# VCA ~ Van Cleef Arpels Discussion thread!



## Swanky

A continuation of this thread.

Please post all things VCA in this thread; questions, photos, VCA chat . . .
But please, NO authenticity questions here.
***remember there's absolutely no buying or selling on tPF!**


*


----------



## couturequeen

I haven't come across these in a boutique, so I'm wondering how these wear. Have any of you ladies purchased a Lucky 11 motif in turquoise and mop or the Magic 16 motif in carnelian and tiger's eye? Any thoughts on the length and versatility? Any regrets?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

so did VCA increased in price recently?


----------



## smartsoh

couturequeen said:


> I haven't come across these in a boutique, so I'm wondering how these wear. Have any of you ladies purchased a Lucky 11 motif in turquoise and mop or the Magic 16 motif in carnelian and tiger's eye? Any thoughts on the length and versatility? Any regrets?



Mine is the 11 motifs, YG/ plain MOP necklace: http://imgur.com/GcHURjA
Great length and no regrets!


----------



## smartsoh

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> so did VCA increased in price recently?



Yup, 21 April 2014.


----------



## Nbeach

What do people think of nid de paradis?


----------



## Metrowestmama

Nbeach said:


> What do people think of nid de paradis?



Personally not my style but it is really unique. Never seen anything like it. The style seems like a piece one could wear everyday too, which is nice.


----------



## Metrowestmama

Considering some more VCA pieces but not 100% sure the direction to go.

I already have the vintage MOP vintage alhambra earclips and 10 motif necklace.

I'm considering getting the frivole pendant and small earrings, small perlee hoops and 5 motif vintage MOP bracelet. This 'collection' would give me sets, which is appealing. I could wear the perlee hoops with the 10 motif. I have pave studs that would be great with the frivole pendant. The bracelet I could use with the 10 motif to lengthen, or wear with my earclips, etc.

However, I'm wondering if I should skip all of it and put the money towards a diamond clover perlee. But I'd want to wear it everyday. Seems like I could.

I love the idea of having lots of VCA pieces to play with but on the other hand, I do typically like to wear the same jewelry everyday so it's appealing to have one fabulous piece I'd wear all the time. 

I'm sure I'll get everything on my list at some point over the years but trying to figure out the next step. Appreciate your thoughts. Do you get compliments over a piece vs another? Do you wear certain pieces everyday?


----------



## bespoke_vicky

smartsoh said:


> Mine is the 11 motifs, YG/ plain MOP necklace: http://imgur.com/GcHURjA
> Great length and no regrets!



I have the magic alhambra, but i'm in love with your necklace, what is the cost of that one?


----------



## smartsoh

bespoke_vicky said:


> I have the magic alhambra, but i'm in love with your necklace, what is the cost of that one?



I bought it in Singapore, $21900 (before 21 April 2014 price hike).


----------



## bespoke_vicky

smartsoh said:


> I bought it in Singapore, $21900 (before 21 April 2014 price hike).



That's next, I need to relax a little bit just bought a ring yesterday, since no one talked me out of it


----------



## couturequeen

Nbeach said:


> What do people think of nid de paradis?



I really like the earrings and have them on my wishlist. I didn't love the ring and I haven't tried on the necklace. I find the design quite unique.


----------



## couturequeen

smartsoh said:


> Mine is the 11 motifs, YG/ plain MOP necklace: http://imgur.com/GcHURjA
> Great length and no regrets!



Just beautiful.


----------



## Nbeach

bespoke_vicky said:


> That's next, I need to relax a little bit just bought a ring yesterday, since no one talked me out of it


Awesome! I'm sure it's fabulous!


----------



## Nbeach

couturequeen said:


> Just beautiful.


Gorgeous


----------



## cupcake34

> Considering some more VCA pieces but not 100% sure the direction to go.
> 
> I already have the vintage MOP vintage alhambra earclips and 10 motif necklace.
> 
> I'm considering getting the frivole pendant and small earrings, small  perlee hoops and 5 motif vintage MOP bracelet. This 'collection' would  give me sets, which is appealing. I could wear the perlee hoops with the  10 motif. I have pave studs that would be great with the frivole  pendant. The bracelet I could use with the 10 motif to lengthen, or wear  with my earclips, etc.
> 
> However, I'm wondering if I should skip all of it and put the money  towards a diamond clover perlee. But I'd want to wear it everyday. Seems  like I could.
> 
> I love the idea of having lots of VCA pieces to play with but on the  other hand, I do typically like to wear the same jewelry everyday so  it's appealing to have one fabulous piece I'd wear all the time.
> 
> I'm sure I'll get everything on my list at some point over the years but  trying to figure out the next step. Appreciate your thoughts. Do you  get compliments over a piece vs another? Do you wear certain pieces  everyday?



That's a tough decision! All pieces are beautiful, so it really comes down to what you love. 

Which items do you like more? Imagine you had to choose between some "smaller" items and the perlee clover, which option would make your heart skip a beat? 

If you think you'll get everything on your list eventually, maybe choose the piece(s) that increase in price most?


----------



## dessert1st

Nbeach said:


> What do people think of nid de paradis?



My apologies if I missed any details along the way.  I say this because I don't know if you already have other VCA pieces.  I think I prefer some of their other designs more than this one.  It also doesn't scream iconic VCA to me.  If you already have many of the other ones then I'd say get this but if you don't have too many then I's go for another style.


----------



## LVoeletters

Metrowestmama said:


> Considering some more VCA pieces but not 100% sure the direction to go.
> 
> I already have the vintage MOP vintage alhambra earclips and 10 motif necklace.
> 
> I'm considering getting the frivole pendant and small earrings, small perlee hoops and 5 motif vintage MOP bracelet. This 'collection' would give me sets, which is appealing. I could wear the perlee hoops with the 10 motif. I have pave studs that would be great with the frivole pendant. The bracelet I could use with the 10 motif to lengthen, or wear with my earclips, etc.
> 
> However, I'm wondering if I should skip all of it and put the money towards a diamond clover perlee. But I'd want to wear it everyday. Seems like I could.
> 
> I love the idea of having lots of VCA pieces to play with but on the other hand, I do typically like to wear the same jewelry everyday so it's appealing to have one fabulous piece I'd wear all the time.
> 
> I'm sure I'll get everything on my list at some point over the years but trying to figure out the next step. Appreciate your thoughts. Do you get compliments over a piece vs another? Do you wear certain pieces everyday?




I would get the bangle first if I could afford it, then get the other bracelet to extend your 10 motif or the frivole pendant since you already have two earrings that would coordinate etc. The clover bracelet especially since it has diamonds keeps going up higher and higher so if I had the means I would take care of that first. Just my .02


----------



## sbelle

I got my small Cosmos ear clips back from VCA (after they forgot to put the posts in).   I briefly toyed with the idea of getting the medium because they looked so good on my SA.   Thankfully I came to my senses because these are are beautiful and big enough for me.

I was asked to post a modeling picture, so here we go.  






Sometimes I don't know why I even bother because my pictures are so bad!


----------



## Notorious Pink

sbelle said:


> I got my small Cosmos ear clips back from VCA (after they forgot to put the posts in).   I briefly toyed with the idea of getting the medium because they looked so good on my SA.   Thankfully I came to my senses because these are are beautiful and big enough for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I was asked to post a modeling picture, so here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I don't know why I even bother because my pictures are so bad!




Sbelle, your picture is GREAT! By the way, that size looks sufficiently substantial on you, so I think it was the right choice. Beautiful!


----------



## kimber418

sbelle~  Your Cosmos earrings are amazing and they look beautiful on you!  Thank you for posting.  Do you have the pave frivole also?  Just wondering because I have the pave frivole and have been thinking about the Cosmos lately.  I know they are bigger than frivole but wonder how the Cosmos feels on?  Are they comfortable?


----------



## couturequeen

sbelle said:


> I got my small Cosmos ear clips back from VCA (after they forgot to put the posts in).   I briefly toyed with the idea of getting the medium because they looked so good on my SA.   Thankfully I came to my senses because these are are beautiful and big enough for me.
> 
> I was asked to post a modeling picture, so here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I don't know why I even bother because my pictures are so bad!



Beautiful! I think these are a great size on you.


----------



## Suzie

sbelle said:


> I got my small Cosmos ear clips back from VCA (after they forgot to put the posts in).   I briefly toyed with the idea of getting the medium because they looked so good on my SA.   Thankfully I came to my senses because these are are beautiful and big enough for me.
> 
> I was asked to post a modeling picture, so here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I don't know why I even bother because my pictures are so bad!



Perfection!


----------



## Metrowestmama

bespoke_vicky said:


> That's next, I need to relax a little bit just bought a ring yesterday, since no one talked me out of it



Which ring did you get?


----------



## Metrowestmama

sbelle said:


> i got my small cosmos ear clips back from vca (after they forgot to put the posts in).   I briefly toyed with the idea of getting the medium because they looked so good on my sa.   Thankfully i came to my senses because these are are beautiful and big enough for me.
> 
> I was asked to post a modeling picture, so here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes i don't know why i even bother because my pictures are so bad!



stunning!!


----------



## Metrowestmama

LVoeletters said:


> I would get the bangle first if I could afford it, then get the other bracelet to extend your 10 motif or the frivole pendant since you already have two earrings that would coordinate etc. The clover bracelet especially since it has diamonds keeps going up higher and higher so if I had the means I would take care of that first. Just my .02



Perfect two cents.


----------



## Metrowestmama

cupcake34 said:


> That's a tough decision! All pieces are beautiful, so it really comes down to what you love.
> 
> Which items do you like more? Imagine you had to choose between some "smaller" items and the perlee clover, which option would make your heart skip a beat?
> 
> If you think you'll get everything on your list eventually, maybe choose the piece(s) that increase in price most?



You're right. While I think the perlee hoops are beautiful, I know I could find similar hoops for less. Vs the others, they are conversation starters as the saying goes.


----------



## cupcake34

> I got my small  Cosmos ear clips back from VCA (after they forgot to put the posts in).    I briefly toyed with the idea of getting the medium because they  looked so good on my SA.   Thankfully I came to my senses because these  are are beautiful and big enough for me.
> 
> I was asked to post a modeling picture, so here we go.


Wow, stunning! They suit you very well! I think the small size is perfect for you!

Which pair do you like better - the all diamond cosmos earclips or the diamond/mop ones?


----------



## bespoke_vicky

Metrowestmama said:


> Which ring did you get?



The one I posted from opulent jewelers,  I have never seen anything like it anywhere.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> I got my small Cosmos ear clips back from VCA (after they forgot to put the posts in).   I briefly toyed with the idea of getting the medium because they looked so good on my SA.   Thankfully I came to my senses because these are are beautiful and big enough for me.
> 
> I was asked to post a modeling picture, so here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I don't know why I even bother because my pictures are so bad!


Gorgeous earrings!
Perfect. Love them.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> sbelle~  Your Cosmos earrings are amazing and they look beautiful on you!  Thank you for posting.  Do you have the pave frivole also?  Just wondering because I have the pave frivole and have been thinking about the Cosmos lately.  I know they are bigger than frivole but wonder how the Cosmos feels on?  Are they comfortable?


Kimber, have you thought of ordering the small cosmos in the yg pave?
This way they would have a different feel than your pave frivole earrings. 
They would also coordinate beautifully with your other pieces. 
I've seen them ( in medium ) and they are TDF.


----------



## Nbeach

bespoke_vicky said:


> The one I posted from opulent jewelers,  I have never seen anything like it anywhere.


Stunning


----------



## Nbeach

Pave frivole pendant: is this appropriate for everyday or just special occasions?


----------



## valnsw

Nbeach said:


> Pave frivole pendant: is this appropriate for everyday or just special occasions?



Hi I would think this is good for everyday. I've been wearing it since getting it, though it can be quite sparkly! 

I saw your question about the nid de paradis pendant. Like u, I was considering between that, the frivole pave and also the vintage Alhambra pave pendants. I was concerned whether the frivole would be too bling for everyday but I guess I decided to get it since I really like how sparkly the pave is and the delicate femininity of it. 
I guess it really depends on your style and preference. 

Here are some shots I took while trying the pendants. Good luck with your decision!

View attachment 2611055


----------



## Nbeach

valnsw said:


> Hi I would think this is good for everyday. I've been wearing it since getting it, though it can be quite sparkly!
> 
> I saw your question about the nid de paradis pendant. Like u, I was considering between that, the frivole pave and also the vintage Alhambra pave pendants. I was concerned whether the frivole would be too bling for everyday but I guess I decided to get it since I really like how sparkly the pave is and the delicate femininity of it.
> I guess it really depends on your style and preference.
> 
> Here are some shots I took while trying the pendants. Good luck with your decision!
> 
> View attachment 2611055
> 
> View attachment 2611057


Thanks so much for your response and the pictures!  Very helpful


----------



## Notorious Pink

valnsw said:


> Hi I would think this is good for everyday. I've been wearing it since getting it, though it can be quite sparkly!
> 
> 
> 
> I saw your question about the nid de paradis pendant. Like u, I was considering between that, the frivole pave and also the vintage Alhambra pave pendants. I was concerned whether the frivole would be too bling for everyday but I guess I decided to get it since I really like how sparkly the pave is and the delicate femininity of it.
> 
> I guess it really depends on your style and preference.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some shots I took while trying the pendants. Good luck with your decision!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2611055
> 
> 
> View attachment 2611057




Pave Frivole is just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## kimber418

texasgirliegirl said:


> Kimber, have you thought of ordering the small cosmos in the yg pave?
> This way they would have a different feel than your pave frivole earrings.
> They would also coordinate beautifully with your other pieces.
> I've seen them ( in medium ) and they are TDF.



TGG~  That is an awesome suggestion!   It would go with my diamond Perlee
also......I forgot Cosmos comes in YG!!!  Now I have to figure out how to 
"make it happen" ........ THANKS!  You always have the BEST advice.


----------



## Longchamp

sbelle said:


> I got my small Cosmos ear clips back from VCA (after they forgot to put the posts in).   I briefly toyed with the idea of getting the medium because they looked so good on my SA.   Thankfully I came to my senses because these are are beautiful and big enough for me.
> 
> I was asked to post a modeling picture, so here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I don't know why I even bother because my pictures are so bad!




Super!  They look gorgeous on you with your hair coloring.


----------



## ILoveC

Does anyone know the current price of the 10 motif Alhambra?


----------



## Greengoddess8

smartsoh said:


> Mine is the 11 motifs, YG/ plain MOP necklace: http://imgur.com/GcHURjA
> Great length and no regrets!



Your necklace is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Greengoddess8

sbelle said:


> I got my small Cosmos ear clips back from VCA (after they forgot to put the posts in).   I briefly toyed with the idea of getting the medium because they looked so good on my SA.   Thankfully I came to my senses because these are are beautiful and big enough for me.
> 
> I was asked to post a modeling picture, so here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I don't know why I even bother because my pictures are so bad!



These look stunning on you Sbelle!


----------



## Greengoddess8

bespoke_vicky said:


> The one I posted from opulent jewelers,  I have never seen anything like it anywhere.



Gorgeous!  What is the stone? Amethyst?


----------



## Greengoddess8

valnsw said:


> Hi I would think this is good for everyday. I've been wearing it since getting it, though it can be quite sparkly!
> 
> I saw your question about the nid de paradis pendant. Like u, I was considering between that, the frivole pave and also the vintage Alhambra pave pendants. I was concerned whether the frivole would be too bling for everyday but I guess I decided to get it since I really like how sparkly the pave is and the delicate femininity of it.
> I guess it really depends on your style and preference.
> 
> Here are some shots I took while trying the pendants. Good luck with your decision!
> 
> View attachment 2611055
> 
> View attachment 2611057



Your pave frivole is stunning. Do you happen to know the price of this right now?


----------



## Greengoddess8

Nbeach said:


> Pave frivole pendant: is this appropriate for everyday or just special occasions?



I would wear it everyday, if I owned it


----------



## MsCandice

valnsw said:


> Hi I would think this is good for everyday. I've been wearing it since getting it, though it can be quite sparkly!
> 
> I saw your question about the nid de paradis pendant. Like u, I was considering between that, the frivole pave and also the vintage Alhambra pave pendants. I was concerned whether the frivole would be too bling for everyday but I guess I decided to get it since I really like how sparkly the pave is and the delicate femininity of it.
> I guess it really depends on your style and preference.
> 
> Here are some shots I took while trying the pendants. Good luck with your decision!
> 
> View attachment 2611055
> 
> View attachment 2611057


So gorgeous! And definitely not too blingy for everyday.


----------



## dessert1st

ILoveC said:


> Does anyone know the current price of the 10 motif Alhambra?




Which one? There are different prices for the various combinations.  All prices are available on the website too.


----------



## bespoke_vicky

Greengoddess8 said:


> Gorgeous!  What is the stone? Amethyst?



Yep, he has one more on his site


----------



## Nbeach

Greengoddess8 said:


> I would wear it everyday, if I owned it


Thanks to everyone who responded to my q!  Believe the frivole pave pendant is now 9900.  Wish I had pulled the trigger before the price increase sigh


----------



## MsCandice

Ok thought I'd share a little early morning eye candy. I bought these right before the price increase to celebrate a special event. Next to both 10 and 20 motif Alhambra necklaces that I can layer together these earrings were my dream piece so I am still quite stoked.


----------



## dolphingirl

MsCandice said:


> Ok thought I'd share a little early morning eye candy. I bought these right before the price increase to celebrate a special event. Next to both 10 and 20 motif Alhambra necklaces that I can layer together these earrings were my dream piece so I am still quite stoked.



  They are beyond gorgeous.  Modeling pictures please.


----------



## bespoke_vicky

MsCandice said:


> Ok thought I'd share a little early morning eye candy. I bought these right before the price increase to celebrate a special event. Next to both 10 and 20 motif Alhambra necklaces that I can layer together these earrings were my dream piece so I am still quite stoked.



Love them!


----------



## NYTexan

MsCandice said:


> Ok thought I'd share a little early morning eye candy. I bought these right before the price increase to celebrate a special event. Next to both 10 and 20 motif Alhambra necklaces that I can layer together these earrings were my dream piece so I am still quite stoked.


Gorgeous!! Congratulations. I wish they would make the Magic 3 motif in MOP too. I would buy them in a heart beat. I love the simplicity of the MOP. I am sure you will enjoy wearing these often. They are stunning.


----------



## Nbeach

MsCandice said:


> Ok thought I'd share a little early morning eye candy. I bought these right before the price increase to celebrate a special event. Next to both 10 and 20 motif Alhambra necklaces that I can layer together these earrings were my dream piece so I am still quite stoked.


Stunning!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

NYTexan said:


> Gorgeous!! Congratulations. I wish they would make the Magic 3 motif in MOP too. I would buy them in a heart beat. I love the simplicity of the MOP. I am sure you will enjoy wearing these often. They are stunning.


Have you considered the mop two motif drop earrings?
So pretty and much more wearable than the three drop earrings.


----------



## kimber418

Off to an late lunch/early dinner with my family for Mother's Day.  I wanted to share my arm candy with all my VCA friends.   I decided to take the 10 motif YG off my wrist as it was too big and too blingy!  But I would not stop at a 5 YG bracelet someday!


----------



## kimber418

kimber418 said:


> Off to an late lunch/early dinner with my family for Mother's Day.  I wanted to share my arm candy with all my VCA friends.   I decided to take the 10 motif YG off my wrist as it was too big and too blingy!  But I would not stop at a 5 YG bracelet someday!


Oops!  I forgot to add the picture!


----------



## pigleto972001

Cool 

Am jealous! Tried that and the necklace is too big to wear as a bracelet


----------



## dessert1st

kimber418 said:


> Oops!  I forgot to add the picture!



So beautiful!!  Love the Perlee bracelet especially!!!  One of my dream VCA pieces one day.


----------



## NYTexan

texasgirliegirl said:


> Have you considered the mop two motif drop earrings?
> So pretty and much more wearable than the three drop earrings.


I honestly have not tried them on. But something about the chain between I just don't love. If the motifs were closer together I probably would be more drawn to the 2 motif. Do you think the 3 motif is too dressy and the 2 motif can be worn more everyday? I am 5'9" have long hair and I think I could pull off the 3 motif. I just don't like the 3 different stones mixed together. This is why I think a 3 motif MOP would be perfect. I really need to go and try both styles on and see how they look worn.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> Oops!  I forgot to add the picture!


Wowza!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

NYTexan said:


> I honestly have not tried them on. But something about the chain between I just don't love. If the motifs were closer together I probably would be more drawn to the 2 motif. Do you think the 3 motif is too dressy and the 2 motif can be worn more everyday? I am 5'9" have long hair and I think I could pull off the 3 motif. I just don't like the 3 different stones mixed together. This is why I think a 3 motif MOP would be perfect. I really need to go and try both styles on and see how they look worn.


Very personal decision. 
A friend insisted that I borrow her three motif earrings for dinner one night and I find them very dressy. 
I really prefer these long earrings with hair pulled back so I may not be the best person to offer an opinion.


----------



## Bethc

kimber418 said:


> Oops!  I forgot to add the picture!




Gorgeous stack!!


----------



## bags to die for

Just FYI.

There's a new style in the malachite. Looks like the magic Alhambra necklace. Different sizes of motif in one necklace. 

They're out of stock in Paris on the porcelain at the moment. But it is supposed to be a special item for the Vendome store and a permanent piece for now,


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bags to die for said:


> Just FYI.
> 
> There's a new style in the malachite. Looks like the magic Alhambra necklace. Different sizes of motif in one necklace.
> 
> They're out of stock in Paris on the porcelain at the moment. But it is supposed to be a special item for the Vendome store and a permanent piece for now,


Is this the malachite long magic necklace?
I heard that they were going to offer it but haven't seen one, yet.  
Sounds gorgeous....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MsCandice said:


> Ok thought I'd share a little early morning eye candy. I bought these right before the price increase to celebrate a special event. Next to both 10 and 20 motif Alhambra necklaces that I can layer together these earrings were my dream piece so I am still quite stoked.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Dode99

kimber418 said:


> Oops!  I forgot to add the picture!



Wow so pretty, Congrats! I've always thought that VCA and Cartier compliment each other 33


----------



## ghoztz

kimber418 said:


> Oops!  I forgot to add the picture!




This is too pretty!!  I think I just faint...


----------



## bags to die for

Found a window display of the magic malachite.


----------



## smartsoh

It is finally here!!! My Perlee Singature in YG....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bags to die for said:


> Found a window display of the magic malachite.


Oh wow.  So incredibly gorgeous. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

smartsoh said:


> It is finally here!!! My Perlee Singature in YG....


Congratulations!!


----------



## Junkenpo

bags to die for said:


> Found a window display of the magic malachite.



i love everything about this window.  You are awesome to share!


----------



## bespoke_vicky

smartsoh said:


> It is finally here!!! My Perlee Singature in YG....



beautiful stack!


----------



## MsCandice

* Thank you!! A modeling pic as requested and a shot of my little VCA family. *






dolphingirl said:


> They are beyond gorgeous.  Modeling pictures please.



*Thank you!
*


bespoke_vicky said:


> Love them!


*

A 3 motif Magic would be lovely, maybe one day!  I'm a bit MOP  obsessed because its simple and the luster is very special. My plan is to wear  these as often as I can. *


NYTexan said:


> Gorgeous!! Congratulations. I wish they would make the Magic 3 motif in MOP too. I would buy them in a heart beat. I love the simplicity of the MOP. I am sure you will enjoy wearing these often. They are stunning.



*Thank you!*


Nbeach said:


> Stunning!


----------



## MsCandice

Thank you so much!


texasgirliegirl said:


> Congratulations!!!


----------



## Suzie

MsCandice said:


> * Thank you!! A modeling pic as requested and a shot of my little VCA family. *
> View attachment 2615667
> 
> View attachment 2615649
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank you!
> **
> 
> A 3 motif Magic would be lovely, maybe one day!  I'm a bit MOP  obsessed because its simple and the luster is very special. My plan is to wear  these as often as I can. *
> 
> 
> *Thank you!*



How beautiful, love your collection.


----------



## Metrowestmama

MsCandice said:


> So gorgeous! And definitely not too blingy for everyday.



I tried on the pave frivole too and it would be a great everyday piece. It's not too big so it has the right bling amount! I also tried on the WG frivole which was beautiful. The metal made it shine. As you can see from a previous post, I'm leaning towards that. It's bigger & seems a bit more modern in its size, with the metal but still sweet with the diamonds in the center and the flower design.


----------



## katmb

MsCandice said:


> * Thank you!! A modeling pic as requested and a shot of my little VCA family. *
> View attachment 2615667
> 
> View attachment 2615649




Just beautiful; that family picture--WOW! Is it weird that I have almost no interest in "real" pearls, but can't get enough of MOP?


----------



## kimber418

MsCandice said:


> * Thank you!! A modeling pic as requested and a shot of my little VCA family. *
> View attachment 2615667
> 
> View attachment 2615649
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank you!
> **
> 
> A 3 motif Magic would be lovely, maybe one day!  I'm a bit MOP  obsessed because its simple and the luster is very special. My plan is to wear  these as often as I can. *
> 
> 
> *Thank you!*



Goregous!   Are the earrings easy to wear?  Love the MOP!


----------



## kimber418

bags to die for said:


> Found a window display of the magic malachite.



This is stunning.   I love the magic Malachite.   WOW!  It looks so much lighter than my 20 Malachite!  Love the way they have it styled.  Can I ask what store this was?
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## dolphingirl

MsCandice said:


> * Thank you!! A modeling pic as requested and a shot of my little VCA family. *
> View attachment 2615667
> 
> View attachment 2615649
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank you!
> **
> 
> A 3 motif Magic would be lovely, maybe one day!  I'm a bit MOP  obsessed because its simple and the luster is very special. My plan is to wear  these as often as I can. *
> 
> 
> *Thank you!*




OMG, just beautiful.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bags to die for

kimber418 said:


> This is stunning.   I love the magic Malachite.   WOW!  It looks so much lighter than my 20 Malachite!  Love the way they have it styled.  Can I ask what store this was?
> Thank you for sharing!



It was the store on Rue de la Paix in Paris. I saw it in Printemps too.


----------



## kimber418

Thank you!  I thought it was Paris~ My daughter is going to Paris next week and I am going to have her check on some things for me.


----------



## Junkyardprinses

Hi ladies! I just wanted to post here. VCA is a bit out of my budget. But I believe in making jewelry lists and sticking and saving for them ;D

I would really like to own a Vintage Alhambra Malachite piece. Either the bracelet or the earrings. (The pricing makes no sense to me at all!) Perhaps the lucky Alhambra bracelet. With the bracelets I am scared to beat them up. What are your experiences? I would want to wear my piece often.

I have no problem with buying preloved. The Bay does not seem to offer a lot of Malachite pieces. (I haven't seen one in the past couple of months) I am from Europe, so buying from the USA is kind of out.  Seems a bit silly to spent the money you save on import taxes. 

So, question. Are there any high end jewelry consignment stores in Europe I could go to?

Does anybody have any experience going into a VCA boutique. I want to visit one on my holiday to try the three pieces on an see how they look. (The nearest one is two countries over) I am a bit scared they won't let me in, or something. 4000 euros is one of their 'cheaper' pieces. And I never seem to look the part. Especially not on holiday when I leave all my designer stuff at home.


----------



## MsCandice

* Thanks so much .*



Suzie said:


> How beautiful, love your collection.



*Thank you! Nope, or well if it's weird then I'm in the weird boat with you so you have company .  *


katmb said:


> Just beautiful; that family picture--WOW! Is it weird that I have almost no interest in "real" pearls, but can't get enough of MOP?



* Thanks .*


dolphingirl said:


> OMG, just beautiful.  Thank you for sharing.



*I think either way you can't go wrong. I have the "plain" frivole and on my wishlist but am eyeing the pave one's too. Aaah, VCA problems. Good luck deciding! *


Metrowestmama said:


> I tried on the pave frivole too and it would be a great everyday piece. It's not too big so it has the right bling amount! I also tried on the WG frivole which was beautiful. The metal made it shine. As you can see from a previous post, I'm leaning towards that. It's bigger & seems a bit more modern in its size, with the metal but still sweet with the diamonds in the center and the flower design.


----------



## lovequality

MsCandice said:


> * Thank you!! A modeling pic as requested and a shot of my little VCA family. *
> View attachment 2615667
> 
> View attachment 2615649
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank you!
> **
> 
> A 3 motif Magic would be lovely, maybe one day!  I'm a bit MOP  obsessed because its simple and the luster is very special. My plan is to wear  these as often as I can. *
> 
> 
> *Thank you!*


very nice!! love the earrings, are they heavy? TIA.


----------



## smartsoh

I tried the YG 10 motifs Tiger's Eye necklace today. My SA thinks it is a bit "mature looking", what do you think?


----------



## shoecrazy

smartsoh said:


> I tried the YG 10 motifs Tiger's Eye necklace today. My SA thinks it is a bit "mature looking", what do you think?



I lust after the YG 10 motif Tiger's Eye after seeing *graycat5*'s photo here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...on-support-group-737862-672.html#post26628316


----------



## dolphingirl

smartsoh said:


> I tried the YG 10 motifs Tiger's Eye necklace today. My SA thinks it is a bit "mature looking", what do you think?



Yes, on some people, it looks just as beautiful, but on some others, like your SA said.   I am one that can't wear it no matter how much I love it.


----------



## Dode99

I was over the moon when my SA called me today and told me that my malachite pieces have finally arrived. I was supposed to wait for six months but I just waited for less than three months! I'm so happy 

first here are few pics of the displayed items; not much but the good pieces are hidden for the clients. 













My green beauties  I never seen the malachite IRL before making my order,
I don't believe I say this but I was a little disappointed tbh esp with the bracelet. For me it looked more beautiful in pics, but I still love it!  







I tried the new cosmo ring, so pretty! 






and tired both the onyx and carnelian. They look so good together. 






This beauty is my next purchase for sure. I own so far the frivole ring
and now the malachite ring and bracelet. I don't own any WG pieces, 
so this is going to be my first. 







Sorry for the long post & thank you for letting me share!


----------



## dessert1st

Dode99 said:


> I was over the moon when my SA called me today and told me that my malachite pieces have finally arrived. I was supposed to wait for six months but I just waited for less than three months! I'm so happy
> 
> first here are few pics of the displayed items; not much but the good pieces are hidden for the clients.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My green beauties  I never seen the malachite IRL before making my order,
> I don't believe I say this but I was a little disappointed tbh esp with the bracelet. For me it looked more beautiful in pics, but I still love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the new cosmo ring, so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and tired both the onyx and carnelian. They look so good together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beauty is my next purchase for sure. I own so far the frivole ring
> and now the malachite ring and bracelet. I don't own any WG pieces,
> so this is going to be my first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long post & thank you for letting me share!



Beautiful!  Am glad you like them still.  Enjoy wearing it a lot!


----------



## chaneljewel

I love your malachite.   I have a necklace and want a bracelet now.


----------



## Bethc

Dode99 said:


> I was over the moon when my SA called me today and told me that my malachite pieces have finally arrived. I was supposed to wait for six months but I just waited for less than three months! I'm so happy
> 
> first here are few pics of the displayed items; not much but the good pieces are hidden for the clients.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My green beauties  I never seen the malachite IRL before making my order,
> I don't believe I say this but I was a little disappointed tbh esp with the bracelet. For me it looked more beautiful in pics, but I still love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> I tried the new cosmo ring, so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and tired both the onyx and carnelian. They look so good together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beauty is my next purchase for sure. I own so far the frivole ring
> and now the malachite ring and bracelet. I don't own any WG pieces,
> so this is going to be my first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long post & thank you for letting me share!




Love the malachite, congrats!!


----------



## couturequeen

shoecrazy said:


> I lust after the YG 10 motif Tiger's Eye after seeing *graycat5*'s photo here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...on-support-group-737862-672.html#post26628316



Did you try the 20? Or the earrings? I think that color at that length looks more formal.


----------



## NYTexan

bags to die for said:


> Found a window display of the magic malachite.


Wow gorgeous! You always post amazing pics! They styled it so beautifully it is truly eye candy.  I am not sure if you are based in Paris but please keep a lookout for the long Magic MOP YG single motif necklace. Someone on the forum mentioned this was coming out and I would love to see a pic  Thank you!


----------



## NYTexan

Dode99 said:


> I was over the moon when my SA called me today and told me that my malachite pieces have finally arrived. I was supposed to wait for six months but I just waited for less than three months! I'm so happy
> 
> first here are few pics of the displayed items; not much but the good pieces are hidden for the clients.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My green beauties  I never seen the malachite IRL before making my order,
> I don't believe I say this but I was a little disappointed tbh esp with the bracelet. For me it looked more beautiful in pics, but I still love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the new cosmo ring, so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and tired both the onyx and carnelian. They look so good together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beauty is my next purchase for sure. I own so far the frivole ring
> and now the malachite ring and bracelet. I don't own any WG pieces,
> so this is going to be my first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long post & thank you for letting me share!


Not to go off topic...love your Bulgari ring. Wish they did the diamonds with yellow gold. I just can't bring myself to purchase the rose gold but it looks beautiful on you. The VCA is beautiful as well...LOL wrong forum...but your Bulgari definitely caught my eye.


----------



## Florasun

Junkyardprinses said:


> Hi ladies! I just wanted to post here. VCA is a bit out of my budget. But I believe in making jewelry lists and sticking and saving for them ;D
> 
> I would really like to own a Vintage Alhambra Malachite piece. Either the bracelet or the earrings. (The pricing makes no sense to me at all!) Perhaps the lucky Alhambra bracelet. With the bracelets I am scared to beat them up. What are your experiences? I would want to wear my piece often.
> 
> I have no problem with buying preloved. The Bay does not seem to offer a lot of Malachite pieces. (I haven't seen one in the past couple of months) I am from Europe, so buying from the USA is kind of out.  Seems a bit silly to spent the money you save on import taxes.
> 
> So, question. Are there any high end jewelry consignment stores in Europe I could go to?
> 
> Does anybody have any experience going into a VCA boutique. I want to visit one on my holiday to try the three pieces on an see how they look. (The nearest one is two countries over) I am a bit scared they won't let me in, or something. 4000 euros is one of their 'cheaper' pieces. And I never seem to look the part. Especially not on holiday when I leave all my designer stuff at home.



I can't answer your question since I live in the U.S., but have you tried looking for a reputable on-line consignment store? Also , I wouldn't worry about going into a VCA boutique looking like a tourist, the SAs are probably used to dealing with differently clad people


----------



## Florasun

Dode99 said:


> I was over the moon when my SA called me today and told me that my malachite pieces have finally arrived. I was supposed to wait for six months but I just waited for less than three months! I'm so happy
> 
> first here are few pics of the displayed items; not much but the good pieces are hidden for the clients.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My green beauties  I never seen the malachite IRL before making my order,
> I don't believe I say this but I was a little disappointed tbh esp with the bracelet. For me it looked more beautiful in pics, but I still love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the new cosmo ring, so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and tired both the onyx and carnelian. They look so good together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beauty is my next purchase for sure. I own so far the frivole ring
> and now the malachite ring and bracelet. I don't own any WG pieces,
> so this is going to be my first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long post & thank you for letting me share!





NYTexan said:


> Not to go off topic...love your Bulgari ring. Wish they did the diamonds with yellow gold. I just can't bring myself to purchase the rose gold but it looks beautiful on you. The VCA is beautiful as well...LOL wrong forum...but your Bulgari definitely caught my eye.



I love your Bulgari ring, too! I want to add  a Bulgari piece to my collection some day. Sorry you weren't totally in love with your bracelet, that's a bummer after waiting so long. I have to admit I felt the same way about my pave frivole earrings, but sometimes in the right light they sparkle like crazy and I think they are gorgeous. I think you should give it a little time and if you aren't totally happy with it then swap it for something else.


----------



## ILoveC

Does anyone know the current price of the 10 motif?


----------



## smartsoh

shoecrazy said:


> I lust after the YG 10 motif Tiger's Eye after seeing *graycat5*'s photo here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...on-support-group-737862-672.html#post26628316



Thank you for posting the link!


----------



## smartsoh

dolphingirl said:


> Yes, on some people, it looks just as beautiful, but on some others, like your SA said.   I am one that can't wear it no matter how much I love it.



Thank you for your opinion. Haizz, I need to think further whether I should buy the necklace. I like Tiger's Eye because every piece is unique.


----------



## smartsoh

NYTexan said:


> Wow gorgeous! You always post amazing pics! They styled it so beautifully it is truly eye candy.  I am not sure if you are based in Paris but please keep a lookout for the long Magic MOP YG single motif necklace. Someone on the forum mentioned this was coming out and I would love to see a pic  Thank you!



Hi! They are going to release it in MOP only? Beside malachite and "wood", does the long magic YG single motif necklace comes with other stones?


----------



## dolphingirl

smartsoh said:


> Thank you for your opinion. Haizz, I need to think further whether I should buy the necklace. I like Tiger's Eye because every piece is unique.



TE is very beautiful and together with yellow gold, it looks like it "glows" so much.  I have a bracelet, but the necklace just does not look right on me.  I ended up getting MOP.  

If you could, you should try it on again and with different SA to see if you still gets the same comment. 

It does not hurt to try on.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I don't find the TE more mature looking than any of the other stones but I do feel that it has a more subtle, sophisticated feel.


----------



## dessert1st

ILoveC said:


> Does anyone know the current price of the 10 motif?




I think you asked this before.  Go to the website - www.vancleefarpels.com.  Not all 10 motif cost the same.


----------



## pigleto972001

Yep. The 10 w yellow gold is 8400 I believe. The prices are on the site. I found though Sometimes you have to refresh the site for them to show.


----------



## ILoveC

Thanks!  I just wanted to know how much it went up


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh it varies depending on the stones and type of gold. The YG 10 went up 450. Somewhere a few pages back there's a spreadsheet w the increases I believe. WG went up proportionally more than YG.


----------



## ILoveC

Ok thanks!


----------



## Nbeach

ILoveC said:


> Ok thanks!


The price comparisons are on page 672 of the previous thread.


----------



## Handbag Goddess

Please help...Planning on purchasing 2 Perlee wg rings to go on both sides of my Love ring.  Would 2 smalls, mediums or larges look best?  I have the Love ring that is the same thickness as the bangle.


----------



## LVoeletters

How often can everyone wear their small frivole earrings? Do you need that ear lobe assister to help? I'm pretty sure that my ears were pierced too low, and I've noticed that they get pulled down with heavier earrings, even my hoops. My mother had to have her lobe stitched so I'm nervous about a heavier earring than my usual studs and small hoops. Thanks!


----------



## Fabulousity630

LVoeletters said:


> How often can everyone wear their small frivole earrings? Do you need that ear lobe assister to help? I'm pretty sure that my ears were pierced too low, and I've noticed that they get pulled down with heavier earrings, even my hoops. My mother had to have her lobe stitched so I'm nervous about a heavier earring than my usual studs and small hoops. Thanks!


 
I wear mine a few times a week. I don't notice the weight at all and I'm usually sensitive to heavier, larger earrings. My ear lobes get a little sore if I wear them multiple days in a row, so I try not to wear them daily, but they are so pretty that I am tempted!


----------



## pigleto972001

I joined this thread recently  so forgive this question if it's goofy. Has anyone joined a 10 motif plus bracelet as a necklace ?
Does it work? Is it silly looking? Thanks in advance


----------



## dessert1st

pigleto972001 said:


> I joined this thread recently  so forgive this question if it's goofy. Has anyone joined a 10 motif plus bracelet as a necklace ?
> Does it work? Is it silly looking? Thanks in advance



Not silly at all.  I almost think the VCA pieces were designed to mix lengths.  I think the 10 and 5 makes a great length.  I think the 10, 15 and 20 all have different looks and sometimes satisfies different types of occasions and feel, casual vs more evening events.  And sometimes the outfit demands different lengths.  Go for it.


----------



## pigleto972001

Hehe ! I must pay off the 10 first but will play w the bracelet  

Thanks so much &#128522;


----------



## Suzie

pigleto972001 said:


> I joined this thread recently  so forgive this question if it's goofy. Has anyone joined a 10 motif plus bracelet as a necklace ?
> Does it work? Is it silly looking? Thanks in advance



Not silly at all, I do this with my 10 and 5.


----------



## pigleto972001

Are there any pics in the previous thread?  thx!

Edited to say I found them. Nice length! Hmmmm


----------



## smartsoh

Fabulousity630 said:


> I wear mine a few times a week. I don't notice the weight at all and I'm usually sensitive to heavier, larger earrings. My ear lobes get a little sore if I wear them multiple days in a row, so I try not to wear them daily, but they are so pretty that I am tempted!



Do the Frivole earrings have "post" and clip or just  only clip? Thanks!


----------



## PhoenixH

smartsoh said:


> Do the Frivole earrings have "post" and clip or just  only clip? Thanks!


It has post and clip


----------



## valnsw

smartsoh said:


> Do the Frivole earrings have "post" and clip or just  only clip? Thanks!



Hi, as what PhoenixH said, it has both post and clip. And you can ask to extend the posts, it should be free of charge.
I had the posts extended as I felt they were too short & may not be secure enough. 

HTHs!


----------



## smartsoh

PhoenixH said:


> It has post and clip



Thank you for replying!


----------



## smartsoh

valnsw said:


> Hi, as what PhoenixH said, it has both post and clip. And you can ask to extend the posts, it should be free of charge.
> I had the posts extended as I felt they were too short & may not be secure enough.
> 
> HTHs!



Thank you for replying! Which size did you buy for the Frivole earrings? Comfortable to wear?


----------



## valnsw

smartsoh said:


> Thank you for replying! Which size did you buy for the Frivole earrings? Comfortable to wear?



Hi mine's the small yellow gold frivole. I find them comfortable.
So far, I have not worn every day so can't comment whether it will cause the ear lobe to droop. 

Which ones are u contemplating?


----------



## smartsoh

valnsw said:


> Hi mine's the small yellow gold frivole. I find them comfortable.
> So far, I have not worn every day so can't comment whether it will cause the ear lobe to droop.
> 
> Which ones are u contemplating?



I am considering to buy the smaller version too.


----------



## jssl1688

I have the large frivole and wouldn't be able to wear it everyday. it's heavy for my ears and i have extremely sensitive ears. i don't use the lobe thing, however vca did give me the little rubber bullet things to help hold the flower up. but with the bullet on it's tighter which hurts my ears more, without it, the flower droops a bit. but i love the large more, it has so much presence and just stands out.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I have the large frivole earrings in yellow gold and also the pave, which are the same size as the small. Neither hurt my ears but the lobe wonder helps them sit beautifully.


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have the large frivole earrings in yellow gold and also the pave, which are the same size as the small. Neither hurt my ears but the lobe wonder helps them sit beautifully.




What is this lobe thing? I think I need this!! Thanks!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

It's called Lobe Wonder and they sell it at Claire's. 
They are tiny clear tape ovals that you stick on the underside of your ear to provide invisible support. They are a wonderful tool to have. 
Most of the SA's have some.


----------



## Suzie

Just a thought, I looked up the price of the vintage Alhambra turquoise WG 20 motif necklace and it is now $22,200. I bought mine in 2011 and from memory it was around the $16,000 mark, am I correct as I can't remember? If so, wow, what a huge increase in just a few short years!


----------



## kimber418

Suzie said:


> Just a thought, I looked up the price of the vintage Alhambra turquoise WG 20 motif necklace and it is now $22,200. I bought mine in 2011 and from memory it was around the $16,000 mark, am I correct as I can't remember? If so, wow, what a huge increase in just a few short years!





Suzie,

I think it had to be more than 16K in 2011.  I bought my 20 motif YG turquoise 
in April 2012 for $20,600.   I know the WG is always a bit more than YG
but I do not think it would have gone up that much from 2011?  Who knows....
All I know is I am happy I bought mine when I did because it is one of my favorite
VCA pieces.   I do love the WG also.  It would be fun to own both!!!!!!!


----------



## Suzie

kimber418 said:


> Suzie,
> 
> I think it had to be more than 16K in 2011.  I bought my 20 motif YG turquoise
> in April 2012 for $20,600.   I know the WG is always a bit more than YG
> but I do not think it would have gone up that much from 2011?  Who knows....
> All I know is I am happy I bought mine when I did because it is one of my favorite
> VCA pieces.   I do love the WG also.  It would be fun to own both!!!!!!!



Maybe it was, for the life of me I cannot find my receipt, I put it somewhere for safe keeping along with the receipt for my turquoise ring??


----------



## perleegirl

Hi ladies! 
I need help deciding on something to stack with my R/G Perlee Dia Clover. Of all the combinations out there, which is preferred? I am thinking of getting a Perlee signature in 
either W/G or R/G, or plain R/G Cartier LOVE. Any thoughts are greatly appreciated.


----------



## kimber418

perleegirl said:


> Hi ladies!
> I need help deciding on something to stack with my R/G Perlee Dia Clover. Of all the combinations out there, which is preferred? I am thinking of getting a Perlee signature in
> either W/G or R/G, or plain R/G Cartier LOVE. Any thoughts are greatly appreciated.






perleegirl~

I wore  my YG Perlee Diamond Clover last night to dinner with my YG diamond Love.
Some girls do not like the way it matches up but I love it.  They do not knock each other and it is very comfortable.  I do not wear the perlee clover all the time though.
That is not to say I wouldn't match it with a YG or RG Perlee Signature.  A signature is on my list for sure.  Just not sure how I style it as I would not wear three bracelets like that.  I love it on other girls but it is just not me.   Have you posted pictures of your RG Perlee Diamond Clover? l would love to see!


----------



## kimber418

Here is a picture.  Had to edit it down so it was accepted.  I wish I knew how to take photos that are 1500 X 1500!


----------



## perleegirl

kimber418 said:


> perleegirl~
> 
> I wore  my YG Perlee Diamond Clover last night to dinner with my YG diamond Love.
> Some girls do not like the way it matches up but I love it.  They do not knock each other and it is very comfortable.  I do not wear the perlee clover all the time though.
> That is not to say I wouldn't match it with a YG or RG Perlee Signature.  A signature is on my list for sure.  Just not sure how I style it as I would not wear three bracelets like that.  I love it on other girls but it is just not me.   Have you posted pictures of your RG Perlee Diamond Clover? l would love to see!


One reason I am considering the Love, is for it's wearability. Although my Perlee Clover is gorgeous, I don't wear it everyday as I had thought I would. Your stack is beautiful!
What size are your bracelets? Thanks!


----------



## kimber418

perleegirl said:


> One reason I am considering the Love, is for it's wearability. Although my Perlee Clover is gorgeous, I don't wear it everyday as I had thought I would. Your stack is beautiful!
> What size are your bracelets? Thanks!


My Love is a size 17 and my YG Perlee Clover is a Medium.  They match up in size perfectly.
I would definitely wear a Perlee signature with my Love more often/daily.  I find that I wear my Perlee clover for more formal occasions.  I do find that it is SO fun to wear - I only wish I wore it more.  I live in a very casual city and find it a bit too flashy at times.  I love taking it with when I travel.  It is such a comfortable bracelet.  So well made and delicate but sturdy.  Do you find that also?  I think you would really like the look of a LOVE with your clover Perlee.  As for mixing the gold colors that is all your personal taste.  I love mixing gold on other people but for some reason I do not like to do it with bracelets.


----------



## ChaneLisette

perleegirl said:


> Hi ladies!
> I need help deciding on something to stack with my R/G Perlee Dia Clover. Of all the combinations out there, which is preferred? I am thinking of getting a Perlee signature in
> either W/G or R/G, or plain R/G Cartier LOVE. Any thoughts are greatly appreciated.



I really like the Perlée/Love combo. I really like my signature RG Perlée with my WG Love and have been wearing both almost everyday. Here is a pic from today. For reference, the size of the Perlée is small and Love is 16.


----------



## perleegirl

kimber418 said:


> My Love is a size 17 and my YG Perlee Clover is a Medium.  They match up in size perfectly.
> I would definitely wear a Perlee signature with my Love more often/daily.  I find that I wear my Perlee clover for more formal occasions.  I do find that it is SO fun to wear - I only wish I wore it more.  I live in a very casual city and find it a bit too flashy at times.  I love taking it with when I travel.  It is such a comfortable bracelet.  So well made and delicate but sturdy.  Do you find that also?  I think you would really like the look of a LOVE with your clover Perlee.  As for mixing the gold colors that is all your personal taste.  I love mixing gold on other people but for some reason I do not like to do it with bracelets.


Thanks Kimber418 for your input.
  Yes, the Perlee is very comfortable, but just too dang nice for my daily "mom" life. And although I have been told by Van Cleef that it is a sturdy piece, I still feel like it's a bit delicate to bang around with daily wear. I want my next bracelet to be a bit more casual, and add Clover for an extra pop. My Perlee is also a medium, and the LOVE that I have been fitted for is also a 17.


----------



## perleegirl

ChaneLisette said:


> I really like the Perlée/Love combo. I really like my signature RG Perlée with my WG Love and have been wearing both almost everyday. Here is a pic from today. For reference, the size of the Perlée is small and Love is 16.


So pretty! Thanks for posting pic. Do you think your love is thicker, heavier than signature?
Or do you think they are equally durable? Is one more comfortable than the other? Or can you even feel the difference? And lastly, If you could keep only one... which would you choose?
(I know it's an unfair question)


----------



## ChaneLisette

perleegirl said:


> So pretty! Thanks for posting pic. Do you think your love is thicker, heavier than signature?
> Or do you think they are equally durable? Is one more comfortable than the other? Or can you even feel the difference? And lastly, If you could keep only one... which would you choose?
> (I know it's an unfair question)



Thank you! To answer your questions:
- The Love definitely feels heavier and is thicker all around
- I believe both bracelets to be equally durable but since the Perlée is new I am more conscious of trying not to hit it against anything.
- Regarding comfort, I prefer the feel of the Perlée only because it fits my wrist better. I have worn my Love every day for over a year now and am very comfortable with it.
- Which one to keep? Very hard question. To me they have different personalities. The Love is very solid, strong, timeless while the Perlée is sparkly, elegant, and classic. I guess that is why I enjoy both.


----------



## sbelle

Suzie said:


> Just a thought, I looked up the price of the vintage Alhambra turquoise WG 20 motif necklace and it is now $22,200. I bought mine in 2011 and from memory it was around the $16,000 mark, am I correct as I can't remember? If so, wow, what a huge increase in just a few short years!



Suzie, you are correct.  There have been incredible increases from 2011 on.  I found this information in the Worldwide VCA Prices thread -- it says as of 3/11/11 the cost of the 20 motif turquoise was $14,200


This is from post 157 made on 4/17/2011

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...rpels-current-worldwide-prices-537111-21.html

_
Alhambra- Vintage 
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2,800 6/10, $2950 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2,550 9/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3,400, USD $3550 4/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP:$1,350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Cornelian: $2,900 6/10, $3100 11/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP:$2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2,600 6/10
[FONT=&quot]Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71,000 4/11 
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP: $3,350 6/10, $3600 11/10 
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3,200 6/10
[FONT=&quot]*Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6-11
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4,900 6/10, $5,200 12/10, 4400  1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: USD $5100 9/10, USD 5200 2/11 
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats) $75,200.00 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000  01/11, USD $14,200 3/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: US$11,200
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10 
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1,750 9/10
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1,150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1,600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1,700 6/10 $1,800 11/10
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1,550 6/10
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17,100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10
*_


----------



## Suzie

sbelle said:


> Suzie, you are correct.  There have been incredible increases from 2011 on.  I found this information in the Worldwide VCA Prices thread -- it says as of 3/11/11 the cost of the 20 motif turquoise was $14,200
> 
> 
> This is from post 157 made on 4/17/2011
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...rpels-current-worldwide-prices-537111-21.html
> 
> _
> Alhambra- Vintage
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2,800 6/10, $2950 11/10
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2,550 9/10
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3,400, USD $3550 4/11
> Charm Large set in YG with MOP:$1,350 6/10, $1400 11/10
> Earclips set in YG with Cornelian: $2,900 6/10, $3100 11/10
> Earclips set in YG with MOP:$2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10
> Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2,600 6/10
> [FONT=&quot]Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71,000 4/11
> Earclips Super set in YG with MOP: $3,350 6/10, $3600 11/10
> Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
> Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3,200 6/10
> [FONT=&quot]*Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6-11
> Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
> Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
> Necklace (10 motifs) set in MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4,900 6/10, $5,200 12/10, 4400  1/11
> Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
> Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: USD $5100 9/10, USD 5200 2/11
> Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats) $75,200.00 10/10
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000  01/11, USD $14,200 3/11
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: US$11,200
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10
> Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
> Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1,750 9/10
> Pendant set in YG with mop: $1,150 6/10
> Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1,600 6/10
> Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1,700 6/10 $1,800 11/10
> Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1,550 6/10
> Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17,100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
> Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
> Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
> Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
> Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
> Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10
> *_


*

Yes, you are right. I bought mine in NYC a couple of days before the price increase, so my necklace has gone up $8000 in 3 years, that is amazing!!*


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Same here. 
Still can't believe it.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I would get the pg signature perlee bracelet. 
Oh my goodness...divine combination. The clover bracelet is a bit wider but the same shape. The plain is wonderful got everyday. 
My evil SA had me try them on together, adding the pave bangle. My fav is the clover plus the plain.


----------



## perleegirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> I would get the pg signature perlee bracelet.
> Oh my goodness...divine combination. The clover bracelet is a bit wider but the same shape. The plain is wonderful got everyday.
> My evil SA had me try them on together, adding the pave bangle. My fav is the clover plus the plain.


Thanks Texasgirliegirl!
I have tried the Signature on with my Clover and they are a perfect fit. 
Ugh! I have been indecisive about Love or plain Perlee for a while. I worry that I won't 
be able to wear LOVE 24/7.


----------



## smartsoh

Hi! What is your opinion about the Effeuillage earstuds (YG/MOP)? Seems like this is the only pair of VCA dangling earrings that are not too over-whelming. Tried them at the boutique, seems suitable for everyday and also for function/dinner...

Link: http://www.vancleefarpels.com/eu/en/product/VCARN5PQ00/effeuillage-earstuds-1


----------



## kimber418

smartsoh,

I love the Effeuillage earrings.  I think they are very wearable.  It is one of the first pieces of VCA I ever tried on!   I love the MOP w/ diamond in the design.


----------



## Bethc

Suzie said:


> Yes, you are right. I bought mine in NYC a couple of days before the price increase, so my necklace has gone up $8000 in 3 years, that is amazing!!




Yes, we paid $14,200, right the before the first of the large increases!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

That's why I went with the perlee. I can't stand wearing bracelets or a watch 24/7. I also worry about the love falling off.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I prefer them in the mop vs carnelian.


----------



## Suzie

Bethc said:


> Yes, we paid $14,200, right the before the first of the large increases!



Quite incredible when you think about it.


----------



## smartsoh

kimber418 said:


> smartsoh,
> 
> I love the Effeuillage earrings.  I think they are very wearable.  It is one of the first pieces of VCA I ever tried on!   I love the MOP w/ diamond in the design.



Thank you for replying!


----------



## Bethc

Just wanted to share... I Cleaned my jewelry with this cleaning gel my cartier SA gave me, I can believe how shiny my diamonds look after!  The ring isn't VCA, it was from Tiffany.


----------



## Candice0985

Bethc said:


> Just wanted to share... I Cleaned my jewelry with this cleaning gel my cartier SA gave me, I can believe how shiny my diamonds look after!  The ring isn't VCA, it was from Tiffany.
> 
> View attachment 2627391



that cleaning gel is insane! I have it too and it cleans diamonds so well that if you touch them they squeak lol!

I ran out of it and i'm hoping with my next purchase I can get some more! the little toothbrush and cleaning cloth are also great


----------



## kimber418

Beth~ One word "WOW"


----------



## texasgirliegirl

A former manager for Tiffany and Co recommended a product called Simply Green. It's non toxic and biodegradable. Itx a cleaning product easily found in most grocery stores. 
Works amazingly well.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

So beautiful, Beth!  I especially love the pink butterfly.    I've looked at that darned thing a dozen times, but as much as I like it, I know I wouldn't wear it.  Do you wear it often?


----------



## Bethc

Cavalier Girl said:


> So beautiful, Beth!  I especially love the pink butterfly.    I've looked at that darned thing a dozen times, but as much as I like it, I know I wouldn't wear it.  Do you wear it often?




Thanks!  I wear it most days, it's one of my favorite pieces.


----------



## dolphingirl

Bethc, you have amazing collection.  I tried on the pink one after seeing your picture a long while ago but sadly, it does not work for me.  Pink blends in too much with my skin tone, making the necklace un-noticed at all.  However, the yellow one is on my wish list.


----------



## smalls

Bethc said:


> Just wanted to share... I Cleaned my jewelry with this cleaning gel my cartier SA gave me, I can believe how shiny my diamonds look after!  The ring isn't VCA, it was from Tiffany.
> 
> View attachment 2627391



I love all your pieces Beth!  Wow these look so sparkly and beautiful.  The butterflies are just gorgeous!


----------



## cupcake34

> Just wanted to share... I Cleaned my jewelry with this cleaning gel  my cartier SA gave me, I can believe how shiny my diamonds look after!   The ring isn't VCA, it was from Tiffany.



Stunning! Bethc, which butterfly colour do you like better IRL - the pink or yellow one?


----------



## Handbag Goddess

Just purchased and received the white gold extender for my Vintage Alhambra 10 motifs MOP!  Absolutely love it and would highly recommend if you need your necklace longer than 42mm

White gold extender...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251071123648 

Yellow gold extender...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251079742841 

(I'm not the seller nor have any affiliation with him)


----------



## Suzie

Bethc said:


> Just wanted to share... I Cleaned my jewelry with this cleaning gel my cartier SA gave me, I can believe how shiny my diamonds look after!  The ring isn't VCA, it was from Tiffany.
> 
> View attachment 2627391



Your collection is absolutely stunning!


----------



## bougainvillier

kimber418 said:


> Here is a picture.  Had to edit it down so it was accepted.  I wish I knew how to take photos that are 1500 X 1500!



Wow this is gorgeous! I have been looking for a nice bangle to stack with my YG Love for a while and this is a fantastic stack! I wish I can do the clover but signature perlee might be more reasonable!

Thanks!


----------



## sjunky13

Bethc said:


> Just wanted to share... I Cleaned my jewelry with this cleaning gel my cartier SA gave me, I can believe how shiny my diamonds look after!  The ring isn't VCA, it was from Tiffany.
> 
> View attachment 2627391




FABULOUS!!! I love that 2 Butterfly ring. It is your signature piece!


----------



## PhoenixH

Simply beautiful and sooo sparkly BethC!


----------



## bougainvillier

Bethc said:


> Just wanted to share... I Cleaned my jewelry with this cleaning gel my cartier SA gave me, I can believe how shiny my diamonds look after!  The ring isn't VCA, it was from Tiffany.
> 
> View attachment 2627391




This is out of words. I think the pink butterfly is my favorite 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hopingoneday

smartsoh said:


> It is finally here!!! My Perlee Singature in YG....


So pretty!  Enjoy!


----------



## hopingoneday

Bethc said:


> Just wanted to share... I Cleaned my jewelry with this cleaning gel my cartier SA gave me, I can believe how shiny my diamonds look after!  The ring isn't VCA, it was from Tiffany.
> 
> View attachment 2627391


Wow, what beautiful pieces!


----------



## hopingoneday

Dode99 said:


> I was over the moon when my SA called me today and told me that my malachite pieces have finally arrived. I was supposed to wait for six months but I just waited for less than three months! I'm so happy
> 
> first here are few pics of the displayed items; not much but the good pieces are hidden for the clients.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My green beauties  I never seen the malachite IRL before making my order,
> I don't believe I say this but I was a little disappointed tbh esp with the bracelet. For me it looked more beautiful in pics, but I still love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the new cosmo ring, so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and tired both the onyx and carnelian. They look so good together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beauty is my next purchase for sure. I own so far the frivole ring
> and now the malachite ring and bracelet. I don't own any WG pieces,
> so this is going to be my first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long post & thank you for letting me share!


Love your malachite pieces, and that Cosmos ring looks really beautiful on your hand.  It is truly an ethereal looking piece!  I also love the Carnelian and onyx necklaces together.  This thread is a terrible enabler!


----------



## dialv

My pre-increase 5 motif in Onyx just came in. I must have the 10 motif now. I am almost wishing I would have bought the onyx before mop but than I would wish for the opposite. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## lebagfairy

dialv said:


> My pre-increase 5 motif in Onyx just came in. I must have the 10 motif now. I am almost wishing I would have bought the onyx before mop but than I would wish for the opposite. Hope that makes sense!


Congrats, I have MOP 10 motif and earrings but now I am really starting to dig the onyx. They had the 10 motif mop and onyx layered over eachother at my local store, it was such a chic white and black combo. Also the two rings stacked on top of eachother, so pretty. Congrats on your pre price increase purchase!


----------



## hopingoneday

dialv said:


> My pre-increase 5 motif in Onyx just came in. I must have the 10 motif now. I am almost wishing I would have bought the onyx before mop but than I would wish for the opposite. Hope that makes sense!




It never ends .  That said, I'm so happy with every item from VCA and I'm sure you are, too!  Congrats on your new bracelet.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

dialv said:


> My pre-increase 5 motif in Onyx just came in. I must have the 10 motif now. I am almost wishing I would have bought the onyx before mop but than I would wish for the opposite. Hope that makes sense!


Makes absolute sense !! 
I bought the mop first but I wear the onyx much more often.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lebagfairy said:


> Congrats, I have MOP 10 motif and earrings but now I am really starting to dig the onyx. They had the 10 motif mop and onyx layered over eachother at my local store, it was such a chic white and black combo. Also the two rings stacked on top of eachother, so pretty. Congrats on your pre price increase purchase!



This sounds so chic. 
Another pretty ( yet unexpected) combination is turquoise with tigers eye.


----------



## smartsoh

I think Tiger's Eye matches well with Carnelian too.


----------



## Florasun

Suzie said:


> Quite incredible when you think about it.


It is certainly a better ROI than some of my stocks! I wish I had taken the plunge then, but who could predict it would have such a drastic price increase?



Bethc said:


> Just wanted to share... I Cleaned my jewelry with this cleaning gel my cartier SA gave me, I can believe how shiny my diamonds look after!  The ring isn't VCA, it was from Tiffany.
> 
> View attachment 2627391


Your jewelry is so beautiful and sparkly!



dialv said:


> My pre-increase 5 motif in Onyx just came in. I must have the 10 motif now. I am almost wishing I would have bought the onyx before mop but than I would wish for the opposite. Hope that makes sense!


Yes I do know what you mean! Congrats on your beautiful bracelet!



texasgirliegirl said:


> This sounds so chic.
> Another pretty ( yet unexpected) combination is turquoise with tigers eye.


That sounds like a fabulous combination! Do you have any modeling pics?


----------



## stmary

dialv said:


> My pre-increase 5 motif in Onyx just came in. I must have the 10 motif now. I am almost wishing I would have bought the onyx before mop but than I would wish for the opposite. Hope that makes sense!



lovely!! enjoy it in good health.


----------



## dialv

Thanks for the nice comments girls!


----------



## dessert1st

Bethc said:


> Yes, we paid $14,200, right the before the first of the large increases!







Suzie said:


> Quite incredible when you think about it.




You ladies and anybody who started back then was very smart and savvy to do so.  Me, not so much since I put jewelry on the back burner and now I'm paying the price (literally) for it.  Ugh!  Oh well, if I love VCA and I do, I don't have a choice so I have to pay thru the nose.   

On that note, I am so excited that some of my VCA pieces are arriving today, including a beautiful 10 motif WG turquoise I desperately wanted.  Again, another smart you ladies made.  Turquoise is so hard to come by now and the best I can do is 10 and I'm lucky to even get that, but 20 is the goal.  Am gonna cherish it and wear a lot so cost per wear goes down.  Lol!


----------



## pigleto972001

Enjoy the turquoise ! Pls post a pic. 

Have they ever done a plain WG 10 motif necklace or bracelet ? Id love to see that. Wish they made it.


----------



## dessert1st

pigleto972001 said:


> Enjoy the turquoise ! Pls post a pic.
> 
> Have they ever done a plain WG 10 motif necklace or bracelet ? Id love to see that. Wish they made it.




Thank you.   I am super excited because these are my first pieces and can't wait to wear them.  I have also spread the joy to my friend who also bought a few things.  Maybe I can sneak a pic in of hers.  Thanks for letting me share my joy.  Probably won't be able to post a pic til late tonight but will do so for sure.


----------



## pigleto972001

It is addictive, this thread. I love my new necklace. I tried it w the bracelet and it was cool  just need to plan when


----------



## Nbeach

Has any recently asked for a complimentary necklace extender?


----------



## dessert1st

Nbeach said:


> Has any recently asked for a complimentary necklace extender?




I have inquired and they said no.  They only lengthen by adding links in between motifs.  And you need to ask within a certain amount of time before they charge.


----------



## lebagfairy

texasgirliegirl said:


> This sounds so chic.
> Another pretty ( yet unexpected) combination is turquoise with tigers eye.


Alhambara pieces just look so great mix and matched. The combos are so addictive, I remember the first time I bought a bracelet in carnelian, my SA told me I should collect more and layer them together. At the time I thought it was ridiculous to have so many, but now I want options to pair together!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lebagfairy said:


> Alhambara pieces just look so great mix and matched. The combos are so addictive, I remember the first time I bought a bracelet in carnelian, my SA told me I should collect more and layer them together. At the time I thought it was ridiculous to have so many, but now I want options to pair together!



I can relate!! That's how I ended up with so many necklaces .....


----------



## dessert1st

lebagfairy said:


> Alhambara pieces just look so great mix and matched. The combos are so addictive, I remember the first time I bought a bracelet in carnelian, my SA told me I should collect more and layer them together. At the time I thought it was ridiculous to have so many, but now I want options to pair together!







texasgirliegirl said:


> I can relate!! That's how I ended up with so many necklaces .....




Just curious, how often do you layer and mix and match?  My other question is how often do you wear Alhambra necklaces with other necklace jewelry for layering?


----------



## kat99

I sometimes mix the all gold and onyx - but sadly my neck hurts after a while! I need to build up more strength there!


----------



## dessert1st

Am very excited that my first VCA pieces are finally here.  Yay!  Gonna try and wear them everyday!!!  Thanks for letting me share my joy!  The only thing better would have been paying 2011 or earlier prices.  Lol!  Oh well. We only have the future to look forward to and we only live once.


----------



## dolphingirl

dessert1st said:


> Am very excited that my first VCA pieces are finally here.  Yay!  Gonna try and wear them everyday!!!  Thanks for letting me share my joy!  The only thing better would have been paying 2011 or earlier prices.  Lol!  Oh well. We only have the future to look forward to and we only live once.
> 
> View attachment 2633550



More than beautiful! Thanks for the picture.


----------



## pigleto972001

Beautiful! I think you'll find lots of uses for them !!


----------



## xianni

dessert1st said:


> Am very excited that my first VCA pieces are finally here.  Yay!  Gonna try and wear them everyday!!!  Thanks for letting me share my joy!  The only thing better would have been paying 2011 or earlier prices.  Lol!  Oh well. We only have the future to look forward to and we only live once.
> 
> View attachment 2633550


They are beautiful. enjoy!


----------



## paruparo

Gorgeous!!


----------



## paruparo

Ladies I hve a question about the last NM triple points this April. I bought a yellow gold 10 motif necklace for my mom (its hers but she put it on my card for the points). How many points am I supposed to get fro the triple points on that purchase?

I excited for it to arrive, hehe. I told her I need to test drive that beauty.


----------



## simurgh

I'm hoping someone can help me ... I'm looking at the perlee signature bracelet in white gold, which is rhodium plated.  I have to think it will be hard to polish and/or replate as the signature part will probably get worn off or covered up respectively.  I'd like to wear it stacked with my watch and other bracelets.

I would love to hear anyone's experiences with how easily these bracelets scratch, what they look like when scratched, how hard they are to replate and /or polish, and any other advice about this.  

Thank you!


----------



## ChaneLisette

paruparo said:


> Ladies I hve a question about the last NM triple points this April. I bought a yellow gold 10 motif necklace for my mom (its hers but she put it on my card for the points). How many points am I supposed to get fro the triple points on that purchase?
> 
> I excited for it to arrive, hehe. I told her I need to test drive that beauty.



I do not recall the price of that necklace but you would get 6x the price not including tax. Roughly 48,000 points I would guess.


----------



## ChaneLisette

simurgh said:


> I'm hoping someone can help me ... I'm looking at the perlee signature bracelet in white gold, which is rhodium plated.  I have to think it will be hard to polish and/or replate as the signature part will probably get worn off or covered up respectively.  I'd like to wear it stacked with my watch and other bracelets.
> 
> I would love to hear anyone's experiences with how easily these bracelets scratch, what they look like when scratched, how hard they are to replate and /or polish, and any other advice about this.
> 
> Thank you!


I have not had mine for very long (see post #138 in this thread) but it does not seem to scratch easily. The little pearls seem to protect it. It does okay with my Love bracelet but may get scratched with a 5-motif bracelet.


----------



## dialv

Wow, so beautiful dessert1st. What great pieces, enjoy!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

dessert1st said:


> Just curious, how often do you layer and mix and match?  My other question is how often do you wear Alhambra necklaces with other necklace jewelry for layering?



I never mix VCA necklaces with other brands. 
On occasion I'll mix turquoise with mop. The yg with one of the other strands. Typically I wear one at a time.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

simurgh said:


> I'm hoping someone can help me ... I'm looking at the perlee signature bracelet in white gold, which is rhodium plated.  I have to think it will be hard to polish and/or replate as the signature part will probably get worn off or covered up respectively.  I'd like to wear it stacked with my watch and other bracelets.
> 
> I would love to hear anyone's experiences with how easily these bracelets scratch, what they look like when scratched, how hard they are to replate and /or polish, and any other advice about this.
> 
> Thank you!



Mine is yg and I wear it a lot. 
Interestingly it has no scratches.  The beads seem to keep it from scratching.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pigleto972001 said:


> Enjoy the turquoise ! Pls post a pic.
> 
> Have they ever done a plain WG 10 motif necklace or bracelet ? Id love to see that. Wish they made it.



VCA no longer produces this unfortunately.


----------



## pigleto972001

Wish they would  I'd love to see a pic of one! I can't get the one w the diamonds, alas &#128513;


----------



## Suzie

pigleto972001 said:


> Enjoy the turquoise ! Pls post a pic.
> 
> Have they ever done a plain WG 10 motif necklace or bracelet ? Id love to see that. Wish they made it.



I bought a vintage one from Betteridge several years ago.


----------



## Suzie

Here is a pic. 2nd on the left.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Suzie said:


> Here is a pic. 2nd on the left.



Such a pretty collection, Suzie.


----------



## Suzie

texasgirliegirl said:


> Such a pretty collection, Suzie.



Thank you, I love yours also. Mine is complete now (can't afford anymore).


----------



## pigleto972001

Wow! Love it  great collection!


----------



## Suzie

pigleto972001 said:


> Wow! Love it  great collection!



Thank you.


----------



## restricter

Beautiful collection Suzie!

FWIW, I layer single motif VCAs with other brands.  I have a long Tiffany T station necklace with layers beautifully with my holiday lapis and malachite pieces.  My fantasy is to layer these with longer Ippolita malachite and lapis necklaces since the VCA ones are way out of my price range these days.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Suzie said:


> Thank you, I love yours also. Mine is complete now (can't afford anymore).



Mine, too ( at least for now).
I'm happy with my collection although I would love to have the small frivole earrings. Having them in pave and the large already , I hesitate to add the small right now. 
I really wish that I could trade in/ sell my plain yg and mop vintage earrings for the yg pave vintage earrings. In retrospect I feel those would have been a smarter purchase but I got caught up in the idea of matching necklaces....


----------



## eliwon

Florasun said:


> It is certainly a better ROI than some of my stocks! I wish I had taken the plunge then, but who could predict it would have such a drastic price increase?
> 
> 
> Your jewelry is so beautiful and sparkly!
> 
> 
> Yes I do know what you mean! Congrats on your beautiful bracelet!
> 
> 
> That sounds like a fabulous combination! Do you have any modeling pics?



Mind you, the ROI doesn't materialise until you sell the piece


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I have heard per TPF that the Perlee Bangle doesn't feel substantial. I tried it on this past weekend and really thought it was very nice. I tried on the diamond clovers too. They were both so gorgeous!


----------



## Florasun

eliwon said:


> mind you, the roi doesn't materialise until you sell the piece



lol!


----------



## Florasun

texasgirliegirl said:


> Mine, too ( at least for now).
> I'm happy with my collection although I would love to have the small frivole earrings. Having them in pave and the large already , I hesitate to add the small right now.
> I really wish that I could trade in/ sell my plain yg and mop vintage earrings for the yg pave vintage earrings. In retrospect I feel those would have been a smarter purchase but I got caught up in the idea of matching necklaces....



If I know you, Your collection won't be complete until you own every variety of clover VCA makes!


----------



## kashmira

I have posted in the "authenticate thread" but I thought that I perhaps could ask a question here as well: Does anyone know if the "older" serial numbers on VCA had 2 letters and 4 digits? My Vintage Alhambra pendant has 2 letters and 6 digits and so has my friend's Vintage Alhambra bracelet. I have found a bracelet that I am interested in which has 2 letters and 4 digits as serial number and I wonder if it could be authentic?!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Florasun said:


> If I know you, Your collection won't be complete until you own every variety of clover VCA makes!



Ha.
No, I've collected plenty of clovers by now. 
I'm not even interested in the lapis should it ultimately get released.


----------



## perleegirl

Wondering if anyone has seen or tried on one of the newest Harry Winston pendants from the Loop collection? They look very VCA! Thought the new open loop would compliment my pieces nicely. 
I have a credit and need to chose a pendant but not sure which collection I prefer. Any suggestions from anyone more familiar with HW? Thanks!


----------



## Nbeach

perleegirl said:


> Wondering if anyone has seen or tried on one of the newest Harry Winston pendants from the Loop collection? They look very VCA! Thought the new open loop would compliment my pieces nicely.
> I have a credit and need to chose a pendant but not sure which collection I prefer. Any suggestions from anyone more familiar with HW? Thanks!


I've tried it--it's super sparkly.  The size was bigger than expected. I think it's a great deal considering the carat weight


----------



## perleegirl

Nbeach said:


> I've tried it--it's super sparkly.  The size was bigger than expected. I think it's a great deal considering the carat weight


Good to know! 
Did you prefer the open loop, or the more ornate version?


----------



## lebagfairy

dessert1st said:


> Just curious, how often do you layer and mix and match?  My other question is how often do you wear Alhambra necklaces with other necklace jewelry for layering?




Although I like the idea of mixing and matching, I actually refrain from doing it most of the time because I am afraid to scratch the motifs if they rub against eachother. When I saw the 10 motif onyx with the 10 motif MOP I thought it would be ok to wear MOP on top of Onyx since MOP scratches easier. An SA showed me that I could add a 5 motif bracelet to 20 motif necklace, double the chain, and have the bracelet hang in the center as an accent. I like to do that sometimes, but am petite so 25 motifs looks overwhelming on me sometimes unless I am really dressing up. Also my carnelian bracelet with malachite looks a little too much like Christmas so I do not wear my bracelets together but if I had good matching colors with same color gold I would wear them together. These days I have been wearing my malachite bracelet with Hermes bamboo KDT.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lebagfairy said:


> Although I like the idea of mixing and matching, I actually refrain from doing it most of the time because I am afraid to scratch the motifs if they rub against eachother. When I saw the 10 motif onyx with the 10 motif MOP I thought it would be ok to wear MOP on top of Onyx since MOP scratches easier. An SA showed me that I could add a 5 motif bracelet to 20 motif necklace, double the chain, and have the bracelet hang in the center as an accent. I like to do that sometimes, but am petite so 25 motifs looks overwhelming on me sometimes unless I am really dressing up. Also my carnelian bracelet with malachite looks a little too much like Christmas so I do not wear my bracelets together but if I had good matching colors with same color gold I would wear them together. These days I have been wearing my malachite bracelet with Hermes bamboo KDT.


Love these together!  Your malachite has beautiful character...love the striations.
BTW- we are birkin cousins (mine has PHW)


----------



## dialv

lebagfairy said:


> Although I like the idea of mixing and matching, I actually refrain from doing it most of the time because I am afraid to scratch the motifs if they rub against eachother. When I saw the 10 motif onyx with the 10 motif MOP I thought it would be ok to wear MOP on top of Onyx since MOP scratches easier. An SA showed me that I could add a 5 motif bracelet to 20 motif necklace, double the chain, and have the bracelet hang in the center as an accent. I like to do that sometimes, but am petite so 25 motifs looks overwhelming on me sometimes unless I am really dressing up. Also my carnelian bracelet with malachite looks a little too much like Christmas so I do not wear my bracelets together but if I had good matching colors with same color gold I would wear them together. These days I have been wearing my malachite bracelet with Hermes bamboo KDT.



Can't get over how great these bracelets look together. Your malachite is so intense.


----------



## NYTexan

Suzie said:


> Here is a pic. 2nd on the left.


You really have the perfect collection of VCA. The color combination and the pieces you have must give you such versitility and options to wear daily. Great inspiration


----------



## NYTexan

texasgirliegirl said:


> Ha.
> No, I've collected plenty of clovers by now.
> I'm not even interested in the lapis should it ultimately get released.


Really no lapis?!? Can you imagine...I have my fingers crossed...it would be so pretty though. It is not looking promising from what I have read on the thread.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

NYTexan said:


> Really no lapis?!? Can you imagine...I have my fingers crossed...it would be so pretty though. It is not looking promising from what I have read on the thread.



No , I've got blue covered with turquoise. 
This is what I'm telling myself....


----------



## Florasun

lebagfairy said:


> Although I like the idea of mixing and matching, I actually refrain from doing it most of the time because I am afraid to scratch the motifs if they rub against eachother. When I saw the 10 motif onyx with the 10 motif MOP I thought it would be ok to wear MOP on top of Onyx since MOP scratches easier. An SA showed me that I could add a 5 motif bracelet to 20 motif necklace, double the chain, and have the bracelet hang in the center as an accent. I like to do that sometimes, but am petite so 25 motifs looks overwhelming on me sometimes unless I am really dressing up. Also my carnelian bracelet with malachite looks a little too much like Christmas so I do not wear my bracelets together but if I had good matching colors with same color gold I would wear them together. These days I have been wearing my malachite bracelet with Hermes bamboo KDT.



Your malachite looks lovely with the KDT!




texasgirliegirl said:


> No , I've got blue covered with turquoise.
> This is what I'm telling myself....


I love my turquoise, but wouldn't mind having the lapis pendant.


----------



## NYTexan

texasgirliegirl said:


> No , I've got blue covered with turquoise.
> This is what I'm telling myself....


LOL!! I hear you but the lapis with the turquoise would be stunning. Maybe someday. We will just have to wait and see what VCA does.


----------



## Nbeach

perleegirl said:


> Good to know!
> Did you prefer the open loop, or the more ornate version?


I liked the ornate a little more.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

NYTexan said:


> LOL!! I hear you but the lapis with the turquoise would be stunning. Maybe someday. We will just have to wait and see what VCA does.



I know. 
Like a true addict, I will probably see the lapis and cave. Ugh.


----------



## dessert1st

texasgirliegirl said:


> I know.
> 
> Like a true addict, I will probably see the lapis and cave. Ugh.




You need to stay strong because I will need you to talk me out of buying every Alhambra piece they make.  All so beautiful.  Lol


----------



## perleegirl

Nbeach said:


> I liked the ornate a little more.


Thank you for sharing your thoughts. My SA sent me modeling pics of both yesterday, 
and I think that's the one I'm leaning towards.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I know!!! 
That's how I became hooked!!
It was supposed to be just one 20 motif...


----------



## pigleto972001

Lapis and white gold would be amazing!!!!! Oh boy. Better start saving up LOL


----------



## hopingoneday

Oooo everyone!  I have nothing to show yet, but I am so excited! I just scored a vintage 20 motif red coral Alhambra on eBay, and I cannot wait to receive it. Fingers crossed for me that it is authentic! I will post pics as soon as I receive it!


----------



## Suzie

NYTexan said:


> You really have the perfect collection of VCA. The color combination and the pieces you have must give you such versitility and options to wear daily. Great inspiration



Thank you NYTexan, you are very kind to say so.


----------



## Suzie

restricter said:


> Beautiful collection Suzie!
> 
> FWIW, I layer single motif VCAs with other brands.  I have a long Tiffany T station necklace with layers beautifully with my holiday lapis and malachite pieces.  My fantasy is to layer these with longer Ippolita malachite and lapis necklaces since the VCA ones are way out of my price range these days.



Thank you and good idea about layering with other necklaces.


----------



## Suzie

lebagfairy said:


> Although I like the idea of mixing and matching, I actually refrain from doing it most of the time because I am afraid to scratch the motifs if they rub against eachother. When I saw the 10 motif onyx with the 10 motif MOP I thought it would be ok to wear MOP on top of Onyx since MOP scratches easier. An SA showed me that I could add a 5 motif bracelet to 20 motif necklace, double the chain, and have the bracelet hang in the center as an accent. I like to do that sometimes, but am petite so 25 motifs looks overwhelming on me sometimes unless I am really dressing up. Also my carnelian bracelet with malachite looks a little too much like Christmas so I do not wear my bracelets together but if I had good matching colors with same color gold I would wear them together. These days I have been wearing my malachite bracelet with Hermes bamboo KDT.



Your 2 bracelets look beautiful together. Can you take a picture of what the SA described so i can get an idea?


----------



## bougainvillier

lebagfairy said:


> Although I like the idea of mixing and matching, I actually refrain from doing it most of the time because I am afraid to scratch the motifs if they rub against eachother. When I saw the 10 motif onyx with the 10 motif MOP I thought it would be ok to wear MOP on top of Onyx since MOP scratches easier. An SA showed me that I could add a 5 motif bracelet to 20 motif necklace, double the chain, and have the bracelet hang in the center as an accent. I like to do that sometimes, but am petite so 25 motifs looks overwhelming on me sometimes unless I am really dressing up. Also my carnelian bracelet with malachite looks a little too much like Christmas so I do not wear my bracelets together but if I had good matching colors with same color gold I would wear them together. These days I have been wearing my malachite bracelet with Hermes bamboo KDT.



Love the emerald green together! They look fab on your skin tone!


----------



## I'll take two

Suzie said:


> Here is a pic. 2nd on the left.


You have a lovely collection Suzie .
I have a feeling you will still add to it in the future at some point. We all say no more but then succumb to something extra eventually


----------



## eliwon

Suzie said:


> Here is a pic. 2nd on the left.



What a lovely collection! Question: your ten motif MOP (?) appears longer than the all WG ten motive - have you perhaps lengthened the MOP by adding links between the motives? Have been considering a ten motive (undecided on which one though), but worried it would feel a bit constricted. Also read of all your ladies' ways of adding a lengthening piece, either by VCA or other jewelers, but curious if VCA would add a link or two in between all the links  - has anyone done this? In the meantime, enjoy all your wonderful pieces


----------



## Suzie

eliwon said:


> What a lovely collection! Question: your ten motif MOP (?) appears longer than the all WG ten motive - have you perhaps lengthened the MOP by adding links between the motives? Have been considering a ten motive (undecided on which one though), but worried it would feel a bit constricted. Also read of all your ladies' ways of adding a lengthening piece, either by VCA or other jewelers, but curious if VCA would add a link or two in between all the links  - has anyone done this? In the meantime, enjoy all your wonderful pieces



The WG ten motif was a vintage piece so I am assuming that is why it is shorter than the other one, I did not get any links added to the MOP piece. I don't have a VCA store in my country so I don't have the opportunity to gets links added.


----------



## Suzie

I'll take two said:


> You have a lovely collection Suzie .
> I have a feeling you will still add to it in the future at some point. We all say no more but then succumb to something extra eventually



I will need the $ though as you know they are just getting outa control price wise.


----------



## eliwon

Suzie said:


> The WG ten motif was a vintage piece so I am assuming that is why it is shorter than the other one, I did not get any links added to the MOP piece. I don't have a VCA store in my country so I don't have the opportunity to gets links added.



Thanks a lot, Suzie! Haven't got a shop here either, so this has to be checked out next time in London!


----------



## Notorious Pink

lebagfairy said:


> Although I like the idea of mixing and matching, I actually refrain from doing it most of the time because I am afraid to scratch the motifs if they rub against eachother. When I saw the 10 motif onyx with the 10 motif MOP I thought it would be ok to wear MOP on top of Onyx since MOP scratches easier. An SA showed me that I could add a 5 motif bracelet to 20 motif necklace, double the chain, and have the bracelet hang in the center as an accent. I like to do that sometimes, but am petite so 25 motifs looks overwhelming on me sometimes unless I am really dressing up. Also my carnelian bracelet with malachite looks a little too much like Christmas so I do not wear my bracelets together but if I had good matching colors with same color gold I would wear them together. These days I have been wearing my malachite bracelet with Hermes bamboo KDT.




Just beautiful....these are gorgeous together.


----------



## pigleto972001

eliwon said:


> What a lovely collection! Question: your ten motif MOP (?) appears longer than the all WG ten motive - have you perhaps lengthened the MOP by adding links between the motives? Have been considering a ten motive (undecided on which one though), but worried it would feel a bit constricted. Also read of all your ladies' ways of adding a lengthening piece, either by VCA or other jewelers, but curious if VCA would add a link or two in between all the links  - has anyone done this? In the meantime, enjoy all your wonderful pieces




I have not done this but I believe it is possible to have it lengthened by vca. I got mine at nm and they said they can send it to them to have it done. Not sure how much extra. I think some ladies have had it done.


----------



## Suzie

I'll take two said:


> You have a lovely collection Suzie .
> I have a feeling you will still add to it in the future at some point. We all say no more but then succumb to something extra eventually



I guess you never know.


----------



## eliwon

pigleto972001 said:


> I have not done this but I believe it is possible to have it lengthened by vca. I got mine at nm and they said they can send it to them to have it done. Not sure how much extra. I think some ladies have had it done.



Thanks for valuable info - in other words another reason to seriously considering a ten motif


----------



## I'll take two

Suzie said:


> I guess you never know.



I will keep a look out for a reveal in the future .
Even if you don't add more pieces you have a very balanced and well thought out collection of ring,bracelet ,pendant ,earrings and necklaces


----------



## pigleto972001

eliwon said:


> Thanks for valuable info - in other words another reason to seriously considering a ten motif




Sure. I think an inch can be added and it's 400 ish?


----------



## eliwon

pigleto972001 said:


> Sure. I think an inch can be added and it's 400 ish?



Mmmmm, compared to the price of the necklaces themselves that is practically a gift


----------



## Chanelle

Ladies, does the turquoise 5 motive vintage alhambra bracelet come in rose gold? Or only yellow gold? 

And how much does it cost currently? The rose gold in USD? 

TIA


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Thinking of getting a sweet to stack with my diamond bracelet. Who has the sweet and do you like it? I like dainty the most.


----------



## katmb

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thinking of getting a sweet to stack with my diamond bracelet. Who has the sweet and do you like it? I like dainty the most.




I love, love, love my sweets, alone, in pairs and stacked. Here is a pic I have posted before:


----------



## dessert1st

Chanelle said:


> Ladies, does the turquoise 5 motive vintage alhambra bracelet come in rose gold? Or only yellow gold?
> 
> And how much does it cost currently? The rose gold in USD?
> 
> TIA




I don't believe turquoise comes in rose gold, only white or yellow gold.  But I'm not sure how easy either is to find.  Also, you should check prices on their website. White good and yellow gold prices are different.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

katmb said:


> I love, love, love my sweets, alone, in pairs and stacked. Here is a pic I have posted before:
> 
> View attachment 2642370



Those are super pretty. I love the way they are stacked. I wear a white gold bracelet on my left wrist, so I think I would add yellow gold. I really like your mix of metals. Do they tangle at all?


----------



## Florasun

I am loving this bangle bracelet at Betteridge.
http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-18k-gold-chrysophrase-diamond-bangle/p/8941/
Wish I had some spare $ laying around!


----------



## katmb

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Those are super pretty. I love the way they are stacked. I wear a white gold bracelet on my left wrist, so I think I would add yellow gold. I really like your mix of metals. Do they tangle at all?




I have them sized pretty tight--a quarter inch bigger than my wrist. They can be a pain to put on because of that, but they mostly stay in place.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

katmb said:


> I have them sized pretty tight--a quarter inch bigger than my wrist. They can be a pain to put on because of that, but they mostly stay in place.



Cool! Thanks!


----------



## hopingoneday

Hi everyone!  Impulse buy but I'm not regretting it...!


----------



## hopingoneday

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thinking of getting a sweet to stack with my diamond bracelet. Who has the sweet and do you like it? I like dainty the most.


I bought a sweet alhambra for my (grown-up) niece and she gets so many compliments on it.  I got the YG/MOP alhambra for her.  Classic and goes with so many things.


----------



## kewave

Hi, does sweet mini ear studs come in full yellow gold? 
I have only seen full rose gold and yellow gold paved with stones.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

kewave said:


> Hi, does sweet mini ear studs come in full yellow gold?
> I have only seen full rose gold and yellow gold paved with stones.



I like the YG MOP a lot, I also like the red, just saw it on the site. But I don't think it would coordinate back to everything. I wear a ton of blue, I don't even try. I just gravitate to it.  I do think the MOP is timeless.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

hopingoneday said:


> Hi everyone!  Impulse buy but I'm not regretting it...!



Beautiful.


----------



## hopingoneday

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Beautiful.


Thank you!  And I can't imagine regretting a MOP.  I love the iridescence in the MOP - it picks up and reflects any other color you wear.


----------



## kewave

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I like the YG MOP a lot, I also like the red, just saw it on the site. But I don't think it would coordinate back to everything. I wear a ton of blue, I don't even try. I just gravitate to it.  I do think the MOP is timeless.


 
I know mini come in YG paved with MOP, Turquoise, Onyx, etc. I am referring to full yellow gold motifs. I already have YG MOP necklace but am interested to match them with full yellow gold mini studs if its avail. I like the easy no maintenance/care of full gold so I could wear them into shower without having to remove them frequently. I have only seen mini ear studs in full pink gold. Does someone has a good SA who can confirm whether VCA even produce the mini ear studs in full YG?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

kewave said:


> I know mini come in YG paved with MOP, Turquoise, Onyx, etc. I am referring to full yellow gold motifs. I already have YG MOP necklace but am interested to match them with full yellow gold mini studs if its avail. I like the easy no maintenance/care of full gold so I could wear them into shower without having to remove them frequently. I have only seen mini ear studs in full pink gold. Does someone has a good SA who can confirm whether VCA even produce the mini ear studs in full YG?



I am sorry. I quoted the wrong post.


----------



## hopingoneday

kewave said:


> Hi, does sweet mini ear studs come in full yellow gold?
> I have only seen full rose gold and yellow gold paved with stones.


I don't know if VCA ever made plain YG or WG sweets, but they don't right now - I know, because I'd also love a pair for easy maintenance, and my SA told me they're not made.


----------



## kewave

hopingoneday said:


> I don't know if VCA ever made plain YG or WG sweets, but they don't right now - I know, because I'd also love a pair for easy maintenance, and my SA told me they're not made.


 
Thanks! So it looks like Pink Gold is my only option if I want them in mini size in full gold. I hope it doesn't look too off with my YG MOP 10/20 motifs necklace.


----------



## hopingoneday

kewave said:


> Thanks! So it looks like Pink Gold is my only option if I want them in mini size in full gold. I hope it doesn't look too off with my YG MOP 10/20 motifs necklace.



Unfortunately, that's correct.  You could also consider small YG frivoles which look really beautiful with alhambra.  But...  they're a lot more expensive than sweets!


----------



## smalls

katmb said:


> I love, love, love my sweets, alone, in pairs and stacked. Here is a pic I have posted before:
> 
> View attachment 2642370



Wow your bracelets are all so pretty!  All the dainty stacks I have seen on tpf have definitely inspired me since I usually wear thicker bracelets.  Have you had any issues with any of the chains on the daintier bracelets breaking?  I am not super rough on my jewelry but worry if they could get caught on something and end up breaking.


----------



## smalls

I noticed some diamond/yellow gold vintage alhambra ear clips on yoogis closet if anyone is looking.


----------



## PhoenixH

Pardon me if this has been discussed before, but does anyone know if VCA prices in Paris are cheaper compared to other places such as the US and Asia?


----------



## Chanelle

dessert1st said:


> I don't believe turquoise comes in rose gold, only white or yellow gold.  But I'm not sure how easy either is to find.  Also, you should check prices on their website. White good and yellow gold prices are different.



Thank you


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Chanelle said:


> Ladies, does the turquoise 5 motive vintage alhambra bracelet come in rose gold? Or only yellow gold?
> 
> And how much does it cost currently? The rose gold in USD?
> 
> TIA



Turquoise is available only in wg and yg.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kewave said:


> I know mini come in YG paved with MOP, Turquoise, Onyx, etc. I am referring to full yellow gold motifs. I already have YG MOP necklace but am interested to match them with full yellow gold mini studs if its avail. I like the easy no maintenance/care of full gold so I could wear them into shower without having to remove them frequently. I have only seen mini ear studs in full pink gold. Does someone has a good SA who can confirm whether VCA even produce the mini ear studs in full YG?



I had no idea that the sweets came in pave. 
I really wish that I had purchased the yg/ pave vintage earrings instead of the all yg.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hopingoneday said:


> Unfortunately, that's correct.  You could also consider small YG frivoles which look really beautiful with alhambra.  But...  they're a lot more expensive than sweets!



This is a great choice. 
Another good choice are the small perlee hoops. They have the same beading as the vintage Alhambra and coordinate very well.


----------



## katmb

smalls said:


> Wow your bracelets are all so pretty!  All the dainty stacks I have seen on tpf have definitely inspired me since I usually wear thicker bracelets.  Have you had any issues with any of the chains on the daintier bracelets breaking?  I am not super rough on my jewelry but worry if they could get caught on something and end up breaking.




I haven't had any issues at all, but I do wear them fairly tight against my wrist. I find thicker bracelets often start to bother me when I wear them to work and spend a lot of time typing on the computer. I never have that problem with these dainty ones.


----------



## Suzie

hopingoneday said:


> Hi everyone!  Impulse buy but I'm not regretting it...!



Stunning!


----------



## Caz747

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> A continuation of this thread.
> 
> Please post all things VCA in this thread; questions, photos, VCA chat . . .
> But please, NO authenticity questions here.
> ***remember there's absolutely no buying or selling on tPF!**
> 
> 
> *


Hi,

I am new to this and have a gorgeous signed 1940's Paris VCA bicycle brooch. Such a lucky find! Beautifully crafted - the bicycle has a sapphire front headlight and ruby rear light. It depicts an elegant rider on their bike with a bag slung over their shoulder. Paris is engraved on the bag. I haven't seen another one like it.

If you'd like to see it, please email me for the image (sorry not sure how to post a photo!):
cazswain25@gmail.com


----------



## Chanelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Turquoise is available only in wg and yg.



thanks alot for second that


----------



## paruparo

eliwon said:


> What a lovely collection! Question: your ten motif MOP (?) appears longer than the all WG ten motive - have you perhaps lengthened the MOP by adding links between the motives? Have been considering a ten motive (undecided on which one though), but worried it would feel a bit constricted. Also read of all your ladies' ways of adding a lengthening piece, either by VCA or other jewelers, but curious if VCA would add a link or two in between all the links  - has anyone done this? In the meantime, enjoy all your wonderful pieces


 
I bought mine at NM and they sent it to VCA New York to have it lengthened to 18" per my request. Took a week, it was done for free, and it looks like they distributed the extra links throughout the necklaces equally.

Hope this helps!


----------



## eliwon

paruparo said:


> I bought mine at NM and they sent it to VCA New York to have it lengthened to 18" per my request. Took a week, it was done for free, and it looks like they distributed the extra links throughout the necklaces equally.
> 
> Hope this helps!



I am so grateful for your answer, it sounds like you've ended up with a very wearable length for your necklace - wear it in good health!


----------



## katmb

paruparo said:


> I bought mine at NM and they sent it to VCA New York to have it lengthened to 18" per my request. Took a week, it was done for free, and it looks like they distributed the extra links throughout the necklaces equally.
> 
> Hope this helps!







eliwon said:


> I am so grateful for your answer, it sounds like you've ended up with a very wearable length for your necklace - wear it in good health!





According to my SA, it is free for the first 90 days after purchase, after that there is a charge.


----------



## eliwon

katmb said:


> According to my SA, it is free for the first 90 days after purchase, after that there is a charge.



Yet again, thanks for your kindness and information! If you have the possibility and it's not too much trouble, perhaps quite a few of us would love to see this modeled - those few extra links are bound to make quite a difference


----------



## LVoeletters

hopingoneday said:


> Unfortunately, that's correct.  You could also consider small YG frivoles which look really beautiful with alhambra.  But...  they're a lot more expensive than sweets!



I agree def look at the frivole! I think it's well worth the wait of saving. 

I think frivole will be my next purchase at the end of the year/early next year. But I'm going to try to be patient for it to come up online on a jeweler or one of the AFF type of websites instead of the boutique, I don't enjoy shopping at the VCA in my area. Too aggressive for me and ruined the fun out of me originally purchasing this (I want the old price!) a couple of years back.


----------



## hopingoneday

Suzie said:


> Stunning!


Thank you so much!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

LVoeletters said:


> I agree def look at the frivole! I think it's well worth the wait of saving.
> 
> I think frivole will be my next purchase at the end of the year/early next year. But I'm going to try to be patient for it to come up online on a jeweler or one of the AFF type of websites instead of the boutique, I don't enjoy shopping at the VCA in my area. Too aggressive for me and ruined the fun out of me originally purchasing this (I want the old price!) a couple of years back.



It's unfortunate that an overly aggressive sa has ruined your joy of purchasing through your local boutique. Have you considered ordering from one of the independent authorized dealers like VCA in BOCA?  
I've been stalking small frivole earrings on various resellers sites myself. I've not seen any for over a year.


----------



## valnsw

hopingoneday said:


> Hi everyone!  Impulse buy but I'm not regretting it...!



Love these! I have the same ring but in white gold. 
I'm sure u won't regret it! Especially with the crazy price increases from VCA.


----------



## kewave

texasgirliegirl said:


> I had no idea that the sweets came in pave.
> I really wish that I had purchased the yg/ pave vintage earrings instead of the all yg.



Why did you not like the all YG alhambra vintage earrings? I thought all gold is carefree and and so easy to wear esp in sweet size as I plan to use it as a 24/7 piece of jewelry. As much as I love stones and pearls, these have to stay away from soap/lotions so they don't quite cut it.


----------



## valnsw

LVoeletters said:


> I agree def look at the frivole! I think it's well worth the wait of saving.
> 
> I think frivole will be my next purchase at the end of the year/early next year. But I'm going to try to be patient for it to come up online on a jeweler or one of the AFF type of websites instead of the boutique, I don't enjoy shopping at the VCA in my area. Too aggressive for me and ruined the fun out of me originally purchasing this (I want the old price!) a couple of years back.



Yes definitely the frivole! They can be dressed up or down. With casual outfits, it has a casual chic to it and with formal outfits, they are classy. 

As I am typing this, I'm wearing my YG small frivoles 

I'm lusting over the pave frivole earrings but I'm having a hard time justifying them with the price point and my lifestyle.


----------



## hopingoneday

valnsw said:


> Love these! I have the same ring but in white gold.
> I'm sure u won't regret it! Especially with the crazy price increases from VCA.


Thanks so much!  I saw it on someone else in WG a few weeks ago and it looked sooooo pretty on her; when I saw it in YG in the store, I wasn't even interested in it (had my eye on the WG version).  But the SA insisted I try in YG as well and I had to admit the YG was better on me!  Both versions are so unusual and lovely.


----------



## LVoeletters

texasgirliegirl said:


> It's unfortunate that an overly aggressive sa has ruined your joy of purchasing through your local boutique. Have you considered ordering from one of the independent authorized dealers like VCA in BOCA?
> 
> I've been stalking small frivole earrings on various resellers sites myself. I've not seen any for over a year.



Honestly I've gone back to that store for a span of 3 years and it's always the same two sales associates! Could not win and then ironically, went to one in another state and guess who was there that day? My favorite SA &#128548; I enjoy the moment of buying at the boutique, I haven't bought any of my pieces from a reseller yet so if I have to order might as well save a little bit, otherwise if I don't come across one I'll end up biting the bullet and order it over the phone. I hesitated the one time AFF had a pair on their website (bcuz of the earlobe issue) and regretted it bcuz I haven't seen it since. However Anns is only a couple hundred off so I wouldn't have saved too much anyway. Good luck looking- you're looking for small pave? I'll keep my eyes open for you!


----------



## wendy_bruin

hopingoneday said:


> Thanks so much!  I saw it on someone else in WG a few weeks ago and it looked sooooo pretty on her; when I saw it in YG in the store, I wasn't even interested in it (had my eye on the WG version).  But the SA insisted I try in YG as well and I had to admit the YG was better on me!  Both versions are so unusual and lovely.




Hopingoneday, your socrate ring in YG is gorgeous! I tried on both yg and wg as well, and had the hardest time deciding. I ended up going with wg. 

Just a thought but have you considered getting the wg socrate ring in small model to stack? I took a picture when my SA modeled it for me. I love this look on her.


----------



## bags to die for

Love the stack!


----------



## katmb

eliwon said:


> Yet again, thanks for your kindness and information! If you have the possibility and it's not too much trouble, perhaps quite a few of us would love to see this modeled - those few extra links are bound to make quite a difference




I ended up getting a 20 motif rather than the 10, so I didn't have any lengthening done. I actually think that if I did buy a 10, I would just use a separate extender. That gives the flexibility to wear the necklace at multiple lengths, more of the motifs are visible, and in my case my hair would hide the extender part.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

wendy_bruin said:


> Hopingoneday, your socrate ring in YG is gorgeous! I tried on both yg and wg as well, and had the hardest time deciding. I ended up going with wg.
> 
> Just a thought but have you considered getting the wg socrate ring in small model to stack? I took a picture when my SA modeled it for me. I love this look on her.
> 
> View attachment 2643689



Oh My


----------



## Dode99

wendy_bruin said:


> Hopingoneday, your socrate ring in YG is gorgeous! I tried on both yg and wg as well, and had the hardest time deciding. I ended up going with wg.
> 
> Just a thought but have you considered getting the wg socrate ring in small model to stack? I took a picture when my SA modeled it for me. I love this look on her.
> 
> View attachment 2643689



This's smart! Love the stack


----------



## eliwon

katmb said:


> I ended up getting a 20 motif rather than the 10, so I didn't have any lengthening done. I actually think that if I did buy a 10, I would just use a separate extender. That gives the flexibility to wear the necklace at multiple lengths, more of the motifs are visible, and in my case my hair would hide the extender part.



The slippery slope of VCA is akin to the Hermes one   I've for a bracelet PHW MOP, so a ten motif would be fine to combine as a necklace - but am also ogling a GHW carnelian bracelet - desicions, decisions - enjoy your twenty!


----------



## eliwon

wendy_bruin said:


> Hopingoneday, your socrate ring in YG is gorgeous! I tried on both yg and wg as well, and had the hardest time deciding. I ended up going with wg.
> 
> Just a thought but have you considered getting the wg socrate ring in small model to stack? I took a picture when my SA modeled it for me. I love this look on her.
> 
> View attachment 2643689



This is seriously beautiful - this makes wearing other  jewelry, perhaps apart form som simple earstuds, simply too much!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kewave said:


> Why did you not like the all YG alhambra vintage earrings? I thought all gold is carefree and and so easy to wear esp in sweet size as I plan to use it as a 24/7 piece of jewelry. As much as I love stones and pearls, these have to stay away from soap/lotions so they don't quite cut it.



The all yg are great earrings. I purchased them a while ago to wear with my vintage necklaces. 
After collective several pairs of these earrings i wish I had bought the pave va the plain gold but that's just my personal preference.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

eliwon said:


> The slippery slope of VCA is akin to the Hermes one   I've for a bracelet PHW MOP, so a ten motif would be fine to combine as a necklace - but am also ogling a GHW carnelian bracelet - desicions, decisions - enjoy your twenty!



Even more slippery because VCA is accessible !!!


----------



## eliwon

texasgirliegirl said:


> Even more slippery because VCA is accessible !!!



Exactly - however robbing  a bank every now and then comes in handy when it comes to getting VCA pieces,  too


----------



## lebagfairy

Suzie said:


> Your 2 bracelets look beautiful together. Can you take a picture of what the SA described so i can get an idea?




*Suzie*, below is the 20 mop with carnelian bracelet and then the malachite bracelet. I think it would be so beautiful in WG MOP with a chalcedony bracelet as well. The first time I stepped into a VCA the SA showed me this option.


----------



## lebagfairy

I had one 10 motif MOP lengthened by 1/2 inch. I think they just added some links to both ends near the clasps but no extra links between motifs. Below is a comparison of the 2, 10 motifs. I also wore both so you can get an idea how much longer it looks with 1/2 inch. I am really happy I had this lengthened because now it is much more wearable, before I never wore the 10 motif alone because it was too short.




eliwon said:


> What a lovely collection! Question: your ten motif MOP (?) appears longer than the all WG ten motive - have you perhaps lengthened the MOP by adding links between the motives? Have been considering a ten motive (undecided on which one though), but worried it would feel a bit constricted. Also read of all your ladies' ways of adding a lengthening piece, either by VCA or other jewelers, but curious if VCA would add a link or two in between all the links  - has anyone done this? In the meantime, enjoy all your wonderful pieces






pigleto972001 said:


> I have not done this but I believe it is possible to have it lengthened by vca. I got mine at nm and they said they can send it to them to have it done. Not sure how much extra. I think some ladies have had it done.






paruparo said:


> I bought mine at NM and they sent it to VCA New York to have it lengthened to 18" per my request. Took a week, it was done for free, and it looks like they distributed the extra links throughout the necklaces equally.
> 
> Hope this helps!


----------



## BenLovesLV

lebagfairy said:


> *Suzie*, below is the 20 mop with carnelian bracelet and then the malachite bracelet. I think it would be so beautiful in WG MOP with a chalcedony bracelet as well. The first time I stepped into a VCA the SA showed me this option.




What a wonderful idea! Never thought of that possibility. These combinations are to die for !


----------



## ChaneLisette

Which should I buy next? I already have a WG mop 5-motif and PG Perlée.


----------



## ChaneLisette

Or this one?


----------



## Suzie

lebagfairy said:


> *Suzie*, below is the 20 mop with carnelian bracelet and then the malachite bracelet. I think it would be so beautiful in WG MOP with a chalcedony bracelet as well. The first time I stepped into a VCA the SA showed me this option.



Thank you, just beautiful, I have only added my 10 MOP to my 5 MOP, might try my 5 MOP with my 20 turquoise.


----------



## Suzie

lebagfairy said:


> I had one 10 motif MOP lengthened by 1/2 inch. I think they just added some links to both ends near the clasps but no extra links between motifs. Below is a comparison of the 2, 10 motifs. I also wore both so you can get an idea how much longer it looks with 1/2 inch. I am really happy I had this lengthened because now it is much more wearable, before I never wore the 10 motif alone because it was too short.



Another stunning look.


----------



## Suzie

ChaneLisette said:


> Or this one?



I love this one but it is a personal preference.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ChaneLisette said:


> Or this one?



Love the pg.


----------



## hopingoneday

wendy_bruin said:


> Hopingoneday, your socrate ring in YG is gorgeous! I tried on both yg and wg as well, and had the hardest time deciding. I ended up going with wg.
> 
> Just a thought but have you considered getting the wg socrate ring in small model to stack? I took a picture when my SA modeled it for me. I love this look on her.
> 
> View attachment 2643689




I never ever would have thought of this and it's gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## eliwon

lebagfairy said:


> I had one 10 motif MOP lengthened by 1/2 inch. I think they just added some links to both ends near the clasps but no extra links between motifs. Below is a comparison of the 2, 10 motifs. I also wore both so you can get an idea how much longer it looks with 1/2 inch. I am really happy I had this lengthened because now it is much more wearable, before I never wore the 10 motif alone because it was too short.



Dear lebagfairy - This is the show and tell on a very high level! Thank you ever so much for taking trouble and showing this so clearly - best thing there is when seeing a comparison, both flat and worn. i am sure a lot of us will take inspiration from this! You made my Sunday morning even lovelier


----------



## Metrowestmama

ChaneLisette said:


> Or this one?



This one.


----------



## Metrowestmama

lebagfairy said:


> *Suzie*, below is the 20 mop with carnelian bracelet and then the malachite bracelet. I think it would be so beautiful in WG MOP with a chalcedony bracelet as well. The first time I stepped into a VCA the SA showed me this option.



What a great idea.


----------



## Metrowestmama

Suzie said:


> Thank you, just beautiful, I have only added my 10 MOP to my 5 MOP, might try my 5 MOP with my 20 turquoise.



That would be gorgeous!!!


----------



## wren

lebagfairy said:


> *Suzie*, below is the 20 mop with carnelian bracelet and then the malachite bracelet. I think it would be so beautiful in WG MOP with a chalcedony bracelet as well. The first time I stepped into a VCA the SA showed me this option.



Those look beautiful!!!


----------



## ghoztz

ChaneLisette said:


> Or this one?




PG for sure!  Let us know what you get at the end.


----------



## ChaneLisette

ghoztz said:


> PG for sure!  Let us know what you get at the end.




I ordered the PG one! It is supposed to arrive at the end of the week but I am not sure if it will take longer because I need them to make it shorter. Either way, I am super excited!


----------



## kat99

wendy_bruin said:


> Hopingoneday, your socrate ring in YG is gorgeous! I tried on both yg and wg as well, and had the hardest time deciding. I ended up going with wg.
> 
> Just a thought but have you considered getting the wg socrate ring in small model to stack? I took a picture when my SA modeled it for me. I love this look on her.
> 
> View attachment 2643689



This is so gorgeous, I had to save the picture. I also have the WG BTF version, I wonder if they make a single YG for us so we can layer too?


----------



## wendy_bruin

kat99 said:


> This is so gorgeous, I had to save the picture. I also have the WG BTF version, I wonder if they make a single YG for us so we can layer too?




That's a great idea! I planned on getting the single in wg to stack but now maybe I should check to see if my SA can special order it. 

Btw, the single fits into the between the finger ring like a puzzle. The single doesn't move around at all once it is in place. It's a very clever design.


----------



## kat99

wendy_bruin said:


> That's a great idea! I planned on getting the single in wg to stack but now maybe I should check to see if my SA can special order it.
> 
> Btw, the single fits into the between the finger ring like a puzzle. The single doesn't move around at all once it is in place. It's a very clever design.




When I bought my Socrate my SA tried to convince me to get the single as well and I wish I had! Would have been so much cheaper


----------



## ghoztz

ChaneLisette said:


> I ordered the PG one! It is supposed to arrive at the end of the week but I am not sure if it will take longer because I need them to make it shorter. Either way, I am super excited!





VCA offers beautiful PG which is not too pink or too coppery.  You will surely love it!  Congrats!!


----------



## Metrowestmama

wendy_bruin said:


> That's a great idea! I planned on getting the single in wg to stack but now maybe I should check to see if my SA can special order it.
> 
> Btw, the single fits into the between the finger ring like a puzzle. The single doesn't move around at all once it is in place. It's a very clever design.



UGH. You guys are adding things to my list!!


----------



## lovequality

Hi
Can some one please be kind enough and post modeling picture of your multiple 5 motive alhambra VCA in one wrist? I just want to see how different alhambra look together  

Thank you and much love!


----------



## hopingoneday

Metrowestmama said:


> UGH. You guys are adding things to my list!!


I'm totally blaming wendy_bruin.  And yes, the little single socrate ring is now on my list too...


----------



## kewave

ghoztz said:


> VCA offers beautiful PG which is not too pink or too coppery. You will surely love it! Congrats!!


 
Hope so, my pink gold mini studs are on their way to me. I hope they go nicely with my YG MOP 20 motifs.


----------



## wendy_bruin

hopingoneday said:


> I'm totally blaming wendy_bruin.  And yes, the little single socrate ring is now on my list too...




Anytime! LOL

Would love to see a picture when you get the single socrate ring to stack.


----------



## hopingoneday

wendy_bruin said:


> Anytime! LOL
> 
> Would love to see a picture when you get the single socrate ring to stack.


----------



## katmb

My newest acquisition (just before the price increase): 20 motif all YG. I bought it to go with my 20 motif YG MOP, but so far I have only worn it alone. It is just the perfect finishing touch for so many looks.




And a family photo. I think I've got enough Alhambra pieces; time to expand my horizons.


----------



## LVoeletters

katmb said:


> My newest acquisition (just before the price increase): 20 motif all YG. I bought it to go with my 20 motif YG MOP, but so far I have only worn it alone. It is just the perfect finishing touch for so many looks.
> 
> View attachment 2653128
> 
> 
> And a family photo. I think I've got enough Alhambra pieces; time to expand my horizons.
> 
> View attachment 2653130




Truly stunning


----------



## I'll take two

katmb said:


> My newest acquisition (just before the price increase): 20 motif all YG. I bought it to go with my 20 motif YG MOP, but so far I have only worn it alone. It is just the perfect finishing touch for so many looks.
> 
> View attachment 2653128
> 
> 
> And a family photo. I think I've got enough Alhambra pieces; time to expand my horizons.
> 
> View attachment 2653130



Congrats ,lovely collection


----------



## kat99

LVoeletters said:


> Truly stunning



Wow, the YG and MOP look SO good together! I would definitely consider layering them as well!

I have the shorter YG and it is very versatile. Enjoy and wear in good health!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

katmb said:


> My newest acquisition (just before the price increase): 20 motif all YG. I bought it to go with my 20 motif YG MOP, but so far I have only worn it alone. It is just the perfect finishing touch for so many looks.
> 
> View attachment 2653128
> 
> 
> And a family photo. I think I've got enough Alhambra pieces; time to expand my horizons.
> 
> View attachment 2653130



So pretty!
Now you need a perlee bangle....!!!
PS you can never have too many vintage alambra pieces....


----------



## dolphingirl

katmb said:


> My newest acquisition (just before the price increase): 20 motif all YG. I bought it to go with my 20 motif YG MOP, but so far I have only worn it alone. It is just the perfect finishing touch for so many looks.
> 
> View attachment 2653128
> 
> 
> And a family photo. I think I've got enough Alhambra pieces; time to expand my horizons.
> 
> View attachment 2653130



What beautiful collection you have here.  The Flowerlace is on my wish list but it is so expensive.  Do you find it too big when worn?


----------



## MYH

katmb said:


> My newest acquisition (just before the price increase): 20 motif all YG. I bought it to go with my 20 motif YG MOP, but so far I have only worn it alone. It is just the perfect finishing touch for so many looks.
> 
> View attachment 2653128
> 
> 
> And a family photo. I think I've got enough Alhambra pieces; time to expand my horizons.
> 
> View attachment 2653130


----------



## katmb

Thank you all. It is so nice to be able to share with people who appreciate the beauty of VCA.




LVoeletters said:


> Truly stunning





I'll take two said:


> Congrats ,lovely collection





kat99 said:


> Wow, the YG and MOP look SO good together! I would definitely consider layering them as well!
> 
> I have the shorter YG and it is very versatile. Enjoy and wear in good health!





MYH said:


>


----------



## katmb

dolphingirl said:


> What beautiful collection you have here.  The Flowerlace is on my wish list but it is so expensive.  Do you find it too big when worn?




Thank you. I think that the size and openness of the Flowerlace design work together. If it was solid diamonds, it might be too much for me, as I generally wear it casually, to work or on the weekends.


----------



## katmb

texasgirliegirl said:


> So pretty!
> Now you need a perlee bangle....!!!
> PS you can never have too many vintage alambra pieces....




The Perlee clover bangle is a dream piece for me. Along with the Pave Frivole ring, Lotus earclips, etc., etc. The wish list never ends!


----------



## G&Smommy

katmb said:


> The Perlee clover bangle is a dream piece for me. Along with the Pave Frivole ring, Lotus earclips, etc., etc. The wish list never ends!



We seem to have the same wish list!  I can only hope for a money tree!


----------



## G&Smommy

Has anyone else noticed all of the VCA on the Real Housewives of OC this season?  I have seen Heather wear the Cosmos ring and the Perlee ring with the pave clovers, and Shannon wear the Cosmos earrings and some Alhambra pieces.  They seem to have beautiful collections!


----------



## lovequality

G&Smommy said:


> Has anyone else noticed all of the VCA on the Real Housewives of OC this season?  I have seen Heather wear the Cosmos ring and the Perlee ring with the pave clovers, and Shannon wear the Cosmos earrings and some Alhambra pieces.  They seem to have beautiful collections!



hihihi... i only watch the OC housewives to see their VCA collection. They wear it well IMO


----------



## G&Smommy

lovequality said:


> hihihi... i only watch the OC housewives to see their VCA collection. They wear it well IMO



Glad I am  not the only one!  They really do integrate their VCA pieces well with other jewelry and their wardrobes.  It shows how versatile the pieces can be and how they are easily dressed up or down.


----------



## sbelle

I was at VCA Chicago this week and asked about the possibility of lapis in the future.  

I was told there is no chance in the near future because of sourcing issues.  My SA told me that the only source for the high quality lapis that VCA seeks is in one area of Afghanistan-- and dealing with Afghanistan is problematic at this time.


----------



## ghoztz

sbelle said:


> I was at VCA Chicago this week and asked about the possibility of lapis in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> I was told there is no chance in the near future because of sourcing issues.  My SA told me that the only source for the high quality lapis that VCA seeks is in one area of Afghanistan-- and dealing with Afghanistan is problematic at this time.




That's sad.  I'm secretly hoping it may surprise us this Christmas... I wonder if it will ever come back at all...  Sigh


----------



## Suzie

katmb said:


> My newest acquisition (just before the price increase): 20 motif all YG. I bought it to go with my 20 motif YG MOP, but so far I have only worn it alone. It is just the perfect finishing touch for so many looks.
> 
> View attachment 2653128
> 
> 
> And a family photo. I think I've got enough Alhambra pieces; time to expand my horizons.
> 
> View attachment 2653130



What a stunning collection.


----------



## Jinsun

Anyone ever get their single motif pendant necklace extended?  My friend had 2" added on and they added it from the jump ring instead on each side of the chain, so now her pendant isn't centered.


----------



## tbbbjb

sbelle said:


> I was at VCA Chicago this week and asked about the possibility of lapis in the future.
> 
> I was told there is no chance in the near future because of sourcing issues.  My SA told me that the only source for the high quality lapis that VCA seeks is in one area of Afghanistan-- and dealing with Afghanistan is problematic at this time.



Thank you for the information!!!  It is REALLY good to know as my money tree is not keeping up with the price increases and should lapis come out soon I would be toast TGG would totally concur!  Did you happen to take an updated family shot with all your new earring acquisitions?  I would love to see one when you get the chance . You are so kind and generous to share your pieces with us, I have been a little bad about not in commenting, but I want you to know that I think about you and your gorgeous collection often and I hope you are wearing them health and happiness!  

BTW, I may have asked this before, but do you pick a couple to wear for the week and put the others aside or do you look at them all everyday.  Mine are mostly in the safety deposit box so I have to plan my outfits weekly.  Wish I would feel comfortable enough to have them all at home or at least on an app with photos.  Maybe that will be my next project.  

On a different note are you familiar with Ippolita?  Do you like it?  Own any of it?  I just purchased the lollipop quartz with diamonds drops (can you believe these are my very first drops/ dangle earrings?!?) and *love* them.  I'll try and post an out,of topic picture.  Hopefully it is ok with the rest of the ladies


----------



## tbbbjb

Jinsun said:


> Anyone ever get their single motif pendant necklace extended?  My friend had 2" added on and they added it from the jump ring instead on each side of the chain, so now her pendant isn't centered.



I would not stand for that if VCA did the work, they will fix it.  Have her call ASAP!  If that doesn't work, pm me for a name and number who heads up customer service and will make sure it is done correctly!  But hurry, because they are usually closed the entire month of August.  HTH.


----------



## Jinsun

tbbbjb said:


> I would not stand for that if VCA did the work, they will fix it.  Have her call ASAP!  I that doesn't work, pm me for a name and number who heads up customer service and will make sure it is done correctly!  But hurry, because they are usually closed the entire month of August.  HTH.



Thank you. I've never had any links added or removed and I was discussing it with her that it should be done evenly....then we agreed maybe they add links evenly to the bracelets and 10/20 motifs and not the pendant. I will let her know and tell her if she isn't happy to send it back. She shouldn't have to settle with the necklace like that.


----------



## Jinsun

tbbbjb said:


> Thank you for the information!!!  It is REALLY good to know as my money tree is not keeping up with the price increases and should lapis come out soon I would be toast TGG would totally concur!  Did you happen to take an updated family shot with all your new earring acquisitions?  Iwould love to see one when you get the chance . Youy are so kind and generous to share your pieces with us, I have been a little bad about not in commenting, but I want you to know that I think about you and your gorgeous collection often and I hope you are wearing it in health and happiness!
> 
> BTW, I may have asked this before, but do you pick a couple to wear for the week and put the others aside or do you look at them all everyday.  Mine are mostly in the safety deposit box so I have to plan my outfits weekly.  Wish I would feel comfortable enough to have them all at home or at least on an app with photos.  Maybe that will be my next project.
> 
> On a different note are you familiar with Ippolita?  Do you like it?  Own any of it?  I just purchased the lollipop quartz with diamonds drops (can you believe these are my very first drops/ dangle earrings?!?) and *love* them.  I'll try and post an out,of topic picture.  Hopefully it is ok with the rest of the ladies



I would love to see a pic of ur new drop earrings. I love ippolita. I purchased the stardust studs in the small and have the lollipop clear quartz (small). 

Ooh and I purchased the wicked dangle earrings and wicked bracelet on clearance at TJ Maxx!! I have a few of the sterling necklace as well.


----------



## tbbbjb

tbbbjb said:


> Thank you for the information!!!  It is REALLY good to know as my money tree is not keeping up with the price increases and should lapis come out soon I would be toast TGG would totally concur!  Did you happen to take an updated family shot with all your new earring acquisitions?  Iwould love to see one when you get the chance . Youy are so kind and generous to share your pieces with us, I have been a little bad about not in commenting, but I want you to know that I think about you and your gorgeous collection often and I hope you are wearing it in health and happiness!
> 
> BTW, I may have asked this before, but do you pick a couple to wear for the week and put the others aside or do you look at them all everyday.  Mine are mostly in the safety deposit box so I have to plan my outfits weekly.  Wish I would feel comfortable enough to have them all at home or at least on an app with photos.  Maybe that will be my next project.
> 
> On a different note are you familiar with Ippolita?  Do you like it?  Own any of it?  I just purchased the lollipop quartz with diamonds drops (can you believe these are my very first drops/ dangle earrings?!?) and *love* them.  I'll try and post an out,of topic picture.  Hopefully it is ok with the rest of the ladies



BTW JMHO but I feel her earrings really go beautifully for a different look with VCA.  Again just my opinion. She has this earring in MOP and Onyx as well as the clear quartz.  I really like the clear quartz because it is so versatile.  She has them as studs (but at 11mm they looked like saucers on me earlobes.  I have a small head)  as well as with and without diamonds which really brings the price down! For those who prefer an even bigger size they have that too.  I am debating on getting that in a pendant  since most of you know I am a set girl.  But, I am trying to talk myself out of it as I really do not think I would get much wear out of it with all my stunning VCA necklaces and pendants for it to compete with.  Anyway, after much ado, here is the picture:


----------



## kewave

katmb said:


> My newest acquisition (just before the price increase): 20 motif all YG. I bought it to go with my 20 motif YG MOP, but so far I have only worn it alone. It is just the perfect finishing touch for so many looks.
> 
> View attachment 2653128
> 
> 
> And a family photo. I think I've got enough Alhambra pieces; time to expand my horizons.
> 
> View attachment 2653130


 
Wow, wow, wow! Love them all!


----------



## kewave

PG studs arrived from France, they do match well with my MOP YG necklace. Love it!


----------



## kat99

I shared this earlier on my instagram but thought I would put it here, one of my favorite ways to layer VCA (but I am a wimp and it does get heavy) 10 YG with 20 Onyx:


----------



## smalls

kat99 said:


> I shared this earlier on my instagram but thought I would put it here, one of my favorite ways to layer VCA (but I am a wimp and it does get heavy) 10 YG with 20 Onyx:



I love this look!  They layer very nicely!


----------



## sjunky13

Hi Alhambra lovers! A nice video for you all.
http://vimeo.com/63086024

I wonder if they are still hand made like this? What do you think?


----------



## Nbeach

kat99 said:


> I shared this earlier on my instagram but thought I would put it here, one of my favorite ways to layer VCA (but I am a wimp and it does get heavy) 10 YG with 20 Onyx:


Love! Looks gorgeous on you!  Do you ever wear the yg by itself?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

There is a Frivole pendant on Ann's in case anyone is interested. It is listed for $3600.00 and says retail is $4600.00.


----------



## mikimoto007

NikkisABagGirl said:


> There is a Frivole pendant on Ann's in case anyone is interested. It is listed for $3600.00 and says retail is $4600.00.



Ah! It's gone! Just to torture me further - YG or WG?


----------



## I'll take two

kat99 said:


> I shared this earlier on my instagram but thought I would put it here, one of my favorite ways to layer VCA (but I am a wimp and it does get heavy) 10 YG with 20 Onyx:



This looks lovely Kat


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

mikimoto007 said:


> Ah! It's gone! Just to torture me further - YG or WG?



It was YG, sorry it's gone.


----------



## mikimoto007

NikkisABagGirl said:


> It was YG, sorry it's gone.



Not to worry! Just gives me faith that they are out there! Thanks!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

mikimoto007 said:


> Not to worry! Just gives me faith that they are out there! Thanks!



I am so sorry. It is on Yoogis. I was on both their sites today browsing and typed the wrong one. They also have a five motif MOP YG for $3200.00 also.


----------



## Lexgal

Handbag Goddess said:


> Just purchased and received the white gold extender for my Vintage Alhambra 10 motifs MOP!  Absolutely love it and would highly recommend if you need your necklace longer than 42mm
> 
> White gold extender...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251071123648
> 
> Yellow gold extender...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251079742841
> 
> (I'm not the seller nor have any affiliation with him)


How many inches did you do?


----------



## Lexgal

Does anyone here have the large perlee  variation ring?


----------



## mikimoto007

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I am so sorry. It is on Yoogis. I was on both their sites today browsing and typed the wrong one. They also have a five motif MOP YG for $3200.00 also.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Longchamp

Lexgal said:


> Does anyone here have the large perlee  variation ring?


 
I do.  Love it.


----------



## Lexgal

Longchamp said:


> I do.  Love it.


Which gold do you have?


----------



## Longchamp

lexgal said:


> which gold do you have?



pg


----------



## sbelle

kat99 said:


> i shared this earlier on my instagram but thought i would put it here, one of my favorite ways to layer vca (but i am a wimp and it does get heavy) 10 yg with 20 onyx:




lovely!!!!


----------



## sbelle

tbbbjb said:


> Thank you for the information!!!  It is REALLY good to know as my money tree is not keeping up with the price increases and should lapis come out soon I would be toast TGG would totally concur!  *Did you happen to take an updated family shot with all your new earring acquisitions*?



I haven't taken an updated family shot in quite awhile.  That might be scary for me!!



tbbbjb said:


> *I would love to see one when you get the chance *. You are so kind and generous to share your pieces with us, I have been a little bad about not in commenting, but I want you to know that I think about you and your gorgeous collection often and I hope you are wearing them health and happiness!



You are too sweet!  I will try and take a family shot sometime in the near future, but most of my jewelry is in a safe deposit box and not here with me at home.



tbbbjb said:


> BTW, I may have asked this before, but *do you pick a couple to wear for the week and put the others aside or do you look at them all everyday*.  Mine are mostly in the safety deposit box so I have to plan my outfits weekly.  Wish I would feel comfortable enough to have them all at home or at least on an app with photos.  Maybe that will be my next project.



Like you I keep most of my collection in a safety deposit box.  I will take a few pieces out and wear them for a few weeks and then they go back and others come out to play.



tbbbjb said:


> *On a different note are you familiar with Ippolita?*  Do you like it?  Own any of it?  I just purchased the lollipop quartz with diamonds drops (can you believe these are my very first drops/ dangle earrings?!?) and *love* them.  I'll try and post an out,of topic picture.  Hopefully it is ok with the rest of the ladies



I own some Ippolita too!  I have lollipop earrings and some hoops too.


----------



## kat99

Thanks ladies!


----------



## CATEYES

sbelle said:


> I was at VCA Chicago this week and asked about the possibility of lapis in the future.
> 
> I was told there is no chance in the near future because of sourcing issues.  My SA told me that the only source for the high quality lapis that VCA seeks is in one area of Afghanistan-- and dealing with Afghanistan is problematic at this time.


:rain::cry: makes sense though. Thank you for the intel


----------



## CATEYES

kat99 said:


> I shared this earlier on my instagram but thought I would put it here, one of my favorite ways to layer VCA (but I am a wimp and it does get heavy) 10 YG with 20 Onyx:


Beautiful together!


----------



## CATEYES

katmb said:


> My newest acquisition (just before the price increase): 20 motif all YG. I bought it to go with my 20 motif YG MOP, but so far I have only worn it alone. It is just the perfect finishing touch for so many looks.
> 
> View attachment 2653128
> 
> 
> And a family photo. I think I've got enough Alhambra pieces; time to expand my horizons.
> 
> View attachment 2653130


Love your collection!! I agree, the solid YG goes with almost everything. Love love mine!! Congrats


----------



## CATEYES

G&Smommy said:


> Glad I am  not the only one!  They really do integrate their VCA pieces well with other jewelry and their wardrobes.  It shows how versatile the pieces can be and how they are easily dressed up or down.


Yes I have definaty scoped out Heather's onyx necklace, perlee pg ring and Shannon's VCA earrings. We must have good taste as they can have anything in the world they could ever want


----------



## hopingoneday

kat99 said:


> I shared this earlier on my instagram but thought I would put it here, one of my favorite ways to layer VCA (but I am a wimp and it does get heavy) 10 YG with 20 Onyx:




Very pretty together and what a cute dress, too!


----------



## hopingoneday

wendy_bruin said:


> Hopingoneday, your socrate ring in YG is gorgeous! I tried on both yg and wg as well, and had the hardest time deciding. I ended up going with wg.
> 
> Just a thought but have you considered getting the wg socrate ring in small model to stack? I took a picture when my SA modeled it for me. I love this look on her.
> 
> View attachment 2643689




Ok Wendy_bruin...  Hope you feel a little guilty for being an enabler...  A single socrate ring popped up on 1stdibs this week and happened to be my size!!!...  What are the chances, and how could one pass on it when it was such a bargain???  So despite having told myself I was gonna cool it with jewelry till Fall, I had to pounce.  Will post a pic when it arrives.  (More seriously, thanks for the inspiration!!!)


----------



## chaneljewel

hopingoneday said:


> Hi everyone!  Impulse buy but I'm not regretting it...!



Just love this!


----------



## hopingoneday

chaneljewel said:


> Just love this!


Thank you so much Chaneljewel!      I am really enjoying it!


----------



## NYTexan

sjunky13 said:


> Hi Alhambra lovers! A nice video for you all.
> http://vimeo.com/63086024
> 
> I wonder if they are still hand made like this? What do you think?


I am sure...this is why VCA is luxury and the price reflects the craftsmanship. If I recall they show some of this as well on the VCA site. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Chanelconvert

Hi ladies, I'm about to order my first VCA piece, the sweet alhambra bracelet. I wanted my first to be a carnelian but torn between the heart or clover. I would also buy the MOP butterfly later. I know junkenpo posted hers but I feel like clover is classic VCA. What do you guys think? Modelling pics would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lovequality

^clover is my choice


----------



## Chanelconvert

lovequality said:


> ^clover is my choice



Thank you for the quick response. I am now leaning towards clover. How do you think it would pair up with the MOP butterfly?


----------



## Handbag Goddess

Lexgal said:


> How many inches did you do?


I did 2" but wished I did 3"


----------



## hopingoneday

Chanelconvert said:


> Thank you for the quick response. I am now leaning towards clover. How do you think it would pair up with the MOP butterfly?




+1 for clover.  I think it looks adorable with the butterfly.  They all mix and match beautifully.


----------



## tbbbjb

Chanelconvert said:


> Hi ladies, I'm about to order my first VCA piece, the sweet alhambra bracelet. I wanted my first to be a carnelian but torn between the heart or clover. I would also buy the MOP butterfly later. I know junkenpo posted hers but I feel like clover is classic VCA. What do you guys think? Modelling pics would be greatly appreciated.



I have the vintage lucky butterfly MOP pendant for myself and the sweet for my daughter and it is my signature piece.  *Love* the butterfly!  Anyway, this is totally my opinion but I would suggest the clover in MOP, the butterfly in turquoise and the heart in carnelian.  I like things in 3s and I feel this is an awesome combination.  IMHO nothing is more classic VCA than the clover in MOP.  Whatever you decide you cannot go wrong with VCA


----------



## Lexgal

Handbag Goddess said:


> I did 2" but wished I did 3"


Thank you,!  I ended up ordering the 3 inch. It is supposed to come today.


----------



## hopingoneday

tbbbjb said:


> I have the vintage lucky butterfly MOP pendant for myself and the sweet for my daughter and it is my signature piece.  *Love* the butterfly!  Anyway, this is totally my opinion but I would suggest the clover in MOP, the butterfly in turquoise and the heart in carnelian.  I like things in 3s and I feel this is an awesome combination.  IMHO nothing is more classic VCA than the clover in MOP.  Whatever you decide you cannot go wrong with VCA




These are great picks... Agree with all. Scratch my earlier comment!


----------



## G&Smommy

CATEYES said:


> Yes I have definaty scoped out Heather's onyx necklace, perlee pg ring and Shannon's VCA earrings. We must have good taste as they can have anything in the world they could ever want



It's funny, where I live everyone assumes my VCA is just costume jewelry.  I think people don't really know it and may assume the same of the jewelry worn by the Housewives.  I just love VCA and think it is so timeless and elegant.  They are definitely heirloom pieces that I hope my daughters will one day love as much as I do.  And I agree, Heather and Shannon are the most well put together of the OC Housewives and could have any jewelry they want.


----------



## Chanelconvert

hopingoneday said:


> These are great picks... Agree with all. Scratch my earlier comment!


Thank you ladies. I like the butterfly in turquoise, but on its own. I really like the clover in MOP but I also like the butterfly. I can't afford all three at the moment because Ive got so many things on. My wish list.


----------



## Chanelconvert

hopingoneday said:


> +1 for clover.  I think it looks adorable with the butterfly.  They all mix and match beautifully.


Thank you.


----------



## Chanelconvert

hopingoneday said:


> +1 for clover.  I think it looks adorable with the butterfly.  They all mix and match beautifully.





tbbbjb said:


> I have the vintage lucky butterfly MOP pendant for myself and the sweet for my daughter and it is my signature piece.  *Love* the butterfly!  Anyway, this is totally my opinion but I would suggest the clover in MOP, the butterfly in turquoise and the heart in carnelian.  I like things in 3s and I feel this is an awesome combination.  IMHO nothing is more classic VCA than the clover in MOP.  Whatever you decide you cannot go wrong with VCA



Thank you ladies. I like the butterfly in turquoise, but on its own. I really like the clover in MOP but I also like the butterfly. I can't afford all three at the moment because Ive got so many things on. My wish list.


----------



## wendy_bruin

hopingoneday said:


> Ok Wendy_bruin...  Hope you feel a little guilty for being an enabler...  A single socrate ring popped up on 1stdibs this week and happened to be my size!!!...  What are the chances, and how could one pass on it when it was such a bargain???  So despite having told myself I was gonna cool it with jewelry till Fall, I had to pounce.  Will post a pic when it arrives.  (More seriously, thanks for the inspiration!!!)




Congrats on scoring another piece of VCA! I'm so excited for you. Can't wait to see your picture!

On my end, I'm still waiting for my wg socrate between the finger ring in my size to be made since April. My SA doesn't even have an ETA for me.


----------



## hopingoneday

wendy_bruin said:


> Congrats on scoring another piece of VCA! I'm so excited for you. Can't wait to see your picture!
> 
> On my end, I'm still waiting for my wg socrate between the finger ring in my size to be made since April. My SA doesn't even have an ETA for me.



Ugh - since April?  I hope you'll receive & enjoy it very soon!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

G&Smommy said:


> It's funny, where I live everyone assumes my VCA is just costume jewelry.  I think people don't really know it and may assume the same of the jewelry worn by the Housewives.  I just love VCA and think it is so timeless and elegant.  They are definitely heirloom pieces that I hope my daughters will one day love as much as I do.  And I agree, Heather and Shannon are the most well put together of the OC Housewives and could have any jewelry they want.



I think you are right. Before I started my own collection, I assumed that the vintage Alhambra collection was enamel.


----------



## tbbbjb

Hi Ladies and Gents!

Great news for those looking for Authentic PREOWNED Vintage Alhambra Turquoise....OakGem has earclips in YG and a 20 motif vintage Alhambra in what appears to be wg Turquoise necklace:

First the earclips.  They are Vintage Alhambra YG Turquoise and cost $4500 instead of $5300 and no tax unless you live in Pennsylvania.
http://oakgem.com/Products/Van_Cleef_Arpels_Alhambra_Turquoise_Gold_Earrings_12763.aspx

And a 20 motif vintage Alhambra WG? Turquoise necklace originally $21,000 now $18,750 and no tax unless you live in Pennsylvania
http://oakgem.com/Products/Van_Cleef_Arpels_Alhambra_20_Motif_Turquoise_Gold_Necklace_12767.aspx


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Looks like the necklace is yg....such a gorgeous combination. Perfect color combination for Summer!


----------



## Handbag Goddess

Lexgal said:


> Thank you,!  I ended up ordering the 3 inch. It is supposed to come today.


AWESOME!  The 3" allows the bottom clover to hang alone when the extender is centered on the back of the neck
I hope you enjoy it as much as I have!!!
Still wish I got 3" instead of the 2"


----------



## kimber418

Handbag Goddess said:


> AWESOME!  The 3" allows the bottom clover to hang alone when the extender is centered on the back of the neck
> I hope you enjoy it as much as I have!!!
> Still wish I got 3" instead of the 2"


I also bought the 3" extender and I love it.  It not only looks awesome when you want that little extra length with a 20 motif but I also love it when I double my 2/10's or 20 motifs.  I highly recommend  the seller on Ebay.  The chain type is almost identical to VCA link.


----------



## wendy_bruin

hopingoneday said:


> Ugh - since April?  I hope you'll receive & enjoy it very soon!!



It would probably be at least another month if not more; I was told it would take 4-6 months for my piece to be made. 

Now please hurry and post some modeling pix for us all to drool over.


----------



## Suzie

kimber418 said:


> I also bought the 3" extender and I love it.  It not only looks awesome when you want that little extra length with a 20 motif but I also love it when I double my 2/10's or 20 motifs.  I highly recommend  the seller on Ebay.  The chain type is almost identical to VCA link.


Can you share the seller?


----------



## hopingoneday

wendy_bruin said:


> It would probably be at least another month if not more; I was told it would take 4-6 months for my piece to be made.
> 
> Now please hurry and post some modeling pix for us all to drool over.



OK Wendy!  I got it yesterday and  here it is - the single WG Socrate flower you inspired me to purchase - together with the YG BTF Socrate ring.  I can't believe how lucky I got - it is exactly the right size for me, and almost 50% off list price (purchased through 1stDibs)! Please excuse my dirty hand, I had just been doing some gardening and I guess I didn't do a very good job of cleaning up afterwards - LOL.




Seriously - thank you for suggesting it - the ring is absolutely adorable on its own, too!


----------



## Notorious Pink

hopingoneday said:


> OK Wendy!  I got it yesterday and  here it is - the single WG Socrate flower you inspired me to purchase - together with the YG BTF Socrate ring.  I can't believe how lucky I got - it is exactly the right size for me, and almost 50% off list price (purchased through 1stDibs)! Please excuse my dirty hand, I had just been doing some gardening and I guess I didn't do a very good job of cleaning up afterwards - LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2666169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously - thank you for suggesting it - the ring is absolutely adorable on its own, too!




Gorgeous!!!!! &#128525;


----------



## hopingoneday

BBC said:


> Gorgeous!!!!! &#128525;



Thank you so very much! I am so lucky!


----------



## wendy_bruin

hopingoneday said:


> OK Wendy!  I got it yesterday and  here it is - the single WG Socrate flower you inspired me to purchase - together with the YG BTF Socrate ring.  I can't believe how lucky I got - it is exactly the right size for me, and almost 50% off list price (purchased through 1stDibs)! Please excuse my dirty hand, I had just been doing some gardening and I guess I didn't do a very good job of cleaning up afterwards - LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2666169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously - thank you for suggesting it - the ring is absolutely adorable on its own, too!




Thank you for the picture, hopingoneday. *wiping off drool* The stack looks amazing on you!  For now I can live vicariously through you until I receive my ring 

Do you prefer wearing the single motif ring on top or bottom?


----------



## hopingoneday

wendy_bruin said:


> Thank you for the picture, hopingoneday. *wiping off drool* The stack looks amazing on you!  For now I can live vicariously through you until I receive my ring
> 
> Do you prefer wearing the single motif ring on top or bottom?



I tried it both ways and for me it was a little more comfortable on the top.  But only marginally so.


----------



## Suzie

hopingoneday said:


> OK Wendy!  I got it yesterday and  here it is - the single WG Socrate flower you inspired me to purchase - together with the YG BTF Socrate ring.  I can't believe how lucky I got - it is exactly the right size for me, and almost 50% off list price (purchased through 1stDibs)! Please excuse my dirty hand, I had just been doing some gardening and I guess I didn't do a very good job of cleaning up afterwards - LOL.
> 
> View attachment 2666169
> 
> 
> Seriously - thank you for suggesting it - the ring is absolutely adorable on its own, too!



Wow, absolutely stunning!


----------



## hopingoneday

Suzie said:


> Wow, absolutely stunning!




Thank you so much, Suzie!


----------



## Jinsun

kimber418 said:


> I also bought the 3" extender and I love it.  It not only looks awesome when you want that little extra length with a 20 motif but I also love it when I double my 2/10's or 20 motifs.  I highly recommend  the seller on Ebay.  The chain type is almost identical to VCA link.



I finally purchased mine!  3" with a jump ring at 2"


----------



## CoffeePrincess

Hopingoneday, your ring is GORGEOUS!! Do you mind sharing the name of the seller on 1stdibs? I love 1stdibs but find it a bit overwhelming with all of the inventory and if you had a good experience with this seller, that would be great to know. Thanks!


----------



## hopingoneday

CoffeePrincess said:


> Hopingoneday, your ring is GORGEOUS!! Do you mind sharing the name of the seller on 1stdibs? I love 1stdibs but find it a bit overwhelming with all of the inventory and if you had a good experience with this seller, that would be great to know. Thanks!




Sure!  It was J.S. Fearnley.  They were lovely to deal with and told me they would be happy to be on the lookout for any pieces I am interested in.  I brought the ring into my local VCA boutique.  While they can't authenticate anything officially - you have to send your piece to New York or Paris for that, and pay a hefty fee - the store manager said it looked absolutely authentic to her. I am very very pleased with it! It couldn't be more sparkly.


----------



## sjunky13

hopingoneday said:


> OK Wendy!  I got it yesterday and  here it is - the single WG Socrate flower you inspired me to purchase - together with the YG BTF Socrate ring.  I can't believe how lucky I got - it is exactly the right size for me, and almost 50% off list price (purchased through 1stDibs)! Please excuse my dirty hand, I had just been doing some gardening and I guess I didn't do a very good job of cleaning up afterwards - LOL.
> 
> View attachment 2666169
> 
> 
> Seriously - thank you for suggesting it - the ring is absolutely adorable on its own, too!



You are blinding me! Wow, that looks fabulous!  



Ok, this thread is dead! Who is getting something new?


----------



## Chanelconvert

hopingoneday said:


> OK Wendy!  I got it yesterday and  here it is - the single WG Socrate flower you inspired me to purchase - together with the YG BTF Socrate ring.  I can't believe how lucky I got - it is exactly the right size for me, and almost 50% off list price (purchased through 1stDibs)! Please excuse my dirty hand, I had just been doing some gardening and I guess I didn't do a very good job of cleaning up afterwards - LOL.
> 
> View attachment 2666169
> 
> 
> Seriously - thank you for suggesting it - the ring is absolutely adorable on its own, too!



It's beyond words, hopingoneday. It looks great on you.


----------



## Suzie

Heading out to lunch for hubby's birthday wearing 20 turquoise.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Looks like MOP...?
Very pretty with your pink.


----------



## CoffeePrincess

hopingoneday said:


> Sure!  It was J.S. Fearnley.  They were lovely to deal with and told me they would be happy to be on the lookout for any pieces I am interested in.  I brought the ring into my local VCA boutique.  While they can't authenticate anything officially - you have to send your piece to New York or Paris for that, and pay a hefty fee - the store manager said it looked absolutely authentic to her. I am very very pleased with it! It couldn't be more sparkly.



Thank you so much, Hopingoneday!


----------



## Suzie

texasgirliegirl said:


> Looks like MOP...?
> Very pretty with your pink.



It does, doesn't it but it is turquoise.


----------



## dessert1st

So I have been told that turquoise is hard to get.  Has anyone also been told that or experienced that?  Just wondering.  

In full disclosure, I did buy a 10 motif this year but am told that I am lucky to get it.  

Would love to know what others have experienced or been told.  TIA for any replies or thoughts.


----------



## omniavincitamor

Suzie said:


> Heading out to lunch for hubby's birthday wearing 20 turquoise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2668411


----------



## Suzie

omniavincitamor said:


> It's gorgeous!!!!



Thank you so much.


----------



## Suzie

dessert1st said:


> So I have been told that turquoise is hard to get.  Has anyone also been told that or experienced that?  Just wondering.
> 
> In full disclosure, I did buy a 10 motif this year but am told that I am lucky to get it.
> 
> Would love to know what others have experienced or been told.  TIA for any replies or thoughts.



Not sure as some ladies said that their SA's told them it was hard to get but turquoise is on their website for sale.


----------



## Bethc

dessert1st said:


> So I have been told that turquoise is hard to get.  Has anyone also been told that or experienced that?  Just wondering.
> 
> In full disclosure, I did buy a 10 motif this year but am told that I am lucky to get it.
> 
> Would love to know what others have experienced or been told.  TIA for any replies or thoughts.




Yes, that's what I've been told as well at the NY boutique, that it's too difficult to find VCA quality turquoise.  But I've also heard that they do have it in Paris.  So who knows?


----------



## dessert1st

Suzie said:


> Not sure as some ladies said that their SA's told them it was hard to get but turquoise is on their website for sale.




Thanks Suzie for your reply.  It is all very interesting to hear what others heard.  As for being on the website for sale, think they post it but I don't think you can buy it. But I have not tried to actually buy online. It looks like you can't add it to the purchase cart but a "wish list" I think.  Very confusing and deceiving.


----------



## dessert1st

Bethc said:


> Yes, that's what I've been told as well at the NY boutique, that it's too difficult to find VCA quality turquoise.  But I've also heard that they do have it in Paris.  So who knows?




Interesting, didn't know it was available in Paris.  Thanks for your reply.  I wasn't sure if it was hard to get like the way an Hermes Birkin is hard to get. Ha ha. Hmmmm


----------



## hopingoneday

Suzie said:


> Heading out to lunch for hubby's birthday wearing 20 turquoise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2668411


----------



## hopingoneday

dessert1st said:


> Thanks Suzie for your reply.  It is all very interesting to hear what others heard.  As for being on the website for sale, think they post it but I don't think you can buy it. But I have not tried to actually buy online. It looks like you can't add it to the purchase cart but a "wish list" I think.  Very confusing and deceiving.



I just bought a 20-motif recently in turquoise.  My SA told me it's the first they've gotten in about 18 months.


----------



## dessert1st

hopingoneday said:


> I just bought a 20-motif recently in turquoise.  My SA told me it's the first they've gotten in about 18 months.



Congratulations!  That is so awesome!  Do you mind if I ask if it was WG or YG?


----------



## pedsdds

dessert1st said:


> So I have been told that turquoise is hard to get.  Has anyone also been told that or experienced that?  Just wondering.
> 
> In full disclosure, I did buy a 10 motif this year but am told that I am lucky to get it.
> 
> Would love to know what others have experienced or been told.  TIA for any replies or thoughts.



a couple of months ago, I was very lucky and found a pair of turquoise alhambra earclips available on the VCA website and quickly jumped on it! my SA was very surprised I got them online as she says she hasn't seen any in the store in a long time. so happy for you that you were able to get a 10 motif! turquoise is definitely one of my favorite stones VCA does &#128153;


----------



## Suzie

dessert1st said:


> Thanks Suzie for your reply.  It is all very interesting to hear what others heard.  As for being on the website for sale, think they post it but I don't think you can buy it. But I have not tried to actually buy online. It looks like you can't add it to the purchase cart but a "wish list" I think.  Very confusing and deceiving.



I didn't realise that, I am not in the US so I can't purchase online anyway.


----------



## wendy_bruin

hopingoneday said:


> I tried it both ways and for me it was a little more comfortable on the top.  But only marginally so.




Good to know. Thank you!


----------



## hopingoneday

dessert1st said:


> Congratulations!  That is so awesome!  Do you mind if I ask if it was WG or YG?


Not at all.  It is turquoise with YG.  I will post a pic later if I get a moment.


----------



## skim

First time posting on this thread.  My wife and I went to a wedding and she was wearing some of her VCA jewelry.  I thought she looked great so I took a couple pictures!


----------



## skim

Other hand


----------



## skim

Necklace


----------



## Junkenpo

skim said:


> Necklace





skim said:


> Other hand





skim said:


> First time posting on this thread.  My wife and I went to a wedding and she was wearing some of her VCA jewelry.  I thought she looked great so I took a couple pictures!



Amazing!

So elegant and sparkly!  Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Suzie

skim said:


> Necklace



Your wife has gorgeous pieces, so lovely to see more of the pieces we never seem to see worn and she wears them well.


----------



## 336

Does anyone own the ear studs who can post a photo between the two sizes to show? TIA


----------



## Nbeach

skim said:


> First time posting on this thread.  My wife and I went to a wedding and she was wearing some of her VCA jewelry.  I thought she looked great so I took a couple pictures!


Holy smokes gorgeous


----------



## hopingoneday

skim said:


> First time posting on this thread.  My wife and I went to a wedding and she was wearing some of her VCA jewelry.  I thought she looked great so I took a couple pictures!




Wow!!!  All the pieces are beautiful but the bracelet is especially stunning!!!


----------



## DA Club

skim said:


> First time posting on this thread.  My wife and I went to a wedding and she was wearing some of her VCA jewelry.  I thought she looked great so I took a couple pictures!



Just gorgeous! You should share her modeling pics more often!


----------



## dessert1st

skim said:


> First time posting on this thread.  My wife and I went to a wedding and she was wearing some of her VCA jewelry.  I thought she looked great so I took a couple pictures!




Incredible!  Thanks for sharing.  This is another level of beautiful so many of us dream about.  Enjoy it!  What a lucky lady!


----------



## Jinsun

336 said:


> Does anyone own the ear studs who can post a photo between the two sizes to show? TIA






My onyx ear stud next to my small frivoles. 

The other clovers are vintage size   

Hth


----------



## Junkenpo

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 2671793
> 
> 
> My onyx ear stud next to my small frivoles.
> 
> The other clovers are vintage size
> 
> Hth



Swoon!


I love everything in this box!! My next dream purchase is a pair of onyx ear clips.


----------



## Suzie

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 2671793
> 
> 
> My onyx ear stud next to my small frivoles.
> 
> The other clovers are vintage size
> 
> Hth



What a beautiful jewellery box full of goodies.


----------



## hopingoneday

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 2671793
> 
> 
> My onyx ear stud next to my small frivoles.
> 
> The other clovers are vintage size
> 
> Hth




Everything looks so pretty!


----------



## ahertz

Ladies, I'm traveling without a computer and having a hard time doing a search, so sorry if this is covered elsewhere ...  

Is there any benefit on pricing to buying in Istanbul vs the US? I'm here for a few hours and trying to decide if it's worth visiting the boutique.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 2671793
> 
> 
> My onyx ear stud next to my small frivoles.
> 
> The other clovers are vintage size
> 
> Hth




Wow! Everything is beautiful.


----------



## Jinsun

Thanks everyone. My collection has grown. I've only dreamed of the 10 motif but I finally got one. 

I did purchase an extender on eBay so I'll post pics for those who are interested.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Get them!
My husband gave them to me for my birthday last Summer and ( next to the frivole earrings) I wear them the most often.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Junkenpo said:


> Swoon!
> 
> 
> I love everything in this box!! My next dream purchase is a pair of onyx ear clips.



Junkenpo, my last comment was for you


----------



## mp4

skim said:


> First time posting on this thread.  My wife and I went to a wedding and she was wearing some of her VCA jewelry.  I thought she looked great so I took a couple pictures!



This is such an amazing piece!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## 336

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 2671793
> 
> 
> My onyx ear stud next to my small frivoles.
> 
> The other clovers are vintage size
> 
> Hth



FABULOUS! Are you able to post a photo of you wearing them so I can gauge size? TIA so much- we don't have VCA in Australia so I'm trying to get as much info as I can before I get my friend in HK to buy them for me


----------



## katierose

After falling in love with the vintage Alhambra MOP bracelet months ago, and visiting it in the store a few times,  I finally brought it home. 







Needless to say this is my first VCA piece. I must say that the whole experience was impressive, shopping in an upscale store like that.


----------



## pwecious_323

Just got these couple of weeks ago. Small sweet alhambra earrings. Matched perfectly with my bracelet (too bad didn't get a chance to take it with them)

Sorry for the ginormous pic


----------



## hopingoneday

katierose said:


> After falling in love with the vintage Alhambra MOP bracelet months ago, and visiting it in the store a few times,  I finally brought it home.
> 
> View attachment 2673260
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673263
> 
> 
> Needless to say this is my first VCA piece. I must say that the whole experience was impressive, shopping in an upscale store like that.




Beautiful, Katierose, and I'm so glad you had such a great experience there! I feel like VCA makes a real point of providing excellent customer service (and friendly service) in their boutiques! Wear your new bracelet in good health.  You made a great choice.


----------



## Junkenpo

pwecious_323 said:


> Just got these couple of weeks ago. Small sweet alhambra earrings. Matched perfectly with my bracelet (too bad didn't get a chance to take it with them)
> 
> Sorry for the ginormous pic



They look perfect! I love large pictures... better to see the details of the jewelry!



katierose said:


> After falling in love with the vintage Alhambra MOP bracelet months ago, and visiting it in the store a few times,  I finally brought it home.
> 
> Needless to say this is my first VCA piece. I must say that the whole experience was impressive, shopping in an upscale store like that.



The MOP is so classic and goes with so many things, it really is one of their best pieces! 



texasgirliegirl said:


> Junkenpo, my last comment was for you



I'm saving up! lol I have decided that my jewelry box won't be complete without a pair.


----------



## Lexgal

I am the proud owner of the large perlee variation ring in white good.   Ultimately I am working towards a stack. So far I have the medium and the variation.  I am so bad as I am already contemplating the next addition to the stack - either the large in pink gold or the large variation in yellow gold. VCA. Is addictive. When I was purchasing the ring I was also adding a necklace and ear clips to my wish list.


----------



## Lexgal

G&Smommy said:


> It's funny, where I live everyone assumes my VCA is just costume jewelry.  I think people don't really know it and may assume the same of the jewelry worn by the Housewives.  I just love VCA and think it is so timeless and elegant.  They are definitely heirloom pieces that I hope my daughters will one day love as much as I do.  And I agree, Heather and Shannon are the most well put together of the OC Housewives and could have any jewelry they want.



Last month I was at my hair salon and the receptionist complemented me on my MOP Alhambra adding it matched her earrings. Today I was getting my hair cut again and noticed several in the shop wearing white enamel dangle earrings resembling the Alhambra clover. I knew the difference but just smiled and never said a word.


----------



## Junkenpo

Lexgal said:


> Last month I was at my hair salon and the receptionist complimented me on my MOP Alhambra adding it matched her earrings. Today I was getting my hair cut again and noticed several in the shop wearing white enamel dangle earrings resembling the Alhambra clover. I knew the difference but just smiled and never said a word.



hahaha!  That reminds me, I was in Walmart the other day and went past the jewelry craft section and saw something that caught my eye. I had to take a picture. 






Also, I've seen an "inspired" style online called La Preciosa that does a clover line that looks a lot like VCA. It is sterling and gold over silver with MOP.


----------



## Chanelconvert

katierose said:


> After falling in love with the vintage Alhambra MOP bracelet months ago, and visiting it in the store a few times,  I finally brought it home.
> 
> View attachment 2673260
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673263
> 
> 
> Needless to say this is my first VCA piece. I must say that the whole experience was impressive, shopping in an upscale store like that.



Oh, it's beautiful.



pwecious_323 said:


> Just got these couple of weeks ago. Small sweet alhambra earrings. Matched perfectly with my bracelet (too bad didn't get a chance to take it with them)
> 
> Sorry for the ginormous pic
> 
> img.makeupalley.com/7/5/5/3/2614533.JPG



Congrats! Thanks for posting a pic. This is in my wish list.


----------



## Dani3ear

Junkenpo said:


> hahaha!  That reminds me, I was in Walmart the other day and went past the jewelry craft section and saw something that caught my eye. I had to take a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I've seen an "inspired" style online called La Preciosa that does a clover line that looks a lot like VCA. It is sterling and gold over silver with MOP.



^Convert your 10-motif to a 20-motif for just $5.99!


----------



## dessert1st

katierose said:


> After falling in love with the vintage Alhambra MOP bracelet months ago, and visiting it in the store a few times,  I finally brought it home.
> 
> View attachment 2673260
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673263
> 
> 
> Needless to say this is my first VCA piece. I must say that the whole experience was impressive, shopping in an upscale store like that.




Congratulations!  The first is always so exciting!  Great choice!  Beautiful!  

The VCA I go to always has such awesome service.  Am glad to hear others have had good experiences too and perhaps it is company culture.  Many companies could take lessons from VCA!


----------



## dessert1st

pwecious_323 said:


> Just got these couple of weeks ago. Small sweet alhambra earrings. Matched perfectly with my bracelet (too bad didn't get a chance to take it with them)
> 
> Sorry for the ginormous pic
> 
> img.makeupalley.com/7/5/5/3/2614533.JPG




Looks fabulous on you! Wonderful choice! Enjoy it!


----------



## hermes_fan

Dani3ear said:


> ^Convert your 10-motif to a 20-motif for just $5.99!


Now I had a good laugh at that one!!!


----------



## hermes_fan

Ladies I have a question. I've decided to finally branch out of my Alhambra mode and go for the frivole yellow gold earrings!! I was in sfo  Nieman Marcus last week and they only had the small in white so I couldn't try on the larger for comparison.  I thought they were very feminine and think I'm going to take the plunge. However I was wondering if I will regret not getting the larger size. Has anyone bought the small and regretted it thinking they should have sprung for the large? Thanks!


----------



## CATEYES

Junkenpo said:


> hahaha!  That reminds me, I was in Walmart the other day and went past the jewelry craft section and saw something that caught my eye. I had to take a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I've seen an "inspired" style online called La Preciosa that does a clover line that looks a lot like VCA. It is sterling and gold over silver with MOP.


Oh wow it is sooo similar. Wonder if they are infringing on VCA vintage Alhambra motif design legally?! Anyone?


----------



## Chanelconvert

Hi everyone. Just want to show off my first VCA. Hubby bought it for a milestone present. It's so hard to acquire VCA here in Australia and we can't travel right now. But, if there's a will  there is always a way.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 I was deciding between the carnelian heart or clover and I choose this one. It's because I notice that the majority wears a heart pendant (gold and silver but not VCA). I am so glad that I choose carnelian as it changes colour in every light. Now, for the next purchase, should I buy the MOP butterfly sweet bracelet or should I get the matching earrings?


----------



## I'll take two

skim said:


> Other hand


Love this ring


Chanelconvert said:


> Hi everyone. Just want to show off my first VCA. Hubby bought it for a milestone present. It's so hard to acquire VCA here in Australia and we can't travel right now. But, if there's a will  there is always a way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2674320
> View attachment 2674321
> View attachment 2674322
> View attachment 2674323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was deciding between the carnelian heart or clover and I choose this one. It's because I notice that the majority wears a heart pendant (gold and silver but not VCA). I am so glad that I choose carnelian as it changes colour in every light. Now, for the next purchase, should I buy the MOP butterfly sweet bracelet or should I get the matching earrings?



Very pretty congrats


----------



## Chanelconvert

I'll take two said:


> Love this ring
> 
> 
> Very pretty congrats



Thank you.


----------



## Bethc

katierose said:


> After falling in love with the vintage Alhambra MOP bracelet months ago, and visiting it in the store a few times,  I finally brought it home.
> 
> View attachment 2673260
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673263
> 
> 
> Needless to say this is my first VCA piece. I must say that the whole experience was impressive, shopping in an upscale store like that.




Congratulations!!
That was my first purchase of VCA too!


----------



## Bethc

Chanelconvert said:


> Hi everyone. Just want to show off my first VCA. Hubby bought it for a milestone present. It's so hard to acquire VCA here in Australia and we can't travel right now. But, if there's a will  there is always a way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2674320
> View attachment 2674321
> View attachment 2674322
> View attachment 2674323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was deciding between the carnelian heart or clover and I choose this one. It's because I notice that the majority wears a heart pendant (gold and silver but not VCA). I am so glad that I choose carnelian as it changes colour in every light. Now, for the next purchase, should I buy the MOP butterfly sweet bracelet or should I get the matching earrings?




Very pretty! Congratulations!!


----------



## Chanelconvert

Bethc said:


> Very pretty! Congratulations!!



Thank you Beth .


----------



## Suzie

Chanelconvert said:


> Hi everyone. Just want to show off my first VCA. Hubby bought it for a milestone present. It's so hard to acquire VCA here in Australia and we can't travel right now. But, if there's a will  there is always a way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2674320
> View attachment 2674321
> View attachment 2674322
> View attachment 2674323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was deciding between the carnelian heart or clover and I choose this one. It's because I notice that the majority wears a heart pendant (gold and silver but not VCA). I am so glad that I choose carnelian as it changes colour in every light. Now, for the next purchase, should I buy the MOP butterfly sweet bracelet or should I get the matching earrings?



What a great first piece.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Finally joined the club. My first piece 5-motif Mop with WG. Two links have been taken off at each section to make it fit. I can see 3 motifs on the side which is also a plus!


----------



## Florasun

Dani3ear said:


> ^Convert your 10-motif to a 20-motif for just $5.99!


----------



## Florasun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Finally joined the club. My first piece 5-motif Mop with WG. Two links have been taken off at each section to make it fit. I can see 3 motifs on the side which is also a plus!



Congratulations, it's beautiful! I also like that you can see three motifs at once.


----------



## Joelle55

Beautiful!


----------



## katierose

hopingoneday said:


> Beautiful, Katierose, and I'm so glad you had such a great experience there! I feel like VCA makes a real point of providing excellent customer service (and friendly service) in their boutiques! Wear your new bracelet in good health.  You made a great choice.





Junkenpo said:


> The MOP is so classic and goes with so many things, it really is one of their best pieces!





Chanelconvert said:


> Oh, it's beautiful.



*Thanks for the nice comments, it truly is love with this bracelet.*


----------



## katierose

dessert1st said:


> Congratulations!  The first is always so exciting!  Great choice!  Beautiful!
> 
> The VCA I go to always has such awesome service.  Am glad to hear others have had good experiences too and perhaps it is company culture.  Many companies could take lessons from VCA!





Bethc said:


> Congratulations!!
> That was my first purchase of VCA too!



*Thank you both! 
Yes the sales lady couldn't have been nicer, and even though I was buying one of the least expensive items in the store, I was treated as a valued customer. *


----------



## katierose

This is beautiful in the carnelian, looks great on you too!



Chanelconvert said:


> Hi everyone. Just want to show off my first VCA. Hubby bought it for a milestone present. It's so hard to acquire VCA here in Australia and we can't travel right now. But, if there's a will  there is always a way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2674320
> View attachment 2674321
> View attachment 2674322
> View attachment 2674323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was deciding between the carnelian heart or clover and I choose this one. It's because I notice that the majority wears a heart pendant (gold and silver but not VCA). I am so glad that I choose carnelian as it changes colour in every light. Now, for the next purchase, should I buy the MOP butterfly sweet bracelet or should I get the matching earrings?


----------



## katierose

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Finally joined the club. My first piece 5-motif Mop with WG. Two links have been taken off at each section to make it fit. I can see 3 motifs on the side which is also a plus!



This is beautiful in the white gold too. 
Congratulations!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Florasun said:


> Congratulations, it's beautiful! I also like that you can see three motifs at once.



Thank you *Florasun*!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Dani3ear said:


> ^Convert your 10-motif to a 20-motif for just $5.99!


----------



## chicinthecity777

katierose said:


> This is beautiful in the white gold too.
> Congratulations!



Thank you *katierose*!


----------



## chicinthecity777

katierose said:


> After falling in love with the vintage Alhambra MOP bracelet months ago, and visiting it in the store a few times,  I finally brought it home.
> 
> View attachment 2673260
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673263
> 
> 
> Needless to say this is my first VCA piece. I must say that the whole experience was impressive, shopping in an upscale store like that.



Congrats on your first too! We are cousins!


----------



## bougainvillier

Hi ladies, I am new to VCA and about to make my first purchase. I had my eyes on the Perlee Signature YG bracelet:
http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/VCARO3YA00/perlee-signature-bracelet

But then DH liked the Alhambra collection more, something like this:
http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/VCARO1IE00/vintage-alhambra-bracelet-5-motifs

I wear bangles more than chain bracelets - a few Cartier and David Yurman pieces mostly. I don't know if I'd stack the Perlee signature with my other bangles or not, but it certainly sounds interesting to me. 

Given these two choices, which would you choose for your first?

Thanks!!


----------



## Handbag Goddess

Definitely the all yg clover bracelet!!!  To me clovers are the epitome of VCA


----------



## Chanelconvert

katierose said:


> This is beautiful in the carnelian, looks great on you too!




Thanks katierose.


----------



## katierose

Bougainvillier,
Just depends on whether you want another bangle or want a chain bracelet. They are both beautiful, can't go wrong either way. If I had to pick one I'd pick the Perlee.


----------



## Jinsun

Ladies...congrats on ur first purchases!  How exciting. 


I wanted to post pics of the size diff btwn the sweet and the vintage for 336. 








It's about 1/4 the size. If u look at the last pic it covers from the center to one petal. HTH. 

Also onyx shows finger prints. I'm planning to get the mop sweets.  Mop won't show finger prints, easier to wear.


----------



## Jinsun

And ear shots. I do not have vintage ear clips so I have no idea how they hang on the lobe. I just held up a pendant to my ear





At first when I received my sweet studs I was a bit disappointed with the size but when I tried them on they were so cute!  Nice and dainty.


----------



## jssl1688

hermes_fan said:


> Ladies I have a question. I've decided to finally branch out of my Alhambra mode and go for the frivole yellow gold earrings!! I was in sfo  Nieman Marcus last week and they only had the small in white so I couldn't try on the larger for comparison.  I thought they were very feminine and think I'm going to take the plunge. However I was wondering if I will regret not getting the larger size. Has anyone bought the small and regretted it thinking they should have sprung for the large? Thanks!



this is so funny cause it was exactly me!! I first purchased the small and thought it was good enough but i'm personally a fan a large earrings even though my ears have a hard time taking them (very sensitive), in the back of my head i just kept thinking what if the big one is the one i really wanted but the store didn't have a big at the time. so i went back and had them order the large and when i saw it, it was instant LOVE!! it had so much more presence than the small when you compare them side by side. to me the large was just gorgeous! i would get the small if it was in the pave. so i have never looked back and glad i made the right decision exchanging them after all. but most importantly, i think it has to fit your face too, the large size may overwhelm some vice versa. Here is a pic of me in the large last week


----------



## jssl1688

Chanelconvert said:


> Hi everyone. Just want to show off my first VCA. Hubby bought it for a milestone present. It's so hard to acquire VCA here in Australia and we can't travel right now. But, if there's a will  there is always a way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2674320
> View attachment 2674321
> View attachment 2674322
> View attachment 2674323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was deciding between the carnelian heart or clover and I choose this one. It's because I notice that the majority wears a heart pendant (gold and silver but not VCA). I am so glad that I choose carnelian as it changes colour in every light. Now, for the next purchase, should I buy the MOP butterfly sweet bracelet or should I get the matching earrings?



lovely carnelian sweet! i love the sweet in carnelian and turquoise, it stands out with the lively colors. i think u should get the earrings next, would compliment great!



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Finally joined the club. My first piece 5-motif Mop with WG. Two links have been taken off at each section to make it fit. I can see 3 motifs on the side which is also a plus!



beautiful mop bracelet. looks great on you!



katierose said:


> After falling in love with the vintage Alhambra MOP bracelet months ago, and visiting it in the store a few times,  I finally brought it home.
> 
> View attachment 2673260
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673263
> 
> !
> 
> Needless to say this is my first VCA piece. I must say that the whole experience was impressive, shopping in an upscale store like that.



they do have the best service don't they? i love how they treat each and every customer with the same respect. regardless of the type of purchase. congrats!! looking beautiful



pwecious_323 said:


> Just got these couple of weeks ago. Small sweet alhambra earrings. Matched perfectly with my bracelet (too bad didn't get a chance to take it with them)
> 
> 
> Sorry for the ginormous pic
> 
> img.makeupalley.com/7/5/5/3/2614533.JPG



congrats, looks great! enjoy them



Jinsun said:


> And ear shots. I do not have vintage ear clips so I have no idea how they hang on the lobe. I just held up a pendant to my ear
> View attachment 2675262
> View attachment 2675263
> 
> 
> 
> At first when I received my sweet studs I was a bit disappointed with the size but when I tried them on they were so cute!  Nice and dainty.



looks lovely on you. congrats on them! even though the size is small, that doesn't take away from the beauty of the classic clover design!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

jssl1688 said:


> this is so funny cause it was exactly me!! I first purchased the small and thought it was good enough but i'm personally a fan a large earrings even though my ears have a hard time taking them (very sensitive), in the back of my head i just kept thinking what if the big one is the one i really wanted but the store didn't have a big at the time. so i went back and had them order the large and when i saw it, it was instant LOVE!! it had so much more presence than the small when you compare them side by side. to me the large was just gorgeous! i would get the small if it was in the pave. so i have never looked back and glad i made the right decision exchanging them after all. but most importantly, i think it has to fit your face too, the large size may overwhelm some vice versa. Here is a pic of me in the large last week



I have both the large yg frivole earrings and the small pave earrings. Both sizes are fabulous. 
The large size is very, very special. I wear mine all the time.


----------



## Dani3ear

So I'm joining the club with my first VCA piece, the modern Alhambra pendant in onyx. I've had my eye on this beauty for years, and at the current prices, I decided not to wait any longer. When I called today to inquire about stock, the SA informed me that they had just received it yesterday, and this was the only one in the store. I think it was meant to be. Also, the computers were acting up and taking awhile to process the transaction, so she gave me some extra chocolates while I waited &#128522;


----------



## Junkenpo

jssl1688 said:


> . to me the large was just gorgeous! i would get the small if it was in the pave. so i have never looked back and glad i made the right decision exchanging them after all. but most importantly, i think it has to fit your face too, the large size may overwhelm some vice versa. Here is a pic of me in the large last week



I love this picture! I think many people don't realize how easy it is for VCA to go from casual to evening wear and the large frivole in particular, but I love them and I love them on you!  It's so hard to do nice modeling shots of earrings, but this is a great balance of showing the size of the earring on the ear and how proportional it is to the face. They look fantastic on you! 



Dani3ear said:


> So I'm joining the club with my first VCA piece, the modern Alhambra pendant in onyx.



I love how sleek the modern alhambra looks... "modern" really suits the style name, such sophistication! It looks fabulous on you with the black and white stripes!  I bet it looks absolutely elegant with so many other outfits.


----------



## Dani3ear

Junkenpo said:


> I love how sleek the modern alhambra looks... "modern" really suits the style name, such sophistication! It looks fabulous on you with the black and white stripes!  I bet it looks absolutely elegant with so many other outfits.




Thank you! Yes, it seems pretty versatile-- it goes with both casual and dressier outfits.


----------



## Dani3ear

Jinsun said:


> And ear shots. I do not have vintage ear clips so I have no idea how they hang on the lobe. I just held up a pendant to my ear
> View attachment 2675262
> View attachment 2675263
> 
> 
> 
> At first when I received my sweet studs I was a bit disappointed with the size but when I tried them on they were so cute!  Nice and dainty.




I love those sweet studs on you- they seem the perfect size.


----------



## Dani3ear

Chanelconvert said:


> Hi everyone. Just want to show off my first VCA. Hubby bought it for a milestone present. It's so hard to acquire VCA here in Australia and we can't travel right now. But, if there's a will  there is always a way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2674320
> View attachment 2674321
> View attachment 2674322
> View attachment 2674323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was deciding between the carnelian heart or clover and I choose this one. It's because I notice that the majority wears a heart pendant (gold and silver but not VCA). I am so glad that I choose carnelian as it changes colour in every light. Now, for the next purchase, should I buy the MOP butterfly sweet bracelet or should I get the matching earrings?




Such a lovely piece, and it looks great layered with your other bracelets.


----------



## Dani3ear

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Finally joined the club. My first piece 5-motif Mop with WG. Two links have been taken off at each section to make it fit. I can see 3 motifs on the side which is also a plus!




A perfect fit for your wrist! Very lovely.


----------



## Chanelconvert

Jinsun said:


> And ear shots. I do not have vintage ear clips so I have no idea how they hang on the lobe. I just held up a pendant to my ear
> View attachment 2675262
> View attachment 2675263
> 
> 
> 
> At first when I received my sweet studs I was a bit disappointed with the size but when I tried them on they were so cute!  Nice and dainty.



Thanks for posting this pic. I was a bit like that when I received my bracelet. I was thinking it's too small ,but the you can't ignore its presence when you're wearing it.


----------



## Chanelconvert

jssl1688 said:


> this is so funny cause it was exactly me!! I first purchased the small and thought it was good enough but i'm personally a fan a large earrings even though my ears have a hard time taking them (very sensitive), in the back of my head i just kept thinking what if the big one is the one i really wanted but the store didn't have a big at the time. so i went back and had them order the large and when i saw it, it was instant LOVE!! it had so much more presence than the small when you compare them side by side. to me the large was just gorgeous! i would get the small if it was in the pave. so i have never looked back and glad i made the right decision exchanging them after all. but most importantly, i think it has to fit your face too, the large size may overwhelm some vice versa. Here is a pic of me in the large last week



Your earrings are soooo beautiful. Drooling over here. They are on my wish list. And thanks for your comment and suggestion. I'm really considering getting the earrings.


----------



## Chanelconvert

Dani3ear said:


> Such a lovely piece, and it looks great layered with your other bracelets.



Thank you Dani3ear. That modern alhambra necklace suits you we'll. I envy you guys who could wear a necklace or a stack of it. It never seems to suit me, or I feel weigh down when I wear necklace/s.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Dani3ear said:


> So I'm joining the club with my first VCA piece, the modern Alhambra pendant in onyx. I've had my eye on this beauty for years, and at the current prices, I decided not to wait any longer. When I called today to inquire about stock, the SA informed me that they had just received it yesterday, and this was the only one in the store. I think it was meant to be. Also, the computers were acting up and taking awhile to process the transaction, so she gave me some extra chocolates while I waited &#128522;
> View attachment 2675459



Your onyx pendant looks great. 
Love your top.


----------



## katierose

Question about the necklace that Mariah is wearing here. It's just beautiful. But I realize this is an older photo. Is this no longer being made? I don't see it online. thanks


----------



## dialv

Dani3ear said:


> So I'm joining the club with my first VCA piece, the modern Alhambra pendant in onyx. I've had my eye on this beauty for years, and at the current prices, I decided not to wait any longer. When I called today to inquire about stock, the SA informed me that they had just received it yesterday, and this was the only one in the store. I think it was meant to be. Also, the computers were acting up and taking awhile to process the transaction, so she gave me some extra chocolates while I waited &#128522;
> View attachment 2675459


Looks beautiful on you. Congrats.


----------



## sbelle

katierose said:


> Question about the necklace that Mariah is wearing here. It's just beautiful. But I realize this is an older photo. Is this no longer being made? I don't see it online. thanks



She is wearing the byzantine alhambra short necklace which is a retired style.  The necklace came without the charms (which were sold separately).


Here are some pictures of our dear tpf member *calisnoopy* wearing her necklaces.  She purchased two of the shorter length and wore them together.  (I have this necklace too but can't seem to find any of my pictures!)


This the single necklace length that Maria is wearing in your picture





Here is *calisnoopy* wearing her two necklaces attached together


----------



## pigleto972001

Lovely necklace. My neimans got a white gold version in the estate jewelry section.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> She is wearing the byzantine alhambra short necklace which is a retired style.  The necklace came without the charms (which were sold separately).
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures of our dear tpf member *calisnoopy* wearing her necklaces.  She purchased two of the shorter length and wore them together.  (I have this necklace too but can't seem to find any of my pictures!)
> 
> 
> This the single necklace length that Maria is wearing in your picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is *calisnoopy* wearing her two necklaces attached together



I've always loved this necklace. 
Can you imagine how beautiful it would look to attach a rose de Noel to it?


----------



## katierose

OK thanks! So the charms were sold separately, it's all so beautiful... 





sbelle said:


> She is wearing the byzantine alhambra short necklace which is a retired style.  The necklace came without the charms (which were sold separately).
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures of our dear tpf member *calisnoopy* wearing her necklaces.  She purchased two of the shorter length and wore them together.  (I have this necklace too but can't seem to find any of my pictures!)
> 
> 
> This the single necklace length that Maria is wearing in your picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is *calisnoopy* wearing her two necklaces attached together


----------



## chicinthecity777

jssl1688 said:


> lovely carnelian sweet! i love the sweet in carnelian and turquoise, it stands out with the lively colors. i think u should get the earrings next, would compliment great!
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful mop bracelet. looks great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> they do have the best service don't they? i love how they treat each and every customer with the same respect. regardless of the type of purchase. congrats!! looking beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> congrats, looks great! enjoy them
> 
> 
> 
> looks lovely on you. congrats on them! even though the size is small, that doesn't take away from the beauty of the classic clover design!



Thank you dear! You look great yourself!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Dani3ear said:


> So I'm joining the club with my first VCA piece, the modern Alhambra pendant in onyx. I've had my eye on this beauty for years, and at the current prices, I decided not to wait any longer. When I called today to inquire about stock, the SA informed me that they had just received it yesterday, and this was the only one in the store. I think it was meant to be. Also, the computers were acting up and taking awhile to process the transaction, so she gave me some extra chocolates while I waited &#128522;
> View attachment 2675459



This looks fantastic on your! A great choice!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Dani3ear said:


> A perfect fit for your wrist! Very lovely.



Thank you dear!


----------



## veroliz

jssl1688 said:


> this is so funny cause it was exactly me!! I first purchased the small and thought it was good enough but i'm personally a fan a large earrings even though my ears have a hard time taking them (very sensitive), in the back of my head i just kept thinking what if the big one is the one i really wanted but the store didn't have a big at the time. so i went back and had them order the large and when i saw it, it was instant LOVE!! it had so much more presence than the small when you compare them side by side. to me the large was just gorgeous! i would get the small if it was in the pave. so i have never looked back and glad i made the right decision exchanging them after all. but most importantly, i think it has to fit your face too, the large size may overwhelm some vice versa. Here is a pic of me in the large last week



The large frivole look stunning on you!! They are also in my wishlist...thank you for posting the picture &#128521;


----------



## shpahlc

Hi there,

I was wondering if anyone owns a sweet alhambra mini pendant. I am considering purchasing one and would love to see a modeling pic (and get some opinions). I already have a 1.5 carat diamond stud necklace set in white gold, so I'm not sure how this would look layered (compared to say a vintage alhambra pendant).  Thanks in advance!


----------



## ChaneLisette

shpahlc said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone owns a sweet alhambra mini pendant. I am considering purchasing one and would love to see a modeling pic (and get some opinions). I already have a 1.5 carat diamond stud necklace set in white gold, so I'm not sure how this would look layered (compared to say a vintage alhambra pendant).  Thanks in advance!



Here is a picture of the pink gold sweet alhambra pendant. I think it would look very nice layered.


----------



## shpahlc

ChaneLisette said:


> Here is a picture of the pink gold sweet alhambra pendant. I think it would look very nice layered.



Thank you! That is gorgeous!


----------



## sbelle

I picked up some super vintage alhambra white mop yg earclips and am really loving the look


----------



## CATEYES

sbelle said:


> I picked up some super vintage alhambra white mop yg earclips and am really loving the look
> 
> View attachment 2677114


You're killing me with your VCA collection SBelle! These are a lovely addition


----------



## CATEYES

ChaneLisette said:


> Here is a picture of the pink gold sweet alhambra pendant. I think it would look very nice layered.


I agree, this is a perfect "neutral" if you will, to layer. Will look good with so many other necklaces. I need one now.


----------



## Jinsun

sbelle said:


> I picked up some super vintage alhambra white mop yg earclips and am really loving the look
> 
> View attachment 2677114



That's a nice size!


----------



## Jinsun

I got my 3" extender today with a jump ring at 2". Here's some pic of the extender and me wearing my necklace without, at 2", 3", and with the 5 motif bracelet. I took these shots quickly as my phone was about to die. 

Extender





Without



2"



3"



Bracelet


----------



## Handbag Goddess

.


----------



## dessert1st

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Finally joined the club. My first piece 5-motif Mop with WG. Two links have been taken off at each section to make it fit. I can see 3 motifs on the side which is also a plus!



Welcome and congrats!  What a wonderful first piece.  You will love it and it looks great!enjoy!


----------



## Julide

Hello!I have seen the Rose de Noel on VCA threads here, I wonder how many people have this style? Do you have the brooch, clip or earrings? I would like to know more about this style! TIA!!


----------



## hopingoneday

Jinsun said:


> I got my 3" extender today with a jump ring at 2". Here's some pic of the extender and me wearing my necklace without, at 2", 3", and with the 5 motif bracelet. I took these shots quickly as my phone was about to die.
> 
> Extender
> View attachment 2677197
> 
> View attachment 2677198
> 
> 
> Without
> View attachment 2677201
> 
> 
> 2"
> View attachment 2677202
> 
> 
> 3"
> View attachment 2677204
> 
> 
> Bracelet
> View attachment 2677206



Gorgeous at ALL lengths!!!


----------



## PhoenixH

Congrats on your first vca piece! Enjoy it and I'm sure it won't be your last! 





Dani3ear said:


> So I'm joining the club with my first VCA piece, the modern Alhambra pendant in onyx. I've had my eye on this beauty for years, and at the current prices, I decided not to wait any longer. When I called today to inquire about stock, the SA informed me that they had just received it yesterday, and this was the only one in the store. I think it was meant to be. Also, the computers were acting up and taking awhile to process the transaction, so she gave me some extra chocolates while I waited &#128522;
> View attachment 2675459


----------



## PhoenixH

Sbelle, you have the BEST vca earring collection ever! Would love to see an updated family picture soon! 


sbelle said:


> I picked up some super vintage alhambra white mop yg earclips and am really loving the look
> 
> View attachment 2677114


----------



## PhoenixH

Very versatile to get all different lengths Jinsun! Makes me yearn for a YG mop as my next piece! 





Jinsun said:


> I got my 3" extender today with a jump ring at 2". Here's some pic of the extender and me wearing my necklace without, at 2", 3", and with the 5 motif bracelet. I took these shots quickly as my phone was about to die.
> 
> Extender
> View attachment 2677197
> 
> View attachment 2677198
> 
> 
> Without
> View attachment 2677201
> 
> 
> 2"
> View attachment 2677202
> 
> 
> 3"
> View attachment 2677204
> 
> 
> Bracelet
> View attachment 2677206


----------



## cupcake34

> I picked up some super vintage alhambra white mop yg earclips and am really loving the look



Wow, they look great, congrats! Is that the regular vintage size or the one that is even larger?


----------



## sbelle

PhoenixH said:


> Sbelle, you have the BEST vca earring collection ever! Would love to see an updated family picture soon!





Jinsun said:


> That's a nice size!





CATEYES said:


> You're killing me with your VCA collection SBelle! These are a lovely addition





cupcake34 said:


> Wow, they look great, congrats! Is that the regular vintage size or the one that is even larger?




Thanks all!  


This is the super size -- the size bigger from the regular vintage alhambra size.  I've got the supers in onyx yg, malachite yg (vintage from the 80's -- not made now) and this pair white mop yg.


----------



## Dani3ear

Chanelconvert said:


> Thank you Dani3ear. That modern alhambra necklace suits you we'll. I envy you guys who could wear a necklace or a stack of it. It never seems to suit me, or I feel weigh down when I wear necklace/s.



Thanks Chanelconvert! I think that's the beauty of each of us discovering what suits us best as individuals. As much as I love the look of stacked bracelets on others, I've tried it myself and get bothered by the jangling. 



texasgirliegirl said:


> Your onyx pendant looks great.
> Love your top.



Thanks texasgirliegirl!



dialv said:


> Looks beautiful on you. Congrats.



Thank you dialv!



xiangxiang0731 said:


> This looks fantastic on your! A great choice!


Thanks xiangxiang!



PhoenixH said:


> Congrats on your first vca piece! Enjoy it and I'm sure it won't be your last!


Thanks PhoenixH -- yes, I'm sure this is only the beginning!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> 
> This is the super size -- the size bigger from the regular vintage alhambra size.  I've got the supers in onyx yg, malachite yg (vintage from the 80's -- not made now) and this pair white mop yg.



Yours is the most amazing collection!!!!


----------



## Bethc

sbelle said:


> I picked up some super vintage alhambra white mop yg earclips and am really loving the look
> 
> View attachment 2677114




These look great on you!! One of my friends has them and I always admire them on her.


----------



## CATEYES

Jinsun said:


> I got my 3" extender today with a jump ring at 2". Here's some pic of the extender and me wearing my necklace without, at 2", 3", and with the 5 motif bracelet. I took these shots quickly as my phone was about to die.
> 
> Extender
> View attachment 2677197
> 
> View attachment 2677198
> 
> 
> Without
> View attachment 2677201
> 
> 
> 2"
> View attachment 2677202
> 
> 
> 3"
> View attachment 2677204
> 
> 
> Bracelet
> View attachment 2677206


Oh my, this is a good piece to have! Thank you for sharing these photos!


----------



## CATEYES

jssl1688 said:


> this is so funny cause it was exactly me!! I first purchased the small and thought it was good enough but i'm personally a fan a large earrings even though my ears have a hard time taking them (very sensitive), in the back of my head i just kept thinking what if the big one is the one i really wanted but the store didn't have a big at the time. so i went back and had them order the large and when i saw it, it was instant LOVE!! it had so much more presence than the small when you compare them side by side. to me the large was just gorgeous! i would get the small if it was in the pave. so i have never looked back and glad i made the right decision exchanging them after all. but most importantly, i think it has to fit your face too, the large size may overwhelm some vice versa. Here is a pic of me in the large last week


These are stunning on you. You're photo's are starting to change my mind towards adding these to my must have list......


----------



## CATEYES

Dani3ear said:


> So I'm joining the club with my first VCA piece, the modern Alhambra pendant in onyx. I've had my eye on this beauty for years, and at the current prices, I decided not to wait any longer. When I called today to inquire about stock, the SA informed me that they had just received it yesterday, and this was the only one in the store. I think it was meant to be. Also, the computers were acting up and taking awhile to process the transaction, so she gave me some extra chocolates while I waited &#128522;
> View attachment 2675459


This is a cutie!!!! I am loving the sleek look of modern Alhambra!


----------



## Florasun

Beladora has a lotus ring. I am not sure if it is a between the fingers ring or not. It looks as if it could be adjusted to wear either way. 

http://www.beladora.com/store/505323_van_cleef_arpels_lotus_ring_in_18k


----------



## jssl1688

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you dear! You look great yourself!



thanks xiangxiang



veroliz said:


> The large frivole look stunning on you!! They are also in my wishlist...thank you for posting the picture &#128521;



thanks veroliz and yes, they are one of the must have pieces from vca!



ChaneLisette said:


> Here is a picture of the pink gold sweet alhambra pendant. I think it would look very nice layered.
> 
> nice sweet, looks lovely on you





sbelle said:


> I picked up some super vintage alhambra white mop yg earclips and am really loving the look
> 
> sbelle, those super vintage earrings look amazing on you!
> View attachment 2677114





Jinsun said:


> I got my 3" extender today with a jump ring at 2". Here's some pic of the extender and me wearing my necklace without, at 2", 3", and with the 5 motif bracelet. I took these shots quickly as my phone was about to die.
> 
> Extender
> View attachment 2677197
> 
> View attachment 2677198
> 
> 
> Without
> View attachment 2677201
> 
> 
> 2"
> View attachment 2677202
> 
> 
> 3"
> View attachment 2677204
> 
> 
> Bracelet
> View attachment 2677206




jinsun, thanks for posting the necklace shown at various lengths. they look pretty however length one chooses to wear



CATEYES said:


> These are stunning on you. You're photo's are starting to change my mind towards adding these to my must have list......



thanks cat eyes, you must try them on, they truly are just special and one of a kind!


----------



## jssl1688

Dani3ear said:


> So I'm joining the club with my first VCA piece, the modern Alhambra pendant in onyx. I've had my eye on this beauty for years, and at the current prices, I decided not to wait any longer. When I called today to inquire about stock, the SA informed me that they had just received it yesterday, and this was the only one in the store. I think it was meant to be. Also, the computers were acting up and taking awhile to process the transaction, so she gave me some extra chocolates while I waited &#128522;
> View attachment 2675459



they look great on you dani3ear! wear them in great health!



Junkenpo said:


> I love this picture! I think many people don't realize how easy it is for VCA to go from casual to evening wear and the large frivole in particular, but I love them and I love them on you!  It's so hard to do nice modeling shots of earrings, but this is a great balance of showing the size of the earring on the ear and how proportional it is to the face. They look fantastic on you!
> 
> thanks junkenpo. they really are a easy pair of earrings to style and transition from day to night. that's what i love, is that i don't need to worry about finding the right place and time to wear them. it just goes whenever. the size has its presence yet doesn't overwhelm me either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanelconvert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your earrings are soooo beautiful. Drooling over here. They are on my wish list. And thanks for your comment and suggestion. I'm really considering getting the earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks chanelcovert. you really should get them, you won't be disappointed. they are gorge!!
> 
> 
> 
> ChaneLisette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the pink gold sweet alhambra pendant. I think it would look very nice layered.
> 
> they look great on you chanelisette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> texasgirliegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have both the large yg frivole earrings and the small pave earrings. Both sizes are fabulous.
> The large size is very, very special. I wear mine all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## LuciaLucia

Dani3ear said:


> So I'm joining the club with my first VCA piece, the modern Alhambra pendant in onyx. I've had my eye on this beauty for years, and at the current prices, I decided not to wait any longer. When I called today to inquire about stock, the SA informed me that they had just received it yesterday, and this was the only one in the store. I think it was meant to be. Also, the computers were acting up and taking awhile to process the transaction, so she gave me some extra chocolates while I waited &#128522;
> View attachment 2675459


Looks gorgeous! It's sophisticated yet laid-back. Gotta put it on my wishlist.


----------



## Dani3ear

CATEYES said:


> This is a cutie!!!! I am loving the sleek look of modern Alhambra!



Thank you cateyes!



jssl1688 said:


> they look great on you dani3ear! wear them in great health!



Thanks for your kind thoughts, jssl!



LuciaLucia said:


> Looks gorgeous! It's sophisticated yet laid-back. Gotta put it on my wishlist.



Thanks! Glad to enable-- I mean inspire!


----------



## kimber418

sbelle said:


> I picked up some super vintage alhambra white mop yg earclips and am really loving the look
> 
> View attachment 2677114



 sbelle,

LOVE your new Super Vintage Alhambra whit MOP earclips!  They look great on you!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

There is a sweet YG mop Alhambra on Ann's for $1350.00.


----------



## Hed Kandi

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Finally joined the club. My first piece 5-motif Mop with WG. Two links have been taken off at each section to make it fit. I can see 3 motifs on the side which is also a plus!



So pretty Xiang! WG looks great on you!


----------



## Hed Kandi

not bad.. do you mind sharing where you got bought it from? 

Thanks! 



Jinsun said:


> I got my 3" extender today with a jump ring at 2". Here's some pic of the extender and me wearing my necklace without, at 2", 3", and with the 5 motif bracelet. I took these shots quickly as my phone was about to die.
> 
> Extender
> View attachment 2677197
> 
> View attachment 2677198
> 
> 
> Without
> View attachment 2677201
> 
> 
> 2"
> View attachment 2677202
> 
> 
> 3"
> View attachment 2677204
> 
> 
> Bracelet
> View attachment 2677206


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hed Kandi said:


> So pretty Xiang! WG looks great on you!



Thank you darling! You are the best!


----------



## Suzie

Jinsun said:


> I got my 3" extender today with a jump ring at 2". Here's some pic of the extender and me wearing my necklace without, at 2", 3", and with the 5 motif bracelet. I took these shots quickly as my phone was about to die.
> 
> Extender
> View attachment 2677197
> 
> View attachment 2677198
> 
> 
> Without
> View attachment 2677201
> 
> 
> 2"
> View attachment 2677202
> 
> 
> 3"
> View attachment 2677204
> 
> 
> Bracelet
> View attachment 2677206


Thank you for the great pics, it is so versatile with the extender.


----------



## Suzie

sbelle said:


> I picked up some super vintage alhambra white mop yg earclips and am really loving the look
> 
> View attachment 2677114



Love these is the super size.


----------



## Dani3ear

Just wanted to post a pic of the Alhambra pendant with a crewneck. I love that you can wear it at two different lengths depending on your neckline.


----------



## Suzie

Dani3ear said:


> View attachment 2681021
> 
> Just wanted to post a pic of the Alhambra pendant with a crewneck. I love that you can wear it at two different lengths depending on your neckline.



It is a very pretty necklace.


----------



## sbelle

Anyone interested in a 20 motif vintage alhambra yellow gold necklace?  Betteridge has pre-owned one at a nice price.

http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-vintage-alhambra-long-necklace/p/3423/


----------



## Junkenpo

Ahhhh!  They also have a pair of modern alhambra onyx ear clips for a good price.  I wish I had the cash for them right now.


----------



## LVoeletters

Does anyone have a picture of a pink love bangle layered with a VCA mop sweet? Thanks!

I've search and found multiple stacks but not the single bangle with the bracelet.


----------



## CATEYES

sbelle said:


> Anyone interested in a 20 motif vintage alhambra yellow gold necklace?  Betteridge has pre-owned one at a nice price.
> 
> http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-vintage-alhambra-long-necklace/p/3423/


Description said it's old type of motif but just got mine like a year ago and looks same... You think they are mistaken or it just isn't showing up well? It really is a good price! And love the modern Alhambra ear clips too!


----------



## LVoeletters

LVoeletters said:


> Does anyone have a picture of a pink love bangle layered with a VCA mop sweet? Thanks!
> 
> I've search and found multiple stacks but not the single bangle with the bracelet.


Should clarify I meant the butterfly


----------



## sbelle

CATEYES said:


> Description said it's old type of motif but just got mine like a year ago and looks same... You think they are mistaken or it just isn't showing up well? It really is a good price! And love the modern Alhambra ear clips too!




Since Betteridge was an authorized dealer until recently, I feel confident that they would be able to tell the new from the old.  The people there are really great so I wouldn't hesitate to call and ask them about the necklace.

Back when the "new" first came out I was thinking about buying a pair of "new "ear clips.  I mentioned to the VCA NYC SA that I really couldn't tell the difference between the "new" and the "old ".  I told her I could see being able to wear the "new" earclips with an "old "necklace.   She got the most horrified look on her face and said that she would never, ever do that.


----------



## eliwon

sbelle said:


> Since Betteridge was an authorized dealer until recently, I feel confident that they would be able to tell the new from the old.  The people there are really great so I wouldn't hesitate to call and ask them about the necklace.
> 
> Back when the "new" first came out I was thinking about buying a pair of "new "ear clips.  I mentioned to the VCA NYC SA that I really couldn't tell the difference between the "new" and the "old ".  I told her I could see being able to wear the "new" earclips with an "old "necklace.   She got the most horrified look on her face and said that she would never, ever do that.



Would loved to have been a fly on the wall there, you will probably never forget that episode! From me, a mere novice (only a phw MOP five-motive bracelet so far) a stupid question: I know about the "old" and "new" all gold pattern as such, but has anyone posted a comparison picture for reference, or could someone perhaps chime in and explain the difference in a few, simple terms - if so, thanks ever so much in advance


----------



## texasgirliegirl

eliwon said:


> Would loved to have been a fly on the wall there, you will probably never forget that episode! From me, a mere novice (only a phw MOP five-motive bracelet so far) a stupid question: I know about the "old" and "new" all gold pattern as such, but has anyone posted a comparison picture for reference, or could someone perhaps chime in and explain the difference in a few, simple terms - if so, thanks ever so much in advance



Mine is the new style. Interestingly while I don't see much of a difference, people had strong opinions when the new version was introduced. To me, the center ball appears larger on the old style.  The new style appears slightly less textured.


----------



## smalls

LVoeletters said:


> Should clarify I meant the butterfly



I have a yellow gold cuff not a rose gold bangle but the look should be similar.  Hope this helps.


----------



## eliwon

texasgirliegirl said:


> Mine is the new style. Interestingly while I don't see much of a difference, people had strong opinions when the new version was introduced. To me, the center ball appears larger on the old style.  The new style appears slightly less textured.



Thank you so much for the "verdict", wonder why VCA made that change - however I am sure both versions are equally loved and lovely!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

smalls said:


> I have a yellow gold cuff not a rose gold bangle but the look should be similar.  Hope this helps.



That is beautiful Smalls.


----------



## CATEYES

sbelle said:


> Since Betteridge was an authorized dealer until recently, I feel confident that they would be able to tell the new from the old.  The people there are really great so I wouldn't hesitate to call and ask them about the necklace.
> 
> Back when the "new" first came out I was thinking about buying a pair of "new "ear clips.  I mentioned to the VCA NYC SA that I really couldn't tell the difference between the "new" and the "old ".  I told her I could see being able to wear the "new" earclips with an "old "necklace.   She got the most horrified look on her face and said that she would never, ever do that.



Lol oh well, to each his own!


----------



## missnikki

Can anyone with a sweet Alhambra rose gold earrings post or for personal reasons pm me a picture of the stud portion of your earrings? I am interested in the writing in the back.

I am pondering purchasing a pair of ebay and want to make sure everything in authentic. I already have a pair in turquoise purchased from the vca boutique and the backing looks different. All the important information is on both, but they have been rearranged. My earrings were purchased in 2014 and the earrings in question are from 2013.

Does vca make changes like that in a year? 

TIA


----------



## LVoeletters

smalls said:


> I have a yellow gold cuff not a rose gold bangle but the look should be similar.  Hope this helps.



Thank you!!!!! Love it. How often do you wear them together?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

eliwon said:


> Thank you so much for the "verdict", wonder why VCA made that change - however I am sure both versions are equally loved and lovely!



I've wondered the same. 
A SA told me that the new style was easier to keep clean...(?)


----------



## smalls

NikkisABagGirl said:


> That is beautiful Smalls.





LVoeletters said:


> Thank you!!!!! Love it. How often do you wear them together?



Thanks so much ladies!  I actually don't wear them together for fear of scratching up the mop so just tried them on together and took a pic.  I bought another delicate bracelet that I plan to wear stacked with the sweet bracelet.


----------



## ju_221

Please can anyone tell me if these items/sellers are genuine?
VCA 5 motif MOP bracelets! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/201126156911?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131238616392?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/231278471968?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## ghoztz

Dani3ear said:


> View attachment 2681021
> 
> Just wanted to post a pic of the Alhambra pendant with a crewneck. I love that you can wear it at two different lengths depending on your neckline.



alhambra collection is simply modern and elegant.    it looks great on you!!


----------



## CDNinNYC

missnikki said:


> Can anyone with a sweet Alhambra rose gold earrings post or for personal reasons pm me a picture of the stud portion of your earrings? I am interested in the writing in the back.
> 
> I am pondering purchasing a pair of ebay and want to make sure everything in authentic. I already have a pair in turquoise purchased from the vca boutique and the backing looks different. All the important information is on both, but they have been rearranged. My earrings were purchased in 2014 and the earrings in question are from 2013.
> 
> Does vca make changes like that in a year?
> 
> TIA




If you still need pics, let me know. I have both the sweet turquoise (purchased 2014) and rose gold studs (purchased 2011). Both purchased at the same boutique. Placement of the info is different on the backings.


----------



## hopingoneday

Hey VCA lovers!  This thread is dead - let's liven it up!  Here's a pic of a 20-motif I just got. So thrilled my SA thought of me - she said it's the first 20-motif turquoise they've had in store in almost 2 years! Meanwhile I thought it would be fun if you guys posted about which pieces are you are wearing right now.  With pics, please, if possible!!


----------



## dessert1st

hopingoneday said:


> Hey VCA lovers!  This thread is dead - let's liven it up!  Here's a pic of a 20-motif I just got. So thrilled my SA thought of me - she said it's the first 20-motif turquoise they've had in store in almost 2 years! Meanwhile I thought it would be fun if you guys posted about which pieces are you are wearing right now.  With pics, please, if possible!!



Truly beautiful! Congrats on getting one and sounds like you have a great SA. Would love to see a modeling pic too if you're feeling up to it.  And I am loving the deepness of the turquoise.


----------



## hopingoneday

dessert1st said:


> Truly beautiful! Congrats on getting one and sounds like you have a great SA. Would love to see a modeling pic too if you're feeling up to it.  And I am loving the deepness of the turquoise.




Thanks!! I'll take a modeling pic tomorrow.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

its absolutely stunning


----------



## hopingoneday

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> its absolutely stunning




Thank you so much!!


----------



## dessert1st

hopingoneday said:


> Thanks!! I'll take a modeling pic tomorrow.




Awesome! Thanks!  I got the WG turquoise but your pic makes me wonder if the YG would have been better.  I have historically bought only silver, WG or platinum jewelry but lately I have been buying jewelry with YG.  Also, love that it came as a 20.  I have only been lucky enough to get two 10 motifs but I should still thank my lucky stars.  Hope they match.  I was so anxious that I grabbed what I could. 

Can't wait to see your modeling pic.


----------



## Hed Kandi

hopingoneday said:


> Hey VCA lovers!  This thread is dead - let's liven it up!  Here's a pic of a 20-motif I just got. So thrilled my SA thought of me - she said it's the first 20-motif turquoise they've had in store in almost 2 years! Meanwhile I thought it would be fun if you guys posted about which pieces are you are wearing right now.  With pics, please, if possible!!


Congrats!!!!


----------



## hopingoneday

Hed Kandi said:


> Congrats!!!!




Thank you so much!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

hopingoneday said:


> Hey VCA lovers!  This thread is dead - let's liven it up!  Here's a pic of a 20-motif I just got. So thrilled my SA thought of me - she said it's the first 20-motif turquoise they've had in store in almost 2 years! Meanwhile I thought it would be fun if you guys posted about which pieces are you are wearing right now.  With pics, please, if possible!!



So nice, you must be so excited.


----------



## LVoeletters

hopingoneday said:


> Hey VCA lovers!  This thread is dead - let's liven it up!  Here's a pic of a 20-motif I just got. So thrilled my SA thought of me - she said it's the first 20-motif turquoise they've had in store in almost 2 years! Meanwhile I thought it would be fun if you guys posted about which pieces are you are wearing right now.  With pics, please, if possible!!




Lovely! Can't wait for everyone to chime in with pictures.


----------



## tbbbjb

Ann's Fabulous Finds has a 20 motif Carnelian.  I hope someone here snags it.


----------



## LVoeletters

smalls said:


> Thanks so much ladies!  I actually don't wear them together for fear of scratching up the mop so just tried them on together and took a pic.  I bought another delicate bracelet that I plan to wear stacked with the sweet bracelet.


Thanks so much again for the picture!


----------



## momo721

Can anyone tell me what the diameter of the medium perlee hoops are? And how it compares to the small size? I appreciate the help!! Thanks!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hopingoneday said:


> Hey VCA lovers!  This thread is dead - let's liven it up!  Here's a pic of a 20-motif I just got. So thrilled my SA thought of me - she said it's the first 20-motif turquoise they've had in store in almost 2 years! Meanwhile I thought it would be fun if you guys posted about which pieces are you are wearing right now.  With pics, please, if possible!!



Beautiful!!!
This was the very first piece of VCA.  The turquoise set in yg is my favorite. The yg really compliments the blue of the stones.  LOVE


----------



## texasgirliegirl

dessert1st said:


> Awesome! Thanks!  I got the WG turquoise but your pic makes me wonder if the YG would have been better.  I have historically bought only silver, WG or platinum jewelry but lately I have been buying jewelry with YG.  Also, love that it came as a 20.  I have only been lucky enough to get two 10 motifs but I should still thank my lucky stars.  Hope they match.  I was so anxious that I grabbed what I could.
> 
> Can't wait to see your modeling pic.



Having two 10's will give you many options.  You won't regret it.  It's like having two necklaces (a 20 and a 10).  Most of mine are multiples of 10.


----------



## Lexgal

Medium perlee hoop with the malachite 90cm single motif


----------



## LVoeletters

Lexgal said:


> Medium perlee hoop with the malachite 90cm single motif




Love this! I want a long motif!


----------



## dessert1st

texasgirliegirl said:


> Having two 10's will give you many options.  You won't regret it.  It's like having two necklaces (a 20 and a 10).  Most of mine are multiples of 10.




Thanks texasgirliegirl for the reassurance.  I am gonna force myself to mix and match so that I take advantage of the versatility.   And wear as a 10. Ha ha.


----------



## Lexgal

LVoeletters said:


> Love this! I want a long motif!




It is my new acquisition. I am loving it. Am already contemplating my next purchase. It will be earrings but I can't decide if I do malachite, mop or the modern Alhambra in onyx. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## hopingoneday

texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful!!!
> This was the very first piece of VCA.  The turquoise set in yg is my favorite. The yg really compliments the blue of the stones.  LOVE



Thanks so much TGG! I know you have a special place in your heart for this necklace!


----------



## hopingoneday

tbbbjb said:


> Ann's Fabulous Finds has a 20 motif Carnelian.  I hope someone here snags it.


I think it's already gone!  Lucky gal, whoever she is!


----------



## hopingoneday

Lexgal said:


> It is my new acquisition. I am loving it. Am already contemplating my next purchase. It will be earrings but I can't decide if I do malachite, mop or the modern Alhambra in onyx. Decisions, decisions.


VCA is so addictive.  I'm sure you'll have a lot of fun thinking over your next choice!


----------



## hopingoneday

Lexgal said:


> Medium perlee hoop with the malachite 90cm single motif



Wow, I love all the malachite, but that particular one is such a rich, deep shade!  Beautiful.


----------



## Lexgal

hopingoneday said:


> VCA is so addictive.  I'm sure you'll have a lot of fun thinking over your next choice!



It is fun deciding.


----------



## kimber418

hopingoneday said:


> Hey VCA lovers!  This thread is dead - let's liven it up!  Here's a pic of a 20-motif I just got. So thrilled my SA thought of me - she said it's the first 20-motif turquoise they've had in store in almost 2 years! Meanwhile I thought it would be fun if you guys posted about which pieces are you are wearing right now.  With pics, please, if possible!!



Hopingoneday,

Congrats on your 20 motif turquoise VCA!  You are going to love it.  I got mine the exact same way a few years ago.  My SA texted me a picture of a 20 turquoise that they just got in and I was all over it.  You will wear this one so much.  I did not think I would wear it as much as I do.  It is a beauty!


----------



## kimber418

Lexgal,

Love your picture.  The perlee hoops and malachite pendant are gorgeous~


----------



## hopingoneday

kimber418 said:


> Hopingoneday,
> 
> Congrats on your 20 motif turquoise VCA!  You are going to love it.  I got mine the exact same way a few years ago.  My SA texted me a picture of a 20 turquoise that they just got in and I was all over it.  You will wear this one so much.  I did not think I would wear it as much as I do.  It is a beauty!



Thank you Kimber!  Yes, my intended next purchase at VCA was 2 10-motifs in onyx...  that will have to wait - LOL!  So glad to hear you love yours.  The color is stunning!


----------



## Cartierangel

skim said:


> First time posting on this thread.  My wife and I went to a wedding and she was wearing some of her VCA jewelry.  I thought she looked great so I took a couple pictures!


Stunning!


----------



## pedsdds

hopingoneday said:


> Hey VCA lovers!  This thread is dead - let's liven it up!  Here's a pic of a 20-motif I just got. So thrilled my SA thought of me - she said it's the first 20-motif turquoise they've had in store in almost 2 years! Meanwhile I thought it would be fun if you guys posted about which pieces are you are wearing right now.  With pics, please, if possible!!



just gorgeous! &#128525;


----------



## LVoeletters

Lexgal said:


> Medium perlee hoop with the malachite 90cm single motif


you definitely created a new lemming for me... this must be so stunning in person...how often do you wear it?


----------



## pedsdds

my recent presents from DH over the past month &#128154; a couple more are otw and then I'm definitely done for awhile!!


----------



## hopingoneday

pedsdds said:


> View attachment 2691041
> 
> my recent presents from DH over the past month &#128154; a couple more are otw and then I'm definitely done for awhile!!




Wowwowwow... Just gorgeous!!! Your DH is the bomb!


----------



## hopingoneday

pedsdds said:


> just gorgeous! &#128525;




Thank you!


----------



## CATEYES

pedsdds said:


> View attachment 2691041
> 
> my recent presents from DH over the past month &#128154; a couple more are otw and then I'm definitely done for awhile!!


I just fainted. Love it all and you still have more on the way?! Hope you share your updated pic The malachite must look so beautiful paired with other YG pieces


----------



## CATEYES

hopingoneday said:


> Hey VCA lovers!  This thread is dead - let's liven it up!  Here's a pic of a 20-motif I just got. So thrilled my SA thought of me - she said it's the first 20-motif turquoise they've had in store in almost 2 years! Meanwhile I thought it would be fun if you guys posted about which pieces are you are wearing right now.  With pics, please, if possible!!


Beautiful! Love how the YG makes the turquoise look-super dreamy.


----------



## hopingoneday

CATEYES said:


> Beautiful! Love how the YG makes the turquoise look-super dreamy.


Thanks so much Cateyes!


----------



## dessert1st

pedsdds said:


> View attachment 2691041
> 
> my recent presents from DH over the past month &#128154; a couple more are otw and then I'm definitely done for awhile!!




Just beautiful and more coming! How awesome! Enjoy it! Good job DH, must be a keeper!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pedsdds

hopingoneday said:


> Wowwowwow... Just gorgeous!!! Your DH is the bomb!






CATEYES said:


> I just fainted. Love it all and you still have more on the way?! Hope you share your updated pic The malachite must look so beautiful paired with other YG pieces






dessert1st said:


> Just beautiful and more coming! How awesome! Enjoy it! Good job DH, must be a keeper!  Thanks for sharing.



thank you friends! cateyes, I will do an updated picture  I'm very lucky DH loves VCA as much as I do!


----------



## cupcake34

> my recent presents from DH over the past month &#55357;&#56474; a couple more are otw and then I'm definitely done for awhile!!



Stunning, congrats!  Could you post some modeling pics of your new beauties?


----------



## Lexgal

LVoeletters said:


> you definitely created a new lemming for me... this must be so stunning in person...how often do you wear it?


I wear the hoops frequently. They get rotated among my diamond studs and a pair of diamond hoops. You would think I only had three pair of earrings. I just got the necklace. My go to is a diamond pendant followed by the MOP in white gold but I have a feeling things will change.


----------



## StudentDoc

Hi I'm new to the forum. Here's a pic of my sweet alhambra


----------



## StudentDoc

Btw, can we revive that thread where people post pictures of their VCA families? It's kind of my favorite thing in the world


----------



## hopingoneday

StudentDoc said:


> Hi I'm new to the forum. Here's a pic of my sweet alhambra




So pretty, Studentdoc!  My first VCA piece was a sweet too.  Then over the ensuing years I fell down the rabbithole.  Lol.


----------



## hopingoneday

StudentDoc said:


> Btw, can we revive that thread where people post pictures of their VCA families? It's kind of my favorite thing in the world




I'll try to bump it tomorrow if I have time.


----------



## tbbbjb

StudentDoc said:


> Btw, can we revive that thread where people post pictures of their VCA families? It's kind of my favorite thing in the world ]
> 
> Bumped   http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/post-your-van-cleef-family-portrait-733857-html


----------



## tbbbjb

tbbbjb said:


> StudentDoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, can we revive that thread where people post pictures of their VCA families? It's kind of my favorite thing in the world ]
> 
> Bumped  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/post-your-van-cleef-family-portrait-733857-html
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that link won't work.  Use this one:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/post-your-van-cleef-family-portrait-733857.html
Click to expand...


----------



## iloveMao

I just recently have birth to our first baby, a healthy little boy so as a push present my DH gave me this butterfly MOP brooch to match the necklace. I just love VCA brooches, so beautifully crafted and so unique from out jewel brands out there!


----------



## Suzie

iloveMao said:


> I just recently have birth to our first baby, a healthy little boy so as a push present my DH gave me this butterfly MOP brooch to match the necklace. I just love VCA brooches, so beautifully crafted and so unique from out jewel brands out there!
> 
> View attachment 2693205



This is beautiful and congrats on your son.


----------



## iloveMao

Suzie said:


> This is beautiful and congrats on your son.




Thank you so much!


----------



## Metrowestmama

iloveMao said:


> I just recently have birth to our first baby, a healthy little boy so as a push present my DH gave me this butterfly MOP brooch to match the necklace. I just love VCA brooches, so beautifully crafted and so unique from out jewel brands out there!
> 
> View attachment 2693205



Congrats on the new baby! And a butterfly ( and VCA one at that) is a perfect, memorable, piece.


----------



## Metrowestmama

Ann's Fabulous Finds has a long letterwood gold pendant this morning. Hope someone here gets it!


----------



## dessert1st

iloveMao said:


> I just recently have birth to our first baby, a healthy little boy so as a push present my DH gave me this butterfly MOP brooch to match the necklace. I just love VCA brooches, so beautifully crafted and so unique from out jewel brands out there!
> 
> View attachment 2693205




Congratulations on the brooch but more importantly the baby!  Fantastic! A first baby is always so special!  Enjoy your time with your new family. You'll see that the time flies by.


----------



## pedsdds

iloveMao said:


> I just recently have birth to our first baby, a healthy little boy so as a push present my DH gave me this butterfly MOP brooch to match the necklace. I just love VCA brooches, so beautifully crafted and so unique from out jewel brands out there!
> 
> View attachment 2693205



congratulations! such an exciting occasion to celebrate


----------



## pedsdds

cupcake34 said:


> Stunning, congrats!  Could you post some modeling pics of your new beauties?



thank you! no problem, I will when I get a chance later this week


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

yes big congrats on the birth of your son! Beautiful brooch )


----------



## katmb

Love that Bag has the limited edition onyx and WG Magic Pendant that was available exclusively from the New York boutique:


http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...s-magic-alhambra-l-e-onyx-i-164303-s-356.html


----------



## CDNinNYC

Is anyone familiar with VCA in Barbados?  I'm wondering if it will be worth the trek to Sandy Lane or if it's carried anywhere else on the island?  TIA!


----------



## hermes_fan

Ladies-- I finally made the impulsive plunge into frivole and perlee!  I got the small YG frivole earrings and small perlee hoops.  My question to the group is this?  I'm thinking of getting the YG frivole between the finger ring but if anyone has this, do I need to take it off every time I wash my hands?  (This is why I decided against a malachite ring which by definition of the stone is fragile).  I don't think the YG is fragile but there's SO MUCH RING! that if I had to take it off every time I wash my hands I might think twice....
Would love your input!


THANKS!


----------



## jssl1688

hermes_fan said:


> Ladies-- I finally made the impulsive plunge into frivole and perlee!  I got the small YG frivole earrings and small perlee hoops.  My question to the group is this?  I'm thinking of getting the YG frivole between the finger ring but if anyone has this, do I need to take it off every time I wash my hands?  (This is why I decided against a malachite ring which by definition of the stone is fragile).  I don't think the YG is fragile but there's SO MUCH RING! that if I had to take it off every time I wash my hands I might think twice....
> Would love your input!
> 
> 
> THANKS!




Congrats on your hoops and frivole. Lovely pieces to have. As for the ring I was once very close to buying the piece. What deterred me is the petals being prone to lots of scratches and as OCD as I am it just won't do. My sa actually told me it won't look good overtime because of that and they have customers that come in to have it polished often which is not recommended (loss of gold and overly polished will alter the shape as well). If your not OCD and will just wear it without any concern then it's a beautiful ring to have and pair with the earring. Also I don't see why you need to take it off washing your hands since it's not porous or anything. But it would be a good idea to do so, the residue won't stay in the crevices which could be hard to clean. Yes the stone rings just don't get my vote cause I wash my hands very often throughout the day and the thought of taking it on and off is too much.


----------



## jssl1688

iloveMao said:


> I just recently have birth to our first baby, a healthy little boy so as a push present my DH gave me this butterfly MOP brooch to match the necklace. I just love VCA brooches, so beautifully crafted and so unique from out jewel brands out there!
> 
> View attachment 2693205




Congrats to new baby and the brooch just looks beautiful with the pendant


----------



## Thankful

Is the solid yellow gold 20 motif alhambra necklace discontinued?


----------



## beachy10

hermes_fan said:


> Ladies-- I finally made the impulsive plunge into frivole and perlee!  I got the small YG frivole earrings and small perlee hoops.  My question to the group is this?  I'm thinking of getting the YG frivole between the finger ring but if anyone has this, do I need to take it off every time I wash my hands?  (This is why I decided against a malachite ring which by definition of the stone is fragile).  I don't think the YG is fragile but there's SO MUCH RING! that if I had to take it off every time I wash my hands I might think twice....
> Would love your input!
> 
> 
> THANKS!






I have the frivole ring and don't take it off when I wash my hands. I always get lots of compliments on it.


----------



## ghoztz

iloveMao said:


> I just recently have birth to our first baby, a healthy little boy so as a push present my DH gave me this butterfly MOP brooch to match the necklace. I just love VCA brooches, so beautifully crafted and so unique from out jewel brands out there!
> 
> View attachment 2693205



They look stunning!  It is one of my favorite designs from VCA.  Big Congrats!!


----------



## sjunky13

Here is my Frivole ring. I LOVE it. I have the matching large earrings. 
I really baby this ring. I do not wear it a lot. If I do, it gets polished with a VCA cloth and put away after each use.  Same as the earrings There are no scratches. 

It is a stunning ring. If you have the earrings, you should get this ring!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

There is a MOP Alhambra 10 motif on Ann's. YG.


----------



## Chanelconvert

sjunky13 said:


> Here is my Frivole ring. I LOVE it. I have the matching large earrings.
> I really baby this ring. I do not wear it a lot. If I do, it gets polished with a VCA cloth and put away after each use.  Same as the earrings There are no scratches.
> 
> It is a stunning ring. If you have the earrings, you should get this ring!



Sjunky13. It is stunning!
 I am blaming you and all the ladies here on why I am suddenly obssesed with jewelry now! I was never into jewelry, and I tried to convince myself that it's for DD but I can't stop wearing and looking at my bracelet. I decided that I am going to be a multi- millionaire in my next life and buy a lot of VCA with some cartier thrown in


----------



## sjunky13

Chanelconvert said:


> Sjunky13. It is stunning!
> I am blaming you and all the ladies here on why I am suddenly obssesed with jewelry now! I was never into jewelry, and I tried to convince myself that it's for DD but I can't stop wearing and looking at my bracelet. I decided that I am going to be a multi- millionaire in my next life and buy a lot of VCA with some cartier thrown in



I love jewelry. I have cut bag buying wayyy down.  You can pass them on for years! 
I am happier looking at gorgeous pieces.  

Just stay focused on what you really want and add one great piece at a time.
I  get my new one in November!


----------



## dessert1st

Chanelconvert said:


> Sjunky13. It is stunning!
> 
> I am blaming you and all the ladies here on why I am suddenly obssesed with jewelry now! I was never into jewelry, and I tried to convince myself that it's for DD but I can't stop wearing and looking at my bracelet. I decided that I am going to be a multi- millionaire in my next life and buy a lot of VCA with some cartier thrown in




Me too, that's a good next life dream! Or rob a bank! Lol! I was exactly the same way as you.  I was never into jewelry either and one VCA piece or so later and you're obsessed!  Down the slippery slope we go.  VCA is just so classic and beautiful!


----------



## WindyCityCoco

HOLY wowza![!! I would love to own this beauty! 


QUOTE=sjunky13;27140749]Here is my Frivole ring. I LOVE it. I have the matching large earrings. 
I really baby this ring. I do not wear it a lot. If I do, it gets polished with a VCA cloth and put away after each use.  Same as the earrings There are no scratches. 

It is a stunning ring. If you have the earrings, you should get this ring! [/QUOTE]


----------



## kat99

For anybody looking for Frivole items, Yoogis has a ring and pendant at an additional 10% off with code MIDSUMMERDREAM7!

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=van+cleef

The prices are quite good especially after code!


----------



## sjunky13

kat99 said:


> For anybody looking for Frivole items, Yoogis has a ring and pendant at an additional 10% off with code MIDSUMMERDREAM7!
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=van+cleef
> 
> The prices are quite good especially after code!




OMG, those prices are fab! 
Would the pendant be too much with the earrings and ring?  eek!!!!


----------



## sjunky13

Another Frivole ring, size 52, comes with everything!  authenticity  Great deal here. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VCA-Van-Cle...2578?pt=US_Fine_Bracelets&hash=item19f0fc33d2


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thankful said:


> Is the solid yellow gold 20 motif alhambra necklace discontinued?



No


----------



## Chanelconvert

sjunky13 said:


> i love jewelry. I have cut bag buying wayyy down.  You can pass them on for years!
> i am happier looking at gorgeous pieces.
> 
> Just stay focused on what you really want and add one great piece at a time.
> I  get my new one in november!




&#128536;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sjunky13 said:


> OMG, those prices are fab!
> Would the pendant be too much with the earrings and ring?  eek!!!!



I would not wear all three together but I do think you would enjoy the necklace with either the earrings or the ring. It's a beautiful piece.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sjunky13 said:


> I love jewelry. I have cut bag buying wayyy down.  You can pass them on for years!
> I am happier looking at gorgeous pieces.
> 
> Just stay focused on what you really want and add one great piece at a time.
> I  get my new one in November!



What's next on your list?


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> I would not wear all three together but I do think you would enjoy the necklace with either the earrings or the ring. It's a beautiful piece.





texasgirliegirl said:


> What's next on your list?




Ok, maybe you can help! LOL.

For Wrists.
1. Another Love
2. Tiffany YG Open link charm bracelet
3. VCA Perlee ( my only issue is I need a large size and there is 1 in the compnay and it has scratches! ) 

For Ears.
1. Hermes Earrings. These. My Sa brought them in for me to look at.http://usa.hermes.com/jewelry/gold-and-diamonds/earrings/chaine-d-ancre-enchainee-54474.html
2. Perlee hoops, but for the same price can have Hermes above.
3. VCA long 3 motif.

Rings
1. JUC YG
2. another Love ring. 

Necklace
1. VCA Malachite long necklace
2. Cartier Amulet  long Pendant
3. Cartier Love necklace

Going to buy soon. These are all on my list! :0


----------



## dolphingirl

sjunky13 said:


> Another Frivole ring, size 52, comes with everything!  authenticity  Great deal here.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VCA-Van-Cle...2578?pt=US_Fine_Bracelets&hash=item19f0fc33d2



Does anyone know if it is good/ok to size up to 56 for this ring? I know the between the finger can be a bit more flexible in resizing, but to go up 2 sizes, I am not so sure.


----------



## sjunky13

dolphingirl said:


> Does anyone know if it is good/ok to size up to 56 for this ring? I know the between the finger can be a bit more flexible in resizing, but to go up 2 sizes, I am not so sure.




What ring size are you? 
VCA will charge you over 1k to size this ring. I have asked.
My Frivole is a 56 and it is getting too big for me. 

You may be able to wear the 52, as it is open and runs larger.


----------



## sjunky13

NO second page for VCA!


----------



## dolphingirl

sjunky13 said:


> What ring size are you?
> VCA will charge you over 1k to size this ring. I have asked.
> My Frivole is a 56 and it is getting too big for me.
> 
> You may be able to wear the 52, as it is open and runs larger.



I am normally 56.  I know this ring is a bit more flexible but not sure how flexible it can be.  Maybe I should go try on at the boutique first.  I definitely don't want to spend over 1k for resizing.  Thank you for your info.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sjunky13 said:


> NO second page for VCA!



No kidding!!!
Seems like we haven't seen many reveals lately but then again we typically see the most right before a price increase.  Has anybody heard any intel about a new release or a price increase?


----------



## katmb

dolphingirl said:


> I am normally 56.  I know this ring is a bit more flexible but not sure how flexible it can be.  Maybe I should go try on at the boutique first.  I definitely don't want to spend over 1k for resizing.  Thank you for your info.




I would recommend trying at the boutique before buying. I am normally a 54, but in VCA regular rings (like the Perlee), a 55 often fits me better. The Frivole in 52 fit me perfectly.


----------



## dolphingirl

katmb said:


> I would recommend trying at the boutique before buying. I am normally a 54, but in VCA regular rings (like the Perlee), a 55 often fits me better. The Frivole in 52 fit me perfectly.



For wide band rings like Perlee, I have to go up one size due to the width of band.  I will definitely try out the size at the boutique.  I am eager to find out what exactly is the right size for me.  Thank you ladies for all the good info.


----------



## ShyShy

Hello lovely ladies... I have got a question. I currently own the diamond frivole and socrate between the finger rings. I am hoping to add on some pieces at the end of the year when we travel (unfortunately we have no VCA here in Australia). I'm particularly interested in the diamond frivole earrings and perhaps a 20 motif MOP YG vintage Alhambra necklace. I remember reading a while ago that VCA earrings are not very comfortable. Is that still true now?


----------



## Suzie

Took these pics whilst in Bali last week. The first one is my 10 motif MOP with a 5 motif added and the second one is a vintage WG 10 motif with a 3 inch extender added.


----------



## pedsdds

ShyShy said:


> Hello lovely ladies... I have got a question. I currently own the diamond frivole and socrate between the finger rings. I am hoping to add on some pieces at the end of the year when we travel (unfortunately we have no VCA here in Australia). I'm particularly interested in the diamond frivole earrings and perhaps a 20 motif MOP YG vintage Alhambra necklace. I remember reading a while ago that VCA earrings are not very comfortable. Is that still true now?



what a lovely ring collection you have! I was also initially afraid of how uncomfortable the VCA earrings might be. however, I've acquired 6 pairs (frivole and alhambra and they fit the same) in the last year and only one of them has required some minor adjustments. my advice would be to try some out when you get to the boutique and become familiar with how they should fit - in my experience, they should be comfortable. They might be slightly heavy and may pinch after a full day of wear the first couple times, but your ears will quickly adjust and you won't want to wear any other earrings!!


----------



## tbbbjb

Suzie said:


> Took these pics whilst in Bali last week. The first one is my 10 motif MOP with a 5 motif added and the second one is a vintage WG 10 motif with a 3 inch extender added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2701264


----------



## kimber418

ShyShy said:


> Hello lovely ladies... I have got a question. I currently own the diamond frivole and socrate between the finger rings. I am hoping to add on some pieces at the end of the year when we travel (unfortunately we have no VCA here in Australia). I'm particularly interested in the diamond frivole earrings and perhaps a 20 motif MOP YG vintage Alhambra necklace. I remember reading a while ago that VCA earrings are not very comfortable. Is that still true now?


Hello ShyShy,

Love your collection of VCA rings!  As far as the earrings I can tell you that I have very sensitive earlobes and they are tiny.  I own the diamond Frivole (LOVE THESE EARRINGS),  the reg. size onyx and the regular size turquoise Vintage alhambra earrings and the small YG Frivole earrings.  I can wear them all day with no problems.  I did have to send my Vintage alhambra turquoise back to VCA for adjustment once because they were pinching.  ALSO!  Make sure the posts are tight at all times because they screw in  the back of the earrings and I lost one once (only the post).  Since then, whenever I get a pair of VCA earrings with posts I have them soldered on.  It would be devastating to loose one of my VCA earrings.  There was never a charge to do this work.   I was in Colorado one summer and Betteridge did all the work but this is when they still sold the entire collection and not just the vintage VCA.  BTW I also own the YG MOP vintage alhambra necklace in 2/10's (it was my first piece of VCA).  I love it like the day I got it!   I would think about 2/10's as it is more versatile for styling.


----------



## dolphingirl

ShyShy said:


> Hello lovely ladies... I have got a question. I currently own the diamond frivole and socrate between the finger rings. I am hoping to add on some pieces at the end of the year when we travel (unfortunately we have no VCA here in Australia). I'm particularly interested in the diamond frivole earrings and perhaps a 20 motif MOP YG vintage Alhambra necklace. I remember reading a while ago that VCA earrings are not very comfortable. Is that still true now?



I own large frivole, regular size vintage alhambra and sweet alhambra studs but only the studs work.  Maybe because I have sensitive ears.   I normally put a bit of antibiotic ointment on the post before wearing but the pierce usually swell and bleed at the end of the day with frivole and alhambra.  Sweet studs are ok with ointment.  

But still, I find I reach for my onyx vintage alhambra more than other pairs.


----------



## hopingoneday

ShyShy said:


> Hello lovely ladies... I have got a question. I currently own the diamond frivole and socrate between the finger rings. I am hoping to add on some pieces at the end of the year when we travel (unfortunately we have no VCA here in Australia). I'm particularly interested in the diamond frivole earrings and perhaps a 20 motif MOP YG vintage Alhambra necklace. I remember reading a while ago that VCA earrings are not very comfortable. Is that still true now?




Hi shyshy!  I have the diamond frivole earrings and find them perfectly comfortable.  My SA adjusted them for me when I purchased them.


----------



## hopingoneday

dessert1st said:


> Me too, that's a good next life dream! Or rob a bank! Lol! I was exactly the same way as you.  I was never into jewelry either and one VCA piece or so later and you're obsessed!  Down the slippery slope we go.  VCA is just so classic and beautiful!




+1, you enablers!


----------



## Lexgal

Advice please!  I own the modern alhambra in onyx, the vintage alhambra mop in white gold and the long single motif in malachite. I also have the perlee hoops in YG and the sweet mop earrings in yellow gold.  My next purchase is earrings or an Alhambra ring. I am going round and round. Do I get the onyx ring to match the necklace or earrings to match the malachite piece or do I purchase something to go with the white gold mop?

I have gabrielle Sanchez onyx flyers to wear with the onyx or the yg perlee hoops. I also wear the hoops with the malachite. I wear diamond studs or hoops with the white gold mop necklace and a large WG variation ring.  

Indecision rules and I don't want to be matchy matchy   Help!


----------



## Suzie

tbbbjb said:


> Suzie dear,
> 
> You are looking gorgeous as usually!  I still cannot believe your luck with Betteridge!



Thank you, I am happy to have acquired it.


----------



## I'll take two

Suzie said:


> Took these pics whilst in Bali last week. The first one is my 10 motif MOP with a 5 motif added and the second one is a vintage WG 10 motif with a 3 inch extender added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2701264


----------



## Suzie

I'll take two said:


> Love the necklaces and the Kaftan
> Hope you are having a lovely holiday


Thank you. Back home now, it was a brief holiday, only 6 days.


----------



## dessert1st

Lexgal said:


> Advice please!  I own the modern alhambra in onyx, the vintage alhambra mop in white gold and the long single motif in malachite. I also have the perlee hoops in YG and the sweet mop earrings in yellow gold.  My next purchase is earrings or an Alhambra ring. I am going round and round. Do I get the onyx ring to match the necklace or earrings to match the malachite piece or do I purchase something to go with the white gold mop?
> 
> 
> 
> I have gabrielle Sanchez onyx flyers to wear with the onyx or the yg perlee hoops. I also wear the hoops with the malachite. I wear diamond studs or hoops with the white gold mop necklace and a large WG variation ring.
> 
> 
> 
> Indecision rules and I don't want to be matchy matchy   Help!





This is a tough one. Hmmmm...  I may not be the best person to give advice as my collection is small and I don't own many brands.  Also I'm a classics person and my collection is kinda predictable, mop, onyx and turquoise.  Since I don't have a great answer for you yet can I try to help you a different way and help you ask the questions so you can help decide for yourself.  I have a hard time giving advice without knowing your style etc. Which would you wear more?  Which color have you been wearing most often?  Are you one to change your ring accessories around enough to wear it? Same question for the earrings.  You didn't mention any bracelets.  Have you considered that? Have you been wearing your malachite single a lot!  Would the color be too strong since it will be right against your face vs the single hangs away for the face and is layered with clothing. 

Sorry I couldn't commit to an answer. Since I am not a ring wearer or don't own malachite, it's hard for me to give an exact answer.  Hope I could help a little.


----------



## chaneljewel

kat99 said:


> For anybody looking for Frivole items, Yoogis has a ring and pendant at an additional 10% off with code MIDSUMMERDREAM7!
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=van+cleef
> 
> The prices are quite good especially after code!



I tried to use this code but it won't work?   Has it expired?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Lexgal said:


> Advice please!  I own the modern alhambra in onyx, the vintage alhambra mop in white gold and the long single motif in malachite. I also have the perlee hoops in YG and the sweet mop earrings in yellow gold.  My next purchase is earrings or an Alhambra ring. I am going round and round. Do I get the onyx ring to match the necklace or earrings to match the malachite piece or do I purchase something to go with the white gold mop?
> 
> I have gabrielle Sanchez onyx flyers to wear with the onyx or the yg perlee hoops. I also wear the hoops with the malachite. I wear diamond studs or hoops with the white gold mop necklace and a large WG variation ring.
> 
> Indecision rules and I don't want to be matchy matchy   Help!



How about the frivole earrings ?


----------



## kimber418

Suzie said:


> Took these pics whilst in Bali last week. The first one is my 10 motif MOP with a 5 motif added and the second one is a vintage WG 10 motif with a 3 inch extender added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2701264


----------



## hopingoneday

Ok VCA lovers, here's a question for you!!  I stopped by the Place Vendome boutique today and they still have the newer YG/blue Sevres porcelain pieces in store.  (Not the ones associated w/the museum exhibit).  The large single motif is about 3600 or $4300 after the tax refund.  I do love the color blue and YG is my preferred gold but this was definitely not on the bucket list; the piece I went in to see, the sautoir lucky alhambra in white gold with mop, lapis, turquoise etc., is apparently no longer being produced.  What do you guys think?  Here is a pic.  It's 18" adjustable to 16" with the jump ring.


----------



## Nicki828

Love these!  Such a pretty vibrant blue!


----------



## hopingoneday

Nicki828 said:


> Love these!  Such a pretty vibrant blue!




Thank you, I think it's so pretty too!.  Do you think it's a versatile color though?  Or am I unlikely to wear it a lot?  I'm pretty terrible at predicting this sort of thing.


----------



## dessert1st

hopingoneday said:


> Ok VCA lovers, here's a question for you!!  I stopped by the Place Vendome boutique today and they still have the newer YG/blue Sevres porcelain pieces in store.  (Not the ones associated w/the museum exhibit).  The large single motif is about 3600 or $4300 after the tax refund.  I do love the color blue and YG is my preferred gold but this was definitely not on the bucket list; the piece I went in to see, the sautoir lucky alhambra in white gold with mop, lapis, turquoise etc., is apparently no longer being produced.  What do you guys think?  Here is a pic.  It's 18" adjustable to 16" with the jump ring.
> 
> View attachment 2704107




I do love blue a lot and this blue is beautiful. Never seen this in person so hard to make a firm recommendation.  Is this the only blue lapis piece available? If so I say go for it!


----------



## hopingoneday

dessert1st said:


> I do love blue a lot and this blue is beautiful. Never seen this in person so hard to make a firm recommendation.  Is this the only blue lapis piece available? If so I say go for it!




I know, I love blue too - probably my favorite color. However, this is not lapis but porcelain. According to my SA, the best lapis is sourced from the region around Afghanistan, and is not accessible in any significant quantity due to the political situation there. They don't forsee that changing anytime soon, so don't anticipate offering any lapis Alhambra pieces at the moment. Ugh!  I'm torn on this one!  But it is very pretty!


----------



## dessert1st

hopingoneday said:


> I know, I love blue too - probably my favorite color. However, this is not lapis but porcelain. According to my SA, the best lapis is sourced from the region around Afghanistan, and is not accessible in any significant quantity due to the political situation there. They don't forsee that changing anytime soon, so don't anticipate offering any lapis Alhambra pieces at the moment. Ugh!  I'm torn on this one!  But it is very pretty!




I'm sorry, my bad.  I meant to write porcelain but the word lapis came out.  I assume they make it and it's not terribly fragile.  The word porcelain scares me.  But the piece is really pretty and you can't get it here so my vote is yes.  But is that the only blue porcelain piece they offer?


----------



## hopingoneday

dessert1st said:


> I'm sorry, my bad.  I meant to write porcelain but the word lapis came out.  I assume they make it and it's not terribly fragile.  The word porcelain scares me.  But the piece is really pretty and you can't get it here so my vote is yes.  But is that the only blue porcelain piece they offer?




Oh!  No problem - got it!  I think it's supposed to be pretty durable; it's fired twice. Yes, at the moment it's the only one they offer, other than the 20-motif which alternates porcelain with diamond motifs; at about $75k, it's not in my budget- lol!!!  I think I'll do it.  Thanks so much for your input!


----------



## Lexgal

Thanks for the suggestions.  I just made reservations to NYC for later in the month. I plan a visit to the mother ship.


----------



## Suzie

kimber418 said:


> Hi Suzie~ Love your pictures!   Is your dress Equipment in the first photo?  I have the same one and LOVE it!   I love it with your 10 motif w/5 and LOVE LOVE LOVE your vintage WG white gold 10 motif.  I usually wear my 20 all gold with my Equipment dress.  It looks great w/ the MOP!



Hi, yes it is the equipment sleeveless dress and I was lucky to get it on sale. I am sure your all gold would look beautiful with that dress also. I really love equipment pieces, I have a lot of their long sleeve shirts.


----------



## Suzie

hopingoneday said:


> Ok VCA lovers, here's a question for you!!  I stopped by the Place Vendome boutique today and they still have the newer YG/blue Sevres porcelain pieces in store.  (Not the ones associated w/the museum exhibit).  The large single motif is about 3600 or $4300 after the tax refund.  I do love the color blue and YG is my preferred gold but this was definitely not on the bucket list; the piece I went in to see, the sautoir lucky alhambra in white gold with mop, lapis, turquoise etc., is apparently no longer being produced.  What do you guys think?  Here is a pic.  It's 18" adjustable to 16" with the jump ring.
> 
> View attachment 2704107



It is beautiful.


----------



## dessert1st

Lexgal said:


> Thanks for the suggestions.  I just made reservations to NYC for later in the month. I plan a visit to the mother ship.




Yay!  Sounds like someone's gonna have fun!  Enjoy and can't wait to hear back what you got.


----------



## dessert1st

hopingoneday said:


> Oh!  No problem - got it!  I think it's supposed to be pretty durable; it's fired twice. Yes, at the moment it's the only one they offer, other than the 20-motif which alternates porcelain with diamond motifs; at about $75k, it's not in my budget- lol!!!  I think I'll do it.  Thanks so much for your input!




Wahoo!!  Sounds beautiful and at a better price than the 20-motif. Think it will be special.  Can't to see pics!


----------



## TRISC

Love these! I think it's very versatile. I have to admit that a I'm a fan of blue color, however wearing a pair of jeans, a white t-shirt and that Van Cleef necklace , you'll be simply super-classy and chic. That's the perfect day to night jewel! Go for it!


----------



## hopingoneday

Suzie said:


> It is beautiful.




Thanks Suzie!  It is so nice to be able to get the opinion of virtual girlfriends!


----------



## hopingoneday

TRISC said:


> Love these! I think it's very versatile. I have to admit that a I'm a fan of blue color, however wearing a pair of jeans, a white t-shirt and that Van Cleef necklace , you'll be simply super-classy and chic. That's the perfect day to night jewel! Go for it!




Thanks Trisc!! LOVE the styling suggestion- I'll try to rock that look!!


----------



## hopingoneday

dessert1st said:


> Wahoo!!  Sounds beautiful and at a better price than the 20-motif. Think it will be special.  Can't to see pics!




Thank you so much for your advice!!


----------



## Longchamp

Suzie said:


> Hi, yes it is the equipment sleeveless dress and I was lucky to get it on sale. I am sure your all gold would look beautiful with that dress also. I really love equipment pieces, I have a lot of their long sleeve shirts.



 Not jewelry, but have a small Equipment blouse addiction myself.


----------



## PhoenixH

It looks gorgeous! Go for it and can't wait for your modeling pics!! 





hopingoneday said:


> Ok VCA lovers, here's a question for you!!  I stopped by the Place Vendome boutique today and they still have the newer YG/blue Sevres porcelain pieces in store.  (Not the ones associated w/the museum exhibit).  The large single motif is about 3600 or $4300 after the tax refund.  I do love the color blue and YG is my preferred gold but this was definitely not on the bucket list; the piece I went in to see, the sautoir lucky alhambra in white gold with mop, lapis, turquoise etc., is apparently no longer being produced.  What do you guys think?  Here is a pic.  It's 18" adjustable to 16" with the jump ring.
> 
> View attachment 2704107


----------



## Metrowestmama

What are the exclusive pieces only sold in Paris? My parents are going in Sept and said they can go there for me.


----------



## hopingoneday

Metrowestmama said:


> What are the exclusive pieces only sold in Paris? My parents are going in Sept and said they can go there for me.




Hmmm.  I'm not totally sure, because when I was there, they had the blue porcelain pieces posted earlier PLUS a piece that the SA said was exclusive to the Japanese market -- a large single motif short vintage alhambra that I believe (but am not 100% sure) was WG and pave diamonds.  I breezed past it because I don't wear WG much!!!  I don't think they had anything else in the Alhambra line.

Here is a bad pic of the single motif blue I just got but the color is pretty accurate.  It was 3250eu gross (will be 12% less after VAT).


----------



## Metrowestmama

hopingoneday said:


> Hmmm.  I'm not totally sure, because when I was there, they had the blue porcelain pieces posted earlier PLUS a piece that the SA said was exclusive to the Japanese market -- a large single motif short vintage alhambra that I believe (but am not 100% sure) was WG and pave diamonds.  I breezed past it because I don't wear WG much!!!  I don't think they had anything else in the Alhambra line.
> 
> Here is a bad pic of the single motif blue I just got but the color is pretty accurate.  It was 3250eu gross (will be 12% less after VAT).
> View attachment 2705139



It is beautiful!! I only wear WG. I'll have to have my parents see what they can find and text me depending on what is there at the time. Adoring my WG MOP pieces and eyeing the frivolous small earrings and pendant or the Onyx/Gray. But I'll hold off to see what they find first.

But I'm sure you'll get LOTS of compliments on this piece!!


----------



## hopingoneday

Metrowestmama said:


> It is beautiful!! I only wear WG. I'll have to have my parents see what they can find and text me depending on what is there at the time. Adoring my WG MOP pieces and eyeing the frivolous small earrings and pendant or the Onyx/Gray. But I'll hold off to see what they find first.
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm sure you'll get LOTS of compliments on this piece!!




Thank you!!  Too bad the limited edition ones aren't still available - the WG/blue combo was so pretty!!!


----------



## ShyShy

pedsdds said:


> what a lovely ring collection you have! I was also initially afraid of how uncomfortable the VCA earrings might be. however, I've acquired 6 pairs (frivole and alhambra and they fit the same) in the last year and only one of them has required some minor adjustments. my advice would be to try some out when you get to the boutique and become familiar with how they should fit - in my experience, they should be comfortable. They might be slightly heavy and may pinch after a full day of wear the first couple times, but your ears will quickly adjust and you won't want to wear any other earrings!!



Hi pedsdds, thank you so much for your reply. That is my concern... That the earrings might need adjustment. I don't think I will be wearing those earrings whilst I'm traveling and I worry if I do need adjustments that it's too late since I'm back home already... But the frivole earrings are so lovely...


----------



## dessert1st

hopingoneday said:


> Hmmm.  I'm not totally sure, because when I was there, they had the blue porcelain pieces posted earlier PLUS a piece that the SA said was exclusive to the Japanese market -- a large single motif short vintage alhambra that I believe (but am not 100% sure) was WG and pave diamonds.  I breezed past it because I don't wear WG much!!!  I don't think they had anything else in the Alhambra line.
> 
> Here is a bad pic of the single motif blue I just got but the color is pretty accurate.  It was 3250eu gross (will be 12% less after VAT).
> View attachment 2705139




Looks great!  The color is quite intense and striking! That would look so stunning worn with a white blouse especially I bet.  Do you like it and happy you got it?  I was such an enabler I felt guilty.


----------



## ShyShy

kimber418 said:


> Hello ShyShy,
> 
> Love your collection of VCA rings!  As far as the earrings I can tell you that I have very sensitive earlobes and they are tiny.  I own the diamond Frivole (LOVE THESE EARRINGS),  the reg. size onyx and the regular size turquoise Vintage alhambra earrings and the small YG Frivole earrings.  I can wear them all day with no problems.  I did have to send my Vintage alhambra turquoise back to VCA for adjustment once because they were pinching.  ALSO!  Make sure the posts are tight at all times because they screw in  the back of the earrings and I lost one once (only the post).  Since then, whenever I get a pair of VCA earrings with posts I have them soldered on.  It would be devastating to loose one of my VCA earrings.  There was never a charge to do this work.   I was in Colorado one summer and Betteridge did all the work but this is when they still sold the entire collection and not just the vintage VCA.  BTW I also own the YG MOP vintage alhambra necklace in 2/10's (it was my first piece of VCA).  I love it like the day I got it!   I would think about 2/10's as it is more versatile for styling.



Thank you so much for your tips kimber418! I was thinking about getting two 10"s, but I think I might be bothered by the visibility of the joining clasps? Do you find it hard to put the frivole earrings in? I think I struggled a long time ago when I went into one the boutiques eons ago... Also, when did you realize the earrings pinched? I wonder if it could be rectified on the spot so I don't have to worry about not being able to get my earrings in time.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The porcelain is a beautiful color. I personally have a really hard time wrapping my head around the price for clay, however I DID spend sn insane amount on the (letter ) wood!!
Since lapis doesn't look promising this is essentially your only chance to get this color. 
It's stunning.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ShyShy said:


> Thank you so much for your tips kimber418! I was thinking about getting two 10"s, but I think I might be bothered by the visibility of the joining clasps? Do you find it hard to put the frivole earrings in? I think I struggled a long time ago when I went into one the boutiques eons ago... Also, when did you realize the earrings pinched? I wonder if it could be rectified on the spot so I don't have to worry about not being able to get my earrings in time.



Five of my 20's are really two ten motifs. The only true 20's I have are malachite and turquoise due to color matching issues. Trust me. You really don't notice the clasp and the flexibility if affords you is very worth it. 
I also have the frivole earrings ( both large yg and pave) and have had no trouble with pinching.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hopingoneday said:


> Hmmm.  I'm not totally sure, because when I was there, they had the blue porcelain pieces posted earlier PLUS a piece that the SA said was exclusive to the Japanese market -- a large single motif short vintage alhambra that I believe (but am not 100% sure) was WG and pave diamonds.  I breezed past it because I don't wear WG much!!!  I don't think they had anything else in the Alhambra line.
> 
> Here is a bad pic of the single motif blue I just got but the color is pretty accurate.  It was 3250eu gross (will be 12% less after VAT).
> View attachment 2705139



You bought it!!!
It's beautiful on you. Enjoy!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Suzie said:


> Took these pics whilst in Bali last week. The first one is my 10 motif MOP with a 5 motif added and the second one is a vintage WG 10 motif with a 3 inch extender added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2701264


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> Hi Suzie~ Love your pictures!   Is your dress Equipment in the first photo?  I have the same one and LOVE it!   I love it with your 10 motif w/5 and LOVE LOVE LOVE your vintage WG white gold 10 motif.  I usually wear my 20 all gold with my Equipment dress.  It looks great w/ the MOP!



I love that dress!!!!


----------



## ShyShy

dolphingirl said:


> I own large frivole, regular size vintage alhambra and sweet alhambra studs but only the studs work.  Maybe because I have sensitive ears.   I normally put a bit of antibiotic ointment on the post before wearing but the pierce usually swell and bleed at the end of the day with frivole and alhambra.  Sweet studs are ok with ointment.
> 
> But still, I find I reach for my onyx vintage alhambra more than other pairs.



Oh dear!! Really? Ouch. That's what I'm worried about. This is what stopped me from buying the frivole earrings a couple of years back when I bought my ring. I was worried it would give me problems and I'd never wear it. However, the beauty of VCA earrings is just so irresistible!! Years later and I'm still thinking about them.


----------



## ShyShy

hopingoneday said:


> Hi shyshy!  I have the diamond frivole earrings and find them perfectly comfortable.  My SA adjusted them for me when I purchased them.



Hey hopingoneday! Phew! So maybe it can be made comfortable straight away! I wonder why the SA never told me that when I bought my ring. They were definitely keen on selling the earrings too although they were trying to talk me into getting the socrate ones... I will definitely ask about immediate adjustments and such. One question, I read a while back that VCA earrings have left and right posts, do you know if that's still the case? Or maybe I'm completely mistaken...?


----------



## dolphingirl

ShyShy said:


> Oh dear!! Really? Ouch. That's what I'm worried about. This is what stopped me from buying the frivole earrings a couple of years back when I bought my ring. I was worried it would give me problems and I'd never wear it. However, the beauty of VCA earrings is just so irresistible!! Years later and I'm still thinking about them.



I just went to the boutique yesterday and SA told me to bring the earrings back to adjust the tension on the back.  VCA can loosen the back of the ear clips so they don't pinch.  

Definitely go try the frivole at the boutique and see if you still like them.  If you do, get them.  They basically match with anything.


----------



## Suzie

texasgirliegirl said:


> Bali!!
> Did you stay at any of the Aman resorts?
> Heaven.



No I stayed at Rimba resort which was beautiful and it is part of Ayana resort and you can use the facilities of both. There is an amazing Rock Pool bar there jutting over the ocean.


----------



## Dani3ear

Suzie said:


> Took these pics whilst in Bali last week. The first one is my 10 motif MOP with a 5 motif added and the second one is a vintage WG 10 motif with a 3 inch extender added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2701264


----------



## Suzie

texasgirliegirl said:


> I love that dress!!!!



Thank you.


----------



## Suzie

Dani3ear said:


> Beautiful!
> I was staying at the Ayana just last week (was in Ubud the week before)-- funny if we'd seen each other at the pool and not known it! Weren't the views breathtaking?



Yes it was totally gorgeous and all of the pools were lovely. Our favourite pool was the Ocean Pool at Ayana. We were there from the 18th to the 25th of July.


----------



## hopingoneday

ShyShy said:


> Hey hopingoneday! Phew! So maybe it can be made comfortable straight away! I wonder why the SA never told me that when I bought my ring. They were definitely keen on selling the earrings too although they were trying to talk me into getting the socrate ones... I will definitely ask about immediate adjustments and such. One question, I read a while back that VCA earrings have left and right posts, do you know if that's still the case? Or maybe I'm completely mistaken...?



That's absolutely correct about there being a left and a right post. Each earring has a little tiny dot on the Omega clasp-- the left earring faces left and the right earring faces right. It is a little hard to explain, but completely simple when someone shows you in person. If you wear them in the wrong ears, they do pinch a little. Plus, with an earring like the frivole, the flower does not sit properly on your ear.  

Another thing to consider is that VCA does offer the option of different length posts; I know they make extra long ones for people with larger earlobes, and will swap them out for free at the time of purchase, for instance.  If you have difficulty getting the earring ON your ear (ie, the post is TOO long), there is the possibility that the post is not screwed in all the way, or the Omega clasp needs to be adjusted to open wider. This was the case with my alhambra earrings. As for the posts, they screw and unscrew, so that the earrings could also be worn as clip ons, and thus the post could be partially unscrewed and a little bit longer than it should be.  Phew!  Does all of that make sense?


----------



## hopingoneday

Suzie said:


> Yes it was totally gorgeous and all of the pools were lovely. Our favourite pool was the Ocean Pool at Ayana. We were there from the 18th to the 25th of July.




It sounds so nice!


----------



## hopingoneday

texasgirliegirl said:


> The porcelain is a beautiful color. I personally have a really hard time wrapping my head around the price for clay, however I DID spend sn insane amount on the (letter ) wood!!
> 
> Since lapis doesn't look promising this is essentially your only chance to get this color.
> 
> It's stunning.




Thank you! It really is a beautiful color! The price was made to seem more reasonable by the fact that the SA, who was brand new at VCA,  quoted me the wrong price originally. It ended up being less than she initially said!


----------



## hopingoneday

dessert1st said:


> Looks great!  The color is quite intense and striking! That would look so stunning worn with a white blouse especially I bet.  Do you like it and happy you got it?  I was such an enabler I felt guilty.




Lol!!!  I do like it a lot, and as I just replied to TGG, it was less expensive than originally quoted, so I even began to feel that it was most reasonable . Warped!


----------



## hopingoneday

texasgirliegirl said:


> Five of my 20's are really two ten motifs. The only true 20's I have are malachite and turquoise due to color matching issues. Trust me. You really don't notice the clasp and the flexibility if affords you is very worth it.
> 
> I also have the frivole earrings ( both large yg and pave) and have had no trouble with pinching.




TGG, would you ever post a family pic? I would love to see all your necklaces together! I think I would have a heart attack!


----------



## hopingoneday

Metrowestmama said:


> It is beautiful!! I only wear WG. I'll have to have my parents see what they can find and text me depending on what is there at the time. Adoring my WG MOP pieces and eyeing the frivolous small earrings and pendant or the Onyx/Gray. But I'll hold off to see what they find first.
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm sure you'll get LOTS of compliments on this piece!!




Wouldn't it be amazing if they offered the alhambra necklace in the gray mother of pearl! That would look amazing with white gold!


----------



## dessert1st

hopingoneday said:


> Wouldn't it be amazing if they offered the alhambra necklace in the gray mother of pearl! That would look amazing with white gold!




YES!!!  That would be super amazing!  Should have told that jewelry designer!  Let's send in a petition!!


----------



## hopingoneday

dessert1st said:


> YES!!!  That would be super amazing!  Should have told that jewelry designer!  Let's send in a petition!!




Lol!  I would buy it in a flash! While I was at the Place vendome store, I was looking at the lucky Alhambra long necklace. The gray mother of pearl is so iridescent  it has almost every color of the rainbow in it!


----------



## Dani3ear

Suzie said:


> Yes it was totally gorgeous and all of the pools were lovely. Our favourite pool was the Ocean Pool at Ayana. We were there from the 18th to the 25th of July.




19th to 26th for us! I agree; the Ocean Pool was amazing, as was their private Kubu beach. Hope you had a wonderful holiday


----------



## sbelle

hopingoneday said:


> Wouldn't it be amazing if they offered the alhambra necklace in the gray mother of pearl! That would look amazing with white gold!





dessert1st said:


> YES!!!  That would be super amazing!  Should have told that jewelry designer!  Let's send in a petition!!




I have 2 grey mop 9 motif Modern Alhambra necklaces, which although they are still shown on the website haven't been available for a few years.  





I asked me SA recently why the grey mop Modern Alhambra line was discontinued and she said there were some issues with grey mop.  It wasn't an availability issue, but an issue with working with it.  Of course I can't remember now exactly what she said-- anyone here know what it is?  

Maybe it is just an issue using the grey mop in the Modern setting, because as we know if is still used in the Magic necklaces.


----------



## hopingoneday

sbelle said:


> I have 2 grey mop 9 motif Modern Alhambra necklaces, which although they are still shown on the website haven't been available for a few years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked me SA recently why the grey mop Modern Alhambra line was discontinued and she said there were some issues with grey mop.  It wasn't an availability issue, but an issue with working with it.  Of course I can't remember now exactly what she said-- anyone here know what it is?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it is just an issue using the grey mop in the Modern setting, because as we know if is still used in the Magic necklaces.




How funny- I have never seen one.  It's beautiful!


----------



## ShyShy

Thanks TGG. I will give this option a go when I'm at the boutique!



texasgirliegirl said:


> Five of my 20's are really two ten motifs. The only true 20's I have are malachite and turquoise due to color matching issues. Trust me. You really don't notice the clasp and the flexibility if affords you is very worth it.
> I also have the frivole earrings ( both large yg and pave) and have had no trouble with pinching.


----------



## Lexgal

dessert1st said:


> YES!!!  That would be super amazing!  Should have told that jewelry designer!  Let's send in a petition!!


Add me to the grey MOP list. I inquired about it when I purchased my malachite and was told it is not available except  in  magic.


----------



## Suzie

Dani3ear said:


> 19th to 26th for us! I agree; the Ocean Pool was amazing, as was their private Kubu beach. Hope you had a wonderful holiday



Oh my, we could have been beside you at the pool and not know! We went to the private beach one day, spectacular views but what about the walk back up, my calves were sore for days. We did have a great trip, I hope you did too.


----------



## ShyShy

dolphingirl said:


> I just went to the boutique yesterday and SA told me to bring the earrings back to adjust the tension on the back.  VCA can loosen the back of the ear clips so they don't pinch.
> 
> Definitely go try the frivole at the boutique and see if you still like them.  If you do, get them.  They basically match with anything.



Do you think the pinching has anything to do with the left and right post thing? I did not know and was wondering if that was the reason I struggled with putting them on. My earlobes were so red when I had them on... And agree with you, they would be gorgeous with just about everything!!


----------



## dolphingirl

ShyShy said:


> Do you think the pinching has anything to do with the left and right post thing? I did not know and was wondering if that was the reason I struggled with putting them on. My earlobes were so red when I had them on... And agree with you, they would be gorgeous with just about everything!!



I always have problem putting them on.  I have to look at the mirror to find the pierce in order to push the post through.  The posts are too short for my lobes.  The pinching is probably from the tension at the back + the allergic reaction to yellow gold.  I have very sensitive ears.  I have never tried to swap sides so do not know if the L or R construction of the post has anything to do with the pinching.


----------



## dessert1st

sbelle said:


> I have 2 grey mop 9 motif Modern Alhambra necklaces, which although they are still shown on the website haven't been available for a few years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked me SA recently why the grey mop Modern Alhambra line was discontinued and she said there were some issues with grey mop.  It wasn't an availability issue, but an issue with working with it.  Of course I can't remember now exactly what she said-- anyone here know what it is?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it is just an issue using the grey mop in the Modern setting, because as we know if is still used in the Magic necklaces.





Beautiful!  Sbelle you have the most fantastic collection.  Thanks for sharing.  Must look fabulous!  Would love to have it in the vintage style one day.


----------



## Valentinegirl

How long were all the alhambra MOP/ONYX/CARNELIAN necklaces?  I'm talking about the 10 motif. I went to purchase one for my mother and none fit right. They were very short. They were not like that.  I noticed they were 16.92 inches now.  Weren't they 18 inches long?  I also thought that the motifs were slightly smaller. My pendants are all 18 inches.


----------



## dessert1st

Valentinegirl said:


> How long were all the alhambra MOP/ONYX/CARNELIAN necklaces?  I'm talking about the 10 motif. I went to purchase one for my mother and none fit right. They were very short. They were not like that.  I noticed they were 16.92 inches now.  Weren't they 18 inches long?  I also thought that the motifs were slightly smaller. My pendants are all 18 inches.




I think the website notes the length.  I also think VCA will adjust length if needed.  You may want to inquire.


----------



## Coconuts40

Hi Everybody, I am new to PurseForum, and happy to be here.  I am new to Van Cleef, recently putting a down payment for a 20Motif MOP WG. 

I was hoping to get the opinion of all you wonderful ladies here, that have wonderful taste!  

I wanted to purchase some Sweet Alhambra bracelets, to  wear everyday.  However, my SA talked me out of it and said the Sweet Alhambra are meant to be for children.  I am 40 y.o and he tried to convince me to buy things I will grow into, rather than grow out of.  I currently have the Sweet Alhambra earrings in MOP WG, and might also buy the Sweet Alhambra Turquoise.  I love the Sweet bracelets, especially for every day, but now I'm too embarrassed to go back and purchase it.  So my question for you ladies, is do you find Sweet Alhambra too young for a 40 year old?  Do any of you own the Sweet bracelets?  Thank you


----------



## dialv

Welcome Coconuts40, i am in my late 30's, have the Carnelian heart sweet bracelet(it was my first piece) and love it.  Dainty doesn't mean just for children. If you want it get them. I would say simply that I really like them please order them in. Unless they are in stock.  I love my SA and in my opinion I would shop around for one you like. I think it makes a big difference.


----------



## Coconuts40

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Everybody, I am new to PurseForum, and happy to be here.  I am new to Van Cleef, recently putting a down payment for a 20Motif MOP WG.
> 
> I was hoping to get the opinion of all you wonderful ladies here, that have wonderful taste!
> 
> I wanted to purchase some Sweet Alhambra bracelets, to  wear everyday.  However, my SA talked me out of it and said the Sweet Alhambra are meant to be for children.  I am 40 y.o and he tried to convince me to buy things I will grow into, rather than grow out of.  I currently have the Sweet Alhambra earrings in MOP WG, and might also buy the Sweet Alhambra Turquoise.  I love the Sweet bracelets, especially for every day, but now I'm too embarrassed to go back and purchase it.  So my question for you ladies, is do you find Sweet Alhambra too young for a 40 year old?  Do any of you own the Sweet bracelets?  Thank you





dialv said:


> Welcome Coconuts40, i am in my late 30's, have the Carnelian heart sweet bracelet(it was my first piece) and love it.  Dainty doesn't mean just for children. If you want it get them. I would say simply that I really like them please order them in. Unless they are in stock.  I love my SA and in my opinion I would shop around for one you like. I think it makes a big difference.




Hi Dialv.  Thank you for your reply.  Yes, when I put the down payment for the 20 Motif MOP WG, I started looking at the Sweet Alhambra bracelets...they have available the turquoise butterfly and the MOP clover in YG.  I wanted to buy one of them, and I agree that small does not mean children.  I think they were initially made for children and mothers?  Personally I love my Sweet Alhambra earrings, and think they suit my 5'6" frame for every day much better than a larger size.  I think I will go back and purchase regardless of what he thinks.


----------



## LVoeletters

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Everybody, I am new to PurseForum, and happy to be here.  I am new to Van Cleef, recently putting a down payment for a 20Motif MOP WG.
> 
> I was hoping to get the opinion of all you wonderful ladies here, that have wonderful taste!
> 
> I wanted to purchase some Sweet Alhambra bracelets, to  wear everyday.  However, my SA talked me out of it and said the Sweet Alhambra are meant to be for children.  I am 40 y.o and he tried to convince me to buy things I will grow into, rather than grow out of.  I currently have the Sweet Alhambra earrings in MOP WG, and might also buy the Sweet Alhambra Turquoise.  I love the Sweet bracelets, especially for every day, but now I'm too embarrassed to go back and purchase it.  So my question for you ladies, is do you find Sweet Alhambra too young for a 40 year old?  Do any of you own the Sweet bracelets?  Thank you


I'm very surprised by his attitude...I think sweets on women look chic and dainty. i.e. Charlotte SATC with her double sweet necklaces...

I think sweets would look great with a 20 motif. Keeps your look fresh and light. I think fellow PFer, Junkenpo, is a great example of how relaxed yet stylish this collection is. However what I don't think is great is your SA, so if you buy it def buy it from someone else who embraces your sense of style.


----------



## sbelle

Valentinegirl said:


> How long were all the alhambra MOP/ONYX/CARNELIAN necklaces?  I'm talking about the 10 motif. I went to purchase one for my mother and none fit right. They were very short. They were not like that.  I noticed they were 16.92 inches now.  Weren't they 18 inches long?  I also thought that the motifs were slightly smaller. My pendants are all 18 inches.




The standard length for vintage alhambra necklaces is ( and has been as long as I've been collecting) 42 cms or about 16.5 inches.  VCA will add another 2 inches or so if done close to when you purchase.  

I am not expert on the pendants but the one I used to own could be worn at two lengths --16.5 inches and 18.5 inches.


----------



## Coconuts40

LVoeletters said:


> I'm very surprised by his attitude...I think sweets on women look chic and dainty. i.e. Charlotte SATC with her double sweet necklaces...
> 
> I think sweets would look great with a 20 motif. Keeps your look fresh and light. I think fellow PFer, Junkenpo, is a great example of how relaxed yet stylish this collection is. However what I don't think is great is your SA, so if you buy it def buy it from someone else who embraces your sense of style.



Yes, I agree, his attitude was not comfortable.  There is only one place to buy Van Cleef in my city and now I feel judged by my purchases.  With that said, I am not going to let someone dictate my personal style.  I do agree that I should buy pieces I will grow with, but a lot of people prefer smaller pieces for day, such as myself.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Suzie said:


> No I stayed at Rimba resort which was beautiful and it is part of Ayana resort and you can use the facilities of both. There is an amazing Rock Pool bar there jutting over the ocean.



Sounds dreamy!!!
I would love to go back someday


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hopingoneday said:


> TGG, would you ever post a family pic? I would love to see all your necklaces together! I think I would have a heart attack!



I'm tech challenged!!!
Other tpf friends have posted photos for me.  I haven't posted any for a while though...
If my husband ever saw a family shot he would pass out for certain.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> I have 2 grey mop 9 motif Modern Alhambra necklaces, which although they are still shown on the website haven't been available for a few years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked me SA recently why the grey mop Modern Alhambra line was discontinued and she said there were some issues with grey mop.  It wasn't an availability issue, but an issue with working with it.  Of course I can't remember now exactly what she said-- anyone here know what it is?
> 
> Maybe it is just an issue using the grey mop in the Modern setting, because as we know if is still used in the Magic necklaces.


I've been asking about grey mop for years .
This is one I would have difficulty passing up....


----------



## hopingoneday

texasgirliegirl said:


> I'm tech challenged!!!
> 
> Other tpf friends have posted photos for me.  I haven't posted any for a while though...
> 
> If my husband ever saw a family shot he would pass out for certain.




Lol, me too, but finally cracked the code... A little! And hubbies are sometimes best protected from photos like thsi at, I find!


----------



## ShyShy

hopingoneday said:


> That's absolutely correct about there being a left and a right post. Each earring has a little tiny dot on the Omega clasp-- the left earring faces left and the right earring faces right. It is a little hard to explain, but completely simple when someone shows you in person. If you wear them in the wrong ears, they do pinch a little. Plus, with an earring like the frivole, the flower does not sit properly on your ear.
> 
> Another thing to consider is that VCA does offer the option of different length posts; I know they make extra long ones for people with larger earlobes, and will swap them out for free at the time of purchase, for instance.  If you have difficulty getting the earring ON your ear (ie, the post is TOO long), there is the possibility that the post is not screwed in all the way, or the Omega clasp needs to be adjusted to open wider. This was the case with my alhambra earrings. As for the posts, they screw and unscrew, so that the earrings could also be worn as clip ons, and thus the post could be partially unscrewed and a little bit longer than it should be.  Phew!  Does all of that make sense?



Wow, hopingoneday thank you so much for educating me on this. Now I feel so much more equipped when I next go in. I struggled quite a bit putting then on and my ears went red when it finally went on. It didn't feel right. I didn't think to swap sides though, nor did I know that the posts could come off! Yikes. I hope I have better luck next time. But thank you for taking the time to go through all the potential issues with me! Really appreciate that!!


----------



## hopingoneday

ShyShy said:


> Wow, hopingoneday thank you so much for educating me on this. Now I feel so much more equipped when I next go in. I struggled quite a bit putting then on and my ears went red when it finally went on. It didn't feel right. I didn't think to swap sides though, nor did I know that the posts could come off! Yikes. I hope I have better luck next time. But thank you for taking the time to go through all the potential issues with me! Really appreciate that!!




Lol, my kids always say TOO much detail, mom!  But I'm glad if it's helpful.


----------



## dessert1st

hopingoneday said:


> Lol, me too, but finally cracked the code... A little! And hubbies are sometimes best protected from photos like thsi at, I find!




Agreed!!  My husband can be the most unobservant person but thank goodness otherwise I may be in big trouble!!


----------



## hopingoneday

dessert1st said:


> Agreed!!  My husband can be the most unobservant person but thank goodness otherwise I may be in big trouble!!




My DH and I have been married so long he is on to me.  He is pretty unobservant too, but savvy enough now to laugh and roll his eyes when I say, "What, this?  Oh, I've had that for a while now...".  Lucky for me he is too smart to ask how long "a while" is!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

dessert1st said:


> Agreed!!  My husband can be the most unobservant person but thank goodness otherwise I may be in big trouble!!



I thought mine was as well until one day when he looked at me and said,  "how many different colors do you have of that necklace?"  
He was referring to a vintage Alhambra 20 motif. 
Gulp


----------



## perleegirl

Hi! I have this question on Cartier forum, but thought I would ask here too, knowing how many of you have the LOVE bracelet. For those of you that wear your LOVE with watch...Is it really that damaging, and do the dents and scratches from doing so bother you?  Also, for those of you that have any Perlee bracelets, do you wear LOVE stacked with it? Is Love more durable than Perlee? I have R/G Clover, but want a more casual everyday piece so am considering the LOVE. I am thinking of wearing it with my watch because I am very protective with my VCA bracelets, including a few 5 motifs,  and don't want do damage them.  Also, Do you like the look of LOVE stacked with Dia Clover Perlee? I would hate to invest in the Love bracelet and have buyers remorse since returning is not an option. Thank you all kindly for any input.


----------



## dessert1st

hopingoneday said:


> My DH and I have been married so long he is on to me.  He is pretty unobservant too, but savvy enough now to laugh and roll his eyes when I say, "What, this?  Oh, I've had that for a while now...".  Lucky for me he is too smart to ask how long "a while" is!



Too funny!


----------



## dessert1st

texasgirliegirl said:


> I thought mine was as well until one day when he looked at me and said,  "how many different colors do you have of that necklace?"
> He was referring to a vintage Alhambra 20 motif.
> Gulp



Uh oh, I have a feeling I may be the naive one.  Lol!


----------



## NYTexan

hopingoneday said:


> Hmmm.  I'm not totally sure, because when I was there, they had the blue porcelain pieces posted earlier PLUS a piece that the SA said was exclusive to the Japanese market -- a large single motif short vintage alhambra that I believe (but am not 100% sure) was WG and pave diamonds.  I breezed past it because I don't wear WG much!!!  I don't think they had anything else in the Alhambra line.
> 
> Here is a bad pic of the single motif blue I just got but the color is pretty accurate.  It was 3250eu gross (will be 12% less after VAT).
> View attachment 2705139


Love love love it!!!! Do they have a 5 motif bracelet in the porcelain too? Lapis of course would be ideal but I don't think that will happen.


----------



## hopingoneday

NYTexan said:


> Love love love it!!!! Do they have a 5 motif bracelet in the porcelain too? Lapis of course would be ideal but I don't think that will happen.




Thank you so much NYTexan!  No, sadly no bracelet, but the SA told me that the single motif necklace I got will be a "permanent" offering at the Place Vendome store, not a limited edition, so perhaps they will add other things too eventually?  I agree that in the absence of lapis, this is a good alternative!  A bracelet would be lovely.


----------



## hopingoneday

texasgirliegirl said:


> I thought mine was as well until one day when he looked at me and said,  "how many different colors do you have of that necklace?"
> 
> He was referring to a vintage Alhambra 20 motif.
> 
> Gulp




Gulp is right!!!!! I'm dying!! TOO funny!


----------



## Dani3ear

Suzie said:


> Oh my, we could have been beside you at the pool and not know! We went to the private beach one day, spectacular views but what about the walk back up, my calves were sore for days. We did have a great trip, I hope you did too.




Haha! I'd forgotten about those stairs-- yeah, they were pretty brutal. Totally worth it though! It was a wonderful trip, with memories to last a lifetime.


----------



## A Class Act

Girls, long time VCA lover but purchase-virgin here. I'm heading to NYC at the end of September for a shopping trip with my mum and sister. I have LOVED the yg Onyx Vintage Alhambra 20 motif since I saw it in Japan and Hong Kong last year but I couldn't bring myself to spend that much on one item. So, I turn to you lovely wise fashionistas to help me decide: small yg frivole earrings or yg onyx vintage Alhambra 10 motif necklace? Keeping in mind it will be a few years - if ever - before I get another VCA item (no VCA in Australia and I will be on ban island forever and a day anyway after this trip!) Thank you in advance girls!


----------



## Coconuts40

A Class Act said:


> Girls, long time VCA lover but purchase-virgin here. I'm heading to NYC at the end of September for a shopping trip with my mum and sister. I have LOVED the yg Onyx Vintage Alhambra 20 motif since I saw it in Japan and Hong Kong last year but I couldn't bring myself to spend that much on one item. So, I turn to you lovely wise fashionistas to help me decide: small yg frivole earrings or yg onyx vintage Alhambra 10 motif necklace? Keeping in mind it will be a few years - if ever - before I get another VCA item (no VCA in Australia and I will be on ban island forever and a day anyway after this trip!) Thank you in advance girls!



Hmmm, now that's a joyful dilemma to have.  I can relate, as I just recently purchased my first VCA items.  Your  first VCA purchase is very special, and one you will always remember.  

I am sure both options will give you great happiness and you can't go wrong with the earrings or the necklace.  I would go for what you think you will get the most use out of. 

I can tell you what I did...for my first purchase I stuck to Alhambra ( sweet Alhambra MOP WG earrings, and also put a down payment/order on a 20 Motif MOP WG necklace).  I do anticipate down the road moving towards the frivole earrings as well, but wanted to start off with the Alhambra.

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## kat99

A Class Act said:


> Girls, long time VCA lover but purchase-virgin here. I'm heading to NYC at the end of September for a shopping trip with my mum and sister. I have LOVED the yg Onyx Vintage Alhambra 20 motif since I saw it in Japan and Hong Kong last year but I couldn't bring myself to spend that much on one item. So, I turn to you lovely wise fashionistas to help me decide: small yg frivole earrings or yg onyx vintage Alhambra 10 motif necklace? Keeping in mind it will be a few years - if ever - before I get another VCA item (no VCA in Australia and I will be on ban island forever and a day anyway after this trip!) Thank you in advance girls!




You will love either but I give the slight edge to the onyx. Still my favorite Alhambra and super versatile.


----------



## dessert1st

A Class Act said:


> Girls, long time VCA lover but purchase-virgin here. I'm heading to NYC at the end of September for a shopping trip with my mum and sister. I have LOVED the yg Onyx Vintage Alhambra 20 motif since I saw it in Japan and Hong Kong last year but I couldn't bring myself to spend that much on one item. So, I turn to you lovely wise fashionistas to help me decide: small yg frivole earrings or yg onyx vintage Alhambra 10 motif necklace? Keeping in mind it will be a few years - if ever - before I get another VCA item (no VCA in Australia and I will be on ban island forever and a day anyway after this trip!) Thank you in advance girls!




Both will go with everything and are lovely choices but my vote is for the 10 motif onyx.  Down the road you can fulfill your dream and add another 10 and voila you'll have your 20.  You'll still get tons of use out of your 10 in the mean time.  

For me I am not the type to change earrings everyday. I wore the same earrings for almost 10 years a south sea pearl earrings which I considered a classic. I didn't need to buy too many other earring styles.  But that's me.  Just like Coconuts40 said, how often will you wear something?  What will get the most use.  

Good luck and have fun deciding!


----------



## I'll take two

texasgirliegirl said:


> I'm tech challenged!!!
> Other tpf friends have posted photos for me.  I haven't posted any for a while though...
> If my husband ever saw a family shot he would pass out for certain.





hopingoneday said:


> My DH and I have been married so long he is on to me.  He is pretty unobservant too, but savvy enough now to laugh and roll his eyes when I say, "What, this?  Oh, I've had that for a while now...".  Lucky for me he is too smart to ask how long "a while" is!


Group shot would be bad enough but the thing I dread more is insurance renewal time because that is when my DH rolls his eyes the most although these days it is at least done with a wry smile .


A Class Act said:


> Girls, long time VCA lover but purchase-virgin here. I'm heading to NYC at the end of September for a shopping trip with my mum and sister. I have LOVED the yg Onyx Vintage Alhambra 20 motif since I saw it in Japan and Hong Kong last year but I couldn't bring myself to spend that much on one item. So, I turn to you lovely wise fashionistas to help me decide: small yg frivole earrings or yg onyx vintage Alhambra 10 motif necklace? Keeping in mind it will be a few years - if ever - before I get another VCA item (no VCA in Australia and I will be on ban island forever and a day anyway after this trip!) Thank you in advance girls!


I like both items but would go for the onyx necklace first out of those two items 

Was asked to post a modelling shot of the rose gold Magic ring ,here it is courtesy of my lovely dear TPF friend who took this little pic of me during a wonderful get together.Wore it with the Perlee bangles and Cosmos pendant .


----------



## kimber418

A Class Act said:


> Girls, long time VCA lover but purchase-virgin here. I'm heading to NYC at the end of September for a shopping trip with my mum and sister. I have LOVED the yg Onyx Vintage Alhambra 20 motif since I saw it in Japan and Hong Kong last year but I couldn't bring myself to spend that much on one item. So, I turn to you lovely wise fashionistas to help me decide: small yg frivole earrings or yg onyx vintage Alhambra 10 motif necklace? Keeping in mind it will be a few years - if ever - before I get another VCA item (no VCA in Australia and I will be on ban island forever and a day anyway after this trip!) Thank you in advance girls!


I would go for the 10 motif onyx.  I think you will get so much enjoyment out of this as a first piece.  My first was a 10 motif YG Mother of Pearl.  I loved wearing it. (still do and I turned it in to a 20 a year later by buying another 10    Have fun on your trip!


----------



## allure244

A Class Act said:


> Girls, long time VCA lover but purchase-virgin here. I'm heading to NYC at the end of September for a shopping trip with my mum and sister. I have LOVED the yg Onyx Vintage Alhambra 20 motif since I saw it in Japan and Hong Kong last year but I couldn't bring myself to spend that much on one item. So, I turn to you lovely wise fashionistas to help me decide: small yg frivole earrings or yg onyx vintage Alhambra 10 motif necklace? Keeping in mind it will be a few years - if ever - before I get another VCA item (no VCA in Australia and I will be on ban island forever and a day anyway after this trip!) Thank you in advance girls!



another vote for buying a 10 motif yg onyx vintage alhambra. then saving up to add another 10 motif later so you can wear them as either 10 motif or 20 motif. 

or get a 10 motif and then save up for the bracelet. you can connect the bracelet (5 motifs) to and lengthen a 10 motif necklace as well. the good thing about bracelets is that you can easily admire the pieces on yourself whereas the necklace is harder to see on yourself


----------



## A Class Act

Thank you so much for all your opinions. 10 motif onyx vintage Alhambra it is! Can't wait to show you my reveal in a few months! 2 more questions: 1) does VCA still lengthen the 10 motif by about 2 inches and evenly space the motifs accordingly for free on request when you purchase? (Have seen this mentioned a few times in this forum but am seeking more recent confirmation) 2) for ladies that often work at a desk, do you find the 20 motif brushes against it? Am thinking this may take my mind off the 20 motif as I'm at a desk for what feels like the majority of my life and wouldn't want to constantly worry that I may scratch my necklace.


----------



## hopingoneday

kat99 said:


> you will love either but i give the slight edge to the onyx. Still my favorite alhambra and super versatile.




+1


----------



## hopingoneday

I'll take two said:


> Group shot would be bad enough but the thing I dread more is insurance renewal time because that is when my DH rolls his eyes the most although these days it is at least done with a wry smile .
> 
> I like both items but would go for the onyx necklace first out of those two items
> 
> Was asked to post a modelling shot of the rose gold Magic ring ,here it is courtesy of my lovely dear TPF friend who took this little pic of me during a wonderful get together.Wore it with the Perlee bangles and Cosmos pendant .




Beautiful ring and it looks lovely on you!!!


----------



## hopingoneday

A Class Act said:


> Thank you so much for all your opinions. 10 motif onyx vintage Alhambra it is! Can't wait to show you my reveal in a few months! 2 more questions: 1) does VCA still lengthen the 10 motif by about 2 inches and evenly space the motifs accordingly for free on request when you purchase? (Have seen this mentioned a few times in this forum but am seeking more recent confirmation) 2) for ladies that often work at a desk, do you find the 20 motif brushes against it? Am thinking this may take my mind off the 20 motif as I'm at a desk for what feels like the majority of my life and wouldn't want to constantly worry that I may scratch my necklace.



Yay!  Have fun making your first purchase.  And yes, they'll still modify length by up to 2" or 4 cm in either direction (shorter or longer) for free, evenly spaced - but it takes forever.  The SA I just saw in Paris two days ago offered this.

As for the longer length brushing against the desk  I have never had a problem with this when I have worn my longer necklaces. However it us tempting to play with it  - lol!


----------



## Suzie

I'll take two said:


> Group shot would be bad enough but the thing I dread more is insurance renewal time because that is when my DH rolls his eyes the most although these days it is at least done with a wry smile .
> 
> I like both items but would go for the onyx necklace first out of those two items
> 
> Was asked to post a modelling shot of the rose gold Magic ring ,here it is courtesy of my lovely dear TPF friend who took this little pic of me during a wonderful get together.Wore it with the Perlee bangles and Cosmos pendant .



Great photo, you look amazing. Love your shoes too, who are they by?


----------



## perleegirl

I'll take two said:


> Group shot would be bad enough but the thing I dread more is insurance renewal time because that is when my DH rolls his eyes the most although these days it is at least done with a wry smile .
> 
> I like both items but would go for the onyx necklace first out of those two items
> 
> Was asked to post a modelling shot of the rose gold Magic ring ,here it is courtesy of my lovely dear TPF friend who took this little pic of me during a wonderful get together.Wore it with the Perlee bangles and Cosmos pendant .


WOW! Do you have two Clover bracelets?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

A Class Act said:


> Girls, long time VCA lover but purchase-virgin here. I'm heading to NYC at the end of September for a shopping trip with my mum and sister. I have LOVED the yg Onyx Vintage Alhambra 20 motif since I saw it in Japan and Hong Kong last year but I couldn't bring myself to spend that much on one item. So, I turn to you lovely wise fashionistas to help me decide: small yg frivole earrings or yg onyx vintage Alhambra 10 motif necklace? Keeping in mind it will be a few years - if ever - before I get another VCA item (no VCA in Australia and I will be on ban island forever and a day anyway after this trip!) Thank you in advance girls!



Another vote for the onyx. 
Great piece. I wear onyx much more often than mop. It's classic yet striking.  A ten motif is a wonderful piece. I have two and so stones connect them to wear as a 20. I must admit that I find myself wearing the 10 more often because the 20 motif swings around a lot ( chasing after kids- ha!!)....
A 20 wrapped around the wrist makes a great bracelet. When I wore mine like that to the NYC vca one of the security guards had a fit over it ( in a good way).


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I'll take two said:


> Group shot would be bad enough but the thing I dread more is insurance renewal time because that is when my DH rolls his eyes the most although these days it is at least done with a wry smile .
> 
> I like both items but would go for the onyx necklace first out of those two items
> 
> Was asked to post a modelling shot of the rose gold Magic ring ,here it is courtesy of my lovely dear TPF friend who took this little pic of me during a wonderful get together.Wore it with the Perlee bangles and Cosmos pendant .



You look great!! Love your top and especially your perlee bracelets. Wow


----------



## A Class Act

hopingoneday said:


> Yay!  Have fun making your first purchase.  And yes, they'll still modify length by up to 2" or 4 cm in either direction (shorter or longer) for free, evenly spaced - but it takes forever.  The SA I just saw in Paris two days ago offered this.
> 
> As for the longer length brushing against the desk  I have never had a problem with this when I have worn my longer necklaces. However it us tempting to play with it  - lol!



Thank you for your comments hopingoneday! They're super helpful. Can't wait to hit NYC now!


----------



## perleegirl

perleegirl said:


> Hi! I have this question on Cartier forum, but thought I would ask here too, knowing how many of you have the LOVE bracelet. For those of you that wear your LOVE with watch...Is it really that damaging, and do the dents and scratches from doing so bother you?  Also, for those of you that have any Perlee bracelets, do you wear LOVE stacked with it? Is Love more durable than Perlee? I have R/G Clover, but want a more casual everyday piece so am considering the LOVE. I am thinking of wearing it with my watch because I am very protective with my VCA bracelets, including a few 5 motifs,  and don't want do damage them.  Also, Do you like the look of LOVE stacked with Dia Clover Perlee? I would hate to invest in the Love bracelet and have buyers remorse since returning is not an option. Thank you all kindly for any input.


Didn't get any feedback on this dilemma, so thought I would ask again. ^^^^^


----------



## I'll take two

texasgirliegirl said:


> You look great!! Love your top and especially your perlee bracelets. Wow


Thank you   . My top was from a local boutique and is Hale Bob ,not very expensive but it has been a great easy care summer piece .



perleegirl said:


> Didn't get any feedback on this dilemma, so thought I would ask again. ^^^^^


I have worn two clover bracelet's together quite a lot and have not had any problems. From what I have seen the Cartier love is the same shape so you should be able to have it in a size that will stack nicely with a perlee. I really like the love bracelets but as I don't like to sleep in jewellery I decided to stick with Perlee.



hopingoneday said:


> Beautiful ring and it looks lovely on you!!!


Thank you 



Suzie said:


> Great photo, you look amazing. Love your shoes too, who are they by?


Thank you Suzie . The shoes are by Valentino ,I bought them in the sale a couple of years ago and love them more because they were a bargain .



perleegirl said:


> WOW! Do you have two Clover bracelets?


Yes I have the white gold and rose gold clover bangles.


----------



## bougainvillier

I'll take two said:


> Group shot would be bad enough but the thing I dread more is insurance renewal time because that is when my DH rolls his eyes the most although these days it is at least done with a wry smile .
> 
> I like both items but would go for the onyx necklace first out of those two items
> 
> Was asked to post a modelling shot of the rose gold Magic ring ,here it is courtesy of my lovely dear TPF friend who took this little pic of me during a wonderful get together.Wore it with the Perlee bangles and Cosmos pendant .



So elegant!!


----------



## A Class Act

Thank you Texasgirliegirl. I never thought to wear the necklaces as bracelets-there's so much you can do with them!


----------



## perleegirl

I'll take two said:


> Thank you   . My top was from a local boutique and is Hale Bob ,not very expensive but it has been a great easy care summer piece .
> 
> 
> I have worn two clover bracelet's together quite a lot and have not had any problems. From what I have seen the Cartier love is the same shape so you should be able to have it in a size that will stack nicely with a perlee. I really like the love bracelets but as I don't like to sleep in jewellery I decided to stick with Perlee.
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> Thank you Suzie . The shoes are by Valentino ,I bought them in the sale a couple of years ago and love them more because they were a bargain .
> 
> 
> Yes I have the white gold and rose gold clover bangles.


Lucky Girl! I have R/G, but really want W/G.  I bought mine when they were $10,000 cheaper.
I would have a hard time paying that much more for a piece I already have knowing what I bought it for. I'm always keeping my eyes out for a preowned, but have never seen one. I have also thought about checking with VCA to see if mine could be rhodium plated, but know it's probably not recommended.


----------



## lebagfairy

Just wanted to share this pic from my trip to Paris two months ago, beautiful blue porcelain in the store window at the Place Vendome Boutique


Sautoir 20 motifs, or jaune, diamants et porcelain Bleu de Sevres 54k EUR
Pendentif et chaine, or jaune et porcelain Bleu de Sevres 3,250 EUR


----------



## simurgh

Hi ChaneLisette and texasgirliegirl, 

Thanks so much for the replies, and I'm sorry for not seeing them sooner - I turned my notifications off by accident!  I'd love to hear from anyone else who's stacking the perlees, particulalry the white gold because of the potential problems replating it (eg you'd lose the signature at some point).  

thanks everyone!



ChaneLisette said:


> I have not had mine for very long (see post #138 in this thread) but it does not seem to scratch easily. The little pearls seem to protect it. It does okay with my Love bracelet but may get scratched with a 5-motif bracelet.


 


texasgirliegirl said:


> Mine is yg and I wear it a lot.
> Interestingly it has no scratches.  The beads seem to keep it from scratching.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lebagfairy said:


> Just wanted to share this pic from my trip to Paris two months ago, beautiful blue porcelain in the store window at the Place Vendome Boutique
> 
> 
> Sautoir 20 motifs, or jaune, diamants et porcelain Bleu de Sevres 54k EUR
> Pendentif et chaine, or jaune et porcelain Bleu de Sevres 3,250 EUR



Wow. 
The alternating gold/pave motifs with the blue porcelain is beyond words.


----------



## Coconuts40

lebagfairy said:


> Just wanted to share this pic from my trip to Paris two months ago, beautiful blue porcelain in the store window at the Place Vendome Boutique
> 
> 
> Sautoir 20 motifs, or jaune, diamants et porcelain Bleu de Sevres 54k EUR
> Pendentif et chaine, or jaune et porcelain Bleu de Sevres 3,250 EUR



Oh my goodness I am in awe of this amazing necklace!!  Stunning!


----------



## Jinsun

I went to a Vca in NM yesterday. Bought a med pg perlee ring. I was told that they are going to add more to the perlee line. There's going to be stones put into the perlee beading. I wonder what it'll look like. Anyone heard of this?

The SA made it sound like a tiny stone in the beading.


----------



## kimber418

lebagfairy said:


> Just wanted to share this pic from my trip to Paris two months ago, beautiful blue porcelain in the store window at the Place Vendome Boutique
> 
> 
> Sautoir 20 motifs, or jaune, diamants et porcelain Bleu de Sevres 54k EUR
> Pendentif et chaine, or jaune et porcelain Bleu de Sevres 3,250 EUR


I just kiddingly asked my DH if I could get the Pendentif et chaine, or jaune et porcelain Bleu de Sevres and he did not answer yet.   

Thank you for posting the pictures lebagfairy!  The porcelain is beautiful.  I wish it would come to the states so we could see it in person.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> I just kiddingly asked my DH if I could get the Pendentif et chaine, or jaune et porcelain Bleu de Sevres and he did not answer yet.
> 
> Thank you for posting the pictures lebagfairy!  The porcelain is beautiful.  I wish it would come to the states so we could see it in person.



You are just going to have to fly to Paris to buy the piece!! 
The alternating motifs with the pave diamonds....
You will need earrings....so you should probably plan on buying the pave yg vintage alhambra earrings while you are there.:devil:
Couldn't resist adding that little devil thingy.


----------



## dessert1st

texasgirliegirl said:


> Wow.
> 
> The alternating gold/pave motifs with the blue porcelain is beyond words.







Coconuts40 said:


> Oh my goodness I am in awe of this amazing necklace!!  Stunning!




If I'm not mistaken I think hopingoneday mentioned the price of the 20 motif in a previous post, $75k.  So you can have that amazing look for an amazing price.  Lol!   

If anyone buys it would love a modeling pic because I would have to live vicariously through you.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

dessert1st said:


> If I'm not mistaken I think hopingoneday mentioned the price of the 20 motif in a previous post, $75k.  So you can have that amazing look for an amazing price.  Lol!
> 
> If anyone buys it would love a modeling pic because I would have to live vicariously through you.



Exactly. 
That's why I had to add the little devil to my post.


----------



## kimber418

texasgirliegirl said:


> You are just going to have to fly to Paris to buy the piece!!
> The alternating motifs with the pave diamonds....
> You will need earrings....so you should probably plan on buying the pave yg vintage alhambra earrings while you are there.:devil:
> Couldn't resist adding that little devil thingy.


TGG~  A trip to Paris sounds wonderful.  I love your suggestion of adding the earrings also.
I actually think the pave YG Vintage Alhambra earrings will be my next VCA piece.  I would love them!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> TGG~  A trip to Paris sounds wonderful.  I love your suggestion of adding the earrings also.
> I actually think the pave YG Vintage Alhambra earrings will be my next VCA piece.  I would love them!



I agree!
Those earrings are on my list as well


----------



## katierose

Does anyone wear their 5 motif MOP bracelet with other bracelets? I was thinking of getting a gold bangle like the Perlee to wear with it, but wonder how delicate the MOP is. TIA


----------



## pedsdds

hi friends! I had a (good) problem come up today and I need some help. my SA just called to offer me a 10 motif turquoise in WG. I had always thought that I would get turquoise in a 20 motif when/if I could find it, but now that a 10 motif is here, I'm having a hard time saying no. I know it is pretty much impossible to match turquoise for two 10 motifs, so I'm thinking maybe get this 10 motif now and just narrow down my search for a 20 motif turquoise in only YG? trying to balance rarity/availability, cost and practicality... does anyone have any thoughts??


----------



## hopingoneday

pedsdds said:


> hi friends! I had a (good) problem come up today and I need some help. my SA just called to offer me a 10 motif turquoise in WG. I had always thought that I would get turquoise in a 20 motif when/if I could find it, but now that a 10 motif is here, I'm having a hard time saying no. I know it is pretty much impossible to match turquoise for two 10 motifs, so I'm thinking maybe get this 10 motif now and just narrow down my search for a 20 motif turquoise in only YG? trying to balance rarity/availability, cost and practicality... does anyone have any thoughts??




Hmm.  That's a tough one.  Could your SA ask VCA if there are other 10-motifs anywhere that would possibly get transferred in for you?  
Unless you really love and adore turquoise I would be reluctant to get both a 10 AND a 20 -- it's expensive and perhaps you'd rather save your $$ for other items?  Also, do you have a strong preference for WG vs YG?
In the final analysis I wouldn't buy it just because it's scarce.  Try it on and make sure you ADORE it. And see if perhaps they can dig up a 2nd 10-motif anywhere, or if you could special order your 20.


----------



## hopingoneday

katierose said:


> Does anyone wear their 5 motif MOP bracelet with other bracelets? I was thinking of getting a gold bangle like the Perlee to wear with it, but wonder how delicate the MOP is. TIA




I wish I had this problem but not yet! .  No VCA bracelets in my collection.


----------



## Coconuts40

pedsdds said:


> hi friends! I had a (good) problem come up today and I need some help. my SA just called to offer me a 10 motif turquoise in WG. I had always thought that I would get turquoise in a 20 motif when/if I could find it, but now that a 10 motif is here, I'm having a hard time saying no. I know it is pretty much impossible to match turquoise for two 10 motifs, so I'm thinking maybe get this 10 motif now and just narrow down my search for a 20 motif turquoise in only YG? trying to balance rarity/availability, cost and practicality... does anyone have any thoughts??



Hi Pedsdds, that is a tough dilemma indeed.  I am also searching for a 20 motif Turquoise WG necklace but I live in Canada and seems like our pickings are very very slim.  My SA told me my chances of getting a 20 Motif Turquoise in WG is basically 'zero' chance. I have a feeling if I was in Europe I would have a better chance.  Also, reading through this forum, it seems like some ladies have been lucky and have been able to find one within the past year.  

I agree with Hopingoneday..go and try it on and make sure you love it.  It's an expensive purchase if you don't think you will feel happy wearing it.  

Let us know what you decide


----------



## kimber418

pedsdds said:


> hi friends! I had a (good) problem come up today and I need some help. my SA just called to offer me a 10 motif turquoise in WG. I had always thought that I would get turquoise in a 20 motif when/if I could find it, but now that a 10 motif is here, I'm having a hard time saying no. I know it is pretty much impossible to match turquoise for two 10 motifs, so I'm thinking maybe get this 10 motif now and just narrow down my search for a 20 motif turquoise in only YG? trying to balance rarity/availability, cost and practicality... does anyone have any thoughts??




I would definitely take the 10 motif WG turquoise- immediately!  I own the YG 20 motif  in turquoise and it is one of my favorite VCA 20's.  I have two tens in the all YG and in YG MOP and another 20 motif in YG Malachite.   I think my turquoise is the most worn.  I do live in a warm climate and a very casual city!   If you really love turquoise I would not pass this opportunity up.  I love the WG vintage Alhambra turquoise - it is stunning.  Who knows--down the road you may find a match for it in another ten motif---- . Get what you love in VCA - you will never regret your choices if you do that!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## pedsdds

thank you for your advice hopingoneday, coconuts40 and kimber418!! I went to take a look at the necklace and it was just gorgeous! however, when I put it on, the first thought that went through my head was "I REALLY wish this was a 20 motif". it made my decision very easy and I know that it will go to someone that can fully appreciate its beauty. thanks to everyone for helping me with this decision! &#128536;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pedsdds said:


> thank you for your advice hopingoneday, coconuts40 and kimber418!! I went to take a look at the necklace and it was just gorgeous! however, when I put it on, the first thought that went through my head was "I REALLY wish this was a 20 motif". it made my decision very easy and I know that it will go to someone that can fully appreciate its beauty. thanks to everyone for helping me with this decision! &#128536;



Based on his much you prefer a 20 I feel you made the right decision. My first VCA purchase was a 20 turquoise set in yg.  Love at first sight. Last year I purchased earrings. They are a deeper blue. Finding a matching 10 would have been very difficult. I'm a huge advocate of buying two 10's vs a 20 but my exception is turquoise.


----------



## Jinsun

Not sure if I can post here for authenticity. Sorry. My husband is just weary about purchasing off eBay. 






Price is really great.


----------



## pedsdds

texasgirliegirl said:


> Based on his much you prefer a 20 I feel you made the right decision. My first VCA purchase was a 20 turquoise set in yg.  Love at first sight. Last year I purchased earrings. They are a deeper blue. Finding a matching 10 would have been very difficult. I'm a huge advocate of buying two 10's vs a 20 but my exception is turquoise.



thanks TGG! I hope to be as lucky as you and have a 20 motif turquoise one day


----------



## hopingoneday

pedsdds said:


> thank you for your advice hopingoneday, coconuts40 and kimber418!! I went to take a look at the necklace and it was just gorgeous! however, when I put it on, the first thought that went through my head was "I REALLY wish this was a 20 motif". it made my decision very easy and I know that it will go to someone that can fully appreciate its beauty. thanks to everyone for helping me with this decision! &#128536;




You absolutely made the right decision.  No question!!  20-motifs in turquoise don't come around often, but they ARE produced and if you follow up regularly with your SA I am confident you will get yours soon!!!  Best wishes on your quest.  You made the right call.


----------



## pedsdds

hopingoneday said:


> You absolutely made the right decision.  No question!!  20-motifs in turquoise don't come around often, but they ARE produced and if you follow up regularly with your SA I am confident you will get yours soon!!!  Best wishes on your quest.  You made the right call.



thanks hopingoneday! it was hard to walk away but I know it was the right thing for me. thanks for the encouragement and reassurance!!


----------



## baglover4ever

Hi everyone, I am very new to the world of vca.  Recently I saw a lady with a beautiful sweet Alhambra carnelian necklace and per the site, it cost about 1600. I know carnelian isnt really a rare stone so i didnt quite understand the price tag. I dont really know the history of vca. I've wkipediaed it but I still dont understand the reason why its so expensive. Is it beacuase of the name? Sorry for the ignorance, but hopefully you ladies can help shine some knowledge here. Thanks!!


----------



## baglover4ever

Oh, im looking at the sweet alhambra clover necklace.. I know it will be dainty but was wondering if anyone knows if the necklace will be too small ? And whether its worth it? ?. Tia!


----------



## 336

^ I've been debating this forever - price wise the opportunity cost is extremely high for something that has no diamonds - but it's so pretty!


----------



## dessert1st

pedsdds said:


> thank you for your advice hopingoneday, coconuts40 and kimber418!! I went to take a look at the necklace and it was just gorgeous! however, when I put it on, the first thought that went through my head was "I REALLY wish this was a 20 motif". it made my decision very easy and I know that it will go to someone that can fully appreciate its beauty. thanks to everyone for helping me with this decision! &#128536;





So I have a confession to make. I have purchased two 10-motif WG turquoise this year and it was done at separate times so color matching may not be perfect but the verdict is still out. So I have been in your position.  I applaud you for having the power to walk away and wait for your beloved 20 motif.  That would have been my ultimate as well but I was so excited and anxious that I went for it the first time it was offered knowing that I take the risk of it not being a perfect match. Since turquoise was hard to come by (or so being told) I had no will power. Your decision was a good one and I know the right one for you but hard I'm sure.  Look at me, I didn't have enough strength to say no. Lol!  But I don't regret it. 

As hopingoneday said, they are making 20 motif YG turquoise. I know this for a fact and based on knowing more than one has come into the store.  So keep asking your SA and checking in and hopefully your dream will come true soon.  

Btw, I have not heard of WG turquoise 20-motif coming in, only YG so far.


----------



## pedsdds

dessert1st said:


> So I have a confession to make. I have purchased two 10-motif WG turquoise this year and it was done at separate times so color matching may not be perfect but the verdict is still out. So I have been in your position.  I applaud you for having the power to walk away and wait for your beloved 20 motif.  That would have been my ultimate as well but I was so excited and anxious that I went for it the first time it was offered knowing that I take the risk of it not being a perfect match. Since turquoise was hard to come by (or so being told) I had no will power. Your decision was a good one and I know the right one for you but hard I'm sure.  Look at me, I didn't have enough strength to say no. Lol!  But I don't regret it.
> 
> As hopingoneday said, they are making 20 motif YG turquoise. I know this for a fact and based on knowing more than one has come into the store.  So keep asking your SA and checking in and hopefully your dream will come true soon.
> 
> Btw, I have not heard of WG turquoise 20-motif coming in, only YG so far.



thanks so much dessert1st! I'm so glad the two 10 motifs worked out for you!! this is what I would want in a perfect world  DH is a lot more picky than I am with color match and he preferred that I wait for a 20 motif (but was fine if I wanted to try my luck with two 10s). hopefully it comes around sooner than later! thanks so much for the encouragement &#128522;it's always hard to say no when it comes to VCA!! lol


----------



## dessert1st

pedsdds said:


> thanks so much dessert1st! I'm so glad the two 10 motifs worked out for you!! this is what I would want in a perfect world  DH is a lot more picky than I am with color match and he preferred that I wait for a 20 motif (but was fine if I wanted to try my luck with two 10s). hopefully it comes around sooner than later! thanks so much for the encouragement &#128522;it's always hard to say no when it comes to VCA!! lol




Btw, I'm sorry that I didn't respond before you posted your decision. I would have but I didn't see the thread until too late.  Sorry.  Though I have a feeling your decision wouldn't be any different.  I also debated writing what I did since it was after the fact but thought me saying I have seen 20 YG would be encouraging.


----------



## Coconuts40

baglover4ever said:


> Oh, im looking at the sweet alhambra clover necklace.. I know it will be dainty but was wondering if anyone knows if the necklace will be too small ? And whether its worth it? ?. Tia!



Hi baglover4ever.  I recently walked away from the sweet alhambra clover bracelet because a sales associate told me it was made for children.  I was very upset and posted on this forum about my experience, and questioned the same thing as you..  Personally, I love the sweet alhambra for every day.  Yes, it is small, about half the size of the vintage size, but that 's what I love about it.  I am also more drawn towards smaller jewelry, although I also have larger pieces depending on my mood, and what I am wearing that day.  Try it on, and you will see how it looks on you.  Personally, I really love it.  I think it would look charming as a necklace.


----------



## Coconuts40

Oh how I love the 20-motif turquoise necklace, and I am so envious of everyone here that owns one )  

Are there any forum members here that live in Canada, that have been able to oder/buy a turquoise necklace in Canada?


----------



## hopingoneday

dessert1st said:


> So I have a confession to make. I have purchased two 10-motif WG turquoise this year and it was done at separate times so color matching may not be perfect but the verdict is still out. So I have been in your position.  I applaud you for having the power to walk away and wait for your beloved 20 motif.  That would have been my ultimate as well but I was so excited and anxious that I went for it the first time it was offered knowing that I take the risk of it not being a perfect match. Since turquoise was hard to come by (or so being told) I had no will power. Your decision was a good one and I know the right one for you but hard I'm sure.  Look at me, I didn't have enough strength to say no. Lol!  But I don't regret it.
> 
> As hopingoneday said, they are making 20 motif YG turquoise. I know this for a fact and based on knowing more than one has come into the store.  So keep asking your SA and checking in and hopefully your dream will come true soon.
> 
> Btw, I have not heard of WG turquoise 20-motif coming in, only YG so far.




Lol- I had to laugh at your "confession." So cute!!  Enjoy them!!


----------



## Julide

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi baglover4ever.  I recently walked away from the sweet alhambra clover bracelet because a sales associate told me it was made for children.  I was very upset and posted on this forum about my experience, and questioned the same thing as you..  Personally, I love the sweet alhambra for every day.  Yes, it is small, about half the size of the vintage size, but that 's what I love about it.  I am also more drawn towards smaller jewelry, although I also have larger pieces depending on my mood, and what I am wearing that day.  Try it on, and you will see how it looks on you.  Personally, I really love it.  I think it would look charming as a necklace.



Wow, I'm sorry to hear that an SA would say that to you. I was trying on a pair of earrings from the sweet line and I was never told it was for children only. I too like smaller earrings and would never purchase the ear clips as they are huge! So if you like the sweet line please get what you like and do not mind the SA.


----------



## hopingoneday

I don't think so at all!  I wear sweet earrings all the time and get so many compliments on them.  And a des girlfriend wears a sweet butterfly necklace and I just love it on her.  I think the SA who told a TPFer they were for children is dead wrong to say nothing of extremely rude!


----------



## baglover4ever

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi baglover4ever.  I recently walked away from the sweet alhambra clover bracelet because a sales associate told me it was made for children.  I was very upset and posted on this forum about my experience, and questioned the same thing as you..  Personally, I love the sweet alhambra for every day.  Yes, it is small, about half the size of the vintage size, but that 's what I love about it.  I am also more drawn towards smaller jewelry, although I also have larger pieces depending on my mood, and what I am wearing that day.  Try it on, and you will see how it looks on you.  Personally, I really love it.  I think it would look charming as a necklace.


The SA i spoke to at VCA was actually wearing a Sweet item, and when I did some google search, I actually see pictures of adults wearing it. In addition, the description in the website said the chain is 40 cm long, seems a bit long for a child, no? I think the style is really cute!! for sure! But i'm just not sure if it's 'worth' it. My mom has worked with a lot of gemstones and she has a bunch of carnelias. So to her, she doesn't understand why it's so expensive if not for the name..


----------



## Coconuts40

Hi everybody.  Yes, my sales associate wasn't kind to me when I asked about the sweet Alhambra bracelet.   It was the same day I ordered a 20 motif MOP necklace.  I like a diversity of large and small pieces and I like the subtle charm off the sweet bracelet.  Not everybody loves big jewelry all the time.  

Baglover4ever, As for the value of the stones... No doubt if you got MOP or  turquoise, or carnelian necklace that wasn't VCA you can most definitely get it for a much lower price.  I put value on how much I love an item and how much I will wear it.  With VCA, it's a lifetime investment and one that can be passed down generations.  As for the sweet Alhambra line, if I grow out of it, I will pass it to my nieces or daughters (if i am ever blessed to have a daughter).  If you love the necklace, I think it will be ''worth it'")


----------



## perleegirl

For those of you that have the LOVE bracelet and medium size Perlee, which size LOVE do you
wear. I got the 17, but am thinking of trading it for the 18 and wondering how the 18 fits with medium Perlee.


----------



## ChaneLisette

baglover4ever said:


> Oh, im looking at the sweet alhambra clover necklace.. I know it will be dainty but was wondering if anyone knows if the necklace will be too small ? And whether its worth it? ?. Tia!



I do not think it is too small at all. I bought the sweet PG alhambra for my daughter and she always wants me to wear it so I do. It is a delicate size and offers a different look from the larger one. I am going to buy her a sweet PG carnelian heart for her birthday in a few weeks and I am looking forward to her sharing this one as well.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Just enabling....there is a five motif for sale on Yoogi's. Carnelian.


----------



## Julide

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Just enabling....there is a five motif for sale on Yoogi's. Carnelian.



Really? Where? Could you post the link? TIA!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Julide said:


> Really? Where? Could you post the link? TIA!!



It was there earlier listed for $4,000 with a retail showing as $4,400. Now I don't even see it as showing as sold. It must have went fast. So sorry.


----------



## Julide

NikkisABagGirl said:


> It was there earlier listed for $4,000 with a retail showing as $4,400. Now I don't even see it as showing as sold. It must have went fast. So sorry.



Ahhh, thank you!! Not a problem, I thought I was loosing it.


----------



## pedsdds

dessert1st said:


> Btw, I'm sorry that I didn't respond before you posted your decision. I would have but I didn't see the thread until too late.  Sorry.  Though I have a feeling your decision wouldn't be any different.  I also debated writing what I did since it was after the fact but thought me saying I have seen 20 YG would be encouraging.



please don't apologize! you were very kind to be encouraging!! thank you &#9786; I'm so happy for you that you were able to find two 10s! If you wouldn't mind, I would love to be able to see a comparison of the two necklaces together to see how close in color you were able to find!


----------



## perleegirl

So does anyone where a size 18 Love bracelet with a medium Perlee bracelet? VCA Perlee is 17.5, and I am trying to decide which Love size fits best with the Perlee.


----------



## ChaneLisette

perleegirl said:


> So does anyone where a size 18 Love bracelet with a medium Perlee bracelet? VCA Perlee is 17.5, and I am trying to decide which Love size fits best with the Perlee.



Not exactly the same, but I have a size 16 Love and small 15.5 Perlée. I think they fit very well together. The Love rarely goes over my Perlée but it does happen.


----------



## ChaneLisette

Here is my new pink gold 5-motif alhambra bracelet for my Anniversary gift. I really like how solid and heavy it feels.


----------



## ChaneLisette

My VCA bracelet family picture.


----------



## Fabulousity630

ChaneLisette said:


> My VCA bracelet family picture.


Gorgeous bracelets!


----------



## PennyD2911

Beautiful ChanelLisette!


----------



## Greentea

All works of art!


----------



## smalls

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi baglover4ever.  I recently walked away from the sweet alhambra clover bracelet because a sales associate told me it was made for children.  I was very upset and posted on this forum about my experience, and questioned the same thing as you..  Personally, I love the sweet alhambra for every day.  Yes, it is small, about half the size of the vintage size, but that 's what I love about it.  I am also more drawn towards smaller jewelry, although I also have larger pieces depending on my mood, and what I am wearing that day.  Try it on, and you will see how it looks on you.  Personally, I really love it.  I think it would look charming as a necklace.



I read your post before about the sa discouraging you.  That is too bad.  I think a lot of adults like this line.  If you like the sweet bracelet I think you should get it, but maybe would go with a different sa or order it online so you don't have to deal with them again questioning why you would want a sweet bracelet.  I bought the sweet butterfly necklace and bracelet in mop and think they are delicate and pretty.


----------



## baglover4ever

smalls said:


> I read your post before about the sa discouraging you.  That is too bad.  I think a lot of adults like this line.  If you like the sweet bracelet I think you should get it, but maybe would go with a different sa or order it online so you don't have to deal with them again questioning why you would want a sweet bracelet.  I bought the sweet butterfly necklace and bracelet in mop and think they are delicate and pretty.


Hi Smalls, do you think you can show me how a sweet butterfly look on you? I've never seen it in person, so I'm trying to figure out whtat I should expect.. TIA!


----------



## smalls

baglover4ever said:


> Hi Smalls, do you think you can show me how a sweet butterfly look on you? I've never seen it in person, so I'm trying to figure out whtat I should expect.. TIA!



Sure.  I will post my bracelet and necklace.  For some reason I can't post multiple pics at a time from my iPad so I will make a few posts.


----------



## smalls

smalls said:


> Sure.  I will post my bracelet and necklace.  For some reason I can't post multiple pics at a time from my iPad so I will make a few posts.



Here is the necklace.


----------



## smalls

smalls said:


> Sure.  I will post my bracelet and necklace.  For some reason I can't post multiple pics at a time from my iPad so I will make a few posts.



Another bracelet pic


----------



## smalls

smalls said:


> Sure.  I will post my bracelet and necklace.  For some reason I can't post multiple pics at a time from my iPad so I will make a few posts.



Here is a pic of the sweet clover when I tried it on at nm.  This one is not mine although after trying it on it made me really want one of these too!


----------



## baglover4ever

smalls said:


> Here is a pic of the sweet clover when I tried it on at nm.  This one is not mine although after trying it on it made me really want one of these too!


They are beautiful!! Thanks for the pics! You look great with them! Do you feel that they are tooo delicate? My heart would break if i somehow i lose them.


----------



## smalls

baglover4ever said:


> They are beautiful!! Thanks for the pics! You look great with them! Do you feel that they are tooo delicate? My heart would break if i somehow i lose them.



Thanks so much!  I feel like the chains and clasps are thick and heavy duty enough to where they would not easily snap or fall off.  I really like the delicate look although I wear a variety of jewelry which ranges to bigger pieces depending on my mood I feel very feminine in dainty pieces like these.


----------



## saltonC

Can someone post a picture modeling the Byzantine Alhambra bracelet? I would really appreciate it as I'm interested in it but have never seen any modeling pics

Thanks so much!


----------



## perleegirl

HELP!
Decided 17 Cartier LOVE is best fit for me with medium Perlee. Now deciding if I want to keep plain R/G or exchange for R/G with 4 diamonds. I have R/G Clover dia Perlee to occasionally stack with, as well as a few 5 motifs.  So indecisive, as this is my first LOVE, and would appreciate any feedback. Thanks!


----------



## ChaneLisette

perleegirl said:


> HELP!
> Decided 17 Cartier LOVE is best fit for me with medium Perlee. Now deciding if I want to keep plain R/G or exchange for R/G with 4 diamonds. I have R/G Clover dia Perlee to occasionally stack with, as well as a few 5 motifs.  So indecisive, as this is my first LOVE, and would appreciate any feedback. Thanks!




I would prefer the RG with diamonds because they are so subtle but still add a little flair.


----------



## ChaneLisette

Fabulousity630 said:


> Gorgeous bracelets!





PennyD2911 said:


> Beautiful ChanelLisette!





Greentea said:


> All works of art!



Thank you!


----------



## perleegirl

ChaneLisette said:


> I would prefer the RG with diamonds because they are so subtle but still add a little flair.


Do you have one with diamonds? I am wondering if it is as practical for 24/7 wear. If it wears as beautifully over time? I do like that it is a tad bit thicker.


----------



## ChaneLisette

perleegirl said:


> Do you have one with diamonds? I am wondering if it is as practical for 24/7 wear. If it wears as beautifully over time? I do like that it is a tad bit thicker.



I do not have one with diamonds but I regret not getting it. I thought the one without diamonds would be better for day-to-day wear and I now think the one with 4 diamonds would have been fine. The RG with diamonds would be next on my list.


----------



## perleegirl

ChaneLisette said:


> I do not have one with diamonds but I regret not getting it. I thought the one without diamonds would be better for day-to-day wear and I now think the one with 4 diamonds would have been fine. The RG with diamonds would be next on my list.


I really wish Cartier still produced the six diamond LOVE. I think it was a better balance...I wonder why they reduced it to four?


----------



## ChaneLisette

perleegirl said:


> I really wish Cartier still produced the six diamond LOVE. I think it was a better balance...I wonder why they reduced it to four?




I completely agree. That is why I do not think there is a big difference between the Love with and without diamonds. I wonder what the difference in price was between the 4 and 6 diamond. Do you have any pics of your RG Love with your Perlée?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

smalls said:


> Here is a pic of the sweet clover when I tried it on at nm.  This one is not mine although after trying it on it made me really want one of these too!



Ugh! Die!  I adore this size. I know it isn't the most popular. Are you petite? I hope that isn't considered rude to ask. I think this size works so well on smaller people.  I am thinking it would work for my build.


----------



## perleegirl

ChaneLisette said:


> I completely agree. That is why I do not think there is a big difference between the Love with and without diamonds. I wonder what the difference in price was between the 4 and 6 diamond. Do you have any pics of your RG Love with your Perlée?


Yes I do, but am challenged as far as posting photos go. I will try to get some help and post later.


----------



## smalls

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Ugh! Die!  I adore this size. I know it isn't the most popular. Are you petite? I hope that isn't considered rude to ask. I think this size works so well on smaller people.  I am thinking it would work for my build.



Thanks Nikki!  I am pretty petite just a little shy of being 5' tall.  My neck is pretty small.  Here is a pic of the next size larger the vintage size on me.  I actually think I like the sweet size more on me.  The platinum dbty in the pic is about 14" long.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

smalls said:


> Thanks Nikki!  I am pretty petite just a little shy of being 5' tall.  My neck is pretty small.  Here is a pic of the next size larger the vintage size on me.  I actually think I like the sweet size more on me.  The platinum dbty in the pic is about 14" long.



Yea. I am 5 ft 2, but like you with a small neck. A 16 inch necklace is often too long on me and fits me like it fits most others at 18 and I prefer my necklaces to be dainty. I agree with you, I definitely prefer the smaller. I am officially adding the sweet to my wish list. Thanks so much for the pictures. So extremely helpful. I have browsed these at the Neimans in Dallas but never tried them on.


----------



## ModaAddict

Hello girls,

So this is my first time here 

I just but this beautiful alhambra long pendant in malachite but I'm having a bit of concerns regarding the color! It's not just the dark green or it shades, a large portion of it is light green and I'm worried does that affect the value of the necklace in any way?


----------



## smalls

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Yea. I am 5 ft 2, but like you with a small neck. A 16 inch necklace is often too long on me and fits me like it fits most others at 18 and I prefer my necklaces to be dainty. I agree with you, I definitely prefer the smaller. I am officially adding the sweet to my wish list. Thanks so much for the pictures. So extremely helpful. I have browsed these at the Neimans in Dallas but never tried them on.



You're welcome Nikki!  Happy to help.  I think a sweet necklace would look great on you.  It sounds like you have a very similar neck size to me since a 16" looks more like a 17 or 18" on me.  You should try one on next time you go to Northpark!


----------



## perleegirl

Should I stick with plain R/G or go for 4 Diamond?


----------



## perleegirl

Lord! Sorry for the overwhelming size. I don't know how to resize.


----------



## PennyD2911

smalls said:


> I read your post before about the sa discouraging you.  That is too bad.  I think a lot of adults like this line.  If you like the sweet bracelet I think you should get it, but maybe would go with a different sa or order it online so you don't have to deal with them again questioning why you would want a sweet bracelet.  I bought the sweet butterfly necklace and bracelet in mop and think they are delicate and pretty.



If the Sweet line were meant for children, why would they have the "worn view" at VCA.com reflect an adult neck???  The SA was rude to say such a thing.


----------



## Jinsun

Does this look legit?  The earrings match the serial no that's on the paper.  I had posted pics a few pages back.


----------



## Jinsun

I love the sweet line. I have sweet studs and they are so cute. I would love a sweet bracelet. Had a chance to get one but got the Cartier sweet trinity instead to match my Cartier necklace. I agree what someone posted before that the necklace is too long on a child. Maybe for a teen it would be ok. I did see it advertised on a child on the Vca website yrs ago.  If the chain was longer I'd get one myself. Love the daintiness of it. 

Anyone purchase a sweet necklace and had it lengthened??


----------



## bougainvillier

ChaneLisette said:


> My VCA bracelet family picture.



So pretty! Thanks for sharing! Do you mind me asking about your Cartier Love size vs. Perlee signature size?


----------



## bougainvillier

perleegirl said:


> Should I stick with plain R/G or go for 4 Diamond?



4 diamond would look divine with your clover!


----------



## smalls

perleegirl said:


> Should I stick with plain R/G or go for 4 Diamond?



Wow this is so stunning!   I think you can't go wrong either way, since you have enough bling with the perlee that the love doesn't require any diamonds.


----------



## PennyD2911

bougainvillier said:


> 4 diamond would look divine with your clover!




I agree! I have the 4 diamond YG Love Bracelet on its way to me.  My first Cartier piece.  I think it would be beautiful with your diamond Perlee bracelet. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## perleegirl

bougainvillier said:


> So pretty! Thanks for sharing! Do you mind me asking about your Cartier Love size vs. Perlee signature size?


The Perlee is a medium which is 17.5 cm. LOVE is a size 17.


----------



## perleegirl

bougainvillier said:


> 4 diamond would look divine with your clover!


Thank you for your vote!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

perleegirl said:


> Should I stick with plain R/G or go for 4 Diamond?



Gorgeous. I definitely think the diamond love would look great with your VCA. I only say so because I regret not getting the diamond sometimes. No regrets this way.


----------



## bougainvillier

perleegirl said:


> The Perlee is a medium which is 17.5 cm. LOVE is a size 17.




Thanks!! Is a perlee small 16.5cm? I 16 in Love and tempting to buy a perlee but no store to try on locally 

Thanks!!!


----------



## ChaneLisette

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks!! Is a perlee small 16.5cm? I 16 in Love and tempting to buy a perlee but no store to try on locally
> 
> Thanks!!!



The small Perlée is 15.5 cm and I wear a size 16 Love. There is a pic of them a few posts back.


----------



## hopingoneday

Jinsun said:


> Does this look legit?  The earrings match the serial no that's on the paper.  I had posted pics a few pages back.




Definitely.


----------



## Fabulousity630

perleegirl said:


> Should I stick with plain R/G or go for 4 Diamond?




4 diamonds gets my vote!


----------



## Coconuts40

smalls said:


> Sure.  I will post my bracelet and necklace.  For some reason I can't post multiple pics at a time from my iPad so I will make a few posts.


Hi Smalls,  your sweets look so pretty on you!  Thank you for sharing them.  

I will have to pick up my sweet clover bracelet soon

Btw, my SA told me there will be a price increase in October, in case anyone is interested in picking up an early Christmas gift for themselves


----------



## texasgirliegirl

perleegirl said:


> Should I stick with plain R/G or go for 4 Diamond?



Diamonds for the love. 
Another option is to buy another perlee and have a perfectly stacking duo. Both the plain and the pave version are so gorgeous with the diamond clover perlee. Oh heavens....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Smalls,  your sweets look so pretty on you!  Thank you for sharing them.
> 
> I will have to pick up my sweet clover bracelet soon
> 
> Btw, my SA told me there will be a price increase in October, in case anyone is interested in picking up an early Christmas gift for themselves



Another price increase? Oh no!!!
Never ends....


----------



## bags to die for

Jinsun said:


> I love the sweet line. I have sweet studs and they are so cute. I would love a sweet bracelet. Had a chance to get one but got the Cartier sweet trinity instead to match my Cartier necklace. I agree what someone posted before that the necklace is too long on a child. Maybe for a teen it would be ok. I did see it advertised on a child on the Vca website yrs ago.  If the chain was longer I'd get one myself. Love the daintiness of it.
> 
> Anyone purchase a sweet necklace and had it lengthened??



Yes I have.


----------



## Jinsun

hopingoneday said:


> Definitely.




Thank you!


----------



## katierose

Has anyone had the Perlee signature bracelet open and fall off by accident?
I've lost several bracelets, some with hinges, so a little worried about that. TIA


----------



## dessert1st

pedsdds said:


> please don't apologize! you were very kind to be encouraging!! thank you &#9786; I'm so happy for you that you were able to find two 10s! If you wouldn't mind, I would love to be able to see a comparison of the two necklaces together to see how close in color you were able to find!




Sorry for the delay.  I had a small chance to have an opportunity to match it better but it didn't work out.  I was waiting on that before taking pics.  

The two tens are close but not exact.  I am okay with it because once worn it isn't as noticeable.  I am happy and for now is my only chance and I wanted to grab it, especially before another price increase comes along.  These prices are already killing me.  Wish I did it even 3 years ago. It would have made a huge difference.  

I really hope you get yours soon.


----------



## Coconuts40

texasgirliegirl said:


> Another price increase? Oh no!!!
> Never ends....


I know, unbelievable, and I just started collecting VCA!

I would love if anyone else can confirm this with their SA's.


----------



## ChaneLisette

katierose said:


> Has anyone had the Perlee signature bracelet open and fall off by accident?
> I've lost several bracelets, some with hinges, so a little worried about that. TIA



Mine seems very secure and I think it would be difficult to come off on its own unless it was not latched properly in the first place.


----------



## dessert1st

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Smalls,  your sweets look so pretty on you!  Thank you for sharing them.
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to pick up my sweet clover bracelet soon
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, my SA told me there will be a price increase in October, in case anyone is interested in picking up an early Christmas gift for themselves







texasgirliegirl said:


> Another price increase? Oh no!!!
> 
> Never ends....




Say it ain't so.  I'm almost afraid to ask.  This is terrible news if true.


----------



## perleegirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> Another price increase? Oh no!!!
> Never ends....


Thanks texasgirliegirl!
Pave is never happening! I probably will get a plain signature at some point. I really thought long and hard between signature Perlee or LOVE bracelet, and went with LOVE because I wanted to be forced to keep something on. Also, the timing of the LOVE seemed appropriate due to milestones in my life. Now I just have to decide if less is more, and stick with R/G plain, or if more is really more and go for the 4 dia version. One thing I really like about the plain is how smooth and sensual it feels. I didn't really even consider the diamond version before, because I didn't really think I would get past a week wearing something 24/7, but I have to say it is very comfortable. Now I have to go back to Cartier to play with all the LOVEs and make a final choice.


----------



## perleegirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> Diamonds for the love.
> Another option is to buy another perlee and have a perfectly stacking duo. Both the plain and the pave version are so gorgeous with the diamond clover perlee. Oh heavens....



OOPS! Responded to wrong post earlier. see above^


----------



## pedsdds

dessert1st said:


> Sorry for the delay.  I had a small chance to have an opportunity to match it better but it didn't work out.  I was waiting on that before taking pics.
> 
> The two tens are close but not exact.  I am okay with it because once worn it isn't as noticeable.  I am happy and for now is my only chance and I wanted to grab it, especially before another price increase comes along.  These prices are already killing me.  Wish I did it even 3 years ago. It would have made a huge difference.
> 
> I really hope you get yours soon.
> 
> View attachment 2719856
> View attachment 2719857



this is gorgeous!!! you can't even see the color difference unless you're closely inspecting it - I love it! and you have the versatility of a 20 or a 10  you're very lucky! I hope to be as lucky as you before this next price increase


----------



## PennyD2911

*dessert1st* - that is beautiful! &#128525;


----------



## Suzie

dessert1st said:


> Sorry for the delay.  I had a small chance to have an opportunity to match it better but it didn't work out.  I was waiting on that before taking pics.
> 
> The two tens are close but not exact.  I am okay with it because once worn it isn't as noticeable.  I am happy and for now is my only chance and I wanted to grab it, especially before another price increase comes along.  These prices are already killing me.  Wish I did it even 3 years ago. It would have made a huge difference.
> 
> I really hope you get yours soon.
> 
> View attachment 2719856
> View attachment 2719857



Just gorgeous dessert1st and you can't really tell at all. Another option is to buy a 3 cm extender and wear one ten and the other with the extender to have a shorter and longer look. 

I have a 10 WG MOP and also a vintage WG which I add together.


----------



## dessert1st

pedsdds said:


> this is gorgeous!!! you can't even see the color difference unless you're closely inspecting it - I love it! and you have the versatility of a 20 or a 10  you're very lucky! I hope to be as lucky as you before this next price increase




Thank you. There is some and I can kind of even see it in the pic but when not side by side and spread across a blouse it should be okay. I'm lucky it's close.  Yes, am lucky to have versatility.  Keep trying with your SA.  Can't wait to you deliver your good news. It will come. 

I can't believe that there might be another price increase.  I hope it's not true.


----------



## dessert1st

PennyD2911 said:


> *dessert1st* - that is beautiful! &#128525;




Thank you!  Need to start wearing more outfits to match it.


----------



## dessert1st

Suzie said:


> Just gorgeous dessert1st and you can't really tell at all. Another option is to buy a 3 cm extender and wear one ten and the other with the extender to have a shorter and longer look.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 10 WG MOP and also a vintage WG which I add together.




Thank you. I was really concerned that it would look terrible together but I may be able to get away with it.  Not perfect but I feel lucky. 

Thanks for the suggestion. That's a great idea and may do it! I have been wanting an extender to have just in case. Any good recommendations?


----------



## Suzie

dessert1st said:


> Thank you. I was really concerned that it would look terrible together but I may be able to get away with it.  Not perfect but I feel lucky.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. That's a great idea and may do it! I have been wanting an extender to have just in case. Any good recommendations?



One of the ladies here recommended this seller to me and this is the item I purchased, it is a close match to the VCA links.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/3mm-Heav...efaultDomain_0&var&hash=item3a750150c0&_uhb=1


----------



## dessert1st

Suzie said:


> One of the ladies here recommended this seller to me and this is the item I purchased, it is a close match to the VCA links.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/3mm-Heav...efaultDomain_0&var&hash=item3a750150c0&_uhb=1




Thanks so much!  I will check it out!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

dessert1st said:


> Sorry for the delay.  I had a small chance to have an opportunity to match it better but it didn't work out.  I was waiting on that before taking pics.
> 
> The two tens are close but not exact.  I am okay with it because once worn it isn't as noticeable.  I am happy and for now is my only chance and I wanted to grab it, especially before another price increase comes along.  These prices are already killing me.  Wish I did it even 3 years ago. It would have made a huge difference.
> 
> I really hope you get yours soon.
> 
> View attachment 2719856
> View attachment 2719857



Your necklaces are very pretty. I have never seen such color variation within the motifs like this before. It appears that you have subtle shades differences which makes it easier to blend the two, I think.


----------



## dessert1st

Suzie said:


> Just gorgeous dessert1st and you can't really tell at all. Another option is to buy a 3 cm extender and wear one ten and the other with the extender to have a shorter and longer look.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 10 WG MOP and also a vintage WG which I add together.







texasgirliegirl said:


> Your necklaces are very pretty. I have never seen such color variation within the motifs like this before. It appears that you have subtle shades differences which makes it easier to blend the two, I think.




Thanks texasgirliegirl. And I'm quoting you again Suzie because I wanted to thank you both for the compliments because it really means a lot.  I know people feel strongly about a turquoise 20 because of color variation and hearing you think it's not too bad is like a seal of approval.  I was very concerned about my risk but it's all I could do.  I don't wear tons of YG and a turquoise YG would have been very lovely too but ultimately WG suits me better. I think my SA said the WG doesn't usually come out too dark but my first 10 did. We were taking a gamble that another 10 would come from the same lot but not know when and if that would happen. My SA has been very kind to me to let me have first dibs. So this is it. Thanks again.


----------



## PhoenixH

It looks gorgeous on you and very subtle but pleasing variation IMO! Glad that you love it! 





dessert1st said:


> Sorry for the delay.  I had a small chance to have an opportunity to match it better but it didn't work out.  I was waiting on that before taking pics.
> 
> The two tens are close but not exact.  I am okay with it because once worn it isn't as noticeable.  I am happy and for now is my only chance and I wanted to grab it, especially before another price increase comes along.  These prices are already killing me.  Wish I did it even 3 years ago. It would have made a huge difference.
> 
> I really hope you get yours soon.
> 
> View attachment 2719856
> View attachment 2719857


----------



## TrinketTattle

dessert1st said:


> Thanks texasgirliegirl. And I'm quoting you again Suzie because I wanted to thank you both for the compliments because it really means a lot.  I know people feel strongly about a turquoise 20 because of color variation and hearing you think it's not too bad is like a seal of approval.  I was very concerned about my risk but it's all I could do.  I don't wear tons of YG and a turquoise YG would have been very lovely too but ultimately WG suits me better. I think my SA said the WG doesn't usually come out too dark but my first 10 did. We were taking a gamble that another 10 would come from the same lot but not know when and if that would happen. My SA has been very kind to me to let me have first dibs. So this is it. Thanks again.





Please don't worry about the colour difference, it's really beautiful. To me, it looks like it was made that way - with a very subtle ombré effect.


----------



## dessert1st

PhoenixH said:


> It looks gorgeous on you and very subtle but pleasing variation IMO! Glad that you love it!







TrinketTattle said:


> Please don't worry about the colour difference, it's really beautiful. To me, it looks like it was made that way - with a very subtle ombré effect.




Thanks so much! That makes me feel so much better.


----------



## Coconuts40

dessert1st said:


> Thanks so much! That makes me feel so much better.


Hi Dessert1st.  The color variation is subtle and it adds to the charm.  

I think it's beautiful.  I love WG turquoise and think you made a great, wise decision.  I would die for a 20motif WG turquoise.  You have the best of both worlds.  You're a lucky girl


----------



## dessert1st

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Dessert1st.  The color variation is subtle and it adds to the charm.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's beautiful.  I love WG turquoise and think you made a great, wise decision.  I would die for a 20motif WG turquoise.  You have the best of both worlds.  You're a lucky girl




Thank you so much Coconuts40! I really appreciate it.  A girls gotta do what a girls gotta do.  A seamless 20 motif WG would be dreamy. I hope you get yours one day soon.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

dessert1st said:


> Thanks texasgirliegirl. And I'm quoting you again Suzie because I wanted to thank you both for the compliments because it really means a lot.  I know people feel strongly about a turquoise 20 because of color variation and hearing you think it's not too bad is like a seal of approval.  I was very concerned about my risk but it's all I could do.  I don't wear tons of YG and a turquoise YG would have been very lovely too but ultimately WG suits me better. I think my SA said the WG doesn't usually come out too dark but my first 10 did. We were taking a gamble that another 10 would come from the same lot but not know when and if that would happen. My SA has been very kind to me to let me have first dibs. So this is it. Thanks again.



It's interesting that your SA told you that the WG turquoise doesn't usually come out dark. Most of the examples I've seen have been dark. Mine is set in yg but is a robins egg blue. My earrings are more vibrant but not dark. While some might prefer a more even coloration, yours has character.  It's beautiful and you will enjoy it forever, no doubt.


----------



## Bethc

dessert1st said:


> Sorry for the delay.  I had a small chance to have an opportunity to match it better but it didn't work out.  I was waiting on that before taking pics.
> 
> The two tens are close but not exact.  I am okay with it because once worn it isn't as noticeable.  I am happy and for now is my only chance and I wanted to grab it, especially before another price increase comes along.  These prices are already killing me.  Wish I did it even 3 years ago. It would have made a huge difference.
> 
> I really hope you get yours soon.
> 
> View attachment 2719856
> View attachment 2719857






Gorgeous!  Congrats, it looks great on you!!


----------



## dessert1st

Bethc said:


> Gorgeous!  Congrats, it looks great on you!!




Thanks Bethc! It means a lot coming from you.  I can only dream to have a collection like yours.


----------



## dessert1st

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Smalls,  your sweets look so pretty on you!  Thank you for sharing them.
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to pick up my sweet clover bracelet soon
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, my SA told me there will be a price increase in October, in case anyone is interested in picking up an early Christmas gift for themselves







texasgirliegirl said:


> Another price increase? Oh no!!!
> 
> Never ends....




So I made quick stop by the store and asked my SA about the price increase.  She said she hadn't heard anything. Hmmm...  Anyone else? 

Historically have they done two increases in a year? Haven't shopped there long enough to know.


----------



## Suzie

dessert1st, I think mine looks like the same colour as your lighter necklace.


----------



## Suzie

I was watching an episode of the real housewives of the OC and Shannon was wearing the YG 20 motif onyx and she also had the 3 motif earrings on.


----------



## A Class Act

Hi ladies, for those of you who have travelled from overseas to NYC to purchase your VCA pieces whilst on holiday, do you know if there's any way you may display your passport and return ticket (out of USA) to avoid tax? I know you can send it out of state but I've only got time to visit NY and if I ask them to send it to my home in Australia I'll be charged the customs tax. I've heard some department stores offer such a discount-any way VCA would do the same? TIA!


----------



## Suzie

A Class Act said:


> Hi ladies, for those of you who have travelled from overseas to NYC to purchase your VCA pieces whilst on holiday, do you know if there's any way you may display your passport and return ticket (out of USA) to avoid tax? I know you can send it out of state but I've only got time to visit NY and if I ask them to send it to my home in Australia I'll be charged the customs tax. I've heard some department stores offer such a discount-any way VCA would do the same? TIA!



I bought my necklace in NYC and you have to pay tax. If you purchased in Europe you could  claim the tax back and if you purchase in Hong Kong or Dubai there is no tax.


----------



## Bethc

A Class Act said:


> Hi ladies, for those of you who have travelled from overseas to NYC to purchase your VCA pieces whilst on holiday, do you know if there's any way you may display your passport and return ticket (out of USA) to avoid tax? I know you can send it out of state but I've only got time to visit NY and if I ask them to send it to my home in Australia I'll be charged the customs tax. I've heard some department stores offer such a discount-any way VCA would do the same? TIA!




There is no VAT in the US.  The only way, as you said to avoid tax would be to ship it to a state that doesn't have a VCA store (not sure it Neimans counts).


----------



## Coconuts40

dessert1st said:


> So I made quick stop by the store and asked my SA about the price increase.  She said she hadn't heard anything. Hmmm...  Anyone else?
> 
> Historically have they done two increases in a year? Haven't shopped there long enough to know.



Hi Dessert1st.  Thanks for checking.  My SA told me there was a small price increase in April, and now another one in October.  Was there a price increase in April?  I am new to collecting VCA so I wasn't really shopping VCA back in April.  If historically there are two increases per year, I definitely want to confirm he is correct about October.  I will consider a few more items


----------



## Coconuts40

Suzie said:


> dessert1st, I think mine looks like the same colour as your lighter necklace.




Stunning!


----------



## monidda

Hello ladies, long time not popped here this Summer was insane. Anyway I am after a bit of advice (read mind at rest). I took delivery of a onyx alhambra pendant today brought over by an acquaintance for me from KL. 
Now the SA has emailed me a copy of the receipt, but the original paperwork was missing from the parcel. She is in the South of the UK I am in the North so she sent it by courier. I have emailed about paperwork and not hear back yet ( not to worried at this point)
Now the pendant looks right but I think I am tricking myself into thinking there s a problem with it. The packaging was slightly different than the one my MOP pendant come into (smaller box), the links look identical, the clasp looks good, the serial number on plate matches the number on the electronic receipt I have received from the SA in KL but the size of the letters/ number combination is smaller than the one on the MOP pendant which I am using as a comparison.
In your experience should I worry? I will take pictures if you think it would help.
Please, please, please help me put my mind at rest.
THANK YOU


----------



## PennyD2911

Suzie said:


> dessert1st, I think mine looks like the same colour as your lighter necklace.




That is gorgeous Suzie&#128525;. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## ChaneLisette

monidda said:


> Hello ladies, long time not popped here this Summer was insane. Anyway I am after a bit of advice (read mind at rest). I took delivery of a onyx alhambra pendant today brought over by an acquaintance for me from KL.
> Now the SA has emailed me a copy of the receipt, but the original paperwork was missing from the parcel. She is in the South of the UK I am in the North so she sent it by courier. I have emailed about paperwork and not hear back yet ( not to worried at this point)
> Now the pendant looks right but I think I am tricking myself into thinking there s a problem with it. The packaging was slightly different than the one my MOP pendant come into (smaller box), the links look identical, the clasp looks good, the serial number on plate matches the number on the electronic receipt I have received from the SA in KL but the size of the letters/ number combination is smaller than the one on the MOP pendant which I am using as a comparison.
> In your experience should I worry? I will take pictures if you think it would help.
> Please, please, please help me put my mind at rest.
> THANK YOU



The packaging has changed a little over the last year but I have not paid attention to the serial numbers. As long as it came from VCA I am sure you are fine.


----------



## monidda

ChaneLisette said:


> The packaging has changed a little over the last year but I have not paid attention to the serial numbers. As long as it came from VCA I am sure you are fine.


Thank you ChaneLisette I think I am worried because I have purchased 4 more pieces this year and the identical one motif MOP pendant came from the London store in a much bigger box and pouch than this onyx one. I am fairly confident but won't know for sure until I see the certificate and I have been informed that she left it behind in KL by mistake but she will fwd as soon as she is back there mid September.


----------



## Suzie

PennyD2911 said:


> That is gorgeous Suzie&#128525;.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Thank you.


----------



## Suzie

Coconuts40 said:


> Stunning!



Thank you so much.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

monidda said:


> Thank you ChaneLisette I think I am worried because I have purchased 4 more pieces this year and the identical one motif MOP pendant came from the London store in a much bigger box and pouch than this onyx one. I am fairly confident but won't know for sure until I see the certificate and I have been informed that she left it behind in KL by mistake but she will fwd as soon as she is back there mid September.



I think the boxes are random. Several years ago there was a box shortage so my earrings came in a very large box. All subsequent earrings have arrived in small boxes. I don't think there is a standard.


----------



## bags to die for

The VCA store in KL does not sell fakes.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

A Class Act said:


> Hi ladies, for those of you who have travelled from overseas to NYC to purchase your VCA pieces whilst on holiday, do you know if there's any way you may display your passport and return ticket (out of USA) to avoid tax? I know you can send it out of state but I've only got time to visit NY and if I ask them to send it to my home in Australia I'll be charged the customs tax. I've heard some department stores offer such a discount-any way VCA would do the same? TIA!



What if you have one of the authorized dealers like the VCA in Vegas or VCA in Boca raton overnight your chosen pieces to your hotel room during your stay in NYC?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

monidda said:


> Hello ladies, long time not popped here this Summer was insane. Anyway I am after a bit of advice (read mind at rest). I took delivery of a onyx alhambra pendant today brought over by an acquaintance for me from KL.
> Now the SA has emailed me a copy of the receipt, but the original paperwork was missing from the parcel. She is in the South of the UK I am in the North so she sent it by courier. I have emailed about paperwork and not hear back yet ( not to worried at this point)
> Now the pendant looks right but I think I am tricking myself into thinking there s a problem with it. The packaging was slightly different than the one my MOP pendant come into (smaller box), the links look identical, the clasp looks good, the serial number on plate matches the number on the electronic receipt I have received from the SA in KL but the size of the letters/ number combination is smaller than the one on the MOP pendant which I am using as a comparison.
> In your experience should I worry? I will take pictures if you think it would help.
> Please, please, please help me put my mind at rest.
> THANK YOU



As long as you purchased the piece directly from VCA there should be no worries about authenticity.


----------



## dessert1st

monidda said:


> Thank you ChaneLisette I think I am worried because I have purchased 4 more pieces this year and the identical one motif MOP pendant came from the London store in a much bigger box and pouch than this onyx one. I am fairly confident but won't know for sure until I see the certificate and I have been informed that she left it behind in KL by mistake but she will fwd as soon as she is back there mid September.







texasgirliegirl said:


> I think the boxes are random. Several years ago there was a box shortage so my earrings came in a very large box. All subsequent earrings have arrived in small boxes. I don't think there is a standard.




I think you're right. I think there has been a shortage again this year.  My store has been out of earring boxes and pouches etc for awhile.  They don't have all the supplies they need.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> What if you have one of the authorized dealers like the VCA in Vegas or VCA in Boca raton overnight your chosen pieces to your hotel room during your stay in NYC?


 
Can she still save on tax even though there is a VCA (well a few) in NYC? How about shipping to a state with no VCA (like Pennsylvania) but with a Cartier (Cartier and VCA being part of the RICHEMONT Group), will tax still be charged?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Can she still save on tax even though there is a VCA (well a few) in NYC? How about shipping to a state with no VCA (like Pennsylvania) but with a Cartier (Cartier and VCA being part of the RICHEMONT Group), will tax still be charged?



Not sure. 
Our Neimans has a VCA boutique but the independent stores will ship here tax free. 
Great question. Worth a call.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> Not sure.
> Our Neimans has a VCA boutique but the independent stores will ship here tax free.
> Great question. Worth a call.


 
I was wondering about the tax thing, being international myself but the Brand stores like to get technical about the tax aspect. From your name, I assume you are in Texas?


----------



## monidda

bags to die for said:


> The VCA store in KL does not sell fakes.



I wasn't trying to imply that at all, but at the risk of sounded ridiculous (hell it is ridiculous, very) I did for a split second go through a scenario where my acquaintance could have swapped my pendant before delivering it. Absolutely ludicrous I know but I had crossed my troubled mind.
However I am now 100% sure that my beautiful pendant is totally fine especially after a lovely chat with the lovely SA from KL, I didn't tell her I thought it was fake
She did confirm that they have overhauled the packaging since April  
Thank you all for the help and for allowing me to vent


----------



## sbelle

HADASSA said:


> Can she still save on tax even though there is a VCA (well a few) in NYC? How about shipping to a state with no VCA (like Pennsylvania) but with a Cartier (Cartier and VCA being part of the RICHEMONT Group), will tax still be charged?



I have been told by VCA that if there is a Cartier in the state that you are shipping to , VCA will charge tax because Richmond owns both.    This rule came into effect a few years ago.


----------



## Jinsun

HADASSA said:


> Can she still save on tax even though there is a VCA (well a few) in NYC? How about shipping to a state with no VCA (like Pennsylvania) but with a Cartier (Cartier and VCA being part of the RICHEMONT Group), will tax still be charged?




If u buy from Naples store it is tax free regardless if your state has Vca. However u have to pay shipping which I believe is $50. I buy my Vca from Naples and boca raton and never had to pay tax. I have Vca in my state.


----------



## HADASSA

sbelle said:


> I have been told by VCA that if there is a Cartier in the state that you are shipping to , VCA will charge tax because Richmond owns both.    This rule came into effect a few years ago.


 
Thank you sbelle - I do believe I have read that on here previously.



Jinsun said:


> If u buy from Naples store it is tax free regardless if your state has Vca. However u have to pay shipping which I believe is $50. I buy my Vca from Naples and boca raton and never had to pay tax. I have Vca in my state.


 
Jinsun, both these stores are in Florida but do you know why they don't charge tax compared to Bal Harbour, which is also in Florida? Sorry to ask a dumb question but will they charge tax to ship within Florida?


----------



## hhong001

Jinsun said:


> If u buy from Naples store it is tax free regardless if your state has Vca. However u have to pay shipping which I believe is $50. I buy my Vca from Naples and boca raton and never had to pay tax. I have Vca in my state.


 


HADASSA said:


> Thank you sbelle - I do believe I have read that on here previously.
> 
> 
> 
> Jinsun, both these stores are in Florida but do you know why they don't charge tax compared to Bal Harbour, which is also in Florida? Sorry to ask a dumb question but will they charge tax to ship within Florida?


 
Naples VCA is an independent store and that's why they don't charge sales tax if you live out of state. I just ordered my Malachite bracelet from them. Shipping is now $75 but no sales tax.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hhong001 said:


> Naples VCA is an independent store and that's why they don't charge sales tax if you live out of state. I just ordered my Malachite bracelet from them. Shipping is now $75 but no sales tax.



Yes. The store in Boca is their sister store. 
Sometimes they will waive the shipping.


----------



## pcil

Jinsun said:


> If u buy from Naples store it is tax free regardless if your state has Vca. However u have to pay shipping which I believe is $50. I buy my Vca from Naples and boca raton and never had to pay tax. I have Vca in my state.





hhong001 said:


> Naples VCA is an independent store and that's why they don't charge sales tax if you live out of state. I just ordered my Malachite bracelet from them. Shipping is now $75 but no sales tax.





texasgirliegirl said:


> Yes. The store in Boca is their sister store.
> Sometimes they will waive the shipping.



Do you have any recommended SA and contact info for the SA in either Naples of Boca location? Thank you


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pcil said:


> Do you have any recommended SA and contact info for the SA in either Naples of Boca location? Thank you



Unfortunately no. 
My contact no longer works there.


----------



## perleegirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> Unfortunately no.
> My contact no longer works there.


Where  is Carley now? Is she still with VCA?


----------



## HADASSA

hhong001 said:


> Naples VCA is an independent store and that's why they don't charge sales tax if you live out of state. I just ordered my Malachite bracelet from them. Shipping is now $75 but no sales tax.


 


texasgirliegirl said:


> Yes. The store in Boca is their sister store.
> Sometimes they will waive the shipping.


 
Thanks to both of you for the clarification. Shipping is negligible compared to the tax


----------



## barbie444

Very new to VCA, and I am about to take the plunge on the Vintage Alhambra pendant in rose gold. I am just trying to figure out where I can save a little $$ in the  process. I am in FL there are a few VCA stores in my area, if I pay in cash will the boutique five me a small discount? If I purchase from the Las Vegas store can I save on tax? Is there any advantage of buying from NM other than points?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

perleegirl said:


> Where  is Carley now? Is she still with VCA?



Carly was not my contact person.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

barbie444 said:


> Very new to VCA, and I am about to take the plunge on the Vintage Alhambra pendant in rose gold. I am just trying to figure out where I can save a little $$ in the  process. I am in FL there are a few VCA stores in my area, if I pay in cash will the boutique five me a small discount? If I purchase from the Las Vegas store can I save on tax? Is there any advantage of buying from NM other than points?



I've never heard of VCA giving discounts for cash transactions.
You might wish to try one of the trusted resellers.


----------



## barbie444

Which Las Vegas store thats privately owned so I can at least save on tax? 


texasgirliegirl said:


> I've never heard of VCA giving discounts for cash transactions.
> You might wish to try one of the trusted resellers.


----------



## sbelle

barbie444 said:


> Very new to VCA, and I am about to take the plunge on the Vintage Alhambra pendant in rose gold. I am just trying to figure out where I can save a little $$ in the  process. I am in FL there are a few VCA stores in my area, if I pay in cash will the boutique five me a small discount? If I purchase from the Las Vegas store can I save on tax? Is there any advantage of buying from NM other than points?





texasgirliegirl said:


> I've never heard of VCA giving discounts for cash transactions.
> You might wish to try one of the trusted resellers.



*texasgirliegirl* is right -- no authorized dealer will offer a discount off of retail price of new VCA.


----------



## barbie444

Thanks for the info, I want to but new so I would be happy with tax free. I called the VCA in Boca and I am getting my pendant this weekend, they will ship it out of state sos I can safe on tax 


sbelle said:


> *texasgirliegirl* is right -- no authorized dealer will offer a discount off of retail price of new VCA.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

barbie444 said:


> Thanks for the info, I want to but new so I would be happy with tax free. I called the VCA in Boca and I am getting my pendant this weekend, they will ship it out of state sos I can safe on tax



That's great news !! 
You must be feeling so excited


----------



## A Class Act

Oh you girls are good! I'll try on the pieces I'm interested in at the NYC boutique on my first day then purchase from Naples and have them ship overnight to our NYC hotel. I don't mean to inconvenience the NYC store at all but a tax discount is quite a discount! As always, I am indebted to you for all your sage advice TPFers!


----------



## A Class Act

Another issue - I foresee problems with the ear clip posts if I end up going with the frivole earrings. I've heard a few ladies complain about them being too tight so I would need them loosened I'm sure (cheers Dad for gifting me your chubby ear lobes...). With that in mind, will purchasing from the Naples store ensure grief in approaching NYC store (which I understand is where VCA houses their "workshop") to request VCA loosen the clips?


----------



## Suzie

A Class Act said:


> Another issue - I foresee problems with the ear clip posts if I end up going with the frivole earrings. I've heard a few ladies complain about them being too tight so I would need them loosened I'm sure (cheers Dad for gifting me your chubby ear lobes...). With that in mind, will purchasing from the Naples store ensure grief in approaching NYC store (which I understand is where VCA houses their "workshop") to request VCA loosen the clips?



Mine aren't too tight so you never know.


----------



## sbelle

A Class Act said:


> Another issue - I foresee problems with the ear clip posts if I end up going with the frivole earrings. I've heard a few ladies complain about them being too tight so I would need them loosened I'm sure (cheers Dad for gifting me your chubby ear lobes...). With that in mind,* will purchasing from the Naples store ensure grief in approaching NYC store* (which I understand is where VCA houses their "workshop") to request VCA loosen the clips?



There won't be any issue, because the workshop works on all VCA regardless of where purchased.   

You should know though that when you take your ear clips to the boutique they won't do the adjustments right then.  The workshop people are not there.  A salesperson will take the clips, write them up and then send them to the workshop.   I have had ear clip adjustments take anywhere from 2 weeks to 8 weeks.

If you do need adjustments also be prepared that it might not be fixed on the first trip to the workshop.  I have sent several pairs of ear clips multiple times and they still haven't been satisfactory.  If you receive a pair and they need another adjustment, you can mail the ear clips to the workshop.

I have had a couple pairs that didn't need adjustment, but the majority have.

Good luck!


----------



## prettychic

:tpfrox::help:Does anyone have any vintage alhambra pieces in bois'diamourette (letter wood)? What do you think about it, I am looking at the VCA website and just noticed the collection is in rose gold...
Thanks in advance. I also saw the lovely video of how it is produced.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

A Class Act said:


> Another issue - I foresee problems with the ear clip posts if I end up going with the frivole earrings. I've heard a few ladies complain about them being too tight so I would need them loosened I'm sure (cheers Dad for gifting me your chubby ear lobes...). With that in mind, will purchasing from the Naples store ensure grief in approaching NYC store (which I understand is where VCA houses their "workshop") to request VCA loosen the clips?



I have two pairs of frivole earrings and neither pair is too tight. My earlobes are pretty thin, however.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

prettychic said:


> :tpfrox::help:Does anyone have any vintage alhambra pieces in bois'diamourette (letter wood)? What do you think about it, I am looking at the VCA website and just noticed the collection is in rose gold...
> Thanks in advance. I also saw the lovely video of how it is produced.



I have two ten motifs. Mine are from the LE collection so the letterwood motifs alternate with solid pink gold motifs and each piece is numbered. 
The letterwood seems to have a more casual, summery vibe. It's beautiful but I would probably buy the basics or a pop color before this one unless you really love it.


----------



## A Class Act

Gosh, up to 8 weeks workshop time?! Then when they mail the earrings back to me in Australia I'll probably be liable for the customs tax here! Hmmm...what to do, what to do...


----------



## Suzie

A Class Act said:


> Gosh, up to 8 weeks workshop time?! Then when they mail the earrings back to me in Australia I'll probably be liable for the customs tax here! Hmmm...what to do, what to do...



You don't know that the earrings will be too tight though, I have frivole and they are fine.


----------



## sbelle

A Class Act said:


> Gosh, up to 8 weeks workshop time?! Then when they mail the earrings back to me in Australia I'll probably be liable for the customs tax here! Hmmm...what to do, what to do...





Suzie said:


> You don't know that the earrings will be too tight though, I have frivole and they are fine.




Suzie is right, you won't know until you try the earclips on.  It all depends on your earlobe.

I do not have a thin earlobe so I have had a lot of trouble.  When I have put on most earclips I immediately feel a pinching.   My earlobe normally would get used to the pinching and I could wear the earclips the rest of the day.  It was only when I would take them off that I would feel how sore my ear lobes were.  For most of my earclips if I wore the them for 3 consecutive days the holes in my ears would get unbearably sore and would start bleeding.  

In the beginning I didn't have my earclips adjusted at all -- I just knew that I couldn't wear them for more than three days .  

The only pair of VCA earclips I have that never pinched at all are the small Cosmos pg with white mop and diamonds.  They were heaven to wear from the first day.  The weird thing is I also purchased the small Cosmos yg diamond pave and figured they would fit the same way.  WRONG!  They were the worst I have ever purchased -- so bad I couldn't wear them at all.  They were a special order so the day I received them was the first time I tried the pair on.  They were excruciating.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> Suzie is right, you won't know until you try the earclips on.  It all depends on your earlobe.
> 
> I do not have a thin earlobe so I have had a lot of trouble.  When I have put on most earclips I immediately feel a pinching.   My earlobe normally would get used to the pinching and I could wear the earclips the rest of the day.  It was only when I would take them off that I would feel how sore my ear lobes were.  For most of my earclips if I wore the them for 3 consecutive days the holes in my ears would get unbearably sore and would start bleeding.
> 
> In the beginning I didn't have my earclips adjusted at all -- I just knew that I couldn't wear them for more than three days .
> 
> The only pair of VCA earclips I have that never pinched at all are the small Cosmos pg with white mop and diamonds.  They were heaven to wear from the first day.  The weird thing is I also purchased the small Cosmos yg diamond pave and figured they would fit the same way.  WRONG!  They were the worst I have ever purchased -- so bad I couldn't wear them at all.  They were a special order so the day I received them was the first time I tried the pair on.  They were excruciating.



Sbelle, you are welcome to send the pave cosmos earrings to me...I will take them off your hands and your tender earlobes won't have to suffer....


----------



## hermes_fan

Ladies, I have the perlee medium hoops in YG which I love but I find placing the backings on to be extremely difficult--a downright struggle pinching in the sides. Will the store (I bought mine in NY) be able to swap them out or do you think this would require a lengthy repair adjustment. Is it just me? Does anyone else struggle with these pesky backs?
Thank you!


----------



## katierose

ChaneLisette said:


> Mine seems very secure and I think it would be difficult to come off on its own unless it was not latched properly in the first place.




Thanks for responding. They didn't have one to try on in the VCA boutique, so on the fence about it since I can't see the latch IRL. I'm thinking that the Tiffany bangle is pretty similar and it doesn't open so may be better choice for me, not sure.


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Sbelle, you are welcome to send the pave cosmos earrings to me...I will take them off your hands and your tender earlobes won't have to suffer....



You are such a sweetheart!  

But the good news is that I was able to get them adjusted so they are now very comfortable!


----------



## sbelle

hermes_fan said:


> Ladies, I have the perlee medium hoops in YG which I love but I find placing the backings on to be extremely difficult--a downright struggle pinching in the sides. Will the store (I bought mine in NY) be able to swap them out or do you think this would require a lengthy repair adjustment. Is it just me? *Does anyone else struggle with these pesky backs*?
> Thank you!




I don't have those hoops, but have those backs on other earrings (VCA fluerettes) and they drive me nuts.  Putting the earrings on is a pain, but taking them off is almost impossible at times.  Wish there was another answer!


----------



## Nantia

Hi everyone ! I'm going to Vancouver Canada very soon and I'm wondering if I can find a vca store there ? If there is do they have sales tax ?


----------



## PennyD2911

I am ready to purchase my first VCA piece. I've decided on the Alhambra Vintage 5 Motif Bracelet in YG. 
The one thing I'm undecided about is the Onyx or the MOP. 
Opinions please, which do you prefer. 
TIA


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hermes_fan said:


> Ladies, I have the perlee medium hoops in YG which I love but I find placing the backings on to be extremely difficult--a downright struggle pinching in the sides. Will the store (I bought mine in NY) be able to swap them out or do you think this would require a lengthy repair adjustment. Is it just me? Does anyone else struggle with these pesky backs?
> Thank you!



This is why I ordered the small perlee hoops although the most recent style has the French backs. They were impossible.  Truly, I thought it was just me.   I doubt that VCA can convert them because the hoop is twisted slightly. This is what alliows them to sit so beautifully on the ear.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> I am ready to purchase my first VCA piece. I've decided on the Alhambra Vintage 5 Motif Bracelet in YG.
> The one thing I'm undecided about is the Onyx or the MOP.
> Opinions please, which do you prefer.
> TIA


The mop is more neutral but the black is more striking.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> The mop is more neutral but the black is more striking.



The onyx is classic VCA. The MOP can be dressed up or dressed down to casual. Both are beautiful!  I can only choose one, I just don't know which one &#10067;&#10067;


----------



## BlondeAndOrange

PennyD2911 said:


> The onyx is classic VCA. The MOP can be dressed up or dressed down to casual. Both are beautiful!  I can only choose one, I just don't know which one &#10067;&#10067;




I think it depends on the weather where you live and how you want to style them...

For me MOP is very summer.. Day and night in the summer it's perfect...

Onyx I like for colder months and I prefer to wear a night.

That being said I started with MOP and I'm saving for Onyx now so I will have in time for fall


----------



## PennyD2911

BlondeAndOrange said:


> I think it depends on the weather where you live and how you want to style them...
> 
> For me MOP is very summer.. Day and night in the summer it's perfect...
> 
> Onyx I like for colder months and I prefer to wear a night.
> 
> That being said I started with MOP and I'm saving for Onyx now so I will have in time for fall



Yes, that could be a consideration. 
Maybe I should reverse what you are doing. Since it's almost Fall get the Onyx and save and get MOP next Spring. &#128515;


----------



## Lharding

perleegirl said:


> Where  is Carley now? Is she still with VCA?



Carly is with Escales now.... same shopping destination as VCA in Naples.


----------



## hopingoneday

sbelle said:


> I don't have those hoops, but have those backs on other earrings (VCA fluerettes) and they drive me nuts.  Putting the earrings on is a pain, but taking them off is almost impossible at times.  Wish there was another answer!




So funny!  They are my absolute favorite type of backs, because they feel so secure when they are "locked" on. I never worry about them coming off, and I like that you can't see them at all when the earrings are on, unlike the Omega backs. I don't have any trouble at all putting them on and taking them off either So funny how differently we all feel about them!


----------



## saltonC

I'm looking to purchase the vintage alhambra 5 motif bracelet in carnelian. I am new to VCA and don't know too many people with their jewelry so I am wondering if it's okay for the bracelet if I wear it everyday? Does it get scratched easily? Do you usually take it off before showering, working out, etc?

I'm pretty lazy and like to wear jewelry that I don't have to take on and off!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> The onyx is classic VCA. The MOP can be dressed up or dressed down to casual. Both are beautiful!  I can only choose one, I just don't know which one &#10067;&#10067;



When I first started collecting vintage alhambra pieces I felt that the MOP was most classic.  This is the one that I saw most often around town...then I collected several more.
Interestingly enough I wear the onyx much more often than I wear the MOP.  Back then I never would have anticipated this.  A lot depends on your coloring, too.  People describe the mop necklace as ":modern day pearls" but I would rather wear actual pearls.  Additionally, VCA really does consider the vintage line pretty casual..it's not high jewelry.  I would never wear my mop to a formal event just like I would never carry a birkin bag to a formal event.  .  That said, I wear my vintage pieces virtually every single day.  If I were in your position, I would consider which one you might like to have as a necklace someday....then get that bracelet.  Later on you can join them together and have a longer necklace.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> I am ready to purchase my first VCA piece. I've decided on the Alhambra Vintage 5 Motif Bracelet in YG.
> The one thing I'm undecided about is the Onyx or the MOP.
> Opinions please, which do you prefer.
> TIA



Not to complicate things but have you considered a beautiful color like malachite, carnelian or turquoise (if you can find it)?


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> When I first started collecting vintage alhambra pieces I felt that the MOP was most classic.  This is the one that I saw most often around town...then I collected several more.
> Interestingly enough I wear the onyx much more often than I wear the MOP.  Back then I never would have anticipated this.  A lot depends on your coloring, too.  People describe the mop necklace as ":modern day pearls" but I would rather wear actual pearls.  Additionally, VCA really does consider the vintage line pretty casual..it's not high jewelry.  I would never wear my mop to a formal event just like I would never carry a birkin bag to a formal event.  .  That said, I wear my vintage pieces virtually every single day.  If I were in your position, I would consider which one you might like to have as a necklace someday....then get that bracelet.  Later on you can join them together and have a longer necklace.





texasgirliegirl said:


> Not to complicate things but have you considered a beautiful color like malachite, carnelian or turquoise (if you can find it)?



Very good points TGG. &#128522;
I totally agree about carrying my Birkin to a formal event, and yes I would choose the onyx over MOP for a formal event.  My lifestyle leans more to professional and casual than formal. 
RE: your second post I did think about a different stone, like turquoise. I love turquoise and it's my favorite color. I think the carnelian is beautiful and red is my next fave color. 
Good things to consider. Thank you!&#128522;


----------



## engineer24

Nantia said:


> Hi everyone ! I'm going to Vancouver Canada very soon and I'm wondering if I can find a vca store there ? If there is do they have sales tax ?


Birks has a VCA boutique in Vancouver:


698 West Hastings Street, Vancouver
British Columbia


----------



## Julide

hermes_fan said:


> Ladies, I have the perlee medium hoops in YG which I love but I find placing the backings on to be extremely difficult--a downright struggle pinching in the sides. Will the store (I bought mine in NY) be able to swap them out or do you think this would require a lengthy repair adjustment. Is it just me? Does anyone else struggle with these pesky backs?
> Thank you!



HI I think the backs you are talking about are the la poussette backs, I have trouble with them too. Sadly, I don't think they come in a larger size. I have had many heavier earrings made into la poussette backs because they are like a jumbo backing as they hold up a heavier earring better, you could try a jumbo back, which you can buy at any jeweler and see if that works better for you before you think about switching them out permanently.


----------



## A Class Act

Suzie said:


> Mine aren't too tight so you never know.





sbelle said:


> There won't be any issue, because the workshop works on all VCA regardless of where purchased.
> 
> You should know though that when you take your ear clips to the boutique they won't do the adjustments right then.  The workshop people are not there.  A salesperson will take the clips, write them up and then send them to the workshop.   I have had ear clip adjustments take anywhere from 2 weeks to 8 weeks.
> 
> If you do need adjustments also be prepared that it might not be fixed on the first trip to the workshop.  I have sent several pairs of ear clips multiple times and they still haven't been satisfactory.  If you receive a pair and they need another adjustment, you can mail the ear clips to the workshop.
> 
> I have had a couple pairs that didn't need adjustment, but the majority have.
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you ladies! All very true. I look forward to trying them on. Will let you know how I go.


----------



## PhoenixH

A Class Act said:


> Thank you ladies! All very true. I look forward to trying them on. Will let you know how I go.



Another thing to note is that they do "loosen" slightly after a couple or wears and get more comfortable. When I first tried on my frivole earrings in the boutique they felt quite tight and painful. After 2 days I hardly felt a thing and they are my favorite earrings. Same experience for my Super size MOP Alhambra earrings! Good luck with yours!


----------



## PhoenixH

A Class Act said:


> Thank you ladies! All very true. I look forward to trying them on. Will let you know how I go.



Another thing to note is that they do "loosen" slightly after a couple or wears and get more comfortable. When I first tried on my frivole earrings in the boutique they felt quite tight and painful. After 2 days I hardly felt a thing and they are my favorite earrings. Same experience for my Super size MOP Alhambra earrings! Good luck with yours!


----------



## Nantia

engineer24 said:


> Birks has a VCA boutique in Vancouver:
> 
> 
> 698 West Hastings Street, Vancouver
> British Columbia


Thank you for providing me the address


----------



## ChaneLisette

saltonC said:


> I'm looking to purchase the vintage alhambra 5 motif bracelet in carnelian. I am new to VCA and don't know too many people with their jewelry so I am wondering if it's okay for the bracelet if I wear it everyday? Does it get scratched easily? Do you usually take it off before showering, working out, etc?
> 
> I'm pretty lazy and like to wear jewelry that I don't have to take on and off!



I wear my vintage alhambra pieces everyday however I take mine off before bed. I have a MOP and PG and have not noticed any scratches but I am somewhat careful with them. The carnelian is really pretty so you should definitely try it.


----------



## perleegirl

I decided to keep plain LOVE!


----------



## ChaneLisette

perleegirl said:


> I decided to keep plain LOVE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2728257



So gorgeous!!!


----------



## pedsdds

perleegirl said:


> I decided to keep plain LOVE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2728257



this is gorgeous!! &#128525;


----------



## PennyD2911

That was the right choice perleegirl!  That looks perfect with the VCA pieces. &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## perleegirl

ChaneLisette said:


> So gorgeous!!!


Thank you! 
I really need to learn how to edit photo size. And in case anyone is wondering...my Perlee is NOT scratched, just dirty.


----------



## perleegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> That was the right choice perleegirl!  That looks perfect with the VCA pieces. &#55357;&#56845;


Thank you!
After having it on for a few weeks, It really started to become a part of me. 
Exchanging it, would have felt like returning a puppy after a few weeks of loving it. 
Somehow, I feel like it won't be my last LOVE.


----------



## perleegirl

But, decided to go for diamonds with this HW pendant to compliment my VCA pieces.


----------



## I'll take two

perleegirl said:


> But, decided to go for diamonds with this HW pendant to compliment my VCA pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2728472



I am a big fan of diamonds and love this pendant  
I must have a look at HW when I am next in London. 
VCA is gorgeous but I do like to mix things up with other brands .


----------



## perleegirl

I'll take two said:


> I am a big fan of diamonds and love this pendant
> I must have a look at HW when I am next in London.
> VCA is gorgeous but I do like to mix things up with other brands .


You will have to grab one soon! This line was launched in May, as the New Loop collection, and discontinued very quickly. My SA told me they were advised that VCA had issues with it. 
You think? The open loop earrings are stunning!


----------



## kat99

perleegirl said:


> I decided to keep plain LOVE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2728257



Wow!


----------



## CATEYES

perleegirl said:


> I decided to keep plain LOVE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2728257


Wow!!!!  dreamiest stack I've ever seen! Made right choice with plain love. I like the look of the screws on that bracelet. The vintage Alhambra's are beautiful and the Perlee clover is amazing!!! I only wish! Congrats!!!


----------



## dessert1st

perleegirl said:


> I decided to keep plain LOVE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2728257



Wow, now that is stunning!


----------



## chaneljewel

Plain love is just gorgeous!


----------



## bougainvillier

perleegirl said:


> I decided to keep plain LOVE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2728257







perleegirl said:


> But, decided to go for diamonds with this HW pendant to compliment my VCA pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2728472




Gorgeous and congrats! Great choice!!


----------



## shopoholica

perleegirl said:


> I decided to keep plain LOVE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2728257



Your stack is TDF!! Love everything! The plain love has its own charm


----------



## HADASSA

perleegirl said:


> I decided to keep plain LOVE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2728257


 
Really loving the plain in the Pink gold  Looks perfect with your VCA Perlee.


----------



## allure244

perleegirl said:


> I decided to keep plain LOVE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2728257



Wow. Just wow.  You have a dream stack. The plain love looks perfect with your perlee and the VCA. Great choice. Perlee bracelet with clovers is on my wish list. I don't know if I'll ever get it because I have too many things on that list already


----------



## PhoenixH

Oh my!!! Simply gorgeous stack!!! 





perleegirl said:


> I decided to keep plain LOVE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2728257


----------



## barbie444

Since I'm so new and this is my first VCA piece could you guys authenticate? Should I ask for more pictures?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...Gold-Vintage-Alhambra-Necklace-/191299189397?


----------



## Suzie

perleegirl said:


> I decided to keep plain LOVE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2728257



Wow, what a stunning stack.


----------



## saltonC

Got my 5 motif bracelet in carnelian today and would like to take it to be shortened enough to have one clover removed. Do you think they can convert the removed clover into a ring?


----------



## dessert1st

saltonC said:


> Got my 5 motif bracelet in carnelian today and would like to take it to be shortened enough to have one clover removed. Do you think they can convert the removed clover into a ring?




I'm no expert and I have never asked that but I get the sense they will say no.  They seem sensitive about what happens to their products when handled by them.


----------



## valnsw

saltonC said:


> Got my 5 motif bracelet in carnelian today and would like to take it to be shortened enough to have one clover removed. Do you think they can convert the removed clover into a ring?




Hi,


My understanding is that VCA will remove one or few links in between in clover to your desired length but will not take out one clover to have it shortened.
I was ever considering the 5 motif bracelet and having a small wrist, I requested to have it shortened at either one of the ends by removing links, but was told that they will remove a few links in between so that the motifs are evenly spaced.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

perleegirl said:


> I decided to keep plain LOVE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2728257



Beautiful bracelets. So many options. 
The diamond clover bracelet is my absolute favorite.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

saltonC said:


> Got my 5 motif bracelet in carnelian today and would like to take it to be shortened enough to have one clover removed. Do you think they can convert the removed clover into a ring?



I don't think that VCA will do it. 
Another tpf member converted three motif earrings into two motifs and studs but I don't believe  VCA did the work. 
Can't hurt to ask although a bracelet with only 4 motifs might look off/off??  My preference would be to remove links to maintain  the design integrity.


----------



## bougainvillier

texasgirliegirl said:


> I don't think that VCA will do it.
> 
> Another tpf member converted three motif earrings into two motifs and studs but I don't believe  VCA did the work.
> 
> Can't hurt to ask although a bracelet with only 4 motifs might look off/off??  My preference would be to remove links to maintain  the design integrity.




VCA would remove links to shorten it though right. Keeping all 5?


----------



## LVoeletters

saltonC said:


> Got my 5 motif bracelet in carnelian today and would like to take it to be shortened enough to have one clover removed. Do you think they can convert the removed clover into a ring?


No, I've seen a woman ask at the boutique two years ago and the sales associates seemed very insulted by this. 
The integrity of the bracelet is to be 5 motifs, so they wish to keep it as such.


----------



## ShoooSh

Hi Ladies


Im not sure if this was brought up earlier in this thread but has anyone heard/saw the limited edition pendant that will be released in Oct2014?


its a grey MOP vintage motif with 1 diamond .. in Rose Gold ...


my SA informed me i can pay a deposit already to secure myself a piece but im still waiting to see it 1st ...


----------



## perleegirl

Thank you ladies for all the nice comments.

When I joined the forum, I had just received my first VCA piece, the 5 motif MOP bracelet. Since then, anything I have added has been inspired from the beautiful pieces so many of you have shared. Next, I hope to add one or two signatures, and Y/G turquoise 5 motif if I ever get lucky enough to find one. Every night I go to bed and pray to wake up with the Lotus ring on my hand, but...I'm still praying.


----------



## Lexgal

My newest VCA additions.


----------



## perleegirl

Lexgal said:


> My newest VCA additions.


So pretty! Which sizes did you mix?  Small, medium, large?


----------



## PennyD2911

ShoooSh said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> 
> Im not sure if this was brought up earlier in this thread but has anyone heard/saw the limited edition pendant that will be released in Oct2014?
> 
> 
> its a grey MOP vintage motif with 1 diamond .. in Rose Gold ...
> 
> 
> my SA informed me i can pay a deposit already to secure myself a piece but im still waiting to see it 1st ...



I spoke with my SA yesterday.  I asked him if VCA would be doing a pendant for Beast Cancer Awareness again. I missed the last one. . 
He said they would not.  I asked about the Holiday Pendant and he told about it. 
I had already said I would love a Gray MOP pendant.  He said he will have  them in October. He told me the price, I don't remember exactly but it's like $3200.00ish I think. 
He told me he would call me as soon as he receives them.  Since gray is my favorite neutral and I love RG I don't think I'll be able to resist this one.


----------



## PennyD2911

Love the Perlee rings *lexgal*. Congrats!


----------



## saltonC

Thanks for the advice, ladies. Instead of having it shortened, I figured out that I can clasp it before the fifth clover and it fits perfectly with a dangling charm!


----------



## PennyD2911

The carnelian stone in their YG is beautiful!


----------



## Lexgal

perleegirl said:


> So pretty! Which sizes did you mix?  Small, medium, large?


The yellow and pink are the small.   The white is the medium. I already have the large variation ring in White and I ordered the large variation in yellow.  It should arrive in October. I will have fun mixing stacks.

I also played with earrings.  Still trying to make up my mind so I did not buy while I was there plus I don't want to pay NYC taxes. My SA is great about shipping to me.


----------



## HADASSA

saltonc said:


> thanks for the advice, ladies. Instead of having it shortened, i figured out that i can clasp it before the fifth clover and it fits perfectly with a dangling charm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2729320
> View attachment 2729321


 
b r i l l i a n t  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## perleegirl

saltonC said:


> Thanks for the advice, ladies. Instead of having it shortened, I figured out that I can clasp it before the fifth clover and it fits perfectly with a dangling charm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2729320
> View attachment 2729321


Perfect!!! 
Now, if you want, you can just have the extra links taken off of the dangling clover.


----------



## ChaneLisette

saltonC said:


> Thanks for the advice, ladies. Instead of having it shortened, I figured out that I can clasp it before the fifth clover and it fits perfectly with a dangling charm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2729320
> View attachment 2729321



Great idea! I should have done this instead of having it shortened. It looks good!


----------



## lovequality

saltonC said:


> Thanks for the advice, ladies. Instead of having it shortened, I figured out that I can clasp it before the fifth clover and it fits perfectly with a dangling charm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2729320
> View attachment 2729321


Thanks for this Brilliant idea! I have tiny wrist and this has made my day.


----------



## A Class Act

Anyone know if the NYC boutique has much stock? I went through this thread and read the NYC store appeared a little sparse a year or two ago. Has this picked up now? TIA!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

saltonC said:


> Thanks for the advice, ladies. Instead of having it shortened, I figured out that I can clasp it before the fifth clover and it fits perfectly with a dangling charm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2729320
> View attachment 2729321



A SA at Neimans showed me this as a way to shorten a 20 motif.


----------



## simurgh

A Class Act said:


> Anyone know if the NYC boutique has much stock? I went through this thread and read the NYC store appeared a little sparse a year or two ago. Has this picked up now? TIA!



I wa there two weeks ago .. In terms of what I was looking at it wasn't great but wasn't bad ...  The had all 3 colors of the perlee sig, some perlee rings, one perlee clover, the only wg 20 s were mop and chalcedony. Some bois.  

Ok selection of sweets. 

No Socrates rings.  

Only Btf ring I saw was the two butterfly.


----------



## PennyD2911

perleegirl said:


> Perfect!!!
> Now, if you want, you can just have the extra links taken off of the dangling clover.



Agree.


----------



## dessert1st

A Class Act said:


> Anyone know if the NYC boutique has much stock? I went through this thread and read the NYC store appeared a little sparse a year or two ago. Has this picked up now? TIA!



So, I actually happen to visit the store recently.  I normally wouldn't mention this but thought I'd share so you're prepared.  I walked in and I think that there were about a dozen employees working there and most hanging out on the first floor and then little ole me. It was intimidating and now days I don't get that feeling often but this time I did. Granted I was just there to admire and not buy so maybe that contributed.  So, be prepared so you don't feel that way when walking in.  

As for stock? It did look sparse especially on the second floor where the Alhambra is but maybe they just don't show much in general on display? But I didn't stay long or look too hard.  The first floor was fun to walk through looking at the beautiful high jewelry pieces.  Basically it felt like a jewelry museum.  Need a money tree.


----------



## lovequality

I'm sure this has been mentioned before, I just seem not to find it here now. Can someone tell me please up to how many links does VCA is able to remove from the 5 motive Alhambra? TIA!


----------



## A Class Act

Thank you for your feedback  Simurgh and dessert1st. Have taken your advice on board and really appreciate it. I'm hoping they have 10 motif vintage alhambra MOP, onyx and Chalcedony in WG AND YG, 6 motif magic chalcedony necklace in WG, small frivole earrings in YG, magic alhambra MOP pendant in WG and a few sweets...unfortunately I will probably only take 2 of these items but I would like to try them all on to know for sure which ones to go with. Must be strong and only take two!


----------



## HADASSA

lovequality said:


> I'm sure this has been mentioned before, I just seem not to find it here now. Can someone tell me please up to how many links does VCA is able to remove from the 5 motive Alhambra? TIA!


 
You can ADD 1" so I guess they may allow 1" to be taken off. Sorry, but I don't know how many links make up 1".


----------



## A Class Act

Do the frivole earrings all have the same backings? (Ie do the large and small both have a post and clip?)


----------



## texasgirliegirl

A Class Act said:


> Do the frivole earrings all have the same backings? (Ie do the large and small both have a post and clip?)



Yes


----------



## A Class Act

Thanks Texasgirliegirl!


----------



## lovequality

HADASSA said:


> You can ADD 1" so I guess they may allow 1" to be taken off. Sorry, but I don't know how many links make up 1".


Thanks hadassa !!


----------



## Metrowestmama

lovequality said:


> I'm sure this has been mentioned before, I just seem not to find it here now. Can someone tell me please up to how many links does VCA is able to remove from the 5 motive Alhambra? TIA!



From the bracelet? They can remove however many you want. I just bought mine in May. They removed 4 links because I wanted a tighter fit when wearing with my loves. My SA took a look and suggested 4 based on my desire and wrist size. Hope that helps? It didn't cost anything but it was because I had just bought it, I think.


----------



## ChaneLisette

Metrowestmama said:


> From the bracelet? They can remove however many you want. I just bought mine in May. They removed 4 links because I wanted a tighter fit when wearing with my loves. My SA took a look and suggested 4 based on my desire and wrist size. Hope that helps? It didn't cost anything but it was because I had just bought it, I think.



They removed 4 from mine as well and they refused to remove more. I am not sure if they are trying to keep a certain balanced look.  I was told adjustments are free within first 30 days and it usually takes a few weeks to get them back.


----------



## hopingoneday

lovequality said:


> Thanks hadassa !!




I was told quite emphatically at Place Vendome that the maximum length they can add or subtract at the point if purchase for a bracelet is 4cm...


----------



## Lexgal

I was in the NYC store last week I did not see an issue with stock. Maybe it was what I asked to see?


----------



## dessert1st

Lexgal said:


> I was in the NYC store last week I did not see an issue with stock. Maybe it was what I asked to see?




You're probably right that stock is fine and they just don't display it all.  I just window shopped.  I think my store tends to display more so I'm used to that.


----------



## dialv

Can someone let me know does all grey mop have the nice rainbow effect.


----------



## PennyD2911

Those of you that have the Alhambra Magic Pendant, which one do you have?
My SA tells me the Letterwood is beautiful, but I'm not sure how I would like it not having seen it IRL.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Those of you that have the Alhambra Magic Pendant, which one do you have?
> My SA tells me the Letterwood is beautiful, but I'm not sure how I would like it not having seen it IRL.



I don't have it but the malachite version is stunning!!!!
Sbelle needs to chime in because she has both.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> I don't have it but the malachite version is stunning!!!!
> Sbelle needs to chime in because she has both.



I think the malachite is beautiful within itself, just not sure how well it would play off my wardrobe.


----------



## chaneljewel

texasgirliegirl said:


> I don't have it but the malachite version is stunning!!!!
> Sbelle needs to chime in because she has both.



Agree that malachite is beautiful!


----------



## dialv

I have the Malachite magic pendant and I love it.  Very wearable, the Letterwood is very pretty also.


----------



## Lexgal

The long single malachite is my favorite in my collection.


----------



## monidda

Every time I see malachite my heart skips a beat. But I saw the letter wood and that was equally stunning, it is a very hard choice indeed like most of the VCA pretties.


----------



## PhoenixH

What a delicious photo!!! 


monidda said:


> Every time I see malachite my heart skips a beat. But I saw the letter wood and that was equally stunning, it is a very hard choice indeed like most of the VCA pretties.


----------



## PennyD2911

Oh *Lexgal* that is beautiful!
My SA texted me this  morning and the Malachite sold, so now my choices are Letter Wood or MOP. 

Anyone want to weigh in on the Letter Wood?  Not having seen it IRL I'm just not sure about it.


----------



## dessert1st

PennyD2911 said:


> Oh *Lexgal* that is beautiful!
> My SA texted me this  morning and the Malachite sold, so now my choices are Letter Wood or MOP.
> 
> Anyone want to weigh in on the Letter Wood?  Not having seen it IRL I'm just not sure about it.




I personally love the MOP. I don't own a single motif but have seen both in person and I think MOP has more universal appeal and can match more things. Letterwood is pretty but for me it is a less priority piece and would buy it after I collect my basics that can have more versatility.  It is a beautiful rich brown I will say though. If that's a color that appeals to you then it's may be worth considering.


----------



## hopingoneday

PennyD2911 said:


> Oh *Lexgal* that is beautiful!
> My SA texted me this  morning and the Malachite sold, so now my choices are Letter Wood or MOP.
> 
> Anyone want to weigh in on the Letter Wood?  Not having seen it IRL I'm just not sure about it.




I would not worry about what is in stock right now, they can always get it for you. If you are willing to pay for it, they can transfer it in from another store for instance. The mother of pearl is lovely, but if you're very fair, it may not be very striking against your complexion. What is your coloring?  And btw there is no wrong choice...  They're all so beautiful!!!


----------



## Lexgal

I confess that I also have the MOP in white gold and I wear it more than the malachite.  I LOVE the green color but the MOP tends to be more versatile.


----------



## pigleto972001

&#128512;that malachite pendant is gorgeous. I want one now  wish they had one in grey MOP


----------



## kimber418

Lexgal said:


> I confess that I also have the MOP in white gold and I wear it more than the malachite.  I LOVE the green color but the MOP tends to be more versatile.



I totally agree with Lexgal.  I have a 20 motif in Malachite which I love but have been unable to "connect" with it for wear.  I think I have worn it one time ~  I also have 2/10's in the MOP and wear it all the time.  It just seems to go with everything and can be dressed up or down w/ jeans.   I love them both but the "wearability" of MOP best suits my lifestyle.  I will never part with Malachite because I know it will fit into my lifestyle at some point in my life.   It is stunning to look at also!


----------



## ModaAddict

I've seen the Letter wood pendent in rose gold. It is very beautiful and can be worn with everything, like literally every thing. That day I saw it I was wearing a turquoise jacket with a colorful tshirt underneath. Once I put the necklace on the entire outfit looked different!

I would honesty chose that over MOP because I think it would go well with everything in your closet and can be very practical. I would prefer MOP in a 10 motif necklace for example but for a single pendent, I would go for letter wood.


----------



## Jinsun

My new to me medium perlee hoops. I got these off eBay, cheaper than the small I would've purchased from Vca. This is my first time purchasing something expensive off of eBay and DH told me not to but I did anyways. 

Looks good to me, but can anyone chime in?  It was hard to take a pic of the serial no. 

I was able to take a pic of the backing and comparing it to my sweets. Same exact markings. 

I love the bent post. Brilliant!

If anyone can comment on authenticity it would help me out a lot. I can enjoy wearing them. Thanks!


----------



## Jinsun

PennyD2911 said:


> Those of you that have the Alhambra Magic Pendant, which one do you have?
> My SA tells me the Letterwood is beautiful, but I'm not sure how I would like it not having seen it IRL.




Letterwood is beautiful. I personally like it better than malachite. My SIL has it and I love the versatility of it. Hers isn't as pretty as sbelle. Sbelle has like a leopard/cheetah print on hers.


----------



## hhong001

Jinsun said:


> My new to me medium perlee hoops. I got these off eBay, cheaper than the small I would've purchased from Vca. This is my first time purchasing something expensive off of eBay and DH told me not to but I did anyways.
> 
> Looks good to me, but can anyone chime in?  It was hard to take a pic of the serial no.
> 
> I was able to take a pic of the backing and comparing it to my sweets. Same exact markings.
> 
> I love the bent post. Brilliant!
> 
> If anyone can comment on authenticity it would help me out a lot. I can enjoy wearing them. Thanks!
> View attachment 2733436
> View attachment 2733437
> View attachment 2733438
> View attachment 2733439
> View attachment 2733440


 
I don't own any perlee and so can't help with the authentication. But I remembered seeing them on ebay and was very tempted.  Very pretty.  Please post a modeling picture when you have a chance!


----------



## Ice_cold

Do you think my Turqouise bracelet goes well with my rose gold love !! I don't like them togather but I never take off my love . What do you think !!


----------



## bougainvillier

Ice_cold said:


> Do you think my Turqouise bracelet goes well with my rose gold love !! I don't like them togather but I never take off my love . What do you think !!



do you have a pic?


----------



## kimber418

Ice_cold said:


> Do you think my Turqouise bracelet goes well with my rose gold love !! I don't like them togather but I never take off my love . What do you think !!



I think a picture would help.....


----------



## simurgh

A Class Act said:


> Thank you for your feedback  Simurgh and dessert1st. Have taken your advice on board and really appreciate it. I'm hoping they have 10 motif vintage alhambra MOP, onyx and Chalcedony in WG AND YG, 6 motif magic chalcedony necklace in WG, small frivole earrings in YG, magic alhambra MOP pendant in WG and a few sweets...unfortunately I will probably only take 2 of these items but I would like to try them all on to know for sure which ones to go with. Must be strong and only take two!



Good luck!  
Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hopingoneday said:


> I would not worry about what is in stock right now, they can always get it for you. If you are willing to pay for it, they can transfer it in from another store for instance. The mother of pearl is lovely, but if you're very fair, it may not be very striking against your complexion. What is your coloring?  And btw there is no wrong choice...  They're all so beautiful!!!



This is so true!!


----------



## PennyD2911

hopingoneday said:


> I would not worry about what is in stock right now, they can always get it for you. If you are willing to pay for it, they can transfer it in from another store for instance. The mother of pearl is lovely, but if you're very fair, it may not be very striking against your complexion. What is your coloring?  And btw there is no wrong choice...  They're all so beautiful!!!




I have a fair complexion.  


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

Thank you ladies for your post and insight.  I received my Alhambra Vintage Bracelet in MOP YG on Wednesday. 
I tried wearing it with my Rolex gold President and Cartier Love yesterday.  It is a smaller more delicate piece and I dont have tiny wrist, my wrist are 6 1/4 inches so I think it gets lost among the two larger bracelets.  So I'm retuning the bracelet. 

I also want to purchase the Alhambra pendant, but I think the Magic size will work best for me.  I've considered the Bois de' Amourette as you know from my previous post.  I think it is lovely, but it really want to start my collection with something that is more classic VCA. I'm considering the Magic 6 Motif Pendant in MOP white or the mixed in MOP white and gray. 

Opinions anyone?  I have enjoyed this thread, all the eye candy and your extensive knowledge of the VCA pieces is very helpful. &#128154;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Suzie

PennyD2911 said:


> Thank you ladies for your post and insight.  I received my Alhambra Vintage Bracelet in MOP YG on Wednesday.
> I tried wearing it with my Rolex gold President and Cartier Love yesterday.  It is a smaller more delicate piece and I dont have tiny wrist, my wrist are 6 1/4 inches so I think it gets lost among the two larger bracelets.  So I'm retuning the bracelet.
> 
> I also want to purchase the Alhambra pendant, but I think the Magic size will work best for me.  I've considered the Bois de' Amourette as you know from my previous post.  I think it is lovely, but it really want to start my collection with something that is more classic VCA. I'm considering the Magic 6 Motif Pendant in MOP white or the mixed in MOP white and gray.
> 
> Opinions anyone?  I have enjoyed this thread, all the eye candy and your extensive knowledge of the VCA pieces is very helpful. &#128154;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Best to return the bracelet if it does not work with the pieces you wear everyday. I bought a bracelet but I have only worn it as a bracelet once as I bought it to add to my 10 motif for a 15 motif necklace.

I am not sure about the other pieces you have asked about but they do sound gorgeous!


----------



## bougainvillier

PennyD2911 said:


> Thank you ladies for your post and insight.  I received my Alhambra Vintage Bracelet in MOP YG on Wednesday.
> I tried wearing it with my Rolex gold President and Cartier Love yesterday.  It is a smaller more delicate piece and I dont have tiny wrist, my wrist are 6 1/4 inches so I think it gets lost among the two larger bracelets.  So I'm retuning the bracelet.
> 
> I also want to purchase the Alhambra pendant, but I think the Magic size will work best for me.  I've considered the Bois de' Amourette as you know from my previous post.  I think it is lovely, but it really want to start my collection with something that is more classic VCA. I'm considering the Magic 6 Motif Pendant in MOP white or the mixed in MOP white and gray.
> 
> Opinions anyone?  I have enjoyed this thread, all the eye candy and your extensive knowledge of the VCA pieces is very helpful. &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



I love the Magic collection. It is so substantial - I saw it the other day on a elder lady. She had the white MOP set - 11 motifs necklace (I think) and the 2 motifs earclips (maybe a ring as well, I cannot recall). It looks very elegant with her black dress.

Have you considered the Perlee collection? That Clover diamond bracelet is drop-dead gorgeous, with a LOVE especially.

I am on the other side of the debate. I have a small frame - and I think the motifs in Sweet collection fits me the best but I don't want single motif necklace and bracelet.


----------



## PennyD2911

Suzie said:


> Best to return the bracelet if it does not work with the pieces you wear everyday. I bought a bracelet but I have only worn it as a bracelet once as I bought it to add to my 10 motif for a 15 motif necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure about the other pieces you have asked about but they do sound gorgeous!







bougainvillier said:


> I love the Magic collection. It is so substantial - I saw it the other day on a elder lady. She had the white MOP set - 11 motifs necklace (I think) and the 2 motifs earclips (maybe a ring as well, I cannot recall). It looks very elegant with her black dress.
> 
> Have you considered the Perlee collection? That Clover diamond bracelet is drop-dead gorgeous, with a LOVE especially.
> 
> I am on the other side of the debate. I have a small frame - and I think the motifs in Sweet collection fits me the best but I don't want single motif necklace and bracelet.




Thank you both for your post.  I'm going to return the bracelet.  After I start my Alhambra collection with whichever piece I think I can get to work best, I want to purchase a Perlee bracelet. I love those!

bougainviller - yes, the Magic doesn't look as delicate as the vintage so I think it will work better for me.  You are fortunate to have a small build. . I'm not huge and overweight, but I do have a large frame. 

It's probably best I start with the Magic pendant in MOP. Even though I prefer it in YG, all of my jewelry with the exception of the gold Rolex and Cartier Love, is WG or Platinum. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Lexgal

Jinsun said:


> My new to me medium perlee hoops. I got these off eBay, cheaper than the small I would've purchased from Vca. This is my first time purchasing something expensive off of eBay and DH told me not to but I did anyways.
> 
> Looks good to me, but can anyone chime in?  It was hard to take a pic of the serial no.
> 
> I was able to take a pic of the backing and comparing it to my sweets. Same exact markings.
> 
> I love the bent post. Brilliant!
> 
> If anyone can comment on authenticity it would help me out a lot. I can enjoy wearing them. Thanks!
> View attachment 2733436
> View attachment 2733437
> View attachment 2733438
> View attachment 2733439
> View attachment 2733440


I am by no means an expert but I have these and the pictures look good.


----------



## einseine

Has anyone already tried on these new rings?  I want one.  So cute!


----------



## Jinsun

Lexgal said:


> I am by no means an expert but I have these and the pictures look good.




Thank you


----------



## Jinsun

hhong001 said:


> I don't own any perlee and so can't help with the authentication. But I remembered seeing them on ebay and was very tempted.  Very pretty.  Please post a modeling picture when you have a chance!




I'll try to post pics soon. I'm having an allergic reaction right now to something


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

einseine said:


> Has anyone already tried on these new rings?  I want one.  So cute!



They are super cute. Off to check out the site.


----------



## Jinsun

einseine said:


> Has anyone already tried on these new rings?  I want one.  So cute!




Cute!  This is what my SA was talking about. Thanks for the pics


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

NikkisABagGirl said:


> They are super cute. Off to check out the site.



Ahh! Don't see them yet.


----------



## dessert1st

I had heard that VCA will be introducing a brand new design line next year.  It has a slight modern feel to it and maybe with a bit of bling. I'm so curious to see what it will look like.


----------



## LVoeletters

dessert1st said:


> I had heard that VCA will be introducing a brand new design line next year.  It has a slight modern feel to it and maybe with a bit of bling. I'm so curious to see what it will look like.




Definitely saw this coming. With Tiffany coming out with modern designs and all it seems appropo for VCA to come out with a collection that is modern and keep up with the demand.


----------



## hopingoneday

PennyD2911 said:


> Thank you both for your post.  I'm going to return the bracelet.  After I start my Alhambra collection with whichever piece I think I can get to work best, I want to purchase a Perlee bracelet. I love those!
> 
> bougainviller - yes, the Magic doesn't look as delicate as the vintage so I think it will work better for me.  You are fortunate to have a small build. . I'm not huge and overweight, but I do have a large frame.
> 
> It's probably best I start with the Magic pendant in MOP. Even though I prefer it in YG, all of my jewelry with the exception of the gold Rolex and Cartier Love, is WG or Platinum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



So sorry I'm late to the party! I vote for the mixed gray and white necklace. It gives you more versatility than plain white, and it is simply stunning. I've seen it on several people and I always love it!  Good for you for having the strength of will to return the bracelet. If it did not get you super excited then it's not the right piece for you!


----------



## hopingoneday

dessert1st said:


> I had heard that VCA will be introducing a brand new design line next year.  It has a slight modern feel to it and maybe with a bit of bling. I'm so curious to see what it will look like.




Ugggggh possibly not good news for my wallet...


----------



## hopingoneday

PennyD2911 said:


> I have a fair complexion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




I would love to try mother of pearl myself, but am VERY pale and blond and my SA, who is also the store manager, is extremely blunt with me --  she and the other SA's who work in the store all tell me that it makes me look like I am totally washed out. They have no reason to lie to me  for obvious reasons, so I have stayed away from mother of pearl as a result!!  The darker colors seem to do more for me.  Could you play with similarly colored pieces, even if they are not the exact pendant you want?   Maybe even take some photos so that you can go home, look at them and think about it, also show to friends?


----------



## cupcake34

> I had heard that VCA will be introducing a brand new design line next  year.  It has a slight modern feel to it and maybe with a bit of bling.  I'm so curious to see what it will look like.



Oh, that's interesting! Do you know what theme the new line is going to have, e.g. flowers or something?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Thank you ladies for your post and insight.  I received my Alhambra Vintage Bracelet in MOP YG on Wednesday.
> I tried wearing it with my Rolex gold President and Cartier Love yesterday.  It is a smaller more delicate piece and I dont have tiny wrist, my wrist are 6 1/4 inches so I think it gets lost among the two larger bracelets.  So I'm retuning the bracelet.
> 
> I also want to purchase the Alhambra pendant, but I think the Magic size will work best for me.  I've considered the Bois de' Amourette as you know from my previous post.  I think it is lovely, but it really want to start my collection with something that is more classic VCA. I'm considering the Magic 6 Motif Pendant in MOP white or the mixed in MOP white and gray.
> 
> Opinions anyone?  I have enjoyed this thread, all the eye candy and your extensive knowledge of the VCA pieces is very helpful. &#128154;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Looks like you have ruled out mop. 
Carnelian, malachite , onyx and letterwood all look so striking on those with fair coloring. 
If I were you I would be tempted to wait just a bit- VCA is coming out with more pieces and you might find that one suits you better. 
The 6 motif is a nice piece but perhaps not as classic/ versatile as some other choices. 
Of course you should buy what you love. 
Finally, don't feel limited by what's at your local boutique. Most places will ship ( overnight/ insured) and a few will do so for free.


----------



## dessert1st

cupcake34 said:


> Oh, that's interesting! Do you know what theme the new line is going to have, e.g. flowers or something?




Sorry, I don't. I didn't even think to ask but not sure how much info she wanted to divulge. All I know is that it's a bit modern and since it has some jewels attached it will be more than Alhambra.  And if I heard right, there may be two new designs coming out but know nothing about the second line. But it will be a 2015 debut.


----------



## ChaneLisette

LVoeletters said:


> Definitely saw this coming. With Tiffany coming out with modern designs and all it seems appropo for VCA to come out with a collection that is modern and keep up with the demand.




I really hope it is not modern like Tiffany's.  The classic designs are what I like best about VCA. They do not seem like the type of company who tries to keep up with anyone but rather focuses on making superb pieces with high quality.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

It's interesting that they are introducing a modern line because thei Modern Alhambra collection was never nearly as popular as vintage Alhambra. In fact, two years ago my SA told me that modern Alhambra was being discontinued.


----------



## Metrowestmama

It was so hard to pass on the WG signature perlee....stings since it was a great preloved price. But need something more durable for everyday. Maybe I should focus on something in the frivole line to add to my necklace & earring WG MOP vintage alhambra set?


----------



## PennyD2911

hopingoneday said:


> I would love to try mother of pearl myself, but am VERY pale and blond and my SA, who is also the store manager, is extremely blunt with me --  she and the other SA's who work in the store all tell me that it makes me look like I am totally washed out. They have no reason to lie to me  for obvious reasons, so I have stayed away from mother of pearl as a result!!  The darker colors seem to do more for me.  Could you play with similarly colored pieces, even if they are not the exact pendant you want?   Maybe even take some photos so that you can go home, look at them and think about it, also show to friends?





texasgirliegirl said:


> Looks like you have ruled out mop.
> Carnelian, malachite , onyx and letterwood all look so striking on those with fair coloring.
> If I were you I would be tempted to wait just a bit- VCA is coming out with more pieces and you might find that one suits you better.
> The 6 motif is a nice piece but perhaps not as classic/ versatile as some other choices.
> Of course you should buy what you love.
> Finally, don't feel limited by what's at your local boutique. Most places will ship ( overnight/ insured) and a few will do so for free.



I am faiir complected but not pale. My natural hair color is very dark brunette, but I keep it highlighted.  


My SA is 6 hours away, just so happens he is in the VCA that is closest to me.  That being the case, no visiting the boutique for me.  We spoke on the phone at length on Friday and I've decided to go with the Magic Pendant in MOP WG. He is sending it to NY to have the chain lengthened.  I also plan to purchase the vintage holiday pendant. My SA will send me pics when it arrives, but I love gray, so that it is my plan for right now. 
After that I will work toward purchasing the signature bracelet. I think that will be a much better look for me than the vintage bracelet.  I really hate to have to return the vintage bracelet it is one of my favorite pieces. 


Thanks for the replies, you girls are very kind!


----------



## PennyD2911

hopingoneday said:


> So sorry I'm late to the party! I vote for the mixed gray and white necklace. It gives you more versatility than plain white, and it is simply stunning. I've seen it on several people and I always love it!  Good for you for having the strength of will to return the bracelet. If it did not get you super excited then it's not the right piece for you!



It is very sad to have to return the bracelet. I love the look, just not on me.


----------



## hopingoneday

PennyD2911 said:


> I am faiir complected but not pale. My natural hair color is very dark brunette, but I keep it highlighted.
> 
> 
> My SA is 6 hours away, just so happens he is in the VCA that is closest to me.  That being the case, no visiting the boutique for me.  We spoke on the phone at length on Friday and I've decided to go with the Magic Pendant in MOP WG. He is sending it to NY to have the chain lengthened.  I also plan to purchase the vintage holiday pendant. My SA will send me pics when it arrives, but I love gray, so that it is my plan for right now.
> After that I will work toward purchasing the signature bracelet. I think that will be a much better look for me than the vintage bracelet.  I really hate to have to return the vintage bracelet it is one of my favorite pieces.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the replies, you girls are very kind!



Got it!  I'm so sorry you aren't closer to a boutique, it is a lot of fun to go in and play. 

That said, the perlee signature is to die for, and it sounds like the vintage alhambra may have been too fussy (in the sense that it's not substantial enough) to suit your style and build.  If that's the case, the signature would probably be perfect - it's substantial and really eye-catching but very feminine.  It's such a beautiful piece!  I keep thinking that I will get one, and I start setting funds aside for it, but then I get sidetracked with other purchases and am back to square one.  Must stay strong!  LOL!

You're going to love the magic pendant.  It's gorgeous.  Is your SA going to include a jump ring in the lengthened chain so you'll have the option of wearing it at two lengths?


----------



## PennyD2911

hopingoneday said:


> Got it!  I'm so sorry you aren't closer to a boutique, it is a lot of fun to go in and play.
> 
> 
> 
> That said, the perlee signature is to die for, and it sounds like the vintage alhambra may have been too fussy (in the sense that it's not substantial enough) to suit your style and build.  If that's the case, the signature would probably be perfect - it's substantial and really eye-catching but very feminine.  It's such a beautiful piece!  I keep thinking that I will get one, and I start setting funds aside for it, but then I get sidetracked with other purchases and am back to square one.  Must stay strong!  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to love the magic pendant.  It's gorgeous.  Is your SA going to include a jump ring in the lengthened chain so you'll have the option of wearing it at two lengths?




I think the Perlee Bracelet is one if VCA's best pieces, it is beautiful!

Yes, SA is having jump rings added to the chain.  Since it will be the larger size pendant being the magic, I'm having it lengthened to 20" and a jump ring at 18". 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## bougainvillier

Ladies I have been plotting on my first VCA for quite some time - first I wanted the Perlee signature bracelet, now I'm more leaning towards the classic 10 motif necklace. It just seems very different than what I have now and might compensate well with my wardrobe. 

I wear a lot of silk blouses in various colors (half are ivory/beige though) and black/gray dresses. Most of my jewelry are YG with some RG. I have Asian fair-ish skin. My question for your ladies is- onyx or white MOP? I ruled out all YG because I want the YG pendant for everyday wear. The 10 motif necklace will be for more dressy occasions.  

Thanks for your input, lovely VCA ladies!!


----------



## ILoveC

If anyone is looking, I spotted the mini Alhambra turquoise earrings at the NYC VCA. Supposedly some small turquoise pieces are starting to trickle in.


----------



## hopingoneday

bougainvillier said:


> Ladies I have been plotting on my first VCA for quite some time - first I wanted the Perlee signature bracelet, now I'm more leaning towards the classic 10 motif necklace. It just seems very different than what I have now and might compensate well with my wardrobe.
> 
> I wear a lot of silk blouses in various colors (half are ivory/beige though) and black/gray dresses. Most of my jewelry are YG with some RG. I have Asian fair-ish skin. My question for your ladies is- onyx or white MOP? I ruled out all YG because I want the YG pendant for everyday wear. The 10 motif necklace will be for more dressy occasions.
> 
> Thanks for your input, lovely VCA ladies!!


My vote if you're choosing YG is for onyx.  I personally prefer the MOP with white gold (although it doesn't do anything for me&#8230;  but it's gorgeous on others!).  You will love either though! I use my YG/Onyx ALL the time, with casual and dressier looks. Gals who have both onyx and MOP, which do you reach for more often?


----------



## PennyD2911

bougainvillier said:


> Ladies I have been plotting on my first VCA for quite some time - first I wanted the Perlee signature bracelet, now I'm more leaning towards the classic 10 motif necklace. It just seems very different than what I have now and might compensate well with my wardrobe.
> 
> I wear a lot of silk blouses in various colors (half are ivory/beige though) and black/gray dresses. Most of my jewelry are YG with some RG. I have Asian fair-ish skin. My question for your ladies is- onyx or white MOP? I ruled out all YG because I want the YG pendant for everyday wear. The 10 motif necklace will be for more dressy occasions.
> 
> Thanks for your input, lovely VCA ladies!!



I love the onyx YG.  I haven't gotten to the 10 motif stage of VCA, just starting with my first piece.  When I do get there it will be the onyx YG. Considering what you have said about your wardrobe I think it would suit you perfectly.


----------



## bougainvillier

hopingoneday said:


> My vote if you're choosing YG is for onyx.  I personally prefer the MOP with white gold (although it doesn't do anything for me  but it's gorgeous on others!).  You will love either though! I use my YG/Onyx ALL the time, with casual and dressier looks. Gals who have both onyx and MOP, which do you reach for more often?




Thanks. Yes I am only considering YG for the moment. Onyx is a variety of chalcedony, which should put it as harder and more scratch resilient than MoP, is that right? Do you notice as scratches of yours?


----------



## bougainvillier

PennyD2911 said:


> I love the onyx YG.  I haven't gotten to the 10 motif stage of VCA, just starting with my first piece.  When I do get there it will be the onyx YG. Considering what you have said about your wardrobe I think it would suit you perfectly.




This will be my first VCA as well. 

I could have taken it slowly but figured why not just going for something I really like and want in the brand right away. They are all too pricy to settle for anything less than love. 

My concern with Onyx is when I wear black dresses/suits it won't pop as much. In an ideal world I would get the MoP white in 20 motifs and Onyx in 10 motifs 

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## hopingoneday

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks. Yes I am only considering YG for the moment. Onyx is a variety of chalcedony, which should put it as harder and more scratch resilient than MoP, is that right? Do you notice as scratches of yours?



No, my onyx looks good as new other than the fact that it does show fingerprints/dirt far more easily than my solid gold motifs.  I polish it periodically with a soft damp cloth, and I take it to be cleaned at VCA every year or two.  It seems extremely durable, no scratches or other problems.  MOP wears well too I believe, but you need to be a bit more careful about exposure to water with it from what I hear - though I don't have personal experience with it.  I do know that you can't get the malachite wet or it can start to turn translucent from what I hear.  My SA told me that over time if it is exposed to water it will start to look like green sea glass.  I know you're not considering malachite right now but just thought I'd pass that along!


----------



## hopingoneday

bougainvillier said:


> This will be my first VCA as well.
> 
> I could have taken it slowly but figured why not just going for something I really like and want in the brand right away. They are all too pricy to settle for anything less than love.
> 
> My concern with Onyx is when I wear black dresses/suits it won't pop as much. In an ideal world I would get the MoP white in 20 motifs and Onyx in 10 motifs
> 
> Thanks for your advice!


Go and try it on.  You might be surprised about how much it does pop against black because of the gold edging.  I know that I originally tried the black and the white against a navy dress, and the black looked terrific, much to my surprise.


----------



## bougainvillier

hopingoneday said:


> Hi everyone!  Impulse buy but I'm not regretting it...!



Oh my, I love this! What a dedicate yet substantial piece! Is it YG?


----------



## bougainvillier

hopingoneday said:


> No, my onyx looks good as new other than the fact that it does show fingerprints/dirt far more easily than my solid gold motifs.  I polish it periodically with a soft damp cloth, and I take it to be cleaned at VCA every year or two.  It seems extremely durable, no scratches or other problems.  MOP wears well too I believe, but you need to be a bit more careful about exposure to water with it from what I hear - though I don't have personal experience with it.  I do know that you can't get the malachite wet or it can start to turn translucent from what I hear.  My SA told me that over time if it is exposed to water it will start to look like green sea glass.  I know you're not considering malachite right now but just thought I'd pass that along!





hopingoneday said:


> Go and try it on.  You might be surprised about how much it does pop against black because of the gold edging.  I know that I originally tried the black and the white against a navy dress, and the black looked terrific, much to my surprise.



Thanks for the info. I do like emerald green a lot so that might be my second if I ever go down this slope. 

I do think I need to try it on as well. I had just googled and saw a picture by feather factor (attached, I think it's the onyx? Or it is Tiger's Eye?). Just like you said, it's popping surprisingly due to the YG edging. White MoP is such a classic though, I had always wanted one since my mother owns one (or maybe I should just wait till she passes it down to me lol). I love how it wears with black dresses to a fancy event, which I don't have many nowadays. Agh, I guess I will have to go in NM one day and try it on. 

Thanks again for the info! Your collection must be lovely!


----------



## LVoeletters

ChaneLisette said:


> I really hope it is not modern like Tiffany's.  The classic designs are what I like best about VCA. They do not seem like the type of company who tries to keep up with anyone but rather focuses on making superb pieces with high quality.




I prefer the vintage Alhambra and the classic designs myself. I do not have a preference for the modern Alhambra. I also have a preference for the classic Tiffany designs but I enjoy some of the atlas pieces architecturally. But I do see why they would want to make a modern collection even if it doesn't speak to me.


----------



## pedsdds

hopingoneday said:


> No, my onyx looks good as new other than the fact that it does show fingerprints/dirt far more easily than my solid gold motifs.  I polish it periodically with a soft damp cloth, and I take it to be cleaned at VCA every year or two.  It seems extremely durable, no scratches or other problems.  MOP wears well too I believe, but you need to be a bit more careful about exposure to water with it from what I hear - though I don't have personal experience with it.  I do know that you can't get the malachite wet or it can start to turn translucent from what I hear.  My SA told me that over time if it is exposed to water it will start to look like green sea glass.  I know you're not considering malachite right now but just thought I'd pass that along!



hopingoneday, thanks for sharing that info on malachite!! my SA never warned me about that and I would be devastated if that happened to my earclips!


----------



## hopingoneday

bougainvillier said:


> Oh my, I love this! What a dedicate yet substantial piece! Is it YG?




Thank you so much!  Yes, they make it in both YG and WG, and mine is YG.  I also have the single flower Socrate ring in WG and sometimes stack them together.


----------



## hopingoneday

pedsdds said:


> hopingoneday, thanks for sharing that info on malachite!! my SA never warned me about that and I would be devastated if that happened to my earclips!




Wow, I can't believe that your SA didn't give you any care instructions!!!  Glad no damage was done to your beautiful earrings.  I LOVE malachite but you do need to be a little careful with it. 
Could you post a mod pic sometime?  Love to see them!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hopingoneday said:


> My vote if you're choosing YG is for onyx.  I personally prefer the MOP with white gold (although it doesn't do anything for me  but it's gorgeous on others!).  You will love either though! I use my YG/Onyx ALL the time, with casual and dressier looks. Gals who have both onyx and MOP, which do you reach for more often?



I have both and wear the onyx much more often.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks. Yes I am only considering YG for the moment. Onyx is a variety of chalcedony, which should put it as harder and more scratch resilient than MoP, is that right? Do you notice as scratches of yours?



Onyx is the hardest of the stones available.


----------



## bags to die for

So I went into VCA to see when the new perlee rings were coming in.

To my surprise, my store had the rings in. They are being launched on 1 October and will not be on the floor until then. 

My SA sent me the white background pic. And I took the other without flash but the bad lighting in the store didn't help.

The turquoise comes in white gold and the carnelian comes in rose gold. The other three are white gold. I liked the tigers eye and turquoise the best. And the price ranged from about US1900 to US3300 (converted from MYR). They've only made rings so far in this range and the size of the perlee is the same as the graduated ring.


----------



## cung

Hi I have no VCA purchase yet but consider to get my 1st piece. Could you ladies tell me whether VCA have compliment service such as free cleaning and diamond / claps checking, etc... like Tiffany? If they do, would they offer the service at other boutique other than the one I bought the item? I am about to move out of the states for a while and wonder about their after buy service. Thanks in advance


----------



## PennyD2911

bougainvillier said:


> This will be my first VCA as well.
> 
> I could have taken it slowly but figured why not just going for something I really like and want in the brand right away. They are all too pricy to settle for anything less than love.
> 
> My concern with Onyx is when I wear black dresses/suits it won't pop as much. In an ideal world I would get the MoP white in 20 motifs and Onyx in 10 motifs
> 
> Thanks for your advice!




Since you will be choosing YG, if you wear the onyx with black the YG should provide the pop that the onyx on black clothing needs. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## hopingoneday

cung said:


> Hi I have no VCA purchase yet but consider to get my 1st piece. Could you ladies tell me whether VCA have compliment service such as free cleaning and diamond / claps checking, etc... like Tiffany? If they do, would they offer the service at other boutique other than the one I bought the item? I am about to move out of the states for a while and wonder about their after buy service. Thanks in advance


Hi and enjoy the planning process  I plotted and thought about my choice for a long time before I made my first purchase! 
I don't know about VCA's official policy, but my local boutique has always been fantastic about offering complimentary service such as cleaning, minor adjustments, etc. including on the necklace I bought as my very first purchase, which I made at a boutique on the other side of the country.They never asked me for the place of purchase, they just did anything I needed without question.  They've been lovely and very friendly too.


----------



## hopingoneday

Ladies, there's a well priced turquoise 20-motif on the 'bay with a 14- day return policy...  You could get it authenticated in that time.  It looks pretty plausible to me!!!


----------



## saltonC

Anyone know where in the world I could possibly find a jade alhambra bracelet?


----------



## pigleto972001

Ladies I tried on the 10 malachite and I fell in love !! What colors can it go with? I went in to try the 5 YG bracelet w my 10 but I got a lil carried away ...
	

		
			
		

		
	




Also price increase October?


----------



## CATEYES

pigleto972001 said:


> Ladies I tried on the 10 malachite and I fell in love !! What colors can it go with? I went in to try the 5 YG bracelet w my 10 but I got a lil carried away ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2738923
> 
> 
> Also price increase October?


Oh man! That looks really good paired together! I have the solid gold and have been hinting to DH about malachite 10 motif but another increase before Christmas I tried on the magic 3 row (sorry can't remember name) earrings and omg! They were sooo striking! But not sure how they would feel on all day. Anyway, fell in love with malachite now that I've seen it in person. Are you getting this?


----------



## pigleto972001

I'm really tempted ! Pls talk me into
It &#9786;&#65039;&#128517;


----------



## bougainvillier

pigleto972001 said:


> Ladies I tried on the 10 malachite and I fell in love !! What colors can it go with? I went in to try the 5 YG bracelet w my 10 but I got a lil carried away ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2738923
> 
> 
> Also price increase October?





CATEYES said:


> Oh man! That looks really good paired together! I have the solid gold and have been hinting to DH about malachite 10 motif but another increase before Christmas I tried on the magic 3 row (sorry can't remember name) earrings and omg! They were sooo striking! But not sure how they would feel on all day. Anyway, fell in love with malachite now that I've seen it in person. Are you getting this?



I also really like the pairing. Curious as why the malachite appears to be a bit longer?

*CATEYES*, is the price increase before Christmas confirmed in the US? Thanks


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh! I linked them together and wrapped them around like a 20 motif.


----------



## CATEYES

Piglet, your SA is in US?  Bougainvillier and I are hoping not! Lol! 

Yes, I will try to convince you to get the 10 motif in malachite before the price just keeps increasing. It looks perfect with your solid! Would you keep same length or shorten? Mine is lengthened because I can't stand things too close on my neck but if I got another 10 I may leave with no length so that it is slightly shorter to be seen This is a keeper Piglet!


----------



## hopingoneday

saltonC said:


> Anyone know where in the world I could possibly find a jade alhambra bracelet?




Possibly through a dealer- the occasionally show up at auction and on ebay. Set up searches and scour the internet!!


----------



## hopingoneday

pigleto972001 said:


> Ladies I tried on the 10 malachite and I fell in love !! What colors can it go with? I went in to try the 5 YG bracelet w my 10 but I got a lil carried away ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2738923
> 
> 
> Also price increase October?




I can see why!  The color is stunning on you and looks amazing with the YG!!! Wow!!!  Sorry to enable


----------



## pigleto972001

Please do enable me 

Yes I'm in the US 

I think I would lengthen the malachite a couple of inches


----------



## ghoztz

pigleto972001 said:


> Ladies I tried on the 10 malachite and I fell in love !! What colors can it go with? I went in to try the 5 YG bracelet w my 10 but I got a lil carried away ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2738923
> 
> 
> Also price increase October?



They look stunning together!  GET IT now!!    Especially if price is increasing in Oct (hopefully it isn't true...)


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pigleto972001 said:


> Ladies I tried on the 10 malachite and I fell in love !! What colors can it go with? I went in to try the 5 YG bracelet w my 10 but I got a lil carried away ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2738923
> 
> 
> Also price increase October?



This looks beautiful. 
Malachite can be worn with many colors- greys, black , navy , white, camel , brown. 
I have both a. 20 motif and a LE ten motif and find them both striking and versatile. 
Malachite even looks great layered with tigers eye.


----------



## hopingoneday

texasgirliegirl said:


> This looks beautiful.
> 
> Malachite can be worn with many colors- greys, black , navy , white, camel , brown.
> 
> I have both a. 20 motif and a LE ten motif and find them both striking and versatile.
> 
> Malachite even looks great layered with tigers eye.




TGG,
I am in awe of your collection! You have both the LE 10 motif AND the 20 motif malachite necklace? I am speechless - that's incredible!  I so regret not buying the lapis and malachite LE necklaces when they were offered a few years ago.  Enjoy!!


----------



## sjunky13

pigleto972001 said:


> Ladies I tried on the 10 malachite and I fell in love !! What colors can it go with? I went in to try the 5 YG bracelet w my 10 but I got a lil carried away ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2738923
> 
> 
> Also price increase October?




This is stunning!
Wear it with a lot.  Creams, greys,black, white, everything!


----------



## sjunky13

Ok, going to get my next piece soon then!. I need the increase to come and force me into my next purchase!

I have not heard of a price increase at all. Not Cartier either. hmmm. Has anyone seen the Holiday pendant? Grey MOP!

What is on everyone's list.

I am deciding  between Cartier and VCA and am very torn!


----------



## hopingoneday

I think I'll have a VCA reveal tomorrow, if the postman cooperates .  Stay tuned!


----------



## kat99

pigleto972001 said:


> Ladies I tried on the 10 malachite and I fell in love !! What colors can it go with? I went in to try the 5 YG bracelet w my 10 but I got a lil carried away ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2738923
> 
> 
> Also price increase October?



This is gorgeous!! WOW!


----------



## bougainvillier

hopingoneday said:


> I think I'll have a VCA reveal tomorrow, if the postman cooperates .  Stay tuned!




Yay, exciting!


----------



## BlondeAndOrange

hopingoneday said:


> I think I'll have a VCA reveal tomorrow, if the postman cooperates .  Stay tuned!




I'm so excited for this and you!!! I wonder what it is....


----------



## katmb

sjunky13 said:


> Ok, going to get my next piece soon then!. I need the increase to come and force me into my next purchase!
> 
> I have not heard of a price increase at all. Not Cartier either. hmmm. Has anyone seen the Holiday pendant? Grey MOP!
> 
> What is on everyone's list.
> 
> I am deciding  between Cartier and VCA and am very torn!




I had never considered the Lucky Alhambra necklace as I thought it was too "young" and seasonal (Spring/Summer) to be a forever piece. But I had the chance to try it on a few months ago, and now I can't stop thinking about it. Hopefully the cooler weather will cool my interest, but right now I am debating whether to use my 20-motif MOP to fund the purchase.


----------



## HADASSA

sjunky13 said:


> Ok, going to get my next piece soon then!. I need the increase to come and force me into my next purchase!
> 
> I have not heard of a price increase at all. Not Cartier either. hmmm. Has anyone seen the Holiday pendant? Grey MOP!
> 
> What is on everyone's list.
> 
> I am deciding between Cartier and VCA and am very torn!


 
What Cartier piece are you considering? The Amulette de Cartier in YG with white MOP medium?


----------



## hopingoneday

katmb said:


> I had never considered the Lucky Alhambra necklace as I thought it was too "young" and seasonal (Spring/Summer) to be a forever piece. But I had the chance to try it on a few months ago, and now I can't stop thinking about it. Hopefully the cooler weather will cool my interest, but right now I am debating whether to use my 20-motif MOP to fund the purchase.


Ugh, I know!  I recently had dinner with a friend in France who was wearing the turquoise/lapis/mop lucky necklace and it looked super-chic on her...  and she's no baby!    Luckily for me this one is no longer available, it was very tempting and I do love the color blue... .  The gold version is just wonderful too!


----------



## hopingoneday

OK, so my doorbell DID ring this morning with a new addition to my VCA 'family.'  Any guesses as to what it was?  Hints:  it's a vintage piece and I love blue...


----------



## HADASSA

hopingoneday said:


> Ugh, I know! I recently had dinner with a friend in France who was wearing the turquoise/lapis/mop lucky necklace and it looked super-chic on her... and she's no baby! Luckily for me this one is no longer available, it was very tempting and I do love the color blue... . The gold version is just wonderful too!


 
Any pictures to share ?


----------



## HADASSA

hopingoneday said:


> OK, so my doorbell DID ring this morning with a new addition to my VCA 'family.' Any guesses as to what it was? Hints: it's a vintage piece and I love blue...


 
10 motifs Turquoise Vintage alhambra in YG??  Or 20 ??


----------



## hopingoneday

HADASSA said:


> 10 motifs Turquoise Vintage alhambra in YG??  Or 20 ??


Great guess but nope!  Here is is:  20-motif vintage alhambra in YG and lapis.  (Note the paw lower-left corner in one picture:  my cat was trying to photobomb .

I'm definitely going to bring it to VCA to authenticate, but the insurance letter, authenticity card and necklace all look good to me.  Yay!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

sjunky13 said:


> Ok, going to get my next piece soon then!. I need the increase to come and force me into my next purchase!
> 
> I have not heard of a price increase at all. Not Cartier either. hmmm. Has anyone seen the Holiday pendant? Grey MOP!
> 
> What is on everyone's list.
> 
> I am deciding  between Cartier and VCA and am very torn!



I can't wait for the holiday pendant!!! I already preordered mine, I should get it after the first of October!!! I'm sure it will be stunning! What are you thinking of getting?


----------



## kimber418

So beautiful!   I am confused on motifs---- Is it a 10 and 10  (one of each of Lapis and Gold)
or a 20 and 20 (one of each of Lapis and Gold).  Lapis is beautiful with the gold!  LOVE IT.
Congrats!


----------



## pedsdds

hopingoneday said:


> Great guess but nope!  Here is is:  20-motif vintage alhambra in YG and lapis.  (Note the paw lower-left corner in one picture:  my cat was trying to photobomb .
> 
> I'm definitely going to bring it to VCA to authenticate, but the insurance letter, authenticity card and necklace all look good to me.  Yay!



congratulations hopingoneday!! lapis is my HG VCA piece!! the necklace almost looks like the pictures I have seen of the sevres porcelain pieces. just a gorgeous blue! please post modeling pics


----------



## rengb6

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> I can't wait for the holiday pendant!!! I already preordered mine, I should get it after the first of October!!! I'm sure it will be stunning! What are you thinking of getting?




Do you happen to have a picture of the necklace? I've been searching for what it will look like but haven't been able to find anything!


----------



## hopingoneday

kimber418 said:


> So beautiful!   I am confused on motifs---- Is it a 10 and 10  (one of each of Lapis and Gold)
> or a 20 and 20 (one of each of Lapis and Gold).  Lapis is beautiful with the gold!  LOVE IT.
> Congrats!




Thanks Kimber! I love it too. It is indeed a 20 motifs, as is the yellow gold necklace. The stand is a little short, so I have some of the necklace hanging in the back. I'm hoping VCA says it checks out! I would normally only buy from VCA, but lapis is of course not available. Fingers crossed for me.


----------



## bougainvillier

hopingoneday said:


> Great guess but nope!  Here is is:  20-motif vintage alhambra in YG and lapis.  (Note the paw lower-left corner in one picture:  my cat was trying to photobomb .
> 
> I'm definitely going to bring it to VCA to authenticate, but the insurance letter, authenticity card and necklace all look good to me.  Yay!



Beyond words! Congrats!


----------



## HADASSA

hopingoneday said:


> Great guess but nope! Here is is: 20-motif vintage alhambra in YG and lapis. (Note the paw lower-left corner in one picture: my cat was trying to photobomb .
> 
> I'm definitely going to bring it to VCA to authenticate, but the insurance letter, authenticity card and necklace all look good to me. Yay!


 
Ooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!  This is gorgeous. Yes, I will be scared not to buy from VCA too but NOTHING VENTURED, NOTHING GAINED!!!  E N J O Y !!!!!


----------



## pigleto972001

That is gorgeous! I'm glad it coincided w my seeing the malachite. I'm gonna hold off for now. I know lapis isn't available and may never be again but I just feel id love it more. So I'm holding off for now 

Congrats on the necklace


----------



## katmb

hopingoneday said:


> Great guess but nope!  Here is is:  20-motif vintage alhambra in YG and lapis.  (Note the paw lower-left corner in one picture:  my cat was trying to photobomb .
> 
> I'm definitely going to bring it to VCA to authenticate, but the insurance letter, authenticity card and necklace all look good to me.  Yay!




Beautiful! Lapis and YG just look so wonderful together.


----------



## katmb

Has anyone read the new book Van Cleef & Arpels: Treasures and Legends?


    I normally prefer more pictures, less text in these sorts of books, but this sounds like it could have some interesting stories.


----------



## hopingoneday

HADASSA said:


> Ooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!  This is gorgeous. Yes, I will be scared not to buy from VCA too but NOTHING VENTURED, NOTHING GAINED!!!  E N J O Y !!!!!




Thanks Hadassa!  I can return it if the NYC workshop says it's not authentic. Dropped it off today!


----------



## hopingoneday

katmb said:


> Beautiful! Lapis and YG just look so wonderful together.




Thanks so much!


----------



## hopingoneday

pigleto972001 said:


> That is gorgeous! I'm glad it coincided w my seeing the malachite. I'm gonna hold off for now. I know lapis isn't available and may never be again but I just feel id love it more. So I'm holding off for now
> 
> Congrats on the necklace




Oh no!  I didn't mean to derail your purchase, but when we spend so much money on these pieces, it's best to be 100% sure!


----------



## hopingoneday

bougainvillier said:


> Beyond words! Congrats!




Thanks so much bougainvillier!


----------



## hopingoneday

pedsdds said:


> congratulations hopingoneday!! lapis is my HG VCA piece!! the necklace almost looks like the pictures I have seen of the sevres porcelain pieces. just a gorgeous blue! please post modeling pics




Thank you so much pedsdds! It is hard to capture the exact color in the photos. The lapis has tiny little gold flecks in it, which the Sevres porcelain doesn't have, but otherwise the blues are similar. I will post pictures of them side-by-side soon. The porcelain is a brighter perhaps... I just dropped it off at the boutique for authentication, but as soon as it comes back I will definitely post some modeling and comparison pics.  After this I am definitely living on Ban Island for a while.


----------



## kimber418

Hopingoneday~  Your Lapis 20 motif is goregous.   I would definitely jump at the chance to purchase one of these someday!  Congrats!


----------



## kimber418

That is really great that they will authenticate the lapis 20 motif for you.  I don't know why but I thought somebody on here said VCA will not do that.   How long will it take?   Good luck!


----------



## ChaneLisette

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> I can't wait for the holiday pendant!!! I already preordered mine, I should get it after the first of October!!! I'm sure it will be stunning! What are you thinking of getting?



I preordered too! I am so excited and wish they were doing more in the RG/grey MOP.


----------



## pedsdds

hopingoneday said:


> Thank you so much pedsdds! It is hard to capture the exact color in the photos. The lapis has tiny little gold flecks in it, which the Sevres porcelain doesn't have, but otherwise the blues are similar. I will post pictures of them side-by-side soon. The porcelain is a brighter perhaps... I just dropped it off at the boutique for authentication, but as soon as it comes back I will definitely post some modeling and comparison pics.  After this I am definitely living on Ban Island for a while.



thank you for telling me the difference! I have yet to see either of these beauties in real life! I'll have my fingers crossed that everything checks out!! SOOO excited for you!


----------



## dessert1st

hopingoneday said:


> I think I'll have a VCA reveal tomorrow, if the postman cooperates .  Stay tuned!




Woo hoo!  Can't wait to see your reveal!  How exciting!


----------



## dessert1st

hopingoneday said:


> Great guess but nope!  Here is is:  20-motif vintage alhambra in YG and lapis.  (Note the paw lower-left corner in one picture:  my cat was trying to photobomb .
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitely going to bring it to VCA to authenticate, but the insurance letter, authenticity card and necklace all look good to me.  Yay!




Sorry reading this thread in the wrong order! 

Wowza!  How exciting is that!  Amazing! Can't believe you finally got your lapis.  So cool!!  Would you be so kind to post mod pics? Congrats and enjoy it a lot!


----------



## pigleto972001

hopingoneday said:


> Oh no!  I didn't mean to derail your purchase, but when we spend so much money on these pieces, it's best to be 100% sure!




Absolutely  ! I had slept on it and looked at it again today. It's beautiful. I'll just enjoy the yellow gold one a bit longer and wait and see how things go. 

Enjoy the lapis!


----------



## hopingoneday

kimber418 said:


> That is really great that they will authenticate the lapis 20 motif for you.  I don't know why but I thought somebody on here said VCA will not do that.   How long will it take?   Good luck!


They will authenticate  for a hefty sum of $!  (I guess it makes sense; otherwise they'd be inundated).  So, they'll do it for a fee.  I felt it was worthwhile for this purchase.


----------



## hopingoneday

pigleto972001 said:


> Absolutely  ! I had slept on it and looked at it again today. It's beautiful. I'll just enjoy the yellow gold one a bit longer and wait and see how things go.
> 
> Enjoy the lapis!


Thanks so much Dessert1st.  I'm hoping the authentication process is pretty quick.


----------



## hopingoneday

pigleto972001 said:


> Absolutely  ! I had slept on it and looked at it again today. It's beautiful. I'll just enjoy the yellow gold one a bit longer and wait and see how things go.
> 
> Enjoy the lapis!


So odd!  My reply got attached to the wrong quote before.  Yes, keep thinking about the malachite and for sure after a couple of weeks your decision will be clear.  Luckily this is not a LE item, so you shouldn't feel any pressure to decide quickly.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hopingoneday said:


> Great guess but nope!  Here is is:  20-motif vintage alhambra in YG and lapis.  (Note the paw lower-left corner in one picture:  my cat was trying to photobomb .
> 
> I'm definitely going to bring it to VCA to authenticate, but the insurance letter, authenticity card and necklace all look good to me.  Yay!



Beautiful!!!


----------



## junejones

hopingoneday said:


> They will authenticate  for a hefty sum of $!  (I guess it makes sense; otherwise they'd be inundated).  So, they'll do it for a fee.  I felt it was worthwhile for this purchase.


Beautiful piece!  How long does it take VCA to authenticate an item?


----------



## PennyD2911

hopingoneday said:


> Great guess but nope!  Here is is:  20-motif vintage alhambra in YG and lapis.  (Note the paw lower-left corner in one picture:  my cat was trying to photobomb .
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitely going to bring it to VCA to authenticate, but the insurance letter, authenticity card and necklace all look good to me.  Yay!




Congrats!! This is gorgeous - WoW&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

rengb6 said:


> Do you happen to have a picture of the necklace? I've been searching for what it will look like but haven't been able to find anything!




My SA sent me a pic from the promo material he received. It is just a piece of paper, not a glossy photo. It looks like the MOP will be dark gray.  The price is $3750.00. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## hopingoneday

junejones said:


> Beautiful piece!  How long does it take VCA to authenticate an item?




I'm not sure but am guessing at least a couple of weeks.


----------



## bags to die for

The Christmas pendant is MYR11,080. So a small saving from the usd price


----------



## Fabulousity630

hopingoneday said:


> Great guess but nope!  Here is is:  20-motif vintage alhambra in YG and lapis.  (Note the paw lower-left corner in one picture:  my cat was trying to photobomb .
> 
> I'm definitely going to bring it to VCA to authenticate, but the insurance letter, authenticity card and necklace all look good to me.  Yay!



Lucky lady - this is beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## bougainvillier

RG Perlee signature bracelet in median size on AFF @5000usd


----------



## Candice0985

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> I can't wait for the holiday pendant!!! I already preordered mine, I should get it after the first of October!!! I'm sure it will be stunning! What are you thinking of getting?



hey!

have you seen pictures of it yet? I preordered mine too but my SA or store has not seen it yet!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

bougainvillier said:


> RG Perlee signature bracelet in median size on AFF @5000usd



I saw it too. If It was small, I would have bought.  At least at that price.


----------



## rengb6

PennyD2911 said:


> My SA sent me a pic from the promo material he received. It is just a piece of paper, not a glossy photo. It looks like the MOP will be dark gray.  The price is $3750.00.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Sounds like you have an amazing SA! I was planning on purchasing the holiday pendant in March before VCA's usual price increase but if they truly are going to have a price increase in October I'll have to contact Betteridge and ask for layaway.


----------



## PennyD2911

rengb6 said:


> Sounds like you have an amazing SA! I was planning on purchasing the holiday pendant in March before VCA's usual price increase but if they truly are going to have a price increase in October I'll have to contact Betteridge and ask for layaway.




Since the quantities are limited will you be able to find one next March?


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## rengb6

PennyD2911 said:


> Since the quantities are limited will you be able to find one next March?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Probably not. Thats why I'm going to put it on layaway now. My hope is that I can reserve a necklace now before they sell out and before a price increase and have it paid off before Christmas. Do you know if authorized dealers like Betteridge or London Jewelers would be able to get one?


----------



## PennyD2911

rengb6 said:


> Probably not. Thats why I'm going to put it on layaway now. My hope is that I can reserve a necklace now before they sell out and before a price increase and have it paid off before Christmas. Do you know if authorized dealers like Betteridge or London Jewelers would be able to get one?




If they are an AD for VCA they should have them, unless they are a VCA Boutique only item. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

rengb6 said:


> Sounds like you have an amazing SA! I was planning on purchasing the holiday pendant in March before VCA's usual price increase but if they truly are going to have a price increase in October I'll have to contact Betteridge and ask for layaway.




You mention an October price increase in this post. I asked my SA just now and he said no, there has already been a price increase and that is the only one for the next two years. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

PennyD2911 said:


> You mention an October price increase in this post. I asked my SA just now and he said no, there has already been a price increase and that is the only one for the next two years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



I read an article from WSJ that consumers are getting turned off the constant increases that sales have been declining. Maybe not on TPF, but hopefully these price increases will slow down some.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I wish they would do a grey mop in sweet.


----------



## rengb6

PennyD2911 said:


> You mention an October price increase in this post. I asked my SA just now and he said no, there has already been a price increase and that is the only one for the next two years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Thanks for the info PennyD2911, it's a relief not to be rushed! 



NikkisABagGirl said:


> I wish they would do a grey mop in sweet.



VCA did make a grey mop with rose gold sweet in 2012. Unfortunately, it was a Japan online store only special. It might be possible to find one pre-loved though.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Rose and grey sounds so beautiful.


----------



## simurgh

hi all - I've got my mom interested in the signature perlee now .... would anyone be able to tell me the diameter of the size small and/or medium?  we're not sure which one she'd be, and she's not close to a boutique, and the circumference is hard to use to size it because it's an oval.  thanks very much!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I just ordered my first VCA. Yay! I will post pics when I get it.


----------



## hopingoneday

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I just ordered my first VCA. Yay! I will post pics when I get it.




Very excited!  Looking forward to your reveal!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

rengb6 said:


> Sounds like you have an amazing SA! I was planning on purchasing the holiday pendant in March before VCA's usual price increase but if they truly are going to have a price increase in October I'll have to contact Betteridge and ask for layaway.



Betteridge no longer sells VCA


----------



## texasgirliegirl

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I wish they would do a grey mop in sweet.



They did in Japan


----------



## PennyD2911

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I just ordered my first VCA. Yay! I will post pics when I get it.




Looking forward to seeing what ya got. &#128558;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

rengb6 said:


> Do you happen to have a picture of the necklace? I've been searching for what it will look like but haven't been able to find anything!



No, I'm sorry. I have prepaid for it sight unseen, just going off of description and the holiday pendants from the past. I'm sure it will be stunning!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

ChaneLisette said:


> I preordered too! I am so excited and wish they were doing more in the RG/grey MOP.



Congrats hun, we will be twinsies  I agree, it would be so nice if they did a 5 motif bracelet and the matching 10 or 20 motif necklace!!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Candice0985 said:


> hey!
> 
> have you seen pictures of it yet? I preordered mine too but my SA or store has not seen it yet!



No, I wish! I told my SA to choose a very iridescent one for me, I'm sure no matter what they will be stunning!!! It's really a perfect combo


----------



## simurgh

simurgh said:


> hi all - I've got my mom interested in the signature perlee now .... would anyone be able to tell me the diameter of the size small and/or medium?  we're not sure which one she'd be, and she's not close to a boutique, and the circumference is hard to use to size it because it's an oval.  thanks very much!



Ok, never mind ... I have sorted this out!


----------



## CATEYES

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Congrats hun, we will be twinsies  I agree, it would be so nice if they did a 5 motif bracelet and the matching 10 or 20 motif necklace!!!


Since it's coming out as an LE for Christmas, maybe they will do a few LE pieces did you happen to ask your SA? I am hoping so!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I asked about the LE pendant when I called Neiman's today and the SA didn't know about it. Really weird. But a grey mop bracelet would be so pretty.


----------



## ChaneLisette

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Congrats hun, we will be twinsies  I agree, it would be so nice if they did a 5 motif bracelet and the matching 10 or 20 motif necklace!!!




I would love a 5-motif bracelet and 10/20 necklace. Here is the only pic I found from IG. I am super excited.


----------



## pigleto972001

I wish they had the grey mop in vintage for a 10 motif &#128525; I saw a magic Alhambra necklace today. Stunning.


----------



## perleegirl

It's a girls prerogative to change her mind!  
	

		
			
		

		
	



Final Love!


----------



## dessert1st

perleegirl said:


> It's a girls prerogative to change her mind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2741305
> 
> Final Love!




So stunning! Congrats and enjoy it a lot!


----------



## ghoztz

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Congrats hun, we will be twinsies  I agree, it would be so nice if they did a 5 motif bracelet and the matching 10 or 20 motif necklace!!!



A 5 motif barcelet and a matching set would be awesome!!  I would get a bracelet and a necklace!!  Hopefully waiting...


----------



## ghoztz

perleegirl said:


> It's a girls prerogative to change her mind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2741305
> 
> Final Love!



Stunningly beautiful!    I think I just drool a little.


----------



## PennyD2911

perleegirl said:


> It's a girls prerogative to change her mind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2741305
> 
> Final Love!



Beautiful! Congrats.


----------



## perleegirl

simurgh said:


> hi all - I've got my mom interested in the signature perlee now .... would anyone be able to tell me the diameter of the size small and/or medium?  we're not sure which one she'd be, and she's not close to a boutique, and the circumference is hard to use to size it because it's an oval.  thanks very much!


Medium is 17.5, and I believe the small is 15.5. The small is tiny!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

perleegirl said:


> It's a girls prerogative to change her mind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2741305
> 
> Final Love!



So happy you went with the diamond. It is stunning with your Perlee.


----------



## hopingoneday

PennyD2911 said:


> Congrats!! This is gorgeous - WoW&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


Thanks so much!


----------



## hopingoneday

perleegirl said:


> It's a girls prerogative to change her mind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2741305
> 
> Final Love!


This is over-the-top beautiful.  There is very little left on my VCA wish list now, but the perlee clover bracelet is at the very top.  To have it with that Love bracelet is just beyond imagination.  It looks amazing!!!


----------



## simurgh

NikkisABagGirl said:


> So happy you went with the diamond. It is stunning with your Perlee.



Thank you!


----------



## cung

Couldn't recall but for one who is interested in  jade alhambra, there are earrings listed on beladora for almost 3.5k


----------



## saltonC

I'm new to VCA and wasn't aware that they only do exchanges or give you store credit. I bought a bracelet for myself and my sister but my sister doesn't wear much jewelry and wasn't interested in it so I returned it at the Rodeo Drive store and now I'm stuck with store credit.

I'm thinking of selling the store credit at a discount. Any suggestions?


----------



## Notorious Pink

ChaneLisette said:


> I would love a 5-motif bracelet and 10/20 necklace. Here is the only pic I found from IG. I am super excited.




Oh wow, is THIS what it's going to be? Is that RG or YG?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

ChaneLisette said:


> I would love a 5-motif bracelet and 10/20 necklace. Here is the only pic I found from IG. I am super excited.



How do you reserve one of these?


----------



## veroliz

Windows of the Place Vendome store today... Eye candy


----------



## veroliz

More eye candy


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

NikkisABagGirl said:


> How do you reserve one of these?



Never mind, I am on the list at the VCA at Neiman's...


----------



## PennyD2911

NikkisABagGirl said:


> How do you reserve one of these?



Speak with your VCA SA.  You might be able to put a deposit on one. 
PM me if you don't have an SA that you have worked with and have good relationship with.


----------



## PennyD2911

PennyD2911 said:


> Speak with your VCA SA.  You might be able to put a deposit on one.
> PM me if you don't have an SA that you have worked with and have good relationship with.



Sorry, I didn't see your other post.


----------



## PennyD2911

veroliz said:


> More eye candy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742355
> View attachment 2742356



WoW! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PennyD2911

BBC said:


> Oh wow, is THIS what it's going to be? Is that RG or YG?



It is rose gold.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Sorry, I didn't see your other post.



No prob, SA told me it was $3,550 and I was on the waiting list for when it arrives. She didn't ask for a deposit or pre-pay. Would that insure I would get it if I pre-paid or put a deposit? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## saltonC

Can anyone with a carnelian 10 motif necklace post a quick pic?

Thanks!


----------



## PennyD2911

NikkisABagGirl said:


> No prob, SA told me it was $3,550 and I was on the waiting list for when it arrives. She didn't ask for a deposit or pre-pay. Would that insure I would get it if I pre-paid or put a deposit? Thanks in advance for your help.



I'm not sure. I didn't have to do that, my SA told me he has one reserved in my name. 
I'm new to VCA so I don't know how they handle LE items. With Hermes, your SA reserves an incoming item by putting your name in their book next to the listed item. 

My SA told me the price was $3750.00????


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

PennyD2911 said:


> I'm not sure. I didn't have to do that, my SA told me he has one reserved in my name.
> I'm new to VCA so I don't know how they handle LE items. With Hermes, your SA reserves an incoming item by putting your name in their book next to the listed item.
> 
> My SA told me the price was $3750.00????



Okay. Thanks. I guess I will wait and see. She says she will call me when it comes in. She did tell me it was $3550.00. She said this figure comes from the Sales Manager at VCA, but she may be wrong.


----------



## PennyD2911

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Okay. Thanks. I guess I will wait and see. She says she will call me when it comes in. She did tell me it was $3550.00. She said this figure comes from the Sales Manager at VCA, but she may be wrong.



My SA could have gotten it wrong. I will text him the first of next week and have him 
check the price again. 
I like your price better.


----------



## CATEYES

veroliz said:


> Windows of the Place Vendome store today... Eye candy
> View attachment 2742350
> View attachment 2742351
> View attachment 2742352
> View attachment 2742353
> View attachment 2742354


Thanks for the eye candy! I try to check here everyday to get some sneak peaks and today was a score!


----------



## kewave

Hi VCA lovers,
I own 2 tens MOP YG at the moment. Am thinking of adding another 10 motifs alhambra vintage necklace. Which one would you suggest: Onyx; Malachite or Pink Gold?


----------



## ghoztz

kewave said:


> Hi VCA lovers,
> I own 2 tens MOP YG at the moment. Am thinking of adding another 10 motifs alhambra vintage necklace. Which one would you suggest: Onyx; Malachite or Pink Gold?



Depends on how you're going to wearing it.  If you'd like to stack two necklaces at once (some people do that), then it would look gorgeous with onyx.  

However, if you're thinking of just adding another one into your collection and will most likely wearing it separately, then I would go with malachite.  Malachite alone looks stunning.


----------



## kewave

ghoztz said:


> Depends on how you're going to wearing it.  If you'd like to stack two necklaces at once (some people do that), then it would look gorgeous with onyx.
> 
> However, if you're thinking of just adding another one into your collection and will most likely wearing it separately, then I would go with malachite.  Malachite alone looks stunning.



Thanks for responding.
I like the versatility of 10 motifs so I plan to wear it both ways, alone or connect with MOP. Which would you pick between the 2?


----------



## dessert1st

kewave said:


> Hi VCA lovers,
> 
> I own 2 tens MOP YG at the moment. Am thinking of adding another 10 motifs alhambra vintage necklace. Which one would you suggest: Onyx; Malachite or Pink Gold?




I like the advice ghostz gave but if I had to pick just one... I would go for onyx as a next piece. It is a neutral that has high impact so it will go with everything and is very versatile. I think malachite is beautiful and color is always stunning but youay joy get as much wear out of it as onyx.  I say this assuming you don't already have other brand onyx pieces.


----------



## kimber418

I would pick Onyx.  It is the most versatile of three you mentioned.  You can pair it with one on your MOP yellow golds also for a black/white look.    I think Onyx is stunning as a 10 alone.

I do have a 20 malachite and while it is a beautiful piece.....I  have a hard time blending it with my wardrobe......therefore it is hardly ever worn


----------



## ghoztz

kewave said:


> Thanks for responding.
> I like the versatility of 10 motifs so I plan to wear it both ways, alone or connect with MOP. Which would you pick between the 2?



For versatility purpose, I would go with onyx.  You can't go wrong with black and white combo.  Show us what you get at the end.


----------



## diamondsr4ever

My first vca ! 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 sweet Alhambra in MOP.


----------



## PennyD2911

diamondsr4ever said:


> My first vca !
> View attachment 2743307
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweet Alhambra in MOP.




Congrats on your first VCA piece!


----------



## **Chanel**

diamondsr4ever said:


> My first vca !
> View attachment 2743307
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweet Alhambra in MOP.



Congratulations, it looks lovely on you! The Sweet Alhambra was my first (and only so far) VCA piece as well.


----------



## **Chanel**

This is me last week with my one and only (so far) VCA piece in action . Got this a few months ago, but didn't had the chance to post it yet. 

Thank you for letting me share .


----------



## bougainvillier

diamondsr4ever said:


> My first vca !
> View attachment 2743307
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweet Alhambra in MOP.





**Chanel** said:


> This is me last week with my one and only (so far) VCA piece in action . Got this a few months ago, but didn't had the chance to post it yet.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share .



Both are so "sweet"! Look so lovely


----------



## kimber418

Just wanted to share my stack today.....with my new 18k yellow diamond cuff
spacer.


----------



## PennyD2911

kimber418 said:


> Just wanted to share my stack today.....with my new 18k yellow diamond cuff
> spacer.



Love that! Very pretty.


----------



## **Chanel**

bougainvillier said:


> Both are so "sweet"! Look so lovely



Thank you, *bougainvillier* !  I am really happy with this bracelet. I love the carnelian stone and it's also a perfect bracelet to stack.



kimber418 said:


> Just wanted to share my stack today.....with my new 18k yellow diamond cuff
> spacer.



Stunning! Love, love, love your VCA diamond clover bangle .


----------



## fansynancy

kimber418 said:


> Just wanted to share my stack today.....with my new 18k yellow diamond cuff
> spacer.



Kimber-

Your stack is fabulous! Is a spacer necessary when stacking the Love with the Perlee?


----------



## kimber418

fansynancy said:


> Kimber-
> 
> Your stack is fabulous! Is a spacer necessary when stacking the Love with the Perlee?



No, it is not necessary to wear the diamond cuff spacer but I just did not like my Love and Perlee hitting each other.  Since I never take my love off I sometimes wear my perlee on my right arm.  MY favorite is when they are together.  Surprisingly they are very easy to wear together and you do not really know they are on


----------



## Rami00

perleegirl said:


> It's a girls prerogative to change her mind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2741305
> 
> Final Love!


----------



## bougainvillier

kimber418 said:


> Just wanted to share my stack today.....with my new 18k yellow diamond cuff
> 
> spacer.




Oh my. Beyond gorgeous! Love all three!!


----------



## perleegirl

kimber418 said:


> Just wanted to share my stack today.....with my new 18k yellow diamond cuff
> spacer.


Very very pretty! 
So is this stack all Y/G? Also what size of LOVE are you wearing? I also would like to protect my Perlee from LOVE...Can you tell me more about your diamond spacer? Do the diamonds not scratch the gold on Perlee and LOVE?


----------



## perleegirl

**Chanel** said:


> This is me last week with my one and only (so far) VCA piece in action . Got this a few months ago, but didn't had the chance to post it yet.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share .


So pretty! Y/G or R/G combo?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> Just wanted to share my stack today.....with my new 18k yellow diamond cuff
> spacer.



Beautiful, Kim!!
Especially love that diamond clover perlee bracelet.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kewave said:


> Hi VCA lovers,
> I own 2 tens MOP YG at the moment. Am thinking of adding another 10 motifs alhambra vintage necklace. Which one would you suggest: Onyx; Malachite or Pink Gold?



Onyx.


----------



## Suzie

kimber418 said:


> Just wanted to share my stack today.....with my new 18k yellow diamond cuff
> spacer.



Stunning!!


----------



## hopingoneday

kimber418 said:


> Just wanted to share my stack today.....with my new 18k yellow diamond cuff
> 
> spacer.




Wow, this looks delish!


----------



## Notorious Pink

kewave said:


> Hi VCA lovers,
> 
> I own 2 tens MOP YG at the moment. Am thinking of adding another 10 motifs alhambra vintage necklace. Which one would you suggest: Onyx; Malachite or Pink Gold?







ghoztz said:


> Depends on how you're going to wearing it.  If you'd like to stack two necklaces at once (some people do that), then it would look gorgeous with onyx.
> 
> 
> 
> However, if you're thinking of just adding another one into your collection and will most likely wearing it separately, then I would go with malachite.  Malachite alone looks stunning.







dessert1st said:


> I like the advice ghostz gave but if I had to pick just one... I would go for onyx as a next piece. It is a neutral that has high impact so it will go with everything and is very versatile. I think malachite is beautiful and color is always stunning but youay joy get as much wear out of it as onyx.  I say this assuming you don't already have other brand onyx pieces.







kimber418 said:


> I would pick Onyx.  It is the most versatile of three you mentioned.  You can pair it with one on your MOP yellow golds also for a black/white look.    I think Onyx is stunning as a 10 alone.
> 
> I do have a 20 malachite and while it is a beautiful piece.....I  have a hard time blending it with my wardrobe......therefore it is hardly ever worn




Wow, this is really interesting and you all seem to agree. This is funny to me, because forever I've had my eye on the 10-motif carnelian - it really pops on me and it would get a lot of use. I had the opportunity recently to purchase used either a 10-motif coral or 20-onyx and I declined both. Why? Neither worked on me. Fabulous as the carnelian is, the coral was Just. Too. Orange. The onyx is gorgeous but does not make my heart sing. I do wear some black but I wear navy, blue, green, pink just as often. 

My declining made me rethink my whole desire for VCA: is it worth it? Does it have the value? I walked into David Yurman and fell in love with some of his newer, high-end pieces, but still...he may use diamonds,mbut they're set in silver?! Is diamonds in silver any better than gold with no diamonds? 

I know what thread I'm in here...I really do love the VCA. So, maybe I DO need a 10-motif. But maybe I need to expand my choices. It could be carnelian - but maybe rose gold. None of you said to go for the rose gold. Why? I understand that may not be good for matching with other VCA, but my boutique is part of London jewelers, and I plan to mix with other pieces. Or MOP. Are these not versatile enough for a first 10-motif? TIA!


----------



## jssl1688

kimber418 said:


> Just wanted to share my stack today.....with my new 18k yellow diamond cuff
> spacer.



gorgeous stack!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Wow, this is really interesting and you all seem to agree. This is funny to me, because forever I've had my eye on the 10-motif carnelian - it really pops on me and it would get a lot of use. I had the opportunity recently to purchase used either a 10-motif coral or 20-onyx and I declined both. Why? Neither worked on me. Fabulous as the carnelian is, the coral was Just. Too. Orange. The onyx is gorgeous but does not make my heart sing. I do wear some black but I wear navy, blue, green, pink just as often.
> 
> My declining made me rethink my whole desire for VCA: is it worth it? Does it have the value? I walked into David Yurman and fell in love with some of his newer, high-end pieces, but still...he may use diamonds,mbut they're set in silver?! Is diamonds in silver any better than gold with no diamonds?
> 
> I know what thread I'm in here...I really do love the VCA. So, maybe I DO need a 10-motif. But maybe I need to expand my choices. It could be carnelian - but maybe rose gold. None of you said to go for the rose gold. Why? I understand that may not be good for matching with other VCA, but my boutique is part of London jewelers, and I plan to mix with other pieces. Or MOP. Are these not versatile enough for a first 10-motif? TIA!



I can't speak for the others but j recommended onyx based on what I wind up wearing the most. 
Look, I have a mild VCA obsession having collected as either. 2 ten motifs or full 20 's every single offered stone except for chalcedony. 
Which one do I wear 8o percent if the time?
Onyx. 
I would never have guessed. I have turquoise, carnelian, malachite, yg, tigers eye , le letterwood, mop. The more colorful choices do make my heart sing but what do I grab over and over again?
Onyx. 
It's so striking and really adds polish.
In retrospect I wish I had collected fewer necklaces in favor if more earrings ... The one item I would love to add? The diamond clover bracelet. 
It's very, very special.
Goid luck with your decision. The pg you mentioned is a beautiful selection. Just make sure that it doesn't blend in with your skintone. If it does, consider yg. It's a beautiful classic. 
I do believe that eventually lapis will be reintroduced. Might be worth holding out for that.


----------



## cung

texasgirliegirl said:


> I can't speak for the others but j recommended onyx based on what I wind up wearing the most.
> Look, I have a mild VCA obsession having collected as either. 2 ten motifs or full 20 's every single offered stone except for chalcedony.
> Which one do I wear 8o percent if the time?
> Onyx.
> I would never have guessed. I have turquoise, carnelian, malachite, yg, tigers eye , le letterwood, mop. The more colorful choices do make my heart sing but what do I grab over and over again?
> Onyx.
> It's so striking and really adds polish.
> In retrospect I wish I had collected fewer necklaces in favor if more earrings ... The one item I would love to add? The diamond clover bracelet.
> It's very, very special.
> Goid luck with your decision. The pg you mentioned is a beautiful selection. Just make sure that it doesn't blend in with your skintone. If it does, consider yg. It's a beautiful classic.
> I do believe that eventually lapis will be reintroduced. Might be worth holding out for that.



Thanks a lot for your input. I have debating getting my 1st vca piece for a long time and your post does help. Onyx seems the most versatile piece then mop. Now I am heading for onyx


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> I can't speak for the others but j recommended onyx based on what I wind up wearing the most.
> 
> Look, I have a mild VCA obsession having collected as either. 2 ten motifs or full 20 's every single offered stone except for chalcedony.
> 
> Which one do I wear 8o percent if the time?
> 
> Onyx.
> 
> I would never have guessed. I have turquoise, carnelian, malachite, yg, tigers eye , le letterwood, mop. The more colorful choices do make my heart sing but what do I grab over and over again?
> 
> Onyx.
> 
> It's so striking and really adds polish.
> 
> In retrospect I wish I had collected fewer necklaces in favor if more earrings ... The one item I would love to add? The diamond clover bracelet.
> 
> It's very, very special.
> 
> Goid luck with your decision. The pg you mentioned is a beautiful selection. Just make sure that it doesn't blend in with your skintone. If it does, consider yg. It's a beautiful classic.
> 
> I do believe that eventually lapis will be reintroduced. Might be worth holding out for that.




I hear ya, TGG! Thank you for your opinion; I truly value it. &#127800;

Yes, lapis would DEFINITELY  be a must-have for me. Black is just very harsh with my coloring - pale-ish, with blue eyes and red hair (my hair is pretty much the same shade as carnelian/rouge H - which is the color of my everyday bag/matching CDC/car - so carnelian would actually match ME). I do hope it is reintroduced, but has anyone heard anything about that? If it's not anytime soon....well, then, it can be my 2nd 10-motif. &#128521; 

The one piece I do have is the 2012 LE single motif PG/MOP, and have worn it almost daily - PG is probably the most flattering on me, although I love YG and most of my jewelry is WG.  I can really wear any of them, but PG is probably the best. And how awesome would the PG 10-motif look with this (my other jewelry obsession, Brumani)? I may have to go in this week and see how they work together.....


----------



## diamondsr4ever

Thank you ladies! It is delicately gorgeous


----------



## hopingoneday

cung said:


> Thanks a lot for your input. I have debating getting my 1st vca piece for a long time and your post does help. Onyx seems the most versatile piece then mop. Now I am heading for onyx




I totally agree with what TGG said, fwiw.  My VCA family doesn't come anywhere close to TGG's amazing one, but my most-worn necklaces are onyx then YG (these two lead by far) then the others.  My SA, whose coloring is the opposite of mine, also said she wears her onyx most of all... and she has a gorgeous collection!


----------



## Notorious Pink

hopingoneday said:


> I totally agree with what TGG said, fwiw.  My VCA family doesn't come anywhere close to TGG's amazing one, but my most-worn necklaces are onyx then YG (these two lead by far) then the others.  My SA, whose coloring is the opposite of mine, also said she wears her onyx most of all... and she has a gorgeous collection!




Hoping, I value all opinions...don't want to make a mistake!


----------



## dessert1st

BBC said:


> Wow, this is really interesting and you all seem to agree. This is funny to me, because forever I've had my eye on the 10-motif carnelian - it really pops on me and it would get a lot of use. I had the opportunity recently to purchase used either a 10-motif coral or 20-onyx and I declined both. Why? Neither worked on me. Fabulous as the carnelian is, the coral was Just. Too. Orange. The onyx is gorgeous but does not make my heart sing. I do wear some black but I wear navy, blue, green, pink just as often.
> 
> My declining made me rethink my whole desire for VCA: is it worth it? Does it have the value? I walked into David Yurman and fell in love with some of his newer, high-end pieces, but still...he may use diamonds,mbut they're set in silver?! Is diamonds in silver any better than gold with no diamonds?
> 
> I know what thread I'm in here...I really do love the VCA. So, maybe I DO need a 10-motif. But maybe I need to expand my choices. It could be carnelian - but maybe rose gold. None of you said to go for the rose gold. Why? I understand that may not be good for matching with other VCA, but my boutique is part of London jewelers, and I plan to mix with other pieces. Or MOP. Are these not versatile enough for a first 10-motif? TIA!




I like this post and questions and find it great for discussion. Hope I don't ramble trying to type this on an iPhone. 

Jewelry is art that helps show an expression of you and reflects your style, personality and mood, like clothes. I love VCA and thinks it's beautiful, classic and timeless, especially the Alhambra line. Do I think it's expensive, absolutely, especially now compared to even a few years ago but unfortunately it's not getting any cheaper. So do I think it's worth it? That's debatable and so many factors play into that. Why do I say all this? Well, nothing suits or works for everyone including VCA.  So I can totally understand and respect that onyx doesn't work for you. 

I said onyx because for me I like to start with classics and neutrals that I know will get the most wear, especially if I'm going to spend so much money.  My style tends to be classic and neutrals with some edge at times. So it reflects me. Then down the line I would love to add colors.  I have tried on rose gold and it's beautiful but didn't work as well for me. As you can see my feedback was based on some personal preferences. Also, I really don't own tons of jewelry so I needed something that could be very versatile. I think rose gold is beautiful but onyx still wins out.  Heck, all their stuff is pretty darn beautiful including carnelian so it boils down to your personal style, how it looks on you, what goes with your wardrobe and what sings to you when you try it on. And also mood plays a huge role on what you buy at any given moment when shopping.  

For me a first piece options are MOP, onyx and maybe a solid gold. However solid gold is a little too much look for me right now but I have seen pics of it matched with other pieces and thinks it's amazing. 

Sorry for the long winded reply.  If carnelian or a rose gold speaks to you then that is what is most important, not what we say when someone throws out options for opinions.  Good luck! Don't rush to decide. Buy only if you love it and if you're going to use it.


----------



## hermes_fan

Ladies
I'd like for my next splurge to be either the frivole BTF ring or the onyx 10-motif which  I would add 2 inches to upon purchase. However I would like to have the option of adding my onyx bracelet to make a slightly longer necklace on occasion. My question is: will the different spacing be noticeable if I join them together?  And a related question is should I go for frivole BTF ring as the next purchase to match my frivole earrings and hold off on the onyx 10?
Thank you!


----------



## smalls

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I just ordered my first VCA. Yay! I will post pics when I get it.



congrats Nikki!  Can't wait to see what you bought!  That's awesome you reserved the holiday necklace.


----------



## smalls

diamondsr4ever said:


> My first vca !
> View attachment 2743307
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweet Alhambra in MOP.





**Chanel** said:


> This is me last week with my one and only (so far) VCA piece in action . Got this a few months ago, but didn't had the chance to post it yet.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share .




I love your sweet bracelets ladies!  Congrats they look gorgeous on you.


----------



## smalls

kimber418 said:


> Just wanted to share my stack today.....with my new 18k yellow diamond cuff
> spacer.



This is so drool worthy!  The diamond spacer looks lovely with it too and blends right in.


----------



## CATEYES

kimber418 said:


> Just wanted to share my stack today.....with my new 18k yellow diamond cuff
> spacer.


What a great idea Kimber!!  Now the VCA and Love won't hit each other either.  This stack is drool worthy!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Forgive me as this has probably been asked a million times before.  But, does MOP get scratched easily?  I am considering a sweet as my first VCA purchase, but plan on wearing it with my diamond eternity bracelet.  For sure scratched?  Bad idea?  I see so many people stacking them I assumed it wouldn't be a problem.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## Suzie

diamondsr4ever said:


> My first vca !
> View attachment 2743307
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweet Alhambra in MOP.


Lovely bracelet, congrats on your first piece.


----------



## Suzie

**Chanel** said:


> This is me last week with my one and only (so far) VCA piece in action . Got this a few months ago, but didn't had the chance to post it yet.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share .



Looks gorgeous with your LOVE.


----------



## hopingoneday

hermes_fan said:


> Ladies
> I'd like for my next splurge to be either the frivole BTF ring or the onyx 10-motif which  I would add 2 inches to upon purchase. However I would like to have the option of adding my onyx bracelet to make a slightly longer necklace on occasion. My question is: will the different spacing be noticeable if I join them together?  And a related question is should I go for frivole BTF ring as the next purchase to match my frivole earrings and hold off on the onyx 10?
> Thank you!



Hmmm, this is a tough one.  First the easy part.  I think you are likely to get more wear out of the 10 motif than the ring. (But I do love both!). Just my $0.02.

As for the spacing difference...  This is the tough part.  How big is your wrist?  Would you consider adding a bit to a bracelet in future so the motifs are more consistently spaced on both pieces? Would you consider using an extender instead of adding links?  To be honest, I don't think the difference would be noticeable to most others, but I think the primary person it could potentially be noticeable to is you.


----------



## **Chanel**

perleegirl said:


> So pretty! Y/G or R/G combo?



Thank you, *perleegirl* ! The VCA bracelet is RG with carnelian.



smalls said:


> I love your sweet bracelets ladies!  Congrats they look gorgeous on you.





Suzie said:


> Looks gorgeous with your LOVE.



Thank you, ladies !


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> I hear ya, TGG! Thank you for your opinion; I truly value it. &#127800;
> 
> Yes, lapis would DEFINITELY  be a must-have for me. Black is just very harsh with my coloring - pale-ish, with blue eyes and red hair (my hair is pretty much the same shade as carnelian/rouge H - which is the color of my everyday bag/matching CDC/car - so carnelian would actually match ME). I do hope it is reintroduced, but has anyone heard anything about that? If it's not anytime soon....well, then, it can be my 2nd 10-motif. &#128521;
> 
> The one piece I do have is the 2012 LE single motif PG/MOP, and have worn it almost daily - PG is probably the most flattering on me, although I love YG and most of my jewelry is WG.  I can really wear any of them, but PG is probably the best. And how awesome would the PG 10-motif look with this (my other jewelry obsession, Brumani)? I may have to go in this week and see how they work together.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 2743683



Have you ever tried on the tigers eye?
It's a great neutral that I would imagine would look beautiful on a red head. You don't see it very often.


----------



## dessert1st

BBC said:


> I hear ya, TGG! Thank you for your opinion; I truly value it. &#127800;
> 
> Yes, lapis would DEFINITELY  be a must-have for me. Black is just very harsh with my coloring - pale-ish, with blue eyes and red hair (my hair is pretty much the same shade as carnelian/rouge H - which is the color of my everyday bag/matching CDC/car - so carnelian would actually match ME). I do hope it is reintroduced, but has anyone heard anything about that? If it's not anytime soon....well, then, it can be my 2nd 10-motif. &#128521;
> 
> The one piece I do have is the 2012 LE single motif PG/MOP, and have worn it almost daily - PG is probably the most flattering on me, although I love YG and most of my jewelry is WG.  I can really wear any of them, but PG is probably the best. And how awesome would the PG 10-motif look with this (my other jewelry obsession, Brumani)? I may have to go in this week and see how they work together.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 2743683







texasgirliegirl said:


> Have you ever tried on the tigers eye?
> 
> It's a great neutral that I would imagine would look beautiful on a red head. You don't see it very often.




Oh, that is a great idea. My friend picked TE as her first and she loves it. Onyx and MOP didn't work for her. 

Btw, TGG what a fantastic collection.  Drooling.  Can't remember if someone already asked.  Do you wear one of them everyday?


----------



## Candice0985

EpiFanatic said:


> Forgive me as this has probably been asked a million times before.  But, does MOP get scratched easily?  I am considering a sweet as my first VCA purchase, but plan on wearing it with my diamond eternity bracelet.  For sure scratched?  Bad idea?  I see so many people stacking them I assumed it wouldn't be a problem.  Thank you in advance.



it is more delicate than other stones but I have the sweet MOP and have worn it almost everyday for a few years with no scratches. I think the perlee detail around the motif protects it- if I bump my bracelet it hits the gold perlee beads first


----------



## texasgirliegirl

dessert1st said:


> Oh, that is a great idea. My friend picked TE as her first and she loves it. Onyx and MOP didn't work for her.
> 
> Btw, TGG what a fantastic collection.  Drooling.  Can't remember if someone already asked.  Do you wear one of them everyday?



I do wear a piece of VCA every single day. 
Not always a necklace but typically earrings and often the perlee signature bracelet. 
My favorite earrings are the frivole earrings. Mine are the large yg and I would love then in small but since I have them in pave I can't justify them right now. 
I really never get tired of VCA jewelry. It's such a classic. 
I've been thinking about your color choices. If VCA should ever offer grey mop set in pg ( like this years holiday pendant) you should pounce on that!!  I would stay away from malachite and wouldn't even recommend carnelian. I can see how onyx would be harsh. I would be intrigued by letterwood with your coloring. It's set in pg. 
Mine is the LE with alternating pg motifs. If you could find one that would rank high in my opinion.


----------



## ghoztz

diamondsr4ever said:


> My first vca !
> View attachment 2743307
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweet Alhambra in MOP.




Congrats!  It is a good start.  More to come in the future!!


----------



## ghoztz

kimber418 said:


> Just wanted to share my stack today.....with my new 18k yellow diamond cuff
> 
> spacer.




Super gorgeous!!


----------



## HADASSA

kimber418 said:


> Just wanted to share my stack today.....with my new 18k yellow diamond cuff
> spacer.


 
Can see this pairing well between a plain LOVE and a Signature Perlee.


----------



## ShoooSh

PennyD2911 said:


> I spoke with my SA yesterday.  I asked him if VCA would be doing a pendant for Beast Cancer Awareness again. I missed the last one. .
> He said they would not.  I asked about the Holiday Pendant and he told about it.
> I had already said I would love a Gray MOP pendant.  He said he will have  them in October. He told me the price, I don't remember exactly but it's like $3200.00ish I think.
> He told me he would call me as soon as he receives them.  Since gray is my favorite neutral and I love RG I don't think I'll be able to resist this one.




Hii Dear


I got these pictures from my SA today and thought of sharing it with you ladies =)


----------



## allure244

ShoooSh said:


> Hii Dear
> 
> 
> I got these pictures from my SA today and thought of sharing it with you ladies =)



 I want one!


----------



## kimber418

ShoooSh said:


> Hii Dear
> 
> 
> I got these pictures from my SA today and thought of sharing it with you ladies =)


Thank you for sharing Shooosh!   I love seeing all the holiday pendants over the years at the bottom also.   This is really gorgeous!  Love it~


----------



## Notorious Pink

dessert1st said:


> Jewelry is art that helps show an expression of you and reflects your style, personality and mood, like clothes. I love VCA and thinks it's beautiful, classic and timeless, especially the Alhambra line. Do I think it's expensive, absolutely, especially now compared to even a few years ago but unfortunately it's not getting any cheaper. So do I think it's worth it? That's debatable and so many factors play into that. Why do I say all this? Well, nothing suits or works for everyone including VCA.  So I can totally understand and respect that onyx doesn't work for you.
> 
> I said onyx because for me I like to start with classics and neutrals that I know will get the most wear, especially if I'm going to spend so much money.  My style tends to be classic and neutrals with some edge at times. So it reflects me. Then down the line I would love to add colors.  I have tried on rose gold and it's beautiful but didn't work as well for me. As you can see my feedback was based on some personal preferences. Also, I really don't own tons of jewelry so I needed something that could be very versatile. I think rose gold is beautiful but onyx still wins out.  Heck, all their stuff is pretty darn beautiful including carnelian so it boils down to your personal style, how it looks on you, what goes with your wardrobe and what sings to you when you try it on. And also mood plays a huge role on what you buy at any given moment when shopping.
> 
> For me a first piece options are MOP, onyx and maybe a solid gold. However solid gold is a little too much look for me right now but I have seen pics of it matched with other pieces and thinks it's amazing.
> 
> Sorry for the long winded reply.  If carnelian or a rose gold speaks to you then that is what is most important, not what we say when someone throws out options for opinions.  Good luck! Don't rush to decide. Buy only if you love it and if you're going to use it.







texasgirliegirl said:


> Have you ever tried on the tigers eye?
> 
> It's a great neutral that I would imagine would look beautiful on a red head. You don't see it very often.







texasgirliegirl said:


> I've been thinking about your color choices. If VCA should ever offer grey mop set in pg ( like this years holiday pendant) you should pounce on that!!  I would stay away from malachite and wouldn't even recommend carnelian. I can see how onyx would be harsh. I would be intrigued by letterwood with your coloring. It's set in pg.
> 
> Mine is the LE with alternating pg motifs. If you could find one that would rank high in my opinion.




I do love a good discussion now and again (and again  so, dessert1st, it's never a ramble. Like you, I do not own tons of jewelry....when I have things I am not using, it just bothers me, so I try to keep what I have to what I use...if I can mix and match, all the better. 

I went back to London today and tried on the pg. The SA, who knows I have been after the carnelian, really liked the pg on me and preferred it for me as a practical matter. She knows my style (also a redhead) and no one there recommended the onyx for me. 

And then, *sigh*, I tried the pg on with those Brumani earrings I posted and it just looks incredible! Literally a wow. The letterwood, believe it or not, is kinda dead on me. It's hard to predict what will work because I'm not a natural redhead (though I was strawberry blonde as a baby). Tigers eye is better, and I've thought of that, too.

TGG, I would LOVE the grey in pg and have been thinking about the LE, but it's too similar to the white mop/pg I have, so I'd have to choose, I wouldn't want both. I'm not sure if the grey mop would be better than white, but I do want to see it. I would have loved the LE carnelian! 

Here's a recent photo - my shirt here is navy and I'm wearing the PG LE,  with my rouge H/ghw....lots of red going on here...


----------



## **Chanel**

ShoooSh said:


> Hii Dear
> 
> 
> I got these pictures from my SA today and thought of sharing it with you ladies =)



Thank you for sharing, *ShoooSh*! Very interesting and I hope VCA brings back Lapis one day. However, the upcoming holiday pendant looks very pretty too .



BBC said:


> I do love a good discussion now and again (and again  so, dessert1st, it's never a ramble. Like you, I do not own tons of jewelry....when I have things I am not using, it just bothers me, so I try to keep what I have to what I use...if I can mix and match, all the better.
> 
> I went back to London today and tried on the pg. The SA, who knows I have been after the carnelian, really liked the pg on me and preferred it for me as a practical matter. She knows my style (also a redhead) and no one there recommended the onyx for me.
> 
> And then, *sigh*, I tried the pg on with those Brumani earrings I posted and it just looks incredible! Literally a wow. The letterwood, believe it or not, is kinda dead on me. It's hard to predict what will work because I'm not a natural redhead (though I was strawberry blonde as a baby). Tigers eye is better, and I've thought of that, too.
> 
> TGG, I would LOVE the grey in pg and have been thinking about the LE, but it's too similar to the white mop/pg I have, so I'd have to choose, I wouldn't want both. I'm not sure if the grey mop would be better than white, but I do want to see it. I would have loved the LE carnelian!
> 
> Here's a recent photo - my shirt here is navy and I'm wearing the PG LE,  with my rouge H/ghw....lots of red going on here...
> 
> View attachment 2744613



You look beautiful, *BBC*! I am afraid that I have no advice on what to pick, but I do believe that PG would look very nice on you .


----------



## kewave

texasgirliegirl said:


> Onyx.





dessert1st said:


> I like the advice ghostz gave but if I had to pick just one... I would go for onyx as a next piece. It is a neutral that has high impact so it will go with everything and is very versatile. I think malachite is beautiful and color is always stunning but youay joy get as much wear out of it as onyx.  I say this assuming you don't already have other brand onyx pieces.





kimber418 said:


> I would pick Onyx.  It is the most versatile of three you mentioned.  You can pair it with one on your MOP yellow golds also for a black/white look.    I think Onyx is stunning as a 10 alone.
> 
> I do have a 20 malachite and while it is a beautiful piece.....I  have a hard time blending it with my wardrobe......therefore it is hardly ever worn





ghoztz said:


> For versatility purpose, I would go with onyx.  You can't go wrong with black and white combo.  Show us what you get at the end.



Thank you all for your sound reasoning! I have a pair of pink gold alhambra studs and was considering Pink Gold ten motifs for its durability and water/soap friendly properties. But I guess Onyx will be more fun since and gives me a more varied look to my current MOP. I love the uniqueness of green malachite but it's supposed to be more fragile than onyx plus the price point is the highest amongst the 3 choices. I'm surprised to hear it could be hard to blend in & get as much wear...I think I'm successfully swayed


----------



## PennyD2911

ShoooSh said:


> Hii Dear
> 
> 
> I got these pictures from my SA today and thought of sharing it with you ladies =)



Thanks for posting *ShoooSh*
Love the pic of the LE pendants!


----------



## PennyD2911

BBC said:


> I do love a good discussion now and again (and again  so, dessert1st, it's never a ramble. Like you, I do not own tons of jewelry....when I have things I am not using, it just bothers me, so I try to keep what I have to what I use...if I can mix and match, all the better.
> 
> I went back to London today and tried on the pg. The SA, who knows I have been after the carnelian, really liked the pg on me and preferred it for me as a practical matter. She knows my style (also a redhead) and no one there recommended the onyx for me.
> 
> And then, *sigh*, I tried the pg on with those Brumani earrings I posted and it just looks incredible! Literally a wow. The letterwood, believe it or not, is kinda dead on me. It's hard to predict what will work because I'm not a natural redhead (though I was strawberry blonde as a baby). Tigers eye is better, and I've thought of that, too.
> 
> TGG, I would LOVE the grey in pg and have been thinking about the LE, but it's too similar to the white mop/pg I have, so I'd have to choose, I wouldn't want both. I'm not sure if the grey mop would be better than white, but I do want to see it. I would have loved the LE carnelian!
> 
> Here's a recent photo - my shirt here is navy and I'm wearing the PG LE,  with my rouge H/ghw....lots of red going on here...
> 
> View attachment 2744613



Off topic for this thread but I love your RH Birkin! You carry it beautifully. 
The white MOP pendant looks very pretty on you.  
I will be receiving my WG MOP Magic Pendant next week, it's in NY now, I'm having the chain extended to 20". I plan on purchasing the LE Gray MOP Holiday Pendant and extending it to 18" and wear it layered with the white MOP.  I like the look of mixed metals - example - Cartier Trinity ring.  As you can see in my avatar my go to Birkin is Graphite Porosus Croc, so I'm very excited about the LE  Gray MOP. 
I'm just starting my VCA collection and at this point I want ONE of EVERYTHING!
Looking at your pic I'm surprised the RG Letterwood did not work for you, and see now why the Onyx would not have been your best choice.  I'm sure the Tigers Eye would be beautiful on you.


----------



## einseine

BBC said:


> Here's a recent photo - my shirt here is navy and I'm wearing the PG LE,  with my rouge H/ghw....lots of red going on here...
> 
> View attachment 2744613



Hi, BBC!  Yes.   I definitely recommend you get PG 10-motif necklace.  I wear my 2X10-motif in PG most, especially in the summer when I use UV cream around my neck.  You cannot notice when they get dirty!  While, I don't like to see when my onyx gets dirty...  You can clean it very easily, though.


----------



## cung

einseine said:


> Hi, BBC!  Yes.   I definitely recommend you get PG 10-motif necklace.  I wear my 2X10-motif in PG most, especially in the summer when I use UV cream around my neck.  You cannot notice when they get dirty!  While, I don't like to see when my onyx gets dirty...  You can clean it very easily, though.


good point. I have to apply UV cream around my neck everyday, so all gold necklace sounds a better choice over onyx


----------



## purseinsanity

lebagfairy said:


> *Suzie*, below is the 20 mop with carnelian bracelet and then the malachite bracelet. I think it would be so beautiful in WG MOP with a chalcedony bracelet as well. The first time I stepped into a VCA the SA showed me this option.



OMG!   Love this!!


----------



## simurgh

Does anyone have a picture of two signature perlees stacked?  My mom and I might both get one but we're wondering whether we can share ....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> I do love a good discussion now and again (and again  so, dessert1st, it's never a ramble. Like you, I do not own tons of jewelry....when I have things I am not using, it just bothers me, so I try to keep what I have to what I use...if I can mix and match, all the better.
> 
> I went back to London today and tried on the pg. The SA, who knows I have been after the carnelian, really liked the pg on me and preferred it for me as a practical matter. She knows my style (also a redhead) and no one there recommended the onyx for me.
> 
> And then, *sigh*, I tried the pg on with those Brumani earrings I posted and it just looks incredible! Literally a wow. The letterwood, believe it or not, is kinda dead on me. It's hard to predict what will work because I'm not a natural redhead (though I was strawberry blonde as a baby). Tigers eye is better, and I've thought of that, too.
> 
> TGG, I would LOVE the grey in pg and have been thinking about the LE, but it's too similar to the white mop/pg I have, so I'd have to choose, I wouldn't want both. I'm not sure if the grey mop would be better than white, but I do want to see it. I would have loved the LE carnelian!
> 
> Here's a recent photo - my shirt here is navy and I'm wearing the PG LE,  with my rouge H/ghw....lots of red going on here...
> 
> View attachment 2744613



After seeing your photo, I would definitely try tigers eye.


----------



## tbbbjb

Just an FYI, Oakgem (a very reputable online reseller) is selling the LARGE beautiful frivole earclips for $3900 regular retail is $6500:
http://oakgem.com/Products/Van_Cleef_%28and%29_Arpels_Frivole_Diamond_Gold_Flower_Earrings_13084.asp


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I received the necklace I ordered today.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl




----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Thanks for letting me share my little purchase.


----------



## rengb6

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks for letting me share my little purchase.



It's beautiful! Any chance for a modeling shot?


----------



## **Chanel**

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks for letting me share my little purchase.



Pretty! Many congratulations and enjoy your new VCA necklace !


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

rengb6 said:


> It's beautiful! Any chance for a modeling shot?



Yep. Please excuse my chest. My daughter whose hands you see has an unfortunate pinching habit she just picked up and thanks so much.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

**Chanel** said:


> Pretty! Many congratulations and enjoy your new VCA necklace !



Thanks so much. It is small, but really pretty. I also reserved a holiday pendant.


----------



## CATEYES

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Yep. Please excuse my chest. My daughter whose hands you see has an unfortunate pinching habit she just picked up and thanks so much.


So dainty and pretty! Will match almost every casual outfit! My baby boy is 10 months now. How old is your daughter?


----------



## **Chanel**

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks so much. It is small, but really pretty. I also reserved a holiday pendant.



I just saw your modeling pic, it looks lovely on you! Is this the Sweet Alhambra necklace?
I have been thinking about the holiday pendant too but I am undecided yet.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

CATEYES said:


> So dainty and pretty! Will match almost every casual outfit! My baby boy is 10 months now. How old is your daughter?



My daughter is eight months old. Congrats on your baby boy!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

**Chanel** said:


> I just saw your modeling pic, it looks lovely on you! Is this the Sweet Alhambra necklace?
> I have been thinking about the holiday pendant too but I am undecided yet.



Yes this is the sweet size. I really want the grey, I think it will be so pretty.


----------



## PennyD2911

That is beautiful Nikki, congrats!
Is it the vintage size?


----------



## PennyD2911

PennyD2911 said:


> That is beautiful Nikki, congrats!
> Is it the vintage size?



I just saw you posted it is the sweet. Very pretty.


----------



## CATEYES

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My daughter is eight months old. Congrats on your baby boy!



Thank you-congrats to you too!! Mine pinches sometimes too but I find his nails are killer! I trim them every few days-while he sleeps only because otherwise won't allow it


----------



## rengb6

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Yep. Please excuse my chest. My daughter whose hands you see has an unfortunate pinching habit she just picked up and thanks so much.




It looks absolutely beautiful on you, and the holiday pendant will as well!

Does anyone know how quickly they typically sell out?


----------



## PennyD2911

rengb6 said:


> It looks absolutely beautiful on you, and the holiday pendant will as well!
> 
> Does anyone know how quickly they typically sell out?



I'm sure some colors are more popular than others, but I would think any LE piece would be limited in quantities.  You should speak with your SA now and ask to have have one reserved for you.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

PennyD2911 said:


> That is beautiful Nikki, congrats!
> Is it the vintage size?



Nope, it is the sweet. I always thought I may not like the vintage size, and even though I like the sweet, really want to try on a vintage now.


----------



## rengb6

PennyD2911 said:


> I'm sure some colors are more popular than others, but I would think any LE piece would be limited in quantities.  You should speak with your SA now and ask to have have one reserved for you.




Thanks, I just finished reserving! The SA confirmed that the price will be $3500.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

rengb6 said:


> Thanks, I just finished reserving! The SA confirmed that the price will be $3500.



Cool. My SA just called to make sure I got my delivery. She says I am number 5 on the list for the holiday pendant. Glad you reserved one.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

CATEYES said:


> Thank you-congrats to you too!! Mine pinches sometimes too but I find his nails are killer! I trim them every few days-while he sleeps only because otherwise won't allow it



Yes, it hurts and I have really sensitive skin and I get all red. She just grabs on anytime I am holding her and twists her little fingers! Ouch!


----------



## PennyD2911

rengb6 said:


> Thanks, I just finished reserving! The SA confirmed that the price will be $3500.



That's great, now you will not have to worry about them selling out.


----------



## PennyD2911

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Nope, it is the sweet. I always thought I may not like the vintage size, and even though I like the sweet, really want to try on a vintage now.



I think you will like the vintage.


----------



## stylemechanel

Hello Ladies,

I hope some of you will be bear with me as I give some background ( I think it is important to my question) and  I tend to be winded at times (sorry -.)

I am coming for help with a question that has been asked and answered so many times here on this thread and yet I am still undecided and in a real quandary. I have read this entire thread from beginning to end, and yet here I am wanting guidance.

 I spent the Labor day weekend in Las Vegas. While there I saw my SA (now a very close friend)  from Tiffany's who transferred from Southern California to Vegas. I also took my future daughter-in-law with me, to try and be sneaky for my son about shape, size, etc of her  engagement ring. She picked out very sweet dainty rings and while I pushed her to try bigger ones she really gravitated to delicate, one center stone,and lots of micro pave stones. My friend, the Tiffany SA mentioned that she has noticed that as women get older they choose bigger bolder pieces - she believes it is a reflection of life lessons, experiences, maturing into who we are  (meaning me, and others 50 and over). To me she made a lot of sense - to my son, he just thought it was a good sales pitch..

After lunch, I found myself in VCA and asking a really wonderful SA to look at the vintage alhambra 5 motif mop bracelet. I asked if she had one that had more "life" to it - more iridescent. She found a brand new one in the back, not yet unwrapped and I bought it.  My first VCA piece.  It is too big and like another tPFer on here to wear it properly, I will either have to have one motif dangle like a charm or take at least 1" of links out.  I took it to Beverly Hills yesterday and discussed at length my options. The SA made it all the more difficult by expanding my choices and showing me the vintage alhambra onyx earrings and matching 10 motif necklace - and of course explained that the bracelet, should I wish to exchange it could be added to the necklace - which then became the appropriate size for me. She seemed to think that the black onyx was a slightly better choice for me.

The black is bold and as I look at my wardrobe it works with almost everything and I feel like it can be much more casual with jeans. The words of my friend and SA at Tiffany's seems to have really resonated with me and I mull them over and over again. The onyx bracelet looks a little heavy (tiny wrists), but the earrings and necklace really make a statement that I am not sure the mop does. The mop looks beautiful and is typically what I would pick.  I do realize I could do all the same things with the mop - the earrings, necklace, etc. but I have a very sentimental and beautiful strand of pearls that were my mothers and I feel like maybe its too similar in thought. If I close my eyes I pick the mop every time -  its a safe choice and a beautiful one.The color of the mop is amazing and I wonder having seen the other mop pieces which did not come close to this in iridescence, would I ever find another like the one I purchased.  If I go out of my comfort zone a little bit I choose the black onyx. My coloring is fair to medium, dark brown hair with  red highlights, and  freckles (yes still even at my age).

So if you have read this winded sometimes slightly off topic cry for help what would you do????  I would really like your thoughts as you all have so much more experience with VCA than I do - although clearly I have been bitten with the obsessive/want every piece VCA bug. 

Thank you!


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I hope some of you will be bear with me as I give some background ( I think it is important to my question) and  I tend to be winded at times (sorry -.)
> 
> I am coming for help with a question that has been asked and answered so many times here on this thread and yet I am still undecided and in a real quandary. I have read this entire thread from beginning to end, and yet here I am wanting guidance.
> 
> I spent the Labor day weekend in Las Vegas. While there I saw my SA (now a very close friend)  from Tiffany's who transferred from Southern California to Vegas. I also took my future daughter-in-law with me, to try and be sneaky for my son about shape, size, etc of her  engagement ring. She picked out very sweet dainty rings and while I pushed her to try bigger ones she really gravitated to delicate, one center stone,and lots of micro pave stones. My friend, the Tiffany SA mentioned that she has noticed that as women get older they choose bigger bolder pieces - she believes it is a reflection of life lessons, experiences, maturing into who we are  (meaning me, and others 50 and over). To me she made a lot of sense - to my son, he just thought it was a good sales pitch..
> 
> After lunch, I found myself in VCA and asking a really wonderful SA to look at the vintage alhambra 5 motif mop bracelet. I asked if she had one that had more "life" to it - more iridescent. She found a brand new one in the back, not yet unwrapped and I bought it.  My first VCA piece.  It is too big and like another tPFer on here to wear it properly, I will either have to have one motif dangle like a charm or take at least 1" of links out.  I took it to Beverly Hills yesterday and discussed at length my options. The SA made it all the more difficult by expanding my choices and showing me the vintage alhambra onyx earrings and matching 10 motif necklace - and of course explained that the bracelet, should I wish to exchange it could be added to the necklace - which then became the appropriate size for me. She seemed to think that the black onyx was a slightly better choice for me.
> 
> The black is bold and as I look at my wardrobe it works with almost everything and I feel like it can be much more casual with jeans. The words of my friend and SA at Tiffany's seems to have really resonated with me and I mull them over and over again. The onyx bracelet looks a little heavy (tiny wrists), but the earrings and necklace really make a statement that I am not sure the mop does. The mop looks beautiful and is typically what I would pick.  I do realize I could do all the same things with the mop - the earrings, necklace, etc. but I have a very sentimental and beautiful strand of pearls that were my mothers and I feel like maybe its too similar in thought. If I close my eyes I pick the mop every time -  its a safe choice and a beautiful one.The color of the mop is amazing and I wonder having seen the other mop pieces which did not come close to this in iridescence, would I ever find another like the one I purchased.  If I go out of my comfort zone a little bit I choose the black onyx. My coloring is fair to medium, dark brown hair with  red highlights, and  freckles (yes still even at my age).
> 
> So if you have read this winded sometimes slightly off topic cry for help what would you do????  I would really like your thoughts as you all have so much more experience with VCA than I do - although clearly I have been bitten with the obsessive/want every piece VCA bug.
> 
> Thank you!


I enjoyed your post.  I too can get long winded when it comes to details. I am very OCD about even the smallest details. 

I returned the Vintage MOP bracelet last week.  I love MOP and especially love the Alhambra line.  I thought the 5 motif was just too delicate to wear between my Rolex President and Cartier Love Bracelet.  I also thought it looked lost on the other wrist when worn alone. 
This week I was perusing pics online and saw the Onyx 5 Motif. Every time I see it I just LOVE it!  I think had I purchased the Onyx 5 Motif I would not have returned it, I plan to purchase that one later this year. 

You would most likely love the 10 Motif and 5 Motif in Onyx. In YG is it so classy and elegant, yet as you mentioned can be versatile also i.e. worn with jeans. 
If possible I think you should keep the MOP since you find the visual qualities exceptional. Although pretty the 5 Motif I purchased in MOP was not that striking. 
If you can keep the MOP and purchase the Onyx 5 and 10 Motif that would be the best of all scenarios.


----------



## stylemechanel

PennyD2911 said:


> I enjoyed your post.  I too can get long winded when it comes to details. I am very OCD about even the smallest details.
> 
> I returned the Vintage MOP bracelet last week.  I love MOP and especially love the Alhambra line.  I thought the 5 motif was just too delicate to wear between my Rolex President and Cartier Love Bracelet.  I also thought it looked lost on the other wrist when worn alone.
> This week I was perusing pics online and saw the Onyx 5 Motif. Every time I see it I just LOVE it!  I think had I purchased the Onyx 5 Motif I would not have returned it, I plan to purchase that one later this year.
> 
> You would most likely love the 10 Motif and 5 Motif in Onyx. In YG is it so classy and elegant, yet as you mentioned can be versatile also i.e. worn with jeans.
> If possible I think you should keep the MOP since you find the visual qualities exceptional. Although pretty the 5 Motif I purchased in MOP was not that striking.
> If you can keep the MOP and purchase the Onyx 5 and 10 Motif that would be the best of all scenarios.



PennyD, thank you so much for your thoughts! I can see why you think the mop may be too delicate for the Rolex - it is a bold watch, but I bet it looked stunning with your Love bracelet. As a new VCA girl I was so enamored with both the onyx and the mop and hadn't yet let my brain think about future purchases - I was all into what do I do right now. That's why your post is such a great response - forward thinking toward more pieces.  I do believe I will be purchasing many more pieces but in terms of the mop the only other piece would be the earrings. The SA in Vegas has already reserved the holiday pendant for me but after talking to the SA down here I think the chain would be too short - even if it is lengthened by VCA so I think I could let go of that and purchase earrings instead. My husband is talking retirement in the next year or two and that will slow my purchases of jewelry down a little bit, at least until he adjusts to the idea that our lives will not change as much as he seems to think, so my purchases would need to be carefully planned, and most of them within the next year or so  All the pieces you mentioned are doable and really something fun to look forward too. Hummm, let me think.......birthday (next week), anniversary in November, Christmas, Valentines day ....you  are brilliant!

Thank you so much for your thoughts and your words of advice. I will let you know what I choose to do! I am grateful.


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> PennyD, thank you so much for your thoughts! I can see why you think the mop may be too delicate for the Rolex - it is a bold watch, but I bet it looked stunning with your Love bracelet. As a new VCA girl I was so enamored with both the onyx and the mop and hadn't yet let my brain think about future purchases - I was all into what do I do right now. That's why your post is such a great response - forward thinking toward more pieces.  I do believe I will be purchasing many more pieces but in terms of the mop the only other piece would be the earrings. The SA in Vegas has already reserved the holiday pendant for me but after talking to the SA down here I think the chain would be too short - even if it is lengthened by VCA so I think I could let go of that and purchase earrings instead. My husband is talking retirement in the next year or two and that will slow my purchases of jewelry down a little bit, at least until he adjusts to the idea that our lives will not change as much as he seems to think, so my purchases would need to be carefully planned, and most of them within the next year or so  All the pieces you mentioned are doable and really something fun to look forward too. Hummm, let me think.......birthday (next week), anniversary in November, Christmas, Valentines day ....you  are brilliant!
> 
> Thank you so much for your thoughts and your words of advice. I will let you know what I choose to do! I am grateful.



My birthday is next week also .  Let's hear it for the September Babies. &#128512;
I gifted myself with the Alhambra Magic Pendant in WG for my birthday. 
My SA sent it to NY to have the chain lengthened to 20".  At this point my plan is to purchase the Holiday LE Pendant and have it lengthened to 18" and occasionally wear the two layered.  My ultimate would be the 20 Motif or 10 and 5 Motif in Onyx.  Even though I love the Alhambra in ANY stone and in all the gold colors, when I think VCA Alhambra I think Onyx. To me it seems to be the quintessential Alhambra look. 
Please keep us updated on your decision and Happy Birthday!&#127873;&#127881;


----------



## hopingoneday

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks for letting me share my little purchase.




Nikki, it is so pretty! I love it on you! And you have beautiful skin, pinching aside


----------



## smalls

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I received the necklace I ordered today.



Nikki I love the sweet pendant it looks great on you!  That's perfect that you are getting the holiday pendant too so you will have a clover in the sweet size and the vintage size.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Yep. Please excuse my chest. My daughter whose hands you see has an unfortunate pinching habit she just picked up and thanks so much.



Love it!
Precious little hand, too


----------



## texasgirliegirl

stylemechanel said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I hope some of you will be bear with me as I give some background ( I think it is important to my question) and  I tend to be winded at times (sorry -.)
> 
> I am coming for help with a question that has been asked and answered so many times here on this thread and yet I am still undecided and in a real quandary. I have read this entire thread from beginning to end, and yet here I am wanting guidance.
> 
> I spent the Labor day weekend in Las Vegas. While there I saw my SA (now a very close friend)  from Tiffany's who transferred from Southern California to Vegas. I also took my future daughter-in-law with me, to try and be sneaky for my son about shape, size, etc of her  engagement ring. She picked out very sweet dainty rings and while I pushed her to try bigger ones she really gravitated to delicate, one center stone,and lots of micro pave stones. My friend, the Tiffany SA mentioned that she has noticed that as women get older they choose bigger bolder pieces - she believes it is a reflection of life lessons, experiences, maturing into who we are  (meaning me, and others 50 and over). To me she made a lot of sense - to my son, he just thought it was a good sales pitch..
> 
> After lunch, I found myself in VCA and asking a really wonderful SA to look at the vintage alhambra 5 motif mop bracelet. I asked if she had one that had more "life" to it - more iridescent. She found a brand new one in the back, not yet unwrapped and I bought it.  My first VCA piece.  It is too big and like another tPFer on here to wear it properly, I will either have to have one motif dangle like a charm or take at least 1" of links out.  I took it to Beverly Hills yesterday and discussed at length my options. The SA made it all the more difficult by expanding my choices and showing me the vintage alhambra onyx earrings and matching 10 motif necklace - and of course explained that the bracelet, should I wish to exchange it could be added to the necklace - which then became the appropriate size for me. She seemed to think that the black onyx was a slightly better choice for me.
> 
> The black is bold and as I look at my wardrobe it works with almost everything and I feel like it can be much more casual with jeans. The words of my friend and SA at Tiffany's seems to have really resonated with me and I mull them over and over again. The onyx bracelet looks a little heavy (tiny wrists), but the earrings and necklace really make a statement that I am not sure the mop does. The mop looks beautiful and is typically what I would pick.  I do realize I could do all the same things with the mop - the earrings, necklace, etc. but I have a very sentimental and beautiful strand of pearls that were my mothers and I feel like maybe its too similar in thought. If I close my eyes I pick the mop every time -  its a safe choice and a beautiful one.The color of the mop is amazing and I wonder having seen the other mop pieces which did not come close to this in iridescence, would I ever find another like the one I purchased.  If I go out of my comfort zone a little bit I choose the black onyx. My coloring is fair to medium, dark brown hair with  red highlights, and  freckles (yes still even at my age).
> 
> So if you have read this winded sometimes slightly off topic cry for help what would you do????  I would really like your thoughts as you all have so much more experience with VCA than I do - although clearly I have been bitten with the obsessive/want every piece VCA bug.
> 
> Thank you!



I suggest that you buy the 10 motif and the bracelet in onyx. ( or two tens to wear as a 20). 
Instead of the matching earrings, a fresher approach would be to buy the frivole earrings. This way it's not so matchy matchy (aging) and should you decide to buy another stone in the future ( mop or say, carnelian ) you can wear these earrings with any necklace. 
I have collected several necklaces and while I've purchased matching earrings, hardly wear the earrings with the necklace.


----------



## Epicure

Hi,  I'm interested in the 20 motif vintage alhambra. Has anyone from the US bought it in France? I'm not familiar with any policies around VAT (this will be my first trip to Europe!). Is there a limit?

Doing the math:
The current price in the US is ~$16k. It is &#8364;12.6k in France which with today's exchange rate is equal to ~$16.3k. Using the VAT calculator here: http://www.globalblue.com/customer-services/tax-free-shopping/refund-calculator/

It looks like I will be getting what's equivalent to $2k back, making the total cost of buying the necklace in France to be ~$14k

Has anyone bought a VCA necklace in France and done the VAT refund? Can you please share your experience/difficulty in doing so? Or please share anything I should be aware of?

Thank you!


----------



## GWENofYALE

Help VCA Alhambra earring fans!  Do you recommend the standard "vintage" alhambra size stud earclips, or the larger "Magic" size for the stud earrings?? 

My husband is getting them for me for an anniversary present to match my MOP yellow gold 10 motif necklace - and he likes the large ones.  I had always thought I would get the standard sized vintage Alhambra stud ones to match the size of the motifs on the necklace.  

My concern is that maybe the large ones aren't for every day at the office?  Are they TOO big?  And are they not as versatile as the small ones which go with every outfit?  How are people finding it when they are wearing them?  I wear my Alhambra necklace almost every day and I want to wear the earrings regularly too.  I've always worn simple pearl studs, so I think maybe I'm not used to the large size earclips when I see them on me now, but maybe they wouldn't seem big after a while? 

Since the price difference isn't huge, he thinks it makes sense to get the bigger ones and "grow into" them, and he likes that the size isn't the exact same as the motifs on the necklace so it isn't too "matchy". But my concern is them going with everything, being good for every day, not being too flashy and I definitely don't want them to look costume-y.  Thoughts from those who have either?!


----------



## saltonC

For people who wear their alhambra 5 motif bracelets everyday, do you take it off when taking showers or working out, etc?

 I've been taking it off every morning before jumping in the shower and I keep thinking the clasp will wear out and break.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

hopingoneday said:


> Nikki, it is so pretty! I love it on you! And you have beautiful skin, pinching aside



Hehe! Thanks.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

smalls said:


> Nikki I love the sweet pendant it looks great on you!  That's perfect that you are getting the holiday pendant too so you will have a clover in the sweet size and the vintage size.



Thanks so much. I like dainty necklaces, but this is done so well. Even the gold sort of sparkles. I love the way the chain is done. I think I will really like the vintage size, saw it in store, but never tried it on.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> Love it!
> Precious little hand, too



Thanks so much! She is a hand full. Hehe!


----------



## ChaneLisette

saltonC said:


> For people who wear their alhambra 5 motif bracelets everyday, do you take it off when taking showers or working out, etc?
> 
> I've been taking it off every morning before jumping in the shower and I keep thinking the clasp will wear out and break.



I wear mine everyday and take it off before bed and I never shower or workout with it. I do not think the clasp will wear out but if it did I am sure VCA could fix it.


----------



## Jinsun

GWENofYALE said:


> Help VCA Alhambra earring fans!  Do you recommend the standard "vintage" alhambra size stud earclips, or the larger "Magic" size for the stud earrings??
> 
> My husband is getting them for me for an anniversary present to match my MOP yellow gold 10 motif necklace - and he likes the large ones.  I had always thought I would get the standard sized vintage Alhambra stud ones to match the size of the motifs on the necklace.
> 
> My concern is that maybe the large ones aren't for every day at the office?  Are they TOO big?  And are they not as versatile as the small ones which go with every outfit?  How are people finding it when they are wearing them?  I wear my Alhambra necklace almost every day and I want to wear the earrings regularly too.  I've always worn simple pearl studs, so I think maybe I'm not used to the large size earclips when I see them on me now, but maybe they wouldn't seem big after a while?
> 
> Since the price difference isn't huge, he thinks it makes sense to get the bigger ones and "grow into" them, and he likes that the size isn't the exact same as the motifs on the necklace so it isn't too "matchy". But my concern is them going with everything, being good for every day, not being too flashy and I definitely don't want them to look costume-y.  Thoughts from those who have either?!




Have u ever considered the frivole?  I only have sweet studs and the frivole small. I know a lot of ladies recommend the frivole over the vintage clover for more versatility. From what I read the small frivole is about the size of the vintage.  

I've seen action shots of the large and they are tdf!

I guess it just depends on your frame and face shape. Whether it's overpowering or not for size wise. 

Good luck and plse share a pic of what pairs u get.


----------



## hopingoneday

Epicure said:


> Hi,  I'm interested in the 20 motif vintage alhambra. Has anyone from the US bought it in France? I'm not familiar with any policies around VAT (this will be my first trip to Europe!). Is there a limit?
> 
> Doing the math:
> The current price in the US is ~$16k. It is 12.6k in France which with today's exchange rate is equal to ~$16.3k. Using the VAT calculator here: http://www.globalblue.com/customer-services/tax-free-shopping/refund-calculator/
> 
> It looks like I will be getting what's equivalent to $2k back, making the total cost of buying the necklace in France to be ~$14k
> 
> Has anyone bought a VCA necklace in France and done the VAT refund? Can you please share your experience/difficulty in doing so? Or please share anything I should be aware of?
> 
> Thank you!




Hi, I have done the VAT refund many times. It is pretty easy. Once or twice, when I have elected to have the VAT refunded to my credit card rather than in cash at the airport, I have encountered problems with never receiving the credit. So, if you don't mind getting your refund in euros, I would recommend just getting the cash at the airport.   That way, you will know for sure that you have received the refund!  Leave yourself a little bit of extra time if you elect to go this route. In addition to waiting for your forms to be validated, you will then need to wait on line at the exchange counter to get your cash.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

GWENofYALE said:


> Help VCA Alhambra earring fans!  Do you recommend the standard "vintage" alhambra size stud earclips, or the larger "Magic" size for the stud earrings??
> 
> My husband is getting them for me for an anniversary present to match my MOP yellow gold 10 motif necklace - and he likes the large ones.  I had always thought I would get the standard sized vintage Alhambra stud ones to match the size of the motifs on the necklace.
> 
> My concern is that maybe the large ones aren't for every day at the office?  Are they TOO big?  And are they not as versatile as the small ones which go with every outfit?  How are people finding it when they are wearing them?  I wear my Alhambra necklace almost every day and I want to wear the earrings regularly too.  I've always worn simple pearl studs, so I think maybe I'm not used to the large size earclips when I see them on me now, but maybe they wouldn't seem big after a while?
> 
> Since the price difference isn't huge, he thinks it makes sense to get the bigger ones and "grow into" them, and he likes that the size isn't the exact same as the motifs on the necklace so it isn't too "matchy". But my concern is them going with everything, being good for every day, not being too flashy and I definitely don't want them to look costume-y.  Thoughts from those who have either?!



Another vote for the frivole earrings. 
Super sized vintage earrings- more is not more in this case. I do find them dressier than the regular vintage earrings. Too large for me but other tpf members have pulled them off beautifully. You really need to try them on.


----------



## Metrowestmama

stylemechanel said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I hope some of you will be bear with me as I give some background ( I think it is important to my question) and  I tend to be winded at times (sorry -.)
> 
> I am coming for help with a question that has been asked and answered so many times here on this thread and yet I am still undecided and in a real quandary. I have read this entire thread from beginning to end, and yet here I am wanting guidance.
> 
> I spent the Labor day weekend in Las Vegas. While there I saw my SA (now a very close friend)  from Tiffany's who transferred from Southern California to Vegas. I also took my future daughter-in-law with me, to try and be sneaky for my son about shape, size, etc of her  engagement ring. She picked out very sweet dainty rings and while I pushed her to try bigger ones she really gravitated to delicate, one center stone,and lots of micro pave stones. My friend, the Tiffany SA mentioned that she has noticed that as women get older they choose bigger bolder pieces - she believes it is a reflection of life lessons, experiences, maturing into who we are  (meaning me, and others 50 and over). To me she made a lot of sense - to my son, he just thought it was a good sales pitch..
> 
> After lunch, I found myself in VCA and asking a really wonderful SA to look at the vintage alhambra 5 motif mop bracelet. I asked if she had one that had more "life" to it - more iridescent. She found a brand new one in the back, not yet unwrapped and I bought it.  My first VCA piece.  It is too big and like another tPFer on here to wear it properly, I will either have to have one motif dangle like a charm or take at least 1" of links out.  I took it to Beverly Hills yesterday and discussed at length my options. The SA made it all the more difficult by expanding my choices and showing me the vintage alhambra onyx earrings and matching 10 motif necklace - and of course explained that the bracelet, should I wish to exchange it could be added to the necklace - which then became the appropriate size for me. She seemed to think that the black onyx was a slightly better choice for me.
> 
> The black is bold and as I look at my wardrobe it works with almost everything and I feel like it can be much more casual with jeans. The words of my friend and SA at Tiffany's seems to have really resonated with me and I mull them over and over again. The onyx bracelet looks a little heavy (tiny wrists), but the earrings and necklace really make a statement that I am not sure the mop does. The mop looks beautiful and is typically what I would pick.  I do realize I could do all the same things with the mop - the earrings, necklace, etc. but I have a very sentimental and beautiful strand of pearls that were my mothers and I feel like maybe its too similar in thought. If I close my eyes I pick the mop every time -  its a safe choice and a beautiful one.The color of the mop is amazing and I wonder having seen the other mop pieces which did not come close to this in iridescence, would I ever find another like the one I purchased.  If I go out of my comfort zone a little bit I choose the black onyx. My coloring is fair to medium, dark brown hair with  red highlights, and  freckles (yes still even at my age).
> 
> So if you have read this winded sometimes slightly off topic cry for help what would you do????  I would really like your thoughts as you all have so much more experience with VCA than I do - although clearly I have been bitten with the obsessive/want every piece VCA bug.
> 
> Thank you!



I'm not an expert. Only delved into VCA this past spring with my first purchase of a Vintage MOP WG 10 motif necklace, earrings and 5 motif bracelet. Luckily, I only wear WG near my face and since the Gray MOP and Turquoises are nowhere to be found, my purchases are limited. (Which is a good thing!) Though personally I am wondering if I should forgo my obsession with a RG Perlee Signature bracelet and get Frivoles earrings and other 10 motif instead. The struggles never end! 

But I wanted to respond since I know how hard it is to make the right choices and I've posted long winded dilemmas in the past with little responses and had to go it alone so I wanted to make sure I responded to you! 

Think less of the stones or the necklaces and think about your wardrobe. If it helps, even print out pictures of each necklace in color and hold it up to your favorite outfits. Which looks better? The onyx or the MP? That might help you make a decision because it realistically will be what you will reach for to compliment an outfit. Not how pretty they look in a box. If only we could have them all at once, though, right?


----------



## GWENofYALE

Thanks, Texasgirliegirl and Jinsun!   I tried the two sizes of Alhambra studs on yesterday in the boutique, and my husband was the one who put the idea of the large ones in my head.  I haven't tried the frivole earrings yet though- will try today! 

Question: do you wear them with your Alhambra necklace? I really want to wear whatever I get as a set.  

I am petite, but I have long dark hair, so my hubby and the SA said the large ones "popped" more than the standard size. But I always thought I would just get the standard size Alhambra motifs! I didn't even know the large size existed. Was even thinking about getting the sweet size, but hubby said they're too small.  Hahah.  Ok with me


----------



## Metrowestmama

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks for letting me share my little purchase.



So pretty!!!


----------



## hopingoneday

Metrowestmama said:


> I'm not an expert. Only delved into VCA this past spring with my first purchase of a Vintage MOP WG 10 motif necklace, earrings and 5 motif bracelet. Luckily, I only wear WG near my face and since the Gray MOP and Turquoises are nowhere to be found, my purchases are limited. (Which is a good thing!) Though personally I am wondering if I should forgo my obsession with a RG Perlee Signature bracelet and get Frivoles earrings and other 10 motif instead. The struggles never end!
> 
> But I wanted to respond since I know how hard it is to make the right choices and I've posted long winded dilemmas in the past with little responses and had to go it alone so I wanted to make sure I responded to you!
> 
> Think less of the stones or the necklaces and think about your wardrobe. If it helps, even print out pictures of each necklace in color and hold it up to your favorite outfits. Which looks better? The onyx or the MP? That might help you make a decision because it realistically will be what you will reach for to compliment an outfit. Not how pretty they look in a box. If only we could have them all at once, though, right?



Such a clever idea to print out pictures of the choices and hold them up to outfits.  Smart!!!  And I love your advice to think about the stones less and the coordinating of the jewelry + outfits more.  Sometimes these pieces are gorgeous in a vacuum but don't really work with real life dressing.  My best friend calls this phenomenon shopping for "fantasy me" - a vague idea in your head of how you'd LIKE to dress and perceive yourself.  Best to bring the discussion back to reality and what is in your closet right now, and how you actually dress on a day-to-day basis.  Great advice!!!


----------



## hopingoneday

GWENofYALE said:


> Thanks, Texasgirliegirl and Jinsun!   I tried the two sizes of Alhambra studs on yesterday in the boutique, and my husband was the one who put the idea of the large ones in my head.  I haven't tried the frivole earrings yet though- will try today!
> 
> Question: do you wear them with your Alhambra necklace? I really want to wear whatever I get as a set.
> 
> I am petite, but I have long dark hair, so my hubby and the SA said the large ones "popped" more than the standard size. But I always thought I would just get the standard size Alhambra motifs! I didn't even know the large size existed. Was even thinking about getting the sweet size, but hubby said they're too small.  Hahah.  Ok with me



I wear my frivole earrings (small size and pave) with my alhambra necklaces all the time.  I think they were designed to coordinate with each other if not to "go" with each other exactly, since the Alhambra is really a stylized floral motif.  They work together beautifully.

I do like the alhambra earrings too but find that it can look matchy-matchy sometimes; depends on the person wearing it.  If your style is super-conservative it can be matronly.  On my SA, who's stunning, i have to admit it looks very nice.  
Try both on and see what makes you happiest


----------



## MegsVC

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Yep. Please excuse my chest. My daughter whose hands you see has an unfortunate pinching habit she just picked up and thanks so much.



This looks beautiful on you!
If you don't mind me asking, how much is the sweet necklace? I thought VCA used to have prices on their website, but now when I go on it I'm not seeing any.. weird.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Metrowestmama said:


> So pretty!!!





MegsVC said:


> This looks beautiful on you!
> If you don't mind me asking, how much is the sweet necklace? I thought VCA used to have prices on their website, but now when I go on it I'm not seeing any.. weird.



Thanks ladies.  it was $1500.00 before taxes.


----------



## PennyD2911

MegsVC said:


> This looks beautiful on you!
> If you don't mind me asking, how much is the sweet necklace? I thought VCA used to have prices on their website, but now when I go on it I'm not seeing any.. weird.




@Megs - they are on the VCA website. Use the search function and search for Alhambra Sweet Pendant and you should find them.  I've spent sooo much time on their website lately planning my "next big thing" &#128515;. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## hopingoneday

PennyD2911 said:


> @Megs - they are on the VCA website. Use the search function and search for Alhambra Sweet Pendant and you should find them.  I've spent sooo much time on their website lately planning my "next big thing" &#128515;.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




Lol- I've totally fallen down that rabbit hole!!!


----------



## stylemechanel

texasgirliegirl said:


> I suggest that you buy the 10 motif and the bracelet in onyx. ( or two tens to wear as a 20).
> Instead of the matching earrings, a fresher approach would be to buy the frivole earrings. This way it's not so matchy matchy (aging) and should you decide to buy another stone in the future ( mop or say, carnelian ) you can wear these earrings with any necklace.
> I have collected several necklaces and while I've purchased matching earrings, hardly wear the earrings with the necklace.



Thank you Texassgiliegirl for you responding. You are right about wearing both the earrings and necklace getting a little too matchy matchy and consequently a little aging in style. I remember my mother and grandmothers all wanting matching earrings, necklaces, and other pieces as sets. I guess that picture is cemented in my brain.  I think I still want the earrings and necklace but will be very mindful not to wear them together, and I will look at other VCA earrings to wear with the necklace. Thanks again for responding!


----------



## PennyD2911

hopingoneday said:


> Lol- I've totally fallen down that rabbit hole!!!



It is so easy to do.


----------



## stylemechanel

Metrowestmama said:


> I'm not an expert. Only delved into VCA this past spring with my first purchase of a Vintage MOP WG 10 motif necklace, earrings and 5 motif bracelet. Luckily, I only wear WG near my face and since the Gray MOP and Turquoises are nowhere to be found, my purchases are limited. (Which is a good thing!) Though personally I am wondering if I should forgo my obsession with a RG Perlee Signature bracelet and get Frivoles earrings and other 10 motif instead. The struggles never end!
> 
> But I wanted to respond since I know how hard it is to make the right choices and I've posted long winded dilemmas in the past with little responses and had to go it alone so I wanted to make sure I responded to you!
> 
> Think less of the stones or the necklaces and think about your wardrobe. If it helps, even print out pictures of each necklace in color and hold it up to your favorite outfits. Which looks better? The onyx or the MP? That might help you make a decision because it realistically will be what you will reach for to compliment an outfit. Not how pretty they look in a box. If only we could have them all at once, though, right?



Metrowestmama, thank you so much for responding, I am so glad you did. Wow when you begin a collection you really start off with a great beginning.

The majority of my jewelry is platinum and diamonds. I just fell in love with the vintage alhambra mop 5 motif bracelet in yg. It was just such a really pretty mop that I just couldn't help myself. It was only once I got home and read this entire thread, became more educated about VCA (really hadn't paid much attention to it in the past) that I started to consider so many more options and I must say the SA in Beverly Hills did not help. 

The onyx is definitely a better bet when matched up with my clothing. I love your idea of holding a photo up to my clothing, it helped make the decisions easier. I am leaning towards the onyx 5 and 10 motif so the length is good, but my heart says to keep the mop bracelet - the iridescence is just to pretty to pass on. I guess I have started a VCA list! 

 I will use your trick of looking at my clothing with photos of various choices whenever I am on the fence about a piece! Thank  you!!!


----------



## HADASSA

stylemechanel said:


> Thank you Texassgiliegirl for you responding. You are right about wearing both the earrings and necklace getting a little too matchy matchy and consequently a little aging in style. I remember my mother and grandmothers all wanting matching earrings, necklaces, and other pieces as sets. I guess that picture is cemented in my brain.  I think I still want the earrings and necklace but will be very mindful not to wear them together, and I will look at other VCA earrings to wear with the necklace. Thanks again for responding!


 
*Hello* *stylemechanel*, *you did say we'll meet on another thread and here we are * 

Well I wear my Mikimoto pearl earrings with my 10 motifs MOP YG necklace. I was also thinking about buying the bracelet to match but the first time I actually wore my necklace was wrapped around my wrist as a bracelet.

Have you considered all gold 10 motifs in pink or yellow gold? If you wear with your MOP earrings, they will match but not in an overpowering dated way


----------



## Epicure

hopingoneday said:


> Hi, I have done the VAT refund many times. It is pretty easy. Once or twice, when I have elected to have the VAT refunded to my credit card rather than in cash at the airport, I have encountered problems with never receiving the credit. So, if you don't mind getting your refund in euros, I would recommend just getting the cash at the airport.   That way, you will know for sure that you have received the refund!  Leave yourself a little bit of extra time if you elect to go this route. In addition to waiting for your forms to be validated, you will then need to wait on line at the exchange counter to get your cash.


Thank you, that's very helpful!


----------



## Jinsun

GWENofYALE said:


> Thanks, Texasgirliegirl and Jinsun!   I tried the two sizes of Alhambra studs on yesterday in the boutique, and my husband was the one who put the idea of the large ones in my head.  I haven't tried the frivole earrings yet though- will try today!
> 
> 
> 
> Question: do you wear them with your Alhambra necklace? I really want to wear whatever I get as a set.
> 
> 
> 
> I am petite, but I have long dark hair, so my hubby and the SA said the large ones "popped" more than the standard size. But I always thought I would just get the standard size Alhambra motifs! I didn't even know the large size existed. Was even thinking about getting the sweet size, but hubby said they're too small.  Hahah.  Ok with me




I love the sweet but I was going for dainty. I have onyx and want the mop too. 

Let us know how u like the frivoles. 

If u go with the alhambra, I say magic. If u wear the magic ear clips alone it will still pop. 

Try on the small and large frivoles


----------



## stylemechanel

HADASSA said:


> *Hello* *stylemechanel*, *you did say we'll meet on another thread and here we are *
> 
> Well I wear my Mikimoto pearl earrings with my 10 motifs MOP YG necklace. I was also thinking about buying the bracelet to match but the first time I actually wore my necklace was wrapped around my wrist as a bracelet.
> 
> Have you considered all gold 10 motifs in pink or yellow gold? If you wear with your MOP earrings, they will match but not in an overpowering dated way



Hi Hadassa!!! So glad to "see" you again! I suspect now that the VCA obsession/bug has found me we will see each other much more.  

So you are one of the very lucky ones that can actually wear the 10 motif as a bracelet. The SA did try and show me that option but it definitely didn't fit me well and she did say she had only seen a few woman who could. 

I also have the Mikimoto pearl earrings and diamond studs. I love your idea of an all gold 10 motif. I had not considered it and really think it would be a great option. I am putting it on the list. 

Thanks again Hadassa - really good to "see" you!


----------



## kimber418

MegsVC said:


> This looks beautiful on you!
> If you don't mind me asking, how much is the sweet necklace? I thought VCA used to have prices on their website, but now when I go on it I'm not seeing any.. weird.


MegsVC~  You have to make sure that after you type in  the VCA website that you are using the US site.  Here it is:

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/
Hope this helps!  The prices will show on this one~


----------



## HADASSA

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Hadassa!!! So glad to "see" you again! I suspect now that the VCA obsession/bug has found me we will see each other much more.
> 
> *So you are one of the very lucky ones that can actually wear the 10 motif as a bracelet.* The SA did try and show me that option but it definitely didn't fit me well *and she did say* *she had only seen a few woman who could.*
> 
> I also have the Mikimoto pearl earrings and diamond studs. I love your idea of an all gold 10 motif. I had not considered it and really think it would be a great option. I am putting it on the list.
> 
> Thanks again Hadassa - really good to "see" you!


 
Really good to "see" you too 

Yes, my wrists are tiny and I did have my necklace lengthened 2", so it helps a lot for a perfect fit. I am also eyeing the all gold 10 motifs  to mix with my mop


----------



## Metrowestmama

stylemechanel said:


> Metrowestmama, thank you so much for responding, I am so glad you did. Wow when you begin a collection you really start off with a great beginning.
> 
> The majority of my jewelry is platinum and diamonds. I just fell in love with the vintage alhambra mop 5 motif bracelet in yg. It was just such a really pretty mop that I just couldn't help myself. It was only once I got home and read this entire thread, became more educated about VCA (really hadn't paid much attention to it in the past) that I started to consider so many more options and I must say the SA in Beverly Hills did not help.
> 
> The onyx is definitely a better bet when matched up with my clothing. I love your idea of holding a photo up to my clothing, it helped make the decisions easier. I am leaning towards the onyx 5 and 10 motif so the length is good, but my heart says to keep the mop bracelet - the iridescence is just to pretty to pass on. I guess I have started a VCA list!
> 
> I will use your trick of looking at my clothing with photos of various choices whenever I am on the fence about a piece! Thank  you!!!



This forum is such a great resource! I backtrack, circle around, etc. sometimes as I learn and make decisions too. With a lot of money on the line, trying to do it wisely is not easy!  If your heart loves the MOP, then stay with it! It will pair nicely with your pearl pieces. Then, like you said, work towards the Onyx.


----------



## Metrowestmama

hopingoneday said:


> Such a clever idea to print out pictures of the choices and hold them up to outfits.  Smart!!!  And I love your advice to think about the stones less and the coordinating of the jewelry + outfits more.  Sometimes these pieces are gorgeous in a vacuum but don't really work with real life dressing.  My best friend calls this phenomenon shopping for "fantasy me" - a vague idea in your head of how you'd LIKE to dress and perceive yourself.  Best to bring the discussion back to reality and what is in your closet right now, and how you actually dress on a day-to-day basis.  Great advice!!!



Thanks @hopingoneday! Sometimes I need to follow my own advice too. Like my current obsession with rose gold, but there is nothing in my jewelry, clothes, etc. that is yellow gold or rose gold! I *may* need to get realistic about that fantasy me dream.


----------



## tbbbjb

FYI, www.oakgem.com has a 10 motif vintage Alhambra in yg onyx ($7200) and one in yg mop ($7000).  They have a 5 motif vintage Alhambra bracelet in yg mop ($3200) and an all yg one ($3800).  In the vintage Alhambra pave they have a yg pendant ($7000) and a wg one ($6900), the yg earclips ($10,400), and a yg ring in a size 7 ($6000).  

They have a Frivole pendant in yg ($3250).   

They also have a wg 8mm signature Perlee ring in a size 6 ($1400).

They are a reputable reseller with a 100% back refund policy with no restocking fee, unless your item is over $50,000, and they guarantee authenticity.  

I hope I have helped enable someone


----------



## bocagirl

Epicure said:


> Hi,  I'm interested in the 20 motif vintage alhambra. Has anyone from the US bought it in France? I'm not familiar with any policies around VAT (this will be my first trip to Europe!). Is there a limit?
> 
> Doing the math:
> The current price in the US is ~$16k. It is &#8364;12.6k in France which with today's exchange rate is equal to ~$16.3k. Using the VAT calculator here: http://www.globalblue.com/customer-services/tax-free-shopping/refund-calculator/
> 
> It looks like I will be getting what's equivalent to $2k back, making the total cost of buying the necklace in France to be ~$14k
> 
> Has anyone bought a VCA necklace in France and done the VAT refund? Can you please share your experience/difficulty in doing so? Or please share anything I should be aware of?
> 
> Thank you!


Hi All!

I'm new here.  I'm ADORE VCA.  I have a small collection: 5 MOP Alhambra white gold bracelet, 1 MOP Alhambra white gold necklace, 10 motif turquoise white gold necklace (TDF!) and the large turquoise Alhambra charm.  My 12 year old daughter has the sweet butterfly MOP yellow gold necklace.

We purchased the 5 MOP, 1 MOP and sweet butterfly items at the VCA store in Place Vendome in Paris 2 years ago.

We had no issues getting our VAT refunds.  I believe the exchange rate is better if the refund is put back on my credit card (since the exchange rate converting Euros back to US$ is not great), so I drop the forms in the mailbox at the airport after getting the customs stamp.  However before I seal the envelope I take pictures of the forms with my camera making sure to capture all the information (the concierge at the hotel can also take photocopies before you leave for the airport).

I purchased a Hermes belt, Louis Vuitton handbag and Cartier LOVE bracelet in Vienna in August and the VAT refunds were just put on my credit card (with the exception of the refund for the belt which will hopefully appear soon -- but it was by far the least expensive item!).

For comparison purposes, the LOVE bracelet is pink gold with a pink sapphire (I'm not sure if it's available in the US).  The charge came through at $5,600 on my credit card after converting the Euros to US$.  My VAT refund was $757.00.  The cost of the bracelet in the US, before taxes, is $4,600 and that's without the pink sapphire!  So I think it was a very good price.

I'm now regretting not  getting myself a 20 motif necklace (I can't decide which stone I want) while I was there.  Hindsight is 20/20 I suppose.  

Good luck with your shopping.  You will love the store in Place Vendome.  Our SA was Mylene (I kept her business card!).  She was wonderful!


----------



## hopingoneday

bocagirl said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I'm new here.  I'm ADORE VCA.  I have a small collection: 5 MOP Alhambra white gold bracelet, 1 MOP Alhambra white gold necklace, 10 motif turquoise white gold necklace (TDF!) and the large turquoise Alhambra charm.  My 12 year old daughter has the sweet butterfly MOP yellow gold necklace.
> 
> We purchased the 5 MOP, 1 MOP and sweet butterfly items at the VCA store in Place Vendome in Paris 2 years ago.
> 
> We had no issues getting our VAT refunds.  I believe the exchange rate is better if the refund is put back on my credit card (since the exchange rate converting Euros back to US$ is not great), so I drop the forms in the mailbox at the airport after getting the customs stamp.  However before I seal the envelope I take pictures of the forms with my camera making sure to capture all the information (the concierge at the hotel can also take photocopies before you leave for the airport).
> 
> I purchased a Hermes belt, Louis Vuitton handbag and Cartier LOVE bracelet in Vienna in August and the VAT refunds were just put on my credit card (with the exception of the refund for the belt which will hopefully appear soon -- but it was by far the least expensive item!).
> 
> For comparison purposes, the LOVE bracelet is pink gold with a pink sapphire (I'm not sure if it's available in the US).  The charge came through at $5,600 on my credit card after converting the Euros to US$.  My VAT refund was $757.00.  The cost of the bracelet in the US, before taxes, is $4,600 and that's without the pink sapphire!  So I think it was a very good price.
> 
> I'm now regretting not  getting myself a 20 motif necklace (I can't decide which stone I want) while I was there.  Hindsight is 20/20 I suppose.
> 
> Good luck with your shopping.  You will love the store in Place Vendome.  Our SA was Mylene (I kept her business card!).  She was wonderful!




Bocagirl, Welcome to the fun but enabling VCA forum!  Your collection sounds lovely.  Post pics when you have time!


----------



## PhoenixH

Hi Gwen, I own both the frivole and magic size mop earrings and I love them both! I usually wear my frivoles with the alhambra necklace as I find that goes better. And the plain yellow gold of the frivole would mean they can go with any alhambra stones (onyx, mop, malachite, carnelian etc), if you plan to build a alhambra collection  I personally only have the malachite now but as most of us vca addicts would attest you, it never ends and if we eventually build a lovely collection of alhambra necklaces, I would imagine the frivole to be the most versatile wouldn't being overly "matchy" 

As for my magic size mop alhambra earrings, I wear them alone and they really pop! I have long dark hair too and when I tried the vintage size, it felt "lost". I also find that they go with both my causal and work or formal days and works well with a dress or jeans. Hope this helps?  Everyone is different though, choose what you love and I look forward to your reveals soon!


----------



## PhoenixH

GWENofYALE said:


> Thanks, Texasgirliegirl and Jinsun!   I tried the two sizes of Alhambra studs on yesterday in the boutique, and my husband was the one who put the idea of the large ones in my head.  I haven't tried the frivole earrings yet though- will try today!
> 
> Question: do you wear them with your Alhambra necklace? I really want to wear whatever I get as a set.
> 
> I am petite, but I have long dark hair, so my hubby and the SA said the large ones "popped" more than the standard size. But I always thought I would just get the standard size Alhambra motifs! I didn't even know the large size existed. Was even thinking about getting the sweet size, but hubby said they're too small.  Hahah.  Ok with me


Hi Gwenofyale, my earlier reply was for you. For some reason my quote reply is not working


----------



## Suzie

bocagirl said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I'm new here.  I'm ADORE VCA.  I have a small collection: 5 MOP Alhambra white gold bracelet, 1 MOP Alhambra white gold necklace, 10 motif turquoise white gold necklace (TDF!) and the large turquoise Alhambra charm.  My 12 year old daughter has the sweet butterfly MOP yellow gold necklace.
> 
> We purchased the 5 MOP, 1 MOP and sweet butterfly items at the VCA store in Place Vendome in Paris 2 years ago.
> 
> We had no issues getting our VAT refunds.  I believe the exchange rate is better if the refund is put back on my credit card (since the exchange rate converting Euros back to US$ is not great), so I drop the forms in the mailbox at the airport after getting the customs stamp.  However before I seal the envelope I take pictures of the forms with my camera making sure to capture all the information (the concierge at the hotel can also take photocopies before you leave for the airport).
> 
> I purchased a Hermes belt, Louis Vuitton handbag and Cartier LOVE bracelet in Vienna in August and the VAT refunds were just put on my credit card (with the exception of the refund for the belt which will hopefully appear soon -- but it was by far the least expensive item!).
> 
> For comparison purposes, the LOVE bracelet is pink gold with a pink sapphire (I'm not sure if it's available in the US).  The charge came through at $5,600 on my credit card after converting the Euros to US$.  My VAT refund was $757.00.  The cost of the bracelet in the US, before taxes, is $4,600 and that's without the pink sapphire!  So I think it was a very good price.
> 
> I'm now regretting not  getting myself a 20 motif necklace (I can't decide which stone I want) while I was there.  Hindsight is 20/20 I suppose.
> 
> Good luck with your shopping.  You will love the store in Place Vendome.  Our SA was Mylene (I kept her business card!).  She was wonderful!



Your collection sounds beautiful, you must post pics. Also, would love to see a pic of your LOVE on the LOVE bracelet thread, it sounds gorgeous and it certainly was a good deal to purchase overseas.


----------



## smartsoh

PhoenixH said:


> Hi Gwen, I own both the frivole and magic size mop earrings and I love them both! I usually wear my frivoles with the alhambra necklace as I find that goes better. And the plain yellow gold of the frivole would mean they can go with any alhambra stones (onyx, mop, malachite, carnelian etc), if you plan to build a alhambra collection  I personally only have the malachite now but as most of us vca addicts would attest you, it never ends and if we eventually build a lovely collection of alhambra necklaces, I would imagine the frivole to be the most versatile wouldn't being overly "matchy"
> 
> As for my magic size mop alhambra earrings, I wear them alone and they really pop! I have long dark hair too and when I tried the vintage size, it felt "lost". I also find that they go with both my causal and work or formal days and works well with a dress or jeans. Hope this helps?  Everyone is different though, choose what you love and I look forward to your reveals soon!



Any pictures of you wearing the earrings?  Which size did you buy for the yellow gold Frivole earrings?


----------



## PhoenixH

smartsoh said:


> Any pictures of you wearing the earrings?  Which size did you buy for the yellow gold Frivole earrings?


My frivole is the small size. I have not managed to successfully upload any pictures yet lol. Will try and do so soon. When I try to add attachment from my iPhone, it would always say my file size is too big


----------



## valnsw

smartsoh said:


> Any pictures of you wearing the earrings?  Which size did you buy for the yellow gold Frivole earrings?



Sorry if I barged in, but just in case u need some modelling pic. 
Here is an old pic of me with the small frivole yellow gold earrings. Excuse the messy hair. 
Hope this helps. As to which size, I think you need to try at the boutique. 
I find the large ones too overpowering for my earlobes which tend to be on the smaller side.
But I definitely wouldn't mind the wg pave ones!


----------



## valnsw

PhoenixH said:


> Hi Gwen, I own both the frivole and magic size mop earrings and I love them both! I usually wear my frivoles with the alhambra necklace as I find that goes better. And the plain yellow gold of the frivole would mean they can go with any alhambra stones (onyx, mop, malachite, carnelian etc), if you plan to build a alhambra collection  I personally only have the malachite now but as most of us vca addicts would attest you, it never ends and if we eventually build a lovely collection of alhambra necklaces, I would imagine the frivole to be the most versatile wouldn't being overly "matchy"
> 
> As for my magic size mop alhambra earrings, I wear them alone and they really pop! I have long dark hair too and when I tried the vintage size, it felt "lost". I also find that they go with both my causal and work or formal days and works well with a dress or jeans. Hope this helps?  Everyone is different though, choose what you love and I look forward to your reveals soon!



+1. Totally agree on frivole earrings being the most versatile. 
In fact, I only have one pair of earrings from VCA, which I get the most use out of all my VCA pieces, pairing with both VCA and non-VCA pieces. 

I'm contemplating on another pair of VCA earrings weighing on versatility & practicality but so far unable to find one on par with the small yg. One option is the wg small frivole but somehow the colouring looks flat on me. Another option is the sweet onyx but somehow doesn't have the "presence" like the 3D effect of the frivole earrings. 

Any suggestions here from fellow VCA lovers?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> +1. Totally agree on frivole earrings being the most versatile.
> In fact, I only have one pair of earrings from VCA, which I get the most use out of all my VCA pieces, pairing with both VCA and non-VCA pieces.
> 
> I'm contemplating on another pair of VCA earrings weighing on versatility & practicality but so far unable to find one on par with the small yg. One option is the wg small frivole but somehow the colouring looks flat on me. Another option is the sweet onyx but somehow doesn't have the "presence" like the 3D effect of the frivole earrings.
> 
> Any suggestions here from fellow VCA lovers?



The perlee hoops are great earrings.
Another thought- try the vintage clovers in a beautiful pop color like turquoise , malachite or carnelian.


----------



## smartsoh

PhoenixH said:


> My frivole is the small size. I have not managed to successfully upload any pictures yet lol. Will try and do so soon. When I try to add attachment from my iPhone, it would always say my file size is too big



Look forward to see your photos!


----------



## smartsoh

valnsw said:


> Sorry if I barged in, but just in case u need some modelling pic.
> Here is an old pic of me with the small frivole yellow gold earrings. Excuse the messy hair.
> Hope this helps. As to which size, I think you need to try at the boutique.
> I find the large ones too overpowering for my earlobes which tend to be on the smaller side.
> But I definitely wouldn't mind the wg pave ones!



Thanks for posting! Indeed, I agree the wg pave frivole earrings are tdf!


----------



## valnsw

texasgirliegirl said:


> The perlee hoops are great earrings.
> Another thought- try the vintage clovers in a beautiful pop color like turquoise , malachite or carnelian.



Hi TGG,

Thanks for the suggestions. I tried the Perlee hoop earrings but they didn't work for me. I tried the carnelian sweet and somehow found the onyx better for my coloring compared to carnelian. 

As for turquoise, they are hard to come by in my boutique. I did try a pair in wg in sweet size at Printemps last year, almost left with it but I was undecided between earrings and necklace that time. Guess I could revisit the turquoise. 

So are u going to get the yg small frivole earrings? 
It will be nice for u to complete the set since you already have the wg pave and the wg ones too.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> Hi TGG,
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions. I tried the Perlee hoop earrings but they didn't work for me. I tried the carnelian sweet and somehow found the onyx better for my coloring compared to carnelian.
> 
> As for turquoise, they are hard to come by in my boutique. I did try a pair in wg in sweet size at Printemps last year, almost left with it but I was undecided between earrings and necklace that time. Guess I could revisit the turquoise.
> 
> So are u going to get the yg small frivole earrings?
> It will be nice for u to complete the set since you already have the wg pave and the wg ones too.



I have the large yg frivole earrings and the pave. 
The small size would be nice but since I already  have the all yg vintage earrings it's hard to justify them. They are the same size. 
I don't have them in wg. 
Which perlee hoops did you try ?
Mine are the small size in pg. As for the vintage earrings , the sweets are cute but you might get more impact from the regular size and find them in turquoise more easily.  They do pop up now and then . 
A dear tpf member here talked me into buying mine last year ( Neimans ).  They are more vibrant than my 20 motif but I am very happy to have purchased them.


----------



## hopingoneday

valnsw said:


> +1. Totally agree on frivole earrings being the most versatile.
> In fact, I only have one pair of earrings from VCA, which I get the most use out of all my VCA pieces, pairing with both VCA and non-VCA pieces.
> 
> I'm contemplating on another pair of VCA earrings weighing on versatility & practicality but so far unable to find one on par with the small yg. One option is the wg small frivole but somehow the colouring looks flat on me. Another option is the sweet onyx but somehow doesn't have the "presence" like the 3D effect of the frivole earrings.
> 
> Any suggestions here from fellow VCA lovers?



I agree that the sweets don't have a lot of "presence" but the black onyx sweets and the small gold frivoles are my most-worn VCA earrings.  The sweets are almost my "default" earrings  - I wear them to yoga class, at the beach, etc. - any time I am not "dressed" and even sometimes when I am.  I get lots of compliments on them even though they are so tiny.  It's a very feminine look and I don't like my ears to be bare.  However, they're not what I reach for when I'm going out somewhere and want to look even a little dressier.  If you have a very casual lifestyle, like me (i'm often running around in jeans or yoga pants) it might not be a bad idea to get them.


----------



## bougainvillier

valnsw said:


> Sorry if I barged in, but just in case u need some modelling pic.
> Here is an old pic of me with the small frivole yellow gold earrings. Excuse the messy hair.
> Hope this helps. As to which size, I think you need to try at the boutique.
> I find the large ones too overpowering for my earlobes which tend to be on the smaller side.
> But I definitely wouldn't mind the wg pave ones!



So pretty, Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

valnsw said:


> Sorry if I barged in, but just in case u need some modelling pic.
> Here is an old pic of me with the small frivole yellow gold earrings. Excuse the messy hair.
> Hope this helps. As to which size, I think you need to try at the boutique.
> I find the large ones too overpowering for my earlobes which tend to be on the smaller side.
> But I definitely wouldn't mind the wg pave ones!



They are super gorgeous.


----------



## Nantia

Hello ladies ! I would like to share with u picture of the holiday pendent gray MOP


----------



## hopingoneday

Nantia said:


> Hello ladies ! I would like to share with u picture of the holiday pendent gray MOP   I'm trying to post one more picture but I just don't know how to do that !


So pretty!  How did you get to see it in person already?


----------



## hopingoneday

valnsw said:


> Sorry if I barged in, but just in case u need some modelling pic.
> Here is an old pic of me with the small frivole yellow gold earrings. Excuse the messy hair.
> Hope this helps. As to which size, I think you need to try at the boutique.
> I find the large ones too overpowering for my earlobes which tend to be on the smaller side.
> But I definitely wouldn't mind the wg pave ones!


These are the perfect size for you.  They look just beautiful!


----------



## ChaneLisette

Nantia said:


> Hello ladies ! I would like to share with u picture of the holiday pendent gray MOP   I'm trying to post one more picture but I just don't know how to do that !



So pretty! I cannot wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Nantia said:


> Hello ladies ! I would like to share with u picture of the holiday pendent gray MOP   I'm trying to post one more picture but I just don't know how to do that !



Oh my it is so gorgeous and I absolutely love and can't wait to get mine.


----------



## kimber418

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Oh my it is so gorgeous and I absolutely love and can't wait to get mine.



Nantia,

Your new pendant is beautiful beyond words.  I did not expect to love it this much.
I may have to make some calls about how available it is!   LOVE IT!

Thank you for sharing picture.   This thread is so enabling.  Oh my....


----------



## stylemechanel

Nantia said:


> Hello ladies ! I would like to share with u picture of the holiday pendent gray MOP



Hello Nanita, thank you so much for  posting the photo. When I spoke to my SA I was completely on board with it as my second piece but then reading this thread every other piece inched up higher on the priority list. Having seen it, it is again #1.  I'm thinking the other pieces can be purchased year round. 

Do you or any other ladies here know how long the chain is?

Thanks again, it is a beautiful piece.


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> Hello Nanita, thank you so much for  posting the photo. When I spoke to my SA I was completely on board with it as my second piece but then reading this thread every other piece inched up higher on the priority list. Having seen it, it is again #1.  I'm thinking the other pieces can be purchased year round.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you or any other ladies here know how long the chain is?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again, it is a beautiful piece.




The chain length will most likely be 42cm (16") since that is the usual length. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

Nantia said:


> Hello ladies ! I would like to share with u picture of the holiday pendent gray MOP




Thanks for the pic!  I was all in on this one, then decided to save the money and put it toward a 10 Motif. 
It looks beautiful. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## stylemechanel

PennyD2911 said:


> The chain length will most likely be 42cm (16") since that is the usual length.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Thank you PennyD! Happy Birthday week coming up, hope you have a great week.resents


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> Thank you PennyD! Happy Birthday week coming up, hope you have a great week.resents



Thank you!
I will be receiving the Alhambra Magic Pendant MOP WG on my birthday. 
A Bday pressie to myself.


----------



## perleegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Thank you!
> I will be receiving the Alhambra Magic Pendant MOP WG on my birthday.
> A Bday pressie to myself.


Wonderful! artyhat:
I always by myself a special bday gift too. Can't wait to see modeling pics.


----------



## PennyD2911

perleegirl said:


> Wonderful! artyhat:
> I always by myself a special bday gift too. Can't wait to see modeling pics.



I will have it on Tuesday and will post pics


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

PennyD2911 said:


> I will have it on Tuesday and will post pics



So cool. Happy Early Birthday.


----------



## hopingoneday

PennyD2911 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I will be receiving the Alhambra Magic Pendant MOP WG on my birthday.
> 
> A Bday pressie to myself.




How fun!  Happy almost birthday!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

NikkisABagGirl said:


> So cool. Happy Early Birthday.







hopingoneday said:


> How fun!  Happy almost birthday!!!




Thank You Nikki and hopingoneday&#128156;. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Nantia

U r welcome ladies  The pendent is so beautiful and it turns in to many shades


----------



## smalls

Nantia said:


> Hello ladies ! I would like to share with u picture of the holiday pendent gray MOP



This is soooo beautiful!   Thank you for posting the pic.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Nantia said:


> Hello ladies ! I would like to share with u picture of the holiday pendent gray MOP



Is your VCA already selling this?
Mine won't until October 1st.


----------



## engineer24

For anyone in Toronto considering the holiday pendant as a purchase, the SA told me that there are only two left (the store will receive 8 and six are already taken). If one wants one, one has to pay in full.


----------



## ghoztz

How exciting anticipating the holiday pendent!!  Please show us a modeling pic whoever gets it first!!


----------



## Bethc

My SA said tomorrow for the pendant. It's $3550, so I'll have to see it first.


----------



## candy2100

engineer24 said:


> For anyone in Toronto considering the holiday pendant as a purchase, the SA told me that there are only two left (the store will receive 8 and six are already taken). If one wants one, one has to pay in full.




UmukmN


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Bethc said:


> My SA said tomorrow for the pendant. It's $3550, so I'll have to see it first.



Yea, when she calls I will want to go in and see it also.


----------



## smalls

Bethc said:


> My SA said tomorrow for the pendant. It's $3550, so I'll have to see it first.



Awesome you get to see it so soon!  Please take modeling pics if possible!  I can't wait to see how this looks on someone.


----------



## Harpertoo

Does anyone know the current Swiss or French price of the alhambra vintage 20 motif in Onyx?
I see the US is at $15,900 and I'm trying to decide if there is an advantage to buy in EU before we move back there (getting the VAT refund) or buy in the US....
I'll probably lay off the jewelry a bit when we're back in EU since I wear less there, but I had planned this birthday purchase and the move back is a  little unexpected and will only be for a few years.
TIA!


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Is your VCA already selling this?
> 
> Mine won't until October 1st.




Same here. My SA texted me this morning that he would be able to sell them on October 1st. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

I know you all have seen this, but I just wanted to share mine. &#128512;
It arrived this morning.  It. Is. Gorgeous. 

*VCA Alhambra Magic Pendant MOP WG*


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

PennyD2911 said:


> I know you all have seen this, but I just wanted to share mine. &#128512;
> It arrived this morning.  It. Is. Gorgeous.
> 
> *VCA Alhambra Magic Pendant MOP WG*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum











Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## BlondeAndOrange

PennyD2911 said:


> I know you all have seen this, but I just wanted to share mine. &#128512;
> It arrived this morning.  It. Is. Gorgeous.
> 
> *VCA Alhambra Magic Pendant MOP WG*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




Congrats!!! So pretty!


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> View attachment 2752744
> View attachment 2752745
> View attachment 2752746
> View attachment 2752748
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 
Simply breathtaking P  

*" H A P P Y   B I R T H D A Y "*


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Simply breathtaking P
> 
> *" H A P P Y   B I R T H D A Y "*




Awwww, thank you sweetie!&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

BlondeAndOrange said:


> Congrats!!! So pretty!




Thank You BAO. &#128512;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## bougainvillier

PennyD2911 said:


> View attachment 2752744
> View attachment 2752745
> View attachment 2752746
> View attachment 2752748
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




Gorgeous!!! Congrats! Magic is great choice! Mod shots soon?!


----------



## sjunky13

PennyD2911 said:


> View attachment 2752744
> View attachment 2752745
> View attachment 2752746
> View attachment 2752748
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




I LOVE IT!!!  Modeling pics please!!!

Happy Birthday my sweet friend!


----------



## tutushopper

PennyD2911 said:


> View attachment 2752744
> View attachment 2752745
> View attachment 2752746
> View attachment 2752748
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



It's gorgeous; happy birthday!!  partyhat:


----------



## MyDogTink

PennyD2911 said:


> I know you all have seen this, but I just wanted to share mine. &#128512;
> It arrived this morning.  It. Is. Gorgeous.
> 
> *VCA Alhambra Magic Pendant MOP WG*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




Enjoy. This is my only VCA piece. I loved it for the size.


----------



## kimber418

PennyD2911 said:


> View attachment 2752744
> View attachment 2752745
> View attachment 2752746
> View attachment 2752748
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Your MOP Magic necklace is stunning!  Congrats.  You will love wearing it with everything!


----------



## Suzie

PennyD2911 said:


> View attachment 2752744
> View attachment 2752745
> View attachment 2752746
> View attachment 2752748
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Gorgeous, congrats.


----------



## stylemechanel

PennyD2911 said:


> View attachment 2752744
> View attachment 2752745
> View attachment 2752746
> View attachment 2752748
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Congratulations and Happy Birthday PennyD!  It is beautiful. I hope you have a fabulous day!


----------



## PennyD2911

bougainvillier said:


> Gorgeous!!! Congrats! Magic is great choice! Mod shots soon?!



Thank You! I love it!&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## PennyD2911

tutushopper said:


> It's gorgeous; happy birthday!!  partyhat:







MyDogTink said:


> Enjoy. This is my only VCA piece. I loved it for the size.







kimber418 said:


> Your MOP Magic necklace is stunning!  Congrats.  You will love wearing it with everything!







Suzie said:


> Gorgeous, congrats.







stylemechanel said:


> Congratulations and Happy Birthday PennyD!  It is beautiful. I hope you have a fabulous day!




Thank You All!&#128160;&#128153;&#128160;
I love this piece! As Tink said the size alone is reason enough to purchase it. 
It is gorgeous. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

sjunky13 said:


> I LOVE IT!!!  Modeling pics please!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday my sweet friend!




Thank You D!&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
I promise modeling shots in the next couple days.  I've been bumming today on my bday so I wouldn't even do this baby justice. &#128515;



Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

PennyD2911 said:


> View attachment 2752744
> View attachment 2752745
> View attachment 2752746
> View attachment 2752748
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## PennyD2911

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Absolutely beautiful.




Thank You Nikki!&#128156;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## hopingoneday

PennyD2911 said:


> I know you all have seen this, but I just wanted to share mine. &#128512;
> It arrived this morning.  It. Is. Gorgeous.
> 
> *VCA Alhambra Magic Pendant MOP WG*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


Happy happy birthday and what a beautiful pendant!  You will get so much use out of it!


----------



## PennyD2911

hopingoneday said:


> Happy happy birthday and what a beautiful pendant!  You will get so much use out of it!



Thank You!&#128144;
It is the perfect size and I had it lengthened to 19". It will be perfect with everything.


----------



## Bethc

PennyD2911 said:


> View attachment 2752744
> View attachment 2752745
> View attachment 2752746
> View attachment 2752748
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




Happy Birthday!! I love this necklace!


----------



## PennyD2911

Bethc said:


> Happy Birthday!! I love this necklace!



Thank You Beth!
I love it even more than I thought I would. The MOP is simply beautiful. That's one of the things I love about it, it's simplicity.  Perfect with jeans or formal wear, it will do both beautifully.


----------



## Lubina

> How long were all the alhambra MOP/ONYX/CARNELIAN necklaces?  I'm talking about the 10 motif. I went to purchase one for my mother and none fit right. They were very short. They were not like that.  I noticed they were 16.92 inches now.  Weren't they 18 inches long? * I also thought that the motifs were slightly smaller.* My pendants are all 18 inches.


Recently purchased my first vca a 10 MOP YG motif from a boutique from a recommended SA. Read through several vca threads here beforehand and learned a lot mainly wishing I'd have actually paid attention over the years when passing by the boutiques in countries that give back VAT! I have a similar question about motif size. When I first tried it on I loved it, but I too thought the motifs looked smaller than some I'd see in photos. I saw a woman wearing a 20 motif in onyx in a restaurant not too long ago and I swear I thought the motifs looked larger. May be it was just me. I still love my necklace and have my eye on other pieces, but when I first tried it on I almost wondered if it was a sweet size. Does anyone know if the motifs were indeed a bit larger a few years back?


----------



## kimber418

Lubina~Are you sure it was not a Magic size?  The vintage alhambra size have always been the same size.


----------



## Kfoorya2

PennyD2911 said:


> View attachment 2752744
> View attachment 2752745
> View attachment 2752746
> View attachment 2752748
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




So lovely! Congrats dear!


----------



## PennyD2911

Kfoorya2 said:


> So lovely! Congrats dear!



Thank You!&#128144;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Lubina said:


> Recently purchased my first vca a 10 MOP YG motif from a boutique from a recommended SA. Read through several vca threads here beforehand and learned a lot mainly wishing I'd have actually paid attention over the years when passing by the boutiques in countries that give back VAT! I have a similar question about motif size. When I first tried it on I loved it, but I too thought the motifs looked smaller than some I'd see in photos. I saw a woman wearing a 20 motif in onyx in a restaurant not too long ago and I swear I thought the motifs looked larger. May be it was just me. I still love my necklace and have my eye on other pieces, but when I first tried it on I almost wondered if it was a sweet size. Does anyone know if the motifs were indeed a bit larger a few years back?



It's possible that the other woman's piece was a replica/ inspired piece.


----------



## Lubina

> Lubina~Are you sure it was not a Magic size?  The vintage alhambra size have
> always been the same size.


 
It very well could have been. That's good to know.




> It's possible that the other woman's piece was a replica/ inspired piece. /QUOTE]
> 
> Never considered that! Thanks!


----------



## stylemechanel

Hello ladies, 
 I get to officially become part of the VCA family and the VCA  thread here today!!!!! 

Today is my birthday and I promised myself not to open it until today. So here it is!!!!! I am so excited.

My next question: the bottom picture shows how much closer the motifs would be if VCA takes out the necessary links for it to fit my wrists - I have the smallest wrists on any adult. They will take out the full one inch as that will really help. The other option is to keep it as it is and let the 5th motif dangle like a charm with a few links hanging down which VCA will not remove. What do you think? 

Sorry for the poor quality pictures - it does not do this piece justice - I am still trying to learn how to turn off the flash on my new iPhone. And sorry for the large size of the photo - not matter how small I make the photo it seems to balloon on the site. :wondering


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> Hello ladies,
> I get to officially become part of the VCA family and the VCA  thread here today!!!!!
> 
> Today is my birthday and I promised myself not to open it until today. So here it is!!!!! I am so excited.
> 
> My next question: the bottom picture shows how much closer the motifs would be if VCA takes out the necessary links for it to fit my wrists - I have the smallest wrists on any adult. They will take out the full one inch as that will really help. The other option is to keep it as it is and let the 5th motif dangle like a charm with a few links hanging down which VCA will not remove. What do you think?
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality pictures - it does not do this piece justice - I am still trying to learn how to turn off the flash on my new iPhone. And sorry for the large size of the photo - not matter how small I make the photo it seems to balloon on the site. :wondering


Happy Birthday! You and I treated ourselves to gorgy VCA pressies! Hope your day is wonderful!  ~September Babies ROCK~ 
The 5 Motif is beautiful, love the iridescence of MOP! 


Personally I prefer the last pic with the one inch removed.  What ever makes you happy is the best option!


----------



## pigleto972001

Happy bday to you 

Instead of the malachite 10 I decided to go w the 5 YG bracelet. I love how it links w the 10 YG to make it longer.
I fell head over heels w the WG magic long necklace ! A girl can dream. Sigh


----------



## tutushopper

stylemechanel said:


> Hello ladies,
> I get to officially become part of the VCA family and the VCA  thread here today!!!!!
> 
> Today is my birthday and I promised myself not to open it until today. So here it is!!!!! I am so excited.
> 
> My next question: the bottom picture shows how much closer the motifs would be if VCA takes out the necessary links for it to fit my wrists - I have the smallest wrists on any adult. They will take out the full one inch as that will really help. The other option is to keep it as it is and let the 5th motif dangle like a charm with a few links hanging down which VCA will not remove. What do you think?
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality pictures - it does not do this piece justice - I am still trying to learn how to turn off the flash on my new iPhone. And sorry for the large size of the photo - not matter how small I make the photo it seems to balloon on the site. :wondering



Happy birthday!!!  partyhat: I adore your VCA MOP.  I also have tiny wrists, and always have to have "standard" bracelets and watches sized down.  I would go with the option of having the links removed as it maintains the symmetry of the look and the asymmetry of the piece as intended (hope that makes sense).


----------



## ChaneLisette

stylemechanel said:


> Hello ladies,
> I get to officially become part of the VCA family and the VCA  thread here today!!!!!
> 
> Today is my birthday and I promised myself not to open it until today. So here it is!!!!! I am so excited.
> 
> My next question: the bottom picture shows how much closer the motifs would be if VCA takes out the necessary links for it to fit my wrists - I have the smallest wrists on any adult. They will take out the full one inch as that will really help. The other option is to keep it as it is and let the 5th motif dangle like a charm with a few links hanging down which VCA will not remove. What do you think?
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality pictures - it does not do this piece justice - I am still trying to learn how to turn off the flash on my new iPhone. And sorry for the large size of the photo - not matter how small I make the photo it seems to balloon on the site. :wondering




Happy Birthday! Your bracelet is gorgeous! My wrists measure 12.75 cm so I had my MOP and RG 5-motif bracelets shortened. I personally like the look of the motifs a little closer together but understand why they will not take out even more links. I prefer not to dangle a motif because I would not want to inadvertently damage it on anything.


----------



## HADASSA

stylemechanel said:


> Hello ladies,
> I get to officially become part of the VCA family and the VCA thread here today!!!!!
> 
> Today is my birthday and I promised myself not to open it until today. So here it is!!!!! I am so excited.
> 
> My next question: the bottom picture shows how much closer the motifs would be if VCA takes out the necessary links for it to fit my wrists - I have the smallest wrists on any adult. They will take out the full one inch as that will really help. The other option is to keep it as it is and let the 5th motif dangle like a charm with a few links hanging down which VCA will not remove. What do you think?
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality pictures - it does not do this piece justice - I am still trying to learn how to turn off the flash on my new iPhone. And sorry for the large size of the photo - not matter how small I make the photo it seems to balloon on the site. :wondering


 
God's gracious blessings to you my dear  Your bracelet is absolutely ethereal - I am sure the iridescence on your MOP is unsurpassed 



PennyD2911 said:


> Happy Birthday! You and I treated ourselves to gorgy VCA pressies! Hope your day is wonderful! ~September Babies ROCK~
> The 5 Motif is beautiful, love the iridescence of MOP!
> 
> 
> Personally I prefer the last pic with the one inch removed. What ever makes you happy is the best option!


 


tutushopper said:


> Happy birthday!!! partyhat: I adore your VCA MOP. I also have tiny wrists, and always have to have "standard" bracelets and watches sized down. I would go with the option of having the links removed as it maintains the symmetry of the look and the asymmetry of the piece as intended (hope that makes sense).


 


ChaneLisette said:


> Happy Birthday! Your bracelet is gorgeous! My wrists measure 12.75 cm so I had my MOP and RG 5-motif bracelets shortened. I personally like the look of the motifs a little closer together but understand why they will not take out even more links. I prefer not to dangle a motif because I would not want to inadvertently damage it on anything.


 
I personally agree with the posters here. The most VCA might allow is 1" off/add on their Alhambra bracelets. VCA calls it *"maintaining the integrity of the design." *


----------



## dessert1st

PennyD2911 said:


> View attachment 2752744
> View attachment 2752745
> View attachment 2752746
> View attachment 2752748
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




Wahoo!!!  Very beautiful!! Happy Birthday! Can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## hopingoneday

Lubina said:


> Recently purchased my first vca a 10 MOP YG motif from a boutique from a recommended SA. Read through several vca threads here beforehand and learned a lot mainly wishing I'd have actually paid attention over the years when passing by the boutiques in countries that give back VAT! I have a similar question about motif size. When I first tried it on I loved it, but I too thought the motifs looked smaller than some I'd see in photos. I saw a woman wearing a 20 motif in onyx in a restaurant not too long ago and I swear I thought the motifs looked larger. May be it was just me. I still love my necklace and have my eye on other pieces, but when I first tried it on I almost wondered if it was a sweet size. Does anyone know if the motifs were indeed a bit larger a few years back?




Motif sizes have not changed except very marginally. I have an 20 motif all yellow gold from 2003, and the motifs are VERY slightly smaller than the current motifs now. So if anything, they have gotten larger since years ago but just a tiny bit - almost imperceptibly. I checked with my SM and she confirmed this.


----------



## dessert1st

stylemechanel said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I get to officially become part of the VCA family and the VCA  thread here today!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Today is my birthday and I promised myself not to open it until today. So here it is!!!!! I am so excited.
> 
> 
> 
> My next question: the bottom picture shows how much closer the motifs would be if VCA takes out the necessary links for it to fit my wrists - I have the smallest wrists on any adult. They will take out the full one inch as that will really help. The other option is to keep it as it is and let the 5th motif dangle like a charm with a few links hanging down which VCA will not remove. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality pictures - it does not do this piece justice - I am still trying to learn how to turn off the flash on my new iPhone. And sorry for the large size of the photo - not matter how small I make the photo it seems to balloon on the site. :wondering




Another birthday here, fantastic!!  Happy birthday!  Congrats! It's such a lovely and great piece you'll enjoy forever.


----------



## hopingoneday

stylemechanel said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I get to officially become part of the VCA family and the VCA  thread here today!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Today is my birthday and I promised myself not to open it until today. So here it is!!!!! I am so excited.
> 
> 
> 
> My next question: the bottom picture shows how much closer the motifs would be if VCA takes out the necessary links for it to fit my wrists - I have the smallest wrists on any adult. They will take out the full one inch as that will really help. The other option is to keep it as it is and let the 5th motif dangle like a charm with a few links hanging down which VCA will not remove. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality pictures - it does not do this piece justice - I am still trying to learn how to turn off the flash on my new iPhone. And sorry for the large size of the photo - not matter how small I make the photo it seems to balloon on the site. :wondering




Beautiful bracelet and happy birthday dear!!!  I like the shortened version better but you should do what you like best.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

stylemechanel said:


> Hello ladies,
> I get to officially become part of the VCA family and the VCA  thread here today!!!!!
> 
> Today is my birthday and I promised myself not to open it until today. So here it is!!!!! I am so excited.
> 
> My next question: the bottom picture shows how much closer the motifs would be if VCA takes out the necessary links for it to fit my wrists - I have the smallest wrists on any adult. They will take out the full one inch as that will really help. The other option is to keep it as it is and let the 5th motif dangle like a charm with a few links hanging down which VCA will not remove. What do you think?
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality pictures - it does not do this piece justice - I am still trying to learn how to turn off the flash on my new iPhone. And sorry for the large size of the photo - not matter how small I make the photo it seems to balloon on the site. :wondering



Congrats! It is so beautiful, I just love the play of colors in the MOP. I would definitely have it shortened by taking links out with VCA.


----------



## stylemechanel

Hello Ladies,
 I so want to thank you all for the very warm birthday wishes. I think VCA and you ladies here will be a very happy place to spend time. I am taking your advice and shortening the length as much as VCA will allow - the full one inch and hope that will be enough. At least that way I will be able to see one full motif and 1/4 of two others at one time - rather than just one. 





hopingoneday said:


> Beautiful bracelet and happy birthday dear!!!  I like the shortened version better but you should do what you like best.



Thank you!!!



dessert1st said:


> Another birthday here, fantastic!!  Happy birthday!  Congrats! It's such a lovely and great piece you'll enjoy forever.



Thank you, I am beside myself with huge smiles all day! 



HADASSA said:


> God's gracious blessings to you my dear  Your bracelet is absolutely ethereal - I am sure the iridescence on your MOP is unsurpassed
> 
> I personally agree with the posters here. The most VCA might allow is 1" off/add on their Alhambra bracelets. VCA calls it *"maintaining the integrity of the design." *



Hadassa so good to keep seeing you! 



ChaneLisette said:


> Happy Birthday! Your bracelet is gorgeous! My wrists measure 12.75 cm so I had my MOP and RG 5-motif bracelets shortened. I personally like the look of the motifs a little closer together but understand why they will not take out even more links. I prefer not to dangle a motif because I would not want to inadvertently damage it on anything.



ChaneLisette, I am so gald you mentioned that the motif could possible get scratched or damaged. I am so very careful with my jewelry and even as OCD as I am I managed to scratch a clic clac on the enamel of all things. Thanks for reminding me that shortening is the better way to take care of this bracelet! 



pigleto972001 said:


> Happy bday to you
> 
> Instead of the malachite 10 I decided to go w the 5 YG bracelet. I love how it links w the 10 YG to make it longer.
> I fell head over heels w the WG magic long necklace ! A girl can dream. Sigh



Hi Pigleto!  Congratulations on your 5 yg bracelet! You picked a winner to go with the 10 motif!!! Are you sharing modeling pics?



tutushopper said:


> Happy birthday!!!  partyhat: I adore your VCA MOP.  I also have tiny wrists, and always have to have "standard" bracelets and watches sized down.  I would go with the option of having the links removed as it maintains the symmetry of the look and the asymmetry of the piece as intended (hope that makes sense).




Thank you Tutushopper! I know you are so busy packing up, taking care of paperwork, the new move, and managing it all...and yet you have time to weigh in. It means so much to me. I will be thinking about you and your move - I hope it is easy and so much fun to get settled into your brand new place.


----------



## stylemechanel

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Congrats! It is so beautiful, I just love the okay of colors in the MOP. I would definitely have it shortened by taking links out with VCA.



Thank you Nikkis! I am just like a little girl jumping up and down because I got the "pony", the "unicorn", that VCA!!!!! that I really wanted.


----------



## PennyD2911

dessert1st said:


> Wahoo!!!  Very beautiful!! Happy Birthday! Can't wait to see your reveal!




Thank You d1st. &#128144;
Will post modeling pics tomorrow. &#128512;



Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## dessert1st

PennyD2911 said:


> Thank You d1st. &#128144;
> Will post modeling pics tomorrow. &#128512;
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Great! Thanks for understanding that I meant to say modeling pics. Silly me knows that u did a reveal.  Brain and fingers not connected today. Ha ha.


----------



## ShoooSh

PennyD2911 said:


> View attachment 2752744
> View attachment 2752745
> View attachment 2752746
> View attachment 2752748
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




 I LOVE !!!


wear it in a good health my dear and HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## PennyD2911

ShoooSh said:


> I LOVE !!!
> 
> 
> wear it in a good health my dear and HAPPY BIRTHDAY



Thank You S. &#128144;


----------



## PennyD2911

dessert1st said:


> Great! Thanks for understanding that I meant to say modeling pics. Silly me knows that u did a reveal.  Brain and fingers not connected today. Ha ha.




LOL I know about brain and figures not working together sometimes. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

VCA Alhambra Magic MOP WG
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## tutushopper

PennyD2911 said:


> VCA Alhambra Magic MOP WG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2754334
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



It looks fabulous on you!  Congrats again on such a lovely necklace.


----------



## stylemechanel

PennyD2911 said:


> VCA Alhambra Magic MOP WG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2754334
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



That piece is just perfection on you - really stunning! Congratulations and again - Happy Birthday!


----------



## pedsdds

PennyD2911 said:


> VCA Alhambra Magic MOP WG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2754334
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


This is gorgeous on you! Congrats and happy birthday!!


----------



## PennyD2911

tutushopper said:


> It looks fabulous on you!  Congrats again on such a lovely necklace.







stylemechanel said:


> That piece is just perfection on you - really stunning! Congratulations and again - Happy Birthday!







pedsdds said:


> This is gorgeous on you! Congrats and happy birthday!!




Thank You Ladies. &#128150;
Your sweet post made me &#128522;. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## kimber418

stylemechanel said:


> Hello ladies,
> I get to officially become part of the VCA family and the VCA  thread here today!!!!!
> 
> Today is my birthday and I promised myself not to open it until today. So here it is!!!!! I am so excited.
> 
> My next question: the bottom picture shows how much closer the motifs would be if VCA takes out the necessary links for it to fit my wrists - I have the smallest wrists on any adult. They will take out the full one inch as that will really help. The other option is to keep it as it is and let the 5th motif dangle like a charm with a few links hanging down which VCA will not remove. What do you think?
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality pictures - it does not do this piece justice - I am still trying to learn how to turn off the flash on my new iPhone. And sorry for the large size of the photo - not matter how small I make the photo it seems to balloon on the site. :wondering





Happy Birthday and congrats on your MOP 5 motif.  It is gorgeous.  I prefer 
it to be shortened and not w/ a hanging motif.  It will look fabulous!


----------



## kimber418

PennyD2911 said:


> VCA Alhambra Magic MOP WG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2754334
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


Penny your Magic WG mop pendant is beautiful on you!  Congrats!!!!!


----------



## stylemechanel

Hi Ladies,
 I am looking for some advice and must make a decision by tomorrow afternoon. 

I got a call from my SA in Vegas asking me if I want to reserve the Holiday Pendant. I do think it is beautiful. I told her my concerns and let her know that I was not certain it would work for me. She insisted that she hold it for me until tomorrow and give me an opportunity to think about it overnight.

My concerns: it has a 17" length. I wear a diamond by the yard necklace, and is 16" inches. I never ever take it off - ever. It has great sentimental value to me. My SA said she could length the holiday pendant by 3" making it 21". 
1. Do you think the necklaces will "compete" with each other? 
2. Have any of you ever bought a much longer chain for a holiday pendant - is that even possible?
3. For those of you who have purchased this once a year piece how do you feel about it now? 
4. I have my eyes on two other pieces - the vintage alhambra onyx earrings and matching bracelet. Would you buy this piece or pass and  get the other pieces? 

Sorry I am full of questions but you all had such valuable information the first time around and I'd really appreciate some more. Thank  you!!!


----------



## stylemechanel

kimber418 said:


> Happy Birthday and congrats on your MOP 5 motif.  It is gorgeous.  I prefer
> it to be shortened and not w/ a hanging motif.  It will look fabulous!



Hi Kimber! Thank you so much for the birthday wishes and chiming in. I do agree with you that it will look better shortened (and let whoever gets it later- daughter, niece, daughter-in-law worry about the length then). I have heard the VCA will do that for free within a certain period of time. So  on Monday...I am going to the Beverly Hills boutique and getting it done. They take care of it there so I will have it back in a week and I.Can.Not.Wait!!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am looking for some advice and must make a decision by tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> I got a call from my SA in Vegas asking me if I want to reserve the Holiday Pendant. I do think it is beautiful. I told her my concerns and let her know that I was not certain it would work for me. She insisted that she hold it for me until tomorrow and give me an opportunity to think about it overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> My concerns: it has a 17" length. I wear a diamond by the yard necklace, and is 16" inches. I never ever take it off - ever. It has great sentimental value to me. My SA said she could length the holiday pendant by 3" making it 21".
> 
> 1. Do you think the necklaces will "compete" with each other?
> 
> 2. Have any of you ever bought a much longer chain for a holiday pendant - is that even possible?
> 
> 3. For those of you who have purchased this once a year piece how do you feel about it now?
> 
> 4. I have my eyes on two other pieces - the vintage alhambra onyx earrings and matching bracelet. Would you buy this piece or pass and  get the other pieces?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I am full of questions but you all had such valuable information the first time around and I'd really appreciate some more. Thank  you!!!




I think your DBTY would compliment a single motif every nicely.


----------



## hopingoneday

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am looking for some advice and must make a decision by tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> I got a call from my SA in Vegas asking me if I want to reserve the Holiday Pendant. I do think it is beautiful. I told her my concerns and let her know that I was not certain it would work for me. She insisted that she hold it for me until tomorrow and give me an opportunity to think about it overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> My concerns: it has a 17" length. I wear a diamond by the yard necklace, and is 16" inches. I never ever take it off - ever. It has great sentimental value to me. My SA said she could length the holiday pendant by 3" making it 21".
> 
> 1. Do you think the necklaces will "compete" with each other?
> 
> 2. Have any of you ever bought a much longer chain for a holiday pendant - is that even possible?
> 
> 3. For those of you who have purchased this once a year piece how do you feel about it now?
> 
> 4. I have my eyes on two other pieces - the vintage alhambra onyx earrings and matching bracelet. Would you buy this piece or pass and  get the other pieces?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I am full of questions but you all had such valuable information the first time around and I'd really appreciate some more. Thank  you!!!




Stylemechanel, 
I i'm really hesitant to tell you what to do since jewelry purchases are so personal. I'll do my best to try to answer some of your questions, since I have been obsessed with VCA pieces for a good dozen years now and have slowly begun to accumulate a nice collection. (Note however that I do not have any of the holiday pendants).

This year's pendant is especially pretty - VCA does not offer a large selection of pieces in gray mother of pearl. For that reason, and because it is a limited edition, I would definitely consider it. You must try it on and see if you love it. Above all that will be the most important thing. Given that the diamonds by the yard necklace is so delicate, I do think you could probably layer it with the VCA necklace. Obviously you must try it on and see what you think though!

If the holiday pendants are set like my LE blue sevres porcelain pendant, it could not be placed on a longer chain-- mine is fixed in position on its 17" chain.  

If you LOVE it and your budget will allow the eventual purchase of the onyx pieces you desire, I'd say go for it: it won't come around again and the onyx will be available anytime.  However, if you are not really passionate about it when you see it in person, then I would say take a pass and wait to get your onyx. My onyx necklace is the most versatile and most-worn of any VCA jewelry I own.

This is a fun dilemma to have even if it's a little torturous!!!  When you go to the boutique tomorrow, take your time and try on anything that you think might interest you. Your gut reactions as you look in the mirror will likely tell you a lot!  And my local VCA boutique at least, the manager and other saleswomen are frank with their opinions and advice.  I always ask what they would choose and value their input.

Good luck!!!


----------



## tutushopper

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am looking for some advice and must make a decision by tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> I got a call from my SA in Vegas asking me if I want to reserve the Holiday Pendant. I do think it is beautiful. I told her my concerns and let her know that I was not certain it would work for me. She insisted that she hold it for me until tomorrow and give me an opportunity to think about it overnight.
> 
> My concerns: it has a 17" length. I wear a diamond by the yard necklace, and is 16" inches. I never ever take it off - ever. It has great sentimental value to me. My SA said she could length the holiday pendant by 3" making it 21".
> 1. Do you think the necklaces will "compete" with each other?
> 2. Have any of you ever bought a much longer chain for a holiday pendant - is that even possible?
> 3. For those of you who have purchased this once a year piece how do you feel about it now?
> 4. I have my eyes on two other pieces - the vintage alhambra onyx earrings and matching bracelet. Would you buy this piece or pass and  get the other pieces?
> 
> Sorry I am full of questions but you all had such valuable information the first time around and I'd really appreciate some more. Thank  you!!!



While I don't think it would compete per se, I think you would be happier in the long run with the onxy pieces.  You have the lovely MOP bracelet (and who knows, may turn that into a longer necklace in the future) now, so it might be nice to wait and get the others.  That's just my impression from looking at all of them.  Good luck with the decision!


----------



## Suzie

PennyD2911 said:


> VCA Alhambra Magic MOP WG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2754334
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Looks great, congrats.


----------



## HADASSA

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am looking for some advice and must make a decision by tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> I got a call from my SA in Vegas asking me if I want to reserve the Holiday Pendant. I do think it is beautiful. I told her my concerns and let her know that I was not certain it would work for me. She insisted that she hold it for me until tomorrow and give me an opportunity to think about it overnight.
> 
> My concerns: it has a 17" length. I wear a diamond by the yard necklace, and is 16" inches. I never ever take it off - ever. It has great sentimental value to me. My SA said she could length the holiday pendant by 3" making it 21".
> 1. Do you think the necklaces will "compete" with each other?
> I am sorry but assuming your DBTY necklace is either WG or YG, I think the pink gold and MOP ought to blend in nicely.
> 
> 2. Have any of you ever bought a much longer chain for a holiday pendant - is that even possible?
> I think as you can see from the pic, the pendant is attached to the chain and can only be lengthened on each side to make the pendant sit correctly. Have you thought if you lengthen by 3" how far down your decolette the pendant will fall?
> 
> 3. For those of you who have purchased this once a year piece how do you feel about it now?
> 
> 4. I have my eyes on two other pieces - the vintage alhambra onyx earrings and matching bracelet. Would you buy this piece or pass and get the other pieces?
> These are always available but buy what you love. LEs to me can be much hype but you have to understand what works for you. If you are trying to build a collection you can mix and match, then you can consider a necklace. I get the impression that your 16" DBTY might be all you need
> 
> Sorry I am full of questions but you all had such valuable information the first time around and I'd really appreciate some more. Thank you!!!


 
Have fun tomorrow trying on and post pics if you can


----------



## PennyD2911

kimber418 said:


> Penny your Magic WG mop pendant is beautiful on you!  Congrats!!!!!







Suzie said:


> Looks great, congrats.




Thank You Kimberly and Suzie. &#128144;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am looking for some advice and must make a decision by tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> I got a call from my SA in Vegas asking me if I want to reserve the Holiday Pendant. I do think it is beautiful. I told her my concerns and let her know that I was not certain it would work for me. She insisted that she hold it for me until tomorrow and give me an opportunity to think about it overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> My concerns: it has a 17" length. I wear a diamond by the yard necklace, and is 16" inches. I never ever take it off - ever. It has great sentimental value to me. My SA said she could length the holiday pendant by 3" making it 21".
> 
> 1. Do you think the necklaces will "compete" with each other?
> 
> 2. Have any of you ever bought a much longer chain for a holiday pendant - is that even possible?
> 
> 3. For those of you who have purchased this once a year piece how do you feel about it now?
> 
> 4. I have my eyes on two other pieces - the vintage alhambra onyx earrings and matching bracelet. Would you buy this piece or pass and  get the other pieces?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I am full of questions but you all had such valuable information the first time around and I'd really appreciate some more. Thank  you!!!




When my SA first told me the Holiday LE would be gray MOP I was all in.  After seeing the pic I'm thinking I will pass. I like the gray MOP on the Magic pieces much more. Maybe it's just the pic and the gray MOP looks the same on all. Since I'm 6 hours away from the boutique I can't see it IRL so I'm going to pass.  After receiving my MOP Magic pendant I'm thinking that will be the only pendant I will purchase. I love it!&#128525;

I think you are also located a long way from your VCA boutique and cannot see the LE pendant IRL. 
I think you would feel better about it if you could try it on with your DBTY pendant.  I think the two would blend nicely if you have the 3" added to the LE to make it 20".  That would give 4" separation, but 20" may be longer than you would like. 
If you are considering a 10 or 20 Motif at some point that would certainly be a reason to pass on the LE.  Although the 10 Motif would need to be lengthened to work with your DBTY.  See, I'm rambling. I told you I do that. LOL

The others have given you good advice and you just might not be a pendant kinda gal. &#128512;
I really think you would enjoy the 5 Motif and the earrings more at this point.  If you don't purchase the LE and regret it there's always next years LE Holiday Pendant. &#128512; 

I know you have been given a time frame that you must abide by, but don't give in to pressure. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## bags to die for

Stylemechanel, my 2 cents are on your questions 2 and 3. Ive only ever bought one Christmas pendant and it was the lapis.

You can have the necklace lengthened. I had it done years later since I bought it in Singapore and had to leave the next day.

I still love the lapis. Possibly even more now since I know it is irreplaceable and the colour remains amazing


----------



## MyDogTink

PennyD2911 said:


> When my SA first told me the Holiday LE would be gray MOP I was all in.  After seeing the pic I'm thinking I will pass. I like the gray MOP on the Magic pieces much more. Maybe it's just the pic and the gray MOP looks the same on all. Since I'm 6 hours away from the boutique I can't see it IRL so I'm going to pass.  After receiving my MOP Magic pendant I'm thinking that will be the only pendant I will purchase. I love it!&#128525;
> 
> I think you are also located a long way from your VCA boutique and cannot see the LE pendant IRL.
> I think you would feel better about it if you could try it on with your DBTY pendant.  I think the two would blend nicely if you have the 3" added to the LE to make it 20".  That would give 4" separation, but 20" may be longer than you would like.
> If you are considering a 10 or 20 Motif at some point that would certainly be a reason to pass on the LE.  Although the 10 Motif would need to be lengthened to work with your DBTY.  See, I'm rambling. I told you I do that. LOL
> 
> The others have given you good advice and you just might not be a pendant kinda gal. &#128512;
> I really think you would enjoy the 5 Motif and the earrings more at this point.  If you don't purchase the LE and regret it there's always next years LE Holiday Pendant. &#128512;
> 
> I know you have been given a time frame that you must abide by, but don't give in to pressure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




I'm glad you feel like I do about the pendants. I previously mentioned that my only VCA piece is the MOP magic pendant. I love the size so much that I just can't fall in love with the smaller pendants. I was considering the holiday pendant but I think the RG and gray combo will fade on me.  Even though I wish there were more combos of the magic pendant size, I am considering the tiger eye and YG pendant.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hopingoneday said:


> Stylemechanel,
> I i'm really hesitant to tell you what to do since jewelry purchases are so personal. I'll do my best to try to answer some of your questions, since I have been obsessed with VCA pieces for a good dozen years now and have slowly begun to accumulate a nice collection. (Note however that I do not have any of the holiday pendants).
> 
> This year's pendant is especially pretty - VCA does not offer a large selection of pieces in gray mother of pearl. For that reason, and because it is a limited edition, I would definitely consider it. You must try it on and see if you love it. Above all that will be the most important thing. Given that the diamonds by the yard necklace is so delicate, I do think you could probably layer it with the VCA necklace. Obviously you must try it on and see what you think though!
> 
> If the holiday pendants are set like my LE blue sevres porcelain pendant, it could not be placed on a longer chain-- mine is fixed in position on its 17" chain.
> 
> If you LOVE it and your budget will allow the eventual purchase of the onyx pieces you desire, I'd say go for it: it won't come around again and the onyx will be available anytime.  However, if you are not really passionate about it when you see it in person, then I would say take a pass and wait to get your onyx. My onyx necklace is the most versatile and most-worn of any VCA jewelry I own.
> 
> This is a fun dilemma to have even if it's a little torturous!!!  When you go to the boutique tomorrow, take your time and try on anything that you think might interest you. Your gut reactions as you look in the mirror will likely tell you a lot!  And my local VCA boutique at least, the manager and other saleswomen are frank with their opinions and advice.  I always ask what they would choose and value their input.
> 
> Good luck!!!



Perfect advice !!


----------



## PennyD2911

MyDogTink said:


> I'm glad you feel like I do about the pendants. I previously mentioned that my only VCA piece is the MOP magic pendant. I love the size so much that I just can't fall in love with the smaller pendants. I was considering the holiday pendant but I think the RG and gray combo will fade on me.  Even though I wish there were more combos of the magic pendant size, I am considering the tiger eye and YG pendant.



Exactly! The size of the Magic spoiled me the moment I opened the box. &#128525;&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;
I love the Vintage size in the 5,10 and 20 Motif, but I know a single motif in this size will all but disappear on me.  Oh how I wish VCA did an Onyx or Gray MOP single motif in the Magic size.


----------



## smalls

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am looking for some advice and must make a decision by tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> I got a call from my SA in Vegas asking me if I want to reserve the Holiday Pendant. I do think it is beautiful. I told her my concerns and let her know that I was not certain it would work for me. She insisted that she hold it for me until tomorrow and give me an opportunity to think about it overnight.
> 
> My concerns: it has a 17" length. I wear a diamond by the yard necklace, and is 16" inches. I never ever take it off - ever. It has great sentimental value to me. My SA said she could length the holiday pendant by 3" making it 21".
> 1. Do you think the necklaces will "compete" with each other?
> 2. Have any of you ever bought a much longer chain for a holiday pendant - is that even possible?
> 3. For those of you who have purchased this once a year piece how do you feel about it now?
> 4. I have my eyes on two other pieces - the vintage alhambra onyx earrings and matching bracelet. Would you buy this piece or pass and  get the other pieces?
> 
> Sorry I am full of questions but you all had such valuable information the first time around and I'd really appreciate some more. Thank  you!!!



I'm not sure if this helps at all but I took these pics a while back.  I have a platinum Tiffany dbty which is shortened to 14" but fits me more like a 16" would fit most necks. I have a yg mop single motif which I measured and it looks like it is 14.75" to the shortest loop and 16.5" to the longer loop.  Here are 2 pics showing it attached at the 2 different lengths so one there is almost 1" difference in length between the necklaces and the other there is 2.5" difference.   I don't feel like they are competing when they are close since my dbty has such a small stone but if it was a bigger diamond may feel that way.  The first pic shows the vca on the shorter loop.


----------



## smalls

Here it is on the longer loop.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

smalls said:


> Here it is on the longer loop.



I love this simple pendant. 
Looks great with your diamond.


----------



## Dode99

Just wanted to share my beautiful malachite with you ladies 

worn on the right hand with my YG Love. The ring is a tad big on my ring finger, so I'm wearing it on my index finger. 








and on my left hand


----------



## PennyD2911

Dode99 said:


> Just wanted to share my beautiful malachite with you ladies
> 
> worn on the right hand with my YG Love. The ring is a tad big on my ring finger, so I'm wearing it on my index finger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on my left hand


Beautiful! Looks very nice with your 5 motif and LOVE bracelet.


----------



## PennyD2911

smalls said:


> Here it is on the longer loop.



Thanks for the pix smalls. &#127800;
Helps put the two pieces in prospective.  Worn together with the VCA at the longest length looks nice.


----------



## hopingoneday

PennyD2911 said:


> Exactly! The size of the Magic spoiled me the moment I opened the box. &#128525;&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;
> 
> I love the Vintage size in the 5,10 and 20 Motif, but I know a single motif in this size will all but disappear on me.  Oh how I wish VCA did an Onyx or Gray MOP single motif in the Magic size.




I completely agree!  VCA, are you listening?


----------



## hopingoneday

smalls said:


> Here it is on the longer loop.




So pretty on you smalls!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

smalls said:


> Here it is on the longer loop.


 
Looks awesome on you.


----------



## CATEYES

Dode99 said:


> Just wanted to share my beautiful malachite with you ladies
> 
> worn on the right hand with my YG Love. The ring is a tad big on my ring finger, so I'm wearing it on my index finger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on my left hand


Oh my!! I am green with envy- lol!! Beautiful greens you have chosen-congrats!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Dode99 said:


> Just wanted to share my beautiful malachite with you ladies
> 
> worn on the right hand with my YG Love. The ring is a tad big on my ring finger, so I'm wearing it on my index finger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on my left hand


 
This is just so beautiful. This green is amazing. I love the ring on your index finger, very unexpected and cool.


----------



## bougainvillier

smalls said:


> I'm not sure if this helps at all but I took these pics a while back.  I have a platinum Tiffany dbty which is shortened to 14" but fits me more like a 16" would fit most necks. I have a yg mop single motif which I measured and it looks like it is 14.75" to the shortest loop and 16.5" to the longer loop.  Here are 2 pics showing it attached at the 2 different lengths so one there is almost 1" difference in length between the necklaces and the other there is 2.5" difference.   I don't feel like they are competing when they are close since my dbty has such a small stone but if it was a bigger diamond may feel that way.  The first pic shows the vca on the shorter loop.



Beautiful


----------



## bougainvillier

Dode99 said:


> Just wanted to share my beautiful malachite with you ladies
> 
> worn on the right hand with my YG Love. The ring is a tad big on my ring finger, so I'm wearing it on my index finger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on my left hand



Breathe taking! Love that shade of emerald green. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tutushopper

smalls said:


> Here it is on the longer loop.



These look so stunning on you!  What a difficult decision for stylemechanel to make!


----------



## tutushopper

Dode99 said:


> Just wanted to share my beautiful malachite with you ladies
> 
> worn on the right hand with my YG Love. The ring is a tad big on my ring finger, so I'm wearing it on my index finger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on my left hand



Wow, your malachite pieces are so beautiful and look fabulous with your gold LOVE bracelet.  I, too, am green with envy!  I love the way they stand out so much with your black ensemble.


----------



## missyb

PennyD2911 said:


> VCA Alhambra Magic MOP WG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2754334
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




A friend of mine has the exact necklace and I love it! I'm kind of bummed I didn't get it larger


----------



## smalls

texasgirliegirl said:


> I love this simple pendant.
> Looks great with your diamond.





PennyD2911 said:


> Thanks for the pix smalls. &#127800;
> Helps put the two pieces in prospective.  Worn together with the VCA at the longest length looks nice.





hopingoneday said:


> So pretty on you smalls!





NikkisABagGirl said:


> Looks awesome on you.





bougainvillier said:


> Beautiful





tutushopper said:


> These look so stunning on you!  What a difficult decision for stylemechanel to make!



Thanks so much for the sweet compliments ladies!


----------



## smalls

Dode99 said:


> Just wanted to share my beautiful malachite with you ladies
> 
> worn on the right hand with my YG Love. The ring is a tad big on my ring finger, so I'm wearing it on my index finger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on my left hand



I love your malachite pieces they look beautiful on you.  I think wearing the ring on your index finger looks great especially since its a larger piece.


----------



## Jinsun

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am looking for some advice and must make a decision by tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> I got a call from my SA in Vegas asking me if I want to reserve the Holiday Pendant. I do think it is beautiful. I told her my concerns and let her know that I was not certain it would work for me. She insisted that she hold it for me until tomorrow and give me an opportunity to think about it overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> My concerns: it has a 17" length. I wear a diamond by the yard necklace, and is 16" inches. I never ever take it off - ever. It has great sentimental value to me. My SA said she could length the holiday pendant by 3" making it 21".
> 
> 1. Do you think the necklaces will "compete" with each other?
> 
> 2. Have any of you ever bought a much longer chain for a holiday pendant - is that even possible?
> 
> 3. For those of you who have purchased this once a year piece how do you feel about it now?
> 
> 4. I have my eyes on two other pieces - the vintage alhambra onyx earrings and matching bracelet. Would you buy this piece or pass and  get the other pieces?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I am full of questions but you all had such valuable information the first time around and I'd really appreciate some more. Thank  you!!!




Can LE pendants be returned?  I say buy it and if you don't like it after trying it on, send it back for the onyx bracelet.


----------



## PennyD2911

hopingoneday said:


> I completely agree!  VCA, are you listening?



, don't you wish they would ask us?  At least they could allow us to order bespoke pieces.


----------



## einseine

smalls said:


> Here it is on the longer loop.



You look great!


----------



## einseine

HADASSA said:


> Have fun tomorrow trying on and post pics if you can



I am totally banned, but still thinking what to do with this holiday pendant....


----------



## PennyD2911

missyb said:


> A friend of mine has the exact necklace and I love it! I'm kind of bummed I didn't get it larger




I love the size of the Magic, it is perfect for me!  I also love the MOP with the WG. &#128525;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

Dode99 said:


> Just wanted to share my beautiful malachite with you ladies
> 
> worn on the right hand with my YG Love. The ring is a tad big on my ring finger, so I'm wearing it on my index finger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on my left hand




Is the ring the vintage size?  It looks larger in Dode's pix.  The malachite is so beautiful. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## HADASSA

smalls said:


> Here it is on the longer loop.


 
Loving this length on you


----------



## HADASSA

Dode99 said:


> Just wanted to share my beautiful malachite with you ladies
> 
> worn on the right hand with my YG Love. The ring is a tad big on my ring finger, so I'm wearing it on my index finger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on my left hand


 
OOOOHHHH!!!! That malachite is gorgeous - so crisp against the black


----------



## HADASSA

einseine said:


> I am totally banned, but still thinking what to do with this holiday pendant....


 
What are you considering - the fact that it's LE, grey MOP or pink gold. Or all of it?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> I am totally banned, but still thinking what to do with this holiday pendant....



Don't you ready have it in the sweet?
I have been wishing for years that VCA would offer the gray mop as a 20 or a 10 motif. 
I am definitely on a ban from vintage necklaces...although I do have an LE pendant on hold


----------



## einseine

HADASSA said:


> What are you considering - the fact that it's LE, grey MOP or pink gold. Or all of it?



I promised that I will not purchase any jewelry piece for a while when I purchased the diamond tennis bracelet, but I am still considering purchasing it because it's LE.



texasgirliegirl said:


> Don't you ready have it in the sweet?
> I have been wishing for years that VCA would offer the gray mop as a 20 or a 10 motif.
> I am definitely on a ban from vintage necklaces...although I do have an LE pendant on hold



Yes, I  have the LE sweet gray MOP pendant.  I love it very much!  I want another gray MOP piece, but not sure if I wear a regular single motif pendant.  But, I am still imagining how sweet X regular single pendant look when layered...  I perhaps prefer long necklace to a single pendant, though...


----------



## HADASSA

einseine said:


> I promised that I will not purchase any jewelry piece for a while when I purchased the diamond tennis bracelet, but I am still considering purchasing it because it's LE.


 
Even though it might be LE, I must be in love with it to purchase but that's just me


----------



## einseine

They fixed my Perlee Signature for free.  The problem was so simple.  The triangle part was totally flattened.  They say it will happen with every day wear.  The clasp will gradually loosen with each taking on/off.


----------



## PennyD2911

einseine said:


> They fixed my Perlee Signature for free.  The problem was so simple.  The triangle part was totally flattened.  They say it will happen with every day wear.  The clasp will gradually loosen with each taking on/off.




Oh my - your JUC and Perlee Signature - &#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;. 
Gorgeous!
Glad VCA fixed the signature for you!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## smartsoh

Loving my newly bought YG Frivole Earrings!


----------



## smartsoh

einseine said:


> They fixed my Perlee Signature for free.  The problem was so simple.  The triangle part was totally flattened.  They say it will happen with every day wear.  The clasp will gradually loosen with each taking on/off.



Your stack is beyond gorgeous! Are both in Pink Gold?


----------



## einseine

PennyD2911 said:


> Oh my - your JUC and Perlee Signature - &#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;.
> Gorgeous!
> Glad VCA fixed the signature for you!
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Thanks PennyD!  PG JUC with diamonds X PG Signature is the best combo IMO!  Now my signature's clasp is bit too tight, but it's OK.  



smartsoh said:


> Loving my newly bought YG Frivole Earrings!



Congrats!!!  They are so beautiful!



smartsoh said:


> Your stack is beyond gorgeous! Are both in Pink Gold?



Yes, they are both in PG.  They don't have JUC with diamonds in YG. (Why??)


----------



## Suzie

einseine said:


> They fixed my Perlee Signature for free.  The problem was so simple.  The triangle part was totally flattened.  They say it will happen with every day wear.  The clasp will gradually loosen with each taking on/off.



Wow, what a beautiful pairing.


----------



## Suzie

.


----------



## tutushopper

einseine said:


> They fixed my Perlee Signature for free.  The problem was so simple.  The triangle part was totally flattened.  They say it will happen with every day wear.  The clasp will gradually loosen with each taking on/off.



I'm so happy they could fix this for you; I read how bummed you were about it and how you were going to sell your Perlee and your love.  I do hope you keep them both now as they just look so wonderful on you and together!


----------



## tutushopper

smartsoh said:


> Loving my newly bought YG Frivole Earrings!



These are so stunning!  Congrats on this lovely purchase!


----------



## Suzie

smartsoh said:


> Loving my newly bought YG Frivole Earrings!



Congrats, I have these in WG, you will love them for sure.


----------



## chaneljewel

Suzie said:


> Congrats, I have these in WG, you will love them for sure.



I didn't know, Suzie, that these earrings came in wg...maybe another purchase for me...

Another question...does the LE holiday VCA only come in a solitary pendant?


----------



## chaneljewel

einseine said:


> They fixed my Perlee Signature for free.  The problem was so simple.  The triangle part was totally flattened.  They say it will happen with every day wear.  The clasp will gradually loosen with each taking on/off.



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Suzie

chaneljewel said:


> I didn't know, Suzie, that these earrings came in wg...maybe another purchase for me...
> 
> Another question...does the LE holiday VCA only come in a solitary pendant?



Sorry, I don't know, I live in Australia so we have no VCA here and I am out of the loop.


----------



## hopingoneday

smartsoh said:


> Loving my newly bought YG Frivole Earrings!


Beautiful earrings!! Enjoy them, they look gorgeous day and nighttime and with so many different types of jewelry!


----------



## hopingoneday

chaneljewel said:


> I didn't know, Suzie, that these earrings came in wg...maybe another purchase for me...
> 
> Another question...does the LE holiday VCA only come in a solitary pendant?


Yes, unfortunately it's just the solitary pendant.  wouldn't it look fantastic as a 10-motif?


----------



## hopingoneday

einseine said:


> They fixed my Perlee Signature for free.  The problem was so simple.  The triangle part was totally flattened.  They say it will happen with every day wear.  The clasp will gradually loosen with each taking on/off.


Wow, these look so great together!  I've never seen the JUC with diamonds.  Love it!


----------



## hopingoneday

texasgirliegirl said:


> Don't you ready have it in the sweet?
> I have been wishing for years that VCA would offer the gray mop as a 20 or a 10 motif.
> I am definitely on a ban from vintage necklaces...although I do have an LE pendant on hold


TGG, do you have any other of the holiday pendants?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

smartsoh said:


> Loving my newly bought YG Frivole Earrings!



I'm crazy about these earrings!


----------



## PennyD2911

smartsoh said:


> Loving my newly bought YG Frivole Earrings!



Beautiful! Congratulations.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hopingoneday said:


> TGG, do you have any other of the holiday pendants?



I've never purchased any of the holiday pendants. Last year's didn't appeal to me since I already had that item as a 20....same for the year before. 
If I get this one it will be my one and only VCA pendant.  I love gray...the dismond makes it special. While I've not seen it IRL, it appears to be a lovely yet subtle item.


----------



## HADASSA

smartsoh said:


> Loving my newly bought YG Frivole Earrings!


 
Simply gorgeous  Did you decide to get these instead of the BZero and AdeC?


----------



## HADASSA

einseine said:


> They fixed my Perlee Signature for free. The problem was so simple. The triangle part was totally flattened. They say it will happen with every day wear. The clasp will gradually loosen with each taking on/off.


 
So glad they fixed for FREE  Eiseine, do you find the VCA PG and the Cartier PG are similar hues? Or is the VCA more pink?


----------



## einseine

Suzie said:


> Wow, what a beautiful pairing.



Thanks Suzie!



tutushopper said:


> I'm so happy they could fix this for you; I read how bummed you were about it and how you were going to sell your Perlee and your love.  I do hope you keep them both now as they just look so wonderful on you and together!



Thanks tutushopper!  They admit the clasp will loosen gradually and need to be fixed accordingly.  I'll keep my Perlee Siganature, but I will sell off my Love because I find it uncomfortable.  I may get the right size one, or I may get a Perlee open bangle.



chaneljewel said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thanks chaneljewel!



HADASSA said:


> So glad they fixed for FREE  Eiseine, do you find the VCA PG and the Cartier PG are similar hues? Or is the VCA more pink?



Thanks HADASSA!  My JUC and Perlee are similar hues.  Cartier PG is said to be more pink than VCA's.  It seems to me that PG Love and PG JUC are slightly different hues.  Love's pink is more pink, I think.


----------



## chaneljewel

Took the plunge today and purchased the 10 motif in yg...can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## hopingoneday

chaneljewel said:


> Took the plunge today and purchased the 10 motif in yg...can't wait for it to arrive!




You are going to LOVE it.  This was my very first VCA purchase in 2001 and I have gotten SO much use and so many compliments on it!!!


----------



## kimber418

chaneljewel said:


> Took the plunge today and purchased the 10 motif in yg...can't wait for it to arrive!




Congrats chaneljewel!  You will love it!  I loved my 10 motif all YG so much I bought another one to connect.  I wear the single 10 alone just as much as I connect them for a 20 motif.   You will love wearing this piece~


----------



## chaneljewel

Thanks.  I'm excited to get it!


----------



## HADASSA

einseine said:


> Thanks HADASSA! My JUC and Perlee are similar hues. Cartier PG is said to be more pink than VCA's. It seems to me that PG Love and PG JUC are slightly different hues. Love's pink is more pink, I think.


 
Thanks Einseine. Trying to decide between 10 motif YG and PG


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> Congrats chaneljewel!  You will love it!  I loved my 10 motif all YG so much I bought another one to connect.  I wear the single 10 alone just as much as I connect them for a 20 motif.   You will love wearing this piece~



Totally agree !!
It's also the perfect layering piece.


----------



## PennyD2911

chaneljewel said:


> Took the plunge today and purchased the 10 motif in yg...can't wait for it to arrive!




Congrats!&#128144;
Look forward to seeing pix when it arrives. &#128512;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## smartsoh

HADASSA said:


> Simply gorgeous  Did you decide to get these instead of the BZero and AdeC?



Hee hee, I haven't decide which pendant/necklace to buy. However I cannot resist the VCA Frivole YG earrings. It was love at first sight...


----------



## livethelake

PennyD2911 said:


> VCA Alhambra Magic MOP WG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2754334
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Perfect size, perfect length, perfect choice!


----------



## HADASSA

smartsoh said:


> Hee hee, I haven't decide which pendant/necklace to buy. However I cannot resist the VCA Frivole YG earrings. It was love at first sight...


 
See my AdeC necklace here Post#904 - it is soooooo breathtaking IRL  You must check it out


----------



## HADASSA

chaneljewel said:


> Took the plunge today and purchased the 10 motif in yg...can't wait for it to arrive!


 


hopingoneday said:


> You are going to LOVE it. This was my very first VCA purchase in 2001 and I have gotten SO much use and so many compliments on it!!!


 


kimber418 said:


> Congrats chaneljewel! You will love it! I loved my 10 motif all YG so much I bought another one to connect. I wear the single 10 alone just as much as I connect them for a 20 motif. You will love wearing this piece~


 


texasgirliegirl said:


> Totally agree !!
> It's also the perfect layering piece.


 
Girlies, your thoughts on the YG vs PG will be greatly appreciated  I will be layering with MOP in YG  Thank you.


----------



## PennyD2911

livethelake said:


> Perfect size, perfect length, perfect choice!




Thank You!&#128151;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Girlies, your thoughts on the YG vs PG will be greatly appreciated  I will be layering with MOP in YG  Thank you.



I have the yg. Two tens, in fact. 
The yg was a better choice for me because my other vintage pieces are set in yg, as are my perlee bracelet and my large frivole earrings. 
My LE letterwood pieces and my perlee hoops are my only pg pieces. 
Get what looks best against your skin. 
There are more options in yg, however.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have the yg. Two tens, in fact.
> The yg was a better choice for me because my other vintage pieces are set in yg, as are my perlee bracelet and my large frivole earrings.
> My LE letterwood pieces and my perlee hoops are my only pg pieces.
> Get what looks best against your skin.
> There are more options in yg, however.


 
Thank you TGG but do you find the YG very bright ( being all gold) or does it still look warm and subtle IRL?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Thank you TGG but do you find the YG very bright ( being all gold) or does it still look warm and subtle IRL?



It's a beautiful shade. Neither bright nor brassy. 
Interestingly enough, I don't find the VCA pg very pink which is a good thing if you are trying to wear yg with it.  Since I like to layer sometimes, it made sense to buy the all yg. For example, I can layer the yg with malachite, TE or turquoise. I would never layer those items with pg, however.  The pg is pretty but very soft and disappears on me.  I also feel that yg will have more enduring appeal than pg which seems to go in and out of style. 
Just my thoughts.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> It's a beautiful shade. Neither bright nor brassy.
> Interestingly enough, I don't find the VCA pg very pink which is a good thing if you are trying to wear yg with it. Since I like to layer sometimes, it made sense to buy the all yg. For example, I can layer the yg with malachite, TE or turquoise. I would never layer those items with pg, however. The pg is pretty but very soft and disappears on me. I also feel that *yg will have more enduring appeal than pg which seems to go in and out of style. *
> Just my thoughts.


 
Thank you so much for your insight  My SA did say that she found the YG to have a cleaner and more classic look. I do have the Cartier LOVE in PG but it's lovely because it is more peach than pink. I think the VCA PG looks more pink (in pictures at least) compared to Cartier PG.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Thank you so much for your insight  My SA did say that she found the YG to have a cleaner and more classic look. I do have the Cartier LOVE in PG but it's lovely because it is more peach than pink. I think the VCA PG looks more pink (in pictures at least) compared to Cartier PG.



I do think that vca's pg is beautiful. These are very expensive purchases though and for me the yg just made more sense. 
The yg seems to glow. A while back a dear tpf friend posted a mod photo of my yg vintage earrings that I think beautifully shows their warmth.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> I do think that vca's pg is beautiful. These are very expensive purchases though and for me the yg just made more sense.
> The yg seems to glow. A while back a dear tpf friend posted a mod photo of my yg vintage earrings that I think beautifully shows their warmth.


 
Thank you TGG - I'm going to search for your pic


----------



## einseine

HADASSA said:


> Thank you TGG - I'm going to search for your pic



Hi HADASSA!  TGG is right.  If you debate between YG and PG, you should go for YG.  When I purchased my PG 2 x 10, I was not torn between YG and PG.  The SA and my DH said PG looked better on me than YG.  Vintage alhambra's YG was too bright and yellow for me.  But, SA said PG was normally more difficult, not for all people.  You might have seen these pics already.  I posted these when I purchased my PG about two years ago in the previous thread??, perhaps, but just for your info.  As TGG said, VCA's pink is not very pink. I like PG X onyx YG combination.


----------



## HADASSA

einseine said:


> Hi HADASSA! TGG is right. If you debate between YG and PG, you should go for YG. When I purchased my PG 2 x 10, I was not torn between YG and PG. The SA and my DH said PG looked better on me than YG. Vintage alhambra's YG was too bright and yellow for me. But, SA said PG was normally more difficult, not for all people. You might have seen these pics already. I posted these when I purchased my PG about two years ago in the previous thread??, perhaps, but just for your info. As TGG said, VCA's pink is not very pink. I like PG X onyx YG combination.


 
Thank you Einseine for weighing in on this and providing some very helpful pics as well  If you didn't say that yours were PG, I honestly would not be able to tell the difference. PG actually looks perfect on you  Even though I think my complexion is neutral enough to swing either way, I do think that I might lean more towards the YG 

Adding some pics that I got - which do you think pairs better?


----------



## ChaneLisette

einseine said:


> Hi HADASSA!  TGG is right.  If you debate between YG and PG, you should go for YG.  When I purchased my PG 2 x 10, I was not torn between YG and PG.  The SA and my DH said PG looked better on me than YG.  Vintage alhambra's YG was too bright and yellow for me.  But, SA said PG was normally more difficult, not for all people.  You might have seen these pics already.  I posted these when I purchased my PG about two years ago in the previous thread??, perhaps, but just for your info.  As TGG said, VCA's pink is not very pink. I like PG X onyx YG combination.



Gorgeous!


----------



## ChaneLisette

HADASSA said:


> Thank you Einseine for weighing in on this and providing some very helpful pics as well  If you didn't say that yours were PG, I honestly would not be able to tell the difference. PG actually looks perfect on you  Even though I think my complexion is neutral enough to swing either way, I do think that I might lean more towards the YG
> 
> Adding some pics that I got - which do you think pairs better?



I love the PG! It is very striking.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

einseine said:


> Hi HADASSA!  TGG is right.  If you debate between YG and PG, you should go for YG.  When I purchased my PG 2 x 10, I was not torn between YG and PG.  The SA and my DH said PG looked better on me than YG.  Vintage alhambra's YG was too bright and yellow for me.  But, SA said PG was normally more difficult, not for all people.  You might have seen these pics already.  I posted these when I purchased my PG about two years ago in the previous thread??, perhaps, but just for your info.  As TGG said, VCA's pink is not very pink. I like PG X onyx YG combination.


 

WOW I am in love with your onyx! I just received my first VCA piece (onyx vintage Alhambra earrings) and this necklace is a dream to go with earrings


----------



## einseine

HADASSA said:


> Thank you Einseine for weighing in on this and providing some very helpful pics as well  If you didn't say that yours were PG, I honestly would not be able to tell the difference. PG actually looks perfect on you  Even though I think my complexion is neutral enough to swing either way, I do think that I might lean more towards the YG
> 
> Adding some pics that I got - which do you think pairs better?



Honestly, I cannot tell the color difference...  I have never tried on MOP, so I really cannot guess what they look IRL.  Anyway, it is really personal preference.  One of my friend loved my PG long necklace, but she actually purchased the 2x10 YG and TE!!!   I have never met ladies wearing PG necklace, which I like.  I see them only in the magazine.


----------



## einseine

ChaneLisette said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks ChaneLisette!



MyLuxuryDiary said:


> WOW I am in love with your onyx! I just received my first VCA piece (onyx vintage Alhambra earrings) and this necklace is a dream to go with earrings



Thanks MyLuxuryDiary!  Congrats on your onyx earrings!  I have sweet onyx studs and wear them almost everyday.


----------



## HADASSA

einseine said:


> Honestly, I cannot tell the color difference... I have never tried on MOP, so I really cannot guess what they look IRL. Anyway, it is really personal preference. One of my friend loved my PG long necklace, but she actually purchased the 2x10 YG and TE!!! I have never met ladies wearing PG necklace, which I like. I see them only in the magazine.


 
1st pic - PG at longest
2nd pic - YG at longest

It's how I see your pics as well - can't really tell if it's PG or YG :wondering I can see in your avatar that you have pink undertones where your veins look more blue than green. I on the other hand, my veins look more green than blue and skin tone more yellow. I just realized something - I answered my own question


----------



## HADASSA

ChaneLisette said:


> I love the PG! It is very striking.


 
I do like PG but want to pair with my white MOP in YG and would like it to blend in opposed to stand out


----------



## einseine

HADASSA said:


> 1st pic - PG at longest
> 2nd pic - YG at longest
> 
> It's how I see your pics as well - can't really tell if it's PG or YG :wondering I can see in your avatar that you have pink undertones where your veins look more blue than green. I on the other hand, my veins look more green than blue and skin tone more yellow. I just realized something - I answered my own question



Oh, I thought either pic was YG or PG, so I confused...Yes, I can say the shorter on is absoutely PG and the longer one is YG in the second pic.

Yeah!  Your own answer will be right!!!


----------



## einseine

HADASSA said:


> I do like PG but want to pair with my white MOP in YG and would like it to blend in opposed to stand out



Honestly, YG looks much better with white MOP in the pic.


----------



## HADASSA

einseine said:


> Oh, I thought either pic was YG or PG, so I confused...Yes, I can say the shorter on is absoutely PG and the longer one is YG in the second pic.
> 
> Yeah! Your own answer will be right!!!


 


einseine said:


> Honestly, YG looks much better with white MOP in the pic.


 
Thank you einseine - I really needed an objective opinion


----------



## PennyD2911

einseine said:


> Hi HADASSA!  TGG is right.  If you debate between YG and PG, you should go for YG.  When I purchased my PG 2 x 10, I was not torn between YG and PG.  The SA and my DH said PG looked better on me than YG.  Vintage alhambra's YG was too bright and yellow for me.  But, SA said PG was normally more difficult, not for all people.  You might have seen these pics already.  I posted these when I purchased my PG about two years ago in the previous thread??, perhaps, but just for your info.  As TGG said, VCA's pink is not very pink. I like PG X onyx YG combination.




Oh my! Gorgeous!! &#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## chaneljewel

einseine said:


> Hi HADASSA!  TGG is right.  If you debate between YG and PG, you should go for YG.  When I purchased my PG 2 x 10, I was not torn between YG and PG.  The SA and my DH said PG looked better on me than YG.  Vintage alhambra's YG was too bright and yellow for me.  But, SA said PG was normally more difficult, not for all people.  You might have seen these pics already.  I posted these when I purchased my PG about two years ago in the previous thread??, perhaps, but just for your info.  As TGG said, VCA's pink is not very pink. I like PG X onyx YG combination.



Beautiful!


----------



## einseine

PennyD2911 said:


> Oh my! Gorgeous!! &#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Thanks PennyD!



chaneljewel said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks chaneljewel!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Thank you Einseine for weighing in on this and providing some very helpful pics as well  If you didn't say that yours were PG, I honestly would not be able to tell the difference. PG actually looks perfect on you  Even though I think my complexion is neutral enough to swing either way, I do think that I might lean more towards the YG
> 
> Adding some pics that I got - which do you think pairs better?



From your photos I feel the mop pairs better with the yg.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> From your photos I feel the mop pairs better with the yg.


 
Thank you TGG - I have decided on the YG


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Thank you TGG - I have decided on the YG



You won't regret your decision.


----------



## stylemechanel

Hello Ladies,
 First I really want to thank you for your very thoughtful and genuinely helpful advice, Re: the  Holiday Pendant. 

Please accept my apologies for not responding earlier - you all were so quick to help me and I needed a little time to think it through - I often ponder decisions longer than I should. And I can already see I have missed so much in the last week! I can hardly wait to read and catch up.

Secondly I want to apologize for breaking this post up into at least two, maybe three as the multi-quote and tPF  isn't working perfectly at the moment for me. Sorry about that.  

Third, and just cutting to the chase, I decided not to buy the Holiday Pendant. You all brought up so many good points both for the purchase and for holding off and getting something else. When it came down to it I wished it was a bigger size (I learned from you that a "magic" piece is bigger than the "vintage"), I wanted the length to be longer - I felt it would be too close to my DBTY necklace and the diamond in the Tiffany piece is a stone that says "look at me"  so I felt it would be a constant fight, and it would take away from both. The final reason was that I think a longer piece would work better and not compete with  dbty necklace, I think there are better options in the VCA collection for me. The dbyt is just so special, sentimental, and meaningful that I really need it to remain "the one single piece" that is so close to my face. Until this point I knew my necklace had a special place in my heart and I valued it more than any other piece I own but didn't realize just how it has impacted my over the years - a story for another time. So for those  reasons and more I choose to pass. Thank you again for all your help!!!! I don't think I could have made this decision in confidence without your thoughts, photos, experience and willingness to chime in. 



tutushopper said:


> While I don't think it would compete per se, I think you would be happier in the long run with the onxy pieces.  You have the lovely MOP bracelet (and who knows, may turn that into a longer necklace in the future) now, so it might be nice to wait and get the others.  That's just my impression from looking at all of them.  Good luck with the decision!



Tutu, my friend, I think you read my heart, and do seem to know me so well.  The next piece will either be the vintage alhambra earrings or bracelet in onyx. It will be a bold move for me and maybe push me into becoming the WOACA (woman of a certain age) with real confidence. I know its coming, maybe now is the time to bring it out 



HADASSA said:


> Have fun tomorrow trying on and post pics if you can



 Thank you Hadassa! While I did not get to try it on all the help of the women here was just as good. When I go to the boutique  I plan to try on two pieces that I am considering and will take pictures of those if allowed. And again, thank you so much for posting the photo it really helped!



hopingoneday said:


> Stylemechanel,
> I i'm really hesitant to tell you what to do since jewelry purchases are so personal. I'll do my best to try to answer some of your questions, since I have been obsessed with VCA pieces for a good dozen years now and have slowly begun to accumulate a nice collection. (Note however that I do not have any of the holiday pendants).
> 
> This year's pendant is especially pretty - VCA does not offer a large selection of pieces in gray mother of pearl. For that reason, and because it is a limited edition, I would definitely consider it. You must try it on and see if you love it. Above all that will be the most important thing. Given that the diamonds by the yard necklace is so delicate, I do think you could probably layer it with the VCA necklace. Obviously you must try it on and see what you think though!
> 
> If the holiday pendants are set like my LE blue sevres porcelain pendant, it could not be placed on a longer chain-- mine is fixed in position on its 17" chain.
> 
> If you LOVE it and your budget will allow the eventual purchase of the onyx pieces you desire, I'd say go for it: it won't come around again and the onyx will be available anytime.  However, if you are not really passionate about it when you see it in person, then I would say take a pass and wait to get your onyx. My onyx necklace is the most versatile and most-worn of any VCA jewelry I own.
> 
> This is a fun dilemma to have even if it's a little torturous!!!  When you go to the boutique tomorrow, take your time and try on anything that you think might interest you. Your gut reactions as you look in the mirror will likely tell you a lot!  And my local VCA boutique at least, the manager and other saleswomen are frank with their opinions and advice.  I always ask what they would choose and value their input.
> 
> Good luck!!!



Hi Hopingoneday , you brought up so many good things to think about. I was not able to see the pendant in person, only the picture posted in this thread - thank you Hadassa!.  I have clearly been bitten by the VCA bug and I am trying to plan each purchase very strategically. Although the holiday pendant is beautiful I think I will get so much more use out of  the onyx earrings and bracelet, so those will be my next purchases. I just couldn't work my brain around the idea that for me the chain might be too short even at 20" and the motif - not big enough. Both the SA in Vegas at my local boutique really did not offer their opinions. They asked questions that made me think but no real opinions. For me I think that was the perfect way to handle it. Thanks again for your thoughts, they were so helpful no what I decided to do. 




texasgirliegirl said:


> Perfect advice !!



So true, texasgirliegirl!



PennyD2911 said:


> Exactly! The size of the Magic spoiled me the moment I opened the box. &#128525;&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;
> I love the Vintage size in the 5,10 and 20 Motif, but I know a single motif in this size will all but disappear on me.  Oh how I wish VCA did an Onyx or Gray MOP single motif in the Magic size.




PennyD, I am so glad that you pointed that out. As a true novice of VCA I did not know that the magic pendant size was bigger. That really helped to make my decision as I think a bigger motif, longer chain and hence more of a presence  would not fight with my dbty. Again, thank you, I'll be looking at the magic pendant at some point. 



LVoeletters said:


> I think your DBTY would compliment a single motif every nicely.



LVoeletters, there really was no poor choice was there? And lucky us that we have the opportunities to wrestle with these decisions. For me, I guess I just didn't realize how sentimental and important the dbty necklace was until I thought another necklace could possibly compete with it, and when I pictured it on my neck the choice was so much easier. Thank you LVoeletters for chiming it, I am really glad you did!

One more big thank you ladies!!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel - -
I think you made the right decision.  I know what it's like to have your SA offer LE pieces. That happened to me several years ago with my Hermes SA. I ended up with handbags that were not "me". 

If you purchase a VCA pendant I think you would be happier with the Malachite or Boise de Amorette  (letter wood).  The chain is long and can be worn at different lengths.  It would in no way compete with your DBTY.  I think above all that is the most important thing for you when considering a pendant. &#55357;&#56842;

With everything VCA so beautiful I'm sure you will find your perfect piece.  Referencing your statement about women of a certain age, I'm having problems with a Cartier piece.  I love it, but feel at 54 I might be too old to wear it.  So I suppose jewelry can qualify you in either direction. LOL


----------



## CATEYES

Vintage size Turquoise and MOP earrings just came up on Yoogis Closet for a good price! No paperwork though but....they authenticated them. If I didn't already have in sweet size would buy turquoise!


----------



## PennyD2911

CATEYES said:


> Vintage size Turquoise and MOP earrings just came up on Yoogis Closet for a good price! No paperwork though but....they authenticated them. If I didn't already have in sweet size would buy turquoise!



By authenticate do you mean someone took them to VCA and  verified authenticity or they have a jeweler on staff who gives an opinion?


----------



## CATEYES

PennyD2911 said:


> By authenticate do you mean someone took them to VCA and  verified authenticity or they have a jeweler on staff who gives an opinion?


Their staff guarantee's their items are authentic. You could buy and take to VCA to have peace of mind though. They have 30 day return policy.... I can't believe they have been for sale for over an hour! VCA sells so fast on their site. Many ladies here post when they see deals on this site and Ann's Fabulous Finds but they are never there long. Hope someone here gets either pair! Oh and there is a Carnelian ring with center diamond too. Too small for my finger


----------



## PennyD2911

CATEYES said:


> Their staff guarantee's their items are authentic. You could buy and take to VCA to have peace of mind though. They have 30 day return policy.... I can't believe they have been for sale for over an hour! VCA sells so fast on their site. Many ladies here post when they see deals on this site and Ann's Fabulous Finds but they are never there long. Hope someone here gets either pair! Oh and there is a Carnelian ring with center diamond too. Too small for my finger



Thx CAT. &#128515;
I noticed all of their rings advertised as Cartier are from size 4 to 5.25.


----------



## CATEYES

PennyD2911 said:


> Thx CAT. &#128515;
> I noticed all of their rings advertised as Cartier are from size 4 to 5.25.



Yes I noticed too... People with skinny fingers no longer like their love rings....??? ha ha ha!!  Most are pretty worn too.


----------



## PennyD2911

CATEYES said:


> Yes I noticed too... People with skinny fingers no longer like their love rings....??? ha ha ha!!  Most are pretty worn too.



LOL exactly! Since they have so many in the same size and all white gold makes me question the authenticity of everything.


----------



## stylemechanel

bags to die for said:


> Stylemechanel, my 2 cents are on your questions 2 and 3. Ive only ever bought one Christmas pendant and it was the lapis.
> 
> You can have the necklace lengthened. I had it done years later since I bought it in Singapore and had to leave the next day.
> 
> I still love the lapis. Possibly even more now since I know it is irreplaceable and the colour remains amazing



Thank you bags to die for! I wouldn't have hesitated for a minute if it was lapis - one of my favorite stones and then I would have found/purchased a longer chain even though it would not have been from VCA. So I guess that really answers my question for me - besides the size,  length of the chain, and my own dbty necklace  my heart wasn't really in it. Thank you so much for your input it really helped.


----------



## stylemechanel

smalls said:


> Here it is on the longer loop.





smalls said:


> I'm not sure if this helps at all but I took these pics a while back.  I have a platinum Tiffany dbty which is shortened to 14" but fits me more like a 16" would fit most necks. I have a yg mop single motif which I measured and it looks like it is 14.75" to the shortest loop and 16.5" to the longer loop.  Here are 2 pics showing it attached at the 2 different lengths so one there is almost 1" difference in length between the necklaces and the other there is 2.5" difference.   I don't feel like they are competing when they are close since my dbty has such a small stone but if it was a bigger diamond may feel that way.  The first pic shows the vca on the shorter loop.



Wow!!!! That looks so perfect on you!! Thank you so much for taking the time to provide photos. On you they really compliment each other. Maybe in a year when the holiday pendant is something I just cannot pass up and in my wish of wishes they make a big one with a longer chain, in yg and lapis ( as they have in the past), or pg and opal - maybe with a diamond...a girl can dream...... 

Thank you again Smalls!!!


----------



## CATEYES

PennyD2911 said:


> LOL exactly! Since they have so many in the same size and all white gold makes me question the authenticity of everything.



A lot of ladies on TPF (VCA & Chanel I know for sure) buy from Yoogis and I've never heard any bad feedback so I sure hope they aren't!!


----------



## PennyD2911

CATEYES said:


> A lot of ladies on TPF (VCA & Chanel I know for sure) buy from Yoogis and I've never heard any bad feedback so I sure hope they aren't!!




I'm sure they are fine, it just looks odd. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## ShoooSh

Dode99 said:


> Just wanted to share my beautiful malachite with you ladies
> 
> worn on the right hand with my YG Love. The ring is a tad big on my ring finger, so I'm wearing it on my index finger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on my left hand



Mashalllla amazzzzing ... u wear it in a good health (malboos el3afyh)


----------



## claireyk

Hello ladies, 

Does anyone here have an experience of buying VCA creation from their online boutique? How is it like? (packaging, shipping, and general customer service etc.) And I've noticed that the online boutique charges sales tax, is this normal? I wish I could go down to New York but I just simply cannot afford to make a trip. Thank you all in advance!


----------



## hopingoneday

claireyk said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Does anyone here have an experience of buying VCA creation from their online boutique? How is it like? (packaging, shipping, and general customer service etc.) And I've noticed that the online boutique charges sales tax, is this normal? I wish I could go down to New York but I just simply cannot afford to make a trip. Thank you all in advance!


I haven't bought online, sorry. Their in-store customer service is excellent but repairs, quotes, special orders etc. are SLOW.

The thing about sales tax is odd unless you live in a state that has a VCA boutique.  If you do then you're out of luck - they have to collect no matter how far away the boutique is.


----------



## PennyD2911

SA texted me today about the holiday pendant. I told him I would pass this year. He said he would keep me on the list just in case I change my mind, but I don't think I will.  My next VCA purchase will be a signature bracelet or 10 motif in onyx. 
I really thought I would love the pendant, but I just don't.  


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## oh_BOY

Regarding the single motif Sweet Alhambra Clover Bracelet, what colors is this usually available in? I saw white online but wondering if it comes in other colors.


----------



## allure244

oh_BOY said:


> Regarding the single motif Sweet Alhambra Clover Bracelet, what colors is this usually available in? I saw white online but wondering if it comes in other colors.



I saw all pink gold and also pink gold with carnelian


----------



## pedsdds

claireyk said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Does anyone here have an experience of buying VCA creation from their online boutique? How is it like? (packaging, shipping, and general customer service etc.) And I've noticed that the online boutique charges sales tax, is this normal? I wish I could go down to New York but I just simply cannot afford to make a trip. Thank you all in advance!




hi! I have purchased from vca online once before when I happened across some turquoise vintage earclips - excellent service, the earrings came 2 days after I ordered them and they were packaged in multiple, beautiful VCA boxes (even nicer than my wonderful SA in another state does when she ships me stuff!). overall I was extremely pleased and wouldn't hesitate to order from the online store again. the only thing to keep in mind is that with returns, I'm pretty sure you only get online credit should you decide to return anything. that's the only downside to ordering from the online store in my opinion. not sure about the question about tax as my state has a vca store, but I would call and ask - they're very friendly/helpful at the online store! good luck and let us know if you decide to get anything!!


----------



## claireyk

Thanks *pedsdds*! I didn't realize the online credit only policy. Thanks! Will definitely call them to check. I am thinking to get a pair of earrings


----------



## claireyk

Thanks *hopingoneday*! That's why I thought it is strange because my state has no vca boutique or any department store that carries vca. The closest boutique is in NY.


----------



## Candice0985

PennyD2911 said:


> SA texted me today about the holiday pendant. I told him I would pass this year. He said he would keep me on the list just in case I change my mind, but I don't think I will.  My next VCA purchase will be a signature bracelet or 10 motif in onyx.
> I really thought I would love the pendant, but I just don't.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



I still haven't had a chance to see the holiday pendant in person, my boutique wont release it until Oct 1st!

what was it that you didn't like about it?


----------



## valnsw

PennyD2911 said:


> SA texted me today about the holiday pendant. I told him I would pass this year. He said he would keep me on the list just in case I change my mind, but I don't think I will.  My next VCA purchase will be a signature bracelet or 10 motif in onyx.
> I really thought I would love the pendant, but I just don't.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Same as u, I don't find the love for the LE pendant.


----------



## valnsw

Candice0985 said:


> I still haven't had a chance to see the holiday pendant in person, my boutique wont release it until Oct 1st!
> 
> what was it that you didn't like about it?



I was sent some pictures from my regular SA asking if I want to reserve. But I told her I can only make a decision after I go down to try. 

When I went to the boutique, my SA was off duty and I was served by another SA. I was also told by that SA that the LE pendant will go on sale 1 Oct but I said my SA told me about it so I asked to try. Perhaps u can ask if they allow u to try even if it supposedly goes on sale 1 Oct.

After trying, I can say it's not for me. I found the grey MOP surface very reflective, somewhat like a dark tinted glass reflection which seemed very artificial-looking to me. The sheen didn't look very natural as compared to the YG MOP vintage Alhambra pendant that I had. And it looked quite black under certain angle / lighting which was like that in one of the pictures my SA sent me. Lastly, the RG doesn't do it for my skin tone.

So I passed.


----------



## Candice0985

valnsw said:


> I was sent some pictures from my regular SA asking if I want to reserve. But I told her I can only make a decision after I go down to try.
> 
> When I went to the boutique, my SA was off duty and I was served by another SA. I was also told by that SA that the LE pendant will also go on sale 1 Oct but I said my SA told me about it so I asked to try. Perhaps u can ask if they allow u to try even if it supposedly goes on sale 1 Oct.
> 
> After trying, I can say it's not for me. I found the grey MOP surface very reflective, somewhat like a dark tinted glass reflection which seemed very artificial-looking to me. And it looked quite black under certain angle / lighting which was like that in one of the pictures my SA sent me. Lastly, the RG doesn't do it for my skin tone.
> 
> So I passed.



thanks for the review! my boutique won't even release photos of it until Oct 1st. this is an authorized dealer though, Toronto doesn't have a VCA boutique.

we are expected to pay up front and delivery will be any time from Oct. 1st to Jan. 1st... downside to not dealing directly with the boutique!


----------



## valnsw

Candice0985 said:


> thanks for the review! my boutique won't even release photos of it until Oct 1st. this is an authorized dealer though, Toronto doesn't have a VCA boutique.
> 
> we are expected to pay up front and delivery will be any time from Oct. 1st to Jan. 1st... downside to not dealing directly with the boutique!



Oh gosh... That's just too bad. But are u planning to buy something from VCA soon? Perhaps u can check if u put a deposit for the LE pendant and if it doesn't work for u, whether that deposit can go towards another VCA piece or be like a store credit for something later in the future?

By the way, I asked about any price increase in October. The SA said in November but on watches and diamond pieces. Not sure how accurate her news is as she's not my regular SA. Hope others can chime in. FYI I'm in Asia so not sure if this will be the same for other regions. 

Hate the price increase! &#128514;


----------



## Candice0985

valnsw said:


> Oh gosh... That's just too bad. But are u planning to buy something from VCA soon? Perhaps u can check if u put a deposit for the LE pendant and if it doesn't work for u, whether that deposit can go towards another VCA piece or be like a store credit for something later in the future?
> 
> By the way, I asked about any price increase in October. The SA said in November but on watches and diamond pieces. Not sure how accurate her news is as she's not my regular SA. Hope others can chime in. FYI I'm in Asia so not sure if this will be the same for other regions.
> 
> Hate the price increase! &#128514;



well the good news is if I don't like the holiday pendant a full refund is available but I still want to get a new necklace. i'll probably get the MOP YG or Onyx YG if the holiday pendant doesn't work out


----------



## PennyD2911

Candice0985 said:


> I still haven't had a chance to see the holiday pendant in person, my boutique wont release it until Oct 1st!
> 
> 
> 
> what was it that you didn't like about it?




I have not seen it IRL. My SA/Cartier is 6 hours away.  I've only seen pix. I did not like the color. I was hoping it would be the color of gray MOP used in the Magic pieces. It is not.  It looks like the pix of molluscs I have seen. I know that is where MOP comes from, but some are prettier colors than others.  Since the price is $3750.00 I'd rather put that money toward a Malachite Magic pendant. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## dr.watson

My SA (in NJ) also told me yesterday about possible price increase in November. I'm sure it's coming  so sad I probably need to buy now what I planned to buy next year  because I don't have much


----------



## dessert1st

claireyk said:


> Thanks *hopingoneday*! That's why I thought it is strange because my state has no vca boutique or any department store that carries vca. The closest boutique is in NY.




Online will also charge tax for states that have Richmont Stores like Cartier. Unfortunately those count.


----------



## valnsw

dr.watson said:


> My SA also told me yesterday about possible price increase in November. I'm sure it's coming  so sad I probably need to buy now what I planned to buy next year  because I don't have much



Is it across all items? The SA said the increase is on watches and diamond pieces, so maybe the non-diamond ones like Alhambra won't be affected?


----------



## Candice0985

PennyD2911 said:


> I have not seen it IRL. My SA/Cartier is 6 hours away.  I've only seen pix. I did not like the color. I was hoping it would be the color of gray MOP used in the Magic pieces. It is not.  It looks like the pix of molluscs I have seen. I know that is where MOP comes from, but some are prettier colors than others.  Since the price is $3750.00 I'd rather put that money toward a Malachite Magic pendant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



good to know, I was hoping it would be the softer grey like you mentioned not the darker grey of mussels.

I just found out it is sold out in Canada anyways (grrr) only 10 pieces were allotted for 2 stores across Canada... personal customers of SA's were given the chance to prepay in advance to secure their necklace. if one comes free I might still ask to see it but if not i'm going for my first choice previous to the holiday pendant, YG MOP!


----------



## dr.watson

valnsw said:


> Is it across all items? The SA said the increase is on watches and diamond pieces, so maybe the non-diamond ones like Alhambra won't be affected?



I don't know I didn't ask because I was interested in alhambra and he said not sure yet what exactly  but they do expect the increase.


----------



## dr.watson

Please I need your help !! I was looking at my earrings and noticed the blemish (or a crack internally ) not sure. It's on the bottom part.  I brought it to the store and they looked with a magnifying glass and said there is no crack its a natural stone and offered to send it to shop to NYC if i really want to. I don't think I saw this before but may be I was not paying attention and now this blemish doesn't really go away with a different light angle. Please let me know if you ever seen this. (It actually looks worse on the picture than in reality  I didn't damage it or anth to my knowledge


----------



## PennyD2911

Has anyone purchased from lucky$diamonds on eBay or Fortrove on 1stdibs? They are the same seller. 
TIA


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Neimans just called and said they have the holiday pendant. I asked for pics. If I like the pics, I am gonna go see it Saturday.


----------



## stylemechanel

PennyD2911 said:


> SA texted me today about the holiday pendant. I told him I would pass this year. He said he would keep me on the list just in case I change my mind, but I don't think I will.  My next VCA purchase will be a signature bracelet or 10 motif in onyx.
> I really thought I would love the pendant, but I just don't.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum





valnsw said:


> I was sent some pictures from my regular SA asking if I want to reserve. But I told her I can only make a decision after I go down to try.
> 
> When I went to the boutique, my SA was off duty and I was served by another SA. I was also told by that SA that the LE pendant will go on sale 1 Oct but I said my SA told me about it so I asked to try. Perhaps u can ask if they allow u to try even if it supposedly goes on sale 1 Oct.
> 
> After trying, I can say it's not for me. I found the grey MOP surface very reflective, somewhat like a dark tinted glass reflection which seemed very artificial-looking to me. The sheen didn't look very natural as compared to the YG MOP vintage Alhambra pendant that I had. And it looked quite black under certain angle / lighting which was like that in one of the pictures my SA sent me. Lastly, the RG doesn't do it for my skin tone.
> 
> So I passed.





Candice0985 said:


> well the good news is if I don't like the holiday pendant a full refund is available but I still want to get a new necklace. i'll probably get the MOP YG or Onyx YG if the holiday pendant doesn't work out



Hello Ladies, I am so glad that I am not the only one to pass on this piece. As a true novice I still second guess myself but like you Candice, Valnsw, and PennyD, my next piece will be onyx - bracelet or earrings -  I am not sure. My SA comes back in a week and I will work with her then. 

On a side note: When I spoke to my SA in Vegas and told her I was not going to purchase the holiday pendant you could hear her obvious disappointment. I went on to tell her that I would be traveling to Vegas again in October that we would pick out something better for me and mostly likely bigger ( i.e. more expensive)  but it still didn't erase the disappointment in her voice, which made me so uncomfortable. Whereas the SA, here locally,  never pushed me to pick a piece, allowed me to take my time, and has been completely responsive even though she has been away on vacation. While the SA in Vegas is fun to be with it just cemented the reason to search for the SA that is right for you. A lesson I have not had to learn in a long time as my SA at Chanel and Tiffany's has been working with me for 10+ years. I just wanted to pass this on this story. Find the best person for you, no matter how sweet or fun someone is, if they aren't right for you, they aren't right.


----------



## tbbbjb

claireyk said:


> Thanks *hopingoneday*! That's why I thought it is strange because my state has no vca boutique or any department store that carries vca. The closest boutique is in NY.



We don't have a VCA store in my state either but they are owned under an umbrella of several companies and if one of those is in your state (I believe Cartier is one, for example) then they have to charge tax.  Go with the independent stores like Boca or Naples (unless you live in Florida) and you will not be charged tax. HTH


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> Hello Ladies, I am so glad that I am not the only one to pass on this piece. As a true novice I still second guess myself but like you Candice, Valnsw, and PennyD, my next piece will be onyx - bracelet or earrings -  I am not sure. My SA comes back in a week and I will work with her then.
> 
> On a side note: When I spoke to my SA in Vegas and told her I was not going to purchase the holiday pendant you could hear her obvious disappointment. I went on to tell her that I would be traveling to Vegas again in October that we would pick out something better for me and mostly likely bigger ( i.e. more expensive)  but it still didn't erase the disappointment in her voice, which made me so uncomfortable. Whereas the SA, here locally,  never pushed me to pick a piece, allowed me to take my time, and has been completely responsive even though she has been away on vacation. While the SA in Vegas is fun to be with it just cemented the reason to search for the SA that is right for you. A lesson I have not had to learn in a long time as my SA at Chanel and Tiffany's has been working with me for 10+ years. I just wanted to pass this on this story. Find the best person for you, no matter how sweet or fun someone is, if they aren't right for you, they aren't right.



Good advice.  I have been spoiled by good SAs back in the day when I was CONSTANTLY purchasing something from Chanel or Hermes.  That is not the case now, my collection of both is perfect and I no longer purchase either.  I do not have a "relationship" with a Cartier SA. I spoke with the person who answered the phone. She was very nice and accommodating.  That was all I needed.  I'm new to purchasing VCA and work with someone I purchased from when he was with another company. Again, there is not a relationship there either.  There was a glitch with my last VCA  purchase that caused me to miss my birthday lunch. He did not know that and apologized for the glitch.  I'm very easy to work with, but I am also very specific and anal about details. I explained everything that he needed to know more than once and the glitch could have easily been prevented.  I want to be treated the same whether I'm spending mega $$$ like I did with Chanel and Hermes or whether I make one purchase a year like I will most likely do with Cartier and VCA.  I understand what stylemechanel is saying. I told my VCA I would not be purchasing the holiday pendant. He texted he would keep me on the list. I said OK, but I'm not purchasing. He texted again today that the pendant arrived had I changed my mind. Again I said no. In both cases mine and stylemechanel's the SA was unhappy. I don't like disappointing people but I also do not like to be pushed. 
Finding an SA that is a good fit is important.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Good advice.  I have been spoiled by good SAs back in the day when I was CONSTANTLY purchasing something from Chanel or Hermes.  That is not the case now, my collection of both is perfect and I no longer purchase either.  I do not have a "relationship" with a Cartier SA. I spoke with the person who answered the phone. She was very nice and accommodating.  That was all I needed.  I'm new to purchasing VCA and work with someone I purchased from when he was with another company. Again, there is not a relationship there either.  There was a glitch with my last VCA  purchase that caused me to miss my birthday lunch. He did not know that and apologized for the glitch.  I'm very easy to work with, but I am also very specific and anal about details. I explained everything that he needed to know more than once and the glitch could have easily been prevented.  I want to be treated the same whether I'm spending mega $$$ like I did with Chanel and Hermes or whether I make one purchase a year like I will most likely do with Cartier and VCA.  I understand what stylemechanel is saying. I told my VCA I would not be purchasing the holiday pendant. He texted he would keep me on the list. I said OK, but I'm not purchasing. He texted again today that the pendant arrived had I changed my mind. Again I said no. In both cases mine and stylemechanel's the SA was unhappy. I don't like disappointing people but I also do not like to be pushed.
> Finding an SA that is a good fit is important.



So true. I don't like pushy sales either. It just feels so uncomfortable. Honestly, the SA at Neimans has been great. Sends me pics, and is not pushy at all. I also like the woman I work with the last couple times at Cartier. She was super sweet and helpful. When I purchase my next Cartier piece I will be sure to go back to her.  I am waffling on the pendant. I like the pic, but hubby think I should continue saving for a bigger piece I have been wanting from Cartier and not get sidetracked with smaller purchases. I know he is right.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Here is the pic I was sent.


----------



## PennyD2911

NikkisABagGirl said:


> So true. I don't like pushy sales either. It just feels so uncomfortable. Honestly, the SA at Neimans has been great. Sends me pics, and is not pushy at all. I also like the woman I work with the last couple times at Cartier. She was super sweet and helpful. When I purchase my next Cartier piece I will be sure to go back to her.  I am waffling on the pendant. I like the pic, but hubby think I should continue saving for a bigger piece I have been wanting from Cartier and not get sidetracked with smaller purchases. I know he is right.


 
Ummmm Niki, would that Cartier piece be the JUC?

For me I thought about the cost of the pendant, $3550.00. Then I considered the 10 motif onyx I want. I then realized the holiday pendant price is almost half way to the 10 motif.


----------



## jssl1688

hey everyone!! i haven't been on tpf for a while. been so busy with moving etc. got my pedicure today and saw this!! thought of you guys immediately. the new oct issue and I believe it's bois d'amourette.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Ummmm Niki, would that Cartier piece be the JUC?
> 
> For me I thought about the cost of the pendant, $3550.00. Then I considered the 10 motif onyx I want. I then realized the holiday pendant price is almost half way to the 10 motif.



Haha! It is! I really want the diamond. And after I get it. I promise to be a good girl for a long time.  We are in the same predicament. But I think I am gonna stay strong.


----------



## PennyD2911

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Haha! It is! I really want the diamond. And after I get it. I promise to be a good girl for a long time.  We are in the same predicament. But I think I am gonna stay strong.



I'm obsessing over the diamond JUC too, but the price - &#128563;&#128561;. 
I just don't think I can bring myself to do it. Maybe the plain one though.


----------



## PennyD2911

jssl1688 said:


> hey everyone!! i haven't been on tpf for a while. been so busy with moving etc. got my pedicure today and saw this!! thought of you guys immediately. the new oct issue and I believe it's bois d'amourette.



Yes, it is! Very pretty. I need to check out my cyber version of InStyle.


----------



## Notorious Pink

jssl1688 said:


> hey everyone!! i haven't been on tpf for a while. been so busy with moving etc. got my pedicure today and saw this!! thought of you guys immediately. the new oct issue and I believe it's bois d'amourette.




Looks like tiger's eye. &#128047;


----------



## jssl1688

BBC said:


> Looks like tiger's eye. &#128047;



it does from the snapshot i took, but on the magazine, it looks wood and doesn't have the striation of tigers eye. also seems more pink vs yg.  such a chameleon


----------



## jssl1688

PennyD2911 said:


> Yes, it is! Very pretty. I need to check out my cyber version of InStyle.



it looks great on her!! I wish it did on me too.


----------



## stylemechanel

pennyd2911 said:


> ummmm niki, would that cartier piece be the juc?
> 
> For me i thought about the cost of the pendant, $3550.00. Then i considered the 10 motif onyx i want. I then realized the holiday pendant price is almost half way to the 10 motif. :d



+1!


----------



## tbbbjb

einseine said:


> Thanks tutushopper!  They admit the clasp will loosen gradually and need to be fixed accordingly.  I'll keep my Perlee Siganature, but I will sell off my Love because I find it uncomfortable.  I may get the right size one, or I may get a Perlee open bangle.



I hate to be the bearer of bad news but the VCA Perlee Signature Satin Cuff bracelet has been discontinued for quite a while now.  This has been confirmed with several of my SAs on two continents.  If you are lucky enough to find one in the correct size and gold color of your choice and you have your heart set on it.  GET IT and don't look back!  HTH!  Good Luck!


----------



## einseine

My sweet gray mop is perhaps soft grey... but actually it always looks green rather than grey even in the natural sunlight....  (it's bit dirty in the pic, sorry.)


----------



## einseine

tbbbjb said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news but the VCA Perlee Satin Cuff bracelet has been discontinued for quite a while now.  This has been confirmed with several of my SAs on two continents.  If you are lucky enough to find one in the correct size and gold color of your choice and you have your heart set on it.  GET IT and don't look back!  HTH!  Good Luck!



Thanks for the info, tbbbjb!  Even in the TPF, no one has ever revealed Perlee Satin Cuff bracelets...  Must have been VERY UNPOPULAR!!!  I love them, though.  The problem is I am totally banned from any jewelry piece.  I've spent too much on my tennis bracelet.	:banned:


----------



## PennyD2911

einseine said:


> My sweet gray mop is perhaps soft grey... but actually it always looks green rather than grey even in the natural sunlight....  (it's bit dirty in the pic, sorry.)



Those colors are beautiful!! I love it.


----------



## stylemechanel

einseine said:


> My sweet gray mop is perhaps soft grey... but actually it always looks green rather than grey even in the natural sunlight....  (it's bit dirty in the pic, sorry.)



It is beautiful.


----------



## hopingoneday

einseine said:


> My sweet gray mop is perhaps soft grey... but actually it always looks green rather than grey even in the natural sunlight....  (it's bit dirty in the pic, sorry.)




It's really pretty!!!


----------



## hermes_fan

I breathe a huge sigh of relief when I DON'T love something VCA!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I'm interested in seeing the gray holiday pendant in person because I'm not confident that the photos are a reliable depiction of the piece. Honestly, I see it as more of a collectors piece.  Once you have the basics covered, it's fun to collect a few limited pieces assuming you love the item. 
Collectors have been asking for the elusive gray mop for a long time. Perhaps this explains the SA's enthusiasm. It's considered a very special item.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hermes_fan said:


> I breathe a huge sigh of relief when I DON'T love something VCA!!



I feel the same way about Hermes...!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

Another pic on it 

You do need to see it in person, like TGG said! It's very special.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

bougainvillier said:


> Another pic on it
> 
> You do need to see it in person, like TGG said! It's very special.


 
Ahh! Looks so beautiful in this pic. Maybe I should still go see it this weekend?


----------



## Bethc

Another pic from my SA, I'm going to try to see it today.


----------



## Candice0985

Bethc said:


> Another pic from my SA, I'm going to try to see it today.
> 
> View attachment 2762423



gorgeous! this just made my heart swoon!

it's completely sold out in Canada as only 2 boutique got it with 10 available overall. now if I want it I have to buy it from the US and have it shipped. customs is going to kill me on this item lol


----------



## PennyD2911

Bethc said:


> Another pic from my SA, I'm going to try to see it today.
> 
> View attachment 2762423



This looks totally different than the other pix posted. This one is a much softer color and prettier too.


----------



## CATEYES

Bethc said:


> Another pic from my SA, I'm going to try to see it today.
> 
> View attachment 2762423


Beth-looks so beautiful compared to the other photos SA's had given. This one is beautiful! Einseines is beautiful so I thought this would be too but other photos were showing tanish color instead of greens and purples. I'm sure you will get, can't wait to see it with your other pieces!


----------



## PennyD2911

This is the pic I received from SA. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Bethc said:


> Another pic from my SA, I'm going to try to see it today.
> 
> View attachment 2762423



This one is beautiful! I prefer the more lively examples. Apparently some are lighter than others.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> This is the pic I received from SA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2762456
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Looks very dark.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Looks very dark.



Yes, it does. If it were that dark and almost onyx like I would consider it but another pic he sent looks different and I don't like it.


----------



## PennyD2911

Here is the other pic SA sent. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## pigleto972001

I like grey mop but I guess I wish they didn't have that diamond in the center.


----------



## PennyD2911

pigleto972001 said:


> I like grey mop but I guess I wish they didn't have that diamond in the center.



The diamond is what I like about the holiday pendants.


----------



## tbbbjb

pigleto972001 said:


> i like grey mop but i guess i wish they didn't have that diamond in the center.



+1


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Hmmmm....the holiday pendant looks so different dependent on the picture. I won't know for sure unless I go see it. The SA told me she will be there this Saturday. I may not go, I don't know if I should tempt myself. Also in the pic she sent it has a jump ring too, which I will love since necklaces are always too long on me.


----------



## pigleto972001

PennyD2911 said:


> The diamond is what I like about the holiday pendants.




&#128522; hehe. Wish they had a big one like your lovely MOP pendant!


----------



## PennyD2911

pigleto972001 said:


> &#128522; hehe. Wish they had a big one like your lovely MOP pendant!



Ah, that would be perfect


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Here is the other pic SA sent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2762465
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Way too dark IMO


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> The diamond is what I like about the holiday pendants.



To me, the diamond makes the piece even more special ...and dressier.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> to me, the diamond makes the piece even more special ...and dressier.



+1


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Way too dark IMO




Totally agree. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I don't like that the MOP looks so dark either.


----------



## ghoztz

Both Bethc and PennyD2911 photos look so different.  They are gorgeous.  Hopefully I can go see it in person tomorrow.


----------



## hopingoneday

einseine said:


> My sweet gray mop is perhaps soft grey... but actually it always looks green rather than grey even in the natural sunlight....  (it's bit dirty in the pic, sorry.)


Do they still make these?  I have never seen one before!  And is it with YG or RG?


----------



## PennyD2911

ghoztz said:


> Both Bethc and PennyD2911 photos look so different.  They are gorgeous.  Hopefully I can go see it in person tomorrow.



Yes, they do. I think it is just a difference in the lightening.


----------



## dialv

einseine said:


> My sweet gray mop is perhaps soft grey... but actually it always looks green rather than grey even in the natural sunlight....  (it's bit dirty in the pic, sorry.)


Oh, I have always loved your necklace. I have it saved on my iPad for reference.


----------



## dialv

I passed on this pendant and I think I am going to regret it . It's going to be gorgeous in all kinds of lighting I think.


----------



## hermes_fan

pigleto972001 said:


> I like grey mop but I guess I wish they didn't have that diamond in the center.



I agree the diamond bothers me in the limited edition pendants...


----------



## einseine

Bethc said:


> Another pic from my SA, I'm going to try to see it today.
> 
> View attachment 2762423



WOW!  Yes, so beautiful and gorgeous!!!


----------



## einseine

PennyD2911 said:


> Those colors are beautiful!! I love it.





stylemechanel said:


> It is beautiful.





hopingoneday said:


> It's really pretty!!!





hopingoneday said:


> Do they still make these?  I have never seen one before!  And is it with YG or RG?



Thanks, but mine is so green...  But, now I know that each gray MOP piece is different!

This is the LE piece only available from the Japan VCA online site about two years ago.  it is RG.  I Love it!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

einseine said:


> Thanks, but mine is so green...  But, now I know that each gray MOP piece is different!
> 
> This is the LE piece only available from the Japan VCA online site about two years ago.  it is RG.  I Love it!!!




einseine you make everything look amazing.


----------



## einseine

PennyD2911 said:


> einseine you make everything look amazing.


----------



## stylemechanel

Bethc said:


> Another pic from my SA, I'm going to try to see it today.
> 
> View attachment 2762423



It really is beautiful -  no matter what - whether it comes home with you or not. It is hard to say no to when you see the photos. 

edited: I had to go back and look at it again. It really captures my attention ...must be strong...I see onyx in my future first.......


----------



## smalls

Wow it's exciting to see the pics of the holiday pendant and interesting how it looks so different in each picture.  I am looking forward to hearing some reviews of how it looks in person!


----------



## kimber418

I received my holiday pendant yesterday and I have to say that it really is a special piece.  This piece is VERY hard to photograph.  My advice is that if you are even considering to purchase this-- try to see it in person.  It is very beautiful and much more beautiful than photos. I would not recommend this piece if it is your first VCA piece or even second or third due to the fact that it is very unique and not a piece that you would wear everyday like a MOP or all gold vintage alhambra pendant.  It does change colors and is filled with pinks, greens & blue florescent shimmers.


----------



## kimber418

One more....


----------



## stylemechanel

kimber418 said:


> One more....



Thank you Kimber for sharing! Congratulations, it is beautiful.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> One more....



Stunning!


----------



## PennyD2911

kimber418 said:


> I received my holiday pendant yesterday and I have to say that it really is a special piece.  This piece is VERY hard to photograph.  My advice is that if you are even considering to purchase this-- try to see it in person.  It is very beautiful and much more beautiful than photos. I would not recommend this piece if it is your first VCA piece or even second or third due to the fact that it is very unique and not a piece that you would wear everyday like a MOP or all gold vintage alhambra pendant.  It does change colors and is filled with pinks, greens & blue florescent shimmers.



Congratulations! Love the pic with holiday and white MOP it really shows the true color of the holiday pendant.


----------



## kimber418

Thanks everyone!  Also they still have the Holiday Pendant available at the NYC VCA.  My daughter was there today and saw one.  Just wanted to let you all know!


----------



## pigleto972001

Aw gorgeous! Enjoy it


----------



## ghoztz

kimber418 said:


> One more....



Congrats!!  Can't believe you've already received yours.  It is SO gorgeous!!   MUST see it soon before it gets sold out and regret everyday of my life.   ha...


----------



## hopingoneday

kimber418 said:


> I received my holiday pendant yesterday and I have to say that it really is a special piece.  This piece is VERY hard to photograph.  My advice is that if you are even considering to purchase this-- try to see it in person.  It is very beautiful and much more beautiful than photos. I would not recommend this piece if it is your first VCA piece or even second or third due to the fact that it is very unique and not a piece that you would wear everyday like a MOP or all gold vintage alhambra pendant.  It does change colors and is filled with pinks, greens & blue florescent shimmers.


Kimber, the iridescence is really beautiful!


----------



## smalls

kimber418 said:


> I received my holiday pendant yesterday and I have to say that it really is a special piece.  This piece is VERY hard to photograph.  My advice is that if you are even considering to purchase this-- try to see it in person.  It is very beautiful and much more beautiful than photos. I would not recommend this piece if it is your first VCA piece or even second or third due to the fact that it is very unique and not a piece that you would wear everyday like a MOP or all gold vintage alhambra pendant.  It does change colors and is filled with pinks, greens & blue florescent shimmers.



Wow it looks so beautiful!  Congrats and thanks for the excellent pics.  It looks like it could be an everyday sort of piece to me.  Do you feel like it is not as versatile since the colors in the necklace need to be coordinated with certain colors of clothing?


----------



## sjunky13

kimber418 said:


> One more....



Gorgeous!!
Would look fabulous  with ONYX too!


----------



## tutushopper

kimber418 said:


> One more....



Gorgeous piece; congrats!  It does look great with your MOP!


----------



## thenastyangel

kimber418 said:


> One more....


Gorgeous!!!!! May I ask you the price of this beautiful VCA piece? I can't find it on the website!


----------



## Hed Kandi

PennyD2911 said:


> SA texted me today about the holiday pendant. I told him I would pass this year. He said he would keep me on the list just in case I change my mind, but I don't think I will.  My next VCA purchase will be a signature bracelet or 10 motif in onyx.
> I really thought I would love the pendant, but I just don't.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



I'm in the same boat.  Thought that I'd like it but it wasn't for me.


----------



## bags to die for

I went in to see the Christmas pendant today and it wasn't for me. The rose gold looks more pink irl than most of the pictures here. I love the rg with the carnelian and my perlee pieces but not with the grey mop. I would love the grey mop with wg though!

I mentioned to my SA about the limited supply there appears in Canada which I read here. I was surprised when she said she had 50 pieces to sell because VCA were focused on selling in Asia.


----------



## Candice0985

bags to die for said:


> I went in to see the Christmas pendant today and it wasn't for me. The rose gold looks more pink irl than most of the pictures here. I love the rg with the carnelian and my perlee pieces but not with the grey mop. I would love the grey mop with wg though!
> 
> I mentioned to my SA about the limited supply there appears in Canada which I read here. I was surprised when she said she had 50 pieces to sell because VCA were focused on selling in Asia.




Canada has 50 pieces? I called both Toronto and Vancouver and they both had 5 each!


----------



## valnsw

Candice0985 said:


> Canada has 50 pieces? I called both Toronto and Vancouver and they both had 5 each!



I think *bags to die for* meant that the boutique she went to (which is in Asia) has 50 pieces to sell, as her SA said VCA is focused on selling it in Asia.


----------



## kimber418

smalls said:


> Wow it looks so beautiful!  Congrats and thanks for the excellent pics.  It looks like it could be an everyday sort of piece to me.  Do you feel like it is not as versatile since the colors in the necklace need to be coordinated with certain colors of clothing?



smalls,
I have not figured that out yet to answer your question about if it will be an everyday piece or if the grey MOP pendant will have to coordinate with what I am wearing.  I have to see how it looks with different colors, etc.  I wear neutral colors most of the time with a splash of color usually from my VCA pieces   I think this piece is going to pick up colors beautifully as I can see from photographing it.  It is by far the hardest piece to photograph because light has a profound effect on how it looks. I look forward to seeing how it mixes with my wardrobe!  I do hope it proves to be a versatile everyday piece.  Anybody else have opinions?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> smalls,
> I have not figured that out yet to answer your question about if it will be an everyday piece or if the grey MOP pendant will have to coordinate with what I am wearing.  I have to see how it looks with different colors, etc.  I wear neutral colors most of the time with a splash of color usually from my VCA pieces   I think this piece is going to pick up colors beautifully as I can see from photographing it.  It is by far the hardest piece to photograph because light has a profound effect on how it looks. I look forward to seeing how it mixes with my wardrobe!  I do hope it proves to be a versatile everyday piece.  Anybody else have opinions?



I need to go see this piece (hopefully today) but I think its a pretty versatile piece....
Kind of a neutral with a twist.


----------



## Candice0985

valnsw said:


> I think *bags to die for* meant that the boutique she went to (which is in Asia) has 50 pieces to sell, as her SA said VCA is focused on selling it in Asia.




Oooh okay! I misread that. I was wondering where all these holiday pendants were in Canada LOL


----------



## Junkenpo

I love all the pictures of the holiday pendants.  Wish I could see it in real life. No money for extras this year, but this one looks like I could actually wear it as an every day piece. Grats to all the ladies who snapped one up!


----------



## ChaneLisette

kimber418 said:


> smalls,
> I have not figured that out yet to answer your question about if it will be an everyday piece or if the grey MOP pendant will have to coordinate with what I am wearing.  I have to see how it looks with different colors, etc.  I wear neutral colors most of the time with a splash of color usually from my VCA pieces   I think this piece is going to pick up colors beautifully as I can see from photographing it.  It is by far the hardest piece to photograph because light has a profound effect on how it looks. I look forward to seeing how it mixes with my wardrobe!  I do hope it proves to be a versatile everyday piece.  Anybody else have opinions?



I am thinking it will be a great everyday piece too, especially for the fall. I think it will coordinate really well with just about every color. I will be receiving mine next week and cannot wait to see it.


----------



## einseine

This year's gray MOP holiday pendant looks really really special!!!  I also think it's very versatile and can be every day necklace.  I cannot wait new modeling pics coming!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Today I saw the Christmas pendant. 
Truly , photos don't capture this chameleon piece. It's incredibly beautiful. It is NOT flat and dark looking but rather vibrant with beautiful rainbow colors of green, pink, purple and blue. 
Some pieces reflect more pink/ taupe and some appear more green. Impossible to capture in a photograph. 
Highly versatile IMO. The diamond adds a special touch. I really do feel that it can be dressed up or down. It's selling out quickly and I now understand why. 
It's not going to be around for Christmas.....


----------



## kimber418

texasgirliegirl said:


> Today I saw the Christmas pendant.
> Truly , photos don't capture this chameleon piece. It's incredibly beautiful. It is NOT flat and dark looking but rather vibrant with beautiful rainbow colors of green, pink, purple and blue.
> Some pieces reflect more pink/ taupe and some appear more green. Impossible to capture in a photograph.
> Highly versatile IMO. The diamond adds a special touch. I really do feel that it can be dressed up or down. It's selling out quickly and I now understand why.
> It's not going to be around for Christmas.....



I total agree with this!


----------



## allure244

texasgirliegirl said:


> Today I saw the Christmas pendant.
> Truly , photos don't capture this chameleon piece. It's incredibly beautiful. It is NOT flat and dark looking but rather vibrant with beautiful rainbow colors of green, pink, purple and blue.
> Some pieces reflect more pink/ taupe and some appear more green. Impossible to capture in a photograph.
> Highly versatile IMO. The diamond adds a special touch. I really do feel that it can be dressed up or down. It's selling out quickly and I now understand why.
> It's not going to be around for Christmas.....



oooh your post makes me so excited. i ordered mine from neiman's (the two stores closest to me don't carry VCA) and am waiting for it to be shipped. maybe i'll go take a sneak peak at the boutique too. hee hee.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

allure244 said:


> oooh your post makes me so excited. i ordered mine from neiman's (the two stores closest to me don't carry VCA) and am waiting for it to be shipped. maybe i'll go take a sneak peak at the boutique too. hee hee.



Did you specify light or dark? I've been td that there are variations in the tone of the gray but I really couldn't tell a difference. It really changed with the lighting. You are going to love the piece.


----------



## PennyD2911

einseine said:


> This year's gray MOP holiday pendant looks really really special!!!  I also think it's very versatile and can be every day necklace.  I cannot wait new modeling pics coming!!!




Looking forward to seeing them. &#128522;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## allure244

texasgirliegirl said:


> Did you specify light or dark? I've been td that there are variations in the tone of the gray but I really couldn't tell a difference. It really changed with the lighting. You are going to love the piece.



No i didn't. I'm going to see what it looks like in person once it arrives. I hope I love it. But if not, theres a lot of other things on my wish list. hee hee.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

allure244 said:


> No i didn't. I'm going to see what it looks like in person once it arrives. I hope I love it. But if not, theres a lot of other things on my wish list. hee hee.



The list just never seems to end.....


----------



## Hed Kandi

Hello Ladies, 

I have just bought something from VCA and there is a defect. I bought it overseas and dealing with a local store and the store which I bought the item from. Has anyone ever made a complaint? any suggestions welcomed. 

Thanks


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hed Kandi said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I have just bought something from VCA and there is a defect. I bought it overseas and dealing with a local store and the store which I bought the item from. Has anyone ever made a complaint? any suggestions welcomed.
> 
> Thanks



Never had a problem but there is a customer service department. 
What I've heard is that they are responsive but that it can take a while. 
What happened?


----------



## Hed Kandi

texasgirliegirl said:


> Never had a problem but there is a customer service department.
> What I've heard is that they are responsive but that it can take a while.
> What happened?



Thanks for the tip. But was looking for a more senior person. its a loong story which I will share once I have a solution. thanks again!


----------



## bougainvillier

My SA sent me more pics of the holiday pendant. I'm really hoping to see it today


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

texasgirliegirl said:


> Today I saw the Christmas pendant.
> Truly , photos don't capture this chameleon piece. It's incredibly beautiful. It is NOT flat and dark looking but rather vibrant with beautiful rainbow colors of green, pink, purple and blue.
> Some pieces reflect more pink/ taupe and some appear more green. Impossible to capture in a photograph.
> Highly versatile IMO. The diamond adds a special touch. I really do feel that it can be dressed up or down. It's selling out quickly and I now understand why.
> It's not going to be around for Christmas.....



You have done a beautiful job at describing this pendant, well done!!! I totally agree with your description and I can not wait to get mine next week!!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

kimber418 said:


> I received my holiday pendant yesterday and I have to say that it really is a special piece.  This piece is VERY hard to photograph.  My advice is that if you are even considering to purchase this-- try to see it in person.  It is very beautiful and much more beautiful than photos. I would not recommend this piece if it is your first VCA piece or even second or third due to the fact that it is very unique and not a piece that you would wear everyday like a MOP or all gold vintage alhambra pendant.  It does change colors and is filled with pinks, greens & blue florescent shimmers.



Woohoo major congrats sweetie!!! She is stunning! I'm waiting to recieve mine from being lengthened, I hope it comes in next week!!!


----------



## Bethc

Double post


----------



## Bethc

One of the SAs posted some of the pics of the new stackable Perlee rings w/stones. They're available October 1st.


----------



## sbelle

I picked up the super vintage alhambra yellow gold pave earclips a few months ago, but they've been tucked away in my safety deposit box at the bank until last week.  They are on their way back, but for anyone who might be interested, I took a comparison shot with my regular size vintage alhambra size.


----------



## xianni

sbelle said:


> I picked up the super vintage alhambra yellow gold pave earclips a few months ago, but they've been tucked away in my safety deposit box at the bank until last week.  They are on their way back, but for anyone who might be interested, I took a comparison shot with my regular size vintage alhambra size.


really stunning, like diamond with gold! my list is longer and longer now.


----------



## bocagirl

Bethc said:


> One of the SAs posted some of the pics of the new stackable Perlee rings w/stones. They're available October 1st.
> 
> View attachment 2764524
> 
> 
> View attachment 2764525


LOVE the new stackable rings!  Especially the white gold and turquoise.  Does anyone know the cost?  My 16 year anniversary was yesterday so I'm looking for a gift!


----------



## Bethc

bocagirl said:


> LOVE the new stackable rings!  Especially the white gold and turquoise.  Does anyone know the cost?  My 16 year anniversary was yesterday so I'm looking for a gift!




The Wg/turquoise are $3250.


----------



## ghoztz

sbelle said:


> I picked up the super vintage alhambra yellow gold pave earclips a few months ago, but they've been tucked away in my safety deposit box at the bank until last week.  They are on their way back, but for anyone who might be interested, I took a comparison shot with my regular size vintage alhambra size.




Stunning!!  A modeling photo is highly recommended.  .


----------



## bocagirl

Bethc said:


> The Wg/turquoise are $3250.


Thanks for the info!

I see one in my future!  Gorgeous!!  Will match my 10 motif turquoise necklace beautifully!


----------



## PennyD2911

Bethc said:


> One of the SAs posted some of the pics of the new stackable Perlee rings w/stones. They're available October 1st.
> 
> View attachment 2764524
> 
> 
> View attachment 2764525




I like those, thx for sharing the pix!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> I picked up the super vintage alhambra yellow gold pave earclips a few months ago, but they've been tucked away in my safety deposit box at the bank until last week.  They are on their way back, but for anyone who might be interested, I took a comparison shot with my regular size vintage alhambra size.



Sbelle you are killing me!!!
Omg!
Gorgeousness times two...


----------



## einseine

sbelle said:


> I picked up the super vintage alhambra yellow gold pave earclips a few months ago, but they've been tucked away in my safety deposit box at the bank until last week.  They are on their way back, but for anyone who might be interested, I took a comparison shot with my regular size vintage alhambra size.



Gorgeous!!


----------



## stylemechanel

sbelle said:


> I picked up the super vintage alhambra yellow gold pave earclips a few months ago, but they've been tucked away in my safety deposit box at the bank until last week.  They are on their way back, but for anyone who might be interested, I took a comparison shot with my regular size vintage alhambra size.



So so pretty! Thank you sbelle and congrats!


----------



## kimber418

sbelle said:


> I picked up the super vintage alhambra yellow gold pave earclips a few months ago, but they've been tucked away in my safety deposit box at the bank until last week.  They are on their way back, but for anyone who might be interested, I took a comparison shot with my regular size vintage alhambra size.


No words sbelle~   I keep saying that the small vintage YG diamond earrings are next on my list but then this picture.........

Stunning!  How on earth do you decide which ones to wear?


----------



## cung

A long time lurker but finally I will get my very 1st VCA piece end of this year. However I  could not decide what to get... the long list has been narrowed down to 2 pieces:
- small frivole earrings
- 5 motif yellow gold vintage alhambra bracelet
I think I will get a lot of use with the earrings but the alhambra is VCA iconic piece. My friend suggests I could link 2 bracelet together to wear as 10-motif necklace, which I found is quite practical for my budget. Get a bracelet now and buy another one in future, then when my daughters grow up I could give one to each of them. Anyone here have do the same thing, link 2 braclelets together and worn as a 10-motif necklace? Is the claps very noticeable?
There is no VCA in my country so I could not try any pieces irl. But I have seen the 10 motif gold necklace on others sometimes, it is stunning and quite a statement piece. And I never see frivole earrings or necklace irl, which made my decision more difficult.

Any advice? Please chime in and tell me what your ladies think about it


----------



## A Class Act

Hi all, I'm in NYC until Sunday. Visited VCA today and they don't have the small yellow good frivole ear clips and the sales lady said there are none left in the whole country! Has anyone seen any of these anywhere? Thank you!


----------



## kimber418

A Class Act said:


> Hi all, I'm in NYC until Sunday. Visited VCA today and they don't have the small yellow good frivole ear clips and the sales lady said there are none left in the whole country! Has anyone seen any of these anywhere? Thank you!


Have you tried any Neiman Marcus stores that carry VCA?  I would think you would be able to find a pair of YG small frivole.  BTW I have these earrings and they are amazing!  Good luck!  I hope you find a pair.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cung said:


> A long time lurker but finally I will get my very 1st VCA piece end of this year. However I  could not decide what to get... the long list has been narrowed down to 2 pieces:
> - small frivole earrings
> - 5 motif yellow gold vintage alhambra bracelet
> I think I will get a lot of use with the earrings but the alhambra is VCA iconic piece. My friend suggests I could link 2 bracelet together to wear as 10-motif necklace, which I found is quite practical for my budget. Get a bracelet now and buy another one in future, then when my daughters grow up I could give one to each of them. Anyone here have do the same thing, link 2 braclelets together and worn as a 10-motif necklace? Is the claps very noticeable?
> There is no VCA in my country so I could not try any pieces irl. But I have seen the 10 motif gold necklace on others sometimes, it is stunning and quite a statement piece. And I never see frivole earrings or necklace irl, which made my decision more difficult.
> 
> Any advice? Please chime in and tell me what your ladies think about it



I vote for the earrings or any earrings vs the bracelet.   Not wild about the idea of buying two bracelets to wear as a necklace. While the clasp isn't that noticeable when wearing two 10 motifs, I worry that it will be in such a short necklace.


----------



## jssl1688

texasgirliegirl said:


> I vote for the earrings or any earrings vs the bracelet.   Not wild about the idea of buying two bracelets to wear as a necklace. While the clasp isn't that noticeable when wearing two 10 motifs, I worry that it will be in such a short necklace.







sbelle said:


> I picked up the super vintage alhambra yellow gold pave earclips a few months ago, but they've been tucked away in my safety deposit box at the bank until last week.  They are on their way back, but for anyone who might be interested, I took a comparison shot with my regular size vintage alhambra size.




Gorgeous sbelle!!!! Just gorg!!



cung said:


> A long time lurker but finally I will get my very 1st VCA piece end of this year. However I  could not decide what to get... the long list has been narrowed down to 2 pieces:
> - small frivole earrings
> - 5 motif yellow gold vintage alhambra bracelet
> I think I will get a lot of use with the earrings but the alhambra is VCA iconic piece. My friend suggests I could link 2 bracelet together to wear as 10-motif necklace, which I found is quite practical for my budget. Get a bracelet now and buy another one in future, then when my daughters grow up I could give one to each of them. Anyone here have do the same thing, link 2 braclelets together and worn as a 10-motif necklace? Is the claps very noticeable?
> There is no VCA in my country so I could not try any pieces irl. But I have seen the 10 motif gold necklace on others sometimes, it is stunning and quite a statement piece. And I never see frivole earrings or necklace irl, which made my decision more difficult.
> 
> Any advice? Please chime in and tell me what your ladies think about it




I agree with not linking the 5 motif twice to make it as a necklace. To be honest, I think it would be too tight unless u have an extremely small neck. If u pushed it, u could put a extender to make it work. 

Between the frivole and vintage alhambra yg I vote for the yg vintage. I have both but love the vintage. I think if u plan to link it into a necklace in the future, you can get a 10 motif. I love my frivole as well but I don't get as much use for several reasons. Alhambra is such a classic. Which ever you decide, both would be a piece to cherish and adore.


----------



## cung

texasgirliegirl said:


> I vote for the earrings or any earrings vs the bracelet.   Not wild about the idea of buying two bracelets to wear as a necklace. While the clasp isn't that noticeable when wearing two 10 motifs, I worry that it will be in such a short necklace.



That's what I concern too. The clasp seems more noticeable when it's near the neck, right.

I am petite only 5'3" with very small ears and hands, then large frivole earrings would be too much for me. 16" necklace looks like 17" on others, then normally I wear 15" to get a close fit


----------



## hopingoneday

cung said:


> A long time lurker but finally I will get my very 1st VCA piece end of this year. However I  could not decide what to get... the long list has been narrowed down to 2 pieces:
> - small frivole earrings
> - 5 motif yellow gold vintage alhambra bracelet
> I think I will get a lot of use with the earrings but the alhambra is VCA iconic piece. My friend suggests I could link 2 bracelet together to wear as 10-motif necklace, which I found is quite practical for my budget. Get a bracelet now and buy another one in future, then when my daughters grow up I could give one to each of them. Anyone here have do the same thing, link 2 braclelets together and worn as a 10-motif necklace? Is the claps very noticeable?
> There is no VCA in my country so I could not try any pieces irl. But I have seen the 10 motif gold necklace on others sometimes, it is stunning and quite a statement piece. And I never see frivole earrings or necklace irl, which made my decision more difficult.
> 
> Any advice? Please chime in and tell me what your ladies think about it


Hmmm, my vote would be to wait and get a 10-motif necklace as your first piece.  I wear that more often than the earrings.  For the earrings themselves, since you are very petite you might consider a pair of the alhambra earrings in sweet size.  Easier on the budget and SO easy to wear!  I get lots of compliments on mine.


----------



## hopingoneday

sbelle said:


> I picked up the super vintage alhambra yellow gold pave earclips a few months ago, but they've been tucked away in my safety deposit box at the bank until last week.  They are on their way back, but for anyone who might be interested, I took a comparison shot with my regular size vintage alhambra size.


]

Sbelle, you are killing me!  These are really beautiful!  Your collection is TDF, truly. Is there anything left on your list???


----------



## hopingoneday

bougainvillier said:


> My SA sent me more pics of the holiday pendant. I'm really hoping to see it today
> 
> View attachment 2764415
> 
> 
> View attachment 2764416



Wow, this really looks SO pretty.  I am afraid to go see it in person!


----------



## hopingoneday

Bethc said:


> One of the SAs posted some of the pics of the new stackable Perlee rings w/stones. They're available October 1st.
> 
> View attachment 2764524
> 
> 
> View attachment 2764525


I hope all of you don't think me horribly rude to say these rings just don't do it for me, personally?  They are pretty, for sure, but I don't find them quite as special as so many other VCA pieces. Maybe because my fingers are very tiny and I think they would probably look too chunky on me? Thank goodness for that, I guess, because it seems like I could see myself craving just about everything else they make.  Am I alone in not finding this design so compelling?


----------



## LVoeletters

sbelle said:


> I picked up the super vintage alhambra yellow gold pave earclips a few months ago, but they've been tucked away in my safety deposit box at the bank until last week.  They are on their way back, but for anyone who might be interested, I took a comparison shot with my regular size vintage alhambra size.




Wow what a helpful picture. And so stunning!


----------



## cung

hopingoneday said:


> Hmmm, my vote would be to wait and get a 10-motif necklace as your first piece.  I wear that more often than the earrings.  For the earrings themselves, since you are very petite you might consider a pair of the alhambra earrings in sweet size.  Easier on the budget and SO easy to wear!  I get lots of compliments on mine.



I have checked the VCA online boutique and only the 5 motif yellow gold bracelet is in stock now. the small frivole earrings and 10 motif yellow gold necklace is not in stock, not sure when it will be restock again. Seems like the pink gold is more popular as both necklace and bracelet is available.

For alhambra sweet earrings, they are so cute and lovely. But do you think it would be too much for wearing both earrings and necklace in clover motif, and in yellow gold? In the long run I would def. get the 10 motif gold necklace, it would be my statement piece, but out of my budget right now. Too much to think and decide.


----------



## pigleto972001

Definitely the YG Alhambra is my vote  I got the 10 motif necklace first then the bracelet. I get lots of compliments and it looks nice w my skin tone. I never would have thought to get it but when I tried it I fell in love w it. 

The bracelet is also quite nice! I like to link it w the necklace. Good luck w your decision


----------



## bougainvillier

pigleto972001 said:


> Definitely the YG Alhambra is my vote  I got the 10 motif necklace first then the bracelet. I get lots of compliments and it looks nice w my skin tone. I never would have thought to get it but when I tried it I fell in love w it.
> 
> The bracelet is also quite nice! I like to link it w the necklace. Good luck w your decision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765060



Wow that is gorgeous! Do you often wear your 10 motif with the bracelet? I have never seen a picture of them linked for a necklace. Wondering what the length looks like? 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## bougainvillier

hopingoneday said:


> I hope all of you don't think me horribly rude to say these rings just don't do it for me, personally?  They are pretty, for sure, but I don't find them quite as special as so many other VCA pieces. Maybe because my fingers are very tiny and I think they would probably look too chunky on me? Thank goodness for that, I guess, because it seems like I could see myself craving just about everything else they make.  Am I alone in not finding this design so compelling?



I am with you on this one, I have to say. 

I have small fingers as well, but I do like wide rings from time to time. The Perlee clover diamond ring for example is amazing! But something about this one speaks off to me. I don't know what quite yet.


----------



## pigleto972001

bougainvillier said:


> Wow that is gorgeous! Do you often wear your 10 motif with the bracelet? I have never seen a picture of them linked for a necklace. Wondering what the length looks like?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing




Thanks  I love it w solid non v neck tops. I'll see if I can get a before and after shot


----------



## hermes_fan

hopingoneday said:


> I hope all of you don't think me horribly rude to say these rings just don't do it for me, personally?  They are pretty, for sure, but I don't find them quite as special as so many other VCA pieces. Maybe because my fingers are very tiny and I think they would probably look too chunky on me? Thank goodness for that, I guess, because it seems like I could see myself craving just about everything else they make.  Am I alone in not finding this design so compelling?



I agree that I don't find these quite as special as their other pieces but then I used to think the Alhambra design in general was ugly about 15 years ago and now I'm hooked!


----------



## cung

pigleto972001 said:


> Definitely the YG Alhambra is my vote  I got the 10 motif necklace first then the bracelet. I get lots of compliments and it looks nice w my skin tone. I never would have thought to get it but when I tried it I fell in love w it.
> 
> The bracelet is also quite nice! I like to link it w the necklace. Good luck w your decision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765060



Your combo is stunning. The Alhambra bracelet just "pop" next to the loves. I wish I could wear these bracelet as stunning as you do but just couldn't for my tiny wrist. The close fit for my bracelet would be 6", otherwise it will slide up my arm. I guess I would not have much use of 5 motif bracelet if don't link it with other bracelet, but this option is off due to the very noticeable look of the clasp. I was left with no choice... Now  I have to  think what piece should I have again


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cung said:


> That's what I concern too. The clasp seems more noticeable when it's near the neck, right.
> 
> I am petite only 5'3" with very small ears and hands, then large frivole earrings would be too much for me. 16" necklace looks like 17" on others, then normally I wear 15" to get a close fit



I'm petite as well. 5'1" and I wear the large frivole earrings all the time. I'm wearing them today! The only time I would not wear them would be with very casual clothes such as work out wear. I gave the yg vintage earrings as well but never wear them. Should have bought the pave version....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hopingoneday said:


> I hope all of you don't think me horribly rude to say these rings just don't do it for me, personally?  They are pretty, for sure, but I don't find them quite as special as so many other VCA pieces. Maybe because my fingers are very tiny and I think they would probably look too chunky on me? Thank goodness for that, I guess, because it seems like I could see myself craving just about everything else they make.  Am I alone in not finding this design so compelling?



Like you, I am not at all interested in these rings.


----------



## cupcake34

> I picked up the super vintage alhambra yellow gold pave earclips a  few months ago, but they've been tucked away in my safety deposit box at  the bank until last week.  They are on their way back, but for anyone  who might be interested, I took a comparison shot with my regular size  vintage alhambra size.



Stunning, congrats!  And I agree with ghoztz, do post some modeling pics  

Which size do you like better? They are both so gorgeous.


----------



## hopingoneday

pigleto972001 said:


> Definitely the YG Alhambra is my vote  I got the 10 motif necklace first then the bracelet. I get lots of compliments and it looks nice w my skin tone. I never would have thought to get it but when I tried it I fell in love w it.
> 
> The bracelet is also quite nice! I like to link it w the necklace. Good luck w your decision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765060


Wow Pigleto, the bracelet looks stunning with the loves. You must get a lot of pleasure out of that stack!
I don't have any VCA bracelets.  Planning on getting one next year, if my DH can take yet another VCA purchase!


----------



## hopingoneday

hermes_fan said:


> I agree that I don't find these quite as special as their other pieces but then I used to think the Alhambra design in general was ugly about 15 years ago and now I'm hooked!



OMG, me too!  But then I saw a YG version on a dear friend and it looked amazing on her!  That was when I fell down the rabbit hole.

FWIW, I used to hate hydrangea (flowers) as a kid...  now they are my favorite!


----------



## hopingoneday

texasgirliegirl said:


> I'm petite as well. 5'1" and I wear the large frivole earrings all the time. I'm wearing them today! The only time I would not wear them would be with very casual clothes such as work out wear. I gave the yg vintage earrings as well but never wear them. Should have bought the pave version....



I agree with TGG on all counts.  I wear the onyx sweets most because I typically am extremely casual (running around with and after my kids, often in jeans or sweats).  When I put on anything that could remotely be described as an "outfit," I reach for the frivoles most often.  I have a pair of vintage size YG pave and I do wear them, but not a lot.


----------



## xianni

Hello VCA lovers, I recently purchased a pair of pre-loved VCA earrings. I thought I could use authenticate4you service. Then I find out they don't do VCA. I'm wondering where I can find a place to authenticate the piece for me? I'm in DC, northern VA area.  Do you have any suggestions? TIA


----------



## DANA21

xianni said:


> Hello VCA lovers, I recently purchased a pair of pre-loved VCA earrings. I thought I could use authenticate4you service. Then I find out they don't do VCA. I'm wondering where I can find a place to authenticate the piece for me? I'm in DC, northern VA area.  Do you have any suggestions? TIA



how about going to the store and ask them 
i would prefer doing that


----------



## bocagirl

I just called the local store and they are getting a few wg and turquoise rings in on October 1st!  I'm going in to try one on and see if I like it.  My only issue is what to stack the ring with.  The SA said that the only stone in wg is turquoise, meaning I won't be able to stack more than one.  I could always just get a plain wg one, but like the option of adding more rings with different gems to the stack in the future.  

All my jewelery is either wg or platinum; I don't have anything in yg (except for dd's pieces, which I have been known to borrow from time to time), so that option isn't available to me.


----------



## PennyD2911

hopingoneday said:


> I hope all of you don't think me horribly rude to say these rings just don't do it for me, personally?  They are pretty, for sure, but I don't find them quite as special as so many other VCA pieces. Maybe because my fingers are very tiny and I think they would probably look too chunky on me? Thank goodness for that, I guess, because it seems like I could see myself craving just about everything else they make.  Am I alone in not finding this design so compelling?




I'm not sure how I feel about these. At first glance I like the look. Then I looked a pix again and I'm not sure. 
I'm wanting a ring to stack with my 3 diamond LOVE ring.  What do you all think about the medium Perlee YG ring?
I'm not sure about the width and I'm 6hours away from my VCA.  I'm wanting 2 rings to stack with my LOVE ring. 
Suggestions?&#128522;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Coconuts40

Hi everybody. 

I hope you are all doing well, and enjoying your VCA items.

I wanted to apologize for the comment that started some frenzy a couple of months ago, about a price increase.  My sales associate told me there would be one in October, and now that I went back, I spoke to another SA that said there wouldn't be a price increase in October.  Well, I am so embarrassed about that, and for posting wrong information on this forum.  I knew this original SA was not the right one for me, based on my conversation with him, now I can confirm I need to find the right SA.


----------



## PennyD2911

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi everybody.
> 
> I hope you are all doing well, and enjoying your VCA items.
> 
> I wanted to apologize for the comment that started some frenzy a couple of months ago, about a price increase.  My sales associate told me there would be one in October, and now that I went back, I spoke to another SA that said there wouldn't be a price increase in October.  Well, I am so embarrassed about that, and for posting wrong information on this forum.  I knew this original SA was not the right one for me, based on my conversation with him, now I can confirm I need to find the right SA.




You are very kind to post a retraction. &#128522;
I questioned my SA about a price increase a few weeks ago and he said no increase for two more years.  That will be great, but who knows he could be wrong also. &#128515;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Chanelconvert

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi everybody.
> 
> I hope you are all doing well, and enjoying your VCA items.
> 
> I wanted to apologize for the comment that started some frenzy a couple of months ago, about a price increase.  My sales associate told me there would be one in October, and now that I went back, I spoke to another SA that said there wouldn't be a price increase in October.  Well, I am so embarrassed about that, and for posting wrong information on this forum.  I knew this original SA was not the right one for me, based on my conversation with him, now I can confirm I need to find the right SA.



That's very kind of you correcting yourself


----------



## Coconuts40

Thanks PennyD2911 and Chanelconvert

No price increase for two years would be fantastic!  I am dying for the magic alhambra long single pendant in Letterwood and a pair of frivole earrings.  Now I know I have time!


----------



## dessert1st

hopingoneday said:


> I hope all of you don't think me horribly rude to say these rings just don't do it for me, personally?  They are pretty, for sure, but I don't find them quite as special as so many other VCA pieces. Maybe because my fingers are very tiny and I think they would probably look too chunky on me? Thank goodness for that, I guess, because it seems like I could see myself craving just about everything else they make.  Am I alone in not finding this design so compelling?




I with you on this one. While I like classic designs that have small details that make it special, this one seems to lack that for me.  And I'm not keen on the pricing. One is not enough to make impact and multiples drives the price up with not enough ooomph to make it worthwhile.  But I have never seen these in person and moods change so maybe one day I may eat my words, but doubt it.  Ha ha!


----------



## cung

texasgirliegirl said:


> I'm petite as well. 5'1" and I wear the large frivole earrings all the time. I'm wearing them today! The only time I would not wear them would be with very casual clothes such as work out wear. I gave the yg vintage earrings as well but never wear them. Should have bought the pave version....



Small Frivole earrings is my first choice as I have incredible small ears, even compared to petite women, but seems they are not around anymore and now you made me undecided again  
I am a working mother of 3 and almost never in "dressy" mood but casual (not jeans and polo shirts). I work in an office fyi. And I love the flower design of frivole  so you can see I almost set up my mind 
Could you post modelling pics of your frivole so I would have an idea how they sit on your ears? I never see any frivole IRL...


----------



## dessert1st

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi everybody.
> 
> I hope you are all doing well, and enjoying your VCA items.
> 
> I wanted to apologize for the comment that started some frenzy a couple of months ago, about a price increase.  My sales associate told me there would be one in October, and now that I went back, I spoke to another SA that said there wouldn't be a price increase in October.  Well, I am so embarrassed about that, and for posting wrong information on this forum.  I knew this original SA was not the right one for me, based on my conversation with him, now I can confirm I need to find the right SA.




I remember this.  You're kind to apologize but don't worry. Your intentions were good and that counts. This forum is here for us to share and that's what you did because you were thoughtful. It's just a bummer that you had a bad SA who decided to give you lousy info.  Shame on him, not you. 

I hope you find the right SA.  I love mine. The whole store is quite awesome in fact. If you want to buy from a distance, PM me.


----------



## stylemechanel

pigleto972001 said:


> Definitely the YG Alhambra is my vote  I got the 10 motif necklace first then the bracelet. I get lots of compliments and it looks nice w my skin tone. I never would have thought to get it but when I tried it I fell in love w it.
> 
> The bracelet is also quite nice! I like to link it w the necklace. Good luck w your decision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765060



Pigleto!!!! You are such an enabler! That VCA bracelet is so pretty on your wrist. I'm am going to my local VCA tomorrow and if they have that in stock I will be trying it on. Thank you for sharing. Again, so so so pretty!!!!


----------



## hopingoneday

cung said:


> Small Frivole earrings is my first choice as I have incredible small ears, even compared to petite women, but seems they are not around anymore and now you made me undecided again
> I am a working mother of 3 and almost never in "dressy" mood but casual (not jeans and polo shirts). I work in an office fyi. And I love the flower design of frivole  so you can see I almost set up my mind
> Could you post modelling pics of your frivole so I would have an idea how they sit on your ears? I never see any frivole IRL...


Sure!  I bet if you call the online store (or a specific boutique) they would waitlist you for the small frivole earrings. They really are not that hard to find; they must be out right now, but they'll come back in. I tried on both sizes and both were very pretty - there really isn't a *huge* difference in size when they're worn.  I only have the smalls because I know I'm generally more comfortable in smaller things, but I was really torn - the large looked gorgeous too!  I think TGG has the large and sbelle might have both.  I will take a picture tomorrow when the light is better and post it for you.  Maybe they can as well, or you can search the thread for mod shots.


----------



## hopingoneday

xianni said:


> Hello VCA lovers, I recently purchased a pair of pre-loved VCA earrings. I thought I could use authenticate4you service. Then I find out they don't do VCA. I'm wondering where I can find a place to authenticate the piece for me? I'm in DC, northern VA area.  Do you have any suggestions? TIA


if you take them in to a boutique, they'll send them to NYC for authentication but they will also charge you a lot of $ (and it will likely take 2 - 4 weeks...).


----------



## hopingoneday

PennyD2911 said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about these. At first glance I like the look. Then I looked a pix again and I'm not sure.
> I'm wanting a ring to stack with my 3 diamond LOVE ring.  What do you all think about the medium Perlee YG ring?
> I'm not sure about the width and I'm 6hours away from my VCA.  I'm wanting 2 rings to stack with my LOVE ring.
> Suggestions?&#55357;&#56842;
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


I'm not positive I know which perlee you're referring to.  Could you post a picture?

My mind is also going to a very thin eternity band(s).  Did you look at Victor Canera's, for instance?  They're so delicate, feminine and pretty.


----------



## stylemechanel

cung said:


> Your combo is stunning. The Alhambra bracelet just "pop" next to the loves. I wish I could wear these bracelet as stunning as you do but just couldn't for my tiny wrist. The close fit for my bracelet would be 6", otherwise it will slide up my arm. I guess I would not have much use of 5 motif bracelet if don't link it with other bracelet, but this option is off due to the very noticeable look of the clasp. I was left with no choice... Now  I have to  think what piece should I have again



Hi cung, I have the very same problem - I mostly likely have the smallest adult wrist on the planet - think children's size.   I am dropping my vintage alhambra bracelet off tomorrow for sizing, they will be taking the full inch out. I will post pics when I get it back, maybe that will change your mind?  You never know......



hermes_fan said:


> I agree that I don't find these quite as special as their other pieces but then I used to think the Alhambra design in general was ugly about 15 years ago and now I'm hooked!



Me too!  And then something happened, like a switch was turned on and here I am.  I have one piece, about to pick out another tomorrow, and I have a growing list. I guess timing is a funny thing, the focus on how to spend available funds ( last child almost out of college, retirement paid for and ready, etc.),  and how our tastes change.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cung said:


> Small Frivole earrings is my first choice as I have incredible small ears, even compared to petite women, but seems they are not around anymore and now you made me undecided again
> I am a working mother of 3 and almost never in "dressy" mood but casual (not jeans and polo shirts). I work in an office fyi. And I love the flower design of frivole  so you can see I almost set up my mind
> Could you post modelling pics of your frivole so I would have an idea how they sit on your ears? I never see any frivole IRL...



There are photos here on tpf of my earrings but I'm not sure how to pull them up. Have you tried a search?
These are wonderful earrings. My absolute favorites  
With either size you really can't go wrong.


----------



## pigleto972001

stylemechanel said:


> Pigleto!!!! You are such an enabler! That VCA bracelet is so pretty on your wrist. I'm am going to my local VCA tomorrow and if they have that in stock I will be trying it on. Thank you for sharing. Again, so so so pretty!!!!




Great! Pls keep us posted ! I thought I would just use it to extend the necklace but i like it w the Loves &#128522;
I loved the malachite necklace but think i can get more use w this bracelet 

Still dreaming of the magic white gold necklace !!


----------



## ChaneLisette

cung said:


> Your combo is stunning. The Alhambra bracelet just "pop" next to the loves. I wish I could wear these bracelet as stunning as you do but just couldn't for my tiny wrist. The close fit for my bracelet would be 6", otherwise it will slide up my arm. I guess I would not have much use of 5 motif bracelet if don't link it with other bracelet, but this option is off due to the very noticeable look of the clasp. I was left with no choice... Now  I have to  think what piece should I have again



I have very small wrists too and have had many links removed from both of my 5-motif bracelets. At first I did not think they would be short enough but I think they did a good job and are a great fit. I think you would be pleasantly surprised. Sometimes I link both of my 5-motif bracelets together and really like the way that looks too. The only thing I cannot do is link them to make a necklace because they have been shortened so much.


----------



## stylemechanel

pigleto972001 said:


> Great! Pls keep us posted ! I thought I would just use it to extend the necklace but i like it w the Loves &#128522;
> I loved the malachite necklace but think i can get more use w this bracelet
> 
> Still dreaming of the magic white gold necklace !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765600



 Just one word....Wow!!!! Everything looks spectacular.


----------



## xianni

DANA21 said:


> how about going to the store and ask them
> i would prefer doing that


Thank you for your suggestion. I'll go and have a try.


----------



## PennyD2911

hopingoneday said:


> I'm not positive I know which perlee you're referring to.  Could you post a picture?
> 
> My mind is also going to a very thin eternity band(s).  Did you look at Victor Canera's, for instance?  They're so delicate, feminine and pretty.



I'll have to find a pic. There are two types of Perlee rings. The wide one, probably 8mm, and then the beaded one. There are 4 sizes in that one, small medium, large and graduated.


----------



## xianni

hopingoneday said:


> if you take them in to a boutique, they'll send them to NYC for authentication but they will also charge you a lot of $ (and it will likely take 2 - 4 weeks...).


Thank you for the info. I'll go to my local NM store and have a try.


----------



## stylemechanel

PennyD2911 said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about these. At first glance I like the look. Then I looked a pix again and I'm not sure.
> I'm wanting a ring to stack with my 3 diamond LOVE ring.  What do you all think about the medium Perlee YG ring?
> I'm not sure about the width and I'm 6hours away from my VCA.  I'm wanting 2 rings to stack with my LOVE ring.
> Suggestions?&#55357;&#56842;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Hi PennyD, how about the Tiffany  Legacy Band Ring? You can get all diamonds, diamonds and emeralds, sapphires, a mix, etc. They come in platinum, gold,, white gold. I have a stack of three - one all diamonds, two diamonds and emeralds. I mix and match and find them very versatile. They fit beautifully next to any ring because they have a straight edge. I know its not VCA but something to think about. Sorry - I wanted to post a link but it didn't work, easy to search though, so sorry - technically challenged. Sigh.....


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> Hi PennyD, how about the Tiffany  Legacy Band Ring? You can get all diamonds, diamonds and emeralds, sapphires, a mix, etc. They come in platinum, gold,, white gold. I have a stack of three - one all diamonds, two diamonds and emeralds. I mix and match and find them very versatile. They fit beautifully next to any ring because they have a straight edge. I know its not VCA but something to think about. Sorry - I wanted to post a link but it didn't work, easy to search though, so sorry - technically challenged. Sigh.....



Thank you! 
 I have a 4.5ct celebration/eternity band but I don't want to wear it all the time. 
I will check out the Tiff Legacy.


----------



## hopingoneday

PennyD2911 said:


> I'll have to find a pic. There are two types of Perlee rings. The wide one, probably 8mm, and then the beaded one. There are 4 sizes in that one, small medium, large and graduated.



I know which one you mean now.
I have seen this perlee stacked with a Cartier Trinity but not the love. It's so pretty!  I think it would look really nice with the Love! But I might prefer the thinner (small) version.  That way you could always add to your stack in future if you wanted to...


----------



## hopingoneday

pigleto972001 said:


> Great! Pls keep us posted ! I thought I would just use it to extend the necklace but i like it w the Loves &#128522;
> I loved the malachite necklace but think i can get more use w this bracelet
> 
> Still dreaming of the magic white gold necklace !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765600


That necklace is so, so pretty!


----------



## PennyD2911

hopingoneday said:


> I know which one you mean now.
> I have seen this perlee stacked with a Cartier Trinity but not the love. It's so pretty!  I think it would look really nice with the Love! But I might prefer the thinner (small) version.  That way you could always add to your stack in future if you wanted to...



Yes, good point.   I think I might try both sizes and see which looks and feels the best. Since the LOVE ring is wide adding more width will get uncomfortable.


----------



## purseinsanity

My first VCA pieces. I couldn't be happier!


----------



## purseinsanity

kewave said:


> Hi VCA lovers,
> I own 2 tens MOP YG at the moment. Am thinking of adding another 10 motifs alhambra vintage necklace. Which one would you suggest: Onyx; Malachite or Pink Gold?



Onyx for versatility.


----------



## purseinsanity

**Chanel** said:


> This is me last week with my one and only (so far) VCA piece in action . Got this a few months ago, but didn't had the chance to post it yet.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share .



Beautiful!  I'm sorry about your fur baby sweetie!  Hope you are ok.  Miss you!


----------



## valnsw

purseinsanity said:


> My first VCA pieces. I couldn't be happier!



Congrats! Lovely pieces, great to see u in here! U will find yourself wanting more &#128540;


----------



## purseinsanity

valnsw said:


> Congrats! Lovely pieces, great to see u in here! U will find yourself wanting more &#55357;&#56860;



I already am!  :shame::shame:

And thank you!


----------



## cung

have anyone here have bought any preloved VCA on rubylane or 1stdibs? Are they reliable as I see it's quite similar to ebay but not individual sellers. They do listed some VCA pieces with great price


----------



## hopingoneday

purseinsanity said:


> My first VCA pieces. I couldn't be happier!




STUNNING.  You are all serious enablers.  VCA bracelet is now #1 on my wish list.


----------



## cung

purseinsanity said:


> My first VCA pieces. I couldn't be happier!



Your malachite is really a stunner, and the way you stack the love in between 2 clover bracelets just compliment each other so much


----------



## Suzie

purseinsanity said:


> My first VCA pieces. I couldn't be happier!



Wow, just gorgeous Purse!


----------



## Suzie

pigleto972001 said:


> Great! Pls keep us posted ! I thought I would just use it to extend the necklace but i like it w the Loves &#128522;
> I loved the malachite necklace but think i can get more use w this bracelet
> 
> Still dreaming of the magic white gold necklace !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765600



Gorgeous, do you own both?


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh no, I wish  the neimans folks let me try the magic necklace on ! Its on my wish list. The YG is mine tho  I love the magic!


----------



## Lubina

> have anyone here have bought any preloved VCA on rubylane or 1stdibs?


 
I had a similar question about preloved pieces. For those that have purchased them was the savings worth it if they did not come with a certificate? I've seen a few pieces that are tempting but after researching the cost of authentication am wondering if in the end is it worth the c. 10-20% difference.

Thanks!


----------



## ChaneLisette

purseinsanity said:


> My first VCA pieces. I couldn't be happier!



So beautiful! Great choices! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Bethc

hopingoneday said:


> I hope all of you don't think me horribly rude to say these rings just don't do it for me, personally?  They are pretty, for sure, but I don't find them quite as special as so many other VCA pieces. Maybe because my fingers are very tiny and I think they would probably look too chunky on me? Thank goodness for that, I guess, because it seems like I could see myself craving just about everything else they make.  Am I alone in not finding this design so compelling?


 
I don't think it's rude.  We had been waiting to pics of these rings for a while and they just got them in, so I thought I'd post the pics.  Not everything VCA makes appeals to everyone.

For reference, the SA who took this pics is about 5'1" and is also 5 months pregnant.


----------



## Bethc

purseinsanity said:


> Onyx for versatility.


 
Gorgeous stack!


----------



## tutushopper

purseinsanity said:


> My first VCA pieces. I couldn't be happier!



I'm not a yellow gold lover, but this photo is just so fabulous!  Congrats on choosing such lovely iconic pieces.


----------



## tutushopper

pigleto972001 said:


> Great! Pls keep us posted ! I thought I would just use it to extend the necklace but i like it w the Loves &#128522;
> I loved the malachite necklace but think i can get more use w this bracelet
> 
> Still dreaming of the magic white gold necklace !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765600



Sooooooooo pretty!


----------



## tutushopper

stylemechanel said:


> Hi cung, I have the very same problem - I mostly likely have the smallest adult wrist on the planet - think children's size.   I am dropping my vintage alhambra bracelet off tomorrow for sizing, they will be taking the full inch out. I will post pics when I get it back, maybe that will change your mind?  You never know......
> 
> Me too!  And then something happened, like a switch was turned on and here I am.  I have one piece, about to pick out another tomorrow, and I have a growing list. I guess timing is a funny thing, the focus on how to spend available funds ( last child almost out of college, retirement paid for and ready, etc.),  and how our tastes change.



I can't wait to see what you choose; please post photos soon before I fly out.


----------



## stylemechanel

purseinsanity said:


> My first VCA pieces. I couldn't be happier!



Insanely beautiful, both individually and together. Congratulations on your first pieces!


----------



## **Chanel**

purseinsanity said:


> Beautiful!  I'm sorry about your fur baby sweetie!  Hope you are ok.  Miss you!



Thank you, sweetie ! I miss Max every day, but time will make things better I hope.
I have missed you too on the forum, hope all is well with you. I love your new VCA purchases, they look fabulous stacked with your Love. Do you find the Malachite a durable stone when stacking with other bracelets (when it comes to scratches, I mean)? I was planning to get my second VCA piece soon  but that plan has been delayed now because of all the unexpected vet bills and my other dog who needs lots of care now.
But in the meantime, I love seeing all the enabling pictures in this thread and as for you, I just have a feeling there will be many more VCA pieces in your future .


----------



## cung

stylemechanel said:


> Hi cung, I have the very same problem - I mostly likely have the smallest adult wrist on the planet - think children's size.   I am dropping my vintage alhambra bracelet off tomorrow for sizing, they will be taking the full inch out. I will post pics when I get it back, maybe that will change your mind?  You never know......


Can't wait to see your "new" bracelet after shortened. Please post modelling pics once you get it.


----------



## xianni

Does anyone have the same situation as I have? Hope you don't feel my question is too strange. 

I love VCA and I'm a very low key person. Though I love alhambra line I found a lot of people know it (surprising). Then topic they'll discuss with me about: if my item is real or not, if it's real then what's the price range, how I can afford it etc. I felt really uncomfortable. I'm wondering should I buy from perlee or flower line (it's from VCA and less common).


----------



## tutushopper

xianni said:


> Does anyone have the same situation as I have? Hope you don't feel my question is too strange.
> 
> I love VCA and I'm a very low key person. Though I love alhambra line I found a lot of people know it (surprising). Then topic they'll discuss with me about: if my item is real or not, if it's real then what's the price range, how I can afford it etc. I felt really uncomfortable. I'm wondering should I buy from perlee or flower line (it's from VCA and less common).



Or you can just smile and say thank you and not reply or else tell them it was a gift, or even tell them that you just can't speak of prices, as your mother (father, grandmother, whomever) taught you it was gauche to do so.  That should steer them clear of asking again.


----------



## sbelle

hopingoneday said:


> if you take them in to a boutique, they'll send them to NYC for authentication but they will also charge you a lot of $ (and it will likely take 2 - 4 weeks...).





xianni said:


> Thank you for your suggestion. I'll go and have a try.




*hopingoneday* is right, they will not authenticate anything for you in the store.  And if you wish to have it sent for authentication it is very expensive.   The last time I asked for an authentication fee was 2009 and it was $500 then.  I am quite certain that you wouldn't be able to get it authenticated for that price today.

I would like to add though that I don't think it is so bad that they don't authenticate in store.  I have several older authentic pieces that I suspect many of the sales people wouldn't know whether my pieces were authentic or not.  And I've had sales people give me incorrect information about what VCA has and hasn't made in the past.


----------



## sbelle

cung said:


> have anyone here have bought any preloved VCA on rubylane or *1stdibs*? Are they reliable as I see it's quite similar to ebay but not individual sellers. They do listed some VCA pieces with great price



1stdibs - yes.  I have had good luck with purchases there.  But because there are many individual dealers there, I would investigate any dealer that I was thinking about purchasing from.


----------



## xianni

Thank you for your suggestions.


----------



## sbelle

einseine said:


> Gorgeous!!





stylemechanel said:


> So so pretty! Thank you sbelle and congrats!





kimber418 said:


> No words sbelle~   I keep saying that the small vintage YG diamond earrings are next on my list but then this picture.........
> 
> Stunning!  How on earth do you decide which ones to wear?





jssl1688 said:


> Gorgeous sbelle!!!! Just gorg!!





hopingoneday said:


> ]
> 
> Sbelle, you are killing me!  These are really beautiful!  Your collection is TDF, truly. Is there anything left on your list???





LVoeletters said:


> Wow what a helpful picture. And so stunning!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Sbelle you are killing me!!!
> Omg!
> Gorgeousness times two...




Thanks all for your sweet comments.  

When I bought the regular size I had really wanted to the super size, but decided to settle for the regular.   I have been very happy with the regular size and will continue to wear them.

Buying the super size was a little bit of an impulse purchase as I heard that VCA didn't have plans to make any more of them in the near future.  With what other people have posted about the frivole ear clips, I wonder if VCA is trying to make items more scarce to drive up demand.


----------



## xianni

Tutushopper, thank you. I'll try next time!


----------



## tutushopper

sbelle said:


> I picked up the super vintage alhambra yellow gold pave earclips a few months ago, but they've been tucked away in my safety deposit box at the bank until last week.  They are on their way back, but for anyone who might be interested, I took a comparison shot with my regular size vintage alhambra size.



Sorry, packing got in my way!  These are _gorgeous_!  I keep seeing yellow gold VCA pieces that have me questioning my plat/white gold only way of doing things.  I think I'm going to have to go warmer with my first VCA.  Thanks to everyone who posts photos!


----------



## tutushopper

Silly question, as I've never tried any VCA before (HW, yes, VCA, no).  I have two Chanel bracelets that drive me bats trying to get them on (off seems to be much easier), so I'm wondering how easy the vintage Alhambra bracelets are to remove.  Thanks in advance.  Now to decide...onyx...malachite...gold...oh dear!


----------



## ChaneLisette

tutushopper said:


> Silly question, as I've never tried any VCA before (HW, yes, VCA, no).  I have two Chanel bracelets that drive me bats trying to get them on (off seems to be much easier), so I'm wondering how easy the vintage Alhambra bracelets are to remove.  Thanks in advance.  Now to decide...onyx...malachite...gold...oh dear!



Yay Tutu! I am happy to see you thinking of trying some VCA. I think they are easy to put on and take off as I usually wear them on my right arm and am right handed but can easily do it with my left hand. In addition, mine have been shortened quite a bit and I still can work the clasp and put them on myself. Now for which color, start with the one that you would wear the most then work your way from there.


----------



## PennyD2911

purseinsanity said:


> My first VCA pieces. I couldn't be happier!



Congrats purse!
The 5 Motif are beautiful! I'm starting to really love Malachite.  It's such a beautiful stone. 
Enjoy~


----------



## Candice0985

has anyone picked up their Holiday necklaces yet!?


----------



## tutushopper

ChaneLisette said:


> Yay Tutu! I am happy to see you thinking of trying some VCA. I think they are easy to put on and take off as I usually wear them on my right arm and am right handed but can easily do it with my left hand. In addition, mine have been shortened quite a bit and I still can work the clasp and put them on myself. Now for which color, start with the one that you would wear the most then work your way from there.



Thank you so much for answering this!  I could have bought two VCA for what I paid for those darned hard to put on bracelets that I rarely wear due to the difficult clasp.  It's hard to pick one to start with, as I wear a lot of neutrals, so any of those colors would work.  So would MOP, but I want to start with some color, even if it's the absence of color (black). I also would have normally gone for white gold, but seeing the photos posted earlier of the rings (turquoise in white gold, with a white perlee bangle), I think I've decided to go pink (or maybe yellow).  If I make this a move present (a push present but all you push are boxes lol), maybe I'll get more than one!  Thanks again for the advice; much appreciated!  I have gone back to my true and first addiction:  jewelry.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

xianni said:


> Does anyone have the same situation as I have? Hope you don't feel my question is too strange.
> 
> I love VCA and I'm a very low key person. Though I love alhambra line I found a lot of people know it (surprising). Then topic they'll discuss with me about: if my item is real or not, if it's real then what's the price range, how I can afford it etc. I felt really uncomfortable. I'm wondering should I buy from perlee or flower line (it's from VCA and less common).



Buy and wear what you love.  Should nosy individuals ask such questions, you are under no obligation to indulge with answers.  Smile and say thank you for the compliment.


----------



## xianni

Thank you texasgirliegirl, I'll just smile next time.


----------



## ChaneLisette

Candice0985 said:


> has anyone picked up their Holiday necklaces yet!?



Mine is coming in the mail today. I can hardly wait.


----------



## ChaneLisette

tutushopper said:


> Thank you so much for answering this!  I could have bought two VCA for what I paid for those darned hard to put on bracelets that I rarely wear due to the difficult clasp.  It's hard to pick one to start with, as I wear a lot of neutrals, so any of those colors would work.  So would MOP, but I want to start with some color, even if it's the absence of color (black). I also would have normally gone for white gold, but seeing the photos posted earlier of the rings (turquoise in white gold, with a white perlee bangle), I think I've decided to go pink (or maybe yellow).  If I make this a move present (a push present but all you push are boxes lol), maybe I'll get more than one!  Thanks again for the advice; much appreciated!  I have gone back to my true and first addiction:  jewelry.



Black and MOP are great first choices. I started with MOP with WG because it matched my WG Love and then bought the all PG to go with my PG signature Perlée. Now I am thinking more PG, maybe letterwood. I do like the contrast of mixing them too. YG does not go well with my complexion but there are so many great choices. The turquoise is also super pretty. I definitely think you deserve a moving present (or 2!)


----------



## Candice0985

ChaneLisette said:


> Mine is coming in the mail today. I can hardly wait.



soooo exciting! pictures when you get it!?


----------



## pigleto972001

purseinsanity said:


> My first VCA pieces. I couldn't be happier!




Love them!!! Wonder if u can link them together for a necklace?

I was goofing around w my YG pieces and they make a cute headband


----------



## pigleto972001

tutushopper said:


> Silly question, as I've never tried any VCA before (HW, yes, VCA, no).  I have two Chanel bracelets that drive me bats trying to get them on (off seems to be much easier), so I'm wondering how easy the vintage Alhambra bracelets are to remove.  Thanks in advance.  Now to decide...onyx...malachite...gold...oh dear!




Not easy at all for me I'm afraid. I have to get my boyfriend to put it on and take it off. Sometimes I just leave it on for a period of time. Since it's YG it's pretty hardy


----------



## ChaneLisette

Attached are a few pics of my new holiday pendant. It is so gorgeous in real life and I love that it can look dark and light. The MOP has such a beautiful contrast and the diamond has a lot of fire that was hard to capture in photos. I also attached a comparison pic for fun.


----------



## PennyD2911

ChaneLisette said:


> Attached are a few pics of my new holiday pendant. It is so gorgeous in real life and I love that it can look dark and light. The MOP has such a beautiful contrast and the diamond has a lot of fire that was hard to capture in photos. I also attached a comparison pic for fun.



Congratulations! Looks very pretty on you.


----------



## tutushopper

ChaneLisette said:


> Black and MOP are great first choices. I started with MOP with WG because it matched my WG Love and then bought the all PG to go with my PG signature Perlée. Now I am thinking more PG, maybe letterwood. I do like the contrast of mixing them too. YG does not go well with my complexion but there are so many great choices. The turquoise is also super pretty. I definitely think you deserve a moving present (or 2!)



I'm thinking the same thing!  All of my "significant" jewelry is platinum/white gold, as is my love bracelet, but I may break out of the mold and try something wild like PG or YG.  Who knows, maybe both!  I'm going to have fun playing in the store; before I just kind of glanced in the store not really that interested.  Diamonds were all that caught my fancy. I guess I've matured. Well, a little.


----------



## tutushopper

pigleto972001 said:


> Not easy at all for me I'm afraid. I have to get my boyfriend to put it on and take it off. Sometimes I just leave it on for a period of time. Since it's YG it's pretty hardy



Oh dear...then I may start with gold in that case so I can leave it on all of the time.  I don't wear my onyx & agate/chalcedony Chanel very much at all because they are hard even for the SA's to put on (when I bought them...note to self:  if the SA's can't do it, don't buy it!).  I do like the onyx and malachite, too.  I'll definitely have to play with them, as I'll need them shortened as well which will make them even harder.


----------



## tutushopper

ChaneLisette said:


> Attached are a few pics of my new holiday pendant. It is so gorgeous in real life and I love that it can look dark and light. The MOP has such a beautiful contrast and the diamond has a lot of fire that was hard to capture in photos. I also attached a comparison pic for fun.



WOW!  So pretty!  That's really stunning on you, and love how the color changes (and your other pendants).


----------



## hopingoneday

ChaneLisette said:


> Mine is coming in the mail today. I can hardly wait.



!!!


----------



## hopingoneday

ChaneLisette said:


> Attached are a few pics of my new holiday pendant. It is so gorgeous in real life and I love that it can look dark and light. The MOP has such a beautiful contrast and the diamond has a lot of fire that was hard to capture in photos. I also attached a comparison pic for fun.



It looks beautiful on you!  You have gorgeous coloring (you, not the pendant, although that does too)


----------



## HADASSA

ChaneLisette said:


> Attached are a few pics of my new holiday pendant. It is so gorgeous in real life and I love that it can look dark and light. The MOP has such a beautiful contrast and the diamond has a lot of fire that was hard to capture in photos. I also attached a comparison pic for fun.


 
Quite the chameleon - ENJOY


----------



## ghoztz

ChaneLisette said:


> Attached are a few pics of my new holiday pendant. It is so gorgeous in real life and I love that it can look dark and light. The MOP has such a beautiful contrast and the diamond has a lot of fire that was hard to capture in photos. I also attached a comparison pic for fun.



GORGEOUS!!    Love the fact that it changes color so drastically.  As if you got two necklaces.  Really like this year 's holiday pendant!!


----------



## smalls

kimber418 said:


> smalls,
> I have not figured that out yet to answer your question about if it will be an everyday piece or if the grey MOP pendant will have to coordinate with what I am wearing.  I have to see how it looks with different colors, etc.  I wear neutral colors most of the time with a splash of color usually from my VCA pieces   I think this piece is going to pick up colors beautifully as I can see from photographing it.  It is by far the hardest piece to photograph because light has a profound effect on how it looks. I look forward to seeing how it mixes with my wardrobe!  I do hope it proves to be a versatile everyday piece.  Anybody else have opinions?



Since you wear a lot of neutral colors I think it will be very versatile and look great with just about anything!  Congrats again it's such a gorgeous necklace.


----------



## smalls

ChaneLisette said:


> Attached are a few pics of my new holiday pendant. It is so gorgeous in real life and I love that it can look dark and light. The MOP has such a beautiful contrast and the diamond has a lot of fire that was hard to capture in photos. I also attached a comparison pic for fun.



Wow this looks so gorgeous on you!  Congrats and thanks for the pics!  The more pics I see of the holiday pendant the more I like it.  It's amazing how different it looks based on the lighting.  Are the pics with it the lighter look in bright lighting or using flash?


----------



## cherylc

hi everyone! new here but wanted to share a vintage piece i got from an antique show a few years ago. they didn't have much info about the piece but from my research i think it's from the 1990's but i could be wrong. if anyone has info please LMK!!


----------



## dialv

purseinsanity said:


> My first VCA pieces. I couldn't be happier!


Omg, I love your bracelets. I am really starting to want a 5 motif malachite after seeing this one.


----------



## ChaneLisette

tutushopper said:


> WOW!  So pretty!  That's really stunning on you, and love how the color changes (and your other pendants).



Thank you so much Tutu! It really is a special piece. 



hopingoneday said:


> It looks beautiful on you!  You have gorgeous coloring (you, not the pendant, although that does too)



Thank you for the sweet compliment! 



HADASSA said:


> Quite the chameleon - ENJOY



Thank you! The color is very alluring.



ghoztz said:


> GORGEOUS!!    Love the fact that it changes color so drastically.  As if you got two necklaces.  Really like this year 's holiday pendant!!



Thanks! Yes, it does seem like 2 necklaces. I had seen various pics of the different coloring and thought each one was different but did not realize it could be the same piece.



smalls said:


> Wow this looks so gorgeous on you!  Congrats and thanks for the pics!  The more pics I see of the holiday pendant the more I like it.  It's amazing how different it looks based on the lighting.  Are the pics with it the lighter look in bright lighting or using flash?



Thank you so much! No flash or editing was done to any of the pics. The color variations were shown in the same lighting but from a different angle. It is amazing that it can appear so different. I am really hoping they make a bracelet with grey MOP and PG.


----------



## drpn21

I'm new to this forum. I absolutely love all the vca eye candy on here.
I wanted to share a pic of my holiday pendant. It's now been put away for me to open for Christmas but thought it would be nice to show a picture of it for anyone thinking about purchasing this
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
! The colour variation in the light is just beautiful and I think will match with a lot of  clothing colours. My first vca pendant and I love it!


----------



## ChaneLisette

drpn21 said:


> I'm new to this forum. I absolutely love all the vca eye candy on here.
> I wanted to share a pic of my holiday pendant. It's now been put away for me to open for Christmas but thought it would be nice to show a picture of it for anyone thinking about purchasing this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2766607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! The colour variation in the light is just beautiful and I think will match with a lot of  clothing colours. My first vca pendant and I love it!



Very pretty! Enjoy!


----------



## PennyD2911

drpn21 said:


> I'm new to this forum. I absolutely love all the vca eye candy on here.
> I wanted to share a pic of my holiday pendant. It's now been put away for me to open for Christmas but thought it would be nice to show a picture of it for anyone thinking about purchasing this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2766607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! The colour variation in the light is just beautiful and I think will match with a lot of  clothing colours. My first vca pendant and I love it!


That is the prettiest one I've seen.  You will definetly have a Merry Christmas


----------



## drpn21

ChaneLisette said:


> Very pretty! Enjoy!




You too! Your looks lovely on you.


----------



## drpn21

Thankyou. 
I sure will! Can't wait to start wearing it


----------



## tutushopper

drpn21 said:


> I'm new to this forum. I absolutely love all the vca eye candy on here.
> I wanted to share a pic of my holiday pendant. It's now been put away for me to open for Christmas but thought it would be nice to show a picture of it for anyone thinking about purchasing this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2766607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! The colour variation in the light is just beautiful and I think will match with a lot of  clothing colours. My first vca pendant and I love it!



So pretty! Congrats on your first VCA pendant!  

Congrats to you and all the ladies who are getting this beautiful pendant!


----------



## hopingoneday

cherylc said:


> hi everyone! new here but wanted to share a vintage piece i got from an antique show a few years ago. they didn't have much info about the piece but from my research i think it's from the 1990's but i could be wrong. if anyone has info please LMK!!


Wow, this is such a beautiful ring!  I have never seen one like it.  It's a stunner!
VCA does it again...  which is no surprise at this point.


----------



## stylemechanel

tutushopper said:


> Oh dear...then I may start with gold in that case so I can leave it on all of the time.  I don't wear my onyx & agate/chalcedony Chanel very much at all because they are hard even for the SA's to put on (when I bought them...note to self:  if the SA's can't do it, don't buy it!).  I do like the onyx and malachite, too.  I'll definitely have to play with them, as I'll need them shortened as well which will make them even harder.





tutushopper said:


> I'm thinking the same thing!  All of my "significant" jewelry is platinum/white gold, as is my love bracelet, but I may break out of the mold and try something wild like PG or YG.  Who knows, maybe both!  I'm going to have fun playing in the store; before I just kind of glanced in the store not really that interested.  Diamonds were all that caught my fancy. I guess I've matured. Well, a little.





tutushopper said:


> Thank you so much for answering this!  I could have bought two VCA for what I paid for those darned hard to put on bracelets that I rarely wear due to the difficult clasp.  It's hard to pick one to start with, as I wear a lot of neutrals, so any of those colors would work.  So would MOP, but I want to start with some color, even if it's the absence of color (black). I also would have normally gone for white gold, but seeing the photos posted earlier of the rings (turquoise in white gold, with a white perlee bangle), I think I've decided to go pink (or maybe yellow).  If I make this a move present (a push present but all you push are boxes lol), maybe I'll get more than one!  Thanks again for the advice; much appreciated!  I have gone back to my true and first addiction:  jewelry.



Hi Tutu, I just wanted to add my two cents here. I spent a fair amount of time at my local VCA today with an SA that was patient, listened, and thoughtfully answered many of my questions - some of which you are asking now. I went in with the mind frame of walking out with either a pg or yg vintage alhambra motif bracelet and maybe a yg onyx vintage alhambra bracelet as well. I was pretty certain I wanted the yg or pg after seeing it on a fellow tPF member in this thread. Like you  I was a platinum diamond girl with a few emeralds and sapphires thrown in, but I felt that with all the changes over the last three years ( life, family changes, that kind of thing) these experiences  changed my perspective, as well as getting older (ie. more comfortable in my choices) I really wanted to step out of my comfort zone. We tried both the yg and pg 5 motif bracelets and sadly they were not winners for me. It was actually a bad visceral reaction to the pg which I really wanted to love. But as we tried things we talked, she listened and together we honed in on a 5 motif vintage alhambra onyx bracelet and the matching earclips. I also tried on the holiday piece and I will try and post pictures in another post. 

We  talked about how hard it might be to put the bracelet on by myself. It wasn't easy. It won't help that I would need it shorted the full inch. But I did turn in my vintage alhmabra 5 motif mop bracelet for sizing and we will see if I can learn any tricks to making it easier to do myself. We will see....but I love it and I wanted it and I will figure it out. 

In any case, I came home with the onyx vintage alhambra earclips. Maybe tomorrow I will post pictures. I really relied on this SA to help me and she did. She helped me step out of my comfort zone ( not platinum), she helped me pick something that I can easily put on by myself and use everyday - no matter what the occasion, and I walked out happy with a plan for what comes next. VCA met all my expectations and more. It can't better than that. 

So tutu, when you are in your new area/home and ready to explore VCA I hope it is all you want and expect and more importantly I hope you have fun! You deserve to have fun picking out something so special to mark the next part of your journey! 

Hope your flight is easy and you land in a soft place.


----------



## hopingoneday

drpn21 said:


> I'm new to this forum. I absolutely love all the vca eye candy on here.
> I wanted to share a pic of my holiday pendant. It's now been put away for me to open for Christmas but thought it would be nice to show a picture of it for anyone thinking about purchasing this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2766607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! The colour variation in the light is just beautiful and I think will match with a lot of  clothing colours. My first vca pendant and I love it!


So iridescent.  I had resolutely said i was not going to buy this but I really think a visit to the local boutique is in order...


----------



## hopingoneday

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Tutu, I just wanted to add my two cents here. I spent a fair amount of time at my local VCA today with an SA that was patient, listened, and thoughtfully answered many of my questions - some of which you are asking now. I went in with the mind frame of walking out with either a pg or yg vintage alhambra motif bracelet and maybe a yg onyx vintage alhambra bracelet as well. I was pretty certain I wanted the yg or pg after seeing it on a fellow tPF member in this thread. Like you  I was a platinum diamond girl with a few emeralds and sapphires thrown in, but I felt that with all the changes over the last three years ( life, family changes, that kind of thing) these experiences  changed my perspective, as well as getting older (ie. more comfortable in my choices) I really wanted to step out of my comfort zone. We tried both the yg and pg 5 motif bracelets and sadly they were not winners for me. It was actually a bad visceral reaction to the pg which I really wanted to love. But as we tried things we talked, she listened and together we honed in on a 5 motif vintage alhambra onyx bracelet and the matching earclips. I also tried on the holiday piece and I will try and post pictures in another post.
> 
> We  talked about how hard it might be to put the bracelet on by myself. It wasn't easy. It won't help that I would need it shorted the full inch. But I did turn in my vintage alhmabra 5 motif mop bracelet for sizing and we will see if I can learn any tricks to making it easier to do myself. We will see....but I love it and I wanted it and I will figure it out.
> 
> In any case, I came home with the onyx vintage alhambra earclips. Maybe tomorrow I will post pictures. I really relied on this SA to help me and she did. She helped me step out of my comfort zone ( not platinum), she helped me pick something that I can easily put on by myself and use everyday - no matter what the occasion, and I walked out happy with a plan for what comes next. VCA met all my expectations and more. It can't better than that.
> 
> So tutu, when you are in your new area/home and ready to explore VCA I hope it is all you want and expect and more importantly I hope you have fun! You deserve to have fun picking out something so special to mark the next part of your journey!
> 
> Hope your flight is easy and you land in a soft place.



Stylemechanel, I'm so glad you had such a terrific experience at VCA.  I have found the SA's (and SM at my store) to offer fantastic customer service and really be wiling to take the time to help me think through purchases as well.  They are never snobby or impatient, and offer honest feedback even when it costs them a sale in the short term.  I am so glad you had a similar experience too.  

It sounds like you have chosen a classic and timeless piece(s) that you will wear often and for many, many years.  I hope you get a LOT of enjoyment out of your new  earrings!  Wear them well and post a pic for us all to see!


----------



## cherylc

hopingoneday said:


> Wow, this is such a beautiful ring!  I have never seen one like it.  It's a stunner!
> VCA does it again...  which is no surprise at this point.


thank you! 

surprisingly i have found the same ring on ebay! i never see it much there! and it's being listed for A LOT more than i paid. yay. lol.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-VAN-CL...80190670?pt=US_Fine_Rings&hash=item27ed040ece


----------



## cung

while searching for frivole small earrings, I found this large vintage diamond alhambra earrings http://www.rubylane.com/item/1187334-vcax20diax20earrings/Van-Cleef-Arpels-Alhambra-Collection-18K

Is it too good to be true? the price on VCA online boutique now is 23k and this seller asked for only 7.5k, negotiable.


----------



## drpn21

tutushopper said:


> So pretty! Congrats on your first VCA pendant!
> 
> Congrats to you and all the ladies who are getting this beautiful pendant!




Thankyou tutu!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

drpn21 said:


> I'm new to this forum. I absolutely love all the vca eye candy on here.
> I wanted to share a pic of my holiday pendant. It's now been put away for me to open for Christmas but thought it would be nice to show a picture of it for anyone thinking about purchasing this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2766607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! The colour variation in the light is just beautiful and I think will match with a lot of  clothing colours. My first vca pendant and I love it!


 
Beautiful. Congrats on a lovely new pendant.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

For the ladies that still want the holiday pendant. I just told my SA that I am not getting it, saving for another piece. Let me know if you need contact info for an SA. I would be happy to help. I hope it goes to a beautiful TPFer.


----------



## Candice0985

ChaneLisette said:


> Attached are a few pics of my new holiday pendant. It is so gorgeous in real life and I love that it can look dark and light. The MOP has such a beautiful contrast and the diamond has a lot of fire that was hard to capture in photos. I also attached a comparison pic for fun.



gorgeous! I love it on you


----------



## Candice0985

drpn21 said:


> I'm new to this forum. I absolutely love all the vca eye candy on here.
> I wanted to share a pic of my holiday pendant. It's now been put away for me to open for Christmas but thought it would be nice to show a picture of it for anyone thinking about purchasing this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2766607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! The colour variation in the light is just beautiful and I think will match with a lot of  clothing colours. My first vca pendant and I love it!



this picture is amazing! I love the luster you captured.

you are going to have an amazing Christmas!!!


----------



## pigleto972001

drpn21 said:


> Thankyou.
> I sure will! Can't wait to start wearing it




It's lovely  congrats ! Is it the same size as one of the clovers in the 10 necklaces or bracelets?


----------



## cung

ChaneLisette said:


> Attached are a few pics of my new holiday pendant. It is so gorgeous in real life and I love that it can look dark and light. The MOP has such a beautiful contrast and the diamond has a lot of fire that was hard to capture in photos. I also attached a comparison pic for fun.



The holiday pendant look so special with all the color changing, thanks for posting these pics


----------



## drpn21

pigleto972001 said:


> It's lovely  congrats ! Is it the same size as one of the clovers in the 10 necklaces or bracelets?




Yes, I'm pretty sure it's the same size. Thankyou!


----------



## drpn21

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Beautiful. Congrats on a lovely new pendant.







Candice0985 said:


> this picture is amazing! I love the luster you captured.
> 
> 
> 
> you are going to have an amazing Christmas!!!




Thankyou!


----------



## ChaneLisette

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Tutu, I just wanted to add my two cents here. I spent a fair amount of time at my local VCA today with an SA that was patient, listened, and thoughtfully answered many of my questions - some of which you are asking now. I went in with the mind frame of walking out with either a pg or yg vintage alhambra motif bracelet and maybe a yg onyx vintage alhambra bracelet as well. I was pretty certain I wanted the yg or pg after seeing it on a fellow tPF member in this thread. Like you  I was a platinum diamond girl with a few emeralds and sapphires thrown in, but I felt that with all the changes over the last three years ( life, family changes, that kind of thing) these experiences  changed my perspective, as well as getting older (ie. more comfortable in my choices) I really wanted to step out of my comfort zone. We tried both the yg and pg 5 motif bracelets and sadly they were not winners for me. It was actually a bad visceral reaction to the pg which I really wanted to love. But as we tried things we talked, she listened and together we honed in on a 5 motif vintage alhambra onyx bracelet and the matching earclips. I also tried on the holiday piece and I will try and post pictures in another post.
> 
> We  talked about how hard it might be to put the bracelet on by myself. It wasn't easy. It won't help that I would need it shorted the full inch. But I did turn in my vintage alhmabra 5 motif mop bracelet for sizing and we will see if I can learn any tricks to making it easier to do myself. We will see....but I love it and I wanted it and I will figure it out.
> 
> In any case, I came home with the onyx vintage alhambra earclips. Maybe tomorrow I will post pictures. I really relied on this SA to help me and she did. She helped me step out of my comfort zone ( not platinum), she helped me pick something that I can easily put on by myself and use everyday - no matter what the occasion, and I walked out happy with a plan for what comes next. VCA met all my expectations and more. It can't better than that.
> 
> So tutu, when you are in your new area/home and ready to explore VCA I hope it is all you want and expect and more importantly I hope you have fun! You deserve to have fun picking out something so special to mark the next part of your journey!
> 
> Hope your flight is easy and you land in a soft place.



That is so nice you were able to spend time with your SA and try jewelry on to see what you like. I have only done that many years ago before I could afford any of it but the SA treated me like a VIP and it was so much fun. 

I want to share my trick for getting my bracelet on since mine has been shortened too. One thing that helps is to make sure I have moisturized shortly before trying to clasp the bracelet. The moisture helps hold it in place on my arm. So I get the clasp open and ready with my left hand then slide the bracelet over my right wrist with the end dangling toward me. I wrap the bracelet around and bring the open clasp up to the dangling end. It is difficult not to pull too much but that is why the moisture helps hold it in place long enough to clasp it. I hope this makes sense. 

I cannot wait to see your new bracelet when you get it back. Did they say how long? Mine were always sent to NY and it took about 2 weeks.


----------



## ChaneLisette

Candice0985 said:


> gorgeous! I love it on you



Thank you so much!


----------



## ChaneLisette

cung said:


> The holiday pendant look so special with all the color changing, thanks for posting these pics



Thank you! It is really difficult to capture the colors. I would even say that it shows a lot of pink and blue too. It is really amazing.


----------



## hopingoneday

cung said:


> while searching for frivole small earrings, I found this large vintage diamond alhambra earrings http://www.rubylane.com/item/1187334-vcax20diax20earrings/Van-Cleef-Arpels-Alhambra-Collection-18K
> 
> Is it too good to be true? the price on VCA online boutique now is 23k and this seller asked for only 7.5k, negotiable.




These look pretty good to me.  Are they returnable?


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

ChaneLisette said:


> Attached are a few pics of my new holiday pendant. It is so gorgeous in real life and I love that it can look dark and light. The MOP has such a beautiful contrast and the diamond has a lot of fire that was hard to capture in photos. I also attached a comparison pic for fun.



Congrats hun, it's absolutely beautiful and looks perfect on you!!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

drpn21 said:


> I'm new to this forum. I absolutely love all the vca eye candy on here.
> I wanted to share a pic of my holiday pendant. It's now been put away for me to open for Christmas but thought it would be nice to show a picture of it for anyone thinking about purchasing this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2766607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! The colour variation in the light is just beautiful and I think will match with a lot of  clothing colours. My first vca pendant and I love it!



Congrats on this beauty, you will have an amazing Xmas!!!


----------



## katmb

cherylc said:


> hi everyone! new here but wanted to share a vintage piece i got from an antique show a few years ago. they didn't have much info about the piece but from my research i think it's from the 1990's but i could be wrong. if anyone has info please LMK!!




Beautiful. I believe this design is known as "Trefle."


----------



## katmb

cung said:


> while searching for frivole small earrings, I found this large vintage diamond alhambra earrings http://www.rubylane.com/item/1187334-vcax20diax20earrings/Van-Cleef-Arpels-Alhambra-Collection-18K
> 
> Is it too good to be true? the price on VCA online boutique now is 23k and this seller asked for only 7.5k, negotiable.




These seem to be the older version, with the "rope" edging, rather than the beading. That would partially account for the low price.


----------



## dialv

drpn21 said:


> I'm new to this forum. I absolutely love all the vca eye candy on here.
> I wanted to share a pic of my holiday pendant. It's now been put away for me to open for Christmas but thought it would be nice to show a picture of it for anyone thinking about purchasing this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2766607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! The colour variation in the light is just beautiful and I think will match with a lot of  clothing colours. My first vca pendant and I love it!


So beautiful!


----------



## ChaneLisette

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Congrats hun, it's absolutely beautiful and looks perfect on you!!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## sbelle

sbelle said:


> Buying the super size was a little bit of an impulse purchase as I heard that VCA didn't have plans to make any more of them in the near future.



Hi all!  I wanted to clarify my statement above just to make sure I am clear.  I was *not* told that the super size vintage alhambra yg page earclips were being retired.  I was told there are no production plans for them in the near future.  I asked specifically whether they were being retired, and was told that they were not saying that, just that there was no production scheduled .  My interpretation was that after they sold the last two in the country there would be a period of time where the earclips were not available .


----------



## sjunky13

I am declining the pendant, so if anyone wants it! Pm me . It is on hold and the last one he has.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cung said:


> while searching for frivole small earrings, I found this large vintage diamond alhambra earrings http://www.rubylane.com/item/1187334-vcax20diax20earrings/Van-Cleef-Arpels-Alhambra-Collection-18K
> 
> Is it too good to be true? the price on VCA online boutique now is 23k and this seller asked for only 7.5k, negotiable.



Older design but still beautiful. 
It appears they may have accidently priced them as if they were the small. ( regular) size.


----------



## cung

texasgirliegirl said:


> Older design but still beautiful.
> It appears they may have accidently priced them as if they were the small. ( regular) size.



They have quoted the dimension of the earrings so you can compare to yours to make sure abt the size. I myself don't have any and vca don't state those info on their website so I have no idea abt the size.

This seller on 1stdibs accept return with no restocking fee but I don't know how to verify its authentication. The price is so tempting


----------



## stylemechanel

Hi Ladies, a few weeks ago I was having a dilemma about the holiday pendant (older posts in this thread). I worried if it would compete with my dbty necklace. At the time I wasn't able to see it in person and passed. Yesterday, at my local VCA, the SA had me try it on anyway. She really liked it on me and understood that I never take my dbty off. Here's the photo (sorry, I don't know how to size). I'm holding the holiday piece as far down as I can with the idea of using an extension of some kind. What do you think?

Please ignore my old décolletage ( should have used sunscreen as a teen).


----------



## ChaneLisette

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Ladies, a few weeks ago I was having a dilemma about the holiday pendant (older posts in this thread). I worried if it would compete with my dbty necklace. At the time I wasn't able to see it in person and passed. Yesterday, at my local VCA, the SA had me try it on anyway. She really liked it on me and understood that I never take my dbty off. Here's the photo (sorry, I don't know how to size). I'm holding the holiday piece as far down as I can with the idea of using an extension of some kind. What do you think?
> 
> Please ignore my old décolletage ( should have used sunscreen as a teen).
> View attachment 2767477



I think they look great together and on you. How did you feel about it?


----------



## pigleto972001

Quick pics of the 10 motif (with the magic necklace I don't own &#128516 and the 10 plus 5.


----------



## hopingoneday

pigleto972001 said:


> Quick pics of the 10 motif (with the magic necklace I don't own &#128516 and the 10 plus 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2767494
> View attachment 2767495


Oooh, pigleto, the 10+5 is a great length!!!!


----------



## stylemechanel

ChaneLisette said:


> I think they look great together and on you. How did you feel about it?



Thank you, ChaneLisette! I am on the fence. I really don't know....big sigh. Thanks for your input!!!


----------



## stylemechanel

pigleto972001 said:


> Quick pics of the 10 motif (with the magic necklace I don't own &#128516 and the 10 plus 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2767494
> View attachment 2767495



Wow!!!! They look great, you are styling!


----------



## pigleto972001

Aw thanks y'all! The 10 looks good w blouses and vnecks. The 15 looks Good w crewnecks  the combo is quite versatile.


----------



## bougainvillier

pigleto972001 said:


> Quick pics of the 10 motif (with the magic necklace I don't own &#128516 and the 10 plus 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2767494
> View attachment 2767495



Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing


----------



## texasgirliegirl

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Ladies, a few weeks ago I was having a dilemma about the holiday pendant (older posts in this thread). I worried if it would compete with my dbty necklace. At the time I wasn't able to see it in person and passed. Yesterday, at my local VCA, the SA had me try it on anyway. She really liked it on me and understood that I never take my dbty off. Here's the photo (sorry, I don't know how to size). I'm holding the holiday piece as far down as I can with the idea of using an extension of some kind. What do you think?
> 
> Please ignore my old décolletage ( should have used sunscreen as a teen).
> View attachment 2767477



Gorgeous!
You should pounce on that one.


----------



## stylemechanel

texasgirliegirl said:


> Gorgeous!
> You should pounce on that one.



Thankyou texasgirliegirl, it is warming on me. I think the lesson I am learning is to take a photo of whatever it is - the persective is a little different and the carmera does not lie.


----------



## cung

the 10+5 motif is a great length, thanks for posting


----------



## hopingoneday

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Ladies, a few weeks ago I was having a dilemma about the holiday pendant (older posts in this thread). I worried if it would compete with my dbty necklace. At the time I wasn't able to see it in person and passed. Yesterday, at my local VCA, the SA had me try it on anyway. She really liked it on me and understood that I never take my dbty off. Here's the photo (sorry, I don't know how to size). I'm holding the holiday piece as far down as I can with the idea of using an extension of some kind. What do you think?
> 
> Please ignore my old décolletage ( should have used sunscreen as a teen).
> View attachment 2767477


Stylemechanel,
I am going to give you my honest opinion because that is exactly what I would want from you and from all the other ladies (and gents!) on this forum:  I do love the holiday pendant on you...  and I really love your DBTY necklace too (GORGEOUS diamond BTW!) but I don't love them together.   They are both really beautiful necklaces but I don't know that wearing them together enhances either one or shows it off to its best.  The VCA piece has such warm coloring and the DBTY necklace is so coolly fiery, I don't think they play off each other effectively.

Do you really NEVER take off the DBTY? If for sentimental reasons, I totally get that -- 100%!!! -- and I would say don't get this necklace:  consider instead a WG alternative such as WG with MOP which I think would look stunning layered with your existing DBTY, or perhaps a single motif WG/diamond like the magic....

I'm very sorry if this is not what you wanted to hear , and take it FWIW - just one girl's opinion.


----------



## Candice0985

hopingoneday said:


> Stylemechanel,
> 
> I am going to give you my honest opinion because that is exactly what I would want from you and from all the other ladies (and gents!) on this forum:  I do love the holiday pendant on you...  and I really love your DBTY necklace too (GORGEOUS diamond BTW!) but I don't love them together.   They are both really beautiful necklaces but I don't know that wearing them together enhances either one or shows it off to its best.  The VCA piece has such warm coloring and the DBTY necklace is so coolly fiery, I don't think they play off each other effectively.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really NEVER take off the DBTY? If for sentimental reasons, I totally get that -- 100%!!! -- and I would say don't get this necklace:  consider instead a WG alternative such as WG with MOP which I think would look stunning layered with your existing DBTY, or perhaps a single motif WG/diamond like the magic....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very sorry if this is not what you wanted to hear , and take it FWIW - just one girl's opinion.




I agree. Gorgeous necklaces separately but your DBTY has such presence that the two compete.


----------



## smalls

stylemechanel said:


> Thankyou texasgirliegirl, it is warming on me. I think the lesson I am learning is to take a photo of whatever it is - the persective is a little different and the carmera does not lie.



I feel the same way!  I always try to take pics of an item on whether it be a bag or jewelry piece if I have access to try so I can go back and look at the pics to make my decision.  I actually think this looks really good with the holiday pendant at a longer length.  I like layering pieces that don't necessarily match.  Your dbty is truly stunning though so I can see wanting to keep the focus on that.


----------



## PennyD2911

pigleto972001 said:


> Quick pics of the 10 motif (with the magic necklace I don't own &#128516 and the 10 plus 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2767494
> View attachment 2767495




Love the YG 10+5&#128525;&#128525;. Looks beautiful on you!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> Thankyou texasgirliegirl, it is warming on me. I think the lesson I am learning is to take a photo of whatever it is - the persective is a little different and the carmera does not lie.




stylemechanel -  I can see why you love your DBTY, it looks lovely on you!
I agree with some of the others, I think they would look better worn separately. 
As one PFer mentioned I think a VCA pendant in WG would be beautiful layered with your DBTY. 
Just looking at your WG DBTY is making me want one to wear with my VCA Magic MOP in WG. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## stylemechanel

hopingoneday said:


> Stylemechanel,
> I am going to give you my honest opinion because that is exactly what I would want from you and from all the other ladies (and gents!) on this forum:  I do love the holiday pendant on you...  and I really love your DBTY necklace too (GORGEOUS diamond BTW!) but I don't love them together.   They are both really beautiful necklaces but I don't know that wearing them together enhances either one or shows it off to its best.  The VCA piece has such warm coloring and the DBTY necklace is so coolly fiery, I don't think they play off each other effectively.
> 
> Do you really NEVER take off the DBTY? If for sentimental reasons, I totally get that -- 100%!!! -- and I would say don't get this necklace:  consider instead a WG alternative such as WG with MOP which I think would look stunning layered with your existing DBTY, or perhaps a single motif WG/diamond like the magic....
> 
> I'm very sorry if this is not what you wanted to hear , and take it FWIW - just one girl's opinion.




Oh hopingoneday, your honesty is exactly what I want and need!  Thank you. I really value every opinion and I am so confused - but my original thought is your thought and again....thank you!!!!!  And yes, I never, ever take it off - except to clean when it really needs it but then it goes right back on. It's my "this is my....necklace and it says who we are as a family, our tradition of each girl getting the same thing,  it is what my husband gave me, my sister picked out, my parents started as a tradition...this is my when you see me this is what I wear - no matter what".

Thank you again for your honesty, I am so grateful, and maybe relieved .....it is so easy to get sucked up into the beautiful pieces of VCA!


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> Oh hopingoneday, your honesty is exactly what I want and need!  Thank you. I really value every opinion and I am so confused - but my original thought is your thought and again....thank you!!!!!  And yes, I never, ever take it off - except to clean when it really needs it but then it goes right back on. It's my "this is my....necklace and it says who we are as a family, our tradition of each girl getting the same thing,  it is what my husband gave me, my sister picked out, my parents started as a tradition...this is my when you see me this is what I wear - no matter what".
> 
> Thank you again for your honesty, I am so grateful, and maybe relieved .....it is so easy to get sucked up into the beautiful pieces of VCA!




Are you saying your parents gave you the DBTY and also gave your sisters the same thing, or your husband gave it to you?
Either way the sentiment is priceless and I do not blame you one bit for never taking it off!!



Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## stylemechanel

smalls said:


> I feel the same way!  I always try to take pics of an item on whether it be a bag or jewelry piece if I have access to try so I can go back and look at the pics to make my decision.  I actually think this looks really good with the holiday pendant at a longer length.  I like layering pieces that don't necessarily match.  Your dbty is truly stunning though so I can see wanting to keep the focus on that.





Candice0985 said:


> I agree. Gorgeous necklaces separately but your DBTY has such presence that the two compete.



Thank you smalls, and Candice! Taking a photo is a lesson I just learned - late in life - but oh so valuable! I really appreciate your responses and I am leaning in that direction which was my initial thought. .


----------



## hopingoneday

stylemechanel said:


> Oh hopingoneday, your honesty is exactly what I want and need!  Thank you. I really value every opinion and I am so confused - but my original thought is your thought and again....thank you!!!!!  And yes, I never, ever take it off - except to clean when it really needs it but then it goes right back on. It's my "this is my....necklace and it says who we are as a family, our tradition of each girl getting the same thing,  it is what my husband gave me, my sister picked out, my parents started as a tradition...this is my when you see me this is what I wear - no matter what".
> 
> Thank you again for your honesty, I am so grateful, and maybe relieved .....it is so easy to get sucked up into the beautiful pieces of VCA!



You are so so welcome.  It's hard to make important purchases like this without feedback sometimes.  I have lots of dear girlfriends whom I love but none who both live nearby AND love to shop at the same kinds of stores that I do.  That is why I rely on the feedback of others here and it is only valuable if people can be honest (and kind of course!).  Your DBTY is so beautiful and I just love the sentiments it represents and the history behind it.
While the holiday pendant is indeed very beautiful, if it doesn't make sense for you there are many, many other gorgeous necklaces out there for you to choose amongst!
Sometimes I get caught up in the idea of something rather than the reality of how it will actually work for me.  I have made a few purchasing mistakes this way.  You are so wise to think through your choices as carefully as you do.


----------



## stylemechanel

PennyD2911 said:


> Are you saying your parents gave you the DBTY and also gave your sisters the same thing, or your husband gave it to you?
> Either way the sentiment is priceless and I do not blame you one bit for never taking it off!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Hi PennyD! The tradition in my family is that every girl at the age 13 receives a dbty necklace, usually given my a parents (now deceased)  - or grandparent - depending on who is receiving it. In my case I missed that opportunity - due to "stuff - sick family members, life events, etc", and then life went on - like it always does. My  sister received hers, my daughter received hers, my niece hers and then it was my turn!!  So when my 50th birthday came around my husband filled that whole with making sure it would happen, my sister picked out the stone, my parents helped to pay for it, and the note that came with it came from all the people who loved me. It is a tradition that I make sure no girl ever misses and I can not wait to have grandchildren to continue it...sometimes life is so good in the oddest of ways.


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> Hi PennyD! The tradition in my family is that every girl at the age 13 receives a dbty necklace, usually given my a parents (now deceased)  - or grandparent - depending on who is receiving it. In my case I missed that opportunity - due to "stuff - sick family members, life events, etc", and then life went on - like it always does. My  sister received hers, my daughter received hers, my niece hers and then it was my turn!!  So when my 50th birthday came around my husband filled that whole with making sure it would happen, my sister picked out the stone, my parents helped to pay for it, and the note that came with it came from all the people who loved me. It is a tradition that I make sure no girl ever misses and I can not wait to have grandchildren to continue it...sometimes life is so good in the oddest of ways.



That is a beautiful tradition.  Your husband was so sweet to make sure you had yours. Very precious &#10084;&#65039; story. Thank you for sharing. &#128158;


----------



## stylemechanel

PennyD2911 said:


> That is a beautiful tradition.  Your husband was so sweet to make sure you had yours. Very precious &#10084;&#65039; story. Thank you for sharing. &#128158;



You are welcome and thank you for asking. Don't get me wrong there were times when I wondered when/if it  would happen but I think I value it more than anyone else - sister, daughter, niece. This is one of those times that waiting...makes it so much sweeter...also maturity helps!


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> You are welcome and thank you for asking. Don't get me wrong there were times when I wondered when/if it  would happen but I think I value it more than anyone else - sister, daughter, niece. This is one of those times that waiting...makes it so much sweeter...also maturity helps!


Yes, I can see where being older you would appreciate the gift and the givers much more than if you had received it at the normal time.


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> Quick pics of the 10 motif (with the magic necklace I don't own &#128516 and the 10 plus 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2767494
> View attachment 2767495



I just purchased the 10 motif gold necklace that you're wearing and love, love, love it!   I've worn it every day since I got it.  It looks wonderful layered with my mop necklace which is 10 motif but I attach my bracelet to it to make it longer.   The layering look is so gorgeous!


----------



## sbelle

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Ladies, a few weeks ago I was having a dilemma about the holiday pendant (older posts in this thread). I worried if it would compete with my dbty necklace. At the time I wasn't able to see it in person and passed. Yesterday, at my local VCA, the SA had me try it on anyway. She really liked it on me and understood that I never take my dbty off.



I have a question, and probably not so much for you but for others who layer necklaces.  I haven't layered often but when I have tried with two necklaces with chains like this the chains gets tangled.  Not where the necklace hangs in the front, but behind the neck and and up high on the sides.  It seems like when I walk the chains move up and down and wraps themselves around each other .

For that reason I wouldn't wear these two together.  Am I the only one who has had this problem?


----------



## hopingoneday

sbelle said:


> I have a question, and probably not so much for you but for others who layer necklaces.  I haven't layered often but when I have tried with two necklaces with chains like this the chains gets tangled.  Not where the necklace hangs in the front, but behind the neck and and up high on the sides.  It seems like when I walk the chains move up and down and wraps themselves around each other .
> 
> For that reason I wouldn't wear these two together.  Am I the only one who has had this problem?



Hi Sbelle!  It's funny, I haven't had this problem with my alhambra necklaces, but I HAVE experienced it with a different (very long) sautoir with stations, when I loop it doubled.  It's funny, now that I think about it, that this happens with one long necklace but not the other.  I'm sure this must be annoying for you!


----------



## Suzie

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Ladies, a few weeks ago I was having a dilemma about the holiday pendant (older posts in this thread). I worried if it would compete with my dbty necklace. At the time I wasn't able to see it in person and passed. Yesterday, at my local VCA, the SA had me try it on anyway. She really liked it on me and understood that I never take my dbty off. Here's the photo (sorry, I don't know how to size). I'm holding the holiday piece as far down as I can with the idea of using an extension of some kind. What do you think?
> 
> Please ignore my old décolletage ( should have used sunscreen as a teen).
> View attachment 2767477



They are both stunning pieces but to my eye not together, I think your diamond necklace flatters your skin tone more (if that makes sense). I have a similar skin tone to yours and I think that your DBTY is stunning and should stand alone.

But keep in mind I am not a mixing metals person, maybe I am just an old fogey and am set in my ways.


----------



## Suzie

pigleto972001 said:


> Quick pics of the 10 motif (with the magic necklace I don't own &#128516 and the 10 plus 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2767494
> View attachment 2767495



Love both of these on you, you are gorgeous.


----------



## Suzie

pigleto972001 said:


> Aw thanks y'all! The 10 looks good w blouses and vnecks. The 15 looks Good w crewnecks  the combo is quite versatile.



Totally agree, I enjoy wearing both lengths.


----------



## Suzie

stylemechanel said:


> Hi PennyD! The tradition in my family is that every girl at the age 13 receives a dbty necklace, usually given my a parents (now deceased)  - or grandparent - depending on who is receiving it. In my case I missed that opportunity - due to "stuff - sick family members, life events, etc", and then life went on - like it always does. My  sister received hers, my daughter received hers, my niece hers and then it was my turn!!  So when my 50th birthday came around my husband filled that whole with making sure it would happen, my sister picked out the stone, my parents helped to pay for it, and the note that came with it came from all the people who loved me. It is a tradition that I make sure no girl ever misses and I can not wait to have grandchildren to continue it...sometimes life is so good in the oddest of ways.



Now having read this and what a lovely story, I think your necklace really should stand alone! How about a gorgeous pair of the white frivole earrings?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

stylemechanel said:


> Hi PennyD! The tradition in my family is that every girl at the age 13 receives a dbty necklace, usually given my a parents (now deceased)  - or grandparent - depending on who is receiving it. In my case I missed that opportunity - due to "stuff - sick family members, life events, etc", and then life went on - like it always does. My  sister received hers, my daughter received hers, my niece hers and then it was my turn!!  So when my 50th birthday came around my husband filled that whole with making sure it would happen, my sister picked out the stone, my parents helped to pay for it, and the note that came with it came from all the people who loved me. It is a tradition that I make sure no girl ever misses and I can not wait to have grandchildren to continue it...sometimes life is so good in the oddest of ways.



I started this tradition for my girls with the vintage MOP pendant. 
Yours is such a lovely sentiment. No wonder you never take it off!


----------



## hermes_fan

Candice0985 said:


> I agree. Gorgeous necklaces separately but your DBTY has such presence that the two compete.



I agree as well


----------



## HADASSA

chaneljewel said:


> I just purchased the 10 motif gold necklace that you're wearing and love, love, love it! I've worn it every day since I got it. It looks wonderful layered with my mop necklace which is 10 motif but I attach my bracelet to it to make it longer. The layering look is so gorgeous!


 
Would love to see pics of these 2 layered


----------



## cung

stylemechanel said:


> Hi PennyD! The tradition in my family is that every girl at the age 13 receives a dbty necklace, usually given my a parents (now deceased)  - or grandparent - depending on who is receiving it. In my case I missed that opportunity - due to "stuff - sick family members, life events, etc", and then life went on - like it always does. My  sister received hers, my daughter received hers, my niece hers and then it was my turn!!  So when my 50th birthday came around my husband filled that whole with making sure it would happen, my sister picked out the stone, my parents helped to pay for it, and the note that came with it came from all the people who loved me. It is a tradition that I make sure no girl ever misses and I can not wait to have grandchildren to continue it...sometimes life is so good in the oddest of ways.



Such a lovely tradition! No doubt you would never take it off. But I do agree with the others, these two pretty necklaces do not look good layering but compete to each other.


----------



## kimber418

sbelle said:


> I have a question, and probably not so much for you but for others who layer necklaces.  I haven't layered often but when I have tried with two necklaces with chains like this the chains gets tangled.  Not where the necklace hangs in the front, but behind the neck and and up high on the sides.  It seems like when I walk the chains move up and down and wraps themselves around each other .
> 
> For that reason I wouldn't wear these two together.  Am I the only one who has had this problem?




sbelle,
This happens to me all the time.  I hate when I have to untangle the mess so I rarely layer any of my necklaces.   I do if I know it will only be a few hours and not a lot of walking, etc.


----------



## stylemechanel

sbelle said:


> I have a question, and probably not so much for you but for others who layer necklaces.  I haven't layered often but when I have tried with two necklaces with chains like this the chains gets tangled.  Not where the necklace hangs in the front, but behind the neck and and up high on the sides.  It seems like when I walk the chains move up and down and wraps themselves around each other .
> 
> For that reason I wouldn't wear these two together.  Am I the only one who has had this problem?



Hi Sbelle - this happens to my daughter as well. She has the dbty necklace and these days she is wearing the  Tiffany arrow. The difference in length is about 3 to 4 inches and  they do get tangled up. It doesn't seem to bother her much, but I bothers me to look at it - those chains just look so dainty and at times fragile. She has been wearing 2 necklaces at  one time for years now, all at varying lengths -  so she must be used to it.


----------



## hopingoneday

Suzie said:


> Now having read this and what a lovely story, I think your necklace really should stand alone! How about a gorgeous pair of the white frivole earrings?




+1!!!  Brilliant idea!!!


----------



## stylemechanel

Suzie said:


> They are both stunning pieces but to my eye not together, I think your diamond necklace flatters your skin tone more (if that makes sense). I have a similar skin tone to yours and I think that your DBTY is stunning and should stand alone.
> 
> But keep in mind I am not a mixing metals person, maybe I am just an old fogey and am set in my ways.





Suzie said:


> Now having read this and what a lovely story, I think your necklace really should stand alone! How about a gorgeous pair of the white frivole earrings?



Hi Suzie, thanks so much for your thoughts. I am leaning towards saying no - again. I  just don't want to make a mistake that I will regret. I  guess tend to get all tied up in the idea of a "holiday pendant" an "exclusive" and "once a year thing". I start to hear the hype in my head. 

I was never a mixed metals person either, but having watched my daughter I think I am starting to change my mind. I especially love the way her platinum dbty mixes with her pg Tiffany arrow - at least on her skin it is beautiful.

I haven't thought about the frivole earrings. I have my mom's diamond earrings that I wear most of the time, although I did buy myself the onyx vintage alhambra earclips when I was there on Tuesday - in yg! 

Thank you again Suzie!


----------



## stylemechanel

texasgirliegirl said:


> I started this tradition for my girls with the vintage MOP pendant.
> Yours is such a lovely sentiment. No wonder you never take it off!



I love that you do this this too! I bet they are thrilled when the VCA box is presented to them - and such a classic beautiful piece. Your girls are so lucky!


----------



## stylemechanel

cung said:


> Such a lovely tradition! No doubt you would never take it off. But I do agree with the others, these two pretty necklaces do not look good layering but compete to each other.





hermes_fan said:


> I agree as well





Thank you again Ladies! I really appreciate that you chimed in, sometimes I pick at my decisions over and over again. I haven't called back yet so I think my answer is still no. I don't want to take anything away from my other necklace. Thank you!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

stylemechanel said:


> Thank you again Ladies! I really appreciate that you chimed in, sometimes I pick at my decisions over and over again. I haven't called back yet so I think my answer is still no. I don't want to take anything away from my other necklace. Thank you!



I'm in a very similar situation regarding this particular pendant. Yours is a particularly lovely example. These can vary wildly with respect to color/ sheen. If you can find a great one I think it's very worth having. Not to complicate your decision but this one is pretty special. There aren't any other pieces available in this combination and as a collector. ( assuming you like pendants) I think this ones a keeper.


----------



## stylemechanel

texasgirliegirl said:


> I'm in a very similar situation regarding this particular pendant. Yours is a particularly lovely example. These can vary wildly with respect to color/ sheen. If you can find a great one I think it's very worth having. Not to complicate your decision but this one is pretty special. There aren't any other pieces available in this combination and as a collector. ( assuming you like pendants) I think this ones a keeper.



Thank you, Texasgirliegirl. I think I am passing on this one. It is pretty but I would have picked one with more pink and green, not to mention the competition I think it brings to my other necklace. So if you are interested there is one more available at my local boutique and I am happy to give you the SA's name and number. I actually think there are a few still available.

Interestingly enough, when I first went in a few weeks ago and asked to see the pendant in person she said they were reserved for VIP customers only. I was not considered VIP as this was my first time in my local VCA and the only history I had with VCA at the time was in Vegas. But I do now think they are not selling as well as VCA expected because when I came in on Tuesday I was shown the pendant, encouraged to buy it, and I'm still pretty sure I am not at VIP level yet. That will come but not yet .....I have more damage to do to earn that title.


----------



## HADASSA

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Suzie, thanks so much for your thoughts. I am leaning towards saying no - again. I just don't want to make a mistake that I will regret. I guess tend to get all tied up in the idea of a "holiday pendant" an "exclusive" and "once a year thing". I start to hear the hype in my head.
> 
> I was never a mixed metals person either, but having watched my daughter I think I am starting to change my mind. I especially love the way her platinum dbty mixes with her pg Tiffany arrow - at least on her skin it is beautiful.
> 
> I haven't thought about the frivole earrings. I have my mom's diamond earrings that I wear most of the time, although I did buy myself the onyx vintage alhambra earclips when I was there on Tuesday - in yg!
> 
> Thank you again Suzie!


 
S, I think the onyx vintage alhambra earclips in yg would look stunning on you  I have seen your pics on the Chanel forum,  you look amazing 

Like the others already said, the HP will compete with your DBTY. I do think though that you are looking for a necklace - am I right? Then you have to look for something to complement rather than overpower your DBTY. Does it have to be VCA though?


----------



## stylemechanel

HADASSA said:


> S, I think the onyx vintage alhambra earclips in yg would look stunning on you  I have seen your pics on the Chanel forum,  you look amazing
> 
> Like the others already said, the HP will compete with your DBTY. I do think though that you are looking for a necklace - am I right? Then you have to look for something to complement rather than overpower your DBTY. Does it have to be VCA though?



Hadassa! Thank you so much for giving your thoughts.  And thank you for the compliments. The onyx earrings did look pretty and the SA really encouraged me to pick those over the vintage alhambra (onyx, yg, or pg - just pick one) bracelet that I was just so sure I would walk with! 

Originally I went in looking for an everyday, wear at all times bracelet - wear it no matter what - while running, at the gym, dinners out, going to Costco. The stuff life is made of, but yes, it seemed to have morphed into a necklace search, and no I am not married to VCA. I am an equal opportunity jewelry lover.


----------



## HADASSA

stylemechanel said:


> Hadassa! Thank you so much for giving your thoughts.  And thank you for the compliments. The onyx earrings did look pretty and the SA really encouraged me to pick those over the vintage alhambra (onyx, yg, or pg - just pick one) bracelet that I was just so sure I would walk with!
> 
> Originally I went in looking for an everyday, wear at all times bracelet - wear it no matter what - while running, at the gym, dinners out, going to Costco. The stuff life is made of, but yes, it seemed to have morphed into a necklace search, and no I am not married to VCA. I am an equal opportunity jewelry lover.


 
I think that you need to take a page out of your daughter's Style Book and get some inspiration. I hardly ever layer pieces but I am thinking of the all YG 10 motifs to layer with my YG white MOP 10 motifs.

If you want the layered look and don't want to take away from the beauty of the DBTY, why don't you try a necklace of the regular size motif or even the Sweet? I am trying to keep you within the Alhambra family without making you too matchy-matchy  And at the same time trying to suggest something that would not compete with the DBTY.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

stylemechanel said:


> Thank you, Texasgirliegirl. I think I am passing on this one. It is pretty but I would have picked one with more pink and green, not to mention the competition I think it brings to my other necklace. So if you are interested there is one more available at my local boutique and I am happy to give you the SA's name and number. I actually think there are a few still available.
> 
> Interestingly enough, when I first went in a few weeks ago and asked to see the pendant in person she said they were reserved for VIP customers only. I was not considered VIP as this was my first time in my local VCA and the only history I had with VCA at the time was in Vegas. But I do now think they are not selling as well as VCA expected because when I came in on Tuesday I was shown the pendant, encouraged to buy it, and I'm still pretty sure I am not at VIP level yet. That will come but not yet .....I have more damage to do to earn that title.



You will be so happy to have the onyx ear clips. They are wonderfully versatile and striking. Next to the frivole earrings , these are my most often worn pair.


----------



## pigleto972001

I hope the grey mop holiday pendant does well ! Even tho it's not for me, I'm hoping vca will do more w grey mop  ! I wish they did a shorter magic necklace without the two dangling motifs.


----------



## stylemechanel

texasgirliegirl said:


> You will be so happy to have the onyx ear clips. They are wonderfully versatile and striking. Next to the frivole earrings , these are my most often worn pair.





Thank you so much Texasgirliegirl. I really appreciate your you support and your opinions  - I am so new to VCA. I am planning on wearing them to the football game this weekend and see what people say. I am excited!!!


----------



## stylemechanel

HADASSA said:


> I think that you need to take a page out of your daughter's Style Book and get some inspiration. I hardly ever layer pieces but I am thinking of the all YG 10 motifs to layer with my YG white MOP 10 motifs.
> 
> If you want the layered look and don't want to take away from the beauty of the DBTY, why don't you try a necklace of the regular size motif or even the Sweet? I am trying to keep you within the Alhambra family without making you too matchy-matchy  And at the same time trying to suggest something that would not compete with the DBTY.





Thank you Hadassa. I will be going back to my local boutique early next week to pick up my  bracelet. I never thought about trying a Sweet, are the chains longer? Maybe the Magic necklace - I think those are bigger and have longer chains. I completely understand what you are saying about not being matchy matchy. I still remember my mother and grandmothers all wanting "sets" of things - the earrings and necklaces that they purchased together. I can still see it in my head so thank you for reminding me, and warning me not to fall down that path - it would be easy for me to do. Even now my inclination is to look at the onyx vintage alhambra necklaces (to go with the earrings). Somebody just slap me.


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> Thank you Hadassa. I will be going back to my local boutique early next week to pick up my  bracelet. I never thought about trying a Sweet, are the chains longer? Maybe the Magic necklace - I think those are bigger and have longer chains. I completely understand what you are saying about not being matchy matchy. I still remember my mother and grandmothers all wanting "sets" of things - the earrings and necklaces that they purchased together. I can still see it in my head so thank you for reminding me, and warning me not to fall down that path - it would be easy for me to do. Even now my inclination is to look at the onyx vintage alhambra necklaces (to go with the earrings). Somebody just slap me.



stylemechanel - I keep thinking how beautiful your Tiffany DBTY looked on you. 
I would love to know what size diamond you have. If you'd rather not share that info I totally understand or if you would like to privately share please feel free to send me a PM. 
You have me obsessing over the pendant now.  I've admired them through the years but never purchased one.


----------



## HADASSA

stylemechanel said:


> Thank you Hadassa. I will be going back to my local boutique early next week to pick up my bracelet. I never thought about trying a Sweet, are the chains longer? Maybe the Magic necklace - I think those are bigger and have longer chains. I completely understand what you are saying about not being matchy matchy. I still remember my mother and grandmothers all wanting "sets" of things - the earrings and necklaces that they purchased together. I can still see it in my head so thank you for reminding me, and warning me not to fall down that path - it would be easy for me to do. Even now my inclination is to look at the onyx vintage alhambra necklaces (to go with the earrings). Somebody just slap me.


 
Here is a link to the Sweet and Vintage Alhambra Pendants in YG, PG and WG with and without diamonds. I don't know how much you wish to spend at this point but *it gives a good idea what you would like to complement your DBTY* 

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/search/vintage-alhambra~sweet-alhambra/pendants


----------



## bougainvillier

HADASSA said:


> Here is a link to the Sweet and Vintage Alhambra Pendants in YG, PG and WG with and without diamonds. I don't know how much you wish to spend at this point but *it gives a good idea what you would like to complement your DBTY*
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/search/vintage-alhambra~sweet-alhambra/pendants



I had wondered- does VCA offer a Sweet Alhambra Pendants in YG? I never saw it at the online boutique. Only the RG in Sweet size


----------



## HADASSA

bougainvillier said:


> I had wondered- does VCA offer a Sweet Alhambra Pendants in YG? I never saw it at the online boutique. Only the RG in Sweet size


 
Yes, Sweet in YG in clover and butterfly


----------



## Candice0985

Eeeeks! I'm so excited I just confirmed the purchase of my holiday pendant! I sent it out for sizing right away. It should be back in two weeks. I literally put down the phone after ordering and did a happy dance lol! This is my dream combination. I have always wanted a single motif VCA necklace but could not decide on MOP (wanted the luster) or onyx (too flat) and loved the diamond of the holiday pendants. Grey is my favourite colour and my wardrobe consists on black, grey, navy with jewel tone accents so I think this will be my best option I could ever hope for &#128522;.


Ps Naples FL is now sold out of the holiday pendants!


----------



## kimber418

Candice0985 said:


> Eeeeks! I'm so excited I just confirmed the purchase of my holiday pendant! I sent it out for sizing right away. It should be back in two weeks. I literally put down the phone after ordering and did a happy dance lol! This is my dream combination. I have always wanted a single motif VCA necklace but could not decide on MOP (wanted the luster) or onyx (too flat) and loved the diamond of the holiday pendants. Grey is my favourite colour and my wardrobe consists on black, grey, navy with jewel tone accents so I think this will be my best option I could ever hope for &#128522;.
> 
> 
> Ps Naples FL is now sold out of the holiday pendants!



Congrats Candice!  Post pictures when you get it!   What did you have it sent out for?


----------



## Harpertoo

Candice0985 said:


> Eeeeks! I'm so excited I just confirmed the purchase of my holiday pendant! I sent it out for sizing right away. It should be back in two weeks. I literally put down the phone after ordering and did a happy dance lol! This is my dream combination. I have always wanted a single motif VCA necklace but could not decide on MOP (wanted the luster) or onyx (too flat) and loved the diamond of the holiday pendants. Grey is my favourite colour and my wardrobe consists on black, grey, navy with jewel tone accents so I think this will be my best option I could ever hope for &#128522;.
> 
> 
> Ps Naples FL is now sold out of the holiday pendants!



Hope to see some modeling shots of the pendant!
Sounds lovely & perfect for your wardrobe.

I finally purchased the sweet onyx studs. (Arrived yesterday.) I think I first noticed them on a woman in SoHo about 7 years ago and have kind of been half pining for them ever since. (I've been a MOP devote.) My spouse accepted another assignment in EU, so I know I'll want some low key studs for travel & everyday and the onyx is perfect for me.....I'm considering these my moving gift!


----------



## Aimee3

smartsoh said:


> Loving my newly bought YG Frivole Earrings!



We must have the same tastes!  I love those earrings.
Sadly my earlobes are waaay too thin for them (of all things, why are my ears skinny?)
and it's not from wearing heavy earrings or even earrings at all since I didn't have them pierced until rather recently.    
If you can please post a photo of them in your ears.
Enjoy them.


----------



## CATEYES

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Ladies, a few weeks ago I was having a dilemma about the holiday pendant (older posts in this thread). I worried if it would compete with my dbty necklace. At the time I wasn't able to see it in person and passed. Yesterday, at my local VCA, the SA had me try it on anyway. She really liked it on me and understood that I never take my dbty off. Here's the photo (sorry, I don't know how to size). I'm holding the holiday piece as far down as I can with the idea of using an extension of some kind. What do you think?
> 
> Please ignore my old décolletage ( should have used sunscreen as a teen).
> View attachment 2767477


It looks so cute layered!!  I didn't think I wanted the pendant because I am trying to focus on a malachite 10 motif but I really like this on you!  Love the color variations and how you extended it..... oh man oh man......


----------



## Candice0985

kimber418 said:


> Congrats Candice!  Post pictures when you get it!   What did you have it sent out for?



Thanks Kimber! I had it sent out to have it lengthened to 18 inches. &#128522; I'll definitely post pictures when I get it!  It should take a week or two and I cannot wait to get it!



Harpertoo said:


> Hope to see some modeling shots of the pendant!
> 
> Sounds lovely & perfect for your wardrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> I finally purchased the sweet onyx studs. (Arrived yesterday.) I think I first noticed them on a woman in SoHo about 7 years ago and have kind of been half pining for them ever since. (I've been a MOP devote.) My spouse accepted another assignment in EU, so I know I'll want some low key studs for travel & everyday and the onyx is perfect for me.....I'm considering these my moving gift!




Congrats Harper! I love the sweet studs. This is the most versatile size imo   I think you definitely deserve a moving trip. Correct me if I'm wrong but I think I saw that you moved from Canada to Europe? 

I will definitely post pics when I get it! I figured I'd have it lengthened right away rather than sending it I after receiving it. I'm not going to want to take it off once I get it lol. I'm still waiting on my amulette bracelet for sizing it's been 8 weeks and the chain for lengthening has still not arrived.....not cool Cartier!


----------



## stylemechanel

HADASSA said:


> Here is a link to the Sweet and Vintage Alhambra Pendants in YG, PG and WG with and without diamonds. I don't know how much you wish to spend at this point but *it gives a good idea what you would like to complement your DBTY*
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/search/vintage-alhambra~sweet-alhambra/pendants



Hi Hadassa. Thank you so much for the link! I see many Sweets that are beautiful and will look forward to seeing them in person next week. I have seen the Sweets bracelets  but hadn't seen any of the necklaces in person. Come to think of it neither Vegas or Beverly Hills had any on display. Oh, so many fun things to think about! Thank  you again.



PennyD2911 said:


> stylemechanel - I keep thinking how beautiful your Tiffany DBTY looked on you.
> I would love to know what size diamond you have. If you'd rather not share that info I totally understand or if you would like to privately share please feel free to send me a PM.
> You have me obsessing over the pendant now.  I've admired them through the years but never purchased one.



Hi PennyD, I sent you a PM as I thought I might be taking this thread a little off topic and didn't want to get dinged my the mods. Let me know if you need any other info.


----------



## stylemechanel

Candice0985 said:


> Eeeeks! I'm so excited I just confirmed the purchase of my holiday pendant! I sent it out for sizing right away. It should be back in two weeks. I literally put down the phone after ordering and did a happy dance lol! This is my dream combination. I have always wanted a single motif VCA necklace but could not decide on MOP (wanted the luster) or onyx (too flat) and loved the diamond of the holiday pendants. Grey is my favourite colour and my wardrobe consists on black, grey, navy with jewel tone accents so I think this will be my best option I could ever hope for &#128522;.
> 
> 
> Ps Naples FL is now sold out of the holiday pendants!



Congratulations Candice! I am so excited for you. I can picture you jumping up and down and doing your happy dance!! It sounds like the perfect piece for you and your wardrobe.  Please share a  picture when it arrives. Yeah for you!


----------



## stylemechanel

CATEYES said:


> It looks so cute layered!!  I didn't think I wanted the pendant because I am trying to focus on a malachite 10 motif but I really like this on you!  Love the color variations and how you extended it..... oh man oh man......



Thank you Cateyes! I love your avatar by the way. I am still fence sitting and leaning heavily on no. Actually  I think there will be much better options for me. I don't know why for the life of my I cannot just get up and walk away completely......hummmmm...maybe because it is beautiful. I just wish it would sell out already so I have no more issues and can concentrate on the right piece for me.


----------



## stylemechanel

Harpertoo said:


> Hope to see some modeling shots of the pendant!
> Sounds lovely & perfect for your wardrobe.
> 
> I finally purchased the sweet onyx studs. (Arrived yesterday.) I think I first noticed them on a woman in SoHo about 7 years ago and have kind of been half pining for them ever since. (I've been a MOP devote.) My spouse accepted another assignment in EU, so I know I'll want some low key studs for travel & everyday and the onyx is perfect for me.....I'm considering these my moving gift!



Congratulations Hapertoo! It sounds like a perfect moving gift. Will you share a modeling picture?


----------



## CATEYES

stylemechanel said:


> Thank you Cateyes! I love your avatar by the way. I am still fence sitting and leaning heavily on no. Actually  I think there will be much better options for me. I don't know why for the life of my I cannot just get up and walk away completely......hummmmm...maybe because it is beautiful. I just wish it would sell out already so I have no more issues and can concentrate on the right piece for me.




Thanks stylemechanel!  I love this cat picture too.  I'm actually a dog lover (but like cats too) but because of my eye color and the way I do my eye makeup sometimes, my co-workers used to call me that 


Don't feel bad about second thoughts.  I often have them about many things I buy too.  Maybe it's because the things I covet and try to buy aren't cheap by any means and I sometimes wonder if I will get enough use out of it, will I still wear when I'm 60, do I go out enough to have a fancy item or should I get a more practical item.... It's normal!  I hope you keep it personally because it looks really nice on you and in my humble opinion, is an everyday piece.  The piece I am coveting (malachite 10 motif) seems not to be an everyday piece but I love it.  I wonder to myself if I shouldn't get a more everyday piece but the heart wants what it wants!!


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Hadassa. Thank you so much for the link! I see many Sweets that are beautiful and will look forward to seeing them in person next week. I have seen the Sweets bracelets  but hadn't seen any of the necklaces in person. Come to think of it neither Vegas or Beverly Hills had any on display. Oh, so many fun things to think about! Thank  you again.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi PennyD, I sent you a PM as I thought I might be taking this thread a little off topic and didn't want to get dinged my the mods. Let me know if you need any other info.



Thank you - received and responded. 
That's why mentioned PM since we were not in a Tiffany thread. I didn't wont to be in trouble either. hehehe


----------



## PennyD2911

Candice0985 said:


> Eeeeks! I'm so excited I just confirmed the purchase of my holiday pendant! I sent it out for sizing right away. It should be back in two weeks. I literally put down the phone after ordering and did a happy dance lol! This is my dream combination. I have always wanted a single motif VCA necklace but could not decide on MOP (wanted the luster) or onyx (too flat) and loved the diamond of the holiday pendants. Grey is my favourite colour and my wardrobe consists on black, grey, navy with jewel tone accents so I think this will be my best option I could ever hope for &#128522;.
> 
> 
> Ps Naples FL is now sold out of the holiday pendants!



Congrats Candice!&#128160;
Look forward to your pix!


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> Thank you Hadassa. I will be going back to my local boutique early next week to pick up my  bracelet. I never thought about trying a Sweet, are the chains longer? Maybe the Magic necklace - I think those are bigger and have longer chains. I completely understand what you are saying about not being matchy matchy. I still remember my mother and grandmothers all wanting "sets" of things - the earrings and necklaces that they purchased together. I can still see it in my head so thank you for reminding me, and warning me not to fall down that path - it would be easy for me to do. Even now my inclination is to look at the onyx vintage alhambra necklaces (to go with the earrings). Somebody just slap me.



I think you and I are going to fall for that 10 motif onyx one day. 

FWIW - I &#10084;&#65039;Love&#10084;&#65039; my Magic MOP pendant. I had it lengthened to 20" so I could layer a shorter pendant with it.  I think it would be gorgeous with your DBTY if you had the Magic lengthened to maybe 20".  I was thinking about that version of the Magic since it is in WG. 
The other two Magic pendants in Malachite and Bois d'Amorette have longer chains and are also beautiful! Ahhhhh, I want it ALL!!


----------



## Candice0985

stylemechanel said:


> Congratulations Candice! I am so excited for you. I can picture you jumping up and down and doing your happy dance!! It sounds like the perfect piece for you and your wardrobe.  Please share a  picture when it arrives. Yeah for you!



Thanks stylemechanel !  &#128540;&#128516;my happy dance is more in the style of a hula! I will definitely post pictures when it arrives    



PennyD2911 said:


> Congrats Candice!&#128160;
> 
> Look forward to your pix!




Thanks Penny!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Candice0985 said:


> Eeeeks! I'm so excited I just confirmed the purchase of my holiday pendant! I sent it out for sizing right away. It should be back in two weeks. I literally put down the phone after ordering and did a happy dance lol! This is my dream combination. I have always wanted a single motif VCA necklace but could not decide on MOP (wanted the luster) or onyx (too flat) and loved the diamond of the holiday pendants. Grey is my favourite colour and my wardrobe consists on black, grey, navy with jewel tone accents so I think this will be my best option I could ever hope for &#128522;.
> 
> 
> Ps Naples FL is now sold out of the holiday pendants!



So happy for you, major congrats.


----------



## cung

Candice, congrats on your new holiday pendant. It seems to be just "fit" in your wardrobe. Please post modelling pics once you get it. I still remember you have an impressive stacking with the sweet bracelet, cannot wait to see what would you wear with the holiday pendant


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Aimee3 said:


> We must have the same tastes!  I love those earrings.
> Sadly my earlobes are waaay too thin for them (of all things, why are my ears skinny?)
> and it's not from wearing heavy earrings or even earrings at all since I didn't have them pierced until rather recently.
> If you can please post a photo of them in your ears.
> Enjoy them.



My sa gave me a product called Lobe Wonder. 
It allows me to wear the large frivole earrings. They sit perfectly now!!
My ear lobes are really thin as well.....


----------



## Harpertoo

stylemechanel said:


> Congratulations Hapertoo! It sounds like a perfect moving gift. Will you share a modeling picture?



I'm having trouble posting pics....once I figure out the issue I'll attempt some modeling pics.
I have to say for such little motifs, they have great detail!
 Somehow the contrast between gold & onyx enhances the design....although I love my MOP version too - they sort of blend into my skin & hair.


----------



## Harpgirl

Harpertoo said:


> I'm having trouble posting pics....once I figure out the issue I'll attempt some modeling pics.
> 
> I have to say for such little motifs, they have great detail!
> 
> Somehow the contrast between gold & onyx enhances the design....although I love my MOP version too - they sort of blend into my skin & hair.




What is your coloring?


----------



## bougainvillier

HADASSA said:


> Yes, Sweet in YG in clover and butterfly



Thank you. You meant this one, only it's all YG, correct?

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/VCARN9T500/sweet-alhambra-clover-mini-pendant


----------



## HADASSA

bougainvillier said:


> Thank you. You meant this one, only it's all YG, correct?
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/VCARN9T500/sweet-alhambra-clover-mini-pendant


 
I am sorry, I must have misunderstood. I was referring to the white MOP in clover and butterfly in YG.

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/VCARF69100/sweet-alhambra-clover-mini-pendant-1

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/VCARF69300/sweet-alhambra-butterfly-mini-pendant

I don't think the sweet is offered in ALL YG


----------



## Harpertoo

Harpgirl said:


> What is your coloring?



I have medium skin tone...neutral to warm undertones, blonde hair liberally sprinkled with grey, blue eyes and I avoid sun....so I can get washed out in light colors.


Ugh - tried to upload a photo, but again it failed.
I wonder if this is an update issue w/ my I-pad?


----------



## bougainvillier

HADASSA said:


> I am sorry, I must have misunderstood. I was referring to the white MOP in clover and butterfly in YG.
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/VCARF69100/sweet-alhambra-clover-mini-pendant-1
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/VCARF69300/sweet-alhambra-butterfly-mini-pendant
> 
> I don't think the sweet is offered in ALL YG



I see. No worries at all. Thanks for answering all my questions related to VCA.

It seems like VCA puts all its available pieces online, only that some are not for purchasing online. 

I am plotting my first VCA. It has been a while and I feel I am all over the place. First Perlee bracelet, then the Onyx 10 motif, and now a all gold pendant. I don't have a lot of dressy days and I am in my mid-20s, petite frame. I felt I'd get more wear out of a more understated piece, like the pendant. Agh, it's hard to decide on all these amazing pieces though. I just wish I have unlimited money tree


----------



## PennyD2911

bougainvillier said:


> I see. No worries at all. Thanks for answering all my questions related to VCA.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like VCA puts all its available pieces online, only that some are not for purchasing online.
> 
> 
> 
> I am plotting my first VCA. It has been a while and I feel I am all over the place. First Perlee bracelet, then the Onyx 10 motif, and now a all gold pendant. I don't have a lot of dressy days and I am in my mid-20s, petite frame. I felt I'd get more wear out of a more understated piece, like the pendant. Agh, it's hard to decide on all these amazing pieces though. I just wish I have unlimited money tree




I think the MOP YG Sweet pendant would look great and be very versatile. &#128522;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## pigleto972001

bougainvillier said:


> I see. No worries at all. Thanks for answering all my questions related to VCA.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like VCA puts all its available pieces online, only that some are not for purchasing online.
> 
> 
> 
> I am plotting my first VCA. It has been a while and I feel I am all over the place. First Perlee bracelet, then the Onyx 10 motif, and now a all gold pendant. I don't have a lot of dressy days and I am in my mid-20s, petite frame. I felt I'd get more wear out of a more understated piece, like the pendant. Agh, it's hard to decide on all these amazing pieces though. I just wish I have unlimited money tree




Have you been able to try any on? Sometimes you try on a piece
that speaks to you. I thought I would get a MOP 10 motif but the YG worked w my skin tone 

Good luck!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bougainvillier said:


> I see. No worries at all. Thanks for answering all my questions related to VCA.
> 
> It seems like VCA puts all its available pieces online, only that some are not for purchasing online.
> 
> I am plotting my first VCA. It has been a while and I feel I am all over the place. First Perlee bracelet, then the Onyx 10 motif, and now a all gold pendant. I don't have a lot of dressy days and I am in my mid-20s, petite frame. I felt I'd get more wear out of a more understated piece, like the pendant. Agh, it's hard to decide on all these amazing pieces though. I just wish I have unlimited money tree



Have you considered earrings ?
Onyx ear clips?
Since you are young you could even pull off a pretty color like carnelian or turquoise.


----------



## bags to die for

My lovely SA brought out the 16 motif Magic Alhambra so that I could compare the grey mop between white gold and rose gold settings.

The white gold grey version looks more green and the rose gold grey mop looks more red/brown.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bags to die for said:


> My lovely SA brought out the 16 motif Magic Alhambra so that I could compare the grey mop between white gold and rose gold settings.
> 
> The white gold grey version looks more green and the rose gold grey mop looks more red/brown.



Pretty comparison. 
This is not universal for the holiday pendant , however. Some pendants are very green ( cool ) and some are more warm with pinks/ taupe. 
They are all so different....even from store to store. You are fortunate to be able to see the pieces in person. This is the one item that  I personally prefer to select myself vs over the phone , although I know that many people have received beautiful pieces.
Did you purchase the pendant ?


----------



## bags to die for

No I didn't. Rose gold I think blends into my skin too much. I did see another pendant which was more colourful if that is the right word, especially if you move it around in the light. My SA told me VCA selected more pinky tone grey mops for the holiday pendant.

I prefer the grey mop with white gold. I'm hoping maybe VCA will make it as a separate piece one day!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bags to die for said:


> No I didn't. Rose gold I think blends into my skin too much. I did see another pendant which was more colourful if that is the right word, especially if you move it around in the light. My SA told me VCA selected more pinky tone grey mops for the holiday pendant.
> 
> I prefer the grey mop with white gold. I'm hoping maybe VCA will make it as a separate piece one day!



Gray mop set in wg or yg would be such a "piece de resistance"....
I've always wondered why VCA hasn't offered gray mop in the vintage line. Can't you just imagine how gorgeous a 20 motif would be?


----------



## bougainvillier

PennyD2911 said:


> I think the MOP YG Sweet pendant would look great and be very versatile. &#128522;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum





pigleto972001 said:


> Have you been able to try any on? Sometimes you try on a piece
> that speaks to you. I thought I would get a MOP 10 motif but the YG worked w my skin tone
> 
> Good luck!!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Have you considered earrings ?
> Onyx ear clips?
> Since you are young you could even pull off a pretty color like carnelian or turquoise.



Thank you for your suggestions ladies! 

I do think I need to try on some pieces in person. I have not. I am in Boston and there is no official boutique. The NM SA I talked to said I'd need to order/pay first and then to have it shipped to me. I can return if I don't like it later. But that is too much for me. I don't even know what category to look for, so am I supposed to order 5 or 10 pieces just to try? 

Anyways I may travel to NYC soon to pay the boutique a visit 

MOP YG is what got me into VCA. Such a classic and elegant pairing. It's like the ultimate modern pearl necklaces 

I love the all YG pieces! *pigleto972001*, you wear yours very well  Do you wear yours daily? And stack with other necklaces when you dress up? I am trying to figure out if 10 motif is too dressy to daily. 

I have not thought about ear clips but it sounds interesting. I'd have to try them on though. My earlobes are small and some just fit weirdly on me 

This is so fun. I guess part of the fun is from plotting and waiting for your purchase


----------



## pigleto972001

Hi ! Thank you. Yes I pretty much wear them everyday  they can go w dressy or casual outfits. It's my only vca necklace ! But I linked it w other vca 10s at the boutique and wrapped it around twice and it pairs well w others 

You are young so you have time to decide on the YG pieces. The only thing is the price keeps going up. I saw the 2010 price of the 10 and I became depressed. Ugh. 

My SA knows a lady who got YG to wear while exercising. 

Yes I wish grey mop would be a 10 motif  id so get one! I love it as the magic 16 but it's too pricy for me. If only they had a shorter one that didn't have the dangling motifs


----------



## PennyD2911

bougainvillier said:


> Thank you for your suggestions ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> I do think I need to try on some pieces in person. I have not. I am in Boston and there is no official boutique. The NM SA I talked to said I'd need to order/pay first and then to have it shipped to me. I can return if I don't like it later. But that is too much for me. I don't even know what category to look for, so am I supposed to order 5 or 10 pieces just to try?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways I may travel to NYC soon to pay the boutique a visit
> 
> 
> 
> MOP YG is what got me into VCA. Such a classic and elegant pairing. It's like the ultimate modern pearl necklaces
> 
> 
> 
> I love the all YG pieces! *pigleto972001*, you wear yours very well  Do you wear yours daily? And stack with other necklaces when you dress up? I am trying to figure out if 10 motif is too dressy to daily.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not thought about ear clips but it sounds interesting. I'd have to try them on though. My earlobes are small and some just fit weirdly on me
> 
> 
> 
> This is so fun. I guess part of the fun is from plotting and waiting for your purchase




A VCA NYC trip would be ultimate fun! Sounds like the perfect plan for you. Hope you can make it happen. &#128515;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## hopingoneday

Interesting news for you guys  my SA told me today that VCA will be releasing the list of new items for next year in a week or two. I hope she is right! There should be some additions/changes to the alhambra line. I can't wait to hear what they are adding!  Wouldn't it be wonderful if they did add gray mother of pearl!


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh man! Thanks for the info! Can't wait


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hopingoneday said:


> Interesting news for you guys  my SA told me today that VCA will be releasing the list of new items for next year in a week or two. I hope she is right! There should be some additions/changes to the alhambra line. I can't wait to hear what they are adding!  Wouldn't it be wonderful if they did add gray mother of pearl!



Seriously?
Oh goodness....this makes me want to hold off on that pendant until we see what's coming next.


----------



## hopingoneday

texasgirliegirl said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Oh goodness....this makes me want to hold off on that pendant until we see what's coming next.




Be careful about that... My boutique sold out yesterday.  She said it's selling extremely well worldwide.  But yes, she hinted that there would be some new items that would interest me


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hopingoneday said:


> Be careful about that... My boutique sold out yesterday.  She said it's selling extremely well worldwide.  But yes, she hinted that there would be some new items that would interest me



I've got one on hold 

If the gray mop becomes more widely available I'll be in big trouble...


----------



## hopingoneday

texasgirliegirl said:


> I've got one on hold
> 
> 
> 
> If the gray mop becomes more widely available I'll be in big trouble...




That's a good thing I think! I was somewhere between disappointed and relieved that my boutique was sold out!


----------



## ChaneLisette

I would love the grey MOP in a bracelet. I cannot wait to see what is next.  

So far, I am really enjoying my pendant. It matches everything.  IRL, it has so much pink but photographs green and dark red. I did catch it looking blue and purple too.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ChaneLisette said:


> I would love the grey MOP in a bracelet. I cannot wait to see what is next.
> 
> So far, I am really enjoying my pendant. It matches everything.  IRL, it has so much pink but photographs green and dark red. I did catch it looking blue and purple too.



Looks line you got a really beautiful one!!


----------



## hopingoneday

ChaneLisette said:


> I would love the grey MOP in a bracelet. I cannot wait to see what is next.
> 
> So far, I am really enjoying my pendant. It matches everything.  IRL, it has so much pink but photographs green and dark red. I did catch it looking blue and purple too.




It's really so beautiful.


----------



## kimber418

ChaneLisette said:


> I would love the grey MOP in a bracelet. I cannot wait to see what is next.
> 
> So far, I am really enjoying my pendant. It matches everything.  IRL, it has so much pink but photographs green and dark red. I did catch it looking blue and purple too.



ChanelLisette,

Your LE Grey pendant is beautiful!   I love the shimmer of color.  I think you might still have that piece of plastic on the back of it....... Maybe not ---it looks like the tip of it in the pic.


----------



## stylemechanel

bougainvillier said:


> ....
> I am plotting my first VCA. It has been a while and I feel I am all over the place. First Perlee bracelet, then the Onyx 10 motif, and now a all gold pendant. I don't have a lot of dressy days and I am in my mid-20s, petite frame. I felt I'd get more wear out of a more understated piece, like the pendant. Agh, it's hard to decide on all these amazing pieces though. I just wish I have unlimited money tree





bougainvillier said:


> Thank you for your suggestions ladies!
> 
> I do think I need to try on some pieces in person. I have not. I am in Boston and there is no official boutique. The NM SA I talked to said I'd need to order/pay first and then to have it shipped to me. I can return if I don't like it later. But that is too much for me. I don't even know what category to look for, so am I supposed to order 5 or 10 pieces just to try?
> 
> Anyways I may travel to NYC soon to pay the boutique a visit
> 
> MOP YG is what got me into VCA. Such a classic and elegant pairing. It's like the ultimate modern pearl necklaces
> 
> I love the all YG pieces! *pigleto972001*, you wear yours very well  Do you wear yours daily? And stack with other necklaces when you dress up? I am trying to figure out if 10 motif is too dressy to daily.
> 
> I have not thought about ear clips but it sounds interesting. I'd have to try them on though. My earlobes are small and some just fit weirdly on me
> 
> This is so fun. I guess part of the fun is from plotting and waiting for your purchase



Hi bougainvillier. I love that you are looking to purchase your first VCA piece and only in your 20's. So your smart and have great taste! I am a novice too (but found VCA much later than you). I thought you might like a perspective on how VCA can work for a woman of any decade (I really think the pieces are timeless). You and I  have a few things in common - we are just stepping into the world of VCA, I am also petite and again like you I am a more casual person so most days I am understated in my clothing and jewelry. 

 I bought my first piece just this past Labor Day weekend and my second last week, so it is a slippery and easy slope to travel down.  I bought the vintage alhambra 5 motif mother of pearl bracelet. I bought it because it  completely captured my attention. It wasn't what I intended to purchase but it was what I walked out with.  My second piece is the vintage alhambra onyx earrings in yellow gold. I love both pieces but I  can see wearing the earrings all the time  - with jeans or a little black dress. I wore them yesterday to a football game and I thought it was the perfect accessory. They were completely comfortable - easy to wear all day long. The  mother of pearl  bracelet captured my heart but the earclips.....they make me do a happy dance.

I guess what I am trying to say is go see everything. Try on whatever your interested in - even what you think you are not interested. The SAs are amazingly helpful and patient. On my second trip I thought I was going to walk out with a pink gold vintage alhambra bracelet - once I  put it on I knew immediately it was all wrong for me. 

I would not want to be ordering  pieces just to see if it might work. Is New York the closest place to actually try anything on without ordering it in advance? Is there a bigger Neiman Marcus closer to you that actually has some pieces in stock? If there isn't, you could make it a really fun day to take the train into New York, go to VCA, have a fabulous lunch, and maybe walk away with your first piece - doing your own happy dance.

I hope you have fun on this journey to find the piece that makes you smile, and  hope you will share here when you do.


----------



## stylemechanel

bags to die for said:


> My lovely SA brought out the 16 motif Magic Alhambra so that I could compare the grey mop between white gold and rose gold settings.
> 
> The white gold grey version looks more green and the rose gold grey mop looks more red/brown.






bags to die for said:


> No I didn't. Rose gold I think blends into my skin too much. I did see another pendant which was more colourful if that is the right word, especially if you move it around in the light. My SA told me VCA selected more pinky tone grey mops for the holiday pendant.
> 
> I prefer the grey mop with white gold. I'm hoping maybe VCA will make it as a separate piece one day!



Thank you so much bags to die for. I love seeing the two compared to each other. I hope VCA is listening  to you on the wg and grey mop and I hope if they are, they  offer it not just as a pendant but also as a 20 piece.  I bet if this holiday piece sells well they will.

Have any of you seen this trend at all with VCA? If a holiday pendant sells out quickly do they ever move it into their permanent line as 20 piece, earrings or bracelet?


----------



## stylemechanel

ChaneLisette said:


> I would love the grey MOP in a bracelet. I cannot wait to see what is next.
> 
> So far, I am really enjoying my pendant. It matches everything.  IRL, it has so much pink but photographs green and dark red. I did catch it looking blue and purple too.



It looks fabulous on you!


----------



## ChaneLisette

texasgirliegirl said:


> Looks line you got a really beautiful one!!



Thank you so much! It is so versatile.



hopingoneday said:


> It's really so beautiful.



Thank you!



kimber418 said:


> ChanelLisette,
> 
> Your LE Grey pendant is beautiful!   I love the shimmer of color.  I think you might still have that piece of plastic on the back of it....... Maybe not ---it looks like the tip of it in the pic.



Oh my! You are totally right. Thank you for noticing. I put it on immediately after taking a few pics and have not taken it off since. I feel so silly. 



stylemechanel said:


> It looks fabulous on you!



Thank you!


----------



## hopingoneday

stylemechanel said:


> Thank you so much bags to die for. I love seeing the two compared to each other. I hope VCA is listening  to you on the wg and grey mop and I hope if they are, they  offer it not just as a pendant but also as a 20 piece.  I bet if this holiday piece sells well they will.
> 
> Have any of you seen this trend at all with VCA? If a holiday pendant sells out quickly do they ever move it into their permanent line as 20 piece, earrings or bracelet?



LOL, we can only hope!  How awesome would that be!

I really don't understand how the VCA "brass" thinks about and plans their offerings.  There are so many things they could do to thrill their customers (gray MOP alhambra being just one of them, even if it were only a LE offering) but I think they are very wary of pushing the alhambra line TOO much.  I think they are more focused on their high jewelry line.  Of course that is certainly their prerogative, but it's not within my budget, so....  
If they really wanted to know what customers want, they have only to ask their SA's and SM's. I have never gotten the sense that they do that. That's just my feeling.  On the other hand, I do love so much of what they sell, I am not in a position to complain!


----------



## pigleto972001

Neimans I believe got 100 of the holiday pendants. What I like about nm is the 6 month and 12 mo plans haha. I don't think the vca boutiques do, do they?

The holiday pendants are lovely  congrats on them!


----------



## stylemechanel

hopingoneday said:


> LOL, we can only hope!  How awesome would that be!
> 
> I really don't understand how the VCA "brass" thinks about and plans their offerings.  There are so many things they could do to thrill their customers (gray MOP alhambra being just one of them, even if it were only a LE offering) but I think they are very wary of pushing the alhambra line TOO much.  I think they are more focused on their high jewelry line.  Of course that is certainly their prerogative, but it's not within my budget, so....
> If they really wanted to know what customers want, they have only to ask their SA's and SM's. I have never gotten the sense that they do that. That's just my feeling.  On the other hand, I do love so much of what they sell, I am not in a position to complain!



Thank you hopingoneday. I feel very much like you. I adore their  "high" jewelry line and have picked one, two, three pieces, but....my husband is retiring soon and in reality I do not see those pieces in my future. But when you think about it, I bet VCA relies more on the entry and mid-level customer ( still at an acceptable price point for VCA - certainly not a shabby one at that)   to pay the "bills" than those that can and do buy the amazing one of a kind pieces. And when you think about it - all it takes is one new customer who wants the holiday pendant to be a 20 motif and then gets sucked in to VCA from there to build loyalty, and fan base going forward. I know, I am probably dreaming....but it is such a pretty dream.  Thanks again hopingoneday - I really rely on you and all the other VCA loyalists for answers for us newbies!


----------



## stephmorris11

Hi ladies,

Speaking of someone getting sucked in, I am new to VCA but have admired their bracelets for years.  I finally went to SCP to see their items in person this past week and almost died of lust.  I am now looking at purchasing my first necklace, the Holiday LE.  I would prefer to get it through Neiman's too because I have a GC and their financing is great.  Is there anything I need to know about proceeding.  Do they need to order it in for me?  Do I need to do a deposit?  Is it something I can return if it's too short.  I like longer necklaces than chokers.

Thanks for any tips from those of you who have purchased before.


----------



## ChaneLisette

stephmorris11 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Speaking of someone getting sucked in, I am new to VCA but have admired their bracelets for years.  I finally went to SCP to see their items in person this past week and almost died of lust.  I am now looking at purchasing my first necklace, the Holiday LE.  I would prefer to get it through Neiman's too because I have a GC and their financing is great.  Is there anything I need to know about proceeding.  Do they need to order it in for me?  Do I need to do a deposit?  Is it something I can return if it's too short.  I like longer necklaces than chokers.
> 
> Thanks for any tips from those of you who have purchased before.



I purchased my holiday pendant from NM. Ask if they have it or can get it for you. Usually they can place orders through VCA for pieces they do not have in store. Once you order, you usually have to pay the full price to get it in. I am sure they have a limited return policy but you should ask. You can get the chain lengthened if it is too short for you but it would have to be sent to VCA in NY for the alteration. Hope that helps. Good luck!


----------



## allure244

stephmorris11 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Speaking of someone getting sucked in, I am new to VCA but have admired their bracelets for years.  I finally went to SCP to see their items in person this past week and almost died of lust.  I am now looking at purchasing my first necklace, the Holiday LE.  I would prefer to get it through Neiman's too because I have a GC and their financing is great.  Is there anything I need to know about proceeding.  Do they need to order it in for me?  Do I need to do a deposit?  Is it something I can return if it's too short.  I like longer necklaces than chokers.
> 
> Thanks for any tips from those of you who have purchased before.



I ordered mine from Neiman Marcus as well. Neimans at Topanga used to carry VCA but as they no longer do I had my sales associate have a different Neimans send it to me. They ship directly to your address. You pay in full but can return the item if you do not like it. I'm not sure if there is a limit to how long you have to return the item. 
If you use a neimans credit card there is some sort of deferred payment plan where you have either 6 months or a year to pay back the full purchase price in equal monthly installments (interest free) but I think there is a minimum amount you have to purchase to qualify so you would have to ask a sales associate for more details.


----------



## PennyD2911

ChaneLisette said:


> I would love the grey MOP in a bracelet. I cannot wait to see what is next.
> 
> So far, I am really enjoying my pendant. It matches everything.  IRL, it has so much pink but photographs green and dark red. I did catch it looking blue and purple too.




Gorgeous! Looks lovely one you. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## stephmorris11

allure244 said:


> I ordered mine from Neiman Marcus as well. Neimans at Topanga used to carry VCA but as they no longer do I had my sales associate have a different Neimans send it to me. They ship directly to your address. You pay in full but can return the item if you do not like it. I'm not sure if there is a limit to how long you have to return the item.
> If you use a neimans credit card there is some sort of deferred payment plan where you have either 6 months or a year to pay back the full purchase price in equal monthly installments (interest free) but I think there is a minimum amount you have to purchase to qualify so you would have to ask a sales associate for more details.



Thank you so much!  I am going to contact my NM rep that I bought my Chanel watch from.  I hope he can help.


----------



## drpn21

A few years ago I bought my first 10 motif ( white mop) for my wedding. At the time, I expressed interest in grey mop with yg and was told that I could have it as a special order ( at a premium of course!). I went ahead and ordered it and thought I'd share what it looks like for those interested.
My third 10 motif was a gift, letterwood with pg. here they are!


----------



## angelicdust

oh my goodness!  that is so beautiful.    If you don't mind me asking, what was the premium for special order?


----------



## drpn21

angelicdust said:


> oh my goodness!  that is so beautiful.    If you don't mind me asking, what was the premium for special order?




Thankyou!  I'd say around 30%!


----------



## bags to die for

Your necklaces are gorges drpn21. 

My SA said she tried ordering grey MOP for other clients in the last few years as a special order and they have all been turned down. You're really lucky!


----------



## cung

drpn21 said:


> A few years ago I bought my first 10 motif ( white mop) for my wedding. At the time, I expressed interest in grey mop with yg and was told that I could have it as a special order ( at a premium of course!). I went ahead and ordered it and thought I'd share what it looks like for those interested.
> My third 10 motif was a gift, letterwood with pg. here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2771508
> View attachment 2771509


your grey mop is so special, I could see the color changing effect even on the pics, must be much more beautiful irl. Congrats on your special piece. Have you tried layering 3 necklaces? I never see 2 necklaces of 10-motif mop and grey mop layering together, even in tpf.


----------



## drpn21

bags to die for said:


> Your necklaces are gorges drpn21.
> 
> My SA said she tried ordering grey MOP for other clients in the last few years as a special order and they have all been turned down. You're really lucky!




Thankyou!


----------



## drpn21

cung said:


> your grey mop is so special, I could see the color changing effect even on the pics, must be much more beautiful irl. Congrats on your special piece. Have you tried layering 3 necklaces? I never see 2 necklaces of 10-motif mop and grey mop layering together, even in tpf.




Yes I have worn the white mop and grey mop layered. They look nice but ideally I would like to get a 5 motif bracelet to extend one of them for a better layered look


----------



## pedsdds

drpn21 said:


> A few years ago I bought my first 10 motif ( white mop) for my wedding. At the time, I expressed interest in grey mop with yg and was told that I could have it as a special order ( at a premium of course!). I went ahead and ordered it and thought I'd share what it looks like for those interested.
> My third 10 motif was a gift, letterwood with pg. here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2771508
> View attachment 2771509




oh. my. goodness. this grey mop is to die for!! lucky girl! within the last couple months, I tried to special order this exact combo and my SA said VCA rejected the order  I can only hope they will be introducing this combo to the alhambra line in the future! thanks for sharing your gorgeous necklace with us!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

drpn21 said:


> A few years ago I bought my first 10 motif ( white mop) for my wedding. At the time, I expressed interest in grey mop with yg and was told that I could have it as a special order ( at a premium of course!). I went ahead and ordered it and thought I'd share what it looks like for those interested.
> My third 10 motif was a gift, letterwood with pg. here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2771508
> View attachment 2771509


 
That Grey MOP is so beautiful. I just have no words. I love it.


----------



## pigleto972001

drpn21 said:


> A few years ago I bought my first 10 motif ( white mop) for my wedding. At the time, I expressed interest in grey mop with yg and was told that I could have it as a special order ( at a premium of course!). I went ahead and ordered it and thought I'd share what it looks like for those interested.
> My third 10 motif was a gift, letterwood with pg. here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2771508
> View attachment 2771509




Stunning!!!! So lucky. It's gorgeous !!


----------



## drpn21

pedsdds said:


> oh. my. goodness. this grey mop is to die for!! lucky girl! within the last couple months, I tried to special order this exact combo and my SA said VCA rejected the order  I can only hope they will be introducing this combo to the alhambra line in the future! thanks for sharing your gorgeous necklace with us!!




Thankyou! I hope they do too, I would love a bracelet to match.


NikkisABagGirl said:


> That Grey MOP is so beautiful. I just have no words. I love it.



Thanks!



pigleto972001 said:


> Stunning!!!! So lucky. It's gorgeous !!




Thankyou, I was very lucky for them to agree to it!


----------



## bougainvillier

PennyD2911 said:


> A VCA NYC trip would be ultimate fun! Sounds like the perfect plan for you. Hope you can make it happen. &#128515;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Thanks Penny. I will report back if it happens, promise


----------



## bougainvillier

drpn21 said:


> A few years ago I bought my first 10 motif ( white mop) for my wedding. At the time, I expressed interest in grey mop with yg and was told that I could have it as a special order ( at a premium of course!). I went ahead and ordered it and thought I'd share what it looks like for those interested.
> My third 10 motif was a gift, letterwood with pg. here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2771508
> View attachment 2771509



Wow, spectacular! Thanks for sharing with us. They are all very special pieces, especially with the sentiment behind it


----------



## stephmorris11

Can I ask that if you extend a 10 motif with a matching bracelet, would the spacing of the clovers still remain correct on the necklace that is created?


----------



## ChaneLisette

drpn21 said:


> A few years ago I bought my first 10 motif ( white mop) for my wedding. At the time, I expressed interest in grey mop with yg and was told that I could have it as a special order ( at a premium of course!). I went ahead and ordered it and thought I'd share what it looks like for those interested.
> My third 10 motif was a gift, letterwood with pg. here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2771508
> View attachment 2771509



Wow!!! So gorgeous! You have a fabulous collection.


----------



## ChaneLisette

PennyD2911 said:


> Gorgeous! Looks lovely one you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Thanks Penny!


----------



## pigleto972001

stephmorris11 said:


> Can I ask that if you extend a 10 motif with a matching bracelet, would the spacing of the clovers still remain correct on the necklace that is created?




It does bc the clasp is spaced like the other motifs. The side w the claw is slightly longer and the other side Is shorter. The only thing is you can see both clasps but you can rearrange them so they are closer to your neck and could be hidden under your hair if it's shoulder length.


----------



## Onthego

I love your DBTY, I tried to PM you, please is it Tiffany? How many carats. I also agree that both are lovely, but better worn separately.
I would really love to know about the DBTY. Thank you.


----------



## stylemechanel

drpn21 said:


> A few years ago I bought my first 10 motif ( white mop) for my wedding. At the time, I expressed interest in grey mop with yg and was told that I could have it as a special order ( at a premium of course!). I went ahead and ordered it and thought I'd share what it looks like for those interested.
> My third 10 motif was a gift, letterwood with pg. here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2771508
> View attachment 2771509



Amazing. They are all so beautiful together. Congrats, drpn!


----------



## PennyD2911

drpn21 said:


> A few years ago I bought my first 10 motif ( white mop) for my wedding. At the time, I expressed interest in grey mop with yg and was told that I could have it as a special order ( at a premium of course!). I went ahead and ordered it and thought I'd share what it looks like for those interested.
> My third 10 motif was a gift, letterwood with pg. here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2771508
> View attachment 2771509




Beautiful! Thx go sharing your pix, all 3 10 motifs are beautiful. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## bougainvillier

stylemechanel said:


> Hi bougainvillier. I love that you are looking to purchase your first VCA piece and only in your 20's. So your smart and have great taste! I am a novice too (but found VCA much later than you). I thought you might like a perspective on how VCA can work for a woman of any decade (I really think the pieces are timeless). You and I  have a few things in common - we are just stepping into the world of VCA, I am also petite and again like you I am a more casual person so most days I am understated in my clothing and jewelry.
> 
> I bought my first piece just this past Labor Day weekend and my second last week, so it is a slippery and easy slope to travel down.  I bought the vintage alhambra 5 motif mother of pearl bracelet. I bought it because it  completely captured my attention. It wasn't what I intended to purchase but it was what I walked out with.  My second piece is the vintage alhambra onyx earrings in yellow gold. I love both pieces but I  can see wearing the earrings all the time  - with jeans or a little black dress. I wore them yesterday to a football game and I thought it was the perfect accessory. They were completely comfortable - easy to wear all day long. The  mother of pearl  bracelet captured my heart but the earclips.....they make me do a happy dance.
> 
> I guess what I am trying to say is go see everything. Try on whatever your interested in - even what you think you are not interested. The SAs are amazingly helpful and patient. On my second trip I thought I was going to walk out with a pink gold vintage alhambra bracelet - once I  put it on I knew immediately it was all wrong for me.
> 
> I would not want to be ordering  pieces just to see if it might work. Is New York the closest place to actually try anything on without ordering it in advance? Is there a bigger Neiman Marcus closer to you that actually has some pieces in stock? If there isn't, you could make it a really fun day to take the train into New York, go to VCA, have a fabulous lunch, and maybe walk away with your first piece - doing your own happy dance.
> 
> I hope you have fun on this journey to find the piece that makes you smile, and  hope you will share here when you do.



Thanks *stylemechanel* for your kind words. To me, VCA is indeed timeless and can grow with a woman, a generation or more. I have collected a few Cartier pieces for the very same reason. I liked bags and was obsessed with shoes in my early 20s and that had slowed down since I got married. I still buy shoes once in a while but my last bag purchase was probably a year ago 

I am glad you shared your VCA stories with me! You must be so happy with yours! I like the Alhambra bracelets on others, especially the Malachite. But personally I could not stand the fit of most link bracelets on me. They move around too much and get mess up when I stack. I am more of a bangle girl I guess 

I agree with everything you have said about trying things on. I think there is an authorized seller in MA and it's close by. I may drop by, last time I went they were having construction. Otherwise let's just hope a trip to somewhere with a VCA is around the corner for me. Maybe Florida


----------



## stylemechanel

Onthego said:


> I love your DBTY, I tried to PM you, please is it Tiffany? How many carats. I also agree that both are lovely, but better worn separately.
> I would really love to know about the DBTY. Thank you.



Hi Onthego. I think you are referring to me, if not I apologize to both you and whoever your message was intended to address. Yes my dbty is a Tiffany piece. I am hoping to have time tonight to send you a PM about the piece and how my family picked this particular stone.

Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## Onthego

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Onthego. I think you are referring to me, if not I apologize to both you and whoever your message was intended to address. Yes my dbty is a Tiffany piece. I am hoping to have time tonight to send you a PM about the piece and how my family picked this particular stone.
> 
> Thank you for the compliment!


That would be great, sorry for some reason I did not quote you the first time. I have a single motif in YG with MOP and I love it. But I can never do 2 necklaces at the same time, they get all tangled and can be a pain. So yes I would love specifics about the DBTY. Thank you.


----------



## dialv

drpn21 said:


> A few years ago I bought my first 10 motif ( white mop) for my wedding. At the time, I expressed interest in grey mop with yg and was told that I could have it as a special order ( at a premium of course!). I went ahead and ordered it and thought I'd share what it looks like for those interested.
> My third 10 motif was a gift, letterwood with pg. here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2771508
> View attachment 2771509


Stunning! You are so lucky to have this piece.  You did good, 30% a couple of years ago is today's price (or a little less, not sure of the 10 motif now).  So gorgeous.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

drpn21 said:


> A few years ago I bought my first 10 motif ( white mop) for my wedding. At the time, I expressed interest in grey mop with yg and was told that I could have it as a special order ( at a premium of course!). I went ahead and ordered it and thought I'd share what it looks like for those interested.
> My third 10 motif was a gift, letterwood with pg. here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2771508
> View attachment 2771509



WOW!!!
I had no idea that you could order this!


----------



## stjohnnut

Had no idea there was a VCA thread on TPF. Some really beautiful collections pictured here.
I'd been coveting a Vintage Alhambra 20 motif MOP for years, so last fall while in New York, I took my husband into VCA showed it to him, and said, "This is what I would like for our 20th anniversary next year." He dutifully took the SA's card and info (but lost the card in the interim!) This came Friday. Pre-owned, but I don't love it any less. And now, of course, I want more
View attachment 2771903


----------



## stephmorris11

Just ordered the holiday necklace from Neimans!  Yeah!  Overnight shipping!!  I cannot wait.  My first VCA piece.  Thank you ladies for all the help.  And amazing pix.    Now to lust after a 10 motif...


----------



## stephmorris11

stjohnnut said:


> Had no idea there was a VCA thread on TPF. Some really beautiful collections pictured here.
> I'd been coveting a Vintage Alhambra 20 motif MOP for years, so last fall while in New York, I took my husband into VCA showed it to him, and said, "This is what I would like for our 20th anniversary next year." He dutifully took the SA's card and info (but lost the card in the interim!) This came Friday. Pre-owned, but I don't love it any less. And now, of course, I want more
> View attachment 2771903



Absolutely stunning!!  OMG.  Want...


----------



## PennyD2911

My VCA SA just texted to tell me Double Points for Incircle on the 14th. YaY - &#128526;&#128526;
I've already got my purchase planned. &#128519;
Hope you gals that shop NM for your VCA can enjoy the double points day!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Notorious Pink

drpn21 said:


> A few years ago I bought my first 10 motif ( white mop) for my wedding. At the time, I expressed interest in grey mop with yg and was told that I could have it as a special order ( at a premium of course!). I went ahead and ordered it and thought I'd share what it looks like for those interested.
> My third 10 motif was a gift, letterwood with pg. here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2771508
> View attachment 2771509




OMG, WOW!!! So gorgeous!


----------



## MYH

stjohnnut said:


> Had no idea there was a VCA thread on TPF. Some really beautiful collections pictured here.
> I'd been coveting a Vintage Alhambra 20 motif MOP for years, so last fall while in New York, I took my husband into VCA showed it to him, and said, "This is what I would like for our 20th anniversary next year." He dutifully took the SA's card and info (but lost the card in the interim!) This came Friday. Pre-owned, but I don't love it any less. And now, of course, I want more
> View attachment 2771903


Congratulations on your 20th! I think a twenty motif is the perfect anniversary gift.  One clover for each year.  The symbolism can't be beat! Wear it in good health and happiness.



stephmorris11 said:


> Just ordered the holiday necklace from Neimans!  Yeah!  Overnight shipping!!  I cannot wait.  My first VCA piece.  Thank you ladies for all the help.  And amazing pix.    Now to lust after a 10 motif...


Please post pics when you receive it.  We are all excited along with you. 



drpn21 said:


> A few years ago I bought my first 10 motif ( white mop) for my wedding. At the time, I expressed interest in grey mop with yg and was told that I could have it as a special order ( at a premium of course!). I went ahead and ordered it and thought I'd share what it looks like for those interested.
> My third 10 motif was a gift, letterwood with pg. here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2771508
> View attachment 2771509


Ok, that is the best 10 motif collection I have ever seen!!!  lucky girl. Thank you for sharing grey MOP.  I think many here would kill for that piece. Lol.


----------



## MYH

Hi everybody - I'm usually a lurker but immensely enjoy the discussions, support, and excitement over seeing everyone's pieces.  I've been meaning to post a special little piece I just received and share the story behind it.

Many years ago, my husband bought me byzantine earrings in NYC as a spontaneous gift when we were walking past the store.  I adored the earrings because they coordinated with a 10 motif onyx and 10 motif MOP necklace I had without being too matchy matchy.  I also have a magic MOP ring and a byzantine necklace and I always saw the earrings as an essential part of my VCA "set".  So we went on vacation to Italy one year and I took them off at night and put them on the nightstand next to me.  The next morning,we set off for the day sightseeing and I forgot to put them back on.  When we got back, they were gone.  We were in a rental house and my friends and I turned the place upside down looking for these earrings.  The owners said that nobody had been in the house that day but of course there were many people that had the key so I'll never know.  When we got back to The states, I checked with every single VCA store and of course, the earrings had already been discontinued and nobody had any in inventory. So I was unable to replace them and always felt there was something missing whenever I would look in my jewelry drawer.  I constantly looked for them on all the reseller sites, but they never popped up.  Luckily, I had set it up as a search on evilbay and three years later, they showed up!! I showed them to my husband and he said you must buy those right away!  We had just bought a new house and I was not feeling particularly flush but my hubby would not hear anything about that and said he insisted we purchase them.  They were in mint condition and are now back in my drawer. They are not my original pair which have a lot of sentimental value, but they are identical to the ones I had and I am a happy girl again.


----------



## simurgh

I'm so happy you were able to replace your earrings!  Even if not the exact ones, I still think replacement ones can carry the same sentimental value as the originals if you want them to.



MYH said:


> Hi everybody - I'm usually a lurker but immensely enjoy the discussions, support, and excitement over seeing everyone's pieces.  I've been meaning to post a special little piece I just received and share the story behind it.
> 
> Many years ago, my husband bought me byzantine earrings in NYC as a spontaneous gift when we were walking past the store.  I adored the earrings because they coordinated with a 10 motif onyx and 10 motif MOP necklace I had without being too matchy matchy.  I also have a magic MOP ring and a byzantine necklace and I always saw the earrings as an essential part of my VCA "set".  So we went on vacation to Italy one year and I took them off at night and put them on the nightstand next to me.  The next morning,we set off for the day sightseeing and I forgot to put them back on.  When we got back, they were gone.  We were in a rental house and my friends and I turned the place upside down looking for these earrings.  The owners said that nobody had been in the house that day but of course there were many people that had the key so I'll never know.  When we got back to The states, I checked with every single VCA store and of course, the earrings had already been discontinued and nobody had any in inventory. So I was unable to replace them and always felt there was something missing whenever I would look in my jewelry drawer.  I constantly looked for them on all the reseller sites, but they never popped up.  Luckily, I had set it up as a search on evilbay and three years later, they showed up!! I showed them to my husband and he said you must buy those right away!  We had just bought a new house and I was not feeling particularly flush but my hubby would not hear anything about that and said he insisted we purchase them.  They were in mint condition and are now back in my drawer. They are not my original pair which have a lot of sentimental value, but they are identical to the ones I had and I am a happy girl again.
> View attachment 2771987


----------



## stephmorris11

PennyD2911 said:


> My VCA SA just texted to tell me Double Points for Incircle on the 14th. YaY - &#128526;&#128526;
> I've already got my purchase planned. &#128519;
> Hope you gals that shop NM for your VCA can enjoy the double points day!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



OMG thank you.  They just charged me for the holiday necklace.  I am going to try to have them refund and recharge on the 14th.  I hope NM can do that for me!

Chanel BTW is triple points!!


----------



## drpn21

MYH said:


> Hi everybody - I'm usually a lurker but immensely enjoy the discussions, support, and excitement over seeing everyone's pieces.  I've been meaning to post a special little piece I just received and share the story behind it.
> 
> Many years ago, my husband bought me byzantine earrings in NYC as a spontaneous gift when we were walking past the store.  I adored the earrings because they coordinated with a 10 motif onyx and 10 motif MOP necklace I had without being too matchy matchy.  I also have a magic MOP ring and a byzantine necklace and I always saw the earrings as an essential part of my VCA "set".  So we went on vacation to Italy one year and I took them off at night and put them on the nightstand next to me.  The next morning,we set off for the day sightseeing and I forgot to put them back on.  When we got back, they were gone.  We were in a rental house and my friends and I turned the place upside down looking for these earrings.  The owners said that nobody had been in the house that day but of course there were many people that had the key so I'll never know.  When we got back to The states, I checked with every single VCA store and of course, the earrings had already been discontinued and nobody had any in inventory. So I was unable to replace them and always felt there was something missing whenever I would look in my jewelry drawer.  I constantly looked for them on all the reseller sites, but they never popped up.  Luckily, I had set it up as a search on evilbay and three years later, they showed up!! I showed them to my husband and he said you must buy those right away!  We had just bought a new house and I was not feeling particularly flush but my hubby would not hear anything about that and said he insisted we purchase them.  They were in mint condition and are now back in my drawer. They are not my original pair which have a lot of sentimental value, but they are identical to the ones I had and I am a happy girl again.
> View attachment 2771987




So glad there was a happy ending and you were able to get an identical pair. They are lovely!


----------



## ChaneLisette

stephmorris11 said:


> OMG thank you.  They just charged me for the holiday necklace.  I am going to try to have them refund and recharge on the 14th.  I hope NM can do that for me!
> 
> Chanel BTW is triple points!!



I was told a few months ago that VCA no longer counts toward bonus point offers at NM. If they do it, please let me know so I can plan accordingly next time.


----------



## stephmorris11

My SA just got back to me and said the same thing.  BOOOO.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

stephmorris11 said:


> My SA just got back to me and said the same thing.  BOOOO.



What happened ?


----------



## stephmorris11

texasgirliegirl said:


> What happened ?



He said VCA no longer doing double points at Neiman's.  My necklace is still on it's way to me though!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

stephmorris11 said:


> He said VCA no longer doing double points at Neiman's.  My necklace is still on it's way to me though!!



Is exciting!! 
I received mine today 
You're going to love it !


----------



## allure244

stephmorris11 said:


> He said VCA no longer doing double points at Neiman's.  My necklace is still on it's way to me though!!



Yay! I'm getting mine delivered Thursday. Can't wait too!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

allure244 said:


> Yay! I'm getting mine delivered Thursday. Can't wait too!



I think this pendant is close to being sold out. 
Both my favorite VCA and even NM has sold all their pendants. 
Did you order yours sight unseen? They are all different but all beautiful.


----------



## PennyD2911

Double Post


----------



## PennyD2911

ChaneLisette said:


> I was told a few months ago that VCA no longer counts toward bonus point offers at NM. If they do it, please let me know so I can plan accordingly next time.







stephmorris11 said:


> My SA just got back to me and said the same thing.  BOOOO.







stephmorris11 said:


> He said VCA no longer doing double points at Neiman's.  My necklace is still on it's way to me though!!




My SA is the manager of the largest VCA inside a NM, he texted me today to specifically tell me about the double points day on the 14th. He and I had discussed Incircle points not long ago and he said there were no double or triple points with VCA. That is what leads me to believe he had new info on the double points day or he would not have texted me. I will def speak with him tomorrow and confirm. 
I def do not want to be spreading misinformation!!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## stephmorris11

I bought site unseen and they said there was only 2 available to purchase so he would choose the lighter one.    Not sure if that was in all of NM but I know my NM does not carry VCA so it came from a "central" location.


----------



## kimber418

MYH said:


> Hi everybody - I'm usually a lurker but immensely enjoy the discussions, support, and excitement over seeing everyone's pieces.  I've been meaning to post a special little piece I just received and share the story behind it.
> 
> Many years ago, my husband bought me byzantine earrings in NYC as a spontaneous gift when we were walking past the store.  I adored the earrings because they coordinated with a 10 motif onyx and 10 motif MOP necklace I had without being too matchy matchy.  I also have a magic MOP ring and a byzantine necklace and I always saw the earrings as an essential part of my VCA "set".  So we went on vacation to Italy one year and I took them off at night and put them on the nightstand next to me.  The next morning,we set off for the day sightseeing and I forgot to put them back on.  When we got back, they were gone.  We were in a rental house and my friends and I turned the place upside down looking for these earrings.  The owners said that nobody had been in the house that day but of course there were many people that had the key so I'll never know.  When we got back to The states, I checked with every single VCA store and of course, the earrings had already been discontinued and nobody had any in inventory. So I was unable to replace them and always felt there was something missing whenever I would look in my jewelry drawer.  I constantly looked for them on all the reseller sites, but they never popped up.  Luckily, I had set it up as a search on evilbay and three years later, they showed up!! I showed them to my husband and he said you must buy those right away!  We had just bought a new house and I was not feeling particularly flush but my hubby would not hear anything about that and said he insisted we purchase them.  They were in mint condition and are now back in my drawer. They are not my original pair which have a lot of sentimental value, but they are identical to the ones I had and I am a happy girl again.
> View attachment 2771987


Love your story & so happy you found another pair.


----------



## kimber418

stjohnnut said:


> Had no idea there was a VCA thread on TPF. Some really beautiful collections pictured here.
> I'd been coveting a Vintage Alhambra 20 motif MOP for years, so last fall while in New York, I took my husband into VCA showed it to him, and said, "This is what I would like for our 20th anniversary next year." He dutifully took the SA's card and info (but lost the card in the interim!) This came Friday. Pre-owned, but I don't love it any less. And now, of course, I want more
> View attachment 2771903



Congratulations on your 20th anniversary and you 20 Motif MOP!  It is beautiful!


----------



## ChaneLisette

texasgirliegirl said:


> Is exciting!!
> I received mine today
> You're going to love it !



Yay! Post pics.


----------



## stephmorris11

PennyD2911 said:


> My SA is the manager of the largest VCA inside a NM, he texted me today to specifically tell me about the double points day on the 14th. He and I had discussed Incircle points not long ago and he said there were no double or triple points with VCA. That is what leads me to believe he had new info on the double points day or he would not have texted me. I will def speak with him tomorrow and confirm.
> I def do not want to be spreading misinformation!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Please let me know what they say!  I really want double points if possible.


----------



## pigleto972001

Sometimes neimans lets you do a double point day of choosing. Maybe they will honor it for vca


----------



## PennyD2911

pigleto972001 said:


> Sometimes neimans lets you do a double point day of choosing. Maybe they will honor it for vca



According to my SA this is a "VCA Double Points Day".  I haven't checked to see if it is a store wide double points day.


----------



## PennyD2911

stephmorris11 said:


> Please let me know what they say!  I really want double points if possible.



I will def post after I speak with him tomorrow.  He knew I was planning a purchase the end of the month so he wanted to tell me about the 14th incase I wanted him to pull my items and charge them to my NM card on the 14th.


----------



## PennyD2911

MYH said:


> Hi everybody - I'm usually a lurker but immensely enjoy the discussions, support, and excitement over seeing everyone's pieces.  I've been meaning to post a special little piece I just received and share the story behind it.
> 
> Many years ago, my husband bought me byzantine earrings in NYC as a spontaneous gift when we were walking past the store.  I adored the earrings because they coordinated with a 10 motif onyx and 10 motif MOP necklace I had without being too matchy matchy.  I also have a magic MOP ring and a byzantine necklace and I always saw the earrings as an essential part of my VCA "set".  So we went on vacation to Italy one year and I took them off at night and put them on the nightstand next to me.  The next morning,we set off for the day sightseeing and I forgot to put them back on.  When we got back, they were gone.  We were in a rental house and my friends and I turned the place upside down looking for these earrings.  The owners said that nobody had been in the house that day but of course there were many people that had the key so I'll never know.  When we got back to The states, I checked with every single VCA store and of course, the earrings had already been discontinued and nobody had any in inventory. So I was unable to replace them and always felt there was something missing whenever I would look in my jewelry drawer.  I constantly looked for them on all the reseller sites, but they never popped up.  Luckily, I had set it up as a search on evilbay and three years later, they showed up!! I showed them to my husband and he said you must buy those right away!  We had just bought a new house and I was not feeling particularly flush but my hubby would not hear anything about that and said he insisted we purchase them.  They were in mint condition and are now back in my drawer. They are not my original pair which have a lot of sentimental value, but they are identical to the ones I had and I am a happy girl again.
> View attachment 2771987



Congrats on finding the earrings  Thx for sharing your story, I'm so glad you had a happy ending.


----------



## pigleto972001

PennyD2911 said:


> I will def post after I speak with him tomorrow.  He knew I was planning a purchase the end of the month so he wanted to tell me about the 14th incase I wanted him to pull my items and charge them to my NM card on the 14th.




Hope it works out so we get to see your purchase


----------



## ChaneLisette

PennyD2911 said:


> I will def post after I speak with him tomorrow.  He knew I was planning a purchase the end of the month so he wanted to tell me about the 14th incase I wanted him to pull my items and charge them to my NM card on the 14th.



Please do let us know. I purchased a few items in April because I was told that was the last time VCA would participate in an NM Incircle event. You can still use your double points day of your choosing toward your purchase.


----------



## allure244

texasgirliegirl said:


> I think this pendant is close to being sold out.
> Both my favorite VCA and even NM has sold all their pendants.
> Did you order yours sight unseen? They are all different but all beautiful.



Yes unfortunately I had to order sight unseen. I'm really hoping I love the shade of grey MOP I receive.

Wonder how many pendants NM has left of their 100


----------



## texasgirliegirl

allure244 said:


> Yes unfortunately I had to order sight unseen. I'm really hoping I love the shade of grey MOP I receive.
> 
> Wonder how many pendants NM has left of their 100



I was told they received a total of 70. 
My store has sold out. 
Last week I saw several pendants and quite honestly, it was nearly impossible to tell "light gray" from the darker gray. What did vary was the sheen...some are more pink/taupe and some are more green/ purple. They are all very similar...any differences are subtle. 
All beautiful.


----------



## PennyD2911

pigleto972001 said:


> Hope it works out so we get to see your purchase







ChaneLisette said:


> Please do let us know. I purchased a few items in April because I was told that was the last time VCA would participate in an NM Incircle event. You can still use your double points day of your choosing toward your purchase.




@pigleto - I am definetly purchasing either way.  I will be very excited to share pix. &#128512;

@ChanelLisette -  I hope I don't have to use my double points day, but since I'm planning a large purchase I will do that. 



Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## allure244

texasgirliegirl said:


> I was told they received a total of 70.
> My store has sold out.
> Last week I saw several pendants and quite honestly, it was nearly impossible to tell "light gray" from the darker gray. What did vary was the sheen...some are more pink/taupe and some are more green/ purple. They are all very similar...any differences are subtle.
> All beautiful.



Good to hear. I think the pink/taupe would match well with the gold but I also love green and purple too. I'm hoping for a little bit of all the colors


----------



## stephmorris11

texasgirliegirl said:


> I was told they received a total of 70.
> My store has sold out.
> Last week I saw several pendants and quite honestly, it was nearly impossible to tell "light gray" from the darker gray. What did vary was the sheen...some are more pink/taupe and some are more green/ purple. They are all very similar...any differences are subtle.
> All beautiful.



Awesome!  Cannot wait to see mine.  Tomorrow will be a great day.


----------



## Candice0985

texasgirliegirl said:


> Is exciting!!
> I received mine today
> You're going to love it !



yay congrats TGG! I didn't know you ordered the holiday pendant too  would you mind posting pictures if this is okay? 



texasgirliegirl said:


> I was told they received a total of 70.
> My store has sold out.
> Last week I saw several pendants and quite honestly, it was nearly impossible to tell "light gray" from the darker gray. What did vary was the sheen...some are more pink/taupe and some are more green/ purple. They are all very similar...any differences are subtle.
> All beautiful.



good to know! I had to order mine sight unseen but was told by Rosie at the Naples store they are all very similar but just slight orient differences, I ordered the lightest with blue and purple undertones 
Naples FL is also sold out, as is the authorized dealers in Canada.


----------



## MYH

kimber418 said:


> Love your story & so happy you found another pair.





PennyD2911 said:


> Congrats on finding the earrings  Thx for sharing your story, I'm so glad you had a happy ending.





simurgh said:


> I'm so happy you were able to replace your earrings!  Even if not the exact ones, I still think replacement ones can carry the same sentimental value as the originals if you want them to.





drpn21 said:


> So glad there was a happy ending and you were able to get an identical pair. They are lovely!



Thanks everyone for reading my story and for the lovely comments.  It's so nice to have a VCA thread on this forum.  I think those of us that like VCA are especially enthusiastic about this brand!


----------



## Bethc

drpn21 said:


> A few years ago I bought my first 10 motif ( white mop) for my wedding. At the time, I expressed interest in grey mop with yg and was told that I could have it as a special order ( at a premium of course!). I went ahead and ordered it and thought I'd share what it looks like for those interested.
> My third 10 motif was a gift, letterwood with pg. here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2771508
> View attachment 2771509




Gorgeous!  What a special piece!


----------



## PennyD2911

I texted with my SA this morning. He said he was told that VCA would definitely be participating in the InCircle Event this time.  He is not sure why the change for this event, but he said it is a definite double points on Tuesday the 14th.  If you're still being told no by your SA you can PM and I will be happy to share his contact info.


----------



## PennyD2911

Does anyone own the Byzantine bracelet?  Thinking about adding this to my purchase fir Double Points Day. &#128540;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Does anyone own the Byzantine bracelet?  Thinking about adding this to my purchase fir Double Points Day. &#128540;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Do they still have it available?
The necklace was discontinued ( I believe...).
Such a lovely piece.


----------



## **Chanel**

I am really enjoying all the pictures in this thread, especially from the holiday pendant.
I am on the fence if I should get it or not. It has been a rough time for me lately and still is, so perhaps the holiday pendant would be a nice purchase to cheer me up a little. I love grey MOP, PG and the diamond in the middle.
Problem is, there is no VCA anywhere close to me. So my question is, does anyone have an email of a nice SA at VCA in Paris that might want to work with me? I would like a pendant that has more taupe undertones.

But, I have no idea if this pendant would suit me...if it won't look too small on me. I have a Sweet Alhambra bracelet which I love, but the Sweet size in a necklace would definitely disappear on me if you know what I mean. 
I wish there was a VCA store close to me so that I could try it on. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## MYH

PennyD2911 said:


> Does anyone own the Byzantine bracelet?  Thinking about adding this to my purchase fir Double Points Day. &#128540;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


Funny, that's the only byzantine piece I don't have.  I have the earrings and necklace.  Both have held up really well.  I'm sure the byzantine bracelet would be awesome too!


----------



## stephmorris11

It came !!


----------



## ChaneLisette

stephmorris11 said:


> It came !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2772791
> View attachment 2772792



Beautiful!


----------



## PennyD2911

**Chanel** said:


> I am really enjoying all the pictures in this thread, especially from the holiday pendant.
> 
> I am on the fence if I should get it or not. It has been a rough time for me lately and still is, so perhaps the holiday pendant would be a nice purchase to cheer me up a little. I love grey MOP, PG and the diamond in the middle.
> 
> Problem is, there is no VCA anywhere close to me. So my question is, does anyone have an email of a nice SA at VCA in Paris that might want to work with me? I would like a pendant that has more taupe undertones.
> 
> 
> 
> But, I have no idea if this pendant would suit me...if it won't look too small on me. I have a Sweet Alhambra bracelet which I love, but the Sweet size in a necklace would definitely disappear on me if you know what I mean.
> 
> I wish there was a VCA store close to me so that I could try it on. Decisions, decisions...




Are you saying you need an SA located in Paris?


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Harpertoo

Definitely enjoying the pics of the holiday LE!
Thanks all for posting.


----------



## PennyD2911

stephmorris11 said:


> It came !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2772791
> View attachment 2772792




Beautiful Steph! Congrats~


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Do they still have it available?
> 
> The necklace was discontinued ( I believe...).
> 
> Such a lovely piece.







MYH said:


> Funny, that's the only byzantine piece I don't have.  I have the earrings and necklace.  Both have held up really well.  I'm sure the byzantine bracelet would be awesome too!




@tgg - yes, the bracelet is still available. 

@MYH - I understand that the bracelet is light weight.   I want something to wear all the time with my Cartier LOVE bracelet, so I need all gold no stones.  Do you think the Byzantine bracelet is a good choice and worth the $2800.00 price point?&#128515;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## hopingoneday

stephmorris11 said:


> It came !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2772791
> View attachment 2772792



The pendant looks beautiful on you.  Enjoy it!!!


----------



## hopingoneday

MYH said:


> Hi everybody - I'm usually a lurker but immensely enjoy the discussions, support, and excitement over seeing everyone's pieces.  I've been meaning to post a special little piece I just received and share the story behind it.
> 
> Many years ago, my husband bought me byzantine earrings in NYC as a spontaneous gift when we were walking past the store.  I adored the earrings because they coordinated with a 10 motif onyx and 10 motif MOP necklace I had without being too matchy matchy.  I also have a magic MOP ring and a byzantine necklace and I always saw the earrings as an essential part of my VCA "set".  So we went on vacation to Italy one year and I took them off at night and put them on the nightstand next to me.  The next morning,we set off for the day sightseeing and I forgot to put them back on.  When we got back, they were gone.  We were in a rental house and my friends and I turned the place upside down looking for these earrings.  The owners said that nobody had been in the house that day but of course there were many people that had the key so I'll never know.  When we got back to The states, I checked with every single VCA store and of course, the earrings had already been discontinued and nobody had any in inventory. So I was unable to replace them and always felt there was something missing whenever I would look in my jewelry drawer.  I constantly looked for them on all the reseller sites, but they never popped up.  Luckily, I had set it up as a search on evilbay and three years later, they showed up!! I showed them to my husband and he said you must buy those right away!  We had just bought a new house and I was not feeling particularly flush but my hubby would not hear anything about that and said he insisted we purchase them.  They were in mint condition and are now back in my drawer. They are not my original pair which have a lot of sentimental value, but they are identical to the ones I had and I am a happy girl again.
> View attachment 2771987



I love your earrings and the sentiment they represent.  I can't believe it took three years for them to show up on ebay, but all good things come to those who wait!  Enjoy your beautiful earrings.


----------



## stephmorris11

Thank you ladies!  My very first VCA piece and I am in love!


----------



## hopingoneday

Ok VCA peeps, I have a question for you&#8230;  please answer honestly.

This will come as no surprise to anyone, but I am a little obsessed with VCA - I love so many things they make.  That said, I really do not need any more jewelry, but&#8230;
my DH would like to get me a new ring.  Many years ago, my engagement ring was stolen.  At that time we were in the midst of building our house and we decided that we could better use the insurance money towards our house costs and always get a new ring down the road.  That was many years ago, and somehow we've never gotten around to it.

Since then, I've amassed some beautiful things I love:  alhambra necklaces in several different colors as well as VCA earrings (pave frivole, YG frivole, pave alhambra, fleurettes and sweets).  I have the socrate BTF ring as well.  I wear all of these things and love them all.  I do have jewelry from some other houses but really what I love and wear most for the past 5-10 years is from VCA.

Here's where we come to the question - DH has asked, for my next purchase, would I like to get a traditional engagement ring to replace the stolen one (probably a round brilliant H&A solitaire in a good size, 2 - 3 carats) OR would I prefer to get a Lotus ring?

What would you all do?  There's no doubt that I'd get more "use" out of an engagement ring, but the fact of the matter is that I am pretty casual most of the time.  It has been so many years since I've worn an engagement ring, I'm not sure if I would want to wear one as an everyday thing or not.  I'd probably wear it a few days a week though - I think.

Now for the alternative - the Lotus ring.  I think it is simply stunning.  BUT while I think the Lotus ring is a knockout, I would definitely not wear it during the day - I wouldn't feel comfortable doing that and it wouldn't be appropriate to my lifestyle.  Instead I would likely wear it on Saturday nights, going out to parties, etc etc.  

What would you all choose?  Thanks in advance for your replies!!!


----------



## hopingoneday

stephmorris11 said:


> Thank you ladies!  My very first VCA piece and I am in love!



By the way love your avatar Steph.  Is that your dog?  What a sweetie!


----------



## cung

stephmorris11 said:


> It came !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2772791
> View attachment 2772792



It looks gorj. How wonderful color changing it is...


----------



## kimber418

stephmorris11 said:


> It came !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2772791
> View attachment 2772792


Beautiful!  Congrats~


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hopingoneday said:


> Ok VCA peeps, I have a question for you  please answer honestly.
> 
> This will come as no surprise to anyone, but I am a little obsessed with VCA - I love so many things they make.  That said, I really do not need any more jewelry, but
> my DH would like to get me a new ring.  Many years ago, my engagement ring was stolen.  At that time we were in the midst of building our house and we decided that we could better use the insurance money towards our house costs and always get a new ring down the road.  That was many years ago, and somehow we've never gotten around to it.
> 
> Since then, I've amassed some beautiful things I love:  alhambra necklaces in several different colors as well as VCA earrings (pave frivole, YG frivole, pave alhambra, fleurettes and sweets).  I have the socrate BTF ring as well.  I wear all of these things and love them all.  I do have jewelry from some other houses but really what I love and wear most for the past 5-10 years is from VCA.
> 
> Here's where we come to the question - DH has asked, for my next purchase, would I like to get a traditional engagement ring to replace the stolen one (probably a round brilliant H&A solitaire in a good size, 2 - 3 carats) OR would I prefer to get a Lotus ring?
> 
> What would you all do?  There's no doubt that I'd get more "use" out of an engagement ring, but the fact of the matter is that I am pretty casual most of the time.  It has been so many years since I've worn an engagement ring, I'm not sure if I would want to wear one as an everyday thing or not.  I'd probably wear it a few days a week though - I think.
> 
> Now for the alternative - the Lotus ring.  I think it is simply stunning.  BUT while I think the Lotus ring is a knockout, I would definitely not wear it during the day - I wouldn't feel comfortable doing that and it wouldn't be appropriate to my lifestyle.  Instead I would likely wear it on Saturday nights, going out to parties, etc etc.
> 
> What would you all choose?  Thanks in advance for your replies!!!


The traditional ring 100%


----------



## texasgirliegirl

stephmorris11 said:


> It came !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2772791
> View attachment 2772792



Very pretty color !


----------



## MYH

PennyD2911 said:


> @tgg - yes, the bracelet is still available.
> 
> @MYH - I understand that the bracelet is light weight.   I want something to wear all the time with my Cartier LOVE bracelet, so I need all gold no stones.  Do you think the Byzantine bracelet is a good choice and worth the $2800.00 price point?&#128515;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Yes, I do! As long as you don't mind a dangly motif (I think there is one) I think it would look great!


----------



## stephmorris11

hopingoneday said:


> By the way love your avatar Steph.  Is that your dog?  What a sweetie!



Thank you yes, that is my 3yo Golden.    Such a ham!  

The color is gorgeous.  I love this pendant.  I am still shocked I was able to get it.  LOL.  It all happened so fast!  

Do you know if I can get it extended?  Would it cost me something?  It is a good length but I may want to add a bit to it if possible, just in case.

Not sure what the options are.  I got it from Neiman's.


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> The traditional ring 100%



Second this.  Further, the Lotus ring while stunning is not in my opinion a place to put a ton of money. Its more of a (very pricey) fashion piece.


----------



## drpn21

stephmorris11 said:


> It came !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2772791
> View attachment 2772792




It looks great on you!


----------



## PennyD2911

MYH said:


> Yes, I do! As long as you don't mind a dangly motif (I think there is one) I think it would look great!




Thank you! I don't think the dangling one will bother me. &#128512;


----------



## PennyD2911

stephmorris11 said:


> Thank you yes, that is my 3yo Golden.    Such a ham!
> 
> 
> 
> The color is gorgeous.  I love this pendant.  I am still shocked I was able to get it.  LOL.  It all happened so fast!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know if I can get it extended?  Would it cost me something?  It is a good length but I may want to add a bit to it if possible, just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what the options are.  I got it from Neiman's.




VCA does 2" complementary.


----------



## purseinsanity

stephmorris11 said:


> It came !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2772791
> View attachment 2772792



Gorgeous!!!  Congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

drpn21 said:


> A few years ago I bought my first 10 motif ( white mop) for my wedding. At the time, I expressed interest in grey mop with yg and was told that I could have it as a special order ( at a premium of course!). I went ahead and ordered it and thought I'd share what it looks like for those interested.
> My third 10 motif was a gift, letterwood with pg. here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2771508
> View attachment 2771509


----------



## purseinsanity

ChaneLisette said:


> Attached are a few pics of my new holiday pendant. It is so gorgeous in real life and I love that it can look dark and light. The MOP has such a beautiful contrast and the diamond has a lot of fire that was hard to capture in photos. I also attached a comparison pic for fun.


----------



## purseinsanity

tutushopper said:


> I'm not a yellow gold lover, but this photo is just so fabulous!  Congrats on choosing such lovely iconic pieces.



Thank you!


----------



## purseinsanity

Oh boy


----------



## purseinsanity

I'm soooo loving VCA right now!


----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## drpn21

purseinsanity said:


>




Oh wow! Amazing! Congrats on your new purchases. I love your stack with the Tiffany bangles.


----------



## Suzie

purseinsanity said:


>



Wow, just stunning Purse.


----------



## **Chanel**

PennyD2911 said:


> Are you saying you need an SA located in Paris?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Yes, if someone has an email address from a nice SA at VCA in Paris, that would be great. 
If I decide to get it, I can email and ask if the SA can send me a pic of the holiday pendants that are still available (if they are still available that is) and then I could pick one, because I would like a pendants that has more taupe/pink undertones instead of green undertones .



purseinsanity said:


>



Wow, purse...congratulations on your new fabulous VCA purchases . They are all classics and I am sure you will enjoy them a lot. The bracelet looks great on you and your stunning Birkin and Rockstuds are a perfect match as well! I must say I am not suprised that you bought more VCA, knowing you .
Now, what's next on your list ?


----------



## stmary

PennyD2911 said:


> Does anyone own the Byzantine bracelet?  Thinking about adding this to my purchase fir Double Points Day. &#128540;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




I tried on this bracelet a couple of weeks ago and love it. It's next on my list. Too bad the earring is discontinued. I wonder why they did that? Because to me the earrings are gorgeous and practical.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hermesaholic said:


> Second this.  Further, the Lotus ring while stunning is not in my opinion a place to put a ton of money. Its more of a (very pricey) fashion piece.




I have to agree...but also, for whatever reason, Lotus is not my taste. 
Now, if you were looking at one of the Folies des Pres rings, I would have a different answer - and they can be worn during the day...


----------



## Notorious Pink

purseinsanity said:


> I'm soooo loving VCA right now!




Gorgeousness! Congrats on your beauties! I'm seeing three boxes, though, and only two pieces... What'dja get? &#128521;


----------



## Candice0985

hopingoneday said:


> Ok VCA peeps, I have a question for you  please answer honestly.
> 
> This will come as no surprise to anyone, but I am a little obsessed with VCA - I love so many things they make.  That said, I really do not need any more jewelry, but
> my DH would like to get me a new ring.  Many years ago, my engagement ring was stolen.  At that time we were in the midst of building our house and we decided that we could better use the insurance money towards our house costs and always get a new ring down the road.  That was many years ago, and somehow we've never gotten around to it.
> 
> Since then, I've amassed some beautiful things I love:  alhambra necklaces in several different colors as well as VCA earrings (pave frivole, YG frivole, pave alhambra, fleurettes and sweets).  I have the socrate BTF ring as well.  I wear all of these things and love them all.  I do have jewelry from some other houses but really what I love and wear most for the past 5-10 years is from VCA.
> 
> Here's where we come to the question - DH has asked, for my next purchase, would I like to get a traditional engagement ring to replace the stolen one (probably a round brilliant H&A solitaire in a good size, 2 - 3 carats) OR would I prefer to get a Lotus ring?
> 
> What would you all do?  There's no doubt that I'd get more "use" out of an engagement ring, but the fact of the matter is that I am pretty casual most of the time.  It has been so many years since I've worn an engagement ring, I'm not sure if I would want to wear one as an everyday thing or not.  I'd probably wear it a few days a week though - I think.
> 
> Now for the alternative - the Lotus ring.  I think it is simply stunning.  BUT while I think the Lotus ring is a knockout, I would definitely not wear it during the day - I wouldn't feel comfortable doing that and it wouldn't be appropriate to my lifestyle.  Instead I would likely wear it on Saturday nights, going out to parties, etc etc.
> 
> What would you all choose?  Thanks in advance for your replies!!!



the traditional diamond ring for sure, the lotus while a masterpiece will not get 1/8th the wear a traditional 2-3 carat diamond ring will!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

purseinsanity said:


> I'm soooo loving VCA right now!


 
Congrats! This picture is so beautiful.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Candice0985 said:


> the traditional diamond ring for sure, the lotus while a masterpiece will not get 1/8th the wear a traditional 2-3 carat diamond ring will!


 
+1000


----------



## ChaneLisette

purseinsanity said:


>




Wow!!! Everything is so beautiful!


----------



## PhoenixH

hopingoneday said:


> Ok VCA peeps, I have a question for you&#8230;  please answer honestly.
> 
> This will come as no surprise to anyone, but I am a little obsessed with VCA - I love so many things they make.  That said, I really do not need any more jewelry, but&#8230;
> my DH would like to get me a new ring.  Many years ago, my engagement ring was stolen.  At that time we were in the midst of building our house and we decided that we could better use the insurance money towards our house costs and always get a new ring down the road.  That was many years ago, and somehow we've never gotten around to it.
> 
> Since then, I've amassed some beautiful things I love:  alhambra necklaces in several different colors as well as VCA earrings (pave frivole, YG frivole, pave alhambra, fleurettes and sweets).  I have the socrate BTF ring as well.  I wear all of these things and love them all.  I do have jewelry from some other houses but really what I love and wear most for the past 5-10 years is from VCA.
> 
> Here's where we come to the question - DH has asked, for my next purchase, would I like to get a traditional engagement ring to replace the stolen one (probably a round brilliant H&A solitaire in a good size, 2 - 3 carats) OR would I prefer to get a Lotus ring?
> 
> What would you all do?  There's no doubt that I'd get more "use" out of an engagement ring, but the fact of the matter is that I am pretty casual most of the time.  It has been so many years since I've worn an engagement ring, I'm not sure if I would want to wear one as an everyday thing or not.  I'd probably wear it a few days a week though - I think.
> 
> Now for the alternative - the Lotus ring.  I think it is simply stunning.  BUT while I think the Lotus ring is a knockout, I would definitely not wear it during the day - I wouldn't feel comfortable doing that and it wouldn't be appropriate to my lifestyle.  Instead I would likely wear it on Saturday nights, going out to parties, etc etc.
> 
> What would you all choose?  Thanks in advance for your replies!!!


I would choose the traditional ring! Would get lots more wear from it


----------



## PhoenixH

purseinsanity said:


>


This is a breathtaking picture!


----------



## PhoenixH

stephmorris11 said:


> It came !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2772791
> View attachment 2772792


Congrats! It looks so pretty on you!


----------



## PhoenixH

drpn21 said:


> A few years ago I bought my first 10 motif ( white mop) for my wedding. At the time, I expressed interest in grey mop with yg and was told that I could have it as a special order ( at a premium of course!). I went ahead and ordered it and thought I'd share what it looks like for those interested.
> My third 10 motif was a gift, letterwood with pg. here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2771508
> View attachment 2771509


I can't believe I almost missed seeing this! What lovely colors!!!


----------



## stjohnnut

purseinsanity said:


>


Yeooowww. Heart-stopping combo.


----------



## hopingoneday

stephmorris11 said:


> Thank you yes, that is my 3yo Golden.    Such a ham!
> 
> The color is gorgeous.  I love this pendant.  I am still shocked I was able to get it.  LOL.  It all happened so fast!
> 
> Do you know if I can get it extended?  Would it cost me something?  It is a good length but I may want to add a bit to it if possible, just in case.
> 
> Not sure what the options are.  I got it from Neiman's.


I haven't bought VCA from Neiman's (I should, given the point promotion coming up!), but at the VCA boutique they've always told me that you can lengthen (at least an inch, maybe more) OR shorten for free within 90 days of any purchase.  It wouldn't be fair if Neiman's didn't honor that too, would it?


----------



## hopingoneday

purseinsanity said:


>


Holy cow.  you must have had FUN!!!!
Simply gorgeous with the bag and shoes, too. LOVE the BE color!!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

purseinsanity said:


> I'm soooo loving VCA right now!



Oh purse - WoW that pic with Birkin Rock Studs and your jewelry - just WoW!
Your two 10 motif and 5 motif bracelet are beautiful, congrats!
I too am loving VCA!
I have admired VCA for many years, but Hermes kept eating my money. 
Looking forward to adding to my VCA collection in a few weeks!


----------



## PennyD2911

PhoenixH said:


> I would choose the traditional ring! Would get lots more wear from it




@hopingoneday -  I vote traditional E-Ring there is just nothing that takes the place of a beautifully set diamond solitaire.


----------



## hopingoneday

texasgirliegirl said:


> The traditional ring 100%





Candice0985 said:


> the traditional diamond ring for sure, the lotus while a masterpiece will not get 1/8th the wear a traditional 2-3 carat diamond ring will!





Hermesaholic said:


> Second this.  Further, the Lotus ring while stunning is not in my opinion a place to put a ton of money. Its more of a (very pricey) fashion piece.





BBC said:


> I have to agree...but also, for whatever reason, Lotus is not my taste.
> Now, if you were looking at one of the Folies des Pres rings, I would have a different answer - and they can be worn during the day...





NikkisABagGirl said:


> +1000





PhoenixH said:


> I would choose the traditional ring! Would get lots more wear from it




Thank you *SO* much TGG, Hermesaholic, BBC, Candice, Nikki and Phoenix!
You have helped me so much with your replies.  Sometimes it is easy for me to get carried away with jewelry purchases, especially when I'm eyeing these gorgeous things from VCA - I start to want *everything* which is neither smart nor realistic .

@BBC - Yes, the Folie des Pres ring is simply stunning, but I fear that is a little more than DH wished to spend - LOL!  .  The SM was wearing it in the store the other day and it took my breath away.  Then she told me the price and it REALLY took my breath away!!!


----------



## CATEYES

Just heard back from my SA at NM. She said no NM is allowed to give double points on VCA any longer. I told her a different SA emailed me saying he could if we hadn't used our double points for the year yet. She said he is mistaken but that customers can do 6 months equal payments if they want to and still get points but not doubled anymore. Anyone else hear from their SA's at NM regarding this?


----------



## stephmorris11

CATEYES said:


> Just heard back from my SA at NM. She said no NM is allowed to give double points on VCA any longer. I told her a different SA emailed me saying he could if we hadn't used our double points for the year yet. She said he is mistaken but that customers can do 6 months equal payments if they want to and still get points but not doubled anymore. Anyone else hear from their SA's at NM regarding this?



My SA said same thing here...


----------



## ChaneLisette

I was told in April that VCA will not participate in the Incircle events any longer. I did just receive double points on my VCA purchase because I had not used it yet. Purchase from the SA who said it could be done.


----------



## CATEYES

ChaneLisette said:


> I was told in April that VCA will not participate in the Incircle events any longer. I did just receive double points on my VCA purchase because I had not used it yet. Purchase from the SA who said it could be done.


SA who said can be done has to have item sent to his store from another NM since they do not carry (Beverly Hills doesn't carry-who would have thought). Then I can't see a few 10 motifs to compare which color I prefer....


----------



## ChaneLisette

CATEYES said:


> SA who said can be done has to have item sent to his store from another NM since they do not carry (Beverly Hills doesn't carry-who would have thought). Then I can't see a few 10 motifs to compare which color I prefer....



Wow! That is crazy. My local NM does not have VCA either so I always order over the phone from another one. I am usually pretty sure though. Do you think they would send over a few for you to choose from?


----------



## CATEYES

ChaneLisette said:


> Wow! That is crazy. My local NM does not have VCA either so I always order over the phone from another one. I am usually pretty sure though. Do you think they would send over a few for you to choose from?


I will have to find that out. I thought he would say I had to pre-pay but not for three! Ha ha ha! I am thinking carnelian but a deep red that's why I need to see a few. Or malachite-saw one at boutique recently and it had a few dots along with lines which didn't look too appeasing to me as others I've seen only had striation lines. I will ask and let you know what I am told


----------



## PennyD2911

stmary said:


> I tried on this bracelet a couple of weeks ago and love it. It's next on my list. Too bad the earring is discontinued. I wonder why they did that? Because to me the earrings are gorgeous and practical.



Were the motifs on the Byzantine bracelet as small as the motif on the Sweet Alhambra bracelet?  There is no info on the website about size and my SA is sold out so I'm trying to make a decision. Thank you for the reply!!


----------



## hopingoneday

PennyD2911 said:


> @hopingoneday -  I vote traditional E-Ring there is just nothing that takes the place of a beautifully set diamond solitaire.


Thank you Penny!  It is so helpful to be able to ask you all about these things since I know everyone on this forum is a big lover of VCA.  I am now starting to think about settings for e-rings...  that's the next big question!


----------



## kimber418

purseinsanity said:


>




NO words for this photo!  The Blue is gorgeous and your MOP is perfect!
Everything else........ BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## CATEYES

purseinsanity said:


>


Omg  love everything in this photo-but the electric blue H steals the show!!


----------



## CATEYES

stephmorris11 said:


> It came !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2772791
> View attachment 2772792


Loving the green and purple undertones!!!!!!! Looks great on you


----------



## PennyD2911

hopingoneday said:


> Thank you Penny!  It is so helpful to be able to ask you all about these things since I know everyone on this forum is a big lover of VCA.  I am now starting to think about settings for e-rings...  that's the next big question!




A big diamond in a Harry Winston setting!


----------



## stylemechanel

stephmorris11 said:


> It came !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2772791
> View attachment 2772792



That is stunningly beautiful on you!!!


----------



## stylemechanel

stjohnnut said:


> Had no idea there was a VCA thread on TPF. Some really beautiful collections pictured here.
> I'd been coveting a Vintage Alhambra 20 motif MOP for years, so last fall while in New York, I took my husband into VCA showed it to him, and said, "This is what I would like for our 20th anniversary next year." He dutifully took the SA's card and info (but lost the card in the interim!) This came Friday. Pre-owned, but I don't love it any less. And now, of course, I want more
> View attachment 2771903



Congratulations stjohnnut! The necklace is beautiful with your skin tone. And the story is great! 



MYH said:


> Hi everybody - I'm usually a lurker but immensely enjoy the discussions, support, and excitement over seeing everyone's pieces.  I've been meaning to post a special little piece I just received and share the story behind it.
> 
> Many years ago, my husband bought me byzantine earrings in NYC as a spontaneous gift when we were walking past the store.  I adored the earrings because they coordinated with a 10 motif onyx and 10 motif MOP necklace I had without being too matchy matchy.  I also have a magic MOP ring and a byzantine necklace and I always saw the earrings as an essential part of my VCA "set".  So we went on vacation to Italy one year and I took them off at night and put them on the nightstand next to me.  The next morning,we set off for the day sightseeing and I forgot to put them back on.  When we got back, they were gone.  We were in a rental house and my friends and I turned the place upside down looking for these earrings.  The owners said that nobody had been in the house that day but of course there were many people that had the key so I'll never know.  When we got back to The states, I checked with every single VCA store and of course, the earrings had already been discontinued and nobody had any in inventory. So I was unable to replace them and always felt there was something missing whenever I would look in my jewelry drawer.  I constantly looked for them on all the reseller sites, but they never popped up.  Luckily, I had set it up as a search on evilbay and three years later, they showed up!! I showed them to my husband and he said you must buy those right away!  We had just bought a new house and I was not feeling particularly flush but my hubby would not hear anything about that and said he insisted we purchase them.  They were in mint condition and are now back in my drawer. They are not my original pair which have a lot of sentimental value, but they are identical to the ones I had and I am a happy girl again.
> View attachment 2771987



MYH ,I am a little late to respond but talk about patience and focus and good luck in the face of a heart break at losing the earrings to begin with., I am so glad they found you ( I always believe if its meant to be it will be)! It is a great story. Congratulations!


----------



## stylemechanel

PennyD2911 said:


> Does anyone own the Byzantine bracelet?  Thinking about adding this to my purchase fir Double Points Day. &#128540;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Hi PennyD! I do not personally own this bracelet but a very good friend of mine does. She stakes with her Cartier love bracelet and it looks amazing. She wears the two all the time - never takes them off and I always admire how they look on her wrist. In fact it was my staring at them for years that finally pushed me into stepping into VCA. It s a beautiful piece! Hope you  get it!!!

You also asked "Were the motifs on the Byzantine bracelet as small as the motif on the Sweet Alhambra bracelet? There is no info on the website about size and my SA is sold out so I'm trying to make a decision. Thank you for the reply!!"

The answer is the Byzantine bracelet motifs are bigger than a Sweet. To me the Sweet - is, well Sweet.  But the motifs on Byzantine are bigger - I just not exactly sure how much bigger - but noticeable. Sorry I hope this helps.

PS I am working on a PM to you - I haven't forgotten!


----------



## stylemechanel

purseinsanity said:


>





purseinsanity said:


> I'm soooo loving VCA right now!





purseinsanity said:


> Oh boy



OK Purseinsanity, my heart be still. Amazing....all of it....simply fabulously amazing. Congratulations on everything!!!!


----------



## hopingoneday

PennyD2911 said:


> A big diamond in a Harry Winston setting!


LOL!!!!  I think this falls under the category of, "If you have to ask the price, you can't afford it!!!!"


----------



## HADASSA

hopingoneday said:


> Ok VCA peeps, I have a question for you please answer honestly.
> 
> This will come as no surprise to anyone, but I am a little obsessed with VCA - I love so many things they make. That said, I really do not need any more jewelry, but
> my DH would like to get me a new ring. Many years ago, my engagement ring was stolen. At that time we were in the midst of building our house and we decided that we could better use the insurance money towards our house costs and always get a new ring down the road. That was many years ago, and somehow we've never gotten around to it.
> 
> Since then, I've amassed some beautiful things I love: alhambra necklaces in several different colors as well as VCA earrings (pave frivole, YG frivole, pave alhambra, fleurettes and sweets). I have the socrate BTF ring as well. I wear all of these things and love them all. I do have jewelry from some other houses but really what I love and wear most for the past 5-10 years is from VCA.
> 
> Here's where we come to the question - DH has asked, for my next purchase, would I like to get a traditional engagement ring to replace the stolen one (probably a round brilliant H&A solitaire in a good size, 2 - 3 carats) OR would I prefer to get a Lotus ring?
> 
> What would you all do? There's no doubt that I'd get more "use" out of an engagement ring, *but the fact of the matter is that I am pretty casual most of the time. It has been so many years since I've worn an engagement ring, I'm not sure if I would want to wear one as an everyday thing or not. I'd probably wear it a few days a week though - I think.*
> 
> Now for the alternative - the Lotus ring. I think it is simply stunning. BUT while I think the Lotus ring is a knockout, I would definitely not wear it during the day - I wouldn't feel comfortable doing that and it wouldn't be appropriate to my lifestyle. Instead I would likely wear it on Saturday nights, going out to parties, etc etc.
> 
> What would you all choose? Thanks in advance for your replies!!!


 
Hoping, I am focusing on this part because you seem to have some reservations. I did not get a ring when I got "engaged" because I felt that after we were a little bit more established, we would be able to get a ring that I would have/love/wear for a lifetime. And that I did get for my 5th Wedding Anniversary - a gorgeous emerald cut solitaire.

However, after seventeen (17) years of marriage, my casual lifestyle does not require the addition of an engagement ring any more. I much prefer to see my very plain wedding band symbolizing that eternal love with all the life's journeys etched into it.

If I did have to choose though, I would get the solitaire. I do actually like the Cartier Destinee - I think it can incorporate the two looks perfectly


----------



## tutushopper

I agree with the advice above, as an engagement ring just seems to symbolize so much more, plus you said you would wear that more than the VCA ring.


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> Hi PennyD! I do not personally own this bracelet but a very good friend of mine does. She stakes with her Cartier love bracelet and it looks amazing. She wears the two all the time - never takes them off and I always admire how they look on her wrist. In fact it was my staring at them for years that finally pushed me into stepping into VCA. It s a beautiful piece! Hope you  get it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You also asked "Were the motifs on the Byzantine bracelet as small as the motif on the Sweet Alhambra bracelet? There is no info on the website about size and my SA is sold out so I'm trying to make a decision. Thank you for the reply!!"
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is the Byzantine bracelet motifs are bigger than a Sweet. To me the Sweet - is, well Sweet.  But the motifs on Byzantine are bigger - I just not exactly sure how much bigger - but noticeable. Sorry I hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> PS I am working on a PM to you - I haven't forgotten!




smc - Thank You SO much!! &#128156;

That's exactly the info I needed.  I could not find any google pix of the bracelet being worn. 
I plan to do exactly like your friend. Wear the Byzantine all the time on the same wrist as my LOVE bracelet. 

One more question &#128515;, does the chain look thin? In the VCA website pic the bracelet Byzantine chain looks lighter weight than the chain on the pendant. 
Look forward to your PM, but take your time, no worries. 
&#128149;hugs&#128149; 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

hopingoneday said:


> LOL!!!!  I think this falls under the category of, "If you have to ask the price, you can't afford it!!!!"




hoping - LOL - a very good point - LOL


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## stylemechanel

PennyD2911 said:


> smc - Thank You SO much!! &#128156;
> 
> That's exactly the info I needed.  I could not find any google pix of the bracelet being worn.
> I plan to do exactly like your friend. Wear the Byzantine all the time on the same wrist as my LOVE bracelet.
> 
> One more question &#128515;, does the chain look thin? In the VCA website pic the bracelet Byzantine chain looks lighter weight than the chain on the pendant.
> Look forward to your PM, but take your time, no worries.
> &#128149;hugs&#128149;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




Hi PennyD! I will see my friend tomorrow. She is my cycling and Pilates buddy. How about I take a picture and post it some time tomorrow? 

As for the chain, I'm not sure if it's thinner than the pendant. It is definitely thin looking but it is obviously sturdy. Those two bracelets really hold up - no matter what activities she does - zip lining, horseback riding, swimming. 

I am really excited for you!!


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> Hi PennyD! I will see my friend tomorrow. She is my cycling and Pilates buddy. How about I take a picture and post it some time tomorrow?
> 
> As for the chain, I'm not sure if it's thinner than the pendant. It is definitely thin looking but it is obviously sturdy. Those two bracelets really hold up - no matter what activities she does - zip lining, horseback riding, swimming.
> 
> I am really excited for you!!




Thank you that would be great!
You two sound like Super Woman!


----------



## hopingoneday

HADASSA said:


> Hoping, I am focusing on this part because you seem to have some reservations. I did not get a ring when I got "engaged" because I felt that after we were a little bit more established, we would be able to get a ring that I would have/love/wear for a lifetime. And that I did get for my 5th Wedding Anniversary - a gorgeous emerald cut solitaire.
> 
> However, after seventeen (17) years of marriage, my casual lifestyle does not require the addition of an engagement ring any more. I much prefer to see my very plain wedding band symbolizing that eternal love with all the life's journeys etched into it.
> 
> If I did have to choose though, I would get the solitaire. I do actually like the Cartier Destinee - I think it can incorporate the two looks perfectly



Hadassa, Thank you so much for your thoughtful reply.  I've been married a long time too (22 years now!) and I've never really felt the need for a big blingy ring, even though I love them on other women.  I do enjoy wearing beautiful jewelry but a lot of the things I own are not immediately recognizable as valuable unless you "know" jewelry - like the VCA alhambra necklaces.  Most people have no idea of what they are - they just think they're pretty.  So although there is part of me that would love a beautiful e-ring, I'm just not sure if I'd wear it or not.  Could you share with me some of the reasons you no longer feel the need to wear yours much?  Is it simply because your lifestyle is very casual?


----------



## HADASSA

hopingoneday said:


> Hadassa, Thank you so much for your thoughtful reply. I've been married a long time too (22 years now!) and I've never really felt the need for a big blingy ring, even though I love them on other women. I do enjoy wearing beautiful jewelry but *a lot of the things I own are not immediately recognizable as valuable unless you "know" jewelry - like the VCA alhambra necklaces. Most people have no idea of what they are - they just think they're pretty. *So although there is part of me that would love a beautiful e-ring, I'm just not sure if I'd wear it or not. Could you share with me some of the reasons you no longer feel the need to wear yours much? Is it simply because your lifestyle is very casual?


 
I know what you mean  I don't like being a walking advert for any brand and it is only I know the cost of my jewellery 

I think at the stage of married life we are at, we don't need a ring to define who we are. I don't like wearing rings much - my absolute favourite pieces of jewellery are earrings and watches. Besides my lifestyle being more casual, I have also grown to love the understated, elegant look. I love to see French women go about their everyday lives with minimal makeup and simple jewellery, which can just be a statement piece. To me, it translates into a very clean, sleek look. 

I think if you feel now you will not get much wear out of the e-ring, then know that it will just sit in its box. As much as your husband feels the need to replace your stolen e-ring, maybe you can suggest another piece of jewellery that you would absolutely love and wear. Have you considered a diamond eternity band if DH is insistent on a ring? I think it will still be beautiful without being too blingy. KWIM.


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Hoping, I am focusing on this part because you seem to have some reservations. I did not get a ring when I got "engaged" because I felt that after we were a little bit more established, we would be able to get a ring that I would have/love/wear for a lifetime. And that I did get for my 5th Wedding Anniversary - a gorgeous emerald cut solitaire.
> 
> However, after seventeen (17) years of marriage, my casual lifestyle does not require the addition of an engagement ring any more. I much prefer to see my very plain wedding band symbolizing that eternal love with all the life's journeys etched into it.
> 
> If I did have to choose though, I would get the solitaire. I do actually like the Cartier Destinee - I think it can incorporate the two looks perfectly


Hadassa, I love the way you describe your "relationship" with your wedding band. A beautiful sentiment.


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> Hadassa, I love the way you describe your "relationship" with your wedding band. A beautiful sentiment.


 
P, with all my DH and I have been through, it feels more like 70


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> P, with all my DH and I have been through, it feels more like 70




But wasn't it comforting that God AND your wedding band went through all those times with you. &#128522;&#10084;&#65039;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

OK girls, I need opinions, please and thank you - - 

I'm finalizing my VCA list I'll be texting to my SA tomorrow afternoon. I want to add a Magic Alhambra Ring. Which of the following would you choose:

&#128160; Gray MOP
&#128160; White MOP
&#128160; Malachite 

All are in YG  &#9899;&#65039;  PIC OF EACH RING IN THE NEXT POST




Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

Here are pix of each Magic Alhambra Ring - -
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## stylemechanel

PennyD2911 said:


> OK girls, I need opinions, please and thank you - -
> 
> I'm finalizing my VCA list I'll be texting to my SA tomorrow afternoon. I want to add a Magic Alhambra Ring. Which of the following would you choose:
> 
> &#55357;&#56480; Gray MOP
> &#55357;&#56480; White MOP
> &#55357;&#56480; Malachite
> 
> All are in YG  &#9899;&#65039;  PIC OF EACH RING IN THE NEXT POST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




White mop! Goes with every thing, but then again  the gray mop goes with all neutrals.....any chance you can buy two?????


----------



## stephmorris11

WOW!  Those rings are gorgeous.  I guess I would go for something totally wild for me and get the Malachite.  That way you don't feel matchy matchy with any jewelry unless you own a Malachite set.    It's def a statement piece.


----------



## wren

PennyD2911 said:


> Here are pix of each Magic Alhambra Ring - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2774640
> View attachment 2774641
> View attachment 2774643
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


How about pave? Goes with everything and you can wear it all the time!


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> White mop! Goes with every thing, but then again  the gray mop goes with all neutrals.....any chance you can buy two?????



LOL, I dont think I'd better push the list  any further this time. 
It's a hard choice that's why I want my PF Girlies to help me choose. :


----------



## PennyD2911

wren said:


> How about pave? Goes with everything and you can wear it all the time!



Oh wren, that would definitely be my first choice if the rest of the list were smaller. I don't think I'd better stretch the &#128178;&#128178;&#128178; that much this time.


----------



## PennyD2911

stephmorris11 said:


> WOW!  Those rings are gorgeous.  I guess I would go for something totally wild for me and get the Malachite.  That way you don't feel matchy matchy with any jewelry unless you own a Malachite set.    It's def a statement piece.




I know Steph, it is beautiful and surprisingly the Malachite will go with all the neutrals. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## stylemechanel

PennyD2911 said:


> LOL, I dont think I'd better push the list  any further this time.
> It's a hard choice that's why I want my PF Girlies to help me choose. :



Sorry, I am terrible enabler....always have been...always will be. Trust me, my husband wishes I could turn it off because it is bad for his friends (good for their wives ) ....so so so sorry...then my vote is still white mop. It can be dressed up, dressed down, goes with everything, every color, every style.....it is beautiful. OK, so are the others...see...here I go again. 

PS Wait to see the pictures of the Byzantine bracelet tomorrow. I am going to try really hard to remember to bring my vintage alhambra 5 motif mop to show you some sense of scale...but I have an old brain (57) and sometimes it doesn't remember as well as it should.  Unless of course it is an extra something/something.....see I just cannot help myself.....


----------



## stephmorris11

Took some pix of my holiday pendant with my real camera instead of the cell phone.  It helps show the MOP better.    So in love with this piece.


----------



## stylemechanel

stephmorris11 said:


> Took some pix of my holiday pendant with my real camera instead of the cell phone.  It helps show the MOP better.    So in love with this piece.



It is beautiful stephmorris! I love the pink/purple colors in it. You are so lucky, everyone I saw in person was mostly green and while I love green I have this thing that mop should be pinks, purples, and greens. Congratulations, again!!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> Sorry, I am terrible enabler....always have been...always will be. Trust me, my husband wishes I could turn it off because it is bad for his friends (good for their wives ) ....so so so sorry...then my vote is still white mop. It can be dressed up, dressed down, goes with everything, every color, every style.....it is beautiful. OK, so are the others...see...here I go again.
> 
> PS Wait to see the pictures of the Byzantine bracelet tomorrow. I am going to try really hard to remember to bring my vintage alhambra 5 motif mop to show you some sense of scale...but I have an old brain (57) and sometimes it doesn't remember as well as it should.  Unless of course it is an extra something/something.....see I just cannot help myself.....



LOL  - style you are such a hoot!&#128156;
My 54 year old brain forgets things too. 
Look forward to the Byzantine pix tomorrow! TY!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

stephmorris11 said:


> Took some pix of my holiday pendant with my real camera instead of the cell phone.  It helps show the MOP better.    So in love with this piece.



Really beautiful !!


----------



## PennyD2911

stephmorris11 said:


> Took some pix of my holiday pendant with my real camera instead of the cell phone.  It helps show the MOP better.    So in love with this piece.




Very pretty Steph!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Here are pix of each Magic Alhambra Ring - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2774640
> View attachment 2774641
> View attachment 2774643
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



I vote for malachite. 
It's more gem like...the color is stunning. 
Is the gray mop a new item ? I have a hunch that we are going to see more of it.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> I vote for malachite.
> It's more gem like...the color is stunning.
> Is the gray mop a new item ? I have a hunch that we are going to see more of it.



Thx tgg - Malachite is extremely pretty! Have you seen a VCA Malachite piece IRL?
I don't think the gray MOP is a recent edition.  The Alhambra Magic line has had several pieces using gray and white MOP from the beginning.


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> But wasn't it comforting that God AND your wedding band went through all those times with you. &#55357;&#56842;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 
Yes, indeed it was my dear friend  



PennyD2911 said:


> OK girls, I need opinions, please and thank you - -
> 
> I'm finalizing my VCA list I'll be texting to my SA tomorrow afternoon. I want to add a Magic Alhambra Ring. Which of the following would you choose:
> 
> &#55357;&#56480; Gray MOP
> &#55357;&#56480; White MOP
> &#55357;&#56480; Malachite
> 
> All are in YG &#9899;&#65039; PIC OF EACH RING IN THE NEXT POST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 


texasgirliegirl said:


> I vote for malachite.
> It's more gem like...the color is stunning.
> Is the gray mop a new item ? I have a hunch that we are going to see more of it.


 
I agree with TGG - I like the jewel aspect of the malachite  Will match well with all your YG jewellery


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> I vote for malachite.
> It's more gem like...the color is stunning.
> Is the gray mop a new item ? I have a hunch that we are going to see more of it.


 
TGG, look what I found.........

I love these on you


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Yes, indeed it was my dear friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with TGG - I like the jewel aspect of the malachite  Will match well with all your YG jewellery



Another vote for the gorgy Malachite.


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> TGG, look what I found.........
> 
> I love these on you



So pretty tgg!
Great find Hadassa! Is this our tPF Throwback Thurday pic?


----------



## perleegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> OK girls, I need opinions, please and thank you - -
> 
> I'm finalizing my VCA list I'll be texting to my SA tomorrow afternoon. I want to add a Magic Alhambra Ring. Which of the following would you choose:
> 
> &#128160; Gray MOP
> &#128160; White MOP
> &#128160; Malachite
> 
> All are in YG  &#9899;&#65039;  PIC OF EACH RING IN THE NEXT POST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




I like Malachite or Gray MOP! Both are beautiful, but Malachite might be more delicate.


----------



## PennyD2911

perleegirl said:


> I like Malachite or Gray MOP! Both are beautiful, but Malachite might be more delicate.



Thx pg! I have thought about Malachite being a softer and more delicate stone, but it is very beautiful. &#128154;


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> So pretty tgg!
> Great find Hadassa! Is this our tPF Throwback Thurday pic?


 
Yes it is - I am actually enabling TGG (and myself) to get the small Frivole. They look amazing on TGG  Can you imagine enabling TGG with her own pic :giggles:


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Yes it is - I am actually enabling TGG (and myself) to get the small Frivole. They look amazing on TGG  Can you imagine enabling TGG with her own pic :giggles:



You go girl!  Enable away! 
stylemechanel will be so proud of you, she is our Cheif Enabler. LOL

So tgg already has the Frivole earrings, are you trying to talk her into a WG pair or a larger YG pair?


----------



## stephmorris11

texasgirliegirl said:


> I vote for malachite.
> It's more gem like...the color is stunning.
> Is the gray mop a new item ? I have a hunch that we are going to see more of it.



I hope you are right.  I want a grey MOP necklace (10 motif-or so)!!


----------



## stephmorris11

stylemechanel said:


> It is beautiful stephmorris! I love the pink/purple colors in it. You are so lucky, everyone I saw in person was mostly green and while I love green I have this thing that mop should be pinks, purples, and greens. Congratulations, again!!!!



Thanks so much!  I was pleasantly surprised by the pink streaks too.    So 3-D feeling.  

I think I need a matching bracelet.  Sigh.  Why can't VCA have that on their website.  Oh wait, I know, because I would hit "Buy It Now" right away! LOLOLOL


----------



## PennyD2911

stephmorris11 said:


> I hope you are right.  I want a grey MOP necklace (10 motif-or so)!!



Steph, you should check out the Alhambra Magic line, they used a lot of gray MOP in those pieces.


----------



## stephmorris11

PennyD2911 said:


> Steph, you should check out the Alhambra Magic line, they used a lot of gray MOP in those pieces.



Uh oh.  There you go enabling again!


----------



## PennyD2911

stephmorris11 said:


> Uh oh.  There you go enabling again!



I don't think you will need much encouragement. LOL


----------



## stmary

PennyD2911 said:


> Were the motifs on the Byzantine bracelet as small as the motif on the Sweet Alhambra bracelet?  There is no info on the website about size and my SA is sold out so I'm trying to make a decision. Thank you for the reply!!



I think the motif is bigger than sweet alhambra,if my memory serve me right they are more or less like the vintage size if not a tad bigger (by 1 or 2mm). I tried 5 motif carnelian as well and the SA and my sister both agreed that byzantine bracelet look better on me, there is something about the YG against my skin tone and i love the dangling motif, reminds me of magic alhambra. hope this helps.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> TGG, look what I found.........
> 
> I love these on you



Enabler!!
Goodness...that photo!!  Eeks! I promise that IRL I don't have a double chin. 
There is another photo of me wearing the large size along with two 20 motifs- onyx and mop that I snapped right before going out to dinner while on vacation. It's on here somewhere. 
I purchased  large yg frivole earrings but have always loved the small as well 
My pave pair are small but feel larger for some reason. 
Seems crazy to have three pairs of essentially the same earring so I've never allowed myself to purchase them. 
Do I want them ?
Of course. The love ( and the list ) never ends.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Thx tgg - Malachite is extremely pretty! Have you seen a VCA Malachite piece IRL?
> I don't think the gray MOP is a recent edition.  The Alhambra Magic line has had several pieces using gray and white MOP from the beginning.



I have seen malachite IRL. 
When it was introduced I purchased a 20 motif and earrings. 
It's very striking.


----------



## PennyD2911

stmary said:


> I think the motif is bigger than sweet alhambra,if my memory serve me right they are more or less like the vintage size if not a tad bigger (by 1 or 2mm). I tried 5 motif carnelian as well and the SA and my sister both agreed that byzantine bracelet look better on me, there is something about the YG against my skin tone and i love the dangling motif, reminds me of magic alhambra. hope this helps.



Thank you so much for the reply, it helps very much.


----------



## einseine

stephmorris11 said:


> Took some pix of my holiday pendant with my real camera instead of the cell phone.  It helps show the MOP better.    So in love with this piece.



Congratulations!  So so beautiful!


----------



## pigleto972001

PennyD2911 said:


> Thank you so much for the reply, it helps very much.




Ooooh. I think grey or malachite. Whichever works better w your wardrobe !!!


----------



## bougainvillier

PennyD2911 said:


> OK girls, I need opinions, please and thank you - -
> 
> I'm finalizing my VCA list I'll be texting to my SA tomorrow afternoon. I want to add a Magic Alhambra Ring. Which of the following would you choose:
> 
> &#128160; Gray MOP
> &#128160; White MOP
> &#128160; Malachite
> 
> All are in YG  &#9899;&#65039;  PIC OF EACH RING IN THE NEXT POST
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



My vote goes to the Malachite. I always fancy a pop of green color and with all your YG pieces, this ring will be perfect


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> You go girl! Enable away!
> stylemechanel will be so proud of you, she is our Cheif Enabler. LOL
> 
> So tgg already has the Frivole earrings, are you trying to talk her into a WG pair or a larger YG pair?


 
See below - she doesn't own the small in YG.........YET!!!!!



texasgirliegirl said:


> Enabler!!
> Goodness...that photo!! Eeks! I promise that IRL I don't have a double chin.
> There is another photo of me wearing the large size along with two 20 motifs- onyx and mop that I snapped right before going out to dinner while on vacation. It's on here somewhere.
> I purchased large yg frivole earrings but have always loved the small as well
> My pave pair are small but feel larger for some reason.
> Seems crazy to have three pairs of essentially the same earring so I've never allowed myself to purchase them.
> Do I want them ?
> Of course. The love ( and the list ) never ends.


 
I love the small and thinking about purchasing myself. I don't think I will get much wear from the 10 motifs all YG necklace that I had been contemplating.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> See below - she doesn't own the small in YG.........YET!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the small and thinking about purchasing myself. I don't think I will get much wear from the 10 motifs all YG necklace that I had been contemplating.



Not buying those lovely little flowers...
The all yg vintage necklace is really a nice piece. 
Very resilient and great for layering if you like to wear necklaces. 
Over the years I've discovered that while I'm drawn to pretty necklaces I don't enjoy wearing them nearly as much as beautiful earrings.


----------



## cung

HADASSA said:


> I love the small and thinking about purchasing myself. I don't think I will get much wear from the 10 motifs all YG necklace that I had been contemplating.



I am on the same dilemma and couldn't agree more


----------



## HADASSA

einseine said:


> Congratulations! So so beautiful!


 
Einseine, missed you for a while there......



texasgirliegirl said:


> Not buying those lovely little flowers...
> The all yg vintage necklace is really a nice piece.
> Very resilient and great for layering if you like to wear necklaces.
> Over the years I've discovered that while I'm drawn to pretty necklaces I don't enjoy wearing them nearly as much as beautiful earrings.


 
I love earrings and watches as well  I am not much of a necklace person but did purchase the white MOP as my "strand" of pearls 





cung said:


> I am on the same dilemma and couldn't agree more


 
I already have the 10-white MOP and was looking for a lovely pair of earrings without being too matchy if I wear together but also one that can make a statement on their own. I think the small Frivole YG fits the bill perfectly


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Einseine, missed you for a while there......
> 
> 
> 
> I love earrings and watches as well  I am not much of a necklace person but did purchase the white MOP as my "strand" of pearls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have the 10-white MOP and was looking for a lovely pair of earrings without being too matchy if I wear together but also one that can make a statement on their own. I think the small Frivole YG fits the bill perfectly



I really don't think you will regret buying the small yg frivole earrings. 
Now you just need to find them....apparently not so easy right now.


----------



## kimber418

The large YG frivole have been on my list for a long time.  I own the small YG frivole and
the pave WG version.  I wear the small YG all the time.  They are so fun and easy to wear.
I am going to make it a priority to get the Large YG frivole soon--- honestly I love the WG 
frivole also and would not mind owning them someday either.   Frivole is a fun easy to wear earring!


----------



## stylemechanel

PennyD2911 said:


> You go girl!  Enable away!
> stylemechanel will be so proud of you, she is our Cheif Enabler. LOL
> 
> So tgg already has the Frivole earrings, are you trying to talk her into a WG pair or a larger YG pair?



Yes, I must admit the Frivole earrings are beautiful. They say bigger is always better - but I don't think that is true. But having a pair of those earrings - bigger, smaller, yg or wg, is a yes!  

And, PennyD, I can carry that moniker, cheerleader in place, enabler of all things VCA, scary person to husbands/boy friends/ family members who are so not educated in the beautiful ways of VCA.....yes, I think I can help.


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> yes, i must admit the frivole earrings are beautiful. They say bigger is always better - but i don't think that is true. But having a pair of those earrings - bigger, smaller, yg or wg, is a yes!
> 
> And, pennyd, i can carry that moniker, cheerleader in place, enabler of all things vca, scary person to husbands/boy friends/ family members who are so not educated in the beautiful ways of vca.....yes, i think i can help. :d



lol &#55357;&#56473;


----------



## PennyD2911

&#128092;Happy National Handbag Day&#128092;

To all of us Hermes Addicts &#128526;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## pigleto972001

cung said:


> I am on the same dilemma and couldn't agree more




Hee I am the opposite. I don't wear earrings too much but I wear my 10 YG everyday. Pics when u decide!


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> I really don't think you will regret buying the small yg frivole earrings.
> Now you just need to find them....apparently not so easy right now.


 
Yes, when I called on Monday, there were only 2 left in the entire country (US)


----------



## PennyD2911

PennyD2911 said:


> OK girls, I need opinions, please and thank you - -
> 
> I'm finalizing my VCA list I'll be texting to my SA tomorrow afternoon. I want to add a Magic Alhambra Ring. Which of the following would you choose:
> 
> &#128160; Gray MOP
> &#128160; White MOP
> &#128160; Malachite
> 
> All are in YG  &#9899;&#65039;  PIC OF EACH RING IN THE NEXT POST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




My Malachite Magic Alhambra Ring has been added to my VCA order. &#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;
Thanks to all who shared their opinions. &#128149; 
They were very helpful!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> My Malachite Magic Alhambra Ring has been added to my VCA order. &#10084;&#65039;&#55357;&#56845;&#10084;&#65039;
> Thanks to all who shared their opinions. &#55357;&#56469;
> They were very helpful!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 
"*Ring*ing" up on the 14th for double points? Congrats on another great addition


----------



## PennyD2911

pigleto972001 said:


> Ooooh. I think grey or malachite. Whichever works better w your wardrobe !!!







bougainvillier said:


> My vote goes to the Malachite. I always fancy a pop of green color and with all your YG pieces, this ring will be perfect




Thank You Ladies &#128144;
Malachite was the choice of most who replied to the post. 
Malachite was my choice too. &#128515;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> "*Ring*ing" up on the 14th for double points? Congrats on another great addition




Yes, those Double Points are hard to ignore. I was going to purchase next month anyway so I can't really blame it on the points. &#128516;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Yes, when I called on Monday, there were only 2 left in the entire country (US)



Only two pairs?
Neimans or the VCA boutiques ?
(Not that your wicked attempt to enable me worked....):giggles:


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> Only two pairs?
> Neimans or the VCA boutiques ?
> (Not that your wicked attempt to enable me worked....):giggles:


 
VCA boutiques - NM completely sold out  Haha - I tried


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> Yes, those Double Points are hard to ignore. I was going to purchase next month anyway so I can't really blame it on the points. &#55357;&#56836;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 
You US ladies are so lucky to have the points system with NM and SAKS Cards. SAKS still has Gift Card promos for non-card holders but not NM


----------



## stjohnnut

Wow--stunning Stephmorriss11. Just goes to show the wide spectrum of colors on this gray MOP.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

A gray mop can look like 5 different pendants depending on the lighting. 
In real life the ones I've seen don't appear drastically different but the reflected colors can be more green or more pink/ taupe. 
It's a very interesting and beautiful piece.


----------



## einseine

HADASSA said:


> Einseine, missed you for a while there......



Hi HADASSA!  I sold off my WG Love yesterday!  Finally!!!  I really miss LOVE!  I think I will get a PG one.  Perhaps, early next year.. but if there is another price increase, definitely before that.  Because I sold off one, so I can make it an exception although I am/will be a ban from a jewelry purchase.


----------



## HADASSA

einseine said:


> Hi HADASSA! I sold off my WG Love yesterday! Finally!!! I really miss LOVE! I think I will get a PG one. Perhaps, early next year.. but if there is another price increase, definitely before that. Because I sold off one, so I can make it an exception although I am/will be a ban from a jewelry purchase.


 
You will LOVE the PG. Cartier PG is a lovely shade so it's not distinctively pink  The colour makes the plain PG LOVE look so delicate, it's just amazing 

So I see you are on a jewellery ban - can you do budgetary re-allocations ? :giggles:


----------



## stylemechanel

PennyD2911 said:


> LOL  - style you are such a hoot!&#128156;
> 
> My 54 year old brain forgets things too.
> 
> Look forward to the Byzantine pix tomorrow! TY!!




Hi Penny! Here are the pictures of the Byzantine bracelet paired with the Love. As I said my friend never takes hers off . Today she mentioned that she has had both for 5 years. They still look great - both of them. I also put my Vintage Alhambra next to it so you can compare sizes. My Vintage Alhambra has had a full inch removed so that's the discrepancy in length. The mop pearl looks completely washed out. The lighting in the gym is horrible. 

Apologies to you and all other TPFers. I'm doing this from my iPhone and I am technically challenged. I cannot figure out how to resize. Sorry.

I also saw you were sending a list over to you SA. I hope I'm not to late.


----------



## einseine

HADASSA said:


> You will LOVE the PG. Cartier PG is a lovely shade so it's not distinctively pink  The colour makes the plain PG LOVE look so delicate, it's just amazing
> 
> So I see you are on a jewellery ban - can you do budgetary re-allocations ? :giggles:



Yes!  I love everyone's PG Love so much!!!  My diamond tennis bracelet was too expensive...   I want myself to be on a strict ban, but I need to replace my Love.  I sold it for about USD4,000.  I completely lack the funds for new LOVE, any type...


----------



## stylemechanel

Sorry one more maybe it's not so out of focus - old shaky hands 
	

		
			
		

		
	




guess not......


----------



## pe66le3506

I don't post often but can someone give me their SA contact info at NM?  Would love to get a necklace for my mom.


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Penny! Here are the pictures of the Byzantine bracelet paired with the Love. As I said my friend never takes hers off . Today she mentioned that she has had both for 5 years. They still look great - both of them. I also put my Vintage Alhambra next to it so you can compare sizes. My Vintage Alhambra has had a full inch removed so that's the discrepancy in length. The mop pearl looks completely washed out. The lighting in the gym is horrible.
> 
> Apologies to you and all other TPFers. I'm doing this from my iPhone and I am technically challenged. I cannot figure out how to resize. Sorry.
> 
> I also saw you were sending a list over to you SA. I hope I'm not to late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2775754
> View attachment 2775756
> View attachment 2775758




Thank you SO much!! Those are exactly what I needed.  The 5 motif MOP gives me a very clear prospective since I have seen that bracelet.   Again, thank you for taking your time to help me. &#128154;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> Sorry one more maybe it's not so out of focus - old shaky hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2775763
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess not......




Perfect - thank you!&#128522;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

pe66le3506 said:


> I don't post often but can someone give me their SA contact info at NM?  Would love to get a necklace for my mom.




PMed you. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## stephmorris11

Does anyone have a 10 motif rose gold necklace (or longer) that I can see a pix of please!!  No MOP, just the pink gold everywhere...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

stephmorris11 said:


> Does anyone have a 10 motif rose gold necklace (or longer) that I can see a pix of please!!  No MOP, just the pink gold everywhere...



Our very lovely Einseine has the 20 motif and has posted photos here. 
Have you tried a search?


----------



## Notorious Pink

stephmorris11 said:


> Does anyone have a 10 motif rose gold necklace (or longer) that I can see a pix of please!!  No MOP, just the pink gold everywhere...




It's on the VCA website. I tried it on yesterday...it's a no go for me. Despite all of the wonderful advice here, it's pretty unanimous at the boutique...I must get the carnelian. I have two SAs who will not let me get anything else for my first 10 motif!


----------



## allure244

PennyD2911 said:


> Thank You Ladies &#128144;
> Malachite was the choice of most who replied to the post.
> Malachite was my choice too. &#128515;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Great choice. I think the malachite is the most striking of the three for the ring. I have a feeling you won't regret your decision at all!


----------



## PennyD2911

allure244 said:


> Great choice. I think the malachite is the most striking of the three for the ring. I have a feeling you won't regret your decision at all!



I kept being drawn to malachite. I think maybe it's resemblence in color to the emerald was a factor.  I'm sure I will love it!


----------



## PhoenixH

PennyD2911 said:


> I kept being drawn to malachite. I think maybe it's resemblence in color to the emerald was a factor.  I'm sure I will love it!


I am sure you will love it and look forward to your mod pics soon!


----------



## cung

stylemechanel said:


> Sorry one more maybe it's not so out of focus - old shaky hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2775763
> 
> 
> guess not......



Nice and helpful pics, now we all know the byzantyne is the same size as vintage. I think I like the look of byzantyne bracelet more than the vintage as it does look simple and "lighter". Thank you stylemechanel for taking these pics


----------



## stephmorris11

texasgirliegirl said:


> Our very lovely Einseine has the 20 motif and has posted photos here.
> 
> Have you tried a search?




Thanks. I will search under her name. I have gone through hundreds of pages of archived posts with no luck so far, although it's fun to see pix of everyone's goodies !


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> It's on the VCA website. I tried it on yesterday...it's a no go for me. Despite all of the wonderful advice here, it's pretty unanimous at the boutique...I must get the carnelian. I have two SAs who will not let me get anything else for my first 10 motif!



Carnelian is so strikingly beautiful. 
What shade do you prefer?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

stephmorris11 said:


> Thanks. I will search under her name. I have gone through hundreds of pages of archived posts with no luck so far, although it's fun to see pix of everyone's goodies !



It's possible that you may have seen it but thought it was yg. They are very similar. 
PM her...


----------



## dessert1st

BBC said:


> It's on the VCA website. I tried it on yesterday...it's a no go for me. Despite all of the wonderful advice here, it's pretty unanimous at the boutique...I must get the carnelian. I have two SAs who will not let me get anything else for my first 10 motif!



Carnelian is really beautiful and striking!  I bet it looks great on you otherwise they wouldn't say that. Can't wait to see your reveal and modeling pics!


----------



## **Chanel**

texasgirliegirl said:


> A gray mop can look like 5 different pendants depending on the lighting.
> In real life the ones I've seen don't appear drastically different but _*the reflected colors can be more green or more pink/ taupe. *_
> It's a very interesting and beautiful piece.



I would love one that is more pink/taupe. I am located in Europe, but unfortunately there's no VCA boutique anywhere close to me so that I could try it on to see if the size suits me. I could order online, but then it's a gamble what I will receive and if it will suit me. Or I could consider a trip to Paris early Decembre, but I think the holiday pendants are all sold out by then.



stylemechanel said:


> Sorry one more maybe it's not so out of focus - old shaky hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2775763
> 
> 
> guess not......



I love this, great stack !


----------



## stylemechanel

PennyD2911 said:


> Thank You Ladies &#128144;
> Malachite was the choice of most who replied to the post.
> Malachite was my choice too. &#128515;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



The malachite is so strikingly beautiful. Congratulations PennyD!!! I hope you will share modeling pictures when it arrives and let us know how you dress it up or down. What color clothing will you wear with it?

Oh and as enabler in chief ---yeah yeah yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> Carnelian is so strikingly beautiful.
> 
> What shade do you prefer?




Less orange...more like rouge H, just a warm, dark red. Something I notice about the carnelian is the shiny reflective quality of the surface, which I don't see as much of on the other stones. It's very striking and pretty, and makes it easier to dress up.



dessert1st said:


> Carnelian is really beautiful and striking!  I bet it looks great on you otherwise they wouldn't say that. Can't wait to see your reveal and modeling pics!




Yes, I thought I could "get away" with pg and then I tried both, there's just no way around it. Can't wait to finally get it! 

Now my next purchase will probably be a YG Frivole...just not sure about the size. I tried the small (WG) for size, it did seem kind of small, although the SA said it was a good size on me. For the relatively minor price difference, I have to figure out which size I'll get more use out of. I'm also looking at the Effeuilage. Does anyone here have that?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Less orange...more like rouge H, just a warm, dark red. Something I notice about the carnelian is the shiny reflective quality of the surface, which I don't see as much of on the other stones. It's very striking and pretty, and makes it easier to dress up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I thought I could "get away" with pg and then I tried both, there's just no way around it. Can't wait to finally get it!
> 
> Now my next purchase will probably be a YG Frivole...just not sure about the size. I tried the small (WG) for size, it did seem kind of small, although the SA said it was a good size on me. For the relatively minor price difference, I have to figure out which size I'll get more use out of. I'm also looking at the Effeuilage. Does anyone here have that?



The shade of red that you are referring to is very beautiful. Mine are "fruity" red until worn and then look more blood red.  (I love that you are describing in terms of Hermes. Ever look at pavement and think "etoupe"? That's when you know you are truly addicted.)
One of my strands is a teeny bit more translucent than the other one. Connected, you can't tell a difference. 
In addition to the reflective quality, this translucent character of carnelian adds to the charm, IMO.


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> The malachite is so strikingly beautiful. Congratulations PennyD!!! I hope you will share modeling pictures when it arrives and let us know how you dress it up or down. What color clothing will you wear with it?
> 
> Oh and as enabler in chief ---yeah yeah yeah!!!!!!!



LOL - I will love sharing pics. 
My favorite is gray and I wear black.  I don't do much color any more, even though I love color.  Now it is gray, black, and the occasional red, white and jeans.  So my wardrobe has the color neutrals malachite will work well with.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> The shade of red that you are referring to is very beautiful. Mine are "fruity" red until worn and then look more blood red.  (I love that you are describing in terms of Hermes. Ever look at pavement and think "etoupe"? That's when you know you are truly addicted.)
> One of my strands is a teeny bit more translucent than the other one. Connected, you can't tell a difference.
> In addition to the reflective quality, this translucent character of carnelian adds to the charm, IMO.



After all these years I still describe colors using Hermes colors.  Rose Shocking is still one of my favorites to use to describe bright pink.


----------



## expatwife

Hi! I'm a newbie here. I would like to get VCA earrings, but debating between Alhambra large one motif and Frivole, not sure small or large. What would you suggest for a starting piece? Also do Alhambras come in grey mother of pearl? Thanks a lot!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

expatwife said:


> Hi! I'm a newbie here. I would like to get VCA earrings, but debating between Alhambra large one motif and Frivole, not sure small or large. What would you suggest for a starting piece? Also do Alhambras come in grey mother of pearl? Thanks a lot!



Small frivole. 
Perfect earrings!!


----------



## HADASSA

expatwife said:


> Hi! I'm a newbie here. I would like to get VCA earrings, but debating between Alhambra large one motif and Frivole, not sure small or large. What would you suggest for a starting piece? Also do Alhambras come in grey mother of pearl? Thanks a lot!


 


texasgirliegirl said:


> Small frivole.
> Perfect earrings!!


 
J, another vote for small Frivole YG


----------



## cung

expatwife said:


> Hi! I'm a newbie here. I would like to get VCA earrings, but debating between Alhambra large one motif and Frivole, not sure small or large. What would you suggest for a starting piece? Also do Alhambras come in grey mother of pearl? Thanks a lot!



I don't have any of these but would choose the frivole. Actually I am planning to get one, still deciding between the size small and large


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The small frivole earrings are very versatile. 
The large size is gorgeous but make more of a statement. Currently gray mop not offered as single ear clips in the vintage line ...only the three drop magic earrings as part of a white mop, onyx and gray mop trio. 
There are hints that VCA is adding to the vintage line and that it might be gray mop.
Even so, the small gold frivole earrings get my top vote.


----------



## Valentinegirl

When is the next price increase? VCA told me there's another one coming soon before the end of the year but wouldn't tell me when exactly.


----------



## stylemechanel

expatwife said:


> Hi! I'm a newbie here. I would like to get VCA earrings, but debating between Alhambra large one motif and Frivole, not sure small or large. What would you suggest for a starting piece? Also do Alhambras come in grey mother of pearl? Thanks a lot!



Hi expatwife! First if there is even a chance you can try these on I would vote for that first. Barring that possibility I also pick the Frivole earrings - small. I am a novice to VCA ( bought my first piece August 31, 2014) so I am not as well schooled as most of the ladies here but once you go down that rabbit hole you can't come back. It is a wonderful and exciting journey. I picked small on the off chance you cannot try them on. In my mind small is always more subtle, more refined, but having said that you need to consider your body frame size.


The best thing to do is try them on. Twice now, I have walked into VCA knowing what I was going to purchase - and twice now, I have walked out with something unexpected but equally beautiful and more suited to me.

Good luck with your purchase!!! Please post pictures when you make your decision.


----------



## hopingoneday

expatwife said:


> Hi! I'm a newbie here. I would like to get VCA earrings, but debating between Alhambra large one motif and Frivole, not sure small or large. What would you suggest for a starting piece? Also do Alhambras come in grey mother of pearl? Thanks a lot!




Hi, I have both and wear the frivole more often than the vintage alhambra. I have the small size frivole but there is not a huge difference either sizewize or pricewise between the two....


----------



## kimber418

expatwife said:


> Hi! I'm a newbie here. I would like to get VCA earrings, but debating between Alhambra large one motif and Frivole, not sure small or large. What would you suggest for a starting piece? Also do Alhambras come in grey mother of pearl? Thanks a lot!


My vote is for the YG Frivole.  I own the small and wear them all the time.  I also love the large!  The large have been on my VCA list for 3 years and I always seem to skip over that purchase for something else but I am definitely getting the large YG frivole someday soon!   I hope you get to try on both sizes.  The small is a great size also and very comfortable to wear.

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## expatwife

texasgirliegirl said:


> Small frivole.
> 
> Perfect earrings!!




Thanks! In yellow or white gold?


----------



## expatwife

HADASSA said:


> J, another vote for small Frivole YG




Hi my love! Thanks a lot! 

The large ones - are they too big for everyday?


----------



## expatwife

cung said:


> I don't have any of these but would choose the frivole. Actually I am planning to get one, still deciding between the size small and large




Good luck with your decision! The VCA jewelry is so beautiful!


----------



## expatwife

texasgirliegirl said:


> The small frivole earrings are very versatile.
> 
> The large size is gorgeous but make more of a statement. Currently gray mop not offered as single ear clips in the vintage line ...only the three drop magic earrings as part of a white mop, onyx and gray mop trio.
> 
> There are hints that VCA is adding to the vintage line and that it might be gray mop.
> 
> Even so, the small gold frivole earrings get my top vote.




Thank you! I will go and check them out!


----------



## expatwife

stylemechanel said:


> Hi expatwife! First if there is even a chance you can try these on I would vote for that first. Barring that possibility I also pick the Frivole earrings - small. I am a novice to VCA ( bought my first piece August 31, 2014) so I am not as well schooled as most of the ladies here but once you go down that rabbit hole you can't come back. It is a wonderful and exciting journey. I picked small on the off chance you cannot try them on. In my mind small is always more subtle, more refined, but having said that you need to consider your body frame size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing to do is try them on. Twice now, I have walked into VCA knowing what I was going to purchase - and twice now, I have walked out with something unexpected but equally beautiful and more suited to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your purchase!!! Please post pictures when you make your decision.




I'll be in Paris beginning of November, so I will definitely try them on.

Is there any special items available only in Paris that I should look out for? 

I'm. Very excited! To be honest, it would be nice to get distracted from Chanel, been buying too many bags. 
Thank you!


----------



## expatwife

hopingoneday said:


> Hi, I have both and wear the frivole more often than the vintage alhambra. I have the small size frivole but there is not a huge difference either sizewize or pricewise between the two....




Thank you! I'll take a look at both


----------



## expatwife

kimber418 said:


> My vote is for the YG Frivole.  I own the small and wear them all the time.  I also love the large!  The large have been on my VCA list for 3 years and I always seem to skip over that purchase for something else but I am definitely getting the large YG frivole someday soon!   I hope you get to try on both sizes.  The small is a great size also and very comfortable to wear.
> 
> Let us know what you decide!




I'll definitely post whatever I end up buying here. Thank you for your response!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

expatwife said:


> Thanks! In yellow or white gold?



It depends on what you wear most and what you plan to collect. The wg is available in small only. Yg will allow you to coordinate with many more pieces down the road. These earrings are also available in pave. For me, I decided to purchase the large yg and the pave. 
Btw, I wear my large frivole earrings all the time. Casually, yes. I'm petite as well. When I was trying to decide which size to get my SA told me that the SA's tend to wear the large and that they are always sold out. They had a wait list back then. I do agree that the small size is more discrete ( yet equally gorgeous). 
The large are more "wow" without being over the top. Hope this helps...


----------



## expatwife

texasgirliegirl said:


> It depends on what you wear most and what you plan to collect. The wg is available in small only. Yg will allow you to coordinate with many more pieces down the road. These earrings are also available in pave. For me, I decided to purchase the large yg and the pave.
> 
> Btw, I wear my large frivole earrings all the time. Casually, yes. I'm petite as well. When I was trying to decide which size to get my SA told me that the SA's tend to wear the large and that they are always sold out. They had a wait list back then. I do agree that the small size is more discrete ( yet equally gorgeous).
> 
> The large are more "wow" without being over the top. Hope this helps...




Thanks a lot, it does! I think I am leaning towards yellow gold as I have more things to match it. I will definitely consider the large ones, I think I could pull them off. Can't wait to get to the store!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

expatwife said:


> Thanks a lot, it does! I think I am leaning towards yellow gold as I have more things to match it. I will definitely consider the large ones, I think I could pull them off. Can't wait to get to the store!



Trying them on is best. Don't be surprised if you wind up wanting both sizes.... I still do. 
The small size is perfect for every day. You could even wear them with yoga attire. More dainty. Have fun and let us know what you decide.


----------



## HADASSA

expatwife said:


> Hi my love! Thanks a lot!
> 
> The large ones - are they too big for everyday?


 
J, you've got some great advice from the ladies on here who have hands on experience with these earrings  

I emailed you


----------



## stylemechanel

expatwife said:


> I'll be in Paris beginning of November, so I will definitely try them on.
> 
> Is there any special items available only in Paris that I should look out for?
> 
> I'm. Very excited! To be honest, it would be nice to get distracted from Chanel, been buying too many bags.
> Thank you!



Well welcome to the VCA thread expatwife. I laughed at your comment about too many Chanel bags. You will be in good company here - there are many of us that are either taking a break from Chanel, or done with Chanel completely and have decided to focus on jewelry instead. The ladies here are so helpful. Can't wait to see what you purchase in November!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

stylemechanel said:


> Well welcome to the VCA thread expatwife. I laughed at your comment about too many Chanel bags. You will be in good company here - there are many of us that are either taking a break from Chanel, or done with Chanel completely and have decided to focus on jewelry instead. The ladies here are so helpful. Can't wait to see what you purchase in November!


 
THAT'S ME!!! LOL! I am completely done with chanel, I just received my first piece of VCA (onyx vintage single motif earrings) and I am hooked!  it's so nice to add beautiful jewelry to my collection instead of bags


----------



## expatwife

texasgirliegirl said:


> Trying them on is best. Don't be surprised if you wind up wanting both sizes.... I still do.
> The small size is perfect for every day. You could even wear them with yoga attire. More dainty. Have fun and let us know what you decide.




Yes, I'd love to wear them with anything and go anywhere. My lifestyle is so casual - take kids to school, go to the gym, occasional lunch, nothing over the top. I'll try both on and see. The agenda is not to buy something that will be sitting in my safe, I have plenty of that. Thanks again!



HADASSA said:


> J, you've got some great advice from the ladies on here who have hands on experience with these earrings
> 
> I emailed you




R, I just read your email, you're so sweet. Thanks a lot for all your help. After you left Chanel forum, it wasn't the same, at least for me. 
I'm working on my email to you now.
Lots of love to you!



stylemechanel said:


> Well welcome to the VCA thread expatwife. I laughed at your comment about too many Chanel bags. You will be in good company here - there are many of us that are either taking a break from Chanel, or done with Chanel completely and have decided to focus on jewelry instead. The ladies here are so helpful. Can't wait to see what you purchase in November!


Yes, this seems to be a better place for some of us right now . Jewellery was my first love, until I got into handbags--then there was no money left for jewellery anymore . At least my husband understands this addiction better than obsession with bags. I do have to say, I'm still very much into H, and not sure when that will go away ). There is always something 



MyLuxuryDiary said:


> THAT'S ME!!! LOL! I am completely done with chanel, I just received my first piece of VCA (onyx vintage single motif earrings) and I am hooked!  it's so nice to add beautiful jewelry to my collection instead of bags


I'm preparing myself for this new addiction, I know it's a slippery slope . Good luck with building your beautiful collection!


----------



## stylemechanel

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> THAT'S ME!!! LOL! I am completely done with chanel, I just received my first piece of VCA (onyx vintage single motif earrings) and I am hooked!  it's so nice to add beautiful jewelry to my collection instead of bags



Well then MyLuxuryDiary - we are twins!!! That was my second piece - after the 5 motif vintage alhambra bracelet - and I wear my earrings all the time. One of the best purchases I have made in the last year and the one that still makes me do the happy dance!

The ladies here that are so well informed, they  will help you tremendously.


----------



## stylemechanel

expatwife said:


> Yes, this seems to be a better place for some of us right now . Jewellery was my first love, until I got into handbags--then there was no money left for jewellery anymore . At least my husband understands this addiction better than obsession with bags. I do have to say, I'm still very much into H, and not sure when that will go away ). There is always something
> 
> 
> I'm preparing myself for this new addiction, I know it's a slippery slope . Good luck with building your beautiful collection!



Maybe the "H" thing never goes away - it is after all Hermes. But......I do agree with you that husbands/ boyfriends/ family members understand the value of jewelry far better than a bag.

I bought my vintage alhambra onyx earrings with some of the money that my husband gave me for my birthday. He noticed them this past weekend at a football game. When he notices something new, that he actually likes he feels good, proud that he gave me something I love that he can relate to - and understand as quality. He never could to do that with a bag, although, he purchased them because he knew I loved them. I can see he is already much more comfortable.  That is  a win/win for both of us!!!  

Best of luck with all your future purchases!


----------



## einseine

stephmorris11 said:


> Thanks. I will search under her name. I have gone through hundreds of pages of archived posts with no luck so far, although it's fun to see pix of everyone's goodies !



Hi Stephmorris!  As TGG said,  I have a 2 10-motifs in PG.  Have you found my pics???  Just in case here is the URL that I have posted recently.  In the last pic, it almost looked yellow, but it looks quite different from the YG one IRL.  If you need more pics, I will search my PC!

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...iscussion-thread-867277-101.html#post27428385


----------



## expatwife

stylemechanel said:


> Maybe the "H" thing never goes away - it is after all Hermes. But......I do agree with you that husbands/ boyfriends/ family members understand the value of jewelry far better than a bag.
> 
> I bought my vintage alhambra onyx earrings with some of the money that my husband gave me for my birthday. He noticed them this past weekend at a football game. When he notices something new, that he actually likes he feels good, proud that he gave me something I love that he can relate to - and understand as quality. He never could to do that with a bag, although, he purchased them because he knew I loved them. I can see he is already much more comfortable.  That is  a win/win for both of us!!!
> 
> Best of luck with all your future purchases!







I hear you! My husband treats my handbag addiction with "Happy wife, happy life" attitude. But it is nice when I buy a watch or a beautiful jewellery piece, it makes him happy and proud when I wear it. 


Thanks a lot! I'll come back and post when I decide on something. There might be one thing that will make me forego Frivole -- Cartier bracelet )). Ah, so many choices


----------



## stephmorris11

einseine said:


> Hi HADASSA!  TGG is right.  If you debate between YG and PG, you should go for YG.  When I purchased my PG 2 x 10, I was not torn between YG and PG.  The SA and my DH said PG looked better on me than YG.  Vintage alhambra's YG was too bright and yellow for me.  But, SA said PG was normally more difficult, not for all people.  You might have seen these pics already.  I posted these when I purchased my PG about two years ago in the previous thread??, perhaps, but just for your info.  As TGG said, VCA's pink is not very pink. I like PG X onyx YG combination.




Thank you sooo much!!  It is gorgeous in you. I am in the same boat as I think the yellow gold is a little too bright on my skin. But the Pink gold is stunning.


----------



## hopingoneday

PennyD2911 said:


> Thank You Ladies &#128144;
> Malachite was the choice of most who replied to the post.
> Malachite was my choice too. &#128515;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Sorry, I was missing in action for a while - busy with house guests!  I didn't get a chance to vote, but I LOVE malachite and keep thinking I will get something in it - I just can't decide WHAT!  So excited to see your reveal when you get yours!  There is something that is so lively and vibrant about this gemstone.


----------



## PennyD2911

hopingoneday said:


> Sorry, I was missing in action for a while - busy with house guests!  I didn't get a chance to vote, but I LOVE malachite and keep thinking I will get something in it - I just can't decide WHAT!  So excited to see your reveal when you get yours!  There is something that is so lively and vibrant about this gemstone.



Well I'm glad you are back now. 
I've never had anything malachite and your words lively and vibrant are perfect adjectives for the stone.


----------



## hopingoneday

stephmorris11 said:


> Thank you sooo much!!  It is gorgeous in you. I am in the same boat as I think the yellow gold is a little too bright on my skin. But the Pink gold is stunning.


The PG would look so beautiful layered with the holiday pendant!!!


----------



## hopingoneday

PennyD2911 said:


> Well I'm glad you are back now.
> I've never had anything malachite and your words lively and vibrant are perfect adjectives for the stone.



I am really so excited for you!!


----------



## hopingoneday

expatwife said:


> I hear you! My husband treats my handbag addiction with "Happy wife, happy life" attitude. But it is nice when I buy a watch or a beautiful jewellery piece, it makes him happy and proud when I wear it.
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot! I'll come back and post when I decide on something. There might be one thing that will make me forego Frivole -- Cartier bracelet )). Ah, so many choices



Half the fun is in the planning, isn't it? 
BTW, is your wish list in priority order?


----------



## expatwife

hopingoneday said:


> Half the fun is in the planning, isn't it?
> 
> BTW, is your wish list in priority order?




No, not really. I have to take a look at what I put there. It changes all the time ))


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Has anybody else received their holiday pendant?
Happy with what you received?
It must be sold out by now and I wonder if VCA plans to release another batch. After all, it's not even Halloween. 
The website features the piece prominently but it's listed as "currently unavailable".


----------



## HADASSA

hopingoneday said:


> Half the fun is in the planning, isn't it?
> BTW, is your wish list in priority order?


 


expatwife said:


> No, not really. I have to take a look at what I put there. It changes all the time ))


 
Oh!! I just noticed your wish list - lots of changes (i.e. fewer handbags, more jewellery)  I have 4, 6 and 7 and getting #3. 

I gave up on H a long time ago because I have no intentions of jumping through hoops


----------



## stylemechanel

HADASSA said:


> Oh!! I just noticed your wish list - lots of changes (i.e. fewer handbags, more jewellery)  I have 4, 6 and 7 and getting #3.
> 
> I gave up on H a long time ago because I have no intentions of jumping through hoops



Me too Hadassa! I just simply could not play their games and then realized if I really really wanted something H I could buy it from a reseller and I didn't want it that badly.  Not for me.....


----------



## PennyD2911

hopingoneday said:


> The PG would look so beautiful layered with the holiday pendant!!!



hoping is right, that would look so good.


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> Me too Hadassa! I just simply could not play their games and then realized if I really really wanted something H I could buy it from a reseller and I didn't want it that badly.  Not for me.....



I had. an amazing SA at Hermes Las Vagas and one in  Charlotte. I never had any hassel and purchased several Birkins, and other H bags. I also purchased enamels and silks. 
That was several years ago. I haven't purchased anything H since 2010. My H collection has been downsized and is now perfect.   During the years I was purchasing 2007-2010 things were not as crazy at Hermes as I hear they are now.


----------



## PennyD2911

hopingoneday said:


> I am really so excited for you!!




Thank You &#128156;. 
I'm looking forward to receiving the ring and the other pieces I purchased!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Candice0985

texasgirliegirl said:


> Has anybody else received their holiday pendant?
> Happy with what you received?
> It must be sold out by now and I wonder if VCA plans to release another batch. After all, it's not even Halloween.
> The website features the piece prominently but it's listed as "currently unavailable".



I should have mine this Saturday! my SA called yesterday to let me know it will be back from being lengthened by Thursday and with shipping should be here Saturday  just form pictures I know mine is the lightest grey they had with pink and green tones. i'll definitely post pictures when I received it, I haven't been this excited for a piece of jewellery in years!

have you received yours yet TGG?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Candice0985 said:


> I should have mine this Saturday! my SA called yesterday to let me know it will be back from being lengthened by Thursday and with shipping should be here Saturday  just form pictures I know mine is the lightest grey they had with pink and green tones. i'll definitely post pictures when I received it, I haven't been this excited for a piece of jewellery in years!
> 
> have you received yours yet TGG?



Yes! It's really beautiful. You are going to love this pendant. The whole light vs dark confused me. I went to the boutique and saw the darkest to the lightest. Honestly, depending on the light they looked the same. The sheens were different. 
Can't go wrong.


----------



## ChaneLisette

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yes! It's really beautiful. You are going to love this pendant. The whole light vs dark confused me. I went to the boutique and saw the darkest to the lightest. Honestly, depending on the light they looked the same. The sheens were different.
> Can't go wrong.



I agree. The lighting really makes a big difference on how it appears in real life. Mine always photographs pink and green but looks grey, purple, blue, and pink. I think it is great they are all so different.


----------



## Candice0985

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yes! It's really beautiful. You are going to love this pendant. The whole light vs dark confused me. I went to the boutique and saw the darkest to the lightest. Honestly, depending on the light they looked the same. The sheens were different.
> Can't go wrong.



ahhh so nice to hear! I think my SA was focused on the sheens, some were green and blue, others were pink and purple, with I think one that was a bit of everything. i'm excited to finally received it!

glad to hear you're enjoying your new Holiday necklace


----------



## Candice0985

texasgirliegirl said:


> Has anybody else received their holiday pendant?
> Happy with what you received?
> It must be sold out by now and I wonder if VCA plans to release another batch. After all, it's not even Halloween.
> The website features the piece prominently but it's listed as "currently unavailable".



just spoke to VCA Naples, they have been advised that the holiday pendant is now completely sold out and has been removed from VCA's online catalogue and they will not be supplied with another batch. that's it for this year! wow they went FAST


----------



## ghoztz

Candice0985 said:


> just spoke to VCA Naples, they have been advised that the holiday pendant is now completely sold out and has been removed from VCA's online catalogue and they will not be supplied with another batch. that's it for this year! wow they went FAST




Wow!  It sounds like they're selling out like hot cakes.  Hate to say this, but it totally makes this pendent a lot more special.   Congrats on all TPFers who were able to snatch one.   I wonder how many of us actually got this beautiful piece of 2014.


----------



## Candice0985

ghoztz said:


> Wow!  It sounds like they're selling out like hot cakes.  Hate to say this, but it totally makes this pendent a lot more special.   Congrats on all TPFers who were able to snatch one.   I wonder how many of us actually got this beautiful piece of 2014.



I know I've wondered that too, just how many TPF members bought one, I wonder what percentage we took of the available stock? 

I consider myself lucky that I got one, so happy I didn't hesitate!

now i'm excited to see what VCA has up their sleeve with new releases


----------



## kimber418

I have been wearing my new holiday pendant everyday.  I love it.  It is amazing how it goes with everything you are wearing.   It really is special.  I have gotten several compliments on it.  I am hoping they do more with the grey MOP.  I would love to have a 20 in possibly WG


----------



## einseine

Congratulations on your new holiday pendants ladies!!!	
I should stop reading all the positive comments on the pendant here!

I am still thinking to get one with the money for which I have sold off my Love Bracelet...


----------



## ChaneLisette

einseine said:


> Congratulations on your new holiday pendants ladies!!!
> I should stop reading all the positive comments on the pendant here!
> 
> I am still thinking to get one with the money for which I have sold off my Love Bracelet...



Buy now, think later.


----------



## hopingoneday

ChaneLisette said:


> Buy now, think later.


LOL, you and me both ChaneLisette - I spent a little bit too much time "thinking," too, and now the moment is gone!  Oh well - we can always see what VCA offers next year


----------



## stylemechanel

Congratulations to all your fabulous ladies who had the foresight and intuition to buy the holiday pendant! Yeah for you, wear them in good health and show us the pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## ghoztz

Candice0985 said:


> I know I've wondered that too, just how many TPF members bought one, I wonder what percentage we took of the available stock?
> 
> I consider myself lucky that I got one, so happy I didn't hesitate!
> 
> now i'm excited to see what VCA has up their sleeve with new releases



I'm secretly hoping it would be a 5-motif or 10-motif Grey MOP!!    That would be dreamy...


----------



## veeleigh

Hi ladies,

Here are a few pictures showing my small collection and the new holiday pendant. I've included a picture of it with the 2012 holiday pendant, and with my Rolex RG with grey MOP dial for comparison.  I think I'm done with clovers for now and have my sights set on the small lotus earrings for 2015


----------



## stylemechanel

veeleigh said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Here are a few pictures showing my small collection and the new holiday pendant. I've included a picture of it with the 2012 holiday pendant, and with my Rolex RG with grey MOP dial for comparison.  I think I'm done with clovers for now and have my sights set on the small lotus earrings for 2015



Wow!!!! Hummm, that is not a definition of a small collection.   It is spectacular! I love how the holiday pendant matches your Rolex. It looks like everything can mix and match so perfectly. Thank you so much for sharing your pictures, Veeleigh, it is all beautiful.

Can't wait to see your lotus earrings!


----------



## stephmorris11

Amazing pix and collection!!!  WOW!  You even have the hoops I want.  LOVE!!!


----------



## hopingoneday

veeleigh said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few pictures showing my small collection and the new holiday pendant. I've included a picture of it with the 2012 holiday pendant, and with my Rolex RG with grey MOP dial for comparison.  I think I'm done with clovers for now and have my sights set on the small lotus earrings for 2015




That is a stunning collection, and it looks like you were really disciplined with your purchases and really thought through how everything would play together.  Excellent planning! Everything is beautiful!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

veeleigh said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Here are a few pictures showing my small collection and the new holiday pendant. I've included a picture of it with the 2012 holiday pendant, and with my Rolex RG with grey MOP dial for comparison.  I think I'm done with clovers for now and have my sights set on the small lotus earrings for 2015



Beautiful collection!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Candice0985 said:


> just spoke to VCA Naples, they have been advised that the holiday pendant is now completely sold out and has been removed from VCA's online catalogue and they will not be supplied with another batch. that's it for this year! wow they went FAST



Wow. 
It will be interesting to sed if any fall into the hands of resellers or a certain online suction. 
No holiday pendants left for VCA to sell during the holidays. Crazy!!  Makes me feel curious to know how quickly others have sold in years past. The difference here is that in years past,  new stone ( letterwood or malachite for example) was released first...you could buy from the new collection , and then that was what was offered for the holiday pendant...the diamond made it special. 
This time, the pendant was truly limited in that gray mop isn't really available.   I am betting odds that they release more pieces in gray mop. 
Friends....start saving!!!


----------



## stephmorris11

texasgirliegirl said:


> Wow.
> It will be interesting to sed if any fall into the hands of resellers or a certain online suction.
> No holiday pendants left for VCA to sell during the holidays. Crazy!!  Makes me feel curious to know how quickly others have sold in years past. The difference here is that in years past,  new stone ( letterwood or malachite for example) was released first...you could buy from the new collection , and then that was what was offered for the holiday pendant...the diamond made it special.
> This time, the pendant was truly limited in that gray mop isn't really available.   I am betting odds that they release more pieces in gray mop.
> Friends....start saving!!!


I like the way you think!!!


----------



## Kfoorya2

Ladies I want to order my first Alhambra bracelet and have question about tax. 

Will I be charged tax if I order online or eventhrough another store? We don't have Van Cleef in my state  thanks!


----------



## saltonC

Kfoorya2 said:


> Ladies I want to order my first Alhambra bracelet and have question about tax.
> 
> Will I be charged tax if I order online or eventhrough another store? We don't have Van Cleef in my state  thanks!




If you order directly from the Naples, Florida store, they don't charge you  tax, just shipping costs.


----------



## Candice0985

ghoztz said:


> I'm secretly hoping it would be a 5-motif or 10-motif Grey MOP!!    That would be dreamy...



I would LOVE a grey MOP in YG 5 motif


----------



## Candice0985

texasgirliegirl said:


> Wow.
> It will be interesting to sed if any fall into the hands of resellers or a certain online suction.
> No holiday pendants left for VCA to sell during the holidays. Crazy!!  Makes me feel curious to know how quickly others have sold in years past. The difference here is that in years past,  new stone ( letterwood or malachite for example) was released first...you could buy from the new collection , and then that was what was offered for the holiday pendant...the diamond made it special.
> This time, the pendant was truly limited in that gray mop isn't really available.   I am betting odds that they release more pieces in gray mop.
> Friends....start saving!!!


I was thinking the same thing, I wonder if we'll see any on the resale market? from what I've noticed the holiday pendants tend to go for higher than retail, I saw a carnelian with diamond LE on ebay for I think it was 5200?

i'm also curious about past years sales, I know the RG white MOP a few years back didn't sell this quickly, my SA had stock up until early December when I bought a 5 motif bracelet instead of the pendant, not sure of after this but I know they were available!

good point on the grey MOP, it probably has something to do with the speed of which they have sold....fingers crossed we see more grey MOP preferably in YG or RG  


accckkk I already promised myself that 2015 is going to be a year focused on travel and other interests besides jewellery. I may have to sneak maybe one purchase in if there's something new and amazing 


on a downside, I was perusing instagram under the #vancleefarpels and #vca and counterfeiters have already started producing fakes which look hideous :storm:ullhair:


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Candice0985 said:


> I was thinking the same thing, I wonder if we'll see any on the resale market? from what I've noticed the holiday pendants tend to go for higher than retail, I saw a carnelian with diamond LE on ebay for I think it was 5200?
> 
> i'm also curious about past years sales, I know the RG white MOP a few years back didn't sell this quickly, my SA had stock up until early December when I bought a 5 motif bracelet instead of the pendant, not sure of after this but I know they were available!
> 
> good point on the grey MOP, it probably has something to do with the speed of which they have sold....fingers crossed we see more grey MOP preferably in YG or RG
> 
> 
> accckkk I already promised myself that 2015 is going to be a year focused on travel and other interests besides jewellery. I may have to sneak maybe one purchase in if there's something new and amazing
> 
> 
> on a downside, I was perusing instagram under the #vancleefarpels and #vca and counterfeiters have already started producing fakes which look hideous :storm:ullhair:



They are already creating replicas for the gray mop?


----------



## bocagirl

I'm heading to the boutique this afternoon to pick up the last holiday pendant!  They have been holding for me since Thursday (I forgot to go in yesterday - thank goodness the SA reminded me they were still holding for me).  

I also want the wg frivole earrings.  Maybe a 20 motif gray MOP wg necklace if they make one -- otherwise I want to treat myself to the MOP wg 20 motif for my birthday (in December).  Then I will take a break for a while!!


----------



## Candice0985

texasgirliegirl said:


> They are already creating replicas for the gray mop?



yes...horrible ones. I saw a bunch on IG and they were making grey MOP bracelets too. at first I thought they were real but when the picture is followed by a wechat number and "email us for prices, same quality as original" I doubt this is from a VCA SA...


----------



## Candice0985

bocagirl said:


> I'm heading to the boutique this afternoon to pick up the last holiday pendant!  They have been holding for me since Thursday (I forgot to go in yesterday - thank goodness the SA reminded me they were still holding for me).
> 
> I also want the wg frivole earrings.  Maybe a 20 motif gray MOP wg necklace if they make one -- otherwise I want to treat myself to the MOP wg 20 motif for my birthday (in December).  Then I will take a break for a while!!



congrats you lucky lady! you probably have one of the last available pendants!

let us know if your SA confirms if grey MOP will be available soon in the regular Alhambra line  YG grey MOP 5 motif is calling my name.....


----------



## hopingoneday

texasgirliegirl said:


> Wow.
> 
> It will be interesting to sed if any fall into the hands of resellers or a certain online suction.
> 
> No holiday pendants left for VCA to sell during the holidays. Crazy!!  Makes me feel curious to know how quickly others have sold in years past. The difference here is that in years past,  new stone ( letterwood or malachite for example) was released first...you could buy from the new collection , and then that was what was offered for the holiday pendant...the diamond made it special.
> 
> This time, the pendant was truly limited in that gray mop isn't really available.   I am betting odds that they release more pieces in gray mop.
> 
> Friends....start saving!!!




TGG, "From your lips to (VCA's) ears!!" Fingers crossed!


----------



## drpn21

veeleigh said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few pictures showing my small collection and the new holiday pendant. I've included a picture of it with the 2012 holiday pendant, and with my Rolex RG with grey MOP dial for comparison.  I think I'm done with clovers for now and have my sights set on the small lotus earrings for 2015




Everything is beautiful!


----------



## perleegirl

Metrowestmama said:


> Considering some more VCA pieces but not 100% sure the direction to go.
> 
> I already have the vintage MOP vintage alhambra earclips and 10 motif necklace.
> 
> I'm considering getting the frivole pendant and small earrings, small perlee hoops and 5 motif vintage MOP bracelet. This 'collection' would give me sets, which is appealing. I could wear the perlee hoops with the 10 motif. I have pave studs that would be great with the frivole pendant. The bracelet I could use with the 10 motif to lengthen, or wear with my earclips, etc.
> 
> However, I'm wondering if I should skip all of it and put the money towards a diamond clover perlee. But I'd want to wear it everyday. Seems like I could.
> 
> I love the idea of having lots of VCA pieces to play with but on the other hand, I do typically like to wear the same jewelry everyday so it's appealing to have one fabulous piece I'd wear all the time.
> 
> I'm sure I'll get everything on my list at some point over the years but trying to figure out the next step. Appreciate your thoughts. Do you get compliments over a piece vs another? Do you wear certain pieces everyday?


I have the clover Perlee, and I feel very thankful that I purchased it when it was about $10,000
less. If you are comfortable with the idea that eventually you will collect all the pieces that you listed, I would start with Perlee and work backwards. Price increases are inevitable!


----------



## pigleto972001

I was playing and linked a magic alhambra bracelet w my YG alhambra bracelet. Kinda cute.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Hello everyone, congrats to all of those who have recently purchased any VCA goodies!!! 

I wanted to share my latest 2 purchases, both gifts from hubby for my bday! Holiday pendant which I'm in love with and the Magic yellow gold bracelet &#128525;&#128150;&#128591;  thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## Candice0985

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> View attachment 2780238
> 
> 
> View attachment 2780253
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, congrats to all of those who have recently purchased any VCA goodies!!!
> 
> I wanted to share my latest 2 purchases, both gifts from hubby for my bday! Holiday pendant which I'm in love with and the Magic yellow gold bracelet &#128525;&#128150;&#128591;  thanks for letting me share!!!



loooove!! so you did end up getting the holiday pendant, congrats!  still love your magic bracelet it's TDF!


----------



## Candice0985

pigleto972001 said:


> I was playing and linked a magic alhambra bracelet w my YG alhambra bracelet. Kinda cute.
> 
> View attachment 2780178



I love this! it works really well on you


----------



## wren

pigleto972001 said:


> I was playing and linked a magic alhambra bracelet w my YG alhambra bracelet. Kinda cute.
> 
> View attachment 2780178



Looks great!


----------



## bocagirl

Candice0985 said:


> congrats you lucky lady! you probably have one of the last available pendants!
> 
> let us know if your SA confirms if grey MOP will be available soon in the regular Alhambra line  YG grey MOP 5 motif is calling my name.....



I got the pendant!!  It's headed out to have my first and last initials engraved on the back (not the middle initial so it can be handed down to my daughter; we share the first and last initials, but not the middle one!!).

The boutique received an additional holiday pendant yesterday from corporate.  It's currently available.  Pm me if anyone is interested and I can pass on the SA's information.

She said it's very hush, hush, but she thinks it will likely be gray mop on the long yg necklace with the large alhambra pendant (it currently comes in leatherwood and malachite).  She said it won't be available until the new year.  I'm on the "list" to be called as I love the look of the necklace, but neither of the current stones suit me.

While at the store I fell in love with the new perlee wg stacking rings (they had the turquoise in my size), but I couldn't decide because I also want the small frivole wg earrings (I also LOVED the pavee alhambra earrings - maybe my husband will feel generous this holiday season and get them for me ).


----------



## hopingoneday

pigleto972001 said:


> I was playing and linked a magic alhambra bracelet w my YG alhambra bracelet. Kinda cute.
> 
> View attachment 2780178



Pigleto, I think this looks terrific on you!  Does it stay "in place" when you wear it this way, or does the necklace rotate/shift?


----------



## hopingoneday

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> View attachment 2780238
> 
> 
> View attachment 2780253
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, congrats to all of those who have recently purchased any VCA goodies!!!
> 
> I wanted to share my latest 2 purchases, both gifts from hubby for my bday! Holiday pendant which I'm in love with and the Magic yellow gold bracelet &#128525;&#128150;&#128591;  thanks for letting me share!!!



What a nice and generous hubby!  I love both these.  Beautiful!


----------



## lovequality

pigleto972001 said:


> I was playing and linked a magic alhambra bracelet w my YG alhambra bracelet. Kinda cute.
> 
> View attachment 2780178


Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## pigleto972001

hopingoneday said:


> Pigleto, I think this looks terrific on you!  Does it stay "in place" when you wear it this way, or does the necklace rotate/shift?




Ha I didn't have it on long enough  I think it may stay in place bc of the dangling part. 

I hope there will be more grey mop options though the white mop w WG 10 motif is quite pretty &#128513;


----------



## stephmorris11

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> View attachment 2780238
> 
> 
> View attachment 2780253
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, congrats to all of those who have recently purchased any VCA goodies!!!
> 
> I wanted to share my latest 2 purchases, both gifts from hubby for my bday! Holiday pendant which I'm in love with and the Magic yellow gold bracelet &#128525;&#128150;&#128591;  thanks for letting me share!!!



Stunning! This has suddenly shot to the top of my wishlist.  SIGH.  LOL.


----------



## PennyD2911

stephmorris11 said:


> Stunning! This has suddenly shot to the top of my wishlist.  SIGH.  LOL.




That list grows longer every 24 hours. LOL
I know, I've no room to talk. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

pigleto972001 said:


> I was playing and linked a magic alhambra bracelet w my YG alhambra bracelet. Kinda cute.
> 
> View attachment 2780178




Love that! Looks good on you, maybe it should have gone home with you. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> View attachment 2780238
> 
> 
> View attachment 2780253
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, congrats to all of those who have recently purchased any VCA goodies!!!
> 
> I wanted to share my latest 2 purchases, both gifts from hubby for my bday! Holiday pendant which I'm in love with and the Magic yellow gold bracelet &#128525;&#128150;&#128591;  thanks for letting me share!!!




Congrats!  &#10084;&#65039;LOVE&#10084;&#65039; the Magic bracelet!



Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

bocagirl said:


> I got the pendant!!  It's headed out to have my first and last initials engraved on the back (not the middle initial so it can be handed down to my daughter; we share the first and last initials, but not the middle one!!).
> 
> The boutique received an additional holiday pendant yesterday from corporate.  It's currently available.  Pm me if anyone is interested and I can pass on the SA's information.
> 
> She said it's very hush, hush, but she thinks it will likely be gray mop on the long yg necklace with the large alhambra pendant (it currently comes in leatherwood and malachite).  She said it won't be available until the new year.  I'm on the "list" to be called as I love the look of the necklace, but neither of the current stones suit me.
> 
> While at the store I fell in love with the new perlee wg stacking rings (they had the turquoise in my size), but I couldn't decide because I also want the small frivole wg earrings (I also LOVED the pavee alhambra earrings - maybe my husband will feel generous this holiday season and get them for me ).




TGG posted a pic her SA sent her of the new Perlee rings and most who commented did not care for them. 
I've wondered about them , but my VCA is too far away to see them IRL.  Of all the choices, I think the only one I would like is the Turquoise/WG.  It's nice to read that you liked them. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## marksuzy

bocagirl said:


> I got the pendant!!  It's headed out to have my first and last initials engraved on the back (not the middle initial so it can be handed down to my daughter; we share the first and last initials, but not the middle one!!).
> 
> The boutique received an additional holiday pendant yesterday from corporate.  It's currently available.  Pm me if anyone is interested and I can pass on the SA's information.
> 
> She said it's very hush, hush, but she thinks it will likely be gray mop on the long yg necklace with the large alhambra pendant (it currently comes in leatherwood and malachite).  She said it won't be available until the new year.  I'm on the "list" to be called as I love the look of the necklace, but neither of the current stones suit me.
> 
> While at the store I fell in love with the new perlee wg stacking rings (they had the turquoise in my size), but I couldn't decide because I also want the small frivole wg earrings (I also LOVED the pavee alhambra earrings - maybe my husband will feel generous this holiday season and get them for me ).




Would love to get your SA contact info to purchase it, if you haven't already shared it with someone else. I tried to PM you but was unable to.


----------



## stylemechanel

pigleto972001 said:


> I was playing and linked a magic alhambra bracelet w my YG alhambra bracelet. Kinda cute.
> 
> View attachment 2780178



Pigleto!!!!! I saw this on my iPhone at lunch and the first thing I did when I got home was pull it up on a bigger screen. I love this!! And I love how creative you were and how VCA can put two pieces together. So....yeah for you!!!   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stylemechanel

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> View attachment 2780238
> 
> 
> View attachment 2780253
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, congrats to all of those who have recently purchased any VCA goodies!!!
> 
> I wanted to share my latest 2 purchases, both gifts from hubby for my bday! Holiday pendant which I'm in love with and the Magic yellow gold bracelet &#128525;&#128150;&#128591;  thanks for letting me share!!!



Congraulations Sprinkles&Bling - both are beautiful. Happy Birthday!!!!artyhat:


----------



## stylemechanel

bocagirl said:


> I got the pendant!!  It's headed out to have my first and last initials engraved on the back (not the middle initial so it can be handed down to my daughter; we share the first and last initials, but not the middle one!!).
> 
> The boutique received an additional holiday pendant yesterday from corporate.  It's currently available.  Pm me if anyone is interested and I can pass on the SA's information.
> 
> She said it's very hush, hush, but she thinks it will likely be gray mop on the long yg necklace with the large alhambra pendant (it currently comes in leatherwood and malachite).  She said it won't be available until the new year.  I'm on the "list" to be called as I love the look of the necklace, but neither of the current stones suit me.
> 
> While at the store I fell in love with the new perlee wg stacking rings (they had the turquoise in my size), but I couldn't decide because I also want the small frivole wg earrings (I also LOVED the pavee alhambra earrings - maybe my husband will feel generous this holiday season and get them for me ).




Congrats bocagirl! I am so happy for you and can read how excited you are. Post pictures when you get it!!!


----------



## Suzie

pigleto972001 said:


> I was playing and linked a magic alhambra bracelet w my YG alhambra bracelet. Kinda cute.
> 
> View attachment 2780178



This looks great on you.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> View attachment 2780238
> 
> 
> View attachment 2780253
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, congrats to all of those who have recently purchased any VCA goodies!!!
> 
> I wanted to share my latest 2 purchases, both gifts from hubby for my bday! Holiday pendant which I'm in love with and the Magic yellow gold bracelet &#128525;&#128150;&#128591;  thanks for letting me share!!!



Happy birthday!!
Great gifts. 
Does your holiday pendant look orange/ pink iIRL?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> TGG posted a pic her SA sent her of the new Perlee rings and most who commented did not care for them.
> I've wondered about them , but my VCA is too far away to see them IRL.  Of all the choices, I think the only one I would like is the Turquoise/WG.  It's nice to read that you liked them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



That wasn't me who posted photos.  I'm tech challenged!!!
Not impressed with the perlee rings either...


----------



## stylemechanel

texasgirliegirl said:


> That wasn't me who posted photos.  I'm tech challenged!!!
> Not impressed with the perlee rings either...



Me either, I am a true enabler and scary person to SO's. But on this one - I'd love to see it stacked and modeled.


----------



## bocagirl

marksuzy said:


> Would love to get your SA contact info to purchase it, if you haven't already shared it with someone else. I tried to PM you but was unable to.


Call the store in Mizner Park in Boca Raton, Florida.  I have been dealing with Marjan.

They currently have the turquoise sweet butterfly earrings (just received them this week).  They are very cute, but too small for me.

WRT to the perlee rings, I did love them (I didn't care for the turquoise by itself - I felt it needed the medium perlee to stack with), but ultimately not enough to buy them.  Interestingly, even though I have long, narrow fingers, I couldn't stack more than 3 medium sized rings and I felt that more than 2 didn't look good.  

At this point I think I'd rather have a nice pair of earrings.  Or a 20 motif mop necklace.  In that order.....maybe.  It's so hard to decide!


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> That wasn't me who posted photos.  I'm tech challenged!!!
> 
> Not impressed with the perlee rings either...




Sorry tgg, I thought it was you. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

Here's some VCA Eye Candy from my Instagram feed.  
Enjoy &#128160;&#128160;&#128160;&#128160;
	

		
			
		

		
	









Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## stylemechanel

PennyD2911 said:


> Here's some VCA Eye Candy from my Instagram feed.
> Enjoy &#128160;&#128160;&#128160;&#128160;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2780559
> View attachment 2780560
> View attachment 2780561
> View attachment 2780562
> View attachment 2780563
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



 Sorry, I just couldn't help myself. All of it is amazing. Can I have it all? hahahahahah


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> Sorry, I just couldn't help myself. All of it is amazing. Can I have it all? hahahahahah



LOL  LOL
I know, isn't it all gorgeous!


----------



## expatwife

I want them all!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

stylemechanel said:


> Sorry, I just couldn't help myself. All of it is amazing. Can I have it all? hahahahahah



TDF. 
Even the rings which I would never wear. Gorgeous.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The last photo is a great illustration of how beautifully the small frivole earrings pair with the vintage necklaces.


----------



## Fabulousity630

PennyD2911 said:


> Here's some VCA Eye Candy from my Instagram feed.
> Enjoy &#128160;&#128160;&#128160;&#128160;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2780559
> View attachment 2780560
> View attachment 2780561
> View attachment 2780562
> View attachment 2780563
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


Thanks for posting! Gorgeous eye candy!


----------



## dessert1st

Agreed! I would take anything in that pic. Originally I wasn't crazy about the new perlee rings but in those pics they look really nice!


----------



## LVoeletters

pigleto972001 said:


> I was playing and linked a magic alhambra bracelet w my YG alhambra bracelet. Kinda cute.
> 
> View attachment 2780178




LOVE this!


----------



## pigleto972001

Sprinkles and bling, lovely bracelet  !

I was tempted but I remembered there will be new releases and I want to see what's going to be available 
I Iike how the dangling MOP looks as a necklace. 
The perlee rings are dainty


----------



## marksuzy

bocagirl said:


> Call the store in Mizner Park in Boca Raton, Florida.  I have been dealing with Marjan.
> 
> They currently have the turquoise sweet butterfly earrings (just received them this week).  They are very cute, but too small for me.
> 
> WRT to the perlee rings, I did love them (I didn't care for the turquoise by itself - I felt it needed the medium perlee to stack with), but ultimately not enough to buy them.  Interestingly, even though I have long, narrow fingers, I couldn't stack more than 3 medium sized rings and I felt that more than 2 didn't look good.
> 
> At this point I think I'd rather have a nice pair of earrings.  Or a 20 motif mop necklace.  In that order.....maybe.  It's so hard to decide!



Thank you!


----------



## cung

PennyD2911 said:


> Here's some VCA Eye Candy from my Instagram feed.
> Enjoy &#128160;&#128160;&#128160;&#128160;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2780559
> View attachment 2780560
> View attachment 2780561
> View attachment 2780562
> View attachment 2780563
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



These pics are no help at all... I am trying to keep my pocket in safe but now falling the rabbit hole  as I want to get everything... Luckily I am not close to any boutique so no instant purchase but it'soooo tempting.
And thanks for posting this PennyD


----------



## marksuzy

bocagirl said:


> Call the store in Mizner Park in Boca Raton, Florida.  I have been dealing with Marjan.
> 
> They currently have the turquoise sweet butterfly earrings (just received them this week).  They are very cute, but too small for me.
> 
> WRT to the perlee rings, I did love them (I didn't care for the turquoise by itself - I felt it needed the medium perlee to stack with), but ultimately not enough to buy them.  Interestingly, even though I have long, narrow fingers, I couldn't stack more than 3 medium sized rings and I felt that more than 2 didn't look good.
> 
> At this point I think I'd rather have a nice pair of earrings.  Or a 20 motif mop necklace.  In that order.....maybe.  It's so hard to decide!



Thank you again for sharing this information. Unfortunately Marjan is out today and by the time I heard back from the store manager, the pendant had been promised to someone else.


----------



## sbelle

There has been so much talk of grey mop recently that I wanted to share my necklaces.  These are two Modern Alhambra 9 motifs hooked together.  The nice thing with this design is that the clasps are hidden, so there is no clue that this isn't one necklace.






Sadly, they no longer make the grey mop in this line.


----------



## bocagirl

marksuzy said:


> Thank you again for sharing this information. Unfortunately Marjan is out today and by the time I heard back from the store manager, the pendant had been promised to someone else.




Sorry.  There is always a chance they won't like it when they come in to see it.  Did they take your information?


----------



## stylemechanel

sbelle said:


> There has been so much talk of grey mop recently that I wanted to share my necklaces.  These are two Modern Alhambra 9 motifs hooked together.  The nice thing with this design is that the clasps are hidden, so there is no clue that this isn't one necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, they no longer make the grey mop in this line.




Thank you sharing Sbelle. The two together make a beautiful length on you. It looks so pretty with the purple cardigan. Lucky you!!!

Can you double the chain comfortably, so maybe part hangs down a little more than the other?



Thanks again! So pretty.


----------



## sbelle

stylemechanel said:


> Thank you sharing Sbelle. The two together make a beautiful length on you. It looks so pretty with the purple cardigan. Lucky you!!!
> 
> Can you double the chain comfortably, so maybe part hangs down a little more than the other?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again! So pretty.



When both are connected the combined necklace is only about 35 inches.  So it could be doubled, but it would be more like two short necklaces worn together.  I tend to be claustrophobic of anything that fits closely - watches, bracelets, necklaces -- so I would never wear it doubled. 

And in fact when I bought the first necklace I only had one and I didn't ever wear it -- anything shorter than 18.5 inches is not my cup of tea.  I found a second necklace a couple of years ago and was able to combine the two.  Now I wear it frequently!


----------



## Handbag Goddess

TPF did it to me again!!!  This photo made me purchase the WG Frivole earrings!!!  I'm so excited!!!


----------



## marksuzy

bocagirl said:


> Sorry.  There is always a chance they won't like it when they come in to see it.  Did they take your information?



On a whim I called my local VCA and spoke with a SA who was SO friendly and helpful. I told her I was looking for the holiday pendant and she said they were sold out system-wide. We chatted about some other options and she was going to ship in a few for me to peruse. Imagine my shock when three hours later she called me and said--you're never going to believe this, but someone JUST RETURNED ONE and she had it in her hands.

I went down to try it on, loved it (), told her SOLD!She has to ship it back to the other store for return and then have it shipped back down here for me to purchase.

Even before I saw it in person, I told myself I am destined to have this!

Thank you so much for setting the ball in motion--I can't wait to get this beautiful necklace!


----------



## kimber418

marksuzy said:


> On a whim I called my local VCA and spoke with a SA who was SO friendly and helpful. I told her I was looking for the holiday pendant and she said they were sold out system-wide. We chatted about some other options and she was going to ship in a few for me to peruse. Imagine my shock when three hours later she called me and said--you're never going to believe this, but someone JUST RETURNED ONE and she had it in her hands.
> 
> I went down to try it on, loved it (), told her SOLD!She has to ship it back to the other store for return and then have it shipped back down here for me to purchase.
> 
> Even before I saw it in person, I told myself I am destined to have this!
> 
> Thank you so much for setting the ball in motion--I can't wait to get this beautiful necklace!


Congrats on getting one of the LE holiday pendants Marksuzy!   You will love it!  So happy for you!


----------



## stylemechanel

sbelle said:


> When both are connected the combined necklace is only about 35 inches.  So it could be doubled, but it would be more like two short necklaces worn together.  I tend to be claustrophobic of anything that fits closely - watches, bracelets, necklaces -- so I would never wear it doubled.
> 
> And in fact when I bought the first necklace I only had one and I didn't ever wear it -- anything shorter than 18.5 inches is not my cup of tea.  I found a second necklace a couple of years ago and was able to combine the two.  Now I wear it frequently!



Thank you Sbelle!!! Such good information to have. I don't like a second necklace competing with my dbty necklace that I wear all the time, so I like the second necklace to be longer.  I suppose I can cross that one of my list - and move a 20 motif up .

Thanks again!


----------



## stylemechanel

Handbag Goddess said:


> TPF did it to me again!!!  This photo made me purchase the WG Frivole earrings!!!  I'm so excited!!!



So exciting Handbag Goddess! Congratulations......now what about the ring???? I think the two go so well together.


----------



## stylemechanel

marksuzy said:


> On a whim I called my local VCA and spoke with a SA who was SO friendly and helpful. I told her I was looking for the holiday pendant and she said they were sold out system-wide. We chatted about some other options and she was going to ship in a few for me to peruse. Imagine my shock when three hours later she called me and said--you're never going to believe this, but someone JUST RETURNED ONE and she had it in her hands.
> 
> I went down to try it on, loved it (), told her SOLD!She has to ship it back to the other store for return and then have it shipped back down here for me to purchase.
> 
> Even before I saw it in person, I told myself I am destined to have this!
> 
> Thank you so much for setting the ball in motion--I can't wait to get this beautiful necklace!



It was meant to be for you!!! Congratulations Marksuzy! 

PS. That is one fabulous SA.


----------



## PennyD2911

expatwife said:


> I want them all!







texasgirliegirl said:


> TDF.
> 
> Even the rings which I would never wear. Gorgeous.







Fabulousity630 said:


> Thanks for posting! Gorgeous eye candy!







dessert1st said:


> Agreed! I would take anything in that pic. Originally I wasn't crazy about the new perlee rings but in those pics they look really nice!







cung said:


> These pics are no help at all... I am trying to keep my pocket in safe but now falling the rabbit hole  as I want to get everything... Luckily I am not close to any boutique so no instant purchase but it'soooo tempting.
> And thanks for posting this PennyD




You are very welcome ladies! &#128149;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

Handbag Goddess said:


> TPF did it to me again!!!  This photo made me purchase the WG Frivole earrings!!!  I'm so excited!!!




I'm glad I could be of service - LOL. &#128512;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Lexgal

I was very, very bad this past weekend. I purchased myself an early b- day gift of the vintage mop WG alhambra earrings when I went to pick up my YG large perlee variation ring. I also purchased a small pg perlee to add to my stack. Love stacking the perlee rings and now have all sorts of combinations.


----------



## PennyD2911

Lexgal said:


> I was very, very bad this past weekend. I purchased myself an early b- day gift of the vintage mop WG alhambra earrings when I went to pick up my YG large perlee variation ring. I also purchased a small pg perlee to add to my stack. Love stacking the perlee rings and now have all sorts of combinations.



Congrats Lexgal!  Happy Birthday!&#127856;


----------



## stephmorris11

marksuzy said:


> On a whim I called my local VCA and spoke with a SA who was SO friendly and helpful. I told her I was looking for the holiday pendant and she said they were sold out system-wide. We chatted about some other options and she was going to ship in a few for me to peruse. Imagine my shock when three hours later she called me and said--you're never going to believe this, but someone JUST RETURNED ONE and she had it in her hands.
> 
> I went down to try it on, loved it (), told her SOLD!She has to ship it back to the other store for return and then have it shipped back down here for me to purchase.
> 
> Even before I saw it in person, I told myself I am destined to have this!
> 
> Thank you so much for setting the ball in motion--I can't wait to get this beautiful necklace!



Wow!  Congratulations, twin.  What an awesome story!  You'll remember your good fortune every time you put the necklace on.    I just sent mine in to be resized and I really miss not having it!  Sigh.


----------



## stylemechanel

Lexgal said:


> I was very, very bad this past weekend. I purchased myself an early b- day gift of the vintage mop WG alhambra earrings when I went to pick up my YG large perlee variation ring. I also purchased a small pg perlee to add to my stack. Love stacking the perlee rings and now have all sorts of combinations.



Pictures! Pictures! Pictures!!!!!!!! Yeah for you Lexgal and congratulations. What a happy day that must have been!!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

I finalized my VCA List for my SA today.  Here's what I purchased:&#128512;

Vintage Alhambra Onyx 10 Motif in YG
Vintage Alhambra Onyx 5 Motif Bracelet in YG
Vintage Alhambra 5 Motif Bracelet in all YG
Magic Alhambra Malachite Ring

AND.......  a Prada Saffiano Lux Tote. &#128516;
That's what happens when your VCA SA 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 278130


----------



## pigleto972001

Love it !!!! Love the list. More pics


----------



## PennyD2911

pigleto972001 said:


> Love it !!!! Love the list. More pics




&#128522; will def post pix when everything arrives. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## hopingoneday

PennyD2911 said:


> I finalized my VCA List for my SA today.  Here's what I purchased:&#128512;
> 
> Vintage Alhambra Onyx 10 Motif in YG
> Vintage Alhambra Onyx 5 Motif Bracelet in YG
> Vintage Alhambra 5 Motif Bracelet in all YG
> Magic Alhambra Malachite Ring
> 
> AND.......  a Prada Saffiano Lux Tote. &#128516;
> That's what happens when your VCA SA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 278130


----------



## diana

Ugh, I had talked myself out of the holiday pendant, but now I have decided I want one.  However, they are nowhere to be found!  If anyone has any leads of one somewhere (return, or extra stock) please let me know.  I would be ever so grateful!!  I didn't think it would sell out so quickly


----------



## stephmorris11

PennyD2911 said:


> I finalized my VCA List for my SA today.  Here's what I purchased:&#128512;
> 
> Vintage Alhambra Onyx 10 Motif in YG
> Vintage Alhambra Onyx 5 Motif Bracelet in YG
> Vintage Alhambra 5 Motif Bracelet in all YG
> Magic Alhambra Malachite Ring
> 
> AND.......  a Prada Saffiano Lux Tote. &#128516;
> That's what happens when your VCA SA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 278130


----------



## PennyD2911

hopingoneday said:


> Holy cow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am stunned in admiration and awe!!!



Awh hoping you are sweet &#128156; 
There are many here who have collections much larger.  I admire everyone's pieces, VCA produces stunning jewelry!


----------



## stylemechanel

PennyD2911 said:


> I finalized my VCA List for my SA today.  Here's what I purchased:&#128512;
> 
> Vintage Alhambra Onyx 10 Motif in YG
> Vintage Alhambra Onyx 5 Motif Bracelet in YG
> Vintage Alhambra 5 Motif Bracelet in all YG
> Magic Alhambra Malachite Ring
> 
> AND.......  a Prada Saffiano Lux Tote. &#128516;
> That's what happens when your VCA SA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 278130


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> There has been so much talk of grey mop recently that I wanted to share my necklaces.  These are two Modern Alhambra 9 motifs hooked together.  The nice thing with this design is that the clasps are hidden, so there is no clue that this isn't one necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, they no longer make the grey mop in this line.



Beautiful with your twin set !


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> Wow, just wow, and wait one more ......wow!!! Congratulations...you are one lucky and amazing lady. I can not wait to see all your beautiful pieces. I really hope you show them in all their perfect glory. Well, I guess you do not need enabler...you can do it all on your own.



I'm very excited about it! I just had the one VCA piece, the Magic Alhambra 
Pendant in MOP. 
I will be oh so happy to post pix and show them off when they all arrive. 
It's true I do not need much enabling, but I like having you for an enabler. &#128156;


----------



## PennyD2911

stephmorris11 said:


> stunning!  Congratulations on an amazing haul.  Absolutely love the onyx on you with the c bracelet.



ty &#128156;.


----------



## PennyD2911

sbelle said:


> There has been so much talk of grey mop recently that I wanted to share my necklaces.  These are two Modern Alhambra 9 motifs hooked together.  The nice thing with this design is that the clasps are hidden, so there is no clue that this isn't one necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, they no longer make the grey mop in this line.



So pretty!! Thx for sharing the pic.


----------



## PennyD2911

marksuzy said:


> On a whim I called my local VCA and spoke with a SA who was SO friendly and helpful. I told her I was looking for the holiday pendant and she said they were sold out system-wide. We chatted about some other options and she was going to ship in a few for me to peruse. Imagine my shock when three hours later she called me and said--you're never going to believe this, but someone JUST RETURNED ONE and she had it in her hands.
> 
> I went down to try it on, loved it (), told her SOLD!She has to ship it back to the other store for return and then have it shipped back down here for me to purchase.
> 
> Even before I saw it in person, I told myself I am destined to have this!
> 
> Thank you so much for setting the ball in motion--I can't wait to get this beautiful necklace!



Congratulations!  I'm so glad everything worked for you.


----------



## dessert1st

marksuzy said:


> On a whim I called my local VCA and spoke with a SA who was SO friendly and helpful. I told her I was looking for the holiday pendant and she said they were sold out system-wide. We chatted about some other options and she was going to ship in a few for me to peruse. Imagine my shock when three hours later she called me and said--you're never going to believe this, but someone JUST RETURNED ONE and she had it in her hands.
> 
> 
> 
> I went down to try it on, loved it (), told her SOLD!She has to ship it back to the other store for return and then have it shipped back down here for me to purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> Even before I saw it in person, I told myself I am destined to have this!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for setting the ball in motion--I can't wait to get this beautiful necklace!




Amazing story! Congrats! I am a big  believer in things happen if it was meant to be and this seems a perfect example. How exciting!


----------



## stylemechanel

PennyD2911 said:


> I'm very excited about it! I just had the one VCA piece, the Magic Alhambra
> Pendant in MOP.
> I will be oh so happy to post pix and show them off when they all arrive.
> It's true I do not need much enabling, but I like having you for an enabler. &#128156;



Happy to help anytime you need it, but you do not need it. We could be completely dangerous together, and it would be so much fun!!!!

Can't wait for the pictures!!!! And oh...here is the happy dance for you, you so deserve it and all the accolades that come with it.....


----------



## dessert1st

sbelle said:


> There has been so much talk of grey mop recently that I wanted to share my necklaces.  These are two Modern Alhambra 9 motifs hooked together.  The nice thing with this design is that the clasps are hidden, so there is no clue that this isn't one necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, they no longer make the grey mop in this line.




Simply beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## einseine

diana said:


> Ugh, I had talked myself out of the holiday pendant, but now I have decided I want one.  However, they are nowhere to be found!  If anyone has any leads of one somewhere (return, or extra stock) please let me know.  I would be ever so grateful!!  I didn't think it would sell out so quickly



Hi diana!  I had been trying to talk myself out of it, but I did not want it any more.  One of my friends got it and I tried it on!  It did not look good on me.  The single motif with the center diamond may be too feminine to my taste.

In Asian markets, the holiday pendant has just become available.  They are both online stores and at the boutiques.  They say that the supply of the pendant, in the first place, is bigger in the Asian markets, leading by Japan.  Do you happen to know anyone who travels to Asia or lives in Asia?


----------



## purseinsanity

drpn21 said:


> Oh wow! Amazing! Congrats on your new purchases. I love your stack with the Tiffany bangles.



Thank you!  I'm really loving them!  And they're not too bad price wise either!


----------



## purseinsanity

Suzie said:


> Wow, just stunning Purse.



Thank you sweetie!


----------



## purseinsanity

**Chanel** said:


> Wow, purse...congratulations on your new fabulous VCA purchases . They are all classics and I am sure you will enjoy them a lot. The bracelet looks great on you and your stunning Birkin and Rockstuds are a perfect match as well! I must say I am not suprised that you bought more VCA, knowing you .
> Now, what's next on your list ?



Thank you my dear!   Funny you ask...I'm hoping they have some of the LE Paris blue left when I go there!


----------



## purseinsanity

BBC said:


> Gorgeousness! Congrats on your beauties! I'm seeing three boxes, though, and only two pieces... What'dja get? &#128521;



Good eye!  It was actually just a gift from my SA


----------



## purseinsanity

Suzie said:


> Wow, just stunning Purse.





NikkisABagGirl said:


> Congrats! This picture is so beautiful.





ChaneLisette said:


> Wow!!! Everything is so beautiful!





PhoenixH said:


> This is a breathtaking picture!





stjohnnut said:


> Yeooowww. Heart-stopping combo.





hopingoneday said:


> Holy cow.  you must have had FUN!!!!
> Simply gorgeous with the bag and shoes, too. LOVE the BE color!!!!



Thank you all so much!  This is a dangerous addiction indeed!  :giggles:


----------



## purseinsanity

PennyD2911 said:


> Oh purse - WoW that pic with Birkin Rock Studs and your jewelry - just WoW!
> Your two 10 motif and 5 motif bracelet are beautiful, congrats!
> I too am loving VCA!
> I have admired VCA for many years, but Hermes kept eating my money.
> Looking forward to adding to my VCA collection in a few weeks!



Can't wait to see what you get!  With all the smelly problems Hermes is having lately, I think VCA might get a huge boost!


----------



## purseinsanity

kimber418 said:


> NO words for this photo!  The Blue is gorgeous and your MOP is perfect!
> Everything else........ BEAUTIFUL!





CATEYES said:


> Omg  love everything in this photo-but the electric blue H steals the show!!





stylemechanel said:


> OK Purseinsanity, my heart be still. Amazing....all of it....simply fabulously amazing. Congratulations on everything!!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## purseinsanity

PennyD2911 said:


> I finalized my VCA List for my SA today.  Here's what I purchased:&#128512;
> 
> Vintage Alhambra Onyx 10 Motif in YG
> Vintage Alhambra Onyx 5 Motif Bracelet in YG
> Vintage Alhambra 5 Motif Bracelet in all YG
> Magic Alhambra Malachite Ring
> 
> AND.......  a Prada Saffiano Lux Tote. &#128516;
> That's what happens when your VCA SA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 278130


----------



## PennyD2911

purseinsanity said:


> Can't wait to see what you get!  With all the smelly problems Hermes is having lately, I think VCA might get a huge boost!



I'm  very excited about my VCA purchases!! 
That thing is H is just unreal!! Can you even imagine that happening to us a few years ago when we were purchasing our H stuff?


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> Happy to help anytime you need it, but you do not need it. We could be completely dangerous together, and it would be so much fun!!!!
> 
> Can't wait for the pictures!!!! And oh...here is the happy dance for you, you so deserve it and all the accolades that come with it.....



Ah the Happy Dance - you are too sweet!!


----------



## uhpharm01

veeleigh said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Here are a few pictures showing my small collection and the new holiday pendant. I've included a picture of it with the 2012 holiday pendant, and with my Rolex RG with grey MOP dial for comparison.  I think I'm done with clovers for now and have my sights set on the small lotus earrings for 2015


Are those gold hoops From VCA?
Thank you


----------



## bocagirl

marksuzy said:


> On a whim I called my local VCA and spoke with a SA who was SO friendly and helpful. I told her I was looking for the holiday pendant and she said they were sold out system-wide. We chatted about some other options and she was going to ship in a few for me to peruse. Imagine my shock when three hours later she called me and said--you're never going to believe this, but someone JUST RETURNED ONE and she had it in her hands.
> 
> I went down to try it on, loved it (), told her SOLD!She has to ship it back to the other store for return and then have it shipped back down here for me to purchase.
> 
> Even before I saw it in person, I told myself I am destined to have this!
> 
> Thank you so much for setting the ball in motion--I can't wait to get this beautiful necklace!




It's meant to be!!  Congratulations!!  

Are you going to get it engraved?


----------



## Blingaddict

Hello VCA connoisseurs. Please may I ask a question ( mods please delete/ move if not appropriate) is there a. Vca necklace that comes in mop with sweet hearts, stars & clovers & butterflies  in gold? In saw something similar ages ago at a boutique that was limited addition but cannot be sure. I saw a friend wearing one the other day & it was  would a necklace like this have a mop front & a gold back? My bracelets in turquoise & mop are identical front & back framed in gold .


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Blingaddict said:


> Hello VCA connoisseurs. Please may I ask a question ( mods please delete/ move if not appropriate) is there a. Vca necklace that comes in mop with sweet hearts, stars & clovers & butterflies  in gold? In saw something similar ages ago at a boutique that was limited addition but cannot be sure. I saw a friend wearing one the other day & it was  would a necklace like this have a mop front & a gold back? My bracelets in turquoise & mop are identical front & back framed in gold .



 Not aware of anything like this. Except for the le pendants, the motifs are the same on both sides. The lucky necklace has various stones and is not all gold. No stars, either. 
Could the necklace be a replica/ inspired piece?


----------



## veeleigh

uhpharm01 said:


> Are those gold hoops From VCA?
> Thank you



Yes! They are rose gold perlee hoops. The watch (Rolex) and bracelet (Cartier) on the sides are not VCA.


----------



## purseinsanity

PennyD2911 said:


> I'm  very excited about my VCA purchases!!
> That thing is H is just unreal!! Can you even imagine that happening to us a few years ago when we were purchasing our H stuff?



God, no!  I have 3 stinky bags, one is an SO!  Can you believe that?!


----------



## PennyD2911

purseinsanity said:


> God, no!  I have 3 stinky bags, one is an SO!  Can you believe that?!




No!!  Oh purse, I hate that you got those! How is H handling this?  This is terrible for you. &#128554;
I think I'll stick with VCA, nothing from them will be stinky. &#128512;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## purseinsanity

PennyD2911 said:


> No!!  Oh purse, I hate that you got those! How is H handling this?  This is terrible for you. &#128554;
> I think I'll stick with VCA, nothing from them will be stinky. &#128512;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



  Yes, and no games either.  As a long time customer, the way my boutique treated me after years of loyal purchasing was a huge turn off.   I have, for the most part, lost interest in H.  Their customer service, their ridiculous rules, and increasingly insane prices for declining quality have made me look to other companies that will actually give me what I want as long as I have the money to buy it.  I don't have to spend money on other worthless junk before having the "right" to buy what I really want.  The best thing is, I suddenly find myself with much more time, and more expendable money if H isn't an obsession!    The downside is, I always find another obsession


----------



## PennyD2911

purseinsanity said:


> Yes, and no games either.  As a long time customer, the way my boutique treated me after years of loyal purchasing was a huge turn off.   I have, for the most part, lost interest in H.  Their customer service, their ridiculous rules, and increasingly insane prices for declining quality have made me look to other companies that will actually give me what I want as long as I have the money to buy it.  I don't have to spend money on other worthless junk before having the "right" to buy what I really want.  The best thing is, I suddenly find myself with much more time, and more expendable money if H isn't an obsession!    The downside is, I always find another obsession



I totally understand. All my years of shopping and countless Hermes bags and I can have nothing shipped to me but silks and enamels.  So frustrating. I have not purchased an H bag since 2010. As you  said with all the changes I too have lost interest in H. 
And I also found another obsession - VCA and Cartier.


----------



## livethelake

PennyD2911 said:


>




Looks gorgy Ms Penny!  Can't wait for the rest of the arrivals (and LOL re the Prada)


----------



## PennyD2911

livethelake said:


> Looks gorgy Ms Penny!  Can't wait for the rest of the arrivals (and LOL re the Prada)




Thank you my sweet friend. &#128156;
You know a FedEx delivery is not complete without a handbag. LOL


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## texasgirliegirl

purseinsanity said:


> Yes, and no games either.  As a long time customer, the way my boutique treated me after years of loyal purchasing was a huge turn off.   I have, for the most part, lost interest in H.  Their customer service, their ridiculous rules, and increasingly insane prices for declining quality have made me look to other companies that will actually give me what I want as long as I have the money to buy it.  I don't have to spend money on other worthless junk before having the "right" to buy what I really want.  The best thing is, I suddenly find myself with much more time, and more expendable money if H isn't an obsession!    The downside is, I always find another obsession



Don't you love how one is "offered" (the opportunity to pay for) a  bag?


----------



## ChaneLisette

PennyD2911 said:


> I finalized my VCA List for my SA today.  Here's what I purchased:&#128512;
> 
> Vintage Alhambra Onyx 10 Motif in YG
> Vintage Alhambra Onyx 5 Motif Bracelet in YG
> Vintage Alhambra 5 Motif Bracelet in all YG
> Magic Alhambra Malachite Ring
> 
> AND.......  a Prada Saffiano Lux Tote. &#128516;
> That's what happens when your VCA SA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 278130


----------



## diana

einseine said:


> Hi diana!  I had been trying to talk myself out of it, but I did not want it any more.  One of my friends got it and I tried it on!  It did not look good on me.  The single motif with the center diamond may be too feminine to my taste.
> 
> In Asian markets, the holiday pendant has just become available.  They are both online stores and at the boutiques.  They say that the supply of the pendant, in the first place, is bigger in the Asian markets, leading by Japan.  Do you happen to know anyone who travels to Asia or lives in Asia?



Thanks einseine, that is great information!  I don't know anyone in Asia or anyone travelling there, but I wonder if the Asian boutiques will ship to the US?  Do you happen to know?  I might try to call one later to see if they would ship.


----------



## PennyD2911

ChaneLisette said:


> Wow! I cannot wait to see the rest. Congratulations!




Than you!&#127808;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## einseine

diana said:


> Thanks einseine, that is great information!  I don't know anyone in Asia or anyone travelling there, but I wonder if the Asian boutiques will ship to the US?  Do you happen to know?  I might try to call one later to see if they would ship.



Hi diana!  Sorry, I don't know.  I have no experience.  Hope they would help you to get one!!!  I've once got a sweet pendant in gray MOP, which was the LE piece only available from the VCA Online in Japan.  I have asked my acquaintance who had her account there.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

PennyD2911 said:


> I finalized my VCA List for my SA today.  Here's what I purchased:&#128512;
> 
> Vintage Alhambra Onyx 10 Motif in YG
> Vintage Alhambra Onyx 5 Motif Bracelet in YG
> Vintage Alhambra 5 Motif Bracelet in all YG
> Magic Alhambra Malachite Ring
> 
> AND.......  a Prada Saffiano Lux Tote. &#128516;
> That's what happens when your VCA SA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 278130


----------



## PennyD2911

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Beautiful...looks so amazing with your Love.



Thank You Nikki&#128156;


----------



## Blingaddict

Blingaddict said:


> Hello VCA connoisseurs. Please may I ask a question ( mods please delete/ move if not appropriate) is there a. Vca necklace that comes in mop with sweet hearts, stars & clovers & butterflies  in gold? In saw something similar ages ago at a boutique that was limited addition but cannot be sure. I saw a friend wearing one the other day & it was  would a necklace like this have a mop front & a gold back? My bracelets in turquoise & mop are identical front & back framed in gold .



Thank you Tgg for your opinion. I just liked it so much & as I had seen something similar(could have been LE/ magic/ lucky) 5 yrs ago at the store that It did not occur to me that it might be an inspired piece. Thank you again.


----------



## Candice0985

It's here!! 

It's dark here right now and the gorgeous pink and green flashes are so hard to capture! It's constantly flashing and changing colour which my camera will not focus on &#128516;
My SA was so sweet and included a birthday card for me! 

I feel so lucky and honoured to have this LE necklace. I can't believe it's mine!


----------



## I'll take two

Candice0985 said:


> It's here!!
> 
> It's dark here right now and the gorgeous pink and green flashes are so hard to capture! It's constantly flashing and changing colour which my camera will not focus on &#128516;
> My SA was so sweet and included a birthday card for me!
> 
> I feel so lucky and honoured to have this LE necklace. I can't believe it's mine!
> View attachment 2782777
> View attachment 2782778
> View attachment 2782779



Congrats on both your birthday and your lovely new pendant


----------



## cung

Candice0985 said:


> It's here!!
> 
> It's dark here right now and the gorgeous pink and green flashes are so hard to capture! It's constantly flashing and changing colour which my camera will not focus on &#128516;
> My SA was so sweet and included a birthday card for me!
> 
> I feel so lucky and honoured to have this LE necklace. I can't believe it's mine!
> View attachment 2782777
> View attachment 2782778
> View attachment 2782779



Happy birthday and congrats on your holiday pendant Candice :sly::sly:


----------



## stylemechanel

Candice0985 said:


> It's here!!
> 
> It's dark here right now and the gorgeous pink and green flashes are so hard to capture! It's constantly flashing and changing colour which my camera will not focus on &#128516;
> My SA was so sweet and included a birthday card for me!
> 
> I feel so lucky and honoured to have this LE necklace. I can't believe it's mine!
> View attachment 2782777
> View attachment 2782778
> View attachment 2782779



Congratulations Candice, it is a beautiful piece. Happy Birthday  partyhat:


----------



## stephmorris11

OK could you ladies help me before I have a panic attack.  I sent my Holiday Pendant in to have 2" added to it with a jump ring at 1" so I can wear shorter.  I am assuming that means they will extend a TOTAL of 2", not 2" on each side for a total of 4"?  And each strand will be 1" longer and the jump ring at 1/2"?  Since the pendant is fixed and cannot slide around, I am guessing each strand will come back the exact same length?

Thanks!!


----------



## perleegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> I finalized my VCA List for my SA today.  Here's what I purchased:&#128512;
> 
> Vintage Alhambra Onyx 10 Motif in YG
> Vintage Alhambra Onyx 5 Motif Bracelet in YG
> Vintage Alhambra 5 Motif Bracelet in all YG
> Magic Alhambra Malachite Ring
> 
> AND.......  a Prada Saffiano Lux Tote. &#128516;
> That's what happens when your VCA SA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 278130


----------



## sbelle

stephmorris11 said:


> OK could you ladies help me before I have a panic attack.  I sent my Holiday Pendant in to have 2" added to it with a jump ring at 1" so I can wear shorter.  I am assuming that means they will extend a TOTAL of 2", not 2" on each side for a total of 4"?  And each strand will be 1" longer and the jump ring at 1/2"?  Since the pendant is fixed and cannot slide around, I am guessing each strand will come back the exact same length?
> 
> Thanks!!



VCA will add a total of 2 inches and it will distributed evenly on each side.  

I just went through this with VCA-- they say they will add up to 3 inches total to a necklace.  But they won't neccessarily add three inches because I just got turned down for three.  They said only two.


----------



## Suzie

Candice0985 said:


> It's here!!
> 
> It's dark here right now and the gorgeous pink and green flashes are so hard to capture! It's constantly flashing and changing colour which my camera will not focus on &#128516;
> My SA was so sweet and included a birthday card for me!
> 
> I feel so lucky and honoured to have this LE necklace. I can't believe it's mine!
> View attachment 2782777
> View attachment 2782778
> View attachment 2782779



Lovely, congrats.


----------



## Candice0985

stephmorris11 said:


> OK could you ladies help me before I have a panic attack.  I sent my Holiday Pendant in to have 2" added to it with a jump ring at 1" so I can wear shorter.  I am assuming that means they will extend a TOTAL of 2", not 2" on each side for a total of 4"?  And each strand will be 1" longer and the jump ring at 1/2"?  Since the pendant is fixed and cannot slide around, I am guessing each strand will come back the exact same length?
> 
> Thanks!!




VCA will only extend 2 inches max. And don't worry both sides of the chain will be equal. I had mine lengthened to 18" and it's perfect 

It'll be perfect, don't worry!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Candice0985 said:


> It's here!!
> 
> It's dark here right now and the gorgeous pink and green flashes are so hard to capture! It's constantly flashing and changing colour which my camera will not focus on &#128516;
> My SA was so sweet and included a birthday card for me!
> 
> I feel so lucky and honoured to have this LE necklace. I can't believe it's mine!
> View attachment 2782777
> View attachment 2782778
> View attachment 2782779



Happy birthday!!  Yay on your pendant!!
Don't you just love it?!!!


----------



## stephmorris11

Thanks ladies!  I feel better.  LOL.  I figured VCA would not ruin my necklace...  But the SA made it a wee bit more confusing than this.  

OK so I need to try to find another Holiday Pendant really badly for a good friend.  Is ANYONE has an insight about finding one, PLEASE PM me!  She would be so appreciative...

Thank you!


----------



## bags to die for

My SA has some left but she is in Asia. PM me if you want her contact details.


----------



## marksuzy

bocagirl said:


> It's meant to be!!  Congratulations!!
> 
> Are you going to get it engraved?



Yes-I think I will have it engraved and lengthened a tiny bit too. Super excited-thank you again!!


----------



## Candice0985

texasgirliegirl said:


> Happy birthday!!  Yay on your pendant!!
> 
> Don't you just love it?!!!




I just love it so much!!! It's my dream combination the lustre of MOP and the neutral ever changing colour, sparkle of the diamond. Sigh! 

And thanks! My birthday was actually early September but my SA included the card as a belated congrats &#128522; 

Hope you're loving yours as well!


----------



## PennyD2911

perleegirl said:


> So pretty! Are you nervous about scratching the onyx? Or are you okay with it? They really look lovely together. Congrats!




Thank You &#128160;
I did not wear the onyx bracelet with my LOVE bracelet just tried it on and took the pic. &#128522;
I will wear the onyx on my right wrist. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Candice0985 said:


> I just love it so much!!! It's my dream combination the lustre of MOP and the neutral ever changing colour, sparkle of the diamond. Sigh!
> 
> And thanks! My birthday was actually early September but my SA included the card as a belated congrats &#128522;
> 
> Hope you're loving yours as well!



I really do love mine. 
This is something I have wished for forever and I half hope that they never release a 20 motif in this combo because I have no business buying another one.  I think that the initial lack of enthusiasm was due to the fact that it doesn't photo well.  Since collecting the pendants really isn't my thing I nearly passed but once I saw it I realized that if ever there was one LE pendant I needed to have it was THIS one.  It is subtle and sophisticated and literally goes with everything.  LOVE IT.  I'm curious what to engrave on the back.  Has anybody done this before and does it take long?  How many letters can they do?


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

texasgirliegirl said:


> Happy birthday!!
> Great gifts.
> Does your holiday pendant look orange/ pink iIRL?



Thank you sweetie!!! No, my pendant looks more green/pink in real life. I think the golden/orangey hue happens sometimes depending on the light hitting it at certain angles, it's hard to explain lol. This pendant is very unique, it really changes colors depending on the surroundings which makes it very difficult to photograph. I love it, hope you're enjoying yours!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Thank you sweetie!!! No, my pendant looks more green/pink in real life. I think the golden/orangey hue happens sometimes depending on the light hitting it at certain angles, it's hard to explain lol. This pendant is very unique, it really changes colors depending on the surroundings which makes it very difficult to photograph. I love it, hope you're enjoying yours!!!



I understand completely!!


----------



## Candice0985

texasgirliegirl said:


> I really do love mine.
> 
> This is something I have wished for forever and I half hope that they never release a 20 motif in this combo because I have no business buying another one.  I think that the initial lack of enthusiasm was due to the fact that it doesn't photo well.  Since collecting the pendants really isn't my thing I nearly passed but once I saw it I realized that if ever there was one LE pendant I needed to have it was THIS one.  It is subtle and sophisticated and literally goes with everything.  LOVE IT.  I'm curious what to engrave on the back.  Has anybody done this before and does it take long?  How many letters can they do?




I agree. I hesitated originally due to the photos I saw but so glad I bought it! Sprinkles is right it's constantly changing colour! I was going to have my initials engraved on the back, my SA said they would do two initials free of charge. I'm not sure how many letters is possible... I wad also told it would take 1-2 weeks.


----------



## love_it

Hello Ladies, I haven't been here in a while... it's nice to be back...
Questions, and I am sure this has been discussed in the past, but what is the estimated cost of replacing an earrings at VCA? I am assuming it is not 50% of the current retail price, is it more like 80%?


----------



## JulesB68

sbelle, you know you're killing me with this photo!! I "happened" to be perusing/ogling the UK vca website today and noticed they are no longer including pictures of the modern alhambra in WG with grey MOP, so that really is it, isn't it? Boohoo! Also noticed that they've renamed the modern alhambra line as pure alhambra.




sbelle said:


> There has been so much talk of grey mop recently that I wanted to share my necklaces.  These are two Modern Alhambra 9 motifs hooked together.  The nice thing with this design is that the clasps are hidden, so there is no clue that this isn't one necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, they no longer make the grey mop in this line.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

love_it said:


> Hello Ladies, I haven't been here in a while... it's nice to be back...
> Questions, and I am sure this has been discussed in the past, but what is the estimated cost of replacing an earrings at VCA? I am assuming it is not 50% of the current retail price, is it more like 80%?



Not sure but it would be interesting to know since  there are a few singles listed on a certain auction site.


----------



## hopingoneday

Hello everyone,
I have gotten a hint about a few new offerings for next year and I am sorry to say there is NO gray MOP and indeed no new offerings in 10 or 20 motifs.  I must admit I am disappointed!  Instead, I believe VCA will offer a few new super pendants, but I don't yet know what stones.  I spoke to my SA though, and he did say definitively that gray MOP would not be among them .  Oh well - new supers will be nice for those who love them!


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks for the Intel. It is disappointing about no new 10s or 20s but my wallet can relax then. It's always interesting to hear what will be coming out.


----------



## stephmorris11

hopingoneday said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have gotten a hint about a few new offerings for next year and I am sorry to say there is NO gray MOP and indeed no new offerings in 10 or 20 motifs.  I must admit I am disappointed!  Instead, I believe VCA will offer a few new super pendants, but I don't yet know what stones.  I spoke to my SA though, and he did say definitively that gray MOP would not be among them .  Oh well - new supers will be nice for those who love them!



What are super pendants?  Anyone have a link or pix of one?  BUMMER about the grey MOP.  UGH.

Any info on turquoise coming back in stock?


----------



## cvalier26

I wish they would do a sweet turquoise yg clover pendant


----------



## PennyD2911

stephmorris11 said:


> What are super pendants?  Anyone have a link or pix of one?  BUMMER about the grey MOP.  UGH.
> 
> 
> 
> Any info on turquoise coming back in stock?




hoping might be referring to the Magic Alhambra pendant ????


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Junkyardprinses

I was/am trying to save for a piece with malachite, but the price increases don't really make it any easier. The prices go up faster than I can save my money. I always wanted a sweet Alhambra pendant to go with my Tiffany key, so maybe just stop there. Feels like I was best off with just buying stuff 5 years ago. (Feels the same with Tamara Comolli)

What do you girls think?


----------



## hopingoneday

PennyD2911 said:


> hoping might be referring to the Magic Alhambra pendant ????
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




Yes, I'm pretty sure that what he meant by super pendant is the one that's on the long chain that can be doubled  it's the very large magic size. I got the impression that it will be offered in white mother-of-pearl, Carnelian, and maybe Pave...


----------



## dessert1st

stephmorris11 said:


> What are super pendants?  Anyone have a link or pix of one?  BUMMER about the grey MOP.  UGH.
> 
> 
> 
> Any info on turquoise coming back in stock?




I spoke to my SA about turquoise and I'm sorry to say the answer is no.  There was a short period a few months ago where some pieces were coming in very limitedly but now she says nothing except sweet sizes. They can't even ask headquarters now.  Bummer!


----------



## hopingoneday

stephmorris11 said:


> What are super pendants?  Anyone have a link or pix of one?  BUMMER about the grey MOP.  UGH.
> 
> 
> 
> Any info on turquoise coming back in stock?




Yes, I'm sorry Steph, but apparently VCA is still having difficulty sourcing good quality turquoise in large quantities, so stock of Alhambra in turquoise will continue to be very very limited if you can find it at all.


----------



## hopingoneday

cvalier26 said:


> I wish they would do a sweet turquoise yg clover pendant




Wouldn't that be so nice???


----------



## ghoztz

pigleto972001 said:


> Thanks for the Intel. It is disappointing about no new 10s or 20s but my wallet can relax then. It's always interesting to hear what will be coming out.




+1.   Can't wait to see what stone makes the cut.


----------



## PennyD2911

hopingoneday said:


> Yes, I'm pretty sure that what he meant by super pendant is the one that's on the long chain that can be doubled  it's the very large magic size. I got the impression that it will be offered in white mother-of-pearl, Carnelian, and maybe Pave...




There is already a Magic Alhambra Pendant in WG pave and WG MOP, but they are not on the long chain.  


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## hopingoneday

PennyD2911 said:


> There is already a Magic Alhambra Pendant in WG pave and WG MOP, but they are not on the long chain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




I know...  My SA thought it was odd they'd introduce something that's so close to other items they already offer.  I wish VCA would ask for store input on their offerings, but they don't!


----------



## stylemechanel

hopingoneday said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have gotten a hint about a few new offerings for next year and I am sorry to say there is NO gray MOP and indeed no new offerings in 10 or 20 motifs.  I must admit I am disappointed!  Instead, I believe VCA will offer a few new super pendants, but I don't yet know what stones.  I spoke to my SA though, and he did say definitively that gray MOP would not be among them .  Oh well - new supers will be nice for those who love them!



Thanks hopingoneday for all your intel info! As a novice I will be really excited to see what comes out. When I read that both you and PennyD think it means the larger motif and a longer chain that could be doubled I immediately started thinking about what tops I have or need for the new piece to come. Oh, and of course what stone or stones are offered  Thanks so much for the info!!!


----------



## stephmorris11

Bummer about the turquoise.  Oh boy.  I guess it's a waiting game.  I am going to Vegas on Thursday so do you ladies think I can ask there for them to find one?  Like do a company search or something?  Or is that not how it works?

Any wishes from the VCA in Vegas?  Pix of anything?  Will they let me?  I can't wait!!


----------



## PennyD2911

stephmorris11 said:


> Bummer about the turquoise.  Oh boy.  I guess it's a waiting game.  I am going to Vegas on Thursday so do you ladies think I can ask there for them to find one?  Like do a company search or something?  Or is that not how it works?
> 
> Any wishes from the VCA in Vegas?  Pix of anything?  Will they let me?  I can't wait!!




Mitchell told me in August no turquoise and none to be located. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> Thanks hopingoneday for all your intel info! As a novice I will be really excited to see what comes out. When I read that both you and PennyD think it means the larger motif and a longer chain that could be doubled I immediately started thinking about what tops I have or need for the new piece to come. Oh, and of course what stone or stones are offered  Thanks so much for the info!!!




I believe the chain on the Magic Alhambra pendants (letter wood & malachite) are 30". 
Will be interesting to see what will be released. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## stephmorris11

PennyD2911 said:


> Mitchell told me in August no turquoise and none to be located.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



So saaaad!  :cry::rain:


----------



## stylemechanel

PennyD2911 said:


> I believe the chain on the Magic Alhambra pendants (letter wood & malachite) are 30".
> Will be interesting to see what will be released.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Thank you!!!!


----------



## stylemechanel

stephmorris11 said:


> Bummer about the turquoise.  Oh boy.  I guess it's a waiting game.  I am going to Vegas on Thursday so do you ladies think I can ask there for them to find one?  Like do a company search or something?  Or is that not how it works?
> 
> Any wishes from the VCA in Vegas?  Pix of anything?  Will they let me?  I can't wait!!



Hi Stephmorris, Vegas is where I started to step into the wonderful world of VCA. The VCA store at Crystals is beautiful and has a great variety of pieces. I didn't see the vintage Alhambra mop 5 motif bracelet I wanted on display (well, I mean I wanted a real vibrant piece with lots of color play)  - I asked and they brought out 3 more so I could pick.They let me take pictures, spent time with me, would have searched the company site if needed. 
I hope you have a fabulous time and so much fun!!!!! 

Make sure you show us when you get home!


----------



## stephmorris11

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Stephmorris, Vegas is where I started to step into the wonderful world of VCA. The VCA store at Crystals is beautiful and has a great variety of pieces. I didn't see the vintage Alhambra mop 5 motif bracelet I wanted on display (well, I mean I wanted a real vibrant piece with lots of color play)  - I asked and they brought out 3 more so I could pick.They let me take pictures, spent time with me, would have searched the company site if needed.
> I hope you have a fabulous time and so much fun!!!!!
> 
> Make sure you show us when you get home!



Thanks!  Great to hear!  I can't wait........


----------



## PennyD2911

stephmorris11 said:


> So saaaad!  :cry::rain:




LOL - I take it you are sad about it. &#128515;
Maybe an estate piece will turn up somewhere. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## cung

I have posted a while ago debating between frivole large and small earclips and not yet decided... I searched back tpfers posted pics and discussed about frivole and started drawing attention to pave earrings and pendant... no good at all 

Now while waiting till Dec. for my visiting vca trip (it will be 3hour flight at least), I am now thinking what to get between frivole pave and socrates pendant. Frivole pave pendant looks more blingy but socrates is mor sophisticated and understated. What you ladies think about these pendants? If you have one pls chime in and give your thoughts, it would be very helpful for me. Thanks a lot


----------



## hopingoneday

cung said:


> I have posted a while ago debating between frivole large and small earclips and not yet decided... I searched back tpfers posted pics and discussed about frivole and started drawing attention to pave earrings and pendant... no good at all
> 
> Now while waiting till Dec. for my visiting vca trip (it will be 3hour flight at least), I am now thinking what to get between frivole pave and socrates pendant. Frivole pave pendant looks more blingy but socrates is mor sophisticated and understated. What you ladies think about these pendants? If you have one pls chime in and give your thoughts, it would be very helpful for me. Thanks a lot




Your trip to VCA will be a lot of fun! For me personally, I would choose the frivole pendant over the socrate. I have the frivole pave earrings and I have a Socrate ring. I love them both, but if I had to choose between the two I think the frivole will be a useful piece for a longer period of time. I think this socrate has the potential look a little too "young" as one gets older (although it depends entirely on the woman and her personal style, of course). Just my two cents!


----------



## bocagirl

stephmorris11 said:


> So saaaad!  :cry::rain:


There is a local jeweler that has a yg turquoise 10 motif necklace with the VCA box and papers.  I don't know how much he is selling it for, but definitely more than retail.  I told them it is $10,500 in the stores (I asked when I was there last week) and he seemed very surprised at the price, since he was under the impression that they weren't making it any more (I told him they are, but it is extremely hard to find).  FWIW I got my 10 wg motif turquoise last year at the VCA boutique after a 1 month wait, so anything is possible (the local boutique currently has the sweet turquoise butterfly earrings, so pieces are being released).

If anyone wants his information, let me know.


----------



## periogirl28

texasgirliegirl said:


> I really do love mine.
> This is something I have wished for forever and I half hope that they never release a 20 motif in this combo because I have no business buying another one.  I think that the initial lack of enthusiasm was due to the fact that it doesn't photo well.  Since collecting the pendants really isn't my thing I nearly passed but once I saw it I realized that if ever there was one LE pendant I needed to have it was THIS one.  It is subtle and sophisticated and literally goes with everything.  LOVE IT.  I'm curious what to engrave on the back.  Has anybody done this before and does it take long?  How many letters can they do?



I have a single initial on the back of the my Carnelian LE Christmas pendant. I guess if it's smaller letters you can fit up to 3. There was no charge and I think it makes it that little bit extra special.


----------



## Candice0985

periogirl28 said:


> I have a single initial on the back of the my Carnelian LE Christmas pendant. I guess if it's smaller letters you can fit up to 3. There was no charge and I think it makes it that little bit extra special.



I was thinking of getting CC- my initials on the back of mine, i'm curious as to what the script looks like, is it a pretty cursive?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hopingoneday said:


> Your trip to VCA will be a lot of fun! For me personally, I would choose the frivole pendant over the socrate. I have the frivole pave earrings and I have a Socrate ring. I love them both, but if I had to choose between the two I think the frivole will be a useful piece for a longer period of time. I think this socrate has the potential look a little too "young" as one gets older (although it depends entirely on the woman and her personal style, of course). Just my two cents!



I agree. 
Despite the photos, the Socrate pendant IRL underwhelmed me. ( earrings and ring are a different story,,,,).


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hopingoneday said:


> I know...  My SA thought it was odd they'd introduce something that's so close to other items they already offer.  I wish VCA would ask for store input on their offerings, but they don't!



They should read this thread...!!!


----------



## allure244

stephmorris11 said:


> Bummer about the turquoise.  Oh boy.  I guess it's a waiting game.  I am going to Vegas on Thursday so do you ladies think I can ask there for them to find one?  Like do a company search or something?  Or is that not how it works?
> 
> Any wishes from the VCA in Vegas?  Pix of anything?  Will they let me?  I can't wait!!



Ooh exciting. I love the VCA at Crystals in vegas. have spent hours in that store. hee hee. Yes they can do company wide searches for you in the store if you are looking for a specific piece. Take plenty of pictures and have a great time


----------



## valnsw

cung said:


> I have posted a while ago debating between frivole large and small earclips and not yet decided... I searched back tpfers posted pics and discussed about frivole and started drawing attention to pave earrings and pendant... no good at all
> 
> Now while waiting till Dec. for my visiting vca trip (it will be 3hour flight at least), I am now thinking what to get between frivole pave and socrates pendant. Frivole pave pendant looks more blingy but socrates is mor sophisticated and understated. What you ladies think about these pendants? If you have one pls chime in and give your thoughts, it would be very helpful for me. Thanks a lot



I had the same dilemma as u few months ago. I decided to get the frivole pave pendant in the end as I find it having more presence than the Socrates pendant. 
As somebody who wear pendants more than necklaces, I wanted something of considerable size like my vintage alhambra so the frivole one would get more use. 

Like tgg said, the Socrates ring and earrings are another story though. Like hopingoneday, I have the BTF Socrates ring and it's gorgeous!

Hope this helps!


----------



## cung

hopingoneday said:


> Your trip to VCA will be a lot of fun! For me personally, I would choose the frivole pendant over the socrate. I have the frivole pave earrings and I have a Socrate ring. I love them both, but if I had to choose between the two I think the frivole will be a useful piece for a longer period of time. I think this socrate has the potential look a little too "young" as one gets older (although it depends entirely on the woman and her personal style, of course). Just my two cents!











texasgirliegirl said:


> I agree.
> Despite the photos, the Socrate pendant IRL underwhelmed me. ( earrings and ring are a different story,,,,).











valnsw said:


> I had the same dilemma as u few months ago. I decided to get the frivole pave pendant in the end as I find it having more presence than the Socrates pendant.
> As somebody who wear pendants more than necklaces, I wanted something of considerable size like my vintage alhambra so the frivole one would get more use.
> 
> Like tgg said, the Socrates ring and earrings are another story though. Like hopingoneday, I have the BTF Socrates ring and it's gorgeous!
> 
> Hope this helps!



Thank you very much for your input. Now I can have some peace of mind as I know my 1st choice for frivole is postive. What can I do without you girls in getting pieces unseen 

I love the frivole pave pendant but it would take more time saving for it, means my trip to vca has to be delayed to next year... Yellow gold earclips or pave pendant? Hard to decide


----------



## hopingoneday

cung said:


> Thank you very much for your input. Now I can have some peace of mind as I know my 1st choice for frivole is postive. What can I do without you girls in getting pieces unseen
> 
> I love the frivole pave pendant but it would take more time saving for it, means my trip to vca has to be delayed to next year... Yellow gold earclips or pave pendant? Hard to decide




I know the agony of waiting & saving...  For many many years I could only afford to have one or two VCA pieces. It's only very recently that our budget has allowed for more purchases. No matter what you choose you will feel lucky and happy too!  My advice to you is to think about whether you want something that will be your "signature" piece something that is a real statement  or something that you can enjoy every day no matter the circumstances, which is more low key. Gold frivole earrings can be dressed up or down very easily, and can work well with casual looks in with dressy ones alike. The  pave frivole necklace could certainly also be worn every day, but it is definitely less casual, and because of how sparkly it is, it is more striking in a way. I think people will think of it as your signature.  I don't know if this is helpful  I'm sorry! Either one would be an excellent choice.


----------



## hopingoneday

texasgirliegirl said:


> They should read this thread...!!!




I really wish they would!!!


----------



## stylemechanel

hopingoneday said:


> I know the agony of waiting & saving...  For many many years I could only afford to have one or two VCA pieces. It's only very recently that our budget has allowed for more purchases. No matter what you choose you will feel lucky and happy too!  My advice to you is to think about whether you want something that will be your "signature" piece something that is a real statement  or something that you can enjoy every day no matter the circumstances, which is more low key. Gold frivole earrings can be dressed up or down very easily, and can work well with casual looks in with dressy ones alike. The  pave frivole necklace could certainly also be worn every day, but it is definitely less casual, and because of how sparkly it is, it is more striking in a way. I think people will think of it as your signature.  I don't know if this is helpful  I'm sorry! Either one would be an excellent choice.




Thoughtful and very wise words!!!! I agree with the idea of a signature piece. I have one (not VCA) but I never take it off and when my family - especially my kids (all grown) think of me they think of that necklace as well. They have each come to me and said they want it - which makes me very very happy.

The frivole necklace is very pretty. In my opinion the gold frivole earrings really can become your signature piece and when people look at your face they will see the earrings - much more so than the pendant. 

I also want to reiterate to think carefully about your first piece from VCA. The first piece I bought was strictly because  it was beautiful - a vintage alhambra yg and mop bracelet. It really is an exceptional piece but I can not wear it all the time. My second piece - vintage alhmabra onyx earrings I do wear all the time - to football games, with jeans, out to dinner. Those earring should have been my first purchase but I went with my heart and not my brain. I love them both but I really wish I could wear the mop bracelet more - I feel it is dressier - oh well....maybe in the summer. 

Good luck!

PS. Love what you said hopingoneday!


----------



## hopingoneday

stylemechanel said:


> Thoughtful and very wise words!!!! I agree with the idea of a signature piece. I have one (not VCA) but I never take it off and when my family - especially my kids (all grown) think of me they think of that necklace as well. They have each come to me and said they want it - which makes me very very happy.
> 
> The frivole necklace is very pretty. In my opinion the gold frivole earrings really can become your signature piece and when people look at your face they will see the earrings - much more so than the pendant.
> 
> I also want to reiterate to think carefully about your first piece from VCA. The first piece I bought was strictly because  it was beautiful - a vintage alhambra yg and mop bracelet. It really is an exceptional piece but I can not wear it all the time. My second piece - vintage alhmabra onyx earrings I do wear all the time - to football games, with jeans, out to dinner. Those earring should have been my first purchase but I went with my heart and not my brain. I love them both but I really wish I could wear the mop bracelet more - I feel it is dressier - oh well....maybe in the summer.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> PS. Love what you said hopingoneday!


Stylemechanel,
thanks so much for your kind words!  .  I have learned so much from the forums on TPF.  For the longest time I just lurked, read and learned and then finally felt that I'd absorbed enough to begin forming my own opinions & try to share info to be helpful to others as so many were to me.  This is such a nice group of people!


----------



## stylemechanel

hopingoneday said:


> Stylemechanel,
> thanks so much for your kind words!  .  I have learned so much from the forums on TPF.  For the longest time I just lurked, read and learned and then finally felt that I'd absorbed enough to begin forming my own opinions & try to share info to be helpful to others as so many were to me.  This is such a nice group of people!



I do think you are wise hopingoneday.....and maybe, someday we can meet and I can use your help with the next piece I buy. Beverly Hills? Las Vegas? Just asking....and hoping...


----------



## PennyD2911

My Vintage Alhambra Bracelet in YG arrived on Saturday.  I am loving this piece more than I ever thought I would. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
It is perfect for wearing all the time. 
Sorry this pic is so big. Can't do anything different with the size when using the iPad app. 

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## stylemechanel

PennyD2911 said:


> My Vintage Alhambra Bracelet in YG arrived on Saturday.  I am loving this piece more than I ever thought I would.
> View attachment 2785921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is perfect for wearing all the time.
> Sorry this pic is so big. Can't do anything different with the size when using the iPad app.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Ok...PennyD...can I just say.....really so pretty on your wrist and oh one more thing.....Congrats!!!!! It is beautiful on you!!!!!!!!! Wear it in the very best of health, for pure fun, and just because it is amazing!


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> Ok...PennyD...can I just say.....really so pretty on your wrist and oh one more thing.....Congrats!!!!! It is beautiful on you!!!!!!!!! Wear it in the very best of health, for pure fun, and just because it is amazing!



Thank You smc &#128156;.


----------



## cung

Thank you for chiming in and give me your words. It is wise to follow my brain not only my heart to get the most versatile piece, which could be worn up or down. What a dilemma  I am petite with 5'3" and usually wear WG dainty pieces on dialy basis, with a bit of bling, that's why I am drawn to pave pendant, but I must take into consideration that it could be too dressy for work. I do have YG pieces which I use to add some warmer look in my plain outfit, then the YG eaclips might be popped more... I also realize that the older I am, the more "standing out" pieces I tend to wear (eg. bigger diamonds, bracelets, earrings...) that's why the frivole could be more and more "fit" with me in the future.

I wish I started to collect fine jewellry earlier, in my 20s, but back then I only cared about shoes and bags. I am into jewellry only for the last 5 years and has built up my collection slowly, starting with Tiffany and Cartier now I think I get almost pieces I want to from them. Now it's time to VCA and earrings would be a good start, it could be worn more often compared to rings, and as you said, easy to be noticed than necklaces.

I will take my time and come back to you with my decision, once it's ready  Again, thanks a lot for your kind words and helpful advices


----------



## cung

PennyD2911 said:


> My Vintage Alhambra Bracelet in YG arrived on Saturday.  I am loving this piece more than I ever thought I would.
> View attachment 2785921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is perfect for wearing all the time.
> Sorry this pic is so big. Can't do anything different with the size when using the iPad app.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Wow, it looks truly amazing on your wrist, what a stunning piece. Congrats on your new bracelet, it goes too well with the love.


----------



## pigleto972001

Congrats! Its gorgeous. I love mine too. I've left it on w my love bracelets basically every day. It's very hardy


----------



## stephmorris11

PennyD2911 said:


> My Vintage Alhambra Bracelet in YG arrived on Saturday.  I am loving this piece more than I ever thought I would.
> View attachment 2785921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is perfect for wearing all the time.
> Sorry this pic is so big. Can't do anything different with the size when using the iPad app.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Absolutely stunning!  LOVE it.  Congrats.


----------



## dessert1st

hopingoneday said:


> Stylemechanel,
> 
> thanks so much for your kind words!  .  I have learned so much from the forums on TPF.  For the longest time I just lurked, read and learned and then finally felt that I'd absorbed enough to begin forming my own opinions & try to share info to be helpful to others as so many were to me.  This is such a nice group of people!




I think that you are describing me but I am at the beginning stages, lurking and learning. Still don't have enough ca experience beyond vintage alhambra to give any advice though. 

Your advice is always so thoughtful and kind. And you're right, the people on this thread especially are so nice!


----------



## dessert1st

PennyD2911 said:


> My Vintage Alhambra Bracelet in YG arrived on Saturday.  I am loving this piece more than I ever thought I would.
> View attachment 2785921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is perfect for wearing all the time.
> Sorry this pic is so big. Can't do anything different with the size when using the iPad app.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




Another beautiful piece! Loved your list and congrats on such great picks! Although hard to go wrong with the VCA items.  All are so gorgeous!


----------



## xianni

PennyD2911 said:


> Thank You smc &#128156;.


Love the bracelet!


----------



## hopingoneday

PennyD2911 said:


> My Vintage Alhambra Bracelet in YG arrived on Saturday.  I am loving this piece more than I ever thought I would.
> View attachment 2785921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is perfect for wearing all the time.
> Sorry this pic is so big. Can't do anything different with the size when using the iPad app.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




Penny it's BEAUTIFUL and looks great - love the stack! Nice polish color btw


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

There is a vintage five motif on Ann's Fab Finds for $4100.00 and it is malachite. I usually check Ann's in the morning and just saw it. I hope someone here gets it.

ETA: It has been shortened to 6.25. Uggh! I wish I could get it.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

PennyD2911 said:


> My Vintage Alhambra Bracelet in YG arrived on Saturday.  I am loving this piece more than I ever thought I would.
> View attachment 2785921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is perfect for wearing all the time.
> Sorry this pic is so big. Can't do anything different with the size when using the iPad app.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 
This looks so perfect with your Love. Do you plan on wearing them together?


----------



## Candice0985

NikkisABagGirl said:


> There is a vintage five motif on Ann's Fab Finds for $4100.00 and it is malachite. I usually check Ann's in the morning and just saw it. I hope someone here gets it.
> 
> ETA: It has been shortened to 6.25. Uggh! I wish I could get it.



it's on layaway already! VCA goes so fast on AFF!


----------



## PennyD2911

cung said:


> Wow, it looks truly amazing on your wrist, what a stunning piece. Congrats on your new bracelet, it goes too well with the love.







pigleto972001 said:


> Congrats! Its gorgeous. I love mine too. I've left it on w my love bracelets basically every day. It's very hardy







stephmorris11 said:


> Absolutely stunning!  LOVE it.  Congrats.







dessert1st said:


> Another beautiful piece! Loved your list and congrats on such great picks! Although hard to go wrong with the VCA items.  All are so gorgeous!







xianni said:


> Love the bracelet!




Thank You!&#127808;&#128160;
Love this piece. Beautiful and so easy to wear, no worries about it getting wet. &#128512;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

xianni said:


> Love the bracelet!




Thank You &#128156;. 
The polish is OPI (that's the only brand I wear), the color is Nein Nein Nein OK Fine. &#128512;&#128512; 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

NikkisABagGirl said:


> This looks so perfect with your Love. Do you plan on wearing them together?




Thanks Nikki. &#128154;
Yes, I'm wearing it with my LOVE bracelet.  I been wearing them together since Saturday. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## hopingoneday

PennyD2911 said:


> Thank You &#128156;.
> The polish is OPI (that's the only brand I wear), the color is Nein Nein Nein OK Fine. &#128512;&#128512;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




The whole look = perfect!


----------



## tutushopper

PennyD2911 said:


> My Vintage Alhambra Bracelet in YG arrived on Saturday.  I am loving this piece more than I ever thought I would.
> View attachment 2785921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is perfect for wearing all the time.
> Sorry this pic is so big. Can't do anything different with the size when using the iPad app.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



This is so very lovely and it goes so well with your love bracelet! Your onyx is really gorgeous, too!


----------



## PennyD2911

hopingoneday said:


> The whole look = perfect!



Awh, you are too sweet.


----------



## PennyD2911

tutushopper said:


> This is so very lovely and it goes so well with your love bracelet! Your onyx is really gorgeous, too!





Thank You tutu


----------



## periogirl28

Candice0985 said:


> I was thinking of getting CC- my initials on the back of mine, i'm curious as to what the script looks like, is it a pretty cursive?



I had it done as in cursive. Block is also available but it really depends where your local store sends it for engraving.


----------



## Candice0985

periogirl28 said:


> I had it done as in cursive. Block is also available but it really depends where your local store sends it for engraving.



thanks periogirl, I definitely would like cursive instead of block, my local boutique is an authorized dealer (Birks) i was told it would take 6-8 months to get it back which is ridiculous!

i'll probably send it back to the Naples store to have it done which with their excellent service will probably only take a week!


----------



## StudentDoc

Regarding the turquoise Alhambra, ebay seems to have many of them in case anyone is interested. 


Also, I love all the pieces everyone is posting


----------



## PennyD2911

StudentDoc said:


> Regarding the turquoise Alhambra, ebay seems to have many of them in case anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> Also, I love all the pieces everyone is posting



When I did a Google search for the turquoise I saw the ones on eBay. I don't buy things on eBay but I took a look at them. None of the ones I saw mentioned having the Certificate of Authenticity.  So I guess it's buy at your own risk.


----------



## PennyD2911

PennyD2911 said:


> Thank You &#128156;.
> The polish is OPI (that's the only brand I wear), the color is Nein Nein Nein OK Fine. &#128512;&#128512;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



hoping  - I just realized I quoted the wrong post when I replied to you. &#128522;
So I quoted my answer that was meant for you. &#128512;&#128156;


----------



## xianni

periogirl28 said:


> I had it done as in cursive. Block is also available but it really depends where your local store sends it for engraving.


For the engraving, do I need bring the LE necklace to VCA store ? or the VCA inside Neiman Marcus is ok?
TIA.


----------



## hopingoneday

PennyD2911 said:


> hoping  - I just realized I quoted the wrong post when I replied to you. &#128522;
> 
> So I quoted my answer that was meant for you. &#128512;&#128156;




Thanks hon! I'm going to be on the lookout for it. It's a great color!


----------



## marksuzy

xianni said:


> For the engraving, do I need bring the LE necklace to VCA store ? or the VCA inside Neiman Marcus is ok?
> TIA.




I am taking care of mine in the VCA in Neiman Marcus. I believe it will be shipped to NY where it will be engraved and lengthened. Can't wait!


----------



## cung

I happened to see a YG clover pendant with 1 diamond in the centre, just like the LE holiday pendant but all gold and with a bail (just like sweet pendant). I have searched the vca website but could not find anything like this. Maybe it's a vintage piece from the beginning of alhambra line. Have anyone here see one like this irl? The size of the clover is 14cm, not sure it's a vintage or sweet size


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Candice0985 said:


> it's on layaway already! VCA goes so fast on AFF!


 
So true.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

There is a white gold five motif vintage alhambra on Ann's. It has been shortened though to 6.75.


----------



## HeidiDavis

Hello, Ladies!


This is my first VCA post and only my second ever TPF post!  As someone said above:  the gals in this thread all seem so lovely and kind to one another.  Some of the other threads can get a bit snarky on occasion, which terrifies techno hermits like me, so I just tend to lurk. Lol
     Anyway, I just ordered my very first VCA piece:  the single motif Vintage Alhambra pendant in onyx.  Now I'm worried that I won't love it when I get it (hopefully tomorrow).  I tried searching here and elsewhere for modeling pics of this pendant, but the onyx doesn't seem to be as popular as the MOP.  I chose the onyx because I wear a lot of black and I hoped the onyx would tie the pendant in with much of my wardrobe.  If I don't like it once I receive it, does the online boutique allow exchanges?  I have considered the single motif all-gold pendant and the Byzantine pendant as alternates, as I know these would coordinate with other jewelry I have and wear often.  Thoughts?  I wish I could consider the multiple motif necklaces and bracelets, but my budget is only around 3K this time.  Maybe someday, though!  Lol.
     Again, thanks for being the best thread on TPF and always keeping it classy!    Sorry this is so long-winded.


----------



## Birdonce

FYI: I was at a reception at the Neiman Marcus in Bellevue, WA and the Van Cleef and Arpels had some very beautiful museum pieces (and an unusual ballerina pin) that were shipped in. Not sure when they are going back, but wanted to alert any local gals that are fans who might want to see them. 
Fancy jewelry is not really my thing, but it was fun to try on gorgeous pieces like this!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HeidiDavis said:


> Hello, Ladies!
> 
> 
> This is my first VCA post and only my second ever TPF post!  As someone said above:  the gals in this thread all seem so lovely and kind to one another.  Some of the other threads can get a bit snarky on occasion, which terrifies techno hermits like me, so I just tend to lurk. Lol
> Anyway, I just ordered my very first VCA piece:  the single motif Vintage Alhambra pendant in onyx.  Now I'm worried that I won't love it when I get it (hopefully tomorrow).  I tried searching here and elsewhere for modeling pics of this pendant, but the onyx doesn't seem to be as popular as the MOP.  I chose the onyx because I wear a lot of black and I hoped the onyx would tie the pendant in with much of my wardrobe.  If I don't like it once I receive it, does the online boutique allow exchanges?  I have considered the single motif all-gold pendant and the Byzantine pendant as alternates, as I know these would coordinate with other jewelry I have and wear often.  Thoughts?  I wish I could consider the multiple motif necklaces and bracelets, but my budget is only around 3K this time.  Maybe someday, though!  Lol.
> Again, thanks for being the best thread on TPF and always keeping it classy!    Sorry this is so long-winded.



Try not to worry. I think you are going too LOVE your onyx piece.  How exciting!!!!!!


----------



## ChaneLisette

PennyD2911 said:


> When I did a Google search for the turquoise I saw the ones on eBay. I don't buy things on eBay but I took a look at them. None of the ones I saw mentioned having the Certificate of Authenticity.  So I guess it's buy at your own risk.



I have not looked at the turquoise on ebay but I hope everyone is cautious when buying off of ebay. I have recently seen many fake malachite and diamond alhambra pendants. They have boxes and paperwork so it is scary. There are good deals that are legitimate but if it is too good to be true it likely is.


----------



## Candice0985

ChaneLisette said:


> I have not looked at the turquoise on ebay but I hope everyone is cautious when buying off of ebay. I have recently seen many fake malachite and diamond alhambra pendants. They have boxes and paperwork so it is scary. There are good deals that are legitimate but if it is too good to be true it likely is.



there was a diamond alhambra pendant that only went for around 3k on ebay a few weeks back. i was tempted to bid but when a 8k pendant starts at 0.99 auction it rings alarms for me! i hope it was authentic as whoever one it got a great deal!


----------



## ChaneLisette

Candice0985 said:


> there was a diamond alhambra pendant that only went for around 3k on ebay a few weeks back. i was tempted to bid but when a 8k pendant starts at 0.99 auction it rings alarms for me! i hope it was authentic as whoever one it got a great deal!



I am pretty sure that one was fake. It is awful for the person who spent so much on an item that is not what they thought it should be. There are a couple of lower feedback sellers selling these fake necklaces right now so it is always good to be careful.


----------



## HeidiDavis

texasgirliegirl said:


> Try not to worry. I think you are going too LOVE your onyx piece.  How exciting!!!!!!


Thank you!  It IS exciting!  I wanted a classic piece that would hopefully kick-off my collection so that later (you know, when my ship has come in and all of that...lol), I could add some of the other beautiful pieces that you ladies have showcased here!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ChaneLisette said:


> I am pretty sure that one was fake. It is awful for the person who spent so much on an item that is not what they thought it should be. There are a couple of lower feedback sellers selling these fake necklaces right now so it is always good to be careful.



Be careful and if you see what is clearly a fake, report it. It's very easy. Just click  on a button...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HeidiDavis said:


> Thank you!  It IS exciting!  I wanted a classic piece that would hopefully kick-off my collection so that later (you know, when my ship has come in and all of that...lol), I could add some of the other beautiful pieces that you ladies have showcased here!



Plan for the earrings....!!


----------



## HeidiDavis

texasgirliegirl said:


> Plan for the earrings....!!


I would love the matching onyx Alhambra earrings!  Do you recommend the sweet size or the vintage?  I have long hair so my earrings sometimes get lost in it, but larger earrings can overwhelm me as my face is small.  Decision, decisions!!!!


----------



## ChaneLisette

texasgirliegirl said:


> Be careful and if you see what is clearly a fake, report it. It's very easy. Just click  on a button...



I always report them when I see them but they do not always take them down. It is so frustrating.


----------



## Reinita

Does any one of you have seen this VCA design ? From what collection it is? Thanks for your help.


----------



## hopingoneday

HeidiDavis said:


> Hello, Ladies!
> 
> 
> This is my first VCA post and only my second ever TPF post!  As someone said above:  the gals in this thread all seem so lovely and kind to one another.  Some of the other threads can get a bit snarky on occasion, which terrifies techno hermits like me, so I just tend to lurk. Lol
> Anyway, I just ordered my very first VCA piece:  the single motif Vintage Alhambra pendant in onyx.  Now I'm worried that I won't love it when I get it (hopefully tomorrow).  I tried searching here and elsewhere for modeling pics of this pendant, but the onyx doesn't seem to be as popular as the MOP.  I chose the onyx because I wear a lot of black and I hoped the onyx would tie the pendant in with much of my wardrobe.  If I don't like it once I receive it, does the online boutique allow exchanges?  I have considered the single motif all-gold pendant and the Byzantine pendant as alternates, as I know these would coordinate with other jewelry I have and wear often.  Thoughts?  I wish I could consider the multiple motif necklaces and bracelets, but my budget is only around 3K this time.  Maybe someday, though!  Lol.
> Again, thanks for being the best thread on TPF and always keeping it classy!    Sorry this is so long-winded.



Hey, Heidi!  Welcome out of the shadows - LOL!
I tried responding to this from my phone earlier today but for some reason it wouldn't work.  Sorry about that.

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the black onyx alhambra.  I think it is the most versatile of any of the stones offered, other than perhaps the all-gold, but that is a toss-up.  Interestingly, I almost never see the single motif onyx pendant out in the wild, so to speak - not that I see any of the others very often either.  I think this is terrific:  it will be recognizable to those "in the know," or simply a beautiful necklace for those who aren't as "into" jewelry, and you won't see it everywhere you go!  

Put aside your worries and see how you feel about it when it arrives. I'll bet you're going to love it. I've never bought from the online boutique, but the one time I had had any second thoughts or issues with a purchase, my local boutique was AMAZING and offered to take the piece back - even though it was probably seven or eight months after purchase (I mentioned in passing that I really didn't find myself wearing this particular piece much and the store manager immediately said, "then we have to take it back!  You should only have what you love" - talk about cementing me as a customer forever!!!).  

If you are as in love with the pendant as I think you'll be once it arrives, the only thing I'd encourage you to consider is maybe extending the length and adding a jump ring if it doesn't already have one.  VCA typically extends necklaces 2" free of charge.  If you do this, you'll have the option of wearing the pendant either nestled into your throat OR over clothing more easily.  Depending on the neckline of what you're wearing, you'll find that the pendant looks best at different lengths and you'll like having the flexibility.

Major congrats on this purchase!!!


----------



## hopingoneday

HeidiDavis said:


> I would love the matching onyx Alhambra earrings!  Do you recommend the sweet size or the vintage?  I have long hair so my earrings sometimes get lost in it, but larger earrings can overwhelm me as my face is small.  Decision, decisions!!!!



OK, so some questions first:
-are you the sort of woman who wears jewelry EVERY DAY or just when you go out at night?
-What is your style?  Casual? Dressy? 
-Where do you spend the majority of your day (in a school, an office environment, .)

That will help us to help you.  Your hair may be long now but hairstyles change; you should purchase earrings that flatter your face shape and work with your lifestyle.  VCA purchases are expensive enough that they need to have longevity through as many phases of your life as possible though!

And, as TGG and I almost always say, consider the frivoles too!  They're amazing earrings.


----------



## hopingoneday

stylemechanel said:


> I do think you are wise hopingoneday.....and maybe, someday we can meet and I can use your help with the next piece I buy. Beverly Hills? Las Vegas? Just asking....and hoping...



LOL!  At the moment my lifestyle is quite boring, I am pretty homebound!!!  Fantasy Me would love to meet you in Beverly Hills or Vegas, though...  Maybe one day when the kids have flown the coop!


----------



## hopingoneday

Reinita said:


> Does any one of you have seen this VCA design ? From what collection it is? Thanks for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2787697



Wow, they're so pretty but I'm afraid I'm no help.


----------



## hopingoneday

Birdonce said:


> FYI: I was at a reception at the Neiman Marcus in Bellevue, WA and the Van Cleef and Arpels had some very beautiful museum pieces (and an unusual ballerina pin) that were shipped in. Not sure when they are going back, but wanted to alert any local gals that are fans who might want to see them.
> Fancy jewelry is not really my thing, but it was fun to try on gorgeous pieces like this!



This ring looks lovely on you.


----------



## cung

Hard to tell about the authenticity from the pics and listing. Some trusted ebay seller (eg. doverjewelry) always list their items with 0.99 starting bids, maybe to avoid the fee??? But eventually the great item always ends up with high price. I won't rely on the authentication cert. as well because it is very easy to be made with a color printer. If I intend to buy expensive items on ebay, I would look for the one offered by reputable sellers who run B&M stores and have listed their items outside off ebay. Those sellers just use ebay as an alternative sales option, and always offer authentic guarantee and no question asked return policy.


----------



## hopingoneday

cung said:


> Hard to tell about the authenticity from the pics and listing. Some trusted ebay seller (eg. doverjewelry) always list their items with 0.99 starting bids, maybe to avoid the fee??? But eventually the great item always ends up with high price. I won't rely on the authentication cert. as well because it is very easy to be made with a color printer. If I intend to buy expensive items on ebay, I would look for the one offered by reputable sellers who run B&M stores and have listed their items outside off ebay. Those sellers just use ebay as an alternative sales option, and always offer authentic guarantee and no question asked return policy.




Cung you make an excellent point  the vendor I bought from did indeed have a brick-and-mortar store, and offered a no questions return policy as well. I don't think I would've made the purchase without those two things!


----------



## StudentDoc

I hope they get more turquoise soon, I really want the vintage Alhambra turquoise pendant! One of these days I'm going to post an updated picture to the family portrait tread...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HeidiDavis said:


> I would love the matching onyx Alhambra earrings!  Do you recommend the sweet size or the vintage?  I have long hair so my earrings sometimes get lost in it, but larger earrings can overwhelm me as my face is small.  Decision, decisions!!!!



I have the regular vintage size and wear them nearly every day. I don't find them to be too large.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ChaneLisette said:


> I always report them when I see them but they do not always take them down. It is so frustrating.



Me too !!! Sometimes I feel like the VCA  police.


----------



## PennyD2911

HeidiDavis said:


> Hello, Ladies!
> 
> 
> This is my first VCA post and only my second ever TPF post!  As someone said above:  the gals in this thread all seem so lovely and kind to one another.  Some of the other threads can get a bit snarky on occasion, which terrifies techno hermits like me, so I just tend to lurk. Lol
> Anyway, I just ordered my very first VCA piece:  the single motif Vintage Alhambra pendant in onyx.  Now I'm worried that I won't love it when I get it (hopefully tomorrow).  I tried searching here and elsewhere for modeling pics of this pendant, but the onyx doesn't seem to be as popular as the MOP.  I chose the onyx because I wear a lot of black and I hoped the onyx would tie the pendant in with much of my wardrobe.  If I don't like it once I receive it, does the online boutique allow exchanges?  I have considered the single motif all-gold pendant and the Byzantine pendant as alternates, as I know these would coordinate with other jewelry I have and wear often.  Thoughts?  I wish I could consider the multiple motif necklaces and bracelets, but my budget is only around 3K this time.  Maybe someday, though!  Lol.
> Again, thanks for being the best thread on TPF and always keeping it classy!    Sorry this is so long-winded.



Hello Heidi 
Welcome!
I think you will love your new Alhambra Vintage Pendant in Onyx.  As hopingoneday has said,  onyx and the all yellow gold are quintessential VCA Alahambra.  Those two tend to work so easily with most wardrobe pieces.  My first VCA purchase was the MOP five motif bracelet. It was beautiful, but on my pale skin it just got lost.  I returned it for the Magic Alhambra Pendant also in MOP.  The Magic size in MOP works for me because it is much larger than the Vintage size so the MOP doesn't just fade into my skin.  My next piece was the 5 motif vintage bracelet in onyx which works perfectly with my skin tone. The onyx also works very well with my wardrobe which consists of black, gray, white and the occasional red.  I have a 10 motif vintage in onyx in NY now being lengthened.  I'm really excited about it , can't wait until I have it!  I also purchased the 5 motif vintage bracelet  in all YG. I love &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; that bracelet.  The YG is beautiful works with everything and isn't fragile like the other stones. There are no worries about getting it wet so I wear it all the time. 
As you choose each VCA  piece you will become more aware of which pieces work best for you. If a piece looks perfect for you and then after you receive it you find it is not then return it and try another piece. In time you will find exactly what "your perfect VCA pieces are."
Please keep us updated on your new onyx pendant. &#128144;


----------



## dessert1st

HeidiDavis said:


> Hello, Ladies!
> 
> 
> This is my first VCA post and only my second ever TPF post!  As someone said above:  the gals in this thread all seem so lovely and kind to one another.  Some of the other threads can get a bit snarky on occasion, which terrifies techno hermits like me, so I just tend to lurk. Lol
> Anyway, I just ordered my very first VCA piece:  the single motif Vintage Alhambra pendant in onyx.  Now I'm worried that I won't love it when I get it (hopefully tomorrow).  I tried searching here and elsewhere for modeling pics of this pendant, but the onyx doesn't seem to be as popular as the MOP.  I chose the onyx because I wear a lot of black and I hoped the onyx would tie the pendant in with much of my wardrobe.  If I don't like it once I receive it, does the online boutique allow exchanges?  I have considered the single motif all-gold pendant and the Byzantine pendant as alternates, as I know these would coordinate with other jewelry I have and wear often.  Thoughts?  I wish I could consider the multiple motif necklaces and bracelets, but my budget is only around 3K this time.  Maybe someday, though!  Lol.
> Again, thanks for being the best thread on TPF and always keeping it classy!    Sorry this is so long-winded.




A first VCA piece is just so so exciting.  Congratulations!!  I have never seen the single onyx worn but as others have said, onyx is amazing and such a classic.  I hope you love it once you wear it.  Don't fret too much. Once it arrives then decide but I have a good feeling about it.  

Can't wait to see your reveal and modeling pics. Yay!


----------



## HeidiDavis

Thank you so much, ladies, for your sweet and thoughtful replies!  I appreciate being made to feel so welcome in this fun thread! 


My pendant should arrive today or tomorrow, and I am getting excited!  It was very hard to pull the trigger since I haven't been able to see any of the pieces in real time.  I tried to check some out earlier this month when I was up in Aspen, as they have a VCA seasonal store there, but unfortunately it was being remodeled.  Eventually it should be a gorgeous state-of-the-art boutique, just in case any of you will be heading that way anytime soon!  The SA there is Ignacio and he was lovely when I spoke with him.


I'm a SAHM mom of four right now, so I don't dress up much in my day-to-day life.  Lots of leggings and gym shorts and boring but comfy clothes.  But my DH and I are foodies, so we do eat out at nice restaurants a couple times a month.  And I love to dress up, especially in black, which is why I thought the onyx single motif might be a good start for me.  All of my accessories tend to be black.  The onyx Alhambra earrings would probably be a wonderful next addition if the pendant is a go.  I will attempt to post pics when it gets here!  Hooray!


----------



## hermes_fan

HeidiDavis said:


> Hello, Ladies!
> 
> 
> This is my first VCA post and only my second ever TPF post!  As someone said above:  the gals in this thread all seem so lovely and kind to one another.  Some of the other threads can get a bit snarky on occasion, which terrifies techno hermits like me, so I just tend to lurk. Lol
> Anyway, I just ordered my very first VCA piece:  the single motif Vintage Alhambra pendant in onyx.  Now I'm worried that I won't love it when I get it (hopefully tomorrow).  I tried searching here and elsewhere for modeling pics of this pendant, but the onyx doesn't seem to be as popular as the MOP.  I chose the onyx because I wear a lot of black and I hoped the onyx would tie the pendant in with much of my wardrobe.  If I don't like it once I receive it, does the online boutique allow exchanges?  I have considered the single motif all-gold pendant and the Byzantine pendant as alternates, as I know these would coordinate with other jewelry I have and wear often.  Thoughts?  I wish I could consider the multiple motif necklaces and bracelets, but my budget is only around 3K this time.  Maybe someday, though!  Lol.
> Again, thanks for being the best thread on TPF and always keeping it classy!    Sorry this is so long-winded.



You will LOVE the onyx. I went whole hog on the YG MOP but I think the onyx pops more. And I believe many on this thread will agree. However if you don't love it i think you can get a store credit and trust me--you'll find something you love and you will want more!!


----------



## Candice0985

HeidiDavis said:


> Thank you so much, ladies, for your sweet and thoughtful replies!  I appreciate being made to feel so welcome in this fun thread!
> 
> 
> My pendant should arrive today or tomorrow, and I am getting excited!  It was very hard to pull the trigger since I haven't been able to see any of the pieces in real time.  I tried to check some out earlier this month when I was up in Aspen, as they have a VCA seasonal store there, but unfortunately it was being remodeled.  Eventually it should be a gorgeous state-of-the-art boutique, just in case any of you will be heading that way anytime soon!  The SA there is Ignacio and he was lovely when I spoke with him.
> 
> 
> I'm a SAHM mom of four right now, so I don't dress up much in my day-to-day life.  Lots of leggings and gym shorts and boring but comfy clothes.  But my DH and I are foodies, so we do eat out at nice restaurants a couple times a month.  And I love to dress up, especially in black, which is why I thought the onyx single motif might be a good start for me.  All of my accessories tend to be black.  The onyx Alhambra earrings would probably be a wonderful next addition if the pendant is a go.  I will attempt to post pics when it gets here!  Hooray!


so exciting!!! i'm you get it today 

the onyx is stunning with YG! i have seen it worn IRL, but not in the position to take a photo of this person! i looks very regal and timeless. I recently bought my first single motif necklace and i love it, great for everyday wear. i would still love to get the onyx YG and YG turquoise...one day. 2015 i'm trying to focus less on jewellery and more on travel, wardrobe etc... 

cant wait to see your photos when it arrives!


----------



## kamasakiyuki

Hi there,

This is my first VCA purchase, ) 

i was all excited while waiting for its delivery from Japan. However the length of the necklace got me worried about its authenticity, it seems longer from the normal pendants I tried in the boutiques...LOL

I am going to take it for engraving tomorrow, was wondering if i could shorten the length at VCA dealer as well? If there is any authenticity issue they will let me know right?

Thanksss!!!


----------



## stylemechanel

HeidiDavis said:


> Thank you!  It IS exciting!  I wanted a classic piece that would hopefully kick-off my collection so that later (you know, when my ship has come in and all of that...lol), I could add some of the other beautiful pieces that you ladies have showcased here!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Plan for the earrings....!!




And a bracelet....and a ring.....and then another pendant 

Oh and congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kamasakiyuki said:


> Hi there,
> 
> This is my first VCA purchase, )
> 
> i was all excited while waiting for its delivery from Japan. However the length of the necklace got me worried about its authenticity, it seems longer from the normal pendants I tried in the boutiques...LOL
> 
> I am going to take it for engraving tomorrow, was wondering if i could shorten the length at VCA dealer as well? If there is any authenticity issue they will let me know right?
> 
> Thanksss!!!



Can you measure the chain and tell us how long it is ?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kamasakiyuki said:


> Hi there,
> 
> This is my first VCA purchase, )
> 
> i was all excited while waiting for its delivery from Japan. However the length of the necklace got me worried about its authenticity, it seems longer from the normal pendants I tried in the boutiques...LOL
> 
> I am going to take it for engraving tomorrow, was wondering if i could shorten the length at VCA dealer as well? If there is any authenticity issue they will let me know right?
> 
> Thanksss!!!



Have you posting in the authenticity thread? It's more common for people to need to lengthen the pendants vs shorten so you are right to be concerned, especially if you didn't buy from it from Van Cleef.  There are fakes out there so you always need to be careful.


----------



## hopingoneday

kamasakiyuki said:


> Hi there,
> 
> This is my first VCA purchase, )
> 
> i was all excited while waiting for its delivery from Japan. However the length of the necklace got me worried about its authenticity, it seems longer from the normal pendants I tried in the boutiques...LOL
> 
> I am going to take it for engraving tomorrow, was wondering if i could shorten the length at VCA dealer as well? If there is any authenticity issue they will let me know right?
> 
> Thanksss!!!


Yes, VCA will shorten it for you.  They will charge you something for it (probably in the ballpark of $200 or so), and they'll refuse to work on it if it's not authentic.  That's a much cheaper route to go to confirm authenticity than paying for authentication which is currently around $1,200.  It's a little hard to tell from your photos, but I have to say it looks good to me!  Beautiful necklace.  Enjoy!


----------



## ChaneLisette

kamasakiyuki said:


> Hi there,
> 
> This is my first VCA purchase, )
> 
> i was all excited while waiting for its delivery from Japan. However the length of the necklace got me worried about its authenticity, it seems longer from the normal pendants I tried in the boutiques...LOL
> 
> I am going to take it for engraving tomorrow, was wondering if i could shorten the length at VCA dealer as well? If there is any authenticity issue they will let me know right?
> 
> Thanksss!!!



I agree with TGG, pendants normally need to be lengthened. And unfortunately this is commonly faked. Please do get this authenticated.


----------



## hopingoneday

HeidiDavis said:


> Thank you so much, ladies, for your sweet and thoughtful replies!  I appreciate being made to feel so welcome in this fun thread!
> 
> 
> My pendant should arrive today or tomorrow, and I am getting excited!  It was very hard to pull the trigger since I haven't been able to see any of the pieces in real time.  I tried to check some out earlier this month when I was up in Aspen, as they have a VCA seasonal store there, but unfortunately it was being remodeled.  Eventually it should be a gorgeous state-of-the-art boutique, just in case any of you will be heading that way anytime soon!  The SA there is Ignacio and he was lovely when I spoke with him.
> 
> 
> I'm a SAHM mom of four right now, so I don't dress up much in my day-to-day life.  Lots of leggings and gym shorts and boring but comfy clothes.  But my DH and I are foodies, so we do eat out at nice restaurants a couple times a month.  And I love to dress up, especially in black, which is why I thought the onyx single motif might be a good start for me.  All of my accessories tend to be black.  The onyx Alhambra earrings would probably be a wonderful next addition if the pendant is a go.  I will attempt to post pics when it gets here!  Hooray!


Enjoy your kids!  Sounds blissful.
I think based on what you say of your lifestyle I'd recommend either vintage size alhambra motifs or small frivoles.  Either can be worn everyday AND also for nice dinners out.  The sweet size are adorable and I love mine for when I run around during the day, but they are not really so nice for going out at night, I find. The vintage size look really nice dressed up and yet they're still perfectly appropriate even for working out!


----------



## hopingoneday

StudentDoc said:


> I hope they get more turquoise soon, I really want the vintage Alhambra turquoise pendant! One of these days I'm going to post an updated picture to the family portrait tread...


Do post a picture when you have time.  It's always so much fun to see everyone's VCA "families."


----------



## cung

I found a great deal preloved lotus ring, pm me if you are interested. I am not selling any, just want to pass info to the one who might want it.


----------



## kamasakiyuki

Thank you for your reply!!

the length in total is about 42cm and 46cm instead  of 38-42 cm. And yes i have posted in the authenticity thread...


----------



## hopingoneday

kamasakiyuki said:


> Thank you for your reply!!
> 
> 
> 
> the length in total is about 42cm and 46cm instead  of 38-42 cm. And yes i have posted in the authenticity thread...




It sounds like VCA has already added the max. 4cm in additional length.


----------



## Glamslam

Hello

Here's my VCA turquoise special order in white gold : magic alhambra pendant and ring with a vintage alhambra bracelet


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Glamslam said:


> Hello
> 
> Here's my VCA turquoise special order in white gold : magic alhambra pendant and ring with a vintage alhambra bracelet



Pretty. 
Lucky since turquoise is so limited right now. 
How long did it take?


----------



## PennyD2911

Glamslam said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my VCA turquoise special order in white gold : magic alhambra pendant and ring with a vintage alhambra bracelet




Very pretty. Did you order these recently?  I was told Turquoise was not even available for special order. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## hopingoneday

Glamslam said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my VCA turquoise special order in white gold : magic alhambra pendant and ring with a vintage alhambra bracelet




I'm shocked - my boutique told me no special orders for turquoise (or grey mop)! You are very lucky!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Perhaps this is an order from Europe? I've heard that turquoise was more plentiful in France ( last year).  
A turquoise 20 motif (yg) was my very first VCA purchase. Little did I know at the time how fortunate I would feel to have that piece now, since it's so difficult to find now.


----------



## dr.watson

Glamslam said:


> Hello
> 
> Here's my VCA turquoise special order in white gold : magic alhambra pendant and ring with a vintage alhambra bracelet



Very special. Beautiful set. Enjoy !!!!


----------



## HeidiDavis

Happy Saturday, Ladies!


My single motif Alhambra pendant came yesterday and it is perfect!  The gold and onyx are such a striking combination!  The size was just what I was looking for--not too small and not too large.  The only thing is that I will have to have it lengthened for sure.  I am tall-ish and it definitely looks a little too short on me.  Bummer, as I don't want to part with it!  Anyone have any idea how the lengthening process works when the item was ordered through the online boutique?


I will post pics once I have my daughter here to show me how.  I am really lame when it comes to anything having to do with computers or technology!  


Thanks, everyone, for your advice and support!  I'm definitely hooked on VCA now!


----------



## dessert1st

Glamslam said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my VCA turquoise special order in white gold : magic alhambra pendant and ring with a vintage alhambra bracelet





Beautiful and very lucky! Those are very hard to get! Enjoy it!!


----------



## dessert1st

texasgirliegirl said:


> Perhaps this is an order from Europe? I've heard that turquoise was more plentiful in France ( last year).
> 
> A turquoise 20 motif (yg) was my very first VCA purchase. Little did I know at the time how fortunate I would feel to have that piece now, since it's so difficult to find now.




Wish I had your brilliance! And foresight. Imagine the money saved compared to now on all VCA let alone  turquoise.  Sigh...  But I am extremely grateful to have one also. It's almost like striking gold!  Lol!


----------



## Glamslam

Hello ladies

That's true they are no longer turquoise available at VCA, i've done my special order in Paris more than 6 months ago, 

You are so lucky to have a 20 motifs turquoise necklace, even in Europe you can't find turquoise jewellery, 
 Thanks a lot i am so happy to share


----------



## dessert1st

Glamslam said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> 
> 
> That's true they are no longer turquoise available at VCA, i've done my special order in Paris more than 6 months ago,
> 
> 
> 
> You are so lucky to have a 20 motifs turquoise necklace, even in Europe you can't find turquoise jewellery,
> 
> Thanks a lot i am so happy to share




Interesting info.  Thanks for sharing with us.  Am so happy for you because those are such incredible pieces.  Yay!


----------



## stylemechanel

Glamslam said:


> Hello
> 
> Here's my VCA turquoise special order in white gold : magic alhambra pendant and ring with a vintage alhambra bracelet



Wow, what beautiful pieces Glamslam. Congratulations on your special order  - which makes these pieces even more amazing.


----------



## tutushopper

Glamslam said:


> Hello
> 
> Here's my VCA turquoise special order in white gold : magic alhambra pendant and ring with a vintage alhambra bracelet



Stunning set; congrats on this beautiful and coveted set. I'm sure they each look lovely on you.


----------



## perleegirl

Glamslam said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my VCA turquoise special order in white gold : magic alhambra pendant and ring with a vintage alhambra bracelet




So Will VCA make the magic pendant with any stone on special orders?


----------



## Glamslam

dessert1st said:


> Interesting info.  Thanks for sharing with us.  Am so happy for you because those are such incredible pieces.  Yay!


Thank you for letting me share&#128521;


----------



## Glamslam

perleegirl said:


> So Will VCA make the magic pendant with any stone on special orders?


Well i think so... And what stone were you thinking about?


----------



## Glamslam

tutushopper said:


> Stunning set; congrats on this beautiful and coveted set. I'm sure they each look lovely on you.


You are adorable&#128144;


----------



## Glamslam

stylemechanel said:


> Wow, what beautiful pieces Glamslam. Congratulations on your special order  - which makes these pieces even more amazing.


Yes I feel so lucky&#10024; thank you very much dear


----------



## Suzie

Glamslam said:


> You are adorable&#128144;



Just beautiful, I have the ring with the diamond in the middle but mine is the smaller size. I love the large size of your ring.


----------



## Florasun

Glamslam said:


> You are adorable&#128144;



I love your set! The ring is TDF! 
You are lucky to get this size. My NM SA said that the only size turquoise that VCA is sending right now is the sweet, because they are having trouble finding larger pieces of flawless turquoise. Have any of you ladies heard this also?


----------



## perleegirl

Glamslam said:


> Well i think so... And what stone were you thinking about?


Turquoise or onyx would be great! I just never knew that was an option. Is your ring magic also?


----------



## allure244

Glamslam said:


> You are adorable&#128144;



Gorgeous!


----------



## Lexgal

It's been one of those weeks but here is one combo with my new YG a large variation.


----------



## Suzie

Lexgal said:


> It's been one of those weeks but here is one combo with my new YG a large variation.



Love the mixtures of sizes and metals.


----------



## wren

Lexgal said:


> It's been one of those weeks but here is one combo with my new YG a large variation.



Love your stack! What size are the smaller rings? Medium or small?


----------



## jssl1688

Lexgal said:


> It's been one of those weeks but here is one combo with my new YG a large variation.


Love all the variations in sizes. I've been looking at these recently to stack with some of my eternity bands. But have a hard time deciding which to go with. My local VCA for some reason don't carry many of the perlee rings. Not even VCA so it's hard to try them on and get an idea. Would you mind telling me how many mm is the small and med u have there?




Glamslam said:


> You are adorable&#55357;&#56464;


Looks great on you. Love them all.



Glamslam said:


> Hello
> 
> Here's my VCA turquoise special order in white gold : magic alhambra pendant and ring with a vintage alhambra bracelet



Oh my!!! All the turquoise pieces looks amazing. So lucky to have these pieces.


----------



## jssl1688

just wanted to share a photo of me and hubby this weekend at a concert! wearing my 20 motif yg and mop with large frivoles


----------



## Lexgal

wren said:


> Love your stack! What size are the smaller rings? Medium or small?




Yg is small and WG is medium.


----------



## Suzie

jssl1688 said:


> just wanted to share a photo of me and hubby this weekend at a concert! wearing my 20 motif yg and mop with large frivoles



Gorgeous and they look great with animal print.


----------



## kimber418

jssl1688 said:


> just wanted to share a photo of me and hubby this weekend at a concert! wearing my 20 motif yg and mop with large frivoles



jssl1688~

Your picture with your hubby is awesome!  Love the yg and mop 20 motifs together.I have worn mine together many times with my small YG frivole.    The large YG Frivole are on my short list as are the WG.   I just love the frivole earring. IT is so wearable.  I also have the pave.  In the end I want to own the entire collection and never buy another pair of earrings.  At least that is what I will tell my husband.


----------



## wren

jssl1688 said:


> just wanted to share a photo of me and hubby this weekend at a concert! wearing my 20 motif yg and mop with large frivoles


So so pretty!


----------



## PennyD2911

jssl1688 said:


> just wanted to share a photo of me and hubby this weekend at a concert! wearing my 20 motif yg and mop with large frivoles




Very pretty!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

Lexgal said:


> It's been one of those weeks but here is one combo with my new YG a large variation.




The Variation is YG is really pretty. I've been looking at those too.  Thinking about the onyx and YG in the new Colours collection to wear with my 5 motif onyx bracelet. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## stylemechanel

jssl1688 said:


> just wanted to share a photo of me and hubby this weekend at a concert! wearing my 20 motif yg and mop with large frivoles



Thank you so much for sharing jssl1 The photo of you wearing both necklaces is beautiful!!


----------



## stylemechanel

Glamslam said:


> You are adorable&#128144;



 Looks so perfect with your skin tone. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## stylemechanel

Lexgal said:


> It's been one of those weeks but here is one combo with my new YG a large variation.



Thank you Lexgal for the close up and variety. They look great on you!!!


----------



## tutushopper

Glamslam said:


> You are adorable&#128144;



These look so do pretty on you!


----------



## tutushopper

jssl1688 said:


> just wanted to share a photo of me and hubby this weekend at a concert! wearing my 20 motif yg and mop with large frivoles



Gorgeous!


----------



## tutushopper

Lexgal said:


> It's been one of those weeks but here is one combo with my new YG a large variation.



These look so pretty and fun to mix and match!


----------



## jssl1688

tutushopper said:


> Gorgeous!



thank you tutushopper



stylemechanel said:


> Thank you so much for sharing jssl1 The photo of you wearing both necklaces is beautiful!!



your welcome, i don't often post but every time i wear my vca's i always think of you lovelies on tpf and want to come by and say hi by sharing a pic.  thank you stylemechanel



PennyD2911 said:


> Very pretty!
> 
> thank you penny
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum





wren said:


> So so pretty!



thank you wren



kimber418 said:


> jssl1688~
> 
> Your picture with your hubby is awesome!  Love the yg and mop 20 motifs together.I have worn mine together many times with my small YG frivole.    The large YG Frivole are on my short list as are the WG.   I just love the frivole earring. IT is so wearable.  I also have the pave.  In the end I want to own the entire collection and never buy another pair of earrings.  At least that is what I will tell my husband.



thanks kimber. i love the yg and mop too, they just fit my wardrobe in so many ways and i never have a problem pairing it up or down. i'm trying to wear my frivole more these days, but i use to ignore them due to my sensitive ears. i'm sure your small frivoles are gorg, isn't it a beautiful paring with the yg mop!! I would love the pave, however, it's still under debate if I need anymore earrings, since I can't wear it much. Regards to my (I won't need another & last one) purchases, I just keep my mouth shut these days, I've made too many empty promises already.haha



Suzie said:


> Gorgeous and they look great with animal print.



thank you suzie


----------



## texasgirliegirl

jssl1688 said:


> just wanted to share a photo of me and hubby this weekend at a concert! wearing my 20 motif yg and mop with large frivoles



So pretty!!!


----------



## stay_chic

purseinsanity said:


>



Stunning purseinsanity! Love every piece.  What is the brand of the ring? I love the placements of diamonds there.


----------



## Coconuts40

jssl1688 said:


> just wanted to share a photo of me and hubby this weekend at a concert! wearing my 20 motif yg and mop with large frivoles


Wow, how beautiful.  The frivole are such a perfect pair of earrings to wear with alhambra.  You are wearing three VCA pieces and yet it doesn't look like it's too much.  Beautiful!!


----------



## Coconuts40

Hi ladies, Hope you are all doing well!

I have a question about pairing Letterwood/Pink gold with other jewelry...I want to buy the Magic Alhambra 1 motif long necklace which I think is so beautiful.   However, all my VCA jewelry is white gold, and this is pink gold.  I want to break out of the habit of buying only WG to have some variety in my collection.  However, I am holding back because I don't have any earrings that will go with this necklace...which of course will have to change if I buy this necklace 

For those of you who have a pink gold necklace (with or without letter wood) , what earrings  do you wear it with?


----------



## stylemechanel

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi ladies, Hope you are all doing well!
> 
> I have a question about pairing Letterwood/Pink gold with other jewelry...I want to buy the Magic Alhambra 1 motif long necklace which I think is so beautiful.   However, all my VCA jewelry is white gold, and this is pink gold.  I want to break out of the habit of buying only WG to have some variety in my collection.  However, I am holding back because I don't have any earrings that will go with this necklace...which of course will have to change if I buy this necklace
> 
> For those of you who have a pink gold necklace (with or without letter wood) , what earrings  do you wear it with?



Hi Coconuts, I do not have  any pg from VCA yet. I just wanted to encourage you to go the boutique and try the pendant on with different pieces. Take some  pictures, and  come show us. I am sure when you see the photos ( the camera doesn't lie and VCA is really great about allowing photos) the very knowledgeable ladies here on tPF will be able to help you. 

I did try on a few pg pieces when I was there last. For me, with my skin tone, the pg worked with my platinum pieces. I really think  you need to see it on.

We can't wait to see!!!!!


----------



## ChaneLisette

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi ladies, Hope you are all doing well!
> 
> I have a question about pairing Letterwood/Pink gold with other jewelry...I want to buy the Magic Alhambra 1 motif long necklace which I think is so beautiful.   However, all my VCA jewelry is white gold, and this is pink gold.  I want to break out of the habit of buying only WG to have some variety in my collection.  However, I am holding back because I don't have any earrings that will go with this necklace...which of course will have to change if I buy this necklace
> 
> For those of you who have a pink gold necklace (with or without letter wood) , what earrings  do you wear it with?



I always wear my diamond studs set in platinum and think my pink gold VCA necklaces look good with them.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi ladies, Hope you are all doing well!
> 
> I have a question about pairing Letterwood/Pink gold with other jewelry...I want to buy the Magic Alhambra 1 motif long necklace which I think is so beautiful.   However, all my VCA jewelry is white gold, and this is pink gold.  I want to break out of the habit of buying only WG to have some variety in my collection.  However, I am holding back because I don't have any earrings that will go with this necklace...which of course will have to change if I buy this necklace
> 
> For those of you who have a pink gold necklace (with or without letter wood) , what earrings  do you wear it with?



This is such a great question because I found myself in the same situation. 
I really like the pg perlee hoops with the letterwood.  Another option is simple diamond studs which always look right with everything. 
Finally , I don't see a huge difference between the pg and the yg. You could easily wear your letterwood piece with yg earrings. Many of us have fallen for the frivole earrings.
Hope this helps !!


----------



## hopingoneday

ChaneLisette said:


> I always wear my diamond studs set in platinum and think my pink gold VCA necklaces look good with them.




+1.  I normally don't choose to wear pink gold and yellow gold together so much, but with the VCA pink gold, which is subtle, I think it looks really nice. My SA always wears a pink gold VCA watch with yellow gold or white gold pieces and it all looks terrific together!  And diamonds go with everything


----------



## cung

Hi there, 

I am about to purchase my very first vca piece, vintage onyx pendant. I have posted in this thread for my dilemma between frivole earclips and gold 10 motif necklace before, as some of you may recall. While waiting for my trip to vca next year, I find a great deal of this preloved pendant and decide I could get a early bday gift for myself   Now my question is how to authenticate the pendant. Some ladies here have posted you could ask for shorten/lengthen/engrave service as vca only works with their own piece. So if they agree to do, it's authentic, plus the cost is $200 instead of $1.2k for authentication fee.

However the chain length seems to be ok for me and don't need any adjustment. Does anyone here use their cleaning service for onyx? And how much you will be charged? Or you could suggest me another way to verify the authentication. I am nowhere near a boutique and the website info is not so helpful.

I also have only 14day return period so time is a hindrance. Service provide on site is the best, I think. Pls help me in this matter


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cung said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am about to purchase my very first vca piece, vintage onyx pendant. I have posted in this thread for my dilemma between frivole earclips and gold 10 motif necklace before, as some of you may recall. While waiting for my trip to vca next year, I find a great deal of this preloved pendant and decide I could get a early bday gift for myself   Now my question is how to authenticate the pendant. Some ladies here have posted you could ask for shorten/lengthen/engrave service as vca only works with their own piece. So if they agree to do, it's authentic, plus the cost is $200 instead of $1.2k for authentication fee.
> 
> However the chain length seems to be ok for me and don't need any adjustment. Does anyone here use their cleaning service for onyx? And how much you will be charged? Or you could suggest me another way to verify the authentication. I am nowhere near a boutique and the website info is not so helpful.
> 
> I also have only 14day return period so time is a hindrance. Service provide on site is the best, I think. Pls help me in this matter



Can you request photos and post them in the authentication thread ?


----------



## cung

texasgirliegirl said:


> Can you request photos and post them in the authentication thread ?



Yes I have posted there already. Very appreciated if any ladies here could chime in and have a look


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I looked at the piece. 
Does it have the extra jump ring? It should....


----------



## Coconuts40

texasgirliegirl said:


> This is such a great question because I found myself in the same situation.
> I really like the pg perlee hoops with the letterwood.  Another option is simple diamond studs which always look right with everything.
> Finally , I don't see a huge difference between the pg and the yg. You could easily wear your letterwood piece with yg earrings. Many of us have fallen for the frivole earrings.
> Hope this helps !!


Thanks Texasgirliegirl, HopingOneDay, ChaneLisette, Stylemechanel for responding to me
I think Frivole or diamond earrings are the best way to go with the pink gold/frivole.  I do love this necklace.

I am going to try to post some photos shortly!  I did take some photos when I tried on the necklace.


----------



## Coconuts40

Here are the various lengths of this necklace.  Excuse me for the poor photos.  I'm technically challenged!
I have a 20 motif WG MOP and thought this would be so fun and different from a multi motif necklace.  The various lengths make it very versatile.  I also wear a lot of color so the letter wood makes it easy to mix and match with my wardrobe.  I considered the malachite but feel I wouldn't wear it as often.


----------



## marksuzy

Coconuts40 said:


> View attachment 2790916
> View attachment 2790919
> View attachment 2790920
> 
> 
> Here are the various lengths of this necklace.  Excuse me for the poor photos.  I'm technically challenged!
> I have a 20 motif WG MOP and thought this would be so fun and different from a multi motif necklace.  The various lengths make it very versatile.  I also wear a lot of color so the letter wood makes it easy to mix and match with my wardrobe.  I considered the malachite but feel I wouldn't wear it as often.



Beautiful!

I am a newbie to VCA (picking up my first piece today!)--was wondering if you could show what the necklace chain looks like when you wear it at a shorter length?


----------



## Coconuts40

How wonderful...you will always remember your first VCA purchase!  What did you decide to purchase?

The third picture is, the shortest length.  It can be worn long (in two lengths which doesn't show too well in these photos), and then you can double the chain to wear as a short necklace.  It also comes in WG/ Malcahite.  Also, there are rumours that it might come in different options in 2015!  I wear so much WG that I am considering trying something new for variety.   Jewelry should be fun and my personality changes with every day and outfit, would be nice for some variety.  



marksuzy said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> I am a newbie to VCA (picking up my first piece today!)--was wondering if you could show what the necklace chain looks like when you wear it at a shorter length?


----------



## marksuzy

Coconuts40 said:


> How wonderful...you will always remember your first VCA purchase!  What did you decide to purchase?
> 
> The third picture is, the shortest length.  It can be worn long (in two lengths which doesn't show too well in these photos), and then you can double the chain to wear as a short necklace.  It also comes in WG/ Malcahite.  Also, there are rumours that it might come in different options in 2015!  I wear so much WG that I am considering trying something new for variety.   Jewelry should be fun and my personality changes with every day and outfit, would be nice for some variety.



I bought a holiday pendant (to celebrate a personal accomplishment) and can't wait to pick it up today! What does the chain look like when doubled--is it taut (in your third picture, it appears to be one chain)?


----------



## Coconuts40

marksuzy said:


> I bought a holiday pendant (to celebrate a personal accomplishment) and can't wait to pick it up today! What does the chain look like when doubled--is it taut (in your third picture, it appears to be one chain)?


Hi Marksuzy,

I wish I had a better picture.  The loop on the pendant is wide, so you can double the chain through the pendant loop.  Also, the letterwood looks so dark on this photo, but it is actually warm and a nice texture.  This seems to always be a problem when taking photos.  The true beauty of pieces often does not show in photos.  
If you want a better look at how the chain looks when doubled, the VCA website shows this necklace very well.  
Personally, I find it a great necklace for the fall/winter. I ordered my MOP necklace in the summer and by the time it was delivered to me it was September when the weather started to change.  It's unfortunate because I don't feel like wearing it in this cool weather.  Hence the reason for the letterwood

Congratulations on your purchase.  It's even more special when marked with a personal accomplishment.  Enjoy it!


----------



## Coconuts40

texasgirliegirl said:


> I looked at the piece.
> Does it have the extra jump ring? It should....


Hi TGG,

I believe this question was for me, referring to the Magic 1 motif long necklace.
Yes, it does have a jump ring.  Can be worn three ways.   Great necklace.
I posted three photos although the two photos showing the long length doesn't do it justice.


----------



## marksuzy

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Marksuzy,
> 
> I wish I had a better picture.  The loop on the pendant is wide, so you can double the chain through the pendant loop.  Also, the letterwood looks so dark on this photo, but it is actually warm and a nice texture.  This seems to always be a problem when taking photos.  The true beauty of pieces often does not show in photos.
> If you want a better look at how the chain looks when doubled, the VCA website shows this necklace very well.
> Personally, I find it a great necklace for the fall/winter. I ordered my MOP necklace in the summer and by the time it was delivered to me it was September when the weather started to change.  It's unfortunate because I don't feel like wearing it in this cool weather.  Hence the reason for the letterwood
> 
> Congratulations on your purchase.  It's even more special when marked with a personal accomplishment.  Enjoy it!



Thank you! I found it on the VCA site--SO lovely!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi TGG,
> 
> I believe this question was for me, referring to the Magic 1 motif long necklace.
> Yes, it does have a jump ring.  Can be worn three ways.   Great necklace.
> I posted three photos although the two photos showing the long length doesn't do it justice.



I was referring to the vintage onyx pendant. The poster is seeking authentication. I'm not an expert but my pieces have the extra ring ( allowing for two lengths) that I don't see in her photos.


----------



## Coconuts40

texasgirliegirl said:


> I was referring to the vintage onyx pendant. The poster is seeking authentication. I'm not an expert but my pieces have the extra ring ( allowing for two lengths) that I don't see in her photos.


----------



## HeidiDavis

Hello, Ladies!


I finally got my daughter to help me resize the pics.   This is the single motif onyx Alhambra pendant, just for reference for anyone else interested.  I love the pendant but do think it's a bit too short.  What do you gals think?  For those of you who have had your chains lengthened, does it make a big difference?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## HeidiDavis

Gosh, sorry the pics are so big!  I swear my daughter actually made them smaller.   Obviously I have a lot to learn about posting pics here on TPF! Lol.


----------



## CATEYES

HeidiDavis said:


> Hello, Ladies!
> 
> 
> I finally got my daughter to help me resize the pics.   This is the single motif onyx Alhambra pendant, just for reference for anyone else interested.  I love the pendant but do think it's a bit too short.  What do you gals think?  For those of you who have had your chains lengthened, does it make a big difference?  Thanks in advance!



It's really pretty Heidi! I think you will get daily wear out of this little number I don't have a single motif but I did have a 10 motif lengthened because I am quite closterphobic with necklaces and since it was when I bought it, free of charge. Is it uncomfortable to you at this length? I feel like it looks great on you but if not comfy, will look just as good a little longer as well.


----------



## PennyD2911

Coconuts40 said:


> View attachment 2790916
> View attachment 2790919
> View attachment 2790920
> 
> 
> Here are the various lengths of this necklace.  Excuse me for the poor photos.  I'm technically challenged!
> I have a 20 motif WG MOP and thought this would be so fun and different from a multi motif necklace.  The various lengths make it very versatile.  I also wear a lot of color so the letter wood makes it easy to mix and match with my wardrobe.  I considered the malachite but feel I wouldn't wear it as often.




That is beautiful! I considered the LW but decided to go with the MOP even though it did not have the 30" chain. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Coconuts40

HeidiDavis said:


> Hello, Ladies!
> 
> 
> I finally got my daughter to help me resize the pics.   This is the single motif onyx Alhambra pendant, just for reference for anyone else interested.  I love the pendant but do think it's a bit too short.  What do you gals think?  For those of you who have had your chains lengthened, does it make a big difference?  Thanks in advance!


Hi HeidiDavis.  I don't think it looks too short on you.  It's very pretty at this length.  However, if you are near a VCA boutique you can get it lengthened to add versatility and comfort.  Congratulations, it looks stunning on you!


----------



## Coconuts40

PennyD2911 said:


> That is beautiful! I considered the LW but decided to go with the MOP even though it did not have the 30" chain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


Thanks PennyD.  You can never go wrong with MOP,  I always gravitate towards MOP and considered the necklace you have.  So difficult when everything is so beautiful!

I haven't bought this yet, just tried it on.  However, I think I am going to take the plunge.


----------



## PennyD2911

Coconuts40 said:


> Thanks PennyD.  You can never go wrong with MOP,  I always gravitate towards MOP and considered the necklace you have.  So difficult when everything is so beautiful!
> 
> I haven't bought this yet, just tried it on.  However, I think I am going to take the plunge.




The Magic MOP Pendant was my first VCA purchase so I went for it bc it is classic.  I've purchased more pieces so now I can choose some of the pieces like LW. &#128515;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Coconuts40 said:


> Thanks PennyD.  You can never go wrong with MOP,  I always gravitate towards MOP and considered the necklace you have.  So difficult when everything is so beautiful!
> 
> I haven't bought this yet, just tried it on.  However, I think I am going to take the plunge.



The letterwood is very pretty. I haven't seen much of it here on tpf. When the le pieces were released there was some enthusiasm but I've never seen the all letterwood 10 or 20 motifs here. The long pendant looks really nice on you. 
Have you thought about wearing the perlee hoops with it? The wood has such a warm, casual vibe and I think they look great together.


----------



## Coconuts40

texasgirliegirl said:


> The letterwood is very pretty. I haven't seen much of it here on tpf. When the le pieces were released there was some enthusiasm but I've never seen the all letterwood 10 or 20 motifs here. The long pendant looks really nice on you.
> Have you thought about wearing the perlee hoops with it? The wood has such a warm, casual vibe and I think they look great together.


Thanks TGG, the perlee hoops are a great suggestion, and will have to try them on.  I have to admit, I am really dreaming of the frivole earrings in YG which would be my first choice.  I am hoping these will compliment the necklace as I have fallen in love with the frivole, since seeing them look so beautiful on you ladies on this forum!


----------



## jssl1688

texasgirliegirl said:


> So pretty!!!



hi texas!!! Thanks you my dear



Coconuts40 said:


> Wow, how beautiful.  The frivole are such a perfect pair of earrings to wear with alhambra.  You are wearing three VCA pieces and yet it doesn't look like it's too much.  Beautiful!!



hi coconuts, thank you and yes the frivoles really do go with just about everything which is why they are often reached when i do want to wear a pair of earrings. sometimes i feel like all the clovers may be a bit overwhelming, but i think it's cause i'm aware of what it is. for many who don't they just think i have pretty flowers all around my neck. lol



Coconuts40 said:


> View attachment 2790916
> View attachment 2790919
> View attachment 2790920
> 
> 
> Here are the various lengths of this necklace.  Excuse me for the poor photos.  I'm technically challenged!
> I have a 20 motif WG MOP and thought this would be so fun and different from a multi motif necklace.  The various lengths make it very versatile.  I also wear a lot of color so the letter wood makes it easy to mix and match with my wardrobe.  I considered the malachite but feel I wouldn't wear it as often.



coconuts, the necklace looks gorge on you. I love how you can wear this piece in many ways, gives you the options of short and long which is great depending on what you wear. I saw the malachite and loved the color on me, but i just couldn't get over the fact that malachite is so fragile and would darken overtime. does the wood seem delicate to you? or pretty durable?



HeidiDavis said:


> Hello, Ladies!
> 
> 
> I finally got my daughter to help me resize the pics.   This is the single motif onyx Alhambra pendant, just for reference for anyone else interested.  I love the pendant but do think it's a bit too short.  What do you gals think?  For those of you who have had your chains lengthened, does it make a big difference?  Thanks in advance!



hello heidi, the onyx is such a standout on your skin tone. looks wonderful and not too short at all. but i know how it could feel a bit chokerish at times (especially during summer), if that's the case i would have it lengthen so you can wear it with more comfort. )


----------



## MYH

Coconuts40 said:


> View attachment 2790916
> View attachment 2790919
> View attachment 2790920
> 
> 
> Here are the various lengths of this necklace.  Excuse me for the poor photos.  I'm technically challenged!
> I have a 20 motif WG MOP and thought this would be so fun and different from a multi motif necklace.  The various lengths make it very versatile.  I also wear a lot of color so the letter wood makes it easy to mix and match with my wardrobe.  I considered the malachite but feel I wouldn't wear it as often.


Thank you for these pics! I do love this pendant and am so excited to hear it may be done in other options!!! I would love chalcedony or gray MOP.  It looks really beautiful on you.  Congrats.


----------



## HeidiDavis

Coconuts40 said:


> View attachment 2790916
> View attachment 2790919
> View attachment 2790920
> 
> 
> Here are the various lengths of this necklace.  Excuse me for the poor photos.  I'm technically challenged!
> I have a 20 motif WG MOP and thought this would be so fun and different from a multi motif necklace.  The various lengths make it very versatile.  I also wear a lot of color so the letter wood makes it easy to mix and match with my wardrobe.  I considered the malachite but feel I wouldn't wear it as often.


This is GORGEOUS!  I love the different lengths at which you can wear the chain!  You will be able to wear it with anything and everything!!!  Great choice!  Is this on the VCA website?  I wish I had seen this one before I purchased the vintage single motif pendant! lol


----------



## HeidiDavis

Thank you so much for your feedback, Cateyes, Coconuts40, and Jssl1688!  I appreciate your input! 


I bit the bullet and sent the pendant in to be lengthened by 1".  I think this will just feel better to me, even if it doesn't look that different to anyone else.   I'm tall-ish and long-waisted and I think I would always feel it was too short otherwise.  Now I just have to wait 2-3 weeks to get it back.  Ugh.....patience is a virtue that I don't have in abundance!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Coconuts40 said:


> Thanks TGG, the perlee hoops are a great suggestion, and will have to try them on.  I have to admit, I am really dreaming of the frivole earrings in YG which would be my first choice.  I am hoping these will compliment the necklace as I have fallen in love with the frivole, since seeing them look so beautiful on you ladies on this forum!



I'm a huge fan of the frivole earrings. They are very shiny and really catch the light. They are incredibly flattering and I much prefer them to matching Alhambra earrings to the Alhambra necklaces. I love the vintage earrings and have a few pairs but I tend to wear them by themselves. 
You should definitely go for it. Do you prefer the large or the small?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

jssl1688 said:


> hi texas!!! Thanks you my dear
> 
> 
> 
> hi coconuts, thank you and yes the frivoles really do go with just about everything which is why they are often reached when i do want to wear a pair of earrings. sometimes i feel like all the clovers may be a bit overwhelming, but i think it's cause i'm aware of what it is. for many who don't they just think i have pretty flowers all around my neck. lol
> 
> 
> 
> coconuts, the necklace looks gorge on you. I love how you can wear this piece in many ways, gives you the options of short and long which is great depending on what you wear. I saw the malachite and loved the color on me, but i just couldn't get over the fact that malachite is so fragile and would darken overtime. does the wood seem delicate to you? or pretty durable?
> 
> 
> 
> hello heidi, the onyx is such a standout on your skin tone. looks wonderful and not too short at all. but i know how it could feel a bit chokerish at times (especially during summer), if that's the case i would have it lengthen so you can wear it with more comfort. )



I did not realize that malachite can darken over time. I love the color of my pieces and hope they don't change much. The 20 motif in Princess Grace' collection doesn't look too dark and tjT piece is pretty vintage. 
As for the letterwood, it's incredibly hard. This is an exotic hardwood. It is smooth as glass.


----------



## Coconuts40

coconuts, the necklace looks gorge on you. I love how you can wear this piece in many ways, gives you the options of short and long which is great depending on what you wear. I saw the malachite and loved the color on me, but i just couldn't get over the fact that malachite is so fragile and would darken overtime. does the wood seem delicate to you? or pretty durable?



Thank you jssl1688!  The letterwood seems relatively durable.  I own some MOP items, and sweet turquoise earrings.  I have to say I find the MOP and turquoise more fragile and I am more fearful of damaging those pieces than the letterwood.  I had no idea the malachite darkened over time!  

Btw, I have read that the rose gold can  change to a yellow gold appearance with time.  I'm a bit worried about that!  Has anyone had rose gold change with time?


----------



## Coconuts40

MYH said:


> Thank you for these pics! I do love this pendant and am so excited to hear it may be done in other options!!! I would love chalcedony or gray MOP.  It looks really beautiful on you.  Congrats.


Thank you MYH!  This would be amazing in chalcedony or grey MOP.  I may just have to purchase another one!


----------



## Coconuts40

HeidiDavis said:


> This is GORGEOUS!  I love the different lengths at which you can wear the chain!  You will be able to wear it with anything and everything!!!  Great choice!  Is this on the VCA website?  I wish I had seen this one before I purchased the vintage single motif pendant! lol


Hi HeidiDavis,

Good call on lengthening your pendant.  You will enjoy your necklace much more this way.

The long motif Magic is on the VCA website.  It also comes in YG/Malachite.  It's a slippery slope.  My wish list grows with each day!


----------



## Coconuts40

texasgirliegirl said:


> I'm a huge fan of the frivole earrings. They are very shiny and really catch the light. They are incredibly flattering and I much prefer them to matching Alhambra earrings to the Alhambra necklaces. I love the vintage earrings and have a few pairs but I tend to wear them by themselves.
> You should definitely go for it. Do you prefer the large or the small?


Hi TGG.  I am leaning towards the small YG, but I think I will have to try them on.  I have small  lobes and even the sweet alhambra don't look too small on my ears.  However, the large look fantastic and make such a gorgeous statement.  I am so in love with these earrings!


----------



## Coconuts40

texasgirliegirl said:


> I did not realize that malachite can darken over time. I love the color of my pieces and hope they don't change much. The 20 motif in Princess Grace' collection doesn't look too dark and tjT piece is pretty vintage.
> As for the letterwood, it's incredibly hard. This is an exotic hardwood. It is smooth as glass.



I agree.  I don't think the letterwood is more fragile than any other VCA piece.  It is more durable than it appears.


----------



## dessert1st

jssl1688 said:


> just wanted to share a photo of me and hubby this weekend at a concert! wearing my 20 motif yg and mop with large frivoles




You look fantastic! Loving your top also! Such a cute pic of the both of you!


----------



## dessert1st

Coconuts40 said:


> View attachment 2790916
> View attachment 2790919
> View attachment 2790920
> 
> 
> Here are the various lengths of this necklace.  Excuse me for the poor photos.  I'm technically challenged!
> I have a 20 motif WG MOP and thought this would be so fun and different from a multi motif necklace.  The various lengths make it very versatile.  I also wear a lot of color so the letter wood makes it easy to mix and match with my wardrobe.  I considered the malachite but feel I wouldn't wear it as often.




Love the versatility! It looks great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dessert1st

HeidiDavis said:


> Hello, Ladies!
> 
> 
> I finally got my daughter to help me resize the pics.   This is the single motif onyx Alhambra pendant, just for reference for anyone else interested.  I love the pendant but do think it's a bit too short.  What do you gals think?  For those of you who have had your chains lengthened, does it make a big difference?  Thanks in advance!




Congrats again! I know this is one of those that you'll wear a lot!


----------



## jssl1688

texasgirliegirl said:


> I did not realize that malachite can darken over time. I love the color of my pieces and hope they don't change much. The 20 motif in Princess Grace' collection doesn't look too dark and tjT piece is pretty vintage.
> As for the letterwood, it's incredibly hard. This is an exotic hardwood. It is smooth as glass.



hey texas!! yes the malachite does do that even with the most delicate care one takes, overtime it's inevitable that the color does change. did you go to the Bower museum to see princess grace's jewelry? I was there when they had the exhibit and saw her malachite piece, boy was it dark. The striations weren't that visible and from a distant it almost looked black. Of course I can't say whether she took good care of the piece (that could random from person to person) but as far as i'm concerned and talking to several jeweler friends of mine, the potential is high. plus, it cannot touch water or the shine will be stripped off and darken. I hope you take extra care of your malachite so it stays new and beautiful forever!! I saw the wood in the store, but never took a close look or tried it on. Hubby and I just couldn't justify spending money on wood jewelry.


----------



## jssl1688

dessert1st said:


> You look fantastic! Loving your top also! Such a cute pic of the both of you!



thank you dessert1st.


----------



## jssl1688

Coconuts40 said:


> coconuts, the necklace looks gorge on you. I love how you can wear this piece in many ways, gives you the options of short and long which is great depending on what you wear. I saw the malachite and loved the color on me, but i just couldn't get over the fact that malachite is so fragile and would darken overtime. does the wood seem delicate to you? or pretty durable?
> 
> Thank you jssl1688!  The letterwood seems relatively durable.  I own some MOP items, and sweet turquoise earrings.  I have to say I find the MOP and turquoise more fragile and I am more fearful of damaging those pieces than the letterwood.  I had no idea the malachite darkened over time!
> 
> Btw, I have read that the rose gold can  change to a yellow gold appearance with time.  I'm a bit worried about that!  Has anyone had rose gold change with time?



hi coconuts, thanks for the info. mop and sweet turquoise is lovely, i wish I had the chance to collect a 20 motif turquoise, but those days seem to be over until they find other sources. yes the malachite does darken over time and one needs to take extra extra care. if you live in a humid climate, it's best to have a dehydrator near by so it doesn't darken. malachite cannot touch water or the shine will dull out as well as darken. it's a porous stone. I haven't heard of vca pink gold turning yellow, but i do have friends that have cartier love bracelets in p/g and it turned yellow after a while. they can rebuff so the pink hue will return but that's not suggested more than twice otherwise you can really strip out the screw design and lose gold.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

jssl1688 said:


> hey texas!! yes the malachite does do that even with the most delicate care one takes, overtime it's inevitable that the color does change. did you go to the Bower museum to see princess grace's jewelry? I was there when they had the exhibit and saw her malachite piece, boy was it dark. The striations weren't that visible and from a distant it almost looked black. Of course I can't say whether she took good care of the piece (that could random from person to person) but as far as i'm concerned and talking to several jeweler friends of mine, the potential is high. plus, it cannot touch water or the shine will be stripped off and darken. I hope you take extra care of your malachite so it stays new and beautiful forever!! I saw the wood in the store, but never took a close look or tried it on. Hubby and I just couldn't justify spending money on wood jewelry.



I am referring to the photos of her pieces that are in one of my large VCA coffee table books ( gift from SA)....
My pieces are a. 20 motif, LE ten motif  and earrings. Not much worry about encountering water, thank goodness. I'm really surprised that they offer malachite in a ring. That would be too risky for me.  Re the wood.... my DH feels the same way that you do!! ("Wood?!")  I still bought it when the LE pieces came out because I love the history behind the LE wood source. Years ago VCA made other pieces with this wood. There is a special history. It's very hard and polished. Feels more like rock than wood.


----------



## hopingoneday

jssl1688 said:


> hi coconuts, thanks for the info. mop and sweet turquoise is lovely, i wish I had the chance to collect a 20 motif turquoise, but those days seem to be over until they find other sources. yes the malachite does darken over time and one needs to take extra extra care. if you live in a humid climate, it's best to have a dehydrator near by so it doesn't darken. malachite cannot touch water or the shine will dull out as well as darken. it's a porous stone. I haven't heard of vca pink gold turning yellow, but i do have friends that have cartier love bracelets in p/g and it turned yellow after a while. they can rebuff so the pink hue will return but that's not suggested more than twice otherwise you can really strip out the screw design and lose gold.



Hmmm, I'd love to out more about whether malachite will darken or oxidize over time?  I have definitely heard plenty about how delicate malachite is and how care should be taken to never immerse it in water, but never anything about it darkening.  My SA told me that if malachite gets wet it will remove the protective polish from the stone and ultimately the stone will turn translucent, almost like sea glass; she said they had a demonstration on the care of malachite from one of VCA's gemstone experts and were shown some "ruined" pieces.  But she never said anything about it darkening.  (I actually thought the sea glass look sounded pretty, lol; but I know that that is not meant to be the look of the stone!).  

When I saw the VCA exhibit in Paris I think there were one or two older pieces in the show that contained malachite and they were still vibrant.  I'd LOVE to see Princess Grace's necklaces in person!

I wonder if any TPF'ers have access to more info about this and can educate us further?


----------



## hopingoneday

hopingoneday said:


> I wonder if any TPF'ers have access to more info about this and can educate us further?




By the way I did not at all mean to imply that this info is wrong!!!  I would just love to know where to turn to learn more.  I know that malachite is somehow related to copper and it would stand to reason that it could potentially oxidize...


----------



## cung

After reading about the malachite could be darken over times, I do some searches and find out something very intersting:
1. most of precious or semi-precious gemstones are treated and it is widely accepted as "natural" stones, except for diamond (must be stated in certificate if treated), alexandrite, garnet and spinel (no treatment at all). Some methods have been used for thousands years
2. all kinds of stones used in alhambra collection are quite fragile, with the hardness comes from 2.5 to 7 in Mohs scale (diamond is the hardest mineral with Mohs scale of 10 and chalk is the softest with only 1). I list them from the softest to the hardest stones, the numbers next to the stones is the Mohs
MOP 2.5-4.5
malachite, coral 3-4
lapis, turquoise 5-6
onyx, tiger-eye, carnelian 6.5-7
that's why some of these stones could be easily damaged when worn by scratching with harder stuff, eg. a copper penny has a hardness of *3*; a knife blade, *5*; window glass, *5.5*; and a steel file, *6.5*. 

after doing my research I could "accept" that VCA has used "treatment" stones in their jewellry, but still could not accept the fact that the quality could be changed / worse over times (as mentioned here about malachite and lapis) as their pieces are mostly bought as "investment" not for a short time but long time of use. For such a hefty price tag, it should be remain the same in quality over times, other than that what is the heck of buying a luxury designer necklace if you could not pass it on to your daughters one day.


----------



## condor999

Ladies what are your opinions about the frivole between the fingers ring. Is it too big to wear on a daily basis to work? I work at a pretty casual office. I just got it and I'm in love!


----------



## cupcake34

condor999 said:


> Ladies what are your opinions about the frivole between the fingers ring. Is it too big to wear on a daily basis to work? I work at a pretty casual office. I just got it and I'm in love!



I think it's very pretty! If you dress casual, it wouldn't be OTT, IMO. Would you mind posting a pic of your new ring? I bet it's stunning!


----------



## PhoenixH

All this talk about malachite is making me very nervous about mine!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PhoenixH said:


> All this talk about malachite is making me very nervous about mine!



I'm not worried at all and I have collected every stone except for chalcedony.  I have several pieces of malachite in my collection. 
I think you are fine - just don't wear it in the shower or to the beach. 
These are many of us here who've been collecting/ wearing their pieces for years without issues. If there is a problem, customer service is available.


----------



## marksuzy

Coconuts40 said:


> Thanks PennyD.  You can never go wrong with MOP,  I always gravitate towards MOP and considered the necklace you have.  So difficult when everything is so beautiful!
> 
> I haven't bought this yet, just tried it on.  However, I think I am going to take the plunge.




I read the story about the limited edition letterwood/PG collections that came out in 2012/13 from the found wood in the VCA attic. Do you know if the Magic pendant was part of that LE? 

I saw a pre-owned one for sale earlier today   I am curious if you decided to take the plunge?


----------



## jssl1688

texasgirliegirl said:


> I am referring to the photos of her pieces that are in one of my large VCA coffee table books ( gift from SA)....
> My pieces are a. 20 motif, LE ten motif  and earrings. Not much worry about encountering water, thank goodness. I'm really surprised that they offer malachite in a ring. That would be too risky for me.  Re the wood.... my DH feels the same way that you do!! ("Wood?!")  I still bought it when the LE pieces came out because I love the history behind the LE wood source. Years ago VCA made other pieces with this wood. There is a special history. It's very hard and polished. Feels more like rock than wood.



hi texas, how sweet of your sa. don't you love how they send us little gifts on our special day?! mine sent me a fairy parfum and I didn't expect it at all. re the photo, yes i think in the book they def do some photoshopping of the picture because the one i saw at the exhibit was not bright at all. even hubby said the same thing (unless that's not really her piece?). I know the crown that was there worn by empress farah pahlavi was not real and an imitation piece (they made it clear). yes, the rings with stones are totally Impractical for me as i wash my hands 30 + times a day. i'm a bit of a germaphobe. i'm so intrigued by how the wood is hard as rock, i would check it out the next time i go see my sa. 



hopingoneday said:


> Hmmm, I'd love to out more about whether malachite will darken or oxidize over time?  I have definitely heard plenty about how delicate malachite is and how care should be taken to never immerse it in water, but never anything about it darkening.  My SA told me that if malachite gets wet it will remove the protective polish from the stone and ultimately the stone will turn translucent, almost like sea glass; she said they had a demonstration on the care of malachite from one of VCA's gemstone experts and were shown some "ruined" pieces.  But she never said anything about it darkening.  (I actually thought the sea glass look sounded pretty, lol; but I know that that is not meant to be the look of the stone!).
> 
> When I saw the VCA exhibit in Paris I think there were one or two older pieces in the show that contained malachite and they were still vibrant.  I'd LOVE to see Princess Grace's necklaces in person!
> 
> I wonder if any TPF'ers have access to more info about this and can educate us further?





hopingoneday said:


> By the way I did not at all mean to imply that this info is wrong!!!  I would just love to know where to turn to learn more.  I know that malachite is somehow related to copper and it would stand to reason that it could potentially oxidize...



hi hopingoneday, i didn't take offense to what you said at all. if there are other members that are familiar with the stone and could chime in would be great. i've googled some info on malachite and most info states the exclusion near water, heat and sharp blows as it's a very delicate stone. I'm so tempted to just go get a cheap malachite somewhere and do my own test. that is the best way to know how malachite plays out with these factors. 




PhoenixH said:


> All this talk about malachite is making me very nervous about mine!



hi phoenix, i don't think there's a need to be nervous. just take care of it the best you can and avoid water, extreme heat and sharp objects. bringing up the subject on the longevity of malachite was not intended to make anyone scared or turn negative towards this particular piece. it's better to know these infos before hand than run into a problem not realizing what could of prevented it. malachite is truly a beautiful stone, but as a piece I would like to treasure forever and pass on, it's just not durable enough for me.


----------



## bocagirl

I picked up my LE gray MOP pendant today (it was sent out for engraving).  The picture really doesn't do it justice , however I'm attaching my first ever photo!  I apologize for the poor quality - it's the best I could do!

While in the store I decided that I need the wg MOP vintage alhambra earrings.  They are stunning and will almost complete my set (I have the pendant and 5 motif bracelet - missing the 20 motif necklace!).


----------



## Coconuts40

bocagirl said:


> I picked up my LE gray MOP pendant today (it was sent out for engraving).  The picture really doesn't do it justice , however I'm attaching my first ever photo!  I apologize for the poor quality - it's the best I could do!
> 
> While in the store I decided that I need the wg MOP vintage alhambra earrings.  They are stunning and will almost complete my set (I have the pendant and 5 motif bracelet - missing the 20 motif necklace!).


Wow Bocagirl this looks stunning on you.  Congratulations and enjoy!
And congratulations on the earrings.  What a fun day!


----------



## Coconuts40

marksuzy said:


> I read the story about the limited edition letterwood/PG collections that came out in 2012/13 from the found wood in the VCA attic. Do you know if the Magic pendant was part of that LE?
> 
> I saw a pre-owned one for sale earlier today   I am curious if you decided to take the plunge?


Hi Marksuzy,  Yup, took the plunge today
I decided to buy it early in the season so I can enjoy it.  It is a perfect fall/winter necklace.  
I really don't know if this is part of the LE.  I was meaning to ask but forgot to. 

If you don't mind me asking..Where did you find the pre owned? How much were they selling it for?  If you love long necklaces this is a great option.

Next on my list: frivole earrings..likely in 2015.


----------



## bocagirl

Coconuts40 said:


> Wow Bocagirl this looks stunning on you.  Congratulations and enjoy!
> And congratulations on the earrings.  What a fun day!


I didn't get the earrings -- they didn't have them in stock in wg.  They are ordering from another store and will have in a few days.

I have to talk my hubby into them as a late anniversary gift.  Maybe he'll agree.....time will tell!!!  I'm keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

marksuzy said:


> I read the story about the limited edition letterwood/PG collections that came out in 2012/13 from the found wood in the VCA attic. Do you know if the Magic pendant was part of that LE?
> 
> I saw a pre-owned one for sale earlier today   I am curious if you decided to take the plunge?



It is not part of that vintage wood. 
Only the limited edition letterwood was created from the vintage wood and each piece is numbered.


----------



## hopingoneday

cung said:


> After reading about the malachite could be darken over times, I do some searches and find out something very intersting:
> 1. most of precious or semi-precious gemstones are treated and it is widely accepted as "natural" stones, except for diamond (must be stated in certificate if treated), alexandrite, garnet and spinel (no treatment at all). Some methods have been used for thousands years
> 2. all kinds of stones used in alhambra collection are quite fragile, with the hardness comes from 2.5 to 7 in Mohs scale (diamond is the hardest mineral with Mohs scale of 10 and chalk is the softest with only 1). I list them from the softest to the hardest stones, the numbers next to the stones is the Mohs
> MOP 2.5-4.5
> malachite, coral 3-4
> lapis, turquoise 5-6
> onyx, tiger-eye, carnelian 6.5-7
> that's why some of these stones could be easily damaged when worn by scratching with harder stuff, eg. a copper penny has a hardness of *3*; a knife blade, *5*; window glass, *5.5*; and a steel file, *6.5*.
> 
> after doing my research I could "accept" that VCA has used "treatment" stones in their jewellry, but still could not accept the fact that the quality could be changed / worse over times (as mentioned here about malachite and lapis) as their pieces are mostly bought as "investment" not for a short time but long time of use. For such a hefty price tag, it should be remain the same in quality over times, other than that what is the heck of buying a luxury designer necklace if you could not pass it on to your daughters one day.




Cung, THANK YOU for doing this research and gathering all this information! It is so helpful! I am not really worried about malachite either, but it would be such a shame to accidentally damage a beautiful piece because I didn't understand its proper care. That said, VCA customer service is legendary and I am sure they would make it right!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Ladies, I am just wondering have any of you ever received "La Maison du chocolat" chocolate as a gift from your SA upon making a purchase?


----------



## Coconuts40

texasgirliegirl said:


> It is not part of that vintage wood.
> Only the limited edition letterwood was created from the vintage wood and each piece is numbered.


Hi TGG, I believe I read somewhere that you have some items from the LE letterwood collection?
You are one lucky girl


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> Ladies, I am just wondering have any of you ever received "La Maison du chocolat" chocolate as a gift from your SA upon making a purchase?



That sounds yummy!!
My sa has generously given books, perfume , Daume crystal and stationary. 
These wonderful SA 'a really do deliver exceptional service and the thoughtful gifts add such a personal touch.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

texasgirliegirl said:


> That sounds yummy!!
> My sa has generously given books, perfume , Daume crystal and stationary.
> These wonderful SA 'a really do deliver exceptional service and the thoughtful gifts add such a personal touch.




I agree, VCA has exceptional customer service.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi TGG, I believe I read somewhere that you have some items from the LE letterwood collection?
> You are one lucky girl[/
> Thank you so much. I do feel  that I have made some lucky purchases and I feel thankful for what I have.
> VCA offers so many gorgeous items!!
> Are you interested in the letterwood ?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

This may seem like a strange question but do those of you who collect  VCA find that you continue to love it or do you feel that you might ultimately feel satisfied and move onto something else ?
I feel like I have a very nice collection but I never grow tired of this line. Perhaps this is why I have continued to collect pieces. True addict? 
I'm beginning to feel like one....


----------



## Coconuts40

texasgirliegirl said:


> Coconuts40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi TGG, I believe I read somewhere that you have some items from the LE letterwood collection?
> You are one lucky girl[/
> Thank you so much. I do feel  that I have made some lucky purchases and I feel thankful for what I have.
> VCA offers so many gorgeous items!!
> Are you interested in the letterwood ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I just purchased the Magic 1 motif long necklace in letterwood/rose gold. However I didn't purchase it thinking it was part of the LE collection...although of course it would have been nice if it was!    Letterwood is so versatile, and I can wear it with basically everything I have in my closet.  For my lifestyle, it is more wearable than my 20 motif MOP.
Click to expand...


----------



## stylemechanel

bocagirl said:


> I picked up my LE gray MOP pendant today (it was sent out for engraving).  The picture really doesn't do it justice , however I'm attaching my first ever photo!  I apologize for the poor quality - it's the best I could do!
> 
> While in the store I decided that I need the wg MOP vintage alhambra earrings.  They are stunning and will almost complete my set (I have the pendant and 5 motif bracelet - missing the 20 motif necklace!).




Congratulations bocagirl. Your LE gray MOP looks beautiful on you. I hope you enjoy every moment you wear it!



cung said:


> After reading about the malachite could be darken over times, I do some searches and find out something very intersting:
> 1. most of precious or semi-precious gemstones are treated and it is widely accepted as "natural" stones, except for diamond (must be stated in certificate if treated), alexandrite, garnet and spinel (no treatment at all). Some methods have been used for thousands years
> 2. all kinds of stones used in alhambra collection are quite fragile, with the hardness comes from 2.5 to 7 in Mohs scale (diamond is the hardest mineral with Mohs scale of 10 and chalk is the softest with only 1). I list them from the softest to the hardest stones, the numbers next to the stones is the Mohs
> MOP 2.5-4.5
> malachite, coral 3-4
> lapis, turquoise 5-6
> onyx, tiger-eye, carnelian 6.5-7
> that's why some of these stones could be easily damaged when worn by scratching with harder stuff, eg. a copper penny has a hardness of *3*; a knife blade, *5*; window glass, *5.5*; and a steel file, *6.5*.
> 
> after doing my research I could "accept" that VCA has used "treatment" stones in their jewellry, but still could not accept the fact that the quality could be changed / worse over times (as mentioned here about malachite and lapis) as their pieces are mostly bought as "investment" not for a short time but long time of use. For such a hefty price tag, it should be remain the same in quality over times, other than that what is the heck of buying a luxury designer necklace if you could not pass it on to your daughters one day.



Chung!!!!! Thank you so much for your post and research. Until yesterday night and this morning malachite was tied for first with another VCA piece as my next purchase. Then I started to get nervous reading about how fragile the stone is, how it cannot get wet. When I read your post I think you really give valuable information so that I can make my most informed decision. I also did a little research on the history and "benefits" that malachite provides.  I had to remind myself that I have a number of pieces with emeralds. When I purchased them Tiffany's gave me very careful instructions on how to clean them and care for them. I realized that malachite would need the same care and I was capable of doing that.  I also realized that I trust VCA as much as a few other very select and trusted jewelry companies and I am sure that VCA could fix any problem I might have in the future.

So thank you Chung!!! The malachite remains tied for number one with another VCA piece  to be purchased by the end of the month.


----------



## dialv

texasgirliegirl said:


> This may seem like a strange question but do those of you who collect  VCA find that you continue to love it or do you feel that you might ultimately feel satisfied and move onto something else ?
> I feel like I have a very nice collection but I never grow tired of this line. Perhaps this is why I have continued to collect pieces. True addict?
> I'm beginning to feel like one....


tgg I have loved VCA since the first piece I bought was in my hands. Don't you just love the weight and presence of it. I never get tired of dragging out pieces on a boring Saturday night and playing dress up. I feel so lucky to have it and I think although I love other brands they just don't seem to compare. What a great question!


----------



## cung

stylemechanel said:


> Chung!!!!! Thank you so much for your post and research. Until yesterday night and this morning malachite was tied for first with another VCA piece as my next purchase. Then I started to get nervous reading about how fragile the stone is, how it cannot get wet. When I read your post I think you really give valuable information so that I can make my most informed decision. I also did a little research on the history and "benefits" that malachite provides.  I had to remind myself that I have a number of pieces with emeralds. When I purchased them Tiffany's gave me very careful instructions on how to clean them and care for them. I realized that malachite would need the same care and I was capable of doing that.  I also realized that I trust VCA as much as a few other very select and trusted jewelry companies and I am sure that VCA could fix any problem I might have in the future.
> 
> So thank you Chung!!! The malachite remains tied for number one with another VCA piece  to be purchased by the end of the month.



You are sweet stylemechanel. Glad that I could contribute something useful here.

For emerald since it needs specific care, it still have hardness of 7.5-8 in Mohs scale, while malachite is only 4, hence malachite could be easily scratched with knife. But I am more concerned about the fact that malachite must be stayed away from water to protect the outer layer providing color protection, which is hard to take care of. So even it's so adorable in color and I love to see it on others, it's just not for me  I am very clumsy and not a care-taker so there is a high risk that it would be damaged soon


----------



## simurgh

I have a question about buying preowned I'm hoping you all can help with.  I'm looking at a bracelet that doesn't come with the authenticity card.  I'm not worried about whether it's authentic, but I am worried about whether VCA will service the piece or address any problems if something happens.  Any insight would be great.  Thank you!


----------



## Coconuts40

simurgh said:


> I have a question about buying preowned I'm hoping you all can help with.  I'm looking at a bracelet that doesn't come with the authenticity card.  I'm not worried about whether it's authentic, but I am worried about whether VCA will service the piece or address any problems if something happens.  Any insight would be great.  Thank you!


Hi Simurgh,
That's a good question.  I know that when I had to get my bracelet resized (made smaller), they would not do it without the authenticity card.  They were very firm on this.


----------



## Coconuts40

texasgirliegirl said:


> This may seem like a strange question but do those of you who collect  VCA find that you continue to love it or do you feel that you might ultimately feel satisfied and move onto something else ?
> I feel like I have a very nice collection but I never grow tired of this line. Perhaps this is why I have continued to collect pieces. True addict?
> I'm beginning to feel like one....



Hmmm, this is a good question.  VCA is so smart in the fact they offer such beautiful necklaces in different gemstones that you can't help but want each and every one!  I can never get tired of VCA but I am hoping to stay strong and add versatility to my collection so I don't own the same necklace.  Time will tell...


----------



## simurgh

Hi Coconuts,
Thanks very much .... That's sort of what I'm afraid of ... Even if it doesn't need altering, if something happens and it needs a repair being covered would be important!  Any thoughts or experiences from others would be much appreciated also!



Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Simurgh,
> That's a good question.  I know that when I had to get my bracelet resized (made smaller), they would not do it without the authenticity card.  They were very firm on this.


----------



## chaneljewel

texasgirliegirl said:


> This may seem like a strange question but do those of you who collect  VCA find that you continue to love it or do you feel that you might ultimately feel satisfied and move onto something else ?
> I feel like I have a very nice collection but I never grow tired of this line. Perhaps this is why I have continued to collect pieces. True addict?
> I'm beginning to feel like one....



I find myself desiring another piece shortly after a new one is purchased.  I also LOVE VCA!   I'll never grow tired of it!


----------



## marksuzy

bocagirl said:


> I picked up my LE gray MOP pendant today (it was sent out for engraving).  The picture really doesn't do it justice , however I'm attaching my first ever photo!  I apologize for the poor quality - it's the best I could do!
> 
> While in the store I decided that I need the wg MOP vintage alhambra earrings.  They are stunning and will almost complete my set (I have the pendant and 5 motif bracelet - missing the 20 motif necklace!).




Gorgeous! I sent mine in today as well to have it lengthened and engraved! Thank you again for inspiring me. Although I am finding TPF is an expensive habit!!!


----------



## marksuzy

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Marksuzy,  Yup, took the plunge today
> I decided to buy it early in the season so I can enjoy it.  It is a perfect fall/winter necklace.
> I really don't know if this is part of the LE.  I was meaning to ask but forgot to.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking..Where did you find the pre owned? How much were they selling it for?  If you love long necklaces this is a great option.
> 
> Next on my list: frivole earrings..likely in 2015.




It was listed on The Real Real today for $3,850.

So excited for you and your new treasure! I asked my SA about it today when I sent my holiday pendant away for lengthening and engraving and she said it was is quite beautiful and versatile.


----------



## Coconuts40

marksuzy said:


> It was listed on The Real Real today for $3,850.
> 
> So excited for you and your new treasure! I asked my SA about it today when I sent my holiday pendant away for lengthening and engraving and she said it was is quite beautiful and versatile.



Wow that's a great price.  I just went on the site, and it's not there.  Wonder if it sold.

Honestly it's so very versatile, and much better in person.  I have no doubt it will get good use this season!

Congratulations on your pendant.  Such a treasure!


----------



## dessert1st

texasgirliegirl said:


> This may seem like a strange question but do those of you who collect  VCA find that you continue to love it or do you feel that you might ultimately feel satisfied and move onto something else ?
> 
> I feel like I have a very nice collection but I never grow tired of this line. Perhaps this is why I have continued to collect pieces. True addict?
> 
> I'm beginning to feel like one....




Thank you for asking this! Since I am a newbie I am so interested in hearing other's thoughts.  It was a big purchase for me so I am hoping it will satisfy me for a lifetime.


----------



## PhoenixH

Thank you TGG for the reassurance and positive advice! Great to know that your malachite collection is wearing well


----------



## texasgirliegirl

simurgh said:


> Hi Coconuts,
> Thanks very much .... That's sort of what I'm afraid of ... Even if it doesn't need altering, if something happens and it needs a repair being covered would be important!  Any thoughts or experiences from others would be much appreciated also!



Last year a pair of my earrings needed servicing. I took them to Neimans since this is the only place that carries VCA in my city. They sent them to NYC for service and never requested my card. 
Each piece has a serial number so the repair shop should be able to determine authenticity without the actual card.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

marksuzy said:


> Gorgeous! I sent mine in today as well to have it lengthened and engraved! Thank you again for inspiring me. Although I am finding TPF is an expensive habit!!!



I sent mine in yesterday!!  
Are you having your initials engraved?  Block or script? I liked both fonts but ended up with block... Honestly could have flipped a coin because both were so pretty. I decided on block because it appeared more bold and on such I tiny object it will be a miracle if I can even see it!!!


----------



## marksuzy

texasgirliegirl said:


> I sent mine in yesterday!!
> Are you having your initials engraved?  Block or script? I liked both fonts but ended up with block... Honestly could have flipped a coin because both were so pretty. I decided on block because it appeared more bold and on such I tiny object it will be a miracle if I can even see it!!!



I am having my initials engraved in script. You're right, it is such a tiny space! 

I started talking to my SA about possible gifts for when my daughters turn 13. My older is 12 and I would love to start a tradition for them both. She suggested thinking about a white gold MOP pendant. Initially she suggested a Sweet bracelet, but I think they will be too small (my 12 year old is already taller/bigger than I am) in future years. Would love your input/thoughts please!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

marksuzy said:


> I am having my initials engraved in script. You're right, it is such a tiny space!
> 
> I started talking to my SA about possible gifts for when my daughters turn 13. My older is 12 and I would love to start a tradition for them both. She suggested thinking about a white gold MOP pendant. Initially she suggested a Sweet bracelet, but I think they will be too small (my 12 year old is already taller/bigger than I am) in future years. Would love your input/thoughts please!



Hello!!
We share the same thought process. I purchased  single mop pendants for each of my daughters. My eldest ijust turned 13 and is over 5'7". I'm 5'1".   I gave her the pendant when she turned 12. My younger daughter's pendant is mop set in pg. It was a breast cancer awareness pendant. It will stay in the safe until she turns 12. I bought both pendants way in advance because van Cleef continues to have price increases. 
I had originally considered the sweets for them but decided to get the full size pendants because they are small enough not to be overpowering for now and they can enjoy the piece forever. The sweets are cute but I wanted to give them something more substantial/ enduring. I might still get my older daughter the sweet earrings , however. 
My children are so used to seeing me wear clovers that it feels very special to give my daughters their first clover. I love traditions!!
Hope this helps.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

marksuzy said:


> I am having my initials engraved in script. You're right, it is such a tiny space!
> 
> I started talking to my SA about possible gifts for when my daughters turn 13. My older is 12 and I would love to start a tradition for them both. She suggested thinking about a white gold MOP pendant. Initially she suggested a Sweet bracelet, but I think they will be too small (my 12 year old is already taller/bigger than I am) in future years. Would love your input/thoughts please!



One more thought- the sweet earrings are not available in wg/ mop so if you decide to add little earrings later they will not match. 
Just a thought....
You can get mop set in yg or all pink gold in the sweets. The single pendant is also available in pink gold.


----------



## lara0112

I thought I was all done and then I came across the posting of the Perlee Color rings - I can't decide whether I want yellow gold/ onyx or yellow gold/ tiger eye or pink gold/ red stone (can't remember). 

I think I may prefer these to the Pomellato M'ama Non M'ama rings


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

texasgirliegirl said:


> This may seem like a strange question but do those of you who collect  VCA find that you continue to love it or do you feel that you might ultimately feel satisfied and move onto something else ?
> I feel like I have a very nice collection but I never grow tired of this line. Perhaps this is why I have continued to collect pieces. True addict?
> I'm beginning to feel like one....





I started collecting VCA last month and I have two pieces (onyx single motif vintage Alhambra earrings and 2 dangle motif magic Alhambra earrings in MOP) I am already thinking about my next purchase..possibly a necklace  maybe one day i will move on to other brands but for now it's all about VCA!


----------



## marksuzy

texasgirliegirl said:


> Hello!!
> We share the same thought process. I purchased  single mop pendants for each of my daughters. My eldest ijust turned 13 and is over 5'7". I'm 5'1".   I gave her the pendant when she turned 12. My younger daughter's pendant is mop set in pg. It was a breast cancer awareness pendant. It will stay in the safe until she turns 12. I bought both pendants way in advance because van Cleef continues to have price increases.
> I had originally considered the sweets for them but decided to get the full size pendants because they are small enough not to be overpowering for now and they can enjoy the piece forever. The sweets are cute but I wanted to give them something more substantial/ enduring. I might still get my older daughter the sweet earrings , however.
> My children are so used to seeing me wear clovers that it feels very special to give my daughters their first clover. I love traditions!!
> Hope this helps.



Perfect advice! I was planning on buying them both at the same time (3 year age difference = price increases for sure). Thank you!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> I started collecting VCA last month and I have two pieces (onyx single motif vintage Alhambra earrings and 2 dangle motif magic Alhambra earrings in MOP) I am already thinking about my next purchase..possibly a necklace  maybe one day i will move on to other brands but for now it's all about VCA!



I wear my onyx earrings all the time!!  What great earrings.  When I'm not wearing those I am wearing the frivole earrings.  They are so easy to wear and seem to go with everything.
The mop two motif dangle earrings are SO PRETTY.  I have always loved them.  The carnelian/tigers eye combination is gorgeous as well. Do you find that you wear yours often?
Do you wear them with your hair up or down?  Dressy occasions or casual?


----------



## bocagirl

marksuzy said:


> I am having my initials engraved in script. You're right, it is such a tiny space!
> 
> I started talking to my SA about possible gifts for when my daughters turn 13. My older is 12 and I would love to start a tradition for them both. She suggested thinking about a white gold MOP pendant. Initially she suggested a Sweet bracelet, but I think they will be too small (my 12 year old is already taller/bigger than I am) in future years. Would love your input/thoughts please!


I purchased the sweet carnelian bracelet for my daughter's 13th birthday in May (it's in the safe in the box).  She already has the sweet yg butterfly necklace that we bought in Paris 2 years ago as her first piece.  She is quite petite and small boned, so the sweet collection suits her nicely.  I wore the butterfly necklace in the summer (when she was at camp as she doesn't want me to wear it) and I loved the look!

I already told her she will get DBTY as a 13th birthday gift, however if she would rather have something from VCA I wouldn't object.  I think I prefer the timelessness of the DBTY for her 13th though!

I have never received a gift from VCA, though my friend got a bottle of perfume when she made a huge purchase!


----------



## ChaneLisette

marksuzy said:


> I am having my initials engraved in script. You're right, it is such a tiny space!
> 
> I started talking to my SA about possible gifts for when my daughters turn 13. My older is 12 and I would love to start a tradition for them both. She suggested thinking about a white gold MOP pendant. Initially she suggested a Sweet bracelet, but I think they will be too small (my 12 year old is already taller/bigger than I am) in future years. Would love your input/thoughts please!



I bought my daughters sweet pendants, one PG alhambra and one carnelian heart. I still think they could wear them when they get older too. I started buying them jewelry because I wanted them to have keepsakes instead of toys that end up unwanted 6 months later. I let them wear them now but tell them I am the only one who can take them off.


----------



## bocagirl

simurgh said:


> Hi Coconuts,
> Thanks very much .... That's sort of what I'm afraid of ... Even if it doesn't need altering, if something happens and it needs a repair being covered would be important!  Any thoughts or experiences from others would be much appreciated also!



I broke the links on my daughter's yg sweet butterfly necklace last summer.  It was dreadful.  I was at our other home out of the country where VCA is sold through a large nationwide jeweler.  They told me to bring the authenticity certificate with me when I dropped it off for repairs; they took a photocopy and gave me back the original.  They told me they would not repair it without the authenticity certificate.  I do not know if this is true for VCA stores or just their dealers.  Incidentally, it cost $450 to repair the damage.  It was a costly lesson for me.  I try to be much more careful now.


----------



## marksuzy

Coconuts40 said:


> Wow that's a great price.  I just went on the site, and it's not there.  Wonder if it sold.
> 
> Honestly it's so very versatile, and much better in person.  I have no doubt it will get good use this season!
> 
> Congratulations on your pendant.  Such a treasure!



Here is a screen shot of the Magic letterwood pendant from TRR.


----------



## HeidiDavis

lara0112 said:


> I thought I was all done and then I came across the posting of the Perlee Color rings - I can't decide whether I want yellow gold/ onyx or yellow gold/ tiger eye or pink gold/ red stone (can't remember).
> 
> I think I may prefer these to the Pomellato M'ama Non M'ama rings


Lara0112, have you seen any of the Perlee Color rings in real time?  I haven't, so I would love your impressions!  I'm considering the gold with the onyx too.  I like Pomellato as well, but I agree that these might just edge those out for me!


----------



## kimber418

Hi VCA lovers!   I have to go back so far to catch up on all these new pieces everyone has purchased lately   Quick question for ladies that have had a single pendant lengthened by VCA.  Do you tell the amount you want added or is there a standard they can add?  I has thinking of1.5" or 1.75" but I still want a jump ring.   Does anyone have any experience in dealing with this?  And what VCA charges for lengthening?   I own several pieces of VCA and never have had anything lengthened.   I would love my new LE grey pendant a tad longer for when I wear sweaters or tops where I want it to come over my clothing.  Any advice would be SO appreciated!  Now I need a few days to catch up on all these new pieces you all have been purchasing!  Thanks in advance for any info on lengthening.


----------



## HeidiDavis

kimber418 said:


> Hi VCA lovers!   I have to go back so far to catch up on all these new pieces everyone has purchased lately   Quick question for ladies that have had a single pendant lengthened by VCA.  Do you tell the amount you want added or is there a standard they can add?  I has thinking of1.5" or 1.75" but I still want a jump ring.   Does anyone have any experience in dealing with this?  And what VCA charges for lengthening?   I own several pieces of VCA and never have had anything lengthened.   I would love my new LE grey pendant a tad longer for when I wear sweaters or tops where I want it to come over my clothing.  Any advice would be SO appreciated!  Now I need a few days to catch up on all these new pieces you all have been purchasing!  Thanks in advance for any info on lengthening.


Hi, Kimber418!  I just sent mine in to be lengthened.  They will add up to 2 inches complimentary.  Yes, you specify how much you want added.  I chose to have the chain extended 1" for my pendant.   I was told it takes about 2 weeks or so.  Waiting to get mine back (it's my one and only VCA piece) is killing me!  Lol.


----------



## marksuzy

HeidiDavis said:


> Hi, Kimber418!  I just sent mine in to be lengthened.  They will add up to 2 inches complimentary.  Yes, you specify how much you want added.  I chose to have the chain extended 1" for my pendant.   I was told it takes about 2 weeks or so.  Waiting to get mine back (it's my one and only VCA piece) is killing me!  Lol.



Just took my LE in to add 2" and have it engraved--complimentary.


----------



## Candice0985

marksuzy said:


> Just took my LE in to add 2" and have it engraved--complimentary.



I wish i thought to have mine engraved when i sent it away to be lengthened! now i don't want to part with it lol 

my initials are CC and i thought this in script would be a nice touch!


----------



## hopingoneday

texasgirliegirl said:


> This may seem like a strange question but do those of you who collect  VCA find that you continue to love it or do you feel that you might ultimately feel satisfied and move onto something else ?
> 
> I feel like I have a very nice collection but I never grow tired of this line. Perhaps this is why I have continued to collect pieces. True addict?
> 
> I'm beginning to feel like one....




I bought my first VCA (YG 10 station necklace) in 2003 and I have never ever gotten sick of it -- I wear it every week at least one or two days, the only reason I don't wear it every day is because I have since gone on to buy a horrifying amount of other VCA jewelry!! It took a long time to amass my vca "family" but I love it all so much. My affection for this jewelry brand has not diminished in the slightest  if anything it has increased!  It is indeed an addiction.


----------



## hopingoneday

Candice0985 said:


> I wish i thought to have mine engraved when i sent it away to be lengthened! now i don't want to part with it lol
> 
> 
> 
> my initials are CC and i thought this in script would be a nice touch!




Candice, if you do decide that you wanted engraved I believe you have three months from the date of purchase to do this complimentary. It is such a sweet touch!


----------



## hopingoneday

texasgirliegirl said:


> Hello!!
> 
> We share the same thought process. I purchased  single mop pendants for each of my daughters. My eldest ijust turned 13 and is over 5'7". I'm 5'1".   I gave her the pendant when she turned 12. My younger daughter's pendant is mop set in pg. It was a breast cancer awareness pendant. It will stay in the safe until she turns 12. I bought both pendants way in advance because van Cleef continues to have price increases.
> 
> I had originally considered the sweets for them but decided to get the full size pendants because they are small enough not to be overpowering for now and they can enjoy the piece forever. The sweets are cute but I wanted to give them something more substantial/ enduring. I might still get my older daughter the sweet earrings , however.
> 
> My children are so used to seeing me wear clovers that it feels very special to give my daughters their first clover. I love traditions!!
> 
> Hope this helps.




How funny that so many of us have chosen the same beautiful piece to give our daughters. I also have a white MOP pendant for my daughter. She is 15 now, but still not very trustworthy with precious items, so when she is not wearing the necklace, I keep it in my jewelry box. I think it is the perfect gift for any young woman, and will stand the test of time & be something they can wear forever.


----------



## Candice0985

hopingoneday said:


> Candice, if you do decide that you wanted engraved I believe you have three months from the date of purchase to do this complimentary. It is such a sweet touch!



I might! i have to ship it back to Florida or have it done from Toronto- only downside is from Toronto i was told the wait to get it back is 4-6 months...ridiculous! if i ship it back to my florida boutique i'll have it back within 1-2 weeks


----------



## kimber418

HeidiDavis said:


> Hi, Kimber418!  I just sent mine in to be lengthened.  They will add up to 2 inches complimentary.  Yes, you specify how much you want added.  I chose to have the chain extended 1" for my pendant.   I was told it takes about 2 weeks or so.  Waiting to get mine back (it's my one and only VCA piece) is killing me!  Lol.


Thanks for the info Heidi!   Hope you get yours back soon~  Congrats on your first piece of VCA!


----------



## kimber418

marksuzy said:


> Just took my LE in to add 2" and have it engraved--complimentary.


Thank you for your reply marksuzy~    I am happy to know it is complimentary!


----------



## bocagirl

kimber418 said:


> Thank you for your reply marksuzy~    I am happy to know it is complimentary!



Marksuzy -- I am so happy that you found a LE pendant!  I wore mine yesterday and today and have decided that I want it lengthened 2".  The reason is that I have a few pendants (not all VCA) that fall at the same length.  I want this one to be different.  With the jump ring I will be able to wear it at the 'regular' length also!

Back to VCA in the next few days!


----------



## simurgh

Hi texasgirliegirl - it's good to hear the other side, though it's starting to sound a little hit or miss .... does anyone have other stories? (eg servicing done at a VCA or Birks (my options) without the authenticity card)?  Thank you all! 



texasgirliegirl said:


> Last year a pair of my earrings needed servicing. I took them to Neimans since this is the only place that carries VCA in my city. They sent them to NYC for service and never requested my card.
> Each piece has a serial number so the repair shop should be able to determine authenticity without the actual card.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

simurgh said:


> Hi texasgirliegirl - it's good to hear the other side, though it's starting to sound a little hit or miss .... does anyone have other stories? (eg servicing done at a VCA or Birks (my options) without the authenticity card)?  Thank you all!



All they need to do is get put a loop and write down the serial number from the piece. 
This is what they need got their order form....


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> Congratulations bocagirl. Your LE gray MOP looks beautiful on you. I hope you enjoy every moment you wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chung!!!!! Thank you so much for your post and research. Until yesterday night and this morning malachite was tied for first with another VCA piece as my next purchase. Then I started to get nervous reading about how fragile the stone is, how it cannot get wet. When I read your post I think you really give valuable information so that I can make my most informed decision. I also did a little research on the history and "benefits" that malachite provides.  I had to remind myself that I have a number of pieces with emeralds. When I purchased them Tiffany's gave me very careful instructions on how to clean them and care for them. I realized that malachite would need the same care and I was capable of doing that.  I also realized that I trust VCA as much as a few other very select and trusted jewelry companies and I am sure that VCA could fix any problem I might have in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> So thank you Chung!!! The malachite remains tied for number one with another VCA piece  to be purchased by the end of the month.




stylemechanel - I think you will love Malachite. 
I'm glad you have left it in the running for number one. &#128515;
Most people, you and I included in those people, take very good care of all their things, especially something at the price point  of VCA.  I don't think Malachite will give you any problems.  I'm so looking forward to my Magic Malachite Ring arriving!! Hopefully it won't be much longer. 



Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## cvalier26

Sorry if this has been posted before (the vca threads are quite long to read), I was wondering which color combination you find to be the most versatile and go with the most outfits. 
I'm thinking about a sweet pendant (I don't have the budget to go above) but since I'm just starting my jewelry collection I would like to stick to classics that go with everything to get the most wear out of them.
I have seen the sweets in person (well one from afar on a stranger at a ballet ) and am happy with the size!
Oh and I don't have any VCA and the other purchase I'm planning atm is a small solitaire diamond pendant.


----------



## stylemechanel

PennyD2911 said:


> stylemechanel - I think you will love Malachite.
> I'm glad you have left it in the running for number one. &#128515;
> Most people, you and I included in those people, take very good care of all their things, especially something at the price point  of VCA.  I don't think Malachite will give you any problems.  I'm so looking forward to my Magic Malachite Ring arriving!! Hopefully it won't be much longer.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Well my friend, I will be doing a happy dance when your Malachite ring  arrives. Thank you PennyD for your encouragement. I really wanted those earclips and started to think maybe I should just pass on them. Now they are back in the running......

Really, thanks!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

stylemechanel said:


> Well my friend, I will be doing a happy dance when your Malachite ring  arrives. Thank you PennyD for your encouragement. I really wanted those earclips and started to think maybe I should just pass on them. Now they are back in the running......
> 
> Really, thanks!



Which malachite piece are you considering ?
This week I saw the malachite magic pendant and it was stunning!!! I really did NOT need to see that. The striations were so beautiful. It was truly an exceptional piece.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cvalier26 said:


> Sorry if this has been posted before (the vca threads are quite long to read), I was wondering which color combination you find to be the most versatile and go with the most outfits.
> I'm thinking about a sweet pendant (I don't have the budget to go above) but since I'm just starting my jewelry collection I would like to stick to classics that go with everything to get the most wear out of them.
> I have seen the sweets in person (well one from afar on a stranger at a ballet ) and am happy with the size!
> Oh and I don't have any VCA and the other purchase I'm planning atm is a small solitaire diamond pendant.



When I first started collecting, I assumed that the mop would be the most versatile. I will say that I wear my onyx pieces many more times more often. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> Well my friend, I will be doing a happy dance when your Malachite ring  arrives. Thank you PennyD for your encouragement. I really wanted those earclips and started to think maybe I should just pass on them. Now they are back in the running......
> 
> Really, thanks!



My pleasure sweet friend.


----------



## cvalier26

texasgirliegirl said:


> When I first started collecting, I assumed that the mop would be the most versatile. I will say that I wear my onyx pieces many more times more often.
> Hope this helps.


Thank you, I don't think the onyx comes in the sweet size though? It seems to be just yg/mop, rg/carnelian and all rg. I like all three  although I am leaning towards yg/mop


----------



## PennyD2911

cvalier26 said:


> Sorry if this has been posted before (the vca threads are quite long to read), I was wondering which color combination you find to be the most versatile and go with the most outfits.
> I'm thinking about a sweet pendant (I don't have the budget to go above) but since I'm just starting my jewelry collection I would like to stick to classics that go with everything to get the most wear out of them.
> I have seen the sweets in person (well one from afar on a stranger at a ballet ) and am happy with the size!
> Oh and I don't have any VCA and the other purchase I'm planning atm is a small solitaire diamond pendant.



Now that I have a few VCA pieces - MOP, Onyx and YG,  if I were going to choose just one piece, it would be the all YG Vintage Alhambra.  I love the onyx and purchased the 10 motif and 5 motif in onyx.  If I had it to do over I would purchase the 10 in all YG first and then go to the onyx pieces.  I would also like to purchase a piece in Rose Gold.


----------



## cvalier26

PennyD2911 said:


> Now that I have a few VCA pieces - MOP, Onyx and YG,  if I were going to choose just one piece, it would be the all YG Vintage Alhambra.  I love the onyx and purchased the 10 motif and 5 motif in onyx.  If I had it to do over I would purchase the 10 in all YG first and then go to the onyx pieces.  I would also like to purchase a piece in Rose Gold.


That would be slightly over my budget . I love the onyx too! 
What would you choose between the sweet clover pendants?
Also, while I'm happy with the size of the sweets now, do you think it's something I could outgrow (I'm 25 btw), so maybe better to wait until I my financial situation allows me to purchase larger sizes?


----------



## PennyD2911

cvalier26 said:


> That would be slightly over my budget . I love the onyx too!
> What would you choose between the sweet clover pendants?
> Also, while I'm happy with the size of the sweets now, do you think it's something I could outgrow (I'm 25 btw), so maybe better to wait until I my financial situation allows me to purchase larger sizes?



I'm sorry I did not make my post clear. I knew you were speaking only of the Sweets line, but was comparing the different stone choices in the alhambra line. In the Sweets my choice is first  the clover motif in RG, second clover motif in MOP/YG. 

I've been thinking of getting one of the sweet bracelets in the clover motif to wear on my right wrist.  I wear the Cartier LOVE bracelet and the VCA YG Vintage Alhambra bracelet on my left wrist. I do not take them off I wear them all the time.  Sometimes I wear the Vintage Alhambra in Onyx on the left wrist with the other bracelets.  I want the Sweet bracelet for the right wrist. At some point I want the Signature Perlee bracelet for my right wrist also. 

I don't think you will grow tired of the Sweet bracelet for a long time if ever. Your only 25. I'm 54 and I'm going to wear one. 
At my age I would not wear it alone as my only piece of jewelry, I'm going to stack it with other pieces. At your age I see no problem in you wearing it alone or stacked.


----------



## cung

cvalier26 said:


> Sorry if this has been posted before (the vca threads are quite long to read), I was wondering which color combination you find to be the most versatile and go with the most outfits.
> I'm thinking about a sweet pendant (I don't have the budget to go above) but since I'm just starting my jewelry collection I would like to stick to classics that go with everything to get the most wear out of them.
> I have seen the sweets in person (well one from afar on a stranger at a ballet ) and am happy with the size!
> Oh and I don't have any VCA and the other purchase I'm planning atm is a small solitaire diamond pendant.



Hi cvalier26, besides the diamond solitaire pendant, VCA seems a good option IMO. I think invest in designer pieces is really wise, esp. at your age, wished I did that back in my early 20s but I just focused on bags and shoes... Get a timeless item that you can wear in another 10 years or so. In the sweet collection I prefer PG gold clover pendant and carnelian heart pendant, such a sweet touch with a red heart in your neck, and you could get it lengthen to layer with your diamond solitaire. Another option would be a sweet bracelet, it could be mix and match with other bracelet very nicely. Check for Candice photos, she is the queen of stacking bracelet, and you could get the idea how to plan for your next purchase


----------



## jssl1688

cvalier26 said:


> Sorry if this has been posted before (the vca threads are quite long to read), I was wondering which color combination you find to be the most versatile and go with the most outfits.
> I'm thinking about a sweet pendant (I don't have the budget to go above) but since I'm just starting my jewelry collection I would like to stick to classics that go with everything to get the most wear out of them.
> I have seen the sweets in person (well one from afar on a stranger at a ballet ) and am happy with the size!
> Oh and I don't have any VCA and the other purchase I'm planning atm is a small solitaire diamond pendant.




Hello there. It's great to hear your starting to build towards your jewelry collection. It will be a journey filled with lots of fun and excitement. As for the sweets, I personally will go with the bright lovely colors. Like the carnelian and turquoise. The sweets are small compared to the vintage size and I feel the solid gold and mop just doesn't stand out. The turquoise and carnelian adds such a fun and pop of color that outlines the design either (clover, butterfly, heart). If I were u, I'd be willing to wait and get the vintage alhambra pendant or 10 motif. But if u want instant gratification for something VCA, the sweet is a good option. I would choose a fun color and then when u have enough funds for the vintage line, I would get a mop or onyx and layer the sweet with it. That way you have a classic piece that goes with everything and a smaller fun piece to accent color. As for growing out of the sweet, I think that's personal. U will have to find that out when u get there. Many times I feel we look at something one way and then years down the road ask ourselves what were we thinking.


----------



## HeidiDavis

I have a couple of quick questions for you VCA veterans.    I am contemplating a bracelet now (which is crazy since I just bought my first piece one week ago, lol).  I am wondering--


a. For those who have the sweet Alhambra bracelet: did you have to have it shortened? I have a very scrawny wrist and have had to shorten every other bracelet I own.  However, since these were also marketed for kids, I wondered if maybe these were already smaller.


b.  For those who own the five-motif bracelets and had to have them shortened as much as an inch: do the jewelers take a little off each end of the bracelet, or do they take a bit off of each segment (ie. the chain between each of the five motifs) to make the bracelet shorter?  I hope that question makes sense.


Also, what is the typical time it takes to get pieces back from alteration?  They told me about two weeks, but I've heard it varies.  Right now my pendant is just sitting in a boutique (I mailed it to them a week ago, and they haven't sent it in to NY yet.)   I really want to have it by Thanksgiving to wear.  I'm not a patient girl!  Lol.


Thanks, ladies!  And have a great Friday!


----------



## Candice0985

HeidiDavis said:


> I have a couple of quick questions for you VCA veterans.    I am contemplating a bracelet now (which is crazy since I just bought my first piece one week ago, lol).  I am wondering--
> 
> 
> a. For those who have the sweet Alhambra bracelet: did you have to have it shortened? I have a very scrawny wrist and have had to shorten every other bracelet I own.  However, since these were also marketed for kids, I wondered if maybe these were already smaller.
> 
> 
> b.  For those who own the five-motif bracelets and had to have them shortened as much as an inch: do the jewelers take a little off each end of the bracelet, or do they take a bit off of each segment (ie. the chain between each of the five motifs) to make the bracelet shorter?  I hope that question makes sense.
> 
> 
> Also, what is the typical time it takes to get pieces back from alteration?  They told me about two weeks, but I've heard it varies.  Right now my pendant is just sitting in a boutique (I mailed it to them a week ago, and they haven't sent it in to NY yet.)   I really want to have it by Thanksgiving to wear.  I'm not a patient girl!  Lol.
> 
> 
> Thanks, ladies!  And have a great Friday!



for the sweet bracelet- their is two lengths- the kids size and adult size. i think the kids size is 5.5 inches? if this is still too long you could definitely have it shortened.

for the 5 motif- they take 1 link from each segment so it;s evenly spaced along the bracelet

for authorized dealers the wait is a bit longer (in Canada it is 6-8 months to get a piece back from repairs) but if you're in the US or Europe or buying from a VCA boutique directly it's normally 1-2 weeks


----------



## HeidiDavis

Candice0985 said:


> for the sweet bracelet- their is two lengths- the kids size and adult size. i think the kids size is 5.5 inches? if this is still too long you could definitely have it shortened.
> 
> for the 5 motif- they take 1 link from each segment so it;s evenly spaced along the bracelet
> 
> for authorized dealers the wait is a bit longer (in Canada it is 6-8 months to get a piece back from repairs) but if you're in the US or Europe or buying from a VCA boutique directly it's normally 1-2 weeks


Thank you so much!  That is really helpful info for me!


I sent my pendant to the boutique in Chicago as we have no VCA store local to me.  Sounds like the gal to whom I spoke won't send it in to NY till next week.  Then it will need to be altered, shipped back to her, and then shipped back to me.  That's quite a process!  Wish I could fast forward a few weeks because waiting is killing me! Lol.


----------



## Coconuts40

cvalier26 said:


> Thank you, I don't think the onyx comes in the sweet size though? It seems to be just yg/mop, rg/carnelian and all rg. I like all three  although I am leaning towards yg/mop



If you are interested in WG, the sweet line also comes in WG/MOP...at least here in canada
I recently purchased them to go with my 20Motif MOP/WG.


----------



## stylemechanel

texasgirliegirl said:


> Which malachite piece are you considering ?
> This week I saw the malachite magic pendant and it was stunning!!! I really did NOT need to see that. The striations were so beautiful. It was truly an exceptional piece.




Texasgirliegirl I am so very glad you asked because I need help!!!  Ask and you may get a book of ramblings but here is what my brain is thinking .... I was vacillating between the malachite earclips and the malachite vintage alhambra 5 motif bracelet. The  other contender is the basic vintage alhambra onyx bracelet. I wear my onyx earclips consistently - they  could be a signature piece for me at this point and I only bought them in early September  

Here is my dilemma -  and please ladies of the VCA thread  I need help!

When I was last at the boutique my SA mentioned that she had a client who had purchased all of the  vintage alhambra bracelets and she mixes and matches them. She didn't have a picture to show me so she brought them all out - talk about eye candy  - and from there my brain when into bracelet high, and overload, and  what bracelet do I get next??? But while trying it all on - mixing and matching and playing dress up like a little girl -  I kept going back to the malachite earclips because green is my favorite color of all times.  Then I say in my head, honestly  they should  be #2 in priority behind the onyx bracelet because I will get so much more use out of it, but it could get too matchy matchy - I already have the onyx earclips. And, then, I say to myself but I love the green and it's my favorite color and I start to hear "yada, yada, yada" in my head. Somebody please stop me, and my run on sentences 

 Do any of you wear all the vintage alhambra bracelets at one time? I worry about the fragility of the stones as Chung pointed out in a previous  post.  Do you worry about wear, scratches, breakage?  If you had seen them together you would have swooned,  It was amazing eye candy. That was several weeks ago and I still think about it all.

Pros for the onyx bracelet: I can wear it with everything. My SA said it should be the next piece I get. But, I love green...just like I love the MOP 5 motif bracelet I purchased and I still have not worn yet. I lead much more with my heart then my head - always a consistent and recurring problem.

So there you have it, my brain dump about jewelry. Big sigh. What do you ladies think? Texasgirliegirl what are you buying next?


----------



## stylemechanel

HeidiDavis said:


> I have a couple of quick questions for you VCA veterans.    I am contemplating a bracelet now (which is crazy since I just bought my first piece one week ago, lol).  I am wondering--
> 
> 
> a. For those who have the sweet Alhambra bracelet: did you have to have it shortened? I have a very scrawny wrist and have had to shorten every other bracelet I own.  However, since these were also marketed for kids, I wondered if maybe these were already smaller.
> 
> 
> b.  For those who own the five-motif bracelets and had to have them shortened as much as an inch: do the jewelers take a little off each end of the bracelet, or do they take a bit off of each segment (ie. the chain between each of the five motifs) to make the bracelet shorter?  I hope that question makes sense.
> 
> 
> Also, what is the typical time it takes to get pieces back from alteration?  They told me about two weeks, but I've heard it varies.  Right now my pendant is just sitting in a boutique (I mailed it to them a week ago, and they haven't sent it in to NY yet.)   I really want to have it by Thanksgiving to wear.  I'm not a patient girl!  Lol.
> 
> 
> Thanks, ladies!  And have a great Friday!




Hi HeidiDavis. I wanted to respond to your second question. I also have very scrawny wrists - like little kid size. When I bought my vintage alhambra 5 motif they did shorten it a full inch. They took links about equally between each motif and then an extra link where the clasp is. It is still a touch too big but I can live with that. It took less than a week for them to do the work - my local boutique does not send it to NY but has a local jeweler do it. Not sure why but it seems to work for them and makes things move much faster.

Can't wait to hear what you get!!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

stylemechanel said:


> Texasgirliegirl I am so very glad you asked because I need help!!!  Ask and you may get a book of ramblings but here is what my brain is thinking .... I was vacillating between the malachite earclips and the malachite vintage alhambra 5 motif bracelet. The  other contender is the basic vintage alhambra onyx bracelet. I wear my onyx earclips consistently - they  could be a signature piece for me at this point and I only bought them in early September
> 
> Here is my dilemma -  and please ladies of the VCA thread  I need help!
> 
> When I was last at the boutique my SA mentioned that she had a client who had purchased all of the  vintage alhambra bracelets and she mixes and matches them. She didn't have a picture to show me so she brought them all out - talk about eye candy  - and from there my brain when into bracelet high, and overload, and  what bracelet do I get next??? But while trying it all on - mixing and matching and playing dress up like a little girl -  I kept going back to the malachite earclips because green is my favorite color of all times.  Then I say in my head, honestly  they should  be #2 in priority behind the onyx bracelet because I will get so much more use out of it, but it could get too matchy matchy - I already have the onyx earclips. And, then, I say to myself but I love the green and it's my favorite color and I start to hear "yada, yada, yada" in my head. Somebody please stop me, and my run on sentences
> 
> Do any of you wear all the vintage alhambra bracelets at one time? I worry about the fragility of the stones as Chung pointed out in a previous  post.  Do you worry about wear, scratches, breakage?  If you had seen them together you would have swooned,  It was amazing eye candy. That was several weeks ago and I still think about it all.
> 
> Pros for the onyx bracelet: I can wear it with everything. My SA said it should be the next piece I get. But, I love green...just like I love the MOP 5 motif bracelet I purchased and I still have not worn yet. I lead much more with my heart then my head - always a consistent and recurring problem.
> 
> So there you have it, my brain dump about jewelry. Big sigh. What do you ladies think? Texasgirliegirl what are you buying next?



I might be going against the grain here but here's what I recommend- 
Either the malachite ear clips OR the malachite magic pendant. 
Green is your favorite color. Imagine a black cashmere turtle neck, jeans, your hair in a pony tail and those earrings.  No worries about scratches or water. They are safe on your ears. 
Get what makes your heart skip a beat. 
You will not regret it.


----------



## hopingoneday

texasgirliegirl said:


> I might be going against the grain here but here's what I recommend-
> 
> Either the malachite ear clips OR the malachite magic pendant.
> 
> Green is your favorite color. Imagine a black cashmere turtle neck, jeans, your hair in a pony tail and those earrings.  No worries about scratches or water. They are safe on your ears.
> 
> Get what makes your heart skip a beat.
> 
> You will not regret it.




+1.  The earrings are so easy to wear, and I love the long pendant which also looks so fantastic doubled.  Maybe go through your closet and see what you could wear each with.  Make sure your choice works with your wardrobe!


----------



## Candice0985

HeidiDavis said:


> Thank you so much!  That is really helpful info for me!
> 
> 
> I sent my pendant to the boutique in Chicago as we have no VCA store local to me.  Sounds like the gal to whom I spoke won't send it in to NY till next week.  Then it will need to be altered, shipped back to her, and then shipped back to me.  That's quite a process!  Wish I could fast forward a few weeks because waiting is killing me! Lol.



it sounds like you'll probably have it within a few weeks, which i completely understand. i was the same way waiting for my holiday pendant! i wanted it NOW lol. no patience!

hopefully it arrives back sooner than later 

this is why i shop the florida VCA rather than order it locally in Toronto. I ordered my turquoise butterfly sweet bracelet from my local AD and it took 6 months to come in....ugh! btw this was before the turquoise shortage- this is their normal wait time for repairs and orders!!!


----------



## HeidiDavis

Candice0985 said:


> it sounds like you'll probably have it within a few weeks, which i completely understand. i was the same way waiting for my holiday pendant! i wanted it NOW lol. no patience!
> 
> hopefully it arrives back sooner than later
> 
> this is why i shop the florida VCA rather than order it locally in Toronto. I ordered my turquoise butterfly sweet bracelet from my local AD and it took 6 months to come in....ugh! btw this was before the turquoise shortage- this is their normal wait time for repairs and orders!!!


Thank you for your input!  Yes, I am NOT a patient girl.  And it seems to be getting worse, not better, as I get older!  Lol.


So, do you place your orders with the Florida VCA over the phone?  I'm beginning to think I should have done something like that rather than ordering through the online boutique.  I think the alteration process would have been faster and less confusing if I'd just gone through an SA that someone recommended.   Oh well, live and learn, I guess!


----------



## Candice0985

HeidiDavis said:


> Thank you for your input!  Yes, I am NOT a patient girl.  And it seems to be getting worse, not better, as I get older!  Lol.
> 
> 
> So, do you place your orders with the Florida VCA over the phone?  I'm beginning to think I should have done something like that rather than ordering through the online boutique.  I think the alteration process would have been faster and less confusing if I'd just gone through an SA that someone recommended.   Oh well, live and learn, I guess!



yes i just order over the phone  my SA's name is Rosie and she's great!

and i didn't mean to say you weren't patient, i meant i'm not at all


----------



## HeidiDavis

Candice0985 said:


> yes i just order over the phone  my SA's name is Rosie and she's great!
> 
> and i didn't mean to say you weren't patient, i meant i'm not at all


Thank you, Candice0985, for the information!  I may call Rosie next time I order rather than go the online boutique route.  


No, I truly am impatient!  Having to wait for the pendant to be lengthened is making me very grumpy!  Lol.  I guess it's because I barely got to see it before I had to pack it up and send it out again.  Maybe I should have enjoyed it for a bit before parting with it.  I have a feeling it's going to be a while before I get it back.  Sigh.


----------



## kimber418

texasgirliegirl said:


> I might be going against the grain here but here's what I recommend-
> Either the malachite ear clips OR the malachite magic pendant.
> Green is your favorite color. Imagine a black cashmere turtle neck, jeans, your hair in a pony tail and those earrings.  No worries about scratches or water. They are safe on your ears.
> Get what makes your heart skip a beat.
> You will not regret it.



  I 100% agree!!!!!   I love when my heart skips a beat for VCA!


----------



## hermes_fan

Fellow NYC VCA fans: anyone going to the anniversary party at the store next Thursday? If so I thought it would be fun to meet up! PM me if interested!


----------



## kimber418

PennyD2911 said:


> I'm sorry I did not make my post clear. I knew you were speaking only of the Sweets line, but was comparing the different stone choices in the alhambra line. In the Sweets my choice is first  the clover motif in RG, second clover motif in MOP/YG.
> 
> I've been thinking of getting one of the sweet bracelets in the clover motif to wear on my right wrist.  I wear the Cartier LOVE bracelet and the VCA YG Vintage Alhambra bracelet on my left wrist. I do not take them off I wear them all the time.  Sometimes I wear the Vintage Alhambra in Onyx on the left wrist with the other bracelets.  I want the Sweet bracelet for the right wrist. At some point I want the Signature Perlee bracelet for my right wrist also.
> 
> I don't think you will grow tired of the Sweet bracelet for a long time if ever. Your only 25. I'm 54 and I'm going to wear one.
> At my age I would not wear it alone as my only piece of jewelry, I'm going to stack it with other pieces. At your age I see no problem in you wearing it alone or stacked.



Penny,
Do you wear the 5 motif YG bracelet with your love?  Was wondering if you shower with it on, etc.  Was it hard to get used to wearing all the time? I have been wearing a Love for many years on my left wrist and always stack it with another piece of jewelry but I never leave anything on all the time with it.   Just wondering if it was easy to get used to have the VCA with the Love all the time?


----------



## Candice0985

HeidiDavis said:


> Thank you, Candice0985, for the information!  I may call Rosie next time I order rather than go the online boutique route.
> 
> 
> No, I truly am impatient!  Having to wait for the pendant to be lengthened is making me very grumpy!  Lol.  I guess it's because I barely got to see it before I had to pack it up and send it out again.  Maybe I should have enjoyed it for a bit before parting with it.  I have a feeling it's going to be a while before I get it back.  Sigh.




I sent mine away for lengthening before they shipped it to me because I knew once I received it I wouldn't want to send it away again! Lol


----------



## Coconuts40

Hi Everyone!
I have a question about bracelet sizing.  I have a 5 motif Alhambra MOP/WG.  My wrist size is just shy of 6 inches, and the bracelet measures about 7".  I had 4 links removed and just got it back.  I was very conservative as I didn't want it too tight.  The bracelet now measures 6 3/4".  I tried to wear it today and find it sits low, like below my wrist and touches the palm of my hand.  Now I am thinking I have to return it and get it resized.  I already spoke to the manager and they said they will resize it for me at no charge, as it was purchased in early September.  I am thinking of getting an additional 2 links removed.  

How do you ladies like to wear your 5 motif bracelets?  On the longer side so it sits below the wrist when your arm is down, or do you like it more snug.  I tried to search this online, and the standard recommendation for bracelets is to measure your wrist and then buy a bracelet size that is 1/2" to 3/4 " longer for comfort.  At this point, my bracelet is about 3/4"-1" longer.  

I would love to learn how you guys decided on the correct size of your bracelet.

Thank you


----------



## stylemechanel

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I have a question about bracelet sizing.  I have a 5 motif Alhambra MOP/WG.  My wrist size is just shy of 6 inches, and the bracelet measures about 7".  I had 4 links removed and just got it back.  I was very conservative as I didn't want it too tight.  The bracelet now measures 6 3/4".  I tried to wear it today and find it sits low, like below my wrist and touches the palm of my hand.  Now I am thinking I have to return it and get it resized.  I already spoke to the manager and they said they will resize it for me at no charge, as it was purchased in early September.  I am thinking of getting an additional 2 links removed.
> 
> How do you ladies like to wear your 5 motif bracelets?  On the longer side so it sits below the wrist when your arm is down, or do you like it more snug.  I tried to search this online, and the standard recommendation for bracelets is to measure your wrist and then buy a bracelet size that is 1/2" to 3/4 " longer for comfort.  At this point, my bracelet is about 3/4"-1" longer.
> 
> I would love to learn how you guys decided on the correct size of your bracelet.
> 
> Thank you



Hi coconuts - your question really spoke to me. I also have a 5 motif bracelet and for me I needed to take the full one inch out. It still sits below my wrist. I spoke to my SA about it and she thought it would be fine. It does bother me when I think about it but then I remember that my charm bracelet - as a kid - sat low on my wrist - and so do all my other bracelets. She thought if it was higher it might feel awkward and uncomfortable. I think the jury I still out on that.

I think you nee to decide what feels best for you! And then come here and share your pictures!!!


----------



## Coconuts40

stylemechanel said:


> Hi coconuts - your question really spoke to me. I also have a 5 motif bracelet and for me I needed to take the full one inch out. It still sits below my wrist. I spoke to my SA about it and she thought it would be fine. It does bother me when I think about it but then I remember that my charm bracelet - as a kid - sat low on my wrist - and so do all my other bracelets. She thought if it was higher it might feel awkward and uncomfortable. I think the jury I still out on that.
> 
> I think you nee to decide what feels best for you! And then come here and share your pictures!!!




Hi Stylemechanel.  Thanks for sharing your experience with me.  I was trying to find photos online of women wearing this same VCA bracelet, to see where it falls on their wrist.  From what I can see, most of them have it hanging below their wrist.  I know it shouldn't be too tight, as you probably would not be able to put it on/take it off.  However, I think mine feels a tad uncomfortable.  I'm going to go in today to have the SA take a look and give me their honest opinion.  Ugh, back to repairs it goes, and the dreadful wait.  As most others on this forum, I have no patience for VCA repairs.


----------



## cvalier26

Thank you for all your answers regarding the sweets! 
My favorite color combinations are carnelian/rg, turquoise/yg and onyx/yg. Only the carnelian exists in a sweet pendant, so I'm drawn towards that one. 
But I'm also thinking I might prefer the sweet clover earrings, either in carnelian or onyx. These colors would suit my wardrobe really well, and I feel like earrings are a better investment for me.


----------



## PennyD2911

kimber418 said:


> Penny,
> 
> Do you wear the 5 motif YG bracelet with your love?  Was wondering if you shower with it on, etc.  Was it hard to get used to wearing all the time? I have been wearing a Love for many years on my left wrist and always stack it with another piece of jewelry but I never leave anything on all the time with it.   Just wondering if it was easy to get used to have the VCA with the Love all the time?




Hi kimber,
I wear them both on my left wrist and leave them on all the time, even in the shower. &#128512;
I had no problem adjusting to wearing the YG 5 motif all the time.  I guess after wearing the LOVE bracelet this long, it just felt natural. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I have a question about bracelet sizing.  I have a 5 motif Alhambra MOP/WG.  My wrist size is just shy of 6 inches, and the bracelet measures about 7".  I had 4 links removed and just got it back.  I was very conservative as I didn't want it too tight.  The bracelet now measures 6 3/4".  I tried to wear it today and find it sits low, like below my wrist and touches the palm of my hand.  Now I am thinking I have to return it and get it resized.  I already spoke to the manager and they said they will resize it for me at no charge, as it was purchased in early September.  I am thinking of getting an additional 2 links removed.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you ladies like to wear your 5 motif bracelets?  On the longer side so it sits below the wrist when your arm is down, or do you like it more snug.  I tried to search this online, and the standard recommendation for bracelets is to measure your wrist and then buy a bracelet size that is 1/2" to 3/4 " longer for comfort.  At this point, my bracelet is about 3/4"-1" longer.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to learn how you guys decided on the correct size of your bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you




When my arm is down my Vintage Alhambra bracelets fall right below my wrist and lay on the top of my hand. 
I don't like anything snug on my wrist and my bracelets feel comfortable with this fit.  


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## cvalier26

Coconuts40 said:


> If you are interested in WG, the sweet line also comes in WG/MOP...at least here in canada
> I recently purchased them to go with my 20Motif MOP/WG.


Thanks for the info, I didn't find this on my website. 
Can a store order it even so? In that case, is there a specific country's website or a catalogue where you can find all the available options?

I also found while browsing the threads pics of sweet turquoise/yg earrings which also aren't on the website. Are these still available? I thought I read somewhere that the turquoise shortage doesn't apply to the sweets, is that the case?

Edit : I just noticed that aside from a couple of sweets the rest of the turquoise items can't be bought online, just added to a wish list! So it seems like some sweets are still available.

Edit 2  : When you started vca did you plan your future purchases out years ahead in order to have a "coherent" collection, or just go with your instinct and what you liked every time?


----------



## Coconuts40

cvalier26 said:


> Thanks for the info, I didn't find this on my website.
> Can a store order it even so? In that case, is there a specific country's website or a catalogue where you can find all the available options?
> 
> I also found while browsing the threads pics of sweet turquoise/yg earrings which also aren't on the website. Are these still available? I thought I read somewhere that the turquoise shortage doesn't apply to the sweets, is that the case?
> 
> Edit : I just noticed that aside from a couple of sweets the rest of the turquoise items can't be bought online, just added to a wish list! So it seems like some sweets are still available.
> 
> Edit 2  : When you started vca did you plan your future purchases out years ahead in order to have a "coherent" collection, or just go with your instinct and what you liked every time?


Hi Cvalier26

I am sure your store can order the WG/MOP sweets.  It wasn't a special order for me, and they were on hand in the store.  Canada doesn't have a VCA, it is sold within Birks.  Therefore, if I was able to get it without difficulty, I am sure you will be able to get it  Ask your store about them.   I am pretty sure I saw them on the USA VCA website.  I haven't looked in a while, I would think they are still there.  

In regards to the turqoise...I also have the WG/Turquoise sweets and I had to order them.  It took about 6 weeks.  Yes, my SA told me that at this time the only turquiose that is 'readily' available is the sweets.  Therefore you still have a chance!


----------



## Coconuts40

PennyD2911 said:


> When my arm is down my Vintage Alhambra bracelets fall right below my wrist and lay on the top of my hand.
> I don't like anything snug on my wrist and my bracelets feel comfortable with this fit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




Thanks PennyD for your input.  I went to speak to my VCA SA today and asked him about the lenght of my bracelet.  We also had another SA look at it for me.  They both think it fits well, and although it hangs a bit, it is a good fit.  They also told me not to shorten it any further as then it will be too tight and will be difficult to wear.  I now feel very happy with the length of my bracelet.


To anyone considering the frivole earrings: I tried on the frivole earrings today.  I tried large in YG, small in WG, and the diamond small.  OMG they are all absolutely stunning!!!!  I walked away confused on the size and type that I want.  Simply gorgeous!  To all who have the frivole earrings, enjoy them as they are such a treasure


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Coconuts40 said:


> Thanks PennyD for your input.  I went to speak to my VCA today and asked him about the lenght of my bracelet.  We also had another SA look at it for me.  They both think it fits well, and although it hangs a bit, it is a good fit.  They also told me not to shorten it any further as then it will be too tight and will be difficult to wear.  I now feel very happy with the length of my bracelet.
> 
> 
> To anyone considering the frivole earrings: I tried on the frivole earrings today.  I tried large in YG, small in WG, and the diamond small.  OMG they are all absolutely stunning!!!!  I walked away confused on the size and type that I want.  Simply gorgeous!  To all who have the frivole earrings, enjoy them as they are such a treasure



Great you tried them on!!
The only other available set is small yg. 
The pave is available only in small. 
What's your first impression?


----------



## cvalier26

How sturdy are VCA pieces ? Have you ever broken a piece, like snapped into two, or damaged one? Do they scratch easily? I suppose this depends on the stone. How prone to scratches or damage are turquoise, onyx and carnelian? Do they tolerate water? Are they easy to maintain?


----------



## Handbag Goddess

I recently purchased the small WG Frivole earrings.  At first, I thought they were too small but after wearing them for awhile, I truly love them!!!  I wear them all the time, even sleep with them on with no problems!  They are a treasure indeed



Coconuts40 said:


> Thanks PennyD for your input.  I went to speak to my VCA SA today and asked him about the lenght of my bracelet.  We also had another SA look at it for me.  They both think it fits well, and although it hangs a bit, it is a good fit.  They also told me not to shorten it any further as then it will be too tight and will be difficult to wear.  I now feel very happy with the length of my bracelet.
> 
> 
> To anyone considering the frivole earrings: I tried on the frivole earrings today.  I tried large in YG, small in WG, and the diamond small.  OMG they are all absolutely stunning!!!!  I walked away confused on the size and type that I want.  Simply gorgeous!  To all who have the frivole earrings, enjoy them as they are such a treasure


----------



## cvalier26

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Cvalier26
> 
> I am sure your store can order the WG/MOP sweets.  It wasn't a special order for me, and they were on hand in the store.  Canada doesn't have a VCA, it is sold within Birks.  Therefore, if I was able to get it without difficulty, I am sure you will be able to get it  Ask your store about them.   I am pretty sure I saw them on the USA VCA website.  I haven't looked in a while, I would think they are still there.
> 
> In regards to the turqoise...I also have the WG/Turquoise sweets and I had to order them.  It took about 6 weeks.  Yes, my SA told me that at this time the only turquiose that is 'readily' available is the sweets.  Therefore you still have a chance!


Thanks, I saw the sweets in mop/wg were available in earrings, are these the ones you have or pendant/bracelet?

What do you think about the sweet butterfly in turquoise? I love the turquoise/wg combination but not sure about it being a butterfly. I like it now but I feel like I might grow out of it.


----------



## kimber418

Coconuts40 said:


> Thanks PennyD for your input.  I went to speak to my VCA SA today and asked him about the lenght of my bracelet.  We also had another SA look at it for me.  They both think it fits well, and although it hangs a bit, it is a good fit.  They also told me not to shorten it any further as then it will be too tight and will be difficult to wear.  I now feel very happy with the length of my bracelet.
> 
> 
> To anyone considering the frivole earrings: I tried on the frivole earrings today.  I tried large in YG, small in WG, and the diamond small.  OMG they are all absolutely stunning!!!!  I walked away confused on the size and type that I want.  Simply gorgeous!  To all who have the frivole earrings, enjoy them as they are such a treasure


coconuts~ So glad you had the chance to try on Frivole earrings.  They are very special earrings.  I own the small YG frivole & the pave diamond.   The large YG are on my short list and honestly I would not mind owning the WG pair also. (OVERKILL?) I have fallen asleep with these earrings in and they do not bother me.   They sit on the ear in such a nice spot and can be dressed up or down. I highly recommend them for a "go to" earring.  The pave are gorgeous and also easy to wear.  My daughter borrows the small YG whenever she comes to visit )))


----------



## cvalier26

These are the pieces that I'm instinctively drawn to :
- Sweet turquoise/wg clover earrings (i find it to be such a happy color combination and good for a more casual fresh summery look)
- Sweet carnelian clover necklace (for a more feminine delicate warm look) 
- Sweet turquoise butterfly necklace (less sure of this one, and it will be either this or the turquoise clover earrings - for now anyway)
- Vintage onyx/yg clover necklace, but this is for later on!

What do you think ? Which would you choose between the turquoise pendant and earrings? Initially I was also considering the sweet onyx/yg earrings but thought it would be best to wait for the pendant.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cvalier26 said:


> How sturdy are VCA pieces ? Have you ever broken a piece, like snapped into two, or damaged one? Do they scratch easily? I suppose this depends on the stone. How prone to scratches or damage are turquoise, onyx and carnelian? Do they tolerate water? Are they easy to maintain?



Sturdy , yes. 
I would not recommend wearing any fine jewelry in the water. 
Onyx is the hardest stone. You won't easily find turquoise right now.


----------



## cvalier26

texasgirliegirl said:


> Sturdy , yes.
> I would not recommend wearing any fine jewelry in the water.
> Onyx is the hardest stone. You won't easily find turquoise right now.


Thank you. Most of the turquoise sweets are available for order on the Europe website (I think the US one too), the other pieces aren't (not that I could afford them anyway )

Edit : Regarding the turquoise shortage, is this something that has been going on for a long time ? I have read the previous posts saying that it might take two years to be available again :-/. So if i want a turquoise sweet would it be best to put it first on my purchase list and just get it now (since it seems to be still available) and get the carnelian later? What I mean is are they not making any more turquoise altogether or are they still making them just in the sweet size?


----------



## PennyD2911

Coconuts40 said:


> Thanks PennyD for your input.  I went to speak to my VCA SA today and asked him about the lenght of my bracelet.  We also had another SA look at it for me.  They both think it fits well, and although it hangs a bit, it is a good fit.  They also told me not to shorten it any further as then it will be too tight and will be difficult to wear.  I now feel very happy with the length of my bracelet.
> 
> 
> To anyone considering the frivole earrings: I tried on the frivole earrings today.  I tried large in YG, small in WG, and the diamond small.  OMG they are all absolutely stunning!!!!  I walked away confused on the size and type that I want.  Simply gorgeous!  To all who have the frivole earrings, enjoy them as they are such a treasure




I'm making the Frivole one of my 2015 purchases. &#128515;
TGG and Hoping are such huge fans of the Frivole they have made me want to join the club. &#128515;
Now I see I need to add kimber to the list. &#128515;
You all are really making me want these earrings!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## cvalier26

What do you think of the second line of the picture ? The first line is the diamond pieces I have (don't be fooled by the website pics, they're really tiny ), the second line is what I'm considering getting in the foreseeable future. 
It's a lot of necklaces but they are by quite far my favorite jewelry item, so I might as well get what I'll wear.
I love the butterfly (it was my first vca love) but I'm not sure about it!


----------



## lara0112

HeidiDavis said:


> Lara0112, have you seen any of the Perlee Color rings in real time?  I haven't, so I would love your impressions!  I'm considering the gold with the onyx too.  I like Pomellato as well, but I agree that these might just edge those out for me!



no, unfortunately not. We have a boutique here but I think it is higher priced than Europe (where I am originally from) so I will just buy online and have it shipped home when I have the cash.....

I have narrowed it down to Onyx or Malachite. The black is cool but the green is incredibly beautiful. There is a 300 Euro price difference between them... but then these are forever pieces so..


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cvalier26 said:


> What do you think of the second line of the picture ? The first line is the diamond pieces I have (don't be fooled by the website pics, they're really tiny ), the second line is what I'm considering getting in the foreseeable future.
> It's a lot of necklaces but they are by quite far my favorite jewelry item, so I might as well get what I'll wear.
> I love the butterfly (it was my first vca love) but I'm not sure about it!



You really seem to love the turquoise butterfly. If it's available now why not just get it? Are you planning to layer it? Just know that these sweets are really tiny.  An alternative to buying the two sweets necklaces - a full size carnelian pendant. It will be set in yg.  
I can see how you would be drawn to the sweets because they are very cute.


----------



## hopingoneday

cvalier26 said:


> What do you think of the second line of the picture ? The first line is the diamond pieces I have (don't be fooled by the website pics, they're really tiny ), the second line is what I'm considering getting in the foreseeable future.
> It's a lot of necklaces but they are by quite far my favorite jewelry item, so I might as well get what I'll wear.
> I love the butterfly (it was my first vca love) but I'm not sure about it!


If you really love the butterfly and always have I would get it.  I have a couple of pairs of earrings in the sweet size and although they are small, as TGG says, I wear them often.  I'm not sure, though, that I would recommend getting more than one necklace in sweet size.  It is very cute and you will be able to wear it for a long time but in my experience, my VCA tastes have changed as I've gotten older and I am more interested in pieces that make more of a statement now than I was in my 20's.  You may find that you are interested in, say, a fleurette or frivole pendant necklace by the time you are a little older, and I think one sweet pendant will suffice.  Just one girl's opinion!
Of the necklaces in the sweet line, I do love the butterfly.  It is whimsical, delicate and lovely.


----------



## hopingoneday

PennyD2911 said:


> I'm making the Frivole one of my 2015 purchases. &#128515;
> TGG and Hoping are such huge fans of the Frivole they have made me want to join the club. &#128515;
> Now I see I need to add kimber to the list. &#128515;
> You all are really making me want these earrings!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



sorry to enable, Penny, but I've gotten bit by the bug badly too. As you know I already have the small YG and the pave.  Now I'm debating getting the WG next year...


----------



## Coconuts40

hopingoneday said:


> sorry to enable, Penny, but I've gotten bit by the bug badly too. As you know I already have the small YG and the pave.  Now I'm debating getting the WG next year...



That's exactly what I plan on purchasing next!  A pair of YG (not sure which size yet) and the pave.

After trying on both the YG and WG,  I am starting to think long-term, and wondering which gold will show more scratches, or wear with time? To those who have the frivoles, do you find they still look good with each wear, and any regret with the gold you chose?  Thanks


----------



## hopingoneday

Coconuts40 said:


> That's exactly what I plan on purchasing next!  A pair of YG (not sure which size yet) and the pave.
> 
> 
> 
> After trying on both the YG and WG,  I am starting to think long-term, and wondering which gold will show more scratches, or wear with time? To those who have the frivoles, do you find they still look good with each wear, and any regret with the gold you chose?  Thanks



I have definitely seen some vintage gold frivoles, both YG and WG, that were badly scratched. I guess if you travel a lot and throw them in a bag together there is the strong possibility that they will get scratched. However, my SA told me that VCA would be glad to buff them out if that should ever happen to me.  So far (1 year of regular wear) mine have held up fine-no scratches!


----------



## cvalier26

Thank you again for your answers . 
I do agree that two sweet necklaces seems a bit much, especially when I could get a single larger one for the price. If turquoise was still available there would be no hesitation, I would get the vintage one in yellow gold!

The thing is, I used to plan ahead much more and think that I would wait until I was in say my thirties to start VCA and invest straight away in the larger statement pieces, but then these past few years have been challenging with a long illness for me and a really heartbreaking loss of a loved one, and that's made me reconsider my quite obsessive "planning ahead" habits and want to live more for today. Does that make sense?  
In jewelry world, it translates into getting what I love now even if I may not love it in ten years, because I don't know what will happen in ten years time. I just need to find a right balance though, which is basically why I joined this forum . Sorry for the long story .

So to get back to VCA , what do you think about the sweet earrings? Do you also think they look better in the vintage sizes? I've found a couple of really cute pictures of them on the threads


----------



## HeidiDavis

cvalier26 said:


> Thank you again for your answers .
> I do agree that two sweet necklaces seems a bit much, especially when I could get a single larger one for the price. If turquoise was still available there would be no hesitation, I would get the vintage one in yellow gold!
> 
> The thing is, I used to plan ahead much more and think that I would wait until I was in say my thirties to start VCA and invest straight away in the larger statement pieces, but then these past few years have been challenging with a long illness for me and a really heartbreaking loss of a loved one, and that's made me reconsider my quite obsessive "planning ahead" habits and want to live more for today. Does that make sense?
> In jewelry world, it translates into getting what I love now even if I may not love it in ten years, because I don't know what will happen in ten years time. I just need to find a right balance though, which is basically why I joined this forum . Sorry for the long story .
> 
> So to get back to VCA , what do you think about the sweet earrings? Do you also think they look better in the vintage sizes? I've found a couple of really cute pictures of them on the threads


I get what you're saying, cvalier26.  Some things have happened in my life that have made me "live in the moment" more and try to not be such a planner (which is my nature).  I personally do like the sweets, especially the Alhambra.  I tried one and my only complaint was that I would definitely want it longer (the sweet pendants are just under 16" in length).  But VCA will do this for you (up to 2 inches) at no charge.  I am contemplating the sweet Alhambra bracelet and I am OLD compared to you (in my early 40;s, lol).   I am also considering the sweet Alhambra earrings.  I really need to see these in person and compare them to the vintage earrings before I decide though.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Coconuts40 said:


> That's exactly what I plan on purchasing next!  A pair of YG (not sure which size yet) and the pave.
> 
> After trying on both the YG and WG,  I am starting to think long-term, and wondering which gold will show more scratches, or wear with time? To those who have the frivoles, do you find they still look good with each wear, and any regret with the gold you chose?  Thanks



No regrets with either. Mine aren't scratched and I wear them sll the time. They will show fingerprints so keep a polishing cloth handy. 
If you have the pave I don't think you need the wg.


----------



## MyDogTink

Question for you lovely experienced VCA ladies. I have one piece- the magic pendant white mop WG. As Penny knows, I love this size but now I think I'm ready to go for a vintage pendant. I plan on layering it. I'm very serious about the tiger's eye which comes in the clover and butterfly. I feel like I don't see many people selecting the butterfly style. I know the clover is classic VCA but can anyone shed some light one why the butterfly doesn't seem overly popular? Thanks.


----------



## hopingoneday

cvalier26 said:


> Thank you again for your answers .
> I do agree that two sweet necklaces seems a bit much, especially when I could get a single larger one for the price. If turquoise was still available there would be no hesitation, I would get the vintage one in yellow gold!
> 
> The thing is, I used to plan ahead much more and think that I would wait until I was in say my thirties to start VCA and invest straight away in the larger statement pieces, but then these past few years have been challenging with a long illness for me and a really heartbreaking loss of a loved one, and that's made me reconsider my quite obsessive "planning ahead" habits and want to live more for today. Does that make sense?
> In jewelry world, it translates into getting what I love now even if I may not love it in ten years, because I don't know what will happen in ten years time. I just need to find a right balance though, which is basically why I joined this forum . Sorry for the long story .
> 
> So to get back to VCA , what do you think about the sweet earrings? Do you also think they look better in the vintage sizes? I've found a couple of really cute pictures of them on the threads



I'm so sorry to hear that you've had to cope with a long illness and a loss, and hope that you are healthy and happy now and for many years to come.  I can certainly appreciate your decision to enjoy the moment and celebrate what you love now!  

I have the sweet earrings and wear them all the time.  For me, the onyx/YG sweets are a fabulous go-to earring that is delicate and pretty and eminently wearable.  Those and the frivoles are definitely my most-worn earrings day in and day out.  They are small but still eye-catching, and very feminine.  I love them.


----------



## hopingoneday

MyDogTink said:


> Question for you lovely experienced VCA ladies. I have one piece- the magic pendant white mop WG. As Penny knows, I love this size but now I think I'm ready to go for a vintage pendant. I plan on layering it. I'm very serious about the tiger's eye which comes in the clover and butterfly. I feel like I don't see many people selecting the butterfly style. I know the clover is classic VCA but can anyone shed some light one why the butterfly doesn't seem overly popular? Thanks.



I really don't know, Tink -- I love tigers' eye and I love the butterfly.  I think many people choose the clover because it's an iconic shape for the brand.  But I do see many of the butterflies being worn, as recently as yesterday while out shopping!
I don't know if that helped you.  Sorry.


----------



## cung

cvalier26 said:


> Thank you again for your answers .
> I do agree that two sweet necklaces seems a bit much, especially when I could get a single larger one for the price. If turquoise was still available there would be no hesitation, I would get the vintage one in yellow gold!
> 
> The thing is, I used to plan ahead much more and think that I would wait until I was in say my thirties to start VCA and invest straight away in the larger statement pieces, but then these past few years have been challenging with a long illness for me and a really heartbreaking loss of a loved one, and that's made me reconsider my quite obsessive "planning ahead" habits and want to live more for today. Does that make sense?
> In jewelry world, it translates into getting what I love now even if I may not love it in ten years, because I don't know what will happen in ten years time. I just need to find a right balance though, which is basically why I joined this forum . Sorry for the long story .
> 
> So to get back to VCA , what do you think about the sweet earrings? Do you also think they look better in the vintage sizes? I've found a couple of really cute pictures of them on the threads


I am sorry about your loved one and your illness, hope you are in good health now  and in many years to come. For the sweet earrings, as some of lovely ladies in this thread have mentioned about, are great for daily wear, esp. the onyx as it would go with almost every color and outfit. If you love sweet turquoise then why not get a pair now and enjoy wearing it while it's still available. It's not hard to find in sweet size for now but not sure for the availability in future. Good luck with your deciding


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MyDogTink said:


> Question for you lovely experienced VCA ladies. I have one piece- the magic pendant white mop WG. As Penny knows, I love this size but now I think I'm ready to go for a vintage pendant. I plan on layering it. I'm very serious about the tiger's eye which comes in the clover and butterfly. I feel like I don't see many people selecting the butterfly style. I know the clover is classic VCA but can anyone shed some light one why the butterfly doesn't seem overly popular? Thanks.



The quadrafoil is iconic VCA. 
The butterfly isn't something you regularly see in the boutiques. I find the butterfly cute and the clover sophisticated. For some people that is a lot of money to spend for cute. 
If you really love butterflies though, why not? Everything VCA makes is beautifully created. There is something for everyone.


----------



## kimber418

hopingoneday said:


> sorry to enable, Penny, but I've gotten bit by the bug badly too. As you know I already have the small YG and the pave.  Now I'm debating getting the WG next year...


They really are my favorite earrings.  I cannot say enough about them!  From the minute you put the first one on your ear you will be held under an eternal spell to want all the frivole!  I am not sure I would want the small YG if I had gotten the large YG first  BUT I was not really into BIG earrings when I bought the small YG frivole.  I had to evolve...... Now I am happy I have the small YG because I do wear them very casual.... Jeans or even workout wear (on days I am not working out LOL).   The pave can be worn dressed up (they were a gift from my husband for being mother-of-the-bride when my daughter got married 2 years ago)  or worn w/ jeans and cashmere sweater.  They are the most versatile earrings!  I will never regret getting the small YG & I will so look forward to getting the large YG!  (Thank you TGG


----------



## kimber418

cung said:


> I am sorry about your loved one and your illness, hope you are in good health now  and in many years to come. For the sweet earrings, as some of lovely ladies in this thread have mentioned about, are great for daily wear, esp. the onyx as it would go with almost every color and outfit. If you love sweet turquoise then why not get a pair now and enjoy wearing it while it's still available. It's not hard to find in sweet size for now but not sure for the availability in future. Good luck with your deciding


cvalier~  Why don't you try on a few things --- the sweet earrings and the vintage size earrings.
You will get a better feel for what you want.   I think the sweets are really nice- they are not for me but the girls on here that post photos look great in them.  You just have to decide what looks best on you and what compliments your lifestyle and wardrobe best.   Keep an eye out on resellers for a turquoise single pendant in YG.  They come up now and then.  I love mine and wear it quite frequently.   Good luck!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> They really are my favorite earrings.  I cannot say enough about them!  From the minute you put the first one on your ear you will be held under an eternal spell to want all the frivole!  I am not sure I would want the small YG if I had gotten the large YG first  BUT I was not really into BIG earrings when I bought the small YG frivole.  I had to evolve...... Now I am happy I have the small YG because I do wear them very casual.... Jeans or even workout wear (on days I am not working out LOL).   The pave can be worn dressed up (they were a gift from my husband for being mother-of-the-bride when my daughter got married 2 years ago)  or worn w/ jeans and cashmere sweater.  They are the most versatile earrings!  I will never regret getting the small YG & I will so look forward to getting the large YG!  (Thank you TGG



Xoxoo


----------



## cvalier26

HeidiDavis said:


> I get what you're saying, cvalier26.  Some things have happened in my life that have made me "live in the moment" more and try to not be such a planner (which is my nature).  I personally do like the sweets, especially the Alhambra.  I tried one and my only complaint was that I would definitely want it longer (the sweet pendants are just under 16" in length).  But VCA will do this for you (up to 2 inches) at no charge.  I am contemplating the sweet Alhambra bracelet and I am OLD compared to you (in my early 40;s, lol).   I am also considering the sweet Alhambra earrings.  I really need to see these in person and compare them to the vintage earrings before I decide though.


Thank you , I have other 16" necklaces and I'm happy with the length. I'm not much a bracelet wearer so I'm hesitating between the earrings and pendants. Which colors are you thinking of for your earrings ?


----------



## cvalier26

hopingoneday said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that you've had to cope with a long illness and a loss, and hope that you are healthy and happy now and for many years to come.  I can certainly appreciate your decision to enjoy the moment and celebrate what you love now!
> 
> I have the sweet earrings and wear them all the time.  For me, the onyx/YG sweets are a fabulous go-to earring that is delicate and pretty and eminently wearable.  Those and the frivoles are definitely my most-worn earrings day in and day out.  They are small but still eye-catching, and very feminine.  I love them.


Thank you for your kind words. The onyx/yg studs are definately on my shortlist. I'm hesitating between onyx/yg, turquoise/wg (the sweet earrings don't seem to be available in turquoise/yg) and carnelian/rg. These are my fave color combos, now I need to decide which will be earrings or pendant, which size and consequently when I can get them.


----------



## cvalier26

cung said:


> I am sorry about your loved one and your illness, hope you are in good health now  and in many years to come. For the sweet earrings, as some of lovely ladies in this thread have mentioned about, are great for daily wear, esp. the onyx as it would go with almost every color and outfit. If you love sweet turquoise then why not get a pair now and enjoy wearing it while it's still available. It's not hard to find in sweet size for now but not sure for the availability in future. Good luck with your deciding


Thank you , I'm definitely wanting something in turquoise, just not sure what between the butterfly pendant and the clover studs (which are much more expensive though). I should hurry up before they're out of stock .


----------



## cvalier26

kimber418 said:


> cvalier~  Why don't you try on a few things --- the sweet earrings and the vintage size earrings.
> You will get a better feel for what you want.   I think the sweets are really nice- they are not for me but the girls on here that post photos look great in them.  You just have to decide what looks best on you and what compliments your lifestyle and wardrobe best.   Keep an eye out on resellers for a turquoise single pendant in YG.  They come up now and then.  I love mine and wear it quite frequently.   Good luck!


Thanks, my ebay store is so empty compared to the US one but I'm still holding out hope for one to appear! I do like the sweet size in earrings, they look great for an everyday pair. I'm not sure if I should get them in turquoise clovers though since I'm definitely holding out hope for a vintage pendant someday Idk if I would want both.


----------



## cvalier26

So I just saw this modeling pic and I think I'm sold on the turquoise butterfly .
I have similar hair & skin tone.


----------



## PennyD2911

hopingoneday said:


> sorry to enable, Penny, but I've gotten bit by the bug badly too. As you know I already have the small YG and the pave.  Now I'm debating getting the WG next year...




Oh honey, it doesn't take much enabling for me, actually I can do bad all by myself! LOL&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## MyDogTink

cvalier26 said:


> So I just saw this modeling pic and I think I'm sold on the turquoise butterfly .
> 
> I have similar hair & skin tone.




I think it's a great piece. The turquoise is beautiful and the butterfly floats. It will make you happy when you wear it and that's what you need now. Sorry to hear things have been rough. I understand needing instant gratification. Why not purchase this now and keep saving for the other piece long-term?


----------



## MyDogTink

texasgirliegirl said:


> The quadrafoil is iconic VCA.
> 
> The butterfly isn't something you regularly see in the boutiques. I find the butterfly cute and the clover sophisticated. For some people that is a lot of money to spend for cute.
> 
> If you really love butterflies though, why not? Everything VCA makes is beautifully created. There is something for everyone.







hopingoneday said:


> I really don't know, Tink -- I love tigers' eye and I love the butterfly.  I think many people choose the clover because it's an iconic shape for the brand.  But I do see many of the butterflies being worn, as recently as yesterday while out shopping!
> 
> I don't know if that helped you.  Sorry.




Thank you both. Glad to see the butterfly is also popular. But I do think that I will go for the iconic VCA shape. Thanks again.


----------



## hopingoneday

cvalier26 said:


> So I just saw this modeling pic and I think I'm sold on the turquoise butterfly .
> 
> I have similar hair & skin tone.




So pretty!!!!


----------



## tbbbjb

Ann's fabulous finds has a Vintage Alhambra 5 motif YG Black Onyx bracelet for $3600.  It is 7" long.  I hope some one here will get it   I have to take care and enable my fellow Tpfs 

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/co...f-arpels-black-onyx-vintage-alhambra-bracelet


----------



## Coconuts40

cvalier26 said:


> So I just saw this modeling pic and I think I'm sold on the turquoise butterfly .
> I have similar hair & skin tone.



This is so very pretty.  This piece appears to resonate with you.  If you love it, and continue to think about it, then you should definitely purchase it.  I wear sweet earrings every day and I am 40   I am so very sorry to hear about your loss, I know how difficult that is.  
You can never go wrong with VCA, and I have no doubt you will smile every day you wear this beautiful turquoise butterfly.  If you are in your 20's, you will wear this for years and years to come.  Definitely worth purchasing.


----------



## Coconuts40

hopingoneday said:


> I have definitely seen some vintage gold frivoles, both YG and WG, that were badly scratched. I guess if you travel a lot and throw them in a bag together there is the strong possibility that they will get scratched. However, my SA told me that VCA would be glad to buff them out if that should ever happen to me.  So far (1 year of regular wear) mine have held up fine-no scratches!





texasgirliegirl said:


> No regrets with either. Mine aren't scratched and I wear them sll the time. They will show fingerprints so keep a polishing cloth handy.
> If you have the pave I don't think you need the wg.



Thanks Hopingoneday and TGG for your input.  I guess, like everything else, if you take care of them they will age well.  They have such a nice shine to them that I was afraid scratches would show up more.  I'm glad to hear from you both, who appear to wear them on a daily basis.  Now, makes me want them even more


----------



## tbbbjb

cvalier26 said:


> Thanks, I saw the sweets in mop/wg were available in earrings, are these the ones you have or pendant/bracelet?
> 
> What do you think about the sweet butterfly in turquoise? I love the turquoise/wg combination but not sure about it being a butterfly. I like it now but I feel like I might grow out of it.



I have the Lucky Alhambra MOP Butterfly and it is my signature piece.  I *love* it and wear it almost every day.  I also purchased the sweet for my DD and it looks adorable on her.  If you love it, you will always love it.  Does it make your heart skip a beat?  If you just like it you may you may or may not continue to like it, but you will never truly love it.  JMHO.


----------



## HeidiDavis

Good morning, all!


For those of you who have a variety of VCA earrings, I have a question.  I know the vintage Alhambra earrings come with a lovely omega back.  Do the sweet Alhambra earstuds just have a post and a friction back?  That's how it appears to me from the website.  How comfortable are the earrings?  I have had earrings with the post and findings, but I have never had any with the omega backs (though I think they look so beautiful!) Thanks!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HeidiDavis said:


> Good morning, all!
> 
> 
> For those of you who have a variety of VCA earrings, I have a question.  I know the vintage Alhambra earrings come with a lovely omega back.  Do the sweet Alhambra earstuds just have a post and a friction back?  That's how it appears to me from the website.  How comfortable are the earrings?  I have had earrings with the post and findings, but I have never had any with the omega backs (though I think they look so beautiful!) Thanks!



The backs aren't intended to be decorative features. 
The sweets do have the French backs which are VERY secure. The perlee hoops have these same backs. 
The vintage , frivole, etcetera have omega backs with screw in posts.


----------



## HeidiDavis

texasgirliegirl said:


> The backs aren't intended to be decorative features.
> The sweets do have the French backs which are VERY secure. The perlee hoops have these same backs.
> The vintage , frivole, etcetera have omega backs with screw in posts.


I know they aren't.  I just think they are so pretty!  Probably just because I don't have any earrings with this kind of clip on the back.   All of my other earrings  tend to be French wire or post and friction back.


----------



## CATEYES

tbbbjb said:


> Ann's fabulous finds has a Vintage Alhambra 5 motif YG Black Onyx bracelet for $3600.  It is 7" long.  I hope some one here will get it   I have to take care and enable my fellow Tpfs
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/co...f-arpels-black-onyx-vintage-alhambra-bracelet



I saw this one too tbbbjb! Is the bracelet normally 7" long when purchased new? This is lovely but only $400 less than if bought brand new ( well plus taxes I guess).....


----------



## MYH

tbbbjb said:


> Ann's fabulous finds has a Vintage Alhambra 5 motif YG Black Onyx bracelet for $3600.  It is 7" long.  I hope some one here will get it   I have to take care and enable my fellow Tpfs
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/co...f-arpels-black-onyx-vintage-alhambra-bracelet


I saw this too!  had to back away from the computer.


----------



## cvalier26

Thank you for your replies regarding the sweet butterfly . It does make me happy even when I look at it online . 

The sweet clover earrings also look really cute for everyday. I like them in turquoise/wg, carnelian/rg and mop/wg especially (the onyx I'm thinking I would rather have as a vintage pendant one day). I wonder if the mop/wg would be too small in the sweet size since it's a more discreet combination than the other two.

I was also wondering if the carnelian came in rose gold in the larger sizes or just yellow ? I prefer it in the darker red tints with rose gold.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cvalier26 said:


> Thank you for your replies regarding the sweet butterfly . It does make me happy even when I look at it online .
> 
> The sweet clover earrings also look really cute for everyday. I like them in turquoise/wg, carnelian/rg and mop/wg especially (the onyx I'm thinking I would rather have as a vintage pendant one day). I wonder if the mop/wg would be too small in the sweet size since it's a more discreet combination than the other two.
> 
> I was also wondering if the carnelian came in rose gold in the larger sizes or just yellow ? I prefer it in the darker red tints with rose gold.



Sweets = rose gold plus carnelian
Vintage= yellow gold plus carnelian


----------



## cung

has anyone noticed that there is no price info available in vca website recently? They used to list price in US site but now I could not find anymore. Do you have same problems?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cung said:


> has anyone noticed that there is no price info available in vca website recently? They used to list price in US site but now I could not find anymore. Do you have same problems?



Yes!
Sometimes I can see prices and sometimes I can't.  
Weird


----------



## einseine

Today I wore carnelian studs and grey MOP sweet pendant.
By the way, I've decided to get the holiday pendant!!!  Candice~~~


----------



## cung

einseine said:


> Today I wore carnelian studs and grey MOP sweet pendant.
> By the way, I've decided to get the holiday pendant!!!  Candice~~~



I don't now grey mop is available in sweet pendant, looks very nice blending in  your skintone. The grey mop holiday pendant would be fantastic on you


----------



## stylemechanel

einseine said:


> Today I wore carnelian studs and grey MOP sweet pendant.
> By the way, I've decided to get the holiday pendant!!!  Candice~~~



Great colors for you einseine. Both are so pretty!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> Today I wore carnelian studs and grey MOP sweet pendant.
> By the way, I've decided to get the holiday pendant!!!  Candice~~~



Just beautiful !!


----------



## PennyD2911

einseine said:


> Today I wore carnelian studs and grey MOP sweet pendant.
> 
> By the way, I've decided to get the holiday pendant!!!  Candice~~~




Beautiful, as always. &#128522;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## HeidiDavis

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yes!
> Sometimes I can see prices and sometimes I can't.
> Weird


The e-boutique feature isn't working now either (ie. you can't order anything from the online store).  This is probably related to why prices aren't visible.  I wonder if this happens often.  I hope the e-boutique is restored soon!


----------



## Candice0985

einseine said:


> Today I wore carnelian studs and grey MOP sweet pendant.
> By the way, I've decided to get the holiday pendant!!!  Candice~~~



yay!! did you find one at a store!?


 gorgeous look!


----------



## marksuzy

removed this post as info has been given


----------



## einseine

cung said:


> I don't now grey mop is available in sweet pendant, looks very nice blending in  your skintone. The grey mop holiday pendant would be fantastic on you





stylemechanel said:


> Great colors for you einseine. Both are so pretty!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Just beautiful !!





PennyD2911 said:


> Beautiful, as always. &#128522;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum





Candice0985 said:


> yay!! did you find one at a store!?
> 
> 
> gorgeous look!



Thanks everyone!!!  

Cung, the sweet grey MOP is the LE, which was once available only on JAPAN VCA ONLINE.

TGG, I tried to pass the pendant, but Candice talked into it.

Candice, I know they are still available in some countries in Asia and Europe.  I think I will be able to get one!!!


----------



## cvalier26

einseine said:


> Thanks everyone!!!
> 
> Cung, the sweet grey MOP is the LE, which was once available only on JAPAN VCA ONLINE.
> 
> TGG, I tried to pass the pendant, but Candice talked into it.
> 
> Candice, I know they are still available in some countries in Asia and Europe.  I think I will be able to get one!!!


So pretty . I wish the sweet would be released again, seems like a perfect combination.
The holiday pendant seems to be still available for order on the Europe online store so you should be able to get one!
Now you're making me want those sweet studs! Hard to choose from so many pretty things!


----------



## einseine

cvalier26 said:


> So pretty . I wish the sweet would be released again, seems like a perfect combination.
> The holiday pendant seems to be still available for order on the Europe online store so you should be able to get one!
> Now you're making me want those sweet studs! Hard to choose from so many pretty things!



Hi cvalier!  I have regular vintage earclips in solid RG and WG page.  I prefer studs (I have onyx, too!)  for everyday wear.  They are very comfortable!  I sometimes enjoy wearing carnelian & onyx together.


----------



## cvalier26

einseine said:


> Hi cvalier!  I have regular vintage earclips in solid RG and WG page.  I prefer studs (I have onyx, too!)  for everyday wear.  They are very comfortable!  I sometimes enjoy wearing carnelian & onyx together.


How often do you wear the carnelian studs ? Do you find they go with "enough" outfits to justify them being a first buy? I have a lot of dark red in my wardrobe so I'm very much drawn to the color.
Since "mothers know best", mine isn't fond of the sweet turquoise butterfly at all (too much money to spend on cute), however does like the sweet carnelian clover necklace in rose gold, or the carnelian and onyx studs, which were my other choices.
She does like the sweet turquoise clover studs in yg however if I'm really set on turquoise, but I can't find them on the website =/


----------



## simurgh

Hi all .. For those of you with letterwood pieces, do any of your motifs have a gap between the metal milgrain and the letterwood? I'm looking at a piece that has gaps, and wondering if it's normal, and if it's noticeable when worn.  It would be worn on a light background most of the time.  Thanks!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

simurgh said:


> Hi all .. For those of you with letterwood pieces, do any of your motifs have a gap between the metal milgrain and the letterwood? I'm looking at a piece that has gaps, and wondering if it's normal, and if it's noticeable when worn.  It would be worn on a light background most of the time.  Thanks!



They refer to that gap as an "airline".  It can happen with very vintage pieces but it's very surprising for this to happen on such a recent piece. 
I have the LE  letterwood and none of the clovers have airlines.


----------



## cvalier26

Does anyone know if the sweet turquoise clover studs in yellow gold are still available (in Europe) ?


----------



## cvalier26

I've narrowed down my choices to these 4 items, all in the sweet size .
Mostly because I would like a happy bright color and these are the ones I could see myself wearing and loving .
I've included the butterfly because I still think of it but I'm a bit less sure about it as I think a more classic piece might be better for a first, and also when it's available again I would like the vintage turquoise clover pendant in yg.
The turquoise clover earrings I would also like in yellow gold if I can find them because only the wg are available on the website.

The ones I'm leaning the most towards atm are the carnelian clover pendant and the turquoise clover earrings.
I will only be getting one vca item this year (maybe one more next summer though )

What do you think ?


----------



## stylemechanel

cvalier26 said:


> I've narrowed down my choices to these 4 items, all in the sweet size .
> Mostly because I would like a happy bright color and these are the ones I could see myself wearing and loving .
> I've included the butterfly because I still think of it but I'm a bit less sure about it as I think a more classic piece might be better for a first, and also when it's available again I would like the vintage turquoise clover pendant in yg.
> The turquoise clover earrings I would also like in yellow gold if I can find them because only the wg are available on the website.
> 
> The ones I'm leaning the most towards atm are the carnelian clover pendant and the turquoise clover earrings.
> I will only be getting one vca item this year (maybe one more next summer though )
> 
> What do you think ?




Hi cvalier, after reading everything you have said, and your previous posts, if you can not find the the turquoise clover pendant, and  if I were you I would pick the turquoise earrings. I think I have seen them on the web site in yg at times. I know what you have seen is not in yg but if you had to buy something now that is what I would do. I must say I am an enabler and I have no patience. Having said that...if I could wait and my budget was divided by a number of things I wanted in the next few years I woudl wait. If you cant't...buy the turquoise earrings!!! 

And then...come her and show us!!!!


----------



## kimber418

eimseime~Your picture with the sweet grey MOP and carnelian sweet studs is beautiful.  So happy you found a LE  holiday grey mop pendant.  You will love it.  The colors look beautiful with your skin tone also.  It is perfect.  Please post pic when you get yours.  I love my grey LE holiday pendant but I sent it back to boutique to get engraved and lengthened an inch.   My SA said it would only be one week.


----------



## cung

cvalier26 said:


> I've narrowed down my choices to these 4 items, all in the sweet size .
> Mostly because I would like a happy bright color and these are the ones I could see myself wearing and loving .
> I've included the butterfly because I still think of it but I'm a bit less sure about it as I think a more classic piece might be better for a first, and also when it's available again I would like the vintage turquoise clover pendant in yg.
> The turquoise clover earrings I would also like in yellow gold if I can find them because only the wg are available on the website.
> 
> The ones I'm leaning the most towards atm are the carnelian clover pendant and the turquoise clover earrings.
> I will only be getting one vca item this year (maybe one more next summer though )
> 
> What do you think ?



My vote goes for turquoise butterfly pendant since your heart is set for turquoise and it looks so chic and youthful, and I bet it would describe your personality so well. And next choice is carnelian ear studs


----------



## cvalier26

stylemechanel said:


> Hi cvalier, after reading everything you have said, and your previous posts, if you can not find the the turquoise clover pendant, and  if I were you I would pick the turquoise earrings. I think I have seen them on the web site in yg at times. I know what you have seen is not in yg but if you had to buy something now that is what I would do. I must say I am an enabler and I have no patience. Having said that...if I could wait and my budget was divided by a number of things I wanted in the next few years I woudl wait. If you cant't...buy the turquoise earrings!!!
> 
> And then...come her and show us!!!!


Thanks for enabling  (and um picking the most expensive item on the list).
I have zero patience as well, the only thing holding me back right now is not having stores nearby .

What do you think about white gold vs yellow gold for the turquoise clovers ? Does the turquoise color vary between the two ? 
I have more wg/platinum/silver jewelry so maybe wg would fit in better. I do like them in yg though, really warm and summery "sun and sea" look .


----------



## cvalier26

cung said:


> My vote goes for turquoise butterfly pendant since your heart is set for turquoise and it looks so chic and youthful, and I bet it would describe your personality so well. And next choice is carnelian ear studs


Thanks , I love them all really . Blue does have that uplifting effect on me (the "sea and sky reminder" effect), it's everywhere in my room and my closet so the little butterfly definitely wouldn't have any trouble fitting in


----------



## samiii

Could some one please help me decide.

I am buying a first jewelry gift for my 24yrs old wife. 

Should it be a 10motif alhambra necklace, a 5 motif bracelet, perlee bangle or cartier love bangle ?

I am planning to give her another piece of the bunch after 8-9 months.

Thanks! !!


----------



## simurgh

texasgirliegirl said:


> They refer to that gap as an "airline".  It can happen with very vintage pieces but it's very surprising for this to happen on such a recent piece.
> I have the LE  letterwood and none of the clovers have airlines.



Hi texasgirliegirl ... Thanks very much - it's exactly an airline, and I thought it seemed odd, especially for a newer piece.  For those of you that have pieces with airlines, are they noticeable when being worn normally?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cvalier26 said:


> I've narrowed down my choices to these 4 items, all in the sweet size .
> Mostly because I would like a happy bright color and these are the ones I could see myself wearing and loving .
> I've included the butterfly because I still think of it but I'm a bit less sure about it as I think a more classic piece might be better for a first, and also when it's available again I would like the vintage turquoise clover pendant in yg.
> The turquoise clover earrings I would also like in yellow gold if I can find them because only the wg are available on the website.
> 
> The ones I'm leaning the most towards atm are the carnelian clover pendant and the turquoise clover earrings.
> I will only be getting one vca item this year (maybe one more next summer though )
> 
> What do you think ?



I would go with one of the carnelian pieces. 
You seem to prefer turquoise with yg and it's worth waiting for.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

samiii said:


> Could some one please help me decide.
> 
> I am buying a first jewelry gift for my 24yrs old wife.
> 
> Should it be a 10motif alhambra necklace, a 5 motif bracelet, perlee bangle or cartier love bangle ?
> 
> I am planning to give her another piece of the bunch after 8-9 months.
> 
> Thanks! !!



Get her the ten motif. 
Later on you can add another ten motif and she can wear them together as a long necklace.


----------



## HeidiDavis

einseine said:


> Today I wore carnelian studs and grey MOP sweet pendant.
> By the way, I've decided to get the holiday pendant!!!  Candice~~~


You should be a model!  You make everything you wear look so elegant and beautiful!!!


----------



## Coconuts40

simurgh said:


> Hi texasgirliegirl ... Thanks very much - it's exactly an airline, and I thought it seemed odd, especially for a newer piece.  For those of you that have pieces with airlines, are they noticeable when being worn normally?



Hi Simurgh,

I recently purchased the Letterwood 1 motif Magic long necklace.  I never noticed, but now that I took a look to answer your question, mine does have two very small airlines.  However, if you also noticed an airline, then maybe it's common in the newer pieces too??  It's very very small, and I have worn this piece several times and it has never bothered me, until now

Your question piqued my interest, so I also took a look at my 5motif MOP bracelet and 20 motif MOP necklace, and some have airlines too!   Maybe this is common with  VCA pieces?


----------



## Coconuts40

What do you think about white gold vs yellow gold for the turquoise clovers ? Does the turquoise color vary between the two ? 
I have more wg/platinum/silver jewelry so maybe wg would fit in better. I do like them in yg though, really warm and summery "sun and sea" look .[/QUOTE]

Hi Cvlier26,

The YG/turquoise and the WG turquoise are both equally beautiful.  However, both have very different looks.  I have mainly WG jewelry, and I own the WG/Turquoise sweet earrings.  I will admit, it is a much more casual appearance than the YG.  I don't mind that, but keep that in mind when purchasing.  The YG will likely stand out more, and yellow gold always gives a very 'elegant' appearance. If your heart is set on the YG, then wait for the YG.  If you enjoy WG, then these earrings are truly beautiful.


----------



## allure244

cvalier26 said:


> I've narrowed down my choices to these 4 items, all in the sweet size .
> Mostly because I would like a happy bright color and these are the ones I could see myself wearing and loving .
> I've included the butterfly because I still think of it but I'm a bit less sure about it as I think a more classic piece might be better for a first, and also when it's available again I would like the vintage turquoise clover pendant in yg.
> The turquoise clover earrings I would also like in yellow gold if I can find them because only the wg are available on the website.
> 
> The ones I'm leaning the most towards atm are the carnelian clover pendant and the turquoise clover earrings.
> I will only be getting one vca item this year (maybe one more next summer though )
> 
> What do you think ?




Agree with tgg. If turquoise with yellow gold is what u really want I think it's worth waiting as well and getting something in carnelian. If you love the turquoise white gold as well and aren't settling for that combination then by all means I would purchase


----------



## kimber418

samiii said:


> Could some one please help me decide.
> 
> I am buying a first jewelry gift for my 24yrs old wife.
> 
> Should it be a 10motif alhambra necklace, a 5 motif bracelet, perlee bangle or cartier love bangle ?
> 
> I am planning to give her another piece of the bunch after 8-9 months.
> 
> Thanks! !!


I would go with a perlee bangle or a ten motif  YG MOP necklace.  Does she like the perlee bracelet?  Also is she really wanting a LOVE?   A LOVE is a personal decision because you do wear it all the time.   So my three choices would be:
1. Perlee YG bangle
2. 10 motif MOP YG Vintage ALhmabra necklace
3. YG LOVE bracelet


----------



## kimber418

Coconuts40 said:


> What do you think about white gold vs yellow gold for the turquoise clovers ? Does the turquoise color vary between the two ?
> I have more wg/platinum/silver jewelry so maybe wg would fit in better. I do like them in yg though, really warm and summery "sun and sea" look .




I think the YG verses WG is a personal taste.  It depends on how you "mix" WG & YG and what your taste/colors preferences are.   I used to only like wearing WG/platinum but in the last few years I have felt comfortable mixing my golds.   Try them on see which looks best with your coloring!


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> I would go with one of the carnelian pieces.
> 
> You seem to prefer turquoise with yg and it's worth waiting for.




I agree with TGG.  I think the carnelian in the pendant is a good choice.  If you are looking for classic VCA then the clover motif is the right choice.  Surely at some point VCA will have more turquoise pieces.  Their source for turquoise is the U.S., but I guess they can't mine enough high quality turquoise right now. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## bocagirl

samiii said:


> Could some one please help me decide.
> 
> I am buying a first jewelry gift for my 24yrs old wife.
> 
> Should it be a 10motif alhambra necklace, a 5 motif bracelet, perlee bangle or cartier love bangle ?
> 
> I am planning to give her another piece of the bunch after 8-9 months.
> 
> Thanks! !!


I would go with the 10 motif necklace.  It's a classic piece that goes with everything.  I have the Cartier LOVE bangles (the ones with the opening so they come off) in all 3 golds (white, pink {with a pink sapphire} and yellow), but I much prefer VCA pieces.

You are very thoughtful to ask!  You really can't go wrong with any of the pieces!


----------



## eliwon

cvalier26 said:


> Thank you for your replies regarding the sweet butterfly . It does make me happy even when I look at it online .
> 
> The sweet clover earrings also look really cute for everyday. I like them in turquoise/wg, carnelian/rg and mop/wg especially (the onyx I'm thinking I would rather have as a vintage pendant one day). I wonder if the mop/wg would be too small in the sweet size since it's a more discreet combination than the other two.
> 
> I was also wondering if the carnelian came in rose gold in the larger sizes or just yellow ? I prefer it in the darker red tints with rose gold.



My two cents - just go for the pendant, wear it and then if or when you tire of it, sell it on or put it away to eventually hand it down to a daughter or niece. This way you can get on and look forward to other important stuff


----------



## pigleto972001

bocagirl said:


> I would go with the 10 motif necklace.  It's a classic piece that goes with everything.  I have the Cartier LOVE bangles (the ones with the opening so they come off) in all 3 golds (white, pink {with a pink sapphire} and yellow), but I much prefer VCA pieces.
> 
> You are very thoughtful to ask!  You really can't go wrong with any of the pieces!




Same for me. I love my 10 motif YG alhambra. I have the love bracelet too but I like my VCA a bit better. 

Of course if your wife loves the LOVE you can't go wrong


----------



## cvalier26

eliwon said:


> My two cents - just go for the pendant, wear it and then if or when you tire of it, sell it on or put it away to eventually hand it down to a daughter or niece. This way you can get on and look forward to other important stuff


Thanks, I know I'm spending way too much time on this , but it's a lot of money so I just want to ensure as much as I can that I make the right choice...


----------



## stylemechanel

cvalier26 said:


> Thanks for enabling  (*and um picking the most expensive item on the list*).
> I have zero patience as well, the only thing holding me back right now is not having stores nearby .
> 
> What do you think about white gold vs yellow gold for the turquoise clovers ? Does the turquoise color vary between the two ?
> I have more wg/platinum/silver jewelry so maybe wg would fit in better. I do like them in yg though, really warm and summery "sun and sea" look .



Lol, my husband says I have a talent for that...picking the most expensive thing without ever seeing the price. You know what...he is right...works like magic every time, just can't help it...

I can't answer the question about the turquoise and if it varies in colors, there are so many experts here who would know better. I don't have a piece of turquoise yet but when I do it will be yg. 

As for wg and yg? Most posts that I read on this thread favor wg. Your current  jewelry would probably lean in the way so that choosing the wg may be the best option for you. My heart loves the yg - and as you said, I also picture summers at the beach, cruises to the islands, billowy dresses in blue and white. Sorry...just can't help myself. Having said that, I'm not sure its the best "investment" for you. Cvalier, are you a woman who think with her brain or goes with her heart? That will help you answer the question. And if you are really lucky the answer is both!

And then come here and share with us!!!!


----------



## cvalier26

For some reason I forgot all about the pink gold sweets . They look so cute with the little button in the middle and elegant at the same time, and would probably suit a lot of outfits and occasions.
Does anyone have the sweet pendant or earrings (I can't seem to find them in the search) ? Modeling pics  ?
Does vca pink gold have fading issues ?


----------



## dessert1st

cvalier26 said:


> For some reason I forgot all about the pink gold sweets . They look so cute with the little button in the middle and elegant at the same time, and would probably suit a lot of outfits and occasions.
> Does anyone have the sweet pendant or earrings (I can't seem to find them in the search) ? Modeling pics  ?
> Does vca pink gold have fading issues ?




I'm a little late to the party and everyone is giving such great advice plus there is just so much to choose from.  Just wanted to throw out an idea.  Is there anyway to mock up these pieces by printing them out in color on paper, sizing it as close as possible and putting it on you like you're wearing it if you're not able to go to a store to try it before buying?  I know it sounds silly but maybe it will help?


----------



## stylemechanel

samiii said:


> Could some one please help me decide.
> 
> I am buying a first jewelry gift for my 24yrs old wife.
> 
> Should it be a 10motif alhambra necklace, a 5 motif bracelet, perlee bangle or cartier love bangle ?
> 
> I am planning to give her another piece of the bunch after 8-9 months.
> 
> Thanks! !!



Hi! I am a novice at VCA so my opinion may be very different that most of the ladies here who have loved and worn the line for much more time than me. 

And your lady is very lucky to have someone who actually wants to find what is best for her, so yeah for you!

I will never wear a Cartier love because I have a thing about being able to take it off when I want - sorry but it bothers me that someone would have to help me take it off. That is just me - I am an anomaly and certainly not the popular thought about loves. 

If the budget doesn't matter  I would pick the perlee bangle with diamonds - I know you didn't ask but that is what I would pick. If budgets are important I think a 10 motif might work. But let me ask you....does she loves bracelets?, necklaces that are short?  I kind of feel that if you are wiling and wanting to buy her somethings she will love and obviously wear for a lifetime you need to think about what type of jewelry she wears most at this point.

Best of luck and come up with a great way of gifting it to her. That way she will be so overwhelmed with the way you do it she give you extra brownie points! So excited for you!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

dessert1st said:


> I'm a little late to the party and everyone is giving such great advice plus there is just so much to choose from.  Just wanted to throw out an idea.  Is there anyway to mock up these pieces by printing them out in color on paper, sizing it as close as possible and putting it on you like you're wearing it if you're not able to go to a store to try it before buying?  I know it sounds silly but maybe it will help?



I have actually done this !!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cvalier26 said:


> Thanks for enabling  (and um picking the most expensive item on the list).
> I have zero patience as well, the only thing holding me back right now is not having stores nearby .
> 
> What do you think about white gold vs yellow gold for the turquoise clovers ? Does the turquoise color vary between the two ?
> I have more wg/platinum/silver jewelry so maybe wg would fit in better. I do like them in yg though, really warm and summery "sun and sea" look .



Turquoise can vary in color and can range from a soft Tiffany or robins egg blue to a vibrant shade. 
Wg vs yg .... I feel that this is something you will have an immediate feeling about should you place them side by side. Both are lovely. 
My preference is for the turquoise with yg because the yg next to turquoise intensifies the blue  ( complimentary colors on the color wheel)
Turquoise is typically set in silver so set in yg gives it a dressier , more gemstone quality. 
I've seen TDF deep turquoise set in wg. 
It's all so perfect and gorgeous it really just depends on what you love the most.


----------



## cvalier26

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have actually done this !!!


I think I'll try this then .

The thing is that while I love the turquoise butterfly and white gold studs, as many of you have said they are more casual-cute, and I feel that at this stage and at this price point I would want the item to be wearable for work/night-out/cocktail-dress/holidays... Idk if I'm expecting too much of a single jewelry item though. I do feel that the carnelian/pg and solid pink gold suit this criteria more.

Maybe I'm overthinking this . It's a welcome distraction from the grieving process though, b/c it's like I have lots of free time atm (as you can see from my presence) but feel a bit too down to be doing much (thankfully I've worked hard the past couple of months so I can afford a bit of leisure time...!).


----------



## cvalier26

texasgirliegirl said:


> My preference is for the turquoise with yg because the yg next to turquoise intensifies the blue  ( complimentary colors on the color wheel)
> Turquoise is typically set in silver so set in yg gives it a dressier , more gemstone quality.


Yes, that's exactly why I like the yg . You're convincing me to wait for a yg piece


----------



## simurgh

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Simurgh,
> 
> I recently purchased the Letterwood 1 motif Magic long necklace.  I never noticed, but now that I took a look to answer your question, mine does have two very small airlines.  However, if you also noticed an airline, then maybe it's common in the newer pieces too??  It's very very small, and I have worn this piece several times and it has never bothered me, until now
> 
> Your question piqued my interest, so I also took a look at my 5motif MOP bracelet and 20 motif MOP necklace, and some have airlines too!   Maybe this is common with  VCA pieces?



Oh no, I'm sorry!  I didn't mean to bother anyone!!  :shame:

Thanks very much for checking ... Maybe there's something about the letterwood that does this?  It's good news to me that you've never noticed it before.  For others with these alhambra pieces, do you have airlines?  Do you notice them when wearing your pieces?  Thanks all!


----------



## kimber418

stylemechanel said:


> Lol, my husband says I have a talent for that...picking the most expensive thing without ever seeing the price. You know what...he is right...works like magic every time, just can't help it...
> 
> I can't answer the question about the turquoise and if it varies in colors, there are so many experts here who would know better. I don't have a piece of turquoise yet but when I do it will be yg.
> 
> As for wg and yg? Most posts that I read on this thread favor wg. Your current  jewelry would probably lean in the way so that choosing the wg may be the best option for you. My heart loves the yg - and as you said, I also picture summers at the beach, cruises to the islands, billowy dresses in blue and white. Sorry...just can't help myself. Having said that, I'm not sure its the best "investment" for you. Cvalier, are you a woman who think with her brain or goes with her heart? That will help you answer the question. And if you are really lucky the answer is both!
> 
> And then come here and share with us!!!!


Yes, I can answer your question regarding turquoise color variations.   I have the single turquoise pendant (my first piece of VCA)  and it is a medium turquoise color ---very vibrant but not as bright turquoise as my YG 20 motif.  I also have the vintage alhambra earrings (ear clips) which I bought a few years after my 20 motif and the turquoise is almost a match which is hard to do if you are buying two tens separately.   I will see if I have a photo of only my turquoise pieces.   Just remember there is a variation in turquoise but they are all gorgeous.


----------



## kimber418

I am not by my jewelry right now but I did have this picture on my computer   My  turquoise YG Vintage pendant is in the safe but I will get a picture soon so you can see the variation in color better.    Honestly you can't go wrong with turquoise


----------



## einseine

cvalier26 said:


> How often do you wear the carnelian studs ? Do you find they go with "enough" outfits to justify them being a first buy? I have a lot of dark red in my wardrobe so I'm very much drawn to the color.
> Since "mothers know best", mine isn't fond of the sweet turquoise butterfly at all (too much money to spend on cute), however does like the sweet carnelian clover necklace in rose gold, or the carnelian and onyx studs, which were my other choices.
> She does like the sweet turquoise clover studs in yg however if I'm really set on turquoise, but I can't find them on the website =/



Hi cavlier!  Your question is really a difficult one!  I think you can wear any outfit with the carnelian studs because they are tiny.  But, it's better to find the best studs/earrings to go with what you wear for the day, I think.  As a first buy, I would recommend you get a pendant!



kimber418 said:


> eimseime~Your picture with the sweet grey MOP and carnelian sweet studs is beautiful.  So happy you found a LE  holiday grey mop pendant.  You will love it.  The colors look beautiful with your skin tone also.  It is perfect.  Please post pic when you get yours.  I love my grey LE holiday pendant but I sent it back to boutique to get engraved and lengthened an inch.   My SA said it would only be one week.



Thanks kimber!!!  I will post the pic of mine!



HeidiDavis said:


> You should be a model!  You make everything you wear look so elegant and beautiful!!!



Thanks HeidiDavis!  You are so sweet!



kimber418 said:


> I am not by my jewelry right now but I did have this picture on my computer   My  turquoise YG Vintage pendant is in the safe but I will get a picture soon so you can see the variation in color better.    Honestly you can't go wrong with turquoise


----------



## einseine

kimber418 said:


> Yes, I can answer your question regarding turquoise color variations.   I have the single turquoise pendant (my first piece of VCA)  and it is a medium turquoise color ---very vibrant but not as bright turquoise as my YG 20 motif.  I also have the vintage alhambra earrings (ear clips) which I bought a few years after my 20 motif and the turquoise is almost a match which is hard to do if you are buying two tens separately.   I will see if I have a photo of only my turquoise pieces.   Just remember there is a variation in turquoise but they are all gorgeous.



Gorgeous collection!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

kimber418 said:


> Yes, I can answer your question regarding turquoise color variations.   I have the single turquoise pendant (my first piece of VCA)  and it is a medium turquoise color ---very vibrant but not as bright turquoise as my YG 20 motif.  I also have the vintage alhambra earrings (ear clips) which I bought a few years after my 20 motif and the turquoise is almost a match which is hard to do if you are buying two tens separately.   I will see if I have a photo of only my turquoise pieces.   Just remember there is a variation in turquoise but they are all gorgeous.




Gorgeous collection kimber!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

My VCA pieces arrived back from New York and I received them today. &#128525;

Here is a couple pix of the Magic Alhambra Ring in Malachite YG. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Suzie

kimber418 said:


> Yes, I can answer your question regarding turquoise color variations.   I have the single turquoise pendant (my first piece of VCA)  and it is a medium turquoise color ---very vibrant but not as bright turquoise as my YG 20 motif.  I also have the vintage alhambra earrings (ear clips) which I bought a few years after my 20 motif and the turquoise is almost a match which is hard to do if you are buying two tens separately.   I will see if I have a photo of only my turquoise pieces.   Just remember there is a variation in turquoise but they are all gorgeous.



Wow, what an amazing collection.


----------



## Suzie

PennyD2911 said:


> My VCA pieces arrived back from New York and I received them today. &#128525;
> 
> Here is a couple pix of the Magic Alhambra Ring in Malachite YG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2798843
> View attachment 2798847
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Penny, your ring is stunning.


----------



## cung

cvalier26 said:


> I think I'll try this then .
> 
> The thing is that while I love the turquoise butterfly and white gold studs, as many of you have said they are more casual-cute, and I feel that at this stage and at this price point I would want the item to be wearable for work/night-out/cocktail-dress/holidays... Idk if I'm expecting too much of a single jewelry item though. I do feel that the carnelian/pg and solid pink gold suit this criteria more.
> 
> Maybe I'm overthinking this . It's a welcome distraction from the grieving process though, b/c it's like I have lots of free time atm (as you can see from my presence) but feel a bit too down to be doing much (thankfully I've worked hard the past couple of months so I can afford a bit of leisure time...!).



Well, between the two I would pick the PG sweet studs instead of carnelian. All gold studs are def. more sturdy and will match lots of outfit, and easiser to take care of.


----------



## Coconuts40

PennyD2911 said:


> My VCA pieces arrived back from New York and I received them today. &#128525;
> 
> Here is a couple pix of the Magic Alhambra Ring in Malachite YG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2798843
> View attachment 2798847
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Wow! Simply Beautiful!


----------



## Coconuts40

kimber418 said:


> Yes, I can answer your question regarding turquoise color variations.   I have the single turquoise pendant (my first piece of VCA)  and it is a medium turquoise color ---very vibrant but not as bright turquoise as my YG 20 motif.  I also have the vintage alhambra earrings (ear clips) which I bought a few years after my 20 motif and the turquoise is almost a match which is hard to do if you are buying two tens separately.   I will see if I have a photo of only my turquoise pieces.   Just remember there is a variation in turquoise but they are all gorgeous.



Oh my goodness, I am drooling.  What a stunning collection!  I can stare at this photo all day long


----------



## cung

kimber418 said:


> Yes, I can answer your question regarding turquoise color variations.   I have the single turquoise pendant (my first piece of VCA)  and it is a medium turquoise color ---very vibrant but not as bright turquoise as my YG 20 motif.  I also have the vintage alhambra earrings (ear clips) which I bought a few years after my 20 motif and the turquoise is almost a match which is hard to do if you are buying two tens separately.   I will see if I have a photo of only my turquoise pieces.   Just remember there is a variation in turquoise but they are all gorgeous.



Very beautiful collection!!!


----------



## Candice0985

einseine said:


> Thanks everyone!!!
> 
> Cung, the sweet grey MOP is the LE, which was once available only on JAPAN VCA ONLINE.
> 
> TGG, I tried to pass the pendant, but Candice talked into it.
> 
> Candice, I know they are still available in some countries in Asia and Europe.  I think I will be able to get one!!!



so exciting!! I would love to see it when you get it!!


----------



## Candice0985

simurgh said:


> Oh no, I'm sorry!  I didn't mean to bother anyone!!  :shame:
> 
> Thanks very much for checking ... Maybe there's something about the letterwood that does this?  It's good news to me that you've never noticed it before.  For others with these alhambra pieces, do you have airlines?  Do you notice them when wearing your pieces?  Thanks all!



I bought the sweet turquoise butterfly bracelet a few years ago and actually returned it because of the airlines, on one side i could see my skin through the motif and for the price i couldn't accept this! so back it went


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> Yes, I can answer your question regarding turquoise color variations.   I have the single turquoise pendant (my first piece of VCA)  and it is a medium turquoise color ---very vibrant but not as bright turquoise as my YG 20 motif.  I also have the vintage alhambra earrings (ear clips) which I bought a few years after my 20 motif and the turquoise is almost a match which is hard to do if you are buying two tens separately.   I will see if I have a photo of only my turquoise pieces.   Just remember there is a variation in turquoise but they are all gorgeous.



Gorgeous!!!
I want that bracelet !!!!


----------



## kimber418

PennyD2911 said:


> My VCA pieces arrived back from New York and I received them today. &#128525;
> 
> Here is a couple pix of the Magic Alhambra Ring in Malachite YG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2798843
> View attachment 2798847
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Penny-LOVE your Malachite magic ring!  It looks great on you!


----------



## stylemechanel

kimber418 said:


> Yes, I can answer your question regarding turquoise color variations.   I have the single turquoise pendant (my first piece of VCA)  and it is a medium turquoise color ---very vibrant but not as bright turquoise as my YG 20 motif.  I also have the vintage alhambra earrings (ear clips) which I bought a few years after my 20 motif and the turquoise is almost a match which is hard to do if you are buying two tens separately.   I will see if I have a photo of only my turquoise pieces.   Just remember there is a variation in turquoise but they are all gorgeous.



Wow! what a stunning collection, Kimber! Everything is so pretty.


----------



## stylemechanel

PennyD2911 said:


> My VCA pieces arrived back from New York and I received them today. &#128525;
> 
> Here is a couple pix of the Magic Alhambra Ring in Malachite YG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2798843
> View attachment 2798847
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Really stunning PennyD! It looks fabulous on you! Congratulations


----------



## HeidiDavis

Hello, Ladies!


I got my onyx Alhambra pendant back from being lengthened and it is PERFECT!  I can't stop admiring it!  Funny how adding that one little inch made the whole thing look more proportionate on me!  My new SA even included a travel pouch and a sweet note.  I could totally get used to being spoiled like this!


----------



## HeidiDavis

kimber418 said:


> Yes, I can answer your question regarding turquoise color variations.   I have the single turquoise pendant (my first piece of VCA)  and it is a medium turquoise color ---very vibrant but not as bright turquoise as my YG 20 motif.  I also have the vintage alhambra earrings (ear clips) which I bought a few years after my 20 motif and the turquoise is almost a match which is hard to do if you are buying two tens separately.   I will see if I have a photo of only my turquoise pieces.   Just remember there is a variation in turquoise but they are all gorgeous.


That picture is pure perfection!  (How is that for alliteration? lol)  Such breathtaking pieces!!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

Suzie said:


> Penny, your ring is stunning.







Coconuts40 said:


> Wow! Simply Beautiful!







kimber418 said:


> Penny-LOVE your Malachite magic ring!  It looks great on you!







stylemechanel said:


> Really stunning PennyD! It looks fabulous on you! Congratulations





Thanks Girls!&#128156;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

HeidiDavis said:


> Hello, Ladies!
> 
> 
> I got my onyx Alhambra pendant back from being lengthened and it is PERFECT!  I can't stop admiring it!  Funny how adding that one little inch made the whole thing look more proportionate on me!  My new SA even included a travel pouch and a sweet note.  I could totally get used to being spoiled like this!




You will love it, the onyx is a very versatile piece. 
Enjoy~


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## HeidiDavis

PennyD2911 said:


> My VCA pieces arrived back from New York and I received them today. &#128525;
> 
> Here is a couple pix of the Magic Alhambra Ring in Malachite YG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2798843
> View attachment 2798847
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


That is exquisite!  Your hand and beautifully manicured nails showcase it perfectly! I'm jealous on so many levels (the ring, the pretty manicure, etc...) My fingernails always look piano-teacher short and grubby...definitely not worthy of a ring like THAT!!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## pigleto972001

PennyD2911 said:


> My VCA pieces arrived back from New York and I received them today. &#128525;
> 
> Here is a couple pix of the Magic Alhambra Ring in Malachite YG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2798843
> View attachment 2798847
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




Beautiful. Love the striations


----------



## PennyD2911

pigleto972001 said:


> Beautiful. Love the striations




Thank You!&#128144;


----------



## PennyD2911

HeidiDavis said:


> That is exquisite!  Your hand and beautifully manicured nails showcase it perfectly! I'm jealous on so many levels (the ring, the pretty manicure, etc...) My fingernails always look piano-teacher short and grubby...definitely not worthy of a ring like THAT!!!!  Enjoy!



Awh, thanks Heidi, you are sweet. &#127808;


----------



## kimber418

HeidiDavis said:


> That picture is pure perfection!  (How is that for alliteration? lol)  Such breathtaking pieces!!!!



Thank you everyone!   I love the alliteration Heidi~


----------



## kimber418

HeidiDavis said:


> Hello, Ladies!
> 
> 
> I got my onyx Alhambra pendant back from being lengthened and it is PERFECT!  I can't stop admiring it!  Funny how adding that one little inch made the whole thing look more proportionate on me!  My new SA even included a travel pouch and a sweet note.  I could totally get used to being spoiled like this!


Glad you love your  pendant back and you love it!   Can I ask how much you lengthened the pendant?   I just sent my holiday pendant and was not sure how much to add.  It is my first time lengthening a VCA piece!    My SA said it takes one week.   Is that about how long yours took?

Did you get the Vintage Alhambra black onyx?


----------



## kimber418

stylemechanel said:


> Wow! what a stunning collection, Kimber! Everything is so pretty.



Thank you stylemechanel!


----------



## HeidiDavis

kimber418 said:


> Glad you love your  pendant back and you love it!   Can I ask how much you lengthened the pendant?   I just sent my holiday pendant and was not sure how much to add.  It is my first time lengthening a VCA piece!    My SA said it takes one week.   Is that about how long yours took?
> 
> Did you get the Vintage Alhambra black onyx?


Hi Kimber!  Yes, I got the Alhambra pendant in onyx and I love it!!!  I just had it lengthened by one inch, which was perfect.  Because I'm 5'7". the shorter chain just looked like a choker on me.  Lol.  It took less than a week, which was much faster than I had expected.  Hope you get yours back soon!


----------



## dialv

PennyD2911 said:


> My VCA pieces arrived back from New York and I received them today. &#128525;
> 
> Here is a couple pix of the Magic Alhambra Ring in Malachite YG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2798843
> View attachment 2798847
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


Your malachite ring is gorgeous, love your nails also. Your malachite has the perfect amount of light and dark green I think. Love it!


----------



## dialv

kimber418 said:


> Yes, I can answer your question regarding turquoise color variations.   I have the single turquoise pendant (my first piece of VCA)  and it is a medium turquoise color ---very vibrant but not as bright turquoise as my YG 20 motif.  I also have the vintage alhambra earrings (ear clips) which I bought a few years after my 20 motif and the turquoise is almost a match which is hard to do if you are buying two tens separately.   I will see if I have a photo of only my turquoise pieces.   Just remember there is a variation in turquoise but they are all gorgeous.


Love your collection, OMG your bracelet!


----------



## einseine

PennyD2911 said:


> My VCA pieces arrived back from New York and I received them today. &#128525;
> 
> Here is a couple pix of the Magic Alhambra Ring in Malachite YG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2798843
> View attachment 2798847
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Beautiful!  Congrats!  It looks really great on you.  Love the pic.


----------



## PennyD2911

dialv said:


> Your malachite ring is gorgeous, love your nails also. Your malachite has the perfect amount of light and dark green I think. Love it!







einseine said:


> Beautiful!  Congrats!  It looks really great on you.  Love the pic.




Thank You!&#127808;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## kimber418

HeidiDavis said:


> Hi Kimber!  Yes, I got the Alhambra pendant in onyx and I love it!!!  I just had it lengthened by one inch, which was perfect.  Because I'm 5'7". the shorter chain just looked like a choker on me.  Lol.  It took less than a week, which was much faster than I had expected.  Hope you get yours back soon!



  Thanks for the info Heidi.   I also added one inch to my holiday pendant.   I have a turquoise vintage pendant but it did not seem as short as the holiday pendant when I put it on.   I have to get it out and compare the length on them.   I am 5'6" and I just felt like this one needed more length.   Glad you love it!


----------



## hopingoneday

simurgh said:


> Oh no, I'm sorry!  I didn't mean to bother anyone!!  :shame:
> 
> Thanks very much for checking ... Maybe there's something about the letterwood that does this?  It's good news to me that you've never noticed it before.  For others with these alhambra pieces, do you have airlines?  Do you notice them when wearing your pieces?  Thanks all!



I *think* (I will confirm this with my SA) that VCA will tighten up any loose settings if airlines develop.  Not sure how they do this but I seem to remember hearing my SA say something about this?


----------



## hopingoneday

HeidiDavis said:


> Hi Kimber!  Yes, I got the Alhambra pendant in onyx and I love it!!!  I just had it lengthened by one inch, which was perfect.  Because I'm 5'7". the shorter chain just looked like a choker on me.  Lol.  It took less than a week, which was much faster than I had expected.  Hope you get yours back soon!



Please post a mod shot!  I'm sure it looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## hopingoneday

kimber418 said:


> Yes, I can answer your question regarding turquoise color variations.   I have the single turquoise pendant (my first piece of VCA)  and it is a medium turquoise color ---very vibrant but not as bright turquoise as my YG 20 motif.  I also have the vintage alhambra earrings (ear clips) which I bought a few years after my 20 motif and the turquoise is almost a match which is hard to do if you are buying two tens separately.   I will see if I have a photo of only my turquoise pieces.   Just remember there is a variation in turquoise but they are all gorgeous.



Kimber, your VCA family is TDF!!!!!


----------



## hopingoneday

PennyD2911 said:


> My VCA pieces arrived back from New York and I received them today. &#128525;
> 
> Here is a couple pix of the Magic Alhambra Ring in Malachite YG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2798843
> View attachment 2798847



Penny, first of all LOL that your dog is photo bombing your picture!!!  He (she?) looks like a schnauzer?  So cute!  That was my first pet as a child 

I love your new ring.  I cannot justify any more purchases right now, but I was over the moon when they reintroduced malachite and more pieces are on my "list."  There is something about the combination of the green and the clover motif that I think is so classic and beautiful.  It always reminds me of Princess Grace, of course, but also makes me think of Caroline Kennedy's beautiful wedding dress.  Just so timeless and fresh and beautiful! 

The ring looks spectacular on your hand.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## cung

Candice0985 said:


> I bought the sweet turquoise butterfly bracelet a few years ago and actually returned it because of the airlines, on one side i could see my skin through the motif and for the price i couldn't accept this! so back it went



I can't believe VCA accepts such a "fault" like this on their pieces. With the name and price tag, everything should be flawless, hence I totally see your point Candice


----------



## cung

PennyD2911 said:


> My VCA pieces arrived back from New York and I received them today. &#128525;
> 
> Here is a couple pix of the Magic Alhambra Ring in Malachite YG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2798843
> View attachment 2798847
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



So beautiful. For some reasons malachite setting in YG always looks so striking and bring on joy and "festive" feeling for me. Enjoy your new ring, it looks spectacular on your finger


----------



## dessert1st

kimber418 said:


> Yes, I can answer your question regarding turquoise color variations.   I have the single turquoise pendant (my first piece of VCA)  and it is a medium turquoise color ---very vibrant but not as bright turquoise as my YG 20 motif.  I also have the vintage alhambra earrings (ear clips) which I bought a few years after my 20 motif and the turquoise is almost a match which is hard to do if you are buying two tens separately.   I will see if I have a photo of only my turquoise pieces.   Just remember there is a variation in turquoise but they are all gorgeous.



So dreamy!!!


----------



## Candice0985

cung said:


> I can't believe VCA accepts such a "fault" like this on their pieces. With the name and price tag, everything should be flawless, hence I totally see your point Candice




I've always wished I didn't have to return it. Turquoise is so hard to come by now! 

I've always wished for VCA to make a pave sweet bracelet. If I buy another item from this collection, it'll be this that I'm wishing for!! Lol


----------



## PennyD2911

My Vintage Alhambra 10 Motif Onyx YG also arrived yesterday. &#128525;
The standard length is 42cm/16.5 inches.  I had the complimentary 2" added plus my SA had an additional inch added for me. 
VCA actually added a tad more to the length because it measures 20" from end to end.  This is the perfect length for my wardrobe.  I can add my 5 motif bracelet and have 27".  I've posted pix showing the 10 and 5 added together.  Since I was not dressed for a modeling pic today, (the blessing of working from our home office instead of our office in town &#128512 I hung the 10 and 5 added together over one of my silk tunics to give you an idea of the 27" length. 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

cung said:


> So beautiful. For some reasons malachite setting in YG always looks so striking and bring on joy and "festive" feeling for me. Enjoy your new ring, it looks spectacular on your finger




Thank You cung. &#127808;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## ghoztz

PennyD2911 said:


> My Vintage Alhambra 10 Motif Onyx YG also arrived yesterday. &#128525;
> The standard length is 42cm/16.5 inches.  I had the complimentary 2" added plus my SA had an additional inch added for me.
> VCA actually added a tad more to the length because it measures 20" from end to end.  This is the perfect length for my wardrobe.  I can add my 5 motif bracelet and have 27".  I've posted pix showing the 10 and 5 added together.  Since I was not dressed for a modeling pic today, (the blessing of working from our home office instead of our office in town &#128512 I hung the 10 and 5 added together over one of my silk tunics to give you an idea of the 27" length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2799574
> View attachment 2799579
> View attachment 2799580
> View attachment 2799582
> View attachment 2799583
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




Big congrats!!  It's simply gorgeous!


----------



## PennyD2911

hopingoneday said:


> Penny, first of all LOL that your dog is photo bombing your picture!!!  He (she?) looks like a schnauzer?  So cute!  That was my first pet as a child
> 
> 
> 
> I love your new ring.  I cannot justify any more purchases right now, but I was over the moon when they reintroduced malachite and more pieces are on my "list."  There is something about the combination of the green and the clover motif that I think is so classic and beautiful.  It always reminds me of Princess Grace, of course, but also makes me think of Caroline Kennedy's beautiful wedding dress.  Just so timeless and fresh and beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> The ring looks spectacular on your hand.  Enjoy!!!




Thank you!&#128156; The malachite is such a beautiful stone.  I love the green of the malachite worn with black. 
Yes, that little photo bomb is my mini schnauzer Ryker.  I don't have children and he is my &#10084;&#65039;. 
He is my 3rd mini schnauzer.  They are so smart, sweet and have SO much personality. 
I love my baby!&#128062;&#10084;&#65039;&#128062;

ETA - I too love Caroline Kennedy's wedding gown, the clover motif is so unexpected on a wedding gown. 
She was a beautiful bride. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

ghoztz said:


> Big congrats!!  It's simply gorgeous!




Thx ghoztz!&#127808;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> My Vintage Alhambra 10 Motif Onyx YG also arrived yesterday. &#128525;
> The standard length is 42cm/16.5 inches.  I had the complimentary 2" added plus my SA had an additional inch added for me.
> VCA actually added a tad more to the length because it measures 20" from end to end.  This is the perfect length for my wardrobe.  I can add my 5 motif bracelet and have 27".  I've posted pix showing the 10 and 5 added together.  Since I was not dressed for a modeling pic today, (the blessing of working from our home office instead of our office in town &#128512 I hung the 10 and 5 added together over one of my silk tunics to give you an idea of the 27" length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2799574
> View attachment 2799579
> View attachment 2799580
> View attachment 2799582
> View attachment 2799583
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



You have got to be thrilled to have your onyx necklace !  It is a very versatile piece and you have flexibility with your bracelet added as an extension. Enjoy !


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> You have got to be thrilled to have your onyx necklace !  It is a very versatile piece and you have flexibility with your bracelet added as an extension. Enjoy !




I am SO thrilled!!  It is so beautiful!! 
I love the longer length, but I'll miss wearing my bracelet. &#128515;
I was going to get another 10 motif in onyx, but I think I'll wear the onyx at those lengths and instead get a 20 or two 10s in the YG.  I wear so much black I think the YG will be beautiful against it. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## MYH

PennyD2911 said:


> My VCA pieces arrived back from New York and I received them today. &#128525;
> 
> Here is a couple pix of the Magic Alhambra Ring in Malachite YG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2798843
> View attachment 2798847
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


Oh mon dieu! This piece is beyond gorgeous and it looks great on your hand.


----------



## PennyD2911

MYH said:


> Oh mon dieu! This piece is beyond gorgeous and it looks great on your hand.




Thank You. &#128522;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## hopingoneday

PennyD2911 said:


> My Vintage Alhambra 10 Motif Onyx YG also arrived yesterday. &#128525;
> The standard length is 42cm/16.5 inches.  I had the complimentary 2" added plus my SA had an additional inch added for me.
> VCA actually added a tad more to the length because it measures 20" from end to end.  This is the perfect length for my wardrobe.  I can add my 5 motif bracelet and have 27".  I've posted pix showing the 10 and 5 added together.  Since I was not dressed for a modeling pic today, (the blessing of working from our home office instead of our office in town &#128512 I hung the 10 and 5 added together over one of my silk tunics to give you an idea of the 27" length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2799574
> View attachment 2799579
> View attachment 2799580
> View attachment 2799582
> View attachment 2799583
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



I am beginning to sound like a broken record about onyx but I really do love this necklace. It is the staple piece in any VCA collection! I get a compliment almost every single time I wear mine.  Congrats!


----------



## hopingoneday

PennyD2911 said:


> Thank you!&#128156; The malachite is such a beautiful stone.  I love the green of the malachite worn with black.
> Yes, that little photo bomb is my mini schnauzer Ryker.  I don't have children and he is my &#10084;&#65039;.
> He is my 3rd mini schnauzer.  They are so smart, sweet and have SO much personality.
> I love my baby!&#128062;&#10084;&#65039;&#128062;
> 
> ETA - I too love Caroline Kennedy's wedding gown, the clover motif is so unexpected on a wedding gown.
> She was a beautiful bride.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




Ryker looks like a cutie! I loved my schnauzer too- they are a great breed.  We travel so frequently right now it does not make sense for us to have dog. Maybe sometime again in the future.


----------



## PennyD2911

hopingoneday said:


> I am beginning to sound like a broken record about onyx but I really do love this necklace. It is the staple piece in any VCA collection! I get a compliment almost every single time I wear mine.  Congrats!




It is perfect&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

hopingoneday said:


> Ryker looks like a cutie! I loved my schnauzer too- they are a great breed.  We travel so frequently right now it does not make sense for us to have dog. Maybe sometime again in the future.



He is a sweetheart &#10084;&#65039; and also the reason I don't travel.


----------



## Suzie

PennyD2911 said:


> My Vintage Alhambra 10 Motif Onyx YG also arrived yesterday. &#128525;
> The standard length is 42cm/16.5 inches.  I had the complimentary 2" added plus my SA had an additional inch added for me.
> VCA actually added a tad more to the length because it measures 20" from end to end.  This is the perfect length for my wardrobe.  I can add my 5 motif bracelet and have 27".  I've posted pix showing the 10 and 5 added together.  Since I was not dressed for a modeling pic today, (the blessing of working from our home office instead of our office in town &#128512 I hung the 10 and 5 added together over one of my silk tunics to give you an idea of the 27" length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2799574
> View attachment 2799579
> View attachment 2799580
> View attachment 2799582
> View attachment 2799583
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Wow, so gorgeous, congrats. As everyone has to extend their necklaces why oh why don't they make them longer?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> I am SO thrilled!!  It is so beautiful!!
> I love the longer length, but I'll miss wearing my bracelet. &#128515;
> I was going to get another 10 motif in onyx, but I think I'll wear the onyx at those lengths and instead get a 20 or two 10s in the YG.  I wear so much black
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



The yg is a great basic. Also nice for layering. 
Like you I wear a lot of black. Tigers eye is another one that looks great with black.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Suzie said:


> Wow, so gorgeous, congrats. As everyone has to extend their necklaces why oh why don't they make them longer?



It's really personal preference. I've never lengthened any if my ten motifs. 
I do wish they would use the hidden clasps, however. Especially since they promote these pieces to be joined together.


----------



## Suzie

texasgirliegirl said:


> It's really personal preference. I've never lengthened any if my ten motifs.
> I do wish they would use the hidden clasps, however. Especially since they promote these pieces to be joined together.



Totally agree on the hidden clasp but on me the 10 motif is a bit tight around my neck so I wish it was a touch longer.


----------



## hopingoneday

texasgirliegirl said:


> It's really personal preference. I've never lengthened any if my ten motifs.
> 
> I do wish they would use the hidden clasps, however. Especially since they promote these pieces to be joined together.




I know, it's so annoying, isn't it? I even asked if a hidden clasp could be done as a special order and I was told no. I don't understand why, since they use them on the lucky Alhambra necklaces!


----------



## HeidiDavis

PennyD2911 said:


> My Vintage Alhambra 10 Motif Onyx YG also arrived yesterday. &#128525;
> The standard length is 42cm/16.5 inches.  I had the complimentary 2" added plus my SA had an additional inch added for me.
> VCA actually added a tad more to the length because it measures 20" from end to end.  This is the perfect length for my wardrobe.  I can add my 5 motif bracelet and have 27".  I've posted pix showing the 10 and 5 added together.  Since I was not dressed for a modeling pic today, (the blessing of working from our home office instead of our office in town &#128512 I hung the 10 and 5 added together over one of my silk tunics to give you an idea of the 27" length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2799574
> View attachment 2799579
> View attachment 2799580
> View attachment 2799582
> View attachment 2799583
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


First off, the name Ryker is perhaps the cutest name ever for a pup!  Love it!


Second of all, that necklace is SPECTACULAR!  I love how it looks with the tunic! For those of us that wear a lot of black, onyx/yg is the most dreamy combination for accessories.  Cannot get enough of it!


----------



## tbbbjb

hopingoneday said:


> I know, it's so annoying, isn't it? I even asked if a hidden clasp could be done as a special order and I was told no. I don't understand why, since they use them on the lucky Alhambra necklaces!


I totally agree, I have asked for this at several different boutiques and was always told the same thing that it would change the integrity of the piece.


----------



## cvalier26

kimber418 said:


> Yes, I can answer your question regarding turquoise color variations.   I have the single turquoise pendant (my first piece of VCA)  and it is a medium turquoise color ---very vibrant but not as bright turquoise as my YG 20 motif.  I also have the vintage alhambra earrings (ear clips) which I bought a few years after my 20 motif and the turquoise is almost a match which is hard to do if you are buying two tens separately.   I will see if I have a photo of only my turquoise pieces.   Just remember there is a variation in turquoise but they are all gorgeous.


Thank you for the picture, your collection is so pretty 

After looking at a lot of pictures, I know I want my first piece to be a sweet necklace, and have three final contenders
- carnelian/pink gold clover (in a deep dark bright burgundy-red tone) : I really like this one
- turquoise butterfly (in a deep dark bright blue tone ) : I really like this too but have a harder time accepting the price
- solid pink gold clover (i'm not sure if there are differences?) : I really like this too  but also like the sweet pg earrings and definitely don't want to purchase both down the line

It's hard to tell from pictures what vca pink gold is like. Could anyone tell me in comparison to Tiffany rose gold, which I have, the difference ?


----------



## tbbbjb

Ann's fabulous finds has [FONT=&quot]a pair of small fleurette earstuds in wg for $14000[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/co...ts/van-cleef-arpels-small-fleurette-ear-studs

[/FONT]*


----------



## tbbbjb

Oakgem has a 20 motif vintage Alhambra necklace in mop yg for $13,800
http://oakgem.com/Products/Van_Cleef_%28and%29_Arpels_Alhambra_Twenty_Motif_Mother_of_Pearl_Gold_Necklace_13349.aspx


----------



## tbbbjb

cvalier26 said:


> Thank you for the picture, your collection is so pretty
> 
> After looking at a lot of pictures, I know I want my first piece to be a sweet necklace, and have three final contenders
> - carnelian/pink gold clover (in a deep dark bright burgundy-red tone) : I really like this one
> - turquoise butterfly (in a deep dark bright blue tone ) : I really like this too but have a harder time accepting the price
> - solid pink gold clover (i'm not sure if there are differences?) : I really like this too  but also like the sweet pg earrings and definitely don't want to purchase both down the line
> 
> It's hard to tell from pictures what vca pink gold is like. Could anyone tell me in comparison to Tiffany rose gold, which I have, the difference ?


Unless you have actually seen these in person I wouldn't rely on the pictures because Turquoise and Carnelian vary significantly.  Of course, if a SA told you this that is a completely different story.


----------



## cvalier26

tbbbjb said:


> Unless you have actually seen these in person I wouldn't rely on the pictures because Turquoise and Carnelian vary significantly.  Of course, if a SA told you this that is a completely different story.


I meant online pictures from various sources, that give an idea of the different tones. These are the tones I would like to find, but I haven't been to or contacted a store yet. I do plan on going at the end of this year, I just wanted to have an idea of what I would be looking for.


----------



## robotcat

Hi all,  I am thinking whether to buy the Xms LE grep  MOP pendant for my anniversary gift, or should I save up for the 5 motifs Carnelian bracelet to add to my current carnelian collection. 

My post here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/xmas-le-grey-mop-pendant-5-motifs-carnelian-885994.html

Thanks


----------



## cvalier26

cvalier26 said:


> Thank you for the picture, your collection is so pretty
> 
> After looking at a lot of pictures, I know I want my first piece to be a sweet necklace, and have three final contenders
> - carnelian/pink gold clover (in a deep dark bright burgundy-red tone) : I really like this one
> - turquoise butterfly (in a deep dark bright blue tone ) : I really like this too but have a harder time accepting the price
> - solid pink gold clover (i'm not sure if there are differences?) : I really like this too  but also like the sweet pg earrings and definitely don't want to purchase both down the line
> 
> It's hard to tell from pictures what vca pink gold is like. Could anyone tell me in comparison to Tiffany rose gold, which I have, the difference ?


Oh I forgot, this plan is unless I happen to be very lucky and find sweet yellow gold turquoise clover studs in december , because then these would be my first choice  and I would get the pendant this summer


----------



## kimber418

Suzie said:


> Totally agree on the hidden clasp but on me the 10 motif is a bit tight around my neck so I wish it was a touch longer.


I totally agree with this!   The clasp showing does not bother me but since many girls do join 2 10's together I wish the option was given!   It would be so nice.


----------



## kimber418

HeidiDavis said:


> First off, the name Ryker is perhaps the cutest name ever for a pup!  Love it!
> 
> 
> Second of all, that necklace is SPECTACULAR!  I love how it looks with the tunic! For those of us that wear a lot of black, onyx/yg is the most dreamy combination for accessories.  Cannot get enough of it!



I agree with both of these comments--- totally.   LOVE the name Ryker!


----------



## PennyD2911

Suzie said:


> Wow, so gorgeous, congrats. As everyone has to extend their necklaces why oh why don't they make them longer?




Thanks Suzie. &#128522;
My SA encouraged me to link the 5 motif to my 10 motif to further extend the length.  Because of his encouragement I thought this was an acceptable way of wearing the Alhambra, apparently it is the consensus of members here that it is not. 
I don't plan to wear the bracelet attached, as I would miss wearing it. 
As you said in another post the 42cm length is a bit snug for you, it is for me as well. I can wear the 10 motif at 42cm, but I don't like anything tight around my neck, not even turtlenecks. &#128512;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

HeidiDavis said:


> First off, the name Ryker is perhaps the cutest name ever for a pup!  Love it!
> 
> 
> Second of all, that necklace is SPECTACULAR!  I love how it looks with the tunic! For those of us that wear a lot of black, onyx/yg is the most dreamy combination for accessories.  Cannot get enough of it!




Thank You Heidi. &#128522;
Yes, the onyx and YG is a beautiful combination. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

kimber418 said:


> I agree with both of these comments--- totally.   LOVE the name Ryker!




Thanks kimber, your fur baby in your avatar is adorable. &#128062;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

cvalier26 said:


> Oh I forgot, this plan is unless I happen to be very lucky and find sweet yellow gold turquoise clover studs in december , because then these would be my first choice  and I would get the pendant this summer




I hope you find exactly what you are looking for cvalier.  I'm obsessive about details, so I understand your need to weigh all your options. &#128512;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## HeidiDavis

hopingoneday said:


> Please post a mod shot!  I'm sure it looks gorgeous on you!


Thanks so much!  I will have my teenage daughter take some pics and help me upload and resize them soon!


----------



## tbbbjb

PennyD2911 said:


> My Vintage Alhambra 10 Motif Onyx YG also arrived yesterday. &#128525;
> The standard length is 42cm/16.5 inches.  I had the complimentary 2" added plus my SA had an additional inch added for me.
> VCA actually added a tad more to the length because it measures 20" from end to end.  This is the perfect length for my wardrobe.  I can add my 5 motif bracelet and have 27".  I've posted pix showing the 10 and 5 added together.  Since I was not dressed for a modeling pic today, (the blessing of working from our home office instead of our office in town &#128512 I hung the 10 and 5 added together over one of my silk tunics to give you an idea of the 27" length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2799574
> View attachment 2799579
> View attachment 2799580
> View attachment 2799582
> View attachment 2799583
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Congratulations on another piece in your lovely collection!  May you wear it in good health and happiness always


----------



## PennyD2911

tbbbjb said:


> Congratulations on another piece in your lovely collection!  May you wear it in good health and happiness always




Thank You. &#128144;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## kimber418

PennyD2911 said:


> Thanks kimber, your fur baby in your avatar is adorable. &#128062;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Thank you Penny.  He is my little Havanese, Bentley    He is a character.


----------



## HeidiDavis

cvalier26 said:


> Oh I forgot, this plan is unless I happen to be very lucky and find sweet yellow gold turquoise clover studs in december , because then these would be my first choice  and I would get the pendant this summer


Hey, cvalier26!  I asked my SA in Chicago if, per chance, she had the yellow gold/turquoise earstuds and she does!  She said they are usually really hard to find but she just got some in from Paris.  (She also has a pair of white gold/turquoise butterfly earstuds if anyone is interested).  Her name is Christina and she is at the Michigan Avenue boutique.  Do you want her contact info?


----------



## HeidiDavis

kimber418 said:


> Thank you Penny.  He is my little Havanese, Bentley    He is a character.


Bentley is a darling!  Great name too!  You gals are making me want to go out and get another puppy!!! LOL.


----------



## kimber418

HeidiDavis said:


> Hey, cvalier26!  I asked my SA in Chicago if, per chance, she had the yellow gold/turquoise earstuds and she does!  She said they are usually really hard to find but she just got some in from Paris.  (She also has a pair of white gold/turquoise butterfly earstuds if anyone is interested).  Her name is Christina and she is at the Michigan Avenue boutique.  Do you want her contact info?




So funny Heidi~  I have used Christina at the Michigan Ave store.  She is super easy to deal with.  So happy she was able to get the YG turquoise ear studs.  Are you getting the vintage size?   Can't wait to see them!  Also thank you about Mr. Bentley!  My son named him.  He is a sweet dog.


----------



## hopingoneday

PennyD2911 said:


> Thanks Suzie. &#55357;&#56842;
> My SA encouraged me to link the 5 motif to my 10 motif to further extend the length.  Because of his encouragement I thought this was an acceptable way of wearing the Alhambra, apparently it is the consensus of members here that it is not.
> I don't plan to wear the bracelet attached, as I would miss wearing it.
> As you said in another post the 42cm length is a bit snug for you, it is for me as well. I can wear the 10 motif at 42cm, but I don't like anything tight around my neck, not even turtlenecks. &#55357;&#56832;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




LOL:  Edited slightly for clarity because apparently Siri doesn't speak English:
Penny, of course it's totally acceptable to add the five motif to make the necklace longer! many of us (me included) join necklaces together to make them longer. I don't see how a bracelet is any different.  I don't happen to own any VCA bracelets, but you can be sure that if I did I would be the first to do that. As for the clasps-  I am just very type A. Although I know that nobody but me is likely to notice my clasps showing, it does bug me just a little bit when I join my 2 x 10 motifs. An invisible clasp would be the perfect solution.  Meanwhile we make do!!!


----------



## HeidiDavis

kimber418 said:


> So funny Heidi~  I have used Christina at the Michigan Ave store.  She is super easy to deal with.  So happy she was able to get the YG turquoise ear studs.  Are you getting the vintage size?   Can't wait to see them!  Also thank you about Mr. Bentley!  My son named him.  He is a sweet dog.


Christina has been lovely to work with!  No, I was not looking for the sweet turquoise earrings for myself .  I read that cvalier26 was looking for them and I get super excited when I think I can help someone shop!  Lol.


----------



## PennyD2911

hopingoneday said:


> Penny, of course it's totally acceptable to add the five motif to make the necklace longer! many of us parentheses me included) join necklaces together to make them longer. I don't see how a bracelet is any different.  I don't happen to own any VCA bracelets, but you can be sure that if I did I would be the first to do that. Mana for the clasps-  I am just very type A. Although I know that nobody but me is likely to notice my clasps showing, it does bug me just a little bit when I join my 2 x 10 motifs. An invisible clasp would be the perfect solution.  Meanwhile we make do!!!




Apparently I misunderstood something that was said to me today. I was thinking the person was referring to my linking the 5 and 10 together, but actually she was referring to me adding 3 inches to the 10 motif.  Her statement was the third inch makes the spacing of the motifs look off. I thought she was referring to the overall length of the two connected. 
I won't be wearing the two connected as I would miss wearing the bracelet. &#128512;
You all are right about the clasp.  It would be great if VCA changed the clasp to the one they use on the Pure Alhambra. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

HeidiDavis said:


> Hey, cvalier26!  I asked my SA in Chicago if, per chance, she had the yellow gold/turquoise earstuds and she does!  She said they are usually really hard to find but she just got some in from Paris.  (She also has a pair of white gold/turquoise butterfly earstuds if anyone is interested).  Her name is Christina and she is at the Michigan Avenue boutique.  Do you want her contact info?




That was so kind of you to inquire about those for cvalier. &#128522;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## pigleto972001

PennyD2911 said:


> Apparently I misunderstood something that was said to me today. I was thinking the person was referring to my linking the 5 and 10 together, but actually she was referring to me adding 3 inches to the 10 motif.  Her statement was the third inch makes the spacing of the motifs look off. I thought she was referring to the overall length of the two connected.
> I won't be wearing the two connected as I would miss wearing the bracelet. &#128512;
> You all are right about the clasp.  It would be great if VCA changed the clasp to the one they use on the Pure Alhambra.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




When I got my 5 motif YG bracelet I thought I was always going to use it to extend the 10 but I found also I love the bracelet just as it is. When I extend the 10 I miss wearing it &#128522;


----------



## PennyD2911

pigleto972001 said:


> When I got my 5 motif YG bracelet I thought I was always going to use it to extend the 10 but I found also I love the bracelet just as it is. When I extend the 10 I miss wearing it &#128522;





I like the look of the onyx bracelet.  I wear my 5 motif YG bracelet all the time with my Cartier 4 Diamond YG Love Bracelet.  I never take those two off.


----------



## PennyD2911

For those who have the Perlee Signature Bracelets - - do you have a problem with the closure? I read on a thread that a tPFer was having a problem with her closure on the bracelet and it had to be sent back to NY to be repaired.  When I was speaking with my SA today I ordered the Signature Perlee Bracelet in YG.  Hopefully hers was just an isolated incident.


----------



## hopingoneday

PennyD2911 said:


> I like the look of the onyx bracelet.  I wear my 5 motif YG bracelet all the time with my Cartier 4 Diamond YG Love Bracelet.  I never take those two off.



I love the idea of a bracelet but my wrists are so tiny I'd have to take off a full inch if not a little more and I"m worried the spacing between the motifs would look funny?


----------



## hopingoneday

kimber418 said:


> Thank you Penny.  He is my little Havanese, Bentley    He is a character.



Havanese have the sweetest temperaments ever, don't they?


----------



## Suzie

PennyD2911 said:


> Thanks Suzie. &#128522;
> My SA encouraged me to link the 5 motif to my 10 motif to further extend the length.  Because of his encouragement I thought this was an acceptable way of wearing the Alhambra, apparently it is the consensus of members here that it is not.
> I don't plan to wear the bracelet attached, as I would miss wearing it.
> As you said in another post the 42cm length is a bit snug for you, it is for me as well. I can wear the 10 motif at 42cm, but I don't like anything tight around my neck, not even turtlenecks. &#128512;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Really, I haven't seen where the ladies here think it is not an acceptable way to wear the necklace. I wear my 10 and 5 together all of the time, in fact I have only worn the bracelet once.


----------



## Suzie

PennyD2911 said:


> Apparently I misunderstood something that was said to me today. I was thinking the person was referring to my linking the 5 and 10 together, but actually she was referring to me adding 3 inches to the 10 motif.  Her statement was the third inch makes the spacing of the motifs look off. I thought she was referring to the overall length of the two connected.
> I won't be wearing the two connected as I would miss wearing the bracelet. &#55357;&#56832;
> You all are right about the clasp.  It would be great if VCA changed the clasp to the one they use on the Pure Alhambra.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


I bought a 2 inch extender to lengthen the 10 and it is under my hair at the back so you cannot see it.


----------



## PennyD2911

Suzie said:


> I bought a 2 inch extender to lengthen the 10 and it is under my hair at the back so you cannot see it.




As you see from the post you quoted I misunderstood what the person was saying. She was referring to the spacing of the motifs being off and looking questionable with the 3 inches added. 
I wish I'd known about the extender I most definitely would have chosen that alternative rather than having inches added to the 10 motif.  My hair is not as long as yours and I might have a problem there using an extender. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

hopingoneday said:


> I love the idea of a bracelet but my wrists are so tiny I'd have to take off a full inch if not a little more and I"m worried the spacing between the motifs would look funny?




I've been told adding/removing inches on a Vintage Alhambra piece can cause the authenticity of the piece to be questioned since the alteration affects the spacing of the motifs. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Suzie

PennyD2911 said:


> As you see from the post you quoted I misunderstood what the person was saying. She was referring to the spacing of the motifs being off and looking questionable with the 3 inches added.
> I wish I'd known about the extender I most definitely would have chosen that alternative rather than having inches added to the 10 motif.  My hair is not as long as yours and I might have a problem there using an extender.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Penny, I saw that after I wrote that. Yes, it might be harder if you have shorter hair as you may see the extender.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> For those who have the Perlee Signature Bracelets - - do you have a problem with the closure? I read on a thread that a tPFer was having a problem with her closure on the bracelet and it had to be sent back to NY to be repaired.  When I was speaking with my SA today I ordered the Signature Perlee Bracelet in YG.  Hopefully hers was just an isolated incident.



I've had no problems. 
Great bracelet


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> I've had no problems.
> 
> Great bracelet




 I think I'm going to put it back on my short list and purchase another 10 motif in onyx, no extension.  I can connect it with the one I just received and that will leave my 5 motif for my wrist only. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## stylemechanel

PennyD2911 said:


> My Vintage Alhambra 10 Motif Onyx YG also arrived yesterday. &#128525;
> The standard length is 42cm/16.5 inches.  I had the complimentary 2" added plus my SA had an additional inch added for me.
> VCA actually added a tad more to the length because it measures 20" from end to end.  This is the perfect length for my wardrobe.  I can add my 5 motif bracelet and have 27".  I've posted pix showing the 10 and 5 added together.  Since I was not dressed for a modeling pic today, (the blessing of working from our home office instead of our office in town &#128512 I hung the 10 and 5 added together over one of my silk tunics to give you an idea of the 27" length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2799574
> View attachment 2799579
> View attachment 2799580
> View attachment 2799582
> View attachment 2799583
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



PennyD!!!! Talk about drool worthy! That necklace is just beautiful. I think the vintage alhambra in onyx is becoming my most favorite design. It is striking.

Thanks to you and your photos I have added the onyx necklace to my list and bumped the bracelet up to #1.  My husband will love you for that!!!

Again, congratulations. All your pieces are amazing. Can't wait for some modeling pics and a family picture of all your pieces together!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> PennyD!!!! Talk about drool worthy! That necklace is just beautiful. I think the vintage alhambra in onyx is becoming my most favorite design. It is striking.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to you and your photos I have added the onyx necklace to my list and bumped the bracelet up to #1.  My husband will love you for that!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Again, congratulations. All your pieces are amazing. Can't wait for some modeling pics and a family picture of all your pieces together!!!




LOL - I'm sure he will!
The onyx and gold combination is so classic and beautiful, you will love it!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## kimber418

hopingoneday said:


> Havanese have the sweetest temperaments ever, don't they?


Havanese have the greatest personality.   They are great family dogs and love children.


----------



## kimber418

PennyD2911 said:


> For those who have the Perlee Signature Bracelets - - do you have a problem with the closure? I read on a thread that a tPFer was having a problem with her closure on the bracelet and it had to be sent back to NY to be repaired.  When I was speaking with my SA today I ordered the Signature Perlee Bracelet in YG.  Hopefully hers was just an isolated incident.


I have not had any problem with my perlee bracelet.  I do not wear it everyday but I do wear it at least a few days a week.   It seems very sturdy to me.


----------



## cvalier26

HeidiDavis said:


> Hey, cvalier26!  I asked my SA in Chicago if, per chance, she had the yellow gold/turquoise earstuds and she does!  She said they are usually really hard to find but she just got some in from Paris.  (She also has a pair of white gold/turquoise butterfly earstuds if anyone is interested).  Her name is Christina and she is at the Michigan Avenue boutique.  Do you want her contact info?


Hi, so sweet of you to ask for me, unfortunately i'm not in the US. I'm not sure she would be willing to ship them right back to Paris. I'm glad to know there are still some around even if none of the online stores worldwide have them though, I thought what was available was only what was online! So I should call my country's stores (we have only 3 or 4 I think) and ask if they have some available!


----------



## pedsdds

PennyD2911 said:


> I think I'm going to put it back on my short list and purchase another 10 motif in onyx, no extension.  I can connect it with the one I just received and that will leave my 5 motif for my wrist only.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




food for thought: you also have the option to do a 10+10+5! I have that in chalcedony and love the length &#128153;


----------



## stylemechanel

hopingoneday said:


> I love the idea of a bracelet but my wrists are so tiny I'd have to take off a full inch if not a little more and I"m worried the spacing between the motifs would look funny?



Do not worry about that hopingoneday!!! I had VCA take an inch out of my 5 motif bracelet - for me it is still big - but it is mine and I love it -no matter what! The spacing is perfect - they took 2 links out between each motif and then a extra link by the clasp. You can not tell and it look beautiful! I will try and take a photo tomorrow for you - but do not worry, VCA is amazing at making it look perfect!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> I think I'm going to put it back on my short list and purchase another 10 motif in onyx, no extension.  I can connect it with the one I just received and that will leave my 5 motif for my wrist only.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


This is what I did. It's great because you can wear the necklace short, long or wrap to around your wrist several times to create the most fabulous bracelet. 
I wear my onyx much more often than my other pieces.


----------



## kim_mac

love how this thread is moving so quickly, and all the great pieces everyone is getting!  

question - does anyone have the yg frivole between the finger ring?  i am thinking about the small yg frivole earclilps (yes everyone here is to blame for the enabling) and btf ring but not sure if the ring will show a ton of scratches after wearing...

for those who own the ring - does it scratch easily?  does it bother you?  

thanks in advance!


----------



## cvalier26

I think I'm just going to cave and get the turquoise butterfly . He's such a happy little sky-blue guy hanging from the chain and I feel like I'll always be thinking about him  . 

I feel like I have time to build a collection later on with the bigger items and should just get the one I love now. Maybe someday I'll find a bigger happy guy who will gift me the carnelian heart. 

In the meantime, enough play  :couch:, I really need to get back to work :reading: **sigh***


----------



## Candice0985

cvalier26 said:


> I think I'm just going to cave and get the turquoise butterfly . He's such a happy little sky-blue guy hanging from the chain and I feel like I'll always be thinking about him  .
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I have time to build a collection later on with the bigger items and should just get the one I love now. Maybe someday I'll find a bigger happy guy who will gift me the carnelian heart.
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime, enough play  :couch:, I really need to get back to work :reading: **sigh***




Exactly! Buy what you love now!


----------



## HeidiDavis

cvalier26 said:


> Hi, so sweet of you to ask for me, unfortunately i'm not in the US. I'm not sure she would be willing to ship them right back to Paris. I'm glad to know there are still some around even if none of the online stores worldwide have them though, I thought what was available was only what was online! So I should call my country's stores (we have only 3 or 4 I think) and ask if they have some available!


No worries!  I didn't realize you were in Europe!  It might not be a problem for Christina to have them shipped to you but I don't know much about that.  But yes, definitely call around to various stores.  I think the items on the websites are limited and the boutiques themselves are much more likely to have specific pieces.  Hugs!


----------



## samiii

Hopefully some one could help me or give me some ideas.

I recently bought my 25yrs old wife(she likes to wear red clothes) a 5 motif carnelian alhambra.  She liked it so much and now I want to decide on a necklace/ring/erings.

Could some one recommend something (maybe cartier? If not vca) that will look beautiful with the carnelian bracelet ? My budget is 30k-40k$.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Candice0985

samiii said:


> Hopefully some one could help me or give me some ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> I recently bought my 25yrs old wife(she likes to wear red clothes) a 5 motif carnelian alhambra.  She liked it so much and now I want to decide on a necklace/ring/erings.
> 
> 
> 
> Could some one recommend something (maybe cartier? If not vca) that will look beautiful with the carnelian bracelet ? My budget is 30k-40k$.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!




Diamond clover perlee bracelet in rose gold? It would look really nice with the  carnelian bracelet !


----------



## pigleto972001

Is there a magic alhambra necklace w carnelian ? That would be nice


----------



## hopingoneday

Candice0985 said:


> Diamond clover perlee bracelet in rose gold? It would look really nice with the  carnelian bracelet !




+1 -- my recommendation exactly


----------



## stylemechanel

Candice0985 said:


> Diamond clover perlee bracelet in rose gold? It would look really nice with the  carnelian bracelet !



+3. Great idea!


----------



## kim_mac

cvalier26 said:


> I think I'm just going to cave and get the turquoise butterfly . He's such a happy little sky-blue guy hanging from the chain and I feel like I'll always be thinking about him  .
> 
> I feel like I have time to build a collection later on with the bigger items and should just get the one I love now. Maybe someday I'll find a bigger happy guy who will gift me the carnelian heart.
> 
> In the meantime, enough play  :couch:, I really need to get back to work :reading: **sigh***



good choice - buy what you love so you can enjoy now!


----------



## kim_mac

samiii said:


> Hopefully some one could help me or give me some ideas.
> 
> I recently bought my 25yrs old wife(she likes to wear red clothes) a 5 motif carnelian alhambra.  She liked it so much and now I want to decide on a necklace/ring/erings.
> 
> Could some one recommend something (maybe cartier? If not vca) that will look beautiful with the carnelian bracelet ? My budget is 30k-40k$.
> 
> Thanks!!!



there's the lucky alhambra necklace that includes carnelian hearts...

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/VCARD80100/lucky-alhambra-long-necklace-12-motifs

or maybe 20 motif in carnelian or solid yg?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

stylemechanel said:


> +3. Great idea!



+4
Perfection


----------



## Coconuts40

pedsdds said:


> food for thought: you also have the option to do a 10+10+5! I have that in chalcedony and love the length &#128153;



That's my favourite length too  I wear my 20 motif and 5 motif this way all the time, looks great!


----------



## Coconuts40

Candice0985 said:


> Diamond clover perlee bracelet in rose gold? It would look really nice with the  carnelian bracelet !





kim_mac said:


> there's the lucky alhambra necklace that includes carnelian hearts...
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/VCARD80100/lucky-alhambra-long-necklace-12-motifs
> 
> or maybe 20 motif in carnelian or solid yg?



Oh, wow, your wife is a lucky girl!  Great gift ideas, I would be happy with all these great items!  

If you are not looking for another bracelet for your wife (however this bracelet is a stunner), the necklaces mentioned would look terrific with her 5 motif.


----------



## einseine

Coconuts40 said:


> That's my favourite length too  I wear my 20 motif and 5 motif this way all the time, looks great!



I sometimes do this 2 10 + 5 in onyx, too!


----------



## einseine

PennyD2911 said:


> For those who have the Perlee Signature Bracelets - - do you have a problem with the closure? I read on a thread that a tPFer was having a problem with her closure on the bracelet and it had to be sent back to NY to be repaired.  When I was speaking with my SA today I ordered the Signature Perlee Bracelet in YG.  Hopefully hers was just an isolated incident.



It was me.  Actually, I once hit my Perlee rather hard against the door!  I am terribly hard on bracelets!  

My post about repair service of my Perlee ->http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...discussion-thread-867277-99.html#post27421407


----------



## PennyD2911

Coconuts40 said:


> That's my favourite length too  I wear my 20 motif and 5 motif this way all the time, looks great!







einseine said:


> I sometimes do this 2 10 + 5 in onyx, too!




Well my 5 might not get to stay on my wrist after all &#128512;. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pigleto972001 said:


> Is there a magic alhambra necklace w carnelian ? That would be nice



There is a magic version that includes carnelian and tigers eye. 
It's beautiful.


----------



## samiii

Candice0985 said:


> Diamond clover perlee bracelet in rose gold? It would look really nice with the  carnelian bracelet !



It is really beautiful I checked it out. But I am trying to buy 3 pieces for 30-40k $ (Erings+necklace+ring)

She doesnt even wear a ring yet (hates WG, Platinum rings)

She doesn't care about tradition but loves beautiful. 

Maybe 10motif carnelian or yg socrate pendant , a socrate yg ring and a frivole yg Erings ?

I am clueless....


----------



## hopingoneday

samiii said:


> It is really beautiful I checked it out. But I am trying to buy 3 pieces for 30-40k $ (Erings+necklace+ring)
> 
> 
> 
> She doesnt even wear a ring yet (hates WG, Platinum rings)
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't care about tradition but loves beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe 10motif carnelian or yg socrate pendant , a socrate yg ring and a frivole yg Erings ?
> 
> 
> 
> I am clueless....




Many of us find wearing the same stone in a bracelet and necklace together to be too "matchy matchy."  I love your idea of YG frivole earrings.  Great choice in either the small or large size and a huge favorite with many ladies here.  I might suggest the all-gold 10-motif necklace rather than carnelian.  Then for a ring, perhaps a cartier trinity which is so easy to wear, comes in many price points and color/stone combos, and carries lovely meaning.  The Socrate is beautiful (I have it in a between-the-fingers ring and also the single flower ring) but not a "wear everyday" piece.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

samiii said:


> It is really beautiful I checked it out. But I am trying to buy 3 pieces for 30-40k $ (Erings+necklace+ring)
> 
> She doesnt even wear a ring yet (hates WG, Platinum rings)
> 
> She doesn't care about tradition but loves beautiful.
> 
> Maybe 10motif carnelian or yg socrate pendant , a socrate yg ring and a frivole yg Erings ?
> 
> I am clueless....



Small frivole gold earrings
Carnelian 10 motif
Signature perlee bracelet 
Wait on the ring. Let her select this later


----------



## hopingoneday

stylemechanel said:


> Do not worry about that hopingoneday!!! I had VCA take an inch out of my 5 motif bracelet - for me it is still big - but it is mine and I love it -no matter what! The spacing is perfect - they took 2 links out between each motif and then a extra link by the clasp. You can not tell and it look beautiful! I will try and take a photo tomorrow for you - but do not worry, VCA is amazing at making it look perfect!



I'd love to see a picture if you have the time!  Thank you so much.


----------



## samiii

Thanks hoping and texas. 

Should I get yg or rg perlee bracelet/love bracelet?

Also i prefer to buy the ring now and I am still within my budget.

Any of these will look good with the carnelian 5motif bracelet:

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/en/product/VCARO26M00/vintage-alhambra-ring-2

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/en/product/VCARA47200/fleurette-ring-large-model-1-row-1

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/en/product/VCARB14600/socrate-between-the-finger-ring-1

(Also if this can help, my wife prefers to wear white/black or white/red clothes most of the time. )

Regards


----------



## simurgh

hopingoneday said:


> I *think* (I will confirm this with my SA) that VCA will tighten up any loose settings if airlines develop.  Not sure how they do this but I seem to remember hearing my SA say something about this?



Thank you, that's interesting and helpful ... I will try to ask. Also not clear on how they'd do it ... I will try to report back!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

samiii said:


> Thanks hoping and texas.
> 
> Should I get yg or rg perlee bracelet/love bracelet?
> 
> Also i prefer to buy the ring now and I am still within my budget.
> 
> Any of these will look good with the carnelian 5motif bracelet:
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/en/product/VCARO26M00/vintage-alhambra-ring-2
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/en/product/VCARA47200/fleurette-ring-large-model-1-row-1
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/en/product/VCARB14600/socrate-between-the-finger-ring-1
> 
> (Also if this can help, my wife prefers to wear white/black or white/red clothes most of the time. )
> 
> Regards



The Socrate btf ring is beautiful. 
Get the yg perlee bracelet so the golds will match the rest of her treasures.


----------



## hopingoneday

texasgirliegirl said:


> The Socrate btf ring is beautiful.
> 
> Get the yg perlee bracelet so the golds will match the rest of her treasures.




I agree completely!


----------



## PennyD2911

simurgh said:


> Thank you, that's interesting and helpful ... I will try to ask. Also not clear on how they'd do it ... I will try to report back!




When I spoke with my SA on Friday, I mentioned to him my malachite Magic ring has a "giggle" sound.  I asked if that was purposeful as to not over tighten the stone since malachite is a softer stone. He said it was.  He said one of his SAs (he is the manager of the boutique) had to send two of the malachite Magic rings to NY to be tightened.  I talked with him about air lines because I see them in the malachite ring.  I know they are there for purpose but I do think over time maybe they become more obvious???  I have heard of air lines being incorporated when a diamond is set into a halo setting because a person prefers that look. 
I'll be speaking with my SA again tomorrow, I will ask him what procedure VCA uses to correct air lines. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

hopingoneday said:


> I agree completely!




+2


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## tbbbjb

texasgirliegirl said:


> Small frivole gold earrings
> Carnelian 10 motif
> Signature perlee bracelet
> Wait on the ring. Let her select this later


  This is an AMAZING selection.  I would go matchy matchy with adding the 10 motife carnelian because she will be able to link it together with her bracelet for a longer length and thus a different look.  I personally *love* and have the socrate between the finger ring in yg, but agree with TexasGirlieGirl and suggest choosing that together as the sizing is odd because of the opening, plus I could be wrong but I believe that ring in yg is a special order.  But, you really cannot go wrong with this lovely list!


----------



## stylemechanel

hopingoneday said:


> I'd love to see a picture if you have the time!  Thank you so much.




Here you go! Sending from my iPhone so sorry I do not know how to resize - maybe one of my kids will teach me at Thanksgiving. &#128515;


----------



## hopingoneday

tbbbjb said:


> This is an AMAZING selection.  I would go matchy matchy with adding the 10 motife carnelian because she will be able to link it together with her bracelet for a longer length and thus a different look.  I personally *love* and have the socrate between the finger ring in yg, but agree with TexasGirlieGirl and suggest choosing that together as the sizing is odd because of the opening, plus I could be wrong but I believe that ring in yg is a special order.  But, you really cannot go wrong with this lovely list!



This is a very good point about linking the bracelet with the necklace for a longer look.  However, I'd encourage you to bring the bracelet with you to the store if you choose to go this route as carnelian can have quite a bit of color variation and you'll want to make sure the colors are close.


----------



## stylemechanel

samiii said:


> It is really beautiful I checked it out. But I am trying to buy 3 pieces for 30-40k $ (Erings+necklace+ring)
> 
> She doesnt even wear a ring yet (hates WG, Platinum rings)
> 
> She doesn't care about tradition but loves beautiful.
> 
> Maybe 10motif carnelian or yg socrate pendant , a socrate yg ring and a frivole yg Erings ?
> 
> I am clueless....






hopingoneday said:


> Many of us find wearing the same stone in a bracelet and necklace together to be too "matchy matchy."  I love your idea of YG frivole earrings.  Great choice in either the small or large size and a huge favorite with many ladies here.  I might suggest the all-gold 10-motif necklace rather than carnelian.  Then for a ring, perhaps a cartier trinity which is so easy to wear, comes in many price points and color/stone combos, and carries lovely meaning.  The Socrate is beautiful (I have it in a between-the-fingers ring and also the single flower ring) but not a "wear everyday" piece.



Your wife is young and I think what hopingoneday suggested  may be the perfect for your wife. I just wanted to give you my perspective - mind you I am "old....er". I like sets - and the lovely ladies on here have given me the same advise - "don't get too matchy matchy" but I like sets. I don't have a VCA set yet but that is only because I just found VCA in September - trust me though - my next two pieces will make a set. I just wanted to give you another voice to consider.

Having said that if your inclination to know your wife is that matchy matchy isn't for her I agree with hopingoneday. I think it is very good advice.


----------



## hopingoneday

stylemechanel said:


> Here you go! Sending from my iPhone so sorry I do not know how to resize - maybe one of my kids will teach me at Thanksgiving. &#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2802132



Wow, you're right - this looks great and does not look too tightly spaced at ALL.  Hmmm...  unfortunately for my pocketbook, this now has me thinking!!!


----------



## stylemechanel

hopingoneday said:


> Wow, you're right - this looks great and does not look too tightly spaced at ALL.  Hmmm...  unfortunately for my pocketbook, this now has me thinking!!!



 I am the enabler of enablers....very bad for husbands, boyfriends, family members and wallets.


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> Your wife is young and I think what hopingoneday suggested  may be the perfect for your wife. I just wanted to give you my perspective - mind you I am "old....er". I like sets - and the lovely ladies on here have given me the same advise - "don't get too matchy matchy" but I like sets. I don't have a VCA set yet but that is only because I just found VCA in September - trust me though - my next two pieces will make a set. I just wanted to give you another voice to consider.
> 
> 
> 
> Having said that if your inclination to know your wife is that matchy matchy isn't for her I agree with hopingoneday. I think it is very good advice.




That is good advice. I too like sets. I'm not sure I would wear vintage ear clips with my onyx 10 motif and 5 motif; however I will be wearing my 10 and the 5 at the same time, the 5 as a bracelet. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## hopingoneday

stylemechanel said:


> I am the enabler of enablers....very bad for husbands, boyfriends, family members and wallets.



LOL, and I don't even need any encouragement.  This is bad!


----------



## samiii

Thanks hoping, texas, tbbbjb, PennyD2911, stylemechanel and every one that gave a recommendation. 

I'll take the majority advice. 

1. Yg Small frivole erings. Or might get Yg small cosmos if I liked it more when I see it.

2. 10 motif carnelian. Tho doesn't the frivole yg necklace look cute? :-9

3. Socrate BTF ring.

4. YG signature bracelet.

Thanks alot, going to buy them all together and want to make the best possible choices for my wife.

Will not regret taking a recommendation from this nice forum.


----------



## PennyD2911

samiii said:


> Thanks hoping, texas, tbbbjb, PennyD2911, stylemechanel and every one that gave a recommendation.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take the majority advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yg Small frivole erings. Or might get Yg small cosmos if I liked it more when I see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. 10 motif carnelian. Tho doesn't the frivole yg necklace look cute? :-9
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Socrate BTF ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. YG signature bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks alot, going to buy them all together and want to make the best possible choices for my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> Will not regret taking a recommendation from this nice forum.




Beautiful choices, your wife should be very happy. &#128515;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## samiii

Ok nvm about yg cosmos. Looks like a fake picture

http://images.betteridge.com/images...cleef-arpels-cosmos-earclips-ruby-diamond.jpg

It was going to complement the whole thing.....


----------



## Suzie

samiii said:


> Ok nvm about yg cosmos. Looks like a fake picture
> 
> http://images.betteridge.com/images...cleef-arpels-cosmos-earclips-ruby-diamond.jpg
> 
> It was going to complement the whole thing.....



Betteridge is a very good site and legit. They sell vintage pieces of VCA, I bought a piece from them that is no linger in production.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

samiii said:


> Ok nvm about yg cosmos. Looks like a fake picture
> 
> http://images.betteridge.com/images...cleef-arpels-cosmos-earclips-ruby-diamond.jpg
> 
> It was going to complement the whole thing.....



Those are the real deal however the cosmos earrings will likely throw you over budget. 
Your wife is young. Go with the small yg frivole. You won't regret it. The cosmos are beautiful but not really for every day ....more " ladies luncheon " earrings for somebody closer to my age group.


----------



## samiii

Guys I went to VCA and I couldn't connect the last pieces of this puzzle. The SA... He kept showing me beautiful products that got me lost.

Please bear with me and help me in this final bout. any advice is welcome. Trust me this is the finale :-/

I am  trying to buy the most beautiful for my wife(pieces that can last a life time and more)

-Every thing is in YG
-Prices from cheapest to most expensive respectively

Necklace: 10 motif vs frivole 9flowers 

Erings:       frivole vs playmre drop  

Ring:          socrate BTF vs Fleurette large 

Bracelet:    10 motif Mop or Carnelian (SA told me to exchange if I have to match with new pieces)

I am lost in VCA land, thanks to whom ever helps.


----------



## Candice0985

samiii said:


> Thanks hoping and texas.
> 
> Should I get yg or rg perlee bracelet/love bracelet?
> 
> Also i prefer to buy the ring now and I am still within my budget.
> 
> Any of these will look good with the carnelian 5motif bracelet:
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/en/product/VCARO26M00/vintage-alhambra-ring-2
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/en/product/VCARA47200/fleurette-ring-large-model-1-row-1
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/en/product/VCARB14600/socrate-between-the-finger-ring-1
> 
> (Also if this can help, my wife prefers to wear white/black or white/red clothes most of the time. )
> 
> Regards



my vote is for the socrates or vintage alhambra ring- both are gorgeous and would look great with her 5 motif carnelian 

if you get one of these rings i would go with the yellow gold perlee bracelet


----------



## Minibon

Hi ladies,

I hope I'm posting this on the right board. (This is my first time posting but I've been lurking for a long time  )

I am currently debating which one of the VCA pieces I should get to add to my collection. As of now, I have the MOP vintage alhambra pendant and the MOP vintage bracelet. They work great for my summer outfits and I get a lot of wear out of them.

However, during the colder months, it seems the MOP color looks a bit "bare" to me and I hardly wear the bracelet because I usually wear long sleeves and they're not really visible that way...

So I was thinking of getting either an Onyx vintage bracelet or a Malachite vintage bracelet and "linking" it up with my MOP bracelet to wear it as a short necklace (with the onyx or malachite part showing.) 

I figured this way, (having the two bracelets), it would be like having a MOP bracelet, a MOP necklace, an onyx (or malachite) bracelet and an onyx (or malachite) necklace without having to shell out twice the cost for a necklace. 

So a couple of questions regarding this:

1) Has anyone tried this (linking two bracelets to make one short necklace), and if so, is the total length ok when linked up? 

2) Or is it really much better to just get a proper 10 motif necklace? If I end up getting a 10 motif, I think I will get the MOP 10 motif since I really think that I will mostly end up wearing the darker color ones (onyx or malachite) only during the colder months. Would it be too matchy-matchy if I wear the 10 motif necklace AND the bracelet together? And would it be "redundant" with my single MOP motif?

3) If I just go with the bracelet option, what would you recommend in terms of color? I think the malachite color is gorgeous against black, grey or white clothes, doesn't look as "harsh" as black, and my guess is that it would look slightly better even during the summer months as the color is not "too dark". But my common sense tells me that the black colored onyx would work with almost anything and hence is probably better... Any insights on this?

4) I've also been eyeing the frivole large earclips but am worried that it might catch too much attention unless it is an evening event. What would I get the most wear out of - the frivole large earclips, an onyx bracelet, a malachite bracelet or a 10 motif MOP necklace?

Sorry, this is a lot of questions! But I really appreciate your advice in advance!


----------



## ChaneLisette

Minibon said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I hope I'm posting this on the right board. (This is my first time posting but I've been lurking for a long time  )
> 
> I am currently debating which one of the VCA pieces I should get to add to my collection. As of now, I have the MOP vintage alhambra pendant and the MOP vintage bracelet. They work great for my summer outfits and I get a lot of wear out of them.
> 
> However, during the colder months, it seems the MOP color looks a bit "bare" to me and I hardly wear the bracelet because I usually wear long sleeves and they're not really visible that way...
> 
> So I was thinking of getting either an Onyx vintage bracelet or a Malachite vintage bracelet and "linking" it up with my MOP bracelet to wear it as a short necklace (with the onyx or malachite part showing.)
> 
> I figured this way, (having the two bracelets), it would be like having a MOP bracelet, a MOP necklace, an onyx (or malachite) bracelet and an onyx (or malachite) necklace without having to shell out twice the cost for a necklace.
> 
> So a couple of questions regarding this:
> 
> 1) Has anyone tried this (linking two bracelets to make one short necklace), and if so, is the total length ok when linked up?
> 
> 2) Or is it really much better to just get a proper 10 motif necklace? If I end up getting a 10 motif, I think I will get the MOP 10 motif since I really think that I will mostly end up wearing the darker color ones (onyx or malachite) only during the colder months. Would it be too matchy-matchy if I wear the 10 motif necklace AND the bracelet together? And would it be "redundant" with my single MOP motif?
> 
> 3) If I just go with the bracelet option, what would you recommend in terms of color? I think the malachite color is gorgeous against black, grey or white clothes, doesn't look as "harsh" as black, and my guess is that it would look slightly better even during the summer months as the color is not "too dark". But my common sense tells me that the black colored onyx would work with almost anything and hence is probably better... Any insights on this?
> 
> 4) I've also been eyeing the frivole large earclips but am worried that it might catch too much attention unless it is an evening event. What would I get the most wear out of - the frivole large earclips, an onyx bracelet, a malachite bracelet or a 10 motif MOP necklace?
> 
> Sorry, this is a lot of questions! But I really appreciate your advice in advance!



I have tried linking 2 bracelets and they are too short to even fit around my neck. I did have the bracelets shortened quite a bit so perhaps that is why, hopefully someone else can chime in on that. I do not think it is too matchy to wear a bracelet and necklace together, I do it all of the time. I think it is fun to mix and match colors. Do you think you would war onyx or malachite more? I think the malachite is striking and adds a nice pop of color and can be worn year round. I would go with the malachite bracelet now and you can add other items later.


----------



## Harpertoo

2 bracelets would not be long enough for me.


----------



## ilovedora

Can anyone tell me what's the measurement especially the length(shortest and longest) of 18K Gold Mother of Pearl Sweet Alhambra Clvoer Bracelet? Thanks.


----------



## Candice0985

ilovedora said:


> Can anyone tell me what's the measurement especially the length(shortest and longest) of 18K Gold Mother of Pearl Sweet Alhambra Clvoer Bracelet? Thanks.



7 inches at the longest and 6.5 at the shortest


----------



## phillj12

samiii said:


> Guys I went to VCA and I couldn't connect the last pieces of this puzzle. The SA... He kept showing me beautiful products that got me lost.
> 
> 
> 
> Please bear with me and help me in this final bout. any advice is welcome. Trust me this is the finale :-/
> 
> 
> 
> I am  trying to buy the most beautiful for my wife(pieces that can last a life time and more)
> 
> 
> 
> -Every thing is in YG
> 
> -Prices from cheapest to most expensive respectively
> 
> 
> 
> Necklace: 10 motif vs frivole 9flowers
> 
> 
> 
> Erings:       frivole vs playmre drop
> 
> 
> 
> Ring:          socrate BTF vs Fleurette large
> 
> 
> 
> Bracelet:    10 motif Mop or Carnelian (SA told me to exchange if I have to match with new pieces)
> 
> 
> 
> I am lost in VCA land, thanks to whom ever helps.




I'm sorry, I haven't followed this entire thread within a thread but 
1)YOU ARE SO SWEET, what a LUCKY girl! 
2)Dont know if you said she already had any VCA pieces but I think you should definitely get her a MOP 5 or 10 motif...it's SO VCA and I think one of the most beautiful. I like the carnelian, but it's not me so I prob wouldn't wear as much.
3)You can't go wrong with any of these!!! Everything is amazing!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

samiii said:


> Guys I went to VCA and I couldn't connect the last pieces of this puzzle. The SA... He kept showing me beautiful products that got me lost.
> 
> Please bear with me and help me in this final bout. any advice is welcome. Trust me this is the finale :-/
> 
> I am  trying to buy the most beautiful for my wife(pieces that can last a life time and more)
> 
> -Every thing is in YG
> -Prices from cheapest to most expensive respectively
> 
> Necklace: 10 motif vs frivole 9flowers
> 
> Erings:       frivole vs playmre drop
> 
> Ring:          socrate BTF vs Fleurette large
> 
> Bracelet:    10 motif Mop or Carnelian (SA told me to exchange if I have to match with new pieces)
> 
> I am lost in VCA land, thanks to whom ever helps.


Get the 10 motif carnelian. 
Frivole earrings
Socrate ring.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Minibon said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I hope I'm posting this on the right board. (This is my first time posting but I've been lurking for a long time  )
> 
> I am currently debating which one of the VCA pieces I should get to add to my collection. As of now, I have the MOP vintage alhambra pendant and the MOP vintage bracelet. They work great for my summer outfits and I get a lot of wear out of them.
> 
> However, during the colder months, it seems the MOP color looks a bit "bare" to me and I hardly wear the bracelet because I usually wear long sleeves and they're not really visible that way...
> 
> So I was thinking of getting either an Onyx vintage bracelet or a Malachite vintage bracelet and "linking" it up with my MOP bracelet to wear it as a short necklace (with the onyx or malachite part showing.)
> 
> I figured this way, (having the two bracelets), it would be like having a MOP bracelet, a MOP necklace, an onyx (or malachite) bracelet and an onyx (or malachite) necklace without having to shell out twice the cost for a necklace.
> 
> So a couple of questions regarding this:
> 
> 1) Has anyone tried this (linking two bracelets to make one short necklace), and if so, is the total length ok when linked up?
> 
> 2) Or is it really much better to just get a proper 10 motif necklace? If I end up getting a 10 motif, I think I will get the MOP 10 motif since I really think that I will mostly end up wearing the darker color ones (onyx or malachite) only during the colder months. Would it be too matchy-matchy if I wear the 10 motif necklace AND the bracelet together? And would it be "redundant" with my single MOP motif?
> 
> 3) If I just go with the bracelet option, what would you recommend in terms of color? I think the malachite color is gorgeous against black, grey or white clothes, doesn't look as "harsh" as black, and my guess is that it would look slightly better even during the summer months as the color is not "too dark". But my common sense tells me that the black colored onyx would work with almost anything and hence is probably better... Any insights on this?
> 
> 4) I've also been eyeing the frivole large earclips but am worried that it might catch too much attention unless it is an evening event. What would I get the most wear out of - the frivole large earclips, an onyx bracelet, a malachite bracelet or a 10 motif MOP necklace?
> 
> Sorry, this is a lot of questions! But I really appreciate your advice in advance!



I recommend a 10 motif in either the black onyx or the malachite.  Forget trying to be sensible and get what you love. I have both and wear the onyx much more often and year round.
I also have the large frivole earrings. Despite being called large they are not huge. I wear mine all the time. They are my signature earrings.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

samiii said:


> Guys I went to VCA and I couldn't connect the last pieces of this puzzle. The SA... He kept showing me beautiful products that got me lost.
> 
> Please bear with me and help me in this final bout. any advice is welcome. Trust me this is the finale :-/
> 
> I am  trying to buy the most beautiful for my wife(pieces that can last a life time and more)
> 
> -Every thing is in YG
> -Prices from cheapest to most expensive respectively
> 
> Necklace: 10 motif vs frivole 9flowers
> 
> Erings:       frivole vs playmre drop
> 
> Ring:          socrate BTF vs Fleurette large
> 
> Bracelet:    10 motif Mop or Carnelian (SA told me to exchange if I have to match with new pieces)
> 
> I am lost in VCA land, thanks to whom ever helps.



If you really want to get a bracelet I recommend the signature perlee. 
So here's your list-
1) small yg frivole earrings ( forget those drops)
2) carnelian 10 motif
3)Socrate btf fing
4) yg signature perlee bracelet
Stick to the list and be strong....


----------



## ilovedora

Candice0985 said:


> 7 inches at the longest and 6.5 at the shortest



Thanks again Candice, is this standard length? Do they charge for shortening the bracelet?


----------



## Candice0985

ilovedora said:


> Thanks again Candice, is this standard length? Do they charge for shortening the bracelet?




This is standard length. I don't think they charge as long as it's sized within 3 months of purchase &#128522;


----------



## allure244

.


----------



## allure244

samiii said:


> Guys I went to VCA and I couldn't connect the last pieces of this puzzle. The SA... He kept showing me beautiful products that got me lost.
> 
> 
> 
> Please bear with me and help me in this final bout. any advice is welcome. Trust me this is the finale :-/
> 
> 
> 
> I am  trying to buy the most beautiful for my wife(pieces that can last a life time and more)
> 
> 
> 
> -Every thing is in YG
> 
> -Prices from cheapest to most expensive respectively
> 
> 
> 
> Necklace: 10 motif vs frivole 9flowers
> 
> 
> 
> Erings:       frivole vs playmre drop
> 
> 
> 
> Ring:          socrate BTF vs Fleurette large
> 
> 
> 
> Bracelet:    10 motif Mop or Carnelian (SA told me to exchange if I have to match with new pieces)
> 
> 
> 
> I am lost in VCA land, thanks to whom ever helps.






Out of those choices, I like the 10 motif, frivole earrings (prefer large size to small one in gold), and socrate btf ring


----------



## hopingoneday

texasgirliegirl said:


> Get the 10 motif carnelian.
> 
> Frivole earrings
> 
> Socrate ring.




Samii, VCA salespeople are excellent but I know they do get "encouragement" from the corporate office to move jewelry NOT in the alhambra line (which virtually sells itself). As TGG said, stick to your list.  You know your own and your wife's tastes best!


----------



## samiii

Ok this seals the deal. Thanks hoping and texas for keeping up this long.*

Thank you so much.


----------



## samiii

**Double post by mistake


----------



## ilovedora

Candice0985 said:


> This is standard length. I don't think they charge as long as it's sized within 3 months of purchase &#128522;


Do you know how much they charge if passing 3 months?


----------



## Candice0985

ilovedora said:


> Do you know how much they charge if passing 3 months?




I'm not sure. I always do alterations right away after purchasing!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

samiii said:


> Ok this seals the deal. Thanks hoping and texas for keeping up this long.*
> 
> Thank you so much.



So happy to help!! You are smart to reach out and incredibly generous with your wife. 
Some of us have been collecting for years. 
We have nothing to gain other than good will/ karma so you can trust us 
Please do report back and let us know how your wife likes her jewelry.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> So happy to help!! You are smart to reach out and incredibly generous with your wife.
> 
> Some of us have been collecting for years.
> 
> We have nothing to gain other than good will/ karma so you can trust us
> 
> Please do report back and let us know how your wife likes her jewelry.




TGG - your inbox is full. &#128512;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> TGG - your inbox is full. &#128512;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Thanks!! It's fine now.


----------



## bags to die for

Eye candy for the day.


----------



## MYH

bags to die for said:


> Eye candy for the day.


Oh I always swoon when I see malachite.


----------



## I'll take two

Suzie said:


> Betteridge is a very good site and legit. They sell vintage pieces of VCA, I bought a piece from them that is no linger in production.



Did I miss your reveal Suzie ? Or have you not received it yet ?
Congrats anyway on what ever you have bought


----------



## hopingoneday

samiii said:


> Ok this seals the deal. Thanks hoping and texas for keeping up this long.*
> 
> Thank you so much.



Samii, your wife is going to be so thrilled with your choices.  You are extremely thoughtful to be choosing such lovely gifts and to put so much care into the process.  Wishing you a long and happy marriage!


----------



## hopingoneday

bags to die for said:


> Eye candy for the day.




Obviously not taken in the USA!  There's still a holiday pendant out there, ladies!


----------



## Suzie

I'll take two said:


> Did I miss your reveal Suzie ? Or have you not received it yet ?
> Congrats anyway on what ever you have bought



I think you saw it, it was the WG vintage Alhambra 10. Motif necklace, I bought that over 2 years ago.


----------



## purseinsanity

I recently got my first VCA and I am full on addicted!  Trying to narrow down my next purchase LOL.  Does anyone wear their Perlee diamond clover bangle with Alhambra gold 5 motif bracelet?  I saw a picture of the two together and can't get it out of my mind!


----------



## PennyD2911

purseinsanity said:


> I recently got my first VCA and I am full on addicted!  Trying to narrow down my next purchase LOL.  Does anyone wear their Perlee diamond clover bangle with Alhambra gold 5 motif bracelet?  I saw a picture of the two together and can't get it out of my mind!




I think we might become as addicted as we were to Hermes. &#128512;
I wear my Alhambra gold 5 all the time with my 4 diamond YG LOVE bracelet and love it. 
I'm sure worn with the Perlee Diamond Bracelet it is a stunning combo!


----------



## purseinsanity

PennyD2911 said:


> I think we might become as addicted as we were to Hermes. &#128512;
> I wear my Alhambra gold 5 all the time with my 4 diamond YG LOVE bracelet and love it.
> I'm sure worn with the Perlee Diamond Bracelet it is a stunning combo!



  I think we just have addictive personalities!?  :sweat drop:  
Your combo sounds lovely!  Do you have any pictures?


----------



## PennyD2911

purseinsanity said:


> I think we just have addictive personalities!?  :sweat drop:
> 
> Your combo sounds lovely!  Do you have any pictures?




LOL - that is quite possible. &#128512;

Here's a not so good quick pic.


----------



## purseinsanity

PennyD2911 said:


> LOL - that is quite possible. &#128512;
> 
> Here's a not so good quick pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2804088



Stunning!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

purseinsanity said:


> stunning!!!




&#128536;


----------



## purseinsanity

I'm also torn on the 20 motif Malachite.  I think Malachite is absolutely stunning but is it versatile enough?  I have the 10 motif Onyx and MOPs, so I don't really want to do 20 motifs in either of those.  Kind of wish I'd done a 20 in Onyx.  And I wish they'd bring back Lapis LOL.


----------



## PennyD2911

purseinsanity said:


> I'm also torn on the 20 motif Malachite.  I think Malachite is absolutely stunning but is it versatile enough?  I have the 10 motif Onyx and MOPs, so I don't really want to do 20 motifs in either of those.  Kind of wish I'd done a 20 in Onyx.  And I wish they'd bring back Lapis LOL.




I just purchased another 10 motif onyx to link to my first 10.  I SO wish I had purchased the 20 motif. I thought the 2 tens would be more versatile and it is, but I still wish I had gotten the 20.  I love malachite, did you see the pix of my new Magic Alhambra ring in malachite?  I wear so much black, I wouldn't hesitate to purchase a 20 in malachite. &#127808;&#127808;


----------



## purseinsanity

PennyD2911 said:


> I just purchased another 10 motif onyx to link to my first 10.  I SO wish I had purchased the 20 motif. I thought the 2 tens would be more versatile and it is, but I still wish I had gotten the 20.  I love malachite, did you see the pix of my new Magic Alhambra ring in malachite?  I wear so much black, I wouldn't hesitate to purchase a 20 in malachite. &#127808;&#127808;



Oooooh, no I haven't seen the picture!  The ring is a stunner for sure!  I was thinking the Malachite would look great with black or white (two of my wardrobe staples) but my sister said I'd look like I'm ready for St. Patrick's Day and I'm since not Irish, it would look ridiculous!?


----------



## PennyD2911

purseinsanity said:


> Oooooh, no I haven't seen the picture!  The ring is a stunner for sure!  I was thinking the Malachite would look great with black or white (two of my wardrobe staples) but my sister said I'd look like I'm ready for St. Patrick's Day and I'm since not Irish, it would look ridiculous!?




Apparently your sister is not "into" VCA. &#128512;
Malachite is a beautiful stone and I think the 20 is very classy.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

purseinsanity said:


> I recently got my first VCA and I am full on addicted!  Trying to narrow down my next purchase LOL.  Does anyone wear their Perlee diamond clover bangle with Alhambra gold 5 motif bracelet?  I saw a picture of the two together and can't get it out of my mind!



I personally feel that the perlee diamond clover bangle would look best by itself or with the plain perlee. 
The loose nature of a five motif with the structure of the bangle...not loving that one. 
Less is more IMO because that particular piece is so incredibly fabulous.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

purseinsanity said:


> Oooooh, no I haven't seen the picture!  The ring is a stunner for sure!  I was thinking the Malachite would look great with black or white (two of my wardrobe staples) but my sister said I'd look like I'm ready for St. Patrick's Day and I'm since not Irish, it would look ridiculous!?



Seriously?


----------



## stylemechanel

purseinsanity said:


> Oooooh, no I haven't seen the picture!  The ring is a stunner for sure!  I was thinking the Malachite would look great with black or white (two of my wardrobe staples) but my sister said I'd look like I'm ready for St. Patrick's Day and I'm since not Irish, it would look ridiculous!?



No, no, no!!!! No! It would be perfect. Malachite is beautiful and goes perfectly with black, white, grey, cream.... Green does not discriminate as to nationality...it loves everyone.

I think  your sister wishes she were the one buying the piece.  And don't get me wrong, I wish I was buying it today as well. Can't wait to see it on you!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> I just purchased another 10 motif onyx to link to my first 10.  I SO wish I had purchased the 20 motif. I thought the 2 tens would be more versatile and it is, but I still wish I had gotten the 20.  I love malachite, did you see the pix of my new Magic Alhambra ring in malachite?  I wear so much black, I wouldn't hesitate to purchase a 20 in malachite. &#127808;&#127808;



Get one and join the malachite club


----------



## texasgirliegirl

purseinsanity said:


> I'm also torn on the 20 motif Malachite.  I think Malachite is absolutely stunning but is it versatile enough?  I have the 10 motif Onyx and MOPs, so I don't really want to do 20 motifs in either of those.  Kind of wish I'd done a 20 in Onyx.  And I wish they'd bring back Lapis LOL.



Add another ten to your onyx then get the 20 malachite


----------



## stylemechanel

texasgirliegirl said:


> add another ten to your onyx then get the 20 malachite




+1


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> LOL - that is quite possible. &#128512;
> 
> Here's a not so good quick pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2804088



Pretty !


----------



## samiii

Thanks every one, bought MOP alhambras and a bracelet. Looked really beautiful with socrate BTF ring on the SA so I exchanged with our carnelian 5motif.


----------



## samiii

Though when the SA put on both socrate btf& frivole ering i felt there was some thing not connecting. Maybe because the huge difference in diamond?

So it got me planning maybe buy her two sets, one simple for daily use and one luxurious I'll keep for our first anniversary. 

This is what am thinking of:

Beautiful simple set:
1.frivole erings + frivole rings or perlee plain ring.
2. Plain or 3 diamond Love ring with small frivole,3 diamond frivole or any other simple ering.
3. Any other recommendation for a simple set to go with vca mop.

Luxurious set:
1. Socrate BTF ring. Socrate ering looks good but it's a little bit over my budget (was not intending to pay more than 10k $ for erings)

2. Maybe vca offers a new set cheaper than socrate in the first quarter of 2015? (Hopefully they don't increase prices)

Or maybe pass the simple set wait for my next month salary , and get both socrate pieces? 

Thanks alot!


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Pretty !




Thank you&#128144;


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Get one and join the malachite club




Would love that!&#128512;


----------



## HeidiDavis

Good Morning, Ladies!


I have a few quick questions for those of you who have been collecting VCA for a long time.


First off, how often do they change or add to their selection?  For example, on the e-boutique right now, there is a place that features the "Autumn Selection."  Will there be a "Winter Selection" as well?  Or do they only introduce new items very infrequently?  


Second, have they ever done the Sweets in yellow gold and onyx (other than the earstuds)?  I would love to see the Sweet Alhambra bracelet in that combo....but it doesn't look like that has been offered before.  Maybe as a LE piece at some time?


Last, is anyone a big fan of VCA fragrances?  I won't delve into that topic too deeply as I know this isn't the place for that.  I just wondered if their fragrances were as impressive as their jewelry.  If so, which ones are the standouts?


Thanks in advance!  Have a great day! XOXO


----------



## texasgirliegirl

samiii said:


> Though when the SA put on both socrate btf& frivole ering i felt there was some thing not connecting. Maybe because the huge difference in diamond?
> 
> So it got me planning maybe buy her two sets, one simple for daily use and one luxurious I'll keep for our first anniversary.
> 
> This is what am thinking of:
> 
> Beautiful simple set:
> 1.frivole erings + frivole rings or perlee plain ring.
> 2. Plain or 3 diamond Love ring with small frivole,3 diamond frivole or any other simple ering.
> 3. Any other recommendation for a simple set to go with vca mop.
> 
> Luxurious set:
> 1. Socrate BTF ring. Socrate ering looks good but it's a little bit over my budget (was not intending to pay more than 10k $ for erings)
> 
> 2. Maybe vca offers a new set cheaper than socrate in the first quarter of 2015? (Hopefully they don't increase prices)
> 
> Or maybe pass the simple set wait for my next month salary , and get both socrate pieces?
> 
> Thanks alot!



Prices increase every year. 
Your intentions are good but it seems as though you continue to seek advice here then become more confused at the boutiques. 
The beauty of VCA is that you can mix and match it. It doesn't have to be an exact set on fact, some of us here feel that an unmatched set is more interesting. 
It sounds like both you and your wife are young..you haven't even celebrated your first anniversary so you have years to help your wife cultivate a wonderful collection. 
You have received plenty of advice here from true collectors. 
Perhaps what you need to do it take your wife to the boutique and see what SHE likes.


----------



## samiii

Ok guess ill do that. I'll let the surprise be in how I'll give her the gift.

If there is any admin plz remove my post so no one troubles him self to reply on that long text. 

Thanks alot for everything all!


----------



## kim_mac

samii, i love the idea of an "everyday" jewelry set and "dressy" jewelry set...so sweet and thoughtful of you to spend so much effort on her.  

i also have to agree with TGG - maybe she should visit the boutique and see what she likes.  part of the fun is trying on the pieces, and for me, building a collection gradually so you can enjoy each piece!


----------



## cvalier26

Does anyone know what's in store for 2015 ?
Any hope for pg/mop, lapis or pave sweets ? 
Is anything new planned at all in the lower price range ?
Oh and I'll be adopting a kitten in february and my siblings suggested I name him Clover since I'm so obsessed with them these days


----------



## Candice0985

cvalier26 said:


> Does anyone know what's in store for 2015 ?
> Any hope for pg/mop, lapis or pave sweets ?
> Is anything new planned at all in the lower price range ?
> Oh and I'll be adopting a kitten in february and my siblings suggested I name him Clover since I'm so obsessed with them these days



i would love a pave sweet!!! this is the last item from VCA i'm holding out for  i wanted a grey MOP single motif- check! now VCA just needs to produce a YG or PG pave sweet bracelet and i'll be the happiest person in the world 

I think Clover is a super cute name for a kitten  post pics of your kitten when you get him/her!!


----------



## perleegirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> i personally feel that the perlee diamond clover bangle would look best by itself or with the plain perlee.
> The loose nature of a five motif with the structure of the bangle...not loving that one.
> Less is more imo because that particular piece is so incredibly fabulous.


+1...for sure!!!


----------



## Metrowestmama

I haven't posted in awhile because I've been working my tail off so I can purchase some more VCA goodies! And I just got a call from my SA that my pieces are in and coming in a couple of days! 

I got my existing WG MOP Vintage Alhambra earrings fixed. They were too tight and I never wore them so they made the adjustment! Same with the bracelet. Too loose so they removed two links. So even though I already own those, it will seem like new additions! Then I sent my 10 motif WG MOP necklace to be matched with another 10 motif so I can now make a 20! (Or 25 when matched with the bracelet too!) 

Then I picked up the small WG frivole earrings, small WG perlee hoops and a plain WG perlee band ring. 

I am on VCA ban-island until next summer when I hope I have enough for my WG Perlee Clover! 

In the meantime, I know I am going to have fun with my new pieces! Can't wait to show a picture of the family!


----------



## PennyD2911

Metrowestmama said:


> I haven't posted in awhile because I've been working my tail off so I can purchase some more VCA goodies! And I just got a call from my SA that my pieces are in and coming in a couple of days!
> 
> 
> 
> I got my existing WG MOP Vintage Alhambra earrings fixed. They were too tight and I never wore them so they made the adjustment! Same with the bracelet. Too loose so they removed two links. So even though I already own those, it will seem like new additions! Then I sent my 10 motif WG MOP necklace to be matched with another 10 motif so I can now make a 20! (Or 25 when matched with the bracelet too!)
> 
> 
> 
> Then I picked up the small WG frivole earrings, small WG perlee hoops and a plain WG perlee band ring.
> 
> 
> 
> I am on VCA ban-island until next summer when I hope I have enough for my WG Perlee Clover!
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime, I know I am going to have fun with my new pieces! Can't wait to show a picture of the family!




WoW - that will be some VCA delivery!!&#128512;
Congratulations!
I've been thinking about the YG Perlee Hoops.


----------



## I'll take two

Suzie said:


> I think you saw it, it was the WG vintage Alhambra 10. Motif necklace, I bought that over 2 years ago.


Oh yes Suzie . I do remember that because I liked it so much ,so lucky to have the white gold.
Thought you may have found something else


----------



## sbelle

purseinsanity said:


> I'm also torn on the 20 motif Malachite.  I think Malachite is absolutely stunning but is it versatile enough?  I have the 10 motif Onyx and MOPs, so I don't really want to do 20 motifs in either of those.  Kind of wish I'd done a 20 in Onyx.  And I wish they'd bring back Lapis LOL.



When malachite was re-introduded there were many people saying the same thing, but in my opinion malachite is the most gorgeous stone of all.  It can't be worn with everything, but I do wear my malachite pieces regularly.  I also have the LE blue porcelain 20 motif from Paris (which is similar color-wise to lapis), and I do not find it any more wearable than the malachite.  For me, they can both be worn easily.

Even though I have the LE malachite 20 motif I have often thought about buying the 16 motif Magic necklace.  Every time I see one in a boutique my heart beats a little faster.


----------



## Metrowestmama

PennyD2911 said:


> WoW - that will be some VCA delivery!!&#128512;
> Congratulations!
> I've been thinking about the YG Perlee Hoops.



Thanks! I'm sure it will be a heavy box. I think over the years I'll get a lot of mileage out of them. Esp. the small size. Definitely try on the YG!


----------



## mousdioufe

Hello fellow TPF, can someone ID this VCA ring?


----------



## kim_mac

i was searching "van cleef" online and stumbled across these two limited edition pendants - 

rose gold mop alhambra pendant

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/article/7032/special-edition-vintage-alhambra-pendant-1

and white gold onyx magic pendant

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/article/7803/limited-edition-magic-alhambra-pendant

wasn't sure if this is old news...


----------



## PennyD2911

kim_mac said:


> i was searching "van cleef" online and stumbled across these two limited edition pendants -
> 
> rose gold mop alhambra pendant
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/article/7032/special-edition-vintage-alhambra-pendant-1
> 
> and white gold onyx magic pendant
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/article/7803/limited-edition-magic-alhambra-pendant
> 
> wasn't sure if this is old news...




I know the MOP/PG was an LE piece done for Breast Cancer Awareness I think it was 2012.


----------



## ChaneLisette

HeidiDavis said:


> Good Morning, Ladies!
> 
> 
> I have a few quick questions for those of you who have been collecting VCA for a long time.
> 
> 
> First off, how often do they change or add to their selection?  For example, on the e-boutique right now, there is a place that features the "Autumn Selection."  Will there be a "Winter Selection" as well?  Or do they only introduce new items very infrequently?
> 
> 
> Second, have they ever done the Sweets in yellow gold and onyx (other than the earstuds)?  I would love to see the Sweet Alhambra bracelet in that combo....but it doesn't look like that has been offered before.  Maybe as a LE piece at some time?
> 
> 
> Last, is anyone a big fan of VCA fragrances?  I won't delve into that topic too deeply as I know this isn't the place for that.  I just wondered if their fragrances were as impressive as their jewelry.  If so, which ones are the standouts?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!  Have a great day! XOXO



With respect to the fragrances, I have 4 different scents and love them. I have 3 different variations of Feerie and the Oriens. My favorite right now is the Feerie spring blossom.


----------



## einseine

mousdioufe said:


> Hello fellow TPF, can someone ID this VCA ring?



A Diamond Evolution Ring.  3-row or 5-row pave diamonds in WG and YG.


----------



## stylemechanel

Metrowestmama said:


> I haven't posted in awhile because I've been working my tail off so I can purchase some more VCA goodies! And I just got a call from my SA that my pieces are in and coming in a couple of days!
> 
> I got my existing WG MOP Vintage Alhambra earrings fixed. They were too tight and I never wore them so they made the adjustment! Same with the bracelet. Too loose so they removed two links. So even though I already own those, it will seem like new additions! Then I sent my 10 motif WG MOP necklace to be matched with another 10 motif so I can now make a 20! (Or 25 when matched with the bracelet too!)
> 
> Then I picked up the small WG frivole earrings, small WG perlee hoops and a plain WG perlee band ring.
> 
> I am on VCA ban-island until next summer when I hope I have enough for my WG Perlee Clover!
> 
> In the meantime, I know I am going to have fun with my new pieces! Can't wait to show a picture of the family!



I.Can.Not .Wait!!!! Sounds like one big amazing day when it arrives at your door and I really hope you will share with us!! Modeling pictures for sure! So great that you can wear it all now and be comfortable with how it fits. 

Congratulations on the old pieces made new and the new pieces all together!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kim_mac said:


> i was searching "van cleef" online and stumbled across these two limited edition pendants -
> 
> rose gold mop alhambra pendant
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/article/7032/special-edition-vintage-alhambra-pendant-1
> 
> and white gold onyx magic pendant
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/article/7803/limited-edition-magic-alhambra-pendant
> 
> wasn't sure if this is old news...



I bought the breast cancer pendant for my  daughter. I'm saving it for when she's old enough to enjoy it.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> When malachite was re-introduded there were many people saying the same thing, but in my opinion malachite is the most gorgeous stone of all.  It can't be worn with everything, but I do wear my malachite pieces regularly.  I also have the LE blue porcelain 20 motif from Paris (which is similar color-wise to lapis), and I do not find it any more wearable than the malachite.  For me, they can both be worn easily.
> 
> Even though I have the LE malachite 20 motif I have often thought about buying the 16 motif Magic necklace.  Every time I see one in a boutique my heart beats a little faster.



You need to add this to your perfect collection!!
It will be gorgeous with your vintage malachite earrings.


----------



## kim_mac

oops, had a feeling it might be "old" news.  don't know why it's still online as "special" and "limited"...


----------



## NYTexan

Metrowestmama said:


> I haven't posted in awhile because I've been working my tail off so I can purchase some more VCA goodies! And I just got a call from my SA that my pieces are in and coming in a couple of days!
> 
> I got my existing WG MOP Vintage Alhambra earrings fixed. They were too tight and I never wore them so they made the adjustment! Same with the bracelet. Too loose so they removed two links. So even though I already own those, it will seem like new additions! Then I sent my 10 motif WG MOP necklace to be matched with another 10 motif so I can now make a 20! (Or 25 when matched with the bracelet too!)
> 
> Then I picked up the small WG frivole earrings, small WG perlee hoops and a plain WG perlee band ring.
> 
> I am on VCA ban-island until next summer when I hope I have enough for my WG Perlee Clover!
> 
> In the meantime, I know I am going to have fun with my new pieces! Can't wait to show a picture of the family!


Hello-You mentioned that you sent off your 10 motif MOP to be matched did you send it to VCA? I thought the MOP was easier to match than other stones. Is that important? Mine has a lot pink. I am also considering getting a second 10 MOP for the versatility and would love feedback. In addition, are you having the 10 and 10 added together to make a 20 permanently or do you plan on just clasping the two together? Thanks


----------



## cvalier26

Do you think the pink gold clover pendant is worth it in the sweet size ? Is the design the same as the vintage but smaller ? From the online pics it looks a little more clustered to me but idk if it's my imagination, the "waves" seem softer and more flowing in the vintage size - except for the sweet studs, so maybe it varies between the individual items rather than the size? I'm not sure this is making sense


----------



## tbbbjb

Oak Gem has Large Frivole 3 diamond earrings for $5300.
http://oakgem.com/Products/Van_Clee...e_Diamond_18K_Gold_Flower_Earrings_13387.aspx


----------



## tbbbjb

PennyD2911 said:


> I know the MOP/PG was an LE piece done for Breast Cancer Awareness I think it was 2012.


I haven't forgotten about you.  Just having problems sending a PM with my phone and haven't had time to do it on my computer.  I will try to respond today.


----------



## HeidiDavis

ChaneLisette said:


> With respect to the fragrances, I have 4 different scents and love them. I have 3 different variations of Feerie and the Oriens. My favorite right now is the Feerie spring blossom.


Thank you so much, ChaneLisette!  I ordered a set of three "trial" sizes that includes Oriens, Feerie, and First to see if I like them.  I also thought a few fragrances included in the Collection Extraordinaire looked interesting (Orchidee Vanille and Lys Carmin, I think).  I read that VCA was the first jewelry house to create a fragrance years ago (not sure if this is true).


----------



## HeidiDavis

PennyD2911 said:


> I finalized my VCA List for my SA today.  Here's what I purchased:&#128512;
> 
> Vintage Alhambra Onyx 10 Motif in YG
> Vintage Alhambra Onyx 5 Motif Bracelet in YG
> Vintage Alhambra 5 Motif Bracelet in all YG
> Magic Alhambra Malachite Ring
> 
> AND.......  a Prada Saffiano Lux Tote. &#128516;
> That's what happens when your VCA SA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 278130


----------



## cung

Regarding Alhambra collection here, the vintage seems the most popular, then then the sweet and the magic. I have not seen many pure alhambra in this vca thread. Why the ladies here, true collectors of the maison, don't prefer those pieces? vca does not offer a lot of pieces in that line too, maybe because it's not popular here


----------



## cvalier26

cvalier26 said:


> Do you think the pink gold clover pendant is worth it in the sweet size ? Is the design the same as the vintage but smaller ? From the online pics it looks a little more clustered to me but idk if it's my imagination, the "waves" seem softer and more flowing in the vintage size - except for the sweet studs, so maybe it varies between the individual items rather than the size? I'm not sure this is making sense



I wasn't able to attach a pic earlier so here's the website pics : top half is the sweets, bottom the vintage.

I was also wondering about the color, is it light peachy pink or more dark brown-coppery, and does the color vary slightly between the pendants ? Is it shiny ? Does it fade over time ?


----------



## cvalier26

cung said:


> Regarding Alhambra collection here, the vintage seems the most popular, then then the sweet and the magic. I have not seen many pure alhambra in this vca thread. Why the ladies here, true collectors of the maison, don't prefer those pieces? vca does not offer a lot of pieces in that line too, maybe because it's not popular here


I think it's more recent, personally it doesn't really appeal to me as i find the older design has more "life" and charm


----------



## kimber418

PennyD2911 said:


> I finalized my VCA List for my SA today.  Here's what I purchased:&#128512;
> 
> Vintage Alhambra Onyx 10 Motif in YG
> Vintage Alhambra Onyx 5 Motif Bracelet in YG
> Vintage Alhambra 5 Motif Bracelet in all YG
> Magic Alhambra Malachite Ring
> 
> AND.......  a Prada Saffiano Lux Tote. &#128516;
> That's what happens when your VCA SA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 278130


----------



## ChaneLisette

cvalier26 said:


> I wasn't able to attach a pic earlier so here's the website pics : top half is the sweets, bottom the vintage.
> 
> I was also wondering about the color, is it light peachy pink or more dark brown-coppery, and does the color vary slightly between the pendants ? Is it shiny ? Does it fade over time ?



I bought my daughter the sweet pink gold pendant and I have worn it from time to time and it is really nice. I definitely think it is more a peachy pink and the pictures display the color accurately. I really like the sweet size for its dainty elegance and think it is a great every day neutral piece.


----------



## PennyD2911

kimber418 said:


> Penny, Great picks on your new VCA pieces.  I think you are going to love everyone of them!
> 
> Post pictures when everything arrives!  Congrats!




Thx kimber&#128144;
I posted some pix of the malachite ring and onyx 10 a few days ago. &#128512;


----------



## PennyD2911

tbbbjb said:


> I haven't forgotten about you.  Just having problems sending a PM with my phone and haven't had time to do it on my computer.  I will try to respond today.




No problem - understand!&#128522;


----------



## PennyD2911

HeidiDavis said:


> Penny, did you ever get your Byzantine bracelet?  I know you mentioned they had to order it from Paris.  I love that bracelet so much.  Sounds like it's a bit hard to source, though.  I'm trying to decide if I should take the plunge....but I'm not very patient and it sounds like I would need to be!  Lol.




My SA said it would be 8 weeks. That time seems even longer when you are waiting on something. &#128512;


----------



## PennyD2911

tbbbjb said:


> oak gem has large frivole 3 diamond earrings for $5300.
> http://oakgem.com/products/van_clee...e_diamond_18k_gold_flower_earrings_13387.aspx




&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## kimber418

cvalier26 said:


> I wasn't able to attach a pic earlier so here's the website pics : top half is the sweets, bottom the vintage.
> 
> I was also wondering about the color, is it light peachy pink or more dark brown-coppery, and does the color vary slightly between the pendants ? Is it shiny ? Does it fade over time ?



cvalier & cung,
I think the sweets are a great addition to a  VCA collection, especially if you are first starting out and want a piece to wear all the time and build on for future additions.   Personally I love them on other girls but they are not for me.  I did have the sweet turquoise butterfly bracelet but sold it recently.  It was purchased many years ago and I just found that I always reached for Vintage size pieces.  Don't get caught up on what everyone does here because there are so many factors that go into choosing a VCA piece and what works for one may not work for another.  Get what you love and makes your heart smile 

I am a longtime collector of VCA, earrings, bracelets, 20 motifs and 10's and I have never had the gold fade on anything.  While VCA should be handled with care around lotions, soaps, water  etc I feel they are very sturdy pieces that are meant to last a lifetime and passed down generations.  Keep that in mind when you make your forever piece selections.  I have one rose gold piece (LE grey holiday pendant) and VCA does a rose gold that is very subtle & beautiful so I find it looks great mixing with other golds.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cung said:


> Regarding Alhambra collection here, the vintage seems the most popular, then then the sweet and the magic. I have not seen many pure alhambra in this vca thread. Why the ladies here, true collectors of the maison, don't prefer those pieces? vca does not offer a lot of pieces in that line too, maybe because it's not popular here



It used to be called Modern Alhambra. 
Try searching that and you may see more info.


----------



## Bethc

kim_mac said:


> i was searching "van cleef" online and stumbled across these two limited edition pendants -
> 
> rose gold mop alhambra pendant
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/article/7032/special-edition-vintage-alhambra-pendant-1
> 
> and white gold onyx magic pendant
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/article/7803/limited-edition-magic-alhambra-pendant
> 
> wasn't sure if this is old news...




I think the white gold/onyx is the NY LE from last year, I have one, I love it!


----------



## sjunky13

kim_mac said:


> love how this thread is moving so quickly, and all the great pieces everyone is getting!
> 
> question - does anyone have the yg frivole between the finger ring?  i am thinking about the small yg frivole earclilps (yes everyone here is to blame for the enabling) and btf ring but not sure if the ring will show a ton of scratches after wearing...
> 
> for those who own the ring - does it scratch easily?  does it bother you?
> 
> thanks in advance!




I have and LOVE it ! It is my favorite ring ! No Scratches at all I do baby it though. 
I'm so in love with it! 

It won't let m upload pics! BOO!


----------



## sjunky13

Penny, I love your pieces!!! 

Ladies, I have been trying to avoid this thread. LOL.
 bought Cartier items and am very happy But I must get my VCA fix soon. Glad to see this thread active again xoxo


----------



## hermes_fan

sjunky13 said:


> I have and LOVE it ! It is my favorite ring ! No Scratches at all I do baby it though.
> I'm so in love with it!
> 
> It won't let m upload pics! BOO!



I'm sooo excited to hear this!! I recently veered from the Alhambra line and bought a pair of perlee YG hoops and the small frivole YG earrings which I love !!! I recently made up my mind to get the matching BTF ring if end of year raise and bonus is good. (But I know myself all too well--even if numbers are bad I'll get it to cheer myself up!!) so looking forward to the purchase. But I'm finally realizing that I think I have "enough" pieces (after 10 motif YG onyx). It will be odd not calculating my next purchase...


----------



## Chanelconvert

Hi everyone, there is a torquise in yellow gold vintage alhambra in fashionphile.


----------



## kim_mac

sjunky13 said:


> I have and LOVE it ! It is my favorite ring ! No Scratches at all I do baby it though.
> I'm so in love with it!
> 
> It won't let m upload pics! BOO!



thanks for answering, sjunky!  so happy to hear that this is your favorite ring!  i'm so tempted to get this ring and the earrings!  the list never ends...


----------



## sjunky13

kim_mac said:


> thanks for answering, sjunky!  so happy to hear that this is your favorite ring!  i'm so tempted to get this ring and the earrings!  the list never ends...



Pics!!! 

I love it because it is very 3d.  love yellow gold and because it is very 1950's and feminine.
It goes great with VCA's feminine vibe, then also pairs so well with Cartier love!


----------



## sjunky13

hermes_fan said:


> I'm sooo excited to hear this!! I recently veered from the Alhambra line and bought a pair of perlee YG hoops and the small frivole YG earrings which I love !!! I recently made up my mind to get the matching BTF ring if end of year raise and bonus is good. (But I know myself all too well--even if numbers are bad I'll get it to cheer myself up!!) so looking forward to the purchase. But I'm finally realizing that I think I have "enough" pieces (after 10 motif YG onyx). It will be odd not calculating my next purchase...




You need the ring! If you have the earrings, it is a great set! 
YAY LOL


----------



## cvalier26

ChaneLisette said:


> I bought my daughter the sweet pink gold pendant and I have worn it from time to time and it is really nice. I definitely think it is more a peachy pink and the pictures display the color accurately. I really like the sweet size for its dainty elegance and think it is a great every day neutral piece.


Thanks! Do you have a modeling picture ?

On the website pictures the ring and the sweet studs seem to have a different shade of color than the other items


----------



## iyc4

Hi there... does anyone know if vc&a ever made a rose gold vintage Alhambra pendant in onyx? I know there was a rose gold mop vintage Alhambra pendant breast cancer awareness pendant a couple of years ago. Thanks in advance...


----------



## ChaneLisette

cvalier26 said:


> Thanks! Do you have a modeling picture ?
> 
> On the website pictures the ring and the sweet studs seem to have a different shade of color than the other items



Here is my modeling pic.


----------



## hopingoneday

ChaneLisette said:


> Here is my modeling pic.




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Suzie

sjunky13 said:


> Pics!!!
> 
> I love it because it is very 3d.  love yellow gold and because it is very 1950's and feminine.
> It goes great with VCA's feminine vibe, then also pairs so well with Cartier love!



This is stunning, I wish that they made this beautiful ring in WG.


----------



## Suzie

ChaneLisette said:


> Here is my modeling pic.



Lovely.


----------



## stylemechanel

sjunky13 said:


> Pics!!!
> 
> I love it because it is very 3d.  love yellow gold and because it is very 1950's and feminine.
> It goes great with VCA's feminine vibe, then also pairs so well with Cartier love!



That is so lovely on your finger! That is a ring I would nevver have considered before - I've not seen someone wear it - and now....I may add it to my list. Thank you.

It really looks great!


----------



## stylemechanel

ChaneLisette said:


> Here is my modeling pic.



Looks so perfect on you and what a great color gold for you!!! Just so pretty......


----------



## hopingoneday

Suzie said:


> This is stunning, I wish that they made this beautiful ring in WG.




They might do it as an SO...


----------



## hopingoneday

sjunky13 said:


> Pics!!!
> 
> I love it because it is very 3d.  love yellow gold and because it is very 1950's and feminine.
> It goes great with VCA's feminine vibe, then also pairs so well with Cartier love!




I could not get this to post earlier.  This ring looks fantastic on you.  My goodness how I love VCA!


----------



## hopingoneday

iyc4 said:


> Hi there... does anyone know if vc&a ever made a rose gold vintage Alhambra pendant in onyx? I know there was a rose gold mop vintage Alhambra pendant breast cancer awareness pendant a couple of years ago. Thanks in advance...




Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## kim_mac

sjunky - omg!  so pretty!  thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Bethc

sjunky13 said:


> Pics!!!
> 
> I love it because it is very 3d.  love yellow gold and because it is very 1950's and feminine.
> It goes great with VCA's feminine vibe, then also pairs so well with Cartier love!




Love it!! So pretty!


----------



## cung

sjunky13 said:


> Pics!!!
> 
> I love it because it is very 3d.  love yellow gold and because it is very 1950's and feminine.
> It goes great with VCA's feminine vibe, then also pairs so well with Cartier love!



So pretty!!! I passed this ring and decided just getting the earclips and now you bring it back to my list... Look gorgeous on your finger :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Suzie

hopingoneday said:


> They might do it as an SO...


That would not be possible to me as I love in a country that has no VCA.


----------



## simurgh

PennyD2911 said:


> When I spoke with my SA on Friday, I mentioned to him my malachite Magic ring has a "giggle" sound.  I asked if that was purposeful as to not over tighten the stone since malachite is a softer stone. He said it was.  He said one of his SAs (he is the manager of the boutique) had to send two of the malachite Magic rings to NY to be tightened.  I talked with him about air lines because I see them in the malachite ring.  I know they are there for purpose but I do think over time maybe they become more obvious???  I have heard of air lines being incorporated when a diamond is set into a halo setting because a person prefers that look.
> I'll be speaking with my SA again tomorrow, I will ask him what procedure VCA uses to correct air lines.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



I cannot for the life of me imagine a giggle sound but I'm totally entertained by th thought!  I haven't had time to follow up on anything about the airline ..... Was your SA helpful at all?  Neat to know they're there for a purpose ... Maybe to not put unneeded stress on the stones?


----------



## PennyD2911

simurgh said:


> I cannot for the life of me imagine a giggle sound but I'm totally entertained by th thought!  I haven't had time to follow up on anything about the airline ..... Was your SA helpful at all?  Neat to know they're there for a purpose ... Maybe to not put unneeded stress on the stones?




LOL -  I know giggle is a funny word. &#128512;
I forgot to ask my SA if the air lines are done on purpose, but I believe they would be. As you said to eliminate stress on the stone.


----------



## PennyD2911

sjunky13 said:


> Pics!!!
> 
> I love it because it is very 3d.  love yellow gold and because it is very 1950's and feminine.
> It goes great with VCA's feminine vibe, then also pairs so well with Cartier love!




That looks beautiful on you D!
I really want the earrings, but I've already bought several pieces so I'm trying to resist for now.


----------



## PennyD2911

sjunky13 said:


> Penny, I love your pieces!!!
> 
> Ladies, I have been trying to avoid this thread. LOL.
> bought Cartier items and am very happy But I must get my VCA fix soon. Glad to see this thread active again xoxo




Thank You!&#10084;&#65039;
Yes, you should call Mitchell and get a VCA piece for your Christmas pressie to yourself. &#128512;&#127876;


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

sjunky13 said:


> Pics!!!
> 
> I love it because it is very 3d.  love yellow gold and because it is very 1950's and feminine.
> It goes great with VCA's feminine vibe, then also pairs so well with Cartier love!



OMG This looks so beautiful, I love it!!!


----------



## simurgh

PennyD2911 said:


> LOL -  I know giggle is a funny word. &#128512;
> I forgot to ask my SA if the air lines are done on purpose, but I believe they would be. As you said to eliminate stress on the stone.




Did she say anything about how they tightened them?


----------



## Harpgirl

Suzie said:


> This is stunning, I wish that they made this beautiful ring in WG.




Since VCA makes this ring in WG and diamonds, maybe they can be persuaded to make it in WG:

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/VCARB67500/frivole-between-the-finger-ring


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Harpgirl said:


> Since VCA makes this ring in WG and diamonds, maybe they can be persuaded to make it in WG:
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/VCARB67500/frivole-between-the-finger-ring



Oh goodness , that is beautiful...


----------



## tbbbjb

PennyD2911 said:


> Thank You!&#10084;&#65039;
> Yes, you should call Mitchell and get a VCA piece for your Christmas pressie to yourself. &#55357;&#56832;&#55356;&#57220;


PennyD2911:  I am trying to send you a PM that I promised, but you have reached your quota.


----------



## PennyD2911

simurgh said:


> Did she say anything about how they tightened them?




He didn't.  If I can remember I will ask him. &#128512;


----------



## PennyD2911

tbbbjb said:


> PennyD2911:  I am trying to send you a PM that I promised, but you have reached your quota.




It's all good now. &#128512;


----------



## tbbbjb

PennyD2911 said:


> It's all good now. &#128512;


You have a PM


----------



## stmary

Hello ladies,
     I went to VCA UK website today and was suprised to see the price for sweet alhambra clover in YG at £975.00. I remember I bought it for £1050 last year. To all the ladies in UK, do you get the same price as well? I'm a bot confused now


----------



## Fabulousity630

Has anyone heard whether VCA is eligible for the upcoming NM bejeweled event? I may move up a planned purchase if so!


----------



## PennyD2911

Fabulousity630 said:


> Has anyone heard whether VCA is eligible for the upcoming NM bejeweled event? I may move up a planned purchase if so!




VCA has chosen not to be a part of Neimans InCircle Events or Special Events like Bejeweled.


----------



## ILoveC

That must be a new policy for nm


----------



## PennyD2911

ILoveC said:


> That must be a new policy for nm




It's not Neimans its VCA.  I was told by my SA and an InCircle Associate that the beginning of this year VCA opted out of InCircle and special events. 
I do believe you can purchase VCA on your Double Points Day and get the points.  I think Neimans allows this w/o VCA participating.


----------



## PennyD2911

I have been thinking about VCA earrings since starting my VCA collection.  Earrings are not something that I usually purchase. I have pearls, diamond studs and diamond inside out hoops all set in 18kt WG.  I have not purchased a pair of earrings since 2007. So since I rarely purchase them I want to make sure I make the right choice for long term wear. 

I've looked at the Vintage Alhambra and tgg and tbbbjb have told me they love the Frivole. 
So what do you all think?  Which VCA is the best all around earring?
I only want YG since my others are in WG. 

TIA &#127808;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> I have been thinking about VCA earrings since starting my VCA collection.  Earrings are not something that I usually purchase. I have pearls, diamond studs and diamond inside out hoops all set in 18kt WG.  I have not purchased a pair of earrings since 2007. So since I rarely purchase them I want to make sure I make the right choice for long term wear.
> 
> I've looked at the Vintage Alhambra and tgg and tbbbjb have told me they love the Frivole.
> So what do you all think?  Which VCA is the best all around earring?
> I only want YG since my others are in WG.
> 
> TIA &#127808;



My favorites of the yg are the frivole earrings and the yg pave vintage Alhambra ear clips.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> My favorites of the yg are the frivole earrings and the yg pave vintage Alhambra ear clips.




The large Frivole right?


----------



## allure244

PennyD2911 said:


> It's not Neimans its VCA.  I was told by my SA and an InCircle Associate that the beginning of this year VCA opted out of InCircle and special events.
> I do believe you can purchase VCA on your Double Points Day and get the points.  I think Neimans allows this w/o VCA participating.




My sales associate says they do not participate in double points day either


----------



## PennyD2911

allure244 said:


> My sales associate says they do not participate in double points day either




Mine said they did. I'm going to ask him if he's sure about that.


----------



## Fabulousity630

PennyD2911 said:


> VCA has chosen not to be a part of Neimans InCircle Events or Special Events like Bejeweled.




Thanks for the info! I thought that was the case but then a VCA watch was featured in a mailer they sent out about the event so I thought maybe they were participating in this one. In part due to the beautiful pics on this thread, I will be getting the socrates btf ring soon!


----------



## sjunky13

Ladies, TY so much! xoxxo 
I love Frivole ! 

Penny, get the large Frivole earrings for sure.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> The large Frivole right?



I have the large size but both are fabulous.


----------



## PennyD2911

sjunky13 said:


> Ladies, TY so much! xoxxo
> I love Frivole !
> 
> Penny, get the large Frivole earrings for sure.







texasgirliegirl said:


> I have the large size but both are fabulous.




Thanks ya'll. &#128515;

From my research the large are about 1" each way.  So I think that size will work well for me. 
TGG - your tPF pic showing the large Frivole earring is the first image to come up in a Google search. &#128515;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Thanks ya'll. &#128515;
> 
> From my research the large are about 1" each way.  So I think that size will work well for me.
> TGG - your tPF pic showing the large Frivole earring is the first image to come up in a Google search. &#128515;



Yikes


----------



## stylemechanel

PennyD2911 said:


> I have been thinking about VCA earrings since starting my VCA collection.  Earrings are not something that I usually purchase. I have pearls, diamond studs and diamond inside out hoops all set in 18kt WG.  I have not purchased a pair of earrings since 2007. So since I rarely purchase them I want to make sure I make the right choice for long term wear.
> 
> I've looked at the Vintage Alhambra and tgg and tbbbjb have told me they love the Frivole.
> So what do you all think?  Which VCA is the best all around earring?
> I only want YG since my others are in WG.
> 
> TIA &#127808;



Hi PennyD! I am going to duck while I say this...I am not a huge fan of the frivole earrings, yet....OK ducking now....

You have the two basics I think every woman should have - diamond studs and pearls - you can never go wrong with those two pairs. You also have a great collection of VCA so whatever you get will fit in beautifully.

Here are my votes:
1. Vintage alhambra in onyx. I have these.They are now my go to earrings - all the time, really_ all the time._ I also have diamond studs (two pairs, two sizes - one pair at 1/2 carat each and the othert over 2 carats each).  I rarely wear them. I find our lifestyle is becoming more and more casual so while I may pull them out once in a while now that I have the vintage ahlmabra in onyx and yg those diamond earring are in the safe. 

I also have pearl earrings, which I love but since I got the VCA earrings I haven't worn the pearls at all.

I think the vintage alhambra earrings are classic and modern and stylish all at the same time. And we could be twins. 

2. Magic Alhambra earrings, 2 motifs in yg. From the three pairs of earrings that you mentioned I think this fills a spot that doesn't repeat in style  what you already have. These are really beautiful in person - and you could choose which stones would fill a need - onyx, mop, etc. I've seen them in malachite - amazingly beautiful!

3. This is if you have no budget : Oiseaux de Paradis Volutes earstuds. I did say if you have no budget limitations.  These earrings are beyond description every time I go to VCA I stare at them and I am sure I drool when I do. The other reasons they should be on your short list? Someone should buy them and I am pretty sure with my husband retiring now and my son getting engaged this year those earrings will not be gracing my earlobes.....big sigh...but they should be gracing someone's and I hope it's a TPF lady.

Can't wait to hear your thoughts from all the suggestions you have been getting!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

stylemechanel said:


> Hi PennyD! I am going to duck while I say this...I am not a huge fan of the frivole earrings, yet....OK ducking now....
> 
> You have the two basics I think every woman should have - diamond studs and pearls - you can never go wrong with those two pairs. You also have a great collection of VCA so whatever you get will fit in beautifully.
> 
> Here are my votes:
> 1. Vintage alhambra in onyx. I have these.They are now my go to earrings - all the time, really_ all the time._ I also have diamond studs (two pairs, two sizes - one pair at 1/2 carat each and the othert over 2 carats each).  I rarely wear them. I find our lifestyle is becoming more and more casual so while I may pull them out once in a while now that I have the vintage ahlmabra in onyx and yg those diamond earring are in the safe.
> 
> I also have pearl earrings, which I love but since I got the VCA earrings I haven't worn the pearls at all.
> 
> I think the vintage alhambra earrings are classic and modern and stylish all at the same time. And we could be twins.
> 
> 2. Magic Alhambra earrings, 2 motifs in yg. From the three pairs of earrings that you mentioned I think this fills a spot that doesn't repeat in style  what you already have. These are really beautiful in person - and you could choose which stones would fill a need - onyx, mop, etc. I've seen them in malachite - amazingly beautiful!
> 
> 3. This is if you have no budget : Oiseaux de Paradis Volutes earstuds. I did say if you have no budget limitations.  These earrings are beyond description every time I go to VCA I stare at them and I am sure I drool when I do. The other reasons they should be on your short list? Someone should buy them and I am pretty sure with my husband retiring now and my son getting engaged this year those earrings will not be gracing my earlobes.....big sigh...but they should be gracing someone's and I hope it's a TPF lady.
> 
> Can't wait to hear your thoughts from all the suggestions you have been getting!



If fairly certain that the malachite version is a three stone drop. 
The magic two drop earring is available in mop and a carnelian + tiger eye combination. 
Totally agree that the onyx vintage earrings are worth having. I'm wearing mine today !!
Disagree about the frivole earrings. I have the usual collection of classics - pearls, hooos, diamond studs ( large and medium) but the frivole earrings are gorgeous on their own as well as with all things Alhambra. I find myself reaching for them time and time again.


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> Hi PennyD! I am going to duck while I say this...I am not a huge fan of the frivole earrings, yet....OK ducking now....
> 
> 
> 
> You have the two basics I think every woman should have - diamond studs and pearls - you can never go wrong with those two pairs. You also have a great collection of VCA so whatever you get will fit in beautifully.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my votes:
> 
> 1. Vintage alhambra in onyx. I have these.They are now my go to earrings - all the time, really_ all the time._ I also have diamond studs (two pairs, two sizes - one pair at 1/2 carat each and the othert over 2 carats each).  I rarely wear them. I find our lifestyle is becoming more and more casual so while I may pull them out once in a while now that I have the vintage ahlmabra in onyx and yg those diamond earring are in the safe.
> 
> 
> 
> I also have pearl earrings, which I love but since I got the VCA earrings I haven't worn the pearls at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the vintage alhambra earrings are classic and modern and stylish all at the same time. And we could be twins.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Magic Alhambra earrings, 2 motifs in yg. From the three pairs of earrings that you mentioned I think this fills a spot that doesn't repeat in style  what you already have. These are really beautiful in person - and you could choose which stones would fill a need - onyx, mop, etc. I've seen them in malachite - amazingly beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 3. This is if you have no budget : Oiseaux de Paradis Volutes earstuds. I did say if you have no budget limitations.  These earrings are beyond description every time I go to VCA I stare at them and I am sure I drool when I do. The other reasons they should be on your short list? Someone should buy them and I am pretty sure with my husband retiring now and my son getting engaged this year those earrings will not be gracing my earlobes.....big sigh...but they should be gracing someone's and I hope it's a TPF lady.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to hear your thoughts from all the suggestions you have been getting!




Hi SMC &#128156;
I was thinking today I hadn't "seen" you in a few days. &#128515;

I understand what you are saying about the Frivole.  At first when I saw them, I was not impressed. I would read posts on here about how great they were and so many loved them.  So I decided to give them a closer look and did some research. 
I admire TGGs sense of style and VCA collection and she mentioned to me that she had large Frivole and loved them. 
Last week tbbbjb told me she loved hers, so I thought "OK, there must be something to these earrings. "
The more I looked at them on the VCA site and read about them the more I liked them. I looked at reputable resell sites at pix and descriptions of the earrings.  I thought I would get the vintage alhambra in YG, then I decided the onyx would be better, but I really think the Frivole will be the ones for me.  I love the look and gleam of 18kt and as you and I have discussed I adore diamonds.  I plan to get the alhambra onyx in the super next year, but for now I think the large Frivole will be something special I'm looking for.  I did not plan to purchase any more VCA this year, but the more I wear my VCA pieces, the more I know I need YG earrings.  So I do have budget limitations &#128515;.  Guess those OdP Volutes will have to grace your ears. &#128515;
They might be just perfect for the upcoming wedding. &#128522;

Thank you for you post. I value everyone's view point, that's what makes tPF such a great place!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Hi SMC &#128156;
> I was thinking today I hadn't "seen" you in a few days. &#128515;
> 
> I understand what you are saying about the Frivole.  At first when I saw them, I was not impressed. I would read posts on here about how great they were and so many loved them.  So I decided to give them a closer look and did some research.
> I admire TGGs sense of style and VCA collection and she mentioned to me that she had large Frivole and loved them.
> Last week tbbbjb told me she loved hers, so I thought "OK, there must be something to these earrings. "
> The more I looked at them on the VCA site and read about them the more I liked them. I looked at reputable resell sites at pix and descriptions of the earrings.  I thought I would get the vintage alhambra in YG, then I decided the onyx would be better, but I really think the Frivole will be the ones for me.  I love the look and gleam of 18kt and as you and I have discussed I adore diamonds.  I plan to get the alhambra onyx in the super next year, but for now I think the large Frivole will be something special I'm looking for.  I did not plan to purchase any more VCA this year, but the more I wear my VCA pieces, the more I know I need YG earrings.  So I do have budget limitations &#128515;.  Guess those OdP Volutes will have to grace your ears. &#128515;
> They might be just perfect for the upcoming wedding. &#128522;
> 
> Thank you for you post. I value everyone's view point, that's what makes tPF such a great place!



You are incredibly sweet. 
A while back I was in your position and I purchased the plain yg vintage earrings to go with my vintage necklaces. I reasoned that the gold would go with everything and would coordinate without being so matchy. 
My only regret of all my VCA purchases are these earrings. I should have bitten the bullet and bought the pave version. 
You like larger earrings ( based on your plan to buy the onyx supers) so you will likely be happiest with more impact. I think you will love the frivole earrings. 
Btw- if you haven't already, look at Sbelles posted photos. She has THE most amazing collection of earrings....of van Cleef..
Truly drool worthy and inspiring.


----------



## HeidiDavis

Hello, Ladies!


Hope everyone is doing well and getting excited for the holidays!  


I have decided that I really want to get the Sweet Alhambra onyx earrings to go with my pendant.  I just wanted to get some feedback about how hard they are to put on and whether or not they are comfortable.  When I searched the topic, there were several comments about the posts being very thick and painful and needing to be shaved down or replaced in some cases.  There also was mention of the French back being quite difficult.  For those of you who own these earrings, are those problems significant or just temporary?  I don't usually have problems with earrings but then again, studs are not my typical style (I wear hoops, usually).  Any input would be appreciated.  Thank you!


----------



## cvalier26

What are your opinions on the single socrate flower pendant ? 
I can't afford it atm but I'm interested in what you all think about it. What is the carat weight ? Do you think it is very overpriced ? When I searched for it on the forum I found the price list of a couple of years ago, it was so much cheaper!!


----------



## hopingoneday

HeidiDavis said:


> Hello, Ladies!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and getting excited for the holidays!
> 
> 
> I have decided that I really want to get the Sweet Alhambra onyx earrings to go with my pendant.  I just wanted to get some feedback about how hard they are to put on and whether or not they are comfortable.  When I searched the topic, there were several comments about the posts being very thick and painful and needing to be shaved down or replaced in some cases.  There also was mention of the French back being quite difficult.  For those of you who own these earrings, are those problems significant or just temporary?  I don't usually have problems with earrings but then again, studs are not my typical style (I wear hoops, usually).  Any input would be appreciated.  Thank you!




The posts are normal (standard) thickness  not too thick at all. As for the backs, they are poussette style  backs which you should be able to do a search for online to see what style that is. I personally love them  they're extremely secure and I never have to worry about my earrings falling out. I do not find the sweets uncomfortable in the slightest, and I have sensitive ears. I wear them frequently.  On occasion, the back will slip out of my hands as I am putting them on or taking them off. I have become careful to do this in a well lighted area just in case I drop one. However, this happens only very rarely.


----------



## hopingoneday

cvalier26 said:


> What are your opinions on the single socrate flower pendant ?
> I can't afford it atm but I'm interested in what you all think about it. What is the carat weight ? Do you think it is very overpriced ? When I searched for it on the forum I found the price list of a couple of years ago, it was so much cheaper!!




I have to admit that this style is not a favorite of mine, yet I do love the socrate line. I just don't find that this particular pendant packs enough punch for me, for the price.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cvalier26 said:


> What are your opinions on the single socrate flower pendant ?
> I can't afford it atm but I'm interested in what you all think about it. What is the carat weight ? Do you think it is very overpriced ? When I searched for it on the forum I found the price list of a couple of years ago, it was so much cheaper!!



I agree with Hopingoneday. 
The ring is beautiful but the pendant seems overpriced to me. I've seen this in person and was not impressed in the least.  The earrings and ring are lovely IMO.


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> Hi SMC &#55357;&#56476;
> I was thinking today I hadn't "seen" you in a few days. &#55357;&#56835;
> 
> I understand what you are saying about the Frivole. At first when I saw them, I was not impressed. I would read posts on here about how great they were and so many loved them. So I decided to give them a closer look and did some research.
> I admire TGGs sense of style and VCA collection and she mentioned to me that she had large Frivole and loved them.
> Last week tbbbjb told me she loved hers, so I thought "OK, there must be something to these earrings. "
> The more I looked at them on the VCA site and read about them the more I liked them. I looked at reputable resell sites at pix and descriptions of the earrings. I thought I would get the vintage alhambra in YG, then I decided the onyx would be better, but I really think the Frivole will be the ones for me. I love the look and gleam of 18kt and as you and I have discussed I adore diamonds. I plan to get the alhambra onyx in the super next year, but for now I think the large Frivole will be something special I'm looking for. I did not plan to purchase any more VCA this year, but the more I wear my VCA pieces, the more I know I need YG earrings. So I do have budget limitations &#55357;&#56835;. Guess those OdP Volutes will have to grace your ears. &#55357;&#56835;
> They might be just perfect for the upcoming wedding. &#55357;&#56842;
> 
> Thank you for you post. I value everyone's view point, that's what makes tPF such a great place!


 
P, I just received my small Frivole YG from Mitch - I love them  He had to order them in from Paris since NM was sold out. He was very attentive from the beginning to the end of the whole process and kept me very informed throughout, since it took approximately 3 weeks.

I do find them larger than expected and they really are like little mirrors. I must thank my enablers on this thread (you know who you are) and you for recommending a Dream SA


----------



## hopingoneday

HADASSA said:


> P, I just received my small Frivole YG from Mitch - I love them  He had to order them in from Paris since NM was sold out. He was very attentive from the beginning to the end of the whole process and kept me very informed throughout, since it took approximately 3 weeks.
> 
> I do find them larger than expected and they really are like little mirrors. I must thank my enablers on this thread (you know who you are) and you for recommending a Dream SA




Mod shot!!!  So glad you love them.


----------



## HADASSA

hopingoneday said:


> Mod shot!!! So glad you love them.


 
Would love to do one when I get over from the awful flu. They are so special *hopingoneday* - big enough but not in your face. KWIM??


----------



## hopingoneday

HADASSA said:


> Would love to do one when I get over from the awful flu. They are so special hopingoneday - big enough but not in your face. KWIM??




I absolutely do.  Funnily enough, I was just at a luncheon today were one of the women at my table was wearing them. Everyone was commenting on how beautiful they were! 

So sorry to hear you've been down with the flu. Hope you're on the mend quickly!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> P, I just received my small Frivole YG from Mitch - I love them  He had to order them in from Paris since NM was sold out. He was very attentive from the beginning to the end of the whole process and kept me very informed throughout, since it took approximately 3 weeks.
> 
> I do find them larger than expected and they really are like little mirrors. I must thank my enablers on this thread (you know who you are) and you for recommending a Dream SA



Congratulations!!! I'm crazy about the earrings you just received and I'm sure that you make them look beautiful!!


----------



## HADASSA

hopingoneday said:


> I absolutely do. Funnily enough, I was just at a luncheon today were one of the women at my table was wearing them. Everyone was commenting on how beautiful they were!
> 
> So sorry to hear you've been down with the flu. Hope you're on the mend quickly!


 
Thank you for your good wishes  I so need to take a pic to enable Penny


----------



## hopingoneday

HADASSA said:


> Thank you for your good wishes  I so need to take a pic to enable Penny




Lol.  We're all v. bad influences on each other I fear.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Would love to do one when I get over from the awful flu. They are so special *hopingoneday* - big enough but not in your face. KWIM??



Feel better soon. Xoxo


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> Congratulations!!! I'm crazy about the earrings you just received and I'm sure that you make them look beautiful!!


 
Oh TGG - Queen Enabler of the Frivole, I don't think your heart would rest until you have these  Are you sure it's not the other way around  Thank you for your get well soon wishes


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Oh TGG - Queen Enabler of the Frivole, I don't think your heart would rest until you have these  Are you sure it's not the other way around  Thank you for your get well soon wishes



You are right. I loooove these earrings but the fact that I already have two pairs tells me that I must be whacko to lust for the small yg pair.
I'm trying to stay strong in order to hold out for the pave vintage earrings. 
Someday


----------



## kimber418

HADASSA said:


> P, I just received my small Frivole YG from Mitch - I love them  He had to order them in from Paris since NM was sold out. He was very attentive from the beginning to the end of the whole process and kept me very informed throughout, since it took approximately 3 weeks.
> 
> I do find them larger than expected and they really are like little mirrors. I must thank my enablers on this thread (you know who you are) and you for recommending a Dream SA




Hadassa,  Congrats on your small YG Frivole!   I have the small YG frivole and wear them all the time.   They are a such a beautiful earring and so easy to wear.   Frivole is one of my favorite VCA designs.    Next time try the pave frivole on.  They are such a gorgeous earring also.  I do wear my small YG the most and the large YG are on my list!!!!!


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> You are right. I loooove these earrings but the fact that I already have two pairs tells me that I must be whacko to lust for the small yg pair.
> I'm trying to stay strong in order to hold out for the pave vintage earrings.
> Someday


 
I love the pave vintage in YG  Stay strong - I'll be your coach 



kimber418 said:


> Hadassa, Congrats on your small YG Frivole! I have the small YG frivole and wear them all the time. They are a such a beautiful earring and so easy to wear. Frivole is one of my favorite VCA designs. Next time try the pave frivole on. They are such a gorgeous earring also. I do wear my small YG the most and the large YG are on my list!!!!!


 

Thank you *kimber418 - *I do intend to wear them as everday earrings  And yes, I am already thinking about my next buy - WHEN WILL IT END???? I was actually considering the pave Frivole pendant in WG to match with my diamond studs. Your thoughts???


----------



## cung

HADASSA said:


> P, I just received my small Frivole YG from Mitch - I love them  He had to order them in from Paris since NM was sold out. He was very attentive from the beginning to the end of the whole process and kept me very informed throughout, since it took approximately 3 weeks.
> 
> I do find them larger than expected and they really are like little mirrors. I must thank my enablers on this thread (you know who you are) and you for recommending a Dream SA



Congrats on your new vca. Small frivole earrings is on my wish list too, seems it's quite "famous" here, tks to tgg and Penny for enabling us  
Wish you will get better soon so you could enjoy wearing your new earrings


----------



## HADASSA

cung said:


> Congrats on your new vca. Small frivole earrings is on my wish list too, seems it's quite "famous" here, tks to tgg and Penny for enabling us
> Wish you will get better soon so you could enjoy wearing your new earrings


 
Thank you *cung*  I thought you got yours already? Like others have already mentioned, I just love the 3D look of these earrings and the gold shines like crazy  With the wealth of experience on this forum we can make very informed decisions and well curated collections


----------



## tutushopper

HADASSA said:


> P, I just received my small Frivole YG from Mitch - I love them  He had to order them in from Paris since NM was sold out. He was very attentive from the beginning to the end of the whole process and kept me very informed throughout, since it took approximately 3 weeks.
> 
> I do find them larger than expected and they really are like little mirrors. I must thank my enablers on this thread (you know who you are) and you for recommending a Dream SA



Congrats on your lovely new sparklies; I, too, can't wait to see them as I've been thinking of either the wg or the yg myself.  I do hope you are on the mend soon and I send hugs from the dust of house renovations.


----------



## HeidiDavis

hopingoneday said:


> The posts are normal (standard) thickness  not too thick at all. As for the backs, they are poussette style  backs which you should be able to do a search for online to see what style that is. I personally love them  they're extremely secure and I never have to worry about my earrings falling out. I do not find the sweets uncomfortable in the slightest, and I have sensitive ears. I wear them frequently.  On occasion, the back will slip out of my hands as I am putting them on or taking them off. I have become careful to do this in a well lighted area just in case I drop one. However, this happens only very rarely.




Thank you so much, hopingoneday!  The information you gave was very helpful!  I did google the "pousette" backs and understand now what the style is.  It sounds genius!  I am very excited to try these!


----------



## samiii

Hello again every one,

So after many recommendations and talks  i went with  (all in YG) socrate btf ring/MOP alhambra 10 motif /alhambra MOP 5 motif & bracelet. 

My wife went absolutely crazy &#128077; and looked really gorgeous with them on. 


Now I have to decide on the earring. Small yg frivole was recommended to me but I still have 15k left, so should I go for other earrings? (Narrowed it down to these 3 even though there is a huge price difference)

1. YG paved Vintage Alhambra, small model.
13500$

2. YG Fleurette earstuds, small model.
15500$

3. Or you still recommend YG frivole small/large between these 3 choices?
5000$ / 6500$

Thanks!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

samiii said:


> Hello again every one,
> 
> So after many recommendations and talks  i went with  (all in YG) socrate btf ring/MOP alhambra 10 motif /alhambra MOP 5 motif & bracelet.
> 
> My wife went absolutely crazy &#128077; and looked really gorgeous with them on.
> 
> 
> Now I have to decide on the earring. Small yg frivole was recommended to me but I still have 15k left, so should I go for other earrings? (Narrowed it down to these 3 even though there is a huge price difference)
> 
> 1. YG paved Vintage Alhambra, small model.
> 13500$
> 
> 2. YG Fleurette earstuds, small model.
> 15500$
> 
> 3. Or you still recommend YG frivole small/large between these 3 choices?
> 5000$ / 6500$
> 
> Thanks!!!



Consider both the small yg frivole AND the yg pave vintage. This way your wife will have the dressed up as well as the more casual options. 
Prices always increase so if you think that you will eventually buy them you would be wise to get them now if you can afford to do so. 
You can probably find the pave second hand and save $


----------



## russianpenguin

stmary said:


> Hello ladies,
> I went to VCA UK website today and was suprised to see the price for sweet alhambra clover in YG at £975.00. I remember I bought it for £1050 last year. To all the ladies in UK, do you get the same price as well? I'm a bot confused now


Yes, I think some of the items do seem to be cheaper now!


----------



## HADASSA

tutushopper said:


> Congrats on your lovely new sparklies; I, too, can't wait to see them as I've been thinking of either the wg or the yg myself. I do hope you are on the mend soon and I send hugs from the dust of house renovations.


 
 Thank you Tutu. I have been reading about all your troubles with those dept stores. It seems that no one cares anymore about after sales service. Yes, sometimes products sell themselves but you do have that choice where to purchase and they should at least consider that.

That is why I had to compliment the SA that Penny recommended from NM. He is a dream to work with and when something seems impossible, he makes it happen  I hope to post a pic once I am over this flu


----------



## kimber418

HADASSA said:


> I love the pave vintage in YG  Stay strong - I'll be your coach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you *kimber418 - *I do intend to wear them as everday earrings  And yes, I am already thinking about my next buy - WHEN WILL IT END???? I was actually considering the pave Frivole pendant in WG to match with my diamond studs. Your thoughts???



The Frivole Pendant would be amazing with diamond studs.  I have never seen it in person but I know the pave Frivole earrings are beautiful so I can only imagine a pendant!  I can't think of a picture ever being posted but I will go back and check.

You ask "when will it end?"   To be honest -it will never end.  I have been obsessed for almost 10 years and it does not go away!


----------



## allure244

samiii said:


> Hello again every one,
> 
> 
> 
> So after many recommendations and talks  i went with  (all in YG) socrate btf ring/MOP alhambra 10 motif /alhambra MOP 5 motif & bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife went absolutely crazy &#128077; and looked really gorgeous with them on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to decide on the earring. Small yg frivole was recommended to me but I still have 15k left, so should I go for other earrings? (Narrowed it down to these 3 even though there is a huge price difference)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. YG paved Vintage Alhambra, small model.
> 
> 13500$
> 
> 
> 
> 2. YG Fleurette earstuds, small model.
> 
> 15500$
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Or you still recommend YG frivole small/large between these 3 choices?
> 
> 5000$ / 6500$
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!




I love both the yellow gold large frivole earrings and the YG pave vintage Alhambra earrings


----------



## Nbeach

kimber418 said:


> The Frivole Pendant would be amazing with diamond studs.  I have never seen it in person but I know the pave Frivole earrings are beautiful so I can only imagine a pendant!  I can't think of a picture ever being posted but I will go back and check.
> 
> You ask "when will it end?"   To be honest -it will never end.  I have been obsessed for almost 10 years and it does not go away!


I have the frivole pave pendant and I loooove it!


----------



## HADASSA

kimber418 said:


> The Frivole Pendant would be amazing with diamond studs. I have never seen it in person but I know the pave Frivole earrings are beautiful so I can only imagine a pendant! I can't think of a picture ever being posted but I will go back and check.
> 
> You ask "when will it end?" To be honest -it will never end. I have been obsessed for almost 10 years and it does not go away!


 
I also like the Flowerlace line  OOOOOOOOiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Btw- if you haven't already, look at Sbelles posted photos. She has THE most amazing collection of earrings....of van Cleef..
> Truly drool worthy and inspiring.







texasgirliegirl said:


> You are right. I loooove these earrings but the fact that I already have two pairs tells me that I must be whacko to lust for the small yg pair.
> *I'm trying to stay strong in order to hold out for the pave vintage earrings. *
> Someday



Stay strong!  I think you will love the pave vintage alhambra earrings!  You know that I love the frivole as much as you do, but I think the small yg wouldn't add anything new to your jewelry box.  The pave would!!


----------



## sbelle

samiii said:


> Hello again every one,
> 
> So after many recommendations and talks  i went with  (all in YG) socrate btf ring/MOP alhambra 10 motif /alhambra MOP 5 motif & bracelet.
> 
> My wife went absolutely crazy &#128077; and looked really gorgeous with them on.
> 
> 
> Now I have to decide on the earring. Small yg frivole was recommended to me but I still have 15k left, so should I go for other earrings? (Narrowed it down to these 3 even though there is a huge price difference)
> 
> 1. YG paved Vintage Alhambra, small model.
> 13500$
> 
> *2. YG Fleurette earstuds, small model.
> 15500$*
> 
> 3. Or you still recommend YG frivole small/large between these 3 choices?
> 5000$ / 6500$
> 
> Thanks!!!




At one time I owned the small fleurette earclips, but ended up getting rid of them.  In my opinion, the small are just too small.  When I bought them I told myself I didn't mind the size, but that changed when I started wearing them.  They are a very subtle, understated look.  Subtle and understated can be good, but for $15,000 I would want more.

In my opinion, the yg pave vintage earrings are a better choice because they stand out much more.  I've mentioned here before that I have gotten more comments/compliments on my yg pave vintage earrings than any other pair of VCA earrings I wear.  

But of course I do love the frivole too and you can't go wrong with a pair of frivoles!


----------



## fansynancy

Ladies, please help. I have lusted after the Perlee Clover bracelet for years and, of course, it is now available in YG, which is what held me back when it was less outrageously priced. I have the $, but something has stopped me from placing the order. I think it is just the high price. I keep asking myself what else I could get for all that money. What do you think? Is it time to pull the trigger?


----------



## cvalier26

ChaneLisette said:


> Here is my modeling pic.


I missed this post earlier! Thank you for your picture! it looks more substantial than I expected


----------



## kimber418

fansynancy said:


> Ladies, please help. I have lusted after the Perlee Clover bracelet for years and, of course, it is now available in YG, which is what held me back when it was less outrageously priced. I have the $, but something has stopped me from placing the order. I think it is just the high price. I keep asking myself what else I could get for all that money. What do you think? Is it time to pull the trigger?





fansynancy, I own the YG Perlee Clover Bracelet and I am totally loving it.  I wear it more than I thought I would.  It looks great dressed up or with jeans. I love to wear it stacked with my diamond love bracelet.  I agree that it is one of those VCA pieces that you cannot think about too long because of the price one might be talked out of buying it if you think about what other pieces you could buy for the price. I was very impulsive when I bought my Perlee Clover but have never looked back.  You will be so happy with your purchase:  believe me it is worth it


----------



## kimber418

Here is a quick picture of how I wore it my clover perlee last weekend


----------



## dessert1st

kimber418 said:


> Here is a quick picture of how I wore it my clover perlee last weekend




Dreamy! Love it and so classic. One can never go wrong with that combo


----------



## samiii

Sbelle 

is it the small or large pave vintage alhambra you have?

Thanks.


----------



## fansynancy

kimber418 said:


> Here is a quick picture of how I wore it my clover perlee last weekend





So gorgeous!


----------



## cung

I have not yet purchased the frivole earrings *HADASSA*, still debating between the small and large size. I have no chance to try on any yet and still take my time to consider  But it definitely is on my list for 2015 purchase, and 10 motif gold necklace. My list will never ends, but I have to stay strong and focus on what I could get most use of it, and love it.

Can't wait to see your mod pics too.


----------



## sbelle

samiii said:


> Sbelle
> 
> is it the small or large pave vintage alhambra you have?
> 
> Thanks.



I actually own both.  I got the small about 3 years ago and earlier this year I got the large.  The comments/compliments I have gotten have been on the small because I've had them for so long and have worn them often.  

Here's a comparison picture I took a few months ago...


----------



## bougainvillier

fansynancy said:


> Ladies, please help. I have lusted after the Perlee Clover bracelet for years and, of course, it is now available in YG, which is what held me back when it was less outrageously priced. I have the $, but something has stopped me from placing the order. I think it is just the high price. I keep asking myself what else I could get for all that money. What do you think? Is it time to pull the trigger?



Is this the diamond clover version you are talking about? I know exactly how you feel- I really like the bracelet but for nearly 30k I think I can get a few other things I like more and would get more wears out of. $ is one thing but if you have it then it's about priority. Ask yourself is there anything else you want more and would wear more, if not it's time to pull the trigger


----------



## fansynancy

bougainvillier said:


> Is this the diamond clover version you are talking about? I know exactly how you feel- I really like the bracelet but for nearly 30k I think I can get a few other things I like more and would get more wears out of. $ is one thing but if you have it then it's about priority. Ask yourself is there anything else you want more and would wear more, if not it's time to pull the trigger



Yes, this is the bracelet I'm talking about. I've been thinning for a loooong time and it never gets any LESS expensive. At the moment, at this price point, there isn't something I'd like to have more, but it IS a lot of $$ for sure


----------



## HADASSA

cung said:


> I have not yet purchased the frivole earrings *HADASSA*, still debating between the small and large size. I have no chance to try on any yet and still take my time to consider  But it definitely is on my list for 2015 purchase, and 10 motif gold necklace. My list will never ends, but I have to stay strong and focus on what I could get most use of it, and love it.
> 
> Can't wait to see your mod pics too.


 
*Cung*, I really found the small to be bigger than I thought. The large are $6500, so for $1300 more, maybe you can go for the large. I do think the small to be just right for my taste and current very casual lifestyle though.


----------



## cung

HADASSA said:


> *Cung*, I really found the small to be bigger than I thought. The large are $6500, so for $1300 more, maybe you can go for the large. I do think the small to be just right for my taste and current very casual lifestyle though.



yep, I have the same thought that the small would fit me better, then I think about the pave version, also in small size  and think again would it be too much to have both gold and pave in same size, or get the large gold and pave later. I am so bad at picking up items and always end up picking both... so I take my time to cool a bit and decide later  But definitely I have to get one, at least one pair. You ladies here are so bad for enables  Before knowing this thread I do not even like alhambra clover, but now I am so into it...


----------



## HADASSA

bougainvillier said:


> Is this the diamond clover version you are talking about? I know exactly how you feel- I really like the bracelet but for nearly 30k I think I can get a few other things I like more and would get more wears out of. $ is one thing but if you have it then it's about priority. Ask yourself is there anything else you want more and would wear more, if not it's time to pull the trigger


 


fansynancy said:


> Yes, this is the bracelet I'm talking about. I've been thinning for a loooong time and it never gets any LESS expensive. At the moment, at this price point, there isn't something I'd like to have more, but it IS a lot of $$ for sure


 
*Fansynancy*, I agree with *bougainvillier*. After having your wish granted of YG, are you now trying to find justifications not to purchase? It happens to the best of us. I have purchased handbags that I know I will never use but at the point in time, I felt I would eventually use them. Sometimes one big purchase may seem outrageous but if I am to count the cost of all my unused bags, I could purchase so much more VCA. 

If you intend to wear everyday, then be aware that there are issues with the closing mechanism. Yes, at $30K, it is a big investment but we can only be present. Who knows what the future holds?


----------



## fansynancy

Hadassa, I think I'm just a little bit overwhelmed by the price. And I can't even begin to discuss unused bags I think you and I must have a lot in common 



HADASSA said:


> *Fansynancy*, I agree with *bougainvillier*. After having your wish granted of YG, are you now trying to find justifications not to purchase? It happens to the best of us. I have purchased handbags that I know I will never use but at the point in time, I felt I would eventually use them. Sometimes one big purchase may seem outrageous but if I am to count the cost of all my unused bags, I could purchase so much more VCA.
> 
> If you intend to wear everyday, then be aware that there are issues with the closing mechanism. Yes, at $30K, it is a big investment but we can only be present. Who knows what the future holds?


----------



## HADASSA

kimber418 said:


> Here is a quick picture of how I wore it my clover perlee last weekend


 

Love this ......... The different styles marry so well


----------



## texasgirliegirl

fansynancy said:


> Ladies, please help. I have lusted after the Perlee Clover bracelet for years and, of course, it is now available in YG, which is what held me back when it was less outrageously priced. I have the $, but something has stopped me from placing the order. I think it is just the high price. I keep asking myself what else I could get for all that money. What do you think? Is it time to pull the trigger?



It's a beautiful bracelet.
30K is beyond my comfort level right now. 
I would feel too guilty but if you can comfortably afford the piece and have always loved it, buy it and enjoy it. 
This reminds me of the time I purchased a Kelly and a birkin on the same day. I felt so guilty that I kept the bags in their boxes for weeks. 
Those feelings have long since gone and I'm now very thankful to have both bags .
Go for it because the prices will only increase.


----------



## kim_mac

HeidiDavis said:


> Thank you so much, hopingoneday!  The information you gave was very helpful!  I did google the "pousette" backs and understand now what the style is.  It sounds genius!  I am very excited to try these!



i have one pair of sweet earrings (red carnelian hearts) and i find the posts thicker than my other vca earclips with posts.  if your ears aren't sensitive, shouldn't be a problem.  for me, one of my ears is sensitive so i don't often reach for these earrings.  i asked vca if they could put on thinner posts, and i was quoted $200+ so i decided against it, moneywise and i try to keep original designs intact.


----------



## kim_mac

texasgirliegirl said:


> Consider both the small yg frivole AND the yg pave vintage. This way your wife will have the dressed up as well as the more casual options.
> Prices always increase so if you think that you will eventually buy them you would be wise to get them now if you can afford to do so.
> You can probably find the pave second hand and save $



+1 and slightly leaning toward yg pave vintage


----------



## kim_mac

kimber - love the yg ensemble!  aren't pictures the best on tpf?  love drooling over pieces!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

kimber418 said:


> Here is a quick picture of how I wore it my clover perlee last weekend




Oh kimber! Gorgeous &#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;
I love the YG 20 motif, it is the first thing on my 2015 list. &#128515;


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> P, I just received my small Frivole YG from Mitch - I love them  He had to order them in from Paris since NM was sold out. He was very attentive from the beginning to the end of the whole process and kept me very informed throughout, since it took approximately 3 weeks.
> 
> I do find them larger than expected and they really are like little mirrors. I must thank my enablers on this thread (you know who you are) and you for recommending a Dream SA




Hey R &#128156;
I've missed seeing you, sorry you arent feeling well &#128554;. 
Mitchell is a sweetheart. He takes very good care of me.  I'm glad you enjoy working with him.  I've known him for several years. 
When I spoke to him about my large Frivoles yesterday he told me you had received your small ones and loved them. &#128515;
I'm really looking toward to mine - excited!!
I have a couple things that had to be ordered from Paris. I'll be waiting more than 3 weeks. &#128533;
Hope you are feeling better soon. &#128154;


----------



## PennyD2911

cung said:


> Congrats on your new vca. Small frivole earrings is on my wish list too, seems it's quite "famous" here, tks to tgg and Penny for enabling us
> Wish you will get better soon so you could enjoy wearing your new earrings




Always happy to enable - LOL&#128522;&#128526;


----------



## samiii

Texas, sbelle or any one else is this a genuine vca pave vintage earing ? From the pics it does look so.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/121238928686


----------



## cvalier26

sbelle said:


> I actually own both.  I got the small about 3 years ago and earlier this year I got the large.  The comments/compliments I have gotten have been on the small because I've had them for so long and have worn them often.
> 
> Here's a comparison picture I took a few months ago...


These are so pretty and must look so gorgeous worn


----------



## sbelle

samiii said:


> Texas, sbelle or any one else is this a genuine vca pave vintage earing ? From the pics it does look so.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/121238928686



I don't feel expert enough to give an opinion on authenticity, but OakGem is a reputable dealer.


----------



## xoxo1858

sbelle said:


> I actually own both.  I got the small about 3 years ago and earlier this year I got the large.  The comments/compliments I have gotten have been on the small because I've had them for so long and have worn them often.
> 
> Here's a comparison picture I took a few months ago...


you have the best collection! both earrings are AMAZING!!


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> Hey R &#55357;&#56476;
> I've missed seeing you, sorry you arent feeling well &#55357;&#56874;.
> Mitchell is a sweetheart. He takes very good care of me. I'm glad you enjoy working with him. I've known him for several years.
> When I spoke to him about my large Frivoles yesterday he told me you had received your small ones and loved them. &#55357;&#56835;
> I'm really looking toward to mine - excited!!
> I have a couple things that had to be ordered from Paris. I'll be waiting more than 3 weeks. &#55357;&#56853;
> Hope you are feeling better soon. &#55357;&#56474;


 
Thanks for your wishes P  I hope you get your goodies in time for Christmas  I am so glad you are getting the Frivoles - I only wished they made the pave in YG also


----------



## texasgirliegirl

samiii said:


> Texas, sbelle or any one else is this a genuine vca pave vintage earing ? From the pics it does look so.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/121238928686


I would feel comfortable with these.


----------



## perleegirl

HADASSA said:


> *Fansynancy*, I agree with *bougainvillier*. After having your wish granted of YG, are you now trying to find justifications not to purchase? It happens to the best of us. I have purchased handbags that I know I will never use but at the point in time, I felt I would eventually use them. Sometimes one big purchase may seem outrageous but if I am to count the cost of all my unused bags, I could purchase so much more VCA.
> 
> If you intend to wear everyday, then be aware that there are issues with the closing mechanism. Yes, at $30K, it is a big investment but we can only be present. Who knows what the future holds?




For what it's worth, I have never had any problems with the closing mechanism on my clover Perlee. I have had it for 4 years.


----------



## kimber418

sbelle, 
These earrings are beautiful!  It is really helpful to see the large and the small side by side.
They must be gorgeous on you!!


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Thanks for your wishes P  I hope you get your goodies in time for Christmas  I am so glad you are getting the Frivoles - I only wished they made the pave in YG also




Hope you are feeling better today.  &#128156;
My second onyx 10  motif and my large Frivole earrings will be here tomorrow!!
So excited!&#128525;

&#128149;Hugs&#128149;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Hope you are feeling better today.  &#128156;
> My second onyx 10  motif and my large Frivole earrings will be here tomorrow!!
> So excited!&#128525;
> 
> &#128149;Hugs&#128149;



Yay!!!!
Please post photos!!


----------



## Coconuts40

sbelle said:


> I actually own both.  I got the small about 3 years ago and earlier this year I got the large.  The comments/compliments I have gotten have been on the small because I've had them for so long and have worn them often.
> 
> Here's a comparison picture I took a few months ago...



Oh wow sbelle, how gorgeous!!! 

I was online yesterday and for some reason, just noticed the lotus pave diamond, and fell in love :love eyes:

I was thinking I would save money for the pave frivole, but now I can't stop thinking about the lotus.  I am holding off going to my boutique until 2015 as I am always weak in the knees and have no willpower when I'm so close to any VCA jewelry.

Does anyone here own the lotus pave diamonds?  I would love to hear everyone's thoughts on the Frivole vs. the Lotus.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Coconuts40 said:


> Oh wow sbelle, how gorgeous!!!
> 
> I was online yesterday and for some reason, just noticed the lotus pave diamond, and fell in love :love eyes:
> 
> I was thinking I would save money for the pave frivole, but now I can't stop thinking about the lotus.  I am holding off going to my boutique until 2015 as I am always weak in the knees and have no willpower when I'm so close to any VCA jewelry.
> 
> Does anyone here own the lotus pave diamonds?  I would love to hear everyone's thoughts on the Frivole vs. the Lotus.



I think the lotus earrings are pretty. 
For the money, however , I feel that there are other similar designs that are at least as beautiful but with larger diamonds. One example is the Victoria cluster earring by Tiffany. 
The lotus flower holds a dear meaning in some cultures so I can see how these might be cherished, along with the ring. 
They are beautiful and sparkly like all van Cleef diamond jewelry.


----------



## stmary

russianpenguin said:


> Yes, I think some of the items do seem to be cheaper now!



That's really mind boggling but I guess it's good news 
I think I might give them a call and ask why the price decrease

UPDATE:
I just called VCA and they told me the price decrease is due to Pounds sterling being strong at the moment and they are adjusting the price according to the rest of world.


----------



## xsmileee

Hi everyone!

I have been trying to get my first VCA piece and could not decide which one among below necklaces in YG or RG..
- Sweet Alhambra mini Clover necklace in Mother of Pearl
- Sweet Alhambra mini Clover necklace in Black Onyx
- Sweet Alhambra mini Clover necklace in Carnelian

 Does anyone wear this necklace as an everyday piece? Is it safe to wear them in the shower? I am hoping to wear them throughout the year by itself or layering with other pieces.&#9786;


----------



## bougainvillier

Ladies- among the 10 motif necklaces, which is more casual looking to you? I want to get my first which I would like to wear often if not daily. However I am mostly casual to business casual, definitely not dressed up often. All yellow gold, or onyx/yellow gold? Thanks !!


----------



## pigleto972001

I have YG and I find it goes great w business casual wear. And you can dress it up too


----------



## hopingoneday

pigleto972001 said:


> I have YG and I find it goes great w business casual wear. And you can dress it up too




+1.  Plus, you don't have to baby it, worry about it getting wet, etc.  Such an easy and versatile piece!


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes ! I wear the bracelet all the time even in the shower. No problem


----------



## sbelle

Coconuts40 said:


> I was online yesterday and for some reason, just noticed the lotus pave diamond, and fell in love :love eyes:
> 
> I was thinking I would save money for the pave frivole, but now I can't stop thinking about the lotus.  I am holding off going to my boutique until 2015 as I am always weak in the knees and have no willpower when I'm so close to any VCA jewelry.
> 
> Does anyone here own the lotus pave diamonds?  I would love to hear everyone's thoughts on the Frivole vs. the Lotus.



I own both.  I bought the frivole first and then got very interested in the lotus.  I debated for a long time whether owning both would be unnecessary duplication, but decided I had to have them.  I have never regretted the decision and honestly I wear the lotus as much as I wear the frivole. 

I may have a comparison picture of the lotus and the frivole......I'll look around but until then...... * ETA:  I found the picture*! 







The first picture that caught my attention was a picture by one of our members...*surfergirljen* 








then there was Giselle






And Eva






And on the tv show "Boss", the mayor's VCA wearing wife


----------



## bougainvillier

pigleto972001 said:


> I have YG and I find it goes great w business casual wear. And you can dress it up too





hopingoneday said:


> +1.  Plus, you don't have to baby it, worry about it getting wet, etc.  Such an easy and versatile piece!





pigleto972001 said:


> Yes ! I wear the bracelet all the time even in the shower. No problem



Thanks ladies! I was thinking the same 

Finger crossed that I can locate one!


----------



## Coconuts40

texasgirliegirl said:


> I think the lotus earrings are pretty.
> For the money, however , I feel that there are other similar designs that are at least as beautiful but with larger diamonds. One example is the Victoria cluster earring by Tiffany.
> The lotus flower holds a dear meaning in some cultures so I can see how these might be cherished, along with the ring.
> They are beautiful and sparkly like all van Cleef diamond jewelry.





sbelle said:


> I own both.  I bought the frivole first and then got very interested in the lotus.  I debated for a long time whether owning both would be unnecessary duplication, but decided I had to have them.  I have never regretted the decision and honestly I wear the lotus as much as I wear the frivole.
> 
> I may have a comparison picture of the lotus and the frivole......I'll look around but until then...... * ETA:  I found the picture*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first picture that caught my attention was a picture by one of our members...*surfergirljen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then there was Giselle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Eva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on the tv show "Boss", the mayor's VCA wearing wife




Thanks TGG and Sbelle for your thoughts.

TGG, the Tiffany's are really beautiful, and you do raise a valid point.  Gosh, how do you chose when there are so many amazing options

Sbelle, your collection is TDF!!  Oh wow, I can stare at this photo all day
Congratulations on such a beautiful collection.  I can understand why you had to have the lotus.  I never paid attention to the lotus, until one day I stumbled across a photo of them.  I thought they were just gorgeous!  Looking at the lotus earrings worn, and a side by side comparison of all others makes me love these earrings.  In fact, looking at your collection, I don't think one can go wrong with any VCA pave diamond earring.  So difficult to decide.   I noticed you have the small lotus?  And it appears Giselle and Eva are wearing the small lotus as well?  I think the small looks beautiful, and the size I would purchase.  Thank you so much for sharing your collection with us!

I am trying to hold off until right before the next price increase, therefore some time to decide.  Decisions, decisions....


----------



## sbelle

Coconuts40 said:


> I never paid attention to the lotus, until one day I stumbled across a photo of them.  I thought they were just gorgeous!  Looking at the lotus earrings worn, and a side by side comparison of all others makes me love these earrings.  In fact, looking at your collection, I don't think one can go wrong with any VCA pave diamond earring.  So difficult to decide.  * I noticed you have the small lotus?  And it appears Giselle and Eva are wearing the small lotus as well?*  I think the small looks beautiful, and the size I would purchase.  Thank you so much for sharing your collection with us!
> 
> I am trying to hold off until right before the next price increase, therefore some time to decide.  Decisions, decisions....



I do have the small and I think they are a perfect size.  I get very confused about the sizes when looking at pictures, but I do think that Giselle and Eva are wearing the small .

Good luck with your decision.  I agree with you that you can't go wrong with any VCA pave earring!  

*ETA: * There is one pair of earrings that I wouldn't recommend and it is the small fleurettes that are in my picture.  I no longer own them because they were very small and hard to even notice.  I bit the bullet and got the large size.  I think any pictures of celebs wearing the fleurette earrings are wearing are the large size.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> I own both.  I bought the frivole first and then got very interested in the lotus.  I debated for a long time whether owning both would be unnecessary duplication, but decided I had to have them.  I have never regretted the decision and honestly I wear the lotus as much as I wear the frivole.
> 
> I may have a comparison picture of the lotus and the frivole......I'll look around but until then...... * ETA:  I found the picture*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first picture that caught my attention was a picture by one of our members...*surfergirljen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then there was Giselle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Eva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on the tv show "Boss", the mayor's VCA wearing wife



Sbelle,
You have the most magnificent collection. 
Thank you for sharing those photos. 
Purely gorgeous!!!


----------



## cung

There was a discussion a while back in tpf about vca lotus vs tiffany cluster victoria, you can search and find it very interesting. I found that victoria is delicate and simple, as other tiffany earrings, but stuble enough for dressing up, while lotus has more presence. As frivole vs lotus, I think both are gorgeous but frivole has a fresh and young look while lotus has more "red carpet" feeling. I myself love all 3 designs and would love to own each pair for one of them, but feel they would probably "fit" in very different event and style. Just my 2ct. Good luck with your next purchase. Lotus is strikingly lovely and you can't go wrong with vca pave earrings


----------



## PennyD2911

bougainvillier said:


> Ladies- among the 10 motif necklaces, which is more casual looking to you? I want to get my first which I would like to wear often if not daily. However I am mostly casual to business casual, definitely not dressed up often. All yellow gold, or onyx/yellow gold? Thanks !!




I just purchased two 10 motif in onyx and I &#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039; them! They are perfect for my wardrobe. 
I also have the 5 motif all YG bracelet that I wear all the time, as pigleto said even in the shower. &#128512;
I love that the all YG is so versatile and worry free. 
The 20 all YG is first on my 2015 list. &#128512;


----------



## PennyD2911

sbelle said:


> I own both.  I bought the frivole first and then got very interested in the lotus.  I debated for a long time whether owning both would be unnecessary duplication, but decided I had to have them.  I have never regretted the decision and honestly I wear the lotus as much as I wear the frivole.
> 
> I may have a comparison picture of the lotus and the frivole......I'll look around but until then...... * ETA:  I found the picture*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first picture that caught my attention was a picture by one of our members...*surfergirljen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then there was Giselle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Eva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on the tv show "Boss", the mayor's VCA wearing wife




WoW!  Thx for sharing your pic!


----------



## fansynancy

Those Lotus earrings are TO DIE FOR! Thank you for sharing your exquisite collection. I am jealous in a good way


----------



## tbbbjb

PennyD2911 said:


> WoW!  Thx for sharing your pic!]
> 
> I am dying to know, Did you get your frivoles and second 10 motif yet?


----------



## PennyD2911

tbbbjb said:


> PennyD2911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WoW!  Thx for sharing your pic!]
> 
> I am dying to know, Did you get your frivoles and second 10 motif yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I did. &#128512;
> I got them on Friday.
Click to expand...


----------



## PennyD2911

Here is a quick pic of my large Frivole earrings.  No make up and it is a bad pic sorry. 
It's hard to hold your hair back and take a pic of your ear with an iPad. LOL
Oh well, here's the pic anyway. &#128512;


----------



## PennyD2911

More pix of my VCA Friday. &#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Coconuts40

PennyD2911 said:


> More pix of my VCA Friday. &#10084;&#65039;&#55357;&#56845;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813429
> View attachment 2813431
> View attachment 2813433


Oh Wow PennyD, how stunning!!!!  Congratulations, and the large frivole look fantastic on you!!!!
Enjoy!!!


----------



## sbelle

PennyD2911 said:


> More pix of my VCA Friday. &#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;



Beautiful!  I know it was a great Friday!


----------



## PennyD2911

sbelle said:


> Beautiful!  I know it was a great Friday!




Thank you!  I have loved all my VCA FedEx deliveries.  It's like receiving a gift every times a delivery is made. 
To ME From ME  With Love - &#128512;LOL&#128512;


----------



## PennyD2911

Coconuts40 said:


> Oh Wow PennyD, how stunning!!!!  Congratulations, and the large frivole look fantastic on you!!!!
> Enjoy!!!




Thanks Coconuts &#127808;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> More pix of my VCA Friday. &#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813429
> View attachment 2813431
> View attachment 2813433



Yay!!!
We are twins. 
The earrings look beautiful on your ears.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yay!!!
> 
> We are twins.
> 
> The earrings look beautiful on your ears.




Thanks TGG &#128156;
Love being Frivole twins with you!&#128522;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Thanks TGG &#128156;
> Love being Frivole twins with you!&#128522;



We are onyx vintage Alhambra twins, too.
Double twins 
These pieces that we share in common are my most frequently enjoyed pieces!


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> We are onyx vintage Alhambra twins, too.
> 
> Double twins
> 
> These pieces that we share in common are my most frequently enjoyed pieces!




Yes we are .  I took your advice about the onyx Alhambra and the Frivole.


----------



## HeidiDavis

PennyD2911 said:


> More pix of my VCA Friday. &#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813429
> View attachment 2813431
> View attachment 2813433




Wow!  Stunning choices!  I bet you were aglow all weekend!


----------



## HeidiDavis

kim_mac said:


> i have one pair of sweet earrings (red carnelian hearts) and i find the posts thicker than my other vca earclips with posts.  if your ears aren't sensitive, shouldn't be a problem.  for me, one of my ears is sensitive so i don't often reach for these earrings.  i asked vca if they could put on thinner posts, and i was quoted $200+ so i decided against it, moneywise and i try to keep original designs intact.


 
Thank you so much for your input!    My earlobes can be a little sensitive, and like you, I don't want to deal with the expense and hassle of having thinner posts attached.  I'm thinking the Sweets probably won't work for me anyway.  I have long thick brown hair and it usually covers my ears anyway.  The very petite size of the Sweet ear studs plus the fact that I want them in onyx would probably mean they wouldn't even show up on my lobes!   I should probably just spring for the vintage size! Lol.


----------



## ChaneLisette

PennyD2911 said:


> More pix of my VCA Friday. &#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813429
> View attachment 2813431
> View attachment 2813433



Beautiful, beautiful collection! Enjoy in good health!


----------



## Chanelconvert

PennyD2911 said:


> More pix of my VCA Friday. &#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813429
> View attachment 2813431
> View attachment 2813433



Stunning! Frivole earrings are on my wish list. If only we don't have to pay so much for GST.


----------



## allure244

cung said:


> yep, I have the same thought that the small would fit me better, then I think about the pave version, also in small size  and think again would it be too much to have both gold and pave in same size, or get the large gold and pave later. I am so bad at picking up items and always end up picking both... so I take my time to cool a bit and decide later  But definitely I have to get one, at least one pair. You ladies here are so bad for enables  Before knowing this thread I do not even like alhambra clover, but now I am so into it...




Cung, I was finally able to try on the small and large yellow gold frivole at the same time (hard to find both sizes at the same location) and while the small were cute, I felt that the large definitely made much more of a statement. I also have long hair and I usually leave it down so I felt that the large size suited me better. I would try on both sizes if you can. As soon as I compared, I had no doubt I liked the larger size on my frame better 

My dream would be to have the small pave ones. Maybe someday 
The pave ones are beyond gorgeous but I feel that they are pretty dressy and I wanted an earring I could wear more everyday. If you know that you definitely want the pave ones and you have the budget for it, I would buy them now as the price will eventually go up. Or you can get the gold ones first after you decide on the size and then consider the pave ones later.


----------



## allure244

PennyD2911 said:


> Here is a quick pic of my large Frivole earrings.  No make up and it is a bad pic sorry.
> It's hard to hold your hair back and take a pic of your ear with an iPad. LOL
> Oh well, here's the pic anyway. &#128512;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813427



I  these on you. Congratulations on all of your recent VCA purchases - all great choices


----------



## cvalier26

Does anyone have pictures of a sweet or vintage alhambra pendant layered with a diamond (or colored gemstone) solitaire pendant ? 
Or any layering pictures with the single motif pendants actually . Do you layer them with other brands ? I've seen pictures with bracelets, I don't remember necklace pictures.


----------



## PennyD2911

HeidiDavis said:


> Wow!  Stunning choices!  I bet you were aglow all weekend!







ChaneLisette said:


> Beautiful, beautiful collection! Enjoy in good health!







Chanelconvert said:


> Stunning! Frivole earrings are on my wish list. If only we don't have to pay so much for GST.







allure244 said:


> I  these on you. Congratulations on all of your recent VCA purchases - all great choices




Thank You! &#128144;


----------



## allure244

cvalier26 said:


> Does anyone have pictures of a sweet or vintage alhambra pendant layered with a diamond (or colored gemstone) solitaire pendant ?
> Or any layering pictures with the single motif pendants actually . Do you layer them with other brands ? I've seen pictures with bracelets, I don't remember necklace pictures.



Here's a picture I posted before in the old VCA discussion thread (post #7848) of a tiffany DBTY with a vintage alhambra pendant 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/vca-van-cleef-arpels-addiction-support-group-737862-524.html#post25328172


----------



## bougainvillier

PennyD2911 said:


> I just purchased two 10 motif in onyx and I &#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039; them! They are perfect for my wardrobe.
> I also have the 5 motif all YG bracelet that I wear all the time, as pigleto said even in the shower. &#128512;
> I love that the all YG is so versatile and worry free.
> The 20 all YG is first on my 2015 list. &#128512;



Hi P, I see you have been building your VCA collection fast  Congratulations on all the beautiful pieces! Love them on you  I am very tempted by the Frivole earclips VCA has way too many stunning pieces and I have never felt this way with any other brand before But back to business, I think I am getting my first this Christmas- most likely the 10 motif necklace in YG. Calling for an order tomorrow


----------



## stylemechanel

cvalier26 said:


> Does anyone have pictures of a sweet or vintage alhambra pendant layered with a diamond (or colored gemstone) solitaire pendant ?
> Or any layering pictures with the single motif pendants actually . Do you layer them with other brands ? I've seen pictures with bracelets, I don't remember necklace pictures.




Hi there Cvalier, here is a picture I posted in October. It is the holiday pendant with my DBTY necklace 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sorry about the size sending from my iPhone. I still do not know how to size  the photos. &#128515;


----------



## cung

sbelle said:


> I own both.  I bought the frivole first and then got very interested in the lotus.  I debated for a long time whether owning both would be unnecessary duplication, but decided I had to have them.  I have never regretted the decision and honestly I wear the lotus as much as I wear the frivole.
> 
> I may have a comparison picture of the lotus and the frivole......I'll look around but until then...... * ETA:  I found the picture*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first picture that caught my attention was a picture by one of our members...*surfergirljen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then there was Giselle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Eva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on the tv show "Boss", the mayor's VCA wearing wife



your collection is TDF, sbelle... I am so faint  You have best taste of vca earrings


----------



## cung

allure244 said:


> Cung, I was finally able to try on the small and large yellow gold frivole at the same time (hard to find both sizes at the same location) and while the small were cute, I felt that the large definitely made much more of a statement. I also have long hair and I usually leave it down so I felt that the large size suited me better. I would try on both sizes if you can. As soon as I compared, I had no doubt I liked the larger size on my frame better
> 
> My dream would be to have the small pave ones. Maybe someday
> The pave ones are beyond gorgeous but I feel that they are pretty dressy and I wanted an earring I could wear more everyday. If you know that you definitely want the pave ones and you have the budget for it, I would buy them now as the price will eventually go up. Or you can get the gold ones first after you decide on the size and then consider the pave ones later.



I would love to try on both small and large version to see the difference but not yet have the chance... Do you take photos when you tried it on to compare? If yes pls share with me. I am still debating between the two sizes and could not decide without seeing them IRL. I know the large has more presence but with my face and body size, petite with very small face and hands... the small may fit me better. Decisions, decisions... Maybe I would postpone the earrings purchase and get the gold 10 motif necklace first, that one I have no doubt what I want and love... My wallet is crying now


----------



## einseine

PennyD2911 said:


> More pix of my VCA Friday. &#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813429
> View attachment 2813431
> View attachment 2813433



WOW WOW! Congratulations!!!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> More pix of my VCA Friday. &#10084;&#65039;&#55357;&#56845;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813429
> View attachment 2813431
> View attachment 2813433


 
Enjoy in the best of health dearest P


----------



## einseine

I finally got my holiday season pendant!   it!  I really appreciate the posts & modeling pics of the pendant holders here!!!  The holiday pendant is so sparkly and beautiful.  To be honest, I don't need the sweet one anymore..........


----------



## einseine

cvalier26 said:


> Does anyone have pictures of a sweet or vintage alhambra pendant layered with a diamond (or colored gemstone) solitaire pendant ?
> Or any layering pictures with the single motif pendants actually . Do you layer them with other brands ? I've seen pictures with bracelets, I don't remember necklace pictures.



I don't layer my sweet and my Tiffany dbty necklace.  Because they don't look good at all together!!!!  This is not a modeling pic, but just FYI.


----------



## stephmorris11

PennyD2911 said:


> More pix of my VCA Friday. &#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813429
> View attachment 2813431
> View attachment 2813433



Gorgeous!!!  Congratulations.


----------



## cung

PennyD2911 said:


> Here is a quick pic of my large Frivole earrings.  No make up and it is a bad pic sorry.
> It's hard to hold your hair back and take a pic of your ear with an iPad. LOL
> Oh well, here's the pic anyway. &#128512;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813427



The frivole does look fantastic on you. Congrats. You a big enables too


----------



## ghoztz

einseine said:


> I finally got my holiday season pendant!   it!  I really appreciate the posts & modeling pics of the pendant holders here!!!  The holiday pendant is so sparkly and beautiful.  To be honest, I don't need the sweet one anymore..........



so gorgeous!!    love the fact that it changes color!!


----------



## PennyD2911

cung said:


> The frivole does look fantastic on you. Congrats. You a big enables too




Thanks cung - sorry for the enabling. &#128515;


----------



## PennyD2911

stephmorris11 said:


> Gorgeous!!!  Congratulations.




Thanks! &#127808;


----------



## PennyD2911

einseine said:


> WOW WOW! Congratulations!!!  Enjoy!!!




Thank you sweetie &#128154;


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Enjoy in the best of health dearest P




Thank you R &#10084;&#65039;. 
Hope you are feeling better and enjoying your Frivoles. &#128515;


----------



## PennyD2911

einseine said:


> I finally got my holiday season pendant!   it!  I really appreciate the posts & modeling pics of the pendant holders here!!!  The holiday pendant is so sparkly and beautiful.  To be honest, I don't need the sweet one anymore..........




Lovely!  You make everything look beautiful!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> I finally got my holiday season pendant!   it!  I really appreciate the posts & modeling pics of the pendant holders here!!!  The holiday pendant is so sparkly and beautiful.  To be honest, I don't need the sweet one anymore..........



You got a really nice one and you have done the BEST job capturing the true beauty of this pendant. 
Enjoy it in great health dear Einseine !!


----------



## PennyD2911

allure244 said:


> Here's a picture I posted before in the old VCA discussion thread (post #7848) of a tiffany DBTY with a vintage alhambra pendant
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...on-support-group-737862-524.html#post25328172




Thx for reposting allure.  Your turquoise pendant is gorgeous!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> I finally got my holiday season pendant!   it!  I really appreciate the posts & modeling pics of the pendant holders here!!!  The holiday pendant is so sparkly and beautiful.  To be honest, I don't need the sweet one anymore..........



Are you having yours lengthened ?
Mine was supposed to have been ( while getting engraved) but it didn't happen. Mine hits me exactly where yours does  ( on the shortest link).
This length looks beautiful on your neck. 
Just perfect.


----------



## allure244

cung said:


> I would love to try on both small and large version to see the difference but not yet have the chance... Do you take photos when you tried it on to compare? If yes pls share with me. I am still debating between the two sizes and could not decide without seeing them IRL. I know the large has more presence but with my face and body size, petite with very small face and hands... the small may fit me better. Decisions, decisions... Maybe I would postpone the earrings purchase and get the gold 10 motif necklace first, that one I have no doubt what I want and love... My wallet is crying now




Unfortunately I did not take pictures. I If you are very petite then the small may fit you better but you still might be able to carry the large ones too. Do you live near a VCA or Neiman Marcus where a sales associate could bring the earrings in for you?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

allure244 said:


> Unfortunately I did not take pictures. I If you are very petite then the small may fit you better but you still might be able to carry the large ones too. Do you live near a VCA or Neiman Marcus where a sales associate could bring the earrings in for you?



I agree that the large can still work for petite individuals. I'm 5'1", petite and I love wearing the large size.


----------



## allure244

PennyD2911 said:


> Thx for reposting allure.  Your turquoise pendant is gorgeous!!



Thanks PennyD2911. Love your new large yellow gold frivole earrings - I've decided they will be my next purchase. Thanks for helping to enable


----------



## PennyD2911

allure244 said:


> Thanks PennyD2911. Love your new large yellow gold frivole earrings - I've decided they will be my next purchase. Thanks for helping to enable




Thx &#128522;. 
TGG is my inspiration and enabler for the large Frivole and my onyx 10 motifs.  &#128515;
I started my VCA collection with the MOP Magic Alhambra pendant in September and have ended my 2014 purchases with the large Frivole.  So very happy with my collection, but there are so many other pieces I want.  My 2015 Wish List is already in progress. &#128515;
You will love the large Frivole!  Even though there is only .15ct of diamonds on each one they are still so sparkly.  The sparkle of the diamonds plays so well off the YG.


----------



## PennyD2911

bougainvillier said:


> Hi P, I see you have been building your VCA collection fast  Congratulations on all the beautiful pieces! Love them on you  I am very tempted by the Frivole earclips VCA has way too many stunning pieces and I have never felt this way with any other brand before But back to business, I think I am getting my first this Christmas- most likely the 10 motif necklace in YG. Calling for an order tomorrow




Thanks bougain &#128149;.   
I love my Frivole, but I'm so crazy about my two onyx 10 motif.  You will be so glad you started with a 10. 
I love my 5 bracelet in YG, I never take it off.  I think the YG 10 will make a perfect Christmas pressie. &#127876;


----------



## Metrowestmama

PennyD2911 said:


> I just purchased two 10 motif in onyx and I &#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039; them! They are perfect for my wardrobe.
> I also have the 5 motif all YG bracelet that I wear all the time, as pigleto said even in the shower. &#128512;
> I love that the all YG is so versatile and worry free.
> The 20 all YG is first on my 2015 list. &#128512;



One {somewhat} positive thing about only being able to wear white gold is that my VCA choices are limited {especially limited when you take out the diamond/white gold combos!) there is no all white gold motif option. Otherwise I think I would have gotten that over the MOP. No large white gold Frivole either - only small. Really, the biggest dilemma is how to save all my money for the diamond pieces! LOL


----------



## einseine

ghoztz said:


> so gorgeous!!    love the fact that it changes color!!



Thanks ghoztz!  Yes, it changes the colors constantly!  I really love it!



PennyD2911 said:


> Lovely!  You make everything look beautiful!



Thanks PennyD!



texasgirliegirl said:


> You got a really nice one and you have done the BEST job capturing the true beauty of this pendant.
> Enjoy it in great health dear Einseine !!



TGG!  I am so happy~~~.  Yes, it was very difficult to capture the color, but I was lucky!  I am a long necklace fan, but this one is the exception!  Actually, I cannot take it off!



texasgirliegirl said:


> Are you having yours lengthened ?
> Mine was supposed to have been ( while getting engraved) but it didn't happen. Mine hits me exactly where yours does  ( on the shortest link).
> This length looks beautiful on your neck.
> Just perfect.



I love this length!  It's very comfortable and I want to keep it close to my face.


----------



## LovEmAll

PennyD2911 said:


> More pix of my VCA Friday. &#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813429
> View attachment 2813431
> View attachment 2813433




Absolutely beautiful!  Congrats!  You ladies are really tempting me to get a vca piece!  They are simply stunning&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## HeidiDavis

einseine said:


> I finally got my holiday season pendant!   it!  I really appreciate the posts & modeling pics of the pendant holders here!!!  The holiday pendant is so sparkly and beautiful.  To be honest, I don't need the sweet one anymore..........


 
That pendant looks so beautiful!  But with your pretty hair and perfect skin, I think anything would! Enjoy!


----------



## Candice0985

einseine said:


> I finally got my holiday season pendant!   it!  I really appreciate the posts & modeling pics of the pendant holders here!!!  The holiday pendant is so sparkly and beautiful.  To be honest, I don't need the sweet one anymore..........



yay! i'm so happy you love it! it looks absolutely gorgeous on you!!! are you glad you decided to buy the holiday pendant?


----------



## stylemechanel

PennyD2911 said:


> Hi SMC &#128156;
> I was thinking today I hadn't "seen" you in a few days. &#128515;
> 
> I understand what you are saying about the Frivole.  At first when I saw them, I was not impressed. I would read posts on here about how great they were and so many loved them.  So I decided to give them a closer look and did some research.
> I admire TGGs sense of style and VCA collection and she mentioned to me that she had large Frivole and loved them.
> Last week tbbbjb told me she loved hers, so I thought "OK, there must be something to these earrings. "
> The more I looked at them on the VCA site and read about them the more I liked them. I looked at reputable resell sites at pix and descriptions of the earrings.  I thought I would get the vintage alhambra in YG, then I decided the onyx would be better, but I really think the Frivole will be the ones for me.  I love the look and gleam of 18kt and as you and I have discussed I adore diamonds.  I plan to get the alhambra onyx in the super next year, but for now I think the large Frivole will be something special I'm looking for.  I did not plan to purchase any more VCA this year, but the more I wear my VCA pieces, the more I know I need YG earrings.  So I do have budget limitations &#128515;.  Guess those OdP Volutes will have to grace your ears. &#128515;
> They might be just perfect for the upcoming wedding. &#128522;
> 
> Thank you for you post. I value everyone's view point, that's what makes tPF such a great place!





PennyD2911 said:


> More pix of my VCA Friday. &#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813429
> View attachment 2813431
> View attachment 2813433




Hi PennyD!! I know, I go away for a little while and I cannot keep up with this thread. I missed so much VCA and fabulous new pieces from the ladies here and yes, I even missed the temptations and enabling to buy. 

I love your choice of the frivole earrings and all your new VCA. I still dream about your malachite ring. When you start a collection you build it beautifully. 

Congratulations!!!


----------



## dialv

einseine said:


> I finally got my holiday season pendant!   it!  I really appreciate the posts & modeling pics of the pendant holders here!!!  The holiday pendant is so sparkly and beautiful.  To be honest, I don't need the sweet one anymore..........


You look stunning. I tried to send you a message but it was full.


----------



## Metrowestmama

So here is my collection to date! &#128525; I made some purchases this month to add to my existing MOP motif bracelet, necklace & earrings. I got the Frivole earrings, the perlee hoops and another MOP 10 motif. I also got a medium perlee ring but I think I'm going to swap it for the Frivole pendant. Love my pieces along with my two loves and one JUC. :swoon:


----------



## cung

Metrowestmama said:


> So here is my collection to date! &#128525; I made some purchases this month to add to my existing MOP motif bracelet, necklace & earrings. I got the Frivole earrings, the perlee hoops and another MOP 10 motif. I also got a medium perlee ring but I think I'm going to swap it for the Frivole pendant. Love my pieces along with my two loves and one JUC. :swoon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2814960



Lovely white collection. It's not often seeing all white vca collection here, and surprisingly it's beyond gorgeous and yet very cool and chic. Congrats on your new collection. Do you find the frivole easy to wear and match with your  wardrobe?


----------



## einseine

HeidiDavis said:


> That pendant looks so beautiful!  But with your pretty hair and perfect skin, I think anything would! Enjoy!



Thanks HeidiDavis!  I did not know I would love one-motif pendant this much!



Candice0985 said:


> yay! i'm so happy you love it! it looks absolutely gorgeous on you!!! are you glad you decided to buy the holiday pendant?



Yeah!!  I am so glad I purchased it!  Thanks Candice!   I really love the solid gold back.  Grey MOP x PG is so so gorgeous...



dialv said:


> You look stunning. I tried to send you a message but it was full.



Thanks dialv!  I will empty my message box.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cung said:


> Lovely white collection. It's not often seeing all white vca collection here, and surprisingly it's beyond gorgeous and yet very cool and chic. Congrats on your new collection. Do you find the frivole easy to wear and match with your  wardrobe?


Beautiful collection


----------



## stylemechanel

Metrowestmama said:


> So here is my collection to date! &#128525; I made some purchases this month to add to my existing MOP motif bracelet, necklace & earrings. I got the Frivole earrings, the perlee hoops and another MOP 10 motif. I also got a medium perlee ring but I think I'm going to swap it for the Frivole pendant. Love my pieces along with my two loves and one JUC. :swoon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2814960



Wow! What an amazing collection, it is all beautiful. I think mop is my all time favorite on the vintage alhambra but I am wary of buying much more as I fall back into my younger growing up years when mop was for summer dress. Would you mind sharing with me all the ways you wear it - especially in the fall and winter? I would really  appreciate it. I'm not the most creative of the group apparently. :wondering


----------



## bougainvillier

Metrowestmama said:


> So here is my collection to date! &#128525; I made some purchases this month to add to my existing MOP motif bracelet, necklace & earrings. I got the Frivole earrings, the perlee hoops and another MOP 10 motif. I also got a medium perlee ring but I think I'm going to swap it for the Frivole pendant. Love my pieces along with my two loves and one JUC. :swoon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2814960




Lovely!!!


----------



## ChaneLisette

einseine said:


> I finally got my holiday season pendant!   it!  I really appreciate the posts & modeling pics of the pendant holders here!!!  The holiday pendant is so sparkly and beautiful.  To be honest, I don't need the sweet one anymore..........



Gorgeous pendant! It looks great on you! Enjoy!


----------



## ChaneLisette

Metrowestmama said:


> So here is my collection to date! &#128525; I made some purchases this month to add to my existing MOP motif bracelet, necklace & earrings. I got the Frivole earrings, the perlee hoops and another MOP 10 motif. I also got a medium perlee ring but I think I'm going to swap it for the Frivole pendant. Love my pieces along with my two loves and one JUC. :swoon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2814960



Stunning collection! Very diverse yet cohesive. Which is your favorite piece?


----------



## ghoztz

Metrowestmama said:


> So here is my collection to date! &#128525; I made some purchases this month to add to my existing MOP motif bracelet, necklace & earrings. I got the Frivole earrings, the perlee hoops and another MOP 10 motif. I also got a medium perlee ring but I think I'm going to swap it for the Frivole pendant. Love my pieces along with my two loves and one JUC. :swoon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2814960



  wonderful collection!


----------



## kim_mac

HeidiDavis said:


> Thank you so much for your input!    My earlobes can be a little sensitive, and like you, I don't want to deal with the expense and hassle of having thinner posts attached.  I'm thinking the Sweets probably won't work for me anyway.  I have long thick brown hair and it usually covers my ears anyway.  The very petite size of the Sweet ear studs plus the fact that I want them in onyx would probably mean they wouldn't even show up on my lobes!   I should probably just spring for the vintage size! Lol.



yes, i would recommend the vintage size.  the posts are not thick, and they feel great on my ears (even the sensitive one).


----------



## texasgirliegirl

stylemechanel said:


> Wow! What an amazing collection, it is all beautiful. I think mop is my all time favorite on the vintage alhambra but I am wary of buying much more as I fall back into my younger growing up years when mop was for summer dress. Would you mind sharing with me all the ways you wear it - especially in the fall and winter? I would really  appreciate it. I'm not the most creative of the group apparently. :wondering


 
I tend to wear my mop more frequently in the Summer.  The onyx- year round.
I would be interested in hearing how others wear their mop.  I pretty much wear mine as I would pearls.  I like to do so casually...like with a nice grey cashmere sweater, jeans, tall boots and an Hermes GM......


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> Hi PennyD!! I know, I go away for a little while and I cannot keep up with this thread. I missed so much VCA and fabulous new pieces from the ladies here and yes, I even missed the temptations and enabling to buy.
> 
> 
> 
> I love your choice of the frivole earrings and all your new VCA. I still dream about your malachite ring. When you start a collection you build it beautifully.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!




Thank You smc &#128156;. 
I'm really enjoying my VCA.


----------



## stylemechanel

texasgirliegirl said:


> I tend to wear my mop more frequently in the Summer.  The onyx- year round.
> I would be interested in hearing how others wear their mop.  I pretty much wear mine as I would pearls.  I like to do so casually...like with a nice grey cashmere sweater, jeans, tall boots and an Hermes GM......



Texasgirliegirl....me too!!! I am so glad you responded to my question as I was starting to believe that I was a generation way too old and just couldn't adjust to that fact. I have my mikomoto pearls and diamond studs but I so love the mop that I hope all you ladies who wear it year around chime in! Texasgirliegirl...big hugs!!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> I tend to wear my mop more frequently in the Summer.  The onyx- year round.
> I would be interested in hearing how others wear their mop.  I pretty much wear mine as I would pearls.  I like to do so casually...like with a nice grey cashmere sweater, jeans, tall boots and an Hermes GM......




That sounds perfect for the MOP.


----------



## sjunky13

PennyD2911 said:


> Here is a quick pic of my large Frivole earrings.  No make up and it is a bad pic sorry.
> It's hard to hold your hair back and take a pic of your ear with an iPad. LOL
> Oh well, here's the pic anyway. &#128512;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813427


  YAYAY!!!

Love them on you. So happy for you. xoxox

Frivole Fever!


----------



## ariatata

smartsoh said:


> Mine is the 11 motifs, YG/ plain MOP necklace: http://imgur.com/GcHURjA
> Great length and no regrets!



That is soooo beautiful!


----------



## Suzie

Metrowestmama said:


> So here is my collection to date! &#128525; I made some purchases this month to add to my existing MOP motif bracelet, necklace & earrings. I got the Frivole earrings, the perlee hoops and another MOP 10 motif. I also got a medium perlee ring but I think I'm going to swap it for the Frivole pendant. Love my pieces along with my two loves and one JUC. :swoon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2814960



Wow, your collection is just stunning.


----------



## PennyD2911

sjunky13 said:


> YAYAY!!!
> 
> Love them on you. So happy for you. xoxox
> 
> Frivole Fever!




Thanks D! 
&#128149;hugs&#128149;


----------



## MYH

stylemechanel said:


> Wow! What an amazing collection, it is all beautiful. I think mop is my all time favorite on the vintage alhambra but I am wary of buying much more as I fall back into my younger growing up years when mop was for summer dress. Would you mind sharing with me all the ways you wear it - especially in the fall and winter? I would really  appreciate it. I'm not the most creative of the group apparently. :wondering


For the winter, I think an all black outfit with MOP necklace and earrings would be stunning.  I think doing high contrast makes it look intentional and very wintery! I'm thinking I might wear this combo to a holiday party this year.  Onyx would look great with a jeweled colored dress but wearing onyx with an all black outfit might be a bit too predictable for my taste.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MYH said:


> For the winter, I think an all black outfit with MOP necklace and earrings would be stunning.  I think doing high contrast makes it look intentional and very wintery! I'm thinking I might wear this combo to a holiday party this year.  Onyx would look great with a jeweled colored dress but wearing onyx with an all black outfit might be a bit too predictable for my taste.



I'm very predictable and boring because one of my favorite looks is a sleeveless black sheath dress, tall boots, black box Kelly and an onyx 20 motif.


----------



## Candice0985

texasgirliegirl said:


> I'm very predictable and boring because one of my favorite looks is a sleeveless black sheath dress, tall boots, black box Kelly and an onyx 20 motif.



not boring and predictable, chic and classic  

this also happens to be one of my daily "uniforms" my usual look consists of black, navy, or grey dress, cardigan, tights and Stuart Weitzman 50/50 boots plus some sparkle consisting of YG sweet bracelet and YG Cartier amulette bracelet with my new holiday pendant. my easy go to


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> I'm very predictable and boring because one of my favorite looks is a sleeveless black sheath dress, tall boots, black box Kelly and an onyx 20 motif.




Perfection! 
Just the right amount of classy and chic.


----------



## PennyD2911

Candice0985 said:


> not boring and predictable, chic and classic
> 
> 
> 
> this also happens to be one of my daily "uniforms" my usual look consists of black, navy, or grey dress, cardigan, tights and Stuart Weitzman 50/50 boots plus some sparkle consisting of YG sweet bracelet and YG Cartier amulette bracelet with my new holiday pendant. my easy go to




Sounds perfect Candice. 
I'm like that about my black leggings.  My wardrobe staple is pieces by Eileen Fisher in black, gray and the occasional white.


----------



## Candice0985

PennyD2911 said:


> Sounds perfect Candice.
> I'm like that about my black leggings.  My wardrobe staple is pieces by Eileen Fisher in black, gray and the occasional white.



Eileen Fisher makes great pieces! my favorite designer is Pink Tartan. I have this dress in multiple colours and I usually wear at least one a week! I don't have this red but I have this dress in black, eggplant, navy blue, indigo etc 
http://pinktartan.com/ca/dresses/scarlet-dress-in-red.html


----------



## PennyD2911

Candice0985 said:


> Eileen Fisher makes great pieces! my favorite designer is Pink Tartan. I have this dress in multiple colours and I usually wear at least one a week! I don't have this red but I have this dress in black, eggplant, navy blue, indigo etc
> 
> http://pinktartan.com/ca/dresses/scarlet-dress-in-red.html




I like those!


----------



## Coconuts40

Candice0985 said:


> Eileen Fisher makes great pieces! my favorite designer is Pink Tartan. I have this dress in multiple colours and I usually wear at least one a week! I don't have this red but I have this dress in black, eggplant, navy blue, indigo etc
> http://pinktartan.com/ca/dresses/scarlet-dress-in-red.html


Candice I love this dress!  What a great choice.  I also tend to buy multiple colours in items I like and fit well on me.


----------



## Coconuts40

Metrowestmama said:


> So here is my collection to date! &#128525; I made some purchases this month to add to my existing MOP motif bracelet, necklace & earrings. I got the Frivole earrings, the perlee hoops and another MOP 10 motif. I also got a medium perlee ring but I think I'm going to swap it for the Frivole pendant. Love my pieces along with my two loves and one JUC. :swoon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2814960


Gorgeous collection.  WG/MOP is my favorite and my first VCA purchase.  Enjoy!


----------



## Coconuts40

stylemechanel said:


> Texasgirliegirl....me too!!! I am so glad you responded to my question as I was starting to believe that I was a generation way too old and just couldn't adjust to that fact. I have my mikomoto pearls and diamond studs but I so love the mop that I hope all you ladies who wear it year around chime in! Texasgirliegirl...big hugs!!!!


I have WG/MOP and also find I wear it less in the winter, therefore you raise a great question Stylemechanel on how to wear this in the winter.  A grey cashmere sweater, as TGG says, is perfect.  Worn as you would wear pearls, or as an alternative to pearls is how I would wear it.  But I must say, I have't worn my MOP/WG for a month now!


----------



## einseine

ChaneLisette said:


> Gorgeous pendant! It looks great on you! Enjoy!



Thanks ChaneLisette!  I wear it every day!


----------



## cung

allure244 said:


> Unfortunately I did not take pictures. I If you are very petite then the small may fit you better but you still might be able to carry the large ones too. Do you live near a VCA or Neiman Marcus where a sales associate could bring the earrings in for you?


Unfortunately I am nowhere near a vca boutique as there is no vca in my country  I have to make my purchase online in US, but it could not stop me getting more and more into VCA


----------



## hopingoneday

Metrowestmama said:


> So here is my collection to date! &#128525; I made some purchases this month to add to my existing MOP motif bracelet, necklace & earrings. I got the Frivole earrings, the perlee hoops and another MOP 10 motif. I also got a medium perlee ring but I think I'm going to swap it for the Frivole pendant. Love my pieces along with my two loves and one JUC. :swoon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2814960




Gorgeous collection, MWM!


----------



## ILoveC

How much are the mini onyx Alhambra earrings now and the small earrings


----------



## kimber418

Metrowestmama said:


> So here is my collection to date! &#128525; I made some purchases this month to add to my existing MOP motif bracelet, necklace & earrings. I got the Frivole earrings, the perlee hoops and another MOP 10 motif. I also got a medium perlee ring but I think I'm going to swap it for the Frivole pendant. Love my pieces along with my two loves and one JUC. :swoon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2814960




Your collection is beautiful.  It has been so long since I have seen a pair of WG Frivole and they are gorgeous as is your entire collection.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## whatsnext

Dear VCA darlings, 

can you please help me decide between Frivole pave diamond pendant or Socrate 3 flower pendant.
Please list your likes and dislikes.  Thanks so much for your input!


----------



## hopingoneday

whatsnext said:


> Dear VCA darlings,
> 
> can you please help me decide between Frivole pave diamond pendant or Socrate 3 flower pendant.
> Please list your likes and dislikes.  Thanks so much for your input!




My vote is for frivole because I feel it is easier to wear at any age.  The socrate is beautiful but a bit less substantial looking as one gets older.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## allure244

PennyD2911 said:


> Here is a quick pic of my large Frivole earrings.  No make up and it is a bad pic sorry.
> It's hard to hold your hair back and take a pic of your ear with an iPad. LOL
> Oh well, here's the pic anyway. &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813427



My Neimans sales associate was able to find a pair of large yellow gold frivoles for me! So excited!!! I will be on a ban after this. haha. I think finally being able to try on both the small and large sizes at the boutique 2 weeks ago sealed the deal for me. Plus they look so lovely in Penny and sbelles pics. Can't wait to receive them!


----------



## allure244

cung said:


> I would love to try on both small and large version to see the difference but not yet have the chance... Do you take photos when you tried it on to compare? If yes pls share with me. I am still debating between the two sizes and could not decide without seeing them IRL. I know the large has more presence but with my face and body size, petite with very small face and hands... the small may fit me better. Decisions, decisions... Maybe I would postpone the earrings purchase and get the gold 10 motif necklace first, that one I have no doubt what I want and love... My wallet is crying now



I tried to find a pic of someone modeling the small yellow gold frivole. It's not the best pic but it gives you an idea of how they look on

http://img.purseforum.com/attachments/accessorize-yourself/the-jewelry-box/1450737d1311446175-celebrities-w-their-van-cleef-and-arpels-jewelry-kr-frivole-earrings-3.jpg


----------



## cung

allure244 said:


> I tried to find a pic of someone modeling the small yellow gold frivole. It's not the best pic but it gives you an idea of how they look on
> 
> http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...-and-arpels-jewelry-kr-frivole-earrings-3.jpg



Thank you, You are so sweet to find this pic for me. I am now leaning to small size but still not made up my mind yet. Will take my time and think again before getting it next year.


----------



## PennyD2911

allure244 said:


> My Neimans sales associate was able to find a pair of large yellow gold frivoles for me! So excited!!! I will be on a ban after this. haha. I think finally being able to try on both the small and large sizes at the boutique 2 weeks ago sealed the deal for me. Plus they look so lovely in Penny and sbelles pics. Can't wait to receive them!




You will love them! &#128515;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

allure244 said:


> My Neimans sales associate was able to find a pair of large yellow gold frivoles for me! So excited!!! I will be on a ban after this. haha. I think finally being able to try on both the small and large sizes at the boutique 2 weeks ago sealed the deal for me. Plus they look so lovely in Penny and sbelles pics. Can't wait to receive them!



That's exciting news!
You will love these earrings.


----------



## Metrowestmama

allure244 said:


> My Neimans sales associate was able to find a pair of large yellow gold frivoles for me! So excited!!! I will be on a ban after this. haha. I think finally being able to try on both the small and large sizes at the boutique 2 weeks ago sealed the deal for me. Plus they look so lovely in Penny and sbelles pics. Can't wait to receive them!



Congratulations! Get ready for all of the compliments!!


----------



## Metrowestmama

kimber418 said:


> Your collection is beautiful.  It has been so long since I have seen a pair of WG Frivole and they are gorgeous as is your entire collection.  Thank you for sharing.



Thank you so much [MENTION=115465]kimber418[/MENTION]. Love my VCA 'basics' and all of the inspiration and advice on this thread! It has helped shape my decisions and purchases.


----------



## Metrowestmama

hopingoneday said:


> Gorgeous collection, MWM!



Thank you [MENTION=12241]hopingoneday[/MENTION]. This board has enabled me a bit. LOL.


----------



## Metrowestmama

Coconuts40 said:


> Gorgeous collection.  WG/MOP is my favorite and my first VCA purchase.  Enjoy!



Thank you [MENTION=501967]Coconuts40[/MENTION]!


----------



## HeidiDavis

Hello, Ladies!
Hope everyone is enjoying their holiday!  I need your expert opinion on my little dilemma.  I purchased the vintage Alhambra pendant last month, and I ADORE it.  I recently also bought a Sweet mop bracelet, but that one doesn't work well on me and my skin tone.  I would like to exchange it for something with onyx, as that seemed to "pop" more with my coloring (and I love black anyway!).  Budget-wise, I am somewhat limited right now.  The two items in my price range that would complement the pendant best are the Sweet onyx studs or the Perlee ring with the onyx bead.  Which of these two would be better at making a nice set with the pendant?  Or is neither of these a good choice? Should I just wait till I can afford something else in onyx at a later date?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## elizabethtwrs

Hi ladies, if I purchase a pre-owned VCA piece, would I be able to bring it into the boutique to get it polished/serviced?


----------



## I'll take two

einseine said:


> I finally got my holiday season pendant!   it!  I really appreciate the posts & modeling pics of the pendant holders here!!!  The holiday pendant is so sparkly and beautiful.  To be honest, I don't need the sweet one anymore..........



So pretty ,congrats


----------



## I'll take two

Metrowestmama said:


> So here is my collection to date! &#128525; I made some purchases this month to add to my existing MOP motif bracelet, necklace & earrings. I got the Frivole earrings, the perlee hoops and another MOP 10 motif. I also got a medium perlee ring but I think I'm going to swap it for the Frivole pendant. Love my pieces along with my two loves and one JUC. :swoon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2814960



Lovely collection. White gold MOP was my first set as well


----------



## hermes_fan

HeidiDavis said:


> Hello, Ladies!
> Hope everyone is enjoying their holiday!  I need your expert opinion on my little dilemma.  I purchased the vintage Alhambra pendant last month, and I ADORE it.  I recently also bought a Sweet mop bracelet, but that one doesn't work well on me and my skin tone.  I would like to exchange it for something with onyx, as that seemed to "pop" more with my coloring (and I love black anyway!).  Budget-wise, I am somewhat limited right now.  The two items in my price range that would complement the pendant best are the Sweet onyx studs or the Perlee ring with the onyx bead.  Which of these two would be better at making a nice set with the pendant?  Or is neither of these a good choice? Should I just wait till I can afford something else in onyx at a later date?  Thanks in advance!



I'm assuming your pendant is onyx? I think the sweet vintage earrings in black would make a gorgeous starter set that will reach for over and over again!  The ring is also a beautiful classic that can be worn every day. 

Best of luck in your decision!


----------



## HeidiDavis

hermes_fan said:


> I'm assuming your pendant is onyx? I think the sweet vintage earrings in black would make a gorgeous starter set that will reach for over and over again!  The ring is also a beautiful classic that can be worn every day.
> 
> Best of luck in your decision!


 
Thank you so much, HermesFan!  Yes, the pendant I bought before is onyx (can't believe I left that out in all my rambling!  Lol.)  I'm leaning toward the earrings too.  The ring is pretty but I'm afraid it will look a little underwhelming on my finger.  I love the idea of a matching set.  My only concern is that the Sweet earrings may be a little small....but they fit into my budget better than the larger ones right now.   Sigh.


----------



## dessert1st

HeidiDavis said:


> Thank you so much, HermesFan!  Yes, the pendant I bought before is onyx (can't believe I left that out in all my rambling!  Lol.)  I'm leaning toward the earrings too.  The ring is pretty but I'm afraid it will look a little underwhelming on my finger.  I love the idea of a matching set.  My only concern is that the Sweet earrings may be a little small....but they fit into my budget better than the larger ones right now.   Sigh.




I think the earring idea is great but if the sweets look only okay and the vintage looks better, it's better to wait. In the long run it's better to buy the right one rather than buy what you can right now and regret it later. I don't have the vintage onyx but my friend does and it looks spectacular on her.  Gives a great day and evening look.


----------



## pigleto972001

dessert1st said:


> I think the ear-rung idea is great but if the sweets look only okay and the vintage looks better, it's better to wait. In the long run it's better to buy the right one rather than buy what you can right now and regret it later. I do t have the vintage onyx but my friend does and it looks spectacular later.  Gives a great day and evening look.




I second this. Get the sweets if you love the size but if you like the vintage better, then save up for them. Put the money towards something you love &#128522;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HeidiDavis said:


> Thank you so much, HermesFan!  Yes, the pendant I bought before is onyx (can't believe I left that out in all my rambling!  Lol.)  I'm leaning toward the earrings too.  The ring is pretty but I'm afraid it will look a little underwhelming on my finger.  I love the idea of a matching set.  My only concern is that the Sweet earrings may be a little small....but they fit into my budget better than the larger ones right now.   Sigh.



I vote for the earrings. 
Go try both sizes on before you decide.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

dessert1st said:


> I think the earring idea is great but if the sweets look only okay and the vintage looks better, it's better to wait. In the long run it's better to buy the right one rather than buy what you can right now and regret it later. I don't have the vintage onyx but my friend does and it looks spectacular on her.  Gives a great day and evening look.



I agree with this!!


----------



## einseine

I'll take two said:


> So pretty ,congrats



Thanks I'll take two!  This is a perfect every day pendant.


----------



## hopingoneday

elizabethtwrs said:


> Hi ladies, if I purchase a pre-owned VCA piece, would I be able to bring it into the boutique to get it polished/serviced?




I'm not completely sure... So sorry I can't help!


----------



## tutushopper

Metrowestmama said:


> Love my VCA 'basics' and all of the inspiration and advice on this thread! It has helped shape my decisions and purchases.


Your WG MOP and Frivole earrings are just stunning.  You are an inspiration to WG lovers!


einseine said:


> Thanks I'll take two!  This is a perfect every day pendant.



Congrats on your gorgeous holiday pendant!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hopingoneday said:


> I'm not completely sure... So sorry I can't help!


I'm not sure either.


----------



## katmb

elizabethtwrs said:


> Hi ladies, if I purchase a pre-owned VCA piece, would I be able to bring it into the boutique to get it polished/serviced?




I have had a pre-owned bracelet lengthened with no questions asked/no problems.


----------



## HeidiDavis

Thank you so much, Texasgirliegirl, pigleto, and dessert1st!  Yes, the earrings seem the best choice.  Unfortunately I don't live near a VCA so I can't try anything on.  That would certainly make this easier!  I try very hard to imagine the onyx Sweets on my ears, but I have a lot of long medium- brown hair, and I'm afraid the dark color and diminutive size of the earrings might make them invisible on me.  But I LOVE the idea that they would match the onyx pendant.  I think it's the idea of having a set that makes me happy....but it will be no good if I don't end up wearing the earrings.  Ugh!  I hate indecision!


----------



## Jinsun

Here's a picture of my sweet onyx on my soon to be six yr old. I like that it's dainty, exactly what I was going for. It's about the size of a nice carat weight diamond stud. Def larger than my 1/2 carat on each ear stud. Hth.


----------



## PennyD2911

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 2818680
> 
> Here's a picture of my sweet onyx on my soon to be six yr old. I like that it's dainty, exactly what I was going for. It's about the size of a nice carat weight diamond stud. Def larger than my 1/2 carat on each ear stud. Hth.




What an adorable pic. &#128512;
Thx for sharing Jinsun.


----------



## PennyD2911

HeidiDavis said:


> Hello, Ladies!
> Hope everyone is enjoying their holiday!  I need your expert opinion on my little dilemma.  I purchased the vintage Alhambra pendant last month, and I ADORE it.  I recently also bought a Sweet mop bracelet, but that one doesn't work well on me and my skin tone.  I would like to exchange it for something with onyx, as that seemed to "pop" more with my coloring (and I love black anyway!).  Budget-wise, I am somewhat limited right now.  The two items in my price range that would complement the pendant best are the Sweet onyx studs or the Perlee ring with the onyx bead.  Which of these two would be better at making a nice set with the pendant?  Or is neither of these a good choice? Should I just wait till I can afford something else in onyx at a later date?  Thanks in advance!




I think I may be the only one on here that likes the new Perlee Colours rings. &#128512;
I like the onyx, however I think the rings look best when stacked with the medium Perlee rings. 

Have you considered the Perlee hoops? They might work best with you hair.


----------



## HeidiDavis

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 2818680
> 
> Here's a picture of my sweet onyx on my soon to be six yr old. I like that it's dainty, exactly what I was going for. It's about the size of a nice carat weight diamond stud. Def larger than my 1/2 carat on each ear stud. Hth.


 
This helps me out so much!  Thank you, Jinsun!  What a sweet and fashionable young lady!


----------



## HeidiDavis

PennyD2911 said:


> I think I may be the only one on here that likes the new Perlee Colours rings. &#128512;
> I like the onyx, however I think the rings look best when stacked with the medium Perlee rings.
> 
> Have you considered the Perlee hoops? They might work best with you hair.


 
Thank you for your input, Penny!  I do like the Perlee hoops, especially in yellow gold.  I'm not sure how big they are diameter-wise....the "small" actually look quite large!  Lol.  I agree about the Perlee rings.....I think I would a need a stack of two or three to have any impact.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HeidiDavis said:


> Thank you so much, Texasgirliegirl, pigleto, and dessert1st!  Yes, the earrings seem the best choice.  Unfortunately I don't live near a VCA so I can't try anything on.  That would certainly make this easier!  I try very hard to imagine the onyx Sweets on my ears, but I have a lot of long medium- brown hair, and I'm afraid the dark color and diminutive size of the earrings might make them invisible on me.  But I LOVE the idea that they would match the onyx pendant.  I think it's the idea of having a set that makes me happy....but it will be no good if I don't end up wearing the earrings.  Ugh!  I hate indecision!



Go to the VCA website and copy/ print out the image of a sweet onyx earring and also the vintage size if you can. Cut them out and tape them onto your ears. Crazy idea but it may be the easiest way for you to "try on" the earrings right now. 
For what it's worth, the onyx usually stands out pretty well. I have issues with my white mop earrings blending in too much with my skintone because I'm fair skinned. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 2818680
> 
> Here's a picture of my sweet onyx on my soon to be six yr old. I like that it's dainty, exactly what I was going for. It's about the size of a nice carat weight diamond stud. Def larger than my 1/2 carat on each ear stud. Hth.



What a cutie pie!


----------



## HeidiDavis

texasgirliegirl said:


> Go to the VCA website and copy/ print out the image of a sweet onyx earring and also the vintage size if you can. Cut them out and tape them onto your ears. Crazy idea but it may be the easiest way for you to "try on" the earrings right now.
> For what it's worth, the onyx usually stands out pretty well. I have issues with my white mop earrings blending in too much with my skintone because I'm fair skinned.
> Hope this helps.




Thanks, Texasgirliegirl!  I actually was thinking of doing something like that!  Lol.   I agree about the MOP.....the MOP Sweet bracelet looked completely "washed out" against my fair skin.  I love the black with the gold so much.  If the earrings do work out, they will go with nearly everything I wear!


----------



## einseine

tutushopper said:


> Congrats on your gorgeous holiday pendant!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Jinsun

HeidiDavis said:


> Thanks, Texasgirliegirl!  I actually was thinking of doing something like that!  Lol.   I agree about the MOP.....the MOP Sweet bracelet looked completely "washed out" against my fair skin.  I love the black with the gold so much.  If the earrings do work out, they will go with nearly everything I wear!




Put the pendant against your ear and the sweet bracelet against your ear too. Get an idea of the size. My sweet onyx is 1/3 or slightly more than my frivole small earclips. I posted a pic a while ago on this thread. But here's some more. 





In your hands the onyx sweet is tiny but once on I think it's not a bad size. 

I know you have to see the full face shot to get an idea but I'm not up for that.  Sorry


----------



## purseinsanity

PennyD2911 said:


> More pix of my VCA Friday. &#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813429
> View attachment 2813431
> View attachment 2813433



Congrats!!!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

purseinsanity said:


> Congrats!!!!!




Thx purse!&#128156;


----------



## HeidiDavis

Jinsun said:


> Put the pendant against your ear and the sweet bracelet against your ear too. Get an idea of the size. My sweet onyx is 1/3 or slightly more than my frivole small earclips. I posted a pic a while ago on this thread. But here's some more.
> View attachment 2819111
> View attachment 2819112
> View attachment 2819113
> 
> 
> In your hands the onyx sweet is tiny but once on I think it's not a bad size.
> 
> I know you have to see the full face shot to get an idea but I'm not up for that.  Sorry




Oh, Jinsun, you are so sweet and helpful!  Those pics really do show the earrings well.  I see you have dark hair too (mine is medium brown) and it's so great to see that the onyx earrings DO show up very nicely!  I think that black/yg is the most beautiful combination!!!!  Hugs!


----------



## pigleto972001

Would the sweets be comfortable to sleep in? My ears close up if I don't wear something everyday


----------



## purseinsanity

I finally got my Malachite pendant!  So excited!


----------



## purseinsanity

And my first earrings!  Damn VCA is addictive!


----------



## Jinsun

purseinsanity said:


> I finally got my Malachite pendant!  So excited!




Gorgeous congrats!!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

purseinsanity said:


> And my first earrings!  Damn VCA is addictive!



Great choices!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HeidiDavis said:


> Thank you for your input, Penny!  I do like the Perlee hoops, especially in yellow gold.  I'm not sure how big they are diameter-wise....the "small" actually look quite large!  Lol.  I agree about the Perlee rings.....I think I would a need a stack of two or three to have any impact.



The small hoops are a good size. Not large but not insignificant. About the size of a quarter. 
They have changed them from wires to posts although strangely the old style is in the new catalogue that was just released.


----------



## cung

purseinsanity said:


> And my first earrings!  Damn VCA is addictive!



Totally agreed  for crying out loud 
Congrats on your new malachite magic pendant and onyx earrings, the magic malachite looks so strikingly vivid, I bet you would have a lot of wear in this festive season


----------



## Coconuts40

purseinsanity said:


> I finally got my Malachite pendant!  So excited!


Congratulations!  Wow such gorgeous items and the color is striking! The long single motif Magic is the most versatile necklace I own at this moment.  So fun and easy to wear.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## hopingoneday

purseinsanity said:


> I finally got my Malachite pendant!  So excited!




Wow............ What a beautiful symphony of greens!  Major congrats on your malachite pieces.  Simply stunning!  And you were lucky to get it; I just heard from my SA today that VCA is starting to have trouble keeping malachite pieces stocked!


----------



## PennyD2911

purseinsanity said:


> I finally got my Malachite pendant!  So excited!




Gorgeous! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Suzie

purseinsanity said:


> And my first earrings!  Damn VCA is addictive!



Oh purse, how gorgeous, congrats.


----------



## HeidiDavis

purseinsanity said:


> And my first earrings!  Damn VCA is addictive!




Wow!  Just WOW!  Amazing pieces!


----------



## HeidiDavis

texasgirliegirl said:


> The small hoops are a good size. Not large but not insignificant. About the size of a quarter.
> They have changed them from wires to posts although strangely the old style is in the new catalogue that was just released.




Thank you so much for the specifics on the earrings!  Hmm, that size might actually work well for me.  Do you gals feel comfortable mixing pieces from the different collections?  I always "play it safe" and do the whole boring "matching" thing (all accessories are the same color, usually black.)  I think it's because I'm not confident in my ability to be creative with my style.  I do envy those who combine different elements to create a unique and spectacular look!


----------



## ChaneLisette

purseinsanity said:


> I finally got my Malachite pendant!  So excited!



Wow! I love it all. Congrats!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HeidiDavis said:


> Thank you so much for the specifics on the earrings!  Hmm, that size might actually work well for me.  Do you gals feel comfortable mixing pieces from the different collections?  I always "play it safe" and do the whole boring "matching" thing (all accessories are the same color, usually black.)  I think it's because I'm not confident in my ability to be creative with my style.  I do envy those who combine different elements to create a unique and spectacular look!



Mix it up!!
My SA has always encouraged mixing pieces from different collections. The perlee pieces look great with the Alhambra pieces ( they still have that beautiful beading)....
It's meant to coordinate/ compliment.


----------



## stylemechanel

ChaneLisette said:


> Wow! I love it all. Congrats!



So amazing ChaneLisette!!!

I am hoping to make it down to my local VCA this week or next. All that green in all it's beautiful shades is making me want to try the malachite. Green just happens to be my most favorite color and honestly I  had moved it down the list, but now.......

You have fantastic pieces. Congratulations again!!!!


----------



## tutushopper

purseinsanity said:


> And my first earrings!  Damn VCA is addictive!


Your malachite pendant and bracelet are beyond stunning!  Your earrings are also fabulous.  You have a gorgeous wrist collection there as well as neck & ears.  Congrats.  I think I'm going to have a long list when I get to a store that has VCA.


----------



## tutushopper

PennyD2911 said:


> More pix of my VCA Friday. &#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813429
> View attachment 2813431
> View attachment 2813433



Ohmy how beyond stunning!  Congrats on your gorgeous pieces.


----------



## Lexgal

I love the perlee rings. I have a variety in WG, YG and RG and vary my stack based on the day.


----------



## purseinsanity

cung said:


> Totally agreed  for crying out loud
> Congrats on your new malachite magic pendant and onyx earrings, the magic malachite looks so strikingly vivid, I bet you would have a lot of wear in this festive season





Coconuts40 said:


> Congratulations!  Wow such gorgeous items and the color is striking! The long single motif Magic is the most versatile necklace I own at this moment.  So fun and easy to wear.  Enjoy!!!





hopingoneday said:


> Wow............ What a beautiful symphony of greens!  Major congrats on your malachite pieces.  Simply stunning!  And you were lucky to get it; I just heard from my SA today that VCA is starting to have trouble keeping malachite pieces stocked!





PennyD2911 said:


> Gorgeous! &#128525;&#128525;





Suzie said:


> Oh purse, how gorgeous, congrats.





HeidiDavis said:


> Wow!  Just WOW!  Amazing pieces!



I got in trouble for thanking everyone individually last time, so hopefully this multicultural thing will work!

Thank you all SO MUCH!!!  I am so excited by these.  It was even more special for me to be able to buy them at Place Vendome in Paris.  I can't wait to go back!


----------



## Suzie

purseinsanity said:


> I got in trouble for thanking everyone individually last time, so hopefully this multicultural thing will work!
> 
> Thank you all SO MUCH!!!  I am so excited by these.  It was even more special for me to be able to buy them at Place Vendome in Paris.  I can't wait to go back!



I still don't know how to multi quote, I wish they made all stones with white gold.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Has anybody heard word of any upcoming new releases?


----------



## PennyD2911

tutushopper said:


> Ohmy how beyond stunning!  Congrats on your gorgeous pieces.




Thx tutu&#127808;


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Has anybody heard word of any upcoming new releases?




My SA is off on Monday, but tomorrow  I'll ask him if he's got any info. &#127808;


----------



## hopingoneday

texasgirliegirl said:


> Has anybody heard word of any upcoming new releases?




I'm still hearing not much new other than super pendants in additional stones .  Not that I don't love those  I do! But I keep hoping for a gray mother of pearl Alhambra 10 and 20 motif...


----------



## I'll take two

texasgirliegirl said:


> Has anybody heard word of any upcoming new releases?



I haven't heard about new releases other than the rose gold diamond pave long Magic pendant which was due to be launched in October has been delayed. I am going to a VCA event next week so will try and find out more .


----------



## Candice0985

if there's any one in Canada looking for a Holiday pendant, one became available at Birks in Vancouver  they called me to see if I wanted it, but I already have mine!


----------



## 123Isabella

Hi Gals,

You've all inspired me to take the plunge and get a Alhambra vintage yellow gold necklace in onyx to go with my soon to arrive large Frivole earrings!

My final dilemma is whether to get the 20 motif or a 10 motif and possibly add another one in the future.   

I have a question though on it works and looks to combine the necklaces and/or bracelets?  Do you just clasp them together?  If so, how does it look having the clasps show?   

I'd also really appreciate opinions on wearing the 10 versus the 20 motif?  I'm on the busty (and chubby) side and I wonder if the 20 motif will end up sticking out.

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## bougainvillier

Knowledgeable VCA ladies, I have a question and hoping you can help me with. I am ordering a 10 motif all YG necklace today and I am planning to order another maybe next year, so that I have the option to link them and wear as a long necklace. 

Is it a worry that the two can look different if not ordered at the same time, in particular the gold tone vary (I have two Cartier LOVEs in YG and their tone is slightly different when put next to each other, one is green gold, one is orange gold, but they are many years apart)? 

I have seen a picture here of turquoise not matching well, but I have no idea if this is a concern for other variations? Should I order them at the same time, or relatively close to one and another, say within 3 months? 

Thanks!


----------



## MYH

bougainvillier said:


> Knowledgeable VCA ladies, I have a question and hoping you can help me with. I am ordering a 10 motif all YG necklace today and I am planning to order another maybe next year, so that I have the option to link them and wear as a long necklace.
> 
> Is it a worry that the two can look different if not ordered at the same time, in particular the gold tone vary (I have two Cartier LOVEs in YG and their tone is slightly different when put next to each other, one is green gold, one is orange gold, but they are many years apart)?
> 
> I have seen a picture here of turquoise not matching well, but I have no idea if this is a concern for other variations? Should I order them at the same time, or relatively close to one and another, say within 3 months?
> 
> Thanks!


Honestly, I don't think the all gold 10 motif color will change if you order them a couple of years apart.  I would think Van cleefs quality control on the color of their gold is pretty strict.


----------



## LilyForever

123Isabella said:


> Hi Gals,
> 
> You've all inspired me to take the plunge and get a Alhambra vintage yellow gold necklace in onyx to go with my soon to arrive large Frivole earrings!
> 
> My final dilemma is whether to get the 20 motif or a 10 motif and possibly add another one in the future.
> 
> I have a question though on it works and looks to combine the necklaces and/or bracelets?  Do you just clasp them together?  If so, how does it look having the clasps show?
> 
> I'd also really appreciate opinions on wearing the 10 versus the 20 motif?  I'm on the busty (and chubby) side and I wonder if the 20 motif will end up sticking out.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!


Gosh -- I had the exact same questions but now I'm also curious if two onyx necklaces will match??


----------



## 123Isabella

LilyForever said:


> Gosh -- I had the exact same questions but now I'm also curious if two onyx necklaces will match??


I hadn't considered that potential problem.   I assumed onyx is onyx which is one reason I liked it.  

It also seems very versatile and, as many people have pointed out, can match most everything and is timeless.


----------



## PennyD2911

123Isabella said:


> I hadn't considered that potential problem.   I assumed onyx is onyx which is one reason I liked it.
> 
> It also seems very versatile and, as many people have pointed out, can match most everything and is timeless.




I have two onyx 10 motifs purchased 2 weeks apart. There is no visual difference in the two.


----------



## PennyD2911

PennyD2911 said:


> My SA is off on Monday, but tomorrow  I'll ask him if he's got any info. &#127808;




Spoke with Mitchell this morning, he has no info on new pieces.


----------



## kimber418

bougainvillier said:


> Knowledgeable VCA ladies, I have a question and hoping you can help me with. I am ordering a 10 motif all YG necklace today and I am planning to order another maybe next year, so that I have the option to link them and wear as a long necklace.
> 
> Is it a worry that the two can look different if not ordered at the same time, in particular the gold tone vary (I have two Cartier LOVEs in YG and their tone is slightly different when put next to each other, one is green gold, one is orange gold, but they are many years apart)?
> 
> I have seen a picture here of turquoise not matching well, but I have no idea if this is a concern for other variations? Should I order them at the same time, or relatively close to one and another, say within 3 months?
> 
> Thanks!


I received my first all gold 10 motif as a gift from my DH a few years ago and ordered a second a year later and they match perfectly.  I do not think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## 123Isabella

PennyD2911 said:


> I have two onyx 10 motifs purchased 2 weeks apart. There is no visual difference in the two.


That's great to know, Penny.   Can you please explain though how you attach the two?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The only issues I've had were with the pink gold. 
One of my LE letterwood strands had a pinker tone than the other.


----------



## PennyD2911

123Isabella said:


> That's great to know, Penny.   Can you please explain though how you attach the two?




You just hook the two together.  Connect the lobster claw clasp on one of the 10 motif to the "O" ring on the other 10 motif and repeat.


----------



## 123Isabella

PennyD2911 said:


> You just hook the two together.  Connect the lobster claw clasp on one of the 10 motif to the "O" ring on the other 10 motif and repeat.


Thanks Penny!  That's what I thought and I feel completely silly for having asked. 

I still wonder though how it looks.  This would be a huge purchase and I can't decide whether to get a 10 motif now and one later, or buy the 20 motif straightaway (gulp). 

I'd love to know if anyone who connects the two necklaces minds the clasp showing, or does it just get lost?  And I'd be incredibly grateful if someone could post photos as I'm not anywhere close to a VCA boutique.

Has anyone bought two 10 motif necklaces and then regretted not getting the 20 motif necklace?   Or maybe two 10 motif necklaces will be way more versatile?

I know it's ludicrous to get so stressed out over such a luxury decision, but it's a huge investment for me and I'd really appreciate veteran VCA owner's advice!


----------



## einseine

123Isabella said:


> Thanks Penny!  That's what I thought and I feel completely silly for having asked.
> 
> I still wonder though how it looks.  This would be a huge purchase and I can't decide whether to get a 10 motif now and one later, or buy the 20 motif straightaway (gulp).
> 
> I'd love to know if anyone who connects the two necklaces minds the clasp showing, or does it just get lost?  And I'd be incredibly grateful if someone could post photos as I'm not anywhere close to a VCA boutique.
> 
> Has anyone bought two 10 motif necklaces and then regretted not getting the 20 motif necklace?   Or maybe two 10 motif necklaces will be way more versatile?
> 
> I know it's ludicrous to get so stressed out over such a luxury decision, but it's a huge investment for me and I'd really appreciate veteran VCA owner's advice!



Hi Isabella!  I bought two 10 motif in solid rose gold and in onyx.  I have one 10 motif in carnelian and perhaps purchase another 10 motif.  I have never regretted not getting a 20 motif.  I love long necklace, but I like wearing 10 motif, too.

I only found these pics in my PC.  2 10 motif in PG and two 10 + 5 motif in onyx.  In the pic, you may think the clasps are visible, but people do not notice until you tell so.  However, if you only wear it long, in 20, of course you'd better get 20 motif.


----------



## bougainvillier

einseine said:


> Hi Isabella!  I bought two 10 motif in solid rose gold and in onyx.  I have one 10 motif in carnelian and perhaps purchase another 10 motif.  I have never regretted not getting a 20 motif.  I love long necklace, but I like wearing 10 motif, too.
> 
> 
> 
> I only found these pics in my PC.  2 10 motif in PG and two 10 + 5 motif in onyx.  In the pic, you may think the clasps are visible, but people do not notice until you tell so.  However, if you only wear it long, in 20, of course you'd better get 20 motif.




Thanks so much for the pics. Did you buy both RG at the same time? Did you worry about color variation issue?


----------



## 123Isabella

einseine said:


> Hi Isabella!  I bought two 10 motif in solid rose gold and in onyx.  I have one 10 motif in carnelian and perhaps purchase another 10 motif.  I have never regretted not getting a 20 motif.  I love long necklace, but I like wearing 10 motif, too.
> 
> I only found these pics in my PC.  2 10 motif in PG and two 10 + 5 motif in onyx.  In the pic, you may think the clasps are visible, but people do not notice until you tell so.  However, if you only wear it long, in 20, of course you'd better get 20 motif.


Thank you so much!!!  

Your collection is beautiful and I love how it goes with your diamond pendant and wardrobe!    

After seeing your photos, I've definitely decided to get a 10 motif now and one "later"!  

But they also brought up another question. Your rose gold necklace is so beautiful and I now wonder if I should buy that instead of the onyx.   

Do you find yourself wearing one more than another?   Do you have a recommendation if I were to only be able to buy one?


----------



## einseine

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks so much for the pics. Did you buy both RG at the same time? Did you worry about color variation issue?



Hi bougainvillier!  I purchased both RG at the same time with RG earrings, so did not worry about the color variation issue.



123Isabella said:


> Thank you so much!!!
> 
> Your collection is beautiful and I love how it goes with your diamond pendant and wardrobe!
> 
> After seeing your photos, I've definitely decided to get a 10 motif now and one "later"!
> 
> But they also brought up another question. Your rose gold necklace is so beautiful and I now wonder if I should buy that instead of the onyx.
> 
> Do you find yourself wearing one more?   Do you have a recommendation if I were to only be able to buy one or the other?



Hi Isabella!  I was advised to buy two 10 by TGG!  I am happy having two 10s!  I first purchased onyx, then RG.  I love both!  In the summer, I apply UV cream around my neck.  So, I wear solid RG necklace much more.  Solid gold necklace is very easy to take care.  In the winter, I wear onyx more, perhaps.  Onyx looks great on any outfit, but it may be more difficult to coordinate RG.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

123Isabella said:


> Thank you so much!!!
> 
> Your collection is beautiful and I love how it goes with your diamond pendant and wardrobe!
> 
> After seeing your photos, I've definitely decided to get a 10 motif now and one "later"!
> 
> But they also brought up another question. Your rose gold necklace is so beautiful and I now wonder if I should buy that instead of the onyx.
> 
> Do you find yourself wearing one more than another?   Do you have a recommendation if I were to only be able to buy one?



Einseine has answered your questions beautifully. I would like to add that tigers eye, gold, and onyx are very easy to match. If you can afford to buy two tens now..do so. 
You will have more options ( short, long, or wrapped around your wrist as a bracelet). The prices will only continue to increase. 
I purchased malachite and turquoise as 20's because they are more difficult to match. Carnelian also varies a lot. I have two tens and one is just slightly different but I like the ombré effect when they are worn together short. Strangely enough, when worn long they look identical. 
Even with mop it's best to buy the two together if you can because mop can be "lively" or more flat regarding iridescence.


----------



## 123Isabella

einseine said:


> Hi bougainvillier!  I purchased both RG at the same time with RG earrings, so did not worry about the color variation issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Isabella!  I was advised to buy two 10 by TGG!  I am happy having two 10s!  I first purchased onyx, then RG.  I love both!  In the summer, I apply UV cream around my neck.  So, I wear solid RG necklace much more.  Solid gold necklace is very easy to take care.  In the winter, I wear onyx more, perhaps.  Onyx looks great on any outfit, but it may be more difficult to coordinate RG.


Thanks again for your super helpful advice!  If only I could get both...  

But until I win the lottery, I think I'll stick with the onyx since I already have gold necklaces.   

Do you think though there might be a mismatch problem if I were to buy one onyx necklace now and one later?


----------



## bougainvillier

MYH said:


> Honestly, I don't think the all gold 10 motif color will change if you order them a couple of years apart.  I would think Van cleefs quality control on the color of their gold is pretty strict.





kimber418 said:


> I received my first all gold 10 motif as a gift from my DH a few years ago and ordered a second a year later and they match perfectly.  I do not think you have anything to worry about.





texasgirliegirl said:


> The only issues I've had were with the pink gold.
> One of my LE letterwood strands had a pinker tone than the other.





einseine said:


> Hi bougainvillier!  I purchased both RG at the same time with RG earrings, so did not worry about the color variation issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Isabella!  I was advised to buy two 10 by TGG!  I am happy having two 10s!  I first purchased onyx, then RG.  I love both!  In the summer, I apply UV cream around my neck.  So, I wear solid RG necklace much more.  Solid gold necklace is very easy to take care.  In the winter, I wear onyx more, perhaps.  Onyx looks great on any outfit, but it may be more difficult to coordinate RG.



Thank you for your kind responses.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

123Isabella said:


> Thanks again for your super helpful advice!  If only I could get both...
> 
> But until I win the lottery, I think I'll stick with the onyx since I already have gold necklaces.
> 
> Do you think though there might be a mismatch problem if I were to buy one onyx necklace now and one later?



No issues with matching onyx. It's the easiest one to match.


----------



## 123Isabella

texasgirliegirl said:


> No issues with matching onyx. It's the easiest one to match.


Thanks so much for letting me know -- that is fantastic news!


----------



## 123Isabella

texasgirliegirl said:


> Einseine has answered your questions beautifully. I would like to add that tigers eye, gold, and onyx are very easy to match. If you can afford to buy two tens now..do so.
> You will have more options ( short, long, or wrapped around your wrist as a bracelet). The prices will only continue to increase.
> I purchased malachite and turquoise as 20's because they are more difficult to match. Carnelian also varies a lot. I have two tens and one is just slightly different but I like the ombré effect when they are worn together short. Strangely enough, when worn long they look identical.
> Even with mop it's best to buy the two together if you can because mop can be "lively" or more flat regarding iridescence.


Just saw this -- wow you are a wealth of helpful information!  Thanks again so much!!!


----------



## sbelle

123Isabella said:


> Has anyone bought two 10 motif necklaces and then regretted not getting the 20 motif necklace?



ME!  I started buying two 10's to have the versatility, but I found that I never ever wear the 10's.  So I realized for me, if I would never wear a 10, the versatility is meaningless.  I had two 10's in onyx and sold them and got a 20.  

I also had two 10's in gold and asked VCA to permanently join them together.  You would have thought I had asked them for the moon.  I did get it approved, but it took over six months just to get the approval and the workshop in NYC had my necklaces the whole time.

If you haven't had the experience of wearing a 10, it is hard to know whether you would like it or not.  Many of our fellow VCA addicts love wearing 10's, it just wasn't for me.


----------



## ILoveC

I have 2 10 onyx and I'm glad I bought them in the 10s. Under a suit one 10 looks nice. Plus right now longer necklaces are more of the moment. Later shorter ones might be.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Does anybody have mod shots of the small yg vintage pave earrings?


----------



## pedsdds

here you go TGG!


----------



## pedsdds

texasgirliegirl said:


> Does anybody have mod shots of the small yg vintage pave earrings?




the true beauty of the pave is really difficult to capture. I hope at least ones of these pictures is helpful!


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Does anybody have mod shots of the small yg vintage pave earrings?




Is someone making a list for Santa? &#128515;&#128156;
&#127877;&#127877;&#127877;&#127877;


----------



## CATEYES

pedsdds said:


> here you go TGG!
> View attachment 2823184



Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pedsdds said:


> the true beauty of the pave is really difficult to capture. I hope at least ones of these pictures is helpful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823194



Thank you for taking the time to share these photos !! 
Beautiful !!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Is someone making a list for Santa? &#128515;&#128156;
> &#127877;&#127877;&#127877;&#127877;



Either that or I'm just a bit TO'd with DH and planning for revenge shopping. ( kidding  .....perhaps)
LOL


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Either that or I'm just a bit TO'd with DH and planning for revenge shopping. ( kidding  .....perhaps)
> 
> LOL




LOL - you go girl! That will teach Mr. TGG to behave himself. &#128512;


----------



## CATEYES

texasgirliegirl said:


> Either that or I'm just a bit TO'd with DH and planning for revenge shopping. ( kidding  .....perhaps)
> LOL


 


Ha ha-perhaps!  Yes a shopping trip to VCA will show him  Then show us what you got!


----------



## einseine

pedsdds said:


> here you go TGG!
> View attachment 2823184



So beautiful!!!  I have these in WG.  I want the YG ones, too!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

einseine said:


> Hi Isabella!  I bought two 10 motif in solid rose gold and in onyx.  I have one 10 motif in carnelian and perhaps purchase another 10 motif.  I have never regretted not getting a 20 motif.  I love long necklace, but I like wearing 10 motif, too.
> 
> I only found these pics in my PC.  2 10 motif in PG and two 10 + 5 motif in onyx.  In the pic, you may think the clasps are visible, but people do not notice until you tell so.  However, if you only wear it long, in 20, of course you'd better get 20 motif.



Wow!  Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

123Isabella said:


> Thanks Penny!  That's what I thought and I feel completely silly for having asked.
> 
> I still wonder though how it looks.  This would be a huge purchase and I can't decide whether to get a 10 motif now and one later, or buy the 20 motif straightaway (gulp).
> 
> I'd love to know if anyone who connects the two necklaces minds the clasp showing, or does it just get lost?  And I'd be incredibly grateful if someone could post photos as I'm not anywhere close to a VCA boutique.
> 
> Has anyone bought two 10 motif necklaces and then regretted not getting the 20 motif necklace?   Or maybe two 10 motif necklaces will be way more versatile?
> 
> I know it's ludicrous to get so stressed out over such a luxury decision, but it's a huge investment for me and I'd really appreciate veteran VCA owner's advice!



I totally understand how you feel!  It was difficult not being near a boutique.  I probably drove my SA crazy with my constant questions and what ifs?  She was extremely patient and understanding and advised me to go with 2 10 motifs, which I did, one 10 motif Onyx and a 10 motif MOP.  I loved them but they felt a little too choker-like.  I got them each lengthened by 2", but I find myself wishing I'd bought a 20 motif onyx and a Magic alhambra MOP long necklace instead!  I'm also a little OCD and although VCA clasps are elegant and blend in very nicely, the fact I know they're showing is enough to bother me!


----------



## purseinsanity

ChaneLisette said:


> Wow! I love it all. Congrats!



Thank you!!


----------



## purseinsanity

stylemechanel said:


> So amazing ChaneLisette!!!
> 
> I am hoping to make it down to my local VCA this week or next. All that green in all it's beautiful shades is making me want to try the malachite. Green just happens to be my most favorite color and honestly I  had moved it down the list, but now.......
> 
> You have fantastic pieces. Congratulations again!!!!



Thanks so much!  I'm loving green lately, and Malachite is just so beautiful!  I highly recommend it!


----------



## purseinsanity

tutushopper said:


> Your malachite pendant and bracelet are beyond stunning!  Your earrings are also fabulous.  You have a gorgeous wrist collection there as well as neck & ears.  Congrats.  I think I'm going to have a long list when I get to a store that has VCA.



Thank you so much!  You are too kind!


----------



## allure244

pedsdds said:


> here you go TGG!
> View attachment 2823184



Stunning! I'm adding these to my wish list too


----------



## Suzie

pedsdds said:


> here you go TGG!
> View attachment 2823184



Wow, they look stunning on you.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> Either that or I'm just a bit TO'd with DH and planning for revenge shopping. ( kidding .....perhaps)
> LOL


 
TGG, I would so enable you to get these small yg vintage pave earrings - you've been wanting these instead of the plain gold for a while.

I just have one question - Do you find that the Frivole Pave sit up better on the ear lobe than the small YG?


----------



## kimber418

pedsdds said:


> here you go TGG!
> View attachment 2823184





Love these earrings!   They are beautiful on you!


----------



## pedsdds

CATEYES said:


> Wow! Beautiful!







einseine said:


> So beautiful!!!  I have these in WG.  I want the YG ones, too!!!







allure244 said:


> Stunning! I'm adding these to my wish list too







Suzie said:


> Wow, they look stunning on you.







kimber418 said:


> Love these earrings!   They are beautiful on you!




thanks friends!! &#10084;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## einseine

purseinsanity said:


> Wow!  Absolutely gorgeous!



Thanks purseinsanity!!  I love the 10's length especially when I am in a simple dress.  When I wear jeans or in a casual outfit, I prefer the long length.  Oh, by the way, your PG JUC looking so gorgeous!  I have the same one and normally wear it solo, or with Pelree Signature.  I am getting PG 4-diamond Love soon!


----------



## purseinsanity

einseine said:


> Thanks purseinsanity!!  I love the 10's length especially when I am in a simple dress.  When I wear jeans or in a casual outfit, I prefer the long length.  Oh, by the way, your PG JUC looking so gorgeous!  I have the same one and normally wear it solo, or with Pelree Signature.  I am getting PG 4-diamond Love soon!



Thank you!  Cartier is also fun to stack isn't it?


----------



## stylemechanel

PennyD2911 said:


> Is someone making a list for Santa? &#128515;&#128156;
> &#127877;&#127877;&#127877;&#127877;





texasgirliegirl said:


> Either that or I'm just a bit TO'd with DH and planning for revenge shopping. ( kidding  .....perhaps)
> LOL



Me! Waving my hand frantically in the air...me, me, me!!!!  However, my list priorities change from day to day and sometimes minute to minute based on the discussions and beautiful photos here. For instance, I would never have considered the lotus earrings until someone showed them on the thread Celebrities and VCA, or even the yg  pave alhambra earrings shown recently here.

TGG, I'm with you on the revenge shopping. It took years for me to get my husband to adjust to the idea that he could call my SA at Chanel and she would just messenger over what I wanted - the thought of him entering Chanel just was more than he could comprehend and scared him silly - truly. Until last year,  I used to buy my own gifts and wrap them myself - that allowed me to get bigger and better - _usually much bigger and better _-  because he was so uncertain and apprehensive when entering that world. Now I am moving him to VCA - we are going through the very same thing - it's a learning curve and a comfort thing. I'm predicting he will say " I haven't done anything for you yet",  ( it will be December 24th) and I will gladly get to say " Don't worry I'll take care of it!". The things I have learned over 28 years of marriage. 

 Gotta love a man who is afraid of the world of fashion and jewelry and just wants me to be happy.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> TGG, I would so enable you to get these small yg vintage pave earrings - you've been wanting these instead of the plain gold for a while.
> 
> I just have one question - Do you find that the Frivole Pave sit up better on the ear lobe than the small YG?



Hello Hadassa !!
Technically the pave frivole earrings should sit the same way that the small yg frivole earrings do since they are the same size. For some reason I don't notice the backing on the pave as much- perhaps the sparkly diamonds are distracting.  I only have the large yg and the pave. 
I  very interested in the pave vintage earrings. I do have them in yg and want to kick myself for buying those. ( and the mop) because they pretty much disappear on my ears and I should have put that money toward the pave. 
I have them also in turquoise, onyx and malachite. Those I wear  (and enjoy ) a lot.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

stylemechanel said:


> Me! Waving my hand frantically in the air...me, me, me!!!!  However, my list priorities change from day to day and sometimes minute to minute based on the discussions and beautiful photos here. For instance, I would never have considered the lotus earrings until someone showed them on the thread Celebrities and VCA, or even the yg  pave alhambra earrings shown recently here.
> 
> TGG, I'm with you on the revenge shopping. It took years for me to get my husband to adjust to the idea that he could call my SA at Chanel and she would just messenger over what I wanted - the thought of him entering Chanel just was more than he could comprehend and scared him silly - truly. Until last year,  I used to buy my own gifts and wrap them myself - that allowed me to get bigger and better - _usually much bigger and better _-  because he was so uncertain and apprehensive when entering that world. Now I am moving him to VCA - we are going through the very same thing - it's a learning curve and a comfort thing. I'm predicting he will say " I haven't done anything for you yet",  ( it will be December 24th) and I will gladly get to say " Don't worry I'll take care of it!". The things I have learned over 28 years of marriage.
> 
> Gotta love a man who is afraid of the world of fashion and jewelry and just wants me to be happy.



Classic !!!


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> Hello Hadassa !!
> Technically the pave frivole earrings should sit the same way that the small yg frivole earrings do since they are the same size. For some reason I don't notice the backing on the pave as much- perhaps the sparkly diamonds are distracting. I only have the large yg and the pave.
> I very interested in the pave vintage earrings. I do have them in yg and want to kick myself for buying those. ( and the mop) because they pretty much disappear on my ears and I should have put that money toward the pave.
> I have them also in turquoise, onyx and malachite. Those I wear (and enjoy ) a lot.


 
TGG, I found the YG small Frivole lovely to look at in the box and on other TPFers like yourself but the gold got a bit lost on my colouring  I am returning my small YG for the Pave, since I think this will give more of an impact for me.)

I have been trying to "build" a collection when I should have been buying what I like NOW!!! I would so wear the pave during the day on its own as a statement piece.

Is the pendant the same size as the earrings? The few pics I have seen seem to indicate such. I think the earrings will be more bang for my buck. What do you think about the pave frivole pendant? I certainly will not wear together with the earrings, since I don't like to be matchy matchy but complementary

I know what you mean about kicking oneself - for me is not getting into VCA sooner. And if I count the cost of unused bags, don't get me started


----------



## HADASSA

stylemechanel said:


> Me! Waving my hand frantically in the air...me, me, me!!!!  However, my list priorities change from day to day and sometimes minute to minute based on the discussions and beautiful photos here. For instance, I would never have considered the lotus earrings until someone showed them on the thread Celebrities and VCA, or even the yg pave alhambra earrings shown recently here.
> 
> TGG, I'm with you on the revenge shopping. It took years for me to get my husband to adjust to the idea that he could call my SA at Chanel and she would just messenger over what I wanted - the thought of him entering Chanel just was more than he could comprehend and scared him silly - truly. Until last year, I used to buy my own gifts and wrap them myself - that allowed me to get bigger and better - _usually much bigger and better _- because he was so uncertain and apprehensive when entering that world. Now I am moving him to VCA - we are going through the very same thing - it's a learning curve and a comfort thing. I'm predicting he will say " I haven't done anything for you yet", ( it will be December 24th) and I will gladly get to say " Don't worry I'll take care of it!". The things I have learned over 28 years of marriage.
> 
> Gotta love a man who is afraid of the world of fashion and jewelry and just wants me to be happy.


 
SMC, you're still lucky to get him to spend on you. My DH is quite happy for me to spend on myself - the good thing about that is, he dare not ask how much it costs


----------



## jieminyu

I am so excited my sales found me 20 motif turquoise with yg. It finally arrived store today. I am going to pick it up tomorrow. I still can't believe it.


----------



## allure244

jieminyu said:


> I am so excited my sales found me 20 motif turquoise with yg. It finally arrived store today. I am going to pick it up tomorrow. I still can't believe it.




Wow congratulations!!! It's almost impossible to find.


----------



## jieminyu

allure244 said:


> Wow congratulations!!! It's almost impossible to find.


I have been trying to find one for three month. Everywhere I asked, I was told it would be long wait. So I put my name on different boutique wait list. And I told them I was so serious about it. Two weeks ago, I walked into BH boutique, I met a nice sales. I told her how serious I wanted the necklace. She told me last time she saw, it was July. But it got sold right away. So I told her, if she ever got one, please let me know first. A week later she called me, the manager told her there is one in transit. Whoever pay for it first will get it first. I immediately gave her my credit card info. I am so lucky to find my dream necklace. So it seems van cleef is making the turquoise necklace.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> TGG, I found the YG small Frivole lovely to look at in the box and on other TPFers like yourself but the gold got a bit lost on my colouring  I am returning my small YG for the Pave, since I think this will give more of an impact for me.)
> 
> I have been trying to "build" a collection when I should have been buying what I like NOW!!! I would so wear the pave during the day on its own as a statement piece.
> 
> Is the pendant the same size as the earrings? The few pics I have seen seem to indicate such. I think the earrings will be more bang for my buck. What do you think about the pave frivole pendant? I certainly will not wear together with the earrings, since I don't like to be matchy matchy but complementary
> 
> I know what you mean about kicking oneself - for me is not getting into VCA sooner. And if I count the cost of unused bags, don't get me started



The pave frivole earrings absolutely do have more presence.  I understand your point about the small yg. I have the large yg frivole earrings and they have a lot more impact.


----------



## einseine

purseinsanity said:


> Thank you!  Cartier is also fun to stack isn't it?



Hi purseinsanity!  I know you love stacking!  I am not sure which wrist I should wear my new Love.  Now I wear my JUC 24/7 on my left wrist and sometimes stack Perlee.  I wear my diamond line bracelet on my right wrist (I normally don't wear watch!).  I rarely wear my 5-motif in onyx as a bracelet.  I love wearing the 25 motif in onyx.

I love stacking two bracelets, but not three, perhaps.  Besides, when I wear a long necklace, I avoid wearing multiple bracelets.  Perhaps I am too conservative.


----------



## Coconuts40

jieminyu said:


> I have been trying to find one for three month. Everywhere I asked, I was told it would be long wait. So I put my name on different boutique wait list. And I told them I was so serious about it. Two weeks ago, I walked into BH boutique, I met a nice sales. I told her how serious I wanted the necklace. She told me last time she saw, it was July. But it got sold right away. So I told her, if she ever got one, please let me know first. A week later she called me, the manager told her there is one in transit. Whoever pay for it first will get it first. I immediately gave her my credit card info. I am so lucky to find my dream necklace. So it seems van cleef is making the turquoise necklace.



Wow Jieminyu.  You are so lucky!  If I may ask, do you live in North America?  I live in Canada and asked for this necklace, but I was told it was impossible.  My sales associate said he tried to order it for me, but he got rejected right away.  

Congratulations and please post some photos if you can!


----------



## kimber418

jieminyu said:


> I have been trying to find one for three month. Everywhere I asked, I was told it would be long wait. So I put my name on different boutique wait list. And I told them I was so serious about it. Two weeks ago, I walked into BH boutique, I met a nice sales. I told her how serious I wanted the necklace. She told me last time she saw, it was July. But it got sold right away. So I told her, if she ever got one, please let me know first. A week later she called me, the manager told her there is one in transit. Whoever pay for it first will get it first. I immediately gave her my credit card info. I am so lucky to find my dream necklace. So it seems van cleef is making the turquoise necklace.



Congratulations on finding a 20 motif turquoise!  I have owned mine for many years and it is still one of my favorite vintage alhambra necklaces.  I wear it frequently in the summer and spring in Texas.  Enjoy  and post pictures when you get it home!
Did you locate it in the USA?


----------



## Suzie

einseine said:


> Hi purseinsanity!  I know you love stacking!  I am not sure which wrist I should wear my new Love.  Now I wear my JUC 24/7 on my left wrist and sometimes stack Perlee.  I wear my diamond line bracelet on my right wrist (I normally don't wear watch!).  I rarely wear my 5-motif in onyx as a bracelet.  I love wearing the 25 motif in onyx.
> 
> I love stacking two bracelets, but not three, perhaps.  Besides, when I wear a long necklace, I avoid wearing multiple bracelets.  Perhaps I am too conservative.



Your jewellery is breathtaking!


----------



## bougainvillier

Hello ladies, my first ever VCA is here  and I am in love with the feminine design  Thank you for helping me picking out this piece - YG 10 motif. 

I am here for some honest opinions though, do you think it disappears on my skin a little? Would RG look better? I am attaching two photos under slightly different lightening here. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## hopingoneday

bougainvillier said:


> Hello ladies, my first ever VCA is here  and I am in love with the feminine design  Thank you for helping me picking out this piece - YG 10 motif.
> 
> 
> 
> I am here for some honest opinions though, do you think it disappears on my skin a little? Would RG look better? I am attaching two photos under slightly different lightening here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance




I don't think it gets lost on you at ALL.  It looks beautiful!!!!!


----------



## MyDogTink

bougainvillier said:


> Hello ladies, my first ever VCA is here  and I am in love with the feminine design  Thank you for helping me picking out this piece - YG 10 motif.
> 
> 
> 
> I am here for some honest opinions though, do you think it disappears on my skin a little? Would RG look better? I am attaching two photos under slightly different lightening here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance




I think it looks beautiful on you. It's definitely noticeable.


----------



## StudentDoc

I don't think it looks lost on you at all, I think it looks amazing! I would be totally honest with you if I felt it was lost on your skin tone too since I have it in the single motif/pendant (not sure what to call it) and it *does* get lost on my skin. So I wish I had noticed sooner. But I wear mine over a black top and it's fine.

Looks great, enjoy


----------



## einseine

Suzie said:


> Your jewellery is breathtaking!



Thanks Suzie!  You are always so sweet.  I adomire your WG pieces!!!  I want WG alhambra next, but I am not sure which stone/shell would look good on me....


----------



## einseine

bougainvillier said:


> Hello ladies, my first ever VCA is here  and I am in love with the feminine design  Thank you for helping me picking out this piece - YG 10 motif.
> 
> I am here for some honest opinions though, do you think it disappears on my skin a little? Would RG look better? I am attaching two photos under slightly different lightening here.
> 
> Thanks in advance



YG 10 motif looks really great on you!  I am sure you can wear both YG and RG well.


----------



## cung

bougainvillier said:


> Hello ladies, my first ever VCA is here  and I am in love with the feminine design  Thank you for helping me picking out this piece - YG 10 motif.
> 
> I am here for some honest opinions though, do you think it disappears on my skin a little? Would RG look better? I am attaching two photos under slightly different lightening here.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Congrats on your 1st vca item, this is next on my list too, such a classic piece. I think the yg looks feminine and "tender" vs your skin tone, but if you want a more "vivid" look the rg may be more "stand out". I personally love the yg, and I think it is not "lost" in you neck at all, def. noticeable from a distance


----------



## 123Isabella

cung said:


> Congrats on your 1st vca item, this is next on my list too, such a classic piece. I think the yg looks feminine and "tender" vs your skin tone, but if you want a more "vivid" look the rg may be more "stand out". I personally love the yg, and I think it is not "lost" in you neck at all, def. noticeable from a distance


I think it is magnificent on you, Bougainvillier!!!  I was all set on getting the 10 Alhambra in Onyx but seeing your necklace in YG is making me reconsider.   It really is stunning on you!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bougainvillier said:


> Hello ladies, my first ever VCA is here  and I am in love with the feminine design  Thank you for helping me picking out this piece - YG 10 motif.
> 
> I am here for some honest opinions though, do you think it disappears on my skin a little? Would RG look better? I am attaching two photos under slightly different lightening here.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Beautiful!!
Looks perfect. It's also a great layering piece. 
Keep the yg. There are more pieces to coordinate with yg than the pg. ( although the pg is pretty!)


----------



## Coconuts40

bougainvillier said:


> Hello ladies, my first ever VCA is here  and I am in love with the feminine design  Thank you for helping me picking out this piece - YG 10 motif.
> 
> I am here for some honest opinions though, do you think it disappears on my skin a little? Would RG look better? I am attaching two photos under slightly different lightening here.
> 
> Thanks in advance



This looks beautiful on you!

If you aren't sure, can you take it to the nearest VCA and compare it to the rose gold?  Sometimes when I'm not sure about something I just have to go back to the store one more time to just make sure, and compare to an other item I am considering.  When I had my VCA bracelet resized, I wasn't sure about the resizing and had to go back to VCA and have them check it and talk to associates about it.  I then walked away confident my sizing was correct.  Maybe you can go back to the store and try rose gold just to make sure?

However, I can tell you this looks stunning on you, under both lighting!


----------



## pigleto972001

The YG looks awesome on you. Don't change it


----------



## PennyD2911

bougainvillier said:


> Hello ladies, my first ever VCA is here  and I am in love with the feminine design  Thank you for helping me picking out this piece - YG 10 motif.
> 
> 
> 
> I am here for some honest opinions though, do you think it disappears on my skin a little? Would RG look better? I am attaching two photos under slightly different lightening here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance




Beautiful! I think it compliments your skin tone very well.  Congrats!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## PennyD2911

einseine said:


> Hi purseinsanity!  I know you love stacking!  I am not sure which wrist I should wear my new Love.  Now I wear my JUC 24/7 on my left wrist and sometimes stack Perlee.  I wear my diamond line bracelet on my right wrist (I normally don't wear watch!).  I rarely wear my 5-motif in onyx as a bracelet.  I love wearing the 25 motif in onyx.
> 
> 
> 
> I love stacking two bracelets, but not three, perhaps.  Besides, when I wear a long necklace, I avoid wearing multiple bracelets.  Perhaps I am too conservative.




Oh einseine gorgeous as always!! The YG 20 Alhambra is first on my 2015 HIT LIST &#128512;.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Oh einseine gorgeous as always!! The YG 20 Alhambra is first on my 2015 HIT LIST &#128512;.



I will admit that once you have a yg 20 motif, every other long gold chain necklace pales by comparison.


----------



## einseine

PennyD2911 said:


> Oh einseine gorgeous as always!! The YG 20 Alhambra is first on my 2015 HIT LIST &#55357;&#56832;.



Thanks PennyD!  Oh,,,your VCA Collection's been growing very very fast!  I am happy for you!


----------



## Epicure

Hello everyone!
I am not a frequent poster but I have posted in this thread asking about VAT refunds and everyone here has been so kind with their replies.

I ended up not going to Europe. However, I did go to Japan and took advantage of the currency exchange rate and bought the vintage onyx 20 motif necklace at the Van Cleef boutique in Ginza.

It has been on my wishlist for years 

I have yet to wear it but wanted to share the news of my first VCA purchase with the lovely folks here!


----------



## Suzie

Epicure said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am not a frequent poster but I have posted in this thread asking about VAT refunds and everyone here has been so kind with their replies.
> 
> I ended up not going to Europe. However, I did go to Japan and took advantage of the currency exchange rate and bought the vintage onyx 20 motif necklace at the Van Cleef boutique in Ginza.
> 
> It has been on my wishlist for years
> 
> I have yet to wear it but wanted to share the news of my first VCA purchase with the lovely folks here!



How exciting, what colour stone did you get?


----------



## Suzie

When I was in Paris a few years ago I saw a lady wearing a plain black dress with a 20 motif pink gold Alhambra and it looked absolutely stunning.


----------



## Epicure

Suzie said:


> How exciting, what colour stone did you get?


Hi Suzie,

I got the black stone, onyx


----------



## Suzie

Epicure said:


> Hi Suzie,
> 
> I got the black stone, onyx



Lovely, black onyx is gorgeous, I wish they made it with WG.


----------



## bougainvillier

hopingoneday said:


> I don't think it gets lost on you at ALL.  It looks beautiful!!!!!







MyDogTink said:


> I think it looks beautiful on you. It's definitely noticeable.







StudentDoc said:


> I don't think it looks lost on you at all, I think it looks amazing! I would be totally honest with you if I felt it was lost on your skin tone too since I have it in the single motif/pendant (not sure what to call it) and it *does* get lost on my skin. So I wish I had noticed sooner. But I wear mine over a black top and it's fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great, enjoy







123Isabella said:


> I think it is magnificent on you, Bougainvillier!!!  I was all set on getting the 10 Alhambra in Onyx but seeing your necklace in YG is making me reconsider.   It really is stunning on you!







texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful!!
> 
> Looks perfect. It's also a great layering piece.
> 
> Keep the yg. There are more pieces to coordinate with yg than the pg. ( although the pg is pretty!)







Coconuts40 said:


> This looks beautiful on you!
> 
> If you aren't sure, can you take it to the nearest VCA and compare it to the rose gold?  Sometimes when I'm not sure about something I just have to go back to the store one more time to just make sure, and compare to an other item I am considering.  When I had my VCA bracelet resized, I wasn't sure about the resizing and had to go back to VCA and have them check it and talk to associates about it.  I then walked away confident my sizing was correct.  Maybe you can go back to the store and try rose gold just to make sure?
> 
> However, I can tell you this looks stunning on you, under both lighting!







pigleto972001 said:


> The YG looks awesome on you. Don't change it







PennyD2911 said:


> Beautiful! I think it compliments your skin tone very well.  Congrats!&#10084;&#65039;




Thank you all for your feedback and lovely kind comments. I wanted this to be as versatile as it can be and also not too much of a statement, and after trying a few outfits yesterday, I'm sold. It's elegant and dressy but not too much that I have to go all out. Plus most of my jewelry are YG (most of the ones I want from VCA, as well)

By the way, we don't have a boutique in Boston (there was one and it went on construction and gone now. I cannot search up anything on the VCA website as well). So I had to order from NM and deliver home. Not really feasible to try RG unless we travel. 

Anyways thanks so much. Now I cannot wait for another to link them, and the Frivole ear clip is also high on my wishlist.


----------



## ILoveC

Everyone, I have 2 10 motif onyx necklaces. I now want to but the earrings in the sweet size. I'm actually thinking of getting the carnelian rather than the onyx. Am I making a mistake? Should I try to match my necklace? Would it even match anyway because I'm getting the sweet size?


----------



## Metrowestmama

suzie said:


> lovely, black onyx is gorgeous, i wish they made it with wg.



+1


----------



## Metrowestmama

ILoveC said:


> Everyone, I have 2 10 motif onyx necklaces. I now want to but the earrings in the sweet size. I'm actually thinking of getting the carnelian rather than the onyx. Am I making a mistake? Should I try to match my necklace? Would it even match anyway because I'm getting the sweet size?



It's a personal preference thing, but if it is the sweet size, I think the black onyx sweets would look lovely with the black onyx necklace. The scale is different so it works. And then you can wear them alone too. But if you are looking for a red pair - something you can reach for that you don't already have, color wise, then go with the carnelian. Again, personal thing, but I wouldn't wear the carnelian sweets with the black onyx motif necklace. It's like you are trying to match, but failing. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Metrowestmama

texasgirliegirl said:


> The small hoops are a good size. Not large but not insignificant. About the size of a quarter.
> They have changed them from wires to posts although strangely the old style is in the new catalogue that was just released.



I just picked up a pair of WG perlee hoops last month, and it's the wire and not the post.


----------



## Metrowestmama

Ladies. I'm trying to make a decision. I don't love my WG perlee medium ring. Too dainty for me. So considering going up to the large WG Perlee ring. Or should I put the money towards a WG Chalcedony Pendant or a WG Frivole Pendant? Have to make the decision this week. 

If anyone has any modeling photos they could direct me to, that would be great.


----------



## ChaneLisette

Metrowestmama said:


> Ladies. I'm trying to make a decision. I don't love my WG perlee medium ring. Too dainty for me. So considering going up to the large WG Perlee ring. Or should I put the money towards a WG Chalcedony Pendant or a WG Frivole Pendant? Have to make the decision this week.
> 
> If anyone has any modeling photos they could direct me to, that would be great.



I suppose it depends on what you have and what you are looking for. I have the WG chalcedony pendant and love it. VCA's WG is so bright and sparkly. The WG Frivole pendant looks dressier to me than the chalcedony because of the diamonds but it is really pretty. What type of piece are you looking for? Perhaps decide which you would wear more often or which you do not have many of.


----------



## einseine

Epicure said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am not a frequent poster but I have posted in this thread asking about VAT refunds and everyone here has been so kind with their replies.
> 
> I ended up not going to Europe. However, I did go to Japan and took advantage of the currency exchange rate and bought the vintage onyx 20 motif necklace at the Van Cleef boutique in Ginza.
> 
> It has been on my wishlist for years
> 
> I have yet to wear it but wanted to share the news of my first VCA purchase with the lovely folks here!



Congrats on your 20 motif in onyx!&#12288;&#12288;I know that Van Cleef Ginza is very gorgeous!!!  Must have been a special experience.


----------



## einseine

Suzie said:


> When I was in Paris a few years ago I saw a lady wearing a plain black dress with a 20 motif pink gold Alhambra and it looked absolutely stunning.



Hi Suzie!  Sounds fab!  BLK X RG is my favourite!  I love wearing my simple little black dresses with the RG alhambra.


----------



## Metrowestmama

ChaneLisette said:


> I suppose it depends on what you have and what you are looking for. I have the WG chalcedony pendant and love it. VCA's WG is so bright and sparkly. The WG Frivole pendant looks dressier to me than the chalcedony because of the diamonds but it is really pretty. What type of piece are you looking for? Perhaps decide which you would wear more often or which you do not have many of.



Thanks for replying [MENTION=168901]chanelli[/MENTION]sette. I am looking for something that is more of an everyday piece. My motifs I wear when I have a business meeting or the like. Most of the time I'm dressed really casually. I thought these two pendants would be options for everyday wear. Just didn't know which one would get the most comment/notice. I love the idea of the perlee ring too. Just needs to be bolder for me with the larger beads. But didn't know if the necklace would be a better investment.


----------



## bocagirl

I haven't been around in a while, but wanted to share my latest purchase!!

My dh decided to get me an early birthday and holiday present, so I chose the pink gold vintage alhambra earrings!  They go nicely with the holiday pendant!

I was supposed to wait until the holidays to wear, but couldn't!  I LOVE them!


----------



## bocagirl

My dh has decided that I can get another holiday gift, but I can't decide what to get since he set a budget (I wish I had a larger budget before I picked out the earrings..sigh).

I can't decide what to get.  I am thinking of getting the xo Schlumberger Tiffany ring which I have been admiring for a long while.  I have 3 pairs of nice earrings (counting my recent purchase), plenty of pendants / necklaces, a collection of VCA and Cartier bracelets, but seem to be missing a nice statement ring (other than my wedding set).  Most of the VCA rings I adore are out of reach of the budget he set for me.  

Thoughts?

Thanks for any input!!


----------



## stylemechanel

ILoveC said:


> Everyone, I have 2 10 motif onyx necklaces. I now want to but the earrings in the sweet size. I'm actually thinking of getting the carnelian rather than the onyx. Am I making a mistake? Should I try to match my necklace? Would it even match anyway because I'm getting the sweet size?



Hi ILoveC, I vote for the black onyx. I boughht them in the vintage size this past September and wear them all the time. They are so easy to dress up or down, and I like the idea of having the 2 10's to match. I love carnelian as well but the black is just a perfect staple piece.


----------



## stylemechanel

bocagirl said:


> I haven't been around in a while, but wanted to share my latest purchase!!
> 
> My dh decided to get me an early birthday and holiday present, so I chose the pink gold vintage alhambra earrings!  They go nicely with the holiday pendant!
> 
> I was supposed to wait until the holidays to wear, but couldn't!  I LOVE them!



Congrats Bocagirl! Will you share a modeling picture?


----------



## ILoveC

stylemechanel said:


> Hi ILoveC, I vote for the black onyx. I boughht them in the vintage size this past September and wear them all the time. They are so easy to dress up or down, and I like the idea of having the 2 10's to match. I love carnelian as well but the black is just a perfect staple piece.




May I ask if you have the regular size or the sweet?


----------



## einseine

bocagirl said:


> I haven't been around in a while, but wanted to share my latest purchase!!
> 
> My dh decided to get me an early birthday and holiday present, so I chose the pink gold vintage alhambra earrings!  They go nicely with the holiday pendant!
> 
> I was supposed to wait until the holidays to wear, but couldn't!  I LOVE them!



Congrats!!!  I love my PG vintage alhambra earrings!!!  Perhaps, I wear my sweet studs more, but I normally wear them with my 2 10 motif in RG.  As you said, they go nicely with the grey-MOP holiday pendant.


----------



## allure244

bocagirl said:


> My dh has decided that I can get another holiday gift, but I can't decide what to get since he set a budget (I wish I had a larger budget before I picked out the earrings..sigh).
> 
> I can't decide what to get.  I am thinking of getting the xo Schlumberger Tiffany ring which I have been admiring for a long while.  I have 3 pairs of nice earrings (counting my recent purchase), plenty of pendants / necklaces, a collection of VCA and Cartier bracelets, but seem to be missing a nice statement ring (other than my wedding set).  Most of the VCA rings I adore are out of reach of the budget he set for me.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks for any input!!



What's the budget range so that we can help with suggestions? Is it similar to schlumberger ring?


----------



## bocagirl

stylemechanel said:


> Congrats Bocagirl! Will you share a modeling picture?



If I could figure out an easy way to post pics I would!  It took me forever last time!  

I would love to post a modelling pic with the holiday pendant (which I had lengthened 2")!!


----------



## bocagirl

allure244 said:


> What's the budget range so that we can help with suggestions? Is it similar to schlumberger ring?



The budget is $5,000.00 but I am willing to stretch to the Schlumberger ring if I really love the piece!!  

The issue I have right now is that I don't really want another 10 motif (I have the turquoise); I really want a 20 motif, but that is too far beyond the budget.  I am on the slight side and the 10 motif sits funny around my collarbone -- I just don't like how it looks on me.

Decisions, decisions..........


----------



## Suzie

einseine said:


> Hi Suzie!  Sounds fab!  BLK X RG is my favourite!  I love wearing my simple little black dresses with the RG alhambra.



Is yours YG or PG? It is hard to tell on the screen.


----------



## stylemechanel

ILoveC said:


> May I ask if you have the regular size or the sweet?



I have the vintage alhambra size - perfect for me. I love the sweets but the older I get the more I want "statement pieces" - by the time I'm  65 I'll be going for even bigger - I think the Magic is the biggest. I have found that the older I get the more I want my jewelry to reflect my life experiences - hope that make sense, and it's something I wish I had learned or been taught earlier in life.


----------



## einseine

suzie said:


> is yours yg or pg? It is hard to tell on the screen.



pg!:d


----------



## stylemechanel

bocagirl said:


> If I could figure out an easy way to post pics I would!  It took me forever last time!
> 
> I would love to post a modelling pic with the holiday pendant (which I had lengthened 2")!!



Do you have a teen or twenty something around to help you? That's what I do when I need help - I call my daughter, son, or his fiance.


----------



## Suzie

einseine said:


> pg!:d



It really is beautiful, I though your was PG but I wasn't sure.


----------



## purseinsanity

Epicure said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am not a frequent poster but I have posted in this thread asking about VAT refunds and everyone here has been so kind with their replies.
> 
> I ended up not going to Europe. However, I did go to Japan and took advantage of the currency exchange rate and bought the vintage onyx 20 motif necklace at the Van Cleef boutique in Ginza.
> 
> It has been on my wishlist for years
> 
> I have yet to wear it but wanted to share the news of my first VCA purchase with the lovely folks here!



Congratulations!


----------



## purseinsanity

jieminyu said:


> I am so excited my sales found me 20 motif turquoise with yg. It finally arrived store today. I am going to pick it up tomorrow. I still can't believe it.



OMG!!  Many congrats!!


----------



## purseinsanity

einseine said:


> Hi purseinsanity!  I know you love stacking!  I am not sure which wrist I should wear my new Love.  Now I wear my JUC 24/7 on my left wrist and sometimes stack Perlee.  I wear my diamond line bracelet on my right wrist (I normally don't wear watch!).  I rarely wear my 5-motif in onyx as a bracelet.  I love wearing the 25 motif in onyx.
> 
> I love stacking two bracelets, but not three, perhaps.  Besides, when I wear a long necklace, I avoid wearing multiple bracelets.  Perhaps I am too conservative.



I think the Love would look amazing with the JUC and the Perlee!!


----------



## neverenuf

Does anyone have a SA at NM they recommend? Also do you know if NM can add 1" length to a necklace? And can you get double or triple points at NM with VCA. Looking to buy 20 motif onyx. 
TIA!


----------



## pigleto972001

bocagirl said:


> The budget is $5,000.00 but I am willing to stretch to the Schlumberger ring if I really love the piece!!
> 
> The issue I have right now is that I don't really want another 10 motif (I have the turquoise); I really want a 20 motif, but that is too far beyond the budget.  I am on the slight side and the 10 motif sits funny around my collarbone -- I just don't like how it looks on me.
> 
> Decisions, decisions..........




Can you get the bracelet to lengthen the 10 a bit?


----------



## etoupebirkin

neverenuf said:


> Does anyone have a SA at NM they recommend? Also do you know if NM can add 1" length to a necklace? And can you get double or triple points at NM with VCA. Looking to buy 20 motif onyx.
> TIA!


I have a fantastic SA at the Neimans in Tyson's Corner, Virginia. I've been with her for 20 years. I do not want to post her name on an open forum for privacy purposes. I just PMed you with her contact info.

NM will send your necklace to VCA for complementary addition of up to two inches to a 20-motif.

However, the days of double and triple points on VCA are over. VCA put an end to them. Even with single points, you can receive a hefty gift card for the purchase.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Metrowestmama said:


> I just picked up a pair of WG perlee hoops last month, and it's the wire and not the post.



The style has changed. The new hoops are made like the larger ones now with the angled post. One good thing about the old ( wire) style is there are no pieces to lose. The down side is they might not hang on the ears as straight.


----------



## allure244

bocagirl said:


> The budget is $5,000.00 but I am willing to stretch to the Schlumberger ring if I really love the piece!!
> 
> The issue I have right now is that I don't really want another 10 motif (I have the turquoise); I really want a 20 motif, but that is too far beyond the budget.  I am on the slight side and the 10 motif sits funny around my collarbone -- I just don't like how it looks on me.
> 
> Decisions, decisions..........




The schlumberger ring is nice. What color combination were u thinking of getting?


----------



## Blingaddict

A sweet for my sweet sixteen&#128149;&#128149;&#128149; 
	

		
			
		

		
	





My younger daughter made this sweet Cake for her big sister &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^^ awww so cute! enjoy


----------



## Suzie

Blingaddict said:


> A sweet for my sweet sixteen&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2829000
> View attachment 2829001
> View attachment 2829002
> 
> My younger daughter made this sweet Cake for her big sister &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;



How gorgeous, congratulations.


----------



## Blingaddict

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> ^^ awww so cute! enjoy


Thank you. She is chuffed!


----------



## Blingaddict

Suzie said:


> How gorgeous, congratulations.


Thank you Suzie. She is so pleased.. I think I've created a big expensive problem for myslef&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Metrowestmama

pigleto972001 said:


> Can you get the bracelet to lengthen the 10 a bit?



Agree with the suggestion or see if they are willing to add an extension of an inch or two. If not, I know some of the lovely ladies here can recommend an alternative on EBay. That extra inch or so may be perfect to get it to the right place!


----------



## Metrowestmama

Hmmm. My new perlee hoop earrings don't have any backings. They just 'snap' into place. No pieces to lose. I'll post a pic later. But I picked them up at the VCA in NYC in November.


----------



## stylemechanel

Blingaddict said:


> A sweet for my sweet sixteen&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2829000
> View attachment 2829001
> View attachment 2829002
> 
> My younger daughter made this sweet Cake for her big sister &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;



Congrats Blingaddict on your sweet girl turning 16!!! The bracelet is so pretty on her and looks like it matches her nail polish. I love the stacking with her friendship bracelet.


----------



## Coconuts40

Blingaddict said:


> A sweet for my sweet sixteen&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2829000
> View attachment 2829001
> View attachment 2829002
> 
> My younger daughter made this sweet Cake for her big sister &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;



Happy Sweet 16th to your daughter.  What a pretty bracelet.  Something she can enjoy for many many years to come, with such a beautiful sentiment coming from her mother


----------



## bocagirl

allure244 said:


> The schlumberger ring is nice. What color combination were u thinking of getting?



Definitely the yg / platinum combination.  I tried it on again today.  Totally in LOVE!!!  The store just happens to have it in my size (very small)!

Just have to pick the right time to convince dh I must have it!!  It looks like it was made for me!


----------



## bocagirl

Blingaddict said:


> A sweet for my sweet sixteen&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2829000
> View attachment 2829001
> View attachment 2829002
> 
> My younger daughter made this sweet Cake for her big sister &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


What a lovely sweet 16 birthday present.  I'm sure she will treasure it always!


----------



## ShyShy

Warning: long post!

Dear vca lovers, I'm currently traveling with my family and finally got a chance to step into a vca store (we have none in Australia). I originally had my heart set on a pair of frivole pave earrings, but everything in the store has made me weak in the knees... In the past I have tried to stay away from non diamond vca jewelry for fear of maintenance, but the vintage alhambra MOP/YG range is just so effortless and easy to wear!

After falling in love with just about everything, I've tried my hardest to cut down on my wish list, I've come up with these three on my list that I foresee myself getting a lot of wear straight away. The VA MOP/YG 20 motif necklace, VA MOP/YG ear clips (regular size) and the frivole pave earrings. I think I can wear the VA ear clips daily and save the frivole earrings for weekends. I haven't worn any necklaces since I fell pregnant with my second and she is now almost 2.  

I will definitely be getting the VA earrings as a casual piece. However I would like to add to this purchase either the frivole pave earrings or the VA 20 motif necklace.  I have a couple of diamond earrings already so I can't say that the frivoles are exactly filling a gap in my collection but I've been wanting the earrings to match my frivole btf pave ring for a while now. 

The necklace on the other hand is something I don't really own. I used to wear more pendants in the past and only ever wear costume jewelry when it comes to long strands. However I'm concerned as to whether the 20 motif is something my toddler might find irresistible tugging. I also do not want the 2 x 10 motif option since I can't get over the connecting clips. If I ever wanted a shorter option I would rather do a double loop around my neck using the 20 motif or buy a 10 motif next time. 

Sorry for the long post... But can you guys help me decide? Get two pairs of earrings and wait for my daughter to be a bit older for the 20 motif or get the VA set of a pair of earrings and necklace?


----------



## MYH

ShyShy said:


> Warning: long post!
> 
> Dear vca lovers, I'm currently traveling with my family and finally got a chance to step into a vca store (we have none in Australia). I originally had my heart set on a pair of frivole pave earrings, but everything in the store has made me weak in the knees... In the past I have tried to stay away from non diamond vca jewelry for fear of maintenance, but the vintage alhambra MOP/YG range is just so effortless and easy to wear!
> 
> After falling in love with just about everything, I've tried my hardest to cut down on my wish list, I've come up with these three on my list that I foresee myself getting a lot of wear straight away. The VA MOP/YG 20 motif necklace, VA MOP/YG ear clips (regular size) and the frivole pave earrings. I think I can wear the VA ear clips daily and save the frivole earrings for weekends. I haven't worn any necklaces since I fell pregnant with my second and she is now almost 2.
> 
> I will definitely be getting the VA earrings as a casual piece. However I would like to add to this purchase either the frivole pave earrings or the VA 20 motif necklace.  I have a couple of diamond earrings already so I can't say that the frivoles are exactly filling a gap in my collection but I've been wanting the earrings to match my frivole btf pave ring for a while now.
> 
> The necklace on the other hand is something I don't really own. I used to wear more pendants in the past and only ever wear costume jewelry when it comes to long strands. However I'm concerned as to whether the 20 motif is something my toddler might find irresistible tugging. I also do not want the 2 x 10 motif option since I can't get over the connecting clips. If I ever wanted a shorter option I would rather do a double loop around my neck using the 20 motif or buy a 10 motif next time.
> 
> Sorry for the long post... But can you guys help me decide? Get two pairs of earrings and wait for my daughter to be a bit older for the 20 motif or get the VA set of a pair of earrings and necklace?


I think your two year old will tug on that necklace shy shy.  I would get the frivole earrings since you have been thinking about them forever to match your btf ring.  You can always get the necklace when your babes are older.


----------



## kimber418

MYH said:


> I think your two year old will tug on that necklace shy shy.  I would get the frivole earrings since you have been thinking about them forever to match your btf ring.  You can always get the necklace when your babes are older.


I think the VA YG MOP 20 would be a wonder addition to your collection.   You can always wear it when it is "going out night" without your daughter.  You would be surprised how much you may wear it when "tugging on it" will not come into play.  I love wearing my 2 ten MOP VA necklace wrapped around double for a more casual fun look.  You can do that if you feel like you may be picking up your baby on an outing.   The pave frivole will be a wonderful addition to your collection.  I wear mine at least one time a week.   Best of luck with your decision and purchases!  Enjoy...


----------



## bougainvillier

ShyShy said:


> Warning: long post!
> 
> 
> 
> Dear vca lovers, I'm currently traveling with my family and finally got a chance to step into a vca store (we have none in Australia). I originally had my heart set on a pair of frivole pave earrings, but everything in the store has made me weak in the knees... In the past I have tried to stay away from non diamond vca jewelry for fear of maintenance, but the vintage alhambra MOP/YG range is just so effortless and easy to wear!
> 
> 
> 
> After falling in love with just about everything, I've tried my hardest to cut down on my wish list, I've come up with these three on my list that I foresee myself getting a lot of wear straight away. The VA MOP/YG 20 motif necklace, VA MOP/YG ear clips (regular size) and the frivole pave earrings. I think I can wear the VA ear clips daily and save the frivole earrings for weekends. I haven't worn any necklaces since I fell pregnant with my second and she is now almost 2.
> 
> 
> 
> I will definitely be getting the VA earrings as a casual piece. However I would like to add to this purchase either the frivole pave earrings or the VA 20 motif necklace.  I have a couple of diamond earrings already so I can't say that the frivoles are exactly filling a gap in my collection but I've been wanting the earrings to match my frivole btf pave ring for a while now.
> 
> 
> 
> The necklace on the other hand is something I don't really own. I used to wear more pendants in the past and only ever wear costume jewelry when it comes to long strands. However I'm concerned as to whether the 20 motif is something my toddler might find irresistible tugging. I also do not want the 2 x 10 motif option since I can't get over the connecting clips. If I ever wanted a shorter option I would rather do a double loop around my neck using the 20 motif or buy a 10 motif next time.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long post... But can you guys help me decide? Get two pairs of earrings and wait for my daughter to be a bit older for the 20 motif or get the VA set of a pair of earrings and necklace?




I had a similar debate and I have a two-year-old as well. As my first I wanted a necklace and I wanted the 20 motif all YG the most. At the end I am getting 2 10 motifs. Actually I just got one and the second is on its way. My daughter hasn't really noticed the 10 motifs but I'm sure she will when I wear them both linked as a 20. Like kimber said, I'm going to wear the 20 when she will not be present. 

Frivole is so dreamy too. It's on top of my list. But if you were to get MOP YG ear clips for sure, I would get the necklace. But you cannot really go wrong with both!!! Good luck


----------



## phillj12

bougainvillier said:


> I had a similar debate and I have a two-year-old as well. As my first I wanted a necklace and I wanted the 20 motif all YG the most. At the end I am getting 2 10 motifs. Actually I just got one and the second is on its way. My daughter hasn't really noticed the 10 motifs but I'm sure she will when I wear them both linked as a 20. Like kimber said, I'm going to wear the 20 when she will not be present.
> 
> Frivole is so dreamy too. It's on top of my list. But if you were to get MOP YG ear clips for sure, I would get the necklace. But you cannot really go wrong with both!!! Good luck




I wouldn't worry about your 2yr old tugging it, it's not delicate (I mean your child won't be able to pull it to the point of damaging it) and the MOP can easily be wiped clean from sticky hands. I wouldn't let that deter you. I think since you don't have any significant long necklaces you will LOVE wearing the 20motif both with your little one and when going out at other times. Wish I had one! But I only have a 10 and 5.

Good luck! All are great choices!


----------



## cung

ShyShy said:


> Warning: long post!
> 
> Dear vca lovers, I'm currently traveling with my family and finally got a chance to step into a vca store (we have none in Australia). I originally had my heart set on a pair of frivole pave earrings, but everything in the store has made me weak in the knees... In the past I have tried to stay away from non diamond vca jewelry for fear of maintenance, but the vintage alhambra MOP/YG range is just so effortless and easy to wear!
> 
> After falling in love with just about everything, I've tried my hardest to cut down on my wish list, I've come up with these three on my list that I foresee myself getting a lot of wear straight away. The VA MOP/YG 20 motif necklace, VA MOP/YG ear clips (regular size) and the frivole pave earrings. I think I can wear the VA ear clips daily and save the frivole earrings for weekends. I haven't worn any necklaces since I fell pregnant with my second and she is now almost 2.
> 
> I will definitely be getting the VA earrings as a casual piece. However I would like to add to this purchase either the frivole pave earrings or the VA 20 motif necklace.  I have a couple of diamond earrings already so I can't say that the frivoles are exactly filling a gap in my collection but I've been wanting the earrings to match my frivole btf pave ring for a while now.
> 
> The necklace on the other hand is something I don't really own. I used to wear more pendants in the past and only ever wear costume jewelry when it comes to long strands. However I'm concerned as to whether the 20 motif is something my toddler might find irresistible tugging. I also do not want the 2 x 10 motif option since I can't get over the connecting clips. If I ever wanted a shorter option I would rather do a double loop around my neck using the 20 motif or buy a 10 motif next time.
> 
> Sorry for the long post... But can you guys help me decide? Get two pairs of earrings and wait for my daughter to be a bit older for the 20 motif or get the VA set of a pair of earrings and necklace?



Such a lovely dilemma ShyShy!!! I would get the mop earclips and pave frivole earclips since you would get most wear of them recently. The 20 motifs necklace purchase could be postponed a bit maybe 1 or 2 year until your little girl is not interested in playing with the necklace.


----------



## ChaneLisette

ShyShy said:


> Warning: long post!
> 
> Dear vca lovers, I'm currently traveling with my family and finally got a chance to step into a vca store (we have none in Australia). I originally had my heart set on a pair of frivole pave earrings, but everything in the store has made me weak in the knees... In the past I have tried to stay away from non diamond vca jewelry for fear of maintenance, but the vintage alhambra MOP/YG range is just so effortless and easy to wear!
> 
> After falling in love with just about everything, I've tried my hardest to cut down on my wish list, I've come up with these three on my list that I foresee myself getting a lot of wear straight away. The VA MOP/YG 20 motif necklace, VA MOP/YG ear clips (regular size) and the frivole pave earrings. I think I can wear the VA ear clips daily and save the frivole earrings for weekends. I haven't worn any necklaces since I fell pregnant with my second and she is now almost 2.
> 
> I will definitely be getting the VA earrings as a casual piece. However I would like to add to this purchase either the frivole pave earrings or the VA 20 motif necklace.  I have a couple of diamond earrings already so I can't say that the frivoles are exactly filling a gap in my collection but I've been wanting the earrings to match my frivole btf pave ring for a while now.
> 
> The necklace on the other hand is something I don't really own. I used to wear more pendants in the past and only ever wear costume jewelry when it comes to long strands. However I'm concerned as to whether the 20 motif is something my toddler might find irresistible tugging. I also do not want the 2 x 10 motif option since I can't get over the connecting clips. If I ever wanted a shorter option I would rather do a double loop around my neck using the 20 motif or buy a 10 motif next time.
> 
> Sorry for the long post... But can you guys help me decide? Get two pairs of earrings and wait for my daughter to be a bit older for the 20 motif or get the VA set of a pair of earrings and necklace?



My 2-year old tugs on all of my necklaces regardless of what is on it. She loves holding them in her hands and looking at the detail of the pieces. My VCA pieces have held up well so I would not worry about your toddler and just buy what you will enjoy more.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Get what you love and forget practical thinking. 
These necklaces are strong.
I have all three of the pieces you are contemplating. The pave frivole earrings are amazing. I'm wearing mine right now!!
I regret the mop va earrings because there are other options that seem to stand out more. I've stated this before on this forum- in retrospect I would have purchased the vintage yg pave. Those go with everything and are stand outs by themselves. The necklace is a classic


----------



## kim_mac

i would get the pave frivole.  love these earrings and you can wear them whenever you feel like it without worrying.  chasing a 2 year old and dealing with a long necklace is not fun.  not just grabby hands but constantly bending down and having a necklace dangling, ready to catch on something would bother me.  but in the end, get what you love and see yourself wearing!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kim_mac said:


> i would get the pave frivole.  love these earrings and you can wear them whenever you feel like it without worrying.  chasing a 2 year old and dealing with a long necklace is not fun.  not just grabby hands but constantly bending down and having a necklace dangling, ready to catch on something would bother me.  but in the end, get what you love and see yourself wearing!



This is such a great point !! 
I find the long length beautiful but annoying and have gravitated to wearing just one (ten motif)more often.


----------



## 123Isabella

Just got my YG large Frivole earrings and while they simply stunning and surprisingly comfortable, I'm still getting accustomed to their size and wonder if they're OK to wear everyday as I'd hoped to.   With that in mind, I'd love recommendations or photos for casual necklaces (other than the Alhambra which I'm still debating about getting) that would go with the earrings for everyday wear.


----------



## Junkenpo

123Isabella said:


> Just got my YG large Frivole earrings and while they simply stunning and surprisingly comfortable, I'm still getting accustomed to their size and wonder if they're OK to wear everyday as I'd hoped to.   With that in mind, I'd love recommendations or photos for casual necklaces (other than the Alhambra which I'm still debating about getting) that would go with the earrings for everyday wear.



I never have formal or dressy occasions, so my large frivole are everyday earrings. lol I did get to wear them to DH's Xmas party which was slightly dressier than normal, but usually I wear them with just about everything.  

Here are some older images I have on my computer. I'm wearing them with a tshirt & jeans and one of my favorite jade pendants. Other pic I've posted before is just a close up because I was happy about how it came out.


----------



## bougainvillier

I know I am supposed to put this away and open it up for Christmas but I need some real life wearing experience to made a decision before Christmas 

I just got a YG 10 motif last week and I am absolutely in love (my first VCA ). My doubt is whether I should get another 10 to link them, or exchange it for 20 motif. I work in a conservative office and big open neck is probably frown upon. My picture attached is my usual attire (maybe without the jacket most of the days but you get the idea). Is 10 motif too awkward dangling around there? Would a 20 motif look much better? I live in a cold climate so winter is super long, which I think also justify the 20 motif. I have a 2-year-old daughter to factor it in... 

Another thing is, on top of practicality, will the clasp link of 2 10s be annoying? Did you regret getting 2 10s instead of one 20, or the other way around? Thank you in advance!


----------



## bougainvillier

Junkenpo said:


> I never have formal or dressy occasions, so my large frivole are everyday earrings. lol I did get to wear them to DH's Xmas party which was slightly dressier than normal, but usually I wear them with just about everything.
> 
> Here are some older images I have on my computer. I'm wearing them with a tshirt & jeans and one of my favorite jade pendants. Other pic I've posted before is just a close up because I was happy about how it came out.



Wow, such a beautiful picture of them in front of the greens. You wear them well


----------



## SuLi

Hi everyone!  Just wanted to share my rose gold sweet bracelet!  I'm 5 months pregnant with my first and have had a really difficult time of it so far. I lost a lot of weight from being sick, so I finally broke down and took medication so I'm starting to feel better. I decided to treat myself to something little as a pick me up. This is my second VCA piece. I think I may have to wear it on the inner loop. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## dialv

SuLi said:


> Hi everyone!  Just wanted to share my rose gold sweet bracelet!  I'm 5 months pregnant with my first and have had a really difficult time of it so far. I lost a lot of weight from being sick, so I finally broke down and took medication so I'm starting to feel better. I decided to treat myself to something little as a pick me up. This is my second VCA piece. I think I may have to wear it on the inner loop. Thanks for letting me share!


What a fantastic pick me up, looks beautiful on you. Congrats on the baby, glad your feeling a little better for the holidays.


----------



## 123Isabella

Junkenpo said:


> I never have formal or dressy occasions, so my large frivole are everyday earrings. lol I did get to wear them to DH's Xmas party which was slightly dressier than normal, but usually I wear them with just about everything.
> 
> Here are some older images I have on my computer. I'm wearing them with a tshirt & jeans and one of my favorite jade pendants. Other pic I've posted before is just a close up because I was happy about how it came out.


So gorgeous and casual!   Thanks so much for sharing your photos!!!  I just tried wearing them with a very simple Jennifer Meyer bar necklace and am surprised how well it works!  So glad too to hear you wear them everyday!


----------



## CATEYES

SuLi said:


> Hi everyone!  Just wanted to share my rose gold sweet bracelet!  I'm 5 months pregnant with my first and have had a really difficult time of it so far. I lost a lot of weight from being sick, so I finally broke down and took medication so I'm starting to feel better. I decided to treat myself to something little as a pick me up. This is my second VCA piece. I think I may have to wear it on the inner loop. Thanks for letting me share!



Oh no! I feel your pain Was sick for entire first 6 months with both pregnancies. I eventually took the nausea pills even though didn't want to and it did help. So happy your feeling better! This bracelet is sure to help-looks perfect on you! Every time you wear it, you will think of your pregnancy. Even though right now hard, you will look back with fond memories every time you see little rose gold sweet


----------



## CATEYES

Junkenpo-These look beautiful on you! Yes if you don't have formal events and can pull these off for daily life, do so! I wish these looked good in me. I tried them on at the boutique and although I'm not petite, looked huge on me DH gave me look like wth are you thinking? Lol! But I love them on everyone here. Your pics make me want to go try them on again and see if I and DH have different reaction..... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CATEYES

Bougainvillier-I have same necklace and it gets so much use!! I can see what you mean about your work but to have diversity (like most of the ladies here suggest) get another 10 and connect the two together when you want the longer look. Then can unconnect when want shorter look.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

123Isabella said:


> Just got my YG large Frivole earrings and while they simply stunning and surprisingly comfortable, I'm still getting accustomed to their size and wonder if they're OK to wear everyday as I'd hoped to.   With that in mind, I'd love recommendations or photos for casual necklaces (other than the Alhambra which I'm still debating about getting) that would go with the earrings for everyday wear.



You will get used to them. Promise!!
How fabulous!! 
I usually do not wear a necklace when I wear these earrings but I'm a minimalist. 
Occasionally I will wear the frivole multistation necklace but my favorite compliment to the frivole earrings is a. 20 motif.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

SuLi said:


> Hi everyone!  Just wanted to share my rose gold sweet bracelet!  I'm 5 months pregnant with my first and have had a really difficult time of it so far. I lost a lot of weight from being sick, so I finally broke down and took medication so I'm starting to feel better. I decided to treat myself to something little as a pick me up. This is my second VCA piece. I think I may have to wear it on the inner loop. Thanks for letting me share!



So beautiful and delicate. 
Hope you feel better !!


----------



## simurgh

A www, a baby ... Congratulations!  the bracelet looks lovely on you and it's a perfect piece to remind you of your sweet baby.




SuLi said:


> Hi everyone!  Just wanted to share my rose gold sweet bracelet!  I'm 5 months pregnant with my first and have had a really difficult time of it so far. I lost a lot of weight from being sick, so I finally broke down and took medication so I'm starting to feel better. I decided to treat myself to something little as a pick me up. This is my second VCA piece. I think I may have to wear it on the inner loop. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## stylemechanel

bougainvillier said:


> I know I am supposed to put this away and open it up for Christmas but I need some real life wearing experience to made a decision before Christmas
> 
> I just got a YG 10 motif last week and I am absolutely in love (my first VCA ). My doubt is whether I should get another 10 to link them, or exchange it for 20 motif. I work in a conservative office and big open neck is probably frown upon. My picture attached is my usual attire (maybe without the jacket most of the days but you get the idea). Is 10 motif too awkward dangling around there? Would a 20 motif look much better? I live in a cold climate so winter is super long, which I think also justify the 20 motif. I have a 2-year-old daughter to factor it in...
> 
> Another thing is, on top of practicality, will the clasp link of 2 10s be annoying? Did you regret getting 2 10s instead of one 20, or the other way around? Thank you in advance!




Hi there! I think the necklace is stunning on you - and as for business I think the perfect length to peak through a slightly unbuttoned shirt. Although I do not own 2 tens at the moment, maybe down the road, I wouldn't hesitate to keep what you have and buy another down the road. I've seen the ladies here add the 2 tens and it looks flawless.

I really love what you have already! Congrats!


----------



## stylemechanel

SuLi said:


> Hi everyone!  Just wanted to share my rose gold sweet bracelet!  I'm 5 months pregnant with my first and have had a really difficult time of it so far. I lost a lot of weight from being sick, so I finally broke down and took medication so I'm starting to feel better. I decided to treat myself to something little as a pick me up. This is my second VCA piece. I think I may have to wear it on the inner loop. Thanks for letting me share!



So so so so pretty on you!!!! The perfect color for your skin tone. I am so sorry to hear about your unexpected "quezieness"  with this pregnancy, I really want to say I am so glad you are feeling better and that you were able to brighten your day and the past few months with something that looks so beautiful on you. Congrats on the baby!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bougainvillier said:


> I know I am supposed to put this away and open it up for Christmas but I need some real life wearing experience to made a decision before Christmas
> 
> I just got a YG 10 motif last week and I am absolutely in love (my first VCA ). My doubt is whether I should get another 10 to link them, or exchange it for 20 motif. I work in a conservative office and big open neck is probably frown upon. My picture attached is my usual attire (maybe without the jacket most of the days but you get the idea). Is 10 motif too awkward dangling around there? Would a 20 motif look much better? I live in a cold climate so winter is super long, which I think also justify the 20 motif. I have a 2-year-old daughter to factor it in...
> 
> Another thing is, on top of practicality, will the clasp link of 2 10s be annoying? Did you regret getting 2 10s instead of one 20, or the other way around? Thank you in advance!



Your necklace looks perfect on your neck. 
Just beautiful !!  Add a 10 motif. The clasps and not noticeable and you will gain so much more by having the flexibility of wearing yours as a 10 or a 20 motif.


----------



## PennyD2911

Junkenpo said:


> I never have formal or dressy occasions, so my large frivole are everyday earrings. lol I did get to wear them to DH's Xmas party which was slightly dressier than normal, but usually I wear them with just about everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some older images I have on my computer. I'm wearing them with a tshirt & jeans and one of my favorite jade pendants. Other pic I've posted before is just a close up because I was happy about how it came out.




Thx for posting pix Junkenpo!&#128522;


----------



## PennyD2911

SuLi said:


> Hi everyone!  Just wanted to share my rose gold sweet bracelet!  I'm 5 months pregnant with my first and have had a really difficult time of it so far. I lost a lot of weight from being sick, so I finally broke down and took medication so I'm starting to feel better. I decided to treat myself to something little as a pick me up. This is my second VCA piece. I think I may have to wear it on the inner loop. Thanks for letting me share!




Beautiful! Thx for sharing.
Congratulations on the little one. &#128522;


----------



## PennyD2911

bougainvillier said:


> I know I am supposed to put this away and open it up for Christmas but I need some real life wearing experience to made a decision before Christmas
> 
> I just got a YG 10 motif last week and I am absolutely in love (my first VCA ). My doubt is whether I should get another 10 to link them, or exchange it for 20 motif. I work in a conservative office and big open neck is probably frown upon. My picture attached is my usual attire (maybe without the jacket most of the days but you get the idea). Is 10 motif too awkward dangling around there? Would a 20 motif look much better? I live in a cold climate so winter is super long, which I think also justify the 20 motif. I have a 2-year-old daughter to factor it in...
> 
> Another thing is, on top of practicality, will the clasp link of 2 10s be annoying? Did you regret getting 2 10s instead of one 20, or the other way around? Thank you in advance!




Oh my bougain - PERFECTION! &#128525;&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;
You wear it beautifully! I love my YG 5 motif. I wear it all the time.  The YG 20 motif is number one on my 2015 VCA List. &#128522;


----------



## pigleto972001

Bougainviller it looks awesome on you. I have it too and it works well with blouses. 

Yes get another 10 or do as I did and get the 5 bracelet and it can be linked too. The clasps are not as noticeable if you wear your hair down. 

Enjoy it


----------



## bougainvillier

SuLi said:


> Hi everyone!  Just wanted to share my rose gold sweet bracelet!  I'm 5 months pregnant with my first and have had a really difficult time of it so far. I lost a lot of weight from being sick, so I finally broke down and took medication so I'm starting to feel better. I decided to treat myself to something little as a pick me up. This is my second VCA piece. I think I may have to wear it on the inner loop. Thanks for letting me share!



So sweet! Love it and congrats!


----------



## bougainvillier

CATEYES said:


> Bougainvillier-I have same necklace and it gets so much use!! I can see what you mean about your work but to have diversity (like most of the ladies here suggest) get another 10 and connect the two together when you want the longer look. Then can unconnect when want shorter look.





stylemechanel said:


> Hi there! I think the necklace is stunning on you - and as for business I think the perfect length to peak through a slightly unbuttoned shirt. Although I do not own 2 tens at the moment, maybe down the road, I wouldn't hesitate to keep what you have and buy another down the road. I've seen the ladies here add the 2 tens and it looks flawless.
> 
> I really love what you have already! Congrats!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Your necklace looks perfect on your neck.
> Just beautiful !!  Add a 10 motif. The clasps and not noticeable and you will gain so much more by having the flexibility of wearing yours as a 10 or a 20 motif.





PennyD2911 said:


> Oh my bougain - PERFECTION! &#128525;&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;
> You wear it beautifully! I love my YG 5 motif. I wear it all the time.  The YG 20 motif is number one on my 2015 VCA List. &#128522;





pigleto972001 said:


> Bougainviller it looks awesome on you. I have it too and it works well with blouses.
> 
> Yes get another 10 or do as I did and get the 5 bracelet and it can be linked too. The clasps are not as noticeable if you wear your hair down.
> 
> Enjoy it



Thanks for your opinion! That is great info and feedback. I was set on getting another YG 10 motif but I think I saw someone (possibly *pigleto972001*)'s picture of YG and Malachite 10 layered together and it was breathe-taking! I have always had a soft spot for emarald and it can also add some variety to my current jewelry collection. I cannot do 20 malachite now, but would adding some length to malachite 10 (say like 20 inches total) be a good choice vs another YG 10? I am so sorry I am making this such a big deal but I have issues on making a decision - I am normally decisive but when it comes to jewels, I just lose it. LOL. Thanks again!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks for your opinion! That is great info and feedback. I was set on getting another YG 10 motif but I think I saw someone (possibly *pigleto972001*)'s picture of YG and Malachite 10 layered together and it was breathe-taking! I have always had a soft spot for emarald and it can also add some variety to my current jewelry collection. I cannot do 20 malachite now, but would adding some length to malachite 10 (say like 20 inches total) be a good choice vs another YG 10? I am so sorry I am making this such a big deal but I have issues on making a decision - I am normally decisive but when it comes to jewels, I just lose it. LOL. Thanks again!



How would you add the length to the malachite?
If you like short necklaces you can get a 10 but should you decide to add another ten later, you might encounter challenges. Typically I buy two 10 motifs but I bought full 20's in malachite and turquoise for this reason.  These stones can be difficult to match and hard to find. 
You can always add another yg 10 motif later and won't encounter matching issues.


----------



## pigleto972001

Do you mean add the two inches to the malachite? Yes that was my pic  I ended up not getting it bc it wouldn't have worked w my wardrobe but it was a lot of fun trying it out


----------



## phillj12

bougainvillier said:


> I know I am supposed to put this away and open it up for Christmas but I need some real life wearing experience to made a decision before Christmas
> 
> I just got a YG 10 motif last week and I am absolutely in love (my first VCA ). My doubt is whether I should get another 10 to link them, or exchange it for 20 motif. I work in a conservative office and big open neck is probably frown upon. My picture attached is my usual attire (maybe without the jacket most of the days but you get the idea). Is 10 motif too awkward dangling around there? Would a 20 motif look much better? I live in a cold climate so winter is super long, which I think also justify the 20 motif. I have a 2-year-old daughter to factor it in...
> 
> Another thing is, on top of practicality, will the clasp link of 2 10s be annoying? Did you regret getting 2 10s instead of one 20, or the other way around? Thank you in advance!




I think one 10 doesn't have as much impact as a longer piece. I only have a 5 and 10 so can't speak about the 20 vs 10 but I don't love the clasps when I link mine together. I mean it's fine but the 20 would be nicer. Can you try the 20 doubled as an alternative to wearing it long? Either choice is a good one!


----------



## bougainvillier

texasgirliegirl said:


> How would you add the length to the malachite?
> If you like short necklaces you can get a 10 but should you decide to add another ten later, you might encounter challenges. Typically I buy two 10 motifs but I bought full 20's in malachite and turquoise for this reason.  These stones can be difficult to match and hard to find.
> You can always add another yg 10 motif later and won't encounter matching issues.



I was thinking about have 2 inches total added in between motifs, so I can layered it with my current YG 10 motif (original length). There is also another thought- adding 2-4 inches to the back by attaching some random chain. This way, if I decide to get another malachite 10 motif, I can still keep the original length (16inches 2x), so it won't be too long. I wear my hair down most of the time, so it would not bother me... I think I am leaning into the second choice now, any suggestion on where to get this "random chain"? I think I saw some post a long time ago, there is a place ladies get that.

Hard to match malachite is definitely great intel. Thanks! I wish I can do a 20 right away, but I will have to wait a bit.


----------



## bougainvillier

pigleto972001 said:


> Do you mean add the two inches to the malachite? Yes that was my pic  I ended up not getting it bc it wouldn't have worked w my wardrobe but it was a lot of fun trying it out
> View attachment 2835170



Yes, pigleto, this is exactly that picture I was talking about. Is the malachite here with 2 inches added in between motifs already?


----------



## bougainvillier

phillj12 said:


> I think one 10 doesn't have as much impact as a longer piece. I only have a 5 and 10 so can't speak about the 20 vs 10 but I don't love the clasps when I link mine together. I mean it's fine but the 20 would be nicer. Can you try the 20 doubled as an alternative to wearing it long? Either choice is a good one!



Thank you for your thoughts. I love both 20 and 10 and maybe 15 as well. It is more about the right outfit than being a statement for me though. I definitely think I would wear 10s as much as the 20s. Maybe I am wrong when I have the 20s, lol, who knows.


----------



## pigleto972001

bougainvillier said:


> Yes, pigleto, this is exactly that picture I was talking about. Is the malachite here with 2 inches added in between motifs already?




Hi!
Actually no, it's the regular unadulterated 10 malachite. I joined clasps w my 10 yg and this pic shows the two joined. The malachite does look longer but they are the same length!


----------



## SuLi

Thanks for all the sweet comments!  Does anyone else have a hard time putting the bracelet on?


----------



## cung

After lurking this topic for a long time, finally I have my chance to post my very first vca piece. Here comes the vintage Alhambra onyx pendant. Special thanks to texasgirliegirl and sweet ladies here for helping me what to get as I am so indecisive


----------



## 123Isabella

texasgirliegirl said:


> You will get used to them. Promise!!
> How fabulous!!
> I usually do not wear a necklace when I wear these earrings but I'm a minimalist.
> Occasionally I will wear the frivole multistation necklace but my favorite compliment to the frivole earrings is a. 20 motif.




Thanks Texasgirliegirl for your feedback.  I'm (slowly) getting used to their size and like your idea of keeping things simple without a necklace.   Curious though if you have a particular set of earrings you find goes best or you use most with the 10 or 20 motif, as I'm still saving up for the onyx necklace, 10 motifs at a time.


----------



## ShyShy

Thank you so much MYH, kimber418, bougainvillier, phillj12, cung, ChaneLisette, texasgirliegirl and kim_mac, for all your helpful insights. After thinking about it I went ahead and bought both pairs of earrings. DH was ok with me getting all three but I'm trying to resist.... As hard as I try I think resistance is futile... I think I might hop back into the store tomorrow for the necklace!! Oh please someone stop me! I feel so guilty and delighted at the same time!!! Argh!


----------



## HeidiDavis

cung said:


> After lurking this topic for a long time, finally I have my chance to post my very first vca piece. Here comes the vintage Alhambra onyx pendant. Special thanks to texasgirliegirl and sweet ladies here for helping me what to get as I am so indecisive


 
Congrats!  It looks so pretty on you!  I have the exact same one and I adore it!  I would love to know what other pieces you are thinking of getting next that might complement the pendant!  I have been obsessing over getting something to go with it, but it is so hard to find something that would work and is within my budget.  I considered the Sweet onyx earrings to match, but they seem too small.  I've also contemplated the onyx Perlee ring but I'm not sure that would make much of a statement.  I recently bought the Sweet MOP Alhambra bracelet as I think it could sorta go with the pendant, but I'm not totally sold on it.  Would love to know your thoughts!!!!


----------



## allure244

ShyShy said:


> Thank you so much MYH, kimber418, bougainvillier, phillj12, cung, ChaneLisette, texasgirliegirl and kim_mac, for all your helpful insights. After thinking about it I went ahead and bought both pairs of earrings. DH was ok with me getting all three but I'm trying to resist.... As hard as I try I think resistance is futile... I think I might hop back into the store tomorrow for the necklace!! Oh please someone stop me! I feel so guilty and delighted at the same time!!! Argh!



Sorry I'm more of an enabler than someone who will stop you. hee hee

If the necklace is something you already know you will purchase in the future and DH is OK with you getting the necklace in addition to the other two fabulous earrings then why not get it now?  There is no VCA where you live and you are not able to make any purchases until you travel to a country where there is a VCA boutique which might not be that often. And what if the price increases before you get a chance to come back for the necklace?! The necklace is a timeless and gorgeous piece that you will have for years to come.


----------



## allure244

cung said:


> After lurking this topic for a long time, finally I have my chance to post my very first vca piece. Here comes the vintage Alhambra onyx pendant. Special thanks to texasgirliegirl and sweet ladies here for helping me what to get as I am so indecisive



Congratulations! Perfect choice for your first VCA piece. I always come back to this pendant and keep thinking maybe I should add it to my collection.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

123Isabella said:


> Thanks Texasgirliegirl for your feedback.  I'm (slowly) getting used to their size and like your idea of keeping things simple without a necklace.   Curious though if you have a particular set of earrings you find goes best or you use most with the 10 or 20 motif, as I'm still saving up for the onyx necklace, 10 motifs at a time.



I wear the frivole earrings with my vintage necklaces most often.
Next often I'll wear diamond studs. 
I love the perlee hoops with the VA necklaces. They have the same beading as the necklaces and are the perfect compliment without being too matchy. The small size is larger than a quarter and they are relatively reasonable price - wise. 
I do have matching earrings for most of my necklaces but I prefer not to match the earrings to the necklace.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cung said:


> After lurking this topic for a long time, finally I have my chance to post my very first vca piece. Here comes the vintage Alhambra onyx pendant. Special thanks to texasgirliegirl and sweet ladies here for helping me what to get as I am so indecisive



This looks absolutely beautiful on you !!
It's perfect !!!  Great choice!! 
Are you pleased ?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ShyShy said:


> Thank you so much MYH, kimber418, bougainvillier, phillj12, cung, ChaneLisette, texasgirliegirl and kim_mac, for all your helpful insights. After thinking about it I went ahead and bought both pairs of earrings. DH was ok with me getting all three but I'm trying to resist.... As hard as I try I think resistance is futile... I think I might hop back into the store tomorrow for the necklace!! Oh please someone stop me! I feel so guilty and delighted at the same time!!! Argh!



Which ones did you get ?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

allure244 said:


> Sorry I'm more of an enabler than someone who will stop you. hee hee
> 
> If the necklace is something you already know you will purchase in the future and DH is OK with you getting the necklace in addition to the other two fabulous earrings then why not get it now?  There is no VCA where you live and you are not able to make any purchases until you travel to a country where there is a VCA boutique which might not be that often. And what if the price increases before you get a chance to come back for the necklace?! The necklace is a timeless and gorgeous piece that you will have for years to come.



Allure is right. If you will eventually get it just buy it now and enjoy the necklace. VCA will always have price increases. If DH is on board you should go for it.


----------



## phillj12

ShyShy said:


> Thank you so much MYH, kimber418, bougainvillier, phillj12, cung, ChaneLisette, texasgirliegirl and kim_mac, for all your helpful insights. After thinking about it I went ahead and bought both pairs of earrings. DH was ok with me getting all three but I'm trying to resist.... As hard as I try I think resistance is futile... I think I might hop back into the store tomorrow for the necklace!! Oh please someone stop me! I feel so guilty and delighted at the same time!!! Argh!




I say, "strike while the iron is hot!" If he's willing to get it for you, just get it! I was in a similar situation with a bag and in the end decided to go ahead and get it because, like the others have said, you'll buy it at some point anyhow, so get it before another price increase! Plus if you don't, I really think you'll regret it! Good luck!


----------



## Blingaddict

bocagirl said:


> What a lovely sweet 16 birthday present.  I'm sure she will treasure it always!


Thank you boca girl.. From everything that was on offer like a LV never full, Gucci bag etc she choose this without wavering!! Lol!! I've created an expensive taste monster...


----------



## kimber418

Blingaddict said:


> Thank you boca girl.. From everything that was on offer like a LV never full, Gucci bag etc she choose this without wavering!! Lol!! I've created an expensive taste monster...



 This makes me smile because my daughter got her first piece of VCA when she was 18 years old.  It was a turquoise vintage alhambra pendant.   She has treasured it for many years now and still loves it like the the first day she received it.  She wore my frivole earrings on her wedding day and loves to borrow my 20 motif necklaces whenever she comes to visit us.


----------



## ShyShy

allure244 said:


> Sorry I'm more of an enabler than someone who will stop you. hee hee
> 
> If the necklace is something you already know you will purchase in the future and DH is OK with you getting the necklace in addition to the other two fabulous earrings then why not get it now?  There is no VCA where you live and you are not able to make any purchases until you travel to a country where there is a VCA boutique which might not be that often. And what if the price increases before you get a chance to come back for the necklace?! The necklace is a timeless and gorgeous piece that you will have for years to come.



Thanks to this thread's enabling I've succumbed to all three pieces... I'm very happy I succumbed because as you've pointed out there's no point in waiting just to pay more for the same piece later!


----------



## ShyShy

texasgirliegirl said:


> Which ones did you get ?



Hi TGG, I got all three, the Frivole pave earrings, the 20 motif VA MOP and matching VA MOP earrings. Now I need to be good and live vicariously through this thread for the rest of the year or maybe two if I can hold out. There are just so many beautiful items to fall for its unbelievable!  Now I'm secretly glad we do not have VCA in Australia because I'd be hopelessly glued to their shop window...!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ShyShy said:


> Hi TGG, I got all three, the Frivole pave earrings, the 20 motif VA MOP and matching VA MOP earrings. Now I need to be good and live vicariously through this thread for the rest of the year or maybe two if I can hold out. There are just so many beautiful items to fall for its unbelievable!  Now I'm secretly glad we do not have VCA in Australia because I'd be hopelessly glued to their shop window...!



Great choices!!
You will love them forever. 
Now you need a diamond clover bangle ( wink wink). 
These are timeless pieces. Perfect choices. 
Enjoy them on good health!


----------



## ShyShy

texasgirliegirl said:


> Great choices!!
> You will love them forever.
> Now you need a diamond clover bangle ( wink wink).
> These are timeless pieces. Perfect choices.
> Enjoy them on good health!



Thank you so much TGG! I had so much fun trying on the cosmos pieces, the magic Alhambra 6 motif pave necklace and the frivole 9 motif pave necklace... Oooh so much to love... Hopefully I will be able to add on to my humble collection in the future!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ShyShy said:


> Thank you so much TGG! I had so much fun trying on the cosmos pieces, the magic Alhambra 6 motif pave necklace and the frivole 9 motif pave necklace... Oooh so much to love... Hopefully I will be able to add on to my humble collection in the future!!



Your collection is hardly humble!!
Many people dream of having what you just aquired. 
Have you already started thinking about what's next? It's a true addiction, you know


----------



## allure244

ShyShy said:


> Thank you so much TGG! I had so much fun trying on the cosmos pieces, the magic Alhambra 6 motif pave necklace and the frivole 9 motif pave necklace... Oooh so much to love... Hopefully I will be able to add on to my humble collection in the future!!



Yes your collection is definitely not humble. You have some pieces people can only dream of having. The pave frivole earrings and either a 10+10 or 20 motif vintage alhambra yellow gold mother of pearl necklace are both on my wish list but I will probably need to wait a few more years to acquire them as I bought one of my dream pieces not too long ago  

I can't wait to see what else you add to your collection. You are already off to a beautiful start


----------



## 123Isabella

texasgirliegirl said:


> I wear the frivole earrings with my vintage necklaces most often.
> Next often I'll wear diamond studs.
> I love the perlee hoops with the VA necklaces. They have the same beading as the necklaces and are the perfect compliment without being too matchy. The small size is larger than a quarter and they are relatively reasonable price - wise.
> I do have matching earrings for most of my necklaces but I prefer not to match the earrings to the necklace.



Yes, by my now warped standards, the Perlee are a basement bargain  They looked bigger but a quarter seems like a perfect size!  Thanks yet again for you amazing advice!!!


----------



## 123Isabella

Oh darn.  I just tried to order the Perlee YG small hoop earrings (after being enabled by TGG) and they seem to be completely out of stock in Europe (:   I hope they haven't been discontinued!   I don't have any hoops and I think they'd go perfectly with the 10 Motif Onyx vintage necklace I just ordered.  But maybe it's a sign I should cool it for 2014...


----------



## ShyShy

phillj12 said:


> I say, "strike while the iron is hot!" If he's willing to get it for you, just get it! I was in a similar situation with a bag and in the end decided to go ahead and get it because, like the others have said, you'll buy it at some point anyhow, so get it before another price increase! Plus if you don't, I really think you'll regret it! Good luck!



Hi phillj12, I actually went ahead and bought the necklace too. I feel like a helpless moth attracted to the enticing flames of vca..!


----------



## ShyShy

texasgirliegirl said:


> Your collection is hardly humble!!
> Many people dream of having what you just aquired.
> Have you already started thinking about what's next? It's a true addiction, you know



Yes!!! So true. I'm thinking of adding the cosmos pave pendant to compliment my Frivole btf ring and earrings (the frivole pendant being the same size as the earrings just felt a bit small), and the socrate 3 motif earrings and pendant to compliment my socrate btf ring. I'm also considering the VA onyx 20 motif and small cosmos pave ring.... I feel embarrassed to go on as my list is just ridiculous and endless. But I feel everything is so timeless that I could slowly add on piece by piece.


----------



## ShyShy

allure244 said:


> Yes your collection is definitely not humble. You have some pieces people can only dream of having. The pave frivole earrings and either a 10+10 or 20 motif vintage alhambra yellow gold mother of pearl necklace are both on my wish list but I will probably need to wait a few more years to acquire them as I bought one of my dream pieces not too long ago
> 
> I can't wait to see what else you add to your collection. You are already off to a beautiful start



Thank you so much allure244! Oooh, what did you get?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

123Isabella said:


> Oh darn.  I just tried to order the Perlee YG small hoop earrings (after being enabled by TGG) and they seem to be completely out of stock in Europe (:   I hope they haven't been discontinued!   I don't have any hoops and I think they'd go perfectly with the 10 Motif Onyx vintage necklace I just ordered.  But maybe it's a sign I should cool it for 2014...


 
They are available in the USA.  I don't think they are being discontinued.
Have you tried online?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ShyShy said:


> Yes!!! So true. I'm thinking of adding the cosmos pave pendant to compliment my Frivole btf ring and earrings (the frivole pendant being the same size as the earrings just felt a bit small), and the socrate 3 motif earrings and pendant to compliment my socrate btf ring. I'm also considering the VA onyx 20 motif and small cosmos pave ring.... I feel embarrassed to go on as my list is just ridiculous and endless. But I feel everything is so timeless that I could slowly add on piece by piece.


 I vote for the onyx 20 motif


----------



## allure244

ShyShy said:


> Thank you so much allure244! Oooh, what did you get?




I got the two butterfly between the finger ring with yellow sapphires and diamonds. 
I never got around to doing a reveal but here's a picture of me wearing the ring for the first time at the boutique a few years back. I kept thinking about the ring and finally decided to just take the plunge. I love her to pieces.


----------



## Bethc

allure244 said:


> I got the two butterfly between the finger ring with yellow sapphires and diamonds.
> 
> I never got around to doing a reveal but here's a picture of me wearing the ring for the first time at the boutique a few years back. I kept thinking about the ring and finally decided to just take the plunge. I love her to pieces.




Congratulations!! I have the same one and I love it!!


----------



## ShyShy

texasgirliegirl said:


> I vote for the onyx 20 motif



The onyx 20 motif is just so effortless isn't it? Sigh, why oh why does vca make such irresistible designs? What is your favourite piece in your collection at the moment?


----------



## allure244

Bethc said:


> Congratulations!! I have the same one and I love it!!



Thanks.  I would always  over your pictures with the ring. Now that I have one, I'm trying to wear the ring as often as I can so the ring doesn't seem as expensive to me as the cost per wear will be lower


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ShyShy said:


> The onyx 20 motif is just so effortless isn't it? Sigh, why oh why does vca make such irresistible designs? What is your favourite piece in your collection at the moment?



Tough question!
Diamond frivole earrings perhaps. 
I love my new LE gray mop pendant. 
Perlee bracelet. 
I've got a few LE vintage necklaces that I love but rarely actually wear. 
My most worn pieces are the large frivole yg earrings.


----------



## phillj12

ShyShy said:


> Hi phillj12, I actually went ahead and bought the necklace too. I feel like a helpless moth attracted to the enticing flames of vca..!




Yay!! What amazing pieces! We'll need to see mod shots!! Very excited for you!


----------



## ShyShy

allure244 said:


> I got the two butterfly between the finger ring with yellow sapphires and diamonds.
> I never got around to doing a reveal but here's a picture of me wearing the ring for the first time at the boutique a few years back. I kept thinking about the ring and finally decided to just take the plunge. I love her to pieces.



Oh wow it is AMAZING on you! I tried on the pink sapphire and diamond version but it didn't agree with me as well as the florals  Congratulations on such a lovely piece!


----------



## ShyShy

texasgirliegirl said:


> Tough question!
> Diamond frivole earrings perhaps.
> I love my new LE gray mop pendant.
> Perlee bracelet.
> I've got a few LE vintage necklaces that I love but rarely actually wear.
> My most worn pieces are the large frivole yg earrings.



Frivole is such a feminine and wearable design, I'm glad I'm earring twins with you on that one!


----------



## allure244

ShyShy said:


> Oh wow it is AMAZING on you! I tried on the pink sapphire and diamond version but it didn't agree with me as well as the florals  Congratulations on such a lovely piece!



Thanks  I also tried on the pink sapphire version but the pink blended into my skin tone more while the yellow popped. Is this what you meant by didn't agree with you or was it more the style? If it was the issue of color, perhaps you should try the yellow sapphire version sometime


----------



## cung

allure244 said:


> Congratulations! Perfect choice for your first VCA piece. I always come back to this pendant and keep thinking maybe I should add it to my collection.


Thank you. I'm so glad I got this to start my vca collection, very versatile and stand out at the same time.



texasgirliegirl said:


> This looks absolutely beautiful on you !!
> It's perfect !!!  Great choice!!
> Are you pleased ?



TGG, thank you for helping me in getting this pendant. It works so well with my wardrobe and "pop" on it without being overwhelmed but understated, which I love. Yes I enjoy wearing it Em hap banh bot loc va banh it, chi tuyet len an sang luon nhe pieces at home) and still cannot believe I got this




HeidiDavis said:


> Congrats!  It looks so pretty on you!  I have the exact same one and I adore it!  I would love to know what other pieces you are thinking of getting next that might complement the pendant!  I have been obsessing over getting something to go with it, but it is so hard to find something that would work and is within my budget.  I considered the Sweet onyx earrings to match, but they seem too small.  I've also contemplated the onyx Perlee ring but I'm not sure that would make much of a statement.  I recently bought the Sweet MOP Alhambra bracelet as I think it could sorta go with the pendant, but I'm not totally sold on it.  Would love to know your thoughts!!!!


This pendant is very affordable in terms of cost per wear, IMO. I am not a fan of onyx at all and afraid that could make me look old but it looks chic and young instead. Next on my list is yg frivole earrings, sorry but I am not a fan of clover motif earrings and perlee rings with stones but I love all pg perlee ring, so chic and great for stacking or wearing alone.


----------



## bougainvillier

allure244 said:


> I got the two butterfly between the finger ring with yellow sapphires and diamonds.
> 
> I never got around to doing a reveal but here's a picture of me wearing the ring for the first time at the boutique a few years back. I kept thinking about the ring and finally decided to just take the plunge. I love her to pieces.




Oh wow. Amazing. VCA isn't doing us any favors by making very single piece absolutely stunning! Congratulations.


----------



## 123Isabella

texasgirliegirl said:


> They are available in the USA.  I don't think they are being discontinued.
> Have you tried online?



You are so sweet!  I just tried the UK online site and presto they got them back in stock.  Not sure I'll get them before Christmas, but certainly before New Years! Thanks again and happy holidays!


----------



## nexiv

Hi all. Can anybody tell me if it's possible to purchase the pink gold single white mop clover sweet bracelet online in the US anywhere?


----------



## dialv

allure244 said:


> I got the two butterfly between the finger ring with yellow sapphires and diamonds.
> I never got around to doing a reveal but here's a picture of me wearing the ring for the first time at the boutique a few years back. I kept thinking about the ring and finally decided to just take the plunge. I love her to pieces.


Stunning ring!


----------



## nexiv

nexiv said:


> Hi all. Can anybody tell me if it's possible to purchase the pink gold single white mop clover sweet bracelet online in the US anywhere?



Actually ignore the US bit. Just online in general


----------



## 123Isabella

nexiv said:


> Hi all. Can anybody tell me if it's possible to purchase the pink gold single white mop clover sweet bracelet online in the US anywhere?



It's only sold in yellow gold online but you can buy it online in pink gold with a carnelian or pink gold sweet clover.   It appears all the countries offer the same items online.  I recommend phoning them Monday and trying other retailers like Harrods, etc.  

Best of luck!


----------



## 123Isabella

oops sorry repeated my entry somehow....


----------



## 123Isabella

texasgirliegirl said:


> Tough question!
> Diamond frivole earrings perhaps.
> I love my new LE gray mop pendant.
> Perlee bracelet.
> I've got a few LE vintage necklaces that I love but rarely actually wear.
> My most worn pieces are the large frivole yg earrings.



OK I'm officially used to the large frivole.  I LOVE wearing them even with jeans and a t shirt and can easily see them becoming my most worn piece as well.  

I admire your taste and suggestions and it got me wondering if you find yourself wearing your VCA jewelry almost exclusively, or if there are other brands you wear alot. 

Would also appreciate hearing from others on what percentage of the time you wear VCA jewelry versus other brands.


----------



## nexiv

123Isabella said:


> It's only sold in yellow gold online. The only pink gold bracelets are in carnelian or pink gold.   It appears all the countries offer the same items online.  I recommend phoning them Monday and trying other retailers like Harrods, etc.
> 
> Best of luck!



Hi, thanks for your reply 

Slightly gutted about no pink gold/mop combo but it's sort of a blessing in disguise. The longer I looked at the carnelian heart the more I realised a bold colour can be worn every day just like a neutral colour. Also that it'd probably pop more against my fair skin, and since I dye my red hair RED red now it may actually be "my colour". Cos I've never had a motif or a colour I feel represents my personality. But cliché as it sounds I'm feeling a bit of an affinity with hearts 

Also my birthstone's the garnet and my last name (forever) is Fox and foxes are red!

Really starting to feel like I might pull the trigger....!! Opinions? Would LOVE to see some wrist shots of the carnelian sweet bracelet! (Am totally coveting the effeuillage ring now too!)


----------



## texasgirliegirl

123Isabella said:


> OK I'm officially used to the large frivole.  I LOVE wearing them even with jeans and a t shirt and can easily see them becoming my most worn piece as well.
> 
> I admire your taste and suggestions and it got me wondering if you find yourself wearing your VCA jewelry almost exclusively, or if there are other brands you wear alot.
> 
> Would also appreciate hearing from others on what percentage of the time you wear VCA jewelry versus other brands.


It is interesting that you ask this question.  I do wear fine jewelry but as far as branded jewelry, VCA has become my true love.  I'll mix in an Hermes or Tiffany piece now and then.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

123Isabella said:


> You are so sweet!  I just tried the UK online site and presto they got them back in stock.  Not sure I'll get them before Christmas, but certainly before New Years! Thanks again and happy holidays!


So happy that you have found them


----------



## texasgirliegirl

123Isabella said:


> OK I'm officially used to the large frivole.  I LOVE wearing them even with jeans and a t shirt and can easily see them becoming my most worn piece as well.
> 
> I admire your taste and suggestions and it got me wondering if you find yourself wearing your VCA jewelry almost exclusively, or if there are other brands you wear alot.
> 
> Would also appreciate hearing from others on what percentage of the time you wear VCA jewelry versus other brands.


 
Thank you for your kind words 
You are discovering how special these earrings really are.  They are fun with jeans and  t-shirt but also stunning with a little black dress.  I love how versatile they are.
Because they are so shiny and sit beautifully on the ears they catch people's attention and are very flattering.  I wear my hair back a lot and sort of got to the point where I felt naked without them.  You definitely get used to the size.  I am getting very used to the pave pair now.  I had reserved them for dressy occasions but pulled them out for the holidays and I have worn them every day for the past week.  VCA is pricy but it's beautifully made and if you wear it often, worth every penny IMO.


----------



## rengb6

nexiv said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply
> 
> Slightly gutted about no pink gold/mop combo but it's sort of a blessing in disguise. The longer I looked at the carnelian heart the more I realised a bold colour can be worn every day just like a neutral colour. Also that it'd probably pop more against my fair skin, and since I dye my red hair RED red now it may actually be "my colour". Cos I've never had a motif or a colour I feel represents my personality. But cliché as it sounds I'm feeling a bit of an affinity with hearts
> 
> Also my birthstone's the garnet and my last name (forever) is Fox and foxes are red!
> 
> Really starting to feel like I might pull the trigger....!! Opinions? Would LOVE to see some wrist shots of the carnelian sweet bracelet! (Am totally coveting the effeuillage ring now too!)




I'll post one in a few days. I'm getting a sweet carnelian Alhambra bracelet for Christmas!


----------



## Blingaddict

kimber418 said:


> This makes me smile because my daughter got her first piece of VCA when she was 18 years old.  It was a turquoise vintage alhambra pendant.   She has treasured it for many years now and still loves it like the the first day she received it.  She wore my frivole earrings on her wedding day and loves to borrow my 20 motif necklaces whenever she comes to visit us.


Thank you for sharing your story about you dd. it's so special to share sentimental treasures with our loved ones and when they appreciate it!!


----------



## 123Isabella

texasgirliegirl said:


> It is interesting that you ask this question.  I do wear fine jewelry but as far as branded jewelry, VCA has become my true love.  I'll mix in an Hermes or Tiffany piece now and then.



I can now really relate to what you're saying.  I have many Tiffany items I wear regularly but never fell in love with, including the Tiffany Victoria medium size earrings and diamond filigree heart pendant.   And while I also really like some of my Cathy Waterman and Irene Neuwirth earrings, I wish I'd learned about VCA sooner and saved my money towards buying a few really nice pieces, especially when they cost less.  I may sell a few of my other things, but mainly I'll focus on saving up and, in the meantime, enjoying what I already am lucky enough to have (and to be getting soon)


----------



## HeidiDavis

Hello Ladies!


I have a quick question:  does anyone have the single motif yg vintage Alhambra pendant?  I'm thinking of getting it for an everyday necklace.  Does the finish of the pendant look more glossy or matte?  I've looked at photos of 10-motifs and it appears that the texture makes it look more matte, but I'm not sure.  Also, what are your opinions of the pendant?  I have heard that the yg can disappear into pale skin a bit.  Do you think it's a good choice, or at almost 3K, would saving up for something with more oomph be better?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dark Ennui

I was in the store recently and took some photos of a few amazing pieces. Thought I'd share. Sorry the photos may stink but the pieces definitely don't! Lol


----------



## ayala_jessica

Dark Ennui said:


> I was in the store recently and took some photos of a few amazing pieces. Thought I'd share. Sorry the photos may stink but the pieces definitely don't! Lol
> 
> View attachment 2838875
> 
> View attachment 2838876
> 
> View attachment 2838877




Oh dear thank you so much for these breathtaking eye candies ! They would sit well in Liz Taylor's collection ! The emerald invisible setting flowers is just one in a lifetime piece....!!! Sigh.....


----------



## nexiv

rengb6 said:


> I'll post one in a few days. I'm getting a sweet carnelian Alhambra bracelet for Christmas!



Awesome  Definitely share pics!

My other half and mum are against me getting this bracelet  I'm a stay at home mum so it's nearly the total amount of *my* money that I get in a year. But every year that goes by where I blow my previous cash on lattes, random rubbish costume jewellery off eBay for instant, short term gratification, and chocolate bars etc etc...I'm thinking yeah okay, going an entire year with very little disposable income for myself would be hard. But is the sweet bracelet worth it? 

The other thing to consider is I have quite large wrists (6.75 - 7 inches) and not really through being overweight so they'll always be big. Is the VCA sweet too small for a larger arm?


----------



## allure244

nexiv said:


> Awesome  Definitely share pics!
> 
> 
> 
> My other half and mum are against me getting this bracelet  I'm a stay at home mum so it's nearly the total amount of *my* money that I get in a year. But every year that goes by where I blow my previous cash on lattes, random rubbish costume jewellery off eBay for instant, short term gratification, and chocolate bars etc etc...I'm thinking yeah okay, going an entire year with very little disposable income for myself would be hard. But is the sweet bracelet worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> The other thing to consider is I have quite large wrists (6.75 - 7 inches) and not really through being overweight so they'll always be big. Is the VCA sweet too small for a larger arm?




I have tried on the VCA sweet before and while it was cute I felt that the clover was pretty small to wear as one bracelet on its own. My wrist is a little smaller than 6 inches. IMO you need to layer 2 or 3 sweets or
other types of bracelets for more of an impact. Also the clover does not stay on top of your arm all the time. ie with movement of your arm the one  clover could move to the side or bottom of your arm which would bother me. When I added up the cost of getting 2 sweets bracelets I decided I would rather save up for the regular vintage Alhambra bracelet because the motif is much larger and noticeable and even if the bracelet spins you can still see clovers on all sides.


----------



## Junkenpo

Dark Ennui said:


> I was in the store recently and took some photos of a few amazing pieces. Thought I'd share. Sorry the photos may stink but the pieces definitely don't! Lol



So gorgeous!  I love those green clovers.  Is this you modeling? Did you get to try them on?  I bet they'd be quite heavy.  Thank you for the pictures!


----------



## HeidiDavis

nexiv said:


> Awesome  Definitely share pics!
> 
> My other half and mum are against me getting this bracelet  I'm a stay at home mum so it's nearly the total amount of *my* money that I get in a year. But every year that goes by where I blow my previous cash on lattes, random rubbish costume jewellery off eBay for instant, short term gratification, and chocolate bars etc etc...I'm thinking yeah okay, going an entire year with very little disposable income for myself would be hard. But is the sweet bracelet worth it?
> 
> The other thing to consider is I have quite large wrists (6.75 - 7 inches) and not really through being overweight so they'll always be big. Is the VCA sweet too small for a larger arm?


 

Hi, nexiv!  I'm a stay at home mom of three, so I totally understand what you're saying!   As moms, we do so much for the other people in our life--I think it is a nice idea to buy yourself something beautiful and special to celebrate YOU.  I have the sweet MOP bracelet and I do like it.  It is definitely on the small side, but the quality and detail are excellent.  Honestly I don't think I could handle a bigger bracelet.  I use my hands so much that anything bulkier would probably irritate me.  I do think the 5-motif bracelets look gorgeous on other people, but for me, they wouldn't be practical.  You might also look at the Sweet pendant as well since the price difference between that and the bracelet is negligible.  It sounds like you are looking for a small piece to make yourself feel special, maybe remind you that yes, you are mom, but you are so much more!  I think it's a lovely idea.   


I have a really scrawny wrist, so I have to wear the bracelet on the inner loop (and even then, it's too big).  However,  I don't think it would be a problem to have VCA extend it by an inch or so.  They added an inch to my pendant at no charge, and I think this is pretty standard.  Good luck!!!!


----------



## Dark Ennui

Junkenpo said:


> So gorgeous!  I love those green clovers.  Is this you modeling? Did you get to try them on?  I bet they'd be quite heavy.  Thank you for the pictures!




No not me but I did get to try the emerald mystery setting and it was stunning. Not very heavy actually, it was very flowy and was the most comfortable piece! Such sparkle.


----------



## whiteonwhite

HeidiDavis said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> 
> I have a quick question:  does anyone have the single motif yg vintage Alhambra pendant?  I'm thinking of getting it for an everyday necklace.  Does the finish of the pendant look more glossy or matte?  I've looked at photos of 10-motifs and it appears that the texture makes it look more matte, but I'm not sure.  Also, what are your opinions of the pendant?  I have heard that the yg can disappear into pale skin a bit.  Do you think it's a good choice, or at almost 3K, would saving up for something with more oomph be better?  Thanks in advance!


 


I have this piece and I love it. Like you, I bought it for the purpose of an everyday necklace and it definitely fits the bill. The difference in finish is probably a function of the camera and the angle in which the MOP was photographed. My necklace has some gloss and iridescence to it. 
I think many would argue to save up for a bracelet or even 10 motif but I think this is a great first piece. For me, at my age and where I live a 10 motif would be too much/too dressy and I rarely wear bracelets (I feel like I am too harsh with them and don't want to risk damage to such an expensive item). Hope that helps! Looking forward to hearing what you decide.


----------



## Myke518

Hi all! Long time lurker on the thread, I've been truly inspired (i.e. tempted) by all the beautiful goodies you ladies have modeled! 

So I recently got a new job and wanted  to celebrate it with a new VCA purchase. Currently, I have the YG MOP alhambra earclips and YG MOP 5 motif bracelet. I am considering one of two-- large frivole earclips or 10 motif YG MOP-- in terms of cost per wear, which do you ladies think would be more frequently used? I work in financial services in a conservative environment, if that helps at all, and like to be "put together" on the weekend. I appreciate the thoughts and input in advance!


----------



## HeidiDavis

whiteonwhite said:


> I have this piece and I love it. Like you, I bought it for the purpose of an everyday necklace and it definitely fits the bill. The difference in finish is probably a function of the camera and the angle in which the MOP was photographed. My necklace has some gloss and iridescence to it.
> I think many would argue to save up for a bracelet or even 10 motif but I think this is a great first piece. For me, at my age and where I live a 10 motif would be too much/too dressy and I rarely wear bracelets (I feel like I am too harsh with them and don't want to risk damage to such an expensive item). Hope that helps! Looking forward to hearing what you decide.


 
Thank you so much for your input, whiteonwhite!  You and I sound very much alike.  I think the five-motif bracelets are gorgeous, but I just can't see myself wearing one.  I use my hands too much and anything dangling would bother me!  I think a one motif pendant is best for me on a daily basis.  I love the 10-motif necklaces and hope to own one someday, but for me, this would be a lot of jewelry to wear and would most likely be for special occasions.  So, you have the MOP pendant?  I was thinking of that or the all yg one, just because I could shower in it and not worry about damaging the shell.  Do you have to be very careful with the MOP or is does it hold up pretty well?  Thanks!


----------



## whiteonwhite

HeidiDavis said:


> Thank you so much for your input, whiteonwhite!  You and I sound very much alike.  I think the five-motif bracelets are gorgeous, but I just can't see myself wearing one.  I use my hands too much and anything dangling would bother me!  I think a one motif pendant is best for me on a daily basis.  I love the 10-motif necklaces and hope to own one someday, but for me, this would be a lot of jewelry to wear and would most likely be for special occasions.  So, you have the MOP pendant?  I was thinking of that or the all yg one, just because I could shower in it and not worry about damaging the shell.  Do you have to be very careful with the MOP or is does it hold up pretty well?  Thanks!


 
Yes, I do have the YG MOP pendant. To me, there's just something about MOP that I adore so it really was a no brainer between the MOP and the all gold version. Plus, I have a beautiful all YG Tiffany pendant necklace that is my other everyday "go-to", so  I didn't want to get something so similar.
Personally, I am naturally very gentle with all of my jewelry. I don't sleep, shower, swim, etc. in it. In fact, I'm not even a big fan of layering unless properly done in case it gets scratched. So unfortunately I'm not much help there, but I have heard to be very careful with it as far as exposure to things that will scratch, chip, dent or discolor (perfumes and the like).


----------



## hermes_fan

Myke518 said:


> Hi all! Long time lurker on the thread, I've been truly inspired (i.e. tempted) by all the beautiful goodies you ladies have modeled!
> 
> So I recently got a new job and wanted  to celebrate it with a new VCA purchase. Currently, I have the YG MOP alhambra earclips and YG MOP 5 motif bracelet. I am considering one of two-- large frivole earclips or 10 motif YG MOP-- in terms of cost per wear, which do you ladies think would be more frequently used? I work in financial services in a conservative environment, if that helps at all, and like to be "put together" on the weekend. I appreciate the thoughts and input in advance!



Congratulations on the new job! A new piece of jewelry is in order! Like you I work in the financial sector and appreciate your desire for a conservative statement look.. My vote would be frivole earrings which I recently bought and love.. For a nice and by comparison reasonable complement to VCA do look into a Meredith Frederick choker necklace which is made up entirely of gold beads...
Let us know what you decide!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HeidiDavis said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> 
> I have a quick question:  does anyone have the single motif yg vintage Alhambra pendant?  I'm thinking of getting it for an everyday necklace.  Does the finish of the pendant look more glossy or matte?  I've looked at photos of 10-motifs and it appears that the texture makes it look more matte, but I'm not sure.  Also, what are your opinions of the pendant?  I have heard that the yg can disappear into pale skin a bit.  Do you think it's a good choice, or at almost 3K, would saving up for something with more oomph be better?  Thanks in advance!


The yg vintage motifs are very matte.
If you want more pop I would encourage you to consider onyx or a beautiful color (like carnelian....)


----------



## cung

Dark Ennui said:


> I was in the store recently and took some photos of a few amazing pieces. Thought I'd share. Sorry the photos may stink but the pieces definitely don't! Lol
> 
> View attachment 2838875
> 
> View attachment 2838876
> 
> View attachment 2838877



These necklaces are for royal or red carpet...  too beautiful to see IRL


----------



## HeidiDavis

texasgirliegirl said:


> The yg vintage motifs are very matte.
> If you want more pop I would encourage you to consider onyx or a beautiful color (like carnelian....)


 
Thank you so much, texasgirliegirl!  This really helps me in my decision!  Matte definitely won't work for me.


----------



## HeidiDavis

whiteonwhite said:


> Yes, I do have the YG MOP pendant. To me, there's just something about MOP that I adore so it really was a no brainer between the MOP and the all gold version. Plus, I have a beautiful all YG Tiffany pendant necklace that is my other everyday "go-to", so  I didn't want to get something so similar.
> Personally, I am naturally very gentle with all of my jewelry. I don't sleep, shower, swim, etc. in it. In fact, I'm not even a big fan of layering unless properly done in case it gets scratched. So unfortunately I'm not much help there, but I have heard to be very careful with it as far as exposure to things that will scratch, chip, dent or discolor (perfumes and the like).


 


Thank you, whiteonwhite!    I am leaning toward the mother of pearl after learning that the all gold version is very matte.  I think it would disappear on my skin.  Unfortunately I am very bad about taking off my "everyday" pieces.  I sleep in them, shower in them, etc.  But I do have other special jewelry and stones that I treat more delicately.  The MOP pendant may fall into this category....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Myke518 said:


> Hi all! Long time lurker on the thread, I've been truly inspired (i.e. tempted) by all the beautiful goodies you ladies have modeled!
> 
> So I recently got a new job and wanted  to celebrate it with a new VCA purchase. Currently, I have the YG MOP alhambra earclips and YG MOP 5 motif bracelet. I am considering one of two-- large frivole earclips or 10 motif YG MOP-- in terms of cost per wear, which do you ladies think would be more frequently used? I work in financial services in a conservative environment, if that helps at all, and like to be "put together" on the weekend. I appreciate the thoughts and input in advance!



I've been thinking about your two choices. 
While I'm a huge fan of the large yg frivole earrings, I'm not sure that I would recommend them for work in a conservative environment. I worked in a conservative field for nearly a decade myself. For work I would go with the smaller yg frivole earrings or the mop 10 motif. The necklace will be more of a power piece since it's more readily recognized as VCA. You can later add another strand if you would like to wear it long. I think you need both the small frivole earrings and the ten motif  but since you asked, I would go with the necklace first. 
It's a timeless classic.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HeidiDavis said:


> Thank you, whiteonwhite!    I am leaning toward the mother of pearl after learning that the all gold version is very matte.  I think it would disappear on my skin.  Unfortunately I am very bad about taking off my "everyday" pieces.  I sleep in them, shower in them, etc.  But I do have other special jewelry and stones that I treat more delicately.  The MOP pendant may fall into this category....



Have you considered the new holiday pendant? It's gorgeous and photos do not do it any justice at all. The color seems to go with everything. It literally glows. I believe it's sold out in the USA but you may locate it elsewhere. 
So worth it.


----------



## katmb

nexiv said:


> Awesome  Definitely share pics!
> 
> My other half and mum are against me getting this bracelet  I'm a stay at home mum so it's nearly the total amount of *my* money that I get in a year. But every year that goes by where I blow my previous cash on lattes, random rubbish costume jewellery off eBay for instant, short term gratification, and chocolate bars etc etc...I'm thinking yeah okay, going an entire year with very little disposable income for myself would be hard. But is the sweet bracelet worth it?
> 
> The other thing to consider is I have quite large wrists (6.75 - 7 inches) and not really through being overweight so they'll always be big. Is the VCA sweet too small for a larger arm?



Have you had a chance to try on the one you are thinking about? I love my two sweets--turquoise butterfly and white MOP clover--and wear them both separately and together. But when i tried on the carnelian heart and the rose gold clover, they just looked blah on me. 

The adult sweets are generally 6.5 inches long. At least in the US, VCA will lengthen it for free within 90 days of purchase.


----------



## Myke518

Thanks Texasgirliegirl and Hermes_fan for your thoughts! I'm still torn but figured id head over to the vca store to try them on today, I think actually trying them on will help. Thanks again.


----------



## HeidiDavis

texasgirliegirl said:


> Have you considered the new holiday pendant? It's gorgeous and photos do not do it any justice at all. The color seems to go with everything. It literally glows. I believe it's sold out in the USA but you may locate it elsewhere.
> So worth it.




Thank you so much for the suggestion!  I would love to see this piece in real time.  It appears to be just gorgeous!  Does VCA release a LE pendant every fall/winter?  I LOVE the diamond in the middle!  It really takes the pendant to another level!


----------



## stay_chic

I have been catching up on everyone's beautiful purchases. Such eye candies!

I got my first piece of VCA before the last price increase (10 Motif onyx) and absolutely love it. For anyone thinking of a first piece, I strongly recommend it. 

Now the addiction. I have 10 motif YG and frivole earrings on my list. I have a very silly question. I don't have my ears pierced(I have easily scarred ears and last time I pierced them they grew back with scars), does anyone know if wearing the frivole (small or large) as a clip is comfortable for a full day? I will def go to the boutique to try, but won't be able to test it for a long time. Thank you!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HeidiDavis said:


> Thank you so much for the suggestion!  I would love to see this piece in real time.  It appears to be just gorgeous!  Does VCA release a LE pendant every fall/winter?  I LOVE the diamond in the middle!  It really takes the pendant to another level!


Yes. VCA releases a new pendant each year. 
I agree that they are special. 
This is my first one.


----------



## ShyShy

allure244 said:


> Thanks  I also tried on the pink sapphire version but the pink blended into my skin tone more while the yellow popped. Is this what you meant by didn't agree with you or was it more the style? If it was the issue of color, perhaps you should try the yellow sapphire version sometime



I don't know... Perhaps I was so drawn to the floral designs the butterfly one didn't sing to me as much? I never thought about the pink blending into my skin. I will try both colors on next time when I get a chance. Your ring looks so gorgeous on!! Congrats again and wear it in good health!


----------



## nexiv

HeidiDavis said:


> Hi, nexiv!  I'm a stay at home mom of three, so I totally understand what you're saying!   As moms, we do so much for the other people in our life--I think it is a nice idea to buy yourself something beautiful and special to celebrate YOU.  I have the sweet MOP bracelet and I do like it.  It is definitely on the small side, but the quality and detail are excellent.  Honestly I don't think I could handle a bigger bracelet.  I use my hands so much that anything bulkier would probably irritate me.  I do think the 5-motif bracelets look gorgeous on other people, but for me, they wouldn't be practical.  You might also look at the Sweet pendant as well since the price difference between that and the bracelet is negligible.  It sounds like you are looking for a small piece to make yourself feel special, maybe remind you that yes, you are mom, but you are so much more!  I think it's a lovely idea.
> 
> 
> I have a really scrawny wrist, so I have to wear the bracelet on the inner loop (and even then, it's too big).  However,  I don't think it would be a problem to have VCA extend it by an inch or so.  They added an inch to my pendant at no charge, and I think this is pretty standard.  Good luck!!!!



You're totally right. I want to own and enjoy something beautiful that I feel in have earned. I know the quality will be exceptional and I will stare at it all day long.
I thought about having something custom made instead for a couple of hundred quid less, but I have a feeling I'll still yearn deep down for a sweet and then will have to wait ANOTHER year to get one when actually I could be saving for my next one.


----------



## RS1972

Does anyone know the total carat weight of the frivole pave diamond earrings?
I've been looking everywhere and couldn't find it.
Appreciate your help as always!


----------



## nexiv

Can anyone tell me how long the necklace chain on the pink gold/carnelian pendant to both the first closing and the second is please? 

Thanks in advance! Also would love to see some pics of the pendant size compared to the sweet in any motif. Thank you x


----------



## ShyShy

RS1972 said:


> Does anyone know the total carat weight of the frivole pave diamond earrings?
> I've been looking everywhere and couldn't find it.
> Appreciate your help as always!



My SA said its around 1.74ct.


----------



## HeidiDavis

nexiv said:


> You're totally right. I want to own and enjoy something beautiful that I feel in have earned. I know the quality will be exceptional and I will stare at it all day long.
> I thought about having something custom made instead for a couple of hundred quid less, but I have a feeling I'll still yearn deep down for a sweet and then will have to wait ANOTHER year to get one when actually I could be saving for my next one.


 
Well, it may not be the most financially prudent thing (going a year without lattes or extras might be hard), but I think you should take the plunge!  I have made the mistake of settling before and it never ends well.  I usually buy something lesser and then still end up pining for and eventually getting what I originally wanted.  Consequently, in the end, I ended up spending more than necessary to finally be happy!  Dumb!  The sweet bracelet/pendant is lovely.  The vintage size is wonderful too.  You asked about the pendant length.  For the sweet, I think it's just under 16 inches.  And for the vintage, I think it's just over 16 inches.  Sorry, not sure about the inner loops.  But VCA will add up to 2 inches for free.  Good luck choosing something special.


----------



## RS1972

ShyShy said:


> My SA said its around 1.74ct.


 
Thank you!


----------



## Chanelle

Dear all am looking for the turquoise/yellow  vintage alahambra 5 motif bracelet its always sold out in the boutique near me  
Please help me find it and if possible intel payment and shipping


----------



## Blingaddict

Hope a wonderful holiday season is being enjoyed by all!! Best wishes for the upcoming new year. 
Requesting a little help from those who maybe in the know about the magic 2 motif mop gold ear clips...
Are they a combination of sweet top & vintage drop? Thank you in advance. The website doesn't mention the size. Also are these for pierced ears?


----------



## Junkenpo

In the long run, it is usually cheaper to buy what you know you would be happy with, rather than try to fill the hole with less expensive near-misses.  Of course, with VCA... the slippery slope of collecting comes in. lol

I started with 2 sweets, then added the 5 motif bracelet in onyx, then another sweet, then acquired the large Frivole earclips. I got bitten by jade addiction, so I have since sold off my sweets and now only have the earclips and the onyx bracelet. I am still hankering after vintage onyx earclips, but can't seem to save up between life interfering and/or more pressing jade needs. 

Here is my onyx bracelet with my most recent jade bangle - black/gray with carvings.


----------



## jeff1791




----------



## Junkenpo

Wow! *faints*


----------



## Bethc

If anyone is looking for one, Ann's has a LE RG/Letterwood alternating 10 motif.  I have the bracelet and the 20 motif and I love them.

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/co...s-d-amourette-and-pink-gold-alhambra-necklace


----------



## purplepoodles

Junkenpo said:


> In the long run, it is usually cheaper to buy what you know you would be happy with, rather than try to fill the hole with less expensive near-misses.  Of course, with VCA... the slippery slope of collecting comes in. lol
> 
> 
> 
> I started with 2 sweets, then added the 5 motif bracelet in onyx, then another sweet, then acquired the large Frivole earclips. I got bitten by jade addiction, so I have since sold off my sweets and now only have the earclips and the onyx bracelet. I am still hankering after vintage onyx earclips, but can't seem to save up between life interfering and/or more pressing jade needs.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my onyx bracelet with my most recent jade bangle - black/gray with carvings.




Two stunning pieces!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Bethc said:


> If anyone is looking for one, Ann's has a LE RG/Letterwood alternating 10 motif.  I have the bracelet and the 20 motif and I love them.
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/co...s-d-amourette-and-pink-gold-alhambra-necklace


 I have two ten motifs as well.
 It's a beautiful necklace that you rarely see.
There is one currently listed on a certain online auction site for over 26K right now so this one at Ann's is quite a deal.....


----------



## ChaneLisette

nexiv said:


> Can anyone tell me how long the necklace chain on the pink gold/carnelian pendant to both the first closing and the second is please?
> 
> Thanks in advance! Also would love to see some pics of the pendant size compared to the sweet in any motif. Thank you x



I took a quick pic before I left the house but did not have the opportunity to measure the length of the sweet chain yet. Hopefully this helps show the size differences.


----------



## bougainvillier

Hope you ladies all had a great holiday. Just hypothetically, you'd to get a bangle to stack with plain Cartier YG love bracelet for special occasions, which one you'd choose - Cartier Love YG full pave diamond bracelet and VCA Perlee diamond clover bracelet? Cartier is a little more money but more diamonds I think, I love VCA design it's more feminine but practicality (clasp issues) is holding me back. Thanks for your input in advance!


----------



## ChaneLisette

bougainvillier said:


> Hope you ladies all had a great holiday. Just hypothetically, you'd to get a bangle to stack with plain Cartier YG love bracelet for special occasions, which one you'd choose - Cartier Love YG full pave diamond bracelet and VCA Perlee diamond clover bracelet? Cartier is a little more money but more diamonds I think, I love VCA design it's more feminine but practicality (clasp issues) is holding me back. Thanks for your input in advance!




I would totally get the Perlee. That is my next purchase. I have the plain PG Perlee and love it. I wear the small Perlee with my size 16 WG Love and go very well together.  I have not had any issues with the clasp yet and am very pleased with its durability.


----------



## Longchamp

jeff1791 said:


> View attachment 2841572



Almost got blinded when I opened up this page!

Is that yours, if so, big congrats Jeff.  Very difficult to tell the time on that style.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

chanelisette said:


> i would totally get the perlee. That is my next purchase. I have the plain pg perlee and love it. I wear the small perlee with my size 16 wg love and go very well together.  I have not had any issues with the clasp yet and am very pleased with its durability.



+1


----------



## Metrowestmama

Suzie said:


> Wow, your collection is just stunning.



Thank you! And the hubby just added to it for a birthday/christmas/valentines day! His first VCA purchase for me. Will post pics soon!


----------



## bougainvillier

ChaneLisette said:


> I would totally get the Perlee. That is my next purchase. I have the plain PG Perlee and love it. I wear the small Perlee with my size 16 WG Love and go very well together.  I have not had any issues with the clasp yet and am very pleased with its durability.







texasgirliegirl said:


> +1




Thanks!!! And great to know about the sizing. I'm 16 in Love as well. Your stack must be lovely (I think I have seen some pics a while back)


----------



## 123Isabella

I just received for Christmas my 10 Onyx YG Alhambra necklace and I LOVE it.   It goes so well with my new Frivole large earrings, too.   I have definitely seen the VCA light, and recently ordered the Perlee YG hoop earrings in small, per Texasgirliegirl's recommendation.   I still have some money in my budget and was thinking I might end the year with a pendant.  I'm considering one of these and would really really appreciate advice!

1. Lucky Alhambra Butterfly pendant YG in Tiger's eye or White MOP

2. Butterfly Pendant YG, Diamond http://www.vancleefarpels.com/eu/en/product/VCARA63500/butterfly-pendant-1

or

3. Vintage or Magic Alhambra YG Pendant...not sure which color.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

123Isabella said:


> I just received for Christmas my 10 Onyx YG Alhambra necklace and I LOVE it.   It goes so well with my new Frivole large earrings, too.   I have definitely seen the VCA light, and recently ordered the Perlee YG hoop earrings in small, per Texasgirliegirl's recommendation.   I still have some money in my budget and was thinking I might end the year with a pendant.  I'm considering one of these and would really really appreciate advice!
> 
> 1. Lucky Alhambra Butterfly pendant YG in Tiger's eye or White MOP
> 
> 2. Butterfly Pendant YG, Diamond http://www.vancleefarpels.com/eu/en/product/VCARA63500/butterfly-pendant-1
> 
> or
> 
> 3. Vintage or Magic Alhambra YG Pendant...not sure which color.



You have some great new pieces 
Since you are interested in a pendant, 
why not wait to see what new pieces get released? I have heard that there will be pendants ...


----------



## gg1014

Ladies, I am a newbie here, but I have read the forum for a while.  I am a VCA collector and I have a bit of a strange question for you.  Have you ever received a "thank you" from VCA for perhaps a large purchase?

Thank you and Happy New Year!!
Jenn


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

texasgirliegirl said:


> You have some great new pieces
> Since you are interested in a pendant,
> why not wait to see what new pieces get released? I have heard that there will be pendants ...



Did they give you more details of what pendants are coming out? Thanks in advance!


----------



## 123Isabella

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Did they give you more details of what pendants are coming out? Thanks in advance!



Yes,details,please!  And thanks TGG for your helpful as ever advice!!!


----------



## Metrowestmama

The hubby bought me two VCA gifts for Christmas!! (They are also my Birthday and Valentines Gifts since all three fall within a month of each other!) It is a big deal because he never has bought me a VCA piece before! (I've made all my other purchases). But he obviously payed attention to my VCA obsession! 

I'll share the other in another post, but he got me my first VCA pendant!  A chalcedony vintage WG alhambra! The SA picked out what she thought was the best of the 5 they had in stock. 

What do you think? Is this a good one? My hubby is okay if I swap it for a different one as he knows I'm going to keep a chalcedony pendant in my VCA collection! And this is something I will be wearing everyday so I want to make sure it is a good Chalcedony stone! I noticed that there are clear stripes on mine (it picks up whatever color it is sitting on as you can see from the pics.) Not sure if that is good or not. 

Thanks for the feedback all!


----------



## Metrowestmama

gg1014 said:


> Ladies, I am a newbie here, but I have read the forum for a while.  I am a VCA collector and I have a bit of a strange question for you.  Have you ever received a "thank you" from VCA for perhaps a large purchase?
> 
> Thank you and Happy New Year!!
> Jenn



Most of the time I got a little box of chocolates but after a couple of purchases in one year, I got a bottle of perfume, which was fabulous.


----------



## ChaneLisette

Metrowestmama said:


> The hubby bought me two VCA gifts for Christmas!! (They are also my Birthday and Valentines Gifts since all three fall within a month of each other!) It is a big deal because he never has bought me a VCA piece before! (I've made all my other purchases). But he obviously payed attention to my VCA obsession!
> 
> I'll share the other in another post, but he got me my first VCA pendant!  A chalcedony vintage WG alhambra! The SA picked out what she thought was the best of the 5 they had in stock.
> 
> What do you think? Is this a good one? My hubby is okay if I swap it for a different one as he knows I'm going to keep a chalcedony pendant in my VCA collection! And this is something I will be wearing everyday so I want to make sure it is a good Chalcedony stone! I noticed that there are clear stripes on mine (it picks up whatever color it is sitting on as you can see from the pics.) Not sure if that is good or not.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback all!



Congrats! It looks great to me. I have the same pendant too and love it. Enjoy!


----------



## Coconuts40

gg1014 said:


> Ladies, I am a newbie here, but I have read the forum for a while.  I am a VCA collector and I have a bit of a strange question for you.  Have you ever received a "thank you" from VCA for perhaps a large purchase?
> 
> Thank you and Happy New Year!!
> Jenn



No, and I was disappointed.  In a span of two months I purchased two pairs of sweet earrings, a 20-motif necklace, a 5-motif bracelet, and the Magic single motif long necklace in letter wood.  All within a couple of months of each other.  Not a small purchase at all, and no 'thank you' at all.  No bday greetings (which was a month after my purchase.  Nothing.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Did they give you more details of what pendants are coming out? Thanks in advance!



My SA seems to hint about more of the large magic pendants...like what is currently offered in malachite and letterwood ..in white mop. 
You never really know for sure until it gets revealed.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Metrowestmama said:


> The hubby bought me two VCA gifts for Christmas!! (They are also my Birthday and Valentines Gifts since all three fall within a month of each other!) It is a big deal because he never has bought me a VCA piece before! (I've made all my other purchases). But he obviously payed attention to my VCA obsession!
> 
> I'll share the other in another post, but he got me my first VCA pendant!  A chalcedony vintage WG alhambra! The SA picked out what she thought was the best of the 5 they had in stock.
> 
> What do you think? Is this a good one? My hubby is okay if I swap it for a different one as he knows I'm going to keep a chalcedony pendant in my VCA collection! And this is something I will be wearing everyday so I want to make sure it is a good Chalcedony stone! I noticed that there are clear stripes on mine (it picks up whatever color it is sitting on as you can see from the pics.) Not sure if that is good or not.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback all!



Very pretty striations. 
Does it have brown in it  ?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

gg1014 said:


> Ladies, I am a newbie here, but I have read the forum for a while.  I am a VCA collector and I have a bit of a strange question for you.  Have you ever received a "thank you" from VCA for perhaps a large purchase?
> 
> Thank you and Happy New Year!!
> Jenn



Yes. 
Boxes of beautiful stationery , perfume , coffee table books , Daume rose sculpture.....


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

gg1014 said:


> Ladies, I am a newbie here, but I have read the forum for a while.  I am a VCA collector and I have a bit of a strange question for you.  Have you ever received a "thank you" from VCA for perhaps a large purchase?
> 
> Thank you and Happy New Year!!
> Jenn


 
I just received my birthday/Christmas gift from my DF (20motif yellow gold necklace and 10 motif onyx yellow gold necklace) And my lovely SA thanked me by sending me a lovely Diptyque 6.5 candle which I was completely surprised by, but in the past when I received my earrings she included a box of chocolates. VCA is such a wonderful and appreciative company. Truly a class act in my experience.


----------



## mp4

jeff1791 said:


> View attachment 2841572



This has always been my favorite timepiece!


----------



## Metrowestmama

texasgirliegirl said:


> Very pretty striations.
> Does it have brown in it  ?



Hi Texasgirliegirl! Part of the stone is clear so it picks up what ever color it is sitting on (in one of the pictures, it is on a brown chair - hence the brown stripes.) So not sure if the clear parts diminishes the value. Hence, my concern.


----------



## marksuzy

Does anyone own (or heard of) a Magic Alhambra pendant on a silk cord option? I saw one for sale on TRR yesterday and had not heard or seen this option before. It was a MOP in white gold and they listed the retail price at $3,200. 

Would love to get your expert opinions!


----------



## cung

marksuzy said:


> Does anyone own (or heard of) a Magic Alhambra pendant on a silk cord option? I saw one for sale on TRR yesterday and had not heard or seen this option before. It was a MOP in white gold and they listed the retail price at $3,200.
> 
> Would love to get your expert opinions!



I think it is a Alhambra charm in mop, a discontinued piece. I remember seeing someone posting pic of 1 like this in this topic, you could search back and have a look. BTW the one sold in TRR is such a good deal for a vca collector.


----------



## marksuzy

cung said:


> I think it is a Alhambra charm in mop, a discontinued piece. I remember seeing someone posting pic of 1 like this in this topic, you could search back and have a look. BTW the one sold in TRR is such a good deal for a vca collector.




Thank you! I did not buy it, but was tempted. I am contemplating a purchase in 2015, so thought I should hold off. &#128515;


----------



## babielovah

Does anyone know any reputable seller or store sells pre-owned vca? I'm looking for a 10 motif malachite necklace


----------



## tbbbjb

Hello fellow Van Cleef & Arpels addicts!

I wish you all a wonderful 2015 and may you all receive the best of everything: health, wealth, happiness and of course some special VCA pieces!

Happy New Years, Darlings!


----------



## I'll take two

tbbbjb said:


> Hello fellow Van Cleef & Arpels addicts!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful 2015 and may you all receive the best of everything: health, wealth, happiness and of course some special VCA pieces!
> 
> Happy New Years, Darlings!



Same to you


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Metrowestmama said:


> Hi Texasgirliegirl! Part of the stone is clear so it picks up what ever color it is sitting on (in one of the pictures, it is on a brown chair - hence the brown stripes.) So not sure if the clear parts diminishes the value. Hence, my concern.



I wouldn't worry. 
VCA would not set a sub standard piece of chalcedony. 
Every piece is different ....it's a natural stone. 
This makes it special IMO


----------



## bocagirl

Happy New Year everyone!!

I have a question / concern.  Yesterday morning when I was putting on my pink gold alhambra vintage ear clips, the clip fell to the floor.  When I picked it up, I noticed the post was not on the earring -- it was still in my ear.  I have only had these earrings for a few weeks and of that time, worn them sporadically.

Has anyone ever had this happen?  I will take them back to the boutique where I purchased them and hope they replace them (instead of sending them out to repair, since they are so new).  But I am concerned about the quality / durability of this particular piece since I don't think that the post should just fall off (there was no force or pressure applied, just putting them on like I normally would).

Any help / advice would be very much appreciated.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

babielovah said:


> Does anyone know any reputable seller or store sells pre-owned vca? I'm looking for a 10 motif malachite necklace



I have read here that yogis closet and Ann's Fabulous Finds are reputable although I've never purchased from them myself. 
Neimans occasionally gets in Estate pieces.
Have you tried finding a new piece ? If you are trying to save money some of the independents will ship tax free, depending where you live.


----------



## hopingoneday

bocagirl said:


> Happy New Year everyone!!
> 
> I have a question / concern.  Yesterday morning when I was putting on my pink gold alhambra vintage ear clips, the clip fell to the floor.  When I picked it up, I noticed the post was not on the earring -- it was still in my ear.  I have only had these earrings for a few weeks and of that time, worn them sporadically.
> 
> Has anyone ever had this happen?  I will take them back to the boutique where I purchased them and hope they replace them (instead of sending them out to repair, since they are so new).  But I am concerned about the quality / durability of this particular piece since I don't think that the post should just fall off (there was no force or pressure applied, just putting them on like I normally would).
> 
> Any help / advice would be very much appreciated.




Bocagirl, on my vintage earclips, the posts screw in and out. This way, they can be worn as clip-ons, or with pierced ears. It sounds as if your posts were not screwed in securely (all the way). I believe that that VCA is willing to solder the posts in permanently but I'm not sure if this is correct as I've never asked to have it done...


----------



## hopingoneday

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have read here that yogis closet and Ann's Fabulous Finds are reputable although I've never purchased from them myself.
> 
> Neimans occasionally gets in Estate pieces.
> 
> Have you tried finding a new piece ? If you are trying to save money some of the independents will ship tax free, depending where you live.




I've purchased from AFF and then had my SA at VCA take a look (for a piece no longer in production).  AFF is wonderful to deal with and very careful in their authentication process, in my experience.  I was so happy to get the piece I'd been looking for.


----------



## hopingoneday

tbbbjb said:


> Hello fellow Van Cleef & Arpels addicts!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful 2015 and may you all receive the best of everything: health, wealth, happiness and of course some special VCA pieces!
> 
> Happy New Years, Darlings!




Ditto!!!!!!!  Happy New Year, all!


----------



## hopingoneday

Coconuts40 said:


> No, and I was disappointed.  In a span of two months I purchased two pairs of sweet earrings, a 20-motif necklace, a 5-motif bracelet, and the Magic single motif long necklace in letter wood.  All within a couple of months of each other.  Not a small purchase at all, and no 'thank you' at all.  No bday greetings (which was a month after my purchase.  Nothing.




I'm very surprised to hear this.  My SA always gives me a thank you gift:  books, a glass butterfly, perfumes...


----------



## hopingoneday

babielovah said:


> Does anyone know any reputable seller or store sells pre-owned vca? I'm looking for a 10 motif malachite necklace




Betteridge also used to be a VCA dealer and frequently gets vintage pieces in. I have also heard that Alice Kwartler is very reputable. You are not going to get an amazing deal at either of these places, though. Probably just a small discount off of current retail.


----------



## hopingoneday

Metrowestmama said:


> The hubby bought me two VCA gifts for Christmas!! (They are also my Birthday and Valentines Gifts since all three fall within a month of each other!) It is a big deal because he never has bought me a VCA piece before! (I've made all my other purchases). But he obviously payed attention to my VCA obsession!
> 
> I'll share the other in another post, but he got me my first VCA pendant!  A chalcedony vintage WG alhambra! The SA picked out what she thought was the best of the 5 they had in stock.
> 
> What do you think? Is this a good one? My hubby is okay if I swap it for a different one as he knows I'm going to keep a chalcedony pendant in my VCA collection! And this is something I will be wearing everyday so I want to make sure it is a good Chalcedony stone! I noticed that there are clear stripes on mine (it picks up whatever color it is sitting on as you can see from the pics.) Not sure if that is good or not.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback all!




Your pendant looks beautiful.   VCA is very careful in only accepting the best grade of all of the stones that they set. After that, it is purely a matter of personal taste what you like best!  For instance with the turquoise, some prefer a very bright blue and some prefer the lighter shades. You should take a look at the different chalcedony pendants that VCA has and determine what you like best. I think the one shown in these photos looks absolutely lovely.


----------



## bocagirl

hopingoneday said:


> Bocagirl, on my vintage earclips, the posts screw in and out. This way, they can be worn as clip-ons, or with pierced ears. It sounds as if your posts were not screwed in securely (all the way). I believe that that VCA is willing to solder the posts in permanently but I'm not sure if this is correct as I've never asked to have it done...



Thank you!  I had a look and can't see any striations on the post (of course this may be age-related).  I did try to screw the post back in a few times, but it wasn't working; I didn't want to try much more and risk dropping the post and not be able to find it.

I will have to pop in the boutique next week and see what they say.  I have never had any problems with either of my Tiffany sets of earrings and I have owned them for several years.  I'm very disappointed as I wanted to wear the VCA earrings to dinner tonight :cry::cry:.


----------



## HeidiDavis

Does anyone know when the new pieces will be announced?  I'm new to VCA, so I don't know if the launch of new designs happens at a regular time each year or if it just happens whenever.  Thanks!


----------



## hopingoneday

bocagirl said:


> Thank you!  I had a look and can't see any striations on the post (of course this may be age-related).  I did try to screw the post back in a few times, but it wasn't working; I didn't want to try much more and risk dropping the post and not be able to find it.
> 
> I will have to pop in the boutique next week and see what they say.  I have never had any problems with either of my Tiffany sets of earrings and I have owned them for several years.  I'm very disappointed as I wanted to wear the VCA earrings to dinner tonight :cry::cry:.




So sorry, this should really not have happened!!  I hope they can fix them quickly.


----------



## Coconuts40

hopingoneday said:


> I'm very surprised to hear this.  My SA always gives me a thank you gift:  books, a glass butterfly, perfumes...



Happy New Year everyone!

Yes, I am noticing on this forum that most people have very generous SA's.  Are these gifts from purchases made directly at a VCA boutique?

I live in Canada, where the only authorized retailer that sells VCA is at a jewelry boutique named Birks.  This is where I purchased all of my VCA jewelry.  I was extremely disappointed I didn't even get a separate thank-you card, and absolutely no gift at all, considering the volume I purchased in a matter of about 2 months.  But perhaps this has nothing to do with VCA, as it has to do with the store.

If there are any Canadian Birks shoppers on this forum, I would be interested to know if they received any gifts with their VCA purchase?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Coconuts40 said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> Yes, I am noticing on this forum that most people have very generous SA's.  Are these gifts from purchases made directly at a VCA boutique?
> 
> I live in Canada, where the only authorized retailer that sells VCA is at a jewelry boutique named Birks.  This is where I purchased all of my VCA jewelry.  I was extremely disappointed I didn't even get a separate thank-you card, and absolutely no gift at all, considering the volume I purchased in a matter of about 2 months.  But perhaps this has nothing to do with VCA, as it has to do with the store.
> 
> If there are any Canadian Birks shoppers on this forum, I would be interested to know if they received any gifts with their VCA purchase?



I have noticed that the boutiques give the gifts. The department stores don't typically do this so I would consider this a store policy and not take offense from your SA.  I'm sure that you are enjoying your lovely pieces.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bocagirl said:


> Happy New Year everyone!!
> 
> I have a question / concern.  Yesterday morning when I was putting on my pink gold alhambra vintage ear clips, the clip fell to the floor.  When I picked it up, I noticed the post was not on the earring -- it was still in my ear.  I have only had these earrings for a few weeks and of that time, worn them sporadically.
> 
> Has anyone ever had this happen?  I will take them back to the boutique where I purchased them and hope they replace them (instead of sending them out to repair, since they are so new).  But I am concerned about the quality / durability of this particular piece since I don't think that the post should just fall off (there was no force or pressure applied, just putting them on like I normally would).
> 
> Any help / advice would be very much appreciated.



Don't worry. 
I completely understand how upset you must feel because the same thing happenned to me with my pave frivole earrings. 
These earrings have screw posts. If you have a tiny set of pliers or tweezers you can probably screw them back in yourself. These earrings are made to convert easily from posts to clip ons. 
Some people have their earrings "laser locked" permanently. VCA will do this for you. 
There was a time when the pave frivole earrings had quite a few complaints so many of us had ours lasered. If you have tiny pliers hold the post still and rotate the earring. If you have trouble and aren't near a VCA or Neimans a local jeweler can screw them back. 
Try not to worry


----------



## dialv

Coconuts40 said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> Yes, I am noticing on this forum that most people have very generous SA's.  Are these gifts from purchases made directly at a VCA boutique?
> 
> I live in Canada, where the only authorized retailer that sells VCA is at a jewelry boutique named Birks.  This is where I purchased all of my VCA jewelry.  I was extremely disappointed I didn't even get a separate thank-you card, and absolutely no gift at all, considering the volume I purchased in a matter of about 2 months.  But perhaps this has nothing to do with VCA, as it has to do with the store.
> 
> If there are any Canadian Birks shoppers on this forum, I would be interested to know if they received any gifts with their VCA purchase?


I purchase mine from Birks and although my SA is very nice to deal with and I have a good collection I have not received anything.


----------



## dialv

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have noticed that the boutiques give the gifts. The department stores don't typically do this so I would consider this a store policy and not take offense from your SA.  I'm sure that you are enjoying your lovely pieces.


That makes sense.


----------



## Bethc

tbbbjb said:


> Hello fellow Van Cleef & Arpels addicts!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful 2015 and may you all receive the best of everything: health, wealth, happiness and of course some special VCA pieces!
> 
> Happy New Years, Darlings!




Same to you!! Happy New year everyone!!


----------



## Candice0985

Coconuts40 said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am noticing on this forum that most people have very generous SA's.  Are these gifts from purchases made directly at a VCA boutique?
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Canada, where the only authorized retailer that sells VCA is at a jewelry boutique named Birks.  This is where I purchased all of my VCA jewelry.  I was extremely disappointed I didn't even get a separate thank-you card, and absolutely no gift at all, considering the volume I purchased in a matter of about 2 months.  But perhaps this has nothing to do with VCA, as it has to do with the store.
> 
> 
> 
> If there are any Canadian Birks shoppers on this forum, I would be interested to know if they received any gifts with their VCA purchase?




I've never received a gift from Birks, my Florida SA always sends extra travel pouches, birthday cards and other gifts. I've never been impressed with Birks VCA Service &#128078;


----------



## Suzie

babielovah said:


> Does anyone know any reputable seller or store sells pre-owned vca? I'm looking for a 10 motif malachite necklace



Betteridge, I have purchased from them and they were very good to deal with.


----------



## Suzie

tbbbjb said:


> Hello fellow Van Cleef & Arpels addicts!
> 
> I wish you all a wonderful 2015 and may you all receive the best of everything: health, wealth, happiness and of course some special VCA pieces!
> 
> Happy New Years, Darlings!



Back at you babe.


----------



## dessert1st

Happy New Years my VCA loving TPF friends!  Wishing you all a year full of love, happiness, peace, good health, fortune and more beautiful VCA of course!  Thanks for making this a great place to take refuge.


----------



## Bagzzonly

Hi Ladies ~ I enjoy reading this thread with all the insight and even more so love seeing all your beautiful pieces!  I acquired my second piece of VCA last week, the 11-magic necklace, and already started to scoping out #3 (first piece is single Magic pendent).  What would you recommend?  I am thinking the vintage 5 motif MP bracelet.  My only reservation is stacking it... Can/should it be with other bracelets like the Love or JUC?  I also love the between-the-finger Alhambra...  Or the single Magic ring, but do you find it to be too much to wear both the 11-magic and ring together?  Thanks for your input!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

wonger1024 said:


> Hi Ladies ~ I enjoy reading this thread with all the insight and even more so love seeing all your beautiful pieces!  I acquired my second piece of VCA last week, the 11-magic necklace, and already started to scoping out #3 (first piece is single Magic pendent).  What would you recommend?  I am thinking the vintage 5 motif MP bracelet.  My only reservation is stacking it... Can/should it be with other bracelets like the Love or JUC?  I also love the between-the-finger Alhambra...  Or the single Magic ring, but do you find it to be too much to wear both the 11-magic and ring together?  Thanks for your input!!



Have you considered earrings?


----------



## Bagzzonly

texasgirliegirl said:


> Have you considered earrings?




Yes, I did look at the collection ... And was thinking the Perlee hoops would suit me best as I like to wear bigger/droopy earrings.  Would you recommend those?  Thanks for your reply!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

wonger1024 said:


> Yes, I did look at the collection ... And was thinking the Perlee hoops would suit me best as I like to wear bigger/droopy earrings.  Would you recommend those?  Thanks for your reply!



The perlee hoops are great. They are nice because they echo the beading on the vintage Alhambra pieces. They redesigned the small hoops to have angled posts just like the larger sizes ( allowing them to lay better/ flat vs sticking out).  The small perlee earrings are a nice size...slightly larger than a quarter. You can also get them with diamonds ( swoon)...
The perlee variation hoops are gorgeous. 
Several nice choices.


----------



## Bagzzonly

texasgirliegirl said:


> The perlee hoops are great. They are nice because they echo the beading on the vintage Alhambra pieces. They redesigned the small hoops to have angled posts just like the larger sizes ( allowing them to lay better/ flat vs sticking out).  The small perlee earrings are a nice size...slightly larger than a quarter. You can also get them with diamonds ( swoon)...
> 
> The perlee variation hoops are gorgeous.
> 
> Several nice choices.




Thank you so much for the information...will definitely give them a try the next time I'm at the boutique.


----------



## NewBe

hi all, 

i'm totally new to this website but enjoyed reading your thoughts on VCA jewelries.

have any of you tried on the vintage alhambra 20 motif necklace in white gold chalcedony stone?  is it easy to match or wear it on daily basis?

how often does VCA increase its price?  when does it usually happen? or is there one coming up soon?

thank you all in advance for the input =)


----------



## purseinsanity

Happy New Year's everyone!


----------



## purseinsanity

Does anyone own a Lotus ring?  I recently saw one online for the first time and I'm obsessed.  If someone owns it, can you post modeling pictures please?  I'm fascinated!


----------



## purseinsanity

My new Malachite ring I got for Christmas!  I'm so in love with Malachite.  I had to send it back to get resized and as usual, VCA has given me impeccable customer service!  (The ring is beautiful; my nails, not so much, eek!)


----------



## loves

purseinsanity said:


> Does anyone own a Lotus ring?  I recently saw one online for the first time and I'm obsessed.  If someone owns it, can you post modeling pictures please?  I'm fascinated!




The between the finger lotus? You have to try it on. It's beautiful but luckily it did not sit well on me. Happy new year!


----------



## loves

Happy new year VCA lovers! Let's start the year off with butterflies and flowers


----------



## purseinsanity

Lol why do say luckily?


----------



## Blingaddict

Happy new year everyone!! 
My new year started off superbly &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;
The magic 3 motif in white gold with white & grey mop & chalcedony &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;
 Chalcedony is a glorious stone!


----------



## Blingaddict

purseinsanity said:


> My new Malachite ring I got for Christmas!  I'm so in love with Malachite.  I had to send it back to get resized and as usual, VCA has given me impeccable customer service!  (The ring is beautiful; my nails, not so much, eek!)




Absolutely gorgeous &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;
You have lovely long elegant hands & the rings is beautiful.


----------



## Suzie

purseinsanity said:


> My new Malachite ring I got for Christmas!  I'm so in love with Malachite.  I had to send it back to get resized and as usual, VCA has given me impeccable customer service!  (The ring is beautiful; my nails, not so much, eek!)



Wow, the malachite looks abfab on you, I wish they had it with WG,


----------



## loves

purseinsanity said:


> My new Malachite ring I got for Christmas!  I'm so in love with Malachite.  I had to send it back to get resized and as usual, VCA has given me impeccable customer service!  (The ring is beautiful; my nails, not so much, eek!)




This is beautiful on you...




Blingaddict said:


> Happy new year everyone!!
> My new year started off superbly &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;
> The magic 3 motif in white gold with white & grey mop & chalcedony &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;
> Chalcedony is a glorious stone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2850775




I have this on my wish list, it's gorgeous!




purseinsanity said:


> Lol why do say luckily?




Lol


----------



## Suzie

loves said:


> Happy new year VCA lovers! Let's start the year off with butterflies and flowers
> View attachment 2850766



Wow! Just wow! How stunning.


----------



## Suzie

Blingaddict said:


> Happy new year everyone!!
> My new year started off superbly &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;
> The magic 3 motif in white gold with white & grey mop & chalcedony &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;
> Chalcedony is a glorious stone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2850775



These earning are absolutely stunning on you, congrats.


----------



## dessert1st

NewBe said:


> hi all,
> 
> i'm totally new to this website but enjoyed reading your thoughts on VCA jewelries.
> 
> have any of you tried on the vintage alhambra 20 motif necklace in white gold chalcedony stone?  is it easy to match or wear it on daily basis?
> 
> how often does VCA increase its price?  when does it usually happen? or is there one coming up soon?
> 
> thank you all in advance for the input =)




Hi-
I love the Chalcedony but did not buy it.  Instead I got the WG MOP because they served practically the same purpose for less money.  For the 20 chalcedony I could get a 20 MOP plus earrings.  

The colors are more gray and blue hues but still a great neutral.  I think it's fairly easy to match and wear regularly.  For me it was all about price and that would have been my first piece so I opted for something else which I don't regret. 

My SA said she doesn't know of another price increase as of yet.  Hard to say and they say sometimes they don't get a lot of advance notice so keep that in mind.  

Hopefully you can try it on because it's honestly the best way to really know if it will work for you.


----------



## cung

loves said:


> Happy new year VCA lovers! Let's start the year off with butterflies and flowers
> View attachment 2850766



Wow, just wow!!! I am always admired vca flower and butterfly motifs... Such a beauty treasure you have


----------



## dolphingirl

purseinsanity said:


> My new Malachite ring I got for Christmas!  I'm so in love with Malachite.  I had to send it back to get resized and as usual, VCA has given me impeccable customer service!  (The ring is beautiful; my nails, not so much, eek!)



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## dolphingirl

loves said:


> Happy new year VCA lovers! Let's start the year off with butterflies and flowers
> View attachment 2850766




Oh, I faint.  Too nice!!


----------



## dolphingirl

Blingaddict said:


> Happy new year everyone!!
> My new year started off superbly &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;
> The magic 3 motif in white gold with white & grey mop & chalcedony &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;
> Chalcedony is a glorious stone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2850775





I died!  Seeing too many gorgy things here.  

Happy New Year everyone.  I have nothing to show so I will just drool over all the lovely pieces here.


----------



## stylemechanel

Blingaddict said:


> Happy new year everyone!!
> My new year started off superbly &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;
> The magic 3 motif in white gold with white & grey mop & chalcedony &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;
> Chalcedony is a glorious stone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2850775





loves said:


> Happy new year VCA lovers! Let's start the year off with butterflies and flowers
> View attachment 2850766





purseinsanity said:


> My new Malachite ring I got for Christmas!  I'm so in love with Malachite.  I had to send it back to get resized and as usual, VCA has given me impeccable customer service!  (The ring is beautiful; my nails, not so much, eek!)



Just coming up for air after the hectic holiday season and I just want to wow!!! Ladies congratulations on all your beautiful pieces. Each one is amazing.


----------



## phillj12

purseinsanity said:


> My new Malachite ring I got for Christmas!  I'm so in love with Malachite.  I had to send it back to get resized and as usual, VCA has given me impeccable customer service!  (The ring is beautiful; my nails, not so much, eek!)




Beautiful, love the ring...but the entire look...VCA, rolex and Love is amazing! Congrats!


----------



## Bagzzonly

Such a treat to see your modeling pics, ladies!  Thank you for sharing &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;.


----------



## NewBe

Thank you so much dessert1st, I agreed that the MOP+earrings are seems a better deal than just the chalcedony.  But i got this thing about the blue color
I tired looking up on the web to see if there is anyone picture wearing the 20motifs chalcedony, but can't find it...just the necklace itself.   The closest VCA boutique is about 300 miles away from me.   Well, I'll guess I'll just have to find a time to get down there before they do another price increase.  Thanks again.


----------



## dreamitiff

I recently purchased a pair of vintage alhambra earrings and had them adjusted for tension.  After just 2 months ago of purchase, one of the clasps got loose.    They came back with scuff marks where the repair person used tools to open the hinge.  Has anyone experienced this with vca repairs?  My sa said its perfectly normal and if I wanted them polished they can do so.  Im not ready for a polish just after a few months of purchase.  I am just curious if anyone has had a similar experience.


----------



## hopingoneday

Ladies, congratulations on your holiday purchases and gifts!  The photos of your new pieces are so stunning - wear them in good health!  I should probably stay away from this thread as it's such an enabler, but I can't help looking when everyone's jewelry is so lovely


----------



## hopingoneday

NewBe said:


> Thank you so much dessert1st, I agreed that the MOP+earrings are seems a better deal than just the chalcedony.  But i got this thing about the blue color
> I tired looking up on the web to see if there is anyone picture wearing the 20motifs chalcedony, but can't find it...just the necklace itself.   The closest VCA boutique is about 300 miles away from me.   Well, I'll guess I'll just have to find a time to get down there before they do another price increase.  Thanks again.



I'm sure you probably found the photo on the 33avenue blog that shows the frenchwoman wearing a chalcedony VCA bracelet casually with a string friendship bracelet and a blazer - it looks so chic, although maybe minus the cigarette in her hand, lol!  It's true that it's hard to find mod pics of this stone.  I have a friend in france who has the bracelet in chalcedony and she wears it all the time - it seems very easy to mix and match with, almost a neutral.  I think it would be especially great if you wear it with any blues, grays or neutral colors.  Interestingly in that photo it looks as if it's YG with chalcedony, which might not even be available by special order, now.

I can understand your interest in chalcedony:  it has a chameleonic quality that is very appealing!  I found one other picture for you, but it's not a 20, just a 10:  http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=20954323&postcount=8469


----------



## Myke518

Hi ladies, I was hoping to get an opinion from you all, as a follow up to my post a few weeks back on whether to get the frivole or the 10 motif YG mop alhambra necklace. I've definitely decided on the necklace (thanks again Texasgirliegirl and Hermes_fan!), but now am debating which size  frivole looks better? Thoughts? Much appreciated again!


----------



## Jinsun

Myke518 said:


> Hi ladies, I was hoping to get an opinion from you all, as a follow up to my post a few weeks back on whether to get the frivole or the 10 motif YG mop alhambra necklace. I've definitely decided on the necklace (thanks again Texasgirliegirl and Hermes_fan!), but now am debating which size  frivole looks better? Thoughts? Much appreciated again!
> View attachment 2851864
> View attachment 2851865




Both look amazing. Tough choice. I have the small. Never tried them on irl before placing an order but if I did I'd prob get the large!

I guess depends on the look your going for. To me small seems more dressier and larger more casual....idk...


----------



## bougainvillier

Myke518 said:


> Hi ladies, I was hoping to get an opinion from you all, as a follow up to my post a few weeks back on whether to get the frivole or the 10 motif YG mop alhambra necklace. I've definitely decided on the necklace (thanks again Texasgirliegirl and Hermes_fan!), but now am debating which size  frivole looks better? Thoughts? Much appreciated again!
> View attachment 2851864
> View attachment 2851865




Amazing, both are. I'd say small if I have to choose. I can see more outfits with small, just marginally.


----------



## katierose

Myke518 said:


> Hi ladies, I was hoping to get an opinion from you all, as a follow up to my post a few weeks back on whether to get the frivole or the 10 motif YG mop alhambra necklace. I've definitely decided on the necklace (thanks again Texasgirliegirl and Hermes_fan!), but now am debating which size  frivole looks better? Thoughts? Much appreciated again!
> View attachment 2851864
> View attachment 2851865



I love the smaller on you.


----------



## 123Isabella

Myke518 said:


> Hi ladies, I was hoping to get an opinion from you all, as a follow up to my post a few weeks back on whether to get the frivole or the 10 motif YG mop alhambra necklace. I've definitely decided on the necklace (thanks again Texasgirliegirl and Hermes_fan!), but now am debating which size  frivole looks better? Thoughts? Much appreciated again!
> View attachment 2851864
> View attachment 2851865


I prefer the large earrings on you as I think they stand out more, showing their amazing and unique design, yet are still wearable for everyday.  To me, the small ones look nice on you while the large ones look out of this world stunning!    

I have the large ones and at first they seemed too big but in a short time I got used to them and, as many others have posted, find myself reaching for them above all my others.   I also find for myself that the larger size balances the vintage alhambra necklace more so than some of my smaller earrings.    I am planning though to save up for the pave small frivole earrings which I've read stands out perhaps more than the small in gold.  

But no matter what they're really exceptional earrings and I'm sure you will enjoy either size.  Best of luck!


----------



## allure244

Myke518 said:


> Hi ladies, I was hoping to get an opinion from you all, as a follow up to my post a few weeks back on whether to get the frivole or the 10 motif YG mop alhambra necklace. I've definitely decided on the necklace (thanks again Texasgirliegirl and Hermes_fan!), but now am debating which size  frivole looks better? Thoughts? Much appreciated again!
> View attachment 2851864
> View attachment 2851865




The small are cute and understated and the large are wow and eye catching. I prefer the large because as someone mentioned they showcase the design of the earrings better and definitely stand out more. I recently bought the large myself and love them.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Get the large


----------



## phillj12

texasgirliegirl said:


> Get the large




+1

Although you can't go wrong with either!


----------



## stylemechanel

Myke518 said:


> Hi ladies, I was hoping to get an opinion from you all, as a follow up to my post a few weeks back on whether to get the frivole or the 10 motif YG mop alhambra necklace. I've definitely decided on the necklace (thanks again Texasgirliegirl and Hermes_fan!), but now am debating which size  frivole looks better? Thoughts? Much appreciated again!
> View attachment 2851864
> View attachment 2851865



Hi Myke, I think the large are stunning on you. The small are pretty - they remind me of small diamond studs - easy wear with jeans, a casual lunch, working in a very conservative office. The large - did I say stunning ?  I can easily see them with jeans, a casual lunch or really nice brunch and perfect for dinners out or a really special celebration. They make a statement. I don't know how old you are but I have found the older I get the more I reach for my larger pieces of jewelry - big diamond posts, bigger pearls, etc. When I was 28 I got 1/2 carat each diamond posts  - I am a few generations older now and have decided to pass those earrings on to my 22 year old daughter. They look so much better on her and get lost on me at this point. If finances are no concern you should get whatever your heart wants first and then the others later down the road - no matter which you choose first.

Can't wait to hear what you pick!


----------



## Myke518

Thank you all so much for your thoughtful input! I feel like the small could be paired with more, but the large can "make" a look. I keep going back and forth, but am planning another trip to VCA next week to make a game time decision. I will be sure to share the reveal then. Thanks again everyone


----------



## dolphingirl

Myke518 said:


> Hi ladies, I was hoping to get an opinion from you all, as a follow up to my post a few weeks back on whether to get the frivole or the 10 motif YG mop alhambra necklace. I've definitely decided on the necklace (thanks again Texasgirliegirl and Hermes_fan!), but now am debating which size  frivole looks better? Thoughts? Much appreciated again!
> View attachment 2851864
> View attachment 2851865



Both are really nice.  You can't go wrong with either one.  I have the large and I wear them all the time.  Not that I have a glamourous social life, but they just go with everything so easily, dress up or dress down.


----------



## sailorstripes

I was going to say get the smaller ones but I change my mind, the large are just so beautiful on you! I agree with others who say you can't go wrong with either. Can't wait to hear which you decide on!


----------



## Junkenpo

Myke518 said:


> Hi ladies, I was hoping to get an opinion from you all, as a follow up to my post a few weeks back on whether to get the frivole or the 10 motif YG mop alhambra necklace. I've definitely decided on the necklace (thanks again Texasgirliegirl and Hermes_fan!), but now am debating which size  frivole looks better? Thoughts? Much appreciated again!
> View attachment 2851864
> View attachment 2851865



I have the large and you can't go wrong with either... I know there are tpf'rs who have both, so there's that option, too. 

I think the smaller look dainty/delicate on you. Very feminine. My first reaction was "Oh, those look perfect on her!"  The small clips sit on your ear very attractively and are sophisticated but still warm & friendly. 

Then I scrolled down and saw the large and they look stunning, too.  Because the flower is larger, it is definitely more eye-catching so you have to be prepared for folks to comment and compliment.  I wasn't quite ready for all the random compliments I got from strangers and it made me a little self-conscious at first. One gets used to size quite quickly though.  I think the large are perfectly suitable for casual/day use and are so easy to use with formal occasions. 

good luck with your choice!


----------



## NYTexan

texasgirliegirl said:


> My SA seems to hint about more of the large magic pendants...like what is currently offered in malachite and letterwood ..in white mop.
> You never really know for sure until it gets revealed.


Fantastic! Do you have any more details from your SA about the potential release of MOP large Magic pendant? Did she have a time frame? This has been on my wish list and it doesn't even exist! I was planning on picking up the YG 5 motif alhambra bracelet soon but will hold off if a MOP pendant is coming out. Please keep us posted on any news about this


----------



## 123Isabella

Originally Posted by bocagirl
Happy New Year everyone!!

I have a question / concern. Yesterday morning when I was putting on my pink gold alhambra vintage ear clips, the clip fell to the floor. When I picked it up, I noticed the post was not on the earring -- it was still in my ear. I have only had these earrings for a few weeks and of that time, worn them sporadically.

Has anyone ever had this happen? I will take them back to the boutique where I purchased them and hope they replace them (instead of sending them out to repair, since they are so new). But I am concerned about the quality / durability of this particular piece since I don't think that the post should just fall off (there was no force or pressure applied, just putting them on like I normally would).

Any help / advice would be very much appreciated. 


Yes, I had a problem with the post on my Frivole large clips!   One of the posts was a bit slanted and, not realizing they are screwed in, I tried to ever so slightly bend it.   To my horror, the post broke off!  Only afterwards I learned the post was screwed in and I should have just tightened it.  Now I have to get the earring repaired since a little piece of the post is stuck in the hole.  Sure wish I'd known before!  I've heard about the soldering possibility and I plan to try to have it done since I wouldn't want to inadvertently lose an earring!


----------



## hopingoneday

Myke518 said:


> Hi ladies, I was hoping to get an opinion from you all, as a follow up to my post a few weeks back on whether to get the frivole or the 10 motif YG mop alhambra necklace. I've definitely decided on the necklace (thanks again Texasgirliegirl and Hermes_fan!), but now am debating which size  frivole looks better? Thoughts? Much appreciated again!
> View attachment 2851864
> View attachment 2851865


Sorry for the late response.  I faced exactly this dilemma when I bought my YG frivoles.  When I went to the store to try both on, I have to be honest - the large ones "popped" more and were just gorgeous.  Even so, I decided to purchase the small ones because I am not a very flashy person and I was worried I'd feel a bit uncomfortable/conspicuous wearing the larger pair:  all of my other earrings are on the more petite side and I wanted to be "realistic" about what I'd wear.  

Now that I own them, though, I do regret (a TINY bit) having chosen the smaller pair...  although I wear my frivoles all the time, mind you.  The larger design is more dramatic and definitely has that WOW factor, and the size difference is not so huge after all.  SO, one day i could see myself buying the larger pair and maybe selling the smaller ones.  But it's not high on my priority list


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I can so relate to everybody's decision process regarding the frivole earrings. I'm pretty conservative and I worried that the large would look flashy. I could NOT decide and even asked my SA to model each size for me. 
I purchased the large size. I love these earrings so much. 
You really can't go wrong with either size. Although I love the large pair for a very long time I still wanted to buy the small size as well. I do already have them in pave so I had a hard time justifying three pairs. 
Last fall I tried on the small. I suppose it's just because I'm so used to the large size ( which aren't huge) but I no longer felt tempted. 
I recommend that if you are able, try on BOTH sizes and take photos looking straight at the camera. The large hang slightly different and I like that you don't see the underside of the clip. 
This might help you decide.


----------



## Coconuts40

Myke518 said:


> Hi ladies, I was hoping to get an opinion from you all, as a follow up to my post a few weeks back on whether to get the frivole or the 10 motif YG mop alhambra necklace. I've definitely decided on the necklace (thanks again Texasgirliegirl and Hermes_fan!), but now am debating which size  frivole looks better? Thoughts? Much appreciated again!
> View attachment 2851864
> View attachment 2851865



The small look pretty, but the large are eye-catching.  I personally like the large on you.  I also agree with others, and I always wish I went larger with certain items.  My vote would be for the large.  Good luck in your decision, I don't think you can go wrong either way


----------



## perleegirl

myke518 said:


> hi ladies, i was hoping to get an opinion from you all, as a follow up to my post a few weeks back on whether to get the frivole or the 10 motif yg mop alhambra necklace. I've definitely decided on the necklace (thanks again texasgirliegirl and hermes_fan!), but now am debating which size  frivole looks better? Thoughts? Much appreciated again!
> View attachment 2851864
> View attachment 2851865




large!!!


----------



## ShyShy

Hi all, just recently got back from my trip and decided to take a quick snap of my VCA loot whilst unpacking. Even though I love each and every piece very much, I can't believe I'm lusting over other pieces and planning for my next purchase already!  My VCA family is still very small compared to many of you but here they are!

I am currently thinking about the socrate 3 motif earrings and pendant and also the small cosmos pendant. My question is, do you think the small cosmos pendant will be a good match to wear as a set with the Frivole pave earrings and btf ring? I know they make the frivole pendant as well but I feel the size is too small when I wear the earrings together with it. The same concerns go with the socrate 3 motif earrings and pendant. Will the pendant look a bit small when worn with the earrings? I always feel the pendant needs to be just a bit larger than the size of the earrings... Does anyone own these items? Can you share a modelling pic please? The boutique I visited when I was overseas did not have the socrate pendant so I never got the chance to try it on. Any input will be much appreciated!


----------



## mariometa

Hi ladies , i want your opinion  shall i buy the gold vintage alhambra necklace 20 motifs ? or the pure alhambra 14 motifs ? 

i have pure alhambra bracelet & ring, i have always wanted to buy both earrings and 14 motifs necklace but i have been postponing that.

and i now i am thinking shall i but it now or shall i buy the gold vintage alhambra 20 motifs ? so i can add it with my  10 motifs green necklace  ? what do you think ?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ShyShy said:


> Hi all, just recently got back from my trip and decided to take a quick snap of my VCA loot whilst unpacking. Even though I love each and every piece very much, I can't believe I'm lusting over other pieces and planning for my next purchase already!  My VCA family is still very small compared to many of you but here they are!
> 
> I am currently thinking about the socrate 3 motif earrings and pendant and also the small cosmos pendant. My question is, do you think the small cosmos pendant will be a good match to wear as a set with the Frivole pave earrings and btf ring? I know they make the frivole pendant as well but I feel the size is too small when I wear the earrings together with it. The same concerns go with the socrate 3 motif earrings and pendant. Will the pendant look a bit small when worn with the earrings? I always feel the pendant needs to be just a bit larger than the size of the earrings... Does anyone own these items? Can you share a modelling pic please? The boutique I visited when I was overseas did not have the socrate pendant so I never got the chance to try it on. Any input will be much appreciated!



I think the cosmos will look beautiful and add diversity to your lovely collection. 
While I love the Socrate ring and earrings, the pendant seemed overwhelming to me IRL. 
Not sure why.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

mariometa said:


> Hi ladies , i want your opinion  shall i buy the gold vintage alhambra necklace 20 motifs ? or the pure alhambra 14 motifs ?
> 
> i have pure alhambra bracelet & ring, i have always wanted to buy both earrings and 14 motifs necklace but i have been postponing that.
> 
> and i now i am thinking shall i but it now or shall i buy the gold vintage alhambra 20 motifs ? so i can add it with my  10 motifs green necklace  ? what do you think ?



Which one do you love more? Depends on your style. You have more of the pure Alhambra. You can add your necklace to the bracelet. 
Would you layer the malachite with the gold if you had it? I always imagined I would but never do.


----------



## CATEYES

Anyone know, if one buys VCA consignment and therefore, doesn't have the certificate for a VCA piece, if it needs work or extension, will they do it? Considering a piece but would need extended before I would wear...TIA


----------



## CATEYES

ShyShy said:


> Hi all, just recently got back from my trip and decided to take a quick snap of my VCA loot whilst unpacking. Even though I love each and every piece very much, I can't believe I'm lusting over other pieces and planning for my next purchase already!  My VCA family is still very small compared to many of you but here they are!
> 
> I am currently thinking about the socrate 3 motif earrings and pendant and also the small cosmos pendant. My question is, do you think the small cosmos pendant will be a good match to wear as a set with the Frivole pave earrings and btf ring? I know they make the frivole pendant as well but I feel the size is too small when I wear the earrings together with it. The same concerns go with the socrate 3 motif earrings and pendant. Will the pendant look a bit small when worn with the earrings? I always feel the pendant needs to be just a bit larger than the size of the earrings... Does anyone own these items? Can you share a modelling pic please? The boutique I visited when I was overseas did not have the socrate pendant so I never got the chance to try it on. Any input will be much appreciated!



Wow! Gorgeous collection!! Yes the wanting more syndrome seems contagious here


----------



## PennyD2911

CATEYES said:


> Anyone know, if one buys VCA consignment and therefore, doesn't have the certificate for a VCA piece, if it needs work or extension, will they do it? Considering a piece but would need extended before I would wear...TIA




I have a friend in CA who recently purchased a VCA Alhambra Pendant on the Market Plaza. 
She took it in to VCA last week to have it lengthened.  Even though she had the Certificate of Authenticity she said she was regarded with suspicion and interrogated (her word).  She was asked where she purchased, from whom she purchased, the sellers name, why did the person sell the piece and many more questions.  The SA told her she would have to have a written (or emailed) statement from the original owner saying she sold it to my friend.  When all that was accomplished VCA accepted the pendant and changed her $200.00 for the 2" lengthening.


----------



## PennyD2911

Myke518 said:


> Hi ladies, I was hoping to get an opinion from you all, as a follow up to my post a few weeks back on whether to get the frivole or the 10 motif YG mop alhambra necklace. I've definitely decided on the necklace (thanks again Texasgirliegirl and Hermes_fan!), but now am debating which size  frivole looks better? Thoughts? Much appreciated again!
> View attachment 2851864
> View attachment 2851865




The large.  I have them and wear them all the time.


----------



## Jinsun

PennyD2911 said:


> I have a friend in CA who recently purchased a VCA Alhambra Pendant on the Market Plaza.
> She took it in to VCA last week to have it lengthened.  Even though she had the Certificate of Authenticity she said she was regarded with suspicion and interrogated (her word).  She was asked where she purchased, from whom she purchased, the sellers name, why did the person sell the piece and many more questions.  The SA told her she would have to have a written (or emailed) statement from the original owner saying she sold it to my friend.  When all that was accomplished VCA accepted the pendant and changed her $200.00 for the 2" lengthening.




Wow!  All that and $200. I just got a similar extender from eBay. 

My friend had her pendant lengthened and VCA only did one side so her necklace was not centered. I told her to send it back but I haven't followed up with her to see if she did.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> I have a friend in CA who recently purchased a VCA Alhambra Pendant on the Market Plaza.
> She took it in to VCA last week to have it lengthened.  Even though she had the Certificate of Authenticity she said she was regarded with suspicion and interrogated (her word).  She was asked where she purchased, from whom she purchased, the sellers name, why did the person sell the piece and many more questions.  The SA told her she would have to have a written (or emailed) statement from the original owner saying she sold it to my friend.  When all that was accomplished VCA accepted the pendant and changed her $200.00 for the 2" lengthening.



Yikes!


----------



## Junkenpo

I'm of two minds about how much a company keeps track of the ownership of a luxe item once it is purchased. On one hand, I think it's great to help prove the provenance of an item. On the other hand.... it's a material possession and they no longer have ownership of it.  It shouldn't matter what happens to it on the secondary market whether it is gifted through families or sold out. The item is still authentic whether it has gone through many hands or not.  If VCA cannot make that determination in-house based on the item itself, then they should just own up to it and not make the current owner feel like a thief of second-class citizen.


----------



## mariometa

texasgirliegirl said:


> Which one do you love more? Depends on your style. You have more of the pure Alhambra. You can add your necklace to the bracelet.
> Would you layer the malachite with the gold if you had it? I always imagined I would but never do.


 Thanks for you help  . Yes i want to layer the gold 20 with the green 10 .. I thought i could buy the magic green pendent with my 10 motifs necklace so i can layer it. But 2  of my friends suggested that the long pendent  wont sit, i mean the shape it would be like a v shape ( it would intersect with the short nicklace ) unlike the large nicklace it would be little bit round so i thought maybe i should buy the gold vintage 20 motifs... But i really love the pure alhambra more and i want the nicklace if not the 14 motifs nicklace maybe the 10 or the pendent i wnet to the store so many times to try tge nicklace and still could not make up my mind but i will go tomorrow and see if want the pure alhambra 14 or 10 or the pendent.


----------



## CATEYES

PennyD2911 said:


> I have a friend in CA who recently purchased a VCA Alhambra Pendant on the Market Plaza.
> She took it in to VCA last week to have it lengthened.  Even though she had the Certificate of Authenticity she said she was regarded with suspicion and interrogated (her word).  She was asked where she purchased, from whom she purchased, the sellers name, why did the person sell the piece and many more questions.  The SA told her she would have to have a written (or emailed) statement from the original owner saying she sold it to my friend.  When all that was accomplished VCA accepted the pendant and changed her $200.00 for the 2" lengthening.



Oh my. That's too much drama for me. AFF has a pair of diamond frivole ear clips but no certificate so I will pass because of this. Thanks!


----------



## CATEYES

Junkenpo said:


> I'm of two minds about how much a company keeps track of the ownership of a luxe item once it is purchased. On one hand, I think it's great to help prove the provenance of an item. On the other hand.... it's a material possession and they no longer have ownership of it.  It shouldn't matter what happens to it on the secondary market whether it is gifted through families or sold out. The item is still authentic whether it has gone through many hands or not.  If VCA cannot make that determination in-house based on the item itself, then they should just own up to it and not make the current owner feel like a thief of second-class citizen.



Yes I agree with what you're saying. Maybe someone decided not working for them so sell even to family. Should never make customer feel bad. Keeping track has advantages I'm sure.


----------



## jinagain

Dear fellow VCA lovers:

I just got my first two VCA pieces this Christmas at LV. A 20 motif all  YG and a 5 motif all YG. I start to wear my 5 motif bracelet all the  time and love it! After reading this forum, it looks like many ladies  use 2x10 for a 20 because of the versatility. Now I start to wonder if I  should exchange my 20 to 2X10. I do like both short and long way, and  wonder why the SA didn't mention this possiblity when I purchase mine 

Now back home these is no VCA boutique shop, I probably have to send over the mail if I want to exchange. 

The 20 is a gift from DH and it is kinda special. But then my mind keeps  thinking about 2X10, and the possibilities of using them for layering  in the future. Anyway, would love to hear other ladies's thoughts.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## hopingoneday

Junkenpo said:


> I'm of two minds about how much a company keeps track of the ownership of a luxe item once it is purchased. On one hand, I think it's great to help prove the provenance of an item. On the other hand.... it's a material possession and they no longer have ownership of it.  It shouldn't matter what happens to it on the secondary market whether it is gifted through families or sold out. The item is still authentic whether it has gone through many hands or not.  If VCA cannot make that determination in-house based on the item itself, then they should just own up to it and not make the current owner feel like a thief of second-class citizen.




This!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
I couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## purseinsanity

loves said:


> The between the finger lotus? You have to try it on. It's beautiful but luckily it did not sit well on me. Happy new year!


  Why do you say luckily it did not sit well?


----------



## purseinsanity

Blingaddict said:


> Happy new year everyone!!
> My new year started off superbly &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;
> The magic 3 motif in white gold with white & grey mop & chalcedony &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;
> Chalcedony is a glorious stone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2850775


 Stunning!


----------



## purseinsanity

Blingaddict said:


> Absolutely gorgeous &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;
> You have lovely long elegant hands & the rings is beautiful.


 


Suzie said:


> Wow, the malachite looks abfab on you, I wish they had it with WG,


 


loves said:


> This is beautiful on you...


 


dolphingirl said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!


 


phillj12 said:


> Beautiful, love the ring...but the entire look...VCA, rolex and Love is amazing! Congrats!


 

Thank you all so much!


----------



## PennyD2911

CATEYES said:


> Yes I agree with what you're saying. Maybe someone decided not working for them so sell even to family. Should never make customer feel bad. Keeping track has advantages I'm sure.




I felt it was over the top to question her that way. She has the cert and showed it to the SA when she went in. 
The SA verified that the item was authentic and then began asking all the questions. 
VCA cannot police their items once they are sold.


----------



## ramonafun

I need some advice on e-rings.  I've narrowed it down to one of three:
1) VCA Icone 0.7 ct;
2) Tiffany Soleste Oval 0.9; or 
3) VCA Frivole white gold between the finger ring. 

I know each are different from one another, but I love them all!  

The VCA Icone is perfection, perfectly cut and amazingly brilliant.  The Tiffany Soleste is delicate and beautiful and elongates my hand.  The VCA Frivole is gorgeous, but I am worried it might be a little much for everyday.   

Do you own any of these? Thoughts?  Recommendations? Which one would you choose?


----------



## sailorstripes

I don't own any of the rings you mentioned but if I had to pick I'd say the VCA Icone. It is stunning!


----------



## Suzie

ShyShy said:


> Hi all, just recently got back from my trip and decided to take a quick snap of my VCA loot whilst unpacking. Even though I love each and every piece very much, I can't believe I'm lusting over other pieces and planning for my next purchase already!  My VCA family is still very small compared to many of you but here they are!
> 
> I am currently thinking about the socrate 3 motif earrings and pendant and also the small cosmos pendant. My question is, do you think the small cosmos pendant will be a good match to wear as a set with the Frivole pave earrings and btf ring? I know they make the frivole pendant as well but I feel the size is too small when I wear the earrings together with it. The same concerns go with the socrate 3 motif earrings and pendant. Will the pendant look a bit small when worn with the earrings? I always feel the pendant needs to be just a bit larger than the size of the earrings... Does anyone own these items? Can you share a modelling pic please? The boutique I visited when I was overseas did not have the socrate pendant so I never got the chance to try it on. Any input will be much appreciated!



What a beautiful collection, not small at all.


----------



## Suzie

PennyD2911 said:


> I have a friend in CA who recently purchased a VCA Alhambra Pendant on the Market Plaza.
> She took it in to VCA last week to have it lengthened.  Even though she had the Certificate of Authenticity she said she was regarded with suspicion and interrogated (her word).  She was asked where she purchased, from whom she purchased, the sellers name, why did the person sell the piece and many more questions.  The SA told her she would have to have a written (or emailed) statement from the original owner saying she sold it to my friend.  When all that was accomplished VCA accepted the pendant and changed her $200.00 for the 2" lengthening.



How rude! I would have told the SA to mind her or his business. If they know it is real who cares! It could be a gift as well.


----------



## Chanelle

Hi ladies 

I am still looking for the vintage Alhambra turquoise/gold  5 motifes bracelet  ,, please help me find it  

Please


----------



## ShyShy

Oh really? I was hoping to wear it as a daily piece since it seems less blingy compared to the cosmos... hmmm... Hopefully I will get a chance to see it in person next time to decide as I love the socrate range so much!


----------



## ShyShy

Isn't it? I can't believe how many things I was drawn to when I visited the store... Everything is just so whimsical and exquisite at the same time... I felt like a little kid in a candy store.


----------



## ShyShy

Junkenpo said:


> I'm of two minds about how much a company keeps track of the ownership of a luxe item once it is purchased. On one hand, I think it's great to help prove the provenance of an item. On the other hand.... it's a material possession and they no longer have ownership of it.  It shouldn't matter what happens to it on the secondary market whether it is gifted through families or sold out. The item is still authentic whether it has gone through many hands or not.  If VCA cannot make that determination in-house based on the item itself, then they should just own up to it and not make the current owner feel like a thief of second-class citizen.



Well said!


----------



## ShyShy

Junkenpo said:


> I'm of two minds about how much a company keeps track of the ownership of a luxe item once it is purchased. On one hand, I think it's great to help prove the provenance of an item. On the other hand.... it's a material possession and they no longer have ownership of it.  It shouldn't matter what happens to it on the secondary market whether it is gifted through families or sold out. The item is still authentic whether it has gone through many hands or not.  If VCA cannot make that determination in-house based on the item itself, then they should just own up to it and not make the current owner feel like a thief of second-class citizen.



Well said!


----------



## ShyShy

Ooops sorry, double post. I don't know how to delete the repeat post...


----------



## ShyShy

Suzie said:


> What a beautiful collection, not small at all.



Thank you so much Suzie!


----------



## 123Isabella

Suzie said:


> How rude! I would have told the SA to mind her or his business. If they know it is real who cares! It could be a gift as well.


I think it's absolutely outrageous treatment and the person could/should complain to VCA about how the SA treated her!!!  All my pieces are second hand yet I haven't had a single problem getting any of them repaired, and have had no questions asked or certificates requested.  My necklace was even extended for free!  It IS none of their business and it's really insulting, especially since there was no question it was authentic!  The only only exception I could imagine would be if the serial number were in their system as being flagged because it had been reported stolen.   But this wasn't the case and I think the person should at minimum get an apology, or, better yet, a free matching set of earrings


----------



## Lubina

> I think it's absolutely outrageous treatment and the person could/should complain to VCA about how the SA treated her!!!


 
This. Sounds like a bad SA. Why are they authenticating? I'm considering buying a second hand piece that doesn't have a certificate and my SA was great about it. She said if I buy it and I want a certificate bring it to her. She will pack it up and send it to NY, for the fee of course! She also said to make sure the store has a good return policy if it isn't authentic.


----------



## Dode99

Hello ladies, I'm getting the MOP bracelet very soon but I'm torn between getting it in YG or WG! 
Here's a pic of me stacking the WG MOP with my Malachite bracelet. Don't you think they look beautiful together? Does the WG look off with the Love and Malachite? I honestly love the contrast between the two VCA bracelets and I love mixing metals, but at the same time I don't want to regret not getting the YG version.  What to choose? Any thoughts, ladies?


----------



## dialv

Dode99 said:


> Hello ladies, I'm getting the MOP bracelet very soon but I'm torn between getting it in YG or WG!
> Here's a pic of me stacking the WG MOP with my Malachite bracelet. Don't you think they look beautiful together? Does the WG look off with the Love and Malachite? I honestly love the contrast between the two VCA bracelets and I love mixing metals, but at the same time I don't want to regret not getting the YG version.  What to choose? Any thoughts, ladies?


You have my favorite variation of Malachite. I love your bracelet and I love yellow gold so I for sure say that one. The yg MOP, the Malachite and your Love bracelet = Perfection!


----------



## bougainvillier

Dode99 said:


> Hello ladies, I'm getting the MOP bracelet very soon but I'm torn between getting it in YG or WG!
> Here's a pic of me stacking the WG MOP with my Malachite bracelet. Don't you think they look beautiful together? Does the WG look off with the Love and Malachite? I honestly love the contrast between the two VCA bracelets and I love mixing metals, but at the same time I don't want to regret not getting the YG version.  What to choose? Any thoughts, ladies?



So beautiful all together but I personally would get YG MOP.


----------



## 123Isabella

Dode99 said:


> Hello ladies, I'm getting the MOP bracelet very soon but I'm torn between getting it in YG or WG!
> Here's a pic of me stacking the WG MOP with my Malachite bracelet. Don't you think they look beautiful together? Does the WG look off with the Love and Malachite? I honestly love the contrast between the two VCA bracelets and I love mixing metals, but at the same time I don't want to regret not getting the YG version.  What to choose? Any thoughts, ladies?



Yellow Gold MOP is my strong vote as well!


----------



## Candice0985

Dode99 said:


> Hello ladies, I'm getting the MOP bracelet very soon but I'm torn between getting it in YG or WG!
> Here's a pic of me stacking the WG MOP with my Malachite bracelet. Don't you think they look beautiful together? Does the WG look off with the Love and Malachite? I honestly love the contrast between the two VCA bracelets and I love mixing metals, but at the same time I don't want to regret not getting the YG version.  What to choose? Any thoughts, ladies?



YG MOP  I find the YG brings out more tones in the MOP


----------



## allure244

Another vote for yellow gold MOP


----------



## ShyShy

YG MOP!  YG frames the motifs better, the contrast makes them sharper. It also shows off the tiny beadwork more, adding a timeless vintage feel to the piece.


----------



## phillj12

Dode99 said:


> Hello ladies, I'm getting the MOP bracelet very soon but I'm torn between getting it in YG or WG!
> Here's a pic of me stacking the WG MOP with my Malachite bracelet. Don't you think they look beautiful together? Does the WG look off with the Love and Malachite? I honestly love the contrast between the two VCA bracelets and I love mixing metals, but at the same time I don't want to regret not getting the YG version.  What to choose? Any thoughts, ladies?




I prefer the MOP YG. I don't mind mixing metals but for me I prefer this combo to be all matching, but perhaps if I saw it IRL I would feel differently. I have the YG MOP and love how it looks with my 4 diamond Love! Good luck!


----------



## phillj12

ramonafun said:


> I need some advice on e-rings.  I've narrowed it down to one of three:
> 1) VCA Icone 0.7 ct;
> 2) Tiffany Soleste Oval 0.9; or
> 3) VCA Frivole white gold between the finger ring.
> 
> I know each are different from one another, but I love them all!
> 
> The VCA Icone is perfection, perfectly cut and amazingly brilliant.  The Tiffany Soleste is delicate and beautiful and elongates my hand.  The VCA Frivole is gorgeous, but I am worried it might be a little much for everyday.
> 
> Do you own any of these? Thoughts?  Recommendations? Which one would you choose?




I think from your descriptions and seeing photos online I would go with the VCA Icone as its more unique than the Soleste, although that would be my 2nd choice. Both are gorgeous. 

I would not do a BTF ring as an ER. Nice idea but not so practical.


----------



## sailorstripes

Dode99 said:


> Hello ladies, I'm getting the MOP bracelet very soon but I'm torn between getting it in YG or WG!
> Here's a pic of me stacking the WG MOP with my Malachite bracelet. Don't you think they look beautiful together? Does the WG look off with the Love and Malachite? I honestly love the contrast between the two VCA bracelets and I love mixing metals, but at the same time I don't want to regret not getting the YG version.  What to choose? Any thoughts, ladies?



An amazing stack of bracelets. I do vote for the yellow gold, it will go so well with what you already own. Gorgeous!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Yellow gold. 
It's much richer looking and will look best with your malachite piece.


----------



## Dode99

Candice0985 said:


> YG MOP  I find the YG brings out more tones in the MOP





allure244 said:


> Another vote for yellow gold MOP





ShyShy said:


> YG MOP!  YG frames the motifs better, the contrast makes them sharper. It also shows off the tiny beadwork more, adding a timeless vintage feel to the piece.





phillj12 said:


> I prefer the MOP YG. I don't mind mixing metals but for me I prefer this combo to be all matching, but perhaps if I saw it IRL I would feel differently. I have the YG MOP and love how it looks with my 4 diamond Love! Good luck!





sailorstripes said:


> An amazing stack of bracelets. I do vote for the yellow gold, it will go so well with what you already own. Gorgeous!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Yellow gold.
> It's much richer looking and will look best with your malachite piece.




Thank you ladies! I decided to get the YG as you all suggested . I might get the Carnelian sweet bracelet or / and the MOP sweet bracelet to stack them with the white MOP vintage bracelet. I love the look of the vintage and the sweet worn together, plus the white MOP always looks good with colored stones.


----------



## Coconuts40

Myke518 said:


> Hi ladies, I was hoping to get an opinion from you all, as a follow up to my post a few weeks back on whether to get the frivole or the 10 motif YG mop alhambra necklace. I've definitely decided on the necklace (thanks again Texasgirliegirl and Hermes_fan!), but now am debating which size  frivole looks better? Thoughts? Much appreciated again!
> View attachment 2851864
> View attachment 2851865





Dode99 said:


> Thank you ladies! I decided to get the YG as you all suggested . I might get the Carnelian sweet bracelet or / and the MOP sweet bracelet to stack them with the white MOP vintage bracelet. I love the look of the vintage and the sweet worn together, plus the white MOP always looks good with colored stones.




Good choice Dode99 on purchasing the YG MOP for this gorgeous stack you already own!

I personally own WG MOP.  To me it's very updated and fresh - but maybe a bit more casual than the YG MOP.  With your LOVE and Malachite, the YG MOP is fantastic and likely the 'better' choice!  Enjoy


----------



## Coconuts40

Chanelle said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I am still looking for the vintage Alhambra turquoise/gold  5 motifes bracelet  ,, please help me find it
> 
> Please



Hi Chanelle.  Any turquoise (beyond the sweet line) is very scarce right now.  I have been waiting to find the vintage bracelet and necklace for the last year as well.  You might be able to find one online second hand, or keep talking to your VCA boutique and they may be able to keep a lookout for this.  But it will likely be some time before you find it, especially if you want it new.  Good luck!


----------



## Longchamp

CATEYES said:


> Oh my. That's too much drama for me. AFF has a pair of diamond frivole ear clips but no certificate so I will pass because of this. Thanks!



They are not my earrings on AFF. But I have had work done on pieces I purchased via 1rst dibs w/o certificate.  Not one question by the boutique.
The questions from the boutique lean more towards ownership/ theft than authenticity in the earlier post.  They don't need to get a note from original owner for authenticity, sorry that doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## dessert1st

Longchamp said:


> They are not my earrings on AFF. But I have had work done on pieces I purchased via 1rst dibs w/o certificate.  Not one question by the boutique.
> 
> The questions from the boutique lean more towards ownership/ theft than authenticity in the earlier post.  They don't need to get a note from original owner for authenticity, sorry that doesn't make sense to me.




This brings up a good question. If something is stolen can you report to VCA and if it comes their way, would they intervene?


----------



## stylemechanel

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Chanelle.  Any turquoise (beyond the sweet line) is very scarce right now.  I have been waiting to find the vintage bracelet and necklace for the last year as well.  You might be able to find one online second hand, or keep talking to your VCA boutique and they may be able to keep a lookout for this.  But it will likely be some time before you find it, especially if you want it new.  Good luck!



Hi there Coconuts, I hope I start a run on the US web site but they have a 5 motif vintage turquoise bracelet in yg and wg listed.

Hi Chanelle, I couldn't find your original post but I hope you see this too.


----------



## Blingaddict

purseinsanity said:


> Stunning!



Thank you so much.


----------



## Coconuts40

Chanelle said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I am still looking for the vintage Alhambra turquoise/gold  5 motifes bracelet  ,, please help me find it
> 
> Please





stylemechanel said:


> Hi there Coconuts, I hope I start a run on the US web site but they have a 5 motif vintage turquoise bracelet in yg and wg listed.
> 
> Hi Chanelle, I couldn't find your original post but I hope you see this too.



Hi Stylemechanel.  Thank you.  Yes, it is listed on the VCA website, but you cannot purchase it. I've tried


----------



## stylemechanel

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Stylemechanel.  Thank you.  Yes, it is listed on the VCA website, but you cannot purchase it. I've tried



Well that doesn't seem right.  Why even put it on the site? Is that something they do often? Sorry about that Coconuts. I hope you find it!


----------



## HeidiDavis

Yeah, it's kind of misleading.  The website features the turquoise 5-motif bracelet as one of VCA's "creations," but when you click on "available at the online boutique," it promptly disappears.


----------



## Coconuts40

stylemechanel said:


> Well that doesn't seem right.  Why even put it on the site? Is that something they do often? Sorry about that Coconuts. I hope you find it!



No worries stylemechanel  It's actually a good thing for me!  I get to save my money and not think about it for now  If my sales associate called me to tell me they had turquoise in stock, I would buy it...but I secretly am also a bit relieved it's not available as I surely have better things to spend that kind of money on


----------



## bluebichonfrise

Hi Ladies! I just purchased my very first single motif Alhambra MOP yellow gold necklace today! I'm in love and I cannot wait to add additional pieces when I am able. My question...the MOP has so many variations and the one I purchased has flashes of pink and green in it. The only other in the store was primarily white but had a large "birthmark" of sorts that almost looked like like it was protruding from the stone--it wasn't that was just the illusion. I typically like a very white MOP. Just wondering what your thoughts are and which variation do you all prefer--very white or with some coloration (primarily sage green and pink in my case) Thanks so much for opinions. I'm so new to VCA and I am thrilled to have purchased my first piece. Thank you!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bluebichonfrise said:


> Hi Ladies! I just purchased my very first single motif Alhambra MOP yellow gold necklace today! I'm in love and I cannot wait to add additional pieces when I am able. My question...the MOP has so many variations and the one I purchased has flashes of pink and green in it. The only other in the store was primarily white but had a large "birthmark" of sorts that almost looked like like it was protruding from the stone--it wasn't that was just the illusion. I typically like a very white MOP. Just wondering what your thoughts are and which variation do you all prefer--very white or with some coloration (primarily sage green and pink in my case) Thanks so much for opinions. I'm so new to VCA and I am thrilled to have purchased my first piece. Thank you!!



I prefer a more "lively" mop. In fact, when I purchased my two ten motifs, one came in that was very iridescent and the other one was very flat. I exchanged the flat white strand for a more colorful strand. 
It's really personal preference. 
It sounds as if you would be happier with a more white pendant and did not take the other piece because of the particular character it had. It's totally acceptable to request another pendant. 
If I were you I would request an exchange for a white pendant without the characteristic you described. Mop pendants are very easy to find and your SA should have no trouble getting in one that you love.


----------



## phillj12

texasgirliegirl said:


> I prefer a more "lively" mop. In fact, when I purchased my two ten motifs, one came in that was very iridescent and the other one was very flat. I exchanged the flat white strand for a more colorful strand.
> 
> It's really personal preference.
> 
> It sounds as if you would be happier with a more white pendant and did not take the other piece because of the particular character it had. It's totally acceptable to request another pendant.
> 
> If I were you I would request an exchange for a white pendant without the characteristic you described. Mop pendants are very easy to find and your SA should have no trouble getting in one that you love.




+1

I too LOVE colorful MOP.


----------



## sailorstripes

bluebichonfrise said:


> Hi Ladies! I just purchased my very first single motif Alhambra MOP yellow gold necklace today! I'm in love and I cannot wait to add additional pieces when I am able. My question...the MOP has so many variations and the one I purchased has flashes of pink and green in it. The only other in the store was primarily white but had a large "birthmark" of sorts that almost looked like like it was protruding from the stone--it wasn't that was just the illusion. I typically like a very white MOP. Just wondering what your thoughts are and which variation do you all prefer--very white or with some coloration (primarily sage green and pink in my case) Thanks so much for opinions. I'm so new to VCA and I am thrilled to have purchased my first piece. Thank you!!




The shading variations sound gorgeous, I would love to see a picture of this if you can capture the colors! Congrats on your new piece, it sounds so beautiful. What a way to kick off 2015!


----------



## stylemechanel

bluebichonfrise said:


> Hi Ladies! I just purchased my very first single motif Alhambra MOP yellow gold necklace today! I'm in love and I cannot wait to add additional pieces when I am able. My question...the MOP has so many variations and the one I purchased has flashes of pink and green in it. The only other in the store was primarily white but had a large "birthmark" of sorts that almost looked like like it was protruding from the stone--it wasn't that was just the illusion. I typically like a very white MOP. Just wondering what your thoughts are and which variation do you all prefer--very white or with some coloration (primarily sage green and pink in my case) Thanks so much for opinions. I'm so new to VCA and I am thrilled to have purchased my first piece. Thank you!!



Hi bluebiconfrise. My very first piece of VCA was also MOP. I purchased the 5 motif vintage alhambra. I prefer the more iridescent pieces. Mine has a lot of pink, blue and lavender. I agree with texasgirliegirl - if you aren't happy with it exchange it - it is such a personal preference. When the SA was showing me the bracelet in the case, it was not as lively as I wanted. She went to the back room and brought out two additional pieces. I think TTG is right, they probably have plenty MOP in stock. You really should have want you love to wear.

Congratulations on your first piece!


----------



## bluebichonfrise

texasgirliegirl said:


> I prefer a more "lively" mop. In fact, when I purchased my two ten motifs, one came in that was very iridescent and the other one was very flat. I exchanged the flat white strand for a more colorful strand.
> 
> It's really personal preference.
> 
> It sounds as if you would be happier with a more white pendant and did not take the other piece because of the particular character it had. It's totally acceptable to request another pendant.
> 
> If I were you I would request an exchange for a white pendant without the characteristic you described. Mop pendants are very easy to find and your SA should have no trouble getting in one that you love.




Thank you so much for your opinion. Now that I'm really looking at it it's beautiful. I do typically like white--they only had two in stock that day and she picked the more iridescent piece saying that's what she would choose and of course showed me the other! She did offer to  request more pieces. The VCA here in Honolulu is a very small boutique inside of Neiman Marcus so they don't have a large inventory. I'll post photos soon--thank you again!!


----------



## bluebichonfrise

stylemechanel said:


> Hi bluebiconfrise. My very first piece of VCA was also MOP. I purchased the 5 motif vintage alhambra. I prefer the more iridescent pieces. Mine has a lot of pink, blue and lavender. I agree with texasgirliegirl - if you aren't happy with it exchange it - it is such a personal preference. When the SA was showing me the bracelet in the case, it was not as lively as I wanted. She went to the back room and brought out two additional pieces. I think TTG is right, they probably have plenty MOP in stock. You really should have want you love to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your first piece!




I think that may be my next piece! Ooooh blues and pinks and lavenders sound just fabulous. I'm loving the iridescent nature now that I'm really studying it. I so very much appreciate your opinion!


----------



## bluebichonfrise

sailorstripes said:


> The shading variations sound gorgeous, I would love to see a picture of this if you can capture the colors! Congrats on your new piece, it sounds so beautiful. What a way to kick off 2015!




Thank you!!!! I'm very excited to have broadened my horizons to include VCA. It's really addicting as I'm planning my next purchase already. Lol. I'll get a pic up just as soon as I can!!


----------



## bluebichonfrise

Here are the photos
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
! It was very hard to capture the color variations on film! Thank you ladies for your input--I'm very happy with it!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bluebichonfrise said:


> Here are the photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! It was very hard to capture the color variations on film! Thank you ladies for your input--I'm very happy with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860385
> View attachment 2860389



So pretty. 
It's nearly impossible to capture the beautiful character of mop (white and gray) on camera.


----------



## PennyD2911

bluebichonfrise said:


> Here are the photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! It was very hard to capture the color variations on film! Thank you ladies for your input--I'm very happy with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860385
> View attachment 2860389




Very pretty! Congratulations!
I prefer subtle color in white MOP, but if you prefer the purer white you should have no problem exchanging for another one.


----------



## MYH

bluebichonfrise said:


> Hi Ladies! I just purchased my very first single motif Alhambra MOP yellow gold necklace today! I'm in love and I cannot wait to add additional pieces when I am able. My question...the MOP has so many variations and the one I purchased has flashes of pink and green in it. The only other in the store was primarily white but had a large "birthmark" of sorts that almost looked like like it was protruding from the stone--it wasn't that was just the illusion. I typically like a very white MOP. Just wondering what your thoughts are and which variation do you all prefer--very white or with some coloration (primarily sage green and pink in my case) Thanks so much for opinions. I'm so new to VCA and I am thrilled to have purchased my first piece. Thank you!!


I'm actually the opposite from everyone! I like a white mop with no colors.  In Geneva, I had the SA bring out 5 strands for me to choose from and I looked in 5 different countries before I purchased my magic mop ring.  Personal preference!


----------



## samiii

Does any one own the Rose gold MOP or onyx cosmos pendant?
Do you guys think its a good piece(12500$ for a single petal of diamonds) ?


----------



## Pucchi

Deciding between WG and YG for the 5-motif bracelet. What's easier to stack with different metals, say diamond tennis bracelets/Cartier bangles...?


----------



## bocagirl

Pucchi said:


> Deciding between WG and YG for the 5-motif bracelet. What's easier to stack with different metals, say diamond tennis bracelets/Cartier bangles...?



It's really a matter of personal preference.  I don't mind stacking different colors of gold.  I wear the white, yellow and pink gold Cartier love bangles on my right wrist and a tennis bracelet (in WG) with the 5 motif (WG) MOP on my left wrist.  Sometimes I'll wear a pendant in WG or pink gold with these sets.  I think they all look great together.

If you wear more yellow gold, then you may prefer to get the YG bracelet.  I used to wear only WG, but lately have buying what I like, regardless of color!  My next purchase will likely be the new magic pendant in onyx (crossing my fingers it's one of the new colors!).

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## HeidiDavis

MYH said:


> I'm actually the opposite from everyone! I like a white mop with no colors.  In Geneva, I had the SA bring out 5 strands for me to choose from and I looked in 5 different countries before I purchased my magic mop ring.  Personal preference!


 
Isn't that funny?  I'm that way too!  I really prefer the whiter, less iridescent MOP!


----------



## sailorstripes

bluebichonfrise said:


> Here are the photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! It was very hard to capture the color variations on film! Thank you ladies for your input--I'm very happy with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860385
> View attachment 2860389



Simply gorgeous! Now I want one and I had originally wanted Onyx with Yellow Gold!  Thank you for sharing the pictures!


----------



## stylemechanel

bluebichonfrise said:


> Here are the photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! It was very hard to capture the color variations on film! Thank you ladies for your input--I'm very happy with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860385
> View attachment 2860389



 Congrats bluebichonfrise, your pendant is beautiful, and you are right it is very hard to capture the color on film. So glad you are keeping the one that you initially picked.


----------



## stylemechanel

Pucchi said:


> Deciding between WG and YG for the 5-motif bracelet. What's easier to stack with different metals, say diamond tennis bracelets/Cartier bangles...?



Hi Pucci, you don't say what type of metal your tennis bracelet or Cartier bangles are, so I'm guessing you haven't tried the WG or YG bracelet with what you own. If you have the opportunity to go to a VCA boutique the SA's are really lovely. They will let you try on anything they have in stock, play with it, offer suggestions if you want them, and in that way I think you will get a really good feel for what you love and what makes you smile.

Having said that, I was a only platinum  wearer with all my jewelry for years - and I am older ( or old, , depending on your definition of age) so I have acquired  a lot of platinum peices.  The very first piece of jewelry that I bought in YG was this past September and is the VCA 5 motif vintage bracelet in MOP.  Once I saw how pretty the YG was with my skin tone it changed how I look at jewelry and the different metals completely. I see so many people now mixing metals and it all looks beautiful. I think its young and youthful. I no longer have any qualms about mixing metals - I wear what makes me smile.

Have fun thinking it all through and most of all have fun with the entire process, then come show us what you bought!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Pucchi said:


> Deciding between WG and YG for the 5-motif bracelet. What's easier to stack with different metals, say diamond tennis bracelets/Cartier bangles...?



Depends on what you like. There are more options for yg than with wg so if you think you might wear/ stack other VCA bracelets, or use your bracelet as an extender for a future necklace, you might want to consider this.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Pucci, you don't say what type of metal your tennis bracelet or Cartier bangles are, so I'm guessing you haven't tried the WG or YG bracelet with what you own. If you have the opportunity to go to a VCA boutique the SA's are really lovely. They will let you try on anything they have in stock, play with it, offer suggestions if you want them, and in that way I think you will get a really good feel for what you love and what makes you smile.
> 
> Having said that, I was a only platinum  wearer with all my jewelry for years - and I am older ( or old, , depending on your definition of age) so I have acquired  a lot of platinum peices.  The very first piece of jewelry that I bought in YG was this past September and is the VCA 5 motif vintage bracelet in MOP.  Once I saw how pretty the YG was with my skin tone it changed how I look at jewelry and the different metals completely. I see so many people now mixing metals and it all looks beautiful. I think its young and youthful. I no longer have any qualms about mixing metals - I wear what makes me smile.
> 
> Have fun thinking it all through and most of all have fun with the entire process, then come show us what you bought!



This is my story too!!


----------



## HeidiDavis

bluebichonfrise said:


> Here are the photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! It was very hard to capture the color variations on film! Thank you ladies for your input--I'm very happy with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860385
> View attachment 2860389




That really is lovely!  Any chance for a modeling photo?


----------



## Sparkledolll

Found this among my mums jewellery! Its now mine.... It's a bit too big on me but I'm not complaining!


----------



## Candice0985

Natalie j said:


> Found this among my mums jewellery! Its now mine.... It's a bit too big on me but I'm not complaining!



wow, that is quite the find! I think it fits you perfectly!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Candice0985 said:


> wow, that is quite the find! I think it fits you perfectly!


Thank you! I would love to add the WG Perlee to stack... Lol...


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> Found this among my mums jewellery! Its now mine.... It's a bit too big on me but I'm not complaining!


 
What a find in that treasure chest   It's not too big at all - it fits perfectly 



Natalie j said:


> Thank you! I would love to add the WG Perlee to stack... Lol...


 
 Which Perlee are you going to pair it with? The "clover" with diamonds or the plain signature?


----------



## Sparkledolll

HADASSA said:


> What a find in that treasure chest   It's not too big at all - it fits perfectly
> 
> 
> 
> Which Perlee are you going to pair it with? The "clover" with diamonds or the plain signature?


Thanks! I would also love to have the clover but I can't really justify it so I will probably get the plain signature. Do you ladies think I have to stick with WG? Would RG look too mismatch?


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> Thanks! I would also love to have the clover but I can't really justify it so I will probably get the plain signature. Do you ladies think I have to stick with WG? Would RG look too mismatch?


 
Here is a pic courtesy Latifa al Shamsi"s blog - you will have a good idea of the pink gold clover and WG signature. RG will complement your mum's Perlee pave very well


----------



## stylemechanel

Natalie j said:


> Found this among my mums jewellery! Its now mine.... It's a bit too big on me but I'm not complaining!






Natalie j said:


> Thanks! I would also love to have the clover but I can't really justify it so I will probably get the plain signature. Do you ladies think I have to stick with WG? Would RG look too mismatch?





That is one amazing piece, Natalie. How did you come across it? Where you having fun in her jewelry box? In any case it is gorgeous. I love the photo Hadassa posted with the mix of metals. My personal favorite is the RG, seems to make each one pop.

For what it is worth I think it fits you beautifully.


----------



## Sparkledolll

HADASSA said:


> Here is a pic courtesy Latifa al Shamsi"s blog - you will have a good idea of the pink gold clover and WG signature. RG will complement your mum's Perlee pave very well


Wow.... Looks stunning! Thanks!


----------



## Sparkledolll

stylemechanel said:


> That is one amazing piece, Natalie. How did you come across it? Where you having fun in her jewelry box? In any case it is gorgeous. I love the photo Hadassa posted with the mix of metals. My personal favorite is the RG, seems to make each one pop.
> 
> For what it is worth I think it fits you beautifully.


Thank you! I love going through my mum's jewelry lol.... I can't wait to try them all on. I have a Cartier Juste in clou in WG so I will try to see if they look good together.


----------



## HADASSA

stylemechanel said:


> That is one amazing piece, Natalie. How did you come across it? Where you having fun in her jewelry box? In any case it is gorgeous. I love the photo Hadassa posted with the mix of metals. My personal favorite is the RG, seems to make each one pop.
> 
> For what it is worth I think it fits you beautifully.


 
I agree SMC, the RG makes the stack pop 



Natalie j said:


> Wow.... Looks stunning! Thanks!


 
Gosh !!! This is such an enabling pic


----------



## stylemechanel

HADASSA said:


> I agree SMC, the RG makes the stack pop
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh !!! This is such an enabling pic



+1 on the enabling photo Hadassa...you really  know how to get a girl's brain and imagination going on what looks great. Thanks for posting that pic!


----------



## HeidiDavis

Natalie j said:


> Found this among my mums jewellery! Its now mine.... It's a bit too big on me but I'm not complaining!


 
Holy cow!  How come I never come across things like THAT in my mom's jewelry box?!?!?  Lucky girl!!!!


----------



## Dode99

I just came back from VCA btq and I took these pics for you ladies to drool over  


































Perlee 33



and finally what I purchased, 






I got the white MOP in YG  bracelet which will get resized, and the PG sweet heart bracelet. I'm usually not into hearts but VCA changed my mind as always. It looks beautiful with the white MOP and with my current Malachite bracelet. I'm done with VCA for now, I need to focus on my future Juste un Clou bracelet


----------



## HADASSA

stylemechanel said:


> +1 on the enabling photo Hadassa...you really know how to get a girl's brain and imagination going on what looks great. Thanks for posting that pic!


 
SMC, the worst part is I think I am enabling myself


----------



## phillj12

Natalie j said:


> Found this among my mums jewellery! Its now mine.... It's a bit too big on me but I'm not complaining!




W O W!! SOO beautiful! How luck y to find that! I love the RG with the WG..,great combo!


----------



## HeidiDavis

Dode99, thank you for posting those wonderful pics!  They made my day!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Here is a pic courtesy Latifa al Shamsi"s blog - you will have a good idea of the pink gold clover and WG signature. RG will complement your mum's Perlee pave very well



Love these!


----------



## tutushopper

Natalie j said:


> Found this among my mums jewellery! Its now mine.... It's a bit too big on me but I'm not complaining!



What a stunning piece!  That is so so gorgeous and it fits you perfectly!


----------



## tutushopper

Dode99 said:


> I just came back from VCA btq and I took these pics for you ladies to drool over
> 
> and finally what I purchased,
> 
> I got the white MOP in YG  bracelet which will get resized, and the PG sweet heart bracelet. I'm usually not into hearts but VCA changed my mind as always. It looks beautiful with the white MOP and with my current Malachite bracelet. I'm done with VCA for now, I need to focus on my future Juste un Clou bracelet


Congrats on your lovely new MOP bracelet and sweet carnelian alhambra pieces!  So very pretty!


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> Love these!


 
I find it such a stunning mix


----------



## stylemechanel

Dode99 said:


> I just came back from VCA btq and I took these pics for you ladies to drool over  ......
> 
> 
> Perlee 33......
> 
> and finally what I purchased,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the white MOP in YG  bracelet which will get resized, and the PG sweet heart bracelet. I'm usually not into hearts but VCA changed my mind as always. It looks beautiful with the white MOP and with my current Malachite bracelet. I'm done with VCA for now, I need to focus on my future Juste un Clou bracelet




Dode, this is what I think of your pictures....... They are amazing and I would like to very much have all of them. That will not be a reality but I am planning very carefully. Those pictures make me wonder how I can sweet talk my husband into more.....many more. 

Congratulations on the MOP bracelet ( that was my very first piece - you will love it), and your sweet PG. I hope they always bring a smile to your face.

May I ask which boutique this was? It looks so much like Beverly Hills - pretty much identical, actually. Could they all be exactly the same?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> I find it such a stunning mix



As beautiful as depicted, photos do no justice for these bracelets. 
I had never felt especially impressed with the pave version until I saw it on my wrist. 
Oh goodness...no words !!!
TDF 
I have and love the plain yg bracelet. It's so comfortable and classic... and shiny. 
My favorite is the diamond clover version


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Dode99 said:


> I just came back from VCA btq and I took these pics for you ladies to drool over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perlee 33
> 
> 
> 
> and finally what I purchased,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the white MOP in YG  bracelet which will get resized, and the PG sweet heart bracelet. I'm usually not into hearts but VCA changed my mind as always. It looks beautiful with the white MOP and with my current Malachite bracelet. I'm done with VCA for now, I need to focus on my future Juste un Clou bracelet



Congratulations on your pretty pieces!!
Done with VCA ? I always feel that way for about a DAY...ha.  There is a reason why they call this the VCA addiction thread.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> As beautiful as depicted, photos do no justice for these bracelets.
> I had never felt especially impressed with the pave version until I saw it on my wrist.
> Oh goodness...no words !!!
> TDF
> I have and love the plain yg bracelet. It's so comfortable and classic... and shiny.
> My favorite is the diamond clover version


 
If you had to pick one, money being no object, would you choose the pave or the diamond clover?


----------



## Sparkledolll

HADASSA said:


> If you had to pick one, money being no object, would you choose the pave or the diamond clover?





I love the clover as I think it's prettier and more playful. The Pave is more formal. Together they're TDF! I've also seen the pave cuff but didn't try it on. It's beyond beautiful!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Stacking with Cartier Juste un Clou


----------



## ShyShy

Oooh, amazing find Natalie!!&#128077;&#128077; Such a gorgeous bracelet on you.


----------



## ShyShy

Ladies, I have a question... How do you guys store your 20 motif MOP necklaces? I took it out to wear today and saw a tiny dot on the side next to the gold beadwork. At first I thought it was dirt or grime but I think it's a chip! I took my VCA cloth to gently rub it and nothing! So I tried feeling it with my nail wrapped inside the cloth and it feels like a chip! Then I looked at my other motifs... I think there is another one with tiny dots on it that felt like chips too! &#128561;I have a jewellery drawer lined with felt. I put my necklace in one of the squares. When I lay them in I try to be careful so the motifs do not overlap... I wonder what I've been doing wrong?

I don't think I've been rough with it and I don't recall my necklace knocking on anything... Hmmm


----------



## I'll take two

ShyShy said:


> Ladies, I have a question... How do you guys store your 20 motif MOP necklaces? I took it out to wear today and saw a tiny dot on the side next to the gold beadwork. At first I thought it was dirt or grime but I think it's a chip! I took my VCA cloth to gently rub it and nothing! So I tried feeling it with my nail wrapped inside the cloth and it feels like a chip! Then I looked at my other motifs... I think there is another one with tiny dots on it that felt like chips too! &#128561;I have a jewellery drawer lined with felt. I put my necklace in one of the squares. When I lay them in I try to be careful so the motifs do not overlap... I wonder what I've been doing wrong?
> 
> I don't think I've been rough with it and I don't recall my necklace knocking on anything... Hmmm



I just keep mine in  a jewellery box and have not noticed any damage. Maybe it is just a natural flaw in the MOP that you haven't noticed before.


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> I love the clover as I think it's prettier and more playful. The Pave is more formal. Together they're TDF! I've also seen the pave cuff but didn't try it on. It's beyond beautiful!


 
Thank you Natalie. My lifestyle is very casual so the diamond clover might be a better option 



Natalie j said:


> Stacking with Cartier Juste un Clou


 
I find the pave a very feminine design and the plain WG Juste un Clou does not do it justice. If you are thinking long-term, then get the plain WG Signature and then later on you can add the Rose Gold Clover with diamonds 

Have you tried pairing the WG Pave with your RG 4-diamond love ? That will be a lovely combination as well


----------



## ShyShy

I tried taking a photo, I had to block the light to limit the shine but it looks more like a chip on the surface to me... &#128549;


----------



## Sparkledolll

HADASSA said:


> Thank you Natalie. My lifestyle is very casual so the diamond clover might be a better option
> 
> 
> 
> I find the pave a very feminine design and the plain WG Juste un Clou does not do it justice. If you are thinking long-term, then get the plain WG Signature and then later on you can add the Rose Gold Clover with diamonds
> 
> Have you tried pairing the WG Pave with your RG 4-diamond love ? That will be a lovely combination as well


All great advice, thank you! I would love to get the clover one day!


----------



## PennyD2911

Dode99 said:


> I just came back from VCA btq and I took these pics for you ladies to drool over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perlee 33
> 
> 
> 
> and finally what I purchased,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the white MOP in YG  bracelet which will get resized, and the PG sweet heart bracelet. I'm usually not into hearts but VCA changed my mind as always. It looks beautiful with the white MOP and with my current Malachite bracelet. I'm done with VCA for now, I need to focus on my future Juste un Clou bracelet



Thanks for sharing! Congrats on your new VCA additions.


----------



## phillj12

Natalie j said:


> Stacking with Cartier Juste un Clou




Gorgeous combo!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> If you had to pick one, money being no object, would you choose the pave or the diamond clover?



Diamond clover. 
It's classic VCA


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> Stacking with Cartier Juste un Clou



These bracelets are so very special. 
To be honest, I think they look best not stacked.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ShyShy said:


> Ladies, I have a question... How do you guys store your 20 motif MOP necklaces? I took it out to wear today and saw a tiny dot on the side next to the gold beadwork. At first I thought it was dirt or grime but I think it's a chip! I took my VCA cloth to gently rub it and nothing! So I tried feeling it with my nail wrapped inside the cloth and it feels like a chip! Then I looked at my other motifs... I think there is another one with tiny dots on it that felt like chips too! &#128561;I have a jewellery drawer lined with felt. I put my necklace in one of the squares. When I lay them in I try to be careful so the motifs do not overlap... I wonder what I've been doing wrong?
> 
> I don't think I've been rough with it and I don't recall my necklace knocking on anything... Hmmm



I place mine back in its special VCA case, then back in its white box.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> diamond clover.
> 
> It's classic vca




+1


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> I place mine back in its special VCA case, then back in its white box.




I also keep mine in the case it came with. My SA also sent me several travel cases of various sizes. 
I love my VCA pieces so I'm really OCD about them.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ShyShy said:


> I tried taking a photo, I had to block the light to limit the shine but it looks more like a chip on the surface to me... &#128549;



Oh no!!
Take it in to VCA for inspection/repair. 
So sorry!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> I also keep mine in the case it came with. My SA also sent me several travel cases of various sizes.
> I love my VCA pieces so I'm really OCD about them.



Me, too!!!
I always place everything back in its box. 
Sometimes it makes getting dressed in a hurry challenging because most of my boxes are the same size...!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Thank you Ladies! I was wondering if anyone notice if Perlee bracelets are scratched when stacked together? Maybe it's better to wear one at a time?


----------



## PennyD2911

Natalie j said:


> Thank you Ladies! I was wondering if anyone notice if Perlee bracelets are scratched when stacked together? Maybe it's better to wear one at a time?




The WG Diamond Perlee bracelet you have from your mother is beautiful. I think it is better worn as a stand alone piece. 
Stacking it with the Cartier LOVE and/or JUC looks off to me.  The VCA bracelet and the Cartier bracelets are two different vibes.  When worn stacked they look like they are "competing".  Just my opinion of course.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Me, too!!!
> 
> I always place everything back in its box.
> 
> Sometimes it makes getting dressed in a hurry challenging because most of my boxes are the same size...!




Yes! That is the down side,  but I still its best to do it.


----------



## ShyShy

texasgirliegirl said:


> Oh no!!
> Take it in to VCA for inspection/repair.
> So sorry!!



I would love to but there is no VCA in Australia. I only get to visit a boutique when I travel, and that is not often as my kids are still young... This is a bit disappointing&#128534;


----------



## Luxelifemomma

Do you ladies wear your VCA everyday or just special occasions? I work in luxury retail so I can't wear VCA at my job. I really want to get a 5 motif vintage Alhambra mop bracelet but I don't want it to be do dressy I never wear it.  I'm so SoCal and have a pretty relaxed style. I honestly think it would be cute all the time but I just wish I could wear it at work too!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Thank you! I love how everyone is so knowledgable and creative on here! personally I love stacking as I think it gives a more casual vibe


----------



## Dode99

tutushopper said:


> Congrats on your lovely new MOP bracelet and sweet carnelian alhambra pieces!  So very pretty!



Thank you so much! The SA said many ladies love to stack their vintage bracelets with sweet bracelets, and I'm planning to do the same. 




stylemechanel said:


> Dode, this is what I think of your pictures....... They are amazing and I would like to very much have all of them. That will not be a reality but I am planning very carefully. Those pictures make me wonder how I can sweet talk my husband into more.....many more.
> 
> Congratulations on the MOP bracelet ( that was my very first piece - you will love it), and your sweet PG. I hope they always bring a smile to your face.
> 
> May I ask which boutique this was? It looks so much like Beverly Hills - pretty much identical, actually. Could they all be exactly the same?




I know right? It's like a candy shop. My brother was quite bored with how long it took to purchase my bracelets, I was so happy and never wanted to leave . The btq located in The Galleria Mall in Abu Dhabi city. They usually stock up with many beautiful pieces. I'm lucky to have two VCA branches in my city!




texasgirliegirl said:


> Congratulations on your pretty pieces!!
> Done with VCA ? I always feel that way for about a DAY...ha.  There is a reason why they call this the VCA addiction thread.



Perlee is my fav VCA collection but still didn't get any piece yet . I'm eyeing the diamond clover ring and the plain signature bangle. Hopefully I get them both next year . 




HeidiDavis said:


> Dode99, thank you for posting those wonderful pics!  They made my day!





PennyD2911 said:


> Thanks for sharing! Congrats on your new VCA additions.



Thank you, ladies always love to share with you lovely TPFers .


----------



## saltonC

Luxelifemomma said:


> Do you ladies wear your VCA everyday or just special occasions? I work in luxury retail so I can't wear VCA at my job. I really want to get a 5 motif vintage Alhambra mop bracelet but I don't want it to be do dressy I never wear it.  I'm so SoCal and have a pretty relaxed style. I honestly think it would be cute all the time but I just wish I could wear it at work too!




I'm a grad student in SoCal and I wear my 5 motif carnelian vintage alhambra everyday. I think it blends in really well with casual as well as dressy outfits. I have it on even if I'm just wearing  an old tshirt and ratty yoga pants, I feel naked without my bracelet!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Luxelifemomma said:


> Do you ladies wear your VCA everyday or just special occasions? I work in luxury retail so I can't wear VCA at my job. I really want to get a 5 motif vintage Alhambra mop bracelet but I don't want it to be do dressy I never wear it.  I'm so SoCal and have a pretty relaxed style. I honestly think it would be cute all the time but I just wish I could wear it at work too!



Why can't you wear VCA to work?  If you ask the SA's in NYC, they will tell you that ( despite the cost) the vintage Alhambra collection is considered rather casual jewelry....
I wear mine with jeans and t shirts 
Of course it also looks beautiful dressed up which makes it so versatile.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> Diamond clover.
> It's classic VCA


 


texasgirliegirl said:


> These bracelets are so very special.
> To be honest, I think they look best not stacked.


 


PennyD2911 said:


> +1


 
Thank you so much for your opinions. I am not a bracelet girl per se but I can learn 
Got these enabling pictures off the internet.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Thank you so much for your opinions. I am not a bracelet girl per se but I can learn
> Got these enabling pictures off the internet.



To clarify:
I prefer the perlee stacked with perlee. 
Not the JUC 
Gorgeous photos!


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> To clarify:
> I prefer the perlee stacked with perlee.
> Not the JUC
> Gorgeous photos!


 
I agree about the JUC - I can do Perlee and LOVE but not JUC.

So TGG, the "age old question" - Yellow Gold or Rose Gold Clover with diamonds? I want to pair it with my Cartier PG LOVE


----------



## HeidiDavis

PennyD2911 said:


> I also keep mine in the case it came with. My SA also sent me several travel cases of various sizes.
> I love my VCA pieces so I'm really OCD about them.




I am OCD as well!  Do you think it's better to keep our VCA pieces in their boxes or in the travel pouches?  I keep my pendant in the travel pouch because I feel like it keeps the chain from tangling, but I'd rather keep it in its little box.  Thoughts?  Or does it not really matter?  Lol.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> I agree about the JUC - I can do Perlee and LOVE but not JUC.
> 
> So TGG, the "age old question" - Yellow Gold or Rose Gold Clover with diamonds? I want to pair it with my Cartier PG LOVE



It really depends on what you prefer. 
I try to consider what will make sense relative to everything I have or intend to collect. In this case, I would purchase the clover bangle in yg. 
Despite what others might think, I tend to see pink/ rose gold are more trendy. The Cartier pg tends to fade to a more yg tone over time and will look fine with the yg clover bangle. The Cartier pg doesn't match the VCA pg anyway. 
You will likely collect more yg VCA pieces over time. Consider how fabulous it would be to wear a yg cosmos pendant and the yg diamond clover bracelet ( and yg pave vintage earrings....)
Does this help?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HeidiDavis said:


> I am OCD as well!  Do you think it's better to keep our VCA pieces in their boxes or in the travel pouches?  I keep my pendant in the travel pouch because I feel like it keeps the chain from tangling, but I'd rather keep it in its little box.  Thoughts?  Or does it not really matter?  Lol.



I don't think it matters. Depends on what sort of space you have, I suppose. 
I keep mine in it's special little suede box.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ShyShy said:


> I would love to but there is no VCA in Australia. I only get to visit a boutique when I travel, and that is not often as my kids are still young... This is a bit disappointing&#128534;



Can you ship it insured? 
Most boutiques will gladly email you a shipping label.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> It really depends on what you prefer.
> I try to consider what will make sense relative to everything I have or intend to collect. In this case, I would purchase the clover bangle in yg.
> Despite what others might think, I tend to see pink/ rose gold are more trendy. The Cartier pg tends to fade to a more yg tone over time and will look fine with the yg clover bangle. The Cartier pg doesn't match the VCA pg anyway.
> You will likely collect more yg VCA pieces over time. Consider how fabulous it would be to wear a yg cosmos pendant and the yg diamond clover bracelet ( and yg pave vintage earrings....)
> Does this help?


 
*"The Cartier pg doesn't match the VCA pg anyway." *This is what I *needed* to hear 

My Cartier PG does look more "yellow" now but not too brassy. KWIM? I am hoping the YG Perlee clover is not too brassy and will blend well with the hue of the Cartier PG  I have held it up in natural light with my MOP YG necklace and it looks great but wanted advice on the Perlee YG on a greater surface area.

Thank you yet again for the  VCA voice of reason


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> *"The Cartier pg doesn't match the VCA pg anyway." *This is what I *needed* to hear
> 
> My Cartier PG does look more "yellow" now but not too brassy. KWIM? I am hoping the YG Perlee clover is not too brassy and will blend well with the hue of the Cartier PG  I have held it up in natural light with my MOP YG necklace and it looks great but wanted advice on the Perlee YG on a greater surface area.
> 
> Thank you yet again for the  VCA voice of reason



So excited for you!
You are building a fabulous collection.


----------



## perleegirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> It really depends on what you prefer.
> I try to consider what will make sense relative to everything I have or intend to collect. In this case, I would purchase the clover bangle in yg.
> Despite what others might think, I tend to see pink/ rose gold are more trendy. The Cartier pg tends to fade to a more yg tone over time and will look fine with the yg clover bangle. The Cartier pg doesn't match the VCA pg anyway.
> You will likely collect more yg VCA pieces over time. Consider how fabulous it would be to wear a yg cosmos pendant and the yg diamond clover bracelet ( and yg pave vintage earrings....)
> Does this help?



I agree!
I purchased the PG clover Perlee years ago, and now wish that I had the W/G or Y/G, because to me they are more classic. Curious now that all three are available, which is the most sought after. I like the W/G, but feel like the diamonds kind of disappear. 
Which of the three metals do you ladies prefer?


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> So excited for you!
> You are building a fabulous collection.


 
Thank you  TGG   I couldn't have done this without all the wonderful advice given here 



perleegirl said:


> I agree!
> I purchased the PG clover Perlee years ago, and now wish that I had the W/G or Y/G, because to me they are more classic. Curious now that all three are available, which is the most sought after. I like the W/G, but feel like the diamonds kind of disappear.
> Which of the three metals do you ladies prefer?


 
I think I would prefer YG or PG, depending on skin tone. I saw an old pic of your stack when I was doing research and the PG looks great on your skin tone. The Cartier PG looks great on my skin because of the "peachy" hue, so I will take TGG's advice and get the YG Clover


----------



## perleegirl

HADASSA said:


> Thank you  TGG   I couldn't have done this without all the wonderful advice given here
> 
> 
> 
> I think I would prefer YG or PG, depending on skin tone. I saw an old pic of your stack when I was doing research and the PG looks great on your skin tone. The Cartier PG looks great on my skin because of the "peachy" hue, so I will take TGG's advice and get the YG Clover



Lucky you! I can't wait to see modeling pics. Will you be purchasing it soon? Curious as to what your hair/eye/skin color is?


----------



## HADASSA

perleegirl said:


> Lucky you! I can't wait to see modeling pics. Will you be purchasing it soon? Curious as to what your hair/eye/skin color is?


 
I am more olive skinned/dark brown eyes/golden brown hair colour (artificial, of course).

I hope I can purchase soon - I did have the WG Cosmos small pendant on my radar but I can give up for the Perlee Clover Bracelet  I also want to get the Vintage Pave YG earrings - deciding which to get first


----------



## kimber418

I have owned the YG clover Perlee for over a year now and and it is my favorite VCA piece. I do wear it frequently stacked with my YG 4 diamond love bracelet.  It is so easy to wear and a beautifully designed & comfortable fit.  You can dress it up or down.   I think I would like to add a WG Perlee bracelet someday to my collection.  I am not a pink gold person although I do love it on others.  I do own the pg holiday pendant and love the tone of the pink gold however I do not think I would get it in a bracelet.


----------



## perleegirl

The perlee clover will be a great addition. Yellow gold will be amazing! I am fair skinned with blue eyes, and blonde hair. I think Y/G is better for me, but I'm happy to have a Perlee Clover of any shade. &#128525;


----------



## perleegirl

kimber418 said:


> I have owned the YG clover Perlee for over a year now and and it is my favorite VCA piece. I do wear it frequently stacked with my YG 4 diamond love bracelet.  It is so easy to wear and a beautifully designed & comfortable fit.  You can dress it up or down.   I think I would like to add a WG Perlee bracelet someday to my collection.  I am not a pink gold person although I do love it on others.  I do own the pg holiday pendant and love the tone of the pink gold however I do not think I would get it in a bracelet.




So, so very pretty! Maybe I'll have to sell my P/G, and repurchase in Y/G. Or, I wonder if VCA could turn it into W/G?


----------



## dialv

kimber418 said:


> I have owned the YG clover Perlee for over a year now and and it is my favorite VCA piece. I do wear it frequently stacked with my YG 4 diamond love bracelet.  It is so easy to wear and a beautifully designed & comfortable fit.  You can dress it up or down.   I think I would like to add a WG Perlee bracelet someday to my collection.  I am not a pink gold person although I do love it on others.  I do own the pg holiday pendant and love the tone of the pink gold however I do not think I would get it in a bracelet.


So so pretty! Love the perlee bracelet more and more!


----------



## perleegirl

Here's mine in P/G


----------



## kimber418

perleegirl said:


> Here's mine in P/G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865948




So beautiful Perleegirl!  I do love how perfectly it pairs with Cartier Love.


----------



## I'll take two

kimber418 said:


> I have owned the YG clover Perlee for over a year now and and it is my favorite VCA piece. I do wear it frequently stacked with my YG 4 diamond love bracelet.  It is so easy to wear and a beautifully designed & comfortable fit.  You can dress it up or down.   I think I would like to add a WG Perlee bracelet someday to my collection.  I am not a pink gold person although I do love it on others.  I do own the pg holiday pendant and love the tone of the pink gold however I do not think I would get it in a bracelet.





perleegirl said:


> Here's mine in P/G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865948



Fab pictures ladies. Cool and elegant at the same time.
I so wish the Love bracelet unfastened easier . I don't like to sleep in bracelets so bought 2 Perlee bangles instead .


----------



## perleegirl

The pave LOVE unfastens.&#128521;


----------



## perleegirl

kimber418 said:


> So beautiful Perleegirl!  I do love how perfectly it pairs with Cartier Love.




Thanks! I really don't wear them together often, because I worry about the beading on the Perlee getting damaged. I need to get a signature Perlee to wear between the two.


----------



## bougainvillier

perleegirl said:


> The pave LOVE unfastens.&#128521;




How so? Isn't it a special designed clasp instead of the ordinary screws? I'm still deciding between pave love or clover diamond 

Thanks


----------



## HADASSA

kimber418 said:


> I have owned the YG clover Perlee for over a year now and and it is my favorite VCA piece. I do wear it frequently stacked with my YG 4 diamond love bracelet. It is so easy to wear and a beautifully designed & comfortable fit. You can dress it up or down. I think I would like to add a WG Perlee bracelet someday to my collection. I am not a pink gold person although I do love it on others. I do own the pg holiday pendant and love the tone of the pink gold however I do not think I would get it in a bracelet.


 


perleegirl said:


> Thanks! I really don't wear them together often, because I worry about the beading on the Perlee getting damaged. I need to get a signature Perlee to wear between the two.


 
Thanks for the pics *kimber  *I have noticed you wear a buffer bangle between your Perlee and LOVE - do you have the same concern as *perleegirl* about the beading on your Perlee getting damaged? I do intend to wear with my Cartier LOVE.


----------



## kimber418

perleegirl said:


> Thanks! I really don't wear them together often, because I worry about the beading on the Perlee getting damaged. I need to get a signature Perlee to wear between the two.




That would look amazing!! What color gold would you add in the signature Perlee?   One other idea is to purchase a spacer like I have in 18k gold and pave.  It is super thin and matches exactly in curve/size with both my Love and clover Perlee.  I had it made by a jeweler on Etsy. 
She is in Israel and ships all over the world --- she also makes the cuff in rose gold.   If you look carefully at my photo you can see it.  You would have to do the diamonds either if you just wanted the cuff.  Just an idea! I did not want my Love (which is much heavier) touching the Perlee


----------



## texasgirliegirl

perleegirl said:


> Here's mine in P/G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865948



Your bracelets are beautiful !!
The pg looks lovely with your skintone and beautiful next to your wg love bracelet. 
I would not change a thing. Looks perfect.


----------



## HADASSA

perleegirl said:


> the perlee clover will be a great addition. Yellow gold will be amazing! I am fair skinned with blue eyes, and blonde hair. I think y/g is better for me, but i'm happy to have a perlee clover of any shade. &#55357;&#56845;


 


perleegirl said:


> so, so very pretty! Maybe i'll have to sell my p/g, and repurchase in y/g. Or, i wonder if vca could turn it into w/g?


 


texasgirliegirl said:


> your bracelets are beautiful !!
> The pg looks lovely with your skintone and beautiful next to your wg love bracelet.
> I would not change a thing. Looks perfect.


 
+1


----------



## perleegirl

bougainvillier said:


> How so? Isn't it a special designed clasp instead of the ordinary screws? I'm still deciding between pave love or clover diamond
> 
> Thanks



I'm not sure, but was told by a SA at Cartier that it opens. Maybe someone else here knows more.


----------



## perleegirl

kimber418 said:


> That would look amazing!! What color gold would you add in the signature Perlee?   One other idea is to purchase a spacer like I have in 18k gold and pave.  It is super thin and matches exactly in curve/size with both my Love and clover Perlee.  I had it made by a jeweler on Etsy.
> She is in Israel and ships all over the world --- she also makes the cuff in rose gold.   If you look carefully at my photo you can see it.  You would have to do the diamonds either if you just wanted the cuff.  Just an idea! I did not want my Love (which is much heavier) touching the Perlee


Your diamond buffer is fantastic! Thanks for the info. I'll keep it in mind. As far as the signature, I would want either W/G or Y/G, or possibly both. What do you think?


----------



## Luxelifemomma

texasgirliegirl said:


> Why can't you wear VCA to work?  If you ask the SA's in NYC, they will tell you that ( despite the cost) the vintage Alhambra collection is considered rather casual jewelry....
> I wear mine with jeans and t shirts
> Of course it also looks beautiful dressed up which makes it so versatile.




That's how I always felt. I work at a competing brand which is why I can't wear it at work. And we have so many women who come in very dressed up wearing vca I started to feel like I might look silly if I got it and wore it with my jeans.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/eu/fr/product/VCARD78600/bracelet-magic-alhambra-3

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/eu/fr/product/VCARA41800/bracelet-alhambra-vintage-5-motifs-6

which one should i get??
the regular 5 motif bracelet or the asymptrical motif bracelet?
my friend is in Paris right now so im thinking about getting one there to save on the Vat refund and taxes compare to the USA


----------



## pigleto972001

perleegirl said:


> I'm not sure, but was told by a SA at Cartier that it opens. Maybe someone else here knows more.




I have tried one on and yes it does open  the SA said that was one you would want to take off if necessary quite quickly &#128563;


----------



## sailorstripes

perleegirl said:


> Here's mine in P/G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865948



Think I just died over that Perlee bracelet. Stunning!


----------



## ShyShy

texasgirliegirl said:


> Can you ship it insured?
> Most boutiques will gladly email you a shipping label.



I am of two minds right now.  Enjoy it and wait till I travel next to bring it in or ship it back.  I feel like it is a chip and I think the only thing they can offer me would be to send it back to Paris to replace the 2 motifs that has these pits in them (I hope it is only 2!!).  But I do not think they are going to replace it for free since I bought it in December and they could well say it is from wear and tear.  It's a pity as it is so new!  I will email the boutique manager and see what she says.  If it is going to cost me to send and replace I might as well enjoy it first and bring it in the next time I fly...


----------



## ShyShy

perleegirl said:


> Here's mine in P/G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865948



I never thought I'm a perlee girl but your bracelets look so good together!


----------



## ShyShy

kimber418 said:


> I have owned the YG clover Perlee for over a year now and and it is my favorite VCA piece. I do wear it frequently stacked with my YG 4 diamond love bracelet.  It is so easy to wear and a beautifully designed & comfortable fit.  You can dress it up or down.   I think I would like to add a WG Perlee bracelet someday to my collection.  I am not a pink gold person although I do love it on others.  I do own the pg holiday pendant and love the tone of the pink gold however I do not think I would get it in a bracelet.



Oh kimber418, I love your stack!  Both yours and perleegirl's. This thread is so so bad for me and my wallet...


----------



## HeidiDavis

ShyShy said:


> I am of two minds right now.  Enjoy it and wait till I travel next to bring it in or ship it back.  I feel like it is a chip and I think the only thing they can offer me would be to send it back to Paris to replace the 2 motifs that has these pits in them (I hope it is only 2!!).  But I do not think they are going to replace it for free since I bought it in December and they could well say it is from wear and tear.  It's a pity as it is so new!  I will email the boutique manager and see what she says.  If it is going to cost me to send and replace I might as well enjoy it first and bring it in the next time I fly...


 
I am so sorry about this, ShyShy.  I remember how excited you were to purchase the MOP necklace, and this definitely shouldn't have happened! For others who have the MOP, is it usually THAT fragile?  If a necklace with MOP motifs can chip that easily, how do the MOP bracelets and rings hold up?  I would worry even more now about those since anything on the fingers/wrists is going to get beaten up far more than something worn about the neck.  Anyway, ShyShy, I'm crossing my fingers that you can get this situation fixed to your satisfaction.  Hugs!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Collier à breloques Magic Alhambra, 6 motifs
ALHAMBRA 
is this necklace  $7750 euro or $8700 euro?
how come there is different prices when i check the website and when my friend check in paris


----------



## elleestbelle

Hi VCA lovers!

I'm trying to decide on my next piece. I have the MOP sweet Alhambra ear studs and the MOP vintage 5-motif bracelet. I love both of these and west them almost every day. 

I'm thinking about a necklace of some sort but don't know if going with MOP is just overkill or not. Debating between the vintage pendant or the 10-motif, but I'm not sure if the 10 is as wearable on a daily basis as the pendant. Would love to get your input! Also MOP or something else?


----------



## Suzie

ShyShy said:


> I would love to but there is no VCA in Australia. I only get to visit a boutique when I travel, and that is not often as my kids are still young... This is a bit disappointing&#128534;



I thought. I had replied to  you but I mustn't have. I have had a repair done through Richemont in Australia, they have an office in George St. My clasp was broken on my single motif Alhambra necklace and they sent it to Hong Kong for repairs. Maybe you could call them up and ask?


----------



## Suzie

perleegirl said:


> Ok, Live and Learn!
> So...I am considering selling both of my 5 motif Y/G bracelets, in MOP and ONYX.  I have had 3 links taken out of each bracelet from VCA in New York. I have the extra links. Do you ladies think that I would do better to put the links back in before selling? In the past I have listed other jewelry on Ebay, but not VCA. For those that have sold VCA pieces before, where have you had good luck? I am going to sell these, and then purchase a 20 motif instead, as I think I will get more use out of a necklace.



If you don't want to go through the hassle of selling on the bay you could consign with Anns fabulous finds.


----------



## kimber418

HeidiDavis said:


> I am so sorry about this, ShyShy.  I remember how excited you were to purchase the MOP necklace, and this definitely shouldn't have happened! For others who have the MOP, is it usually THAT fragile?  If a necklace with MOP motifs can chip that easily, how do the MOP bracelets and rings hold up?  I would worry even more now about those since anything on the fingers/wrists is going to get beaten up far more than something worn about the neck.  Anyway, ShyShy, I'm crossing my fingers that you can get this situation fixed to your satisfaction.  Hugs!


ShyShy~ I am so sorry this happened to your MOP necklace.   I have to tell you that I have had mine since 2002 (two ten motif MOP's) and it is my most worn Vintage Alhambra necklace---
I looked at them both today and they look like brand new.  I have traveled multiple times with these two pieces and my daughters have borrowed them, etc.  They are pristine.  I honestly think it might have been a bad batch of MOP.   Definitely call tomorrow!   Van Cleef will stand behind their work.   Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## kimber418

perleegirl said:


> Ok, Live and Learn!
> So...I am considering selling both of my 5 motif Y/G bracelets, in MOP and ONYX.  I have had 3 links taken out of each bracelet from VCA in New York. I have the extra links. Do you ladies think that I would do better to put the links back in before selling? In the past I have listed other jewelry on Ebay, but not VCA. For those that have sold VCA pieces before, where have you had good luck? I am going to sell these, and then purchase a 20 motif instead, as I think I will get more use out of a necklace.



You might get more people interested if you have the links put back on the bracelets.   I think VCA sells on eBay - it may just take a few cycles.  Find out what VCA will charge to put the links back on and then decided if it is worth it to have it done. On the other hand..... there may be someone out there with a small wrist that needs the extra links taken out. Personally I have tried on the 5 motif vintage alhambra bracelet and I prefer it with a few links out.  I don't like my bracelets to be loose and hang down as it feels like it gets bounced around too much.


----------



## kimber418

ShyShy said:


> Oh kimber418, I love your stack!  Both yours and perleegirl's. This thread is so so bad for me and my wallet...


Thank you ShyShy


----------



## kimber418

HADASSA said:


> Thanks for the pics *kimber  *I have noticed you wear a buffer bangle between your Perlee and LOVE - do you have the same concern as *perleegirl* about the beading on your Perlee getting damaged? I do intend to wear with my Cartier LOVE.



 I really do not worry too much about the Perlee getting damaged.  I do wear a tiny pave 18K cuff between my clover Perlee and my Love.  I do not wear my Perlee everyday  and sometimes I wear it on the opposite hand as my Love. Lately I have been wearing my pave cuff between them because I do like the look.  My opinion is that the Perlee clover is a solid piece and it would be very difficult to damage it.  

I do love the way the Perlee Clover and Love match up so perfectly.  It is as if they were made to wear together.


----------



## phillj12

kimber418 said:


> I have owned the YG clover Perlee for over a year now and and it is my favorite VCA piece. I do wear it frequently stacked with my YG 4 diamond love bracelet.  It is so easy to wear and a beautifully designed & comfortable fit.  You can dress it up or down.   I think I would like to add a WG Perlee bracelet someday to my collection.  I am not a pink gold person although I do love it on others.  I do own the pg holiday pendant and love the tone of the pink gold however I do not think I would get it in a bracelet.



Blinded by the beauty!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/eu/fr/product/VCARD78600/bracelet-magic-alhambra-3
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/eu/fr/product/VCARA41800/bracelet-alhambra-vintage-5-motifs-6
> 
> which one should i get??
> the regular 5 motif bracelet or the asymptrica all white l motif bracelet?
> my friend is in Paris right now so im thinking about getting one there to save on the Vat refund and taxes compare to the USA



anyone?? this is my first vca piece. is there any suggestions?


----------



## hopingoneday

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> anyone?? this is my first vca piece. is there any suggestions?




I find bracelets with dangling charms distracting/annoying even though they are so pretty... so I'd say the vintage alhambra.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hopingoneday said:


> i find bracelets with dangling charms distracting/annoying even though they are so pretty... So i'd say the vintage alhambra.



+1


----------



## PennyD2911

hopingoneday said:


> i find bracelets with dangling charms distracting/annoying even though they are so pretty... So i'd say the vintage alhambra.




+2


----------



## PennyD2911

Kimber & perleegirl - -  GORGEOUS!!

I had planned to purchase the Signature Perlee Bracelet and 20 Motif YG in early fall. 
Then I started thinking about the Perlee Clover Bracelet and was trying to decide if I wanted to purchase it and wait on the 20 Motif YG.  
I just wasn't sure, but after seeing your pix I am sure.  It will be the Perlee Clover Bracelet in YG. &#128525;
I have the 4 Diamond Cartier LOVE Bracelet and I like how the two complement each other. 
I don't think I would stack mine, but I love they way they look on the two of you. &#128522;
Thank you for sharing!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## perleegirl

Thanks!


----------



## Chanelle

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Chanelle.  Any turquoise (beyond the sweet line) is very scarce right now.  I have been waiting to find the vintage bracelet and necklace for the last year as well.  You might be able to find one online second hand, or keep talking to your VCA boutique and they may be able to keep a lookout for this.  But it will likely be some time before you find it, especially if you want it new.  Good luck!



thanks dear for your advice. am trying my best


----------



## Chanelle

stylemechanel said:


> Hi there Coconuts, I hope I start a run on the US web site but they have a 5 motif vintage turquoise bracelet in yg and wg listed.
> 
> Hi Chanelle, I couldn't find your original post but I hope you see this too.



i've tried that, but i seemed that it's not available for sale online! so strange then why to list it!


----------



## bocagirl

elleestbelle said:


> Hi VCA lovers!
> 
> I'm trying to decide on my next piece. I have the MOP sweet Alhambra ear studs and the MOP vintage 5-motif bracelet. I love both of these and west them almost every day.
> 
> I'm thinking about a necklace of some sort but don't know if going with MOP is just overkill or not. Debating between the vintage pendant or the 10-motif, but I'm not sure if the 10 is as wearable on a daily basis as the pendant. Would love to get your input! Also MOP or something else?



I have the single pendant wg MOP and a 10 motif turquoise.  I definitely get more wear out of the single pendant -- it's more of an everyday piece.  I keep the 10 motif necklace in the safe in a special VCA bag that makes it more difficult to get at lol!  Besides that the 10 motif hangs strangely around my neck -- it doesn't sit flat (the girls at the boutique tell me to add an inch or two but I haven't gotten around to it).

I also get a lot of wear out of the holiday gray MOP pendant.  I wore it yesterday and got a few compliments.  

With that being said, why not wait until the new magic pendants come to the stores?  That will give you more choice.  I heard they are expected to arrive late spring / early summer.  I am fairly certain the black onyx magic pendant will be my next purchase!

I think another reason why I don't wear the turquoise more is that it's harder to coordinate the color with my outfits lol!!

Whatever you decide you really can't go wrong with VCA !


----------



## phillj12

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> anyone?? this is my first vca piece. is there any suggestions?



I feel like the regular 5 motif is really easy to wear so you'd get a ton of use out of it. The other one, while GORGEOUS, is probably more of a special occasion piece. I guess decide what your needs for the bracelet are. That being said, the Magic (is that what it's called) is so exquisite...but I just LOVE wearing my 5 motif! 

Both are fabulous!


----------



## HeidiDavis

kimber418 said:


> ShyShy~ I am so sorry this happened to your MOP necklace.   I have to tell you that I have had mine since 2002 (two ten motif MOP's) and it is my most worn Vintage Alhambra necklace---
> I looked at them both today and they look like brand new.  I have traveled multiple times with these two pieces and my daughters have borrowed them, etc.  They are pristine.  I honestly think it might have been a bad batch of MOP.   Definitely call tomorrow!   Van Cleef will stand behind their work.   Let us know how it turns out.


 
Thanks for this reassurance, Kimber418!  It does indeed sound like that particular necklace is just flawed and that most MOP pieces wear quite well.  It's good to know that chips like these are the exception, not the rule.  I hope VCA will rectify this situation for shyshy.


----------



## HADASSA

kimber418 said:


> I really do not worry too much about the Perlee getting damaged. I do wear a tiny pave 18K cuff between my clover Perlee and my Love. I do not wear my Perlee everyday and sometimes I wear it on the opposite hand as my Love. Lately I have been wearing my pave cuff between them because I do like the look. My opinion is that the Perlee clover is a solid piece and it would be very difficult to damage it.
> 
> I do love the way the Perlee Clover and Love match up so perfectly. It is as if they were made to wear together.


 
Thank you for the reassurance  I do agree about the Perlee Clover and the LOVE being a perfect match


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Kimber & perleegirl - -  GORGEOUS!!
> 
> I had planned to purchase the Signature Perlee Bracelet and 20 Motif YG in early fall.
> Then I started thinking about the Perlee Clover Bracelet and was trying to decide if I wanted to purchase it and wait on the 20 Motif YG.
> I just wasn't sure, but after seeing your pix I am sure.  It will be the Perlee Clover Bracelet in YG. &#128525;
> I have the 4 Diamond Cartier LOVE Bracelet and I like how the two complement each other.
> I don't think I would stack mine, but I love they way they look on the two of you. &#128522;
> Thank you for sharing!&#10084;&#65039;



To the degree that we enable one another, don't you wish we could get a purse forum group discount from van Cleef ?


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> To the degree that we enable one another, don't you wish we could get a purse forum group discount from van Cleef ?



That would be such a nice perk!


----------



## bougainvillier

PennyD2911 said:


> Kimber & perleegirl - -  GORGEOUS!!
> 
> I had planned to purchase the Signature Perlee Bracelet and 20 Motif YG in early fall.
> Then I started thinking about the Perlee Clover Bracelet and was trying to decide if I wanted to purchase it and wait on the 20 Motif YG.
> I just wasn't sure, but after seeing your pix I am sure.  It will be the Perlee Clover Bracelet in YG. &#128525;
> I have the 4 Diamond Cartier LOVE Bracelet and I like how the two complement each other.
> I don't think I would stack mine, but I love they way they look on the two of you. &#128522;
> Thank you for sharing!&#10084;&#65039;




Awwww... Penny! I remember you saying you are waiting on the 20 YG motif 

Myself is in the same debate. Clover diamond or a few things I have been eyeing on- another 10 YG motif, the Frivole ear clips and another Cartier love (I have the plain now). I'm leaning towards a few items now, I'm not gonna lie. Clover diamond is amazing but if 30k worth can bring me more versatility spent elsewhere I'll wait


----------



## PennyD2911

bougainvillier said:


> Awwww... Penny! I remember you saying you are waiting on the 20 YG motif
> 
> Myself is in the same debate. Clover diamond or a few things I have been eyeing on- another 10 YG motif, the Frivole ear clips and another Cartier love (I have the plain now). I'm leaning towards a few items now, I'm not gonna lie. Clover diamond is amazing but if 30k worth can bring me more versatility spent elsewhere I'll wait




Yes, it's hard to spend $29k on one item when there are so many I would like to have. I hope my resolve to purchase the bracelet doesn't weaken when I actually get to that point.


----------



## Blingaddict

A pic of my Vca 3 motif earrings in (mop, grey mop & chalcedony in white gold) in action.


----------



## stylemechanel

texasgirliegirl said:


> to the degree that we enable one another, don't you wish we could get a purse forum group discount from van cleef ?



+1


----------



## Blingaddict

And pics of them in better light. The grey mop is so gorgeous and the chalcedony.. I could stare at them all day.. Only one problem, I can't look at them when I have them on, unlike a bracelet ... So staring at them is not possible & I get withdrawals!!! Lol!!!


----------



## stylemechanel

Blingaddict said:


> And pics of them in better light. The grey mop is so gorgeous and the chalcedony.. I could stare at them all day.. Only one problem, I can't look at them when I have them on, unlike a bracelet ... So staring at them is not possible & I get withdrawals!!! Lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866769
> View attachment 2866770



So pretty blingaddict!


----------



## ChaneLisette

Blingaddict said:


> And pics of them in better light. The grey mop is so gorgeous and the chalcedony.. I could stare at them all day.. Only one problem, I can't look at them when I have them on, unlike a bracelet ... So staring at them is not possible & I get withdrawals!!! Lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866769
> View attachment 2866770



Beautiful earrings! So pretty! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## birkin10600

I am so in love with my new Pave Frivole earrings!


----------



## birkin10600

Here's some photos. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## kimber418

Blingaddict!

Your earrings are gorgeous!  Congrats!   The colors are amazing.


----------



## kimber418

Birkin10600-

LOVE LOVE LOVE your Pave Frivole Earrings.   They look gorgeous on you!   They are very special earrings & so fun to wear.  One of my favorite VCA purchases!  Thanks for sharing picture!


----------



## birkin10600

kimber418 said:


> Birkin10600-
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE your Pave Frivole Earrings.   They look gorgeous on you!   They are very special earrings & so fun to wear.  One of my favorite VCA purchases!  Thanks for sharing picture!



Thank you for your kind comment. You are one who enabled me to purchased this gorgeous earring!


----------



## I'll take two

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> anyone?? this is my first vca piece. is there any suggestions?



I have the pave magic 5 motif bracelet and found it so annoying I had the large motif removed and use it as a pendant. It wasn't the motif clanking around that caused the problem for me it was more the weight of it dragging the fastener to the top of my wrist .
which really annoyed me as it is not the most attractive part of the bracelet .



Blingaddict said:


> And pics of them in better light. The grey mop is so gorgeous and the chalcedony.. I could stare at them all day.. Only one problem, I can't look at them when I have them on, unlike a bracelet ... So staring at them is not possible & I get withdrawals!!! Lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866769
> View attachment 2866770



These earrings look fab .



birkin10600 said:


> Here's some photos. Thanks for letting me share!



So pretty congrats


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Blingaddict said:


> And pics of them in better light. The grey mop is so gorgeous and the chalcedony.. I could stare at them all day.. Only one problem, I can't look at them when I have them on, unlike a bracelet ... So staring at them is not possible & I get withdrawals!!! Lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866769
> View attachment 2866770


 
WOW stunning!!!


----------



## hopingoneday

PennyD2911 said:


> Kimber & perleegirl - -  GORGEOUS!!
> 
> I had planned to purchase the Signature Perlee Bracelet and 20 Motif YG in early fall.
> Then I started thinking about the Perlee Clover Bracelet and was trying to decide if I wanted to purchase it and wait on the 20 Motif YG.
> I just wasn't sure, but after seeing your pix I am sure.  It will be the Perlee Clover Bracelet in YG. &#128525;
> I have the 4 Diamond Cartier LOVE Bracelet and I like how the two complement each other.
> I don't think I would stack mine, but I love they way they look on the two of you. &#128522;
> Thank you for sharing!&#10084;&#65039;




Yes, these gals an their photos have enabled several of us, I think!


----------



## pigleto972001

I'll take two said:


> I have the pave magic 5 motif bracelet and found it so annoying I had the large motif removed and use it as a pendant. It wasn't the motif clanking around that caused the problem for me it was more the weight of it dragging the fastener to the top of my wrist .
> 
> which really annoyed me as it is not the most attractive part of the bracelet .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These earrings look fab .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty congrats




There's a good thought  did vca do that for you? I like the magic bracelet but not the dangling part


----------



## saltonC

hopingoneday said:


> I find bracelets with dangling charms distracting/annoying even though they are so pretty... so I'd say the vintage alhambra.




I agree about the dangling charms being pretty but may be annoying to wear.


----------



## elleestbelle

bocagirl said:


> I have the single pendant wg MOP and a 10 motif turquoise.  I definitely get more wear out of the single pendant -- it's more of an everyday piece.  I keep the 10 motif necklace in the safe in a special VCA bag that makes it more difficult to get at lol!  Besides that the 10 motif hangs strangely around my neck -- it doesn't sit flat (the girls at the boutique tell me to add an inch or two but I haven't gotten around to it).
> 
> I also get a lot of wear out of the holiday gray MOP pendant.  I wore it yesterday and got a few compliments.
> 
> With that being said, why not wait until the new magic pendants come to the stores?  That will give you more choice.  I heard they are expected to arrive late spring / early summer.  I am fairly certain the black onyx magic pendant will be my next purchase!
> 
> I think another reason why I don't wear the turquoise more is that it's harder to coordinate the color with my outfits lol!!
> 
> Whatever you decide you really can't go wrong with VCA !




Thanks for the advice! I will definitely check out the magic pendant as well  glad to know that the pendant is something that can be used every day!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Blingaddict said:


> A pic of my Vca 3 motif earrings in (mop, grey mop & chalcedony in white gold) in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866765




Stunning on you!


----------



## tutushopper

Blingaddict said:


> And pics of them in better light. The grey mop is so gorgeous and the chalcedony.. I could stare at them all day.. Only one problem, I can't look at them when I have them on, unlike a bracelet ... So staring at them is not possible & I get withdrawals!!! Lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866769
> View attachment 2866770



These are so stunning, and they look so fabulous on you, too!  I know you can't see them, but all around you can enjoy them.


----------



## tutushopper

birkin10600 said:


> Here's some photos. Thanks for letting me share!



These are gorgeous on and just light up your face; congrats!!!  I was just looking at these last week....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Blingaddict said:


> A pic of my Vca 3 motif earrings in (mop, grey mop & chalcedony in white gold) in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866765



Beautiful !!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

birkin10600 said:


> Here's some photos. Thanks for letting me share!



Gorgeous !
My favorite earrings ever...


----------



## PennyD2911

birkin10600 said:


> Here's some photos. Thanks for letting me share!




Beautiful!


----------



## PennyD2911

elleestbelle said:


> Thanks for the advice! I will definitely check out the magic pendant as well  glad to know that the pendant is something that can be used every day!!




There is going to be a Magic Pendant in Onyx?&#128525;


----------



## PennyD2911

hopingoneday said:


> Yes, these gals an their photos have enabled several of us, I think!




I know, I think I have my list all set for my 2015 purchases and then someone post a pic and I'm rethinking it again. LOL


----------



## hopingoneday

PennyD2911 said:


> I know, I think I have my list all set for my 2015 purchases and then someone post a pic and I'm rethinking it again. LOL




That!!!!!


----------



## tutushopper

pennyd2911 said:


> i know, i think i have my list all set for my 2015 purchases and then someone post a pic and i'm rethinking it again. Lol



+2


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> I know, I think I have my list all set for my 2015 purchases and then someone post a pic and I'm rethinking it again. LOL



Me too !!
I was sure that my wish list was complete last year... then I find something else...it never ends. 
Have you seen the snowflake dangle earrings? Dangerous !!  They are over 100K. The diamond clover bracelet suddenly seems like a bargain. 
It's so crazy.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Me too !!
> 
> I was sure that my wish list was complete last year... then I find something else...it never ends.
> 
> Have you seen the snowflake dangle earrings? Dangerous !!  They are over 100K. The diamond clover bracelet suddenly seems like a bargain.
> 
> It's so crazy.




Thank You sweet tgg for making that comparison. Now I see the Diamond Clover Bracelet is such a good price I should just go ahead and get it AND the 20 Motif YG!&#128512;&#128563;


----------



## hopingoneday

birkin10600 said:


> Here's some photos. Thanks for letting me share!




They look stunning on you!!!


----------



## cung

birkin10600 said:


> Here's some photos. Thanks for letting me share!


just stunning!!! Now I want THIS more than ever . Thanks for posting this


----------



## I'll take two

pigleto972001 said:


> There's a good thought  did vca do that for you? I like the magic bracelet but not the dangling part



VCA supplied the chain ,I removed the motif myself ( knowing it could be easily reattached)
And then a local jeweller made me a bale so it could be used on a chain or added back to the bracelet for special occasions.
Since then I have had a rethink and think I may have it put back on but have the fastener moved to another point on the bracelet . 
However I think if I could turn the clock back I would probably consider a vintage bracelet and a separate Magic pendant rather than the magic bracelet .


----------



## HeidiDavis

I'll take two said:


> VCA supplied the chain ,I removed the motif myself ( knowing it could be easily reattached)
> And then a local jeweller made me a bale so it could be used on a chain or added back to the bracelet for special occasions.
> Since then I have had a rethink and think I may have it put back on but have the fastener moved to another point on the bracelet .
> However I think if I could turn the clock back I would probably consider a vintage bracelet and a separate Magic pendant rather than the magic bracelet .


 
What a great idea!  I bet the pieces are beautiful!  This got me thinking, though.
Do most of you ladies do alterations only through VCA?  I wanted to get my Sweet bracelet shortened (just a few links out on either side).  I really didn't want the hassle and wait time of sending it back and forth to VCA, so I considered just having my local jeweler do it as it's a pretty simple, straightforward adjustment.  My SA told me that if I had any jeweler touch it that was not VCA, it essentially negated its designer origin.  I was surprised.  She apologized and said she knew it sounded weird and it was a very "French" way to do things, but she wouldn't recommend going to any jeweler outside of the company.  So I've done nothing with it....the bracelet just sits in my jewelry box, too long to wear.  Lol.  I guess I should just send it back in to be shortened, but what a pain!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Thank You sweet tgg for making that comparison. Now I see the Diamond Clover Bracelet is such a good price I should just go ahead and get it AND the 20 Motif YG!&#128512;&#128563;



Yes!! I am the supreme enabler. 
Just wait until the next announcement about a price increase.  That usually motivates me


----------



## Candice0985

HeidiDavis said:


> What a great idea!  I bet the pieces are beautiful!  This got me thinking, though.
> Do most of you ladies do alterations only through VCA?  I wanted to get my Sweet bracelet shortened (just a few links out on either side).  I really didn't want the hassle and wait time of sending it back and forth to VCA, so I considered just having my local jeweler do it as it's a pretty simple, straightforward adjustment.  My SA told me that if I had any jeweler touch it that was not VCA, it essentially negated its designer origin.  I was surprised.  She apologized and said she knew it sounded weird and it was a very "French" way to do things, but she wouldn't recommend going to any jeweler outside of the company.  So I've done nothing with it....the bracelet just sits in my jewelry box, too long to wear.  Lol.  I guess I should just send it back in to be shortened, but what a pain!



I always go through VCA, it is a pain but I don't want to risk ruining it and then having VCA refuse to fix it because an independent goldsmith worked on it!


----------



## birkin10600

I'll take two said:


> I have the pave magic 5 motif bracelet and found it so annoying I had the large motif removed and use it as a pendant. It wasn't the motif clanking around that caused the problem for me it was more the weight of it dragging the fastener to the top of my wrist .
> which really annoyed me as it is not the most attractive part of the bracelet .
> 
> 
> 
> These earrings look fab .
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty congrats



Thank you!


----------



## birkin10600

tutushopper said:


> These are gorgeous on and just light up your face; congrats!!!  I was just looking at these last week....



Thank you so much! You're right it brighten up my complexion!


----------



## birkin10600

texasgirliegirl said:


> Gorgeous !
> My favorite earrings ever...



Thank you texasgirliegirl, the supreme enabler!


----------



## birkin10600

PennyD2911 said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you Penny!


----------



## HeidiDavis

Candice0985 said:


> I always go through VCA, it is a pain but I don't want to risk ruining it and then having VCA refuse to fix it because an independent goldsmith worked on it!






Yes, I think you're right.  That's probably the wisest way to go.  Guess I should get moving on having my bracelet altered before it's no longer complimentary.  Lol.  Thanks!


----------



## I'll take two

HeidiDavis said:


> What a great idea!  I bet the pieces are beautiful!  This got me thinking, though.
> Do most of you ladies do alterations only through VCA?  I wanted to get my Sweet bracelet shortened (just a few links out on either side).  I really didn't want the hassle and wait time of sending it back and forth to VCA, so I considered just having my local jeweler do it as it's a pretty simple, straightforward adjustment.  My SA told me that if I had any jeweler touch it that was not VCA, it essentially negated its designer origin.  I was surprised.  She apologized and said she knew it sounded weird and it was a very "French" way to do things, but she wouldn't recommend going to any jeweler outside of the company.  So I've done nothing with it....the bracelet just sits in my jewelry box, too long to wear.  Lol.  I guess I should just send it back in to be shortened, but what a pain!


I think it is generally better to have things altered by VCA but I am impatient and sometimes get frustrated by how long they take . 
Just taking a few links out shouldn't take very long ........hopefully


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yes!! I am the supreme enabler.
> 
> Just wait until the next announcement about a price increase.  That usually motivates me




My SA told me last fall they were told no increase in 2015.  Hoping that is correct.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yes!! I am the supreme enabler.
> Just wait until the next announcement about a price increase. That usually motivates me


 


PennyD2911 said:


> My SA told me last fall they were told no increase in 2015. Hoping that is correct.


 
Just saw this on the "Cartier Price Increase Thread" and I thought it would make for interesting reading.

http://in.reuters.com/article/2015/...feedName=everything&virtualBrandChannel=11709


----------



## dialv

PennyD2911 said:


> My SA told me last fall they were told no increase in 2015.  Hoping that is correct.


that's the best news I have read about all day!


----------



## elizabethtwrs

PennyD2911 said:


> My SA told me last fall they were told no increase in 2015.  Hoping that is correct.




My SA was encouraging me to buy pieces now, because he said VCA increases prices in mar every year without fail! He said to expect 3-5% increase


----------



## texasgirliegirl

elizabethtwrs said:


> My SA was encouraging me to buy pieces now, because he said VCA increases prices in mar every year without fail! He said to expect 3-5% increase



Uh oh


----------



## PennyD2911

elizabethtwrs said:


> My SA was encouraging me to buy pieces now, because he said VCA increases prices in mar every year without fail! He said to expect 3-5% increase




Hmmm, when my SA told me this he said his rep had been in the day before and told him that. 
Oh well, I wouldn't expect any less than a price increase from VCA, Cartier, Hermes, Chanel and all my other bad habits. &#128516;


----------



## birkin10600

Another shot of pave frivole earrings. Bling like crazy, I love it. I am still waiting for the pendant necklace to arrive next week.


----------



## HADASSA

HADASSA said:


> Just saw this on the "Cartier Price Increase Thread" and I thought it would make for interesting reading.
> 
> http://in.reuters.com/article/2015/...feedName=everything&virtualBrandChannel=11709


 


elizabethtwrs said:


> My SA was encouraging me to buy pieces now, because he said VCA increases prices in mar every year without fail! He said to expect 3-5% increase


 


texasgirliegirl said:


> Uh oh


 


PennyD2911 said:


> Hmmm, when my SA told me this he said his rep had been in the day before and told him that.
> Oh well, I wouldn't expect any less than a price increase from VCA, Cartier, Hermes, Chanel and all my other bad habits. &#55357;&#56836;


 
This article speaks of an impending Cartier increase in the Eurozone 5-7%. I wouldn't doubt if there'll be one in the US as well. Chanel is restructuring as well and there will be styles that are phased out to make room for a minimum starting price for bags $5K I believe.

Penny, our SA still says "No" to a price increase but no one catered for Switzerland to unpeg themselves from the Euro. So even though VCA may not have planned an increase this year, who knows what can still happen.


----------



## birkin10600

hopingoneday said:


> They look stunning on you!!!


Thank you dear! 



cung said:


> just stunning!!! Now I want THIS more than ever . Thanks for posting this


Thank you! Yes, get it! you will love it.


----------



## PennyD2911

birkin10600 said:


> Another shot of pave frivole earrings. Bling like crazy, I love it. I am still waiting for the pendant necklace to arrive next week.




birkin -  those are absolutely stunning!!!  With tgg's advice I choose the large YG Frivole earrings.  I had so many pair with diamonds, but they are all set in platinum or WG.  I wanted a YG pair for wearing with my Vintage Alhambra and they are perfect.  The diamond Frivole are just beautiful!


----------



## bougainvillier

PennyD2911 said:


> Hmmm, when my SA told me this he said his rep had been in the day before and told him that.
> Oh well, I wouldn't expect any less than a price increase from VCA, Cartier, Hermes, Chanel and all my other bad habits. &#128516;




Did your SA tell you no increase pre- Jan 15, last thurs, or after? Shocker came from the Swiss national bank to unpeg EUR last thurs and all the analysts covering Richemont (parent company of Cartier and VCA) is talking about a 5% increase soon to break even costs in Swiss franc. Too bad for us if that's true


----------



## kimber418

birkin10600 said:


> Another shot of pave frivole earrings. Bling like crazy, I love it. I am still waiting for the pendant necklace to arrive next week.


Beautiful!  Thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> This article speaks of an impending Cartier increase in the Eurozone 5-7%. I wouldn't doubt if there'll be one in the US as well. Chanel is restructuring as well and there will be styles that are phased out to make room for a minimum starting price for bags $5K I believe.
> 
> Penny, our SA still says "No" to a price increase but no one catered for Switzerland to unpeg themselves from the Euro. So even though VCA may not have planned an increase this year, who knows what can still happen.




You are so right R, no one could have seen that coming.  So even though he says no I'm expecting to see some type of increase.


----------



## PennyD2911

bougainvillier said:


> Did your SA tell you no increase pre- Jan 15, last thurs, or after? Shocker came from the Swiss national bank to unpeg EUR last thurs and all the analysts covering Richemont (parent company of Cartier and VCA) is talking about a 5% increase soon to break even costs in Swiss franc. Too bad for us if that's true




He told me this last fall.  As things have turned out like they have with the franc and euro, I'm quite sure we will see an increase.


----------



## bougainvillier

PennyD2911 said:


> He told me this last fall.  As things have turned out like they have with the franc and euro, I'm quite sure we will see an increase.




Awwww, I'm so sad. Just when I thought I could wait a little while for my clover diamond


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Well at least this thread will get even more fun as we all race to purchase pre- increase ....


----------



## PennyD2911

bougainvillier said:


> Awwww, I'm so sad. Just when I thought I could wait a little while for my clover diamond



I know!!  I'm planning to purchase mine late summer, so I guess that $29k I was planning on will be wishful thinking.


----------



## bougainvillier

texasgirliegirl said:


> Well at least this thread will get even more fun as we all race to purchase pre- increase ....




Dead on!


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Well at least this thread will get even more fun as we all race to purchase pre- increase ....



LOL -  On Your Mark - Get Set - Go!!  LOL


----------



## bougainvillier

PennyD2911 said:


> I know!!  I'm planning to purchase mine late summer, so I guess that $29k I was planning on will be wishful thinking.




And plus taxes. So they still do the gift send thing within US?


----------



## PennyD2911

bougainvillier said:


> And plus taxes. So they still do the gift send thing within US?



I don't have a VCA in my state, so I don't pay sales tax.  Whew! With a price increase and sales tax  that would be horrible.


----------



## birkin10600

PennyD2911 said:


> birkin -  those are absolutely stunning!!!  With tgg's advice I choose the large YG Frivole earrings.  I had so many pair with diamonds, but they are all set in platinum or WG.  I wanted a YG pair for wearing with my Vintage Alhambra and they are perfect.  The diamond Frivole are just beautiful!



Thank you!  I am thinking of adding the large YG frivole earrings in my collection to pair for wearing my 20 motifs onyx alhambra, How light/heavy are the earring? are they comfortable to wear?  I have quite sensitive ears and can't wear anything that is too heavy.


----------



## PennyD2911

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you!  I am thinking of adding the large YG frivole earrings in my collection to pair for wearing my 20 motifs onyx alhambra, How light/heavy are the earring? are they comfortable to wear?  I have quite sensitive ears and can't wear anything that is too heavy.




I don't find them heavy at all.  I love them!  There are several on here that have them, so maybe they will share their opinion of weight also.


----------



## birkin10600

kimber418 said:


> Beautiful!  Thanks for sharing!!!!!



Thank you kimber!  They're just gorgeous!


----------



## birkin10600

PennyD2911 said:


> I don't find them heavy at all.  I love them!  There are several on here that have them, so maybe they will share their opinion of weight also.



Thank you for your input!  Oh well our vca wishlist will have no ending


----------



## baglvr2012

Hello ladies,
Can you share new items that will be launched in Spring/Summer?  Thanks!


----------



## Sparkledolll

HADASSA said:


> I agree about the JUC - I can do Perlee and LOVE but not JUC.
> 
> So TGG, the "age old question" - Yellow Gold or Rose Gold Clover with diamonds? I want to pair it with my Cartier PG LOVE


I went to VCA yesterday to try on the diamond clover in PG. I thought I would fall in love with it but it just didn't look nice on me! The SA made me try on the YG and W with my stack but for this price I think you have to really love it! I ended up getting a diamond Repossi ear cuff instead, I totally fell in love when I tried that on! &#128516;


----------



## tutushopper

PennyD2911 said:


> I don't have a VCA in my state, so I don't pay sales tax.  Whew! With a price increase and sales tax  that would be horrible.



If there's just a boutique inside of a NM, does that count as a store for sales tax purposes in the state?


----------



## PennyD2911

tutushopper said:


> If there's just a boutique inside of a NM, does that count as a store for sales tax purposes in the state?[/
> 
> Yes, if there is an entity located in your state that sells VCA you are subject to sales tax.
> 
> I don't have an NM in my state either.  I do not have to pay sales tax on my VCA, Cartier or Hermes purchases.
> Since Saks sells Chanel, I have to pay sales tax on my Chanel purchases.


----------



## Junkenpo

oh mice!  I keep thinking I'll save for vintage onyx ear clips, but if there is an increase, i will just fall further behind.   If it wasn't for my jade obsession, I'd probably have them already.  Too many things to love! lol 

As far as the weight for large frivole yg ear clips... i only really notice the weight first thing when they are on. After about 15 min, I forget I have them on unless I turn my head suddenly. It is important to make sure that the earclips are facing the right way otherwise they may pinch.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you!  I am thinking of adding the large YG frivole earrings in my collection to pair for wearing my 20 motifs onyx alhambra, How light/heavy are the earring? are they comfortable to wear?  I have quite sensitive ears and can't wear anything that is too heavy.



My earlobes are really small and I wear my large gold frivole earrings all the time. I do apply Lobe Wonder to the backs of my lobes - it helps the earrings sit up beautifully.


----------



## allure244

birkin10600 said:


> Here's some photos. Thanks for letting me share!




The pave frivole look so lovely on you!


----------



## kimber418

texasgirliegirl said:


> My earlobes are really small and I wear my large gold frivole earrings all the time. I do apply Lobe Wonder to the backs of my lobes - it helps the earrings sit up beautifully.


I have the small YG Frivole and find them very comfortable.  I would think the large would be similar in the way they sit & feel on.  I do want to +1 on the Lobe Wonder!  TGG recommended it to me and I use it with all my earrings now!   It holds the earring up to right where it should be.


----------



## tutushopper

PennyD2911 said:


> Yes, if there is an entity located in your state that sells VCA you are subject to sales tax.
> 
> I don't have an NM in my state either.  I do not have to pay sales tax on my VCA, Cartier or Hermes purchases.
> Since Saks sells Chanel, I have to pay sales tax on my Chanel purchases.



Thank you for the great explanation.


----------



## PennyD2911

tutushopper said:


> Thank you for the great explanation.




YW - that's the accountant in me 
LOL


----------



## perleegirl

Ladies! 
Which is your favorite gold color for the diamond Clover Perlee bracelet, and why?


----------



## PennyD2911

perleegirl said:


> Ladies!
> Which is your favorite gold color for the diamond Clover Perlee bracelet, and why?




Yellow Gold

I love 18kt YW and it coordinates well with my vintage Alhambra and my Cartier LOVE Bracelet &#128522;


----------



## perleegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> I don't have a VCA in my state, so I don't pay sales tax.  Whew! With a price increase and sales tax  that would be horrible.



If you live outside of Florida, Call Naples, or Boca Rotan store for shipping tax free.
They are privately owned boutiques.


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> I went to VCA yesterday to try on the diamond clover in PG. I thought I would fall in love with it but it just didn't look nice on me! The SA made me try on the YG and W with my stack but for this price I think you have to really love it! I ended up getting a diamond Repossi ear cuff instead, I totally fell in love when I tried that on! &#55357;&#56836;


 
I am so sorry to hear that Natalie. What was it that you didn't like about it?


----------



## Sparkledolll

HADASSA said:


> I am so sorry to hear that Natalie. What was it that you didn't like about it?



Hi, It's probably because all the modeling pics look so beautiful that I had such high expectation! 
I was expecting to be really Wow but instead I thought it looked nice and pretty but just didn't make my heart race lol.... When I go pass VCA again then I can try it on and take a pic so you can see what I mean. The good thing is I'm now super happy that I have the Pave and I don't feel like I need the clover to stack.


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> Hi, It's probably because all the modeling pics look so beautiful that I had such high expectation!
> I was expecting to be really Wow but instead I thought it looked nice and pretty but just didn't make my heart race lol.... When I go pass VCA again then I can try it on and take a pic so you can see what I mean. The good thing is I'm now super happy that I have the Pave and I don't feel like I need the clover to stack.


 
I think you have the ultimate piece of sparkle in your mum's WG Pave, so the Perlee Diamond clover paled in comparison


----------



## 123Isabella

Could use some quick help!  I just bought a pair of Fleurette earrings in yellow gold from 1998.  It's closer to the large size with 1.78 TCW and is approximately 8 mm wide.  I have the original invoice and I think the price, $8,950, is excellent even though it doesn't have the original backing.  I'm still debating though about whether to keep them as they don't seem so popular and I already have the Frivole earrings.  Does anyone have the Fleurette earrings in yellow gold?  I'd love anyone's advice, photos, or comments!  Thanks!


----------



## tutushopper

perleegirl said:


> Ladies!
> Which is your favorite gold color for the diamond Clover Perlee bracelet, and why?



I think you're going to find many varied answers to this.  Personally, while I enjoy looking at the pink gold the most, and tried to make it look the best on me, white gold/platinum work best for me.  Therefore, I'd pick the white gold version of this because it looks good with my other gems, my skin, and it's just my preference.  But to look at, I love the look of the pink gold.


----------



## tutushopper

HADASSA said:


> I think you have the ultimate piece of sparkle in your mum's WG Pave, so the Perlee Diamond clover paled in comparison



I think you are right; that perlee pave is so stunningly amazing.


----------



## perleegirl

tutushopper said:


> I think you're going to find many varied answers to this.  Personally, while I enjoy looking at the pink gold the most, and tried to make it look the best on me, white gold/platinum work best for me.  Therefore, I'd pick the white gold version of this because it looks good with my other gems, my skin, and it's just my preference.  But to look at, I love the look of the pink gold.



YEP! I know what you mean. I have it in the R/G and agree that it is so pretty to look at, but I don't like wearing it so much. I have kind of a love/hate relationship with it.  Although I loved it at first, whenever I have it on I feel like it looks orangish. Now I am considering the white or yellow gold. I'm leaning towards W/G because I feel like it's understated, and I can add the yellow signature when I want a pop of color.


----------



## perleegirl

Natalie j said:


> I went to VCA yesterday to try on the diamond clover in PG. I thought I would fall in love with it but it just didn't look nice on me! The SA made me try on the YG and W with my stack but for this price I think you have to really love it! I ended up getting a diamond Repossi ear cuff instead, I totally fell in love when I tried that on! &#128516;




The Pave that you have is beautiful!
And I agree that it easy to be seduced by the advertising of the Perlee line. Of the 3 colors that you tried on, which did you prefer?


----------



## HADASSA

perleegirl said:


> YEP! I know what you mean. I have it in the R/G and agree that it is so pretty to look at, but I don't like wearing it so much. I have kind of a love/hate relationship with it. Although I loved it at first, whenever I have it on I feel like it looks orangish. Now I am considering the white or yellow gold. I'm leaning towards W/G because I feel like it's understated, and I can add the yellow signature when I want a pop of color.


 
Perleegirl, did you once have the RG Cartier Plain LOVE but eventually got the 4-diamond LOVE in WG. Did you find the Cartier looked too orange as well, that is why you went for the WG? With your permission can I re-post the pic?


----------



## purseinsanity

PennyD2911 said:


> LOL -  On Your Mark - Get Set - Go!!  LOL



Any idea when the increase will be?


----------



## PennyD2911

purseinsanity said:


> Any idea when the increase will be?




There has been nothing definitive from VCA.  This is all supposition due to the Swiss Franc and the Euro drama.


----------



## purseinsanity

Blingaddict said:


> And pics of them in better light. The grey mop is so gorgeous and the chalcedony.. I could stare at them all day.. Only one problem, I can't look at them when I have them on, unlike a bracelet ... So staring at them is not possible & I get withdrawals!!! Lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866769
> View attachment 2866770


----------



## perleegirl

HADASSA said:


> Perleegirl, did you once have the RG Cartier Plain LOVE but eventually got the 4-diamond LOVE in WG. Did you find the Cartier looked too orange as well, that is why you went for the WG? With your permission can I re-post the pic?



I really liked the R/G LOVE! It may have been my favorite, but just thought that in the long run, and for a 24/7 piece, that it was more practical to wear the W/G. Also, I already had the R/G Perlee, and didn't really want to invest in anymore R/G pieces. While the W/G may lack pizzaz, I have been very happy with my final choice. And yes, please feel free to repost photo.


----------



## HADASSA

perleegirl said:


> I really liked the R/G LOVE! It may have been my favorite, but just thought that in the long run, and for a 24/7 piece, that it was more practical to wear the W/G. Also, I already had the R/G Perlee, and didn't really want to invest in anymore R/G pieces. While the W/G may lack pizzaz, I have been very happy with my final choice. And yes, please feel free to repost photo.


 
Did you find the RG LOVE paired better with the RG Perlee Clover? I think if you tried adding the Signature Perlee in YG, it might make the stack more interesting...


----------



## purseinsanity

PennyD2911 said:


> There has been nothing definitive from VCA.  This is all supposition due to the Swiss Franc and the Euro drama.



I am out of the loop...what drama?  Yes, I've been in a cave the last few weeks.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

perleegirl said:


> Ladies!
> Which is your favorite gold color for the diamond Clover Perlee bracelet, and why?



Yg
More VCA pieces available in yg which means more pieces to coordinate with the yg.


----------



## Junkenpo

HADASSA said:


> Did you find the RG LOVE paired better with the RG Perlee Clover? I think if you tried adding the Signature Perlee in YG, it might make the stack more interesting...



I just have to stop and stare and say how much I love this stack!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

123Isabella said:


> Could use some quick help!  I just bought a pair of Fleurette earrings in yellow gold from 1998.  It's closer to the large size with 1.78 TCW and is approximately 8 mm wide.  I have the original invoice and I think the price, $8,950, is excellent even though it doesn't have the original backing.  I'm still debating though about whether to keep them as they don't seem so popular and I already have the Frivole earrings.  Does anyone have the Fleurette earrings in yellow gold?  I'd love anyone's advice, photos, or comments!  Thanks!



Are you absolutely sure they are authentic ?
They are pretty earrings. The only reason I never fell for them is because I prefer one large diamond vs a cluster.


----------



## perleegirl

HADASSA said:


> Did you find the RG LOVE paired better with the RG Perlee Clover? I think if you tried adding the Signature Perlee in YG, it might make the stack more interesting...


Ha! The problem was, and is, that I like them ALL! Unfortunately, I only have two arms. It's all about choices, and I decided as pretty as it was that I didn't really want to build on the R/G collection. As far as which pair better, I like both looks...matching and contrasting.


----------



## HADASSA

perleegirl said:


> Ha! The problem was, and is, that I like them ALL! Unfortunately, I only have two arms. It's all about choices, and I decided as pretty as it was that I didn't really want to build on the R/G collection. As far as which pair better, I like both looks...matching and contrasting.


 
Would you ever wear the Perlee stacked without your LOVE? Then a WG signature might tone down the Orange tone of the Perlee Clover. I find it looks exquisite on you (either stack) but a computer just never gives accurate hues as well as IRL 

There are times in certain lighting when I do see a tinge of orange in my Cartier RG LOVE but it's not very obvious. Are you saying the orange hue that you see in your Perlee is only on occasion or most times in all lighting?


----------



## perleegirl

HADASSA said:


> Would you ever wear the Perlee stacked without your LOVE? Then a WG signature might tone down the Orange tone of the Perlee Clover. I find it looks exquisite on you (either stack) but a computer just never gives accurate hues as well as IRL
> 
> There are times in certain lighting when I do see a tinge of orange in my Cartier RG LOVE but it's not very obvious. Are you saying the orange hue that you see in your Perlee is only on occasion or most times in all lighting?




Your absolute right! It's only sometimes in some lighting, but those times is why I have the love/hate relationship. It freaks me out! 
And then other times, I think it's the prettiest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## HADASSA

perleegirl said:


> Your absolute right! It's only sometimes in some lighting, but those times is why I have the love/hate relationship. It freaks me out!
> *And then other times, I think it's the prettiest thing I have ever seen*.


 
I bought my Cartier RG LOVE sight unseen and when I first saw it I was disappointed but it's so different from my other YG bangles and that is what makes it so special. Cartier RG is also very subtle - does the VCA RG ever look subtle like the Cartier RG in these "other times" you spoke of? Or do you think it's really too orange for your current taste? I actually love it on you


----------



## perleegirl

HADASSA said:


> I bought my Cartier RG LOVE sight unseen and when I first saw it I was disappointed but it's so different from my other YG bangles and that is what makes it so special. Cartier RG is also very subtle - does the VCA RG ever look subtle like the Cartier RG in these "other times" you spoke of? Or do you think it's really too orange for your current taste? I actually love it on you




Yes...most of the time it's very pretty and subtle. I guess I should try on the yellow signature with it.


----------



## Sparkledolll

perleegirl said:


> The Pave that you have is beautiful!
> And I agree that it easy to be seduced by the advertising of the Perlee line. Of the 3 colors that you tried on, which did you prefer?



Thank you Ladies! I don't like YG as it makes my skin look sallow so I buy all my jewelry in RG or WG. The SA told me that YG is the most popular. If I had to choose I would get the RG clover for a pop of color and stack it with the plain signature in WG. The Pave really doesn't need stacking.


----------



## 123Isabella

texasgirliegirl said:


> Are you absolutely sure they are authentic ?
> They are pretty earrings. The only reason I never fell for them is because I prefer one large diamond vs a cluster.


Thanks so much for your reply!  Yes, I am sure they're authentic.  Since they're older, I assume they cost considerably less than they're selling nowadays which partly explains the unusually low price. I too prefer a single diamond, but then the price of these seemed too good to pass up.   But it's still a chunk of money I could spend on something else....


----------



## Hed Kandi

Hello Ladies, 

Has anyone come across sweet turquoise alhambra earrings in yellow gold? 

thanks in advance!


----------



## perleegirl

I'm kind of liking this...


----------



## perleegirl

Or this...These pics were sent to me, so not my modeling pics.


----------



## HADASSA

perleegirl said:


> I'm kind of liking this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870128
> View attachment 2870133


 


perleegirl said:


> Or this...These pics were sent to me, so not my modeling pics.


 
Love them all  Is the last pic YG or RG?


----------



## Sparkledolll

perleegirl said:


> Or this...These pics were sent to me, so not my modeling pics.



Lol... I dragged my mum to VCA with me to get a second opinion...I love the clover on you but I don't think it looks "right" on me.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Sorry, I don't know how to post 3 pics in one post


----------



## PennyD2911

perleegirl said:


> Or this...These pics were sent to me, so not my modeling pics.




Ahhh beautiful!
Love this one &#128525;.


----------



## sbelle

123Isabella said:


> Could use some quick help!  I just bought a pair of Fleurette earrings in yellow gold from 1998.  It's closer to the large size with 1.78 TCW and is approximately 8 mm wide.  I have the original invoice and I think the price, $8,950, is excellent even though it doesn't have the original backing.  I'm still debating though about whether to keep them as they don't seem so popular and I already have the Frivole earrings.  Does anyone have the Fleurette earrings in yellow gold?  I'd love anyone's advice, photos, or comments!  Thanks!



The fleurette earrings aren't really very popular on tpf.  I think I am the only member in recent years that has posted about owning them.  Even though not popular here, the earrings have been seen on many celebrities over the years (of course the earring are probably lent from VCA)   

I don't think I've ever seen a picture of someone in the yellow gold, although I know they are gorgeous.  Here are a few pictures I've seen:























I know some of you know my story, but for others I'll repeat it.  I purchased the small wg fleurettes even though I was warned that they are very small.  I didn't think the size would bother me, but in the end it did.  I ended up selling the small and buying the large.  (All the above pictures are the large.)

I love the large and consider them a good addition to my collection.  I don't often wear earrings and necklaces together because for me it feels too busy.  I do however like wearing the fleurettes with my necklaces because, although gorgeous, they really don't scream for attention and compete with my necklace.  They have an elegant, subtle look.

Although all the celeb pictures show them being worn at red carpet events, the fleurettes are really like a pair of studs in terms of wearability.  They can go from jeans and a t-shirt to a formal event.  

In my opinion, your earrings being vintage is a plus -- I love having something that is the same, yet different from what is offered today.

You got a good deal, especially given that they are between the size of the large and small.  But, it is only a good deal if you can see yourself being able to get god use out of them.  Just because I think they are really wearable doesn't mean you will.  Something doesn't end up being a good deal if the price is right but you can't ever work them into your wardrobe.

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Sparkledolll

I wasn't sure about the Clover on me so the SA said try the RG Pave on now that you're here! The VCA boutique lighting is very low key and not very bright so I asked if I could just step outside by the window. I think this looks amazing! Definitely something for me to dream about!


----------



## PennyD2911

purseinsanity said:


> I am out of the loop...what drama?  Yes, I've been in a cave the last few weeks.




Switzerland unpegged from the euro a few days ago so VCA is talking price increase to make up for some of the euro decline.


----------



## perleegirl

HADASSA said:


> Love them all  Is the last pic YG or RG?



I know it's hard to tell in this pic, but it's Y/G.


----------



## perleegirl

Natalie J...What's not to love? All the combinations look sensational on you!


----------



## Sparkledolll

perleegirl said:


> Natalie J...What's not to love? All the combinations look sensational on you!


Thank you! But honestly I think the clover look much nicer on you and in pictures on others. When I tried it on I just didn't feel like it worked on me. However when I tried the Pave in RG on I was in love! Couldn't stop staring at my wrist. Lol...


----------



## perleegirl

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! But honestly I think the clover look much nicer on you and in pictures on others. When I tried it on I just didn't feel like it worked on me. However when I tried the Pave in RG on I was in love! Couldn't stop staring at my wrist. Lol...


The Pave Perlee is to die for!


----------



## simurgh

The pave on you is stunning, and I love it stacked with your current pave and the JUC!




Natalie j said:


> Thank you! But honestly I think the clover look much nicer on you and in pictures on others. When I tried it on I just didn't feel like it worked on me. However when I tried the Pave in RG on I was in love! Couldn't stop staring at my wrist. Lol...


----------



## 123Isabella

sbelle said:


> The fleurette earrings aren't really very popular on tpf.  I think I am the only member in recent years that has posted about owning them.  Even though not popular here, the earrings have been seen on many celebrities over the years (of course the earring are probably lent from VCA)
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen a picture of someone in the yellow gold, although I know they are gorgeous.  Here are a few pictures I've seen:
> 
> 
> I know some of you know my story, but for others I'll repeat it.  I purchased the small wg fleurettes even though I was warned that they are very small.  I didn't think the size would bother me, but in the end it did.  I ended up selling the small and buying the large.  (All the above pictures are the large.)
> 
> I love the large and consider them a good addition to my collection.  I don't often wear earrings and necklaces together because for me it feels too busy.  I do however like wearing the fleurettes with my necklaces because, although gorgeous, they really don't scream for attention and compete with my necklace.  They have an elegant, subtle look.
> 
> Although all the celeb pictures show them being worn at red carpet events, the fleurettes are really like a pair of studs in terms of wearability.  They can go from jeans and a t-shirt to a formal event.
> 
> In my opinion, your earrings being vintage is a plus -- I love having something that is the same, yet different from what is offered today.
> 
> You got a good deal, especially given that they are between the size of the large and small.  But, it is only a good deal if you can see yourself being able to get god use out of them.  Just because I think they are really wearable doesn't mean you will.  Something doesn't end up being a good deal if the price is right but you can't ever work them into your wardrobe.
> 
> Let us know what you decide!


Thank you sbelle SO MUCH for your reply and the photos!!!  I'm still on the fence, but I'm leaning towards returning them mainly because I already have a few stud earrings that are similar and I think I might prefer, as TGG mentioned, a simple single diamond stud.  But it's very hard to pass up the deal and I do think I'd wear them.  At the same time, I'd also like to add another 10 motif (or two) and I already have the Frivole Large earrings which I find myself reaching for most. If I do decide to return them it'll be a great deal if any else is interested in scooping them up


----------



## kimber418

perleegirl said:


> Natalie J...What's not to love? All the combinations look sensational on you!




I totally agree with this


----------



## kat99

I have the RG Perlee - I was choosing between the WG and RG when I bought it because the YG wasn't out yet. Even though the YG is available now, I'd probably still go for either the rose or white. It just suits my skintone better...I know everyone says that rose is trendy but I love it and it's just a personal preference.

I like the rose because with the clovers it still allows me to match easily with white tones. The only reason I might choose WG if I could do it again is because I would like to have more WG versus RG bracelets...but honestly when I saw the rose it was kind of love at first sight and one of those passion buys.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> The fleurette earrings aren't really very popular on tpf.  I think I am the only member in recent years that has posted about owning them.  Even though not popular here, the earrings have been seen on many celebrities over the years (of course the earring are probably lent from
> I don't think I've ever seen a picture of someone in the yellow gold, although I know they are gorgeous.  Here are a few pictures I've seen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know some of you know my story, but for others I'll repeat it.  I purchased the small wg fleurettes even though I was warned that they are very small.  I didn't think the size would bother me, but in the end it did.  I ended up selling the small and buying the large.  (All the above pictures are the large.)
> 
> I love the large and consider them a good addition to my collection.  I don't often wear earrings and necklaces together because for me it feels too busy.  I do however like wearing the fleurettes with my necklaces because, although gorgeous, they really don't scream for attention and compete with my necklace.  They have an elegant, subtle look.
> 
> Although all the celeb pictures show them being worn at red carpet events, the fleurettes are really like a pair of studs in terms of wearability.  They can go from jeans and a t-shirt to a formal event.
> 
> In my opinion, your earrings being vintage is a plus -- I love having something that is the same, yet different from what is offered today.
> 
> You got a good deal, especially given that they are between the size of the large and small.  But, it is only a good deal if you can see yourself being able to get god use out of them.  Just because I think they are really wearable doesn't mean you will.  Something doesn't end up being a good deal if the price is right but you can't ever work them into your wardrobe.
> 
> Let us know what you decide!



Beautiful earrings. 
They are smaller than I thought ...very sweet and tasteful. 
I would imagine in yg they might look more like "flowers"....


----------



## Sparkledolll

perleegirl said:


> Natalie J...What's not to love? All the combinations look sensational on you!



Can I ask if you wear your stack everyday? How long have you had your bracelets and have you noticed any scratches when they are banging against each other? As you said, we only have 2 arms so I am trying to be rational and decide if I need anymore Perlee in my life!


----------



## hopingoneday

123Isabella said:


> Thank you sbelle SO MUCH for your reply and the photos!!!  I'm still on the fence, but I'm leaning towards returning them mainly because I already have a few stud earrings that are similar and I think I might prefer, as TGG mentioned, a simple single diamond stud.  But it's very hard to pass up the deal and I do think I'd wear them.  At the same time, I'd also like to add another 10 motif (or two) and I already have the Frivole Large earrings which I find myself reaching for most. If I do decide to return them it'll be a great deal if any else is interested in scooping them up



I have the fleurettes in the large size and I love them  I love the way they echo the motifs on the perlee clover and in the Alhambra necklaces, but subtly. A lot of my friends have them as well  they are very popular choice where I am! And eminently wearable.


----------



## perleegirl

kat99 said:


> I have the RG Perlee - I was choosing between the WG and RG when I bought it because the YG wasn't out yet. Even though the YG is available now, I'd probably still go for either the rose or white. It just suits my skintone better...I know everyone says that rose is trendy but I love it and it's just a personal preference.
> 
> I like the rose because with the clovers it still allows me to match easily with white tones. The only reason I might choose WG if I could do it again is because I would like to have more WG versus RG bracelets...but honestly when I saw the rose it was kind of love at first sight and one of those passion buys.



Kat,I know what you mean, because I fell in love with the R/G too. I'm now leaning towards the W/G, because I think in the long run, I will be able to mix and match better with W/G. The Clover Perlee is the only R/G piece I own, and the rest is W/G, Plat, and Y/G. Also, to me, the R/G looks so dressy and I think I would feel more comfortable wearing the W/G during the day; therefore, getting more use out of it.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

i end up getting the regular vintage bracelet.  
I was wondering do you ladies usually when your jewlery all day even during shower. or it not recommended? like you have to take it off?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

phillj12 said:


> I feel like the regular 5 motif is really easy to wear so you'd get a ton of use out of it. The other one, while GORGEOUS, is probably more of a special occasion piece. I guess decide what your needs for the bracelet are. That being said, the Magic (is that what it's called) is so exquisite...but I just LOVE wearing my 5 motif!
> 
> Both are fabulous!



you are right.. So i end up with the regular 5 motif..
Now i want to buy more lol..VCA is addictive. I need a necklace soon.


----------



## 123Isabella

hopingoneday said:


> I have the fleurettes in the large size and I love them &#8211; I love the way they echo the motifs on the perlee clover and in the Alhambra necklaces, but subtly. A lot of my friends have them as well &#8211; they are very popular choice where I am! And eminently wearable.


Thanks hopingoneday -- so great to hear you like them!   Do you or any of your friends have them in yellow gold?  White gold is all I seem to see in photos.  It'd be great too, if you have the time, to see some modeling photos.


----------



## sbelle

A few pictures from VCA instagram today


----------



## sjunky13

Ladies, help! Another Love or Perlee Signature in YG? 

To wear with my loves and JUC in YG!


----------



## perleegirl

sjunky13 said:


> Ladies, help! Another Love or Perlee Signature in YG?
> 
> To wear with my loves and JUC in YG!




How many LOVE's do you have now?


----------



## sjunky13

perleegirl said:


> How many LOVE's do you have now?[/QU
> OTE]
> 
> 
> 2, but different sizes.
> I was going to sell one and replace the love or get the Perlee.
> My love I wear easily slips over my wrist, so I take it off after every wear.
> I love Perlee for this reason.
> 
> 
> I love Perlee with Vintage Alhambra, but not sold on it stacked with Cartier , although it looks amazing on other ladies. Maybe I need diamond versions? lol


----------



## perleegirl

sjunky13 said:


> perleegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many LOVE's do you have now?[/QU
> OTE]
> 
> 
> 2, but different sizes.
> I was going to sell one and replace the love or get the Perlee.
> My love I wear easily slips over my wrist, so I take it off after every wear.
> I love Perlee for this reason.
> 
> 
> I love Perlee with Vintage Alhambra, but not sold on it stacked with Cartier , although it looks amazing on other ladies. Maybe I need diamond versions? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...That's a tough one! I like the look of two LOVES with the JUC, but the Perlee will look great too. If you have some of the Alhambra pieces, the signature Perlee would compliment them nicely.
Click to expand...


----------



## kimber418

sjunky13 said:


> perleegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many LOVE's do you have now?[/QU
> OTE]
> 
> 
> 2, but different sizes.
> I was going to sell one and replace the love or get the Perlee.
> My love I wear easily slips over my wrist, so I take it off after every wear.
> I love Perlee for this reason.
> 
> 
> I love Perlee with Vintage Alhambra, but not sold on it stacked with Cartier , although it looks amazing on other ladies. Maybe I need diamond versions? lol
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should get YG Signature Perlee especially since it will pair well with your Vintage
> Alhambra......
Click to expand...


----------



## perleegirl

kimber418 said:


> sjunky13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should get YG Signature Perlee especially since it will pair well with your Vintage
> Alhambra......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + 1
Click to expand...


----------



## HADASSA

sjunky13 said:


> perleegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many LOVE's do you have now?[/QU
> OTE]
> 
> 
> 2, but different sizes.
> I was going to sell one and replace the love or get the Perlee.
> My love I wear easily slips over my wrist, so I take it off after every wear.
> I love Perlee for this reason.
> 
> 
> I love Perlee with Vintage Alhambra, but not sold on it stacked with Cartier , although it looks amazing on other ladies. Maybe I need diamond versions? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perleegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sjunky13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...That's a tough one! I like the look of two LOVES with the JUC, but the Perlee will look great too. If you have some of the Alhambra pieces, the signature Perlee would compliment them nicely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimber418 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sjunky13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should get YG Signature Perlee especially since it will pair well with your Vintage
> Alhambra......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perleegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimber418 said:
> 
> 
> 
> + 1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> +2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## HADASSA

perleegirl said:


> I know it's hard to tell in this pic, but it's Y/G.


 


perleegirl said:


> Kat,I know what you mean, because I fell in love with the R/G too. I'm now leaning towards the W/G, because I think in the long run, I will be able to mix and match better with W/G. The Clover Perlee is the only R/G piece I own, and the rest is W/G, Plat, and Y/G. Also, to me, the R/G looks so dressy and I think I would feel more comfortable wearing the W/G during the day; therefore, getting more use out of it.


 
Perleegirl, I think you should love you RG Perlee Clover all the time and get the WG Signature to stack with it. I find this combination very whimsical and enchanting


----------



## perleegirl

HADASSA said:


> Perleegirl, I think you should love you RG Perlee Clover all the time and get the WG Signature to stack with it. I find this combination very whimsical and enchanting


----------



## HADASSA

perleegirl said:


>


 
Pic from the internet  See the Perlee Clover RG with the WG Signature.


----------



## perleegirl

HADASSA said:


> Pic from the internet  See the Perlee Clover RG with the WG Signature.


WOW! It always looks so great in pictures. Well...I have plenty to think about. The Cartier JUC, in Y/G, is also on my short list.


----------



## HADASSA

perleegirl said:


> WOW! It always looks so great in pictures. Well...I have plenty to think about. The Cartier JUC, in Y/G, is also on my short list.


 
JUC YG with diamonds? I find the JUC a more androgynous style but the diamonds softens it up a bit 

Did you want to purchase the WG Perlee Diamond Clover instead? Won't you lose if you have to sell your RG now?


----------



## perleegirl

Yes! Def with diamonds. Two separate purchases. The good thing about VCA, it holds it's value very well.


----------



## tutushopper

Note to self:  don't follow Hadassa & Perleeegirl's threads...now I'm thinking about the clover, too.


----------



## sjunky13

TY ladies!  Deciding what to do.
I feel JUC and Love stack is plain because of no diamonds. I was expecting to get a 4 diamond love next.
But I don't want it to patina at all. So am thinking of the Perlee . Plus it would look great stacked with my vintage alhambra. 
I would love to get the YG Diamond clover . In my dreams, lol!

All of these Perlee pics are amazing, keep them coming! xoxo


----------



## hopingoneday

123Isabella said:


> Thanks hopingoneday -- so great to hear you like them!   Do you or any of your friends have them in yellow gold?  White gold is all I seem to see in photos.  It'd be great too, if you have the time, to see some modeling photos.


Isabella, I have them in WG too- sorry!  I will definitely try to take a mod shot for you.


----------



## hopingoneday

sbelle said:


> A few pictures from VCA instagram today


I haven't yet decided what I think of the Cadenas reissue.  What about you?


----------



## Sparkledolll

HADASSA said:


> Pic from the internet  See the Perlee Clover RG with the WG Signature.


Wow, stunning. This pic is just beyond! makes me want to go back to VCA and try them all on again. Thanks for posting!


----------



## HADASSA

tutushopper said:


> Note to self: don't follow Hadassa & Perleeegirl's threads...now I'm thinking about the clover, too.


 
Tutu, and you can see it also comes in WG


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> Wow, stunning. This pic is just beyond! makes me want to go back to VCA and try them all on again. Thanks for posting!


 
Natalie, I should have quoted you as well when I posted that pic because this stack is more your style  

I love the Perlee Clover on you actually - in the pic you added the WG Signature


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Hi ladies
i was wondering wen you need sizing. does the store do it instantly on the same day or you have to leave it there ?my friend got hers done from Paris right on the spot.


----------



## valnsw

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Hi ladies
> i was wondering wen you need sizing. does the store do it instantly on the same day or you have to leave it there ?my friend got hers done from Paris right on the spot.



Not sure if it can be done instantly but in Hong Kong it took about 1-2 days for my vintage Alhambra ring to be resized.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

valnsw said:


> Not sure if it can be done instantly but in Hong Kong it took about 1-2 days for my vintage Alhambra ring to be resized.



thank you. i called the store today. was told it takes 7 to 10 business days&#128557;


----------



## stylemechanel

tutushopper said:


> Note to self:  don't follow Hadassa & Perleeegirl's threads...now I'm thinking about the clover, too.



So funny Tutu. You are so right but I would add Texasgurliegirl too.


----------



## stylemechanel

Hi ladies, just got caught up on this thread. Thanks so much for all the eye candy pictures. I have been planning and shopping for my spring/summer wardrobe, as well as cleaning out my closet. It occurred to me that I have been subconsciously choosing a new wardrobe based on the next few piece I want from VCA.  

20 motif, here I come..........


----------



## valnsw

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> thank you. i called the store today. was told it takes 7 to 10 business days&#128557;



Well I'm sure it's worth the wait &#128522;
Do show mod pic when u get it back.


----------



## Longchamp

Here are my new large Alhambra ear clips I purchased on recent trip to Paris.
They are watching over my new Goyard 223 w/ gold jewelry.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^ Stunning!!!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Pic from the internet  See the Perlee Clover RG with the WG Signature.



These colors look beautiful together. 
I don't care for the JUC in the mix. Perhaps if it was turned around so there isn't a gap? 
It seems more industrial relative to the delicacy of the other pieces. Love the pieces individually.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Longchamp said:


> Here are my new large Alhambra ear clips I purchased on recent trip to Paris.
> They are watching over my new Goyard 223 w/ gold jewelry.



Is this the pattern now called pure Alhambra ( formerly called modern Alhambra)?
What a special remembrance from your trip to Paris.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

stylemechanel said:


> Hi ladies, just got caught up on this thread. Thanks so much for all the eye candy pictures. I have been planning and shopping for my spring/summer wardrobe, as well as cleaning out my closet. It occurred to me that I have been subconsciously choosing a new wardrobe based on the next few piece I want from VCA.
> 
> 20 motif, here I come..........


Too funny!!  
What stone are you going to get?


----------



## stylemechanel

Longchamp said:


> Here are my new large Alhambra ear clips I purchased on recent trip to Paris.
> They are watching over my new Goyard 223 w/ gold jewelry.



So very pretty Longchamp!  I also love Goyard!


----------



## 123Isabella

hopingoneday said:


> Isabella, I have them in WG too- sorry!  I will definitely try to take a mod shot for you.


A modeling shot would be awesome!  It seems everyone has the Fleurette earrings in white gold which makes me question if that might be a better choice over yellow gold... argh!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

123Isabella said:


> A modeling shot would be awesome!  It seems everyone has the Fleurette earrings in white gold which makes me question if that might be a better choice over yellow gold... argh!



Don't you just think it's personal preference ? 
I love the fleurettes in yg ( although I don't own them).  The yg really hi lights cluster of diamonds and gives them a warm glow. 
Set in wg the fleurettes appear larger and the diamonds more white.


----------



## stylemechanel

texasgirliegirl said:


> Too funny!!
> What stone are you going to get?



It has to be onyx!II have been dreaming about wrapping that gorgeous thing around my neck for a while now, and when I looked what was hanging in my closet it like someone was saying "girl, get yourself to VCA!"  .  Thanks for asking TTG!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

stylemechanel said:


> It has to be onyx!II have been dreaming about wrapping that gorgeous thing around my neck for a while now, and when I looked what was hanging in my closet it like someone was saying "girl, get yourself to VCA!"  .  Thanks for asking TTG!


Onyx is very Coco Chanel...


----------



## perleegirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> Onyx is very Coco Chanel...



VERY! 
I keep wondering if ONYX 20 motif is a good choice for me, cuz I wear a lot of black.
Yet, I don't think MOP is a great choice cuz I am a fair blonde. Hmm... I actually think Y/G turquoise would be perfect, but I still need a staple piece. Guess there is always plain Y/G 20 motif, and a 10 motif ONYX. 
So much to consider!


----------



## stylemechanel

texasgirliegirl said:


> Onyx is very Coco Chanel...




I must channel that Chanel woman! You are so right TTG. To me the onyx is just subtle and lux and I am thinking lots of cream and soft whites this coming spring and summer with some red and navy here and there.


----------



## stylemechanel

perleegirl said:


> VERY!
> 
> I keep wondering if ONYX 20 motif is a good choice for me, cuz I wear a lot of black.
> 
> Yet, I don't think MOP is a great choice cuz I am a fair blonde. Hmm... I actually think Y/G turquoise would be perfect, but I still need a staple piece. Guess there is always plain Y/G 20 motif, and a 10 motif ONYX.
> 
> So much to consider!




Way too many choices Perleegirl! But I think onyx is stunning when it's YG and with black clothing too.


----------



## perleegirl

kimber418 said:


> Here is a quick picture of how I wore it my clover perlee last weekend



LOVE this! 
Are both Y/G?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

perleegirl said:


> VERY!
> I keep wondering if ONYX 20 motif is a good choice for me, cuz I wear a lot of black.
> Yet, I don't think MOP is a great choice cuz I am a fair blonde. Hmm... I actually think Y/G turquoise would be perfect, but I still need a staple piece. Guess there is always plain Y/G 20 motif, and a 10 motif ONYX.
> So much to consider!



With your coloring and because you wear a lot of black I encourage you to try on tigers eye.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

stylemechanel said:


> I must channel that Chanel woman! You are so right TTG. To me the onyx is just subtle and lux and I am thinking lots of cream and soft whites this coming spring and summer with some red and navy here and there.



I have to credit Hermesaholic for that quote/ observation. There were her words to me which tipped me over the edge to buy the onyx myself.


----------



## Junkenpo

I was always surprised by how much weight there are to the 10 and 20 motif necklaces.  They look amazing. Especially the onyx/yg.  Sadly, they are not for me. As much as I love the look,  I realized I just don't reach for my long necklaces often enough to justify the cost.  I love all the modeling shots here because it lets me pretend that its me and that I would. lol


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Here are my new large Alhambra ear clips I purchased on recent trip to Paris.
> They are watching over my new Goyard 223 w/ gold jewelry.



Lovely!!


----------



## sbelle

123Isabella said:


> A modeling shot would be awesome!  It seems everyone has the Fleurette earrings in white gold which makes me question if that might be a better choice over yellow gold... argh!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Don't you just think it's personal preference ?
> I love the fleurettes in yg ( although I don't own them).  The yg really hi lights cluster of diamonds and gives them a warm glow.
> Set in wg the fleurettes appear larger and the diamonds more white.




I, like tgg, think it personal preference.  What matters is what you like on you.

If I were purchasing the earrings today I might just get them in yg.  My fleurettes were purchased when I wore mostly white gold.  Because VCA has so much yellow gold I have now incorporated more yellow gold in my wardrobe, and have come to love the yg diamond pieces.  I have the socrate earrings in yg and love, love, love the look of the diamonds in yellow gold.  The same with my lotus earrings.


----------



## perleegirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> With your coloring and because you wear a lot of black I encourage you to try on tigers eye.



Will Do!


----------



## 123Isabella

sbelle said:


> I, like tgg, think it personal preference.  What matters is what you like on you.
> 
> If I were purchasing the earrings today I might just get them in yg.  My fleurettes were purchased when I wore mostly white gold.  Because VCA has so much yellow gold I have now incorporated more yellow gold in my wardrobe, and have come to love the yg diamond pieces.  I have the socrate earrings in yg and love, love, love the look of the diamonds in yellow gold.  The same with my lotus earrings.



Thanks again TGG and sbelle for you continued helpful comments!   I'm curious, sbelle, how you compare the fleurettes to single diamond studs.   TGG had mentioned she preferred single diamonds to the 7 diamonds.   Just as I think I'll return them, I think I'll keep them.   Silly, but the decision is driving me nuts.


----------



## Myke518

My YG MOP 10 motif is here! I got it extended two inches, and it's beautiful. Here's the pic (I attached it to my 5 motif bracelet)

You'd think I'd be "done" but I'm already plotting for the frivoles and a ten YG motif to layer with it! Will it ever end?


----------



## stylemechanel

Myke518 said:


> My YG MOP 10 motif is here! I got it extended two inches, and it's beautiful. Here's the pic (I attached it to my 5 motif bracelet)
> 
> You'd think I'd be "done" but I'm already plotting for the frivoles and a ten YG motif to layer with it! Will it ever end?
> View attachment 2872785



That looks stunning on you Myke!!! It looks like the perfect length with the 5 and 10!!


----------



## kimber418

perleegirl said:


> LOVE this!
> Are both Y/G?


Yes both are yellow gold!  I love these two together~~


----------



## perleegirl

kimber418 said:


> Yes both are yellow gold!  I love these two together~~



Kimber...
Do you wear strictly Y/G?  Or do you mix this beautiful stack with any W/G jewelry? 
I'm on the fence between getting the Y/G or W/G Clover.
Most of my fine jewelry is W/G, although I have a few pieces, and plan on adding more Y/G.
Also, still deciding if I want to purchase Signature in matching, or contrasting color.


----------



## PennyD2911

Myke518 said:


> My YG MOP 10 motif is here! I got it extended two inches, and it's beautiful. Here's the pic (I attached it to my 5 motif bracelet)
> 
> You'd think I'd be "done" but I'm already plotting for the frivoles and a ten YG motif to layer with it! Will it ever end?
> View attachment 2872785




Gorgeous!! Looks beautiful on you. 
Congrats!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Myke518 said:


> My YG MOP 10 motif is here! I got it extended two inches, and it's beautiful. Here's the pic (I attached it to my 5 motif bracelet)
> 
> You'd think I'd be "done" but I'm already plotting for the frivoles and a ten YG motif to layer with it! Will it ever end?
> View attachment 2872785



Beautiful !!
No, no , no...it never ends!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

123Isabella said:


> Thanks again TGG and sbelle for you continued helpful comments!   I'm curious, sbelle, how you compare the fleurettes to single diamond studs.   TGG had mentioned she preferred single diamonds to the 7 diamonds.   Just as I think I'll return them, I think I'll keep them.   Silly, but the decision is driving me nuts.



I really don't want to influence you because of my cluster vs large single stud comparison. The fleurettes are very special VCA earrings. They are so pretty.  As I've collected van Cleef pieces I've developed an appreciation for the history and for the designs.  While I'm not actively seeking these earrings , if my husband surprised me with the large pair in either yg or wg I would be thrilled.


----------



## Myke518

stylemechanel said:


> That looks stunning on you Myke!!! It looks like the perfect length with the 5 and 10!!







PennyD2911 said:


> Gorgeous!! Looks beautiful on you.
> Congrats!







texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful !!
> 
> No, no , no...it never ends!!




Thanks ladies!! I'm very happy. 
I know I'm beating this large vs. small frivole debate horse into the ground, but do any of you wear the large frivoles with your ten motifs? I love the large frivole on their own but was debating whether it would be "too much"when worn with the ten motif. Any thoughts would be appreciated, and thank you all again


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Myke518 said:


> Thanks ladies!! I'm very happy.
> I know I'm beating this large vs. small frivole debate horse into the ground, but do any of you wear the large frivoles with your ten motifs? I love the large frivole on their own but was debating whether it would be "too much"when worn with the ten motif. Any thoughts would be appreciated, and thank you all again



I wear mine with a ten motif, a 20, and the multistation necklace.


----------



## xinyang222

has anyone purchase vca from Italy/or anywhere Europe before? Would like to know how much% tax return? Exchange rate new low...might consider buying from there thx!!


----------



## bocagirl

xinyang222 said:


> has anyone purchase vca from Italy/or anywhere Europe before? Would like to know how much% tax return? Exchange rate new low...might consider buying from there thx!!



The VAT is around 20% but Global Blue (the company that refunds it) takes a commission.

Purchases always work out better than US prices when visiting Europe, but you have to know what you want, know the US price and do the math just to be sure.  I'm not sure if you can get the VAT refunded if you aren't physically in Europe to purchase the item(s).  I've only made purchases when I was there.

You also have to claim the item(s) when returning to the US and may face duty.

HTH and have fun shopping!


----------



## hopingoneday

perleegirl said:


> VERY!
> 
> I keep wondering if ONYX 20 motif is a good choice for me, cuz I wear a lot of black.
> 
> Yet, I don't think MOP is a great choice cuz I am a fair blonde. Hmm... I actually think Y/G turquoise would be perfect, but I still need a staple piece. Guess there is always plain Y/G 20 motif, and a 10 motif ONYX.
> 
> So much to consider!




I have the turquoise 20 and while I love it, I must admit it doesn't get a ton of wear .  
Like you are already thinking, I would recommend the plain yellow gold, followed by the Onyx. I wear my YG most - it's almost a neutral for me - both are stunning! 
The Tigers eye is beautiful too. I don't have that one so I can't comment!


----------



## xinyang222

bocagirl said:


> The VAT is around 20% but Global Blue (the company that refunds it) takes a commission.
> 
> Purchases always work out better than US prices when visiting Europe, but you have to know what you want, know the US price and do the math just to be sure.  I'm not sure if you can get the VAT refunded if you aren't physically in Europe to purchase the item(s).  I've only made purchases when I was there.
> 
> You also have to claim the item(s) when returning to the US and may face duty.
> 
> HTH and have fun shopping!




xoxo thanksssss!!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

xinyang222 said:


> xoxo thanksssss!!



i just got my bracelet from Paris. my friend said the VAT is 12%. hum.. it 20%interesting


----------



## PennyD2911

Those of you who wear the Perlee Signature Bracelet and/or the Perlee Clover Bracelet - - -

Which size did you purchase?   If you don't mind sharing your wrist measurement that will also be helpful. 

TIA&#128156;


----------



## Longchamp

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> i just got my bracelet from Paris. my friend said the VAT is 12%. hum.. it 20%interesting



VAT is 20% in France but if you live outside the EU, you can claim detaxe or refund of 12%.

Another poster asked about VAT if order from VCA Paris.  They will subtract the VAT... But you will have to pay customs and shipping.  This will make the jewelry more than if you purchased in the states. There might be a way to bypass this if sent to boutique, but have never looked into that.


----------



## bougainvillier

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> i just got my bracelet from Paris. my friend said the VAT is 12%. hum.. it 20%interesting



VAT, for me, was like 13-15% ish, I cannot remember exactly but that was Dec, 2014, and it was at Cartier Luxembourg.


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> Those of you who wear the Perlee Signature Bracelet and/or the Perlee Clover Bracelet - - -
> 
> Which size did you purchase? If you don't mind sharing your wrist measurement that will also be helpful.
> 
> TIA&#55357;&#56476;


 
Which size LOVE did you purchase P?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Longchamp said:


> VAT is 20% in France but if you live outside the EU, you can claim detaxe or refund of 12%.
> 
> Another poster asked about VAT if order from VCA Paris.  They will subtract the VAT... But you will have to pay customs and shipping.  This will make the jewelry more than if you purchased in the states. There might be a way to bypass this if sent to boutique, but have never looked into that.



vat n detax is different?
&#128563;. she is there for vacation. so are you saying she cant claim 20% unless she lives in Eu?


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Which size LOVE did you purchase P?




I purchased a 20. I wanted a really loose fit to wear on my left wrist. 
I want the Perlee to wear on my right wrist.


----------



## Longchamp

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> vat n detax is different?
> &#65533;&#65533;. she is there for vacation. so are you saying she cant claim 20% unless she lives in Eu?


 

No.  VAT varies from country to country in EU. France's Value Added Tax (VAT) is 20%, think of it like our sales tax in USA.  But the VAT is already built into the price. 


If object says 1000 euros.  That's what you pay.
If you're shopping in NYC and price is 1000 USD, it's 1000 USD + 8.875 sales tax or $1087.50


If your passport is outside the EU, when you leave EU you are entitled to a detaxe or refund of only 12% of the 20% VAT.  Proper paper work must be presented at the airport detaxe center to claim your refund.  So on your 1000 Euro purchase you will get 12% refund.


Hope this helps.


----------



## xinyang222

Thanks a lot for helping out girls! I am considering buying, example like vintage carnelian pedant $2800 in US before tax, only costs eur2300, and $2255 after vat refund


----------



## perleegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Those of you who wear the Perlee Signature Bracelet and/or the Perlee Clover Bracelet - - -
> 
> Which size did you purchase?   If you don't mind sharing your wrist measurement that will also be helpful.
> 
> TIA&#65533;&#65533;



I have a 6 inch wrist and wear a 17 LOVE, and medium,17.5,Perlee.
I believe Einseine now wears an 18 LOVE with the medium Signature.


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> I purchased a 20. I wanted a really loose fit to wear on my left wrist.
> I want the Perlee to wear on my right wrist.


 
P, I am assuming you used a chart like this to purchase your LVE and you got the size 20 for a looser fit because the circumference of your wrist is about 18cm. Then you will have to go with the Large Perlee because the Medium is 17.5cm.


----------



## Longchamp

xinyang222 said:


> Thanks a lot for helping out girls! I am considering buying, example like vintage carnelian pedant $2800 in US before tax, only costs eur2300, and $2255 after vat refund




The necklace you mention above is 2250 euros now, which at today's exchange is 2513 USD even before the detaxe, so you save a lot purchasing it in France.

I was telling someone else, if the euro remains weak, I look for all European luxury makers to have at least a 10% price adjustment soon.


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> P, I am assuming you used a chart like this to purchase your LVE and you got the size 20 for a looser fit because the circumference of your wrist is about 18cm. Then you will have to go with the Large Perlee because the Medium is 17.5cm.




I apologize R, I gave you the wrong size. I've been texting with my friend about her purchasing a pre-owned size 20. 

My LOVE bracelet is a size 19.


----------



## PennyD2911

perleegirl said:


> I have a 6 inch wrist and wear a 17 LOVE, and medium,17.5,Perlee.
> I believe Einseine now wears an 18 LOVE with the medium Signature.




Thank you!


----------



## wren

Longchamp said:


> The necklace you mention above is 2250 euros now, which at today's exchange is 2513 USD even before the detaxe, so you save a lot purchasing it in France.
> 
> I was telling someone else, if the euro remains weak, I look for all European luxury makers to have at least a 10% price adjustment soon.



Saving 12% with the VAT refund is great! Do you know how much US customs duty you have to pay when returning to the U.S.?  Thanks for the useful info.


----------



## PennyD2911

I can place my entire index finger underneath my LOVE bracelet.  That's the fit I wanted.


----------



## xinyang222

Longchamp said:


> The necklace you mention above is 2250 euros now, which at today's exchange is 2513 USD even before the detaxe, so you save a lot purchasing it in France.
> 
> I was telling someone else, if the euro remains weak, I look for all European luxury makers to have at least a 10% price adjustment soon.




Any difference purchasing in France bs Italy? Just wonder


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Longchamp said:


> No.  VAT varies from country to country in EU. France's Value Added Tax (VAT) is 20%, think of it like our sales tax in USA.  But the VAT is already built into the price.
> 
> 
> If object says 1000 euros.  That's what you pay.
> If you're shopping in NYC and price is 1000 USD, it's 1000 USD + 8.875 sales tax or $1087.50
> 
> 
> If your passport is outside the EU, when you leave EU you are entitled to a detaxe or refund of only 12% of the 20% VAT.  Proper paper work must be presented at the airport detaxe center to claim your refund.  So on your 1000 Euro purchase you will get 12% refund.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



thank you for you clear explaination Longchamp &#128513;. can people actually get the 20% Vat?


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> I apologize R, I gave you the wrong size. I've been texting with my friend about her purchasing a pre-owned size 20.
> 
> My LOVE bracelet is a size 19.


 
I still think the medium will be a close fit, especially if ever you decide to stack with your LOVE. Ask M what he thinks.


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> I still think the medium will be a close fit, especially if ever you decide to stack with your LOVE. Ask M what he thinks.




He and I have talked about it.  He says a medium will fit me, but I like a really loose fit.  I will most likely custom order what ever millimeter I decide on.   The wait is so long though.  I ordered a Perlee Signature Ring this week and Paris told him it will be four months.


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> He and I have talked about it. He says a medium will fit me, but I like a really loose fit. I will most likely custom order what ever millimeter I decide on. The wait is so long though. I ordered a Perlee Signature Ring this week and Paris told him it will be four months.


 
Time goes by quickly so I think you should order your size. Assuming your wrist  is 18cm, my feeling is the medium will be too small.

Ask him to get a model whose wrist is the same size as yours and take it from there. Take pics from all angles so you wll have a feel for it. I am a size 16 LOVE and definitely a small Perlee. The medium goes half way up my arm. I do have other bangles (perfect rounds)  but a bigger size in this oval shape can tend to look a bit off, KWIM?


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Time goes by quickly so I think you should order your size. Assuming your wrist  is 18cm, my feeling is the medium will be too small.
> 
> Ask him to get a model whose wrist is the same size as yours and take it from there. Take pics from all angles so you wll have a feel for it. I am a size 16 LOVE and definitely a small Perlee. The medium goes half way up my arm. I do have other bangles (perfect rounds)  but a bigger size in this oval shape can tend to look a bit off, KWIM?




My wrist is just a tad over 17cm, but again I like a really loose fit.  I don't plan to stack anything with the Perlee Clover Bracelet,  I love the look of it worn alone. 
The Perlee Clover comes in a large size that will be just right I'm sure.  If the large has to be ordered, then I will have one made to the exact centimeter I want.  You can't beat a custom fit! &#128522;


----------



## kimber418

PennyD2911 said:


> Those of you who wear the Perlee Signature Bracelet and/or the Perlee Clover Bracelet - - -
> 
> Which size did you purchase?   If you don't mind sharing your wrist measurement that will also be helpful.
> 
> TIA&#128156;


Penny,
I have a medium YG Clover Perlee and my Love is a 17 and my wrist is bit smaller than 16".
I like the fit of the Love and the Perlee.  I do not like when bracelets hang down low on my hand.
It is a perfect fit for me.  Hope this helps!


----------



## HADASSA

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> thank you for you clear explaination Longchamp &#55357;&#56833;. can people actually get the 20% Vat?


 
The calculation is like this :

If an item cost EUR1000 plus 20% VAT = EUR1200.

The VAT portion percentage of the cost of the item is EUR200 divided by 1200 = 16.67%

So, 16.67% of EUR1200 is EUR200. Does this make sense so far?

However, by the time Global Blue and Premier Tax deduct their charge for Administrative Fees, you do not get back 16.67% but 12% of what is paid for the item. Your friend is telling you the truth.

You can get back, but to be more precise, save this 16.67% by purchasing duty free at Charles de Gaulle Paris Airport.


----------



## PennyD2911

kimber418 said:


> Penny,
> 
> I have a medium YG Clover Perlee and my Love is a 17 and my wrist is bit smaller than 16".
> 
> I like the fit of the Love and the Perlee.  I do not like when bracelets hang down low on my hand.
> 
> It is a perfect fit for me.  Hope this helps!




Yes, it does help. Thank you kimber!


----------



## elizabethtwrs

HADASSA said:


> The calculation is like this :
> 
> If an item cost EUR1000 plus 20% VAT = EUR1200.
> 
> The VAT portion percentage of the cost of the item is EUR200 divided by 1200 = 16.67%
> 
> So, 16.67% of EUR1200 is EUR200. Does this make sense so far?
> 
> However, by the time Global Blue and Premier Tax deduct their charge for Administrative Fees, you do not get back 16.67% but 12% of what is paid for the item. Your friend is telling you the truth.
> 
> You can get back, but to be more precise, save this 16.67% by purchasing duty free at Charles de Gaulle Paris Airport.




Is there a VCA at CDG Paris airport?


----------



## jujuto

Hi Everybody,

I just bought my first VCA 

It's a magic bracelet. It costs 2931&#8364; with a 25%off voucher. 

http://www.depot-vente-luxe.fr/fr/b...dium=email&utm_campaign=coup de balai - copie

Can't wait to receive it and show you !


----------



## HADASSA

elizabethtwrs said:


> Is there a VCA at CDG Paris airport?


 
As per CDG webiste, there is "Place Vendome" that sells Chaumet and VCA at Terminal 2E.

http://www.easycdg.com/1/airport-guide/shopping-and-eating/


----------



## PennyD2911

jujuto said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I just bought my first VCA
> 
> It's a magic bracelet. It costs 2931 with a 25%off voucher.
> 
> http://www.depot-vente-luxe.fr/fr/b...dium=email&utm_campaign=coup de balai - copie
> 
> Can't wait to receive it and show you !




Congratulations!


----------



## xinyang222

Just curious has anyone ever purchased a second hand one before? Is there ways to authenticate it? Thxxxxx


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

HADASSA said:


> The calculation is like this :
> 
> If an item cost EUR1000 plus 20% VAT = EUR1200.
> 
> The VAT portion percentage of the cost of the item is EUR200 divided by 1200 = 16.67%
> 
> So, 16.67% of EUR1200 is EUR200. Does this make sense so far?
> 
> However, by the time Global Blue and Premier Tax deduct their charge for Administrative Fees, you do not get back 16.67% but 12% of what is paid for the item. Your friend is telling you the truth.
> 
> You can get back, but to be more precise, save this 16.67% by purchasing duty free at Charles de Gaulle Paris Airport.



aw. thank you Hadassa. this forum is like encyclopedia lol. u girls are so knowlegaleable. &#10084;&#10084;


----------



## Sparkledolll

HADASSA said:


> As per CDG webiste, there is "Place Vendome" that sells Chaumet and VCA at Terminal 2E.
> 
> http://www.easycdg.com/1/airport-guide/shopping-and-eating/




I believe this store is closed, I tried calling them but the line is disconnected so I rang Cartier at the airport and they said the store is gone. I have a Paris trip coming up so I am planning to visit the VCA flagship. Can't wait!


----------



## sjunky13

PennyD2911 said:


> He and I have talked about it.  He says a medium will fit me, but I like a really loose fit.  I will most likely custom order what ever millimeter I decide on.   The wait is so long though.  I ordered a Perlee Signature Ring this week and Paris told him it will be four months.



You need the large Perlee, it is 19cm like your love.  The medium is about 18 and the small is 17. 

I went through this recently. There are little to no large signature in stock in YG. NYC had one that was all scratched up in pink gold , I tried it on and it fits the same as 19 love.  A little less oval . Maybe he can get you one to try on , any color gold?


----------



## PennyD2911

sjunky13 said:


> You need the large Perlee, it is 19cm like your love.  The medium is about 18 and the small is 17.
> 
> I went through this recently. There are little to no large signature in stock in YG. NYC had one that was all scratched up in pink gold , I tried it on and it fits the same as 19 love.  A little less oval . Maybe he can get you one to try on , any color gold?




I was thinking the same.  I don't want a tight fit.


----------



## HADASSA

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> aw. thank you Hadassa. this forum is like encyclopedia lol. u girls are so knowlegaleable. &#10084;&#10084;


 
You're most welcome 



Natalie j said:


> I believe this store is closed, I tried calling them but the line is disconnected so I rang Cartier at the airport and they said the store is gone. I have a Paris trip coming up so I am planning to visit the VCA flagship. Can't wait!


 
I wouldn't doubt - I have heard that Paris (France) is always very reluctant to give VAT refunds. This is across the board. Have fun at Place Vendome


----------



## HADASSA

sjunky13 said:


> You need the large Perlee, it is 19cm like your love. The medium is about 18 and the small is 17.
> 
> I went through this recently. There are little to no large signature in stock in YG. NYC had one that was all scratched up in pink gold , I tried it on and it fits the same as 19 love. A little less oval . Maybe he can get you one to try on , any color gold?


 


PennyD2911 said:


> I was thinking the same. I don't want a tight fit.


 
P, the larger sizes are really a little less oval than the Cartier as sjunky13 says - maybe that is why M said the medium might fit you. Explain to him how far up your arm from your wrist you would like it to reach or maybe wait and try on. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> P, the larger sizes are really a little less oval than the Cartier as sjunky13 says - maybe that is why M said the medium might fit you. Explain to him how far up your arm from your wrist you would like it to reach or maybe wait and try on. Sorry I can't be of more help.




Thanks R. &#128156;


----------



## stylemechanel

jujuto said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I just bought my first VCA
> 
> It's a magic bracelet. It costs 2931 with a 25%off voucher.
> 
> http://www.depot-vente-luxe.fr/fr/b...dium=email&utm_campaign=coup de balai - copie
> 
> Can't wait to receive it and show you !



Congrats Jujuto! I would love to see modeling pictures when you get them!


----------



## tutushopper

sjunky13 said:


> You need the large Perlee, it is 19cm like your love.  The medium is about 18 and the small is 17.
> 
> I went through this recently. There are little to no large signature in stock in YG. NYC had one that was all scratched up in pink gold , I tried it on and it fits the same as 19 love.  A little less oval . Maybe he can get you one to try on , any color gold?



Thanks for this description; now I know that I will "need" a small as well.  Oh, the decisions to be made!


----------



## NYTexan

Myke518 said:


> Thanks ladies!! I'm very happy.
> I know I'm beating this large vs. small frivole debate horse into the ground, but do any of you wear the large frivoles with your ten motifs? I love the large frivole on their own but was debating whether it would be "too much"when worn with the ten motif. Any thoughts would be appreciated, and thank you all again


Congratulations! I have the large Frivole earrings. Let me caution you. If you have sensitive ears don't get the large. They hurt after wearing for several hours and then I need 3-4 days in between to let my poor earlobes recover. I also know I am wearing them correctly as I checked with VCA and that is not the reason. Honestly if would have known how much they hurt I probably would have purchased the small or not even that style at all  They are stunning but be sure you lobes can handle the weight. They are pricey for something that causes pain. Good luck!


----------



## Zookzik

HADASSA said:


> Did you find the RG LOVE paired better with the RG Perlee Clover? I think if you tried adding the Signature Perlee in YG, it might make the stack more interesting...




Really pretty


----------



## texasgirliegirl

NYTexan said:


> Congratulations! I have the large Frivole earrings. Let me caution you. If you have sensitive ears don't get the large. They hurt after wearing for several hours and then I need 3-4 days in between to let my poor earlobes recover. I also know I am wearing them correctly as I checked with VCA and that is not the reason. Honestly if would have known how much they hurt I probably would have purchased the small or not even that style at all  They are stunning but be sure you lobes can handle the weight. They are pricey for something that causes pain. Good luck!



My earlobes are small and thin. One is slightly torn, even. My SA recommended Lobe wonder. It provides extra support and I now use it even when wearing studs. Great product.


----------



## sbelle

NYTexan said:


> Congratulations! I have the large Frivole earrings. Let me caution you. If you have sensitive ears don't get the large. They hurt after wearing for several hours and then I need 3-4 days in between to let my poor earlobes recover. I also know I am wearing them correctly as I checked with VCA and that is not the reason. Honestly if would have known how much they hurt I probably would have purchased the small or not even that style at all  They are stunning but be sure you lobes can handle the weight. They are pricey for something that causes pain. Good luck!



Have you had VCA adjust the backs -  tension and/or space?  I have only had two pairs of VCA earrings that didn't bother me like you described.  This includes the large frivoles, but also all my others -- small frivoles, vintage alhambra, cosmos, lotus, etc.     Some I couldn't wear more than a day before my earlobes would start bleeding..  

VCA can adjust the backs but sometimes it can take 2-3 adjustments before they are better.  Sadly, I have had some come back worse than they were to begin with!  But, you just have to keep having them adjusted because now --after adjustments-- I can wear all of my earrings now without any pain !


----------



## kimber418

NYTexan said:


> Congratulations! I have the large Frivole earrings. Let me caution you. If you have sensitive ears don't get the large. They hurt after wearing for several hours and then I need 3-4 days in between to let my poor earlobes recover. I also know I am wearing them correctly as I checked with VCA and that is not the reason. Honestly if would have known how much they hurt I probably would have purchased the small or not even that style at all  They are stunning but be sure you lobes can handle the weight. They are pricey for something that causes pain. Good luck!


I too have small earlobes and usually have trouble wearing any earring like the Frivole back.
I had to have my small frivole and the pave frivole adjusted a few times.  As soon as it is right you will know.  Your earrings should not hurt like you describe.  Next time you are near a VCA boutique stop in for an adjustment.  I think I had mine done once at Neiman Marcus in Houston.


----------



## 123Isabella

texasgirliegirl said:


> My earlobes are small and thin. One is slightly torn, even. My SA recommended Lobe wonder. It provides extra support and I now use it even when wearing studs. Great product.


You and sbelle are such a wealth of information --  I just ordered the Lobe wonder as my earlobes have definitely suffered over time!  

And after much consideration, I decided to return the Fleurette earrings as I only have so much I can spend and they just didn't make my heart sing enough.   

They're a terrific deal to anyone else interested and should be back on sale soon on The Real Real consignment site.   They are most definitely authentic but I believe they may officially be the Snowflake rather than Fleurette design.  https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/jewelry/earrings/van-cleef-and-arpels-fleurette-earrings 

Well thanks again!  You two are the best!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

123Isabella said:


> You and sbelle are such a wealth of information --  I just ordered the Lobe wonder as my earlobes have definitely suffered over time!
> 
> And after much consideration, I decided to return the Fleurette earrings as I only have so much I can spend and they just didn't make my heart sing enough.
> 
> They're a terrific deal to anyone else interested and should be back on sale soon on The Real Real consignment site.   They are most definitely authentic but I believe they may officially be the Snowflake rather than Fleurette design.  https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/jewelry/earrings/van-cleef-and-arpels-fleurette-earrings
> 
> Well thanks again!  You two are the best!!!



I'm pretty sure these are fleurettes. 
That same site has a great deal on vintage Alhambra pave earrings in white gold. 
Just saw them after clicking on your link.


----------



## sight

bespoke_vicky said:


> The one I posted from opulent jewelers,  I have never seen anything like it anywhere.


So HUGE


----------



## Chrissy7882

Hi, I can't choose between the sweet alhambra white gold with mini blue butterfly v. yellow gold with pearl mini butterfly. Any thoughts or comments are appreciated 
My rings and watches are mainly "silver" in colour so should I just go with the white gold or should I get the yellow and just wear it on my other wrist so it doesn't clash with the others? I dunno what to do and this will be my first VCA purchase. TIA!


----------



## HeidiDavis

Chrissy7882 said:


> Hi, I can't choose between the sweet alhambra white gold with mini blue butterfly v. yellow gold with pearl mini butterfly. Any thoughts or comments are appreciated.


 
I guess it depends on what would go best with your wardrobe and other jewelry.  Do you wear more white gold or yellow gold?  Do you wear clothing that would coordinate well with the turquoise?  I think if you are looking at it from a collector's standpoint, the turquoise is probably better because it seems it's getting harder for VCA to source and may not be offered at some point.  I have the Sweet Alhambra bracelet in yg/MOP and it goes with everything, but I'd snap up a YG/Turquoise Sweet Alhambra in a heartbeat if I could!!


----------



## pigleto972001

Hi ladies ! I have the 10 motif vintage alhambra in Yg and the matching bracelet. I'm kinda in love w the white gold MOP bracelet. I need some enabling  could I get some help? LOL

I love white gold but for some reason I always end up w YG! Need a white gold piece &#128537;


----------



## marksuzy

pigleto972001 said:


> Hi ladies ! I have the 10 motif vintage alhambra in Yg and the matching bracelet. I'm kinda in love w the white gold MOP bracelet. I need some enabling  could I get some help? LOL
> 
> I love white gold but for some reason I always end up w YG! Need a white gold piece &#128537;



I just bought the WG/MOP bracelet and love it! I only wish there was a WG/onyx option (but my wallet doesn't)!


----------



## pigleto972001

Ooh pics please !

I wear the YG and RG love bracelets w the YG alhambra. I never did get the WG love bracelet.


----------



## Chrissy7882

HeidiDavis said:


> I guess it depends on what would go best with your wardrobe and other jewelry.  Do you wear more white gold or yellow gold?  Do you wear clothing that would coordinate well with the turquoise?  I think if you are looking at it from a collector's standpoint, the turquoise is probably better because it seems it's getting harder for VCA to source and may not be offered at some point.  I have the Sweet Alhambra bracelet in yg/MOP and it goes with everything, but I'd snap up a YG/Turquoise Sweet Alhambra in a heartbeat if I could!!



Thanks for the reply. I don't wear much jewelry except for my wedding rings (which are platinum) and a steel watch. So hard to decide! I feel like the YG would suit me better but the WG will match with my rings and watch. It's even harder because the only store that carries VCA here is sold out of both of them so they will have to order one in for me. This means I can't try it on before buying it...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Chrissy7882 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I don't wear much jewelry except for my wedding rings (which are platinum) and a steel watch. So hard to decide! I feel like the YG would suit me better but the WG will match with my rings and watch. It's even harder because the only store that carries VCA here is sold out of both of them so they will have to order one in for me. This means I can't try it on before buying it...



The yg/ mop will blend in more. The wg/turquoise will pop more. It's a whimsical piece. The sweets are so tiny that a pop of color may be a good thing....depends on how subtle you want.


----------



## pigleto972001

I enabled myself


----------



## marksuzy

pigleto972001 said:


> I enabled myself
> View attachment 2878062


----------



## HeidiDavis

pigleto972001 said:


> I enabled myself
> View attachment 2878062


 
Just beautiful!!!!


----------



## tutushopper

pigleto972001 said:


> I enabled myself
> View attachment 2878062



Gorgeous and congrats.  VCA really needs to make more wg!


----------



## pigleto972001

I know !!! Thanks Yall. I love it!!! How Hardy is MOP? I guess I can't really shower w it on ...


----------



## HeidiDavis

Chrissy7882 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I don't wear much jewelry except for my wedding rings (which are platinum) and a steel watch. So hard to decide! I feel like the YG would suit me better but the WG will match with my rings and watch. It's even harder because the only store that carries VCA here is sold out of both of them so they will have to order one in for me. This means I can't try it on before buying it...


 
What is your skin tone?  My only complaint about my yg/MOP Sweet would be that it can "disappear" into my skin a bit because I am sort of pale.  It would probably look better on someone with a more olive complexion than mine.  That's something to maybe keep in mind.  Based on the fact that your other jewelry is platinum and steel, I think the wg/turquoise Sweet would be a beautiful addition. 


I totally understand your frustration at not being able to try things on.  There's no VCA near me so I have to order things sight unseen too.  There are so many pieces I'd love to try out and experiment with but it's just not possible.  This just makes it that much harder to decide what to buy.


----------



## tutushopper

pigleto972001 said:


> I know !!! Thanks Yall. I love it!!! How Hardy is MOP? I guess I can't really shower w it on ...



http://www.maxschuster.com/mohstableofhardness.php It's 3.5 to 4 on the scale (diamonds are 10) so I'd not shower with it on.


----------



## HeidiDavis

pigleto972001 said:


> I know !!! Thanks Yall. I love it!!! How Hardy is MOP? I guess I can't really shower w it on ...


 

No, I wouldn't shower with it.  I think MOP is pretty soft and would be damaged over time.  


I envy you because you have a skin tone that can wear both WG and YG beautifully!  Lucky girl!


----------



## pigleto972001

Thank you for your replies.  I've been spoiled w the YG and the loves so I need to be careful w the WG. 

Ah! I wish I could wear the PG for VCA but alas it's not for me  thanks for the compliment Heidi


----------



## ChaneLisette

pigleto972001 said:


> I enabled myself
> View attachment 2878062



Beautiful! I love it with your Loves too. I wear my WG MOP with my all pink gold 5-motif bracelet with my WG Love. I definitely wish there were more WG options. Enjoy!


----------



## Notorious Pink

HeidiDavis said:


> No, I wouldn't shower with it.  I think MOP is pretty soft and would be damaged over time.
> 
> 
> I envy you because you have a skin tone that can wear both WG and YG beautifully!  Lucky girl!




The other day one of the ladies in my hot yoga class was wearing a yg/mop 10 motif. Around her neck. In class. &#128561;&#128561;&#128561;


----------



## PennyD2911

pigleto972001 said:


> I know !!! Thanks Yall. I love it!!! How Hardy is MOP? I guess I can't really shower w it on ...




Congrats!  The MOP has a pretty tone to it, I like that.


----------



## Chrissy7882

Thank you sooo much for your input. Do you know if the sweet clover and/or butterfly bracelets and pendants come in YG Onyx? I know the earrings do.


----------



## HeidiDavis

Chrissy7882 said:


> Thank you sooo much for your input. Do you know if the sweet clover and/or butterfly bracelets and pendants come in YG Onyx? I know the earrings do.


 
No, they don't.    I've called and written to ask and gotten the same answer both times.  They only offer the Sweet earrings in yg/onyx.  Onyx is my all-time favorite, so I ended up buying the yg/onyx pendant in the vintage size. I soooooo wish they had it in the Sweet as I would love a delicate bracelet in onyx!


----------



## Hermesaholic

What do we think of this rare bird!?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Van-Cleef-a...ecklace-/191497812814?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


----------



## ccho82

Hi, I'm planning on making my very first VCA purchase but can't decide between 1) YG MOP mini clover vs. YG MOP mini butterfly  and 2) if I should get the bracelet of pendant. I've read about some ppl saying that the bracelet is quite fragile and can also get caught onto your clothes, etc...

My husband thinks I'm crazy but the above two questions have been keeping me up all NIGHT thinking :shame:


----------



## HeidiDavis

ccho82 said:


> Hi, I'm planning on making my very first VCA purchase but can't decide between 1) YG MOP mini clover vs. YG MOP mini butterfly  and 2) if I should get the bracelet of pendant. I've read about some ppl saying that the bracelet is quite fragile and can also get caught onto your clothes, etc...
> 
> My husband thinks I'm crazy but the above two questions have been keeping me up all NIGHT thinking :shame:


 
Ah, but what a fun reason to be up all night!  Lol.  I am the same way.  I think over all my purchases for a long time before pulling the trigger.  


I have the yg/MOP Sweet Alhambra bracelet and I like it.  For me, it doesn't snag on clothes or anything.  I have tried the Sweet pendant on and while it is lovely, on me it appeared too small.  I ended up getting a pendant in the vintage size instead.  I think it depends on personal preference and also your height/build, etc.  The Sweet pendant looks amazing on really petite people.  I'm not exactly a large person--I'm 5'7" and 125 pounds--but the Sweet disappeared on my neck.  But this is just my humble opinion.  Both pieces are beautiful and timeless. Happy shopping!


----------



## Candice0985

HeidiDavis said:


> Ah, but what a fun reason to be up all night!  Lol.  I am the same way.  I think over all my purchases for a long time before pulling the trigger.
> 
> 
> I have the yg/MOP Sweet Alhambra bracelet and I like it.  For me, it doesn't snag on clothes or anything.  I have tried the Sweet pendant on and while it is lovely, on me it appeared too small.  I ended up getting a pendant in the vintage size instead.  I think it depends on personal preference and also your height/build, etc.  The Sweet pendant looks amazing on really petite people.  I'm not exactly a large person--I'm 5'7" and 125 pounds--but the Sweet disappeared on my neck.  But this is just my humble opinion.  Both pieces are beautiful and timeless. Happy shopping!



agree! i'm 5'11 and the sweet necklace just disappeared on me. I love my sweet bracelet. it never leaves my wrist!


----------



## perleegirl

Hermesaholic said:


> What do we think of this rare bird!?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Van-Cleef-a...ecklace-/191497812814?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276



Doesn't sing to me...


----------



## HADASSA

Hermesaholic said:


> What do we think of this rare bird!?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Van-Cleef-a...ecklace-/191497812814?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


 


perleegirl said:


> Doesn't sing to me...


 
Not quintessential VCA


----------



## HeidiDavis

Candice0985 said:


> agree! i'm 5'11 and the sweet necklace just disappeared on me. I love my sweet bracelet. it never leaves my wrist!




We're bracelet twins!  Lol.  I have a question:  do you sleep in yours?  Or baby it?  How has it held up over time?  I have only had mine for a couple months and I don't wear it every day.  I'm just curious about your experience.  I've seen pics of yours layered with other bracelets and it looks beautiful!


----------



## Hermesaholic

HADASSA said:


> Not quintessential VCA


I agree completely!  BUT, it is a rather substantial piece with the sizeable and precious stones  as compared to today's offerings plus I have never seen it or anything like it so it is interesting.  Almost a precursor to the frivole. That being said-I wouldnt purchase it myself.


----------



## kimber418

Hermesaholic said:


> What do we think of this rare bird!?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Van-Cleef-a...ecklace-/191497812814?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


I really love it but I don't think I would purchase it.  It could be easily made though for a much cheaper price.  I love the look of it.


----------



## HADASSA

Hermesaholic said:


> I agree completely! BUT, it is a rather substantial piece with the sizeable and precious stones as compared to today's offerings plus I have never seen it or anything like it so it is interesting. Almost a precursor to the frivole. That being said-I wouldnt purchase it myself.


 


kimber418 said:


> I really love it but I don't think I would purchase it. It could be easily made though for a much cheaper price. I love the look of it.


 
I agree with kimber about it being easily made for a much cheaper price. I know that you are paying for the stones but there is not much of the typical VCA workmanship in it to warrant that kind of price.


----------



## pigleto972001

Goofing around. I linked my YG and WG/MOP bracelets together to see how short a necklace they would make. Layered w my 10 motif YG


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^ they look so cute layered together!


----------



## pigleto972001

Thx! I was surprised. Thought it'd be too tight.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hermesaholic said:


> What do we think of this rare bird!?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Van-Cleef-a...ecklace-/191497812814?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276



Very colorful.


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> Very colorful.


It's not me but there is something charming about it.  I do agree with the commentary though.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hermesaholic said:


> It's not me but there is something charming about it.  I do agree with the commentary though.


 Its always fun to see the old pieces....
Do you have a favorite VCA decade?  I love the late 50's, 60's, early 70's...80's not at all....


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> Its always fun to see the old pieces....
> Do you have a favorite VCA decade?  I love the late 50's, 60's, early 70's...80's not at all....


Good question:  maybe 50s and 60s.  I guess there are pieces I can appreciate from almost every era. I agree though the late 70s and 80s not so much for any designer


----------



## Junkenpo

oooh! do we have pics/examples of the 80's jewelry?  It brings to mind all those bold primary and florescent colors and geometric shapes.  The 80s were hilarious.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Junkenpo said:


> oooh! do we have pics/examples of the 80's jewelry?  It brings to mind all those bold primary and florescent colors and geometric shapes.  The 80s were hilarious.[/QUOTE
> Earrings that look like door knockers and rather matronly designs....
> Twist bead bracelets...yikes.


----------



## birkin10600

texasgirliegirl said:


> My earlobes are really small and I wear my large gold frivole earrings all the time. I do apply Lobe Wonder to the backs of my lobes - it helps the earrings sit up beautifully.



texasgirliegirl, if you don't mind and have a chance, can you please weigh both of your frivole earrings, the pave and the yg frivole large? i just want to know how much more yg large weight compare to the pave. I don't have a store here in my city that i can look at them and try it on. 
Thank you dear!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

birkin10600 said:


> texasgirliegirl, if you don't mind and have a chance, can you please weigh both of your frivole earrings, the pave and the yg frivole large? i just want to know how much more yg large weight compare to the pave. I don't have a store here in my city that i can look at them and try it on.
> Thank you dear!


 I will try to weigh them on my digital kitchen scale for you tomorrow.  If I forget please remind me...life is a bit crazy right now.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Does anybody have any of the beautiful older discontinued pieces?  I recall that somebody posted a ruby and diamond trefle ring a while back....


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> Does anybody have any of the beautiful older discontinued pieces?  I recall that somebody posted a ruby and diamond trefle ring a while back....


I know it would be fun too some of the older pieces that are no longer in production


----------



## Myke518

Hello again all! Of course no sooner than I receive my first 10 motif YG MOP and large YG frivole earrings (thanks again to everyone for their helpful input in small vs large!) do I start plotting for round two!

I am wearing my 10 motif with my matching bracelet right now, but now (gulp!) am starting to think, "do I need another ten YG MOP to create the 20 motif look?) I am debating between this OR going after another ten motif, but in solid YG, to layer, or even combine with the MOP I already have to get the longer look 

Thoughts? Would mixing the two motifs look weird? Thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## birkin10600

texasgirliegirl said:


> I will try to weigh them on my digital kitchen scale for you tomorrow.  If I forget please remind me...life is a bit crazy right now.



Thank you texasgirliegirl!  You are truly a VCA angel!


----------



## hermes_fan

I have the ruby and diamond pendant as well as the YG modern Alhambra YG pave pendant and mini earrings. All are no longer in production


----------



## texasgirliegirl

birkin10600 said:


> texasgirliegirl, if you don't mind and have a chance, can you please weigh both of your frivole earrings, the pave and the yg frivole large? i just want to know how much more yg large weight compare to the pave. I don't have a store here in my city that i can look at them and try it on.
> Thank you dear!



Large frivole earrings- 0.4 oz (13 g)
Pave frivole- 0.25 oz (7 grams)
Onyx vintage Alhambra -0.2oz (6 grams)
These weights are for the pair. 
A pave frivole earring weighs 4 grams vs the large yg frivole earring which weighs 6.5 grams. 
A single onyx vintage earring weighs 3 grams....
Hope this helps. I weighed the earrings on a digital kitchen food scale.


----------



## birkin10600

texasgirliegirl said:


> Large frivole earrings- 0.4 oz (13 g)
> Pave frivole- 0.25 oz (7 grams)
> Onyx vintage Alhambra -0.2oz (6 grams)
> These weights are for the pair.
> A pave frivole earring weighs 4 grams vs the large yg frivole earring which weighs 6.5 grams.
> A single onyx vintage earring weighs 3 grams....
> Hope this helps. I weighed the earrings on a digital kitchen food scale.



Oh you are a sweetheart! Thank you so very much texasgirliegirl!


----------



## 123Isabella

Myke518 said:


> Hello again all! Of course no sooner than I receive my first 10 motif YG MOP and large YG frivole earrings (thanks again to everyone for their helpful input in small vs large!) do I start plotting for round two!
> 
> I am wearing my 10 motif with my matching bracelet right now, but now (gulp!) am starting to think, "do I need another ten YG MOP to create the 20 motif look?) I am debating between this OR going after another ten motif, but in solid YG, to layer, or even combine with the MOP I already have to get the longer look
> 
> Thoughts? Would mixing the two motifs look weird? Thanks so much in advance!!



I'm surprised at how much I like mixing my YG and Onyx 10 motif necklaces.  In fact I'm not sure I'll even get another matching 10 motif pair as I'd originally planned. Love them too with my large YG Frivole earrings (though sadly the post broke and they're in the shop having their posts soldered) and when I wear the mixed necklace the long way, I like how the gold on top goes together with the earrings yet is interesting and different because of the onyx motif.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Myke518 said:


> Hello again all! Of course no sooner than I receive my first 10 motif YG MOP and large YG frivole earrings (thanks again to everyone for their helpful input in small vs large!) do I start plotting for round two!
> 
> I am wearing my 10 motif with my matching bracelet right now, but now (gulp!) am starting to think, "do I need another ten YG MOP to create the 20 motif look?) I am debating between this OR going after another ten motif, but in solid YG, to layer, or even combine with the MOP I already have to get the longer look
> 
> Thoughts? Would mixing the two motifs look weird? Thanks so much in advance!!



Get another mop. 
If you wear long necklaces you will enjoy wearing the mop long this spring/ Summer...


----------



## 123Isabella

Here's another photo with my butterfly necklace in the mix.  Wondering if it's too much of a good thing...


----------



## stylemechanel

123Isabella said:


> I'm surprised at how much I like mixing my YG and Onyx 10 motif necklaces.  In fact I'm not sure I'll even get another matching 10 motif pair as I'd originally planned. Love them too with my large YG Frivole earrings (though sadly the post broke and they're in the shop having their posts soldered) and when I wear the mixed necklace the long way, I like how the gold on top goes together with the earrings yet is interesting and different because of the onyx motif.



Isabella, thank you so much for your photos! Your 10 motif is making me rethink getting the 20 motif. It seems like the 10 may be long enough and lately I have been thinking how long does it really need to be? I know I won't have answer until I get myself to VCA but its great to see the pics. Thanks again!


----------



## PhoenixH

Hello VCA lovers and experts! I am bitten by the sudden urge to induge in jewelry again and need some inputs and advice! I have been contemplating a few items for awhile and would like help prioritizing my purchase. I am planning to get the YG perlee bangle and a 10 + 5 YG Alhambra so that I have the option of wearing it as a necklace/bracelet set or a 15 motif. On the other hand, I have also been lusting after something pave, pave frivole earrings or WG pave vintage alhambra earrings. Which do you think will make a better addition to my collection and why? The 10 + 5 YG motif or the pave earrings? 

I currently own in my humble collection: the 20 motif malachite, small YG frivole earrings, magic MOP YG earrings and a WG magic pave ring. I also own non-VCA diamond earrings such as studs, small WG pave hoops and WG diamond drop earrings more suitable for evening/parties.

Apologize for the lengthy post and appreciate everyone's kind input


----------



## PhoenixH

123Isabella said:


> I'm surprised at how much I like mixing my YG and Onyx 10 motif necklaces.  In fact I'm not sure I'll even get another matching 10 motif pair as I'd originally planned. Love them too with my large YG Frivole earrings (though sadly the post broke and they're in the shop having their posts soldered) and when I wear the mixed necklace the long way, I like how the gold on top goes together with the earrings yet is interesting and different because of the onyx motif.



This onyx and YG mix looks lovely! Makes me wonder if I could mix malachite and YG too? Has anyone done so and any modeling pics available?


----------



## pigleto972001

I tried on the malachite w my YG at the store 


Hope it helps


----------



## PhoenixH

pigleto972001 said:


> I tried on the malachite w my YG at the store
> View attachment 2881450
> 
> Hope it helps



This is beautiful and inspiring! Thanks for sharing piglet! Is your malachite lengthened?


----------



## PhoenixH

pigleto972001 said:


> I tried on the malachite w my YG at the store
> View attachment 2881450
> 
> Hope it helps



Do you also think it's ok to wear it linked together as a 20 motif? Will it look ok?


----------



## pigleto972001

Hi!  I didn't buy the malachite because I didn't have much that would match it in my wardrobe. It appears longer BC I linked them together and wrapped them around. 

I think they'd be quite nice together. Vca vintage alhambra goes w each other I always say


----------



## Myke518

123Isabella said:


> I'm surprised at how much I like mixing my YG and Onyx 10 motif necklaces.  In fact I'm not sure I'll even get another matching 10 motif pair as I'd originally planned. Love them too with my large YG Frivole earrings (though sadly the post broke and they're in the shop having their posts soldered) and when I wear the mixed necklace the long way, I like how the gold on top goes together with the earrings yet is interesting and different because of the onyx motif.







texasgirliegirl said:


> Get another mop.
> 
> If you wear long necklaces you will enjoy wearing the mop long this spring/ Summer...







123Isabella said:


> Here's another photo with my butterfly necklace in the mix.  Wondering if it's too much of a good thing...




Thank you so much for the feedback ladies!!

TGG- I do wear long necklaces, which is why this is hard! In an ideal world I would have 2 tens in MOP and in YG . *sigh*

123 Isabella- thank you so much for your photos-- this is a very interesting and cool look as well, you are not helping my dilemma!


----------



## Myke518

123Isabella said:


> I'm surprised at how much I like mixing my YG and Onyx 10 motif necklaces.  In fact I'm not sure I'll even get another matching 10 motif pair as I'd originally planned. Love them too with my large YG Frivole earrings (though sadly the post broke and they're in the shop having their posts soldered) and when I wear the mixed necklace the long way, I like how the gold on top goes together with the earrings yet is interesting and different because of the onyx motif.




I just re-read your post-- the earring posts broke off?!?! How on earth did that happen?!!  Hopefully it will be back in your possession soon


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Myke518 said:


> I just re-read your post-- the earring posts broke off?!?! How on earth did that happen?!!  Hopefully it will be back in your possession soon



The post most likely just came unscrewed and fell out.  These earrings all have screw in posts but not everybody knows this.  Some choose to have theirs "laser locked" in place.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

stylemechanel said:


> Isabella, thank you so much for your photos! Your 10 motif is making me rethink getting the 20 motif. It seems like the 10 may be long enough and lately I have been thinking how long does it really need to be? I know I won't have answer until I get myself to VCA but its great to see the pics. Thanks again!



You will want to get either a 20 motif or two ten motifs.
Trust me....


----------



## 123Isabella

texasgirliegirl said:


> The post most likely just came unscrewed and fell out.  These earrings all have screw in posts but not everybody knows this.  Some choose to have theirs "laser locked" in place.


Yes it did actually break! It was however entirely my fault.  I'd noticed one post wasn't straight and. not knowing at the time that they screw in, I decided to ever so gently try to straighten it. That's when to my shock and horror it broke, leaving a tiny piece in the hole.  Afterwards I learned VCA will solder the posts which is what I'm having done.  

It's funny because just today I received in the mail the small Perlee YG hoop earrings and when I opened the beautiful box my heart sunk because the posts were quite bent and appeared perhaps damaged.   My concern vanished though when I put them on: the combination of the angled post and cushion backing make the hoops stand perfectly in my ear!  Unlike all the other hoop earrings I've bought (and returned) these fit beautifully.  I love their size too -- I'd expected them to be smaller but, as TGG said, they're perfect.   They're also reasonably priced, at least for a VCA "creation".   Thank you TGG for yet another excellent recommendation!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Myke518 said:


> Thank you so much for the feedback ladies!!
> 
> TGG- I do wear long necklaces, which is why this is hard! In an ideal world I would have 2 tens in MOP and in YG . *sigh*
> 
> 123 Isabella- thank you so much for your photos-- this is a very interesting and cool look as well, you are not helping my dilemma!



You probably will have them both someday


----------



## texasgirliegirl

123Isabella said:


> Yes it did actually break! It was however entirely my fault.  I'd noticed one post wasn't straight and. not knowing at the time that they screw in, I decided to ever so gently try to straighten it. That's when to my shock and horror it broke, leaving a tiny piece in the hole.  Afterwards I learned VCA will solder the posts which is what I'm having done.
> 
> It's funny because just today I received in the mail the small Perlee YG hoop earrings and when I opened the beautiful box my heart sunk because the posts were quite bent and appeared perhaps damaged.   My concern vanished though when I put them on: the combination of the angled post and cushion backing make the hoops stand perfectly in my ear!  Unlike all the other hoop earrings I've bought (and returned) these fit beautifully.  I love their size too -- I'd expected them to be smaller but, as TGG said, they're perfect.   They're also reasonably priced, at least for a VCA "creation".   Thank you TGG for yet another excellent recommendation!!!



Great news about the small perlee hoops!!  The new design assures that they sit perfectly. This is why I'm so thankful that my boutique exchanged mine for the new design. They really are perfect!!!  Have you seen the diamond version? Same size but with a row of diamonds between two rows or perlee beads.


----------



## 123Isabella

texasgirliegirl said:


> Great news about the small perlee hoops!!  The new design assures that they sit perfectly. This is why I'm so thankful that my boutique exchanged mine for the new design. They really are perfect!!!  Have you seen the diamond version? Same size but with a row of diamonds between two rows or perlee beads.


What a fantastic boutique you have !  But my you're a dangerous one  I haven't seen the diamond perlee hoops in person but here's a rose gold pair listed on ebay.   Looks absolutely gorgeous (and legit)  though I'm going to resist as they're the old version.....and I'm taking a serious VCA pause   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Van-Cleef-Arpels-Rose-Gold-and-Diamond-Perlee-Earrings-/321655840258?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae42e9e02


----------



## solitudelove

123Isabella said:


> Here's another photo with my butterfly necklace in the mix.  Wondering if it's too much of a good thing...



They're gorgeous!!!!!  Love all of them!!


----------



## Coconuts40

solitudelove said:


> They're gorgeous!!!!!  Love all of them!!


Good morning Everybody!

I have not been on this forum for quite some time, but have been enjoying catching up and looking at all these beautiful modelling pictures!  The beautiful thing about VCA is it can all be mixed and matched to your personal taste.  So precious and definitely a lifetime of good use!

I was wondering... my jewelry preference has always been WG.  However I believe in variety and now considering YG, specifically Tigers Eye/YG.  Does anyone have any Tigers Eye VCA, and have you enjoyed wearing it?  Modelling photos always welcome   I am considering 20 motif and 5 motif bracelet.  I would love anyones input on Tigers Eye.  Thank you.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

123Isabella said:


> What a fantastic boutique you have !  But my you're a dangerous one  I haven't seen the diamond perlee hoops in person but here's a rose gold pair listed on ebay.   Looks absolutely gorgeous (and legit)  though I'm going to resist as they're the old version.....and I'm taking a serious VCA pause   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Van-Cleef-Arpels-Rose-Gold-and-Diamond-Perlee-Earrings-/321655840258?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae42e9e02



This is the only version they offer for the diamond perlee hoops....
I'm staying away from them, too!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Coconuts40 said:


> Good morning Everybody!
> 
> I have not been on this forum for quite some time, but have been enjoying catching up and looking at all these beautiful modelling pictures!  The beautiful thing about VCA is it can all be mixed and matched to your personal taste.  So precious and definitely a lifetime of good use!
> 
> I was wondering... my jewelry preference has always been WG.  However I believe in variety and now considering YG, specifically Tigers Eye/YG.  Does anyone have any Tigers Eye VCA, and have you enjoyed wearing it?  Modelling photos always welcome   I am considering 20 motif and 5 motif bracelet.  I would love anyones input on Tigers Eye.  Thank you.



I have two ten motifs. Tigers eye is beautiful and goes with so many things.. Especially pretty with black , brown, cream , white...
It's a great neutral. You never see fakes of the tigers eye. 
Tigers eye is gorgeous layered with other stones such as carnelian, onyx, mop and surprisingly even turquoise.


----------



## HeidiDavis

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have two ten motifs. Tigers eye is beautiful and goes with so many things.. Especially pretty with black , brown, cream , white...
> It's a great neutral. You never see fakes of the tigers eye.
> Tigers eye is gorgeous layered with other stones such as carnelian, onyx, mop and surprisingly even turquoise.


 
I've been considering the tiger's eye too, but just the single motif pendant (because of budget constraints, not necessarily preference).  In your honest opinion, do you think this would be a pretty look with, as you said, a cream or white or black top?  Or do you think that I would need to have a 10- or a 20-motif in tiger's eye to make an impact?


----------



## Coconuts40

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have two ten motifs. Tigers eye is beautiful and goes with so many things.. Especially pretty with black , brown, cream , white...
> It's a great neutral. You never see fakes of the tigers eye.
> Tigers eye is gorgeous layered with other stones such as carnelian, onyx, mop and surprisingly even turquoise.



Thanks TGG.  I think this will be my next purchase (now just have to decide when to take the plunge).  I have always been drawn to Tigers Eye, and you are right, would make a great layering piece.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HeidiDavis said:


> I've been considering the tiger's eye too, but just the single motif pendant (because of budget constraints, not necessarily preference).  In your honest opinion, do you think this would be a pretty look with, as you said, a cream or white or black top?  Or do you think that I would need to have a 10- or a 20-motif in tiger's eye to make an impact?



A pendant would be gorgeous and have plenty of impact. One if the SA's wears a TE pendant all the time....


----------



## HeidiDavis

texasgirliegirl said:


> A pendant would be gorgeous and have plenty of impact. One if the SA's wears a TE pendant all the time....


 


Thank you so much for your reassurance!  That's the hard thing about not having a VCA anywhere nearby--I can't try things out or see how other people are wearing their pieces!  I appreciate your input.


----------



## Coconuts40

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have two ten motifs. Tigers eye is beautiful and goes with so many things.. Especially pretty with black , brown, cream , white...
> It's a great neutral. You never see fakes of the tigers eye.
> Tigers eye is gorgeous layered with other stones such as carnelian, onyx, mop and surprisingly even turquoise.





HeidiDavis said:


> I've been considering the tiger's eye too, but just the single motif pendant (because of budget constraints, not necessarily preference).  In your honest opinion, do you think this would be a pretty look with, as you said, a cream or white or black top?  Or do you think that I would need to have a 10- or a 20-motif in tiger's eye to make an impact?





texasgirliegirl said:


> A pendant would be gorgeous and have plenty of impact. One if the SA's wears a TE pendant all the time....



+1 
I think it would be gorgeous!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HeidiDavis said:


> Thank you so much for your reassurance!  That's the hard thing about not having a VCA anywhere nearby--I can't try things out or see how other people are wearing their pieces!  I appreciate your input.



Always so happy to help!!


----------



## love_it

Ladies, any info / thoughts on this? Is this an older piece? The engraving / signature is not as deep...
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281555823986


----------



## Sparkledolll

Hi Ladies, I am heading to Paris this weekend and have decided to get the RG Clover Perlee while the euro is at an all time low. I have been stalking lots of pics of the clover bracelet and Here's my dilemma - Do I get the signature WG Perlee as well to stack ( I have 3 Cartier Love bracelets in all cols with 4 diamonds and WG JUC) so I'm wondering if I need the signature Perlee or is it too much repetition? Or I have seen this pic on Instagram so I love the pop of color of these Alhambra bracelets... Do I get the 5 motif to stack or 2/3 sweet Alhambra ( which would also match my Love bracelets) ? Too much research has me a little confused! I don't know how to upload lots of pics at one time so pls excuse the multiple posts!


----------



## 123Isabella

pigleto972001 said:


> I tried on the malachite w my YG at the store
> View attachment 2881450
> 
> Hope it helps


Beautiful!  Gorgeous strap too!  Would love to know what cross-body you're wearing!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Pic 2, love the pop of color on this!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Pic 3 - Sweet Alhambra would go well with my 3 Loves and the RG Clover Perlee.( I wouldnt wear my Loves and Perlee at the same time if stacked with these). Also I think it has the advantage of different motifs, clover, heart, butterfly....VS getting a 5 motif....would love to hear what you Ladies think!


----------



## 123Isabella

Natalie j said:


> Hi Ladies, I am heading to Paris this weekend and have decided to get the RG Clover Perlee while the euro is at an all time low. I have been stalking lots of pics of the clover bracelet and Here's my dilemma - Do I get the signature WG Perlee as well to stack ( I have 3 Cartier Love bracelets in all cols with 4 diamonds and WG JUC) so I'm wondering if I need the signature Perlee or is it too much repetition? Or I have seen this pic on Instagram so I love the pop of color of these Alhambra bracelets... Do I get the 5 motif to stack or 2/3 sweet Alhambra ( which would also match my Love bracelets) ? Too much research has me a little confused! I don't know how to upload lots of pics at one time so pls excuse the multiple posts!



Luck you!  Wondering if a 10 motif necklace could double as a bracelet?  With the euro being so low, I'd get as much as you can and the necklace/bracelet combo would certainly would be a versatile addition.  Of the three photos though I'd vote for the first one.  To me it looks the most elegant and one you can enjoy longer as years go by.   Can't go wrong with any of them though.   Have fun!


----------



## pigleto972001

OMG I'm jealous. Would love to head to Europe and take advantage of the euro. 

Try on everything. You really never know what will speak to you. But yes a necklace would be ideal. 

For some reason I can't wear the 10s as a bracelet but the two bracelets together work. Maybe cos they are shorter. 

And Isabella, that's my beloved jypsiere in blue lin  thanks!


----------



## Sparkledolll

123Isabella said:


> Luck you!  Wondering if a 10 motif necklace could double as a bracelet?  With the euro being so low, I'd get as much as you can and the necklace/bracelet combo would certainly would be a versatile addition.  Of the three photos though I'd vote for the first one.  To me it looks the most elegant and one you can enjoy longer as years go by.   Can't go wrong with any of them though.   Have fun!



Thank you, I agree that pic 1 is more classic. Pic 2 and 3 are more playful and I love the colours. I would prefer to get 2 5motifs bracelets than a 10 motif necklace as I would prefer to have 2 different stones (I'm thinking either Onyx, RG, MOP or Turquiose). I am definitely more leaning towards the clover bracelets than the WG signature Perlee right now...


----------



## Sparkledolll

pigleto972001 said:


> OMG I'm jealous. Would love to head to Europe and take advantage of the euro.
> 
> Try on everything. You really never know what will speak to you. But yes a necklace would be ideal.
> 
> For some reason I can't wear the 10s as a bracelet but the two bracelets together work. Maybe cos they are shorter.
> 
> And Isabella, that's my beloved jypsiere in blue lin  thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882865



Your bracelets are beautiful   I plan to try on everything since I will only be in Paris for a day. There are so many VCA boutiques there but I am guessing that Place Vendome will have to best selection as it's the flagship? My only worry is that too many bracelets will speak to me and I will be totally lost


----------



## HeidiDavis

Coconuts40 said:


> +1
> I think it would be gorgeous!


 
Thank you so much!  Someday I hope to own a 10-motif (or several! Lol), but I'm planning a big trip to Italy with DH later this year.  Plus I have college for four (!!!!) kids on the not-so-distant horizon.  So for now, single-motif pendants are about all I can indulge in! But I enjoy living vicariously when I see all the beautiful pieces here!


----------



## allure244

Natalie j said:


> Hi Ladies, I am heading to Paris this weekend and have decided to get the RG Clover Perlee while the euro is at an all time low. I have been stalking lots of pics of the clover bracelet and Here's my dilemma - Do I get the signature WG Perlee as well to stack ( I have 3 Cartier Love bracelets in all cols with 4 diamonds and WG JUC) so I'm wondering if I need the signature Perlee or is it too much repetition? Or I have seen this pic on Instagram so I love the pop of color of these Alhambra bracelets... Do I get the 5 motif to stack or 2/3 sweet Alhambra ( which would also match my Love bracelets) ? Too much research has me a little confused! I don't know how to upload lots of pics at one time so pls excuse the multiple posts!




I would get two or more vintage alhambra bracelets in different colors to diversify your collection. I love turquoise, malachite, onyx, and MOP stacked together


----------



## perleegirl

Natalie j said:


> Hi Ladies, I am heading to Paris this weekend and have decided to get the RG Clover Perlee while the euro is at an all time low. I have been stalking lots of pics of the clover bracelet and Here's my dilemma - Do I get the signature WG Perlee as well to stack ( I have 3 Cartier Love bracelets in all cols with 4 diamonds and WG JUC) so I'm wondering if I need the signature Perlee or is it too much repetition? Or I have seen this pic on Instagram so I love the pop of color of these Alhambra bracelets... Do I get the 5 motif to stack or 2/3 sweet Alhambra ( which would also match my Love bracelets) ? Too much research has me a little confused! I don't know how to upload lots of pics at one time so pls excuse the multiple posts!




I would go for the Perlee Signature first, and then get the motif bracelets. I am giving this advice based off of my own collection. I have the R/G Clover Perlee, Onyx and Mop 5 Motif bracelets, and 1 LOVE bracelet. I have worn my Clover bracelet together with the 5 motifs, and my LOVE, but I really think the Clover/Signature is a much better combination. I know the photos look so pretty, but IRL, less is more. Every time I layer with my 5 motifs, I feel guilty that I am intentionally scratching them. Also, they just kind of get tangled up, look messy, and take away from the Clover Perlee. The Signature is a great basic stacking bangle, and will protect your Dia Clover Perlee when stacking with other bracelets. I am personally getting ready to get the Signature to wear as a buffer between my LOVE and Clover. I might wear my 5 motifs with LOVE and Probably Signature, but not Clover Perlee. Also, keep in mind that the VCA stones are a bit delicate, and will eventually get scratched from layering with your other jewelry, especially diamond pieces. Just some things to consider, but in the end it's all a personal choice. Enjoy Paris, and the fun process of choosing your new special pieces.


----------



## Sparkledolll

perleegirl said:


> I would go for the Perlee Signature first, and then get the motif bracelets. I am giving this advice based off of my own collection. I have the R/G Clover Perlee, Onyx and Mop 5 Motif bracelets, and 1 LOVE bracelet. I have worn my Clover bracelet together with the 5 motifs, and my LOVE, but I really think the Clover/Signature is a much better combination. I know the photos look so pretty, but IRL, less is more. Every time I layer with my 5 motifs, I feel guilty that I am intentionally scratching them. Also, they just kind of get tangled up, look messy, and take away from the Clover Perlee. The Signature is a great basic stacking bangle, and will protect your Dia Clover Perlee when stacking with other bracelets. I am personally getting ready to get the Signature to wear as a buffer between my LOVE and Clover. I might wear my 5 motifs with LOVE and Probably Signature, but not Clover Perlee. Also, keep in mind that the VCA stones are a bit delicate, and will eventually get scratched from layering with your other jewelry, especially diamond pieces. Just some things to consider, but in the end it's all a personal choice. Enjoy Paris, and the fun process of choosing your new special pieces.



Great advice, thank you. I was out today buying things for my trip and saw a lady wearing with the WG clover stacked WG signature and it was stunning. It is definitely a cleaner look.


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> Your bracelets are beautiful  I plan to try on everything since I will only be in Paris for a day. There are so many VCA boutiques there but I am guessing that Place Vendome will have to best selection as it's the flagship? My only worry is that too many bracelets will speak to me and I will be totally lost


 


perleegirl said:


> I would go for the Perlee Signature first, and then get the motif bracelets. I am giving this advice based off of my own collection. I have the R/G Clover Perlee, Onyx and Mop 5 Motif bracelets, and 1 LOVE bracelet. I have worn my Clover bracelet together with the 5 motifs, and my LOVE, but I really think the Clover/Signature is a much better combination. I know the photos look so pretty, but IRL, less is more. Every time I layer with my 5 motifs, I feel guilty that I am intentionally scratching them. Also, they just kind of get tangled up, look messy, and take away from the Clover Perlee. The Signature is a great basic stacking bangle, and will protect your Dia Clover Perlee when stacking with other bracelets. I am personally getting ready to get the Signature to wear as a buffer between my LOVE and Clover. I might wear my 5 motifs with LOVE and Probably Signature, but not Clover Perlee. Also, keep in mind that the VCA stones are a bit delicate, and will eventually get scratched from layering with your other jewelry, especially diamond pieces. Just some things to consider, but in the end it's all a personal choice. Enjoy Paris, and the fun process of choosing your new special pieces.


 
I agree with perleegirl totally.

Try on both the WG Signature and the RG Signature with the RG Clover and your WG Pave if you love stacking and see which combination sings to you more. I particularly like to see the Perlee stacked by themselves, not mixed with the LOVE - to each his own.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

perleegirl said:


> I would go for the Perlee Signature first, and then get the motif bracelets. I am giving this advice based off of my own collection. I have the R/G Clover Perlee, Onyx and Mop 5 Motif bracelets, and 1 LOVE bracelet. I have worn my Clover bracelet together with the 5 motifs, and my LOVE, but I really think the Clover/Signature is a much better combination. I know the photos look so pretty, but IRL, less is more. Every time I layer with my 5 motifs, I feel guilty that I am intentionally scratching them. Also, they just kind of get tangled up, look messy, and take away from the Clover Perlee. The Signature is a great basic stacking bangle, and will protect your Dia Clover Perlee when stacking with other bracelets. I am personally getting ready to get the Signature to wear as a buffer between my LOVE and Clover. I might wear my 5 motifs with LOVE and Probably Signature, but not Clover Perlee. Also, keep in mind that the VCA stones are a bit delicate, and will eventually get scratched from layering with your other jewelry, especially diamond pieces. Just some things to consider, but in the end it's all a personal choice. Enjoy Paris, and the fun process of choosing your new special pieces.



This


----------



## Sparkledolll

HADASSA said:


> I agree with perleegirl totally.
> 
> Try on both the WG Signature and the RG Signature with the RG Clover and your WG Pave if you love stacking and see which combination sings to you more. I particularly like to see the Perlee stacked by themselves, not mixed with the LOVE - to each his own.



Thank you, All great advice which definitely gives me something to consider over the next 3 days!  I am planning on wearing the Perlee clover with other bracelets (the Perlee signautre or Alhambra) as an "everyday" thing but not with the Pave as I feel like the Pave is just too much for daytime.


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> Thank you, All great advice which definitely gives me something to consider over the next 3 days! I am planning on wearing the Perlee clover with other bracelets (the Perlee signautre or Alhambra) as an "everyday" thing but not with the Pave as I feel like the Pave is just too much for daytime.


 
The price of the Plain Signature is nominal compared to the Clover. I say get the plain Signature but gold colour (WG or RG) would be personal preference. Have fun trying on all the different combinations


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> You will want to get either a 20 motif or two ten motifs.
> 
> Trust me....




Oh smc, tgg is SO right!!  I thought I could do the onyx 10+5 bracelet linked together and be happy with a 15. 
Nope I HAD to have another 10! LOL


----------



## 123Isabella

Natalie j said:


> Hi Ladies, I am heading to Paris this weekend and have decided to get the RG Clover Perlee while the euro is at an all time low. I have been stalking lots of pics of the clover bracelet and Here's my dilemma - Do I get the signature WG Perlee as well to stack ( I have 3 Cartier Love bracelets in all cols with 4 diamonds and WG JUC) so I'm wondering if I need the signature Perlee or is it too much repetition? Or I have seen this pic on Instagram so I love the pop of color of these Alhambra bracelets... Do I get the 5 motif to stack or 2/3 sweet Alhambra ( which would also match my Love bracelets) ? Too much research has me a little confused! I don't know how to upload lots of pics at one time so pls excuse the multiple posts!


I vote for a second Clover bracelet over the Signature bracelet.   I really don't want to offend anyone who has the signature bracelet, but I personally wouldn't enjoy wearing a bracelet with the brand name on it.    I guess it's hypocritical since the Alhambra is so obviously the VCA brand, but for me, beautiful as the bracelet is, the signature bothers me.   I also think the clover design is extra stunning and special.  Of course I also agree with others in recommending you buy a motif necklace (two 10's or one 20) if you don't already have it.


----------



## perleegirl

123Isabella said:


> I vote for a second Clover bracelet over the Signature bracelet.   I really don't want to offend anyone who has the signature bracelet, but I personally wouldn't enjoy wearing a bracelet with the brand name on it.    I guess it's hypocritical since the Alhambra is so obviously the VCA brand, but for me, beautiful as the bracelet is, the signature bothers me.   I also think the clover design is extra stunning and special.  Of course I also agree with others in recommending you buy a motif necklace (two 10's or one 20) if you don't already have it.




But a second Dia Clover bracelet wasn't one of the choices in the poll.


----------



## 123Isabella

perleegirl said:


> But a second Dia Clover bracelet wasn't one of the choices in the poll.



Oopsies. Sorry. Then I vote for the Alhambra.


----------



## Sparkledolll

123Isabella said:


> Oopsies. Sorry. Then I vote for the Alhambra.



Thank you Ladies! My new plan is to forego Hermes and Chanel and visit VCA first


----------



## 123Isabella

Natalie j said:


> Thank you Ladies! My new plan is to forego Hermes and Chanel and visit VCA first


If you can't make it to Paris, perhaps this bargain would be of interest.  They're the vintage (in the real sense of the word) Fleurette earrings I decided to return.  I think it's a pretty great price for 1.79 tcw. and the size was more like 8 to 9 mm.  The site's very reputable and it came with the box.   I debated forever but decided it was Just too similar to other things I have. 

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/jewelry/earrings/van-cleef-and-arpels-fleurette-earrings


----------



## PhoenixH

I vote for the perlee signature! I'm considering one too and I think it makes for better & more versatile stacking options! Lovely pictures btw, utterly tempting! Lol Have fun in Paris and can't wait for your modeling pictures, especially your clover perlee!  



Natalie j said:


> Hi Ladies, I am heading to Paris this weekend and have decided to get the RG Clover Perlee while the euro is at an all time low. I have been stalking lots of pics of the clover bracelet and Here's my dilemma - Do I get the signature WG Perlee as well to stack ( I have 3 Cartier Love bracelets in all cols with 4 diamonds and WG JUC) so I'm wondering if I need the signature Perlee or is it too much repetition? Or I have seen this pic on Instagram so I love the pop of color of these Alhambra bracelets... Do I get the 5 motif to stack or 2/3 sweet Alhambra ( which would also match my Love bracelets) ? Too much research has me a little confused! I don't know how to upload lots of pics at one time so pls excuse the multiple posts!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

123Isabella said:


> I vote for a second Clover bracelet over the Signature bracelet.   I really don't want to offend anyone who has the signature bracelet, but I personally wouldn't enjoy wearing a bracelet with the brand name on it.    I guess it's hypocritical since the Alhambra is so obviously the VCA brand, but for me, beautiful as the bracelet is, the signature bothers me.   I also think the clover design is extra stunning and special.  Of course I also agree with others in recommending you buy a motif necklace (two 10's or one 20) if you don't already have it.



Another 30k bracelet?
Well, I'm not sure that I would agree that more is "more" in this case. 
I once shared your sentiment about the signature bracelet...until I received one as a gift. 
The script is subtle and slightly off center. You really focus on how incredibly shiny the bracelet it. When I see the signature it makes me feel so happy now because I've fallen so completely in love with the brand 
Fortunately there are so many beautiful choices.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> Thank you Ladies! My new plan is to forego Hermes and Chanel and visit VCA first



You can't skip Hermes. You just can't.


----------



## ChaneLisette

123Isabella said:


> I vote for a second Clover bracelet over the Signature bracelet.   I really don't want to offend anyone who has the signature bracelet, but I personally wouldn't enjoy wearing a bracelet with the brand name on it.    I guess it's hypocritical since the Alhambra is so obviously the VCA brand, but for me, beautiful as the bracelet is, the signature bothers me.   I also think the clover design is extra stunning and special.  Of course I also agree with others in recommending you buy a motif necklace (two 10's or one 20) if you don't already have it.



I think the Perlee signature is a great choice. I do not care for loud branding either but find the signature on the bracelet to be very subtle. I always thought the signature would bother me too but love how shiny, clean, and almost sparkly the gold looks. The pearl edges protect it from scratches. I wish my Love bracelet could have stayed so shiny.


----------



## stylemechanel

texasgirliegirl said:


> You will want to get either a 20 motif or two ten motifs.
> Trust me....



Coming from you TTG, I absolutely trust you!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

finally got my bracelet bak. my first piece from VCA. now i cant wait to get a matching necklace &#128540;


----------



## pigleto972001

texasgirliegirl said:


> You can't skip Hermes. You just can't.




No you can't! Esp w the euro where it is 

Good luck. Can't wait to hear what you get


----------



## pigleto972001

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> finally got my bracelet bak. my first piece from VCA. now i cant wait to get a matching necklace &#128540;




Gorgeous ! I have been wearing the WG mop w YG bracelets as a necklace bc I couldn't put them on myself. People thought I had bought the matching necklace. One day &#128525;


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> You can't skip Hermes. You just can't.




lol... You're right, I was really lucky at Hermes last time I was in Paris so I should at least try my luck there again. I can always get the Clover Perlee first and buy the stacking options in either the signature or Alhambra Later but preferably before the price increase!


----------



## tutushopper

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> finally got my bracelet bak. my first piece from VCA. now i cant wait to get a matching necklace &#128540;



This looks so lovely on you with your skin tone; congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

Does anyone wear their VCA jewelry anything close to 24/7?  I know the vintage Alhambra are made of things that aren't super hard so they are not indestructible like gold & diamonds are, but I'm looking for some pieces that I can wear most of the time and not have to worry about a bit of soap or sleeping with them on.  Any suggestions?  I really want every day pieces that I can wear pretty much anywhere anytime and not have to worry about them scratching or getting a bit of rain or occasionally dirt on them.  A wise jeweler once told me to wear my jewelry all of the time, and he was right (I had a lot stolen because I wasn't wearing it, so I prefer to buy to wear these days).  Thanks in advance.  I'm also not at present near a VCA store, so my shopping has to be virtual, by looking and reading and calling a SA.


----------



## bluebichonfrise

Hi everyone! Less than a month ago, I purchased the single motif MOP alhambra necklace. I love it but I'm feeling that it isn't enough for me in terms of presence. I'm still within the exchange window but I have worn the piece once for an hour or two. I inquired about the five motif bracelet but they were out of it and I just learned that it will be arrived in-store tomorrow. Is it appropriate to exchange for the bracelet although I only a few days left within the exchange window? I'm just beginning my VCA collection and really want to be head over heels in love with my first piece. Thank you for any opinions.


----------



## 123Isabella

texasgirliegirl said:


> Another 30k bracelet?
> Well, I'm not sure that I would agree that more is "more" in this case.
> I once shared your sentiment about the signature bracelet...until I received one as a gift.
> The script is subtle and slightly off center. You really focus on how incredibly shiny the bracelet it. When I see the signature it makes me feel so happy now because I've fallen so completely in love with the brand
> Fortunately there are so many beautiful choices.


I see what you mean about the Perlee bracelet, and have officially changed my mind.  And not having been interested in bracelets, I hadn't realized how much the clover bracelet costs.  Thought there was one without diamonds.  Another big oopsies.  All I can say is thank goodness I don't find bracelets comfortable!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

tutushopper said:


> Does anyone wear their VCA jewelry anything close to 24/7?  I know the vintage Alhambra are made of things that aren't super hard so they are not indestructible like gold & diamonds are, but I'm looking for some pieces that I can wear most of the time and not have to worry about a bit of soap or sleeping with them on.  Any suggestions?  I really want every day pieces that I can wear pretty much anywhere anytime and not have to worry about them scratching or getting a bit of rain or occasionally dirt on them.  A wise jeweler once told me to wear my jewelry all of the time, and he was right (I had a lot stolen because I wasn't wearing it, so I prefer to buy to wear these days).  Thanks in advance.  I'm also not at present near a VCA store, so my shopping has to be virtual, by looking and reading and calling a SA.



The most durable vintage Alhambra pieces are going to be all gold or the onyx.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bluebichonfrise said:


> Hi everyone! Less than a month ago, I purchased the single motif MOP alhambra necklace. I love it but I'm feeling that it isn't enough for me in terms of presence. I'm still within the exchange window but I have worn the piece once for an hour or two. I inquired about the five motif bracelet but they were out of it and I just learned that it will be arrived in-store tomorrow. Is it appropriate to exchange for the bracelet although I only a few days left within the exchange window? I'm just beginning my VCA collection and really want to be head over heels in love with my first piece. Thank you for any opinions.



As long as you are within the exchange time frame you should get what you love.


----------



## Candice0985

tutushopper said:


> Does anyone wear their VCA jewelry anything close to 24/7?  I know the vintage Alhambra are made of things that aren't super hard so they are not indestructible like gold & diamonds are, but I'm looking for some pieces that I can wear most of the time and not have to worry about a bit of soap or sleeping with them on.  Any suggestions?  I really want every day pieces that I can wear pretty much anywhere anytime and not have to worry about them scratching or getting a bit of rain or occasionally dirt on them.  A wise jeweler once told me to wear my jewelry all of the time, and he was right (I had a lot stolen because I wasn't wearing it, so I prefer to buy to wear these days).  Thanks in advance.  I'm also not at present near a VCA store, so my shopping has to be virtual, by looking and reading and calling a SA.



I wear my MOP sweet bracelet 24/7

the all YG 5 motif is basically indestructible and I went through a period of about a year wearing this 24/7 as well.


----------



## HeidiDavis

Candice0985 said:


> I wear my MOP sweet bracelet 24/7
> 
> the all YG 5 motif is basically indestructible and I went through a period of about a year wearing this 24/7 as well.


 
Candice, do you wear the bracelet in the shower and at the beach, etc.?  I'm just curious about how the MOP holds up to water!  It's encouraging to hear that your VCA pieces have stood the test of time so well!


----------



## Candice0985

HeidiDavis said:


> Candice, do you wear the bracelet in the shower and at the beach, etc.?  I'm just curious about how the MOP holds up to water!  It's encouraging to hear that your VCA pieces have stood the test of time so well!



I wear it in the shower, to yoga, to work, I don't go to the beach much as I'm very fair skinned....and I live in Toronto, Canada so beach season is all of 2-3 months of the year lol! but when I do travel I wear it in the ocean or pool (salt water as chlorine pools i'm not a fan of at all)...I figure it comes from the ocean so MOP should be fine! I give it a rinse with clean water and a soft toothbrush once a week and dry with a jewellery cloth for regular wear and if I do wear it while wearing sunscreen or in salt water I clean them right after with fresh water and a soft toothbrush my cartier SA gave me in a jewellery cleaning kit.

I also have been wearing my LE grey MOP pendant in the same way.

the luster on both are just as bright and luminescent as when I bought them


----------



## HeidiDavis

Candice0985 said:


> I wear it in the shower, to yoga, to work, I don't go to the beach much as I'm very fair skinned....and I live in Toronto, Canada so beach season is all of 2-3 months of the year lol! but when I do travel I wear it in the ocean or pool (salt water as chlorine pools i'm not a fan of at all)...I figure it comes from the ocean so MOP should be fine! I give it a rinse with clean water and a soft toothbrush once a week and dry with a jewellery cloth for regular wear and if I do wear it while wearing sunscreen or in salt water I clean them right after with fresh water and a soft toothbrush my cartier SA gave me in a jewellery cleaning kit.
> 
> I also have been wearing my LE grey MOP pendant in the same way.
> 
> the luster on both are just as bright and luminescent as when I bought them




Thank you so much for your quick response!  That is really good to know!  I've worn my Sweet only a couple times because I wasn't sure how well it would hold up.  I don't go to the beach too often either, but as a mom of four, it seems like I'm always doing dishes, folding clothes, etc.  I was afraid I'd get the bracelet wet or whack it and damage the MOP.  Now that I know the bracelet is "built to last," I can quit treating it so gingerly!


----------



## Candice0985

HeidiDavis said:


> Thank you so much for your quick response!  That is really good to know!  I've worn my Sweet only a couple times because I wasn't sure how well it would hold up.  I don't go to the beach too often either, but as a mom of four, it seems like I'm always doing dishes, folding clothes, etc.  I was afraid I'd get the bracelet wet or whack it and damage the MOP.  Now that I know the bracelet is "built to last," I can quit treating it so gingerly!



the perlee border really does protect the MOP from whacks and bangs, the worst that happens to my bracelet is lint from sweaters will sometimes get stuck in the prongs but that's easily fixed by pulling it out  

wear it and enjoy it!
here's recent picture of it: I've had it for I think 3 or 4 years now


----------



## HeidiDavis

Candice0985 said:


> the perlee border really does protect the MOP from whacks and bangs, the worst that happens to my bracelet is lint from sweaters will sometimes get stuck in the prongs but that's easily fixed by pulling it out
> 
> wear it and enjoy it!
> here's recent picture of it: I've had it for I think 3 or 4 years now
> View attachment 2884050


 
Wow, it looks pristine!  Thank you for sharing!  Btw, the other bracelets look beautiful with it.  You have lovely taste.


----------



## pigleto972001

I'm nervous about the mop so I baby it but I notice the water beads on it if it does get wet  

Yours looks awesome


----------



## Candice0985

HeidiDavis said:


> Wow, it looks pristine!  Thank you for sharing!  Btw, the other bracelets look beautiful with it.  You have lovely taste.


thanks  now that I look closer at the picture I think there's sweater fluff on the MOP lol. oops.



pigleto972001 said:


> I'm nervous about the mop so I baby it but I notice the water beads on it if it does get wet
> 
> Yours looks awesome


thank you!


----------



## americanroyal89

Candice0985 said:


> the perlee border really does protect the MOP from whacks and bangs, the worst that happens to my bracelet is lint from sweaters will sometimes get stuck in the prongs but that's easily fixed by pulling it out
> 
> 
> 
> wear it and enjoy it!
> 
> here's recent picture of it: I've had it for I think 3 or 4 years now
> 
> View attachment 2884050




Beautiful!!


----------



## HeidiDavis

I know I'm going to sound so silly and ignorant right now, but does anyone have ANY idea when the new items will be launched?  And how will we know?  Does VCA do a lot of promoting when new pieces are introduced, or do the new creations just quietly appear on the website and in boutiques?  Sorry to sound so clueless, but I'm new to VCA and this is the first time I've been paying attention.  Like all of you, I'm dying to see what new things will be unveiled!  Lol.


----------



## ChaneLisette

Candice0985 said:


> I wear it in the shower, to yoga, to work, I don't go to the beach much as I'm very fair skinned....and I live in Toronto, Canada so beach season is all of 2-3 months of the year lol! but when I do travel I wear it in the ocean or pool (salt water as chlorine pools i'm not a fan of at all)...I figure it comes from the ocean so MOP should be fine! I give it a rinse with clean water and a soft toothbrush once a week and dry with a jewellery cloth for regular wear and if I do wear it while wearing sunscreen or in salt water I clean them right after with fresh water and a soft toothbrush my cartier SA gave me in a jewellery cleaning kit.
> 
> I also have been wearing my LE grey MOP pendant in the same way.
> 
> the luster on both are just as bright and luminescent as when I bought them



I wear my LE grey MOP pendant all of the time too and it still looks fabulous. I will also wear my other VCA pendants 24/7 when I switch out. If my 2-year old did not always try to take my 5-motif bracelets off to wear them herself, I might keep those on too.


----------



## tutushopper

texasgirliegirl said:


> The most durable vintage Alhambra pieces are going to be all gold or the onyx.





Candice0985 said:


> I wear my MOP sweet bracelet 24/7
> 
> the all YG 5 motif is basically indestructible and I went through a period of about a year wearing this 24/7 as well.





ChaneLisette said:


> I wear my LE grey MOP pendant all of the time too and it still looks fabulous. I will also wear my other VCA pendants 24/7 when I switch out. If my 2-year old did not always try to take my 5-motif bracelets off to wear them herself, I might keep those on too.



Thank you all for letting me know.  I pretty much wear wg or platinum, so the MOP is the most likely culprit in wg, but I might toss in a yg onyx just for fun. I'm pretty covered in necklaces, so bracelets and earrings are in my search right now.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HeidiDavis said:


> I know I'm going to sound so silly and ignorant right now, but does anyone have ANY idea when the new items will be launched?  And how will we know?  Does VCA do a lot of promoting when new pieces are introduced, or do the new creations just quietly appear on the website and in boutiques?  Sorry to sound so clueless, but I'm new to VCA and this is the first time I've been paying attention.  Like all of you, I'm dying to see what new things will be unveiled!  Lol.



Typically I hound my SA until she tells me what's coming next.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

tutushopper said:


> Does anyone wear their VCA jewelry anything close to 24/7?  I know the vintage Alhambra are made of things that aren't super hard so they are not indestructible like gold & diamonds are, but I'm looking for some pieces that I can wear most of the time and not have to worry about a bit of soap or sleeping with them on.  Any suggestions?  I really want every day pieces that I can wear pretty much anywhere anytime and not have to worry about them scratching or getting a bit of rain or occasionally dirt on them.  A wise jeweler once told me to wear my jewelry all of the time, and he was right (I had a lot stolen because I wasn't wearing it, so I prefer to buy to wear these days).  Thanks in advance.  I'm also not at present near a VCA store, so my shopping has to be virtual, by looking and reading and calling a SA.



lol tutu u r reading my mind
im about to ask the same question as yours. i was told by my friend that i shouldnt wear it in the shower.
and i cant put on the bracelet by myself too.


----------



## lebagfairy

texasgirliegirl said:


> The post most likely just came unscrewed and fell out.  These earrings all have screw in posts but not everybody knows this.  Some choose to have theirs "laser locked" in place.


*Texas* good thing this was discussed on this thread recently! I just got the small frivoles and was worried that one of my earring holes became lower because one of the earrings started drooping. I checked the post and it was unscrewed a bit. So glad I read this before thinking my earrings were broken, very helpful


----------



## tutushopper

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> lol tutu u r reading my mind
> im about to ask the same question as yours. i was told by my friend that i shouldnt wear it in the shower.
> and i cant put on the bracelet by myself too.



Yes, I'm really about what can I wear that I don't have to take off other than to clean.  I want to be able to shower, garden, whatever in what I wear.  I'm thinking about the frivole earrings, I just would like to try them on first.  I already know the MOP works with my coloring from the SA that was intent on selling me the 20 motif necklace.  I have Chanel fine jewelry bracelets that even the jewelry SA had a hard time putting on me; there is no way I can put those things on myself.  So yes, I really need something I can have on and leave on.


----------



## pigleto972001

How DO people get their 5 motifs on? Do we just use husbands and boyfriends ? Is there a secret lol


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lebagfairy said:


> *Texas* good thing this was discussed on this thread recently! I just got the small frivoles and was worried that one of my earring holes became lower because one of the earrings started drooping. I checked the post and it was unscrewed a bit. So glad I read this before thinking my earrings were broken, very helpful



For some strange reason the frivole earrings seem to have more issues with wiggly posts. Not sure why.


----------



## ChaneLisette

pigleto972001 said:


> How DO people get their 5 motifs on? Do we just use husbands and boyfriends ? Is there a secret lol



I first open the clasp with my nail. I then set the open end of the bracelet on top of the inside of my wrist. I then wrap the bracelet around and under my wrist and bring the clasp back up to the end that is dangling toward me. I am usually able to get it first try. I hope this helps.


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks !!! I will try it. I am quite clumsy


----------



## 123Isabella

pigleto972001 said:


> How DO people get their 5 motifs on? Do we just use husbands and boyfriends ? Is there a secret lol


Here's a tool for putting on your own bracelet that seems to work though since I don't wear bracelets much so I haven't tried it myself.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Great-Ideas-Bracelet-Helper-Fastening/dp/B004S0TVZ8


----------



## 123Isabella

lebagfairy said:


> *Texas* good thing this was discussed on this thread recently! I just got the small frivoles and was worried that one of my earring holes became lower because one of the earrings started drooping. I checked the post and it was unscrewed a bit. So glad I read this before thinking my earrings were broken, very helpful


Another tip:  Do NOT drop your MOP jewelry on hard floors!  

In addition to snapping in two the post on my Frivole earrings, I dropped my MOP Butterfly necklace on the bathroom tile and to my horror saw that one of the four wings had fallen out.  The very good news is the shell didn't shatter -- only chipped slightly on one edge -- which shows they're pretty tough.  

The repair took 2 months and cost $250.   When I did finally get it back I was disappointed that the gloss on a small part of one of the wings appeared rubbed out. It's very possible thought that it was there originally as a natural part of the MOP and I'd just never noticed it.   It's so minor I'm not bothering to send it back.  

My grandmother always said things always come in threes, so I'm being extremely careful now with everything!


----------



## restricter

123Isabella said:


> Here's a tool for putting on your own bracelet that seems to work though since I don't wear bracelets much so I haven't tried it myself.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Great-Ideas-Bracelet-Helper-Fastening/dp/B004S0TVZ8




I have a cheaper, less frilly version and it's saved my sanity.  You can find them at K-mart, Wal-Mart, etc., for about $5.


----------



## bougainvillier

I am wearing my all YG 10 motif almost 24/7. I thought YG is okay in the shower, or is that a no-no?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bougainvillier said:


> I am wearing my all YG 10 motif almost 24/7. I thought YG is okay in the shower, or is that a no-no?



Of all the choices yg is the most durable. 
Even so I wouldn't recommend wearing any of this jewelry. 24/7 or on the shower. 
People do it, I just don't because I try to take really good care of my pieces. In fact, after each wear I return the piece to its original box.
I'm crazy... I know.


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Of all the choices yg is the most durable.
> Even so I wouldn't recommend wearing any of this jewelry. 24/7 or on the shower.
> People do it, I just don't because I try to take really good care of my pieces. In fact, after each wear I return the piece to its original box.
> I'm crazy... I know.



I do the same thing, *tgg*. i don't think it is crazy at all -- these are expensive pieces of jewelry.  

Many years ago a jeweler told me that the best thing I could do for my jewelry would be to take it off as I walk in the door after work.  

I do understand wanting to wear something 24/7 but I think over the long-tem there has to be some damage/wear to the piece.  Jewelry is not indestructble .


----------



## HeidiDavis

sbelle said:


> I do the same thing, *tgg*. i don't think it is crazy at all -- these are expensive pieces of jewelry.
> 
> Many years ago a jeweler told me that the best thing I could do for my jewelry would be to take it off as I walk in the door after work.
> 
> I do understand wanting to wear something 24/7 but I think over the long-tem there has to be some damage/wear to the piece.  Jewelry is not indestructble .


 
I'm pretty uptight about how I care for my VCA and other really nice pieces.  I have several pieces of yg jewelry that I wear every day (rings, a diamond cross necklace, diamond earrings, etc.)  These I shower in and don't treat with the utmost care, but for the most part, I wouldn't be devastated if something happened to them.  Anything with a softer stone or of special provenance is put on and taken off the same day, and also placed into its little protective pouch.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> I do the same thing, *tgg*. i don't think it is crazy at all -- these are expensive pieces of jewelry.
> 
> Many years ago a jeweler told me that the best thing I could do for my jewelry would be to take it off as I walk in the door after work.
> 
> I do understand wanting to wear something 24/7 but I think over the long-tem there has to be some damage/wear to the piece.  Jewelry is not indestructble .



This is exactly what I do. 
I am not really comfortable until I take off my shoes and my jewelry. I don't even wear bracelets or a watch when I cook dinner. 
Never shower or sleep in earrings. The only reason my wedding rings stay on is because I can't get them off without tremendous effort/ pain.


----------



## bougainvillier

texasgirliegirl said:


> Of all the choices yg is the most durable.
> Even so I wouldn't recommend wearing any of this jewelry. 24/7 or on the shower.
> People do it, I just don't because I try to take really good care of my pieces. In fact, after each wear I return the piece to its original box.
> I'm crazy... I know.



Thank you and the other ladies replied. 

TGG, I guess you don't wear a LOVE bracelet. It seems everyone has at least one these days, and I do too. I was planning to get a second but I couldn't imagine the pain with two 24/7... And some wear up to 6, how do they do it will always be a mystery to me.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bougainvillier said:


> Thank you and the other ladies replied.
> 
> TGG, I guess you don't wear a LOVE bracelet. It seems everyone has at least one these days, and I do too. I was planning to get a second but I couldn't imagine the pain with two 24/7... And some wear up to 6, how do they do it will always be a mystery to me.



I don't wear a love bracelet. I can appreciate them on other people, but I'm more of a perlee girl.  Yes, they are very popular ( real or fake). Even young teens wear them in my city. My manicurist. Everybody. I'm not a "stacker"....
The love bracelet would never work for me because I wouldn't be able to take it off and 
I don't find the cuff apealing.


----------



## perleegirl

Does anyone here own, or has anyone tried on, the Snowflake bracelet? Any feed back about this piece would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## pigleto972001

bougainvillier said:


> Thank you and the other ladies replied.
> 
> TGG, I guess you don't wear a LOVE bracelet. It seems everyone has at least one these days, and I do too. I was planning to get a second but I couldn't imagine the pain with two 24/7... And some wear up to 6, how do they do it will always be a mystery to me.




I have two Loves and I never notice them at all anymore. Just gotten used to them. 6 does sound like too much though !


----------



## HADASSA

perleegirl said:


> Does anyone here own, or has anyone tried on, the Snowflake bracelet? Any feed back about this piece would be appreciated. Thanks!


 
Perleegirl, is this the one you are referring to? This is kat99's pic from her instagram - maybe she can give some insight


----------



## HeidiDavis

HADASSA said:


> Perleegirl, is this the one you are referring to? This is kat99's pic from her instagram - maybe she can give some insight


 Oh my very goodness!  That is STUNNING!!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Perleegirl, is this the one you are referring to? This is kat99's pic from her instagram - maybe she can give some insight



STOP!!!!!
(so gorgeous)


----------



## stylemechanel

tutushopper said:


> Does anyone wear their VCA jewelry anything close to 24/7?  I know the vintage Alhambra are made of things that aren't super hard so they are not indestructible like gold & diamonds are, but I'm looking for some pieces that I can wear most of the time and not have to worry about a bit of soap or sleeping with them on.  Any suggestions?  I really want every day pieces that I can wear pretty much anywhere anytime and not have to worry about them scratching or getting a bit of rain or occasionally dirt on them.  A wise jeweler once told me to wear my jewelry all of the time, and he was right (I had a lot stolen because I wasn't wearing it, so I prefer to buy to wear these days).  Thanks in advance.  I'm also not at present near a VCA store, so my shopping has to be virtual, by looking and reading and calling a SA.





tutushopper said:


> Yes, I'm really about what can I wear that I don't have to take off other than to clean.  I want to be able to shower, garden, whatever in what I wear.  I'm thinking about the frivole earrings, I just would like to try them on first.  I already know the MOP works with my coloring from the SA that was intent on selling me the 20 motif necklace.  I have Chanel fine jewelry bracelets that even the jewelry SA had a hard time putting on me; there is no way I can put those things on myself.  So yes, I really need something I can have on and leave on.



Hi Tutu! I am just catching up on this thread and hope I can add one more thought to your query. In September I bought the Vintage Alhambra ear clips in yg and onyx. Since buying them I have worn them every single day - every single day - all day long. I love them so much so that I have put my diamond studs and my pearl studs which were my go to's away. I do take them off to shower - I don't like the thought that my hair could get tangled up in them and I do not sleep in them - just not for me - but they are so comfortable I never notice they are on. I think if you got them in all yg or with the diamonds you could wear them 24/7. By the way - this  past week I have worn them skiing, they worked out great.  I.Love. Them!

Can't wait to hear  your decision!


----------



## HADASSA

HeidiDavis said:


> Oh my very goodness! That is STUNNING!!!!


 


texasgirliegirl said:


> STOP!!!!!
> (so gorgeous)


 
Still waiting on my Princess appointment


----------



## smartsoh

Would you sell a 11 motifs YG MOP necklace and buy a 20 motifs YG MOP necklace?? Feel like 11 motifs are a bit "over" for daily/day wear... 

Here is the pic of the 11 motifs:
http://imgur.com/GcHURjA


----------



## texasgirliegirl

smartsoh said:


> Would you sell a 11 motifs YG MOP necklace and buy a 20 motifs YG MOP necklace?? Feel like 11 motifs are a bit "over" for daily/day wear...
> 
> Here is the pic of the 11 motifs:
> http://imgur.com/GcHURjA



THIS is the necklace that initially pulled me into VCA. Unfortunately I can't wear this beautiful piece because it hits me at an unflattering spot. (I'm short).  My SA suggested the vintage 20 motif instead and the rest is history. 
I would agree that this magic necklace is a more special occasion piece vs everyday. 
It is pretty special, however.


----------



## Suzie

smartsoh said:


> Would you sell a 11 motifs YG MOP necklace and buy a 20 motifs YG MOP necklace?? Feel like 11 motifs are a bit "over" for daily/day wear...
> 
> Here is the pic of the 11 motifs:
> http://imgur.com/GcHURjA



It is beautiful. I would keep it.


----------



## perleegirl

HADASSA said:


> Perleegirl, is this the one you are referring to? This is kat99's pic from her instagram - maybe she can give some insight



YES! That's it!!! It's platinum. I'm wondering how much it is. The only price I found for it was around $50,000, but who knows how long ago that was. I guess I'll call on it tomorrow.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

restricter said:


> I have a cheaper, less frilly version and it's saved my sanity.  You can find them at K-mart, Wal-Mart, etc., for about $5.



Good to know.  Thanks, Restricter, I'll be off to Walmart tomorrow.


----------



## goldengirl123

For those who own the two butterfly between the finger ring, do you find this is a piece you enjoy owning and get a lot of wear out of? TIA!


----------



## HADASSA

perleegirl said:


> YES! That's it!!! It's platinum. I'm wondering how much it is. The only price I found for it was around $50,000, but who knows how long ago that was. I guess I'll call on it tomorrow.


 
This piece is so stunningly regal


----------



## HADASSA

smartsoh said:


> Would you sell a 11 motifs YG MOP necklace and buy a 20 motifs YG MOP necklace?? Feel like 11 motifs are a bit "over" for daily/day wear...
> 
> Here is the pic of the 11 motifs:
> http://imgur.com/GcHURjA


 
Smartsoh, seeing this piece that you bought just before the last price increase made me regret getting my 10-motifs YG MOP. Here is a pic for inspiration.



texasgirliegirl said:


> THIS is the necklace that initially pulled me into VCA. Unfortunately I can't wear this beautiful piece because it hits me at an unflattering spot. (I'm short). My SA suggested the vintage 20 motif instead and the rest is history.
> I would agree that this magic necklace is a more special occasion piece vs everyday.
> It is pretty special, however.


 


Suzie said:


> It is beautiful. I would keep it.


 
I think we need to make our own rules and enjoy our pieces to the max. I agree - this is a very special piece and you should not sell.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Smartsoh, seeing this piece that you bought just before the last price increase made me regret getting my 10-motifs YG MOP. Here is a pic for inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we need to make our own rules and enjoy our pieces to the max. I agree - this is a very special piece and you should not sell.



Interestingly enough in this photo the magic necklace doesn't appear that much longer than the 20 motif. 
If felt much longer when I tried it on.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> Interestingly enough in this photo the magic necklace doesn't appear that much longer than the 20 motif.
> If felt much longer when I tried it on.


 
I so love the 11-motifs YG MOP but can't justify owning both 10 VA and 11 magic.


----------



## tutushopper

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Tutu! I am just catching up on this thread and hope I can add one more thought to your query. In September I bought the Vintage Alhambra ear clips in yg and onyx. Since buying them I have worn them every single day - every single day - all day long. I love them so much so that I have put my diamond studs and my pearl studs which were my go to's away. I do take them off to shower - I don't like the thought that my hair could get tangled up in them and I do not sleep in them - just not for me - but they are so comfortable I never notice they are on. I think if you got them in all yg or with the diamonds you could wear them 24/7. By the way - this  past week I have worn them skiing, they worked out great.  I.Love. Them!
> 
> Can't wait to hear  your decision!



Thanks so much for your helpful info; I've some thinking to do!


----------



## tutushopper

sbelle said:


> I do the same thing, *tgg*. i don't think it is crazy at all -- these are expensive pieces of jewelry.
> 
> Many years ago a jeweler told me that the best thing I could do for my jewelry would be to take it off as I walk in the door after work.
> 
> I do understand wanting to wear something 24/7 but I think over the long-tem there has to be some damage/wear to the piece.  Jewelry is not indestructble .





HeidiDavis said:


> I'm pretty uptight about how I care for my VCA and other really nice pieces.  I have several pieces of yg jewelry that I wear every day (rings, a diamond cross necklace, diamond earrings, etc.)  These I shower in and don't treat with the utmost care, but for the most part, I wouldn't be devastated if something happened to them.  Anything with a softer stone or of special provenance is put on and taken off the same day, and also placed into its little protective pouch.





texasgirliegirl said:


> This is exactly what I do.
> I am not really comfortable until I take off my shoes and my jewelry. I don't even wear bracelets or a watch when I cook dinner.
> Never shower or sleep in earrings. The only reason my wedding rings stay on is because I can't get them off without tremendous effort/ pain.



Thank you all for your insight.  Having lost a very, very, very substantial amount of money of jewelry (and quite sentimental as well) to theft from not wearing it, I have a different opinion.  I recall my sales associate telling me to wear my platinum/diamond pieces no matter what I was doing, from gardening to swimming, as that way I'd not lose them and I'd get to enjoy them.  The pieces I lost were the ones I was not wearing.  I'll never be able to replace them all, but new pieces that I do buy I don't want to risk losing.  I do take good care of my things, but the best way for me personally to do that is by wearing them.  We are all different.


----------



## tutushopper

HADASSA said:


> Perleegirl, is this the one you are referring to? This is kat99's pic from her instagram - maybe she can give some insight



This is truly a stunning piece!


----------



## tutushopper

smartsoh said:


> Would you sell a 11 motifs YG MOP necklace and buy a 20 motifs YG MOP necklace?? Feel like 11 motifs are a bit "over" for daily/day wear...
> 
> Here is the pic of the 11 motifs:
> http://imgur.com/GcHURjA



What a gorgeous necklace.  Have you tried wearing it for daily and found that to not fit your style or comfort?  It really is beautiful, but only you know what works with your lifestyle.


----------



## HeidiDavis

tutushopper said:


> Thank you all for your insight.  Having lost a very, very, very substantial amount of money of jewelry (and quite sentimental as well) to theft from not wearing it, I have a different opinion.  I recall my sales associate telling me to wear my platinum/diamond pieces no matter what I was doing, from gardening to swimming, as that way I'd not lose them and I'd get to enjoy them.  The pieces I lost were the ones I was not wearing.  I'll never be able to replace them all, but new pieces that I do buy I don't want to risk losing.  I do take good care of my things, but the best way for me personally to do that is by wearing them.  We are all different.




I totally understand what you are saying.  I'm so sorry you had all that special jewelry stolen.     I hope it didn't sound like I was saying that the way I do it is RIGHT and all other ways are WRONG because that's not at all what I meant.  Actually the danger in being overly careful with jewelry (as I tend to be) is that you end up not wearing items as often as you could.  Pieces can spend more time in your jewelry box than being worn and enjoyed.  I've never had anything stolen (so far! yikes!) so that hadn't occurred to me, but that is another valid concern.  I think if I'd gone through something like that, I'd probably never want to let my special jewelry out of my sight either!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> I so love the 11-motifs YG MOP but can't justify owning both 10 VA and 11 magic.



Have you seen the magic necklace in malachite?
TDF


----------



## texasgirliegirl

tutushopper said:


> Thank you all for your insight.  Having lost a very, very, very substantial amount of money of jewelry (and quite sentimental as well) to theft from not wearing it, I have a different opinion.  I recall my sales associate telling me to wear my platinum/diamond pieces no matter what I was doing, from gardening to swimming, as that way I'd not lose them and I'd get to enjoy them.  The pieces I lost were the ones I was not wearing.  I'll never be able to replace them all, but new pieces that I do buy I don't want to risk losing.  I do take good care of my things, but the best way for me personally to do that is by wearing them.  We are all different.



I am so sorry for your jewelry loss. You must have felt violated as well. 
We all need to do what's right to feel safe and protected. If I wore all my diamond pieces that would make me feel vulnerable. I live in a big city and sadly it's not always safe to openly display significant jewelry. Most of my pieces live in a safe  ( hopefully safe!!)
This is one of the reasons why I love VCA so much. To most people it just looks like enamel or fun jewelry. Of course we here on TPF all know better.


----------



## bags to die for

perleegirl said:


> YES! That's it!!! It's platinum. I'm wondering how much it is. The only price I found for it was around $50,000, but who knows how long ago that was. I guess I'll call on it tomorrow.



I couldn't help myself. I tried the snowflake bracelet on today. 

Where I am it's over USD$200k 
Amazingly blingy and gorgeous. Saw the pendant and collier too.

The magic pieces coming for this year are
- MOP YG
- Carnelian PG
- Onyx YG (I think)
- Diamond WG


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> Have you seen the magic necklace in malachite?
> TDF


 
Is there an 11 magic in malachite?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Is there an 11 magic in malachite?



Malachite and also one with the tigers eye/ carnelian combination. Chalcedony, mop and grey mop set in wg as well.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> Malachite and also one with the tigers eye/ carnelian combination. Chalcedony, mop and grey mop set in wg as well.


 
This I will need to see. It will be different enough to justify and will not hit us short girls at any undesired spots 

TGG, you have my mind in overdrive - I am already picturing it with my yet to be collected VA Pave


----------



## HADASSA

HADASSA said:


> Is there an 11 magic in malachite?


 


texasgirliegirl said:


> Malachite and also one with the tigers eye/ carnelian combination. Chalcedony, mop and grey mop set in wg as well.


 

TGG, I was looking for the price of the 11-motifs magic malachite on the website but only seeing the 16-magic


----------



## smartsoh

smartsoh said:


> Would you sell a 11 motifs YG MOP necklace and buy a 20 motifs YG MOP necklace?? Feel like 11 motifs are a bit "over" for daily/day wear...
> 
> Here is the pic of the 11 motifs:
> http://imgur.com/GcHURjA



Thank you everyone who have responded! Still deliberating...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> TGG, I was looking for the price of the 11-motifs magic malachite on the website but only seeing the 16-magic



Yes. You are right. I confused the 11 motif with the 16. I'm so sorry. That explains why in the photos you shared the piece didn't appear as long as I remembered. I prefer the motif a cement on the 16 motif but it's very loooong.


----------



## allure244

goldengirl123 said:


> For those who own the two butterfly between the finger ring, do you find this is a piece you enjoy owning and get a lot of wear out of? TIA!




This is my favorite VCA piece in my collection. I love that you can wear it both casually and dressed up.


----------



## Suzie

tutushopper said:


> Thank you all for your insight.  Having lost a very, very, very substantial amount of money of jewelry (and quite sentimental as well) to theft from not wearing it, I have a different opinion.  I recall my sales associate telling me to wear my platinum/diamond pieces no matter what I was doing, from gardening to swimming, as that way I'd not lose them and I'd get to enjoy them.  The pieces I lost were the ones I was not wearing.  I'll never be able to replace them all, but new pieces that I do buy I don't want to risk losing.  I do take good care of my things, but the best way for me personally to do that is by wearing them.  We are all different.



That must have been just awful for you. 

I hope they get their Karma.


----------



## kpearls

Does anyone have a picture of themselves wearing a VCA sweet alhambra clover mini pendant in rose gold?


----------



## PennyD2911

smartsoh said:


> Thank you everyone who have responded! Still deliberating...




That piece is gorgeous!  I would love to have it!  I see advantages to the Magic 11 and the Vintage 20. 
Would be a very hard decision for me to choose between the two.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yes. You are right. I confused the 11 motif with the 16. I'm so sorry. That explains why in the photos you shared the piece didn't appear as long as I remembered. I prefer the motif a cement on the 16 motif but it's very loooong.


 

 Was so hoping for 11-motifs malachite.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Was so hoping for 11-motifs malachite.



I need to proof read my responses. 
My last comment makes no sense. Ha !!


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> I need to proof read my responses.
> My last comment makes no sense. Ha !!


 
Is auto-correct trying to control your conversations again


----------



## tutushopper

Suzie said:


> That must have been just awful for you.
> 
> I hope they get their Karma.



Thank you so much, and yes, it was.


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Is auto-correct trying to control your conversations again




LOL - gotta love auto correct &#128516;


----------



## chaneljewel

restricter said:


> I have a cheaper, less frilly version and it's saved my sanity.  You can find them at K-mart, Wal-Mart, etc., for about $5.



Do you find them in the jewelry section?


----------



## 123Isabella

chaneljewel said:


> Do you find them in the jewelry section?


If you can't find them in the stores (I couldn't) you can save your gas and time by ordering one on Amazon.  There are many to choose from but here are just two:

http://www.amazon.com/J-H-Smith-Company-Jewelry-Helper/dp/B004UR14WC/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1423314899&sr=8-4&keywords=bracelet+helper

http://www.amazon.com/J-H-Smith-Company-Jewelry-Helper/dp/B004UR14WC/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1423314899&sr=8-4&keywords=bracelet+helper


----------



## eliwon

Suzie said:


> That must have been just awful for you.
> 
> I hope they get their Karma.



Suzie, there are two H Zebra Pegausus on ebay atm, one 90 and one 149, if you want to go down the route, good luck


----------



## 123Isabella

Just as I thought my VCA purchases were over for a while, my husband, to my great delight, asked me what I might like for Valentine's. 

Since I especially love earrings and don't have many dangling pairs, I was thinking of suggesting the Magic Alhambra earclips, 2 motifs MOP in yellow gold.  I'd really appreciate suggestions and advice on these or other earrings in the same general price range.  

Thanks in advance!

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/VCARD78800/magic-alhambra-earclips-2-motifs


----------



## chaneljewel

123Isabella said:


> Just as I thought my VCA purchases were over for a while, my husband, to my great delight, asked me what I might like for Valentine's.
> 
> Since I especially love earrings and don't have many dangling pairs, I was thinking of suggesting the Magic Alhambra earclips, 2 motifs MOP in yellow gold.  I'd really appreciate suggestions and advice on these or other earrings in the same general price range.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/VCARD78800/magic-alhambra-earclips-2-motifs



I think these are elegant.


----------



## Sparkledolll

perleegirl said:


> I would go for the Perlee Signature first, and then get the motif bracelets. I am giving this advice based off of my own collection. I have the R/G Clover Perlee, Onyx and Mop 5 Motif bracelets, and 1 LOVE bracelet. I have worn my Clover bracelet together with the 5 motifs, and my LOVE, but I really think the Clover/Signature is a much better combination. I know the photos look so pretty, but IRL, less is more. Every time I layer with my 5 motifs, I feel guilty that I am intentionally scratching them. Also, they just kind of get tangled up, look messy, and take away from the Clover Perlee. The Signature is a great basic stacking bangle, and will protect your Dia Clover Perlee when stacking with other bracelets. I am personally getting ready to get the Signature to wear as a buffer between my LOVE and Clover. I might wear my 5 motifs with LOVE and Probably Signature, but not Clover Perlee. Also, keep in mind that the VCA stones are a bit delicate, and will eventually get scratched from layering with your other jewelry, especially diamond pieces. Just some things to consider, but in the end it's all a personal choice. Enjoy Paris, and the fun process of choosing your new special pieces.



Thank you so much for your all advice Perleegirl and all the other Ladies. I can't figure out how to quote each one of you in a single post. anyway I was at Place vendome today for over an hour trying on everything. I will do a reveal later. Also I did visit Hermes but no luck this time however I'm more than happy with my purchases ))


----------



## perleegirl

Natalie j said:


> Thank you so much for your all advice Perleegirl and all the other Ladies. I can't figure out how to quote each one of you in a single post. anyway I was at Place vendome today for over an hour trying on everything. I will do a reveal later. Also I did visit Hermes but no luck this time however I'm more than happy with my purchases ))



Oh can't wait to see what made your heart sing...


----------



## Bethc

goldengirl123 said:


> For those who own the two butterfly between the finger ring, do you find this is a piece you enjoy owning and get a lot of wear out of? TIA!




I absolutely love mine, I wear it everyday!


----------



## stylemechanel

123Isabella said:


> Just as I thought my VCA purchases were over for a while, my husband, to my great delight, asked me what I might like for Valentine's.
> 
> Since I especially love earrings and don't have many dangling pairs, I was thinking of suggesting the Magic Alhambra earclips, 2 motifs MOP in yellow gold.  I'd really appreciate suggestions and advice on these or other earrings in the same general price range.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/VCARD78800/magic-alhambra-earclips-2-motifs



How exciting!!! I love what you picked. Do you have other MOP pieces?


----------



## stylemechanel

Natalie j said:


> Thank you so much for your all advice Perleegirl and all the other Ladies. I can't figure out how to quote each one of you in a single post. anyway I was at Place vendome today for over an hour trying on everything. I will do a reveal later. Also I did visit Hermes but no luck this time however I'm more than happy with my purchases ))



Ooohhhhh, party time! resents Anxiously waiting!


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> Thank you so much for your all advice Perleegirl and all the other Ladies. I can't figure out how to quote each one of you in a single post. anyway I was at Place vendome today for over an hour trying on everything. I will do a reveal later. Also I did visit Hermes but no luck this time however I'm more than happy with my purchases ))


 
OOOH!!!!! So excited for you


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Wow so excited for you! Cant wait to see


----------



## 123Isabella

stylemechanel said:


> How exciting!!! I love what you picked. Do you have other MOP pieces?


Thanks!  I have the Butterfly pendant in grey MOP and WG which I wear quite a lot with simple diamond studs.   

Any suggestions for what might go well with the white MOP earrings...just in case my hubby were to ask?


----------



## 123Isabella

Natalie j said:


> Thank you so much for your all advice Perleegirl and all the other Ladies. I can't figure out how to quote each one of you in a single post. anyway I was at Place vendome today for over an hour trying on everything. I will do a reveal later. Also I did visit Hermes but no luck this time however I'm more than happy with my purchases ))


Can't wait to see your goodies!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

tutushopper said:


> Yes, I'm really about what can I wear that I don't have to take off other than to clean.  I want to be able to shower, garden, whatever in what I wear.  I'm thinking about the frivole earrings, I just would like to try them on first.  I already know the MOP works with my coloring from the SA that was intent on selling me the 20 motif necklace.  I have Chanel fine jewelry bracelets that even the jewelry SA had a hard time putting on me; there is no way I can put those things on myself.  So yes, I really need something I can have on and leave on.



Same here. I only take off my earrings since it uncomfortable to sleep on. Other than that I want to be able to wear them all time. After all what is the pt if u can't get to wear and enjoy them.  I guess unless it a style it for special occasions and it not an everyday piece than I don't mind take it off.


----------



## stylemechanel

123Isabella said:


> Thanks!  I have the Butterfly pendant in grey MOP and WG which I wear quite a lot with simple diamond studs.
> 
> Any suggestions for what might go well with the white MOP earrings...just in case my hubby were to ask?



So funny, I hope he asks what else you would like.  What about the bracelet yg?


----------



## Sparkledolll

perleegirl said:


> Oh can't wait to see what made your heart sing...



I tried on all 3 colours Clover Perlee and decided on the RG. Then I told the SA that I wanted to stack and showed her all the pics I had and she brought out the 5 Motifs Alhambra in RG, WG, MOP and Onyx 
(No Turquoise as apparently they can't find Turquiose that's good enough in quality anymore so it hasn't been produced in a while) but the 5 motif look too big and is too long on my wrist and didn't look right with the Clover Perlee on me. Even the SA said don't take it so I decided to get the WG signature Perlee to stack instead. 
Because I mentioned that I love the pop of colour she also brought out Sweet Alhambra for me to try and I instantly fell in love with them! They look so sweet and gave me that pop of colour I was looking for. It definitely is a special shopping experience to buy these pieces at Place Vendome and I'm glad I waited and did the research and got the advice I did from all the Ladies on TPF! Thank you so much everyone!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Natalie j said:


> I tried on all 3 colours Clover Perlee and decided on the RG. Then I told the SA that I wanted to stack and showed her all the pics I had and she brought out the 5 Motifs Alhambra in RG, WG, MOP and Onyx
> (No Turquoise as apparently they can't find Turquiose that's good enough in quality anymore so it hasn't been produced in a while) but the 5 motif look too big and is too long on my wrist and didn't look right with the Clover Perlee on me. Even the SA said don't take it so I decided to get the WG signature Perlee to stack instead.
> Because I mentioned that I love the pop of colour she also brought out Sweet Alhambra for me to try and I instantly fell in love with them! They look so sweet and gave me that pop of colour I was looking for. It definitely is a special shopping experience to buy these pieces at Place Vendome and I'm glad I waited and did the research and got the advice I did from all the Ladies on TPF! Thank you so much everyone!



RG clover with signature WG


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Natalie j said:


> RG clover with signature WG




These are so pretty together, I love it!


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> I tried on all 3 colours Clover Perlee and decided on the RG. Then I told the SA that I wanted to stack and showed her all the pics I had and she brought out the 5 Motifs Alhambra in RG, WG, MOP and Onyx
> (No Turquoise as apparently they can't find Turquiose that's good enough in quality anymore so it hasn't been produced in a while) but the 5 motif look too big and is too long on my wrist and didn't look right with the Clover Perlee on me. Even the SA said don't take it so I decided to get the WG signature Perlee to stack instead.
> Because I mentioned that I love the pop of colour she also brought out Sweet Alhambra for me to try and I instantly fell in love with them! They look so sweet and gave me that pop of colour I was looking for. It definitely is a special shopping experience to buy these pieces at Place Vendome and I'm glad I waited and did the research and got the advice I did from all the Ladies on TPF! Thank you so much everyone!


 


Natalie j said:


> RG clover with signature WG


 
Love your choices  Now when you go home and ready to go to a dressy event, you can add your WG Pave to that stack


----------



## tutushopper

Natalie j said:


> RG clover with signature WG



This looks gorgeous and so fresh and crisp.  Congrats on your Parisian purchases.


----------



## tutushopper

123Isabella said:


> Just as I thought my VCA purchases were over for a while, my husband, to my great delight, asked me what I might like for Valentine's.
> 
> Since I especially love earrings and don't have many dangling pairs, I was thinking of suggesting the Magic Alhambra earclips, 2 motifs MOP in yellow gold.  I'd really appreciate suggestions and advice on these or other earrings in the same general price range.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/VCARD78800/magic-alhambra-earclips-2-motifs



These are so lovelyl, and would really be special!


----------



## Suzie

Natalie j said:


> RG clover with signature WG




Stunning, congrats.


----------



## Suzie

eliwon said:


> Suzie, there are two H Zebra Pegausus on ebay atm, one 90 and one 149, if you want to go down the route, good luck



Thank you. I now have the black white in the shawl and I now just looking for the scarf.


----------



## ccho82

I need help! I have narrowed my list down to either getting 1. Vintage onyx pendant in yg vs. 2. Sweet butterfly MOP.  This will be my first VCA purchse and any thoughts appreciated. TIA!


----------



## allure244

ccho82 said:


> I need help! I have narrowed my list down to either getting 1. Vintage onyx pendant in yg vs. 2. Sweet butterfly MOP.  This will be my first VCA purchse and any thoughts appreciated. TIA!



Will you be layering the piece or wearing it by itself? My vote is for the vintage onyx pendant yg. I tried on the sweet butterfly necklace and it is pretty small to wear by itself. It looks cute layered but I feel like the vintage alhambra size is a better size to wear solo and also more timeless. Have you had a chance to try on the sweet necklace? I think it also depends on the size of the person. Even though I felt the sweet was too small to wear by itself on me (but cute to layer with my other VCA pendants) it looked good on my friend but she is about 5 feet tall and maybe 95 pounds?


----------



## lebagfairy

123Isabella said:


> Another tip:  Do NOT drop your MOP jewelry on hard floors!
> 
> In addition to snapping in two the post on my Frivole earrings, I dropped my MOP Butterfly necklace on the bathroom tile and to my horror saw that one of the four wings had fallen out.  The very good news is the shell didn't shatter -- only chipped slightly on one edge -- which shows they're pretty tough.
> 
> The repair took 2 months and cost $250.   When I did finally get it back I was disappointed that the gloss on a small part of one of the wings appeared rubbed out. It's very possible thought that it was there originally as a natural part of the MOP and I'd just never noticed it.   It's so minor I'm not bothering to send it back.
> 
> My grandmother always said things always come in threes, so I'm being extremely careful now with everything!


 
*Isabella* thanks, I fell while wearing my malachite bracelet and one of the motifs cracked down the middle! My amazing SA was able to have it replaced quickly but it was very sad to see the motif broken in half. Also I didn't know that the posts for the vintage Alhambra earrings are also screwed in, I will have to be more careful with those posts as well. I took the frivoles in to have the posts soldered, they seem to come undone moreso than the alhambra earrings.


----------



## stylemechanel

Natalie j said:


> RG clover with signature WG





Natalie j said:


> I tried on all 3 colours Clover Perlee and decided on the RG. Then I told the SA that I wanted to stack and showed her all the pics I had and she brought out the 5 Motifs Alhambra in RG, WG, MOP and Onyx
> (No Turquoise as apparently they can't find Turquiose that's good enough in quality anymore so it hasn't been produced in a while) but the 5 motif look too big and is too long on my wrist and didn't look right with the Clover Perlee on me. Even the SA said don't take it so I decided to get the WG signature Perlee to stack instead.
> Because I mentioned that I love the pop of colour she also brought out Sweet Alhambra for me to try and I instantly fell in love with them! They look so sweet and gave me that pop of colour I was looking for. It definitely is a special shopping experience to buy these pieces at Place Vendome and I'm glad I waited and did the research and got the advice I did from all the Ladies on TPF! Thank you so much everyone!



Wow!!! Your picture of the RG clover with the signature WG is stunning.  Congratulations!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> RG clover with signature WG


Wow!!!!
Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## katmb

Natalie j said:


> RG clover with signature WG




So beautiful. I just bought a RG Signature and am debating adding a WG or YG clover perlee. Can you share the current Euro price of the clover?


----------



## PennyD2911

Natalie j said:


> RG clover with signature WG




Gorgeous! Congrats Natalie. &#128160;


----------



## PennyD2911

ccho82 said:


> I need help! I have narrowed my list down to either getting 1. Vintage onyx pendant in yg vs. 2. Sweet butterfly MOP.  This will be my first VCA purchse and any thoughts appreciated. TIA!




I'm a huge fan of the Vintage Alhambra in Onyx YG! &#128525;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ccho82 said:


> I need help! I have narrowed my list down to either getting 1. Vintage onyx pendant in yg vs. 2. Sweet butterfly MOP.  This will be my first VCA purchse and any thoughts appreciated. TIA!



The vintage pendant will have more impact. 
You will likely love it forever...


----------



## Sparkledolll

katmb said:


> So beautiful. I just bought a RG Signature and am debating adding a WG or YG clover perlee. Can you share the current Euro price of the clover?





Thank you! The RG clover medium is 22500 and WG is around 23000.


----------



## Sparkledolll

HADASSA said:


> Love your choices  Now when you go home and ready to go to a dressy event, you can add your WG Pave to that stack



Thank you so much Hadassa, the pics you posted really enabled me! I tried on the Pave in the store too but 3 Perlee bracelets on my wrist was too much so I am thinking of adding RG signature to my stack one day to complement the WG Pave so I have 2 sets &#128516;


----------



## Sparkledolll

ccho82 said:


> I need help! I have narrowed my list down to either getting 1. Vintage onyx pendant in yg vs. 2. Sweet butterfly MOP.  This will be my first VCA purchse and any thoughts appreciated. TIA!




Hi Here's my two cents, I wanted to get the Onyx, turquoise or MOP bracelet but when I actually tried them on Onyx was kind of flat on my skin tone, MOP was nice but didn't wow me. But when I tried on Carnelian clover bracelet (which I didn't even consider before) I just knew right away that it was The one. I ended up getting Carnelian and Turquoise sweet Alhambra bracelets which I posted a picture of but the pic doesn't do them justice. IRL they're both so vibrant and pretty. The SA also said that I can add a chain to each  to make it longer so I can wear them as a necklace too


----------



## uhpharm01

I saw a lady with a plain gold earrings from this company. They are so cute.


----------



## 123Isabella

stylemechanel said:


> So funny, I hope he asks what else you would like.  What about the bracelet yg?


Thanks for the suggestion!  I'm so indecisive I drive myself nuts.  I'd ruled out bracelets because I don't find wearing them on my right wrist comfortable, even though I do wear a metal watch 24/7 on my left wrist and it doesn't bother me at all.  In fact, I feel a bit naked without it.   But, I've been reconsidering (motivated by gorgeous modeling shots like Natalie's) and wondering how it would work stacking a Alhambra MOP bracelet with my watch ( I usually wear either a regular size women's Rolex or a small men's size Cartier Santos) and whether the MOP might get damaged against the watch.  My absolute favorite is the clover but I'd wait for Christmas/my birthday in December to suggest it.


----------



## pigleto972001

The five motif mop ? I tried it w my santos but it kept getting stuck under it and I was scared it could damage the mop.


----------



## 123Isabella

pigleto972001 said:


> The five motif mop ? I tried it w my santos but it kept getting stuck under it and I was scared it could damage the mop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888702


Thanks for letting me know!   Maybe I'll be saving my husband some bucks....at least for now


----------



## stylemechanel

123Isabella said:


> Thanks for the suggestion!  I'm so indecisive I drive myself nuts.  I'd ruled out bracelets because I don't find wearing them on my right wrist comfortable, even though I do wear a metal watch 24/7 on my left wrist and it doesn't bother me at all.  In fact, I feel a bit naked without it.   But, I've been reconsidering (motivated by gorgeous modeling shots like Natalie's) and wondering how it would work stacking a Alhambra MOP bracelet with my watch ( I usually wear either a regular size women's Rolex or a small men's size Cartier Santos) and whether the MOP might get damaged against the watch.  My absolute favorite is the clover but I'd wait for Christmas/my birthday in December to suggest it.



Hi Isabella, I completely agree with you on wanting the clover, it is my favorite too, and I would love to own it. But, like you I would wait for a very special occasion. I think your husband is wonderful for wanting to get you a VCA piece and asking you which one you would like. I have recently found that a few companies make bracelets that fit my incredibly small wrist so I am focusing on something I haven't worn since I  was a child - many many decades ago. I think I am making up for lost time. Hence my suggestion - that and not knowing how generous your husband wanted to be. 

I have the MOP vintage alhambra. I bought this past Labor day and have yet to wear it. It looks spectacular on but I should have bought the onyx one instead. I went for the shiny pretty colors in the MOP and not what would have worked better for my wardrobe. 

I also agree with pegleto, I wouldn't wear a vintage alhambra bracelet that has stones in it with a watch. Just too many chances for scratches.

Well, this became a book, so sorry. If the clover is in your future I say wait. Can't wait to see you model the earrings! Happy Valentine's day!


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> Thank you so much Hadassa, the pics you posted really enabled me! I tried on the Pave in the store too but 3 Perlee bracelets on my wrist was too much so I am thinking of adding RG signature to my stack one day to complement the WG Pave so I have 2 sets &#55357;&#56836;


 
You're most welcome Natalie  That's a great idea about adding the RG Signature


----------



## perleegirl

Natalie j said:


> RG clover with signature WG



Great choices! Now you definitely have the best of all worlds. 
So far, how does it feel to stack the Clover and Signature? Is it a comfortable stack? Do they slide together nicely? Hoping they don't bang too much, or tend to slide over one another too much, as I am looking forward to the same stack for myself.


----------



## 123Isabella

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Isabella, I completely agree with you on wanting the clover, it is my favorite too, and I would love to own it. But, like you I would wait for a very special occasion. I think your husband is wonderful for wanting to get you a VCA piece and asking you which one you would like. I have recently found that a few companies make bracelets that fit my incredibly small wrist so I am focusing on something I haven't worn since I  was a child - many many decades ago. I think I am making up for lost time. Hence my suggestion - that and not knowing how generous your husband wanted to be.
> 
> I have the MOP vintage alhambra. I bought this past Labor day and have yet to wear it. It looks spectacular on but I should have bought the onyx one instead. I went for the shiny pretty colors in the MOP and not what would have worked better for my wardrobe.
> 
> I also agree with pegleto, I wouldn't wear a vintage alhambra bracelet that has stones in it with a watch. Just too many chances for scratches.
> 
> Well, this became a book, so sorry. If the clover is in your future I say wait. Can't wait to see you model the earrings! Happy Valentine's day!


Thank you so much stylemechanel for all your kind and helpful advice!


----------



## Sparkledolll

perleegirl said:


> Great choices! Now you definitely have the best of all worlds.
> So far, how does it feel to stack the Clover and Signature? Is it a comfortable stack? Do they slide together nicely? Hoping they don't bang too much, or tend to slide over one another too much, as I am looking forward to the same stack for myself.



Thank you! I bought both Perlee bracelets in Medium so they don't slide over each other. They are so comfortable, when I'm not looking at them I don't even feel them on my wrist. They just feel like a part of my arm   What colour are you thinking of getting in the Signature Perlee? 

I noticed a very small hairline scratch on the clover Perlee already after one day wear... I guess this is inevitable although I really hope that it doesn't get as scratched as Love bracelets?. How long have you had yours and have you noticed any scatches? Do you have any tips on how to clean or get rid of the scratches please?


----------



## perleegirl

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! I bought both Perlee bracelets in Medium so they don't slide over each other. They are so comfortable, when I'm not looking at them I don't even feel them on my wrist. They just feel like a part of my arm   What colour are you thinking of getting in the Signature Perlee?
> 
> I noticed a very small hairline scratch on the clover Perlee already after one day wear... I guess this is inevitable although I really hope that it doesn't get as scratched as Love bracelets?. How long have you had yours and have you noticed any scatches? Do you have any tips on how to clean or get rid of the scratches please?



Are you sure the scratch wasn't already there? I have had mine for almost 4 years, and still have hardly noticed a scratch. I am always examining it. You really can't do anything about the scratch, unless you go back an have them polish it out. As far as cleaning, I have cleaning kits from Cartier and Harry Winston that I use. The kits come with a gel, soft brush and cloth. I was never offered such a kit from VCA, but you might ask if they provide them. 

Not sure yet what color of Signature...it all depends on what I end up doing with my R/G clover. Im considering trading it for W/G or Y/G.


----------



## Sparkledolll

perleegirl said:


> Are you sure the scratch wasn't already there? I have had mine for almost 4 years, and still have hardly noticed a scratch. I am always examining it. You really can't do anything about the scratch, unless you go back an have them polish it out. As far as cleaning, I have cleaning kits from Cartier and Harry Winston that I use. The kits come with a gel, soft brush and cloth. I was never offered such a kit from VCA, but you might ask if they provide them.
> 
> Not sure yet what color of Signature...it all depends on what I end up doing with my R/G clover. Im considering trading it for W/G or Y/G.



Wow... 4 years and almost scratch free is very Impressive! My scratch is very faint, almost unnoticeable. My Boyfriend can't even see it when I asked him to look. I had the same cleaning kit from Cartier but I've run out now. I will ask them if I can have/buy another set.

I personally love the RG clover Perlee even though I normally prefer WG jewelry in general.


----------



## Glamslam

perlee signature addiction rose & white gold


----------



## perleegirl

Glamslam said:


> perlee signature addiction rose & white gold


So pretty! I really like two signatures together.


----------



## 123Isabella

Glamslam said:


> perlee signature addiction rose & white gold


Gorgeous!  I've really grown to appreciating their beauty -- thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## HADASSA

Glamslam said:


> perlee signature addiction rose & white gold


 
Love


----------



## ChaneLisette

Glamslam said:


> perlee signature addiction rose & white gold



Gorgeous!


----------



## ChaneLisette

Natalie j said:


> RG clover with signature WG



Wow! I love it! Very striking!


----------



## Sparkledolll

ChaneLisette said:


> Wow! I love it! Very striking!



Thank you! I am having fun pairing my Perlee with Cartier Love today. I just saw your IG... Wow! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Sparkledolll

tutushopper said:


> This looks gorgeous and so fresh and crisp.  Congrats on your Parisian purchases.



Thank you Tutu! I am in love with my VCA pieces &#128516;&#128516; Would love to add more one day!


----------



## allure244

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! I am having fun pairing my Perlee with Cartier Love today. I just saw your IG... Wow! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;




Your rose gold clover looks so good with both the white gold signature perlee or the love bracelet


----------



## ChaneLisette

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! I am having fun pairing my Perlee with Cartier Love today. I just saw your IG... Wow! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Thank you! I love all of your pics! So beautiful!


----------



## Sparkledolll

ChaneLisette said:


> Thank you! I love all of your pics! So beautiful!





allure244 said:


> Your rose gold clover looks so good with both the white gold signature perlee or the love bracelet



Thank you


----------



## 123Isabella

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! I am having fun pairing my Perlee with Cartier Love today. I just saw your IG... Wow! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


Absolutely gorgeous!  Love your ceiling too!


----------



## barbie444

Finally joined the VCA Club, I have been wanting this for a very long time but for some reason I always end up spending my money on purses next up is the Vintage Alhambra earclips.


----------



## PennyD2911

barbie444 said:


> Finally joined the VCA Club, I have been wanting this for a very long time but for some reason I always end up spending my money on purses next up is the Vintage Alhambra earclips.




Congratulations on you first VCA piece! Great choice.


----------



## ChaneLisette

barbie444 said:


> Finally joined the VCA Club, I have been wanting this for a very long time but for some reason I always end up spending my money on purses next up is the Vintage Alhambra earclips.




Very pretty! Enjoy!


----------



## fashion_junky

barbie444 said:


> Finally joined the VCA Club, I have been wanting this for a very long time but for some reason I always end up spending my money on purses next up is the Vintage Alhambra earclips.



Beautiful!! Congrats!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

123Isabella said:


> Thanks!  I have the Butterfly pendant in grey MOP and WG which I wear quite a lot with simple diamond studs.
> 
> Any suggestions for what might go well with the white MOP earrings...just in case my hubby were to ask?



A 20 motif , of course.....


----------



## stylemechanel

Glamslam said:


> perlee signature addiction rose & white gold



So pretty  Glamslam!


----------



## stylemechanel

barbie444 said:


> Finally joined the VCA Club, I have been wanting this for a very long time but for some reason I always end up spending my money on purses next up is the Vintage Alhambra earclips.



Congratulations on your very first piece barbie! You picked a true classic! It is so chic. Your earclips will look great with the pendant.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

barbie444 said:


> Finally joined the VCA Club, I have been wanting this for a very long time but for some reason I always end up spending my money on purses next up is the Vintage Alhambra earclips.



So pretty!!  Is it carnelian?  I can't tell on my phone.....


----------



## barbie444

Yes it is Carnelian. I was torn between carnelian and the alhambra in all rose gold but  this one stole my heart.


texasgirliegirl said:


> So pretty!!  Is it carnelian?  I can't tell on my phone.....


----------



## barbie444

Thank You Everyone! I have been a LONG time follower of this thread and I am thrilled to share my purchase with you ladies. I think I am set in the bag department for now so I will be focusing some shiny thing.


PennyD2911 said:


> Congratulations on you first VCA piece! Great choice.





ChaneLisette said:


> Very pretty! Enjoy!





fashion_junky said:


> Beautiful!! Congrats!!





stylemechanel said:


> Congratulations on your very first piece barbie! You picked a true classic! It is so chic. Your earclips will look great with the pendant.


----------



## 123Isabella

texasgirliegirl said:


> A 20 motif , of course.....


 
20 motif, eh?  I already have a 10 onyx yg and 10 yg which I wear as a 20 and surprisingly like how it looks, but are your suggesting a 20 motif in MOP YG?   I'd get two 10's, but I wonder if it'd be too matchy?  Besides, he hasn't asked, but knowing him he may surprise me which is more than fine with me!


----------



## 123Isabella

barbie444 said:


> Finally joined the VCA Club, I have been wanting this for a very long time but for some reason I always end up spending my money on purses next up is the Vintage Alhambra earclips.


Beautiful choice and it will look divine with your purse!


----------



## HeidiDavis

123Isabella said:


> Well he didn't ask but knowing him he may surprise me which is fine with me!
> 
> 20 motif, eh?  I already have a 10 onyx yg and 10 yg which I wear as a 20 and surprisingly like how it looks, but are your suggesting a 20 motif in MOP YG?   I'd get two 10's, but I wonder, if it's too matchy?


 
I don't think it's too matchy, but the real reason I'm posting is to ask how I can get a husband like yours! Lol!  He asks which VCA piece you might want for Valentine's Day?!?  He "may surprise(you)" with a 20-motif?!?  Holy cow!  I'll be lucky if my DH gets me a card!  (He's a wonderful man and I love him, but buying jewelry is not his forte. Lol)  I'm jealous of you...in a good way, of course!   Enjoy!


----------



## 123Isabella

HeidiDavis said:


> I don't think it's too matchy, but the real reason I'm posting is to ask how I can get a husband like yours! Lol!  He asks which VCA piece you might want for Valentine's Day?!?  He "may surprise(you)" with a 20-motif?!?  Holy cow!  I'll be lucky if my DH gets me a card!  (He's a wonderful man and I love him, but buying jewelry is not his forte. Lol)  I'm jealous of you...in a good way, of course!   Enjoy!


Yes I do feel lucky.   But his appreciation for my appreciation of fine jewelry took many years of "cultivation".   So don't give up hope!


----------



## HeidiDavis

123Isabella said:


> Yes I do feel lucky.   But his appreciation for my appreciation of fine jewelry took many years of "cultivation".   So don't give up hope!




Thank you for the encouragement!  Yes, to be fair, we've only been married 3 years and he's already come a long way even in that short time.  Lol.   I'll keep working on him.


----------



## ccho82

I'm about 5"5 and 115 pounds. I think I'll go with the vintage onyx...and get the sweet butterfly next time. I received a few gift cards so I think it would be better to apply it towards a more expensive item and from all the reviews I'd probably get more use out of it. The only problem is, is that both the onyx and butterfly are back ordered so I can't even try them on because I have to pay in full in order to have them put in an order


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

123Isabella said:


> Yes I do feel lucky.   But his appreciation for my appreciation of fine jewelry took many years of "cultivation".   So don't give up hope!



you gonna share how you do the cultivation lol..
but lucky girl. i wish one day my bf is goiing to ask me what i want too


----------



## Glamslam

perleegirl said:


> So pretty! I really like two signatures together.


Thank you So much i wish i could add a perlee full diamond


----------



## Glamslam

stylemechanel said:


> So pretty  Glamslam!



Thank you very much !


----------



## Glamslam

123Isabella said:


> Gorgeous!  I've really grown to appreciating their beauty -- thanks so much for sharing!



You should try one


----------



## Glamslam

ChaneLisette said:


> Gorgeous!



You are So kind!


----------



## Glamslam

HADASSA said:


> Love



Glad you like it


----------



## Glamslam

Wandering Place Vendôme in Paris...


----------



## Glamslam

Place Vendôme bis


----------



## HeidiDavis

Glamslam said:


> Wandering Place Vendôme in Paris...


 
Oh my very goodness, Glamslam!  This is so beautiful!  Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Glamslam said:


> Place Vendôme bis



wow. is that a full paved diamond motif bracelet and necklace?&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

123Isabella said:


> 20 motif, eh?  I already have a 10 onyx yg and 10 yg which I wear as a 20 and surprisingly like how it looks, but are your suggesting a 20 motif in MOP YG?   I'd get two 10's, but I wonder if it'd be too matchy?  Besides, he hasn't asked, but knowing him he may surprise me which is more than fine with me!



I agree with two ten motifs. This is exactly what I have. In fact, all my sets are as two 10's except for malachite and turquoise. Those are full 20's. Matching two tens worried me but sometimes people get lucky if there is available inventory. 
Another suggestion would be one of the new magic pendants in MOP.


----------



## LVoeletters

Hi all, may I ask when does VCA release details about their holiday pendants? I really regretted not getting this past years necklace. So j want to start planning ahead. It seems that when I try to not spend money on jewelry I start to spend money on bags lol.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Glamslam said:


> Wandering Place Vendôme in Paris...



Wow!!!!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

LVoeletters said:


> Hi all, may I ask when does VCA release details about their holiday pendants? I really regretted not getting this past years necklace. So j want to start planning ahead. It seems that when I try to not spend money on jewelry I start to spend money on bags lol.



The holiday pendants were sold out by the first part of October in the states. 
I started asking about the pendant in late August.....


----------



## PhoenixH

Anyone has Intel on the new Magic pendant necklaces coming out?


----------



## LVoeletters

texasgirliegirl said:


> The holiday pendants were sold out by the first part of October in the states.
> 
> I started asking about the pendant in late August.....




Perfect, thanks TGG!!


----------



## stylemechanel

Glamslam said:


> Wandering Place Vendôme in Paris...



 So nice to see, thank you Glamslam!


----------



## bags to die for

PhoenixH said:


> Anyone has Intel on the new Magic pendant necklaces coming out?



I posted here
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...iscussion-thread-867277-280.html#post28037494

My SA still has the 2014 holiday pendant for sale. 

And she might have seen something she shouldn't have - news about the holiday pendant for this year. She made me guess and didn't confirm what it was but it sounds very girly.


----------



## stylemechanel

bags to die for said:


> I posted here
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...iscussion-thread-867277-280.html#post28037494
> 
> My SA still has the 2014 holiday pendant for sale.
> 
> And she might have seen something she shouldn't have - news about the holiday pendant for this year. She made me guess and didn't confirm what it was but it sounds very girly.



What else do you know about it bags to die for? Just asking.........


----------



## bags to die for

I know the material but if I tell you, my SA might get into a lot of trouble!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bags to die for said:


> I know the material but if I tell you, my SA might get into a lot of trouble!



You have to tell us!!!!
Girly? 
It's all girly. Please give us more clues. 
If the SA's know, it's just a matter of time ....


----------



## ChaneLisette

bags to die for said:


> I know the material but if I tell you, my SA might get into a lot of trouble!




Please do share.


----------



## bags to die for

My SA is actually the SM.... And no, not all SAs know.

Girlier than normal? lol.


----------



## tutushopper

Glamslam said:


> perlee signature addiction rose & white gold



Beautiful duo of perless signature bracelets!!


----------



## tutushopper

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! I am having fun pairing my Perlee with Cartier Love today. I just saw your IG... Wow! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;





Natalie j said:


> Thank you Tutu! I am in love with my VCA pieces &#128516;&#128516; Would love to add more one day!



These look soooooooooo lovely it's easy to see why you love them!


----------



## tutushopper

barbie444 said:


> Finally joined the VCA Club, I have been wanting this for a very long time but for some reason I always end up spending my money on purses next up is the Vintage Alhambra earclips.



Congrats on your lovely timeless onxy pendant; excellent choice!


----------



## sjunky13

Frivole earrings and BTF Ring review! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyNbB7AJJLA  enjoy!


----------



## Metrowestmama

ccho82 said:


> I need help! I have narrowed my list down to either getting 1. Vintage onyx pendant in yg vs. 2. Sweet butterfly MOP.  This will be my first VCA purchse and any thoughts appreciated. TIA!



I would suggest the vintage only because I think the sweet is so small. I even find the vintage not to be that big either but I'm tall. The sweet would work if you wanted a little hint of something or wanted to stack with other pendants. Otherwise the onyx is really versatile color wise and a classic VCA design. Just my 2cents. Good luck!


----------



## PennyD2911

bags to die for said:


> My SA is actually the SM.... And no, not all SAs know.
> 
> Girlier than normal? lol.




Oh my, this is one of those most know situations! &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## PennyD2911

Glamslam said:


> Wandering Place Vendôme in Paris...




Beautiful! Thank you for sharing. &#128522;


----------



## bags to die for

How about I change topics?

Anyone waiting for a special order?

I have two outstanding.


----------



## Sparkledolll

bags to die for said:


> How about I change topics?
> 
> Anyone waiting for a special order?
> 
> I have two outstanding.


I enquires about a special order, I am so in love with my sweet Alhambra bracelets so I asked if its possible to have the vintage 5 motif bracelets but the motif  to be in sweet Alhambra size. I was hoping to get this in Onyx. I have just been told that it will take months and will be very expensive as it doesn't already exist..... I am still waiting to hear how much that would cost!


----------



## pigleto972001

ChaneLisette said:


> Please do share.




Something pink ???


----------



## pigleto972001

bags to die for said:


> How about I change topics?
> 
> Anyone waiting for a special order?
> 
> I have two outstanding.




Ooh, which ones ?


----------



## bags to die for

From my experience with special orders, you ask and if Paris agrees, you usually have to pay an additional 30% on top of a "normal" price for the item. Then you put a deposit down and start waiting. 

However, Paris got back to my SM pretty quickly re whether they were going to make it or not. Like within a couple of weeks. 

Sounds like a great idea Natalie j! I've never seen a bracelet in 5 motif in the sweets.


----------



## bags to die for

pigleto972001 said:


> Something pink ???



I can neither confirm nor deny


----------



## bags to die for

pigleto972001 said:


> Ooh, which ones ?



Something in coral and something in grey mop 

Will share if they ever arrive!


----------



## pigleto972001

Lol! 

Ooooh grey MOP !!!!!


----------



## XZbabes

After months of contemplating, I went into my local boutique ready to purchase these ...


----------



## XZbabes

Fell in love at first sight, brought home these instead ...


----------



## XZbabes

And left longing for another ...


----------



## XZbabes

Sorry. Do not know how to put all in a single post . Thanks for letting me share ...


----------



## I'll take two

bags to die for said:


> How about I change topics?
> 
> Anyone waiting for a special order?
> 
> I have two outstanding.


I was waiting but have just been notified that my long rose gold diamond pave Magic Alambra pendant has finally arrived ,just waiting for the photo.
I have had to wait around 14months.
Special order prices vary. When I bought my onyx and Carnelian special order pieces I paid a premium of around 30% but 2 rose gold diamond pieces have just been the equivalent retail in white gold.


----------



## I'll take two

XZbabes said:


> Fell in love at first sight, brought home these instead ...


Congrats .
We are twins on these


----------



## smartsoh

What do you think of the Perlee pendant with diamond motifs? Thought of buying that... 

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/eu/en/product/VCARO3YG00/perlee-pendant-with-diamond-motifs-2


----------



## XZbabes

I'll take two said:


> Congrats .
> We are twins on these



Thanks I'll Take Two. In fact I was having second thoughts while trying again on Pure Alhambra earrings. Then I remembered the photo of you modeling the Perlee clover ones (I saved that pic in my phone...). Asked for those & voila, instant love !


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bags to die for said:


> From my experience with special orders, you ask and if Paris agrees, you usually have to pay an additional 30% on top of a "normal" price for the item. Then you put a deposit down and start waiting.
> 
> However, Paris got back to my SM pretty quickly re whether they were going to make it or not. Like within a couple of weeks.
> 
> Sounds like a great idea Natalie j! I've never seen a bracelet in 5 motif in the sweets.



I have an SA really encouraging me to do a SO right now ( for gray mop in fact). I'm starting to feel like it's not as difficult as it was previously to get certain items bespoke.


----------



## pigleto972001

Ah! I would love grey mop in a 5 or 10 motif  sigh.


----------



## barbie444

Thanks Tutu! It's actually carnelian i took the pic with my phone and it looks black.


tutushopper said:


> Congrats on your lovely timeless onxy pendant; excellent choice!


----------



## 123Isabella

texasgirliegirl said:


> I agree with two ten motifs. This is exactly what I have. In fact, all my sets are as two 10's except for malachite and turquoise. Those are full 20's. Matching two tens worried me but sometimes people get lucky if there is available inventory.
> Another suggestion would be one of the new magic pendants in MOP.



You are one amazing Texas girlie!  Thanks yet again for your priceless advice!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Beladora has a 20 Motif in turquoise and one in coral-

http://www.beladora.com/store/505601_van_cleef_arpels_turquoise_alhambra_20_motif_necklace_in_18k


----------



## HeidiDavis

Natalie j said:


> I enquires about a special order, I am so in love with my sweet Alhambra bracelets so I asked if its possible to have the vintage 5 motif bracelets but the motif  to be in sweet Alhambra size. I was hoping to get this in Onyx. I have just been told that it will take months and will be very expensive as it doesn't already exist..... I am still waiting to hear how much that would cost!


 
I would love if VCA made something like this too!  Heck, I'd even take a Sweet Alhambra bracelet with just the one motif in onyx!  Please do let us know what they tell you.  Sigh...I love onyx so much!!!


Congrats on your epic day in Paris!  Fabulous choices!


----------



## Sparkledolll

HeidiDavis said:


> I would love if VCA made something like this too!  Heck, I'd even take a Sweet Alhambra bracelet with just the one motif in onyx!  Please do let us know what they tell you.  Sigh...I love onyx so much!!!
> 
> 
> Congrats on your epic day in Paris!  Fabulous choices!



Thank you, the SA just replied to say that my request is not possible. But I think the Sweet Alhambra in Onyx already exist. I was offered Onyx with YG and MOP with YG sweet Alhambra to try on but I am not a fan of YG so I asked to see Carnelain with RG and Turquiose with WG first. I fell in love so I didn't ask to see the others. 
There was also a Place Vendome exclusive Alhambra pieces with YG and Navy (sorry I don't remember the name of the stone) stone in the store so maybe they have more as a flagship


----------



## HeidiDavis

Natalie j said:


> Thank you, the SA just replied to say that my request is not possible. *But I think the Sweet Alhambra in Onyx already exist*. I was offered Onyx with YG and MOP with YG sweet Alhambra to try on but I am not a fan of YG so I asked to see Carnelain with RG and Turquiose with WG first. I fell in love so I didn't ask to see the others.
> There was also a Place Vendome exclusive Alhambra pieces with YG and Navy (sorry I don't remember the name of the stone) stone in the store so maybe they have more as a flagship


 

Is this true?!?!  I know it's not offered here in the States (I've written and called a few times and been told "no" every time).   But might it exist elsewhere, perhaps the flagship store, as you said?  I would love that!!!!  


Thank you for letting us know.  I'm sorry your request was denied.  I wish VCA would branch out a little bit with their designs.  So many wonderful options are possible!


----------



## perleegirl

AntiqueShopper said:


> Beladora has a 20 Motif in turquoise and one in coral-
> 
> http://www.beladora.com/store/505601_van_cleef_arpels_turquoise_alhambra_20_motif_necklace_in_18k



I had a great experience purchasing from Beladora.


----------



## ChaneLisette

smartsoh said:


> What do you think of the Perlee pendant with diamond motifs? Thought of buying that...
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/eu/en/product/VCARO3YG00/perlee-pendant-with-diamond-motifs-2




I really like it and the price is good. I have been thinking about buying the pink gold version. It is a very classic piece and I love the diamonds. I already have quite a few VCA pendants so that is the only thing holding me back.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> Thank you, the SA just replied to say that my request is not possible. But I think the Sweet Alhambra in Onyx already exist. I was offered Onyx with YG and MOP with YG sweet Alhambra to try on but I am not a fan of YG so I asked to see Carnelain with RG and Turquiose with WG first. I fell in love so I didn't ask to see the others.
> There was also a Place Vendome exclusive Alhambra pieces with YG and Navy (sorry I don't remember the name of the stone) stone in the store so maybe they have more as a flagship



The navy is likely porcelain. 
There was also pink porcelain at one time.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

AntiqueShopper said:


> Beladora has a 20 Motif in turquoise and one in coral-
> 
> http://www.beladora.com/store/505601_van_cleef_arpels_turquoise_alhambra_20_motif_necklace_in_18k



Not to scare anybody but several years back there were 20 motifs in both turquoise and coral circulating through some reputable resellers. They turned out to be ( excellent) Russian fakes. 
A dear friend who is a collector purchased them. Fortunately the reseller refunded this persons money.  You just need to be very careful and have any pieces authenticated for peace of mind.


----------



## Notorious Pink

bags to die for said:


> I can neither confirm nor deny




I'm sure it will be stunning!!! I am not asking for details, but boy would I love to know! &#127800;


----------



## Notorious Pink

xzbabes said:


> fell in love at first sight, brought home these instead ...




looooooove!!!


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> Perfect, thanks TGG!!





bags to die for said:


> I posted here
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...iscussion-thread-867277-280.html#post28037494
> 
> My SA still has the 2014 holiday pendant for sale.
> 
> And she might have seen something she shouldn't have - news about the holiday pendant for this year. She made me guess and didn't confirm what it was but it sounds very girly.



LVoeletters- sounds like bags to die for's SA has the 2014 LE still available? 

bags- girly!? hmmmm what could it be!? pink MOP and RG maybe? this is my bet  what do you think it is?


----------



## perleegirl

XZbabes said:


> Fell in love at first sight, brought home these instead ...




Very pretty! What color of gold are these? Love the Snowflake pendant!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Candice0985 said:


> LVoeletters- sounds like bags to die for's SA has the 2014 LE still available?
> 
> bags- girly!? hmmmm what could it be!? pink MOP and RG maybe? this is my bet  what do you think it is?



Mop with pg has been done before (breast cancer awareness ) but without the diamond. 
What about all pink gold or pink porcelain?
It will be fun to find out what's coming next.


----------



## perleegirl

AntiqueShopper said:


> Beladora has a 20 Motif in turquoise and one in coral-
> 
> http://www.beladora.com/store/505601_van_cleef_arpels_turquoise_alhambra_20_motif_necklace_in_18k





texasgirliegirl said:


> Not to scare anybody but several years back there were 20 motifs in both turquoise and coral circulating through some reputable resellers. They turned out to be ( excellent) Russian fakes.
> A dear friend who is a collector purchased them. Fortunately the reseller refunded this persons money.  You just need to be very careful and have any pieces authenticated for peace of mind.



Good to know! Thank You! At least Beladora has an easy, no questions asked, 60 day return policy.


----------



## tutushopper

XZbabes said:


> Fell in love at first sight, brought home these instead ...



These are sooooooo beautiful!


----------



## periogirl28

Candice0985 said:


> LVoeletters- sounds like bags to die for's SA has the 2014 LE still available?
> 
> bags- girly!? hmmmm what could it be!? pink MOP and RG maybe? this is my bet  what do you think it is?



MOP with RG and the diamond was also a LE Christmas pendant before. Bags To Die For has us all speculating now!


----------



## Candice0985

texasgirliegirl said:


> Mop with pg has been done before (breast cancer awareness ) but without the diamond.
> What about all pink gold or pink porcelain?
> It will be fun to find out what's coming next.


was the breast cancer awareness pendant pink MOP? that's what I was guessing would be next! I thought the BC awareness was white mop with pink gold?



periogirl28 said:


> MOP with RG and the diamond was also a LE Christmas pendant before. Bags To Die For has us all speculating now!



i'm sticking with my guess of pink MOP with RG and a diamond


----------



## Mutiny

Natalie j said:


> Thank you, the SA just replied to say that my request is not possible. But I think the Sweet Alhambra in Onyx already exist. I was offered Onyx with YG and MOP with YG sweet Alhambra to try on but I am not a fan of YG so I asked to see Carnelain with RG and Turquiose with WG first. I fell in love so I didn't ask to see the others.
> There was also a Place Vendome exclusive Alhambra pieces with YG and Navy (sorry I don't remember the name of the stone) stone in the store so maybe they have more as a flagship



The blue is the sevres porcelain, and the alternating YG/blue sevres is exclusive to the Vendome store. I purchased the same piece in YG/diamonds/sevres at that store in December. One motif near the clasp has "edition vendome" engraved on the back.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Candice0985 said:


> was the breast cancer awareness pendant pink MOP? that's what I was guessing would be next! I thought the BC awareness was white mop with pink gold?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm sticking with my guess of pink MOP with RG and a diamond




The BC LE was pink gold with white mop, and it was available with or without the diamond. I wear mine almost every day. How about a pink gold single motif with diamonds???


----------



## ChaneLisette

Mutiny said:


> The blue is the sevres porcelain, and the alternating YG/blue sevres is exclusive to the Vendome store. I purchased the same piece in YG/diamonds/sevres at that store in December. One motif near the clasp has "edition vendome" engraved on the back.




Please share pics of your piece. I had always wondered where to find those.


----------



## HADASSA

Mutiny said:


> The blue is the sevres porcelain, and the alternating YG/blue sevres is exclusive to the Vendome store. I purchased the same piece in YG/diamonds/sevres at that store in December. One motif near the clasp has "edition vendome" engraved on the back.


 
Mutiny, this sounds lovely - any pics to share?


----------



## Coconuts40

Mutiny said:


> The blue is the sevres porcelain, and the alternating YG/blue sevres is exclusive to the Vendome store. I purchased the same piece in YG/diamonds/sevres at that store in December. One motif near the clasp has "edition vendome" engraved on the back.



This sounds absolutely stunning!

Does anyone know when the new styles of the long magic single motif necklaces will be made available?  Or of the cost?

I love the idea of a long magic pave alhambra.


----------



## Coconuts40

Glamslam said:


> Wandering Place Vendôme in Paris...




Wow Glamslam.  Thank you for sharing your photos!  Absolutely stunning, and I am falling in love with anything that is alhambra pave because of these photos!!  I need to stop reading this thread, my wishlist just keeps growing


----------



## Coconuts40

XZbabes said:


> Fell in love at first sight, brought home these instead ...



Hi XZbabes.  Congratulations, these are stunning!
Enjoy


----------



## Candice0985

BBC said:


> The BC LE was pink gold with white mop, and it was available with or without the diamond. I wear mine almost every day. How about a pink gold single motif with diamonds???



that would be gorgeous as well!! i'm always so curious about the upcoming LE pendants!

i'm so glad I got one of the 2014 necklaces the grey MOP is such a great neutral! I also love the BC LE, this would be at the top of my list for colour/material combinations 

I rarely see photos of it though! it's a treat when they pop up


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Candice0985 said:


> was the breast cancer awareness pendant pink MOP? that's what I was guessing would be next! I thought the BC awareness was white mop with pink gold?
> 
> 
> 
> i'm sticking with my guess of pink MOP with RG and a diamond



You are correct.white mop with pink gold.
I'm not aware of pink mother of pearl ....


----------



## Candice0985

texasgirliegirl said:


> You are correct.white mop with pink gold.
> I'm not aware of pink mother of pearl ....



exactly  maybe they'll surprise us with a new colour of MOP! i'm letting my imagination get carried away....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Candice0985 said:


> exactly  maybe they'll surprise us with a new colour of MOP! i'm letting my imagination get carried away....



I suppose they could dye mop like they do pearls but I doubt this is going to be it. 
Somebody's SM is bound to share. It's only a matter if time and certainly fun to speculate. 
I'm guessing pink gold. VCA doesn't have many offerings in pg so this one would not surprise me.


----------



## pigleto972001

Have they done chalcedony w a diamond yet? I saw a chart w years' past LE pendants but forgot where it was


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pigleto972001 said:


> Have they done chalcedony w a diamond yet? I saw a chart w years' past LE pendants but forgot where it was



That would be beautiful.


----------



## Mutiny

For those asking to see the edition vendome blue sevres  YG/diamonds necklace here it is. I wear it almost every day!


----------



## Candice0985

Mutiny said:


> For those asking to see the edition vendome blue sevres  YG/diamonds necklace here it is. I wear it almost every day!



it's absolutely gorgeous! is it alternating sevres motif- YG motif- diamond pave motif?


----------



## HeidiDavis

Mutiny said:


> For those asking to see the edition vendome blue sevres  YG/diamonds necklace here it is. I wear it almost every day!




What a treasure!  Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Mutiny

Candice0985 said:


> it's absolutely gorgeous! is it alternating sevres motif- YG motif- diamond pave motif?



Thank you!  It is just the 2 types alternating- Sevres alternating with diamonds (I think the poor phone picture makes some look like just YG motif)


----------



## ChaneLisette

Mutiny said:


> For those asking to see the edition vendome blue sevres  YG/diamonds necklace here it is. I wear it almost every day!




Simply breathtaking! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## pigleto972001

Mutiny said:


> For those asking to see the edition vendome blue sevres  YG/diamonds necklace here it is. I wear it almost every day!




Amaaaaaaaazing! 
Oh I think one motif is flipped  it's gorgeous !!!!


----------



## CATEYES

Mutiny said:


> For those asking to see the edition vendome blue sevres  YG/diamonds necklace here it is. I wear it almost every day!



Beautiful Mutiny!


----------



## Mutiny

A better photo...


----------



## Suzie

Mutiny said:


> A better photo...



What a stunning necklace and I can see why you wear it almost every day.


----------



## Mutiny

Suzie said:


> What a stunning necklace and I can see why you wear it almost every day.



Thanks so much!


----------



## perleegirl

Mutiny said:


> For those asking to see the edition vendome blue sevres  YG/diamonds necklace here it is. I wear it almost every day!




That's a dream piece! I just have to ask...what does it retail for? Just breathtaking! &#128525;


----------



## Notorious Pink

pigleto972001 said:


> Have they done chalcedony w a diamond yet? I saw a chart w years' past LE pendants but forgot where it was




I love chalcedony, but am I the only one that finds it similar to mop? That's why I didn't get the 2014 LE - do I need white mop AND gray mop (DONT answer that!!!)? I really wish VCA would expand their stone offerings a bit.



Mutiny said:


> A better photo...




Aaaaaaaahmazing!!!


----------



## allure244

Mutiny said:


> A better photo...




Wow what a spectacular piece!!!


----------



## pigleto972001

I agree bbc it is similar to MOP but it costs quite a bit more!! It's gorgeous &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## stylemechanel

Mutiny said:


> For those asking to see the edition vendome blue sevres  YG/diamonds necklace here it is. I wear it almost every day!



So beautiful Mutiny!


----------



## PhoenixH

Mutiny said:


> A better photo...



This has got to be one of the most amazing piece I've seen!!! Love it! &#128525;


----------



## PhoenixH

texasgirliegirl said:


> The navy is likely porcelain.
> There was also pink porcelain at one time.



Ooh alternating pink porcelain with diamond motifs would be soooo divine!


----------



## Mutiny

Mutiny said:


> A better photo...



Thank you everyone for all the kind comments.  It gets a lot of attention, more than my other VCA pieces. When I have walked into VCA boutiques in the US, The SA always comment that they have never seen one in person. My understanding from Vendome is that only 50 pieces were made.  I am so lucky hubby got it for me for Christmas


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Mutiny said:


> Thank you everyone for all the kind comments.  It gets a lot of attention, more than my other VCA pieces. When I have walked into VCA boutiques in the US, The SA always comment that they have never seen one in person. My understanding from Vendome is that only 50 pieces were made.  I am so lucky hubby got it for me for Christmas



Such a special true collectors piece!!


----------



## CATEYES

Hello VCA friends! Sharing my humble VCA collection as my DH just let me open my Valentine's Day gift early.


----------



## CATEYES

Also sharing close ups of the two sweet necklaces we had lengthened.  Two inches is complimentary, then we added another two.  They are super lightweight and I love that I can wear so many ways and with other necklaces if I so desire do to the jump rings (I believe they are called).


----------



## bags to die for

Mutiny said:


> For those asking to see the edition vendome blue sevres  YG/diamonds necklace here it is. I wear it almost every day!



Amazing.

The Vendome SA let me have a look at it (and to compare porcelain against lapis). I could die.


----------



## stylemechanel

CATEYES said:


> Hello VCA friends! Sharing my humble VCA collection as my DH just let me open my Valentine's Day gift early.



Happy Valentine's Day Cateyes!!! I don't consider your collection humble at all - merely perfect! Congrats!


----------



## PhoenixH

CATEYES said:


> Hello VCA friends! Sharing my humble VCA collection as my DH just let me open my Valentine's Day gift early.




Congrats and lovely collection Cateyes! Happy valentines!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

CATEYES said:


> Hello VCA friends! Sharing my humble VCA collection as my DH just let me open my Valentine's Day gift early.



So special for valentines day.


----------



## I'll take two

CATEYES said:


> Also sharing close ups of the two sweet necklaces we had lengthened.  Two inches is complimentary, then we added another two.  They are super lightweight and I love that I can wear so many ways and with other necklaces if I so desire do to the jump rings (I believe they are called).


Very pretty collection .It is good to have extra length and jump rings 


Mutiny said:


> A better photo...



Stunning


----------



## bocagirl

Mutiny said:


> A better photo...



The necklace is *STUNNING*!  Congratulations!


----------



## drpn21

Mutiny said:


> A better photo...




So gorgeous!


----------



## ChaneLisette

CATEYES said:


> Hello VCA friends! Sharing my humble VCA collection as my DH just let me open my Valentine's Day gift early.




Beautiful collection! I love the carnelian sweets.


----------



## Sparkledolll

CATEYES said:


> Also sharing close ups of the two sweet necklaces we had lengthened.  Two inches is complimentary, then we added another two.  They are super lightweight and I love that I can wear so many ways and with other necklaces if I so desire do to the jump rings (I believe they are called).



So so pretty, you make me want to add sweets necklaces to my small collection also.


----------



## Glamslam

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> wow. is that a full paved diamond motif bracelet and necklace?&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Yes it is... All paved diamond &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## MegsVC

Mutiny said:


> A better photo...



Ohhh this is my absolute dream piece of jewlery.. If I could only own one piece in my life, this would be it. So stunning.


----------



## phillj12

Mutiny said:


> A better photo...




Stunning!!


----------



## Coconuts40

Mutiny said:


> A better photo...



Wow Mutiny, what a stunning piece!I
Oh yes, I would also wear this every day if I owned it.


----------



## Coconuts40

CATEYES said:


> Hello VCA friends! Sharing my humble VCA collection as my DH just let me open my Valentine's Day gift early.



Hi Cateyes.  What a beautiful Valentine's day gift.  
Enjoy your pieces, made more special when given by your husband


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> Also sharing close ups of the two sweet necklaces we had lengthened.  Two inches is complimentary, then we added another two.  They are super lightweight and I love that I can wear so many ways and with other necklaces if I so desire do to the jump rings (I believe they are called).



Hi CATEYES!  Very sweet Valentine's Day!  Love your sweet collections on you!  I am very happy for you!


----------



## PennyD2911

CATEYES said:


> Also sharing close ups of the two sweet necklaces we had lengthened.  Two inches is complimentary, then we added another two.  They are super lightweight and I love that I can wear so many ways and with other necklaces if I so desire do to the jump rings (I believe they are called).




Congrats CATEYES ~ Enjoy


----------



## PennyD2911

Mutiny said:


> A better photo...




Beautiful!! Thank you for sharing your pic with us.


----------



## Suzie

CATEYES said:


> Hello VCA friends! Sharing my humble VCA collection as my DH just let me open my Valentine's Day gift early.



Your collection is stunning.


----------



## Longchamp

Mutiny, your necklace is gorgeous luxury.  Love love it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tutushopper

Mutiny said:


> For those asking to see the edition vendome blue sevres  YG/diamonds necklace here it is. I wear it almost every day!



This is absolutely stunning!


----------



## tutushopper

CATEYES said:


> Hello VCA friends! Sharing my humble VCA collection as my DH just let me open my Valentine's Day gift early.



Oh my, what a beautiful well rounded collection you have!


----------



## marksuzy

Wow! I just received a box of Maison du Chocolat chocolates from my VCA SA via Fed Ex for Valentines Day!


----------



## hopingoneday

CATEYES said:


> Hello VCA friends! Sharing my humble VCA collection as my DH just let me open my Valentine's Day gift early.




Such a lovely collection.  Enjoy your pretty pieces!


----------



## hopingoneday

Mutiny said:


> A better photo...




I drooled over this at Place Vendome but alas decided that poor hubs would have a heart attack if I bought it!  Enjoy your gorgeous necklace - I'll live vicariously through you!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

marksuzy said:


> Wow! I just received a box of Maison du Chocolat chocolates from my VCA SA via Fed Ex for Valentines Day!
> 
> View attachment 2894833




How thoughtful!


----------



## NYCGIRLY

Which do you ladies prefer for daily wear...

I am in between Alhambra Clover, Mother of Pearl and Onyx earnings.


----------



## ChaneLisette

NYCGIRLY said:


> Which do you ladies prefer for daily wear...
> 
> I am in between Alhambra Clover, Mother of Pearl and Onyx earnings.



I just bought the MOP because I think they will stand out from my dark hair and will match my daily jewelry more.


----------



## stylemechanel

NYCGIRLY said:


> Which do you ladies prefer for daily wear...
> 
> I am in between Alhambra Clover, Mother of Pearl and Onyx earnings.




Hi NYCGIRLY, I have the onyx ear clips and wear them all the time. In my mind they go with everything and are the perfect classic starter piece.


----------



## pedsdds

out to dinner with DH!


----------



## stylemechanel

pedsdds said:


> View attachment 2895385
> 
> out to dinner with DH!



So very very pretty, Pedsdds.


----------



## chaneljewel

Mutiny said:


> A better photo...



Absolutely fabulous!   Love!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pedsdds said:


> View attachment 2895385
> 
> out to dinner with DH!


Such a pretty icy blue.
Your lotus earrings are beautiful, too.


----------



## Harpgirl

Gorgeous earrings, stunning necklace.  Wonderful combo.  So happy!


----------



## PennyD2911

pedsdds said:


> View attachment 2895385
> 
> out to dinner with DH!




Gorgeous! You wear both beautifully.


----------



## ccho82

allure244 said:


> Will you be layering the piece or wearing it by itself? My vote is for the vintage onyx pendant yg. I tried on the sweet butterfly necklace and it is pretty small to wear by itself. It looks cute layered but I feel like the vintage alhambra size is a better size to wear solo and also more timeless. Have you had a chance to try on the sweet necklace? I think it also depends on the size of the person. Even though I felt the sweet was too small to wear by itself on me (but cute to layer with my other VCA pendants) it looked good on my friend but she is about 5 feet tall and maybe 95 pounds?



Thanks for your thoughts. I think my heart is set on the vintage onyx. Do you know if there is a charge to lengthen the necklace? The last time I called the SA said it will take at least 4 months for the onyx to arrive so I'd rather them to lengthen it when I order it so that I don't have to send it back again. I think I read somewhere that they will lengthen up to 2" free of charge?


----------



## alana40

Hi everyone, I need a bit of help here. Anyone that own Vintage Alhambra necklace. Can be any colour. Can you please kindly post a photo of the necklace being worn .So I can get some idea the sizes of the pendent and necklace itself on the real person. We don't have VCA store here in Australia so I would have to ask a friend to purchase for me while she's on holiday. I just hope that the chain is not to dainty and may be easily break.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## alana40

barbie444 said:


> Finally joined the VCA Club, I have been wanting this for a very long time but for some reason I always end up spending my money on purses next up is the Vintage Alhambra earclips.


 Would be so kind to post a photo of you wearing the necklace. I would like to see the size of the pendent on real person. Thank you


----------



## allure244

ccho82 said:


> Thanks for your thoughts. I think my heart is set on the vintage onyx. Do you know if there is a charge to lengthen the necklace? The last time I called the SA said it will take at least 4 months for the onyx to arrive so I'd rather them to lengthen it when I order it so that I don't have to send it back again. I think I read somewhere that they will lengthen up to 2" free of charge?




I remember reading on this thread about VCA offering 2" of lengthening free of charge as well. I have not lengthened any of my pendants so I'm not 100% sure. Maybe some other ladies can confirm.


----------



## cung

alana40 said:


> Hi everyone, I need a bit of help here. Anyone that own Vintage Alhambra necklace. Can be any colour. Can you please kindly post a photo of the necklace being worn .So I can get some idea the sizes of the pendent and necklace itself on the real person. We don't have VCA store here in Australia so I would have to ask a friend to purchase for me while she's on holiday. I just hope that the chain is not to dainty and may be easily break.  Thank you in advance.



Here is mine wearing the onyx vintage pendant in its full length. Hope it helps


----------



## alana40

cung said:


> Here is mine wearing the onyx vintage pendant in its full length. Hope it helps


 
Can I please have the photo as well. Thank you kindly


----------



## PennyD2911

allure244 said:


> I remember reading on this thread about VCA offering 2" of lengthening free of charge as well. I have not lengthened any of my pendants so I'm not 100% sure. Maybe some other ladies can confirm.




That is correct.  The additional 2" added to the length is complimentary at the time of purchase or within the first 90 days.


----------



## Metrowestmama

pigleto972001 said:


> Ah! I would love grey mop in a 5 or 10 motif  sigh.



Me too. {double sigh}


----------



## Metrowestmama

bags to die for said:


> I know the material but if I tell you, my SA might get into a lot of trouble!



I'm probably the minority but hope they do something in WG!!


----------



## kimber418

Mutiny said:


> For those asking to see the edition vendome blue sevres  YG/diamonds necklace here it is. I wear it almost every day!




This is gorgeous.  One of my all time favorite VCA pieces!  It looks beautiful on you and I am so happy you wear it so much!


----------



## perleegirl

pedsdds said:


> View attachment 2895385
> 
> out to dinner with DH!



Beautiful! Are these the small or large Lotus earrings?


----------



## Fabulousity630

pedsdds said:


> View attachment 2895385
> 
> out to dinner with DH!




Lovely! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fabulousity630

Mutiny said:


> For those asking to see the edition vendome blue sevres  YG/diamonds necklace here it is. I wear it almost every day!




I can see why! So gorgeous! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## pedsdds

stylemechanel said:


> So very very pretty, Pedsdds.







texasgirliegirl said:


> Such a pretty icy blue.
> Your lotus earrings are beautiful, too.







Harpgirl said:


> Gorgeous earrings, stunning necklace.  Wonderful combo.  So happy!







PennyD2911 said:


> Gorgeous! You wear both beautifully.







perleegirl said:


> Beautiful! Are these the small or large Lotus earrings?







Fabulousity630 said:


> Lovely! Thanks for sharing!




thank you friends! &#9786;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

perleegirl, they are the small ones!


----------



## cung

alana40 said:


> Can I please have the photo as well. Thank you kindly



I am sorry, don't know how it wasn't attached


----------



## HeidiDavis

ccho82 said:


> Thanks for your thoughts. I think my heart is set on the vintage onyx. Do you know if there is a charge to lengthen the necklace? The last time I called the SA said it will take at least 4 months for the onyx to arrive so I'd rather them to lengthen it when I order it so that I don't have to send it back again. I think I read somewhere that they will lengthen up to 2" free of charge?






Hi, ccho82!  I see cung has posted a lovely photo of her vintage Alhambra pendant in onyx.  I have one too, but I am so terrible with technology that I really don't know how to dig it up and attach it.  It's on page 168 of this thread, though, if you want to see.  I ultimately had one inch added in length since that pic was taken.  I am a bit on the tall side and don't like my necklaces too tight.  Yes, the additional length was complimentary.  It was my first VCA piece and is still my favorite.  I think it's a great choice!


----------



## Coconuts40

pedsdds said:


> View attachment 2895385
> 
> out to dinner with DH!



Wow, pedsdds thank you for sharing your photo.

I have such a long VCA wish list at this moment (the problem with reading this thread).  However, for my future earring purchase, the pave lotus earrings have been on the top of my list for a while now.  Your photo just solidified my decision.  I love the way they look with your chalcedony, which also looks stunning on you.  The lotus  goes so well with the vintage alhambra collection.

 You look gorgeous, and hope you had a wonderful dinner


----------



## stylemechanel

Happy Valentine's Day ladies! May your VCA wish come true today.


----------



## Blingaddict

pedsdds said:


> View attachment 2895385
> 
> out to dinner with DH!




Gorgeous &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## Blingaddict

My 3 motif Alhambra earrings in white gold- in action


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I've recently decided to add a malachite bracelet to my 20 motif necklace.  Have any of you had a hard time matching the color of the two?  I'm trying to figure out if I can just order it, or if I need to take my necklace in and try to match it in person.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> I've recently decided to add a malachite bracelet to my 20 motif necklace.  Have any of you had a hard time matching the color of the two?  I'm trying to figure out if I can just order it, or if I need to take my necklace in and try to match it in person.



When malachite was first released my SA had me specify my preference re color/ character. Although I typically order two ten motifs for malachite I ordered a 20 because of matching issues. The malachite can be dark or very light green. The lines can be rather straight or very curvy. The striations can be thick white or a thinner white with broader dark green stripes. I would highly recommend taking your necklace in to match the bracelet. 
Malachite is SO beautiful. Are you enjoying yours? I'll admit that I wear my earrings more often than my necklace although I do plan to wear it this Spring.


----------



## Hed Kandi

pedsdds said:


> View attachment 2895385
> 
> out to dinner with DH!



Loving the lotus!


----------



## Hed Kandi

Mutiny said:


> A better photo...



Stunning!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

texasgirliegirl said:


> When malachite was first released my SA had me specify my preference re color/ character. Although I typically order two ten motifs for malachite I ordered a 20 because of matching issues. The malachite can be dark or very light green. The lines can be rather straight or very curvy. The striations can be thick white or a thinner white with broader dark green stripes. I would highly recommend taking your necklace in to match the bracelet.
> Malachite is SO beautiful. Are you enjoying yours? I'll admit that I wear my earrings more often than my necklace although I do plan to wear it this Spring.



Oh, shoot!  I was afraid of that, TGG.  I think I'll see if my SA can get a few in so I can choose the one that most closely matches.  Though, I never wear the bracelets as bracelets..I just use them to add length to my necklace.  

TGG, I resisted buying malachite when it first came out, but now, it's my second favorite.


----------



## Sparkledolll

alana40 said:


> Hi everyone, I need a bit of help here. Anyone that own Vintage Alhambra necklace. Can be any colour. Can you please kindly post a photo of the necklace being worn .So I can get some idea the sizes of the pendent and necklace itself on the real person. We don't have VCA store here in Australia so I would have to ask a friend to purchase for me while she's on holiday. I just hope that the chain is not to dainty and may be easily break.  Thank you in advance.



Just got the Sweet Alhambra and Vintage alhambra necklace in MOP for valentines! &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## stylemechanel

Blingaddict said:


> My 3 motif Alhambra earrings in white gold- in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2895827



Those earrings look great on you Blingaddict!


----------



## stylemechanel

Natalie j said:


> Just got the Sweet Alhambra and Vintage alhambra necklace in MOP for valentines! &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;



I love how you layered it all Natalie. They look great on you! Your photo makes me want to change my mind about my next piece and do something like you.


----------



## kimber418

pedsdds said:


> View attachment 2895385
> 
> out to dinner with DH!




These earrings are beautiful on you.  You look gorgeous!


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> Happy Valentine's Day ladies! May your VCA wish come true today.




Happy Vday To You!&#128151;


----------



## stylemechanel

PennyD2911 said:


> Happy Vday To You!&#128151;



Thank you!


----------



## hopingoneday

cung said:


> I am sorry, don't know how it wasn't attached




Pretty!!!


----------



## hopingoneday

pedsdds said:


> View attachment 2895385
> 
> out to dinner with DH!




Just stunning - so timeless, elegant and feminine!  Hope you had a lovely dinner with your DH.


----------



## pedsdds

Coconuts40 said:


> Wow, pedsdds thank you for sharing your photo.
> 
> 
> 
> I have such a long VCA wish list at this moment (the problem with reading this thread).  However, for my future earring purchase, the pave lotus earrings have been on the top of my list for a while now.  Your photo just solidified my decision.  I love the way they look with your chalcedony, which also looks stunning on you.  The lotus  goes so well with the vintage alhambra collection.
> 
> 
> 
> You look gorgeous, and hope you had a wonderful dinner







Blingaddict said:


> Gorgeous &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;




thank you ladies!! 

Coconuts40, I completely understand about the long VCA wishlist!! the lotus clips were a recent gift from DH and I can't adequately express how much I love them! My only regret is I didn't prioritize these sooner


----------



## hopingoneday

Blingaddict said:


> My 3 motif Alhambra earrings in white gold- in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2895827




These are soooo pretty.  I wish I could wear them but I am just too short to carry them off.


----------



## wren

pedsdds said:


> View attachment 2895385
> 
> out to dinner with DH!



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> Oh, shoot!  I was afraid of that, TGG.  I think I'll see if my SA can get a few in so I can choose the one that most closely matches.  Though, I never wear the bracelets as bracelets..I just use them to add length to my necklace.
> 
> TGG, I resisted buying malachite when it first came out, but now, it's my second favorite.


I love it, too!!!
What is your favorite??


----------



## perleegirl

pedsdds said:


> thank you friends! &#9786;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> perleegirl, they are the small ones!



Thank you! I have been contemplating them, but now I know I must have them.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

texasgirliegirl said:


> I love it, too!!!
> What is your favorite??



That's easy.turquoise!    How about you??


----------



## birkin10600

I really love looking at this photo especially her earrings! Is this a small or large size frivole yg earrings? Thanks in advance lovely ladies!


----------



## Junkenpo

That's a great picture for how amazing the small frivole are!


----------



## Sparkledolll

pedsdds said:


> View attachment 2895385
> 
> out to dinner with DH!



So Clasically beautiful!


----------



## alana40

Natalie j said:


> Just got the Sweet Alhambra and Vintage alhambra necklace in MOP for valentines! &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


 Oh wow..... congrats   
They are really beautiful.


----------



## alana40

cung said:


> I am sorry, don't know how it wasn't attached




Thank you so much for a beautiful photo. Now I just need to do major saving $$$$. My friend is travelling to the USA and Hawaii in Sept. I might have enough to buy this lovely necklace by then.... thank you so much gain


----------



## Sparkledolll

stylemechanel said:


> I love how you layered it all Natalie. They look great on you! Your photo makes me want to change my mind about my next piece and do something like you.



How nice, Thank you so much! I look through a lot of photos here for inspiration   . 
I specifically went into VCA today to try on vintage Alhambra in Onyx as I thought I would prefer it and could swap it with the MOP I got. Onyx looks stunning in pictures on other ladies but totally "flat" on me so I am glad that I got the chance to try it on. So so happy with my new necklaces, thanks for letting me share


----------



## texasgirliegirl

birkin10600 said:


> I really love looking at this photo especially her earrings! Is this a small or large size frivole yg earrings? Thanks in advance lovely ladies!



Small


----------



## ccho82

HeidiDavis said:


> Hi, ccho82!  I see cung has posted a lovely photo of her vintage Alhambra pendant in onyx.  I have one too, but I am so terrible with technology that I really don't know how to dig it up and attach it.  It's on page 168 of this thread, though, if you want to see.  I ultimately had one inch added in length since that pic was taken.  I am a bit on the tall side and don't like my necklaces too tight.  Yes, the additional length was complimentary.  It was my first VCA piece and is still my favorite.  I think it's a great choice!



Thank you for the response. So after lengthening it do you still have the option of wearing it short? Ie. Do they insert an extra loop for you to wear it longer? I hope you know what I mean...i'm not very good at explaining :S


----------



## NewBe

pedsdds said:


> View attachment 2895385
> 
> out to dinner with DH!


beautiful chalcedony color.  thanks for sharing the picture.  i have been looking for pictures for the 20 motif vintage alhambra in chalcedony color to see how it looks on people.

how do you like your necklace?  is easy to maintenance (ie the stone doesn't get scratch easily)? and is the color easy to match? and can be worn casually?

thanks.


----------



## allure244

ccho82 said:


> Thank you for the response. So after lengthening it do you still have the option of wearing it short? Ie. Do they insert an extra loop for you to wear it longer? I hope you know what I mean...i'm not very good at explaining :S



I would definitely ask for a jump ring so you have the option of wearing it at different lengths. If you buy an original (unaltered) pendant there are already two different options for lengths

Hopefully if you get it lengthened VCA just adds another jump ring or two so you would have 3 or 4 length options.


----------



## ccho82

allure244 said:


> I would definitely ask for a jump ring so you have the option of wearing it at different lengths. If you buy an original (unaltered) pendant there are already two different options for lengths
> 
> Hopefully if you get it lengthened VCA just adds another jump ring or two so you would have 3 or 4 length options.



Thank you very much allure244 for responding to my questions. Greatly appreciated


----------



## PhoenixH

I've been trying to upload photos via my phone app and iPad apps but to no avail  I keep getting an error. Can anyone advise how I could upload pictures?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> That's easy.turquoise!    How about you??



Turquoise is the most beautiful. It was my first piece. I don't wear if the most often, though. 
I wear onyx the most often but if I had the opportunity to trade it for gray mop THAT would be my favorite. I keep crossing my fingers that it will be the next release...it's going to be a long wait unless I have it made bespoke.


----------



## pedsdds

NewBe said:


> beautiful chalcedony color.  thanks for sharing the picture.  i have been looking for pictures for the 20 motif vintage alhambra in chalcedony color to see how it looks on people.
> 
> 
> 
> how do you like your necklace?  is easy to maintenance (ie the stone doesn't get scratch easily)? and is the color easy to match? and can be worn casually?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.




thank you NewBe! I absolutely love chalcedony and would encourage anyone to consider this stone. it has been durable - no scratches anywhere that I can see although I am relatively careful with my long necklaces. I definitely think the color is very easy to match, especially since I usually wear mostly neutrals. I especially love that it is not a stone you see very often &#128153; the translucency makes it appear different with different outfits, and it's definitely one you can dress up or down (I have it in a 10+10+5 motif so that also adds to its versatility). I hope that helps!


----------



## pedsdds

hopingoneday said:


> Just stunning - so timeless, elegant and feminine!  Hope you had a lovely dinner with your DH.







wren said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!







Natalie j said:


> So Clasically beautiful!




thank you sweet friends! so happy that we can all share each other's love for VCA &#128536;


----------



## ChaneLisette

pedsdds said:


> thank you NewBe! I absolutely love chalcedony and would encourage anyone to consider this stone. it has been durable - no scratches anywhere that I can see although I am relatively careful with my long necklaces. I definitely think the color is very easy to match, especially since I usually wear mostly neutrals. I especially love that it is not a stone you see very often &#128153; the translucency makes it appear different with different outfits, and it's definitely one you can dress up or down (I have it in a 10+10+5 motif so that also adds to its versatility). I hope that helps!




I love your chalcedony! I have the pendant and was considering the 5-motif but now I may just get the 10.  I love my pendant because it can look blue, lavender, icy, and grey depending on my outfit. I thought the bracelet would look nice with my WG MOP and be a nice addition to my collection. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## hopingoneday

PhoenixH said:


> I've been trying to upload photos via my phone app and iPad apps but to no avail  I keep getting an error. Can anyone advise how I could upload pictures?




Resize the photos to make them smaller - that should help. This is easy to do in iPhoto.


----------



## hopingoneday

TGG,
I tried to do YG/gray MOP as a SO and was turned down w/out explanation. Annoying as we know they've done it for at least one TPFer!


----------



## lebagfairy

hopingoneday said:


> TGG,
> I tried to do YG/gray MOP as a SO and was turned down w/out explanation. Annoying as we know they've done it for at least one TPFer!


 
YG gray MOP is also my dream combo! I have the holiday pendant but would love it as a 10 motif necklace. I also love the ring but am afraid I would scratch the mop while wearing it as a ring. The gray is so much more modern and less dainty than the white mop, I wish they would release it.


----------



## pedsdds

ChaneLisette said:


> I love your chalcedony! I have the pendant and was considering the 5-motif but now I may just get the 10.  I love my pendant because it can look blue, lavender, icy, and grey depending on my outfit. I thought the bracelet would look nice with my WG MOP and be a nice addition to my collection. Decisions, decisions...




so happy to hear you love your chalcedony as well! that is a tough decision... it would look gorgeous next to a WG MOP but a 10 motif would be so amazing! decisions decisions... sorry I'm no help!


----------



## HeidiDavis

ccho82 said:


> Thank you very much allure244 for responding to my questions. Greatly appreciated


 


Hi, ccho82!  Just saw your question (I was out of town).  Allure244 is right--VCA is _supposed_ to add the jump rings on so you would have several options of lengths when wearing the pendant.  Unfortunately, on mine they left only the shortest jump ring and took off what would have been the middle one, if that makes sense.  I would have liked it if they had left the longer one and then the new one, as I never intend to wear the necklace at its shortest length.  My suggestion would be when you request the additional length, be sure you are VERY specific that you want the older jump rings left on.  Hope that helps!


----------



## tutushopper

Natalie j said:


> Just got the Sweet Alhambra and Vintage alhambra necklace in MOP for valentines! &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;



Beautiful layer of gorgeous jewelry!


----------



## tutushopper

Blingaddict said:


> My 3 motif Alhambra earrings in white gold- in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2895827



These look amazing!


----------



## tutushopper

pedsdds said:


> View attachment 2895385
> 
> out to dinner with DH!



Gorgeous pairing of those stunning earrings and that fabulous necklace!


----------



## HeidiDavis

ccho82 said:


> Thank you very much allure244 for responding to my questions. Greatly appreciated




If you look on page 293, CATEYES has a picture of a Sweet Alhambra chain that has been lengthened.  It has three different jump rings for three different lengths.  My pendant only has two jump rings for some reason. I wish they had left the middle one.    Make sure when you request the lengthening that you tell them you want ALL of the jump rings still attached.


----------



## Suzie

Blingaddict said:


> My 3 motif Alhambra earrings in white gold- in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2895827


Gorgeous, these are on my wish list.


Natalie j said:


> Just got the Sweet Alhambra and Vintage alhambra necklace in MOP for valentines! &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;



Great photo, they look lovely layered.


----------



## Suzie

alana40 said:


> Thank you so much for a beautiful photo. Now I just need to do major saving $$$$. My friend is travelling to the USA and Hawaii in Sept. I might have enough to buy this lovely necklace by then.... thank you so much gain



Definitely, get the necklace. I have the MOP vintage necklace and wear to almost every day. I have had mine for about 5 years, the chain is not too delicate at all.

As we do not have VCA here you rarely see anyone wearing it so that makes it more special. In Hawaii the VCA is in Neiman Marcus.


----------



## ccho82

HeidiDavis said:


> Hi, ccho82!  Just saw your question (I was out of town).  Allure244 is right--VCA is _supposed_ to add the jump rings on so you would have several options of lengths when wearing the pendant.  Unfortunately, on mine they left only the shortest jump ring and took off what would have been the middle one, if that makes sense.  I would have liked it if they had left the longer one and then the new one, as I never intend to wear the necklace at its shortest length.  My suggestion would be when you request the additional length, be sure you are VERY specific that you want the older jump rings left on.  Hope that helps!



Good to know. Thank you!!


----------



## allure244

ccho82 said:


> Thank you very much allure244 for responding to my questions. Greatly appreciated





HeidiDavis said:


> Hi, ccho82!  Just saw your question (I was out of town).  Allure244 is right--VCA is _supposed_ to add the jump rings on so you would have several options of lengths when wearing the pendant.  Unfortunately, on mine they left only the shortest jump ring and took off what would have been the middle one, if that makes sense.  I would have liked it if they had left the longer one and then the new one, as I never intend to wear the necklace at its shortest length.  My suggestion would be when you request the additional length, be sure you are VERY specific that you want the older jump rings left on.  Hope that helps!



you're very welcome ccho82  love how helpful so many other tpfers have been for me too :tpfrox:

thanks HeidiDavis for that useful bit of information. good to know in case i decide to get things altered in the future. seems like with vca you have to be very specific about how you want your alterations done or you might get something different than what you expected.


----------



## PhoenixH

hopingoneday said:


> Resize the photos to make them smaller - that should help. This is easy to do in iPhoto.




Thanks for the tip! I tried resizing but for some reason still receive an error


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hopingoneday said:


> TGG,
> I tried to do YG/gray MOP as a SO and was turned down w/out explanation. Annoying as we know they've done it for at least one TPFer!



That's so disappointing. 
I would want gray mop with rg. Just like the LE pendant. It's so incredibly beautiful.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lebagfairy said:


> YG gray MOP is also my dream combo! I have the holiday pendant but would love it as a 10 motif necklace. I also love the ring but am afraid I would scratch the mop while wearing it as a ring. The gray is so much more modern and less dainty than the white mop, I wish they would release it.



VCA feels a little like Hermes in this respect. Some special orders get approved while others don't without reason. It's strange. One of the reasons I'm not persuing this right now is that it's not worth it to me to pay a 30% premium. The SA insists this is not standard but I still just want to wait and see what comes out next before I go that route. I probably have too much vintage Alhambra and would like to add another pave piece ( earrings)....
We shall see. 
As much as I love and wear my onyx I feel that the gray mop could easily replace it.


----------



## hopingoneday

texasgirliegirl said:


> That's so disappointing.
> 
> I would want gray mop with rg. Just like the LE pendant. It's so incredibly beautiful.




Yes!!! That would be so lovely!  I may try again in a year or two if they don't come out with any new gray mop pieces.  I agree that it would be really versatile.


----------



## hopingoneday

PhoenixH said:


> Thanks for the tip! I tried resizing but for some reason still receive an error




Ugh that's too bad.  So sorry.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hopingoneday said:


> Yes!!! That would be so lovely!  I may try again in a year or two if they don't come out with any new gray mop pieces.  I agree that it would be really versatile.


 Did you try the NYC boutique by chance??


----------



## HeidiDavis

allure244 said:


> you're very welcome ccho82  love how helpful so many other tpfers have been for me too :tpfrox:
> 
> thanks HeidiDavis for that useful bit of information. good to know in case i decide to get things altered in the future. seems like with vca you have to be very specific about how you want your alterations done or you might get something different than what you expected.


 
You're so welcome!  I've learned a ton here from all of the other ladies.  When you don't live near a VCA boutique (and I do not), the help from others with more experience and more extensive collections can be invaluable!


----------



## PhoenixH

hopingoneday said:


> Ugh that's too bad.  So sorry.




Thanks anyway for the advice, much appreciated! I've been trying all methods using iPhone, iPad, apps and regular browser methods to attach my pictures and it's all not working. Even re-sizing doesn't seem to help. I have been wanting to share some pictures to contribute to this thread but guess will need to get this sorted photo uploading thing sorted out first! 

I have been indulgent and got myself a 10 + 5 morif YG Alhambra last month and the YG  perlee bangle on Vday as a valentine gift to myself! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## hopingoneday

PhoenixH said:


> Thanks anyway for the advice, much appreciated! I've been trying all methods using iPhone, iPad, apps and regular browser methods to attach my pictures and it's all not working. Even re-sizing doesn't seem to help. I have been wanting to share some pictures to contribute to this thread but guess will need to get this sorted photo uploading thing sorted out first!
> 
> I have been indulgent and got myself a 10 + 5 morif YG Alhambra last month and the YG  perlee bangle on Vday as a valentine gift to myself! &#9786;&#65039;




Wow what great choices-  so funny, exactly those are my most-worn VCA pieces, hands down (although I don't have the 5-motif, just the 10 and the perlee).  Love!!!!!


----------



## hopingoneday

texasgirliegirl said:


> Did you try the NYC boutique by chance??




No, do you think I should?


----------



## NewBe

pedsdds said:


> thank you NewBe! I absolutely love chalcedony and would encourage anyone to consider this stone. it has been durable - no scratches anywhere that I can see although I am relatively careful with my long necklaces. I definitely think the color is very easy to match, especially since I usually wear mostly neutrals. I especially love that it is not a stone you see very often &#128153; the translucency makes it appear different with different outfits, and it's definitely one you can dress up or down (I have it in a 10+10+5 motif so that also adds to its versatility). I hope that helps!


thank you so much for your thoughts.  
the first time i see it on the website it caught my attention.  but i wasn't sure if my feeling biased since i love anything that is blue.  there is no VCA store close to me to try it on.  so, i've been thinking if i should order it online.  now, i'm more comfortable w the purchase.  
thanks again.


----------



## NewBe

pedsdds said:


> thank you NewBe! I absolutely love chalcedony and would encourage anyone to consider this stone. it has been durable - no scratches anywhere that I can see although I am relatively careful with my long necklaces. I definitely think the color is very easy to match, especially since I usually wear mostly neutrals. I especially love that it is not a stone you see very often &#128153; the translucency makes it appear different with different outfits, and it's definitely one you can dress up or down (I have it in a 10+10+5 motif so that also adds to its versatility). I hope that helps!


btw, any reason why you didn't get the 20?  is it just too boring?  when you have it connected 10+10, do you feel that it looks pretty much the same as 20?  ie will you noticed that they were connected?  i was thinking about getting 20, because i don't have any long necklace.  however, after reading the forum, i do feel tempted to get the 10s.  I guess, what would be the disadvantage of getting the 2 10s instead of 20?
thanks again


----------



## texasgirliegirl

NewBe said:


> btw, any reason why you didn't get the 20?  is it just too boring?  when you have it connected 10+10, do you feel that it looks pretty much the same as 20?  ie will you noticed that they were connected?  i was thinking about getting 20, because i don't have any long necklace.  however, after reading the forum, i do feel tempted to get the 10s.  I guess, what would be the disadvantage of getting the 2 10s instead of 20?
> thanks again



The two 10's will give you more options. 
The extra clasp really isn't noticeable.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hopingoneday said:


> No, do you think I should?



Yes. Definitely. 
It's the  " mother ship"...


----------



## NewBe

texasgirliegirl said:


> The two 10's will give you more options.
> The extra clasp really isn't noticeable.


got it.  thanks so much.
do you happen to have a picture showing how the two 10s are connected using the clasp?  i don't think i'll wear it short but is the 20s long enough to make 2 loops of short (if i want to wear it short)?  
i do agree with you that it does give more option =)


----------



## Blingaddict

tutushopper said:


> These look amazing!




Thank you tutushopper.


----------



## Blingaddict

Suzie said:


> Gorgeous, these are on my wish list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great photo, they look lovely layered.




Thank you Suzie.


----------



## cung

alana40 said:


> Thank you so much for a beautiful photo. Now I just need to do major saving $$$$. My friend is travelling to the USA and Hawaii in Sept. I might have enough to buy this lovely necklace by then.... thank you so much again



You are welcome  The nearest vca is 3 hours flight for me so I have to purchase without seeing it irl, that's why I totally understand what you have been through. But the ladies here on tpf is so helpful and wise, they will provide you lots of info even better than SA at the boutique, so do ask questions here before making your decision. I am so glad I got the onyx pendant, it's prefect for both dressy and casual look. And good luck with your purchase.


----------



## Sparkledolll

tutushopper said:


> Beautiful layer of gorgeous jewelry!





Suzie said:


> Great photo, they look lovely layered.



Thank you Ladies! I would like to get the 10 motif next. I've been swooning over pictures of the Turquiose but reading through this thread I see that it's hard to find.


----------



## CATEYES

Thanks to all the ladies who complimented my little collection Since TPF changed, not sure how to reply to many at once. All of your comments made me feel very special 

FYI-we had all 3 of my VCA necklaces lengthened. The 10 motif we added the complimentary 2 inches and both sweets the same but paid for 2 extra inches (two different prices: $60. at South Coast Plaza, CA and $85. NYC...not sure why). We never specified to leave the jump rings either time but I certainly am happy they did as it gives me more options. Now that you ladies mention it, if we ever ask for the same service, I will be certain to be specific in leaving all rings just in case. I believe what happens is if SA doesn't type that in specifically, it won't be done necessarily. 

HeideDavis-maybe you only have 2 jump rings because yours wasn't lengthened as long as mine. I must have a bigger neck than I thought-lol....but yikes ha ha!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

NewBe said:


> got it.  thanks so much.
> do you happen to have a picture showing how the two 10s are connected using the clasp?  i don't think i'll wear it short but is the 20s long enough to make 2 loops of short (if i want to wear it short)?
> i do agree with you that it does give more option =)



Sorry but I don't have photos to share. 
If you don't plan to ever wear the necklace short you should just buy a 20 motif.  You can wrap a 20 motif twice. The only thing to consider is that it can shift but this typically isn't an issue.


----------



## HeidiDavis

CATEYES said:


> Thanks to all the ladies who complimented my little collection Since TPF changed, not sure how to reply to many at once. All of your comments made me feel very special
> 
> FYI-we had all 3 of my VCA necklaces lengthened. The 10 motif we added the complimentary 2 inches and both sweets the same but paid for 2 extra inches (two different prices: $60. at South Coast Plaza, CA and $85. NYC...not sure why). We never specified to leave the jump rings either time but I certainly am happy they did as it gives me more options. Now that you ladies mention it, if we ever ask for the same service, I will be certain to be specific in leaving all rings just in case. I believe what happens is if SA doesn't type that in specifically, it won't be done necessarily.
> 
> HeideDavis-maybe you only have 2 jump rings because yours wasn't lengthened as long as mine. I must have a bigger neck than I thought-lol....but yikes ha ha!




CATEYES--you are so funny!  You don't have a big neck!  Your neck is perfect.  In fact, I am considering getting the MOP Sweet Alhambra pendant after seeing your pretty photo!  I know the chains on the Sweets are even shorter than the chains on the Vintage pendants, so I would have to have my Sweet pendant lengthened even more to be comfortable for me.


I soooo wish that they had left all three jump rings on my onyx pendant.  I'm wondering if they didn't because it wasn't actually sent in to New York to be altered.  My SA (in Chicago) said they use a local, VCA-approved jeweler for more minor alterations.  I'm thinking maybe this jeweler, though good, didn't know what VCA's normal procedure on lengthening was.  Just a possibility, I guess.


----------



## NYCGIRLY

Does anyone know if there is a VCA boutique in frankfurt airport? TIA!


----------



## arwen

NYCGIRLY said:


> Does anyone know if there is a VCA boutique in frankfurt airport? TIA!



As far as I know there isn´t any.


----------



## omniavincitamor

Gift from DH, sweet heart bracelet 

http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/109_zpswoiztddj.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1


----------



## CATEYES

HeidiDavis said:


> CATEYES--you are so funny!  You don't have a big neck!  Your neck is perfect.  In fact, I am considering getting the MOP Sweet Alhambra pendant after seeing your pretty photo!  I know the chains on the Sweets are even shorter than the chains on the Vintage pendants, so I would have to have my Sweet pendant lengthened even more to be comfortable for me.
> 
> 
> I soooo wish that they had left all three jump rings on my onyx pendant.  I'm wondering if they didn't because it wasn't actually sent in to New York to be altered.  My SA (in Chicago) said they use a local, VCA-approved jeweler for more minor alterations.  I'm thinking maybe this jeweler, though good, didn't know what VCA's normal procedure on lengthening was.  Just a possibility, I guess.



I'm not sure where CA sent my necklace but assumed NYC. The SA wasn't very friendly to us there, so I wouldn't ask her. That's why we keep buying from SA in NYC. NYC SA did tell my husband he looked up in their system what they did to my other sweet necklace and they repeated the same on next sweet. If your store won't do the 3 rings, if it were me I would buy from a different store or different SA that understood what I want and done by VCA next time. My SA is very professional and kind of you want his info please PM me. Can't wait to see what item you add next Love everyone's photos here-soooo enabling!


----------



## hopingoneday

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yes. Definitely.
> 
> It's the  " mother ship"...




I will try, although that would make me feel very guilty since I love my SA at my local store  she is wonderful!


----------



## phillj12

CATEYES said:


> Thanks to all the ladies who complimented my little collection Since TPF changed, not sure how to reply to many at once. All of your comments made me feel very special
> 
> 
> 
> FYI-we had all 3 of my VCA necklaces lengthened. The 10 motif we added the complimentary 2 inches and both sweets the same but paid for 2 extra inches (two different prices: $60. at South Coast Plaza, CA and $85. NYC...not sure why). We never specified to leave the jump rings either time but I certainly am happy they did as it gives me more options. Now that you ladies mention it, if we ever ask for the same service, I will be certain to be specific in leaving all rings just in case. I believe what happens is if SA doesn't type that in specifically, it won't be done necessarily.
> 
> 
> 
> HeideDavis-maybe you only have 2 jump rings because yours wasn't lengthened as long as mine. I must have a bigger neck than I thought-lol....but yikes ha ha!




You can have VCA add two inches? Wow, that would be amazing!


----------



## AmorNChanel

Hello VCA ladies!  I have been reading this thread for a while now.  I am in sooooo in love with every single piece.  You all have the most amazing collection. I am happy to be able to post a recent anniversary gift from my sweet DH. It was a difficult decision deciding which stone to get. I tried mop, onyx, malachite, and gold. So many options and all so beautiful. I also tried the diamond version and that was stunning!!! Omg!  Those diamonds sparkling like no tomorrow. I almost fainted. 

I should mention that I already have the onyx 10 motif necklace.  And I knew that whatever bracelet I chose, I would also connect it to my necklace as another option. I know many may prefer to link a 10 and 5 of the same color/stone but I have no problem with two colors linked together. 

Without further ado, may I present my vintage Alhambra mop bracelet. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; I can absolutely see a 10 in mop in my future. 



My super sweet SA pulled three bracelets so I could choose the one that spoke to me most. We had delicious macaroons and fruit tarts while we shopped. And best of all I got some VCA SWAG.  My SA included a package of VCA red envelopes to pass out in honor of Chinese New Year coming up. The packaging for the envelopes were amazing.  And a package of beautiful paper note cards in honor of Valentine's Day.  I had such a good time. I am super excited with my bracelet. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hopingoneday said:


> I will try, although that would make me feel very guilty since I love my SA at my local store  she is wonderful!



I think the SA's understand this sort of thing. Whenever I traveled to NYC I felt guilty shopping at Hermes there for the same reason. My wonderful SA finally told me that I should always just go for it because you never know when your luck will turn up something special and that she wants me to be happy!!  They get it. 
Sometimes things get approved there that may not elsewhere. You can only try.


----------



## HeidiDavis

AmorNChanel said:


> Hello VCA ladies!  I have been reading this thread for a while now.  I am in sooooo in love with every single piece.  You all have the most amazing collection. I am happy to be able to post a recent anniversary gift from my sweet DH. It was a difficult decision deciding which stone to get. I tried mop, onyx, malachite, and gold. So many options and all so beautiful. I also tried the diamond version and that was stunning!!! Omg!  Those diamonds sparkling like no tomorrow. I almost fainted.
> 
> I should mention that I already have the onyx 10 motif necklace.  And I knew that whatever bracelet I chose, I would also connect it to my necklace as another option. I know many may prefer to link a 10 and 5 of the same color/stone but I have no problem with two colors linked together.
> 
> Without further ado, may I present my vintage Alhambra mop bracelet. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; I can absolutely see a 10 in mop in my future.
> View attachment 2898761
> 
> 
> My super sweet SA pulled three bracelets so I could choose the one that spoke to me most. We had delicious macaroons and fruit tarts while we shopped. And best of all I got some VCA SWAG.  My SA included a package of VCA red envelopes to pass out in honor of Chinese New Year coming up. The packaging for the envelopes were amazing.  And a package of beautiful paper note cards in honor of Valentine's Day.  I had such a good time. I am super excited with my bracelet. Thanks for letting me share.




Your new bracelet is gorgeous!  Congrats!  Sounds like your anniversary was very special!


----------



## AmorNChanel

HeidiDavis said:


> Your new bracelet is gorgeous!  Congrats!  Sounds like your anniversary was very special!



Thanks. I am very happy with my new piece.


----------



## Sparkledolll

I enquired about a special order for 10 motifs Turquiose Alhambra necklace and was told that it could up to 2 years wait! Is this really the case?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> I enquired about a special order for 10 motifs Turquiose Alhambra necklace and was told that it could up to 2 years wait! Is this really the case?



Yes
I don't even want to imagine the cost turquoise will be once it ever comes back into stock. 
If you really want turquoise your best bet is a reputable reseller.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> When malachite was first released my SA had me specify my preference re color/ character. Although I typically order two ten motifs for malachite I ordered a 20 because of matching issues. The malachite can be dark or very light green. The lines can be rather straight or very curvy. The striations can be thick white or a thinner white with broader dark green stripes. I would highly recommend taking your necklace in to match the bracelet.
> Malachite is SO beautiful. Are you enjoying yours? I'll admit that I wear my earrings more often than my necklace although I do plan to wear it this Spring.


 
TGG, which type of malachite is your favourite and why?


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yes
> I don't even want to imagine the cost turquoise will be once it ever comes back into stock.
> If you really want turquoise your best bet is a reputable reseller.



Thank you, My boutique says I have to pay 50:/: deposit and then just wait for necklace to arrive so if I order now I will get it at the price it is today. The only problem is it's kind of hard to know if it will suit me since I can't try it on. Also I have to tell them if I want WG or YG. Just  unsure what to do!


----------



## stjohnnut

Glamslam said:


> Wandering Place Vendôme in Paris...



Be still my beating heart. I really MUST play the lottery. And win!


----------



## ChaneLisette

AmorNChanel said:


> Hello VCA ladies!  I have been reading this thread for a while now.  I am in sooooo in love with every single piece.  You all have the most amazing collection. I am happy to be able to post a recent anniversary gift from my sweet DH. It was a difficult decision deciding which stone to get. I tried mop, onyx, malachite, and gold. So many options and all so beautiful. I also tried the diamond version and that was stunning!!! Omg!  Those diamonds sparkling like no tomorrow. I almost fainted.
> 
> I should mention that I already have the onyx 10 motif necklace.  And I knew that whatever bracelet I chose, I would also connect it to my necklace as another option. I know many may prefer to link a 10 and 5 of the same color/stone but I have no problem with two colors linked together.
> 
> Without further ado, may I present my vintage Alhambra mop bracelet. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; I can absolutely see a 10 in mop in my future.
> View attachment 2898761
> 
> 
> My super sweet SA pulled three bracelets so I could choose the one that spoke to me most. We had delicious macaroons and fruit tarts while we shopped. And best of all I got some VCA SWAG.  My SA included a package of VCA red envelopes to pass out in honor of Chinese New Year coming up. The packaging for the envelopes were amazing.  And a package of beautiful paper note cards in honor of Valentine's Day.  I had such a good time. I am super excited with my bracelet. Thanks for letting me share.



Very pretty! Congratulations! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## stjohnnut

Coconuts40 said:


> This sounds absolutely stunning!
> 
> Does anyone know when the new styles of the long magic single motif necklaces will be made available?  Or of the cost?
> 
> I love the idea of a long magic pave alhambra.



I agree--The larger motif lends itself to a longer chain. I'm interested in the answer to this question as well; however, I was at the South Coast Plaza store this weekend trying on a few things, one of which was the WG MOP Magic pendant. I asked if it was available in a longer length and my SA said, no. So maybe she just meant the MOP isn't, but the pave is? I'm confused.


----------



## I'll take two

stjohnnut said:


> I agree--The larger motif lends itself to a longer chain. I'm interested in the answer to this question as well; however, I was at the South Coast Plaza store this weekend trying on a few things, one of which was the WG MOP Magic pendant. I asked if it was available in a longer length and my SA said, no. So maybe she just meant the MOP isn't, but the pave is? I'm confused.



I am not sure about white or yellow gold but the rose gold pave long Magic pendant is not going to be a Stock item. Last year I was told it would be so ordered it only to be told recently that mine has now been made as a special order.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> Thank you, My boutique says I have to pay 50:/: deposit and then just wait for necklace to arrive so if I order now I will get it at the price it is today. The only problem is it's kind of hard to know if it will suit me since I can't try it on. Also I have to tell them if I want WG or YG. Just  unsure what to do!



Thats tough. If I were you I would wait. 
I went with a vivid blue with yg. It's less expected than wg which looks like silver with turquoise. The yg seems dressier and really brings out the blue although the wg is beautiful as well.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> TGG, which type of malachite is your favourite and why?



I prefer a rich green ( darker rather than lighter) with both dark green and white stripes. I love to see a few curved striations as opposed to all straight. I know....picky picky.


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thats tough. If I were you I would wait.
> I went with a vivid blue with yg. It's less expected than wg which looks like silver with turquoise. The yg seems dressier and really brings out the blue although the wg is beautiful as well.



Thanks TGG, Onyx was my 2nd choice so I will go back to try it on again. Luckily There's no waiting list for Turquiose at my store so they are still taking orders. I contacted Paris store and they said they don't accept orders for Turqouise right now!


----------



## mikeyta

After so many years of saving money, and by luck, I got the turquoise necklace in YG,WG and earrings. Hold those items in my hands, I am so happy to achieve my dream.
besides, I also get a pair of lotus for my new year. I want to share my happiness with the people in this forum.


----------



## I'll take two

I'll take two said:


> I am not sure about white or yellow gold but the rose gold pave long Magic pendant is not going to be a Stock item. Last year I was told it would be so ordered it only to be told recently that mine has now been made as a special order.



Just quoting myself here as I have just checked my emails and have read that the long White gold Magic Pave pendant is to be launched on the 1st April . Price £18,700 inc VAT


----------



## I'll take two

mikeyta said:


> After so many years of saving money, and by luck, I got the turquoise necklace in YG,WG and earrings. Hold those items in my hands, I am so happy to achieve my dream.
> besides, I also get a pair of lotus for my new year. I want to share my happiness with the people in this forum.



Congrats


----------



## stjohnnut

Natalie j said:


> Thanks TGG, Onyx was my 2nd choice so I will go back to try it on again. Luckily There's no waiting list for Turquiose at my store so they are still taking orders. I contacted Paris store and they said they don't accept orders for Turqouise right now!


Yes, my SA told me yesterday that they (South Coast Plaza location) aren't even taking turquoise orders any more because the quality currently being mined is not to VCA standards and they don't know if/when it might be available. She said they are only able to get small quantity of small pieces of stone, which is why they can do a limited # of sweets. 
She did have a pair of WG vintage earrings -- the stones were super saturated in color -- which I specifically went in to try on. Alas, I did not like the way the hung on my lobe so I didn't purchase them.


----------



## stjohnnut

I'll take two said:


> Just quoting myself here as I have just checked my emails and have read that the long White gold Magic Pave pendant is to be launched on the 1st April . Price £18,700 inc VAT


OK--thank you for researching and posting this. I really appreciate it.
Would love to see pix of yours when you receive it.


----------



## stylemechanel

texasgirliegirl said:


> thats tough. If i were you i would wait.
> I went with a vivid blue with yg. It's less expected than wg which looks like silver with turquoise. The yg seems dressier and really brings out the blue although the wg is beautiful as well.



+1


----------



## stylemechanel

omniavincitamor said:


> Gift from DH, sweet heart bracelet
> 
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/109_zpswoiztddj.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1



Congrats! They look beautiful on you.


----------



## stylemechanel

AmorNChanel said:


> Hello VCA ladies!  I have been reading this thread for a while now.  I am in sooooo in love with every single piece.  You all have the most amazing collection. I am happy to be able to post a recent anniversary gift from my sweet DH. It was a difficult decision deciding which stone to get. I tried mop, onyx, malachite, and gold. So many options and all so beautiful. I also tried the diamond version and that was stunning!!! Omg!  Those diamonds sparkling like no tomorrow. I almost fainted.
> 
> I should mention that I already have the onyx 10 motif necklace.  And I knew that whatever bracelet I chose, I would also connect it to my necklace as another option. I know many may prefer to link a 10 and 5 of the same color/stone but I have no problem with two colors linked together.
> 
> Without further ado, may I present my vintage Alhambra mop bracelet. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; I can absolutely see a 10 in mop in my future.
> View attachment 2898761
> 
> 
> My super sweet SA pulled three bracelets so I could choose the one that spoke to me most. We had delicious macaroons and fruit tarts while we shopped. And best of all I got some VCA SWAG.  My SA included a package of VCA red envelopes to pass out in honor of Chinese New Year coming up. The packaging for the envelopes were amazing.  And a package of beautiful paper note cards in honor of Valentine's Day.  I had such a good time. I am super excited with my bracelet. Thanks for letting me share.



So gorgeous on your wrist and with your skin tone! Congrats. Lucky you for all the swag. Sounds like your day was exceptionally fun.


----------



## stylemechanel

mikeyta said:


> After so many years of saving money, and by luck, I got the turquoise necklace in YG,WG and earrings. Hold those items in my hands, I am so happy to achieve my dream.
> besides, I also get a pair of lotus for my new year. I want to share my happiness with the people in this forum.



Congrats Mikeyta, are you wiling to share some modeling shots? I'd love to see them.


----------



## pigleto972001

stylemechanel said:


> Congrats Mikeyta, are you wiling to share some modeling shots? I'd love to see them.




Yes please post pics  congrats !


----------



## dialv

Natalie j said:


> Thank you, My boutique says I have to pay 50:/: deposit and then just wait for necklace to arrive so if I order now I will get it at the price it is today. The only problem is it's kind of hard to know if it will suit me since I can't try it on. Also I have to tell them if I want WG or YG. Just  unsure what to do!


I did this with my 5 motif tuquoise 3 years ago. I waited just about a year for it to come in but worth the wait. Time goes by quicker than you realise, than one day you get a surprise email. Not so bad.


----------



## hopingoneday

mikeyta said:


> After so many years of saving money, and by luck, I got the turquoise necklace in YG,WG and earrings. Hold those items in my hands, I am so happy to achieve my dream.
> besides, I also get a pair of lotus for my new year. I want to share my happiness with the people in this forum.



Congratulations on such beautiful pieces!  We'd all love to see pictures when you're able.


----------



## hopingoneday

texasgirliegirl said:


> I think the SA's understand this sort of thing. Whenever I traveled to NYC I felt guilty shopping at Hermes there for the same reason. My wonderful SA finally told me that I should always just go for it because you never know when your luck will turn up something special and that she wants me to be happy!!  They get it.
> Sometimes things get approved there that may not elsewhere. You can only try.



All right, you've emboldened me  I will give it a shot in the spring!


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> I prefer a rich green ( darker rather than lighter) with both dark green and white stripes. I love to see a few curved striations as opposed to all straight. I know....picky picky.


 
No, not picky just specific to your preferences


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> No, not picky just specific to your preferences



I was surprised to learn that the VCA malachite can be quite light. In fact, my SA tried to sell me on it!!  I just prefer a rich emerald green...not lime green. 
What do you love best?


----------



## AmorNChanel

stylemechanel said:


> So gorgeous on your wrist and with your skin tone! Congrats. Lucky you for all the swag. Sounds like your day was exceptionally fun.



Awww... You are so sweet. I did have a great day.  Thank you, stylemechanel.


----------



## AmorNChanel

mikeyta said:


> After so many years of saving money, and by luck, I got the turquoise necklace in YG,WG and earrings. Hold those items in my hands, I am so happy to achieve my dream.
> 
> besides, I also get a pair of lotus for my new year. I want to share my happiness with the people in this forum.



I'd love to see your beautiful turquoise necklace and earrings, especially in YG. Congratulations.


----------



## Sparkledolll

dialv said:


> I did this with my 5 motif tuquoise 3 years ago. I waited just about a year for it to come in but worth the wait. Time goes by quicker than you realise, than one day you get a surprise email. Not so bad.



Thank you, I love the look of the 20 motifs to be worn long but I think ordering that will take much longer still. I am considering getting the 10 motifs and MOP WG and Onyx with YG and attaching them so they are long and I will have both colours to wear individually but am wondering if this looks too mismatch attached together. If anyone has this combo please can you do a modeling shot? TIA!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> Thank you, I love the look of the 20 motifs to be worn long but I think ordering that will take much longer still. I am considering getting the 10 motifs and MOP WG and Onyx with YG and attaching them so they are long and I will have both colours to wear individually but am wondering if this looks too mismatch attached together. If anyone has this combo please can you do a modeling shot? TIA!



You might receive differing opinions but I don't think you will be happy attaching three such different pieces. Even the golds are not the same.


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> You might receive differing opinions but I don't think you will be happy attaching three such different pieces. Even the golds are not the same.



Thank you TGG, I think you're right. I am asking my boutique to check all the stores in Europe for me to see if there's anything available. Hopefully there might be a last piece somewhere!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> Thank you TGG, I think you're right. I am asking my boutique to check all the stores in Europe for me to see if there's anything available. Hopefully there might be a last piece somewhere!



I find that one is never truly satisfied until you ultimately find what you really want. Just take your time. The waiting can be difficult but so worth it in the end.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> I was surprised to learn that the VCA malachite can be quite light. In fact, my SA tried to sell me on it!!  I just prefer a rich emerald green...not lime green.
> What do you love best?


 
I am with you on the rich emerald green - it's my favourite shade of green for precious stones. Even though I like a dark emerald, for the malachite I don't think I would want it to be too dark. I am thinking about a 20-motifs but I have to know I'll wear it


----------



## dialv

texasgirliegirl said:


> I was surprised to learn that the VCA malachite can be quite light. In fact, my SA tried to sell me on it!!  I just prefer a rich emerald green...not lime green.
> What do you love best?


Mine is quite light, although I love the piece I am going to request more dark in a bracelet. I was happy to read that you can ask them to try to get you what you want. I have always just taken what my SA sends me because I live so far from a boutique. I have the Magic Malachite and now want a bracelet. Thanks for the insight TGG!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

dialv said:


> Mine is quite light, although I love the piece I am going to request more dark in a bracelet. I was happy to read that you can ask them to try to get you what you want. I have always just taken what my SA sends me because I live so far from a boutique. I have the Magic Malachite and now want a bracelet. Thanks for the insight TGG!



I'm sure that your piece is beautiful !!!
Did you ever post pictures? I'm in love with that piece ( magic malachite).....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> I am with you on the rich emerald green - it's my favourite shade of green for precious stones. Even though I like a dark emerald, for the malachite I don't think I would want it to be too dark. I am thinking about a 20-motifs but I have to know I'll wear it



Do you need a little enabling?


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> Do you need a little enabling?


 
Oh yes, please


----------



## dialv

I probably posted a picture but here it is. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
thanks for letting me share


----------



## HeidiDavis

dialv said:


> I probably posted a picture but here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2900292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share


 
That is just breathtaking!  Lucky girl! 


Has VCA ever done a Vintage Alhambra single-motif pendant in malachite and yg?  I would love that!


----------



## stylemechanel

dialv said:


> I probably posted a picture but here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2900292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share




Dials, that is just perfection. Greens are a true favorite for me. Congrats!

Ladies, what is the difference between the vintage and the magic necklace besides the length of the chain? I am still a novice. Thanks!


----------



## pigleto972001

I think the magic pendant size is a bit larger than vintage.


----------



## mikeyta

the set of yellow gold and white gold.


----------



## dialv

mikeyta said:


> the set of yellow gold and white gold.


oh my, those are gorgeous pieces.


----------



## stylemechanel

pigleto972001 said:


> I think the magic pendant size is a bit larger than vintage.




Thank you pigleto!


----------



## stylemechanel

mikeyta said:


> the set of yellow gold and white gold.




Wow, just amazing!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> Thank you pigleto!




The Alhambra Magic Pendant is approximately one half inch larger than the Vintage Alhambra Pendant.


----------



## pigleto972001

mikeyta said:


> the set of yellow gold and white gold.




Wow!! 

Thanks penny


----------



## texasgirliegirl

dialv said:


> I probably posted a picture but here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2900292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share



This is stunning!!!
( not light like I described earlier, btw)
Absolutely gorgeous. Love it!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HeidiDavis said:


> That is just breathtaking!  Lucky girl!
> 
> 
> Has VCA ever done a Vintage Alhambra single-motif pendant in malachite and yg?  I would love that!



Christmas pendant. 
It had a tiny diamond.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

stylemechanel said:


> Dials, that is just perfection. Greens are a true favorite for me. Congrats!
> 
> Ladies, what is the difference between the vintage and the magic necklace besides the length of the chain? I am still a novice. Thanks!


Size of the clover. 
The magic is larger.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

mikeyta said:


> the set of yellow gold and white gold.



Wow. You are lucky to have two!
Which is your favorite?


----------



## einseine

mikeyta said:


> the set of yellow gold and white gold.



Beautiful!!!


----------



## stylemechanel

texasgirliegirl said:


> Size of the clover.
> The magic is larger.



Thanks TTG! Now I will have to rethink my pendant choices, especially if they do not make the malachite in vintage and yg. . I am crowning you Queen of VCA information - you are like an encyclopedia, and I am grateful!


----------



## katmb

stylemechanel said:


> Thanks TTG! Now I will have to rethink my pendant choices, especially if they do not make the malachite in vintage and yg. . I am crowning you Queen of VCA information - you are like an encyclopedia, and I am grateful!




Here is an old pic I had on my iPad, which has sweet, vintage and magic motifs near each other.


----------



## Coconuts40

dialv said:


> I probably posted a picture but here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2900292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share



I love this, how stunning!

I have the letterwood/PG which I love so much I wear it almost every day.  I will likely purchase this one too, in the summer time.   I wear a lot of color, which is why I never purchased anything malachite.  I find I need neutral necklaces to balance my colorful wardrobe.  But this is just magical, and perfect!  Enjoy.


----------



## dialv

texasgirliegirl said:


> This is stunning!!!
> ( not light like I described earlier, btw)
> Absolutely gorgeous. Love it!


Thanks )


----------



## Coconuts40

dialv said:


> I probably posted a picture but here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2900292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share





mikeyta said:


> the set of yellow gold and white gold.



Wow!  You are so incredibly fortunate to own these two sets.  How stunning!


----------



## dialv

Coconuts40 said:


> I love this, how stunning!
> 
> I have the letterwood/PG which I love so much I wear it almost every day.  I will likely purchase this one too, in the summer time.   I wear a lot of color, which is why I never purchased anything malachite.  I find I need neutral necklaces to balance my colorful wardrobe.  But this is just magical, and perfect!  Enjoy.


That is a very pretty necklace also. I love the letterwood, and the Magic size, even better.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

stylemechanel said:


> Thanks TTG! Now I will have to rethink my pendant choices, especially if they do not make the malachite in vintage and yg. . I am crowning you Queen of VCA information - you are like an encyclopedia, and I am grateful!



Oh goodness. I am not the expert here!!
That crown belongs to dear Sbelle ...


----------



## stylemechanel

katmb said:


> Here is an old pic I had on my iPad, which has sweet, vintage and magic motifs near each other.
> 
> View attachment 2900564



Katmb - what a spectacular photo to have as a comparison in size and variety!!! Thank you so so much. You have an amazing collection. What piece do you wear the most? What piece do you wear the least? 

Again, thank  you so much for posting that photo!


----------



## Mutiny

So beautiful! How long did you have to wait for those?  Happy New Year!


----------



## PennyD2911

katmb said:


> Here is an old pic I had on my iPad, which has sweet, vintage and magic motifs near each other.
> 
> View attachment 2900564




Great reference pic - Thx kat!


----------



## PennyD2911

I have the MOP WG Magic pendant and love the size, but since getting the two 10 motif onyx it has not been worn. 
I wish the Magic was YG  instead of WG.  I'm sure it will get a lot of wear when spring/summer arrives. 
My wardrobe for those seasons is neutral.  The black goes to the other closet and the white comes out.


----------



## stylemechanel

PennyD2911 said:


> I have the MOP WG Magic pendant and love the size, but since getting the two 10 motif onyx it has not been worn.
> I wish the Magic was YG  instead of WG.  I'm sure it will get a lot of wear when spring/summer arrives.
> My wardrobe for those seasons is neutral.  The black goes to the other closet and the white comes out.



That is great information to have PennyD, coincidentally that is also how I think!  Thank you!!!


----------



## AmorNChanel

dialv said:


> I probably posted a picture but here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2900292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share



Wow!  Stunning!!  Generally not a fan of green, but after this picture, I am converted. &#128515;


----------



## AmorNChanel

mikeyta said:


> the set of yellow gold and white gold.



Congratulations mikeyta!  Your yellow and white gold turquoise set is beyond gorgeous!



katmb said:


> Here is an old pic I had on my iPad, which has sweet, vintage and magic motifs near each other.
> 
> View attachment 2900564



What a perfect collection!


----------



## tutushopper

dialv said:


> I probably posted a picture but here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2900292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share



This is a gorgeous green!!


----------



## tutushopper

mikeyta said:


> the set of yellow gold and white gold.



Wow...I'm speechless; so stunning x2!


----------



## hopingoneday

Hi ladies, I was at VCA and they said the holiday pendant info can be shared.  It will be rose gold with pale pink Sevres porcelain (and the diamond of course). The pink will be lighter than the very dark raspberry special edition vintage pieces sold at Place Vendome a few years ago.


----------



## tutushopper

katmb said:


> Here is an old pic I had on my iPad, which has sweet, vintage and magic motifs near each other.
> 
> View attachment 2900564



What a truly gorgeous collection of VCA pieces; wow!


----------



## PennyD2911

hopingoneday said:


> Hi ladies, I was at VCA and they said the holiday pendant info can be shared.  It will be rose gold with pale pink Sevres porcelain (and the diamond of course). The pink will be lighter than the very dark raspberry special edition vintage pieces sold at Place Vendome a few years ago.




Now that is definitely girly. &#127872;


----------



## PhoenixH

mikeyta said:


> the set of yellow gold and white gold.




What gorgeous colors!


----------



## Bagzzonly

Hi ladies - just returned from Paris and want to share some pricing Intel esp for those considering a trip.  VCA  is roughly 20% less, after 12% VAT refund.  Pieces purchased and converted to USD per cc stmt: sweets mop earrings $1,970 magic malachite ring $3,991 vintage 20 onyx $12,971.  Definitely worth a trip &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;.


----------



## HeidiDavis

texasgirliegirl said:


> Christmas pendant.
> It had a tiny diamond.




Of course I missed it. Sigh.  What year was it?  I'm so late to the game with VCA.  Sounds gorgeous!


----------



## HeidiDavis

wonger1024 said:


> Hi ladies - just returned from Paris and want to share some pricing Intel esp for those considering a trip.  VCA  is roughly 20% less, after 12% VAT refund.  Pieces purchased and converted to USD per cc stmt: sweets mop earrings $1,970 magic malachite ring $3,991 vintage 20 onyx $12,971.  Definitely worth a trip &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;.




Thank you for that info. wonger1024!  I'm going to Italy this spring...I may have to make a quick stop in Paris!


----------



## HeidiDavis

hopingoneday said:


> Hi ladies, I was at VCA and they said the holiday pendant info can be shared.  It will be rose gold with pale pink Sevres porcelain (and the diamond of course). The pink will be lighter than the very dark raspberry special edition vintage pieces sold at Place Vendome a few years ago.


 


Thank you so much for sharing, hopingoneday!    Sounds lovely!


----------



## HeidiDavis

katmb said:


> Here is an old pic I had on my iPad, which has sweet, vintage and magic motifs near each other.
> 
> View attachment 2900564


 
Fabulous comparison pic, kaktmb!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sparkledolll

mikeyta said:


> the set of yellow gold and white gold.



Congrats, So beautiful. Amazing to see the 2 colour gold with Turquoise side by side. From the picture I have decided to order WG with Turquoise. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Sparkledolll

katmb said:


> Here is an old pic I had on my iPad, which has sweet, vintage and magic motifs near each other.
> 
> View attachment 2900564



Beautiful, very feminine and so refined  I wasn't a fan of the all gold Alhambra before but seeing it with The MOP  I am totally converted! I was thinking of Turquiose motif and Onyx but am now rethinking my choices looking at your picture.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HeidiDavis said:


> Of course I missed it. Sigh.  What year was it?  I'm so late to the game with VCA.  Sounds gorgeous!



It was fairly recent-I believe the same year malachite was released. If you check around you can probably find one. The VCA's in BOCA and Naples are sister stores and independent authorized boutiques. They tend to stock the limited pieces pretty well. I've found special pieces there.


----------



## HeidiDavis

texasgirliegirl said:


> It was fairly recent-I believe the same year malachite was released. If you check around you can probably find one. The VCA's in BOCA and Naples are sister stores and independent authorized boutiques. They tend to stock the limited pieces pretty well. I've found special pieces there.




Thank you so much for the tip!  Do I just email them directly?  I wonder if they would have the onyx with the diamond from a different year.  I'm coveting that one too!


----------



## Metrowestmama

hopingoneday said:


> Hi ladies, I was at VCA and they said the holiday pendant info can be shared.  It will be rose gold with pale pink Sevres porcelain (and the diamond of course). The pink will be lighter than the very dark raspberry special edition vintage pieces sold at Place Vendome a few years ago.



So exciting! Going to start saving for that!!


----------



## Metrowestmama

In the meantime, for Valentines Day (and as a Anniversary and Mother's Day Gift), the hubby surprised me with this addition to my VCA collection!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HeidiDavis said:


> Thank you so much for the tip!  Do I just email them directly?  I wonder if they would have the onyx with the diamond from a different year.  I'm coveting that one too!



You can always ask. They are very friendly.


----------



## HeidiDavis

Metrowestmama said:


> In the meantime, for Valentines Day (and as a Anniversary and Mother's Day Gift), the hubby surprised me with this addition to my VCA collection!




So beautiful!  Your hubby is a keeper!


----------



## Candice0985

hopingoneday said:


> Hi ladies, I was at VCA and they said the holiday pendant info can be shared.  It will be rose gold with pale pink Sevres porcelain (and the diamond of course). The pink will be lighter than the very dark raspberry special edition vintage pieces sold at Place Vendome a few years ago.


very girly! i'm sure it will be gorgeous!



Metrowestmama said:


> In the meantime, for Valentines Day (and as a Anniversary and Mother's Day Gift), the hubby surprised me with this addition to my VCA collection!


gorgeous, congrats on a beautiful new addition


----------



## fashion_junky

hopingoneday said:


> Hi ladies, I was at VCA and they said the holiday pendant info can be shared.  It will be rose gold with pale pink Sevres porcelain (and the diamond of course). The pink will be lighter than the very dark raspberry special edition vintage pieces sold at Place Vendome a few years ago.




Will this not be available until Christmas? How far in advance does it need to be ordered? Is it available at all locations? Thanks for the info!!! I'm not familiar with the holiday limited edition pieces.


----------



## Notorious Pink

hopingoneday said:


> Hi ladies, I was at VCA and they said the holiday pendant info can be shared.  It will be rose gold with pale pink Sevres porcelain (and the diamond of course). The pink will be lighter than the very dark raspberry special edition vintage pieces sold at Place Vendome a few years ago.




....um, yeah, I'm going to need that...&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## Notorious Pink

Reposting old pic posted by 628628 in an earlier version of this thread because I know I'm not the only one looking for a photo. I can't wear this shade, but if it's lighter or paler, I definitely can!


----------



## Candice0985

fashion_junky said:


> Will this not be available until Christmas? How far in advance does it need to be ordered? Is it available at all locations? Thanks for the info!!! I'm not familiar with the holiday limited edition pieces.



I see you're in Toronto (as am I!) Canada gets a very limited supply of these necklaces. I bought the 2014 limited edition and only 10 were supplied for 2 stores Birks in Toronto on Bloor and Birks in Vancouver. both stores sold out 2 months prior to the release of the pendants. I put myself on the waitlist very early in the year probably February 2014 and the LE necklaces were available October 2014.

I would call your local store (Birks on Bloor is the closest authorized VCA dealer)  and have them put you on a waitlist so you're first in line. the only way they'll hold one for you is by paying for it upfront and if you don't like it you'll be able to get a refund at that time. as soon as they arrive in store payments are expected right away, if not they move on to the next person...


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

hopingoneday said:


> Hi ladies, I was at VCA and they said the holiday pendant info can be shared.  It will be rose gold with pale pink Sevres porcelain (and the diamond of course). The pink will be lighter than the very dark raspberry special edition vintage pieces sold at Place Vendome a few years ago.



Thank you sooooo much for sharing this info with us all!!! I'm such a girly girl who loves anything pink and this seems like it will be amazing I can't wait!!!


----------



## katmb

stylemechanel said:


> Katmb - what a spectacular photo to have as a comparison in size and variety!!! Thank you so so much. You have an amazing collection. What piece do you wear the most? What piece do you wear the least?
> 
> Again, thank  you so much for posting that photo!


 

Thank you. I wear all my pieces pretty much equally, and mix and match them all the time. I don't wear the 20-motif MOP as often as I did before I bought the YG 20--I never expected to love the all gold as much as I do. I have sold off/given away almost all my costume jewelry and even some of my Hermes silver pieces, as I find myself always preferring to wear my VCA.


----------



## katmb

Natalie j said:


> Beautiful, very feminine and so refined  I wasn't a fan of the all gold Alhambra before but seeing it with The MOP  I am totally converted! I was thinking of Turquiose motif and Onyx but am now rethinking my choices looking at your picture.


 
I had never given the all gold a second glance, and was in fact considering a carnelian 10 motif as my next purchase after the MOP. My SA urged me to try on the all gold, and as soon as I did, I was sold. Pictures, and even seeing it in the case, don't do justice to the color and glow of the gold--you have to try it on. And it goes with literally everything in my closet, to the point where I sometimes have to stop myself from wearing 5 days a week.


----------



## fashion_junky

Candice0985 said:


> I see you're in Toronto (as am I!) Canada gets a very limited supply of these necklaces. I bought the 2014 limited edition and only 10 were supplied for 2 stores Birks in Toronto on Bloor and Birks in Vancouver. both stores sold out 2 months prior to the release of the pendants. I put myself on the waitlist very early in the year probably February 2014 and the LE necklaces were available October 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> I would call your local store (Birks on Bloor is the closest authorized VCA dealer)  and have them put you on a waitlist so you're first in line. the only way they'll hold one for you is by paying for it upfront and if you don't like it you'll be able to get a refund at that time. as soon as they arrive in store payments are expected right away, if not they move on to the next person...




Thank you so much for the info! So I need to pay in full for something that won't arrive until October...not sure I can be that patient, lol. I'll give Birks a call and see what they say. They've always been really helpful when I've gone in or called with questions...

Is the holiday pendant the vintage size?


----------



## NYCGIRLY

Dear ladies, I am hoping someone can help me please!

I will be traveling to Singapore in a few weeks. Would it make sense for me to purchase there? I am from NYC. Would I receive VAT back, if so how much?

What is the price on Vintage Alhambra, Mother of Pearl earrings  in Singapore, 
how can I find out?


----------



## stjohnnut

dialv said:


> oh my, those are gorgeous pieces.


+1!!


----------



## ChaneLisette

Metrowestmama said:


> In the meantime, for Valentines Day (and as a Anniversary and Mother's Day Gift), the hubby surprised me with this addition to my VCA collection!




Congratulations! Very beautiful piece. Enjoy!


----------



## Candice0985

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Thank you sooooo much for sharing this info with us all!!! I'm such a girly girl who loves anything pink and this seems like it will be amazing I can't wait!!!


this will be perfect for you!!!



fashion_junky said:


> Thank you so much for the info! So I need to pay in full for something that won't arrive until October...not sure I can be that patient, lol. I'll give Birks a call and see what they say. They've always been really helpful when I've gone in or called with questions...
> 
> Is the holiday pendant the vintage size?


I know right!? normally they won't contact you for payment until September so it's not so bad...I was 1st on the list but for some reason they forgot to call me to tell me they were now available or ask for payment so I wasn't able to get my necklace locally. I bought it from the Naples Florida boutique instead.

that's good that you've found Birks helpful! when it comes to VCA I find them a bit....unhelpful lol! I called them a week before the pendants were to be launched and basically they said oops sorry that we forgot to call you but they're all sold out. too bad so sad lol! 

yep the pendant is vintage sized with a diamond in the middle. I was told by VCA it is 0.07 ctw. also the cool thing about the LE holiday pendants is they have a solid gold back to them so you can have your initials engraved into the back! I left mine plain  it makes them feel very substantial with the extra gold weight


----------



## chlbag2012

hopingoneday said:


> Hi ladies, I was at VCA and they said the holiday pendant info can be shared.  It will be rose gold with pale pink Sevres porcelain (and the diamond of course). The pink will be lighter than the very dark raspberry special edition vintage pieces sold at Place Vendome a few years ago.



Does anyone know what the price range would be for this holiday LE piece?  Maybe this might be my first VCA.


----------



## ChaneLisette

chlbag2012 said:


> Does anyone know what the price range would be for this holiday LE piece?  Maybe this might be my first VCA.




The last one was around $3700.


----------



## chlbag2012

ChaneLisette said:


> The last one was around $3700.



Thank you!


----------



## fashion_junky

Candice0985 said:


> this will be perfect for you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know right!? normally they won't contact you for payment until September so it's not so bad...I was 1st on the list but for some reason they forgot to call me to tell me they were now available or ask for payment so I wasn't able to get my necklace locally. I bought it from the Naples Florida boutique instead.
> 
> 
> 
> that's good that you've found Birks helpful! when it comes to VCA I find them a bit....unhelpful lol! I called them a week before the pendants were to be launched and basically they said oops sorry that we forgot to call you but they're all sold out. too bad so sad lol!
> 
> 
> 
> yep the pendant is vintage sized with a diamond in the middle. I was told by VCA it is 0.07 ctw. also the cool thing about the LE holiday pendants is they have a solid gold back to them so you can have your initials engraved into the back! I left mine plain  it makes them feel very substantial with the extra gold weight




That's terrible that they "forgot" to call you!! My experience with them is fairly limited as I'm pretty new to VCA, but they've seemed helpful so far. Although they basically told me finding a turquoise pendant or bracelet was hopeless 

Thanks for the info on the holiday pendant!! The gold backing sounds beautiful!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Candice0985 said:


> yep the pendant is vintage sized with a diamond in the middle. I was told by VCA it is 0.07 ctw. also the cool thing about the LE holiday pendants is they have a solid gold back to them so you can have your initials engraved into the back! I left mine plain  it makes them feel very substantial with the extra gold weight




Really? That's interesting. I have the breast cancer LE and it does not have a solid gold back - it's double sided.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Really? That's interesting. I have the breast cancer LE and it does not have a solid gold back - it's double sided.



I believe that only the ones with the diamond have the solid back.


----------



## hopingoneday

Metrowestmama said:


> In the meantime, for Valentines Day (and as a Anniversary and Mother's Day Gift), the hubby surprised me with this addition to my VCA collection!


OMG that is a BEAUTIFUL ring.   I was just at my local boutique and they had a 10-motif of the pave/WG... it looked so beautiful, and I can only imagine how expensive it must be.  I think you'll get a ton of use out of your new ring.  LOVE!


----------



## hopingoneday

mikeyta said:


> the set of yellow gold and white gold.


You are incredibly lucky to have acquired these necklaces, to say nothing of the fact that you got such lovely bright and vibrant blues!  I hope you enjoy them very much.


----------



## hopingoneday

BBC said:


> Reposting old pic posted by 628628 in an earlier version of this thread because I know I'm not the only one looking for a photo. I can't wear this shade, but if it's lighter or paler, I definitely can!
> 
> View attachment 2900854


I hope it will be a good deal lighter.  The photo you just posted is actually even a little deceiving.  I saw the raspberry LE 20-motif in Paris a couple of years ago and it was so dark it almost looked like carnelian.  You could really only see it was pink and not red in bright sunlight.  In the store I almost thought they'd brought me the wrong necklace to view.  I took a pass then for the same reason you say - it seemed difficult to wear. A more pastel shade would suit me much better, so I have my fingers crossed!


----------



## valnsw

NYCGIRLY said:


> Dear ladies, I am hoping someone can help me please!
> 
> I will be traveling to Singapore in a few weeks. Would it make sense for me to purchase there? I am from NYC. Would I receive VAT back, if so how much?
> 
> What is the price on Vintage Alhambra, Mother of Pearl earrings  in Singapore,
> how can I find out?



Iirc last I asked the sweet onyx earrings were about SGD 3000 or slightly more. Pricing for onyx and mop are pretty much the same. So the Vintage Alhambra mop earrings should be in the range of SGD 6000 and upwards. 

A good indicative price would probably be using the USD prices x exchange rate of 1 USD: 1.35 SGD. USD prices can be found on VCA website under the USA website (go to top right to change location to USA). 

Otherwise, u can go to VCA website and scroll to bottom & click on "contact us" via email and change the country field to "Singapore" to enquire on the prices of the items you want. They should reply to your email in next few days and can check with them if the prices are already inclusive of GST (a form of VAT).

The GST in Singapore is 7% and my understanding is that tourists can get back 5%. You may also confirm that via your email enquiry. 

If u are really keen on the earrings, perhaps u should call one of the boutiques (there are two) on stock availability and get it to hold for u to avoid disappointment. 

Good luck and Happy Shopping!


----------



## stylemechanel

hopingoneday said:


> Hi ladies, I was at VCA and they said the holiday pendant info can be shared.  It will be rose gold with pale pink Sevres porcelain (and the diamond of course). The pink will be lighter than the very dark raspberry special edition vintage pieces sold at Place Vendome a few years ago.



Thanks so much hopingoneday! I'm very excited to add it to my baby collection. I am still regretting I let the last one go.


----------



## stylemechanel

Metrowestmama said:


> In the meantime, for Valentines Day (and as a Anniversary and Mother's Day Gift), the hubby surprised me with this addition to my VCA collection!



Fabulous Valentine's Day gift Metrowestmama. It looks beautiful on you.


----------



## bags to die for

I saw the pink porcelain on an item ordered by a very VVVVVIP customer and it looked a lot less raspberry than the picture shown.

The Christmas pendant will be paler than the original pink.


----------



## pigleto972001

hopingoneday said:


> OMG that is a BEAUTIFUL ring.   I was just at my local boutique and they had a 10-motif of the pave/WG... it looked so beautiful, and I can only imagine how expensive it must be.  I think you'll get a ton of use out of your new ring.  LOVE!




My local boutique had the 20 motif WG w pave and it was gorgeous. I tried it. It's about 108k. I can dream. &#128526;

When I saw it I was w my bf and he blurted out "omg! That's way nicer than your necklace". I was wearing my 10 YG vintage alhambra. Haha


----------



## loveMochi

I love it. Worth the wait.


----------



## kimber418

hopingoneday said:


> Hi ladies, I was at VCA and they said the holiday pendant info can be shared.  It will be rose gold with pale pink Sevres porcelain (and the diamond of course). The pink will be lighter than the very dark raspberry special edition vintage pieces sold at Place Vendome a few years ago.



I am SO all over this pendant.  Thank you so much for letting us know.  I will definitely be purchasing this piece.  I love the pink Sevres porcelain. I wish they would make a 20 motif for USA sales.   For now a single motif will do &#128151;


----------



## Notorious Pink

hopingoneday said:


> I hope it will be a good deal lighter.  The photo you just posted is actually even a little deceiving.  I saw the raspberry LE 20-motif in Paris a couple of years ago and it was so dark it almost looked like carnelian.  You could really only see it was pink and not red in bright sunlight.  In the store I almost thought they'd brought me the wrong necklace to view.  I took a pass then for the same reason you say - it seemed difficult to wear. A more pastel shade would suit me much better, so I have my fingers crossed!







bags to die for said:


> I saw the pink porcelain on an item ordered by a very VVVVVIP customer and it looked a lot less raspberry than the picture shown.
> 
> 
> 
> The Christmas pendant will be paler than the original pink.




Hopingoneday fingers and toes crossed with ya! I can't do dark/hot pink. Let's hope Bagstodiefor is right!!! &#128536;&#128077;&#128591;


----------



## cung

dialv said:


> I probably posted a picture but here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2900292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share



I am not a fan of malachite for its vulnerability but now I have to think again since this looks so fabulous


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Hopingoneday fingers and toes crossed with ya! I can't do dark/hot pink. Let's hope Bagstodiefor is right!!! &#128536;&#128077;&#128591;



I agree. 
This is something that I think you just have to see to appreciate because my initial impression is not as favorable as everybody else's


----------



## dialv

bags to die for said:


> I saw the pink porcelain on an item ordered by a very VVVVVIP customer and it looked a lot less raspberry than the picture shown.
> 
> The Christmas pendant will be paler than the original pink.


OMG I may be the only one who wants it to be a juicy dark raspberry. I tried to get this on a special order a couple years ago and they said no.  
I don't care what color it is I just want it so bad.


----------



## Notorious Pink

dialv said:


> OMG I may be the only one who wants it to be a juicy dark raspberry. I tried to get this on a special order a couple years ago and they said no.
> 
> I don't care what color it is I just want it so bad.




The dark raspberry is pretty, but it clashes with my hair!!! Big no-no. &#128561;&#128561;&#128561;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Perhaps it will be a soft baby pink.
It bothers me to pay so much $ for porcelain. 
It's going to have to be really beautiful for me to want to buy another pendant although I must say that I've really enjoyed this years gray mop pendant a lot. I wear it every day.


----------



## NYCGIRLY

Thank you so so much for all the information! You have been very helpful! 




valnsw said:


> Iirc last I asked the sweet onyx earrings were about SGD 3000 or slightly more. Pricing for onyx and mop are pretty much the same. So the Vintage Alhambra mop earrings should be in the range of SGD 6000 and upwards.
> 
> A good indicative price would probably be using the USD prices x exchange rate of 1 USD: 1.35 SGD. USD prices can be found on VCA website under the USA website (go to top right to change location to USA).
> 
> Otherwise, u can go to VCA website and scroll to bottom & click on "contact us" via email and change the country field to "Singapore" to enquire on the prices of the items you want. They should reply to your email in next few days and can check with them if the prices are already inclusive of GST (a form of VAT).
> 
> The GST in Singapore is 7% and my understanding is that tourists can get back 5%. You may also confirm that via your email enquiry.
> 
> If u are really keen on the earrings, perhaps u should call one of the boutiques (there are two) on stock availability and get it to hold for u to avoid disappointment.
> 
> Good luck and Happy Shopping!


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> Perhaps it will be a soft baby pink.
> It bothers me to pay so much $ for porcelain.
> It's going to have to be really beautiful for me to want to buy another pendant although I must say that I've really enjoyed this years gray mop pendant a lot. I wear it every day.



I agree, I have a friend who is head of production for another luxury jewellery company and she told me that Turquiose, onyx etc aren't expensive materials. I can accept why gold and diamonds cost so much but I am still struggling a little with paying so much for semi precious stones  if anyone has any insight into this please share and forgive me ignorance!


----------



## HeidiDavis

I really don't wear pink at all and rose gold doesn't work on my skin tone, so I won't be getting the holiday pendant.  Still, I will be excited to see it and to share in the happiness of those of you who do buy it!


----------



## Junkenpo

Natalie j said:


> I agree, I have a friend who is head of production for another luxury jewellery company and she told me that Turquiose, onyx etc aren't expensive materials. I can accept why gold and diamonds cost so much but I am still struggling a little with paying so much for semi precious stones  if anyone has any insight into this please share and forgive me ignorance!



I agree about onyx, it's everywhere.... but turquoise I can see as being more difficult.  

VCA's turquoise have no veining or matrices, and color must closely match for bracelets and necklaces.... They source quality stone in only a few regions...I'd imagine there is more involved. Tiffany's turquoise pieces are also more expensive than their other semi-precious gemstone items.

Turquoise gets a reputation for being cheap because there is a lot of it out there and a lot of treatments to make it pretty.  Dyeing, reconstituting, stabilizing with resins... it's fine as long as the jeweler reveals treatments, but many unscrupulous sellers don't.


----------



## NewBe

For those who have been to the VCA in Place Vendome, is there typically a long wait for getting service like other boutique stores in Paris?  Or someone is usually available to help you as soon as you walk in?
Thanks.


----------



## Coconuts40

Natalie j said:


> I agree, I have a friend who is head of production for another luxury jewellery company and she told me that Turquiose, onyx etc aren't expensive materials. I can accept why gold and diamonds cost so much but I am still struggling a little with paying so much for semi precious stones  if anyone has any insight into this please share and forgive me ignorance!



I agree with you Natalie.  Practically speaking, VCA is no doubt priced more than it should.  Although it is incredibly well made.  

When I chose to start my VCA collection, i knew I was paying more than what the stones and gold is truly worth.  However, I am purchasing for the VCA brand, legacy, exclusivity, and the beauty of these pieces.

For me personally, I try not to think about the true value of the semi precious stones...gulp


----------



## NYCGIRLY

Please advise.. 
Are the prices comparable in Paris vs Spain vs US? 

Just trying to figure out where it makes sense to purchase the Vintage Alhambra earnings.


----------



## Bagzzonly

NYCGIRLY said:


> Please advise..
> Are the prices comparable in Paris vs Spain vs US?
> 
> Just trying to figure out where it makes sense to purchase the Vintage Alhambra earnings.




Hi - I just returned from Paris few days ago and purchased 3 pieces of the Alhambra collection  from Vendome.  The savings is ~20% vs US (and more if you include sales tax).  The savings is inclusive of VAT refund, 1.14 exchange rate, 3% credit card fee.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Bagzzonly

NewBe said:


> For those who have been to the VCA in Place Vendome, is there typically a long wait for getting service like other boutique stores in Paris?  Or someone is usually available to help you as soon as you walk in?
> 
> Thanks.




The service is superb at Vendome with no wait, and multiple assistants/associates catering; at least that's how it was last Monday &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## hopingoneday

NYCGIRLY said:


> Please advise..
> Are the prices comparable in Paris vs Spain vs US?
> 
> Just trying to figure out where it makes sense to purchase the Vintage Alhambra earnings.




All eurozone countries have the same price. However vat refunds may differ - not sure about that. Europe vs us pricing is dependent on the exchange rate, which is currently favorable to Americans.


----------



## chaneljewel

I'm going to have to contact my SA about the pink pendant!


----------



## Metrowestmama

hopingoneday said:


> OMG that is a BEAUTIFUL ring.   I was just at my local boutique and they had a 10-motif of the pave/WG... it looked so beautiful, and I can only imagine how expensive it must be.  I think you'll get a ton of use out of your new ring.  LOVE!


It's an insane price and it will never be on my wish list. Plus, it would be too blingy for my taste anyway. This is just a perfect size, and just the right amount of sparkle so I can wear it daily if I want. Which I do!


----------



## AmorNChanel

Metrowestmama said:


> In the meantime, for Valentines Day (and as a Anniversary and Mother's Day Gift), the hubby surprised me with this addition to my VCA collection!



Major congrats on your new new pave ring! It's stunning and what a super sweet DH.  Totally drool worthy.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Metrowestmama said:


> In the meantime, for Valentines Day (and as a Anniversary and Mother's Day Gift), the hubby surprised me with this addition to my VCA collection!



Congratulations on your new ring. This is such a pretty design with the pave diamonds.


----------



## tutushopper

Metrowestmama said:


> In the meantime, for Valentines Day (and as a Anniversary and Mother's Day Gift), the hubby surprised me with this addition to my VCA collection!



Stunning pave ring with just the right amount of bling; congrats!!


----------



## NewBe

wonger1024 said:


> The service is superb at Vendome with no wait, and multiple assistants/associates catering; at least that's how it was last Monday &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


thanks so much.  i'm so glad to hear that.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Junkenpo said:


> I agree about onyx, it's everywhere.... but turquoise I can see as being more difficult.
> 
> VCA's turquoise have no veining or matrices, and color must closely match for bracelets and necklaces.... They source quality stone in only a few regions...I'd imagine there is more involved. Tiffany's turquoise pieces are also more expensive than their other semi-precious gemstone items.
> 
> Turquoise gets a reputation for being cheap because there is a lot of it out there and a lot of treatments to make it pretty.  Dyeing, reconstituting, stabilizing with resins... it's fine as long as the jeweler reveals treatments, but many unscrupulous sellers don't.


You should know that van cleef uses stabilized turquoise. It is high quality (no veins and uniform in color) but it is not "natural" , I.e. untreated.  I personally find the price of these items given the relative value of the materials to be obscene. .  I love the motifs and history of VCA and own a number of pieces but I will probably never purchase from them going forward. Too costly and not worth it IMO.


----------



## Junkenpo

I don't have a problem with stabilization as long as the color isn't affected through dyes. I like my turquoise to be bright blue and I know there is no way it would stay that color if it was always in contact with my skin.    Other turquoise on the market though.....so many questionable stones... 

I would accept a gift of VCA turquoise, but it's out of my price range for purchase. And when it comes to price of items relative to materials... for luxe designers, I just accept I'm mostly paying for the design and the name.


----------



## cung

Junkenpo said:


> I don't have a problem with stabilization as long as the color isn't affected through dyes. I like my turquoise to be bright blue and I know there is no way it would stay that color if it was always in contact with my skin.    Other turquoise on the market though.....so many questionable stones...
> 
> I would accept a gift of VCA turquoise, but it's out of my price range for purchase. And when it comes to price of items relative to materials... for luxe designers, I just accept I'm mostly paying for the design and the name.



Very well said. This has keeping me away from vca for a long time, until I accept the cost of material does not "mean" a lot to my purchase


----------



## Hermesaholic

Junkenpo said:


> I don't have a problem with stabilization as long as the color isn't affected through dyes. I like my turquoise to be bright blue and I know there is no way it would stay that color if it was always in contact with my skin.    Other turquoise on the market though.....so many questionable stones...
> 
> I would accept a gift of VCA turquoise, but it's out of my price range for purchase. And when it comes to price of items relative to materials... for luxe designers, I just accept I'm mostly paying for the design and the name.


Stabilization of soft stones is not in and of itself a bad thing.  However, Van Cleef perpetuates the myth that they use the finest materials etc and it is simply not true.  I have caught them in half truths about certain things. I was on the verge of buying a set of Rose de Noel in turquoise: large brooch and the earrings.  I was told the turquoise was 100% natural-.  I wanted it in the paperwork.  I was then approached quietly by an associate and then the director to clarify that the ONLY treatment was stabilization which was accepted practice in the gem world as turquoise was so prone to cracking and discoloration. Okay: I understand that intellectually but I was told otherwise -at first--and I know other friends who purchased turquoise and were told the same--untreated.  It really bothered me and the cost on top if it.  I decided against it.  They have reached a line at VCA as well as other houses where the cost of the items is all about the brand and little about the quality and value--of the materials.  So yes one doesnt buy a VCA vintage alhambra to be able to trade in a crisis like unset diamonds or gold coins but the value of the materials is so far from the actual cost that I simple cant justify it anymore.  Doesnt mean I dont love the designs and history...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Perhaps based on raw materials the all yg is the best value.....


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> Perhaps based on raw materials the all yg is the best value.....


probably...  and I do know that none of this stuff we all love is worth what we pay in raw materials but there just comes a point.....


----------



## Junkenpo

Agreed. I think this is why I have a harder time with luxe sterling silver jewelry unless the design really calls to me.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I feel it's pretty much the same for most luxury goods. Take Hermes bags for example ...
These items have always been expensive ..an imied reflection of quality and exceptional workmanship. The many price increases have pushed many into a place where one no longer feels the product is worth the price. 
Corporate greed?


----------



## cung

texasgirliegirl said:


> Perhaps based on raw materials the all yg is the best value.....



That's what I thought too after doing some research about semi precious stones vca has used in their Alhambra line. I also read somewhere in tpf that vca malachite will turned dark over times, taking Princess Grace's malachite Alhambra as examples


----------



## Bethc

Just had to post this from the Red carpet that VCA necklace is amazing!


----------



## Coconuts40

Bethc said:


> Just had to post this from the Red carpet that VCA necklace is amazing!
> 
> View attachment 2904524



Gorgeous!


----------



## stylemechanel

Bethc said:


> Just had to post this from the Red carpet that VCA necklace is amazing!
> 
> View attachment 2904524



It's beautiful and looks fabulous on her.


----------



## Coconuts40

texasgirliegirl said:


> I feel it's pretty much the same for most luxury goods. Take Hermes bags for example ...
> These items have always been expensive ..an imied reflection of quality and exceptional workmanship. The many price increases have pushed many into a place where one no longer feels the product is worth the price.
> Corporate greed?



This is exactly why I do not own an hermes bag...not one.

I love VCA because I love jewelry and know I will wear my pieces absolutely every day.  I definitely know the price is overly inflated but this will be a lifetime of wear.

But somehow, a Birkin bag... I just cannot justify.  The price increases have made me rethink purchasing them.  I guess I value jewelry more than I do handbags.


----------



## perleegirl

Which would you rather have....the Lotus ring, or Dia Clover Perlee bracelet?  Why?


----------



## I'll take two

perleegirl said:


> Which would you rather have....the Lotus ring, or Dia Clover Perlee bracelet?  Why?



I have both and love them equally but if I was only going to buy one of them it would be the bangle because it is so much more wearable day or night .The Lotus ring is a little large and delicate for everyday which means it spends most of its time in the safe .
Good luck with your choice


----------



## perleegirl




----------



## perleegirl

I'll take two said:


> I have both and love them equally but if I was only going to buy one of them it would be the bangle because it is so much more wearable day or night .The Lotus ring is a little large and delicate for everyday which means it spends most of its time in the safe .
> Good luck with your choice



Which Perlee clover do you have? Don't you have two?
I am trading my R/G for W/G or Y/G, but can't decide which.
Your so lucky to have the Lotus too.
It's in my future!


----------



## NewBe

hopingoneday said:


> All eurozone countries have the same price. However vat refunds may differ - not sure about that. Europe vs us pricing is dependent on the exchange rate, which is currently favorable to Americans.


I think the pricing is still different for VCA within the eurozone.  but just very minor.  but the vat refund rate does vary from country to country.   france is still the lowest but not sure after the vat refund.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Coconuts40 said:


> This is exactly why I do not own an hermes bag...not one.
> 
> I love VCA because I love jewelry and know I will wear my pieces absolutely every day.  I definitely know the price is overly inflated but this will be a lifetime of wear.
> 
> But somehow, a Birkin bag... I just cannot justify.  The price increases have made me rethink purchasing them.  I guess I value jewelry more than I do handbags.



I have several Hermes bags... both birkins and Kelly bags  ( which I prefer) and I use them every day. It has become rather ridiculous - the waiting games and the price increases. My collection is rather complete and was thankfully purchased several years ago. 
These days jewelry seems to make more sense.


----------



## LVoeletters

texasgirliegirl said:


> Perhaps based on raw materials the all yg is the best value.....




Completely agree- likely will have this as my first 10 motif but hopefully in the pink gold.


----------



## LVoeletters

Bethc said:


> Just had to post this from the Red carpet that VCA necklace is amazing!
> 
> View attachment 2904524




Wow that is stunning!


----------



## jssl1688

My sentiments exactly. That's what hubby said as well. 
He supports my passion for the brands I love and he doesn't mind making purchases for me but he does speak his mind about the intrinsic value vs what it would really be worth if sold as raw material which makes me feel slightly guilty. 
I love the designs and romance of the vca brand. The problem I have specifically with vca is that the price they command are enough to buy diamonds in significant carat weights which are a much better investment. 
In the high jewelry world, it's been criticized that even though vca utilizes high quality stones, they are not known for large or significant sized ones. Ex, Harry Winston, Graff, fred leighton. They use more so melee diamonds in their jewelry to create exquisite pieces. Some of their older brooch pieces and jewelry do utilize larger stones, but those are mainly for royalties and specially crafted pieces. 
I just can't swallow spending close to 20k on stones, even the gold on the chain isn't worth that much. I also get where your coming from with the transparency on the turquoise. I ran into the same situation in one of the stores asking such question with answers of uncertainty. 
Regardless, vca is a brand of exclusivity, outstanding craftsmanship and a story that fills dreams. As overly priced as it is, I still adore the brand and love the pieces I own. However, since I've gained much knowledge from hubby regards to the jewelry industry and raw materials, I buy my pieces carefully and spend my money wisely these days. 





Hermesaholic said:


> Stabilization of soft stones is not in and of itself a bad thing.  However, Van Cleef perpetuates the myth that they use the finest materials etc and it is simply not true.  I have caught them in half truths about certain things. I was on the verge of buying a set of Rose de Noel in turquoise: large brooch and the earrings.  I was told the turquoise was 100% natural-.  I wanted it in the paperwork.  I was then approached quietly by an associate and then the director to clarify that the ONLY treatment was stabilization which was accepted practice in the gem world as turquoise was so prone to cracking and discoloration. Okay: I understand that intellectually but I was told otherwise -at first--and I know other friends who purchased turquoise and were told the same--untreated.  It really bothered me and the cost on top if it.  I decided against it.  They have reached a line at VCA as well as other houses where the cost of the items is all about the brand and little about the quality and value--of the materials.  So yes one doesnt buy a VCA vintage alhambra to be able to trade in a crisis like unset diamonds or gold coins but the value of the materials is so far from the actual cost that I simple cant justify it anymore.  Doesnt mean I dont love the designs and history...


----------



## jssl1688

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have several Hermes bags... both birkins and Kelly bags  ( which I prefer) and I use them every day. It has become rather ridiculous - the waiting games and the price increases. My collection is rather complete and was thankfully purchased several years ago.
> 
> These days jewelry seems to make more sense.




Me too. Moved on and for the better. Glad you completed your collection. I'm content (so far ) as well and we should never have to subject ourselves into the game. Also with recent skunks, I'm quite turned off.


----------



## LVoeletters

hopingoneday said:


> Hi ladies, I was at VCA and they said the holiday pendant info can be shared.  It will be rose gold with pale pink Sevres porcelain (and the diamond of course). The pink will be lighter than the very dark raspberry special edition vintage pieces sold at Place Vendome a few years ago.



Thanks for the info.

I don't know if I can justify the pink porcelain... REALLY wanted the Christmas pendant from the past two years especially this past year. :/ might have to move to the next item on my list for now.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have several Hermes bags... both birkins and Kelly bags  ( which I prefer) and I use them every day. It has become rather ridiculous - the waiting games and the price increases. My collection is rather complete and was thankfully purchased several years ago.
> 
> These days jewelry seems to make more sense.




Totally agree tgg.  I began collecting Hermes years ago. I had a large (read very large) collection.  I downsized my collection, kept my Croc Birkin and Croc Lindy and sold the rest.  That was 4 years ago, I haven't purchased another Hermes bag.  The price increases now have a 35cm Birkin over $12,000.00.  That is crazy!  My bags were made several years ago when there were no quality issues. 

I'm trying not to approach VCA in the same way I did Hermes.  There are so many pieces I love, but VCA like Hermes is way overpriced as has been discussed here.  My VCA plan is to purchase a few pieces I love and not get distracted by my love for the brand. That way I don't end up like I did with Hermes, more pieces than I will ever really use.


----------



## eddilicious

Good Morning Fellow VCA Lovers!
First off, I'd like to state that even though I am more of a reader than a poster I thoroughly enjoy reading this thread daily. I feel like I know each of you personally! It goes without saying that your knowledge and appreciation of VCA are unparalleled, and there's no better place to turn to for advice, which is what I seek.
I went to VCA yesterday (always so magical) to seek out my next birthday purchase (2 months away), and I believe it will be the 5 motif bracelet in onyx - yay! While I was there I tried on the single motif onyx pendant. Therein lies my conundrum. I loved it. Do you think it is redundant to purchase it considering I already have a single motif mother of pearl? I remember I had a very difficult time choosing between the two last year when I purchased my MOP. I have since tried on the 10-motif (gorgeous), with and without a 5 motif bracelet extension, but like Junkenpro (I believe) once stated, I love to see it on others but don't really see myself wearing it. A 20 motif would be a different story, but it is out of my price range and with the price increases being what they are I doubt I will ever own one - it will have to suffice to look at your lovely photos. 
Also, do you think wearing the two singles (one in MOP and the other in onyx) layered would be too much? I don't believe I've seen pictures of anyone doing that.
I apologize for the extra long post, I don't write often but when I do it's a mouthful! I've attached a previously posted picture of my humble but much loved collection for your reference. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Sparkledolll

jssl1688 said:


> My sentiments exactly. That's what hubby said as well.
> He supports my passion for the brands I love and he doesn't mind making purchases for me but he does speak his mind about the intrinsic value vs what it would really be worth if sold as raw material which makes me feel slightly guilty.
> I love the designs and romance of the vca brand. The problem I have specifically with vca is that the price they command are enough to buy diamonds in significant carat weights which are a much better investment.
> In the high jewelry world, it's been criticized that even though vca utilizes high quality stones, they are not known for large or significant sized ones. Ex, Harry Winston, Graff, fred leighton. They use more so melee diamonds in their jewelry to create exquisite pieces. Some of their older brooch pieces and jewelry do utilize larger stones, but those are mainly for royalties and specially crafted pieces.
> I just can't swallow spending close to 20k on stones, even the gold on the chain isn't worth that much. I also get where your coming from with the transparency on the turquoise. I ran into the same situation in one of the stores asking such question with answers of uncertainty.
> Regardless, vca is a brand of exclusivity, outstanding craftsmanship and a story that fills dreams. As overly priced as it is, I still adore the brand and love the pieces I own. However, since I've gained much knowledge from hubby regards to the jewelry industry and raw materials, I buy my pieces carefully and spend my money wisely these days.




Thank you for all your insights ladies. I am pretty new to VCA but have loved my purchases so far and wearing them almost daily. I am on the wait list for the 20 motif turquoise. VCA seems to hold their value which is one of the reason I decided to pull the trigger. The test will be how often I wear the 20 motif necklace which is how I justify my spending. And also because I can't stop thinking about the necklace! Crazy I know....


----------



## cung

eddilicious said:


> Good Morning Fellow VCA Lovers!
> First off, I'd like to state that even though I am more of a reader than a poster I thoroughly enjoy reading this thread daily. I feel like I know each of you personally! It goes without saying that your knowledge and appreciation of VCA are unparalleled, and there's no better place to turn to for advice, which is what I seek.
> I went to VCA yesterday (always so magical) to seek out my next birthday purchase (2 months away), and I believe it will be the 5 motif bracelet in onyx - yay! While I was there I tried on the single motif onyx pendant. Therein lies my conundrum. I loved it. Do you think it is redundant to purchase it considering I already have a single motif mother of pearl? I remember I had a very difficult time choosing between the two last year when I purchased my MOP. I have since tried on the 10-motif (gorgeous), with and without a 5 motif bracelet extension, but like Junkenpro (I believe) once stated, I love to see it on others but don't really see myself wearing it. A 20 motif would be a different story, but it is out of my price range and with the price increases being what they are I doubt I will ever own one - it will have to suffice to look at your lovely photos.
> Also, do you think wearing the two singles (one in MOP and the other in onyx) layered would be too much? I don't believe I've seen pictures of anyone doing that.
> I apologize for the extra long post, I don't write often but when I do it's a mouthful! I've attached a previously posted picture of my humble but much loved collection for your reference. Thanks for letting me share.



Your collection is lovely, and goes well with each other. I have never thought of single motif mop and onyx layered together, or seen any in this topic. But my experience with vca is very limited, so pls wait for other ladies here to chime in.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

eddilicious said:


> Good Morning Fellow VCA Lovers!
> First off, I'd like to state that even though I am more of a reader than a poster I thoroughly enjoy reading this thread daily. I feel like I know each of you personally! It goes without saying that your knowledge and appreciation of VCA are unparalleled, and there's no better place to turn to for advice, which is what I seek.
> I went to VCA yesterday (always so magical) to seek out my next birthday purchase (2 months away), and I believe it will be the 5 motif bracelet in onyx - yay! While I was there I tried on the single motif onyx pendant. Therein lies my conundrum. I loved it. Do you think it is redundant to purchase it considering I already have a single motif mother of pearl? I remember I had a very difficult time choosing between the two last year when I purchased my MOP. I have since tried on the 10-motif (gorgeous), with and without a 5 motif bracelet extension, but like Junkenpro (I believe) once stated, I love to see it on others but don't really see myself wearing it. A 20 motif would be a different story, but it is out of my price range and with the price increases being what they are I doubt I will ever own one - it will have to suffice to look at your lovely photos.
> Also, do you think wearing the two singles (one in MOP and the other in onyx) layered would be too much? I don't believe I've seen pictures of anyone doing that.
> I apologize for the extra long post, I don't write often but when I do it's a mouthful! I've attached a previously posted picture of my humble but much loved collection for your reference. Thanks for letting me share.



Welcome!!  You have a lovely collection. 
I would rank the single motif onyx clover pendant very high.  Not redundant at all. When I first started collecting van Cleef jewelry I felt that I had to have the 20 motifs ( or two tens ).  Like a crazy person I collected nearly every stone. While I'm so happy to have purchased them a while back and do wear them I find that it doesn't take much to get the impact. 
Previously never having an interest in pendants, this past Fall I aquired the holiday pendant. I wear it nearly every day!
More than my 10 and. 20 motifs....
So bottom line- absolutely do get the onyx pendant if you can.  It's lovely and will give you another wonderful basic.
Another item I highly recommend are the Perlee hoop earrings in the small size. They are perfect if you ever consider wearing hoops and will look nice with your pendants.


----------



## HeidiDavis

The discussion about luxury products versus true value is really a good one and all of you ladies make great points.  I have grappled with this over the years too.  Certain luxury items will appeal to me and really take hold of me psychologically, but then the pragmatic shopper in me will argue about whether or not the item is "really worth it."  I guess collecting VCA can sort of being compared to collecting art or any other beautiful but unnecessary form of expression.  If you buy a painting by an artist you enjoy, is it really worth it?  Is the paint on canvas alone actually worth what you pay?  Probably not.  What IS worth it, however, is the feeling the painting evokes in you when you see it displayed and enjoy it.  It's very personal.  Is VCA art though?   My SA describes it as wearable art... but it makes sense that she would as she has a vested interest!  Anyway, I don't have any grand conclusions on the matter, but I do think it makes for interesting conversation.  Is the love of Hermes similar?  I haven't ventured down that avenue yet....


----------



## cung

HeidiDavis said:


> The discussion about luxury products versus true value is really a good one and all of you ladies make great points.  I have grappled with this over the years too.  Certain luxury items will appeal to me and really take hold of me psychologically, but then the pragmatic shopper in me will argue about whether or not the item is "really worth it."  I guess collecting VCA can sort of being compared to collecting art or any other beautiful but unnecessary form of expression.  If you buy a painting by an artist you enjoy, is it really worth it?  Is the paint on canvas alone actually worth what you pay?  Probably not.  What IS worth it, however, is the feeling the painting evokes in you when you see it displayed and enjoy it.  It's very personal.  Is VCA art though?   My SA describes it as wearable art... but it makes sense that she would as she has a vested interest!  Anyway, I don't have any grand conclusions on the matter, but I do think it makes for interesting conversation.  Is the love of Hermes similar?  I haven't ventured down that avenue yet....



I might add the frivole earrings as another option if you don't wear hoops like me


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HeidiDavis said:


> The discussion about luxury products versus true value is really a good one and all of you ladies make great points.  I have grappled with this over the years too.  Certain luxury items will appeal to me and really take hold of me psychologically, but then the pragmatic shopper in me will argue about whether or not the item is "really worth it."  I guess collecting VCA can sort of being compared to collecting art or any other beautiful but unnecessary form of expression.  If you buy a painting by an artist you enjoy, is it really worth it?  Is the paint on canvas alone actually worth what you pay?  Probably not.  What IS worth it, however, is the feeling the painting evokes in you when you see it displayed and enjoy it.  It's very personal.  Is VCA art though?   My SA describes it as wearable art... but it makes sense that she would as she has a vested interest!  Anyway, I don't have any grand conclusions on the matter, but I do think it makes for interesting conversation.  Is the love of Hermes similar?  I haven't ventured down that avenue yet....



You have made some excellent points. 
You have pretty much nailed it for me- 
In addition, my logic is that great accessories really elevate a person's look. For example, you can wear basic jeans and a t shirt but add great shoes and a nice handbag and earrings and look amazing. If you feel beautiful/ put together your confidence level increases. 
There is value in that


----------



## katmb

texasgirliegirl said:


> In addition, my logic is that great accessories really elevate a person's look. For example, you can wear basic jeans and a t shirt but add great shoes and a nice handbag and earrings and look amazing. If you feel beautiful/ put together your confidence level increases.
> There is value in that


 
I couldn't agree more with this. I do a lot of one day business trips--up at 4 am, two airplane flights in small commuter planes, and a day of meetings in between to get home around 10 pm. I really don't want to spend all that time in a suit, hose and heels. With the right jewelry and a great tote, I can wear something like nicely tailored pants and a cashmere sweater with low heels and look as professional as anyone else in the room. VCA pieces like Vintage Alhambra and Frivole earrings are perfect for this, whereas diamonds would be all wrong.


----------



## I'll take two

perleegirl said:


> Which Perlee clover do you have? Don't you have two?
> I am trading my R/G for W/G or Y/G, but can't decide which.
> Your so lucky to have the Lotus too.
> It's in my future!


I have the white gold and rose gold clover bangles ,love them and wear them stacked together all the time .
I would even wear 3 stacked but sadly my luck has run out for the moment due to the arrival of the long pave pendant coupled with a new house purchase  ( seriously though I am very lucky thank you  )
What has made you go off your rose gold one ? Not enough matching pieces or do you just like a change ?
Good look for the Lotus


----------



## I'll take two

eddilicious said:


> Good Morning Fellow VCA Lovers!
> First off, I'd like to state that even though I am more of a reader than a poster I thoroughly enjoy reading this thread daily. I feel like I know each of you personally! It goes without saying that your knowledge and appreciation of VCA are unparalleled, and there's no better place to turn to for advice, which is what I seek.
> I went to VCA yesterday (always so magical) to seek out my next birthday purchase (2 months away), and I believe it will be the 5 motif bracelet in onyx - yay! While I was there I tried on the single motif onyx pendant. Therein lies my conundrum. I loved it. Do you think it is redundant to purchase it considering I already have a single motif mother of pearl? I remember I had a very difficult time choosing between the two last year when I purchased my MOP. I have since tried on the 10-motif (gorgeous), with and without a 5 motif bracelet extension, but like Junkenpro (I believe) once stated, I love to see it on others but don't really see myself wearing it. A 20 motif would be a different story, but it is out of my price range and with the price increases being what they are I doubt I will ever own one - it will have to suffice to look at your lovely photos.
> Also, do you think wearing the two singles (one in MOP and the other in onyx) layered would be too much? I don't believe I've seen pictures of anyone doing that.
> I apologize for the extra long post, I don't write often but when I do it's a mouthful! I've attached a previously posted picture of my humble but much loved collection for your reference. Thanks for letting me share.


Very pretty collection .


----------



## dialv

texasgirliegirl said:


> Welcome!!  You have a lovely collection.
> I would rank the single motif onyx clover pendant very high.  Not redundant at all. When I first started collecting van Cleef jewelry I felt that I had to have the 20 motifs ( or two tens ).  Like a crazy person I collected nearly every stone. While I'm so happy to have purchased them a while back and do wear them I find that it doesn't take much to get the impact.
> Previously never having an interest in pendants, this past Fall I aquired the holiday pendant. I wear it nearly every day!
> More than my 10 and. 20 motifs....
> So bottom line- absolutely do get the onyx pendant if you can.  It's lovely and will give you another wonderful basic.
> Another item I highly recommend are the Perlee hoop earrings in the small size. They are perfect if you ever consider wearing hoops and will look nice with your pendants.


tgg that is a great point to bring up about the impact of a pendant.  My second VCA purchase was the turquoise pendant which is my favorite piece and because I have it, although I love to see a 20 or 10 motif of this stone I am totally satisfied with the pendant.


----------



## perleegirl

I'll take two said:


> I have the white gold and rose gold clover bangles ,love them and wear them stacked together all the time .
> I would even wear 3 stacked but sadly my luck has run out for the moment due to the arrival of the long pave pendant coupled with a new house purchase  ( seriously though I am very lucky thank you  )
> What has made you go off your rose gold one ? Not enough matching pieces or do you just like a change ?
> Good look for the Lotus



Probably both! I do tend to like change, and don't have any other R/G pieces. Since you have both, I am curious which you would save if you could only chose one? Sophie's Choice? Also, have you noticed if one shows wear and tear, such as scratches, more than the other? Going forward, I feel like W/G might be more of a basic staple piece. I am thinking of going with W/G Clover, and getting different colored  Perlee signatures to have the option for different looks. What is the long pave pendant?


----------



## HeidiDavis

texasgirliegirl said:


> You have made some excellent points.
> You have pretty much nailed it for me-
> In addition, my logic is that great accessories really elevate a person's look. For example, you can wear basic jeans and a t shirt but add great shoes and a nice handbag and earrings and look amazing. If you feel beautiful/ put together your confidence level increases.
> There is value in that




I agree!  Just as the perfect piece of art or furniture can make a room, the perfect accessory can pull together an outfit.   It's that final element that adds polish, cohesiveness,  and a touch of personal style.   I don't think you can put a price on that!


----------



## kimber418

eddilicious said:


> Good Morning Fellow VCA Lovers!
> First off, I'd like to state that even though I am more of a reader than a poster I thoroughly enjoy reading this thread daily. I feel like I know each of you personally! It goes without saying that your knowledge and appreciation of VCA are unparalleled, and there's no better place to turn to for advice, which is what I seek.
> I went to VCA yesterday (always so magical) to seek out my next birthday purchase (2 months away), and I believe it will be the 5 motif bracelet in onyx - yay! While I was there I tried on the single motif onyx pendant. Therein lies my conundrum. I loved it. Do you think it is redundant to purchase it considering I already have a single motif mother of pearl? I remember I had a very difficult time choosing between the two last year when I purchased my MOP. I have since tried on the 10-motif (gorgeous), with and without a 5 motif bracelet extension, but like Junkenpro (I believe) once stated, I love to see it on others but don't really see myself wearing it. A 20 motif would be a different story, but it is out of my price range and with the price increases being what they are I doubt I will ever own one - it will have to suffice to look at your lovely photos.
> 
> Also, do you think wearing the two singles (one in MOP and the other in onyx) layered would be too much? I don't believe I've seen pictures of anyone doing that.
> I apologize for the extra long post, I don't write often but when I do it's a mouthful! I've attached a previously posted picture of my humble but much loved collection for your reference. Thanks for letting me share.




Very Pretty collection!   I am not sure the two single would look ok -- it depends how they set on your neck --- does that make sense?    I would try it and see how it looks. You would know right away if you like the look.


----------



## kimber418

texasgirliegirl said:


> You have made some excellent points.
> You have pretty much nailed it for me-
> In addition, my logic is that great accessories really elevate a person's look. For example, you can wear basic jeans and a t shirt but add great shoes and a nice handbag and earrings and look amazing. If you feel beautiful/ put together your confidence level increases.
> There is value in that


I totally agree with this.  I am packing right now for a trip to DC and while I plan my wardrobe I go into my jewelry safe and take out the 20 motifs I want to wear with each outfit.  I think about my VCA pieces when I shop for clothing also.  I guess I know what works for me and what I really like.   I love wearing Jeans, a white linen or silk blouse, a 20 motif Vintage necklace, and boots with a leather jacket.   I honestly feel like I will never get tired of wearing my VCA pieces.   They are timeless and just feel good!


----------



## einseine

Yes, kimber!!!  It is very important point!  Feeling good for a LONG time!!!  I only purchase branded jewelry pieces.  Because it is less likely for me to get tired of branded ones.  Timeless design, quality, continued relationship and customer service from them, and perhaps partly because I have paid a lot!!!  I'll pay more than 20,000 dollars for 20-motif in turquoise in WG.  Because I know I would enjoy wearing it for the rest of my life.  Thinking like that, VCA pieces are not so expensive.  I am actually thinking of getting WG alhambra necklace.


----------



## hopingoneday

eddilicious said:


> Good Morning Fellow VCA Lovers!
> 
> First off, I'd like to state that even though I am more of a reader than a poster I thoroughly enjoy reading this thread daily. I feel like I know each of you personally! It goes without saying that your knowledge and appreciation of VCA are unparalleled, and there's no better place to turn to for advice, which is what I seek.
> 
> I went to VCA yesterday (always so magical) to seek out my next birthday purchase (2 months away), and I believe it will be the 5 motif bracelet in onyx - yay! While I was there I tried on the single motif onyx pendant. Therein lies my conundrum. I loved it. Do you think it is redundant to purchase it considering I already have a single motif mother of pearl? I remember I had a very difficult time choosing between the two last year when I purchased my MOP. I have since tried on the 10-motif (gorgeous), with and without a 5 motif bracelet extension, but like Junkenpro (I believe) once stated, I love to see it on others but don't really see myself wearing it. A 20 motif would be a different story, but it is out of my price range and with the price increases being what they are I doubt I will ever own one - it will have to suffice to look at your lovely photos.
> 
> Also, do you think wearing the two singles (one in MOP and the other in onyx) layered would be too much? I don't believe I've seen pictures of anyone doing that.
> 
> I apologize for the extra long post, I don't write often but when I do it's a mouthful! I've attached a previously posted picture of my humble but much loved collection for your reference. Thanks for letting me share.




Welcome! 
I I haven't read what the other ladies had to say yet, but my gut reaction after reading your post was to advise you to wait, and try on the magic pendant in onyx when it comes out soon. The wonderful thing about the magic pendants is that they can be worn long or short with the chain doubled, they have a tremendous impact because of the size, and it would be just a little bit different from your mother of pearl. That's my 2 cents!


----------



## stylemechanel

HeidiDavis said:


> The discussion about luxury products versus true value is really a good one and all of you ladies make great points.  I have grappled with this over the years too.  Certain luxury items will appeal to me and really take hold of me psychologically, but then the pragmatic shopper in me will argue about whether or not the item is "really worth it."  I guess collecting VCA can sort of being compared to collecting art or any other beautiful but unnecessary form of expression.  If you buy a painting by an artist you enjoy, is it really worth it?  Is the paint on canvas alone actually worth what you pay?  Probably not.  What IS worth it, however, is the feeling the painting evokes in you when you see it displayed and enjoy it.  It's very personal.  Is VCA art though?   My SA describes it as wearable art... but it makes sense that she would as she has a vested interest!  Anyway, I don't have any grand conclusions on the matter, but I do think it makes for interesting conversation.  Is the love of Hermes similar?  I haven't ventured down that avenue yet....



+1. HeidiD, you said this so eloquently and simply. This is exactly how I feel. I also think each one of us has different values attached to different luxury products based on how we grew up and what we have learned to appreciate as beautiful. My husband will never understand my love and appreciation for VCA and I will never understand his love for fancy cars and playing at all the major golf courses around the world - yet we understand we have have our own things and for me, its so nice that we accept it that way.

Again, thanks for saying it so much better than I ever could!


----------



## HeidiDavis

stylemechanel said:


> +1. HeidiD, you said this so eloquently and simply. This is exactly how I feel. I also think each one of us has different values attached to different luxury products based on how we grew up and what we have learned to appreciate as beautiful. My husband will never understand my love and appreciation for VCA and I will never understand his love for fancy cars and playing at all the major golf courses around the world - yet we understand we have have our own things and for me, its so nice that we accept it that way.
> 
> Again, thanks for saying it so much better than I ever could!


 

You are too sweet!  And don't sell yourself short--everything you say is beautifully expressed.  You seem like a very warm person--the kind of gal I'd love to meet for lunch and chat up VCA if we lived near each other! 


I know that for me part of the psychological appeal of VCA is that it is French.  My very first big trip was to Paris when I was 15 years old and that trip just transformed me. It opened my eyes to the greater world and sparked a love of travel that is still there today (and I'm in my 40's!).  Obviously there are other amazing French brands that I could pursue, but their aesthetic and design doesn't suit my personality and style of dress as well. 


When we choose to collect something--be it art or jewelry or stamps or anything--it is very personal. (My dad collects stamps because his great-grandfather in Germany did and it serves as a link to the past.  My father also collects baseball cards because that was the first sport he understood when he came to America and he has grown to be love it.)    What we love or collect is sort of a confluence of many different factors that may have special meaning only to us and reflect our life experiences.  Even if we just buy something because we think it's pretty, there is probably a deeper reason why it speaks to us.  


Just my opinion.  Sorry this so long...as you can tell, I like to ponder these things.  Lol.


----------



## BBG chanel girl

I'll take two said:


> I have the white gold and rose gold clover bangles ,love them and wear them stacked together all the time .
> I would even wear 3 stacked but sadly my luck has run out for the moment due to the arrival of the long pave pendant coupled with a new house purchase  ( seriously though I am very lucky thank you  )
> What has made you go off your rose gold one ? Not enough matching pieces or do you just like a change ?
> Good look for the Lotus



Hi there&#9786; I have just joined this forum recently and would love to hear your opinion on the lotus ring. I love the look of the ring on display and on other ladies but somehow it doesn't sit right on my hand I can't quite figure out why. The only thing I could think of is perhaps I have very small hands and the proportion might be off. I am going to attach a picture of me wearing the butterflies. It  would be amazing if you could show me how the ring looks on you and whether it makes a difference perhaps wearing it on different fingers. Also do you have the butterflies too? If so, which one do you prefer? Sorry for asking so many questions.


----------



## eliwon

HeidiDavis said:


> You are too sweet!  And don't sell yourself short--everything you say is beautifully expressed.  You seem like a very warm person--the kind of gal I'd love to meet for lunch and chat up VCA if we lived near each other!
> 
> 
> I know that for me part of the psychological appeal of VCA is that it is French.  My very first big trip was to Paris when I was 15 years old and that trip just transformed me. It opened my eyes to the greater world and sparked a love of travel that is still there today (and I'm in my 40's!).  Obviously there are other amazing French brands that I could pursue, but their aesthetic and design doesn't suit my personality and style of dress as well.
> 
> 
> When we choose to collect something--be it art or jewelry or stamps or anything--it is very personal. (My dad collects stamps because his great-grandfather in Germany did and it serves as a link to the past.  My father also collects baseball cards because that was the first sport he understood when he came to America and he has grown to be love it.)    What we love or collect is sort of a confluence of many different factors that may have special meaning only to us and reflect our life experiences.  Even if we just buy something because we think it's pretty, there is probably a deeper reason why it speaks to us.
> 
> 
> Just my opinion.  Sorry this so long...as you can tell, I like to ponder these things.  Lol.



Thanks to all of you who have expressed your thoughts about "value" of VCA and Hermes. The price increases of lately make me feel a growing recentment towards the brands' marketing policies, and make me question myself  if it's really "worth it" for me? I have also experienced the same with jewelry from Ole Lynggaard, a very popular high end brand in Scandinavia, and my conclusion is: enough now. There will have to be very special pieces from all these brands for me to succumb once more, apart from the few I have in the pipeline. As for jewelry I will instead continue to work directly with jewelers to create unique pieces - the feeling when picking out stones is hard to beat!


----------



## HeidiDavis

eliwon said:


> Thanks to all of you who have expressed your thoughts about "value" of VCA and Hermes. The price increases of lately make me feel a growing recentment towards the brands' marketing policies, and make me question myself  if it's really "worth it" for me? I have also experienced the same with jewelry from Ole Lynggaard, a very popular high end brand in Scandinavia, and my conclusion is: enough now. There will have to be very special pieces from all these brands for me to succumb once more, apart from the few I have in the pipeline. As for jewelry* I will instead continue to work directly with jewelers to create unique pieces - the feeling when picking out stones is hard to beat!*
> 
> 
> I haven't really done this much but it does sound amazing!  I love jewelry that is special, unique, and personal.      I need to find a really good jeweler who can collaborate with me to create the specific things I'm looking for.


----------



## HeidiDavis

BBG chanel girl said:


> Hi there&#9786; I have just joined this forum recently and would love to hear your opinion on the lotus ring. I love the look of the ring on display and on other ladies but somehow it doesn't sit right on my hand I can't quite figure out why. The only thing I could think of is perhaps I have very small hands and the proportion might be off. I am going to attach a picture of me wearing the butterflies. It  would be amazing if you could show me how the ring looks on you and whether it makes a difference perhaps wearing it on different fingers. Also do you have the butterflies too? If so, which one do you prefer? Sorry for asking so many questions.


 
I'm no help but I think the ring looks GORGEOUS on you!  The whole picture is lovely and should be an ad in a magazine!


----------



## BBG chanel girl

HeidiDavis said:


> I'm no help but I think the ring looks GORGEOUS on you!  The whole picture is lovely and should be an ad in a magazine!



Thanks so much for your kind  words HeidiDavis &#128537;. I have just joined this forum yesterday and was a bit nervous for asking so many questions. Your lovely comment makes me feel warm and welcomed.


----------



## cupcake34

> Hi there&#9786; I have just joined this forum recently and would love to hear  your opinion on the lotus ring. I love the look of the ring on display  and on other ladies but somehow it doesn't sit right on my hand I can't  quite figure out why. The only thing I could think of is perhaps I have  very small hands and the proportion might be off. I am going to attach a  picture of me wearing the butterflies. It  would be amazing if you  could show me how the ring looks on you and whether it makes a  difference perhaps wearing it on different fingers. Also do you have the  butterflies too? If so, which one do you prefer? Sorry for asking so  many questions.



So beautiful! I love your ring and I think it really suits your finger! Do you wear it every day? Is it comfortable? 

I think both the butterfly and the lotus ring are extremely beautiful; the style is very different, however. I feel the lotus ring is more of a statement piece than the butterfly. But I LOVE these butterflies, they look so pretty on your fingers. I'm sure the lotus would look stunning on you as well. Do you have a modelling pic of the lotus on your fingers? Maybe this would help us to advise you on the fit/look.


----------



## BBG chanel girl

cupcake34 said:


> So beautiful! I love your ring and I think it really suits your finger! Do you wear it every day? Is it comfortable?
> 
> I think both the butterfly and the lotus ring are extremely beautiful; the style is very different, however. I feel the lotus ring is more of a statement piece than the butterfly. But I LOVE these butterflies, they look so pretty on your fingers. I'm sure the lotus would look stunning on you as well. Do you have a modelling pic of the lotus on your fingers? Maybe this would help us to advise you on the fit/look.



Thankyou cupcake34&#128151;. It is not an everyday ring for me, however I do wear it 2~3 times a week. It sits well on my finger and  is comfortable to wear. 
Unfortunately, I don't have a picture wearing the lotus ring since I was so in love with the butterflies at the time and didn't pay much attention to it. Also, sadly the SAs tend to look at you funny for taking pictures of yourself in my part of the world. Now that I am so in love with the btf style I just can't get it out of my mind. I totally agree with you that the lotus is more of a statement piece and maybe that's why I feel overwhelmed? But it's stunning for sure.


----------



## cupcake34

> Thankyou cupcake34&#128151;. It is not an everyday ring for me, however I do  wear it 2~3 times a week. It sits well on my finger and  is comfortable  to wear.
> Unfortunately, I don't have a picture wearing the lotus ring since I was  so in love with the butterflies at the time and didn't pay much  attention to it. Also, sadly the SAs tend to look at you funny for  taking pictures of yourself in my part of the world. Now that I am so in  love with the btf style I just can't get it out of my mind. I totally  agree with you that the lotus is more of a statement piece and maybe  that's why I feel overwhelmed? But it's stunning for sure.


Maybe it is just the size of the lotus that needs some getting used to? I've seen both rings in the store and as far as I remember, the lotus is much bigger than the butterflies. What ring size is your butterfly ring? 

Have you considered other BTF rings like the double flower frivole or socrate?


----------



## stylemechanel

eddilicious said:


> Good Morning Fellow VCA Lovers!
> First off, I'd like to state that even though I am more of a reader than a poster I thoroughly enjoy reading this thread daily. I feel like I know each of you personally! It goes without saying that your knowledge and appreciation of VCA are unparalleled, and there's no better place to turn to for advice, which is what I seek.
> I went to VCA yesterday (always so magical) to seek out my next birthday purchase (2 months away), and I believe it will be the 5 motif bracelet in onyx - yay! While I was there I tried on the single motif onyx pendant. Therein lies my conundrum. I loved it. Do you think it is redundant to purchase it considering I already have a single motif mother of pearl? I remember I had a very difficult time choosing between the two last year when I purchased my MOP. I have since tried on the 10-motif (gorgeous), with and without a 5 motif bracelet extension, but like Junkenpro (I believe) once stated, I love to see it on others but don't really see myself wearing it. A 20 motif would be a different story, but it is out of my price range and with the price increases being what they are I doubt I will ever own one - it will have to suffice to look at your lovely photos.
> Also, do you think wearing the two singles (one in MOP and the other in onyx) layered would be too much? I don't believe I've seen pictures of anyone doing that.
> I apologize for the extra long post, I don't write often but when I do it's a mouthful! I've attached a previously posted picture of my humble but much loved collection for your reference. Thanks for letting me share.




Great collection, eddilicious. I'm not sure I would like the onyx and MOP layered, as Kimber said. For me it would really depend on how long each chain is - I would definitely have one longer than the other. I can't wait to see what you decide!


----------



## BBG chanel girl

cupcake34 said:


> Maybe it is just the size of the lotus that needs some getting used to? I've seen both rings in the store and as far as I remember, the lotus is much bigger than the butterflies. What ring size is your butterfly ring?
> 
> Have you considered other BTF rings like the double flower frivole or socrate?



I wear a 46 on that finger. You are probably right, the size was what bothered me before. I might just be obsessing over something that is not right for me. For that price I really got to love it right. 

Thanks for your suggestions, I do actually own a btf ring very similar to the socrate by another jeweler. The reason why I didn't go with VCA was that I wanted lager diamonds instead of pave for that particular design. I was worried that socrate in pave diamonds might look too juvenile on me when  I am much older. I love the frivole too, the only thing holding me back is  that it doesn't have as much of the btf look as the others. 

I know it's not a VCA but  I am gonna attach a picture anyways for your reference &#9786;. Thanks so much for your reply &#128151;


----------



## majusaka

I am new to VCA, is it easy to find vintage alhambra pendant in black onyx?


----------



## HeidiDavis

BBG chanel girl said:


> I wear a 46 on that finger. You are probably right, the size was what bothered me before. I might just be obsessing over something that is not right for me. For that price I really got to love it right.
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions, I do actually own a btf ring very similar to the socrate by another jeweler. The reason why I didn't go with VCA was that I wanted lager diamonds instead of pave for that particular design. I was worried that socrate in pave diamonds might look too juvenile on me when  I am much older. I love the frivole too, the only thing holding me back is  that it doesn't have as much of the btf look as the others.
> 
> I know it's not a VCA but  I am gonna attach a picture anyways for your reference &#9786;. Thanks so much for your reply &#128151;




Again, I have no worthwhile information to contribute.  I just want to say that your ring here is MAGNIFICENT!  Wow!


----------



## HeidiDavis

majusaka said:


> I am new to VCA, is it easy to find vintage alhambra pendant in black onyx?


 

I am very new to VCA also, and my first piece was the vintage Alhambra onyx pendant!  It should be really easy to source.  I believe they have it available on their online boutique (at least the US one) right now.  Good luck!


----------



## allure244

BBG chanel girl said:


> Hi there&#9786; I have just joined this forum recently and would love to hear your opinion on the lotus ring. I love the look of the ring on display and on other ladies but somehow it doesn't sit right on my hand I can't quite figure out why. The only thing I could think of is perhaps I have very small hands and the proportion might be off. I am going to attach a picture of me wearing the butterflies. It  would be amazing if you could show me how the ring looks on you and whether it makes a difference perhaps wearing it on different fingers. Also do you have the butterflies too? If so, which one do you prefer? Sorry for asking so many questions.




Welcome to tpf. Nice to see you on my two favorite forums. (Chanel and jewelry) Hee hee. I have a picture of the lotus ring on my finger when I tried it on at the boutique. It was gorgeous but I felt it was so eye catching and blingy it would be something I would only wear for special occasions and I wanted a more everyday btf ring. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I ended up getting the btf butterfly like you as I feel I can wear it more casually and also for special occasions. I can fit size 50 for my ring finger but chose 52 so I can wear it on my middle finger and if my hands are more swollen like during the summer I can wear it on the ring finger. You have a tiny ring size. The lotus must have looked spectacular on you! Do you feel it was not comfortable because the ring was too big?


----------



## I'll take two

perleegirl said:


> Probably both! I do tend to like change, and don't have any other R/G pieces. Since you have both, I am curious which you would save if you could only chose one? Sophie's Choice? Also, have you noticed if one shows wear and tear, such as scratches, more than the other? Going forward, I feel like W/G might be more of a basic staple piece. I am thinking of going with W/G Clover, and getting different colored  Perlee signatures to have the option for different looks. What is the long pave pendant?



Oh dear ,that is a tough question but I guess I would go for the White gold one but only because overall I have more white gold pieces than rose gold .
My white gold one has slightly more fine scratches on it ( they would easily polish out ) probably because I have had it longer and on my husbands advice I wear them a lot .
He says he would rather see a jewellery box full of worn jewellery than pieces that never see the light of day.
The pendant is the long Magic rose gold diamond pave which has been specially made. 
We are flying to London next week to pick it up so will post pictures then .
I wouldn't sell your rose gold one to buy a white gold one unless you get a really great price as I don't think I would want to loose too much money to change .
You could consider adding the White gold signature instead of selling which would look lovely with it. 
Let us know what you decide


----------



## I'll take two

BBG chanel girl said:


> Hi there&#9786; I have just joined this forum recently and would love to hear your opinion on the lotus ring. I love the look of the ring on display and on other ladies but somehow it doesn't sit right on my hand I can't quite figure out why. The only thing I could think of is perhaps I have very small hands and the proportion might be off. I am going to attach a picture of me wearing the butterflies. It  would be amazing if you could show me how the ring looks on you and whether it makes a difference perhaps wearing it on different fingers. Also do you have the butterflies too? If so, which one do you prefer? Sorry for asking so many questions.



The butterfly ring sits on your hand similar to how the BTF Magic ring does on me which I think is fine .
This is how I wear the lotus


----------



## HeidiDavis

All of these pictures of gorgeous VCA rings on beautifully-manicured fingers are inspiring me to take better care of my nails.  I have long, thin fingers but my nails look so plain and grubby compared to everyone else's!


----------



## kat99

I'll take two said:


> The butterfly ring sits on your hand similar to how the BTF Magic ring does on me which I think is fine .
> 
> This is how I wear the lotus




Love this!!


----------



## perleegirl

I'll take two said:


> The butterfly ring sits on your hand similar to how the BTF Magic ring does on me which I think is fine .
> This is how I wear the lotus



You're killing me!


----------



## I'll take two

kat99 said:


> Love this!!


Thank you 



perleegirl said:


> You're killing me!


So sorry I was only trying to help lol
Do let us know when you decide what to do about your clover bangle .



allure244 said:


> Welcome to tpf. Nice to see you on my two favorite forums. (Chanel and jewelry) Hee hee. I have a picture of the lotus ring on my finger when I tried it on at the boutique. It was gorgeous but I felt it was so eye catching and blingy it would be something I would only wear for special occasions and I wanted a more everyday btf ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2907308
> View attachment 2907310
> 
> 
> I ended up getting the btf butterfly like you as I feel I can wear it more casually and also for special occasions. I can fit size 50 for my ring finger but chose 52 so I can wear it on my middle finger and if my hands are more swollen like during the summer I can wear it on the ring finger. You have a tiny ring size. The lotus must have looked spectacular on you! Do you feel it was not comfortable because the ring was too big?
> View attachment 2907311


Congrats ,the butterfly BTF is just lovely for any occasion !!


----------



## I'll take two

HeidiDavis said:


> All of these pictures of gorgeous VCA rings on beautifully-manicured fingers are inspiring me to take better care of my nails.  I have long, thin fingers but my nails look so plain and grubby compared to everyone else's!



Wish my hands were more presentable as well 
Unfortunately I trapped my hand in a door a few months ago damaging the nail bed of my wedding ring finger so it is taking an awful long time to regrow properly


----------



## I'll take two

BBG chanel girl said:


> I wear a 46 on that finger. You are probably right, the size was what bothered me before. I might just be obsessing over something that is not right for me. For that price I really got to love it right.
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions, I do actually own a btf ring very similar to the socrate by another jeweler. The reason why I didn't go with VCA was that I wanted lager diamonds instead of pave for that particular design. I was worried that socrate in pave diamonds might look too juvenile on me when  I am much older. I love the frivole too, the only thing holding me back is  that it doesn't have as much of the btf look as the others.
> 
> I know it's not a VCA but  I am gonna attach a picture anyways for your reference &#9786;. Thanks so much for your reply &#128151;



I also love this ring ,so pretty !!


----------



## Suzie

BBG chanel girl said:


> I wear a 46 on that finger. You are probably right, the size was what bothered me before. I might just be obsessing over something that is not right for me. For that price I really got to love it right.
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions, I do actually own a btf ring very similar to the socrate by another jeweler. The reason why I didn't go with VCA was that I wanted lager diamonds instead of pave for that particular design. I was worried that socrate in pave diamonds might look too juvenile on me when  I am much older. I love the frivole too, the only thing holding me back is  that it doesn't have as much of the btf look as the others.
> 
> I know it's not a VCA but  I am gonna attach a picture anyways for your reference &#9786;. Thanks so much for your reply &#128151;



What a stunning ring!



allure244 said:


> Welcome to tpf. Nice to see you on my two favorite forums. (Chanel and jewelry) Hee hee. I have a picture of the lotus ring on my finger when I tried it on at the boutique. It was gorgeous but I felt it was so eye catching and blingy it would be something I would only wear for special occasions and I wanted a more everyday btf ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2907308
> View attachment 2907310
> 
> 
> I ended up getting the btf butterfly like you as I feel I can wear it more casually and also for special occasions. I can fit size 50 for my ring finger but chose 52 so I can wear it on my middle finger and if my hands are more swollen like during the summer I can wear it on the ring finger. You have a tiny ring size. The lotus must have looked spectacular on you! Do you feel it was not comfortable because the ring was too big?
> View attachment 2907311



They both look beautiful on your hands.



I'll take two said:


> The butterfly ring sits on your hand similar to how the BTF Magic ring does on me which I think is fine .
> This is how I wear the lotus



Once again you have knocked it out of the park, Can I please come and live in your jewellery box.


----------



## cung

I'll take two said:


> The butterfly ring sits on your hand similar to how the BTF Magic ring does on me which I think is fine .
> This is how I wear the lotus



Stunning combination with lotus ring and clover perlee bangle. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Notorious Pink

BBG chanel girl said:


> I wear a 46 on that finger. You are probably right, the size was what bothered me before. I might just be obsessing over something that is not right for me. For that price I really got to love it right.
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions, I do actually own a btf ring very similar to the socrate by another jeweler. The reason why I didn't go with VCA was that I wanted lager diamonds instead of pave for that particular design. I was worried that socrate in pave diamonds might look too juvenile on me when  I am much older. I love the frivole too, the only thing holding me back is  that it doesn't have as much of the btf look as the others.
> 
> I know it's not a VCA but  I am gonna attach a picture anyways for your reference &#9786;. Thanks so much for your reply &#128151;




Wow - this is gorgeous!!!


----------



## BBG chanel girl

allure244 said:


> Welcome to tpf. Nice to see you on my two favorite forums. (Chanel and jewelry) Hee hee. I have a picture of the lotus ring on my finger when I tried it on at the boutique. It was gorgeous but I felt it was so eye catching and blingy it would be something I would only wear for special occasions and I wanted a more everyday btf ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2907308
> View attachment 2907310
> 
> 
> I ended up getting the btf butterfly like you as I feel I can wear it more casually and also for special occasions. I can fit size 50 for my ring finger but chose 52 so I can wear it on my middle finger and if my hands are more swollen like during the summer I can wear it on the ring finger. You have a tiny ring size. The lotus must have looked spectacular on you! Do you feel it was not comfortable because the ring was too big?
> View attachment 2907311



Thanks so much for your pictures. Both rings look fantastic on you! &#128525;we are ring twins. That lotus on u! Oh gosh  I am obsessing all over again. My initial feeling when trying the lotus on was that it was spectacular but at the same time  so overwhelming that I took it off pretty quickly thinking it wasn't for me. I am determined to go to the store and try it on again after all the lovely pictures.


----------



## stylemechanel

BBG chanel girl said:


> I wear a 46 on that finger. You are probably right, the size was what bothered me before. I might just be obsessing over something that is not right for me. For that price I really got to love it right.
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions, I do actually own a btf ring very similar to the socrate by another jeweler. The reason why I didn't go with VCA was that I wanted lager diamonds instead of pave for that particular design. I was worried that socrate in pave diamonds might look too juvenile on me when  I am much older. I love the frivole too, the only thing holding me back is  that it doesn't have as much of the btf look as the others.
> 
> I know it's not a VCA but  I am gonna attach a picture anyways for your reference &#9786;. Thanks so much for your reply &#128151;



This is simply beautiful. I'd choose it too, and not give one thought to VCA. It is perfect on your hand. Congratulations BBG chanel girl. You are styling!!!


----------



## BBG chanel girl

HeidiDavis said:


> Again, I have no worthwhile information to contribute.  I just want to say that your ring here is MAGNIFICENT!  Wow!



Thanks so much for your input and liking&#128537;


----------



## BBG chanel girl

I'll take two said:


> The butterfly ring sits on your hand similar to how the BTF Magic ring does on me which I think is fine .
> This is how I wear the lotus



I just fainted. Thanks for the gorgeous pictures&#128151;


----------



## BBG chanel girl

I'll take two said:


> I also love this ring ,so pretty !!



Thanks for liking. You must have an amazing vca collection. Any thoughts on the cosmos medium size earrings in wg by any chance? &#128518;  I am obsessing over them also.


----------



## BBG chanel girl

BBC said:


> Wow - this is gorgeous!!!



Thankyou&#128151;


----------



## BBG chanel girl

stylemechanel said:


> This is simply beautiful. I'd choose it too, and not give one thought to VCA. It is perfect on your hand. Congratulations BBG chanel girl. You are styling!!!



Thanks so much for your kind words&#128151;. I was a little worried that I might offend ppl here by posting a non VCA ring. I  am glad you like it as much as I do. After I saw it I just couldn't bring myself to go back to the socrate.


----------



## bags to die for

Thank you for all the lovely pictures of the two butterfly and lotus rings. Amazing.

My grey mop has arrived and I will be picking it up later today.


----------



## pigleto972001

bags to die for said:


> Thank you for all the lovely pictures of the two butterfly and lotus rings. Amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> My grey mop has arrived and I will be picking it up later today.




&#128523;awesome. Please post pics and share !!!!!!


----------



## eddilicious

To texasgirliegirl: how prophetic of you - my next question was going to be: what earrings would you suggest as an alternative to the beautiful frivoles?  
Much thanks to you and to cung, I'll take two, dialv, kimber48, hopingoneday, and stylemychanel for your kinds words and helpful feedback!
I will definitely post pictures when I decide - who am I kidding? Decision made!
-eddi


----------



## bags to die for

My special order or a grey mop with WG bracelet. And with the chalcedony bracelet.


----------



## fashion_junky

bags to die for said:


> My special order or a grey mop with WG bracelet. And with the chalcedony bracelet.




Wow, it's beautiful!!!


----------



## xianni

So pretty!


----------



## HeidiDavis

bags to die for said:


> My special order or a grey mop with WG bracelet. And with the chalcedony bracelet.




Phenomenal!   You must be so pleased with how it turned out!  Lucky girl!


----------



## pigleto972001

bags to die for said:


> My special order or a grey mop with WG bracelet. And with the chalcedony bracelet.




Love it!!!!! Congrats  any action shots ?


----------



## Sparkledolll

bags to die for said:


> My special order or a grey mop with WG bracelet. And with the chalcedony bracelet.



Beautiful! May I ask how long you waited for your special order?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bags to die for said:


> Thank you for all the lovely pictures of the two butterfly and lotus rings. Amazing.
> 
> My grey mop has arrived and I will be picking it up later today.



Can't wait to see your gray mother of pearl. Please do post photos. What color gold did you order?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bags to die for said:


> My special order or a grey mop with WG bracelet. And with the chalcedony bracelet.



So pretty! 
You really get a different effect based on the color gold. Your wg selection brings out the beautiful cool tones of the gray mop. Beautiful!


----------



## Coconuts40

bags to die for said:


> My special order or a grey mop with WG bracelet. And with the chalcedony bracelet.



So absolutely stunning. 
The Chalcedony and grey MOP look so beautifull together, like they were always meant to be together.
Congratulations and enjoy.


----------



## perleegirl

bags to die for said:


> My special order or a grey mop with WG bracelet. And with the chalcedony bracelet.



So very Luxe!


----------



## ChaneLisette

bags to die for said:


> My special order or a grey mop with WG bracelet. And with the chalcedony bracelet.




OMG! This is my dream combination.   I just requested this the other day and was told it could not be done. You are so lucky! I love it! Both bracelets look great together. Enjoy in good health!


----------



## PennyD2911

bags to die for said:


> My special order or a grey mop with WG bracelet. And with the chalcedony bracelet.




Very pretty - Congrats!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ChaneLisette said:


> OMG! This is my dream combination.   I just requested this the other day and was told it could not be done. You are so lucky! I love it! Both bracelets look great together. Enjoy in good health!


 I wonder why they would decline the request?
After speaking with a SA from the NYC boutique, I feel that they are encouraging SO's.
Did you request the same item (a bracelet) or a full necklace?  I wonder if it is about supply....
Once an SA shared that gray mop is more limited than white mop. 
It is so beautiful....


----------



## kelly_bingo

bags to die for said:


> My special order or a grey mop with WG bracelet. And with the chalcedony bracelet.



It is just so special!!! From which country did you order this piece?


----------



## ChaneLisette

texasgirliegirl said:


> I wonder why they would decline the request?
> After speaking with a SA from the NYC boutique, I feel that they are encouraging SO's.
> Did you request the same item (a bracelet) or a full necklace?  I wonder if it is about supply....
> Once an SA shared that gray mop is more limited than white mop.
> It is so beautiful....




Same exact bracelet. For now I will dream.


----------



## bags to die for

pigleto972001 said:


> Love it!!!!! Congrats  any action shots ?



Will get on to it! Night time shots are never particularly good.



Natalie j said:


> Beautiful! May I ask how long you waited for your special order?



About 4 months.



ChaneLisette said:


> OMG! This is my dream combination.   I just requested this the other day and was told it could not be done. You are so lucky! I love it! Both bracelets look great together. Enjoy in good health!



I'm really surprised. My SM said she asked about the same combo with YG and Paris said yes too!



kelly_bingo said:


> It is just so special!!! From which country did you order this piece?



I'm in Asia.

Thank you all for your kind comments!


----------



## pigleto972001

I love the bracelet !

Did your store ask Paris about the SO? And if so, wonder why they said no before and yes now ... May be worthwhile to ask again 

It's lovely. I'd totally get it w WG too!!!


----------



## hopingoneday

bags to die for said:


> My special order or a grey mop with WG bracelet. And with the chalcedony bracelet.




I'm so jealous!  Congratulations on your beautiful piece, I hope you enjoy it so much. The gray mother of pearl is just so beautiful with the pinks and greens and lavender shades in it. I am sure you will get many many compliments on your new bracelets!

 I have to admit that I am really baffled as to why they say no to one customer and yes to another.  I feel a little put out!


----------



## bags to die for

I'm confused too. 

I've had other VCA suggestions rejected and I've shopped at Hermes so I normally assume I'm going to be rejected or item cancelled lol.


----------



## stylemechanel

bags to die for said:


> My special order or a grey mop with WG bracelet. And with the chalcedony bracelet.



Bags to die for....what can I say, but...oh you lucky, very lucky woman! The pieces are so very pretty and do look like they were made to be worn together. I hope you enjoy every single moment you wear them!


----------



## stylemechanel

ChaneLisette said:


> OMG! This is my dream combination.   I just requested this the other day and was told it could not be done. You are so lucky! I love it! Both bracelets look great together. Enjoy in good health!


Hi ChaneLisette, well what they told you does not seem to be the case, all the time. I have learned in my 50 plus decades on this earth that sometimes it takes patience, sometimes it takes the right SA, sometimes it takes asking and again, and sometimes it just takes someone in Paris having a very good day to say yes. Please do not give up...all it takes is the right day with the right person to get the  yes. I really hope it happens for you!


----------



## Suzie

bags to die for said:


> My special order or a grey mop with WG bracelet. And with the chalcedony bracelet.



Just gorgeous, congrats.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

stylemechanel said:


> hi chanelisette, well what they told you does not seem to be the case, all the time. I have learned in my 50 plus decades on this earth that sometimes it takes patience, sometimes it takes the right sa, sometimes it takes asking and again, and sometimes it just takes someone in paris having a very good day to say yes. Please do not give up...all it takes is the right day with the right person to get the  yes. I really hope it happens for you!



+1


----------



## dialv

bags to die for said:


> My special order or a grey mop with WG bracelet. And with the chalcedony bracelet.



Amazing! Congrats on such a beautiful piece.


----------



## **Chanel**

bags to die for said:


> My special order or a grey mop with WG bracelet. And with the chalcedony bracelet.



Love this, many congratulations, *bags to die for*!
Little question, do you have to pay extra for a special order?


----------



## dessert1st

bags to die for said:


> My special order or a grey mop with WG bracelet. And with the chalcedony bracelet.




Very beautiful!  I am so happy for you!  Enjoy it a lot and wear it a lot!


----------



## I'll take two

bags to die for said:


> My special order or a grey mop with WG bracelet. And with the chalcedony bracelet.



Congrats ,lovely and special


----------



## bags to die for

**Chanel** said:


> Love this, many congratulations, *bags to die for*!
> Little question, do you have to pay extra for a special order?



Yes, my special order was 30% more than what would be a normal price.


----------



## **Chanel**

bags to die for said:


> Yes, my special order was 30% more than what would be a normal price.



Thank you for sharing ! Your bracelet is really beautiful, I love it a lot.


----------



## tutushopper

bags to die for said:


> My special order or a grey mop with WG bracelet. And with the chalcedony bracelet.



Fabulously gorgeous; congrats on this very, very, very special piece!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Hi ladies, I am on the wait list for Alhambra necklace WG Turquoise 20 motifs and was told that it could take up to 2 years so imagine my surprise when I got a call today and my local store has just received a WG 10 motif turquoise! My SA sent me a picture so it is on reserve for me as I am on holiday in Asia for 2 weeks. My question is whether having 2 10 motifs Turquiose is the same as a 20 motif? I will obviously have to wait for the the other 10 motifs which hopefully will arrive at some point soon. TIA!


----------



## sbelle

Natalie j said:


> [/B]My question is whether having 2 10 motifs Turquiose is the same as a 20 motif?[/B]



Turquoise can range in color so I would be concerned about finding two 10 motifs that are close enough in color that they look the same.  I have a 20 motif turquoise wg necklace and a pair of earclips and they are vastly different colors .  I have a picture somewhere that I'll try and dig up.


----------



## Sparkledolll

sbelle said:


> Turquoise can range in color so I would be concerned about finding two 10 motifs that are close enough in color that they look the same.  I have a 20 motif turquoise wg necklace and a pair of earclips and they are vastly different colors .  I have a picture somewhere that I'll try and dig up.



Thank you so much, I would love to see your pic. This is the pic my SA sent. I know it's hard to tell but would this be considered a bright or light Turquoise? I was wondering if 2 10 motifs give the same look as a 20 motif apart from the colour variation?


----------



## dialv

Natalie j said:


> Hi ladies, I am on the wait list for Alhambra necklace WG Turquoise 20 motifs and was told that it could take up to 2 years so imagine my surprise when I got a call today and my local store has just received a WG 10 motif turquoise! My SA sent me a picture so it is on reserve for me as I am on holiday in Asia for 2 weeks. My question is whether having 2 10 motifs Turquiose is the same as a 20 motif? I will obviously have to wait for the the other 10 motifs which hopefully will arrive at some point soon. TIA!




My 3 turquoise pieces are I would say  3 distinct colors. If it was me and I really wanted a 20 motif I would wait. It might be really hard and a long wait to match two 10 motifs. The 20 motif might show up sooner. Just my opinion


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> Thank you so much, I would love to see your pic. This is the pic my SA sent. I know it's hard to tell but would this be considered a bright or light Turquoise? I was wondering if 2 10 motifs give the same look as a 20 motif apart from the colour variation?



This is a beautiful color!!  I love the vibrant turquoise with wg. Gorgeous.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

This is such a beautiful 10 motif but I agree with the other posts about matching issues. 
If a 20 motif is what you really want I agree that you should wait until the right one comes along.


----------



## sbelle

Natalie j said:


> Thank you so much, I would love to see your pic.



I purchased the necklace and earclips at two different times back when there was no issue getting the turquoise.  I don't ever wear matching earclips and necklaces so the color difference was not important to me.   

This first picture *exaggerates* the difference a bit.






This picture *minimizes *the difference a bit.





In person there is a substantial difference and I had a 10 motif in each of these colors I would wear them together as a long necklace.


----------



## sbelle

Natalie j said:


> Thank you so much, I would love to see your pic. This is the pic my SA sent. I know it's hard to tell but would this be considered a bright or light Turquoise?



It is so hard to tell in pictures because what you see depends on the camera the picture was taken on,  the lighting, and the device you are viewing on. ( And now it appears even how your own eyes work -- did anyone see the white/gold dress, blue/black dress picture phenomenon that has everyone talking?)





Natalie j said:


> I was wondering if 2 10 motifs give the same look as a 20 motif apart from the colour variation?



When you attach two 10 motifs you will have a second clasp that is visible if you look closely.  There are some people who are bothered by it.  It doesn't bother me at all -- I think that the wearer is the only person who would really notice the 2nd clasp.  If you are someone who would wear a 10 motif, then I think that buying two 10's makes a lot of sense.  You'll be able to have both a short and long necklace. 

 When I bought my first necklaces I bought two 10's, but discovered that I never wear the shorter length.  Now I only buy 20's.


----------



## MyDogTink

sbelle said:


> It is so hard to tell in pictures because what you see depends on the camera the picture was taken on,  the lighting, and the device you are viewing on. ( And now it appears even how your own eyes work -- did anyone see the white/gold dress, blue/black dress picture phenomenon that has everyone talking?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




I always read this thread but rarely contribute since I only have one VCA piece. I had to reply now because as I was reading this my coworkers were all bickering over the colors of the dress. What a brain teaser for a Friday!


----------



## Sparkledolll

sbelle said:


> I purchased the necklace and earclips at two different times back when there was no issue getting the turquoise.  I don't ever wear matching earclips and necklaces so the color difference was not important to me.
> 
> This first picture *exaggerates* the difference a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture *minimizes *the difference a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In person there is a substantial difference and I had a 10 motif in each of these colors I would wear them together as a long necklace.



Stunning! I love the colour of your necklace, I didn't realise the difference would be so visible. I love the colour of the 10 motif Turquoise in the pic that the SA sent me. I had my heart set on getting 2 20 motifs, one turquoise and then either the all RG, Onyx or MOP so I think if I have the 10 motif Turquoise and a 20 motif in a different colour then I don't mind waiting to find a matching 10 motif Turquoise somewhere down the line. So I would wear my 2 necklaces the way the SA sent me in the picture   And now I am also thinking that if a 20 motif comes it might be a less vibrant colour than what I want.If I want the 10 motif then I have to pay a deposit to secure it and then pick up in 2 weeks when I'm back from holiday.....decisions.. decisions... Thank you so much for your pictures, extremely helpful.


----------



## dialv

Natalie j said:


> Stunning! I love the colour of your necklace, I didn't realise the difference would be so visible. I love the colour of the 10 motif Turquoise in the pic that the SA sent me. I had my heart set on getting 2 20 motifs, one turquoise and then either the all RG, Onyx or MOP so I think if I have the 10 motif Turquoise and a 20 motif in a different colour then I don't mind waiting to find a matching 10 motif Turquoise somewhere down the line. So I would wear my 2 necklaces the way the SA sent me in the picture   And now I am also thinking that if a 20 motif comes it might be a less vibrant colour than what I want.If I want the 10 motif then I have to pay a deposit to secure it and then pick up in 2 weeks when I'm back from holiday.....decisions.. decisions... Thank you so much for your pictures, extremely helpful.


The 10 motif that you are thinking about is stunning. Have fun deciding.


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> This is a beautiful color!!  I love the vibrant turquoise with wg. Gorgeous.



Thank you TGG, I was inspired by your pics. Love the Turquiose with Onyx and you have both in YG so I'm wondering if I get WG Turquiose and YG Onyx would they look odd together? Also I am mesmerize by the pic the SA sent and now am wondering if VCA might pass a special order for an all WG 20 motifs without diamonds..





dialv said:


> The 10 motif that you are thinking about is stunning. Have fun deciding.



Thank you, I have decided to get it. My lovely SA has said that I can always choose something else when I come in if I am not happy with the necklace as she's sure that they can sell the Turquoise in a day!


----------



## perleegirl

sbelle said:


> It is so hard to tell in pictures because what you see depends on the camera the picture was taken on,  the lighting, and the device you are viewing on. ( And now it appears even how your own eyes work -- did anyone see the white/gold dress, blue/black dress picture phenomenon that has everyone talking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you attach two 10 motifs you will have a second clasp that is visible if you look closely.  There are some people who are bothered by it.  It doesn't bother me at all -- I think that the wearer is the only person who would really notice the 2nd clasp.  If you are someone who would wear a 10 motif, then I think that buying two 10's makes a lot of sense.  You'll be able to have both a short and long necklace.
> 
> When I bought my first necklaces I bought two 10's, but discovered that I never wear the shorter length.  Now I only buy 20's.



That crazy dress is GOLD/WHITE!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

perleegirl said:


> That crazy dress is GOLD/WHITE!!!



What's this about a dress?


----------



## HeidiDavis

It's that crazy dress that's all over the internet.  Some see it as blue and black (which is what it is in actuality) and some see white and gold.  There are different theories as to why people see the colors differently--differences in cones and rods in people's eyes, optical illusion from lighting, brains interpreting shades differently, etc.  I see blue and black, and my daughter sees white and gold.  Check it out! It's really interesting!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

did anyone heard that vca is going up in price march 1st&#128557;


----------



## HADASSA

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> did anyone heard that vca is going up in price march 1st&#55357;&#56877;


 
Where did you hear this? Europe, Asia, US?


----------



## dessert1st

Natalie j said:


> Thank you so much, I would love to see your pic. This is the pic my SA sent. I know it's hard to tell but would this be considered a bright or light Turquoise? I was wondering if 2 10 motifs give the same look as a 20 motif apart from the colour variation?



Hi Natalie j:
I was in the same boat as you.  I was lucky enough to get two 10 WG Turquoise motifs.  Before I make this long winded, I will mention that I have posted a picture of my two 10s together.  It is post #868.  You may want to take a look. 

Many who were smart and lucky to buy earlier when Turquoise wasn't so difficult to get purchased a 20 primarily for color matching reasons.  I wish I had started earlier too but I am still grateful to have any Turquoise.  I will say this, my two 10s don't match exactly but are similar enough and close enough that they can be worn together and it doesn't bother me or look too obvious.   However, I do think I was lucky that they are close in color.  It is definitely a gamble because I have seen another 10 come in after mine and the color was definitely very different and would not have worked at all.  You have to buy knowing that you are happy to have any Turquoise and with the risk that if another comes along it may not be a good match.  Pray that it will and that your SA will let you have it.  I bought my two 10s at separate times and was willing to take that gamble when I bought it, not to mention I had no idea another 10 would come my way at all.  I felt so happy that I got any when the first one came in.  The way I looked at it when I bought the first one was that I would combine it with a WGMOP 5 motif or 10 motif and I would wear it such that the 5 or 10 motif would be at the back of my neck and the Turquoise would predominantly be in the front.  

Anyway, that's my story.  Hope this helps a little.  Good luck deciding.  I have seen 20 motifs come in last year but it was YG Turquoise only, not WG. Of course those were highly in demand also.  One never knows what VCA will produce with Turquoise.  It's almost like waiting for that Birkin or Kelly.  Sigh...


----------



## hopingoneday

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> did anyone heard that vca is going up in price march 1st&#128557;




No I didn't hear anything about that - it would come as a great surprise to everyone, VCA salespeople included, I think.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

HADASSA said:


> Where did you hear this? Europe, Asia, US?



a friend of mine. 
anyway. that good to know if it wrong information


----------



## pigleto972001

A price increase ? Yikes hope not yet 

I'd love an all WG alhambra in a 10 motif &#128536;


----------



## Sparkledolll

dessert1st said:


> Hi Natalie j:
> I was in the same boat as you.  I was lucky enough to get two 10 WG Turquoise motifs.  Before I make this long winded, I will mention that I have posted a picture of my two 10s together.  It is post #868.  You may want to take a look.
> 
> Many who were smart and lucky to buy earlier when Turquoise wasn't so difficult to get purchased a 20 primarily for color matching reasons.  I wish I had started earlier too but I am still grateful to have any Turquoise.  I will say this, my two 10s don't match exactly but are similar enough and close enough that they can be worn together and it doesn't bother me or look too obvious.   However, I do think I was lucky that they are close in color.  It is definitely a gamble because I have seen another 10 come in after mine and the color was definitely very different and would not have worked at all.  You have to buy knowing that you are happy to have any Turquoise and with the risk that if another comes along it may not be a good match.  Pray that it will and that your SA will let you have it.  I bought my two 10s at separate times and was willing to take that gamble when I bought it, not to mention I had no idea another 10 would come my way at all.  I felt so happy that I got any when the first one came in.  The way I looked at it when I bought the first one was that I would combine it with a WGMOP 5 motif or 10 motif and I would wear it such that the 5 or 10 motif would be at the back of my neck and the Turquoise would predominantly be in the front.
> 
> Anyway, that's my story.  Hope this helps a little.  Good luck deciding.  I have seen 20 motifs come in last year but it was YG Turquoise only, not WG. Of course those were highly in demand also.  One never knows what VCA will produce with Turquoise.  It's almost like waiting for that Birkin or Kelly.  Sigh...



Wow! Your necklace is stunning and the colour difference is not noticeable when worn. So lucky that you found a closely match set. Thank you for posting, really helpful! Do you get a lot of wear out of it? 

my SA asked me again for my Turquoise wish list and she said she's going to see what she can do in the next 2 weeks before I come by to pick up the 10 motif so I'm hoping that she will either have a matching 10 or a 20 motif. As I am in Asia on holiday and travelling to Hong Kong next week I rang VCA there and they checked all 5 boutiques and no Turquoise available at all.... Honestly I am just impatient, waiting literally makes me crazy so I feel like I can't pass this up because who knows when the next Turquiose piece will come along!


----------



## PennyD2911

HeidiDavis said:


> It's that crazy dress that's all over the internet.  Some see it as blue and black (which is what it is in actuality) and some see white and gold.  There are different theories as to why people see the colors differently--differences in cones and rods in people's eyes, optical illusion from lighting, brains interpreting shades differently, etc.  I see blue and black, and my daughter sees white and gold.  Check it out! It's really interesting!




I saw it as white/gold. &#128515;


----------



## PennyD2911

hopingoneday said:


> No I didn't hear anything about that - it would come as a great surprise to everyone, VCA salespeople included, I think.




My SA, who is the boutique manager, would have told me if he had heard about a price increase.  We were texting today and he didn't mention anything.


----------



## dialv

Natalie j said:


> Wow! Your necklace is stunning and the colour difference is not noticeable when worn. So lucky that you found a closely match set. Thank you for posting, really helpful! Do you get a lot of wear out of it?
> 
> my SA asked me again for my Turquoise wish list and she said she's going to see what she can do in the next 2 weeks before I come by to pick up the 10 motif so I'm hoping that she will either have a matching 10 or a 20 motif. As I am in Asia on holiday and travelling to Hong Kong next week I rang VCA there and they checked all 5 boutiques and no Turquoise available at all.... Honestly I am just impatient, waiting literally makes me crazy so I feel like I can't pass this up because who knows when the next Turquiose piece will come along!


That nice of your SA, hopefully she will come across some Turquoise.


----------



## bags to die for

My SM said there will be a price rise in Europe on 1 April but no news on how it affects other countries yet.


----------



## dialv

bags to die for said:


> My SM said there will be a price rise in Europe on 1 April but no news on how it affects other countries yet.


Rats, I hope it takes a while to get to Canada. These increases are really crampin my wishlist.


----------



## Suzie

pigleto972001 said:


> A price increase ? Yikes hope not yet
> 
> I'd love an all WG alhambra in a 10 motif &#128536;



I was lucky enough to purchase one from Betteridge about 3 years ago.


----------



## Suzie

dessert1st said:


> Hi Natalie j:
> I was in the same boat as you.  I was lucky enough to get two 10 WG Turquoise motifs.  Before I make this long winded, I will mention that I have posted a picture of my two 10s together.  It is post #868.  You may want to take a look.
> 
> Many who were smart and lucky to buy earlier when Turquoise wasn't so difficult to get purchased a 20 primarily for color matching reasons.  I wish I had started earlier too but I am still grateful to have any Turquoise.  I will say this, my two 10s don't match exactly but are similar enough and close enough that they can be worn together and it doesn't bother me or look too obvious.   However, I do think I was lucky that they are close in color.  It is definitely a gamble because I have seen another 10 come in after mine and the color was definitely very different and would not have worked at all.  You have to buy knowing that you are happy to have any Turquoise and with the risk that if another comes along it may not be a good match.  Pray that it will and that your SA will let you have it.  I bought my two 10s at separate times and was willing to take that gamble when I bought it, not to mention I had no idea another 10 would come my way at all.  I felt so happy that I got any when the first one came in.  The way I looked at it when I bought the first one was that I would combine it with a WGMOP 5 motif or 10 motif and I would wear it such that the 5 or 10 motif would be at the back of my neck and the Turquoise would predominantly be in the front.
> 
> Anyway, that's my story.  Hope this helps a little.  Good luck deciding.  I have seen 20 motifs come in last year but it was YG Turquoise only, not WG. Of course those were highly in demand also.  One never knows what VCA will produce with Turquoise.  It's almost like waiting for that Birkin or Kelly.  Sigh...



I am In Singapore at present and I wore my WG 20 motif turquoise and also the Turquoise white gold ring into the store and the SA's commented on how difficulty they are to obtain. They only has some sweet pieces.


----------



## cung

HeidiDavis said:


> It's that crazy dress that's all over the internet.  Some see it as blue and black (which is what it is in actuality) and some see white and gold.  There are different theories as to why people see the colors differently--differences in cones and rods in people's eyes, optical illusion from lighting, brains interpreting shades differently, etc.  I see blue and black, and my daughter sees white and gold.  Check it out! It's really interesting!



I see it in white/gold. Does it mean I have some eyes problems as the true colors are blue/black?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cung said:


> I see it in white/gold. Does it mean I have some eyes problems as the true colors are blue/black?



I saw it as white and gold, too. 
So did my husband.


----------



## Junkenpo

I saw first as blue/black. I couldn't imagine how it would be white/gold.  Then went to FB and scrolled past a posting and saw it as W/G. Craziest thing... And while I stared at it... It slowly turned back to blue and I couldn't see white anymore!  

I am so glad VCA gold stays gold!


----------



## perleegirl

For those of you that have a 10 or 20 motif necklaces, do you ever wrap it around your wrist and wear as a bracelet? Which works better?


----------



## pigleto972001

I can't wrap my 10 around. It's too short  interestingly I can link two 5s together and wrap them around.


----------



## BlondeAndOrange

My SA told me not to wrap my 10 motif around into a bracelet. He said they are too fragile, get caught on things, and break so I've always been afraid to, but I do love the way it looks


----------



## texasgirliegirl

perleegirl said:


> For those of you that have a 10 or 20 motif necklaces, do you ever wrap it around your wrist and wear as a bracelet? Which works better?



All the time!!  A 20 motif works great.


----------



## mikeyta

anyone have lapis 20 motifs YG, please tell me the difference with the porcelain in Paris?
thank you


----------



## texasgirliegirl

mikeyta said:


> anyone have lapis 20 motifs YG, please tell me the difference with the porcelain in Paris?
> thank you



What do you mean by the difference?
Lapis is a natural stone. It can have flecks of pyrite ( fools gold).  Porcelain is essentially fired clay. The color will be more even. 
VCA hasn't offered lapis for years. 
Does this help?


----------



## Junkenpo

Out of curiousity... is lapis more desirable with or without the pyrite flecks? Does the brightness of the blue vary?  Or does that simply depend on the jeweler, sort of like with turquoise? I know some people prefer turquoise brighter or greener or with matrices and some prefer them without.


----------



## NewBe

texasgirliegirl said:


> All the time!!  A 20 motif works great.


hi texasgirliegirl, do you happen to have picture of 20 motifs wrapped as bracelet that you could share?  i'm still struggling whether to get 2 10motifs or 20 motifs.  i was going to get the 20 but then someone in the forum mentioned for its more versatile to do the 2 10s.  which sounds interesting.  i don't think i'll be wearing it short necklace but i do like the option of wearing it as bracelet.  but am worried that it might be too long as a bracelet.  thanks.


----------



## Suzie

BlondeAndOrange said:


> My SA told me not to wrap my 10 motif around into a bracelet. He said they are too fragile, get caught on things, and break so I've always been afraid to, but I do love the way it looks



That also would be the case for the bracelet, wouldn't it? They are made out of the same materials.


----------



## ChaneLisette

Suzie said:


> That also would be the case for the bracelet, wouldn't it? They are made out of the same materials.




That is what I was thinking. I sometimes link my 2 bracelets and wrap around my wrist as if it were a 10-motif. I do not see why it would be different.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

NewBe said:


> hi texasgirliegirl, do you happen to have picture of 20 motifs wrapped as bracelet that you could share?  i'm still struggling whether to get 2 10motifs or 20 motifs.  i was going to get the 20 but then someone in the forum mentioned for its more versatile to do the 2 10s.  which sounds interesting.  i don't think i'll be wearing it short necklace but i do like the option of wearing it as bracelet.  but am worried that it might be too long as a bracelet.  thanks.



I don't have any photos of a 20 wrapped as a bracelet. It would not make a difference whether you had two 10 motifs or the 20, however. 
If you don't think you would ever enjoy wearing a 10 motif perhaps you should just get the 20. You will have one less clasp. People who order two 10's do so in order to have more options ( both long and short).
Btw, I have successfully wrapped two tens clasped together as well as a 20. It really is the same and looks great. Once when I was at the NYC boutique I had my onyx wrapped around my wrist. The security guard noticed immediately and commented, "wow is that a 20 motif? That looks great!"  I was a bit surprised that he knew to call it that.


----------



## dialv

Junkenpo said:


> Out of curiousity... is lapis more desirable with or without the pyrite flecks? Does the brightness of the blue vary?  Or does that simply depend on the jeweler, sort of like with turquoise? I know some people prefer turquoise brighter or greener or with matrices and some prefer them without.


I don't know that much about lapis but when I was collecting my Schlumberger egg pendants I wanted my lapis to have a nice noticable amount gold flecks.


----------



## Junkenpo

NewBe said:


> hi texasgirliegirl, do you happen to have picture of 20 motifs wrapped as bracelet that you could share?  i'm still struggling whether to get 2 10motifs or 20 motifs.  i was going to get the 20 but then someone in the forum mentioned for its more versatile to do the 2 10s.  which sounds interesting.  i don't think i'll be wearing it short necklace but i do like the option of wearing it as bracelet.  but am worried that it might be too long as a bracelet.  thanks.





I knew there was one on an earlier thread, so it stuck in my mental rolodex. TPF'r calisnoopy posted her coral 20 motif wrapped... here's  a link to that post.    I think whether you can wrap it and how much leftover space you have depends on your wrist size.


----------



## Junkenpo

dialv said:


> I don't know that much about lapis but when I was collecting my Schlumberger egg pendants I wanted my lapis to have a nice noticable amount gold flecks.



Thanks... I was looking up pictures on google, and I think I like lapis with a fair amount of flecks, too!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Since I will be picking up my WG 10 motifs Turquoise in 2 weeks  I have been looking through pictures to see how everyone is wearing/styling their necklace and came across these pictures of Blake Lively. I love this look but can't figure out if it's 2 20 motifs or ?? She has a short layer around her neck and then the long chain which seems much longer than a 20 motif. I am guessing this is WG? If anyone can shed any light on this please? TIA!


----------



## Sparkledolll

sorry I don't know how to attach 2 pics in the same post


----------



## Notorious Pink

Natalie j said:


> sorry I don't know how to attach 2 pics in the same post




You can see the clasps in the photo on the left, and the bottom under the clasps I count 10 motifs, so I think it's a 20 + 10.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Junkenpo said:


> I knew there was one on an earlier thread, so it stuck in my mental rolodex. TPF'r calisnoopy posted her coral 20 motif wrapped... here's  a link to that post.    I think whether you can wrap it and how much leftover space you have depends on your wrist size.




Junkenpo THAT is a dangerous link! I started going backwards through the thread, and saw TGG's AMAZING combinations!!! Plus there are the photos by Jennifer where she's wearing 10 motifs WG chalcedony AND WG turquoise.....OMG.....&#128525; I had always wondered how two different color 10s could be worn together, and now I see it can be done, if the gold is the same color and the stones are complementary.


----------



## mikeyta

texasgirliegirl said:


> What do you mean by the difference?
> Lapis is a natural stone. It can have flecks of pyrite ( fools gold).  Porcelain is essentially fired clay. The color will be more even.
> VCA hasn't offered lapis for years.
> Does this help?


thank you for your information. Talking from the color on picture from google, I cannot recognize the difference between them
do you know how long ago the lapis was discontinued to produce?


----------



## elizabethtwrs

Natalie j said:


> Since I will be picking up my WG 10 motifs Turquoise in 2 weeks  I have been looking through pictures to see how everyone is wearing/styling their necklace and came across these pictures of Blake Lively. I love this look but can't figure out if it's 2 20 motifs or ?? She has a short layer around her neck and then the long chain which seems much longer than a 20 motif. I am guessing this is WG? If anyone can shed any light on this please? TIA!




Wow she looks so gorgeous!


----------



## elizabethtwrs

bags to die for said:


> My SM said there will be a price rise in Europe on 1 April but no news on how it affects other countries yet.




Rats!!! I was hoping they'd do the price increase slightly later. I was gonna transit in Europe in the first week of apr but won't get there before the first. Do you think I'd be able to order and pay first then collect it later?


----------



## NewBe

texasgirliegirl said:


> I don't have any photos of a 20 wrapped as a bracelet. It would not make a difference whether you had two 10 motifs or the 20, however.
> If you don't think you would ever enjoy wearing a 10 motif perhaps you should just get the 20. You will have one less clasp. People who order two 10's do so in order to have more options ( both long and short).
> Btw, I have successfully wrapped two tens clasped together as well as a 20. It really is the same and looks great. Once when I was at the NYC boutique I had my onyx wrapped around my wrist. The security guard noticed immediately and commented, "wow is that a 20 motif? That looks great!"  I was a bit surprised that he knew to call it that.



Hi texasgirliegirl again, if it is not too much trouble for you, can i see you a picture of two 10s wearing as a bracelet?  the closest vca is 300 miles away from me.  so, i'll need to order it online but i don't want to go through the trouble of returning it if it turns out to be different than what i thought.  thanks in advance.


----------



## NewBe

Junkenpo said:


> I knew there was one on an earlier thread, so it stuck in my mental rolodex. TPF'r calisnoopy posted her coral 20 motif wrapped... here's  a link to that post.    I think whether you can wrap it and how much leftover space you have depends on your wrist size.


i see it.  thanks for the link


----------



## texasgirliegirl

NewBe said:


> Hi texasgirliegirl again, if it is not too much trouble for you, can i see you a picture of two 10s wearing as a bracelet?  the closest vca is 300 miles away from me.  so, i'll need to order it online but i don't want to go through the trouble of returning it if it turns out to be different than what i thought.  thanks in advance.



I'm so sorry but I no longer post photos. 
Two tens look/ function the same as a 20. The only difference is the extra clasp.


----------



## perleegirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> I'm so sorry but I no longer post photos.
> Two tens is the same as a 20. The only difference is the extra clasp.



Why no more photos???  What do I need to know? Please share.


----------



## Sparkledolll

BBC said:


> You can see the clasps in the photo on the left, and the bottom under the clasps I count 10 motifs, so I think it's a 20 + 10.



Sharp eyes! Thank you so much for clarifying.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> You can see the clasps in the photo on the left, and the bottom under the clasps I count 10 motifs, so I think it's a 20 + 10.


 You could be right but if you look closely at the second photo on the right you can see that she has the necklace wrapped twice...I think this could even be two 20's.  
Can you imagine having two 20's in turquoise?


----------



## etoupebirkin

texasgirliegirl said:


> You could be right but if you look closely at the second photo on the right you can see that she has the necklace wrapped twice...I think this could even be two 20's.
> Can you imagine having two 20's in turquoise?


I think it's two 20s too. Count the motifs.

I'd be happy with one 20-motif WG turquoise...two would be spectacular.


----------



## jssl1688

Natalie j said:


> Since I will be picking up my WG 10 motifs Turquoise in 2 weeks  I have been looking through pictures to see how everyone is wearing/styling their necklace and came across these pictures of Blake Lively. I love this look but can't figure out if it's 2 20 motifs or ?? She has a short layer around her neck and then the long chain which seems much longer than a 20 motif. I am guessing this is WG? If anyone can shed any light on this please? TIA!




She has a magic butterfly pendant. 
And it looks like she either has a 10 with the pendant and the long one is a 20+10. Or the long one can just be 2x20 that she wrapped. 
I sometimes wear a 20 +10 just long not wrapped and the length looks the same as what she has on.


----------



## Glamslam

Natalie j said:


> Thank you, My boutique says I have to pay 50:/: deposit and then just wait for necklace to arrive so if I order now I will get it at the price it is today. The only problem is it's kind of hard to know if it will suit me since I can't try it on. Also I have to tell them if I want WG or YG. Just  unsure what to do!



White gold & turquoise are far the best combinaison. As you i hesitated for quite a long time but i'm glad i've made the right choice!


----------



## Glamslam

stjohnnut said:


> Be still my beating heart. I really MUST play the lottery. And win!



 oh yes we have to!


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> You could be right but if you look closely at the second photo on the right you can see that she has the necklace wrapped twice...I think this could even be two 20's.
> Can you imagine having two 20's in turquoise?





etoupebirkin said:


> I think it's two 20s too. Count the motifs.
> 
> I'd be happy with one 20-motif WG turquoise...two would be spectacular.





jssl1688 said:


> She has a magic butterfly pendant.
> And it looks like she either has a 10 with the pendant and the long one is a 20+10. Or the long one can just be 2x20 that she wrapped.
> I sometimes wear a 20 +10 just long not wrapped and the length looks the same as what she has on.



Thank you for your input Ladies. I am always doing too much research and get sucked into  wanting much much more than I plan for! 



Glamslam said:


> White gold & turquoise are far the best combinaison. As you i hesitated for quite a long time but i'm glad i've made the right choice!



Beautiful! Such a lovely colour.


----------



## fashion_junky

Glamslam said:


> White gold & turquoise are far the best combinaison. As you i hesitated for quite a long time but i'm glad i've made the right choice!



Your turquoise bracelet is gorgeous!!  I love how you wear it with your watch...do you wear them together often?  Do you ever worry about the bracelet being damaged by the watch?


----------



## PhoenixH

Glamslam said:


> White gold & turquoise are far the best combinaison. As you i hesitated for quite a long time but i'm glad i've made the right choice!



Oh what a lovely look! I have the same combo B (Etain w blue thalassa?) and this makes me feel like I need something turquoise now! lol Gosh I need to stay away from this thread!


----------



## sbelle

This has absolutely nothing to do with any of the current discussion, but I have been chatting with a sweet tpfer about Cosmos earrings and took this picture for her.  Just thought y'all might like to see the small yg Cosmos earrings as compared with the small pg mop Cosmos.







I love them both, but the mop are really special!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> This has absolutely nothing to do with any of the current discussion, but I have been chatting with a sweet tpfer about Cosmos earrings and took this picture for her.  Just thought y'all might like to see the small yg Cosmos earrings as compared with the small pg mop Cosmos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love them both, but the mop are really special!


Oh Sbelle, you have the most fabulous collection of earrings.  Truly!
The cosmos earrings are so beautiful.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Glamslam said:


> White gold & turquoise are far the best combinaison. As you i hesitated for quite a long time but i'm glad i've made the right choice!


 It's really personal preference.
I much prefer yg with turquoise with my skin tone so I have this combination in a 20 motif. 
It also depends on the shade of turquoise.  The dark turquoise looks lovely paired with wg.  It's a more casual look.
Presently you are fortunate to find turquoise paired with ANY shade of gold.....


----------



## kimber418

sbelle said:


> This has absolutely nothing to do with any of the current discussion, but I have been chatting with a sweet tpfer about Cosmos earrings and took this picture for her.  Just thought y'all might like to see the small yg Cosmos earrings as compared with the small pg mop Cosmos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love them both, but the mop are really special!


sbelle,

The Cosmos earrings are absolutely gorgeous!   I especially love the MOP/diamond version.
Thanks for posting!


----------



## hopingoneday

sbelle said:


> This has absolutely nothing to do with any of the current discussion, but I have been chatting with a sweet tpfer about Cosmos earrings and took this picture for her.  Just thought y'all might like to see the small yg Cosmos earrings as compared with the small pg mop Cosmos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love them both, but the mop are really special!




Sbelle, both of these are really lovely. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## hermes_fan

I just did that in London ordering a 10motif onyx with extra 5 cm. however they only take Amex or wire transfer. Like you I will be in Paris in April and was going to get the frivole ring then but with a price increase now I'm not sure...


----------



## elizabethtwrs

hermes_fan said:


> I just did that in London ordering a 10motif onyx with extra 5 cm. however they only take Amex or wire transfer. Like you I will be in Paris in April and was going to get the frivole ring then but with a price increase now I'm not sure...




Are you a UK resident? Or did the london boutique take your order as a non-resident? I'm almost crazy enough to think of moving my plans forward just so that I could purchase before the price increase! 

If you managed to pre-order before, why not do that before the price increase kicks in?


----------



## Sparkledolll

elizabethtwrs said:


> Are you a UK resident? Or did the london boutique take your order as a non-resident? I'm almost crazy enough to think of moving my plans forward just so that I could purchase before the price increase!
> 
> If you managed to pre-order before, why not do that before the price increase kicks in?





hermes_fan said:


> I just did that in London ordering a 10motif onyx with extra 5 cm. however they only take Amex or wire transfer. Like you I will be in Paris in April and was going to get the frivole ring then but with a price increase now I'm not sure...



Hi, I think you can prepay or put a deposit down and then just pick up when you're there so you can avoid the price increase. I did that with my 10 motif as I'm on holiday right now so I don't see why you can't do the same. I have a history of purchase with the boutique though, not sure if that made a difference.


----------



## NewBe

Natalie j said:


> Hi, I think you can prepay or put a deposit down and then just pick up when you're there so you can avoid the price increase. I did that with my 10 motif as I'm on holiday right now so I don't see why you can't do the same. I have a history of purchase with the boutique though, not sure if that made a difference.


i have a question.  if you prepaid now, isn't the receipt going to be dated the day you prepaid?  if yes, i don't think the item will qualify for tax refund.  isn't true, the item needs to be purchase during your visit?


----------



## NewBe

out of curiosity, what is the return policy in France?  suppose you prepaid something but the item turns out to be different color than what you expected.  can you return it and get the original form of payment? or they'll give you store credit? or you just can't return it at all?


----------



## Sparkledolll

NewBe said:


> i have a question.  if you prepaid now, isn't the receipt going to be dated the day you prepaid?  if yes, i don't think the item will qualify for tax refund.  isn't true, the item needs to be purchase during your visit?



I believe that If the items are exported within 3 months of the date of purchase then you can still get tax refund. I have done that with Chanel before but you need to check if VCA Boutique will issue you a tax refund form.


----------



## OKComputer

Ladies! I'd love some input. About to make my first VCA purchase: Perlee bangle in rg *OR* onyx yg 5-motif bracelet?

As background info: I wear a two-tone Ballon Bleu on one wrist everyday. Also own a black and gold Hermes Clic Clac bangle. 

AND GO!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Neither
Perlee bangle in YG


----------



## ChaneLisette

OKComputer said:


> Ladies! I'd love some input. About to make my first VCA purchase: Perlee bangle in rg *OR* onyx yg 5-motif bracelet?
> 
> As background info: I wear a two-tone Ballon Bleu on one wrist everyday. Also own a black and gold Hermes Clic Clac bangle.
> 
> AND GO!



I think the onyx 5-motif is a classic piece and it would compliment your Clic Clac bangle nicely.


----------



## Glamslam

Natalie j said:


> Thank you for your input Ladies. I am always doing too much research and get sucked into  wanting much much more than I plan for!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Such a lovely colour.



Thanks


----------



## Glamslam

fashion_junky said:


> Your turquoise bracelet is gorgeous!!  I love how you wear it with your watch...do you wear them together often?  Do you ever worry about the bracelet being damaged by the watch?



thank you! I often wear my vintage alhambra bracelet with this watch... even with a perlée signature bracelet and there is no scratch or other damages


----------



## Glamslam

PhoenixH said:


> Oh what a lovely look! I have the same combo B (Etain w blue thalassa?) and this makes me feel like I need something turquoise now! lol Gosh I need to stay away from this thread!



Thanks a lot! Actually the combo is Etoupe et turquoise but it's very similar to étain and blue thalassa...congrats that's a gorgeous bag&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; 
yes &#128079;&#128079;&#128079; you need some VCA jewelry to rock your stunning bag&#128521;


----------



## stylemechanel

OKComputer said:


> Ladies! I'd love some input. About to make my first VCA purchase: Perlee bangle in rg *OR* onyx yg 5-motif bracelet?
> 
> As background info: I wear a two-tone Ballon Bleu on one wrist everyday. Also own a black and gold Hermes Clic Clac bangle.
> 
> AND GO!



Onyx and 5 motif. I'd say start with a true classic.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Glamslam said:


> Thanks a lot! Actually the combo is Etoupe et turquoise but it's very similar to étain and blue thalassa...congrats that's a gorgeous bag&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> yes &#128079;&#128079;&#128079; you need some VCA jewelry to rock your stunning bag&#128521;




Yes, my thoughts exactly...carnelian matches rouge H... &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## PhoenixH

BBC said:


> Yes, my thoughts exactly...carnelian matches rouge H... &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;



You ladies are all dangerous and very enabling!!! I have been searching for the perfect green bag with GHW to go with my malachite! &#128521;


----------



## Notorious Pink

PhoenixH said:


> You ladies are all dangerous and very enabling!!! I have been searching for the perfect green bag with GHW to go with my malachite! &#128521;




Um....malachite Birkin?


----------



## hopingoneday

OKComputer said:


> Ladies! I'd love some input. About to make my first VCA purchase: Perlee bangle in rg *OR* onyx yg 5-motif bracelet?
> 
> 
> 
> As background info: I wear a two-tone Ballon Bleu on one wrist everyday. Also own a black and gold Hermes Clic Clac bangle.
> 
> 
> 
> AND GO!




Unless you wear a ton of rose gold I wouldn't pick that --it's a rather specific choice and I think you might find it harder to match and stack.  My vote is for the onyx 5-motif or, as TGG suggests, the perlee bangle in YG.  Of the two, I think the 5 motif might have more impact. If you were considering a perlee clover (a girl can dream, right?) then my answer would be different.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PhoenixH said:


> You ladies are all dangerous and very enabling!!! I have been searching for the perfect green bag with GHW to go with my malachite! &#128521;



How about Hermes malachite?


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> how about hermes malachite?




&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Um....malachite Birkin?
> 
> View attachment 2914264



Omg. I just saw this. 
Perfect with malachite !!


----------



## stylemechanel

sbelle said:


> This has absolutely nothing to do with any of the current discussion, but I have been chatting with a sweet tpfer about Cosmos earrings and took this picture for her.  Just thought y'all might like to see the small yg Cosmos earrings as compared with the small pg mop Cosmos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love them both, but the mop are really special!



Sbelle, you are an enabler.  I would have never given those earrings a second thought - I have all I thought I would ever need. I have done so well to pare it all down. Now you are making me rethink things that I thought were firm in my head. 

Your earrings are beautiful and I love the photograph against the black granite. There is something about the hard surface of the black granite and the softness of the mop and brilliance of the diamonds that is striking. Really pretty picture!


----------



## OKComputer

hopingoneday said:


> Unless you wear a ton of rose gold I wouldn't pick that --it's a rather specific choice and I think you might find it harder to match and stack.  My vote is for the onyx 5-motif or, as TGG suggests, the perlee bangle in YG.  Of the two, I think the 5 motif might have more impact. If you were considering a perlee clover (a girl can dream, right?) then my answer would be different.



Ah, and how! Clover is absolutely divine, but alas, too rich for my blood. I do love rose gold and the colour sits beautifully against my skin tone. 

The other positive about going for the 5-motif is that it leaves me with enough  budget to snag the matching vintage single motif pendant.....


----------



## OKComputer

stylemechanel said:


> Onyx and 5 motif. I'd say start with a true classic.



Thanks for your input, I, too, am leaning towards beginning with a classic. 



ChaneLisette said:


> I think the onyx 5-motif is a classic piece and it would compliment your Clic Clac bangle nicely.



True, I keep thinking having a similar bangle is a negative, but you're right in that it would compliment and stack well together. Thanks!


----------



## OKComputer

texasgirliegirl said:


> Neither
> Perlee bangle in YG



I absolutely adore rose gold. The rg looks a bit sickly on me, to be honest.


----------



## allure244

PhoenixH said:


> You ladies are all dangerous and very enabling!!! I have been searching for the perfect green bag with GHW to go with my malachite! &#128521;






My malachite bracelet matches my bvlgari serpenti bag very well. Also attached a picture of Miranda Kerr wearing one of the smaller sizes.


----------



## stylemechanel

allure244 said:


> View attachment 2914278
> 
> My malachite bracelet matches my bvlgari serpenti bag very well. Also attached a picture of Miranda Kerr wearing one of the smaller sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914279



 So very pretty and perfect!


----------



## hopingoneday

allure244 said:


> View attachment 2914278
> 
> My malachite bracelet matches my bvlgari serpenti bag very well. Also attached a picture of Miranda Kerr wearing one of the smaller sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914279




This bag is just lovely!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

OKComputer said:


> I absolutely adore rose gold. The rg looks a bit sickly on me, to be honest.


 Oh goodness...you would not want anything that looks sickly on your arm.
I voted for the yg simply because it matches other things so well.  Bangle vs the 5 motif...it all depends on whether you want to wear a bracelet with structure or not.
It's all gorgeous!!
The single clover pendant is a great piece....if you can get that as well...all the better.


----------



## hermes_fan

No I live in the us but I've purchased from London before so I wanted to deal with someone in English as my french isn't perfect and I was afraid of misinterpreting a key component of my order for adding the 5 cm. the euro rate is better than the pound and if I was certain which size frivole ring to get i would buy it from the paris store. I think they are raising prices simply because of the exchange rate.


----------



## hermes_fan

Good point but I think the paperwork for vat will be dated when you pick it up.


----------



## PhoenixH

BBC said:


> Um....malachite Birkin?
> 
> View attachment 2914264



I would love this in a size 30!!! If I can get my hands on one! Lol

What do you ladies think of bamboo? Too bright?


----------



## PhoenixH

allure244 said:


> View attachment 2914278
> 
> My malachite bracelet matches my bvlgari serpenti bag very well. Also attached a picture of Miranda Kerr wearing one of the smaller sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914279



This is GORGEOUS! &#128525; Do you have any modeling pictures carrying this with your malachite?


----------



## bluebichonfrise

OKComputer said:


> Ladies! I'd love some input. About to make my first VCA purchase: Perlee bangle in rg *OR* onyx yg 5-motif bracelet?
> 
> 
> 
> As background info: I wear a two-tone Ballon Bleu on one wrist everyday. Also own a black and gold Hermes Clic Clac bangle.
> 
> 
> 
> AND GO!




Onyx! I just purchased my first VCA and I went with the five motif MOP which I couldn't be happier with! I wear a lot of H jewelry pieces and it looks beautiful with many of them. I'm just waiting for it to come back as it is being shortened. For me personally, it was a great first piece to start a collection. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## PhoenixH

sbelle said:


> This has absolutely nothing to do with any of the current discussion, but I have been chatting with a sweet tpfer about Cosmos earrings and took this picture for her.  Just thought y'all might like to see the small yg Cosmos earrings as compared with the small pg mop Cosmos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love them both, but the mop are really special!



Oh so pretty sbelle! I am so envious of your lovely VCA earring collection! &#128525;


----------



## PennyD2911

sbelle said:


> This has absolutely nothing to do with any of the current discussion, but I have been chatting with a sweet tpfer about Cosmos earrings and took this picture for her.  Just thought y'all might like to see the small yg Cosmos earrings as compared with the small pg mop Cosmos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love them both, but the mop are really special!




Gorgeous sbelle! I love the MOP Cosmos. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## PennyD2911

OKComputer said:


> I absolutely adore rose gold. The rg looks a bit sickly on me, to be honest.




The Vintage Alhambra is a cornerstone of the VCA collections.  I started my collection with the MOP Magic Pendant because I love the size.  I quickly added two 10 motifs and a 5 motif in onyx.  They are perfect with my fall/winter wardrobe and the Onyx/YG combo is so beautiful.  I plan to purchase a Perlee bracelet later this year, but I felt like the Vintage Alhambra was the perfect start to my collection.   I think you will be so pleased with the 5 motif in onyx.


----------



## Myke518

hermes_fan said:


> No I live in the us but I've purchased from London before so I wanted to deal with someone in English as my french isn't perfect and I was afraid of misinterpreting a key component of my order for adding the 5 cm. the euro rate is better than the pound and if I was certain which size frivole ring to get i would buy it from the paris store. I think they are raising prices simply because of the exchange rate.




So it is confirmed Europe VCA prices are increasing April 1? Boooo


----------



## Notorious Pink

PhoenixH said:


> I would love this in a size 30!!! If I can get my hands on one! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> What do you ladies think of bamboo? Too bright?




It's a bit too bright for me. Not that it wouldn't go, although malachite is definitely a match. If you're going with a bag in general, I think H malachite is more versatile because it has a lot of blue undertones....bamboo seems more yellow.

Although maybe you don't want to go by me...getting a necklace that matches my bag & CDC....and my hair...also same color as my car....my camera...bedroom walls....(yeah, it's my signature color)....


----------



## HeidiDavis

I have a question for those of you who have the Perlee hoop earrings.  I love hoops and wear them almost all the time--so much so that I have 6 different yg pairs ranging in sizes and styles.  Are the VCA hoops extra special, or are my other hoops just as good worn with my VCA pendants?  I know the VCA version has a tilted post that helps them sit better for some people than other hoops, but all of my various hoop earrings sit fine as they are.  Is it worth it for me to buy the Perlee hoops, or does that seem redundant and I'd be better off buying something else?  I love the idea of a set, so it appeals to me that both my pendants and earrings would be VCA.  However, is that just a psychological thing and really the look would be the same with my other hoops?  Any insight or opinions are welcome! Thanks!


----------



## perleegirl

HeidiDavis said:


> I have a question for those of you who have the Perlee hoop earrings.  I love hoops and wear them almost all the time--so much so that I have 6 different yg pairs ranging in sizes and styles.  Are the VCA hoops extra special, or are my other hoops just as good worn with my VCA pendants?  I know the VCA version has a tilted post that helps them sit better for some people than other hoops, but all of my various hoop earrings sit fine as they are.  Is it worth it for me to buy the Perlee hoops, or does that seem redundant and I'd be better off buying something else?  I love the idea of a set, so it appeals to me that both my pendants and earrings would be VCA.  However, is that just a psychological thing and really the look would be the same with my other hoops?  Any insight or opinions are welcome! Thanks!



I love hoops too, and want the medium variation style. Does VCA still make these? It's hard for me to weigh in with an opinion, since I don't know what your other hoops look like, but if you like matched sets then it sounds like you need another pair of pretty hoops.


----------



## HeidiDavis

perleegirl said:


> I love hoops too, and want the medium variation style. Does VCA still make these? It's hard for me to weigh in with an opinion, since I don't know what your other hoops look like, but if you like matched sets then it sounds like you need another pair of pretty hoops.


 Lol!  I like the way you think! 


I have two pairs of tiny hoops, one pair of hoops with diamonds, one oblong pair, and two pairs about the size of the small Perlee hoops, one glossy gold and one textured gold.  I just can't decide if the VCA hoops are something I really need or if I'm just hung up on having my pendant and earrings the same brand (I can be OCD like this, unfortunately).


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HeidiDavis said:


> I have a question for those of you who have the Perlee hoop earrings.  I love hoops and wear them almost all the time--so much so that I have 6 different yg pairs ranging in sizes and styles.  Are the VCA hoops extra special, or are my other hoops just as good worn with my VCA pendants?  I know the VCA version has a tilted post that helps them sit better for some people than other hoops, but all of my various hoop earrings sit fine as they are.  Is it worth it for me to buy the Perlee hoops, or does that seem redundant and I'd be better off buying something else?  I love the idea of a set, so it appeals to me that both my pendants and earrings would be VCA.  However, is that just a psychological thing and really the look would be the same with my other hoops?  Any insight or opinions are welcome! Thanks!



It's difficult to say without knowing what else is on your wish list. I love my small pg perlee hoops. The angled posts make a huge difference in how they sit on my ears. The perlee beading is beautiful.
The small hoops are a great size- neither too large nor really small. Tasteful. 
I have other hoops but tend to wear only these now.


----------



## HeidiDavis

texasgirliegirl said:


> It's difficult to say without knowing what else iis on your wish list. I love my small pg perlee hoops. The angles posts make a huge difference in how they sit on my ears. The perlee beading is beautiful.
> The small hoops are a great size- neither too large nor really small. Tasteful.
> I have other hoops but tend to wear only these now.


 
I like the size too.  At my age, I wouldn't feel comfortable wearing J-Lo type hoops.  Lol.


Are the Perlee hoops super comfortable?  Is the back a bit difficult to put on and take off, or is that not an issue?  And last, do you think the earrings would make a nice set with a single-motif pendant?  I really want "a set" (silly, I know) but I just can't picture myself with the Alhambra earrings because of all the long hair I have.   Would this be a good alternative?


Sorry for so much uncertainty!  Indecision seems to be in my DNA! Lol.


----------



## perleegirl

OKComputer said:


> Ladies! I'd love some input. About to make my first VCA purchase: Perlee bangle in rg *OR* onyx yg 5-motif bracelet?
> 
> As background info: I wear a two-tone Ballon Bleu on one wrist everyday. Also own a black and gold Hermes Clic Clac bangle.
> 
> AND GO!



Since you love R/G so much, have you considered the 5 motif solid R/G bracelet?


----------



## perleegirl

HeidiDavis said:


> I like the size too.  At my age, I wouldn't feel comfortable wearing J-Lo type hoops.  Lol.
> 
> 
> Are the Perlee hoops super comfortable?  Is the back a bit difficult to put on and take off, or is that not an issue?  And last, do you think the earrings would make a nice set with a single-motif pendant?  I really want "a set" (silly, I know) but I just can't picture myself with the Alhambra earrings because of all the long hair I have.   Would this be a good alternative?
> 
> 
> Sorry for so much uncertainty!  Indecision seems to be in my DNA! Lol.



Are the medium hoops "J-Lo" Hoops??? I thought those were the large Perlee hoops. 
I like to think of myself as a modern 50 something lady, but I couldn't pull off HUGE hoops.


----------



## HeidiDavis

perleegirl said:


> Are the medium hoops "J-Lo" Hoops??? I thought those were the large Perlee hoops.
> I like to think of myself as a modern 50 something lady, but I couldn't pull off HUGE hoops.


 


Ha!  You crack me up!   No, I think the medium are still a very nice appropriate size.  I'm not sure they carry any size other than the small anymore, but I could be wrong.  I imagine J-Lo hoops to be about the size of a coaster. I couldn't pull those off even in my twenties!  Lol.  But they do look amazing on some people.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HeidiDavis said:


> I like the size too.  At my age, I wouldn't feel comfortable wearing J-Lo type hoops.  Lol.
> 
> 
> Are the Perlee hoops super comfortable?  Is the back a bit difficult to put on and take off, or is that not an issue?  And last, do you think the earrings would make a nice set with a single-motif pendant?  I really want "a set" (silly, I know) but I just can't picture myself with the Alhambra earrings because of all the long hair I have.   Would this be a good alternative?
> 
> 
> Sorry for so much uncertainty!  Indecision seems to be in my DNA! Lol.


The French backs take me a bit more time to put on but they are very secure. 
I wear my hoops with my gray mop pendant all the time. 
It really does make a perfect set.  These earrings are relatively affordable compared to other VCA pieces, too. I find that they feel more substantial that I had expected. 
Love mine


----------



## texasgirliegirl

perleegirl said:


> Are the medium hoops "J-Lo" Hoops??? I thought those were the large Perlee hoops.
> I like to think of myself as a modern 50 something lady, but I couldn't pull off HUGE hoops.



They look very J Lo on me!!  Then again I'm pretty short and fairly conservative. 
I call the large ones hoochie momma hoops....LOL. I'm sure there are plenty of cute tpf's here who can pull them off


----------



## allure244

PhoenixH said:


> This is GORGEOUS! &#128525; Do you have any modeling pictures carrying this with your malachite?




Not yet ...but I can work on it. Or at least take a picture of the two side by side. &#128522;


----------



## HeidiDavis

Thank you for answering all my questions, TGG! 

I am pretty conservative with earrings too.  It can be tricky finding just the right size--too small and earrings don't show up and get lost in all my hair; too big and I don't feel like myself.  For me the small Perlee hoops are probably the perfect compromise size-wise.

 Do they sell other sizes in the Perlee hoops anymore? I didn't see them on the online boutique. I would be curious to look at them but they don't seem to be available.


----------



## 123Isabella

HeidiDavis said:


> I have a question for those of you who have the Perlee hoop earrings.  I love hoops and wear them almost all the time--so much so that I have 6 different yg pairs ranging in sizes and styles.  Are the VCA hoops extra special, or are my other hoops just as good worn with my VCA pendants?  I know the VCA version has a tilted post that helps them sit better for some people than other hoops, but all of my various hoop earrings sit fine as they are.  Is it worth it for me to buy the Perlee hoops, or does that seem redundant and I'd be better off buying something else?  I love the idea of a set, so it appeals to me that both my pendants and earrings would be VCA.  However, is that just a psychological thing and really the look would be the same with my other hoops?  Any insight or opinions are welcome! Thanks!


I cannot recommend the small YG perlee hoops enough!  I recently got them based on TGG's recommendation and to me they are the absolute perfect hoop earrings and go especially beautifully with Alhambra necklaces.   The angled posts and clasp backing make them sit beautifully on the ear and they're a bargain as far as VCA "creations" go. I like the so much and find myself wearing them all the time that I'm  thinking of getting them now in white gold.


----------



## PhoenixH

Does anyone have the between the finger ring: butterfly (tigers eye) and mop clover? Any comments about wearability, versatility and any modeling pictures to share? Is it also a piece that is "worth it's price"?


----------



## HeidiDavis

123Isabella said:


> I cannot recommend the small YG perlee hoops enough!  I recently got them based on TGG's recommendation and to me they are the absolute perfect hoop earrings and go especially beautifully with Alhambra necklaces.   The angled posts and clasp backing make them sit beautifully on the ear and they're a bargain as far as VCA "creations" go. I like the so much and find myself wearing them all the time that I'm  thinking of getting them now in white gold.


 
Thank you so much, 123Isabella!  I am starting to think that I MUST have them!  
If I may ask, how does the angled post help them sit better?  I've never seen earrings that have that, so I'm really curious!  I have a feeling that if I get the Perlee hoops, all of my other hoop earrings will be retired! Lol.


----------



## ccho82

I was just at Birks in Vancouver, BC (Canada) and overheard one of the SA's confirming that there will be a price increase this week on select VCA items.


----------



## Sparkledolll

I just went to the VCA Boutique while I'm on holiday in Hong Kong. I was probably the only person there the whole day because the SA was happy for me to try on everything and kept bringing out new things so Now I have a really good idea what suits me vs what was on my wish list 

I loved seeing the lotus, frivole and Virevolte ring in pictures and on you ladies but having tried them on I know that they are not for me as I already wear an engagement ring and my lifestyle is pretty casual and low key so I won't really have too many occasions to wear the VCA rings. Phew!  I ended up just getting sweet Alhambra earrings in Turquoise YG and the SA gave me a whole load of Catalogues. Took some pictures while I was there so I thought I would share one.


----------



## elizabethtwrs

ccho82 said:


> I was just at Birks in Vancouver, BC (Canada) and overheard one of the SA's confirming that there will be a price increase this week on select VCA items.




This week?!? Isn't it supposed to be 1 apr?? Dayum....


----------



## perleegirl

Natalie j said:


> I just went to the VCA Boutique while I'm on holiday in Hong Kong. I was probably the only person there the whole day because the SA was happy for me to try on everything and kept bringing out new things so Now I have a really good idea what suits me vs what was on my wish list
> 
> I loved seeing the lotus, frivole and Virevolte ring in pictures and on you ladies but having tried them on I know that they are not for me as I already wear an engagement ring and my lifestyle is pretty casual and low key so I won't really have too many occasions to wear the VCA rings. Phew!  I ended up just getting sweet Alhambra earrings in Turquoise YG and the SA gave me a whole load of Catalogues. Took some pictures while I was there so I thought I would share one.



Oh, but it will be mine, someday! 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## I'll take two

Finally received my new Magic pendant today .
Had a nice surprise when I noticed that the bale has little diamonds running through it .
Can't get a good pic tonight so will take some more tomorrow ,this quick pic does not do it any justice at all 
Also not sure whether I should order a slightly thicker chain. (Something like the same weight on my vintage and other Magic pieces ) for when I wear it long . The fine chain is great when doubled up and short but not so much worn long.


----------



## Coconuts40

I'll take two said:


> Finally received my new Magic pendant today .
> Had a nice surprise when I noticed that the bale has little diamonds running through it .
> Can't get a good pic tonight so will take some more tomorrow ,this quick pic does not do it any justice at all
> Also not sure whether I should order a slightly thicker chain. (Something like the same weight on my vintage and other Magic pieces ) for when I wear it long . The fine chain is great when doubled up and short but not so much worn long.



Oh this is so beautiful.  Congratulations!
If I'm not mistaken, was this a special order?


----------



## perleegirl

I'll take two said:


> Finally received my new Magic pendant today .
> 
> Had a nice surprise when I noticed that the bale has little diamonds running through it .
> 
> Can't get a good pic tonight so will take some more tomorrow ,this quick pic does not do it any justice at all
> 
> Also not sure whether I should order a slightly thicker chain. (Something like the same weight on my vintage and other Magic pieces ) for when I wear it long . The fine chain is great when doubled up and short but not so much worn long.




That is gorgeous! Was it a special order?


----------



## HeidiDavis

I'll take two said:


> Finally received my new Magic pendant today .
> Had a nice surprise when I noticed that the bale has little diamonds running through it .
> Can't get a good pic tonight so will take some more tomorrow ,this quick pic does not do it any justice at all
> Also not sure whether I should order a slightly thicker chain. (Something like the same weight on my vintage and other Magic pieces ) for when I wear it long . The fine chain is great when doubled up and short but not so much worn long.




That is magnificent!  Congrats!


----------



## I'll take two

Coconuts40 said:


> Oh this is so beautiful.  Congratulations!
> If I'm not mistaken, was this a special order?





perleegirl said:


> That is gorgeous! Was it a special order?



Thanks ladies  
It wasn't supposed to be special order,when I ordered it they said it was going to be included as a regular item. The launch date came and went as they decided it was not going to be launched after all fortunately they agreed to make this for me special order as I had waited so long .Thankfully because it is a diamond piece I have not had to pay a premium whereas when I special ordered the carnelian and onyx vintage pieces I had to pay a 30% premium on list .
I will take some better pics tomorrow 
Would welcome your opinions on the chain thickness. 
I feel a long pendant needs a more substantial chain weight ,long chains can get caught on things when leaning forward so strength is an issure for me .
I once caught a 20 motif on a chair which luckily only broke  open the link near the clasp


----------



## Hermesaholic

I'll take two said:


> Finally received my new Magic pendant today .
> Had a nice surprise when I noticed that the bale has little diamonds running through it .
> Can't get a good pic tonight so will take some more tomorrow ,this quick pic does not do it any justice at all
> Also not sure whether I should order a slightly thicker chain. (Something like the same weight on my vintage and other Magic pieces ) for when I wear it long . The fine chain is great when doubled up and short but not so much worn long.


Your pendant is lovely.  I have the Magic pendant too but it attaches in two spots on the top.  I have never seen this bale before.  Is this a new model?


----------



## I'll take two

Hermesaholic said:


> Your pendant is lovely.  I have the Magic pendant too but it attaches in two spots on the top.  I have never seen this bale before.  Is this a new model?



Although this rose gold one has been made special order I think it is the same as the new long white gold one which I thought had been launched in boutiques as I was quoted the price by my SM .
The short version still has the two fixings on. 
Originally I thought the price difference between the short and the long was just for the extra length of chain but it must be because of the diamonds in the bale . I will try and get a close up picture tomorrow. 
I was really pleasantly surprised when I saw it .


----------



## I'll take two

Hermesaholic said:


> Your pendant is lovely.  I have the Magic pendant too but it attaches in two spots on the top.  I have never seen this bale before.  Is this a new model?



Just checked my emails from my SM . The long white gold Magic pave pendant is being launched on the 1st April in London ( not sure about elsewhere in the world ) .
The retail price is £18,700 including Vat which is about £1,600 pounds more than the short version which is still available


----------



## Notorious Pink

I'll take two said:


> Thanks ladies
> 
> It wasn't supposed to be special order,when I ordered it they said it was going to be included as a regular item. The launch date came and went as they decided it was not going to be launched after all fortunately they agreed to make this for me special order as I had waited so long .Thankfully because it is a diamond piece I have not had to pay a premium whereas when I special ordered the carnelian and onyx vintage pieces I had to pay a 30% premium on list .
> 
> I will take some better pics tomorrow
> 
> Would welcome your opinions on the chain thickness.
> 
> I feel a long pendant needs a more substantial chain weight ,long chains can get caught on things when leaning forward so strength is an issure for me .
> 
> I once caught a 20 motif on a chair which luckily only broke  open the link near the clasp




Ok, I've gotta know...what were your carnelian and onyx special orders???

And with that, I hereby request the creation of a new thread dedicated to VCA Special Orders and pieces that are no longer available....pretty please? &#128591;&#128591;&#128591;


----------



## Hermesaholic

I'll take two said:


> Just checked my emails from my SM . The long white gold Magic pave pendant is being launched on the 1st April in London ( not sure about elsewhere in the world ) .
> The retail price is £18,700 including Vat which is about £1,600 pounds more than the short version which is still available


ohhhhhhhhhhhh.  yes-long magics have the beaded bale.  very cool!


----------



## I'll take two

Hermesaholic said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhh.  yes-long magics have the beaded bale.  very cool!



Close up of bale


----------



## I'll take two

Hermesaholic said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhh.  yes-long magics have the beaded bale.  very cool!



Another


----------



## I'll take two

BBC said:


> Ok, I've gotta know...what were your carnelian and onyx special orders???
> 
> And with that, I hereby request the creation of a new thread dedicated to VCA Special Orders and pieces that are no longer available....pretty please? &#128591;&#128591;&#128591;



I posted pics a long time ago but here is another of the onyx. I had the same pieces made in Carnelian .


----------



## Sparkledolll

I'll take two said:


> I posted pics a long time ago but here is another of the onyx. I had the same pieces made in Carnelian .



Wow! I So much prefer onyx with WG than YG. Beautiful!


----------



## Coconuts40

I'll take two said:


> Finally received my new Magic pendant today .
> Had a nice surprise when I noticed that the bale has little diamonds running through it .
> Can't get a good pic tonight so will take some more tomorrow ,this quick pic does not do it any justice at all
> Also not sure whether I should order a slightly thicker chain. (Something like the same weight on my vintage and other Magic pieces ) for when I wear it long . The fine chain is great when doubled up and short but not so much worn long.





I'll take two said:


> I posted pics a long time ago but here is another of the onyx. I had the same pieces made in Carnelian .



Wow, one of a kind.  You have such great taste!

In regards to your necklace chain for your pave Magic...I have the long Magic in Letterwood.  I like the thin chain, in enhances the vintage alhambra and makes it the main focal point, not the chain.  Yours, as a pave, can definitely handle a more substantial chain, but it all depends on how you wear it.  If I was to wear your beauty every day, I would keep to the original chain.  If you wear it during the evening, a more substantial chain would look very pretty.


----------



## 123Isabella

HeidiDavis said:


> Thank you so much, 123Isabella!  I am starting to think that I MUST have them!
> If I may ask, how does the angled post help them sit better?  I've never seen earrings that have that, so I'm really curious!  I have a feeling that if I get the Perlee hoops, all of my other hoop earrings will be retired! Lol.



I agree, HeidiDavis, that you must have them!   What I've always disliked with hoop earrings, at least on me, is the way they stick out on my ears, like a bull ring.  The angled post makes the hoop sit straight forward, with the hoop facing the side of my face, if that makes sense.  I think it looks much more elegant this way.  And yes, I believe you will retire you other hoops!  Best of luck!


----------



## Suzie

I'll take two said:


> Finally received my new Magic pendant today .
> Had a nice surprise when I noticed that the bale has little diamonds running through it .
> Can't get a good pic tonight so will take some more tomorrow ,this quick pic does not do it any justice at all
> Also not sure whether I should order a slightly thicker chain. (Something like the same weight on my vintage and other Magic pieces ) for when I wear it long . The fine chain is great when doubled up and short but not so much worn long.



I'll Take Too, what an absolutely stunning piece. When you get a chance can you show your beauty being worn?


----------



## Mrs Couture

Hello everyone

My first post here but I've been on the purse forums especially the vca threads for a long time. I've learned so much here with all the knowledge sharing and the pics of all your vca collections are just stunning. 

I just got married and I am looking to get my wife (yes I'm a guy) a piece of VCA jewelry for a special occasion and was wondering what you think about the Frivole pendant in white gold? She currently has a pair of Vintage Alhambra mother of pearl earclips in white gold and matching pendant. Would the frivole pendant compliment them?

She doesn't like to wear a bracelet and doesn't think she'll get enough opportunities to wear a 10 motif necklace so I think the frivole pendant would be perfect. I really like the 3d look of the frivole and I think it's very understated and elegant and will be timeless (as with all of vca's pieces).

I've browsed through this thread and some older ones but could only find the frivole earclips and frivole pave pendant, but not in white gold. I was wondering if someone could kindly post a picture of the frivole pendant (white gold)?

Thank you everyone


----------



## ccho82

elizabethtwrs said:


> This week?!? Isn't it supposed to be 1 apr?? Dayum....



I overheard the SA say it could be today or tomorrow but def this week (only on certain items such as the magic collection). No increase (yet) on the sweets.


----------



## dialv

I'll take two said:


> Finally received my new Magic pendant today .
> Had a nice surprise when I noticed that the bale has little diamonds running through it .
> Can't get a good pic tonight so will take some more tomorrow ,this quick pic does not do it any justice at all
> Also not sure whether I should order a slightly thicker chain. (Something like the same weight on my vintage and other Magic pieces ) for when I wear it long . The fine chain is great when doubled up and short but not so much worn long.


Wow, that is so gorgeous!! On the chain opinion, I remember when I took my Magic Malachite out of the box my first thought was that I wish the chain was as thick as my 10 motif mop. It seemed a little on the light side for the weight of the pendant. Just my opinion. Enjoy your beautiful necklace.


----------



## CATEYES

Fashionphile posted turquoise and wg 5 motif and 10 mop in WG


----------



## kimber418

I'll take two said:


> Finally received my new Magic pendant today .
> Had a nice surprise when I noticed that the bale has little diamonds running through it .
> Can't get a good pic tonight so will take some more tomorrow ,this quick pic does not do it any justice at all
> Also not sure whether I should order a slightly thicker chain. (Something like the same weight on my vintage and other Magic pieces ) for when I wear it long . The fine chain is great when doubled up and short but not so much worn long.


This is so gorgeous!  Congrats!  How long is the chain?  Is it the same length as a single vintage pendant?  Would love to see a modeling photo!


----------



## fashion_junky

CATEYES said:


> Fashionphile posted turquoise and wg 5 motif and 10 mop in WG



The turquoise is already gone...just curious, what was the price? Wondering because I recently bought one from a consignment store and am curious if this one was a similar price.


----------



## PhoenixH

My SA said prices have already increased on 1 March in Europe. Can anyone confirm that? She mentioned that for Asia, it should be sometime in April &#128546;


----------



## elizabethtwrs

PhoenixH said:


> My SA said prices have already increased on 1 March in Europe. Can anyone confirm that? She mentioned that for Asia, it should be sometime in April &#128546;




I just looked on the website prices, still all the same...


----------



## Notorious Pink

I'll take two said:


> I posted pics a long time ago but here is another of the onyx. I had the same pieces made in Carnelian .




These are gorgeous. I'm surprised they don't make WG/Onyx regularly - or, for that matter, plain WG as they do with YG and PG. While I prefer YG and PG, I know many ladies prefer WG...sometimes I don't understand why they choose to produce some items and not others....but that's just me. 
Thanks so much for posting again! If I had a few hours, I'd scroll through this entire thread. Of course, I may have to do just that if no one else is going to put together a VCA special order thread!


----------



## PennyD2911

I'll take two said:


> I posted pics a long time ago but here is another of the onyx. I had the same pieces made in Carnelian .




Those are beautiful!


----------



## PennyD2911

I'll take two said:


> Finally received my new Magic pendant today .
> 
> Had a nice surprise when I noticed that the bale has little diamonds running through it .
> 
> Can't get a good pic tonight so will take some more tomorrow ,this quick pic does not do it any justice at all
> 
> Also not sure whether I should order a slightly thicker chain. (Something like the same weight on my vintage and other Magic pieces ) for when I wear it long . The fine chain is great when doubled up and short but not so much worn long.




Gorgeous! I love the bale&#10084;&#65039;. It reminds me of the Perlee Pendant. 
Congrats on a stunning acquisition.


----------



## hopingoneday

BBC said:


> These are gorgeous. I'm surprised they don't make WG/Onyx regularly - or, for that matter, plain WG as they do with YG and PG. While I prefer YG and PG, I know many ladies prefer WG...sometimes I don't understand why they choose to produce some items and not others....but that's just me.
> Thanks so much for posting again! If I had a few hours, I'd scroll through this entire thread. Of course, I may have to do just that if no one else is going to put together a VCA special order thread!



I so agree BBC!  And while white gold doesn't do much for me, it would be wonderful for all the ladies who love the WG/MOP combo - all WG motifs would be terrific for layering!  And WG/onyx is stunning.


----------



## hopingoneday

i'll take two said:


> i posted pics a long time ago but here is another of the onyx. I had the same pieces made in carnelian .


stunning.


----------



## PennyD2911

hopingoneday said:


> I so agree BBC!  And while white gold doesn't do much for me, it would be wonderful for all the ladies who love the WG/MOP combo - all WG motifs would be terrific for layering!  And WG/onyx is stunning.



+1

It is strange that VCA doesn't offer more WG pieces without have to place an SO. 
I can wear either YG or WG, but right now I'm totally into the YG. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## elizabethtwrs

Would VCA make alterations to a piece that I purchased direct from the boutique? I'm thinking of removing one flower motif from the frivole necklace and possibly converting it to a pendant. Would they do this? TIA!


----------



## bags to die for

Congratulations I'll take two! The rose gold pave is stunning!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> +1
> 
> It is strange that VCA doesn't offer more WG pieces without have to place an SO.
> I can wear either YG or WG, but right now I'm totally into the YG. &#10084;&#65039;


I agree !


----------



## sbelle

elizabethtwrs said:


> Would VCA make alterations to a piece that I purchased direct from the boutique? I'm thinking of removing one flower motif from the frivole necklace and possibly converting it to a pendant. Would they do this? TIA!



A few years ago I wanted to combine two 10 motif necklaces to make a 20 motif necklace.  A request had to be sent to Paris for approval before the worship would do the work.  The workshop was not sure it would be approved because I would have two serial numbers on one piece.  It took a very long time but Paris did approve it in the end.

I don't think there is any way of knowing for sure whether they would do it except to submit a request to the workshop.  In your case I wonder if it would be possible because you would end up with a flower motif (pendant) that wouldn't have a serial number.


----------



## Suzie

elizabethtwrs said:


> Would VCA make alterations to a piece that I purchased direct from the boutique? I'm thinking of removing one flower motif from the frivole necklace and possibly converting it to a pendant. Would they do this? TIA!



I'll Take Two had something similar done (from memory) with her earrings and made into a pendant. If she reads this she may be able to confirm.


----------



## Suzie

BBC said:


> These are gorgeous. I'm surprised they don't make WG/Onyx regularly - or, for that matter, plain WG as they do with YG and PG. While I prefer YG and PG, I know many ladies prefer WG...sometimes I don't understand why they choose to produce some items and not others....but that's just me.
> Thanks so much for posting again! If I had a few hours, I'd scroll through this entire thread. Of course, I may have to do just that if no one else is going to put together a VCA special order thread!



It is very annoying. I purchased the turquoise because they did not make onyx. It makes no sense at all!


----------



## sbelle

elizabethtwrs said:


> Would VCA make alterations to a piece that I purchased direct from the boutique? I'm thinking of removing one flower motif from the frivole necklace and possibly converting it to a pendant. Would they do this? TIA!





Suzie said:


> I'll Take Two had something similar done (from memory) with her earrings and made into a pendant. If she reads this she may be able to confirm.



I wanted to add it may also be impacted by where you are located .   This following relates to special orders but it shows that there are differences worldwide.......At the time *I'll take two* was able to get several special orders for wg pieces ( through Harrod's if I remember correctly) I was turned down  in the US for one necklace that was exactly the same as she ordered plus another necklace.  I tried the 2 different VCA boutiques I work with and was told that they wouldn't even submit an request  because it would never be approved.  I also tried NM and was told that VCA said no immediately.

All that being said I definitely think it is worth a try.   When I submitted my request for joining the two necklaces I was told by the NYC workshop that it is hard to predict what Paris will approve.  Sometimes NY thinks that no way something will be approved ( like my necklace) and it is approved and vice versa.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> I wanted to add it may also be impacted by where you are located .   This following relates to special orders but it shows that there are differences worldwide.......At the time *I'll take two* was able to get several special orders for wg pieces ( through Harrod's if I remember correctly) I was turned down  in the US for one necklace that was exactly the same as she ordered plus another necklace.  I tried the 2 different VCA boutiques I work with and was told that they wouldn't even submit an request  because it would never be approved.  I also tried NM and was told that VCA said no immediately.
> 
> All that being said I definitely think it is worth a try.   When I submitted my request for joining the two necklaces I was told by the NYC workshop that it is hard to predict what Paris will approve.  Sometimes NY thinks that no way something will be approved ( like my necklace) and it is approved and vice versa.



It seems as if it depends on their mood....
Any word on anything new coming out?


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> *Any word on anything new coming out?*



Still hearing April but no firm date on the long Magic pendants.  I cannot wait!  *tgg* - you should try one!  One of my favorite styles -- 3 different lengths and so easy to wear !


----------



## Sparkledolll

perleegirl said:


> Oh, but it will be mine, someday!
> Thanks for sharing.



And I'm sure it will look magnificent on your finger Perleegirl! I am glad I had the chance to try on everything on my wish list which has gone from long and unrealistic to 4/5 pieces smaller pieces that I can enjoy on an everyday basis. I ended up getting another vintage pendant in Onyx, sweet earrings in both onyx and turquoise. Thanks for letting me share! &#128516;


----------



## elizabethtwrs

Ladies, do you prefer the frivole or the socrate motif? Either would be YG. I prefer the frivole station necklace, but am swaying towards the socrate earrings and BTF ring! Of course the socrate is a lot more expensive. Argggghhh I wish I wasn't so terribly indecisive


----------



## sbelle

As I mentioned before I've been chatting with a sweet tpfer about the Cosmos earrings and was looking through my pictures to see if I had modeling shots.  Turns out I have a treasure trove of pictures-- most from when I was contemplating my purchases -- that I thought I'd share here in case anyone else is thinking about adding Cosmos to their collection!

*white gold earrings*













*white gold and onyx earrings* ( I tried these one and with very dark hair that isn't worn up like here, the onyx can disappear a bit)












*mop pg earrings*


----------



## 123Isabella

BBC said:


> And with that, I hereby request the creation of a new thread dedicated to VCA Special Orders and pieces that are no longer available....pretty please? &#128591;&#128591;&#128591;



That would be a great thread!  

It's funny because just today I received the VCA "Chick" brooch I bought on ebay.co.uk.  It's spectacularly crafted with gold, turquoise, rubies and diamonds and is absolutely adorable! 

Does anyone know how much it was sold for originally, or second hand? The asking price of £950 (about $1500) already seemed low but, as I'm not a pin person (or so I thought), I offered £850 (about $1300) and was surprised and delighted my offer was accepted.   

Just in time for Easter!


----------



## 123Isabella

sbelle said:


> As I mentioned before I've been chatting with a sweet tpfer about the Cosmos earrings and was looking through my pictures to see if I had modeling shots.  Turns out I have a treasure trove of pictures-- most from when I was contemplating my purchases -- that I thought I'd share here in case anyone else is thinking about adding Cosmos to their collection!
> 
> Oh my, sbelle, you are dangerous!  Do you know what size they are?  I'll bet not small....


----------



## I'll take two

Thanks ladies 
I think I should stop attempting photography as I can never seem to do my pieces justice .
This was my best attempt :shame:
The fine chain is 900mm long which is just a little bit longer than a twenty motif. I would imagine the length is standard for all the different types of long Magic pendants.
I definitely think when worn long the chain is too fine so have already emailed my SM to ask if I can purchased an additional long chain .
With regard to alterations VCA are very strict and don't like to alter their designs although they will make things in different coloured golds . If it were my decision I would offer any stone in any metal to all clients ,instead they offer some different items in different countries .
 I had my Magic pave 3 motifs earrings reduced to 2 motif by VCA and then  Richemont jewellers (arranged by my SM) used the spare motif's to make stud earrings . The other thing I altered was the pave Magic 5 motif bracelet . I removed the large pendant myself and then asked my local jeweller to make a bale for it . VCA supplied me with the chain so I now wear it as a pendant. I can attach it back onto the bracelet for special occasions and could quite easily put it back to how it was originally.


----------



## I'll take two

Close up of the chain thickness compared to the standard vintage weight of chain . 
It is the same as the chain that is supplied with the Cosmos pendant which is fine as that is worn short.


----------



## I'll take two

sbelle said:


> As I mentioned before I've been chatting with a sweet tpfer about the Cosmos earrings and was looking through my pictures to see if I had modeling shots.  Turns out I have a treasure trove of pictures-- most from when I was contemplating my purchases -- that I thought I'd share here in case anyone else is thinking about adding Cosmos to their collection!
> 
> *white gold earrings*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *white gold and onyx earrings* ( I tried these one and with very dark hair that isn't worn up like here, the onyx can disappear a bit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *mop pg earrings*


Great picture library 
I love the look of MOP and Onyx in the Cosmos flower design but as I have OCD tendencies I would love it even more if they were all mop or onyx petals . If not I prefer all diamond .


----------



## marksuzy

I'll take two said:


> Thanks ladies
> I think I should stop attempting photography as I can never seem to do my pieces justice .
> This was my best attempt :shame:
> The fine chain is 900mm long which is just a little bit longer than a twenty motif. I would imagine the length is standard for all the different types of long Magic pendants.
> I definitely think when worn long the chain is too fine so have already emailed my SM to ask if I can purchased an additional long chain .
> With regard to alterations VCA are very strict and don't like to alter their designs although they will make things in different coloured golds . If it were my decision I would offer any stone in any metal to all clients ,instead they offer some different items in different countries .
> I had my Magic pave 3 motifs earrings reduced to 2 motif by VCA and then  Richemont jewellers (arranged by my SM) used the spare motif's to make stud earrings . The other thing I altered was the pave Magic 5 motif bracelet . I removed the large pendant myself and then asked my local jeweller to make a bale for it . VCA supplied me with the chain so I now wear it as a pendant. I can attach it back onto the bracelet for special occasions and could quite easily put it back to how it was originally.



I have just the opposite problem. Last year I bought a Magic Letterwood/PG pendant. To make a really long story (that some of you already know) short, I doubled up the chain and was wearing it on the subway. As I exited during rush hour, it must have come updone and as I was headed up the crowded escalator, I felt the chain slide down the front of my blouse. I panicked and started looking everywhere, but was never able to locate the pendant.  

I have the PG chain, but no pendant. I inquired about ordering just the pendant, but was told I could not do so. 

To this day, I triple check my clasps to make sure I am secure and often reach to make sure my necklace or bracelets are still attached.


----------



## sbelle

I'll take two said:


> Thanks ladies
> I think I should stop attempting photography as I can never seem to do my pieces justice .
> This was my best attempt :shame:
> The fine chain is 900mm long which is just a little bit longer than a twenty motif. I would imagine the length is standard for all the different types of long Magic pendants.
> I definitely think when worn long the chain is too fine so have already emailed my SM to ask if I can purchased an additional long chain .
> .



I love, love, love you necklace!  It is gorgeous (as are all your special pieces!)  but I, like you, think I would also prefer a chain that wasn't so fine.  I'd love to see a picture when you get your new chain!


----------



## sbelle

marksuzy said:


> I have just the opposite problem. Last year I bought a Magic Letterwood/PG pendant. To make a really long story (that some of you already know) short, I doubled up the chain and was wearing it on the subway. As I exited during rush hour, it must have come updone and as I was headed up the crowded escalator, I felt the chain slide down the front of my blouse. I panicked and started looking everywhere, but was never able to locate the pendant.
> 
> I have the PG chain, but no pendant. I inquired about ordering just the pendant, but was told I could not do so.
> 
> To this day, I triple check my clasps to make sure I am secure and often reach to make sure my necklace or bracelets are still attached.



What a terrible story --I would be so upset !   I can't understand why they wouldn't make another pendant for you!


----------



## I'll take two

marksuzy said:


> I have just the opposite problem. Last year I bought a Magic Letterwood/PG pendant. To make a really long story (that some of you already know) short, I doubled up the chain and was wearing it on the subway. As I exited during rush hour, it must have come updone and as I was headed up the crowded escalator, I felt the chain slide down the front of my blouse. I panicked and started looking everywhere, but was never able to locate the pendant.
> 
> I have the PG chain, but no pendant. I inquired about ordering just the pendant, but was told I could not do so.
> 
> To this day, I triple check my clasps to make sure I am secure and often reach to make sure my necklace or bracelets are still attached.


How awful for you ,sorry to hear this .
That is terrible customer service . If you have your original receipt why not try and contact Paris. Exceptions can always be made to rules .
I thought I was going to have the same issue with an Hermes belt once.
I have bought my husband several different coloured croc straps . After a couple of years his buckle became scratched and worn so I asked in London for a new one and they said no because it was against company policy to supply a buckle without a belt 
I didn't want to accept this so went to my local store in France and was met by the same statement as London ,fortunately there was a BUT and that was that "they would of course make an exception " 
Good luck


----------



## I'll take two

sbelle said:


> I love, love, love you necklace!  It is gorgeous (as are all your special pieces!)  but I, like you, think I would also prefer a chain that wasn't so fine.  I'd love to see a picture when you get your new chain!



Thanks no doubt it will take an eternity to get but I will wait as I was fortunate enough to have a triple points offer when buying the pendant and it should cover the cost of the extra chain . It definitely needs it .
It was indeed Harrods that did the special orders for me but as far as I am aware the other London boutiques can do the same . 
This is me collecting the special order carnelian and onyx bracelets in white gold . 
Would need to take some new ones of the other carnelian pieces as I don't have any in my photo library


----------



## I'll take two

Natalie j said:


> And I'm sure it will look magnificent on your finger Perleegirl! I am glad I had the chance to try on everything on my wish list which has gone from long and unrealistic to 4/5 pieces smaller pieces that I can enjoy on an everyday basis. I ended up getting another vintage pendant in Onyx, sweet earrings in both onyx and turquoise. Thanks for letting me share! &#128516;



Congrats you have a lovely growing collection  
We are twins on the rose gold Perlee diamond motif bangle. 
They are just great for stacking !!


----------



## sbelle

I just realized that I forgot to include this picture of Cate Blanchett wearing the Cosmos pg mop earrings when I was posting below...


----------



## PennyD2911

Natalie j said:


> And I'm sure it will look magnificent on your finger Perleegirl! I am glad I had the chance to try on everything on my wish list which has gone from long and unrealistic to 4/5 pieces smaller pieces that I can enjoy on an everyday basis. I ended up getting another vintage pendant in Onyx, sweet earrings in both onyx and turquoise. Thanks for letting me share! &#128516;




Congrats Natalie, love the onyx!


----------



## 123Isabella

I'll take two said:


> Thanks ladies
> I think I should stop attempting photography as I can never seem to do my pieces justice .
> This was my best attempt :shame:
> The fine chain is 900mm long which is just a little bit longer than a twenty motif. I would imagine the length is standard for all the different types of long Magic pendants.
> I definitely think when worn long the chain is too fine so have already emailed my SM to ask if I can purchased an additional long chain .
> With regard to alterations VCA are very strict and don't like to alter their designs although they will make things in different coloured golds . If it were my decision I would offer any stone in any metal to all clients ,instead they offer some different items in different countries .
> I had my Magic pave 3 motifs earrings reduced to 2 motif by VCA and then  Richemont jewellers (arranged by my SM) used the spare motif's to make stud earrings . The other thing I altered was the pave Magic 5 motif bracelet . I removed the large pendant myself and then asked my local jeweller to make a bale for it . VCA supplied me with the chain so I now wear it as a pendant. I can attach it back onto the bracelet for special occasions and could quite easily put it back to how it was originally.


Your pendant is stunning as is everything else, including your gorgeous skirt!  Just looked on the VCA website and it seems the only long pendant available is in Bois d'amourette in pink gold or malachite in yellow gold.  I hope more options become available soon! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dialv

marksuzy said:


> I have just the opposite problem. Last year I bought a Magic Letterwood/PG pendant. To make a really long story (that some of you already know) short, I doubled up the chain and was wearing it on the subway. As I exited during rush hour, it must have come updone and as I was headed up the crowded escalator, I felt the chain slide down the front of my blouse. I panicked and started looking everywhere, but was never able to locate the pendant.
> 
> I have the PG chain, but no pendant. I inquired about ordering just the pendant, but was told I could not do so.
> 
> To this day, I triple check my clasps to make sure I am secure and often reach to make sure my necklace or bracelets are still attached.


I feel so bad for you reading this. Another pendant should be made for you.


----------



## Mrs Couture

I'll take two said:


> I posted pics a long time ago but here is another of the onyx. I had the same pieces made in Carnelian .



Your onyx pieces are stunning I'll take two!


----------



## Mrs Couture

Mrs Couture said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> My first post here but I've been on the purse forums especially the vca threads for a long time. I've learned so much here with all the knowledge sharing and the pics of all your vca collections are just stunning.
> 
> I just got married and I am looking to get my wife (yes I'm a guy) a piece of VCA jewelry for a special occasion and was wondering what you think about the Frivole pendant in white gold? She currently has a pair of Vintage Alhambra mother of pearl earclips in white gold and matching pendant. Would the frivole pendant compliment them?
> 
> She doesn't like to wear a bracelet and doesn't think she'll get enough opportunities to wear a 10 motif necklace so I think the frivole pendant would be perfect. I really like the 3d look of the frivole and I think it's very understated and elegant and will be timeless (as with all of vca's pieces).
> 
> I've browsed through this thread and some older ones but could only find the frivole earclips and frivole pave pendant, but not in white gold. I was wondering if someone could kindly post a picture of the frivole pendant (white gold)?
> 
> Thank you everyone



Sorry to bump it up again, I was wondering if you think the frivole pendant WG would be a good choice? I have only seen the pave version in real life and remember it's a smaller size than white gold version? From the vca website, the WG version looks a little larger than the vintage Alhambra pendant.

I will need to make a decision on the day when I visit the vca boutique next week so would be great if anyone could share a pic of how it looks!

Thanks!


----------



## dialv

123Isabella said:


> That would be a great thread!
> 
> It's funny because just today I received the VCA "Chick" brooch I bought on ebay.co.uk.  It's spectacularly crafted with gold, turquoise, rubies and diamonds and is absolutely adorable!
> 
> Does anyone know how much it was sold for originally, or second hand? The asking price of £950 (about $1500) already seemed low but, as I'm not a pin person (or so I thought), I offered £850 (about $1300) and was surprised and delighted my offer was accepted.
> 
> Just in time for Easter!


Love this. I love vintage anything that has to do with Easter!!! What a cool piece.


----------



## dialv

Ladies, I am trying to decide on another piece. The only white gold vca I have is the turquoise butterfly but the Chalceldony is starting to catch my eye. I was also looking at the 5 motif malachite. Which stone is less fragile.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Hello everyone, I have not posted in while however I thought of sharing my latest VCA goodies with you all! 

These two pieces were gifts from DH for my birthday!

16 Motif yellow gold Magic Alhambra necklace 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Lucky yellow gold bracelet 



Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## sbelle

Mrs Couture said:


> Sorry to bump it up again, I was wondering if you think the frivole pendant WG would be a good choice? I have only seen the pave version in real life and remember it's a smaller size than white gold version? From the vca website, the WG version looks a little larger than the vintage Alhambra pendant.
> 
> I will need to make a decision on the day when I visit the vca boutique next week so would be great if anyone could share a pic of how it looks!
> 
> Thanks!



Thr frivole flower is lovely so although I haven't seen it in person I know it would be a beautiful gift for your wife.

I am not sure what your question is about size, but I'll take a stab.  Although I haven't looked at the frivole pendant , I do own both the wg and the pave frivole earclips.  They are the same size and I would expect that the both the wg and pave pendants would be the same size as the earclips and each other.  

In the past I've also compared the size of the frivole earclip to the vintage alhambra earclip before and the frivole earclip is a tiny bit bigger .  


Somewhere I have pictures that I think could be helpful.  I will see if I can dig them up.  

*ETA*:  ok, I found a picture of the wg frivole earclips versus the pave.  As I said, this would indicate that wg and pave pendants would be the same size.


----------



## dialv

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone, I have not posted in while however I thought of sharing my latest VCA goodies with you all!
> 
> These two pieces were gifts from DH for my birthday!
> 
> 16 Motif yellow gold Magic Alhambra necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917562
> 
> 
> Lucky yellow gold bracelet
> View attachment 2917564
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Happy Birthday and stunning pieces you received. I am bracelet twins with you but not on the necklace which is so amazing.


----------



## marksuzy

sbelle said:


> What a terrible story --I would be so upset !   I can't understand why they wouldn't make another pendant for you!


I know, I still look around on the subway platform wistfully . . . 

Here was a picture I took when I first bought it and was trying it on (that I also used when filing a lost property report).


----------



## marksuzy

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone, I have not posted in while however I thought of sharing my latest VCA goodies with you all!
> 
> These two pieces were gifts from DH for my birthday!
> 
> 16 Motif yellow gold Magic Alhambra necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917562
> 
> 
> Lucky yellow gold bracelet
> View attachment 2917564
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Love the necklace!


----------



## Sparkledolll

I'll take two said:


> Congrats you have a lovely growing collection
> We are twins on the rose gold Perlee diamond motif bangle.
> They are just great for stacking !!





PennyD2911 said:


> Congrats Natalie, love the onyx!



Thank you Ladies!


----------



## stylemechanel

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone, I have not posted in while however I thought of sharing my latest VCA goodies with you all!
> 
> These two pieces were gifts from DH for my birthday!
> 
> 16 Motif yellow gold Magic Alhambra necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917562
> 
> 
> Lucky yellow gold bracelet
> View attachment 2917564
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




What beautiful pieces Sprinkles&Bling! happy birthday. Your photo really shows that beautiful grey mop in your 16 motif. The bracelet - that's just something that can make anybody smile. Congrats!


----------



## stylemechanel

marksuzy said:


> I know, I still look around on the subway platform wistfully . . .
> 
> Here was a picture I took when I first bought it and was trying it on (that I also used when filing a lost property report).



How heart breaking Marksuzy. Are you replacing it with the same thing or something different. By the way, it looked beautiful on your neck.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone, I have not posted in while however I thought of sharing my latest VCA goodies with you all!
> 
> These two pieces were gifts from DH for my birthday!
> 
> 16 Motif yellow gold Magic Alhambra necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917562
> 
> 
> Lucky yellow gold bracelet
> View attachment 2917564
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Your necklace is beautiful. I absolutely love the gray mop...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

marksuzy said:


> I know, I still look around on the subway platform wistfully . . .
> 
> Here was a picture I took when I first bought it and was trying it on (that I also used when filing a lost property report).



So so sad.
I hope that you ultimately find your pendant.


----------



## MYH

I'll take two said:


> Thanks ladies
> I think I should stop attempting photography as I can never seem to do my pieces justice .
> This was my best attempt :shame:
> The fine chain is 900mm long which is just a little bit longer than a twenty motif. I would imagine the length is standard for all the different types of long Magic pendants.
> I definitely think when worn long the chain is too fine so have already emailed my SM to ask if I can purchased an additional long chain .
> With regard to alterations VCA are very strict and don't like to alter their designs although they will make things in different coloured golds . If it were my decision I would offer any stone in any metal to all clients ,instead they offer some different items in different countries .
> I had my Magic pave 3 motifs earrings reduced to 2 motif by VCA and then  Richemont jewellers (arranged by my SM) used the spare motif's to make stud earrings . The other thing I altered was the pave Magic 5 motif bracelet . I removed the large pendant myself and then asked my local jeweller to make a bale for it . VCA supplied me with the chain so I now wear it as a pendant. I can attach it back onto the bracelet for special occasions and could quite easily put it back to how it was originally.





I'll take two said:


> Close up of the chain thickness compared to the standard vintage weight of chain .
> It is the same as the chain that is supplied with the Cosmos pendant which is fine as that is worn short.



I'll take two- your collection makes my heart palpitate.  Please continue sharing your beautiful pieces with us. 



marksuzy said:


> I have just the opposite problem. Last year I bought a Magic Letterwood/PG pendant. To make a really long story (that some of you already know) short, I doubled up the chain and was wearing it on the subway. As I exited during rush hour, it must have come updone and as I was headed up the crowded escalator, I felt the chain slide down the front of my blouse. I panicked and started looking everywhere, but was never able to locate the pendant.
> 
> I have the PG chain, but no pendant. I inquired about ordering just the pendant, but was told I could not do so.
> 
> To this day, I triple check my clasps to make sure I am secure and often reach to make sure my necklace or bracelets are still attached.



I'm so sorry to hear this. I have also lost VCA before and it was a discontinued piece.  So it took me two years to replace it because I had to search the reseller market for it. I hope you will find a pendant for your chain soon.  



I'll take two said:


> Thanks no doubt it will take an eternity to get but I will wait as I was fortunate enough to have a triple points offer when buying the pendant and it should cover the cost of the extra chain . It definitely needs it .
> It was indeed Harrods that did the special orders for me but as far as I am aware the other London boutiques can do the same .
> This is me collecting the special order carnelian and onyx bracelets in white gold .
> Would need to take some new ones of the other carnelian pieces as I don't have any in my photo library



Your bracelets are so special! You are the envy of everyone reading this thread! 



Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone, I have not posted in while however I thought of sharing my latest VCA goodies with you all!
> 
> These two pieces were gifts from DH for my birthday!
> 
> 16 Motif yellow gold Magic Alhambra necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917562
> 
> 
> Lucky yellow gold bracelet
> View attachment 2917564
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Omg. Such special pieces. Your DH is a keeper to buy such lovely gifts.


----------



## CATEYES

Natalie j said:


> And I'm sure it will look magnificent on your finger Perleegirl! I am glad I had the chance to try on everything on my wish list which has gone from long and unrealistic to 4/5 pieces smaller pieces that I can enjoy on an everyday basis. I ended up getting another vintage pendant in Onyx, sweet earrings in both onyx and turquoise. Thanks for letting me share! &#128516;



Oh my Natalie! You've been on a shopping spree lately and I love coming along with all your photos I wore the turq sweets today and they are such a cute and bright pop of color poking out from my blond hair-not sure what color you have but I'm sure all of your things look lovely! Congrats!!!


----------



## CATEYES

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone, I have not posted in while however I thought of sharing my latest VCA goodies with you all!
> 
> These two pieces were gifts from DH for my birthday!
> 
> 16 Motif yellow gold Magic Alhambra necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917562
> 
> 
> Lucky yellow gold bracelet
> View attachment 2917564
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Sparkles&Bling- you have such a gorgeous jewelry collection~~dreamy~~ Would love mod  shots of these two as they aren't seen that often!! Pretty please?!


----------



## CATEYES

I'll take two said:


> Thanks ladies
> I think I should stop attempting photography as I can never seem to do my pieces justice .
> This was my best attempt :shame:
> The fine chain is 900mm long which is just a little bit longer than a twenty motif. I would imagine the length is standard for all the different types of long Magic pendants.
> I definitely think when worn long the chain is too fine so have already emailed my SM to ask if I can purchased an additional long chain .
> With regard to alterations VCA are very strict and don't like to alter their designs although they will make things in different coloured golds . If it were my decision I would offer any stone in any metal to all clients ,instead they offer some different items in different countries .
> I had my Magic pave 3 motifs earrings reduced to 2 motif by VCA and then  Richemont jewellers (arranged by my SM) used the spare motif's to make stud earrings . The other thing I altered was the pave Magic 5 motif bracelet . I removed the large pendant myself and then asked my local jeweller to make a bale for it . VCA supplied me with the chain so I now wear it as a pendant. I can attach it back onto the bracelet for special occasions and could quite easily put it back to how it was originally.



Illtaketwo-you have outdone yourself once again with this beauty!! Thank you for all the eye candy! Congrats!!


----------



## marksuzy

stylemechanel said:


> How heart breaking Marksuzy. Are you replacing it with the same thing or something different. By the way, it looked beautiful on your neck.




I couldn't bring myself to buy a duplicate  replacement, since I held out hope that someone might turn it in. 

I did end up buying a 10 motif PG/letterwood LE to "console" myself.


----------



## marksuzy

texasgirliegirl said:


> So so sad.
> 
> I hope that you ultimately find your pendant.




TGG, you are so sweet. Thank you for all your behind the scenes guidance and support!


----------



## I'll take two

sbelle said:


> Still hearing April but no firm date on the long Magic pendants.  I cannot wait!  *tgg* - you should try one!  One of my favorite styles -- 3 different lengths and so easy to wear !



My SM in London has said the 1st April for the White gold pave long Magic pendant .I would be very surprised if they were only launching 1 new item so there must be more.
She is on Holiday for a week so I will try and get more info on her return .

Haven't bought anything from the Frivole range yet but after seeing your pic again am very tempted to see if I could order a pair of the large gold ones in rose gold . They would be more wearable for every day than my other rose gold diamond earrings.


----------



## I'll take two

CATEYES said:


> Illtaketwo-you have outdone yourself once again with this beauty!! Thank you for all the eye candy! Congrats!!





MYH said:


> I'll take two- your collection makes my heart palpitate.  Please continue sharing your beautiful pieces with us.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear this. I have also lost VCA before and it was a discontinued piece.  So it took me two years to replace it because I had to search the reseller market for it. I hope you will find a pendant for your chain soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Your bracelets are so special! You are the envy of everyone reading this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Omg. Such special pieces. Your DH is a keeper to buy such lovely gifts.


Thank you ladies 



Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone, I have not posted in while however I thought of sharing my latest VCA goodies with you all!
> 
> These two pieces were gifts from DH for my birthday!
> 
> 16 Motif yellow gold Magic Alhambra necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917562
> 
> 
> Lucky yellow gold bracelet
> View attachment 2917564
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Gorgeous necklace . I told my DH my collection was complete but that is difficult to hold to when I see such lovely pieces . 



Mrs Couture said:


> Your onyx pieces are stunning I'll take two!


Thank you


----------



## elizabethtwrs

I'll take two said:


> Thanks ladies
> 
> I think I should stop attempting photography as I can never seem to do my pieces justice .
> 
> This was my best attempt :shame:
> 
> The fine chain is 900mm long which is just a little bit longer than a twenty motif. I would imagine the length is standard for all the different types of long Magic pendants.
> 
> I definitely think when worn long the chain is too fine so have already emailed my SM to ask if I can purchased an additional long chain .
> 
> With regard to alterations VCA are very strict and don't like to alter their designs although they will make things in different coloured golds . If it were my decision I would offer any stone in any metal to all clients ,instead they offer some different items in different countries .
> 
> I had my Magic pave 3 motifs earrings reduced to 2 motif by VCA and then  Richemont jewellers (arranged by my SM) used the spare motif's to make stud earrings . The other thing I altered was the pave Magic 5 motif bracelet . I removed the large pendant myself and then asked my local jeweller to make a bale for it . VCA supplied me with the chain so I now wear it as a pendant. I can attach it back onto the bracelet for special occasions and could quite easily put it back to how it was originally.




I'll take two, thanks so much for sharing! Wow I'm amazed by your creativity! What a way to maximize your jewelry  and also really amazed that VCA agreed to do it for you. Your alterations seem to be quite special!


----------



## Suzie

I'll take two said:


> Close up of the chain thickness compared to the standard vintage weight of chain .
> It is the same as the chain that is supplied with the Cosmos pendant which is fine as that is worn short.



One word. STUNNING!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> And I'm sure it will look magnificent on your finger Perleegirl! I am glad I had the chance to try on everything on my wish list which has gone from long and unrealistic to 4/5 pieces smaller pieces that I can enjoy on an everyday basis. I ended up getting another vintage pendant in Onyx, sweet earrings in both onyx and turquoise. Thanks for letting me share! &#128516;



Such great, wearable pieces.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I'll take two said:


> Congrats you have a lovely growing collection
> We are twins on the rose gold Perlee diamond motif bangle.
> They are just great for stacking !!



You have such a beautiful collection of VCA treasures


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Mrs Couture said:


> Sorry to bump it up again, I was wondering if you think the frivole pendant WG would be a good choice? I have only seen the pave version in real life and remember it's a smaller size than white gold version? From the vca website, the WG version looks a little larger than the vintage Alhambra pendant.
> 
> I will need to make a decision on the day when I visit the vca boutique next week so would be great if anyone could share a pic of how it looks!
> 
> Thanks!



The yg and the wg versions have three diamonds in the center. I believe that these pendants are larger then the pave version. It appears that they are the same size as the large yg earrings. 
I don't have the single frivole pendant but I have seen it on another person and it's beautiful. 
Very shiny and eye catching yet tasteful at the same time.


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> The yg and the wg versions have three diamonds in the center. I believe that these pendants are larger then the pave version. It appears that they are the same size as the large yg earrings.
> 
> I don't have the single frivole pendant but I have seen it on another person and it's beautiful.
> 
> Very shiny and eye catching yet tasteful at the same time.




Absolutely agree, the pendant is a gorgeous everyday piece. Love the pave clips, but I tried them on recently and found them too small. &#128542; Same size as the WG clips. Another production thing I don't understand...why only small WG clips. And how stunning would the whole line be in PG??? &#128525;


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> Such great, wearable pieces.





CATEYES said:


> Oh my Natalie! You've been on a shopping spree lately and I love coming along with all your photos I wore the turq sweets today and they are such a cute and bright pop of color poking out from my blond hair-not sure what color you have but I'm sure all of your things look lovely! Congrats!!!



Thank you Ladies! I am surprised how Onyx makes such an impact even though they're not big pieces. Once I have my 20 motif Turquiose I am definitely done for a long while


----------



## Coconuts40

marksuzy said:


> I couldn't bring myself to buy a duplicate  replacement, since I held out hope that someone might turn it in.
> 
> I did end up buying a 10 motif PG/letterwood LE to "console" myself.



Hi marksuzy,
Thank you for sharing your story.  It is so heart wrenching to lose something you really love!  Since hearing your story, I now triple check the integrity of my jewelry and make sure they are fastened securely.  

I must say, the 10motif/letterwood LE is such a stunning necklace, you are very lucky to own this.


----------



## NewBe

any one has seen modeling picture of 
5 motifs Magic Alhambra bracelet in White Gold, Stone Combination (http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/VCARL62400/magic-alhambra-bracelet-5-motifs-1)?  can you tell me where i can find pics of ppl wearing it?  thanks =)


----------



## dialv

Can someone chime in on Chalcedony. I am torn between it and a 5 motif in Malachite. Does Chalcedony have any light purple in it. Is is a strong stone like Onyx? I have never seen this stone and I don't know if the internet is doing it any justice. Thanks in advance.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

dialv said:


> Can someone chime in on Chalcedony. I am torn between it and a 5 motif in Malachite. Does Chalcedony have any light purple in it. Is is a strong stone like Onyx? I have never seen this stone and I don't know if the internet is doing it any justice. Thanks in advance.


 Onyx is the hardest among the currently offered choices.
Chalcedony can range..from light gray with hints of blue or purple.  It varies.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Does anybody remember what year malachite was released.  I have it myself and can't recall...


----------



## dialv

texasgirliegirl said:


> Does anybody remember what year malachite was released.  I have it myself and can't recall...


I think it was the fall of 2013. Thanks for the help with the Chalcedony.  I really love the Malachite and sometimes wonder if it will become hard to get like turquoise.


----------



## NewBe

Natalie j said:


> I believe that If the items are exported within 3 months of the date of purchase then you can still get tax refund. I have done that with Chanel before but you need to check if VCA Boutique will issue you a tax refund form.



do you recall if your detax form is dated the date of your purchase(or payment) or the day you pick it up while you are in europe?  i tried looking up online but it is unclear whether if the person at the custom will be willing to stamp the refund form if the purchase is done prior to your arrival in europe.

thanks.


----------



## NewBe

PhoenixH said:


> My SA said prices have already increased on 1 March in Europe. Can anyone confirm that? She mentioned that for Asia, it should be sometime in April &#128546;



hasn't increased in europe yet, but was told the increase will be sometimes april.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

dialv said:


> I think it was the fall of 2013. Thanks for the help with the Chalcedony.  I really love the Malachite and sometimes wonder if it will become hard to get like turquoise.



Me, too!
I'm so glad to have mine...especially the earrings. The 20 motif is pretty special, too.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone, I have not posted in while however I thought of sharing my latest VCA goodies with you all!
> 
> These two pieces were gifts from DH for Valentines Day (not my bady, autocorrect on my cell phone messed that word up for me lol)
> 
> 16 Motif yellow gold Magic Alhambra necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917562
> 
> 
> Lucky yellow gold bracelet
> View attachment 2917564
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



I made the correction above.


----------



## Sparkledolll

NewBe said:


> do you recall if your detax form is dated the date of your purchase(or payment) or the day you pick it up while you are in europe?  i tried looking up online but it is unclear whether if the person at the custom will be willing to stamp the refund form if the purchase is done prior to your arrival in europe.
> 
> thanks.



The date of purchase. As an example Harrods will not issue a tax refund form if the date of purchase is prior to your arrival in Europe so you physically have to be there when making the purchase. Selfridges and Chanel boutiques will issue a tax refund form as long as the date of purchase is within 3 months of you exporting the goods from the date of purchase. 
If you're worried about not being able to claim tax refund then I think you can put a small deposit down to guarantee the price before the increase? I would try VCA at Selfridges, they offered me this when I was looking to purchase my clover Perlee bracelet but I got mine in Paris as it worked out much better in Euros.


----------



## mp4

I'll take two said:


> Thanks no doubt it will take an eternity to get but I will wait as I was fortunate enough to have a triple points offer when buying the pendant and it should cover the cost of the extra chain . It definitely needs it .
> It was indeed Harrods that did the special orders for me but as far as I am aware the other London boutiques can do the same .
> This is me collecting the special order carnelian and onyx bracelets in white gold .
> Would need to take some new ones of the other carnelian pieces as I don't have any in my photo library


----------



## einseine

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone, I have not posted in while however I thought of sharing my latest VCA goodies with you all!
> 
> These two pieces were gifts from DH for my birthday!
> 
> 16 Motif yellow gold Magic Alhambra necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917562
> 
> 
> Lucky yellow gold bracelet
> View attachment 2917564
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Congrats!!! I want the same necklace!!!
Happy Birthday!


----------



## fashion_junky

Quick question - can two 5 motif bracelets be worn together to get the same look as a 10 motif necklace? Thanks!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

fashion_junky said:


> Quick question - can two 5 motif bracelets be worn together to get the same look as a 10 motif necklace? Thanks!



Not unless you have a very skinny neck. 
For some reason two bracelets doesn't seem to equal one 10 motif.


----------



## allure244

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone, I have not posted in while however I thought of sharing my latest VCA goodies with you all!
> 
> These two pieces were gifts from DH for my birthday!
> 
> 16 Motif yellow gold Magic Alhambra necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917562
> 
> 
> Lucky yellow gold bracelet
> View attachment 2917564
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!





einseine said:


> Congrats!!! I want the same necklace!!!
> Happy Birthday!



Congrats Sprinkles&Bling. You have an amazing collection. Enjoy your new pieces in good health.

Like einseine, I want your necklace too. If I could only get one long alhambra necklace at VCA, this would definitely be the one


----------



## NewBe

Natalie j said:


> The date of purchase. As an example Harrods will not issue a tax refund form if the date of purchase is prior to your arrival in Europe so you physically have to be there when making the purchase. Selfridges and Chanel boutiques will issue a tax refund form as long as the date of purchase is within 3 months of you exporting the goods from the date of purchase.
> If you're worried about not being able to claim tax refund then I think you can put a small deposit down to guarantee the price before the increase? I would try VCA at Selfridges, they offered me this when I was looking to purchase my clover Perlee bracelet but I got mine in Paris as it worked out much better in Euros.



thanks for the info.  that's very helpful.  so you didn't have problem getting the detax form stamp and refund from chanel when your purchase date was prior to your arrival date?
i will be in paris in apr, but not sure if i'll be able to make it before the price increase.  just not too motivating to stop by the store knowing that the price just increase.  i'll check w the store to see if there is anything they can do if i put some deposit.
thanks again


----------



## PennyD2911

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone, I have not posted in while however I thought of sharing my latest VCA goodies with you all!
> 
> These two pieces were gifts from DH for my birthday!
> 
> 16 Motif yellow gold Magic Alhambra necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917562
> 
> 
> Lucky yellow gold bracelet
> View attachment 2917564
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Congratulations! Both pieces are lovely but I especially love the necklace! 
Enjoy~


----------



## Sparkledolll

NewBe said:


> thanks for the info.  that's very helpful.  so you didn't have problem getting the detax form stamp and refund from chanel when your purchase date was prior to your arrival date?
> i will be in paris in apr, but not sure if i'll be able to make it before the price increase.  just not too motivating to stop by the store knowing that the price just increase.  i'll check w the store to see if there is anything they can do if i put some deposit.
> thanks again



No problem at custom getting a stamp at all. My SA at Place Vendome is very helpful, I purchased my bracelets with her and she's also the one to let me know that they had 10 motif Turquiose in. PM me if you want her contact details.


----------



## pigleto972001

fashion_junky said:


> Quick question - can two 5 motif bracelets be worn together to get the same look as a 10 motif necklace? Thanks!




Two fives are slightly shorter than one 10. Here's a pic of me wearing my 5 WG mop linked w my 5 YG and my 10 YG as a comparison


----------



## Blingaddict

Hello Vca aficionados. 
I am wondering  if the Frivole btf ring come in white gold? The website shows only yellow gold, though pendents & earrings are in both in w & g. also any idea of the cost? 
Thankyou in advance&#128144;&#128144;&#128144;


----------



## 123Isabella

pigleto972001 said:


> Two fives are slightly shorter than one 10. Here's a pic of me wearing my 5 WG mop linked w my 5 YG and my 10 YG as a comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2919281


Thanks for the modeling pic. I was wondering the same thing but, alas, I don't have a beautifully slim neck like yours so I don't think it'd work for me.


----------



## Glamslam

texasgirliegirl said:


> It's really personal preference.
> I much prefer yg with turquoise with my skin tone so I have this combination in a 20 motif.
> It also depends on the shade of turquoise.  The dark turquoise looks lovely paired with wg.  It's a more casual look.
> Presently you are fortunate to find turquoise paired with ANY shade of gold.....



Yes of course it's a personal preference & it depend on your skin tone, you are a lucky girl to own a 20 motifs sautoir as VCA don't have any turquoise in stock!

Ps : Thanks


----------



## texasgirliegirl

123Isabella said:


> Thanks for the modeling pic. I was wondering the same thing but, alas, I don't have a beautifully slim neck like yours so I don't think it'd work for me.



Don't feel bad. Many people choose to have their 10's lengthened or purchase an extender for this reason.


----------



## fashion_junky

pigleto972001 said:


> Two fives are slightly shorter than one 10. Here's a pic of me wearing my 5 WG mop linked w my 5 YG and my 10 YG as a comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2919281




Thank you, that pic was really helpful! I do have a slim neck, however I don't think I'd like it being so tight. This saved me from spending a lot of money on a second 5 motif!!!


----------



## fashion_junky

texasgirliegirl said:


> Not unless you have a very skinny neck.
> 
> For some reason two bracelets doesn't seem to equal one 10 motif.




Thanks for the info! Definitely glad I asked this before buying another bracelet!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

fashion_junky said:


> Thanks for the info! Definitely glad I asked this before buying another bracelet!!



It seems logical to assume that a 5 motif +a 5 motif would equal a 10. After all, you can easily clasp together two 10's to replicate a 20 but I believe after looking at the photos that the bracelets have fewer links between each motif.


----------



## fashion_junky

texasgirliegirl said:


> It seems logical to assume that a 5 motif +a 5 motif would equal a 10. After all, you can easily clasp together two 10's to replicate a 20 but I believe after looking at the photos that the bracelets have fewer links between each motif.




Good to know. I haven't received my first 5 motif yet, so was just going by seeing people put 10's together to make a 20 and assumed I could do the same to make a 10. I guess I would also risk have two sets of turquoise that didn't match anyway...


----------



## birkin10600

Finally I made my choice. I picked the small frivole earrings yg as I wanted something more discrete and dainty, something I can wear daily and casual. I love it! Here's my photos. Thanks for letting me share. And my special thanks goes to our queen enabler TGG!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

birkin10600 said:


> Finally I made my choice. I picked the small frivole earrings yg as I wanted something more discrete and dainty, something I can wear daily and casual. I love it! Here's my photos. Thanks for letting me share. And my special thanks goes to our queen enabler TGG!



Congratulations!!  The small yg frivole earrings look perfect on you and are beautiful with your onyx vintage necklace. 
You made a great choice and I hope thT you enjoy them in the best of health. 
Btw- Is your birkin indigo? If so we are twins...


----------



## birkin10600

texasgirliegirl said:


> Congratulations!!  The small yg frivole earrings look perfect on you and are beautiful with your onyx vintage necklace.
> You made a great choice and I hope thT you enjoy them in the best of health.
> Btw- Is your birkin indigo? If so we are twins...



Thank you so much tgg for your lovely comment. The birkin color is black, it's made of fjord leather. Maybe because of the lighting it looked bluish black.


----------



## pigleto972001

fashion_junky said:


> Good to know. I haven't received my first 5 motif yet, so was just going by seeing people put 10's together to make a 20 and assumed I could do the same to make a 10. I guess I would also risk have two sets of turquoise that didn't match anyway...




It is a close fit compared to the 10. However I cannot wrap the 10 around my wrist as a bracelet bc it is too long but I am able to wrap the two fives


----------



## simurgh

Blingaddict said:


> Hello Vca aficionados.
> I am wondering  if the Frivole btf ring come in white gold? The website shows only yellow gold, though pendents & earrings are in both in w & g. also any idea of the cost?
> Thankyou in advance&#128144;&#128144;&#128144;



It comes in white gold diamond pave only


----------



## texasgirliegirl

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you so much tgg for your lovely comment. The birkin color is black, it's made of fjord leather. Maybe because of the lighting it looked bluish black.



So pretty


----------



## mikeyta

so happy that I can get the lapis 20 motifs with yellow gold.


----------



## fashion_junky

pigleto972001 said:


> It is a close fit compared to the 10. However I cannot wrap the 10 around my wrist as a bracelet bc it is too long but I am able to wrap the two fives



Do you like the look of two 5's on your wrist, as opposed to just one? Wonder if it's worth getting two of the same 5's just for that purpose or not....


----------



## PennyD2911

birkin10600 said:


> Finally I made my choice. I picked the small frivole earrings yg as I wanted something more discrete and dainty, something I can wear daily and casual. I love it! Here's my photos. Thanks for letting me share. And my special thanks goes to our queen enabler TGG!




Beautiful! Congratulations~


----------



## NewBe

Natalie j said:


> No problem at custom getting a stamp at all. My SA at Place Vendome is very helpful, I purchased my bracelets with her and she's also the one to let me know that they had 10 motif Turquiose in. PM me if you want her contact details.



FABULOUS.  Thanks so much.


----------



## pigleto972001

fashion_junky said:


> Do you like the look of two 5's on your wrist, as opposed to just one? Wonder if it's worth getting two of the same 5's just for that purpose or not....




I love having both 


	

		
			
		

		
	
but they are different


----------



## HeidiDavis

birkin10600 said:


> Finally I made my choice. I picked the small frivole earrings yg as I wanted something more discrete and dainty, something I can wear daily and casual. I love it! Here's my photos. Thanks for letting me share. And my special thanks goes to our queen enabler TGG!


 


Everything in your pictures is just breathtaking!  I also prefer the small frivole earrings to larger size, at least on myself.  That's the size I'll get if I'm ever lucky enough to have the chance!   Enjoy!


----------



## HeidiDavis

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you so much tgg for your lovely comment. The birkin color is black, it's made of fjord leather. Maybe because of the lighting it looked bluish black.


 
That black leather is TDF!


----------



## fashion_junky

pigleto972001 said:


> I love having both
> View attachment 2920126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but they are different




Beautiful!!!!


----------



## birkin10600

texasgirliegirl said:


> So pretty


Thank you again!



PennyD2911 said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations~


Thank you! You do have lovely vca pieces that i love! 



HeidiDavis said:


> Everything in your pictures is just breathtaking!  I also prefer the small frivole earrings to larger size, at least on myself.  That's the size I'll get if I'm ever lucky enough to have the chance!   Enjoy!


Thank you! I love it, it's way much lighter in weight than the large size. I have tiny ear lobes and sensitive, so i am so happy with it. Hope you will get yours soon!



HeidiDavis said:


> That black leather is TDF!


Thank you! Yes it matches my onyx pieces and my frivole earrings!


----------



## stylemechanel

birkin10600 said:


> Finally I made my choice. I picked the small frivole earrings yg as I wanted something more discrete and dainty, something I can wear daily and casual. I love it! Here's my photos. Thanks for letting me share. And my special thanks goes to our queen enabler TGG!



Congratulations birkin! You made a beautiful choice - they look like they were made just for you. You have a wonderful collection - enjoy all of it!


----------



## pigleto972001

fashion_junky said:


> Beautiful!!!!




Thanks. I say go for two


----------



## birkin10600

stylemechanel said:


> Congratulations birkin! You made a beautiful choice - they look like they were made just for you. You have a wonderful collection - enjoy all of it!



Awww thank you! Your comment has made my day!


----------



## elizabethtwrs

birkin10600 said:


> Finally I made my choice. I picked the small frivole earrings yg as I wanted something more discrete and dainty, something I can wear daily and casual. I love it! Here's my photos. Thanks for letting me share. And my special thanks goes to our queen enabler TGG!




Beautiful!! What a wonderful collection you have!!


----------



## Blingaddict

simurgh said:


> It comes in white gold diamond pave only




Thank you so much. [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## bags to die for

mikeyta said:


> so happy that I can get the lapis 20 motifs with yellow gold.



OMG did Paris let you do a SO for the necklace?


----------



## birkin10600

elizabethtwrs said:


> Beautiful!! What a wonderful collection you have!!



Thank you dear!  It's addictive and my money tree is not sprouting more!


----------



## kimber418

fashion_junky said:


> Do you like the look of two 5's on your wrist, as opposed to just one? Wonder if it's worth getting two of the same 5's just for that purpose or not....


I hope this helps!  I love two 5's in a bracelet.   Actually this is one of my 10 motifs in YG but I do love the look.   Wrapping a 10 is too big for a bracelet but I wish it worked better!


----------



## kimber418

birkin10600 said:


> Finally I made my choice. I picked the small frivole earrings yg as I wanted something more discrete and dainty, something I can wear daily and casual. I love it! Here's my photos. Thanks for letting me share. And my special thanks goes to our queen enabler TGG!




Birkin!  I love all your choices.  Congratulations!   I love the small YG frivole earrings and I also have the pave frivole.   You made great choices!   I love all your vintage alhambra Onyx also!


----------



## HeidiDavis

kimber418 said:


> I hope this helps!  I love two 5's in a bracelet.   Actually this is one of my 10 motifs in YG but I do love the look.   Wrapping a 10 is too big for a bracelet but I wish it worked better!




Wow, this stack is BEYOND!!!  I'm drooling all over my keyboard!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> I hope this helps!  I love two 5's in a bracelet.   Actually this is one of my 10 motifs in YG but I do love the look.   Wrapping a 10 is too big for a bracelet but I wish it worked better!



This is incredibly beautiful.


----------



## perleegirl

kimber418 said:


> I hope this helps!  I love two 5's in a bracelet.   Actually this is one of my 10 motifs in YG but I do love the look.   Wrapping a 10 is too big for a bracelet but I wish it worked better!




This is so beautiful! Just when I think I have decided with certainty on the W/G Clover Perlee, you confuse me again.


----------



## PennyD2911

kimber418 said:


> I hope this helps!  I love two 5's in a bracelet.   Actually this is one of my 10 motifs in YG but I do love the look.   Wrapping a 10 is too big for a bracelet but I wish it worked better!




So pretty!


----------



## fashion_junky

kimber418 said:


> I hope this helps!  I love two 5's in a bracelet.   Actually this is one of my 10 motifs in YG but I do love the look.   Wrapping a 10 is too big for a bracelet but I wish it worked better!



Wow, that is a stunning stack!! I think two 5's would be gorgeous...but with a limited budget, I wonder if I'd be better off spending the money on a different piece....


----------



## mikeyta

bags to die for said:


> OMG did Paris let you do a SO for the necklace?


no, my cousin got it for me from her friend


----------



## texasgirliegirl

mikeyta said:


> no, my cousin got it for me from her friend


 Please share photos so that everybody here can celebrate with you.
Lapis is sort of like a unicorn in the VCA world.  There was a strand on ebay a while back but it appeared to be the same one that was sold a re-sold few times, and for a mint.
You are so lucky!


----------



## birkin10600

kimber418 said:


> Birkin!  I love all your choices.  Congratulations!   I love the small YG frivole earrings and I also have the pave frivole.   You made great choices!   I love all your vintage alhambra Onyx also!



Thank you dear kimber for you kind comment! I love your vca collection too! I have so much on my wishlist but money tree  is not growing well!


----------



## birkin10600

kimber418 said:


> I hope this helps!  I love two 5's in a bracelet.   Actually this is one of my 10 motifs in YG but I do love the look.   Wrapping a 10 is too big for a bracelet but I wish it worked better!



Wow! Beautiful, love everything i see here!


----------



## kimber418

Thank you everyone!   I have thought about getting a Vintage 5 motif bracelet so often.  I am very bad with bracelets & I worry I would be too hard on a 5 motif and then I would never wear it and it would sit in my safe.   I do wear my Perlee clover quite frequently and find that it is a "very sturdy" bracelet for being what it is.... It is also very fun to wear (any easy to take on and off!)   This entire VCA thing has been a wild and slippery slope for me and I need not say that I think it will end anytime soon.   I do love every piece I own and so do my 2 daughters


----------



## OKComputer

Thank you to all those who helped me make my decision re: 5-motif onyx vs. perlee rg bangle. I decided to get the 5-motif and all my worries about it being too similar to my H-bangle were completely unwarranted. In fact, they look great stacked. 

I couldn't find many pics showing the kind of coverage/presence these bracelets have on your wrist. Therefore, posting a few pics for anyone else going through a similar decision.


----------



## ChaneLisette

OKComputer said:


> Thank you to all those who helped me make my decision re: 5-motif onyx vs. perlee rg bangle. I decided to get the 5-motif and all my worries about it being too similar to my H-bangle were completely unwarranted. In fact, they look great stacked.
> 
> I couldn't find many pics showing the kind of coverage/presence these bracelets have on your wrist. Therefore, posting a few pics for anyone else going through a similar decision.




Beautiful choice! It looks great on you. I love it with your H bracelet. Enjoy!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

OKComputer said:


> Thank you to all those who helped me make my decision re: 5-motif onyx vs. perlee rg bangle. I decided to get the 5-motif and all my worries about it being too similar to my H-bangle were completely unwarranted. In fact, they look great stacked.
> 
> I couldn't find many pics showing the kind of coverage/presence these bracelets have on your wrist. Therefore, posting a few pics for anyone else going through a similar decision.



Your bracelet is so pretty on your wrist seeing it with your clic clac, I much prefer the 5 motif with that piece. 
It's so pretty and feminine


----------



## stylemechanel

OKComputer said:


> Thank you to all those who helped me make my decision re: 5-motif onyx vs. perlee rg bangle. I decided to get the 5-motif and all my worries about it being too similar to my H-bangle were completely unwarranted. In fact, they look great stacked.
> 
> I couldn't find many pics showing the kind of coverage/presence these bracelets have on your wrist. Therefore, posting a few pics for anyone else going through a similar decision.



So glad you picked the 5 motif!!! You can never go wrong with a true classic and it is beautiful on your wrist. I love it with the H bracelet.


----------



## OKComputer

Thank you for your kind comments, Stylemechanel, TGG and Chanelisette!


----------



## Sparkledolll

kimber418 said:


> I hope this helps!  I love two 5's in a bracelet.   Actually this is one of my 10 motifs in YG but I do love the look.   Wrapping a 10 is too big for a bracelet but I wish it worked better!



So Pretty Kimber! Makes me want to add the 5 motif bracelets to my collection too


----------



## kimber418

OKComputer said:


> Thank you to all those who helped me make my decision re: 5-motif onyx vs. perlee rg bangle. I decided to get the 5-motif and all my worries about it being too similar to my H-bangle were completely unwarranted. In fact, they look great stacked.
> 
> I couldn't find many pics showing the kind of coverage/presence these bracelets have on your wrist. Therefore, posting a few pics for anyone else going through a similar decision.


I love your 5 motif onyx with your H-bangle.  They look great together.  The onyx looks is such a gorgeous bracelet - you will wear it with everything!


----------



## PennyD2911

OKComputer said:


> Thank you to all those who helped me make my decision re: 5-motif onyx vs. perlee rg bangle. I decided to get the 5-motif and all my worries about it being too similar to my H-bangle were completely unwarranted. In fact, they look great stacked.
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't find many pics showing the kind of coverage/presence these bracelets have on your wrist. Therefore, posting a few pics for anyone else going through a similar decision.




Congrats on your new Vintage Alhambra piece!
It looks lovely on you.  It compliments your clic-clac beautifully![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## NYTexan

kimber418 said:


> I too have small earlobes and usually have trouble wearing any earring like the Frivole back.
> I had to have my small frivole and the pave frivole adjusted a few times.  As soon as it is right you will know.  Your earrings should not hurt like you describe.  Next time you are near a VCA boutique stop in for an adjustment.  I think I had mine done once at Neiman Marcus in Houston.


Hello Texasgirliegirl, kimber418, sbelle! It has been forever since I have been on the forum. Been busy at work on a project. Need to pay for my VCA addiction! Thanks for your advice on my large Frivole earrings. I recently purchased a YG 5 motif bracelet and while at the boutique told them about the awful pain from the earrings. They told me to bring them in. I am waiting on the boutique to locate a YG Frivole ring in my size and once available will take them for adjusting. I really hope this will fix the issue. Keep you posted. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## NYTexan

I'll take two said:


> My SM in London has said the 1st April for the White gold pave long Magic pendant .I would be very surprised if they were only launching 1 new item so there must be more.
> She is on Holiday for a week so I will try and get more info on her return .
> 
> Haven't bought anything from the Frivole range yet but after seeing your pic again am very tempted to see if I could order a pair of the large gold ones in rose gold . They would be more wearable for every day than my other rose gold diamond earrings.


Oh do keep us posted on what you find out from your SA. Your Magic diamond pendant is stunning! I have been hoping VCA would release a YG MOP long Magic pendant for years now. It makes sense, however I am about to purchase the YG a Frivole BTF ring but if the pendant is going to be released I will hold out for that next instead. Need to prioritize.


----------



## HeidiDavis

Has anyone ever had their Sweet bracelet shortened?  I have the scrawniest wrist on Planet Earth.  Even using the shorter jump ring, the bracelet is too loose.  I'm just wondering if the VCA jeweler would take an even number of links off both ends or just attach a third, shorter jump ring on the one side.  Not sure if that makes sense.


----------



## Coconuts40

OKComputer said:


> Thank you to all those who helped me make my decision re: 5-motif onyx vs. perlee rg bangle. I decided to get the 5-motif and all my worries about it being too similar to my H-bangle were completely unwarranted. In fact, they look great stacked.
> 
> I couldn't find many pics showing the kind of coverage/presence these bracelets have on your wrist. Therefore, posting a few pics for anyone else going through a similar decision.



Wow, congratulations on your 5-motif onyx...it looks absolutely stunning with your H bracelet.  Not similar at all, but very complementary!


----------



## ChaneLisette

HeidiDavis said:


> Has anyone ever had their Sweet bracelet shortened?  I have the scrawniest wrist on Planet Earth.  Even using the shorter jump ring, the bracelet is too loose.  I'm just wondering if the VCA jeweler would take an even number of links off both ends or just attach a third, shorter jump ring on the one side.  Not sure if that makes sense.



I do not have any sweet bracelets but I do also have a very tiny wrist so I have had all of my 5-motif bracelets shortened. VCA is very accommodating with this so definitely ask them what your options are.


----------



## HeidiDavis

ChaneLisette said:


> I do not have any sweet bracelets but I do also have a very tiny wrist so I have had all of my 5-motif bracelets shortened. VCA is very accommodating with this so definitely ask them what your options are.






Thank you, ChanelLisette!  I put in a call to my SA today.  I will definitely wear the piece more if I can get it to fit properly!  Lol.  Do you find the 5-motif bracelets to be comfy once they are shortened?


----------



## HeidiDavis

123Isabella said:


> I agree, HeidiDavis, that you must have them!   What I've always disliked with hoop earrings, at least on me, is the way they stick out on my ears, like a bull ring.  The angled post makes the hoop sit straight forward, with the hoop facing the side of my face, if that makes sense.  I think it looks much more elegant this way.  And yes, I believe you will retire you other hoops!  Best of luck!


 
Thank you, 123Isabella, for answering my question!  You made me laugh with the "bull ring" comment!  All of my hoops sit forward like that already.  I wonder how the angled post would sit on me or if it wouldn't make any difference.  It's definitely a neat feature that I haven't seen on other earrings!


----------



## stylemechanel

HeidiDavis said:


> Has anyone ever had their Sweet bracelet shortened?  I have the scrawniest wrist on Planet Earth.  Even using the shorter jump ring, the bracelet is too loose.  I'm just wondering if the VCA jeweler would take an even number of links off both ends or just attach a third, shorter jump ring on the one side.  Not sure if that makes sense.



Hi Heidi!  I want to echo what ChaneLisette said. I think the three of us most likely have the tiniest scrawniest wrist son earth. VCA took links out of my 5 motif bracelet - they took an inch or more and did it perfectly. The made sure the spacing ont he bracelet was so perfect that the only way you can tell links were removed is to have a person with a semi-normal size wrist try  it on - it would never fit. I would have them take out links and not add a shorter jump ring. When and if you ever sell the bracelet or give it to a family member you can just put the links back in.


----------



## ChaneLisette

HeidiDavis said:


> Thank you, ChanelLisette!  I put in a call to my SA today.  I will definitely wear the piece more if I can get it to fit properly!  Lol.  Do you find the 5-motif bracelets to be comfy once they are shortened?



Yes, I love the way they fit. I like that they do not slide off my hand nor go up to my elbow. Which sweet do you have?


----------



## Mrs Couture

Thanks very much sbelle for your reply and the photo, it's very helpful!

The SA told me that the pave diamonds frivole pendant is smaller than the white gold version, so I was wondering how it compares to say a vintage alhambra size.

I was considering the 5 motif bracelet but given my wife is not a big bracelet person, I think it's between the frivole pendant or the frivole earclips. 



sbelle said:


> Thr frivole flower is lovely so although I haven't seen it in person I know it would be a beautiful gift for your wife.
> 
> I am not sure what your question is about size, but I'll take a stab.  Although I haven't looked at the frivole pendant , I do own both the wg and the pave frivole earclips.  They are the same size and I would expect that the both the wg and pave pendants would be the same size as the earclips and each other.
> 
> In the past I've also compared the size of the frivole earclip to the vintage alhambra earclip before and the frivole earclip is a tiny bit bigger .
> 
> 
> Somewhere I have pictures that I think could be helpful.  I will see if I can dig them up.
> 
> *ETA*:  ok, I found a picture of the wg frivole earclips versus the pave.  As I said, this would indicate that wg and pave pendants would be the same size.


----------



## 123Isabella

HeidiDavis said:


> Thank you, 123Isabella, for answering my question!  You made me laugh with the "bull ring" comment!  All of my hoops sit forward like that already.  I wonder how the angled post would sit on me or if it wouldn't make any difference.  It's definitely a neat feature that I haven't seen on other earrings!



It just occurred to me that some women might actually prefer the earrings to stick out.  In this case the VCA hoops could be worn the other way around, ie with the post facing away from your face.  

I hope you'll let me know what you decide!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mrs Couture said:


> Thanks very much sbelle for your reply and the photo, it's very helpful!
> 
> 
> 
> The SA told me that the pave diamonds frivole pendant is smaller than the white gold version, so I was wondering how it compares to say a vintage alhambra size.
> 
> 
> 
> I was considering the 5 motif bracelet but given my wife is not a big bracelet person, I think it's between the frivole pendant or the frivole earclips.




Mrs Couture and sbelle, I believe the WG and the YG frivole pendants are the same size as the large earclips, not the small or the pave earclips. 

The pave pendant is the same size as the small earclips.

Mrs Couture, to me it's a big difference in size....I know there are ladies here with both size earclips, I'm sure if you look through the thread you'll find a photo showing the two sizes. Actually, the Frivole BTF ring has both sizes on it, you can see the difference on that as well.


----------



## HeidiDavis

ChaneLisette said:


> Yes, I love the way they fit. I like that they do not slide off my hand nor go up to my elbow. Which sweet do you have?


 


I just have the YG MOP one.  I used to wear bracelets and a watch all the time, but in recent years my wrists have been bare.  I'm trying to get used to it again by wearing a really light bracelet before adding more. 


I tried to PM you but your inbox seems to be full.


----------



## HeidiDavis

123Isabella said:


> It just occurred to me that some women might actually prefer the earrings to stick out.  In this case the VCA hoops could be worn the other way around, ie with the post facing away from your face.
> 
> I hope you'll let me know what you decide!




I like the earrings to sit forward as you do.  I'm still giggling about the "bull ring"!  Such a good description!


----------



## HeidiDavis

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Heidi!  I want to echo what ChaneLisette said. I think the three of us most likely have the tiniest scrawniest wrist son earth. VCA took links out of my 5 motif bracelet - they took an inch or more and did it perfectly. The made sure the spacing ont he bracelet was so perfect that the only way you can tell links were removed is to have a person with a semi-normal size wrist try  it on - it would never fit. I would have them take out links and not add a shorter jump ring. When and if you ever sell the bracelet or give it to a family member you can just put the links back in.




It's good to know I'm not alone in this!  I get so sad at stores when I can't buy bracelets (or rings either) right out of the stock they have.  I always need things made smaller, and sometimes this isn't even possible.  Ugh!  I'm glad VCA is attentive to the needs of us scrawny-wristed gals!  Lol.


----------



## ChaneLisette

HeidiDavis said:


> I just have the YG MOP one.  I used to wear bracelets and a watch all the time, but in recent years my wrists have been bare.  I'm trying to get used to it again by wearing a really light bracelet before adding more.
> 
> 
> I tried to PM you but your inbox seems to be full.



Very pretty! Would love to see a mod pic sometime because I have always thought of buying one. 

I cleared my inbox. Hopefully that helps.


----------



## bags to die for

I just heard that besides the new magic pendants that will be released this year (and the Christmas pendant of course) that

- Milan's reopening will have a special item of a 20 motif YG malachite and diamond necklace
- the butterfly (ring I think) collection will include a green Tsavorite (spelling?) version (emerald looking)

The pink of the Christmas pendant is apparently pale like rose dragee (if you know your Hermes).


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Has anybody seen the rose de Noel pendant? It's smaller than the broach ( even the small version) and it clips to a chain.


----------



## Mrs Couture

BBC said:


> Mrs Couture and sbelle, I believe the WG and the YG frivole pendants are the same size as the large earclips, not the small or the pave earclips.
> 
> The pave pendant is the same size as the small earclips.
> 
> Mrs Couture, to me it's a big difference in size....I know there are ladies here with both size earclips, I'm sure if you look through the thread you'll find a photo showing the two sizes. Actually, the Frivole BTF ring has both sizes on it, you can see the difference on that as well.



Thank you BBC , I just checked the between the finger Frivole ring and it clearly shows the size difference. Worth noting that the smaller frivole has one diamond in the centre vs the larger frivole with 3 in centre.  

The larger frivole size actually works perfectly as I was trying to find a pendant that is slightly larger than the vintage alhambra but not as large as the magic.


----------



## HeidiDavis

bags to die for said:


> I just heard that besides the new magic pendants that will be released this year (and the Christmas pendant of course) that
> 
> - Milan's reopening will have a special item of a 20 motif YG malachite and diamond necklace
> - the butterfly (ring I think) collection will include a green Tsavorite (spelling?) version (emerald looking)
> 
> The pink of the Christmas pendant is apparently pale like rose dragee (if you know your Hermes).




You always have the best intel, bags to die for!  Thank you for sharing!


I was hoping for a few new items in the Vintage and Sweet lines, but it doesn't sound like that is likely.  My SA actually told me there were no new Sweets, but I was holding out hope for the Vintage.  


Oh well, I'll spend less this year and the hubs will be happy! Lol


----------



## bags to die for

texasgirliegirl said:


> Has anybody seen the rose de Noel pendant? It's smaller than the broach ( even the small version) and it clips to a chain.



Yes.


----------



## bags to die for

HeidiDavis said:


> You always have the best intel, bags to die for!  Thank you for sharing!
> 
> 
> I was hoping for a few new items in the Vintage and Sweet lines, but it doesn't sound like that is likely.  My SA actually told me there were no new Sweets, but I was holding out hope for the Vintage.
> 
> 
> Oh well, I'll spend less this year and the hubs will be happy! Lol



I get on well with the staff in the store 

Nothing new for Vintage or Sweets so far.


----------



## PennyD2911

bags to die for said:


> I just heard that besides the new magic pendants that will be released this year (and the Christmas pendant of course) that
> 
> 
> 
> - Milan's reopening will have a special item of a 20 motif YG malachite and diamond necklace
> 
> - the butterfly (ring I think) collection will include a green Tsavorite (spelling?) version (emerald looking)
> 
> 
> 
> The pink of the Christmas pendant is apparently pale like rose dragee (if you know your Hermes).




Rose Dragee is the palest of pink I've ever seen. Although I never chose the color for one of my Birkins I think it would be lovely in this pendant.  Almost like a MOP white with just a drop of pink mixed in.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bags to die for said:


> Yes.


 Thoughts??


----------



## birkin10600

Pairing the Frivole earrings yg small with Vintage Alhambra onyx 20+5 motif. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## ChaneLisette

birkin10600 said:


> Pairing the Frivole earrings yg small with Vintage Alhambra onyx 20+5 motif. Thanks for letting me share.





Beautiful!


----------



## birkin10600

ChaneLisette said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## HeidiDavis

birkin10600 said:


> Pairing the Frivole earrings yg small with Vintage Alhambra onyx 20+5 motif. Thanks for letting me share.


 


So elegant!  What a great combination!  I am lusting after a YG/onyx 20-motif.  Maybe someday! Lol.


----------



## birkin10600

HeidiDavis said:


> So elegant!  What a great combination!  I am lusting after a YG/onyx 20-motif.  Maybe someday! Lol.



Thank you!  Hope you get yours soon, sending vca fairy dust your way!


----------



## kimber418

birkin10600 said:


> Pairing the Frivole earrings yg small with Vintage Alhambra onyx 20+5 motif. Thanks for letting me share.


Beautiful!


----------



## dialv

bags to die for said:


> I just heard that besides the new magic pendants that will be released this year (and the Christmas pendant of course) that
> 
> - Milan's reopening will have a special item of a 20 motif YG malachite and diamond necklace
> - the butterfly (ring I think) collection will include a green Tsavorite (spelling?) version (emerald looking)
> 
> The pink of the Christmas pendant is apparently pale like rose dragee (if you know your Hermes).


Oh pretty, I had a custom Tsavorite pinky ring made a few years back, a very pretty green.  The Christmas pendant is going to be beautiful. Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## dialv

birkin10600 said:


> Pairing the Frivole earrings yg small with Vintage Alhambra onyx 20+5 motif. Thanks for letting me share.


Looks perfect on you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

bags to die for said:


> I just heard that besides the new magic pendants that will be released this year (and the Christmas pendant of course) that
> 
> 
> 
> - Milan's reopening will have a special item of a 20 motif YG malachite and diamond necklace
> 
> - the butterfly (ring I think) collection will include a green Tsavorite (spelling?) version (emerald looking)
> 
> 
> 
> The pink of the Christmas pendant is apparently pale like rose dragee (if you know your Hermes).




Thanks so much for the info but DARN! Rose Dragee is way too pale - and it sounds too close colorwise to my Breast Cancer pendant.
The malachite and Diamond sounds outrageous! [emoji106]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

New magic pendants debut week of April 6th. 
Yg/ mop, carnelian, onyx and wg pave.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Magic pendants debut the week of April 6th. 
Yg with mop, carnelian, onyx, and wg pave. 
I just heard from three SA's so I suppose they've announced it.


----------



## stylemechanel

birkin10600 said:


> Pairing the Frivole earrings yg small with Vintage Alhambra onyx 20+5 motif. Thanks for letting me share.



Stunning!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

birkin10600 said:


> Pairing the Frivole earrings yg small with Vintage Alhambra onyx 20+5 motif. Thanks for letting me share.



So beautiful!!!
You must be feeling so excited. You are making me feel that I need to consider adding bracelets to my 20 motifs...


----------



## perleegirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> Magic pendants debut the week of April 6th.
> Yg with mop, carnelian, onyx, and wg pave.
> I just heard from three SA's so I suppose they've announced it.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

perleegirl said:


>



Are you planning to buy one?
I love malachite ( which is already available) the most but I feel like I already have overdone it with malachite....
Hmmmm


----------



## bags to die for

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thoughts??



I was considering the necklace as you can use the pendant as a brooch too but I felt the rose de noel was a little small. 

The rose de noel brooch is still on my shopping list.

Love the rose de noel range.


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Magic pendants debut the week of April 6th.
> Yg with mop, carnelian, onyx, and wg pave.
> *I just heard from three SA's so I suppose they've announced it*.



Me too!  I haven't heard the prices yet-- anyone else?

I would love to get the pave, but the current Magic pave pendant is about $26,000 so I am thinking that might be the ballpark.


----------



## stylemechanel

texasgirliegirl said:


> So beautiful!!!
> You must be feeling so excited. You are making me feel that I need to consider adding bracelets to my 20 motifs...



I say yes, yes, yes!!! That photo of the 20 + 5 is amazing.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bags to die for said:


> I was considering the necklace as you can use the pendant as a brooch too but I felt the rose de noel was a little small.
> 
> The rose de noel brooch is still on my shopping list.
> 
> Love the rose de noel range.



I agree. 
I really am in love with the small pin which can be clipped to a 20 motif....slightly obsessed, really.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I am picking up my first ten motif this weekend (yay! Finally!) and I'm thinking that I should get the matching bracelet, both to wear with it and to wear attached to the 10 as a 10 + 5. I'm not very tall or big and I'm thinking that this also might be a better option over the 10 + 10. I know I've seen photos here of someone wearing a 10 + 5....recently? Can someone point me in the right direction to a photo? 

I will probably get another 10, but I'd rather pick something complementary rather than the same exact 10 - I know I wouldn't wear both of them together enough for it to be worth it for me.


----------



## Sparkledolll

birkin10600 said:


> Pairing the Frivole earrings yg small with Vintage Alhambra onyx 20+5 motif. Thanks for letting me share.



So elegant, You look very well put together Birkin :


----------



## OKComputer

birkin10600 said:


> Pairing the Frivole earrings yg small with Vintage Alhambra onyx 20+5 motif. Thanks for letting me share.



This combo is absolutely killer!


----------



## Myke518

BBC said:


> I am picking up my first ten motif this weekend (yay! Finally!) and I'm thinking that I should get the matching bracelet, both to wear with it and to wear attached to the 10 as a 10 + 5. I'm not very tall or big and I'm thinking that this also might be a better option over the 10 + 10. I know I've seen photos here of someone wearing a 10 + 5....recently? Can someone point me in the right direction to a photo?
> 
> I will probably get another 10, but I'd rather pick something complementary rather than the same exact 10 - I know I wouldn't wear both of them together enough for it to be worth it for me.




Here's one I posted recently. Hope it helps!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Myke518 said:


> Here's one I posted recently. Hope it helps!




PERFECT! Yes, thank you. I can definitely see myself doing that over a 10 + 10!

I'm just trying to figure out what (besides tigers eye) would go with the carnelian. I'd really love YG with gray MOP - oooooh that would be sooo perfect - onyx is too dark, LE has the rose gold, I'm not interested in all YG. Looooove malachite, but I'm sure you all will say that will NOT work!


----------



## bags to die for

texasgirliegirl said:


> I agree.
> I really am in love with the small pin which can be clipped to a 20 motif....slightly obsessed, really.



I haven't tried doing that! hmmmm something to do next time I'm in store.


----------



## birkin10600

kimber418 said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you! 



dialv said:


> Looks perfect on you!


Thank you! 



stylemechanel said:


> Stunning!!!


Thank you!



texasgirliegirl said:


> So beautiful!!!
> You must be feeling so excited. You are making me feel that I need to consider adding bracelets to my 20 motifs...


Thank you!  Yes, get it!



Natalie j said:


> So elegant, You look very well put together Birkin :


Thank you for your kind comment!



OKComputer said:


> This combo is absolutely killer!


Thank you!  They look so beautiful together not so matchy matchyI love it!


----------



## birkin10600

Myke518 said:


> Here's one I posted recently. Hope it helps!



Wow! You look so elegant and classy!


----------



## fashion_junky

Myke518 said:


> Here's one I posted recently. Hope it helps!



This length looks great on you!! Is that YG mop? Yellow gold is starting to grow on me....


----------



## Notorious Pink

BBC said:


> PERFECT! Yes, thank you. I can definitely see myself doing that over a 10 + 10!
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out what (besides tigers eye) would go with the carnelian. I'd really love YG with gray MOP - oooooh that would be sooo perfect - onyx is too dark, LE has the rose gold, I'm not interested in all YG. Looooove malachite, but I'm sure you all will say that will NOT work!




Um....any suggestions? Or does everyone think only TE or YG would work? I've only seen photos of the carnelian with TE, like the magic earrings, but to me it's kind of a snooze. [emoji42][emoji42][emoji42] (wake me up from this totally expected combination...!)


----------



## stylemechanel

BBC said:


> Um....any suggestions? Or does everyone think only TE or YG would work? I've only seen photos of the carnelian with TE, like the magic earrings, but to me it's kind of a snooze. [emoji42][emoji42][emoji42] (wake me up from this totally expected combination...!)



Hi BBC, I've seen the TE and carnelian together at the boutique and to me it is really pretty - but what made my eyes pop out completely was the yg mop and yg carnelian together. I think I stared that the two 20's wrapped together until I got a nudge from my friend to move onto the business at hand. I loved it so much I am obsessing over it and plan to look at both when I go in on the 17th. It was clipped with the Rose de Noël in mop. It was burned into my mind as I have to have these pieces - but for me it one step at a time. The carnelian is the second part, then hopefully the Rose de Noël.It was a my heart be still moment.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> PERFECT! Yes, thank you. I can definitely see myself doing that over a 10 + 10!
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out what (besides tigers eye) would go with the carnelian. I'd really love YG with gray MOP - oooooh that would be sooo perfect - onyx is too dark, LE has the rose gold, I'm not interested in all YG. Looooove malachite, but I'm sure you all will say that will NOT work!



Tigers eye is killer gorgeous with carnelian but the all letter wood looks really pretty with it as well.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

stylemechanel said:


> Hi BBC, I've seen the TE and carnelian together at the boutique and to me it is really pretty - but what made my eyes pop out completely was the yg mop and yg carnelian together. I think I stared that the two 20's wrapped together until I got a nudge from my friend to move onto the business at hand. I loved it so much I am obsessing over it and plan to look at both when I go in on the 17th. It was clipped with the Rose de Noël in mop. It was burned into my mind as I have to have these pieces - but for me it one step at a time. The carnelian is the second part, then hopefully the Rose de Noël.It was a my heart be still moment.



Omg yes!!!!  I've been secretly lusting for the mop rose de Noel for years. No kidding.  I can see wearing it with all my 20 motifs...
Please stop me now. Or send me money tree seeds!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

stylemechanel said:


> Hi BBC, I've seen the TE and carnelian together at the boutique and to me it is really pretty - but what made my eyes pop out completely was the yg mop and yg carnelian together. I think I stared that the two 20's wrapped together until I got a nudge from my friend to move onto the business at hand. I loved it so much I am obsessing over it and plan to look at both when I go in on the 17th.




I was thinking that might work - and they are different enough to be worn with different wardrobe items. Carnelian, while a neutral for me, probably won't go with everything, but YG MOP *will*! Good suggestion! I will definitely try them together...unless, *ahem* one of our lovely members here has a photo of the two together....I've never seen them together before (and I've been spending MANY hours on all four parts of this thread!!!). It's hard when my second- (and third-) favorite stones (malachite, chalcedony) absolutely will not work, and this time I am truly open to suggestions!




texasgirliegirl said:


> Tigers eye is killer gorgeous with carnelian but the all letter wood looks really pretty with it as well.




Does it work, TGG? I was concerned because of the different golds. I will try that as well.

None of this is to say that TE isn't gorgeous, but I know that I will never reach for it to wear on its own. 

Thank you both!!!!! [emoji253]


----------



## Sparkledolll

stylemechanel said:


> Hi BBC, I've seen the TE and carnelian together at the boutique and to me it is really pretty - but what made my eyes pop out completely was the yg mop and yg carnelian together. I think I stared that the two 20's wrapped together until I got a nudge from my friend to move onto the business at hand. I loved it so much I am obsessing over it and plan to look at both when I go in on the 17th. It was clipped with the Rose de Noël in mop. It was burned into my mind as I have to have these pieces - but for me it one step at a time. The carnelian is the second part, then hopefully the Rose de Noël.It was a my heart be still moment.



Your comment really makes me smile. I know the feeling of seeing something and falling completely in love that you start to obsess and plan how to get it! I'm the same way with VCA Turquiose


----------



## Junkenpo

The rose de noel is so beautiful... i love the clip and i would love the earrings, too.

Here's a mod shot that stuck out on my mind from an earlier thread. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=23328613&postcount=4195


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> I was thinking that might work - and they are different enough to be worn with different wardrobe items. Carnelian, while a neutral for me, probably won't go with everything, but YG MOP *will*! Good suggestion! I will definitely try them together...unless, *ahem* one of our lovely members here has a photo of the two together....I've never seen them together before (and I've been spending MANY hours on all four parts of this thread!!!). It's hard when my second- (and third-) favorite stones (malachite, chalcedony) absolutely will not work, and this time I am truly open to suggestions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it work, TGG? I was concerned because of the different golds. I will try that as well.
> 
> None of this is to say that TE isn't gorgeous, but I know that I will never reach for it to wear on its own.
> 
> Thank you both!!!!! [emoji253]



Strangely enough you can place VCA pg right next to the yg and hardly see a difference in the vintage pieces. You see a big difference with the perked bracelets but not on the vintage. 
It's nice because I can wear my peeler hoops (pg) with my necklaces (yg) and it all seems to match.


----------



## couturequeen

HeidiDavis said:


> Has anyone ever had their Sweet bracelet shortened?  I have the scrawniest wrist on Planet Earth.  Even using the shorter jump ring, the bracelet is too loose.  I'm just wondering if the VCA jeweler would take an even number of links off both ends or just attach a third, shorter jump ring on the one side.  Not sure if that makes sense.





I've had all three of mine shortened. They took links out from both ends to make it even.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Junkenpo said:


> The rose de noel is so beautiful... i love the clip and i would love the earrings, too.
> 
> Here's a mod shot that stuck out on my mind from an earlier thread.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=23328613&postcount=4195



I have never forgotten those beautiful photos!!  The one with the black sweater is my favorite. Do you know if this is the medium or the large? Quintessential Van Cleef. Love it


----------



## hopingoneday

birkin10600 said:


> Pairing the Frivole earrings yg small with Vintage Alhambra onyx 20+5 motif. Thanks for letting me share.




Beautiful.


----------



## hopingoneday

BBC said:


> PERFECT! Yes, thank you. I can definitely see myself doing that over a 10 + 10!
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out what (besides tigers eye) would go with the carnelian. I'd really love YG with gray MOP - oooooh that would be sooo perfect - onyx is too dark, LE has the rose gold, I'm not interested in all YG. Looooove malachite, but I'm sure you all will say that will NOT work!




Are you sure you feel onyx is too dark? I'd recommend trying it to consider if you haven't actually put it on. I initially thought it might be too dark too, but in reality I find the gold outlines pop beautifully against almost any background, especially a dark one, and it looks stunning with carnelian.


----------



## hopingoneday

texasgirliegirl said:


> Has anybody seen the rose de Noel pendant? It's smaller than the broach ( even the small version) and it clips to a chain.




No, I never have. Is there a mod pic of this somewhere? I have of course seen the brooch.


----------



## hopingoneday

sbelle said:


> Still hearing April but no firm date on the long Magic pendants.  I cannot wait!  *tgg* - you should try one!  One of my favorite styles -- 3 different lengths and so easy to wear !




Wait, I just reread this and am confused. What is the 3rd length?  There's long, doubled, and...?


----------



## hopingoneday

OKComputer said:


> Thank you to all those who helped me make my decision re: 5-motif onyx vs. perlee rg bangle. I decided to get the 5-motif and all my worries about it being too similar to my H-bangle were completely unwarranted. In fact, they look great stacked.
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't find many pics showing the kind of coverage/presence these bracelets have on your wrist. Therefore, posting a few pics for anyone else going through a similar decision.




Beautiful!


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> New magic pendants debut week of April 6th.
> 
> Yg/ mop, carnelian, onyx and wg pave.




Thank You for this info!
I've been thinking about the vintage alhambra pendant in onyx. 
I wanted to wait and see if the rumor of an onyx/YG magic was true first. 
So happy VCA is doing more magic pendants!


----------



## PennyD2911

Myke518 said:


> Here's one I posted recently. Hope it helps!




Beautiful!
Did you have the 10 lengthened?


----------



## Myke518

PennyD2911 said:


> Beautiful!
> Did you have the 10 lengthened?




Yes, two inches.


----------



## Myke518

birkin10600 said:


> Wow! You look so elegant and classy!







fashion_junky said:


> This length looks great on you!! Is that YG mop? Yellow gold is starting to grow on me....




Thanks ladies! It's a great length, and yes, it is YG MOP.


----------



## sbelle

hopingoneday said:


> Wait, I just reread this and am confused. What is the 3rd length?  There's long, doubled, and...?




There is a jump ring about 2 inches from the clasp, so you can wear it as a slightly less long length!


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Strangely enough you can place VCA pg right next to the yg and hardly see a difference in the vintage pieces. You see a big difference with the perked bracelets but not on the vintage.
> *It's nice because I can wear my peeler hoops (pg) with my necklaces (yg) and it all seems to match.*




I wear VCA pg with VCA yg a lot when wearing earrings and necklaces.  The difference in golds is hardly noticeable-- maybe because of the physical distance between earrings and necklaces.


----------



## HeidiDavis

Myke518 said:


> Here's one I posted recently. Hope it helps!


 
So beautiful with the cardigan!  This is exactly how I would wear this gorgeous piece...if I had one!  Enjoy!


----------



## Notorious Pink

sbelle said:


> I wear VCA pg with VCA yg a lot when wearing earrings and necklaces.  The difference in golds is hardly noticeable-- maybe because of the physical distance between earrings and necklaces.




That I can understand, but it would be two necklaces together.


----------



## HeidiDavis

couturequeen said:


> I've had all three of mine shortened. They took links out from both ends to make it even.


 
Thank you, couturequeen!  That is what I was hoping to hear!  This will look much better than just cutting/adding a new jump ring!


----------



## sbelle

BBC said:


> That I can understand, but it would be two necklaces together.



I see that now after going back, but am having trouble understanding which you are thinking about combining.  If I have both I would be happy to photo them together.  But just fyi, I no longer own carnelian.  It just didn't work for me and I couldn't see hanging on to something I never wore.


----------



## Coconuts40

sbelle said:


> There is a jump ring about 2 inches from the clasp, so you can wear it as a slightly less long length!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Magic pendants debut the week of April 6th.
> Yg with mop, carnelian, onyx, and wg pave.
> I just heard from three SA's so I suppose they've announced it.



Hi TGG, thanks for the announcement.  I am glad to say I'm not overly tempted with the new colors.  The pave is stunning and that might be an option but I am debating between that and the lotus earrings, and I think the lotus earrings are going to win.


Hi Sbelle, this long magic malachite is amazing and so gorgeous.  Owning the letterwood, I can say I wear this necklace the most out of all the necklaces I own for a daily casual look.  The striations to the malachite add so much depth and beauty to this necklace.  Out of all the options soon to be released I think this is still my favorite (next to the pave!)


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> That I can understand, but it would be two necklaces together.


 
BBC I am sorry I can't help with what to pair with your carnelian but I can with comparison pics of PG and YG and how they look together.


----------



## HeidiDavis

HADASSA said:


> BBC I am sorry I can't help with what to pair with your carnelian but I can with comparison pics of PG and YG and how they look together.


 
Thank you for posting this, Hadassa!  I was hoping someone would!  I've always wondered how big the color difference was between the YG and the PG.  Hugs!


----------



## Notorious Pink

sbelle said:


> I see that now after going back, but am having trouble understanding which you are thinking about combining.  If I have both I would be happy to photo them together.  But just fyi, I no longer own carnelian.  It just didn't work for me and I couldn't see hanging on to something I never wore.




Thank you, sbelle, but yes - it's the carnelian. After hemming and hawing and then splurging on something completely different, I am FINALLY picking up my carnelian 10-motif on Saturday. Bear in mind that carnelian is a neutral on me; without sounding like a broken record (!), that is my hair color, so it will literally go with everything, no matter what I wear. 

I think that I will probably buy a matching 5 motif to wear either as a bracelet or to wear with the necklace as a 10 + 5, but I know myself well enough to know that I won't buy another carnelian 10 anytime soon. I will try this length next week, as I am not very big or tall and the 10 + 5 may actually be enough.

Later this year (maybe for the holidays), I'd like to get another 10 to coordinate. While the TE is pretty, it doesn't make my heart sing and I know I would never choose to wear that over carnelian...trust me on this...I've had a rouge H 35B for 2 1/2 years and can't seem to be able to carry any of my other day bags since getting that. I promised myself that when the weather gets nice I will finally break out my etoupe 30! 

While I obviously want the second 10 to go, I'm just not big on doing something expected. I've tried on onyx before, and it's very pretty, but I'm not a huge fan of black accessories - to me, if you're wearing black, why not wear a bit of color? And if you're not wearing black, why add black to it? It's fine, but maybe the mop would suit my personality better, as it's also very pretty, and it's also a neutral, and I like it well enough that I could see myself reaching for it to wear on its own.

So yes, if anyone has, I'd LOOOOVE to see the carnelian with the YG/MOP!


----------



## Notorious Pink

HADASSA said:


> BBC I am sorry I can't help with what to pair with your carnelian but I can with comparison pics of PG and YG and how they look together.




Thanks SO MUCH, Hadassa! I'm thinking I'll have to try this in the store - it might work for me.

Something I don't understand about VCA - why some of the carnelian pieces have YG (10, 5, earrings) and some are PG (Effeuilage, Perlee ring, sweets). The Effeuilage is on my must-try list, too.


----------



## HADASSA

HeidiDavis said:


> Thank you for posting this, Hadassa!  I was hoping someone would!  I've always wondered how big the color difference was between the YG and the PG.  Hugs!


 
You're most welcome Heidi - I know how hard it can be to visualize these things sometimes 



BBC said:


> Thanks SO MUCH, Hadassa! I'm thinking I'll have to try this in the store - it might work for me.
> 
> Something I don't understand about VCA - why some of the carnelian pieces have YG (10, 5, earrings) and some are PG (Effeuilage, Perlee ring, sweets). The Effeuilage is on my must-try list, too.


 
BBC, I do think that the PG on a smaller surface area will not be as obvious as on larger pieces. But you just never know until you try them on. I know you said that the WG/Chalcedony wouldn't work but that might be the "unexpected" look you are trying to achieve


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Thank you, sbelle, but yes - it's the carnelian. After hemming and hawing and then splurging on something completely different, I am FINALLY picking up my carnelian 10-motif on Saturday. Bear in mind that carnelian is a neutral on me; without sounding like a broken record (!), that is my hair color, so it will literally go with everything, no matter what I wear.
> 
> I think that I will probably buy a matching 5 motif to wear either as a bracelet or to wear with the necklace as a 10 + 5, but I know myself well enough to know that I won't buy another carnelian 10 anytime soon. I will try this length next week, as I am not very big or tall and the 10 + 5 may actually be enough.
> 
> Later this year (maybe for the holidays), I'd like to get another 10 to coordinate. While the TE is pretty, it doesn't make my heart sing and I know I would never choose to wear that over carnelian...trust me on this...I've had a rouge H 35B for 2 1/2 years and can't seem to be able to carry any of my other day bags since getting that. I promised myself that when the weather gets nice I will finally break out my etoupe 30!
> 
> While I obviously want the second 10 to go, I'm just not big on doing something expected. I've tried on onyx before, and it's very pretty, but I'm not a huge fan of black accessories - to me, if you're wearing black, why not wear a bit of color? And if you're not wearing black, why add black to it? It's fine, but maybe the mop would suit my personality better, as it's also very pretty, and it's also a neutral, and I like it well enough that I could see myself reaching for it to wear on its own.
> 
> So yes, if anyone has, I'd LOOOOVE to see the carnelian with the YG/MOP!



I have both pieces. Later today I'll ask my dear Tpf  friend who is more tech savy to post them. Any other combos you would like to see?  I really recommend that you try on the letter wood. With your hair color it would be gorgeous.


----------



## PennyD2911

Myke518 said:


> Yes, two inches.




It looks beautiful on you!


----------



## HeidiDavis

I just want to say that I love all of you VCA gals!  Everyone is so kind and helpful to one another.  It's fun to be part of such a great group of people!  XOXO


----------



## PennyD2911

HeidiDavis said:


> I just want to say that I love all of you VCA gals!  Everyone is so kind and helpful to one another.  It's fun to be part of such a great group of people!  XOXO




Awh, what a sweet post Heidi. [emoji171]
Yes, this is a great thread to be a part of!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Thanks SO MUCH, Hadassa! I'm thinking I'll have to try this in the store - it might work for me.
> 
> Something I don't understand about VCA - why some of the carnelian pieces have YG (10, 5, earrings) and some are PG (Effeuilage, Perlee ring, sweets). The Effeuilage is on my must-try list, too.


I just sent photos to my Tpf buddy. 
I've inckuded the carnelian with mop, as well as ketterwood ( although mine is the LE). I took photos with 10 motifs but can also photo them as a 20 if needed.


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have both pieces. Later today I'll ask my dear Tpf  friend who is more tech savy to post them. Any other combos you would like to see?  I really recommend that you try on the letter wood. With your hair color it would be gorgeous.




Oooh, you have the BEST collection, TGG! Please photograph any combos you think will work.

&#128149;Thank you!&#128149;


----------



## Notorious Pink

HeidiDavis said:


> I just want to say that I love all of you VCA gals!  Everyone is so kind and helpful to one another.  It's fun to be part of such a great group of people!  XOXO




&#128526;the VCA ladies are wonderful!&#128526;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Oooh, you have the BEST collection, TGG! Please photograph any combos you think will work.
> 
> &#128149;Thank you!&#128149;



My favorite with carnelian is all yg, TE or mop. 
The ketterwood is so pretty. It has a more burgundy brown base vs gold brown ( TE) so I encourage  you to try it. 
Onyx with carnelian is too harsh IMO. 
Red with green is a NO. Same for red with turquoise which isn't even readily available. I think you will like the carnelian with the mop.


----------



## perleegirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> Are you planning to buy one?
> 
> I love malachite ( which is already available) the most but I feel like I already have overdone it with malachite....
> 
> Hmmmm




Yes! I would love one, but not sure which I would choose. Malachite is beautiful, but Mop or Onyx might be a better staple. I guess the answer come to me when I try them on.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> I just sent photos to my Tpf buddy.
> 
> I've inckuded the carnelian with mop, as well as ketterwood ( although mine is the LE). I took photos with 10 motifs but can also photo them as a 20 if needed.




tgg -  you have some great pix posted back in this thread from 2012 I think, showing your different 10s worn together. 
You TE and turquoise pic is what started my obsession to purchase a TE 10 and 5. [emoji4]
You show several combinations in those pix. It's a great reference point to see all of the Vintage Alhambra 10 motif options.

ETA: My SA insists Letterwood in a 10 and 5 is much prettier than the TE. 
Still trying to decide. [emoji58]


----------



## 123Isabella

texasgirliegirl said:


> My favorite with carnelian is all yg, TE or mop.
> The ketterwood is so pretty. It has a more burgundy brown base vs gold brown ( TE) so I encourage  you to try it.
> Onyx with carnelian is too harsh IMO.
> Red with green is a NO. Same for red with turquoise which isn't even readily available. I think you will like the carnelian with the mop.




I, too, love carnelian with mop!


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> *Are you planning to buy one*?
> I love malachite ( which is already available) the most but I feel like I already have overdone it with malachite....
> Hmmmm




lol -- I want them all.  Sadly, I still have the age-old problem that haunts us all -- who is going to pay for them!!?????

I really, really, really, really, really want the pave.  I need to find out the price so reality can set in.  Once that reality has set in ,  I think I'd like the mop, then the onyx.  

What about you *tgg* -- you gonna do it???


----------



## hopingoneday

sbelle said:


> There is a jump ring about 2 inches from the clasp, so you can wear it as a slightly less long length!




Thanks so much for clarifying. I love this piece. Probably my favorite of the malachite offerings, and they are all so beautiful. Enjoy it!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

PennyD2911 said:


> tgg -  you have some great pix posted back in this thread from 2012 I think, showing your different 10s worn together.
> You TE and turquoise pic is what started my obsession to purchase a TE 10 and 5. [emoji4]
> You show several combinations in those pix. It's a great reference point to see all of the Vintage Alhambra 10 motif options.
> 
> ETA: My SA insists Letterwood in a 10 and 5 is much prettier than the TE.
> Still trying to decide. [emoji58]




I don't know if I've seen these - I have seen the picture of the WG turquoise with the WG chalcedony and had to pick my jaw up off the floor. I may have even saved the photo to drool over in private. [emoji6] there was also the carnelian with the TE. Pretty, it totally works, but just not me. Will have to check out the letterwood.


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> My favorite with carnelian is all yg, TE or mop.
> 
> The ketterwood is so pretty. It has a more burgundy brown base vs gold brown ( TE) so I encourage  you to try it.
> 
> Onyx with carnelian is too harsh IMO.
> 
> Red with green is a NO. Same for red with turquoise which isn't even readily available. I think you will like the carnelian with the mop.




Of your favorites, the mop sounds most promising...can't wait to see them together. Since you are absolutely the expert, I will try letterwood too. I do love the PG. 

Thank you for agreeing with me on the onyx....with the red, it reminds me of a deck of cards. [emoji813]&#65039;[emoji814]&#65039;. 

I know you are reading my mind about malachite! I wish it would work, but unfortunately only with a Christmas sweater. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji319][emoji172] yeah, I know, I know. [emoji8]


----------



## PennyD2911

BBC said:


> Of your favorites, the mop sounds most promising...can't wait to see them together. Since you are absolutely the expert, I will try letterwood too. I do love the PG.
> 
> Thank you for agreeing with me on the onyx....with the red, it reminds me of a deck of cards. [emoji813]&#65039;[emoji814]&#65039;.
> 
> I know you are reading my mind about malachite! I wish it would work, but unfortunately *only with a Christmas sweater. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji319][emoji172] yeah, I know, I know. [emoji8]*




This is my exact thought when I think of carnelian and malachite together.


----------



## 123Isabella

texasgirliegirl said:


> Magic pendants debut the week of April 6th.
> Yg with mop, carnelian, onyx, and wg pave.
> I just heard from three SA's so I suppose they've announced it.



Thanks for the exciting news!  Please forgive my ignorance, but how long are the magic pendants?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> lol -- I want them all.  Sadly, I still have the age-old problem that haunts us all -- who is going to pay for them!!?????
> 
> I really, really, really, really, really want the pave.  I need to find out the price so reality can set in.  Once that reality has set in ,  I think I'd like the mop, then the onyx.
> 
> What about you *tgg* -- you gonna do it???



Not until after I buy the vintage pave ear clips. I'm not sure what's holding me back. I suppose deep down it's my hope for gray mop in a 20 motif that will probably never happen....
After that I would love the small rose de Noel clip. 
Still contemplating...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> [/B][/SIZE]
> 
> This is my exact thought when I think of carnelian and malachite together.



Yes!! It's just wrong.


----------



## tbbbjb

BBC said:


> I was thinking that might work - and they are different enough to be worn with different wardrobe items. Carnelian, while a neutral for me, probably won't go with everything, but YG MOP *will*! Good suggestion! I will definitely try them together...unless, *ahem* one of our lovely members here has a photo of the two together....I've never seen them together before (and I've been spending MANY hours on all four parts of this thread!!!). It's hard when my second- (and third-) favorite stones (malachite, chalcedony) absolutely will not work, and this time I am truly open to suggestions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it work, TGG? I was concerned because of the different golds. I will try that as well.
> 
> None of this is to say that TE isn't gorgeous, but I know that I will never reach for it to wear on its own.
> 
> Thank you both!!!!! [emoji253]



TexasGirlieGirl (AKA TGG) asked me to post this from her drool-worthy collection, Vintage Alhambra Letterwood Limited edition in pg and carnelian in yg necklaces:


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> tgg -  you have some great pix posted back in this thread from 2012 I think, showing your different 10s worn together.
> You TE and turquoise pic is what started my obsession to purchase a TE 10 and 5. [emoji4]
> You show several combinations in those pix. It's a great reference point to see all of the Vintage Alhambra 10 motif options.
> 
> ETA: My SA insists Letterwood in a 10 and 5 is much prettier than the TE.
> Still trying to decide. [emoji58]



I disagree with your SA because it's really personal preference. 
When I first saw my first 20 motif in TE I became obsessed. It's very sophisticated. The striations are beautiful and difficult to appreciate in photos. It looks gorgeous on blondes...and goes beautifully with neutrals. You have to be able to wear gold, however because it is pretty golden. The wood is a cooler toned piece. Mine is LE so I don't layer it ( because of the alternating motifs) but full letterwood is very very pretty and layers beautifully with several stones.


----------



## tbbbjb

Another gorgeous picture of TexasGirlieGirl (AKA TGG) 's Vintage Alhambra Carnelian and limited edition Letterwood necklaces side by side:


----------



## tbbbjb

TexasGirlieGirl (AKA TGG) 's Beautiful Vintage Alhambra Carnelian and MOP necklaces:


----------



## tbbbjb

tbbbjb said:


> TexasGirlieGirl (AKA TGG) asked me to post this from her drool-worthy  collection, Vintage Alhambra Letterwood Limited edition in pg and  carnelian in yg necklaces:



I *love* how this particular combination, the Vintage Alhambra letterwood limited edition in pg and the carnelian in yg really pull  together that you cannot tell a difference in the gold colors.  Also, to my eye the carnelian pulls some red out of the Letterwood, JMHO.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

tbbbjb said:


> TexasGirlieGirl (AKA TGG) asked me to post this from her drool-worthy collection, Vintage Alhambra Letterwood Limited edition in pg and carnelian in yg necklaces:



Thank you dear Tbbbjb for posting these for me! In this color I tried to cover up the solid pink gold motifs in order to show how close the yg and the pg are when you just see the chain and the beading around each motif. You could easily mix letterwood with any of the yg vintage Alhambra pieces and they would blend.


----------



## Notorious Pink

tbbbjb said:


> TexasGirlieGirl (AKA TGG) 's Beautiful Vintage Alhambra Carnelian and MOP necklaces:







texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you dear Tbbbjb for posting these for me! In this color I tried to cover up the solid pink gold motifs in order to show how close the yg and the pg are when you just see the chain and the beading around each motif. You could easily mix letterwood with any of the yg vintage Alhambra pieces and they would blend.




THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU TGG and tbbbjb for these awesome photos! I really do like the combinations and am excited to see if either will work for me. 

Even though VCA does a lot of nice things with carnelian, I feel like it is not so popular, at least here. Perhaps it is not as "exciting" as turquoise or malachite. Consequently, I don't see as many photos here, so I had to request. Thanks so much!

Another thought did occur to me, and that is my non-VCA splurge last December was an amazing pair of Temple St. Clair earrings - moonstone clusters in gold with diamonds - the large size. I love TSCs moonstone necklaces, but even with the discount the store would give me, I cannot justify the price. TSC is popular, but does not hold value like VCA. I think the YG mop would go very well with these! Against black you can see theyre very blue, but against my skin they're much lighter, you only really see blue when the light hits them.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

tbbbjb said:


> TexasGirlieGirl (AKA TGG) asked me to post this from her drool-worthy collection, Vintage Alhambra Letterwood Limited edition in pg and carnelian in yg necklaces:



Omg. I just looked at these again and clearly I need to clean my carnelian pieces. Good grief.


----------



## dialv

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you dear Tbbbjb for posting these for me! In this color I tried to cover up the solid pink gold motifs in order to show how close the yg and the pg are when you just see the chain and the beading around each motif. You could easily mix letterwood with any of the yg vintage Alhambra pieces and they would blend.


Stunning combinations, beautiful pieces. It would be so hard to choose what goes best with Carnelian, I lean towards Letterwood. It goes great with another and love it by itself.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> I disagree with your SA because it's really personal preference.
> 
> When I first saw my first 20 motif in TE I became obsessed. It's very sophisticated. The striations are beautiful and difficult to appreciate in photos. It looks gorgeous on blondes...and goes beautifully with neutrals. You have to be able to wear gold, however because it is pretty golden. The wood is a cooler toned piece. Mine is LE so I don't layer it ( because of the alternating motifs) but full letterwood is very very pretty and layers beautifully with several stones.




Actually of the two pieces he photographed for me, I prefer the LW. 
The TE piece that he has does not have the color variation I like to see in TE. 
The pic you posted of yours (2012) shows how beautiful TE really is. 
I wear yellow gold well and I like the golden hues of TE paired with the 18kt YG. 

You described me and my purpose in your post.  I keep my hair hi-lited blonde and I'm wanting these pieces to wear with neutrals. 

This next 10 and 5 purchase will be for wearing this spring/summer.  My wardrobe for those seasons is basic light neutrals, white ivory beige light gold. With the occasional dark denim or light denim jeans worn with a white shirt.  I wanted a stone that would work well with those colors and also pair well with my long Chanel "pearl" necklace.  My first thought was MOP in YG, but I'm fair complected and it tends to fade on me. 

Any suggestions/advice is welcomed. [emoji4]


----------



## Coconuts40

texasgirliegirl said:


> Magic pendants debut the week of April 6th.
> Yg with mop, carnelian, onyx, and wg pave.
> I just heard from three SA's so I suppose they've announced it.




I am wondering, does anyone know if these are these LE pieces, or will they be permanent editions to VCA?  If permanent, I can save up for the pave..one day. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mikeyta

I post my new lapis along with YG, WG turquoise on the white background from my tshirt.
the lapis has gold flecks in the stone, and cannot capture with my phone.


----------



## Jinsun

texasgirliegirl said:


> Magic pendants debut the week of April 6th.
> 
> Yg with mop, carnelian, onyx, and wg pave.
> 
> I just heard from three SA's so I suppose they've announced it.




Omg I can't wait!  Anyone know the prices?  I don't know which to choose btwn onyx and carnelian. 

Onyx to go with my onyx sweet or carnelian to go with my 5 motif bracelet??

I already own mop pendant, 10 and 5 motif so it would be foolish to go for mop again wouldn't it?

I want a nice bold color so it's going to be either onyx or carnelian. Perfect timing for my birthday in April (if hubby approves)&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## bags to die for

mikeyta said:


> I post my new lapis along with YG, WG turquoise on the white background from my tshirt.
> the lapis has gold flecks in the stone, and cannot capture with my phone.



Thanks for posting. Your pieces are stunning!


----------



## Notorious Pink

mikeyta said:


> I post my new lapis along with YG, WG turquoise on the white background from my tshirt.
> 
> the lapis has gold flecks in the stone, and cannot capture with my phone.




The lapis is stunning! I wish they would offer this again!


----------



## PennyD2911

Jinsun said:


> Omg I can't wait!  Anyone know the prices?  I don't know which to choose btwn onyx and carnelian.
> 
> Onyx to go with my onyx sweet or carnelian to go with my 5 motif bracelet??
> 
> I already own mop pendant, 10 and 5 motif so it would be foolish to go for mop again wouldn't it?
> 
> I want a nice bold color so it's going to be either onyx or carnelian. Perfect timing for my birthday in April (if hubby approves)[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]




I too am thinking how pretty carnelian will be in this pendant. 
My SA says his info is they will be on the long chain like the malachite and LW. 
He's received no info on the price.


----------



## allure244

PhoenixH said:


> This is GORGEOUS! &#128525; Do you have any modeling pictures carrying this with your malachite?








Here you go &#128522;


----------



## dialv

mikeyta said:


> I post my new lapis along with YG, WG turquoise on the white background from my tshirt.
> 
> the lapis has gold flecks in the stone, and cannot capture with my phone.




Holy smokes! Love both but the lapis[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## bags to die for

I thought I would add a picture of my lapis Christmas pendant from a couple of years ago.


----------



## HeidiDavis

allure244 said:


> View attachment 2925073
> View attachment 2925074
> 
> 
> Here you go &#128522;




Gorgeous!  I love everything going on in these photos!


----------



## HeidiDavis

bags to die for said:


> I thought I would add a picture of my lapis Christmas pendant from a couple of years ago.


 
That is so pretty!  Blue is my favorite color.  Sigh, seems like I missed some really amazing holiday releases in the past.  I'm always a day (or longer) late and a dollar (or more) short! Lol.


----------



## HeidiDavis

mikeyta said:


> I post my new lapis along with YG, WG turquoise on the white background from my tshirt.
> the lapis has gold flecks in the stone, and cannot capture with my phone.


 Wow!  Your 20-motif collection is spectacular!  Such rare and special pieces!


----------



## HeidiDavis

tbbbjb said:


> TexasGirlieGirl (AKA TGG) 's Beautiful Vintage Alhambra Carnelian and MOP necklaces:


 
I love these two together.  I'm really thinking that my next piece needs to be the plain single motif in MOP.  I already have the onyx, but the MOP is calling my name.  I especially love bright, glowing MOP like in these photos.


----------



## stylemechanel

Ladies, on a purely personal note I want to thank  you for all the talk about carnelian. TTG has been helping me sort things out but having your thoughts has been so helpful. I wanted so badly to go to VCA tomorrow, an important and meaningful date for me, but my SA is not there so I have an appointment on the 17 of March. For a number of reason I want carnelian to work - I really want it to work ( but it will have to be more earth tone than red or orange)! I have brown hair, red highlights, freckles, and green eyes. But I was/am so worried about what colors of clothing will work with carnelian that I really needed this on going discussion. Having said that I still love carnelian with mop best. I meant that it was a heart stopping moment.

So thank you so much!!!!!  Any additional  thoughts about clothing is greatly appreciated, I know someone said it was a neutral for her. And I am pretty certain malachite might me look a little too "Chirstmasie"  on me - as any of you have alluded to already.

, you ladies are the best!


----------



## allure244

mikeyta said:


> I post my new lapis along with YG, WG turquoise on the white background from my tshirt.
> 
> the lapis has gold flecks in the stone, and cannot capture with my phone.




Wow I wish VCA would sell lapis again. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bags to die for said:


> I thought I would add a picture of my lapis Christmas pendant from a couple of years ago.



This is a beautiful example of authentic VCA lapis which reflects gorgeous vivid depth of color.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

stylemechanel said:


> Ladies, on a purely personal note I want to thank  you for all the talk about carnelian. TTG has been helping me sort things out but having your thoughts has been so helpful. I wanted so badly to go to VCA tomorrow, an important and meaningful date for me, but my SA is not there so I have an appointment on the 17 of March. For a number of reason I want carnelian to work - I really want it to work ( but it will have to be more earth tone than red or orange)! I have brown hair, red highlights, freckles, and green eyes. But I was/am so worried about what colors of clothing will work with carnelian that I really needed this on going discussion. Having said that I still love carnelian with mop best. I meant that it was a heart stopping moment.
> 
> So thank you so much!!!!!  Any additional  thoughts about clothing is greatly appreciated, I know someone said it was a neutral for her. And I am pretty certain malachite might me look a little too "Chirstmasie"  on me - as any of you have alluded to already.
> 
> , you ladies are the best!



You have the most beautiful coloring.  I've only seen carnelian look orange or red. The difference seems to be determined by how translucent or opaque the strand is. One of mine is more translucent so it appears slightly more "fruity" whereas the other strand is more opaque and is more blood red. Clasped together and against clothing they appear identical. 
Please promise to also try on Letterwood. It's so beautiful on red heads or women with red hi lights. You just never know...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

mikeyta said:


> I post my new lapis along with YG, WG turquoise on the white background from my tshirt.
> the lapis has gold flecks in the stone, and cannot capture with my phone.



You are thoughtful to share photos. Please consider taking photos using natural sunlight. You may capture pyrite flecks &#128521;


----------



## mikeyta

Thank you everybody to share with me about this new necklace
From you texasgirlie, I recognize the gold flecks on the stone, if you look closely. 
people can mistakenly the gold flecks with the dirt or the scratch.


----------



## mikeyta

bags to die for said:


> I thought I would add a picture of my lapis Christmas pendant from a couple of years ago.


beautiful pendant.
your blue has a deeper tone to compare with mine.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

mikeyta said:


> beautiful pendant.
> your blue has a deeper tone to compare with mine.



It could just be lighting. I don't believe there is much variation of color with VCA lapis.


----------



## bags to die for

My picture was taken with terrible office white lighting. Its a little darker than the picture.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> I disagree with your SA because it's really personal preference.
> 
> When I first saw my first 20 motif in TE I became obsessed. It's very sophisticated. The striations are beautiful and difficult to appreciate in photos. It looks gorgeous on blondes...and goes beautifully with neutrals. You have to be able to wear gold, however because it is pretty golden. The wood is a cooler toned piece. Mine is LE so I don't layer it ( because of the alternating motifs) but full letterwood is very very pretty and layers beautifully with several stones.




These are the pix my SA sent today. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The LW reminds me of the tones of mahogany or cherry furniture.


----------



## PhoenixH

allure244 said:


> View attachment 2925073
> View attachment 2925074
> 
> 
> Here you go &#128522;



Oh this looks simply gorgeous! You wear both well! Thank you very much for posting &#128522; Now I feel like I really really NEED green bag!  Lol


----------



## einseine

allure244 said:


> View attachment 2925073
> View attachment 2925074
> 
> 
> Here you go &#128522;



Beautiful!!!  I am like you, I love wearing a bracelet solo on each hand.

Are you considering purchasing the magic long necklace in grey MOP???  I really love that necklace, but I really need a alhambra necklace in WG before.  (Also, I am still thinking to buy another 10 motif in carnelian.)


----------



## einseine

Coconuts40 said:


> I am wondering, does anyone know if these are these LE pieces, or will they be permanent editions to VCA?  If permanent, I can save up for the pave..one day.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



It seems Magic Pendants will be introduced earlier in Japan.  They are not Le pieces.  I found the pic and the prices ( in yen!!!).  YG×Carnelian 605000 yen, YG×MOP 575000 yen, YG×Onyx 575000 yen, WG×Diamond 2925000 yen (excluding tax).


----------



## sbelle

einseine said:


> It seems Magic Pendants will be introduced earlier in Japan.  They are not Le pieces.  I found the pic and the prices ( in yen!!!).  YG×Carnelian 605000 yen, YG×MOP 575000 yen, YG×Onyx 575000 yen, WG×Diamond 2925000 yen (excluding tax).



This is very helpful !  It confirms that the pave will be out of reach at the moment and I will be buying one of the others.  I know I've said this before but this style really gets the most use of all my VCA.  It is more versatile than any other necklace I own.


----------



## einseine

sbelle said:


> This is very helpful !  It confirms that the pave will be out of reach at the moment and I will be buying one of the others.  I know I've said this before but this style really gets the most use of all my VCA.  It is more versatile than any other necklace I own.



Hi sbelle!!!  I have been researching extensively!! hehe.  Magic Alhambra Necklace (in the pic) is $26000.  On Japan's website, it is Y2889000.  So, the long one may be about $26500???

I really need alhambra necklace in WG.  10-motif diamond is too expensive, so I am considering the pave.  Or, 20 motif in turquoise x WG...


----------



## sbelle

einseine said:


> Hi sbelle!!!  I have been researching extensively!! hehe.  Magic Alhambra Necklace (in the pic) is $26000.  On Japan's website, it is Y2889000.  *So, the long one may be about $26500???*[/I]
> 
> I really need alhambra necklace in WG.  10-motif diamond is too expensive, so I am considering the pave.  Or, 20 motif in turquoise x WG...



That's exactly what I am thinking on price!  I really want one too - sadly, I promised Ricky I would be good this year.  Well,  that is after he bought me an opera-length pearl necklace for our anniversary .  

So if you do get one we want to see lots of pictures !   Of course a 20 motif wg turquoise would be heavenly too!!    Lol-- why not both?!


----------



## einseine

sbelle said:


> That's exactly what I am thinking on price!  I really want one too - sadly, I promised Ricky I would be good this year.  Well,  that is after he bought me an opera-length pearl necklace for our anniversary .
> 
> So if you do get one we want to see lots of pictures !   Of course a 20 motif wg turquoise would be heavenly too!!    Lol-- why not both?!



Wow!  The opera-length pearl necklace must be super gorgeous!  I should be good this year, too.  I promised my DH I would not buy any jewelry piece after he bought me the emerald X RB diamond alternating line bracelet last year.  But, I have started thinking that it may be OK for me to place an order for turquoise.  Yes, both can be great!!  I also need a long pearl necklace.


----------



## Notorious Pink

stylemechanel said:


> Ladies, on a purely personal note I want to thank  you for all the talk about carnelian. TTG has been helping me sort things out but having your thoughts has been so helpful. I wanted so badly to go to VCA tomorrow, an important and meaningful date for me, but my SA is not there so I have an appointment on the 17 of March. For a number of reason I want carnelian to work - I really want it to work ( but it will have to be more earth tone than red or orange)! I have brown hair, red highlights, freckles, and green eyes. But I was/am so worried about what colors of clothing will work with carnelian that I really needed this on going discussion. Having said that I still love carnelian with mop best. I meant that it was a heart stopping moment.
> 
> 
> 
> So thank you so much!!!!!  Any additional  thoughts about clothing is greatly appreciated, I know someone said it was a neutral for her. And I am pretty certain malachite might me look a little too "Chirstmasie"  on me - as any of you have alluded to already.
> 
> 
> 
> , you ladies are the best!




I'm the one for whom the carnelian is a neutral:




So I definitely prefer the redder tones, not orange. 



texasgirliegirl said:


> You have the most beautiful coloring.  I've only seen carnelian look orange or red. The difference seems to be determined by how translucent or opaque the strand is. One of mine is more translucent so it appears slightly more "fruity" whereas the other strand is more opaque and is more blood red. Clasped together and against clothing they appear identical.
> 
> Please promise to also try on Letterwood. It's so beautiful on red heads or women with red hi lights. You just never know...




I really do love all of these opinions and suggestions!!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

einseine said:


> It seems Magic Pendants will be introduced earlier in Japan.  They are not Le pieces.  I found the pic and the prices ( in yen!!!).  YG×Carnelian 605000 yen, YG×MOP 575000 yen, YG×Onyx 575000 yen, WG×Diamond 2925000 yen (excluding tax).



OMG that pave one I'm sure will be stunning!!! I wonder if the loop/bell on it will have diamonds as well??? If it does that will be gorgeous 

I hope someone buys it so we can all live vicariously through them


----------



## Notorious Pink

So...I wandered in to the boutique this afternoon...

Yes, I "need" a matching carnelian bracelet (10+5=[emoji41]).

As for the second 10....no decisions yet:
     1. TGG is absolutely right, the letterwood looks gorgeous with the carnelian. This totally works. The different golds are truly not that different IRL, and for whatever reason they look good together. 
     2. The SA absolutely loved the carnelian with the all PG - which is gorgeous as well. 
     3. As is the MOP, which another customer in the boutique declared "the best". I do need to go back next week to see the TSC earrings with this.

Quite frankly, I could see myself winding up with all of them, as they'd all mix and match well. After my commitment to a fabulous TPFer [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] I will start on that - if I'm careful and very very good, I think I can manage the bracelet and one more 10 this year...If I never go into Hermès OR Intermix.


----------



## 123Isabella

einseine said:


> Hi sbelle!!!  I have been researching extensively!! hehe.  Magic Alhambra Necklace (in the pic) is $26000.  On Japan's website, it is Y2889000.  So, the long one may be about $26500???
> 
> I really need alhambra necklace in WG.  10-motif diamond is too expensive, so I am considering the pave.  Or, 20 motif in turquoise x WG...



Thanks so much, Einseine, for the photos and information!  But I'm confused about the lengths.   Is there a choice of long and short?  If so, do you know how long the long one is?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> So...I wandered in to the boutique this afternoon...
> 
> Yes, I "need" a matching carnelian bracelet (10+5=[emoji41]).
> 
> As for the second 10....no decisions yet:
> 1. TGG is absolutely right, the letterwood looks gorgeous with the carnelian. This totally works. The different golds are truly not that different IRL, and for whatever reason they look good together.
> 2. The SA absolutely loved the carnelian with the all PG - which is gorgeous as well.
> 3. As is the MOP, which another customer in the boutique declared "the best". I do need to go back next week to see the TSC earrings with this.
> 
> Quite frankly, I could see myself winding up with all of them, as they'd all mix and match well. After my commitment to a fabulous TPFer [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] I will start on that - if I'm careful and very very good, I think I can manage the bracelet and one more 10 this year...If I never go into Hermès OR Intermix.



So fun!!
Which one would you enjoy by itself? You can't go wrong with any of these choices.


----------



## 123Isabella

tbbbjb said:


> Another gorgeous picture of TexasGirlieGirl (AKA TGG) 's Vintage Alhambra Carnelian and limited edition Letterwood necklaces side by side:



Oh my, just caught up on the past few days and I'm speechless!!! I don't know how to reference more than one quote at a time but your collection. TGG, is beyond words beautiful, though I'm not surprised.  And I think Carnelian with Letterwood is the winning combo!


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> So fun!!
> 
> Which one would you enjoy by itself? You can't go wrong with any of these choices.




HAHAHAhahaha...which one, indeed? This is going to require multiple visits!!!

I think the MOP on its own is fabulous and so versatile (and soooo much less expensive than the necklace which matches the TSC earrings), although of the three options, it "blends" the least well - gorgeous, but truly stands out on its own - the letterwood definitely blends better. 

The PG probably comes in third here, as it's just the one color, which doesn't have anything in and of itself to harmonize with the carnelian (MOP has the YG, letterwood has the darker tone), so the choice will probably be between MOP and Letterwood for my 2nd 10.


----------



## allure244

HeidiDavis said:


> Gorgeous!  I love everything going on in these photos!




Thanks dear &#128522;



PhoenixH said:


> Oh this looks simply gorgeous! You wear both well! Thank you very much for posting &#128522; Now I feel like I really really NEED green bag!  Lol



Thanks hon. Glad to help. Yes you need a green bag to go with the malachite. &#128513;




einseine said:


> Beautiful!!!  I am like you, I love wearing a bracelet solo on each hand.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you considering purchasing the magic long necklace in grey MOP???  I really love that necklace, but I really need a alhambra necklace in WG before.  (Also, I am still thinking to buy another 10 motif in carnelian.)




Yes I often wear only one bracelet on each side. Can't wait to get my diamond JUC. I will probably wear it on the opposite arm from my love bracelet like you cuz I wanna avoid scratches. I'm considering purchasing the magic long necklace in onyx (single large pendant) but I really love the magic Alhambra necklace that sprinkles and bling got with mother of pearl, onyx, and grey MOP but probably not for a long time. I've been doing way too much damage at Chanel and probably need to take a break so my bank account can recover. &#128517;


----------



## peppers90

Have not posted in quite a while!  Here is my newest addition, 
Alhambra watch


----------



## Notorious Pink

peppers90 said:


> Have not posted in quite a while!  Here is my newest addition,
> 
> Alhambra watch




OMG. That's STUNNING!!!


----------



## dialv

peppers90 said:


> Have not posted in quite a while!  Here is my newest addition,
> Alhambra watch


It's beautiful, the gray mop, amazing. Nice to see a post from you!! Your kids have grown wow.


----------



## ChaneLisette

peppers90 said:


> Have not posted in quite a while!  Here is my newest addition,
> Alhambra watch




Wow! Beautiful! I would love to see a mod pic.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> HAHAHAhahaha...which one, indeed? This is going to require multiple visits!!!
> 
> I think the MOP on its own is fabulous and so versatile (and soooo much less expensive than the necklace which matches the TSC earrings), although of the three options, it "blends" the least well - gorgeous, but truly stands out on its own - the letterwood definitely blends better.
> 
> The PG probably comes in third here, as it's just the one color, which doesn't have anything in and of itself to harmonize with the carnelian (MOP has the YG, letterwood has the darker tone), so the choice will probably be between MOP and Letterwood for my 2nd 10.



I can't believe that I'm going to suggest this ( because I think Letterwood is so fabulous) but I would go with mop. 
My reason for suggesting this is that I see Letterwood as red. Carnelian is red. Two Reds. The white mop is a classic. "Modern day pearls" they like to say. No doubt the white mop will flatter you. Layered with carnelian it's strikingly beautiful. 
Its too bad they don't offer gray mop in a ten or a 20 ( are you listening VCA?) because it would really flatter you.


----------



## PennyD2911

peppers90 said:


> Have not posted in quite a while!  Here is my newest addition,
> 
> Alhambra watch




Beautiful peppers!
Congrats ~


----------



## PennyD2911

BBC said:


> I'm the one for whom the carnelian is a neutral:
> 
> View attachment 2925476
> 
> 
> So I definitely prefer the redder tones, not orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really do love all of these opinions and suggestions!!!




Great pic B!
The Rouge H Birkin 35 is perfect for you.  I can see the carnelian is going to be "your color". 

I think of the three you are considering the MOP is the most practical choice for laying with carnelian and as a stand alone piece. 

I have a feeling carnelian is about to see a popularity surge. It's a beautiful color stone and its addition to the Magic Alhambra Pendant line brings more attention to it.  I love red!!


----------



## CATEYES

peppers90 said:


> Have not posted in quite a while!  Here is my newest addition,
> Alhambra watch



It's amazing!!!!! Yes where have you been?


----------



## lovequality

peppers90 said:


> Have not posted in quite a while!  Here is my newest addition,
> Alhambra watch


OMG! This is STUNNING! Can you please do a modeling pic of your Alhambra watch? TIA.


----------



## HeidiDavis

peppers90 said:


> Have not posted in quite a while!  Here is my newest addition,
> Alhambra watch




You don't see watches here very often so seeing yours is a treat!  So beautiful!  Enjoy!


----------



## NewBe

peppers90 said:


> Have not posted in quite a while!  Here is my newest addition,
> Alhambra watch



love it navy blue (is that lapis?)


----------



## Suzie

peppers90 said:


> Have not posted in quite a while!  Here is my newest addition,
> Alhambra watch



Great to see you back peppers90, your watch is stunning!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

peppers90 said:


> Have not posted in quite a while!  Here is my newest addition,
> Alhambra watch



Peppers!!! We've missed you. 
Gorgeous watch.


----------



## einseine

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> OMG that pave one I'm sure will be stunning!!! I wonder if the loop/bell on it will have diamonds as well??? If it does that will be gorgeous
> 
> I hope someone buys it so we can all live vicariously through them



Hi Sprinkles!!!  Yes, from the pic the loop has little diamonds!!! I am seriously thinking purchasing something white gold, so I will try it on at the boutique.  But,  I really really love your grey MOP long necklace!!!  Is that a special order???  You are so lucky!!!



123Isabella said:


> Thanks so much, Einseine, for the photos and information!  But I'm confused about the lengths.   Is there a choice of long and short?  If so, do you know how long the long one is?



I think the chain will be the same length with that of already introduced pieces', 900mm.



allure244 said:


> Thanks dear &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hon. Glad to help. Yes you need a green bag to go with the malachite. &#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I often wear only one bracelet on each side. Can't wait to get my diamond JUC. I will probably wear it on the opposite arm from my love bracelet like you cuz I wanna avoid scratches. I'm considering purchasing the magic long necklace in onyx (single large pendant) but I really love the magic Alhambra necklace that sprinkles and bling got with mother of pearl, onyx, and grey MOP but probably not for a long time. I've been doing way too much damage at Chanel and probably need to take a break so my bank account can recover. &#128517;



Yeah!  I love wearing my 4-diamond Love and diamond JUC on each side, which is my everyday look!  But, in my case not to avoid scratches, though.

I have never interested in the Magic size.  But,  a big motif with a long chain would suite me because I am tall.  But, I really love 20-motif.  So, I may choose the turquoise one....  I am thinking(dreaming???)!


----------



## allure244

einseine said:


> Hi Sprinkles!!!  Yes, from the pic the loop has little diamonds!!! I am seriously thinking purchasing something white gold, so I will try it on at the boutique.  But,  I really really love your grey MOP long necklace!!!  Is that a special order???  You are so lucky!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the chain will be the same length with that of already introduced pieces', 900mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!  I love wearing my 4-diamond Love and diamond JUC on each side, which is my everyday look!  But, in my case not to avoid scratches, though.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never interested in the Magic size.  But,  a big motif with a long chain would suite me because I am tall.  But, I really love 20-motif.  So, I may choose the turquoise one....  I am thinking(dreaming???)!





Yes, if you can find a turquoise 20
Motif definitely get it! I have a turquoise yellow gold vintage Alhambra pendant. Would love a matching bracelet. Hee hee.  I felt it was meant to be when I found it a few years ago since turquoise is generally hard to find. I couldn't leave without her &#128513;


----------



## peppers90

dialv said:


> It's beautiful, the gray mop, amazing. Nice to see a post from you!! Your kids have grown wow.



Thank you so much dialv!  Good to see you!  Yes they are 6 and 3 1/2 now, keep me pretty busy.



PennyD2911 said:


> Beautiful peppers!
> Congrats ~



Thank you!!



CATEYES said:


> It's amazing!!!!! Yes where have you been?



Thanks so much CATEYES   Been busy with just life in general and started on Instagram.   I need to post here more often....



HeidiDavis said:


> You don't see watches here very often so seeing yours is a treat!  So beautiful!  Enjoy!



Thank you, will post a modeling pic tonight



Suzie said:


> Great to see you back peppers90, your watch is stunning!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Peppers!!! We've missed you.
> Gorgeous watch.



Thank you *Suzie* and* texasgirliegirl* so good to see you both!  Hope you have been well!


----------



## mikeyta

this is my dream collection


----------



## peppers90

BBC said:


> OMG. That's STUNNING!!!



Thank you *BBC!*


----------



## peppers90

Modeling pics for ChanelLisette & lovequality


----------



## peppers90

One more


----------



## ChaneLisette

peppers90 said:


> One more





Thank you! Absolutely gorgeous! Enjoy in good health!


----------



## PennyD2911

peppers90 said:


> Modeling pics for ChanelLisette & lovequality




Oh peppers, that is gorgeous![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PennyD2911

einseine said:


> It seems Magic Pendants will be introduced earlier in Japan.  They are not Le pieces.  I found the pic and the prices ( in yen!!!).  YG×Carnelian 605000 yen, YG×MOP 575000 yen, YG×Onyx 575000 yen, WG×Diamond 2925000 yen (excluding tax).




Thank you for the intel! [emoji4][emoji4]
I've been waiting on these pieces to arrive in the US!


----------



## PennyD2911

mikeyta said:


> this is my dream collection




Wow! I would love that type collection too![emoji4]


----------



## kimber418

tbbbjb said:


> TexasGirlieGirl (AKA TGG) 's Beautiful Vintage Alhambra Carnelian and MOP necklaces:


Love this combo!  I cannot stop starring at it.


----------



## peppers90

ChaneLisette said:


> Thank you! Absolutely gorgeous! Enjoy in good health!





PennyD2911 said:


> Oh peppers, that is gorgeous![emoji7][emoji7]




Thanks ladies!  It is a very comfortable watch, and I wear casual or dressy.  The clasp takes some getting used to if you fasten by yourself, but once you get the hang of it, it's all good.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> love this combo!  I cannot stop starring at it.



&#128157;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

mikeyta said:


> this is my dream collection



That's everybodys dream collection. 
Where is this?


----------



## kimber418

sbelle said:


> This is very helpful !  It confirms that the pave will be out of reach at the moment and I will be buying one of the others.  I know I've said this before but this style really gets the most use of all my VCA.  It is more versatile than any other necklace I own.


sbelle,
I have been thinking of getting a single magic for a long time.  I was wondering if you find that you wear it long most of the time or the short way.  Or do all of them not always have that option?  I do love the look on other ladies~ I myself have never tried one on.  I do have two vintage size pendants (turquoise and last years holiday grey w/diamond) and do enjoy wearing them.  So interesting you find them your most worn VCA item!   Makes me want to try one~
I think my most worn VCA item would be in spring and summer --- my twenty motif turquoise and for all year probably my YG Frivole earrings.  I have only worn my 20 malachite 2 times.  I love the look of it but can't seem to make it work for me


----------



## sbelle

kimber418 said:


> sbelle,
> I have been thinking of getting a single magic for a long time.  I was wondering if you find that you wear it long most of the time or the short way.  Or do all of them not always have that option?  I do love the look on other ladies~ I myself have never tried one on.  I do have two vintage size pendants (turquoise and last years holiday grey w/diamond) and do enjoy wearing them.  So interesting you find them your most worn VCA item!   Makes me want to try one~
> I think my most worn VCA item would be in spring and summer --- my twenty motif turquoise and for all year probably my YG Frivole earrings.  I have only worn my 20 malachite 2 times.  I love the look of it but can't seem to make it work for me



I almost always wear it on the longest length!


----------



## PennyD2911

kimber418 said:


> Love this combo!  I cannot stop starring at it.




I know kimber, it is gorgeous! I've been back to look at the pix at least three times since yesterday. [emoji4]


----------



## kimber418

tbbbjb said:


> Another gorgeous picture of TexasGirlieGirl (AKA TGG) 's Vintage Alhambra Carnelian and limited edition Letterwood necklaces side by side:


I forgot how amazing these two are!  I love seeing them together like this!


----------



## kimber418

allure244 said:


> View attachment 2925073
> View attachment 2925074
> 
> 
> Here you go &#128522;


Allure244-
This bag is amazing and I love it with you Malachite bracelet.  Thank you for sharing!
I am catching up on three days of TPF- so many great photos!


----------



## kimber418

peppers90 said:


> Modeling pics for ChanelLisette & lovequality


Peppers, your watch is beautiful!


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> I can't believe that I'm going to suggest this ( because I think Letterwood is so fabulous) but I would go with mop.
> 
> My reason for suggesting this is that I see Letterwood as red. Carnelian is red. Two Reds. The white mop is a classic. "Modern day pearls" they like to say. No doubt the white mop will flatter you. Layered with carnelian it's strikingly beautiful.
> 
> Its too bad they don't offer gray mop in a ten or a 20 ( are you listening VCA?) because it would really flatter you.




Interesting! I actually see Letterwood as brown (although granted, red undertones) especially next to the red - on me, it looked almost black, without the harshness of onyx. 

Yes, I would love gray mop; I was working with the head SA yesterday, she's fun, and she said VCA is just never going to make it. (Bear in mind, she has not heard about the holiday pendant yet, so take that for what you will.) But seeing the two colors together in the boutique I don't think I'd wind up wearing gray mop with the red anyway.

The white mop is absolutely a winner, and I am leaning in that direction, although, ahem, I do see myself winding up with both! Of course, had it not been that the carnelian was such a must, I could easily have wound up with any of the other three first, but I do see the versatility and different-ness of the mop. 

But what a fun dilemma! 



PennyD2911 said:


> Great pic B!
> The Rouge H Birkin 35 is perfect for you.  I can see the carnelian is going to be "your color".
> 
> I think of the three you are considering the MOP is the most practical choice for laying with carnelian and as a stand alone piece.
> 
> I have a feeling carnelian is about to see a popularity surge. It's a beautiful color stone and its addition to the Magic Alhambra Pendant line brings more attention to it.  I love red!!




Thanks PennyD! One of the good things about getting to my age is that I really do know what works for me and what doesn't. It really is my color! The MOP probably is the most practical choice. [emoji6]


----------



## Notorious Pink

peppers90 said:


> Thank you so much dialv!  Good to see you!  Yes they are 6 and 3 1/2 now, keep me pretty busy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much CATEYES   Been busy with just life in general and started on Instagram.




Wow! Those are good, fun ages (old enough to understand you, not old enough to know curse words). My boys are almost each five years older (11 and 9 on Wednesday)....it's fun teaching them about the "good" things, though! 

Instagram is FUN but dangerous - takes up a lot of time! For various reasons I had to switch my fun, mostly TPF-type-postings account to my older son's "official" account (as some of my TPF friends know) and it's silly how much time it takes managing between that and Facebook.



kimber418 said:


> sbelle,
> 
> I have been thinking of getting a single magic for a long time.  I was wondering if you find that you wear it long most of the time or the short way.  Or do all of them not always have that option?  I do love the look on other ladies~ I myself have never tried one on.  I do have two vintage size pendants (turquoise and last years holiday grey w/diamond) and do enjoy wearing them.  So interesting you find them your most worn VCA item!   Makes me want to try one~
> 
> I think my most worn VCA item would be in spring and summer --- my twenty motif turquoise and for all year probably my YG Frivole earrings.  I have only worn my 20 malachite 2 times.  I love the look of it but can't seem to make it work for me




Looooove the look of the Magic, but it really must be tried on. It does not work on me proportionally. The closest I'd ever be able to do is the earrings or ring.

OMG yesterday a customer picked up her pave magic ring - I love that she chose to wear it out of the store - wow wow wow that was sooo gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Interesting! I actually see Letterwood as brown (although granted, red undertones) especially next to the red - on me, it looked almost black, without the harshness of onyx.
> 
> Yes, I would love gray mop; I was working with the head SA yesterday, she's fun, and she said VCA is just never going to make it. (Bear in mind, she has not heard about the holiday pendant yet, so take that for what you will.) But seeing the two colors together in the boutique I don't think I'd wind up wearing gray mop with the red anyway.
> 
> The white mop is absolutely a winner, and I am leaning in that direction, although, ahem, I do see myself winding up with both! Of course, had it not been that the carnelian was such a must, I could easily have wound up with any of the other three first, but I do see the versatility and different-ness of the mop.
> 
> But what a fun dilemma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks PennyD! One of the good things about getting to my age is that I really do know what works for me and what doesn't. It really is my color! The MOP probably is the most practical choice. [emoji6]



You are completely right. Letterwood IS brown.  It's wood. My rationale is that as a (red) brown it was not as different an option as the white mother of pearl. I go back to the suggestion that you consider which option you would wear most on its own ( wood vs mop vs whatever) and decide. When I started collecting VCA and went a little vintage Alhambra crazy I imagined all sorts of combinations. In reality, I rarely layer the necklaces although I like having the option. 
Too bad about gray mop. I never intended to suggest that you layer that one with carnelian. Just that it would be very flattering with your coloring. 
Good luck with your decision&#128522;


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> You are completely right. Letterwood IS brown.  It's wood. My rationale is that as a (red) brown it was not as different an option as the white mother of pearl. I go back to the suggestion that you consider which option you would wear most on its own ( wood vs mop vs whatever) and decide. When I started collecting VCA and went a little vintage Alhambra crazy I imagined all sorts of combinations. In reality, I rarely layer the necklaces although I like having the option.
> 
> Too bad about gray mop. I never intended to suggest that you layer that one with carnelian. Just that it would be very flattering with your coloring.
> 
> Good luck with your decision[emoji4]




I understood what you meant, TGG - and with such a great collection, your advice means a lot to me. [emoji8] 

Out of the options there is no question that I would reach for the MOP on its own the most. As for the gray, I actually thought it might work with the carnelian! I was wrong....really. It would work on me, maybe one day I'll look for one of those pure alhambra 9 motifs which pop up occasionally.


----------



## einseine

allure244 said:


> Yes, if you can find a turquoise 20
> Motif definitely get it! I have a turquoise yellow gold vintage Alhambra pendant. Would love a matching bracelet. Hee hee.  I felt it was meant to be when I found it a few years ago since turquoise is generally hard to find. I couldn't leave without her &#128513;



Is it that difficult to find a turquoise 20 motif???  It's OK.  I can wait until next year.  But,,, I am not sure if turquoise looks good on my skin tone.  I want to try it on!


----------



## einseine

peppers90 said:


> Modeling pics for ChanelLisette & lovequality



Wow!  Gorgeous, elegant and classy!


----------



## einseine

sbelle said:


> I almost always wear it on the longest length!



Same here!  It is a very interesting fact that you wear Magic long pendant most out of your exhaustive collection!  I must try it on at the boutique.


----------



## Suzie

mikeyta said:


> this is my dream collection



Drool, who does this belong to?


----------



## Suzie

peppers90 said:


> Modeling pics for ChanelLisette & lovequality



Peppers90, thank you for the lovely photo, your watch is divine!


----------



## HeidiDavis

Happy Friday, ladies!  Hope you all are looking forward to happy wonderful weekend!  Here in Colorado, it's supposed to be beautiful!  Can't wait!


I would love your opinions.  I just ordered the single motif MOP pendant.  I am still at the stage of trying to acquire staples that will go with most everything.  Once I do that, I can start looking at some of the more exotic, statement-making pieces.  Anyway, my only concern with the MOP (and I won't know till I can try it on) is that it might blend into my skin too much.  I have pinkish, freckly skin--not super pale, but definitely not olive.  For those of you who have MOP, is this a problem?  I have asked my SA to find one that is whiter and not so pink.  Do you think the MOP is a good choice, or would I be better off with the single motif in just YG?  Thanks in advance!  XOXO


----------



## Notorious Pink

HeidiDavis said:


> Happy Friday, ladies!  Hope you all are looking forward to happy wonderful weekend!  Here in Colorado, it's supposed to be beautiful!  Can't wait!
> 
> 
> I would love your opinions.  I just ordered the single motif MOP pendant.  I am still at the stage of trying to acquire staples that will go with most everything.  Once I do that, I can start looking at some of the more exotic, statement-making pieces.  Anyway, my only concern with the MOP (and I won't know till I can try it on) is that it might blend into my skin too much.  I have pinkish, freckly skin--not super pale, but definitely not olive.  For those of you who have MOP, is this a problem?  I have asked my SA to find one that is whiter and not so pink.  Do you think the MOP is a good choice, or would I be better off with the single motif in just YG?  Thanks in advance!  XOXO




I am fairly pale and it's not an issue - I have the PG/MOP holiday pendant and wear it all the time. That MOP is very light, seriously, I think you would have to be extremely pale for it to be a concern.


----------



## HeidiDavis

BBC said:


> I am fairly pale and it's not an issue - I have the PG/MOP holiday pendant and wear it all the time. That MOP is very light, seriously, I think you would have to be extremely pale for it to be a concern.


 
Thank you so much for your input!  So the MOP does stand out on your skin?  I have the onyx pendant and love how it pops on my pale-ish skin.  I know this won't do that, but I do want it to show up.  Lol.  Also, do you find it goes with most outfits, regardless of color?  My hope is that the MOP can sort of be a chameleon piece and will accent most outfits well.  I usually wear neutrals and basic colors anyway--white, black, navy, beige, gray.  I'm pretty boring.  Lol.


----------



## 123Isabella

einseine said:


> It seems Magic Pendants will be introduced earlier in Japan.  They are not Le pieces.  I found the pic and the prices ( in yen!!!).  YG×Carnelian 605000 yen, YG×MOP 575000 yen, YG×Onyx 575000 yen, WG×Diamond 2925000 yen (excluding tax).




Thanks Einseine for this information as well as the length of the long necklace!

I just heard from an SA in London that the Carnelian will be offered in a long size but not the others.   He didn't have the prices yet though said they'd be coming out in April.  

Not sure this is correct though.  Hope not, as I was hoping to get the long one in MOP...


----------



## HADASSA

*If anyone is looking for the Lucky Alhambra long necklace, 12 motifs, Yellow Gold_Stone Combination, my NM SA has one that was special ordered for a customer who did not take it. Please PM for info.*


----------



## PennyD2911

HeidiDavis said:


> Happy Friday, ladies!  Hope you all are looking forward to happy wonderful weekend!  Here in Colorado, it's supposed to be beautiful!  Can't wait!
> 
> 
> I would love your opinions.  I just ordered the single motif MOP pendant.  I am still at the stage of trying to acquire staples that will go with most everything.  Once I do that, I can start looking at some of the more exotic, statement-making pieces.  Anyway, my only concern with the MOP (and I won't know till I can try it on) is that it might blend into my skin too much.  I have pinkish, freckly skin--not super pale, but definitely not olive.  For those of you who have MOP, is this a problem?  I have asked my SA to find one that is whiter and not so pink.  Do you think the MOP is a good choice, or would I be better off with the single motif in just YG?  Thanks in advance!  XOXO






Here's a pic of my Magic MOP WG.  From your description I think our skin tone is similar.  I had the pendant extended two inches in length. 
IMO the MOP doesn't fade into my skin color.  I know the magic size has more presence but maybe this will help you with you decision. [emoji4]


----------



## HeidiDavis

PennyD2911 said:


> View attachment 2926967
> 
> Here's a pic of my Magic MOP WG.  From your description I think our skin tone is similar.  I had the pendant extended two inches in length.
> IMO the MOP doesn't fade into my skin color.  I know the magic size has more presence but maybe this will help you with you decision. [emoji4]


 


Thank you, PennyD2911! That is gorgeous!  I'll have to have mine lengthened too.  I love the Magic Size, but for now the Vintage is better for my budget.  Maybe someday, after all my kids are full grown and are no longer draining away all my money.....Lol.


----------



## hopingoneday

mikeyta said:


> this is my dream collection




Holy cow! Whose is this? And can you tell us what everything is?


----------



## Notorious Pink

HeidiDavis said:


> Thank you so much for your input!  So the MOP does stand out on your skin?  I have the onyx pendant and love how it pops on my pale-ish skin.  I know this won't do that, but I do want it to show up.  Lol.  Also, do you find it goes with most outfits, regardless of color?  My hope is that the MOP can sort of be a chameleon piece and will accent most outfits well.  I usually wear neutrals and basic colors anyway--white, black, navy, beige, gray.  I'm pretty boring.  Lol.




Goes with EVERYTHING


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> View attachment 2926967
> 
> Here's a pic of my Magic MOP WG.  From your description I think our skin tone is similar.  I had the pendant extended two inches in length.
> IMO the MOP doesn't fade into my skin color.  I know the magic size has more presence but maybe this will help you with you decision. [emoji4]



This is so pretty on your neck. Truly a wearable piece. Last spring break while in Turks and Caicos I saw a woman wearing hers with her swimsuit. It looked as right by the pool as it does dressed up.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> This is so pretty on your neck. Truly a wearable piece. Last spring break while in Turks and Caicos I saw a woman wearing hers with her swimsuit. It looked as right by the pool as it does dressed up.




Thank You tgg![emoji171]
It is very versatile, As you said, dress it up or down. 
I'm trying to decide between the MOP/YG in the magic size VCA is offering new next month, or a 20 motif vintage in MOP/YG. 
Having fair skin I was concerned MOP would just fade on me, but I actually think it works well.


----------



## stylemechanel

PennyD2911 said:


> View attachment 2926967
> 
> Here's a pic of my Magic MOP WG.  From your description I think our skin tone is similar.  I had the pendant extended two inches in length.
> IMO the MOP doesn't fade into my skin color.  I know the magic size has more presence but maybe this will help you with you decision. [emoji4]



Georgous PennyD!!!

 I am counting the days until next week when I get to try on all the fun things VCA has. I never would have thought about this piece but I will  put that on the list too. My goal is to walk out with both the carnelian  earclips and 5 motif bracelet.   Counting, counting, counting......


----------



## einseine

123Isabella said:


> Thanks Einseine for this information as well as the length of the long necklace!
> 
> I just heard from an SA in London that the Carnelian will be offered in a long size but not the others.   He didn't have the prices yet though said they'd be coming out in April.
> 
> Not sure this is correct though.  Hope not, as I was hoping to get the long one in MOP...



Hi Isabella!!  I don't think that's correct info.  Magic long pendant in Carnelian, Onyx, MOP and Pave will be introduced in Japan and USA, which's been confirmed.  Why not in England????


----------



## lovequality

peppers90 said:


> One more


Thank you! Absolutely beautiful. Xx


----------



## Notorious Pink

PennyD2911 said:


> Thank You tgg![emoji171]
> It is very versatile, As you said, dress it up or down.
> I'm trying to decide between the MOP/YG in the magic size VCA is offering new next month, or a 20 motif vintage in MOP/YG.
> Having fair skin I was concerned MOP would just fade on me, but I actually think it works well.




If we get to vote, I'm voting for the 20! However, I ought to ask first:

1. what else do you have in MOP?
2. Do you already have any 20-motifs?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

stylemechanel said:


> Georgous PennyD!!!
> 
> I am counting the days until next week when I get to try on all the fun things VCA has. I never would have thought about this piece but I will  put that on the list too. My goal is to walk out with both the carnelian  earclips and 5 motif bracelet.   Counting, counting, counting......



I absolutely love the carnelian ear clips!!


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> Georgous PennyD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am counting the days until next week when I get to try on all the fun things VCA has. I never would have thought about this piece but I will  put that on the list too. My goal is to walk out with both the carnelian  earclips and 5 motif bracelet.   Counting, counting, counting......




Thank You smc![emoji176]
The Magic Alhambra size is the perfect size if you want more "presence". 
I'm so excited for you! Please share pix with us when you make the purchases. [emoji4]


----------



## PennyD2911

BBC said:


> If we get to vote, I'm voting for the 20! However, I ought to ask first:
> 
> 1. what else do you have in MOP?
> 2. Do you already have any 20-motifs?




B, of course you get to vote![emoji172]

The Magic Alhambra MOP Pendant is the only MOP piece I have. 
I have two 10 motif in onyx that I wear as a 20, but no 20 yet. 
I'm thinking a 20 in MOP/YG or a 20 in Bois d'Amourette (Letterwood). 

I'm still considering the Tiger's Eye if my SA can bring in at least two or three 10 motif for me to choose from.  If I choose TE I will have it lengthened two inches and attach a 5 motif. 

As you can imagine, my "detail lovin' sista"[emoji3], researching all my options is my favorite part of the hunt!


----------



## NewBe

I have finally decide to get my first VCA 20 motif vintage necklace.  originally, i got my mind set on chalcedony/wg but my cousin thinks that mop/yp might be better because it is the classic.   after looking at all the gorgeous pictures out there (not limited to chalcedony and mop), seriously, i'm not really sure what to pick anymore.  i wish i have the money to buy them all:giggles:   what would be your top 2 picks if you were me?  i'm 5'4" asian.  i would say i'm the boring type who dress pretty conservatively.  most of my clothes are lighter soft color or blue.  i wanna something that i can wear casually (but still can dress up sometimes).  this would be my first long necklace, too!
thanks in advance.


----------



## PennyD2911

NewBe said:


> I have finally decide to get my first VCA 20 motif vintage necklace.  originally, i got my mind set on chalcedony/wg but my cousin thinks that mop/yp might be better because it is the classic.   after looking at all the gorgeous pictures out there (not limited to chalcedony and mop), seriously, i'm not really sure what to pick anymore.  i wish i have the money to buy them all:giggles:   what would be your top 2 picks if you were me?  i'm 5'4" asian.  i would say i'm the boring type who dress pretty conservatively.  most of my clothes are lighter soft color or blue.  i wanna something that i can wear casually (but still can dress up sometimes).  this would be my first long necklace, too!
> 
> thanks in advance.




You can't go wrong with MOP/YG, as it is a classic, beautiful and feminine.  It goes well from casual to dressy.  
I love my onyx, but some feel it is too dark and harsh to work for them. 
Every one of the 20 motif are beautiful in their own right and IMO you just can't make a wrong decision. [emoji4]


----------



## Suzie

NewBe said:


> I have finally decide to get my first VCA 20 motif vintage necklace.  originally, i got my mind set on chalcedony/wg but my cousin thinks that mop/yp might be better because it is the classic.   after looking at all the gorgeous pictures out there (not limited to chalcedony and mop), seriously, i'm not really sure what to pick anymore.  i wish i have the money to buy them all:giggles:   what would be your top 2 picks if you were me?  i'm 5'4" asian.  i would say i'm the boring type who dress pretty conservatively.  most of my clothes are lighter soft color or blue.  i wanna something that i can wear casually (but still can dress up sometimes).  this would be my first long necklace, too!
> thanks in advance.



Get what sings to you.


----------



## Metrowestmama

NewBe said:


> I have finally decide to get my first VCA 20 motif vintage necklace.  originally, i got my mind set on chalcedony/wg but my cousin thinks that mop/yp might be better because it is the classic.   after looking at all the gorgeous pictures out there (not limited to chalcedony and mop), seriously, i'm not really sure what to pick anymore.  i wish i have the money to buy them all:giggles:   what would be your top 2 picks if you were me?  i'm 5'4" asian.  i would say i'm the boring type who dress pretty conservatively.  most of my clothes are lighter soft color or blue.  i wanna something that i can wear casually (but still can dress up sometimes).  this would be my first long necklace, too!
> thanks in advance.



I agree with Penny and Susie. I'll also add that the MOP I got I don't regret getting it as my first piece. It is a classic and can be worn with so many things. Though I too love the chalcedony. One idea is to get the 20 motif and then maybe get a single motif pendant in the chalcedony. That is what I did.


----------



## Notorious Pink

PennyD2911 said:


> B, of course you get to vote![emoji172]
> 
> The Magic Alhambra MOP Pendant is the only MOP piece I have.
> I have two 10 motif in onyx that I wear as a 20, but no 20 yet.
> I'm thinking a 20 in MOP/YG or a 20 in Bois d'Amourette (Letterwood).
> 
> I'm still considering the Tiger's Eye if my SA can bring in at least two or three 10 motif for me to choose from.  If I choose TE I will have it lengthened two inches and attach a 5 motif.
> 
> As you can imagine, my "detail lovin' sista"[emoji3], researching all my options is my favorite part of the hunt!




Penny, I feel like it's hard for me to be objective, because I'm not a huge fan of the magic. 

1. The shape of the Magic does not seem just proportionally larger than the vintage; to me, the shape seems a bit distorted...like a (dare I say it???) fake. ([emoji33] I said it!!! [emoji33]) The ONLY exception being the pave, because...well, of course, because it's pave. [emoji6]

2. The Magic kinda looks ridiculous on me. It's too big. I remember putting on the Magic Letterwood a while back and thinking I look like Flava Flav with the clock around his neck. [emoji354] 
Not literally. [emoji317]

So clearly I am going to say get the 20. (Get the 20! Get the 20!) The MOP would of course look Ah-mazing with your onyx. And of course I am saying MOP because that's where my mind is right now, and it goes with what you already have, but get whatever makes your heart sing the most. [emoji4]

And YES! LOVE the details and the research - that's the funnest part!!!

And YES! We have a Nespresso and I find the cups they make are too small so I make a few in a large mug and perhaps have had too much caffeine! [emoji15] But I couldn't sleep last night knowing I am picking up my 10 today! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## Notorious Pink

NewBe said:


> I have finally decide to get my first VCA 20 motif vintage necklace.  originally, i got my mind set on chalcedony/wg but my cousin thinks that mop/yp might be better because it is the classic.   after looking at all the gorgeous pictures out there (not limited to chalcedony and mop), seriously, i'm not really sure what to pick anymore.  i wish i have the money to buy them all:giggles:   what would be your top 2 picks if you were me?  i'm 5'4" asian.  i would say i'm the boring type who dress pretty conservatively.  most of my clothes are lighter soft color or blue.  i wanna something that i can wear casually (but still can dress up sometimes).  this would be my first long necklace, too!
> 
> thanks in advance.




NewBe, both are gorgeous - I love chalcedony. And quite honestly, although that and the MOP are different, they are both pale stones, so that seems to be what you are looking for in a 20-motif.

Yes, MOP/YG is the classic, and if you happen to love that, get it. It definitely goes with everything, every style, can can be dressed up or down. Many of the ladies love the onyx, too, but it may be too harsh with your wardrobe. MOP gets my vote for most versatility. 

What you may want to do when you go to the boutique is to wear something typical from your wardrobe, and then bring one or two things that are very different but which you still wear (maybe a scarf or a jacket, just for a different color), just to see how much use you will get out of whatever you choose.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Penny, I feel like it's hard for me to be objective, because I'm not a huge fan of the magic.
> 
> 1. The shape of the Magic does not seem just proportionally larger than the vintage; to me, the shape seems a bit distorted...like a (dare I say it???) fake. ([emoji33] I said it!!! [emoji33]) The ONLY exception being the pave, because...well, of course, because it's pave. [emoji6]
> 
> 2. The Magic kinda looks ridiculous on me. It's too big. I remember putting on the Magic Letterwood a while back and thinking I look like Flava Flav with the clock around his neck. [emoji354]
> Not literally. [emoji317]
> 
> So clearly I am going to say get the 20. (Get the 20! Get the 20!) The MOP would of course look Ah-mazing with your onyx. And of course I am saying MOP because that's where my mind is right now, and it goes with what you already have, but get whatever makes your heart sing the most. [emoji4]
> 
> And YES! LOVE the details and the research - that's the funnest part!!!
> 
> And YES! We have a Nespresso and I find the cups they make are too small so I make a few in a large mug and perhaps have had too much caffeine! [emoji15] But I couldn't sleep last night knowing I am picking up my 10 today! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]



You are absolutely hilarious!!  
I laughed out loud ( while enjoying my enormous cup of coffee) as I read your reference to Flava Flav.
Have fun picking up your 10 motif today!!
So exciting!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> B, of course you get to vote![emoji172]
> 
> The Magic Alhambra MOP Pendant is the only MOP piece I have.
> I have two 10 motif in onyx that I wear as a 20, but no 20 yet.
> I'm thinking a 20 in MOP/YG or a 20 in Bois d'Amourette (Letterwood).
> 
> I'm still considering the Tiger's Eye if my SA can bring in at least two or three 10 motif for me to choose from.  If I choose TE I will have it lengthened two inches and attach a 5 motif.
> 
> As you can imagine, my "detail lovin' sista"[emoji3], researching all my options is my favorite part of the hunt!



I'm so glad that you are considering TE. It's so sophisticated and beautiful.  What I found to be interesting is that it's easy to match two 10 motifs. The color doesn't really vary and the stripes or bands move with light ( unlike malachite or chalcedony). I was obsessive about the width of the bands etc until I saw the pieces IRL. In fact, I ordered one of my necklaces from Neimans and the other one from Betteridge and they match perfectly. You will understand once you see them.


----------



## couturequeen

stylemechanel said:


> Ladies, on a purely personal note I want to thank  you for all the talk about carnelian. TTG has been helping me sort things out but having your thoughts has been so helpful. I wanted so badly to go to VCA tomorrow, an important and meaningful date for me, but my SA is not there so I have an appointment on the 17 of March. For a number of reason I want carnelian to work - I really want it to work ( but it will have to be more earth tone than red or orange)! I have brown hair, red highlights, freckles, and green eyes. But I was/am so worried about what colors of clothing will work with carnelian that I really needed this on going discussion. Having said that I still love carnelian with mop best. I meant that it was a heart stopping moment.
> 
> So thank you so much!!!!!  Any additional  thoughts about clothing is greatly appreciated, I know someone said it was a neutral for her. And I am pretty certain malachite might me look a little too "Chirstmasie"  on me - as any of you have alluded to already.
> 
> , you ladies are the best!




I often wear my caranelian piece with any shades of browns, reds, yellows. It does work as a neutral and looks great when you pair it with pink or yellow gold accessories.

I'm glad you've asked the questions because I had never seen MOP paired with it and wow, yes, heart-stoppingly beautiful!


----------



## kimber418

HeidiDavis said:


> Happy Friday, ladies!  Hope you all are looking forward to happy wonderful weekend!  Here in Colorado, it's supposed to be beautiful!  Can't wait!
> 
> 
> I would love your opinions.  I just ordered the single motif MOP pendant.  I am still at the stage of trying to acquire staples that will go with most everything.  Once I do that, I can start looking at some of the more exotic, statement-making pieces.  Anyway, my only concern with the MOP (and I won't know till I can try it on) is that it might blend into my skin too much.  I have pinkish, freckly skin--not super pale, but definitely not olive.  For those of you who have MOP, is this a problem?  I have asked my SA to find one that is whiter and not so pink.  Do you think the MOP is a good choice, or would I be better off with the single motif in just YG?  Thanks in advance!  XOXO


Hi Heidi!  Have fun in Colorado!   We used to go every spring break when the kids were in school.  It was such a special place to visit.   My daughter has your coloring and she recieved the MOP vintage alhambra single pendant as a wedding gift from her husband.  It looks beautiful on her.   She wears it all the time.   I hope it works for you!


----------



## kimber418

NewBe said:


> I have finally decide to get my first VCA 20 motif vintage necklace.  originally, i got my mind set on chalcedony/wg but my cousin thinks that mop/yp might be better because it is the classic.   after looking at all the gorgeous pictures out there (not limited to chalcedony and mop), seriously, i'm not really sure what to pick anymore.  i wish i have the money to buy them all:giggles:   what would be your top 2 picks if you were me?  i'm 5'4" asian.  i would say i'm the boring type who dress pretty conservatively.  most of my clothes are lighter soft color or blue.  i wanna something that i can wear casually (but still can dress up sometimes).  this would be my first long necklace, too!
> thanks in advance.


NewBe,
My first piece of VCA was the 10 motif YG MOP vintage alhambra.  I was hooked!   It did not take long for me to realize I needed another 10 MOP motif to attach.  I still wear a 10 motif at times and love it like the day it was given to me.  MOP is a great way to start your collection. It goes with everything and is so versatile--- Like TGG  I have also seen girls with MOP on at the pool.


----------



## kimber418

BBC said:


> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU TGG and tbbbjb for these awesome photos! I really do like the combinations and am excited to see if either will work for me.
> 
> Even though VCA does a lot of nice things with carnelian, I feel like it is not so popular, at least here. Perhaps it is not as "exciting" as turquoise or malachite. Consequently, I don't see as many photos here, so I had to request. Thanks so much!
> 
> Another thought did occur to me, and that is my non-VCA splurge last December was an amazing pair of Temple St. Clair earrings - moonstone clusters in gold with diamonds - the large size. I love TSCs moonstone necklaces, but even with the discount the store would give me, I cannot justify the price. TSC is popular, but does not hold value like VCA. I think the YG mop would go very well with these! Against black you can see theyre very blue, but against my skin they're much lighter, you only really see blue when the light hits them.
> 
> View attachment 2924785
> 
> 
> View attachment 2924777


BBC~
Your Temple St. Clair earrings are beautiful.  I love the shape of them and the color!


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> I'm so glad that you are considering TE. It's so sophisticated and beautiful.  What I found to be interesting is that it's easy to match two 10 motifs. The color doesn't really vary and the stripes or bands move with light ( unlike malachite or chalcedony). I was obsessive about the width of the bands etc until I saw the pieces IRL. In fact, I ordered one of my necklaces from Neimans and the other one from Betteridge and they match perfectly. You will understand once you see them.




I had not given TE any thought until I was perusing this entire thread and came across the pix you had posted.  When I saw the pic of your turquoise paired with your TE it was [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. 
I then remembered you mentioning TE to persons pondering the stone choices in the more current post in this thread. 
I love the way the yellow bands of the TE play off the 18kt YG. 
I think I will absolutely love TE if my SA can find pieces as beautiful as yours.


----------



## PennyD2911

BBC said:


> Penny, I feel like it's hard for me to be objective, because I'm not a huge fan of the magic.
> 
> 1. The shape of the Magic does not seem just proportionally larger than the vintage; to me, the shape seems a bit distorted...like a (dare I say it???) fake. ([emoji33] I said it!!! [emoji33]) The ONLY exception being the pave, because...well, of course, because it's pave. [emoji6]
> 
> 2. The Magic kinda looks ridiculous on me. It's too big. I remember putting on the Magic Letterwood a while back and thinking I look like Flava Flav with the clock around his neck. [emoji354]
> Not literally. [emoji317]
> 
> So clearly I am going to say get the 20. (Get the 20! Get the 20!) The MOP would of course look Ah-mazing with your onyx. And of course I am saying MOP because that's where my mind is right now, and it goes with what you already have, but get whatever makes your heart sing the most. [emoji4]
> 
> And YES! LOVE the details and the research - that's the funnest part!!!
> 
> And YES! We have a Nespresso and I find the cups they make are too small so I make a few in a large mug and perhaps have had too much caffeine! [emoji15] But I couldn't sleep last night knowing I am picking up my 10 today! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]




B, seriously, Flava Flav?? [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]

So excited for you to pickup your carnelian 10 today!!
Please share pix with us![emoji4]


----------



## ChaneLisette

BBC said:


> Penny, I feel like it's hard for me to be objective, because I'm not a huge fan of the magic.
> 
> 1. The shape of the Magic does not seem just proportionally larger than the vintage; to me, the shape seems a bit distorted...like a (dare I say it???) fake. ([emoji33] I said it!!! [emoji33]) The ONLY exception being the pave, because...well, of course, because it's pave. [emoji6]
> 
> 2. The Magic kinda looks ridiculous on me. It's too big. I remember putting on the Magic Letterwood a while back and thinking I look like Flava Flav with the clock around his neck. [emoji354]
> Not literally. [emoji317]
> 
> So clearly I am going to say get the 20. (Get the 20! Get the 20!) The MOP would of course look Ah-mazing with your onyx. And of course I am saying MOP because that's where my mind is right now, and it goes with what you already have, but get whatever makes your heart sing the most. [emoji4]
> 
> And YES! LOVE the details and the research - that's the funnest part!!!
> 
> And YES! We have a Nespresso and I find the cups they make are too small so I make a few in a large mug and perhaps have had too much caffeine! [emoji15] But I couldn't sleep last night knowing I am picking up my 10 today! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]




Hilarious!


----------



## stylemechanel

BBC said:


> Penny, I feel like it's hard for me to be objective, because I'm not a huge fan of the magic.
> 
> 1. The shape of the Magic does not seem just proportionally larger than the vintage; to me, the shape seems a bit distorted...like a (dare I say it???) fake. ([emoji33] I said it!!! [emoji33]) The ONLY exception being the pave, because...well, of course, because it's pave. [emoji6]
> 
> 2. The Magic kinda looks ridiculous on me. It's too big. I remember putting on the Magic Letterwood a while back and thinking I look like Flava Flav with the clock around his neck. [emoji354]
> Not literally. [emoji317]
> 
> So clearly I am going to say get the 20. (Get the 20! Get the 20!) The MOP would of course look Ah-mazing with your onyx. And of course I am saying MOP because that's where my mind is right now, and it goes with what you already have, but get whatever makes your heart sing the most. [emoji4]
> 
> And YES! LOVE the details and the research - that's the funnest part!!!
> 
> And YES! We have a Nespresso and I find the cups they make are too small so I make a few in a large mug and perhaps have had too much caffeine! [emoji15] But I couldn't sleep last night knowing I am picking up my 10 today! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]



:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## stylemechanel

HeidiDavis said:


> Happy Friday, ladies!  Hope you all are looking forward to happy wonderful weekend!  Here in Colorado, it's supposed to be beautiful!  Can't wait!
> 
> 
> I would love your opinions.  I just ordered the single motif MOP pendant.  I am still at the stage of trying to acquire staples that will go with most everything.  Once I do that, I can start looking at some of the more exotic, statement-making pieces.  Anyway, my only concern with the MOP (and I won't know till I can try it on) is that it might blend into my skin too much.  I have pinkish, freckly skin--not super pale, but definitely not olive.  For those of you who have MOP, is this a problem?  I have asked my SA to find one that is whiter and not so pink.  Do you think the MOP is a good choice, or would I be better off with the single motif in just YG?  Thanks in advance!  XOXO



Hi HeidiD! I think our coloring is similar. Here is a photo of my mop vintage bracelet held up to my neck. Your post is giving me pause to think about it in a necklace. 

Surprisingly this was my first piece of VCA ever.  I bought in in August of 2014 and last night was the first time I wore it. Mostly because I thought it would be too summery once I got it home. But I wore it with a Chanel black and white dress to a some what casual event and it was the perfect touch. It was my modern day pearls with my traditional pearls (mikimoto pearl studs). Every time I looked down at my wrist my heart smiled. It was so shiny and sparkly and just plain old happy looking.


----------



## stylemechanel

couturequeen said:


> I often wear my caranelian piece with any shades of browns, reds, yellows. It does work as a neutral and looks great when you pair it with pink or yellow gold accessories.
> 
> I'm glad you've asked the questions because I had never seen MOP paired with it and wow, yes, heart-stoppingly beautiful!



Hi couturequeen, thank you so much for your thoughts! I mostly wear cream, navy, black, camel, burgundy, and sage. I am going to wear a cream colored top when I go next week. But I also loved BBC's idea of taking in another top or scarf to see how it goes with those colors.

Yes - heart stoppingly beautiful - exactly! I'm going to take a photo if it is still in the display case - if not I'll ask her to pull them out. I need a photo to put in my closet so that I stop buying other things and focus on the prize.


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> Hi HeidiD! I think our coloring is similar. Here is a photo of my mop vintage bracelet held up to my neck. Your post is giving me pause to think about it in a necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly this was my first piece of VCA ever.  I bought in in August of 2014 and last night was the first time I wore it. Mostly because I thought it would be too summery once I got it home. But I wore it with a Chanel black and white dress to a some what casual event and it was the perfect touch. It was my modern day pearls with my traditional pearls (mikimoto pearl studs). Every time I looked down at my wrist my heart smiled. It was so shiny and sparkly and just plain old happy looking.




The MOP/YG combo looks beautiful on you!
We have the same skin tone and I'm thinking I need a MOP/YG pendant. [emoji4]


----------



## stylemechanel

PennyD2911 said:


> The MOP/YG combo looks beautiful on you!
> We have the same skin tone and I'm thinking I need a MOP/YG pendant. [emoji4]



We should be sisters on this one!!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

NewBe said:


> I have finally decide to get my first VCA 20 motif vintage necklace.  originally, i got my mind set on chalcedony/wg but my cousin thinks that mop/yp might be better because it is the classic.   after looking at all the gorgeous pictures out there (not limited to chalcedony and mop), seriously, i'm not really sure what to pick anymore.  i wish i have the money to buy them all:giggles:   what would be your top 2 picks if you were me?  i'm 5'4" asian.  i would say i'm the boring type who dress pretty conservatively.  most of my clothes are lighter soft color or blue.  i wanna something that i can wear casually (but still can dress up sometimes).  this would be my first long necklace, too!
> thanks in advance.



I finally picked up my 10 motif Turquoise WG today &#128516; The colour is so vibrant and much more vivid IRL than the photo. I am so happy and can't wait for another 10 or 20 Motif Turquoise to arrive in store so I can wear it longer although it could take a while.... I am just so happy considering I had to buy it without trying on as there's no availability anywhere. &#128525;


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> We should be sisters on this one!!!!




Yes![emoji177]


----------



## PennyD2911

Natalie j said:


> I finally picked up my 10 motif Turquoise WG today [emoji1] The colour is so vibrant and much more vivid IRL than the photo. I am so happy and can't wait for another 10 or 20 Motif Turquoise to arrive in store so I can wear it longer although it could take a while.... I am just so happy considering I had to buy it without trying on as there's no availability anywhere. [emoji7]




Gorgeous color!
Congrats~


----------



## HeidiDavis

kimber418 said:


> Hi Heidi!  Have fun in Colorado!   We used to go every spring break when the kids were in school.  It was such a special place to visit.   My daughter has your coloring and she recieved the MOP vintage alhambra single pendant as a wedding gift from her husband.  It looks beautiful on her.   She wears it all the time.   I hope it works for you!




Hi Kimber!  You are so sweet!  Yes, Colorado is a fun place to be in the spring!  Where did your family go to ski?  My DH is skiing up at Copper Mountain today.  


I think the MOP pendant is going to work just fine, based on all of the input I've received from you lovely ladies.  How sweet that your daughter's hubby bought hers for her!  Not only is it beautiful, but now it will always have special sentimental value for her!


----------



## HeidiDavis

stylemechanel said:


> Hi HeidiD! I think our coloring is similar. Here is a photo of my mop vintage bracelet held up to my neck. Your post is giving me pause to think about it in a necklace.
> 
> Surprisingly this was my first piece of VCA ever.  I bought in in August of 2014 and last night was the first time I wore it. Mostly because I thought it would be too summery once I got it home. But I wore it with a Chanel black and white dress to a some what casual event and it was the perfect touch. It was my modern day pearls with my traditional pearls (mikimoto pearl studs). Every time I looked down at my wrist my heart smiled. It was so shiny and sparkly and just plain old happy looking.




Wow, that is gorgeous!  That creamy color really pops on you!!!  Now I'm even more exited to get mine!   Thanks for helping me out and posting that pic!


----------



## HeidiDavis

BBC said:


> Penny, I feel like it's hard for me to be objective, because I'm not a huge fan of the magic.
> 
> 1. The shape of the Magic does not seem just proportionally larger than the vintage; to me, the shape seems a bit distorted...like a (dare I say it???) fake. ([emoji33] I said it!!! [emoji33]) The ONLY exception being the pave, because...well, of course, because it's pave. [emoji6]
> 
> 2. The Magic kinda looks ridiculous on me. It's too big. I remember putting on the Magic Letterwood a while back and thinking I look like Flava Flav with the clock around his neck. [emoji354]
> Not literally. [emoji317]
> 
> So clearly I am going to say get the 20. (Get the 20! Get the 20!) The MOP would of course look Ah-mazing with your onyx. And of course I am saying MOP because that's where my mind is right now, and it goes with what you already have, but get whatever makes your heart sing the most. [emoji4]
> 
> And YES! LOVE the details and the research - that's the funnest part!!!
> 
> And YES! We have a Nespresso and I find the cups they make are too small so I make a few in a large mug and perhaps have had too much caffeine! [emoji15] But I couldn't sleep last night knowing I am picking up my 10 today! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]




So funny!  And I'm glad I'm not the only one who lies awake at night pondering my purchases and waiting excitedly for morning to come!  Lol.


----------



## Notorious Pink

PennyD2911 said:


> B, seriously, Flava Flav?? [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> So excited for you to pickup your carnelian 10 today!!
> Please share pix with us![emoji4]




I'm sorry, but that is *exactly* what I looked like (not)!

Maybe I have to think like Diana Vreeland and let my eye adjust. But it does not matter right now because I have too many other items on my list! I could see a magic letterwood possibly happening, but only as an added layer - never say never. 

Yes, I do get a little silly when it's not enough sleep + too much caffeine. My boys think I'm a riot. [emoji41]

Anyway....we have a winner! Perfect match!

Unfortunately this is all I can do for right now, I am stuck at School of Rock while the boys have lessons (and yes, the wall matches my hair, too!) more pics to come later, of course.

It's LOVE!!!


----------



## stylemechanel

Natalie j said:


> I finally picked up my 10 motif Turquoise WG today [emoji1] The colour is so vibrant and much more vivid IRL than the photo. I am so happy and can't wait for another 10 or 20 Motif Turquoise to arrive in store so I can wear it longer although it could take a while.... I am just so happy considering I had to buy it without trying on as there's no availability anywhere. [emoji7]






Congrats!!! You are right, that turquoise really pops! I hope it makes you smile every time you wear it.


----------



## stylemechanel

BBC said:


> I'm sorry, but that is *exactly* what I looked like (not)!
> 
> Maybe I have to think like Diana Vreeland and let my eye adjust. But it does not matter right now because I have too many other items on my list! I could see a magic letterwood possibly happening, but only as an added layer - never say never.
> 
> Yes, I do get a little silly when it's not enough sleep + too much caffeine. My boys think I'm a riot. [emoji41]
> 
> Anyway....we have a winner! Perfect match!
> 
> Unfortunately this is all I can do for right now, I am stuck at School of Rock while the boys have lessons (and yes, the wall matches my hair, too!) more pics to come later, of course.
> 
> It's LOVE!!!
> 
> View attachment 2928290




It looks beautiful on your neck BBC, and perfect with your skin tone.

Would you mind if I asked you a question? Did you see any other carnelian pieces in shades that were a little more earth tone? In my mind I have the perfect shade of carnelian . Maybe it's a "if wishes were fishes" thing. 

Anyway it looks great on you!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

stylemechanel said:


> It looks beautiful on your neck BBC, and perfect with your skin tone.
> 
> Would you mind if I asked you a question? Did you see any other carnelian pieces in shades that were a little more earth tone? In my mind I have the perfect shade of carnelian . Maybe it's a "if wishes were fishes" thing.
> 
> Anyway it looks great on you!!!




Quite honestly, they almost all look the same to me, at least in the boutique. I'll see a few online or on eBay that look too orangey for my taste. But I have to say that I haven't been in a VCA boutique with great lighting for color (the one at Bergdorfs is too dark!!!) The diamonds sparkle nicely, but nothing really beats natural light. And of course I've always looked for a particular shade. I don't think you're going to find anything much more earth tone in carnelian, though, because it needs to be different from TE or letterwood.

Thank you!!!! I am thrilled!


----------



## PennyD2911

BBC said:


> I'm sorry, but that is *exactly* what I looked like (not)!
> 
> Maybe I have to think like Diana Vreeland and let my eye adjust. But it does not matter right now because I have too many other items on my list! I could see a magic letterwood possibly happening, but only as an added layer - never say never.
> 
> Yes, I do get a little silly when it's not enough sleep + too much caffeine. My boys think I'm a riot. [emoji41]
> 
> Anyway....we have a winner! Perfect match!
> 
> Unfortunately this is all I can do for right now, I am stuck at School of Rock while the boys have lessons (and yes, the wall matches my hair, too!) more pics to come later, of course.
> 
> It's LOVE!!!
> 
> View attachment 2928290




Perfect! Congratulations ~
I think the carnelian is going to be a gorgeous compliment to your Rouge H Birkin 35 and your overall style![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## NewBe

Natalie j said:


> I finally picked up my 10 motif Turquoise WG today &#128516; The colour is so vibrant and much more vivid IRL than the photo. I am so happy and can't wait for another 10 or 20 Motif Turquoise to arrive in store so I can wear it longer although it could take a while.... I am just so happy considering I had to buy it without trying on as there's no availability anywhere. &#128525;



gorgeous!  congrats!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> I'm sorry, but that is *exactly* what I looked like (not)!
> 
> Maybe I have to think like Diana Vreeland and let my eye adjust. But it does not matter right now because I have too many other items on my list! I could see a magic letterwood possibly happening, but only as an added layer - never say never.
> 
> Yes, I do get a little silly when it's not enough sleep + too much caffeine. My boys think I'm a riot. [emoji41]
> 
> Anyway....we have a winner! Perfect match!
> 
> Unfortunately this is all I can do for right now, I am stuck at School of Rock while the boys have lessons (and yes, the wall matches my hair, too!) more pics to come later, of course.
> 
> It's LOVE!!!
> 
> View attachment 2928290


 Looks beautiful!! 
 Perfect for you


----------



## stylemechanel

BBC said:


> Quite honestly, they almost all look the same to me, at least in the boutique. I'll see a few online or on eBay that look too orangey for my taste. But I have to say that I haven't been in a VCA boutique with great lighting for color (the one at Bergdorfs is too dark!!!) The diamonds sparkle nicely, but nothing really beats natural light. And of course I've always looked for a particular shade. I don't think you're going to find anything much more earth tone in carnelian, though, because it needs to be different from TE or letterwood.
> 
> Thank you!!!! I am thrilled!



Thank you BBC! I will see what they have. I have my heart set on finding the right tone for me  so I may end up moving in another direction. I hope I am pleasantly surprised that whatever they have works on me.

Again, Congrats! You must be beaming!


----------



## perleegirl

Natalie j said:


> I finally picked up my 10 motif Turquoise WG today [emoji1] The colour is so vibrant and much more vivid IRL than the photo. I am so happy and can't wait for another 10 or 20 Motif Turquoise to arrive in store so I can wear it longer although it could take a while.... I am just so happy considering I had to buy it without trying on as there's no availability anywhere. [emoji7]




Very pretty! U are so fortunate to have any turquoise! Enjoy wearing it!


----------



## hopingoneday

BBC said:


> I'm sorry, but that is *exactly* what I looked like (not)!
> 
> Maybe I have to think like Diana Vreeland and let my eye adjust. But it does not matter right now because I have too many other items on my list! I could see a magic letterwood possibly happening, but only as an added layer - never say never.
> 
> Yes, I do get a little silly when it's not enough sleep + too much caffeine. My boys think I'm a riot. [emoji41]
> 
> Anyway....we have a winner! Perfect match!
> 
> Unfortunately this is all I can do for right now, I am stuck at School of Rock while the boys have lessons (and yes, the wall matches my hair, too!) more pics to come later, of course.
> 
> It's LOVE!!!
> 
> View attachment 2928290




Gorgeous on you - my god! Perfect perfect color.


----------



## hopingoneday

stylemechanel said:


> Hi HeidiD! I think our coloring is similar. Here is a photo of my mop vintage bracelet held up to my neck. Your post is giving me pause to think about it in a necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly this was my first piece of VCA ever.  I bought in in August of 2014 and last night was the first time I wore it. Mostly because I thought it would be too summery once I got it home. But I wore it with a Chanel black and white dress to a some what casual event and it was the perfect touch. It was my modern day pearls with my traditional pearls (mikimoto pearl studs). Every time I looked down at my wrist my heart smiled. It was so shiny and sparkly and just plain old happy looking.




Stylemechanel, It looks beautiful on you. I hope now you've broken the ice, you will find it easy to wear. It's a lovely necklace


----------



## einseine

Natalie j said:


> I finally picked up my 10 motif Turquoise WG today &#128516; The colour is so vibrant and much more vivid IRL than the photo. I am so happy and can't wait for another 10 or 20 Motif Turquoise to arrive in store so I can wear it longer although it could take a while.... I am just so happy considering I had to buy it without trying on as there's no availability anywhere. &#128525;



Congrats!!!  They say it is difficult to find just to find turquoise, and more difficult to find your favorite shade/tone.  Happy for you!!!  I am considering purchasing turquoise 20 motif X WG, too!!!  But, I am not sure if the blue color works on my skin tone.....


----------



## stylemechanel

hopingoneday said:


> Stylemechanel, It looks beautiful on you. I hope now you've broken the ice, you will find it easy to wear. It's a lovely necklace



Thank you so much hopingoneday!  I am finding that I do not have confidence in my wardrobe choices and accessories. I am a work in progress with that. But yes, I will ease into it - hopefully much more in the spring and summer. Judging by today, summer is coming way too fast.


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> It looks beautiful on your neck BBC, and perfect with your skin tone.
> 
> Would you mind if I asked you a question? Did you see any other carnelian pieces in shades that were a little more earth tone? In my mind I have the perfect shade of carnelian . Maybe it's a "if wishes were fishes" thing.
> 
> Anyway it looks great on you!!!




smc -  
By earth tone, are you looking for more of an orange base color like terra cotta, or more brown base like burgundy?

The carnelian appears to lean more toward the brown base red like burgundy, but still projects a definite red . Perhaps the letterwood would be something to consider if you are wanting more brown. I've only seen pix, but it reminds me of the color of cherry wood furniture.  Overall it's brown, but there's just enough red to know its there. 

Don't you wish VCA had a magic color stone that worked perfectly on whoever was wearing it? LOL
I'm sure you will find your "magic color". [emoji746]


----------



## fashion_junky

Natalie j said:


> I finally picked up my 10 motif Turquoise WG today [emoji1] The colour is so vibrant and much more vivid IRL than the photo. I am so happy and can't wait for another 10 or 20 Motif Turquoise to arrive in store so I can wear it longer although it could take a while.... I am just so happy considering I had to buy it without trying on as there's no availability anywhere. [emoji7]




That is stunning!!! I am so envious that you were able to find it in turquoise!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Florasun

Hi everyone! It has been a long time since I checked in, I'm glad to see this thread is still going strong. I'm hoping one of you can answer a question for me. Does VCA make vintage Alhambra earclips  in chalcedony? If the do, do you have any idea what the price is? I want to do a little research before I contact an SA. TIA!


----------



## Coconuts40

Natalie j said:


> I finally picked up my 10 motif Turquoise WG today &#128516; The colour is so vibrant and much more vivid IRL than the photo. I am so happy and can't wait for another 10 or 20 Motif Turquoise to arrive in store so I can wear it longer although it could take a while.... I am just so happy considering I had to buy it without trying on as there's no availability anywhere. &#128525;



Wow Natalie,  Congratulations, how stunning.  It looks like a perfect turquoise!

I have been trying to get one for the longest time, but living in Canada, I think we are the last to get any turquoise  The best I could do was a pair of sweet earrings.  

Enjoy!


----------



## Coconuts40

BBC said:


> I'm sorry, but that is *exactly* what I looked like (not)!
> 
> Maybe I have to think like Diana Vreeland and let my eye adjust. But it does not matter right now because I have too many other items on my list! I could see a magic letterwood possibly happening, but only as an added layer - never say never.
> 
> Yes, I do get a little silly when it's not enough sleep + too much caffeine. My boys think I'm a riot. [emoji41]
> 
> Anyway....we have a winner! Perfect match!
> 
> Unfortunately this is all I can do for right now, I am stuck at School of Rock while the boys have lessons (and yes, the wall matches my hair, too!) more pics to come later, of course.
> 
> It's LOVE!!!
> 
> View attachment 2928290




Stunning, it looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## Coconuts40

stylemechanel said:


> Hi HeidiD! I think our coloring is similar. Here is a photo of my mop vintage bracelet held up to my neck. Your post is giving me pause to think about it in a necklace.
> 
> Surprisingly this was my first piece of VCA ever.  I bought in in August of 2014 and last night was the first time I wore it. Mostly because I thought it would be too summery once I got it home. But I wore it with a Chanel black and white dress to a some what casual event and it was the perfect touch. It was my modern day pearls with my traditional pearls (mikimoto pearl studs). Every time I looked down at my wrist my heart smiled. It was so shiny and sparkly and just plain old happy looking.



Stylemechanel, this looks so beautiful with your coloring.  With a Chanel black and white dress...perfection!

I was in the same predicament as you...I purchased my MOP in September 2014, and thought it was such a shame because I wouldn't enjoy it until the next summer.  However, I feel I have truly loved wearing it this winter.  It really brightens my outfits and adds a lift.  I am so happy with it, and now feel it is something I can wear all year round.


----------



## fashion_junky

Coconuts40 said:


> Wow Natalie,  Congratulations, how stunning.  It looks like a perfect turquoise!
> 
> 
> 
> I have been trying to get one for the longest time, but living in Canada, I think we are the last to get any turquoise  The best I could do was a pair of sweet earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!




I was thinking the same thing...when I asked about turquoise recently at Birk's, I was pretty much told I was out of luck and there was next to no chance of getting anything in turquoise.


----------



## Coconuts40

fashion_junky said:


> I was thinking the same thing...when I asked about turquoise recently at Birk's, I was pretty much told I was out of luck and there was next to no chance of getting anything in turquoise.



I was told the same thing. I think, even if turquoise does become available one day, we will likely be the last to receive it .


----------



## NewBe

Florasun said:


> Hi everyone! It has been a long time since I checked in, I'm glad to see this thread is still going strong. I'm hoping one of you can answer a question for me. Does VCA make vintage Alhambra earclips  in chalcedony? If the do, do you have any idea what the price is? I want to do a little research before I contact an SA. TIA!




Ha...I know the answer.  Unfortunately, they don't.  I have checked with couple SA in the States and also confirm with the SA at Place Vendome.  I was told that the color is too transparent and you might see the stud so that's why they don't make them.  I really wished they did.  The closest would be MOP/WG.


----------



## Florasun

NewBe said:


> I have finally decide to get my first VCA 20 motif vintage necklace.  originally, i got my mind set on chalcedony/wg but my cousin thinks that mop/yp might be better because it is the classic.   after looking at all the gorgeous pictures out there (not limited to chalcedony and mop), seriously, i'm not really sure what to pick anymore.  i wish i have the money to buy them all:giggles:   what would be your top 2 picks if you were me?  i'm 5'4" asian.  i would say i'm the boring type who dress pretty conservatively.  most of my clothes are lighter soft color or blue.  i wanna something that i can wear casually (but still can dress up sometimes).  this would be my first long necklace, too!
> thanks in advance.





Metrowestmama said:


> I agree with Penny and Susie. I'll also add that the MOP I got I don't regret getting it as my first piece. It is a classic and can be worn with so many things. Though I too love the chalcedony. *One idea is to get the 20 motif and then maybe get a single motif pendant in the chalcedony. That is what I did. *


*
*
My 2 cents. I started with the single motif YG MOP, decided there wasn't enough oomph, sold it, and bought the 20 motif. I love the 20 and I am grateful to have it, but find that I don't wear it very often because it is a lot of necklace. I wish I had purchased the 10 motif mop. I can see myself wearing that a lot more often. It would look great peeking out from the collar of a summer shirt just as well as it would with your LBD. Since I already had the bracelet I could have used it to extend the 10 - it makes a nice length.
So, my suggestion is to get a 10 motif YGMOP, and a single chalcedony, as Metrowestmama suggested.


----------



## NewBe

Is this the Magic Alhambra long necklace, 1 motif that you guys have been talking about lately?
http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/VCARO3M700/magic-alhambra-long-necklace-1-motif
I just saw it on the VCA website.


----------



## Florasun

NewBe said:


> Ha...I know the answer.  Unfortunately, they don't.  I have checked with couple SA in the States and also confirm with the SA at Place Vendome.  I was told that the color is too transparent and you might see the stud so that's why they don't make them.  I really wished they did.  The closest would be MOP/WG.



Ohhhh darn. I recently fell in love with chalcedony after seeing my neighbors VCA bracelet. Unfortunately I don't wear necklaces or bracelets often, but I would wear the heck out of some earclips. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## PennyD2911

NewBe said:


> Is this the Magic Alhambra long necklace, 1 motif that you guys have been talking about lately?
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/VCARO3M700/magic-alhambra-long-necklace-1-motif
> 
> I just saw it on the VCA website.




Yes, that is pendant. VCA is adding MOP, Onyx, Carnelian and Diamond Pave to its existing offering of Letterwood and Malachite.  These will be available in the U.S. market next month.


----------



## einseine

Today's combo, 2015 holiday pendant and 2 X 10 motif in onyx.  I am wondering which alhambra motif necklace in WG I should add.  I have carnelian and solid PG, but no WG necklace!!!  20 motif turquoise???   I'll go to the boutique to try on Magic Long Pendant just to see how it looks on me.  Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## PennyD2911

einseine said:


> Today's combo, 2015 holiday pendant and 2 X 10 motif in onyx.  I am wondering which alhambra motif necklace in WG I should add.  I have carnelian and solid PG, but no WG necklace!!!  20 motif turquoise???   I'll go to the boutique to try on Magic Long Pendant just to see how it looks on me.  Thank you for letting me share!




Perfect as always! [emoji4]


----------



## kimber418

Natalie j said:


> I finally picked up my 10 motif Turquoise WG today &#128516; The colour is so vibrant and much more vivid IRL than the photo. I am so happy and can't wait for another 10 or 20 Motif Turquoise to arrive in store so I can wear it longer although it could take a while.... I am just so happy considering I had to buy it without trying on as there's no availability anywhere. &#128525;


Natalie,
Congrats on you 10 motif WG Turquoise!  It is stunning!   Did you special order it or did they get one in for you?  So happy it is still available!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Florasun said:


> Ohhhh darn. I recently fell in love with chalcedony after seeing my neighbors VCA bracelet. Unfortunately I don't wear necklaces or bracelets often, but I would wear the heck out of some earclips. Thanks for letting me know!



The rose de Noel ear clips  are available in chalcedony and 
are TDF.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> Today's combo, 2015 holiday pendant and 2 X 10 motif in onyx.  I am wondering which alhambra motif necklace in WG I should add.  I have carnelian and solid PG, but no WG necklace!!!  20 motif turquoise???   I'll go to the boutique to try on Magic Long Pendant just to see how it looks on me.  Thank you for letting me share!


Turquoise would look stunning on you if you can find it.


----------



## kimber418

BBC said:


> I'm sorry, but that is *exactly* what I looked like (not)!
> 
> Maybe I have to think like Diana Vreeland and let my eye adjust. But it does not matter right now because I have too many other items on my list! I could see a magic letterwood possibly happening, but only as an added layer - never say never.
> 
> Yes, I do get a little silly when it's not enough sleep + too much caffeine. My boys think I'm a riot. [emoji41]
> 
> Anyway....we have a winner! Perfect match!
> 
> Unfortunately this is all I can do for right now, I am stuck at School of Rock while the boys have lessons (and yes, the wall matches my hair, too!) more pics to come later, of course.
> 
> It's LOVE!!!
> 
> View attachment 2928290


Beautiful!


----------



## kimber418

einseine said:


> Today's combo, 2015 holiday pendant and 2 X 10 motif in onyx.  I am wondering which alhambra motif necklace in WG I should add.  I have carnelian and solid PG, but no WG necklace!!!  20 motif turquoise???   I'll go to the boutique to try on Magic Long Pendant just to see how it looks on me.  Thank you for letting me share!


einseine,

The 20 onyx looks gorgeous with your hair color and the holiday pendant.  Perfect!  Do you still have your Perlee diamond clover bracelet?  Love the look today!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> smc -
> By earth tone, are you looking for more of an orange base color like terra cotta, or more brown base like burgundy?
> 
> The carnelian appears to lean more toward the brown base red like burgundy, but still projects a definite red . Perhaps the letterwood would be something to consider if you are wanting more brown. I've only seen pix, but it reminds me of the color of cherry wood furniture.  Overall it's brown, but there's just enough red to know its there.
> 
> Don't you wish VCA had a magic color stone that worked perfectly on whoever was wearing it? LOL
> I'm sure you will find your "magic color". [emoji746]


 I truly believe that magic color is gray mother of pearl.
It's so beautiful and changes with the light.
It seems to be universally flattering...alas the elusive unicorn....


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> I truly believe that magic color is gray mother of pearl.
> It's so beautiful and changes with the light.
> It seems to be universally flattering...alas the elusive unicorn....




It's odd that VCA would offer Gray MOP in the Pure Alhambra but not in the vintage.  I thought after the 2014 Holiday Pendant they were "testing" the market to see if there was a niche for it in the Alhambra line.  Apparently not. 
Vintage Alhambra in gray MOP/PG would be really pretty.


----------



## Sparkledolll

kimber418 said:


> Natalie,
> Congrats on you 10 motif WG Turquoise!  It is stunning!   Did you special order it or did they get one in for you?  So happy it is still available!



Thank you so much for your kind words Ladies! I asked about Turquoise back in Feb this year and was told pretty much the same as everyone that it's rare and might not be available anymore! 2 weeks later my SA texted me to say that she received the 10 motif and 2 rings. I had to put down a deposit to secure it and Can pick it up whenever. I asked again yesteday when the next 5/10/20 motif might come in and was told that I'm lucky to get my 10 motif and there's no guarantee that anymore will come! I love the look of the 20+10 motif so I am back to waiting for the next pieces to come...so no, mine is not a special order. My SA said she can't pass any SO for Turquiose right now. The pic on the right I attached my sweets bracelet to the 10 motif to make it longer. Thanks for letting me share my joy Ladies!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

Natalie j said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words Ladies! I asked about Turquoise back in Feb this year and was told pretty much the same as everyone that it's rare and might not be available anymore! 2 weeks later my SA texted me to say that she received the 10 motif and 2 rings. I had to put down a deposit to secure it and Can pick it up whenever. I asked again yesteday when the next 5/10/20 motif might come in and was told that I'm lucky to get my 10 motif and there's no guarantee that anymore will come! I love the look of the 20+10 motif so I am back to waiting for the next pieces to come...so no, mine is not a special order. My SA said she can't pass any SO for Turquiose right now. The pic on the right I attached my sweets bracelet to the 10 motif to make it longer. Thanks for letting me share my joy Ladies!!!




The color of the turquoise in your 10 is so beautiful. 
Turquoise is my favorite color. [emoji4]


----------



## Sparkledolll

BBC said:


> I'm sorry, but that is *exactly* what I looked like (not)!
> 
> Maybe I have to think like Diana Vreeland and let my eye adjust. But it does not matter right now because I have too many other items on my list! I could see a magic letterwood possibly happening, but only as an added layer - never say never.
> 
> Yes, I do get a little silly when it's not enough sleep + too much caffeine. My boys think I'm a riot. [emoji41]
> 
> Anyway....we have a winner! Perfect match!
> 
> Unfortunately this is all I can do for right now, I am stuck at School of Rock while the boys have lessons (and yes, the wall matches my hair, too!) more pics to come later, of course.
> 
> It's LOVE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2928290





einseine said:


> Today's combo, 2015 holiday pendant and 2 X 10 motif in onyx.  I am wondering which alhambra motif necklace in WG I should add.  I have carnelian and solid PG, but no WG necklace!!!  20 motif turquoise???   I'll go to the boutique to try on Magic Long Pendant just to see how it looks on me.  Thank you for letting me share!



BBC, The Carnelian is stunning on you! I did try it on before but totally wrong for my skin tone but on you, it just works. Congrats! 

This is just so chic Einseine! Beautiful!


----------



## I'll take two

Congrats ladies !! &#128516;
Lovely choices 



Natalie j said:


> I finally picked up my 10 motif Turquoise WG today &#128516; The colour is so vibrant and much more vivid IRL than the photo. I am so happy and can't wait for another 10 or 20 Motif Turquoise to arrive in store so I can wear it longer although it could take a while.... I am just so happy considering I had to buy it without trying on as there's no availability anywhere. &#128525;





BBC said:


> I'm sorry, but that is *exactly* what I looked like (not)!
> 
> Maybe I have to think like Diana Vreeland and let my eye adjust. But it does not matter right now because I have too many other items on my list! I could see a magic letterwood possibly happening, but only as an added layer - never say never.
> 
> Yes, I do get a little silly when it's not enough sleep + too much caffeine. My boys think I'm a riot. [emoji41]
> 
> Anyway....we have a winner! Perfect match!
> 
> Unfortunately this is all I can do fvvor right now, I am stuck at School of Rock while the boys have lessons (and yes, the wall matches my hair, too!) more pics to come later, of course.
> 
> It's LOVE!!!
> 
> View attachment 2928290



The long magic pave white gold pendant is £18,700 including vat . Launch date 1st April in the UK 
A very wearable piece . I removed the large magic pave motif from my bracelet and it has been one of my most worn pieces which is why I also purchased one in rose gold .
I found the chain to be a little too light weight when worn long so have ordered a heavier one In the meantime I have been wearing it long with a 20 motif which my daughter has said is very Boho Chic .......



einseine said:


> Hi sbelle!!!  I have been researching extensively!! hehe.  Magic Alhambra Necklace (in the pic) is $26000.  On Japan's website, it is Y2889000.  So, the long one may be about $26500???
> 
> I really need alhambra necklace in WG.  10-motif diamond is too expensive, so I am considering the pave.  Or, 20 motif in turquoise x WG...



I have never been into yellow gold but when I see this lovely combo it is almost enough to make start a yellow gold collection even though I already have them in white gold  



tbbbjb said:


> TexasGirlieGirl (AKA TGG) 's Beautiful Vintage Alhambra Carnelian and MOP necklaces:


----------



## hopingoneday

einseine said:


> Today's combo, 2015 holiday pendant and 2 X 10 motif in onyx.  I am wondering which alhambra motif necklace in WG I should add.  I have carnelian and solid PG, but no WG necklace!!!  20 motif turquoise???   I'll go to the boutique to try on Magic Long Pendant just to see how it looks on me.  Thank you for letting me share!




Looks beautiful on you!!!


----------



## hopingoneday

texasgirliegirl said:


> I truly believe that magic color is gray mother of pearl.
> It's so beautiful and changes with the light.
> It seems to be universally flattering...alas the elusive unicorn....




TGG, I agree 100%!


----------



## hopingoneday

I'll take two said:


> Congrats ladies !! [emoji1]
> 
> Lovely choices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The long magic pave white gold pendant is £18,700 including vat . Launch date 1st April in the UK
> 
> A very wearable piece . I removed the large magic pave motif from my bracelet and it has been one of my most worn pieces which is why I also purchased one in rose gold .
> 
> I found the chain to be a little too light weight when worn long so have ordered a heavier one In the meantime I have been wearing it long with a 20 motif which my daughter has said is very Boho Chic .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never been into yellow gold but when I see this lovely combo it is almost enough to make start a yellow gold collection even though I already have them in white gold




Can I ask your height? I've never tried one on, because I'm a shorty and like BBC was afraid I'd tilt in the rapper direction too


----------



## Sparkledolll

I'll take two said:


> Congrats ladies !! &#128516;
> Lovely choices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The long magic pave white gold pendant is £18,700 including vat . Launch date 1st April in the UK
> A very wearable piece . I removed the large magic pave motif from my bracelet and it has been one of my most worn pieces which is why I also purchased one in rose gold .
> I found the chain to be a little too light weight when worn long so have ordered a heavier one In the meantime I have been wearing it long with a 20 motif which my daughter has said is very Boho Chic
> 
> Thank you I'll take two. Do you have any modeling pic of your 20 motif with the pave? I was thinking of doing something similar so I would love to see this!


----------



## blackromantic

VCA sweet~^__^ ~~~red heart


----------



## Florasun

texasgirliegirl said:


> The rose de Noel ear clips  are available in chalcedony and
> are TDF.



Thanks, TGG! I'll bet they are! I'm going to scurry off and look for photos now.


----------



## Florasun

blackromantic said:


> VCA sweet~^__^ ~~~red heart
> View attachment 2928868



Congrats on your carnelian! I also want to say I loooove you blouse!


----------



## Glamslam

peppers90 said:


> Have not posted in quite a while!  Here is my newest addition,
> Alhambra watch



Stunning! I love your VCA collection&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Notorious Pink

Penny, TGG, Stylemechanel, Hopingoneday, Coconuts40, Kimber418, Natalie j, Illtaketwo:

[emoji253]THANK YOU!!![emoji253]

I am thrilled. I really waited way too long to get my first 10 motif....future purchases are not going to be so spaced apart, I suspect! Yes, the color is perfect, and it totally suits me...wearing it to dinner last night, I felt like it was already a part of me. [emoji4]

I agree that gray mop is probably universally flattering, and I really don't understand why it isn't more available....the turquoise issue I understand, but mop?


----------



## Notorious Pink

einseine said:


> Today's combo, 2015 holiday pendant and 2 X 10 motif in onyx.  I am wondering which alhambra motif necklace in WG I should add.  I have carnelian and solid PG, but no WG necklace!!!  20 motif turquoise???   I'll go to the boutique to try on Magic Long Pendant just to see how it looks on me.  Thank you for letting me share!




See now, this, einseine......THIS is a dangerous pic! Beautiful, classic, suits you so well, and I really love how these lengths go together. I can see getting two matching 10s (!), as I can also see how beautiful that holiday pendant is. It doesn't make me regret not getting one, but I really appreciate how beautiful it is on you. [emoji254]


----------



## Myke518

Natalie j said:


> I'll take two said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats ladies !! [emoji1]
> 
> Lovely choices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The long magic pave white gold pendant is £18,700 including vat . Launch date 1st April in the UK
> 
> A very wearable piece . I removed the large magic pave motif from my bracelet and it has been one of my most worn pieces which is why I also purchased one in rose gold .
> 
> I found the chain to be a little too light weight when worn long so have ordered a heavier one In the meantime I have been wearing it long with a 20 motif which my daughter has said is very Boho Chic
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you I'll take two. Do you have any modeling pic of your 20 motif with the pave? I was thinking of doing something similar so I would love to see this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 yes please modeling pics please!
Click to expand...


----------



## fashion_junky

Natalie j said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words Ladies! I asked about Turquoise back in Feb this year and was told pretty much the same as everyone that it's rare and might not be available anymore! 2 weeks later my SA texted me to say that she received the 10 motif and 2 rings. I had to put down a deposit to secure it and Can pick it up whenever. I asked again yesteday when the next 5/10/20 motif might come in and was told that I'm lucky to get my 10 motif and there's no guarantee that anymore will come! I love the look of the 20+10 motif so I am back to waiting for the next pieces to come...so no, mine is not a special order. My SA said she can't pass any SO for Turquiose right now. The pic on the right I attached my sweets bracelet to the 10 motif to make it longer. Thanks for letting me share my joy Ladies!!!




Do you remember what turquoise rings they had available? I've been looking for one...


----------



## Notorious Pink

Had a little playtime this morning...will probably post on the Hermès matching thread, too. I think one of these needs to be my new avatar.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Hi sweetie, I'm very interested in the new pave Magic pendant that will be launching in April, however I'm not sure if it will be as easy to wear as the pave Magic pendant that currently is offered? Being that the current one has a way shorter chain compared to the new one and also it does not have a bell/loop attached to it. Which do you prefer and what are your over all thoughts on these 2? Thanks so much in advance!

By the way, your new rose gold Magic is amazing, congrats!!! 














I'll take two said:


> Congrats ladies !! &#128516;
> Lovely choices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The long magic pave white gold pendant is £18,700 including vat . Launch date 1st April in the UK
> A very wearable piece . I removed the large magic pave motif from my bracelet and it has been one of my most worn pieces which is why I also purchased one in rose gold .
> I found the chain to be a little too light weight when worn long so have ordered a heavier one In the meantime I have been wearing it long with a 20 motif which my daughter has said is very Boho Chic .......
> 
> 
> 
> I have never been into yellow gold but when I see this lovely combo it is almost enough to make start a yellow gold collection even though I already have them in white gold


----------



## Sparkledolll

fashion_junky said:


> Do you remember what turquoise rings they had available? I've been looking for one...




Yes, it was the vintage Alhambra ring with one diamond.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Had a little playtime this morning...will probably post on the Hermès matching thread, too. I think one of these needs to be my new avatar.
> 
> View attachment 2929101
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929103
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929105
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929106



Love it!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hopingoneday said:


> Can I ask your height? I've never tried one on, because I'm a shorty and like BBC was afraid I'd tilt in the rapper direction too



I can't pull those off, either.....
In fact, the pave version appears even more rapper-style IMO.
Perhaps this is my way of rationalizing away such a huge potential expense...


----------



## PennyD2911

BBC said:


> Had a little playtime this morning...will probably post on the Hermès matching thread, too. I think one of these needs to be my new avatar.
> 
> View attachment 2929101
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929103
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929105
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929106




[emoji7]GORGEOUS[emoji7]


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> Today's combo, 2015 holiday pendant and 2 X 10 motif in onyx.  I am wondering which alhambra motif necklace in WG I should add.  I have carnelian and solid PG, but no WG necklace!!!  20 motif turquoise???   I'll go to the boutique to try on Magic Long Pendant just to see how it looks on me.  Thank you for letting me share!


How stunning!!!! Love the tones with your sweater!


----------



## Handbag Goddess

Ann's Fabulous Finds has a 10 motif WG MOP available!!!
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/co...s-mother-of-pearl-vintage-alhambra-necklace-2

VERY tempting!!!  It seems to have been relisted as I remember seeing it earlier.  Should I do it as I already have a 10 WG MOP and could join them to make a 20 or should I just purchase one through my SA?  Having reservations and I don't know why


----------



## mikeyta

BBC said:


> Had a little playtime this morning...will probably post on the Hermès matching thread, too. I think one of these needs to be my new avatar.
> 
> View attachment 2929101
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929103
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929105
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929106


beautiful combo


----------



## stylemechanel

To all you ladies providing me with gorgeous eye candy pictures thank you!!! Every single one of them is so pretty! 

Sorry I can't seem to multi quote.


----------



## stylemechanel

Coconuts40 said:


> Stylemechanel, this looks so beautiful with your coloring.  With a Chanel black and white dress...perfection!
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the same predicament as you...I purchased my MOP in September 2014, and thought it was such a shame because I wouldn't enjoy it until the next summer.  However, I feel I have truly loved wearing it this winter.  It really brightens my outfits and adds a lift.  I am so happy with it, and now feel it is something I can wear all year round.




Thank you Coconuts! I should have worn it today too! I am spending the day with my future daughter in law and tons of other brides at a bridal show near the beach. It would have been the perfect thing. 

I think it will take me some time to remember to reach for it. We should practice together![emoji2]


----------



## perleegirl

einseine said:


> Today's combo, 2015 holiday pendant and 2 X 10 motif in onyx.  I am wondering which alhambra motif necklace in WG I should add.  I have carnelian and solid PG, but no WG necklace!!!  20 motif turquoise???   I'll go to the boutique to try on Magic Long Pendant just to see how it looks on me.  Thank you for letting me share!



How about Chalcedony? It would look so pretty with your coloring.


----------



## I'll take two

texasgirliegirl said:


> I can't pull those off, either.....
> In fact, the pave version appears even more rapper-style IMO.
> Perhaps this is my way of rationalizing away such a huge potential expense...





hopingoneday said:


> Can I ask your height? I've never tried one on, because I'm a shorty and like BBC was afraid I'd tilt in the rapper direction too



"Rapper look " lol 
A  Sautoir necklace does not a rapper make ,well I have never thought so before now  
Will make sure I keep my golf hats on the right way round .
Saying that though I did kind of think similar when I saw Julia Roberts wearing this vintage VCA piece
BTW    I am 5' 4"


----------



## fashion_junky

Natalie j said:


> Yes, it was the vintage Alhambra ring with one diamond.



Thank you....I'm sure it is long gone by now....!


----------



## I'll take two

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi sweetie, I'm very interested in the new pave Magic pendant that will be launching in April, however I'm not sure if it will be as easy to wear as the pave Magic pendant that currently is offered? Being that the current one has a way shorter chain compared to the new one and also it does not have a bell/loop attached to it. Which do you prefer and what are your over all thoughts on these 2? Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> By the way, your new rose gold Magic is amazing, congrats!!!


Thank you 
For me the long Magic is by far the most versatile  . Whilst I think the chain is a little fine when worn long I love the option of being able to wear it long or short .
Two looks for the price of one.
I also prefer having a bale ( particularly the pave bale because of the tiny diamonds is is set with is so pretty ) to having a fixed version but there will always be others that prefer fixed . 
At the end of the day though it is a personal choice , either would be a great purchase .


----------



## Coconuts40

Hi Ladies,

I apologize in advance if my question was already answered....but I am wondering if any of your wonderful and trusted SA's have told you when the next VCA price increase will be, and on what line?  

I have been considering several purchases, including 20 motif TE, gold frivole earrings, or pave lotus earrings.  I asked my SA, he wasn't quite sure about the increase, and on what items.  However he suspects the end of March or the end of April.  I would prefer to hold off on a purchase until next year, but a price increase may push me into a purchase sooner than later.  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sparkledolll

fashion_junky said:


> Thank you....I'm sure it is long gone by now....!




nope, there was still one left yesterday at Place Vendome. I don't know what size it was though.


----------



## perleegirl

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I apologize in advance if my question was already answered....but I am wondering if any of your wonderful and trusted SA's have told you when the next VCA price increase will be, and on what line?
> 
> I have been considering several purchases, including 20 motif TE, gold frivole earrings, or pave lotus earrings.  I asked my SA, he wasn't quite sure about the increase, and on what items.  However he suspects the end of March or the end of April.  I would prefer to hold off on a purchase until next year, but a price increase may push me into a purchase sooner than later.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I asked my SA, and manager of the boutique, about price increase on Friday, and she told me that she had not heard of one.


----------



## fashion_junky

Natalie j said:


> nope, there was still one left yesterday at Place Vendome. I don't know what size it was though.




Oh really? I'm surprised it would last that long! I wonder if that style can be sized. I doubt they would ship to Canada though....


----------



## Coconuts40

perleegirl said:


> I asked my SA, and manager of the boutique, about price increase on Friday, and she told me that she had not heard of one.



Oh I hope you're right!!

I forgot to mention.. I live in Canada, and my SA suggested the price increase is imminent because of the US dollar vs the Canadian dollar (our dollar has dropped recently).  But I always believed VCA raising prices was universal instead of selective based on region.  I could be wrong.


----------



## einseine

PennyD2911 said:


> Perfect as always! [emoji4]


Thanks Penny!  You are always so  nice!



texasgirliegirl said:


> Turquoise would look stunning on you if you can find it.



Hi tgg!!!  My SA said he could find one, but request for shade/tone was unacceptable, which is a big problem...



kimber418 said:


> einseine,
> 
> The 20 onyx looks gorgeous with your hair color and the holiday pendant.  Perfect!  Do you still have your Perlee diamond clover bracelet?  Love the look today!



Thank you so much!  I don't have Perlee diamond clover.  I only have Perlee Signature.  After I get 4-diamond Love in PG (and diamond JUC), I stopped wearing Perlee Signature.  I may sell it.   



> =Natalie This is just so chic Einseine! Beautiful!



Thanks Natalie!!!  Your new turquoise necklace is so gorgeous!!!  Like you, I love turquoise X WG.  But, I prefer pale blue.  You know I am always minority here. hehe



I'll take two said:


> I have never been into yellow gold but when I see this lovely combo it is almost enough to make start a yellow gold collection even though I already have them in white gold



Thank you so much!  And I have to thank you for posting your magic long pendant in pave/PG.  What a gorgeous piece!!!  It looks really great on you!  Love your skirt, too!



BBC said:


> See now, this, einseine......THIS is a dangerous pic! Beautiful, classic, suits you so well, and I really love how these lengths go together. I can see getting two matching 10s (!), as I can also see how beautiful that holiday pendant is. It doesn't make me regret not getting one, but I really appreciate how beautiful it is on you. [emoji254]



Thank you for your kind comment!  Congrats!  Carnelian looks great on you!  I don't know why, but I always prefer pale shade.  My carnelian is orangish.  But it is red enough on my skin/around my neck.



LVoeletters said:


> How stunning!!!! Love the tones with your sweater!



Hi~~~LV!!!  Thank you!  I love the color of the sweater!!! 



perleegirl said:


> How about Chalcedony? It would look so pretty with your coloring.



Hi perleegirl!  Thanks for your advice!  Actually, I tried on 20 motif in Chalcedony, but I did not like it very much....Too white for me, I thought.


----------



## einseine

I'll take two said:


> "Rapper look " lol
> A  Sautoir necklace does not a rapper make ,well I have never thought so before now
> Will make sure I keep my golf hats on the right way round .
> Saying that though I did kind of think similar when I saw Julia Roberts wearing this vintage VCA piece
> BTW    I am 5' 4"



OK.  About "Rapper Look"

I went to the boutique and tried on a magic long necklace in letterwood.  Did I look like a rapper???  No, I did not think so.  The motif is too small to look like a rapper IMO.  Seriously, I really did not understand why the magic long necklace look possibly reminds someone about a rapper loook.  Anyway, I don't care if I look like a rapper as long as I love it & I am a pretty rapper.

Perhaps until two weeks ago, I was not interested in Magic.  And I saw this movie, Broken City."  I saw a scene in which Russell Crowe (husband) puts a Magic short necklace in MOP on Catherine Zeta-Jone (wife).  It looks really great on her!  I thought what a beautiful piece!!!  Then I started searching and found a Japanese article about the new Magic Long Pendant photo & prices!

Turning to the main topic, yes, the magic long necklace looked very nice on me (at least to my eyes)!  I preferred the 80cm length by using a jump ring.  The 90 cm length was not bad at all, though.  By the way, I am 5'7.


----------



## hopingoneday

Oh my... BBC, are you this pulled together daily IRL? These are beautiful pairings.


----------



## hopingoneday

einseine said:


> OK.  About "Rapper Look"
> 
> 
> 
> I went to the boutique and tried on a magic long necklace in letterwood.  Did I look like a rapper???  No, I did not think so.  The motif is too small to look like a rapper IMO.  Seriously, I really did not understand why the magic long necklace look possibly reminds someone about a rapper loook.  Anyway, I don't care if I look like a rapper as long as I love it & I am a pretty rapper.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps until two weeks ago, I was not interested in Magic.  And I saw this movie, Broken City."  I saw a scene in which Russell Crowe (husband) puts a Magic short necklace in MOP on Catherine Zeta-Jone (wife).  It looks really great on her!  I thought what a beautiful piece!!!  Then I started searching and found a Japanese article about the new Magic Long Pendant photo & prices!
> 
> 
> 
> Turning to the main topic, yes, the magic long necklace looked very nice on me (at least to my eyes)!  I preferred the 80cm length by using a jump ring.  The 90 cm length was not bad at all, though.  By the way, I am 5'7.




Unftly there is a big difference between being 5'2" (optimistically!! On a tall day!!!) and 5'7". For instance, I also love the Hermes lift pendant on taller women and it looks just awful on me. Same goes with leather leggings  I adore them, theoretically, but when you don't have nice long pins or at least thin ones, your legs can start to look like sausages in too-tight casings . I do love the magic pendant and didn't mean to imply that it looks rapper-y on anyone who's not a midget like me! 
As a matter of fact, I recently saw a vintage photo of Princess Grace wearing a 20 motif necklace with a LARGE clover pendant attached to it and it looked beautiful on her. If I wore the same thing I would look ridiculous


----------



## perleegirl

einseine said:


> Thanks Penny!  You are always so  nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi tgg!!!  My SA said he could find one, but request for shade/tone was unacceptable, which is a big problem...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!  I don't have Perlee diamond clover.  I only have Perlee Signature.  After I get 4-diamond Love in PG (and diamond JUC), I stopped wearing Perlee Signature.  I may sell it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Natalie!!!  Your new turquoise necklace is so gorgeous!!!  Like you, I love turquoise X WG.  But, I prefer pale blue.  You know I am always minority here. hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!  And I have to thank you for posting your magic long pendant in pave/PG.  What a gorgeous piece!!!  It looks really great on you!  Love your skirt, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind comment!  Congrats!  Carnelian looks great on you!  I don't know why, but I always prefer pale shade.  My carnelian is orangish.  But it is red enough on my skin/around my neck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi~~~LV!!!  Thank you!  I love the color of the sweater!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi perleegirl!  Thanks for your advice!  Actually, I tried on 20 motif in Chalcedony, but I did not like it very much....Too white for me, I thought.




Did you like anything in W/G?


----------



## einseine

perleegirl said:


> Did you like anything in W/G?



I love 20-motif in MOP!  But, I wear UV cream around the neck in the summer.  So, I am sure MOP will turn yellow and lose luster.  Actually, my sweet grey MOP has lost its luster.  I purchased 2014 holiday pendant in grey mop because its back is solid gold.  And I always prefer stones, including diamonds!


----------



## einseine

hopingoneday said:


> Unftly there is a big difference between being 5'2" (optimistically!! On a tall day!!!) and 5'7". For instance, I also love the Hermes lift pendant on taller women and it looks just awful on me. Same goes with leather leggings  I adore them, theoretically, but when you don't have nice long pins or at least thin ones, your legs can start to look like sausages in too-tight casings . I do love the magic pendant and didn't mean to imply that it looks rapper-y on anyone who's not a midget like me!
> As a matter of fact, I recently saw a vintage photo of Princess Grace wearing a 20 motif necklace with a LARGE clover pendant attached to it and it looked beautiful on her. If I wore the same thing I would look ridiculous



  OK.  It may depend on the person!  I am almost 5'8".  I don't know why, but I am still growing taller.  Perhaps, I need a bigger motif, but I don't complain about the present size of Magic motif because it will cost more if it gets bigger...


----------



## blackromantic

Florasun said:


> Congrats on your carnelian! I also want to say I loooove you blouse!


Thanks~~~Actually it is a dress`~~I bought it from Roma~~~~~~Italian style


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hopingoneday said:


> Unftly there is a big difference between being 5'2" (optimistically!! On a tall day!!!) and 5'7". For instance, I also love the Hermes lift pendant on taller women and it looks just awful on me. Same goes with leather leggings  I adore them, theoretically, but when you don't have nice long pins or at least thin ones, your legs can start to look like sausages in too-tight casings . I do love the magic pendant and didn't mean to imply that it looks rapper-y on anyone who's not a midget like me!
> As a matter of fact, I recently saw a vintage photo of Princess Grace wearing a 20 motif necklace with a LARGE clover pendant attached to it and it looked beautiful on her. If I wore the same thing I would look ridiculous



We are in the same boat. 
I'm 5'1"


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

einseine said:


> OK.  About "Rapper Look"
> 
> 
> 
> I went to the boutique and tried on a magic long necklace in letterwood.  Did I look like a rapper???  No, I did not think so.  The motif is too small to look like a rapper IMO.  Seriously, I really did not understand why the magic long necklace look possibly reminds someone about a rapper loook.  Anyway, I don't care if I look like a rapper as long as I love it & I am a pretty rapper.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps until two weeks ago, I was not interested in Magic.  And I saw this movie, Broken City."  I saw a scene in which Russell Crowe (husband) puts a Magic short necklace in MOP on Catherine Zeta-Jone (wife).  It looks really great on her!  I thought what a beautiful piece!!!  Then I started searching and found a Japanese article about the new Magic Long Pendant photo & prices!
> 
> 
> 
> Turning to the main topic, yes, the magic long necklace looked very nice on me (at least to my eyes)!  I preferred the 80cm length by using a jump ring.  The 90 cm length was not bad at all, though.  By the way, I am 5'7.




Hi hun, could you please share the photo you've seen of the new Magic pave pendant? I'm very interested in it & I'm dying to see it! I'm also 5'8 & love the look of the Magic pendants on me, I currently own the Malachite one & it's one of my fave necklaces! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

I'll take two said:


> Thank you
> 
> For me the long Magic is by far the most versatile  . Whilst I think the chain is a little fine when worn long I love the option of being able to wear it long or short .
> 
> Two looks for the price of one.
> 
> I also prefer having a bale ( particularly the pave bale because of the tiny diamonds is is set with is so pretty ) to having a fixed version but there will always be others that prefer fixed .
> 
> At the end of the day though it is a personal choice , either would be a great purchase .




Thank you so much for taking the time to reply to me  

I actually agree with you, the long chain Magic pendants are great because you get multiple looks from them! I own the Malachite version & love it to pieces! One of my most worn! I guess I'll just have to wait until I can go in and take a look at both once the new one comes out. 

Please feel free to post more photos of your stunning rose gold Magic  

thanks again hun!!!


----------



## einseine

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi hun, could you please share the photo you've seen of the new Magic pave pendant? I'm very interested in it & I'm dying to see it! I'm also 5'8 & love the look of the Magic pendants on me, I currently own the Malachite one & it's one of my fave necklaces! Thanks so much!!!



Hi sprinkles!  I have not seen the new Magic long pendants.  They will hit the boutique early April.  I just tried on the letterwood one to check how I look with it.  The pave one will be identical with I'll take two's one, I believe.  I love 20 motif necklace (in my case 2 X 10 motif), but it will be more exciting and interesting for me to have a different design.  They will call me when the pave one arrives.


----------



## Notorious Pink

THANK YOU, TGG, Penny, stylemechanel, einseine, and mikeyta!



hopingoneday said:


> Oh my... BBC, are you this pulled together daily IRL? These are beautiful pairings.




Hopingoneday, I try. In some ways I'm still like a little girl, playing dress-up every day. But I do always like to be put together, and although I am a SAHM, many days there is some place I have to be, whether at school, something for my older son, or an event. I also think that being on TPF for all these years has conditioned me to look to purchase pieces that go together, or already coordinate with what I already have. I will say that probably 80% of my clothes come from Intermix, and when I was younger it was a lot of Ralph Lauren.


----------



## Notorious Pink

einseine said:


> OK.  About "Rapper Look"
> 
> 
> 
> I went to the boutique and tried on a magic long necklace in letterwood.  Did I look like a rapper???  No, I did not think so.  The motif is too small to look like a rapper IMO.  Seriously, I really did not understand why the magic long necklace look possibly reminds someone about a rapper loook.  Anyway, I don't care if I look like a rapper as long as I love it & I am a pretty rapper..............By the way, I am 5'7.




Einseine, I was the one who started that...I have a VERY weird sense of humor! Not a generic "rapper" look, but a particular personality came to mind - So when I first tried on the Magic, I "saw" this:




Although, perhaps proportionally, it was more like a particular superhero as opposed to Mr. Flav:




It's just a matter of proportion for me; at 5'4", I'm not even all that short, but I'm not very wide, either, and I didn't think it hung long-wise at a great place on me. That's not to say it isn't doable, but if I was ever going to wear one, I would probably have to layer it, like this (credit to whomever posted this, I can't remember whom!)




Or maybe I'm just totally wrong and will have to try again...but like I said, I have a weird sense of humor, and it was not meant to offend anyone, just to amuse you. Different things work for different people. [emoji41] and after saying all this, I'll probably wind up with one!!!


----------



## einseine

BBC said:


> Einseine, I was the one who started that...I have a VERY weird sense of humor! Not a generic "rapper" look, but a particular personality came to mind - So when I first tried on the Magic, I "saw" this:
> 
> View attachment 2930035
> 
> 
> Although, perhaps proportionally, it was more like a particular superhero as opposed to Mr. Flav:
> 
> View attachment 2930036
> 
> 
> It's just a matter of proportion for me; at 5'4", I'm not even all that short, but I'm not very wide, either, and I didn't think it hung long-wise at a great place on me. That's not to say it isn't doable, but if I was ever going to wear one, I would probably have to layer it, like this (credit to whomever posted this, I can't remember whom!)
> 
> View attachment 2930038
> 
> 
> Or maybe I'm just totally wrong and will have to try again...but like I said, I have a weird sense of humor, and it was not meant to offend anyone, just to amuse you. Different things work for different people. [emoji41] and after saying all this, I'll probably wind up with one!!!





Hi BBC!  Of course, it is totally OK, I think.  Because you said that you thought you looked like Iron Man when you tried on the Magic long pendant.  You were not talking about anybody else.  Obviously, no intention to offend anyone!!!

And, I did not like the magic's motif before, either.  But, now I think it's not bad at all.


----------



## einseine

I have received a mail from my friend in Japan.  VCA will hold an exhibition in late March (in Tokyo) where a new collection will be introduced.  It's called "KITE."  Well, sounds like a bolder pendant coming out???


----------



## PhoenixH

BBC said:


> Had a little playtime this morning...will probably post on the Hermès matching thread, too. I think one of these needs to be my new avatar.
> 
> View attachment 2929101
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929103
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929105
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929106



Oh BBC!!! You are making me fall in love with carnelian!!! What gorgeous pairings and red is indeed your signature color! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## PhoenixH

Natalie j said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words Ladies! I asked about Turquoise back in Feb this year and was told pretty much the same as everyone that it's rare and might not be available anymore! 2 weeks later my SA texted me to say that she received the 10 motif and 2 rings. I had to put down a deposit to secure it and Can pick it up whenever. I asked again yesteday when the next 5/10/20 motif might come in and was told that I'm lucky to get my 10 motif and there's no guarantee that anymore will come! I love the look of the 20+10 motif so I am back to waiting for the next pieces to come...so no, mine is not a special order. My SA said she can't pass any SO for Turquiose right now. The pic on the right I attached my sweets bracelet to the 10 motif to make it longer. Thanks for letting me share my joy Ladies!!!



Congrats on your lovely turquoise! Hope you find a matching 5 or 10 motif soon &#128522;


----------



## PhoenixH

einseine said:


> OK.  About "Rapper Look"
> 
> I went to the boutique and tried on a magic long necklace in letterwood.  Did I look like a rapper???  No, I did not think so.  The motif is too small to look like a rapper IMO.  Seriously, I really did not understand why the magic long necklace look possibly reminds someone about a rapper loook.  Anyway, I don't care if I look like a rapper as long as I love it & I am a pretty rapper.
> 
> Perhaps until two weeks ago, I was not interested in Magic.  And I saw this movie, Broken City."  I saw a scene in which Russell Crowe (husband) puts a Magic short necklace in MOP on Catherine Zeta-Jone (wife).  It looks really great on her!  I thought what a beautiful piece!!!  Then I started searching and found a Japanese article about the new Magic Long Pendant photo & prices!
> 
> Turning to the main topic, yes, the magic long necklace looked very nice on me (at least to my eyes)!  I preferred the 80cm length by using a jump ring.  The 90 cm length was not bad at all, though.  By the way, I am 5'7.



Oh yes I remember that show and it was what got me obsessed with the magic size too! It looks so good on her! I almost wanted to get the magic mop but preferred YG so I am excited to try on the new Magic pieces that will be available! 

Btw Einseine, I hope you don't mind me asking here, I recall you have a lovely alternating round and emerald TB which you stack with your VCA and Cartier pieces. Do you mind sharing the specs of it please? It looks really gorgeous on you and so nice when its stacked with your lovely pieces!


----------



## PhoenixH

BBC said:


> Einseine, I was the one who started that...I have a VERY weird sense of humor! Not a generic "rapper" look, but a particular personality came to mind - So when I first tried on the Magic, I "saw" this:
> 
> View attachment 2930035
> 
> 
> Although, perhaps proportionally, it was more like a particular superhero as opposed to Mr. Flav:
> 
> View attachment 2930036
> 
> 
> It's just a matter of proportion for me; at 5'4", I'm not even all that short, but I'm not very wide, either, and I didn't think it hung long-wise at a great place on me. That's not to say it isn't doable, but if I was ever going to wear one, I would probably have to layer it, like this (credit to whomever posted this, I can't remember whom!)
> 
> View attachment 2930038
> 
> 
> Or maybe I'm just totally wrong and will have to try again...but like I said, I have a weird sense of humor, and it was not meant to offend anyone, just to amuse you. Different things work for different people. [emoji41] and after saying all this, I'll probably wind up with one!!!




This is hilarious!!! Especially Iron Man!!! &#128516;


----------



## perleegirl

einseine said:


> I have received a mail from my friend in Japan.  VCA will hold an exhibition in late March (in Tokyo) where a new collection will be introduced.  It's called "KITE."  Well, sounds like a bolder pendant coming out???




Kites!


----------



## PennyD2911

My SA @ VCA inside Neimans in Atlanta has this Lucky Alhambra available.


----------



## PennyD2911

Here's the pic---


----------



## valnsw

Hi ladies,

Enjoying all the great eye candy as usual!

I need some help and advice from you helpful ladies on what my next piece should be. Pls excuse my long post. 

My current collection has:
Vintage Alhambra wg pave ring
Frivole yg small earrings
Vintage Alhambra yg mop single motif pendant. 
Frivole wg pave pendant
Socrates BTF wg ring

I'm thinking of either of these for my next purchase:

1) vintage Alhambra yg or wg pave earrings
2) vintage alhambra mop yg 10 motif
3) vintage alhambra carnelian yg 10 motif

As you can see from my collection, I don't really have bracelets as the 5 motif is too long for my 14.5cm wrist (I wear a sz 16 Love cuff and prefer my bracelets snug) and would prefer not to remove links to wear as bracelet in case I want to link with 10 motifs (if I get any in future) for a 10+5 motifs necklace. 

I did consider the pros and cons of each choice. I almost got the mop yg 10 motif two years ago but last minute decided to change my mind to the Socrates BTF ring, prob because I was thinking I may not wear it that much as it may seem a bit too busy for me (many clovers hanging on me).  But now I may reconsider it as I do have some outfits (eg sheath dresses or closed necklines) where a long necklace may complete the look. 

Then I tried the carnelian 10 motif necklace (enabled by our dear tpfer BBC) and was surprised that it could work with my fair skin tone (used to give it a miss as I thought it was too dark) and popped out better than mop. This could add some diversity & colour to my collection *another thing to deliberate* only con is there won't be as many outfits for me to co-ordinate as often as the mop. 
I have attached a photo of how the carnelian motif looks on my wrist to show how it pops. 

Lastly, for the vintage alhambra pave earrings, I was contemplating between this and frivole yg pave earrings but decided the former would get more usage for daily wear. Now another question is whether yg or wg if I were to decide on it. 

Now given the above, if you could choose only one piece, which would u choose and why?
If this is probably going to be the one piece for a long time (hope I don't jinx myself )

Sorry for the long post and would appreciate any opinions! TIA!


----------



## dialv

einseine said:


> I have received a mail from my friend in Japan.  VCA will hold an exhibition in late March (in Tokyo) where a new collection will be introduced.  It's called "KITE."  Well, sounds like a bolder pendant coming out???


Sounds exciting! I hope your sa is able to find a shade of turquoise you like, I too like a pale blue for the stone,  of my 3 turquoise pieces the pale is my favorite!


----------



## Notorious Pink

einseine said:


> Hi BBC!  Of course, it is totally OK, I think.  Because you said that you thought you looked like Iron Man when you tried on the Magic long pendant.  You were not talking about anybody else.  Obviously, no intention to offend anyone!!!




Yes, Einseine, I meant that's what *I* looked like. Looks awesome on other people...maybe I need to see this movie you're talking about for some enabling!



PhoenixH said:


> Oh BBC!!! You are making me fall in love with carnelian!!! What gorgeous pairings and red is indeed your signature color! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you thank you!!!



PhoenixH said:


> This is hilarious!!! Especially Iron Man!!! [emoji1]




Thanks! I do enjoy poking fun at myself on occasion. [emoji41]


----------



## Notorious Pink

valnsw said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying all the great eye candy as usual!
> 
> 
> 
> I need some help and advice from you helpful ladies on what my next piece should be. Pls excuse my long post.
> 
> 
> 
> My current collection has:
> 
> Vintage Alhambra wg pave ring
> 
> Frivole yg small earrings
> 
> Vintage Alhambra yg mop single motif pendant.
> 
> Frivole wg pave pendant
> 
> Socrates BTF wg ring
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of either of these for my next purchase:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) vintage Alhambra yg or wg pave earrings
> 
> 2) vintage alhambra mop yg 10 motif
> 
> 3) vintage alhambra carnelian yg 10 motif




Of course, at first I was going to suggest a bracelet!

Question: what is your personal style? The carnelian looks gorgeous on you, but remember for me it's a neutral. Do you tend to stick with safe pieces and/or neutrals? The mop would probably go with everything in your closet, but since all your VCA does not have any color, it might be a nice little pop if everything your wear is already neutral. 

I am LOVING my first 10 - and I can see that it is the top of a VERY slippery slope! - but the pave earrings would go with your WG pieces, you don't mention any WG earrings in your collection. If you have no earrings to go with your rings and pendant, that's what I would suggest. If you have something WG already, get a 10. You can't go wrong with the carnelian or mop (and I'm going to get the YG mop for my next 10, so I'm probably not objective here, because I'm all for both!), and really depends on how you dress and what you need (classic or color).


----------



## I'll take two

BBC said:


> Yes, Einseine, I meant that's what *I* looked like. Looks awesome on other people...maybe I need to see this movie you're talking about for some enabling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I do enjoy poking fun at myself on occasion. [emoji41]





Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to reply to me
> 
> I actually agree with you, the long chain Magic pendants are great because you get multiple looks from them! I own the Malachite version & love it to pieces! One of my most worn! I guess I'll just have to wait until I can go in and take a look at both once the new one comes out.
> 
> Please feel free to post more photos of your stunning rose gold Magic
> 
> thanks again hun!!!





einseine said:


> Hi sprinkles!  I have not seen the new Magic long pendants.  They will hit the boutique early April.  I just tried on the letterwood one to check how I look with it.  The pave one will be identical with I'll take two's one, I believe.  I love 20 motif necklace (in my case 2 X 10 motif), but it will be more exciting and interesting for me to have a different design.  They will call me when the pave one arrives.


Just for your amusement ladies my Rapper look  
My 21 year old son thinks I must be very Hip and cool now.
 I thought I was channelling my inner Boho Chic look but am willing to accept it being a pretty rapper look lol 
Joking aside it was my daughters idea to wear them together because she has always liked it when I have layered 2 different 20 motifs together 
Ps I am not in the least bit offended by any of my TPF friends comments but I am amused


----------



## CATEYES

I'll take two said:


> Just for your amusement ladies my Rapper look
> My 21 year old son thinks I must be very Hip and cool now.
> I thought I was channelling my inner Boho Chic look but am willing to accept it being a pretty rapper look lol
> Joking aside it was my daughters idea to wear them together because she has always liked it when I have layered 2 different 20 motifs together
> Ps I am not in the least bit offended by any of my TPF friends comments but I am amused



It's super gorgeous together!!!! Your kids are having fun with you that's the best part


----------



## I'll take two

The Hip hip a hop and I don't stop rock it close up lol


----------



## I'll take two

CATEYES said:


> It's super gorgeous together!!!! Your kids are having fun with you that's the best part



Oh yes my son laughed out loud when I told him what I was smiling at 
previously he thought most of my jewellery was boring 
Will take a quick pic of on its own tomorrow for comparison


----------



## HADASSA

I'll take two said:


> The Hip hip a hop and I don't stop rock it close up lol


 
This is VCA rapper style at its best  Maybe it can be their marketing strategy for the new Magic Pendants. Add this to the mix and we've got a fun launch...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_OMjwRU-no


----------



## I'll take two

HADASSA said:


> This is VCA rapper style at its best  Maybe it can be their marketing strategy for the new Magic Pendants. Add this to the mix and we've got a fun launch...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_OMjwRU-no



Ha ha ha love it , great minds think alike . My son has sent me quite a few links today one of which was the original Sugarhill gang track that I quoted from and I must say I liked it when it originally came out . I was 15 at the time .
It is good to have a little fun


----------



## HADASSA

I'll take two said:


> Ha ha ha love it , great minds think alike . My son has sent me quite a few links today one of which was the original Sugarhill gang track that I quoted from and I must say I liked it when it originally came out . I was 15 at the time .
> It is good to have a little fun


 
Just googled this version - LOVE it 

And your kids thought your jewellery was boring  I think when I try on this magic long pendant, this song will be playing in my head with a big smile on my face


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

I'll take two said:


> The Hip hip a hop and I don't stop rock it close up lol



OMG I adore this look, very chic that's for sure!!! I may need the white gold version of that Magic pendant 

Do you mind posting a photo of this pendant worn a little shorter? Thanks in advance hun!!!


----------



## hopingoneday

I'll take two said:


> The Hip hip a hop and I don't stop rock it close up lol




Wow that is beautiful. Do you find you mostly wear it long or doubled?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I'll take two said:


> Just for your amusement ladies my Rapper look
> My 21 year old son thinks I must be very Hip and cool now.
> I thought I was channelling my inner Boho Chic look but am willing to accept it being a pretty rapper look lol
> Joking aside it was my daughters idea to wear them together because she has always liked it when I have layered 2 different 20 motifs together
> Ps I am not in the least bit offended by any of my TPF friends comments but I am amused



Very pretty. 
The pendant hangs much longer than I expected. 
If I ever purchased one I woukd need to wear the chain doubled which is also a fabulous look.


----------



## stylemechanel

I'll take two said:


> The Hip hip a hop and I don't stop rock it close up lol



Looks great on you, I'll take two! I don't see the hip hop thing on you but it must make you smile when you put it on!


----------



## PennyD2911

I'll take two said:


> The Hip hip a hop and I don't stop rock it close up lol




Very pretty! You'll make a great hip hop artist![emoji1][emoji1]

I'm surprised that the pendant chain is that long.  I can see now how it can easily be doubled.


----------



## peppers90

I'll take two said:


> The Hip hip a hop and I don't stop rock it close up lol



These look beautiful together!


----------



## peppers90

BBC said:


> Had a little playtime this morning...will probably post on the Hermès matching thread, too. I think one of these needs to be my new avatar.
> 
> View attachment 2929101
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929103
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929105
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929106



What a divine combo!


----------



## HeidiDavis

I'll take two said:


> The Hip hip a hop and I don't stop rock it close up lol


 
This is such a perfect look!  I love the top, and the jewelry looks elegant and modern at the same time!  It's also so cute that your kids are having a laugh with you.  I love it when my daughter comes in my room and starts looking in my jewelry box or closet, or when my son notices I'm wearing something new, even if it's to say he's not sure he likes it.  Makes me happy to know they're paying attention to their boring old mom and what she looks like.


----------



## HeidiDavis

BBC said:


> THANK YOU, TGG, Penny, stylemechanel, einseine, and mikeyta!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopingoneday, I try. In some ways I'm still like a little girl, playing dress-up every day. But I do always like to be put together, and although I am a SAHM, many days there is some place I have to be, whether at school, something for my older son, or an event. I also think that being on TPF for all these years has conditioned me to look to purchase pieces that go together, or already coordinate with what I already have. I will say that probably 80% of my clothes come from Intermix, and when I was younger it was a lot of Ralph Lauren.




I am a SAHM mom too.  I sooooooooooooo wish I could look this coordinated and well-accessorized every day!  I'm the queen of leggings and a top, same jewelry as yesterday, same bag as yesterday, same life as yesterday....sigh.  I really should up my game, just for the fun of it! Lol.


----------



## mikeyta

why not? we should make difference with ordinary people.
I like this 2 layers and your blouse


----------



## einseine

PhoenixH said:


> Oh yes I remember that show and it was what got me obsessed with the magic size too! It looks so good on her! I almost wanted to get the magic mop but preferred YG so I am excited to try on the new Magic pieces that will be available!
> 
> Btw Einseine, I hope you don't mind me asking here, I recall you have a lovely alternating round and emerald TB which you stack with your VCA and Cartier pieces. Do you mind sharing the specs of it please? It looks really gorgeous on you and so nice when its stacked with your lovely pieces!





Phoenix!!!  I am so glad you can understand what I am talking about!  Her Magic MOP pendant look in that show is breathtakingly beautiful...  I am excited to try on the new long pendants, too!!!

My alternating round and emerald line bracelet is almost 11 ct in total.  Emerald is 0.3 and RB is 0.2.  They are all E/F and VVS/VS grades. So sparkly, but it is not ostentatious.  Absolutely chic look!!!


----------



## Bentley1

Haven't been in this thread in awhile but thought I'd pop in and share my Sweet Alhambra MOP earrings, a Vday gift from DH. I absolutely adore them and have had my eye on them for awhile. Perfection for everyday!! Thanks for letting me share! [emoji3][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## einseine

perleegirl said:


> Kites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930111



Thanks!! perleegirl!!!  Oh, these....Yes, I remember seeing them on IM, but I did not pay attention.  hehe.


----------



## einseine

dialv said:


> Sounds exciting! I hope your sa is able to find a shade of turquoise you like, I too like a pale blue for the stone,  of my 3 turquoise pieces the pale is my favorite!



Hi dialv!!!  Oh, you too??  I only love pale blue turquoise on me, which is a big problem... IMO strong/vivid blue looks much better on tan skin.


----------



## fashion_junky

Bentley1 said:


> Haven't been in this thread in awhile but thought I'd pop in and share my Sweet Alhambra MOP earrings, a Vday gift from DH. I absolutely adore them and have had my eye on them for awhile. Perfection for everyday!! Thanks for letting me share! [emoji3][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930544




So pretty!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## einseine

BBC said:


> Yes, Einseine, I meant that's what *I* looked like. Looks awesome on other people...maybe I need to see this movie you're talking about for some enabling!



  I'm sure you will buy one soon.


----------



## HeidiDavis

Bentley1 said:


> Haven't been in this thread in awhile but thought I'd pop in and share my Sweet Alhambra MOP earrings, a Vday gift from DH. I absolutely adore them and have had my eye on them for awhile. Perfection for everyday!! Thanks for letting me share! [emoji3][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930544


 
So very pretty! I am eyeing the onyx ones!  Are these comfy?  Any chance for a modeling shot?


----------



## Coconuts40

I'll take two said:


> The Hip hip a hop and I don't stop rock it close up lol



Looks stunning, thank you for sharing.  I love these two necklaces layered.  
The pave is so beautiful!


----------



## Coconuts40

perleegirl said:


> Kites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930111



Hi Perleegirl,
Thank you for sharing.  This new KITE line looks very whimsical.  Lucky for my pocket book, I don't think I will be tempted by this line, but it is very pretty.


----------



## Coconuts40

valnsw said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Enjoying all the great eye candy as usual!
> 
> I need some help and advice from you helpful ladies on what my next piece should be. Pls excuse my long post.
> 
> My current collection has:
> Vintage Alhambra wg pave ring
> Frivole yg small earrings
> Vintage Alhambra yg mop single motif pendant.
> Frivole wg pave pendant
> Socrates BTF wg ring
> 
> I'm thinking of either of these for my next purchase:
> 
> 1) vintage Alhambra yg or wg pave earrings
> 2) vintage alhambra mop yg 10 motif
> 3) vintage alhambra carnelian yg 10 motif
> 
> As you can see from my collection, I don't really have bracelets as the 5 motif is too long for my 14.5cm wrist (I wear a sz 16 Love cuff and prefer my bracelets snug) and would prefer not to remove links to wear as bracelet in case I want to link with 10 motifs (if I get any in future) for a 10+5 motifs necklace.
> 
> I did consider the pros and cons of each choice. I almost got the mop yg 10 motif two years ago but last minute decided to change my mind to the Socrates BTF ring, prob because I was thinking I may not wear it that much as it may seem a bit too busy for me (many clovers hanging on me).  But now I may reconsider it as I do have some outfits (eg sheath dresses or closed necklines) where a long necklace may complete the look.
> 
> Then I tried the carnelian 10 motif necklace (enabled by our dear tpfer BBC) and was surprised that it could work with my fair skin tone (used to give it a miss as I thought it was too dark) and popped out better than mop. This could add some diversity & colour to my collection *another thing to deliberate* only con is there won't be as many outfits for me to co-ordinate as often as the mop.
> I have attached a photo of how the carnelian motif looks on my wrist to show how it pops.
> 
> Lastly, for the vintage alhambra pave earrings, I was contemplating between this and frivole yg pave earrings but decided the former would get more usage for daily wear. Now another question is whether yg or wg if I were to decide on it.
> 
> Now given the above, if you could choose only one piece, which would u choose and why?
> If this is probably going to be the one piece for a long time (hope I don't jinx myself )
> 
> Sorry for the long post and would appreciate any opinions! TIA!



I personally would go for the vintage alhambra pave earrings.  The beautiful thing about the pave is you can wear it with both your wg and yg, IMO.  I think both the WG and YG pave are absolutely stunning, I would try them both on to determine which color to buy.


----------



## einseine

I'll take two said:


> Just for your amusement ladies my Rapper look
> My 21 year old son thinks I must be very Hip and cool now.
> I thought I was channelling my inner Boho Chic look but am willing to accept it being a pretty rapper look lol
> Joking aside it was my daughters idea to wear them together because she has always liked it when I have layered 2 different 20 motifs together
> Ps I am not in the least bit offended by any of my TPF friends comments but I am amused







OK.  I'll follow the pretty rapper look trend, I think.
Actually, the forklore/hippie fashion is completely in this year.
So, long pendant X long necklace looks especially cool!!!


----------



## Bentley1

HeidiDavis said:


> So very pretty! I am eyeing the onyx ones!  Are these comfy?  Any chance for a modeling shot?




Thank you. I love the Onyx! They are definitely on my wish list, I know I would get so much use out of those as well! These are super comfy, just not to sleep on! Lol but throughout the day, I don't even know they're on. Excuse the blurry pic,
Hopefully it's ok enough to give an idea of size and such.


----------



## einseine

PhoenixH said:


> Oh yes I remember that show and it was what got me obsessed with the magic size too! It looks so good on her! I almost wanted to get the magic mop but preferred YG so I am excited to try on the new Magic pieces that will be available!
> 
> Btw Einseine, I hope you don't mind me asking here, I recall you have a lovely alternating round and emerald TB which you stack with your VCA and Cartier pieces. Do you mind sharing the specs of it please? It looks really gorgeous on you and so nice when its stacked with your lovely pieces!









When I saw it on TV, I thought it was a MOP, but it looks like the pave!!!

On the trailer, it is at 1:02.https://youtu.be/Zx0U_abNTak


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> View attachment 2930644
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930645
> 
> 
> When I saw it on TV, I thought it was a MOP, but it looks like the pave!!!
> 
> On the trailer, it is at 1:02.https://youtu.be/Zx0U_abNTak



She is so beautiful.


----------



## Notorious Pink

einseine said:


> View attachment 2930644
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930645
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw it on TV, I thought it was a MOP, but it looks like the pave!!!
> 
> 
> 
> On the trailer, it is at 1:02.https://youtu.be/Zx0U_abNTak




YES this is pave and it is GORGEOUS on her!
I checked - Catherine Zeta Jones is 5'7".

Also this magic is with the shorter chain - it seems to hang about as long as the regular vintage alhambra pendant. I recall the letterwood/malachite with the longer chain still hung longer when the chain was doubled. Yes or no?


----------



## stylemechanel

PennyD2911 said:


> smc -
> By earth tone, are you looking for more of an orange base color like terra cotta, or more brown base like burgundy?
> 
> The carnelian appears to lean more toward the brown base red like burgundy, but still projects a definite red . Perhaps the letterwood would be something to consider if you are wanting more brown. I've only seen pix, but it reminds me of the color of cherry wood furniture.  Overall it's brown, but there's just enough red to know its there.
> 
> Don't you wish VCA had a magic color stone that worked perfectly on whoever was wearing it? LOL
> I'm sure you will find your "magic color". [emoji746]



Hi PennyD! I think what I am looking for is a stone with some depth of color. I am hoping it will not read "flat" whether it has a burgundy undertone or orange. But I will look at malachite and tiger's eye as well. I am trying to go in with an open mind....trying very hard.

And yes, I want  my magic color - the one that is in my head. That would make things so very easy!!


----------



## einseine

BBC said:


> YES this is pave and it is GORGEOUS on her!
> I checked - Catherine Zeta Jones is 5'7".
> 
> Also this magic is with the shorter chain - it seems to hang about as long as the regular vintage alhambra pendant. I recall the letterwood/malachite with the longer chain still hung longer when the chain was doubled. Yes or no?



Yes, this is not a long necklace.  Magic alhambra pendant, white gold/diamond now $26,000.

My point is not about the height and proportional size, I found out that how beautiful Magic motif was!!!  If the Magic motif is just proportionally bigger than the regular vintage alhambra motif, it is not magical enough IMO.  Anyway, you don't need to learn to like Magic motif at all!!  I regret seeing the movie, because now a Magic long necklace in pave is on my wish list...


----------



## PhoenixH

einseine said:


> View attachment 2930644
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930645
> 
> 
> When I saw it on TV, I thought it was a MOP, but it looks like the pave!!!
> 
> On the trailer, it is at 1:02.https://youtu.be/Zx0U_abNTak



Oh I always thought it was MOP too! But you're right, it could be pave! So pretty!!! &#128525;


----------



## PhoenixH

BBC said:


> YES this is pave and it is GORGEOUS on her!
> I checked - Catherine Zeta Jones is 5'7".
> 
> Also this magic is with the shorter chain - it seems to hang about as long as the regular vintage alhambra pendant. I recall the letterwood/malachite with the longer chain still hung longer when the chain was doubled. Yes or no?



Oh so it is pave after all!!! So dangerous!!! Omg lol


----------



## PhoenixH

einseine said:


> Phoenix!!!  I am so glad you can understand what I am talking about!  Her Magic MOP pendant look in that show is breathtakingly beautiful...  I am excited to try on the new long pendants, too!!!
> 
> My alternating round and emerald line bracelet is almost 11 ct in total.  Emerald is 0.3 and RB is 0.2.  They are all E/F and VVS/VS grades. So sparkly, but it is not ostentatious.  Absolutely chic look!!!



Thanks for sharing Einseine. What size love and perlee do you wear? The stones on your bracelet look huge on you! Absolutely breathtaking and you're right, not ostentatious. Do you mind sharing more pictures with us when you have the time? TIA! &#128536;


----------



## dialv

Would someone know if the Magic ring is a solid gold back or the stone on each side. Hope I am making sense.


----------



## dialv

Bentley1 said:


> Thank you. I love the Onyx! They are definitely on my wish list, I know I would get so much use out of those as well! These are super comfy, just not to sleep on! Lol but throughout the day, I don't even know they're on. Excuse the blurry pic,
> Hopefully it's ok enough to give an idea of size and such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930635


So pretty on you, they look like a perfect size!


----------



## PennyD2911

Bentley1 said:


> Thank you. I love the Onyx! They are definitely on my wish list, I know I would get so much use out of those as well! These are super comfy, just not to sleep on! Lol but throughout the day, I don't even know they're on. Excuse the blurry pic,
> Hopefully it's ok enough to give an idea of size and such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930635




Congrats Bentley1, you wear them beautifully.


----------



## PennyD2911

dialv said:


> Would someone know if the Magic ring is a solid gold back or the stone on each side. Hope I am making sense.




The back is solid. It is 18kt gold.


----------



## Bentley1

dialv said:


> So pretty on you, they look like a perfect size!



I appreciate it, thank you so much!  They are a great size for everyday wear! 



PennyD2911 said:


> Congrats Bentley1, you wear them beautifully.



Thank you, PennyD, I appreciate the sweet compliment!


----------



## hopingoneday

Bentley1 said:


> Haven't been in this thread in awhile but thought I'd pop in and share my Sweet Alhambra MOP earrings, a Vday gift from DH. I absolutely adore them and have had my eye on them for awhile. Perfection for everyday!! Thanks for letting me share! [emoji3][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930544




I love sweets!  Enjoy your new earrings, I agree they are just perfect for everyday!


----------



## dialv

PennyD2911 said:


> The back is solid. It is 18kt gold.




Great, thanks for the help.


----------



## hopingoneday

valnsw said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying all the great eye candy as usual!
> 
> 
> 
> I need some help and advice from you helpful ladies on what my next piece should be. Pls excuse my long post.
> 
> 
> 
> My current collection has:
> 
> Vintage Alhambra wg pave ring
> 
> Frivole yg small earrings
> 
> Vintage Alhambra yg mop single motif pendant.
> 
> Frivole wg pave pendant
> 
> Socrates BTF wg ring
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of either of these for my next purchase:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) vintage Alhambra yg or wg pave earrings
> 
> 2) vintage alhambra mop yg 10 motif
> 
> 3) vintage alhambra carnelian yg 10 motif
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from my collection, I don't really have bracelets as the 5 motif is too long for my 14.5cm wrist (I wear a sz 16 Love cuff and prefer my bracelets snug) and would prefer not to remove links to wear as bracelet in case I want to link with 10 motifs (if I get any in future) for a 10+5 motifs necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> I did consider the pros and cons of each choice. I almost got the mop yg 10 motif two years ago but last minute decided to change my mind to the Socrates BTF ring, prob because I was thinking I may not wear it that much as it may seem a bit too busy for me (many clovers hanging on me).  But now I may reconsider it as I do have some outfits (eg sheath dresses or closed necklines) where a long necklace may complete the look.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I tried the carnelian 10 motif necklace (enabled by our dear tpfer BBC) and was surprised that it could work with my fair skin tone (used to give it a miss as I thought it was too dark) and popped out better than mop. This could add some diversity & colour to my collection *another thing to deliberate* only con is there won't be as many outfits for me to co-ordinate as often as the mop.
> 
> I have attached a photo of how the carnelian motif looks on my wrist to show how it pops.
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, for the vintage alhambra pave earrings, I was contemplating between this and frivole yg pave earrings but decided the former would get more usage for daily wear. Now another question is whether yg or wg if I were to decide on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Now given the above, if you could choose only one piece, which would u choose and why?
> 
> If this is probably going to be the one piece for a long time (hope I don't jinx myself )
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long post and would appreciate any opinions! TIA!




I think I vote for the pave alhambra earrings, which are both versatile and extremely wearable.  But you can't make a bad choice!


----------



## Bentley1

hopingoneday said:


> I love sweets!  Enjoy your new earrings, I agree they are just perfect for everyday!



Thank you so much!  I'm really enjoying them as my everyday go-to earrings.


----------



## PhoenixH

valnsw said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Enjoying all the great eye candy as usual!
> 
> I need some help and advice from you helpful ladies on what my next piece should be. Pls excuse my long post.
> 
> My current collection has:
> Vintage Alhambra wg pave ring
> Frivole yg small earrings
> Vintage Alhambra yg mop single motif pendant.
> Frivole wg pave pendant
> Socrates BTF wg ring
> 
> I'm thinking of either of these for my next purchase:
> 
> 1) vintage Alhambra yg or wg pave earrings
> 2) vintage alhambra mop yg 10 motif
> 3) vintage alhambra carnelian yg 10 motif
> 
> As you can see from my collection, I don't really have bracelets as the 5 motif is too long for my 14.5cm wrist (I wear a sz 16 Love cuff and prefer my bracelets snug) and would prefer not to remove links to wear as bracelet in case I want to link with 10 motifs (if I get any in future) for a 10+5 motifs necklace.
> 
> I did consider the pros and cons of each choice. I almost got the mop yg 10 motif two years ago but last minute decided to change my mind to the Socrates BTF ring, prob because I was thinking I may not wear it that much as it may seem a bit too busy for me (many clovers hanging on me).  But now I may reconsider it as I do have some outfits (eg sheath dresses or closed necklines) where a long necklace may complete the look.
> 
> Then I tried the carnelian 10 motif necklace (enabled by our dear tpfer BBC) and was surprised that it could work with my fair skin tone (used to give it a miss as I thought it was too dark) and popped out better than mop. This could add some diversity & colour to my collection *another thing to deliberate* only con is there won't be as many outfits for me to co-ordinate as often as the mop.
> I have attached a photo of how the carnelian motif looks on my wrist to show how it pops.
> 
> Lastly, for the vintage alhambra pave earrings, I was contemplating between this and frivole yg pave earrings but decided the former would get more usage for daily wear. Now another question is whether yg or wg if I were to decide on it.
> 
> Now given the above, if you could choose only one piece, which would u choose and why?
> If this is probably going to be the one piece for a long time (hope I don't jinx myself )
> 
> Sorry for the long post and would appreciate any opinions! TIA!



I vote for the WG pave earrings as really sparkle and would go with anything! It is also on my long and never ending wishlist &#128522;

Since you already have the frivole earrings in YG, the pave WG would make a great addition!


----------



## peppers90

*Happy St. Patrick's Day!! *


----------



## texasgirliegirl

peppers90 said:


> *Happy St. Patrick's Day!! *



Gorgeous!!  Love your KP and your malachite pendant!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

I've loved seeing everyone's photos of their VCA pieces with their Bs so I thought I would take a pic of mine. The Turquoise really brightens up the Etain of my B. thanks for letting me share &#128516;


----------



## Notorious Pink

PennyD2911 said:


> The back is solid. It is 18kt gold.




Here's a silly question - is all VCA gold (YG and WG) 18kt?


----------



## PhoenixH

peppers90 said:


> *happy st. Patrick's day!! *




&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## PhoenixH

Natalie j said:


> I've loved seeing everyone's photos of their VCA pieces with their Bs so I thought I would take a pic of mine. The Turquoise really brightens up the Etain of my B. thanks for letting me share &#128516;



Perfect! Lovely pieces you have there


----------



## PhoenixH

BBC said:


> Here's a silly question - is all VCA gold (YG and WG) 18kt?



I believe so. The last I asked my SA, that's what she said. At least for Alhambra and frivole range


----------



## valnsw

***BBC, coconuts40, PhoenixH and hopingoneday*** 

Thanks for your input! Looks like the clear winner is the vintage alhambra pave earrings. 
My heart is still kinda itching for a splash of colour, thinking if I should add the carnelian single motif pendant to my collection


----------



## HeidiDavis

Bentley1 said:


> Thank you. I love the Onyx! They are definitely on my wish list, I know I would get so much use out of those as well! These are super comfy, just not to sleep on! Lol but throughout the day, I don't even know they're on. Excuse the blurry pic,
> Hopefully it's ok enough to give an idea of size and such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930635




Thank you so much for posting the pic!  The earrings look beautiful on you!  The pic was VERY helpful as your hair is the same shade as mine.  It gives me the perfect idea of how the Sweets would work on me!  Hugs!


----------



## hopingoneday

peppers90 said:


> *Happy St. Patrick's Day!! *




Adorable!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> ***BBC, coconuts40, PhoenixH and hopingoneday***
> 
> Thanks for your input! Looks like the clear winner is the vintage alhambra pave earrings.
> My heart is still kinda itching for a splash of colour, thinking if I should add the carnelian single motif pendant to my collection


This sounds like a great plan. I just purchased the yg pave vintage earrings myself. The carnelian is such a gorgeous color. I hope that you decide to buy both and that they will bring you many years of enjoyment.


----------



## valnsw

texasgirliegirl said:


> This sounds like a great plan. I just purchased the yg pave vintage earrings myself. The carnelian is such a gorgeous color. I hope that you decide to buy both and that they will bring you many years of enjoyment.



Thanks *TGG* 
I'm sure u get great enjoyment from all your gorgeous pieces. Your collection is TDF 

What made u decide to choose the yg over the wg? 
Not waiting for the grey mop that you have been holding out for instead of the pave earrings?

I tried them out at the boutique but still couldn't make up my mind 

Later when I brought my sister to have a look to give opinion on which was better on me, unfortunately both were not in stock for me to try. 

Given these two, which would look better on me? The lighting was not exactly the best when I took the pictures.

This one is of the yg.


----------



## valnsw

Can't seem to attach two pictures in one post. 
This is of the wg.


----------



## HADASSA

peppers90 said:


> *happy st. Patrick's day!! *


 


texasgirliegirl said:


> gorgeous!!  Love your kp and your malachite pendant!!


 
+1


----------



## pedsdds

valnsw said:


> Can't seem to attach two pictures in one post.
> 
> This is of the wg.




Hi valnsw,

I just recently had the same situation come up between the WG and YG pave alhambra earclips. I went to the boutique with DH and even though I went in biased towards the WG, I ended up falling in love with the YG. for my coloring, I felt like in YG the alhambra motif stood out more than the WG. I also knew I wanted the lotus earclips/other WG pave earclips down the road, so we decided the YG would be best. you can't make a wrong decision though, they're both gorgeous! good luck deciding, hope this helps a little!


----------



## dialv

peppers90 said:


> *Happy St. Patrick's Day!! *


Love this!!


----------



## PennyD2911

BBC said:


> Here's a silly question - is all VCA gold (YG and WG) 18kt?




Yes, they use 18kt. [emoji4]


----------



## PennyD2911

hadassa said:


> +1




+2


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> Thanks *TGG*
> I'm sure u get great enjoyment from all your gorgeous pieces. Your collection is TDF
> 
> What made u decide to choose the yg over the wg?
> Not waiting for the grey mop that you have been holding out for instead of the pave earrings?
> 
> I tried them out at the boutique but still couldn't make up my mind
> 
> Later when I brought my sister to have a look to give opinion on which was better on me, unfortunately both were not in stock for me to try.
> 
> Given these two, which would look better on me? The lighting was not exactly the best when I took the pictures.
> 
> This one is of the yg.



I love the warmth of the yg on you. I decided on yg because I have the pave frivole earrings in wg.  All of my vintage necklaces are yg so I wanted these to match my other necklaces. I tried on the wg but didn't love them. I'm blonde/ blue eyed but have a fair yellowish skin tone. 
I'm not going to wait for a 20 in gray mop because the only way to get it is by special order and that's not guaranteed. 
I have the pendant. 
I believe my collection is now complete!


----------



## dialv

texasgirliegirl said:


> I love the warmth of the yg on you. I decided on yg because I have the pave frivole earrings in wg.  All of my vintage necklaces are yg so I wanted these to match my other necklaces. I tried on the wg but didn't love them. I'm blonde/ blue eyed but have a fair yellowish skin tone.
> I'm not going to wait for a 20 in gray mop because the only way to get it is by special order and that's not guaranteed.
> I have the pendant.
> I believe my collection is now complete!


I just tried again to do a special order gray mop bracelet, they said no so I just ordered the Magic ring in it. I don't know why they have to be so difficult lol!  Your yg pave earrings will be beautiful!


----------



## perleegirl

valnsw said:


> ***BBC, coconuts40, PhoenixH and hopingoneday***
> 
> Thanks for your input! Looks like the clear winner is the vintage alhambra pave earrings.
> My heart is still kinda itching for a splash of colour, thinking if I should add the carnelian single motif pendant to my collection



I would also suggest the earrings...for all the reasons that have already been stated.


----------



## Bentley1

HeidiDavis said:


> Thank you so much for posting the pic!  The earrings look beautiful on you!  The pic was VERY helpful as your hair is the same shade as mine.  It gives me the perfect idea of how the Sweets would work on me!  Hugs!




You're welcome! Glad it was a bit helpful. Look forward to seeing photos of yours when you get them! [emoji3]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

dialv said:


> I just tried again to do a special order gray mop bracelet, they said no so I just ordered the Magic ring in it. I don't know why they have to be so difficult lol!  Your yg pave earrings will be beautiful!



I know!! Difficult. Why can't we just have what we want when we want it? A few money trees would help, too...
Joking aside, I'm still so very thankful for the pieces I have. Really, it's enough.


----------



## stylemechanel

Happy St. Patrick's Day, ladies!

I just left my local VCA and thought you'd all enjoy a little eye candy from the store window. I picked up a little green for me: the malachite 5 motif vintage bracelet, and the malachite vintage earclips. The bracelet is being sized so I will have that in a few days and will take some photos. Some of you  may remember that I had my heart set on the carnelian bracelet and earclips. Sadly they did not match. The bracelet had beautiful depth of color but the earclips were lack luster and very disappointing. The SA is keeping her a watch for me  to find a good match.

Until then I have some green to keep me happy!


----------



## einseine

BBC said:


> Had a little playtime this morning...will probably post on the Hermès matching thread, too. I think one of these needs to be my new avatar.
> 
> View attachment 2929101
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929103
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929105
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929106





peppers90 said:


> *Happy St. Patrick's Day!! *





Natalie j said:


> I've loved seeing everyone's photos of their VCA pieces with their Bs so I thought I would take a pic of mine. The Turquoise really brightens up the Etain of my B. thanks for letting me share &#128516;





stylemechanel said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day, ladies!
> 
> I just left my local VCA and thought you'd all enjoy a little eye candy from the store window. I picked up a little green for me: the malachite 5 motif vintage bracelet, and the malachite vintage earclips. The bracelet is being sized so I will have that in a few days and will take some photos. Some of you  may remember that I had my heart set on the carnelian bracelet and earclips. Sadly they did not match. The bracelet had beautiful depth of color but the earclips were lack luster and very disappointing. The SA is keeping her a watch for me  to find a good match.
> 
> Until then I have some green to keep me happy!





Beautiful!!!  I want join this project, but I don't have a B bag...


----------



## einseine

PhoenixH said:


> Thanks for sharing Einseine. What size love and perlee do you wear? The stones on your bracelet look huge on you! Absolutely breathtaking and you're right, not ostentatious. Do you mind sharing more pictures with us when you have the time? TIA! &#128536;





PhoenixH said:


> Thanks for sharing Einseine. What size love and perlee do you wear? The stones on your bracelet look huge on you! Absolutely breathtaking and you're right, not ostentatious. Do you mind sharing more pictures with us when you have the time? TIA! &#128536;



Hi Phoenix!  If the stones look bigger, it is because I prefer wearing big bracelets despite my arm is thin.  I don't know which pic you have seen, but now I cannot take a new pic of my diamond bracelet because I left it with the boutique for "safety" checks last week.  I have been advised that the closing system should be checked at least twice a year.  If I lose it, I will get so !!!

I am reposting this pic I once posted in other thread.  The 4-diamond Love in PG is size 18.  I sold the previous 4-diamond Love in WG (size 17) and got the PG one.  My perlee signature is medium.  And the URLs for some more pics., but you might have seen them.

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27266116&postcount=3156: WG Love + PG Perlee + diamond bracelet</a>
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27558953&postcount=3500: DBT, and JUC


----------



## texasgirliegirl

stylemechanel said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day, ladies!
> 
> I just left my local VCA and thought you'd all enjoy a little eye candy from the store window. I picked up a little green for me: the malachite 5 motif vintage bracelet, and the malachite vintage earclips. The bracelet is being sized so I will have that in a few days and will take some photos. Some of you  may remember that I had my heart set on the carnelian bracelet and earclips. Sadly they did not match. The bracelet had beautiful depth of color but the earclips were lack luster and very disappointing. The SA is keeping her a watch for me  to find a good match.
> 
> Until then I have some green to keep me happy!



Yay!!!! 
Photos??


----------



## OKComputer

einseine said:


> Hi Phoenix!  If the stones look bigger, it is because I prefer wearing big bracelets despite my arm is thin.  I don't know which pic you have seen, but now I cannot take a new pic of my diamond bracelet because I left it with the boutique for "safety" checks last week.  I have been advised that the closing system should be checked at least twice a year.  If I lose it, I will get so !!!
> 
> I am reposting this pic I once posted in other thread.  The 4-diamond Love in PG is size 18.  I sold the previous 4-diamond Love in WG (size 17) and got the PG one.  My perlee signature is medium.  And the URLs for some more pics., but you might have seen them.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27266116&postcount=3156: WG Love + PG Perlee + diamond bracelet</a>
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27558953&postcount=3500: DBT, and JUC



Einseine, I just wanted you to know that I am standing in a puddle of drool. Your tennis bracelet is absolutely spectacular!!


----------



## PhoenixH

einseine said:


> Hi Phoenix!  If the stones look bigger, it is because I prefer wearing big bracelets despite my arm is thin.  I don't know which pic you have seen, but now I cannot take a new pic of my diamond bracelet because I left it with the boutique for "safety" checks last week.  I have been advised that the closing system should be checked at least twice a year.  If I lose it, I will get so !!!
> 
> I am reposting this pic I once posted in other thread.  The 4-diamond Love in PG is size 18.  I sold the previous 4-diamond Love in WG (size 17) and got the PG one.  My perlee signature is medium.  And the URLs for some more pics., but you might have seen them.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27266116&postcount=3156: WG Love + PG Perlee + diamond bracelet</a>
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27558953&postcount=3500: DBT, and JUC



Thank you so much for sharing! I am in love! &#128525;


----------



## PhoenixH

einseine said:


> Hi Phoenix!  If the stones look bigger, it is because I prefer wearing big bracelets despite my arm is thin.  I don't know which pic you have seen, but now I cannot take a new pic of my diamond bracelet because I left it with the boutique for "safety" checks last week.  I have been advised that the closing system should be checked at least twice a year.  If I lose it, I will get so !!!
> 
> I am reposting this pic I once posted in other thread.  The 4-diamond Love in PG is size 18.  I sold the previous 4-diamond Love in WG (size 17) and got the PG one.  My perlee signature is medium.  And the URLs for some more pics., but you might have seen them.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27266116&postcount=3156: WG Love + PG Perlee + diamond bracelet</a>
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27558953&postcount=3500: DBT, and JUC



I am torn between so many items on my wishlist and limited funds &#128546; 

I am looking to get a fabulous tennis bracelet that I believe will get much wear. Do you find they you can wear your TB during casual and formal settings? And is it versatile for stacking? If you could only have 2 bracelet/arm accessory items in your collection, which would be the chosen pieces? Appreciate your advice and thanks for sharing! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## einseine

PhoenixH said:


> I am torn between so many items on my wishlist and limited funds &#128546;
> 
> I am looking to get a fabulous tennis bracelet that I believe will get much wear. Do you find they you can wear your TB during casual and formal settings? And is it versatile for stacking? If you could only have 2 bracelet/arm accessory items in your collection, which would be the chosen pieces? Appreciate your advice and thanks for sharing! &#9786;&#65039;



I wear my TB whenever I go out (without gym).  Yes, it is very versatile for stacking.  I have to, because I wear my Love and JUC on each wrist 24/7!  It may depend on a TB, but my TB keeps the oval shape when it is closed, so it will never get tangled with other bracelets.  Oh, your question is very difficult one, but I'll choose the TB and Love or JUC.  If I choose one of them,  JUC.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> Hi Phoenix!  If the stones look bigger, it is because I prefer wearing big bracelets despite my arm is thin.  I don't know which pic you have seen, but now I cannot take a new pic of my diamond bracelet because I left it with the boutique for "safety" checks last week.  I have been advised that the closing system should be checked at least twice a year.  If I lose it, I will get so !!!
> 
> I am reposting this pic I once posted in other thread.  The 4-diamond Love in PG is size 18.  I sold the previous 4-diamond Love in WG (size 17) and got the PG one.  My perlee signature is medium.  And the URLs for some more pics., but you might have seen them.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27266116&postcount=3156: WG Love + PG Perlee + diamond bracelet</a>
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27558953&postcount=3500: DBT, and JUC



We are tennis bracelet twins


----------



## Bethc

Happy St. Patricks day [emoji172][emoji256]


----------



## fashion_junky

Bethc said:


> Happy St. Patrick day [emoji172][emoji256]
> 
> View attachment 2931886



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day, ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> I just left my local VCA and thought you'd all enjoy a little eye candy from the store window. I picked up a little green for me: the malachite 5 motif vintage bracelet, and the malachite vintage earclips. The bracelet is being sized so I will have that in a few days and will take some photos. Some of you  may remember that I had my heart set on the carnelian bracelet and earclips. Sadly they did not match. The bracelet had beautiful depth of color but the earclips were lack luster and very disappointing. The SA is keeping her a watch for me  to find a good match.
> 
> 
> 
> Until then I have some green to keep me happy!




Congrats style![emoji93]
The perfect day for purchasing malachite. [emoji4]
Look forward to your pix!


----------



## kimber418

I know it is late but just wanted to share a bit of my green with you all!


----------



## kimber418

Bethc said:


> Happy St. Patricks day [emoji172][emoji256]
> 
> View attachment 2931886


Love this&#127808;&#127808;&#127808;&#127808;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> I know it is late but just wanted to share a bit of my green with you all!



Your malachite is my favorite! Beautiful striations and wonderful color.


----------



## PennyD2911

kimber418 said:


> I know it is late but just wanted to share a bit of my green with you all!




One of the prettiest malachite pieces I've seen!


----------



## PhoenixH

Bethc said:


> Happy St. Patricks day [emoji172][emoji256]
> 
> View attachment 2931886



Beautiful pieces BethC!


----------



## PhoenixH

kimber418 said:


> I know it is late but just wanted to share a bit of my green with you all!



Gorgeous malachite! &#128525; I'm loving all these pictures of malachite! Too bad I seem to have problem posting pictures and I can't contribute


----------



## PhoenixH

My first photo contribution to this thread. Hopefully it's successful!


----------



## PhoenixH

Date night with DH &#128522; Thanks for letting me share! (Pardon my horrible knuckles!)


----------



## PhoenixH

This was the TB my jeweler was trying to tempt me with &#128541; I think the specs are 0.2point per RB diamond and F color, VS1. Thoughts?


----------



## Notorious Pink

OKComputer said:


> Einseine, I just wanted you to know that I am standing in a puddle of drool. Your tennis bracelet is absolutely spectacular!!




More love for einseine's tennis bracelet - STUNNING!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Bethc said:


> Happy St. Patricks day [emoji172][emoji256]
> 
> View attachment 2931886







kimber418 said:


> I know it is late but just wanted to share a bit of my green with you all!




Love malachite! Such gorgeous pieces!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Notorious Pink

PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 2932065
> 
> 
> This was the TB my jeweler was trying to tempt me with [emoji13] I think the specs are 0.2point per RB diamond and F color, VS1. Thoughts?




Phoenix I love all of your pictures! This looks very pretty! 

I used to have a TB but I didn't love the way it moved around a lot - felt too delicate for me. 

I prefer bangles, unfortunately my beloved Judith Ripka bangle was stolen. Since then, I haven't been into bracelets, like I can never replace that one. I have a little vintage diamond bracelet which I wear, and sometimes a gator CDC with it, but ever since I lost my favorite one I haven't been into it...maybe it's time to start again...


----------



## pedsdds

PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 2932043
> 
> 
> Date night with DH [emoji4] Thanks for letting me share! (Pardon my horrible knuckles!)




gorgeous! and I love the pave magic ring


----------



## einseine

PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 2932042
> 
> 
> My first photo contribution to this thread. Hopefully it's successful!





PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 2932043
> 
> 
> Date night with DH &#128522; Thanks for letting me share! (Pardon my horrible knuckles!)





PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 2932065
> 
> 
> This was the TB my jeweler was trying to tempt me with &#128541; I think the specs are 0.2point per RB diamond and F color, VS1. Thoughts?



The TB looks great on you!  Good size and diamond quality!  As you see, TB goes with anything!!!  And love your VCA pieces!!!


----------



## einseine

OKComputer said:


> Einseine, I just wanted you to know that I am standing in a puddle of drool. Your tennis bracelet is absolutely spectacular!!





BBC said:


> More love for einseine's tennis bracelet - STUNNING!




Thanks~~~   I am sure I can love it for the rest of my life.  I will not find more attractive one.   Perhaps!



texasgirliegirl said:


> We are tennis bracelet twins


----------



## valnsw

texasgirliegirl said:


> I love the warmth of the yg on you. I decided on yg because I have the pave frivole earrings in wg.  All of my vintage necklaces are yg so I wanted these to match my other necklaces. I tried on the wg but didn't love them. I'm blonde/ blue eyed but have a fair yellowish skin tone.
> I'm not going to wait for a 20 in gray mop because the only way to get it is by special order and that's not guaranteed.
> I have the pendant.
> I believe my collection is now complete!



I wish I can say my collection is complete. Everytime I saw that to myself, something pops up along and I get obsessed with it. 
While I like the warm yg on my skintone, if I were to get it, I probably can only match with my mop yg pendant which currently I use my frivole yg earrings to match. 



perleegirl said:


> I would also suggest the earrings...for all the reasons that have already been stated.



Thanks for your input!


----------



## valnsw

pedsdds said:


> Hi valnsw,
> 
> I just recently had the same situation come up between the WG and YG pave alhambra earclips. I went to the boutique with DH and even though I went in biased towards the WG, I ended up falling in love with the YG. for my coloring, I felt like in YG the alhambra motif stood out more than the WG. I also knew I wanted the lotus earclips/other WG pave earclips down the road, so we decided the YG would be best. you can't make a wrong decision though, they're both gorgeous! good luck deciding, hope this helps a little!



I saw your yg pave earrings mod pic and that's what got me started thinking about them. 
Well, for me I probably won't be thinking of getting any WG earclips or pave wg ones from VCA like u, so hard to decide....

Unless my money tree grows and I can get both in yg and wg *wishful thinking*


----------



## ChaneLisette

PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 2932042
> 
> 
> My first photo contribution to this thread. Hopefully it's successful!





PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 2932043
> 
> 
> Date night with DH &#128522; Thanks for letting me share! (Pardon my horrible knuckles!)





PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 2932065
> 
> 
> This was the TB my jeweler was trying to tempt me with &#128541; I think the specs are 0.2point per RB diamond and F color, VS1. Thoughts?




Gorgeous pics! Thank you for sharing!

I do like the TB. You could definitely stack it or wear it alone. How did you feel about it?


----------



## perleegirl

Hmm...All these pretty pics are making me think....Perlee Clover or TB?


----------



## PhoenixH

BBC said:


> Phoenix I love all of your pictures! This looks very pretty!
> 
> I used to have a TB but I didn't love the way it moved around a lot - felt too delicate for me.
> 
> I prefer bangles, unfortunately my beloved Judith Ripka bangle was stolen. Since then, I haven't been into bracelets, like I can never replace that one. I have a little vintage diamond bracelet which I wear, and sometimes a gator CDC with it, but ever since I lost my favorite one I haven't been into it...maybe it's time to start again...



Thank you BBC! Yes I can see why a bangle would be easier to wear as it would not move around as much. But you could also explore a "stiffer" bracelet that retains it's oval shape


----------



## PhoenixH

pedsdds said:


> gorgeous! and I love the pave magic ring



Thank you pedsdds!!!


----------



## PhoenixH

einseine said:


> The TB looks great on you!  Good size and diamond quality!  As you see, TB goes with anything!!!  And love your VCA pieces!!!



Thank you Einseine! You made me revive my interest and love for TB again and I hope I acquire a lovely one soon


----------



## PhoenixH

ChaneLisette said:


> Gorgeous pics! Thank you for sharing!
> 
> I do like the TB. You could definitely stack it or wear it alone. How did you feel about it?



I do like it! Just wondering if i should bite the bullet or "save up" haha


----------



## fansynancy

There are 3 VCA Perlee Signature bracelets just listed at Oakgem. $5800 each and no sales tax if you not in PA.


----------



## fansynancy

Oh- and a 20 motif gold alhambra necklace and gold alhambra earrings.


----------



## janiepie

Just wanted to share... An oldie but a goodie~


----------



## texasgirliegirl

janiepie said:


> Just wanted to share... An oldie but a goodie~
> View attachment 2932343



Especially love your Victoria earrings...


----------



## NewBe

i saw this on the news today:
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/tag-heuer-latest-luxury-brand-122536784.html?.tsrc=applewf

not sure if that's part of the reason that we haven't heard about the price increase in the US even though Europe's increase seems definite.


----------



## Coconuts40

NewBe said:


> i saw this on the news today:
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/tag-heuer-latest-luxury-brand-122536784.html?.tsrc=applewf
> 
> not sure if that's part of the reason that we haven't heard about the price increase in the US even though Europe's increase seems definite.



I spoke to my SA today, and says there will be a 10% increase in mid-April.  I live in Canada.

He has been wrong in the past, so not sure how much I can trust this, but I will let you guys know.  I really want the lotus pave (small) but was hoping I could wait a few more months.  I want to be absolutely positive about this price increase before I purchase them.

I have to say, this will likely be one of my last VCA purchases, and I really don't own a lot. These price increases are becoming unjustifiable to me.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Coconuts40 said:


> I spoke to my SA today, and says there will be a 10% increase in mid-April.  I live in Canada.
> 
> He has been wrong in the past, so not sure how much I can trust this, but I will let you guys know.  I really want the lotus pave (small) but was hoping I could wait a few more months.  I want to be absolutely positive about this price increase before I purchase them.
> 
> I have to say, this will likely be one of my last VCA purchases, and I really don't own a lot. These price increases are becoming unjustifiable to me.



I can totally relate.


----------



## einseine

PhoenixH said:


> Thank you BBC! Yes I can see why a bangle would be easier to wear as it would not move around as much. But you could also explore a "stiffer" bracelet that retains it's oval shape



Yeah!  *BBC*!  I am often asked if my TB is bangle, bu it's so called a line bracelet.


----------



## einseine

perleegirl said:


> Hmm...All these pretty pics are making me think....Perlee Clover or TB?





I , in a moment, tempted to purchase Perlée bangle bracelet in WG with pavé diamond, but I am happy I got my TB!  You can wear a TB like a e-ring/wedding band.  That's good!


----------



## kimber418

PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 2932042
> 
> 
> My first photo contribution to this thread. Hopefully it's successful!


So pretty!


----------



## kimber418

PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 2932065
> 
> 
> This was the TB my jeweler was trying to tempt me with &#128541; I think the specs are 0.2point per RB diamond and F color, VS1. Thoughts?


Perfect!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> I know it is late but just wanted to share a bit of my green with you all!



I just had to go back and admire this beautiful piece once again. 
This is my favorite standard for malachite. Not too dark, not too light. The striations are a great balance of wide and thin stripes. Wavy and straight. I think I love yours even more than I love mine!


----------



## PhoenixH

kimber418 said:


> So pretty!



Thank you! &#128536;


----------



## Metrowestmama

Trying to keep up but failing. LOL. So there are new Long Magic Pendants coming out in April? Any pics someone can direct me to?


----------



## PhoenixH

Just wanted to share my humble VCA family &#9786;&#65039; It has been an extremely slippery slope and I wonder what would I be tempted by next??


----------



## HeidiDavis

PhoenixH said:


> Just wanted to share my humble VCA family &#9786;&#65039; It has been an extremely slippery slope and I wonder what would I be tempted by next??




Your "humble" VCA family is breathtaking!  My goodness!  What perfect pieces you've chosen!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PhoenixH said:


> Just wanted to share my humble VCA family &#9786;&#65039; It has been an extremely slippery slope and I wonder what would I be tempted by next??



You have a beautiful collection. 
I would add a ten motif ( or two) in white mop or consider one of the new pendants in mop to go with your earrings.
Btw, I love the character of your malachite, too. Very similar to mine. I love to see a lot of contrasting bands in malachite.


----------



## ChaneLisette

PhoenixH said:


> Just wanted to share my humble VCA family &#9786;&#65039; It has been an extremely slippery slope and I wonder what would I be tempted by next??




Beautiful collection! You did a great job with variety and must-have pieces. Enjoy!


----------



## janiepie

Thank you! 



texasgirliegirl said:


> Especially love your Victoria earrings...


----------



## cung

PhoenixH said:


> Just wanted to share my humble VCA family &#9786;&#65039; It has been an extremely slippery slope and I wonder what would I be tempted by next??



Your collection is stunning. I really couldn't get what you mean "humble" at all


----------



## NewBe

Anyone has seen modeling pictures of "Magic Alhambra bracelet, 5 motifs in White Gold, Stone Combination", please let me know where i can find them.  Thanks.


----------



## PennyD2911

PhoenixH said:


> Just wanted to share my humble VCA family [emoji5]&#65039; It has been an extremely slippery slope and I wonder what would I be tempted by next??




Gorgeous! Love the malachite.


----------



## PennyD2911

Metrowestmama said:


> Trying to keep up but failing. LOL. So there are new Long Magic Pendants coming out in April? Any pics someone can direct me to?




You will find a pic posted a few pages back.


----------



## kimber418

texasgirliegirl said:


> I just had to go back and admire this beautiful piece once again.
> This is my favorite standard for malachite. Not too dark, not too light. The striations are a great balance of wide and thin stripes. Wavy and straight. I think I love yours even more than I love mine!


Thank you TGG!   I do love the malachite ---- I wish I would start wearing it more.


----------



## kimber418

PhoenixH said:


> Just wanted to share my humble VCA family &#9786;&#65039; It has been an extremely slippery slope and I wonder what would I be tempted by next??


PhoenixH~ Your collection is beautiful!   I love how you diversified your collection to include
ring, bracelet, earring & necklaces.   Each can be worn by themselves and many can be worn together.   Lovely!


----------



## CATEYES

PhoenixH said:


> Just wanted to share my humble VCA family &#9786;&#65039; It has been an extremely slippery slope and I wonder what would I be tempted by next??



This is an impressive collection PhoenixH! It is all gorgeous-the malachite really stands out (pitter patter) love everything!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## CATEYES

kimber418 said:


> I know it is late but just wanted to share a bit of my green with you all!



Yes Kimber TGG is right, this is a beautiful malachite creation you have here....Swooning


----------



## mikeyta

PhoenixH said:


> Just wanted to share my humble VCA family &#9786;&#65039; It has been an extremely slippery slope and I wonder what would I be tempted by next??


 beautiful collection.


----------



## dialv

PhoenixH said:


> Just wanted to share my humble VCA family &#9786;&#65039; It has been an extremely slippery slope and I wonder what would I be tempted by next??


Very beautiful collection, love the pieces you have chosen.


----------



## HeidiDavis

kimber418 said:


> I know it is late but just wanted to share a bit of my green with you all!




Just spectacular!  I love the way the malachite pops!  I sooooooooooooooo need a simple Vintage pendant in malachite.  Wish VCA made one.


----------



## HeidiDavis

Bethc said:


> Happy St. Patricks day [emoji172][emoji256]
> 
> View attachment 2931886


 
Yellow gold and malachite are such an exquisite combination!


----------



## styletilwedie

PhoenixH said:


> Just wanted to share my humble VCA family &#9786;&#65039; It has been an extremely slippery slope and I wonder what would I be tempted by next??


OMG!!! These are drop dead gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> Thank you TGG!   I do love the malachite ---- I wish I would start wearing it more.



Wear it with black...
Tres chic


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HeidiDavis said:


> Just spectacular!  I love the way the malachite pops!  I sooooooooooooooo need a simple Vintage pendant in malachite.  Wish VCA made one.



There are a few holiday pendants ( malachite with the diamond) floating around....


----------



## HeidiDavis

texasgirliegirl said:


> There are a few holiday pendants ( malachite with the diamond) floating around....




I bet if I really hunted, I might be able to find one.  Argh, I need to prioritize!  There are just too many things on my wishlist!  I would love to get a few of the past holiday pendants that I missed--the onyx with the diamond, the malachite, the lapis (was there one?).  I swear, I have jewelry ADHD when I see new pieces that I want to save for! Lol.


TGG, I hope you are enjoying your new pave Alhambra earrings!  I bet they are stunning and sparkly on you!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HeidiDavis said:


> I bet if I really hunted, I might be able to find one.  Argh, I need to prioritize!  There are just too many things on my wishlist!  I would love to get a few of the past holiday pendants that I missed--the onyx with the diamond, the malachite, the lapis (was there one?).  I swear, I have jewelry ADHD when I see new pieces that I want to save for! Lol.
> 
> 
> TGG, I hope you are enjoying your new pave Alhambra earrings!  I bet they are stunning and sparkly on you!



I will receive them next week....we are on SB and I didn't wish to have the package sent until we get back. I'm very excited to receive them as the pave vintage earrings in yg have been on my wish list forever. I deeply regret not buying them in the first place instead of the plain yg vintage earrings.


----------



## Notorious Pink

PhoenixH said:


> Just wanted to share my humble VCA family [emoji5]&#65039; It has been an extremely slippery slope and I wonder what would I be tempted by next??




Gorgeous collection!


----------



## PhoenixH

texasgirliegirl said:


> I will receive them next week....we are on SB and I didn't wish to have the package sent until we get back. I'm very excited to receive them as the pave vintage earrings in yg have been on my wish list forever. I deeply regret not buying them in the first place instead of the plain yg vintage earrings.



I am so excited for you TGG!!! The WG pave earrings have been on my wishlist for a long while &#128151;


----------



## PhoenixH

Thank you all for the kind words about my collection &#9786;&#65039;Apologies as I don't know how to multi quote.


----------



## hopingoneday

Holy cow! We are on SB in Turks and Caicos with iffy Internet.  I didn't visit the forum for a few days and I'm totally overwhelmed now!  So I'm just going to say you all have posted some extremely beautiful pieces and collections!!!


----------



## einseine

PhoenixH said:


> Just wanted to share my humble VCA family &#9786;&#65039; It has been an extremely slippery slope and I wonder what would I be tempted by next??



Yes, your collection is so nice!!! I need them all!!!


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> I will receive them next week....we are on SB and I didn't wish to have the package sent until we get back. I'm very excited to receive them as the pave vintage earrings in yg have been on my wish list forever. I deeply regret not buying them in the first place instead of the plain yg vintage earrings.



Wow!  Congrats! TGG!!!  I love my pave vintage earrings in WG!  (So, I need a WG alhambra necklace.)  I want the pave ones in YG, too!!!  hehehe


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> Wow!  Congrats! TGG!!!  I love my pave vintage earrings in WG!  (So, I need a WG alhambra necklace.)  I want the pave ones in YG, too!!!  hehehe



I also purchased another set. Perhaps my Tpf tech angel will help me post photos next week &#127799;


----------



## PhoenixH

texasgirliegirl said:


> I also purchased another set. Perhaps my Tpf tech angel will help me post photos next week &#127799;


Oh what set TGG? Do share!!! Can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PhoenixH said:


> Oh what set TGG? Do share!!! Can't wait to see what you got!



It's a vintage set ( no longer in production) that looks like a cross between cosmos and rose de Noel. I'll share photos next week once I receive them. Fingers crossed.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> It's a vintage set ( no longer in production) that looks like a cross between cosmos and rose de Noel. I'll share photos next week once I receive them. Fingers crossed.




Ooooohhhh - sounds beautiful!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Hi Ladies, Can anyone wear their 10 motif as a bracelet? I have a small ish wrist but I just can't seem to make it work.


----------



## HeidiDavis

texasgirliegirl said:


> It's a vintage set ( no longer in production) that looks like a cross between cosmos and rose de Noel. I'll share photos next week once I receive them. Fingers crossed.


 


Oh my very goodness!  This I am DYING to see!!!


----------



## perleegirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> It's a vintage set ( no longer in production) that looks like a cross between cosmos and rose de Noel. I'll share photos next week once I receive them. Fingers crossed.




Interesting! Can't wait to see your special reveal. Where did you find this treasure?


----------



## elizabethtwrs

Hi ladies, would you buy from a local boutique that would cost more in order to cultivate a relationship, or simply to buy from overseas that would be more cost effective? I would save about 10-15% buying from overseas including the tax refund, but would need to make a special detour. It would take some effort for the detour but I could also bundle in more shopping from other brands that is much cheaper than local. 

Beyond the pieces that I will buying now, I don't have any others in the near horizon, so not sure whether it would be worth it to cultivate the relationship. That said, I have received excellent service from both boutiques, and will feel bad that one of them will be disappointed either way when I choose to buy from either of them!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

elizabethtwrs said:


> Hi ladies, would you buy from a local boutique that would cost more in order to cultivate a relationship, or simply to buy from overseas that would be more cost effective? I would save about 10-15% buying from overseas including the tax refund, but would need to make a special detour. It would take some effort for the detour but I could also bundle in more shopping from other brands that is much cheaper than local.
> 
> Beyond the pieces that I will buying now, I don't have any others in the near horizon, so not sure whether it would be worth it to cultivate the relationship. That said, I have received excellent service from both boutiques, and will feel bad that one of them will be disappointed either way when I choose to buy from either of them!



I feel that the SA's should be more concerned about cultivating a relationship with you rather than the other way around.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> i feel that the sa's should be more concerned about cultivating a relationship with you rather than the other way around.




+1


----------



## stylemechanel

texasgirliegirl said:


> It's a vintage set ( no longer in production) that looks like a cross between cosmos and rose de Noel. I'll share photos next week once I receive them. Fingers crossed.



Hi TTG! That sounds so intriguing. I can't wait to see your newest purchase.


----------



## Greengoddess8

PhoenixH said:


> Just wanted to share my humble VCA family &#9786;&#65039; It has been an extremely slippery slope and I wonder what would I be tempted by next??



I have finally ventured to the jewelry box I have stayed in the purse section mostly. 
But, jewelry is my first love....I can't fight it any longer  PhoenixH your collection is stunning!!!  Nothing humble about it IMO


----------



## Greengoddess8

janiepie said:


> Just wanted to share... An oldie but a goodie~
> View attachment 2932343


Such a lovely combo. Love the Victoria earrings


PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 2932042
> 
> 
> My first photo contribution to this thread. Hopefully it's successful!





PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 2932043
> 
> 
> Date night with DH &#128522; Thanks for letting me share! (Pardon my horrible knuckles!)





PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 2932065
> 
> 
> This was the TB my jeweler was trying to tempt me with &#128541; I think the specs are 0.2point per RB diamond and F color, VS1. Thoughts?


Love all your wonderful items!  I always love to see Malichite 


stylemechanel said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day, ladies!
> 
> I just left my local VCA and thought you'd all enjoy a little eye candy from the store window. I picked up a little green for me: the malachite 5 motif vintage bracelet, and the malachite vintage earclips. The bracelet is being sized so I will have that in a few days and will take some photos. Some of you  may remember that I had my heart set on the carnelian bracelet and earclips. Sadly they did not match. The bracelet had beautiful depth of color but the earclips were lack luster and very disappointing. The SA is keeping her a watch for me  to find a good match.
> 
> Until then I have some green to keep me happy!



Congratulations on you Malachite!  It is one of my all time favorites. Can't wait for pictures  And, thank you for the stunning eye candy


----------



## Greengoddess8

einseine said:


> Hi Phoenix!  If the stones look bigger, it is because I prefer wearing big bracelets despite my arm is thin.  I don't know which pic you have seen, but now I cannot take a new pic of my diamond bracelet because I left it with the boutique for "safety" checks last week.  I have been advised that the closing system should be checked at least twice a year.  If I lose it, I will get so !!!
> 
> I am reposting this pic I once posted in other thread.  The 4-diamond Love in PG is size 18.  I sold the previous 4-diamond Love in WG (size 17) and got the PG one.  My perlee signature is medium.  And the URLs for some more pics., but you might have seen them.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27266116&postcount=3156: WG Love + PG Perlee + diamond bracelet</a>
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27558953&postcount=3500: DBT, and JUC



Gorgeous combination! The tennis bracelet is TDF


----------



## Greengoddess8

Bethc said:


> Happy St. Patricks day [emoji172][emoji256]
> 
> View attachment 2931886


Match made in heaven


kimber418 said:


> I know it is late but just wanted to share a bit of my green with you all!


Yours is some of the lowliest Malichite I have seen in ages. Thanks for sharing...


peppers90 said:


> *Happy St. Patrick's Day!! *


Beautiful!!!!!


Natalie j said:


> I've loved seeing everyone's photos of their VCA pieces with their Bs so I thought I would take a pic of mine. The Turquoise really brightens up the Etain of my B. thanks for letting me share &#128516;


The turquoise looks gorgeous against your B


Bentley1 said:


> Haven't been in this thread in awhile but thought I'd pop in and share my Sweet Alhambra MOP earrings, a Vday gift from DH. I absolutely adore them and have had my eye on them for awhile. Perfection for everyday!! Thanks for letting me share! [emoji3][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930544



What a wonderful DH and present. Hope you are enjoying


----------



## einseine

I cannot wait to try on new magic long pendant!!!  I found this pic.


----------



## einseine

Greengoddess8 said:


> Gorgeous combination! The tennis bracelet is TDF



Thanks, greengoddness!!!  My decision was absolutely correct about the bracelet.


----------



## tbbbjb

texasgirliegirl said:


> I also purchased another set. Perhaps my Tpf tech angel will help me post photos next week &#127799;



Of course I will.  You guys HAVE to see this set . As we all know TGG has excellent taste, so you will not be disappointed!


----------



## PennyD2911

einseine said:


> I cannot wait to try on new magic long pendant!!!  I found this pic.




Wow!  I'm trying to decide between MOP and onyx. [emoji10]


----------



## einseine

PennyD2911 said:


> Wow!  I'm trying to decide between MOP and onyx. [emoji10]



You mean, which one you should get first?
My mind has set on the pave!


----------



## PennyD2911

einseine said:


> You mean, which one you should get first?
> 
> My mind has set on the pave!




Yes, one of each please![emoji3]


----------



## MangoMochi

anyone knows when will be the next price increase in europe?
when exactly was last year? im planning some trip in April don't want to be there after the price increase 
i remember last year in US the price increase was around 4.21? or may 1st?


----------



## dolphingirl

MangoMochi said:


> anyone knows when will be the next price increase in europe?
> when exactly was last year? im planning some trip in April don't want to be there after the price increase
> i remember last year in US the price increase was around 4.21? or may 1st?



I would also like to know as I will be in Paris around the middle of April.  I read somewhere that the price increase is April 1.  Hope it's not correct.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

einseine said:


> I cannot wait to try on new magic long pendant!!!  I found this pic.



Wow I love it!!! It looks super chic! Can't wait to see the pave version!!!


----------



## stylemechanel

A little eye candy from my local VCA. It makes my new malachite bracelet and earclips look a little, hum....humble.:lolots:


----------



## MangoMochi

dolphingirl said:


> I would also like to know as I will be in Paris around the middle of April.  I read somewhere that the price increase is April 1.  Hope it's not correct.




hi i called today and unfortunately it seems to be true;
price increase on april 1st in paris about 10% up
too sad they won't wait till i will be there


----------



## HADASSA

MangoMochi said:


> hi i called today and unfortunately it seems to be true;
> price increase on april 1st in paris about 10% up
> too sad they won't wait till i will be there


 
Didn't you ask if you can make a deposit on the pieces you want to lock in the old price?


----------



## einseine

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Wow I love it!!! It looks super chic! Can't wait to see the pave version!!!





Pls post modling pics if you can!  I'll try take pics, too!

Also, any more pics of your gorgeous Magic long necklace in grey MOP???


----------



## HeidiDavis

stylemechanel said:


> A little eye candy from my local VCA. It makes my new malachite bracelet and earclips look a little, hum....humble.:lolots:




Lol!  I always feel the same way, Stylemechanel!  I'll save up for a piece and be thrilled with it, and then I'll open a magazine and see a Van Cleef ad with some of their high jewelry, and my purchase will seem very underwhelming and puny!  I always comfort myself by saying, "Where on earth would I wear that diamond-and-sapphire-encrusted butterfly choker anyway?  It just wouldn't fit my lifestyle. The Alhambra pendant is much more my speed!"


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> Pls post modling pics if you can!  I'll try take pics, too!
> 
> Also, any more pics of your gorgeous Magic long necklace in grey MOP???



Did you say GRAY mother of pearl?
In a magic pendant?


----------



## einseine

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Wow I love it!!! It looks super chic! Can't wait to see the pave version!!!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Did you say GRAY mother of pearl?
> In a magic pendant?



I had thought all along that Sprinkles's new magic 16 motif is all in grey MOP!!!  So I asked her if it was a special make.  I had another look at it on my PC, and noticed it is in MOP, grey MOP and onyx.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> I had thought all along that Sprinkles's new magic 16 motif is all in grey MOP!!!  So I asked her if it was a special make.  I had another look at it on my PC, and noticed it is in MOP, grey MOP and onyx.



I can't find that.!!


----------



## fashion_junky

For those in Canada, my SA told me that there will be a 10 % price increase on April 15th.


----------



## Coconuts40

fashion_junky said:


> For those in Canada, my SA told me that there will be a 10 % price increase on April 15th.



Hi Fashion-Junky...I live in Toronto, and was told the same thing by my SA when I emailed him..  I was at  Birks today and was told in person the same thing.


----------



## fashion_junky

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Fashion-Junky...I live in Toronto, and was told the same thing by my SA when I emailed him..  I was at  Birks today and was told in person the same thing.



I was there today too! Was tempted to buy something before the increase but really shouldn't right now....


----------



## Coconuts40

fashion_junky said:


> For those in Canada, my SA told me that there will be a 10 % price increase on April 15th.





fashion_junky said:


> I was there today too! Was tempted to buy something before the increase but really shouldn't right now....



Oh too funny...we could have been there at the same time!

I was there trying on the pave lotus earrings in the late afternoon.  I may take the plunge.  After this,I think I will be done for a long time.   I have been dreaming about these earrings for a while, and feel I will be completely content after purchasing these.  

Do you think you will take the plunge on anything?


----------



## Coconuts40

I have a very silly question to ask..

I was trying on the pave lotus earrings today, and my SA was not there.  I had someone else assist me, and she was not fully aware if these ear clips have a 'right side' and 'left side'.  I only have the Sweet Alhambra earrings that have posts.  However I was under the impression all ear clips have their correct right/left side.

For those of you that wear the ear clips, how can you tell the right ear clip from the left ear clip?

Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## perleegirl

Coconuts40 said:


> Oh too funny...we could have been there at the same time!
> 
> I was there trying on the pave lotus earrings in the late afternoon.  I may take the plunge.  After this,I think I will be done for a long time.   I have been dreaming about these earrings for a while, and feel I will be completely content after purchasing these.
> 
> Do you think you will take the plunge on anything?



I love the Lotus earrings...Get them!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Coconuts40 said:


> I have a very silly question to ask..
> 
> I was trying on the pave lotus earrings today, and my SA was not there.  I had someone else assist me, and she was not fully aware if these ear clips have a 'right side' and 'left side'.  I only have the Sweet Alhambra earrings that have posts.  However I was under the impression all ear clips have their correct right/left side.
> 
> For those of you that wear the ear clips, how can you tell the right ear clip from the left ear clip?
> 
> Thank you in advance!!!



With the upcoming price increase this thread is about to become a lot more interesting. It always does as we all race out to beat the price hike. 
On the back of the ear clip you will see a little bump. It's hard to explain but yes, there is a left and a right. 
Perfect VCA design&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Coconuts40 said:


> Oh too funny...we could have been there at the same time!
> 
> I was there trying on the pave lotus earrings in the late afternoon.  I may take the plunge.  After this,I think I will be done for a long time.   I have been dreaming about these earrings for a while, and feel I will be completely content after purchasing these.
> 
> Do you think you will take the plunge on anything?



If you think you will ultimately buy the lotus earrings you may as well get them now and start enjoying them. 
They will only continue to increase in price.


----------



## Coconuts40

perleegirl said:


> I love the Lotus earrings...Get them!!!





texasgirliegirl said:


> With the upcoming price increase this thread is about to become a lot more interesting. It always does as we all race out to beat the price hike.
> On the back of the ear clip you will see a little bump. It's hard to explain but yes, there is a left and a right.
> Perfect VCA design&#9786;&#65039;





texasgirliegirl said:


> If you think you will ultimately buy the lotus earrings you may as well get them now and start enjoying them.
> They will only continue to increase in price.



Hi Perleegirl, and TGG,

Oh this thread is so bad for my bank account
Thanks Perleegirl, they really are stunning!

Yes, I think I will take the plunge.  I don't like matchy jewelry and this will be perfect with my 20 motif MOP.  It even looks good with the rose gold.  I am 90% committed to them.  Oh geeze I love them so much, they look so much better in person than they do in any picture I have seen of them!!!!!  

TGG, so true, they will be great to wear as the weather gets warmer in cold Toronto!  
If I have this correct, the bump for the right ear faces to the right.  The bump for the left ear faces the left.  I think that's correct right?

By the way, I can't wait for you to reveal your new jewelry...so happy for you


----------



## fashion_junky

Coconuts40 said:


> Oh too funny...we could have been there at the same time!
> 
> I was there trying on the pave lotus earrings in the late afternoon.  I may take the plunge.  After this,I think I will be done for a long time.   I have been dreaming about these earrings for a while, and feel I will be completely content after purchasing these.
> 
> Do you think you will take the plunge on anything?



Small world!!  I was there late morning.  The pave lotus earrings are beautiful!!  I'm not sure if I'll take the plunge...I'm thinking I'd love a ring to add to my collection.  I absolutely loved the 10 motif chalcedony, but it isn't in the budget at the moment...I might do a ring though.  It would have to be ordered and my SA said if I put a deposit down, it will lock in the current price.  He said it could take a few months for a ring order to come in?  Any experience with this by any chance?

Post pics of your earrings when you get them


----------



## Coconuts40

fashion_junky said:


> Small world!!  I was there late morning.  The pave lotus earrings are beautiful!!  I'm not sure if I'll take the plunge...I'm thinking I'd love a ring to add to my collection.  I absolutely loved the 10 motif chalcedony, but it isn't in the budget at the moment...I might do a ring though.  It would have to be ordered and my SA said if I put a deposit down, it will lock in the current price.  He said it could take a few months for a ring order to come in?  Any experience with this by any chance?
> 
> Post pics of your earrings when you get them



I have found VCA in Toronto takes a while to get something not in stock.  Last June I went to purchase the sweet turquoise earrings and 20 motif MOP...both sold out.  I did place a down payment, but It took until September to get them.  This was unfortunate since I couldn't enjoy them in the summer and was always wearing these with a heavy winter coat.  And if it snowed, I wouldn't dare wear my VCA jewelry.  

So the SA is correct about the wait time.  At least you can lock in the price by putting a down payment.  VCA Rings are beautiful, I wish I could wear them, but it's difficult with my career.


----------



## Nbeach

Any Intel on price increase in the us?


----------



## OKComputer

Coconuts40 said:


> I have found VCA in Toronto takes a while to get something not in stock.  Last June I went to purchase the sweet turquoise earrings and 20 motif MOP...both sold out.  I did place a down payment, but It took until September to get them.  This was unfortunate since I couldn't enjoy them in the summer and was always wearing these with a heavy winter coat.  And if it snowed, I wouldn't dare wear my VCA jewelry.
> 
> So the SA is correct about the wait time.  At least you can lock in the price by putting a down payment.  VCA Rings are beautiful, I wish I could wear them, but it's difficult with my career.



That's what I have heard about the wait time in Toronto as well. I was expecting to have to wait 6-8 weeks for my onyx bracelet, as there were 2 others already on the wait list before me. I ended up waiting just under a week! That was lucky.

My SA emailed about th price hike as well, she said it was expected to be 10-15% first or second week of April. 

Contemplating whether I should get the small frivole earrings now before the price hike. I've never tried on the small size, can I return it if I don't like them when they come in?


----------



## fashion_junky

Coconuts40 said:


> I have found VCA in Toronto takes a while to get something not in stock.  Last June I went to purchase the sweet turquoise earrings and 20 motif MOP...both sold out.  I did place a down payment, but It took until September to get them.  This was unfortunate since I couldn't enjoy them in the summer and was always wearing these with a heavy winter coat.  And if it snowed, I wouldn't dare wear my VCA jewelry.
> 
> So the SA is correct about the wait time.  At least you can lock in the price by putting a down payment.  VCA Rings are beautiful, I wish I could wear them, but it's difficult with my career.



Thanks for the info! I wonder why it takes so long to get an order here? You were lucky to get the turquoise sweets here...when I asked, they said chances were slim of ever getting them, so I bought them in the states and paid way more with the exchange. Definitely cheaper to buy here right now!!!


----------



## Coconuts40

OKComputer said:


> That's what I have heard about the wait time in Toronto as well. I was expecting to have to wait 6-8 weeks for my onyx bracelet, as there were 2 others already on the wait list before me. I ended up waiting just under a week! That was lucky.
> 
> My SA emailed about th price hike as well, she said it was expected to be 10-15% first or second week of April.
> 
> Contemplating whether I should get the small frivole earrings now before the price hike. I've never tried on the small size, can I return it if I don't like them when they come in?



Hi OK Computer.  You are so lucky to have received your onyx bracelet so quickly.  It's so beautiful.

I do believe you can get your deposit back if you don't like the frivole when you get them.  I have asked about a deposit return in the past and they said yes.  However, I would confirm this with your SA.  

I love the small frivole earrings.  I tried them on last year, but decided to hold off for a pair of pave earrings.  However, they are stunning!  I loved both the white and yellow gold frivole equally.  If you think you will get good use, I would definitely purchase them.


----------



## Coconuts40

fashion_junky said:


> Thanks for the info! I wonder why it takes so long to get an order here? You were lucky to get the turquoise sweets here...when I asked, they said chances were slim of ever getting them, so I bought them in the states and paid way more with the exchange. Definitely cheaper to buy here right now!!!



I think Canada is a bit of a small VCA market (compared to USA , Europe, Asia)  so one of the last to really receive several pieces.  But it is getting better!  When I was at Birks yesterday, they were telling me they are going to expand in the next couple of years, and increase the size of the VCA boutique!  So exciting!

Wow, I can't believe you couldn't get the turquoise earrings.  I got them this past September.  Yes, the exchange rate is a killer.  However, I always value my items as 'price per wear'.  Great way to justify things, like VCA jewelry   If I know I am going to wear something for years to come, I think it's very worth it.  I hope you are enjoying them!


----------



## Glamslam

MangoMochi said:


> anyone knows when will be the next price increase in europe?
> when exactly was last year? im planning some trip in April don't want to be there after the price increase
> i remember last year in US the price increase was around 4.21? or may 1st?



Yes it will be on April 1st (around 10%-11% increase)


----------



## fashion_junky

Coconuts40 said:


> I think Canada is a bit of a small VCA market (compared to USA , Europe, Asia)  so one of the last to really receive several pieces.  But it is getting better!  When I was at Birks yesterday, they were telling me they are going to expand in the next couple of years, and increase the size of the VCA boutique!  So exciting!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I can't believe you couldn't get the turquoise earrings.  I got them this past September.  Yes, the exchange rate is a killer.  However, I always value my items as 'price per wear'.  Great way to justify things, like VCA jewelry   If I know I am going to wear something for years to come, I think it's very worth it.  I hope you are enjoying them!




You're right, I don't think I've ever seen anyone here on the street wearing VCA. That is exciting that they are expanding, I didn't know that!

I love the turquoise sweets, I've been wearing them daily since receiving them, so I guess the price per wear is pretty reasonable


----------



## I'll take two

einseine said:


> I cannot wait to try on new magic long pendant!!!  I found this pic.



Will be interested so hear what you think of it . I love mine but am still thinking it needs a heavier chain for when worn long.


----------



## I'll take two

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> OMG that pave one I'm sure will be stunning!!! I wonder if the loop/bell on it will have diamonds as well??? If it does that will be gorgeous
> 
> I hope someone buys it so we can all live vicariously through them



As far as I am aware all the long Magic pave pendants will have the little diamonds running through the bale just like my rose gold one.
It is such a small detail but really makes a difference IMO


----------



## einseine

I'll take two said:


> Will be interested so hear what you think of it . I love mine but am still thinking it needs a heavier chain for when worn long.



When I tried on the letter wood one, I did not think it would need a heavier chain, but if the pave one weighs more, I might feel so.  Normally, I prefer a thin chain! (if it is strong enough of course.)


----------



## PhoenixH

Sneak peak at work today. It's a golden day


----------



## Suzie

PhoenixH said:


> Sneak peak at work today. It's a golden day



Wow, I love everything! Your gorgeous VCA and your beautiful birdy kelly. Perfection!


----------



## hopingoneday

PhoenixH said:


> Sneak peak at work today. It's a golden day




Phoenix, your ensemble looks so beautiful!


----------



## Myke518

PhoenixH said:


> Sneak peak at work today. It's a golden day




Stunning. I love everything about this pic!


----------



## pedsdds

PhoenixH said:


> Sneak peak at work today. It's a golden day




beautiful! [emoji173]&#65039; everything about this!


----------



## PhoenixH

pedsdds said:


> beautiful! [emoji173]&#65039; everything about this!



Thank you! &#128522;


----------



## PhoenixH

Suzie said:


> Wow, I love everything! Your gorgeous VCA and your beautiful birdy kelly. Perfection!



Thank you for your kind words Suzie!


----------



## PhoenixH

hopingoneday said:


> Phoenix, your ensemble looks so beautiful!



Thank you my dear!


----------



## HeidiDavis

PhoenixH said:


> Sneak peak at work today. It's a golden day




STUNNING!  This could be a gorgeous ad, right out of a magazine!!!!


----------



## Coconuts40

PhoenixH said:


> Sneak peak at work today. It's a golden day



Wow, you look gorgeous.  Looks like a good start to the day


----------



## valnsw

PhoenixH said:


> Sneak peak at work today. It's a golden day



Oh my, what a lovely sight and with the birdie too! You just made me rethink the all gold vintage Alhambra 20 motif.


----------



## PhoenixH

valnsw said:


> Oh my, what a lovely sight and with the birdie too! You just made me rethink the all gold vintage Alhambra 20 motif.



You should most definitely rethink the all YG 20 motif! It goes with anything, especially with all your other YG pieces and GHW bags!


----------



## PhoenixH

HeidiDavis said:


> STUNNING!  This could be a gorgeous ad, right out of a magazine!!!!




Thank you dear! You just made me blush


----------



## PhoenixH

Coconuts40 said:


> Wow, you look gorgeous.  Looks like a good start to the day



Thank you!


----------



## valnsw

PhoenixH said:


> You should most definitely rethink the all YG 20 motif! It goes with anything, especially with all your other YG pieces and GHW bags!



Lol, surprisingly my bags are all PHW. Had a gold Kelly with ghw but in the end I sold it off as I could not find myself using that colour well. 

On the contrary, I fare better with my watches and jewellery which have a mixture of yg and wg 

Are the all yg 20 motif heavy?


----------



## PhoenixH

valnsw said:


> Lol, surprisingly my bags are all PHW. Had a gold Kelly with ghw but in the end I sold it off as I could not find myself using that colour well.
> 
> On the contrary, I fare better with my watches and jewellery which have a mixture of yg and wg
> 
> Are the all yg 20 motif heavy?



Nope not heavy at all! Feels similar in weight to my malachite piece. You should try it on at the boutique!


----------



## Notorious Pink

PhoenixH said:


> Sneak peak at work today. It's a golden day




Beautiful, PhoenixH!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PhoenixH said:


> Sneak peak at work today. It's a golden day



Very pretty


----------



## PhoenixH

BBC said:


> Beautiful, PhoenixH!



Thank you BBC! And I love your avatar pic!


----------



## PhoenixH

texasgirliegirl said:


> Very pretty



Thanks TGG! Have you received your vintage pieces yet?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PhoenixH said:


> Thanks TGG! Have you received your vintage pieces yet?



Not yet. 
Tomorrow &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## PennyD2911

PhoenixH said:


> Sneak peak at work today. It's a golden day




Gorgeous![emoji7]


----------



## stylemechanel

PhoenixH said:


> Sneak peak at work today. It's a golden day



Stunning.  You should not be going to work today - you should be doing something fabulous and fun - you are perfectly dressed.


----------



## kimber418

PhoenixH said:


> Sneak peak at work today. It's a golden day


So pretty!  I love the YG with your red dress and bag.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## einseine

PhoenixH said:


> Sneak peak at work today. It's a golden day



Everything looks great on you!!!  I love your wedding set, too!


----------



## PhoenixH

Thank you penny, stylemechanel, kimber and Einseine for your kind words! &#128536; Sorry I don't know how to multi quote


----------



## PhoenixH

texasgirliegirl said:


> Not yet.
> Tomorrow &#9786;&#65039;



So excited for your TGG! Do share! &#128516;


----------



## couturequeen

Are pieces generally cheaper in Canada (when buying with US Dollars and tax, etc.)? With the exchange rate, I'm wondering if I should shop when I travel there next time.


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Dear Ladies!
Could you please give me an advice?
I want to buy a pair of 2 motif MOP earrings, but the problem is they only come in yellow gold.
I currently have Alhambra vintage pendant, 5 motif bracelet and a vintage ring with diamond : all in white gold MOP.
There are 3 motif white gold earrings available, but they are more expensive and more dressy.
I prefer the look of 2 motif, but I don't have any jewlery in yellow gold, only white and rose gold.
So what do you think I should go for: 2 motif yellow gold or 3 motif white gold?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## simurgh

couturequeen said:


> Are pieces generally cheaper in Canada (when buying with US Dollars and tax, etc.)? With the exchange rate, I'm wondering if I should shop when I travel there next time.



Not generally, no, theyre usually slightly higher as taxes are quite high. At the moment, the canadian dollar is weak so things are cheaper, but the upcoming april price increase will likely change that.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Dear Ladies!
> Could you please give me an advice?
> I want to buy a pair of 2 motif MOP earrings, but the problem is they only come in yellow gold.
> I currently have Alhambra vintage pendant, 5 motif bracelet and a vintage ring with diamond : all in white gold MOP.
> There are 3 motif white gold earrings available, but they are more expensive and more dressy.
> I prefer the look of 2 motif, but I don't have any jewlery in yellow gold, only white and rose gold.
> So what do you think I should go for: 2 motif yellow gold or 3 motif white gold?
> Thank you in advance.


Are you referring to the white gold pave or wg with mop?
You can buy the three motif earrings and have a motif removed but this is an expensive way to get what you want.


----------



## Candice0985

couturequeen said:


> Are pieces generally cheaper in Canada (when buying with US Dollars and tax, etc.)? With the exchange rate, I'm wondering if I should shop when I travel there next time.



right now yes it would be if converting from USD to CAD. the Canadian dollar is horrible right now for us! I bought something on ebay for 1100 USD and it was almost 1500 CAD when the currency was exchanged. ugh lol.

generally VCA in Canada is usually $100 more than USD prices. the only stipulation is finding what you're looking for. we only have 2 authorized dealers in Canada, both are Birks- one in Toronto and one in Vancouver. Special orders normally take anywhere from 4-9 months to arrive if it's not in current stock.


----------



## 123Isabella

Very excited.  I just bought on The Real Real their pair of VCA Alhambra pave yg earring clips for 30% off!  I just can't justify buying them new at the continually increasing prices.  

And while I'm glad I'd decided to return the VCA vintage fleurette diamond earrings a while back, I regret passing on this beautiful earring and pendant set that sold last week on ebay for an absolute song....


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

texasgirliegirl said:


> Are you referring to the white gold pave or wg with mop?
> You can buy the three motif earrings and have a motif removed but this is an expensive way to get what you want.


Thank you, texasgirliegirl, for your reply. 
I am referring to MOP white gold. I didn't even know they existed until SA said so. I already decided on 2 motifs yellow gold, but now I am debating between the two. Removing the motifs is not an option, I wouldn't like to alter the original design.
I know it is better to go and try them, but I prefer to make a decision before going to the boutique.
Oh, why it is so hard to decide?


----------



## **Chanel**

Uh oh.....I thought the price increase in Europe wouldn't be happening before April? Even the SA I spoke to on the phone earlier today said April.
But now  I suddenly see increased prices on their online website already .
Does the online prices always increase earlier than the boutique prices?
Please tell me the boutique prices won't go up before the 1st of April or I am going to faint....seriously .


----------



## OKComputer

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Dear Ladies!
> Could you please give me an advice?
> I want to buy a pair of 2 motif MOP earrings, but the problem is they only come in yellow gold.
> I currently have Alhambra vintage pendant, 5 motif bracelet and a vintage ring with diamond : all in white gold MOP.
> There are 3 motif white gold earrings available, but they are more expensive and more dressy.
> I prefer the look of 2 motif, but I don't have any jewlery in yellow gold, only white and rose gold.
> So what do you think I should go for: 2 motif yellow gold or 3 motif white gold?
> Thank you in advance.



Do you anticipate wearing multiple pieces at the same time as the earrings? I tend to not want to be too matchy-matchy, so I probably would pair the long earrings with the ring. At that distance, wg vs yg will not be an issue at all. 

Can you go to the store and take a picture of the earrings in yg while wearing your wg pieces?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Thank you, texasgirliegirl, for your reply.
> I am referring to MOP white gold. I didn't even know they existed until SA said so. I already decided on 2 motifs yellow gold, but now I am debating between the two. Removing the motifs is not an option, I wouldn't like to alter the original design.
> I know it is better to go and try them, but I prefer to make a decision before going to the boutique.
> Oh, why it is so hard to decide?



Because it's all so beautuful!!


----------



## kimber418

Hi Everyone!  I am posting pictures below for texasgirliegirl (TGG).  These are her new beautiful purchases.  Enjoy!

The first one is Mimi Nerval in mother of pearl-earrings and TGG's 20 motif MOP!
Then her new Mimi Nerval Pendant...... SO goregous!

More to come....


----------



## kimber418

Mod Shot!  FOR TGG!!!!


----------



## kimber418

Next are the Vintage Alhambra Yellow Gold Pave Earrings~

These are Texasgirliegirl's new earrings.  Just posting for her!


----------



## kimber418

Mod Shot of Pave~ (for TGG)


----------



## Glamslam

**Chanel** said:


> Uh oh.....I thought the price increase in Europe wouldn't be happening before April? Even the SA I spoke to on the phone earlier today said April.
> But now  I suddenly see increased prices on their online website already .
> Does the online prices always increase earlier than the boutique prices?
> Please tell me the boutique prices won't go up before the 1st of April or I am going to faint....seriously .



Unfortunately the Price increase is for the 1st of april if you are planning to go to Paris i fan give you the mail of my SM, here in Paris, may be she can book what you want with the old price...


----------



## Glamslam

kimber418 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I am posting pictures below for texasgirliegirl (TGG).  These are her new beautiful purchases.  Enjoy!
> 
> The first one is Mimi Nerval in mother of pearl-earrings and TGG's 20 motif MOP!
> Then her new Mimi Nerval Pendant...... SO goregous!
> 
> More to come....



What a stunning selection, love them all&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## **Chanel**

kimber418 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I am posting pictures below for texasgirliegirl (TGG).  These are her new beautiful purchases.  Enjoy!
> 
> The first one is Mimi Nerval in mother of pearl-earrings and TGG's 20 motif MOP!
> Then her new Mimi Nerval Pendant...... SO goregous!
> 
> More to come....





kimber418 said:


> Mod Shot!





kimber418 said:


> Next are the Vintage Alhambra Yellow Gold Pave Earrings~





kimber418 said:


> Mod Shot of Pave~



Wow, what an eye candy, they are all stunning ! Many congratulations, *tgg*, and thank you for sharing, *kimber*.



Glamslam said:


> Unfortunately the Price increase is for the 1st of april if you are planning to go to Paris i fan give you the mail of my SM, here in Paris, may be she can book what you want with the old price...



I know the price increase is coming, but I thought it wouldn't be sooner than the 1st of April? I am asking because on the online European VCA website, prices did increase already today and it's not the 1st of April yet. So does that mean prices in the boutique did increase as well today, or will they increase on the 1ste of April?
Yes, I would love to have the mail of your SM please..is she at Place Vendome? Feel free to send it to me by PM .


----------



## birkin10600

kimber418 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I am posting pictures below for texasgirliegirl (TGG).  These are her new beautiful purchases.  Enjoy!
> 
> The first one is Mimi Nerval in mother of pearl-earrings and TGG's 20 motif MOP!
> Then her new Mimi Nerval Pendant...... SO goregous!
> 
> More to come....



Omg! What a fabulous haul! Congratulations tgg! I love them all!


----------



## 123Isabella

kimber418 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I am posting pictures below for texasgirliegirl (TGG).  These are her new beautiful purchases.  Enjoy!
> 
> The first one is Mimi Nerval in mother of pearl-earrings and TGG's 20 motif MOP!
> Then her new Mimi Nerval Pendant...... SO goregous!
> 
> More to come....



Ah, so you're the one, TGG, who grabbed the set for $5600 on ebay!  What a steal!  Congratulations! Are you going to have posts added?


----------



## HeidiDavis

kimber418 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I am posting pictures below for texasgirliegirl (TGG).  These are her new beautiful purchases.  Enjoy!
> 
> The first one is Mimi Nerval in mother of pearl-earrings and TGG's 20 motif MOP!
> Then her new Mimi Nerval Pendant...... SO goregous!
> 
> More to come....




Oh my very goodness!!!!  This set is EXTRAORDINARY!   So glad it's yours, TGG!  And your pave Alhambra earrings are TDF as well!  What a fun VCA Tuesday you've had!  Thanks for sharing!  
 :coolpics:


----------



## HeidiDavis

I talked to my SA and got answers to a couple questions.  It's really not terribly different from what others have been told, but I thought I'd add it here.  First, she knows of no price increase coming here in the States at this time. Also, I asked her to hint at new things that would be released soon, and she confirmed the Magic pendants others have referred to.  She said there would be no new Vintage pieces but that there WERE some new Sweet designs coming.  She was going to try to get more information on these, but of course she hasn't gotten back to me.  So....take it with a grain of salt, I suppose, but that's the latest I've heard.  Hugs, everyone!


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> Are you referring to the white gold pave or wg with mop?
> You can buy the three motif earrings and have a motif removed but this is an expensive way to get what you want.


 
TGG, your pieces are absolutely exquisite - L O V E


----------



## texasgirliegirl

123Isabella said:


> Ah, so you're the one, TGG, who grabbed the set for $5600 on ebay!  What a steal!  Congratulations! Are you going to have posts added?



Grabbed?&#128551;


----------



## stylemechanel

kimber418 said:


> Mod Shot of Pave~ (for TGG)





kimber418 said:


> Mod Shot!  FOR TGG!!!!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Because it's all so beautuful!!





kimber418 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I am posting pictures below for texasgirliegirl (TGG).  These are her new beautiful purchases.  Enjoy!
> 
> The first one is Mimi Nerval in mother of pearl-earrings and TGG's 20 motif MOP!
> Then her new Mimi Nerval Pendant...... SO goregous!
> 
> More to come....





kimber418 said:


> Next are the Vintage Alhambra Yellow Gold Pave Earrings~
> 
> 
> 
> These are Texasgirliegirl's new earrings.  Just posting for her!



Hi TGG! I am going to try this one more time before I send off a PM. I love your new pieces! They are spectacular!!! Congratulations!!!!  


Thank you Kimber for posting!

ETA: not all of my post showed up - twice now....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I am posting pictures below for texasgirliegirl (TGG).  These are her new beautiful purchases.  Enjoy!
> 
> The first one is Mimi Nerval in mother of pearl-earrings and TGG's 20 motif MOP!
> Then her new Mimi Nerval Pendant...... SO goregous!
> 
> More to come....



Thank you, dear friend&#128149;


----------



## eddilicious

Hello VCA Friends!

It is such a pleasure to read this thread - you all have such exquisite pieces and fantastic taste!
I'd like to present my humble contribution: I just picked up my onyx pendant from Birks on Sunday (had it lengthened) and I've attached a photo of it layered with my MOP - please don't mind the denim shirt. Do you think it's too much? I know you'll be honest. 
Plus, I've decided to take TGG's advice and get the small gold perlee hoops to go with, so my 5 motif bracelet will have to wait a little while, s'okay I'll get by with my sweets. For now.
P.S. Just to add to what others have already said, my SA said the price increase will occur on April 13th and will be more than 10%. Just an fyi.
Thanks for the lovely inspiration and for letting me share!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

birkin10600 said:


> Omg! What a fabulous haul! Congratulations tgg! I love them all!



Thank you so much. I've waited forever to buy the yg pave vintage earrings. The other set is very special. No longer in production it's the perfect compliment to my mop 20 motif. 
They are similar in size to the large frivole earrings. 
I'm very pleased to have a few pieces of vintage VCA in my collection now. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

eddilicious said:


> Hello VCA Friends!
> 
> It is such a pleasure to read this thread - you all have such exquisite pieces and fantastic taste!
> I'd like to present my humble contribution: I just picked up my onyx pendant from Birks on Sunday (had it lengthened) and I've attached a photo of it layered with my MOP - please don't mind the denim shirt. Do you think it's too much? I know you'll be honest.
> Plus, I've decided to take TGG's advice and get the small gold perlee hoops to go with, so my 5 motif bracelet will have to wait a little while, s'okay I'll get by with my sweets. For now.
> P.S. Just to add to what others have already said, my SA said the price increase will occur on April 13th and will be more than 10%. Just an fyi.
> Thanks for the lovely inspiration and for letting me share!



Beautiful classics that you will enjoy forever. 
You will love the small Perlee hoops. Great choices.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HeidiDavis said:


> Oh my very goodness!!!!  This set is EXTRAORDINARY!   So glad it's yours, TGG!  And your pave Alhambra earrings are TDF as well!  What a fun VCA Tuesday you've had!  Thanks for sharing!
> :coolpics:



Thank you!!
I really love these pieces &#128149;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> TGG, your pieces are absolutely exquisite - L O V E



Thank you so much. 
&#128151;


----------



## Notorious Pink

kimber418 said:


> Next are the Vintage Alhambra Yellow Gold Pave Earrings~
> 
> 
> 
> These are Texasgirliegirl's new earrings.  Just posting for her!




When I wind up with this earrings, TGG, it will be because of kimber's amazing photos of your STUNNING sparklers! [emoji7] OMG what FAAAAAAABULOUS pieces!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

HeidiDavis said:


> I talked to my SA and got answers to a couple questions.  It's really not terribly different from what others have been told, but I thought I'd add it here.  First, she knows of no price increase coming here in the States at this time. Also, I asked her to hint at new things that would be released soon, and she confirmed the Magic pendants others have referred to.  She said there would be no new Vintage pieces but that there WERE some new Sweet designs coming.  She was going to try to get more information on these, but of course she hasn't gotten back to me.  So....take it with a grain of salt, I suppose, but that's the latest I've heard.  Hugs, everyone!




This is a relief, HeidiDavis, thank you! I was wondering whether they were actually going to go up here as well. I've been eyeing quite a few things, and am hoping to acquire earrings, bracelet, necklace and perhaps a ring before the end of the year...Watering my money tree!!! [emoji389][emoji389][emoji389]


----------



## stylemechanel

eddilicious said:


> Hello VCA Friends!
> 
> It is such a pleasure to read this thread - you all have such exquisite pieces and fantastic taste!
> I'd like to present my humble contribution: I just picked up my onyx pendant from Birks on Sunday (had it lengthened) and I've attached a photo of it layered with my MOP - please don't mind the denim shirt. Do you think it's too much? I know you'll be honest.
> Plus, I've decided to take TGG's advice and get the small gold perlee hoops to go with, so my 5 motif bracelet will have to wait a little while, s'okay I'll get by with my sweets. For now.
> P.S. Just to add to what others have already said, my SA said the price increase will occur on April 13th and will be more than 10%. Just an fyi.
> Thanks for the lovely inspiration and for letting me share!



So very pretty eddilicious! Congrats!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> When I wind up with this earrings, TGG, it will be because of kimber's amazing photos of your STUNNING sparklers! [emoji7] OMG what FAAAAAAABULOUS pieces!!!



Thank you so much!!
I should have purchased the pave yg vintage earrings first instead of the plain yg.


----------



## kimber418

BBC said:


> When I wind up with this earrings, TGG, it will be because of kimber's amazing photos of your STUNNING sparklers! [emoji7] OMG what FAAAAAAABULOUS pieces!!!


BBC- I am totally with you on this!  I am getting these earrings also in the near future!  They are stunning!


----------



## kimber418

eddilicious said:


> Hello VCA Friends!
> 
> It is such a pleasure to read this thread - you all have such exquisite pieces and fantastic taste!
> I'd like to present my humble contribution: I just picked up my onyx pendant from Birks on Sunday (had it lengthened) and I've attached a photo of it layered with my MOP - please don't mind the denim shirt. Do you think it's too much? I know you'll be honest.
> Plus, I've decided to take TGG's advice and get the small gold perlee hoops to go with, so my 5 motif bracelet will have to wait a little while, s'okay I'll get by with my sweets. For now.
> P.S. Just to add to what others have already said, my SA said the price increase will occur on April 13th and will be more than 10%. Just an fyi.
> Thanks for the lovely inspiration and for letting me share!


eddilicious,

Your pieces are gorgeous!   I love both of your pendants.  I love that you lenghtened  the onyx also.   I personally do not like to layer my pendants for 2 reasons:  
1.  They get all tangled
2.  I think it takes away from the beauty of them individually.
Having said that I think you could pull it off with the right outfit!  

PS. Huge congrats on the small Perlee also!  I received mine today also (thanks to TGG telling me how wonderful they are for over 6months)~  I am in love with them.  They are so easy to wear and stunning.  Did you get the Pink Gold?


----------



## einseine

kimber418 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I am posting pictures below for texasgirliegirl (TGG).  These are her new beautiful purchases.  Enjoy!
> 
> The first one is Mimi Nerval in mother of pearl-earrings and TGG's 20 motif MOP!
> Then her new Mimi Nerval Pendant...... SO goregous!
> 
> More to come....





kimber418 said:


> Next are the Vintage Alhambra Yellow Gold Pave Earrings~
> 
> These are Texasgirliegirl's new earrings.  Just posting for her!





kimber418 said:


> Mod Shot of Pave~ (for TGG)





kimber418 said:


> Mod Shot!  FOR TGG!!!!



wowwww...TGG!!! Beautiful!!!  Both earrings look really great on you!!  Perfect match with your beautiful hair!  I especially love the vintage alhambra YG pave!!!!  But, I am not sure how they look with my dark hair...  Thanks for sharing the beautiful pics!


----------



## kimber418

HeidiDavis said:


> I talked to my SA and got answers to a couple questions.  It's really not terribly different from what others have been told, but I thought I'd add it here.  First, she knows of no price increase coming here in the States at this time. Also, I asked her to hint at new things that would be released soon, and she confirmed the Magic pendants others have referred to.  She said there would be no new Vintage pieces but that there WERE some new Sweet designs coming.  She was going to try to get more information on these, but of course she hasn't gotten back to me.  So....take it with a grain of salt, I suppose, but that's the latest I've heard.  Hugs, everyone!


Heidi,
Thanks for letting us know this.  I hope this is really going to happen!   It would be so nice if prices did not go up for at least another year.


----------



## PhoenixH

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you, dear friend&#128149;



Oh TGG! What gorgeous new pieces you have there! &#128525; They look absolutely stunning! Congrats and enjoy them in good health!


----------



## CATEYES

kimber418 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I am posting pictures below for texasgirliegirl (TGG).  These are her new beautiful purchases.  Enjoy!
> 
> The first one is Mimi Nerval in mother of pearl-earrings and TGG's 20 motif MOP!
> Then her new Mimi Nerval Pendant...... SO goregous!
> 
> More to come....



Thanks for posting these and the mod shots!! 

TGG-just picked my jaw up from the floor! All stunning pieces to add to your enviable collection!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> wowwww...TGG!!! Beautiful!!!  Both earrings look really great on you!!  Perfect match with your beautiful hair!  I especially love the vintage alhambra YG pave!!!!  But, I am not sure how they look with my dark hair...  Thanks for sharing the beautiful pics!



You could wear these earrings beautifully!!
(Then again, you could wear just about anything beautifully.....)
Thank you for the kind words&#128522;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PhoenixH said:


> Oh TGG! What gorgeous new pieces you have there! &#128525; They look absolutely stunning! Congrats and enjoy them in good health!



Thank you!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

CATEYES said:


> Thanks for posting these and the mod shots!!
> 
> TGG-just picked my jaw up from the floor! All stunning pieces to add to your enviable collection!!!



Thank you, Cateyes!!  I've wanted the pave forever. I've been searching for special vintage VCA pieces as well. So happy with these. I really have been telling myself that my collection is complete ...but today I tried on the carnelian ear clips &#128540;
They are so beautiful!!  The &#10084;&#65039;never ends.


----------



## perleegirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you so much. I've waited forever to buy the yg pave vintage earrings. The other set is very special. No longer in production it's the perfect compliment to my mop 20 motif.
> They are similar in size to the large frivole earrings.
> I'm very pleased to have a few pieces of vintage VCA in my collection now. &#10084;&#65039;



Congratulations! Such special, beautiful pieces! You must be over the moon!


----------



## 123Isabella

texasgirliegirl said:


> Grabbed?&#128551;


They look absolutely gorgeous on you! So do the pave earrings!  Congratulations again!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

perleegirl said:


> Congratulations! Such special, beautiful pieces! You must be over the moon!



Thank you!!
I really am very happy because I've been searching for a very long time. &#128149;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

123Isabella said:


> They look absolutely gorgeous on you! So do the pave earrings!  Congratulations again!



Thank you so much.
You should do a reveal of your new earrings as well.


----------



## PhoenixH

eddilicious said:


> Hello VCA Friends!
> 
> It is such a pleasure to read this thread - you all have such exquisite pieces and fantastic taste!
> I'd like to present my humble contribution: I just picked up my onyx pendant from Birks on Sunday (had it lengthened) and I've attached a photo of it layered with my MOP - please don't mind the denim shirt. Do you think it's too much? I know you'll be honest.
> Plus, I've decided to take TGG's advice and get the small gold perlee hoops to go with, so my 5 motif bracelet will have to wait a little while, s'okay I'll get by with my sweets. For now.
> P.S. Just to add to what others have already said, my SA said the price increase will occur on April 13th and will be more than 10%. Just an fyi.
> Thanks for the lovely inspiration and for letting me share!



Congrats on your new purchase!


----------



## PhoenixH

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you, Cateyes!!  I've wanted the pave forever. I've been searching for special vintage VCA pieces as well. So happy with these. I really have been telling myself that my collection is complete ...but today I tried on the carnelian ear clips &#128540;
> They are so beautiful!!  The &#10084;&#65039;never ends.



Yes it never ends does it TGG? &#128540; I am almost afraid to step into VCA! My SA has this amazing ability to pull out things that I fall in love with. And this thread is also very enabling!!! My wish list keeps growing and I need to tell myself to just stop and enjoy what I have! &#9786;&#65039;

I just love your pave earrings too! So gorgeous with your hair! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## dialv

kimber418 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I am posting pictures below for texasgirliegirl (TGG).  These are her new beautiful purchases.  Enjoy!
> 
> The first one is Mimi Nerval in mother of pearl-earrings and TGG's 20 motif MOP!
> Then her new Mimi Nerval Pendant...... SO goregous!
> 
> More to come....


TGG What a gorgeous set and the pave earrings, amazing.  Enjoy these beauties!!! Great pictures kimber418.


----------



## dialv

eddilicious said:


> Hello VCA Friends!
> 
> It is such a pleasure to read this thread - you all have such exquisite pieces and fantastic taste!
> I'd like to present my humble contribution: I just picked up my onyx pendant from Birks on Sunday (had it lengthened) and I've attached a photo of it layered with my MOP - please don't mind the denim shirt. Do you think it's too much? I know you'll be honest.
> Plus, I've decided to take TGG's advice and get the small gold perlee hoops to go with, so my 5 motif bracelet will have to wait a little while, s'okay I'll get by with my sweets. For now.
> P.S. Just to add to what others have already said, my SA said the price increase will occur on April 13th and will be more than 10%. Just an fyi.
> Thanks for the lovely inspiration and for letting me share!


First, very nice pendant looks great on you! Second, that stinks more than10%. I thought 10 was bad enough (  Did they say how long until your hoops come in. I just ordered a couple pieces too that I will have to wait for.


----------



## 123Isabella

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you so much.
> You should do a reveal of your new earrings as well.


Thanks, yes, I will


----------



## PennyD2911

kimber418 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I am posting pictures below for texasgirliegirl (TGG).  These are her new beautiful purchases.  Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> The first one is Mimi Nerval in mother of pearl-earrings and TGG's 20 motif MOP!
> 
> Then her new Mimi Nerval Pendant...... SO goregous!
> 
> 
> 
> More to come....




Stunning!! They are beautiful with your MOP twenty.  
The matching pendant and the diamond vintgage alhambra earrings are beautiful as well. 
Congratulations tgg!


----------



## PhoenixH

Just in case any of you needs further enabling before the looming price increase 

I find the frivole earrings perfect to go with any Alhambra necklaces. These are the small size on me


----------



## hopingoneday

kimber418 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I am posting pictures below for texasgirliegirl (TGG).  These are her new beautiful purchases.  Enjoy!
> 
> The first one is Mimi Nerval in mother of pearl-earrings and TGG's 20 motif MOP!
> Then her new Mimi Nerval Pendant...... SO goregous!
> 
> More to come....


TGG, your new earrings and necklace are TDF and as everyone else has said, the flowers look just beautiful with the MOP necklace.  LOVE!  And I agree with you about the pave earrings - we are twins on those and I'm soooooo glad I bought them last year; they look wonderful with everything or even just on their own!

Kimber, what a good friend you are to post the photos (although that must have been a blast! I would be tempted to have a little dress-up party with the jewelry, between the two of you - fun!!!).


----------



## hopingoneday

PhoenixH said:


> Just in case any of you needs further enabling before the looming price increase
> 
> I find the frivole earrings perfect to go with any Alhambra necklaces. These are the small size on me


ok so this is where I need a personal stylist.  It would NEVER have occurred to me to pair the malachite with the zebra print top and it looks fabulous on you.  What style!
And yes, love the frivole earrings with it.


----------



## kimber418

PhoenixH said:


> Just in case any of you needs further enabling before the looming price increase
> 
> I find the frivole earrings perfect to go with any Alhambra necklaces. These are the small size on me


Phoenix!  This is beautiful!   I love your 20 malachite paired with your small YG Frivole.
Two of my personal favorites!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

dialv said:


> TGG What a gorgeous set and the pave earrings, amazing.  Enjoy these beauties!!! Great pictures kimber418.



Thank you, dialv&#128149;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Stunning!! They are beautiful with your MOP twenty.
> The matching pendant and the diamond vintgage alhambra earrings are beautiful as well.
> Congratulations tgg!



Thanks, Penny&#127799;
I'm so happy with these pieces.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PhoenixH said:


> Just in case any of you needs further enabling before the looming price increase
> 
> I find the frivole earrings perfect to go with any Alhambra necklaces. These are the small size on me



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hopingoneday said:


> TGG, your new earrings and necklace are TDF and as everyone else has said, the flowers look just beautiful with the MOP necklace.  LOVE!  And I agree with you about the pave earrings - we are twins on those and I'm soooooo glad I bought them last year; they look wonderful with everything or even just on their own!
> 
> Kimber, what a good friend you are to post the photos (although that must have been a blast! I would be tempted to have a little dress-up party with the jewelry, between the two of you - fun!!!).



Thank you so much! Several dear Tpf friends enabled me with the yg pave vintage earrings. i agree that they look great with all the vintage Alhambra necklaces and are beautiful on their own.
I honestly should have purchased them first &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thanks, Penny[emoji255]
> 
> I'm so happy with these pieces.




You wear the earrings beautifully!
I know you will enjoy the pendant too. 
Such a awesome thing to be able to find a treasure that is no longer in production.


----------



## PennyD2911

PhoenixH said:


> Just in case any of you needs further enabling before the looming price increase
> 
> 
> 
> I find the frivole earrings perfect to go with any Alhambra necklaces. These are the small size on me




The small Frivole are perfect on you! Your malachite is gorgeous!


----------



## HADASSA

PhoenixH said:


> Just in case any of you needs further enabling before the looming price increase
> 
> I find the frivole earrings perfect to go with any Alhambra necklaces. These are the small size on me


 
Gorgeous PhoenixH - is this pic from the latest catalogue


----------



## couturequeen

Candice0985 said:


> right now yes it would be if converting from USD to CAD. the Canadian dollar is horrible right now for us! I bought something on ebay for 1100 USD and it was almost 1500 CAD when the currency was exchanged. ugh lol.
> 
> generally VCA in Canada is usually $100 more than USD prices. the only stipulation is finding what you're looking for. we only have 2 authorized dealers in Canada, both are Birks- one in Toronto and one in Vancouver. Special orders normally take anywhere from 4-9 months to arrive if it's not in current stock.




Very helpful. Thank you!


----------



## **Chanel**

PhoenixH said:


> Just in case any of you needs further enabling before the looming price increase
> 
> I find the frivole earrings perfect to go with any Alhambra necklaces. These are the small size on me



Absolutely stunning, *PhoenixH* !

Here in Europe, we already had the looming price increase yesterday at the online VCA boutique .


----------



## 123Isabella

PhoenixH said:


> Just in case any of you needs further enabling before the looming price increase
> 
> I find the frivole earrings perfect to go with any Alhambra necklaces. These are the small size on me



WOW!  What a stunning combination!  I can't wait to get my Frivole earrings back from VCA (they're repairing/soldering the posts).  Thanks so much for your mega inspiring photo!


----------



## HeidiDavis

einseine said:


> wowwww...TGG!!! Beautiful!!!  Both earrings look really great on you!!  Perfect match with your beautiful hair!  I especially love the vintage alhambra YG pave!!!!  But, I am not sure how they look with my dark hair...  Thanks for sharing the beautiful pics!




I have dark hair too, so I always consider that when buying earrings.  But, I really think the YG pave would pop on brunettes too!  Especially with the sparkle of the diamonds! (Plus, as your pics show, you look good in anything and everything!). I think you should get them!  I can't, so I'll live vicariously! lol


----------



## valnsw

*TGG* what great pieces you have gotten! 
We may be twins if I decide to get them in yg 

Til now, I'm still contemplating between the yg and wg. Not an easy decision. 

So you find them alright to match with your 10 or 20 motif necklaces even though they are from the same line?

For certain reasons, I'm thinking of getting them in wg but not sure if it will be any mismatch if I wear my yg mop single motif pendant. What do u think?
I tried "simulating" how the wg pave earrings would look using my pave ring 

They seem to look alright with the wg frivole pave pendant but am unsure if it will work with the yg mop due to different metals.


If I were to get the yg pave ones, most probably can't wear with my pave frivole pendant since the difference will be quite obvious.


----------



## valnsw

PhoenixH said:


> Just in case any of you needs further enabling before the looming price increase
> 
> I find the frivole earrings perfect to go with any Alhambra necklaces. These are the small size on me




Wow, this pic looks like it came from the magazine! 


I totally agree with you that they are the best to go with Alhambra necklaces, I tend to wear mine with those too.


Hence I'm just thinking if I should just get the wg pave vintage Alhambra instead of in yg, since I already have the yg frivole earrings. Just to mix them up.


----------



## einseine

HeidiDavis said:


> I have dark hair too, so I always consider that when buying earrings.  But, I really think the YG pave would pop on brunettes too!  Especially with the sparkle of the diamonds! (Plus, as your pics show, you look good in anything and everything!). I think you should get them!  I can't, so I'll live vicariously! lol



Hi HeidiDavis!  I LOVE my vintage alhambra earrings in WG pave.  It would be IDEAL if I had both - in WG and YG!  Now, I am considering purchasing alhambra necklace in WG becauset the WG pave earrings don't go with my alhambra necklace in onyx or carnelian, or 2014 holiday pendant in grey MOP!!!  WG pave X solid PG alhambra long necklace is not so bad, though... 

If I purchase a Magic long necklace or turquoise 20-motif in WG, I don't think I can get the YG pave, soon...    I'll decide after trying on a Magic long necklace...


----------



## einseine

PhoenixH said:


> Just in case any of you needs further enabling before the looming price increase
> 
> I find the frivole earrings perfect to go with any Alhambra necklaces. These are the small size on me



You look gorgeous!!!   I might need to try on malachite pieces....ENDLESS!!!!

By the way, your pic reminds me of me in zebra print (X PG alhambra)!


----------



## Notorious Pink

PhoenixH said:


> Just in case any of you needs further enabling before the looming price increase
> 
> 
> 
> I find the frivole earrings perfect to go with any Alhambra necklaces. These are the small size on me




Stunning combination! I love how great this looks - an unexpected combination which totally works! [emoji7]



valnsw said:


> *TGG* what great pieces you have gotten!
> We may be twins if I decide to get them in yg
> 
> Til now, I'm still contemplating between the yg and wg. Not an easy decision.
> 
> So you find them alright to match with your 10 or 20 motif necklaces even though they are from the same line?
> 
> For certain reasons, I'm thinking of getting them in wg but not sure if it will be any mismatch if I wear my yg mop single motif pendant. What do u think?
> I tried "simulating" how the wg pave earrings would look using my pave ring
> 
> They seem to look alright with the wg frivole pave pendant but am unsure if it will work with the yg mop due to different metals.
> 
> 
> If I were to get the yg pave ones, most probably can't wear with my pave frivole pendant since the difference will be quite obvious.




I have the same problem, too - it's like you always have to choose, what goes with what. 

For many many years I ONLY wore YG (though I've always loved PG, but only in the last few years have I really seen it around), which made everything easy to match. I was really particular - when I renovated my kitchen I covered every steel appliance I could in wood to match my cabinets and fixtures/handles are all oil rubbed bronze. NO silvery colors! And then....I found a stunning Judith Ripka WG x diamond bangle and fell in love. (this was one of my pieces that was stolen) And WG started to look good, so I got a few pieces, and a bag or two with PHW, and all of a sudden I have to think about what goes with what! 

The one thing, though, is that I really believe that VCA PG goes with YG or WG, though in different ways - with YG, the PG truly does blend, while with WG its a very flattering contrast.


----------



## 123Isabella

einseine said:


> You look gorgeous!!!   I might need to try on malachite pieces....ENDLESS!!!!
> 
> By the way, your pic reminds me of me in zebra print (X PG alhambra)!



You look gorgeous in your photo too, Einseine! And, yes, it is endless!  

Speaking of which, the SA in London just emailed me photos and prices for the long single Magic necklaces.....  

    Magic White gold 1 motif with full paved diamonds £18,700
    Magic Carnelian in Yellow Gold GBP £3900
    Magic Onyx in Yellow Gold GBP £3700
    Magic White Mother of Pearl in Yellow Gold GBP £3700

It's very hard for me to justify those prices for one pendant. On the other hand, I'm sure I'd get wear it alot.  I'd probably go with the MOP...

For now though I'll just have to I stick with my Tiffany clover key, which I find goes very nicely with VCA earrings.


----------



## einseine

123Isabella said:


> You look gorgeous in your photo too, Einseine! And, yes, it is endless!
> 
> Speaking of which, the SA in London just emailed me photos and prices for the long single Magic necklaces.....
> 
> Magic White gold 1 motif with full paved diamonds £18,700
> Magic Carnelian in Yellow Gold GBP £3900
> Magic Onyx in Yellow Gold GBP £3700
> Magic White Mother of Pearl in Yellow Gold GBP £3700
> 
> It's very hard for me to justify those prices for one pendant. On the other hand, I'm sure I'd get wear it alot.  I'd probably go with the MOP...
> 
> For now though I'll just have to I stick with my Tiffany clover key, which I find goes very nicely with VCA earrings.



Hi Isabella!  Thanks!  And thank you for the pics of magic long pendants!  I'll try them all anyway.  Your Tiffany clover key looks great on you!  Love the chain, too!  Very unique and nice!


----------



## HeidiDavis

PhoenixH said:


> Just in case any of you needs further enabling before the looming price increase
> 
> I find the frivole earrings perfect to go with any Alhambra necklaces. These are the small size on me


 
That malachite is the perfect burst of color with a black/white dress!  I love it! Since I saw Angelina Jolie rock breathtaking emerald earrings with her simple black evening gown at the Oscars a few years back (anyone else remember that?), I have been obsessed with a pop of green worn with anything black.  It's such a beautiful and elegant look!


----------



## valnsw

BBC said:


> Stunning combination! I love how great this looks - an unexpected combination which totally works! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same problem, too - it's like you always have to choose, what goes with what.
> 
> For many many years I ONLY wore YG (though I've always loved PG, but only in the last few years have I really seen it around), which made everything easy to match. I was really particular - when I renovated my kitchen I covered every steel appliance I could in wood to match my cabinets and fixtures/handles are all oil rubbed bronze. NO silvery colors! And then....I found a stunning Judith Ripka WG x diamond bangle and fell in love. (this was one of my pieces that was stolen) And WG started to look good, so I got a few pieces, and a bag or two with PHW, and all of a sudden I have to think about what goes with what!
> 
> The one thing, though, is that I really believe that VCA PG goes with YG or WG, though in different ways - with YG, the PG truly does blend, while with WG its a very flattering contrast.



For me, somehow VCA PG blends into my skin so I had to pass on the 2012 holiday edition rg mop pendant with diamond centre. So that's one variable eliminated. 

For me, I don't mind matching wg with yg so long as they look in sync with each other. I do wear stainless steel watch and yg love on the other hand or wear two-tone watch and a yg/wg ring on that same hand.


----------



## valnsw

123Isabella said:


> You look gorgeous in your photo too, Einseine! And, yes, it is endless!
> 
> Speaking of which, the SA in London just emailed me photos and prices for the long single Magic necklaces.....
> 
> Magic White gold 1 motif with full paved diamonds £18,700
> Magic Carnelian in Yellow Gold GBP £3900
> Magic Onyx in Yellow Gold GBP £3700
> Magic White Mother of Pearl in Yellow Gold GBP £3700
> 
> It's very hard for me to justify those prices for one pendant. On the other hand, I'm sure I'd get wear it alot.  I'd probably go with the MOP...
> 
> For now though I'll just have to I stick with my Tiffany clover key, which I find goes very nicely with VCA earrings.



Thanks for the intel. The carnelian looks interesting but the thing holding me back is the length and the size of the clover, which may not suit my frame


----------



## PhoenixH

hopingoneday said:


> ok so this is where I need a personal stylist.  It would NEVER have occurred to me to pair the malachite with the zebra print top and it looks fabulous on you.  What style!
> And yes, love the frivole earrings with it.



Thank you for your kind words! I am not what you would normally call stylish but your words made my day!


----------



## PhoenixH

kimber418 said:


> Phoenix!  This is beautiful!   I love your 20 malachite paired with your small YG Frivole.
> Two of my personal favorites!



Thank you kimber!


----------



## PhoenixH

texasgirliegirl said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you TGG! I am always very inspired and enabled by you!


----------



## PhoenixH

PennyD2911 said:


> The small Frivole are perfect on you! Your malachite is gorgeous!



Thank you my dear!


----------



## cung

kimber418 said:


> Mod Shot!  FOR TGG!!!!



Beautiful... as always you are a gorgous vca enable


----------



## PhoenixH

HADASSA said:


> Gorgeous PhoenixH - is this pic from the latest catalogue





**Chanel** said:


> Absolutely stunning, *PhoenixH* !
> 
> Here in Europe, we already had the looming price increase yesterday at the online VCA boutique .





123Isabella said:


> WOW!  What a stunning combination!  I can't wait to get my Frivole earrings back from VCA (they're repairing/soldering the posts).  Thanks so much for your mega inspiring photo!



Yay I have learnt how to multi quote!  
Thank you all for yiur kind words and for making me feel so special!


----------



## PhoenixH

valnsw said:


> Wow, this pic looks like it came from the magazine!
> 
> 
> I totally agree with you that they are the best to go with Alhambra necklaces, I tend to wear mine with those too.
> 
> 
> Hence I'm just thinking if I should just get the wg pave vintage Alhambra instead of in yg, since I already have the yg frivole earrings. Just to mix them up.



Thank you! If it was me, I would choose the WG pave since you already have the YG frivole. When I tried both the WG and YG pave earrings, I felt the WG looked better against my skin and hair and somehow the diamonds seemed to sparkle more! Good luck with your decision and look forward to a reveal soon


----------



## PhoenixH

einseine said:


> You look gorgeous!!!   I might need to try on malachite pieces....ENDLESS!!!!
> 
> By the way, your pic reminds me of me in zebra print (X PG alhambra)!



You should most definitely try on the malachite haha. Your wish list may just grow longer. And I love this picture!


----------



## PhoenixH

123Isabella said:


> You look gorgeous in your photo too, Einseine! And, yes, it is endless!
> 
> Speaking of which, the SA in London just emailed me photos and prices for the long single Magic necklaces.....
> 
> Magic White gold 1 motif with full paved diamonds £18,700
> Magic Carnelian in Yellow Gold GBP £3900
> Magic Onyx in Yellow Gold GBP £3700
> Magic White Mother of Pearl in Yellow Gold GBP £3700
> 
> It's very hard for me to justify those prices for one pendant. On the other hand, I'm sure I'd get wear it alot.  I'd probably go with the MOP...
> 
> For now though I'll just have to I stick with my Tiffany clover key, which I find goes very nicely with VCA earrings.



Looking gorgeous with your Tiffany key!


----------



## PhoenixH

Yikes I am so sorry everyone! I just realized how huge my picture is!  I need to learn to size it down!


----------



## cung

eddilicious said:


> Hello VCA Friends!
> 
> It is such a pleasure to read this thread - you all have such exquisite pieces and fantastic taste!
> I'd like to present my humble contribution: I just picked up my onyx pendant from Birks on Sunday (had it lengthened) and I've attached a photo of it layered with my MOP - please don't mind the denim shirt. Do you think it's too much? I know you'll be honest.
> Plus, I've decided to take TGG's advice and get the small gold perlee hoops to go with, so my 5 motif bracelet will have to wait a little while, s'okay I'll get by with my sweets. For now.
> P.S. Just to add to what others have already said, my SA said the price increase will occur on April 13th and will be more than 10%. Just an fyi.
> Thanks for the lovely inspiration and for letting me share!



I've seen a lady with a sweet grey mop layering with magic mop pendant and it looks fabulous. Layering 2 vintage pendants is a bit busy IMO as they are the same in size. Just my 2ct


----------



## 123Isabella

PhoenixH said:


> Looking gorgeous with your Tiffany key!





einseine said:


> Hi Isabella!  Thanks!  And thank you for the pics of magic long pendants!  I'll try them all anyway.  Your Tiffany clover key looks great on you!  Love the chain, too!  Very unique and nice!





valnsw said:


> Thanks for the intel. The carnelian looks interesting but the thing holding me back is the length and the size of the clover, which may not suit my frame



Thank you all so much!!!   

valnsw: Don't know what you're frame is like, but I find on my relatively petite 5'3" frame that long necklaces add height, and I'm wearing my 20 motif piece and the key on a long chain more and more.  Shame because I have so many lovely shorter necklaces.  

But thank goodness for Ebay, Vestiaire Collective, and the like!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> *TGG* what great pieces you have gotten!
> We may be twins if I decide to get them in yg
> 
> Til now, I'm still contemplating between the yg and wg. Not an easy decision.
> 
> So you find them alright to match with your 10 or 20 motif necklaces even though they are from the same line?
> 
> For certain reasons, I'm thinking of getting them in wg but not sure if it will be any mismatch if I wear my yg mop single motif pendant. What do u think?
> I tried "simulating" how the wg pave earrings would look using my pave ring
> 
> They seem to look alright with the wg frivole pave pendant but am unsure if it will work with the yg mop due to different metals.
> 
> 
> If I were to get the yg pave ones, most probably can't wear with my pave frivole pendant since the difference will be quite obvious.


You really can't go wrong either way. 
I already have the pave frivole earrings which are wg so it made more sense for me to get the vintage Alhambra pave in yg. 
To me the diamonds stand out more with the yg. 
You should get the ones you love most because either color will work.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cung said:


> Beautiful... as always you are a gorgous vca enable



Thank you, Cung!
You are so sweet.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you so much. I've waited forever to buy the yg pave vintage earrings. The other set is very special. No longer in production it's the perfect compliment to my mop 20 motif.
> They are similar in size to the large frivole earrings.
> I'm very pleased to have a few pieces of vintage VCA in my collection now. &#10084;&#65039;



Congrats TGG!!! Your new pieces are stunning!!!


----------



## perleegirl

I am in such a quandary! Tell me ladies...What would you choose if you had a VCA credit of $30,000? :help:


----------



## PennyD2911

perleegirl said:


> I am in such a quandary! Tell me ladies...What would you choose if you had a VCA credit of $30,000? :help:




Wow! That is a great delima to have!
I'd choose the Perlee Diamond Bracelet, but you already have that. [emoji3]


----------



## ChaneLisette

PennyD2911 said:


> Wow! That is a great delima to have!
> I'd choose the Perlee Diamond Bracelet, but you already have that. [emoji3]




I thought the same thing. It really depends on what you already have. Perhaps the pavé magic pendant?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Congrats TGG!!! Your new pieces are stunning!!!



Thank you, Sprinkles!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

perleegirl said:


> I am in such a quandary! Tell me ladies...What would you choose if you had a VCA credit of $30,000? :help:



What a wonderful position to be in!!
Tell us what you already have and we will all be very happy to enable you!!
What's on your wish list?
Do you have any pave earrings yet?  A SA once told me that every VCA collector needs at least one pair....Something sparkly to go with your fabulous bracelet, perhaps??


----------



## 123Isabella

perleegirl said:


> I am in such a quandary! Tell me ladies...What would you choose if you had a VCA credit of $30,000? :help:



Now that's one quandary I'd enjoy having!

I'd suggest one of these beauties:


----------



## PennyD2911

123Isabella said:


> Now that's one quandary I'd enjoy having!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd suggest one of these beauties:




Gorgeous suggestion![emoji4]
I'm sure tgg would agree since these earclips have been on her radar. [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## perleegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Wow! That is a great delima to have!
> I'd choose the Perlee Diamond Bracelet, but you already have that. [emoji3]



Nope! Don't have the R/G clover Perlee bracelet any longer. I am leaning towards the W/G Clover Perlee, and either W/G or Y/G signature. I currently wear the W/G 4 dia LOVE. Most of my jewelry is plat or W/G. My watch is the stainless 24 Patek. I don't feel like I need the pave Magic pendant, because I have a fantastic Harry Winston dia pendant, from the New Loop collection, that I purchased to compliment VCA items. I sold my two vintage bracelets, so I am starting VCA collection from square one. I just want to invest well! I did enjoy having the Perlee clover, but just didn't want R/G anymore. Do you ladies think the Perlee Clover is an important piece to invest in? Will it become an iconic piece? Another idea I have is possibly a 20 motif and small Lotus earrings. If I get the bracelet now, I will add the a 20 motif and earrings in the next year. Oh what to do, what to do? So much to buy!!!


----------



## perleegirl

123Isabella said:


> Now that's one quandary I'd enjoy having!
> 
> I'd suggest one of these beauties:



Beautiful, of course! 
But, I think I need to first invest in basic, everyday piece. Otherwise, there would be no confusion, for I would absolutely choose the Lotus ring.


----------



## dialv

perleegirl said:


> Nope! Don't have the R/G clover Perlee bracelet any longer. I am leaning towards the W/G Clover Perlee, and either W/G or Y/G signature. I currently wear the W/G 4 dia LOVE. Most of my jewelry is plat or W/G. My watch is the stainless 24 Patek. I don't feel like I need the pave Magic pendant, because I have a fantastic Harry Winston dia pendant, from the New Loop collection, that I purchased to compliment VCA items. I sold my two vintage bracelets, so I am starting VCA collection from square one. I just want to invest well! I did enjoy having the Perlee clover, but just didn't want R/G anymore. Do you ladies think the Perlee Clover is an important piece to invest in? Will it become an iconic piece? Another idea I have is possibly a 20 motif and small Lotus earrings. If I get the bracelet now, I will add the a 20 motif and earrings in the next year. Oh what to do, what to do? So much to buy!!!


Fantastic dilema. I love the 20 motif and Lotus earring idea. Have fun!!


----------



## perleegirl

123Isabella said:


> Now that's one quandary I'd enjoy having!
> 
> I'd suggest one of these beauties:





texasgirliegirl said:


> What a wonderful position to be in!!
> Tell us what you already have and we will all be very happy to enable you!!
> What's on your wish list?
> Do you have any pave earrings yet?  A SA once told me that every VCA collector needs at least one pair....Something sparkly to go with your fabulous bracelet, perhaps??



Thanks TTG! I am starting from scratch. still leaning towards Perlee clover, but questioning myself. Wondering if I should get a 20 motif and Lotus earrings instead. The thing is, I know that if I don't stick with the Clover Perlee, I will never buy it again. If I get the bracelet, I know that I will get a 20 motif and earrings in the near future. Also, the 20 motif that I really want is Turquoise, so I wouldn't be able to find that now anyway. Maybe I am answering my own questions. Also, still contemplating the Y/G Clover, but just think that I would wear the W/G more.


----------



## ChaneLisette

perleegirl said:


> Nope! Don't have the R/G clover Perlee bracelet any longer. I am leaning towards the W/G Clover Perlee, and either W/G or Y/G signature. I currently wear the W/G 4 dia LOVE. Most of my jewelry is plat or W/G. My watch is the stainless 24 Patek. I don't feel like I need the pave Magic pendant, because I have a fantastic Harry Winston dia pendant, from the New Loop collection, that I purchased to compliment VCA items. I sold my two vintage bracelets, so I am starting VCA collection from square one. I just want to invest well! I did enjoy having the Perlee clover, but just didn't want R/G anymore. Do you ladies think the Perlee Clover is an important piece to invest in? Will it become an iconic piece? Another idea I have is possibly a 20 motif and small Lotus earrings. If I get the bracelet now, I will add the a 20 motif and earrings in the next year. Oh what to do, what to do? So much to buy!!!




I thought you still had your RG clover Perlée so I had been trying to think of something different. I have been debating between the WG or RG clover myself. There is something about the crisp white and sparkly diamonds of the WG clover so perhaps you may like that. I would suggest that along with the YG signature bracelet.


----------



## Coconuts40

kimber418 said:


> Mod Shot of Pave~ (for TGG)



Wow TGG, congratulations on your new VCA pieces.  So beautiful!!!

What I have always admired about your collection is your wise and careful choices, that can work seamlessly with each other.  It must be so much fun getting dressed every morning with such a beautiful VCA collection


----------



## marksuzy

Coconuts40 said:


> Wow TGG, congratulations on your new VCA pieces.  So beautiful!!!
> 
> What I have always admired about your collection is your wise and careful choices, that can work seamlessly with each other.  It must be so much fun getting dressed every morning with such a beautiful VCA collection


Agree! Classic and beautiful + always generous with good advice.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

perleegirl said:


> Nope! Don't have the R/G clover Perlee bracelet any longer. I am leaning towards the W/G Clover Perlee, and either W/G or Y/G signature. I currently wear the W/G 4 dia LOVE. Most of my jewelry is plat or W/G. My watch is the stainless 24 Patek. I don't feel like I need the pave Magic pendant, because I have a fantastic Harry Winston dia pendant, from the New Loop collection, that I purchased to compliment VCA items. I sold my two vintage bracelets, so I am starting VCA collection from square one. I just want to invest well! I did enjoy having the Perlee clover, but just didn't want R/G anymore. Do you ladies think the Perlee Clover is an important piece to invest in? Will it become an iconic piece? Another idea I have is possibly a 20 motif and small Lotus earrings. If I get the bracelet now, I will add the a 20 motif and earrings in the next year. Oh what to do, what to do? So much to buy!!!



I would get the 20 motif and the lotus earrings right now.
A 20 motif is a VCA classic and you love the lotus earrings.
Sometimes it's harder to spring for the more expensive diamond pieces when the money isn't as readily available.


----------



## kimber418

perleegirl said:


> I am in such a quandary! Tell me ladies...What would you choose if you had a VCA credit of $30,000? :help:


I would get the Lotus earrings if you think you are going to wear them frequently.  But you have to get what you think you will wear the most at this time in your life.  Do you think you would get more enjoyment out of a 20 motif,  and perhaps the pave Frivole (if you wanted a diamond earring that is not as $$ as the Lotus).  Then you would have more $ to possibly add a few more pieces to your collection.   If you have a WG love w/ diamonds the WG Perlee Clover would be amazing.  I wear my YG Perlee Clover bracelet a few times a week with my YG diamond Love and love the look.  Don't give up on a 20 motif turquoise either!  They magically appear from time to time at VCA boutiques.  IF you have a relationship with a SA tell them to call if they ever get one in.... That is how I got mine   Good Luck!!!  What fun!


----------



## kimber418

perleegirl said:


> I am in such a quandary! Tell me ladies...What would you choose if you had a VCA credit of $30,000? :help:


I did not realize the pave Frivole were almost the same price as the Lotus earring now.   So in that case since you really want the small Lotus earrings I would get those as one of your pieces.
They are stunning!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Coconuts40 said:


> Wow TGG, congratulations on your new VCA pieces.  So beautiful!!!
> 
> What I have always admired about your collection is your wise and careful choices, that can work seamlessly with each other.  It must be so much fun getting dressed every morning with such a beautiful VCA collection



Goodness, thank you so much!!
I do wear a piece every single day...sort of my good luck charm &#128522;
Because VCA is so expensive I've tried very hard to make good choices.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

marksuzy said:


> Agree! Classic and beautiful + always generous with good advice.



Thank you so much. 
I really believe that we all help each other here. 
It's nice to have this sort of trust because none of us have any vested interest in making a sale.


----------



## perleegirl

ChaneLisette said:


> I thought you still had your RG clover Perlée so I had been trying to think of something different. I have been debating between the WG or RG clover myself. There is something about the crisp white and sparkly diamonds of the WG clover so perhaps you may like that. I would suggest that along with the YG signature bracelet.




This pairing is what I'm leaning towards. Thanks for your input.


----------



## perleegirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> I would get the 20 motif and the lotus earrings right now.
> 
> A 20 motif is a VCA classic and you love the lotus earrings.
> 
> Sometimes it's harder to spring for the more expensive diamond pieces when the money isn't as readily available.




Exactly! That's why I don't think I would buy the Perlee clover later, if I don't stay with it now.  The earrings are $17k, and the bracelet $29,900k. Ouch!


----------



## I'll take two

kimber418 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I am posting pictures below for texasgirliegirl (TGG).  These are her new beautiful purchases.  Enjoy!
> 
> The first one is Mimi Nerval in mother of pearl-earrings and TGG's 20 motif MOP!
> Then her new Mimi Nerval Pendant...... SO goregous!
> 
> More to come....



TGG congrats 
Love all your pieces . So great to have some pieces out of production.The Mimi pendant and earrings would be on my list if they were currently available .


----------



## perleegirl

kimber418 said:


> I would get the Lotus earrings if you think you are going to wear them frequently.  But you have to get what you think you will wear the most at this time in your life.  Do you think you would get more enjoyment out of a 20 motif,  and perhaps the pave Frivole (if you wanted a diamond earring that is not as $$ as the Lotus).  Then you would have more $ to possibly add a few more pieces to your collection.   If you have a WG love w/ diamonds the WG Perlee Clover would be amazing.  I wear my YG Perlee Clover bracelet a few times a week with my YG diamond Love and love the look.  Don't give up on a 20 motif turquoise either!  They magically appear from time to time at VCA boutiques.  IF you have a relationship with a SA tell them to call if they ever get one in.... That is how I got mine   Good Luck!!!  What fun!




Thanks Kimber418! I do love the lotus earrings, and ring for that matter, but I do have other nice diamond earrings to wear for now. I will prob get W/G clover Perlee to stack with my LOVE, and the gold signature for a pop of gold when I want it. Then I will work on the 20 motif and earrings, being that they are still substantially less than the bracelet. Too much to want for!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

123Isabella said:


> Now that's one quandary I'd enjoy having!
> 
> I'd suggest one of these beauties:


 
I was obsessed with the RdN until I tried the earrings on. 
Beautiful and legendary but totally unwearable ( for me) and slightly plastic looking. I'm relieved to have taken this item off my list although I will always admire it's beauty.


----------



## perleegirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> I was obsessed with the RdN until I saw it.
> 
> Beautuful legendary but totally unwearable ( for me) and slightly plastic looking. I'm relieved to have taken this item off my list.




Yes...very pretty, but don't think I would get much use out of them.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

perleegirl said:


> Exactly! That's why I don't think I would buy the Perlee clover later, if I don't stay with it now.  The earrings are $17k, and the bracelet $29,900k. Ouch![/QUOTE
> 
> Because of the insane cost of the diamond pieces I've changed my position about buying these through the resale market. Unlike the vintage Alhambra line, the diamond pave items don't tend to retain their value. I've been tracking the auctions for several years now. If you don't mind buying resale you can save a lot of money.  Every little bit helps.


----------



## perleegirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> perleegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! That's why I don't think I would buy the Perlee clover later, if I don't stay with it now.  The earrings are $17k, and the bracelet $29,900k. Ouch![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the insane cost of the diamond pieces I've changed my position about buying these through the resale market. Unlike the vintage Alhambra line, the diamond pave items don't tend to retain their value. I've been tracking the auctions for several years now. If you don't mind buying resale you can save a lot of money.  Every little bit helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! That's what I noticed about the Lotus ring. I have seen too many pre-owned online, from reputable dealers, to buy new. Funny though, the clover bracelet I feel like I need to have brand new.
Click to expand...


----------



## marksuzy

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you so much.
> I really believe that we all help each other here.
> It's nice to have this sort of trust because none of us have any vested interest in making a sale.



That said, it is an expensive habit to have. I don't know what I am addicted to more: VCA or this thread . . . 

My younger daughter commented the other day that I'm always wearing some sort of clover--I told her it's to bring me luck and when she's older she can borrow them!


----------



## kimber418

perleegirl said:


> texasgirliegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! That's what I noticed about the Lotus ring. I have seen too many pre-owned online, from reputable dealers, to buy new. Funny though, the clover bracelet I feel like I need to have brand new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree on the Perlee Clover being new.  The main reason is the clasp and the opening mechanism.  I would be afraid it was overused and mistreated.  A bracelet takes a lot more wear and tear than earrings therefore I wanted a new clover bracelet.   I will definitely buy pave VCA earrings used.  Just me though.....I would be so disappointed to see any scratches on a used Clover bracelet I purchased.
Click to expand...


----------



## 123Isabella

texasgirliegirl said:


> I was obsessed with the RdN until I tried the earrings on.
> Beautiful and legendary but totally unwearable ( for me) and slightly plastic looking. I'm relieved to have taken this item off my list although I will always admire it's beauty.


That's very interesting.  I've never seen them in person, but I can imagine how they might appear plastic.  I wonder if they look less so in coral?   But if I were to take the plunge, which is highly unlikely, I'm sure I'd get a "previously loved" pair.


----------



## perleegirl

kimber418 said:


> perleegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree on the Perlee Clover being new.  The main reason is the clasp and the opening mechanism.  I would be afraid it was overused and mistreated.  A bracelet takes a lot more wear and tear than earrings therefore I wanted a new clover bracelet.   I will definitely buy pave VCA earrings used.  Just me though.....I would be so disappointed to see any scratches on a used Clover bracelet I purchased.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! Same here! Kind of like a LOVE bracelet...They just have to be my scratches!
Click to expand...


----------



## einseine

perleegirl said:


> I am in such a quandary! Tell me ladies...What would you choose if you had a VCA credit of $30,000? :help:



The perlee clover diamond bracelet in WG, for sure!  Because you love your 4-diamond WG Love very much and it looks great on you!   Because you have sold your PG clover bracelet to get the WG one, like I sold my WG Love to get PG one!!!  If I were in your shoes, I would get a Magic long necklace in pave.


----------



## PhoenixH

kimber418 said:


> I did not realize the pave Frivole were almost the same price as the Lotus earring now.   So in that case since you really want the small Lotus earrings I would get those as one of your pieces.
> They are stunning!



How much are the pave frivole now?? Are they really almost the same price as the lotus?? Oh dear! The items on my wishlist just keep getting further away from my reach


----------



## kimber418

perleegirl said:


> kimber418 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! Same here! Kind of like a LOVE bracelet...They just have to be my scratches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXACTLY!   There is something about a scratch- If I know I did it -it is not as bad as someone else doing it.  That is why I only let my 2 daughters borrow my 20 motif  VCA pieces.  I know they cannot scratch or loose them  Earrings and bracelets-NO!  Earrings maybe for a "special" occasion.
Click to expand...


----------



## perleegirl

einseine said:


> The perlee clover diamond bracelet in WG, for sure!  Because you love your 4-diamond WG Love very much and it looks great on you!   Because you have sold your PG clover bracelet to get the WG one, like I sold my WG Love to get PG one!!!  If I were in your shoes, I would get a Magic long necklace in pave.




Thanks Einseine! I'll probably go with the W/G clover. The long Pave Magic is to die for, but I'm only 5'2, and petite. I wear a HW pendant that I think looks like a clover.


----------



## kimber418

PhoenixH said:


> How much are the pave frivole now?? Are they really almost the same price as the lotus?? Oh dear! The items on my wishlist just keep getting further away from my reach



The Pave Frivole are $16,900 and the Small Lotus earclips are $17,800~


----------



## hopingoneday

perleegirl said:


> Exactly! That's why I don't think I would buy the Perlee clover later, if I don't stay with it now.  The earrings are $17k, and the bracelet $29,900k. Ouch!


FWIW I would definitely get the diamond clover perlee.  I love it and have one on order now myself - so excited to receive it in a month or two (I ordered a custom size so it's taking a while).

I personally would not get the YG signature right now.  My reasoning is that these show up on resale fairly often, and if I were in your shoes, I would want a different piece (earrings most likely, or necklace) as the next purchase.  With your Love and Clover Perlee, you would already have two stunning bracelets to get you going 

I have collected quite a lot of VCA now.  My pave YG vintage alhambra earrings and large frivoles are now my most-worn items, followed by a YG 10-motif.  Then it's a free-for-all with other items.  

And I agree, don't give up on your turquoise!  They do show up every few months!

I don't know if that's helpful?


----------



## einseine

perleegirl said:


> Thanks Einseine! I'll probably go with the W/G clover. The long Pave Magic is to die for, but I'm only 5'2, and petite. I wear a HW pendant that I think looks like a clover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2940097



Gorgeous!!!  If you wear this large, diamond pendant, you can wear the Magic long necklace, too, I think!  But, you don't need a similar pendant now and your priority #1 is WG diamond bangle!!!  If you want it, you should get it sooner and wear it longer because it is an expensive item.


----------



## PhoenixH

perleegirl said:


> Thanks Kimber418! I do love the lotus earrings, and ring for that matter, but I do have other nice diamond earrings to wear for now. I will prob get W/G clover Perlee to stack with my LOVE, and the gold signature for a pop of gold when I want it. Then I will work on the 20 motif and earrings, being that they are still substantially less than the bracelet. Too much to want for!



I vote for the WG clover perlee too! I've tried it on before and it's an amazing piece. But my husband would divorce me so unless I win the lottery.... Lol
I look forward to your modeling pictures soon!


----------



## couturequeen

Has anyone ever side-stacked 3 perlee pendants on a single chain or seen any photos of it done?


----------



## Notorious Pink

couturequeen said:


> Has anyone ever side-stacked 3 perlee pendants on a single chain or seen any photos of it done?




Funny, I just saw that in the boutique today! They were all different sizes.


----------



## couturequeen

BBC said:


> Funny, I just saw that in the boutique today! They were all different sizes.



Interesting. I have a 3-row and was wondering how two of those flanking a clover one in the middle would look.


----------



## hopingoneday

PhoenixH said:


> I vote for the WG clover perlee too! I've tried it on before and it's an amazing piece. But my husband would divorce me so unless I win the lottery.... Lol
> I look forward to your modeling pictures soon!



Yeah, that bracelet is definitely not a candidate for the "What this old thing?" line I try every so often with my husband!!!!  But after 22 years of marriage he is on to me!


----------



## PennyD2911

perleegirl said:


> kimber418 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! Same here! Kind of like a LOVE bracelet...They just have to be my scratches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally get this![emoji4]
> My LOVE bracelet does have a few scratches, but they are mine!
> My life is literally etched one small scratch at a time in that bracelet. [emoji4]
> 
> Even though I have done a 360 to 18kt YG ( everything but VCA and Cartier is WG or platinum) my vote goes to the WG Diamond Clover Perlee Bracelet.
> As has been said, it will be gorgeous with your WG LOVE bracelet.
> It is really a little over the top price wise.  The YG version was on the top of my 2015 VCA Wishlist.  I gave the price a lot thought and decided at this point in my VCA collection the $29k can be better spent on multiple items instead of one, although be it totally gorgeous, bracelet.
> The WG Diamond Clover and earrings sound like a great plan.
Click to expand...


----------



## NYTexan

123Isabella said:


> You look gorgeous in your photo too, Einseine! And, yes, it is endless!
> 
> Speaking of which, the SA in London just emailed me photos and prices for the long single Magic necklaces.....
> 
> Magic White gold 1 motif with full paved diamonds £18,700
> Magic Carnelian in Yellow Gold GBP £3900
> Magic Onyx in Yellow Gold GBP £3700
> Magic White Mother of Pearl in Yellow Gold GBP £3700
> 
> It's very hard for me to justify those prices for one pendant. On the other hand, I'm sure I'd get wear it alot.  I'd probably go with the MOP...
> 
> For now though I'll just have to I stick with my Tiffany clover key, which I find goes very nicely with VCA earrings.


Love!!! Thanks for sharing. This will definitely be on my Christmas list for 2015  in MOP. Can't wait to see them all in person.


----------



## Sparkledolll

perleegirl said:


> Thanks Einseine! I'll probably go with the W/G clover. The long Pave Magic is to die for, but I'm only 5'2, and petite. I wear a HW pendant that I think looks like a clover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2940097




Beautiful pendant! My vote would be for the WG clover Perlee too, I love my RG one and it was my first piece of VCA which started me on this slippery slope! My SA in Paris has just got my order of 20 motif turquoise approved before the price increase so it's worth checking if you can get one too? I feel like our wish list is quite similar [emoji1]


----------



## Sparkledolll

einseine said:


> The TB looks great on you!  Good size and diamond quality!  As you see, TB goes with anything!!!  And love your VCA pieces!!!



Einseine I wanted to say that the beautiful picture of your TB really inspired me to dig out my small TB bracelets to stack them with my Love and Perlee. I was away for a few days but coming back to see all the posts and beautiful pics of all the ladies VCA pieces really put a smile on my face. &#128516;


----------



## PhoenixH

Natalie j said:


> Einseine I wanted to say that the beautiful picture of your TB really inspired me to dig out my small TB bracelets to stack them with my Love and Perlee. I was away for a few days but coming back to see all the posts and beautiful pics of all the ladies VCA pieces really put a smile on my face. &#128516;



So beautiful Natalie! Love each and every piece! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## hopingoneday

Natalie j said:


> Einseine I wanted to say that the beautiful picture of your TB really inspired me to dig out my small TB bracelets to stack them with my Love and Perlee. I was away for a few days but coming back to see all the posts and beautiful pics of all the ladies VCA pieces really put a smile on my face. [emoji1]




Lovely stack!


----------



## Notorious Pink

PennyD2911 said:


> perleegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I have done a 360 to 18kt YG ( everything but VCA and Cartier is WG or platinum) my vote goes to the WG Diamond Clover Perlee Bracelet.
> As has been said, it will be gorgeous with your WG LOVE bracelet.
> It is really a little over the top price wise.  The YG version was on the top of my 2015 VCA Wishlist.  I gave the price a lot thought and decided at this point in my VCA collection the $29k can be better spent on multiple items instead of one, although be it totally gorgeous, bracelet.
> The WG Diamond Clover and earrings sound like a great plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First let me start by saying that I absolutely LOOOOOOVE the clover perlee. It is just gorgeous and I drool over it in every photo.
> 
> That said, however....whenever I see it in real life, it always looks, well...small. I went to the boutique yesterday (to look at other pieces) and they have the Perlee in a separate set of cases, on display so nicely, and I walk over and I am thinking, is there more than one size? Especially with the Perlee clover hoops (which had been on my wish list), you can barely see the clovers.
> 
> The irony of this size issue is not lost on me...but I'm really about proportion. I love some of their smaller pieces - the small PG Socrate earrings are on my list for next year, love the pave frivole, the Effeuilage are delicate - but on me, this would not work. As stunning as the clover Perlèe bracelet is, if I wanted a sparkly VCA bracelet in that price range I would do the pave alhambra - if it had to be in the Perlee line, then I would get the pave one.
> 
> Also, and I know we are collectors here, but some of us like to upgrade or, ahem, recycle down the line....I don't think that would be very easy to do with this piece, at current price or wherever it goes - not to say that you would, but just as a thought.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sparkledolll

PhoenixH said:


> So beautiful Natalie! Love each and every piece! &#10084;&#65039;





hopingoneday said:


> Lovely stack!




Thank you very much ladies! 

Phoenix, Your pic of the Malachite and YG frivole earrings had me thinking about maybe getting a pair of WG frivole to match my Turquoise &#128516;


----------



## perleegirl

BBC said:


> PennyD2911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First let me start by saying that I absolutely LOOOOOOVE the clover perlee. It is just gorgeous and I drool over it in every photo.
> 
> That said, however....whenever I see it in real life, it always looks, well...small. I went to the boutique yesterday (to look at other pieces) and they have the Perlee in a separate set of cases, on display so nicely, and I walk over and I am thinking, is there more than one size? Especially with the Perlee clover hoops (which had been on my wish list), you can barely see the clovers.
> 
> The irony of this size issue is not lost on me...but I'm really about proportion. I love some of their smaller pieces - the small PG Socrate earrings are on my list for next year, love the pave frivole, the Effeuilage are delicate - but on me, this would not work. As stunning as the clover Perlèe bracelet is, if I wanted a sparkly VCA bracelet in that price range I would do the pave alhambra - if it had to be in the Perlee line, then I would get the pave one.
> 
> Also, and I know we are collectors here, but some of us like to upgrade or, ahem, recycle down the line....I don't think that would be very easy to do with this piece, at current price or wherever it goes - not to say that you would, but just as a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the 5 motif vintage pave more sparkly?
> Maybe I need to try it on, but two very different styles. Just for the record, the reason I have such a nice credit, is because the pieces I traded held their value. [emoji4]
Click to expand...


----------



## Jinsun

Anyone getting the new magic pendants?  Any word on the U.S. Pricing?  Also do you think each store is getting only a limited quantity? Which stone will you be deciding on?

I really can't decide between the 3. Pave is out of the question for me [emoji30]


----------



## Jinsun

Also I wonder what the new sweet designs will be. Anyone have any photos?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> PennyD2911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First let me start by saying that I absolutely LOOOOOOVE the clover perlee. It is just gorgeous and I drool over it in every photo.
> 
> That said, however....whenever I see it in real life, it always looks, well...small. I went to the boutique yesterday (to look at other pieces) and they have the Perlee in a separate set of cases, on display so nicely, and I walk over and I am thinking, is there more than one size? Especially with the Perlee clover hoops (which had been on my wish list), you can barely see the clovers.
> 
> The irony of this size issue is not lost on me...but I'm really about proportion. I love some of their smaller pieces - the small PG Socrate earrings are on my list for next year, love the pave frivole, the Effeuilage are delicate - but on me, this would not work. As stunning as the clover Perlèe bracelet is, if I wanted a sparkly VCA bracelet in that price range I would do the pave alhambra - if it had to be in the Perlee line, then I would get the pave one.
> 
> Also, and I know we are collectors here, but some of us like to upgrade or, ahem, recycle down the line....I don't think that would be very easy to do with this piece, at current price or wherever it goes - not to say that you would, but just as a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do the Socrate earrings come in pg?
Click to expand...


----------



## hopingoneday

texasgirliegirl said:


> BBC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do the Socrate earrings come in pg?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen them in PG. Maybe they would do them as a special order?
Click to expand...


----------



## perleegirl

Natalie j said:


> Einseine I wanted to say that the beautiful picture of your TB really inspired me to dig out my small TB bracelets to stack them with my Love and Perlee. I was away for a few days but coming back to see all the posts and beautiful pics of all the ladies VCA pieces really put a smile on my face. &#128516;



This is so pretty and fresh!


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> BBC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do the Socrate earrings come in pg?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry! I meant Cosmos. [emoji51]
Click to expand...


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> Einseine I wanted to say that the beautiful picture of your TB really inspired me to dig out my  coming back to see all the posts and beautiful pics of all the ladies VCA pieces really put a smile on my face. &#55357;&#56836;


 
Natalie, I love how you are being so creative mixing your pieces


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> texasgirliegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry! I meant Cosmos. [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean the new cosmos in mop/pg?
> So pretty.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sparkledolll

perleegirl said:


> This is so pretty and fresh!





HADASSA said:


> Natalie, I love how you are being so creative mixing your pieces



Thank you Perleegirl and Hadassa, your kind words mean a lot  to me since I consider you all VCA /jewellery experts


----------



## Notorious Pink

perleegirl said:


> BBC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the 5 motif vintage pave more sparkly?
> Maybe I need to try it on, but two very different styles. Just for the record, the reason I have such a nice credit, is because the pieces I traded held their value. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now THAT is a thought....did you trade your pieces back in to VCA? I remember at some point hearing you could do that, but I was thinking about selling instead. It's going to be hard to find a buyer at that price when you could buy it brand new from the boutique - not like with Hermès where you can't just walk in and buy whatever you want.
> 
> Yes, they are very different styles - you just have to go in and see them. Like I said, I drool over every clover perlee photo, but in real life, it's kind of like the first time you see the Mona Lisa....that's IT? As far as sparkle factor, I assume the motifs in the pave vintage alhambra bracelet are the regular motif size, so it would have more diamonds in it than the clover (I believe the pave vintage alhambra earrings have 12 diamonds each, again, assuming it's about the same).
Click to expand...


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> BBC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean the new cosmos in mop/pg?
> 
> So pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yessssss.....tried them on yesterday. Love. Love. Love!!!!
> The small size could work day to night.
> 
> My current list is:
> Large YG Frivole Earrings
> 5 motif carnelian
> 10 motif YG MOP <--- decided!!!
> Pave Alhambra YG ring
> Small PG Cosmos earrings
> 5 motif YG MOP
> 
> Possibly in that order, except I'm not sure if I'll get the 5 carnelian or 10 MOP first. I have the PG MOP single motif and the 10 carnelian. After this list, I'll probably add either the all PG or the letterwood.
Click to expand...


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> Thank you Perleegirl and Hadassa, your kind words mean a lot  to me since I consider you all VCA /jewellery experts


 
Oh Natalie!!! I am by no means an expert - more like an ENABLER


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> BBC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean the new cosmos in mop/pg?
> So pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting to collect mine
Click to expand...


----------



## HADASSA

Anyone heading to Milan to get their hands on these pieces? L O V E 

[Pic from VCA Europe website]


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Anyone heading to Milan to get their hands on these pieces? L O V E
> 
> [Pic from VCA Europe website]




Wow![emoji7]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Anyone heading to Milan to get their hands on these pieces? L O V E
> 
> [Pic from VCA Europe website]



&#128525;
That's got to be just about the most gorgeous vintage necklace I've ever seen in my entire life.


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> Wow![emoji7]


 


texasgirliegirl said:


> &#55357;&#56845;
> That's got to be just about the most gorgeous vintage necklace I've ever seen in my entire life.


 
I'll just settle for the bracelet and wait for the Magic Long Malachite necklace to shrink to 90cm


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> I'll just settle for the bracelet and wait for the Magic Long Malachite necklace to shrink to 90cm




If VCA extends 2 inches and more on approval, maybe they also remove 2 inches and MORE on approval. [emoji4]


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> If VCA extends 2 inches and more on approval, maybe they also remove 2 inches and MORE on approval. [emoji4]


 
I actually had originally asked for 20cm (roughly 8") to be removed and they said NO


----------



## sbelle

Jinsun said:


> Anyone getting the new magic pendants?  Any word on the U.S. Pricing?  Also do you think each store is getting only a limited quantity? Which stone will you be deciding on?
> 
> I really can't decide between the 3. Pave is out of the question for me [emoji30]



The onyx and white mop are $5,600, the carnelian is $5,900 and the gorgeous pave is *only* $28,500.

As I understand it these will not be limited edition pieces, so I don't think there will be issues getting one.  

I want them all.


----------



## PennyD2911

sbelle said:


> The onyx and white mop are $5,600, the carnelian is $5,900 and the gorgeous pave is *only* $28,500.
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it these will not be limited edition pieces, so I don't think there will be issues getting one.
> 
> 
> 
> I want them all.




Thx for the pricing info![emoji255]
That's what I was told by my SA.


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> I actually had originally asked for 20cm (roughly 8") to be removed and they said NO




That doesn't surprise me. They don't approve very many change request. 
The original length is 140cm??


----------



## HeidiDavis

Jinsun said:


> Also I wonder what the new sweet designs will be. Anyone have any photos?




Hi, Jinsun!  I was the one who was told by my SA that there were new Sweet designs coming out.  She was going to get back to me with some details, but I haven't heard from her.  It may be that this is not even good information.  I don't want to get anyone's hopes up!  But if I hear anything at all, I promise to update!


----------



## PennyD2911

PennyD2911 said:


> That doesn't surprise me. They don't approve very many change request.
> The original length is 140cm??




Did not mean 140cm, my mind was somewhere else obviously. [emoji15]
They are 90cm correct?


----------



## hopingoneday

HADASSA said:


> Anyone heading to Milan to get their hands on these pieces? L O V E
> 
> [Pic from VCA Europe website]




How much are these, anyway?
I assume the necklace is around 55,000eu and the bracelet maybe 1/4 of that?


----------



## Jinsun

sbelle said:


> The onyx and white mop are $5,600, the carnelian is $5,900 and the gorgeous pave is *only* $28,500.
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it these will not be limited edition pieces, so I don't think there will be issues getting one.
> 
> 
> 
> I want them all.




Thank you. My husband called and wasn't quoted an exact amount but they said $6000 and change.


----------



## Jinsun

HeidiDavis said:


> Hi, Jinsun!  I was the one who was told by my SA that there were new Sweet designs coming out.  She was going to get back to me with some details, but I haven't heard from her.  It may be that this is not even good information.  I don't want to get anyone's hopes up!  But if I hear anything at all, I promise to update!




Thank you. Please do!


----------



## kimber418

HADASSA said:


> Anyone heading to Milan to get their hands on these pieces? L O V E
> 
> [Pic from VCA Europe website]





LOVE THIS!  I am determined to get a 20 with diamonds someday!   I would love the 
Lapis with diamonds in a 20~~


----------



## Coconuts40

Natalie j said:


> Beautiful pendant! My vote would be for the WG clover Perlee too, I love my RG one and it was my first piece of VCA which started me on this slippery slope! My SA in Paris has just got my order of 20 motif turquoise approved before the price increase so it's worth checking if you can get one too? I feel like our wish list is quite similar [emoji1]



Wow Natalie, you are incredibly lucky with turquoise
You are so lucky to have gotten it approved.  I am starting to think any chance of getting turquoise would be in Paris.  Too bad I'm in Canada!

Is your SA optimistic you will be getting the 20motif Turquoise?


----------



## kimber418

Natalie j said:


> Einseine I wanted to say that the beautiful picture of your TB really inspired me to dig out my small TB bracelets to stack them with my Love and Perlee. I was away for a few days but coming back to see all the posts and beautiful pics of all the ladies VCA pieces really put a smile on my face. &#128516;



Very Pretty Natalie~  Love you sweet butterfly also!


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> That doesn't surprise me. They don't approve very many change request.
> The original length is 140cm??


 


PennyD2911 said:


> Did not mean 140cm, my mind was somewhere else obviously. [emoji15]
> They are 90cm correct?


 
Penny, the Magic Long is 120cm. I am 5' tall (short LOL) so doesn't hit at an attractive spot 



hopingoneday said:


> How much are these, anyway?
> I assume the necklace is around 55,000eu and the bracelet maybe 1/4 of that?


 
Don't know the prices but I certainly would not mind the bracelet. The necklace is 20 motifs I believe.

Hoping, I can't remember - was it you who bought the 20 lapis with diamonds?


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Penny, the Magic Long is 120cm. I am 5' tall (short LOL) so doesn't hit at an attractive spot
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know the prices but I certainly would not mind the bracelet. The necklace is 20 motifs I believe.




Thank you R [emoji179]
That is long! That would be 47+ inches right?


----------



## HADASSA

kimber418 said:


> LOVE THIS!  I am determined to get a 20 with diamonds someday!   I would love the
> Lapis with diamonds in a 20~~


 
Kimber, I love this necklace. I think it will be a great addition to your lovely collection to match with all your YG pieces.


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> Thank you R [emoji179]
> That is long! That would be 47+ inches right?


 
47.24" if I did my math correctly.


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> 47.24" if I did my math correctly.




That is my calculation as well. We can't both be wrong. [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Coconuts40 said:


> Wow Natalie, you are incredibly lucky with turquoise
> You are so lucky to have gotten it approved.  I am starting to think any chance of getting turquoise would be in Paris.  Too bad I'm in Canada!
> 
> Is your SA optimistic you will be getting the 20motif Turquoise?





kimber418 said:


> Very Pretty Natalie~  Love you sweet butterfly also!



Thank you Kimber! I love the sweets alhambra, really hope there's new designs or stones added to the range soon 

Coconuts, I asked if I can special order the Turquoise 2 months ago and the answer was no but I asked again this week as I wanted to get it before the price increase in April (almost 2000!) and got a Yes! I had to pay a deposit but my SA said it should definitely arrive sometime this year...Lets hope the colour is not too far off from my 10 motif


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> That is my calculation as well. We can't both be wrong. [emoji3][emoji3]


 
47.28" as per website. Ugh!!!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

If anyone has been on the U.S. Website today, it's buggy. They relaunched yesterday and are dealing with some technical issues. Not that I stalk the website or anything.....[emoji11][emoji445] 

But it was a HUGE sign to me that the Alhambra page shows carnelian with MOP! [emoji177][emoji7][emoji177]


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> 47.28" as per website. Ugh!!!!!!




You are not viewing the U.S. website correct?


----------



## hopingoneday

HADASSA said:


> Penny, the Magic Long is 120cm. I am 5' tall (short LOL) so doesn't hit at an attractive spot
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know the prices but I certainly would not mind the bracelet. The necklace is 20 motifs I believe.
> 
> Hoping, I can't remember - was it you who bought the 20 lapis with diamonds?




No, I wish... But I did ask the price and it was around 55,000 euros then. That's what made me guess that the malachite might be around that amount.


----------



## PennyD2911

BBC said:


> If anyone has been on the U.S. Website today, it's buggy. They relaunched yesterday and are dealing with some technical issues. Not that I stalk the website or anything.....[emoji11][emoji445]
> 
> But it was a HUGE sign to me that the Alhambra page shows carnelian with MOP! [emoji177][emoji7][emoji177]




That is totally confirmation you must have the MOP! LOL
Seriously, you do need it, it will be perfect for you!


----------



## Coconuts40

Coconuts, I asked if I can special order the Turquoise 2 months ago and the answer was no but I asked again this week as I wanted to get it before the price increase in April (almost 2000!) and got a Yes! I had to pay a deposit but my SA said it should definitely arrive sometime this year...Lets hope the colour is not too far off from my 10 motif [/QUOTE]

You are very lucky!

I guess I am going to have to take a trip to Paris


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> If anyone has been on the U.S. Website today, it's buggy. They relaunched yesterday and are dealing with some technical issues. Not that I stalk the website or anything.....[emoji11][emoji445]
> 
> But it was a HUGE sign to me that the Alhambra page shows carnelian with MOP! [emoji177][emoji7][emoji177]



I saw that today and thought the same thing!!


----------



## 123Isabella

BBC said:


> If anyone has been on the U.S. Website today, it's buggy. They relaunched yesterday and are dealing with some technical issues. Not that I stalk the website or anything.....[emoji11][emoji445]
> 
> But it was a HUGE sign to me that the Alhambra page shows carnelian with MOP! [emoji177][emoji7][emoji177]



Gorgeous combo!  

I noticed carnelian is misspelled as cornelian on the 10-motif description.  Wonder what's up?


----------



## HADASSA

hopingoneday said:


> No, I wish... But I did ask the price and it was around 55,000 euros then. That's what made me guess that the malachite might be around that amount.


 
I don't have the lifestyle for that necklace but hey, if it's gifted I can learn. Of course, like most of you ladies on here, I do buy my own pieces and I would so love to purchase that bracelet. Gosh!! I am too embarrassed to check how many times I said that today


----------



## einseine

HADASSA said:


> Anyone heading to Milan to get their hands on these pieces? L O V E
> 
> [Pic from VCA Europe website]




I am going to Milan in May.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> I don't have the lifestyle for that necklace but hey, if it's gifted I can learn. Of course, like most of you ladies on here, I do buy my own pieces and I would so love to purchase that bracelet. Gosh!! I am too embarrassed to check how many times I said that today



You want it 
You need it 
You deserve it......


----------



## ChaneLisette

123Isabella said:


> Gorgeous combo!
> 
> I noticed carnelian is misspelled as cornelian on the 10-motif description.  Wonder what's up?




Haha! I noticed the misspelling too. I was hoping to see some new items as changes were made to the website.


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> If anyone has been on the U.S. Website today, it's buggy. They relaunched yesterday and are dealing with some technical issues. Not that I stalk the website or anything.....[emoji11][emoji445]
> 
> But it was a HUGE sign to me that the Alhambra page shows carnelian with MOP! [emoji177][emoji7][emoji177]


 
I stalk the website  and yes, the problems started yesterday. They have given a little more info but the pictures still leave a lot to be desired.




texasgirliegirl said:


> I saw that today and thought the same thing!!


 
I do think the VCA Gods are giving the thumbs up to this combo. And I think VCA got inspiration from your pics TGG 




texasgirliegirl said:


> You want it
> You need it
> You deserve it......


 
Aww!! Thank you  I need a chaperone (read bodyguard) to go with me to Milan 



einseine said:


> I am going to Milan in May.


 
Any room on your jet


----------



## stylemechanel

Hi ladies, do any of you know the  return time at VCA? It  is a very long story but I bought a pair of malachite ear clips and the matching bracelet. I am still ticked off at the way my local SA handled everything.  Although I can not return the bracelet - it was shortened, I can return the ear clips if there is time permitting and just have enough patience to  get what I wanted in the first place ( with a new SA) and what my original SA promised me she would have ready. OK, I am taking a deep breath and letting it all go....almost.


----------



## HADASSA

stylemechanel said:


> Hi ladies, do any of you know the  return time at VCA? It  is a very long story but I bought a pair of malachite ear clips and the matching bracelet. I am still ticked off at the way my local SA handled everything.  Although I can not return the bracelet - it was shortened, I can return the ear clips if there is time permitting and just have enough patience to  get what I wanted in the first place ( with a new SA) and what my original SA promised me she would have ready. OK, I am taking a deep breath and letting it all go....almost.


 
30 days exchange only in the US.


----------



## stylemechanel

HADASSA said:


> 30 days exchange only in the US.



Thank you Hadassa!   I have plenty of time then and will take them back next week.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

stylemechanel said:


> Hi ladies, do any of you know the  return time at VCA? It  is a very long story but I bought a pair of malachite ear clips and the matching bracelet. I am still ticked off at the way my local SA handled everything.  Although I can not return the bracelet - it was shortened, I can return the ear clips if there is time permitting and just have enough patience to  get what I wanted in the first place ( with a new SA) and what my original SA promised me she would have ready. OK, I am taking a deep breath and letting it all go....almost.



Depending on where you purchased them, it may even be more liberal.


----------



## HADASSA

stylemechanel said:


> Thank you Hadassa!   I have plenty of time then and will take them back next week.


 
You're most welcome SMC.


----------



## HADASSA

stylemechanel said:


> Thank you Hadassa!   I have plenty of time then and will take them back next week.


 


texasgirliegirl said:


> Depending on where you purchased them, it may even be more liberal.


 

Yes, NM and the VCA independents are very accomodating. NM gives full refund; independents are still exchange only.


----------



## stylemechanel

HADASSA said:


> Yes, NM and the VCA independents are very accomodating. NM gives full refund; independents are still exchange only.





HADASSA said:


> You're most welcome SMC.





texasgirliegirl said:


> Depending on where you purchased them, it may even be more liberal.



Thank you both!  It was at the Beverly Hills boutique so I think if it is a credit I will just find a new SA and go from there.


----------



## einseine

HADASSA said:


> I'll just settle for the bracelet and wait for the Magic Long Malachite necklace to shrink to 90cm



HADASSA, are you talking about Magic Alhambra 16-motif long necklace, yellow gold and malachite???


----------



## PhoenixH

HADASSA said:


> Anyone heading to Milan to get their hands on these pieces? L O V E
> 
> [Pic from VCA Europe website]



Are these ONLY available in Milan??? Omg!!! I just fell in love! &#10084;&#65039;&#128525; This is the most amazing VCA I've ever seen... Now I will need to sell my entire collection just to pay for this lol


----------



## hopingoneday

HADASSA said:


> 30 days exchange only in the US.


A good SA will extend the time if you really are unhappy with a piece and there's no damage to it.


----------



## HADASSA

einseine said:


> HADASSA, are you talking about Magic Alhambra 16-motif long necklace, yellow gold and malachite???


 
*Yes, einseine. I am not as tall as you are, so it hits waaaaayyyyyyy tooooo low for my liking.*



PhoenixH said:


> Are these ONLY available in Milan??? Omg!!! I just fell in love! &#10084;&#65039;&#55357;&#56845; This is the most amazing VCA I've ever seen... Now I will need to sell my entire collection just to pay for this lol


 
*Only in Milan - for the re-opening of their boutique at the  Via Monte Napoleone.*



hopingoneday said:


> A good SA will extend the time if you really are unhappy with a piece and there's no damage to it.


 
*Sadly, I didn't have such good service at a particular VCA boutique in Florida.*
*I now deal with a wonderful SA from NM recommended by PennyD2911and I am quite happy with how he treats with me. I will galdly share his info anytime anyone wants *


----------



## stylemechanel

hopingoneday said:


> A good SA will extend the time if you really are unhappy with a piece and there's no damage to it.



Hi hopingoneday, I had the bracelet shortened. I still have the links but VCA would have to add them back. I can't ask that, I just don't think it is right (for me). What I will do is keep it as a reminder - a lesson learned.


----------



## einseine

HADASSA said:


> *Yes, einseine. I am not as tall as you are, so it hits waaaaayyyyyyy tooooo low for my liking.*



WOW!  If it is shortened from 120 to 90, it would be quite a different, almost special-ordered look!  I cannot wait to see your modeling pic!!!  Now I am looking for a different look.  So, I am waiting for a Magic long pendant...


----------



## fashion_junky

Will VCA do a special order for single motif pendants? Thinking that could be a way to finally get a turquoise pendant....


----------



## HADASSA

einseine said:


> WOW!  If it is shortened from 120 to 90, it would be quite a different, almost special-ordered look!  Now I am looking for a different look.  So, I am waiting for a Magic long pendant...


 
I will run the risk of it looking like a fake if I do that. I prefer the different sizes of the motifs on the Magic Long. 

90cm I can do comfortably but not in a single pendant.


----------



## hopingoneday

fashion_junky said:


> Will VCA do a special order for single motif pendants? Thinking that could be a way to finally get a turquoise pendant....




There doesn't seem to be a lot of rhyme or reason to what they approve I say go for it! The first the worst thing they can say is no. Just be aware that there is a surcharge of about 30% to special orders


----------



## fashion_junky

hopingoneday said:


> There doesn't seem to be a lot of rhyme or reason to what they approve I say go for it! The first the worst thing they can say is no. Just be aware that there is a surcharge of about 30% to special orders



Thanks   30% is a lot but may be my only option...

Does anyone in Canada have experience with getting special orders approved at Birk's?


----------



## HADASSA

stylemechanel said:


> Hi hopingoneday, I had the bracelet shortened. I still have the links but VCA would have to add them back. I can't ask that, I just don't think it is right (for me). What I will do is keep it as a reminder - a lesson learned.


 
SMC, I am so sorry you had to endure this but do enjoy your bracelet and please don't look at it as a reminder of a not so pleasant experience.


----------



## Notorious Pink

HADASSA said:


> *Yes, einseine. I am not as tall as you are, so it hits waaaaayyyyyyy tooooo low for my liking.*
> 
> I'm not going to say it..... [emoji354]
> [emoji12]


----------



## Chic Overload

So I really want to venture off into the Van Cleef world, but feel like it's a bit too feminine for me. Are there any guys or ladies, have you seen guys wear Van Cleef jewelry? My budget is really large, so I was thinking of doing a small bracelet. 

Any ideas?

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en...8800-sweet-alhambra-bracelet-large-model.html


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> HADASSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, einseine. I am not as tall as you are, so it hits waaaaayyyyyyy tooooo low for my liking.*
> 
> I'm not going to say it..... [emoji354]
> [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> This is TOO FUNNY!!!!
> It hits me there as well....
Click to expand...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Chic Overload said:


> So I really want to venture off into the Van Cleef world, but feel like it's a bit too feminine for me. Are there any guys or ladies, have you seen guys wear Van Cleef jewelry? My budget is really large, so I was thinking of doing a small bracelet.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en...8800-sweet-alhambra-bracelet-large-model.html


 No. I have never seen a man wear VCA.  If you feel that it's a bit too feminine for you why would you want to wear it?  Just curious.
I suppose that something in onyx would be about as masculine as you can get but the sweets are small and unless you are a petite man they probably won't fit.


----------



## einseine

HADASSA said:


> I will run the risk of it looking like a fake if I do that. I prefer the different sizes of the motifs on the Magic Long.
> 
> 90cm I can do comfortably but not in a single pendant.



No, I don't think so!!!  Your 16-motif magic long necklace in malachite will look gorgeous!!!  I want the same one 90 cm.  Because I don't like wrap the necklace, 120 cm is too long for me, too.  These days, I get a bit bored with my 20-motif look, so I occasionally add a pendant or 10-motif, but I normally prefer a simple look!  So, I am thinking to purchase a one-motif Magic long necklace.


----------



## einseine

Onyx X Solid YG motif.  $ 12,516.38 (¥ 1,490,400)  I found this on Rakuten Gobal Market.  Interesting, but not for me.


----------



## HADASSA

einseine said:


> No, I don't think so!!!  Your 16-motif magic long necklace in malachite will look gorgeous!!!  I want the same one 90 cm.  Because I don't like wrap the necklace, 120 cm is too long for me, too.  These days, I get a bit bored with my 20-motif look, so I occasionally add a pendant or 10-motif, but I normally prefer a simple look!  So, I am thinking to purchase a one-motif Magic long necklace.


 
Einseine, at present VCA does not offer the 16-motif Malachite Magic Long in 90cm - only 120cm. *The Magic Long Pendants on the chain however are 90cm long.*

Are you still eyeing the WG Pave MLP? Would match well with your WG pave VA Earrings.


----------



## einseine

HADASSA said:


> Einseine, at present VCA does not offer the 16-motif Malachite Magic Long in 90cm - only 120cm. *The Magic Long Pendants on the chain however are 90cm long.*
> 
> Are you still eyeing the WG Pave MLP? Would match well with your WG pave VA Earrings.



Yes!  I will go to the boutique to try it on next week!


----------



## Sparkledolll

fashion_junky said:


> Thanks   30% is a lot but may be my only option...
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone in Canada have experience with getting special orders approved at Birk's?




I just pre ordered a 20 motif Turquoise but didn't have to pay the 30:/: surcharge since it already exists, just out of stock. I had to pay the deposit and then just wait for it to come whenever that is!


----------



## PhoenixH

Lotus ring on sale at Ann's fabulous finds if anyone is keen! Size 6!


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> I saw that today and thought the same thing!!






HADASSA said:


> I do think the VCA Gods are giving the thumbs up to this combo. And I think VCA got inspiration from your pics



And that page on the site is GORGEOUS! I'm glad I went with a more red (less orange) Carnelian. The two are just beautiful together...kind of reminds me of Alice In Wonderland (you'll note by now my very active imagination). My mother is in town this week and I bright her to the boutique and she agreed the MOP must be my next 10. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji746]





texasgirliegirl said:


> BBC said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is TOO FUNNY!!!!
> It hits me there as well....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha!!!! I knew it couldnt only be me!
Click to expand...


----------



## fashion_junky

Natalie j said:


> I just pre ordered a 20 motif Turquoise but didn't have to pay the 30:/: surcharge since it already exists, just out of stock. I had to pay the deposit and then just wait for it to come whenever that is!



Wow, that's great!  Will they make one especially for you or just wait for one to become available?


----------



## perleegirl

PhoenixH said:


> Lotus ring on sale at Ann's fabulous finds if anyone is keen! Size 6!



Why are there so many Lotus rings that end up for resale?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

perleegirl said:


> Why are there so many Lotus rings that end up for resale?



I hope that I do t get flamed for saying this but I just don't find the Lotus ring very practical. It's very expensive and I have never understood it's appeal.


----------



## Sparkledolll

fashion_junky said:


> Wow, that's great!  Will they make one especially for you or just wait for one to become available?




Hmmmm...I think once they find the right quality of turquoise then they will make one and since I already pre ordered and paid I will get it first. I am not sure if mine is classed as a special order since 20 motif Turquoise WG already exists? Maybe one of the other ladies can enlighten us!


----------



## perleegirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> I hope that I do t get flamed for saying this but I just don't find the Lotus ring very practical. It's very expensive and I have never understood it's appeal.



TGG, Have you ever tried it on? When I tried it, I just loved it! I think part of the appeal is how uniquely beautiful it is. Honestly though, I think it's for more mature,  older woman, which I am. I think it would look a bit silly on a young girl, kind of the way probably not many woman would choose to wear a sweet butterfly bracelet. Luckily for all of us, there are many options from VCA for all the ages and stages of our lives. I hope I have it before I'm 60! I'll need a big sparkly ring like the Lotus, to distract eyes from my aging hands.


----------



## I'll take two

perleegirl said:


> TGG, Have you ever tried it on? When I tried it, I just loved it! I think part of the appeal is how uniquely beautiful it is. Honestly though, I think it's for more mature,  older woman, which I am. I think it would look a bit silly on a young girl, kind of the way probably not many woman would choose to wear a sweet butterfly bracelet. Luckily for all of us, there are many options from VCA for all the ages and stages of our lives. I hope I have it before I'm 60! I'll need a big sparkly ring like the Lotus, to distract eyes from my aging hands.



I love my Lotus ring and so do both my daughters (19 and 26) who love to borrow it but I guess it is like everything in life what one person loves another can dislike .
I have received many many compliments from friends with many of them wanting to try it on .
The fact it moves makes it so tactile and fun
About ageing hands that is so true &#128516;


----------



## I'll take two

einseine said:


> Onyx X Solid YG motif.  $ 12,516.38 (¥ 1,490,400)  I found this on Rakuten Gobal Market.  Interesting, but not for me.



Don't normally wear yellow gold but actually I quite like this .


----------



## perleegirl

I'll take two said:


> I love my Lotus ring and so do both my daughters (19 and 26) who love to borrow it but I guess it is like everything in life what one person loves another can dislike .
> I have received many many compliments from friends with many of them wanting to try it on .
> The fact it moves makes it so tactile and fun
> About ageing hands that is so true &#128516;[/QUOTE
> 
> I actually was strongly considering getting the Lotus ring instead of the Clover Perlee, but know I wouldn't wear it as often as the bracelet. Also, I will probably by it pre-ownwd, if I can find my size in mint condition. I did order the W/G Perlee, and expect to have it tomorrow.  I hope I love it, otherwise I will exchange for a necklace and Lotus earrings.


----------



## einseine

sbelle said:


> The onyx and white mop are $5,600, the carnelian is $5,900 and the gorgeous pave is *only* $28,500.
> 
> As I understand it these will not be limited edition pieces, so I don't think there will be issues getting one.
> 
> I want them all.



My guess $26,500 was not aggressive enough!


----------



## einseine

I'll take two said:


> Don't normally wear yellow gold but actually I quite like this .



  You have many special VCA pieces that are different from regular designs!  If you wear this necklace, it will just look to be another special order.  If I wear this, I might run risk looking like wearing a fake...  Hahaha.  I am looking for something cool!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

perleegirl said:


> TGG, Have you ever tried it on? When I tried it, I just loved it! I think part of the appeal is how uniquely beautiful it is. Honestly though, I think it's for more mature,  older woman, which I am. I think it would look a bit silly on a young girl, kind of the way probably not many woman would choose to wear a sweet butterfly bracelet. Luckily for all of us, there are many options from VCA for all the ages and stages of our lives. I hope I have it before I'm 60! I'll need a big sparkly ring like the Lotus, to distract eyes from my aging hands.



You are so cute!!!
Trust me, I understand   I can appreciate the workmanship of the piece but it's just not right for me . My e ring is pretty substantial so if I added the lotus it would really be way too much. I can't do the lotus justice. On me it would look like costume jewelry.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I'll take two said:


> I love my Lotus ring and so do both my daughters (19 and 26) who love to borrow it but I guess it is like everything in life what one person loves another can dislike .
> I have received many many compliments from friends with many of them wanting to try it on .
> The fact it moves makes it so tactile and fun
> About ageing hands that is so true &#128516;



It's a fascinating piece no doubt. 
You can wear just about anything and look amazing &#128149;


----------



## Coconuts40

texasgirliegirl said:


> I hope that I do t get flamed for saying this but I just don't find the Lotus ring very practical. It's very expensive and I have never understood it's appeal.



Awww, TGG, nothing wrong with expressing your opinion.  I also feel there are a lot of VCA pieces that although I can appreciate on others, aren't for me.

The Lotus ring is stunning in person.  My SA tried it on so I could see it on her, and it was breathtaking.  

Speaking of Lotus.....I purchased my earrings today 
I am so happy and adore them.  They go perfect with my alhambra MOP/WG necklace without feeling I am wearing too much clover.  

Birks in Toronto confirmed what others have said, the price increase is in a couple of weeks and I was also told it would be over 10%.  Ugh.

I cannot seem to upload my image but I will do my best in the coming days.


----------



## Coconuts40

fashion_junky said:


> Thanks   30% is a lot but may be my only option...
> 
> Does anyone in Canada have experience with getting special orders approved at Birk's?



No never tried a special order.  In the summer I did try to order a 20 motif Turquoise (but, I don't think that is considered a special order) but was rejected.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Coconuts40 said:


> Awww, TGG, nothing wrong with expressing your opinion.  I also feel there are a lot of VCA pieces that although I can appreciate on others, aren't for me.
> 
> The Lotus ring is stunning in person.  My SA tried it on so I could see it on her, and it was breathtaking.
> 
> Speaking of Lotus.....I purchased my earrings today
> I am so happy and adore them.  They go perfect with my alhambra MOP/WG necklace without feeling I am wearing too much clover.
> 
> Birks in Toronto confirmed what others have said, the price increase is in a couple of weeks and I was also told it would be over 10%.  Ugh.
> 
> I cannot seem to upload my image but I will do my best in the coming days.



Congratulations on your new earrings. They are absolutely divine and are no doubt stunning on you!


----------



## dialv

Coconuts40 said:


> Awww, TGG, nothing wrong with expressing your opinion.  I also feel there are a lot of VCA pieces that although I can appreciate on others, aren't for me.
> 
> The Lotus ring is stunning in person.  My SA tried it on so I could see it on her, and it was breathtaking.
> 
> Speaking of Lotus.....I purchased my earrings today
> I am so happy and adore them.  They go perfect with my alhambra MOP/WG necklace without feeling I am wearing too much clover.
> 
> Birks in Toronto confirmed what others have said, the price increase is in a couple of weeks and I was also told it would be over 10%.  Ugh.
> 
> I cannot seem to upload my image but I will do my best in the coming days.


Congrats on your earrings.  I'm sure they look stunning on you. I ordered a couple items too, had to beat the increase.


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> I hope that I do t get flamed for saying this but I just don't find the Lotus ring very practical. It's very expensive and I have never understood it's appeal.


Me either...I think its a little costume-y and the points are sharp!


----------



## perleegirl




----------



## purseinsanity

**Chanel** said:


> Absolutely stunning, *PhoenixH* !
> 
> Here in Europe, we already had the looming price increase yesterday at the online VCA boutique .



Oh no!  Already?  I thought it was on April 1st!


----------



## perleegirl

Coconuts40 said:


> Awww, TGG, nothing wrong with expressing your opinion.  I also feel there are a lot of VCA pieces that although I can appreciate on others, aren't for me.
> 
> The Lotus ring is stunning in person.  My SA tried it on so I could see it on her, and it was breathtaking.
> 
> Speaking of Lotus.....I purchased my earrings today
> I am so happy and adore them.  They go perfect with my alhambra MOP/WG necklace without feeling I am wearing too much clover.
> 
> Birks in Toronto confirmed what others have said, the price increase is in a couple of weeks and I was also told it would be over 10%.  Ugh.
> 
> I cannot seem to upload my image but I will do my best in the coming days.



You lucky girl! Congrats! Can't wait to see pics, and hear how much you love them. My W/G Perlee will be here tomorrow.


----------



## ChaneLisette

perleegirl said:


> You lucky girl! Congrats! Can't wait to see pics, and hear how much you love them. My W/G Perlee will be here tomorrow.



Yay! I cannot wait to see pics.


----------



## PennyD2911

perleegirl said:


> You lucky girl! Congrats! Can't wait to see pics, and hear how much you love them. My W/G Perlee will be here tomorrow.




I'm glad you went with the WG Perlee Diamond Clover!
It is going yo be soooo gorgeous on you!!
Looking forward to your pix. [emoji4]


----------



## einseine

Found Bigger pics!


----------



## PennyD2911

einseine said:


> Found Bigger pics!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2942627
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2942628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2942629
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2942630




Perfect! Thank You![emoji254]
Which one have you chosen?  The pave?[emoji2]


----------



## Coconuts40

texasgirliegirl said:


> Congratulations on your new earrings. They are absolutely divine and are no doubt stunning on you!





perleegirl said:


> You lucky girl! Congrats! Can't wait to see pics, and hear how much you love them. My W/G Perlee will be here tomorrow.





ChaneLisette said:


> Yay! I cannot wait to see pics.





dialv said:


> Congrats on your earrings.  I'm sure they look stunning on you. I ordered a couple items too, had to beat the increase.





Thank you everybody!  This will be my last purchase in a long time. 

Dialv, can't wait to hear what you purchased!

Perleegirl congratulations on your W/G Perlee, that's so exciting!!


----------



## valnsw

Coconuts40 said:


> Awww, TGG, nothing wrong with expressing your opinion.  I also feel there are a lot of VCA pieces that although I can appreciate on others, aren't for me.
> 
> The Lotus ring is stunning in person.  My SA tried it on so I could see it on her, and it was breathtaking.
> 
> Speaking of Lotus.....I purchased my earrings today
> I am so happy and adore them.  They go perfect with my alhambra MOP/WG necklace without feeling I am wearing too much clover.
> 
> Birks in Toronto confirmed what others have said, the price increase is in a couple of weeks and I was also told it would be over 10%.  Ugh.
> 
> I cannot seem to upload my image but I will do my best in the coming days.



Congrats on picking up a lovely piece. Do show mod pix 



perleegirl said:


> You lucky girl! Congrats! Can't wait to see pics, and hear how much you love them. My W/G Perlee will be here tomorrow.



Wow looking forward to seeing the pictures!


----------



## valnsw

Saw the magic pendants today except for the pave ones. Pretty much like the malachite one launched last year. Prices are SGD 7,150 for onyx, mop and SGD7,500 for carnelian. 
I didn't ask about the pave but would estimate around SGD 36,500 since the prices are at USD prices x 1.28. 

Nothing heard about the specific date for the price increase but I put in deposit to lock in the old price for my item


----------



## valnsw

BBC said:


> If anyone has been on the U.S. Website today, it's buggy. They relaunched yesterday and are dealing with some technical issues. Not that I stalk the website or anything.....[emoji11][emoji445]
> 
> But it was a HUGE sign to me that the Alhambra page shows carnelian with MOP! [emoji177][emoji7][emoji177]



I saw that too when I was browsing the US website lol
Made me try the carnelian again today 

I realized the carnelian can seem more red or less red depending on the clothing I wear. 
Not sure if I'm making any sense here?

Couple of weeks I was wearing a white based top with some prints and the carnelian seemed duller red as compared to me wearing with red top 

Now that you have the carnelian, what colour clothing have you found to wear well with it?


----------



## valnsw

This may be a bit out of topic but since lapis lazuli's been mentioned as a grail stone in here, thought I saw it being introduced in the Cartier Amulette collection. 
If I remember correctly, I didn't see this last month when I was browsing the Cartier website. 

http://www.cartier.us/collections/j...cklaces/b7224521-amulette-de-cartier-necklace

Both VCA and Cartier are part of Richemont group. Wondering if it's shifting the strategy of introducing lapis to Cartier instead?

At the same time, I feel as if the Amulette collection is being introduced to compete with VCA Alhambra line. The types of stone used for both are pretty much the same. Now Cartier Amulette also has carnelian and malachite! Also have other stones are pink opal and chrysoprase. 

Anyway, Amulette is not my cup of tea. The design reminds me of Pac man.


----------



## perleegirl

valnsw said:


> This may be a bit out of topic but since lapis lazuli's been mentioned as a grail stone in here, thought I saw it being introduced in the Cartier Amulette collection.
> If I remember correctly, I didn't see this last month when I was browsing the Cartier website.
> 
> http://www.cartier.us/collections/j...cklaces/b7224521-amulette-de-cartier-necklace
> 
> Both VCA and Cartier are part of Richemont group. Wondering if it's shifting the strategy of introducing lapis to Cartier instead?
> 
> At the same time, I feel as if the Amulette collection is being introduced to compete with VCA Alhambra line. The types of stone used for both are pretty much the same. Now Cartier Amulette also has carnelian! Other stones are pink opal and some
> greenish stone, chrysoprase which probably is what malachite is like to VCA.
> 
> Anyway, Amulette is not my cup of tea. The design reminds me of Pac man.



Not my cup of tea either, but interesting points that you bring up.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> Found Bigger pics!
> 
> View attachment 2942627
> 
> 
> View attachment 2942628
> 
> 
> View attachment 2942629
> 
> 
> View attachment 2942630



These are so beautuful doubled this this. 
I love the bale and the fine chain. 
Gorgeous.


----------



## perleegirl

Tick Tock, Tic Tock...Just sitting here, sipping coffee on this beautiful Saturday morning, and waiting for Fed-Ex.


----------



## HeidiDavis

perleegirl said:


> Tick Tock, Tic Tock...Just sitting here, sipping coffee on this beautiful Saturday morning, and waiting for Fed-Ex.




Lol!  Don't you love that?  Last time I was waiting for a delivery, the excitement served two purposes. Not only was it unbelievably thrilling to wait for my new piece to arrive, but I was also able to use the "I can't leave...I need to sign for a delivery" excuse to get out of going to the gym!


----------



## einseine

PennyD2911 said:


> Perfect! Thank You![emoji254]
> Which one have you chosen?  The pave?[emoji2]


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> These are so beautuful doubled this this.
> I love the bale and the fine chain.
> Gorgeous.



  A few more days!!!


----------



## **Chanel**

purseinsanity said:


> Oh no!  Already?  I thought it was on April 1st!



I thought so too, dear. I don't know about the VCA boutiques in Europe as I don't live close to one, but the prices on their online boutique did definitely increase already .


----------



## PhoenixH

valnsw said:


> Saw the magic pendants today except for the pave ones. Pretty much like the malachite one launched last year. Prices are SGD 7,150 for onyx, mop and SGD7,500 for carnelian.
> I didn't ask about the pave but would estimate around SGD 36,500 since the prices are at USD prices x 1.28.
> 
> Nothing heard about the specific date for the price increase but I put in deposit to lock in the old price for my item



Yay congrats! What did you put a deposit for? Carnelian? 
Can't wait to see your modeling pictures!


----------



## PhoenixH

valnsw said:


> This may be a bit out of topic but since lapis lazuli's been mentioned as a grail stone in here, thought I saw it being introduced in the Cartier Amulette collection.
> If I remember correctly, I didn't see this last month when I was browsing the Cartier website.
> 
> http://www.cartier.us/collections/j...cklaces/b7224521-amulette-de-cartier-necklace
> 
> Both VCA and Cartier are part of Richemont group. Wondering if it's shifting the strategy of introducing lapis to Cartier instead?
> 
> At the same time, I feel as if the Amulette collection is being introduced to compete with VCA Alhambra line. The types of stone used for both are pretty much the same. Now Cartier Amulette also has carnelian and malachite! Also have other stones are pink opal and chrysoprase.
> 
> Anyway, Amulette is not my cup of tea. The design reminds me of Pac man.



Too funny about the pac man!!! &#128541; But you are right!


----------



## PhoenixH

einseine said:


> A few more days!!!



Oh my congrats! Can't wait to see your new purchase! &#128516; Just a couple more sleeps!


----------



## einseine

PhoenixH said:


> Oh my congrats! Can't wait to see your new purchase! [emoji1] Just a couple more sleeps!




Oh, I have not yet purchased.  My mind's set on the pave.  And, I will go to the store to try it on soon.  Then, I will decide.[emoji6]


----------



## valnsw

PhoenixH said:


> Yay congrats! What did you put a deposit for? Carnelian?
> Can't wait to see your modeling pictures!



I put the deposit for the vintage alhambra pave earclips but waiting for the yg ones to come in so I can make a final decision. Even if I decided which ones to get, I still need to wait for few more days to get the posts lengthened like what I did for my frivole earrings. 

I'm contemplating carnelian or yellow gold next  but not so soon. I need to let my money tree grow.


----------



## I'll take two

perleegirl said:


> I'll take two said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love my Lotus ring and so do both my daughters (19 and 26) who love to borrow it but I guess it is like everything in life what one person loves another can dislike .
> I have received many many compliments from friends with many of them wanting to try it on .
> The fact it moves makes it so tactile and fun
> About ageing hands that is so true &#128516;[/QUOTE
> 
> I actually was strongly considering getting the Lotus ring instead of the Clover Perlee, but know I wouldn't wear it as often as the bracelet. Also, I will probably by it pre-ownwd, if I can find my size in mint condition. I did order the W/G Perlee, and expect to have it tomorrow.  I hope I love it, otherwise I will exchange for a necklace and Lotus earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh great choice. Congrats .You will definitely wear it more than the Lotus ring .
> Look forward to seeing your pics &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> texasgirliegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are so cute!!!
> Trust me, I understand   I can appreciate the workmanship of the piece but it's just not right for me . My e ring is pretty substantial so if I added the lotus it would really be way too much. I can't do the lotus justice. On me it would look like costume jewelry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On me too but I kind of quite like that about it
> 
> 
> 
> texasgirliegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fascinating piece no doubt.
> You can wear just about anything and look amazing &#128149;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not at all sure that is the case but thank you anyway &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> Hermesaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me either...I think its a little costume-y and the points are sharp!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I totally agree which is kind of the appeal for me. I don't need to feel like I am being too flashy as some people just think it is a pretty statement costume jewellery ring which means I can wear it more .it is good that people associate it with being pretty rather than just expensive. I often wear it  during the day and not just for formal occasions.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hermesaholic

I'll take two said:


> perleegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh great choice. Congrats .You will definitely wear it more than the Lotus ring .
> Look forward to seeing your pics &#128516;
> 
> 
> On me too but I kind of quite like that about it
> 
> 
> I am not at all sure that is the case but thank you anyway &#128516;
> 
> 
> I totally agree which is kind of the appeal for me. I don't need to feel like I am being too flashy as some people just think it is a pretty statement costume jewellery ring which means I can wear it more .it is good that people associate it with being pretty rather than just expensive. I often wear it  during the day and not just for formal occasions.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you.  I am sure much of our feeling about various pieces is personal style and psychology
Click to expand...


----------



## PennyD2911

valnsw said:


> This may be a bit out of topic but since lapis lazuli's been mentioned as a grail stone in here, thought I saw it being introduced in the Cartier Amulette collection.
> 
> If I remember correctly, I didn't see this last month when I was browsing the Cartier website.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cartier.us/collections/j...cklaces/b7224521-amulette-de-cartier-necklace
> 
> 
> 
> Both VCA and Cartier are part of Richemont group. Wondering if it's shifting the strategy of introducing lapis to Cartier instead?
> 
> 
> 
> At the same time, I feel as if the Amulette collection is being introduced to compete with VCA Alhambra line. The types of stone used for both are pretty much the same. Now Cartier Amulette also has carnelian and malachite! Also have other stones are pink opal and chrysoprase.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, Amulette is not my cup of tea. The design reminds me of Pac man.




PacMan - LOL LOL - it totally does![emoji1][emoji1]
That was cute valn. [emoji4]


----------



## perleegirl

einseine said:


>



The Clover! Still waiting... Are you considering the full pave??? Stunning! But out of my budget! Oh he's here!!!!


----------



## ChaneLisette

perleegirl said:


> The Clover! Still waiting... Are you considering the full pave??? Stunning! But out of my budget! Oh he's here!!!!




How exciting! I cannot wait to see it. Yesterday I missed my FedEx VCA delivery so I called them to redeliver and they did. I would have been bummed to wait until Monday.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> I put the deposit for the vintage alhambra pave earclips but waiting for the yg ones to come in so I can make a final decision. Even if I decided which ones to get, I still need to wait for few more days to get the posts lengthened like what I did for my frivole earrings.
> 
> I'm contemplating carnelian or yellow gold next  but not so soon. I need to let my money tree grow.



Are you contemplating the yg ear clips after purchasing the pave ear clips? I just acquired the yg pave ear clips and now wish I had bought them first ( instead of the plain yg). I'm now slightly obsessed with the carnelian clips. Never ends...


----------



## Notorious Pink

valnsw said:


> I realized the carnelian can seem more red or less red depending on the clothing I wear.
> 
> Not sure if I'm making any sense here?
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of weeks I was wearing a white based top with some prints and the carnelian seemed duller red as compared to me wearing with red top
> 
> 
> 
> Now that you have the carnelian, what colour clothing have you found to wear well with it?




Well, remember it's pretty much the same color as my hair, so it goes with everything I own because my clothes don't clash with my hair. And with this terrible weather I've been wearing a lot of black and navy blue. But yesterday I wore an Equipment silk blouse in their "nude" color which is a pinkish tone and I LOVED how it looked with the carnelian. Navy blue is really nice so far, too. I assume it will look awesome with white and cream when it warms up around here! I k ow what you mean about it seeming to change color, the stones probably reflect off the tone of whatever you're wearing.


----------



## Notorious Pink

valnsw said:


> anyway, amulette is not my cup of tea. The design reminds me of pac man.




yes!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Well, remember it's pretty much the same color as my hair, so it goes with everything I own because my clothes don't clash with my hair. And with this terrible weather I've been wearing a lot of black and navy blue. But yesterday I wore an Equipment silk blouse in their "nude" color which is a pinkish tone and I LOVED how it looked with the carnelian. Navy blue is really nice so far, too. I assume it will look awesome with white and cream when it warms up around here! I k ow what you mean about it seeming to change color, the stones probably reflect off the tone of whatever you're wearing.



Beautuful with gray, beige and chocolate, too.


----------



## einseine

perleegirl said:


> The Clover! Still waiting... Are you considering the full pave??? Stunning! But out of my budget! Oh he's here!!!!



Still waiting???
???  Out of budget???  The price of the pave long necklace is a bit lower than that of the Perlee Clover Diamond Bracelet in WG!!!


----------



## dialv

Coconuts40 said:


> Thank you everybody!  This will be my last purchase in a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> Dialv, can't wait to hear what you purchased!
> 
> 
> 
> Perleegirl congratulations on your W/G Perlee, that's so exciting!!




They won't be in for a few months but I bought the Malachite bracelet and The Magic gray mop ring. I might order a 10 in Onyx but not sure. For some odd reason my DH might not be feelin the price increase vibe lol. The Lotus earrings are on my list as my last dream piece, as owning any vca is dreamy. It's all just so pretty. I can't wait to hear about your earring, how they fit etc.


----------



## perleegirl

einseine said:


> Still waiting???
> 
> ???  Out of budget???  The price of the pave long necklace is a bit lower than that of the Perlee Clover Diamond Bracelet in WG!!!




I thought you were referring to the full pave Perlee bracelet.


----------



## perleegirl

I love how spring brings new things...


----------



## PennyD2911

perleegirl said:


> I love how spring brings new things...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2943365
> View attachment 2943366
> View attachment 2943367



There.  Are, No. Words.



Congratulations on the perfect choice, you wear it beautifully!


----------



## ChaneLisette

perleegirl said:


> I love how spring brings new things...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2943365
> View attachment 2943366
> View attachment 2943367




Perfection! Enjoy!


----------



## PhoenixH

perleegirl said:


> I love how spring brings new things...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2943365
> View attachment 2943366
> View attachment 2943367



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;&#128151; Just too beautiful!


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> Still waiting???
> ???  Out of budget???  The price of the pave long necklace is a bit lower than that of the Perlee Clover Diamond Bracelet in WG!!!


Here's my two cents knowing your collection. Between the single pendant and the clover bracelet, the bracelet hands down einseine!! You can get a different pendant to pair with your ten motifs or on its own but for that price...bracelet.


----------



## CATEYES

perleegirl said:


> I love how spring brings new things...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2943365
> View attachment 2943366
> View attachment 2943367



It's beautiful perleegirl!!! Just stunning. I hope einseine sees your pics


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> Here's my two cents knowing your collection. Between the single pendant and the clover bracelet, the bracelet hands down einseine!! You can get a different pendant to pair with your ten motifs or on its own but for that price...bracelet.



Hi!  Thanks CATEYES!  I am not torn between the bracelet and the one-motif Magic long pendant!!  I have chosen my TB, weighing against the pave bracelet last year.  So, I will never consider purchasing that bracelet.  Actually, I no longer want any bracelet.  I am thinking selling my Perlee Signature, because I prefer JUC and Love!  I need a WG necklace.  I still consider turqoise 20-Imotif in WG, but I want a diamond piece in different style more!!!


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> Hi!  Thanks CATEYES!  I am not torn between the bracelet and the one-motif Magic long pendant!!  I have chosen my TB, weighing against the pave bracelet last year.  So, I will never consider purchasing that bracelet.  Actually, I no longer want any bracelet.  I am thinking selling my Perlee Signature, because I prefer JUC and Love!  I need a WG necklace.  I still consider turqoise 20-Imotif in WG, but I want a diamond piece in different style more!!!



Yes I remember you've been going back and forth about your perlee sig. bracelet for quite some time now. You will lose some $$ but if you're not into it or getting wear out of it, I say let it go too For me, I just wouldn't pay that much for a single motif. The ten motif pave yes but that's much more $$. Turquoise in WG would be a very nice addition to your collection. Have fun-I will live through all of my TPF VCA friends for more purchases for now! I still want the 3 motif magic earrings in malachite....one day soon maybe


----------



## dialv

perleegirl said:


> I love how spring brings new things...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2943365
> View attachment 2943366
> View attachment 2943367


Wow, that is just gorgeous on you. Major congrats!!!


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> Yes I remember you've been going back and forth about your perlee sig. bracelet for quite some time now. You will lose some $$ but if you're not into it or getting wear out of it, I say let it go too For me, I just wouldn't pay that much for a single motif. The ten motif pave yes but that's much more $$. Turquoise in WG would be a very nice addition to your collection. Have fun-I will live through all of my TPF VCA friends for more purchases for now! I still want the 3 motif magic earrings in malachite....one day soon maybe



Thanks for your thoughts!  I will never be able to consider the 4 motif because only one motif is a bit heavy for me... 

I thought about that.  But, I don't think I can wear 10-motif pave daily.  And I may need another 10 soon!  To tell you the truth, I get a bit bored with my 20-motif look.  So, I've started considering magic long necklace.  It may be too much money for one-motif, but I am not interested in diamond flower/butterfly collections.  So, my diamond choice is really limited.  Anyway I will go to the boutique!


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> Thanks for your thoughts!  I will never be able to consider the 4 motif because only one motif is a bit heavy for me...
> 
> I thought about that.  But, I don't think I can wear 10-motif pave daily.  And I may need another 10 soon!  To tell you the truth, I get a bit bored with my 20-motif look.  So, I've started considering magic long necklace.  It may be too much money for one-motif, but I am not interested in diamond flower/butterfly collections.  So, my diamond choice is really limited.  Anyway I will go to the boutique!



I may change my mind when I see ladies here with mod shots Wouldn't be the first time! Opened my eyes and wallet to many items I wouldn't have looked at twice in boutique.


----------



## Hermesaholic

einseine said:


> Thanks for your thoughts!  I will never be able to consider the 4 motif because only one motif is a bit heavy for me...
> 
> I thought about that.  But, I don't think I can wear 10-motif pave daily.  And I may need another 10 soon!  To tell you the truth, I get a bit bored with my 20-motif look.  So, I've started considering magic long necklace.  It may be too much money for one-motif, but I am not interested in diamond flower/butterfly collections.  So, my diamond choice is really limited.  Anyway I will go to the boutique!


Einseine,

I used to have the ten motif white gold pave alhambra and matching earrings  I sold both after a couple years. It was both too blingy for everyday, I didn't like the size of the motifs and quite frankly I saw a lot of alhambra in NYC and it just bothered me.  I purchased the white gold magic pave pendant necklace two years ago and it is just enough. I like the size of the motif and that the stones in it are bigger than the pave in many of the other pieces.  The size is a little more glamorous and less cutesy for me than the vintage.  I pair it with many non VCA necklaces as well as my VCA diamond chain. I am not a big necklace person and wear mostly earrings and bracelets


----------



## HeidiDavis

perleegirl said:


> I love how spring brings new things...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2943365
> View attachment 2943366
> View attachment 2943367




That looks incredible!  So glad you got what you wanted!  Enjoy!


----------



## Coconuts40

Hi everybody.  Here is a photo of my lotus earrings with my 20 motif doubled.  The photo is awful and doesn't do the earrings justice, and gosh my skin looks terrible.  I definitely need to learn how to play with lighting . 

I started doubting my purchase for some reason, but wore the earrings tonight and fell in love with them again.  So great with the Alhambra collection.


----------



## Coconuts40

perleegirl said:


> I love how spring brings new things...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2943365
> View attachment 2943366
> View attachment 2943367



Wowza!!!  congratulations, what a gorgeous bracelet.
Congratulations


----------



## Coconuts40

dialv said:


> They won't be in for a few months but I bought the Malachite bracelet and The Magic gray mop ring. I might order a 10 in Onyx but not sure. For some odd reason my DH might not be feelin the price increase vibe lol. The Lotus earrings are on my list as my last dream piece, as owning any vca is dreamy. It's all just so pretty. I can't wait to hear about your earring, how they fit etc.




yes, the price increase is making many DH out there feel uneasy at this moment 

Congratulations.  Good thing you locked in the price.


----------



## dialv

Coconuts40 said:


> View attachment 2943748
> 
> 
> Hi everybody.  Here is a photo of my lotus earrings with my 20 motif doubled.  The photo is awful and doesn't do the earrings justice, and gosh my skin looks terrible.  I definitely need to learn how to play with lighting .
> 
> I started doubting my purchase for some reason, but wore the earrings tonight and fell in love with them again.  So great with the Alhambra collection.


So beautiful, love your hair too. It really showcases the earrings.


----------



## valnsw

texasgirliegirl said:


> Are you contemplating the yg ear clips after purchasing the pave ear clips? I just acquired the yg pave ear clips and now wish I had bought them first ( instead of the plain yg). I'm now slightly obsessed with the carnelian clips. Never ends...



I'm not contemplating the yg earclips, but SA asked me to try them to visualize how the yg pave ones may look like. Surprisingly looks not bad with the carnelian. But I already have the yg frivole so doesn't make sense to get the all yg.

As for the obsession, well, that's why this is the addiction group and why we are all here 
Life is short, enjoy what you can within your means. 



BBC said:


> Well, remember it's pretty much the same color as my hair, so it goes with everything I own because my clothes don't clash with my hair. And with this terrible weather I've been wearing a lot of black and navy blue. But yesterday I wore an Equipment silk blouse in their "nude" color which is a pinkish tone and I LOVED how it looked with the carnelian. Navy blue is really nice so far, too. I assume it will look awesome with white and cream when it warms up around here! I k ow what you mean about it seeming to change color, the stones probably reflect off the tone of whatever you're wearing.



I can imagine how feminine that looks with a pop of colour from the carnelian 



texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautuful with gray, beige and chocolate, too.



I think may also work with yellow and possibly purple?


----------



## valnsw

perleegirl said:


> I love how spring brings new things...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2943365
> View attachment 2943366
> View attachment 2943367



Great pairing with the Love! Love the crisp, clean look as well.


----------



## valnsw

einseine said:


> Thanks for your thoughts!  I will never be able to consider the 4 motif because only one motif is a bit heavy for me...
> 
> I thought about that.  But, I don't think I can wear 10-motif pave daily.  And I may need another 10 soon!  To tell you the truth, I get a bit bored with my 20-motif look.  So, I've started considering magic long necklace.  It may be too much money for one-motif, but I am not interested in diamond flower/butterfly collections.  So, my diamond choice is really limited.  Anyway I will go to the boutique!



Just a thought, would the boutique already have the pave in already? It doesn't hurt to ask, and if it is, you can ask to try before it officially sells on 1 April. 

At least u can get a sense of how it would look like and eliminate if it is not suitable for you. 

I asked and got to see and try them too


----------



## valnsw

Coconuts40 said:


> View attachment 2943748
> 
> 
> Hi everybody.  Here is a photo of my lotus earrings with my 20 motif doubled.  The photo is awful and doesn't do the earrings justice, and gosh my skin looks terrible.  I definitely need to learn how to play with lighting .
> 
> I started doubting my purchase for some reason, but wore the earrings tonight and fell in love with them again.  So great with the Alhambra collection.



Very pretty and classy shot! You look like you are going out on a date night


----------



## perleegirl

einseine said:


> Hi!  Thanks CATEYES!  I am not torn between the bracelet and the one-motif Magic long pendant!!  I have chosen my TB, weighing against the pave bracelet last year.  So, I will never consider purchasing that bracelet.  Actually, I no longer want any bracelet.  I am thinking selling my Perlee Signature, because I prefer JUC and Love!  I need a WG necklace.  I still consider turqoise 20-Imotif in WG, but I want a diamond piece in different style more!!!




Unless you are set on VCA only, check out HW New Loop Pendants. Lots of bling, nice size, and priced right! And platinum!


----------



## Sparkledolll

perleegirl said:


> I love how spring brings new things...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2943365
> View attachment 2943366
> View attachment 2943367




Just so lovely! I love the pairing with your skin tone. Enjoy [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Coconuts40 said:


> View attachment 2943748
> 
> 
> Hi everybody.  Here is a photo of my lotus earrings with my 20 motif doubled.  The photo is awful and doesn't do the earrings justice, and gosh my skin looks terrible.  I definitely need to learn how to play with lighting .
> 
> I started doubting my purchase for some reason, but wore the earrings tonight and fell in love with them again.  So great with the Alhambra collection.




So classy! You look great, such a nice pairing of the 20 MOP and lotus earring. Great Combo, Enjoy [emoji1]


----------



## PhoenixH

Coconuts40 said:


> View attachment 2943748
> 
> 
> Hi everybody.  Here is a photo of my lotus earrings with my 20 motif doubled.  The photo is awful and doesn't do the earrings justice, and gosh my skin looks terrible.  I definitely need to learn how to play with lighting .
> 
> I started doubting my purchase for some reason, but wore the earrings tonight and fell in love with them again.  So great with the Alhambra collection.



So pretty!!! &#128151;


----------



## Coconuts40

Hi Everyone, 

Thank you so very much for your compliments.  I really do love these earrings!  
I was out for the evening, and was wearing a strapless dress.  The earrings have such an elegance to them and finished my outfit.  My photo honestly does not do these earrings justice!

Also, for anyone contemplating a 20 motif vs. 10 motif, you can see in my photo how a 20 motif looks when wrapped around twice.  This also minimizes the double clasp if this is a concern.
I personally wear this necklace long 90% of the time except for the rare exception such as this one, where the double strand looks wonderful IMO.


----------



## PhoenixH

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thank you so very much for your compliments.  I really do love these earrings!
> I was out for the evening, and was wearing a strapless dress.  The earrings have such an elegance to them and finished my outfit.  My photo honestly does not do these earrings justice!
> 
> Also, for anyone contemplating a 20 motif vs. 10 motif, you can see in my photo how a 20 motif looks when wrapped around twice.  This also minimizes the double clasp if this is a concern.
> I personally wear this necklace long 90% of the time except for the rare exception such as this one, where the double strand looks wonderful IMO.



Coconuts! Your picture is so beautiful and inspiring! You are making me very tempted to bite the bullet and get a pair of pave earrings from VCA! I have always loved the pave frivole or the WG pave vintage alhambra. But I convinced myself that I should wear my own diamond earrings or custom a diamond pair. Now I am re-thinking the whole situation! Lol.... Oh dear this is dangerous haha


----------



## cung

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thank you so very much for your compliments.  I really do love these earrings!
> I was out for the evening, and was wearing a strapless dress.  The earrings have such an elegance to them and finished my outfit.  My photo honestly does not do these earrings justice!
> 
> Also, for anyone contemplating a 20 motif vs. 10 motif, you can see in my photo how a 20 motif looks when wrapped around twice.  This also minimizes the double clasp if this is a concern.
> I personally wear this necklace long 90% of the time except for the rare exception such as this one, where the double strand looks wonderful IMO.



Your picture is so gorgeous and tempting. I've used to think lotus earrings are for red carpets only but you have changed my mind. You look very stunning with these, just like a model


----------



## fashion_junky

Coconuts40 said:


> View attachment 2943748
> 
> 
> Hi everybody.  Here is a photo of my lotus earrings with my 20 motif doubled.  The photo is awful and doesn't do the earrings justice, and gosh my skin looks terrible.  I definitely need to learn how to play with lighting .
> 
> I started doubting my purchase for some reason, but wore the earrings tonight and fell in love with them again.  So great with the Alhambra collection.



Wow, that is a gorgeous combo!!  Love the earrings, and the 20 motif looks great wrapped twice!!  Beautiful


----------



## pedsdds

Coconuts40 said:


> View attachment 2943748
> 
> 
> Hi everybody.  Here is a photo of my lotus earrings with my 20 motif doubled.  The photo is awful and doesn't do the earrings justice, and gosh my skin looks terrible.  I definitely need to learn how to play with lighting .
> 
> I started doubting my purchase for some reason, but wore the earrings tonight and fell in love with them again.  So great with the Alhambra collection.




I'm so glad you love your earrings! they look beautiful on you and are the perfect complement to your 20 motif [emoji4] now you've got me thinking of a 20 motif in MOP/WG... lol


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> I'm not contemplating the yg earclips, but SA asked me to try them to visualize how the yg pave ones may look like. Surprisingly looks not bad with the carnelian. But I already have the yg frivole so doesn't make sense to get the all yg.
> 
> As for the obsession, well, that's why this is the addiction group and why we are all here
> Life is short, enjoy what you can within your means.
> 
> 
> 
> I can imagine how feminine that looks with a pop of colour from the carnelian
> 
> 
> 
> I think may also work with yellow and possibly purple?



I asked because I find having both the yg and the yg pave slightly redundant. The yg pave version is TDF and I hope that you get the opportunity to try them on someday. 
Of course the yg look great with all the vintage necklaces although I love my frivole earrings more.  Yes, this IS the VCA addiction thread after all and after several years of collecting many pieces I find myself still strongly addicted. &#128522;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Coconuts40 said:


> View attachment 2943748
> 
> 
> Hi everybody.  Here is a photo of my lotus earrings with my 20 motif doubled.  The photo is awful and doesn't do the earrings justice, and gosh my skin looks terrible.  I definitely need to learn how to play with lighting .
> 
> I started doubting my purchase for some reason, but wore the earrings tonight and fell in love with them again.  So great with the Alhambra collection.



You look very glamorous &#127800;


----------



## perleegirl

Thank you all kindly for the support in helping with my decision in choosing the W/G Perlee. While I know that all three gold colors are beautiful, I definitely feel that I will wear the W/G more.


----------



## I'll take two

perleegirl said:


> I love how spring brings new things...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2943365
> View attachment 2943366
> View attachment 2943367


Great photos,
Great bracelets ,whilst on the one hand I feel they are overpriced I just can't help but love them and had to have them too .
Big congrats &#128515;


----------



## I'll take two

einseine said:


> Oh, I have not yet purchased.  My mind's set on the pave.  And, I will go to the store to try it on soon.  Then, I will decide.[emoji6]





Coconuts40 said:


> View attachment 2943748
> 
> 
> Hi everybody.  Here is a photo of my lotus earrings with my 20 motif doubled.  The photo is awful and doesn't do the earrings justice, and gosh my skin looks terrible.  I definitely need to learn how to play with lighting .
> 
> I started doubting my purchase for some reason, but wore the earrings tonight and fell in love with them again.  So great with the Alhambra collection.



Lovely  . The lotus look great with anything .


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hermesaholic said:


> Einseine,
> 
> I used to have the ten motif white gold pave alhambra and matching earrings  I sold both after a couple years. It was both too blingy for everyday, I didn't like the size of the motifs and quite frankly I saw a lot of alhambra in NYC and it just bothered me.  I purchased the white gold magic pave pendant necklace two years ago and it is just enough. I like the size of the motif and that the stones in it are bigger than the pave in many of the other pieces.  The size is a little more glamorous and less cutesy for me than the vintage.  I pair it with many non VCA necklaces as well as my VCA diamond chain. I am not a big necklace person and wear mostly earrings and bracelets



This is great wisdom. 
I'm retrospect I wish I had focused more on earrings and less on necklaces. While the magic pendant is more perfect for your style, I can imagine how stunning you must have looked wearing the pave vintage 10 motif. Wow.


----------



## 123Isabella

I just noticed VCA's European country websites are listing roughly 10% higher prices.  However, when you click on an item, the old lower price still shows and that's the price you can still buy it for online...assuming you have an shipping address in that country.    The price of the pave frivole earrings I'm interested in getting is going from EUR13,500 to EUR 14,900.  Looks like it'll still be less than the U.S., though I continue to hope find them "previously loved".  Failing that, seems a trip to Paris might be in the cards!


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> This is great wisdom.
> I'm retrospect I wish I had focused more on earrings and less on necklaces. While the magic pendant is more perfect for your style, I can imagine how stunning you must have looked wearing the pave vintage 10 motif. Wow.


Thank you!  I got constant comments about the necklace and that bothered me as well. The VCA chain I purchased. I believe it is called the mirror des eaux, is probably the most useful piece I have ever purchased. I have quite possibly worn it every day for the three years that I have had it,  I layer the magic with it or other necklaces. I also put my VCA charms on it. I guess I am a commitment phone and I like the versatility of paring things down or adding when I am feeling like some glamour


----------



## perleegirl

Hermesaholic said:


> Thank you!  I got constant comments about the necklace and that bothered me as well. The VCA chain I purchased. I believe it is called the mirror des eaux, is probably the most useful piece I have ever purchased. I have quite possibly worn it every day for the three years that I have had it,  I layer the magic with it or other necklaces. I also put my VCA charms on it. I guess I am a commitment phone and I like the versatility of paring things down or adding when I am feeling like some glamour



Would love to see a photo of your chain...


----------



## 123Isabella

perleegirl said:


> I love how spring brings new things...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2943365
> View attachment 2943366
> View attachment 2943367



Oh my, how GORGEOUS!   Stunning roses too!  Thanks for sharing your inspirational photos!


----------



## Hermesaholic

perleegirl said:


> Would love to see a photo of your chain...


I will take a pic later!


----------



## kimber418

perleegirl said:


> Thank you all kindly for the support in helping with my decision in choosing the W/G Perlee. While I know that all three gold colors are beautiful, I definitely feel that I will wear the W/G more.





Congrats!   It is beautiful on you!


----------



## stylemechanel

perleegirl said:


> I love how spring brings new things...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2943365
> View attachment 2943366
> View attachment 2943367



Simply perfect! Congrats!


----------



## stylemechanel

Coconuts40 said:


> View attachment 2943748
> 
> 
> Hi everybody.  Here is a photo of my lotus earrings with my 20 motif doubled.  The photo is awful and doesn't do the earrings justice, and gosh my skin looks terrible.  I definitely need to learn how to play with lighting .
> 
> I started doubting my purchase for some reason, but wore the earrings tonight and fell in love with them again.  So great with the Alhambra collection.






Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thank you so very much for your compliments.  I really do love these earrings!
> I was out for the evening, and was wearing a strapless dress.  The earrings have such an elegance to them and finished my outfit.  My photo honestly does not do these earrings justice!
> 
> Also, for anyone contemplating a 20 motif vs. 10 motif, you can see in my photo how a 20 motif looks when wrapped around twice.  This also minimizes the double clasp if this is a concern.
> I personally wear this necklace long 90% of the time except for the rare exception such as this one, where the double strand looks wonderful IMO.




Hi Coconuts! Thanks so much for sharing the photo. Both really look so very pretty on you. Seems like the perfect combination for a strapless dress. I can see both (with the 20 wrapped twice) while wearing a crisp white shirt as well - dressed up and down.

I also want to thank you about your thoughts on the 20 vs the 10. If you have more will you please share them? I never considered the 10 and have thought almost exclusively  about the 20 but I am a petite woman and some of the ladies here have mentioned it is too long for them. But, having you share it wrapped twice it gives me hope. I was beginning to think I would have to buy a 10 and attach it to my 5 motif - not sure whether the clasp would show or not. When I try on the 10 it does hang longer than it does on most people - I have the skinniest neck ever. Le sigh.......


----------



## stylemechanel

Posting a picture of the 5 motif and the ear clips I recently bought. 

A special thanks to TGG and Hadassa for walking me through an incredible bad experience at VCA. I am still feeling like I no longer want either, although I can not take the bracelet back (I had it shortened - the full 1"). I can take the ear clips back and either get a store credit or swap them out there towards something else. 


I chose this set because 1) it was the "only" malachite they had on a bracelet and ear clips which magically showed up when I was about to walk out and 2) it is very subtle which is what I gravitate to. 

I'd love any thoughts you ladies have about these particular pieces. Thank you!!!!


----------



## einseine

perleegirl said:


> Unless you are set on VCA only, check out HW New Loop Pendants. Lots of bling, nice size, and priced right! And platinum!



Hi perleegirl!!  Thanks for your suggestion!  You are always very kind.  Congrats on your WG bracelet collection!!!  They look perfect!!!

At HW, I have only seen the rings and bracelets, so I am not familiar with their necklaces.  I have found a pic!  It cannot be compared to the Magic motif.  Design wise, it may be not for me.  I love the originality of the Magic motif design.  It is not a classic design, which I love!


----------



## einseine

valnsw said:


> Just a thought, would the boutique already have the pave in already? It doesn't hurt to ask, and if it is, you can ask to try before it officially sells on 1 April.
> 
> At least u can get a sense of how it would look like and eliminate if it is not suitable for you.
> 
> I asked and got to see and try them too



Thanks valnsw!!!  I have seen and tried on the Magic pave long necklace!!!  I have no time now, I will post my findings later!!!


----------



## kimber418

Hermesaholic said:


> I will take a pic later!



I would love to see a picture of your chain also.  It sounds beautiful!  Is it a vintage piece?


----------



## kimber418

stylemechanel said:


> Posting a picture of the 5 motif and the ear clips I recently bought.
> 
> A special thanks to TGG and Hadassa for walking me through an incredible bad experience at VCA. I am still feeling like I no longer want either, although I can not take the bracelet back (I had it shortened - the full 1"). I can take the ear clips back and either get a store credit or swap them out there towards something else.
> 
> 
> I chose this set because 1) it was the "only" malachite they had on a bracelet and ear clips which magically showed up when I was about to walk out and 2) it is very subtle which is what I gravitate to.
> 
> I'd love any thoughts you ladies have about these particular pieces. Thank you!!!!



stylemechanel~

Your malachite 5 motif and vintage earclips are goregous!   I love the set and the color is beautiful.   I am sorry you had a bad experience buying them.  I think you should forget this happened and enjoy these two beautiful pieces.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

stylemechanel said:


> Posting a picture of the 5 motif and the ear clips I recently bought.
> 
> A special thanks to TGG and Hadassa for walking me through an incredible bad experience at VCA. I am still feeling like I no longer want either, although I can not take the bracelet back (I had it shortened - the full 1"). I can take the ear clips back and either get a store credit or swap them out there towards something else.
> 
> 
> I chose this set because 1) it was the "only" malachite they had on a bracelet and ear clips which magically showed up when I was about to walk out and 2) it is very subtle which is what I gravitate to.
> 
> I'd love any thoughts you ladies have about these particular pieces. Thank you!!!!


 I hope that you will reconsider returning the ear clips.  They are BEAUTIFUL. This pair has very nice character. I have these earrings and wear them a lot..especially with black.  They are so striking.  Say a few more prayers to rid them of any bad juju. xoxoxo


----------



## texasgirliegirl

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Coconuts! Thanks so much for sharing the photo. Both really look so very pretty on you. Seems like the perfect combination for a strapless dress. I can see both (with the 20 wrapped twice) while wearing a crisp white shirt as well - dressed up and down.
> 
> I also want to thank you about your thoughts on the 20 vs the 10. If you have more will you please share them? I never considered the 10 and have thought almost exclusively  about the 20 but I am a petite woman and some of the ladies here have mentioned it is too long for them. But, having you share it wrapped twice it gives me hope. I was beginning to think I would have to buy a 10 and attach it to my 5 motif - not sure whether the clasp would show or not. When I try on the 10 it does hang longer than it does on most people - I have the skinniest neck ever. Le sigh.......


 I am a strong advocate of two ten motifs when matching is not an issue.  The extra clasp really isn't noticeable and trust me when I tell you that you really will get a LOT of mileage from the two tens.  You can wear them as a 20, you can wrap it around twice, you can wrap it around your wrist or you can wear just the 10 motif.  Like you I am petite (or vertically challenged as my TALL children like to say) and the necklace we have been referring to as too long is that long magic necklace..not the 20 motif.  The long magic necklace lands "below the belt" on those of us who are petite and not in an attractive way.....


----------



## Coconuts40

Thank you everyone for your very gracious compliments )
I am not on my computer, and have a difficult time quoting everyone, so I apologize for not thanking everyone individually!  

Stylemechanel:  I am 5'6" and I don't mind long necklaces at all.  If you are contemplating a 20 vs 10 motif, definitely try both on.  You can achieve the same layered look by joining two 10s together and then layering them.  I think it all depends on how much you don't mind a clasp showing vs. whether you like just a single strand vs. a double strand when short vs. your choice of necklace length.  By the way, I am so sorry to hear you have had such a negative experience at your VCA boutique.  It is so unfortunate but don't let that negative experience take away from the value of your purchases.  The earrings are absolutely stunning and would make such a nice set with your bracelet, which you plan to keep.


----------



## PennyD2911

For those of you interested in the new release of the Magic Single Motif Pendant - - - 
I saw today they are listed on the website with the exception of the onyx. 
They are suppose to be available on April 6th.  I'm wondering if onyx will be a delayed release???
I'm glad to have chosen MOP this time. [emoji4]


----------



## perleegirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> I am a strong advocate of two ten motifs when matching is not an issue.  The extra clasp really isn't noticeable and trust me when I tell you that you really will get a LOT of mileage from the two tens.  You can wear them as a 20, you can wrap it around twice, you can wrap it around your wrist or you can wear just the 10 motif.  Like you I am petite (or vertically challenged as my TALL children like to say) and the necklace we have been referring to as too long is that long magic necklace..not the 20 motif.  The long magic necklace lands "below the belt" on those of us who are petite and not in an attractive way.....



Yeah...I am only 5'2, and I can wear a 20 motif, so anyone can.


----------



## perleegirl

einseine said:


> Hi perleegirl!!  Thanks for your suggestion!  You are always very kind.  Congrats on your WG bracelet collection!!!  They look perfect!!!
> 
> 
> 
> At HW, I have only seen the rings and bracelets, so I am not familiar with their necklaces.  I have found a pic!  It cannot be compared to the Magic motif.  Design wise, it may be not for me.  I love the originality of the Magic motif design.  It is not a classic design, which I love!




Oh no! That's not it! That's is the original loop, a very old collection. Here is a pic of some of the pieces in the New Loop collection. The photo really doesn't do it justice...the diamonds are so beautiful and sparkly. I get more compliments on mine, the full pendant, than any other piece I own.


----------



## perleegirl

One more...


----------



## Notorious Pink

perleegirl said:


> I love how spring brings new things...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2943365
> View attachment 2943366
> View attachment 2943367




STUNNING, perleegirl!!! [emoji7]


----------



## 123Isabella

perleegirl said:


> Oh no! That's not it! That's is the original loop, a very old collection. Here is a pic of some of the pieces in the New Loop collection. The photo really doesn't do it justice...the diamonds are so beautiful and sparkly. I get more compliments on mine, the full pendant, than any other piece I own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2944640
> View attachment 2944643
> View attachment 2944644



Those pendants are gorgeous!  I hope you'll pardon me if it's tacky to ask, but I couldn't find their prices online and was wondering if you knew how much they are?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Coconuts40 said:


> View attachment 2943748
> 
> 
> Hi everybody.  Here is a photo of my lotus earrings with my 20 motif doubled.  The photo is awful and doesn't do the earrings justice, and gosh my skin looks terrible.  I definitely need to learn how to play with lighting .
> 
> I started doubting my purchase for some reason, but wore the earrings tonight and fell in love with them again.  So great with the Alhambra collection.




Beautiful! The earrings are beautiful and go so well with your 20. [emoji254]



stylemechanel said:


> Posting a picture of the 5 motif and the ear clips I recently bought.
> 
> 
> 
> A special thanks to TGG and Hadassa for walking me through an incredible bad experience at VCA. I am still feeling like I no longer want either, although I can not take the bracelet back (I had it shortened - the full 1"). I can take the ear clips back and either get a store credit or swap them out there towards something else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chose this set because 1) it was the "only" malachite they had on a bracelet and ear clips which magically showed up when I was about to walk out and 2) it is very subtle which is what I gravitate to.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love any thoughts you ladies have about these particular pieces. Thank you!!!!




I'm sorry to hear that you had a bad experience, but these are gorgeous. If ultimately you aren't "feeling it" of course exchange/return, but malachite is such a beautiful stone and these pieces are soooo pretty!


----------



## PhoenixH

stylemechanel said:


> Posting a picture of the 5 motif and the ear clips I recently bought.
> 
> A special thanks to TGG and Hadassa for walking me through an incredible bad experience at VCA. I am still feeling like I no longer want either, although I can not take the bracelet back (I had it shortened - the full 1"). I can take the ear clips back and either get a store credit or swap them out there towards something else.
> 
> 
> I chose this set because 1) it was the "only" malachite they had on a bracelet and ear clips which magically showed up when I was about to walk out and 2) it is very subtle which is what I gravitate to.
> 
> I'd love any thoughts you ladies have about these particular pieces. Thank you!!!!



Sorry to hear about your bad experience at VCA but this has got to be one of the most beautiful malachite pieces I've seen! The colors and the character as TGG said! Hope you choose to keep them and be happy wearing them &#128522;


----------



## perleegirl

123Isabella said:


> Those pendants are gorgeous!  I hope you'll pardon me if it's tacky to ask, but I couldn't find their prices online and was wondering if you knew how much they are?



I purchased the closed loop pendant last summer, when Harry Winston first launched this collection, for $13,500. I think the prices are still the same. I tell you it's a lot of bling for the money! Mine is larger than the pave Vintage, but slightly smaller than the Magic. A very substantial piece, and I like that it is platinum. I also like that it compliments VCA, without being the exact same. The open Loop is $9,700.,the drop earrings are around $20,000.,and the bracelet is $29,500. Again, the photos just don't serve justice, so I recommend seeing them in person.


----------



## perleegirl

BBC said:


> STUNNING, perleegirl!!! [emoji7]



Thank you so much! It is so shiny!!!


----------



## einseine

Hermesaholic said:


> Einseine,
> 
> I used to have the ten motif white gold pave alhambra and matching earrings  I sold both after a couple years. It was both too blingy for everyday, I didn't like the size of the motifs and quite frankly I saw a lot of alhambra in NYC and it just bothered me.  I purchased the white gold magic pave pendant necklace two years ago and it is just enough. I like the size of the motif and that the stones in it are bigger than the pave in many of the other pieces.  The size is a little more glamorous and less cutesy for me than the vintage.  I pair it with many non VCA necklaces as well as my VCA diamond chain. I am not a big necklace person and wear mostly earrings and bracelets



Thanks Hermesaholic!!  I totally feel the same.

I went to boutique and tried on both 10 motif pave in WG and Magic pave long pendant.  I was wearing WG vintage alhambra earrings.  I did not like 10-motif pave X vintage alhambra pave earrings on me.  They together looked like a wedding set.  Not interesting and too conservative.  I think YG 10 motif pave would be work for a daily use, perhaps.  I loved the magic pave motif!!!  It was very substantial and very very sparkly!  At first I was wearing the revise side, but I did not notice because the back was sparkly as well. 

I love it because it is not a classic design like vintage alhambra motif.  The design and size is strange.... which means it has design! I understand why some people (including me in the past) do not like it, but I like it very much, as a new addition to my VCA collection!


----------



## einseine

PennyD2911 said:


> For those of you interested in the new release of the Magic Single Motif Pendant - - -
> I saw today they are listed on the website with the exception of the onyx.
> They are suppose to be available on April 6th.  I'm wondering if onyx will be a delayed release???
> I'm glad to have chosen MOP this time. [emoji4]



Hi!  I saw them in person!!  They are gorgeous!!!!  I said in the previous post that it was too much money for one motif, but I don't think so now.  I thought the impact of the Magic pave more than doubled that of the small lotus pendant.  If so, the price of the Magic pave should be twice as expensive as that of the lotus pendant (but I don't know the exact price of lotus pendant.  Actually I am not sure if its small or medium.  Sorry...)  I am not offending anyone, of course.  I am trying to justify the price of Magic pave pendant.


----------



## einseine

perleegirl said:


> Oh no! That's not it! That's is the original loop, a very old collection. Here is a pic of some of the pieces in the New Loop collection. The photo really doesn't do it justice...the diamonds are so beautiful and sparkly. I get more compliments on mine, the full pendant, than any other piece I own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2944640
> View attachment 2944643
> View attachment 2944644



I thought so...  Sorry for my poor image research ability.  And thanks for the pics!!!  I loved the Magic pave motif very much, but I will carry out secret surveillance on other brands to see what I can get with the same budget.


----------



## 123Isabella

perleegirl said:


> I purchased the closed loop pendant last summer, when Harry Winston first launched this collection, for $13,500. I think the prices are still the same. I tell you it's a lot of bling for the money! Mine is larger than the pave Vintage, but slightly smaller than the Magic. A very substantial piece, and I like that it is platinum. I also like that it compliments VCA, without being the exact same. The open Loop is $9,700.,the drop earrings are around $20,000.,and the bracelet is $29,500. Again, the photos just don't serve justice, so I recommend seeing them in person.


Thanks so much, perleegirl, for the great intel! I can see how they'd go beautifully with the VCA jewelry. I'd never have imagined HW would be so relatively reasonable and it would fun (in the distant future) to have something from his collection...but, all in good time, my dear


----------



## Sparkledolll

stylemechanel said:


> Posting a picture of the 5 motif and the ear clips I recently bought.
> 
> 
> 
> A special thanks to TGG and Hadassa for walking me through an incredible bad experience at VCA. I am still feeling like I no longer want either, although I can not take the bracelet back (I had it shortened - the full 1"). I can take the ear clips back and either get a store credit or swap them out there towards something else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chose this set because 1) it was the "only" malachite they had on a bracelet and ear clips which magically showed up when I was about to walk out and 2) it is very subtle which is what I gravitate to.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love any thoughts you ladies have about these particular pieces. Thank you!!!!




Beautiful set of Malachite! I'm wondering what happened to you in the store, was the service really that awful? The first time I went to place vendome I bought the clover Perlee and the signature bracelet along with 2 sweets bracelets so I spent quite a big amount there. 2 days later I got a text from my SA to say that they undercharged me by 50 and they wanted me to make a transfer! I was a bit annoyed since It wasn't my fault and I spent close to 30K and they were chasing me for 50! I said I would pay the next time I'm in Paris but was put out by this so they said they would "let me off"! I have been back to Place Vendome since and the SA apologized and said it was all due to the accounts department chasing her to do it. She was the one who texted me right away when they received the 10 motif Turquiose and also put my order for the 20 motif Turquoise through so I guess I'm over it lol....


----------



## cung

Natalie j said:


> Beautiful set of Malachite! I'm wondering what happened to you in the store, was the service really that awful? The first time I went to place vendome I bought the clover Perlee and the signature bracelet along with 2 sweets bracelets so I spent quite a big amount there. 2 days later I got a text from my SA to say that they undercharged me by 50 and they wanted me to make a transfer! I was a bit annoyed since It wasn't my fault and I spent close to 30K and they were chasing me for 50! I said I would pay the next time I'm in Paris but was put out by this so they said they would "let me off"! I have been back to Place Vendome since and the SA apologized and said it was all due to the accounts department chasing her to do it. She was the one who texted me right away when they received the 10 motif Turquiose and also put my order for the 20 motif Turquoise through so I guess I'm over it lol....



Wow, I have no words but surprise about what they did to you. Apparently they have many ways to get you back there other than "chasing" you like this, esp. it's all their fault and you have spent quite a big amount there.


----------



## Coconuts40

Natalie j said:


> Beautiful set of Malachite! I'm wondering what happened to you in the store, was the service really that awful? The first time I went to place vendome I bought the clover Perlee and the signature bracelet along with 2 sweets bracelets so I spent quite a big amount there. 2 days later I got a text from my SA to say that they undercharged me by 50 and they wanted me to make a transfer! I was a bit annoyed since It wasn't my fault and I spent close to 30K and they were chasing me for 50! I said I would pay the next time I'm in Paris but was put out by this so they said they would "let me off"! I have been back to Place Vendome since and the SA apologized and said it was all due to the accounts department chasing her to do it. She was the one who texted me right away when they received the 10 motif Turquiose and also put my order for the 20 motif Turquoise through so I guess I'm over it lol....



Hi Natalie, That's shocking, as I would be incredibly put off as well.  For such a small amount, I am sure they could just write that off.


----------



## Coconuts40

einseine said:


> Hi!  I saw them in person!!  They are gorgeous!!!!  I said in the previous post that it was too much money for one motif, but I don't think so now.  I thought the impact of the Magic pave more than doubled that of the small lotus pendant.  If so, the price of the Magic pave should be twice as expensive as that of the lotus pendant (but I don't know the exact price of lotus pendant.  Actually I am not sure if its small or medium.  Sorry...)  I am not offending anyone, of course.  I am trying to justify the price of Magic pave pendant.




Wow, these are stunning, thank you for sharing!.  Owning the letter wood, I can honestly say these necklaces are so worth it!  This is my most worn VCA necklace.  I wear it almost every single day and goes so well with everything I own.  Worth every penny!


----------



## valnsw

123Isabella said:


> I just noticed VCA's European country websites are listing roughly 10% higher prices.  However, when you click on an item, the old lower price still shows and that's the price you can still buy it for online...assuming you have an shipping address in that country.    The price of the pave frivole earrings I'm interested in getting is going from EUR13,500 to EUR 14,900.  Looks like it'll still be less than the U.S., though I continue to hope find them "previously loved".  Failing that, seems a trip to Paris might be in the cards!



Omg u are right! Looks like mostly everything is 10% increase  even the vintage alhambra non diamond ones. 

Wonder if it's because the euro is low so it's adjusting by double digit percentage for prices in Europe? Iirc usually is about 5% except for diamond pieces which may go up to 10%. 

Keeping fingers crossed that the price increase won't be so much in other parts of the world.


----------



## perleegirl

einseine said:


> I thought so...  Sorry for my poor image research ability.  And thanks for the pics!!!  I loved the Magic pave motif very much, but I will carry out secret surveillance on other brands to see what I can get with the same budget.



I too adore the Magic pave! It is one of my favorite VCA items, and was on my "must have" list. I had a credit at HW, and my desire for the Magic pave pendant is what inspired me to choose my piece. Also, because I am petite, the proportions are better on me, especially for daily wear; not to mention the price difference! You are taller, and I am sure that the Magic will look marvelous on you. hopefully, you will be wearing it very soon.


----------



## valnsw

einseine said:


> Hi!  I saw them in person!!  They are gorgeous!!!!  I said in the previous post that it was too much money for one motif, but I don't think so now.  I thought the impact of the Magic pave more than doubled that of the small lotus pendant.  If so, the price of the Magic pave should be twice as expensive as that of the lotus pendant (but I don't know the exact price of lotus pendant.  Actually I am not sure if its small or medium.  Sorry...)  I am not offending anyone, of course.  I am trying to justify the price of Magic pave pendant.



Wow the pave looks dazzling. And the carnelian is a nice red, much more chili red than the one I was shown. 

Good luck deciding and show us a pic when u get it


----------



## Notorious Pink

perleegirl said:


> I too adore the Magic pave! It is one of my favorite VCA items, and was on my "must have" list. I had a credit at HW, and my desire for the Magic pave pendant is what inspired me to choose my piece. Also, because I am petite, the proportions are better on me, especially for daily wear; not to mention the price difference! You are taller, and I am sure that the Magic will look marvelous on you. hopefully, you will be wearing it very soon.




It is a stunning piece...you enablers had me over on the French website to check it out (still not showing up on the U.S. Website, and the site is STILL messed up! It's very hard to obsess without the pics! [emoji38])....just gorgeous! Very Interesting to note....have any of you clicked on the "worn view" of the Magic long pendant? Seems like that's where it's supposed to hit. I wish their pictures were better, I really do, and more than just two, and how about a "worn view" with an actual person rather than a drawing???


----------



## HeidiDavis

PennyD2911 said:


> For those of you interested in the new release of the Magic Single Motif Pendant - - -
> I saw today they are listed on the website with the exception of the onyx.
> They are suppose to be available on April 6th.  I'm wondering if onyx will be a delayed release???
> I'm glad to have chosen MOP this time. [emoji4]




Where is this???? I have looked at the various VCA websites and can't find them!  Please help as I'm dying to check these out online!


----------



## PennyD2911

HeidiDavis said:


> Where is this???? I have looked at the various VCA websites and can't find them!  Please help as I'm dying to check these out online!




They are shown on the VCA USA website.  Make sure you are viewing the US version of the site. 
Choose Alhambra from the drop down menu under Jewelry. 
That will show the complete Alhambra line. They will be a among the last items, they are shown with the chain doubled.


----------



## PennyD2911

einseine said:


> Hi!  I saw them in person!!  They are gorgeous!!!!  I said in the previous post that it was too much money for one motif, but I don't think so now.  I thought the impact of the Magic pave more than doubled that of the small lotus pendant.  If so, the price of the Magic pave should be twice as expensive as that of the lotus pendant (but I don't know the exact price of lotus pendant.  Actually I am not sure if its small or medium.  Sorry...)  I am not offending anyone, of course.  I am trying to justify the price of Magic pave pendant.




Thanks for the pic. [emoji254]
I'm excited about them too, even though I'm getting MOP and not the pave. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## I'll take two

einseine said:


> Hi!  I saw them in person!!  They are gorgeous!!!!  I said in the previous post that it was too much money for one motif, but I don't think so now.  I thought the impact of the Magic pave more than doubled that of the small lotus pendant.  If so, the price of the Magic pave should be twice as expensive as that of the lotus pendant (but I don't know the exact price of lotus pendant.  Actually I am not sure if its small or medium.  Sorry...)  I am not offending anyone, of course.  I am trying to justify the price of Magic pave pendant.


Thought you would like it &#128516;
I like the lotus but love love love the Magic The pave is such a great wearable piece. I love the bale design so much that I am seriously considering putting the large pave pendant back on my bracelet and buying a new one or having a bale made to match . I also like having a pendant that moves on the chain rather than a fixed one .


----------



## PennyD2911

BBC said:


> It is a stunning piece...you enablers had me over on the French website to check it out (still not showing up on the U.S. Website, and the site is STILL messed up! It's very hard to obsess without the pics! [emoji38])....just gorgeous! Very Interesting to note....have any of you clicked on the "worn view" of the Magic long pendant? Seems like that's where it's supposed to hit. I wish their pictures were better, I really do, and more than just two, and how about a "worn view" with an actual person rather than a drawing???




It was working fine last night. After I read this I looked again and it is not showing any of the magic pendants.  Seems they are really having problems with their website.


----------



## PennyD2911

Coconuts40 said:


> Wow, these are stunning, thank you for sharing!.  Owning the letter wood, I can honestly say these necklaces are so worth it!  This is my most worn VCA necklace.  I wear it almost every single day and goes so well with everything I own.  Worth every penny!




When I was perusing the VCA website looking at the new offerings for the magic pendant, I noticed they are now calling Letterwood  Snakewood.  My understanding is they are the same tree, but it's odd they would change it after this long.


----------



## HeidiDavis

PennyD2911 said:


> They are shown on the VCA USA website.  Make sure you are viewing the US version of the site.
> Choose Alhambra from the drop down menu under Jewelry.
> That will show the complete Alhambra line. They will be a among the last items, they are shown with the chain doubled.




Thank you, PennyD2911! I finally got to see them!  The website is definitely spotty but I'm glad I got a glimpse!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> When I was perusing the VCA website looking at the new offerings for the magic pendant, I noticed they are now calling Letterwood  Snakewood.  My understanding is they are the same tree, but it's odd they would change it after this long.



Before the Letterwood was released my SA called it snake wood. I was surprised when it was later referred to as Letterwood. I guess snake wood can be off putting to most. The French call it love wood &#9786;&#65039;, right? Something like that....
Btw, my SA reassured me that there will not be an immediate price increase in the US. Apparently the increase is to compensate for the weak euro.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Before the Letterwood was released my SA called it snake wood. I was surprised when it was later referred to as Letterwood. I guess snake wood can be off putting to most. The French call it love wood [emoji5]&#65039;, right? Something like that....
> 
> Btw, my SA reassured me that there will not be an immediate price increase in the US. Apparently the increase is to compensate for the weak euro.




My guess is Letterwood sounded more appealing. [emoji3]

My SA had told me last year his District Rep told him no price increase for two years in the US.


----------



## HeidiDavis

texasgirliegirl said:


> Before the Letterwood was released my SA called it snake wood. I was surprised when it was later referred to as Letterwood. I guess snake wood can be off putting to most. The French call it love wood âºï¸, right? Something like that....
> Btw, my SA reassured me that there will not be an immediate price increase in the US. Apparently the increase is to compensate for the weak euro.


 
Love wood?  C'est magnifique! You have to love the French!  Everything they say sounds more beautiful!


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> Btw, my SA reassured me that there will not be an immediate price increase in the US. Apparently the increase is to compensate for the weak euro.







PennyD2911 said:


> My SA had told me last year his District Rep told him no price increase for two years in the US.




I hope I hope I hope!!!! I need a good two year head start to get my must-haves!!!


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> Btw, my SA reassured me that there will not be an immediate price increase in the US. Apparently the increase is to compensate for the weak euro.


 


PennyD2911 said:


> My SA had told me last year his District Rep told him no price increase for two years in the US.


 


BBC said:


> I hope I hope I hope!!!! I need a good two year head start to get my must-haves!!!


 
Was reading a Reuters article about 2 weeks ago that said "several luxury goods makers plan to  freeze prices in some markets and cut them in others in a move  to balance out the impact of  major price discrepancies between  markets resulting from currency fluctuations (like what happened with the CHF and the EUR).

This move is also to prevent  parallel trading - when luxury goods are sold outside  of approved retail networks and the attraction of buyers to particular markets where the same goods are much cheaper, creating a massive transfer from one region to the other."

I do believe that the US is one such market where current prices will remain in place since the US dollar is enjoying such strength against major world currencies.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Was reading a Reuters article about 2 weeks ago that said "several luxury goods makers plan to  freeze prices in some markets and cut them in others in a move  to balance out the impact of  major price discrepancies between  markets resulting from currency fluctuations (like what happened with the CHF and the EUR).
> 
> This move is also to prevent  parallel trading - when luxury goods are sold outside  of approved retail networks and the attraction of buyers to particular markets where the same goods are much cheaper, creating a massive transfer from one region to the other."
> 
> I do believe that the US is one such market where current prices will remain in place since the US dollar is enjoying such strength against major world currencies.



Apparently Chanel has done some price adjusting...
Sounds like this is already taking place.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> Apparently Chanel has done some price adjusting...
> Sounds like this is already taking place.


 
Chanel needed to do some price adjusting in the US market....DOWNWARDS. LOL.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Chanel needed to do some price adjusting in the US market....DOWNWARDS. LOL.



Oh goodness. Did the prices go down?


----------



## einseine

Coconuts40 said:


> Wow, these are stunning, thank you for sharing!.  Owning the letter wood, I can honestly say these necklaces are so worth it!  This is my most worn VCA necklace.  I wear it almost every single day and goes so well with everything I own.  Worth every penny!



Thanks Coconuts!!  I really appreciate your opinion as a MLP owner!!!



perleegirl said:


> I too adore the Magic pave! It is one of my favorite VCA items, and was on my "must have" list. I had a credit at HW, and my desire for the Magic pave pendant is what inspired me to choose my piece. Also, because I am petite, the proportions are better on me, especially for daily wear; not to mention the price difference! You are taller, and I am sure that the Magic will look marvelous on you. hopefully, you will be wearing it very soon.



Thanks perleegirl!!!  Yes, you need to choose your pieces according to preference/age/height/etc.etc.   A SA showed me how to wear it and she was not tall at all.  But, actually I thought it looked great on her.  So, perhaps personal preference.



valnsw said:


> Wow the pave looks dazzling. And the carnelian is a nice red, much more chili red than the one I was shown.
> 
> Good luck deciding and show us a pic when u get it



Thank you valnsw!!!  I thought it was a bit brownish, it was still beautiful of course though!



PennyD2911 said:


> Thanks for the pic. [emoji254]
> I'm excited about them too, even though I'm getting MOP and not the pave. [emoji5]&#65039;



The MOP in that size was really impressive, glowing with all the colors of the rainbow!!!  I might want the MOP, too!



I'll take two said:


> Thought you would like it &#128516;
> I like the lotus but love love love the Magic The pave is such a great wearable piece. I love the bale design so much that I am seriously considering putting the large pave pendant back on my bracelet and buying a new one or having a bale made to match . I also like having a pendant that moves on the chain rather than a fixed one .



What a beautiful piece!!!  You really need sunglasses!!! But, it is still only one-motif and hangs in the lower position, it can be easily worn as a daily piece.  Yes, I love the bale!!!  If you can order a bale to match it, it would be great, but I think, your bracelet wants to get back the BIG MOTIF!!!  Oh, by the way, I did not find the chain too thin.  I think it is thick enough to hold the big pave motif.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> Oh goodness. Did the prices go down?


 
No


----------



## stylemechanel

kimber418 said:


> stylemechanel~
> 
> Your malachite 5 motif and vintage earclips are goregous!   I love the set and the color is beautiful.   I am sorry you had a bad experience buying them.  I think you should forget this happened and enjoy these two beautiful pieces.





texasgirliegirl said:


> I hope that you will reconsider returning the ear clips.  They are BEAUTIFUL. This pair has very nice character. I have these earrings and wear them a lot..especially with black.  They are so striking.  Say a few more prayers to rid them of any bad juju. xoxoxo





BBC said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you had a bad experience, but these are gorgeous. If ultimately you aren't "feeling it" of course exchange/return, but malachite is such a beautiful stone and these pieces are soooo pretty!





PhoenixH said:


> Sorry to hear about your bad experience at VCA but this has got to be one of the most beautiful malachite pieces I've seen! The colors and the character as TGG said! Hope you choose to keep them and be happy wearing them &#128522;




Thank you *Kimber*, *TGG*, *PhoenixH[/B,] BBC, and Natalie. I appreciate your thoughts on these two pieces. I am still relatively new at VCA ( less than a year) and I am not as familiar as I am sure most of you are. I have two more weeks so no rush, I still have time to think about it. 

TGG, I had to laugh at your "bad juju" comments. You know if I believed in 'sageing" I would so do it.



Natalie j said:



			Beautiful set of Malachite! I'm wondering what happened to you in the store, was the service really that awful? The first time I went to place vendome I bought the clover Perlee and the signature bracelet along with 2 sweets bracelets so I spent quite a big amount there. 2 days later I got a text from my SA to say that they undercharged me by 50 and they wanted me to make a transfer! I was a bit annoyed since It wasn't my fault and I spent close to 30K and they were chasing me for 50! I said I would pay the next time I'm in Paris but was put out by this so they said they would "let me off"! I have been back to Place Vendome since and the SA apologized and said it was all due to the accounts department chasing her to do it. She was the one who texted me right away when they received the 10 motif Turquiose and also put my order for the 20 motif Turquoise through so I guess I'm over it lol....
		
Click to expand...


That is a terrible story Natalie j, I am so sorry.

 Here is my story: I had two weeks of email and telephone conversations with my SA (remember I am still relatively new to VCA - and as of yet nowhere near VIP status).  I confirmed with her that she had the pieces I wanted on hold and I would be there the next day.  I get there, she has the bracelet (5 motif in carnelian) but not the matching ear clips. She says that 5 minutes before closing the night before, someone took them out of her hold and shipped them to another boutique before I got there,  which was before noon. We talked about how disappointed I was, she understood but said there was nothing she could do. I asked her to check inventory. She said no inventory. I asked to see the malachite bracelet and ear clips. She says there is no bracelet or ear clips in the store. I ask her to re-check. She repeats that there is nothing in malachite and she checks inventory again. Then as I was ready to walk out the store, all of a sudden she says wait, let me check if the delivery truck has arrived. She comes back, yes it has, there is nothing there - no carnelian, no malachite. I start to say  thank  you anyway, realizing I could call my SA in Vegas. She says "wait a minute  just let me check one more time".  She magically comes back with the carnelian ear clips (which are lack luster) and both the malachite bracelet and ear clips, which she says were at the very very bottom of the delivery box. Then she tells me she is now holding only one of two malachite bracelets in the country. I'm thinking - does she think I am that naive?  I buy them and she has the bracelet shortened. I come back three days later to pick up the bracelet - she is waiting for me with flowers, macaroons, champagne or wine, and  a book about Van Cleef and Arpels. She asks if I would like to try on anything in the boutique - and she means anything including the jewels that the celebrities  wear to the Oscars.   I think that says it all.  ullhair:

The lesson learned: find a new SA at home and try Vegas first. That experience was no fun and shopping should be fun.

Btw, I have been a VVIP client at Chanel for the last 12 years. I know this game when they want to hold something for a bigger client.

edited to say: I know this game gets played at every luxury store, but if you are going to play it stick to your story. Please!*


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> Thank you *Kimber*, *TGG*, *PhoenixH[/B,] BBC, and Natalie. I appreciate your thoughts on these two pieces. I am still relatively new at VCA ( less than a year) and I am not as familiar as I am sure most of you are. I have two more weeks so no rush, I still have time to think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> TGG, I had to laugh at your "bad juju" comments. You know if I believed in 'sageing" I would so do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a terrible story Natalie j, I am so sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my story: I had two weeks of email and telephone conversations with my SA (remember I am still relatively new to VCA - and as of yet nowhere near VIP status).  I confirmed with her that she had the pieces I wanted on hold and I would be there the next day.  I get there, she has the bracelet (5 motif in carnelian) but not the matching ear clips. She says that 5 minutes before closing the night before, someone took them out of her hold and shipped them to another boutique before I got there,  which was before noon. We talked about how disappointed I was, she understood but said there was nothing she could do. I asked her to check inventory. She said no inventory. I asked to see the malachite bracelet and ear clips. She says there is no bracelet or ear clips in the store. I ask her to re-check. She repeats that there is nothing in malachite and she checks inventory again. Then as I was ready to walk out the store, all of a sudden she says wait, let me check if the delivery truck has arrived. She comes back, yes it has, there is nothing there - no carnelian, no malachite. I start to say  thank  you anyway, realizing I could call my SA in Vegas. She says "wait a minute  just let me check one more time".  She magically comes back with the carnelian ear clips (which are lack luster) and both the malachite bracelet and ear clips, which she says were at the very very bottom of the delivery box. Then she tells me she is now holding only one of two malachite bracelets in the country. I'm thinking - does she think I am that naive?  I buy them and she has the bracelet shortened. I come back three days later to pick up the bracelet - she is waiting for me with flowers, macaroons, champagne or wine, and  a book about Van Cleef and Arpels. She asks if I would like to try on anything in the boutique - and she means anything including the jewels that the celebrities  wear to the Oscars.   I think that says it all.  ullhair:
> 
> 
> 
> The lesson learned: find a new SA at home and try Vegas first. That experience was no fun and shopping should be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I have been a VVIP client at Chanel for the last 12 years. I know this game when they want to hold something for a bigger client.
> 
> 
> 
> edited to say: I know this game gets played at every luxury store, but if you are going to play it stick to your story. Please!*


*


SMC - I'm  sorry you had to experience the very worst of the VIP Game, and you nailed it, that's exactly what it was.  I, like you, have been a Chanel and Hermes VIP and know the tactics well.  The SA very poorly "played the game" at your expense.  It's so sad that the malachite earclips and bracelet have such a bad experience linked to them , because they are stunning!
I know you will make the right choice about them.  Your decision to find a new local SA is the best revenge for that VCA Boutique!
I just know there are many many happy VCA shopping experiences ahead for you! [emoji172]*


----------



## birkin10600

I've been looking for LE pendant in either carnelian or gray mop in rose gold. I finally found one carnelian pendant in eBay that was reasonably priced. I hope I got the right shade of red that will compliment my skin tone. What do you think lovely ladies? Here are some of the photos.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

birkin10600 said:


> I've been looking for LE pendant in either carnelian or gray mop in rose gold. I finally found one carnelian pendant in eBay that was reasonably priced. I hope I got the right shade of red that will compliment my skin tone. What do you think lovely ladies? Here are some of the photos.



Wow. Just wow!!  That is absolutely gorgeous on you and the perfect shade of red. THIS is my personal favorite color for carnelian.  I love this on you and it's a wonderful example of how a single clover can make a huge impact. 
Congratulations!!!!


----------



## birkin10600

texasgirliegirl said:


> Wow. Just wow!!  That is absolutely gorgeous on you and the perfect shade of red. THIS is my personal favorite color for carnelian.  I love this on you and it's a wonderful example of how a single clover can make a huge impact.
> Congratulations!!!!



You're always so sweet and kind. You're such an inspiration here tgg! Thank you.


----------



## PennyD2911

birkin10600 said:


> I've been looking for LE pendant in either carnelian or gray mop in rose gold. I finally found one carnelian pendant in eBay that was reasonably priced. I hope I got the right shade of red that will compliment my skin tone. What do you think lovely ladies? Here are some of the photos.




OMGosh that is gorgeous!! It looks beautiful on you. 
I love the shade of red and the little diamond is such a nice touch on the LE pendants.  Congrats on a perfect find!


----------



## stylemechanel

birkin10600 said:


> I've been looking for LE pendant in either carnelian or gray mop in rose gold. I finally found one carnelian pendant in eBay that was reasonably priced. I hope I got the right shade of red that will compliment my skin tone. What do you think lovely ladies? Here are some of the photos.




Beautiful birkin!! Such a great color of carnelian!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

stylemechanel said:


> Thank you *Kimber*, *TGG*, *PhoenixH[/B,] BBC, and Natalie. I appreciate your thoughts on these two pieces. I am still relatively new at VCA ( less than a year) and I am not as familiar as I am sure most of you are. I have two more weeks so no rush, I still have time to think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> TGG, I had to laugh at your "bad juju" comments. You know if I believed in 'sageing" I would so do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a terrible story Natalie j, I am so sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my story: I had two weeks of email and telephone conversations with my SA (remember I am still relatively new to VCA - and as of yet nowhere near VIP status).  I confirmed with her that she had the pieces I wanted on hold and I would be there the next day.  I get there, she has the bracelet (5 motif in carnelian) but not the matching ear clips. She says that 5 minutes before closing the night before, someone took them out of her hold and shipped them to another boutique before I got there,  which was before noon. We talked about how disappointed I was, she understood but said there was nothing she could do. I asked her to check inventory. She said no inventory. I asked to see the malachite bracelet and ear clips. She says there is no bracelet or ear clips in the store. I ask her to re-check. She repeats that there is nothing in malachite and she checks inventory again. Then as I was ready to walk out the store, all of a sudden she says wait, let me check if the delivery truck has arrived. She comes back, yes it has, there is nothing there - no carnelian, no malachite. I start to say  thank  you anyway, realizing I could call my SA in Vegas. She says "wait a minute  just let me check one more time".  She magically comes back with the carnelian ear clips (which are lack luster) and both the malachite bracelet and ear clips, which she says were at the very very bottom of the delivery box. Then she tells me she is now holding only one of two malachite bracelets in the country. I'm thinking - does she think I am that naive?  I buy them and she has the bracelet shortened. I come back three days later to pick up the bracelet - she is waiting for me with flowers, macaroons, champagne or wine, and  a book about Van Cleef and Arpels. She asks if I would like to try on anything in the boutique - and she means anything including the jewels that the celebrities  wear to the Oscars.   I think that says it all.  ullhair:
> 
> 
> 
> The lesson learned: find a new SA at home and try Vegas first. That experience was no fun and shopping should be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I have been a VVIP client at Chanel for the last 12 years. I know this game when they want to hold something for a bigger client.
> 
> 
> 
> edited to say: I know this game gets played at every luxury store, but if you are going to play it stick to your story. Please!*


*


Gosh, so sorry this happened to you. I'm so surprised that VCA is like this in some US stores. I'm in Europe, everything other than turquoise is readily available so I never thought this game would be played. In fact Other than H, I have never experienced this game play tactic anywhere. 
But your set of Malachite is beautiful so I think you should enjoy them, I'm sure they look great on you [emoji1]*


----------



## jieminyu

I am so sorry to hear this story. I met a wonderful sales in beverly hills. I never bought any in VCA. But I fell in love with the turquoise 20 motif necklace. I know it's impossible to get it. My husband and I went to the store on Oct last year. I expressed my interested of the necklace, she took my name and promised to watch out for me. After we got out, my husband was laughing at me and told me that I would never get a phone call since all those hard to get pieces will be reserved to VIP. And I have never bought any. A month later, I got a phone call from my sa, she told me there is one in transit and they will receive it in 10 days. She asked me whether I am still interested to buy. Of course I was, I gave her my credit card. Five days later, I picked up the necklace. There are good SAs out there.


----------



## cung

birkin10600 said:


> I've been looking for LE pendant in either carnelian or gray mop in rose gold. I finally found one carnelian pendant in eBay that was reasonably priced. I hope I got the right shade of red that will compliment my skin tone. What do you think lovely ladies? Here are some of the photos.


It's truly a beauty. You make want to get either LE carnelian or grey mop pendant  the diamond in the center really makes the carnelian "pops"


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

einseine said:


> Hi!  I saw them in person!!  They are gorgeous!!!!  I said in the previous post that it was too much money for one motif, but I don't think so now.  I thought the impact of the Magic pave more than doubled that of the small lotus pendant.  If so, the price of the Magic pave should be twice as expensive as that of the lotus pendant (but I don't know the exact price of lotus pendant.  Actually I am not sure if its small or medium.  Sorry...)  I am not offending anyone, of course.  I am trying to justify the price of Magic pave pendant.



OMG I love that pave one! It looks super sparkly and just stunning!!! VCA does the best pave one those large Magic motif pieces! I can't wait to see them in person, I hope you purchase the pave sweetie and please share any MOD shots you may have of it


----------



## Notorious Pink

birkin10600 said:


> I've been looking for LE pendant in either carnelian or gray mop in rose gold. I finally found one carnelian pendant in eBay that was reasonably priced. I hope I got the right shade of red that will compliment my skin tone. What do you think lovely ladies? Here are some of the photos.




Love love love! It's gorgeous and suits you perfectly!!!


----------



## HeidiDavis

stylemechanel said:


> Thank you *Kimber*, *TGG*, *PhoenixH[/B,] BBC, and Natalie. I appreciate your thoughts on these two pieces. I am still relatively new at VCA ( less than a year) and I am not as familiar as I am sure most of you are. I have two more weeks so no rush, I still have time to think about it.
> 
> TGG, I had to laugh at your "bad juju" comments. You know if I believed in 'sageing" I would so do it.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a terrible story Natalie j, I am so sorry.
> 
> Here is my story: I had two weeks of email and telephone conversations with my SA (remember I am still relatively new to VCA - and as of yet nowhere near VIP status).  I confirmed with her that she had the pieces I wanted on hold and I would be there the next day.  I get there, she has the bracelet (5 motif in carnelian) but not the matching ear clips. She says that 5 minutes before closing the night before, someone took them out of her hold and shipped them to another boutique before I got there,  which was before noon. We talked about how disappointed I was, she understood but said there was nothing she could do. I asked her to check inventory. She said no inventory. I asked to see the malachite bracelet and ear clips. She says there is no bracelet or ear clips in the store. I ask her to re-check. She repeats that there is nothing in malachite and she checks inventory again. Then as I was ready to walk out the store, all of a sudden she says wait, let me check if the delivery truck has arrived. She comes back, yes it has, there is nothing there - no carnelian, no malachite. I start to say  thank  you anyway, realizing I could call my SA in Vegas. She says "wait a minute  just let me check one more time".  She magically comes back with the carnelian ear clips (which are lack luster) and both the malachite bracelet and ear clips, which she says were at the very very bottom of the delivery box. Then she tells me she is now holding only one of two malachite bracelets in the country. I'm thinking - does she think I am that naive?  I buy them and she has the bracelet shortened. I come back three days later to pick up the bracelet - she is waiting for me with flowers, macaroons, champagne or wine, and  a book about Van Cleef and Arpels. She asks if I would like to try on anything in the boutique - and she means anything including the jewels that the celebrities  wear to the Oscars.   I think that says it all.  ullhair:
> 
> The lesson learned: find a new SA at home and try Vegas first. That experience was no fun and shopping should be fun.
> 
> Btw, I have been a VVIP client at Chanel for the last 12 years. I know this game when they want to hold something for a bigger client.
> 
> edited to say: I know this game gets played at every luxury store, but if you are going to play it stick to your story. Please!*


*


Ugh!  I have never been a VIP customer anywhere (I guess I've never been brand-loyal enough or spent enough! lol).  I had no idea this kind of garbage went on!  All of my VCA purchases have been long-distance, and the pieces I wanted were common and readily available.  This whole game would be enough to really turn me off from the purchase too.  Shopping is supposed to be exhilarating and fun, not draining and insulting!  


That said, your bracelet and ear clips are really lovely.  Perhaps if you wear them on a special occasion or two, the good memories can eclipse the ugly experience you had at the store.  If you don't think that is possible, definitely return what you can.  You don't need pieces sitting in your jewelry box at home, reminding you of being treated badly.


Hugs, smc!*


----------



## HeidiDavis

Good Morning, Ladies!


I just got an email from my SA.  As some of you have already said, the launch for the new pieces is April 6th.  She also said that there were some new Sweets coming but that those designs haven't even been announced to the boutiques yet.  Not sure what to make of any of that but wanted to share.


----------



## PhoenixH

birkin10600 said:


> I've been looking for LE pendant in either carnelian or gray mop in rose gold. I finally found one carnelian pendant in eBay that was reasonably priced. I hope I got the right shade of red that will compliment my skin tone. What do you think lovely ladies? Here are some of the photos.



This looks absolutely amazing on you! And it's the kind of red I love! &#10084;&#65039; Congrats on your new purchase!


----------



## abbs119

Question for you VCA experts out there!  I am planning to purchase the MOP alhambra bracelet in advance of my upcoming wedding (my first VCA piece!), but I am having a really hard time deciding between the white gold or yellow gold.  Either color goes with my dress and color scheme, so I want to get whichever one I will be able to get more use out of in the future and be able to wear on a more everyday basis.  I have a mixed metal watch and platinum ring, which are the only items I really wear all the time.  I'm not super opposed to mixing metals, so am more concerned with just getting whichever color is more timeless, classic and wearable!  Thoughts or suggestions?  THANK YOU!


----------



## PennyD2911

abbs119 said:


> Question for you VCA experts out there!  I am planning to purchase the MOP alhambra bracelet in advance of my upcoming wedding (my first VCA piece!), but I am having a really hard time deciding between the white gold or yellow gold.  Either color goes with my dress and color scheme, so I want to get whichever one I will be able to get more use out of in the future and be able to wear on a more everyday basis.  I have a mixed metal watch and platinum ring, which are the only items I really wear all the time.  I'm not super opposed to mixing metals, so am more concerned with just getting whichever color is more timeless, classic and wearable!  Thoughts or suggestions?  THANK YOU!




IMO VCA "signature" color gold is yellow. You mentioned timeless and classic in your post and I think the YG is both.  The YG is also beautiful paired with the MOP.  Since you are able to wear either the YG or WG and either will blend equally with your style it seems it comes down to whichever you prefer when you look at the 5 motif bracelet. [emoji4]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

abbs119 said:


> Question for you VCA experts out there!  I am planning to purchase the MOP alhambra bracelet in advance of my upcoming wedding (my first VCA piece!), but I am having a really hard time deciding between the white gold or yellow gold.  Either color goes with my dress and color scheme, so I want to get whichever one I will be able to get more use out of in the future and be able to wear on a more everyday basis.  I have a mixed metal watch and platinum ring, which are the only items I really wear all the time.  I'm not super opposed to mixing metals, so am more concerned with just getting whichever color is more timeless, classic and wearable!  Thoughts or suggestions?  THANK YOU!



Gold. 
It's richer looking and there are many more stones and pieces available in yg should you decide to mix pieces someday. It's a slippery slope so don't count on this piece being your last. &#127803;
Best wishes for your upcoming wedding and future.


----------



## hopingoneday

stylemechanel said:


> Thank you *Kimber*, *TGG*, *PhoenixH[/B,] BBC, and Natalie. I appreciate your thoughts on these two pieces. I am still relatively new at VCA ( less than a year) and I am not as familiar as I am sure most of you are. I have two more weeks so no rush, I still have time to think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> TGG, I had to laugh at your "bad juju" comments. You know if I believed in 'sageing" I would so do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a terrible story Natalie j, I am so sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my story: I had two weeks of email and telephone conversations with my SA (remember I am still relatively new to VCA - and as of yet nowhere near VIP status).  I confirmed with her that she had the pieces I wanted on hold and I would be there the next day.  I get there, she has the bracelet (5 motif in carnelian) but not the matching ear clips. She says that 5 minutes before closing the night before, someone took them out of her hold and shipped them to another boutique before I got there,  which was before noon. We talked about how disappointed I was, she understood but said there was nothing she could do. I asked her to check inventory. She said no inventory. I asked to see the malachite bracelet and ear clips. She says there is no bracelet or ear clips in the store. I ask her to re-check. She repeats that there is nothing in malachite and she checks inventory again. Then as I was ready to walk out the store, all of a sudden she says wait, let me check if the delivery truck has arrived. She comes back, yes it has, there is nothing there - no carnelian, no malachite. I start to say  thank  you anyway, realizing I could call my SA in Vegas. She says "wait a minute  just let me check one more time".  She magically comes back with the carnelian ear clips (which are lack luster) and both the malachite bracelet and ear clips, which she says were at the very very bottom of the delivery box. Then she tells me she is now holding only one of two malachite bracelets in the country. I'm thinking - does she think I am that naive?  I buy them and she has the bracelet shortened. I come back three days later to pick up the bracelet - she is waiting for me with flowers, macaroons, champagne or wine, and  a book about Van Cleef and Arpels. She asks if I would like to try on anything in the boutique - and she means anything including the jewels that the celebrities  wear to the Oscars.   I think that says it all.  ullhair:
> 
> 
> 
> The lesson learned: find a new SA at home and try Vegas first. That experience was no fun and shopping should be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I have been a VVIP client at Chanel for the last 12 years. I know this game when they want to hold something for a bigger client.
> 
> 
> 
> edited to say: I know this game gets played at every luxury store, but if you are going to play it stick to your story. Please!*


*


SMC,
First of all as everyone else has already said, your earrings and bracelet are beautiful. I love them! Second, I read your story in total confusion. I don't understand what this SA was trying to accomplish here!? It's not as if they need to play this game, as there are really very few pieces that are difficult to get! This sounds like a very bad mixture of sheer incompetence, rudeness, and really bad customer service skills. So sorry this was your experience, but I have to say I don't think you should take it personally. I'm amazed that this SA is able to keep her job if this is the kind of customer experience she provides!*


----------



## PennyD2911

I was texting with my SA today about the LE Holiday Pendants.  That started me wondering about how many of those pendants there have been. Does anyone know when VCA debuted the first one?  Do any of you have several of them?
I love that these are LE.  I declined the 2014 pendant. The ones my SA had looked flat to me.  I'm hoping this year will be different. [emoji4]


----------



## NYCGIRLY

My SA in Paris said they are raising the prices April 1st...can anyone confirm if this is true?


----------



## Notorious Pink

PennyD2911 said:


> IMO VCA "signature" color gold is yellow. You mentioned timeless and classic in your post and I think the YG is both.  The YG is also beautiful paired with the MOP.  Since you are able to wear either the YG or WG and either will blend equally with your style it seems it comes down to whichever you prefer when you look at the 5 motif bracelet. [emoji4]







texasgirliegirl said:


> Gold.
> 
> It's richer looking and there are many more stones and pieces available in yg should you decide to mix pieces someday. It's a slippery slope so don't count on this piece being your last. [emoji258]
> 
> Best wishes for your upcoming wedding and future.




+1 and +1!!! [emoji106]


----------



## Notorious Pink

PennyD2911 said:


> I was texting with my SA today about the LE Holiday Pendants.  That started me wondering about how many of those pendants there have been. Does anyone know when VCA debuted the first one?  Do any of you have several of them?
> I love that these are LE.  I declined the 2014 pendant. The ones my SA had looked flat to me.  I'm hoping this year will be different. [emoji4]




Someone else posted this previously (I don't recall who! Sorry!) and I'd love to know whether it is comprehensive:


----------



## PennyD2911

BBC said:


> Someone else posted this previously (I don't recall who! Sorry!) and I'd love to know whether it is comprehensive:
> 
> View attachment 2946925




Thanks B!  Interesting and I too would like to know if it's comprehensive. [emoji4]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Thanks B!  Interesting and I too would like to know if it's comprehensive. [emoji4]



After malachite came letter wood...them of course gray mop.


----------



## stylemechanel

PennyD2911 said:


> SMC - I'm  sorry you had to experience the very worst of the VIP Game, and you nailed it, that's exactly what it was.  I, like you, have been a Chanel and Hermes VIP and know the tactics well.  The SA very poorly "played the game" at your expense.  It's so sad that the malachite earclips and bracelet have such a bad experience linked to them , because they are stunning!
> I know you will make the right choice about them.  Your decision to find a new local SA is the best revenge for that VCA Boutique!
> I just know there are many many happy VCA shopping experiences ahead for you! [emoji172]



Thank you PennyD! This experience will not keep me away from VCA, but I do think I will go to Vegas next time. It is only a short flight from Southern California - and what a great excuse to make a weekend out of it with a girlfriend or two. 



Natalie j said:


> Gosh, so sorry this happened to you. I'm so surprised that VCA is like this in some US stores. I'm in Europe, everything other than turquoise is readily available so I never thought this game would be played. In fact Other than H, I have never experienced this game play tactic anywhere.
> But your set of Malachite is beautiful so I think you should enjoy them, I'm sure they look great on you [emoji1]



Thanks Natalie j, I do not for a minute think this is normal for VCA in the states. I also believe that the malachite is easily available here. I really wasn't buying that there were only two in the entire country, especially after all the other mess that had preceded it.




jieminyu said:


> I am so sorry to hear this story. I met a wonderful sales in beverly hills. I never bought any in VCA. But I fell in love with the turquoise 20 motif necklace. I know it's impossible to get it. My husband and I went to the store on Oct last year. I expressed my interested of the necklace, she took my name and promised to watch out for me. After we got out, my husband was laughing at me and told me that I would never get a phone call since all those hard to get pieces will be reserved to VIP. And I have never bought any. A month later, I got a phone call from my sa, she told me there is one in transit and they will receive it in 10 days. She asked me whether I am still interested to buy. Of course I was, I gave her my credit card. Five days later, I picked up the necklace. There are good SAs out there.



Thats such a good positive story Jieminyu! I am certain that my experience does not happen often. It wasn't my first time at this VCA, I am sure it won't be my last, just not in the near future. Congratulations on your turquoise 20 motif!!!!!



HeidiDavis said:


> Ugh!  I have never been a VIP customer anywhere (I guess I've never been brand-loyal enough or spent enough! lol).  I had no idea this kind of garbage went on!  All of my VCA purchases have been long-distance, and the pieces I wanted were common and readily available.  This whole game would be enough to really turn me off from the purchase too.  Shopping is supposed to be exhilarating and fun, not draining and insulting!
> 
> 
> That said, your bracelet and ear clips are really lovely.  Perhaps if you wear them on a special occasion or two, the good memories can eclipse the ugly experience you had at the store.  If you don't think that is possible, definitely return what you can.  You don't need pieces sitting in your jewelry box at home, reminding you of being treated badly.
> 
> 
> Hugs, smc!



Hi HeidiD!!!! I have seen this happen more often than not - mostly at Chanel and Hermes. I love observing people in the boutiques. I just didn't expect it to happen with all the up front communications we had and I thought she understood what I wanted.

My duaghter was home visiting for a few days and I told her this story. She started googling how to get rid of bad mojo , unfortunately all she could find was things that would not be good for the malachite.

Hugs back! And thanks again.



hopingoneday said:


> SMC,
> First of all as everyone else has already said, your earrings and bracelet are beautiful. I love them! Second, I read your story in total confusion. I don't understand what this SA was trying to accomplish here!? It's not as if they need to play this game, as there are really very few pieces that are difficult to get! This sounds like a very bad mixture of sheer incompetence, rudeness, and really bad customer service skills. So sorry this was your experience, but I have to say I don't think you should take it personally. I'm amazed that this SA is able to keep her job if this is the kind of customer experience she provides!




Hopingoneday, it's so good to here from you!  Normally I would have said - maybe she was having a really off day. Maybe she was distracted with a personal issue, and maybe that is true. However, I have purchased items from her before, and this was completely different. I am searching for an explanation - the only one I can come up with is that there were so many shoppers/tourists in Beverly Hills that week that someone else got there first. That would even be fine- just be honest. In the meantime I will be looking for a new SA.
Thanks again Hopingoneday!


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> After malachite came letter wood...them of course gray mop.


 
TGG, you need to clear your inbox


----------



## einseine

birkin10600 said:


> I've been looking for LE pendant in either carnelian or gray mop in rose gold. I finally found one carnelian pendant in eBay that was reasonably priced. I hope I got the right shade of red that will compliment my skin tone. What do you think lovely ladies? Here are some of the photos.



Congrats!!  Looks great on you!  I love my 2014 LE pendant, so have been searching for the previous pendants, but normally they are priced more than the original prices...  You are lucky!


----------



## birkin10600

PennyD2911 said:


> OMGosh that is gorgeous!! It looks beautiful on you.
> I love the shade of red and the little diamond is such a nice touch on the LE pendants.  Congrats on a perfect find!


Thank you! I am happy that you love the shade of red i got.


stylemechanel said:


> Beautiful birkin!! Such a great color of carnelian!!!


Thank You.. I appreciate it. 


cung said:


> It's truly a beauty. You make want to get either LE carnelian or grey mop pendant  the diamond in the center really makes the carnelian "pops"


Thank you!  It's my first time seeing a LE carnelian pendant irl. i am happy that i got the right color of red. I wore it to work today and i got many compliments to people that don't even know the brand. 


BBC said:


> Love love love! It's gorgeous and suits you perfectly!!!


Thank you BBC for your kind and lovely comment! 


PhoenixH said:


> This looks absolutely amazing on you! And it's the kind of red I love! &#10084;&#65039; Congrats on your new purchase!


Thank You .. I really appreciate your lovely compliment...Happy that you also love the red shade of my carnelian pendant. Big Hugs to you..!!!


einseine said:


> Congrats!!  Looks great on you!  I love my 2014 LE pendant, so have been searching for the previous pendants, but normally they are priced more than the original prices...  You are lucky!


Thank you einseine!  I love your LE gray mop too, i saw one listed in ebay but the price is a bit high. Hope we can find more LE pendant in the near future that are reasonably price. I love the little diamond in the center, it makes the pendant look special!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> TGG, you need to clear your inbox



Done&#128521;


----------



## Nieniechu

Hi ladies, my first time posting here! But I have always enjoyed looking at all your nice collections!! Here's my first 10 motif necklace. I love chalcedony!


----------



## bags to die for

Love!


----------



## ChaneLisette

Nieniechu said:


> Hi ladies, my first time posting here! But I have always enjoyed looking at all your nice collections!! Here's my first 10 motif necklace. I love chalcedony!



Gorgeous chalcedony! Enjoy!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Nieniechu said:


> Hi ladies, my first time posting here! But I have always enjoyed looking at all your nice collections!! Here's my first 10 motif necklace. I love chalcedony!




Beautiful!


----------



## dialv

Nieniechu said:


> Hi ladies, my first time posting here! But I have always enjoyed looking at all your nice collections!! Here's my first 10 motif necklace. I love chalcedony!


Love this!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Nieniechu said:


> Hi ladies, my first time posting here! But I have always enjoyed looking at all your nice collections!! Here's my first 10 motif necklace. I love chalcedony!



So pretty! I love how yours has an almost violet hue.


----------



## kimber418

Nieniechu said:


> Hi ladies, my first time posting here! But I have always enjoyed looking at all your nice collections!! Here's my first 10 motif necklace. I love chalcedony!





So Beautiful!  Did you purchase this at a boutique?  I was wondering if they are starting to make chalcedony once again.


----------



## Jinsun

Ladies....each piece have their own serial no right?  No 2 numbers the same?  I ask because there is a seller on eBay with a vintage carnelian pendant. On large purchases I always double check the seller.  I check the feedback and previously sold items. Seller has sold 2 vintage carnelian and 1 vintage onyx. All pieces have the same serial number.


----------



## birkin10600

Nieniechu said:


> Hi ladies, my first time posting here! But I have always enjoyed looking at all your nice collections!! Here's my first 10 motif necklace. I love chalcedony!



Wow! Stunning necklace!


----------



## perleegirl

Nieniechu said:


> Hi ladies, my first time posting here! But I have always enjoyed looking at all your nice collections!! Here's my first 10 motif necklace. I love chalcedony!




So pretty! Nice choice.


----------



## diamondsr4ever

Hi ladies! I was thinking of getting the 5motif rg when my friend goes to Paris few weeks from now, was wondering how long do u have to wait to get the links shortened? I'm thinking 1". Thank you so much for all the help![emoji3]


----------



## einseine

Jinsun said:


> Ladies....each piece have their own serial no right?  No 2 numbers the same?  I ask because there is a seller on eBay with a vintage carnelian pendant. On large purchases I always double check the seller.  I check the feedback and previously sold items. Seller has sold 2 vintage carnelian and 1 vintage onyx. All pieces have the same serial number.



Hi, Jinsun!!!  3 vintage pieces have the same number???
  Each piece has its own serial no. and certificate card, I think.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> After malachite came letter wood...them of course gray mop.




Thx TGG[emoji4]


----------



## einseine

Nieniechu said:


> Hi ladies, my first time posting here! But I have always enjoyed looking at all your nice collections!! Here's my first 10 motif necklace. I love chalcedony!



Congrats!!!  Very nice!!!  You got a beautiful one, I think.
The one I tried on last year was very white and plain....


----------



## PennyD2911

Nieniechu said:


> Hi ladies, my first time posting here! But I have always enjoyed looking at all your nice collections!! Here's my first 10 motif necklace. I love chalcedony!




Beautiful!!


----------



## einseine

> Thank you einseine!  I love your LE gray mop too, i saw one listed in ebay but the price is a bit high. Hope we can find more LE pendant in the near future that are reasonably price. I love the little diamond in the center, it makes the pendant look special!



Yes!  I love the solid gold back, too!


----------



## Jinsun

einseine said:


> Hi, Jinsun!!!  3 vintage pieces have the same number???
> 
> Each piece has its own serial no. and certificate card, I think.




I thought so too but wasn't certain. It's scary buying on eBay.....


----------



## ChaneLisette

diamondsr4ever said:


> Hi ladies! I was thinking of getting the 5motif rg when my friend goes to Paris few weeks from now, was wondering how long do u have to wait to get the links shortened? I'm thinking 1". Thank you so much for all the help![emoji3]




I have had a few 5-motif bracelets shortened. It usually takes about 2 weeks to get it back but they can rush it if you need it faster.


----------



## ChaneLisette

Jinsun said:


> I thought so too but wasn't certain. It's scary buying on eBay.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2947255
> View attachment 2947256




I am starting to get really good spotting fakes on ebay. It is unfortunate there are so many.


----------



## diamondsr4ever

Oh thank you so much for replying! [emoji8]


----------



## einseine

Jinsun said:


> I thought so too but wasn't certain. It's scary buying on eBay.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2947255
> View attachment 2947256




It is really scary.  A blank certificate card can be made easily.  And these sellers always hide the boutique name/stamp.  I will never buy jewelry pieces on eBay...


----------



## Jinsun

ChaneLisette said:


> I am starting to get really good spotting fakes on ebay. It is unfortunate there are so many.







einseine said:


> It is really scary.  A blank certificate card can be made easily.  And these sellers always hide the boutique name/stamp.  I will never buy jewelry pieces on eBay...




Each chain had the serial number too!  It's not just the certificate. I wonder if I should say the sellers name to warn members?

It is the same numbers right?  My eyes aren't playing tricks on me?! Lol


----------



## einseine

Jinsun said:


> I thought so too but wasn't certain. It's scary buying on eBay.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2947255
> View attachment 2947256





Jinsun said:


> Each chain had the serial number too!  It's not just the certificate. I wonder if I should say the sellers name to warn members?
> 
> It is the same numbers right?  My eyes aren't playing tricks on me?! Lol



JB583398.  Both hand written numbers look similar.


----------



## 123Isabella

NYCGIRLY said:


> My SA in Paris said they are raising the prices April 1st...can anyone confirm if this is true?



Yes, prices across Europe rose today.  Wish it were just an April fools' joke.  But then again, their steady price increases really are a joke...at least to me.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Jinsun said:


> Each chain had the serial number too!  It's not just the certificate. I wonder if I should say the sellers name to warn members?
> 
> It is the same numbers right?  My eyes aren't playing tricks on me?! Lol



You can always request additional photos showing the serial numbers on the actual piece. There are reputable sellers out there but you have to be careful.  If you are intetested in the piece you should contact the seller and question that serial number.


----------



## pedsdds

Nieniechu said:


> Hi ladies, my first time posting here! But I have always enjoyed looking at all your nice collections!! Here's my first 10 motif necklace. I love chalcedony!




[emoji170] chalcedony!! this piece is exquisite, congrats!


----------



## birkin10600

texasgirliegirl said:


> You can always request additional photos showing the serial numbers on the actual piece. There are reputable sellers out there but you have to be careful.  If you are intetested in the piece you should contact the seller and question that serial number.


 
tgg, I got my LE pendant in eBay, I hope it's the real one. Now i'm worried?


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> You can always request additional photos showing the serial numbers on the actual piece. There are reputable sellers out there but you have to be careful.  If you are intetested in the piece you should contact the seller and question that serial number.



Hi TGG!  How can we check the serial number is the real thing?  In this case, both the actual piece and the certificate may be fake with matching serial numbers.  Can we ask the store that issues the certificate to check the serial number on their database?


----------



## Blingaddict

Nieniechu said:


> Hi ladies, my first time posting here! But I have always enjoyed looking at all your nice collections!! Here's my first 10 motif necklace. I love chalcedony!


Gorgeous. Enjoy.. By far the most beautiful stone from vca


----------



## Jinsun

einseine said:


> Hi TGG!  How can we check the serial number is the real thing?  In this case, both the actual piece and the certificate may be fake with matching serial numbers.  Can we ask the store that issues the certificate to check the serial number on their database?








Hard to see but both chains have same number. 

I guess you could go to VCA to have it authenticated for a fee. But I read some not so good instances.

Plus that's hard for some pple not near a boutique. 

I bought a pair of perlee hoops on eBay and now I am second guessing myself.


----------



## ChaneLisette

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 2947523
> View attachment 2947524
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to see but both chains have same number.
> 
> I guess you could go to VCA to have it authenticated for a fee. But I read some not so good instances.
> 
> Plus that's hard for some pple not near a boutique.
> 
> I bought a pair of perlee hoops on eBay and now I am second guessing myself.




The font is different on these compared to authentic ones. There is also repeatedly the same boutique name on the fake ones. Certain items seem more commonly faked too, mostly vintage alhambra pieces and the Perlée clover bracelet. I would not be too concerned with your hoops but you could have them authenticated if you were really concerned.


----------



## HeidiDavis

PennyD2911 said:


> For those of you interested in the new release of the Magic Single Motif Pendant - - -
> I saw today they are listed on the website with the exception of the onyx.
> They are suppose to be available on April 6th.  I'm wondering if onyx will be a delayed release???
> I'm glad to have chosen MOP this time. [emoji4]






The onyx is finally listed as well this morning!  I think all of them are featured...for now at least, until the site acts up again!


----------



## einseine

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 2947523
> View attachment 2947524
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to see but both chains have same number.
> 
> I guess you could go to VCA to have it authenticated for a fee. But I read some not so good instances.
> 
> Plus that's hard for some pple not near a boutique.
> 
> I bought a pair of perlee hoops on eBay and now I am second guessing myself.




Yes, they are same number.  So, in this case, everything may be fake.  There may be actual piece with this serial number and they are making copies.

I did not know that VCA provides such a service!  Good!  Or, bring it to the boutique for engraving or polishing???  But, you need to be near the boutique.  Perhaps, buying from the consignment store would be safer..


----------



## Candice0985

HeidiDavis said:


> Good Morning, Ladies!
> 
> 
> I just got an email from my SA.  As some of you have already said, the launch for the new pieces is April 6th.  She also said that there were some new Sweets coming but that those designs haven't even been announced to the boutiques yet.  Not sure what to make of any of that but wanted to share.



new sweets!?!!?!? omg. I hope it's diamond pave


----------



## Candice0985

birkin10600 said:


> tgg, I got my LE pendant in eBay, I hope it's the real one. Now i'm worried?



hopefully your LE is real, I know they are out there....I sold my LE on ebay recently  maybe you bought mine!?


----------



## dialv

Candice0985 said:


> new sweets!?!!?!? omg. I hope it's diamond pave


That would be great!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> Hi TGG!  How can we check the serial number is the real thing?  In this case, both the actual piece and the certificate may be fake with matching serial numbers.  Can we ask the store that issues the certificate to check the serial number on their database?



I'm am not an expert in this area. Perhaps post the photos in the authentication thread on Tpf? Also, check the feedback and see what pieces have sold in the past. Sometimes sellers make mistakes and forget to change their listing titles. In this case the seller might have been sloppy and changed the item photo only. 
I watch/ track the auctions for fun but I don't have much experience buying on eBay and I have never sold anything.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> It is really scary.  A blank certificate card can be made easily.  And these sellers always hide the boutique name/stamp.  I will never buy jewelry pieces on eBay...



Sometimes this is the only way to find rare or retired pieces. There are reputable sellers that are actually jewelry stores that also list items on eBay. Oak gem comes to mind although I've never dealt with them.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ChaneLisette said:


> I am starting to get really good spotting fakes on ebay. It is unfortunate there are so many.


Me, too!
I always report those items....


----------



## stylemechanel

Nieniechu said:


> Hi ladies, my first time posting here! But I have always enjoyed looking at all your nice collections!! Here's my first 10 motif necklace. I love chalcedony!



So beautiful Nieniechu! I love that you can see the variation in color - makes the chalcedony so pretty!


----------



## Harpertoo

I was at the boutique in Genève this morning and all the SAs were wearing the new magic pendants.
they looked lovely.
I look forward to seeing the new sweets, but I need to wear what I have.
I selected a PG 20 motif and my goal is to wear it daily for the next year.....a personal challenge!


----------



## happibug

Harpertoo said:


> I was at the boutique in Genève this morning and all the SAs were wearing the new magic pendants.
> 
> they looked lovely.
> 
> I look forward to seeing the new sweets, but I need to wear what I have.
> 
> I selected a PG 20 motif and my goal is to wear it daily for the next year.....a personal challenge!


Very beautiful!

I have really enjoyed reading about VCA and seeing everyone's lovely pieces! Here is my first VCA piece! I'm very happy with it, I wanted something small & classic that can go with everything, and I wear white metals, so I went with the vintage Alhambra in wg/mop. It was a lovely experience to get it!


----------



## Nieniechu

Hi ladies, I don't know how to multi quote. Thank you all for your kind words


----------



## PennyD2911

happibug said:


> Very beautiful!
> 
> I have really enjoyed reading about VCA and seeing everyone's lovely pieces! Here is my first VCA piece! I'm very happy with it, I wanted something small & classic that can go with everything, and I wear white metals, so I went with the vintage Alhambra in wg/mop. It was a lovely experience to get it!
> View attachment 2947688




Congratulations, it's lovely!


----------



## Nieniechu

kimber418 said:


> So Beautiful!  Did you purchase this at a boutique?  I was wondering if they are starting to make chalcedony once again.



I bought it at a boutique in HK. All stones are available except turquoise.


----------



## PennyD2911

Harpertoo said:


> I was at the boutique in Genève this morning and all the SAs were wearing the new magic pendants.
> 
> they looked lovely.
> 
> I look forward to seeing the new sweets, but I need to wear what I have.
> 
> I selected a PG 20 motif and my goal is to wear it daily for the next year.....a personal challenge!




Beautiful ~ Enjoy!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Harpertoo said:


> I was at the boutique in Genève this morning and all the SAs were wearing the new magic pendants.
> 
> they looked lovely.
> 
> I look forward to seeing the new sweets, but I need to wear what I have.
> 
> I selected a PG 20 motif and my goal is to wear it daily for the next year.....a personal challenge!




This is stunning on you! Enjoy!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

HeidiDavis said:


> The onyx is finally listed as well this morning!  I think all of them are featured...for now at least, until the site acts up again!




The website has not been working correctly for days!


----------



## Coconuts40

Nieniechu said:


> Hi ladies, my first time posting here! But I have always enjoyed looking at all your nice collections!! Here's my first 10 motif necklace. I love chalcedony!



This is absolutely stunning, enjoy!


----------



## Coconuts40

Harpertoo said:


> I was at the boutique in Genève this morning and all the SAs were wearing the new magic pendants.
> they looked lovely.
> I look forward to seeing the new sweets, but I need to wear what I have.
> I selected a PG 20 motif and my goal is to wear it daily for the next year.....a personal challenge!



Great choice.  This looks absolutely gorgeous on you!


----------



## Coconuts40

I have really enjoyed reading about VCA and seeing everyone's lovely pieces! Here is my first VCA piece! I'm very happy with it, I wanted something small & classic that can go with everything, and I wear white metals, so I went with the vintage Alhambra in wg/mop. It was a lovely experience to get it! 
View attachment 2947688

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

Very pretty.  You will get a lot of wear with a single pendant.  Enjoy!


----------



## Coconuts40

stylemechanel said:


> Thank you *Kimber*, *TGG*, *PhoenixH[/B,] BBC, and Natalie. I appreciate your thoughts on these two pieces. I am still relatively new at VCA ( less than a year) and I am not as familiar as I am sure most of you are. I have two more weeks so no rush, I still have time to think about it.
> 
> TGG, I had to laugh at your "bad juju" comments. You know if I believed in 'sageing" I would so do it.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a terrible story Natalie j, I am so sorry.
> 
> Here is my story: I had two weeks of email and telephone conversations with my SA (remember I am still relatively new to VCA - and as of yet nowhere near VIP status).  I confirmed with her that she had the pieces I wanted on hold and I would be there the next day.  I get there, she has the bracelet (5 motif in carnelian) but not the matching ear clips. She says that 5 minutes before closing the night before, someone took them out of her hold and shipped them to another boutique before I got there,  which was before noon. We talked about how disappointed I was, she understood but said there was nothing she could do. I asked her to check inventory. She said no inventory. I asked to see the malachite bracelet and ear clips. She says there is no bracelet or ear clips in the store. I ask her to re-check. She repeats that there is nothing in malachite and she checks inventory again. Then as I was ready to walk out the store, all of a sudden she says wait, let me check if the delivery truck has arrived. She comes back, yes it has, there is nothing there - no carnelian, no malachite. I start to say  thank  you anyway, realizing I could call my SA in Vegas. She says "wait a minute  just let me check one more time".  She magically comes back with the carnelian ear clips (which are lack luster) and both the malachite bracelet and ear clips, which she says were at the very very bottom of the delivery box. Then she tells me she is now holding only one of two malachite bracelets in the country. I'm thinking - does she think I am that naive?  I buy them and she has the bracelet shortened. I come back three days later to pick up the bracelet - she is waiting for me with flowers, macaroons, champagne or wine, and  a book about Van Cleef and Arpels. She asks if I would like to try on anything in the boutique - and she means anything including the jewels that the celebrities  wear to the Oscars.   I think that says it all.  ullhair:
> 
> The lesson learned: find a new SA at home and try Vegas first. That experience was no fun and shopping should be fun.
> 
> Btw, I have been a VVIP client at Chanel for the last 12 years. I know this game when they want to hold something for a bigger client.
> 
> edited to say: I know this game gets played at every luxury store, but if you are going to play it stick to your story. Please!*


*

Hi Stylemechanel,

I am sorry to hear about how you were treated.  NO one should be treated poorly, or judged one way or another while making any purchase.  I walk around VERY casual and often purchase my VCA wearing sneakers and jeans.  My job is such that I am extremely casual during the day, and this should not affect how you are treated, but it does.  My very first VCA experience with a SA was not pleasant.  However in Toronto, I can only purchase it from one boutique.  I never wanted to purchase from him again, but I learned to let it go, and now he is good to me...I guess I had to 'prove' myself to him    As everyone has said, if you just cannot wear the earrings because they are associated with the bad experience, then return them.  However, with time, if it is possible to laugh it off and lesson learned to find a new associate, then I would keep them.  They are truly beautiful!  Let us know what you decide*


----------



## perleegirl

For those ladies that own any Perlee bracelet, have you ever noticed that the shape varies from piece to piece? Did you have to try a few on when choosing? I have been told by VCA that all the molds are the same for all colors of gold, and I know that I am a bit OCD, so just wondering if anyone else has ever observed differences.


----------



## einseine

Candice0985 said:


> hopefully your LE is real, I know they are out there....I sold my LE on ebay recently  maybe you bought mine!?



Candice!!!  Really???  I thought you loved it!!!  And you were my direct enabler!!!  But, you have a plan and you don't like having a piece which you don't wear a lot.


----------



## Candice0985

einseine said:


> Candice!!!  Really???  I thought you loved it!!!  And you were my direct enabler!!!  But, you have a plan and you don't like having a piece which you don't wear a lot.




Lol it's absolutely gorgeous! And looks amazing on you. I felt I needed to add another inch for it to be comfortable, I stopped wearing it and after a while decided someone that missed out the first time would enjoy it more than I was. 

I recently bought this and feel it's more "me" 

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...rch=1&origin=search&searchkeyword=Cobblestone


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> I'm am not an expert in this area. Perhaps post the photos in the authentication thread on Tpf? Also, check the feedback and see what pieces have sold in the past. Sometimes sellers make mistakes and forget to change their listing titles. In this case the seller might have been sloppy and changed the item photo only.
> I watch/ track the auctions for fun but I don't have much experience buying on eBay and I have never sold anything.





texasgirliegirl said:


> Sometimes this is the only way to find rare or retired pieces. There are reputable sellers that are actually jewelry stores that also list items on eBay. Oak gem comes to mind although I've never dealt with them.



Thanks, tgg!!  I am sorry to say this, but the authentication thread would not help much.  No one can tell if its real thing or not from the pics any way.  If the seller has a good return policy and you can ask VCA for authentication, not risky at all.  I have been just searching for the holiday season pendants in the past for fun!!  I am not planning to purchase any piece on ebay.  Thanks!


----------



## einseine

Harpertoo said:


> I was at the boutique in Genève this morning and all the SAs were wearing the new magic pendants.
> they looked lovely.
> I look forward to seeing the new sweets, but I need to wear what I have.
> I selected a PG 20 motif and my goal is to wear it daily for the next year.....a personal challenge!



Looks great on you!!!  I love my 2X10 motif in PG!!!!


----------



## einseine

Candice0985 said:


> Lol it's absolutely gorgeous! And looks amazing on you. I felt I needed to add another inch for it to be comfortable, I stopped wearing it and after a while decided someone that missed out the first time would enjoy it more than I was.
> 
> I recently bought this and feel it's more "me"
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...rch=1&origin=search&searchkeyword=Cobblestone



Oh, Candice this is absolutely nice!!!  I love Cobblestone collection.  But, do they have this oval one now???  I have never seen it.  I know only the round one!  I agree.  The cobblestone one is more "you."  And, many more people are wearing VCA pendants....


----------



## stylemechanel

Harpertoo said:


> I was at the boutique in Genève this morning and all the SAs were wearing the new magic pendants.
> they looked lovely.
> I look forward to seeing the new sweets, but I need to wear what I have.
> I selected a PG 20 motif and my goal is to wear it daily for the next year.....a personal challenge!



That is beautiful on you Hapertoo! Perfect for your skin tone - really makes it sparkle.


----------



## stylemechanel

happibug said:


> Very beautiful!
> 
> I have really enjoyed reading about VCA and seeing everyone's lovely pieces! Here is my first VCA piece! I'm very happy with it, I wanted something small & classic that can go with everything, and I wear white metals, so I went with the vintage Alhambra in wg/mop. It was a lovely experience to get it!
> View attachment 2947688



Congratulations Happibug! It is a beautiful piece of mop.


----------



## stylemechanel

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Stylemechanel,
> 
> I am sorry to hear about how you were treated.  NO one should be treated poorly, or judged one way or another while making any purchase.  I walk around VERY casual and often purchase my VCA wearing sneakers and jeans.  My job is such that I am extremely casual during the day, and this should not affect how you are treated, but it does.  My very first VCA experience with a SA was not pleasant.  However in Toronto, I can only purchase it from one boutique.  I never wanted to purchase from him again, but I learned to let it go, and now he is good to me...I guess I had to 'prove' myself to him    As everyone has said, if you just cannot wear the earrings because they are associated with the bad experience, then return them.  However, with time, if it is possible to laugh it off and lesson learned to find a new associate, then I would keep them.  They are truly beautiful!  Let us know what you decide




Thank you Coconuts.  I am sorry about your first  expierence - you are right it should not happen to anyone. The funny part was that the tourists were dresses more shabbily than me and this SA has had a few purchases from me so it wasn't like she didn't know me. 

I have time to look for a new SA locally. I have decided to make my next purchase in May at the Vegas location. The SA there was my original SA with VCA. She made the experience so much fun that I will go back to her.  The bonus to that - I am making it a girls weekend too.  There are so many SAs at my local store that I am sure I will find the right one. Thanks again!


----------



## Metrowestmama

Just picked up a new-to-me Perlee ring for a fabulous resale price. I so love it. Can't wait to get other sizes to stack with it at some point.


----------



## kimber418

Metrowestmama said:


> Just picked up a new-to-me Perlee ring for a fabulous resale price. I so love it. Can't wait to get other sizes to stack with it at some point.



So pretty!


----------



## smartsoh

perleegirl said:


> For those ladies that own any Perlee bracelet, have you ever noticed that the shape varies from piece to piece? Did you have to try a few on when choosing? I have been told by VCA that all the molds are the same for all colors of gold, and I know that I am a bit OCD, so just wondering if anyone else has ever observed differences.


Hi! Because VCA pieces are hand made, the shape does varies. I have a YG Perlee Bracelet and I realised it is not a exact oval shape, not like Cartier Love bracelet.


----------



## Mutiny

Yes that's true. I was at vendome the other day and most of the items had 2 price tags (old & new) preparing for the price increase on April 1. My SA told me that there was a line outside most of the day (which is very rare) because people were rushing to buy before the increase.


----------



## barbie444

Did the prices in Europe just go up? I have been looking at some vintage alhambra earrings and they look like they went up recently I am going to Europe and was hoping to get it for less. Is VCA harmonizing like Chanel.


----------



## kimber418

Harpertoo said:


> I was at the boutique in Genève this morning and all the SAs were wearing the new magic pendants.
> they looked lovely.
> I look forward to seeing the new sweets, but I need to wear what I have.
> I selected a PG 20 motif and my goal is to wear it daily for the next year.....a personal challenge!



Harpertoo,

Your new PG 20 Motif is stunning.   It looks great on you.  I love that you are going to wear it daily for a year.  Good luck!


----------



## birkin10600

Candice0985 said:


> hopefully your LE is real, I know they are out there....I sold my LE on ebay recently  maybe you bought mine!?



It would have been better if I bought it from you Candice then i am for sure that it's authentic. Here's more photos of the LE carnelian pendant.


----------



## stylemechanel

Metrowestmama said:


> Just picked up a new-to-me Perlee ring for a fabulous resale price. I so love it. Can't wait to get other sizes to stack with it at some point.



 Congrats metrowestmama!


----------



## Coconuts40

birkin10600 said:


> It would have been better if I bought it from you Candice then i am for sure that it's authentic. Here's more photos of the LE carnelian pendant.



This looks authentic to me.  It's beautiful.


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> Thank you Coconuts.  I am sorry about your first  expierence - you are right it should not happen to anyone. The funny part was that the tourists were dresses more shabbily than me and this SA has had a few purchases from me so it wasn't like she didn't know me.
> 
> 
> 
> I have time to look for a new SA locally. I have decided to make my next purchase in May at the Vegas location. The SA there was my original SA with VCA. She made the experience so much fun that I will go back to her.  The bonus to that - I am making it a girls weekend too.  There are so many SAs at my local store that I am sure I will find the right one. Thanks again!




Congrats!


----------



## happibug

PennyD2911 said:


> Congratulations, it's lovely!





Coconuts40 said:


> Very pretty.  You will get a lot of wear with a single pendant.  Enjoy!





stylemechanel said:


> Congratulations Happibug! It is a beautiful piece of mop.



Thank you all so much!


----------



## stylemechanel

PennyD2911 said:


> Congrats!



Thank you PennyD!


----------



## 123Isabella

birkin10600 said:


> It would have been better if I bought it from you Candice then i am for sure that it's authentic. Here's more photos of the LE carnelian pendant.



It looks completely authentic to me as well.  Here's a close-up of one of my pendants, and your chain, clasp, and "o" ring look exactly the same.  

It's really beautiful, by the way, and I hope you enjoy it, worry-free!


----------



## Candice0985

birkin10600 said:


> It would have been better if I bought it from you Candice then i am for sure that it's authentic. Here's more photos of the LE carnelian pendant.



it looks authentic to me, it's beautiful. enjoy it!


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Here are my new WG Frivole earrings.

I initially went to try 2 or 3 motifs Magic Alhambra but found they are too big and heavy for me. These are perfect everyday earrings!

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Jinsun

I just ordered my magic long necklace in onyx. It's only $5300 but pearl is $5600. I double checked online and its $5300 too.  Wonder why it's cheaper than pearl. I figured it'll be same price


----------



## Jinsun

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Here are my new WG Frivole earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> I initially went to try 2 or 3 motifs Magic Alhambra but found they are too big and heavy for me. These are perfect everyday earrings!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!




Perfect!  I have yg and I love them. Enjoy


----------



## 123Isabella

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Here are my new WG Frivole earrings.
> 
> I initially went to try 2 or 3 motifs Magic Alhambra but found they are too big and heavy for me. These are perfect everyday earrings!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



Your earrings are simply gorgeous and I'm sure you're going to really enjoy them!  I have them in yellow gold and love them, but it's tempting to get them in white gold as well, though, for variety, I might save up for the smaller pave version.   I'm becoming an VCA earrings junkie.  Yikes.


----------



## fashion_junky

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Here are my new WG Frivole earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> I initially went to try 2 or 3 motifs Magic Alhambra but found they are too big and heavy for me. These are perfect everyday earrings!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!




They are beautiful!! Congrats!!


----------



## PennyD2911

Jinsun said:


> I just ordered my magic long necklace in onyx. It's only $5300 but pearl is $5600. I double checked online and its $5300 too.  Wonder why it's cheaper than pearl. I figured it'll be same price




I thought that odd also.  I'm getting the MOP and in my other VCA pieces
Onyx and MOP were the same price.


----------



## einseine

PennyD2911 said:


> I thought that odd also.  I'm getting the MOP and in my other VCA pieces
> Onyx and MOP were the same price.



Onyx is 5150 and MOP, 4900 in the euro zone.
Both are 575000 yen in Japan.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Jinsun said:


> I just ordered my magic long necklace in onyx. It's only $5300 but pearl is $5600. I double checked online and its $5300 too.  Wonder why it's cheaper than pearl. I figured it'll be same price



You are going to love these!!


----------



## Jinsun

PennyD2911 said:


> I thought that odd also.  I'm getting the MOP and in my other VCA pieces
> Onyx and MOP were the same price.




I've always seen mop and onyx at the same price so I thought it was odd too. I had my husband call back and make sure they weren't going to send me letter wood because I knew letter wood is $5300. 




einseine said:


> Onyx is 5150 and MOP, 4900 in the euro zone.
> Both are 575000 yen in Japan.




Hmm wonder why that is?




texasgirliegirl said:


> You are going to love these!!




Thank you. I can't wait!


----------



## PennyD2911

einseine said:


> Onyx is 5150 and MOP, 4900 in the euro zone.
> Both are 575000 yen in Japan.







Jinsun said:


> I've always seen mop and onyx at the same price so I thought it was odd too. I had my husband call back and make sure they weren't going to send me letter wood because I knew letter wood is $5300.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm wonder why that is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I can't wait!




This is crazy!! Why wouldn't they be the same price everywhere???


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Jinsun said:


> I've always seen mop and onyx at the same price so I thought it was odd too. I had my husband call back and make sure they weren't going to send me letter wood because I knew letter wood is $5300.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm wonder why that is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I can't wait!



They have had issues with the website all week. 
Perhaps it's a mistake?


----------



## Jinsun

Idk but the SA already charged my card $5300


----------



## sjunky13

perleegirl said:


> I love how spring brings new things...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2943365
> View attachment 2943366
> View attachment 2943367



Stunning!!

I have so much catching up to do !

Seems a lot of purchases I need to admire!


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> They have had issues with the website all week.
> 
> Perhaps it's a mistake?




I just looked at the website.  There must be a mistake on the MOP it's the same price as the carnelian, and carnelian is always more expensive.


----------



## sjunky13

birkin10600 said:


> I've been looking for LE pendant in either carnelian or gray mop in rose gold. I finally found one carnelian pendant in eBay that was reasonably priced. I hope I got the right shade of red that will compliment my skin tone. What do you think lovely ladies? Here are some of the photos.



Amazing on you! 
Looks perfect!


----------



## sjunky13

I need help, which Magic pendant to buy, Onyx or MOP?

I have both in 5 motif bracelets. Maybe MOP would show more? But onyx is my favorite as it is dramatic and elegant! 
I have been waiting over a year for this release!!  Please post your faves ladies. )


----------



## PennyD2911

sjunky13 said:


> I need help, which Magic pendant to buy, Onyx or MOP?
> 
> I have both in 5 motif bracelets. Maybe MOP would show more? But onyx is my favorite as it is dramatic and elegant!
> I have been waiting over a year for this release!!  Please post your faves ladies. )




I'm purchasing the MOP.  I love the onyx, but I have two 10 motif in onyx so for now MOP is a better choice. 
I love them all. I'm sure I'll get the onyx next. [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## sjunky13

PennyD2911 said:


> I'm purchasing the MOP.  I love the onyx, but I have two 10 motif in onyx so for now MOP is a better choice.
> I love them all. I'm sure I'll get the onyx next. [emoji4][emoji4]



Hi hun! I think MOP is great as it will pop against my colorful  and neutral tops. But I adore onyx !

Did you order from M?  Does he have them now? Can't wait to see your piece!  

Will you layer them? 10 motif onyx and magic mop is divine!  I need to see them in person I think before ordering.  
So many wants! LOL.


----------



## PennyD2911

sjunky13 said:


> Hi hun! I think MOP is great as it will pop against my colorful  and neutral tops. But I adore onyx !
> 
> Did you order from M?  Does he have them now? Can't wait to see your piece!
> 
> Will you layer them? 10 motif onyx and magic mop is divine!  I need to see them in person I think before ordering.
> So many wants! LOL.




Yes, I purchase all my VCA from Mitchell. He is such a sweetheart![emoji173]&#65039;

Yes, I do plan to layer the onyx and MOP. [emoji4]


----------



## sjunky13

PennyD2911 said:


> Yes, I purchase all my VCA from Mitchell. He is such a sweetheart![emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Yes, I do plan to layer the onyx and MOP. [emoji4]



 Oh have you thought about Perlee hoops to match ?  LOL!

I will call Mitchel tomm.


----------



## PennyD2911

sjunky13 said:


> Oh have you thought about Perlee hoops to match ?  LOL!
> 
> I will call Mitchel tomm.




Yes, call him, he'll be happy to help you![emoji4]


----------



## Jinsun

sjunky13 said:


> I need help, which Magic pendant to buy, Onyx or MOP?
> 
> I have both in 5 motif bracelets. Maybe MOP would show more? But onyx is my favorite as it is dramatic and elegant!
> I have been waiting over a year for this release!!  Please post your faves ladies. )




Sounds like ur leaning more towards the onyx!

I have mop 10 motif and 5 motif bracelet. I couldn't decide so DH chose one for me as a bday present. He went with onyx. 

My SIL says mop is more luxurious and onyx more chic. 

I've been wanting onyx 5 motif bracelet as well. Maybe that's next on my list. 

I can't wait to see which one others will purchase. 

Sjunky, aren't you one of the ladies that have just about everything VCA has released?


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Jinsun said:


> Perfect!  I have yg and I love them. Enjoy





123Isabella said:


> Your earrings are simply gorgeous and I'm sure you're going to really enjoy them!  I have them in yellow gold and love them, but it's tempting to get them in white gold as well, though, for variety, I might save up for the smaller pave version.   I'm becoming an VCA earrings junkie.  Yikes.





fashion_junky said:


> They are beautiful!! Congrats!!



Thank you so much! I really love them!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Jinsun said:


> I've always seen mop and onyx at the same price so I thought it was odd too. I had my husband call back and make sure they weren't going to send me letter wood because I knew letter wood is $5300.




Now THAT is super-confusing, because Letterwood is the least expensive - it always costs less than onyx/MOP.

Cannot wait to see all the pics of these pendants!!!! It may not be for me (and, heh heh, that can always change [emoji11][emoji445]) but I've seen some gorgeous layering looks and I know everyone will look faaaabulous!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I can't wait to see what you ladies decide. I don't think the pendant is for me ( yet) but you can probably justify just about any stone because they are all so pretty.  Which one to buy depends on what you currently have ( and adore). 
I see this as a statement piece due to its size. It really does make a statement. If I purchased one I would probably go with malachite which isn't even a new offering. Neimans used to have one with a lot of character and it was truly TDF. 
I can imagine some of you selecting more than one&#128516;
On another note, happy Easter and happy Passover to those who celebrate&#127799;&#127808;&#128048;


----------



## sbelle

Jinsun said:


> Idk but the SA already charged my card $5300




I think you must be lucky !!    

 I have had the same information sent to me by two VCA boutiques and an SA at NM and the onyx and white mop have been the same price-- $5,600--  in all three emails .  I've tried to copy part of the communication and attach it below


----------



## sjunky13

Jinsun said:


> Sounds like ur leaning more towards the onyx!
> 
> I have mop 10 motif and 5 motif bracelet. I couldn't decide so DH chose one for me as a bday present. He went with onyx.
> 
> My SIL says mop is more luxurious and onyx more chic.
> 
> I've been wanting onyx 5 motif bracelet as well. Maybe that's next on my list.
> 
> I can't wait to see which one others will purchase.
> 
> *Sjunky, aren't you one of the ladies that have just about everything VCA has released?*



I wish!!!! 
I do love Onyx, it is very chic and perfect!  You should get the bracelet, it was my first VCA purchase !


----------



## PennyD2911

sbelle said:


> I think you must be lucky !!
> 
> I have had the same information sent to me by two VCA boutiques and an SA at NM and the onyx and white mop have been the same price-- $5,600--  in all three emails .  I've tried to copy part of the communication and attach it below
> 
> View attachment 2949985




VCA must be having difficulty with pricing on their website, seems someone there is confused. [emoji1]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> VCA must be having difficulty with pricing on their website, seems someone there is confused. [emoji1]



Don't you wish that somebody up there would drop a zero or move a comma ( to the left)?&#128007;&#128030;&#127808;


----------



## diane m

Is anyone else having trouble with the VCA website?  I can only see a portion of what is available. For instance, if I click on rings, I get about 36 different rings and that is all.  I used to get many, many more.  I can't see any of the new pendants.  Any suggestions for me?
Thanks I  advance.


----------



## Junkenpo

texasgirliegirl said:


> Don't you wish that somebody up there would drop a zero or move a comma ( to the left)?&#128007;&#128030;&#127808;



I remember one of the first threads I read about VCA was someone posting about how they bought new old stock from a jewelry store that was closing and that it was over half off the retail... and that was back in 2007-2008 prices! 

I wish I could time travel and get some onyx earclips at those prices.


----------



## Florasun

Jinsun said:


> Sounds like ur leaning more towards the onyx!
> 
> I have mop 10 motif and 5 motif bracelet. I couldn't decide so DH chose one for me as a bday present. He went with onyx.
> 
> *My SIL says mop is more luxurious and onyx more chic.*
> 
> I've been wanting onyx 5 motif bracelet as well. Maybe that's next on my list.
> 
> I can't wait to see which one others will purchase.
> 
> Sjunky, aren't you one of the ladies that have just about everything VCA has released?



Well that makes it easier to choose. NOT!


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Don't you wish that somebody up there would drop a zero or move a comma ( to the left)?&#128007;&#128030;&#127808;



LOL - that would be great!&#128516;


----------



## PennyD2911

diane m said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with the VCA website?  I can only see a portion of what is available. For instance, if I click on rings, I get about 36 different rings and that is all.  I used to get many, many more.  I can't see any of the new pendants.  Any suggestions for me?
> Thanks I  advance.



There have been problems with the website for several days.


----------



## birkin10600

Coconuts40 said:


> This looks authentic to me.  It's beautiful.


Thank you dear! 



123Isabella said:


> It looks completely authentic to me as well.  Here's a close-up of one of my pendants, and your chain, clasp, and "o" ring look exactl
> 
> It's really beautiful, by the way, and I hope you enjoy it, worry-free!


  Omg! your pendant is beautiful!  Thank you!



Candice0985 said:


> it looks authentic to me, it's beautiful. enjoy it!


Thank you for giving a peace of mind about the authenticity! 



sjunky13 said:


> Amazing on you!
> Looks perfect!


Thank you for you kind comment!


----------



## birkin10600

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Here are my new WG Frivole earrings.
> 
> I initially went to try 2 or 3 motifs Magic Alhambra but found they are too big and heavy for me. These are perfect everyday earrings!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



This is a lovely earrings!  I have a pair but in yellow gold!


----------



## tbbbjb

Hello lovely ladies,

It was been a while since I posted or had a chance to visit and catching up with all of you and your beautiful pieces of wearable art.  Congratulations to everyone and may you enjoy them in health and happiness always!


----------



## tbbbjb

I could use a little help.  I have been collecting any and all VCA lapis photos to dream of one day that they will re-realease it in the vintage Alhambra.  I had 2 opportunitys to purchase the limited edition and passed because I really want a 10 or 20 motif all lapis necklace.  I know a couple of you own it and I was wondering if you can take a picture of what the lapis actually looks like.  I am trying to figure out if it is completely even colored blue with no dark and / or light blemishes?  Can you see any of the calcite or pyrite (I have seen a couple of pieces with this, so I think that is considered acceptable).  My true hope is that it has too many blemishes and I can stop lusting over it.  So, if you could help me out with taking some pictures of just the lapis part up close, I would be so very grateful.  Please do not forget to watermark your pictures as I would hate for them to show up on the 'bay.  You can also pm me if that makes you more comfortable.  Thank you in advance to any and everyone who can help me.  Written descriptions would help as well if you have been lucky enough to see on in person.  I have also looked through my 5 VCA books and come up empty handed.  If you made it this far thank you for reading my long post . Hope everyone of you has a GREAT evening, Good Passover and a HAPPY and FUN Easter!


----------



## Sparkledolll

tbbbjb said:


> I could use a little help.  I have been collecting any and all VCA lapis photos to dream of one day that they will re-realease it in the vintage Alhambra.  I had 2 opportunitys to purchase the limited edition and passed because I really want a 10 or 20 motif all lapis necklace.  I know a couple of you own it and I was wondering if you can take a picture of what the lapis actually looks like.  I am trying to figure out if it is completely even colored blue with no dark and / or light blemishes?  Can you see any of the calcite or pyrite (I have seen a couple of pieces with this, so I think that is considered acceptable).  My true hope is that it has too many blemishes and I can stop lusting over it.  So, if you could help me out with taking some pictures of just the lapis part up close, I would be so very grateful.  Please do not forget to watermark your pictures as I would hate for them to show up on the 'bay.  You can also pm me if that makes you more comfortable.  Thank you in advance to any and everyone who can help me.  Written descriptions would help as well if you have been lucky enough to see on in person.  I have also looked through my 5 VCA books and come up empty handed.  If you made it this far thank you for reading my long post . Hope everyone of you has a GREAT evening, Good Passover and a HAPPY and FUN Easter!




I don't know if this helps you at all but Place Vendome's exclusive is Blue porcelain vintage alhambra which is a dark blue and is quite similar in colour to lapis. I don't have any pictures but I'm sure one of the ladies here will. Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Notorious Pink

tbbbjb said:


> I could use a little help.  I have been collecting any and all VCA lapis photos to dream of one day that they will re-realease it in the vintage Alhambra.  I had 2 opportunitys to purchase the limited edition and passed because I really want a 10 or 20 motif all lapis necklace.  I know a couple of you own it and I was wondering if you can take a picture of what the lapis actually looks like.  I am trying to figure out if it is completely even colored blue with no dark and / or light blemishes?  Can you see any of the calcite or pyrite (I have seen a couple of pieces with this, so I think that is considered acceptable).  My true hope is that it has too many blemishes and I can stop lusting over it.  So, if you could help me out with taking some pictures of just the lapis part up close, I would be so very grateful.  Please do not forget to watermark your pictures as I would hate for them to show up on the 'bay.  You can also pm me if that makes you more comfortable.  Thank you in advance to any and everyone who can help me.  Written descriptions would help as well if you have been lucky enough to see on in person.  I have also looked through my 5 VCA books and come up empty handed.  If you made it this far thank you for reading my long post . Hope everyone of you has a GREAT evening, Good Passover and a HAPPY and FUN Easter!




Oh wow, I would also love to see pics of lapis! The few photos I have seen have not been very good (blurry, distant or poor lighting). It would be such a treasure to have some good shots!


----------



## tbbbjb

BBC said:


> Oh wow, I would also love to see pics of lapis! The few photos I have seen have not been very good (blurry, distant or poor lighting). It would be such a treasure to have some good shots!



Exactly!!!

So anyone out there, please show us your love of lapis lazuli


----------



## einseine

tbbbjb said:


> Exactly!!!
> 
> So anyone out there, please show us your love of lapis lazuli



I have searched for it and just found these.  The pics are very clear, you might have seen it, though.  I am not sure, but do you call gold? small dots on the surface blemish???  I don't think they are so bad.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> I have searched for it and just found these.  The pics are very clear, you might have seen it, though.  I am not sure, but do you call gold? small dots on the surface blemish???  I don't think they are so bad.



You can see the pyrite.


----------



## 123Isabella

So excited about my new frivole pave earrings that I've wanted for a very long time!   Here's a modeling shot...


----------



## 123Isabella

123Isabella said:


> So excited about my new frivole pave earrings that I've wanted for a very long time!   Here's a modeling shot...



OK, April fools!  I haven't actually received them yet and, although they're new for me, they have been "pre-loved".   But I can't wait to try them on!  

Thank you, TGG, yet again, for your unbelievably generous and invaluable help and support!!!  You are amazing!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

123isabella said:


> ok, april fools!  I haven't actually received them yet and, although they're new for me, they have been "pre-loved".   But i can't wait to try them on!
> 
> Thank you, tgg, yet again, for your unbelievably generous and invaluable help and support!!!  You are amazing!!!



&#9786;&#65039;&#128536;&#127799;&#127800;&#127802;


----------



## Coconuts40

123Isabella said:


> So excited about my new frivole pave earrings that I've wanted for a very long time!   Here's a modeling shot...




Oh Isabella congratulations on your purchase, so exciting!  They will look even better on you than they look on Jessica Alba
I have to say, these are amazing in WG!  They look just as great as they do in YG.
This is the problem with VCA, I want each and every item in both golds!


----------



## 123Isabella

I'm also super excited to have added to my collection, with the amazing assistance of TGG, a.k.a. The Blessed Enabler, these pre-loved beauties.  And my dear friend Jessica, with whom I share similar coloring, was kind enough to model their paper version, since they haven't arrived yet either!


----------



## 123Isabella

Coconuts40 said:


> Oh Isabella congratulations on your purchase, so exciting!  They will look even better on you than they look on Jessica Alba
> I have to say, these are amazing in WG!  They look just as great as they do in YG.
> This is the problem with VCA, I want each and every item in both golds!



Thank you so much, Coconut40, though I will be more than content if they look half (a quarter?) as good on me.  And I know just what you mean about the problem with VCA.  I need to work on downsizing my other jewelry brands to open up more room for VCA creations.  But then again, jewelry takes up so little space...


----------



## hopingoneday

tbbbjb said:


> I could use a little help.  I have been collecting any and all VCA lapis photos to dream of one day that they will re-realease it in the vintage Alhambra.  I had 2 opportunitys to purchase the limited edition and passed because I really want a 10 or 20 motif all lapis necklace.  I know a couple of you own it and I was wondering if you can take a picture of what the lapis actually looks like.  I am trying to figure out if it is completely even colored blue with no dark and / or light blemishes?  Can you see any of the calcite or pyrite (I have seen a couple of pieces with this, so I think that is considered acceptable).  My true hope is that it has too many blemishes and I can stop lusting over it.  So, if you could help me out with taking some pictures of just the lapis part up close, I would be so very grateful.  Please do not forget to watermark your pictures as I would hate for them to show up on the 'bay.  You can also pm me if that makes you more comfortable.  Thank you in advance to any and everyone who can help me.  Written descriptions would help as well if you have been lucky enough to see on in person.  I have also looked through my 5 VCA books and come up empty handed.  If you made it this far thank you for reading my long post . Hope everyone of you has a GREAT evening, Good Passover and a HAPPY and FUN Easter!



I'm out of town but will post when I get home next week. I have both lapis and a porcelain piece, so will photograph them side-by-side so you can see the difference in the blues as well.   

If you can't wait and want to search the thread, I'm pretty sure that I posted a photo of the lapis necklace in the past.


----------



## mikeyta

today is my birthday,
I am going to wear this top with my new necklace and a pair of lotus earrings


----------



## CATEYES

mikeyta said:


> today is my birthday,
> I am going to wear this top with my new necklace and a pair of lotus earrings



Happy Birthday mikeyta!!! You will certainly be the envy of all the ladies with this ensemble Love to death the lapis!!!! And the lotus earrings are everything!!


----------



## 123Isabella

mikeyta said:


> today is my birthday,
> I am going to wear this top with my new necklace and a pair of lotus earrings




Happy Birthday!!!! Your outfit is perfect -- love the combination of earrings with your necklace!  Have a fun celebration!!!


----------



## einseine

mikeyta said:


> today is my birthday,
> I am going to wear this top with my new necklace and a pair of lotus earrings



Happy birthday mikeyta!!!  They are both so gorgeous....


----------



## birkin10600

mikeyta said:


> today is my birthday,
> I am going to wear this top with my new necklace and a pair of lotus earrings



Happy Birthday! Stunning necklace.... Have a blast!


----------



## PhoenixH

mikeyta said:


> today is my birthday,
> I am going to wear this top with my new necklace and a pair of lotus earrings



Happy birthday Mikeyta! &#128144; Have a great day and Rock all your lovely VCA! Cute tee too &#128521;


----------



## PhoenixH

123Isabella said:


> OK, April fools!  I haven't actually received them yet and, although they're new for me, they have been "pre-loved".   But I can't wait to try them on!
> 
> Thank you, TGG, yet again, for your unbelievably generous and invaluable help and support!!!  You are amazing!!![/QUOTE
> 
> Yay congrats! So excited for you and do post your gorgeous modeling photos soon! &#128536;


----------



## cung

mikeyta said:


> today is my birthday,
> I am going to wear this top with my new necklace and a pair of lotus earrings



Happy Birthday mikeyta! You will look so fabulous...


----------



## sbelle

Jinsun said:


> Idk but the SA already charged my card $5300




I've been out of town this week so haven't been able to keep up with this thread, so maybe this was resolved-- sorry if I am repeating old news.   I talked to one of my VCA boutique SA's to ask about this discrepancy in price and was told the price of the mop and onyx are now both $5,300 --  which is not what was on the VCA communication that was sent out by tmy SA's earlier.  I am thrilled!  It is not often that the price is less than initially told!!

So *Jinsun's* SA was the right one!    

And unlike *Jinsun's* SA mine already charged me $5,600.


----------



## Jinsun

sbelle said:


> I've been out of town this week so haven't been able to keep up with this thread, so maybe this was resolved-- sorry if I am repeating old news.   I talked to one of my VCA boutique SA's to ask about this discrepancy in price and was told the price of the mop and onyx are now both $5,300 --  which is not what was on the VCA communication that was sent out by tmy SA's earlier.  I am thrilled!  It is not often that the price is less than initially told!!
> 
> 
> 
> So *Jinsun's* SA was the right one!
> 
> 
> 
> And unlike *Jinsun's* SA mine already charged me $5,600.




I'm sure you will get the credit back. Yes it is nice to have the lower than the price we had originally thought it would be. Almost like getting a discount!

I wonder what the price of the carnelian is. 

Sbelle, which one are you getting?!


----------



## stylemechanel

mikeyta said:


> today is my birthday,
> I am going to wear this top with my new necklace and a pair of lotus earrings



Happy birthday Mikeyta!!! Beautiful pieces - all of them. Enjoy your evening!


----------



## Jinsun

mikeyta said:


> today is my birthday,
> 
> I am going to wear this top with my new necklace and a pair of lotus earrings




Absolutely gorgeous!  Happy birthday. Mine was yesterday


----------



## mikeyta

thank you for all your blessings for my birthday. I am so happy to be the member of this forum.
Happy belated birthday to Jinsun


----------



## einseine

It seems VCA has been having difficulties in setting the prices of Magic one-motif long necklaces, especially the pave.  Now, both onyx and MOP are 5150.  And the pave is 26300 euro.  Last week it was 25400.  And it seems the US price has been lowered from $28500 to $27100!  In the UK, it is 18700 pounds from the beginning.

The price of the Magic pave pendant changed 21000 -> 23100 -> 22800 in euro zone.

The price gap between the long and the normal pendant is only $1100 in the US, but 3500 euro in the euro zone.


----------



## PennyD2911

sbelle said:


> I've been out of town this week so haven't been able to keep up with this thread, so maybe this was resolved-- sorry if I am repeating old news.   I talked to one of my VCA boutique SA's to ask about this discrepancy in price and was told the price of the mop and onyx are now both $5,300 --  which is not what was on the VCA communication that was sent out by tmy SA's earlier.  I am thrilled!  It is not often that the price is less than initially told!!
> 
> 
> 
> So *Jinsun's* SA was the right one!
> 
> 
> 
> And unlike *Jinsun's* SA mine already charged me $5,600.




My SA told me $5600.00 for MOP too.  So glad the price is $5300.00! I have a little refund to collect. [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## PennyD2911

mikeyta said:


> today is my birthday,
> 
> I am going to wear this top with my new necklace and a pair of lotus earrings




Happy Birthday mikeyta!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

123Isabella said:


> I'm also super excited to have added to my collection, with the amazing assistance of TGG, a.k.a. The Blessed Enabler, these pre-loved beauties.  And my dear friend Jessica, with whom I share similar coloring, was kind enough to model their paper version, since they haven't arrived yet either!



These are going to be beautuful!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

mikeyta said:


> today is my birthday,
> I am going to wear this top with my new necklace and a pair of lotus earrings



Happy happy birthday to you!!
&#10024;&#127769;&#127803;


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

einseine said:


> It seems VCA has been having difficulties in setting the prices of Magic one-motif long necklaces, especially the pave.  Now, both onyx and MOP are 5150.  And the pave is 26300 euro.  Last week it was 25400.  And it seems the US price has been lowered from $28500 to $27100!  In the UK, it is 18700 pounds from the beginning.
> 
> The price of the Magic pave pendant changed 21000 -> 23100 -> 22800 in euro zone.
> 
> The price gap between the long and the normal pendant is only $1100 in the US, but 3500 euro in the euro zone.




Hi hun, which do you like better between the long pave Magic pendant & the normal one? I haven't seen the new one yet, so I'm curious =)


----------



## einseine

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi hun, which do you like better between the long pave Magic pendant & the normal one? I haven't seen the new one yet, so I'm curious =)



I just compared the prices!  I have never considered the normal one.  Because I want to wear it long.  If you wear it long, it is more casual, and the bale + chain is more casual, too.  The normal one is very gorgeous!  It looks to me more formal.


----------



## mikeyta

thank you Texas, and Penny for my birthday 
happy easter


----------



## Mutiny

With my baby girl on the way home from Paris


----------



## PhoenixH

Mutiny said:


> With my baby girl on the way home from Paris



What a magnificent watch! Looks great on you! And your daughter likes the same movie as mine &#128522;


----------



## 123Isabella

Mutiny said:


> With my baby girl on the way home from Paris



That is THE definition of wearable art!  WOW!!!  And it's so adorable how your daughter is holding onto you!  Priceless!!!


----------



## perleegirl

Mutiny said:


> With my baby girl on the way home from Paris



My dream piece!!! Did you just purchase this watch in Paris?
I am so envious!


----------



## fashion_junky

Mutiny said:


> With my baby girl on the way home from Paris



Beautiful photo, for the watch and the little hand holding yours!!


----------



## HeidiDavis

Hello and a belated Happy Easter, ladies!  I've been sick with a particularly nasty spring cold so I haven't been around much.  Looks like I missed some pretty amazing reveals!  And also a belated Happy Birthday to mikeyta and jinsun. 


Isn't today the official launch of the new VCA pieces?  Is there usually more fanfare or publicity surrounding a launch or is this typical?  It's the first time I've been paying attention to new releases as I am a relative newcomer to VCA.


----------



## Mutiny

perleegirl said:


> My dream piece!!! Did you just purchase this watch in Paris?
> I am so envious!



Thanks everyone! I had mentioned that I liked this watch and my husband ordered it without my knowledge for our wedding anniversary gift. We picked it up in Paris and our SA arranged a workshop tour (amazing!) and we celebrated afterwards with some other pieces that I reserved before the price increase. It's a breathtaking watch and it has special meaning for us because Paris is part of our love story. We have 2 daughters and they both have repeatedly asked for the same watch in their size. Lol I'm happy to know that my VCA pieces will be loved for many generations.


----------



## PennyD2911

Mutiny said:


> With my baby girl on the way home from Paris




Oh my, so gorgeous! Congratulations! Love your anniversary story. [emoji4]
That little hand in your pic is precious. [emoji169]


----------



## PennyD2911

HeidiDavis said:


> Hello and a belated Happy Easter, ladies!  I've been sick with a particularly nasty spring cold so I haven't been around much.  Looks like I missed some pretty amazing reveals!  And also a belated Happy Birthday to mikeyta and jinsun.
> 
> 
> Isn't today the official launch of the new VCA pieces?  Is there usually more fanfare or publicity surrounding a launch or is this typical?  It's the first time I've been paying attention to new releases as I am a relative newcomer to VCA.




Apparently the release is low key, considering I've seen nothing from VCA to indicate this is a big deal. [emoji1]


----------



## CATEYES

Mutiny said:


> With my baby girl on the way home from Paris



Awww baby hand Such a precious time in life! Oh yeah, love the watch too lol!! Very unique, my husband loves this watch also. Your daughters will love to own it some day! So cool they gave you a tour as well! Congrats!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Mutiny said:


> With my baby girl on the way home from Paris



Pretty watch and precious little hand!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Apparently the release is low key, considering I've seen nothing from VCA to indicate this is a big deal. [emoji1]



One of my SA's sent a photo. Another one sent a heads up email over the weekend. I've done too much recent damage to consider a pendant. Just added carnelian earrings. I need to stay away for a while to recover...!!


----------



## kimber418

Mutiny said:


> With my baby girl on the way home from Paris





So adorable!  Love your watch also&#128151;&#128151;&#128151;


----------



## perleegirl

Mutiny said:


> Thanks everyone! I had mentioned that I liked this watch and my husband ordered it without my knowledge for our wedding anniversary gift. We picked it up in Paris and our SA arranged a workshop tour (amazing!) and we celebrated afterwards with some other pieces that I reserved before the price increase. It's a breathtaking watch and it has special meaning for us because Paris is part of our love story. We have 2 daughters and they both have repeatedly asked for the same watch in their size. Lol I'm happy to know that my VCA pieces will be loved for many generations.



Lord! You put the carrot out there, now I just have to ask, what other pieces???


----------



## 123Isabella

texasgirliegirl said:


> One of my SA's sent a photo. Another one sent a heads up email over the weekend. I've done too much recent damage to consider a pendant. Just added carnelian earrings. I need to stay away for a while to recover...!!



So happy you were able to match the carnelian -- it must go beautifully with your necklace!  Would love to see a modeling shot...hint,hint


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> One of my SA's sent a photo. Another one sent a heads up email over the weekend. I've done too much recent damage to consider a pendant. Just added carnelian earrings. I need to stay away for a while to recover...!!




Mitchell my SA had already texted info, so now I'm just waiting on its arrival. [emoji4]

Congrats on the carnelian earrings!! Love carnelian. [emoji7]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

123Isabella said:


> So happy you were able to match the carnelian -- it must go beautifully with your necklace!  Would love to see a modeling shot...hint,hint



I'll see if one of my Tpf Angels &#128519; are up for posting a photo for me. They know who they are and they have seen photos&#128158;


----------



## stylemechanel

Mutiny said:


> With my baby girl on the way home from Paris



What a beautiful photo!!! I love your watch - one of my true passions - it looks great on you!


----------



## stylemechanel

texasgirliegirl said:


> One of my SA's sent a photo. Another one sent a heads up email over the weekend. I've done too much recent damage to consider a pendant. Just added carnelian earrings. I need to stay away for a while to recover...!!



Pictures please....btw, I am so jealous over the carnelian earrings. I do not think the end of May can come fast enough!


----------



## Mutiny

perleegirl said:


> Lord! You put the carrot out there, now I just have to ask, what other pieces???



You're going to think I'm nuts but I picked the pieces before knowing that my hubby was giving me the amazing poetic complication watch & special order matching earrings for my blue sevres necklace. So what I picked was Alhambra mop watch, perlee pendant necklace, perlee YG diamond ring and large hoop earrings. And my SA convinced me to try on the lotus between the finger ring which I fell in love with so I got that too. I am going to ban myself now &#128522;


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> One of my SA's sent a photo. Another one sent a heads up email over the weekend. I've done too much recent damage to consider a pendant. Just added carnelian earrings. I need to stay away for a while to recover...!!




A-Ha! I knew you'd get it!! Congrats! [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mutiny said:


> You're going to think I'm nuts but I picked the pieces before knowing that my hubby was giving me the amazing poetic complication watch & special order matching earrings for my blue sevres necklace. So what I picked was Alhambra mop watch, perlee pendant necklace, perlee YG diamond ring and large hoop earrings. And my SA convinced me to try on the lotus between the finger ring which I fell in love with so I got that too. I am going to ban myself now [emoji4]




OMG all of your pieces sound gorgeous! Please post pics! 
Love the pic with your little one (I loved that movie so much, I made DH see it! [emoji33])


----------



## cung

Mutiny said:


> With my baby girl on the way home from Paris


So adorable, both the little hand and the watch. Your watch is truly magnificent and your princess will def. love to have it one day


----------



## perleegirl

Mutiny said:


> You're going to think I'm nuts but I picked the pieces before knowing that my hubby was giving me the amazing poetic complication watch & special order matching earrings for my blue sevres necklace. So what I picked was Alhambra mop watch, perlee pendant necklace, perlee YG diamond ring and large hoop earrings. And my SA convinced me to try on the lotus between the finger ring which I fell in love with so I got that too. I am going to ban myself now [emoji4]




The Lotus ring is stunning, and begs to be added to your remarkable collection. Which Perlee ring did you choose? Do you own any of the bracelets in the Perlee line?


----------



## birkin10600

texasgirliegirl said:


> One of my SA's sent a photo. Another one sent a heads up email over the weekend. I've done too much recent damage to consider a pendant. Just added carnelian earrings. I need to stay away for a while to recover...!!



Congrats tgg! Please do post what you got for us to drool! I love carnelian


----------



## stylemechanel

Mutiny said:


> You're going to think I'm nuts but I picked the pieces before knowing that my hubby was giving me the amazing poetic complication watch & special order matching earrings for my blue sevres necklace. So what I picked was Alhambra mop watch, perlee pendant necklace, perlee YG diamond ring and large hoop earrings. And my SA convinced me to try on the lotus between the finger ring which I fell in love with so I got that too. I am going to ban myself now &#128522;



 Mutiny, I think that says everything I am thinking! Oh...just two more thoughts....when can we see modeling pictures, and congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Jinsun

Mutiny said:


> You're going to think I'm nuts but I picked the pieces before knowing that my hubby was giving me the amazing poetic complication watch & special order matching earrings for my blue sevres necklace. So what I picked was Alhambra mop watch, perlee pendant necklace, perlee YG diamond ring and large hoop earrings. And my SA convinced me to try on the lotus between the finger ring which I fell in love with so I got that too. I am going to ban myself now [emoji4]




Wow!  Yes plse share photos!


----------



## Jinsun

Nobody got the magic necklace today?  Mine comes in tmrw but I'm out of town on spring break with the family. It'll be a couple more days till I get it.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Jinsun said:


> Nobody got the magic necklace today?  Mine comes in tmrw but I'm out of town on spring break with the family. It'll be a couple more days till I get it.



What color did you decide on?  They are all so pretty. &#128149;


----------



## birkin10600

texasgirliegirl said:


> One of my SA's sent a photo. Another one sent a heads up email over the weekend. I've done too much recent damage to consider a pendant. Just added carnelian earrings. I need to stay away for a while to recover...!!





Mutiny said:


> You're going to think I'm nuts but I picked the pieces before knowing that my hubby was giving me the amazing poetic complication watch & special order matching earrings for my blue sevres necklace. So what I picked was Alhambra mop watch, perlee pendant necklace, perlee YG diamond ring and large hoop earrings. And my SA convinced me to try on the lotus between the finger ring which I fell in love with so I got that too. I am going to ban myself now &#128522;



Wow! what a great haul! please do share some photos!


----------



## kimber418

Mutiny said:


> You're going to think I'm nuts but I picked the pieces before knowing that my hubby was giving me the amazing poetic complication watch & special order matching earrings for my blue sevres necklace. So what I picked was Alhambra mop watch, perlee pendant necklace, perlee YG diamond ring and large hoop earrings. And my SA convinced me to try on the lotus between the finger ring which I fell in love with so I got that too. I am going to ban myself now &#128522;



Congrats on your new VCA pieces! Great choices on everything~


----------



## PennyD2911

Jinsun said:


> Nobody got the magic necklace today?  Mine comes in tmrw but I'm out of town on spring break with the family. It'll be a couple more days till I get it.




Mine will be here this week. 
Which one did you choose?


----------



## hopingoneday

Mutiny said:


> With my baby girl on the way home from Paris




:Faint:
Stunning watch and I love the sentiment it represents!!! Paris is very special to my husband and me, too - I've been toying with the idea of getting him the Midnight in Paris watch!!!


----------



## sbelle

Jinsun said:


> Nobody got the magic necklace today?  Mine comes in tmrw but I'm out of town on spring break with the family. It'll be a couple more days till I get it.





PennyD2911 said:


> Mine will be here this week.
> Which one did you choose?




Mine will be here this week too!


----------



## tbbbjb

The wonderful TexasGirlieGirl (TGG) asked me to post this modeling shot of her new Carnelian Earclips:


----------



## texasgirliegirl

tbbbjb said:


> The wonderful TexasGirlieGirl (TGG) asked me to post this modeling shot of her new Carnelian Earclips:



Thank you for posting this for me.  You are an &#128519;
I waited a while to add these to my collection. I can now say with confidence that my vintage alhambra earring collection is complete. I adore  these even more than I had imagined &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## einseine

tbbbjb said:


> The wonderful TexasGirlieGirl (TGG) asked me to post this modeling shot of her new Carnelian Earclips:




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]  I'm so jealous!  Looks really great on you!  Any color looks so nice with your hair[emoji92][emoji92][emoji92].


----------



## cung

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you for posting this for me.  You are an &#128519;
> I waited a while to add these to my collection. I can now say with confidence that my vintage alhambra earring collection is complete. I adore  these even more than I had imagined &#10084;&#65039;



These earrings look so great on you, the proportion is perfect in your ears. And they compliment your hair color perfectly :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: you make me adding carnelian next on my list


----------



## HeidiDavis

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you for posting this for me.  You are an &#128519;
> I waited a while to add these to my collection. I can now say with confidence that my vintage alhambra earring collection is complete. I adore  these even more than I had imagined &#10084;&#65039;


 


Wow, these look so pretty with your coloring!  Do you find they go with many different outfits?


----------



## Mutiny

perleegirl said:


> The Lotus ring is stunning, and begs to be added to your remarkable collection. Which Perlee ring did you choose? Do you own any of the bracelets in the Perlee line?



Yes, I have 2 Perlee bracelets. Here they are with my new Perlee pieces. Sorry, I will have to do proper modeling photos with the necklace and earrings later!


----------



## 123Isabella

tbbbjb said:


> The wonderful TexasGirlieGirl (TGG) asked me to post this modeling shot of her new Carnelian Earclips:



They look so beautiful on you (as does everything!) and I'm very happy for you!!!


----------



## Mutiny

BBC said:


> OMG all of your pieces sound gorgeous! Please post pics!
> Love the pic with your little one (I loved that movie so much, I made DH see it! [emoji33])



Frozen is my girls' favorite movie and I love it too. Here is a pic of the lotus ring. Having trouble posting multiple photos so will try to upload them in separate posts.


----------



## birkin10600

tbbbjb said:


> The wonderful TexasGirlieGirl (TGG) asked me to post this modeling shot of her new Carnelian Earclips:



Wow wow! So so pretty tgg, now I want one!&#128525;&#128077;&#128156;


----------



## HeidiDavis

Mutiny said:


> Yes, I have 2 Perlee bracelets. Here they are with my new Perlee pieces. Sorry, I will have to do proper modeling photos with the necklace and earrings later!




Oh my very goodness!  Can I just crawl into your jewelry box and live there forever, Mutiny?  Lol!!!


----------



## Mutiny

stylemechanel said:


> Mutiny, I think that says everything I am thinking! Oh...just two more thoughts....when can we see modeling pictures, and congratulations!!!!!



Lol thanks!  Here's a photo of the mop Alhambra watch &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## 123Isabella

Mutiny said:


> Yes, I have 2 Perlee bracelets. Here they are with my new Perlee pieces. Sorry, I will have to do proper modeling photos with the necklace and earrings later!



Wowza!!!  You have so many extraordinary pieces that I bet your daughter is going to LOVE borrowing one day.   Thanks for sharing and can't wait to see more!


----------



## Mutiny

HeidiDavis said:


> Oh my very goodness!  Can I just crawl into your jewelry box and live there forever, Mutiny?  Lol!!!



Yes sure, we can have a party in there! You should have seen me at the detax station at CDG. I tried to wear as much of the new jewelry as possible so I wouldn't have to fumble through my bag if they wanted to see the purchases. My husband called me Mr. T because he thought I looked ridiculous!


----------



## Mutiny

tbbbjb said:


> The wonderful TexasGirlieGirl (TGG) asked me to post this modeling shot of her new Carnelian Earclips:



So gorgeous!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Mutiny said:


> Lol thanks!  Here's a photo of the mop Alhambra watch &#10084;&#65039;


 Such beautiful pieces!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

123Isabella said:


> They look so beautiful on you (as does everything!) and I'm very happy for you!!!


 Thank you so much.  I can't wait to see mod shots of your new pieces!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]  I'm so jealous!  Looks really great on you!  Any color looks so nice with your hair[emoji92][emoji92][emoji92].


 Thank you Einseine.  I feel like my hair looks like straw on the monitor..
I do love these earrings so much.


----------



## HeidiDavis

Mutiny said:


> Yes sure, we can have a party in there! You should have seen me at the detax station at CDG. I tried to wear as much of the new jewelry as possible so I wouldn't have to fumble through my bag if they wanted to see the purchases. My husband called me Mr. T because he thought I looked ridiculous!




That is hysterical!  I'm sure you looked dazzling!!!!  Tell your DH that you are *Ms.* T, thank you very much!  Lol.


"I pity the fool!"   Now that image is gonna be stuck in my head all day! Hee hee!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cung said:


> These earrings look so great on you, the proportion is perfect in your ears. And they compliment your hair color perfectly :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: you make me adding carnelian next on my list


You are so sweet.
xoxo  thank you!  I highly recommend these earrings!


----------



## Mutiny

New ear clips with my favorite necklace. Sorry the photo is upside down!


----------



## dialv

Mutiny said:


> Frozen is my girls' favorite movie and I love it too. Here is a pic of the lotus ring. Having trouble posting multiple photos so will try to upload them in separate posts.


Wow, eye candy everywhere. Such a lovely watch. Enjoy.


----------



## dialv

tbbbjb said:


> The wonderful TexasGirlieGirl (TGG) asked me to post this modeling shot of her new Carnelian Earclips:


Those look beautiful on you!!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

sbelle said:


> Mine will be here this week too!



OMG which did you get? I got one as well!


----------



## dialv

Mutiny said:


> New ear clips with my favorite necklace. Sorry the photo is upside down!


That is an amazing set, you are a very lucky girl.


----------



## perleegirl

tbbbjb said:


> The wonderful TexasGirlieGirl (TGG) asked me to post this modeling shot of her new Carnelian Earclips:




Beautiful! Congratulations on completing your vintage earring collection. How many years ago did you get your first pice of VCA,  when the spell was cast, and what was it?


----------



## 123Isabella

Mutiny said:


> Yes sure, we can have a party in there! You should have seen me at the detax station at CDG. I tried to wear as much of the new jewelry as possible so I wouldn't have to fumble through my bag if they wanted to see the purchases. My husband called me Mr. T because he thought I looked ridiculous!



How funny.  I'm planning a trip to Paris and I was wondering what the percent VAT refund is on VCA jewelry....just in case.   ps Can I pretty please have an invite too?!?


----------



## Mutiny

hopingoneday said:


> :Faint:
> Stunning watch and I love the sentiment it represents!!! Paris is very special to my husband and me, too - I've been toying with the idea of getting him the Midnight in Paris watch!!!



The Midnight in Paris watch is so nice!  Do you know if he likes it?  My husband is so picky with watches, I would have to be sure something is on his wish list.  I have to say that we both appreciate VCA so much more after visiting their workshop. Just really amazing and magical...


----------



## Mutiny

123Isabella said:


> How funny.  I'm planning a trip to Paris and I was wondering what the percent VAT refund is on VCA jewelry....just in case.   ps Can I pretty please have an invite too?!?



I'm not sure because my husband usually takes care of all the refunds but I think it's about 12% depending on fees. What got me excited was the price increase and the favorable euro exchange rate. I kind of went overboard but I figured I could make my money go further if I got the pieces on my list then versus later at higher prices. Have fun on your trip! When are you going? We might be there too &#128536;


----------



## PennyD2911

tbbbjb said:


> The wonderful TexasGirlieGirl (TGG) asked me to post this modeling shot of her new Carnelian Earclips:




Beautiful!  Carnelian looks lovely on you.


----------



## PennyD2911

Mutiny said:


> Yes, I have 2 Perlee bracelets. Here they are with my new Perlee pieces. Sorry, I will have to do proper modeling photos with the necklace and earrings later!




Gorgeous! Congratulations on all your new additions.


----------



## PennyD2911

sbelle said:


> Mine will be here this week too!




The pave? [emoji4][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## allure244

Mutiny said:


> New ear clips with my favorite necklace. Sorry the photo is upside down!




Mutiny, you have one of the most amazing VCA collections I have ever seen!!! I love each and every piece you have chosen. Enjoy everything in good health. &#128522;


----------



## allure244

tbbbjb said:


> The wonderful TexasGirlieGirl (TGG) asked me to post this modeling shot of her new Carnelian Earclips:




Looks so beautiful on you TGG &#128525;


----------



## perleegirl

Mutiny said:


> Frozen is my girls' favorite movie and I love it too. Here is a pic of the lotus ring. Having trouble posting multiple photos so will try to upload them in separate posts.



:worthy::worthy::worthy:


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Mutiny said:


> New ear clips with my favorite necklace. Sorry the photo is upside down!


 So amazingly beautiful!!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

dialv said:


> Those look beautiful on you!!!


 Thank you so much, Dialv!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Beautiful!  Carnelian looks lovely on you.


 Thank you, Penny!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

allure244 said:


> Looks so beautiful on you TGG &#128525;


 Thank you, Allure and thank you to everybody for the very kind comments.  You have made my day!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

perleegirl said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations on completing your vintage earring collection. How many years ago did you get your first pice of VCA,  when the spell was cast, and what was it?


 That's a very good question!!  I want to say that it was around 5 years ago...I started with an order for two 10 motifs in MOP but the first piece I actually purchased/held in my hands was my turquoise 20 motif.  After that I was hooked.  Still am!!


----------



## Jinsun

I went to NM to see the new magic in person. The one I'm at had not received them. 

I tried on sweet pendants on my 6 and 4 yr old and am trying to talk my husband into getting it for them. [emoji28]


----------



## Jinsun

texasgirliegirl said:


> What color did you decide on?  They are all so pretty. [emoji177]







PennyD2911 said:


> Mine will be here this week.
> Which one did you choose?




I got the onyx. What about you??


----------



## perleegirl

Mutiny said:


> Yes, I have 2 Perlee bracelets. Here they are with my new Perlee pieces. Sorry, I will have to do proper modeling photos with the necklace and earrings later!



:coolpics:
Fabulous!!! I love how you mix the W/G pave with the yellow gold, in the Perlee. 
Do you wear them together often, or just for this photo share?


----------



## perleegirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> That's a very good question!!  I want to say that it was around 5 years ago...I started with an order for two 10 motifs in MOP but the first piece I actually purchased/held in my hands was my turquoise 20 motif.  After that I was hooked.  Still am!!



What an exceptional starter piece! I am on a mission for one!


----------



## kimber418

Mutiny said:


> For those asking to see the edition vendome blue sevres  YG/diamonds necklace here it is. I wear it almost every day!





I just love this combination.   It is one of my favorite Vintage Alhambra necklaces!
I love that you wear it everyday also!     Love the earrings also!


----------



## kimber418

tbbbjb said:


> The wonderful TexasGirlieGirl (TGG) asked me to post this modeling shot of her new Carnelian Earclips:



Love these earrings!  They look lovely on you TGG&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## kimber418

Mutiny said:


> Yes, I have 2 Perlee bracelets. Here they are with my new Perlee pieces. Sorry, I will have to do proper modeling photos with the necklace and earrings later!



Your VCA collection is amazing!   I do love your Perlee pave and clover bracelets together!  So pretty!


----------



## Mutiny

texasgirliegirl said:


> That's a very good question!!  I want to say that it was around 5 years ago...I started with an order for two 10 motifs in MOP but the first piece I actually purchased/held in my hands was my turquoise 20 motif.  After that I was hooked.  Still am!!



Turquoise is on my wish list too!  My SA told me it will be hard to find because they can't easily find the quality turquoise that they need to make the necklaces.


----------



## Mutiny

Jinsun said:


> I went to NM to see the new magic in person. The one I'm at had not received them.
> 
> I tried on sweet pendants on my 6 and 4 yr old and am trying to talk my husband into getting it for them. [emoji28]



Hope that your husband approves of the sweets for your girls!  Our girls (3 and 5) have the mop sweet pendants and it's so precious seeing their little necks with them on &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mutiny

perleegirl said:


> :coolpics:
> Fabulous!!! I love how you mix the W/G pave with the yellow gold, in the Perlee.
> Do you wear them together often, or just for this photo share?



Thanks perleegirl! I do wear them together more often than not. My husband thinks I should get a pink gold one to stack 3 together but I'm not sure...


----------



## PennyD2911

Jinsun said:


> I got the onyx. What about you??




I ordered MOP since I have two 10 motif in onyx. 
They are all beautiful!![emoji7]


----------



## Mutiny

texasgirliegirl said:


> So amazingly beautiful!!!!



Thanks everyone (not sure how to post with multi quotes) for letting me share. I don't know many people that share my VCA passion so it's nice to have this forum to exchange and admire each other's VCA pieces and experiences.


----------



## ChaneLisette

Mutiny said:


> New ear clips with my favorite necklace. Sorry the photo is upside down!




Wow! You have an amazing collection! &#128561;&#128525;


----------



## ChaneLisette

Mutiny said:


> Hope that your husband approves of the sweets for your girls!  Our girls (3 and 5) have the mop sweet pendants and it's so precious seeing their little necks with them on &#10084;&#65039;




Our girls (2 and 4) have sweets too. I bought one pink gold and one carnelian heart. I thought they would enjoy variety and sharing. They both fight over the heart so I am guessing that another sweet carnelian heart necklace is next on my list. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mutiny

ChaneLisette said:


> Our girls (2 and 4) have sweets too. I bought one pink gold and one carnelian heart. I thouight they would enjoy variety and sharing. They both fight over the heart so I am guessing that another sweet carnelian heart necklace is next on my list. &#10084;&#65039;


That's so funny!  I wanted to pick 2 different sweet styles too but hubby said they would both fight over one style so we got the same for both.  The sweet carnelian heart is so adorable!


----------



## perleegirl

Mutiny said:


> Turquoise is on my wish list too!  My SA told me it will be hard to find because they can't easily find the quality turquoise that they need to make the necklaces.




Hmm...based on your spectacular collection, you  might need this turquoise stunner. "The Princess Charlene Alhambra" edition. I can only dream about it, and I do!


----------



## Mutiny

perleegirl said:


> Hmm...based on your spectacular collection, you  might need this turquoise stunner. "The Princess Charlene Alhambra" edition. I can only dream about it, and I do!
> 
> View attachment 2954553
> View attachment 2954554



Wow perleegirl, you're just as bad as my hubby. He's always researching unique and stunning things for me  that have special meaning. And yes, I want that set.  It'll be in my dreams too! Thanks for sharing &#128536;


----------



## einseine

dialv said:


> Wow, eye candy everywhere. Such a lovely watch. Enjoy.



Beautiful....


----------



## einseine

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> OMG which did you get? I got one as well!



WOW!!!  Which one???	  I will go to see it with my DH tomorrow.  I have been attracted by different things, though...Cartier amulette diamond pieces!


----------



## PennyD2911

perleegirl said:


> Hmm...based on your spectacular collection, you  might need this turquoise stunner. "The Princess Charlene Alhambra" edition. I can only dream about it, and I do!
> 
> View attachment 2954553
> View attachment 2954554




Oh WoW pg!! That's what dreams are made of! [emoji1]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Mutiny said:


> Turquoise is on my wish list too!  My SA told me it will be hard to find because they can't easily find the quality turquoise that they need to make the necklaces.



This is what vca has been saying for years....


----------



## Florasun

Mutiny said:


> New ear clips with my favorite necklace. Sorry the photo is upside down!



OMG! This photo forced me out of lurkdom, LOL! How beautiful and unusual. Was this a special order?


----------



## perleegirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> This is what vca has been saying for years....




Yes, and yet they continue to advertise it as available on their website. Why? So frustrating! I wish I knew how to get the special lottery ticket for one.


----------



## hopingoneday

Mutiny said:


> The Midnight in Paris watch is so nice!  Do you know if he likes it?  My husband is so picky with watches, I would have to be sure something is on his wish list.  I have to say that we both appreciate VCA so much more after visiting their workshop. Just really amazing and magical...




He has never seen it  he really likes nice watches, but doesn't know a ton about them and is content with the Audemars Piguet Royal Oak I bought him several years ago. However, I really do love the meaning behind the midnight in Paris watch Might be a present for him for a special birthday in the future!


----------



## birkin10600

I am so excited! My Sa informed me today that they just received my order the 10 motif vintage alhambra pink gold in the store. I can't wait to see it. I hope I made the right decision of adding this piece to my growing collection. What do you think lovely ladies?
Here's the list of what I have:
20 motif vintage Alhambra Mop white gold
5 motif vintage Alhambra Mop white gold
20 motif vintage Alhambra onyx yellow gold
5 motif vintage Alhambra onyx yellow gold
Pave frivole earrings white gold
Frivole earrings yellow gold small
LE carnelian holiday pendant pink gold
Thank you!


----------



## Mutiny

birkin10600 said:


> I am so excited! My Sa informed me today that they just received my order the 10 motif vintage alhambra pink gold in the store. I can't wait to see it. I hope I made the right decision of adding this piece to my growing collection. What do you think lovely ladies?
> Here's the list of what I have:
> 20 motif vintage Alhambra Mop white gold
> 5 motif vintage Alhambra Mop white gold
> 20 motif vintage Alhambra onyx yellow gold
> 5 motif vintage Alhambra onyx yellow gold
> Pave frivole earrings white gold
> Frivole earrings yellow gold small
> LE carnelian holiday pendant pink gold
> Thank you!



Yes, you made the right decision. Pink gold will be a wonderful addition to your collection!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

birkin10600 said:


> I am so excited! My Sa informed me today that they just received my order the 10 motif vintage alhambra pink gold in the store. I can't wait to see it. I hope I made the right decision of adding this piece to my growing collection. What do you think lovely ladies?
> Here's the list of what I have:
> 20 motif vintage Alhambra Mop white gold
> 5 motif vintage Alhambra Mop white gold
> 20 motif vintage Alhambra onyx yellow gold
> 5 motif vintage Alhambra onyx yellow gold
> Pave frivole earrings white gold
> Frivole earrings yellow gold small
> LE carnelian holiday pendant pink gold
> Thank you!



Beautiful collection!


----------



## perleegirl

birkin10600 said:


> I am so excited! My Sa informed me today that they just received my order the 10 motif vintage alhambra pink gold in the store. I can't wait to see it. I hope I made the right decision of adding this piece to my growing collection. What do you think lovely ladies?
> Here's the list of what I have:
> 20 motif vintage Alhambra Mop white gold
> 5 motif vintage Alhambra Mop white gold
> 20 motif vintage Alhambra onyx yellow gold
> 5 motif vintage Alhambra onyx yellow gold
> Pave frivole earrings white gold
> Frivole earrings yellow gold small
> LE carnelian holiday pendant pink gold
> Thank you!



I think it will look lovely layered with your holiday pendant, and your W/G pave Frivole earrings.


----------



## Mutiny

hopingoneday said:


> He has never seen it  he really likes nice watches, but doesn't know a ton about them and is content with the Audemars Piguet Royal Oak I bought him several years ago. However, I really do love the meaning behind the midnight in Paris watch Might be a present for him for a special birthday in the future!



It will surely be a special birthday present, especially if Paris is dear to your hearts.  My husband is considering the Audemars Piguet equation of time watch. Glad to hear that your hubby is enjoying his Audemars!


----------



## hopingoneday

tbbbjb said:


> The wonderful TexasGirlieGirl (TGG) asked me to post this modeling shot of her new Carnelian Earclips:




TGG, I have never tried on Carnelian because I never really thought that red would be a complementary color for blondes. What a mistake!!!! Your earrings look absolutely lovely with your coloring. Now you're making me rethink Carnelian!


----------



## hopingoneday

Mutiny said:


> New ear clips with my favorite necklace. Sorry the photo is upside down!




I am speechless over all your beautiful VCA goodies. You have an insane collection!


----------



## Mutiny

Florasun said:


> OMG! This photo forced me out of lurkdom, LOL! How beautiful and unusual. Was this a special order?



The ear clips are special order but the necklace isn't (and only available at the vendome store)


----------



## hopingoneday

Mutiny said:


> Wow perleegirl, you're just as bad as my hubby. He's always researching unique and stunning things for me  that have special meaning. And yes, I want that set.  It'll be in my dreams too! Thanks for sharing [emoji8]




Your husband sounds like a keeper. How thoughtful! You are very lucky.


----------



## hopingoneday

birkin10600 said:


> I am so excited! My Sa informed me today that they just received my order the 10 motif vintage alhambra pink gold in the store. I can't wait to see it. I hope I made the right decision of adding this piece to my growing collection. What do you think lovely ladies?
> Here's the list of what I have:
> 20 motif vintage Alhambra Mop white gold
> 5 motif vintage Alhambra Mop white gold
> 20 motif vintage Alhambra onyx yellow gold
> 5 motif vintage Alhambra onyx yellow gold
> Pave frivole earrings white gold
> Frivole earrings yellow gold small
> LE carnelian holiday pendant pink gold
> Thank you!




You have a beautiful collection! Pink gold is a wonderful choice and you don't see it very often. Please post a mod pic as soon as you can! We would all love to see it on you!


----------



## birkin10600

Mutiny said:


> Yes, you made the right decision. Pink gold will be a wonderful addition to your collection!


Thank you for your kind input! You have such a beautiful collection. 



texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful collection!


Thank you so much tgg! Your carnelian earring look so great on you!  Now i am thinking about it! 



perleegirl said:


> I think it will look lovely layered with your holiday pendant, and your W/G pave Frivole earrings.


Thank you perleegirl for your kind advice!  I will try it when i get hold of the necklace.


----------



## birkin10600

hopingoneday said:


> You have a beautiful collection! Pink gold is a wonderful choice and you don't see it very often. Please post a mod pic as soon as you can! We would all love to see it on you!



Thank you hopingoneday for you kind comment! ..I have been looking for this necklace for quite sometime now. I was just soooooo excited that my SA finally found one for me.


----------



## perleegirl

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you for your kind input! You have such a beautiful collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much tgg! Your carnelian earring look so great on you!  Now i am thinking about it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you perleegirl for your kind advice!  I will try it when i get hold of the necklace.




Ha! Actually, probably not a good idea to layer with pendant. I was thinking I read you were getting a 20 motif.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Mutiny said:


> The ear clips are special order but the necklace isn't (and only available at the vendome store)




Wow! Mutiny, your collection is TDF!! Your little girl is going to have so much fun with your pieces when she grows up! Congrats, breathtaking! [emoji7]


----------



## einseine

perleegirl said:


> I purchased the closed loop pendant last summer, when Harry Winston first launched this collection, for $13,500. I think the prices are still the same. I tell you it's a lot of bling for the money! Mine is larger than the pave Vintage, but slightly smaller than the Magic. A very substantial piece, and I like that it is platinum. I also like that it compliments VCA, without being the exact same. The open Loop is $9,700.,the drop earrings are around $20,000.,and the bracelet is $29,500. Again, the photos just don't serve justice, so I recommend seeing them in person.



May I ask the total carat of the new open Loop necklace???

perleegirl!!!  I found it on their website!!!  Thanks!


----------



## perleegirl

einseine said:


> May I ask the total carat of the new open Loop necklace???
> 
> perleegirl!!!  I found it on their website!!!  Thanks!








When I originally went to HW, I had the intention of purchasing the open Loop, until I tried on the full Loop; so much more for the difference! Either way, they are both beautiful, and sparkle like white shining stars. I get stopped, and asked about mine every single  time I wear it. Looks so VCA! Amy Wendt in Dallas is a doll, and can email you any info. I would love to add the open Loop dangling earrings. [emoji7]


----------



## perleegirl

Ok...that info didn't show up very well. Let me try again.


----------



## sbelle

PennyD2911 said:


> The pave? [emoji4][emoji7][emoji7]



Not this time, but I would love, love, love to have one.



Sprinkles&Bling said:


> OMG which did you get? I got one as well!




I have been waiting for VCA to make more of these necklaces since they first came out with the letterwood and malachite.  Those two have been the necklaces that I reach for time after time.  In fact, I just got back from a lovely week-long spring break trip and the only necklace I took with me was the letterwood necklace -- it was perfect day to night!

I would love the pave, but instead decided to buy more than one...








 And if you keep it between us and don't tell Ricky, there may be one more on the way.


----------



## Jinsun

sbelle said:


> Not this time, but I would love, love, love to have one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been waiting for VCA to make more of these necklaces since they first came out with the letterwood and malachite.  Those two have been the necklaces that I reach for time after time.  In fact, I just got back from a lovely week-long spring break trip and the only necklace I took with me was the letterwood necklace -- it was perfect day to night!
> 
> 
> 
> I would love the pave, but instead decided to buy more than one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you keep it between us and don't tell Ricky, there may be one more on the way.




Love!!  I wish I could get both. I wish I could see them in person. 

Enjoy them!  Which do you prefer more?


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

einseine said:


> WOW!!!  Which one???  I will go to see it with my DH tomorrow.  I have been attracted by different things, though...Cartier amulette diamond pieces!




I'll post pics soon of the one I got =) 

I honestly feel that the pave Magic pendants VCA offers are the most gorgeous, the pave they produce is above par not only due to the quality of the diamonds but also the very innovative setting which in English I believe they call the "honey comb" setting, I can not recall at this moment  what it is in French however they have a specific way of setting the diamonds in order to optimize their sparkle! Really special!!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

sbelle said:


> Not this time, but I would love, love, love to have one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been waiting for VCA to make more of these necklaces since they first came out with the letterwood and malachite.  Those two have been the necklaces that I reach for time after time.  In fact, I just got back from a lovely week-long spring break trip and the only necklace I took with me was the letterwood necklace -- it was perfect day to night!
> 
> 
> 
> I would love the pave, but instead decided to buy more than one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you keep it between us and don't tell Ricky, there may be one more on the way.




Omg major congrats hun, they are lovely!!! Please post some modeling pics of them =) 

I also love this style pendant/necklace it is very easy to wear!


----------



## sbelle

Jinsun said:


> Love!!  I wish I could get both. I wish I could see them in person.
> 
> Enjoy them!  Which do you prefer more?



They are both really pretty, so you can't go wrong with either.   I think if I could only have one, I would choose the onyx, only because I have always loved black.

But the white mop is really, really nice too.  I love the choice of yellow gold with the white mop -  it looks so rich.


----------



## perleegirl

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> I'll post pics soon of the one I got =)
> 
> I honestly feel that the pave Magic pendants VCA offers are the most gorgeous, the pave they produce is above par not only due to the quality of the diamonds but also the very innovative setting which in English I believe they call the "honey comb" setting, I can not recall at this moment  what it is in French however they have a specific way of setting the diamonds in order to optimize their sparkle! Really special!!!



So is this a hint of which one you got?


----------



## 123Isabella

sbelle said:


> I have been waiting for VCA to make more of these necklaces since they first came out with the letterwood and malachite.  Those two have been the necklaces that I reach for time after time.  In fact, I just got back from a lovely week-long spring break trip and the only necklace I took with me was the letterwood necklace -- it was perfect day to night!
> 
> I would love the pave, but instead decided to buy more than one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you keep it between us and don't tell Ricky, there may be one more on the way.



Congratulations!!!!  I wasn't going to go there but I have a trip to Paris coming up and may be persuaded as I more and more prefer long necklaces.

Are there particular earrings from your gorgeous and extensive earring collection that you find you wear most with them?


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

perleegirl said:


> So is this a hint of which one you got?



Hee hee smart lady 

and also I know she's been considering the pave piece so I thought of sharing my opinion


----------



## perleegirl

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hee hee smart lady
> 
> and also I know she's been considering the pave piece so I thought of sharing my opinion



Can't wait to see your new lovely! I also agree with you about the magic pave pendant. If I didn't have any budget constraints, or a nice credit ay HW, I too would have chosen the pave Magic version. It was my lust for the Magic, that inevitably led to me choosing my piece from HW. For those who love the look, but are not ready to drop nearly 30K for the dreamy VCA version, for less than half the price, the HW is not exactly settling. Also, for me and my lifestyle, I feel that the HW is more wearable as an everyday piece, but still dynamite for evening; thus, more wear for the bucks!


----------



## PennyD2911

sbelle said:


> Not this time, but I would love, love, love to have one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been waiting for VCA to make more of these necklaces since they first came out with the letterwood and malachite.  Those two have been the necklaces that I reach for time after time.  In fact, I just got back from a lovely week-long spring break trip and the only necklace I took with me was the letterwood necklace -- it was perfect day to night!
> 
> 
> 
> I would love the pave, but instead decided to buy more than one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you keep it between us and don't tell Ricky, there may be one more on the way.




You go girl!! [emoji1][emoji1]
Those are beautiful! I'm looking forward to receiving my MOP. 
I'm sure that carnelian beauty will be on its way to you soon. [emoji4]


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

perleegirl said:


> Can't wait to see your new lovely! I also agree with you about the magic pave pendant. If I didn't have any budget constraints, or a nice credit ay HW, I too would have chosen the pave Magic version. It was my lust for the Magic, that inevitably led to me choosing my piece from HW. For those who love the look, but are not ready to drop nearly 30K for the dreamy VCA version, for less than half the price, the HW is not exactly settling. Also, for me and my lifestyle, I feel that the HW is more wearable as an everyday piece, but still dynamite for evening; thus, more wear for the bucks!



Congrats on your HW lovely pendant!!! I wish the VCA Magic pave pendants weren't so expensive  that is the only thing I have complaints about


----------



## OKComputer

My small yg frivole earrings are in, woohoo! VCA is a very slippery slope, I've acquired my first two pieces in the span of a single month. Yikes.


----------



## OKComputer

sbelle said:


> Not this time, but I would love, love, love to have one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been waiting for VCA to make more of these necklaces since they first came out with the letterwood and malachite.  Those two have been the necklaces that I reach for time after time.  In fact, I just got back from a lovely week-long spring break trip and the only necklace I took with me was the letterwood necklace -- it was perfect day to night!
> 
> I would love the pave, but instead decided to buy more than one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you keep it between us and don't tell Ricky, there may be one more on the way.



You can't tease us with these pics and not show us modeling photos! Come on, get with it


----------



## 123Isabella

OKComputer said:


> My small yg frivole earrings are in, woohoo! VCA is a very slippery slope, I've acquired my first two pieces in the span of a single month. Yikes.



How exciting!  The frivole design is my all-time favorite.  I'd love to see a modeling shot!


----------



## OKComputer

123Isabella said:


> How exciting!  The frivole design is my all-time favorite.  I'd love to see a modeling shot!



Will do as soon as I pick them up. Very excited to get these!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you hopingoneday for you kind comment! ..I have been looking for this necklace for quite sometime now. I was just soooooo excited that my SA finally found one for me.



Is it hard to get? Neimans has quite a bit of the pg in vintage alhambra right now in case you enable others with your beautiful piece. 
Congratulations and I know you will enjoy your pg a lot.


----------



## birkin10600

hopingoneday said:


> You have a beautiful collection! Pink gold is a wonderful choice and you don't see it very often. Please post a mod pic as soon as you can! We would all love to see it on you!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Is it hard to get? Neimans has quite a bit of the pg in vintage alhambra right now in case you enable others with your beautiful piece.
> Congratulations and I know you will enjoy your pg a lot.


I am base in canada, we have only one company the Birk's that carries VCA brand. Thank you tgg!


----------



## einseine

perleegirl said:


> Ok...that info didn't show up very well. Let me try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2955275
> View attachment 2955276





Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Congrats on your HW lovely pendant!!! I wish the VCA Magic pave pendants weren't so expensive  that is the only thing I have complaints about





Sprinkles&Bling said:


> I'll post pics soon of the one I got =)
> 
> I honestly feel that the pave Magic pendants VCA offers are the most gorgeous, the pave they produce is above par not only due to the quality of the diamonds but also the very innovative setting which in English I believe they call the "honey comb" setting, I can not recall at this moment  what it is in French however they have a specific way of setting the diamonds in order to optimize their sparkle! Really special!!!



Hi perleegirl!!!  Thanks for the HW info.  You are so so so so kind always.  So, New loop full motif is 1.94 cts and was about $13,500 last summer. I cannot believe it.  It is very very reasonable for HW.  but, I think they must have increased the price by now because HW's parent company is Swiss.

I thought the magic pave was TOO expensive until I saw it in person.  I saw Cartier's amulette piecees, too.  This "small" pendant(pic) is $10500 and only 0.55 TCW!!!.  They have the 1.54 TCW version, which is ~ $23000.  The Magic pave is 2.63 TCW and $27100.  Not so incredibly bad at all, comparing to completely insane Cartier amulette prices.  (They are both Rechemont's businesses so they are expensive anyway!)  Honestly and surprisingly, I don't think it is overpriced (and I don't compare the current prices to those in the past).  It's MAGIC!.  

Thanks for your explanation, Sprinkles!!!  Yes, actually, my DH was impressed by the honeycomb pave setting.  He said it looked worth having, but not sure about the price.  He says I can decide.  I DO NOT LIKE WHEN HE SAYS THAT!  Because I "voluntarily" went on a ban after I got my very pricey diamond bracelet last summer............(I got 2014 LE pendant, though.)  By  the way, I need the MOP one, too!  (The pic is a TPF member wearing the Magic Pave from the past thread.  Thanks!)


----------



## einseine

sbelle said:


> Not this time, but I would love, love, love to have one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been waiting for VCA to make more of these necklaces since they first came out with the letterwood and malachite.  Those two have been the necklaces that I reach for time after time.  In fact, I just got back from a lovely week-long spring break trip and the only necklace I took with me was the letterwood necklace -- it was perfect day to night!
> 
> I would love the pave, but instead decided to buy more than one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you keep it between us and don't tell Ricky, there may be one more on the way.



Congrats!!!  And another  for the one on the way!!!


----------



## perleegirl

einseine said:


> Hi perleegirl!!!  Thanks for the HW info.  You are so so so so kind always.  So, New loop full motif is 1.94 cts and was about $13,500 last summer. I cannot believe it.  It is very very reasonable for HW.  but, I think they must have increased the price by now because HW's parent company is Swiss.
> 
> I thought the magic pave was TOO expensive until I saw it in person.  I saw Cartier's amulette piecees, too.  This "small" pendant(pic) is $10500 and only 0.55 TCW!!!.  They have the 1.54 TCW version, which is ~ $23000.  The Magic pave is 2.63 TCW and $27100.  Not so incredibly bad at all, comparing to completely insane Cartier amulette prices.  (They are both Rechemont's businesses so they are expensive anyway!)  Honestly and surprisingly, I don't think it is overpriced (and I don't compare the current prices to those in the past).  It's MAGIC!.
> 
> Thanks for your explanation, Sprinkles!!!  Yes, actually, my DH was impressed by the honeycomb pave setting.  He said it looked worth having, but not sure about the price.  He says I can decide.  I DO NOT LIKE WHEN HE SAYS THAT!  Because I "voluntarily" went on a ban after I got my very pricey diamond bracelet last summer............(I got 2014 LE pendant, though.)  By  the way, I need the MOP one, too!  (The pic is a TPF member wearing the Magic Pave from the past thread.  Thanks!)



That last pic with the Magic is killer! I have been wanting to try on the Chalcedony  with my pendant, now I am even more inspired.  I don't get the Cartier piece at all, and that price is nuts! If you can swing it, the Pave Magic is a real show stopper! A forever piece, and a worthy investment. I'm sure in the long run, you will forget the sting of the price tag. And for whatever it's worth, to anyone interested, I think the HW prices are still the same as last year.


----------



## Mutiny

hopingoneday said:


> Your husband sounds like a keeper. How thoughtful! You are very lucky.



Thanks for all your lovely comments.  I do have a wonderful husband. I thank my lucky stars every day for him & my family &#10084;&#65039; 

Have you decided on which VCA piece for your niece's gift?  So thoughtful of you to think of her on such a special occasion!


----------



## Junkenpo

So many beautiful additions to this thread... congrats ladies!  I'm envious. I keep getting sidetracked in my setting aside money for vintage onyx ear clips. I need to redouble my efforts!


----------



## NYCGIRLY

How hard is it to get your hands on the Holiday Season Limited Edition, Vintage Alhambra pendant.
How much is it this year?
And what does every one think of this seasons pendant?


----------



## Jinsun

My magic is on the way!  Hubby went to fedex to pick it up. An excuse to ride his sports bike. Beats waiting an extra day for delivery. We ended up coming home a day earlier from our trip. This 30 min wait is killing me!


----------



## Notorious Pink

NYCGIRLY said:


> How hard is it to get your hands on the Holiday Season Limited Edition, Vintage Alhambra pendant.
> How much is it this year?
> And what does every one think of this seasons pendant?




It shouldn't be particularly difficult, unless you live in Canada. That pretty gray mop was the pendant for 2014.


----------



## Jinsun

It's here!  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Mutiny

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 2956705
> 
> 
> It's here!  Thanks for letting me share



So beautiful, congrats!


----------



## birkin10600

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 2956705
> 
> 
> It's here!  Thanks for letting me share



Stunning piece! Congratulations!:thumbup:


----------



## pedsdds

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 2956705
> 
> 
> It's here!  Thanks for letting me share




beautiful!! would love to see some modeling pictures if you're willing


----------



## kimber418

BBC said:


> It shouldn't be particularly difficult, unless you live in Canada. That pretty gray mop was the pendant for 2014.



  So Pretty!


----------



## kimber418

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 2956705
> 
> 
> It's here!  Thanks for letting me share




Jinsun,

Your Magic Onyx piece is beautiful!


----------



## einseine

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 2956705
> 
> 
> It's here!  Thanks for letting me share



Congrats!!!!!!!!!!

I went to the boutique again, and tried on all magic long necklaces.  I thought I would add MOP after Pave, but I changed my mind.  Actually onyx looked best on me!  MOP was of course, great, but BLKXYG looked stunning!(on my dark dress, I had to say).  While, I did not like carnelian.  Same story with 20-motif.  They look so beautiful on your skin, but not on your clothe if you wear dark color...

Pls post modeling pics!


----------



## pigleto972001

Gorgeous pendants and congrats on the purchases. I got to play w the pave one. It's awesome. Only thing other than the price (LOL) was that the chain seemed really thin. But my SA doubled it and it's very pretty. She also showed me a way to pull it through so it's like a lariat. Like y shaped.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 2956705
> 
> 
> It's here!  Thanks for letting me share



Congrats, Its beautiful!!!


----------



## Jinsun

Thank you ladies. I'll try to take a mod shot this weekend. Resting today and tmrw in jammies to recover from all the walking at the theme park


----------



## Jinsun

pigleto972001 said:


> Gorgeous pendants and congrats on the purchases. I got to play w the pave one. It's awesome. Only thing other than the price (LOL) was that the chain seemed really thin. But my SA doubled it and it's very pretty. She also showed me a way to pull it through so it's like a lariat. Like y shaped.




Oohh how'd she do that?  Do you remember??  I'd love to try it out. Thanks


----------



## Jinsun

Is this the lariat style?  This is the best I could figure it out. Lol

While playing with it I took mod shots. Sorry they are terrible. 

I did double short  doubled long  single short  single long


----------



## 123Isabella

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 2956953
> 
> 
> Is this the lariat style?  This is the best I could figure it out. Lol
> 
> While playing with it I took mod shots. Sorry they are terrible.
> 
> I did double short  doubled long  single short  single long
> 
> View attachment 2956955
> 
> View attachment 2956956
> 
> View attachment 2956957
> 
> View attachment 2956958



Wow, that looks so great on you with your skin tone and T-shirt!  I was on the fence, but now I'm pretty sure I'm going to get the onyx one myself.   Thanks so much for the beautiful modeling shots and enjoy!!!


----------



## einseine

perleegirl said:


> That last pic with the Magic is killer! I have been wanting to try on the Chalcedony  with my pendant, now I am even more inspired.  I don't get the Cartier piece at all, and that price is nuts! If you can swing it, the Pave Magic is a real show stopper! A forever piece, and a worthy investment. I'm sure in the long run, you will forget the sting of the price tag. And for whatever it's worth, to anyone interested, I think the HW prices are still the same as last year.



Thanks perleegirl!!!  I think I've fallen love with the Magic Pave long necklace.  I love my VCA pieces, but none of them are to that extent.  The Magic motif in pave is SO gorgeous, but it may not the main reason.  I love love love wearing it long, wearing it in various lengths!!!  So, I have ordered one.  I will go to the boutique to pick it up with my DH.  So, perhaps next weekend??


----------



## einseine

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 2956953
> 
> 
> Is this the lariat style?  This is the best I could figure it out. Lol
> 
> While playing with it I took mod shots. Sorry they are terrible.
> 
> I did double short  doubled long  single short  single long
> 
> View attachment 2956955
> 
> View attachment 2956956
> 
> View attachment 2956957
> 
> View attachment 2956958



Thanks Jinsun!!!  It looks great on you!!!
I did not know the first style.  Love it!!!


----------



## pigleto972001

Hi jinsun! I think she doubled it and then drew the pendant through the the other side and let it hang down. I can see if I can get a pic ...


----------



## Jinsun

ChaneLisette said:


> Our girls (2 and 4) have sweets too. I bought one pink gold and one carnelian heart. I thought they would enjoy variety and sharing. They both fight over the heart so I am guessing that another sweet carnelian heart necklace is next on my list. [emoji173]&#65039;







Mutiny said:


> Hope that your husband approves of the sweets for your girls!  Our girls (3 and 5) have the mop sweet pendants and it's so precious seeing their little necks with them on [emoji173]&#65039;




He approved!  SA didn't have any in stock. It's on order and will take about a week. I'm getting both mop for the girls so they don't fight. I originally wanted mop and carnelian clovers so I could wear them but SA said they could not extend 2" at the end with an extra jump ring (so it will hang nicely on mommy's neck). They'll only extend it throughout the chain, not the ends making too long on the girls. I have a vintage mop pendant anyways and I can match with the girls


----------



## Jinsun

Thank you ladies. I'm glad DH picked onyx for me. I was so indecisive. Maybe MOP is next on my list. I can't wait to wear it out this Saturday. I'll try to get DH to take better mod shots


----------



## Jinsun

pigleto972001 said:


> Hi jinsun! I think she doubled it and then drew the pendant through the the other side and let it hang down. I can see if I can get a pic ...




Yes! A pic would be nice. Thank you!


----------



## pedsdds

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 2956953
> 
> 
> Is this the lariat style?  This is the best I could figure it out. Lol
> 
> While playing with it I took mod shots. Sorry they are terrible.
> 
> I did double short  doubled long  single short  single long
> 
> View attachment 2956955
> 
> View attachment 2956956
> 
> View attachment 2956957
> 
> View attachment 2956958




the necklace looks gorgeous on you! thanks for taking the mod shots Jinsun [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## perleegirl

einseine said:


> Thanks perleegirl!!!  I think I've fallen love with the Magic Pave long necklace.  I love my VCA pieces, but none of them are to that extent.  The Magic motif in pave is SO gorgeous, but it may not the main reason.  I love love love wearing it long, wearing it in various lengths!!!  So, I have ordered one.  I will go to the boutique to pick it up with my DH.  So, perhaps next weekend??



Oh wow! So happy for you!!! Smart decision to go ahead and pull the trigger, before hubby thought any more about the price.   I bet the anticipation is killing you! 
You are about to be the proud owner of a real Holy Grail gem!


----------



## perleegirl

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 2956705
> 
> 
> It's here!  Thanks for letting me share



What a beautiful piece of Onyx. It looks so rich! Congratulations on being one of the first lucky gals to nab one. I was noticing your lovely modeling pictures. May I ask your height, in order to get an idea of where it might hit me? I am 5'2", so not sure if I could wear it long.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I have a question.  When buying preowned VCA, how important is it to you to get the COA?  Let's assume you know it's authentic.


----------



## Jinsun

perleegirl said:


> What a beautiful piece of Onyx. It looks so rich! Congratulations on being one of the first lucky gals to nab one. I was noticing your lovely modeling pictures. May I ask your height, in order to get an idea of where it might hit me? I am 5'2", so not sure if I could wear it long.




I am 5'3". My sister is 5'2" and she got the letter wood when it first came out. I didn't look too long on her.


----------



## stylemechanel

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 2956953
> 
> 
> Is this the lariat style?  This is the best I could figure it out. Lol
> 
> While playing with it I took mod shots. Sorry they are terrible.
> 
> I did double short  doubled long  single short  single long
> 
> View attachment 2956955
> 
> View attachment 2956956
> 
> View attachment 2956957
> 
> View attachment 2956958





Jinsun said:


> View attachment 2956705
> 
> 
> It's here!  Thanks for letting me share




Congratulations Jinsun. What a very pretty piece. I especially love it when the chain is doubled. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## PennyD2911

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 2956953
> 
> 
> Is this the lariat style?  This is the best I could figure it out. Lol
> 
> While playing with it I took mod shots. Sorry they are terrible.
> 
> I did double short  doubled long  single short  single long
> 
> View attachment 2956955
> 
> View attachment 2956956
> 
> View attachment 2956957
> 
> View attachment 2956958




Congratulations jinsun! The onyx is beautiful.


----------



## PennyD2911

I have the new Magic Single Motif Pendant in MOP on the way to me.  I noticed on sbelle's pic it has a jump ring. 
Any of you who already have yours know how long in inches the pendant hangs when using the jump ring?
TIA[emoji259]


----------



## perleegirl

Jinsun said:


> I am 5'3". My sister is 5'2" and she got the letter wood when it first came out. I didn't look too long on her.



Oh great! Good to know...It looks perfect on you.


----------



## einseine

PennyD2911 said:


> I have the new Magic Single Motif Pendant in MOP on the way to me.  I noticed on sbelle's pic it has a jump ring.
> Any of you who already have yours know how long in inches the pendant hangs when using the jump ring?
> TIA[emoji259]




31.496063 inches[emoji6]


----------



## PennyD2911

einseine said:


> 31.496063 inches[emoji6]




Thank You [emoji177]


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Hi lovely ladies, I wanted to share a quick photo of my new Magic Alhambra diamond pave pendant!!! My sweet hubby gifted it to me, which I did not expect so soon [emoji4] but I'm in love with it!!! Here's a photo of me wearing it earlier for dinner with hubby, I'll post more photos of it later, I just couldn't wait to share my excitement with you all!!! And congrats to everyone who's purchased a new Magic pendant they are all fab!!! 

In this photo, by the way I'm wearing on the shorter loop.


----------



## einseine

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi lovely ladies, I wanted to share a quick photo of my new Magic Alhambra diamond pave pendant!!! My sweet hubby gifted it to me, which I did not expect so soon [emoji4] but I'm in love with it!!! Here's a photo of me wearing it earlier for dinner with hubby, I'll post more photos of it later, I just couldn't wait to share my excitement with you all!!! And congrats to everyone who's purchased a new Magic pendant they are all fab!!!
> 
> In this photo, by the way I'm wearing on the shorter loop.
> 
> View attachment 2957357



Wow!  Congrats!!!  It looks gorgeous on you!!!!  I purchased it, too!  Will go to the boutique to pick it up next week!!!

On the shorter loop means you are using a jump ring???


----------



## 123Isabella

Cavalier Girl said:


> I have a question.  When buying preowned VCA, how important is it to you to get the COA?  Let's assume you know it's authentic.



I've bought several pre-owned pieces including some without the certificate of authenticity and have had absolutely no problem getting any of them serviced or repaired at VCA.  As a matter of fact, I've never been even asked for it, though I would assume if I were to send them something that wasn't authentic that VCA would decline to service it.  As you may already know, you can get a COA from VCA but it costs $1,200, at least last time I checked not too far back.


----------



## 123Isabella

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi lovely ladies, I wanted to share a quick photo of my new Magic Alhambra diamond pave pendant!!! My sweet hubby gifted it to me, which I did not expect so soon [emoji4] but I'm in love with it!!! Here's a photo of me wearing it earlier for dinner with hubby, I'll post more photos of it later, I just couldn't wait to share my excitement with you all!!! And congrats to everyone who's purchased a new Magic pendant they are all fab!!!
> 
> In this photo, by the way I'm wearing on the shorter loop.
> 
> View attachment 2957357



Absolutely beautiful!! And what an amazingly generous husband you have!!! 

I remember now back in 2009 I think it was when you revealed the stunning flowers and Tiffany gifts he got you while you were recuperating!  That's when I decided to start "working" on examples for my own DH  Do you still wear that Tiffany filigree heart that made my heart throb?  

Well, the pave pendant looks amazing on you and I hope you wear in excellent health!


----------



## VCAforever

Hello ladies, I'm new to VCA and yet to make my first purchase. I've been following this thread and totally addicted and feel as though I already know you guys. You all have so many amazing and beautiful pieces TDF and this forum is great for sharing your passion.

I love the Alhambra range, but need advice, like NYCGIRLY, I'm interested in the Holiday pendant (limited edition). I missed out on the the 2014 grey MOP and so want to purchase this years holiday pendant. My question is:
What is the general feeling on the holiday pendant is it worth buying?
Do any of you have them and do you wear it often?

On a different note, loving the magic motif that some of you have purchased, so in love with them all but my fav has to be letter wood, mop and pave, congrats on your purchases and enjoy.


----------



## engineer24

Apologies in advance if my formatting of my post is incorrect. I have learnt a lot about VCA from reading the posts in this thread and thank you to all you ladies who so generously share your knowledge/pics/enthusiasm. I have a question about my next purchases which I plan to make shortly. I am torn between getting one big piece this year or a couple of smaller pieces (trying to beat the price increase!)

 I am trying to grow my VCA collection ( I have one piece currently - the magic Alhambra bracelet in malachite YG which I love - poor quality pic below) 

The big pieces I am considering are:
- the magic pave necklace WG (Inspired by that gorgeous pic from Sprinkles&Bling above!!!) OR
- the perlee bracelet WG
(Most of my jewellery is white gold and most of the hardware on my better accessories are silver/palladium)

 The smaller pieces I am considering are:
- magic bracelet YG onyx AND
- magic bracelet YG MOP AND
- signature bracelet in WG
(Buying the YG bracelets allow me to use my current bracelet)

I typically dress casually and like to buy jewellery that goes from day to night. I also have a toddler so I would like to get pieces are not fragile. 

Thank you all so much in advance for any comments/suggestions/input!


----------



## perleegirl

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi lovely ladies, I wanted to share a quick photo of my new Magic Alhambra diamond pave pendant!!! My sweet hubby gifted it to me, which I did not expect so soon [emoji4] but I'm in love with it!!! Here's a photo of me wearing it earlier for dinner with hubby, I'll post more photos of it later, I just couldn't wait to share my excitement with you all!!! And congrats to everyone who's purchased a new Magic pendant they are all fab!!!
> 
> In this photo, by the way I'm wearing on the shorter loop.
> 
> View attachment 2957357



WOWZA, WOWZA, WOWZA!!!   Nuff said!


----------



## perleegirl

engineer24 said:


> Apologies in advance if my formatting of my post is incorrect. I have learnt a lot about VCA from reading the posts in this thread and thank you to all you ladies who so generously share your knowledge/pics/enthusiasm. I have a question about my next purchases which I plan to make shortly. I am torn between getting one big piece this year or a couple of smaller pieces (trying to beat the price increase!)
> 
> I am trying to grow my VCA collection ( I have one piece currently - the magic Alhambra bracelet in malachite YG which I love - poor quality pic below)
> 
> The big pieces I am considering are:
> - the magic pave necklace WG (Inspired by that gorgeous pic from Sprinkles&Bling above!!!) OR
> - the perlee bracelet WG
> (Most of my jewellery is white gold and most of the hardware on my better accessories are silver/palladium)
> 
> The smaller pieces I am considering are:
> - magic bracelet YG onyx AND
> - magic bracelet YG MOP AND
> - signature bracelet in WG
> (Buying the YG bracelets allow me to use my current bracelet)
> 
> I typically dress casually and like to buy jewellery that goes from day to night. I also have a toddler so I would like to get pieces are not fragile.
> 
> Thank you all so much in advance for any comments/suggestions/input!




When referring to the smaller choices, are you meaning the Vintage bracelets? Either way, I would encourage you to go with one of the larger pieces. I have the W/G Clover Perlee and love it, but you might consider going with the the new pave Magic pendant. The new Magic is so versatile, great for day or night, and you already have a beautiful bracelet. Also, I think that the pave pendant is more of a statement piece, and VERY eye catching. I would be totally fine wearing the W/G pave Magic together with the Malachite bracelet, but that's just me.


----------



## engineer24

perleegirl said:


> When referring to the smaller choices, are you meaning the Vintage bracelets? Either way, I would encourage you to go with one of the larger pieces. I have the W/G Clover Perlee and love it, but you might consider going with the the new pave Magic pendant. The new Magic is so versatile, great for day or night, and you already have a beautiful bracelet. Also, I think that the pave pendant is more of a statement piece, and VERY eye catching. I would be totally fine wearing the W/G pave Magic together with the Malachite bracelet, but that's just me.


 Thank you very much for taking the time to reply and for your helpful comments. I was thinking of getting the vintage bracelets to combine with the malachite that I currently have. Good to know that it would be fine to wear the W/G pave with the malachite bracelet


----------



## birkin10600

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi lovely ladies, I wanted to share a quick photo of my new Magic Alhambra diamond pave pendant!!! My sweet hubby gifted it to me, which I did not expect so soon [emoji4] but I'm in love with it!!! Here's a photo of me wearing it earlier for dinner with hubby, I'll post more photos of it later, I just couldn't wait to share my excitement with you all!!! And congrats to everyone who's purchased a new Magic pendant they are all fab!!!
> 
> In this photo, by the way I'm wearing on the shorter loop.
> 
> View attachment 2957357



Oh! So pretty! Look soo beautiful on you!


----------



## Jinsun

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi lovely ladies, I wanted to share a quick photo of my new Magic Alhambra diamond pave pendant!!! My sweet hubby gifted it to me, which I did not expect so soon [emoji4] but I'm in love with it!!! Here's a photo of me wearing it earlier for dinner with hubby, I'll post more photos of it later, I just couldn't wait to share my excitement with you all!!! And congrats to everyone who's purchased a new Magic pendant they are all fab!!!
> 
> In this photo, by the way I'm wearing on the shorter loop.
> 
> View attachment 2957357




Omg beautiful!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Jinsun

engineer24 said:


> Apologies in advance if my formatting of my post is incorrect. I have learnt a lot about VCA from reading the posts in this thread and thank you to all you ladies who so generously share your knowledge/pics/enthusiasm. I have a question about my next purchases which I plan to make shortly. I am torn between getting one big piece this year or a couple of smaller pieces (trying to beat the price increase!)
> 
> I am trying to grow my VCA collection ( I have one piece currently - the magic Alhambra bracelet in malachite YG which I love - poor quality pic below)
> 
> The big pieces I am considering are:
> - the magic pave necklace WG (Inspired by that gorgeous pic from Sprinkles&Bling above!!!) OR
> - the perlee bracelet WG
> (Most of my jewellery is white gold and most of the hardware on my better accessories are silver/palladium)
> 
> The smaller pieces I am considering are:
> - magic bracelet YG onyx AND
> - magic bracelet YG MOP AND
> - signature bracelet in WG
> (Buying the YG bracelets allow me to use my current bracelet)
> 
> I typically dress casually and like to buy jewellery that goes from day to night. I also have a toddler so I would like to get pieces are not fragile.
> 
> Thank you all so much in advance for any comments/suggestions/input!




I don't own any perlee bracelets but I read in the past that people were having problems with the closure. I think it can break???  My vote is the pave magic!  So versitile. Can wear it short or long. Also I have a few of the bracelets. I love their vintage bracelets!  Great price point. Cheaper than the earclips


----------



## texasgirliegirl

engineer24 said:


> Apologies in advance if my formatting of my post is incorrect. I have learnt a lot about VCA from reading the posts in this thread and thank you to all you ladies who so generously share your knowledge/pics/enthusiasm. I have a question about my next purchases which I plan to make shortly. I am torn between getting one big piece this year or a couple of smaller pieces (trying to beat the price increase!)
> 
> I am trying to grow my VCA collection ( I have one piece currently - the magic Alhambra bracelet in malachite YG which I love - poor quality pic below)
> 
> The big pieces I am considering are:
> - the magic pave necklace WG (Inspired by that gorgeous pic from Sprinkles&Bling above!!!) OR
> - the perlee bracelet WG
> (Most of my jewellery is white gold and most of the hardware on my better accessories are silver/palladium)
> 
> The smaller pieces I am considering are:
> - magic bracelet YG onyx AND
> - magic bracelet YG MOP AND
> - signature bracelet in WG
> (Buying the YG bracelets allow me to use my current bracelet)
> 
> I typically dress casually and like to buy jewellery that goes from day to night. I also have a toddler so I would like to get pieces are not fragile.
> 
> Thank you all so much in advance for any comments/suggestions/input!



Your vintage Alhambra malachite bracelet is beautiful. For a big purchase I recommend either the diamond Perlee  clover bracelet or suggest that you consider a pair of earrings.  I feel that you would get a lot of wear from either of these choices. 
 For smaller purchases I would consider a pendant or the yg signature Perlee bracelet.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Jinsun said:


> I don't own any perlee bracelets but I read in the past that people were having problems with the closure. I think it can break???  My vote is the pave magic!  So versitile. Can wear it short or long. Also I have a few of the bracelets. I love their vintage bracelets!  Great price point. Cheaper than the earclips


I have had no issues with my Perlee bracelet.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

VCAforever said:


> Hello ladies, I'm new to VCA and yet to make my first purchase. I've been following this thread and totally addicted and feel as though I already know you guys. You all have so many amazing and beautiful pieces TDF and this forum is great for sharing your passion.
> 
> I love the Alhambra range, but need advice, like NYCGIRLY, I'm interested in the Holiday pendant (limited edition). I missed out on the the 2014 grey MOP and so want to purchase this years holiday pendant. My question is:
> What is the general feeling on the holiday pendant is it worth buying?
> Do any of you have them and do you wear it often?
> 
> On a different note, loving the magic motif that some of you have purchased, so in love with them all but my fav has to be letter wood, mop and pave, congrats on your purchases and enjoy.



The LE pendants hold their value well. I purchased the gray mother of pearl version and wear it all the time. I love the diamond center. 
It is rumored that this year's pendant will be pink porcelain. Pale pink. You just need to love it.


----------



## perleegirl

Jinsun said:


> I don't own any perlee bracelets but I read in the past that people were having problems with the closure. I think it can break???  My vote is the pave magic!  So versitile. Can wear it short or long. Also I have a few of the bracelets. I love their vintage bracelets!  Great price point. Cheaper than the earclips




Honestly, I think in reality only a few people had a clasp issue with the Perlee bracelet.  And even then, I don't think they were referring to the actual closing mechanism, but rather just the catch piece. That's really not a big deal to adjust, and probably should be checked periodically any how. I have had two by now, and never experienced any problem with the quality of the Perlee bracelet.


----------



## perleegirl

engineer24 said:


> Thank you very much for taking the time to reply and for your helpful comments. I was thinking of getting the vintage bracelets to combine with the malachite that I currently have. Good to know that it would be fine to wear the W/G pave with the malachite bracelet




Mixing the different vintage bracelets would be lovely too! Any selection you make will be beautiful, so get what you feel you will enjoy wearing the most. Trust me, it doesn't really matter which you choose, because as soon as you get it, you will be on a mission for the rest.


----------



## pigleto972001

Lariat style


----------



## Jinsun

perleegirl said:


> Honestly, I think in reality only a few people had a clasp issue with the Perlee bracelet.  And even then, I don't think they were referring to the actual closing mechanism, but rather just the catch piece. That's really not a big deal to adjust, and probably should be checked periodically any how. I have had two by now, and never experienced any problem with the quality of the Perlee bracelet.




Good to know. I've always wanted the plain to wear with my love.


----------



## Jinsun

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 2957783
> 
> Lariat style




Thanks!  I see now a way to wear it without the clasp showing. Thank you!  Is this yours?  If so looks great on you! Congrats!


----------



## birkin10600

Finally I brought this beauty home. Pink gold 10 motifs vintage Alhambra. Sorry for posting so many photos, just so excited and want to share my joy! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## I'll take two

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 2957783
> 
> Lariat style



Thanks for posting this it is another really cool way to wear it .
 I felt the chain was a little too fine whilst worn long so have ordered a slightly heavier one ( the same weight that is on the vintage range ) but will still keep the original chain .

Congrats to everyone else on all your Magic and other lovely purchases . I can hardly keep up with them all  &#128516; 
I have been wearing my Magic nearly everyday and just love it. As I said before they are so pretty and tactile.
Love seeing all your  pics as well.


----------



## dialv

birkin10600 said:


> Finally I brought this beauty home. Pink gold 10 motifs vintage Alhambra. Sorry for posting so many photos, just so excited and want to share my joy! Thanks for letting me share!


looks beautiful on you!! btw I love the Hermes box Christmas tree you have in the background. My hubs is always saying what is with all these orange boxes.


----------



## dialv

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 2957783
> 
> Lariat style


That's awesome, I read about the lariat now I am going to try it with my malachite magic.


----------



## dialv

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi lovely ladies, I wanted to share a quick photo of my new Magic Alhambra diamond pave pendant!!! My sweet hubby gifted it to me, which I did not expect so soon [emoji4] but I'm in love with it!!! Here's a photo of me wearing it earlier for dinner with hubby, I'll post more photos of it later, I just couldn't wait to share my excitement with you all!!! And congrats to everyone who's purchased a new Magic pendant they are all fab!!!
> 
> In this photo, by the way I'm wearing on the shorter loop.
> 
> View attachment 2957357


Stunning!! You are so lucky!! VCA pave is sparklytacular!!


----------



## crazyforbag

Does anyone have a modeling picture of Magic Alhambra bracelet 5 motifs? I would like to see before asking my DH to buy it from UK. 
I am debating which bracelet to get, it will be my 1st VCA.
Please give some advices,
Which do you prefer, YG Magic Alhambra Bracelet OR YG Vintage MOP Alhambra bracelet, 5 motifs??  
TIA


----------



## VCAforever

texasgirliegirl said:


> The LE pendants hold their value well. I purchased the gray mother of pearl version and wear it all the time. I love the diamond center.
> It is rumored that this year's pendant will be pink porcelain. Pale pink. You just need to love it.


Thank you tgg for your quick reply, your advice is much appreciated. I also did here that the 2015 holiday pendant is going to be pink porcelain in PG so not to miss out this year I'm going to put a deposit to secure one for myself I hope I like it! 

Like yourself I do believe the diamond centre make the necklace look special, and as they are limited should hold it's value.


----------



## ChaneLisette

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi lovely ladies, I wanted to share a quick photo of my new Magic Alhambra diamond pave pendant!!! My sweet hubby gifted it to me, which I did not expect so soon [emoji4] but I'm in love with it!!! Here's a photo of me wearing it earlier for dinner with hubby, I'll post more photos of it later, I just couldn't wait to share my excitement with you all!!! And congrats to everyone who's purchased a new Magic pendant they are all fab!!!
> 
> In this photo, by the way I'm wearing on the shorter loop.
> 
> View attachment 2957357




So gorgeous!!! Enjoy!


----------



## ChaneLisette

birkin10600 said:


> Finally I brought this beauty home. Pink gold 10 motifs vintage Alhambra. Sorry for posting so many photos, just so excited and want to share my joy! Thanks for letting me share!




I love all of your pics! So beautiful!


----------



## ChaneLisette

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have had no issues with my Perlee bracelet.




 I have not had any issues with my Perlée bracelet either. The clasp is delicate but sturdy.


----------



## ChaneLisette

VCAforever said:


> Thank you tgg for your quick reply, your advice is much appreciated. I also did here that the 2015 holiday pendant is going to be pink porcelain in PG so not to miss out this year I'm going to put a deposit to secure one for myself I hope I like it!
> 
> Like yourself I do believe the diamond centre make the necklace look special, and as they are limited should hold it's value.




I wear my grey MOP holiday pendant all of the time too. It is definitely worth buying. I like that they can also engrave special messages on the back of them too.


----------



## VCAforever

birkin10600 said:


> Finally I brought this beauty home. Pink gold 10 motifs vintage Alhambra. Sorry for posting so many photos, just so excited and want to share my joy! Thanks for letting me share!


Amazing, the 10 motif PG looks so beautiful on you and really suits you, also layering with the LE holiday pendant. Congrats!!!

Birkin10600 - in the snapshots you have the necklace longer, so do you have 2 x 10 motifs in PG on? Only I'm considering buying this in the 20 motif PG/YG but was wondering which size do you prefer wearing? Would like to make the best use of the necklace, however, your pics really help to consider both options. Thank you for sharing you pics and enjoy wearing them.


----------



## pigleto972001

Jinsun said:


> Thanks!  I see now a way to wear it without the clasp showing. Thank you!  Is this yours?  If so looks great on you! Congrats!




Oh no, I tried it at the boutique  it is beautiful but sadly not mine !  Also played w the magic long malachite.


----------



## Jinsun

I'll take two said:


> Thanks for posting this it is another really cool way to wear it .
> 
> I felt the chain was a little too fine whilst worn long so have ordered a slightly heavier one ( the same weight that is on the vintage range ) but will still keep the original chain .
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to everyone else on all your Magic and other lovely purchases . I can hardly keep up with them all  [emoji1]
> 
> I have been wearing my Magic nearly everyday and just love it. As I said before they are so pretty and tactile.
> 
> Love seeing all your  pics as well.




Hi. Is the chain from VCA and of the same length?  Do you mind sharing the price of the chain?  I'm interested in purchasing one. Thanks!


----------



## VCAforever

ChaneLisette said:


> I wear my grey MOP holiday pendant all of the time too. It is definitely worth buying. I like that they can also engrave special messages on the back of them too.


Thanks for you reply, it's nice to know that many of you do have the holiday pendants and that you do wear them considering that all of you have many statement pieces in comparison. I do like the idea of the engraving, makes it extra special.  I don't know whether I can wait till Oct/Nov.......the more I see the more I want it now!


----------



## I'll take two

crazyforbag said:


> Does anyone have a modeling picture of Magic Alhambra bracelet 5 motifs? I would like to see before asking my DH to buy it from UK.
> I am debating which bracelet to get, it will be my 1st VCA.
> Please give some advices,
> Which do you prefer, YG Magic Alhambra Bracelet OR YG Vintage MOP Alhambra bracelet, 5 motifs??
> TIA



Here is a picture of mine. 
In all honesty I wish I had bought the 5 motif diamond pave vintage instead of the Magic. This is because the weight of the large motif drags the fastener to the top side of my wrist . I ended up having it detached and have worn it as a pendant since but occasionally add it back to the bracelet. 
At the end of the day you should go with what you like the most . Lots of other ladies have the Magic bracelet and love it


----------



## hopingoneday

birkin10600 said:


> Finally I brought this beauty home. Pink gold 10 motifs vintage Alhambra. Sorry for posting so many photos, just so excited and want to share my joy! Thanks for letting me share!




Gorgeous!!! In the photos where you're wearing it longer, did you link it to a five motif bracelet? 
The pink gold looks beautiful with your skin!


----------



## I'll take two

Jinsun said:


> Hi. Is the chain from VCA and of the same length?  Do you mind sharing the price of the chain?  I'm interested in purchasing one. Thanks!



My VCA manager has had to put in a special order for it. I have asked for it to be identical to the fine .
I won't know a price until Paris confirm my request . 
A lot of other ladies like the fine chain . It is just a personal choice of mine .


----------



## perleegirl

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 2957783
> 
> Lariat style



Just Crazy beautiful!!!!


----------



## kimber418

Jinsun said:


> I don't own any perlee bracelets but I read in the past that people were having problems with the closure. I think it can break???  My vote is the pave magic!  So versitile. Can wear it short or long. Also I have a few of the bracelets. I love their vintage bracelets!  Great price point. Cheaper than the earclips





I have had no problem at all with my Clover Perlee bracelet and it is over 2 years old and I wear it almost everyday.


----------



## kimber418

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi lovely ladies, I wanted to share a quick photo of my new Magic Alhambra diamond pave pendant!!! My sweet hubby gifted it to me, which I did not expect so soon [emoji4] but I'm in love with it!!! Here's a photo of me wearing it earlier for dinner with hubby, I'll post more photos of it later, I just couldn't wait to share my excitement with you all!!! And congrats to everyone who's purchased a new Magic pendant they are all fab!!!
> 
> In this photo, by the way I'm wearing on the shorter loop.
> 
> View attachment 2957357




Sprinkles,
Congratulations on your Magic Alhambra Diamond Pave Pendant.  It looks beautiful on you!!!   So striking against your black lace.....


----------



## kimber418

engineer24 said:


> Apologies in advance if my formatting of my post is incorrect. I have learnt a lot about VCA from reading the posts in this thread and thank you to all you ladies who so generously share your knowledge/pics/enthusiasm. I have a question about my next purchases which I plan to make shortly. I am torn between getting one big piece this year or a couple of smaller pieces (trying to beat the price increase!)
> 
> I am trying to grow my VCA collection ( I have one piece currently - the magic Alhambra bracelet in malachite YG which I love - poor quality pic below)
> 
> The big pieces I am considering are:
> - the magic pave necklace WG (Inspired by that gorgeous pic from Sprinkles&Bling above!!!) OR
> - the perlee bracelet WG
> (Most of my jewellery is white gold and most of the hardware on my better accessories are silver/palladium)
> 
> The smaller pieces I am considering are:
> - magic bracelet YG onyx AND
> - magic bracelet YG MOP AND
> - signature bracelet in WG
> (Buying the YG bracelets allow me to use my current bracelet)
> 
> I typically dress casually and like to buy jewellery that goes from day to night. I also have a toddler so I would like to get pieces are not fragile.
> 
> Thank you all so much in advance for any comments/suggestions/input!




I would suggest getting the YG or WG Perlee bracelet.  It is a beautiful addition to your VCA collection.   If you wanted to spend a bit more I would suggest the MOP 10 motif.  You can add another 10 down the road.


----------



## kimber418

engineer24 said:


> Apologies in advance if my formatting of my post is incorrect. I have learnt a lot about VCA from reading the posts in this thread and thank you to all you ladies who so generously share your knowledge/pics/enthusiasm. I have a question about my next purchases which I plan to make shortly. I am torn between getting one big piece this year or a couple of smaller pieces (trying to beat the price increase!)
> 
> I am trying to grow my VCA collection ( I have one piece currently - the magic Alhambra bracelet in malachite YG which I love - poor quality pic below)
> 
> The big pieces I am considering are:
> - the magic pave necklace WG (Inspired by that gorgeous pic from Sprinkles&Bling above!!!) OR
> - the perlee bracelet WG
> (Most of my jewellery is white gold and most of the hardware on my better accessories are silver/palladium)
> 
> The smaller pieces I am considering are:
> - magic bracelet YG onyx AND
> - magic bracelet YG MOP AND
> - signature bracelet in WG
> (Buying the YG bracelets allow me to use my current bracelet)
> 
> I typically dress casually and like to buy jewellery that goes from day to night. I also have a toddler so I would like to get pieces are not fragile.
> 
> Thank you all so much in advance for any comments/suggestions/input!




I would suggest getting the YG or WG Perlee bracelet.  It is a beautiful addition to your VCA collection.   If you wanted to spend a bit more I would suggest the MOP 10 motif.  You can add another 10 motif down the road. I love your vintage Malachite bracelet! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## kimber418

birkin10600 said:


> Finally I brought this beauty home. Pink gold 10 motifs vintage Alhambra. Sorry for posting so many photos, just so excited and want to share my joy! Thanks for letting me share!




So pretty!  Love it with your carnelian necklace!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 2957783
> 
> Lariat style



Love this!  It looks great on you!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

einseine said:


> Wow!  Congrats!!!  It looks gorgeous on you!!!!  I purchased it, too!  Will go to the boutique to pick it up next week!!!
> 
> On the shorter loop means you are using a jump ring???



Aww thanks hun, I'm sure it will look stunning on you  and I can not wait to see your photos of it! I need to take more photos of mine to share! 

Yes, by shorter loop I mean the second jump ring that comes on the chain. It may look longer on you if your petite though.


----------



## einseine

birkin10600 said:


> Finally I brought this beauty home. Pink gold 10 motifs vintage Alhambra. Sorry for posting so many photos, just so excited and want to share my joy! Thanks for letting me share!



Congrats!!!  Both look beautiful on you!  I love wearing carnelian x PG, too!


----------



## einseine

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Aww thanks hun, I'm sure it will look stunning on you  and I can not wait to see your photos of it! I need to take more photos of mine to share!
> 
> Yes, by shorter loop I mean the second jump ring that comes on the chain. It may look longer on you if your petite though.



Yes, please take more modeling pics!

So, you have not modified the chain.  I was asked by my SA if I needed the alternation, adjusting the position of the jump ring or adding another one, perhaps...  I don't think I need it.


----------



## einseine

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 2957783
> 
> Lariat style



HOW???


----------



## pigleto972001

So, not sure exactly but it must be on the single long way. Then u take one end in one hand and the other in the other hand and bring it behind your neck. Bring the pendant through the top and pull it down. They then moved the clasp to the back. Hope that makes sense ... [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## einseine

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 2957783
> 
> Lariat style





pigleto972001 said:


> So, not sure exactly but it must be on the single long way. Then u take one end in one hand and the other in the other hand and bring it behind your neck. Bring the pendant through the top and pull it down. They then moved the clasp to the back. Hope that makes sense ... [emoji5]&#65039;



Thank you so much!  I'll try!


----------



## Jinsun

I tried the lariat style. I must have a thicker neck. It doesn't fall as long as it does on you [emoji24]


----------



## pedsdds

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi lovely ladies, I wanted to share a quick photo of my new Magic Alhambra diamond pave pendant!!! My sweet hubby gifted it to me, which I did not expect so soon [emoji4] but I'm in love with it!!! Here's a photo of me wearing it earlier for dinner with hubby, I'll post more photos of it later, I just couldn't wait to share my excitement with you all!!! And congrats to everyone who's purchased a new Magic pendant they are all fab!!!
> 
> In this photo, by the way I'm wearing on the shorter loop.
> 
> View attachment 2957357




omg! [emoji7][emoji7] this is TDF! what a sweet husband! enjoy and please post some more modeling pictures if you get the chance


----------



## crazyforbag

I'll take two said:


> Here is a picture of mine.
> In all honesty I wish I had bought the 5 motif diamond pave vintage instead of the Magic. This is because the weight of the large motif drags the fastener to the top side of my wrist . I ended up having it detached and have worn it as a pendant since but occasionally add it back to the bracelet.
> At the end of the day you should go with what you like the most . Lots of other ladies have the Magic bracelet and love it




THanks for the picture.
I am probably getting the MOP vintage Alhambra bracelet since I also was worry about the weight of the large motif. I wish I can afford the diamond pave vintage. It is beautiful but is a dream for me. = )


----------



## crazyforbag

!


----------



## PennyD2911

birkin10600 said:


> Finally I brought this beauty home. Pink gold 10 motifs vintage Alhambra. Sorry for posting so many photos, just so excited and want to share my joy! Thanks for letting me share!




Congratulations![emoji254]


----------



## 123Isabella

I wanted to ask for brutally honest opinions on my new "pre-loved" Mimi Nerval onyx earrings, as I'm on the fence about keeping them.  Last night, after a glass...or two...of wine, I thought they looked super-cool with my wg bar necklace, but this morning I wondered if they looked plasticky or clash with my coloring.  At $4,000, I consider them a bargain, but, nonetheless, I'd only want to keep them if I were pretty sure I'd wear them...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

123Isabella said:


> I wanted to ask for brutally honest opinions on my new "pre-loved" Mimi Nerval onyx earrings, as I'm on the fence about keeping them.  Last night, after a glass...or two...of wine, I thought they looked super-cool with my wg bar necklace, but this morning I wondered if they looked plasticky or clash with my coloring.  At $4,000, I consider them a bargain, but, nonetheless, I'd only want to keep them if I were pretty sure I'd wear them...



I love these!!!
Personally I would not wear a necklace with these gorgeous and rare beauties.


----------



## 123Isabella

texasgirliegirl said:


> I love these!!!
> Personally I would not wear a necklace with these gorgeous and rare beauties.



Thank you so much TGG for your generous as always advice!!!  So glad to have your seal of approval on the earrings, minus the necklace, which I agree it's better without.


----------



## sbelle

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi lovely ladies, I wanted to share a quick photo of my new Magic Alhambra diamond pave pendant!!!
> 
> View attachment 2957357



Exquisite!  It doesn't get any better than that!



123Isabella said:


> I wanted to ask for brutally honest opinions on my new "pre-loved" Mimi Nerval onyx earrings, as I'm on the fence about keeping them.



I think they are beautiful, and are beautiful *on you*.  I love having pieces that are no longer part of the current line, so that appeals to me too.  But, you have to *LOVE* them or you won't wear them.   And the bargain price won't be a bargain if you don't wear them..


----------



## texasgirliegirl

birkin10600 said:


> Finally I brought this beauty home. Pink gold 10 motifs vintage Alhambra. Sorry for posting so many photos, just so excited and want to share my joy! Thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful! Gorgeous layered with your LE carnelian pendant. 
Gorgeous Classic. I love the textural element of the all yg/ pg pieces.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 2957783
> 
> Lariat style



Such a fun way to wear this piece. It makes it less serious. 
Nice to share creative options.


----------



## Mutiny

Perlee mod shot


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Mutiny said:


> Perlee mod shot



Beautiful!! Especially love the earrings.


----------



## Mutiny

Jinsun said:


> Good to know. I've always wanted the plain to wear with my love.



I had a problem with one of mine but sent it for repair and had no problem since. Perlee bracelets are well made and comfortable too. They're all hand made so each is slightly different in shape.


----------



## Mutiny

Jinsun said:


> He approved!  SA didn't have any in stock. It's on order and will take about a week. I'm getting both mop for the girls so they don't fight. I originally wanted mop and carnelian clovers so I could wear them but SA said they could not extend 2" at the end with an extra jump ring (so it will hang nicely on mommy's neck). They'll only extend it throughout the chain, not the ends making too long on the girls. I have a vintage mop pendant anyways and I can match with the girls



Yay! Good choice on the mop and getting the same for both because if they're anything like my girls, they will fight over the same style. I also wanted to share with the girls but they refuse to let me borrow! The chain fits my neck fine though, not sure if we got the longer length.


----------



## kimber418

Mutiny said:


> Perlee mod shot





Mutiny,

I love all your Perlee!  Thanks for sharing.   Beautiful!


----------



## Mutiny

texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful!! Especially love the earrings.



Thank you!


----------



## VCAforever

Mutiny said:


> Perlee mod shot


Absolutely beautiful! The perlee collection is gorgeous, thanks for sharing.


----------



## 123Isabella

Mutiny said:


> Perlee mod shot



How beautiful!!!  Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## kimber418

123Isabella said:


> I wanted to ask for brutally honest opinions on my new "pre-loved" Mimi Nerval onyx earrings, as I'm on the fence about keeping them.  Last night, after a glass...or two...of wine, I thought they looked super-cool with my wg bar necklace, but this morning I wondered if they looked plasticky or clash with my coloring.  At $4,000, I consider them a bargain, but, nonetheless, I'd only want to keep them if I were pretty sure I'd wear them...




So pretty!  Congrats on finding these beauties!


----------



## ChaneLisette

Mutiny said:


> Perlee mod shot




Wow!  All so amazing!


----------



## PennyD2911

Mutiny said:


> Perlee mod shot




Gorgeous!  You wear all the pieces beautifully.


----------



## 123Isabella

kimber418 said:


> So pretty!  Congrats on finding these beauties!



Thank you so much!!!  You've helped boost my confidence in keeping them!


----------



## Mutiny

123Isabella said:


> I wanted to ask for brutally honest opinions on my new "pre-loved" Mimi Nerval onyx earrings, as I'm on the fence about keeping them.  Last night, after a glass...or two...of wine, I thought they looked super-cool with my wg bar necklace, but this morning I wondered if they looked plasticky or clash with my coloring.  At $4,000, I consider them a bargain, but, nonetheless, I'd only want to keep them if I were pretty sure I'd wear them...



Beautiful on you! Definitely keep &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## 123Isabella

Mutiny said:


> Beautiful on you! Definitely keep &#10084;&#65039;



Thank you Mutiny!!!  I'm very grateful for your opinion and  believe I'm going to keep them!!!


----------



## jonathan jay

Mutiny said:


> Perlee mod shot



Beautiful collection! It looks stunning on you!


----------



## cung

123Isabella said:


> I wanted to ask for brutally honest opinions on my new "pre-loved" Mimi Nerval onyx earrings, as I'm on the fence about keeping them.  Last night, after a glass...or two...of wine, I thought they looked super-cool with my wg bar necklace, but this morning I wondered if they looked plasticky or clash with my coloring.  At $4,000, I consider them a bargain, but, nonetheless, I'd only want to keep them if I were pretty sure I'd wear them...



I think they look great on you and suit your color very well. Good choice and great find, congratulations


----------



## bags to die for

I went to see the new Magic pendants. The pave was gorgeous. Loved the back of it too.


----------



## 123Isabella

cung said:


> I think they look great on you and suit your color very well. Good choice and great find, congratulations



Thank you so much, cung!!!  Yes, I'm now very excited about them and can't wait to have posts added!


----------



## 123Isabella

bags to die for said:


> I went to see the new Magic pendants. The pave was gorgeous. Loved the back of it too.



VCA is so clever in their designs!!! I have a diamond heart pendant and so dislike when it flips to the non-diamond side.  But the pave pendant's honeycomb backside looks almost equally beautiful!


----------



## einseine

123Isabella said:


> Thank you so much, cung!!!  Yes, I'm now very excited about them and can't wait to have posts added!




Yes!  They really look great with your coloring[emoji175].


----------



## OKComputer

Mutiny said:


> Perlee mod shot



This picture looks like a cut-out from a magazine! Love the collection on you.


----------



## barbie444

Hi Ladies,
I am about to take the plunge on my next VCA piece, I wanted to get it off ebay to save a little could you guys authenticate? I am still so new you to Van Cleef I have no idea.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Van-Cleef-A...360?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf75bf408


----------



## 123Isabella

oops


----------



## ChaneLisette

barbie444 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am about to take the plunge on my next VCA piece, I wanted to get it off ebay to save a little could you guys authenticate? I am still so new you to Van Cleef I have no idea.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Van-Cleef-A...360?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf75bf408




There is definitely a red flag on this auction. I would not recommend them. You can PM me if you would like more info.


----------



## cung

barbie444 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am about to take the plunge on my next VCA piece, I wanted to get it off ebay to save a little could you guys authenticate? I am still so new you to Van Cleef I have no idea.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Van-Cleef-A...360?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf75bf408



I have no vca earrings and could not confirm about its authenticity but the seller seems to list lots of vca items (from my watching list), which is not common for individual. I recommend to buy it from an actual shop with ebay listings, but then the price is not so good


----------



## sbelle

barbie444 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am about to take the plunge on my next VCA piece, I wanted to get it off ebay to save a little could you guys authenticate? I am still so new you to Van Cleef I have no idea.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Van-Cleef-A...360?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf75bf408




I agree with the others-- stay away.


----------



## Mutiny

Thanks everyone!  Here's the blue sevres set mod shot. Happy Sunday!


----------



## Mutiny

cung said:


> I have no vca earrings and could not confirm about its authenticity but the seller seems to list lots of vca items (from my watching list), which is not common for individual. I recommend to buy it from an actual shop with ebay listings, but then the price is not so good



I agree that she does seem to have a lot of VCA items for sale. It's also amazing to see so many sellers listing VCA pieces online with blank certificates and invoices too. Be careful, it's a lot of money at stake.


----------



## Mutiny

bags to die for said:


> I went to see the new Magic pendants. The pave was gorgeous. Loved the back of it too.



Love VCA pave. The honeycomb back is pretty and allows the diamonds to sparkle on that side too!


----------



## PennyD2911

Mutiny said:


> Thanks everyone!  Here's the blue sevres set mod shot. Happy Sunday!




Beautiful!


----------



## pedsdds

Mutiny said:


> Thanks everyone!  Here's the blue sevres set mod shot. Happy Sunday!




gorgeous!! [emoji7]


----------



## ChaneLisette

Mutiny said:


> Thanks everyone!  Here's the blue sevres set mod shot. Happy Sunday!




Gorgeous!


----------



## happibug

Mutiny said:


> Thanks everyone!  Here's the blue sevres set mod shot. Happy Sunday!




Such a beautiful set! All of your VCA pieces are lovely!


----------



## jonathan jay

Mutiny said:


> Thanks everyone!  Here's the blue sevres set mod shot. Happy Sunday!



OMG i just died!  of envy that is.

I love your VCA! Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## birkin10600

VCAforever said:


> Amazing, the 10 motif PG looks so beautiful on you and really suits you, also layering with the LE holiday pendant. Congrats!!!
> Thank you for your lovely comment!
> 
> Birkin10600 - in the snapshots you have the necklace longer, so do you have 2 x 10 motifs in PG on? Only I'm considering buying this in the 20 motif PG/YG but was wondering which size do you prefer wearing? Would like to make the best use of the necklace, however, your pics really help to consider both options. Thank you for sharing you pics and enjoy wearing them.


Thank you. I have both 20 motifs in onyx and mop that's the reason why i want 10 motifs on this one. You know what, i love both style. Hope you will get your necklace soon and please post photos here for us to drool!



hopingoneday said:


> Gorgeous!!! In the photos where you're wearing it longer, did you link it to a five motif bracelet?
> The pink gold looks beautiful with your skin!


Yes, i did! Thank you for your nice comment hopingoneday!



kimber418 said:


> So pretty!  Love it with your carnelian necklace!


Thank you kimber! You are so kind!



einseine said:


> Congrats!!!  Both look beautiful on you!  I love wearing carnelian x PG, too!


Thank you! I love your vca collection!



PennyD2911 said:


> Congratulations![emoji254]


Thank you Penny! 



texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful! Gorgeous layered with your LE carnelian pendant.
> Gorgeous Classic. I love the textural element of the all yg/ pg pieces.


Thank you tgg! I love your vca collection. Love your rare vca pieces,


----------



## perleegirl

Mutiny said:


> Thanks everyone!  Here's the blue sevres set mod shot. Happy Sunday!



Such an exquisite set!


----------



## birkin10600

dialv said:


> looks beautiful on you!! btw I love the Hermes box Christmas tree you have in the background. My hubs is always saying what is with all these orange boxes.


Thank you dialv! I have the orange tower on both side of my bed. It just make me happy every time i enter my bedroom!



ChaneLisette said:


> I love all of your pics! So beautiful!


Thank you ChaneLisette for your nice comment!


----------



## birkin10600

Mutiny said:


> Perlee mod shot



Love all your vca pieces! You have amazing vca collection!


----------



## jonathan jay

birkin10600 said:


> Finally I brought this beauty home. Pink gold 10 motifs vintage Alhambra. Sorry for posting so many photos, just so excited and want to share my joy! Thanks for letting me share!



I love how you matched the carnelian single motif with the pinkgold 10 motif!  so amazing!


----------



## birkin10600

jonathan jay said:


> I love how you matched the carnelian single motif with the pinkgold 10 motif!  so amazing!


Yes, i love the two necklace together!  Thank you so much for your kind comment!


----------



## Suzie

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi lovely ladies, I wanted to share a quick photo of my new Magic Alhambra diamond pave pendant!!! My sweet hubby gifted it to me, which I did not expect so soon [emoji4] but I'm in love with it!!! Here's a photo of me wearing it earlier for dinner with hubby, I'll post more photos of it later, I just couldn't wait to share my excitement with you all!!! And congrats to everyone who's purchased a new Magic pendant they are all fab!!!
> 
> In this photo, by the way I'm wearing on the shorter loop.
> 
> View attachment 2957357


One word, STUNNING!!


----------



## OKComputer

Picked up my small yg Frivole earrings this weekend! I am in love!


----------



## engineer24

engineer24 said:


> Apologies in advance if my formatting of my post is incorrect. I have learnt a lot about VCA from reading the posts in this thread and thank you to all you ladies who so generously share your knowledge/pics/enthusiasm. I have a question about my next purchases which I plan to make shortly. I am torn between getting one big piece this year or a couple of smaller pieces (trying to beat the price increase!)
> 
> I am trying to grow my VCA collection ( I have one piece currently - the magic Alhambra bracelet in malachite YG which I love - poor quality pic below)
> 
> The big pieces I am considering are:
> - the magic pave necklace WG (Inspired by that gorgeous pic from Sprinkles&Bling above!!!) OR
> - the perlee bracelet WG
> (Most of my jewellery is white gold and most of the hardware on my better accessories are silver/palladium)
> 
> The smaller pieces I am considering are:
> - magic bracelet YG onyx AND
> - magic bracelet YG MOP AND
> - signature bracelet in WG
> (Buying the YG bracelets allow me to use my current bracelet)
> 
> I typically dress casually and like to buy jewellery that goes from day to night. I also have a toddler so I would like to get pieces are not fragile.
> 
> Thank you all so much in advance for any comments/suggestions/input!




Thank you to perleegirl, kimber418, texasgirliegirl and Jinsun for your thoughtful comments. Much appreciated. From reading your comments, I went in with the intention of getting the diamond Perlee  clover bracelet with the magic pave as a second choice. I am embarrassed to admit I ended up locking down a 20 motif vintage necklace in turquoise (WG). On the other hand, I somewhat redeemed myself because that was what I intended on purchasing when I made my first purchase


----------



## cung

OKComputer said:


> Picked up my small yg Frivole earrings this weekend! I am in love!



You look fabulous with these. Congratulations


----------



## texasgirliegirl

OKComputer said:


> Picked up my small yg Frivole earrings this weekend! I am in love!



Beautiful earrings!!
These look like the perfect size for you and the yg compliments your coloring beautifully.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

engineer24 said:


> Thank you to perleegirl, kimber418, texasgirliegirl and Jinsun for your thoughtful comments. Much appreciated. From reading your comments, I went in with the intention of getting the diamond Perlee  clover bracelet with the magic pave as a second choice. I am embarrassed to admit I ended up locking down a 20 motif vintage necklace in turquoise (WG). On the other hand, I somewhat redeemed myself because that was what I intended on purchasing when I made my first purchase



Wonderful choice!!!
A 20 motif turquoise YG was my first purchase. 
So happy that you found one. &#127808;


----------



## perleegirl

Awesome!!! But how? I want one so bad, but all I ever get is blah, blah blah! Please share the secret to scoring the very unattainable turquoise.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Suzie said:


> One word, STUNNING!!



Aww thank you gorgeous!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

OKComputer said:


> Picked up my small yg Frivole earrings this weekend! I am in love!




Congratulations - they look great on you!


----------



## ChaneLisette

OKComputer said:


> Picked up my small yg Frivole earrings this weekend! I am in love!



Very pretty! They look nice on you.


----------



## ChaneLisette

engineer24 said:


> Thank you to perleegirl, kimber418, texasgirliegirl and Jinsun for your thoughtful comments. Much appreciated. From reading your comments, I went in with the intention of getting the diamond Perlee  clover bracelet with the magic pave as a second choice. I am embarrassed to admit I ended up locking down a 20 motif vintage necklace in turquoise (WG). On the other hand, I somewhat redeemed myself because that was what I intended on purchasing when I made my first purchase



Lucky you! You can get the Perlee bracelet and magic pave anytime but the turquoise is so hard to find. I would love to see pics of your necklace. Enjoy!


----------



## VCAforever

Mutiny said:


> Thanks everyone!  Here's the blue sevres set mod shot. Happy Sunday!


Well what can I say, they look amazing on you! The yg really does bring out the bleu de serves, what a beautiful colour combination.


----------



## VCAforever

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you. I have both 20 motifs in onyx and mop that's the reason why i want 10 motifs on this one. You know what, i love both style. Hope you will get your necklace soon and please post photos here for us to drool!
> 
> 
> Yes, i did! Thank you for your nice comment hopingoneday!
> 
> 
> Thank you kimber! You are so kind!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I love your vca collection!
> 
> 
> Thank you Penny!
> 
> 
> Thank you tgg! I love your vca collection. Love your rare vca pieces,


Thank you Birkin10600 for your response, your advice is much appreciated. Your lucky to already have the 20 motif in onyx and mop and now 10 motif in pg. I think I'm going to have to pop in tomorrow and try on a few depending on what's  available and see what they look like on me and what I intend to wear with such piece/s. As and when I do buy will put photos.


----------



## VCAforever

OKComputer said:


> Picked up my small yg Frivole earrings this weekend! I am in love!


The Frivole earrings look really good on you and well proportioned to the size of your ears. Very pretty indeed, thank you for sharing.


----------



## birkin10600

OKComputer said:


> Picked up my small yg Frivole earrings this weekend! I am in love!



Look so beautiful on you. We are twinsies on this earring. Love it!:thumbup:


----------



## VCAforever

engineer24 said:


> Thank you to perleegirl, kimber418, texasgirliegirl and Jinsun for your thoughtful comments. Much appreciated. From reading your comments, I went in with the intention of getting the diamond Perlee  clover bracelet with the magic pave as a second choice. I am embarrassed to admit I ended up locking down a 20 motif vintage necklace in turquoise (WG). On the other hand, I somewhat redeemed myself because that was what I intended on purchasing when I made my first purchase


Hi I agree with ChaneLisette. You can get the Perlee bracelet and the magic pave anytime but anything turquoise that consists of more than a couple of motifs is hard to come by. My dream piece would be the 10/20 motif wg in turquoise. I asked the availability online, with Harrods, Selfidges and VCA Bond Street and they all say the same. Bond St. are reluctant to even take a deposit, they had 1 customer who ordered a single motif in turquoise and just got it recently after one and a half years later!! However, asked the manager (VCA) in Harrods who said they would take a deposit and as and when one comes in it would be mine. She also explained they did have a 20 wg motif in turquoise but somebody already purchased it but that was also a customer who put a deposit to reserve. So I would definitely buy the turquoise 20 motif in wg. 

Apologies for harping on - to all the lovely ladies here don't give up hope if you truely desire anything in turquoise!


----------



## Coconuts40

engineer24 said:


> Thank you to perleegirl, kimber418, texasgirliegirl and Jinsun for your thoughtful comments. Much appreciated. From reading your comments, I went in with the intention of getting the diamond Perlee  clover bracelet with the magic pave as a second choice. I am embarrassed to admit I ended up locking down a 20 motif vintage necklace in turquoise (WG). On the other hand, I somewhat redeemed myself because that was what I intended on purchasing when I made my first purchase



Engineer24, Congratulations on the purchase of your 20 motif turquoise!

  I must ask, how were you able to find this necklace, as so many members on this forum (including myself) have been unable to secure one due to the scarcity of turquoise from VCA.  Was this in North America?


----------



## Coconuts40

Hi Everybody,  I have been away for a couple of weeks, and have come back to some AMAZING photos of beautiful VCA additions!!  It will take me a while to catch up!  Congratulations everyone who has purchased new pieces, as they are all so incredibly beautiful!!!!  Thank you for sharing your photos, they are such a pleasure to view, and to share in your excitement


----------



## engineer24

texasgirliegirl said:


> Wonderful choice!!!
> A 20 motif turquoise YG was my first purchase.
> So happy that you found one. &#127808;


 Thank you!


----------



## engineer24

texasgirliegirl said:


> Wonderful choice!!!
> A 20 motif turquoise YG was my first purchase.
> So happy that you found one. &#127808;


 


perleegirl said:


> Awesome!!! But how? I want one so bad, but all I ever get is blah, blah blah! Please share the secret to scoring the very unattainable turquoise.


 No secret....I am on the west coast and I have been asking my SA for the last year and a half for a 20 motif turquoise and was always told that I could not order it and there was none available. Over Christmas, there were a couple of turquoise pieces available at my local store but I did not buy any at that time. I was told recently that I could put my name on the list for the 20 motif provided I prepaid and waited (for a while, I think). So I bit the bullet before the price increase and I am hoping that I receive this soon.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

123Isabella said:


> Absolutely beautiful!! And what an amazingly generous husband you have!!!
> 
> I remember now back in 2009 I think it was when you revealed the stunning flowers and Tiffany gifts he got you while you were recuperating!  That's when I decided to start "working" on examples for my own DH  Do you still wear that Tiffany filigree heart that made my heart throb?
> 
> Well, the pave pendant looks amazing on you and I hope you wear in excellent health!



Thank you sweetheart! You have a great memory  I do love the T&Co heart however I actually do not wear it as much lately =(


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

perleegirl said:


> WOWZA, WOWZA, WOWZA!!!   Nuff said!



Aww thanks hun!!! 



birkin10600 said:


> Oh! So pretty! Look soo beautiful on you!



Thank you lovely!!!



Jinsun said:


> Omg beautiful!  Congrats!!!



Thank you so much!!!



dialv said:


> Stunning!! You are so lucky!! VCA pave is sparklytacular!!



Thank you darling!



ChaneLisette said:


> So gorgeous!!! Enjoy!



Thank you sweetie!!!



kimber418 said:


> Sprinkles,
> Congratulations on your Magic Alhambra Diamond Pave Pendant.  It looks beautiful on you!!!   So striking against your black lace.....



Aww you're so sweet, thank you so much!!! 



pedsdds said:


> omg! [emoji7][emoji7] this is TDF! what a sweet husband! enjoy and please post some more modeling pictures if you get the chance



Thank you sweetheart 



sbelle said:


> Exquisite!  It doesn't get any better than that!
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are beautiful, and are beautiful *on you*.  I love having pieces that are no longer part of the current line, so that appeals to me too.  But, you have to *LOVE* them or you won't wear them.   And the bargain price won't be a bargain if you don't wear them..





Thank you hun, I love your collection so much I hope you're enjoying your new pendants!!!


----------



## VCAforever

engineer24 said:


> No secret....I am on the west coast and I have been asking my SA for the last year and a half for a 20 motif turquoise and was always told that I could not order it and there was none available. Over Christmas, there were a couple of turquoise pieces available at my local store but I did not buy any at that time. I was told recently that I could put my name on the list for the 20 motif provided I prepaid and waited (for a while, I think). So I bit the bullet before the price increase and I am hoping that I receive this soon.


Smart move! Hope you get the piece real soon.


----------



## perleegirl

engineer24 said:


> No secret....I am on the west coast and I have been asking my SA for the last year and a half for a 20 motif turquoise and was always told that I could not order it and there was none available. Over Christmas, there were a couple of turquoise pieces available at my local store but I did not buy any at that time. I was told recently that I could put my name on the list for the 20 motif provided I prepaid and waited (for a while, I think). So I bit the bullet before the price increase and I am hoping that I receive this soon.



Ah...Got it! I was under the impression that you already had that sweet treasure in your possession. Were they able to give you any indication of when you might receive it? So if you ever get tired of the waiting game will they refund your money, or will they only give store credit? Just curious. Hope you acquire it very soon.


----------



## engineer24

perleegirl said:


> Ah...Got it! I was under the impression that you already had that sweet treasure in your possession. Were they able to give you any indication of when you might receive it? So if you ever get tired of the waiting game will they refund your money, or will they only give store credit? Just curious. Hope you acquire it very soon.


If I had it already, I would have shared a pic  I was told possibly by the end of this year but it may well be mid next year too. Full refund if I get tired of the waiting game.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

engineer24 said:


> If I had it already, I would have shared a pic  I was told possibly by the end of this year but it may well be mid next year too. Full refund if I get tired of the waiting game.


 I am surprised that they took a deposit when it's clear they could easily sell the necklace once it arrives, should you elect not to take it.  VCA is now earning  interest on your money while you wait...for an unspecified period of time.
Even Hermes doesn't require a deposit nor prepayment for a coveted handbag.
This doesn't seem fair to me.  I hope that the wait isn't long and that you receive your piece sooner rather than later. 
Summer is approaching and it would be wonderful for you to enjoy the piece for this upcoming season.


----------



## barbie444

I want to thank all of you who replied! I actually purchased a Pendant necklace from this seller TWO months ago and started to have doubts about it's authencity just last week and yesterday thanks to a LOVELY and kind TPFer I found out I had payed $2500 for a fake, thankfully I spoke to paypal and opened a case and the seller is agreeing to a refund. But without this board I would have been wearing fake necklace for  almost the price of the real thing, and I HATE fakes. I'll be in Paris in two weeks and with the refund I'll be heading to Place Vendome and getting something straight from the source. Special THANKS to ChaneLisette


ChaneLisette said:


> There is definitely a red flag on this auction. I would not recommend them. You can PM me if you would like more info.





cung said:


> I have no vca earrings and could not confirm about its authenticity but the seller seems to list lots of vca items (from my watching list), which is not common for individual. I recommend to buy it from an actual shop with ebay listings, but then the price is not so good





sbelle said:


> I agree with the others-- stay away.


----------



## ChaneLisette

barbie444 said:


> I want to thank all of you who replied! I actually purchased a Pendant necklace from this seller TWO months ago and started to have doubts about it's authencity just last week and yesterday thanks to a LOVELY and kind TPFer I found out I had payed $2500 for a fake, thankfully I spoke to paypal and opened a case and the seller is agreeing to a refund. But without this board I would have been wearing fake necklace for  almost the price of the real thing, and I HATE fakes. I'll be in Paris in two weeks and with the refund I'll be heading to Place Vendome and getting something straight from the source. Special THANKS to ChaneLisette



You are very welcome! I am happy to help and am glad you are receiving your refund. Hope you have wonderful time in Paris and at the VCA boutique. Definitely share pics when you return.


----------



## Suzie

OKComputer said:


> Picked up my small yg Frivole earrings this weekend! I am in love!



They look perfect on you, I have them in WG.


----------



## Suzie

bags to die for said:


> I went to see the new Magic pendants. The pave was gorgeous. Loved the back of it too.



This necklace is exquisite, are you going to buy it?


----------



## Suzie

Mutiny said:


> Thanks everyone!  Here's the blue sevres set mod shot. Happy Sunday!



What a gorgeous set of VCA, they look beautiful on you.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Wow, I leave for a few days and miss so much! Nothing fun, I just got over a stomach bug (or food poisoning) [emoji20]. Much better now, but wow wow wow and huge congrats all around on all the beautiful purchases!

We don't have a "spotting VCA" thread here, but the night I went down for the count I was at dinner and spotted the pave Frivole BTF ring on the lady at the table next to me. Gorgeous! Had to point it out to DH (he's soooo used to my H spotting). 

TGG I get your point about not having to leave payment with some other boutiques (like H), but I do like that you get to lock down the price. I SO'd a 25cm B so long ago, that I'm pretty sure it now costs at least $2000 more than it did when I ordered it (if it EVER arrives!), so, there are pros and cons (and at least with VCA, I feel there's a bit more security that you know you're going to get what you've ordered).

Anyway, so glad to be back....just love everyone's fabulous posts!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Wow, I leave for a few days and miss so much! Nothing fun, I just got over a stomach bug (or food poisoning) [emoji20]. Much better now, but wow wow wow and huge congrats all around on all the beautiful purchases!
> 
> We don't have a "spotting VCA" thread here, but the night I went down for the count I was at dinner and spotted the pave Frivole BTF ring on the lady at the table next to me. Gorgeous! Had to point it out to DH (he's soooo used to my H spotting).
> 
> TGG I get your point about not having to leave payment with some other boutiques (like H), but I do like that you get to lock down the price. I SO'd a 25cm B so long ago, that I'm pretty sure it now costs at least $2000 more than it did when I ordered it (if it EVER arrives!), so, there are pros and cons (and at least with VCA, I feel there's a bit more security that you know you're going to get what you've ordered).
> 
> Anyway, so glad to be back....just love everyone's fabulous posts!



Locking in the price is an excellent reason to leave payment. 
You are absolutely right about H. I had forgotten about the potential for price increased. Since I've been so wrapped up with VCA, I've been trying to stay away from H.


----------



## PennyD2911

BBC said:


> Wow, I leave for a few days and miss so much! Nothing fun, I just got over a stomach bug (or food poisoning) [emoji20]. Much better now, but wow wow wow and huge congrats all around on all the beautiful purchases!
> 
> We don't have a "spotting VCA" thread here, but the night I went down for the count I was at dinner and spotted the pave Frivole BTF ring on the lady at the table next to me. Gorgeous! Had to point it out to DH (he's soooo used to my H spotting).
> 
> TGG I get your point about not having to leave payment with some other boutiques (like H), but I do like that you get to lock down the price. I SO'd a 25cm B so long ago, that I'm pretty sure it now costs at least $2000 more than it did when I ordered it (if it EVER arrives!), so, there are pros and cons (and at least with VCA, I feel there's a bit more security that you know you're going to get what you've ordered).
> 
> Anyway, so glad to be back....just love everyone's fabulous posts!




Welcome back B! Glad you are feeling better!
You are so right about Hermes. They offer no deposit option to lock in the price and some SOs take 2 to 3 years.  As you said, with VCA you chances of getting what you ordered are much greater than with Hermes.


----------



## MYH

barbie444 said:


> I want to thank all of you who replied! I actually purchased a Pendant necklace from this seller TWO months ago and started to have doubts about it's authencity just last week and yesterday thanks to a LOVELY and kind TPFer I found out I had payed $2500 for a fake, thankfully I spoke to paypal and opened a case and the seller is agreeing to a refund. But without this board I would have been wearing fake necklace for  almost the price of the real thing, and I HATE fakes. I'll be in Paris in two weeks and with the refund I'll be heading to Place Vendome and getting something straight from the source. Special THANKS to ChaneLisette


I'm glad to hear the seller is refunding you.  I didn't want to hurt your feelings, but also had huge sirens going off in my head about that listing being fake.


----------



## PhoenixH

I have been traveling and just got back to all these lovely sharing on this thread! Love everyone's new purchases!


----------



## bags to die for

Suzie said:


> This necklace is exquisite, are you going to buy it?




I don't think I will get any opportunity to wear it. Will admire from a far and ponder on the Lotus earrings.


----------



## Suzie

bags to die for said:


> I don't think I will get any opportunity to wear it. Will admire from a far and ponder on the Lotus earrings.



I hear you, it certainly is stunning though as are the lotus earrings.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bags to die for said:


> I don't think I will get any opportunity to wear it. Will admire from a far and ponder on the Lotus earrings.



What size are you considering? Last week the large lotus earrings were on display at our local boutique. They are much larger than I had expected. Very dramatic. 
The snowflake pendant earrings were also on display. &#128525;


----------



## bags to die for

I'm considering the smaller size Lotus. 

I've seen the snowflake earrings but haven't tried them on. The bracelet is stunning.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bags to die for said:


> I'm considering the smaller size Lotus.
> 
> I've seen the snowflake earrings but haven't tried them on. The bracelet is stunning.



The small lotus earrings are stunning. I tried the snowflake earrings on. Wish I hadn't. They are incredibly beautiful. More for the red carpet......TDF.


----------



## bags to die for

I said the same thing about the snowflake bracelet.

When am I ever going to need such bling except for a red carpet!


----------



## VCAforever

Hello ladies, as I'm still new to VCA can anyone help with the following:
Does anyone regularly shop VCA at any of the London (Uk) stores that is Harrods, Selfridges or VCA on Bond Street? 
If you do, can anyone recommend a good SA in any of the 3 above, if not all of them?


----------



## I'll take two

VCAforever said:


> Hello ladies, as I'm still new to VCA can anyone help with the following:
> Does anyone regularly shop VCA at any of the London (Uk) stores that is Harrods, Selfridges or VCA on Bond Street?
> If you do, can anyone recommend a good SA in any of the 3 above, if not all of them?



Hi have found the staff at all the London stores to be very professional and helpful.
I mostly shop at Harrods but only because of their loyalty card .


----------



## I'll take two

OKComputer said:


> Picked up my small yg Frivole earrings this weekend! I am in love!


So pretty ,congrats 



123Isabella said:


> I wanted to ask for brutally honest opinions on my new "pre-loved" Mimi Nerval onyx earrings, as I'm on the fence about keeping them.  Last night, after a glass...or two...of wine, I thought they looked super-cool with my wg bar necklace, but this morning I wondered if they looked plasticky or clash with my coloring.  At $4,000, I consider them a bargain, but, nonetheless, I'd only want to keep them if I were pretty sure I'd wear them...


I love them and would keep them .


----------



## PennyD2911

I know you all have seen the Magic Pendant in MOP, but I'll post mine anyway. [emoji1]
I love the extra large case it came in.


----------



## perleegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> I know you all have seen the Magic Pendant in MOP, but I'll post mine anyway. [emoji1]
> I love the extra large case it came in.
> View attachment 2963652
> View attachment 2963653




So pretty, Penny! Congratulations! 
Hope we can see a modeling pic soon.


----------



## VCAforever

I'll take two said:


> Hi have found the staff at all the London stores to be very professional and helpful.
> I mostly shop at Harrods but only because of their loyalty card .


Thank you! I also shop quite a lot at Harrods, their reward scheme is not bad hence the reason why I spend more there, then any of the flagship stores. However, still nice to know that you have had good professional service at VCA boutique in Harrods.


----------



## VCAforever

PennyD2911 said:


> I know you all have seen the Magic Pendant in MOP, but I'll post mine anyway. [emoji1]
> I love the extra large case it came in.
> View attachment 2963652
> View attachment 2963653


Absolutely gorgeous, love the size of the magic, and the large case is a bonus!


----------



## I'll take two

VCAforever said:


> Thank you! I also shop quite a lot at Harrods, their reward scheme is not bad hence the reason why I spend more there, then any of the flagship stores. However, still nice to know that you have had good professional service at VCA boutique in Harrods.


Same here 
I was fortunate enough to have a triple points offer recently when I bought my magic Pave pendant. That was like getting a 9% discount . If you have the Harrods Amex you also get a further 2% . 
Of course you have to spend the money in store but that is hardly a hardship


----------



## I'll take two

PennyD2911 said:


> I know you all have seen the Magic Pendant in MOP, but I'll post mine anyway. [emoji1]
> I love the extra large case it came in.
> View attachment 2963652
> View attachment 2963653


Congrats !!
The large case made me laugh . Such a big box for such a small thing


----------



## PennyD2911

VCAforever said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, love the size of the magic, and the large case is a bonus!




Thank You [emoji254]


----------



## PennyD2911

I'll take two said:


> Congrats !!
> 
> The large case made me laugh . Such a big box for such a small thing




Thank you![emoji255]
Yes, I was surprised at the size of the case.


----------



## PennyD2911

perleegirl said:


> So pretty, Penny! Congratulations!
> Hope we can see a modeling pic soon.




Thank you![emoji177]
I will work on that modeling pic. [emoji4]


----------



## purseinsanity

So, so behind!  Everyone's purchases are TDF!!  Congrats!!


----------



## purseinsanity

I've kept myself a little busy too!  

Sorry having trouble uploading pics!


----------



## purseinsanity

Ok think I got it!


----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## purseinsanity

OMG sorry so huge!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

purseinsanity said:


> I've kept myself a little busy too!
> 
> Sorry having trouble uploading pics!




OMGosh purse!! Gorgeous - Congrats!


----------



## allure244

purseinsanity said:


> Ok think I got it!




Loving all of your pieces especially all the lapis ones. Amazing collection &#128516;


----------



## VCAforever

I'll take two said:


> Same here
> I was fortunate enough to have a triple points offer recently when I bought my magic Pave pendant. That was like getting a 9% discount . If you have the Harrods Amex you also get a further 2% .
> Of course you have to spend the money in store but that is hardly a hardship


Thanks for the advice on the Harrods Amex. I'm sure you already know this but usually in Feb. they invite all who have earned rewards in the previous year and if you spend/use part of the reward against any purchase/s made in Feb. you earn 10% cash back. This then gets converted and loaded on your rewards card to spend in May only, that's the only downside, but hay, I've got a never ending list of things I want to buy so it's never a problem to spend!


----------



## pedsdds

purseinsanity said:


>




omg, you have been busy! love everything!! [emoji7][emoji7] are these the Sevres porcelain pieces?


----------



## stylemechanel

Wow, I go away for a little bit and there is a ton more eye candy to see. Congratulations everyone!!!  Now, how to figure out how to keep up better.


----------



## purseinsanity

PennyD2911 said:


> OMGosh purse!! Gorgeous - Congrats!


 Thank you my dear!  Over the moon about these!


----------



## purseinsanity

allure244 said:


> Loving all of your pieces especially all the lapis ones. Amazing collection &#128516;


 Thank you so much!  I'm a sucker for blues!


----------



## purseinsanity

pedsdds said:


> omg, you have been busy! love everything!! [emoji7][emoji7] are these the Sevres porcelain pieces?


 
Yes!  They're the "Edition Vendome"...originally I was told they were for Christmas 2014, but my SA texted me in January this year saying he had found several more pieces!  I wasn't able to get them until just now though.  So excited they're finally mine!


----------



## Notorious Pink

purseinsanity said:


> Yes!  They're the "Edition Vendome"...originally I was told they were for Christmas 2014, but my SA texted me in January this year saying he had found several more pieces!  I wasn't able to get them until just now though.  So excited they're finally mine!




Gorgeous gorgeous pieces, purseinsanity and huge congrats to you! Looking at your watermark, I just realized - I think I follow you on Instagram! [emoji41] (or rather, I manage my son's account and THAT follows you on IG...)


----------



## sailorstripes

purseinsanity said:


>


OMG I think I just died and went to VCA heaven. These are STUNNING pieces. Congratulations!


----------



## pedsdds

purseinsanity said:


> Yes!  They're the "Edition Vendome"...originally I was told they were for Christmas 2014, but my SA texted me in January this year saying he had found several more pieces!  I wasn't able to get them until just now though.  So excited they're finally mine!




oh that's so exciting! I'm so happy for you, enjoy them they're absolutely STUNNING!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji746]


----------



## ChaneLisette

purseinsanity said:


> Ok think I got it!





purseinsanity said:


>




Stunning pieces! &#128525;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

purseinsanity said:


>


Most beautiful necklace EVER.


----------



## birkin10600

purseinsanity said:


>





purseinsanity said:


> Ok think I got it!



Stunning pieces! Congratulations!


----------



## PhoenixH

purseinsanity said:


>



Ooh I love all your new pieces purse! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## VCAforever

purseinsanity said:


>


Wow! Well I have to say you have been very busy. All of them are just amazing, but the 'Edition Vendome' is especially beautiful. Congrats on acquiring it and thank you for sharing.


----------



## pigleto972001

That necklace is stunning. Only in my dreams lol  love the blue


----------



## Longchamp

purseinsanity said:


> OMG sorry so huge!!!



You can make pix even bigger. 

My heart skips a beat every time I see this beauty.
Huge congrats.


----------



## Longchamp

purseinsanity said:


> Ok think I got it!



This pix looks like over roof tops in Paris.  Did you get the perlee bracelet there while on holiday?  Looks good with the rest of your pieces.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

123Isabella said:


> I wanted to ask for brutally honest opinions on my new "pre-loved" Mimi Nerval onyx earrings, as I'm on the fence about keeping them.  Last night, after a glass...or two...of wine, I thought they looked super-cool with my wg bar necklace, but this morning I wondered if they looked plasticky or clash with my coloring.  At $4,000, I consider them a bargain, but, nonetheless, I'd only want to keep them if I were pretty sure I'd wear them...



Your PM box is full&#127807;


----------



## perleegirl

purseinsanity said:


> Ok think I got it!




So beautiful! Is all of your arm candy Rose gold?


----------



## 4LV

For those lovely ladies who have the chalcedony necklaces, are those motifs smaller than the regular vintage all gold motifs? If you could, could you measure the diameter to see exact how many mms? Thank you so much


----------



## mp4

purseinsanity said:


>



This is seriously breathtaking!  Wear it in good health Hun!


----------



## ChaneLisette

4LV said:


> For those lovely ladies who have the chalcedony necklaces, are those motifs smaller than the regular vintage all gold motifs? If you could, could you measure the diameter to see exact how many mms? Thank you so much




I do not have a ruler available but I have the chalcedony pendant, chalcedony bracelet, and pink gold vintage bracelet. All motifs are the same width but the chalcedony motifs are slightly thicker. I hope that helps a little.


----------



## happibug

PennyD2911 said:


> I know you all have seen the Magic Pendant in MOP, but I'll post mine anyway. I love the extra large case it came in.


What a beautiful piece!



purseinsanity said:


> Ok think I got it!


Your pieces are gorgeous!

I had a wonderful first visit to a VCA boutique today! They were lovely and we chatted and I admired everything. I had purchased my first piece online, not realizing there was a boutique nearby, but I will make my next purchase in person! It was a lot of fun and very inspiring to see so many pieces displayed.


----------



## 4LV

ChaneLisette said:


> I do not have a ruler available but I have the chalcedony pendant, chalcedony bracelet, and pink gold vintage bracelet. All motifs are the same width but the chalcedony motifs are slightly thicker. I hope that helps a little.



Thank you so much. It looked a little smaller than the all gold. That's why I was wondering. Maybe because it has different color of the border.


----------



## MYH

Just saw these on eBay. I think it is incorrectly listed as rose gold because I believe they were only made in yellow gold. I have these and they are so easy to wear. It's a discontinued piece and doesn't come up often.  I thought I would let the van Cleef lovers on this thread know.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Van-Cleef-A...96&ext=29353&srcrot=e11021.m43.l3160&rvr_id=0


----------



## purseinsanity

BBC said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous pieces, purseinsanity and huge congrats to you! Looking at your watermark, I just realized - I think I follow you on Instagram! [emoji41] (or rather, I manage my son's account and THAT follows you on IG...)



Really?    Small world!  What's your IG moniker?

And thank you so much!


----------



## purseinsanity

pedsdds said:


> oh that's so exciting! I'm so happy for you, enjoy them they're absolutely STUNNING!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji746]



Thank you my dear!!  



ChaneLisette said:


> Stunning pieces!



Thank you sweetie!  



texasgirliegirl said:


> Most beautiful necklace EVER.


  I admit, I have been lusting for it since I first heard about it.  NEVER thought it'd be mine!  Thank you hon.  



birkin10600 said:


> Stunning pieces! Congratulations!


Thank you dear *birkin10600* 



PhoenixH said:


> Ooh I love all your new pieces purse!



Thank you sweetie! :kiss:



VCAforever said:


> Wow! Well I have to say you have been very busy. All of them are just amazing, but the 'Edition Vendome' is especially beautiful. Congrats on acquiring it and thank you for sharing.



Thank you for sharing in my joy!


----------



## purseinsanity

pigleto972001 said:


> That necklace is stunning. Only in my dreams lol  love the blue


----------



## purseinsanity

oops


----------



## purseinsanity

Longchamp said:


> You can make pix even bigger.
> 
> My heart skips a beat every time I see this beauty.
> Huge congrats.



  Thank you dear *Longchamp*!




Longchamp said:


> This pix looks like over roof tops in Paris.  Did you get the perlee bracelet there while on holiday?  Looks good with the rest of your pieces.



Yes!  One of the best parts of the trip!    Thank you again so much!


----------



## purseinsanity

perleegirl said:


> So beautiful! Is all of your arm candy Rose gold?



Thank you!!  Yep!  Although my Cartier Love RG has faded quite a bit...they can't even tell it was originally RG!


----------



## purseinsanity

mp4 said:


> This is seriously breathtaking!  Wear it in good health Hun!



Thank you my dear!


----------



## purseinsanity

happibug said:


> What a beautiful piece!
> 
> 
> Your pieces are gorgeous!
> 
> I had a wonderful first visit to a VCA boutique today! They were lovely and we chatted and I admired everything. I had purchased my first piece online, not realizing there was a boutique nearby, but I will make my next purchase in person! It was a lot of fun and very inspiring to see so many pieces displayed.



Visiting the boutiques is a huge part of the fun, isn't it!?


----------



## hennifer

Hello all, looking to get my wife her first VCA piece.


I wanted to get the 5 motif Alhambra with Chalcedony in white gold. She did like it when she saw it a few years ago but she absolutely fell in love with the all yellow gold vintage Alhambra 5 motif.


How would this be for a 1st piece? I would appreciate any input. Thank you.


----------



## Notorious Pink

purseinsanity said:


> Really?    Small world!  What's your IG moniker?
> 
> And thank you so much!




My account name is Jack_Corbin_Official. It was originally ChicMommy123 (my eBay ID) - I was planning to post all my fashion and H and VCA, etc - someday I'll re-activate that name, but for now it's just promotional stuff for my 11 year old son, he started modeling when he was 3, and acting/singing/guitar at about 7. It's very time consuming and requires me to drive A LOT, but we have fun. Anyway, most of his IG followers are business-related, but there are a few chic ladies out there that we still follow from the old name!


----------



## purseinsanity

BBC said:


> My account name is Jack_Corbin_Official. It was originally ChicMommy123 (my eBay ID) - I was planning to post all my fashion and H and VCA, etc - someday I'll re-activate that name, but for now it's just promotional stuff for my 11 year old son, he started modeling when he was 3, and acting/singing/guitar at about 7. It's very time consuming and requires me to drive A LOT, but we have fun. Anyway, most of his IG followers are business-related, but there are a few chic ladies out there that we still follow from the old name!



I remember you!  Your son is a cutie pie


----------



## 123Isabella

BBC said:


> My account name is Jack_Corbin_Official. It was originally ChicMommy123 (my eBay ID) - I was planning to post all my fashion and H and VCA, etc - someday I'll re-activate that name, but for now it's just promotional stuff for my 11 year old son, he started modeling when he was 3, and acting/singing/guitar at about 7. It's very time consuming and requires me to drive A LOT, but we have fun. Anyway, most of his IG followers are business-related, but there are a few chic ladies out there that we still follow from the old name!



Oh my, your son is too cute for words!!!  Priceless!  I'll be looking for him on the Disney Channel


----------



## 123Isabella

Mutiny said:


> Thanks everyone!  Here's the blue sevres set mod shot. Happy Sunday!


 
Wow, I'm speechless, not only with your gorgeous jewelry but also with how beautifully it goes with your out-of-this-world "surroundings".  I'm going to take a look at your necklace when I'm in Paris...just to drool.  But alas my trip has been postponed until next month.


----------



## 123Isabella

purseinsanity said:


> Ok think I got it!



Absolutely stunning!!!  I'm planning on getting the love bracelet soon, but the perlee bracelet is really the most magnificent bracelet I've ever seen and it goes beautifully with your gorgeous watch and the Alhambra bracelet. Maybe one day...but, meantime, thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## Mutiny

123Isabella said:


> Wow, I'm speechless, not only with your gorgeous jewelry but also with how beautifully it goes with your out-of-this-world "surroundings".  I'm going to take a look at your necklace when I'm in Paris...just to drool.  But alas my trip has been postponed until next month.



Thanks so much for your sweet compliments!  You must take a look at the blue sevres when you are in Paris. Photos cannot show how vibrant the color really is, especially combined with YG & diamonds.   Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## Notorious Pink

purseinsanity said:


> I remember you!  Your son is a cutie pie




Thank you! [emoji8] Sometimes I wonder what my fashion friends think when his stuff pops up on their IG feed. 



123Isabella said:


> Oh my, your son is too cute for words!!!  Priceless!  I'll be looking for him on the Disney Channel




Thanks so much! [emoji254] If anything worth watching happens, I'll let you know. Been waiting to find out about a pilot he shot last fall which won an award at SXSW and will premiere this summer.


----------



## diamondsr4ever

I wonder if any of you ladies can tell me if u had seen the 5motifs Alhambra in rose gold at place vendome? Asking my friend to buy for me as its out of stock in galleries [emoji25]


----------



## Harpertoo

diamondsr4ever said:


> I wonder if any of you ladies can tell me if u had seen the 5motifs Alhambra in rose gold at place vendome? Asking my friend to buy for me as its out of stock in galleries [emoji25]



they had one in Geneva not long ago - maybe they could call it in for you?


----------



## diamondsr4ever

Harpertoo said:


> they had one in Geneva not long ago - maybe they could call it in for you?




Thanks for the info but my friend won't be in Paris for long and don't want to trouble her too much, hoping she could buy one for me later when she drops by place vendome [emoji120]&#127996; [emoji29]


----------



## VCAforever

diamondsr4ever said:


> I wonder if any of you ladies can tell me if u had seen the 5motifs Alhambra in rose gold at place vendome? Asking my friend to buy for me as its out of stock in galleries [emoji25]


If you go online and ring their customer service they should be able to tell you what is available . They can't guarantee even though it may show on their system as available, but they can call the store on your behalf or put you through to that store which they have done for me in the past if you want something reserving. Good luck, hope you can get the bracelet, it's a beautiful piece!


----------



## Lubina

Hi Ladies,
Did I make a huge mistake? I bought it on ebay . We compared the paperwork and craftsmanship to my boutique purchased mop yg 10 motif. Mr Lubina whipped out his loop and helped with the examination. (MIL used to deal in antique jewelry so he learned a thing or 2 growing up, but he is not an expert. You ladies are!)

Thanks!


----------



## 123Isabella

Lubina said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Did I make a huge mistake? I bought it on ebay . We compared the paperwork and craftsmanship to my boutique purchased mop yg 10 motif. Mr Lubina whipped out his loop and helped with the examination. (MIL used to deal in antique jewelry so he learned a thing or 2 growing up, but he is not an expert. You ladies are!)
> 
> Thanks!



I am far from being an expert, but all of my VCA necklaces have lobster clasps, though maybe someone else on this forum with more experience has seen a clasp like yours.  Best of luck!


----------



## couturequeen

purseinsanity said:


> Ok think I got it!



Incredible combo. Love all the textures of rose gold.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Lubina said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Did I make a huge mistake? I bought it on ebay . We compared the paperwork and craftsmanship to my boutique purchased mop yg 10 motif. Mr Lubina whipped out his loop and helped with the examination. (MIL used to deal in antique jewelry so he learned a thing or 2 growing up, but he is not an expert. You ladies are!)
> 
> Thanks!



This appears to have a hidden clasp. This is the type of clasp that the magic necklaces have. 
I'm not an authenticator...the motifs look right and they appear to be in the proper order. 
Do you have s VCA near you where you can take it in for polishing??


----------



## purseinsanity

123Isabella said:


> Absolutely stunning!!!  I'm planning on getting the love bracelet soon, but the perlee bracelet is really the most magnificent bracelet I've ever seen and it goes beautifully with your gorgeous watch and the Alhambra bracelet. Maybe one day...but, meantime, thank you for sharing!!!



Thank you so much!   

On a side note, Cartier actually decreased their prices on the US site!  Not sure how long it'll last, but if you were thinking about it anyway, it'd be a good time to pull the trigger!


----------



## purseinsanity

diamondsr4ever said:


> I wonder if any of you ladies can tell me if u had seen the 5motifs Alhambra in rose gold at place vendome? Asking my friend to buy for me as its out of stock in galleries [emoji25]



They had some when I was there a week and a half ago!


----------



## purseinsanity

couturequeen said:


> Incredible combo. Love all the textures of rose gold.



Thank you so much!  I've wanted the Perlee bangle and the 5 motif Alhambra for quite some time, so I'm on cloud nine!


----------



## 123Isabella

purseinsanity said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> On a side note, Cartier actually decreased their prices on the US site!  Not sure how long it'll last, but if you were thinking about it anyway, it'd be a good time to pull the trigger!




Thank you so much for letting me know about the U.S. price decrease! It still appears though to cost less in Europe, where I'm heading next month, especially factoring in the VAT refund


----------



## hopingoneday

texasgirliegirl said:


> This appears to have a hidden clasp. This is the type of clasp that the magic necklaces have.
> 
> I'm not an authenticator...the motifs look right and they appear to be in the proper order.
> 
> Do you have s VCA near you where you can take it in for polishing??




All magic necklaces have this type of hidden clasp. Send it in to vca to be cleaned - they will reject it if a fake. Although I'm not an authentication, it looks  good to me based on what you've posted.


----------



## sailorstripes

Hello VCA lovers! I just saw an ad last night for L'Ecole Van Cleef & Arpels happening June 4-18 in NYC at the Cooper-Hewitt Museum. Did anyone else see this? The courses sound amazing but are too expensive for me (I am saving for some VCA, after all!), however there are several lectures on offer and they are free! You just have to reserve a spot. I signed up for two. Here's the link in case anyone is interested:

http://us.lecolevancleefarpels.com/index.php/

Van Cleef & Arpels school! Doesn't that sound like heaven?!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sailorstripes said:


> Hello VCA lovers! I just saw an ad last night for L'Ecole Van Cleef & Arpels happening June 4-18 in NYC at the Cooper-Hewitt Museum. Did anyone else see this? The courses sound amazing but are too expensive for me (I am saving for some VCA, after all!), however there are several lectures on offer and they are free! You just have to reserve a spot. I signed up for two. Here's the link in case anyone is interested:
> 
> http://us.lecolevancleefarpels.com/index.php/
> 
> Van Cleef & Arpels school! Doesn't that sound like heaven?!



I received the information as well. Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## chocolateolive

I'd appreciate some opinions-- sweet size or normal size pendant?

Thanks!


----------



## PhoenixH

chocolateolive said:


> View attachment 2971780
> View attachment 2971781
> 
> 
> I'd appreciate some opinions-- sweet size or normal size pendant?
> 
> Thanks!


I prefer the regular size! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Nbeach

chocolateolive said:


> View attachment 2971780
> View attachment 2971781
> 
> 
> I'd appreciate some opinions-- sweet size or normal size pendant?
> 
> Thanks!


Regular!


----------



## perleegirl

Sweet looks too sweet! Go with the full size vintage!


----------



## PennyD2911

chocolateolive said:


> View attachment 2971780
> View attachment 2971781
> 
> 
> I'd appreciate some opinions-- sweet size or normal size pendant?
> 
> Thanks!




The vintage size looks very nice on you.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Regular size!


----------



## allure244

chocolateolive said:


> View attachment 2971780
> View attachment 2971781
> 
> 
> I'd appreciate some opinions-- sweet size or normal size pendant?
> 
> Thanks!



another vote for vintage alhambra (normal size)


----------



## tbbbjb

Regular size looks best on you.  Sweet gets lost.  You can hardly make out the shape.  JMHO.


----------



## chocolateolive

Thanks everyone! Will definitely be going for the vintage (standard) size!


----------



## VCAforever

chocolateolive said:


> View attachment 2971780
> View attachment 2971781
> 
> 
> I'd appreciate some opinions-- sweet size or normal size pendant?
> 
> Thanks!


Glad you've decided on the regular size, looks really lovely on you!


----------



## 123Isabella

chocolateolive said:


> View attachment 2971780
> View attachment 2971781
> 
> 
> I'd appreciate some opinions-- sweet size or normal size pendant?
> 
> Thanks!



The vintage size looks absolutely beautiful on you -- gorgeous shade of red too!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

chocolateolive said:


> View attachment 2971780
> View attachment 2971781
> 
> 
> I'd appreciate some opinions-- sweet size or normal size pendant?
> 
> Thanks!



Regular size for certain &#127808;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

123isabella said:


> the vintage size looks absolutely beautiful on you -- gorgeous shade of red too!



+1


----------



## Florasun

birkin10600 said:


> Finally I brought this beauty home. Pink gold 10 motifs vintage Alhambra. Sorry for posting so many photos, just so excited and want to share my joy! Thanks for letting me share!



It looks wonderful on you! And I love the layering of the two necklaces. I think their rose gold looks so rich. 
In the first modeling photo do you have an extender attached?
I'm thinking about adding another necklace, but am torn between rose gold, or white gold/chalcedony. Or one of the new pendants.


----------



## Florasun

purseinsanity said:


> Ok think I got it!



OMG this is TDF. You post the best eye-candy!


----------



## Candice0985

chocolateolive said:


> View attachment 2971780
> View attachment 2971781
> 
> 
> I'd appreciate some opinions-- sweet size or normal size pendant?
> 
> Thanks!



the regular vintage size


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> Regular size for certain [emoji256]




A bit late, but another vote for the regular size! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## sailorstripes

chocolateolive said:


> View attachment 2971780
> View attachment 2971781
> 
> 
> I'd appreciate some opinions-- sweet size or normal size pendant?
> 
> Thanks!


The regular size looks so good on you, I vote for that!


----------



## kimber418

purseinsanity said:


> Ok think I got it!



This is simply BEAUTIFUL beyond words.  It makes me want to buy everything ROSE gold!    So gorgeous on you!  Enjoy!


----------



## kimber418

chocolateolive said:


> View attachment 2971780
> View attachment 2971781
> 
> 
> I'd appreciate some opinions-- sweet size or normal size pendant?
> 
> Thanks!



LOVE the regular Vintage size on you!  Looks great!


----------



## kimber418

I wanted to share my new VCA purchases with you all.   First (no picture yet) I purchased the Rose Gold Perlee hoops.  They are amazing and so easy to wear.  You have to get used to putting them on but after they are on they are so lightweight and comfortable.   I was never able to wear hoops in the past and these are beautiful and so fun to wear.   They are a very light rose gold and easy to mix with YG, etc.   I will post when I get a picture.  

Second (Yes photos, but bad ones)  I purchased the vintage size pave YG earrings.  They are so beautiful and full of sparkle.  I have wanted them for some time and am so glad to have them in my collection now!

Pictures to follow.........


----------



## kimber418

Oops!  The pictures did not come through with my post!  Here there are~


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

kimber418 said:


> Oops!  The pictures did not come through with my post!  Here there are~




Omg sweetie, congrats they are beautiful!!! They look perfect on you!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Hi everyone! I wanted to share another photo of my new Magic diamond pave pendant with the long chain doubled incase anyone was interested in seeing it worn this way. This is how I've been wearing it the most! In this photo I'm also wearing a MOP vintage Alhambra necklace.


----------



## dialv

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi everyone! I wanted to share another photo of my new Magic diamond pave pendant with the long chain doubled incase anyone was interested in seeing it worn this way. This is how I've been wearing it the most! In this photo I'm also wearing a MOP vintage Alhambra necklace.
> 
> View attachment 2972522


Gorgeous!!


----------



## dialv

kimber418 said:


> Oops!  The pictures did not come through with my post!  Here there are~


Such pretty earrings. Congrats!


----------



## kimber418

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi everyone! I wanted to share another photo of my new Magic diamond pave pendant with the long chain doubled incase anyone was interested in seeing it worn this way. This is how I've been wearing it the most! In this photo I'm also wearing a MOP vintage Alhambra necklace.
> 
> View attachment 2972522


Sprinkles,

This is simply gorgeous!  Love it!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> Oops!  The pictures did not come through with my post!  Here there are~



We are earring twins in both pairs. &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;
I agree with every one of your points about the Perlee hoops. 
The pave vintage alhambra earrings....no words!!  
Beyond gorgeous!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi everyone! I wanted to share another photo of my new Magic diamond pave pendant with the long chain doubled incase anyone was interested in seeing it worn this way. This is how I've been wearing it the most! In this photo I'm also wearing a MOP vintage Alhambra necklace.
> 
> View attachment 2972522



Beautiful!!!


----------



## ChaneLisette

kimber418 said:


> Oops!  The pictures did not come through with my post!  Here there are~




Love them! I think I need a pair now. &#128525;


----------



## Coconuts40

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi everyone! I wanted to share another photo of my new Magic diamond pave pendant with the long chain doubled incase anyone was interested in seeing it worn this way. This is how I've been wearing it the most! In this photo I'm also wearing a MOP vintage Alhambra necklace.
> 
> View attachment 2972522



Truly magnificent!  Thanks for sharing your photo and congratulations!


----------



## Coconuts40

kimber418 said:


> Oops!  The pictures did not come through with my post!  Here there are~



Wow, these look stunning on you, and the gold makes them look so elegant.
Congratulations, and enjoy!


----------



## ChaneLisette

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi everyone! I wanted to share another photo of my new Magic diamond pave pendant with the long chain doubled incase anyone was interested in seeing it worn this way. This is how I've been wearing it the most! In this photo I'm also wearing a MOP vintage Alhambra necklace.
> 
> View attachment 2972522




I love it worn this way. It looks great with your MOP too. The magic pave is definitely on my list.


----------



## sailorstripes

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi everyone! I wanted to share another photo of my new Magic diamond pave pendant with the long chain doubled incase anyone was interested in seeing it worn this way. This is how I've been wearing it the most! In this photo I'm also wearing a MOP vintage Alhambra necklace.
> 
> View attachment 2972522


So gorgeous! I love the way you've worn them both in the photo, and with the floral neckline I feel like I'm looking at a magazine ad! Wow!


----------



## sailorstripes

kimber418 said:


> Oops!  The pictures did not come through with my post!  Here there are~


Congratulations on a stunning pair of earrings! They look so beautiful on you.


----------



## sailorstripes

texasgirliegirl said:


> I received the information as well. Looks like a lot of fun.


Have you been to one of these events before? I saw the 2011 VCA exhibit at the Cooper-Hewitt but never any VCA lectures. I'm so excited to attend!


----------



## kimber418

texasgirliegirl said:


> We are earring twins in both pairs. &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;
> I agree with every one of your points about the Perlee hoops.
> The pave vintage alhambra earrings....no words!!
> Beyond gorgeous!!!





Thank you TGG!   I agree on the Vintage alhambra Earrings!  No words....
They are prettier in person the way they sparkle.


----------



## kimber418

ChaneLisette said:


> Love them! I think I need a pair now. &#128525;





Thank you!


----------



## kimber418

sailorstripes said:


> Congratulations on a stunning pair of earrings! They look so beautiful on you.


Thank you!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> Thank you TGG!   I agree on the Vintage alhambra Earrings!  No words....
> They are prettier in person the way they sparkle.



I agree!!  When I first began collecting VCA, I underestimated these earrings.  I eventually purchased the plain yg vintage earrings thinking that they would go with all the other vintage necklaces (hence not needing to collect matching earrings).  Well, in retrospect I sincerely wish I had purchased these earrings FIRST.  They are a gorgeous compliment to all vintage alhambra necklaces without being too matchy/set- like.  They are incredibly beautiful on their own.  These earrings transition well from day to night.  They are my favorite VCA yg pave earrings.  (In wg pave, the frivole earrings are my favorite)....
Photos really never do justice with VCA diamonds....it's nearly impossible to capture the rainbow sparkles.


----------



## PennyD2911

kimber418 said:


> Oops!  The pictures did not come through with my post!  Here there are~




Beautiful!!


----------



## PennyD2911

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi everyone! I wanted to share another photo of my new Magic diamond pave pendant with the long chain doubled incase anyone was interested in seeing it worn this way. This is how I've been wearing it the most! In this photo I'm also wearing a MOP vintage Alhambra necklace.
> 
> View attachment 2972522




Gorgeous!!


----------



## birkin10600

kimber418 said:


> Oops!  The pictures did not come through with my post!  Here there are~


Oh! so beautiful!  Look so nice on you!


----------



## birkin10600

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi everyone! I wanted to share another photo of my new Magic diamond pave pendant with the long chain doubled incase anyone was interested in seeing it worn this way. This is how I've been wearing it the most! In this photo I'm also wearing a MOP vintage Alhambra necklace.
> 
> View attachment 2972522



Wow! I love the pairing! Stunning combo!


----------



## birkin10600

Florasun said:


> It looks wonderful on you! And I love the layering of the two necklaces. I think their rose gold looks so rich.
> In the first modeling photo do you have an extender attached?
> I'm thinking about adding another necklace, but am torn between rose gold, or white gold/chalcedony. Or one of the new pendants.



Thank you for your kind comment Florasun! Yes, have an extender of 4" attached to it. I hope this help in your decision. Good luck dear!


----------



## VCAforever

kimber418 said:


> Oops!  The pictures did not come through with my post!  Here there are~


These are just amazing, photos are great, look even better worn!


----------



## VCAforever

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi everyone! I wanted to share another photo of my new Magic diamond pave pendant with the long chain doubled incase anyone was interested in seeing it worn this way. This is how I've been wearing it the most! In this photo I'm also wearing a MOP vintage Alhambra necklace.
> 
> View attachment 2972522


Love the way you wear the Magic pave necklace, I do believe it looks best worn this way. Together with the mop necklace the combo looks great.


----------



## ModaAddict

Hello ladies,

Id like to ask about how you clean your necklaces! I have a magic 1 motif malachite pendant that has some sort of stain on it and won't go away with just wipping it off with a soft cloth! I don't know what to do &#128553; 

Also this is a side question that really doesn't belong on this forum but I seriously need some help. How do you store you're desgnier bags?? My diorissimo is getting creases in the leather because of poor storage and my Chanel is practically ruined! 

I'm sorry if this is long, I just don't know where else to turn to </3


----------



## deedeedor

Hello ladies,

I am planning on getting my first vca piece in 20 motifs vintage 18yellow gold. The one that just has gold. Will it be a good first piece choice?  I dont see many modeling picture online. Will it be easy to go with any outfit? 

Thank you!


----------



## Mutiny

kimber418 said:


> Oops!  The pictures did not come through with my post!  Here there are~



Congrats! Those are dazzling &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## kimber418

deedeedor said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I am planning on getting my first vca piece in 20 motifs vintage 18yellow gold. The one that just has gold. Will it be a good first piece choice?  I dont see many modeling picture online. Will it be easy to go with any outfit?
> 
> Thank you!





YES, YES and YES!  It is a perfect first VCA piece.  I own the 20 motif all gold (actually 2 ten's) and I love it.  It is versatile and can be worn with a casual outfit or a dress.   You might want to consider getting 2/ 10's so you have the option to wear the 10 motif alone with jeans and a sweater, etc or when you just do not want to wear a long necklace.   The clasps have never been an issue for me as they are not really that noticeable unless you look for them.   

Congrats on your first piece of VCA!   It is a slippery slope so hold on and have fun.
I do not have a photo with my 20 all gold VCA but I am sure there is one on here further back......


----------



## kimber418

Mutiny said:


> Congrats! Those are dazzling &#10084;&#65039;



Thank you!   And Thank you to all my VCA/TPF friends for your kind words.  I am so bad at this.  I do read responses but am bad at quoting!


----------



## deedeedor

kimber418 said:


> YES, YES and YES!  It is a perfect first VCA piece.  I own the 20 motif all gold (actually 2 ten's) and I love it.  It is versatile and can be worn with a casual outfit or a dress.   You might want to consider getting 2/ 10's so you have the option to wear the 10 motif alone with jeans and a sweater, etc or when you just do not want to wear a long necklace.   The clasps have never been an issue for me as they are not really that noticeable unless you look for them.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your first piece of VCA!   It is a slippery slope so hold on and have fun.
> 
> I do not have a photo with my 20 all gold VCA but I am sure there is one on here further back......




Oh~ thank you so much for you reply! I will try the 2x10 and see how it plays out! I am so excited!


----------



## Glamslam

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi everyone! I wanted to share another photo of my new Magic diamond pave pendant with the long chain doubled incase anyone was interested in seeing it worn this way. This is how I've been wearing it the most! In this photo I'm also wearing a MOP vintage Alhambra necklace.
> 
> View attachment 2972522



Amazing! &#128160;&#128160;&#128160;&#128142;&#128142;&#128142;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

Instagram/Khadija577


----------



## perleegirl

So pretty, Kimber! You have a fantastic yellow gold collection. [emoji7]


----------



## perleegirl

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi everyone! I wanted to share another photo of my new Magic diamond pave pendant with the long chain doubled incase anyone was interested in seeing it worn this way. This is how I've been wearing it the most! In this photo I'm also wearing a MOP vintage Alhambra necklace.
> 
> View attachment 2972522




Simply gorgeous!


----------



## stylemechanel

Can't believe all the sparkle i have been missing, it will take days to catch up.




Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi everyone! I wanted to share another photo of my new Magic diamond pave pendant with the long chain doubled incase anyone was interested in seeing it worn this way. This is how I've been wearing it the most! In this photo I'm also wearing a MOP vintage Alhambra necklace.
> 
> View attachment 2972522



So beautiful sprinkles&bags. Congratulations! It looks all the more special with your mop necklace.



kimber418 said:


> Oops!  The pictures did not come through with my post!  Here there are~



Kimber!! They are simply stunning on you. Your photos make me want to add them to my list. Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Jinsun

Kimber congrats!  I can't wait to see pics of the hoops. Which size did u get?


----------



## Jinsun

I received the necklace I ordered for my girls. So adorable around their little necks. I'm debating on get 2 more. Crazy, I know...but I don't plan on purchasing them right away. Maybe towards the end of the year or before a price increase. I def want carnelian but should I go for the hearts or another clover??


----------



## perleegirl

Jinsun said:


> I received the necklace I ordered for my girls. So adorable around their little necks. I'm debating on get 2 more. Crazy, I know...but I don't plan on purchasing them right away. Maybe towards the end of the year or before a price increase. I def want carnelian but should I go for the hearts or another clover??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973644



Aww...So sweet! Carnelian hearts for sure!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

deedeedor said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I am planning on getting my first vca piece in 20 motifs vintage 18yellow gold. The one that just has gold. Will it be a good first piece choice?  I dont see many modeling picture online. Will it be easy to go with any outfit?
> 
> Thank you!



Great first choice!
This piece is available in both yg and pink gold.


----------



## Notorious Pink

perleegirl said:


> Aww...So sweet! Carnelian hearts for sure!




+1! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## allure244

Jinsun said:


> I received the necklace I ordered for my girls. So adorable around their little necks. I'm debating on get 2 more. Crazy, I know...but I don't plan on purchasing them right away. Maybe towards the end of the year or before a price increase. I def want carnelian but should I go for the hearts or another clover??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973644




I would go for the carnelian hearts


----------



## PhoenixH

kimber418 said:


> Oops!  The pictures did not come through with my post!  Here there are~



This is absolutely stunning! Looks great on you!


----------



## PhoenixH

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi everyone! I wanted to share another photo of my new Magic diamond pave pendant with the long chain doubled incase anyone was interested in seeing it worn this way. This is how I've been wearing it the most! In this photo I'm also wearing a MOP vintage Alhambra necklace.
> 
> View attachment 2972522



Thank you for sharing! This combo is simply divine! &#128525;


----------



## PhoenixH

deedeedor said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I am planning on getting my first vca piece in 20 motifs vintage 18yellow gold. The one that just has gold. Will it be a good first piece choice?  I dont see many modeling picture online. Will it be easy to go with any outfit?
> 
> Thank you!



Yes I think it would be a versatile and great first piece! I have one and it goes with everything! Let me dig up a modeling pic for you


----------



## PhoenixH

deedeedor said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I am planning on getting my first vca piece in 20 motifs vintage 18yellow gold. The one that just has gold. Will it be a good first piece choice?  I dont see many modeling picture online. Will it be easy to go with any outfit?
> 
> Thank you!



Hope this helps! &#128522;


----------



## PhoenixH

Another picture for you deedeedor. This was while I was shoe shopping lol


----------



## ChaneLisette

PhoenixH said:


> Hope this helps! &#128522;





PhoenixH said:


> Another picture for you deedeedor. This was while I was shoe shopping lol




Love your pics!


----------



## ChaneLisette

Jinsun said:


> I received the necklace I ordered for my girls. So adorable around their little necks. I'm debating on get 2 more. Crazy, I know...but I don't plan on purchasing them right away. Maybe towards the end of the year or before a price increase. I def want carnelian but should I go for the hearts or another clover??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973644




Lovely! I recommend the heart, especially since they already have the alhambra. My daughters have the sweet pink gold and sweet carnelian heart and fight over the heart most of the time. I will be purchasing another heart soon.


----------



## deedeedor

PhoenixH said:


> Hope this helps! &#128522;




Wow this is awesome! It matches ur bag so nicely. All my hermes bag has silver hard wear. Wonder whether they will be a good match with a yellow gold necklace?


----------



## deedeedor

PhoenixH said:


> Another picture for you deedeedor. This was while I was shoe shopping lol




This is wonderful! I love it with a dark color outfit!


----------



## Suzie

PhoenixH said:


> Another picture for you deedeedor. This was while I was shoe shopping lol



You look gorgeous, can you please share who designed your red and navy (?) dresses?


----------



## Suzie

deedeedor said:


> Wow this is awesome! It matches ur bag so nicely. All my hermes bag has silver hard wear. Wonder whether they will be a good match with a yellow gold necklace?



Most of mine have silver hardware but my vintage Kelly has gold and it doesn't bother me wearing WG with gold hardware.


----------



## PennyD2911

Jinsun said:


> I received the necklace I ordered for my girls. So adorable around their little necks. I'm debating on get 2 more. Crazy, I know...but I don't plan on purchasing them right away. Maybe towards the end of the year or before a price increase. I def want carnelian but should I go for the hearts or another clover??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973644




Awh [emoji178]  I'm sure they will look precious on your little girls.


----------



## PennyD2911

deedeedor said:


> Wow this is awesome! It matches ur bag so nicely. All my hermes bag has silver hard wear. Wonder whether they will be a good match with a yellow gold necklace?




The YG Alhambra will look fine with the palladium HW on your Hermes bags.  I wear my onyx/yg alhambra with my croc Birkin in graphite with palladium HW.


----------



## Suzie

PennyD2911 said:


> The YG Alhambra will look fine with the palladium HW on your Hermes bags.  I wear my onyx/yg alhambra with my croc Birkin in graphite with palladium HW.



Wow Penny, your graphite croc sounds 

I adore the one in your avatar as well, can I come and live in your closet.


----------



## CATEYES

Jinsun said:


> I received the necklace I ordered for my girls. So adorable around their little necks. I'm debating on get 2 more. Crazy, I know...but I don't plan on purchasing them right away. Maybe towards the end of the year or before a price increase. I def want carnelian but should I go for the hearts or another clover??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973644



So sweet!!! Hearts in Carnelian next for sure! I wear mine more often than my clover carnelian. So thoughtful of you mommy! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;Lucky daughters too! &#127808;&#127808;


----------



## Harpertoo

deedeedor said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I am planning on getting my first vca piece in 20 motifs vintage 18yellow gold. The one that just has gold. Will it be a good first piece choice?  I dont see many modeling picture online. Will it be easy to go with any outfit?
> 
> Thank you!



I've been wearing my PG version daily since I bought it. 
it's very versatile for me...and some days I'm pretty casual. I think it's a good choice.


----------



## PhoenixH

Suzie said:


> You look gorgeous, can you please share who designed your red and navy (?) dresses?



Thank you Suzie! My dresses are not designer lol. The red dress is from H&M and the dark green one is from an Asian blogshop.


----------



## PhoenixH

Harpertoo said:


> I've been wearing my PG version daily since I bought it.
> it's very versatile for me...and some days I'm pretty casual. I think it's a good choice.



This is such an artistic and lovely shot!


----------



## 123Isabella

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi everyone! I wanted to share another photo of my new Magic diamond pave pendant with the long chain doubled incase anyone was interested in seeing it worn this way. This is how I've been wearing it the most! In this photo I'm also wearing a MOP vintage Alhambra necklace.
> 
> View attachment 2972522



It looks beautiful on you!!! The pink flowers are gorgeous too!  Are they part of your top?


----------



## 123Isabella

kimber418 said:


> Oops!  The pictures did not come through with my post!  Here there are~



Stunning!!! These are going to be my next (last?) VCA purchase. Thanks so much for sharing the photos!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

123Isabella said:


> Stunning!!! These are going to be my next (last?) VCA purchase. Thanks so much for sharing the photos!



Last?&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Kfoorya2

PhoenixH said:


> Another picture for you deedeedor. This was while I was shoe shopping lol




I love your pictures! You make the outfit look amazing  

I have a question if you don't mind, do you wear your Perlée signature bracelet all the time? I have been thinking of getting one to wear along with my Cartier love bracelet but still not sure if I can wear it as a piece without taking it off everyday?

Thanks and I will appreciate your comments!


----------



## ChaneLisette

Kfoorya2 said:


> I love your pictures! You make the outfit look amazing
> 
> I have a question if you don't mind, do you wear your Perlée signature bracelet all the time? I have been thinking of getting one to wear along with my Cartier love bracelet but still not sure if I can wear it as a piece without taking it off everyday?
> 
> Thanks and I will appreciate your comments!




I wear my Perlée signature with my Cartier Love but I take off my Perlée at night. I would not want my bracelets to scratch each other while I sleep.


----------



## Suzie

PhoenixH said:


> Thank you Suzie! My dresses are not designer lol. The red dress is from H&M and the dark green one is from an Asian blogshop.



Well you wear them well.


----------



## PennyD2911

Suzie said:


> Wow Penny, your graphite croc sounds
> 
> 
> 
> I adore the one in your avatar as well, can I come and live in your closet.




Awh TY Suzie[emoji178]
Actually the birkin in my avatar is my graphite croc it just looks dark in that pic.  I need to take another pic of it with more lighting. [emoji4]


----------



## Suzie

PennyD2911 said:


> Awh TY Suzie[emoji178]
> Actually the birkin in my avatar is my graphite croc it just looks dark in that pic.  I need to take another pic of it with more lighting. [emoji4]



Yes another photo would be great, on my iPad screen I always thought that it was burgundy. Any croc is beautiful no matter what colour.


----------



## PhoenixH

Out with DH for my birthday brunch &#128522;


----------



## PennyD2911

Suzie said:


> Yes another photo would be great, on my iPad screen I always thought that it was burgundy. Any croc is beautiful no matter what colour.




Yes it does look bordeaux or black even. 
Now that we have some sun I will def take another pic. [emoji4]


----------



## PennyD2911

PhoenixH said:


> Out with DH for my birthday brunch [emoji4]




Happy Bday PhoenixH!
Love your earrings!! [emoji7]


----------



## PhoenixH

Kfoorya2 said:


> I love your pictures! You make the outfit look amazing
> 
> I have a question if you don't mind, do you wear your Perlée signature bracelet all the time? I have been thinking of getting one to wear along with my Cartier love bracelet but still not sure if I can wear it as a piece without taking it off everyday?
> 
> Thanks and I will appreciate your comments!



Thank you for your sweet comments &#9786;&#65039; I don't wear my perlee all the time because I am the sort who prefer to take out all my jewelry once I am home. That's one of the reasons I decided to get the perlee instead of the love bracelet. However I feel that my perlee is quite resilient and able to withstand knocks and scratches so far. It's still as shiny and the little beads around the side protect the bracelet. Hope this helps!


----------



## Blingaddict

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi everyone! I wanted to share another photo of my new Magic diamond pave pendant with the long chain doubled incase anyone was interested in seeing it worn this way. This is how I've been wearing it the most! In this photo I'm also wearing a MOP vintage Alhambra necklace.
> 
> View attachment 2972522



Just Gorgeous.


----------



## Blingaddict

PhoenixH said:


> Hope this helps! &#128522;



This look is out of this word!


----------



## deedeedor

Harpertoo said:


> I've been wearing my PG version daily since I bought it.
> 
> it's very versatile for me...and some days I'm pretty casual. I think it's a good choice.




i love this look a lot! Though i cant tell the color from picture. Pg is white right?


----------



## Suzie

PhoenixH said:


> Out with DH for my birthday brunch &#128522;



You look absolutley stunning, happy birthday!


----------



## Harpertoo

deedeedor said:


> i love this look a lot! Though i cant tell the color from picture. Pg is white right?



thanks. Pg is pink gold - VCA's pink gold is quite subtle. (Cartier's is as well.)
I find it works well w/ yellow gold, but is a little better w/ my skin tone.


----------



## deedeedor

Harpertoo said:


> thanks. Pg is pink gold - VCA's pink gold is quite subtle. (Cartier's is as well.)
> 
> I find it works well w/ yellow gold, but is a little better w/ my skin tone.




Oh i love the pink gold tone so much too! I really love the way you wear it!


----------



## 123Isabella

PhoenixH said:


> Out with DH for my birthday brunch &#128522;



Happy Birthday!!!!  You look stunning!!!  Love your shoes too!!!


----------



## PhoenixH

PennyD2911 said:


> Happy Bday PhoenixH!
> Love your earrings!! [emoji7]



Thank you! &#128536;


----------



## PhoenixH

Suzie said:


> You look absolutley stunning, happy birthday!



Thank you Suzie! &#128144;


----------



## PhoenixH

123Isabella said:


> Happy Birthday!!!!  You look stunning!!!  Love your shoes too!!!



Thank you for your kind words Isabella!


----------



## karylicious

Happe BDay!


Wow! And your desss is stunning!!


----------



## PhoenixH

karylicious said:


> Happe BDay!
> 
> 
> Wow! And your desss is stunning!!



Thank you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

PhoenixH said:


> Out with DH for my birthday brunch [emoji4]




Beautiful - love everything!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PhoenixH said:


> Out with DH for my birthday brunch &#128522;


 Happy birthday!
Love your pretty dress.


----------



## PhoenixH

BBC said:


> Beautiful - love everything!!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Happy birthday!
> Love your pretty dress.



Thank you dear friends!


----------



## perleegirl

PhoenixH said:


> Out with DH for my birthday brunch &#128522;



Happy Birthday! What a perfect brunch dress...Ultra feminine!


----------



## einseine

kimber418 said:


> Oops!  The pictures did not come through with my post!  Here there are~



Congrats!!!  They really look beautiful on your coloring!!!  I want them!!!


----------



## einseine

I have been so so busy lately and I can finally reveal my new addition!  Actually, I was torn between Magic pave and Tiffany's scroll pendant, but I chose Magic pave!  I have realized that the back of the vintage alhambra pave earrings is almost the "honeycomb" setting.  I think Magic pave + vintage alhambra pave earrings are perfect set for me!!!  Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Kfoorya2

PhoenixH said:


> Thank you for your sweet comments [emoji5]&#65039; I don't wear my perlee all the time because I am the sort who prefer to take out all my jewelry once I am home. That's one of the reasons I decided to get the perlee instead of the love bracelet. However I feel that my perlee is quite resilient and able to withstand knocks and scratches so far. It's still as shiny and the little beads around the side protect the bracelet. Hope this helps!




Thank you dear! And happiest birthday to you!


----------



## Coconuts40

einseine said:


> I have been so so busy lately and I can finally reveal my new addition!  Actually, I was torn between Magic pave and Tiffany's scroll pendant, but I chose Magic pave!  I have realized that the back of the vintage alhambra pave earrings is almost the "honeycomb" setting.  I think Magic pave + vintage alhambra pave earrings are perfect set for me!!!  Thank you for letting me share.



Oh my goodness, I can't take my eyes off your gorgeous VCA pave.  If I had this set, I don't think I would have a desire to purchase any more VCA!  Absolutely breathtaking and I think you made a very wise decision in choosing this over the Tiffany pendant.

Enjoy!


----------



## Suzie

einseine said:


> I have been so so busy lately and I can finally reveal my new addition!  Actually, I was torn between Magic pave and Tiffany's scroll pendant, but I chose Magic pave!  I have realized that the back of the vintage alhambra pave earrings is almost the "honeycomb" setting.  I think Magic pave + vintage alhambra pave earrings are perfect set for me!!!  Thank you for letting me share.



I think that you made the right choice, what a beautiful combination.


----------



## Notorious Pink

einseine said:


> I have been so so busy lately and I can finally reveal my new addition!  Actually, I was torn between Magic pave and Tiffany's scroll pendant, but I chose Magic pave!  I have realized that the back of the vintage alhambra pave earrings is almost the "honeycomb" setting.  I think Magic pave + vintage alhambra pave earrings are perfect set for me!!!  Thank you for letting me share.




Ooooh soooooo beautiful!!!!! [emoji7]


----------



## kimber418

einseine said:


> I have been so so busy lately and I can finally reveal my new addition!  Actually, I was torn between Magic pave and Tiffany's scroll pendant, but I chose Magic pave!  I have realized that the back of the vintage alhambra pave earrings is almost the "honeycomb" setting.  I think Magic pave + vintage alhambra pave earrings are perfect set for me!!!  Thank you for letting me share.



Einseine!  WoW!!!  SO BEAUTIFUL!   I agree that the Magic pave + vintage alhambra earrings are perfect together.   LOVE them!    SO gorgeous.  Can't wait to see a modeling picture.  Congrats!&#128151;&#128151;&#128151;


----------



## ChaneLisette

einseine said:


> I have been so so busy lately and I can finally reveal my new addition!  Actually, I was torn between Magic pave and Tiffany's scroll pendant, but I chose Magic pave!  I have realized that the back of the vintage alhambra pave earrings is almost the "honeycomb" setting.  I think Magic pave + vintage alhambra pave earrings are perfect set for me!!!  Thank you for letting me share.




Very beautiful! Great choice!


----------



## birkin10600

einseine said:


> I have been so so busy lately and I can finally reveal my new addition!  Actually, I was torn between Magic pave and Tiffany's scroll pendant, but I chose Magic pave!  I have realized that the back of the vintage alhambra pave earrings is almost the "honeycomb" setting.  I think Magic pave + vintage alhambra pave earrings are perfect set for me!!!  Thank you for letting me share.



It's perfection! So beautiful.


----------



## sailorstripes

einseine said:


> I have been so so busy lately and I can finally reveal my new addition!  Actually, I was torn between Magic pave and Tiffany's scroll pendant, but I chose Magic pave!  I have realized that the back of the vintage alhambra pave earrings is almost the "honeycomb" setting.  I think Magic pave + vintage alhambra pave earrings are perfect set for me!!!  Thank you for letting me share.


Stunning pieces! I think you made the right choice, the pave pendant is beyond gorgeous. Congratulations! I hope you share some modeling pics!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> I have been so so busy lately and I can finally reveal my new addition!  Actually, I was torn between Magic pave and Tiffany's scroll pendant, but I chose Magic pave!  I have realized that the back of the vintage alhambra pave earrings is almost the "honeycomb" setting.  I think Magic pave + vintage alhambra pave earrings are perfect set for me!!!  Thank you for letting me share.



So pretty!! 
Several of us have become earring twins recently. 
Love love love the earrings. 
Everything looks great on you so please share modeling photos&#127800;


----------



## PhoenixH

perleegirl said:


> Happy Birthday! What a perfect brunch dress...Ultra feminine!



Thank you perleegirl!


----------



## PhoenixH

einseine said:


> I have been so so busy lately and I can finally reveal my new addition!  Actually, I was torn between Magic pave and Tiffany's scroll pendant, but I chose Magic pave!  I have realized that the back of the vintage alhambra pave earrings is almost the "honeycomb" setting.  I think Magic pave + vintage alhambra pave earrings are perfect set for me!!!  Thank you for letting me share.



This is such a gorgeous set and I believe you will get so much wear from it! Congrats! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## PhoenixH

einseine said:


> I have been so so busy lately and I can finally reveal my new addition!  Actually, I was torn between Magic pave and Tiffany's scroll pendant, but I chose Magic pave!  I have realized that the back of the vintage alhambra pave earrings is almost the "honeycomb" setting.  I think Magic pave + vintage alhambra pave earrings are perfect set for me!!!  Thank you for letting me share.



This is such a gorgeous set and I believe you will get so much wear from it! Congrats! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## PennyD2911

einseine said:


> I have been so so busy lately and I can finally reveal my new addition!  Actually, I was torn between Magic pave and Tiffany's scroll pendant, but I chose Magic pave!  I have realized that the back of the vintage alhambra pave earrings is almost the "honeycomb" setting.  I think Magic pave + vintage alhambra pave earrings are perfect set for me!!!  Thank you for letting me share.




Gorgeous! Congrats on your new items. [emoji746]


----------



## purseinsanity

einseine said:


> I have been so so busy lately and I can finally reveal my new addition!  Actually, I was torn between Magic pave and Tiffany's scroll pendant, but I chose Magic pave!  I have realized that the back of the vintage alhambra pave earrings is almost the "honeycomb" setting.  I think Magic pave + vintage alhambra pave earrings are perfect set for me!!!  Thank you for letting me share.



OMG!!


----------



## purseinsanity

PhoenixH said:


> Hope this helps! &#128522;



Lovely!


----------



## purseinsanity

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi everyone! I wanted to share another photo of my new Magic diamond pave pendant with the long chain doubled incase anyone was interested in seeing it worn this way. This is how I've been wearing it the most! In this photo I'm also wearing a MOP vintage Alhambra necklace.
> 
> View attachment 2972522


----------



## purseinsanity

Florasun said:


> OMG this is TDF. You post the best eye-candy!



 Thank you my dear!


----------



## purseinsanity

kimber418 said:


> This is simply BEAUTIFUL beyond words.  It makes me want to buy everything ROSE gold!    So gorgeous on you!  Enjoy!



 Thank you so much!


----------



## purseinsanity

123Isabella said:


> Thank you so much for letting me know about the U.S. price decrease! It still appears though to cost less in Europe, where I'm heading next month, especially factoring in the VAT refund



Happy Shopping!!


----------



## 123Isabella

purseinsanity said:


> Happy Shopping!!


Thank you, purseinsanity!!! I'm still compiling my growing shopping list, with a "little" encouragement from tgg who's generously helped open my eyes to the magical world of Hermes  .   The almost scary continuing decline of the euro isn't helping rein in the list either.


----------



## 123Isabella

einseine said:


> I have been so so busy lately and I can finally reveal my new addition!  Actually, I was torn between Magic pave and Tiffany's scroll pendant, but I chose Magic pave!  I have realized that the back of the vintage alhambra pave earrings is almost the "honeycomb" setting.  I think Magic pave + vintage alhambra pave earrings are perfect set for me!!!  Thank you for letting me share.



Oh einseine, I can just picture how beautiful your set must look on you.  Please please please post a modeling shot!!!


----------



## einseine

I don't know why, but I cannot do multiple quote!!!

Thank you so much ladies!

I am so so happy that I have both now!  I made the right choice when I purchased the vintage alhambra pave earrings in WG!  And regret nothing about the Magic pave long pendant!!!  They are just beautiful and so classy, never ostentatious or flashy.  Just to my taste  I will post modeling pics sometime soon!


----------



## VCAforever

Jinsun said:


> I received the necklace I ordered for my girls. So adorable around their little necks. I'm debating on get 2 more. Crazy, I know...but I don't plan on purchasing them right away. Maybe towards the end of the year or before a price increase. I def want carnelian but should I go for the hearts or another clover??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973644


They are so sweet! Next I would definitely go for the hearts, different shape which would add a little variety to their collection. Also all girls love hearts!


----------



## VCAforever

PhoenixH said:


> Hope this helps! &#128522;


Love the way everything goes in this pic, and in the 2nd pic with navy dress, beautiful!


----------



## VCAforever

PhoenixH said:


> Out with DH for my birthday brunch &#128522;


You look amazing in this pic, love everything your wearing. Happy belated birthday, hope you had a good one!


----------



## dialv

einseine said:


> I have been so so busy lately and I can finally reveal my new addition!  Actually, I was torn between Magic pave and Tiffany's scroll pendant, but I chose Magic pave!  I have realized that the back of the vintage alhambra pave earrings is almost the "honeycomb" setting.  I think Magic pave + vintage alhambra pave earrings are perfect set for me!!!  Thank you for letting me share.


Stunning!  What a gorgeous set!!!


----------



## VCAforever

einseine said:


> I have been so so busy lately and I can finally reveal my new addition!  Actually, I was torn between Magic pave and Tiffany's scroll pendant, but I chose Magic pave!  I have realized that the back of the vintage alhambra pave earrings is almost the "honeycomb" setting.  I think Magic pave + vintage alhambra pave earrings are perfect set for me!!!  Thank you for letting me share.


Oh my, what a combo, absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## valnsw

einseine said:


> I have been so so busy lately and I can finally reveal my new addition!  Actually, I was torn between Magic pave and Tiffany's scroll pendant, but I chose Magic pave!  I have realized that the back of the vintage alhambra pave earrings is almost the "honeycomb" setting.  I think Magic pave + vintage alhambra pave earrings are perfect set for me!!!  Thank you for letting me share.




Wow! Beautiful combination 

I've been busy lately that I have not had the time to comment on everybody's pix and purchases. 

Keep the pix coming in. 

As for my earrings, I am waiting for them to be in before I do the reveal but would be earrings twins with many of us here


----------



## marksuzy

I saw a woman wearing a long necklace over the weekend with what appeared to be a mixture of  YG vintage and onyx or letterwood  sweet alhambras. It did not appear to be the Magic alhambra 16 motif as there weren't any large size alhambras, just vintage and sweet sizes.

Does anyone know about this piece? Thanks for your input!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

einseine said:


> I have been so so busy lately and I can finally reveal my new addition!  Actually, I was torn between Magic pave and Tiffany's scroll pendant, but I chose Magic pave!  I have realized that the back of the vintage alhambra pave earrings is almost the "honeycomb" setting.  I think Magic pave + vintage alhambra pave earrings are perfect set for me!!!  Thank you for letting me share.



Congrats sweetie, I think you made the best decision ever! The Magic pave pendant is just beyond stunning and it's hard to compete with it   can't wait to see your mod photos!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

purseinsanity said:


>



Thank you darlin' I think your VCA collection is killer and I can't wait to see what else you add in the future


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

dialv said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thank you sweetie!!!



kimber418 said:


> Sprinkles,
> 
> This is simply gorgeous!  Love it!



Aww thanks love!



texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thank you hun!!!



Coconuts40 said:


> Truly magnificent!  Thanks for sharing your photo and congratulations!



Thank you so much for your kind words!!!



ChaneLisette said:


> I love it worn this way. It looks great with your MOP too. The magic pave is definitely on my list.



Aww thanks sweetie, I highly recommend the Magic pave pieces, hope you get one soon 



sailorstripes said:


> So gorgeous! I love the way you've worn them both in the photo, and with the floral neckline I feel like I'm looking at a magazine ad! Wow!



Thank you hun, that is so sweet of you to say!!!



PennyD2911 said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thank you hun!!!



birkin10600 said:


> Wow! I love the pairing! Stunning combo!



Thank you so much sweetheart!!! 



VCAforever said:


> Love the way you wear the Magic pave necklace, I do believe it looks best worn this way. Together with the mop necklace the combo looks great.



Thank you sweetie!!!



Glamslam said:


> Amazing! &#128160;&#128160;&#128160;&#128142;&#128142;&#128142;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Instagram/Khadija577



Thank you sweetheart!!!



perleegirl said:


> Simply gorgeous!



Thank you hun!!!



stylemechanel said:


> Can't believe all the sparkle i have been missing, it will take days to catch up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So beautiful sprinkles&bags. Congratulations! It looks all the more special with your mop necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> Kimber!! They are simply stunning on you. Your photos make me want to add them to my list. Congrats!!!!!!



Thank you so much!!!



PhoenixH said:


> Thank you for sharing! This combo is simply divine! &#128525;



Aww thanks so much sweetie!!!



123Isabella said:


> It looks beautiful on you!!! The pink flowers are gorgeous too!  Are they part of your top?



Thank you sweetie, yes the pink flowers are part of my top.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

PhoenixH said:


> Out with DH for my birthday brunch &#128522;



You look stunning sweetie!!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Blingaddict said:


> Just Gorgeous.



Thank you sweetie!!!


----------



## back 2 home

How much is clover perlee bracelet in rose gold in US? Anyone knows?


----------



## ChaneLisette

back 2 home said:


> how much is clover perlee bracelet in rose gold in us? Anyone knows?



$29,000


----------



## perleegirl

einseine said:


> I have been so so busy lately and I can finally reveal my new addition!  Actually, I was torn between Magic pave and Tiffany's scroll pendant, but I chose Magic pave!  I have realized that the back of the vintage alhambra pave earrings is almost the "honeycomb" setting.  I think Magic pave + vintage alhambra pave earrings are perfect set for me!!!  Thank you for letting me share.



Congratulations, Einseine! Your new set is absolutely gorgeous. So happy for you! Please do share modeling pics soon.


----------



## pigleto972001

Gorgeous pieces everyone ! 

Tried on the magic bracelet linked w my white gold mop


----------



## einseine

Thanks so much everyone!!!  I have just taken some modeling pics!!!  In the last pick, I am wearing it by using the jump ring, so the length is 80cm.  90cm vs. 80cm.  I love both lengths.  What do you ladies think???


----------



## pedsdds

einseine said:


> Thanks so much everyone!!!  I have just taken some modeling pics!!!  In the last pick, I am wearing it by using the jump ring, so the length is 80cm.  90cm vs. 80cm.  I love both lengths.  What do you ladies think???




this is stunning einseine! I can't decide which length I like the most! the versatility of this necklace definitely makes the price worth it [emoji6] enjoy it, it's gorgeous on you!


----------



## sailorstripes

einseine said:


> Thanks so much everyone!!!  I have just taken some modeling pics!!!  In the last pick, I am wearing it by using the jump ring, so the length is 80cm.  90cm vs. 80cm.  I love both lengths.  What do you ladies think???


So beautiful on you! I am partial to the shorter length but either way you wear it, it is just gorgeous! Congratulations and thank you for sharing pictures with us!


----------



## sailorstripes

pigleto972001 said:


> Gorgeous pieces everyone !
> 
> Tried on the magic bracelet linked w my white gold mop
> View attachment 2976883


Love this look on you, especially with the gray clothes!


----------



## nightshade

einseine said:


> Thanks so much everyone!!!  I have just taken some modeling pics!!!  In the last pick, I am wearing it by using the jump ring, so the length is 80cm.  90cm vs. 80cm.  I love both lengths.  What do you ladies think???



I honestly can't choose, because both lengths look amazing on you, it is truly a stunning piece


----------



## Junkenpo

einseine said:


> Thanks so much everyone!!!  I have just taken some modeling pics!!!  In the last pick, I am wearing it by using the jump ring, so the length is 80cm.  90cm vs. 80cm.  I love both lengths.  What do you ladies think???



Amazing!  You look fabulous and it looks great at both lengths.  Love the earrings, too.  The VCA are accent points on a lovely lady!


----------



## PennyD2911

einseine said:


> Thanks so much everyone!!!  I have just taken some modeling pics!!!  In the last pick, I am wearing it by using the jump ring, so the length is 80cm.  90cm vs. 80cm.  I love both lengths.  What do you ladies think???




Absolutely gorgeous as always![emoji4]


----------



## purseinsanity

123Isabella said:


> Thank you, purseinsanity!!! I'm still compiling my growing shopping list, with a "little" encouragement from tgg who's generously helped open my eyes to the magical world of Hermes  .   The almost scary continuing decline of the euro isn't helping rein in the list either.



 Yes, it's definitely making it harder to fight temptation!


----------



## purseinsanity

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Thank you darlin' I think your VCA collection is killer and I can't wait to see what else you add in the future



Funny, I feel the same about you!


----------



## allure244

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi everyone! I wanted to share another photo of my new Magic diamond pave pendant with the long chain doubled incase anyone was interested in seeing it worn this way. This is how I've been wearing it the most! In this photo I'm also wearing a MOP vintage Alhambra necklace.
> 
> View attachment 2972522





einseine said:


> Thanks so much everyone!!!  I have just taken some modeling pics!!!  In the last pick, I am wearing it by using the jump ring, so the length is 80cm.  90cm vs. 80cm.  I love both lengths.  What do you ladies think???



Thanks for the modeling pics. Drooling over the diamond pave magic pendants. So beautiful


----------



## Suzie

pigleto972001 said:


> Gorgeous pieces everyone !
> 
> Tried on the magic bracelet linked w my white gold mop
> View attachment 2976883



They go really well together, were you tempted?


----------



## Suzie

einseine said:


> Thanks so much everyone!!!  I have just taken some modeling pics!!!  In the last pick, I am wearing it by using the jump ring, so the length is 80cm.  90cm vs. 80cm.  I love both lengths.  What do you ladies think???



Thank you for your amazing modelling shots. The necklace looks beautiful at both lengths, what a versatile piece. Your onyx isn't too shabby either.


----------



## I'll take two

Congrats to everyone on their lovely new purchases 
I had a feeling the long Magic pave would be a great hit .
My pictures never do the pave pieces the justice they deserve .


----------



## VCAforever

pigleto972001 said:


> Gorgeous pieces everyone !
> 
> Tried on the magic bracelet linked w my white gold mop
> View attachment 2976883


Goes really well together, gorgeous! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## VCAforever

einseine said:


> Thanks so much everyone!!!  I have just taken some modeling pics!!!  In the last pick, I am wearing it by using the jump ring, so the length is 80cm.  90cm vs. 80cm.  I love both lengths.  What do you ladies think???


You always look amazing in you pics you should be a model! I believe all the different lengths look good on you, I suppose it all depends on your mood and what your wearing. If you want it to be a statement piece then it looks best shorter, casual then longer. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## pigleto972001

Suzie said:


> They go really well together, were you tempted?




Yes for sure! It's on my lil bucket list. One day hopefully. I wear mostly grays and blues. I'd love the long magic necklace but alas it's a bit out of reach. The shorter one is nice but I'm not a fan of the design.


----------



## Notorious Pink

einseine said:


> Thanks so much everyone!!!  I have just taken some modeling pics!!!  In the last pick, I am wearing it by using the jump ring, so the length is 80cm.  90cm vs. 80cm.  I love both lengths.  What do you ladies think???




Seriously? We have to pick a favorite??? [emoji6]
I like both of the shorter lengths. [emoji177]


----------



## einseine

I still cannot use the multiple quote function...  Anyway, thank you ladies for your kind words.  Thanks for your feedback on the best length.  I feel the same as most of you.  As a statement piece, the shorter is the best.  Besides, I feel safer when wearing it with the long chain doubled.  The 80cm length is also OK.  When I wear it longer(90cm), the pendant swings a bit too much...  Magic pave pendant is beautiful beyond words  I am so happy

<left: 80cm by using jump ring vs. right: shorter with chain doubled>


----------



## back 2 home

ChaneLisette said:


> $29,000



Thanks!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> Thanks so much everyone!!!  I have just taken some modeling pics!!!  In the last pick, I am wearing it by using the jump ring, so the length is 80cm.  90cm vs. 80cm.  I love both lengths.  What do you ladies think???


 I like the piece best worn short and by itself without the vintage Alhambra 20 motif.


----------



## PhoenixH

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> You look stunning sweetie!!!





VCAforever said:


> Love the way everything goes in this pic, and in the 2nd pic with navy dress, beautiful!





VCAforever said:


> You look amazing in this pic, love everything your wearing. Happy belated birthday, hope you had a good one!





purseinsanity said:


> Lovely!



Thank you all dear fellow vca lovers! &#128536;


----------



## PhoenixH

einseine said:


> I still cannot use the multiple quote function...  Anyway, thank you ladies for your kind words.  Thanks for your feedback on the best length.  I feel the same as most of you.  As a statement piece, the shorter is the best.  Besides, I feel safer when wearing it with the long chain doubled.  The 80cm length is also OK.  When I wear it longer(90cm), the pendant swings a bit too much...  Magic pave pendant is beautiful beyond words  I am so happy
> 
> <left: 80cm by using jump ring vs. right: shorter with chain doubled>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977332



So gorgeous! I love how the shorter length looks on you!


----------



## dialv

einseine said:


> Thanks so much everyone!!!  I have just taken some modeling pics!!!  In the last pick, I am wearing it by using the jump ring, so the length is 80cm.  90cm vs. 80cm.  I love both lengths.  What do you ladies think???


I love the first and second lengths the best. Its all awesome though, and with the onyx, crazy pretty!!!


----------



## stylemechanel

einseine said:


> I still cannot use the multiple quote function...  Anyway, thank you ladies for your kind words.  Thanks for your feedback on the best length.  I feel the same as most of you.  As a statement piece, the shorter is the best.  Besides, I feel safer when wearing it with the long chain doubled.  The 80cm length is also OK.  When I wear it longer(90cm), the pendant swings a bit too much...  Magic pave pendant is beautiful beyond words  I am so happy
> 
> <left: 80cm by using jump ring vs. right: shorter with chain doubled>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977332



That is really lovely einseine. Congratulations!


----------



## kimber418

einseine said:


> I still cannot use the multiple quote function...  Anyway, thank you ladies for your kind words.  Thanks for your feedback on the best length.  I feel the same as most of you.  As a statement piece, the shorter is the best.  Besides, I feel safer when wearing it with the long chain doubled.  The 80cm length is also OK.  When I wear it longer(90cm), the pendant swings a bit too much...  Magic pave pendant is beautiful beyond words  I am so happy
> 
> <left: 80cm by using jump ring vs. right: shorter with chain doubled>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977332


einseine~  Thank you for sharing this photo.  It is so gorgeous on you!  I love it with your black dress.   Beautiful....


----------



## deedeedor

Yay! Got it today! Cant wait until mother's day to put it on! Thanks for all of you that put in your advice for my first piece! Happy early mother's day to me and all the moms out there!


----------



## ChaneLisette

einseine said:


> I still cannot use the multiple quote function...  Anyway, thank you ladies for your kind words.  Thanks for your feedback on the best length.  I feel the same as most of you.  As a statement piece, the shorter is the best.  Besides, I feel safer when wearing it with the long chain doubled.  The 80cm length is also OK.  When I wear it longer(90cm), the pendant swings a bit too much...  Magic pave pendant is beautiful beyond words  I am so happy
> 
> <left: 80cm by using jump ring vs. right: shorter with chain doubled>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977332




It is so beautiful and looks great on you. Enjoy!


----------



## ChaneLisette

deedeedor said:


> View attachment 2977667
> View attachment 2977670
> 
> 
> Yay! Got it today! Cant wait until mother's day to put it on! Thanks for all of you that put in your advice for my first piece! Happy early mother's day to me and all the moms out there!




Congratulations! Happy Mother's day!


----------



## kimber418

deedeedor said:


> View attachment 2977667
> View attachment 2977670
> 
> 
> Yay! Got it today! Cant wait until mother's day to put it on! Thanks for all of you that put in your advice for my first piece! Happy early mother's day to me and all the moms out there!


So beautiful!  What an awesome Mother's Day Gift!  It looks beautiful on you.


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> I like the piece best worn short and by itself without the vintage Alhambra 20 motif.





PhoenixH said:


> So gorgeous! I love how the shorter length looks on you!





dialv said:


> I love the first and second lengths the best. Its all awesome though, and with the onyx, crazy pretty!!!





stylemechanel said:


> That is really lovely einseine. Congratulations!





kimber418 said:


> einseine~  Thank you for sharing this photo.  It is so gorgeous on you!  I love it with your black dress.   Beautiful....





ChaneLisette said:


> It is so beautiful and looks great on you. Enjoy!



Thank you so much!!!  Multiple quotes finally worked. 

I just put on the 20 motif in onyx to compare the lengths.  But, I may want to wear my Magic pendant with my solid PG necklace, so I will try the combo later.  The magic pave looks super gorgeous on dark clothes, but it is not so noticeable on white or pale colors when you wearing it long (especially in the pic!).


----------



## texasgirliegirl

deedeedor said:


> View attachment 2977667
> View attachment 2977670
> 
> 
> Yay! Got it today! Cant wait until mother's day to put it on! Thanks for all of you that put in your advice for my first piece! Happy early mother's day to me and all the moms out there!



Beautiful first piece!!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

deedeedor said:


> View attachment 2977667
> View attachment 2977670
> 
> 
> Yay! Got it today! Cant wait until mother's day to put it on! Thanks for all of you that put in your advice for my first piece! Happy early mother's day to me and all the moms out there!



Congrats! Its stunning on you


----------



## einseine

deedeedor said:


> View attachment 2977667
> View attachment 2977670
> 
> 
> Yay! Got it today! Cant wait until mother's day to put it on! Thanks for all of you that put in your advice for my first piece! Happy early mother's day to me and all the moms out there!




Happy Mother's day[emoji253].  Congrats on your first piece[emoji179].  Pendant and 20-motif look great on you&#65281;


----------



## PennyD2911

deedeedor said:


> View attachment 2977667
> View attachment 2977670
> 
> 
> Yay! Got it today! Cant wait until mother's day to put it on! Thanks for all of you that put in your advice for my first piece! Happy early mother's day to me and all the moms out there!




Congratulations!  I don't think you will regret going with the YG. 
The YG is the original Alhambra design, the semi precious/ gem stone alhambras came later. To me that makes it even more special. [emoji4]


----------



## AmorNChanel

With all this awesome totally DROOL worthy eye candy [emoji7][emoji7], I popped into my local VCA to try on some pieces.  During my visit, I picked up some VCA Intel that I just wanted to share. Not sure if it has already been posted, but here goes. My regular SA was not there but I spoke to another SA.  He told me that that later this year VCA will release new pave sweet necklace in white gold and rose gold. The necklace style kinda looked like diamonds by the yard. If you know what I mean. Thought I saw a sweet pave ring, but not really sure. They also will have new Perlée bead bangles. Looks like the perlee bead rings but in bangle form.  Also mentioned the pink Christmas pendant which I think has been discussed. He also mentioned a new watch with some leather but it was not my style so I didn't pay much attention. I am still a VCA newbie so not sure how much of this is accurate so hopefully some of you can get more information. 

I am most excited to get more info about the pave sweet!!  I have no info on prices or timing.  Please share if anyone gets more info. 

Thanks for sharing all the eye candy and model pics. It makes my day seeing all these stunning pieces!!


----------



## deedeedor

ChaneLisette said:


> Congratulations! Happy Mother's day!




thank you my dear!


----------



## deedeedor

kimber418 said:


> So beautiful!  What an awesome Mother's Day Gift!  It looks beautiful on you.




I am so in love with it!


----------



## deedeedor

texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful first piece!!




Thank you! Thanks to all that helped me chose here haha


----------



## deedeedor

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> Congrats! Its stunning on you




^____^


----------



## deedeedor

einseine said:


> Happy Mother's day[emoji253].  Congrats on your first piece[emoji179].  Pendant and 20-motif look great on you&#65281;




Thanks! I need a matching bracelet now! Haha


----------



## deedeedor

PennyD2911 said:


> Congratulations!  I don't think you will regret going with the YG.
> The YG is the original Alhambra design, the semi precious/ gem stone alhambras came later. To me that makes it even more special. [emoji4]




Wow! Thank you for sharing that history with me! It just make it even more special to me! I love originals! So much history to it! Thank you for helping me picked!


----------



## Harpertoo

deedeedor said:


> View attachment 2977667
> View attachment 2977670
> 
> 
> Yay! Got it today! Cant wait until mother's day to put it on! Thanks for all of you that put in your advice for my first piece! Happy early mother's day to me and all the moms out there!



Looks stunning!
Enjoy.


----------



## VCAforever

deedeedor said:


> View attachment 2977667
> View attachment 2977670
> 
> 
> Yay! Got it today! Cant wait until mother's day to put it on! Thanks for all of you that put in your advice for my first piece! Happy early mother's day to me and all the moms out there!


It looks absolutely stunning on you, the yg looks good against your skin tone. Congrats on your first piece, it looks good both long and doubled. Happy early 'Mother's Day'. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## VCAforever

AmorNChanel said:


> With all this awesome totally DROOL worthy eye candy [emoji7][emoji7], I popped into my local VCA to try on some pieces.  During my visit, I picked up some VCA Intel that I just wanted to share. Not sure if it has already been posted, but here goes. My regular SA was not there but I spoke to another SA.  He told me that that later this year VCA will release new pave sweet necklace in white gold and rose gold. The necklace style kinda looked like diamonds by the yard. If you know what I mean. Thought I saw a sweet pave ring, but not really sure. They also will have new Perlée bead bangles. Looks like the perlee bead rings but in bangle form.  Also mentioned the pink Christmas pendant which I think has been discussed. He also mentioned a new watch with some leather but it was not my style so I didn't pay much attention. I am still a VCA newbie so not sure how much of this is accurate so hopefully some of you can get more information.
> 
> I am most excited to get more info about the pave sweet!!  I have no info on prices or timing.  Please share if anyone gets more info.
> 
> Thanks for sharing all the eye candy and model pics. It makes my day seeing all these stunning pieces!!


Thank you for the Intel! Like yourself I'm also a newbie to VCA and what I have had confirmed is that in the sweet Alhambra there is going to be a yg and pg pave but only 1 motif. The sweets originally designed in mind for children, and the regular vintage size in mind for adults. However, many adults also like the sweet Alhambra collection, as the name suggests they are rather sweet cute little things and I can see the attraction to that size. Heard nothing else but that the holiday season Christmas pendant is going to be fuchsia pink porcelain (dark and not light pink) though I been told both so wait and see on this!


----------



## engineer24

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi everyone! I wanted to share another photo of my new Magic diamond pave pendant with the long chain doubled incase anyone was interested in seeing it worn this way. This is how I've been wearing it the most! In this photo I'm also wearing a MOP vintage Alhambra necklace.
> 
> View attachment 2972522


This is beyond gorgeous. Love the styling!


----------



## einseine

Oh, I had forgotten to post these pics here!  I think the magic pave pendant looks most gorgeous on the neck!!!  But, if you wear it shorter, you can not see it by yourself!


----------



## engineer24

Jinsun said:


> I received the necklace I ordered for my girls. So adorable around their little necks. I'm debating on get 2 more. Crazy, I know...but I don't plan on purchasing them right away. Maybe towards the end of the year or before a price increase. I def want carnelian but should I go for the hearts or another clover??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973644


This is such a great idea! My vote is for clover. But either one is a good choice and timeless. My sister and I have matching necklaces (no particular brand) that we received from my mum when we were kids and we still wear them but never at the same time now lol.


----------



## engineer24

PhoenixH said:


> Hope this helps! &#128522;


 


PhoenixH said:


> Another picture for you deedeedor. This was while I was shoe shopping lol


 
Beautiful. Love the shoes too.


----------



## engineer24

pigleto972001 said:


> Gorgeous pieces everyone !
> 
> Tried on the magic bracelet linked w my white gold mop
> View attachment 2976883


 
Love it. Great idea!


----------



## sailorstripes

einseine said:


> Oh, I had forgotten to post these pics here!  I think the magic pave pendant looks most gorgeous on the neck!!!  But, if you wear it shorter, you can not see it by yourself!


LOVE the pave with that ruffled blouse and skirt. You look so gorgeous!


----------



## VCAforever

einseine said:


> Oh, I had forgotten to post these pics here!  I think the magic pave pendant looks most gorgeous on the neck!!!  But, if you wear it shorter, you can not see it by yourself!


I love the magic pave worn like this, you can really appreciate the beauty of the necklace. I'm also loving the whole outfit you have got on, beautiful top!


----------



## Nbeach

VCAforever said:


> Thank you for the Intel! Like yourself I'm also a newbie to VCA and what I have had confirmed is that in the sweet Alhambra there is going to be a yg and pg pave but only 1 motif. The sweets originally designed in mind for children, and the regular vintage size in mind for adults. However, many adults also like the sweet Alhambra collection, as the name suggests they are rather sweet cute little things and I can see the attraction to that size. Heard nothing else but that the holiday season Christmas pendant is going to be fuchsia pink porcelain (dark and not light pink) though I been told both so wait and see on this!


Hello!

Do you know whether there was any mention of the sweet pave in earrings?   Thanks!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Funny story....I just got a huge compliment on my 10-motif....by my OBGYN! I've been going to the same practice for years, but never this particular doctor (unless there's a problem, I usually take whomever is available at a time that works for me). He said he was recently at the Americana with his wife and they had gone into VCA and admired it, and that the necklace was beautiful and very special. Unexpected!! But since I'm usually a wreck at doctor appointments, it certainly put me at ease. [emoji254]


----------



## 123Isabella

einseine said:


> Thanks so much everyone!!!  I have just taken some modeling pics!!!  In the last pick, I am wearing it by using the jump ring, so the length is 80cm.  90cm vs. 80cm.  I love both lengths.  What do you ladies think???



Wow!!!!  You look incredibly beautiful in all the shots.  I love how you paired it with the onyx alhambra necklace and I personally like best the 90 cm length.  But they are all really gorgeous on you!   You have amazing taste in clothes too!!!


----------



## einseine

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi everyone! I wanted to share another photo of my new Magic diamond pave pendant with the long chain doubled incase anyone was interested in seeing it worn this way. This is how I've been wearing it the most! In this photo I'm also wearing a MOP vintage Alhambra necklace.
> 
> View attachment 2972522




Very beautiful[emoji176].  Oh, you have 20 in MOP[emoji106]&#55356;&#57339;.  I parried Magic pave with my PG Alhambra necklace, but [emoji135][emoji28]


----------



## einseine

sailorstripes said:


> LOVE the pave with that ruffled blouse and skirt. You look so gorgeous!





VCAforever said:


> I love the magic pave worn like this, you can really appreciate the beauty of the necklace. I'm also loving the whole outfit you have got on, beautiful top!



sailorstripes, VCAforever, thanks so much!  Yes, magic pave pendant go very well with feminine look!  I will try how it looks with T-shirt and jeans



123Isabella said:


> Wow!!!!  You look incredibly beautiful in all the shots.  I love how you paired it with the onyx alhambra necklace and I personally like best the 90 cm length.  But they are all really gorgeous on you!   You have amazing taste in clothes too!!!



Thanks Isabella!!!  Oh, do you like the 90cm length??  Me, too, but it really swings, which is a bit annoying.  Perhaps the pave one is heavy???  I am really enjoying wearing it every day.


----------



## purseinsanity

deedeedor said:


> View attachment 2977667
> View attachment 2977670
> 
> 
> Yay! Got it today! Cant wait until mother's day to put it on! Thanks for all of you that put in your advice for my first piece! Happy early mother's day to me and all the moms out there!



Gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

einseine said:


> I still cannot use the multiple quote function...  Anyway, thank you ladies for your kind words.  Thanks for your feedback on the best length.  I feel the same as most of you.  As a statement piece, the shorter is the best.  Besides, I feel safer when wearing it with the long chain doubled.  The 80cm length is also OK.  When I wear it longer(90cm), the pendant swings a bit too much...  Magic pave pendant is beautiful beyond words  I am so happy
> 
> <left: 80cm by using jump ring vs. right: shorter with chain doubled>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977332



So beautiful!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> Oh, I had forgotten to post these pics here!  I think the magic pave pendant looks most gorgeous on the neck!!!  But, if you wear it shorter, you can not see it by yourself!



Dearest Einseine, you make every VCA piece look beautiful.


----------



## rengb6

Ladies, I need a bit of help! My boyfriend is going to propose this year and I've decided that I'd like a VCA engagement ring. Since I will be starting medical school in the fall I think that a modest ring, that can fit into gloves and won't be cumbersome, would be most appropriate. My ring size is a 4.5. I've fallen in love with the couture solitaire with a 0.30 ctw center stone but I have not seen the ring in person and won't be able to because he wants to surprise me. Can anyone take a guess as to the size of the diamond in the video below? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BWC8MmbFb4


----------



## einseine

purseinsanity said:


> So beautiful!



Thank you so much!!!



texasgirliegirl said:


> Dearest Einseine, you make every VCA piece look beautiful.



  You are too sweet.


----------



## Handbag Goddess

rengb6 said:


> Ladies, I need a bit of help! My boyfriend is going to propose this year and I've decided that I'd like a VCA engagement ring. Since I will be starting medical school in the fall I think that a modest ring, that can fit into gloves and won't be cumbersome, would be most appropriate. My ring size is a 4.5. I've fallen in love with the couture solitaire with a 0.30 ctw center stone but I have not seen the ring in person and won't be able to because he wants to surprise me. Can anyone take a guess as to the size of the diamond in the video below?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BWC8MmbFb4



On a side note...
Being in the medical field, I would never wear the engagement/wedding ring while at work.  I have a plain gold band that I wear as an alternative in case I lose it, it gets damaged, or I lose a diamond(s) at work. Keep the VCA ring(s) at home!


----------



## OKComputer

rengb6 said:


> Ladies, I need a bit of help! My boyfriend is going to propose this year and I've decided that I'd like a VCA engagement ring. Since I will be starting medical school in the fall I think that a modest ring, that can fit into gloves and won't be cumbersome, would be most appropriate. My ring size is a 4.5. I've fallen in love with the couture solitaire with a 0.30 ctw center stone but I have not seen the ring in person and won't be able to because he wants to surprise me. Can anyone take a guess as to the size of the diamond in the video below?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BWC8MmbFb4



It's difficult to tell from the video, but I would guess ring size around 5, centre diamond around 0.4-0.5ct.


----------



## VCAforever

Nbeach said:


> Hello!
> 
> Do you know whether there was any mention of the sweet pave in earrings?   Thanks!


I'm afraid not, I did ask if there was anything else new coming out but she was not aware, all I was told that it would be some time this year that they will be introduced. However, with VCA you never know everything is so hush hush, but it would be nice to do pave sweet earrings as I do find the vintage size to big and heavy, otherwise they are so beautiful.


----------



## AmorNChanel

VCAforever said:


> Thank you for the Intel! Like yourself I'm also a newbie to VCA and what I have had confirmed is that in the sweet Alhambra there is going to be a yg and pg pave but only 1 motif. The sweets originally designed in mind for children, and the regular vintage size in mind for adults. However, many adults also like the sweet Alhambra collection, as the name suggests they are rather sweet cute little things and I can see the attraction to that size. Heard nothing else but that the holiday season Christmas pendant is going to be fuchsia pink porcelain (dark and not light pink) though I been told both so wait and see on this!



So exciting to see what else is being released. Although I am still working on getting the "old" stuff first.


----------



## VCAforever

AmorNChanel said:


> So exciting to see what else is being released. Although I am still working on getting the "old" stuff first.


Ditto!


----------



## Mutiny

BBC said:


> Funny story....I just got a huge compliment on my 10-motif....by my OBGYN! I've been going to the same practice for years, but never this particular doctor (unless there's a problem, I usually take whomever is available at a time that works for me). He said he was recently at the Americana with his wife and they had gone into VCA and admired it, and that the necklace was beautiful and very special. Unexpected!! But since I'm usually a wreck at doctor appointments, it certainly put me at ease. [emoji254]



LOL that's totally unexpected but great when you meet other VCA lovers!


----------



## marksuzy

Handbag Goddess said:


> On a side note...
> Being in the medical field, I would never wear the engagement/wedding ring while at work.  I have a plain gold band that I wear as an alternative in case I lose it, it gets damaged, or I lose a diamond(s) at work. Keep the VCA ring(s) at home!


Amen! My father was a surgeon who lost MANY wedding rings in the operating rooms over the years. He finally stopped wearing one altogether!


----------



## NewBe

Just got back from France.  The trip was great even though we brought our 3 young kids with us.
First of all, thanks to Natalie j for introducing me to this fabulous sales at Vendome.  I had a great time time.  
And also thanks to PennyD2911, Suzie, BBC, and others who provided their thoughts on the 20motifs Chalcedony vs MOP necklace.  After seeing both in person for the first time, yes, the MOP is definitely gorgeous.  And I must admit that looked more elegant and easier match than Chalcedony.  However, I still couldn't resist that blue color.  So, i ended up getting both worried if i might regret if I didn't because they don't have it in the States anymore. I'm glad that made that choice.
Thank you all =)


----------



## Mutiny

AmorNChanel said:


> With all this awesome totally DROOL worthy eye candy [emoji7][emoji7], I popped into my local VCA to try on some pieces.  During my visit, I picked up some VCA Intel that I just wanted to share. Not sure if it has already been posted, but here goes. My regular SA was not there but I spoke to another SA.  He told me that that later this year VCA will release new pave sweet necklace in white gold and rose gold. The necklace style kinda looked like diamonds by the yard. If you know what I mean. Thought I saw a sweet pave ring, but not really sure. They also will have new Perlée bead bangles. Looks like the perlee bead rings but in bangle form.  Also mentioned the pink Christmas pendant which I think has been discussed. He also mentioned a new watch with some leather but it was not my style so I didn't pay much attention. I am still a VCA newbie so not sure how much of this is accurate so hopefully some of you can get more information.
> 
> I am most excited to get more info about the pave sweet!!  I have no info on prices or timing.  Please share if anyone gets more info.
> 
> Thanks for sharing all the eye candy and model pics. It makes my day seeing all these stunning pieces!!



Thanks for the info!  We went to a VCA watch event last night (Enchanted Nature collection) and confirmed with SA that the new sweet designs will come out between September and November.


----------



## Handbag Goddess

.


----------



## Handbag Goddess

NewBe said:


> Just got back from France.  The trip was great even though we brought our 3 young kids with us.
> First of all, thanks to Natalie j for introducing me to this fabulous sales at Vendome.  I had a great time time.
> And also thanks to PennyD2911, Suzie, BBC, and others who provided their thoughts on the 20motifs Chalcedony vs MOP necklace.  After seeing both in person for the first time, yes, the MOP is definitely gorgeous.  And I must admit that looked more elegant and easier match than Chalcedony.  However, I still couldn't resist that blue color.  So, i ended up getting both worried if i might regret if I didn't because they don't have it in the States anymore. I'm glad that made that choice.
> Thank you all =)



Would love to see modeling pictures of you wearing both!  PLEASE?


----------



## ChaneLisette

I just saw a pic of the holiday pendant and it is a light pink color. It is so pretty!


----------



## ChaneLisette

Mutiny said:


> Thanks for the info!  We went to a VCA watch event last night (Enchanted Nature collection) and confirmed with SA that the new sweet designs will come out between September and November.



I cannot wait to see them!


----------



## PennyD2911

NewBe said:


> Just got back from France.  The trip was great even though we brought our 3 young kids with us.
> 
> First of all, thanks to Natalie j for introducing me to this fabulous sales at Vendome.  I had a great time time.
> 
> And also thanks to PennyD2911, Suzie, BBC, and others who provided their thoughts on the 20motifs Chalcedony vs MOP necklace.  After seeing both in person for the first time, yes, the MOP is definitely gorgeous.  And I must admit that looked more elegant and easier match than Chalcedony.  However, I still couldn't resist that blue color.  So, i ended up getting both worried if i might regret if I didn't because they don't have it in the States anymore. I'm glad that made that choice.
> 
> Thank you all =)




Congratulations!! Purchasing both was a very smart move. [emoji6]


----------



## PennyD2911

ChaneLisette said:


> I just saw a pic of the holiday pendant and it is a light pink color. It is so pretty!




I was wondering if the holiday pendant would be the same light pink as the Cartier Amulet.  I noticed lately Cartier is using some of the same gemstones on the amulet that VCA uses on the Alhambra. Since both are Richmont companies it makes sense both would source from the same vendors.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> I was wondering if the holiday pendant would be the same light pink as the Cartier Amulet.  I noticed lately Cartier is using some of the same gemstones on the amulet that VCA uses on the Alhambra. Since both are Richmont companies it makes sense both would source from the same vendors.



Hi Penny, is the pink amulette porcelain?  I looked it up and can't tell what the material is. 
You make a very good point that both companies are owned by Richmont.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Hi Penny, is the pink amulette porcelain?  I looked it up and can't tell what the material is.
> 
> You make a very good point that both companies are owned by Richmont.




I believe it is pink opal.  Since its such a pale pink I was wondering if the holiday pendant might be close to the same shade even though it will be porcelain. 
VCA has never used opal right?


----------



## ChaneLisette

texasgirliegirl said:


> Hi Penny, is the pink amulette porcelain?  I looked it up and can't tell what the material is.
> You make a very good point that both companies are owned by Richmont.




 It is porcelain. I think it looks lighter than Cartier's pink opal.  I will try to  get a picture to post later.


----------



## PennyD2911

ChaneLisette said:


> It is porcelain. I think it looks lighter than Cartier's pink opal.  I will try to  get a picture to post later.




If it's lighter than the pink opal on the Amulette de Cartier it is going to be a very very pale pink. 
I'm surprised VCA would not use a darker hue, not dark like fuchsia but darker than the pink opal.


----------



## tutushopper

I've been away for a while, and congrats to all of you whom have gotten gorgeous pieces; I'd be days trying to individually comment on you all, but you know who you are!  Those new pendants in pave are just beyond gorgeous, the watches...no words for how beautiful they are; the special order necklaces and earrings so so so stunning, and all of the other buys from bracelets to earring are just divine!  Congrats to all of you with new pieces!


----------



## purseinsanity

BBC said:


> Funny story....I just got a huge compliment on my 10-motif....by my OBGYN! I've been going to the same practice for years, but never this particular doctor (unless there's a problem, I usually take whomever is available at a time that works for me). He said he was recently at the Americana with his wife and they had gone into VCA and admired it, and that the necklace was beautiful and very special. Unexpected!! But since I'm usually a wreck at doctor appointments, it certainly put me at ease. [emoji254]



 Funny he noticed your neck rather than the other end!


----------



## cung

rengb6 said:


> Ladies, I need a bit of help! My boyfriend is going to propose this year and I've decided that I'd like a VCA engagement ring. Since I will be starting medical school in the fall I think that a modest ring, that can fit into gloves and won't be cumbersome, would be most appropriate. My ring size is a 4.5. I've fallen in love with the couture solitaire with a 0.30 ctw center stone but I have not seen the ring in person and won't be able to because he wants to surprise me. Can anyone take a guess as to the size of the diamond in the video below?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BWC8MmbFb4



To be honest you couldn't wear any kind of rings on operation room, even under gloves, for hygiene reason. My DH is a surgeon and never wears his ring to work, it stays in his drawer and became almost brand new after 10 years while mine has all the scratches, yuk... 
you could always wear your ER when not at work, but it's a bit difficult to remember put it on and off constantly. Congrats on your coming engagement...


----------



## VCAforever

ChaneLisette said:


> It is porcelain. I think it looks lighter than Cartier's pink opal.  I will try to  get a picture to post later.


Can't wait to see a picture, I've been told light pink then dark by different SA's so it is nice that you've seen it. Excited to see a pic of it!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cung said:


> To be honest you couldn't wear any kind of rings on operation room, even under gloves, for hygiene reason. My DH is a surgeon and never wears his ring to work, it stays in his drawer and became almost brand new after 10 years while mine has all the scratches, yuk...
> you could always wear your ER when not at work, but it's a bit difficult to remember put it on and off constantly. Congrats on your coming engagement...



My DH is also a surgeon. He used to tie his wedding band with the string of his scrub pants. Now he just sticks it in his pocket. He has nearly lost it many times.


----------



## Sparkledolll

NewBe said:


> Just got back from France.  The trip was great even though we brought our 3 young kids with us.
> 
> First of all, thanks to Natalie j for introducing me to this fabulous sales at Vendome.  I had a great time time.
> 
> And also thanks to PennyD2911, Suzie, BBC, and others who provided their thoughts on the 20motifs Chalcedony vs MOP necklace.  After seeing both in person for the first time, yes, the MOP is definitely gorgeous.  And I must admit that looked more elegant and easier match than Chalcedony.  However, I still couldn't resist that blue color.  So, i ended up getting both worried if i might regret if I didn't because they don't have it in the States anymore. I'm glad that made that choice.
> 
> Thank you all =)




Wow! Can't wait to see pics! You're welcome, that's what TPF is for. It's so nice that we can all help each other out, I have had plenty of good advice myself from this thread! [emoji106]


----------



## ChaneLisette

Attached is a pic of the 2015 holiday pendant. Enjoy!


----------



## CATEYES

Thank you for the pic ChanelLissette!! It's very pretty!


----------



## Coconuts40

ChaneLisette said:


> Attached is a pic of the 2015 holiday pendant. Enjoy!



Thanks ChaneLisette, how were you able to get your hands on this photo?

I am not the biggest fan of the holiday pendants, mainly because I prefer longer necklaces.  But I have to say, I think this one is very pretty, and may just consider it this year

Thank you for sharing


----------



## marbella8

If my left-ring finger is a size 4.25 to 4.5, then what size do you think my pinky ring of the same hand be? Thanks


----------



## PennyD2911

ChaneLisette said:


> Attached is a pic of the 2015 holiday pendant. Enjoy!




Thanks CL[emoji746]
Looks like it will be pink hold again this year.


----------



## StudentDoc

I'm just now finishing up my second year and will be starting rotations after I take the USMLE in June. My ring is .51 carats and I wear it everyday. 


If you are starting medical school in the fall, you will be taking anatomy. You may not want to take your engagement ring into the anatomy lab, however my .51 ring fit fine in gloves. I opted for a more modest ring because I wanted something I could wear everyday without having it be "distracting" in the clinic. 


Whatever you end up getting, please post pictures!!


----------



## Junior Mints

Is it true that white gold turquoise necklace is not available anywhere in the world? I'm in Paris right now and that's what I've been told. What other colours are iconic van cleef? Gold/black? Pearl/gold?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

VCA is having supply issues with turquoise right now so availability is very rare. Both mother of pearl and onyx are great choices for a vintage Alhambra necklace. Truly it's the shape that is iconic ( quadrafoil). Since you are in Paris you may ask about the limited edition Sevres porcelain. It is only available in Paris.  If you are planning to purchase vintage Alhambra go try it on and see what you fall in love with. It's all so beautiful. You may discover that you love the malachite...or carnelian...or all gold. There are many great choices. &#128522;


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> vca is having supply issues with turquoise right now so availability is very rare. Both mother of pearl and onyx are great choices for a vintage alhambra necklace. Truly it's the shape that is iconic ( quadrafoil). Since you are in paris you may ask about the limited edition sevres porcelain. It is only available in paris.  If you are planning to purchase vintage alhambra go try it on and see what you fall in love with. It's all so beautiful. You may discover that you love the malachite...or carnelian...or all gold. There are many great choices. [emoji4]




+1!!


----------



## periogirl28

ChaneLisette said:


> Attached is a pic of the 2015 holiday pendant. Enjoy!



Thank you for posting, it's very pretty and a lovely light pink shade. DH is just surprised VCA is going into porcelain for the Christmas pendant and not using gemstones. This pendant would be great in Rose Quartz.


----------



## periogirl28

rengb6 said:


> Ladies, I need a bit of help! My boyfriend is going to propose this year and I've decided that I'd like a VCA engagement ring. Since I will be starting medical school in the fall I think that a modest ring, that can fit into gloves and won't be cumbersome, would be most appropriate. My ring size is a 4.5. I've fallen in love with the couture solitaire with a 0.30 ctw center stone but I have not seen the ring in person and won't be able to because he wants to surprise me. Can anyone take a guess as to the size of the diamond in the video below?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BWC8MmbFb4



Congrats both on starting med school and the imminent engagement. I cannot estimate the diamond size but I hope you get the ring of your dreams. I too would advise against wearing it into practicals. My colleagues wear their rings on a chain in surgery, I just wear my rings off duty. I don't think my sister, brother or BIL wear theirs at work either. We are all in medical  and medical related fields.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you for posting, it's very pretty and a lovely light pink shade. DH is just surprised VCA is going into porcelain for the Christmas pendant and not using gemstones. This pendant would be great in Rose Quartz.



I agree with your husband.


----------



## periogirl28

texasgirliegirl said:


> I agree with your husband.



 DH buys my LE pendants so he expresses his opinions.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

periogirl28 said:


> DH buys my LE pendants so he expresses his opinions.



When I first heard about VCA using porcelain my initial thought was that they must be running out of options....
The blue porcelain and diamond pieces are beautuful but I would prefer that VCA had used lapis rather than porcelain.


----------



## VCAforever

ChaneLisette said:


> Attached is a pic of the 2015 holiday pendant. Enjoy!


Thank you so much for sharing the picture, it does look awfully pretty and you have made my day! My only wish would have been that VCA were using a gemstone rather than porcelain.


----------



## Notorious Pink

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats both on starting med school and the imminent engagement. I cannot estimate the diamond size but I hope you get the ring of your dreams. I too would advise against wearing it into practicals. My colleagues wear their rings on a chain in surgery, I just wear my rings off duty. I don't think my sister, brother or BIL wear theirs at work either. We are all in medical  and medical related fields.




My husband is a dentist and he leaves his ring on (he does certain surgeries like implants and sinus lifts). But his wedding band is very thin.


----------



## cherishlee

Hi, all 
Could you help me to choose between perlee clover hoop earrings  PG and WG? 

Currently I have following earrings
WG 
- Pave frivole
- Pave lotus small
- Pave Cosmos small
- Pave magic alhambra
- diamond stud
- round/spiral happy diamond from chopard
- oval shape pave from chopard

YG
- Frivole large
- Magic alhambra MOP
- pave vintage alhambra
- Cosmos medium PG Pave & MOP
- sweet alhambra turquoise 
- Rose de noel small coral

Should I go for PG or WG?  I could not decide...
I do use my pave yg vintage alhambra a lot daily and Perlee glove hoop earrings would be another daily item.  I prefere PG with it but I am worried if PG could be interchageable with Pave yg vintge alhambra so I might use both lesser... Or is there any other item that you'd like to recommend for me?
Please give me your thoughts.
Thank you in advance!.


----------



## hopingoneday

cherishlee said:


> Hi, all
> Could you help me to choose between perlee clover hoop earrings  PG and WG?
> 
> Currently I have following earrings
> WG
> - Pave frivole
> - Pave lotus small
> - Pave Cosmos small
> - Pave masic alhambra
> - diamond stud
> - round/spiral happy diamond from chopard
> - oval shape pave from chopard
> 
> YG
> - Frivole large
> - Masic alhambra MOP
> - pave vintage alhambra
> - Cosmos medium PG Pave & MOP
> - sweet alhambra turquoise
> - Rose de noel small coral
> 
> Should I go for PG or WG?  I could not decide...
> I do use my pave yg vintage alhambra a lot daily and Perlee glove hoop earrings would be another daily item.  I prefere PG with it but I am worried if PG could be interchageable with Pave yg vintge alhambra so I might use both lesser... Or is there any other item that you'd like to recommend for me?
> Please give me your thoughts.
> Thank you in advance!.




I would choose the PG. i'm not sure what you mean about the earrings being interchangeable  but I think they would be a lovely addition to what is clearly an incredible collection already!


----------



## cherishlee

hopingoneday said:


> I would choose the PG. i'm not sure what you mean about the earrings being interchangeable &#8211; but I think they would be a lovely addition to what is clearly an incredible collection already!


 
Thank you so much for your thought!
'Interchangeable/replaceable'....yes, I know it sounds strange.  
It is just my humble logic to categorize jewerly lol. 
(Semi-) causal <-------> dress up
daily <------------------> special occasion
YG/PG <-------------------> WG
 In my logic (lol...I know....sorry), YG pave vintage alhambra is in the same category (semi-casual, daily, YG/PG) with PG perlee clove loop, so I mentioned interchangeable.  If Perlee clove loop is WG, then it could be in a different category(again...in my logic lol)...
Deeply welcome any different perspectives.   Thanks!


----------



## hopingoneday

cherishlee said:


> Thank you so much for your thought!
> 'Interchangeable/replaceable'....yes, I know it sounds strange.
> It is just my humble logic to categorize jewerly lol.
> (Semi-) causal <-------> dress up
> daily <------------------> special occasion
> YG/PG <-------------------> WG
> In my logic (lol...I know....sorry), YG pave vintage alhambra is in the same category (semi-casual, daily, YG/PG) with PG perlee clove loop, so I mentioned interchangeable.  If Perlee clove loop is WG, then it could be in a different category(again...in my logic lol)...
> Deeply welcome any different perspectives.   Thanks!



I get it!!!  Yes, I think that both the PG perlee hoops and the pave alhambra work for daytime wear, but for me they are different "degrees" of casual or perhaps just very different vibes.  The hoops are more versatile, IMHO, than the pave alhambra, which I own and LOVE, but find can be a bit too "blingy" in certain situations!


----------



## hopingoneday

On a different topic  what do all you gals think of the re-launched Cadenas watch?  I had not really been thinking about this watch, but looked at it today wish I'd taken a pic of it on my wrist!   I'd love to hear your thoughts.  I like the concept that it is more "jewelry-like" than "watch-like."


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> i agree with your husband.




+2


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> When I first heard about VCA using porcelain my initial thought was that they must be running out of options....
> 
> The blue porcelain and diamond pieces are beautuful but I would prefer that VCA had used lapis rather than porcelain.




Yes!  It's hard to reconcile the price of the LE Pendant with VCA's use of porcelain.  Although beautiful, I would much prefer it to be created with gemstones.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Yes!  It's hard to reconcile the price of the LE Pendant with VCA's use of porcelain.  Although beautiful, I would much prefer it to be created with gemstones.



ITA. After all, isn't porcelain clay?


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> ITA. After all, isn't porcelain clay?




Yes, exactly! I have porcelain tile on the floors in our home and it is beautiful, but for a VCA LE Pendant I guess I just expect more. [emoji4]


----------



## NYTexan

ChaneLisette said:


> Attached is a pic of the 2015 holiday pendant. Enjoy!


I wish they would do a 5 motif pink bracelet. I would love to wear it layered with my MOP. Would be so girly and feminine.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Has anybody heard why VCA isn't currently producing pieces with lapis? Is it a supply issue ( like turquoise)?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

texasgirliegirl said:


> Has anybody heard why VCA isn't currently producing pieces with lapis? Is it a supply issue ( like turquoise)?



The availability of quality lapis has greatly deminshed, and I don't suppose it helps that it's mostly from Afghanistan.  Anyway, that's my thought off the top of my head.


----------



## hopingoneday

texasgirliegirl said:


> Has anybody heard why VCA isn't currently producing pieces with lapis? Is it a supply issue ( like turquoise)?


Hi, TGG! 
Yes, my SA said it is indeed a supply issue.  She told me that the highest-quality lapis comes from northern Afghanistan, and that (for obvious reasons) access to that supply has been disrupted in the last 15 years.


----------



## hopingoneday

Any opinions on the Cadenas watch gals?


----------



## 123Isabella

PennyD2911 said:


> Yes!  It's hard to reconcile the price of the LE Pendant with VCA's use of porcelain.  Although beautiful, I would much prefer it to be created with gemstones.



Honestly I find all VCA prices hard to reconcile.  But surprisingly enough I've managed to overcome this challenge...even with their wood "creations" 

My reconciliation has however been helped by buying a good number of VCA jewelry on the resale market.  This in turn has fueled my rationalization for buying some brand spanking new pieces next month in gay Paris


----------



## Mutiny

hopingoneday said:


> Any opinions on the Cadenas watch gals?



I tried on the Cadenas watch in YG, exotic strap, and a prototype of WG covered in pave diamonds.  It is a beautiful piece and I also like that it looks more like jewelry. I love the story behind the design of the watch too!


----------



## 123Isabella

hopingoneday said:


> Any opinions on the Cadenas watch gals?



It's beautiful and I'm in the market for a new watch, but my vision needs a bigger face these days...more like 36-40mm.


----------



## hopingoneday

123Isabella said:


> It's beautiful and I'm in the market for a new watch, but my vision needs a bigger face these days...more like 36-40mm.




LOL, you and I must be in the same age demographic It didn't even cross my mind to actually use it to tell time!


----------



## rengb6

OKComputer said:


> It's difficult to tell from the video, but I would guess ring size around 5, centre diamond around 0.4-0.5ct.



Thank you for your guess! The ring is available in 0.3, 0.5, 0.7, or 1 ctw. But distinguishing between a 0.3 or 0.5 is very difficult for me. 



Handbag Goddess said:


> On a side note...
> Being in the medical field, I would never wear the engagement/wedding ring while at work.  I have a plain gold band that I wear as an alternative in case I lose it, it gets damaged, or I lose a diamond(s) at work. Keep the VCA ring(s) at home!





cung said:


> To be honest you couldn't wear any kind of rings on operation room, even under gloves, for hygiene reason. My DH is a surgeon and never wears his ring to work, it stays in his drawer and became almost brand new after 10 years while mine has all the scratches, yuk...
> you could always wear your ER when not at work, but it's a bit difficult to remember put it on and off constantly. Congrats on your coming engagement...





periogirl28 said:


> Congrats both on starting med school and the imminent engagement. I cannot estimate the diamond size but I hope you get the ring of your dreams. I too would advise against wearing it into practicals. My colleagues wear their rings on a chain in surgery, I just wear my rings off duty. I don't think my sister, brother or BIL wear theirs at work either. We are all in medical  and medical related fields.



Thank you ladies for the congratulations and the warnings! I was hoping that my future profession would accommodate a smaller ring but you have all made me think a little harder about whether it's the best idea. I do currently work in an ER and the nurses and doctors wear their wedding sets but I suppose it depends on the speciality. I'll keep your advice in mind!


----------



## dialv

Does anyone who has been to Paris lately know do they still offer the pink porcelain sevres, the dark pink.


----------



## kimber418

NYTexan said:


> I wish they would do a 5 motif pink bracelet. I would love to wear it layered with my MOP. Would be so girly and feminine.





I agree!  I would love this!


----------



## Coconuts40

chanelisette said:


> attached is a pic of the 2015 holiday pendant. Enjoy!





kimber418 said:


> i agree!  I would love this!



+1


----------



## Coconuts40

I love the discussion of porcelain vs. semi precious stones for the new LE piece coming this fall.  

There has also been a lot of discussion in the past about the true value of semi precious stones in the VCA pieces.  I know pink porcelain is not a semi precious stone, however,  I am not sure if the semi precious stones in the VCA can even possibly justify the cost of their gorgeous pieces.  That's why I never purchase VCA based on the stone, but the love of the item.  I have no problem purchasing letter wood or MOP or porcelain, as I am not sure any of them have any greater or lesser value based on the stone.  I would love to hear from you amazing ladies that have been collecting VCA pieces for a greater period of time than myself.  Perhaps at resale the stone is of greater importance such as turquoise or lapis?  
I do feel the value of lapis or turquoise is understandable because of the great extent they go to get the purest stone, and probably the exception.  

Maybe because the sun is finally shining, I would love to have a beautiful pink alhambra piece to wear this summer, even if it is porcelain


----------



## perleegirl

cherishlee said:


> Hi, all
> Could you help me to choose between perlee clover hoop earrings  PG and WG?
> 
> Currently I have following earrings
> WG
> - Pave frivole
> - Pave lotus small
> - Pave Cosmos small
> - Pave magic alhambra
> - diamond stud
> - round/spiral happy diamond from chopard
> - oval shape pave from chopard
> 
> YG
> - Frivole large
> - Magic alhambra MOP
> - pave vintage alhambra
> - Cosmos medium PG Pave & MOP
> - sweet alhambra turquoise
> - Rose de noel small coral
> 
> Should I go for PG or WG?  I could not decide...
> I do use my pave yg vintage alhambra a lot daily and Perlee glove hoop earrings would be another daily item.  I prefere PG with it but I am worried if PG could be interchageable with Pave yg vintge alhambra so I might use both lesser... Or is there any other item that you'd like to recommend for me?
> Please give me your thoughts.
> Thank you in advance!.



Which Perlee hoops are you considering? Diamonds?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Coconuts40 said:


> I love the discussion of porcelain vs. semi precious stones for the new LE piece coming this fall.
> 
> There has also been a lot of discussion in the past about the true value of semi precious stones in the VCA pieces.  I know pink porcelain is not a semi precious stone, however,  I am not sure if the semi precious stones in the VCA can even possibly justify the cost of their gorgeous pieces.  That's why I never purchase VCA based on the stone, but the love of the item.  I have no problem purchasing letter wood or MOP or porcelain, as I am not sure any of them have any greater or lesser value based on the stone.  I would love to hear from you amazing ladies that have been collecting VCA pieces for a greater period of time than myself.  Perhaps at resale the stone is of greater importance such as turquoise or lapis?
> I do feel the value of lapis or turquoise is understandable because of the great extent they go to get the purest stone, and probably the exception.
> 
> Maybe because the sun is finally shining, I would love to have a beautiful pink alhambra piece to wear this summer, even if it is porcelain



I have two of the limited edition Letterwood necklaces. My husband feels that my appreciation of the vintage wood is insane. VCA had used this wood years ago - it's an exotic hardwood and the planks were limited ( old ) pieces discovered at place Vendome.  It's true that even the semi precious stones lack much intrinsic value but I must admit to feeling differently about the porcelain. I DO think it's beautiful though and the addition of the diamonds elevates worth. 
As a collector, it may be fun to have a piece. The holiday pendant might fit the bill. I'm waiting to see it in person before I decide. My girls will love the pink, no doubt &#128521;


----------



## Notorious Pink

ChaneLisette said:


> Attached is a pic of the 2015 holiday pendant. Enjoy!




It's pretty, but it's a little too similar to the 2012 version (pg/mop) to be worth it for me. [emoji20] 

As far as the value of the semiprecious stones, no, I don't believe the price is justified by the intrinsic value of the materials. The value is in the design and the manufacturer. It's VCA - that's the value. I buy for the design, the quality and (quite frankly) the name.


----------



## rengb6

StudentDoc said:


> I'm just now finishing up my second year and will be starting rotations after I take the USMLE in June. My ring is .51 carats and I wear it everyday.
> 
> 
> If you are starting medical school in the fall, you will be taking anatomy. You may not want to take your engagement ring into the anatomy lab, however my .51 ring fit fine in gloves. I opted for a more modest ring because I wanted something I could wear everyday without having it be "distracting" in the clinic.
> 
> 
> Whatever you end up getting, please post pictures!!




Studentdoc I completely missed your post but thank you for responding! You and I seem to have similar ideas about choosing a ring that we can wear comfortably as doctors. I agree with not wearing it during anatomy lab (gross if the glove breaks), but like you, I believe I can wear it daily otherwise. Good luck on the USMILE.


----------



## Junior Mints

Is this sevres porcelain? The pic is from a Instagram user orange kissed


----------



## sbelle

Junior Mints said:


> Is this sevres porcelain? The pic is from a Instagram user orange kissed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983483



Yes it is.  That is our dear fellow member *purseinsanity* who shared her purchase earlier this month.


----------



## sbelle

einseine said:


> Oh, I had forgotten to post these pics here!  I think the magic pave pendant looks most gorgeous on the neck!!!  But, if you wear it shorter, you can not see it by yourself!





einseine said:


> As a statement piece, the shorter is the best.  Besides, I feel safer when wearing it with the long chain doubled.  The 80cm length is also OK.  When I wear it longer(90cm), the pendant swings a bit too much...  Magic pave pendant is beautiful beyond words  I am so happy
> 
> <left: 80cm by using jump ring vs. right: shorter with chain doubled>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977332




The pave is drop dead gorgeous-- Love you pictures! 
Makes me wish I could get one too!


----------



## PhoenixH

Love to wear my malachite against white. Although the color is not too clear... Sorry am such a lousy photographer lol


----------



## PennyD2911

PhoenixH said:


> Love to wear my malachite against white. Although the color is not too clear... Sorry am such a lousy photographer lol[/
> 
> The malachite is beautiful and you look great![emoji4]


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have two of the limited edition Letterwood necklaces. My husband feels that my appreciation of the vintage wood is insane. VCA had used this wood years ago - it's an exotic hardwood and the planks were limited ( old ) pieces discovered at place Vendome.  It's true that even the semi precious stones lack much intrinsic value but I must admit to feeling differently about the porcelain. I DO think it's beautiful though and the addition of the diamonds elevates worth.
> 
> As a collector, it may be fun to have a piece. The holiday pendant might fit the bill. I'm waiting to see it in person before I decide. My girls will love the pink, no doubt [emoji6]







BBC said:


> It's pretty, but it's a little too similar to the 2012 version (pg/mop) to be worth it for me. [emoji20]
> 
> As far as the value of the semiprecious stones, no, I don't believe the price is justified by the intrinsic value of the materials. The value is in the design and the manufacturer. It's VCA - that's the value. I buy for the design, the quality and (quite frankly) the name.




I realize the design and branding are a huge extent of the cost of the items. 
That is to be expected from a luxury brand like VCA.  I obviously don't mind paying the premium for my VCA pieces.  I was just saying I would prefer the use of gemstones over the porcelain.  It would be a better choice IMO. 
I totally get the LE Letterwood pieces.  That would be like purchasing a tiny piece of history. [emoji4]


----------



## PennyD2911

123Isabella said:


> Honestly I find all VCA prices hard to reconcile.  But surprisingly enough I've managed to overcome this challenge...even with their wood "creations"
> 
> 
> 
> My reconciliation has however been helped by buying a good number of VCA jewelry on the resale market.  This in turn has fueled my rationalization for buying some brand spanking new pieces next month in gay Paris




Sounds like a solid plan to me. LOL[emoji3]


----------



## dialv

I have the LE Letterwood and I just love the story behind it, had to have it. I am for sure getting this year's pendant, pretty in pink.  I know it it so far away but it is killing me to find out what the 2016 pendant will be. I hope it is a stone of some sort but I wonder what....


----------



## hopingoneday

PhoenixH said:


> Love to wear my malachite against white. Although the color is not too clear... Sorry am such a lousy photographer lol




Lovely.


----------



## hopingoneday

dialv said:


> Does anyone who has been to Paris lately know do they still offer the pink porcelain sevres, the dark pink.




Unfortunately, no, not at the moment. The last time they had it was in conjunction with the exhibit in Paris at the Musée des Arts Decoratifs. It was a limited edition, and once it was sold out, they did not produce any more. However, having seen it in person, I can tell you that the raspberry color appeared quite dark when I was in the store  it was difficult to tell apart from the Carnelian. I did not think to take it outside to see if it appeared much lighter in the sunlight.  

Seeing as how they have now reintroduced limited edition (to Place Vendome) pieces in the dark blue Sevres, it would not surprise me if they eventually reintroduced some of the raspberry pieces as well


----------



## dialv

hopingoneday said:


> Unfortunately, no, not at the moment. The last time they had it was in conjunction with the exhibit in Paris at the Musée des Arts Decoratifs. It was a limited edition, and once it was sold out, they did not produce any more. However, having seen it in person, I can tell you that the raspberry color appeared quite dark when I was in the store  it was difficult to tell apart from the Carnelian. I did not think to take it outside to see if it appeared much lighter in the sunlight.
> 
> Seeing as how they have now reintroduced limited edition (to Place Vendome) pieces in the dark blue Sevres, it would not surprise me if they eventually reintroduced some of the raspberry pieces as well




Thanks for the info, I hope they do. I would love a bracelet.


----------



## hopingoneday

PennyD2911 said:


> Yes, exactly! I have porcelain tile on the floors in our home and it is beautiful, but for a VCA LE Pendant I guess I just expect more. [emoji4]




I have been thinking about why it is that the French seem to be completely unfazed by the price of a porcelain pendant, and in America we seem surprised by it. I know that Sevres porcelain is considered part of the  patrimony of France, on par with the great couture houses, grands cru vineyards, etc.  I know what it is (and a tiny bit of its history), but really just a tiny bit. This is making me feel like I should learn more so I can understand their point of view better!


----------



## hopingoneday

dialv said:


> Thanks for the info, I hope they do. I would love a bracelet.




Me, too.  I have frequently lamented not buying something when it was available! It is a very wearable color and I suspect a good deal pinker than the carnelian in most types of light...


----------



## ChaneLisette

CATEYES said:


> Thank you for the pic ChanelLissette!! It's very pretty!





Coconuts40 said:


> Thanks ChaneLisette, how were you able to get your hands on this photo?
> 
> I am not the biggest fan of the holiday pendants, mainly because I prefer longer necklaces.  But I have to say, I think this one is very pretty, and may just consider it this year
> 
> Thank you for sharing





PennyD2911 said:


> Thanks CL[emoji746]
> Looks like it will be pink hold again this year.





periogirl28 said:


> Thank you for posting, it's very pretty and a lovely light pink shade. DH is just surprised VCA is going into porcelain for the Christmas pendant and not using gemstones. This pendant would be great in Rose Quartz.



You are all very welcome! I initially was hoping for a darker pink but am now excited for the light pink.


----------



## ChaneLisette

VCAforever said:


> Thank you so much for sharing the picture, it does look awfully pretty and you have made my day! My only wish would have been that VCA were using a gemstone rather than porcelain.



You are welcome! The picture has convinced me to buy one this year.




NYTexan said:


> I wish they would do a 5 motif pink bracelet. I would love to wear it layered with my MOP. Would be so girly and feminine.



I would so love that too! I wish they had more vintage alhambra options with pink gold.



BBC said:


> It's pretty, but it's a little too similar to the 2012 version (pg/mop) to be worth it for me. [emoji20]
> 
> As far as the value of the semiprecious stones, no, I don't believe the price is justified by the intrinsic value of the materials. The value is in the design and the manufacturer. It's VCA - that's the value. I buy for the design, the quality and (quite frankly) the name.



I do not have the 2012 MOP but can see the similarity. My MOP alhambra bracelet has pink and green hues depending on the lighting and the porcelain will hold its pink color so I like that aspect of it. I agree with you and buy for the same reasons. I believe that VCA's prices are justified because of their history and craftsmanship. I think of the prices paying for the labor involved in each piece. Consider the price difference between the Perlee Signature bracelet and the Perlee diamond clover bracelet. Yes there are some diamonds on the second bracelet but they are hardly worth the $22,000 price difference. The price pays for the person meticulously selecting each diamond and creating each unique piece.


----------



## dialv

ChaneLisette said:


> Attached is a pic of the 2015 holiday pendant. Enjoy!


So excited to have a picture of this, thanks for posting.  I wish it was darker but it's still so pretty, I think it will be amazing in person!!!!!


----------



## dialv

PhoenixH said:


> Love to wear my malachite against white. Although the color is not too clear... Sorry am such a lousy photographer lol


So pretty! Your Malachite looks great with your outfit.


----------



## PhoenixH

PennyD2911 said:


> PhoenixH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love to wear my malachite against white. Although the color is not too clear... Sorry am such a lousy photographer lol[/
> 
> The malachite is beautiful and you look great![emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopingoneday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dialv said:
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty! Your Malachite looks great with your outfit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you PennyD, hopingoneday and dialv!
Click to expand...


----------



## sailorstripes

PhoenixH said:


> Love to wear my malachite against white. Although the color is not too clear... Sorry am such a lousy photographer lol


That necklace is so gorgeous, I just love malachite, and the entire outfit is amazing. You look beautiful!


----------



## PhoenixH

sailorstripes said:


> That necklace is so gorgeous, I just love malachite, and the entire outfit is amazing. You look beautiful!



Thank you very much for your sweet compliments! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## einseine

sbelle said:


> The pave is drop dead gorgeous-- Love you pictures!
> Makes me wish I could get one too!



Thanks sbelle!!!  I am really happy with the purchase!  I fell in love with the pendant as soon as I saw it.  Besides, it was easy for me to decide because you said the magic long pendant was the piece you most worn!!!  At the moment, I could not think of my next VCA piece, but I would probably need more Magic pieces!


----------



## einseine

PhoenixH said:


> Love to wear my malachite against white. Although the color is not too clear... Sorry am such a lousy photographer lol



You look great!! I want the same outfit!!


----------



## VCAforever

PhoenixH said:


> Love to wear my malachite against white. Although the color is not too clear... Sorry am such a lousy photographer lol


Beautiful!


----------



## VCAforever

ChaneLisette said:


> You are welcome! The picture has convinced me to buy one this year.
> 
> 
> 
> I would so love that too! I wish they had more vintage alhambra options with pink gold.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have the 2012 MOP but can see the similarity. My MOP alhambra bracelet has pink and green hues depending on the lighting and the porcelain will hold its pink color so I like that aspect of it. I agree with you and buy for the same reasons. I believe that VCA's prices are justified because of their history and craftsmanship. I think of the prices paying for the labor involved in each piece. Consider the price difference between the Perlee Signature bracelet and the Perlee diamond clover bracelet. Yes there are some diamonds on the second bracelet but they are hardly worth the $22,000 price difference. The price pays for the person meticulously selecting each diamond and creating each unique piece.


Yourself, TGG, PennyD2911 and BBC all make valid points with regards to this debate on porcelain vs semi precious stones. In my mind psychologically I think that semi precious stones are more valuable than porcelain and compared to any other non precious stones, but in reality semi precious stones are no greater value than non precious stones. I am a great believer that when I purchase any high end goods whether it be jewellery or handbags (Hermes) that not only I'm I buying into the brand and its history, but also the craftsmanship and the length of time it must takes some artisans to create such beautiful pieces. 

I like the fact that VCA will only use the best quality stones, and even though porcelain is a non precious stone it is highly labour intensive to get to the finished product. It's the quality of the finished product together with the brand name and history that in my mind justifies the price. I most diffinitely will be buying the LE pendant, though my DH thinks I'm bananas to do so LOL!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

VCAforever said:


> Yourself, TGG, PennyD2911 and BBC all make valid points with regards to this debate on porcelain vs semi precious stones. In my mind psychologically I think that semi precious stones are more valuable than porcelain and compared to any other non precious stones, but in reality semi precious stones are no greater value than non precious stones. I am a great believer that when I purchase any high end goods whether it be jewellery or handbags (Hermes) that not only I'm I buying into the brand and its history, but also the craftsmanship and the length of time it must takes some artisans to create such beautiful pieces.
> 
> I like the fact that VCA will only use the best quality stones, and even though porcelain is a non precious stone it is highly labour intensive to get to the finished product. It's the quality of the finished product together with the brand name and history that in my mind justifies the price. I most diffinitely will be buying the LE pendant, though my DH thinks I'm bananas to do so LOL!



I think that most of us agree with and can relate to your post &#9786;&#65039;.


----------



## perleegirl

Does anyone have modeling pics of 5 motif pave vintage bracelet?


----------



## PennyD2911

VCAforever said:


> Yourself, TGG, PennyD2911 and BBC all make valid points with regards to this debate on porcelain vs semi precious stones. In my mind psychologically I think that semi precious stones are more valuable than porcelain and compared to any other non precious stones, but in reality semi precious stones are no greater value than non precious stones. I am a great believer that when I purchase any high end goods whether it be jewellery or handbags (Hermes) that not only I'm I buying into the brand and its history, but also the craftsmanship and the length of time it must takes some artisans to create such beautiful pieces.
> 
> I like the fact that VCA will only use the best quality stones, and even though porcelain is a non precious stone it is highly labour intensive to get to the finished product. It's the quality of the finished product together with the brand name and history that in my mind justifies the price. I most diffinitely will be buying the LE pendant, though my DH thinks I'm bananas to do so LOL!







texasgirliegirl said:


> I think that most of us agree with and can relate to your post [emoji5]&#65039;.




Yes, TGG is correct, I totally agree with what you said. 
I think the porcelain thing is just a mind set with me. 
As vca forever said the labor intensive process that goes into creating the VCA pendant whether it be with porcelain or gemstone, the branding and longevity of VCA merits the cost of the piece.  I've ordered the Perlee Signature Bracelet and I marvel when I review articles and pictures showing how each bracelet is created by hand by the VCA artisan skilled in the craft. That type of workmanship comes with a price.  As vca forever mentioned Hermes, many years ago I had to come to terms with the cost if I wanted to collect the products. 
I can say after 8 years and many purchases I've not been disappointed. [emoji4]
So here's to the 2015 VCA LE Holiday Pendant![emoji485][emoji4]


----------



## ShyShy

Dear ladies, I'm considering between onyx and tiger's eye in a 20 motif vintage alhambra. Does anyone know whether both stones are similar in terms of hardiness? I have the MOP 20 motif one and it had to be sent back to Paris a month after purchase because of surface dents (not visible until I started cleaning with a cloth). Of course they are repairing the necklace free of charge but it has been away from me for a few months &#128546;.

I love the striations in the tiger eye, but wonder if black onyx is much more versatile? I wear neutrals usually, black, creams, jeans... In summer I sometimes wear flowy floral dresses.


----------



## ChaneLisette

ShyShy said:


> Dear ladies, I'm considering between onyx and tiger's eye in a 20 motif vintage alhambra. Does anyone know whether both stones are similar in terms of hardiness? I have the MOP 20 motif one and it had to be sent back to Paris a month after purchase because of surface dents (not visible until I started cleaning with a cloth). Of course they are repairing the necklace free of charge but it has been away from me for a few months &#128546;.
> 
> I love the striations in the tiger eye, but wonder if black onyx is much more versatile? I wear neutrals usually, black, creams, jeans... In summer I sometimes wear flowy floral dresses.




The mohs scale rates tiger's eye at 5.5-6 and onyx as 6.5-7 so comparable but onyx might be slightly more durable. I think both would be durable enough for daily use. The tiger's eye would have a more shimmery appearance and would look striking against your wardrobe. If you think you would get as much use of the tiger's eye you should definitely buy it. Onyx is a nice classic too and versatile.


----------



## PhoenixH

einseine said:


> You look great!! I want the same outfit!!



Thank you Einseine! My outfit is from Lanvin en bleu and is still available current season &#128536;


----------



## PennyD2911

ShyShy said:


> Dear ladies, I'm considering between onyx and tiger's eye in a 20 motif vintage alhambra. Does anyone know whether both stones are similar in terms of hardiness? I have the MOP 20 motif one and it had to be sent back to Paris a month after purchase because of surface dents (not visible until I started cleaning with a cloth). Of course they are repairing the necklace free of charge but it has been away from me for a few months [emoji22].
> 
> 
> 
> I love the striations in the tiger eye, but wonder if black onyx is much more versatile? I wear neutrals usually, black, creams, jeans... In summer I sometimes wear flowy floral dresses.




I have been thinking about Tigers Eye too.  I'd made up my mind to purchase a 10 in the all YG b/c I already have the YG 5 motif to link with it, but I'd really like the TE. [emoji4]


----------



## purseinsanity

texasgirliegirl said:


> VCA is having supply issues with turquoise right now so availability is very rare. Both mother of pearl and onyx are great choices for a vintage Alhambra necklace. Truly it's the shape that is iconic ( quadrafoil). Since you are in Paris you may ask about the limited edition Sevres porcelain. It is only available in Paris.  If you are planning to purchase vintage Alhambra go try it on and see what you fall in love with. It's all so beautiful. You may discover that you love the malachite...or carnelian...or all gold. There are many great choices. &#128522;



Great advice!


----------



## purseinsanity

PennyD2911 said:


> Yes!  It's hard to reconcile the price of the LE Pendant with VCA's use of porcelain.  Although beautiful, I would much prefer it to be created with gemstones.





Coconuts40 said:


> I love the discussion of porcelain vs. semi precious stones for the new LE piece coming this fall.
> 
> There has also been a lot of discussion in the past about the true value of semi precious stones in the VCA pieces.  I know pink porcelain is not a semi precious stone, however,  I am not sure if the semi precious stones in the VCA can even possibly justify the cost of their gorgeous pieces.  That's why I never purchase VCA based on the stone, but the love of the item.  I have no problem purchasing letter wood or MOP or porcelain, as I am not sure any of them have any greater or lesser value based on the stone.  I would love to hear from you amazing ladies that have been collecting VCA pieces for a greater period of time than myself.  Perhaps at resale the stone is of greater importance such as turquoise or lapis?
> I do feel the value of lapis or turquoise is understandable because of the great extent they go to get the purest stone, and probably the exception.
> 
> Maybe because the sun is finally shining, I would love to have a beautiful pink alhambra piece to wear this summer, even if it is porcelain





BBC said:


> It's pretty, but it's a little too similar to the 2012 version (pg/mop) to be worth it for me. [emoji20]
> 
> As far as the value of the semiprecious stones, no, I don't believe the price is justified by the intrinsic value of the materials. The value is in the design and the manufacturer. It's VCA - that's the value. I buy for the design, the quality and (quite frankly) the name.





PennyD2911 said:


> I realize the design and branding are a huge extent of the cost of the items.
> That is to be expected from a luxury brand like VCA.  I obviously don't mind paying the premium for my VCA pieces.  I was just saying I would prefer the use of gemstones over the porcelain.  It would be a better choice IMO.
> I totally get the LE Letterwood pieces.  That would be like purchasing a tiny piece of history. [emoji4]





ChaneLisette said:


> You are welcome! The picture has convinced me to buy one this year.
> 
> 
> 
> I would so love that too! I wish they had more vintage alhambra options with pink gold.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have the 2012 MOP but can see the similarity. My MOP alhambra bracelet has pink and green hues depending on the lighting and the porcelain will hold its pink color so I like that aspect of it. I agree with you and buy for the same reasons. I believe that VCA's prices are justified because of their history and craftsmanship. I think of the prices paying for the labor involved in each piece. Consider the price difference between the Perlee Signature bracelet and the Perlee diamond clover bracelet. Yes there are some diamonds on the second bracelet but they are hardly worth the $22,000 price difference. The price pays for the person meticulously selecting each diamond and creating each unique piece.





VCAforever said:


> Yourself, TGG, PennyD2911 and BBC all make valid points with regards to this debate on porcelain vs semi precious stones. In my mind psychologically I think that semi precious stones are more valuable than porcelain and compared to any other non precious stones, but in reality semi precious stones are no greater value than non precious stones. I am a great believer that when I purchase any high end goods whether it be jewellery or handbags (Hermes) that not only I'm I buying into the brand and its history, but also the craftsmanship and the length of time it must takes some artisans to create such beautiful pieces.
> 
> I like the fact that VCA will only use the best quality stones, and even though porcelain is a non precious stone it is highly labour intensive to get to the finished product. It's the quality of the finished product together with the brand name and history that in my mind justifies the price. I most diffinitely will be buying the LE pendant, though my DH thinks I'm bananas to do so LOL!




I pretty much agree with all of you!    I am a huge sucker for anything blue and when I first saw VCA Lapis I was blown away.  I couldn't wait to buy some and then was told good luck finding it!  When they came out with the LE Sevres, the color mesmerized me.  When I heard it was porcelain, I must admit I was disappointed at first, but I couldn't get it out of my mind.  After seeing it in person though, I didn't care what they used!  It was soooo beautiful!  Being the practical person that I am (stop laughing!), it finally came down to this:  based on the price with the exchange rate I got, it didn't wind up costing me _*that*_ much more than a 10 motif diamond Alhambra would have in the US.  So I justified it by saying the porcelain was practically a "free" bonus!    My husband thinks I'm insane, of course, and says I find a way to justify anything!


----------



## purseinsanity

PhoenixH said:


> Love to wear my malachite against white. Although the color is not too clear... Sorry am such a lousy photographer lol



OMG  you're killing me!  I love malachite and have been toying with getting a 20 motif forever.  You're putting me over the edge.  Looks beautiful on you!


----------



## bags to die for

Went to see my SA today.

New butterflies using Tsavorites. Very pretty.


----------



## purseinsanity

bags to die for said:


> Went to see my SA today.
> 
> New butterflies using Tsavorites. Very pretty.



Those are beautiful!  I love the green of Tsavorites.


----------



## PhoenixH

purseinsanity said:


> OMG  you're killing me!  I love malachite and have been toying with getting a 20 motif forever.  You're putting me over the edge.  Looks beautiful on you!



Thank you purseinsanity! You should most definitely get one to complement your amazing collection! Am very glad I can enable &#128541;


----------



## PhoenixH

bags to die for said:


> Went to see my SA today.
> 
> New butterflies using Tsavorites. Very pretty.



That's pretty!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ShyShy said:


> Dear ladies, I'm considering between onyx and tiger's eye in a 20 motif vintage alhambra. Does anyone know whether both stones are similar in terms of hardiness? I have the MOP 20 motif one and it had to be sent back to Paris a month after purchase because of surface dents (not visible until I started cleaning with a cloth). Of course they are repairing the necklace free of charge but it has been away from me for a few months &#128546;.
> 
> I love the striations in the tiger eye, but wonder if black onyx is much more versatile? I wear neutrals usually, black, creams, jeans... In summer I sometimes wear flowy floral dresses.



I have both TE and onyx so here are my thoughts:
Both are lovely choices ( there are no bad choices)!!!
Onyx is the hardest stone on the Mors scale but TE isn't fragile. 
Tigers eye is a gorgeous neutral that you rarely see..never replicated, and very sophisticated. It reads gold but will go with the neutrals you listed. The striations move with light ( unlike malachite, for example) and it looks fine with prints. 
It is a softer look than onyx. 
Onyx is very striking. I wear mine a lot but perhaps not so much with florals ...depends on the color/ scale of the print. 
Can you try them both on to see which one tugs at your &#128151;?
The moment I saw my first TE 20 motif it was &#128158;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

purseinsanity said:


> OMG  you're killing me!  I love malachite and have been toying with getting a 20 motif forever.  You're putting me over the edge.  Looks beautiful on you!



Get it!!!!
I just pulled mine out for Spring. &#128525;&#128536;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bags to die for said:


> Went to see my SA today.
> 
> New butterflies using Tsavorites. Very pretty.



The green is so pretty and fresh.


----------



## marksuzy

If you had to choose, which would it be:

One piece:   Magic Pave pendant

OR

Four pieces:

10 motif Onyx/YG  necklace
5 motif Onyx/YG bracelet
10 motif Letterwood/PG necklace
2015 holiday pendant


----------



## perleegirl

marksuzy said:


> If you had to choose, which would it be:
> 
> One piece:   Magic Pave pendant
> 
> OR
> 
> Four pieces:
> 
> 10 motif Onyx/YG  necklace
> 5 motif Onyx/YG bracelet
> 10 motif Letterwood/PG necklace
> 2015 holiday pendant




Magic pave pendant! Less is more! [emoji4]


----------



## Mutiny

purseinsanity said:


> I pretty much agree with all of you!    I am a huge sucker for anything blue and when I first saw VCA Lapis I was blown away.  I couldn't wait to buy some and then was told good luck finding it!  When they came out with the LE Sevres, the color mesmerized me.  When I heard it was porcelain, I must admit I was disappointed at first, but I couldn't get it out of my mind.  After seeing it in person though, I didn't care what they used!  It was soooo beautiful!  Being the practical person that I am (stop laughing!), it finally came down to this:  based on the price with the exchange rate I got, it didn't wind up costing me _*that*_ much more than a 10 motif diamond Alhambra would have in the US.  So I justified it by saying the porcelain was practically a "free" bonus!    My husband thinks I'm insane, of course, and says I find a way to justify anything!



LOL I had the same reaction when DH described the gorgeous blue sevres necklace that he wanted to buy for me. I told him that for the price, I might choose the all diamond Alhambra necklace instead. He explained the history behind Sevres and its royal patronage, and how he thought it was a really special piece that I should have for my collection. I came to look at it and was blown away by the beauty. Our SA explained the history of Sevres and that blue sevres in particular is still used in diplomatic gifts today so it carries significant meaning.  She was very excited that VCA was able to obtain a limited amount of blue sevres to create the "edition vendome" pieces. In addition to everyone's comments about VCA's quality, craftsmanship, and artistry, this is the reason why sevres porcelain is so special to the French and why they use it in their Alhambra collection along with semi precious stones. It takes over 20 steps to make and color the porcelain. After visiting the VCA workshop and seeing the behind the scenes magic, we were even more impressed by the history of the Maison and the people behind each hand made piece.


----------



## Mutiny

bags to die for said:


> Went to see my SA today.
> 
> New butterflies using Tsavorites. Very pretty.



Very beautiful!


----------



## marksuzy

perleegirl said:


> Magic pave pendant! Less is more! [emoji4]



That's what I think too!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

marksuzy said:


> If you had to choose, which would it be:
> 
> One piece:   Magic Pave pendant
> 
> OR
> 
> Four pieces:
> 
> 10 motif Onyx/YG  necklace
> 5 motif Onyx/YG bracelet
> 10 motif Letterwood/PG necklace
> 2015 holiday pendant



The four pieces. 
The pave needs to be right for your style....
I cant pull it off myself.


----------



## purseinsanity

texasgirliegirl said:


> Get it!!!!
> I just pulled mine out for Spring. &#128525;&#128536;



LOL!  After my Paris trip, I don't think I'll be getting anything for quite some time!


----------



## kimber418

marksuzy said:


> If you had to choose, which would it be:
> 
> One piece:   Magic Pave pendant
> 
> OR
> 
> Four pieces:
> 
> 10 motif Onyx/YG  necklace
> 5 motif Onyx/YG bracelet
> 10 motif Letterwood/PG necklace
> 2015 holiday pendant


I think it depends where you are in your VCA collection and where you want to be.  If you think you will wear the Magic Pave Pendant as often as you would like & you love it so much that you you would rather have it over some more practical VCA pieces then go for it.  Personally I would not pick the Magic Pave because as much as I think it is beautiful --- it would not fit in with my everyday "style" in Austin.   With the Onyx and Letterwood pieces and the Holiday pendant you will have a nice variety of VCA pieces to wear different ways and to add on to in the future.  On the other hand if you are loving the Magic Pave so much that you have to have it now.....I say go for it and enjoy!  It is a beautiful piece.


----------



## ShyShy

Thank you so much for your advice ladies!  I am inching towards TE too!  Sigh... they are all so lovely it's so hard to decide....  

CL: I think you are right. The TE would be more shimmery when it catches the light... more eye catching 

TGG: Unfortunately we do not have a VCA store here in Australia... yet! But I've heard rumours about VCA coming down under at the end of 2016 at its earliest, so there is hope!  But I have a very good SA overseas that I work with.  Would it be too much trouble for you to model both your onyx and TE necklaces?  I think I like TE more but a part of me wants to choose "safe" choices... 



ChaneLisette said:


> The mohs scale rates tiger's eye at 5.5-6 and onyx as 6.5-7 so comparable but onyx might be slightly more durable. I think both would be durable enough for daily use. The tiger's eye would have a more shimmery appearance and would look striking against your wardrobe. If you think you would get as much use of the tiger's eye you should definitely buy it. Onyx is a nice classic too and versatile.





PennyD2911 said:


> I have been thinking about Tigers Eye too.  I'd made up my mind to purchase a 10 in the all YG b/c I already have the YG 5 motif to link with it, but I'd really like the TE. [emoji4]





texasgirliegirl said:


> I have both TE and onyx so here are my thoughts:
> Both are lovely choices ( there are no bad choices)!!!
> Onyx is the hardest stone on the Mors scale but TE isn't fragile.
> Tigers eye is a gorgeous neutral that you rarely see..never replicated, and very sophisticated. It reads gold but will go with the neutrals you listed. The striations move with light ( unlike malachite, for example) and it looks fine with prints.
> It is a softer look than onyx.
> Onyx is very striking. I wear mine a lot but perhaps not so much with florals ...depends on the color/ scale of the print.
> Can you try them both on to see which one tugs at your &#128151;?
> The moment I saw my first TE 20 motif it was &#128158;


----------



## ShyShy

PhoenixH said:


> Love to wear my malachite against white. Although the color is not too clear... Sorry am such a lousy photographer lol



Good heavens!  That malachite looks so chic against what you are wearing... and I'm not even a green person!  Must make note to self to check out malachite next time...


----------



## pigleto972001

Went to a vca event w Neimans. Tried on some gems sigh


----------



## Junkenpo

*sigh* That Frivole pave ring is TDF. 

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## NewBe

hi vca lovers, 
i recall reading somewhere in this thread that one of you mentioned owning quite a few kellys/birkins but then ended up selling most of them.  do any of you recall who was that?  i think it discussion was probably a month or two ago.  thanks.


----------



## NewBe

Natalie j said:


> Wow! Can't wait to see pics! You're welcome, that's what TPF is for. It's so nice that we can all help each other out, I have had plenty of good advice myself from this thread! [emoji106]


i'll post the pics when i get the chance.  still recovering from the trip.
thanks again.


----------



## PhoenixH

pigleto972001 said:


> Went to a vca event w Neimans. Tried on some gems sigh
> View attachment 2988529
> View attachment 2988530
> View attachment 2988531
> View attachment 2988532



Oh my oh my!!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; Look at all these beauties!!! Amazing you on pigleto!


----------



## PhoenixH

Just in case anyone needs further enabling wits malachite... Do you think it looks good with green too?


----------



## purseinsanity

PhoenixH said:


> Just in case anyone needs further enabling wits malachite... Do you think it looks good with green too?



OMG yes!  Malachite is so beautiful, it would look amazing with a brown appear bag!


----------



## PhoenixH

purseinsanity said:


> OMG yes!  Malachite is so beautiful, it would look amazing with a brown appear bag!



Thank you my dear! You should get yours soon! &#128541; I am absolutely in love with your limited editon serves blue porcelain with diamonds!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#128153;&#128153;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## purseinsanity

PhoenixH said:


> Thank you my dear! You should get yours soon! &#128541; I am absolutely in love with your limited editon serves blue porcelain with diamonds!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#128153;&#128153;&#10084;&#65039;



Thank you!    I would love to, but I went a little crazy during my Paris trip, so I think DH is putting a lid on it for the next few years


----------



## VCAforever

kimber418 said:


> I think it depends where you are in your VCA collection and where you want to be.  If you think you will wear the Magic Pave Pendant as often as you would like & you love it so much that you you would rather have it over some more practical VCA pieces then go for it.  Personally I would not pick the Magic Pave because as much as I think it is beautiful --- it would not fit in with my everyday "style" in Austin.   With the Onyx and Letterwood pieces and the Holiday pendant you will have a nice variety of VCA pieces to wear different ways and to add on to in the future.  On the other hand if you are loving the Magic Pave so much that you have to have it now.....I say go for it and enjoy!  It is a beautiful piece.


+1 Magic pave is very beautiful but more of a statement piece not for everyday casual. Whereas the other pieces you can wear casually or dressed-up. Really depends on your wardrobe, but whatever you decide I'm sure you will make the right decision for yourself.


----------



## VCAforever

pigleto972001 said:


> Went to a vca event w Neimans. Tried on some gems sigh
> View attachment 2988529
> View attachment 2988530
> View attachment 2988531
> View attachment 2988532


Mouth watering!


----------



## VCAforever

PhoenixH said:


> Just in case anyone needs further enabling wits malachite... Do you think it looks good with green too?


Goes really well with the gorgeous dress your wearing, beautiful and effective!


----------



## Notorious Pink

VCAforever said:


> +1 Magic pave is very beautiful but more of a statement piece not for everyday casual. Whereas the other pieces you can wear casually or dressed-up. Really depends on your wardrobe, but whatever you decide I'm sure you will make the right decision for yourself.




I also agree. While of course I'd say "go for the pave", I myself know that I wouldn't actually take the time to save up for it, I'd wind up with the more versatile pieces.


----------



## Audrey_S

Love how love cuff and perlee look together [emoji4]


----------



## perleegirl

Audrey_S said:


> Love how love cuff and perlee look together [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 2989182




Me too! [emoji106]


----------



## PhoenixH

VCAforever said:


> Goes really well with the gorgeous dress your wearing, beautiful and effective!



Thank you! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## PhoenixH

Audrey_S said:


> Love how love cuff and perlee look together [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 2989182



Such an enabling picture! &#128525;


----------



## ShyShy

PhoenixH said:


> Just in case anyone needs further enabling wits malachite... Do you think it looks good with green too?



I must keep reminding myself, "I am not a green person, I am not a green person..." &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Notorious Pink

Quick question: does anyone recall how much the 2014 holiday pendant cost in the US? Also, did it only come with the diamond, or did it also come without?

Trying to figure out about how much the 2015 will cost. [emoji6]


----------



## PennyD2911

BBC said:


> Quick question: does anyone recall how much the 2014 holiday pendant cost in the US? Also, did it only come with the diamond, or did it also come without?
> 
> Trying to figure out about how much the 2015 will cost. [emoji6]




I  it only came with the diamond. It was $3000+ I can't remember exactly.  The vintage alhambra pendant is $2650 pre-tax and I think the LE may have been $3550.00


----------



## Notorious Pink

PennyD2911 said:


> I  it only came with the diamond. It was $3000+ I can't remember exactly.  The vintage alhambra pendant is $2650 pre-tax and I think the LE may have been $3150.00.




[emoji254] Thank you, Penny. [emoji254] 

Hmm...interesting. I thought the 2014 with the diamond was closer to $3500. The one I bought in 2012 without the diamond was at least $2800 or $2850, with the diamond was over $3000. I wish we kept a better price list here like they do on the Hermès board (or does that mean *I* have to do it?)


----------



## PennyD2911

BBC said:


> [emoji254] Thank you, Penny. [emoji254]
> 
> Hmm...interesting. I thought the 2014 with the diamond was closer to $3500. The one I bought in 2012 without the diamond was at least $2800 or $2850, with the diamond was over $3000. I wish we kept a better price list here like they do on the Hermès board (or does that mean *I* have to do it?)




I think you just nominated and elected yourself to create that list. LOL[emoji39]


----------



## PennyD2911

BBC said:


> [emoji254] Thank you, Penny. [emoji254]
> 
> Hmm...interesting. I thought the 2014 with the diamond was closer to $3500. The one I bought in 2012 without the diamond was at least $2800 or $2850, with the diamond was over $3000. I wish we kept a better price list here like they do on the Hermès board (or does that mean *I* have to do it?)




Yes, I meant $3550.00, I saw my typo of $3150.00 and edited my post.


----------



## valnsw

Hi everybody, been busy but popping into the thread to keep up with it and see the beautiful purchases of everybody 
Sorry not able to quote everybody since the thread moves at a dizzying speed.


Anyway, here's what I got after contemplating for some time and getting advice from the helpful ladies here 


Another oldie but goldie 
Twins with *tgg and kimber *on the YG pave earrings.

I was also given a Mothers' Day bouquet the day I got my earrings. Thought it was a sweet gesture from VCA. Took a pic of the flowers station they set up to arrange bouquets on the spot.


Happy Mothers' Day to all the mummies here!


----------



## valnsw

I also saw the green tsavorite butterflies at the boutique, as what *bags to die for* had earlier seen.


Couldn't resist taking a pic of those pretty butterflies in a row in the showcase 
Excuse the poor lighting, and there was a shadow of my hand when I was taking the photo.


Per my SA, this time round, there wasn't any increase in the Vintage Alhambra line, but there could possibly be one in Sep / Oct 
Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## HeidiDavis

Happiest of Mother's Days to all of you wonderful VCA mommies!!!  Hope many  of you get some "clover love" from your families today!~


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> I also saw the green tsavorite butterflies at the boutique, as what *bags to die for* had earlier seen.
> 
> 
> Couldn't resist taking a pic of those pretty butterflies in a row in the showcase
> Excuse the poor lighting, and there was a shadow of my hand when I was taking the photo.
> 
> 
> Per my SA, this time round, there wasn't any increase in the Vintage Alhambra line, but there could possibly be one in Sep / Oct
> Keeping fingers crossed.



Those little butterflies are so pretty....


----------



## CATEYES

valnsw said:


> Hi everybody, been busy but popping into the thread to keep up with it and see the beautiful purchases of everybody
> Sorry not able to quote everybody since the thread moves at a dizzying speed.
> 
> 
> Anyway, here's what I got after contemplating for some time and getting advice from the helpful ladies here
> 
> 
> Another oldie but goldie
> Twins with *tgg and kimber *on the YG pave earrings.
> 
> I was also given a Mothers' Day bouquet the day I got my earrings. Thought it was a sweet gesture from VCA. Took a pic of the flowers station they set up to arrange bouquets on the spot.
> 
> 
> Happy Mothers' Day to all the mummies here!



Gorgeous pave earrings, and necklace as well! Lovely flowers they were providing! I'm not sure if I like the butterflies as much in these colors as I did pink and yellow... Maybe they will grow on me. Congrats!


----------



## VCAforever

Suzie said:


> Thank you for your amazing modelling shots. The necklace looks beautiful at both lengths, what a versatile piece. Your onyx isn't too shabby either.


Hi are you still looking for that scarf? I came across it whilst looking for something, I think this is available on  Fashionfile, it states brand new. Hope it's what your looking for!


http://www.fashionphile.com/hermes-...sus-scarf-gm-140-blanc-noir-naturel-new-80212


----------



## bags to die for

Great pic of all the butterflies valnsw!

So pretty when displayed all together.


----------



## stylemechanel

Hi ladies, I don't post much in here any more but I read and keep up. Just wanted to say to those that celebrate have the very Happiest Mother's Day. I hope your day is filled with laughter and  great memories.  

Thanks for sharing all your beautiful VCA pieces!


----------



## Suzie

VCAforever said:


> Hi are you still looking for that scarf? I came across it whilst looking for something, I think this is available on  Fashionfile, it states brand new. Hope it's what your looking for!
> 
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/hermes-...sus-scarf-gm-140-blanc-noir-naturel-new-80212



Thank you for alerting me, I have this one. I am after the smaller silk version.


----------



## Suzie

Audrey_S said:


> Love how love cuff and perlee look together [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 2989182



Just gorgeous.


----------



## Suzie

valnsw said:


> Hi everybody, been busy but popping into the thread to keep up with it and see the beautiful purchases of everybody
> Sorry not able to quote everybody since the thread moves at a dizzying speed.
> 
> 
> Anyway, here's what I got after contemplating for some time and getting advice from the helpful ladies here
> 
> 
> Another oldie but goldie
> Twins with *tgg and kimber *on the YG pave earrings.
> 
> I was also given a Mothers' Day bouquet the day I got my earrings. Thought it was a sweet gesture from VCA. Took a pic of the flowers station they set up to arrange bouquets on the spot.
> 
> 
> Happy Mothers' Day to all the mummies here!



They look lovely on you.


----------



## bb10lue

Hi everyone, question abt the current prices for the sweet Alabama, what's the current RRP for the turquoise butterfly bracelet and clove MOP bracelet? Thank you so much!


----------



## PennyD2911

stylemechanel said:


> Hi ladies, I don't post much in here any more but I read and keep up. Just wanted to say to those that celebrate have the very Happiest Mother's Day. I hope your day is filled with laughter and  great memories.
> 
> Thanks for sharing all your beautiful VCA pieces!




Hope your Mother's Day was wonderful![emoji746]


----------



## kimber418

valnsw said:


> Hi everybody, been busy but popping into the thread to keep up with it and see the beautiful purchases of everybody
> Sorry not able to quote everybody since the thread moves at a dizzying speed.
> 
> 
> Anyway, here's what I got after contemplating for some time and getting advice from the helpful ladies here
> 
> 
> Another oldie but goldie
> Twins with *tgg and kimber *on the YG pave earrings.
> 
> I was also given a Mothers' Day bouquet the day I got my earrings. Thought it was a sweet gesture from VCA. Took a pic of the flowers station they set up to arrange bouquets on the spot.
> 
> 
> Happy Mothers' Day to all the mummies here!


valnsw~

Congrats on your new Vintage Pave YG earrings!   They look lovely on you.  You will love them so much. They are so easy to wear and you can dress them up or down.  Love them paired with your MOP vintage alhambra pendant.


----------



## kimber418

valnsw said:


> I also saw the green tsavorite butterflies at the boutique, as what *bags to die for* had earlier seen.
> 
> 
> Couldn't resist taking a pic of those pretty butterflies in a row in the showcase
> Excuse the poor lighting, and there was a shadow of my hand when I was taking the photo.
> 
> 
> Per my SA, this time round, there wasn't any increase in the Vintage Alhambra line, but there could possibly be one in Sep / Oct
> Keeping fingers crossed.


Those butterflies!  No words........ I have to stay away from here I think!


----------



## marksuzy

kimber418 said:


> I think it depends where you are in your VCA collection and where you want to be.  If you think you will wear the Magic Pave Pendant as often as you would like & you love it so much that you you would rather have it over some more practical VCA pieces then go for it.  Personally I would not pick the Magic Pave because as much as I think it is beautiful --- it would not fit in with my everyday "style" in Austin.   With the Onyx and Letterwood pieces and the Holiday pendant you will have a nice variety of VCA pieces to wear different ways and to add on to in the future.  On the other hand if you are loving the Magic Pave so much that you have to have it now.....I say go for it and enjoy!  It is a beautiful piece.




I love the Magic Pave and can pull it off (I think), but the wearability factor is not very high, especially given my loss of my letterwood pendant, which is a fifth of the cost! I am moving forward with some others to add to my collection. Thank you and TGG for your comments. So helpful, but so dangerous!


----------



## marksuzy

VCAforever said:


> +1 Magic pave is very beautiful but more of a statement piece not for everyday casual. Whereas the other pieces you can wear casually or dressed-up. Really depends on your wardrobe, but whatever you decide I'm sure you will make the right decision for yourself.



Thank you!


----------



## marksuzy

BBC said:


> I also agree. While of course I'd say "go for the pave", I myself know that I wouldn't actually take the time to save up for it, I'd wind up with the more versatile pieces.



I'm so impatient! I am now leaning towards the everyday, lesser expensive pieces. I think I"ll get a lot more wear out of them!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

marksuzy said:


> I'm so impatient! I am now leaning towards the everyday, lesser expensive pieces. I think I"ll get a lot more wear out of them!



The good thing is that it's all so beautiful that you can't go wrong either way.


----------



## shadowgirl

I was wondering for those of you that have purchased necklaces in Paris - what happens if you want to take advantage of the complimentary 2 in lengthening? Is it done there or do you have to make arrangements at a Us boutique?

Does anyone have a contact for a SA in one of the VCA boutiques I wanted to find out the stock on two items. Thank you!


----------



## VCAforever

valnsw said:


> I also saw the green tsavorite butterflies at the boutique, as what *bags to die for* had earlier seen.
> 
> 
> Couldn't resist taking a pic of those pretty butterflies in a row in the showcase
> Excuse the poor lighting, and there was a shadow of my hand when I was taking the photo.
> 
> 
> Per my SA, this time round, there wasn't any increase in the Vintage Alhambra line, but there could possibly be one in Sep / Oct
> Keeping fingers crossed.


Earrings look beautiful on you!! And thanks for taking the picture in the boutique, the butterfly necklaces look amazing in all the colours! 

On the note of a price increase, I hope not! Prices are already quite steep, and my addiction is only increasing with this thread, it doesn't look good for me!


----------



## valnsw

VCAforever said:


> Earrings look beautiful on you!! And thanks for taking the picture in the boutique, the butterfly necklaces look amazing in all the colours!
> 
> On the note of a price increase, I hope not! Prices are already quite steep, and my addiction is only increasing with this thread, it doesn't look good for me!


 

Thanks! I'm also hoping prices will remain the same, I'm eyeing something else too 



texasgirliegirl said:


> Those little butterflies are so pretty....


 

Yes... I thought it was a picture worth taking 



CATEYES said:


> Gorgeous pave earrings, and necklace as well! Lovely flowers they were providing! I'm not sure if I like the butterflies as much in these colors as I did pink and yellow... Maybe they will grow on me. Congrats!


 

Thanks *cateyes*
I love the butterflies in pink and yellow too.. not so much of the green.



bags to die for said:


> Great pic of all the butterflies valnsw!
> 
> So pretty when displayed all together.


 

Yes, I know....! 



Suzie said:


> They look lovely on you.


 

Thanks *Suzie*. I hope I will be able to pass them to one of my girls next time.



kimber418 said:


> valnsw~
> 
> Congrats on your new Vintage Pave YG earrings!   They look lovely on you.  You will love them so much. They are so easy to wear and you can dress them up or down.  Love them paired with your MOP vintage alhambra pendant.


 

Thanks *Kimber* for the advice and input 
I've not worn them yet as the posts are in the midst of being lengthened.
Great to hear you about the wearability of this. I certainly hope I will get a lot of use out of them!


----------



## valnsw

bb10lue said:


> Hi everyone, question abt the current prices for the sweet Alabama, what's the current RRP for the turquoise butterfly bracelet and clove MOP bracelet? Thank you so much!



I see u are located in Australia where there is no VCA. 

U can go to the vca website and and the top right u can click to select the country for which u want to find the prices. Usually those with a shopping bag icon would mean there is an e-boutique where u can find prices. 

Mostly can find the USD and Euro prices. For prices in Asia, u may have to email through general enquiry stating the product code.


----------



## PhoenixH

valnsw said:


> Hi everybody, been busy but popping into the thread to keep up with it and see the beautiful purchases of everybody
> Sorry not able to quote everybody since the thread moves at a dizzying speed.
> 
> 
> Anyway, here's what I got after contemplating for some time and getting advice from the helpful ladies here
> 
> 
> Another oldie but goldie
> Twins with *tgg and kimber *on the YG pave earrings.
> 
> I was also given a Mothers' Day bouquet the day I got my earrings. Thought it was a sweet gesture from VCA. Took a pic of the flowers station they set up to arrange bouquets on the spot.
> 
> 
> Happy Mothers' Day to all the mummies here!




Congrats on your new purchase, looking beautiful in your new earrings and those flowers look so gorgy! &#128525;


----------



## PhoenixH

Just wanted to share how arm stacking with inexpensive bracelets can create a different, more casual look. Just received the bracelets today &#128541; A much more affordable addiction than VCA


----------



## Junkenpo

PhoenixH said:


> Just wanted to share how arm stacking with inexpensive bracelets can create a different, more casual look. Just received the bracelets today &#128541; A much more affordable addiction than VCA



I love that stack! It's so colorful and fun for summer!


----------



## VCAforever

PhoenixH said:


> Just wanted to share how arm stacking with inexpensive bracelets can create a different, more casual look. Just received the bracelets today &#128541; A much more affordable addiction than VCA


The stacking looks really pretty, loving the bangle with the beaded bracelets. Congrats on your purchase of the bracelet, that green is just gorgeous!


----------



## PennyD2911

PhoenixH said:


> Just wanted to share how arm stacking with inexpensive bracelets can create a different, more casual look. Just received the bracelets today [emoji13] A much more affordable addiction than VCA




At first glance I thought the bracelets were SydneyEvan, but I think they must be meme london.


----------



## valnsw

PhoenixH said:


> Congrats on your new purchase, looking beautiful in your new earrings and those flowers look so gorgy! &#128525;



Thanks!


----------



## valnsw

PhoenixH said:


> Just wanted to share how arm stacking with inexpensive bracelets can create a different, more casual look. Just received the bracelets today &#128541; A much more affordable addiction than VCA



The stack is very colourful. Are they heavy?


----------



## PhoenixH

PennyD2911 said:


> At first glance I thought the bracelets were SydneyEvan, but I think they must be meme london.



You are right PennyD! &#128522;


----------



## PhoenixH

valnsw said:


> The stack is very colourful. Are they heavy?



Nope not heavy at all. Quite comfortable other than the charms "jiggling" whenever I move my arm around lol


----------



## Notorious Pink

PhoenixH said:


> Just wanted to share how arm stacking with inexpensive bracelets can create a different, more casual look. Just received the bracelets today [emoji13] A much more affordable addiction than VCA






PennyD2911 said:


> At first glance I thought the bracelets were SydneyEvan, but I think they must be meme london.




Love this! I have a bunch of bead bracelets from a local boutique (they use some very fiery semiprecious stones and will add/change charms on request[emoji177]) and I think this is such a fun, pretty look. Thanks for the inspiration!

I love the Sydney Evan ones, too, but for that much money I'd rather save towards VCA. [emoji6]


----------



## PhoenixH

Junkenpo said:


> I love that stack! It's so colorful and fun for summer!



Thank you!


----------



## PhoenixH

VCAforever said:


> The stacking looks really pretty, loving the bangle with the beaded bracelets. Congrats on your purchase of the bracelet, that green is just gorgeous!



Thank you &#128536;


----------



## PhoenixH

BBC said:


> Love this! I have a bunch of bead bracelets from a local boutique (they use some very fiery semiprecious stones and will add/change charms on request[emoji177]) and I think this is such a fun, pretty look. Thanks for the inspiration!
> 
> I love the Sydney Evan ones, too, but for that much money I'd rather save towards VCA. [emoji6]



Thanks BBC! Yes agree with saving the larger funds towards VCA instead &#128521; Therefore I found this MeMeLondon ones to be relatively adorable and yet fun! May become a new addiction for me &#128541;


----------



## PennyD2911

BBC said:


> Love this! I have a bunch of bead bracelets from a local boutique (they use some very fiery semiprecious stones and will add/change charms on request[emoji177]) and I think this is such a fun, pretty look. Thanks for the inspiration!
> 
> I love the Sydney Evan ones, too, but for that much money I'd rather save towards VCA. [emoji6]




I have one Sydney Evan in bone with PG starburst charm. It is very pretty but as you said BBC too expensive for that type bracelet.  I have a TE beaded bracelet that was a gift from my friend in CA.  It is from a boutique in LA and very pretty.  The beads are just as nice as the Sydney Evan bracelet.  I haven't worn them with my VCA Cartier or Rolex,  I usually don't stack them with those, I just wear the bead bracelets stacked on my right wrist.


----------



## NewBe

shadowgirl said:


> I was wondering for those of you that have purchased necklaces in Paris - what happens if you want to take advantage of the complimentary 2 in lengthening? Is it done there or do you have to make arrangements at a Us boutique?
> 
> Does anyone have a contact for a SA in one of the VCA boutiques I wanted to find out the stock on two items. Thank you!


i don't have my necklace lengthen but i got my bracelet shorten there (they took quiet a few links off).  if you have couple days there, i think it can be done.  i was there on a friday afternoon but i was in a rush to bring my kids to eiffel tower and also i was returning to paris after a week, that i told them i'll come back to pick it up later.  but i had a feeling that if i had the time to wait, they could probably give it to me on the same day or maybe next day (if not the following monday the latest).
that's just my guess.  PM me if you want to the her contact info.


----------



## dialv

PhoenixH said:


> Just wanted to share how arm stacking with inexpensive bracelets can create a different, more casual look. Just received the bracelets today &#128541; A much more affordable addiction than VCA


Those are cute Meme London bracelets. I just ordered the clover. Great stack!!


----------



## hennifer

Hello all just curious does VCA offer bracelet shortening? I'm looking at a 5 motif Alhambra and believe it will be too big for my wife. Any details would be appreciated. Most likely going with the boutique FYI.  Thank you.


----------



## dialv

In love with my pre-price increase pieces.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

dialv said:


> In love with my pre-price increase pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994479
> View attachment 2994480



Beautuful pieces and congratulations!!
Why oh why won't VCA offer gray mother of pearl in a 10 or 20 motif?
&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
Your bracelet has lovely striations.


----------



## CATEYES

dialv said:


> In love with my pre-price increase pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994479
> View attachment 2994480



Both are beautiful!!! Congrats dialv!


----------



## ChaneLisette

hennifer said:


> Hello all just curious does VCA offer bracelet shortening? I'm looking at a 5 motif Alhambra and believe it will be too big for my wife. Any details would be appreciated. Most likely going with the boutique FYI.  Thank you.




Yes, I have had all of mine shortened. Depending on the size you need, they take 1 or 2 links out between each motif so it maintains a balanced look. Lucky wife! Would love to see what you buy.


----------



## ChaneLisette

dialv said:


> In love with my pre-price increase pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994479
> View attachment 2994480




Very nice! Both pieces are very striking!


----------



## hennifer

ChaneLisette said:


> Yes, I have had all of mine shortened. Depending on the size you need, they take 1 or 2 links out between each motif so it maintains a balanced look. Lucky wife! Would love to see what you buy.



Perfect. Thank you.


----------



## dialv

texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautuful pieces and congratulations!!
> Why oh why won't VCA offer gray mother of pearl in a 10 or 20 motif?
> &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> Your bracelet has lovely striations.


Thank you! VCA knows gray mop would would sell like haute cakes lol.  I missed out on the Christmas pendant so this ring is very special.  I asked for more dark green in the Malachite, so I am pleased with these clovers.


----------



## dialv

CATEYES said:


> Both are beautiful!!! Congrats dialv!


Thank you!


----------



## dialv

ChaneLisette said:


> Very nice! Both pieces are very striking!


Thanks! I asked for rainbow colors in the rings stone and striking suits it.


----------



## HADASSA

hennifer said:


> Hello all just curious does VCA offer bracelet shortening? I'm looking at a 5 motif Alhambra and believe it will be too big for my wife. Any details would be appreciated. Most likely going with the boutique FYI.  Thank you.


 
The boutiques now have what they call a "super tool." They are bracelets of varying lengths and it will tell how many links you need to take off to achieve your desired length for your wife.

The 5-motifs bracelets are generally 7" long and just as a guide - if you take off 4 links in between clovers, it totals 1/2" (making the bracelet 6-1/2" long).


----------



## floridamama

Hi Ladies! I'm about to purchase my first VCA piece [emoji7].  I am undecided between the larger magic size MOP earrings and the normal size....any thoughts or suggestions would be welcome. I currently have 5ct total weight diamond studs that I wear daily....these would be something to switch it up from and to have a nice pair of earrings in yellow gold


----------



## dialv

floridamama said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm about to purchase my first VCA piece [emoji7].  I am undecided between the larger magic size MOP earrings and the normal size....any thoughts or suggestions would be welcome. I currently have 5ct total weight diamond studs that I wear daily....these would be something to switch it up from and to have a nice pair of earrings in yellow gold


I don't have any VCA earrings but your diamond studs sound really nice.


----------



## PhoenixH

dialv said:


> Those are cute Meme London bracelets. I just ordered the clover. Great stack!!



Thank you dialv! This is quite addictive haha &#128540; Enjoy yours!


----------



## PhoenixH

floridamama said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm about to purchase my first VCA piece [emoji7].  I am undecided between the larger magic size MOP earrings and the normal size....any thoughts or suggestions would be welcome. I currently have 5ct total weight diamond studs that I wear daily....these would be something to switch it up from and to have a nice pair of earrings in yellow gold



When I tried both sides, I liked how the larger ones popped on me and therefore I bought the magic size. I have dark long hair and somehow felt the larger ones stood out better. But it depends on how your usual style is. Have you tried both on to see how you feel?


----------



## PhoenixH

dialv said:


> In love with my pre-price increase pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994479
> View attachment 2994480



Love them both!!! &#128525;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#128525; Congrats on your new purchase!


----------



## hopingoneday

Tried on the Cadenas watch earlier this week.  It's not a design that had originally caught my eye, but I was surprised that I found it super-appealing when worn.  If you are not holding it at the angle to see the watch face, it really does look like a lovely bracelet.  It's much more feminine (and much more striking) in person than I thought it would be!  Sorry the pic is so huge - I made it as small as I could!


----------



## hopingoneday

dialv said:


> In love with my pre-price increase pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994479
> View attachment 2994480


Wow, these are both beautiful.  Congratulations on your ring and bracelet.  The iridescence in the ring is very striking and attractive.


----------



## dialv

hopingoneday said:


> Wow, these are both beautiful.  Congratulations on your ring and bracelet.  The iridescence in the ring is very striking and attractive.


Thank you


----------



## texasgirliegirl

floridamama said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm about to purchase my first VCA piece [emoji7].  I am undecided between the larger magic size MOP earrings and the normal size....any thoughts or suggestions would be welcome. I currently have 5ct total weight diamond studs that I wear daily....these would be something to switch it up from and to have a nice pair of earrings in yellow gold



My studs are about the same size as yours and I find that the regular vintage alhambra size is perfect. The magic size is nice but perhaps a bit more mature looking... The best was to decide it to try both on to see what suits you best.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hopingoneday said:


> Tried on the Cadenas watch earlier this week.  It's not a design that had originally caught my eye, but I was surprised that I found it super-appealing when worn.  If you are not holding it at the angle to see the watch face, it really does look like a lovely bracelet.  It's much more feminine (and much more striking) in person than I thought it would be!  Sorry the pic is so huge - I made it as small as I could!



Wow. The watch face really is stealth!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mutiny

hopingoneday said:


> Tried on the Cadenas watch earlier this week.  It's not a design that had originally caught my eye, but I was surprised that I found it super-appealing when worn.  If you are not holding it at the angle to see the watch face, it really does look like a lovely bracelet.  It's much more feminine (and much more striking) in person than I thought it would be!  Sorry the pic is so huge - I made it as small as I could!



So beautiful on you! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## nightshade

valnsw said:


> Hi everybody, been busy but popping into the thread to keep up with it and see the beautiful purchases of everybody
> Sorry not able to quote everybody since the thread moves at a dizzying speed.
> 
> 
> Anyway, here's what I got after contemplating for some time and getting advice from the helpful ladies here
> 
> 
> Another oldie but goldie
> Twins with *tgg and kimber *on the YG pave earrings.
> 
> I was also given a Mothers' Day bouquet the day I got my earrings. Thought it was a sweet gesture from VCA. Took a pic of the flowers station they set up to arrange bouquets on the spot.
> 
> 
> Happy Mothers' Day to all the mummies here!



Just gorgeous, the YG pave earrings look perfect on you! 



PhoenixH said:


> Just wanted to share how arm stacking with inexpensive bracelets can create a different, more casual look. Just received the bracelets today &#128541; A much more affordable addiction than VCA



love the stack, i'd never have thought to pair those different bracelets together but they really do work together!


----------



## shadowgirl

Can anyone chime in on this - what store is bigger the VCA at Place Vendome or the one on Rue de la Paix? It's odd they are so close to each other. Just curious as if there is a difference in inventory or anything. 

Thanks!


----------



## NewBe

dialv said:


> In love with my pre-price increase pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994479
> View attachment 2994480



i have a really silly question/request.  do you mind showing me how the bracelet is suppose to placed in the VCA jewelry box provided?  i got the magic bracelet but the SA put them in the traveling pouch for me so i didn't see how it is suppose to look like in the box.  i tried putting the bracelet in the box and it just doesn't hold it in one place (assuming i'm putting it correctly).  Not sure if it is because i got my bracelet shorten so much that it is not long enough to stay in the case or i'm just putting it correctly.  it be great if you can show me a picture of how you are suppose to store the bracelet in the VCA box.  thanks.


----------



## VCAforever

dialv said:


> In love with my pre-price increase pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994479
> View attachment 2994480


Gorgeous both pieces! Love the grey mop the rainbow colours do show up well in your stone. Thank you for sharing and enjoy.


----------



## hopingoneday

shadowgirl said:


> Can anyone chime in on this - what store is bigger the VCA at Place Vendome or the one on Rue de la Paix? It's odd they are so close to each other. Just curious as if there is a difference in inventory or anything.
> 
> Thanks!




The one on rue de la paix is smaller and mostly watches


----------



## valnsw

floridamama said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm about to purchase my first VCA piece [emoji7].  I am undecided between the larger magic size MOP earrings and the normal size....any thoughts or suggestions would be welcome. I currently have 5ct total weight diamond studs that I wear daily....these would be something to switch it up from and to have a nice pair of earrings in yellow gold


 

I think it depends on whether your earlobe can take smaller or larger size. I'm assuming that since you can do 2.5 ct on each ear then your earlobe should be able to take bigger earrings.


For me, I definitely can't go for those bigger ones, as I'm constrained by my earlobes and ear holes. My ear holes were closer to my cheek, hence I could not take earrings with too wide a diameter. Moreover, my ear-lobe doesn't have a loop that can allow for more space.


Since you want to wear daily, I would suggest the normal size. I tried super size Vintage Alhambra pave and felt they were better for evening wear.


Last but not least, go try both sizes and see which one sings to u! 



nightshade said:


> Just gorgeous, the YG pave earrings look perfect on you!


 

Thanks


----------



## Jinsun

Anyone know if the simple perlee rings are being discontinued?  I can't seem to find the medium on the site.


----------



## dialv

NewBe said:


> i have a really silly question/request.  do you mind showing me how the bracelet is suppose to placed in the VCA jewelry box provided?  i got the magic bracelet but the SA put them in the traveling pouch for me so i didn't see how it is suppose to look like in the box.  i tried putting the bracelet in the box and it just doesn't hold it in one place (assuming i'm putting it correctly).  Not sure if it is because i got my bracelet shorten so much that it is not long enough to stay in the case or i'm just putting it correctly.  it be great if you can show me a picture of how you are suppose to store the bracelet in the VCA box.  thanks.




Here's how the back looks. Mine just fits under the elastics that hold it, so the shorter length is probably the culprit.


----------



## dialv

VCAforever said:


> Gorgeous both pieces! Love the grey mop the rainbow colours do show up well in your stone. Thank you for sharing and enjoy.


Thank you. I am giddy over the color in the ring!


----------



## Longchamp

shadowgirl said:


> Can anyone chime in on this - what store is bigger the VCA at Place Vendome or the one on Rue de la Paix? It's odd they are so close to each other. Just curious as if there is a difference in inventory or anything.
> 
> Thanks!



Place vendome is bigger. It is funny that they have two a stones throw from each other. 
Place vendome has larger selection of high jewelry.
Can go to any location including department stores to shop and if in Paris, will have it there by end of day. If in France, by next day.


----------



## sbelle

Did y'all notice that Cartier and Tiffanys now have their own sub-forums?  I wonder why VCA didn't get one?   :rain:


At this point there aren't any threads in either.   Wonder if they are going to move over the previous threads about each?


----------



## PennyD2911

sbelle said:


> Did y'all notice that Cartier and Tiffanys now have their own sub-forums?  I wonder why VCA didn't get one?   :rain:
> 
> 
> At this point there aren't any threads in either.   Wonder if they are going to move over the previous threads about each?




I didn't see that, but VCA should have a sub-forum too.


----------



## NewBe

dialv said:


> Here's how the back looks. Mine just fits under the elastics that hold it, so the shorter length is probably the culprit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995390



thank you so much dialv for taking the picture.  i didn't even noticed there were elastic bands in the back.  i just tried it and we are both right, the shorter length is too short =(.  thanks again.


----------



## sbelle

PennyD2911 said:


> I didn't see that, but VCA should have a sub-forum too.




I started a thread in the feedback dropbox, called "Jewelry Forums".  I asked if VCA could be added.

Maybe anyone who also would like a VCA subform could drop in and voice their interest.  



http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/jewelry-forums-905759.html


----------



## floridamama

Thank you all so much ... I'll post pics with my decision [emoji4]


----------



## shadowgirl

hopingoneday said:


> The one on rue de la paix is smaller and mostly watches



thank you.


----------



## shadowgirl

Longchamp said:


> Place vendome is bigger. It is funny that they have two a stones throw from each other.
> Place vendome has larger selection of high jewelry.
> Can go to any location including department stores to shop and if in Paris, will have it there by end of day. If in France, by next day.



thank you. Sorry I can't figure out how to multi quote.


----------



## leahhy

Hi everyone I need help deciding between the cornelian and the tiger's eye stone for my first VCA necklace! Please see pics below, they didn't have a cornelian in the store so I had to hold up an earring to pretend it's a pedant. I originally planned on getting the cornelian but after trying on the tiger's eye stone at the store I can't decide anymore! 
Also is there any special meaning with the 2 stones?

*** I don't know how to make the pictures smaller here so excuse the huge image, pls tell me how to make it smaller.


----------



## hopingoneday

leahhy said:


> Hi everyone I need help deciding between the cornelian and the tiger's eye stone for my first VCA necklace! Please see pics below, they didn't have a cornelian in the store so I had to hold up an earring to pretend it's a pedant. I originally planned on getting the cornelian but after trying on the tiger's eye stone at the store I can't decide anymore!
> Also is there any special meaning with the 2 stones?
> 
> *** I don't know how to make the pictures smaller here so excuse the huge image, pls tell me how to make it smaller.


Such fun to help you with opinions as you make your choice!  Both stones are exquisite and look lovely on you.

I looked up the meaning of both in feng shui and they each are considered to afford protection to their wearers. Tigers eye promotes calmness and healing and carnelian promotes security, joy, and inner serenity.  To be honest, both sound similar to me in terms of their traditional meaning/purpose if what I found is correct!

So, if you're thinking of it in purely aesthetic terms, my vote would be for carnelian.  I think the color looks dramatic and beautiful on you.  The tigers eye is more of a neutral, albeit quite lovely.

Good luck with your choice!


----------



## sailorstripes

My vote would be for the carnelian. It looks so beautiful on you.


----------



## Junkenpo

Love the carnelian! It's a great pop of color!  It seems more fun and less formal, though. 

The tiger's eye is more neutral as hopingoneday mentioned, but I also think it feels more reserved, and would be easier to wear casually or formal. 

Either way, can't go wrong!

.
.
.
.
.
.
 And oh my gosh! Our own sub-forum!


----------



## birkin10600

leahhy said:


> Hi everyone I need help deciding between the cornelian and the tiger's eye stone for my first VCA necklace! Please see pics below, they didn't have a cornelian in the store so I had to hold up an earring to pretend it's a pedant. I originally planned on getting the cornelian but after trying on the tiger's eye stone at the store I can't decide anymore!
> Also is there any special meaning with the 2 stones?
> 
> *** I don't know how to make the pictures smaller here so excuse the huge image, pls tell me how to make it smaller.



My vote is for carnelian! Looks great on your skin color . I am also bias, i have one with tiny diamond in the center.


----------



## bags to die for

Just wondering if we should start some specific threads e.g.

- Special occasion items eg. holiday pendants, celebrating the opening of a store
- Special orders and the process
- Specific threads on alhambra, perlee, frivole etc?
- Discontinued items


----------



## leahhy

Thanks for the input guys! I decided to get the cornelian in the regular size this time, luckily I am going to LA in a few weeks so I can pick up the cornelian at the BH store. Also I think next time I will get the tiger's eye stone in mini to stack! Should be really cute.


----------



## leahhy

birkin10600 said:


> My vote is for carnelian! Looks great on your skin color . I am also bias, i have one with tiny diamond in the center.



Thanks for the input! But hey where did you get this style with the diamond? I asked about having a diamond with the cornelian (i saw on a ring and it looks soooo cute) but the SA told me this style of necklace doesn't have such option. So it's available then?? Thanks!!!!


----------



## birkin10600

leahhy said:


> Thanks for the input! But hey where did you get this style with the diamond? I asked about having a diamond with the cornelian (i saw on a ring and it looks soooo cute) but the SA told me this style of necklace doesn't have such option. So it's available then?? Thanks!!!!



It's a limited edition 2011 holiday pendant. It's not available now but sometimes you can find it in vca ebay resellers.


----------



## birkin10600

Here's my LE carnelian pendant layering with vintage Alhambra rose gold. Hope this help.


----------



## purseinsanity

Audrey_S said:


> Love how love cuff and perlee look together [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 2989182



Me too!!


----------



## valnsw

sbelle said:


> I started a thread in the feedback dropbox, called "Jewelry Forums".  I asked if VCA could be added.
> 
> Maybe anyone who also would like a VCA subform could drop in and voice their interest.
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/jewelry-forums-905759.html



Great to see there's now a sub-forum for VCA! 



leahhy said:


> Hi everyone I need help deciding between the cornelian and the tiger's eye stone for my first VCA necklace! Please see pics below, they didn't have a cornelian in the store so I had to hold up an earring to pretend it's a pedant. I originally planned on getting the cornelian but after trying on the tiger's eye stone at the store I can't decide anymore!
> Also is there any special meaning with the 2 stones?
> 
> *** I don't know how to make the pictures smaller here so excuse the huge image, pls tell me how to make it smaller.





leahhy said:


> Thanks for the input guys! I decided to get the cornelian in the regular size this time, luckily I am going to LA in a few weeks so I can pick up the cornelian at the BH store. Also I think next time I will get the tiger's eye stone in mini to stack! Should be really cute.



I may be a bit late but I agree with the others to choose carnelian as it pops more with your skintone. 



birkin10600 said:


> Here's my LE carnelian pendant layering with vintage Alhambra rose gold. Hope this help.



Fabulous! 
Is this length for the PG 10+5 motif? I kinda lost count of the clovers as I was too distracted by them


----------



## valnsw

Got my earrings back from lengthening the posts! I'm so happy with them  and the sparkle is amazing. VCA does yg very nicely I find. 

I took a group pic of my VCA collection, 2 of each: earrings, ring and pendant.
Thanks for letting me share.

Hmmm.... what's next? Seems the one thing I've not ventured into is a necklace 

Would love to get either carnelian or onyx  
Or should I get another pendant but in carnelian and I could pass that and the mop to my girls? And get myself a necklace?
If it was you, what would you add? Opinions and advice most welcome.


----------



## sbelle

I love that we have a VCA forum now!!  Before we had to post almost everything in this one thread but now we have so much more flexibility!


----------



## Swanky

Yes!  Please keep the traffic busy, start threads!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> Got my earrings back from lengthening the posts! I'm so happy with them  and the sparkle is amazing. VCA does yg very nicely I find.
> 
> I took a group pic of my VCA collection, 2 of each: earrings, ring and pendant.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> Hmmm.... what's next? Seems the one thing I've not ventured into is a necklace
> 
> Would love to get either carnelian or onyx
> Or should I get another pendant but in carnelian and I could pass that and the mop to my girls? And get myself a necklace?
> If it was you, what would you add? Opinions and advice most welcome.


 You have such beautiful pieces.
I would add a carnelian 10 or 20 motif.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> I love that we have a VCA forum now!!  Before we had to post almost everything in this one thread but now we have so much more flexibility!


 This is so GREAT!!!!!!
At first I though I had lost my marbles because I couldn't find the VCA thread....
What a nice surprise!!!


----------



## leahhy

birkin10600 said:


> Here's my LE carnelian pendant layering with vintage Alhambra rose gold. Hope this help.


You have really beautiful pieces!! I just started to notice VCA and I'm already in love!


----------



## birkin10600

leahhy said:


> Hi everyone I need help deciding between the cornelian and the tiger's eye stone for my first VCA necklace! Please see pics below, they didn't have a cornelian in the store so I had to hold up an earring to pretend it's a pedant. I originally planned on getting the cornelian but after trying on the tiger's eye stone at the store I can't decide anymore!
> Also is there any special meaning with the 2 stones?
> 
> *** I don't know how to make the pictures smaller here so excuse the huge image, pls tell me how to make it smaller.





valnsw said:


> Great to see there's now a sub-forum for VCA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may be a bit late but I agree with the others to choose carnelian as it pops more with your skintone.
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous!
> Is this length for the PG 10+5 motif? I kinda lost count of the clovers as I was too distracted by them



Thank you!  It's 10+5 motifs+ extender of 3". Hope this help!


----------



## birkin10600

valnsw said:


> Got my earrings back from lengthening the posts! I'm so happy with them  and the sparkle is amazing. VCA does yg very nicely I find.
> 
> I took a group pic of my VCA collection, 2 of each: earrings, ring and pendant.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> Hmmm.... what's next? Seems the one thing I've not ventured into is a necklace
> 
> Would love to get either carnelian or onyx
> Or should I get another pendant but in carnelian and I could pass that and the mop to my girls? And get myself a necklace?
> If it was you, what would you add? Opinions and advice most welcome.



Oh! You have pretty VCA collection!


----------



## leahhy

birkin10600 said:


> It's a limited edition 2011 holiday pendant. It's not available now but sometimes you can find it in vca ebay resellers.


Thank you, I have never bought from individual sellers because I'm so scared to get scammed. Hopefully they will bring this design back at some point.


----------



## birkin10600

leahhy said:


> You have really beautiful pieces!! I just started to notice VCA and I'm already in love!



Thank you!   Congratulations on your first.....it definitely won't be your last!! Beware! it's very addictive!


----------



## hopingoneday

valnsw said:


> Got my earrings back from lengthening the posts! I'm so happy with them  and the sparkle is amazing. VCA does yg very nicely I find.
> 
> 
> 
> I took a group pic of my VCA collection, 2 of each: earrings, ring and pendant.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.... what's next? Seems the one thing I've not ventured into is a necklace
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to get either carnelian or onyx
> 
> Or should I get another pendant but in carnelian and I could pass that and the mop to my girls? And get myself a necklace?
> 
> If it was you, what would you add? Opinions and advice most welcome.




I love your collection. Everything is so beautiful! We are twins on the socrate BTF ring, except mine is in yellow gold. I get so many compliments on it when I wear it! 
Do you love yours too?

I agree with TGG who always gives excellent advice  I would recommend adding a 10 or a 20 motif. The colors that come to mind are mother of pearl, Onyx, and Carnelian, as you said. Any of these would round out your collection beautifully! Take a careful look at your clothing and see which colors would complement your style and color palette most.


----------



## cartouche

I want to see if anyone had a similar issue. I had my yellow gold ten motif necklace adjusted for length. It came back but it is now less yellow and much brighter than before. I bought it along with a matching pendant and bracelet and all had the same color and luster before.  My SA is trying to contact the workshop to see what they may have done. Any ideas?


----------



## valnsw

birkin10600 said:


> Oh! You have pretty VCA collection!



Thanks  so is your collection!



hopingoneday said:


> I love your collection. Everything is so beautiful! We are twins on the socrate BTF ring, except mine is in yellow gold. I get so many compliments on it when I wear it!
> Do you love yours too?
> 
> I agree with TGG who always gives excellent advice  I would recommend adding a 10 or a 20 motif. The colors that come to mind are mother of pearl, Onyx, and Carnelian, as you said. Any of these would round out your collection beautifully! Take a careful look at your clothing and see which colors would complement your style and color palette most.



Yes, I love my BTF ring too! And like u, I do get compliments on it. 

I'm still undecided on whether to get 10+10 motifs or 10+5 motifs or 20 motifs. 
Initially I was set on 10+5 as I found 20 motifs too long, this was 2-3 years ago.
However, I just recently tried 20 motifs again and it didn't seem too bad. Weird how taste changes over the years. 

Wardrobe wise, I wear all colours except for brown, green. So it's kind of tough deciding as either mop and onyx will do for my wardrobe. 



texasgirliegirl said:


> You have such beautiful pieces.
> I would add a carnelian 10 or 20 motif.



Any reason why carnelian over onyx? Because I remember u mentioned onyx is one of your more frequently worn pieces. No doubt carnelian is pretty and unique too.


----------



## valnsw

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you!  It's 10+5 motifs+ extender of 3". Hope this help!



Thanks. It sure helps to visualize how it would look.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> Thanks  so is your collection!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I love my BTF ring too! And like u, I do get compliments on it.
> 
> I'm still undecided on whether to get 10+10 motifs or 10+5 motifs or 20 motifs.
> Initially I was set on 10+5 as I found 20 motifs too long, this was 2-3 years ago.
> However, I just recently tried 20 motifs again and it didn't seem too bad. Weird how taste changes over the years.
> 
> Wardrobe wise, I wear all colours except for brown, green. So it's kind of tough deciding as either mop and onyx will do for my wardrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> Any reason why carnelian over onyx? Because I remember u mentioned onyx is one of your more frequently worn pieces. No doubt carnelian is pretty and unique too.



I recommended carnelian just because you already have great neutral pieces. A beautiful pop of color is so nice to have and carnelian is so regal looking. Depending on the strand, carnelian can appear fairly dark at night.  Last Spring/ Summer I did wear my onyx a LOT. It's so easy to wear- kind of mindless, actually. 
That said, there is no denying the beauty of the pop colors such as turquoise, malachite and carnelian &#128522;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cartouche said:


> I want to see if anyone had a similar issue. I had my yellow gold ten motif necklace adjusted for length. It came back but it is now less yellow and much brighter than before. I bought it along with a matching pendant and bracelet and all had the same color and luster before.  My SA is trying to contact the workshop to see what they may have done. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997169



The lighter gold pieces on the left appear newer looking. 
Is it possible that the piece on the right has just oxidized more and was not quite this yellow when first purchased? 
I am interested to see what others have to say.


----------



## cartouche

texasgirliegirl said:


> The lighter gold pieces on the left appear newer looking.
> 
> Is it possible that the piece on the right has just oxidized more and was not quite this yellow when first purchased?
> 
> I am interested to see what others have to say.




It is odd. I purchased the two pieces at the same time from a VCA boutique, along with a bracelet. They were all the same in lustre (like the piece on the right). The store had multiple YG pieces, and they were all the darker gold tone. The single motif necklace got inches added a month before, and it came back with no change in lustre. 

I am guessing the workshop polished the left piece?


----------



## PennyD2911

cartouche said:


> I want to see if anyone had a similar issue. I had my yellow gold ten motif necklace adjusted for length. It came back but it is now less yellow and much brighter than before. I bought it along with a matching pendant and bracelet and all had the same color and luster before.  My SA is trying to contact the workshop to see what they may have done. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997169




Of course it's hard to tell about color with so many variables such as lighting, camera, computer, etc. 
The 10 motif on the left looks truer to the 18kt YG color of my all YG alhambra than the single motif on the right.  I'm thinking maybe your 10 motif was polished back to its true original color by the crafts person who did the extension and the single motif was not polished while at the workshop.


----------



## cartouche

PennyD2911 said:


> Of course it's hard to tell about color with so many variables such as lighting, camera, computer, etc.
> The 10 motif on the left looks truer to the 18kt YG color of my all YG alhambra than the single motif on the right.  I'm thinking maybe your 10 motif was polished back to its true original color by the crafts person who did the extension and the single motif was not polished while at the workshop.



I "deep" cleaned my bracelet and the single motif by using warm water and a drop of dishwashing liquid. The color now matches with the 10-motif necklace (close, but not quite) - I'll take the pieces back to the boutique and have the SA clean them for me, which probably will do the trick. 

It's funny because all the VCA YG pieces at the boutique had the darker tone - I personally like the lively lustre of the now shiny 10-motif. Maybe the store stock is old?


----------



## perleegirl

I can't find pricing any longer on VCA website.


----------



## perleegirl

perleegirl said:


> I can't find pricing any longer on VCA website.



Never mind. Maybe just the wrong website.


----------



## goldengirl123

Does anyone have the sweet Alhambra effeuillage ring? I'd love to see a picture of it IRL. Thanks!!


----------



## valnsw

texasgirliegirl said:


> I recommended carnelian just because you already have great neutral pieces. A beautiful pop of color is so nice to have and carnelian is so regal looking. Depending on the strand, carnelian can appear fairly dark at night.  Last Spring/ Summer I did wear my onyx a LOT. It's so easy to wear- kind of mindless, actually.
> That said, there is no denying the beauty of the pop colors such as turquoise, malachite and carnelian &#128522;



I see where u are coming from. 

Well, I think I would want them all eventually just which one I should get first


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Which one is your favorite?


----------



## Tiffanyblue523

I am very new to VCA.  Can you ladies tell me if sweet Alhambra single motif necklace comes in onyx?  TIA


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

was therr a recent price increase since Feb?
i was planning to purchase this from Europe. but i just saw the price is almost 1000euro more. &#128557;&#128557;.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

vat include it means i will get the 12% vat refund?


----------



## PennyD2911

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> I am very new to VCA.  Can you ladies tell me if sweet Alhambra single motif necklace comes in onyx?  TIA




Welcome. [emoji259]
Yes, the alhambra vintage pendant comes in onyx/yg as does the alhambra magic pendant.


----------



## Tiffanyblue523

PennyD2911 said:


> Welcome. [emoji259]
> Yes, the alhambra vintage pendant comes in onyx/yg as does the alhambra magic pendant.




Thank you for your reply!  I'm considering my first VCA necklace.  Will sweet pendent be too small?  Or I should get the vintage size?


----------



## Jinsun

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> Thank you for your reply!  I'm considering my first VCA necklace.  Will sweet pendent be too small?  Or I should get the vintage size?




Sweet is about 1/4 the size of vintage. Dep what look you're going for but I'd say go for the vintage size


----------



## NewBe

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> was therr a recent price increase since Feb?
> i was planning to purchase this from Europe. but i just saw the price is almost 1000euro more. &#128557;&#128557;.



unfortunately, price went up in france on 4/1/15.  EUR price is almost the same as (or slightly higher than) USD price given the current exchange rate now if you don't take the VAT refund into account.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

NewBe said:


> unfortunately, price went up in france on 4/1/15.  EUR price is almost the same as (or slightly higher than) USD price given the current exchange rate now if you don't take the VAT refund into account.



yes. i see that i just checked Cartier love as well. The price in Paris is even higher than USD I should were get them earlier. couldnt take splunge to get such an expensive item was saving up. What is the other best way to get VCA pieces now. if anyone know plz share your experience. Im a newbie here.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Yoogi's posted a sweet bracelet for sale- http://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/51007/category/9/


----------



## sjunky13

YAY! A VCA forum for us! TY TY mods! 

Ladies, keep the new purchases coming! I went Chanel crazy, but need to get back to my jewelry wishlists. 

is everyone loving the long pendants? I am not seeing many posted , except the fab pave ones!


----------



## chocolateolive

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> Thank you for your reply!  I'm considering my first VCA necklace.  Will sweet pendent be too small?  Or I should get the vintage size?




I just bought my first VCA necklace and was between deciding on the sweet or alhambra size.

The sweet looks very....sweet. It would look best if you are very petite. Otherwise I would say it's best to go with the vintage.

I would say I'm on the petite side and the sales associate liked the sweet better on me but when I posted pics of me wearing both the sweet and vintage sizes, I got unanimous votes for the vintage size.


----------



## Tiffanyblue523

Jinsun said:


> Sweet is about 1/4 the size of vintage. Dep what look you're going for but I'd say go for the vintage size







chocolateolive said:


> I just bought my first VCA necklace and was between deciding on the sweet or alhambra size.
> 
> The sweet looks very....sweet. It would look best if you are very petite. Otherwise I would say it's best to go with the vintage.
> 
> I would say I'm on the petite side and the sales associate liked the sweet better on me but when I posted pics of me wearing both the sweet and vintage sizes, I got unanimous votes for the vintage size.




Thank you for your input!  I think I will go with the vintage.


----------



## purseinsanity

sjunky13 said:


> YAY! A VCA forum for us! TY TY mods!
> 
> Ladies, keep the new purchases coming! I went Chanel crazy, but need to get back to my jewelry wishlists.
> 
> is everyone loving the long pendants? I am not seeing many posted , except the fab pave ones!



Hello my friend!  Chanel crazy huh?


----------



## CATEYES

sjunky13 said:


> YAY! A VCA forum for us! TY TY mods!
> 
> Ladies, keep the new purchases coming! I went Chanel crazy, but need to get back to my jewelry wishlists.
> 
> is everyone loving the long pendants? I am not seeing many posted , except the fab pave ones!



You went Chanel crazy too? I told DH that I wasn't going to buy anymore handbags so I can focus on jewelry but I succumbed to Karl again. What's still on your Jewry wish list? I'm thinking of something malachite still, maybe another 10 motif in SG so I can have a 20 motif. There are a lot of things on my list though. &#128584;&#128585;&#128586;


----------



## hopingoneday

CATEYES said:


> You went Chanel crazy too? I told DH that I wasn't going to buy anymore handbags so I can focus on jewelry but I succumbed to Karl again. What's still on your Jewry wish list? I'm thinking of something malachite still, maybe another 10 motif in SG so I can have a 20 motif. There are a lot of things on my list though. [emoji85][emoji86][emoji87]




Autocorrect strikes again! Lol


----------



## CATEYES

hopingoneday said:


> Autocorrect strikes again! Lol



......oh changed jewelry to Jewry? Or succumbed? It did change both words while I was typing-didn't notice second word though til now. Yes I have to go back and correct constantly. Guess I missed these two words


----------



## hopingoneday

CATEYES said:


> ......oh changed jewelry to Jewry? Or succumbed? It did change both words while I was typing-didn't notice second word though til now. Yes I have to go back and correct constantly. Guess I missed these two words




Yes... Autocorrect can be change the most innocuous words at times! My kids used to get a great kick out of the website DYAC.


----------



## sjunky13

Cateyes and Purseinsanity! )  Ok, so I bought some Chanel. I did. I went crazy with the o cases , shoes and costume jewelry!  Hubby hates costume and said I was crazy! 

I will be in nyc this weekend at VCA. I think I will get my Frivole earrings fitted perfectly to my ears as I never wear them because they are not that comfortable. for more than 1 hour.  The  very nice after sales service guy said it could be the post is too small or they have tension and will need to be adjusted. 


My wish list is the long pendant in onyx 
Perlee signature . I feel it may not look good with my Cartier JUC, tried it before and feel it should stand alone!
I also want to try on earrings again, perlee hoops or ??

Here is some eye candy from last week's VCA windows. 
Look at the poor Frivole ring hanging depressed!


----------



## CATEYES

sjunky13 said:


> Cateyes and Purseinsanity! )  Ok, so I bought some Chanel. I did. I went crazy with the o cases , shoes and costume jewelry!  Hubby hates costume and said I was crazy!
> 
> I will be in nyc this weekend at VCA. I think I will get my Frivole earrings fitted perfectly to my ears as I never wear them because they are not that comfortable. for more than 1 hour.  The  very nice after sales service guy said it could be the post is too small or they have tension and will need to be adjusted.
> 
> 
> My wish list is the long pendant in onyx
> Perlee signature . I feel it may not look good with my Cartier JUC, tried it before and feel it should stand alone!
> I also want to try on earrings again, perlee hoops or ??
> 
> Here is some eye candy from last week's VCA windows.
> Look at the poor Frivole ring hanging depressed!



Serious eye candy here! The magic onyx with pave &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;  My DH's SA at the NYC location is Vittorio Bassan and is super nice-love his accent too. Hope you get your earrings fixed so you can wear them all day!


----------



## sjunky13

CATEYES said:


> Serious eye candy here! The magic onyx with pave &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;  My DH's SA at the NYC location is Vittorio Bassan and is super nice-love his accent too. Hope you get your earrings fixed so you can wear them all day!





TY hun!  I may know him! He may of sold me a perlee thin band!

I can't wait to wear my Frivole earrings!!


----------



## shadowgirl

Does anyone have a picture of the 2 sweets layered? Are these weird for an adult to wear? 

Thanks!


----------



## Junkenpo

shadowgirl said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the 2 sweets layered? Are these weird for an adult to wear?
> 
> Thanks!



I think they're great for layering, either with other sweets or other types of bracelets too. 

Here's a thread with pictures.


----------



## shadowgirl

Junkenpo said:


> I think they're great for layering, either with other sweets or other types of bracelets too.
> 
> Here's a thread with pictures.



Wow lovely pictures. Thanks for posting and sharing the link. Any sweet necklace layering pictures?


----------



## goldengirl123

shadowgirl said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the 2 sweets layered? Are these weird for an adult to wear?
> 
> Thanks!



I wear my two sweets 24/7!


----------



## Audrey_S

So pretty!!  24/7...does it mean the stones are also ok in the shower?


----------



## Audrey_S

Tried these at the store.  Does anyone wear the perlee rings daily?  Or better to get diamonds instead?


----------



## goldengirl123

Audrey_S said:


> So pretty!!  24/7...does it mean the stones are also ok in the shower?


Knock on wood, so far do good! I figure I might as well enjoy it and since I can't put it on by myself, I just leave them on &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Swanky

Please remember to start NEW threads!  This forum is sort of slow, we need to keep it busy so it can stay!


----------



## perleegirl

Audrey_S said:


> Tried these at the store.  Does anyone wear the perlee rings daily?  Or better to get diamonds instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005213



Perfect for everyday! I would wear them 24/7.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Audrey_S said:


> Tried these at the store.  Does anyone wear the perlee rings daily?  Or better to get diamonds instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005213



Of course you can wear these everyday. 
Instead of diamonds? &#128563;. Ha. Not sure about that but the rings are pretty.


----------



## purseinsanity

sjunky13 said:


> Cateyes and Purseinsanity! )  Ok, so I bought some Chanel. I did. I went crazy with the o cases , shoes and costume jewelry!  Hubby hates costume and said I was crazy!
> 
> I will be in nyc this weekend at VCA. I think I will get my Frivole earrings fitted perfectly to my ears as I never wear them because they are not that comfortable. for more than 1 hour.  The  very nice after sales service guy said it could be the post is too small or they have tension and will need to be adjusted.
> 
> 
> My wish list is the long pendant in onyx
> Perlee signature . I feel it may not look good with my Cartier JUC, tried it before and feel it should stand alone!
> I also want to try on earrings again, perlee hoops or ??
> 
> Here is some eye candy from last week's VCA windows.
> Look at the poor Frivole ring hanging depressed!



OMG that display!   
LOL  husbands seem to hate costume jewelry...mine thinks it's pointless.  Hope you get your earrings fixed...they're too pretty to not wear!


----------



## Harpertoo

Audrey_S said:


> Tried these at the store.  Does anyone wear the perlee rings daily?  Or better to get diamonds instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005213


I wear my pearlee daily.
it's lovely, but I slip it off if I think it could get scrathed or dented.


----------



## Audrey_S

Harpertoo said:


> I wear my pearlee daily.
> it's lovely, but I slip it off if I think it could get scrathed or dented.




Hi Harpertoo:  do u have a photo?  Do u wear a stack or by itself ?


----------



## eddilicious

Audrey_S said:


> Tried these at the store.  Does anyone wear the perlee rings daily?  Or better to get diamonds instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005213



Hi Audrey,
I have the medium perlee band. This is how I usually wear it. Because I rotate my rings I can't say I wear this daily, but frequently enough and I've had no issues. Last month I ordered the small yg perlee to add to the stack- just waiting for it to come in


----------



## Harpertoo

Audrey_S said:


> Hi Harpertoo:  do u have a photo?  Do u wear a stack or by itself ?


here's a normal perspective shot.
90% of the time I wear it alone. I ocassionally wear a solitaire with it, but I actually don't stack bands much snymore.
HTH - it's a beautiful, subtle ring.


----------



## I'll take two

I love my rose gold Magic pave pendant so much I have decided to order one in white gold .
This means that I can now consider having the large motif ( which I have been wearing as a pendant ) put back onto my bracelet . As some of you know I have had issues with the bracelet because the weight of the large motif always pulled the fastener to the top .
To get round this I am thinking of having it inserted inline ( like on the long Magic necklace ) .
This would mean the motifs would be closer together (less links inbetween ) 
It should also help to stop the motifs flipping all the time .
What ever I decide it could always be put back to its original design at any time so I don't feel I need to worry about future value and in any event I can't imagine ever selling it .
What do you ladies think ? Good or bad idea ? TIA &#128516;
This pic shows what I don't like about it as is .


----------



## Audrey_S

Harpertoo said:


> here's a normal perspective shot.
> 
> 90% of the time I wear it alone. I ocassionally wear a solitaire with it, but I actually don't stack bands much snymore.
> 
> HTH - it's a beautiful, subtle ring.




Thank you!  Love your outfit!  So stylish!!


----------



## Audrey_S

eddilicious said:


> Hi Audrey,
> 
> I have the medium perlee band. This is how I usually wear it. Because I rotate my rings I can't say I wear this daily, but frequently enough and I've had no issues. Last month I ordered the small yg perlee to add to the stack- just waiting for it to come in




Thanks Eddilicious!  Nice to see how everyone stack their Perlee!!


----------



## 123Isabella

I'll take two said:


> To get round this I am thinking of having it inserted inline ( like on the long Magic necklace ) .
> This would mean the motifs would be closer together (less links inbetween )
> It should also help to stop the motifs flipping all the time .
> What ever I decide it could always be put back to its original design at any time so I don't feel I need to worry about future value and in any event I can't imagine ever selling it .
> What do you ladies think ? Good or bad idea ? TIA &#128516;
> This pic shows what I don't like about it as is .



I think it's an excellent idea!  You're so lucky to have so many gorgeous VCA creations and so creative!  You also have the most beautiful photos, and I can't wait to see your next modeling shot!


----------



## Tiffanyblue523

DH just bought me my first piece of VCA.  I'm so over the moon.  Thank you ladies for your advice!  Vintage is the perfect size and has a nice presence.  I'm sure it won't be the last.


----------



## beaumonde

For those with a bois d'amourette piece, any feedback on wearability?  The Magic long pendant is speaking to me...


----------



## I'll take two

123Isabella said:


> I think it's an excellent idea!  You're so lucky to have so many gorgeous VCA creations and so creative!  You also have the most beautiful photos, and I can't wait to see your next modeling shot!


Thanks for you input &#128144;. I have received an email from my VCA SM she has emailed Paris to see what they can come up with. It seems silly but it annoys the heck out of me to have spent so much money on a bracelet to be seeing a fastener most of the time 



beaumonde said:


> For those with a bois d'amourette piece, any feedback on wearability?  The Magic long pendant is speaking to me...


Me too !! 


Tiffanyblue523 said:


> DH just bought me my first piece of VCA.  I'm so over the moon.  Thank you ladies for your advice!  Vintage is the perfect size and has a nice presence.  I'm sure it won't be the last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009110



Congrats &#128516;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

beaumonde said:


> For those with a bois d'amourette piece, any feedback on wearability?  The Magic long pendant is speaking to me...



I gave two LE Letterwood ten motifs that I often clasp together to wear as a 20. 
It's a lovely neutral. 
Very wearable.


----------



## marksuzy

texasgirliegirl said:


> i gave two le letterwood ten motifs that i often clasp together to wear as a 20.
> It's a lovely neutral.
> Very wearable.



+1


----------



## PennyD2911

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> DH just bought me my first piece of VCA.  I'm so over the moon.  Thank you ladies for your advice!  Vintage is the perfect size and has a nice presence.  I'm sure it won't be the last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009110




Beautiful ~ Congrats!


----------



## PennyD2911

I know everyone has seen the Perlee Signature Bracelet multiple times, BUT you haven't seen mine![emoji4][emoji4]

I wanted the large size because I'm wearing it on my right wrist and I like lots of movement.  Initially I thought it would be a long wait since it had to be ordered from Paris. 
Somehow, my SA, who is "Pure VCA Magic", managed to have it for me in two weeks! I love it!
I ordered the Perlee Signature Ring in January and it still is not here, so I was totally amazed that my bracelet arrived so quickly.


----------



## Notorious Pink

PennyD2911 said:


> I know everyone has seen the Perlee Signature Bracelet multiple times, BUT you haven't seen mine![emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> I wanted the large size because I'm wearing it on my right wrist and I like lots of movement.  Initially I thought it would be a long wait since it had to be ordered from Paris.
> Somehow, my SA, who is "Pure VCA Magic", managed to have it for me in two weeks! I love it!
> I ordered the Perlee Signature Ring in January and it still is not here, so I was totally amazed that my bracelet arrived so quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009622
> View attachment 3009623




Beautiful!!!!! [emoji106][emoji7][emoji122]


----------



## PennyD2911

BBC said:


> Beautiful!!!!! [emoji106][emoji7][emoji122]



Thx B


----------



## VCAforever

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> DH just bought me my first piece of VCA.  I'm so over the moon.  Thank you ladies for your advice!  Vintage is the perfect size and has a nice presence.  I'm sure it won't be the last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009110


Looks really pretty on you, and what a wonderful DH....... I'm sure that this will be one of many VCA purchases from here on! Enjoy and thanks for sharing.


----------



## VCAforever

PennyD2911 said:


> I know everyone has seen the Perlee Signature Bracelet multiple times, BUT you haven't seen mine![emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> I wanted the large size because I'm wearing it on my right wrist and I like lots of movement.  Initially I thought it would be a long wait since it had to be ordered from Paris.
> Somehow, my SA, who is "Pure VCA Magic", managed to have it for me in two weeks! I love it!
> I ordered the Perlee Signature Ring in January and it still is not here, so I was totally amazed that my bracelet arrived so quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009622
> View attachment 3009623


Gorgeous! Lucky you managed to acquire it so quickly, you do have a great SA! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kfoorya2

PennyD2911 said:


> I know everyone has seen the Perlee Signature Bracelet multiple times, BUT you haven't seen mine![emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> I wanted the large size because I'm wearing it on my right wrist and I like lots of movement.  Initially I thought it would be a long wait since it had to be ordered from Paris.
> Somehow, my SA, who is "Pure VCA Magic", managed to have it for me in two weeks! I love it!
> I ordered the Perlee Signature Ring in January and it still is not here, so I was totally amazed that my bracelet arrived so quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009622
> View attachment 3009623




Amazing Perlee piece [emoji173]&#65039; congratulations!


----------



## PennyD2911

VCAforever said:


> Gorgeous! Lucky you managed to acquire it so quickly, you do have a great SA! Thanks for sharing.




Thank You[emoji256]


----------



## PennyD2911

Kfoorya2 said:


> Amazing Perlee piece [emoji173]&#65039; congratulations!




Thanks![emoji253]


----------



## birkin10600

PennyD2911 said:


> I know everyone has seen the Perlee Signature Bracelet multiple times, BUT you haven't seen mine![emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> I wanted the large size because I'm wearing it on my right wrist and I like lots of movement.  Initially I thought it would be a long wait since it had to be ordered from Paris.
> Somehow, my SA, who is "Pure VCA Magic", managed to have it for me in two weeks! I love it!
> I ordered the Perlee Signature Ring in January and it still is not here, so I was totally amazed that my bracelet arrived so quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009622
> View attachment 3009623



Lovely! I love to have this in the future. &#10084;&#10084;&#10084; Congratulations!


----------



## PennyD2911

birkin10600 said:


> Lovely! I love to have this in the future. &#10084;&#10084;&#10084; Congratulations!



Thank You &#128160;


----------



## Audrey_S

PennyD2911 said:


> I know everyone has seen the Perlee Signature Bracelet multiple times, BUT you haven't seen mine![emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> I wanted the large size because I'm wearing it on my right wrist and I like lots of movement.  Initially I thought it would be a long wait since it had to be ordered from Paris.
> Somehow, my SA, who is "Pure VCA Magic", managed to have it for me in two weeks! I love it!
> I ordered the Perlee Signature Ring in January and it still is not here, so I was totally amazed that my bracelet arrived so quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009622
> View attachment 3009623




Congrats I love this bracelet too!!


----------



## shadowgirl

Congratulations everyone on your new pieces. 

Any VCA experts tell me how many inches will VCA add for free in the US? Is it different in France or is it the equivalent in cm?


----------



## PennyD2911

shadowgirl said:


> Congratulations everyone on your new pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> Any VCA experts tell me how many inches will VCA add for free in the US? Is it different in France or is it the equivalent in cm?




Up to two inches in U.S.


----------



## Hermesaholic

I'll take two said:


> I love my rose gold Magic pave pendant so much I have decided to order one in white gold .
> This means that I can now consider having the large motif ( which I have been wearing as a pendant ) put back onto my bracelet . As some of you know I have had issues with the bracelet because the weight of the large motif always pulled the fastener to the top .
> To get round this I am thinking of having it inserted inline ( like on the long Magic necklace ) .
> This would mean the motifs would be closer together (less links inbetween )
> It should also help to stop the motifs flipping all the time .
> What ever I decide it could always be put back to its original design at any time so I don't feel I need to worry about future value and in any event I can't imagine ever selling it .
> What do you ladies think ? Good or bad idea ? TIA &#128516;
> This pic shows what I don't like about it as is .


Stunning. Real quality jewelry like VCA should be played with and adapted. That is true style!!  Value.....?  Can always be put back together


----------



## hermes_fan

I believe it's 2 inches or the equivalent, but make sure you verify how you want it added. When my mop 10 motif was lengthened in ny they added equal spacing between motifs. When I ordered an onyx 10 motif from London and requested the lengthening I assumed they would use the same method. However when I picked it up I saw they added it to the ends which I didn't want as I like the option of adding my bracelet. So do decide ahead of time which you prefer and ensure they will accommodate you. (My fabulous London SA had them redo my lengthening the way I wanted so it was all good)


----------



## shadowgirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Up to two inches in U.S.



Thank you!


----------



## shadowgirl

hermes_fan said:


> I believe it's 2 inches or the equivalent, but make sure you verify how you want it added. When my mop 10 motif was lengthened in ny they added equal spacing between motifs. When I ordered an onyx 10 motif from London and requested the lengthening I assumed they would use the same method. However when I picked it up I saw they added it to the ends which I didn't want as I like the option of adding my bracelet. So do decide ahead of time which you prefer and ensure they will accommodate you. (My fabulous London SA had them redo my lengthening the way I wanted so it was all good)



Thank you!


----------



## I'll take two

Hermesaholic said:


> Stunning. Real quality jewelry like VCA should be played with and adapted. That is true style!!  Value.....?  Can always be put back together


Thanks for your opinion 
It is difficult to decide but Unless I was prepared to accept a big loss by reselling altering is the best option .
Diamond pave don't tend to hold value unless they have been held for many years .
Otherwise it would just sit in my jewellery box unworn. If I could turn the clock back I would buy the vintage pave bracelet as the motifs are closer together and the bracelet sits on the wrist much better for me .

I would like to think of it as a bespoke limited edition piece especially as their workshop and director are now involved . 
For me it is no different to ordering a couture dress. I have gone to them with my thoughts and am waiting for them to come up with a design solution that will appeal to me .


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I'll take two said:


> Thanks for your opinion
> It is difficult to decide but Unless I was prepared to accept a big loss by reselling altering is the best option .
> Diamond pave don't tend to hold value unless they have been held for many years .
> Otherwise it would just sit in my jewellery box unworn. If I could turn the clock back I would buy the vintage pave bracelet as the motifs are closer together and the bracelet sits on the wrist much better for me .
> 
> I would like to think of it as a bespoke limited edition piece especially as their workshop and director are now involved .
> For me it is no different to ordering a couture dress. I have gone to them with my thoughts and am waiting for them to come up with a design solution that will appeal to me .



This sounds like a very exciting situation and because VCA is involved, I agree with your position. 
Best of luck. Too much of an investment and too pretty for you not to enjoy your lovely piece.


----------



## I'll take two

texasgirliegirl said:


> This sounds like a very exciting situation and because VCA is involved, I agree with your position.
> Best of luck. Too much of an investment and too pretty for you not to enjoy your lovely piece.



Thanks for your opinion 
I am in London at the moment so was able to meet with my SM again . We have had a play around and established that part of the reason the bracelet doesn't suit me is because it is about 6 to 8  links too large for my wrist .
She showed me the MOP Magic necklace which has the concealed fastener even though it is a great deal cheaper then the Magic pave bracelet .

We are hopeful that we can solve the issue with the removal of some links and the existing fastener removed for a concealed one This solution would not actually alter the design so it is more likely VCA will support this . I often find with VCA that the more your SA is on board the more chance you have of them being helpful and she is of the opinion that they should make all the pave bracelets with the hidden clasp not just mine .
It will be a very interesting to hear what they think in Paris


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I'll take two said:


> Thanks for your opinion
> I am in London at the moment so was able to meet with my SM again . We have had a play around and established that part of the reason the bracelet doesn't suit me is because it is about 6 to 8  links too large for my wrist .
> She showed me the MOP Magic necklace which has the concealed fastener even though it is a great deal cheaper then the Magic pave bracelet .
> 
> We are hopeful that we can solve the issue with the removal of some links and the existing fastener removed for a concealed one This solution would not actually alter the design so it is more likely VCA will support this . I often find with VCA that the more your SA is on board the more chance you have of them being helpful and she is of the opinion that they should make all the pave bracelets with the hidden clasp not just mine .
> It will be a very interesting to hear what they think in Paris



Since these pieces are sold to be added together I wish they would place hidden clasps on all their necklaces.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> since these pieces are sold to be added together i wish they would place hidden clasps on all their necklaces.




+1!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hopingoneday

texasgirliegirl said:


> Since these pieces are sold to be added together I wish they would place hidden clasps on all their necklaces.




I actually asked about this once and Paris since the magic necklace is made with his new class, and was told it could not be done (but no reason given). Annoying as I agree it would make it so much easier to join necklaces together, to say nothing of just looking nicer.


----------



## I'll take two

texasgirliegirl said:


> Since these pieces are sold to be added together I wish they would place hidden clasps on all their necklaces.


I totally agree with you here . The concealed clasp is so much neater .
I would have most of my 20 motif converted to 2 10 motifs if I could .
So much more versatile .
We should all write to Paris and you never know they might just listen


----------



## Hermesaholic

Dear VCA Family

I just purchased a Byzantine Alhambra bracelet in white gold after looking for quite some time. I purchased it on EEKSBAY.  It is so much smaller in scale than I thought it would be. I.e the clover shaped links are quite a bit smaller than a dime. 

 I am wondering if there is a chance it is  fake ...other than the overall size I have no real issues. The quality is fine.  While somewhat light in weight it is not flimsy. The serial number and stamp look correct.  The EBay item number is 181758622327.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Longchamp

Hermesaholic said:


> Dear VCA Family
> 
> I just purchased a Byzantine Alhambra bracelet in white gold after looking for quite some time. I purchased it on EEKSBAY.  It is so much smaller in scale than I thought it would be. I.e the clover shaped links are quite a bit smaller than a dime.
> 
> I am wondering if there is a chance it is  fake ...other than the overall size I have no real issues. The quality is fine.  While somewhat light in weight it is not flimsy. The serial number and stamp look correct.  The EBay item number is 181758622327.  Any thoughts?



I have Byzantine in the necklace and bracelet. I know two other members that have them also.
I didn't know it was ever made in WG but the provenance of your piece is 2003.
They made pieces for Japan that weren't made for EU or USA. 
It looks so shiny to me for a 12 yo piece, but maybe it was recently polished.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Longchamp said:


> I have Byzantine in the necklace and bracelet. I know two other members that have them also.
> I didn't know it was ever made in WG but the provenance of your piece is 2003.
> They made pieces for Japan that weren't made for EU or USA.
> It looks so shiny to me for a 12 yo piece, but maybe it was recently polished.


Interesting. Thanks. Is there any chance you could measure your links?  I am trying to find out if this bracelet is the same size as the others I have seen pictured.  I do know for a fact that it was made in white gold here is the USA. I know because I was offered the necklace on a couple occasions over the phone.....when I would call various stores looking for the bracelet.  

It is very shiny but up close there are  little marks here and there. Probably polished.


----------



## sbelle

Hermesaholic said:


> Dear VCA Family
> 
> I just purchased a Byzantine Alhambra bracelet in white gold after looking for quite some time. I purchased it on EEKSBAY.  It is so much smaller in scale than I thought it would be. I.e the clover shaped links are quite a bit smaller than a dime.
> 
> I am wondering if there is a chance it is  fake ...other than the overall size I have no real issues. The quality is fine.  While somewhat light in weight it is not flimsy. The serial number and stamp look correct.  The EBay item number is 181758622327.  Any thoughts?



I also have some Byzantine pieces-- the white gold and yellow gold long necklaces and a white gold bracelet , all purchased from VCA right before the line was "rested".  I am in no way an expert but the pictures look good to me and the size sounds correct .


----------



## Longchamp

I was just going to say that I remembered you had the WG!! .


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> I was just going to say that I remembered you had the WG!! .



I thought you'd remember *Longchamp*!!





I took a picture of my wg bracelet (attached to the long necklace ) with a vintage alhambra necklace and a dime.


----------



## Hermesaholic

sbelle said:


> I thought you'd remember Longchamp!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a picture of my wg necklace (attached to the long necklace ) with a vintage alhambra necklace and a dime.
> 
> View attachment 3014701


Wow. I love the Byzantine long!!!  Super chic. I want a necklace now!  I had never seen it in person or not in recent enough memory to recall but the size is definitely right compared to the vintage Alhambra no the dime. Thanks so much!!  As a note,  I paid 4200. I think that's nuts for this but on the other hand the three motif byzantine that VCA still makes is 2800 and they simply aren't that readily available.


----------



## sbelle

Hermesaholic said:


> Wow. I love the Byzantine long!!!  Super chic. I want a necklace now!



Some of you "old-timers" already know the story about my wg long byzantine necklace,  so please feel free to skip this post.  For the others who don't, I thought I'd share!

I decided I wanted a wg long byzantine necklace after I had purchased two short yg byzantine necklaces.  I didn't know at the time that VCA was in the process of "resting" the design and there weren't any long wg necklaces available in the US.  
When I found out that there weren't any available, that made me want it that much more.      I asked NM if they could help me.  

NM asked VCA to make a long wg one for me and VCA agreed.  Sadly, somewhere in the process there was a lack of clarity and VCA produced a different necklace.  The design we are discussing here is really called "*byzantine alhambra*".  There is another design called "*byzantine*" that was sold in Europe at the time.   The "byzantine" may have been sold in the US at one time but it wasn't sold in the US at the time I made my request.

The below picture compares my byzantine alhambra bracelet to the byzantine necklace that was made for me in error







So although I sent exact pictures of the byzantine alhambra necklace that I wanted along with my request to NM, VCA ended up producing a "byzantine" necklace - which includes only the oval pieces and not the clover pieces.  Although it was a lovely design, I already owned a wg byzantine alhambra bracelet and intended to attach it to the necklace and the different design wouldn't work for me.

In the end NM took the wrong necklace back and had VCA produce the correct one.  When I received the correct  byzantine alhambra I was told that VCA told NM that they would not make any more of them and not to ask again.     




Hermesaholic said:


> As a note,  *I paid 4200*. I think that's nuts for this but on the other hand the three motif byzantine that VCA still makes is 2800 and they simply aren't that readily available.



I actually don't think that is a bad price.  I bought my bracelet in January 2011 for $3,600 before tax--with tax it was almost $3,900.  If the bracelet was still available from VCA it would have gone through several price increases over the past 4 1/2 years and would be more than what you paid.

I don't watch EBay for VCA but I do elsewhere and the byzantine alhambra rarely pops up.  You never know, but I think you could have waited a long time to find another bracelet.


----------



## Hermesaholic

sbelle said:


> Some of you "old-timers" already know the story about my wg long byzantine necklace,  so please feel free to skip this post.  For the others who don't, I thought I'd share!
> 
> I decided I wanted a wg long byzantine necklace after I had purchased two short yg byzantine necklaces.  I didn't know at the time that VCA was in the process of "resting" the design and there weren't any long wg necklaces available in the US.
> When I found out that there weren't any available, that made me want it that much more.      I asked NM if they could help me.
> 
> NM asked VCA to make a long wg one for me and VCA agreed.  Sadly, somewhere in the process there was a lack of clarity and VCA produced a different necklace.  The design we are discussing here is really called "*byzantine alhambra*".  There is another design called "*byzantine*" that was sold in Europe at the time.   The "byzantine" may have been sold in the US at one time but it wasn't sold in the US at the time I made my request.
> 
> The below picture compares my byzantine alhambra bracelet to the byzantine necklace that was made for me in error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So although I sent exact pictures of the byzantine alhambra necklace that I wanted along with my request to NM, VCA ended up producing a "byzantine" necklace - which includes only the oval pieces and not the clover pieces.  Although it was a lovely design, I already owned a wg byzantine alhambra bracelet and intended to attach it to the necklace and the different design wouldn't work for me.
> 
> In the end NM took the wrong necklace back and had VCA produce the correct one.  When I received the correct  byzantine alhambra I was told that VCA told NM that they would not make any more of them and not to ask again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually don't think that is a bad price.  I bought my bracelet in January 2011 for $3,600 before tax--with tax it was almost $3,900.  If the bracelet was still available from VCA it would have gone through several price increases over the past 4 1/2 years and would be more than what you paid.
> 
> I don't watch EBay for VCA but I do elsewhere and the byzantine alhambra rarely pops up.  You never know, but I think you could have waited a long time to find another bracelet.


Thanks. What a great story!  This is why I love this place....hugs to all!


----------



## Hermesaholic

My bracelet with my watch...


----------



## Mutiny

Hermesaholic said:


> My bracelet with my watch...



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; so gorgeous!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hermesaholic said:


> My bracelet with my watch...



So pretty!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> So pretty!!


Thanks so much. I love this piece more than any of my VCA.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hermesaholic said:


> Thanks so much. I love this piece more than any of my VCA.




...should put a collection pic in the collection thread.... [emoji6]


----------



## Hermesaholic

BBC said:


> ...should put a collection pic in the collection thread.... [emoji6]


I all work on it!!


----------



## Audrey_S

Hermesaholic said:


> My bracelet with my watch...




Breathtaking!  That watch !!


----------



## hbr

Hi everyone!  I'm new to the VCA forum and wanted to know if any of you have any Alhambra pieces in Malechite?  I'm considering the 5 motif bracelet and would love some input!  Also, for those experts- when did VCA come out with the Malechite version?  I've found a bracelet through a reseller that is from the 80's. Thank you!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hbr said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm new to the VCA forum and wanted to know if any of you have any Alhambra pieces in Malechite?  I'm considering the 5 motif bracelet and would love some input!  Also, for those experts- when did VCA come out with the Malechite version?  I've found a bracelet through a reseller that is from the 80's. Thank you!



I've got several pieces. A limited edition necklace, two ten motif necklaces and the earrings.  Vca did offer malachite before...princess Grace had a 20 motif. I thought it was first introduced in the 70's but could have still been in production during the 80's. Just be sure that the reseller is reputable.


----------



## hbr

texasgirliegirl said:


> I've got several pieces. A limited edition necklace, two ten motif necklaces and the earrings.  Vca did offer malachite before...princess Grace had a 20 motif. I thought it was first introduced in the 70's but could have still been in production during the 80's. Just be sure that the reseller is reputable.




Thank you!!  I've found a reseller in NY but I'm in CA. Have you heard of Yafa Signed Jewels?


----------



## hopingoneday

hbr said:


> Thank you!!  I've found a reseller in NY but I'm in CA. Have you heard of Yafa Signed Jewels?




Yes, I have bought retired pieces through Yafa and they are reputable. The owner is named Maurice and I've also dealt with a woman named Liesl. They were very responsive to my requests for authentication (although I had to pay VCA to authenticate). If I bought from them again I would probably not bother to authenticate   they have been in the business a long time and are well known. Another dealer with a good reputation in NYC is Alice Kwartler.


----------



## sbelle

hbr said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm new to the VCA forum and wanted to know if any of you have any Alhambra pieces in Malechite?  I'm considering the 5 motif bracelet and would love some input!  Also, for those experts- when did VCA come out with the Malechite version?  I've found a bracelet through a reseller that is from the 80's. Thank you!



I have a pair of VCA super size malachite earrings that are from that time period.





hbr said:


> Thank you!!  I've found a reseller in NY but I'm in CA. Have you heard of Yafa Signed Jewels?



I have bought from them also and have been to the store in NYC.  My experience was good.


----------



## elizabethtwrs

hopingoneday said:


> Yes, I have bought retired pieces through Yafa and they are reputable. The owner is named Maurice and I've also dealt with a woman named Liesl. They were very responsive to my requests for authentication (although I had to pay VCA to authenticate). If I bought from them again I would probably not bother to authenticate   they have been in the business a long time and are well known. Another dealer with a good reputation in NYC is Alice Kwartler.




I didn't know you could pay vca to authenticate. Would you be able to share how much is the authentication service?


----------



## hbr

hopingoneday said:


> Yes, I have bought retired pieces through Yafa and they are reputable. The owner is named Maurice and I've also dealt with a woman named Liesl. They were very responsive to my requests for authentication (although I had to pay VCA to authenticate). If I bought from them again I would probably not bother to authenticate   they have been in the business a long time and are well known. Another dealer with a good reputation in NYC is Alice Kwartler.







sbelle said:


> I have a pair of VCA super size malachite earrings that are from that time period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have bought from them also and have been to the store in NYC.  My experience was good.




Thank you both so much!  You've been very helpful!  [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## hopingoneday

elizabethtwrs said:


> I didn't know you could pay vca to authenticate. Would you be able to share how much is the authentication service?




Sure! I can only speak to the process in the USA; it might work differently elsewhere. It's expensive (currently $1,200) and it can take up to three months (!!) during the holiday season. They give you a laminated letter of authenticity which specifies that the authentication is based on visual inspection.


----------



## birkin10600

Hermesaholic said:


> My bracelet with my watch...



Oh my goodness! These are very beautiful, stunning VCA pieces! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## hopingoneday

Hermesaholic said:


> My bracelet with my watch...




Wow  I am away from home and in a spot with very poor Internet, so have not been able to view this photo for some reason until now. Your watch and the bracelet are absolutely drop dead gorgeous. You must get so many compliments on them. They are unusual pieces too, things you don't see every day. You're so lucky!


----------



## Hermesaholic

birkin10600 said:


> Oh my goodness! These are very beautiful, stunning VCA pieces! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


Thanks !!!


----------



## VCAforever

Hermesaholic said:


> My bracelet with my watch...


Both are so beautiful, just love the way the diamonds shine on the watch, fab picture!


----------



## Florasun

Wow! What a process; it must have taken ages - but aren't you glad you did it! Thank you for the information. 
I wonder why they no longer make it?



sbelle said:


> Some of you "old-timers" already know the story about my wg long byzantine necklace,  so please feel free to skip this post.  For the others who don't, I thought I'd share!
> 
> I decided I wanted a wg long byzantine necklace after I had purchased two short yg byzantine necklaces.  I didn't know at the time that VCA was in the process of "resting" the design and there weren't any long wg necklaces available in the US.
> When I found out that there weren't any available, that made me want it that much more.      I asked NM if they could help me.
> 
> NM asked VCA to make a long wg one for me and VCA agreed.  Sadly, somewhere in the process there was a lack of clarity and VCA produced a different necklace.  The design we are discussing here is really called "*byzantine alhambra*".  There is another design called "*byzantine*" that was sold in Europe at the time.   The "byzantine" may have been sold in the US at one time but it wasn't sold in the US at the time I made my request.
> 
> The below picture compares my byzantine alhambra bracelet to the byzantine necklace that was made for me in error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So although I sent exact pictures of the byzantine alhambra necklace that I wanted along with my request to NM, VCA ended up producing a "byzantine" necklace - which includes only the oval pieces and not the clover pieces.  Although it was a lovely design, I already owned a wg byzantine alhambra bracelet and intended to attach it to the necklace and the different design wouldn't work for me.
> 
> In the end NM took the wrong necklace back and had VCA produce the correct one.  When I received the correct  byzantine alhambra I was told that VCA told NM that they would not make any more of them and not to ask again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually don't think that is a bad price.  I bought my bracelet in January 2011 for $3,600 before tax--with tax it was almost $3,900.  If the bracelet was still available from VCA it would have gone through several price increases over the past 4 1/2 years and would be more than what you paid.
> 
> I don't watch EBay for VCA but I do elsewhere and the byzantine alhambra rarely pops up.  You never know, but I think you could have waited a long time to find another bracelet.


----------



## Florasun

Hermesaholic said:


> My bracelet with my watch...



Your set is beautiful!


----------



## leechiyong

Just picked up my first VCA piece!  Sweet Alhambra in pink gold.


----------



## Hermesaholic

VCAforever said:


> Both are so beautiful, just love the way the diamonds shine on the watch, fab picture!


Thanks. I am a VCA diamond nut. This watch is the most elegant and understated yet sparkly at the same time.


----------



## hopingoneday

leechiyong said:


> Just picked up my first VCA piece!  Sweet Alhambra in pink gold.




Beautiful and practical choice dear!


----------



## leechiyong

hopingoneday said:


> Beautiful and practical choice dear!



Thank you!  I love how dainty it is.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

leechiyong said:


> Just picked up my first VCA piece!  Sweet Alhambra in pink gold.



Congrats!!! It is very pretty


----------



## PennyD2911

leechiyong said:


> Just picked up my first VCA piece!  Sweet Alhambra in pink gold.




Congrats!


----------



## leechiyong

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> Congrats!!! It is very pretty





PennyD2911 said:


> Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

leechiyong said:


> Just picked up my first VCA piece!  Sweet Alhambra in pink gold.



Pretty!


----------



## VCAforever

leechiyong said:


> Just picked up my first VCA piece!  Sweet Alhambra in pink gold.


Looks very pretty just love pink gold. First of many! :smile1


----------



## leechiyong

texasgirliegirl said:


> Pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## leechiyong

VCAforever said:


> Looks very pretty just love pink gold. First of many! :smile1



Thanks!  Definitely will not be my last.  At least I don't live near a store to be constantly tempted.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

leechiyong said:


> Thanks!  Definitely will not be my last.  At least I don't live near a store to be constantly tempted.



All you need is this thread to be constantly tempted &#128521;


----------



## leechiyong

texasgirliegirl said:


> All you need is this thread to be constantly tempted &#128521;



Lol!  So true, so true.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Do you find that your favorite pieces change with time?
For example, after collecting several vintage alhambra necklaces I found that I tended to wear the onyx 80% of the time even though I have other pieces that are more coveted ( turquoise , LE letterwood) or colorful ( malachite, carnelian, TE). I regretted the white mop because I just found it rather uninteresting. I bought it years ago when I first fell in love with VCA because I assumed it was a great basic. 
Lately I have rediscovered the white MOP and I absolutely &#10084;&#65039; it. 
Sometimes it's nice to shop your own collection and discover a newfound appreciation for pieces you already have. &#127800;
Anybody else feel this way about any pieces in your collection??


----------



## hermes_fan

Absolutely! All of my pieces are YG and I hadn't worn my modern pave pendant and matching earrings for awhile but now I love them! I just had to have the malachite pendant and bracelet but I haven't worn it in months! I must admit that the onyx remains my most go to piece!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hermes_fan said:


> Absolutely! All of my pieces are YG and I hadn't worn my modern pave pendant and matching earrings for awhile but now I love them! I just had to have the malachite pendant and bracelet but I haven't worn it in months! I must admit that the onyx remains my most go to piece!



I felt that way about my malachite pieces too. &#128521;


----------



## MYH

sbelle said:


> Some of you "old-timers" already know the story about my wg long byzantine necklace,  so please feel free to skip this post.  For the others who don't, I thought I'd share!
> 
> I decided I wanted a wg long byzantine necklace after I had purchased two short yg byzantine necklaces.  I didn't know at the time that VCA was in the process of "resting" the design and there weren't any long wg necklaces available in the US.
> When I found out that there weren't any available, that made me want it that much more.      I asked NM if they could help me.
> 
> NM asked VCA to make a long wg one for me and VCA agreed.  Sadly, somewhere in the process there was a lack of clarity and VCA produced a different necklace.  The design we are discussing here is really called "*byzantine alhambra*".  There is another design called "*byzantine*" that was sold in Europe at the time.   The "byzantine" may have been sold in the US at one time but it wasn't sold in the US at the time I made my request.
> 
> The below picture compares my byzantine alhambra bracelet to the byzantine necklace that was made for me in error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So although I sent exact pictures of the byzantine alhambra necklace that I wanted along with my request to NM, VCA ended up producing a "byzantine" necklace - which includes only the oval pieces and not the clover pieces.  Although it was a lovely design, I already owned a wg byzantine alhambra bracelet and intended to attach it to the necklace and the different design wouldn't work for me.
> 
> In the end NM took the wrong necklace back and had VCA produce the correct one.  When I received the correct  byzantine alhambra I was told that VCA told NM that they would not make any more of them and not to ask again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually don't think that is a bad price.  I bought my bracelet in January 2011 for $3,600 before tax--with tax it was almost $3,900.  If the bracelet was still available from VCA it would have gone through several price increases over the past 4 1/2 years and would be more than what you paid.
> 
> I don't watch EBay for VCA but I do elsewhere and the byzantine alhambra rarely pops up.  You never know, but I think you could have waited a long time to find another bracelet.


SBelle - I'm in stitches over here reading the story about your byzantine mixup! Thanks for sharing! You must be "famous" amongst the craftsman at some workshop in France.


----------



## MyDogTink

Can you ladies please give your opinions? I follow this thread and try to learn be following your decisions and posts. I only have one VCA piece - the magic MOP/ WG ( not the recently released magic pendant). I want a 10 motif but get sidetracked and buy other jewelry which is honestly because I can't pick a stone for the 10 motif. I'm blonde and love turquoise on blondes but am concerned of its versatility. I know MOP is versatile but it doesn't excite me since I have the magic pendant. I think onyx may be a bit harsh for my coloring despite the fact that I wear so much black and gray. Would love to get your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MyDogTink said:


> Can you ladies please give your opinions? I follow this thread and try to learn be following your decisions and posts. I only have one VCA piece - the magic MOP/ WG ( not the recently released magic pendant). I want a 10 motif but get sidetracked and buy other jewelry which is honestly because I can't pick a stone for the 10 motif. I'm blonde and love turquoise on blondes but am concerned of its versatility. I know MOP is versatile but it doesn't excite me since I have the magic pendant. I think onyx may be a bit harsh for my coloring despite the fact that I wear so much black and gray. Would love to get your thoughts. Thanks!



I'm fair skinned with blue eyes and blondish hair. 
Have you considered all yg or tigers eye? TE is gorgeous on very fair haired individuals. For color you might have difficulty finding turquoise right now but what about carnelian or malachite?
As for onyx, I never would have imagined how much I wear mine but I really do. Line you I wear a lot of black and gray. 
Can you go try on several options?


----------



## MyDogTink

texasgirliegirl said:


> I'm fair skinned with blue eyes and blondish hair.
> 
> Have you considered all yg or tigers eye? TE is gorgeous on very fair haired individuals. For color you might have difficulty finding turquoise right now but what about carnelian or malachite?
> 
> As for onyx, I never would have imagined how much I wear mine but I really do. Line you I wear a lot of black and gray.
> 
> Can you go try on several options?




Thank you. Yes, I am close to a boutique so I can go and try on several items. Do they usually have a lot of the options available. I have a Judith Ripka long carnelian necklace and earrings so I wouldn't want to repeat the stone despite being so partial to it. I have thought about tigers eye and think that could work. I do have a feeling that onyx may be the safe choice. Thank you.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MyDogTink said:


> Thank you. Yes, I am close to a boutique so I can go and try on several items. Do they usually have a lot of the options available. I have a Judith Ripka long carnelian necklace and earrings so I wouldn't want to repeat the stone despite being so partial to it. I have thought about tigers eye and think that could work. I do have a feeling that onyx may be the safe choice. Thank you.


Please do try tigers eye. It's so beautiful and is a softer looking option than onyx.


----------



## hopingoneday

texasgirliegirl said:


> I'm fair skinned with blue eyes and blondish hair.
> Have you considered all yg or tigers eye? TE is gorgeous on very fair haired individuals. For color you might have difficulty finding turquoise right now but what about carnelian or malachite?
> As for onyx, I never would have imagined how much I wear mine but I really do. Line you I wear a lot of black and gray.
> Can you go try on several options?


Agree with TGG's suggestions, as always.  My first 10-motif was the all YG and it is very easy to wear because it's SO sturdy (and it goes with everything).  I've worn it at the beach, in the pool - and don't fret about sunscreen on it.  A true workhorse.  I love the tigers' eye on blonds too (but don't have it... yet) and it might look really lovely layered with your Judith Ripka necklace if they would work together stylistically? TE and Carnelian are a dream together.

I have the onyx and don't wear it quite as often as I would have thought although I'm still very happy with it.  If I am looking washed out (I'm also quite pale and blond) then it's too severe on me.  Depends on how much sleep I've gotten... and how much makeup I have on, LOL!


----------



## MyDogTink

texasgirliegirl said:


> Please do try tigers eye. It's so beautiful and is a softer looking option than onyx.







hopingoneday said:


> Agree with TGG's suggestions, as always.  My first 10-motif was the all YG and it is very easy to wear because it's SO sturdy (and it goes with everything).  I've worn it at the beach, in the pool - and don't fret about sunscreen on it.  A true workhorse.  I love the tigers' eye on blonds too (but don't have it... yet) and it might look really lovely layered with your Judith Ripka necklace if they would work together stylistically? TE and Carnelian are a dream together.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the onyx and don't wear it quite as often as I would have thought although I'm still very happy with it.  If I am looking washed out (I'm also quite pale and blond) then it's too severe on me.  Depends on how much sleep I've gotten... and how much makeup I have on, LOL!




You are both gems! I was researching with my mom last night and we both are leaning to the tiger's eye. She said it reminds her of tortoise shell and thinks blondes wear the color well.

Hoping- that's a great suggestion to pair it with my Ripka cornelian. I notice VCA mixes their tiger's eye and cornelian stones in certain styles. 

Ladies, thanks very much.


----------



## hopingoneday

MyDogTink said:


> You are both gems! I was researching with my mom last night and we both are leaning to the tiger's eye. She said it reminds her of tortoise shell and thinks blondes wear the color well.
> 
> Hoping- that's a great suggestion to pair it with my Ripka cornelian. I notice VCA mixes their tiger's eye and cornelian stones in certain styles.
> 
> Ladies, thanks very much.




Have fun choosing! Such a great pleasure to shop VCA


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MyDogTink said:


> You are both gems! I was researching with my mom last night and we both are leaning to the tiger's eye. She said it reminds her of tortoise shell and thinks blondes wear the color well.
> 
> Hoping- that's a great suggestion to pair it with my Ripka cornelian. I notice VCA mixes their tiger's eye and cornelian stones in certain styles.
> 
> Ladies, thanks very much.



I'm so glad that you are open to tigers eye. It's very sophisticated and sometimes gets overlooked since people tend to go for white mop, yg or onyx first. It's more something a collector might have and I like it that you never see fakes.  One of the national VCA reps wears a single TE motif all the time. Even one clover has lovely impact. &#128149;
I first saw TE at Neimans and could not get that 20 motif out of my head.  I purchased a ten motif and several months later another ten motif in order to have both short and long options. 
TE looks really beautiful and unexpected layered as well. Carnelian is a given as VCA creates pieces mixing both stones but TE also looks great with turquoise, white mop, onyx and malachite. There a few of my photos posted here showing few of these combinations. 
Good luck deciding. You are fortunate to live close to a boutique. 
Consider calling ahead so they have time to get in all the options you are considering and don't be surprised if you change your mind &#128521;. It's all part of the fun.


----------



## MyDogTink

hopingoneday said:


> Have fun choosing! Such a great pleasure to shop VCA







texasgirliegirl said:


> I'm so glad that you are open to tigers eye. It's very sophisticated and sometimes gets overlooked since people tend to go for white mop, yg or onyx first. It's more something a collector might have and I like it that you never see fakes.  One of the national VCA reps wears a single TE motif all the time. Even one clover has lovely impact. &#128149;
> 
> I first saw TE at Neimans and could not get that 20 motif out of my head.  I purchased a ten motif and several months later another ten motif in order to have both short and long options.
> 
> TE looks really beautiful and unexpected layered as well. Carnelian is a given as VCA creates pieces mixing both stones but TE also looks great with turquoise, white mop, onyx and malachite. There a few of my photos posted here showing few of these combinations.
> 
> Good luck deciding. You are fortunate to live close to a boutique.
> 
> Consider calling ahead so they have time to get in all the options you are considering and don't be surprised if you change your mind &#128521;. It's all part of the fun.




Thank you both for taking the time to give your opinions. I will call the boutique before I visit. It's the same one my husband purchased my magic pendant from.

I don't comment in the forums much but I am always a following. You ladies have beautiful collections and exquisite taste. And TGG - you must be such a fun mom to your daughters!


----------



## kimber418

Hermesaholic said:


> My bracelet with my watch...


Your watch and bracelet are beautiful!


----------



## Hermesaholic

kimber418 said:


> Your watch and bracelet are beautiful!


Thanks so much!


----------



## expatwife

Hi ladies,
I got frivole large earrings and a ring last time I was in Paris. Now, we are planning another trip for October, and I'd like to add to my small vca collection. I'm seriously considering a yellow gold 10-motif necklace.
However, I also came across this necklace on the website. Went through this thread and couldn't find anything on it. Is there a reason? Is it not popular?
Also, is there anything that is available only in Paris, special edition for Paris?

Thanks a lot! I highly value your opinions!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

expatwife said:


> Hi ladies,
> I got frivole large earrings and a ring last time I was in Paris. Now, we are planning another trip for October, and I'd like to add to my small vca collection. I'm seriously considering a yellow gold 10-motif necklace.
> However, I also came across this necklace on the website. Went through this thread and couldn't find anything on it. Is there a reason? Is it not popular?
> Also, is there anything that is available only in Paris, special edition for Paris?
> 
> Thanks a lot! I highly value your opinions!
> 
> View attachment 3023225



I am planning on adding this piece next to my collection. I already have a 20 motif mop and a 10 motif onyx- when i was in the boutique i was wearing my 20 motif mop and my SA tried this necklace on me and i fell in love! It looks so striking together! I wanted to buy it right then and there but i got my malachite 3 motif ear clips instead. Its a stunning piece i think you would love it


----------



## texasgirliegirl

expatwife said:


> Hi ladies,
> I got frivole large earrings and a ring last time I was in Paris. Now, we are planning another trip for October, and I'd like to add to my small vca collection. I'm seriously considering a yellow gold 10-motif necklace.
> However, I also came across this necklace on the website. Went through this thread and couldn't find anything on it. Is there a reason? Is it not popular?
> Also, is there anything that is available only in Paris, special edition for Paris?
> 
> Thanks a lot! I highly value your opinions!
> 
> View attachment 3023225



It's very pretty. I suppose it's not quite as popular as the regular 10 or 20 motifs from the vintage alhambra collection because it's more of a special occasion piece. Striking though. 
In Paris you can get the Sevres porcelain, exclusive to Paris. It's a beautiful deep lapis blue shade.


----------



## leechiyong

texasgirliegirl said:


> It's very pretty. I suppose it's not quite as popular as the regular 10 or 20 motifs from the vintage alhambra collection because it's more of a special occasion piece. Striking though.
> In Paris you can get the Sevres porcelain, exclusive to Paris. It's a beautiful deep lapis blue shade.



I looked up the Sevres porcelain.  What a regal blue!  I think that'd be a lovely piece to commemorate a trip to Paris.


----------



## barbie444

Hi Everyone,
What's the VAT return if i purchase in Paris?


----------



## hopingoneday

barbie444 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> What's the VAT return if i purchase in Paris?


12% for purchases above 250eu in purchases made in one store on one day.  VCA and the other jewelry houses will offer a greater refund (more like 17%) on large purchases of appx 60,000eu and up.


----------



## barbie444

Thanks Im planning on getting an Alhambra earrings and maybe a pendent 


hopingoneday said:


> 12% for purchases above 250eu in purchases made in one store on one day.  VCA and the other jewelry houses will offer a greater refund (more like 17%) on large purchases of appx 60,000eu and up.


----------



## expatwife

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> I am planning on adding this piece next to my collection. I already have a 20 motif mop and a 10 motif onyx- when i was in the boutique i was wearing my 20 motif mop and my SA tried this necklace on me and i fell in love! It looks so striking together! I wanted to buy it right then and there but i got my malachite 3 motif ear clips instead. Its a stunning piece i think you would love it




Thank you! Your collection sounds lovely! I'd love to try it on, I think it's stunning.


----------



## expatwife

texasgirliegirl said:


> It's very pretty. I suppose it's not quite as popular as the regular 10 or 20 motifs from the vintage alhambra collection because it's more of a special occasion piece. Striking though.
> 
> In Paris you can get the Sevres porcelain, exclusive to Paris. It's a beautiful deep lapis blue shade.




Thank you, I think I saw a picture of it in this thread. What pieces are offered in porcelain and is it in every store in Paris? 
I'm so excited.
It truly is a slippery slope...[emoji23]


----------



## expatwife

leechiyong said:


> I looked up the Sevres porcelain.  What a regal blue!  I think that'd be a lovely piece to commemorate a trip to Paris.




It might work perfectly for me as I'm in jeans all the time. Thank you!


----------



## hopingoneday

expatwife said:


> It might work perfectly for me as I'm in jeans all the time. Thank you!




It looks amazing with jeans and a white shirt! The blue is very vibrant and it really pops.


----------



## leechiyong

expatwife said:


> It might work perfectly for me as I'm in jeans all the time. Thank you!


The pink is beautiful too.  I love pink.  I can't exactly justify a trip to Paris only for a necklace, right?  

Regardless of what you select, enjoy your trip in October and I can't wait to see your purchases from there.


----------



## expatwife

leechiyong said:


> The pink is beautiful too.  I love pink.  I can't exactly justify a trip to Paris only for a necklace, right?
> 
> Regardless of what you select, enjoy your trip in October and I can't wait to see your purchases from there.





Sorry, is there pink as well? Any pictures?

Yes, I'd have a hard time justifying a trip for a necklace. My DH has business in London, and this will be the extension of it [emoji3]


----------



## leechiyong

expatwife said:


> Sorry, is there pink as well? Any pictures?
> 
> Yes, I'd have a hard time justifying a trip for a necklace. My DH has business in London, and this will be the extension of it [emoji3]



I'd love to go to Paris regardless, but I digress.

From what I understand, there's a pink that's made too.  Not sure its availability, but it's a raspberry color.  

Picture by way of Jewels du Jour from VCA's site:


----------



## hopingoneday

expatwife said:


> Sorry, is there pink as well? Any pictures?
> 
> Yes, I'd have a hard time justifying a trip for a necklace. My DH has business in London, and this will be the extension of it [emoji3]




Pink is not offered at this time. It was a limited edition produced in conjunction with the VCA retrospective in 2012, and once it sold out that was it. We are told there will be a light pink holiday pendant with a diamond in the center this fall. 

Having seen the limited edition in person in 2012, it looked almost identical to Carnelian. I could not tell the difference in artificial light, only in sunlight.


----------



## expatwife

leechiyong said:


> I'd love to go to Paris regardless, but I digress.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I understand, there's a pink that's made too.  Not sure its availability, but it's a raspberry color.
> 
> 
> 
> Picture by way of Jewels du Jour from VCA's site:




Oh that's so pretty! Too bad not available anymore, although not sure it would be practical anyway. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## expatwife

hopingoneday said:


> Pink is not offered at this time. It was a limited edition produced in conjunction with the VCA retrospective in 2012, and once it sold out that was it. We are told there will be a light pink holiday pendant with a diamond in the center this fall.
> 
> Having seen the limited edition in person in 2012, it looked almost identical to Carnelian. I could not tell the difference in artificial light, only in sunlight.




Thanks for the info!


----------



## valnsw

barbie444 said:


> Thanks Im planning on getting an Alhambra earrings and maybe a pendent





hopingoneday said:


> 12% for purchases above 250eu in purchases made in one store on one day.  VCA and the other jewelry houses will offer a greater refund (more like 17%) on large purchases of appx 60,000eu and up.



Further to that, if u are using your credit card to pay,  u need to factor in another 1-2% admin / processing fee and the difference in exchange rate on day of transaction and when the VAT claim gets processed. I typically get back around 10% VAT after all these. 

I did not enquire about VCA or jewelry house, but when I was at Printemps Haussmann two years ago, the SA told me for purchases (cam be combined) 15K euro and above, the VAT claim is around 14% vs 12% for that below 15K euro.


----------



## perleegirl

Question! My sister is in Paris, and is considering her first VCA purchase ever! She walked into the Vendome store, and was immediately a new fan. I am trying to guide her in her selection. Any suggestions for a very wearable starter piece, around $5,000.?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

perleegirl said:


> Question! My sister is in Paris, and is considering her first VCA purchase ever! She walked into the Vendome store, and was immediately a new fan. I am trying to guide her in her selection. Any suggestions for a very wearable starter piece, around $5,000.?



What about the special blue Sevres porcelain pendant that is exclusive to the vendome ??


----------



## Notorious Pink

perleegirl said:


> Question! My sister is in Paris, and is considering her first VCA purchase ever! She walked into the Vendome store, and was immediately a new fan. I am trying to guide her in her selection. Any suggestions for a very wearable starter piece, around $5,000.?




What types of pieces does she like the best? I will usually go for earrings or a necklace first, but my dearest friend always starts with bracelets. At that price you have so many great options in the vintage alhambra line; earclips, a pendant, a bracelet.



texasgirliegirl said:


> What about the special blue Sevres porcelain pendant that is exclusive to the vendome ??




Any idea how much that costs?


----------



## hermes_fan

Am I imagining it or has activity really dropped on this thread? Is there another thread as well?


----------



## perleegirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> What about the special blue Sevres porcelain pendant that is exclusive to the vendome ??







BBC said:


> What types of pieces does she like the best? I will usually go for earrings or a necklace first, but my dearest friend always starts with bracelets. At that price you have so many great options in the vintage alhambra line; earclips, a pendant, a bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea how much that costs?




Thanks! She ended up getting the Vintage Y/G diamond pendant. I think she caught the VCA fever, so I have a feeling that the matching pave earrings will be next.


----------



## PennyD2911

hermes_fan said:


> Am I imagining it or has activity really dropped on this thread? Is there another thread as well?




A VCA subforum was recently added in the Jewelry Forum.


----------



## HeidiDavis

texasgirliegirl said:


> What about the special blue Sevres porcelain pendant that is exclusive to the vendome ??


 
How much is this piece, just out of curiosity?


----------



## perleegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> A VCA subforum was recently added in the Jewelry Forum.



Which one is that? How do I find it?


----------



## goldengirl123

perleegirl said:


> Question! My sister is in Paris, and is considering her first VCA purchase ever! She walked into the Vendome store, and was immediately a new fan. I am trying to guide her in her selection. Any suggestions for a very wearable starter piece, around $5,000.?



I love my small YG frivole earrings.  I wear them almost daily and think they go with everything from jeans to suits.


----------



## PennyD2911

perleegirl said:


> Which one is that? How do I find it?




You choose Jewelry from the main forum list and you will see 3 sub forums under Jewelry. One is the VCA forum.


----------



## Nieniechu

Hi ladies, I am planning my next purchase. I am choosing  between the wg socrate btf ring and the magic Alhambra pave ring! I love both and I can't decide! Any suggestion would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## barbie444

Does the Magic Alhambra pendant come in Carnelian or all yellow gold? I only see mop on the website.


----------



## hopingoneday

Nieniechu said:


> Hi ladies, I am planning my next purchase. I am choosing  between the wg socrate btf ring and the magic Alhambra pave ring! I love both and I can't decide! Any suggestion would be greatly appreciated!




Oooh, that is a tough decision! Both are extremely beautiful. I have the Socrate ring, although in yellow gold, and I love it, but it is not really an everyday piece for my lifestyle. I do wear it frequently though. For me, I would think that the pave Alhambra ring might be something that could be worn with a greater degree of ease on an every day basis. One other thing to consider, and this is very minor, is that the Socrate ring gets snagged on clothing rather easily, particularly boucle or anything woven. I am careful when I wear it with anything delicate. I don't know if any of that helps, but those are my thoughts.


----------



## wren

Nieniechu said:


> Hi ladies, I am planning my next purchase. I am choosing  between the wg socrate btf ring and the magic Alhambra pave ring! I love both and I can't decide! Any suggestion would be greatly appreciated!


I wear my magic pave daily, even in the shower!  So easy to wear!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

barbie444 said:


> Does the Magic Alhambra pendant come in Carnelian or all yellow gold? I only see mop on the website.




It is available in Carnelian, White MOP, Onyx, Letterwood , Malachite and WG Diamond Pave.


----------



## Nieniechu

wren said:


> I wear my magic pave daily, even in the shower!  So easy to wear!!!



Thanks wren! VCA pave ring is stunning! 



hopingoneday said:


> Oooh, that is a tough decision! Both are extremely beautiful. I have the Socrate ring, although in yellow gold, and I love it, but it is not really an everyday piece for my lifestyle. I do wear it frequently though. For me, I would think that the pave Alhambra ring might be something that could be worn with a greater degree of ease on an every day basis. One other thing to consider, and this is very minor, is that the Socrate ring gets snagged on clothing rather easily, particularly boucle or anything woven. I am careful when I wear it with anything delicate. I don't know if any of that helps, but those are my thoughts.



Thanks hopingoneday!  I have always wanted a btf ring and of all btf rings, I love the socrate most!


----------



## G&Smommy

I have the Magic pave ring and wear it daily.  I also have the matching pendant.  Love both pieces and get tons of compliments on them!  The Socrate is beautiful but much more delicate.  I think it depends on your personal style and which you would wear the most.  You can't go wrong with either!


----------



## G&Smommy

Nieniechu said:


> Hi ladies, I am planning my next purchase. I am choosing  between the wg socrate btf ring and the magic Alhambra pave ring! I love both and I can't decide! Any suggestion would be greatly appreciated!



Meant to quote this post with my reply above.  Still learning the PF app.


----------



## Candice0985

My SA has confirmed in November there will be a pave sweet necklace and bracelet!!! 

the bracelet will be mine! :devil:


----------



## lmk1978

hi!! i am considering buying a Perlee clover diamond bangle. Does any one here have one??
 i want to know the shape of it. is it oval completely (as the signature bangle) or has a kind of square shape??

can any one take a picture for me of their's that shows the shape clearly?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lmk1978 said:


> hi!! i am considering buying a Perlee clover diamond bangle. Does any one here have one??
> i want to know the shape of it. is it oval completely (as the signature bangle) or has a kind of square shape??
> 
> can any one take a picture for me of their's that shows the shape clearly?



I don't have the diamond clover version but I do have the signature. They are the same shape. Oval.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Candice0985 said:


> My SA has confirmed in November there will be a pave sweet necklace and bracelet!!!
> 
> the bracelet will be mine! :devil:



OMG thanks for sharing doll! Did she say if the bracelet will be just like the current ones available or is it a multi station version? Hope that makes sense 

I really want the necklace, bracelet, and earrings lol


----------



## Candice0985

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> OMG thanks for sharing doll! Did she say if the bracelet will be just like the current ones available or is it a multi station version? Hope that makes sense
> 
> 
> 
> I really want the necklace, bracelet, and earrings lol




I believe it's the same as the sweets style that's current, a single station. Haha!! Buy them all!!!


----------



## CATEYES

Candice0985 said:


> My SA has confirmed in November there will be a pave sweet necklace and bracelet!!!
> 
> the bracelet will be mine! :devil:



Eekkkkkk!!!! Can't wait to see a sneak peek!!! &#128513; My SA never tells us what's coming out. So wonderful my friends here's have SA's that give out the good details early or we may never be able to get ours claws on pieces! Thanks Candice! &#128568;Now wondering what the price range will be...


----------



## Candice0985

CATEYES said:


> Eekkkkkk!!!! Can't wait to see a sneak peek!!! [emoji16] My SA never tells us what's coming out. So wonderful my friends here's have SA's that give out the good details early or we may never be able to get ours claws on pieces! Thanks Candice! [emoji75]Now wondering what the price range will be...




Me too. I hope it's not something ridiculous because there's a teeny bit of pave! I'm hoping its in the $3000 range. Hopeful thinking? LOL!!


----------



## leechiyong

Candice0985 said:


> Me too. I hope it's not something ridiculous because there's a teeny bit of pave! I'm hoping its in the $3000 range. Hopeful thinking? LOL!!


Here's hoping, but by looking at the price ratios, I suspect 4k to 5k.


----------



## Candice0985

leechiyong said:


> Here's hoping, but by looking at the price ratios, I suspect 4k to 5k.




I suspect it will be around that range as well, anything less is wishful thinking on my part [emoji12]


----------



## leechiyong

Candice0985 said:


> I suspect it will be around that range as well, anything less is wishful thinking on my part [emoji12]



Wishful thinking is on what my VCA dreams are based.

Speaking of VCA dreams, if you all could SO (custom metal and stone) an alhambra piece, what would it be?  Mine's a toss up between PG with opal or alternating the three metal colors.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

leechiyong said:


> Wishful thinking is on what my VCA dreams are based.
> 
> Speaking of VCA dreams, if you all could SO (custom metal and stone) an alhambra piece, what would it be?  Mine's a toss up between PG with opal or alternating the three metal colors.


 Either two 10 motifs or a 20 motif in gray mother of pearl and pink gold.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

leechiyong said:


> Wishful thinking is on what my VCA dreams are based.
> 
> Speaking of VCA dreams, if you all could SO (custom metal and stone) an alhambra piece, what would it be?  Mine's a toss up between PG with opal or alternating the three metal colors.



Oh, that's easy!  20 motif lapis in YG.


----------



## dialv

My SO is 5 motif gray mop in yellow gold, although anything lapis would be dreamy too!


----------



## perleegirl

lmk1978 said:


> hi!! i am considering buying a Perlee clover diamond bangle. Does any one here have one??
> i want to know the shape of it. is it oval completely (as the signature bangle) or has a kind of square shape??
> 
> can any one take a picture for me of their's that shows the shape clearly?



I have had two different clover Perlee's. Finding the perfect shape takes time. Supposedly, they are all hand formed and that is the reason the shape can vary,
from piece to piece. I would not call it a perfect oval, but rather a squarish oval.
You need to try a few on, and inspect them, to find the one that you consider to be the perfect shape. It is lovely, fits beautifully and comfortably.


----------



## perleegirl

Which VCA pieces do you ladies believe are the smartest to invest in? Of course it has to be something that one loves to wear, but at the same time, which pieces do you think hold their  value the most? I'm dreaming the impossible dream, as I'm on a waiting list for 20 motif turquoise, but I wonder what else I should consider? Also what pieces might become hard to obtain in the future? Seems like chalcedony is kind of hard to get in, and a SA told me that she expects malachite to become as hard to get as turquoise. Also, I am curious for those of you that have such an expansive VCA collection, which piece do you covet the most?


----------



## Notorious Pink

leechiyong said:


> Wishful thinking is on what my VCA dreams are based.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of VCA dreams, if you all could SO (custom metal and stone) an alhambra piece, what would it be?  Mine's a toss up between PG with opal or alternating the three metal colors.






perleegirl said:


> Which VCA pieces do you ladies believe are the smartest to invest in? Of course it has to be something that one loves to wear, but at the same time, which pieces do you think hold their  value the most? I'm dreaming the impossible dream, as I'm on a waiting list for 20 motif turquoise, but I wonder what else I should consider? Also what pieces might become hard to obtain in the future? Seems like chalcedony is kind of hard to get in, and a SA told me that she expects malachite to become as hard to get as turquoise. Also, I am curious for those of you that have such an expansive VCA collection, which piece do you covet the most?





These would be good threads... [emoji6]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

perleegirl said:


> Which VCA pieces do you ladies believe are the smartest to invest in? Of course it has to be something that one loves to wear, but at the same time, which pieces do you think hold their  value the most? I'm dreaming the impossible dream, as I'm on a waiting list for 20 motif turquoise, but I wonder what else I should consider? Also what pieces might become hard to obtain in the future? Seems like chalcedony is kind of hard to get in, and a SA told me that she expects malachite to become as hard to get as turquoise. Also, I am curious for those of you that have such an expansive VCA collection, which piece do you covet the most?



Probably true about malachite.
The LE pieces always hold/increase in value the most because their production is limited.
 In that regard I would say that my LE Letterwood and my LE malachite necklaces.  
Vintage alhambra seems to hold resale value pretty well. Diamond pieces, not as well probably because they are so expensive to begin with.
MOP, onyx and yg will always be easy to find....yet if you love these and wear them all the time then I would say it's totally worth it.
Jewelry of course is rarely a good "investment".


----------



## PennyD2911

leechiyong said:


> Wishful thinking is on what my VCA dreams are based.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of VCA dreams, if you all could SO (custom metal and stone) an alhambra piece, what would it be?  Mine's a toss up between PG with opal or alternating the three metal colors.




Vintage Alhambra 20 Motif Turquoise/YG. [emoji7]


----------



## purseinsanity

PennyD2911 said:


> Vintage Alhambra 20 Motif Turquoise/YG. [emoji7]



Ditto!!    And since I'm greedy, I'd also want to SO a 20 Motif Vintage Alhambra Coral w/gold hw.


----------



## hopingoneday

purseinsanity said:


> Ditto!!    And since I'm greedy, I'd also want to SO a 20 Motif Vintage Alhambra Coral w/gold hw.



Since you enjoy coral, I thought I would post a photo of my vintage angelskin coral necklace.  For the sharp-eyed, you will notice that it is only 19 motifs for some reason, not 20!  I am considering asking VCA if they will add another motif for me; that's the kind of OCD person I am, LOL.


----------



## hopingoneday

Here are two other fun vintage pieces in my collection -- Lapis and Green Chalcedony:


----------



## hopingoneday

leechiyong said:


> Wishful thinking is on what my VCA dreams are based.
> 
> Speaking of VCA dreams, if you all could SO (custom metal and stone) an alhambra piece, what would it be?  Mine's a toss up between PG with opal or alternating the three metal colors.



Opal would be AMAZING.  One of my two favorite stones in the world.  I love any stone that has that quality of changeability. What a great fantasy!


----------



## perleegirl

hopingoneday said:


> Here are two other fun vintage pieces in my collection -- Lapis and Green Chalcedony:



Wow! What an amazing collection you have? Would love to know the story behind each piece. Is this the green 20 motif that Grace Kelly often wore, or was hers Malachite?


----------



## leechiyong

hopingoneday said:


> Opal would be AMAZING.  One of my two favorite stones in the world.  I love any stone that has that quality of changeability. What a great fantasy!



First off, love your vintage pieces.  I'm a huge lapis fan.  It reminds me of my grandmother in the best possible way.

Opal is so unique, but I realize they'd probably laugh me off as it's such a difficult material with which to work considering how selective they are with materials already.  It's definitely a fantasy, but a beautiful one at that.


----------



## birkin10600

hopingoneday said:


> Since you enjoy coral, I thought I would post a photo of my vintage angelskin coral necklace.  For the sharp-eyed, you will notice that it is only 19 motifs for some reason, not 20!  I am considering asking VCA if they will add another motif for me; that's the kind of OCD person I am, LOL.





hopingoneday said:


> Here are two other fun vintage pieces in my collection -- Lapis and Green Chalcedony:



Wowza! You have amazing rare collection! i am drooling with envy!


----------



## hopingoneday

perleegirl said:


> Wow! What an amazing collection you have? Would love to know the story behind each piece. Is this the green 20 motif that Grace Kelly often wore, or was hers Malachite?



I know she had a malachite.  not sure if she also had chalcedony!  She had at least 5 that I know of


----------



## hopingoneday

birkin10600 said:


> Wowza! You have amazing rare collection! i am drooling with envy!



Thank you so much!  They have been really fun to collect.



leechiyong said:


> First off, love your vintage pieces.  I'm a huge lapis fan.  It reminds me of my grandmother in the best possible way.
> 
> Opal is so unique, but I realize they'd probably laugh me off as it's such a difficult material with which to work considering how selective they are with materials already.  It's definitely a fantasy, but a beautiful one at that.



Thank you! I love the lapis too.  I love any blue actually .  And yes, opal would be a DREAM 



perleegirl said:


> Wow! What an amazing collection you have? Would love to know the story behind each piece. Is this the green 20 motif that Grace Kelly often wore, or was hers Malachite?



Thank you Perleegirl!  I'm afraid the stories behind them aren't very exciting, LOL.  I was inspired to look for the coral after seeing it at the Van Cleef exhibition in Paris; they had a vintage coral alhambra there and I thought the soft color of angelskin coral was so lovely.  I have purchased all three of these pieces through different reputable dealers, and sent each to VCA for cleaning and authentication.  It does bother me a bit that the coral one is only 19 motifs, and I may try to rectify that in the future, but they are so hard to find, I decided to go for it.

Grace Kelly's tortoiseshell alhambra was exquisite.  These are not available even on the resale market because it is illegal to buy or sell them.  (And besides, I think I would feel rather guilty wearing it). 

The only other motif stone I know of that I have never seen, even in photographs, is sugilite.  I know they produced this very briefly but it must be exceedingly rare.  All others that they've made can be had by special order, at least theoretically -- if they accept it.  For my coloring, I do not care for the dark orange coral as much as the lighter tones.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hopingoneday said:


> Here are two other fun vintage pieces in my collection -- Lapis and Green Chalcedony:



Holy Moly!!!


----------



## perleegirl

hopingoneday said:


> Thank you so much!  They have been really fun to collect.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I love the lapis too.  I love any blue actually .  And yes, opal would be a DREAM
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Perleegirl!  I'm afraid the stories behind them aren't very exciting, LOL.  I was inspired to look for the coral after seeing it at the Van Cleef exhibition in Paris; they had a vintage coral alhambra there and I thought the soft color of angelskin coral was so lovely.  I have purchased all three of these pieces through different reputable dealers, and sent each to VCA for cleaning and authentication.  It does bother me a bit that the coral one is only 19 motifs, and I may try to rectify that in the future, but they are so hard to find, I decided to go for it.
> 
> Grace Kelly's tortoiseshell alhambra was exquisite.  These are not available even on the resale market because it is illegal to buy or sell them.  (And besides, I think I would feel rather guilty wearing it).
> 
> The only other motif stone I know of that I have never seen, even in photographs, is sugilite.  I know they produced this very briefly but it must be exceedingly rare.  All others that they've made can be had by special order, at least theoretically -- if they accept it.  For my coloring, I do not care for the dark orange coral as much as the lighter tones.



Thanks for sharing! I did some research and G Kelly actually had Coral,tortoiseshell, and malachite. I read  in a few articles, that she favored the malachite. You are one lucky lady to have such a beautiful, and unique collection.


----------



## hopingoneday

perleegirl said:


> Thanks for sharing! I did some research and G Kelly actually had Coral,tortoiseshell, and malachite. I read  in a few articles, that she favored the malachite. You are one lucky lady to have such a beautiful, and unique collection.




The malachite was certainly beautiful with her coloring. It is such a gorgeous, rich shade of green. I keep going back-and-forth about buying perhaps a lucky necklace in malachite one day, but in the end it is hard to justify buying another piece in green, when I have the chalcedony. There is definitely such a thing as too much, even for VCA!


----------



## perleegirl

hopingoneday said:


> The malachite was certainly beautiful with her coloring. It is such a gorgeous, rich shade of green. I keep going back-and-forth about buying perhaps a lucky necklace in malachite one day, but in the end it is hard to justify buying another piece in green, when I have the chalcedony. There is definitely such a thing as too much, even for VCA!




For sure! You are set! If you wanted a lucky piece, maybe just the malachite magic pendant.


----------



## birkin10600

Hi fabulous ladies! I need you expertise here! I was really bitten hard by VCA bug! I was eyeing on this malachite 10 motifs and I need your input and advice on this necklace if it will pass the color quality you ladies favored on this stone? If it has some interesting variations among it's motifs? Here's the photos. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## xianni

hopingoneday said:


> Here are two other fun vintage pieces in my collection -- Lapis and Green Chalcedony:


super pretty, love the lapis--which is my dream piece.


----------



## hopingoneday

birkin10600 said:


> Hi fabulous ladies! I need you expertise here! I was really bitten hard by VCA bug! I was eyeing on this malachite 10 motifs and I need your input and advice on this necklace if it will pass the color quality you ladies favored on this stone? If it has some interesting variations among it's motifs? Here's the photos. Thank you so much in advance!




Hello Birkin! This necklace looks very beautiful to me! VCA is so careful about the quality of stones that it uses, I don't think you can go wrong  it is just a matter of personal taste. Have you asked your SA if she or he can get a couple of pieces for you to choose amongst?


----------



## hopingoneday

xianni said:


> super pretty, love the lapis--which is my dream piece.




Thank you so much!


----------



## birkin10600

hopingoneday said:


> Hello Birkin! This necklace looks very beautiful to me! VCA is so careful about the quality of stones that it uses, I don't think you can go wrong  it is just a matter of personal taste. Have you asked your SA if she or he can get a couple of pieces for you to choose amongst?



Thank you for your positive input! Unfortunately they have only one in the store as of the moment. I just purchased it and the matching bracelet 5 motifs, it's coming next week. So excited! Can't wait!


----------



## HeidiDavis

hopingoneday said:


> Here are two other fun vintage pieces in my collection -- Lapis and Green Chalcedony:


 
Hopingoneday, these vintage pieces are amazing!  What treasures you have!  Jealous as all get out (in a good, flattering, I'm happy for you though-way)


----------



## texasgirliegirl

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you for your positive input! Unfortunately they have only one in the store as of the moment. I just purchased it and the matching bracelet 5 motifs, it's coming next week. So excited! Can't wait!



So beautiful!!
Congratulations!!


----------



## birkin10600

hopingoneday said:


> Hello Birkin! This necklace looks very beautiful to me! VCA is so careful about the quality of stones that it uses, I don't think you can go wrong  it is just a matter of personal taste. Have you asked your SA if she or he can get a couple of pieces for you to choose amongst?





texasgirliegirl said:


> So beautiful!!
> Congratulations!!



Hi tgg! I was waiting for you to chime in, i need your opinion on this  What do you think tgg? Is this a nice malachite with beautiful hue of green and with nice variety of striations?


----------



## birkin10600

texasgirliegirl said:


> So beautiful!!
> Congratulations!!


 
There's another client waiting to grab it if i decide to pass on this necklace, so no other choice but to buy it. Hope i made the right decision! Thanks tgg!


----------



## CATEYES

birkin10600 said:


> Hi fabulous ladies! I need you expertise here! I was really bitten hard by VCA bug! I was eyeing on this malachite 10 motifs and I need your input and advice on this necklace if it will pass the color quality you ladies favored on this stone? If it has some interesting variations among it's motifs? Here's the photos. Thank you so much in advance!



This looks like gorgeous striations of green. I cannot wait to see your reveal! Are you planning on wearing the bracelet connected to the necklace or seperate?


----------



## purseinsanity

hopingoneday said:


> Since you enjoy coral, I thought I would post a photo of my vintage angelskin coral necklace.  For the sharp-eyed, you will notice that it is only 19 motifs for some reason, not 20!  I am considering asking VCA if they will add another motif for me; that's the kind of OCD person I am, LOL.



Wow!!!!  So beautiful!


----------



## purseinsanity

hopingoneday said:


> Here are two other fun vintage pieces in my collection -- Lapis and Green Chalcedony:



You have an amazing collection!


----------



## birkin10600

CATEYES said:


> This looks like gorgeous striations of green. I cannot wait to see your reveal! Are you planning on wearing the bracelet connected to the necklace or seperate?



Thank you CATEYES!  Yes, i can wear it as necklace and bracelet or joining them to have a long necklace.


----------



## hopingoneday

birkin10600 said:


> There's another client waiting to grab it if i decide to pass on this necklace, so no other choice but to buy it. Hope i made the right decision! Thanks tgg!


Congratulations!!!!! You are going to LOVE these pieces!


----------



## hopingoneday

A little eye candy for a rainy (in the NY area) Saturday:


----------



## MyDogTink

hopingoneday said:


> Thank you so much!  They have been really fun to collect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I love the lapis too.  I love any blue actually .  And yes, opal would be a DREAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Perleegirl!  I'm afraid the stories behind them aren't very exciting, LOL.  I was inspired to look for the coral after seeing it at the Van Cleef exhibition in Paris; they had a vintage coral alhambra there and I thought the soft color of angelskin coral was so lovely.  I have purchased all three of these pieces through different reputable dealers, and sent each to VCA for cleaning and authentication.  It does bother me a bit that the coral one is only 19 motifs, and I may try to rectify that in the future, but they are so hard to find, I decided to go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Kelly's tortoiseshell alhambra was exquisite.  These are not available even on the resale market because it is illegal to buy or sell them.  (And besides, I think I would feel rather guilty wearing it).
> 
> 
> 
> The only other motif stone I know of that I have never seen, even in photographs, is sugilite.  I know they produced this very briefly but it must be exceedingly rare.  All others that they've made can be had by special order, at least theoretically -- if they accept it.  For my coloring, I do not care for the dark orange coral as much as the lighter tones.




On the contrary, I think your story is quite exciting. You had a keen eye for beautiful pieces and then committed to the hunt to locate them. Sometimes it's the thrill of embarking on the adventure that makes something so much more special. The coral is my favorite.


----------



## Mutiny

hopingoneday said:


> Here are two other fun vintage pieces in my collection -- Lapis and Green Chalcedony:



Beautiful vintage collection!


----------



## Mutiny

hopingoneday said:


> a little eye candy for a rainy (in the ny area) saturday:



&#128525;


----------



## kimber418

hopingoneday said:


> Here are two other fun vintage pieces in my collection -- Lapis and Green Chalcedony:


hopingoneday~  These two 20 motif Vintage alhambra are gorgeous.  Lapis is one of my favorite 20 motif combinations.   I have never seen the Green Chalcedony before.  I have the malachite 20 and I wonder how they compare side by side in color.   How long have you had the green chalcedony 20?      Beautiful!


----------



## mikeyta

hopingoneday said:


> Here are two other fun vintage pieces in my collection -- Lapis and Green Chalcedony:


so amazing your collection
I try to get the coral angel skin from the reseller but she has 19 motifs also.


----------



## Sadag

I am dying for a turquoise pendant.  They are all sold out.  My VCA rep. Found me a white gold one with the turquoise but I was hoping for a yellow gold with turquoise because I have a white gold pendant with chalcedony.  What do you think?  Would it be repetitious because of the white gold?


----------



## purseinsanity

Sadag said:


> I am dying for a turquoise pendant.  They are all sold out.  My VCA rep. Found me a white gold one with the turquoise but I was hoping for a yellow gold with turquoise because I have a white gold pendant with chalcedony.  What do you think?  Would it be repetitious because of the white gold?



OMG get it!!  

  Ok, ok, if you're having doubts, best to wait until you get what you're looking for.  (And let me have your SA info :devil::devil


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Sadag said:


> I am dying for a turquoise pendant.  They are all sold out.  My VCA rep. Found me a white gold one with the turquoise but I was hoping for a yellow gold with turquoise because I have a white gold pendant with chalcedony.  What do you think?  Would it be repetitious because of the white gold?



I think that the turquoise with wg is beautiful and not repetitious but I do prefer turquoise with yg myself.


----------



## leechiyong

Sadag said:


> I am dying for a turquoise pendant.  They are all sold out.  My VCA rep. Found me a white gold one with the turquoise but I was hoping for a yellow gold with turquoise because I have a white gold pendant with chalcedony.  What do you think?  Would it be repetitious because of the white gold?



I don't think it's repetitive to own WG (says the girl with half a dozen mid to light blue and bluish grey bags).  They can be used in varying settings and the tones are so different.

That being said if what your heart is set on is YG with turquoise, what would you do if one becomes available?  I'd rather miss out on something I'm iffy on to be able to purchase something I truly adore.


----------



## perleegirl

I saw some exciting news in the Houston Business Journal today. VCA is opening a boutique in the River Oaks District. Hooray for Texas!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

perleegirl said:


> i saw some exciting news in the houston business journal today. Vca is opening a boutique in the river oaks district. Hooray for texas!



&#128516;&#128525;&#128515;&#128525;&#128512;&#128525;


----------



## leechiyong

perleegirl said:


> I saw some exciting news in the Houston Business Journal today. VCA is opening a boutique in the River Oaks District. Hooray for Texas!



Lucky!  My nearest boutique is an hour flight away.  Looking forward to living vicariously through the forum.


----------



## birkin10600

Malachite Alhambra 10 +5 motifs knocked my door this morning.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

birkin10600 said:


> Malachite Alhambra 10 +5 motifs knocked my door this morning.



So exciting!!! I know that it looks even more beautiful in real life. 
Congratulations!!!&#127808;&#127808;&#127808;&#127808;


----------



## leechiyong

birkin10600 said:


> Malachite Alhambra 10 +5 motifs knocked my door this morning.



*Jaw hits keyboard*

Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## leechiyong

Now that I've recovered, the striations in the bracelet are absolutely amazing.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## birkin10600

texasgirliegirl said:


> So exciting!!! I know that it looks even more beautiful in real life.
> Congratulations!!!&#55356;&#57152;&#55356;&#57152;&#55356;&#57152;&#55356;&#57152;


Thank you tgg! I appreciate your comment! Compliment coming from you mean a lot to me. 



leechiyong said:


> *Jaw hits keyboard*
> 
> Gorgeous!  Congrats!





leechiyong said:


> Now that I've recovered, the striations in the bracelet are absolutely amazing.  Thank you for sharing.


Thank you leechiyon!


----------



## PennyD2911

birkin10600 said:


> Malachite Alhambra 10 +5 motifs knocked my door this morning.




Lovely ~ Congrats!


----------



## sleepykitten

birkin10600 said:


> Malachite Alhambra 10 +5 motifs knocked my door this morning.



OMG  they look stunning, congrats!


----------



## VCAforever

perleegirl said:


> I saw some exciting news in the Houston Business Journal today. VCA is opening a boutique in the River Oaks District. Hooray for Texas!


Very pleased for you and TGG that you're getting one near to you! I'm sure that most of your spare time will be spent in there, it would be even better if they could open before Christmas, excited for you!


----------



## VCAforever

birkin10600 said:


> Malachite Alhambra 10 +5 motifs knocked my door this morning.


Absolutely gorgeous! They're a perfect match, and love the straitions, stunning!!!! Congrats you made a very good choice.


----------



## sailorstripes

birkin10600 said:


> Malachite Alhambra 10 +5 motifs knocked my door this morning.


Oh you lucky lady, these are stunning. I love malachite so much. I love it when FedEx brings something glamorous!


----------



## sailorstripes

I stopped by the VCA windows at the NYC 5th Avenue boutique last week and these gorgeous pieces (and so much more) caught my eye! I loved the colors in both of them. Just wanted to share this pic with fellow VCA lovers. Happy Wednesday to you all!


----------



## sailorstripes

Detail of the kites. I love the colors. The sun literally came out from behind the clouds just as I took this shot. Cue the heavenly music!


----------



## CATEYES

birkin10600 said:


> Malachite Alhambra 10 +5 motifs knocked my door this morning.



This is a beautiful green! So happy for you birkin and so jealous&#127808; enjoy them!!!


----------



## CATEYES

sailorstripes said:


> Detail of the kites. I love the colors. The sun literally came out from behind the clouds just as I took this shot. Cue the heavenly music!



Ha ha! The sun came out at exact time. The detail on this piece is very intricate. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## leechiyong

sailorstripes said:


> Detail of the kites. I love the colors. The sun literally came out from behind the clouds just as I took this shot. Cue the heavenly music!


Absolutely gorgeous!  I love the use of the different stones.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## birkin10600

PennyD2911 said:


> Lovely ~ Congrats!





sleepykitten said:


> OMG  they look stunning, congrats!





VCAforever said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! They're a perfect match, and love the straitions, stunning!!!! Congrats you made a very good choice.





sailorstripes said:


> Oh you lucky lady, these are stunning. I love malachite so much. I love it when FedEx brings something glamorous!


I know, since i woke, didn't want to do anything but waiting that someone rang my door bell. So exciting!



CATEYES said:


> This is a beautiful green! So happy for you birkin and so jealous&#127808; enjoy them!!!


Thank you all fabulous ladies! I am so in love. I love this shade of green and it's perfect green, deep green but beautiful pop color.


----------



## VCAforever

sailorstripes said:


> I stopped by the VCA windows at the NYC 5th Avenue boutique last week and these gorgeous pieces (and so much more) caught my eye! I loved the colors in both of them. Just wanted to share this pic with fellow VCA lovers. Happy Wednesday to you all!


That watch is lovely, but the ring however is something else indeed, beautiful coloured stones used. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Notorious Pink

birkin10600 said:


> Malachite Alhambra 10 +5 motifs knocked my door this morning.




Beautiful pieces!


----------



## mikeyta

birkin10600 said:


> Malachite Alhambra 10 +5 motifs knocked my door this morning.


so beautiful your collection


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

birkin10600 said:


> Malachite Alhambra 10 +5 motifs knocked my door this morning.



Stunning! Enjoy


----------



## birkin10600

BBC said:


> Beautiful pieces!





mikeyta said:


> so beautiful your collection





MyLuxuryDiary said:


> Stunning! Enjoy



Thank you lovely ladies!


----------



## bougainvillier

birkin10600 said:


> Malachite Alhambra 10 +5 motifs knocked my door this morning.



Wow! Congratulations. This is my favorite stone in the Alhambra collection!


----------



## birkin10600

sailorstripes said:


> I stopped by the VCA windows at the NYC 5th Avenue boutique last week and these gorgeous pieces (and so much more) caught my eye! I loved the colors in both of them. Just wanted to share this pic with fellow VCA lovers. Happy Wednesday to you all!



So pretty! Love to add this in my collection. In my dream only! &#128525;


----------



## birkin10600

bougainvillier said:


> Wow! Congratulations. This is my favorite stone in the Alhambra collection!



Oh thank you bougainvillier! Yes, one of my favorite too. I'm gonna wear it with my bamboo K. I think they will look nice!


----------



## ncch

i was wondering if someone could help me with the alhambra stud earrings?


i just saw one with a local reseller.. theyre mother of pearl.. and i think theyre the medium size?  not the small one (sweet?)  do the authentic ones have the clip back even for pierced ears?  or just post and back?  


thanks!


----------



## Hed Kandi

birkin10600 said:


> Malachite Alhambra 10 +5 motifs knocked my door this morning.



Congrats! So pretty!


----------



## Hed Kandi

Sadag said:


> I am dying for a turquoise pendant.  They are all sold out.  My VCA rep. Found me a white gold one with the turquoise but I was hoping for a yellow gold with turquoise because I have a white gold pendant with chalcedony.  What do you think?  Would it be repetitious because of the white gold?



Don't settle... IMHO.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ncch said:


> i was wondering if someone could help me with the alhambra stud earrings?
> 
> 
> i just saw one with a local reseller.. theyre mother of pearl.. and i think theyre the medium size?  not the small one (sweet?)  do the authentic ones have the clip back even for pierced ears?  or just post and back?
> 
> 
> thanks!


The regular vintage Alhambra earrings have both a post and the omega ( clip) back.


----------



## bougainvillier

Hi ladies, haven't been here for long and wanted pop in and say hi! A little eye candy - what I worn today 

Onto my next piece! Really deciding between a pair of frivole earrings, or something in malachite...


----------



## nightshade

sailorstripes said:


> Detail of the kites. I love the colors. The sun literally came out from behind the clouds just as I took this shot. Cue the heavenly music!



unbelievably stunning, the stones that VCA use are just breathtaking!


----------



## HeidiDavis

bougainvillier said:


> Hi ladies, haven't been here for long and wanted pop in and say hi! A little eye candy - what I worn today
> 
> Onto my next piece! Really deciding between a pair of frivole earrings, or something in malachite...
> 
> View attachment 3047733




Gorgeous!  All such classic, elegant pieces!


----------



## bougainvillier

HeidiDavis said:


> Gorgeous!  All such classic, elegant pieces!



Thank you! I did not even notice, but my Alhambra YG looks really like Rose Gold next to my YG e-ring. Isn't it?


----------



## expatwife

A quick question: where can I authenticate this bracelet? Thanks!


----------



## hopingoneday

expatwife said:


> A quick question: where can I authenticate this bracelet? Thanks!
> View attachment 3049463




I think to be on the safe side it is best to bring it directly to VCA and not use an authenticator. However, they charge a lot of money for authentication  currently $1200 in the US  so another option is to bring it in for polishing/cleaning, which is a much lower charge. They will reject it for service if  they suspect it is not authentic.


----------



## expatwife

hopingoneday said:


> I think to be on the safe side it is best to bring it directly to VCA and not use an authenticator. However, they charge a lot of money for authentication  currently $1200 in the US  so another option is to bring it in for polishing/cleaning, which is a much lower charge. They will reject it for service if  they suspect it is not authentic.




Thanks a lot for your tips! I'm not sure it's still available, I think the owner changed her mind


----------



## Metrowestmama

Does anyone have the single frivole diamond ring? I'm thinking about adding it to my collection to wear with my WG frivole earrings......


----------



## birkin10600

bougainvillier said:


> Hi ladies, haven't been here for long and wanted pop in and say hi! A little eye candy - what I worn today
> 
> Onto my next piece! Really deciding between a pair of frivole earrings, or something in malachite...
> 
> View attachment 3047733



Love your combo of eye candy! Get them both malachite and frivoles. They are pretty nice addition to your collection!


----------



## birkin10600

bougainvillier said:


> Wow! Congratulations. This is my favorite stone in the Alhambra collection!



Thank you bougainvillier!


----------



## ncch

texasgirliegirl said:


> The regular vintage Alhambra earrings have both a post and the omega ( clip) back.


 
thank you for confirming!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Yesterday I was in the post office and I noticed a lady with huge diamond studs on...when she turned around, I nearly fell over...she was also wearing a dark blue 20 motif! Of course I had to compliment her, so I said, "your necklace is gorgeous". She looked confused and said, "I'm not wearing a necklace." And of course I replied, "yes you are." She put her hand to her neck, as she had clearly forgotten that she was wearing this stunning piece in the post office!!! I'd have to guess it was the sevres blue porcelain, I wasn't that close, but I couldn't see any gold flecks in the motifs to indicate lapis.


----------



## sailorstripes

BBC said:


> Yesterday I was in the post office and I noticed a lady with huge diamond studs on...when she turned around, I nearly fell over...she was also wearing a dark blue 20 motif! Of course I had to compliment her, so I said, "your necklace is gorgeous". She looked confused and said, "I'm not wearing a necklace." And of course I replied, "yes you are." She put her hand to her neck, as she had clearly forgotten that she was wearing this stunning piece in the post office!!! I'd have to guess it was the sevres blue porcelain, I wasn't that close, but I couldn't see any gold flecks in the motifs to indicate lapis.


Great story! Can't believe she had forgotten she was wearing such a stunning necklace.


----------



## sbelle

I don't remember ever seeing anyone talk about the butterfly earrings -- does anyone here own any of them?  I especially love the idea of the pairs where the earrings are not matched.

I tried several pairs on last year and wasn't wowed by how they looked on me at the time.  But - as often happens with VCA-- they are still on my mind!

I was going to post pictures of the butterfly earrings but the PF ap won't let me .  Don't know if it is me or the ap!


----------



## CATEYES

sbelle said:


> I don't remember ever seeing anyone talk about the butterfly earrings -- does anyone here own any of them?  I especially love the idea of the pairs where the earrings are not matched.
> 
> I tried several pairs on last year and wasn't wowed by how they looked on me at the time.  But - as often happens with VCA-- they are still on my mind!
> 
> I was going to post pictures of the butterfly earrings but the PF ap won't let me .  Don't know if it is me or the ap!


I've often wondered about these earrings as well but have never had the pleasure of trying them on. As far as the app, I no longer use it due to it being so annoying. If on mobile, I scroll to the bottom and click, full site or non-Mobil site (something of that nature). Then scroll to bottom as to post and go to advanced, then type what I want to say in box, then click on paperclip emblem and attach from there. Haven't mastered mobile posting with photos yet.


----------



## sbelle

CATEYES said:


> *As far as the app, I no longer use it due to it being so annoying*. If on mobile, I scroll to the bottom and click, full site or non-Mobil site (something of that nature). Then scroll to bottom as to post and go to advanced, then type what I want to say in box, then click on paperclip emblem and attach from there. Haven't mastered mobile posting with photos yet.


----------



## sbelle

sbelle said:


> I don't remember ever seeing anyone talk about the butterfly earrings -- does anyone here own any of them?  I especially love the idea of the pairs where the earrings are not matched.
> 
> I tried several pairs on last year and wasn't wowed by how they looked on me at the time.  But - as often happens with VCA-- they are still on my mind!
> 
> I was going to post pictures of the butterfly earrings but the PF ap won't let me .  Don't know if it is me or the ap!



I now have access to my computer and pictures of the butterfly earclips!


*I am not as tempted by the pairs that are the same on both earclips*















*The ones where the two earclips are different are the ones that intrigue me*, but as I said, I wasn't wowed when I tried them on.  Anyone have them and love them?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> I now have access to my computer and pictures of the butterfly earclips!
> 
> 
> *I am not as tempted by the pairs that are the same on both earclips*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The ones where the two earclips are different are the ones that intrigue me*, but as I said, I wasn't wowed when I tried them on.  Anyone have them and love them?



These are so pretty!!
Thanks a lot for enabling us with those lovely photos. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
I'm currently on BAN ISLAND &#127796; but would love to see photos of those beauties in action. 
I may have a bit of an earring addiction problem....&#128540;


----------



## sailorstripes

sbelle said:


> I don't remember ever seeing anyone talk about the butterfly earrings -- does anyone here own any of them?  I especially love the idea of the pairs where the earrings are not matched.
> 
> I tried several pairs on last year and wasn't wowed by how they looked on me at the time.  But - as often happens with VCA-- they are still on my mind!
> 
> I was going to post pictures of the butterfly earrings but the PF ap won't let me .  Don't know if it is me or the ap!



There was a pair of the mismatched butterfly earrings in the windows of the 5th Avenue boutique when I swung by last month. I wish the picture was a bit clearer, but this one's for you. I think they are gorgeous!


----------



## lebagfairy

I can't stop thinking about the tsavorite yg and diamond wg earrings as well! when my SA sent me the email I was so impressed!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sailorstripes said:


> There was a pair of the mismatched butterfly earrings in the windows of the 5th Avenue boutique when I swung by last month. I wish the picture was a bit clearer, but this one's for you. I think they are gorgeous!



It's interesting that they chose to have one butterfly set in wg and the other (colorful) butterfly set in yg.


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> It's interesting that they chose to have one butterfly set in wg and the other (colorful) butterfly set in yg.



I really like that about that pair --  for me it makes it interesting to use the different golds.  

I also really like the pair that has one earclip that is white gold with diamonds and the other earclip is pink sapphires with pg!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> I really like that about that pair --  for me it makes it interesting to use the different golds.
> 
> I also really like the pair that has one earclip that is white gold with diamonds and the other earclip is pink sapphires with pg!



I think each butterfly is pretty and I do find it amusing ( in a good way) to wear two different colored butterflies but I would prefer for them to tie in a bit more.


----------



## NewBe

anyone has any experience getting their vintage alhambra earring clips tighten?  i bought a pair of the MOP earrings in france couple month ago.  after wearing it 5-6 times within a month, it got loosen and there was on time that i almost lost one of them on the playground.  i haven't worn them since then.  i don't know whether it was defective when i first got it, or it came lose after several wear (which i doubt is the case because i never had an issue with my clip earrings). 
is there a warranty period for VCA pieces?  if yes, how long?  will the NYC store service items purchase in France free of charge?
thanks in advance.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

NewBe said:


> anyone has any experience getting their vintage alhambra earring clips tighten?  i bought a pair of the MOP earrings in france couple month ago.  after wearing it 5-6 times within a month, it got loosen and there was on time that i almost lost one of them on the playground.  i haven't worn them since then.  i don't know whether it was defective when i first got it, or it came lose after several wear (which i doubt is the case because i never had an issue with my clip earrings).
> is there a warranty period for VCA pieces?  if yes, how long?  will the NYC store service items purchase in France free of charge?
> thanks in advance.



You can send your earrings to the workshop for repair. 
I doubt they will tighten them free of charge, however.


----------



## 123Isabella

NewBe said:


> anyone has any experience getting their vintage alhambra earring clips tighten?  i bought a pair of the MOP earrings in france couple month ago.  after wearing it 5-6 times within a month, it got loosen and there was on time that i almost lost one of them on the playground.  i haven't worn them since then.  i don't know whether it was defective when i first got it, or it came lose after several wear (which i doubt is the case because i never had an issue with my clip earrings).
> is there a warranty period for VCA pieces?  if yes, how long?  will the NYC store service items purchase in France free of charge?
> thanks in advance.



I had the same scary experience with my pave frivole earrings and I too stopped wearing them for fear of losing them.  

I took mind just a few weeks ago to the VCA boutique in Chicago and they graciously tightened them for me in just a few days, free of charge no less.  

They are no longer so loose that I worry I'll lose them though I would have liked them even tighter. But I like that I can position them now so they face forward more. 

And, by the way, I hadn't even bought them at the boutique as they were "previously loved".


----------



## texasgirliegirl

NewBe said:


> anyone has any experience getting their vintage alhambra earring clips tighten?  i bought a pair of the MOP earrings in france couple month ago.  after wearing it 5-6 times within a month, it got loosen and there was on time that i almost lost one of them on the playground.  i haven't worn them since then.  i don't know whether it was defective when i first got it, or it came lose after several wear (which i doubt is the case because i never had an issue with my clip earrings).
> is there a warranty period for VCA pieces?  if yes, how long?  will the NYC store service items purchase in France free of charge?
> thanks in advance.



Most of the boutiques (including Neimans) have authorized private jewelers that do minor repairs on VCA pieces.  This saves them from having to be sent to the workshop in NYC.
Depending on the repair (and your relationship) the SA will sometimes waive the cost.


----------



## 123Isabella

NewBe said:


> is there a warranty period for VCA pieces?  if yes, how long?  will the NYC store service items purchase in France free of charge?
> thanks in advance.




I think you should be entitled to it free of charge given you only bought them a few months ago.  I suggest talking to a manager if necessary.

Also, I just remembered the VCA Chicago boutique gave me a free pouch as well!  

Good luck!!!


----------



## NewBe

123Isabella said:


> I had the same scary experience with my pave frivole earrings and I too stopped wearing them for fear of losing them.
> 
> I took mind just a few weeks ago to the VCA boutique in Chicago and they graciously tightened them for me in just a few days, free of charge no less.
> 
> They are no longer so loose that I worry I'll lose them though I would have liked them even tighter. But I like that I can position them now so they face forward more.
> 
> And, by the way, I hadn't even bought them at the boutique as they were "previously loved".



thank you Isabella and texasgirliegirl for the prompt response.  
unfortunately, i don't have any relationship with any of SAs here in the states.  there is no VCA store within 200+miles where i live.  this is my first purchase and it just turns out that i happened to go to Paris before heading to NYC.  i would feel really bummed out if they won't repair it for free since i always thought the service is what we paid for the premium besides the brand.   I'll see what happens.


----------



## bougainvillier

Look what FedEx delivered today - my new Malachite 10-motif! I just love the stone and how vibrant and elegant that emerald color looks with a simple black or gray dress.

I am attaching a close up shot next to my YG 10-motif - the stones on the left and right have patterns/strips that do not look straight, compared to others such as the one in the middle in the picture. Is that normal, or considered inferior or less favored in any sense? I don't know if I'd care when I wear it but thought I'd check on here before I decide to have them ship me another or not. 

Thank you ladies!


----------



## leechiyong

bougainvillier said:


> Look what FedEx delivered today - my new Malachite 10-motif! I just love the stone and how vibrant and elegant that emerald color looks with a simple black or gray dress.
> 
> I am attaching a close up shot next to my YG 10-motif - the stones on the left and right have patterns/strips that do not look straight, compared to others such as the one in the middle in the picture. Is that normal, or considered inferior or less favored in any sense? I don't know if I'd care when I wear it but thought I'd check on here before I decide to have them ship me another or not.
> 
> Thank you ladies!



Not sure about normal, but it's breathtaking.  Congrats!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bougainvillier said:


> Look what FedEx delivered today - my new Malachite 10-motif! I just love the stone and how vibrant and elegant that emerald color looks with a simple black or gray dress.
> 
> I am attaching a close up shot next to my YG 10-motif - the stones on the left and right have patterns/strips that do not look straight, compared to others such as the one in the middle in the picture. Is that normal, or considered inferior or less favored in any sense? I don't know if I'd care when I wear it but thought I'd check on here before I decide to have them ship me another or not.
> 
> Thank you ladies!


Not considered inferior.
I prefer malachite with character. 
Very pretty!


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> Not considered inferior.
> 
> I prefer malachite with character.
> 
> Very pretty!




That's good to know! [emoji106]&#127996;
They are indeed beautiful.


----------



## bougainvillier

leechiyong said:


> Not sure about normal, but it's breathtaking.  Congrats!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Not considered inferior.
> I prefer malachite with character.
> Very pretty!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## birkin10600

bougainvillier said:


> Look what FedEx delivered today - my new Malachite 10-motif! I just love the stone and how vibrant and elegant that emerald color looks with a simple black or gray dress.
> 
> I am attaching a close up shot next to my YG 10-motif - the stones on the left and right have patterns/strips that do not look straight, compared to others such as the one in the middle in the picture. Is that normal, or considered inferior or less favored in any sense? I don't know if I'd care when I wear it but thought I'd check on here before I decide to have them ship me another or not.
> 
> Thank you ladies!



Oh it's gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## sailorstripes

bougainvillier said:


> Look what FedEx delivered today - my new Malachite 10-motif! I just love the stone and how vibrant and elegant that emerald color looks with a simple black or gray dress.
> 
> I am attaching a close up shot next to my YG 10-motif - the stones on the left and right have patterns/strips that do not look straight, compared to others such as the one in the middle in the picture. Is that normal, or considered inferior or less favored in any sense? I don't know if I'd care when I wear it but thought I'd check on here before I decide to have them ship me another or not.
> 
> Thank you ladies!


Gorgeous malachite necklace. Congratulations! You are so lucky!  I agree with *TGG, *it is malachite with character. Enjoy! Modeling pics please!


----------



## CATEYES

bougainvillier said:


> Look what FedEx delivered today - my new Malachite 10-motif! I just love the stone and how vibrant and elegant that emerald color looks with a simple black or gray dress.
> 
> I am attaching a close up shot next to my YG 10-motif - the stones on the left and right have patterns/strips that do not look straight, compared to others such as the one in the middle in the picture. Is that normal, or considered inferior or less favored in any sense? I don't know if I'd care when I wear it but thought I'd check on here before I decide to have them ship me another or not.
> 
> Thank you ladies!



Wow these varying striations in the malachite are stunning and no two are exactly alike&#127808;&#127808;. Wish it was mine! Enjoy! &#128154;


----------



## PennyD2911

bougainvillier said:


> Look what FedEx delivered today - my new Malachite 10-motif! I just love the stone and how vibrant and elegant that emerald color looks with a simple black or gray dress.
> 
> I am attaching a close up shot next to my YG 10-motif - the stones on the left and right have patterns/strips that do not look straight, compared to others such as the one in the middle in the picture. Is that normal, or considered inferior or less favored in any sense? I don't know if I'd care when I wear it but thought I'd check on here before I decide to have them ship me another or not.
> 
> Thank you ladies!




Very pretty ~ Congrats!


----------



## bougainvillier

birkin10600 said:


> Oh it's gorgeous! Congratulations!







sailorstripes said:


> Gorgeous malachite necklace. Congratulations! You are so lucky!  I agree with *TGG, *it is malachite with character. Enjoy! Modeling pics please!







CATEYES said:


> Wow these varying striations in the malachite are stunning and no two are exactly alike[emoji256][emoji256]. Wish it was mine! Enjoy! [emoji172]







PennyD2911 said:


> Very pretty ~ Congrats!




Thank you for your nice words ladies!

I worn it connected with my yg 10 the other day with a dark pink suit dress


----------



## mikeyta

bougainvillier said:


> Thank you for your nice words ladies!
> 
> I worn it connected with my yg 10 the other day with a dark pink suit dress
> View attachment 3061418


love your necklace on your dark pink top


----------



## leechiyong

bougainvillier said:


> Thank you for your nice words ladies!
> 
> I worn it connected with my yg 10 the other day with a dark pink suit dress
> View attachment 3061418



Looks lovely!


----------



## birkin10600

bougainvillier said:


> Thank you for your nice words ladies!
> 
> I worn it connected with my yg 10 the other day with a dark pink suit dress
> View attachment 3061418



Beautiful! Twins.


----------



## sailorstripes

bougainvillier said:


> Thank you for your nice words ladies!
> 
> I worn it connected with my yg 10 the other day with a dark pink suit dress
> View attachment 3061418


Wow. Love this look on you--the gold and the malachite look amazing against that shade of pink!


----------



## Suzie

bougainvillier said:


> Thank you for your nice words ladies!
> 
> I worn it connected with my yg 10 the other day with a dark pink suit dress
> View attachment 3061418



This looks beautiful and I agree that your malachite looks gorgeous and I think it looks more interesting with varying pieces and not uniform.


----------



## koeeeee

I was hoping to get some help on a vintage Alhambra single clover pendant. Did they ever make them with lapis lazuli?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

koeeeee said:


> I was hoping to get some help on a vintage Alhambra single clover pendant. Did they ever make them with lapis lazuli?



The closest thing you can find right now is the Sevres pendant in Paris. It's a beautiful deep blue porcelain.


----------



## bags to die for

There was a Christmas pendant with a diamond in the middle made with lapis/YG.


----------



## Valentinegirl

VCA in NYC at Bergdorf Goodman has necklaces long and short in Lapis not long ago. I don't know about single pendants but saw quite a bit of lapis upstairs. They're so slow I think they may still have it.


----------



## sbelle

sbelle said:


> I don't remember ever seeing anyone talk about the butterfly earrings -- does anyone here own any of them?  I especially love the idea of the pairs where the earrings are not matched.
> 
> I tried several pairs on last year and wasn't wowed by how they looked on me at the time.  But - as often happens with VCA-- they are still on my mind!
> 
> I was going to post pictures of the butterfly earrings but the PF ap won't let me .  Don't know if it is me or the ap!




VCA has a picture on the VCA twitter of someone wearing a pair of butterfly earrings.  I can't quite tell which ones they are (maybe both wg?) , but I like the general look!


----------



## bougainvillier

mikeyta said:


> love your necklace on your dark pink top





leechiyong said:


> Looks lovely!





birkin10600 said:


> Beautiful! Twins.





sailorstripes said:


> Wow. Love this look on you--the gold and the malachite look amazing against that shade of pink!





Suzie said:


> This looks beautiful and I agree that your malachite looks gorgeous and I think it looks more interesting with varying pieces and not uniform.



Wow, sorry for the giant picture! And thank you for your kind words


----------



## hopingoneday

sbelle said:


> VCA has a picture on the VCA twitter of someone wearing a pair of butterfly earrings.  I can't quite tell which ones they are (maybe both wg?) , but I like the general look!



This is wg/diamond and the PG/Pink Sapphire pair.  Pretty!


----------



## Farahdm

Heyyy guys pleeeease I need help here!!
I'm dyyyying to purchase the 90cm length Magic Alhambra one motif long necklace but I wanna know the size of the clover. How big is it? Please let me know. And what do you guys think of it? I'm in between Malachite and MOP  thanksss


----------



## leechiyong

Just a quick question on the sweets line:  is the chain the same thickness on the necklace as the bracelet or is one thicker than the other?  Thanks!


----------



## 123Isabella

sbelle said:


> I don't remember ever seeing anyone talk about the butterfly earrings -- does anyone here own any of them?  I especially love the idea of the pairs where the earrings are not matched.
> 
> I tried several pairs on last year and wasn't wowed by how they looked on me at the time.  But - as often happens with VCA-- they are still on my mind!
> 
> I was going to post pictures of the butterfly earrings but the PF ap won't let me .  Don't know if it is me or the ap!



Butterflies hold a very special meaning for me, and I adore VCA's supremely elegant butterfly collection.  
I have two necklaces which wear quite often: one in grey mop wg and the other in yg, both with pave "spines".   
I especially love the diamond and yellow sapphire unmatched pair, though I don't expect it'll be in my budget anytime soon. 
But I'd be happy living vicariously with yours!   
So when can we expect a modeling shot?


----------



## expatwife

Hi lovely ladies! I'm still researching my potential purchases. Found this picture of Mariah, it's Byzantine necklace with charms, I think. Is it something that can be purchased in the store? Are they still available? Nothing came up on the website. Thanks!


----------



## stephmorris11

Does anyone know when we can start to order the holiday pendant for this year?  Thanks!


----------



## PennyD2911

stephmorris11 said:


> Does anyone know when we can start to order the holiday pendant for this year?  Thanks!




Hey there[emoji173]&#65039;!  I was thinking about u the other day. I should have emailed.  I think Mitchell started his list for the LE pendant in September last year.


----------



## PennyD2911

Farahdm said:


> Heyyy guys pleeeease I need help here!!
> 
> I'm dyyyying to purchase the 90cm length Magic Alhambra one motif long necklace but I wanna know the size of the clover. How big is it? Please let me know. And what do you guys think of it? I'm in between Malachite and MOP  thanksss




I purchased the MOP. I love it!
I would say the magic motif is a tad larger than a U.S. Quarter.  HTH a little LOL. [emoji1]


----------



## Notorious Pink

PennyD2911 said:


> Hey there[emoji173]&#65039;!  I was thinking about u the other day. I should have emailed.  I think Mitchell started his list for the LE pendant in September last year.




Thank you!


----------



## sbelle

expatwife said:


> Hi lovely ladies! I'm still researching my potential purchases. Found this picture of Mariah, it's Byzantine necklace with charms, I think. Is it something that can be purchased in the store? Are they still available? Nothing came up on the website. Thanks!
> View attachment 3067082



This necklace has been "rested" since 2010-ish.  Paris calls this the "Byzantine Alhambra" because of the alternating oval and clover pieces.  In the US I think it was really just called the Byzantine, but there is VCA design that Paris calls the Byzantine that is only the oval pieces.  I think the oval-pieces-only necklace has also been "rested".


----------



## texasgirliegirl

stephmorris11 said:


> Does anyone know when we can start to order the holiday pendant for this year?  Thanks!



I think they come out in late Sept/early October. 
My SA already has a list...


----------



## expatwife

sbelle said:


> This necklace has been "rested" since 2010-ish.  Paris calls this the "Byzantine Alhambra" because of the alternating oval and clover pieces.  In the US I think it was really just called the Byzantine, but there is VCA design that Paris calls the Byzantine that is only the oval pieces.  I think the oval-pieces-only necklace has also been "rested".




Thank you, Sbelle! I thought it was interesting, being able to customise with the charms. Maybe they'll bring it back one day, I hope.


----------



## NewBe

Valentinegirl said:


> VCA in NYC at Bergdorf Goodman has necklaces long and short in Lapis not long ago. I don't know about single pendants but saw quite a bit of lapis upstairs. They're so slow I think they may still have it.



did you see the 20 motif vintage alhambra in lapis there?  thanks.


----------



## CATEYES

NewBe said:


> did you see the 20 motif vintage alhambra in lapis there?  thanks.



What?! They recently had lapis?! &#128153;I cannot locate valentines original message so I'm posting here. Anyone else know about this?


----------



## stephmorris11

PennyD2911 said:


> Hey there[emoji173]&#65039;!  I was thinking about u the other day. I should have emailed.  I think Mitchell started his list for the LE pendant in September last year.



Hi!  Thanks.  I emailed him.    Have you seen what the Holiday pendant looks like yet?  Any spy pix?  LOL.


----------



## PennyD2911

stephmorris11 said:


> Hi!  Thanks.  I emailed him.    Have you seen what the Holiday pendant looks like yet?  Any spy pix?  LOL.




I haven't seen anything, but I'm sure one of our group will have something to post soon. [emoji4]


----------



## leechiyong

stephmorris11 said:


> Hi!  Thanks.  I emailed him.    Have you seen what the Holiday pendant looks like yet?  Any spy pix?  LOL.


There's a pic posted here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/van-cleef-and-arpels/upcoming-new-vca-pieces-910840.html


----------



## stephmorris11

leechiyong said:


> There's a pic posted here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/van-cleef-and-arpels/upcoming-new-vca-pieces-910840.html



Wow thank you!  That is really pretty!


----------



## Valentinegirl

Yes they  had the long vintage Alhambra 20 motif and the shorter one about a month ago. There's no one in the store .I was there yesterday. But they change the displays weekly at least. They had a ton of lapis. Upstairs in VCA NYC flagship.


----------



## Valentinegirl

In fact I tried on the whole lapis 10 motif necklace about 2-3 months ago, and I think about 6 months ago and the I think the magic lapis pendant. I know I tried on a few lapis pieces. I don't like it on me. But yes NYC did have it and has had it during the last 6 months. I never look for it. But see it here and there and have tried in it on twice I believe. They definitely had the 20 and 10 motif about 4-6 wks ago upstairs in VCA by BGs. I have no clue why they are telling people they never have it when I see it there.


----------



## Valentinegirl

I like that Mariah piece and I recall being offered that necklace. I haven't seen it lately but I would still try the independent VCAs see if they have one in the vault. Then you have to purchase the individual charms. I don't know if they have those anymore. They use to have them scattered around the NYC store. They have all this antique $250-500K jewelry on the ground floor now and no Alhambra except one pendant. They need to display their Alhambra on the ground floor to see what they have.


----------



## NewBe

Valentinegirl said:


> Yes they  had the long vintage Alhambra 20 motif and the shorter one about a month ago. There's no one in the store .I was there yesterday. But they change the displays weekly at least. They had a ton of lapis. Upstairs in VCA NYC flagship.




interesting, i was there a wk or two ago and did go upstairs, but didn't see any.  maybe i didn't pay attention.  they have mostly high-end stuff on display.


----------



## Valentinegirl

It wasn't there 2 wks ago, but about 4-6 wks ago. However, I would ask them. They have all new SAs and there isn't any one of their old SAs left. I would try to find someone and work with them. I also saw turquoise there when they said there was none. It's hit or miss. But since everyone is new and they come and go now, I'm not sure anyone knows what they are doing. Just keep asking and stopping by. LOL


----------



## Valentinegirl

I'm looking for a good dark red, not orangy brown carnelian magic pendant or necklace. I hate the color they have now. It's too see thru and very brown as of late.


----------



## pinktailcat

Valentinegirl said:


> I'm looking for a good dark red, not orangy brown carnelian magic pendant or necklace. I hate the color they have now. It's too see thru and very brown as of late.



How much X'mass collection pendant will be in the U.S.??


----------



## dialv

pinktailcat said:


> How much X'mass collection pendant will be in the U.S.??


Wow, is that it. It is such a pretty pink.


----------



## hopingoneday

Valentinegirl said:


> I like that Mariah piece and I recall being offered that necklace. I haven't seen it lately but I would still try the independent VCAs see if they have one in the vault. Then you have to purchase the individual charms. I don't know if they have those anymore. They use to have them scattered around the NYC store. They have all this antique $250-500K jewelry on the ground floor now and no Alhambra except one pendant. They need to display their Alhambra on the ground floor to see what they have.




Are you sure you are talking about lapis and not malachite? I have never seen any lapis Alhambra there.


----------



## VCAforever

pinktailcat said:


> How much X'mass collection pendant will be in the U.S.??


Gosh the holiday pendant looks really pretty, gorgeous pink. Roll on September! Thank you so much for sharing this pic.


----------



## Bethc

So pretty!! I just texted my SA, I wonder how it will look layered with my pink sapphire butterfly?


----------



## Valentinegirl

Of course I'm talking about Lapis. I tried it on twice. I hate it on me. They had it upstairs at VCA NYC. It was upstairs when you come off the stairs on the far left. THey had the long and short necklaces. I myself have tried on the lapis a few times within the last 6 months there. I don't like it at all. The malachite/carnelian they always have. They say the same about turquoise. And I've been there where I'll see them have a necklace here and there, but NOT recently. About 1-1/2 years ago, a year ago. It's how you hit it.


----------



## Valentinegirl

I love that pink pendant?  Is that porcelain? I love the green and pink. Just stunning!


----------



## sbelle

sbelle said:


> VCA has a picture on the VCA twitter of someone wearing a pair of butterfly earrings.  I can't quite tell which ones they are (maybe both wg?) , but I like the general look!



I am becoming more and more intrigued by the butterfly earrings as I see pictures of more people wearing them.  Here's a picture from VCA's twitter account.  I think I may like the pair with the pink sapphire one better than the yellow sapphire one.


----------



## sbelle

Another butterfly earclips picture from VCA's twitter


----------



## dialv

Bethc said:


> So pretty!! I just texted my SA, I wonder how it will look layered with my pink sapphire butterfly?


I think it they will contrast each other beautifully. Are you on a list?


----------



## chiaoapple

Excited to share my new magic 6 motif. I haven't seen as many "action" pictures of this as other styles, would love to get inspirations on how to wear/match from others who have this!


----------



## Notorious Pink

chiaoapple said:


> Excited to share my new magic 6 motif. I haven't seen as many "action" pictures of this as other styles, would love to get inspirations on how to wear/match from others who have this!




Oh this is fabulous and so beautiful on you, ciaoapple! I really like this necklace and also am interested in seeing how to wear it.


----------



## leechiyong

chiaoapple said:


> Excited to share my new magic 6 motif. I haven't seen as many "action" pictures of this as other styles, would love to get inspirations on how to wear/match from others who have this!



Looks great on you!  Congrats!


----------



## CATEYES

chiaoapple said:


> Excited to share my new magic 6 motif. I haven't seen as many "action" pictures of this as other styles, would love to get inspirations on how to wear/match from others who have this!



Gorgeous on you! I love this necklace!


----------



## veroliz

chiaoapple said:


> Excited to share my new magic 6 motif. I haven't seen as many "action" pictures of this as other styles, would love to get inspirations on how to wear/match from others who have this!




Beautiful necklace!., looks gorgeous on you!!


----------



## HADASSA

chiaoapple said:


> Excited to share my new magic 6 motif. I haven't seen as many "action" pictures of this as other styles, would love to get inspirations on how to wear/match from others who have this!


 


BBC said:


> Oh this is fabulous and so beautiful on you, ciaoapple! I really like this necklace and also am interested in seeing how to wear it.


 
Lovely necklace chiaoapple. Here is a pic from an older thread for inspiration.


----------



## bougainvillier

chiaoapple said:


> Excited to share my new magic 6 motif. I haven't seen as many "action" pictures of this as other styles, would love to get inspirations on how to wear/match from others who have this!




Beautiful. Funny that I just saw a video today and the woman in there was wearing this necklace with MoP YG vintage clips. It was divine!


----------



## chaneljewel

pinktailcat said:


> How much X'mass collection pendant will be in the U.S.??



Is the special pendant available in September?


----------



## CATEYES

sbelle said:


> I am becoming more and more intrigued by the butterfly earrings as I see pictures of more people wearing them.  Here's a picture from VCA's twitter account.  I think I may like the pair with the pink sapphire one better than the yellow sapphire one.



These are so pretty on! Seeing them not on someone didn't do much for me but now I am liking these a lot. The pink would certainly be gorgeous! This yellow one makes the all diamond pop! &#55357;&#56475;&#55356;&#57118;when otherwise it didn't say look at me!


----------



## Valentinegirl

They have the worse SAs and the most rude SAs now at VCA NYC. I'm really disgusted as a client with their attitude and frankly they know what they can do with their jewelry.  What morons!  They know nothing. They get snippy with you.  I knew everyone there, they all walked out and quit. All their clients just walk out. THey have such an attitude and they are starving. At this point, I've had it.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Valentinegirl said:


> They have the worse SAs and the most rude SAs now at VCA NYC. I'm really disgusted as a client with their attitude and frankly they know what they can do with their jewelry.  What morons!  They know nothing. They get snippy with you.  I knew everyone there, they all walked out and quit. All their clients just walk out. THey have such an attitude and they are starving. At this point, I've had it.



Did something bad happen recently?  It's not in their best interest to make any potential customer feel uncomfortable or intimidated. 
How sad.  Shopping at VCA should feel like a magical experience.


----------



## ChaneLisette

I saw this on the website and thought it was beautiful. I would love if they made more alternating diamond motif combinations.


----------



## jssl1688

Valentinegirl said:


> They have the worse SAs and the most rude SAs now at VCA NYC. I'm really disgusted as a client with their attitude and frankly they know what they can do with their jewelry.  What morons!  They know nothing. They get snippy with you.  I knew everyone there, they all walked out and quit. All their clients just walk out. THey have such an attitude and they are starving. At this point, I've had it.




I'm so sorry to hear that. It's terrible you feel that way. I wonder what happened? 2 of my personal sa is still there and they have been nothing but wonderful to me. I also know the vp and upper executives and I'm sure they would agree that it's unlike vca to treat their customers in such fashion. If you want to pm me and share what happened I can relay the message back to them. So sorry to hear this.


----------



## Valentinegirl

I was told that I imagined seeing Lapis there. I was told I thought I tried on lapis but I really didn't try on lapis. I was sneered, smirked at, eyes rolling from SAs -- why because I asked if they had any lapis there, and because I said I tried it on about 9 months ago. I tried it on with Nicola, the SA from France, who told me to try it on because they never had it. I said I don't like Lapis at all. He said "Oh just try it to see if you might like it, we hardly ever have it." But I was told my mom and imagined it all. Both of us tried it on. Nicola left the company about 9-10 months ago and both my mom and I tried it on with him. We tried on a bunch of stuff. I knew everyone there -- Carla, Lauren, Eric the director, Briony, Gatti, Maya...In fact about 1 year to not more than 1-1/2 years ago the most, I tried on a 10 motif turquoise with Briony who said she would hold it for me for a few days to think about it because they never get it in. But I imagined that. I imagined seeing Lapis there about (I'm bad w/time) maybe it's 3-4 months ago. I told her this is where it was. You thought you saw it but you really didn't see it. This is insanity. I said you sit right here, didnt' you see it? Finally, the moron admitted it could have been bought back by VCA and resold, it could have been found in their vault, and once in a while VCA Paris sends over a piece. I imagine I have VCA jewelry and I imagine I paid the bill. They are incredibly rude, sarcastic, snippy and the 6 people that were there all walked out with me. I didn't see 1 person I knew. In fact even those I saw before have  been replaced. I always bought at  betteridge except my first piece. They will not have me as a customer!


----------



## Valentinegirl

I was also told I imagined trying on a deep red 10 motif opaque carnelian necklace with Carla because all carnelian is orange brown and see-thru. then she argued with me about malachite. SHe had a pair of earrings in malachite, clearly a mismatch that never should have passed inspection. One earrings was dark green with dark bands, the other earrings was light green without bands. But there's nothing wrong with one dark and one light earring. Every piece is different and  you should wear it like that. Horrid. It should be brought to the attention of the mgr/director and sent back. She was so combative. And the girl downstairs was so annoyed -- it's no wonder every one walked out and there's different SAs every few wks. You do not obtain sales by being combative with customers and telling them they didn't even see or try on what they did. How does she know? She wasn't there.  Just very low-class nasty people.


----------



## CATEYES

All this talk of lapis has me wondering, VCA posted this on their Instagram. It isn't vintage Alhambra but description says lapis....


----------



## CATEYES

Here is the description that went with it:


----------



## CATEYES

Valentinegirl said:


> I was also told I imagined trying on a deep red 10 motif opaque carnelian necklace with Carla because all carnelian is orange brown and see-thru. then she argued with me about malachite. SHe had a pair of earrings in malachite, clearly a mismatch that never should have passed inspection. One earrings was dark green with dark bands, the other earrings was light green without bands. But there's nothing wrong with one dark and one light earring. Every piece is different and  you should wear it like that. Horrid. It should be brought to the attention of the mgr/director and sent back. She was so combative. And the girl downstairs was so annoyed -- it's no wonder every one walked out and there's different SAs every few wks. You do not obtain sales by being combative with customers and telling them they didn't even see or try on what they did. How does she know? She wasn't there.  Just very low-class nasty people.



This is not good. My SA, Vittorio, is gone too You ever thought about typing up a letter and sending so they see why so many people are complaining and why so many of their best left?


----------



## Bethc

I was surprised when I heard there was a lapis piece there because I ask my SA about it every time I'm there.  She didn't know anything about it, I keep on asking. [emoji170]


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Bethc said:


> So pretty!! I just texted my SA, I wonder how it will look layered with my pink sapphire butterfly?



OMG I was thinking the exact same thing when I saw this photo!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

I was there about a month or two ago (I think it was the first Saturday in June) and I mentioned lapis to my SA (very nice gentleman, I forget his name, but he was from FR). All they had at the time was a piece similar to the one just posted, but as a necklace, it was displayed in one of the vitrines downstairs. Very pretty, but not for me.


----------



## hermes_fan

Oh no ! Vittorio is gone?! He was my SA and I thought he was lovely!


----------



## eddilicious

Good Morning VCA Friends!
Just wondering about repair work: I'd like to have my 2 sweet bracelets slightly shortened (about 1/4 inch each) because I've had my other dainty bracelets shortened slightly and find they are a better fit - they don't turn around as much on the wrist but I can still put them on by myself. Unfortunately, the shorter position at the inner loop is too tight for my wrist. My SA just emailed me a quote of $240+tax to size down each bracelet. I am just wondering if it would cost less if I had it done in the US? I could send them along with my brother who is visiting home but lives in the US. Any thoughts? I've had the bracelets for over a year so I realize I do have to pay for sizing, just wondering if I'm paying a lot more in Canada. Thanks in advance for your help/insight!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

eddilicious said:


> Good Morning VCA Friends!
> Just wondering about repair work: I'd like to have my 2 sweet bracelets slightly shortened (about 1/4 inch each) because I've had my other dainty bracelets shortened slightly and find they are a better fit - they don't turn around as much on the wrist but I can still put them on by myself. Unfortunately, the shorter position at the inner loop is too tight for my wrist. My SA just emailed me a quote of $240+tax to size down each bracelet. I am just wondering if it would cost less if I had it done in the US? I could send them along with my brother who is visiting home but lives in the US. Any thoughts? I've had the bracelets for over a year so I realize I do have to pay for sizing, just wondering if I'm paying a lot more in Canada. Thanks in advance for your help/insight!



That seems high but others should chime in. 
Have you considered the potential cost for postage (?) customs to have the bracelets sent to the US? Which route would be faster?


----------



## lovequality

Hello,

What do you think of VCA's rose gold? Does it fade? TIA.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lovequality said:


> Hello,
> 
> What do you think of VCA's rose gold? Does it fade? TIA.



Beautiful. The VCA pink gold is actually fairly close to the yg so you can mix pieces. The pg has a softer look. 
Mine hasn't faded.


----------



## lovequality

texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful. The VCA pink gold is actually fairly close to the yg so you can mix pieces. The pg has a softer look.
> Mine hasn't faded.


Thank you so much for your reply. Xx


----------



## purseinsanity

Valentinegirl said:


> I'm looking for a good dark red, not orangy brown carnelian magic pendant or necklace. I hate the color they have now. It's too see thru and very brown as of late.



I agree...I wanted a new Carnelian pendant and was a little surprised to see how brown it was.  The SA told me that it's usual color...I'm familiar enough with Carnelian to know that's not true.


----------



## purseinsanity

chiaoapple said:


> Excited to share my new magic 6 motif. I haven't seen as many "action" pictures of this as other styles, would love to get inspirations on how to wear/match from others who have this!



You wear it so well!


----------



## PennyD2911

purseinsanity said:


> I agree...I wanted a new Carnelian pendant and was a little surprised to see how brown it was.  The SA told me that it's usual color...I'm familiar enough with Carnelian to know that's not true.




The Carnelian  VCA uses in their advertising is definitely a red not a brown.


----------



## NewBe

Question on Vintage Alhambra, Socrate, and Cosmo earrings

For those of you who own the Vintage Alhambra with white MOP/WG earclips, Socrates earclips with 3 flowers earclips, or the small Cosmos earclips with white MOP/diamonds/PG, do you mind checking for me how long is the stem for the pierce earrings?

Is 0.5cm (or 0.2 inch) the standard length?  I don&#8217;t have thick ear drums but stems are sticking out very little after I clipped them that I&#8217;m afraid it will fall off.  I just compared the stem to my other brands of earrings.  It is a lot shorter.  Has anyone request to replace with longer earring stems?  Do you think it is worth replace with longer stem? Or is there other way from preventing the earrings falling off? I personally don&#8217;t like getting things altered if I really don&#8217;t have to.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CATEYES

hermes_fan said:


> Oh no ! Vittorio is gone?! He was my SA and I thought he was lovely!



We are pretty certain. He hasn't responded to my husbands emails and when he called his cell, it was someone else's. Vittorio always responds to our emails and after hearing what valentinegirl said about many of their SA's being gone, we can only assume it's true. Now we have to find another competent and friendly SA.    &#128531;


----------



## hopingoneday

NewBe said:


> Question on Vintage Alhambra, Socrate, and Cosmo earrings
> 
> For those of you who own the Vintage Alhambra with white MOP/WG earclips, Socrates earclips with 3 flowers earclips, or the small Cosmos earclips with white MOP/diamonds/PG, do you mind checking for me how long is the stem for the pierce earrings?
> 
> Is 0.5cm (or 0.2 inch) the standard length?  I dont have thick ear drums but stems are sticking out very little after I clipped them that Im afraid it will fall off.  I just compared the stem to my other brands of earrings.  It is a lot shorter.  Has anyone request to replace with longer earring stems?  Do you think it is worth replace with longer stem? Or is there other way from preventing the earrings falling off? I personally dont like getting things altered if I really dont have to.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




They will swap out for longer posts by request. I've had it done. It is any easy change as many of the posts screw in and out


----------



## texasgirliegirl

NewBe said:


> Question on Vintage Alhambra, Socrate, and Cosmo earrings
> 
> For those of you who own the Vintage Alhambra with white MOP/WG earclips, Socrates earclips with 3 flowers earclips, or the small Cosmos earclips with white MOP/diamonds/PG, do you mind checking for me how long is the stem for the pierce earrings?
> 
> Is 0.5cm (or 0.2 inch) the standard length?  I dont have thick ear drums but stems are sticking out very little after I clipped them that Im afraid it will fall off.  I just compared the stem to my other brands of earrings.  It is a lot shorter.  Has anyone request to replace with longer earring stems?  Do you think it is worth replace with longer stem? Or is there other way from preventing the earrings falling off? I personally dont like getting things altered if I really dont have to.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hopingoneday is correct. 
VCA receives this request often. In fact, at Neimans they keep extra posts in stock. The posts just screw in. Easy fix.


----------



## Valentinegirl

VCA was trying to save money. They were cutting back on gold when it went up and one of the idiots at VCA told them to make the posts shorter and we have this problem. It's a disgrace. Posts must come out of your ear for them to be secure.


----------



## NewBe

hopingoneday said:


> They will swap out for longer posts by request. I've had it done. It is any easy change as many of the posts screw in and out




got it.  so, the posts are screwed in rather than glue in.  i couldn't see the screw from my naked eye and thought they have to unglue and glue them to swap the posts.  that's why i'm a little reluctant to do it.  and thought i should give up buying their earrings going forward since the posts are short.  

do they charge you a fee for swapping the posts?  i had them for a little more than 3 months, but it fell off couple times and went in for repair.  but aside from the defect it had originally, i just noticed that their posts are shorter than other brands...maybe that's the reason why it fell of easily.

valentinegirl, you are right.  i check the cartier earrings.  posts are about 0.5cm.  i guess it is a cost cutting strategy for richemont group.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

NewBe said:


> got it.  so, the posts are screwed in rather than glue in.  i couldn't see the screw from my naked eye and thought they have to unglue and glue them to swap the posts.  that's why i'm a little reluctant to do it.  and thought i should give up buying their earrings going forward since the posts are short.
> 
> do they charge you a fee for swapping the posts?  i had them for a little more than 3 months, but it fell off couple times and went in for repair.  but aside from the defect it had originally, i just noticed that their posts are shorter than other brands...maybe that's the reason why it fell of easily.
> 
> valentinegirl, you are right.  i check the cartier earrings.  posts are about 0.5cm.  i guess it is a cost cutting strategy for richemont group.



Since they screw in the posts can become loose. I've learned how to tighten them myself. Certain styles seem to be more prone to loosening than others. My yg frivole earrings get loose all the time. My pave frivole earrings became loose and had to get sent back to get laser locked. I've had no issues with any of my alhambra earrings. 
FYI, they do charge to swap the posts for longer posts. If you have this done, request to keep your original posts. Otherwise they will KEEP them.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Valentinegirl said:


> I'm looking for a good dark red, not orangy brown carnelian magic pendant or necklace. I hate the color they have now. It's too see thru and very brown as of late.







purseinsanity said:


> I agree...I wanted a new Carnelian pendant and was a little surprised to see how brown it was.  The SA told me that it's usual color...I'm familiar enough with Carnelian to know that's not true.




Definitely not! I guess you just have to keep looking for a carnelian you like. My 10-motif is fairly new and not brown at all....goes with Hermès' Rouge H.


----------



## NewBe

texasgirliegirl said:


> Since they screw in the posts can become loose. I've learned how to tighten them myself. Certain styles seem to be more prone to loosening than others. My yg frivole earrings get loose all the time. My pave frivole earrings became loose and had to get sent back to get laser locked. I've had no issues with any of my alhambra earrings.
> FYI, they do charge to swap the posts for longer posts. If you have this done, request to keep your original posts. Otherwise they will KEEP them.



may i ask how long is your post?  does it come with just one length for longer post or there are several length you can pick from?  thanks again.


----------



## chiaoapple

Thanks for the kind comments on my magic necklace

Here is a pairing of the Lucky bracelet with Hermes laquered necklace (putting Isatis and Pop H pendants on one string).


----------



## chiaoapple

goldengirl123 said:


> I wear my two sweets 24/7!


Really love the look of 2 sweets together, really gives a feeling of the sum being more than its parts put together!


----------



## Farahdm

Thank u so much for the reply &#128149;


----------



## valnsw

texasgirliegirl said:


> Since they screw in the posts can become loose. I've learned how to tighten them myself. Certain styles seem to be more prone to loosening than others. My yg frivole earrings get loose all the time. My pave frivole earrings became loose and had to get sent back to get laser locked. I've had no issues with any of my alhambra earrings.
> FYI, they do charge to swap the posts for longer posts. If you have this done, request to keep your original posts. Otherwise they will KEEP them.



So far so good, touch wood my frivole and vintage Alhambra earrings which I have requested for longer posts have been fine. 

When I requested to lengthen the posts for them, they were done free of charge. Not sure if it is because I requested for lengthened posts upon purchase.

FYI I'm in Asia so it could be a matter of different policy in different country?

How to tell if the posts are screwed in? Cos mine seem like they were soldered on and permanent.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

NewBe said:


> may i ask how long is your post?  does it come with just one length for longer post or there are several length you can pick from?  thanks again.



My posts are the standard size posts that come with the earrings. I have no idea precisely the measure but they appear to be slightly shorter than what you typicalky see in earrings. 
You can't select your post length although I suppose if your SA places an order she can request longer than standard posts.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> So far so good, touch wood my frivole and vintage Alhambra earrings which I have requested for longer posts have been fine.
> 
> When I requested to lengthen the posts for them, they were done free of charge. Not sure if it is because I requested for lengthened posts upon purchase.
> 
> FYI I'm in Asia so it could be a matter of different policy in different country?
> 
> How to tell if the posts are screwed in? Cos mine seem like they were soldered on and permanent.



It would be hard to tell if yours were soldered in and I would not recommend turning them to see if they screw out. 
If you buy them straight from the boutique without any modifications, the frivole and vintage Alhambra earrings have screw in posts. The earrings with the omega clips all do because they are convertible ( worn as clips for those without pierced ears).  The post style earrings such as the fleurettes and the sweets are always soldered.


----------



## HADASSA

chiaoapple said:


> Thanks for the kind comments on my magic necklace
> 
> Here is a pairing of the Lucky bracelet with Hermes laquered necklace (putting Isatis and Pop H pendants on one string).


 
Oh chiaoapple!!! You're such an enabler with that Lucky Alhambra bracelet - it's lovely


----------



## sbelle

CATEYES said:


> We are pretty certain. He hasn't responded to my husbands emails and when he called his cell, it was someone else's. Vittorio always responds to our emails and after hearing what valentinegirl said about many of their SA's being gone, we can only assume it's true. Now we have to find another competent and friendly SA.    &#65533;&#65533;





hermes_fan said:


> Oh no ! *Vittorio is gone*?! He was my SA and I thought he was lovely!



I was in NYC today and asked about Vittorio.  They said he was gone.  I asked where he went and they wouldn't tell me --  I am guessing that means he left VCA completely.


----------



## CATEYES

sbelle said:


> I was in NYC today and asked about Vittorio.  They said he was gone.  I asked where he went and they wouldn't tell me --  I am guessing that means he left VCA completely.



Sniff sniff &#128534;


----------



## CATEYES

chiaoapple said:


> Thanks for the kind comments on my magic necklace
> 
> Here is a pairing of the Lucky bracelet with Hermes laquered necklace (putting Isatis and Pop H pendants on one string).



This bracelet is much prettier and larger pieces than I ever realized!!&#10084;&#65039;&#127811;&#127808; Is it comfortable to wear? I would be worried the hanging pieces would hit against things when wearing. I once saw a pic of Celine Dion wearing the matching necklace to this bracelet&#128525;


----------



## Bag2gal

Hello everyone,

I was wondering if anyone has recently bought an Alhambra necklace and got a 2-inch-REMOVABLE-Extension (or any length for that matter)  and how much Van Cleef charged you for it OR if you got it complimentary with your purchase??

For the 10-motif-vintage-Alhambra necklace I was told they could put in a permanent 2-inch-extension for free BUT if I want it to be a removable-extension then it will cost around $600 or $700. I feel this is very unreasonable amount to charge especially considering it is free otherwise. Also, I went through many older threads where people said they got the removable extender for free!? 

So anyone, everyone- I appreciate it if u could please kindly share what you know about this..


(P.s. I also created a thread for this topic because I think it would be helpful for people to discuss this in detail too . Thank you!


----------



## purseinsanity

BBC said:


> Definitely not! I guess you just have to keep looking for a carnelian you like. My 10-motif is fairly new and not brown at all....goes with Hermès' Rouge H.



Yes, probably.  I was just surprised because the 5/10/20 motifs they had in the store were the usual red...not brown like the pendant


----------



## chiaoapple

CATEYES said:


> This bracelet is much prettier and larger pieces than I ever realized!!&#10084;&#65039;&#127811;&#127808; Is it comfortable to wear? I would be worried the hanging pieces would hit against things when wearing. I once saw a pic of Celine Dion wearing the matching necklace to this bracelet&#128525;


CATEYES - I actually find the Lucky bracelet comfortable to wear, and love how I can turn it and look at different motifs all day long as I work on my computer =) 
I do understand your concerns about the dangling. It definitely will hit the table, keyboard, etc if you have to work at a desk, but since nothing on my table is sharp enough to scrape, I am ok with it. I have also removed 10 links to make it shorter (but still a bit on the long side as I do want it to drape a bit). So you can potentially remove more links to make it less dangly. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## pigleto972001

Hadn't participated recently but heard about some new pieces coming. One is a perlee bangle w basically larger spheres kind of like the large hoop earrings but in a bangle form. Also the sweets will have a 6 motif bracelet and I think 11 or 12? Motif necklace. And some will have pave in them. Cute


----------



## PennyD2911

pigleto972001 said:


> Hadn't participated recently but heard about some new pieces coming. One is a perlee bangle w basically larger spheres kind of like the large hoop earrings but in a bangle form. Also the sweets will have a 6 motif bracelet and I think 11 or 12? Motif necklace. And some will have pave in them.
> 
> Interesting, I'm sure the additions to the sweet line will be big sellers.


----------



## leechiyong

pigleto972001 said:


> Hadn't participated recently but heard about some new pieces coming. One is a perlee bangle w basically larger spheres kind of like the large hoop earrings but in a bangle form. Also the sweets will have a 6 motif bracelet and I think 11 or 12? Motif necklace. And some will have pave in them. Cute


Thank you for posting!  I like the idea of a 6 motif sweet bracelet.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I believe that the new sweets will be wg/pave and also plain pink gold. Long necklaces ( intended for layering) and earrings.


----------



## chuichui

Really like the idea of long sweet necklace , when will they be out?


----------



## CATEYES

pigleto972001 said:


> Hadn't participated recently but heard about some new pieces coming. One is a perlee bangle w basically larger spheres kind of like the large hoop earrings but in a bangle form. Also the sweets will have a 6 motif bracelet and I think 11 or 12? Motif necklace. And some will have pave in them. Cute



Those sound very promising! Can't wait to see what they are designing!


----------



## valnsw

texasgirliegirl said:


> It would be hard to tell if yours were soldered in and I would not recommend turning them to see if they screw out.
> If you buy them straight from the boutique without any modifications, the frivole and vintage Alhambra earrings have screw in posts. The earrings with the omega clips all do because they are convertible ( worn as clips for those without pierced ears).  The post style earrings such as the fleurettes and the sweets are always soldered.



This is something new I have learnt today. 
I had always requested to lengthen the posts the moment I purchased them as I felt the posts were too short for me, so I didn't realise that those posts were screw-in ones.


----------



## valnsw

texasgirliegirl said:


> I believe that the new sweets will be wg/pave and also plain pink gold. Long necklaces ( intended for layering) and earrings.



Any intel on when the launch date would be? I asked my SA about it but she only said will update me once she gets the info


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> Any intel on when the launch date would be? I asked my SA about it but she only said will update me once she gets the info



They just said Fall...


----------



## perleegirl

If you only had one piece of VCA, would you rather have a 20 motif or the Perlee clover bracelet?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

perleegirl said:


> If you only had one piece of VCA, would you rather have a 20 motif or the Perlee clover bracelet?



Depends. 
There is a considerable price difference between the two and I think it depends on what you have already. 
Both are &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Depends.
> 
> There is a considerable price difference between the two and I think it depends on what you have already.
> 
> Both are [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




I don't have the diamond perlee, just the signature perlee bracelet. 
Of the two you mentioned I would choose the 20 motif. [emoji4]


----------



## HADASSA

perleegirl said:


> If you only had one piece of VCA, would you rather have a 20 motif or the Perlee clover bracelet?


 
Perleegirl, if I have been following this thread correctly, you traded in your Perlee Clover PG for WG? I think you can get 3 pieces for the price of the Perlee Clover - a 20 motifs necklace, Small Frivole YG earrings and a Signature Perlee bracelet. A piece from 3 lines - Alhambra, Flowers and Perlee


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Perleegirl, if I have been following this thread correctly, you traded in your Perlee Clover PG for WG? I think you can get 3 pieces for the price of the Perlee Clover - a 20 motifs necklace, Small Frivole YG earrings and a Signature Perlee bracelet. A piece from 3 lines - Alhambra, Flowers and Perlee




+1[emoji4]


----------



## PennyD2911

hadassa said:


> perleegirl, if i have been following this thread correctly, you traded in your perlee clover pg for wg? I think you can get 3 pieces for the price of the perlee clover - a 20 motifs necklace, small frivole yg earrings and a signature perlee bracelet. A piece from 3 lines - alhambra, flowers and perlee




+1


----------



## perleegirl

HADASSA said:


> Perleegirl, if I have been following this thread correctly, you traded in your Perlee Clover PG for WG? I think you can get 3 pieces for the price of the Perlee Clover - a 20 motifs necklace, Small Frivole YG earrings and a Signature Perlee bracelet. A piece from 3 lines - Alhambra, Flowers and Perlee




You do pay attention! I sent back my W/G sometime ago. I had it shipped without inspecting, and I couldn't get past the shape. My P/G had a perfect shape, but the W/G was asymmetrical. I felt for the money, I didn't want to compromise. I keep trying to get to Dallas or Houston to look at more in person, but just haven't had time. My daughter and sister are trying to convince me to get necklaces instead, saying they are so much more iconic. I just wonder if I would regret giving up the bracelet. Wish I could win the lottery. And for the record, at this time I don't own any VCA. I wear my W/G Love and am dying for a Y/G JUC, so I guess I don't "need " the Perlee. I am anxious to see what the new Perlee bracelet will look like.


----------



## Notorious Pink

PennyD2911 said:


> I don't have the diamond perlee, just the signature perlee bracelet.
> Of the two you mentioned I would choose the 20 motif. [emoji4]



+1




HADASSA said:


> Perleegirl, if I have been following this thread correctly, you traded in your Perlee Clover PG for WG? I think you can get 3 pieces for the price of the Perlee Clover - a 20 motifs necklace, Small Frivole YG earrings and a Signature Perlee bracelet. A piece from 3 lines - Alhambra, Flowers and Perlee




FABULOUS IDEA. But since you don't have any VCA, make it FOUR pieces; two 10s instead of the 20. If there is one lesson I have taken from these threads, it's that I will appreciate the versatility of two 10s instead of one 20.



perleegirl said:


> You do pay attention! I sent back my W/G sometime ago. I had it shipped without inspecting, and I couldn't get past the shape. My P/G had a perfect shape, but the W/G was asymmetrical. I felt for the money, I didn't want to compromise. I keep trying to get to Dallas or Houston to look at more in person, but just haven't had time. My daughter and sister are trying to convince me to get necklaces instead, saying they are so much more iconic. I just wonder if I would regret giving up the bracelet. Wish I could win the lottery. And for the record, at this time I don't own any VCA. I wear my W/G Love and am dying for a Y/G JUC, so I guess I don't "need " the Perlee. I am anxious to see what the new Perlee bracelet will look like.




Listen, I absolutely love the clover bangle....it is SO beautiful, and looks stunning in every photo.....however, when I see it in real life, honestly? I am always underwhelmed. All of the Perlee clovers photograph so well, and when I get to the store, they look...well, tiny...it's kind of like seeing the Mona Lisa in the Louvre. I am a huge fan of VCA, but still for the price I do not see the value for that particular piece - if you wanted a diamond VCA bracelet, I think the five motif is a better value. 

If money was no object - absolutely! The design is stunning! - but personally, as much as I love VCA, I find myself moving towards other designers for the more substantial pieces.


----------



## HADASSA

perleegirl said:


> You do pay attention! I sent back my W/G sometime ago. I had it shipped without inspecting, and I couldn't get past the shape. My P/G had a perfect shape, but the W/G was asymmetrical. I felt for the money, I didn't want to compromise. I keep trying to get to Dallas or Houston to look at more in person, but just haven't had time. My daughter and sister are trying to convince me to get necklaces instead, saying they are so much more iconic. I just wonder if I would regret giving up the bracelet. Wish I could win the lottery. And for the record, at this time I don't own any VCA. I wear my W/G Love and am dying for a Y/G JUC, so I guess I don't "need " the Perlee. I am anxious to see what the new Perlee bracelet will look like.


 
The Perlee ligne is much younger than the Alhambra and I think from what I have read, the Alhambra is one design that has remained constant for the VCA maison. There have been variations on the others (maybe tweaking??).

With that said, you seem to be having some issues with the Perlee Clovers, not just the shape/Gold colour, etc. To be honest, I did try on in person and as lovely as the PC is, I found it too mature for my taste. I would much prefer the Signature Perlee beause I like clean, simple lines. I mean, how can you be "perleegirl" without a Perlee ? 

The JUCs are now available in all diamond versions so that might be an option but they are all expensive purchases, so please be happy. It's great to get advice from those closest to you about what is iconic but you have to know what you are going to wear the most. 



PennyD2911 said:


> +1


 
P, you've already got 2 out of the 3, so time to work on the 20 



BBC said:


> FABULOUS IDEA. But since you don't have any VCA, make it FOUR pieces; two 10s instead of the 20. If there is one lesson I have taken from these threads, it's that I will appreciate the versatility of two 10s instead of one 20.


 
Yes, this is a great idea but I did get some great advice from Texasgirliegirl for Turquoise and Malachite especially - get these in 20 because they can be hard to match.




BBC said:


> Listen, I absolutely love the clover bangle....it is SO beautiful, and looks stunning in every photo.....however, when I see it in real life, honestly? I am always underwhelmed. All of the Perlee clovers photograph so well, and when I get to the store, they look...well, tiny...it's kind of like seeing the Mona Lisa in the Louvre. I am a huge fan of VCA, but still for the price I do not see the value for that particular piece - if you wanted a diamond VCA bracelet, I think the five motif is a better value.
> 
> If money was no object - absolutely! The design is stunning! - but personally, as much as I love VCA, I find myself moving towards other designers for the more substantial pieces.


 
Great advice!!!


----------



## perleegirl

BBC said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FABULOUS IDEA. But since you don't have any VCA, make it FOUR pieces; two 10s instead of the 20. If there is one lesson I have taken from these threads, it's that I will appreciate the versatility of two 10s instead of one 20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, I absolutely love the clover bangle....it is SO beautiful, and looks stunning in every photo.....however, when I see it in real life, honestly? I am always underwhelmed. All of the Perlee clovers photograph so well, and when I get to the store, they look...well, tiny...it's kind of like seeing the Mona Lisa in the Louvre. I am a huge fan of VCA, but still for the price I do not see the value for that particular piece - if you wanted a diamond VCA bracelet, I think the five motif is a better value.
> 
> If money was no object - absolutely! The design is stunning! - but personally, as much as I love VCA, I find myself moving towards other designers for the more substantial pieces.[/QUO
> 
> Such great advice! Thanks!


----------



## Notorious Pink

HADASSA said:


> I mean, how can you be "perleegirl" without a Perlee ?



Lol! 



HADASSA said:


> The JUCs are now available in all diamond versions so that might be an option but they are all expensive purchases, so please be happy. It's great to get advice from those closest to you about what is iconic but you have to know what you are going to wear the most.



Absolutely, 100% agree! (Said the lady dying over a pair of gorgeous ridiculous expensive sneakers that no one else on TPF likes! [emoji33])



HADASSA said:


> Yes, this is a great idea but I did get some great advice from Texasgirliegirl for Turquoise and Malachite especially - get these in 20 because they can be hard to match.



Again, you are absolutely right - I didn't think of that! How about 2 10s only if you want something easy to match OR you are in the store and can get a perfect match?



HADASSA said:


> Great advice!!!



Thank you! [emoji254]


----------



## perleegirl

I have no idea how to multi quote, but want to thank all you kind ladies for taking the time to share your thoughts about my  Perlee clover dilemma. I do love it, but it some times does seem not all that, for the money. I really did prefer the W/G for myself, and would have kept it was it not for the "off" shape. Now that I have been rid of it for a while, I am not as attached to it and can think more logically. 

I am on a waiting list for the 20 motif Turquoise, so I guess I should call to see if there is any chance in hell that I have moved up. I also am really considering Chalcedony. I understand that it is better not to chance trying to match two 10 motif turquoise, but what about Chalcedony? Is it also hard to match?  Also, what are yall's thoughts on the Perlee clover ring, as a right hand ring? I have considered that as an option to still have something of the Perlee Clover collection.


----------



## HADASSA

perleegirl said:


> I have no idea how to multi quote, but want to thank all you kind ladies for taking the time to share your thoughts about my  Perlee clover dilemma. I do love it, but it some times does seem not all that, for the money. I really did prefer the W/G for myself, and would have kept it was it not for the "off" shape. Now that I have been rid of it for a while, I am not as attached to it and can think more logically.
> 
> I am on a waiting list for the 20 motif Turquoise, so I guess I should call to see if there is any chance in hell that I have moved up. I also am really considering Chalcedony. I understand that it is better not to chance trying to match two 10 motif turquoise, but what about Chalcedony? Is it also hard to match?  Also, what are yall's thoughts on the Perlee clover ring, as a right hand ring? I have considered that as an option to still have something of the Perlee Clover collection.


 
I am sorry but I have no experience with Chalcedony. I have included a pic of the Perlee Clover WG ring worn on the right hand for inspiration.[Photo credits - Latifa Al Shamsi blog]

My advice to you is to make a list of things that you like and make the time to get to a boutique to try them on. Something that looks good on someone else may not look good on you. Don't be in a hurry to use your credit, unless it is valid for a particular time.


----------



## perleegirl

HADASSA said:


> I am sorry but I have no experience with Chalcedony. I have included a pic of the Perlee Clover WG ring worn on the right hand for inspiration.[Photo credits - Latifa Al Shamsi blog]
> 
> My advice to you is to make a list of things that you like and make the time to get to a boutique to try them on. Something that looks good on someone else may not look good on you. Don't be in a hurry to use your credit, unless it is valid for a particular time.



Great Photo! And more great advice!
 I am definitely taking my time deciding. I plan to be in Houston in a few weeks, so will play dress up then. The only reason I would be under pressure to decide, is if there would be a price increase looming. And as far as the JUC, I would just want the regular diamond one. Honestly, If NM still carried Cartier, I would probably just have traded towards the pave Love. I really appreciate the durability of the Cartier bracelets, as I feel like I have to protect the Perlee clover too much when wearing it.


----------



## HADASSA

perleegirl said:


> Great Photo! And more great advice!
> I am definitely taking my time deciding. I plan to be in Houston in a few weeks, so will play dress up then. The only reason I would be under pressure to decide, is if there would be a price increase looming. And as far as the JUC, I would just want the regular diamond one. Honestly, If NM still carried Cartier, I would probably just have traded towards the pave Love. I really appreciate the durability of the Cartier bracelets, as I feel like I have to protect the Perlee clover too much when wearing it.


 
There will also be a Pave Sweet necklace / bracelet in WG coming out for Oct/Nov - as per earlier posts in this thread, so maybe you might want to ask about that when you go to Houston. Have FUN trying on


----------



## Notorious Pink

HADASSA said:


> Something that looks good on someone else may not look good on you. Don't be in a hurry to use your credit, unless it is valid for a particular time.




THIS. More excellent advice!


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> THIS. More excellent advice!


 
I so wish I had given myself this same advice so many times - then maybe I would not have ended up with so many unused handbags


----------



## PennyD2911

perleegirl said:


> I have no idea how to multi quote, but want to thank all you kind ladies for taking the time to share your thoughts about my  Perlee clover dilemma. I do love it, but it some times does seem not all that, for the money. I really did prefer the W/G for myself, and would have kept it was it not for the "off" shape. Now that I have been rid of it for a while, I am not as attached to it and can think more logically.
> 
> I am on a waiting list for the 20 motif Turquoise, so I guess I should call to see if there is any chance in hell that I have moved up. I also am really considering Chalcedony. I understand that it is better not to chance trying to match two 10 motif turquoise, but what about Chalcedony? Is it also hard to match?  Also, what are yall's thoughts on the Perlee clover ring, as a right hand ring? I have considered that as an option to still have something of the Perlee Clover collection.




I really thought I wanted the Perlee Clover Bracelet.  In pictures it is gorgeous.  It was on the top of my 2015 VCA List.  I kept thinking about the price and talked my self out of it.  I purchased the signature bracelet in YG instead and am very happy with it.  The savings between the two left funds for me to move on to my next item, a 20 motif in TE or Carnelian. Working on that now. [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

perleegirl said:


> I have no idea how to multi quote, but want to thank all you kind ladies for taking the time to share your thoughts about my  Perlee clover dilemma. I do love it, but it some times does seem not all that, for the money. I really did prefer the W/G for myself, and would have kept it was it not for the "off" shape. Now that I have been rid of it for a while, I am not as attached to it and can think more logically.
> 
> I am on a waiting list for the 20 motif Turquoise, so I guess I should call to see if there is any chance in hell that I have moved up. I also am really considering Chalcedony. I understand that it is better not to chance trying to match two 10 motif turquoise, but what about Chalcedony? Is it also hard to match?  Also, what are yall's thoughts on the Perlee clover ring, as a right hand ring? I have considered that as an option to still have something of the Perlee Clover collection.



Chalcedony can vary from light gray to periwinkle blue. 
What about Perlee earrings? The small Perlee hoops are the perfect perfect size!! They also come with diamonds &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;
I have both the Perlee signature bracelet and the Perlee hoops and they are perfection.


----------



## perleegirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> Chalcedony can vary from light gray to periwinkle blue.
> 
> What about Perlee earrings? The small Perlee hoops are the perfect perfect size!! They also come with diamonds [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> I have both the Perlee signature bracelet and the Perlee hoops and they are perfection.




I do love the plain Perlee hoops. Great suggestion, as they are on my list. Thanks TGG. [emoji4]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

perleegirl said:


> I do love the plain Perlee hoops. Great suggestion, as they are on my list. Thanks TGG. [emoji4]



Staying true to your screen name, I really think that you "need" them...


----------



## purseinsanity

perleegirl said:


> If you only had one piece of VCA, would you rather have a 20 motif or the Perlee clover bracelet?



OMG this is like Sophie's choice!


----------



## perleegirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> Staying true to your screen name, I really think that you "need" them...



Indeed!


----------



## perleegirl

purseinsanity said:


> OMG this is like Sophie's choice!



YES! And that is exactly why I haven't chosen!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

purseinsanity said:


> OMG this is like Sophie's choice!



A 20 motif will be more highly visible and also recognized as VCA. Plus, you can wear it as either a necklace or a bracelet.


----------



## perleegirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> A 20 motif will be more highly visible and also recognized as VCA. Plus, you can wear it as either a necklace or a bracelet.



Exactly what my sister keeps telling me! She says that nobody even recognizes the "newer stuff ". LOL!


----------



## LVoeletters

Hi ladies, wanted to share a funny find, can you tell I had van cleef on my mind? LOL. I have had to do a jewelry hiatus as I have been furnishing a new place, but VCA still haunts me! I am going to silver leaf the legs. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
sorry for the poor lighting. Haven't gotten to the lighting yet.


----------



## PennyD2911

LVoeletters said:


> Hi ladies, wanted to share a funny find, can you tell I had van cleef on my mind? LOL. I have had to do a jewelry hiatus as I have been furnishing a new place, but VCA still haunts me! I am going to silver leaf the legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the poor lighting. Haven't gotten to the lighting yet.




Yes, those clovers can "attack" us anywhere! [emoji3][emoji3]
Congrats on your new place!


----------



## loves

LVoeletters said:


> Hi ladies, wanted to share a funny find, can you tell I had van cleef on my mind? LOL. I have had to do a jewelry hiatus as I have been furnishing a new place, but VCA still haunts me! I am going to silver leaf the legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the poor lighting. Haven't gotten to the lighting yet.



i love this!


----------



## Notorious Pink

LVoeletters said:


> Hi ladies, wanted to share a funny find, can you tell I had van cleef on my mind? LOL. I have had to do a jewelry hiatus as I have been furnishing a new place, but VCA still haunts me! I am going to silver leaf the legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the poor lighting. Haven't gotten to the lighting yet.




Love this! What a cool find!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

LVoeletters said:


> Hi ladies, wanted to share a funny find, can you tell I had van cleef on my mind? LOL. I have had to do a jewelry hiatus as I have been furnishing a new place, but VCA still haunts me! I am going to silver leaf the legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the poor lighting. Haven't gotten to the lighting yet.



Love this!!


----------



## dialv

LVoeletters said:


> Hi ladies, wanted to share a funny find, can you tell I had van cleef on my mind? LOL. I have had to do a jewelry hiatus as I have been furnishing a new place, but VCA still haunts me! I am going to silver leaf the legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the poor lighting. Haven't gotten to the lighting yet.


That's awesome!


----------



## hopingoneday

Ok this is too funny. I never thought about the design this way!!! Here is my vanity chair. Now I know why I like it so much:


----------



## PennyD2911

hopingoneday said:


> Ok this is too funny. I never thought about the design this way!!! Here is my vanity chair. Now I know why I like it so much:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087192




Love that! I've never given much thought to the clover design other than VCA.


----------



## PennyD2911

Opinions Please  [emoji771][emoji771][emoji771]
Vintage Alhambra 20 Motif 
Tigers Eye or Letterwood
[emoji780][emoji780][emoji780][emoji780][emoji780]


----------



## Notorious Pink

PennyD2911 said:


> Opinions Please  [emoji771][emoji771][emoji771]
> Vintage Alhambra 20 Motif
> Tigers Eye or Letterwood
> [emoji780][emoji780][emoji780][emoji780][emoji780]




Depends on your coloring! Remember TE is with YG - Letterwood is PG. Also, what other 10s or 20s do you have that might play well with either of these?

I don't think either of these are hard to match....maybe the versatility of two 10s instead?


----------



## PennyD2911

BBC said:


> Depends on your coloring! Remember TE is with YG - Letterwood is PG. Also, what other 10s or 20s do you have that might play well with either of these?
> 
> I don't think either of these are hard to match....maybe the versatility of two 10s instead?




I am fair, green eyes, and hi-lited hair so I can wear all three - WG YG PG - equally well.  I have two 10 motif in onyx. I've never worn either separate only connected, so I know the 20 motif is perfect for me.  [emoji4]


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> I am fair, green eyes, and hi-lited hair so I can wear all three - WG YG PG - equally well.  I have two 10 motif in onyx. I've never worn either separate only connected, so I know the 20 motif is perfect for me.  [emoji4]


 
Penny, have you ever considered Malachite with your green eyes?  But my vote would be for Tigers Eye.


----------



## perleegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Opinions Please  [emoji771][emoji771][emoji771]
> Vintage Alhambra 20 Motif
> Tigers Eye or Letterwood
> [emoji780][emoji780][emoji780][emoji780][emoji780]



I vote Tigers Eye!


----------



## perleegirl

Which is prettier in real life? 20 motif W/G MOP, or Chalcedony?
When choosing Chalcedony, what would I look for?


----------



## HADASSA

perleegirl said:


> Which is prettier in real life? 20 motif W/G MOP, or Chalcedony?
> When choosing Chalcedony, what would I look for?


 
Perleegirl, here is a pic of a fellow TPFer with her Chalcedony with WG. TGG would be able to give you better advice between the MOP and Chalcedony.


----------



## sailorstripes

PennyD2911 said:


> Opinions Please  [emoji771][emoji771][emoji771]
> Vintage Alhambra 20 Motif
> Tigers Eye or Letterwood
> [emoji780][emoji780][emoji780][emoji780][emoji780]


Another vote for Tiger's Eye!


----------



## perleegirl

HADASSA said:


> Perleegirl, here is a pic of a fellow TPFer with her Chalcedony with WG. TGG would be able to give you better advice between the MOP and Chalcedony.




Oh my! That is a gorgeous combo with the lotus earrings.[emoji7]


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Penny, have you ever considered Malachite with your green eyes?  But my vote would be for Tigers Eye.







perleegirl said:


> I vote Tigers Eye!







sailorstripes said:


> Another vote for Tiger's Eye!




Thanks Ladies [emoji256][emoji259][emoji256]
I am leaning more toward TE. [emoji4]
I love the idea of the warm tones of brown and golden yellow with the 18kt YG.


----------



## HADASSA

perleegirl said:


> Oh my! That is a gorgeous combo with the lotus earrings.[emoji7]


 
So many great combinations - so little time


----------



## blueberryjam

Sorry to jump into the conversation. I've been lurking around the old VCA threads and I have a question for ladies who've had the posts of their sweet Alhambra ear studs altered. 

I went to my local boutique today to err...check things out. . The YG and onyx combination was WOW. I didn't even think to consider them when I was making my list. 

Like previous posters have mentioned - the posts of the ear studs are short and quite thick. The backs are insanely fiddly. This was what the SA said VCA can do - thin out the posts and add gold to lengthen them. (No, apparently the posts aren't changed out.) I can use my own butterfly backs if I don't like the original backs. 

Is there anyone who had a similar issue? Was it resolved to your satisfaction? Did VCA charge you for the service (I forgot to ask the SA, silly me)? I'm a VCA newbie and I'm located in Singapore. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Valentinegirl

It seems there isn't a person these new posts fit. They are short on everyone due to VCAs stupidity of shortening the posts to save money. They all have to be changed out. Mine were a mess and they had to redo 3 or 4 times until I had such a fight with them, they reordered the earrings from France for me. They were too long when they came back and need to be adjusted. THey should be putting on a normal size post like every other jewelry house instead of this nonsense. It's done at your own risk. Make sure they are lasered back and wear them in the house for a few days first if you buy them. My posts fell off twice and broke off once. If I had worn them outside first, I would have lost the earrings. Good luck!


----------



## pedsdds

PennyD2911 said:


> Opinions Please  [emoji771][emoji771][emoji771]
> Vintage Alhambra 20 Motif
> Tigers Eye or Letterwood
> [emoji780][emoji780][emoji780][emoji780][emoji780]




tigers eye! I love the sheen the stone has in the light


----------



## pedsdds

HADASSA said:


> Perleegirl, here is a pic of a fellow TPFer with her Chalcedony with WG. TGG would be able to give you better advice between the MOP and Chalcedony.







perleegirl said:


> Oh my! That is a gorgeous combo with the lotus earrings.[emoji7]




thank you ladies! that's my photo [emoji5]&#65039; I know chalcedony is not one of the more popular stones, and I actually only bought it at the encouragement of DH, but it is my most worn necklace! I absolutely LOVE the pale blue with the striations and have found it to match with the majority of my wardrobe. I think chalcedony "pops" more with the WG than MOP does. Don't get me wrong, I think the MOP/WG is gorgeous also, but my personal preference for MOP is with YG... although I'm pretty sure I could justify having both [emoji6]


----------



## Notorious Pink

PennyD2911 said:


> Thanks Ladies [emoji256][emoji259][emoji256]
> I am leaning more toward TE. [emoji4]
> I love the idea of the warm tones of brown and golden yellow with the 18kt YG.




Penny, I am thinking TE would be better for you also, but really my first choice would be to actually go shopping with you to see! [emoji41] since that's not likely to happen (really, I would just love to shop with each of you ladies [emoji8]), I'm thinking TE with your coloring....I do very well with both YG and PG, but the PG is undoubtedly better every time. While I have no doubt you can wear all three (as I do), YG is probably the winner for you.


----------



## perleegirl

pedsdds said:


> thank you ladies! that's my photo [emoji5]&#65039; I know chalcedony is not one of the more popular stones, and I actually only bought it at the encouragement of DH, but it is my most worn necklace! I absolutely LOVE the pale blue with the striations and have found it to match with the majority of my wardrobe. I think chalcedony "pops" more with the WG than MOP does. Don't get me wrong, I think the MOP/WG is gorgeous also, but my personal preference for MOP is with YG... although I'm pretty sure I could justify having both [emoji6]



Thank you for sharing! My SA told me there is 1 in the company. I wonder what to look for when choosing Chalcedony. Did you look at a few before deciding on the one? I just wonder if they vary in color, gray to blue, and striations. I'm trying to learn a little before I check them out in person. It seems some stones, such as Turquoise and Malachite, seem to vary in appearance more than say MOP and Onyx.


----------



## blueberryjam

Valentinegirl said:


> It seems there isn't a person these new posts fit. They are short on everyone due to VCAs stupidity of shortening the posts to save money. They all have to be changed out. Mine were a mess and they had to redo 3 or 4 times until I had such a fight with them, they reordered the earrings from France for me. They were too long when they came back and need to be adjusted. THey should be putting on a normal size post like every other jewelry house instead of this nonsense. It's done at your own risk. Make sure they are lasered back and wear them in the house for a few days first if you buy them. My posts fell off twice and broke off once. If I had worn them outside first, I would have lost the earrings. Good luck!



Thank you for sharing your experience *Valentinegirl*! Gosh, that was quite a bit of drama you had to go through.  Thanks for the advice to wear them indoors first.

Anyone out there with positive or not so good experiences with alteration of the posts of the sweet alhambra ear studs, please share them?


----------



## pedsdds

perleegirl said:


> Thank you for sharing! My SA told me there is 1 in the company. I wonder what to look for when choosing Chalcedony. Did you look at a few before deciding on the one? I just wonder if they vary in color, gray to blue, and striations. I'm trying to learn a little before I check them out in person. It seems some stones, such as Turquoise and Malachite, seem to vary in appearance more than say MOP and Onyx.




My set is actually a 10+10+5 and one of the 10s was bought at a later time. I did not choose from several when initially picking, but I'm super happy with what I have and I think they all match really well! I personally like the bluer colored stone over the gray, and I like a mild-moderate amount of striations - but all of that is definitely a personal choice! I would definitely say go see both the chalcedony and the MOP/WG and see which one you fall in love with [emoji4] there's definitely no wrong answer here!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Has anyone ever tried to special order Chalcedony in YG?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Opinions Please  [emoji771][emoji771][emoji771]
> Vintage Alhambra 20 Motif
> Tigers Eye or Letterwood
> [emoji780][emoji780][emoji780][emoji780][emoji780]



TE reflects warmth.  The beautiful striations move with light.  It is very sophisticated and layers well with carnelian, onyx, mop, yg, turquoise and even malachite.

Letterwood reflects a cool/burgundy brown shade.  Not as many layering options but looks beautiful on it's own.

TE is a bit dressier (IMO) and letterwood is more casual (it is wood)...

I have both.  My letterwood is the LE version.

Given the choice between the all letterwood vs the tigers eye, I would be inclined to go with TE.  BTW, should you decide to get two 10's there are never any issues with matching tigers eye.  Good luck and please let us know what you decide


----------



## perleegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> Has anyone ever tried to special order Chalcedony
> 
> I can't really see that. I think because it has a cool hue, it looks best in W/G.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> Chalcedony can vary from light gray to periwinkle blue.


 


perleegirl said:


> Thank you for sharing! My SA told me there is 1 in the company. I wonder what to look for when choosing Chalcedony. Did you look at a few before deciding on the one? *I just wonder if they vary in color, gray to blue, and striations. *I'm trying to learn a little before I check them out in person. It seems some stones, such as Turquoise and Malachite, seem to vary in appearance more than say MOP and Onyx.


 
Perleegirl, here is your answer from TGG from a few posts back...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

perleegirl said:


> Which is prettier in real life? 20 motif W/G MOP, or Chalcedony?
> When choosing Chalcedony, what would I look for?



Pretty is subjective, of course
I have always preferred the VCA stones paired with yg because I just feel the look is richer. Other than VCA most of my jewelry is wg/platinum.
Vintage alhambra mop/wg is more neutral than chalcedony.  MOP goes with anything and everything and represents most people's first piece of vintage alhambra.
Chalcedony can vary from gray to light blue to almost a periwinkle (pale violet blue) shade.
My strong preference is for the more colorful version of chalcedony but that can be impossible to find.  
VCA doesn't offer ear clips in chalcedony (except for the three stone magic earrings and the Rose de Noel), so should you ever wish to match earrings you would need to try to special order a pair (at a 30% premium) and then attempt to match which may prove difficult.

Over the years I have collected every stone currently offered except for chalcedony.  It is lovely but you just need to find the shade that speaks to you.  I never have found one.
Perhaps because it's set in wg it appears very casual IMO.

The white MOP will be easier to find....the chalcedony may be a bit of a hunt.


----------



## HADASSA

pedsdds said:


> thank you ladies! that's my photo [emoji5]&#65039; I know chalcedony is not one of the more popular stones, and I actually only bought it at the encouragement of DH, but it is my most worn necklace! I absolutely LOVE the pale blue with the striations and have found it to match with the majority of my wardrobe. I think chalcedony "pops" more with the WG than MOP does. Don't get me wrong, I think the MOP/WG is gorgeous also, but my personal preference for MOP is with YG... although I'm pretty sure I could justify having both [emoji6]


 
Pedsdds, I had that pic saved in my VCA folder - it really looks lovely in WG and a natural pairing with your Lotus earrings


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> Has anyone ever tried to special order Chalcedony in YG?



I have not but if I ever saw a light blue or periwinkle chalcedony strand set in yg I would go weak in the knees.....


----------



## perleegirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> Pretty is subjective, of course
> I have always preferred the VCA stones paired with yg because I just feel the look is richer. Other than VCA most of my jewelry is wg/platinum.
> Vintage alhambra mop/wg is more neutral than chalcedony.  MOP goes with anything and everything and represents most people's first piece of vintage alhambra.
> Chalcedony can vary from gray to light blue to almost a periwinkle (pale violet blue) shade.
> My strong preference is for the more colorful version of chalcedony but that can be impossible to find.
> VCA doesn't offer ear clips in chalcedony (except for the three stone magic earrings and the Rose de Noel), so should you ever wish to match earrings you would need to try to special order a pair (at a 30% premium) and then attempt to match which may prove difficult.
> 
> Over the years I have collected every stone currently offered except for chalcedony.  It is lovely but you just need to find the shade that speaks to you.  I never have found one.
> Perhaps because it's set in wg it appears very casual IMO.
> 
> The white MOP will be easier to find....the chalcedony may be a bit of a hunt.



Thank you! I must have missed that post. I probably should wait to see Chalcedony in person. Although in photos, I think it looks extremely elegant.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have not but if I ever saw a light blue or periwinkle chalcedony strand set in yg I would go weak in the knees.....



That's my thought, too, TGG.    I may give it a shot.  All they can do is say "no".  Which is likely, of course.


----------



## PennyD2911

pedsdds said:


> tigers eye! I love the sheen the stone has in the light




Thank you!
I've chosen to go with the TE. I think I'm going to love it!


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> TE reflects warmth.  The beautiful striations move with light.  It is very sophisticated and layers well with carnelian, onyx, mop, yg, turquoise and even malachite.
> 
> 
> 
> Letterwood reflects a cool/burgundy brown shade.  Not as many layering options but looks beautiful on it's own.
> 
> 
> 
> TE is a bit dressier (IMO) and letterwood is more casual (it is wood)...
> 
> 
> 
> I have both.  My letterwood is the LE version.
> 
> 
> 
> Given the choice between the all letterwood vs the tigers eye, I would be inclined to go with TE.  BTW, should you decide to get two 10's there are never any issues with matching tigers eye.  Good luck and please let us know what you decide




If the LE Letterwood I would not have to make a choice. I love that version if LW it is so pretty![emoji4]

It's the warmth of the TE and YG that draws me to that stone.  I think I'm going to love it!


----------



## PennyD2911

BBC said:


> Penny, I am thinking TE would be better for you also, but really my first choice would be to actually go shopping with you to see! [emoji41] since that's not likely to happen (really, I would just love to shop with each of you ladies [emoji8]), I'm thinking TE with your coloring....I do very well with both YG and PG, but the PG is undoubtedly better every time. While I have no doubt you can wear all three (as I do), YG is probably the winner for you.




Yes B shopping would be much fun!![emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## pedsdds

HADASSA said:


> Pedsdds, I had that pic saved in my VCA folder - it really looks lovely in WG and a natural pairing with your Lotus earrings



you're so sweet, thank you! [emoji8]


----------



## NewBe

pedsdds said:


> thank you ladies! That's my photo [emoji5]&#65039; i know chalcedony is not one of the more popular stones, and i actually only bought it at the encouragement of dh, but it is my most worn necklace! I absolutely love the pale blue with the striations and have found it to match with the majority of my wardrobe. I think chalcedony "pops" more with the wg than mop does. Don't get me wrong, i think the mop/wg is gorgeous also, but my personal preference for mop is with yg... Although i'm pretty sure i could justify having both [emoji6]



+1
the chalcedony necklace is very easy to match.  you can dress up or causally.


----------



## NewBe

blueberryjam said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience *Valentinegirl*! Gosh, that was quite a bit of drama you had to go through.  Thanks for the advice to wear them indoors first.
> 
> Anyone out there with positive or not so good experiences with alteration of the posts of the sweet alhambra ear studs, please share them?



i was told by both VCA US and Asia that they will honor the adjustment within 3 months of purchase for free.  If you want to change the post to longer one (in my case), it will cost about US$90...but i don't know if it would be free if it is 3 months since my already past the 3 month period when i found out.


----------



## NewBe

pedsdds said:


> My set is actually a 10+10+5 and one of the 10s was bought at a later time. I did not choose from several when initially picking, but I'm super happy with what I have and I think they all match really well! I personally like the bluer colored stone over the gray, and I like a mild-moderate amount of striations - but all of that is definitely a personal choice! I would definitely say go see both the chalcedony and the MOP/WG and see which one you fall in love with [emoji4] there's definitely no wrong answer here!



i got mine in paris and it was the last one in the store.
i heard there was only one left in the states late last yr, i wonder if it is the same one.


----------



## hopingoneday

perleegirl said:


> Cavalier Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever tried to special order Chalcedony
> 
> I can't really see that. I think because it has a cool hue, it looks best in W/G.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not ordered it myself, but I have seen someone else's SO of chalcedony with yellow gold. It  looked very lovely. To my eye, chalcedony is more casual than mother of pearl. Although I don't own any, I  love it  I think it is very chic!
Click to expand...


----------



## hopingoneday

PennyD2911 said:


> Thank you!
> I've chosen to go with the TE. I think I'm going to love it!




Oooh can't wait to see when you do! Please post pics!


----------



## hopingoneday

NewBe said:


> i got mine in paris and it was the last one in the store.
> 
> i heard there was only one left in the states late last yr, i wonder if it is the same one.




You are lucky! So, does this mean that VCA is resting chalcedony now?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

hopingoneday said:


> perleegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not ordered it myself, but I have seen someone else's SO of chalcedony with yellow gold. It  looked very lovely. To my eye, chalcedony is more casual than mother of pearl. Although I don't own any, I  love it  I think it is very chic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!  That gives me hope.
Click to expand...


----------



## NewBe

hopingoneday said:


> You are lucky! So, does this mean that VCA is resting chalcedony now?



i don't think so.  but i personally feel that the demand for such stone is not high compared to other stone.  i'm a big fan of blue color so i'll buy anything blue.  but i could see that some ppl may feel that color boring....it doesn't light up like other colors...but i still love it.  

you should definitely try it on if you get the chance.  i feel that necklace looked nicer than i tried it compared to looking at it on display. i personally would prefer more blue shade than grey (but i didn't know when i'll get the chance to visit VCA store because there isn't one near me).   if you want matching earrings, the vintage alhambra MOP/WG is close enough.


----------



## hopingoneday

Here is a pic I found!


----------



## hopingoneday

Sigh... I think it looks amazing,  and so not-trying-hard-at-all in that uniquely French way with the little liberty-print cord tied on her wrist. I could do without the cigarette though


----------



## HADASSA

hopingoneday said:


> Here is a pic I found!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3088336


 


hopingoneday said:


> Sigh... I think it looks amazing,  and so not-trying-hard-at-all in that uniquely French way with the little liberty-print cord tied on her wrist. I could do without the cigarette though


 
This is from 33avenue blog. It is white MOP - did you see the butterfly sweet peeking out from underneath?


----------



## hopingoneday

HADASSA said:


> This is from 33avenue blog. It is white MOP - did you see the butterfly sweet peeking out from underneath?




I hadn't noticed the sweet! It looks so cute. But are you quite sure it's WG? It looks very yellow on my phone. Wish I'd taken a pic of the SO I saw at Vendome


----------



## PennyD2911

hopingoneday said:


> Oooh can't wait to see when you do! Please post pics!




Definitely![emoji4]


----------



## PennyD2911

hopingoneday said:


> I hadn't noticed the sweet! It looks so cute. But are you quite sure it's WG? It looks very yellow on my phone. Wish I'd taken a pic of the SO I saw at Vendome




I think Hadassa is saying the 5 motif is white MOP, not that it's WG.


----------



## hopingoneday

PennyD2911 said:


> I think Hadassa is saying the 5 motif is white MOP, not that it's WG.
> I agree with her, the bracelet looks like MOP in YG.  I think it's picking up on the gray tone of her jacket and projecting a blue gray look.




Ohhhhh. I think this may be like that blue/black vs white/gold dress phenomenon! Oh well... Back to topic- lol!


----------



## HADASSA

hopingoneday said:


> I hadn't noticed the sweet! It looks so cute. But are you quite sure it's WG? It looks very yellow on my phone. Wish I'd taken a pic of the SO I saw at Vendome


 


PennyD2911 said:


> I think Hadassa is saying the 5 motif is white MOP, not that it's WG.


 


hopingoneday said:


> Ohhhhh. I think this may be like that blue/black vs white/gold dress phenomenon! Oh well... Back to topic- lol!


 
Penny is right - the 5-motifs bracelet is white MOP set in YG. No phenomenon here  I love how MOP picks up the colours of the clothing it's paired with - very chameleonlike...


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Penny is right - the 5-motifs bracelet is white MOP set in YG. No phenomenon here




I think it's picking up the blue gray hue in the jacket and  giving the appearance of chalcedony.


----------



## PennyD2911

hopingoneday said:


> Ohhhhh. I think this may be like that blue/black vs white/gold dress phenomenon! Oh well... Back to topic- lol!




LOL that was such an odd thing with that dress.


----------



## blueberryjam

NewBe said:


> i was told by both VCA US and Asia that they will honor the adjustment within 3 months of purchase for free.  If you want to change the post to longer one (in my case), it will cost about US$90...but i don't know if it would be free if it is 3 months since my already past the 3 month period when i found out.



Thanks for your input *NewBe*. Good to know!


----------



## perleegirl

NewBe said:


> i got mine in paris and it was the last one in the store.
> i heard there was only one left in the states late last yr, i wonder if it is the same one.



Oh no! What if it's a reject!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hopingoneday said:


> Here is a pic I found!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3088336



Amazing how much blue that MOP picked up...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

perleegirl said:


> Oh no! What if it's a reject!



Probably not a reject...chalcedony is just not as popular as the other stones.
It might be very beautiful.


----------



## dialv

hopingoneday said:


> Here is a pic I found!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3088336


OMG love this stone with yellow gold. Thanks for the picture!


----------



## dialv

Just read it is mop. It sure looks like Chalcedony and it would be amazing in yg.  I think I will do a special request and in 2 to 3 weeks time they will say no! lol


----------



## texasgirliegirl

How long does it typically take to hear back from VCA regarding a special order?


----------



## LVoeletters

PennyD2911 said:


> Yes, those clovers can "attack" us anywhere! [emoji3][emoji3]
> Congrats on your new place!




Thank you!!


----------



## LVoeletters

hopingoneday said:


> Ok this is too funny. I never thought about the design this way!!! Here is my vanity chair. Now I know why I like it so much:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087192




This is gorgeous! Now I need to add this to my apartment asap!


----------



## LVoeletters

hopingoneday said:


> Here is a pic I found!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3088336




Love how effortless this looks.


----------



## hopingoneday

LVoeletters said:


> This is gorgeous! Now I need to add this to my apartment asap!




I know, me too!


----------



## hopingoneday

LVoeletters said:


> This is gorgeous! Now I need to add this to my apartment asap!




I saw it in a show house and thought it was so feminine and pretty... Had to have it!


----------



## PennyD2911

Just something random I thought I'd share about the Alhambra Magic Pendant. [emoji4]
I purchased the MOP/YG pendant and I also purchased the VCA chain that's sold separately.  My SA had the chain lengthened for me to a comfortable length and I wear the pendant all the time.  Actually I haven't taken it off since I purchased it when they launched in April. [emoji4]
I've enjoyed wearing the MOP this spring/summer. I'm planning to purchase the onyx pendant in a couple months to wear for fall/winter.


----------



## hopingoneday

texasgirliegirl said:


> How long does it typically take to hear back from VCA regarding a special order?




My SA in Paris was able to tell me several combos that were possible immediately. These included gray MOP with any color gold, and also the blue Sevres porcelain in several different variations (bracelet with alternating diamond motifs, bracelet with all porcelain, etc.). I had asked for gray MOP in the U.S. several times and been told no, but got a yes without a moment's hesitation in Paris. I'm more than happy to pm anyone her contact info. I was referred to her by another lovely TPFer and started the conversation by text even before I met her. She has been great to work with. She's quite responsive so unless the workshop is closed I think she could give you an answer in a week or two at longest.

Btw if you make a large purchase (I believe 60k euro and up) VCA gives you a larger refund on the detaxe... 17% vs 12%.  I think someone has already noted that in this forum, but just in case, I'm repeating it!


----------



## hopingoneday

PennyD2911 said:


> Just something random I thought I'd share about the Alhambra Magic Pendant. [emoji4]
> I purchased the MOP/YG pendant and I also purchased the VCA chain that's sold separately.  My SA had the chain lengthened for me to a comfortable length and I wear the pendant all the time.  Actually I haven't taken it off since I purchased it when they launched in April. [emoji4]
> I've enjoyed wearing the MOP this spring/summer. I'm planning to purchase the onyx pendant in a couple months to wear for fall/winter.




So you can "unbundle" the pendant and chain? Great to know!


----------



## PennyD2911

hopingoneday said:


> So you can "unbundle" the pendant and chain? Great to know!




Yes they have a bail! That's what I love about these new magic versus the older magic pendants.  The bail makes it much more versatile.


----------



## hopingoneday

PennyD2911 said:


> Yes they have a bail! That's what I love about these new magic versus the older magic pendants.  The bail makes it much more versatile.




That is terrific. And you can buy the pendant without the chain too? Yay!


----------



## hopingoneday

hopingoneday said:


> My SA in Paris was able to tell me several combos that were possible immediately. These included gray MOP with any color gold, and also the blue Sevres porcelain in several different variations (bracelet with alternating diamond motifs, bracelet with all porcelain, etc.). I had asked for gray MOP in the U.S. several times and been told no, but got a yes without a moment's hesitation in Paris. I'm more than happy to pm anyone her contact info. I was referred to her by another lovely TPFer and started the conversation by text even before I met her. She has been great to work with. She's quite responsive so unless the workshop is closed I think she could give you an answer in a week or two at longest.
> 
> Btw if you make a large purchase (I believe 60k euro and up) VCA gives you a larger refund on the detaxe... 17% vs 12%.  I think someone has already noted that in this forum, but just in case, I'm repeating it!




I feel very badly denying the SO sale to my local store btw, and don't really understand why VCA does it this way (no at one store and yes at the flagship), but they do. I'm planning on placing my order this week.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I have been spying on this forum.  some amazing pieces. The SA in my current country is amazing and the store is so close to Hermes which makes it hard to resist. I want to expand beyond Cartier and VSA has amazing SA's. I am wondering, since I'm petite and long necklaces or too much going on looks like I'm a christmas tree or I stole my mom's jewelry, what do you think of the Alhambra collection pendant in yellow gold or the 10 motif one. I would like something I can wear often. Does anyone know if the 10 motif looks nice on a small neck? With yellow gold which stones do you think look good? And I am wondering if I can combine two pendants, one in yellow and another in white gold? Would love your feedback as I am a VCA newbie.


----------



## hopingoneday

Sarah_sarah said:


> I have been spying on this forum.  some amazing pieces. The SA in my current country is amazing and the store is so close to Hermes which makes it hard to resist. I want to expand beyond Cartier and VSA has amazing SA's. I am wondering, since I'm petite and long necklaces or too much going on looks like I'm a christmas tree or I stole my mom's jewelry, what do you think of the Alhambra collection pendant in yellow gold or the 10 motif one. I would like something I can wear often. Does anyone know if the 10 motif looks nice on a small neck? With yellow gold which stones do you think look good? And I am wondering if I can combine two pendants, one in yellow and another in white gold? Would love your feedback as I am a VCA newbie.




I'm petite too and my most-worn piece is an all-YG 10 motif necklace. Wears like iron, goes with everything, don't have to worry about getting it wet. Many people love onyx and white MOP too. There is no wrong... All the stones are gorgeous with YG!! Go play, try them on, take pix and enjoy the process.

I've never tried layering pendants. If they were different lengths that might work... For me I prefer 1 pendant at a time.


----------



## PennyD2911

hopingoneday said:


> That is terrific. And you can buy the pendant without the chain too? Yay!




No! You can't buy the pendant without the original long chain that comes with it. 
I purchased a separate VCA chain.  The pendant and long chain are sold together.  VCA sells the identical chain in 16.5cm for $900.00. 
So I purchased the MOP Magic Pendant for $5300.00 AND purchased the separate chain for $900.00.


----------



## hopingoneday

PennyD2911 said:


> No! You can't buy the pendant without the original long chain that comes with it.
> I purchased a separate VCA chain.  The pendant and long chain are sold together.  VCA sells the identical chain in 16.5cm for $900.00.
> So I purchased the MOP Magic Pendant for $5300.00 AND purchased the separate chain for $900.00.




Got it now!  Thank you so much for clarifying!


----------



## perleegirl

hopingoneday said:


> My SA in Paris was able to tell me several combos that were possible immediately. These included gray MOP with any color gold, and also the blue Sevres porcelain in several different variations (bracelet with alternating diamond motifs, bracelet with all porcelain, etc.). I had asked for gray MOP in the U.S. several times and been told no, but got a yes without a moment's hesitation in Paris. I'm more than happy to pm anyone her contact info. I was referred to her by another lovely TPFer and started the conversation by text even before I met her. She has been great to work with. She's quite responsive so unless the workshop is closed I think she could give you an answer in a week or two at longest.
> 
> Btw if you make a large purchase (I believe 60k euro and up) VCA gives you a larger refund on the detaxe... 17% vs 12%.  I think someone has already noted that in this forum, but just in case, I'm repeating it!



Are you going to order gray MOP? If so which gold? Also, I am curious if she quoted you a price, and if you could share. Thanks!


----------



## PennyD2911

hopingoneday said:


> So you can "unbundle" the pendant and chain? Great to know!




I'm sorry I answered this question incorrectly. I misunderstood you. 
[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;
I was reading the post while multi-tasking.


----------



## kat99

hopingoneday said:


> My SA in Paris was able to tell me several combos that were possible immediately. These included gray MOP with any color gold, and also the blue Sevres porcelain in several different variations (bracelet with alternating diamond motifs, bracelet with all porcelain, etc.). I had asked for gray MOP in the U.S. several times and been told no, but got a yes without a moment's hesitation in Paris. I'm more than happy to pm anyone her contact info. I was referred to her by another lovely TPFer and started the conversation by text even before I met her. She has been great to work with. She's quite responsive so unless the workshop is closed I think she could give you an answer in a week or two at longest.
> 
> Btw if you make a large purchase (I believe 60k euro and up) VCA gives you a larger refund on the detaxe... 17% vs 12%.  I think someone has already noted that in this forum, but just in case, I'm repeating it!




Great info!! Also on the higher VAT refund - they'll meet you at the airport as well starting at around that amount and hand you the goods directly before getting on the plane, so you get essentially the full VAT back.


----------



## PennyD2911

hopingoneday said:


> Got it now!  Thank you so much for clarifying!




Sorry![emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## hopingoneday

kat99 said:


> Great info!! Also on the higher VAT refund - they'll meet you at the airport as well starting at around that amount and hand you the goods directly before getting on the plane, so you get essentially the full VAT back.




Wow are you kidding? That's customer service!!!! How much does that work out to as a percentage?


----------



## Sarah_sarah

hopingoneday said:


> I'm petite too and my most-worn piece is an all-YG 10 motif necklace. Wears like iron, goes with everything, don't have to worry about getting it wet. Many people love onyx and white MOP too. There is no wrong... All the stones are gorgeous with YG!! Go play, try them on, take pix and enjoy the process.
> 
> I've never tried layering pendants. If they were different lengths that might work... For me I prefer 1 pendant at a time.




hopingoneday, thanks so much for the info [emoji254] I should definitely go and play around. I never thought of taking pics but that would work. Maybe then I will go for the 10 motif.


----------



## hopingoneday

Sarah_sarah said:


> hopingoneday, thanks so much for the info [emoji254] I should definitely go and play around. I never thought of taking pics but that would work. Maybe then I will go for the 10 motif.




Sarah, have fun!


----------



## dialv

hopingoneday said:


> My SA in Paris was able to tell me several combos that were possible immediately. These included gray MOP with any color gold, and also the blue Sevres porcelain in several different variations (bracelet with alternating diamond motifs, bracelet with all porcelain, etc.). I had asked for gray MOP in the U.S. several times and been told no, but got a yes without a moment's hesitation in Paris. I'm more than happy to pm anyone her contact info. I was referred to her by another lovely TPFer and started the conversation by text even before I met her. She has been great to work with. She's quite responsive so unless the workshop is closed I think she could give you an answer in a week or two at longest.
> 
> Btw if you make a large purchase (I believe 60k euro and up) VCA gives you a larger refund on the detaxe... 17% vs 12%.  I think someone has already noted that in this forum, but just in case, I'm repeating it!


Wow, that is great to know. I have asked for 3 different special orders and always a "No". I am hopefully going to Paris next year and would love this info. Could you please pm me!


----------



## Valentinegirl

can we see photos of grey MOP?  Is it a pendant or a full 10 motif necklace


----------



## HADASSA

hopingoneday said:


> My SA in Paris was able to tell me several combos that were possible immediately. These included gray MOP with any color gold, and also the blue Sevres porcelain in several different variations (bracelet with alternating diamond motifs, bracelet with all porcelain, etc.). I had asked for gray MOP in the U.S. several times and been told no, but got a yes without a moment's hesitation in Paris. I'm more than happy to pm anyone her contact info. I was referred to her by another lovely TPFer and started the conversation by text even before I met her. She has been great to work with. She's quite responsive so unless the workshop is closed I think she could give you an answer in a week or two at longest.
> 
> Btw if you make a large purchase (I believe 60k euro and up) VCA gives you a larger refund on the detaxe... 17% vs 12%.  I think someone has already noted that in this forum, but just in case, I'm repeating it!


 
So happy for you hoping I would love to have your SA's info as well please (for future reference). I am sure if TGG reads about grey MOP with YG, she'll be doing a happy dance as well


----------



## blueberryjam

PennyD2911 said:


> No! You can't buy the pendant without the original long chain that comes with it.
> I purchased a separate VCA chain.  The pendant and long chain are sold together.  VCA sells the identical chain in 16.5cm for $900.00.
> So I purchased the MOP Magic Pendant for $5300.00 AND purchased the separate chain for $900.00.



Hi *Penny*, may I ask why you purchased a separate chain to wear the pendant on? 
Was the doubled length on the original long chain too long, or the look of the doubled-up chain did not appeal to you? (I'm considering the YG and onyx version and would love to hear your experience with this pendant.)


----------



## PennyD2911

blueberryjam said:


> Hi *Penny*, may I ask why you purchased a separate chain to wear the pendant on?
> Was the doubled length on the original long chain too long, or the look of the doubled-up chain did not appeal to you? (I'm considering the YG and onyx version and would love to hear your experience with this pendant.)




The length of the chain that comes with the Magic Pendant is great both long and doubled.  I like that it has an o-ring to wear the chain single at two lengths.  The chain is fine doubled, but I wanted a single chain for wearing all the time.   When I say "all the time"  I have not taken the pendant off since I got it in April. [emoji4]
I don't regret my purchase at all! I'm planning to purchase the pendant in onyx later this year.


----------



## Notorious Pink

hopingoneday said:


> My SA in Paris was able to tell me several combos that were possible immediately. These included gray MOP with any color gold, and also the blue Sevres porcelain in several different variations (bracelet with alternating diamond motifs, bracelet with all porcelain, etc.). I had asked for gray MOP in the U.S. several times and been told no, but got a yes without a moment's hesitation in Paris. I'm more than happy to pm anyone her contact info. I was referred to her by another lovely TPFer and started the conversation by text even before I met her. She has been great to work with. She's quite responsive so unless the workshop is closed I think she could give you an answer in a week or two at longest.
> 
> Btw if you make a large purchase (I believe 60k euro and up) VCA gives you a larger refund on the detaxe... 17% vs 12%.  I think someone has already noted that in this forum, but just in case, I'm repeating it!




I am sort of sorry I read this, because now all I can think about is. 10 motif grey MOP with PG!!!! [emoji177][emoji7][emoji177]


----------



## blueberryjam

PennyD2911 said:


> The length of the chain that comes with the Magic Pendant is great both long and doubled.  I like that it has an o-ring to wear the chain single at two lengths.  The chain is fine doubled, but I wanted a single chain for wearing all the time.   When I say "all the time"  I have not taken the pendant off since I got it in April. [emoji4]
> I don't regret my purchase at all! I'm planning to purchase the pendant in onyx later this year.



Thanks for your input *Penny*! Much appreciated!


----------



## bougainvillier

Sarah_sarah said:


> hopingoneday, thanks so much for the info [emoji254] I should definitely go and play around. I never thought of taking pics but that would work. Maybe then I will go for the 10 motif.




I'm reckoning what hopingoneday said about YG 10-motif. It was my first piece and I wear it 3/4 days a week now. It's so versatile and care-free. I'm petite too


----------



## bougainvillier

PennyD2911 said:


> The length of the chain that comes with the Magic Pendant is great both long and doubled.  I like that it has an o-ring to wear the chain single at two lengths.  The chain is fine doubled, but I wanted a single chain for wearing all the time.   When I say "all the time"  I have not taken the pendant off since I got it in April. [emoji4]
> I don't regret my purchase at all! I'm planning to purchase the pendant in onyx later this year.




Hi Penny it's great to know that the magic pendant is removable from the original chain. I was just curious about that yesterday. Thank you!!

I thought you weren't supposed to wear MOP in the shower? Does water not affect MOP? This is actually why I opted out of MOP for the first purchase. Love MOP but I'm lazy about removing jewelry everyday


----------



## PennyD2911

bougainvillier said:


> Hi Penny it's great to know that the magic pendant is removable from the original chain. I was just curious about that yesterday. Thank you!!
> 
> I thought you weren't supposed to wear MOP in the shower? Does water not affect MOP? This is actually why I opted out of MOP for the first purchase. Love MOP but I'm lazy about removing jewelry everyday




I have read about not exposing the MOP to water or perfume or powder etc. 
I questioned my SA about caring for MOP when wearing it 24/7 (I'm not going to take the time to take it off to shower).  He said he has clients who tell him they shower in it, play tennis in it, swim in it with no problem.  So I decided to try it. I've been constantly wearing it since April with no problems. 
I've also read MOP needs moisture since its natural habitat is the ocean.


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> Just something random I thought I'd share about the Alhambra Magic Pendant. [emoji4]
> I purchased the MOP/YG pendant and I also purchased the VCA chain that's sold separately.  My SA had the chain lengthened for me to a comfortable length and I wear the pendant all the time.  Actually I haven't taken it off since I purchased it when they launched in April. [emoji4]
> I've enjoyed wearing the MOP this spring/summer. I'm planning to purchase the onyx pendant in a couple months to wear for fall/winter.


 
Oh Penny!!! This is going to look great paired with your 2X10 Onyx YG  [Inspiration pic of Malachite from VCA catalogue]


----------



## expatwife

hopingoneday said:


> My SA in Paris was able to tell me several combos that were possible immediately. These included gray MOP with any color gold, and also the blue Sevres porcelain in several different variations (bracelet with alternating diamond motifs, bracelet with all porcelain, etc.). I had asked for gray MOP in the U.S. several times and been told no, but got a yes without a moment's hesitation in Paris. I'm more than happy to pm anyone her contact info. I was referred to her by another lovely TPFer and started the conversation by text even before I met her. She has been great to work with. She's quite responsive so unless the workshop is closed I think she could give you an answer in a week or two at longest.
> 
> Btw if you make a large purchase (I believe 60k euro and up) VCA gives you a larger refund on the detaxe... 17% vs 12%.  I think someone has already noted that in this forum, but just in case, I'm repeating it!




Thank you for the info! I'd be happy yo get grey mop as my first piece. Do you remember if they were priced higher than regular mop? Could you please let me know the contact info of your SA, and which store is she at in Paris? Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## HADASSA

expatwife said:


> Thank you for the info! I'd be happy yo get grey mop as my first piece. Do you remember if they were priced higher than regular mop? Could you please let me know the contact info of your SA, and which store is she at in Paris? Thanks a lot!!!


 
J, haven't heard from you in a while. Normally for SOs it's 30% above retail but someone else can also confirm for you.


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Oh Penny!!! This is going to look great paired with your 2X10 Onyx YG  [Inspiration pic of Malachite from VCA catalogue]




Yes! That was the factor that confirmed my decision to purchase onyx in my next Magic Pendant. [emoji4]
I'd thought about Letterwood, it's now called Snakewood on the VCA site, then considered Carnelian.  I just love my onyx 2X10 so much I knew it would be the perfect addition.


----------



## expatwife

HADASSA said:


> J, haven't heard from you in a while. Normally for SOs it's 30% above retail but someone else can also confirm for you.




Hi R! I've been thinking about you! I got sucked into H scarves, but was following this thread. 

Thank you! That's what I thought, just wanted to confirm. I wonder if it would look good on me. Was debating between all gold and onyx 10-motif, now I'll consider the grey mop as well.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> So happy for you hoping I would love to have your SA's info as well please (for future reference). I am sure if TGG reads about grey MOP with YG, she'll be doing a happy dance as well



For me it is gray mop with pink gold &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;.
I'm waiting on an answer from the nyc boutique....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

expatwife said:


> Thank you for the info! I'd be happy yo get grey mop as my first piece. Do you remember if they were priced higher than regular mop? Could you please let me know the contact info of your SA, and which store is she at in Paris? Thanks a lot!!!



Hadassa is correct. 
30% up charge for a special order ( such as gray mop)...


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> For me it is gray mop with pink gold [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].
> 
> I'm waiting on an answer from the nyc boutique....




Oh my TGG!! Gray MOP with PG is going to be beyond gorgeous!  I so hope you are able to SO this. This the ultimate vintage alhambra piece for you. [emoji4]


----------



## hopingoneday

Valentinegirl said:


> can we see photos of grey MOP?  Is it a pendant or a full 10 motif necklace




Here is a photo of gray MOP from an earlier post in TPF. This is not my necklace! As soon as I receive mine, which I will believe will be at Christmastime, I will definitely post pix


----------



## hopingoneday

texasgirliegirl said:


> For me it is gray mop with pink gold [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].
> 
> I'm waiting on an answer from the nyc boutique....




Good luck TGG!!


----------



## expatwife

texasgirliegirl said:


> Hadassa is correct.
> 
> 30% up charge for a special order ( such as gray mop)...




Thanks!


----------



## expatwife

hopingoneday said:


> Here is a photo of gray MOP from an earlier post in TPF. This is not my necklace! As soon as I receive mine, which I will believe will be at Christmastime, I will definitely post pix
> 
> View attachment 3089854




It's beautiful!!! Will they ship it to you?


----------



## hopingoneday

expatwife said:


> It's beautiful!!! Will they ship it to you?




I'm not sure. I will ask when I'm in the store this weekend.


----------



## bougainvillier

PennyD2911 said:


> I have read about not exposing the MOP to water or perfume or powder etc.
> I questioned my SA about caring for MOP when wearing it 24/7 (I'm not going to take the time to take it off to shower).  He said he has clients who tell him they shower in it, play tennis in it, swim in it with no problem.  So I decided to try it. I've been constantly wearing it since April with no problems.
> I've also read MOP needs moisture since its natural habitat is the ocean.



I see - thanks!

Sorry for all the questions, I had the impression that the Magic MOP pendant comes with a 17 inches chain while the other Magic pendants with 35 icnhes. The Malachite magic pendant comes with a 35 inches chain which can be worn double looped as seen in the pic HADASSA just shared. Is yours (with original chain) the same length? I am seeing this in below link where the chain looks like 17 inches... Is yours YG? Do you know if this shorter chain version of magic MOP with YG is an option? Thanks!!

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en...hambra/vcarn32200-magic-alhambra-pendant.html


----------



## bougainvillier

hopingoneday said:


> Here is a photo of gray MOP from an earlier post in TPF. This is not my necklace! As soon as I receive mine, which I will believe will be at Christmastime, I will definitely post pix
> 
> View attachment 3089854



This is divine! A little opal-like. Do anyone know if opal is available for SO? Do they offer anything other than the currently available stones in the SO book?


----------



## Sarah_sarah

bougainvillier said:


> I'm reckoning what hopingoneday said about YG 10-motif. It was my first piece and I wear it 3/4 days a week now. It's so versatile and care-free. I'm petite too





bougainvillier, thanks for the info. Seem the 10 motif is a must. So many choices. [emoji166][emoji166][emoji166]


----------



## HADASSA

expatwife said:


> Hi R! I've been thinking about you! I got sucked into H scarves, but was following this thread.
> 
> Thank you! That's what I thought, just wanted to confirm. I wonder if it would look good on me. Was debating between all gold and onyx 10-motif, now I'll consider the grey mop as well.


 
No scarves for me, nor handbags for that matter. I think you need to try on these different coloured stone/gold combinations to get a feel for what looks good on you.



texasgirliegirl said:


> For me it is gray mop with pink gold &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;.
> I'm waiting on an answer from the nyc boutique....


 
TGG, I forgot it was PG - it's a good thing I didn't have to advise the hubs what to get you for Christmas  I think you should do the Paris SO and I'll come with you to pick it up


----------



## PennyD2911

hopingoneday said:


> Here is a photo of gray MOP from an earlier post in TPF. This is not my necklace! As soon as I receive mine, which I will believe will be at Christmastime, I will definitely post pix
> 
> View attachment 3089854




So pretty!  I know you are excited about receiving your!  Im happy for you that your SO was accepted. [emoji4]


----------



## PennyD2911

bougainvillier said:


> I see - thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, I had the impression that the Magic MOP pendant comes with a 17 inches chain while the other Magic pendants with 35 icnhes. The Malachite magic pendant comes with a 35 inches chain which can be worn double looped as seen in the pic HADASSA just shared. Is yours (with original chain) the same length? I am seeing this in below link where the chain looks like 17 inches... Is yours YG? Do you know if this shorter chain version of magic MOP with YG is an option? Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en...hambra/vcarn32200-magic-alhambra-pendant.html




All the magic pendants that were released in April have the long chain and are set in YG.  The original magic pendant in MOP with the 16.5cm chain is only set in WG.  There was a LE magic MOP pendant with the short chain that was in YG or PG (I can't remember which) offered for awhile.


----------



## CATEYES

hopingoneday said:


> Here is a photo of gray MOP from an earlier post in TPF. This is not my necklace! As soon as I receive mine, which I will believe will be at Christmastime, I will definitely post pix
> 
> View attachment 3089854



Oh my! This is breath taking!


----------



## CATEYES

texasgirliegirl said:


> For me it is gray mop with pink gold &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;.
> I'm waiting on an answer from the nyc boutique....



I wish you lots of luck &#127808; I will be so thrilled to see this combination if you are able to get! I assume the pg will pick up a lot of pink from the grey mop.&#128147;


----------



## Notorious Pink

BBC said:


> I am sort of sorry I read this, because now all I can think about is. 10 motif grey MOP with PG!!!! [emoji177][emoji7][emoji177]







texasgirliegirl said:


> For me it is gray mop with pink gold [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].
> 
> I'm waiting on an answer from the nyc boutique....




Seriously???!  Did you hear my jaw just bit the floor????


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Seriously???!  Did you hear my jaw just bit the floor????



Yes. I probably won't hear anything until September....
VCA should just figure it out by now that we want gray mother of pearl. 
Just give it to us....please. 
&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> No scarves for me, nor handbags for that matter. I think you need to try on these different coloured stone/gold combinations to get a feel for what looks good on you.
> 
> 
> 
> TGG, I forgot it was PG - it's a good thing I didn't have to advise the hubs what to get you for Christmas  I think you should do the Paris SO and I'll come with you to pick it up



That would be as much fun as receiving the actual necklace. 
What a treat that would be&#128536;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bougainvillier said:


> This is divine! A little opal-like. Do anyone know if opal is available for SO? Do they offer anything other than the currently available stones in the SO book?



No opals....
No new stones.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hopingoneday said:


> Here is a photo of gray MOP from an earlier post in TPF. This is not my necklace! As soon as I receive mine, which I will believe will be at Christmastime, I will definitely post pix
> 
> View attachment 3089854



This is so incredibly beautiful that I can hardly contain myself. Primarily because I know how much more beautiful it would be iIRL. Photography can't do gray mop any justice. 
I would love to have a 20 motif....in fact, I NEED it &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> That would be as much fun as receiving the actual necklace.
> What a treat that would be&#55357;&#56856;


 
One fine day...


----------



## kewave

Finally got myself some Malachite! Fresh from Place Vendome...Love it!


----------



## PennyD2911

kewave said:


> Finally got myself some Malachite! Fresh from Place Vendome...Love it!




Congratulations, that is a beautiful malachite piece!


----------



## kewave

Sorry, double-post.


----------



## loves

kewave said:


> Finally got myself some Malachite! Fresh from Place Vendome...Love it!



congratulations kewave, they're gorgeous


----------



## hopingoneday

kewave said:


> Finally got myself some Malachite! Fresh from Place Vendome...Love it!




Beautiful necklaces!


----------



## kewave

PennyD2911 said:


> Congratulations, that is a beautiful malachite piece!





loves said:


> congratulations kewave, they're gorgeous





hopingoneday said:


> Beautiful necklaces!



You all are such VCA pro & I learnt a lot from all of you. Thank you for the affirmation


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kewave said:


> Finally got myself some Malachite! Fresh from Place Vendome...Love it!



Gorgeous!!  
One of the prettiest malachite strands I've seen!


----------



## pedsdds

kewave said:


> Finally got myself some Malachite! Fresh from Place Vendome...Love it!




that is so gorgeous! [emoji172]


----------



## sailorstripes

kewave said:


> Finally got myself some Malachite! Fresh from Place Vendome...Love it!


So gorgeous. I just love malachite. Congratulations! I would love to see mod shots if you have the time!


----------



## HADASSA

kewave said:


> Finally got myself some Malachite! Fresh from Place Vendome...Love it!


 
Gorgeous striations on your Malachite kewave - LOVE IT


----------



## bougainvillier

PennyD2911 said:


> All the magic pendants that were released in April have the long chain and are set in YG.  The original magic pendant in MOP with the 16.5cm chain is only set in WG.  There was a LE magic MOP pendant with the short chain that was in YG or PG (I can't remember which) offered for awhile.



Thank you so much P!


----------



## bougainvillier

kewave said:


> Finally got myself some Malachite! Fresh from Place Vendome...Love it!



Wow! Amazing striations. Congratulations


----------



## perleegirl

kewave said:


> Finally got myself some Malachite! Fresh from Place Vendome...Love it!



So beautiful! So did you order from there? Or did you visit Vendome store?


----------



## CATEYES

kewave said:


> Finally got myself some Malachite! Fresh from Place Vendome...Love it!


It's amazing with your 20 motif kewave! Love the striations of your malachite! &#128154;&#128154;&#128154;


----------



## JW199

Hello! Sorry this is a little off topic but I heard from my SA that she heard word of a price increase this fall... Has anyone else heard this? TIA!


----------



## Notorious Pink

kewave said:


> Finally got myself some Malachite! Fresh from Place Vendome...Love it!




Beautiful!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

JW199 said:


> Hello! Sorry this is a little off topic but I heard from my SA that she heard word of a price increase this fall... Has anyone else heard this? TIA!



I have not heard of a price increase but it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## lebagfairy

kewave said:


> Finally got myself some Malachite! Fresh from Place Vendome...Love it!


Gorgeous! Malachite is so unique and the color is so vibrant. Is the malachite necklace the standard length or did you ask to have it lengthened in between motifs?


----------



## chaneljewel

kewave said:


> Finally got myself some Malachite! Fresh from Place Vendome...Love it!



Wow!  The malachite is beautiful!


----------



## purseinsanity

kewave said:


> Finally got myself some Malachite! Fresh from Place Vendome...Love it!



Stunning!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

My Vintage Alhambra 20 Motif Tigers Eye 18kt YG

It arrived today and I'm so happy I made this choice.  It's beautiful and I love it!

Just wanted to share with "the girls". [emoji166]


----------



## Metrowestmama

Catching up on this thread. AMAZING advice and thoughts from BCC, Hadassa, TGG. I too have been debating the PC. Just so hard to justify the price though so stunning. Going to think about the words of wisdom here! 

One idea BTW if you want the PC ring PerleeGirl for a bit less $ is to get the vintage diamond alhambra ring and two small perlee rings to stack on either side.  I don't have a picture yet but that is what I'm doing. I hope to show a photo next week when my perlee rings arrive. But more food for thought.  wish I could think of a similar solution for the bracelet! LOL.


----------



## Metrowestmama

PennyD2911 said:


> My Vintage Alhambra 20 Motif Tigers Eye 18kt YG
> 
> It arrived today and I'm so happy I made this choice.  It's beautiful and I love it!
> 
> Just wanted to share with "the girls". [emoji166]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3094358
> View attachment 3094359
> View attachment 3094363



Oh. My. Goodness. Absolutely breathtaking pieces. You must be over the moon!!


----------



## bougainvillier

PennyD2911 said:


> My Vintage Alhambra 20 Motif Tigers Eye 18kt YG
> 
> It arrived today and I'm so happy I made this choice.  It's beautiful and I love it!
> 
> Just wanted to share with "the girls". [emoji166]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3094358
> View attachment 3094359
> View attachment 3094363




Gorgeous! Congratulations on such an amazing addition!


----------



## PennyD2911

Metrowestmama said:


> Oh. My. Goodness. Absolutely breathtaking pieces. You must be over the moon!!







bougainvillier said:


> Gorgeous! Congratulations on such an amazing addition!




Thank you ladies![emoji254]
I love the TE 20!


----------



## PennyD2911

Here is another pic taken in different lighting.  The motifs look different depending on the lighting   I like how the striations on each motif plays off the light.  I love the warmth of this stone when it is paired with the YG. 

I made this pic earlier today for my dear friend _shouldereyecandy_, she gifted me the TE bead bracelet earlier this year during my obsession with TE. [emoji4]


----------



## ShoulderEyeCandy

I absolutely LOVE your VCA Classic pieces!  You are one of my dearest friends and you truly deserve all this and much more.  I can't wait to see your next acquisitions.  I'm so happy the TE bracelet matches perfectly.  Hugs!  




PennyD2911 said:


> Here is another pic taken in different lighting.  The motifs look different depending on the lighting   I like how the striations on each motif plays off the light.  I love the warmth of this stone when it is paired with the YG.
> 
> I made this pic earlier today for my dear friend _shouldereyecandy_, she gifted me the TE bead bracelet earlier this year during my obsession with TE. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3094439


----------



## PennyD2911

ShoulderEyeCandy said:


> I absolutely LOVE your VCA Classic pieces!  You are one of my dearest friends and you truly deserve all this and much more.  I can't wait to see your next acquisitions.  I'm so happy the TE bracelet matches perfectly.  Hugs!




[emoji175][emoji178][emoji175]


----------



## VCAforever

PennyD2911 said:


> Here is another pic taken in different lighting.  The motifs look different depending on the lighting   I like how the striations on each motif plays off the light.  I love the warmth of this stone when it is paired with the YG.
> 
> I made this pic earlier today for my dear friend _shouldereyecandy_, she gifted me the TE bead bracelet earlier this year during my obsession with TE. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3094439


Absolutely breathtaking! You must be so pleased, it's a beautiful piece and love the striations and how you mention that some of the motifs look different in the light make the necklace more interesting. Also love the other bits........mouth watering!!!!


----------



## birkin10600

PennyD2911 said:


> My Vintage Alhambra 20 Motif Tigers Eye 18kt YG
> 
> It arrived today and I'm so happy I made this choice.  It's beautiful and I love it!
> 
> Just wanted to share with "the girls". [emoji166]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3094358
> View attachment 3094359
> View attachment 3094363



Very pretty, stunning piece!


----------



## Notorious Pink

PennyD2911 said:


> Here is another pic taken in different lighting.  The motifs look different depending on the lighting   I like how the striations on each motif plays off the light.  I love the warmth of this stone when it is paired with the YG.
> 
> I made this pic earlier today for my dear friend _shouldereyecandy_, she gifted me the TE bead bracelet earlier this year during my obsession with TE. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3094439




Absolutely stunning, congratulations!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

VCAforever said:


> Absolutely breathtaking! You must be so pleased, it's a beautiful piece and love the striations and how you mention that some of the motifs look different in the light make the necklace more interesting. Also love the other bits........mouth watering!!!!







birkin10600 said:


> Very pretty, stunning piece!







BBC said:


> Absolutely stunning, congratulations!!!




Thank You![emoji256]


----------



## Bethc

My SA just sent this, if you are interested in this year's holiday pendant.  I'm hoping to layer it with my butterfly necklace. 

x


----------



## PennyD2911

Bethc said:


> My SA just sent this, if you are interested in this year's holiday pendant.  I'm hoping to layer it with my butterfly necklace.




That is SO pretty! The pink is "pinker" than I thought it would be. 
My SA asked if I wanted it, but I declined because I thought it would be too pale.  Guess I'd better text him. [emoji4]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Bethc said:


> My SA just sent this, if you are interested in this year's holiday pendant.  I'm hoping to layer it with my butterfly necklace.



Uh oh. That is pretty!&#55356;&#57144;
I had told myself that I wasn't interested in pink porcelain...
I'm beginning to like it...


----------



## leechiyong

Bethc said:


> My SA just sent this, if you are interested in this year's holiday pendant.  I'm hoping to layer it with my butterfly necklace.



Gorgeous!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## sailorstripes

Bethc said:


> My SA just sent this, if you are interested in this year's holiday pendant.  I'm hoping to layer it with my butterfly necklace.


Wow that is really gorgeous! Does VCA typically have the holiday pendant available to see in person before you buy it? I'm just curious. I love pink but too pale a shade and it disappears on me. If any of you lovely ladies go for this one I can't wait to see action shots!


----------



## CATEYES

PennyD2911 said:


> My Vintage Alhambra 20 Motif Tigers Eye 18kt YG
> 
> It arrived today and I'm so happy I made this choice.  It's beautiful and I love it!
> 
> Just wanted to share with "the girls". [emoji166]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3094358
> View attachment 3094359
> View attachment 3094363



Looks amazing! If you have time, please post a mod shot as I would like to see how it changes when worn. Pleeeeeeaaaaase?


----------



## Bethc

sailorstripes said:


> Wow that is really gorgeous! Does VCA typically have the holiday pendant available to see in person before you buy it? I'm just curious. I love pink but too pale a shade and it disappears on me. If any of you lovely ladies go for this one I can't wait to see action shots!




For the last few years,  most of the holiday pendants in my store where pre-sold before they came in.  So, if you want one you may not want to wait until then.


----------



## CATEYES

Bethc said:


> My SA just sent this, if you are interested in this year's holiday pendant.  I'm hoping to layer it with my butterfly necklace.



This looks so pretty and feminine. I asked my SA about it and he said if I drop the necklace or t falls for some reason, it will most likely break depending on the floor, since it is porcelain &#55357;&#56862;


----------



## PennyD2911

CATEYES said:


> Looks amazing! If you have time, please post a mod shot as I would like to see how it changes when worn. Pleeeeeeaaaaase?




Thank you CE [emoji256]
I'm sorry I don't do mod shots. [emoji16]
I did one of my first VCA piece, but that was a very very rare thing. [emoji1]
Maybe someone else with TE will do one for you. 

I think the only way to really see the way the motifs change with the light is to actually be wearing the necklace.  It's a subtle change and you have to be turning or the necklace moving to see the change.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Uh oh. That is pretty![emoji254]
> 
> I had told myself that I wasn't interested in pink porcelain...
> 
> I'm beginning to like it...




I did the same thing. I told my self I would pass since I had purchased the Magic Pendant in MOP in April.   I just texted my SA and asked if he had a spot left on his Wait List for me. He said "Your already in it. " LOL
He saw the pendant in Dallas when he was there and he knows I love pink. 
He thinks it's very pretty and girlie with the PG.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Bethc said:


> My SA just sent this, if you are interested in this year's holiday pendant.  I'm hoping to layer it with my butterfly necklace.




Oh!!!! Want this!!!! [emoji7]


----------



## PennyD2911

BBC said:


> Oh!!!! Want this!!!! [emoji7]




Looks like it's going to be beautiful. I think we should have one B! [emoji1]


----------



## purseinsanity

PennyD2911 said:


> My Vintage Alhambra 20 Motif Tigers Eye 18kt YG
> 
> It arrived today and I'm so happy I made this choice.  It's beautiful and I love it!
> 
> Just wanted to share with "the girls". [emoji166]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3094358
> View attachment 3094359
> View attachment 3094363



Holy Moly!  That is stunning!!!    Congrats my dear!!


----------



## PennyD2911

purseinsanity said:


> Holy Moly!  That is stunning!!!    Congrats my dear!!




Thank you purse[emoji175]


----------



## chaneljewel

Wow!  The pink is beautiful!  I want one too!!


----------



## stephmorris11

PennyD2911 said:


> My Vintage Alhambra 20 Motif Tigers Eye 18kt YG
> 
> It arrived today and I'm so happy I made this choice.  It's beautiful and I love it!
> 
> Just wanted to share with "the girls". [emoji166]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3094358
> View attachment 3094359
> View attachment 3094363



Stunning!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

stephmorris11 said:


> Stunning!!!




Thank You [emoji256]


----------



## VCAforever

Bethc said:


> My SA just sent this, if you are interested in this year's holiday pendant.  I'm hoping to layer it with my butterfly necklace.


Extremely excited, it is a very pretty girlie pink, I can't wait to get my hands on it, roll on Sept 15th it can't come any sooner for me!!! Thank you for sharing this pic, you've made my morning!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Bethc said:


> My SA just sent this, if you are interested in this year's holiday pendant.  I'm hoping to layer it with my butterfly necklace.



YASSSSSS I can not wait for this beauty!!! I also plan on layering it with my pink butterfly!!! I think they will look stunning together!


----------



## Notorious Pink

PennyD2911 said:


> Looks like it's going to be beautiful. I think we should have one B! [emoji1]




Omg YES!!!!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

Pretty pale pink!

Is the holiday pendant come with two loops, in other words, two lengths (16 and 18)?


----------



## hopingoneday

bougainvillier said:


> Pretty pale pink!
> 
> Is the holiday pendant come with two loops, in other words, two lengths (16 and 18)?




Yes it does! And they will lengthen/shorten for you up to 2" more I believe?


----------



## hopingoneday

PennyD2911 said:


> Thank you CE [emoji256]
> I'm sorry I don't do mod shots. [emoji16]
> I did one of my first VCA piece, but that was a very very rare thing. [emoji1]
> Maybe someone else with TE will do one for you.
> 
> I think the only way to really see the way the motifs change with the light is to actually be wearing the necklace.  It's a subtle change and you have to be turning or the necklace moving to see the change.




Penny I'm late to the party but I adore your new TE. It is simply stunning and such a sophisticated look. Congratulations!


----------



## PennyD2911

hopingoneday said:


> Penny I'm late to the party but I adore your new TE. It is simply stunning and such a sophisticated look. Congratulations!




Thank you![emoji172]


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Bethc said:


> My SA just sent this, if you are interested in this year's holiday pendant.  I'm hoping to layer it with my butterfly necklace.
> 
> x



Hi BethC, did you delete the picture? I don't see any picture and I'm dying to see what this year's holiday pendant looks like. If you could repost it I'd be really appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## einseine

These are limited time offer in a special store in Japan.


----------



## Bethc

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Hi BethC, did you delete the picture? I don't see any picture and I'm dying to see what this year's holiday pendant looks like. If you could repost it I'd be really appreciated. Thanks!


 
I'm sorry, the person that sent it didn't know they wasn't supposed to send it out.


----------



## Bethc

einseine said:


> These are limited time offer in a special store in Japan.


 

Gorgeous!  I wonder if the blue is Lapis or porcelian too?


----------



## einseine

Bethc said:


> Gorgeous!  I wonder if the blue is Lapis or porcelian too?




Lapis.  It's a remake of the piece made in 1968. [emoji92]


----------



## Bethc

einseine said:


> Lapis.  It's a remake of the piece made in 1968. [emoji92]




Gorgeous!  Now, I need to plan a trip to Japan!  Do we know what store?


----------



## xianni

They are so pretty! Do you know which store in Japan and what's the price for the yellow gold with lapis?

Thanks.


----------



## xianni

einseine said:


> These are limited time offer in a special store in Japan.


They are so pretty! Do you know which store in Japan and what's the price for the yellow gold with lapis?

Thanks.


----------



## PennyD2911

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Hi BethC, did you delete the picture? I don't see any picture and I'm dying to see what this year's holiday pendant looks like. If you could repost it I'd be really appreciated. Thanks!




Gorgeous! I want one! [emoji1]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> these are limited time offer in a special store in japan.



WOW!!!
Gorgeous!!


----------



## einseine

Bethc said:


> Gorgeous!  Now, I need to plan a trip to Japan!  Do we know what store?





xianni said:


> They are so pretty! Do you know which store in Japan and what's the price for the yellow gold with lapis?
> 
> Thanks.





PennyD2911 said:


> Gorgeous! I want one! [emoji1]





texasgirliegirl said:


> WOW!!!
> Gorgeous!!



I'll try to get the details and let you know later.  I've heard that the special store is in Kyoto.


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> These are limited time offer in a special store in Japan.



OMG thank you for sharing einseine! Can't help but wonder if US will get some?! And only offered in 20 no 10? Wow love lapis! &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;I mentioned in VCA discussion thread with photos of other lapis items VCA offers in beads, not vintage shape. But they obviously have the supply so..... Why not vintage too?! Yay!


----------



## purseinsanity

einseine said:


> These are limited time offer in a special store in Japan.



OMG!!!!  I can't tell on my screen...are those pave diamond gold motifs or plain gold?


----------



## einseine

I found out that these two 1968 version in carnelian and lapis are made only for exhibition purpose.  Not for sale!!!ush: You can  and  them at Dimaru Department store VCA special booth in Kyoto from August 14 to October 14.


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> OMG thank you for sharing einseine! Can't help but wonder if US will get some?! And only offered in 20 no 10? Wow love lapis! &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;I mentioned in VCA discussion thread with photos of other lapis items VCA offers in beads, not vintage shape. But they obviously have the supply so..... Why not vintage too?! Yay!







purseinsanity said:


> OMG!!!!  I can't tell on my screen...are those pave diamond gold motifs or plain gold?



Yes, plain gold.  NOT FOR SALE!


----------



## bags to die for

1968 is when the alhambra line started.


----------



## baghagg

Does anyone know which Alhambra combinations include rose gold?  (Besides the actual rose gold only necklace, of course. .  That one is a given).  Tia


----------



## PennyD2911

baghagg said:


> Does anyone know which Alhambra combinations include rose gold?  (Besides the actual rose gold only necklace, of course. .  That one is a given).  Tia




The Letterwood(VCA now calls it Snakewood ) is in RG.


----------



## PennyD2911

PennyD2911 said:


> The Letterwood(VCA now calls it Snakewood ) is in RG. QUOTE]


----------



## Dolphin Dolphin

Anyone happens to know the price of the limited necklaces in Japan? They look gorgeous!


----------



## bags to die for

Carnelian comes in rose gold too.


----------



## xianni

einseine said:


> I found out that these two 1968 version in carnelian and lapis are made only for exhibition purpose.  Not for sale!!!ush: You can  and  them at Dimaru Department store VCA special booth in Kyoto from August 14 to October 14.



Thank you! my wallet is safe now.


----------



## PennyD2911

Dolphin Dolphin said:


> Anyone happens to know the price of the limited necklaces in Japan? They look gorgeous!




einseine posted they are for exhibition only.


----------



## Notorious Pink

bags to die for said:


> Carnelian comes in rose gold too.




Not in regular Vintage Alhambra, yes to sweets and Magic.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Not in regular Vintage Alhambra, yes to sweets and Magic.



Do you happen to know if the carnelian sweets only come in pg or are also available in yg?


----------



## perleegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> My Vintage Alhambra 20 Motif Tigers Eye 18kt YG
> 
> It arrived today and I'm so happy I made this choice.  It's beautiful and I love it!
> 
> Just wanted to share with "the girls". [emoji166]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3094358
> View attachment 3094359
> View attachment 3094363




So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## CATEYES

texasgirliegirl said:


> Do you happen to know if the carnelian sweets only come in pg or are also available in yg?



I know the carnelian sweets hearts are yg, not sure about the clovers tho....


----------



## Diamondbirdie

Can I ask a question, slightly off topic? The Vintage Alhambra motifs, what do they look like on the back? Are the ones with stones covered over? I have not been able to find a picture that shows this (looking at something in MOP for myself, btw).


----------



## Notorious Pink

Diamondbirdie said:


> Can I ask a question, slightly off topic? The Vintage Alhambra motifs, what do they look like on the back? Are the ones with stones covered over? I have not been able to find a picture that shows this (looking at something in MOP for myself, btw).




All of the Alhambra pieces are double sided. I believe that the only exceptions are the rings, and the single motifs with the diamond - the back on those is covered in the matching gold.


----------



## Notorious Pink

CATEYES said:


> I know the carnelian sweets hearts are yg, not sure about the clovers tho....




According to the VCA website, both the sweet hearts and the clovers are pg. 
Here is a screen shot from the VCA website. I limited the search to Alhambra and pink gold:


----------



## CATEYES

BBC said:


> According to the VCA website, both the sweet hearts and the clovers are pg.
> Here is a screen shot from the VCA website. I limited the search to Alhambra and pink gold:
> 
> View attachment 3098655



Ok I'm wrong. Their pg looks almost like yg. All my pg VCA looks yg on me, next to each other can barely tell the difference.


----------



## PennyD2911

perleegirl said:


> So pretty! Congrats!




Thank you PG![emoji253]


----------



## sjunky13

kewave said:


> Finally got myself some Malachite! Fresh from Place Vendome...Love it!



This is stunning!!!!! wowow


----------



## sjunky13

PennyD2911 said:


> My Vintage Alhambra 20 Motif Tigers Eye 18kt YG
> 
> It arrived today and I'm so happy I made this choice.  It's beautiful and I love it!
> 
> Just wanted to share with "the girls". [emoji166]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3094358
> View attachment 3094359
> View attachment 3094363



Penny! YAY. I have been MIA, bought a Chanel bag and Cartier ring! I love love love this. 

Do you love it with your onyx?


----------



## PennyD2911

sjunky13 said:


> Penny! YAY. I have been MIA, bought a Chanel bag and Cartier ring! I love love love this.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you love it with your onyx?




Thank you D[emoji256]
Congrats on the new Chanel & Cartier!


----------



## sjunky13

PennyD2911 said:


> Thank you D[emoji256]
> Congrats on the new Chanel & Cartier!



 I need to get my next VCA piece. I had a dream of the Perlee ring. how are you liking it?


----------



## PennyD2911

sjunky13 said:


> I need to get my next VCA piece. I had a dream of the Perlee ring. how are you liking it?




I love my Perlee Signature ring! I wear it to work in and when I don't want to wear my diamond and other expensive rings.  I'm wearing it now stacked with a very very thin Cartier diamond band.  If the Cartier band was so tiny I couldnt pull off the stacking since the Perlee Sig ring is so wide.


----------



## diane m

I would love to see a pic of your signature stacked with the cartier band.  Any chance you can post one?


----------



## PennyD2911

diane m said:


> I would love to see a pic of your signature stacked with the cartier band.  Any chance you can post one?




The Cartier band is so thin it is hard to see, but here's the pic you requested.


----------



## diane m

PennyD2911 said:


> The Cartier band is so thin it is hard to see, but here's the pic you requested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102134


 
Very Pretty!  Thank you for posting.


----------



## PennyD2911

diane m said:


> Very Pretty!  Thank you for posting.




Def not a good pic, but hope you got the idea.  LOL


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Occasionally I watch the Ebay VCA auctions just for fun. Lately there appear to be many fakes listed. I always report the really obvious ones. How can people get away with this?&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;
There are "turquoise " pieces in styles VCA has never offered. 
One pendant listed as turquoise is a very bad malachite fake, I think. It's set in "pink gold"....
1) I don't believe VCA offers a vintage pendant in plain malachite ( sans the diamond aka holiday pendant)
2) it's set in pink gold.
Replica? ( yikes)....


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Occasionally I watch the Ebay VCA auctions just for fun. Lately there appear to be many fakes listed. I always report the really obvious ones. How can people get away with this?[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]
> 
> There are "turquoise " pieces in styles VCA has never offered.
> 
> One pendant listed as turquoise is a very bad malachite fake, I think. It's set in "pink gold"....
> 
> 1) I don't believe VCA offers a vintage pendant in plain malachite ( sans the diamond aka holiday pendant)
> 
> 2) it's set in pink gold.
> 
> Replica? ( yikes)....




Ewwwwwwww[emoji13]


----------



## CATEYES

PennyD2911 said:


> The Cartier band is so thin it is hard to see, but here's the pic you requested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102134



Heyyyyy I thought you said you don't do mod shots lol! Anyway, I like these two together. The Cartier is so thin, it almost looks like it's part of the perlee. It's not "over doing it" like other rings paired together.


----------



## PennyD2911

CATEYES said:


> Heyyyyy I thought you said you don't do mod shots lol! Anyway, I like these two together. The Cartier is so thin, it almost looks like it's part of the perlee. It's not "over doing it" like other rings paired together.




I don't! But since this request was just a few fingers I did one. [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
The reason I stack the Cartier in front of the Perlee Sig is the Perlee is too large.   It had to be an SO and my SA ordered it a quarter size too large. Since I had to wait 6 months to get it I'm not complaining! I'm just happy it finally arrived.


----------



## CATEYES

PennyD2911 said:


> I don't! But since this request was just a few fingers I did one. [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> The reason I stack the Cartier in front of the Perlee Sig is the Perlee is too large.   It had to be an SO and my SA ordered it a quarter size too large. Since I had to wait 6 months to get it I'm not complaining! I'm just happy it finally arrived.



Oh yes, you don't want to have to wait that long again. This is a great way to wear it anyway. Love it together &#128155;


----------



## ChaneLisette

texasgirliegirl said:


> Occasionally I watch the Ebay VCA auctions just for fun. Lately there appear to be many fakes listed. I always report the really obvious ones. How can people get away with this?&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;
> There are "turquoise " pieces in styles VCA has never offered.
> One pendant listed as turquoise is a very bad malachite fake, I think. It's set in "pink gold"....
> 1) I don't believe VCA offers a vintage pendant in plain malachite ( sans the diamond aka holiday pendant)
> 2) it's set in pink gold.
> Replica? ( yikes)....



I see so many fakes too. I always report them but they are never taken down. I wonder if they do not have a good pooicy in place for VCA fakes because most of the Chanel bags I report are removed within 24 hours.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ChaneLisette said:


> I see so many fakes too. I always report them but they are never taken down. I wonder if they do not have a good pooicy in place for VCA fakes because most of the Chanel bags I report are removed within 24 hours.



I often worry that somebody new to VCA will get scammed...


----------



## ChaneLisette

texasgirliegirl said:


> I often worry that somebody new to VCA will get scammed...



I completely agree. It likely happens often because they never take the fake listings down. IG is horrible too. I had no idea there were so many variations of counterfeit VCA until I started looking on IG. I feel like people buy those fakes at a low price and resell on ebay for profit. So crazy!


----------



## expatwife

Dear Van Cleef Addicts!
It seems like I'll be able to get two 10 motifs in Paris (fingers crossed).
Which two would you get? The only VCA pieces I have are large frivole earrings and the matching ring
1) two gold with onyx
2) two yellow gold
3) combination of any two (suggestions?)

Thanks!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

expatwife said:


> Dear Van Cleef Addicts!
> It seems like I'll be able to get two 10 motifs in Paris (fingers crossed).
> Which two would you get? The only VCA pieces I have are large frivole earrings and the matching ring
> 1) two gold with onyx
> 2) two yellow gold
> 3) combination of any two (suggestions?)
> 
> Thanks!


This is a wonderful situation to be in!
You can't go wrong with either. Why not try them both and see which ones make you shine? I love both the yg and the onyx &#128521;


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> this is a wonderful situation to be in!
> 
> You can't go wrong with either. Why not try them both and see which ones make you shine? I love both the yg and the onyx [emoji6]




+1


----------



## expatwife

texasgirliegirl said:


> This is a wonderful situation to be in!
> 
> You can't go wrong with either. Why not try them both and see which ones make you shine? I love both the yg and the onyx [emoji6]




Thank you, I'm so excited! I know, I really have to stop agonising and wait patiently [emoji2] (except I have no patience)


----------



## texasgirliegirl

expatwife said:


> Thank you, I'm so excited! I know, I really have to stop agonising and wait patiently [emoji2] (except I have no patience)



I can relate!! 
I bought the all yg because it's perfect for layering yet SO pretty on its own. The motifs resemble pretty flowers and once you have it nothing else compares. 
When I purchased the onyx, I never imagined how frequently I would wear it. I wear it much more often than the white mop.


----------



## Metrowestmama

I always like to think about my next purchase too! Like the previous comments said, see which one makes your heart sing but the all YG gold looks so great with the Frivole earrings. And looks great with so many other pieces and goes with more outfits. But since I'm an all white gold girl, and the only thing like that is all diamonds (so not happening with my budget) I just live vicariously through those that can get an all gold version!


----------



## leechiyong

expatwife said:


> Thank you, I'm so excited! I know, I really have to stop agonising and wait patiently [emoji2] (except I have no patience)



I can totally relate about being patient, but this seems like the best type of thing to be impatient about:  imagining what to buy, going back and forth, looking at pictures, and daydreaming of gorgeous jewelry.


----------



## bougainvillier

expatwife said:


> Dear Van Cleef Addicts!
> It seems like I'll be able to get two 10 motifs in Paris (fingers crossed).
> Which two would you get? The only VCA pieces I have are large frivole earrings and the matching ring
> 1) two gold with onyx
> 2) two yellow gold
> 3) combination of any two (suggestions?)
> 
> Thanks!




What a sweet dilemma to be in! All yg 10 was my first piece and I wear it so often. I don't know which I'll get next - another yg or onyx or even a mop. Maybe start with one of each so you can have multiple looks - you can always connect yg and onyx for a long necklace, and add another two of each later


----------



## bougainvillier

Not to digress too much but are these an old version of Alhambra yg diamond earrings? They seem to be a lot smaller than vintage size (0.9cm I was told). Maybe it was made once in the sweet Alhambra line?


----------



## HeidiDavis

bougainvillier said:


> Not to digress too much but are these an old version of Alhambra yg diamond earrings? They seem to be a lot smaller than vintage size (0.9cm I was told). Maybe it was made once in the sweet Alhambra line?
> 
> View attachment 3103659


 
Wow, I love these!  I don't know the answer to your question, but I'll be watching responses to see what others have to say.  I wish VCA offered something like this now!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bougainvillier said:


> Not to digress too much but are these an old version of Alhambra yg diamond earrings? They seem to be a lot smaller than vintage size (0.9cm I was told). Maybe it was made once in the sweet Alhambra line?
> 
> View attachment 3103659



These are the size of sweets and I hate to say this but I don't believe they are authentic.
Please be very careful...ebay is full of fake VCA right now...more than usual.  I always report the obvious listings but sadly, many still remain.  In particular, turquoise.  LOTS of fake turquoise listed....malachite, too.
One of the ways that you can tell is that these pieces are set in the wrong gold (pink gold, for example) or styles where the particular stone was never offered.


----------



## bags to die for

I have a pendant that is part of the collection called Ano. It looks similar to the above but is in white gold.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bags to die for said:


> I have a pendant that is part of the collection called Ano. It looks similar to the above but is in white gold.



Was it purchased in a country other than the USA?  
The earrings are pretty and might hint at what the new sweets may look like.
Doesn't  Ano mean "year"?  Was it a special edition of some sort?


----------



## bags to die for

Yup. Purchased in Singapore.

My SM said it was only available for a short time. Will ask again.


----------



## einseine

Is it perhaps Arno collection?  I found some pics.


----------



## HeidiDavis

einseine said:


> Is it perhaps Arno collection?  I found some pics.


 


These are so lovely!  It baffles me that VCA doesn't have this style as a permanent line.  It would be extremely popular!  I am looking forward to the designs to be released this fall, but I'm bummed that yellow gold/diamond Sweets don't seem to be among them.


----------



## bougainvillier

texasgirliegirl said:


> These are the size of sweets and I hate to say this but I don't believe they are authentic.
> Please be very careful...ebay is full of fake VCA right now...more than usual.  I always report the obvious listings but sadly, many still remain.  In particular, turquoise.  LOTS of fake turquoise listed....malachite, too.
> One of the ways that you can tell is that these pieces are set in the wrong gold (pink gold, for example) or styles where the particular stone was never offered.



Thanks- I was not planning to purchase, just curious on knowing more about VCA and its past offerings  

But you were definitely right on there are so many fakes on eBay recently. A dead tell was the sellers are just registered and has zero feedback. With the strict eBay return policy, those scammers are probably just planning to rip people off and disappear. Yikes!


----------



## sailorstripes

bags to die for said:


> Yup. Purchased in Singapore.
> 
> My SM said it was only available for a short time. Will ask again.


This is gorgeous! Was it only available in white gold?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks- I was not planning to purchase, just curious on knowing more about VCA and its past offerings
> 
> But you were definitely right on there are so many fakes on eBay recently. A dead tell was the sellers are just registered and has zero feedback. With the strict eBay return policy, those scammers are probably just planning to rip people off and disappear. Yikes!



I noticed that the modeling photo on that listing aren't even the same earrings. 
The seller used a photo of a different pair of earrings that were listed on The Real Real.  These are much smaller and don't have as many diamonds. ( 4 vs 12 )....,


----------



## Suzie

bags to die for said:


> Yup. Purchased in Singapore.
> 
> My SM said it was only available for a short time. Will ask again.



This necklace is so beautiful.


----------



## bougainvillier

texasgirliegirl said:


> I noticed that the modeling photo on that listing aren't even the same earrings.
> 
> The seller used a photo of a different pair of earrings that were listed on The Real Real.  These are much smaller and don't have as many diamonds. ( 4 vs 12 )....,




Wow good eye! I can barely make out what was modeled


----------



## PennyD2911

We are at T Minus 25 Days [emoji41] until the 2015 Holiday Pendant launches.  I'm on my SAs list, but still a bit undecided. 
Are any of you certain you are purchasing the pendant this year?


----------



## bags to die for

sailorstripes said:


> This is gorgeous! Was it only available in white gold?



I think I bought the last piece at the boutique so am not sure. My SM said the collection was already discontinued when she joined the company.


----------



## sailorstripes

bags to die for said:


> I think I bought the last piece at the boutique so am not sure. My SM said the collection was already discontinued when she joined the company.


I just love it. You are so lucky! I would want to wear it every day and hope you do exactly that!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> We are at T Minus 25 Days [emoji41] until the 2015 Holiday Pendant launches.  I'm on my SAs list, but still a bit undecided.
> Are any of you certain you are purchasing the pendant this year?



I am planning on purchasing it and saving it for one of my daughters.
BTW, there will be variation in the pinks...light, medium and deep.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> I am planning on purchasing it and saving it for one of my daughters.
> 
> BTW, there will be variation in the pinks...light, medium and deep.




Color variations sound nice!


----------



## bougainvillier

Ladies what do you think about the MoP Magic 11 motif necklace? Do anyone own and wear it? It seems less popular, at least on here. 

Like many, MoP is what drove me initially into VCA and I am convinced I need a MoP necklace for my next. Vintage 10 (or 2 10s) is the safe choice, but I am also quite intrigued by the Magic 11 after seeing some mod shots. The variations in motif size makes it special. I am just curious on your thoughts. How wearable you think it'd be compared to a Vintage 20? Both are about the same length. Although if I get 2 10s I can always just wear one short.

Picture credit, http://sannamandstyle.com


----------



## PennyD2911

bougainvillier said:


> Ladies what do you think about the MoP Magic 11 motif necklace? Do anyone own and wear it? It seems less popular, at least on here.
> 
> 
> 
> Like many, MoP is what drove me initially into VCA and I am convinced I need a MoP necklace for my next. Vintage 10 (or 2 10s) is the safe choice, but I am also quite intrigued by the Magic 11 after seeing some mod shots. The variations in motif size makes it special. I am just curious on your thoughts. How wearable you think it'd be compared to a Vintage 20? Both are about the same length. Although if I get 2 10s I can always just wear one short.
> 
> 
> 
> Picture credit, http://sannamandstyle.com




I love the size of the Magic Pendant and am very happy with my MOP YG pendant; however I am most drawn to the vintage size.  I think it might be b/c the Vintage Alhambra was the first and the piece of VCA that first caught my attention.  I like the size motif in the magic necklace that is between the vintage and magic sizes.  Would love a single pendant in that size! I think the Magic Necklace is pretty, but for me it will always be the Vintage Alhambra. 
[emoji7]


----------



## sailorstripes

I think Magic Alhambra necklaces are gorgeous. I saw this one a few weeks ago in the window of the NYC boutique and just loved it. It has 16 motifs and the text next to it said it was exclusive to the Fifth Avenue boutique. I love the pave and onyx and white gold!


----------



## Suzie

sailorstripes said:


> I think Magic Alhambra necklaces are gorgeous. I saw this one a few weeks ago in the window of the NYC boutique and just loved it. It has 16 motifs and the text next to it said it was exclusive to the Fifth Avenue boutique. I love the pave and onyx and white gold!



This necklace is absolutely stunning! I bet it costs a small fortune.


----------



## Junkenpo

sailorstripes said:


> I think Magic Alhambra necklaces are gorgeous. I saw this one a few weeks ago in the window of the NYC boutique and just loved it. It has 16 motifs and the text next to it said it was exclusive to the Fifth Avenue boutique. I love the pave and onyx and white gold!



Yellow gold & onyx are my favorite combo, but this is pure night sophistication. It makes me think of clear dark skies and starlight. I love it!


----------



## CATEYES

bougainvillier said:


> Ladies what do you think about the MoP Magic 11 motif necklace? Do anyone own and wear it? It seems less popular, at least on here.
> 
> Like many, MoP is what drove me initially into VCA and I am convinced I need a MoP necklace for my next. Vintage 10 (or 2 10s) is the safe choice, but I am also quite intrigued by the Magic 11 after seeing some mod shots. The variations in motif size makes it special. I am just curious on your thoughts. How wearable you think it'd be compared to a Vintage 20? Both are about the same length. Although if I get 2 10s I can always just wear one short.
> 
> Picture credit, http://sannamandstyle.com



I think this necklace is gorgeous! I normally don't love all the hughs of mop but this pic is amazing- probably the way the light hits it. I feel like the varying sizes of the clover is a nice variation and the necklace is sophisticated looking. The only downsize is can't be doubled that easily like 10 or 20 motifs could if you have a small neck or may look strange).


----------



## CATEYES

sailorstripes said:


> I think Magic Alhambra necklaces are gorgeous. I saw this one a few weeks ago in the window of the NYC boutique and just loved it. It has 16 motifs and the text next to it said it was exclusive to the Fifth Avenue boutique. I love the pave and onyx and white gold!



Wow!!!


----------



## VCAforever

PennyD2911 said:


> We are at T Minus 25 Days [emoji41] until the 2015 Holiday Pendant launches.  I'm on my SAs list, but still a bit undecided.
> Are any of you certain you are purchasing the pendant this year?


I most diffinitely will be buying it, I've put a deposit early this year, I'm just waiting for that all important phone call from the SA to come and collect!


----------



## VCAforever

sailorstripes said:


> I think Magic Alhambra necklaces are gorgeous. I saw this one a few weeks ago in the window of the NYC boutique and just loved it. It has 16 motifs and the text next to it said it was exclusive to the Fifth Avenue boutique. I love the pave and onyx and white gold!


This piece is breath taking, I so love WG so this would be right up my street. However, if I had a choice would love this combo in the vintage 20 motif rather than the magic. It's nice if you can carry this, me being small it wouldn't look good.


----------



## sailorstripes

Suzie said:


> This necklace is absolutely stunning! I bet it costs a small fortune.


I'm sure you are right about the cost. They had really big pieces in the window in late July--mystery-set brooches, necklaces with cabochon stones, plus that stunning Magic Alhambra necklace. I couldn't stop taking pictures!


----------



## HeidiDavis

Junkenpo said:


> Yellow gold & onyx are my favorite combo, but this is pure night sophistication. It makes me think of clear dark skies and starlight. I love it!


 
Very well-said!  I agree--usually I prefer yellow gold with onyx.  However, I would totally make an exception for this astounding piece!!!!!


----------



## katmb

bougainvillier said:


> Ladies what do you think about the MoP Magic 11 motif necklace? Do anyone own and wear it? It seems less popular, at least on here.
> 
> 
> 
> Like many, MoP is what drove me initially into VCA and I am convinced I need a MoP necklace for my next. Vintage 10 (or 2 10s) is the safe choice, but I am also quite intrigued by the Magic 11 after seeing some mod shots. The variations in motif size makes it special. I am just curious on your thoughts. How wearable you think it'd be compared to a Vintage 20? Both are about the same length. Although if I get 2 10s I can always just wear one short.
> 
> 
> 
> Picture credit, http://sannamandstyle.com




My SA was wearing this necklace doubled one day (she was taking pics to send to a client), with the largest motif centered like a pendant. It was absolutely stunning worn that way; I practically ripped it off her neck to try it on myself. Unfortunately it didn't look as good on me. I love my 20 motif MOP, but the 11 motif is something special.


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> I am planning on purchasing it and saving it for one of my daughters.
> 
> BTW, there will be variation in the pinks...light, medium and deep.




If any of them are light like my coral, I may be in!


----------



## ModaAddict

Ladies, I just got word from my SA!! 

The new sweet line will all be pave. They include a 6 motif bracelet, the pendent, and *drum roll, please* a 16 motif necklace!!! I tried to get pictures but they said that the ones they had weren't clear 

The collection will be arriving mid to late September, hopefully.


----------



## CATEYES

ModaAddict said:


> Ladies, I just got word from my SA!!
> 
> The new sweet line will all be pave. They include a 6 motif bracelet, the pendent, and *drum roll, please* a 16 motif necklace!!! I tried to get pictures but they said that the ones they had weren't clear
> 
> The collection will be arriving mid to late September, hopefully.



Oh my these sound lovely-especially the 16 motif!! Thank you for this info ModaAddict!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ModaAddict said:


> Ladies, I just got word from my SA!!
> 
> The new sweet line will all be pave. They include a 6 motif bracelet, the pendent, and *drum roll, please* a 16 motif necklace!!! I tried to get pictures but they said that the ones they had weren't clear
> 
> The collection will be arriving mid to late September, hopefully.



Earrings?
Will the pink gold also be pave?


----------



## ModaAddict

CATEYES said:


> Oh my these sound lovely-especially the 16 motif!! Thank you for this info ModaAddict!



Your welcome, love! I'll try to get a hold of some pictures soon or at least an exact release date.


----------



## ModaAddict

texasgirliegirl said:


> Earrings?
> Will the pink gold also be pave?



I didn't asks about earings :/ yes, he informed me that the entire collection will be pave, including the pink gold. A bit disappointing since I was looking forward for different colors but a sweet pave necklace is still to die for *.*


----------



## diane m

I was told by My SA that the release is November and the pink gold will NOT have pave.  Do you think they are playing mind games with us???  I am hoping for plain gold cause I want the 16 motif but I think the pave will be out of my price range.  She also said no price range yet and no pictures :  (


----------



## bougainvillier

I was told that pink gold *without* pave is offered in 16 motifs and so does white gold pave. I saw a pic and didn't like the proportion much to be honest. The motifs are spaced far apart. 

I'm hoping pink gold pave earrings


----------



## sjunky13

ModaAddict said:


> Ladies, I just got word from my SA!!
> 
> The new sweet line will all be pave. They include a 6 motif bracelet, the pendent, and *drum roll, please* a 16 motif necklace!!! I tried to get pictures but they said that the ones they had weren't clear
> 
> The collection will be arriving mid to late September, hopefully.



TY so much for the info! 

The 16 motif necklace sounds promising and a 6 motif bracelet?! I need pics .


----------



## sailorstripes

ModaAddict said:


> Ladies, I just got word from my SA!!
> 
> The new sweet line will all be pave. They include a 6 motif bracelet, the pendent, and *drum roll, please* a 16 motif necklace!!! I tried to get pictures but they said that the ones they had weren't clear
> 
> The collection will be arriving mid to late September, hopefully.


Thanks for sharing the info. I can't wait to see pictures of this new Sweets line!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

diane m said:


> I was told by My SA that the release is November and the pink gold will NOT have pave.  Do you think they are playing mind games with us???  I am hoping for plain gold cause I want the 16 motif but I think the pave will be out of my price range.  She also said no price range yet and no pictures :  (



This is what I have heard as well.


----------



## ModaAddict

texasgirliegirl said:


> This is what I have heard as well.



Oh my! I will get back to my SA and check with him.


----------



## CATEYES

bougainvillier said:


> I was told that pink gold *without* pave is offered in 16 motifs and so does white gold pave. I saw a pic and didn't like the proportion much to be honest. The motifs are spaced far apart.
> 
> I'm hoping pink gold pave earrings



IMHO I don't believe the sweets earrings will be able to be seen very well as they are so small-even with bling. I have yg turquoise size and even though turquoise is bright, the size is so small. Now I understand why the ladies here mostly buy vintage size as after trying a pair on, they are easily seen on the ear. The necklace and bracelet will most likely be much more visible but also more expensive. Can't wait to see photos!!


----------



## dialv

texasgirliegirl said:


> I am planning on purchasing it and saving it for one of my daughters.
> 
> BTW, there will be variation in the pinks...light, medium and deep.




So exciting, I put a deposit on one months ago since I was kicking myself that I passed on last years. I am guessing the deep pink would be the most noticeable?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

dialv said:


> So exciting, I put a deposit on one months ago since I was kicking myself that I passed on last years. I am guessing the deep pink would be the most noticeable?



It will be interesting to see the variation. Honestly, I wish they were all the same because having color variation complicates my decision&#128532;.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

CATEYES said:


> IMHO I don't believe the sweets earrings will be able to be seen very well as they are so small-even with bling. I have yg turquoise size and even though turquoise is bright, the size is so small. Now I understand why the ladies here mostly buy vintage size as after trying a pair on, they are easily seen on the ear. The necklace and bracelet will most likely be much more visible but also more expensive. Can't wait to see photos!!


You raise an excellent point. I'm more interested in the sweets for my daughter but the price point may make it prohibitive. 
Right now I am feeling disappointed with the (lack of) new offerings. Not thrilled with porcelain and not really into the sweets. If the sweets are meant to be layered, assuming the anticipated price point I would rather just get the diamond vintage alhambra.


----------



## dialv

texasgirliegirl said:


> It will be interesting to see the variation. Honestly, I wish they were all the same because having color variation complicates my decision[emoji17].




Yes, all the same would be better. I won't get to pick mine, I hope I get a deep pink[emoji200] a nice piggy pink!!


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> it will be interesting to see the variation. Honestly, i wish they were all the same because having color variation complicates my decision[emoji17].




+1


----------



## blueberryjam

A shout out to everyone who has shared information on the LE holiday pendant and the pave sweets. It really helps to know what's coming up and definitely impacts on buying decisions. Or in my case - adds indecision .


----------



## diane m

bougainvillier said:


> I was told that pink gold *without* pave is offered in 16 motifs and so does white gold pave. I saw a pic and didn't like the proportion much to be honest. The motifs are spaced far apart.
> 
> I'm hoping pink gold pave earrings


 
Where did you see the pic....Please tell!!!


----------



## Florasun

Popping in to say there is a pair of turquoise sweet earrings (wg) on Oakgem website. I am not affiliated, and please have them authenticated if you are interested.
https://www.oakgem.com/Products/Van_Cleef_%28and%29_Arpels_Sweet_Alhambra_Turquoise_18k_Gold_Earrings_15128.aspx


also a pair of vintage RG/MOP - these were the special edition for breast cancer awareness (I have these and they are gorgeous!)
https://www.oakgem.com/Products/Van...other_of_Pearl_Gold_Alhambra_Earri_15111.aspx

MOP/WG vintage:
https://www.oakgem.com/Products/Van..._Mother_of_Pearl_18k_Gold_Earrings_15110.aspx


----------



## birkin10600

Can someone help me please. Is this the backing gold metal of the vintage earrings now or this is fake? What I always see is the round like twisted rope where the post was attached in the center.(second photo) Thank you.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

birkin10600 said:


> Can someone help me please. Is this the backing gold metal of the vintage earrings now or this is fake? What I always see is the round like twisted rope where the post was attached in the center.(second photo) Thank you.




I have six pairs of vintage Alhambra earrings ( including turquoise) and none of my earrings resemble the top pair.


----------



## birkin10600

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have six pairs of vintage Alhambra earrings ( including turquoise) and none of my earrings resemble the top pair.



Thank you tgg for chiming in and your comment. The earrings certificate says 2013. Are your earrings from previous years? If you don't mind me asking? I saw sold items from 1st Dibs have same backing as the first photo. Now I am confused!


----------



## einseine

birkin10600 said:


> Can someone help me please. Is this the backing gold metal of the vintage earrings now or this is fake? What I always see is the round like twisted rope where the post was attached in the center.(second photo) Thank you.



It is difficult to tell from the pic, but perhaps the top pair is the new version.  I purchased PG one in July 2012 and WG pave in July 2013.  (MOP and Turquoise are not mine.)


----------



## texasgirliegirl

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you tgg for chiming in and your comment. The earrings certificate says 2013. Are your earrings from previous years? If you don't mind me asking? I saw sold items from 1st Dibs have same backing as the first photo. Now I am confused!



I will go take a peek and report back...


----------



## birkin10600

einseine said:


> It is difficult to tell from the pic, but perhaps the top pair is the new version.  I purchased PG one in July 2012 and WG pave in July 2013.  (MOP and Turquoise are not mine.)



That's what i thought, it's their newer version. Thank you so much for taking your time to post all these photos. I appreciate it.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

birkin10600 said:


> That's what i thought, it's their newer version. Thank you so much for taking your time to post all these photos. I appreciate it.



You are right!! 
I looked at my earrings and with the exception of my malachite earrings, the more recent pairs have the clised disk on the back. 
My turquoise, carnelian and solid yg earrings are all like your first photo. My pave, white mop, onyx and malachite are all with an open circle.
I looked at the listing more carefully that you posted. The only part that concerns me is that the disk part doesn't appear to sit very flat against the back of the earring. 
The shade of turquoise is pretty.


----------



## PhoenixH

I'm so excited about all this talk of the new pave sweets! Does anyone have pictures or Intel on potential price range? I'm particularly interested in the 16 motif necklace and the 6 motif bracelet. TIA!


----------



## Sparkledolll

bougainvillier said:


> I was told that pink gold *without* pave is offered in 16 motifs and so does white gold pave. I saw a pic and didn't like the proportion much to be honest. The motifs are spaced far apart.
> 
> I'm hoping pink gold pave earrings




Reading your post I had to contact my SA to ask if there's any new turquoise sweets and sadly no.... Launch date is Nov 2nd. She also said there are 3 new perlee designs coming then too. I put a deposit down for turquoise 20 motif a while ago but she said I can use that for something else since she doesn't know when or if they will be in stock again [emoji23]


----------



## birkin10600

texasgirliegirl said:


> You are right!!
> I looked at my earrings and with the exception of my malachite earrings, the more recent pairs have the clised disk on the back.
> My turquoise, carnelian and solid yg earrings are all like your first photo. My pave, white mop, onyx and malachite are all with an open circle.
> I looked at the listing more carefully that you posted. The only part that concerns me is that the disk part doesn't appear to sit very flat against the back of the earring.
> The shade of turquoise is pretty.



Thank you so much tgg for taking your time to checked all your fabulous and massive earrings collection. Wow, you got it all!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you so much tgg for taking your time to checked all your fabulous and massive earrings collection. Wow, you got it all!



Massive? Not at all but I really do love VCA earrings and this is the addiction thread, right?


----------



## einseine

birkin10600 said:


> That's what i thought, it's their newer version. Thank you so much for taking your time to post all these photos. I appreciate it.



Hope you can get beautiful turquoise earrings!!!  Besides the back design, the shapes of surrounding beads are different.   As for the newer version, each bead is round.  The older version is a bit like a rope(?).  &#12288;


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> Massive? Not at all but I really do love VCA earrings and this is the addiction thread, right?



Any design/size/color looks really nice on you.  You are lucky!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> Any design/size/color looks really nice on you.  You are lucky!!!



You are so incredibly sweet!
Your collection is beautiful &#128536;


----------



## ChaneLisette

Natalie j said:


> Reading your post I had to contact my SA to ask if there's any new turquoise sweets and sadly no.... Launch date is Nov 2nd. She also said there are 3 new perlee designs coming then too. I put a deposit down for turquoise 20 motif a while ago but she said I can use that for something else since she doesn't know when or if they will be in stock again [emoji23]



My boutique just received the turquoise butterfly sweets so perhaps they are beginning to trickle in again. The prices were higher than I recall from the past. Hopefully you will get your 20-motif soon.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Massive? Not at all but I really do love VCA earrings and this is the addiction thread, right?




I wish I were an "earring gal" like you. I think the VCA ear clips are beautiful, but I didn't like the Frivole on me.  [emoji17]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> I wish I were an "earring gal" like you. I think the VCA ear clips are beautiful, but I didn't like the Frivole on me.  [emoji17]



Which ones did you try? Pave, or yg?


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Which ones did you try? Pave, or yg?




The large YG Frivole.  I felt my face was too round for them to look right on me. [emoji4]
I guess I'll forever be a diamond stud kinda girl - LOL.


----------



## elizabethtwrs

PennyD2911 said:


> The large YG Frivole.  I felt my face was too round for them to look right on me. [emoji4]
> I guess I'll forever be a diamond stud kinda girl - LOL.




Did you try the small yg Frivole earrings? I found the large to be too much for me, but the small ones are perfect


----------



## PennyD2911

elizabethtwrs said:


> Did you try the small yg Frivole earrings? I found the large to be too much for me, but the small ones are perfect




No, I've only purchased the large.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> No, I've only purchased the large.



You purchased them but don't like them?


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> You purchased them but don't like them?




Yes, I purchased them last November. I sold them to a friend this past spring.


----------



## Junkenpo

I love my frivole... I really need to get vintage onyx Alhambra though, that itch isn't going away...I just keep getting distracted.


----------



## PennyD2911

Are the magic size alhambra onyx ear clips still available?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Yes, I purchased them last November. I sold them to a friend this past spring.



Have you ever tried the two stone Magic earrings in mop or tigers eye/ carnelian? I don't have any VCA drop style earrings but I keep contemplating them. I would imagine that the vertical lines would work well for a round face &#128521;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Junkenpo said:


> I love my frivole... I really need to get vintage onyx Alhambra though, that itch isn't going away...I just keep getting distracted.



Great earrings!!!
I hope that you get yours soon.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Have you ever tried the two stone Magic earrings in mop or tigers eye/ carnelian? I don't have any VCA drop style earrings but I keep contemplating them. I would imagine that the vertical lines would work well for a round face [emoji6]




I haven't.  I have never worn earring that dangle. [emoji4]


----------



## Sparkledolll

ChaneLisette said:


> My boutique just received the turquoise butterfly sweets so perhaps they are beginning to trickle in again. The prices were higher than I recall from the past. Hopefully you will get your 20-motif soon.




Thanks! I am Europe so we have all the sweets Turquoise available here, the only shortage is Turquoise in Vintage Alhambra. Last year I waited only 4 months for 10 motif WG Turquoise. My SA told me that they haven't received any vintage Alhambra turquoise since... Think I am in for a long wait!  [emoji29]


Instagram @sparkledolll


----------



## ModaAddict

Im going to Paris in a few weeks and I have my heart set on a WG turquoise bracelet. Do you think i have a chances of finding it there? </3 or should I just give up and buy something else


----------



## HADASSA

ModaAddict said:


> Im going to Paris in a few weeks and I have my heart set on a WG turquoise bracelet. Do you think i have a chances of finding it there? </3 or should I just give up and buy something else


 
ModaAddict, there are many ladies on here who can share their SA info and you can call ahead and ask them to hold for you if it's available. 

The Sweets would launch October 1st in the United States - the 1st country in the world to do so. If you are going to be in Paris in a few weeks, the sweets may be out by then.


----------



## ModaAddict

HADASSA said:


> ModaAddict, there are many ladies on here who can share their SA info and you can call ahead and ask them to hold for you if it's available.
> 
> The Sweets would launch October 1st in the United States - the 1st country in the world to do so. If you are going to be in Paris in a few weeks, the sweets may be out by then.




That would be great! I just had a friend of mine try the London store and they said that they haven't recieved any turquoise for the past 2 years and they don't think they'll get any anytime soon.


----------



## HADASSA

ModaAddict said:


> That would be great! I just had a friend of mine try the London store and they said that they haven't recieved any turquoise for the past 2 years and they don't think they'll get any anytime soon.


 
Just to clarify, the Sweets that would launch 1st Oct is WG Pave and PG. But of course you can call ahead for VA Turquoise reservation if available


----------



## ModaAddict

HADASSA said:


> Just to clarify, the Sweets that would launch 1st Oct is WG Pave and PG. But of course you can call ahead for VA Turquoise reservation if available



Don't worry I understood. I was on the verge of giving up and just getting myself the Harry Winston single lily cluster bracelet I've been eyeing but you gave me hope! Or added to my delima, depends on how you look at it &#128541;


----------



## HADASSA

ModaAddict said:


> Don't worry I understood. I was on the verge of giving up and just getting myself the Harry Winston single lily cluster bracelet I've been eyeing but you gave me hope! Or added to my delima, depends on how you look at it &#55357;&#56861;


 
I hope added to your dilemma


----------



## allure244

ModaAddict said:


> Don't worry I understood. I was on the verge of giving up and just getting myself the Harry Winston single lily cluster bracelet I've been eyeing but you gave me hope! Or added to my delima, depends on how you look at it [emoji13]




Ooh I love the Harry Winston single lily cluster bracelet. I ended up purchasing the platinum one as a birthday gift to myself [emoji16]. But I also want to eventually purchase a turquoise vintage Alhambra bracelet - if I can ever find one! I completely understand why you would be in a dilemma.


----------



## Sparkledolll

ModaAddict said:


> That would be great! I just had a friend of mine try the London store and they said that they haven't recieved any turquoise for the past 2 years and they don't think they'll get any anytime soon.




Unfortunately there's a waiting list both in Paris and London for VA Turquoise. I paid a deposit both in London and Paris (you can use the credit for something else anytime if you're sick of waiting or if you change your mind) so it's just a matter of waiting!


----------



## ModaAddict

HADASSA said:


> I hope added to your dilemma



You did &#128514;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ModaAddict

allure244 said:


> Ooh I love the Harry Winston single lily cluster bracelet. I ended up purchasing the platinum one as a birthday gift to myself [emoji16]. But I also want to eventually purchase a turquoise vintage Alhambra bracelet - if I can ever find one! I completely understand why you would be in a dilemma.



I am in love with the platinum but the gold looks better with my dior rose des vents bracelet, in a simple stack. Another dilemma &#128514;


----------



## ModaAddict

Natalie j said:


> Unfortunately there's a waiting list both in Paris and London for VA Turquoise. I paid a deposit both in London and Paris (you can use the credit for something else anytime if you're sick of waiting or if you change your mind) so it's just a matter of waiting!



What I'm gathering is it'll be near impossible to get one because In case they receive anything it will go directly to those on the list?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ModaAddict said:


> What I'm gathering is it'll be near impossible to get one because In case they receive anything it will go directly to those on the list?



My SA told me that in the US they aren't even supposed to keep a list. Your best bet is likely through a reputable reseller. 
Should you decide to go this route, please do get it authenticated because there are a lot of replicas out there.


----------



## Sparkledolll

ModaAddict said:


> What I'm gathering is it'll be near impossible to get one because In case they receive anything it will go directly to those on the list?




Yep. Unfortunately my SA said there's a shortage worldwide so we are in for a long wait until they find a new source for Turquoise.


----------



## HADASSA

My DSA at NM is taking names for the various pieces from the "Sweets" Line that would launch 1st October. PM me for SA info and you can contact him for further details.


----------



## ModaAddict

texasgirliegirl said:


> My SA told me that in the US they aren't even supposed to keep a list. Your best bet is likely through a reputable reseller.
> Should you decide to go this route, please do get it authenticated because there are a lot of replicas out there.




Our store also doesn't keep a list and honestly, I'm too afraid to buy from resellers. I prefer directly from the store even if it means another year.


----------



## ChaneLisette

I bought a couple of butterfly sweets that finally showed up at my boutique after 3 years. My daughters have already claimed them. &#128525;


----------



## CATEYES

ChaneLisette said:


> I bought a couple of butterfly sweets that finally showed up at my boutique after 3 years. My daughters have already claimed them. &#128525;


Am I reading this correctly: you paid for them 3 years ago and they just came in for you? I'm sure your daughters are loving these!! Reminds me of Charlotte from Sex in the City movie-so tiny but such a pop of color!


----------



## HeidiDavis

ChaneLisette said:


> I bought a couple of butterfly sweets that finally showed up at my boutique after 3 years. My daughters have already claimed them. &#128525;


Beautiful!  They will be perfect for your little princesses!!!!


----------



## ChaneLisette

CATEYES said:


> Am I reading this correctly: you paid for them 3 years ago and they just came in for you? I'm sure your daughters are loving these!! Reminds me of Charlotte from Sex in the City movie-so tiny but such a pop of color!



Thanks! I requested them 3 years ago but the boutique did not receive any until now. I did not have to pay for them until now thankfully. I was really surprised that they still had a nice presence while wearing them. The color is so striking against the white gold. &#128153;


----------



## ChaneLisette

HeidiDavis said:


> Beautiful!  They will be perfect for your little princesses!!!!



Thank you dear! I do hope they will share with me haha.


----------



## 4LV

Could somebody authenticate this earrings and/or the seller for me please?
Thank you very much.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Van-Cleef-A...-/141762827205?hash=item2101b913c5&rmvSB=true


----------



## birkin10600

I am on cloud nine!  Just received my Turquoise Vintage Alhambra earrings. Love turquoise! Here's some photos.


----------



## birkin10600

And here's my little collection of turquoise. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## CATEYES

birkin10600 said:


> And here's my little collection of turquoise. Thanks for letting me share.



Beautiful edition to your turquoise &#128160; family birkin10600!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

birkin10600 said:


> And here's my little collection of turquoise. Thanks for letting me share.



So pretty!!!
Congrats!!


----------



## PennyD2911

birkin10600 said:


> And here's my little collection of turquoise. Thanks for letting me share.




Beautiful! Congrats on the ear clips!
[emoji771]enjoy


----------



## VCAforever

birkin10600 said:


> And here's my little collection of turquoise. Thanks for letting me share.


Congrats on the earrings and may I say what a beautiful collection of turquoise. I can only dream as there is such a shortage, I've put a deposit on a 20, 10, and a single vintage motif, hopefully I may get lucky should something arrive, but I know I have a very long wait!


----------



## birkin10600

CATEYES said:


> Beautiful edition to your turquoise &#128160; family birkin10600!!





texasgirliegirl said:


> So pretty!!!
> Congrats!!





PennyD2911 said:


> Beautiful! Congrats on the ear clips!
> [emoji771]enjoy



Thank you fabulous ladies for your lovely compliments! I appreciate it.


----------



## birkin10600

VCAforever said:


> Congrats on the earrings and may I say what a beautiful collection of turquoise. I can only dream as there is such a shortage, I've put a deposit on a 20, 10, and a single vintage motif, hopefully I may get lucky should something arrive, but I know I have a very long wait!


Thank you! Wishing you lots of luck and VCA fairy dust sprinkle your way!


----------



## allure244

ModaAddict said:


> I am in love with the platinum but the gold looks better with my dior rose des vents bracelet, in a simple stack. Another dilemma &#128514;



I'm thinking of getting the yellow gold one eventually too. haha. It costs less than the platinum one at least.


----------



## ModaAddict

ChaneLisette said:


> I bought a couple of butterfly sweets that finally showed up at my boutique after 3 years. My daughters have already claimed them. &#128525;



They look so beautiful! It makes me want to have a pair of girls just so I can spoil them &#128525;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ModaAddict

birkin10600 said:


> And here's my little collection of turquoise. Thanks for letting me share.



Absolutely gorgeous!!! I'm glad you found the earings, a beautiful edition to a beautiful collection for a stunning lady, I'm sure &#128160;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ModaAddict said:


> They look so beautiful! It makes me want to have a pair of girls just so I can spoil them &#128525;&#10084;&#65039;



I highly recommend having a pair of girls &#128521;. 
(A pair of boys is pretty special, too &#128536


----------



## kimber418

birkin10600 said:


> And here's my little collection of turquoise. Thanks for letting me share.


So beautiful.  Love your VCA turquoise collection!


----------



## Suzie

birkin10600 said:


> I am on cloud nine!  Just received my Turquoise Vintage Alhambra earrings. Love turquoise! Here's some photos.



They look stunning on you, love your turquoise beauties.


----------



## texanfish

birkin10600 said:


> And here's my little collection of turquoise. Thanks for letting me share.




Stunning!!!! Beautiful turquoise VCA family!![emoji7][emoji2]


----------



## birkin10600

ModaAddict said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!! I'm glad you found the earings, a beautiful edition to a beautiful collection for a stunning lady, I'm sure &#128160;&#10084;&#65039;





kimber418 said:


> So beautiful.  Love your VCA turquoise collection!





Suzie said:


> They look stunning on you, love your turquoise beauties.





texanfish said:


> Stunning!!!! Beautiful turquoise VCA family!![emoji7][emoji2]



Thank you beautiful ladies for your kind comments! Love your collections too.


----------



## Miumiu777

My object of desire. They're so beautiful.


----------



## OKComputer

Does anyone know how to double the chain on the Magic single motif necklace? Don't know why I am stumped...


----------



## pazt

OKComputer said:


> Does anyone know how to double the chain on the Magic single motif necklace? Don't know why I am stumped...



you get both ends and loop around your neck like you're going to put them on, but then go around and loop one end through the pendant loop and hook it. 

is it clear as mud? it sounds complicated but it's really not


----------



## OKComputer

pazt said:


> you get both ends and loop around your neck like you're going to put them on, but then go around and loop one end through the pendant loop and hook it.
> 
> is it clear as mud? it sounds complicated but it's really not



Ha! Yes, I think I figured it out. It's difficult to put on by yourself when doubled - especially with long hair. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## NewBe

has anyone seen pictures of people wearing turquoise sweet butterfly earrings?  if yes, where can i find them?

also how big (i.e. in cm or in) is the turquoise sweet butterfly?  are the butterflies all the same size for the bracelet, pendant, and earrings?

thanks.


----------



## Kfoorya2

Hello lovelies does anyone know when will this limited edition piece be available in the U.S.? 




Pictures from Instagram: classyksa


----------



## pazt

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 3123486
> 
> 
> 
> Hello lovelies does anyone know when will this limited edition piece be available in the U.S.?
> 
> View attachment 3123488
> 
> 
> Pictures from Instagram: classyksa



next week the 14th or 15th, i think


----------



## Kfoorya2

pazt said:


> next week the 14th or 15th, i think




Thanks dear!!! Do you know how much it is going to be?


----------



## paz3t

kfoorya2 said:


> thanks dear!!! Do you know how much it is going to be?



us $ 3300


----------



## dialv

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 3123486
> 
> 
> 
> Hello lovelies does anyone know when will this limited edition piece be available in the U.S.?
> 
> View attachment 3123488
> 
> 
> Pictures from Instagram: classyksa


That pink is looking amazing! I can't wait to see a live one!


----------



## NewBe

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 3123486
> 
> 
> 
> Hello lovelies does anyone know when will this limited edition piece be available in the U.S.?
> 
> View attachment 3123488
> 
> 
> Pictures from Instagram: classyksa



Can anyone confirm how many shades of pink will there be for the pink holiday pendant?  i remember reading 3 somewhere in the forum and someone mentioning seeing pictures of 2 different pink (h's rose sakura and pink lipstick).  but then a friend's SA told her that there is only 1 shade of pink!  is it because the color varies batch to batch and thus 3 shades, or that boutique just ordered one shade and the SA didn't know.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

NewBe said:


> Can anyone confirm how many shades of pink will there be for the pink holiday pendant?  i remember reading 3 somewhere in the forum and someone mentioning seeing pictures of 2 different pink (h's rose sakura and pink lipstick).  but then a friend's SA told her that there is only 1 shade of pink!  is it because the color varies batch to batch and thus 3 shades, or that boutique just ordered one shade and the SA didn't know.



Excellent question. My SA asked me which shade I prefer- light vs medium. I don't even know which shade I prefer because we don't have anything to compare.


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Please let me share my Birthday gift with you:


----------



## dialv

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Please let me share my Birthday gift with you:


Gorgeous!! Happy Birthday. It looks so good with the color of your polish!


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

dialv said:


> Gorgeous!! Happy Birthday. It looks so good with the color of your polish!



Thank you so much!


----------



## leechiyong

dialv said:


> Gorgeous!! Happy Birthday. It looks so good with the color of your polish!


Stunning!  Happy birthday!


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

leechiyong said:


> Stunning!  Happy birthday!



Thank you!


----------



## cece1

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Please let me share my Birthday gift with you:



Happy birthday and congrats on your stunning ring!!


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

cece1 said:


> Happy birthday and congrats on your stunning ring!!



Thank you very much!


----------



## cung

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Please let me share my Birthday gift with you:




It's really stunning and shiny...Happy birthday to you.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Please let me share my Birthday gift with you:



Happy birthday!!
Love your polish, too!


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

cung said:


> It's really stunning and shiny...Happy birthday to you.





texasgirliegirl said:


> Happy birthday!!
> Love your polish, too!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Kat.Lee

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Please let me share my Birthday gift with you:



So beautiful. Big congrats and many happy returns. [emoji512][emoji320][emoji322]


----------



## Sparkledolll

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Please let me share my Birthday gift with you:



So pretty, Happy birthday! Did you choose your own gift or was it a surprise lol..


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Kat.Lee said:


> So beautiful. Big congrats and many happy returns. [emoji512][emoji320][emoji322]





Natalie j said:


> So pretty, Happy birthday! Did you choose your own gift or was it a surprise lol..



Thank you!
It was my choice. DH leaves it entirely up to me.


----------



## HeidiDavis

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Please let me share my Birthday gift with you:




So gorgeous! There's nothing better than a beautiful piece of jewelry to commemorate a special occasion!   Happy Birthday!


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

HeidiDavis said:


> So gorgeous! There's nothing better than a beautiful piece of jewelry to commemorate a special occasion!   Happy Birthday!



So true! Thank you so much!


----------



## NewBe

texasgirliegirl said:


> Excellent question. My SA asked me which shade I prefer- light vs medium. I don't even know which shade I prefer because we don't have anything to compare.



I called the boutique and was told there is only one pink. Given that they are painted to porcelain manually, there will be slight variation in color from one to another.


----------



## Miumiu777

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Please let me share my Birthday gift with you:



Beautiful! Happy Birthday &#128522;


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Miumiu777 said:


> Beautiful! Happy Birthday &#128522;



Thank you!


----------



## Sparkledolll

NewBe said:


> I called the boutique and was told there is only one pink. Given that they are painted to porcelain manually, there will be slight variation in color from one to another.




I was in the boutique yesterday to try on the Lucky butterfly pendant. They have YG MOP or tigers eye, of course turquoise is no longer available. I am going to wait until next week so I can try on the holiday pendant before I make a choice. I went through this thread but the lucky butterfly pendant doesn't seem to be so popular here so I am just wondering if you Ladies can tell me why, would love to hear your opinions!


----------



## NYTexan

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 3123486
> 
> 
> 
> Hello lovelies does anyone know when will this limited edition piece be available in the U.S.?
> 
> View attachment 3123488
> 
> 
> Pictures from Instagram: classyksa


I wish they would make this in a bracelet!! I would run not walk to a boutique.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Beautiful! Happy birthday!


----------



## CATEYES

So ladies.....I had a very good Labor Day.  Went to the boutique and picked up my necklace we had lengthened.  And then went to NM to pick out a few items.  Any guesses??  Anyone around tonight?


----------



## baghagg

CATEYES said:


> So ladies.....I had a very good Labor Day.  Went to the boutique and picked up my necklace we had lengthened.  And then went to NM to pick out a few items.  Any guesses??  Anyone around tonight?



I'm here CATEYES let's see!!


----------



## leechiyong

Here too!


----------



## HADASSA

CATEYES said:


> So ladies.....I had a very good Labor Day.  Went to the boutique and picked up my necklace we had lengthened.  And then went to NM to pick out a few items.  Any guesses??  Anyone around tonight?



Something Malachite


----------



## CATEYES

He he he!! I've been too busy all week to post so I can hardly wait any longer.  Here are my two new additions......the earrings I saw so many VCA collectors here state they wish they had bought these earrings years ago.  When my SA brought to us, my DH was like "Wow!"  So that was set, he wanted them to go home on my ears.  The bracelet was a nice surprise as I never thought he would go for it since he was sure of the earrings. I included a pic of the necklace I had lengthened-it's a vintage sized carnelian heart.  Now I stare at my wrist throughout the day due to the striations being so gorgeous.  Did we do good?!?!  Sorry but I have to always use watermarks now as some of the items I've posted on TPF have shown up on people's "authentic" items for sale


----------



## HADASSA

CATEYES said:


> He he he!! I've been too busy all week to post so I can hardly wait any longer.  Here are my two new additions......the earrings I saw so many VCA collectors here state they wish they had bought these earrings years ago.  When my SA brought to us, my DH was like "Wow!"  So that was set, he wanted them to go home on my ears.  The bracelet was a nice surprise as I never thought he would go for it since he was sure of the earrings. I included a pic of the necklace I had lengthened-it's a vintage sized carnelian heart.  Now I stare at my wrist throughout the day due to the striations being so gorgeous.  Did we do good?!?!  Sorry but I have to always use watermarks now as some of the items I've posted on TPF have shown up on people's "authentic" items for sale



Oh CATEYES!!!!!!!!!!!! These are TDF  You and the hubs both did well - great things really do come to those who wait


----------



## leechiyong

CATEYES said:


> He he he!! I've been too busy all week to post so I can hardly wait any longer.  Here are my two new additions......the earrings I saw so many VCA collectors here state they wish they had bought these earrings years ago.  When my SA brought to us, my DH was like "Wow!"  So that was set, he wanted them to go home on my ears.  The bracelet was a nice surprise as I never thought he would go for it since he was sure of the earrings. I included a pic of the necklace I had lengthened-it's a vintage sized carnelian heart.  Now I stare at my wrist throughout the day due to the striations being so gorgeous.  Did we do good?!?!  Sorry but I have to always use watermarks now as some of the items I've posted on TPF have shown up on people's "authentic" items for sale


So gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## chaneljewel

Cat eyes...gorgeous!   I love both!!!


----------



## CATEYES

I love looking at all of your pics so very much, so I'm going to share an updated photo of my VCA family. Not the best photo but I quickly wanted to show you all what I've acquired.  I am already planning my next purchases!  I'm actually going to consign my turquoise sweets because after trying on the vintage size, these are so small I can barely see them!  Lol!


----------



## Suzie

CATEYES said:


> I love looking at all of your pics so very much, so I'm going to share an updated photo of my VCA family. Not the best photo but I quickly wanted to show you all what I've acquired.  I am already planning my next purchases!  I'm actually going to consign my turquoise sweets because after trying on the vintage size, these are so small I can barely see them!  Lol!



Your collection is so beautiful and I love your new additions.


----------



## bougainvillier

CATEYES said:


> I love looking at all of your pics so very much, so I'm going to share an updated photo of my VCA family. Not the best photo but I quickly wanted to show you all what I've acquired.  I am already planning my next purchases!  I'm actually going to consign my turquoise sweets because after trying on the vintage size, these are so small I can barely see them!  Lol!




Congrats on the beautiful additions and you both did awesome!! Gorgeous collection too. Is your turquoise sweet yellow gold?


----------



## baghagg

CATEYES YOUR COLLECTION IS TDF!!!!  CONGRATULATIONS on your latest additions; absolutely stunning! !!


----------



## baghagg

CATEYES said:


> He he he!! I've been too busy all week to post so I can hardly wait any longer.  Here are my two new additions......the earrings I saw so many VCA collectors here state they wish they had bought these earrings years ago.  When my SA brought to us, my DH was like "Wow!"  So that was set, he wanted them to go home on my ears.  The bracelet was a nice surprise as I never thought he would go for it since he was sure of the earrings. I included a pic of the necklace I had lengthened-it's a vintage sized carnelian heart.  Now I stare at my wrist throughout the day due to the striations being so gorgeous.  Did we do good?!?!  Sorry but I have to always use watermarks now as some of the items I've posted on TPF have shown up on people's "authentic" items for sale



I'm CRAZY about these,  as well as the all gold necklace (10) -WOW!


----------



## PennyD2911

CATEYES said:


> So ladies.....I had a very good Labor Day.  Went to the boutique and picked up my necklace we had lengthened.  And then went to NM to pick out a few items.  Any guesses??  Anyone around tonight?




Congratulations! Love the ear clips!


----------



## Kat.Lee

CATEYES said:


> I love looking at all of your pics so very much, so I'm going to share an updated photo of my VCA family. Not the best photo but I quickly wanted to show you all what I've acquired.  I am already planning my next purchases!  I'm actually going to consign my turquoise sweets because after trying on the vintage size, these are so small I can barely see them!  Lol!




Wow that is such a TDF collection! Love all of them. Congrats.


----------



## birkin10600

Congrats! Love your new haul. Nice VCA collection"


----------



## texasgirliegirl

CATEYES said:


> He he he!! I've been too busy all week to post so I can hardly wait any longer.  Here are my two new additions......the earrings I saw so many VCA collectors here state they wish they had bought these earrings years ago.  When my SA brought to us, my DH was like "Wow!"  So that was set, he wanted them to go home on my ears.  The bracelet was a nice surprise as I never thought he would go for it since he was sure of the earrings. I included a pic of the necklace I had lengthened-it's a vintage sized carnelian heart.  Now I stare at my wrist throughout the day due to the striations being so gorgeous.  Did we do good?!?!  Sorry but I have to always use watermarks now as some of the items I've posted on TPF have shown up on people's "authentic" items for sale



You are going to love these earrings!!!
The malachite bracelet has wonderful striations. Beautiful!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

CATEYES said:


> He he he!! I've been too busy all week to post so I can hardly wait any longer.  Here are my two new additions......the earrings I saw so many VCA collectors here state they wish they had bought these earrings years ago.  When my SA brought to us, my DH was like "Wow!"  So that was set, he wanted them to go home on my ears.  The bracelet was a nice surprise as I never thought he would go for it since he was sure of the earrings. I included a pic of the necklace I had lengthened-it's a vintage sized carnelian heart.  Now I stare at my wrist throughout the day due to the striations being so gorgeous.  Did we do good?!?!  Sorry but I have to always use watermarks now as some of the items I've posted on TPF have shown up on people's "authentic" items for sale



Woohoo congrats sweetie! Y'all did good! Love it all! Btw, I've never seen that size heart pendant, is it a new piece they offer?


----------



## valnsw

CATEYES said:


> I love looking at all of your pics so very much, so I'm going to share an updated photo of my VCA family. Not the best photo but I quickly wanted to show you all what I've acquired.  I am already planning my next purchases!  I'm actually going to consign my turquoise sweets because after trying on the vintage size, these are so small I can barely see them!  Lol!



Late to the party but better late than never 

What a fantastic collection u have 
Enjoy wearing your collection!


----------



## CATEYES

HADASSA said:


> Oh CATEYES!!!!!!!!!!!! These are TDF  You and the hubs both did well - great things really do come to those who wait



Thanks so much HADASSA! I am trying to think with my head for jewelry and bags instead of my heart as I seem to loose interest quickly (yikes). I am hoping I love these items for the long haul.


----------



## CATEYES

Suzie said:


> Your collection is so beautiful and I love your new additions.





bougainvillier said:


> Congrats on the beautiful additions and you both did awesome!! Gorgeous collection too. Is your turquoise sweet yellow gold?





baghagg said:


> CATEYES YOUR COLLECTION IS TDF!!!!  CONGRATULATIONS on your latest additions; absolutely stunning! !!





PennyD2911 said:


> Congratulations! Love the ear clips!





Kat.Lee said:


> Wow that is such a TDF collection! Love all of them. Congrats.





birkin10600 said:


> Congrats! Love your new haul. Nice VCA collection"




Thank you all for your kind compliments!! &#128513;  Hoping to get a ton of use out of these pieces and never change my mind lol!


----------



## CATEYES

leechiyong said:


> So gorgeous!  Congrats!





chaneljewel said:


> Cat eyes...gorgeous!   I love both!!!



Thanks ladies!! So happy you all were still awake to partake in my joy!


----------



## CATEYES

birkin10600 said:


> Congrats! Love your new haul. Nice VCA collection"





texasgirliegirl said:


> You are going to love these earrings!!!
> The malachite bracelet has wonderful striations. Beautiful!!





valnsw said:


> Late to the party but better late than never
> 
> What a fantastic collection u have
> Enjoy wearing your collection!



Thanks ladies! I've been enjoying all of your photos so much lately, your comments help me try to be more strategic with my purchases so that I don't get tired of them so soon. Pretty certain these two are lifers!! &#128513;&#128525;


----------



## CATEYES

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Woohoo congrats sweetie! Y'all did good! Love it all! Btw, I've never seen that size heart pendant, is it a new piece they offer?



Hi Sparkles&Bling! Yes I get tired or want to move on from my bags and sometimes jewelry so quickly, hoping I love these little numbers for life. &#128150; 

The vintage sized pendant was out when I first started looking at VCA in 2010. I remember the ads and even their site had a mother and daughter wearing matching sets of hearts, clovers and maybe butterflies. The daughter in sweets and the mother in vintage sized pieces. A few years later when I wanted this carnelian heart, my SA said it was discontinued and if I wanted had to pay retail plus 30% more (just as everyone here describes). I said that's ok, I'll pass lol! Found this necklace on AFF in May by chance and swooped it up. Just got lucky! &#127808; 

You have so many beautiful pieces of jewelry-I think I follow you on insta...same name right? I remember you revealed the vintage and magic bracelet (onyx, mop and grey mop) your DH got you and fell in love! &#128151; Do you find the magic clover dangles and gets in the way or is "bothersome"? I've been wondering for a while....


----------



## HADASSA

CATEYES said:


> Thanks so much HADASSA! I am trying to think with my head for jewelry and bags instead of my heart as I seem to loose interest quickly (yikes). I am hoping I love these items for the long haul.



Trust me...these are for the long haul. Again, you and the hubs couldn't have done better. Well thought out choices


----------



## texasgirliegirl

CATEYES said:


> Thanks so much HADASSA! I am trying to think with my head for jewelry and bags instead of my heart as I seem to loose interest quickly (yikes). I am hoping I love these items for the long haul.



I don't think you will ever tire of the pave ear clips. Same for the bracelet. Are you certain that yiu don't want to keep your sweet ear studs? The sweets in turquoise are so lovely  (I just purchased them in turquoise/ yg for my daughter )and so hard to find.


----------



## CATEYES

texasgirliegirl said:


> I don't think you will ever tire of the pave ear clips. Same for the bracelet. Are you certain that yiu don't want to keep your sweet ear studs? The sweets in turquoise are so lovely  (I just purchased them in turquoise/ yg for my daughter )and so hard to find.



Thank you for the encouraging words&#128536; I am really loving both abs feel very sophisticated while wearing them. After less than a week, the right ear clip is so hard to get on due to the clip being so hard to move, I had NM order a new set to exchange for. Did any of your earclips do this? 

My sweets are yg too and were a little hard to find (had help from fellow TPFr). They are just so small on my ear I can hardly see them, although darling. Also, I have two sons and no daughter so I stopped "saving" things for her since she isn't here lol! &#128514; &#128534; Also, I'm about to consign a Chanel 12A red caviar mini as well because of same reasoning (too short for myself to wear and no daughter to save for). In your opinion, you think I will regret consigning the sweets? I tell myself, if I had them in vintage size, I would definitely keep.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

CATEYES said:


> Thank you for the encouraging words&#128536; I am really loving both abs feel very sophisticated while wearing them. After less than a week, the right ear clip is so hard to get on due to the clip being so hard to move, I had NM order a new set to exchange for. Did any of your earclips do this?
> 
> My sweets are yg too and were a little hard to find (had help from fellow TPFr). They are just so small on my ear I can hardly see them, although darling. Also, I have two sons and no daughter so I stopped "saving" things for her since she isn't here lol! &#128514; &#128534; Also, I'm about to consign a Chanel 12A red caviar mini as well because of same reasoning (too short for myself to wear and no daughter to save for). In your opinion, you think I will regret consigning the sweets? I tell myself, if I had them in vintage size, I would definitely keep.



I think you should wait until you find them in the vintage size before you let these go. 
The vintage pave earrings have never presented any issues for me. It's nice that Neimans is ordering a new pair for you. They probably just need adjusting but it's likely faster just to order in a new pair.


----------



## Sparkledolll

CATEYES said:


> He he he!! I've been too busy all week to post so I can hardly wait any longer.  Here are my two new additions......the earrings I saw so many VCA collectors here state they wish they had bought these earrings years ago.  When my SA brought to us, my DH was like "Wow!"  So that was set, he wanted them to go home on my ears.  The bracelet was a nice surprise as I never thought he would go for it since he was sure of the earrings. I included a pic of the necklace I had lengthened-it's a vintage sized carnelian heart.  Now I stare at my wrist throughout the day due to the striations being so gorgeous.  Did we do good?!?!  Sorry but I have to always use watermarks now as some of the items I've posted on TPF have shown up on people's "authentic" items for sale



What lovely gifts! Congrats Cateyes, you did great! :


----------



## Sparkledolll

So I just went into the boutique to see the lucky butterfly MOP pendant again. The holiday pendant is there and It's really pretty but a darker pink than I expected from the pictures I've seen here. I was wearing my 10 motif turquoise WG and chatted with the SA about availability etc... I said I wanted to layer it so she brought out Chaldedony WG and MOP WG for me to try on. I just fell in love and the Chalcedony came home with me! Thanks for letting me share my joy, the photos are taken on my iPhone, doesn't show pretty the stones are.  I am just over the moon [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> So I just went into the boutique to see the lucky butterfly MOP pendant again. The holiday pendant is there and It's really pretty but a darker pink than I expected from the pictures I've seen here. I was wearing my 10 motif turquoise WG and chatted with the SA about availability etc... I said I wanted to layer it so she brought out Chaldedony WG and MOP WG for me to try on. I just fell in love and the Chalcedony came home with me! Thanks for letting me share my joy, the photos are taken on my iPhone, doesn't show pretty the stones are.  I am just over the moon [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> View attachment 3127740
> View attachment 3127741
> View attachment 3127742
> View attachment 3127743


Your photos are great!! The slightly violet shade of your chalcedony is so pretty. 
Did you like the holiday pendant?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Isn't today the official release date for the holiday pendant?&#128515;&#128515;
Please share your thoughts...I would love to see photos if anybody has any.


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> Your photos are great!! The slightly violet shade of your chalcedony is so pretty.
> Did you like the holiday pendant?



Thank you TGG! Since my turquoise is WG, my only 2 choices were MOP and Chalcedony so this made it easier to choose. 

I did like the holiday pendant, the official release date is tomorrow so the boutique has them in already. It's not the baby pink I expected, slightly darker and is very pretty with RG chain but I'm not sure it suits me so I didn't ask them to reserve one.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

CATEYES said:


> Hi Sparkles&Bling! Yes I get tired or want to move on from my bags and sometimes jewelry so quickly, hoping I love these little numbers for life. &#128150;
> 
> The vintage sized pendant was out when I first started looking at VCA in 2010. I remember the ads and even their site had a mother and daughter wearing matching sets of hearts, clovers and maybe butterflies. The daughter in sweets and the mother in vintage sized pieces. A few years later when I wanted this carnelian heart, my SA said it was discontinued and if I wanted had to pay retail plus 30% more (just as everyone here describes). I said that's ok, I'll pass lol! Found this necklace on AFF in May by chance and swooped it up. Just got lucky! &#127808;
> 
> You have so many beautiful pieces of jewelry-I think I follow you on insta...same name right? I remember you revealed the vintage and magic bracelet (onyx, mop and grey mop) your DH got you and fell in love! &#128151; Do you find the magic clover dangles and gets in the way or is "bothersome"? I've been wondering for a while....



Hi sweetie, wow you're so lucky to have found the heart pendant in that size! I had no idea it ever existed, I wish they would have kept it around 

Aww thank you so much for your sweet words hun, what is your name on insta? You also have such a beautiful well thought out collection, love it!

In regards to the Magic bracelet, I must admit I absolutely love it! On me the larger Alhambra does not dangle in a bothersome way because I have it sit on the top of my wrist and it fits me a tad snug which is perfect, it does not twirl around on me. I hope that makes sense  I also really love my Lucky bracelet, that one is a little looser on me but it's fine due tot he charms being smaller than the Magic bracelet. They seem to not get in the way.  I highly recommend them, they are such fun pieces to have!


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Natalie j said:


> So I just went into the boutique to see the lucky butterfly MOP pendant again. The holiday pendant is there and It's really pretty but a darker pink than I expected from the pictures I've seen here. I was wearing my 10 motif turquoise WG and chatted with the SA about availability etc... I said I wanted to layer it so she brought out Chaldedony WG and MOP WG for me to try on. I just fell in love and the Chalcedony came home with me! Thanks for letting me share my joy, the photos are taken on my iPhone, doesn't show pretty the stones are.  I am just over the moon [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> View attachment 3127740
> View attachment 3127741
> View attachment 3127742
> View attachment 3127743



So beautiful! Congrats! I love how it changes color in each picture.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sailorstripes said:


> I think Magic Alhambra necklaces are gorgeous. I saw this one a few weeks ago in the window of the NYC boutique and just loved it. It has 16 motifs and the text next to it said it was exclusive to the Fifth Avenue boutique. I love the pave and onyx and white gold!


http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en...0-magic-alhambra-long-necklace-16-motifs.html

98K ouch!


----------



## sailorstripes

ALLinTHEbag said:


> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en...0-magic-alhambra-long-necklace-16-motifs.html
> 
> 98K ouch!


Oh my, is that how much that necklace is? Ouch is right! I will just have to enjoy the picture I took of it. Ha.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sailorstripes said:


> Oh my, is that how much that necklace is? Ouch is right! I will just have to enjoy the picture I took of it. Ha.


I was excited too until I looked online. 
I have the onyx limited edition pendant. I just love the onyx with WG. I think I wear my WG magic pieces more than my YG....


----------



## sailorstripes

Natalie j said:


> So I just went into the boutique to see the lucky butterfly MOP pendant again. The holiday pendant is there and It's really pretty but a darker pink than I expected from the pictures I've seen here. I was wearing my 10 motif turquoise WG and chatted with the SA about availability etc... I said I wanted to layer it so she brought out Chaldedony WG and MOP WG for me to try on. I just fell in love and the Chalcedony came home with me! Thanks for letting me share my joy, the photos are taken on my iPhone, doesn't show pretty the stones are.  I am just over the moon [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> View attachment 3127740
> View attachment 3127741
> View attachment 3127742
> View attachment 3127743


That chalcedony is to die for! So gorgeous. Lucky lady! Love it paired with the turquoise. Congratulations!


----------



## sailorstripes

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I was excited too until I looked online.
> I have the onyx limited edition pendant. I just love the onyx with WG. I think I wear my WG magic pieces more than my YG....


I had never seen the onyx with white gold before so it was hard to leave that window display. It is just a stunning necklace, especially with all that pave paired with the onyx!


----------



## Sparkledolll

lightpinkdaisy said:


> So beautiful! Congrats! I love how it changes color in each picture.





sailorstripes said:


> That chalcedony is to die for! So gorgeous. Lucky lady! Love it paired with the turquoise. Congratulations!



thank you so much! It is really true that you have to try these necklaces on to see which stone suits you. I really wasn't even thinking about Chalcedony until I had it on


----------



## bougainvillier

Natalie j said:


> So I just went into the boutique to see the lucky butterfly MOP pendant again. The holiday pendant is there and It's really pretty but a darker pink than I expected from the pictures I've seen here. I was wearing my 10 motif turquoise WG and chatted with the SA about availability etc... I said I wanted to layer it so she brought out Chaldedony WG and MOP WG for me to try on. I just fell in love and the Chalcedony came home with me! Thanks for letting me share my joy, the photos are taken on my iPhone, doesn't show pretty the stones are.  I am just over the moon [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> View attachment 3127740
> View attachment 3127741
> View attachment 3127742
> View attachment 3127743




Lovely addition! Congratulations!!


----------



## dialv

Natalie j said:


> So I just went into the boutique to see the lucky butterfly MOP pendant again. The holiday pendant is there and It's really pretty but a darker pink than I expected from the pictures I've seen here. I was wearing my 10 motif turquoise WG and chatted with the SA about availability etc... I said I wanted to layer it so she brought out Chaldedony WG and MOP WG for me to try on. I just fell in love and the Chalcedony came home with me! Thanks for letting me share my joy, the photos are taken on my iPhone, doesn't show pretty the stones are.  I am just over the moon [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> View attachment 3127740
> View attachment 3127741
> View attachment 3127742
> View attachment 3127743


So so pretty! Love the Chalcedony. Looks amazing with the turquoise.


----------



## Sparkledolll

bougainvillier said:


> Lovely addition! Congratulations!!





dialv said:


> So so pretty! Love the Chalcedony. Looks amazing with the turquoise.



Thank you so much Ladies! I've been pretty much staring at it all day lol.... Can't wait for the new addition to the sweets, I haven't seen any photos yet and I'm excited already :


----------



## ModaAddict

Natalie j said:


> So I just went into the boutique to see the lucky butterfly MOP pendant again. The holiday pendant is there and It's really pretty but a darker pink than I expected from the pictures I've seen here. I was wearing my 10 motif turquoise WG and chatted with the SA about availability etc... I said I wanted to layer it so she brought out Chaldedony WG and MOP WG for me to try on. I just fell in love and the Chalcedony came home with me! Thanks for letting me share my joy, the photos are taken on my iPhone, doesn't show pretty the stones are.  I am just over the moon [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> View attachment 3127740
> View attachment 3127741
> View attachment 3127742
> View attachment 3127743




It is to die for!! I've been toying with the idea of chalcedony since I have no hope for tuqoiuse, if only they made it in yellow gold </3


----------



## ModaAddict

This is a picture if the holiday pendent my SA sent me. It's really pretty and feminine &#128525;&#128150;


----------



## Sparkledolll

ModaAddict said:


> It is to die for!! I've been toying with the idea of chalcedony since I have no hope for tuqoiuse, if only they made it in yellow gold </3




Thank you! I feel like there is hope for Turquoise we just need to be patient ... Or am I just an eternal optimist [emoji16] 

I am wearing the necklaces today layered with me and ro lotus necklace and Tiffany diamonds by the yard. So happy with Chalcedony!


----------



## Bethc

ModaAddict said:


> This is a picture if the holiday pendent my SA sent me. It's really pretty and feminine [emoji7][emoji178]




Gorgeous!  I can't wait to get mine, but I usually have them lengthen it.

I want to wear it with my pink butterfly pendant.  I can't decide to get it the same length or longer/shorter?  Any thoughts?


----------



## Bethc

Natalie j said:


> So I just went into the boutique to see the lucky butterfly MOP pendant again. The holiday pendant is there and It's really pretty but a darker pink than I expected from the pictures I've seen here. I was wearing my 10 motif turquoise WG and chatted with the SA about availability etc... I said I wanted to layer it so she brought out Chaldedony WG and MOP WG for me to try on. I just fell in love and the Chalcedony came home with me! Thanks for letting me share my joy, the photos are taken on my iPhone, doesn't show pretty the stones are.  I am just over the moon [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> View attachment 3127740
> View attachment 3127741
> View attachment 3127742
> View attachment 3127743




So pretty!!  I love to see all of the mix of the stones!!  Congratulations!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! I feel like there is hope for Turquoise we just need to be patient ... Or am I just an eternal optimist [emoji16]
> 
> I am wearing the necklaces today layered with me and ro lotus necklace and Tiffany diamonds by the yard. So happy with Chalcedony!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128729




Beautiful!


----------



## PennyD2911

Natalie j said:


> So I just went into the boutique to see the lucky butterfly MOP pendant again. The holiday pendant is there and It's really pretty but a darker pink than I expected from the pictures I've seen here. I was wearing my 10 motif turquoise WG and chatted with the SA about availability etc... I said I wanted to layer it so she brought out Chaldedony WG and MOP WG for me to try on. I just fell in love and the Chalcedony came home with me! Thanks for letting me share my joy, the photos are taken on my iPhone, doesn't show pretty the stones are.  I am just over the moon [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> View attachment 3127740
> View attachment 3127741
> View attachment 3127742
> View attachment 3127743




Congrats Natalie! Very pretty!


----------



## Sparkledolll

PennyD2911 said:


> Congrats Natalie! Very pretty!







BBC said:


> Beautiful!







Bethc said:


> So pretty!!  I love to see all of the mix of the stones!!  Congratulations!!




Thank you Ladies! I was inspired by looking at all your pictures on this thread [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## baghagg

ModaAddict said:


> This is a picture if the holiday pendent my SA sent me. It's really pretty and feminine &#128525;&#128150;



Thank you for posting this clear image. .  Does anyone know what the length of this necklace is?


----------



## baghagg

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! I feel like there is hope for Turquoise we just need to be patient ... Or am I just an eternal optimist [emoji16]
> 
> I am wearing the necklaces today layered with me and ro lotus necklace and Tiffany diamonds by the yard. So happy with Chalcedony!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128729



Very beautiful,  congratulations


----------



## birkin10600

Natalie j said:


> So I just went into the boutique to see the lucky butterfly MOP pendant again. The holiday pendant is there and It's really pretty but a darker pink than I expected from the pictures I've seen here. I was wearing my 10 motif turquoise WG and chatted with the SA about availability etc... I said I wanted to layer it so she brought out Chaldedony WG and MOP WG for me to try on. I just fell in love and the Chalcedony came home with me! Thanks for letting me share my joy, the photos are taken on my iPhone, doesn't show pretty the stones are.  I am just over the moon [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> View attachment 3127740
> View attachment 3127741
> View attachment 3127742
> View attachment 3127743



Amazing combo, love the look. Congratulations!


----------



## Sparkledolll

baghagg said:


> Very beautiful,  congratulations







birkin10600 said:


> Amazing combo, love the look. Congratulations!




Thank you so much ladies! I know Chalcedony is not the most popular stone (according to the SA, it's MOP) but I love it [emoji4]


----------



## kewave

CATEYES said:


> He he he!! I've been too busy all week to post so I can hardly wait any longer.  Here are my two new additions......the earrings I saw so many VCA collectors here state they wish they had bought these earrings years ago.  When my SA brought to us, my DH was like "Wow!"  So that was set, he wanted them to go home on my ears.  The bracelet was a nice surprise as I never thought he would go for it since he was sure of the earrings. I included a pic of the necklace I had lengthened-it's a vintage sized carnelian heart.  Now I stare at my wrist throughout the day due to the striations being so gorgeous.  Did we do good?!?!  Sorry but I have to always use watermarks now as some of the items I've posted on TPF have shown up on people's "authentic" items for sale



I melt everytime I see VCA malachite. Congrats on your beautiful acquisitions!


----------



## perleegirl

Natalie j said:


> So I just went into the boutique to see the lucky butterfly MOP pendant again. The holiday pendant is there and It's really pretty but a darker pink than I expected from the pictures I've seen here. I was wearing my 10 motif turquoise WG and chatted with the SA about availability etc... I said I wanted to layer it so she brought out Chaldedony WG and MOP WG for me to try on. I just fell in love and the Chalcedony came home with me! Thanks for letting me share my joy, the photos are taken on my iPhone, doesn't show pretty the stones are.  I am just over the moon [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> View attachment 3127740
> View attachment 3127741
> View attachment 3127742
> View attachment 3127743




Congratulations! I love Chalcedony! It's an understated, elegant neutral! I am contemplating getting a 20 motif. I like that it is a harder stone like onyx, 7 on the Mohs  scale, and is believed to have many healing properties. Chalcedony promises to bring calm, balance, and centeredness to it's holders. Wear in extra good health!


----------



## Sparkledolll

perleegirl said:


> Congratulations! I love Chalcedony! It's an understated, elegant neutral! I am contemplating getting a 20 motif. I like that it is a harder stone like onyx, 7 on the Mohs  scale, and is believed to have many healing properties. Chalcedony promises to bring calm, balance, and centeredness to it's holders. Wear in extra good health!




Wow I love that, Thanks for sharing Perleegirl! 20 motif would be divine! I am still holding out hope for Turquoise otherwise I would get definitely try and get another 10 motif [emoji23]


----------



## perleegirl

Natalie j said:


> Wow I love that, Thanks for sharing Perleegirl! 20 motif would be divine! I am still holding out hope for Turquoise otherwise I would get definitely try and get another 10 motif [emoji23]



Yep! I am on an artificial list for turquoise, and that is why I haven't given in yet on purchasing the Chalcedony.


----------



## Sparkledolll

perleegirl said:


> Yep! I am on an artificial list for turquoise, and that is why I haven't given in yet on purchasing the Chalcedony.




Lol.... great minds! I am planning my next purchase around Christmas after the new sweets pieces come out. [emoji6]


----------



## Bethc

I just wanted to share, I Just picked up my pendant, here it is with my butterfly [emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## cece1

Bethc said:


> I just wanted to share, I Just picked up my pendant, here it is with my butterfly [emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 3129129




Soooo beautiful together!!


----------



## baghagg

Bethc said:


> I just wanted to share, I Just picked up my pendant, here it is with my butterfly [emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 3129129




Very lovely, congratulations!  Ps. How long is the chain?


----------



## Bethc

baghagg said:


> Very lovely, congratulations!  Ps. How long is the chain?




It's usually 16" or 17"? I had to leave mine to make it an inch longer.


----------



## birkin10600

Bethc said:


> I just wanted to share, I Just picked up my pendant, here it is with my butterfly [emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 3129129



Beautiful! Great combo. We'll be twinsies on the holiday pendant. Congratulations.


----------



## CATEYES

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi sweetie, wow you're so lucky to have found the heart pendant in that size! I had no idea it ever existed, I wish they would have kept it around
> 
> Aww thank you so much for your sweet words hun, what is your name on insta? You also have such a beautiful well thought out collection, love it!
> 
> In regards to the Magic bracelet, I must admit I absolutely love it! On me the larger Alhambra does not dangle in a bothersome way because I have it sit on the top of my wrist and it fits me a tad snug which is perfect, it does not twirl around on me. I hope that makes sense  I also really love my Lucky bracelet, that one is a little looser on me but it's fine due tot he charms being smaller than the Magic bracelet. They seem to not get in the way.  I highly recommend them, they are such fun pieces to have!



Sorry took me over a day to reply-the kids have taken over! My name is greencateyesblue on insta. I haven't posted anything but I follow several people. 

Good to know about the magic bracelet, sounds like if we get it to fit our wrist more than maybe we normally do (without being uncomfortable), the bracelet won't clang around and fall under our wrist a lot. I saw someone here once posted a pic of them trying the bracelet on at the store. They connected it to their 10 motif (I believe) and made it a necklace. It was gorgeous that way as well! I'm pretty sure I've seen Wendy Williams wear this bracelet, as well as Sofia Vergara but in all mop. But theirs is always on the underside of their wrist. 

You have the lucky bracelet that has malachite leaves and carnelian hearts, mop clovers and tigers eye....butterflies I believe? It clicked when I read your words-the heart necklace you asked me about was part of the lucky line, same as the bracelet I described! &#127808;&#10084;&#65039;&#128160;


----------



## CATEYES

Bethc said:


> I just wanted to share, I Just picked up my pendant, here it is with my butterfly [emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 3129129



So pretty, especially layered Beth!!!!&#128157;


----------



## CATEYES

kewave said:


> I melt everytime I see VCA malachite. Congrats on your beautiful acquisitions!



Thank you kewave! I love looking down at it-I used to come on TPF when I had time and look at others malachite. I had to keep imagining one day that could be mine too, and it finally was! &#128513; Dream (in my case pray &#128591;&#127996 big! &#128173;


----------



## CATEYES

Natalie j said:


> So I just went into the boutique to see the lucky butterfly MOP pendant again. The holiday pendant is there and It's really pretty but a darker pink than I expected from the pictures I've seen here. I was wearing my 10 motif turquoise WG and chatted with the SA about availability etc... I said I wanted to layer it so she brought out Chaldedony WG and MOP WG for me to try on. I just fell in love and the Chalcedony came home with me! Thanks for letting me share my joy, the photos are taken on my iPhone, doesn't show pretty the stones are.  I am just over the moon [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> View attachment 3127740
> View attachment 3127741
> View attachment 3127742
> View attachment 3127743



Oh goodness! The purple hue of this necklace is like none I've ever seen and is gorgeous &#128156;&#128156;Natalie!! Nice find! I wish VCA would make it in yg or of for those of us that collect that combo&#128533;


----------



## CATEYES

texasgirliegirl said:


> I think you should wait until you find them in the vintage size before you let these go.
> The vintage pave earrings have never presented any issues for me. It's nice that Neimans is ordering a new pair for you. They probably just need adjusting but it's likely faster just to order in a new pair.



Thank you for your opinion TGG! &#128537;Yes I believe they ordered me another pair for the reason you stated. I already had to return two Chanel handbags due to quality issues and they were both brand new from the stockroom. (Same bag, tried twice then gave up). So I think my SA doesn't want me to be upset with this purchase not working out as well. I decided to consign the earrings only because even if I can't find the vintage size, as they are just too small. It's almost like the shrinking diamond syndrome &#128514;


----------



## sammix3

Bethc said:


> I just wanted to share, I Just picked up my pendant, here it is with my butterfly [emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 3129129




Omg this is gorgeous!! Congrats and wear them in good health!  I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## chaneljewel

Love the chalcedony necklace!   Beautiful!!


----------



## leechiyong

Bethc said:


> I just wanted to share, I Just picked up my pendant, here it is with my butterfly [emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 3129129



Beautiful pairing!  Congrats!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

CATEYES said:


> Thank you for your opinion TGG! &#128537;Yes I believe they ordered me another pair for the reason you stated. I already had to return two Chanel handbags due to quality issues and they were both brand new from the stockroom. (Same bag, tried twice then gave up). So I think my SA doesn't want me to be upset with this purchase not working out as well. I decided to consign the earrings only because even if I can't find the vintage size, as they are just too small. It's almost like the shrinking diamond syndrome &#128514;



I totally understand. Somebody is going to be thrilled to find your sweets!!


----------



## kimber418

CATEYES said:


> I love looking at all of your pics so very much, so I'm going to share an updated photo of my VCA family. Not the best photo but I quickly wanted to show you all what I've acquired.  I am already planning my next purchases!  I'm actually going to consign my turquoise sweets because after trying on the vintage size, these are so small I can barely see them!  Lol!





Cateyes,  Congrats on your new pieces.  I love all your choices especially your new Pave Vintage earrings.  I also have them and they are so fun to wear.   Your VCA collection is beautiful.


----------



## kimber418

Natalie j said:


> So I just went into the boutique to see the lucky butterfly MOP pendant again. The holiday pendant is there and It's really pretty but a darker pink than I expected from the pictures I've seen here. I was wearing my 10 motif turquoise WG and chatted with the SA about availability etc... I said I wanted to layer it so she brought out Chaldedony WG and MOP WG for me to try on. I just fell in love and the Chalcedony came home with me! Thanks for letting me share my joy, the photos are taken on my iPhone, doesn't show pretty the stones are.  I am just over the moon [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> View attachment 3127740
> View attachment 3127741
> View attachment 3127742
> View attachment 3127743


So beautiful Natalie!  Congrats on your WG Chalcedony!  It is beyond beautiful!


----------



## ModaAddict

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! I feel like there is hope for Turquoise we just need to be patient ... Or am I just an eternal optimist [emoji16]
> 
> I am wearing the necklaces today layered with me and ro lotus necklace and Tiffany diamonds by the yard. So happy with Chalcedony!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128729




The layering *.*

I'm just going to wait a little while longer, my heart won't let me give up yet </3


----------



## ModaAddict

Bethc said:


> Gorgeous!  I can't wait to get mine, but I usually have them lengthen it.
> 
> I want to wear it with my pink butterfly pendant.  I can't decide to get it the same length or longer/shorter?  Any thoughts?




Sorry to replay late  but I saw a picture of the layering! If I was in your shoes I would have done exactly the same, it's absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## CATEYES

texasgirliegirl said:


> I totally understand. Somebody is going to be thrilled to find your sweets!!



I hope so&#9786;&#65039; They are a special little pair of earrings!


----------



## CATEYES

kimber418 said:


> Cateyes,  Congrats on your new pieces.  I love all your choices especially your new Pave Vintage earrings.  I also have them and they are so fun to wear.   Your VCA collection is beautiful.



Thanks so much for the kind compliment kimber! I still remember your 20 motif in malachite you posted on St. Patrick's Day and how beautiful it is&#128154; &#127808;


----------



## Sparkledolll

CATEYES said:


> Oh goodness! The purple hue of this necklace is like none I've ever seen and is gorgeous [emoji171][emoji171]Natalie!! Nice find! I wish VCA would make it in yg or of for those of us that collect that combo[emoji53]







chaneljewel said:


> Love the chalcedony necklace!   Beautiful!!







kimber418 said:


> So beautiful Natalie!  Congrats on your WG Chalcedony!  It is beyond beautiful!








ModaAddict said:


> The layering *.*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going to wait a little while longer, my heart won't let me give up yet </3




Thank you so much for your comments Ladies! I love that we can share here without being judged.... and no one else would understand my obsession with Turquoise lol...


----------



## Hobbiezm

Hi ladies- was offered by my dear SA a pair of breast cancer limited addition MOP rose gold earrings- does anyone have a pair? I'm going to try them with the holiday pendent and hopefully they play well together [emoji1]


----------



## HADASSA

Hobbiezm said:


> Hi ladies- was offered by my dear SA a pair of breast cancer limited addition MOP rose gold earrings- does anyone have a pair? I'm going to try them with the holiday pendent and hopefully they play well together [emoji1]



I am sure they will  Didn't know those were still available. Don't have them though.


----------



## Hobbiezm

HADASSA said:


> I am sure they will  Didn't know those were still available. Don't have them though.




He mentioned they are limited item and one pair were located in another city so they will arrive by Friday. Honestly- I know the items are expensive and Iam still conflicted about getting limited release items or the yellow MOP since they will always stand the test of time.

I like rose gold and he is kind enough to tell me that I can return these items wout a problem. I can't wait to see them IRL Friday!!!


----------



## HADASSA

Hobbiezm said:


> He mentioned they are limited item and one pair were located in another city so they will arrive by Friday. Honestly- I know the items are expensive and Iam still conflicted about getting limited release items or the yellow MOP since they will always stand the test of time.
> 
> I like rose gold and he is kind enough to tell me that I can return these items wout a problem. I can't wait to see them IRL Friday!!!



If the MOP has more pink in the iridescence, it will go nicely with the Rose Gold


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hobbiezm said:


> Hi ladies- was offered by my dear SA a pair of breast cancer limited addition MOP rose gold earrings- does anyone have a pair? I'm going to try them with the holiday pendent and hopefully they play well together [emoji1]



I'm surprised these are still around. My daughter has the pendant. I think the earrings will look beautiful with the new pendant. The pg is not that noticeably different from the yg so you can pair the earrings with other vintage Alhambra pieces down the road and should be fine.


----------



## pedsdds

Hobbiezm said:


> Hi ladies- was offered by my dear SA a pair of breast cancer limited addition MOP rose gold earrings- does anyone have a pair? I'm going to try them with the holiday pendent and hopefully they play well together [emoji1]




I have these earrings and love them! I had the same thoughts about rose vs yellow gold but they are honestly very close in color. I think it would pair beautifully with the holiday pendant [emoji178]


----------



## sammix3

Hobbiezm said:


> Hi ladies- was offered by my dear SA a pair of breast cancer limited addition MOP rose gold earrings- does anyone have a pair? I'm going to try them with the holiday pendent and hopefully they play well together [emoji1]




They sound lovely!  Do you have a pic of those?


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> He he he!! I've been too busy all week to post so I can hardly wait any longer.  Here are my two new additions......the earrings I saw so many VCA collectors here state they wish they had bought these earrings years ago.  When my SA brought to us, my DH was like "Wow!"  So that was set, he wanted them to go home on my ears.  The bracelet was a nice surprise as I never thought he would go for it since he was sure of the earrings. I included a pic of the necklace I had lengthened-it's a vintage sized carnelian heart.  Now I stare at my wrist throughout the day due to the striations being so gorgeous.  Did we do good?!?!  Sorry but I have to always use watermarks now as some of the items I've posted on TPF have shown up on people's "authentic" items for sale





CATEYES said:


> I love looking at all of your pics so very much, so I'm going to share an updated photo of my VCA family. Not the best photo but I quickly wanted to show you all what I've acquired.  I am already planning my next purchases!  I'm actually going to consign my turquoise sweets because after trying on the vintage size, these are so small I can barely see them!  Lol!



Never too late?????
Congrats CATYES!!!  Your collection looks great!!!  Your post really makes me want page earrings in YG


----------



## einseine

Natalie j said:


> So I just went into the boutique to see the lucky butterfly MOP pendant again. The holiday pendant is there and It's really pretty but a darker pink than I expected from the pictures I've seen here. I was wearing my 10 motif turquoise WG and chatted with the SA about availability etc... I said I wanted to layer it so she brought out Chaldedony WG and MOP WG for me to try on. I just fell in love and the Chalcedony came home with me! Thanks for letting me share my joy, the photos are taken on my iPhone, doesn't show pretty the stones are.  I am just over the moon [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> View attachment 3127740
> View attachment 3127741
> View attachment 3127742
> View attachment 3127743



Congrats Natalie!!!  Yes, the color is really nice!


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> Never too late?????
> Congrats CATYES!!!  Your collection looks great!!!  Your post really makes me want page earrings in YG



You should get them next! &#128526; Iove your entire jewelry collection! I remember your vintage pave earrings in white gold and are super glam!


----------



## chaneljewel

Bethc said:


> I just wanted to share, I Just picked up my pendant, here it is with my butterfly [emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 3129129



The picture doesn't do the pink pendant justice.  I received mine today and was wowed by its beauty!  The pink and rose gold...oh my!   My SA said the pendant sold out in 24 hours.  That might be at NM, but the list of those who want to purchase the necklace is long. I'm so happy that I decided to get this necklace!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I've heard that some of the VCA boutiques will receive a second shipment of holiday pendants. Great news for those who were not on a list. Some of the boutiques haven't received their first shipments yet. 
Hope to see more reveals &#128522; soon.


----------



## Hobbiezm

Is it normal to sell limited holiday pendent online? It's currently listed on their website with price


----------



## kath00

Got it today!  Soooo gorgeous.  Just the right shade of pink and against the rose gold, it looks stunning.


----------



## birkin10600

kath00 said:


> Got it today!  Soooo gorgeous.  Just the right shade of pink and against the rose gold, it looks stunning.



So pretty! Waiting for mine. Congrats!


----------



## sammix3

Does anyone know how many holiday pendants are made worldwide?


----------



## PennyD2911

kath00 said:


> Got it today!  Soooo gorgeous.  Just the right shade of pink and against the rose gold, it looks stunning.




Beautiful K!


----------



## Kfoorya2

Love everyone's photos of the pink holiday pendant [emoji175] 

So sad that I couldn't get the holiday pendant yet. Sold out in the nearest location at NM


----------



## Bethc

kath00 said:


> Got it today!  Soooo gorgeous.  Just the right shade of pink and against the rose gold, it looks stunning.




So pretty!!


----------



## Bethc

sammix3 said:


> Does anyone know how many holiday pendants are made worldwide?


 

I believe the NY store received about 200 of them?  As others have said, they may receive another shipment, so if you want one, it would be best to put your name on a WL.


----------



## Bethc

Mistake, trying to multi quota


----------



## Bethc

cece1 said:


> Soooo beautiful together!!







baghagg said:


> Very lovely, congratulations!  Ps. How long is the chain?







birkin10600 said:


> Beautiful! Great combo. We'll be twinsies on the holiday pendant. Congratulations.







CATEYES said:


> So pretty, especially layered Beth!!!![emoji307]







sammix3 said:


> Omg this is gorgeous!! Congrats and wear them in good health!  I can't wait to get mine.







leechiyong said:


> Beautiful pairing!  Congrats!







ModaAddict said:


> Sorry to replay late  but I saw a picture of the layering! If I was in your shoes I would have done exactly the same, it's absolutely gorgeous!!




Thank you all so much!! [emoji120]&#127995; This was a quick pic before they took it away to be lengthened.  I can't wait to wear it!! [emoji178]

Who else got one or is planning on getting one?


----------



## leechiyong

kath00 said:


> Got it today!  Soooo gorgeous.  Just the right shade of pink and against the rose gold, it looks stunning.



Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kath00 said:


> Got it today!  Soooo gorgeous.  Just the right shade of pink and against the rose gold, it looks stunning.



Very pretty.


----------



## valnsw

kath00 said:


> Got it today!  Soooo gorgeous.  Just the right shade of pink and against the rose gold, it looks stunning.



That's really pretty! Congrats!


----------



## valnsw

kath00 said:


> Got it today!  Soooo gorgeous.  Just the right shade of pink and against the rose gold, it looks stunning.





Bethc said:


> I just wanted to share, I Just picked up my pendant, here it is with my butterfly [emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 3129129



Lovely! Very nicely layered with the pink butterfly


----------



## sammix3

Bethc said:


> Thank you all so much!! [emoji120]&#127995; This was a quick pic before they took it away to be lengthened.  I can't wait to wear it!! [emoji178]
> 
> Who else got one or is planning on getting one?




I got one and wearing her today!  How many inches are you getting it extended?


----------



## sammix3

Here's mine along with my new LE J12.  They're the perfect duo!  The coloring is showing up a little lighter but it looks like kath00's pic in person


----------



## VCAforever

Bethc said:


> Thank you all so much!! [emoji120]&#127995; This was a quick pic before they took it away to be lengthened.  I can't wait to wear it!! [emoji178]
> 
> Who else got one or is planning on getting one?


I got mine today! Though the lighting in the store was so bright I couldn't take a proper pic of the motif to show off the gorgeous pink. I'm having mine engraved so didn't get to bring it home with me today. Hopefully I will get it back within 2 wks, can't wait to wear it!

I bought mines from Harrods, they did confirm that they will receive another shipment/ batch, however, this will only be to fill the order requests, and not clear as to whether they are taking anymore new orders?


----------



## Hobbiezm

kath00 said:


> Got it today!  Soooo gorgeous.  Just the right shade of pink and against the rose gold, it looks stunning.




So beautiful! I can't wait to see it - heading to the store now [emoji1]


----------



## Lucynancy

sammix3 said:


> Does anyone know how many holiday pendants are made worldwide?



Good question. I'm curious to know too...
Anyone has any idea how many pieces?


----------



## sammix3

Does anyone have a pic for size comparison between the holiday pendant vs sweets pendant vs regular Alhambra pendant?


----------



## PennyD2911

sammix3 said:


> Does anyone have a pic for size comparison between the holiday pendant vs sweets pendant vs regular Alhambra pendant?




The LE Holiday is the Vintage Pendant with the addition of the small diamond and marketed as a LE piece.  So there is no size difference between those two. The Sweet Alhambra is much smaller and I'm sure someone will be able to post a pic comparing the two sizes for you.


----------



## sammix3

PennyD2911 said:


> The LE Holiday is the Vintage Pendant with the addition of the small diamond and marketed as a LE piece.  So there is no size difference between those two. The Sweet Alhambra is much smaller and I'm sure someone will be able to post a pic comparing the two sizes for you.




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## dialv

sammix3 said:


> Here's mine along with my new LE J12.  They're the perfect duo!  The coloring is showing up a little lighter but it looks like kath00's pic in person
> 
> View attachment 3130934


Love your J12, the 2 pinks look amazing together.


----------



## Hobbiezm

Hi ladies- first thank you all for your help and advice. Introducing my first ever VCA pieces holiday pendant and breast cancer MOP earrings  ( all in rose gold)







Thanks for letting me share [emoji18]


----------



## CATEYES

Hobbiezm said:


> Hi ladies- first thank you all for your help and advice. Introducing my first ever VCA pieces holiday pendant and breast cancer MOP earrings  ( all in rose gold)
> 
> View attachment 3131413
> View attachment 3131414
> View attachment 3131415
> View attachment 3131416
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji18]



Lovely set you aquired Hobbiezm!!! Both look perfect against your skin tone-congrats!


----------



## ShyShy

A bit late to the show, but WOW! They look good together!  I have never been a green person but my heart keeps skipping a beat whenever I see malachite pieces on here. Well done!  you did well.



CATEYES said:


> He he he!! I've been too busy all week to post so I can hardly wait any longer.  Here are my two new additions......the earrings I saw so many VCA collectors here state they wish they had bought these earrings years ago.  When my SA brought to us, my DH was like "Wow!"  So that was set, he wanted them to go home on my ears.  The bracelet was a nice surprise as I never thought he would go for it since he was sure of the earrings. I included a pic of the necklace I had lengthened-it's a vintage sized carnelian heart.  Now I stare at my wrist throughout the day due to the striations being so gorgeous.  Did we do good?!?!  Sorry but I have to always use watermarks now as some of the items I've posted on TPF have shown up on people's "authentic" items for sale


----------



## birkin10600

Hobbiezm said:


> Hi ladies- first thank you all for your help and advice. Introducing my first ever VCA pieces holiday pendant and breast cancer MOP earrings  ( all in rose gold)
> 
> View attachment 3131413
> View attachment 3131414
> View attachment 3131415
> View attachment 3131416
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji18]



Wow! Love everything I see here! Stunning pieces,  looks great on you!


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> You should get them next! &#128526; Iove your entire jewelry collection! I remember your vintage pave earrings in white gold and are super glam!



I wish I had pave earrings in PG instead of solid PG ones.  I know they don't exist, but after getting my wg pave earrings, I find solid PG ones too plain...I don't wear them much.  I wear sweets most every day.  I really want pave earrings in YG (or PG if available).  But, my next purchase would not be from VCA.


----------



## einseine

Hobbiezm said:


> Hi ladies- first thank you all for your help and advice. Introducing my first ever VCA pieces holiday pendant and breast cancer MOP earrings  ( all in rose gold)
> 
> View attachment 3131413
> View attachment 3131414
> View attachment 3131415
> View attachment 3131416
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji18]





sammix3 said:


> Here's mine along with my new LE J12.  They're the perfect duo!  The coloring is showing up a little lighter but it looks like kath00's pic in person
> 
> View attachment 3130934





kath00 said:


> Got it today!  Soooo gorgeous.  Just the right shade of pink and against the rose gold, it looks stunning.





Bethc said:


> I just wanted to share, I Just picked up my pendant, here it is with my butterfly [emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 3129129



Congratulations!:
So pretty


----------



## CATEYES

ShyShy said:


> A bit late to the show, but WOW! They look good together!  I have never been a green person but my heart keeps skipping a beat whenever I see malachite pieces on here. Well done!  you did well.



Thanks ShyShy! It is quite lovely-love the variation of the shades of green because of the striations of malachite.&#128525;&#128154;


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> I wish I had pave earrings in PG instead of solid PG ones.  I know they don't exist, but after getting my wg pave earrings, I find solid PG ones too plain...I don't wear them much.  I wear sweets most every day.  I really want pave earrings in YG (or PG if available).  But, my next purchase would not be from VCA.



Maybe let the solid pg go if they aren't being worn and you don't see that changing. Yes the pave would be amazing in pg! After wearing these pave and trying on other vintage sized earrings, I found my sweets too small and am consigning them. Hard decision but just not going to get wear out of them so the $ can go towards another item that will be loved! &#10084;&#65039;

What's your next non VCA piece your eyeing?!


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> Maybe let the solid pg go if they aren't being worn and you don't see that changing. Yes the pave would be amazing in pg! After wearing these pave and trying on other vintage sized earrings, I found my sweets too small and am consigning them. Hard decision but just not going to get wear out of them so the $ can go towards another item that will be loved! &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> What's your next non VCA piece your eyeing?!



Your sweets in turquoise??  No, I don't think so!  The sweets are small, but the color stands out, I think.  People say they love the sweets on me, including my husband, and what's more, the sweets are comfortable!  But, I may let the solid one go...

My next piece is...emerald cut diamond e-ring.  Not so soon, but I have started seeing them!


----------



## Notorious Pink

einseine said:


> Your sweets in turquoise??  No, I don't think so!  The sweets are small, but the color stands out, I think.  People say they love the sweets on me, including my husband, and what's more, the sweets are comfortable!  But, I may let the solid one go...
> 
> 
> 
> My next piece is...emerald cut diamond e-ring.  Not so soon, but I have started seeing them!




Sounds wonderful!!! If you want pave pg, you *could* order them.....[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## ModaAddict

einseine said:


> I wish I had pave earrings in PG instead of solid PG ones.  I know they don't exist, but after getting my wg pave earrings, I find solid PG ones too plain...I don't wear them much.  I wear sweets most every day.  I really want pave earrings in YG (or PG if available).  But, my next purchase would not be from VCA.




Wait for the new sweet line. They have pave sweets! I'm not sure if the earings are pave too. You could let go of your pg solids and get a pair of sweets since you like them so much


----------



## ModaAddict

Hobbiezm said:


> Hi ladies- first thank you all for your help and advice. Introducing my first ever VCA pieces holiday pendant and breast cancer MOP earrings  ( all in rose gold)
> 
> View attachment 3131413
> View attachment 3131414
> View attachment 3131415
> View attachment 3131416
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji18]




They look so so prefect together!!!! Congratulations Hobbiezm &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## VCAforever

Hobbiezm said:


> Hi ladies- first thank you all for your help and advice. Introducing my first ever VCA pieces holiday pendant and breast cancer MOP earrings  ( all in rose gold)
> 
> View attachment 3131413
> View attachment 3131414
> View attachment 3131415
> View attachment 3131416
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji18]


Beautiful match, and look gorgeous against your skin tone! I can't wait to wear my LE pendant, I too wish that they made earrings in pg mop in the sweet/vintage size. You are so lucky, enjoy wearing them and thanks for sharing


----------



## ChristinaVCA

Kfoorya2 said:


> Love everyone's photos of the pink holiday pendant [emoji175]
> 
> So sad that I couldn't get the holiday pendant yet. Sold out in the nearest location at NM


 Hi there, are you still interested in getting the holiday pendant? I maybe able to get one for you


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ModaAddict said:


> Wait for the new sweet line. They have pave sweets! I'm not sure if the earings are pave too. You could let go of your pg solids and get a pair of sweets since you like them so much



The sweets will only be offered in plain pink gold and pave white gold.


----------



## ModaAddict

texasgirliegirl said:


> The sweets will only be offered in plain pink gold and pave white gold.



No yellow gold?


----------



## ChaneLisette

I finally received my holiday pendant. Mine is a light pink. Here is is next to my rose confetti wallet and another pic with all my pendants and my sweet earrings.


----------



## ChaneLisette

Family pic


----------



## HeidiDavis

ChaneLisette said:


> Family pic




Beautiful!  Your collection is just perfect!!! xoxo


----------



## Junkenpo

ChaneLisette said:


> Family pic



These are so great!  I love your variety!


----------



## leechiyong

ChaneLisette said:


> Family pic


Beautiful!


----------



## veroliz

ChaneLisette said:


> Family pic




What a beautiful family! Love the holiday pendant!!


----------



## Bethc

ChaneLisette said:


> Family pic




What a great family!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ChaneLisette said:


> Family pic



Lovely family


----------



## birkin10600

ChaneLisette said:


> Family pic


I love your VCA family!


----------



## kimber418

Hi ladies~texasgirliegirl has asked me to post her brand new 3 motif Magic Alhambra earrings.  They are so gorgeous!


----------



## pazt

kimber418 said:


> Hi ladies~texasgirliegirl has asked me to post her brand new 3 motif Magic Alhambra earrings.  They are so gorgeous!




Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ChaneLisette said:


> Family pic




Love your family! Congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

kimber418 said:


> Hi ladies~texasgirliegirl has asked me to post her brand new 3 motif Magic Alhambra earrings.  They are so gorgeous!




Lovely.


----------



## Junkenpo

kimber418 said:


> Hi ladies~texasgirliegirl has asked me to post her brand new 3 motif Magic Alhambra earrings.  They are so gorgeous!



Gorgeous!  I'm super envious!  

I've always loved the complementary colors in the 3 motif.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thanks to Kim for posting for me. They were a birthday present from my husband&#128149;. I have always loved these earrings. The beauty of gray mother of pearl is difficult to capture. 
Thank you for the sweet compliments. These are very different from anything that I have.


----------



## birkin10600

kimber418 said:


> Hi ladies~texasgirliegirl has asked me to post her brand new 3 motif Magic Alhambra earrings.  They are so gorgeous!



I am speechless!  STUNNING!


----------



## ChaneLisette

Junkenpo said:


> These are so great!  I love your variety!





leechiyong said:


> Beautiful!





veroliz said:


> What a beautiful family! Love the holiday pendant!!





Bethc said:


> What a great family!!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Lovely family





birkin10600 said:


> I love your VCA family!



Thank you all for your sweet comments!


----------



## ChaneLisette

Kat.Lee said:


> Love your family! Congrats.



Thank you so much!


----------



## ChaneLisette

kimber418 said:


> Hi ladies~texasgirliegirl has asked me to post her brand new 3 motif Magic Alhambra earrings.  They are so gorgeous!



Very beautiful! Congrats TGG!


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thanks to Kim for posting for me. They were a birthday present from my husband[emoji177]. I have always loved these earrings. The beauty of gray mother of pearl is difficult to capture.
> 
> Thank you for the sweet compliments. These are very different from anything that I have.




They are gorgeous!!! Enjoy! [emoji254]


----------



## CATEYES

kimber418 said:


> Hi ladies~texasgirliegirl has asked me to post her brand new 3 motif Magic Alhambra earrings.  They are so gorgeous!



OMG amazing TGG! You have such an enviable VCA earring collection!!


----------



## CATEYES

ChaneLisette said:


> Family pic



Such a cute and colorful VCA family ChanelLisette!! Thanks for sharing. &#10084;&#65039;&#128151;&#128156;&#128155;&#128154;&#128153;


----------



## kimber418

ChaneLisette said:


> Family pic


ChaneLisette~Congrats on your beautiful holiday pendant.  I love this photo of your
family!   They are all great choices!


----------



## HADASSA

kimber418 said:


> Hi ladies~texasgirliegirl has asked me to post her brand new 3 motif Magic Alhambra earrings.  They are so gorgeous!



Gorgeous   Great addition to your growing earring collection. That means you are not done yet


----------



## HADASSA

ChaneLisette said:


> Family pic



"Sweet" and diverse collection. Love


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Gorgeous   Great addition to your growing earring collection. That means you are not done yet



I am so DONE!!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thanks to Kim for posting for me. They were a birthday present from my husband[emoji177]. I have always loved these earrings. The beauty of gray mother of pearl is difficult to capture.
> 
> Thank you for the sweet compliments. These are very different from anything that I have.




Congratulations!


----------



## valnsw

kath00 said:


> Got it today!  Soooo gorgeous.  Just the right shade of pink and against the rose gold, it looks stunning.





sammix3 said:


> Here's mine along with my new LE J12.  They're the perfect duo!  The coloring is showing up a little lighter but it looks like kath00's pic in person
> 
> View attachment 3130934





Hobbiezm said:


> Hi ladies- first thank you all for your help and advice. Introducing my first ever VCA pieces holiday pendant and breast cancer MOP earrings  ( all in rose gold)
> 
> View attachment 3131413
> View attachment 3131414
> View attachment 3131415
> View attachment 3131416
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji18]





ChaneLisette said:


> I finally received my holiday pendant. Mine is a light pink. Here is is next to my rose confetti wallet and another pic with all my pendants and my sweet earrings.



Congrats to all the ladies who have gotten the LE pendant!  I see different shades of pink which means this could make decision more difficult if I decide to get. 



ChaneLisette said:


> Family pic



Love your family pic! It's like opening a box of candies!


----------



## valnsw

kimber418 said:


> Hi ladies~texasgirliegirl has asked me to post her brand new 3 motif Magic Alhambra earrings.  They are so gorgeous!



To TGG: Congrats! U are on a roll for earrings this year.
Will we see more coming for the rest of the year?


----------



## chaneljewel

Love the earrings TGG!!

And the pendant is beyond gorgeous chanelisette!


----------



## Metrowestmama

texasgirliegirl said:


> The sweets will only be offered in plain pink gold and pave white gold.





ModaAddict said:


> No yellow gold?



At least for once they are offering something new for WG users. There hasn't even been a holiday pendant in WG in some time. But wish they would have plain white gold options. The diamond prices kill me.


----------



## Suzie

Metrowestmama said:


> At least for once they are offering something new for WG users. There hasn't even been a holiday pendant in WG in some time. But wish they would have plain white gold options. The diamond prices kill me.



Yes, I agree, I can't afford the pave options, I just don't understand why they don't offer everything in all metals.


----------



## einseine

BBC said:


> Sounds wonderful!!! If you want pave pg, you *could* order them.....[emoji5]&#65039;



And pay 30% more??  Hmmm... If I don't purchase EC diamond ring, I might consider that.



ModaAddict said:


> Wait for the new sweet line. They have pave sweets! I'm not sure if the earings are pave too. You could let go of your pg solids and get a pair of sweets since you like them so much



Unfortunately, pave sweets are only in WG.  Either in YG or PG would be very beautiful!!!  They should make every design in all colors!!!


----------



## einseine

kimber418 said:


> Hi ladies~texasgirliegirl has asked me to post her brand new 3 motif Magic Alhambra earrings.  They are so gorgeous!



I knew it!!!
You look very beautiful with any earrings!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> To TGG: Congrats! U are on a roll for earrings this year.
> Will we see more coming for the rest of the year?



Thank you so much &#9786;&#65039;
This is it. I have completed my wish list for VCA earrings.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> I knew it!!!
> You look very beautiful with any earrings!



Thank you sweet Einseine &#127800;.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Congratulations!



Thanks, Penny!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pazt said:


> Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you Patz!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Junkenpo said:


> Gorgeous!  I'm super envious!
> 
> I've always loved the complementary colors in the 3 motif.



Thank you, Junkenpo. I know that we are twins on the large gold frivole earrings. These always seemed impractical ( yet I have always  loved them). For me, these will be special occasion earrings....and it was fun to end my VCA earring collection on a glamorous note. &#128521;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely.



Thank you &#127808;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

CATEYES said:


> OMG amazing TGG! You have such an enviable VCA earring collection!!



Thanks, Cateyes!! 
I've really concentrated on earrings for the past couple of years because after collecting necklaces, I realized that I enjoy earrings more.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

birkin10600 said:


> I am speechless!  STUNNING!



You are so sweet. Thank you &#127800;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> They are gorgeous!!! Enjoy! [emoji254]



Thanks, BBC! These would look great on you &#127800;


----------



## 123Isabella

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thanks to Kim for posting for me. They were a birthday present from my husband&#128149;. I have always loved these earrings. The beauty of gray mother of pearl is difficult to capture.
> Thank you for the sweet compliments. These are very different from anything that I have.


Beautiful choice -- they look stunning on you, as does everything!!!
Enjoy them in much health and happiness!!
ps Happy Belated Birthday artyhat:


----------



## HeidiDavis

kimber418 said:


> Hi ladies~texasgirliegirl has asked me to post her brand new 3 motif Magic Alhambra earrings.  They are so gorgeous!


 
Gorgeous!  Your collection of VCA earrings is phenomenal!!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thanks to Kim for posting for me. They were a birthday present from my husband[emoji177]. I have always loved these earrings. The beauty of gray mother of pearl is difficult to capture.
> 
> Thank you for the sweet compliments. These are very different from anything that I have.




What a lovely gift! Beautiful earrings, happy birthday to you [emoji2]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HeidiDavis said:


> Gorgeous!  Your collection of VCA earrings is phenomenal!!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> What a lovely gift! Beautiful earrings, happy birthday to you [emoji2]



Thanks, Natalie!


----------



## pedsdds

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thanks to Kim for posting for me. They were a birthday present from my husband[emoji177]. I have always loved these earrings. The beauty of gray mother of pearl is difficult to capture.
> 
> Thank you for the sweet compliments. These are very different from anything that I have.




what a sweet husband you have! they really compliment your existing collection and they look so beautiful on you! happy birthday [emoji512][emoji323]


----------



## ModaAddict

ChaneLisette said:


> Family pic




Your collection is beyond versatile and gorgeous &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## ModaAddict

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thanks to Kim for posting for me. They were a birthday present from my husband&#128149;. I have always loved these earrings. The beauty of gray mother of pearl is difficult to capture.
> Thank you for the sweet compliments. These are very different from anything that I have.




Happy belated birthday! DH did well, only the best for the best &#128150; congratulations on completing your collection, can't wait to see your new obsession;p


----------



## BHmommy

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thanks to Kim for posting for me. They were a birthday present from my husband[emoji177]. I have always loved these earrings. The beauty of gray mother of pearl is difficult to capture.
> 
> Thank you for the sweet compliments. These are very different from anything that I have.




The earrings look great on you!  I love gray MOP too [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## **Chanel**

kimber418 said:


> Hi ladies~texasgirliegirl has asked me to post her brand new 3 motif Magic Alhambra earrings.  They are so gorgeous!



These are so beautiful .
Love the grey MOP.


----------



## **Chanel**

ChaneLisette said:


> Family pic



Beautiful collection!
I am tempted to order the holiday pendant too, but I am afraid it might be too pink for me.
I love the color on the VCA website, but IRL it seems to be a darker shade of pink than shown on the website.


----------



## perleegirl

kimber418 said:


> Hi ladies~texasgirliegirl has asked me to post her brand new 3 motif Magic Alhambra earrings.  They are so gorgeous!



Congratulations and Happy Birthday!  So Beautiful! These earrings are what first made me fall in love with VCA. I still don't have them, because I wasn't sure if I could pull them off. I need to try them on again.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

perleegirl said:


> Congratulations and Happy Birthday!  So Beautiful! These earrings are what first made me fall in love with VCA. I still don't have them, because I wasn't sure if I could pull them off. I need to try them on again.



I felt the same way. In fact, I'm pretty conservative and these were way out of my comfort zone when I first started collecting VCA. 
 While some people wear these casually I probably will not. 
To me they will be really nice for evening...especially with hair pulled back.


----------



## veroliz

kimber418 said:


> Hi ladies~texasgirliegirl has asked me to post her brand new 3 motif Magic Alhambra earrings.  They are so gorgeous!




Beautiful earrings!! Happy belated bday!! Blessings to you!!


----------



## MyDogTink

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thanks to Kim for posting for me. They were a birthday present from my husband[emoji177]. I have always loved these earrings. The beauty of gray mother of pearl is difficult to capture.
> 
> Thank you for the sweet compliments. These are very different from anything that I have.




They are stunning. Happy birthday!!


----------



## 123Isabella

I want to apologize to those I may have offended for starting two threads that I'd hoped might be of help. 
I consider VCA pieces generally overpriced and, although I can easily afford buying them brand new, I much prefer buying resale when possible.  
This can, however, be risky, as fakes are plentiful.
I do hope that a thread can be revived, with the appropriate controls and rules, so people can share information about resellers.
Message the moderator if interested.
For my part, I am bowing out of the purse forum.
This Friday will be the third anniversary of my oldest son's death and going forward I plan to focus on my family and enjoying what I have.
Thank you for the help so many have generously offered and best of luck to all of you!


----------



## marksuzy

kimber418 said:


> Hi ladies~texasgirliegirl has asked me to post her brand new 3 motif Magic Alhambra earrings.  They are so gorgeous!


Happy birthday TGG! Boy, your earlobes look fantastic with these beautiful earrings!


----------



## perleegirl

123Isabella said:


> I want to apologize to those I may have offended for starting two threads that I'd hoped might be of help.
> I consider VCA pieces generally overpriced and, although I can easily afford buying them brand new, I much prefer buying resale when possible.
> This can, however, be risky, as fakes are plentiful.
> I do hope that a thread can be revived, with the appropriate controls and rules, so people can share information about resellers.
> Message the moderator if interested.
> For my part, I am bowing out of the purse forum.
> This Friday will be the third anniversary of my oldest son's death and going forward I plan to focus on my family and enjoying what I have.
> Thank you for the help so many have generously offered and best of luck to all of you!




Prayers for you and your family! [emoji120]


----------



## PennyD2911

123Isabella said:


> I want to apologize to those I may have offended for starting two threads that I'd hoped might be of help.
> I consider VCA pieces generally overpriced and, although I can easily afford buying them brand new, I much prefer buying resale when possible.
> This can, however, be risky, as fakes are plentiful.
> I do hope that a thread can be revived, with the appropriate controls and rules, so people can share information about resellers.
> Message the moderator if interested.
> For my part, I am bowing out of the purse forum.
> This Friday will be the third anniversary of my oldest son's death and going forward I plan to focus on my family and enjoying what I have.
> Thank you for the help so many have generously offered and best of luck to all of you!




I wish you the best Isabella


----------



## Suzie

123Isabella said:


> I want to apologize to those I may have offended for starting two threads that I'd hoped might be of help.
> I consider VCA pieces generally overpriced and, although I can easily afford buying them brand new, I much prefer buying resale when possible.
> This can, however, be risky, as fakes are plentiful.
> I do hope that a thread can be revived, with the appropriate controls and rules, so people can share information about resellers.
> Message the moderator if interested.
> For my part, I am bowing out of the purse forum.
> This Friday will be the third anniversary of my oldest son's death and going forward I plan to focus on my family and enjoying what I have.
> Thank you for the help so many have generously offered and best of luck to all of you!



Surely, you have not offended anyone by starting a thread that would be helpful. I will miss your posts and I hope you come back to visit.

I cannot imagine your pain and I am thinking of you at what must be an extremely difficult time. Take care. xx


----------



## MyDogTink

123Isabella said:


> I want to apologize to those I may have offended for starting two threads that I'd hoped might be of help.
> I consider VCA pieces generally overpriced and, although I can easily afford buying them brand new, I much prefer buying resale when possible.
> This can, however, be risky, as fakes are plentiful.
> I do hope that a thread can be revived, with the appropriate controls and rules, so people can share information about resellers.
> Message the moderator if interested.
> For my part, I am bowing out of the purse forum.
> This Friday will be the third anniversary of my oldest son's death and going forward I plan to focus on my family and enjoying what I have.
> Thank you for the help so many have generously offered and best of luck to all of you!




Best wishes to you for healing and peace. I know from a similar experience how difficult this situation must be for you.


----------



## ChaneLisette

123Isabella said:


> I want to apologize to those I may have offended for starting two threads that I'd hoped might be of help.
> I consider VCA pieces generally overpriced and, although I can easily afford buying them brand new, I much prefer buying resale when possible.
> This can, however, be risky, as fakes are plentiful.
> I do hope that a thread can be revived, with the appropriate controls and rules, so people can share information about resellers.
> Message the moderator if interested.
> For my part, I am bowing out of the purse forum.
> This Friday will be the third anniversary of my oldest son's death and going forward I plan to focus on my family and enjoying what I have.
> Thank you for the help so many have generously offered and best of luck to all of you!



So sorry you will be leaving. Take care and best of luck to you too.


----------



## Notorious Pink

123Isabella said:


> I want to apologize to those I may have offended for starting two threads that I'd hoped might be of help.
> I consider VCA pieces generally overpriced and, although I can easily afford buying them brand new, I much prefer buying resale when possible.
> This can, however, be risky, as fakes are plentiful.
> I do hope that a thread can be revived, with the appropriate controls and rules, so people can share information about resellers.
> Message the moderator if interested.
> For my part, I am bowing out of the purse forum.
> This Friday will be the third anniversary of my oldest son's death and going forward I plan to focus on my family and enjoying what I have.
> Thank you for the help so many have generously offered and best of luck to all of you!




Isabella, I was enjoying those threads, and I also hope that they can be revived. I am very sorry to see you go, and I do hope you can occasionally pop in here, but of course I understand. I cannot imagine what you have been through and continue to experience. I send good thoughts and condolences and hopes for good luck and well being to you and your family.


----------



## PennyD2911

BBC said:


> Isabella, I was enjoying those threads, and I also hope that they can be revived. I am very sorry to see you go, and I do hope you can occasionally pop in here, but of course I understand. I cannot imagine what you have been through and continue to experience. I send good thoughts and condolences and hopes for good luck and well being to you and your family.




Yes, we need a thread so those who have purchased pre-owned can share who (reputable reseller) they purchased from and their experience.  I would never even attempt to purchase pre-owned because I would 
have no idea who to trust.


----------



## Junkenpo

I think a reseller thread would be fine if people were limiting posts to reporting their own transaction experiences with specific sellers, rather than a blanket okay for a whole site.


----------



## periogirl28

ChaneLisette said:


> I finally received my holiday pendant. Mine is a light pink. Here is is next to my rose confetti wallet and another pic with all my pendants and my sweet earrings.





ChaneLisette said:


> Family pic



These are all so pretty! I am sure you found the perfect shade of pink for your LE pendant.


----------



## periogirl28

kimber418 said:


> Hi ladies~texasgirliegirl has asked me to post her brand new 3 motif Magic Alhambra earrings.  They are so gorgeous!



Texasgirliegirl, this is super stunning!


----------



## wisconsin

123Isabella said:


> I want to apologize to those I may have offended for starting two threads that I'd hoped might be of help.
> I consider VCA pieces generally overpriced and, although I can easily afford buying them brand new, I much prefer buying resale when possible.
> This can, however, be risky, as fakes are plentiful.
> I do hope that a thread can be revived, with the appropriate controls and rules, so people can share information about resellers.
> Message the moderator if interested.
> For my part, I am bowing out of the purse forum.
> This Friday will be the third anniversary of my oldest son's death and going forward I plan to focus on my family and enjoying what I have.
> Thank you for the help so many have generously offered and best of luck to all of you!


I had to post here for the first time .
I enjoyed your threads and like you,I can easily afford brand new but prefer resale sometimes for VCA
There was no need for the mods to close the thread. I have seen similar threads on handbags.
Best wishes to you during this difficult time.


----------



## Bethc

123Isabella said:


> I want to apologize to those I may have offended for starting two threads that I'd hoped might be of help.
> I consider VCA pieces generally overpriced and, although I can easily afford buying them brand new, I much prefer buying resale when possible.
> This can, however, be risky, as fakes are plentiful.
> I do hope that a thread can be revived, with the appropriate controls and rules, so people can share information about resellers.
> Message the moderator if interested.
> For my part, I am bowing out of the purse forum.
> This Friday will be the third anniversary of my oldest son's death and going forward I plan to focus on my family and enjoying what I have.
> Thank you for the help so many have generously offered and best of luck to all of you!




I'm so sorry, prayers for you and your family!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Suzie said:


> Surely, you have not offended anyone by starting a thread that would be helpful. I will miss your posts and I hope you come back to visit.
> 
> I cannot imagine your pain and I am thinking of you at what must be an extremely difficult time. Take care. xx



I agree 100%


----------



## birkin10600

123Isabella said:


> I want to apologize to those I may have offended for starting two threads that I'd hoped might be of help.
> I consider VCA pieces generally overpriced and, although I can easily afford buying them brand new, I much prefer buying resale when possible.
> This can, however, be risky, as fakes are plentiful.
> I do hope that a thread can be revived, with the appropriate controls and rules, so people can share information about resellers.
> Message the moderator if interested.
> For my part, I am bowing out of the purse forum.
> This Friday will be the third anniversary of my oldest son's death and going forward I plan to focus on my family and enjoying what I have.
> Thank you for the help so many have generously offered and best of luck to all of you!



So sorry!  My prayers and hugs to you and your family.


----------



## cung

123Isabella said:


> I want to apologize to those I may have offended for starting two threads that I'd hoped might be of help.
> I consider VCA pieces generally overpriced and, although I can easily afford buying them brand new, I much prefer buying resale when possible.
> This can, however, be risky, as fakes are plentiful.
> I do hope that a thread can be revived, with the appropriate controls and rules, so people can share information about resellers.
> Message the moderator if interested.
> For my part, I am bowing out of the purse forum.
> This Friday will be the third anniversary of my oldest son's death and going forward I plan to focus on my family and enjoying what I have.
> Thank you for the help so many have generously offered and best of luck to all of you!




I have not posted here recently but have to say I m so sorry for your lost and may God be with you in this difficult time. Be strong and focus to your the ones you love as they all love you...


----------



## Diamondbirdie

123Isabella said:


> I want to apologize to those I may have offended for starting two threads that I'd hoped might be of help.
> I consider VCA pieces generally overpriced and, although I can easily afford buying them brand new, I much prefer buying resale when possible.
> This can, however, be risky, as fakes are plentiful.
> I do hope that a thread can be revived, with the appropriate controls and rules, so people can share information about resellers.
> Message the moderator if interested.
> For my part, I am bowing out of the purse forum.
> This Friday will be the third anniversary of my oldest son's death and going forward I plan to focus on my family and enjoying what I have.
> Thank you for the help so many have generously offered and best of luck to all of you!


I am truly sorry to hear of your loss and would like to add my sympathies to those who have done so above.

I was very interested in the threads which were started, for similar reasons to your own and would like to see them opened up.


----------



## HeidiDavis

123Isabella said:


> I want to apologize to those I may have offended for starting two threads that I'd hoped might be of help.
> I consider VCA pieces generally overpriced and, although I can easily afford buying them brand new, I much prefer buying resale when possible.
> This can, however, be risky, as fakes are plentiful.
> I do hope that a thread can be revived, with the appropriate controls and rules, so people can share information about resellers.
> Message the moderator if interested.
> For my part, I am bowing out of the purse forum.
> This Friday will be the third anniversary of my oldest son's death and going forward I plan to focus on my family and enjoying what I have.
> Thank you for the help so many have generously offered and best of luck to all of you!


 



I am so sorry for your loss.  There are simply no words to describe what you and your family have endured.  I will keep you in my prayers as you continue to heal and focus on your family.  XOXO


----------



## dialv

suzie said:


> surely, you have not offended anyone by starting a thread that would be helpful. I will miss your posts and i hope you come back to visit.
> 
> I cannot imagine your pain and i am thinking of you at what must be an extremely difficult time. Take care. Xx




+1


----------



## dialv

My pendant just arrived, paired it with my favorite combo pink/burgundy.


----------



## VCAforever

dialv said:


> My pendant just arrived, paired it with my favorite combo pink/burgundy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136891


Looks so pretty, and a lovely shade of pink. Enjoy wearing it!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

dialv said:


> My pendant just arrived, paired it with my favorite combo pink/burgundy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136891



Pretty!


----------



## kimber418

dialv said:


> My pendant just arrived, paired it with my favorite combo pink/burgundy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136891


Thanks for sharing!   Very pretty!


----------



## hopingoneday

123Isabella said:


> I want to apologize to those I may have offended for starting two threads that I'd hoped might be of help.
> I consider VCA pieces generally overpriced and, although I can easily afford buying them brand new, I much prefer buying resale when possible.
> This can, however, be risky, as fakes are plentiful.
> I do hope that a thread can be revived, with the appropriate controls and rules, so people can share information about resellers.
> Message the moderator if interested.
> For my part, I am bowing out of the purse forum.
> This Friday will be the third anniversary of my oldest son's death and going forward I plan to focus on my family and enjoying what I have.
> Thank you for the help so many have generously offered and best of luck to all of you!


First of all, I am so very sorry that you lost your son. 
Second, I really can't imagine how you could possibly have offended or upset anyone by your thread suggestions which I thought were really good ideas!
Best wishes to you and your family for this year and always.


----------



## kimber418

123Isabella said:


> I want to apologize to those I may have offended for starting two threads that I'd hoped might be of help.
> I consider VCA pieces generally overpriced and, although I can easily afford buying them brand new, I much prefer buying resale when possible.
> This can, however, be risky, as fakes are plentiful.
> I do hope that a thread can be revived, with the appropriate controls and rules, so people can share information about resellers.
> Message the moderator if interested.
> For my part, I am bowing out of the purse forum.
> This Friday will be the third anniversary of my oldest son's death and going forward I plan to focus on my family and enjoying what I have.
> Thank you for the help so many have generously offered and best of luck to all of you!


Isabella ~ I am sorry this all happened.  I totally understand that you want to take a break from TPF - Please do not take it personally though.  I see nothing wrong with starting the threads that were started.  I know this is a difficult time for you and just know that we all wish you the the best during this time in your life.


----------



## chaneljewel

Isabella, I'm also sorry for your loss, and the sad times that your family has endured.  Take care and know that tpf has some of the most thoughtful, caring women to understand your pain.


----------



## Candice0985

dialv said:


> My pendant just arrived, paired it with my favorite combo pink/burgundy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136891



Beautiful! did you get yours from Birks this year? I didn't try for the holiday pendant this year as i'm not much of a pink girl but this combination makes the colour of the motif pop!


----------



## dialv

Candice0985 said:


> Beautiful! did you get yours from Birks this year? I didn't try for the holiday pendant this year as i'm not much of a pink girl but this combination makes the colour of the motif pop!




Yes from Birks in Toronto. Thanks


----------



## Bethc

dialv said:


> My pendant just arrived, paired it with my favorite combo pink/burgundy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136891


 
So pretty!! Congratulations!


----------



## 000

Hi ladies, do any of you own pure alhambra? I'm in love with the pure mop studs but cannot find them in store anywhere!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

000 said:


> Hi ladies, do any of you own pure alhambra? I'm in love with the pure mop studs but cannot find them in store anywhere!



Try Neimans if you are in the US. 
They recently got in a pair of them in pave, even. 
They are ear clips ( not studs) I believe.


----------



## 000

texasgirliegirl said:


> Try Neimans if you are in the US.
> They recently got in a pair of them in pave, even.
> They are ear clips ( not studs) I believe.



Yes, where I live, only Neimans has a VCA boutique and they have never had the ones I want in stock, which are the small studs. I have seen the earclips, which are larger.

Are the pave ones clips too?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

000 said:


> Yes, where I live, only Neimans has a VCA boutique and they have never had the ones I want in stock, which are the small studs. I have seen the earclips, which are larger.
> 
> Are the pave ones clips too?



I believe so. 
Can you ask your SA to make a request to get in a pair for you to try on?


----------



## 000

texasgirliegirl said:


> I believe so.
> Can you ask your SA to make a request to get in a pair for you to try on?



She said that they could certainly order it in for me if I wanted to go ahead and put the order in. But I'm not sure I want that commitment given VCA's return policy...if only I could see the size and curvature in person!


----------



## hopingoneday

000 said:


> Hi ladies, do any of you own pure alhambra? I'm in love with the pure mop studs but cannot find them in store anywhere!




Did you call VCA to ask?


----------



## pigleto972001

I put it on and couldn't take it off


----------



## perleegirl

pigleto972001 said:


> I put it on and couldn't take it off
> View attachment 3138956




Beautiful! So you bought it? Where? NM, last time I asked about the 20 motif, only had one in the country.


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks!

Yes  in Charlotte at NM. They have the 20 motif one there too! Maybe that's it... It's not spoken for, I believe.  I gather chalcedony is a bit harder to get than others?


----------



## 000

hopingoneday said:


> Did you call VCA to ask?



I have been asking the SAs at NM every time I drop in, alas...I think I will call tomorrow and see what they can do.


----------



## PennyD2911

pigleto972001 said:


> I put it on and couldn't take it off
> View attachment 3138956




Very pretty!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pigleto972001 said:


> I put it on and couldn't take it off
> View attachment 3138956



So pretty!!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

pigleto972001 said:


> I put it on and couldn't take it off
> View attachment 3138956




Gorgeous! We are twin on the Chalcedony, I had the same reaction when I tried mine on. Congrats and enjoy [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji3]


----------



## Bethc

pigleto972001 said:


> I put it on and couldn't take it off
> View attachment 3138956




I can see why, it's perfect on you!  Congratulations!!


----------



## Suzie

pigleto972001 said:


> I put it on and couldn't take it off
> View attachment 3138956



Congrats, this necklace looks stunning on you.


----------



## HeidiDavis

pigleto972001 said:


> I put it on and couldn't take it off
> View attachment 3138956


 
Chalcedony has such a gorgeous, cool, icy-magic kind of tone!!!  So perfect for fall and into winter!!!! Congrats!


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks! I've always had my eye on it. It just happened to be sitting in the window display. Natalie, your chalcedony is stunning too! 

I wear a lot of greys and blues so it seemed natural


----------



## dialv

pigleto972001 said:


> I put it on and couldn't take it off
> View attachment 3138956




Gorgeous. Looks so pretty on you!


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> Your sweets in turquoise??  No, I don't think so!  The sweets are small, but the color stands out, I think.  People say they love the sweets on me, including my husband, and what's more, the sweets are comfortable!  But, I may let the solid one go...
> 
> My next piece is...emerald cut diamond e-ring.  Not so soon, but I have started seeing them!




An emerald cut diamond would be a wonderful addition to your lovely jewelry collection!  Emerald and a rectangular cushion are my favorite cuts for e-rings!  I have the cushion but would love to get an emerald one day too!  You thinking of wearing your e-ring as a right hand ring then?  Will you switch it out with your canary yellow Tiffany?  They all must see the light of day because they are so beautiful  I have a problem-every time we buy a diamond or diamonds (earrings) they feel so big at first.  Then shortly after, I always think...."one day I will upgrade this then I will be satisfied because any bigger would be obnoxious."  But it never is too obnoxious lol!  What do the ladies here call it?  Diamond shrinkage syndrome or something similar?!


I did consign my turquoise sweets after all.  I agree with you about your solid pink gold, if you don't wear them and don't see yourself wearing them (and don't have a daughter to hand down to like so many lucky ladies here on TPF) then let them go and use the funds for something you will get a lot of use out of.  Anyway, I know this is VCA thread but please let us know when you get the emerald.  I need to see it!!!!!


----------



## harpbaby

Hi everyone, 
Usually I just lurk in this forum and read everyone's post and admire everyone's beautiful VCA pieces. I have just gotten the 2015 limited pendant on my birthday yesterday and I am so excited! This is the picture.


----------



## eggpudding

harpbaby said:


> Hi everyone,
> Usually I just lurk in this forum and read everyone's post and admire everyone's beautiful VCA pieces. I have just gotten the 2015 limited pendant on my birthday yesterday and I am so excited! This is the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142429



Gorgeous  Happy birthday!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Congrats!!! And a very happy bday to you


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

harpbaby said:


> Hi everyone,
> Usually I just lurk in this forum and read everyone's post and admire everyone's beautiful VCA pieces. I have just gotten the 2015 limited pendant on my birthday yesterday and I am so excited! This is the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142429



So pretty! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Metrowestmama

I recently purchased two Perlee rings and LOVE them. I stack them with so many of my rings. Thought I would share this stack with one of my wedding bands. It reminds me of the Perlee diamond ring.


----------



## Metrowestmama

They are much sparklier in person!


----------



## franr

Metrowestmama said:


> I recently purchased two Perlee rings and LOVE them. I stack them with so many of my rings. Thought I would share this stack with one of my wedding bands. It reminds me of the Perlee diamond ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143154




I love it!


----------



## franr

harpbaby said:


> Hi everyone,
> Usually I just lurk in this forum and read everyone's post and admire everyone's beautiful VCA pieces. I have just gotten the 2015 limited pendant on my birthday yesterday and I am so excited! This is the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142429




It's beautiful! HBD!


----------



## sjunky13

Great pieces everyone!

Has anyone noticed price changes on vca website? Perlee pieces went down and some Alhambra went up.
Example, Perlee Signature was $6750 and is now $6400.
 .

I am trying to see if Alhambra onyx and mop went up and can't find any! 

Anyone have any Intel?


----------



## VCAforever

harpbaby said:


> Hi everyone,
> Usually I just lurk in this forum and read everyone's post and admire everyone's beautiful VCA pieces. I have just gotten the 2015 limited pendant on my birthday yesterday and I am so excited! This is the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142429


Happy belated birthday! Gorgeous LE pendant, nice birthday pressie hope your going to have it engraved as its free.


----------



## Diamondbirdie

sjunky13 said:


> Great pieces everyone!
> 
> Has anyone noticed price changes on vca website? Perlee pieces went down and some Alhambra went up.
> Example, Perlee Signature was $6750 and is now $6400.
> .
> 
> I am trying to see if Alhambra onyx and mop went up and can't find any!
> 
> Anyone have any Intel?


MOP Alhambra pendant that I'm eyeing is thankfully still the same price in GBP and Euro!


----------



## HeidiDavis

sjunky13 said:


> Great pieces everyone!
> 
> Has anyone noticed price changes on vca website? Perlee pieces went down and some Alhambra went up.
> Example, Perlee Signature was $6750 and is now $6400.
> .
> 
> I am trying to see if Alhambra onyx and mop went up and can't find any!
> 
> Anyone have any Intel?


 
I hope someone has an answer for your question as I am curious too.  I had noticed that some of the Sweet Alhambra prices had gone down as well.  For example, the Sweet studs used to be $2350 but are now $2200.  Does this kind of thing happen a lot? I'm fairly new to VCA.


----------



## leechiyong

Does look like there were some changes.  Cartier is owned by the same company and I know they lowered the prices in the US on some items last year do to the strengthening of the dollar.


----------



## NewBe

HeidiDavis said:


> I hope someone has an answer for your question as I am curious too.  I had noticed that some of the Sweet Alhambra prices had gone down as well.  For example, the Sweet studs used to be $2350 but are now $2200.  Does this kind of thing happen a lot? I'm fairly new to VCA.



So it is true..Sweet Alhambra prices went down around 9/15.  I thought it was an mistake (or i remembered the wrong price) when i received the bill, but the online prices have been the lower price since my purchase.  
I was told VCA price changes depending on the price of gold, but that doesn't make sense because the adjustments are consistent for all line.  I was also told that VCA usually do price adjustment in Nov, but another SA told me that he hasn't hear anything about price increase.  

Does VCA usually do a price adjustment when there is new release?  i remember the price went up in Europe on Apr 1 when they had new release and now the holiday pendant on Sep 15 (luckily it was a decrease for sweets)?  or is that just a coincidence?


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> An emerald cut diamond would be a wonderful addition to your lovely jewelry collection!  Emerald and a rectangular cushion are my favorite cuts for e-rings!  I have the cushion but would love to get an emerald one day too!  You thinking of wearing your e-ring as a right hand ring then?  Will you switch it out with your canary yellow Tiffany?  They all must see the light of day because they are so beautiful  I have a problem-every time we buy a diamond or diamonds (earrings) they feel so big at first.  Then shortly after, I always think...."one day I will upgrade this then I will be satisfied because any bigger would be obnoxious."  But it never is too obnoxious lol!  What do the ladies here call it?  Diamond shrinkage syndrome or something similar?!
> 
> 
> I did consign my turquoise sweets after all.  I agree with you about your solid pink gold, if you don't wear them and don't see yourself wearing them (and don't have a daughter to hand down to like so many lucky ladies here on TPF) then let them go and use the funds for something you will get a lot of use out of.  Anyway, I know this is VCA thread but please let us know when you get the emerald.  I need to see it!!!!!



Thanks CATEYES!  Oh, you already consigned your sweets.  Actually, I did consign my 5-motif in onyx and sweet pendant in grey mop (because I have holiday season one in grey MOP).  I thought I was going to shorten the 5-motif, but I knew I prefered hard bracelets to chain ones.  I sometimes wear 10+10+5 in onyx, but my DH said it was too long!!!  I am still thinking about the solid PG earrings.

I am not sure what to do with my RB Tiffany classic setting e-ring and yellow diamond soleste ring.  Because I have not yet decided what type of EC diamond ring to purchase.  I have tried on some solitiare rings with tapered baguette or in  channel diamond setting, etc.  I am planning to try on three diamond ones next.  If I get EC ring, I may sell my soleste...


----------



## Notorious Pink

OMG.

has anybody seen this IRL????

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en...0-magic-alhambra-long-necklace-16-motifs.html


----------



## dialv

BBC said:


> OMG.
> 
> has anybody seen this IRL????
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en...0-magic-alhambra-long-necklace-16-motifs.html


"Prince Edition" it states. Gorgeous. I was thinking of getting this after I land a Prince lol.


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> OMG.
> 
> has anybody seen this IRL????
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en...0-magic-alhambra-long-necklace-16-motifs.html



BBC, if you can have only one VCA piece, this will be it  It is Limited Edition though


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bbc said:


> omg.
> 
> Has anybody seen this irl????
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en...0-magic-alhambra-long-necklace-16-motifs.html



&#128563;


----------



## Notorious Pink

dialv said:


> "Prince Edition" it states. Gorgeous. I was thinking of getting this after I land a Prince lol.




HA!!!!



HADASSA said:


> BBC, if you can have only one VCA piece, this will be it  It is Limited Edition though




Yeah, I'd only be able to have the one VCA piece....and nothing else. At all!

It's so pretty it actually makes my heart hurt a little bit because it will NEVER happen, the price is just beyond.


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> Yeah, I'd only be able to have the one VCA piece....and nothing else. At all!
> 
> It's so pretty it actually makes my heart hurt a little bit because it will NEVER happen, the price is just beyond.



The "Ginza Edition" is also available at a more "modest" $53,500. Hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!

Sadly, for me, this will also NEVER happen.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag




----------



## baghagg

ALLinTHEbag said:


> View attachment 3145599
> View attachment 3145600
> View attachment 3145601
> View attachment 3145602



How AMAZING!!!


----------



## CATEYES

ALLinTHEbag said:


> View attachment 3145599
> View attachment 3145600
> View attachment 3145601
> View attachment 314



Wow!! &#128525;Did you end up buying any of these items?!?!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

CATEYES said:


> Wow!! &#128525;Did you end up buying any of these items?!?!


The perlee clover bracelet I have had for a few years but I just received the perlee pave pieces and wanted to show how elegant they look and they do pair nicely with other pieces. I'll try and get some more pics later. I love them! Kind of like VCA's rendition of diamonds by the yard but prettier?


----------



## CATEYES

ALLinTHEbag said:


> The perlee clover bracelet I have had for a few years but I just received the perlee pave pieces and wanted to show how elegant they look and they do pair nicely with other pieces. I'll try and get some more pics later. I love them! Kind of like VCA's rendition of diamonds by the yard but prettier?



Well, you certainly are a blessed lady! This is an amazing set and I can imagine you wearing these pieces for the rest of your life! Big congrats! &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

CATEYES said:


> Well, you certainly are a blessed lady! This is an amazing set and I can imagine you wearing these pieces for the rest of your life! Big congrats! &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


You can buy them through NM and do the 12 months no interest. Plus, you earn points towards GC's that can help fund other pieces because there is always a wish list.


----------



## CATEYES

ALLinTHEbag said:


> You can buy them through NM and do the 12 months no interest. Plus, you earn points towards GC's that can help fund other pieces because there is always a wish list.



A few weeks ago, we bought my pave earclips and malachite bracelet with our NM CC, but DH told them no 12 month not interest because payment becomes huge. But we already paid the card off anyway. But I wish he would go for getting the necklace or earrings!! Not gonna happen for me, but I can't complain. I agree that the necklace is a similar version of the diamonds by the yard line. I was thinking the same thing, so funny you said that. I prefer the VCA version much more though!! Your right, the wish list never ends! Mine is huge and never ending. I assume yours is as well &#128171;


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

CATEYES said:


> A few weeks ago, we bought my pave earclips and malachite bracelet with our NM CC, but DH told them no 12 month not interest because payment becomes huge. But we already paid the card off anyway. But I wish he would go for getting the necklace or earrings!! Not gonna happen for me, but I can't complain. I agree that the necklace is a similar version of the diamonds by the yard line. I was thinking the same thing, so funny you said that. I prefer the VCA version much more though!! Your right, the wish list never ends! Mine is huge and never ending. I assume yours is as well [emoji94]




Yes, it is always getting larger. If they'd only stop making new things. [emoji12]


----------



## CATEYES

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Yes, it is always getting larger. If they'd only stop making new things. [emoji12]



If they came out with lapis in vintage Alhambra again.....game on! My DH already knows the CC is gonna be making the cha ching noise over and over lol!! I always hoped they would bring out new stones for the sweets line, never thought of pave but it's a great addition. Can't wait to see your mod shots!! I saw an SA at the boutique wearing the bracelet you posted and it was so striking!! It's on my list, but most likely won't happen &#128526; I'm currently working on a dream board to envision my wants and desires (not just material objects but also desires for my children, my faith, my marriage, friendships, etc.) I'm a dork, I know!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

CATEYES said:


> If they came out with lapis in vintage Alhambra again.....game on! My DH already knows the CC is gonna be making the cha ching noise over and over lol!! I always hoped they would bring out new stones for the sweets line, never thought of pave but it's a great addition. Can't wait to see your mod shots!! I saw an SA at the boutique wearing the bracelet you posted and it was so striking!! It's on my list, but most likely won't happen &#128526; I'm currently working on a dream board to envision my wants and desires (not just material objects but also desires for my children, my faith, my marriage, friendships, etc.) I'm a dork, I know!


Not at all. Much more important things than material ones. I can relate.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ALLinTHEbag said:


> View attachment 3145599
> View attachment 3145600
> View attachment 3145601
> View attachment 3145602



Very pretty. 
Did you purchase the earrings?
I would love these for one of my daughters.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

texasgirliegirl said:


> Very pretty.
> Did you purchase the earrings?
> I would love these for one of my daughters.


Yes, I did. I will eventually hand them down to my niece/goddaughter.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Yes, it is always getting larger. If they'd only stop making new things. [emoji12]



^THIS!  I feel the same way about Hermes.  Some days I wish they'd stop making such pretty colors.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Cavalier Girl said:


> ^THIS!  I feel the same way about Hermes.  Some days I wish they'd stop making such pretty colors.


That too! Between H and VCA...


----------



## Lexgal

000 said:


> Hi ladies, do any of you own pure alhambra? I'm in love with the pure mop studs but cannot find them in store anywhere!


I have the pure Alhambra in black onyx. I have the single motif necklace and the matching earrings. I got them from the botique in NY. I keep thinking I'll buy t he matching ring and always find another piece.  I just ordered the Frivole earrings so it went back to the bottom of the list.


----------



## blueberryjam

ALLinTHEbag said:


> View attachment 3145599
> View attachment 3145600
> View attachment 3145601
> View attachment 3145602



Congratulations on your new pave pieces *ALLinTHEbag*! Thank you for the pictures! Hope to see an action picture of the long pave sweet necklace soon.


----------



## Sparkledolll

einseine said:


> Your sweets in turquoise??  No, I don't think so!  The sweets are small, but the color stands out, I think.  People say they love the sweets on me, including my husband, and what's more, the sweets are comfortable!  But, I may let the solid one go...
> 
> 
> 
> My next piece is...emerald cut diamond e-ring.  Not so soon, but I have started seeing them!




My original e ring is also Tiffany soleste which I upgraded to an emerald cut with halo. My dear mother just surprised me with a matching bangle which I am wearing with my perlee and JUC. [emoji4]


----------



## Sparkledolll

ALLinTHEbag said:


> View attachment 3145599
> View attachment 3145600
> View attachment 3145601
> View attachment 3145602




So beautiful! Just amazing [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## CATEYES

Natalie j said:


> My original e ring is also Tiffany soleste which I upgraded to an emerald cut with halo. My dear mother just surprised me with a matching bangle which I am wearing with my perlee and JUC. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146303



OMG amazing ring!!! Love love love every bracelet you have stacked as well!!!! You are blessed with a very giving mom!! &#128513; 

Maybe Einseine can upgrade her Tiffany Soleste to an emerald cut as well! Then she won't lose any money on it....you out there Einseine?


----------



## baghagg

Natalie j said:


> My original e ring is also Tiffany soleste which I upgraded to an emerald cut with halo. My dear mother just surprised me with a matching bangle which I am wearing with my perlee and JUC. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146303



Exquisite!


----------



## einseine

Natalie j said:


> My original e ring is also Tiffany soleste which I upgraded to an emerald cut with halo. My dear mother just surprised me with a matching bangle which I am wearing with my perlee and JUC. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146303



Congrats on your gorgeours emerald cut bracelet!!!  My e ring is not soleste, Tiffany's classic setting.  I will be purchasing one without halo.



CATEYES said:


> OMG amazing ring!!! Love love love every bracelet you have stacked as well!!!! You are blessed with a very giving mom!! &#128513;
> 
> Maybe Einseine can upgrade her Tiffany Soleste to an emerald cut as well! Then she won't lose any money on it....you out there Einseine?



I am not considering purchasing emerald cut diamond ring from Tiffany.  I have been viewing them from another my most favorite brand!  I had,  nothing on my VCA wishlist, but now I want 16 motif pave sweets!!! I have to think my purchase very carefully!


----------



## Sparkledolll

CATEYES said:


> OMG amazing ring!!! Love love love every bracelet you have stacked as well!!!! You are blessed with a very giving mom!! [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Einseine can upgrade her Tiffany Soleste to an emerald cut as well! Then she won't lose any money on it....you out there Einseine?







baghagg said:


> Exquisite!







einseine said:


> Congrats on your gorgeours emerald cut bracelet!!!  My e ring is not soleste, Tiffany's classic setting.  I will be purchasing one without halo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not considering purchasing emerald cut diamond ring from Tiffany.  I have been viewing them from another my most favorite brand!  I had,  nothing on my VCA wishlist, but now I want 16 motif pave sweets!!! I have to think my purchase very carefully!




Thank you Ladies! I am so happy with my current stack [emoji2]

Einseine - If I recall you also have a stunning tennis bracelet that you wear with your love? The 16 motif pave sweets and earrings are also on my list, along with 20 motif MOP. Not to mention the new Cartier JUC double wrap. Honestly the list is just endless so I need to prioritise! [emoji15]


----------



## Suzie

Natalie j said:


> My original e ring is also Tiffany soleste which I upgraded to an emerald cut with halo. My dear mother just surprised me with a matching bangle which I am wearing with my perlee and JUC. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146303



Wow, just wow! Stunning.


----------



## Suzie

ALLinTHEbag said:


> View attachment 3145599
> View attachment 3145600
> View attachment 3145601
> View attachment 3145602



What a stunning set.


----------



## nexiv

Ladies could you help me please? Is the magic pendant the only exampke VCA currently do of MOP with rose gold? I'm looking to purchase something in MOP in memory of my grandma, and whilst the yellow gold is beautiful my heart really lies with pink gold. The magic pendant wouldn't be my first choice so I need to decide what's more important to me. I will be going in and trying the pieces I'm looking at in person,  (can't wait for that experience!)

Thank you, and such amazing eye candy you've been posting lately!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Suzie said:


> Wow, just wow! Stunning.




Thank you Suzie!


----------



## babyboychoy

einseine said:


> Congrats on your gorgeours emerald cut bracelet!!!  My e ring is not soleste, Tiffany's classic setting.  I will be purchasing one without halo.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not considering purchasing emerald cut diamond ring from Tiffany.  I have been viewing them from another my most favorite brand!  I had,  nothing on my VCA wishlist, but now I want 16 motif pave sweets!!! I have to think my purchase very carefully!



Hi Einseine

I have a few questions about your VCA piece and more. But your PM is full. Would you please make some space? Thanks very much!


----------



## baghagg

nexiv said:


> Ladies could you help me please? Is the magic pendant the only exampke VCA currently do of MOP with rose gold? I'm looking to purchase something in MOP in memory of my grandma, and whilst the yellow gold is beautiful my heart really lies with pink gold. The magic pendant wouldn't be my first choice so I need to decide what's more important to me. I will be going in and trying the pieces I'm looking at in person,  (can't wait for that experience!)
> 
> Thank you, and such amazing eye candy you've been posting lately!!!



They are not mop, but check out the bois d'amourette and the 2015 limited edition holiday pendants on VCA website. Both are set in pink (rose) gold.


----------



## perleegirl

ALLinTHEbag said:


> View attachment 3145599
> View attachment 3145600
> View attachment 3145601
> View attachment 3145602




Very pretty! Is the 16 motif Sweet longer than the 20 motif Vintage ? Also, can you share the price of the Sweet necklace? I have the same Clover Perlee bracelet.


----------



## einseine

Natalie j said:


> Thank you Ladies! I am so happy with my current stack [emoji2]
> 
> Einseine - If I recall you also have a stunning tennis bracelet that you wear with your love? The 16 motif pave sweets and earrings are also on my list, along with 20 motif MOP. Not to mention the new Cartier JUC double wrap. Honestly the list is just endless so I need to prioritise! [emoji15]




I have alternating bracelet with RB and EC.  I probably started to crave for EC diamond ring since I got the bracelet.  It's a modest size one compared to your EC bracelet[emoji6][emoji4].  Luckily, I am not interested in new JUC.  The pave sweet 16 motif is really nice!!![emoji7]. (The earrings would be nice size, but I have the WG pave vintage Alhambra.)

BTW, by "upgrading" you mean you used Tiffany upgrading program?  CATEYS meant so, but is your EC halo from Tiffany??  It does not look so to me.


----------



## einseine

babyboychoy said:


> Hi Einseine
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few questions about your VCA piece and more. But your PM is full. Would you please make some space? Thanks very much!




[emoji106]


----------



## Sparkledolll

einseine said:


> I have alternating bracelet with RB and EC.  I probably started to crave for EC diamond ring since I got the bracelet.  It's a modest size one compared to your EC bracelet[emoji6][emoji4].  Luckily, I am not interested in new JUC.  The pave sweet 16 motif is really nice!!![emoji7]. (The earrings would be nice size, but I have the WG pave vintage Alhambra.)
> 
> BTW, by "upgrading" you mean you used Tiffany upgrading program?  CATEYS meant so, but is your EC halo from Tiffany??  It does not look so to me.



I remember your bracelet is stunning! 
My Emerald cut is not tiffanys. I still have my soleste ring which I sometimes wear, never hurts to have 2 rings &#128521; 

I am considering the sweets pave earrings too. It's almost the same price as the 10 motif MOP so I need to think which I want more/first and which I would get more use out of!


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> I have alternating bracelet with RB and EC.  I probably started to crave for EC diamond ring since I got the bracelet.  It's a modest size one compared to your EC bracelet[emoji6][emoji4].  Luckily, I am not interested in new JUC.  The pave sweet 16 motif is really nice!!![emoji7]. (The earrings would be nice size, but I have the WG pave vintage Alhambra.)
> 
> BTW, by "upgrading" you mean you used Tiffany upgrading program?  CATEYS meant so, but is your EC halo from Tiffany??  It does not look so to me.



Yes, I thought Natalie meant she utilized an upgrade diamond program through Tiffany's. Now that I read Natalie say she didn't upgrade through Tiffany's, I'm wondering.... Do they not have a diamond upgrade program? If they do, this would be a great option for you dear, so you won't lose as much money!! Hope to hear back from you they do. I know you were considering buying an EC from another one of your favorite brands (not sure which &#128571 but Tiffany would surely be able to satisfy your diamond size and clarity. After all, they are known for their engagement rings!


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> Yes, I thought Natalie meant she utilized an upgrade diamond program through Tiffany's. Now that I read Natalie say she didn't upgrade through Tiffany's, I'm wondering.... Do they not have a diamond upgrade program? If they do, this would be a great option for you dear, so you won't lose as much money!! Hope to hear back from you they do. I know you were considering buying an EC from another one of your favorite brands (not sure which [emoji76]) but Tiffany would surely be able to satisfy your diamond size and clarity. After all, they are known for their engagement rings!




This is not Tiffany's thread[emoji28], but they do!  But, you may be able to go bigger, especially &#12316;3 carats, for much less cost if you buy non brand one, I think. And you can keep your Tiffany.

Tiffany's upgrading program is great if you want another Tiffany ring, but I want one from another brand[emoji16]


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> This is not Tiffany's thread[emoji28], but they do!  But, you may be able to go bigger, especially &#12316;3 carats, for much less cost if you buy non brand one, I think. And you can keep your Tiffany.
> 
> Tiffany's upgrading program is great if you want another Tiffany ring, but I want one from another brand[emoji16]



VCA, Harry Winston? Who? &#128540;


----------



## perleegirl

Natalie j said:


> My original e ring is also Tiffany soleste which I upgraded to an emerald cut with halo. My dear mother just surprised me with a matching bangle which I am wearing with my perlee and JUC. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146303



Geez, this bracelet! So it's a bangle, not a tennis bracelet? I would love to know the specific details. You have some very special arm candy! I hope you also have some very good insurance.


----------



## Sparkledolll

perleegirl said:


> Geez, this bracelet! So it's a bangle, not a tennis bracelet? I would love to know the specific details. You have some very special arm candy! I hope you also have some very good insurance.



Thanks Perleegirl! I will pm you the details, don't want to bore others with non VCA talk &#128522;


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

perleegirl said:


> Very pretty! Is the 16 motif Sweet longer than the 20 motif Vintage ? Also, can you share the price of the Sweet necklace? I have the same Clover Perlee bracelet.




They are about the same length. I'll measure exact tomorrow. It was around 30k I believe.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Suzie said:


> What a stunning set.




Thank you!! [emoji8]


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Natalie j said:


> So beautiful! Just amazing [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you. Your bracelets stacked are beautiful as well! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PennyD2911

ALLinTHEbag said:


> They are about the same length. I'll measure exact tomorrow. It was around 30k I believe.




The 20 motif VA is 32".


----------



## sleepykitten

harpbaby said:


> Hi everyone,
> Usually I just lurk in this forum and read everyone's post and admire everyone's beautiful VCA pieces. I have just gotten the 2015 limited pendant on my birthday yesterday and I am so excited! This is the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142429



Beautiful! Happy birthday!


----------



## sleepykitten

kimber418 said:


> Hi ladies~texasgirliegirl has asked me to post her brand new 3 motif Magic Alhambra earrings.  They are so gorgeous!



Beautiful!


----------



## b_lux_fashion

Lexgal said:


> I have the pure Alhambra in black onyx. I have the single motif necklace and the matching earrings. I got them from the botique in NY. I keep thinking I'll buy t he matching ring and always find another piece.  I just ordered the Frivole earrings so it went back to the bottom of the list.




Would love to see any pics/mod shots of these! There are so very little pics of the pure line, and I'm considering getting some in future, so love to see in action!


----------



## Diamondbirdie

nexiv said:


> Ladies could you help me please? Is the magic pendant the only exampke VCA currently do of MOP with rose gold? I'm looking to purchase something in MOP in memory of my grandma, and whilst the yellow gold is beautiful my heart really lies with pink gold. The magic pendant wouldn't be my first choice so I need to decide what's more important to me. I will be going in and trying the pieces I'm looking at in person,  (can't wait for that experience!)
> 
> Thank you, and such amazing eye candy you've been posting lately!!!


I'm sure I saw a piece (maybe on eBay on one of my regular trawls......) that was rose gold with grey MOP? Maybe one of the experts could comment, it might have been a limited edition at one point


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Diamondbirdie said:


> I'm sure I saw a piece (maybe on eBay on one of my regular trawls......) that was rose gold with grey MOP? Maybe one of the experts could comment, it might have been a limited edition at one point



I'm not an expert but last year VCA released a LE holiday pendant in gray mop with pg.


----------



## Diamondbirdie

texasgirliegirl said:


> I'm not an expert but last year VCA released a LE holiday pendant in gray mop with pg.


Sounds like that was it then, I think it caught my eye as an unusual yet very pretty combo!


----------



## Lexgal

b_lux_fashion said:


> Would love to see any pics/mod shots of these! There are so very little pics of the pure line, and I'm considering getting some in future, so love to see in action!


I just put them away. I'll take some shots and post them when I get them back out. Should not be long as I wear them often in the fall and winter.


----------



## perleegirl

ALLinTHEbag said:


> They are about the same length. I'll measure exact tomorrow. It was around 30k I believe.



Yes! I didn't realize it was already up on the website, but I have checked it out now.
It's just slightly shorter. Did you get to look at the 6 motif pave bracelet? If so, what did you think?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

perleegirl said:


> Yes! I didn't realize it was already up on the website, but I have checked it out now.
> It's just slightly shorter. Did you get to look at the 6 motif pave bracelet? If so, what did you think?


I am considering it so I can add it to the necklace to double it or layer with my perlee bangles. I have the vintage diamond pave 5 motif though so I am not sure. I may just try for an extender when I am in NYC.


----------



## oh_BOY

Is the Alhambra Single Motif bracelet adjustable? I have tiny wrists and hate the loose look.


----------



## MyDogTink

Hi. I just wanted to thank hopingoneday and TGG for their time and patience with my questions. I saved up for the ten motif TE and planned on purchasing it once the summer ended. Well...we were in the Bahamas and my husband mentioned that Omega released a new James Bond LE watch for the upcoming movie. I blew my VCA fund on the watch for him. The VCA piece is still on my list. Thanks again and I enjoy looking at everyone's beautiful pieces.


----------



## HADASSA

MyDogTink said:


> Hi. I just wanted to thank hopingoneday and TGG for their time and patience with my questions. I saved up for the ten motif TE and planned on purchasing it once the summer ended. Well...we were in the Bahamas and my husband mentioned that Omega released a new James Bond LE watch for the upcoming movie. I blew my VCA fund on the watch for him. The VCA piece is still on my list. Thanks again and I enjoy looking at everyone's beautiful pieces.



Don't worry - I am sure your UNSELFISH act would not go unnoticed  LOVE conquers all...


----------



## MyDogTink

HADASSA said:


> Don't worry - I am sure your UNSELFISH act would not go unnoticed  LOVE conquers all...




Thanks. We do have a significant anniversary approaching so maybe my good deed will be noticed. The watch is for our anniversary and since it's a LE I didn't want to pass it up.


----------



## Lexgal

Picture as requested  of the Alhambra.  The earrings are the minis.  I went back and forth. In the end I went with the minis because of the onyx and how my ears are pierced. If would go with the regular size if I had done the  mop.


----------



## HADASSA

MyDogTink said:


> Thanks. We do have a significant anniversary approaching so maybe my good deed will be noticed. The watch is for our anniversary and since it's a LE I didn't want to pass it up.



I am sure the feeling of getting that LE watch for your husband far surpasses  the feeling of getting something for yourself  Happy Anniversary in advance


----------



## paruparo

such beautiful pieces, I wish I had a VCA closer to me!


I have to order my VCA pieces via Neiman Marcus. On that note, does anyone know if VCA is included in Neiman Marcus triple points event that is coming up next week? 


I could've sworn it was (since I got the points before)  but the SA I spoke to earlier kept insisting VCA has NEVER been included in triple points....


----------



## baghagg

paruparo said:


> such beautiful pieces, I wish I had a VCA closer to me!
> 
> 
> I have to order my VCA pieces via Neiman Marcus. On that note, does anyone know if VCA is included in Neiman Marcus triple points event that is coming up next week?
> 
> 
> I could've sworn it was (since I got the points before)  but the SA I spoke to earlier kept insisting VCA has NEVER been included in triple points....



According to my NM jewelry SA whom I saw today,  NM once participated in points promotions for VCA but concluded it a couple of years ago. ..  it's a straight two points now.


----------



## paruparo

baghagg said:


> According to my NM jewelry SA whom I saw today,  NM once participated in points promotions for VCA but concluded it a couple of years ago. ..  it's a straight two points now.



Ah, thank you for confirming this! At least I know I wasn't imagining getting triple points before lol. The SA was really insistent it had never ever been included. 

My usual SA left Neiman Marcus a few months ago so I have had to find a new one to be loyal to. Unfortunately, everyone that's helped me so far, I've not been enamored with.


----------



## hopingoneday

MyDogTink said:


> Hi. I just wanted to thank hopingoneday and TGG for their time and patience with my questions. I saved up for the ten motif TE and planned on purchasing it once the summer ended. Well...we were in the Bahamas and my husband mentioned that Omega released a new James Bond LE watch for the upcoming movie. I blew my VCA fund on the watch for him. The VCA piece is still on my list. Thanks again and I enjoy looking at everyone's beautiful pieces.




What a sweet and thoughtful thing that was for you to do. Are you saving it to give to him as a surprise?


----------



## hopingoneday

Lexgal said:


> Picture as requested  of the Alhambra.  The earrings are the minis.  I went back and forth. In the end I went with the minis because of the onyx and how my ears are pierced. If would go with the regular size if I had done the  mop.




Love !!!


----------



## PennyD2911

paruparo said:


> Ah, thank you for confirming this! At least I know I wasn't imagining getting triple points before lol. The SA was really insistent it had never ever been included.
> 
> 
> 
> My usual SA left Neiman Marcus a few months ago so I have had to find a new one to be loyal to. Unfortunately, everyone that's helped me so far, I've not been enamored with.




I have a fabulous VCA SA, he is the manager of the VCA Boutique inside NM Atlanta GA. 
He is wonderful with VCA and can help with anything in Neimans as well. PM me if you would like contact info. [emoji4]


----------



## chaneljewel

Has anyone purchased any of the new sweets line?  I love the 20 motif rose gold necklace...it's so feminine and pretty!  A must for me I can see!


----------



## MyDogTink

hopingoneday said:


> What a sweet and thoughtful thing that was for you to do. Are you saving it to give to him as a surprise?




Not a surprise. He mentioned it while we were shopping in Nassau. The Omega boutique was literally selling the only one they had when we walked in. We were lucky to find one at an AD. Thanks again for all your suggestions. TE is still on my list!


----------



## chaneljewel

chaneljewel said:


> Has anyone purchased any of the new sweets line?  I love the 20 motif rose gold necklace...it's so feminine and pretty!  A must for me I can see!



I mean the 16 motif.  Lovely!


----------



## marksuzy

Metrowestmama said:


> At least for once they are offering something new for WG users. There hasn't even been a holiday pendant in WG in some time. But wish they would have plain white gold options. The diamond prices kill me.


In case anyone is interested, there is a 2011 holiday pendant (MOP with WG) available at Ann's.


----------



## allure244

paruparo said:


> such beautiful pieces, I wish I had a VCA closer to me!
> 
> 
> I have to order my VCA pieces via Neiman Marcus. On that note, does anyone know if VCA is included in Neiman Marcus triple points event that is coming up next week?
> 
> 
> I could've sworn it was (since I got the points before)  but the SA I spoke to earlier kept insisting VCA has NEVER been included in triple points....




The last time VCA was included in a triple points promotion was around April 2014. I remember this only because it spurred me to make a big purchase.


----------



## HeidiDavis

MyDogTink said:


> Thanks. We do have a significant anniversary approaching so maybe my good deed will be noticed. The watch is for our anniversary and since it's a LE I didn't want to pass it up.


 
I hope your DH truly appreciates the depth of your sacrifice!  Lol.  In all seriousness, how lovely and generous of you to put your husband's wish before your own.  You are a gem, no pun intended.


----------



## HeidiDavis

Hello, Ladies!


I just had to share!  I spent last weekend in Aspen, and the VCA boutique up there is FINALLY open after a year-long remodel! (VCA operated out of a tiny room at the St. Regis for the last year and had very few pieces available.)  I was there on the first day the store opened and I was basically the only one there.  This was very exciting for me as I have never gotten to go to a VCA boutique.  I've had to make all my purchases online, sight unseen.  The boutique is three-stories and has many different pieces from the different lines.  I got photos and will post them once I can get my daughter to help me (I am truly a dunce with computers!).  I won't go to Aspen again till next year in the fall, but hopefully some of you might get there for skiing this winter and can check the VCA boutique out.  It was a real treat for me.


----------



## b_lux_fashion

Lexgal said:


> Picture as requested  of the Alhambra.  The earrings are the minis.  I went back and forth. In the end I went with the minis because of the onyx and how my ears are pierced. If would go with the regular size if I had done the  mop.



Thank you so much for posting it! 
Wow! Gorgeous!  pure line is such a fresh take on the alhambra
Might I ask why you would get regular size in mop but still not in onyx? Is there a difference between them besides the different stones?


----------



## Notorious Pink

HeidiDavis said:


> Hello, Ladies!
> 
> 
> I just had to share!  I spent last weekend in Aspen, and the VCA boutique up there is FINALLY open after a year-long remodel! (VCA operated out of a tiny room at the St. Regis for the last year and had very few pieces available.)  I was there on the first day the store opened and I was basically the only one there.  This was very exciting for me as I have never gotten to go to a VCA boutique.  I've had to make all my purchases online, sight unseen.  The boutique is three-stories and has many different pieces from the different lines.  I got photos and will post them once I can get my daughter to help me (I am truly a dunce with computers!).  I won't go to Aspen again till next year in the fall, but hopefully some of you might get there for skiing this winter and can check the VCA boutique out.  It was a real treat for me.




Thanks for the info! THAT explains why I couldn't find it last winter....but then again it was so hard for me to leave Gorsuch.... [emoji57] hoping to go back soon, but this year we will be skiing elsewhere.


----------



## sjunky13

Went to VCA 57th, was set on getting the PG sweet 6 motif to stack . It looked horrible on me. 
The sweets are lovely,  loved the smaller motif with my vintage size but the pink gold looked like copper on my skin! Hope they make a YG asap!

SA said the sweets are made a pink pinker than normal VCA PG. If you love PG, get the 6 motif bracelet , it is soo pretty. 
I asked about the Perlee bracelets and they will be like the thin rings, to stack.  Not in the system yet.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sjunky13 said:


> Went to VCA 57th, was set on getting the PG sweet 6 motif to stack . It looked horrible on me.
> The sweets are lovely,  loved the smaller motif with my vintage size but the pink gold looked like copper on my skin! Hope they make a YG asap!
> 
> SA said the sweets are made a pink pinker than normal VCA PG. If you love PG, get the 6 motif bracelet , it is soo pretty.
> I asked about the Perlee bracelets and they will be like the thin rings, to stack.  Not in the system yet.



Thank you for the info re the perlee bracelets.  Do you know if they will have a hinge like the current style?


----------



## PennyD2911

sjunky13 said:


> Went to VCA 57th, was set on getting the PG sweet 6 motif to stack . It looked horrible on me.
> The sweets are lovely,  loved the smaller motif with my vintage size but the pink gold looked like copper on my skin! Hope they make a YG asap!
> 
> SA said the sweets are made a pink pinker than normal VCA PG. If you love PG, get the 6 motif bracelet , it is soo pretty.
> I asked about the Perlee bracelets and they will be like the thin rings, to stack.  Not in the system yet.




Looking forward to seeing these bracelets. 
Hoping they will work well with my Perlee Signature Bracelet.


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you for the info re the perlee bracelets.  Do you know if they will have a hinge like the current style?



He said bangle, I am not sure. he had no other info.


----------



## sjunky13

PennyD2911 said:


> Looking forward to seeing these bracelets.
> Hoping they will work well with my Perlee Signature Bracelet.



I hope so too! 

I think they will look fab with vintage pieces too.


----------



## periogirl28

Went to the Vendome store to ogle at the limited edition Sevres blue porcelain pieces. Decided to pass. SA said their new Sweets are only on sale later and to come back in November.


----------



## I'll take two

ALLinTHEbag said:


> View attachment 3145599
> View attachment 3145600
> View attachment 3145601
> View attachment 3145602



Love these ,congrats .
Can't wait to see them in the flesh . I have been told 1st November for the UK


----------



## perleegirl

I tried on the W/G MOP 20 motif and small Lotus earrings over the weekend. Now, I can't stop dreaming![emoji7]
I also tried on the Y/G Clover Perlee, to compare to the W/G, and W/G is definitely best on me. Now I am trying to decide if I stick with the W/G Perlee, and add the 20 motif and Lotus earrings after, or forgo the bracelet all together and get the necklace and earrings instead. I originally sent the W/G back, because I saw a flaw in the shape, but the one I checked out Saturday looks fine. Honestly, I think it's just an optical illusion in the design. The only bracelet I currently wear is a W/G 4 Dia LOVE. I would either wear the clover Perlee with it, or move it to my left hand and wear it with my Patek 24. I also stopped in at Cartier and tried on a second 4 Dia LOVE in Y/G, as well as the JUC, and the new double wrap JUC. Lots of fabulous bracelet options, so trying to decide which I "need."  
Love any and all feedback on building a smart collection.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you for the info re the perlee bracelets.  Do you know if they will have a hinge like the current style?





PennyD2911 said:


> Looking forward to seeing these bracelets.
> Hoping they will work well with my Perlee Signature Bracelet.





sjunky13 said:


> He said bangle, I am not sure. he had no other info.





sjunky13 said:


> I hope so too!
> 
> I think they will look fab with vintage pieces too.



The new Perlee bangles will look like this (pic of ring from VCA website). No hinge.


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> The new Perlee bangles will look like this (pic of ring from VCA website). No hinge.


 
That's the idea I had of the bracelets.


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> That's the idea I had of the bracelets.



I do prefer your Signature Perlee though P  These are supposed to be very thin - ideal for stacking.


----------



## perleegirl

I was told today that the new Perlee will come in all three metals, slips on, one size (medium) only, and will be priced between $4,500 and $5,500.


----------



## HADASSA

perleegirl said:


> I tried on the W/G MOP 20 motif and small Lotus earrings over the weekend. Now, I can't stop dreaming![emoji7]
> I also tried on the Y/G Clover Perlee, to compare to the W/G, and W/G is definitely best on me. Now I am trying to decide if I stick with the W/G Perlee, and add the 20 motif and Lotus earrings after, or forgo the bracelet all together and get the necklace and earrings instead. I originally sent the W/G back, because I saw a flaw in the shape, but the one I checked out Saturday looks fine. Honestly, I think it's just an optical illusion in the design. The only bracelet I currently wear is a W/G 4 Dia LOVE. I would either wear the clover Perlee with it, or move it to my left hand and wear it with my Patek 24. I also stopped in at Cartier and tried on a second 4 Dia LOVE in Y/G, as well as the JUC, and the new double wrap JUC. Lots of fabulous bracelet options, so trying to decide which I "need."
> Love any and all feedback on building a smart collection.



Perleegirl, you seem more in love with the W/G MOP 20 motif and small Lotus earrings than the Perlee Clover bracelet. It's not that you haven't had it to know if it works for you or not. VCA is too expensive to settle...even though the Perlee Clover is by no means settling.


----------



## PhoenixH

I went to the boutique to try on the new pave sweets and thought I should share how versatile the 16 motif can be. Although I love it, I think I will be going for the pave frivole earrings instead. I feel that has more impact on me. Any thoughts my expert VCA friends?


----------



## PhoenixH

16 motif doubled


----------



## PhoenixH

And the frivole earrings which I have been yearning for awhile. I am also in love with the pave Socrates between the finger ring. And I am thinking that the cost of the pave 16 motif could buy me the earrings and ring instead??? Opinions anyone? Thanks in advance


----------



## baghagg

PhoenixH said:


> 16 motif doubled



I'm no expert,  but that necklace looks AH-MAZING on you! !!


----------



## CATEYES

PhoenixH said:


> And the frivole earrings which I have been yearning for awhile. I am also in love with the pave Socrates between the finger ring. And I am thinking that the cost of the pave 16 motif could buy me the earrings and ring instead??? Opinions anyone? Thanks in advance



This is a hard decision because they are both in white gold abs so blingy!! I really like the necklace a ton! But I tried on the same earrings and even my DH loved them! They have a huge impact. I wasn't much help-sorry lol! Can't wait to see what you get tho!


----------



## Sparkledolll

PhoenixH said:


> I went to the boutique to try on the new pave sweets and thought I should share how versatile the 16 motif can be. Although I love it, I think I will be going for the pave frivole earrings instead. I feel that has more impact on me. Any thoughts my expert VCA friends?




I'm no expert but I Love it as a bracelet and necklace, looks beautiful on you! I can't wait for this to be available in Europe. I think because the motifs are smaller it makes the necklace more casual than the vintage size. I feel like you could wear this as an "everyday" necklace and not just for special occasion.


----------



## HADASSA

PhoenixH said:


> And the frivole earrings which I have been yearning for awhile. I am also in love with the pave Socrates between the finger ring. And I am thinking that the cost of the pave 16 motif could buy me the earrings and ring instead??? Opinions anyone? Thanks in advance



As gorgeous as the 16-motifs looks on you, I think the Pave Frivole Earrings and the BTF Socrates Ring would be the better buy


----------



## perleegirl

PhoenixH said:


> I went to the boutique to try on the new pave sweets and thought I should share how versatile the 16 motif can be. Although I love it, I think I will be going for the pave frivole earrings instead. I feel that has more impact on me. Any thoughts my expert VCA friends?



Glad I'm not the only one in a VCA quandary! I really, really love the Frivole earrings. So classy!
I too looked at all the new Sweet releases over the weekend, but for me it's just too sweet. I prefer the Vintage size.


----------



## Notorious Pink

perleegirl said:


> Glad I'm not the only one in a VCA quandary! I really, really love the Frivole earrings. So classy!
> I too looked at all the new Sweet releases over the weekend, but for me it's just too sweet. I prefer the Vintage size.




Thank you, perleegirl - I was just about to ask if I was the only one who didn't love the sweets. I'm not really into subtle jewelry, the size just doesn't work on me. For earrings, even the regular vintage Alhambra looks small. Love the pave frivoles, though.


----------



## b_lux_fashion

perleegirl said:


> Glad I'm not the only one in a VCA quandary! I really, really love the Frivole earrings. So classy!
> I too looked at all the new Sweet releases over the weekend, but for me it's just too sweet. I prefer the Vintage size.



I do have to somewhat agree about the sweets, but for the single motif WG ones. I looked at the sweet pendant version, and it was just so small. The diamonds on it, although did have a lot of beautiful fire, were just soo small, and didn't fill up the entire clover.

I personally don't feel that the pave sweet pendant is worth the price tag.  Now, I didn't get to see the earrings or multiple motif versions, so I can't speak on those. But I would rather use the money to get a regular vintage pendant or two sweets to play with!


----------



## b_lux_fashion

Btw, I also compared the sweet pave to the Pure pave pendant, and let me just say.... diamonds are so so pretty and nice size, and the diamond locations fill up the whole piece with color, and it's just stunning!  

It made me now in a future (within a year) dilemma of whether to save up more and get them in earrings and delay getting a few fun color sweet studs, or get sweet pave and a few fun other sweets...  I'm a bit hesitant though because the price difference is like... which scares me a little.  I'm  also a bit hesitant about pure diamond studs because they're not as classic as vintage/sweet, so idk how good they'd look or how good they'd be to have as my only general diamond pair and default earring set...   I do though need to see them side by side and in person first, but any thoughts?


----------



## chaneljewel

PhoenixH said:


> 16 motif doubled



I think this is gorgeous!


----------



## chaneljewel

PhoenixH said:


> And the frivole earrings which I have been yearning for awhile. I am also in love with the pave Socrates between the finger ring. And I am thinking that the cost of the pave 16 motif could buy me the earrings and ring instead??? Opinions anyone? Thanks in advance



I'm partial to the frivolity earrings.  I have them and just think they're elegant and unique!


----------



## kath00

Hi everyone.  I have a questions.  I sent in my Holiday pendant about 10 days ago to get it extended.  They just called me that there is a 1-2 week delay due to some sort of computer problem Van Cleef is having so now I won't get it back till late October.  I am a little worried.  Does this sound right?


----------



## PennyD2911

kath00 said:


> Hi everyone.  I have a questions.  I sent in my Holiday pendant about 10 days ago to get it extended.  They just called me that there is a 1-2 week delay due to some sort of computer problem Van Cleef is having so now I won't get it back till late October.  I am a little worried.  Does this sound right?




Since you took it to VCA in NM it might take a bit longer than taken directly to VCA.  I'm sure there is a back log now since the Holiday Pendant was just released.  When I bought my MOP/WG Magic Pendant Mitchell sent it to NYC to be lengthened and it took two weeks.  That wasn't even around a launch date for a new piece.  As for the computer problem that is odd it would cause a delay in bench work production.


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> I do prefer your Signature Perlee though P  These are supposed to be very thin - ideal for stacking.




I totally agree, I love my signature bracelet!
I want to check out the new bangles as you said maybe a couple for stacking. [emoji4]


----------



## PennyD2911

perleegirl said:


> I was told today that the new Perlee will come in all three metals, slips on, one size (medium) only, and will be priced between $4,500 and $5,500.




OK now that price point is a no for me. If the width of the bangle is as thin as I think it will be, then I wouldn't purchase them for that price. I appreciate that they are hand made and labor intensive but for that amount of money I'd rather invest it in another VCA piece.


----------



## PennyD2911

PhoenixH said:


> I went to the boutique to try on the new pave sweets and thought I should share how versatile the 16 motif can be. Although I love it, I think I will be going for the pave frivole earrings instead. I feel that has more impact on me. Any thoughts my expert VCA friends?




The 16 motif Sweet is a beautiful piece!


----------



## PennyD2911

hadassa said:


> as gorgeous as the 16-motifs looks on you, i think the pave frivole earrings and the btf socrates ring would be the better buy




+1


----------



## Junkenpo

PhoenixH said:


> 16 motif doubled



Soooo beautiful!   This size I think I could wear every day. It looks stunning on you.


----------



## baghagg

PennyD2911 said:


> Since you took it to VCA in NM it might take a bit longer than taken directly to VCA.  I'm sure there is a back log now since the Holiday Pendant was just released.  When I bought my MOP/WG Magic Pendant Mitchell sent it to NYC to be lengthened and it took two weeks.  That wasn't even around a launch date for a new piece.  As for the computer problem that is odd it would cause a delay in bench work production.



I recently made a VCA necklace purchase through NM, and was told due to the 2" extension which I requested,  it would take two weeks before it shipped.  No mention of computer problems.   Hmmmm


----------



## bags to die for

A couple of potentially well priced diamond magic alhambra pieces if you're in Sydney. There's no VCA here so the brand is not as well known.

http://shapiro.com.au/auctions/catalogues/sh114-fine-jewellery-and-luxury-design/?page=3


----------



## dialv

PhoenixH said:


> And the frivole earrings which I have been yearning for awhile. I am also in love with the pave Socrates between the finger ring. And I am thinking that the cost of the pave 16 motif could buy me the earrings and ring instead??? Opinions anyone? Thanks in advance


Earrings and ring. Those earrings look stunning on you!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kath00 said:


> Hi everyone.  I have a questions.  I sent in my Holiday pendant about 10 days ago to get it extended.  They just called me that there is a 1-2 week delay due to some sort of computer problem Van Cleef is having so now I won't get it back till late October.  I am a little worried.  Does this sound right?



Mine took longer to engrave due the Pope's visit. &#128513;


----------



## JulesB68

texasgirliegirl said:


> Mine took longer to engrave due the Pope's visit. &#128513;



I didn't know the Pope liked VCA!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

JulesB68 said:


> I didn't know the Pope liked VCA!



Ha! Ha!!!  
Yes, I was a bit annoyed that everything came to a screeching halt when the Pope came to town...priorities, right?  (kidding!).


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Hi Ladies! I know it's sleep time for most of you, but I really need help to make a quick decision.
There is a pair of Lucky Alhambra MOP/ TE butterfly earrings at a local consignment store for around $4.500, way below retail. I tried them and they look very nice on me, TE matches my hair color. 
Now, the dilemma is: do I need them? I am 39, will they look too childish in a couple of year? I admit I wouldn't buy them for the full price, but I like a bargain.
If it helps, my current collection is: WG MOP sweet Alhambra earring, vintage pendant, 5- motif bracelet and ring with diamond, WG small Frivole earrings and YG Frivole BTF ring.
Thank you all in advance!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I understand your concerns about the butterflies. 
While it's always fun to snag a bargain, do you love these earrings? Although the butterfly is an iconic VCA design, I have always felt that they aren't as classic as the clovers for example. 
While on vacation recently I stopped into the local VCA. The SA was wearing the pave butterfly earrings. She is easily in her 60's. These earrings were whimsical and fun yet still classically elegant. My perspective immediately changed.
Are there any other pieces currently on your wish list? 
Do you feel that you will wear these earrings enough to justify them? If so, go for it. &#128516;&#127808;&#128149;


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

texasgirliegirl said:


> I understand your concerns about the butterflies.
> While it's always fun to snag a bargain, do you love these earrings? Although the butterfly is an iconic VCA design, I have always felt that they aren't as classic as the clovers for example.
> While on vacation recently I stopped into the local VCA. The SA was wearing the pave butterfly earrings. She is easily in her 60's. These earrings were whimsical and fun yet still classically elegant. My perspective immediately changed.
> Are there any other pieces currently on your wish list?
> Do you feel that you will wear these earrings enough to justify them? If so, go for it. &#128516;&#127808;&#128149;



Thank you so much for your opinion, I really appreciate it. 
I don't know if I love the earrings, but how can I not love VCA? I am afraid, if I miss this opportunity, I will kick myself later.
There is nothing currently on my wish list. I feel I am done with WG, so it is a nice opportunity to start a YG collection, like add a ring or bracelet later.
I have till tomorrow to decide: it will be a sleepless night.


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Here is a picture, if it helps.


----------



## CATEYES

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Here is a picture, if it helps.



Very nice.....I could see an older woman wearing these too and I would think she was very cute and stylish! If you really love these, get them before they are gone. These can grow old with you


----------



## texasgirliegirl

These are very pretty!! 
VCA pieces are SO expensive so I really do understand your hesitation. 
They appear whimsical and fun. 
I do see them as more casual...
Does this help?


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

texasgirliegirl said:


> These are very pretty!!
> VCA pieces are SO expensive so I really do understand your hesitation.
> They appear whimsical and fun.
> I do see them as more casual...
> Does this help?



Thank you so much, it does help: I am casual 99.9% of the time. I actually tried the MOP two motif version and it looked to formal for me, so I bought small Frivole instead


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

CATEYES said:


> Very nice.....I could see an older woman wearing these too and I would think she was very cute and stylish! If you really love these, get them before they are gone. These can grow old with you



Thank you so much! Though I can't see my mother wearing them, I guess, I can still pull them off for a couple of more years and then pass them to DD.


----------



## etoupebirkin

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Here is a picture, if it helps.



I love these. And they are on my wish list. I'm 56, and I don't think I'll ever be too grown up to wear em. I actually own the matching ring.


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

etoupebirkin said:


> I love these. And they are on my wish list. I'm 56, and I don't think I'll ever be too grown up to wear em. I actually own the matching ring.



I am sure they will look wonderful on you. Thank you for your opinion!


----------



## JulesB68

I think they look lovely on you lightpinkdaisy. They look great with your ring. If you think they are a good deal, I think you should buy them and then if you find that they don't get as much wear as you hoped, sell them on to EB! [emoji12]


----------



## PhoenixH

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Here is a picture, if it helps.



Looks great on you and even better that it's a good deal &#128525;


----------



## kewave

Not a fan of TE but must say it looks stunning on you. Get it, you look stylish enough to rock it even in your old age.


----------



## elizabethtwrs

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Here is a picture, if it helps.




It looks great with your frivole! I mean, butterflies and flowers always go together, right??


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

They are MINE!!! 
Thank you every one for your advice! You were really helpful! 

I have noticed though that one of the TE stones is a bit loose. Do you think it's a quick fix at VCA or will they need to send it somewhere?


----------



## CATEYES

lightpinkdaisy said:


> They are MINE!!!
> Thank you every one for your advice! You were really helpful!
> 
> I have noticed though that one of the TE stones is a bit loose. Do you think it's a quick fix at VCA or will they need to send it somewhere?



Congrats!! Regarding the fix, it is sort of a pain or embarrassing almost-that was my experience anyway. I bought a lucky heart vintage Alhambra necklace from Anns Fabulous Finds-so happy to find! Took the necklace and certificate it came with to my boutique and my SA asks tons of questions about where I bought it. I said I bought it from a friend, she may have purchased from NM (they asked that too). Took a long time to get them to enter it into their computer with serial number, my DH info, etc. So all the questions between employees going back and forth with each other and questions to us is why I say embarrassing to some extent. But it was sent out and several weeks later, came back extended like I paid for. Hope it goes easier for you my dear!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lightpinkdaisy said:


> They are MINE!!!
> Thank you every one for your advice! You were really helpful!
> 
> I have noticed though that one of the TE stones is a bit loose. Do you think it's a quick fix at VCA or will they need to send it somewhere?



Yo can send the earrings directly to the workshop in NYC. 
All you need to do is call VCA and tell them that you have a piece that needs attention. I believe the department is called aftermarket sales (?). 
It happens all the time. No need to deal with the SA's who aren't authorized to authenticate anyway. No worries. 
The workshop will look at the earrings and will call back with an estimate for the repair. Ask to have them cleaned/ polished while they have them. 
Your earrings will get mailed back to you directly and will be as perfect as brand new.


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

CATEYES said:


> Congrats!! Regarding the fix, it is sort of a pain or embarrassing almost-that was my experience anyway. I bought a lucky heart vintage Alhambra necklace from Anns Fabulous Finds-so happy to find! Took the necklace and certificate it came with to my boutique and my SA asks tons of questions about where I bought it. I said I bought it from a friend, she may have purchased from NM (they asked that too). Took a long time to get them to enter it into their computer with serial number, my DH info, etc. So all the questions between employees going back and forth with each other and questions to us is why I say embarrassing to some extent. But it was sent out and several weeks later, came back extended like I paid for. Hope it goes easier for you my dear!



Thank you so much!
Do you think they asked all that questions because the heart was discontinued?
Anyway, I will take them to VCA next week and see what they say.


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yo can send the earrings directly to the workshop in NYC.
> All you need to do is call VCA and tell them that you have a piece that needs attention. I believe the department is called aftermarket sales (?).
> It happens all the time. No need to deal with the SA's who aren't authorized to authenticate anyway. No worries.
> The workshop will look at the earrings and will call back with an estimate for the repair. Ask to have them cleaned/ polished while they have them.
> Your earrings will get mailed back to you directly and will be as perfect as brand new.



The problem is I am not in the US, so the only way is to deal with a SA.
Thank you again for all your support!


----------



## CATEYES

They looked the item up and said its not under your name...did you buy at NM? That's where the problem was-we didn't buy it originally and it wasn't under our account.


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

CATEYES said:


> They looked the item up and said its not under your name...did you buy at NM? That's where the problem was-we didn't buy it originally and it wasn't under our account.



Oh, I didn't know each item is assigned to someone's name. Anyway, I guess I can say that it was a gift or it belongs to friend and bought abroad.


----------



## CATEYES

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Oh, I didn't know each item is assigned to someone's name. Anyway, I guess I can say that it was a gift or it belongs to friend and bought abroad.



Don't think assigned but when you purchase from the boutique, all items you purchase are under your name-sounded like this was the case. Someone here that knows more ca chime in. Anyway, yes maybe say was a gift or say like me, bought from a friend. Did these come with the certificate? If so, may make it easier.


----------



## CATEYES

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yo can send the earrings directly to the workshop in NYC.
> All you need to do is call VCA and tell them that you have a piece that needs attention. I believe the department is called aftermarket sales (?).
> It happens all the time. No need to deal with the SA's who aren't authorized to authenticate anyway. No worries.
> The workshop will look at the earrings and will call back with an estimate for the repair. Ask to have them cleaned/ polished while they have them.
> Your earrings will get mailed back to you directly and will be as perfect as brand new.



Great info to know, thank you for sharing TGG! I will do this again if I ever by pre-loved VCA again.


----------



## chaneljewel

Is the malachite pendant is still available?   It's the one that has the extended length.
I rarely wear it and may want to sell it but am wondering if it's still available.  Thanks.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

chaneljewel said:


> Is the malachite pendant is still available?   It's the one that has the extended length.
> I rarely wear it and may want to sell it but am wondering if it's still available.  Thanks.



Yes


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lightpinkdaisy said:


> The problem is I am not in the US, so the only way is to deal with a SA.
> Thank you again for all your support!



I don't really see what difference it would make if the piece will ultimately go to VCA anyway. I suppose it depends what country you live and which workshop it will be sent to. 
At any rate, you don't need a representative to send items in for repair. You can deal with VCA directly. You will just need to ship it ( insured of course).


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

texasgirliegirl said:


> I don't really see what difference it would make if the piece will ultimately go to VCA anyway. I suppose it depends what country you live and which workshop it will be sent to.
> At any rate, you don't need a representative to send items in for repair. You can deal with VCA directly. You will just need to ship it ( insured of course).



I am in Dubai within 15 min drive to most boutiques, it is quite unusual here to use a courier for such purpose.
Anyway, I went to VCA today. They were very sweet and helpful. Just asked when I bought the earrings. I lied:shame: that around 5 years ago. They said that there may be a charge and it will take up to two weeks. Overall, it was a pleasant experience and I can't wait to get my earrings back!
Thank you all again for your advice and support!


----------



## kimber418

lightpinkdaisy said:


> They are MINE!!!
> Thank you every one for your advice! You were really helpful!
> 
> I have noticed though that one of the TE stones is a bit loose. Do you think it's a quick fix at VCA or will they need to send it somewhere?


Love your earrings.  I am glad you are able to get them adjusted.   They look great on you!


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

kimber418 said:


> Love your earrings.  I am glad you are able to get them adjusted.   They look great on you!



Thank you! Can't wait to get them back!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Do any of you have a 20 motif VCA Malachite, and also a long Magic Malachite?  Do you ever wear them together?


----------



## sbelle

Cavalier Girl said:


> Do any of you have a 20 motif VCA Malachite, and also a long Magic Malachite?  Do you ever wear them together?



I have them both but don't wear them together.  Maybe it is just me, but I don't have good luck wearing a necklace with chain like the long Magic pendant with another necklace.  It always seems things get tangled.

I love the idea!  Has anyone else had luck?


----------



## Sparkledolll

I just came back from a Paris trip. Totally had my mind set on getting the sweets pave 16 motif but instead I came away with a Perlee piece (I still wouldn't mind the WG clover... Maybe one day). I bought the clover and signature last year and have worn both a lot so this is my ultimate stack. Thanks for letting me share my joy ladies! I will take a better pic when I've unpacked . [emoji1]


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Natalie j said:


> I just came back from a Paris trip. Totally had my mind set on getting the sweets pave 16 motif but instead I came away with a Perlee piece (I still wouldn't mind the WG clover... Maybe one day). I bought the clover and signature last year and have worn both a lot so this is my ultimate stack. Thanks for letting me share my joy ladies! I will take a better pic when I've unpacked . [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163723



It is stunning! Congrats! Looking forward to more pictures!


----------



## Sparkledolll

lightpinkdaisy said:


> It is stunning! Congrats! Looking forward to more pictures!




Thank you! My dream stack [emoji4].


----------



## leechiyong

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! My dream stack [emoji4].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163940



So lovely!


----------



## perleegirl

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! My dream stack [emoji4].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163940



Crazy Beautiful! Congratulations on your newest addition! Natalie, don't you also have the pave Perlee in W/G?


----------



## Sparkledolll

leechiyong said:


> So lovely!







perleegirl said:


> Crazy Beautiful! Congratulations on your newest addition! Natalie, don't you also have the pave Perlee in W/G?




Thank you ladies! 

Perleegirl, the WG pave belongs to my mother which I borrow from time to time but it's the large size and all mine are mediums so it doesn't line up. I'm a bit OCD [emoji16]


----------



## perleegirl

Natalie j said:


> Thank you ladies!
> 
> Perleegirl, the WG pave belongs to my mother which I borrow from time to time but it's the large size and all mine are mediums so it doesn't line up. I'm a bit OCD [emoji16]



I totally understand OCD! Your stack is so dreamy! Seriously inspiring me to keep the W/G clover, and dream on.


----------



## Sparkledolll

perleegirl said:


> I totally understand OCD! Your stack is so dreamy! Seriously inspiring me to keep the W/G clover, and dream on.




Thank you so much! +1 on keeping the WG clover [emoji3]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> I just came back from a Paris trip. Totally had my mind set on getting the sweets pave 16 motif but instead I came away with a Perlee piece (I still wouldn't mind the WG clover... Maybe one day). I bought the clover and signature last year and have worn both a lot so this is my ultimate stack. Thanks for letting me share my joy ladies! I will take a better pic when I've unpacked . [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163723



Gorgeous!


----------



## kimber418

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! My dream stack [emoji4].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163940


Wow!  How beautiful is that?  Congratulations on your new piece.  I think you made a great choice ......


----------



## baghagg

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! My dream stack [emoji4].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163940



So gorgeous Natalie j!   Love it!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Managed to snag the holiday pendant today. I did not think I would like it as much as I did. I do like PG and I have a 20, 10 and 5 motif necklaces and bracelet, so it will fit in nicely to my wardrobe.

Can someone please tie me to Ban Island, puleeze?!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

etoupebirkin said:


> Managed to snag the holiday pendant today. I did not think I would like it as much as I did. I do like PG and I have a 20, 10 and 5 motif necklaces and bracelet, so it will fit in nicely to my wardrobe.
> 
> Can someone please tie me to Ban Island, puleeze?!!!




Congrats! What a beautiful VCA collection.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

etoupebirkin said:


> Managed to snag the holiday pendant today. I did not think I would like it as much as I did. I do like PG and I have a 20, 10 and 5 motif necklaces and bracelet, so it will fit in nicely to my wardrobe.
> 
> Can someone please tie me to Ban Island, puleeze?!!!



Let's travel there together


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> Gorgeous!







kimber418 said:


> Wow!  How beautiful is that?  Congratulations on your new piece.  I think you made a great choice ......







baghagg said:


> So gorgeous Natalie j!   Love it!




Thank you so much Ladies! My wish list is still long but for now I am living on Ban Island [emoji267][emoji267][emoji267] Unless by some miracle Turquoise turns up! [emoji16]


----------



## CATEYES

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! My dream stack [emoji4].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163940



Good grief, that's dreamy!! (my word tribute to the Leanits movie about to premiere ha ha). Love this stack, just amazing!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

CATEYES said:


> Good grief, that's dreamy!! (my word tribute to the Leanits movie about to premiere ha ha). Love this stack, just amazing!!




Thank you Cateyes! Love your blue WOC. [emoji3]


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> Do any of you have a 20 motif VCA Malachite, and also a long Magic Malachite?  Do you ever wear them together?



Oooh,  you've been a bit of a bad grrl... Congrats on your newest acquisition.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! My dream stack [emoji4].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163940



Beautiful!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

etoupebirkin said:


> Beautiful!!!




Thank you! Have you had a chance to look at the new sweets in PG? If I'm not mistaken the price of the 16 motif PG sweets is almost the same as a 10 motif VA MOP/Onyx. It's by no means cheap but for VCA I think it's quite reasonable!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! Have you had a chance to look at the new sweets in PG? If I'm not mistaken the price of the 16 motif PG sweets is almost the same as a 10 motif VA MOP/Onyx. It's by no means cheap but for VCA I think it's quite reasonable!



Yes but the chain is thin and the motifs are teeny.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yes but the chain is thin and the motifs are teeny.



Did you get a chance to see/handle them in person?


----------



## CATEYES

CATEYES said:


> Good grief, that's dreamy!! (my word tribute to the Leanits movie about to premiere ha ha). Love this stack, just amazing!!



I typed Peanuts movie-auto correct is annoying!


----------



## pigleto972001

Here's a shot of the sweets next to vintage Alhambra for comparison


----------



## pigleto972001

Sorry forgot the pic lol!

In person the sweets look about half the size of the vintage motifs. They might be a touch larger.


----------



## perleegirl

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3165046
> 
> Sorry forgot the pic lol!
> 
> In person the sweets look about half the size of the vintage motifs. They might be a touch larger.



But that's a pretty combo!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Did you get a chance to see/handle them in person?



I saw them on Tuesday &#127808;


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> Managed to snag the holiday pendant today. I did not think I would like it as much as I did. I do like PG and I have a 20, 10 and 5 motif necklaces and bracelet, so it will fit in nicely to my wardrobe.
> 
> Can someone please tie me to Ban Island, puleeze?!!!



Happy for you!


----------



## HeidiDavis

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3165046
> 
> Sorry forgot the pic lol!
> 
> In person the sweets look about half the size of the vintage motifs. They might be a touch larger.


 
Thank you for posting this pic!  It's great for reference!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3165046
> 
> Sorry forgot the pic lol!
> 
> In person the sweets look about half the size of the vintage motifs. They might be a touch larger.




I love this [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]... Makes me want to spend the deposit I put down for 20 motif turquoise on MOP WG instead (I mean it could be years before they make Turquoise again)  and save up the pave sweets next year. My DH told me to stop looking at the pic last night since I am banned [emoji23]


----------



## perleegirl

Natalie j said:


> I love this [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]... Makes me want to spend the deposit I put down for 20 motif turquoise on MOP WG instead (I mean it could be years before they make Turquoise again)  and save up the pave sweets next year. My DH told me to stop looking at the pic last night since I am banned [emoji23]



I feel the same! I told you I tried it on a few weeks ago together with the Lotus earrings. Such a dreamy pairing! At least you already have the "To Die For" bracelet collection, but I have so much to contemplate. After seeing your stack, I think I am going to stick with the Clover Perlee, and hope that Santa brings the 20 motif W/G MOP for Xmas.:santawave: I'll aim for adding the Lotus clips next year.
I think it would look really nice with your Chalcedony too.


----------



## Sparkledolll

perleegirl said:


> I feel the same! I told you I tried it on a few weeks ago together with the Lotus earrings. Such a dreamy pairing! At least you already have the "To Die For" bracelet collection, but I have so much to contemplate. After seeing your stack, I think I am going to stick with the Clover Perlee, and hope that Santa brings the 20 motif W/G MOP for Xmas.:santawave: I'll aim for adding the Lotus clips next year.
> 
> I think it would look really nice with your Chalcedony too.




Lol... What an amazing Christmas present that would be! I would probably go insane to see VCA under the tree [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## baghagg

Natalie j said:


> I love this [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]... Makes me want to spend the deposit I put down for 20 motif turquoise on MOP WG instead (I mean it could be years before they make Turquoise again)  and save up the pave sweets next year. My DH told me to stop looking at the pic last night since I am banned [emoji23]



Nataliej, how much of a deposit do they take on an item such as 20 motif turquoise,   how long have they had it,  and how long are they telling you it might take to come in?  Tia


----------



## Sparkledolll

baghagg said:


> Nataliej, how much of a deposit do they take on an item such as 20 motif turquoise,   how long have they had it,  and how long are they telling you it might take to come in?  Tia



Hi, I had to pay 30:/: deposit of the current price. So whenever it comes, I would pay the rest at the price it was when I paid the deposit so I don't have to worry about price increase. I got the 10 motif Turquiose in April this year at Place Vendome and also paid the deposit for 20 motif at the same time so it's been about 6 months wait so far but I haven't heard about anyone getting any Turquiose lately? I was in London last month and the VCA boutique there told me that they've stopped making Turquoise.... No estimated date as to when it might come, could be a year or two...who knows?! ..which is why I am kind of tempted to spend the deposit on something else


----------



## baghagg

Natalie j said:


> Hi, I had to pay 30:/: deposit of the current price. So whenever it comes, I would pay the rest at the price it was when I paid the deposit so I don't have to worry about price increase. I got the 10 motif Turquiose in April this year at Place Vendome and also paid the deposit for 20 motif at the same time so it's been about 6 months wait so far but I haven't heard about anyone getting any Turquiose lately? I was in London last month and the VCA boutique there told me that they've stopped making Turquoise.... No estimated date as to when it might come, could be a year or two...who knows?! ..which is why I am kind of tempted to spend the deposit on something else



Thank you for this info. ..  a VCA SA recently told me that turquoise is indefinately stalled due to sourcing issues with turquoise. .  However,  I feel like I read somewhere on this forum that someone recently either purchased or saw a piece from the Sweets line in turquoise,  so I was wondering how that works. ..


----------



## Sparkledolll

baghagg said:


> Thank you for this info. ..  a VCA SA recently told me that turquoise is indefinately stalled due to sourcing issues with turquoise. .  However,  I feel like I read somewhere on this forum that someone recently either purchased or saw a piece from the Sweets line in turquoise,  so I was wondering how that works. ..




Yes, the sweets turquoise is readily available, I see them in every boutique but it's the vintage size that's the problem. I guess they can't find the bigger pieces of Turquoise.


----------



## baghagg

Natalie j said:


> Yes, the sweets turquoise is readily available, I see them in every boutique but it's the vintage size that's the problem. I guess they can't find the bigger pieces of Turquoise.



Has your SA given you amy ETA info on your turquoise 20 motif?


----------



## Sparkledolll

baghagg said:


> Has your SA given you amy ETA info on your turquoise 20 motif?



No... She just said it could take some time, could be months or years but I can use up the deposit on something else whenever I want.


----------



## CATEYES

Natalie j said:


> Yes, the sweets turquoise is readily available, I see them in every boutique but it's the vintage size that's the problem. I guess they can't find the bigger pieces of Turquoise.



What country do you see sweet turquoise in every boutique? Here in US, not as common, in YG anyway. I've never seen them-in fact, South Coast Plaza (ritzy Southern CA area) had to order them in a few years ago. Texasgirlygirl said she had a hard time obtaining them for her daughter recently as well. I have been wanting the vintage sized in turquoise with YG as well but haven't seen them but would love to own. Are they really not able to be purchased anymore?! &#128546;


----------



## Sparkledolll

CATEYES said:


> What country do you see sweet turquoise in every boutique? Here in US, not as common, in YG anyway. I've never seen them-in fact, South Coast Plaza (ritzy Southern CA area) had to order them in a few years ago. Texasgirlygirl said she had a hard time obtaining them for her daughter recently as well. I have been wanting the vintage sized in turquoise with YG as well but haven't seen them but would love to own. Are they really not able to be purchased anymore?! [emoji22]




Paris, London and Hong Kong have turquoise sweets on display in all the stores I went to. Also it's available online in Europe too. I didn't realize that it's hard to find in the US....I have the Turquoise sweets in YG studs and WG butterfly single bracelet...maybe I should get the necklace before it's gone forever!


----------



## CATEYES

Natalie j said:


> Paris, London and Hong Kong have turquoise sweets on display in all the stores I went to. Also it's available online in Europe too. I didn't realize that it's hard to find in the US....I have the Turquoise sweets in YG studs and WG butterfly single bracelet...maybe I should get the necklace before it's gone forever!



Not sure about the bracelet or necklace with wg-I did see the bracelet on display last time I was at the boutique. I know you're awaiting word on the 20 motif, but can you buy the vintage sized earrings if you wanted to?! I don't want to miss out on them. I just got the malachite but now wishing I had asked for these....


----------



## Sparkledolll

CATEYES said:


> Not sure about the bracelet or necklace with wg-I did see the bracelet on display last time I was at the boutique. I know you're awaiting word on the 20 motif, but can you buy the vintage sized earrings if you wanted to?! I don't want to miss out on them. I just got the malachite but now wishing I had asked for these....




Nothing in vintage size is available at all. My SA did send me this pic in May to see if I want the ring but I passed. There hasn't been anymore since sadly.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

CATEYES said:


> What country do you see sweet turquoise in every boutique? Here in US, not as common, in YG anyway. I've never seen them-in fact, South Coast Plaza (ritzy Southern CA area) had to order them in a few years ago. Texasgirlygirl said she had a hard time obtaining them for her daughter recently as well. I have been wanting the vintage sized in turquoise with YG as well but haven't seen them but would love to own. Are they really not able to be purchased anymore?! &#128546;



New York VCA had several pairs of the sweets in turquoise but they were set in wg.  I wanted yg.
I eventually found a pair.


----------



## CATEYES

Natalie j said:


> Nothing in vintage size is available at all. My SA did send me this pic in May to see if I want the ring but I passed. There hasn't been anymore since sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166598



&#128064; Everything in this photo is gorgeous!! Ha ha! Can't believe you passed on the ring and now not available anymore. It's very nice.


----------



## Sparkledolll

CATEYES said:


> &#128064; Everything in this photo is gorgeous!! Ha ha! Can't believe you passed on the ring and now not available anymore. It's very nice.



Lol I don't regret passing on the ring but now I wonder if I bought it and ask if maybe VCA could have turned it into a pendant for me which I would love. I doubt they would though....


----------



## katran26

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3165046
> 
> Sorry forgot the pic lol!
> 
> In person the sweets look about half the size of the vintage motifs. They might be a touch larger.



Thank you!!! I wanted to get an overall idea of the sweets/vintage sizing difference - this is great!


----------



## Valentinegirl

Betteridge has a white MOP in mint condition. Call Warren @ (203) 869-0124. Betteridge, Greenwich, CT. I believe they still have free shipping and returns. It will go quickly. Chains all intact, nothing loose.


----------



## Valentinegirl

Forgot it's the VCA White Vintage MOP 10 motif necklace. Price is $6200. BEtteridge, Greenwich, CT. Ask for Warren. 203-869-0124. Mint condition, no marks, scratches, chains intact. Just cleaned.


----------



## Glamslam

congrats! i love it tooooo!


----------



## lisawhit

Is it possible to get the 2015 holiday pendant?  or is it completely sold out?


----------



## baghagg

lisawhit said:


> Is it possible to get the 2015 holiday pendant?  or is it completely sold out?



I was told by VCA SA 3 weeks ago  that it is completely sold out;  however,  maybe the REAL VCA experts here on the forum can chime in. .


----------



## tesi

lisawhit said:


> Is it possible to get the 2015 holiday pendant?  or is it completely sold out?



the naples florida boutique has at least one..just saw it.


----------



## lisawhit

baghagg said:


> I was told by VCA SA 3 weeks ago  that it is completely sold out;  however,  maybe the REAL VCA experts here on the forum can chime in. .


Thank you for your input


----------



## lisawhit

tesi said:


> the naples florida boutique has at least one..just saw it.


Oh boy....I'm gonna make a phone call today....


----------



## kimber418

Hi Ladies, 

I am late to posting my HOLIDAY PENDANT but here it is with last years pendant!  You can see the engraving on the back.


----------



## PennyD2911

kimber418 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> I am late to posting my HOLIDAY PENDANT but here it is with last years pendant!  You can see the engraving on the back.




Very pretty!


----------



## baghagg

kimber418 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am late to posting my HOLIDAY PENDANT but here it is with last years pendant!  You can see the engraving on the back.



Wow Kimber418, how beautiful!   Can we get mod shots?   Would love to see how these look on.


----------



## CATEYES

kimber418 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am late to posting my HOLIDAY PENDANT but here it is with last years pendant!  You can see the engraving on the back.



Perfect twosome! The engraving is quite nice


----------



## kimber418

baghagg said:


> Wow Kimber418, how beautiful!   Can we get mod shots?   Would love to see how these look on.


I will try to get some tomorrow!  Thank you~


----------



## kimber418

CATEYES said:


> Perfect twosome! The engraving is quite nice


Thank you CATEYES~ VCA does a nice job with the engraving.


----------



## kimber418

PennyD2911 said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you Penny!


----------



## Sparkledolll

kimber418 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> I am late to posting my HOLIDAY PENDANT but here it is with last years pendant!  You can see the engraving on the back.




Lucky lady, Love both pendants! The Grey MOP is so gorgeous, I totally missed out last year! [emoji23]


----------



## lisawhit

kimber418 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am late to posting my HOLIDAY PENDANT but here it is with last years pendant!  You can see the engraving on the back.


Beautiful


----------



## HeidiDavis

kimber418 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am late to posting my HOLIDAY PENDANT but here it is with last years pendant!  You can see the engraving on the back.


 
Just spectacular!  I love the engraving too!


----------



## PennyD2911

Here they are ladies ----
Perlee  Perles d'Or Bracelet
$4700.00 Small or Medium


----------



## kimber418

SO pretty!  I wonder how heavy it is?   I would love it to layer....


----------



## Junkenpo

oh! they're hinged!  Are they solid all the way through or hollow?


----------



## PennyD2911

kimber418 said:


> SO pretty!  I wonder how heavy it is?   I would love it to layer....







Junkenpo said:


> oh! they're hinged!  Are they solid all the way through or hollow?




Not sure on any details. My SA will have them on Monday.


----------



## bougainvillier

Walked in the boutique a few weeks back and they had one in my size available! Oh boy it stole my heart - the diamond clover perlee


----------



## PennyD2911

bougainvillier said:


> Walked in the boutique a few weeks back and they had one in my size available! Oh boy it stole my heart - the diamond clover perlee
> 
> View attachment 3174969




Gorgeous!!! You purchased it? [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## baghagg

bougainvillier said:


> Walked in the boutique a few weeks back and they had one in my size available! Oh boy it stole my heart - the diamond clover perlee
> 
> View attachment 3174969



Incredibly beautiful!  Looks so great with your other bracelets!


----------



## lisawhit

bougainvillier said:


> Walked in the boutique a few weeks back and they had one in my size available! Oh boy it stole my heart - the diamond clover perlee
> 
> View attachment 3174969


absolutely gorgeous....wow....


----------



## Junkenpo

bougainvillier said:


> Walked in the boutique a few weeks back and they had one in my size available! Oh boy it stole my heart - the diamond clover perlee



That is the most beautiful stack of yellow gold!  Love the variety.


----------



## perleegirl

bougainvillier said:


> Walked in the boutique a few weeks back and they had one in my size available! Oh boy it stole my heart - the diamond clover perlee
> 
> View attachment 3174969



So beautiful and rich looking! Congratulations!


----------



## perleegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Here they are ladies ----
> Perlee  Perles d'Or Bracelet
> $4700.00 Small or Medium
> View attachment 3174248



I'm confused! I thought these bracelets were available only in one size, and weren't hinged. Did they release two different designs?


----------



## PennyD2911

perleegirl said:


> I'm confused! I thought these bracelets were available only in one size, and weren't hinged. Did they release two different designs?




I am not aware of another release. This is directly from the VCA website. ???
My SA also said he was under the impression there would be one in large too.


----------



## uhpharm01

bougainvillier said:


> Walked in the boutique a few weeks back and they had one in my size available! Oh boy it stole my heart - the diamond clover perlee
> 
> View attachment 3174969



Just Exquisite.


----------



## uhpharm01

kimber418 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am late to posting my HOLIDAY PENDANT but here it is with last years pendant!  You can see the engraving on the back.



Very nice


----------



## perleegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> I am not aware of another release. This is directly from the VCA website. ???
> My SA also said he was under the impression there would be one in large too.



Probably just one style. I was originally told that there would only be one size, medium, and it would not open. Now we know! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kat.Lee

bougainvillier said:


> Walked in the boutique a few weeks back and they had one in my size available! Oh boy it stole my heart - the diamond clover perlee
> 
> View attachment 3174969




Drop dead stunning!! Congrats.


----------



## CATEYES

bougainvillier said:


> Walked in the boutique a few weeks back and they had one in my size available! Oh boy it stole my heart - the diamond clover perlee
> 
> View attachment 3174969



Amazing with your stack!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

perleegirl said:


> Probably just one style. I was originally told that there would only be one size, medium, and it would not open. Now we know! Thanks for sharing.




I tried them on today and they are hollow, very lightweight - perfect for stacking. They are sized, the SA asked me which size I wanted to try. They are very pretty but one on its own really doesn't work, you need 2 or more lol.... I have to say that they are gorgeous IRL [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## kimber418

Natalie j said:


> I tried them on today and they are hollow, very lightweight - perfect for stacking. They are sized, the SA asked me which size I wanted to try. They are very pretty but one on its own really doesn't work, you need 2 or more lol.... I have to say that they are gorgeous IRL [emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3178794


Natalie~~the perlee bracelets are really gorgeous on you.  I love them.  How do you think one would look next to the Perlee clover or Perlee signature bracelet?   Thanks for sharing this picture!


----------



## Junkenpo

Natalie j said:


> I tried them on today and they are hollow, very lightweight - perfect for stacking. They are sized, the SA asked me which size I wanted to try. They are very pretty but one on its own really doesn't work, you need 2 or more lol.... I have to say that they are gorgeous IRL



Gorgeous!

But hollow and lightweight... How sturdy do they feel? I am always knocking my bangles on doorways, tables, desks, etc... do you think they'd stand for much abuse?


----------



## Sparkledolll

kimber418 said:


> Natalie~~the perlee bracelets are really gorgeous on you.  I love them.  How do you think one would look next to the Perlee clover or Perlee signature bracelet?   Thanks for sharing this picture!







Junkenpo said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> But hollow and lightweight... How sturdy do they feel? I am always knocking my bangles on doorways, tables, desks, etc... do you think they'd stand for much abuse?




Thank you so much Kimber! I am in London for the weekend and couldn't resist  going into the boutique. I wasn't wearing my perlee stack so I didn't try them on together. TBH I wasn't really that interested in the new perlee, more in the new sweets but as it turns out, the new sweets is too small and doesn't work for me. I'm sure the new perlee would look great with the clover and signature, just a question of which color to go for. I think they look better in person than in the pictures [emoji3] 

Thanks Junkenpo! I asked the SA if they're prone to scratches like Cartier love but the SA said she's not sure as they're new. Sorry I'm no help, only tried them on for a minute but I do plan on getting one or 2 next year [emoji2]


----------



## valnsw

Re: new perlee bracelets


Tried them in the boutique. They do have a certain weight to them, not totally hollow. Comes in 3 sizes: Small, Medium and Large. Has a hinge closure.


According to SA, the beads are not machine cast but put into place individually by hand.
So I guess you pay for the workmanship.

It can be a good alternative to the signature Perlee bracelet if you like something simple and don't like the VCA signature. 


Didn't take photos as I was too engrossed in other things at the boutique


----------



## ghoztz

bougainvillier said:


> Walked in the boutique a few weeks back and they had one in my size available! Oh boy it stole my heart - the diamond clover perlee
> 
> View attachment 3174969



It is so stunning!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Shiva2009

so, I just heard from my SA  that there will be 6-8% price decrease on Dec 10 
Just wanted to share


----------



## lisawhit

Shiva2009 said:


> so, I just heard from my SA  that there will be 6-8% price decrease on Dec 10
> Just wanted to share


oh my


----------



## luphia

Shiva2009 said:


> so, I just heard from my SA  that there will be 6-8% price decrease on Dec 10
> Just wanted to share




Wow! Could I ask are you referring to the U.S. Or Europe? Thanks.


----------



## baghagg

luphia said:


> Wow! Could I ask are you referring to the U.S. Or Europe? Thanks.



+1. Tia


----------



## Notorious Pink

lisawhit said:


> oh my




DEcrease. [emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## sjunky13

BBC said:


> DEcrease. [emoji106]&#127996;



Yes decrease! LOL

some items did decrease, Perlee ligne hoops and signature bracelet went down.


----------



## baghagg

sjunky13 said:


> Yes decrease! LOL
> 
> some items did decrease, Perlee ligne hoops and signature bracelet went down.



Already?


----------



## baghagg

sjunky13 said:


> Yes decrease! LOL
> 
> some items did decrease, Perlee ligne hoops and signature bracelet went down.



Signature went down to what price,  if you know?


----------



## sjunky13

baghagg said:


> Signature went down to what price,  if you know?



I think it was $6700 and is now $6400.


----------



## baghagg

sjunky13 said:


> I think it was $6700 and is now $6400.



Thank you..  I didn't know that 6400 was the adjusted price.


----------



## sjunky13

baghagg said:


> Thank you..  I didn't know that 6400 was the adjusted price.



Yes . are you thinking of getting one? 

I have so much on my list. 
Cartier, VCA, Chanel and LV. Ha!


----------



## baghagg

sjunky13 said:


> Yes . are you thinking of getting one?
> 
> I have so much on my list.
> Cartier, VCA, Chanel and LV. Ha!



Yes,  actually,  I have been thinking of getting one. ..  

Lol I know,  my list is ridic as well.   Then,  playing beat the clock with incremental increases. .  Was happy to see a decrease coming.


----------



## baghagg

sjunky13 said:


> Yes decrease! LOL
> 
> some items did decrease, Perlee ligne hoops and signature bracelet went down.



Sjunky you seem to know your prices..  did the gold 10 motif Vintage Alhambra change in price already as well?


----------



## sjunky13

baghagg said:


> Sjunky you seem to know your prices..  did the gold 10 motif Vintage Alhambra change in price already as well?



Hi I believe that stayed the same. But years ago the solid gold pieces were less than stones, now more $$$.

GL getting your dream pieces.


----------



## Christiflora

I notice from the VCA website that the price for MOP Vintage Alhambra necklace and bracelet has decreased today.  10-motif necklace decreased from $8300 to $7950, and the 5-motif bracelet decreased from $4150 to $4000.  For the other colored stones and all-gold pieces, the prices remain the same.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Christiflora said:


> I notice from the VCA website that the price for MOP Vintage Alhambra necklace and bracelet has decreased today.  10-motif necklace decreased from $8300 to $7950, and the 5-motif bracelet decreased from $4150 to $4000.  For the other colored stones and all-gold pieces, the prices remain the same.




[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji92]Yaaaaaay!!!!![emoji92][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## baghagg

Christiflora said:


> I notice from the VCA website that the price for MOP Vintage Alhambra necklace and bracelet has decreased today.  10-motif necklace decreased from $8300 to $7950, and the 5-motif bracelet decreased from $4150 to $4000.  For the other colored stones and all-gold pieces, the prices remain the same.



Wow CF, thank you for this Intel. .  I never looked today!


----------



## lisawhit

BBC said:


> DEcrease. [emoji106]&#127996;


Thanks for setting me straight....I read increase....I'm not use to hearing price decrease...


----------



## HADASSA

Christiflora said:


> I notice from the VCA website that the price for MOP Vintage Alhambra necklace and bracelet has decreased today.  10-motif necklace decreased from $8300 to $7950, and the 5-motif bracelet decreased from $4150 to $4000.  For the other colored stones and all-gold pieces, the prices remain the same.





BBC said:


> [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji92]Yaaaaaay!!!!![emoji92][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]





baghagg said:


> Wow CF, thank you for this Intel. .  I never looked today!



VA 10-motif WG MOP is $8300 and the YG is $7950. I bought my 10-motif YG MOP last year for $7950 so I don't think there were any price adjustments on this ligne. Christiflora, are you sure you are not getting mixed up with the WG and the YG?


----------



## baghagg

shiva2009 said:


> so, i just heard from my sa  that there will be 6-8% price decrease on dec 10
> just wanted to share



usa?


----------



## HeidiDavis

lisawhit said:


> Thanks for setting me straight....I read increase....I'm not use to hearing price decrease...


 
I read it as "increase" at first too, so it wasn't just you!!!  Hearing of a price decrease seems very unnatural....albeit quite fabulous!  lol


----------



## Christiflora

HADASSA said:


> VA 10-motif WG MOP is $8300 and the YG is $7950. I bought my 10-motif YG MOP last year for $7950 so I don't think there were any price adjustments on this ligne. Christiflora, are you sure you are not getting mixed up with the WG and the YG?



Perhaps I did.

Let's see.  My record for Nov 1, shows 10-motifs MOP $8300.  Yet, I did not record gold color.
Early this afternoon, 10-motifs YG MOP $7950.

For 5-motifs bracelet:  on Nov 1, MOP $4150.  Again, I did not record gold color.
Early this afternoon, YG MOP $4000, WG MOP $4150

It is possible that the old prices I recorded were for WG MOP, and that the lower prices I saw today were for YG MOP.  Can't understand why WG costs more.

Sorry for getting everyone (including myself) excited.


----------



## PennyD2911

New VCA "Toys" [emoji7]

Magic Pendant in Onyx - in the pic I have the pendant on a shorter chain I purchased from VCA when I bought my Magic Pendant in MOP.  I did not want to wear the chain doubled.  I love the long chain, but I wear the Magic Pendant a lot and the shorter VCA chain is very comfortable to wear. 

Super Vintage Alhambra Ear Clips Onyx

Vintage Alhambra 20 Motif Onyx
I had the 10x2 in onyx but only wore them connected so I sold those to a friend and bought the 20. [emoji7][emoji7]

I know everyone has seen these pieces over and over, but thought I'd post them as a reference in case someone is researching them.


----------



## baghagg

PennyD2911 said:


> New VCA "Toys" [emoji7]
> 
> Magic Pendant in Onyx - in the pic I have the pendant on a shorter chain I purchased from VCA when I bought my Magic Pendant in MOP.  I did not want to wear the chain doubled.  I love the long chain, but I wear the Magic Pendant a lot and the shorter VCA chain is very comfortable to wear.
> 
> Super Vintage Alhambra Ear Clips Onyx
> 
> Vintage Alhambra 20 Motif Onyx
> I had the 10x2 in onyx but only wore them connected so I sold those to a friend and bought the 20. [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> I know everyone has seen these pieces over and over, but thought I'd post them as a reference in case someone is researching them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184261
> View attachment 3184262
> View attachment 3184263



WOW! !!  PENNY these pieces are TDF! !! Fantastic!   They are yellow gold,  correct?   They photographed a little on the rose gold side, but these pieces only come in yellow,  I think. .  

Congrats on your new acquisitions!!


----------



## PennyD2911

baghagg said:


> WOW! !!  PENNY these pieces are TDF! !! Fantastic!   They are yellow gold,  correct?   They photographed a little on the rose gold side, but these pieces only come in yellow,  I think. .
> 
> Congrats on your new acquisitions!!




Thank you!
Yes, all three are YG


----------



## Junkenpo

PennyD2911 said:


> New VCA "Toys" [emoji7]
> 
> Magic Pendant in Onyx - in the pic I have the pendant on a shorter chain I purchased from VCA when I bought my Magic Pendant in MOP.  I did not want to wear the chain doubled.  I love the long chain, but I wear the Magic Pendant a lot and the shorter VCA chain is very comfortable to wear.
> 
> Super Vintage Alhambra Ear Clips Onyx
> 
> Vintage Alhambra 20 Motif Onyx
> I had the 10x2 in onyx but only wore them connected so I sold those to a friend and bought the 20. [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> I know everyone has seen these pieces over and over, but thought I'd post them as a reference in case someone is researching them.



Onyx and yellow gold is my absolute favorite combo.  It's great to see the suite together like this.  Especially love the ear clips!


----------



## HADASSA

Christiflora said:


> Perhaps I did.
> 
> Let's see.  My record for Nov 1, shows 10-motifs MOP $8300.  Yet, I did not record gold color.
> Early this afternoon, 10-motifs YG MOP $7950.
> 
> For 5-motifs bracelet:  on Nov 1, MOP $4150.  Again, I did not record gold color.
> Early this afternoon, YG MOP $4000, WG MOP $4150
> 
> It is possible that the old prices I recorded were for WG MOP, and that the lower prices I saw today were for YG MOP.  Can't understand why WG costs more.
> 
> Sorry for getting everyone (including myself) excited.



Dont worry - I think we are ALL eager to share PRICE DECREASES on our favourite brand  I was actually hoping this was true


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> New VCA "Toys" [emoji7]
> 
> Magic Pendant in Onyx - in the pic I have the pendant on a shorter chain I purchased from VCA when I bought my Magic Pendant in MOP.  I did not want to wear the chain doubled.  I love the long chain, but I wear the Magic Pendant a lot and the shorter VCA chain is very comfortable to wear.
> 
> Super Vintage Alhambra Ear Clips Onyx
> 
> Vintage Alhambra 20 Motif Onyx
> I had the 10x2 in onyx but only wore them connected so I sold those to a friend and bought the 20. [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> I know everyone has seen these pieces over and over, but thought I'd post them as a reference in case someone is researching them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184261
> View attachment 3184262
> View attachment 3184263



P, you are a naughty girl. Now I want the onyx 20-motifs. Your pieces are absolutely gorgeous my dear  Enjoy them immensely


----------



## kimber418

PennyD2911 said:


> New VCA "Toys" [emoji7]
> 
> Magic Pendant in Onyx - in the pic I have the pendant on a shorter chain I purchased from VCA when I bought my Magic Pendant in MOP.  I did not want to wear the chain doubled.  I love the long chain, but I wear the Magic Pendant a lot and the shorter VCA chain is very comfortable to wear.
> 
> Super Vintage Alhambra Ear Clips Onyx
> 
> Vintage Alhambra 20 Motif Onyx
> I had the 10x2 in onyx but only wore them connected so I sold those to a friend and bought the 20. [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> I know everyone has seen these pieces over and over, but thought I'd post them as a reference in case someone is researching them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184261
> View attachment 3184262
> View attachment 3184263


Penny, the onyx is beautiful~  Thank you for sharing.  Now I cannot get it out of my mind how much a need an onyx 20 motif.


----------



## lisawhit

PennyD2911 said:


> New VCA "Toys" [emoji7]
> 
> Magic Pendant in Onyx - in the pic I have the pendant on a shorter chain I purchased from VCA when I bought my Magic Pendant in MOP.  I did not want to wear the chain doubled.  I love the long chain, but I wear the Magic Pendant a lot and the shorter VCA chain is very comfortable to wear.
> 
> Super Vintage Alhambra Ear Clips Onyx
> 
> Vintage Alhambra 20 Motif Onyx
> I had the 10x2 in onyx but only wore them connected so I sold those to a friend and bought the 20. [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> I know everyone has seen these pieces over and over, but thought I'd post them as a reference in case someone is researching them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184261
> View attachment 3184262
> View attachment 3184263


Stunning!!!!  Thank you for posting and it never gets old


----------



## Notorious Pink

PennyD2911 said:


> New VCA "Toys" [emoji7]
> 
> Magic Pendant in Onyx - in the pic I have the pendant on a shorter chain I purchased from VCA when I bought my Magic Pendant in MOP.  I did not want to wear the chain doubled.  I love the long chain, but I wear the Magic Pendant a lot and the shorter VCA chain is very comfortable to wear.
> 
> Super Vintage Alhambra Ear Clips Onyx
> 
> Vintage Alhambra 20 Motif Onyx
> I had the 10x2 in onyx but only wore them connected so I sold those to a friend and bought the 20. [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> I know everyone has seen these pieces over and over, but thought I'd post them as a reference in case someone is researching them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184261
> View attachment 3184262
> View attachment 3184263




Yaaaay you got them!! Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## perleegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> New VCA "Toys" [emoji7]
> 
> Magic Pendant in Onyx - in the pic I have the pendant on a shorter chain I purchased from VCA when I bought my Magic Pendant in MOP.  I did not want to wear the chain doubled.  I love the long chain, but I wear the Magic Pendant a lot and the shorter VCA chain is very comfortable to wear.
> 
> Super Vintage Alhambra Ear Clips Onyx
> 
> Vintage Alhambra 20 Motif Onyx
> I had the 10x2 in onyx but only wore them connected so I sold those to a friend and bought the 20. [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> I know everyone has seen these pieces over and over, but thought I'd post them as a reference in case someone is researching them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184261
> View attachment 3184262
> View attachment 3184263



Nice "TOYS"! Looks like you hit the jackpot. Congratulations!


----------



## PennyD2911

kimber418 said:


> Penny, the onyx is beautiful~  Thank you for sharing.  Now I cannot get it out of my mind how much a need an onyx 20 motif.




LOL - you definitely NEED the 20 onyx![emoji1][emoji4]
Seriously, it is gorgeous[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> P, you are a naughty girl. Now I want the onyx 20-motifs. Your pieces are absolutely gorgeous my dear  Enjoy them immensely




Thank you R[emoji177].  Yes, I have been a bad girl for sure. [emoji1][emoji1]
You would love the onyx 20, it is so beautiful and classic.


----------



## PennyD2911

Junkenpo said:


> Onyx and yellow gold is my absolute favorite combo.  It's great to see the suite together like this.  Especially love the ear clips!







lisawhit said:


> Stunning!!!!  Thank you for posting and it never gets old







BBC said:


> Yaaaay you got them!! Gorgeous!!!!







perleegirl said:


> Nice "TOYS"! Looks like you hit the jackpot. Congratulations!




Thank you ladies![emoji256][emoji746]


----------



## Christiflora

PennyD2911 said:


> New VCA "Toys" [emoji7]
> 
> Magic Pendant in Onyx - in the pic I have the pendant on a shorter chain I purchased from VCA when I bought my Magic Pendant in MOP.  I did not want to wear the chain doubled.  I love the long chain, but I wear the Magic Pendant a lot and the shorter VCA chain is very comfortable to wear.
> 
> Super Vintage Alhambra Ear Clips Onyx
> 
> Vintage Alhambra 20 Motif Onyx
> I had the 10x2 in onyx but only wore them connected so I sold those to a friend and bought the 20. [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> I know everyone has seen these pieces over and over, but thought I'd post them as a reference in case someone is researching them.


Another gorgeous set!  Thank you for taking time to post photos for our reference.

How many sets do you have now?  With all the possible mix and match combinations, I can imagine there is enough to wear a different set everyday.


----------



## PennyD2911

Christiflora said:


> Another gorgeous set!  Thank you for taking time to post photos for our reference.
> 
> 
> 
> How many sets do you have now?  With all the possible mix and match combinations, I can imagine there is enough to wear a different set everyday.




Thank you!
LOL - I don't have enough for 7 days![emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## ellieeechu

I'm thinking to get my first vca necklace.. as i don't own any of them. i like the sweet alhambra the mini pink gold one.. i don't know which i should get as my first. is there suggestions anyone? thanks !


----------



## Shiva2009

Just for clarification. The price Decrease will be  after DEC 10. It has not happened yet


----------



## stephmorris11

PennyD2911 said:


> New VCA "Toys" [emoji7]
> 
> Magic Pendant in Onyx - in the pic I have the pendant on a shorter chain I purchased from VCA when I bought my Magic Pendant in MOP.  I did not want to wear the chain doubled.  I love the long chain, but I wear the Magic Pendant a lot and the shorter VCA chain is very comfortable to wear.
> 
> Super Vintage Alhambra Ear Clips Onyx
> 
> Vintage Alhambra 20 Motif Onyx
> I had the 10x2 in onyx but only wore them connected so I sold those to a friend and bought the 20. [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> I know everyone has seen these pieces over and over, but thought I'd post them as a reference in case someone is researching them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184261
> View attachment 3184262
> View attachment 3184263



GORGEOUS!!!  Wow I am dying...


----------



## PennyD2911

stephmorris11 said:


> GORGEOUS!!!  Wow I am dying...




Thank you![emoji177]
You need to show Mitchell some love and buy these and we will be twinsies. [emoji1]LOL[emoji1]


----------



## stephmorris11

PennyD2911 said:


> Thank you![emoji177]
> You need to show Mitchell some love and buy these and we will be twinsies. [emoji1]LOL[emoji1]



Are there other colors available too?  I love the black but I may want to branch out to a red?


----------



## birkin10600

PennyD2911 said:


> New VCA "Toys" [emoji7]
> 
> Magic Pendant in Onyx - in the pic I have the pendant on a shorter chain I purchased from VCA when I bought my Magic Pendant in MOP.  I did not want to wear the chain doubled.  I love the long chain, but I wear the Magic Pendant a lot and the shorter VCA chain is very comfortable to wear.
> 
> Super Vintage Alhambra Ear Clips Onyx
> 
> Vintage Alhambra 20 Motif Onyx
> I had the 10x2 in onyx but only wore them connected so I sold those to a friend and bought the 20. [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> I know everyone has seen these pieces over and over, but thought I'd post them as a reference in case someone is researching them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184261
> View attachment 3184262
> View attachment 3184263



Wow!  Very beautiful set. We are twinsies on 20 motifs onyx.


----------



## PennyD2911

birkin10600 said:


> Wow!  Very beautiful set. We are twinsies on 20 motifs onyx.




Awww  thanks! 
I like being twinsies. [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## PennyD2911

stephmorris11 said:


> Are there other colors available too?  I love the black but I may want to branch out to a red?




Ummmm, I think you just did! [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## stephmorris11

PennyD2911 said:


> Ummmm, I think you just did! [emoji3][emoji3]



Your fault entirely!  I may have a reveal in a few days...


----------



## PennyD2911

stephmorris11 said:


> Your fault entirely!  I may have a reveal in a few days...




LOL - glad I could HELP. [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## HeidiDavis

PennyD2911 said:


> New VCA "Toys" [emoji7]
> 
> Magic Pendant in Onyx - in the pic I have the pendant on a shorter chain I purchased from VCA when I bought my Magic Pendant in MOP.  I did not want to wear the chain doubled.  I love the long chain, but I wear the Magic Pendant a lot and the shorter VCA chain is very comfortable to wear.
> 
> Super Vintage Alhambra Ear Clips Onyx
> 
> Vintage Alhambra 20 Motif Onyx
> I had the 10x2 in onyx but only wore them connected so I sold those to a friend and bought the 20. [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> I know everyone has seen these pieces over and over, but thought I'd post them as a reference in case someone is researching them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184261
> View attachment 3184262
> View attachment 3184263




Onyx with yg is my absolute fave!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Shiva2009 said:


> so, I just heard from my SA  that there will be 6-8% price decrease on Dec 10
> Just wanted to share



DECREASE?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> New VCA "Toys" [emoji7]
> 
> Magic Pendant in Onyx - in the pic I have the pendant on a shorter chain I purchased from VCA when I bought my Magic Pendant in MOP.  I did not want to wear the chain doubled.  I love the long chain, but I wear the Magic Pendant a lot and the shorter VCA chain is very comfortable to wear.
> 
> Super Vintage Alhambra Ear Clips Onyx
> 
> Vintage Alhambra 20 Motif Onyx
> I had the 10x2 in onyx but only wore them connected so I sold those to a friend and bought the 20. [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> I know everyone has seen these pieces over and over, but thought I'd post them as a reference in case someone is researching them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184261
> View attachment 3184262
> View attachment 3184263


Beautiful.
Onyx is so striking and highly wearable...year round.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

stephmorris11 said:


> Are there other colors available too?  I love the black but I may want to branch out to a red?



Carnelian 
Malachite...there are many other color options.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> Onyx is so striking and highly wearable...year round.




Yes it is!  I wear black 3/4 of the year so it is most definitely the best investment for me.


----------



## PennyD2911

heididavis said:


> onyx with yg is my absolute fave!!




+1


----------



## leechiyong

Shiva2009 said:


> Just for clarification. The price Decrease will be  after DEC 10. It has not happened yet


Wow, another one already?  Didn't some pieces just get decreased?


----------



## PennyD2911

leechiyong said:


> Wow, another one already?  Didn't some pieces just get decreased?




My SA who is the Boutique Manager says the price decrease will only affect some of the watches and some pieces of the higher end Precious Jewelry. 
No Alhambra pieces.


----------



## Luxelifemomma

Shiva2009 said:


> Just for clarification. The price Decrease will be  after DEC 10. It has not happened yet



In what country?


----------



## Valentinegirl

to those who have malachite have you noticed that the necklaces have dulled?  I was told this can happen wihtin weeks.


----------



## b_lux_fashion

Ahhh so excited! Flying to NYC next weekend & going back to 5th ave boutique to see my lovely SA again (who transferred there). I'm FINALLY, after almost a year, going to get my Vintage Alhambra Onyx bracelet!


----------



## PennyD2911

b_lux_fashion said:


> Ahhh so excited! Flying to NYC next weekend & going back to 5th ave boutique to see my lovely SA again (who transferred there). I'm FINALLY, after almost a year, going to get my Vintage Alhambra Onyx bracelet!




Have fun! The Vintage Alhambra pieces in onyx are my fave. [emoji4]


----------



## CATEYES

Valentinegirl said:


> to those who have malachite have you noticed that the necklaces have dulled?  I was told this can happen wihtin weeks.



I'm not sure what happened to the bracelet I bought but from the day I bought it, it was dull and always looked dirty-wouldn't come clean with cloth they gave me. Then I got the vintage sized earrings and later exchanged for the magic size but they did look shiny. Only had them for a short period of time but something was wrong with both as well. I am very disappointed in the malachite stone as I thought it was so gorgeous and my favorite color. I'd say it does sounds like even with gentle use and care, may dull over time..... Maybe other ladies here have had differing experiences but that was mine is very short period of time.


----------



## CATEYES

b_lux_fashion said:


> Ahhh so excited! Flying to NYC next weekend & going back to 5th ave boutique to see my lovely SA again (who transferred there). I'm FINALLY, after almost a year, going to get my Vintage Alhambra Onyx bracelet!



Exciting! Hope you find a piece or two that tickles your fancy and show us as well! &#128540;


----------



## Valentinegirl

I'm unsure why you purchased the b racelet if if was dull and dirty looking to begin with. It sounds like it was returned. You should have exchanged it immediately.  I was told that the natural oil and body chemistry remove the shine and it dulls with wear. There's nothing that can be done. They said the only way to wear the necklace is to put it over a blouse and not allow it to touch your skin.  With a bracelet that's not possible. Did you bring it back to VCA to get cleaned?  It shouldn't look dirty, the shine will leave the stone. But now I know. thanks


----------



## Valentinegirl

Can you post photos so we can see what you mean?  thanks


----------



## CATEYES

Valentinegirl said:


> I'm unsure why you purchased the b racelet if if was dull and dirty looking to begin with. It sounds like it was returned. You should have exchanged it immediately.  I was told that the natural oil and body chemistry remove the shine and it dulls with wear. There's nothing that can be done. They said the only way to wear the necklace is to put it over a blouse and not allow it to touch your skin.  With a bracelet that's not possible. Did you bring it back to VCA to get cleaned?  It shouldn't look dirty, the shine will leave the stone. But now I know. thanks



First of all, I didn't see that it was like that in the store or I wouldn't have bought it in the first place. Secondly, I did exchange it when I noticed it never looked clean after I tried to buff it with the cloth as suggested. I see many ladies  have the bracelet, 10 motif and single and don't have their skin covered while wearing so one can only assume many pieces will have this same look on the stone after little wear.


----------



## CATEYES

Valentinegirl said:


> Can you post photos so we can see what you mean?  thanks



Only photos of the bracelet I have are the ones I posted when I revealed here.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

CATEYES said:


> I'm not sure what happened to the bracelet I bought but from the day I bought it, it was dull and always looked dirty-wouldn't come clean with cloth they gave me. Then I got the vintage sized earrings and later exchanged for the magic size but they did look shiny. Only had them for a short period of time but something was wrong with both as well. I am very disappointed in the malachite stone as I thought it was so gorgeous and my favorite color. I'd say it does sounds like even with gentle use and care, may dull over time..... Maybe other ladies here have had differing experiences but that was mine is very short period of time.



This is so disappointing.  
I've had no issues with my malachite whatsoever.


----------



## CATEYES

texasgirliegirl said:


> This is so disappointing.
> I've had no issues with my malachite whatsoever.



I know right?! You probably recall how happy I was malachite was being released again. Relieved to hear yours have no troubles. So odd SA said all the malachite and mop earrings made jiggling sounds due to not being secured completely by the prongs. But their onyx and carnelian didn't. DH and I felt that was poor quality control as VCA should check for this before sending out. Anyway, how are you liking your 3 motif earrings? I recall you stating you would be using for more formal occasions. Have you gotten the chance to wear them? Since I had these experiences, I am leary of buying the 3 motifs as they contain mop (white and grey) and SA said they are delicate like malachite....


----------



## Valentinegirl

the 3 motif should not have problems unless it's not set properly. the MOP is not as delicate and the onyx is strong. The MOP/ONYX retains it's shine. Is it the setting? Their gold is different colors too. Some necklaces are very light and look like junk, others are darker but not the rich gold color they were. But they are better now than a few months back. This is bad quality control. I did hear those earrings can be heavy after several hours. I love them too. And all of you be careful about their diamonds. I saw very cloudy fleurette pendants and terrible dull Magic pave earrings. I know diamonds and these were not the best stones. Do not be fooled by the DEF, in fact they were more D-E at one time, but now E-F and up. But that's not the issue, the issue is the cut and the batches they are buying. These stones are dull. I have seen a great many blackish, grayish and dull D, IF, ideal, triple Excellent stones from Cartier to the best of boutiques. Graded by GIA, and be careful with AGS too. They have changed the criteria of what Ideal really is. They have broadened the criteria so much that bad stones are now graded as Ideal triple X. This results in terrible light leakage and poor light performance. If any stones look dull, have even a tint of gray or black as I saw in the fleurette pendants, don't be convinced that these are the best stones. And the cartier D VVS studs were a joke-- blackish gray. Be careful, lots of very badly cut diamonds mainly due to the pavillon and the table being too large are now ideal. Try to go back to Towkowsky's ideal cut.


----------



## Valentinegirl

This site has another article GIA VS AGS diamonds. Take the time to read these articles if U R interested in diamonds. I'm seeing a lot of bad stones lately that I have never seen in my life that are D, VVS triple X -- all black around the edges and gray.

http://beyond4cs.com/2014/12/aset-reference-charts/
 Read the truth about GIA triple X stones
http://beyond4cs.com/truth-about-gia-triple-excellent-diamonds/


http://beyond4cs.com/shapes/round/ideal-proportions/ (follow the table towards the bottom)

http://beyond4cs.com/hearts-and-arrows/


----------



## texasgirliegirl

CATEYES said:


> I know right?! You probably recall how happy I was malachite was being released again. Relieved to hear yours have no troubles. So odd SA said all the malachite and mop earrings made jiggling sounds due to not being secured completely by the prongs. But their onyx and carnelian didn't. DH and I felt that was poor quality control as VCA should check for this before sending out. Anyway, how are you liking your 3 motif earrings? I recall you stating you would be using for more formal occasions. Have you gotten the chance to wear them? Since I had these experiences, I am leary of buying the 3 motifs as they contain mop (white and grey) and SA said they are delicate like malachite....



I think you need a new SA!!
Seriously......you should not hear jiggling from loose stones. 
MOP is pretty sturdy if you take care of it properly.


----------



## Valentinegirl

I agree it sounds like your SA is just handing you jewelry that is defective or used.  You do have 3 months to return items. From what they told me, malachite is shiny when new and should always be so. It's polished by VCA. But after even a few weeks, it will get dull. This is due to natural body oils. However, if you place it over a shirt or blouse it will retain it's shine away from the skin.  But I would search for a new SA that is aware of your concerns.


----------



## luphia

Dear lovely ladies, could really use your advice, I'm choosing my first VCA ring, between the single flower socrate and frivole. I tried on both at the boutique, while I love how delicate and elegant the socrate is, the frivole is more of a statement piece that seems good value... But the socrate goes beautifully with my engagement ring. Some photos below I had taken off my e ring as I wanted a fair comparison photo. 

Any advice is greatly welcomed! Thanks so much!


----------



## baghagg

luphia said:


> Dear lovely ladies, could really use your advice, I'm choosing my first VCA ring, between the single flower socrate and frivole. I tried on both at the boutique, while I love how delicate and elegant the socrate is, the frivole is more of a statement piece that seems good value... But the socrate goes beautifully with my engagement ring. Some photos below I had taken off my e ring as I wanted a fair comparison photo.
> 
> Any advice is greatly welcomed! Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194701
> 
> View attachment 3194702
> 
> View attachment 3194704



Frivole,  'hands down'


----------



## CATEYES

luphia said:


> Dear lovely ladies, could really use your advice, I'm choosing my first VCA ring, between the single flower socrate and frivole. I tried on both at the boutique, while I love how delicate and elegant the socrate is, the frivole is more of a statement piece that seems good value... But the socrate goes beautifully with my engagement ring. Some photos below I had taken off my e ring as I wanted a fair comparison photo.
> 
> Any advice is greatly welcomed! Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194701
> 
> View attachment 3194702
> 
> View attachment 3194704



Frivole!!!


----------



## cloee

Frivole!


----------



## PennyD2911

baghagg said:


> frivole,  'hands down'




+1


----------



## kimber418

I love Frivole! I own the YG Large Frivole, small YG Frivole & Pave Frivole!  YIKES!  I really do love it ....


----------



## valnsw

luphia said:


> Dear lovely ladies, could really use your advice, I'm choosing my first VCA ring, between the single flower socrate and frivole. I tried on both at the boutique, while I love how delicate and elegant the socrate is, the frivole is more of a statement piece that seems good value... But the socrate goes beautifully with my engagement ring. Some photos below I had taken off my e ring as I wanted a fair comparison photo.
> 
> Any advice is greatly welcomed! Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194701
> 
> View attachment 3194702
> 
> View attachment 3194704



Frivole for sure!


----------



## Sparkledolll

valnsw said:


> Frivole for sure!




+1. I agree with the other ladies, Frivole 100/:!


----------



## dolphingirl

Frivole!!


----------



## Metrowestmama

luphia said:


> Dear lovely ladies, could really use your advice, I'm choosing my first VCA ring, between the single flower socrate and frivole. I tried on both at the boutique, while I love how delicate and elegant the socrate is, the frivole is more of a statement piece that seems good value... But the socrate goes beautifully with my engagement ring. Some photos below I had taken off my e ring as I wanted a fair comparison photo.
> 
> Any advice is greatly welcomed! Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194701
> 
> View attachment 3194702
> 
> View attachment 3194704



The Frivole is a distinctive design vs. in my opinion, the Socrate is not as much so. The light also makes the diamonds sparkle more with the angle of the petals of the Frivole. I own the single Frivole myself and it is a great piece to own.


----------



## Notorious Pink

CATEYES said:


> Frivole!!!




Another vote for Frivole!


----------



## Valentinegirl

My favorite ring is the double frivole. It's stunning.


----------



## luphia

Thank you ladies for your relies! I went in to the store today again, this time with my mum, the frivole is certainly more outstanding piece but my mum pointed out as I don't really like wearing rings (I don't even wear my e ring everyday as I feel it gets in the way), I think the socrate is a smaller piece that I can try out with, also I love how delicate it is and would be able to wear it for work. The frivole is stunning but I don't feel I will wear it as often, however it's definitely on my wishlist for next couple of years, or maybe I could get the double frivole which is totally an art piece! There's a photo of the socrate with my e ring ...


----------



## Valentinegirl

Since VCA is so expensive I wouldn't spend the money on a ring if you don't wear them. Buy something you wear and will use. daily, perhaps earrings, etc.  I would change my strategy because even a try-out is expensive waste of money if you don't use it.


----------



## Christiflora

Valentinegirl said:


> Since VCA is so expensive I wouldn't spend the money on a ring if you don't wear them. Buy something you wear and will use. daily, perhaps earrings, etc.  I would change my strategy because even a try-out is expensive waste of money if you don't use it.



+1
Wise advice.
I know you chose the ring that sings to you, but I think the ring does not add much to your already sparkling Ering next to it.  The Frivoli ring is a stunner, and is a great statement piece that is best worn alone on either hand,  if you do not feel comfortable wearing rings, especially big and flashy rings, then consider other alternatives such as earrings and necklace, which are more readily noticeable than rings, as people see your face and neck first.  Besides, the earrings and necklaces better bring out or complement your outfits.

Yes, it is less distracting if you wear the Socrates ring on a different hand, but I find the small Socrates ring kind off disappears, no different than a simple, small diamond band.


----------



## luphia

thanks Valentinegirl & Christiflora for the very thoughtful advice.


the thing is, I bought the socrate ring already... 
have been wearing it all day today at work and so far loving it. its true its not very noticeable but I think that is what I'm looking for at the moment, also the boutique didn't have the frivole in my size and I don't want to wait for them to order it in as I'm hoping to wear it for all the Xmas business lunch and dinners that's coming up. 


Earrings & necklaces as alternative choices definitely a good idea, I did try the new Sweet Pave ear studs however it doesn't seem very different T Victoria earrings that I wear everyday. For pendants I have the vintage WG MOP and not quite ready for the 10 or 20 motif. 


To be honest I was a little lost as to what my next piece should be, I wanted something to wear for everyday but as I'm very short (5ft2) so a lot of the pieces looks odd on me so my choices has been limited somewhat (i.e. vintage size earstuds looks really weird on me, my SA agreed). So far happy with the socrate ring but I'm already thinking what I should look to get next year...


----------



## PennyD2911

luphia said:


> thanks Valentinegirl & Christiflora for the very thoughtful advice.
> 
> 
> the thing is, I bought the socrate ring already...
> have been wearing it all day today at work and so far loving it. its true its not very noticeable but I think that is what I'm looking for at the moment, also the boutique didn't have the frivole in my size and I don't want to wait for them to order it in as I'm hoping to wear it for all the Xmas business lunch and dinners that's coming up.
> 
> 
> Earrings & necklaces as alternative choices definitely a good idea, I did try the new Sweet Pave ear studs however it doesn't seem very different T Victoria earrings that I wear everyday. For pendants I have the vintage WG MOP and not quite ready for the 10 or 20 motif.
> 
> 
> To be honest I was a little lost as to what my next piece should be, I wanted something to wear for everyday but as I'm very short (5ft2) so a lot of the pieces looks odd on me so my choices has been limited somewhat (i.e. vintage size earstuds looks really weird on me, my SA agreed). So far happy with the socrate ring but I'm already thinking what I should look to get next year...




Congratulations and enjoy your new ring.  With VCA there is ALWAYS the next purchase to look forward to. [emoji4]


----------



## luphia

PennyD2911 said:


> Congratulations and enjoy your new ring.  With VCA there is ALWAYS the next purchase to look forward to. [emoji4]




Thanks  
you're right about that! This is starting out to be a small 'addiction' oops


----------



## Notorious Pink

luphia said:


> thanks Valentinegirl & Christiflora for the very thoughtful advice.
> 
> 
> the thing is, I bought the socrate ring already...
> have been wearing it all day today at work and so far loving it. its true its not very noticeable but I think that is what I'm looking for at the moment, also the boutique didn't have the frivole in my size and I don't want to wait for them to order it in as I'm hoping to wear it for all the Xmas business lunch and dinners that's coming up.
> 
> 
> Earrings & necklaces as alternative choices definitely a good idea, I did try the new Sweet Pave ear studs however it doesn't seem very different T Victoria earrings that I wear everyday. For pendants I have the vintage WG MOP and not quite ready for the 10 or 20 motif.
> 
> 
> To be honest I was a little lost as to what my next piece should be, I wanted something to wear for everyday but as I'm very short (5ft2) so a lot of the pieces looks odd on me so my choices has been limited somewhat (i.e. vintage size earstuds looks really weird on me, my SA agreed). So far happy with the socrate ring but I'm already thinking what I should look to get next year...




While I too would have gone for the frivole, I can see the attraction of the socrate for you....its delicate and very pretty, and the size does suit your fingers, very feminine, very pretty on your hand. [emoji254]

I am only two inches taller than you, but I prefer big statement pieces, I love my 10 motif and I wear it with the large frivole earrings daily. If you like pave, try the pave frivole earrings....if you prefer that more subtle but sparkly look, it might work for you (too small for me!)


----------



## loves

luphia said:


> thanks Valentinegirl & Christiflora for the very thoughtful advice.
> 
> 
> the thing is, I bought the socrate ring already...
> have been wearing it all day today at work and so far loving it. its true its not very noticeable but I think that is what I'm looking for at the moment, also the boutique didn't have the frivole in my size and I don't want to wait for them to order it in as I'm hoping to wear it for all the Xmas business lunch and dinners that's coming up.
> 
> 
> Earrings & necklaces as alternative choices definitely a good idea, I did try the new Sweet Pave ear studs however it doesn't seem very different T Victoria earrings that I wear everyday. For pendants I have the vintage WG MOP and not quite ready for the 10 or 20 motif.
> 
> 
> To be honest I was a little lost as to what my next piece should be, I wanted something to wear for everyday but as I'm very short (5ft2) so a lot of the pieces looks odd on me so my choices has been limited somewhat (i.e. vintage size earstuds looks really weird on me, my SA agreed). So far happy with the socrate ring but I'm already thinking what I should look to get next year...



i love the socrates, i think it doesn't get much attention as the rest of the other designs but i've always been drawn to it. just not enough funds! it's very pretty on you, congratulations. beautiful e-ring too.


----------



## cloee

Congratulations on your ring. 
The Socrates is pretty and dainty and you can never go wrong with it. I myself went for it as well and I'm just waiting for my size to arrive. 
The frivole looked really nice on you too. maybe your next purchase


----------



## doloresmia

I just heard from a sa that only charms and watches are going down in price dec 10. Does any one have other info on whether prices will be adjusted? I am holding on a malachite purchase so would love some alternate data sources! Thanks.


----------



## luphia

loves said:


> i love the socrates, i think it doesn't get much attention as the rest of the other designs but i've always been drawn to it. just not enough funds! it's very pretty on you, congratulations. beautiful e-ring too.



Thank you! I agree the socrates are not quite as popular but I love how delicate it is 



cloee said:


> Congratulations on your ring.
> The Socrates is pretty and dainty and you can never go wrong with it. I myself went for it as well and I'm just waiting for my size to arrive.
> The frivole looked really nice on you too. maybe your next purchase



How very exciting! I'm sure you'll love wearing yours when it arrives, it really is an easy piece to pair. Lol, I'm already thinking about the frivole for next year (maybe earrings 



BBC said:


> While I too would have gone for the frivole, I can see the attraction of the socrate for you....its delicate and very pretty, and the size does suit your fingers, very feminine, very pretty on your hand. [emoji254]
> 
> I am only two inches taller than you, but I prefer big statement pieces, I love my 10 motif and I wear it with the large frivole earrings daily. If you like pave, try the pave frivole earrings....if you prefer that more subtle but sparkly look, it might work for you (too small for me!)



10 Motif with the YG frivole sounds very classy and elegant together! I have been thinking about the pave frivole earrings as my next purchase, will have to try it out at the boutique (and start saving!)


----------



## halliehallie

doloresmia said:


> I just heard from a sa that only charms and watches are going down in price dec 10. Does any one have other info on whether prices will be adjusted? I am holding on a malachite purchase so would love some alternate data sources! Thanks.




This is what I heard from my SA as well.


----------



## doloresmia

halliehallie said:


> This is what I heard from my SA as well.




Thanks!


----------



## iloveMao

My small VCA collection I'm thinking of getting another necklace to wear with the RG letterwood necklace, can anyone suggest a few options, thank you!


----------



## baghagg

iloveMao said:


> My small VCA collection I'm thinking of getting another necklace to wear with the RG letterwood necklace, can anyone suggest a few options, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200290



This is stunning!   VCA told me the letterwood turns black over time and wear.  Can you tell me how long you've owned yours,  because your motifs do not look black in this photo at all!


----------



## iloveMao

baghagg said:


> This is stunning!   VCA told me the letterwood turns black over time and wear.  Can you tell me how long you've owned yours,  because your motifs do not look black in this photo at all!




Thank you! I bought the necklace at an auction late last year, its previous owner purchased it from London when it first came out in late 2012. It's been a year since I've had it in my possession and so far I haven't noticed any color change at all. I didn't know that it will darken with time, but I really hope not because I bought it for the deep reddish brown tones of the letter wood


----------



## baghagg

iloveMao said:


> Thank you! I bought the necklace at an auction late last year, its previous owner purchased it from London when it first came out in late 2012. It's been a year since I've had it in my possession and so far I haven't noticed any color change at all. I didn't know that it will darken with time, but I really hope not because I bought it for the deep reddish brown tones of the letter wood



Hmmmm. Well,  it's been a good,  long time. .  Hopefully she was incorrect - it certainly seems to be enough time to change up coloration.   It is truly stunning!


----------



## iloveMao

baghagg said:


> Hmmmm. Well,  it's been a good,  long time. .  Hopefully she was incorrect - it certainly seems to be enough time to change up coloration.   It is truly stunning!




This thread is truly a well of knowledge, thank you for telling me this information[emoji8] now I can speak to my SA and ask her if there's anyway to slow down the darkening process or hopefully prevent it all together!


----------



## baghagg

iloveMao said:


> This thread is truly a well of knowledge, thank you for telling me this information[emoji8] now I can speak to my SA and ask her if there's anyway to slow down the darkening process or hopefully prevent it all together!



Please update this thread if you hear of anything to the contrary; I am very curious as well.   I came very close to purchasing the letterwood,  and I listened to my SA at the time and chose something else,  but it's always been on my mind. . 

 Ps. I completely agree with you - I learn a lot on this thread,  with the added bonus of all these beautiful pictures as eye candy.


----------



## iloveMao

baghagg said:


> Please update this thread if you hear of anything to the contrary; I am very curious as well.   I came very close to purchasing the letterwood,  and I listened to my SA at the time and chose something else,  but it's always been on my mind. .
> 
> Ps. I completely agree with you - I learn a lot on this thread,  with the added bonus of all these beautiful pictures as eye candy.




Will keep you posted once I hear an reply


----------



## texasgirliegirl

iloveMao said:


> My small VCA collection I'm thinking of getting another necklace to wear with the RG letterwood necklace, can anyone suggest a few options, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200290



I have this LE necklace as well.  Honestly, I would not layer it with anything.  The alternating motifs are enough..in fact, I also have the LE malachite necklace which is malachite alternating with yg motifs and feel the same way about that one.  The LE pieces are already so special....they have a lot going on already.  You can try layering it with all letterwood or all pg but I personally find it a bit too much/distracting.
BTW, the perlee pg hoops look great with this necklace.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

iloveMao said:


> Thank you! I bought the necklace at an auction late last year, its previous owner purchased it from London when it first came out in late 2012. It's been a year since I've had it in my possession and so far I haven't noticed any color change at all. I didn't know that it will darken with time, but I really hope not because I bought it for the deep reddish brown tones of the letter wood



This LE letterwood is very special and differs from the new letterwood that is currently available.  The LE letterwood pieces were crafted from the vintage letterwood planks discovered in a vault at the Palace Vendome.  This is vintage letterwood that is at least 40 years old.  It will not darken over time because it has already aged.
The newer letterwood may be slightly lighter but if anything will deepen slightly, while remaining a reddish brown.  The wood will never become black (like onyx).  
How sad that this SA didn't know better...VCA should give their SA's a test before allowing them on the floors...ha!!!
One more thing...letterwood (or boise d'amour) used to be called snakewood.  It is a very hard exotic wood.


----------



## iloveMao

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have this LE necklace as well.  Honestly, I would not layer it with anything.  The alternating motifs are enough..in fact, I also have the LE malachite necklace which is malachite alternating with yg motifs and feel the same way about that one.  The LE pieces are already so special....they have a lot going on already.  You can try layering it with all letterwood or all pg but I personally find it a bit too much/distracting.
> BTW, the perlee pg hoops look great with this necklace.




Omg, I swear I was thinking about the perlee hoops as a matching earring! It's just that I've never worn large earrings before so I don't know if I can pull it off. Do you also own the hoops, if you do can you post pics?

My SA told me they've just released a sweet PG 20 motif necklace, I think maybe I'll go and give it a go soon and report back otherwise I'll probably just wear it on its own like you said.

Also thank you for the info regarding the LE letterwood, I've had it for a year and so far the color is just as the day I purchased it so it never occurred to me that it might darken, but ur reassurance sure gave me a peace of mind[emoji8]


----------



## dialv

texasgirliegirl said:


> This LE letterwood is very special and differs from the new letterwood that is currently available.  The LE letterwood pieces were crafted from the vintage letterwood planks discovered in a vault at the Palace Vendome.  This is vintage letterwood that is at least 40 years old.  It will not darken over time because it has already aged.
> The newer letterwood may be slightly lighter but if anything will deepen slightly, while remaining a reddish brown.  The wood will never become black (like onyx).
> How sad that this SA didn't know better...VCA should give their SA's a test before allowing them on the floors...ha!!!
> One more thing...letterwood (or boise d'amour) used to be called snakewood.  It is a very hard exotic wood.




Very helpful description. This LE letterwood is a very special piece to own.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

iloveMao said:


> Omg, I swear I was thinking about the perlee hoops as a matching earring! It's just that I've never worn large earrings before so I don't know if I can pull it off. Do you also own the hoops, if you do can you post pics?
> 
> My SA told me they've just released a sweet PG 20 motif necklace, I think maybe I'll go and give it a go soon and report back otherwise I'll probably just wear it on its own like you said.
> 
> Also thank you for the info regarding the LE letterwood, I've had it for a year and so far the color is just as the day I purchased it so it never occurred to me that it might darken, but ur reassurance sure gave me a peace of mind[emoji8]



I do have the perlee hoops but don't have any modeling shots. Mine are the small perlee hoops.  Honestly, they are the PERFECT size (just ask Kimber...!).
I believe the sweet pg necklace is a 16 motif...vs a 20.  It may look OK but I honestly don;t think you need to layer anything on top of this fabulous piece.
Consider instead the hoops and perhaps the perlee signature bracelet...or the diamond perlee clover if you have a healthy money tree.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

dialv said:


> Very helpful description. This LE letterwood is a very special piece to own.



Thank you dialv


----------



## iloveMao

texasgirliegirl said:


> I do have the perlee hoops but don't have any modeling shots. Mine are the small perlee hoops.  Honestly, they are the PERFECT size (just ask Kimber...!).
> I believe the sweet pg necklace is a 16 motif...vs a 20.  It may look OK but I honestly don;t think you need to layer anything on top of this fabulous piece.
> Consider instead the hoops and perhaps the perlee signature bracelet...or the diamond perlee clover if you have a healthy money tree.




I think I might just take up on ur suggestion of the hoops. I wear two love bangles with alternating diamonds everyday and don't think I want to add another bangle to the lot, even though the perlee bangle is quite beautiful. Thanks again for all your input[emoji106]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji182]


----------



## Junkenpo

Love the letterwood, looks great alternating with the gold motifs in the LE version.

.
.
.
While I'm thinking of it... _has _anyone posted what a regular 20 motif and the 16 motif sweets look like layered together?  I'm kind of curious now.


----------



## allure244

Junkenpo said:


> Love the letterwood, looks great alternating with the gold motifs in the LE version.
> 
> .
> .
> .
> While I'm thinking of it... _has _anyone posted what a regular 20 motif and the 16 motif sweets look like layered together?  I'm kind of curious now.



I remember someone posted pics. Just found one example in the upcoming new VCA pieces thread - post 223


----------



## kimber418

iloveMao said:


> Omg, I swear I was thinking about the perlee hoops as a matching earring! It's just that I've never worn large earrings before so I don't know if I can pull it off. Do you also own the hoops, if you do can you post pics?
> 
> My SA told me they've just released a sweet PG 20 motif necklace, I think maybe I'll go and give it a go soon and report back otherwise I'll probably just wear it on its own like you said.
> 
> Also thank you for the info regarding the LE letterwood, I've had it for a year and so far the color is just as the day I purchased it so it never occurred to me that it might darken, but ur reassurance sure gave me a peace of mind[emoji8]


ilovemao~  Your collection is beautiful and unique in so many ways.  I love the LE rose gold letterwood and I totally agree with TGG that you would not want to add another necklace while wearing it BUT I think the RG perlee hoops would be gorgeous to wear with the LE letterwood.  I cannot say enough about these hoops.   I was one that never wore hoops and did not wear "large earrings" ever.  I had a hard time going out of my comfort zone but I was convinced by TGG to try the Perlee Hoops and since then I am in love with them and have moved on about wearing other types of earrings besides my diamond studs   Here are some bad photos from a while ago (I could not find any of my better ones) and a comparison with the YG pave vintage alhambra earrings.    I hope they help....


----------



## kimber418

Fixed the size


----------



## baghagg

iloveMao said:


> My small VCA collection I'm thinking of getting another necklace to wear with the RG letterwood necklace, can anyone suggest a few options, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200290



Would love to see a mod shot with this 20 motif beauty!


----------



## Gina123

Hi Ladies, I'm going Paris for H sale and planning to take a peak at VCA since the exchange rate is good. Question I have is when you declare a purchase over 10k minus VAT, what's taxes? TIA for your help.


----------



## Zais5

Hi, As I remember, 15,6%)


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> ilovemao~  Your collection is beautiful and unique in so many ways.  I love the LE rose gold letterwood and I totally agree with TGG that you would not want to add another necklace while wearing it BUT I think the RG perlee hoops would be gorgeous to wear with the LE letterwood.  I cannot say enough about these hoops.   I was one that never wore hoops and did not wear "large earrings" ever.  I had a hard time going out of my comfort zone but I was convinced by TGG to try the Perlee Hoops and since then I am in love with them and have moved on about wearing other types of earrings besides my diamond studs   Here are some bad photos from a while ago (I could not find any of my better ones) and a comparison with the YG pave vintage alhambra earrings.    I hope they help....



Gorgeous!!


----------



## iloveMao

kimber418 said:


> ilovemao~  Your collection is beautiful and unique in so many ways.  I love the LE rose gold letterwood and I totally agree with TGG that you would not want to add another necklace while wearing it BUT I think the RG perlee hoops would be gorgeous to wear with the LE letterwood.  I cannot say enough about these hoops.   I was one that never wore hoops and did not wear "large earrings" ever.  I had a hard time going out of my comfort zone but I was convinced by TGG to try the Perlee Hoops and since then I am in love with them and have moved on about wearing other types of earrings besides my diamond studs   Here are some bad photos from a while ago (I could not find any of my better ones) and a comparison with the YG pave vintage alhambra earrings.    I hope they help....




Thank you so much for the model shot, they look like the perfect size and it complements ur your blonde hair beautifully. I'm like you, I always wear studs type earrings and I have boyish length hair so big earrings are quite a statement on my face, but I'll definitely pop into my local VCA and try them on. P.S your yg pave studs are gorgeous[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## iloveMao

baghagg said:


> Would love to see a mod shot with this 20 motif beauty!




I will remember to take one the next time I wear them[emoji6]


----------



## CATEYES

kimber418 said:


> ilovemao~  Your collection is beautiful and unique in so many ways.  I love the LE rose gold letterwood and I totally agree with TGG that you would not want to add another necklace while wearing it BUT I think the RG perlee hoops would be gorgeous to wear with the LE letterwood.  I cannot say enough about these hoops.   I was one that never wore hoops and did not wear "large earrings" ever.  I had a hard time going out of my comfort zone but I was convinced by TGG to try the Perlee Hoops and since then I am in love with them and have moved on about wearing other types of earrings besides my diamond studs   Here are some bad photos from a while ago (I could not find any of my better ones) and a comparison with the YG pave vintage alhambra earrings.    I hope they help....



Gorgeous Kim!!! What size are your Perlee hoops?


----------



## kimber418

I believe they are the "small" model.  They are Rose Gold.  I don't think there is a bigger Perlee hoop though.  I could be wrong.  They are actually a nice size.  I would not consider them a "small" hoop...... but who am I to say?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

kimber418 said:


> I believe they are the "small" model.  They are Rose Gold.  I don't think there is a bigger Perlee hoop though.  I could be wrong.  They are actually a nice size.  I would not consider them a "small" hoop...... but who am I to say?



Kimber, would you measure them in inches for me?  I love the size!  I've "aged out" of all my beloved larger hoops, but think I could get away with the size you're wearing.










'


----------



## chaneljewel

kimber418 said:


> I believe they are the "small" model.  They are Rose Gold.  I don't think there is a bigger Perlee hoop though.  I could be wrong.  They are actually a nice size.  I would not consider them a "small" hoop...... but who am I to say?



There's actually a medium and large size.  At least my SA told me that.  I love them too!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

chaneljewel said:


> There's actually a medium and large size.  At least my SA told me that.  I love them too!



Yes and there is another much larger hoop called "variations"...expensive, too.
The small perlee hoops that Kimber and I have are such a perfect size and reasonable priced (in terms of VCA)....


----------



## chaneljewel

I was pleasantly surprised at the size of the small perlee hoops.  I agree tgg that this size is perfect!


----------



## luphia

calling help from all VCA ring owners please...


I bought my single Socrate ring last week from VCA, have been wearing it for a few days before I noticed there are two "dent" on the outside of the ring band. I think one of those is the VCA logo hallmark, but I can't make out what the other "dent" is, if it is anything at all. 


I bought my ring from a London boutique, I did ask at the boutique yesterday but my usual SA wasn't there and another SA just said it was a hallmark. However on the inside of the ring band there is the serial number and the gold hallmark "950" so I can't think of any other hallmark the ring needs. 


Does your ring have this on the outside of the ring band?


Many thanks!


----------



## Junkenpo

750 is the fineness stamp for gold, PT950 is usually the stamp for platinum. Could the other "dent" be the assay stamp? Like the eagle head or lion?


----------



## Candice0985

I would love everyone's opinion on the Frivole Pendant in WG, I'm thinking of buying this necklace and would love your opinion on if it's a nice everyday necklace!?
TIA


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Candice0985 said:


> I would love everyone's opinion on the Frivole Pendant in WG, I'm thinking of buying this necklace and would love your opinion on if it's a nice everyday necklace!?
> TIA



I have seen it in yg and it is stunning!
If you prefer/wear wg you really can't go wrong with this piece.  The earrings are special, too


----------



## Candice0985

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have seen it in yg and it is stunning!
> If you prefer/wear wg you really can't go wrong with this piece.  The earrings are special, too



I like both the YG and WG, I normally lean towards YG but for some reason I like the WG frivole necklace! hmmm I keep thinking about it, I might go back later this week to try it on again


----------



## luphia

Junkenpo said:


> 750 is the fineness stamp for gold, PT950 is usually the stamp for platinum. Could the other "dent" be the assay stamp? Like the eagle head or lion?




Good point! I have ordered an 30x magnifying lens to check this out


----------



## luphia

Candice0985 said:


> I would love everyone's opinion on the Frivole Pendant in WG, I'm thinking of buying this necklace and would love your opinion on if it's a nice everyday necklace!?
> TIA



Both the WG and YG are beautiful, I think depending on how you plan to wear it, if you usually wear it high (so against skin) then it would be whichever that stands out against your skin tone (for example YG is lost on me but WG really stands out). If its worn against clothes then it depends on what colour shades you usually wear? If you wear white tops/dresses a lot then I'd say YG looks more vivid against white but if you wear darker shades more then WG looks more elegant I think. Also depends on how well it works with your other jewellery pieces, it should add to your existing collection rather than starting out a new one.

Also what about the Pave? Its smaller but very sparkly! I recently tried this on, looks beautiful against skin and stunning against clothes as well


----------



## periogirl28

luphia said:


> calling help from all VCA ring owners please...
> 
> 
> I bought my single Socrate ring last week from VCA, have been wearing it for a few days before I noticed there are two "dent" on the outside of the ring band. I think one of those is the VCA logo hallmark, but I can't make out what the other "dent" is, if it is anything at all.
> 
> 
> I bought my ring from a London boutique, I did ask at the boutique yesterday but my usual SA wasn't there and another SA just said it was a hallmark. However on the inside of the ring band there is the serial number and the gold hallmark "950" so I can't think of any other hallmark the ring needs.
> 
> 
> Does your ring have this on the outside of the ring band?
> 
> 
> Many thanks!



If you buy any piece of fine jewellery in the UK, there is a requirement for an extra hallmark to added before it is put on sale. That hallmark is one of the strictest in the world so you have added peace of mind. It goes without saying it's not really a necessity for VCA piece but it's extra special now! I am guessing that is what that "dent" is. 
I was told this, as it adds to a delay in pieces coming into the country and being put out for sale. My Hermes fine jewellery pieces have the extra hallmark as well. HTH!

http://www.theiaao.com/united-kingdom/


----------



## Candice0985

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have seen it in yg and it is stunning!
> If you prefer/wear wg you really can't go wrong with this piece.  The earrings are special, too





luphia said:


> Both the WG and YG are beautiful, I think depending on how you plan to wear it, if you usually wear it high (so against skin) then it would be whichever that stands out against your skin tone (for example YG is lost on me but WG really stands out). If its worn against clothes then it depends on what colour shades you usually wear? If you wear white tops/dresses a lot then I'd say YG looks more vivid against white but if you wear darker shades more then WG looks more elegant I think. Also depends on how well it works with your other jewellery pieces, it should add to your existing collection rather than starting out a new one.
> 
> Also what about the Pave? Its smaller but very sparkly! I recently tried this on, looks beautiful against skin and stunning against clothes as well


I bought the WG Frivole, pardon my horrible picture. It was taken in my office and does not show the full reflective shine of the WG and the sparkle of the diamonds!


----------



## kimber418

The WG Frivole is beautiful on you Candice!  Congrats~


----------



## Candice0985

kimber418 said:


> The WG Frivole is beautiful on you Candice!  Congrats~



thank you Kimber


----------



## NewBe

Is it true that when you purchase in the Vendome boutique, they can bring the jewelries/watches and meet you you at the airport?  If true, is there a minimum you need to purchase to get that service?  Thanks.


----------



## OKComputer

Candice0985 said:


> I bought the WG Frivole, pardon my horrible picture. It was taken in my office and does not show the full reflective shine of the WG and the sparkle of the diamonds!
> View attachment 3204249




Looks great on you! Are you planning on getting a matchy piece to add in the future?


----------



## chaneljewel

Gorgeous Candice!


----------



## Candice0985

OKComputer said:


> Looks great on you! Are you planning on getting a matchy piece to add in the future?



Thanks!
Probably not. I tend to like to coordinate instead of match. If I get the frivole earrings, they'll be worn without the necklace &#128578;


chaneljewel said:


> Gorgeous Candice!




Thank you!


----------



## Chanelconvert

Just wanting to say and let everyone knows that we've got a VCA in Australia opening soon!!! I saw the sign in the window but I don't know when is the actual opening.  This is in Collins street. Yay!!!


----------



## dialv

Candice0985 said:


> I bought the WG Frivole, pardon my horrible picture. It was taken in my office and does not show the full reflective shine of the WG and the sparkle of the diamonds!
> 
> View attachment 3204249




So so pretty on you. Love the WG on you!!!


----------



## gagabag

Chanelconvert said:


> Just wanting to say and let everyone knows that we've got a VCA in Australia opening soon!!! I saw the sign in the window but I don't know when is the actual opening.  This is in Collins street. Yay!!!




OMG! Finally! Is it a standalone VCA store or a reseller? Ta!


----------



## Candice0985

dialv said:


> So so pretty on you. Love the WG on you!!!



thanks dialv! i'm surprised at how many compliments I've received on my necklace so far from colleagues, friends, people on the street, etc... lol....I'm definitely enjoying this new early christmas present to myself


----------



## perleegirl

Chanelconvert said:


> Just wanting to say and let everyone knows that we've got a VCA in Australia opening soon!!! I saw the sign in the window but I don't know when is the actual opening.  This is in Collins street. Yay!!!



The Houston store just opened this week.  I'm going to check it out this weekend.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

perleegirl said:


> The Houston store just opened this week.  I'm going to check it out this weekend.



It has already OPENED?


----------



## perleegirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> It has already OPENED?




Maybe I'm wrong. Is it opening next week?


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

iloveMao said:


> My small VCA collection I'm thinking of getting another necklace to wear with the RG letterwood necklace, can anyone suggest a few options, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200290




What a very nice collection![emoji7]


----------



## perleegirl

Actually, it's open![emoji2]


----------



## Chanelconvert

gagabag said:


> OMG! Finally! Is it a standalone VCA store or a reseller? Ta!




It's a standalone store. It's near longchamp. So so excited. Not that I'll be buying a lot but I've been wanting the sweets earrings[emoji322][emoji126]&#127995;


----------



## le chat

Hello,
I know many of you are here experted and collective to VCA. I'm a newbie to VCA so while looking for my Xmas gift, I just saw this young lady wearing a magic  Carnelian pendant which I really like the size.
Tried to look on Web, I couldn't find out the magic size with short chain like she wearing, existe only Vintage Alhambra pendant, yellow gold, carnelian.

May I ask this pendant was discontinued? Or it is edition limited?
Do you think at any chance I can get somewhere? Please, help me if you have information of this magic pendant.

Here's photo she' wearing







Thank you all for your helps and I appreciate


----------



## valnsw

Candice0985 said:


> I bought the WG Frivole, pardon my horrible picture. It was taken in my office and does not show the full reflective shine of the WG and the sparkle of the diamonds!
> View attachment 3204249



Better late than never but congrats on your new pendant! I love the frivole ligne 



Chanelconvert said:


> Just wanting to say and let everyone knows that we've got a VCA in Australia opening soon!!! I saw the sign in the window but I don't know when is the actual opening.  This is in Collins street. Yay!!!



When u say Collins Street, I presume this is in Melbourne?
I wonder how the pricing would be like  and if there is going to be an online VCA for Australia?


----------



## valnsw

Hi TPFers, I need some help here. I'm contemplating my next purchase, looking at either Frivole pave earrings or Lotus earrings. 

Currently, my collection as per my attached image plus the sweet Alhambra 16 motif necklace which I just recently bought. 

Which pair do u think will better fit in and complement with my existing collection?
Given that I can only get one pair and this most likely would be a dressy pair of earrings for formal occasion, though it would be good if I can wear it for casual too, as a wg alternative to my yg frivole earrings or yg vintage Alhambra pave earrings. 

Any advice, thoughts would be much appreciated! TIA! 
Would especially love to hear from those who have either pair.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> Hi TPFers, I need some help here. I'm contemplating my next purchase, looking at either Frivole pave earrings or Lotus earrings.
> 
> Currently, my collection as per my attached image plus the sweet Alhambra 16 motif necklace which I just recently bought.
> 
> Which pair do u think will better fit in and complement with my existing collection?
> Given that I can only get one pair and this most likely would be a dressy pair of earrings for formal occasion, though it would be good if I can wear it for casual too, as a wg alternative to my yg frivole earrings or yg vintage Alhambra pave earrings.
> 
> Any advice, thoughts would be much appreciated! TIA!
> Would especially love to hear from those who have either pair.



You have such a lovely collection!!
This is tough because I prefer the pave frivole earrings to the lotus.  
Which pair do you love more? I have both the pave frivole earrings and the large yg frivole earrings and I enjoy having two pairs of frivole earrings.  They afre different enough that it's justifiable to have both.  I mention this because you have the small yg pair. 
Have you considered the large fleurette earrings?  I received mine for Mother's day and I wear them all the time.  They are iconic VCA and seem to feel right for every occasion from running errands in workout wear to dressy parties. Like you,  I also have the pave vintage in yg but of all my pave VCA earrings, I wear the fleurettes the most, followed by my pave frivole earrings.  Either of these will integrate well with your collection.  The pave frivole will allow you to have a set since you already have the necklace.


----------



## CATEYES

valnsw said:


> Hi TPFers, I need some help here. I'm contemplating my next purchase, looking at either Frivole pave earrings or Lotus earrings.
> 
> Currently, my collection as per my attached image plus the sweet Alhambra 16 motif necklace which I just recently bought.
> 
> Which pair do u think will better fit in and complement with my existing collection?
> Given that I can only get one pair and this most likely would be a dressy pair of earrings for formal occasion, though it would be good if I can wear it for casual too, as a wg alternative to my yg frivole earrings or yg vintage Alhambra pave earrings.
> 
> Any advice, thoughts would be much appreciated! TIA!
> Would especially love to hear from those who have either pair.



Beautiful collection!! Since you already have the pave frivole necklace, personally, O wouldn't wear the matching earrings with the necklace as they are so close in range will seem very matchy matchy-unless your into that. &#128523; If you don't plan on wearing them together, then yes as they are gorgeous!!! They are definitely on my wish list. The Lotus earrings worn with the frivole necklace will look very nice! Otherwise, they just like the pave frivole, compliment your collection. I look forward to seeing what you choose!


----------



## 4LV

valnsw said:


> Hi TPFers, I need some help here. I'm contemplating my next purchase, looking at either Frivole pave earrings or Lotus earrings.
> 
> Currently, my collection as per my attached image plus the sweet Alhambra 16 motif necklace which I just recently bought.
> 
> Which pair do u think will better fit in and complement with my existing collection?
> Given that I can only get one pair and this most likely would be a dressy pair of earrings for formal occasion, though it would be good if I can wear it for casual too, as a wg alternative to my yg frivole earrings or yg vintage Alhambra pave earrings.
> 
> Any advice, thoughts would be much appreciated! TIA!
> Would especially love to hear from those who have either pair.



I just got the pave frivole earrings myself and love them. They are so pretty and fun to wear. I'm sure you will enjoy them.


----------



## CATEYES

4LV said:


> I just got the pave frivole earrings myself and love them. They are so pretty and fun to wear. I'm sure you will enjoy them.



Gorgeous!!


----------



## CATEYES

Update: those of you who remember, my DH bought me the pave Alhambra ear clips and the malachite bracelet the same day. When we got home we both saw the malachite was always cloudy despite the use of the cleaning cloth they gave us. We exchanged for the Alhambra ear clips. They made loud rattling sounds due to SA says the stone not being clamped on tight enough with the gold prongs or cut to small (aka: air lines). Then we tried the magic size malachite ear clips but saw they had very fine hairline cracks down the centers as if they had been dropped. Omg!! We won't be purchasing malachite from this point on. He picked out the replacement this time. Between the large YG frivole ear clips, YG frivole ring and 3 motif ear clips in mop and onyx. Here is what he chose:


----------



## PennyD2911

le chat said:


> Hello,
> I know many of you are here experted and collective to VCA. I'm a newbie to VCA so while looking for my Xmas gift, I just saw this young lady wearing a magic  Carnelian pendant which I really like the size.
> Tried to look on Web, I couldn't find out the magic size with short chain like she wearing, existe only Vintage Alhambra pendant, yellow gold, carnelian.
> 
> May I ask this pendant was discontinued? Or it is edition limited?
> Do you think at any chance I can get somewhere? Please, help me if you have information of this magic pendant.
> 
> Here's photo she' wearing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your helps and I appreciate




The picture shows the woman wearing the Magic Pendant on the long chain doubled. That is why it is shorter. 
The Magic Pendant is not a limited edition piece so you should be able to find the carnelian at a VCA Boutique or store that has a VCA section.


----------



## Chanelconvert

valnsw said:


> When u say Collins Street, I presume this is in Melbourne?
> 
> I wonder how the pricing would be like  and if there is going to be an online VCA for Australia?




It is in Melbourne, I'm curious as well rericing. It will  still be better though than paying import duty tax.


----------



## le chat

PennyD2911 said:


> The picture shows the woman wearing the Magic Pendant on the long chain doubled. That is why it is shorter.
> The Magic Pendant is not a limited edition piece so you should be able to find the carnelian at a VCA Boutique or store that has a VCA section.



Thank you!

But I'm pretty sure it´s not magic pendant on long chain doubled because the chain was fixed with pendant. 
Is that a intimate pendant, do you think?  Coz I was trying to search if any member has the same one and found out one of well-known member sais it doesn't exist in short chain, only in long chain so it makes me confused. Thanks!


----------



## valnsw

texasgirliegirl said:


> You have such a lovely collection!!
> This is tough because I prefer the pave frivole earrings to the lotus.
> Which pair do you love more? I have both the pave frivole earrings and the large yg frivole earrings and I enjoy having two pairs of frivole earrings.  They afre different enough that it's justifiable to have both.  I mention this because you have the small yg pair.
> Have you considered the large fleurette earrings?  I received mine for Mother's day and I wear them all the time.  They are iconic VCA and seem to feel right for every occasion from running errands in workout wear to dressy parties. Like you,  I also have the pave vintage in yg but of all my pave VCA earrings, I wear the fleurettes the most, followed by my pave frivole earrings.  Either of these will integrate well with your collection.  The pave frivole will allow you to have a set since you already have the necklace.



Thanks for the compliment, u have a fabulous collection yourself 

To answer your question, I love the frivole, since I'm partial to it, having a pair of yg frivole earrings and the pave pendant. On the other hand, I feel the Lotus is probably more classic and has more longevity, something that I can wear well as I get older. 

When I tried, the frivole sits on my ear better, more in the centre of my ear whereas the Lotus hangs low on my ears which I didn't quite like. But when I looked back at the photos I had taken while trying both, the Lotus seemed not too bad a choice too if I were to wear with my frivole pave pendant. 

Re: fleurette earrings, while they are gorgeous, I feel diamond studs would fill that function for me, so I did not consider that. 



CATEYES said:


> Beautiful collection!! Since you already have the pave frivole necklace, personally, O wouldn't wear the matching earrings with the necklace as they are so close in range will seem very matchy matchy-unless your into that. &#128523; If you don't plan on wearing them together, then yes as they are gorgeous!!! They are definitely on my wish list. The Lotus earrings worn with the frivole necklace will look very nice! Otherwise, they just like the pave frivole, compliment your collection. I look forward to seeing what you choose!



Thanks CATEYES!  your collection is growing too! As for matching the pave frivole earrings with my frivole pendant, I have tried that before and surprisingly, it didn't seem too busy or too matchy. Though I probably would also prefer not to wear them together, hence the lotus earrings would be quite nice to wear with the frivole pave pendant plus I don't have anything from Lotus line. 

Now if I were to get the frivole pave earrings, I would be so afraid that I would want to get the frivole single motif ring to make a set 



4LV said:


> I just got the pave frivole earrings myself and love them. They are so pretty and fun to wear. I'm sure you will enjoy them.



Wow congrats on your lovely purchase! I never tire of seeing pix of those. Thanks for sharing  love all your other rings from the action thread too!

Looks like more are voting for the frivole pave.... Waiting for Lotus earrings lovers to chime in. 

I have PMed one tpfer about the pave frivole earrings when I was only considering it but she mentioned lotus earrings, so I wanted to get some thoughts here too. 
To that tpfer, I just want to give u a shout out to thank you as it seems your inbox is full to accept any PM from me....


----------



## valnsw

Chanelconvert said:


> It is in Melbourne, I'm curious as well rericing. It will  still be better though than paying import duty tax.



Thanks! Do u know when it will be opening? I may want to plan a trip there


----------



## valnsw

4LV said:


> I just got the pave frivole earrings myself and love them. They are so pretty and fun to wear. I'm sure you will enjoy them.



One question: since u have gotten them, how frequently do u wear them? And do u only reserve them for formal occasions?


----------



## baghagg

CATEYES said:


> Update: those of you who remember, my DH bought me the pave Alhambra ear clips and the malachite bracelet the same day. When we got home we both saw the malachite was always cloudy despite the use of the cleaning cloth they gave us. We exchanged for the Alhambra ear clips. They made loud rattling sounds due to SA says the stone not being clamped on tight enough with the gold prongs or cut to small (aka: air lines). Then we tried the magic size malachite ear clips but saw they had very fine hairline cracks down the centers as if they had been dropped. Omg!! We won't be purchasing malachite from this point on. He picked out the replacement this time. Between the large YG frivole ear clips, YG frivole ring and 3 motif ear clips in mop and onyx. Here is what he chose:



Wow,  very beautiful Cateyes..  these are in my shortlist,  can you post mod shots?


----------



## 4LV

valnsw said:


> One question: since u have gotten them, how frequently do u wear them? And do u only reserve them for formal occasions?



LOL. I just got them these week. I have been wearing them non stop for day time and night parties. I would think I will wear them on the weekend as I don't wear many jewelries during work week. But options are good. I love that I have options to wear whatever I want to wear whether fancy or casual.

Thank you for loving my rings too. If only I have more fingers!


----------



## PennyD2911

le chat said:


> Thank you!
> 
> But I'm pretty sure it´s not magic pendant on long chain doubled because the chain was fixed with pendant.
> Is that a intimate pendant, do you think?  Coz I was trying to search if any member has the same one and found out one of well-known member sais it doesn't exist in short chain, only in long chain so it makes me confused. Thanks!



I did not look closely at the pic before I replied, now I see that it does not have a bail, so as you said it is not the magic on the long chain.  The only stone presently available in this version of the magic pendant that I am aware of is the MOP in WG.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

CATEYES said:


> Update: those of you who remember, my DH bought me the pave Alhambra ear clips and the malachite bracelet the same day. When we got home we both saw the malachite was always cloudy despite the use of the cleaning cloth they gave us. We exchanged for the Alhambra ear clips. They made loud rattling sounds due to SA says the stone not being clamped on tight enough with the gold prongs or cut to small (aka: air lines). Then we tried the magic size malachite ear clips but saw they had very fine hairline cracks down the centers as if they had been dropped. Omg!! We won't be purchasing malachite from this point on. He picked out the replacement this time. Between the large YG frivole ear clips, YG frivole ring and 3 motif ear clips in mop and onyx. Here is what he chose:



You are my TWIN!!!!!!
Yay!!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> Thanks for the compliment, u have a fabulous collection yourself
> 
> To answer your question, I love the frivole, since I'm partial to it, having a pair of yg frivole earrings and the pave pendant. On the other hand, I feel the Lotus is probably more classic and has more longevity, something that I can wear well as I get older.
> 
> When I tried, the frivole sits on my ear better, more in the centre of my ear whereas the Lotus hangs low on my ears which I didn't quite like. But when I looked back at the photos I had taken while trying both, the Lotus seemed not too bad a choice too if I were to wear with my frivole pave pendant.
> 
> Re: fleurette earrings, while they are gorgeous, I feel diamond studs would fill that function for me, so I did not consider that.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks CATEYES!  your collection is growing too! As for matching the pave frivole earrings with my frivole pendant, I have tried that before and surprisingly, it didn't seem too busy or too matchy. Though I probably would also prefer not to wear them together, hence the lotus earrings would be quite nice to wear with the frivole pave pendant plus I don't have anything from Lotus line.
> 
> Now if I were to get the frivole pave earrings, I would be so afraid that I would want to get the frivole single motif ring to make a set
> 
> 
> 
> Wow congrats on your lovely purchase! I never tire of seeing pix of those. Thanks for sharing  love all your other rings from the action thread too!
> 
> Looks like more are voting for the frivole pave.... Waiting for Lotus earrings lovers to chime in.
> 
> I have PMed one tpfer about the pave frivole earrings when I was only considering it but she mentioned lotus earrings, so I wanted to get some thoughts here too.
> To that tpfer, I just want to give u a shout out to thank you as it seems your inbox is full to accept any PM from me....


If you try lobe wonder or backing supports you may be able to get the Lotus earrings to sit up better.  Just a thought.
Re the fleurettes, I had the same opinion..in fact, my diamond studs are larger than the large fleurette earrings.  They really are different (very firey) but I totally understand your logic.  The lotus earrings are beautiful!!


----------



## birkin10600

le chat said:


> Hello,
> I know many of you are here experted and collective to VCA. I'm a newbie to VCA so while looking for my Xmas gift, I just saw this young lady wearing a magic  Carnelian pendant which I really like the size.
> Tried to look on Web, I couldn't find out the magic size with short chain like she wearing, existe only Vintage Alhambra pendant, yellow gold, carnelian.
> 
> May I ask this pendant was discontinued? Or it is edition limited?
> Do you think at any chance I can get somewhere? Please, help me if you have information of this magic pendant.
> 
> Here's photo she' wearing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your helps and I appreciate



It's a limited edition if I am not mistaken. It was made for VCA Prince's Building Hong Kong reopening in year 2011. I had one and the vintage size bracelet and the holiday pendant. Attaching some photos. Hope this help!


----------



## birkin10600

valnsw said:


> Hi TPFers, I need some help here. I'm contemplating my next purchase, looking at either Frivole pave earrings or Lotus earrings.
> 
> Currently, my collection as per my attached image plus the sweet Alhambra 16 motif necklace which I just recently bought.
> 
> Which pair do u think will better fit in and complement with my existing collection?
> Given that I can only get one pair and this most likely would be a dressy pair of earrings for formal occasion, though it would be good if I can wear it for casual too, as a wg alternative to my yg frivole earrings or yg vintage Alhambra pave earrings.
> 
> Any advice, thoughts would be much appreciated! TIA!
> Would especially love to hear from those who have either pair.



Lovely collection!  Since you already have frivoles in your collection, get the lotus earrings. I don't have one( i only have the pave frivoles earrings) but i think it will look gorgeous on you.


----------



## valnsw

texasgirliegirl said:


> If you try lobe wonder or backing supports you may be able to get the Lotus earrings to sit up better.  Just a thought.
> Re the fleurettes, I had the same opinion..in fact, my diamond studs are larger than the large fleurette earrings.  They really are different (very firey) but I totally understand your logic.  The lotus earrings are beautiful!!



The lotus earrings hang low on my ears, probably due to the placement of the post, not so much due to the weight of the earrings. Whereas the pave frivole hangs nicely in the centre of my ear lobe. 

So far, both the pave frivole and lotus earrings are tied if I consider these points:

1) value for money in terms of carat weight - frivole pave
2) placement of the earrings on my ears - frivole pave
3) longevity of the earrings to wear into old age - lotus
4) diversify my collection - lotus

And well, I don't really find the need to create sets if that is a consideration. 
Which kinda leaves me in a dilemma... Lol
Perhaps shape wise, I do prefer the frivole silhouette but then I will come back to point 3, whether I will be able to wear them in 20 years' time. By then, Lotus or perhaps even cosmos earrings will be a better choice.



birkin10600 said:


> Lovely collection!  Since you already have frivoles in your collection, get the lotus earrings. I don't have one( i only have the pave frivoles earrings) but i think it will look gorgeous on you.



Thanks for your opinion. Do u wear your pave frivole earrings casually? I noticed u wear your yg frivole earrings more pairing with your Alhambra necklaces, going by your VCA in action shots


----------



## valnsw

birkin10600 said:


> It's a limited edition if I am not mistaken. It was made for VCA Prince's Building Hong Kong reopening in year 2011. I had one and the vintage size bracelet and the holiday pendant. Attaching some photos. Hope this help!



The carnelian looks so pretty with your outfit and gives it a pop!


----------



## le chat

birkin10600 said:


> It's a limited edition if I am not mistaken. It was made for VCA Prince's Building Hong Kong reopening in year 2011. I had one and the vintage size bracelet and the holiday pendant. Attaching some photos. Hope this help!



Thank you! This is more than help 

Your carnelia collection are so beautiful and addicted.


----------



## le chat

PennyD2911 said:


> I did not look closely at the pic before I replied, now I see that it does not have a bail, so as you said it is not the magic on the long chain.  The only stone presently available in this version of the magic pendant that I am aware of is the MOP in WG.



Thank you for your information.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> The lotus earrings hang low on my ears, probably due to the placement of the post, not so much due to the weight of the earrings. Whereas the pave frivole hangs nicely in the centre of my ear lobe.
> 
> So far, both the pave frivole and lotus earrings are tied if I consider these points:
> 
> 1) value for money in terms of carat weight - frivole pave
> 2) placement of the earrings on my ears - frivole pave
> 3) longevity of the earrings to wear into old age - lotus
> 4) diversify my collection - lotus
> 
> And well, I don't really find the need to create sets if that is a consideration.
> Which kinda leaves me in a dilemma... Lol
> Perhaps shape wise, I do prefer the frivole silhouette but then I will come back to point 3, whether I will be able to wear them in 20 years' time. By then, Lotus or perhaps even cosmos earrings will be a better choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your opinion. Do u wear your pave frivole earrings casually? I noticed u wear your yg frivole earrings more pairing with your Alhambra necklaces, going by your VCA in action shots



I disagree with your SA's advice about the frivole vs the lotus in terms of longevity. I plan to wear mine well into my years....


----------



## ModaAddict

Congratulations ladies on all your purchases!! The frivoles, the LE letter wood, the Socrates! Beyond stunning &#128525;&#128525;

I just recently returned from a mini-vacation in Dubai and was surprised with their collection. So surprised I forgot to take pictures! They had a pair of vintage turquoise earings, the chalcedony 5 motif bracelet I've been hunting down, the entire new sweet collection, and even some malachite pieces!

If any of you ladies are planning on going there check it out. And due to currency exchange rates some pieces were cheaper by 150-200$. The store I'm referring to is the one in Dubai mall.


----------



## birkin10600

valnsw said:


> The lotus earrings hang low on my ears, probably due to the placement of the post, not so much due to the weight of the earrings. Whereas the pave frivole hangs nicely in the centre of my ear lobe.
> 
> So far, both the pave frivole and lotus earrings are tied if I consider these points:
> 
> 1) value for money in terms of carat weight - frivole pave
> 2) placement of the earrings on my ears - frivole pave
> 3) longevity of the earrings to wear into old age - lotus
> 4) diversify my collection - lotus
> 
> And well, I don't really find the need to create sets if that is a consideration.
> Which kinda leaves me in a dilemma... Lol
> Perhaps shape wise, I do prefer the frivole silhouette but then I will come back to point 3, whether I will be able to wear them in 20 years' time. By then, Lotus or perhaps even cosmos earrings will be a better choice.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your opinion. Do u wear your pave frivole earrings casually? I noticed u wear your yg frivole earrings more pairing with your Alhambra necklaces, going by your VCA in action shots



Thank you valnsw!  Yes, I do wear it casually. It's versatile, I can dress it up or wear casually. I love it. I usually matches it with my white gold necklaces and bracelets. Here's photo to enable you dear! &#128521;


----------



## valnsw

texasgirliegirl said:


> I disagree with your SA's advice about the frivole vs the lotus in terms of longevity. I plan to wear mine well into my years....



It's good that u intend to well them for many years, that's why we buy, to enjoy them as much and as long as we can. 



birkin10600 said:


> Thank you valnsw!  Yes, I do wear it casually. It's versatile, I can dress it up or wear casually. I love it. I usually matches it with my white gold necklaces and bracelets. Here's photo to enable you dear! &#128521;



Great enabling pic that u have there! Good pic to visualize how they will look if I wear with white gold necklace. 


Seems that there are no Lotus earrings lovers chiming in here lol


----------



## perleegirl

valnsw said:


> It's good that u intend to well them for many years, that's why we buy, to enjoy them as much and as long as we can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great enabling pic that u have there! Good pic to visualize how they will look if I wear with white gold necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that there are no Lotus earrings lovers chiming in here lol




I tried both pair on yesterday! I had my mind made up that I "needed" the Lotus, but after trying on the pave Frivole I'm having a change of heart. While I think the Lotus are stunning, the Frivole just sat so nicely on my earlobes. I hope to one day have each pair, as I think both are amazing. Personally, I don't think a woman could ever "age out" of the ultra feminine design of the Frivole.


----------



## valnsw

perleegirl said:


> I tried both pair on yesterday! I had my mind made up that I "needed" the Lotus, but after trying on the pave Frivole I'm having a change of heart. While I think the Lotus are stunning, the Frivole just sat so nicely on my earlobes. I hope to one day have each pair, as I think both are amazing. Personally, I don't think a woman could ever "age out" of the ultra feminine design of the Frivole.



That's great to hear from somebody who's in a same situation as me 

Yes, the SA said the VCA designs are evergreen. 
Too many beautiful pieces to tempt our wallets!


----------



## cung

perleegirl said:


> I tried both pair on yesterday! I had my mind made up that I "needed" the Lotus, but after trying on the pave Frivole I'm having a change of heart. While I think the Lotus are stunning, the Frivole just sat so nicely on my earlobes. I hope to one day have each pair, as I think both are amazing. Personally, I don't think a woman could ever "age out" of the ultra feminine design of the Frivole.



I've tried the small frivole last month in my very first VCA visit. Long story short, the frivole  while very pretty looks really odd in my ears. They just sit in a way that you could not even seen them if standing face to face to me. The boutique did not have the lotus earrings to try on but same situation may repeat  the only earrings look ok on me are the sweet Alhambra. So in your case if you find yourself look fab with the frivole, go with it.


----------



## birkin10600

birkin10600 said:


> It's a limited edition if I am not mistaken. It was made for VCA Prince's Building Hong Kong reopening in year 2011. I had one and the vintage size bracelet and the holiday pendant. Attaching some photos. Hope this help!



Here's the marking stamped "Edition Prince". It's LE for VCA Prince's Hong Kong.


----------



## birkin10600

Thank you!  &#128522;


----------



## loves

Just wanted to share this since this pair of earrings is on my wishlist.

Susan Lucci being interviewed in a documovie "Scatter my ashes at Bergdorf's"


----------



## perleegirl

loves said:


> Just wanted to share this since this pair of earrings is on my wishlist.
> 
> 
> 
> Susan Lucci being interviewed in a documovie "Scatter my ashes at Bergdorf's"




She's a tiny lady! If she can wear those, then I can too![emoji2] I tried on the W/G version last weekend and decided that I need them. I have always adored these earrings, but have been told that they are too big for my 5'2" frame. Looking silly or not, I'm going to rock them!


----------



## loves

perleegirl said:


> She's a tiny lady! If she can wear those, then I can too![emoji2] I tried on the W/G version last weekend and decided that I need them. I have always adored these earrings, but have been told that they are too big for my 5'2" frame. Looking silly or not, I'm going to rock them!



those are my exact thoughts, that they are too heavy and too large for me.

i held off these for years but decided to try them on again at the store and i decided i will get them too next year.
now saving up for them.

i am also 5'2"


----------



## texasgirliegirl

perleegirl said:


> She's a tiny lady! If she can wear those, then I can too![emoji2] I tried on the W/G version last weekend and decided that I need them. I have always adored these earrings, but have been told that they are too big for my 5'2" frame. Looking silly or not, I'm going to rock them!



I have these earrings and I am 5'1".
That said, I do have a longish neck....  I think that this has a lot more to do with it than how tall you are.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

loves said:


> those are my exact thoughts, that they are too heavy and too large for me.
> 
> i held off these for years but decided to try them on again at the store and i decided i will get them too next year.
> now saving up for them.
> 
> i am also 5'2"



I had the same thought process!!!  In fact, they were way down on my wish list because there were always so many other choices...but I worked my way down that wish list and finally got these for my birthday.
They are really beautiful and not as heavy as I had imagined.


----------



## loves

texasgirliegirl said:


> I had the same thought process!!!  In fact, they were way down on my wish list because there were always so many other choices...but I worked my way down that wish list and finally got these for my birthday.
> They are really beautiful and not as heavy as I had imagined.



same here! 

when i tried them the 2nd time round, i actually wore them for 30mins or more in the store and they're not that heavy. so happy.

congratulations on getting yours texasgirliegirl, i cannot wait for mine.


----------



## bags to die for

The Melbourne store is expected to open in April 2016.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I just received word from a former TPF member (membership deactivated) who has issued a plea to be extra careful right now should you decide to bid on/purchase VCA from Ebay.  She discovered this week that her pave earrings purchased last Fall are not genuine.  There appears to be a ring of counterfeitors who are listing under multiple usernames, all based out of NYC and all issuing COA's. They each have 100% feedback.
 Once the pieces are sent to NYC, it is discovered that the serial numbers are fakes, stolen from other pieces.  These pieces range from Vintage alhambra to diamond pave pieces.  Some auctions are still up and some have closed.
If you have purchased a piece in this way, please consider having it polished in NYC for piece of mind. It will get sent to the Heritage department for authentication and VCA will notify you if it is not genuine.
Be very careful...the counterfeitors are getting more sophisticated every day.


----------



## chaneljewel

texasgirliegirl said:


> I just received word from a former TPF member (membership deactivated) who has issued a plea to be extra careful right now should you decide to bid on/purchase VCA from Ebay.  She discovered this week that her pave earrings purchased last Fall are not genuine.  There appears to be a ring of counterfeitors who are listing under multiple usernames, all based out of NYC and all issuing COA's. They each have 100% feedback.
> Once the pieces are sent to NYC, it is discovered that the serial numbers are fakes, stolen from other pieces.  These pieces range from Vintage alhambra to diamond pave pieces.  Some auctions are still up and some have closed.
> If you have purchased a piece in this way, please consider having it polished in NYC for piece of mind. It will get sent to the Heritage department for authentication and VCA will notify you if it is not genuine.
> Be very careful...the counterfeitors are getting more sophisticated.



Ugh!   This makes me ill!   I'm sorry for your friend as she must be devastated to learn that her precious earrings are fake.  It's such a horrible, despicable act that these people do to others.


----------



## HeidiDavis

texasgirliegirl said:


> I just received word from a former TPF member (membership deactivated) who has issued a plea to be extra careful right now should you decide to bid on/purchase VCA from Ebay.  She discovered this week that her pave earrings purchased last Fall are not genuine.  There appears to be a ring of counterfeitors who are listing under multiple usernames, all based out of NYC and all issuing COA's. They each have 100% feedback.
> Once the pieces are sent to NYC, it is discovered that the serial numbers are fakes, stolen from other pieces.  These pieces range from Vintage alhambra to diamond pave pieces.  Some auctions are still up and some have closed.
> If you have purchased a piece in this way, please consider having it polished in NYC for piece of mind. It will get sent to the Heritage department for authentication and VCA will notify you if it is not genuine.
> Be very careful...the counterfeitors are getting more sophisticated every day.


 


Thank you, TGG, for the heads-up!  I am so sorry for your friend.  She must be sick to her stomach right now.  It's sad to know there are such awful, dishonest people out there.


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> I just received word from a former TPF member (membership deactivated) who has issued a plea to be extra careful right now should you decide to bid on/purchase VCA from Ebay.  She discovered this week that her pave earrings purchased last Fall are not genuine.  There appears to be a ring of counterfeitors who are listing under multiple usernames, all based out of NYC and all issuing COA's. They each have 100% feedback.
> Once the pieces are sent to NYC, it is discovered that the serial numbers are fakes, stolen from other pieces.  These pieces range from Vintage alhambra to diamond pave pieces.  Some auctions are still up and some have closed.
> If you have purchased a piece in this way, please consider having it polished in NYC for piece of mind. It will get sent to the Heritage department for authentication and VCA will notify you if it is not genuine.
> Be very careful...the counterfeitors are getting more sophisticated every day.




Gosh... That's awful. Thank you for the warning.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

chaneljewel said:


> Ugh!   This makes me ill!   I'm sorry for your friend as she must be devastated to learn that her precious earrings are fake.  It's such a horrible, despicable act that these people do to others.



Fortunately she is able to get her money back.
The scary part is that this appears to be a counterfeit ring ...pieces listed by multiple sellers..they all share a similar template/wording.  You would have no idea that the piece is fake unless you send it in and run the serial numbers.
It is tempting to watch these auctions and no doubt there are trusted sellers out there BUT the fakes have become so convincing that you just can't be sure anymore.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HeidiDavis said:


> Thank you, TGG, for the heads-up!  I am so sorry for your friend.  She must be sick to her stomach right now.  It's sad to know there are such awful, dishonest people out there.


I know!!!  
She lives in California and is no longer a member here so she asked me to warn everybody to please be careful...


----------



## wantitneedit

bags to die for said:


> The Melbourne store is expected to open in April 2016.



omg omg omg!!! where in melb, bags?  Any others planned for Oz?


----------



## bags to die for

WiNi, another tPfer posted she saw a sign on Collins St. I asked my SM abt it and she told me April.

I'm trying to get an invite to the opening. Want to come along? Lol.


----------



## Christiflora

texasgirliegirl said:


> I just received word from a former TPF member (membership deactivated) who has issued a plea to be extra careful right now should you decide to bid on/purchase VCA from Ebay.  She discovered this week that her pave earrings purchased last Fall are not genuine.  There appears to be a ring of counterfeitors who are listing under multiple usernames, all based out of NYC and all issuing COA's. They each have 100% feedback.
> Once the pieces are sent to NYC, it is discovered that the serial numbers are fakes, stolen from other pieces.  These pieces range from Vintage alhambra to diamond pave pieces.  Some auctions are still up and some have closed.
> If you have purchased a piece in this way, please consider having it polished in NYC for piece of mind. It will get sent to the Heritage department for authentication and VCA will notify you if it is not genuine.
> Be very careful...the counterfeitors are getting more sophisticated every day.



It is interesting to learn that my suspicions are right all along.  Recently, I started browsing the eBay listings out of curiosity.  At first, I felt sick seeing all the affordable resale prices, especially for Diamond pieces.  Some very low price listings are obviously fake due to very crude workmanship.  The appalling ones are those that appear very real at first glance and are discounted at 15-25% below retail.  Most come with certificates of authenticity.  However, upon examining the fine details, front, back, and sides (sometimes even the box and pouches), I noticed very odd signs of discrepancy.  Amazingly, these jewelry pieces got sold. In some cases, the seller listed a new listing with the same photos and descriptions.  As texasgirliegirl mentioned, there are multiple sellers with lots of feedback doing the same thing.  When I examined their feedback history, I noticed all their prior sales were under $100.  If there were high value sales, they were bought by "private" buyers.

Based on how real the fakes look, I suspect there is a ring of crime people, with above average jewelry skills, in the business of faking the VCA jewelry to scam people.  I am hesitant to share more explanations about the discrepancies, because I do not want the scammers to learn their mistakes and then perfect their replicas.

I feel really sick from their scam, because they are not cheating people small amount of money.  In each transaction, unsuspected buyers get cheated thousands of dollars.  Furthermore, out of every 10 listings, I can tell 8 are definitely fake or suspicious.  As I said before, eBay is dangerous for unsuspecting buyers and honest sellers.  Wonder why VCA does not monitor the eBay listings and shut down fake listings like some designer handbag vendors?


----------



## koeeeee

I managed to find myself a 20 motif WG turquoise necklace for a boutique today! So lucky! 

Now I have that and a 8 motif WG turquoise choker and sweet Alhambra butterfly bracelet in turquoise WG! 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## CATEYES

koeeeee said:


> I managed to find myself a 20 motif WG turquoise necklace for a boutique today! So lucky!
> 
> Now I have that and a 8 motif WG turquoise choker and sweet Alhambra butterfly bracelet in turquoise WG!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Oh so happy you found a turquoise 20 motif! &#128160;You should consider sharing photos so we can see your new piece and the choker you mentioned. &#128513;


----------



## Valentinegirl

where did you find the turquoise necklace in the usa?


----------



## Sparkledolll

koeeeee said:


> I managed to find myself a 20 motif WG turquoise necklace for a boutique today! So lucky!
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have that and a 8 motif WG turquoise choker and sweet Alhambra butterfly bracelet in turquoise WG!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Wow congrats! My SA rang me today to say that my order of 20 motif Turquoise is arriving tomorrow so I'm hopping on a train to Paris next week to pick it up! looks like Turquoise is available again! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## NewBe

Natalie j said:


> Wow congrats! My SA rang me today to say that my order of 20 motif Turquoise is arriving tomorrow so I'm hopping on a train to Paris next week to pick it up! looks like Turquoise is available again! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]



Congrats Natalie!  It finally arrived!


----------



## Zais5

Natalie j said:


> Wow congrats! My SA rang me today to say that my order of 20 motif Turquoise is arriving tomorrow so I'm hopping on a train to Paris next week to pick it up! looks like Turquoise is available again! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


Natalie! Congratulations! Waiting for your fotos)
How long ago did you ordered it? I am going to order this sautoir too, and my SA told me, that it could take from 6 months till 1,5 year


----------



## Sparkledolll

NewBe said:


> Congrats Natalie!  It finally arrived!







Zais5 said:


> Natalie! Congratulations! Waiting for your fotos)
> 
> How long ago did you ordered it? I am going to order this sautoir too, and my SA told me, that it could take from 6 months till 1,5 year




Thank you Ladies! I ordered back in April this year and was told it could take up to 2 years to come depending on when they find a good source of Turquoise. Still can't believe it's arrived as there was talk of Turquoise being discontinued. Will post pictures next Tuesday when I'm at Place Vendome [emoji1]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> Thank you Ladies! I ordered back in April this year and was told it could take up to 2 years to come depending on when they find a good source of Turquoise. Still can't believe it's arrived as there was talk of Turquoise being discontinued. Will post pictures next Tuesday when I'm at Place Vendome [emoji1]



VCA is not producing turquoise at the same rate as before because the mines were compromised and sourcing turquoise that meets their standards is difficult.  It has never been extinct (they still produce the sweets) but it can take a while to get it and one needs to be very patient.
Congratulations on your find.  I hope that you love the shade.  Please do share photos so that we can celebrate with you.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Christiflora said:


> It is interesting to learn that my suspicions are right all along.  Recently, I started browsing the eBay listings out of curiosity.  At first, I felt sick seeing all the affordable resale prices, especially for Diamond pieces.  Some very low price listings are obviously fake due to very crude workmanship.  The appalling ones are those that appear very real at first glance and are discounted at 15-25% below retail.  Most come with certificates of authenticity.  However, upon examining the fine details, front, back, and sides (sometimes even the box and pouches), I noticed very odd signs of discrepancy.  Amazingly, these jewelry pieces got sold. In some cases, the seller listed a new listing with the same photos and descriptions.  As texasgirliegirl mentioned, there are multiple sellers with lots of feedback doing the same thing.  When I examined their feedback history, I noticed all their prior sales were under $100.  If there were high value sales, they were bought by "private" buyers.
> 
> Based on how real the fakes look, I suspect there is a ring of crime people, with above average jewelry skills, in the business of faking the VCA jewelry to scam people.  I am hesitant to share more explanations about the discrepancies, because I do not want the scammers to learn their mistakes and then perfect their replicas.
> 
> I feel really sick from their scam, because they are not cheating people small amount of money.  In each transaction, unsuspected buyers get cheated thousands of dollars.  Furthermore, out of every 10 listings, I can tell 8 are definitely fake or suspicious.  As I said before, eBay is dangerous for unsuspecting buyers and honest sellers.  Wonder why VCA does not monitor the eBay listings and shut down fake listings like some designer handbag vendors?


I agree with everything you wrote.  The fake serial number on my friend's earrings is #BL87585.  The list of suspicious sellers is rather long.  If anybody is worried I am happy to share the info in a PM.


----------



## birkin10600

texasgirliegirl said:


> I agree with everything you wrote.  The fake serial number on my friend's earrings is #BL87585.  The list of suspicious sellers is rather long.  If anybody is worried I am happy to share the info in a PM.



Hi tgg! Wish you well. Kindly pm me please. Thank you and my warmest regards to you.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Will do.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

did anyone receive the beautiful l'atlantide VCA candle from their SA? just wondering


----------



## Junkenpo

texasgirliegirl said:


> Will do.



I tried to PM you, but your inbox is full.  Do drop me a line about the list when you can.  Mahalo!


----------



## koeeeee

CATEYES said:


> Oh so happy you found a turquoise 20 motif! &#128160;You should consider sharing photos so we can see your new piece and the choker you mentioned. &#128513;


Thanks! It's still at the shop will post asap!


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> VCA is not producing turquoise at the same rate as before because the mines were compromised and sourcing turquoise that meets their standards is difficult.  It has never been extinct (they still produce the sweets) but it can take a while to get it and one needs to be very patient.
> 
> Congratulations on your find.  I hope that you love the shade.  Please do share photos so that we can celebrate with you.




Thank you TGG! I am always looking at eBay listings of Turquoise as I thought this might be the only way to get the 20 motif. I am too sceptical of fakes to buy on eBay so your earlier post just confirmed what I was already afraid of. I will post pictures from Paris next week, will also have to try on Blue Sevres porcelain [emoji1]


----------



## Suzie

koeeeee said:


> I managed to find myself a 20 motif WG turquoise necklace for a boutique today! So lucky!
> 
> Now I have that and a 8 motif WG turquoise choker and sweet Alhambra butterfly bracelet in turquoise WG!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



We are twins on the necklace, would love to see your choker.


----------



## Suzie

bags to die for said:


> The Melbourne store is expected to open in April 2016.



How exciting! I need to grow a money tree.


----------



## halliehallie

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> did anyone receive the beautiful l'atlantide VCA candle from their SA? just wondering




I did!!


----------



## valnsw

Just to share, I recerived these from VCA  yesterday. What a pleasant surprise. 
Came with a handwritten card as well. 

Season greetings to all VCA tpfers!


----------



## valnsw

Natalie j said:


> Thank you Ladies! I ordered back in April this year and was told it could take up to 2 years to come depending on when they find a good source of Turquoise. Still can't believe it's arrived as there was talk of Turquoise being discontinued. Will post pictures next Tuesday when I'm at Place Vendome [emoji1]





koeeeee said:


> I managed to find myself a 20 motif WG turquoise necklace for a boutique today! So lucky!
> 
> Now I have that and a 8 motif WG turquoise choker and sweet Alhambra butterfly bracelet in turquoise WG!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Wow congrats to both of you!
Would love to see photos and mod pix of them


----------



## Notorious Pink

Christiflora said:


> It is interesting to learn that my suspicions are right all along.  Recently, I started browsing the eBay listings out of curiosity.  At first, I felt sick seeing all the affordable resale prices, especially for Diamond pieces.  Some very low price listings are obviously fake due to very crude workmanship.  The appalling ones are those that appear very real at first glance and are discounted at 15-25% below retail.  Most come with certificates of authenticity.  However, upon examining the fine details, front, back, and sides (sometimes even the box and pouches), I noticed very odd signs of discrepancy.  Amazingly, these jewelry pieces got sold. In some cases, the seller listed a new listing with the same photos and descriptions.  As texasgirliegirl mentioned, there are multiple sellers with lots of feedback doing the same thing.  When I examined their feedback history, I noticed all their prior sales were under $100.  If there were high value sales, they were bought by "private" buyers.
> 
> Based on how real the fakes look, I suspect there is a ring of crime people, with above average jewelry skills, in the business of faking the VCA jewelry to scam people.  I am hesitant to share more explanations about the discrepancies, because I do not want the scammers to learn their mistakes and then perfect their replicas.
> 
> I feel really sick from their scam, because they are not cheating people small amount of money.  In each transaction, unsuspected buyers get cheated thousands of dollars.  Furthermore, out of every 10 listings, I can tell 8 are definitely fake or suspicious.  As I said before, eBay is dangerous for unsuspecting buyers and honest sellers.  Wonder why VCA does not monitor the eBay listings and shut down fake listings like some designer handbag vendors?




Unfortunately I am not surprised. I was watching the VCA listings quite regularly until a few months ago...It just seemsed like there was an increasing amount of very questionable listings....prices that were too good, occasionally a duplicate serial number, incomplete photos, something a little off in the photo or listing, just lots of things that turned me off to finding good pieces there. So sorry that your friend is going through this, I do hope the authorities get involved!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

halliehallie said:


> I did!!



YAY me too


----------



## koeeeee

Suzie said:


> We are twins on the necklace, would love to see your choker.



I meant 10 motifs for the choker! Sorry!


----------



## Rusalka122

Hello ladies, I am a newbie here and obsessed with Van Cleef. I am buying a vintage necklace in MOP the clover one and wanted to get the earrings as well. Does anyone know any reputable place to get the preowned ones? Not sure I can buy the new earrings right now, only can afford the pendant. A bit scared of ebay cause so many fakes there. Thanks


----------



## perleegirl

What's on everyone's VCA wish list this year?:xtree:


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Sometimes Betteridge gets estate VCA. You may wish to call them directly and express interest in a particular item.


----------



## ModaAddict

Natalie j said:


> Wow congrats! My SA rang me today to say that my order of 20 motif Turquoise is arriving tomorrow so I'm hopping on a train to Paris next week to pick it up! looks like Turquoise is available again! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]




Oh my god Natalie!!! I'm soo haaaaapppyy for you!!! You were the source of my hope for getting a turquoise, I know how much you've been waiting for it! Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Sparkledolll

ModaAddict said:


> Oh my god Natalie!!! I'm soo haaaaapppyy for you!!! You were the source of my hope for getting a turquoise, I know how much you've been waiting for it! Can't wait to see the pictures.




Thanks modaAddict! I just got home, will do a full reveal soon.


----------



## sleepykitten

Natalie j said:


> Thanks modaAddict! I just got home, will do a full reveal soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220401



wow, looks like a major haul! can't wait for your reveal


----------



## CATEYES

Natalie j said:


> Thanks modaAddict! I just got home, will do a full reveal soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220401



Woo hoo!! Can't wait to see either!!! &#128064;&#127870;


----------



## baghagg

CATEYES said:


> Woo hoo!! Can't wait to see either!!! &#128064;&#127870;



+1, looking forward


----------



## CATEYES

baghagg said:


> +1, looking forward



We are such cool &#128526; mature young &#128566; ladies to be so happy to see what others aquire, aren't we?! &#128523;&#128523; Many people are not happy for other but jealous haters. That's why I love to visit TPF&#128151;


----------



## Sparkledolll

Here she is Ladies! My 20 motif VA turquoise. I ordered back in May and now 7 months later she's finally here. While at Vendome I took the opportunity to try on as much as I can and also came away with the holiday pendant and 16 motif sweets necklace which I didn't initially love but once I layer it with the pendant I really like. And of course I can wear it as a bracelet. Here are the pics, thank you so much for letting me share! I am overjoyed [emoji120]&#127997;[emoji120]&#127997;[emoji120]&#127997;


----------



## CATEYES

Natalie j said:


> Here she is Ladies! My 20 motif VA turquoise. I ordered back in May and now 7 months later she's finally here. While at Vendome I took the opportunity to try on as much as I can and also came away with the holiday pendant and 16 motif sweets necklace which I didn't initially love but once I layer it with the pendant I really like. And of course I can wear it as a bracelet. Here are the pics, thank you so much for letting me share! I am overjoyed [emoji120]&#127997;[emoji120]&#127997;[emoji120]&#127997;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220473
> View attachment 3220474
> View attachment 3220475
> View attachment 3220476
> View attachment 3220477
> View attachment 3220479


Omg I just passed out!! All are super gorgeous on you Natalie!!! &#128513;Big congrats to you, VCA gave you a Christmas present lol!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

CATEYES said:


> Omg I just passed out!! All are super gorgeous on you Natalie!!! [emoji16]Big congrats to you, VCA gave you a Christmas present lol!!




Thank you so much Cateyes! Actually They did give me a Christmas gift. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## luphia

Natalie j said:


> Here she is Ladies! My 20 motif VA turquoise. I ordered back in May and now 7 months later she's finally here. While at Vendome I took the opportunity to try on as much as I can and also came away with the holiday pendant and 16 motif sweets necklace which I didn't initially love but once I layer it with the pendant I really like. And of course I can wear it as a bracelet. Here are the pics, thank you so much for letting me share! I am overjoyed [emoji120]&#127997;[emoji120]&#127997;[emoji120]&#127997;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220473
> View attachment 3220474
> View attachment 3220475
> View attachment 3220476
> View attachment 3220477
> View attachment 3220479




So gorgeous! Congrats on all of them. Agree the sweet necklace look absolutely stunning with the holiday pendant, looks lovely as a bracelet also! Thanks for sharing the photos with us


----------



## baghagg

Natalie j said:


> Here she is Ladies! My 20 motif VA turquoise. I ordered back in May and now 7 months later she's finally here. While at Vendome I took the opportunity to try on as much as I can and also came away with the holiday pendant and 16 motif sweets necklace which I didn't initially love but once I layer it with the pendant I really like. And of course I can wear it as a bracelet. Here are the pics, thank you so much for letting me share! I am overjoyed [emoji120]&#127997;[emoji120]&#127997;[emoji120]&#127997;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220473
> View attachment 3220474
> View attachment 3220475
> View attachment 3220476
> View attachment 3220477
> View attachment 3220479



Holy moly!   What a spectacular haul!  So happy for you  Nataliej!   And that ornament!   Well done!


----------



## baghagg

CATEYES said:


> We are such cool &#128526; mature young &#128566; ladies to be so happy to see what others aquire, aren't we?! &#128523;&#128523; Many people are not happy for other but jealous haters. That's why I love to visit TPF&#128151;



Cateyes you are soooooo right!  We'll said


----------



## CATEYES

Natalie j said:


> Thank you so much Cateyes! Actually They did give me a Christmas gift. [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220486



Very thoughtful of them! You'll always remember the Christmas of 2015 and your VCA lovelies when you see this ornament &#127873;&#127877;&#127996;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## chaneljewel

What a wonderful Christmas full of VCA!   It's all beautiful!  Enjoy Natalie!


----------



## Tulip2

texasgirliegirl said:


> Fortunately she is able to get her money back.
> The scary part is that this appears to be a counterfeit ring ...pieces listed by multiple sellers..they all share a similar template/wording.  You would have no idea that the piece is fake unless you send it in and run the serial numbers.
> It is tempting to watch these auctions and no doubt there are trusted sellers out there BUT the fakes have become so convincing that you just can't be sure anymore.



I just knew it!  When I see a VCA piece in a low $ starting "auction" price, I think FAKE every time.  No one in their right mind would have such a listing.  Who would be willing to lose $$$$ on VCA?  Nobody, that's who.

My SA told me about this regarding eBay and to be honest, I believed him.  Now it's been confirmed.  It's a shame that some people out there can't realize that these are fakes, or are very likely to be.

Thanks for the confirmation of what I really already knew in my heart dear!


----------



## Tulip2

CATEYES said:


> We are such cool &#128526; mature young &#128566; ladies to be so happy to see what others aquire, aren't we?! &#128523;&#128523; Many people are not happy for other but jealous haters. That's why I love to visit TPF&#128151;



Could not have said it better myself Cateyes!  It's such a pleasure to see what others get.  I'm always so happy.  And when I get something, others are so sweet to me!  TPF rocks!


----------



## Tulip2

Natalie j said:


> Here she is Ladies! My 20 motif VA turquoise. I ordered back in May and now 7 months later she's finally here. While at Vendome I took the opportunity to try on as much as I can and also came away with the holiday pendant and 16 motif sweets necklace which I didn't initially love but once I layer it with the pendant I really like. And of course I can wear it as a bracelet. Here are the pics, thank you so much for letting me share! I am overjoyed [emoji120]&#127997;[emoji120]&#127997;[emoji120]&#127997;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220473
> View attachment 3220474
> View attachment 3220475
> View attachment 3220476
> View attachment 3220477
> View attachment 3220479



Oh Natalie, they're all just out of this world.  We're twinsies on the the PG 16 Motif Sweets.  I love that necklace.  I've been wearing it almost every day.

Big congrats on your turquoise!  Glad the wait is over.  It's gorgeous!

I'm really jelly about the Christmas Pendant, as Pink is my favorite color.  I missed out on it, but it looks fabulous on you.

Happy Holidays to you!  :xtree:


----------



## Tulip2

perleegirl said:


> What's on everyone's VCA wish list this year?:xtree:



I would really like to have the Vintage Alhambra YG 10 Motif MOP or the Ring.  But alas, I'm spending my hard earned $ on friends & family right now.

All hope is not lost.  After Christmas I'll start saving my pennies for VCA!


----------



## Christiflora

Natalie j said:


> Here she is Ladies! My 20 motif VA turquoise. I ordered back in May and now 7 months later she's finally here. While at Vendome I took the opportunity to try on as much as I can and also came away with the holiday pendant and 16 motif sweets necklace which I didn't initially love but once I layer it with the pendant I really like. And of course I can wear it as a bracelet. Here are the pics, thank you so much for letting me share! I am overjoyed [emoji120]&#127997;[emoji120]&#127997;[emoji120]&#127997;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220473
> View attachment 3220474
> View attachment 3220475
> View attachment 3220476
> View attachment 3220477
> View attachment 3220479



The wait is definitely worth it.  No fair.  You got every holy grail of our dreams!

Love the way you layer and stack them.  I can certainly feel your excitement and joy.  Thank you for sharing.  I also feel happy from seeing your photos.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Bethc

Natalie j said:


> Here she is Ladies! My 20 motif VA turquoise. I ordered back in May and now 7 months later she's finally here. While at Vendome I took the opportunity to try on as much as I can and also came away with the holiday pendant and 16 motif sweets necklace which I didn't initially love but once I layer it with the pendant I really like. And of course I can wear it as a bracelet. Here are the pics, thank you so much for letting me share! I am overjoyed [emoji120]&#127997;[emoji120]&#127997;[emoji120]&#127997;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220473
> View attachment 3220474
> View attachment 3220475
> View attachment 3220476
> View attachment 3220477
> View attachment 3220479




Congratulations!! I'm so glad you got them!!  Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Dear Ladies, Thank you all so much for your kind comments! I am so happy that I am able to share. [emoji120]&#127997;[emoji120]&#127997;[emoji120]&#127997; 

@Tulip2 The holiday pendant is available for sale online in Europe if you know someone who can order for you? Not too late,  good luck! 

For Ladies who are interested in Turquoise, I also forgot to mention that since I paid the deposit for the turquoise (30:/) just before the price increase back in May, VCA charged me the old price so I saved about 1800. I can't believe that's how much the price went up by! [emoji21][emoji21][emoji21]


----------



## valnsw

Natalie j said:


> Here she is Ladies! My 20 motif VA turquoise. I ordered back in May and now 7 months later she's finally here. While at Vendome I took the opportunity to try on as much as I can and also came away with the holiday pendant and 16 motif sweets necklace which I didn't initially love but once I layer it with the pendant I really like. And of course I can wear it as a bracelet. Here are the pics, thank you so much for letting me share! I am overjoyed [emoji120]&#127997;[emoji120]&#127997;[emoji120]&#127997;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220473
> View attachment 3220474
> View attachment 3220475
> View attachment 3220476
> View attachment 3220477
> View attachment 3220479



Wow u did good! 

Love the vivid color of turquoise and u are certainly lucky to have gotten them in a relatively short time. 

I'm glad u like the sweet 16 motif necklace too! I'm twins with u on that 

Congrats on your lovely purchases all in good time for Christmas too!


----------



## valnsw

perleegirl said:


> What's on everyone's VCA wish list this year?:xtree:



Probably not this year since I did major damage. Will be hoping for some nice earrings next year 

What's yours? Or did I miss it, with the dizzying speed of posts in the thread. 



CATEYES said:


> We are such cool &#128526; mature young &#128566; ladies to be so happy to see what others aquire, aren't we?! &#128523;&#128523; Many people are not happy for other but jealous haters. That's why I love to visit TPF&#128151;



Yup u said it  I'm glad there's a thread for fellow VCA lovers to share.


----------



## birkin10600

Natalie j said:


> Here she is Ladies! My 20 motif VA turquoise. I ordered back in May and now 7 months later she's finally here. While at Vendome I took the opportunity to try on as much as I can and also came away with the holiday pendant and 16 motif sweets necklace which I didn't initially love but once I layer it with the pendant I really like. And of course I can wear it as a bracelet. Here are the pics, thank you so much for letting me share! I am overjoyed [emoji120]&#127997;[emoji120]&#127997;[emoji120]&#127997;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220473
> View attachment 3220474
> View attachment 3220475
> View attachment 3220476
> View attachment 3220477
> View attachment 3220479



Wow wow!  Such a beautiful haul! I love everything you got. Lucky lucky girl! &#128522;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> Here she is Ladies! My 20 motif VA turquoise. I ordered back in May and now 7 months later she's finally here. While at Vendome I took the opportunity to try on as much as I can and also came away with the holiday pendant and 16 motif sweets necklace which I didn't initially love but once I layer it with the pendant I really like. And of course I can wear it as a bracelet. Here are the pics, thank you so much for letting me share! I am overjoyed [emoji120]&#127997;[emoji120]&#127997;[emoji120]&#127997;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220473
> View attachment 3220474
> View attachment 3220475
> View attachment 3220476
> View attachment 3220477
> View attachment 3220479



So pretty!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

valnsw said:


> Wow u did good!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the vivid color of turquoise and u are certainly lucky to have gotten them in a relatively short time.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad u like the sweet 16 motif necklace too! I'm twins with u on that
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your lovely purchases all in good time for Christmas too!







birkin10600 said:


> Wow wow!  Such a beautiful haul! I love everything you got. Lucky lucky girl! [emoji4]







texasgirliegirl said:


> So pretty!!!




Thank you very much Ladies! I do feel really lucky since I wasn't sure if the turquoise will ever come and was going to spend my deposit on MOP 10 motif. I'm so glad I waited! Happy happy holiday to you all [emoji2][emoji319][emoji319][emoji319][emoji1]


----------



## PennyD2911

Natalie j said:


> Here she is Ladies! My 20 motif VA turquoise. I ordered back in May and now 7 months later she's finally here. While at Vendome I took the opportunity to try on as much as I can and also came away with the holiday pendant and 16 motif sweets necklace which I didn't initially love but once I layer it with the pendant I really like. And of course I can wear it as a bracelet. Here are the pics, thank you so much for letting me share! I am overjoyed [emoji120]&#127997;[emoji120]&#127997;[emoji120]&#127997;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220473
> View attachment 3220474
> View attachment 3220475
> View attachment 3220476
> View attachment 3220477
> View attachment 3220479




Congrats![emoji4]
Love all of your pieces, but that 20 motif turquoise [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]&#10083;


----------



## Sparkledolll

PennyD2911 said:


> Congrats![emoji4]
> Love all of your pieces, but that 20 motif turquoise [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]&#10083;




Thank you Penny! Can I also add that buying VCA at Place Vendome is an amazing experience. My SA encouraged me try on everything, even the perlee diamond cuff (if only I had an extra 500K lying around lol). She took a phone call and stepped out and left me alone with a lot of jewellery and didn't seem bothered by it at all. I've been in boutiques where they won't even show me more than 3 pieces at a time and kept asking which piece I don't want so they can put it away. [emoji2]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Natalie j said:


> Here she is Ladies! My 20 motif VA turquoise. I ordered back in May and now 7 months later she's finally here. While at Vendome I took the opportunity to try on as much as I can and also came away with the holiday pendant and 16 motif sweets necklace which I didn't initially love but once I layer it with the pendant I really like. And of course I can wear it as a bracelet. Here are the pics, thank you so much for letting me share! I am overjoyed [emoji120]&#127997;[emoji120]&#127997;[emoji120]&#127997;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220473
> View attachment 3220474
> View attachment 3220475
> View attachment 3220476
> View attachment 3220477
> View attachment 3220479




OMG!!! These pieces are just gorgeous!!! Huge congratulations!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

BBC said:


> OMG!!! These pieces are just gorgeous!!! Huge congratulations!!!




Thank you BBC! I know you're a huge fan of the blue sevres porcelain. I tried them on yesterday but YG and that shade of blue wasn't for me however they were in the windows and looked amazing. The medium size pendant is great and actually roughly the same price as the holiday pendant [emoji2]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Natalie j said:


> Thank you BBC! I know you're a huge fan of the blue sevres porcelain. I tried them on yesterday but YG and that shade of blue wasn't for me however they were in the windows and looked amazing. The medium size pendant is great and actually roughly the same price as the holiday pendant [emoji2]




Thanks! Heh heh, how could you tell I liked the blue serves? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]

Yes, that darker blue and yg would work well on me, but I just love blue in general. I've never tried on VCA turquoise, but I'm sure that if I did it would be a huge problem because I would HAVE to get it. Unfortunately I am not planning to buy any VCA in the near future, as I am "cheating" on VCA with some pg-and-diamond Roberto Coin pieces. And then maybe a pair of Stephen Webster earrings....[emoji7] When I do get back to VCA it will probably be pg 10-motif and 5-motif, and maybe the magic carnelian.


----------



## ShyShy

Chanelconvert said:


> Just wanting to say and let everyone knows that we've got a VCA in Australia opening soon!!! I saw the sign in the window but I don't know when is the actual opening.  This is in Collins street. Yay!!!



The Sydney store will open by end of the year. Can't wait!!


----------



## pink20pink

I have a VCA vintage Alhambra 5 motif pink gold bracelet. Is it safe to wear it all the time as in shower and sleep with it on? Or will the color fade or bracelet get damaged?

I am considering purchasing the Alhambra 5 motif mother of pearl in yellow gold bracelet. Is that safe to wear all the time? Or will it scratch and/or lose its luster/ glaze?


----------



## blueberryjam

I noticed that there are now Magic pave pieces rendered in pink gold on the VCA US website. Does anyone have actual pictures?


----------



## cung

Natalie j said:


> Here she is Ladies! My 20 motif VA turquoise. I ordered back in May and now 7 months later she's finally here. While at Vendome I took the opportunity to try on as much as I can and also came away with the holiday pendant and 16 motif sweets necklace which I didn't initially love but once I layer it with the pendant I really like. And of course I can wear it as a bracelet. Here are the pics, thank you so much for letting me share! I am overjoyed [emoji120]&#127997;[emoji120]&#127997;[emoji120]&#127997;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220473
> View attachment 3220474
> View attachment 3220475
> View attachment 3220476
> View attachment 3220477
> View attachment 3220479



Wow, such a wonderful Christmas you have here Natalie. Even looking at these pics made me feel happy. Merry Christmas to all ladies here and looking forward to see more xmas reveal...


----------



## pigleto972001

pink20pink said:


> I have a VCA vintage Alhambra 5 motif pink gold bracelet. Is it safe to wear it all the time as in shower and sleep with it on? Or will the color fade or bracelet get damaged?
> 
> 
> 
> I am considering purchasing the Alhambra 5 motif mother of pearl in yellow gold bracelet. Is that safe to wear all the time? Or will it scratch and/or lose its luster/ glaze?




I wear my YG 5 motif all the time and it looks the same 

I hear MOP is more delicate so I try to take it off before showering. I have accidentally showered
W it a few times and it's been fine, but probably wouldn't make a habit of it . Hope this helps some !


----------



## Suzie

ShyShy said:


> The Sydney store will open by end of the year. Can't wait!!



How exciting, do you know the location?


----------



## ShyShy

Suzie said:


> How exciting, do you know the location?



Not really, but there is speculation it will be the current Cartier location on Castlereagh Street and Cartier will be moving to a bigger location.


----------



## Loubies89

Hi all! I'm about to buy my first VCA piece and am thinking of the 5 motif Alhambra bracelet! But I'm torn between MOP and onyx. I like the way that MOP looks but I know that onyx is hardier and I'm pretty rough on jewelry... Would love to know what the experts on the forum think!
What do you think?

s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/c9/39/17/c93917b71ad2ada6f1f1ebeb690328cf.jpg


----------



## Valentinegirl

if you are rough on jewelry you should get the all gold Alhambra bracelet which can be dipped and polished and made like new if there's a problem. If not, go for onyx. MOP is very delicate and you cannot be rough with it or it will ruin. Saying that, onyx can scratch and you cannot dunk it in chemicals. You need caution but it's the hardiest stone they have.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Hi ladies, I've had a lot of private messages asking where/how I got my 20 motif Turquoise so I thought I would just do a quick recap. Back in Nov 2014 I was in Paris and visited the store at place Vendome. I bought my perlee pieces and expressed an interest in turquoise but nothing was available. Then in April 2015, my SA sent me a picture and message to say that she suddenly received 1 piece of10 motif Turquoise so I immediately did a bank transfer to secure the piece as she's not allowed to hold it. Luckily I live in holland which is not too far so I took another trip to Paris in May to pick up the necklace. I asked if she can just post it to me but she said that she's not allowed to do that. Whilst at the store, I told her that I would also like a 20 motif turquoise and she said she will check if she can pass the special order so that if/when it becomes available I would get it first. A few days later she said my order was approved so I can pay a deposit (30:/ and then just wait....it could be months or years. If I ever change my mind, I could use the deposit for other items. 6 weeks ago she sent me pictures of the new sweets Alhambra pieces so I asked her if she had any news regarding the Turquoise and she said no news at all unfortunately. Then suddenly last week she rang me and said she received the 20 motif and I could come and collect it anytime! She was also surprised and had no idea that it was coming. So in the end I waited about 7 months. My SA said she also received 2 rings, a pair of vintage size ear studs and 5 motif bracelet but both the bracelet and ear studs were already taken by another customer who also paid in advance, she apparently ordered them nearly 2 years ago! Hope this is of help to anyone who's looking for Turquoise, good luck!


----------



## b_lux_fashion

pink20pink said:


> I have a VCA vintage Alhambra 5 motif pink gold bracelet. Is it safe to wear it all the time as in shower and sleep with it on? Or will the color fade or bracelet get damaged?
> 
> I am considering purchasing the Alhambra 5 motif mother of pearl in yellow gold bracelet. Is that safe to wear all the time? Or will it scratch and/or lose its luster/ glaze?



I can't say about fading as I don't have a PG VCA piece, but I do have mini PG Cartier love bracelet and YG Vintage Onyx bracelet, both of which I never take off.  They've both been absolutely fine and don't look damaged at all $ VCA gold still looks all shiny and pretty.  In fact, my mini love actually looks closer and close to original color than my PG love ring (which I take on and off)


----------



## b_lux_fashion

Loubies89 said:


> Hi all! I'm about to buy my first VCA piece and am thinking of the 5 motif Alhambra bracelet! But I'm torn between MOP and onyx. I like the way that MOP looks but I know that onyx is hardier and I'm pretty rough on jewelry... Would love to know what the experts on the forum think!
> What do you think?
> 
> s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/c9/39/17/c93917b71ad2ada6f1f1ebeb690328cf.jpg



I agree, I think the MOP looks really nice and pretty on you. I'd get what makes your heart sing, because you'll have it forever.  Also, you might instinctively try and take better care it knowing that it's more expensive and delicate (If get MOP), so up to you.  

Basically, If want almost absolutely care free and you like onyx on you, get it.  But if like mother of pearl more and are willing to take a little more precaution and care with it, then get that.


----------



## sjunky13

Natalie j said:


> Here she is Ladies! My 20 motif VA turquoise. I ordered back in May and now 7 months later she's finally here. While at Vendome I took the opportunity to try on as much as I can and also came away with the holiday pendant and 16 motif sweets necklace which I didn't initially love but once I layer it with the pendant I really like. And of course I can wear it as a bracelet. Here are the pics, thank you so much for letting me share! I am overjoyed [emoji120]&#127997;[emoji120]&#127997;[emoji120]&#127997;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220473
> View attachment 3220474
> View attachment 3220475
> View attachment 3220476
> View attachment 3220477
> View attachment 3220479



wowwooww!

I am soo happy for you! And the pink gold looks amazing! Great collection and haul.


----------



## Sparkledolll

sjunky13 said:


> wowwooww!
> 
> 
> 
> I am soo happy for you! And the pink gold looks amazing! Great collection and haul.




Thank you! [emoji1][emoji8]


----------



## ms08c

Natalie j said:


> Here she is Ladies! My 20 motif VA turquoise. I ordered back in May and now 7 months later she's finally here. While at Vendome I took the opportunity to try on as much as I can and also came away with the holiday pendant and 16 motif sweets necklace which I didn't initially love but once I layer it with the pendant I really like. And of course I can wear it as a bracelet. Here are the pics, thank you so much for letting me share! I am overjoyed [emoji120]&#127997;[emoji120]&#127997;[emoji120]&#127997;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220473
> View attachment 3220474
> View attachment 3220475
> View attachment 3220476
> View attachment 3220477
> View attachment 3220479


I love everything in this photo The Pink Alhambra Pendant  Congratulations Natalie


----------



## Sparkledolll

ms08c said:


> I love everything in this photo The Pink Alhambra Pendant  Congratulations Natalie




Thank you! [emoji120]&#127997;[emoji8][emoji120]&#127997;


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Natalie j said:


> Here she is Ladies! My 20 motif VA turquoise. I ordered back in May and now 7 months later she's finally here. While at Vendome I took the opportunity to try on as much as I can and also came away with the holiday pendant and 16 motif sweets necklace which I didn't initially love but once I layer it with the pendant I really like. And of course I can wear it as a bracelet. Here are the pics, thank you so much for letting me share! I am overjoyed [emoji120]&#127997;[emoji120]&#127997;[emoji120]&#127997;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220473
> View attachment 3220474
> View attachment 3220475
> View attachment 3220476
> View attachment 3220477
> View attachment 3220479



so perfect, I already own the holiday pendant and was considering a Magic Alhambra long necklace one motif very versatile to layer but I read somewhere that it might dangle strangely between your DD if you know what I mean, whats your opinion, did you try one on? I might go for a sweet 16 motif instead it's so nice on you but I might regret not to have the MOP and I will not go very far with one 10 motif that would be on my budget right now,


----------



## Sparkledolll

Gellingh said:


> so perfect, I already own the holiday pendant and was considering a Magic Alhambra long necklace one motif very versatile to layer but I read somewhere that it might dangle strangely between your DD if you know what I mean, whats your opinion, did you try one on? I might go for a sweet 16 motif instead it's so nice on you but I might regret not to have the MOP and I will not go very far with one 10 motif that would be on my budget right now,




Thanks! I didn't try on the magic pendant but one of the other ladies here might have both and can post a picture of the vintage and magic pendant worn together. [emoji3]


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Natalie j said:


> Thanks! I didn't try on the magic pendant but one of the other ladies here might have both and can post a picture of the vintage and magic pendant worn together. [emoji3]




Would be nice.
Does anyone know if there will be a price increase for VCA soon?


----------



## sjunky13

VCA lovers. Can you please post your pics in the VCA family portrait thread?
http://forum.purseblog.com/van-cleef-and-arpels/post-your-van-cleef-family-portrait-733857.html

would love to see everyone's collections, how they have evolved or have been edited down. 
TY xoxox


----------



## sbelle

Santa been berry berry good to me.  (most of you are probably way to young to get that Garrett Morris, SNL reference)


----------



## Bethc

sbelle said:


> Santa been berry berry good to me.  (most of you are probably way to young to get that Garrett Morris, SNL reference)




Love this!! Congratulations!!  I was just looking at this the other day.


----------



## lisawhit

sbelle said:


> Santa been berry berry good to me.  (most of you are probably way to young to get that Garrett Morris, SNL reference)


Wow.....gorgeous....what a great gift!


----------



## Sparkledolll

sbelle said:


> Santa been berry berry good to me.  (most of you are probably way to young to get that Garrett Morris, SNL reference)




What a lovely gift! It's beautiful [emoji1]


----------



## baghagg

sbelle said:


> Santa been berry berry good to me.  (most of you are probably way to young to get that Garrett Morris, SNL reference)



Oh yes he has. ..lol I remember! !  What a beautiful necklace,  congrats!


----------



## Notorious Pink

sbelle said:


> Santa been berry berry good to me.  (most of you are probably way to young to get that Garrett Morris, SNL reference)




Ha ha I get it! Baseball! [emoji461]&#65039;
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## sailorstripes

sbelle said:


> Santa been berry berry good to me.  (most of you are probably way to young to get that Garrett Morris, SNL reference)


I know that SNL reference, love it! Gorgeous pendant. I mean, wow. One of my favorites to see, I hope you wear it every day!


----------



## chaneljewel

sbelle said:


> Santa been berry berry good to me.  (most of you are probably way to young to get that Garrett Morris, SNL reference)



Beautiful!


----------



## blueberryjam

sbelle said:


> Santa been berry berry good to me.  (most of you are probably way to young to get that Garrett Morris, SNL reference)



Congratulations on your magic pave pendant *sbelle*!  Wear it in good health and happiness!


----------



## valnsw

sbelle said:


> Santa been berry berry good to me.  (most of you are probably way to young to get that Garrett Morris, SNL reference)




Better late than never, but congrats! 
U finally got it! 

I remember u have this in all the other stones like malachite, letterwood, onyx, mop and carnelian?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> Santa been berry berry good to me.  (most of you are probably way to young to get that Garrett Morris, SNL reference)



Congratulations!!!  
I know how much you enjoy these large pendants and this one is the ultimate piece.
You have an amazing collection.


----------



## ModaAddict

Hello ladies,

Do you have a preferred SA in Paris/London?


----------



## Candice0985

sbelle said:


> Santa been berry berry good to me.  (most of you are probably way to young to get that Garrett Morris, SNL reference)



Gorgeouuusssssss! Enjoy it, it's beautiful!


----------



## wren

Does anyone know if there is a van cleef store in Charles de Gaulle airport?


----------



## birkin10600

sbelle said:


> Santa been berry berry good to me.  (most of you are probably way to young to get that Garrett Morris, SNL reference)



Fabulous! &#128525; Looks great on you. CONGRATS!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

sbelle said:


> Santa been berry berry good to me.  (most of you are probably way to young to get that Garrett Morris, SNL reference)



WOW it is stunning! This is my next piece


----------



## Bethc

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> WOW it is stunning! This is my next piece




Me too!! But I may need to wait a bit [emoji28]


----------



## kimber418

sbelle said:


> Santa been berry berry good to me.  (most of you are probably way to young to get that Garrett Morris, SNL reference)


sbelle,

Your new pave Magic is gorgeous!  Enjoy it!


----------



## einseine

sbelle said:


> Santa been berry berry good to me.  (most of you are probably way to young to get that Garrett Morris, SNL reference)



Congratulations!!!:  It looks great on you!!!


----------



## Jewels and Bags

texasgirliegirl said:


> I agree with everything you wrote.  The fake serial number on my friend's earrings is #BL87585.  The list of suspicious sellers is rather long.  If anybody is worried I am happy to share the info in a PM.



Hi texasgirliegirl,  I was contemplating bidding on a pair of pave fleurette earrings on ebay but a friend told me about your warning on this forum.  How scary!  I'm new to purseforum so it looks like I can't pm you, but I'd greatly appreciate if you could pm me with the info you have.  Sounds more and more like I'd be better off getting them new!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Jewels and Bags said:


> Hi texasgirliegirl,  I was contemplating bidding on a pair of pave fleurette earrings on ebay but a friend told me about your warning on this forum.  How scary!  I'm new to purseforum so it looks like I can't pm you, but I'd greatly appreciate if you could pm me with the info you have.  Sounds more and more like I'd be better off getting them new!



I wasn't scammed but another former member here was. She got her money back. You need to be very careful. She received fake pave frivole earrings and she emailed me to warn that it appears that they are right back up on eBay listed by a different seller. 
While tempting to buy off auction sites, coa's packaging can all be faked. Sellers can offer a two weeks return policy but most reputable sellers know that it takes longer than two weeks for VCA to authenticate. 
If you ever do go this route you really should send the piece in..at least to have the stones checked. 
The only way to be 100% certain is to buy from the boutique or from an authorized dealer like Neimans.


----------



## LT bag lady

sbelle said:


> Santa been berry berry good to me.  (most of you are probably way to young to get that Garrett Morris, SNL reference)




That is a stunning piece! Santa knows who nice .


----------



## sbelle

birkin10600 said:


> Fabulous! &#128525; Looks great on you. CONGRATS!





Candice0985 said:


> Gorgeouuusssssss! Enjoy it, it's beautiful!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Congratulations!!!
> I know how much you enjoy these large pendants and this one is the ultimate piece.
> You have an amazing collection.





valnsw said:


> Better late than never, but congrats!
> U finally got it!
> 
> I remember u have this in all the other stones like malachite, letterwood, onyx, mop and carnelian?





blueberryjam said:


> Congratulations on your magic pave pendant *sbelle*!  Wear it in good health and happiness!





chaneljewel said:


> Beautiful!



Y'all are so sweet!  I am very happy!


----------



## sbelle

LT bag lady said:


> That is a stunning piece! Santa knows who nice .






einseine said:


> Congratulations!!!:  It looks great on you!!!





kimber418 said:


> sbelle,
> 
> Your new pave Magic is gorgeous!  Enjoy it!





MyLuxuryDiary said:


> WOW it is stunning! This is my next piece



Apparently you can't muti-quote more than 5 at a time!  Thank you kind ladies!


----------



## sbelle

sailorstripes said:


> I know that SNL reference, love it! Gorgeous pendant. I mean, wow. One of my favorites to see, I hope you wear it every day!





BBC said:


> Ha ha I get it! Baseball! [emoji461]&#65039;
> Gorgeous!!!





baghagg said:


> Oh yes he has. ..lol I remember! !  What a beautiful necklace,  congrats!





Natalie j said:


> What a lovely gift! It's beautiful [emoji1]





lisawhit said:


> Wow.....gorgeous....what a great gift!





Bethc said:


> Love this!! Congratulations!!  I was just looking at this the other day.




I hope I haven't missed anyone!  Thank you all -- it is always fun to share with other VCA lovers.  We've got such a nice crowd here !


----------



## gatoramy

texasgirliegirl said:


> I wasn't scammed but another former member here was. She got her money back. You need to be very careful. She received fake pave frivole earrings and she emailed me to warn that it appears that they are right back up on eBay listed by a different seller.
> While tempting to buy off auction sites, coa's packaging can all be faked. Sellers can offer a two weeks return policy but most reputable sellers know that it takes longer than two weeks for VCA to authenticate.
> If you ever do go this route you really should send the piece in..at least to have the stones checked.
> The only way to be 100% certain is to buy from the boutique or from an authorized dealer like Neimans.



Hi Texasgirliegirl,
I haven't  posted here before (long-time lurker), but I am a pricescope member and have posted there. I have been following some VCA eBay listings and would love to know the list of sellers that  you were mentioning.  As a matter of fact, I was checking out the diamond pave frivole earrings listed before I saw your more recent posts! I *think* I know which listing you are referring to (the auction listing that closed tonight), but I would love to know if you wouldn't mind sending me a pm of that list (I tried to send you one but couldn't).  It used to be much easier to differentiate the fakes but apparently it is almost impossible these days!  I agree...boutique or Neiman's is the way to go!


----------



## Jewels and Bags

texasgirliegirl said:


> I wasn't scammed but another former member here was. She got her money back. You need to be very careful. She received fake pave frivole earrings and she emailed me to warn that it appears that they are right back up on eBay listed by a different seller.
> While tempting to buy off auction sites, coa's packaging can all be faked. Sellers can offer a two weeks return policy but most reputable sellers know that it takes longer than two weeks for VCA to authenticate.
> If you ever do go this route you really should send the piece in..at least to have the stones checked.
> The only way to be 100% certain is to buy from the boutique or from an authorized dealer like Neimans.



Thank you for more of the details. I recall you writing earlier that it had not been you which I am grateful for, but it is a cautionary tale indeed.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

gatoramy said:


> Hi Texasgirliegirl,
> I haven't  posted here before (long-time lurker), but I am a pricescope member and have posted there. I have been following some VCA eBay listings and would love to know the list of sellers that  you were mentioning.  As a matter of fact, I was checking out the diamond pave frivole earrings listed before I saw your more recent posts! I *think* I know which listing you are referring to (the auction listing that closed tonight), but I would love to know if you wouldn't mind sending me a pm of that list (I tried to send you one but couldn't).  It used to be much easier to differentiate the fakes but apparently it is almost impossible these days!  I agree...boutique or Neiman's is the way to go!



Sorry but I am not going to post a list.
Just be careful and know that even reputable resellers can be scammed and I don't wish to malign anybody.  If you ever take the chance on an auction I can only advise you to get the seller to agree to a return period long enough to allow authentication by VCA.  Two weeks is NOT long enough and they know this.  A reputable seller will allow returns. There are fake fleurettes, pave frivoles and a ton of fake vintage alhambra listed...you need to be especially careful of the turquoise.  There are tip offs but you really wouldn't catch them unless you are very familiar with the brand. 
Buyer beware as always and realize that if the price seems to be too good to be true...it's likely a fake.


----------



## gatoramy

texasgirliegirl said:


> Sorry but I am not going to post a list.
> Just be careful and know that even reputable resellers can be scammed and I don't wish to malign anybody.  If you ever take the chance on an auction I can only advise you to get the seller to agree to a return period long enough to allow authentication by VCA.  Two weeks is NOT long enough and they know this.  A reputable seller will allow returns. There are fake fleurettes, pave frivoles and a ton of fake vintage alhambra listed...you need to be especially careful of the turquoise.  There are tip offs but you really wouldn't catch them unless you are very familiar with the brand.
> Buyer beware as always and realize that if the price seems to be too good to be true...it's likely a fake.



I apologize if I was misunderstood..I never would have expected a list to be posted!  Sorry if it came across that way.  I was just unable to send a private message.  Anyway, thanks for the good advice...it is duly noted &#128522;!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

gatoramy said:


> I apologize if I was misunderstood..I never would have expected a list to be posted!  Sorry if it came across that way.  I was just unable to send a private message.  Anyway, thanks for the good advice...it is duly noted &#128522;!


No problem. I don't think that you are able to receive PM's at this time.


----------



## Jewels and Bags

sbelle said:


> Santa been berry berry good to me.  (most of you are probably way to young to get that Garrett Morris, SNL reference)


How absolutely elegant your berry berry good gift from Santa (ah, yes I remember Garrett well) looks on you!  I've been eyeing the long necklace in carnelian or malachite but was concerned about the stone breaking if it flip flopped into something, yet I also wondered if the pave necklace might be too flashy for me and hadn't even dared try it on.  But after seeing your chic modeling shot I am seriously reconsidering as I very much enjoy wearing long necklaces, especially as I age...gracefully I hope.


----------



## condor999

Ladies with the magic pendant can you pls tell me if there's a serial number on the edge of the actual pendant. I bought a pre owned carnelian with certificate of authenticity and the serial number matches the chain but I don't see a serial number on the actual pendant. Is there supposed to be one? Or maybe the certificate is only for the chain? Thank you!


----------



## Helsinki

Does anybody know if Vintage Alhambra 10 piece necklace exists in white gold? Is aw only yellow gold and pink gold.


----------



## Diamondbirdie

Helsinki said:


> Does anybody know if Vintage Alhambra 10 piece necklace exists in white gold? Is aw only yellow gold and pink gold.


I've never seen one and I've been trawling through preloved sites a lot!


----------



## Metrowestmama

Helsinki said:


> Does anybody know if Vintage Alhambra 10 piece necklace exists in white gold? Is aw only yellow gold and pink gold.



No. The only white gold is either with diamonds or with MOP, Turquoise, that sort of thing. Not just plain WG like there is with PG and YG. Much to my disappointment the past five years of wishing and hoping. If you are a white gold wearer, you have to pay a lot more (cause most of the WG pieces are with diamonds) or deal with less selection (for example the Frivole earrings only come in WG small and not small AND large like the YG) in the VCA world


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Helsinki said:


> Does anybody know if Vintage Alhambra 10 piece necklace exists in white gold? Is aw only yellow gold and pink gold.



Plain wg is no longer produced. 
On very rare occasion you see these sold as estate pieces


----------



## chaneljewel

Does VCA do a special limited piece for spring and summer?   Like the holiday pendant?


----------



## condor999

Has anyone ever seen the long magic carnelian pendant in pink gold? The one with the the bale and chain that can be doubled up.  The website just has yellow gold right now but not sure if they previously sold it.


----------



## NYTexan

condor999 said:


> Ladies with the magic pendant can you pls tell me if there's a serial number on the edge of the actual pendant. I bought a pre owned carnelian with certificate of authenticity and the serial number matches the chain but I don't see a serial number on the actual pendant. Is there supposed to be one? Or maybe the certificate is only for the chain? Thank you!


Mine only has it on the chain not the pendant itself. Hope that helps.


----------



## condor999

Thank you NYTexan. Gives me a little peace of mind.  This is another reason why buying at the boutique is worth it. I've been obsessing for days! [emoji15] but I love it and I put it on today even before brushing my teeth! [emoji8]


----------



## Mrs Couture

ShyShy said:


> Not really, but there is speculation it will be the current Cartier location on Castlereagh Street and Cartier will be moving to a bigger location.




Very exciting, thanks for sharing the news ShyShy. Where did you hear the news regarding Sydney store opening? 

Cartier have moved to their new flagship further up on Castlereagh Street, does that mean the old cartier store could potentially be vacant for most of 2016?

If Melbourne is opening Australia's first VCA store, I wonder if they'll do online orders instead of having to go to Melbourne. Big news for all VCA fans in Oz no doubt, still can't believe VCA will finally open in Australia.


----------



## ShyShy

Mrs Couture said:


> Very exciting, thanks for sharing the news ShyShy. Where did you hear the news regarding Sydney store opening?
> 
> Cartier have moved to their new flagship further up on Castlereagh Street, does that mean the old cartier store could potentially be vacant for most of 2016?
> 
> If Melbourne is opening Australia's first VCA store, I wonder if they'll do online orders instead of having to go to Melbourne. Big news for all VCA fans in Oz no doubt, still can't believe VCA will finally open in Australia.



I had a few sources. One from Richmont in Sydney, another from my VCA SA overseas and one from my SA (from a different brand) who applied for a job to work at VCA Sydney.  Although I can't confirm the exact dates as they themselves are still planning, it's happening!


----------



## uhpharm01

Is it easy to take off the Perlee signature bracelet ? TIA


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Quite easy, double mecanism  you lift a small handle and push a tiny button down. Sometimes if I get caught in a scarf one of the systems opens. There a better ways to design a closure IMO.


----------



## uhpharm01

Gellingh said:


> Quite easy, double mecanism  you lift a small handle and push a tiny button down. Sometimes if I get caught in a scarf one of the systems opens. There a better ways to design a closure IMO.



Okay thanks. I agree with you


----------



## ShoooSh

Ladies ..

I apologise in advance if this has been posted already, I've received this pic from my SA in Dubai .. not sure yet what's the name of this beauty .. nor the price (will confirm tomorrow) .. but i was told its super limited edition (30pcs ONLY) ..

enjoy


----------



## allure244

ShoooSh said:


> Ladies ..
> 
> I apologise in advance if this has been posted already, I've received this pic from my SA in Dubai .. not sure yet what's the name of this beauty .. nor the price (will confirm tomorrow) .. but i was told its super limited edition (30pcs ONLY) ..
> 
> enjoy



The color of this charms watch


----------



## CATEYES

ShoooSh said:


> Ladies ..
> 
> I apologise in advance if this has been posted already, I've received this pic from my SA in Dubai .. not sure yet what's the name of this beauty .. nor the price (will confirm tomorrow) .. but i was told its super limited edition (30pcs ONLY) ..
> 
> enjoy


Wow!! &#128563;&#128571;&#128571;&#128154;


----------



## Cyph3r

ShoooSh said:


> Ladies ..
> 
> I apologise in advance if this has been posted already, I've received this pic from my SA in Dubai .. not sure yet what's the name of this beauty .. nor the price (will confirm tomorrow) .. but i was told its super limited edition (30pcs ONLY) ..
> 
> enjoy



Yes indeed...very very limited...a green lovers dream...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Suzie

ShoooSh said:


> Ladies ..
> 
> I apologise in advance if this has been posted already, I've received this pic from my SA in Dubai .. not sure yet what's the name of this beauty .. nor the price (will confirm tomorrow) .. but i was told its super limited edition (30pcs ONLY) ..
> 
> enjoy



Wow, how gorgeous.


----------



## Suzie

ShyShy said:


> I had a few sources. One from Richmont in Sydney, another from my VCA SA overseas and one from my SA (from a different brand) who applied for a job to work at VCA Sydney.  Although I can't confirm the exact dates as they themselves are still planning, it's happening!



Wonder if we will be paying through the nose or if the prices will be comparitive to overseas?


----------



## PennyD2911

uhpharm01 said:


> Is it easy to take off the Perlee signature bracelet ? TIA




I've had no problem with mine. Very simple.


----------



## ShyShy

Suzie said:


> Wonder if we will be paying through the nose or if the prices will be comparitive to overseas?



I suspect it will be the former.  We always seem to be paying more over here...


----------



## Greengoddess8

sbelle said:


> Santa been berry berry good to me.  (most of you are probably way to young to get that Garrett Morris, SNL reference)


 I'm definitely not too young! Remember it well. Absolutely, gorgeous, stunning, forever piece!!! Enjoy!


ShoooSh said:


> Ladies ..
> 
> I apologise in advance if this has been posted already, I've received this pic from my SA in Dubai .. not sure yet what's the name of this beauty .. nor the price (will confirm tomorrow) .. but i was told its super limited edition (30pcs ONLY) ..
> 
> enjoy



Oh, I LOVE this green  Thanks for posting it ShoooSh


----------



## JulesB68

I also had a very good visit from Santa this year! 
DH managed to totally surprise me with a beautiful 20 motif with chalcedony. However I'm a little concerned about the gaps between the frame and the stones of the motifs and wondered if anyone could advise me if I should take it back to the boutique? Also, the clasp is different to all the other pieces I have and wondered if it might be old stock?
(sorry for large pics; does anyone know how to resize photos from an iphone?)


----------



## wendy_bruin

JulesB68 said:


> I also had a very good visit from Santa this year!
> 
> DH managed to totally surprise me with a beautiful 20 motif with chalcedony. However I'm a little concerned about the gaps between the frame and the stones of the motifs and wondered if anyone could advise me if I should take it back to the boutique? Also, the clasp is different to all the other pieces I have and wondered if it might be old stock?
> 
> (sorry for large pics; does anyone know how to resize photos from an iphone?)




Congrats on the beautiful 20 motif chalcedony!

The lotus pendant I purchased last month has the exact same clasp as yours. I would guess it's the new design. It's harder to put on than my other older style clasps but seems more secure.


----------



## etoupebirkin

JulesB68 said:


> I also had a very good visit from Santa this year!
> DH managed to totally surprise me with a beautiful 20 motif with chalcedony. However I'm a little concerned about the gaps between the frame and the stones of the motifs and wondered if anyone could advise me if I should take it back to the boutique? Also, the clasp is different to all the other pieces I have and wondered if it might be old stock?
> (sorry for large pics; does anyone know how to resize photos from an iphone?)



It is a new style clasp. Chalcedony is very difficult to find, but you should take it to the boutique to see if it can be swapped for another one or see if they can replace the motifs with gaps.


----------



## JulesB68

wendy_bruin said:


> Congrats on the beautiful 20 motif chalcedony!
> 
> The lotus pendant I purchased last month has the exact same clasp as yours. I would guess it's the new design. It's harder to put on than my other older style clasps but seems more secure.





etoupebirkin said:


> It is a new style clasp. Chalcedony is very difficult to find, but you should take it to the boutique to see if it can be swapped for another one or see if they can replace the motifs with gaps.



Many thanks for your replies ladies. Think I will take it back next week & see what they say.


----------



## Candice0985

JulesB68 said:


> I also had a very good visit from Santa this year!
> DH managed to totally surprise me with a beautiful 20 motif with chalcedony. However I'm a little concerned about the gaps between the frame and the stones of the motifs and wondered if anyone could advise me if I should take it back to the boutique? Also, the clasp is different to all the other pieces I have and wondered if it might be old stock?
> (sorry for large pics; does anyone know how to resize photos from an iphone?)


my frivole has this clasp, I wondered as well if it was old stock or if this was a new clasp!


----------



## baghagg

This is the clasp on my ten motif RG Alhambra, purchased by me from NM in November 2015.  It is rounder, with no VCA engrave.


----------



## Sparkledolll

baghagg said:


> This is the clasp on my ten motif RG Alhambra, purchased by me from NM in November 2015.  It is rounder, with no VCA engrave.




My 10 motif Turquoise is like yours with no engraving but my 20 motif has the VCA engraving. I asked my SA and she said no engraving piece is older stock. I bought both from the same boutique.


----------



## baghagg

Natalie j said:


> My 10 motif Turquoise is like yours with no engraving but my 20 motif has the VCA engraving. I asked my SA and she said no engraving piece is older stock. I bought both from the same boutique.



Thank you for this Inte,l Nataliej, good to know.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Ladies I was wondering if anyone has been to the VCA l'ecole in Paris for one of their jewellery class and can share their experience? My lovely SA knows that it's my birthday coming up in 2 weeks time and rang to offer me a course as a birthday gift. For me to take her up on this I would have to make a special trip to Paris (3 hour each way on the train) and stay overnight ( the course runs 9-1 or 2-6) so I'm just wondering if anyone can tell me if it's worth going? [emoji1]


----------



## sbelle

JulesB68 said:


> Also, the clasp is different to all the other pieces I have and wondered if it might be old stock?



This is my favorite clasp and I have the clasps on many of my necklaces replaced with this clasp.  I love that it is flat and has the engraving.  I recently had to wait 6 months to get this clasp for a 10 motif necklace because they were out of stock in the workshop.


----------



## blueberryjam

Natalie j said:


> Ladies I was wondering if anyone has been to the VCA l'ecole in Paris for one of their jewellery class and can share their experience? My lovely SA knows that it's my birthday coming up in 2 weeks time and rang to offer me a course as a birthday gift. For me to take her up on this I would have to make a special trip to Paris (3 hour each way on the train) and stay overnight ( the course runs 9-1 or 2-6) so I'm just wondering if anyone can tell me if it's worth going? [emoji1]



*hopingoneday* posted a review of her class at a pop-up in NYC.  I hope my link works!
http://forum.purseblog.com/van-cleef-and-arpels/vca-lcole-review-photos-909791-1.html


----------



## Sparkledolll

blueberryjam said:


> *hopingoneday* posted a review of her class at a pop-up in NYC.  I hope my link works!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/van-cleef-and-arpels/vca-lcole-review-photos-909791-1.html



Yes! Thank you so much for this. Exactly what I was looking for, really helpful &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## chaneljewel

ShoooSh said:


> Ladies ..
> 
> I apologise in advance if this has been posted already, I've received this pic from my SA in Dubai .. not sure yet what's the name of this beauty .. nor the price (will confirm tomorrow) .. but i was told its super limited edition (30pcs ONLY) ..
> 
> enjoy



Exquisite!


----------



## Diamondbirdie

Natalie j said:


> Ladies I was wondering if anyone has been to the VCA l'ecole in Paris for one of their jewellery class and can share their experience? My lovely SA knows that it's my birthday coming up in 2 weeks time and rang to offer me a course as a birthday gift. For me to take her up on this I would have to make a special trip to Paris (3 hour each way on the train) and stay overnight ( the course runs 9-1 or 2-6) so I'm just wondering if anyone can tell me if it's worth going? [emoji1]


Sounds like a fabulous opportunity, I'd definitely go! Maybe you can take pics and report back, would be amazing to hear what it's like?


----------



## valnsw

NYC Special edition onyx with wg Magic pendant alert!

Lucky USA tpfers. Hope somebody can get it!

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en...v00-magic-alhambra-long-necklace-1-motif.html

Hope the link still works!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> NYC Special edition onyx with wg Magic pendant alert!
> 
> Lucky USA tpfers. Hope somebody can get it!
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en...v00-magic-alhambra-long-necklace-1-motif.html
> 
> Hope the link still works!



Thank you for sharing!
I'll be in NYC in a couple of weeks&#128516;.....
....must remain strong.


----------



## valnsw

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you for sharing!
> I'll be in NYC in a couple of weeks&#55357;&#56836;.....
> ....must remain strong.



Have fun and enjoy yourself! 

Do show your vca purchases.

Now as I look carefully at the picture of the pendant, this one looks like there is a bale and it is movable along the chain. However, iirc I thought the special edition pendant for the NYC boutique re-opening few years ago, did not have a bale?

Unless there are two different NYC editions?


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you for sharing!
> I'll be in NYC in a couple of weeks&#128516;.....
> ....must remain strong.



Would love to get your views on Magic Long Pendant vs 20-motifs. Enjoy NYC


----------



## blueberryjam

Natalie j said:


> Yes! Thank you so much for this. Exactly what I was looking for, really helpful &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;



You're welcome! If you do take up your SA's lovely offer, please share your experience and some pictures if you can.


----------



## Suzie

valnsw said:


> NYC Special edition onyx with wg Magic pendant alert!
> 
> Lucky USA tpfers. Hope somebody can get it!
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en...v00-magic-alhambra-long-necklace-1-motif.html
> 
> Hope the link still works!



This is gorgeous.


----------



## Bethc

valnsw said:


> Have fun and enjoy yourself!
> 
> Do show your vca purchases.
> 
> Now as I look carefully at the picture of the pendant, this one looks like there is a bale and it is movable along the chain. However, iirc I thought the special edition pendant for the NYC boutique re-opening few years ago, did not have a bale?
> 
> Unless there are two different NYC editions?




My SA told me about this, it is different than the one than the one that I have from a few years ago. It's the longer chain, that can be doubled and the charm is the magic size, which is larger than the NY LE.  

That being said, I'm not sure it's different enough for me to have both, but the onyx/wg combination is amazing!,


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Would love to get your views on Magic Long Pendant vs 20-motifs. Enjoy NYC



I am not planning to buy the onyx pendant.
Saving it for the diamond perlee clover bracelet that I REALLY want.
I prefer VCA yg and rg to wg anyway (at least this is what I am telling myself)
Can't be tempted although I must confess that I love the long magic pendant, doubled.  I think if I ever decide to buy one it will be in malachite.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> I am not planning to buy the onyx pendant.
> Saving it for the diamond perlee clover bracelet that I REALLY want.
> I prefer VCA yg and rg to wg anyway (at least this is what I am telling myself)
> Can't be tempted although I must confess that I love the long magic pendant, doubled.  I think if I ever decide to buy one it will be in malachite.



Hahaha!!! Exactly the stone I was considering given that I already have the vintage size earrings


----------



## sbelle

valnsw said:


> NYC Special edition onyx with wg Magic pendant alert!
> 
> Lucky USA tpfers. Hope somebody can get it!
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en...v00-magic-alhambra-long-necklace-1-motif.html
> 
> Hope the link still works!




Uh oh.  I am in trouble.  After I got the diamond pave long Magic pendant I said no more.  And that wasn't even a month ago.


----------



## HADASSA

sbelle said:


> Uh oh.  I am in trouble.  After I got the diamond pave long Magic pendant I said no more.  And that wasn't even a month ago.



S, you seem to love these more than your 20s - can you please share why?


----------



## sbelle

HADASSA said:


> S, you seem to love these more than your 20s - can you please share why?



You are correct -- at this moment in time I do like these more than my 20's!  I do have my phases though, as evidenced in what I think is my favorite earring!  So who knows how I will feel in a couple of years!

For what it is worth, my opinion .....

I have a very casual life-style and although I often wear my 20's casually , the long pendant is an even better casual option.  To me it feels very fresh and contemporary but also stylish and elegant.  So for everyday wear I tend to wear my long Magic pendants .  They add style to any outfit, feel young and hip (and I always like to add that I am neither!) but look classic too.

And although I think it is a great casual option, I have also worn the pendants in more dressy occasions and think they look great.

I did own the first NYC LE onyx pendant but ended up selling it.  Although the shorter pendants are beautiful and look great on everyone here, I am not a fan of a fixed pendant for me.  I love how on the long necklace the pedant moves freely moves along the chain.   

And now that I think about it, movement is another reason I love the long Magic pendant necklaces in general.  Not only does the pendant move freely, but because of the length and the light weight, there is a lot of movement of the necklace itself .  I love that too!


----------



## halliehallie

sbelle said:


> You are correct -- at this moment in time I do like these more than my 20's!  I do have my phases though, as evidenced in what I think is my favorite earring!  So who knows how I will feel in a couple of years!
> 
> 
> 
> For what it is worth, my opinion .....
> 
> 
> 
> I have a very casual life-style and although I often wear my 20's casually , the long pendant is an even better casual option.  To me it feels very fresh and contemporary but also stylish and elegant.  So for everyday wear I tend to wear my long Magic pendants .  They add style to any outfit, feel young and hip (and I always like to add that I am neither!) but look classic too.
> 
> 
> 
> And although I think it is a great casual option, I have also worn the pendants in more dressy occasions and think they look great.
> 
> 
> 
> I did own the first NYC LE onyx pendant but ended up selling it.  Although the shorter pendants are beautiful and look great on everyone here, I am not a fan of a fixed pendant for me.  I love how on the long necklace the pedant moves freely moves along the chain.
> 
> 
> 
> And now that I think about it, movement is another reason I love the long Magic pendant necklaces in general.  Not only does the pendant move freely, but because of the length and the light weight, there is a lot of movement of the necklace itself .  I love that too!




Wow. Love this description. Do you usually wear the pendants long? 

Also, any advice on which diamond pendant to purchase?


----------



## HADASSA

sbelle said:


> You are correct -- at this moment in time I do like these more than my 20's!  I do have my phases though, as evidenced in what I think is my favorite earring!  So who knows how I will feel in a couple of years!
> 
> For what it is worth, my opinion .....
> 
> I have a very casual life-style and although I often wear my 20's casually , the long pendant is an even better casual option.  To me it feels very fresh and contemporary but also stylish and elegant.  So for everyday wear I tend to wear my long Magic pendants .  They add style to any outfit, feel young and hip (and I always like to add that I am neither!) but look classic too.
> 
> And although I think it is a great casual option, I have also worn the pendants in more dressy occasions and think they look great.
> 
> I did own the first NYC LE onyx pendant but ended up selling it.  Although the shorter pendants are beautiful and look great on everyone here, I am not a fan of a fixed pendant for me.  I love how on the long necklace the pedant moves freely moves along the chain.
> 
> And now that I think about it, movement is another reason I love the long Magic pendant necklaces in general.  Not only does the pendant move freely, but because of the length and the light weight, there is a lot of movement of the necklace itself .  I love that too!



Thank you sbelle. As usual, you have given a well thought out, comprehensive answer that will help immensely.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> Uh oh.  I am in trouble.  After I got the diamond pave long Magic pendant I said no more.  And that wasn't even a month ago.



Soon it will be.....yours &#128521;


----------



## JulesB68

Natalie j said:


> My 10 motif Turquoise is like yours with no engraving but my 20 motif has the VCA engraving. I asked my SA and she said no engraving piece is older stock. I bought both from the same boutique.





sbelle said:


> This is my favorite clasp and I have the clasps on many of my necklaces replaced with this clasp.  I love that it is flat and has the engraving.  I recently had to wait 6 months to get this clasp for a 10 motif necklace because they were out of stock in the workshop.



Many thanks for your responses Natalie & Sbelle. Good to know you think this one is superior Sbelle!


----------



## Blingaddict

Bella is undecided today .. Turquoise or mop? 
"Which looks better on me mama?" [emoji190][emoji190]


----------



## Blingaddict

So so sorry I've posted in the wrong thread!! Was meant for VCA in action thread. [emoji772][emoji772][emoji772][emoji772]


----------



## baghagg

Can any of the VCA experts here on the forum tell me why the writing on my Perlee Signature bangle is not centered?  On the website it is centered:


----------



## baghagg

Website version:


----------



## etoupebirkin

I've always seen it off center. I think yours is beautiful!


----------



## baghagg

Mine,  left of center


----------



## CATEYES

baghagg said:


> Can any of the VCA experts here on the forum tell me why the writing on my Perlee Signature bangle is not centered?  On the website it is centered:



The two I've tried on we're both off center as well. I thought it looked..... different, and I wasn't sure if it was supposed to be that way. I hope someone else who has more experience with Perlee chimes in dear baghagg &#128522;


----------



## baghagg

CATEYES said:


> The two I've tried on we're both off center as well. I thought it looked..... different, and I wasn't sure if it was supposed to be that way. I hope someone else who has more experience with Perlee chimes in dear baghagg &#128522;



Thank you CATEYES for your helpful input!   Hoping to get to the bottom of this. .


----------



## baghagg

etoupebirkin said:


> I've always seen it off center. I think yours is beautiful!



Thank you Etoupebirkin..  need to find out what's up


----------



## diane m

I bought mine last Fall (rose gold) and mine is off center too.  I often wondered about it too cause as you pointed out, the one on the website is centered.


----------



## Pourquoipas2

baghagg said:


> Can any of the VCA experts here on the forum tell me why the writing on my Perlee Signature bangle is not centered?  On the website it is centered:




Mine from August 15 is off center as well. Why don't you mail customer service to ask if there is any particular reason for it if bothers you, would be interesting to know if there is a technical reason.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

baghagg said:


> Can any of the VCA experts here on the forum tell me why the writing on my Perlee Signature bangle is not centered?  On the website it is centered:



It's perfect. 
This is how it is supposed to be &#128522;


----------



## Bethc

sbelle said:


> You are correct -- at this moment in time I do like these more than my 20's!  I do have my phases though, as evidenced in what I think is my favorite earring!  So who knows how I will feel in a couple of years!
> 
> 
> 
> For what it is worth, my opinion .....
> 
> 
> 
> I have a very casual life-style and although I often wear my 20's casually , the long pendant is an even better casual option.  To me it feels very fresh and contemporary but also stylish and elegant.  So for everyday wear I tend to wear my long Magic pendants .  They add style to any outfit, feel young and hip (and I always like to add that I am neither!) but look classic too.
> 
> 
> 
> And although I think it is a great casual option, I have also worn the pendants in more dressy occasions and think they look great.
> 
> 
> 
> I did own the first NYC LE onyx pendant but ended up selling it.  Although the shorter pendants are beautiful and look great on everyone here, I am not a fan of a fixed pendant for me.  I love how on the long necklace the pedant moves freely moves along the chain.
> 
> 
> 
> And now that I think about it, movement is another reason I love the long Magic pendant necklaces in general.  Not only does the pendant move freely, but because of the length and the light weight, there is a lot of movement of the necklace itself .  I love that too!




I really appreciate your opinion!  I have the LE onyx pendant, but like you, I love my magic malachite one because of the way it looks and feels on.  I really want the diamond magic pendant, but that may be a wish list item right now.  Hmmm... I wonder how the 2 onyx would look layered?


----------



## Handbag Goddess

valnsw said:


> NYC Special edition onyx with wg Magic pendant alert!
> 
> Lucky USA tpfers. Hope somebody can get it!
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en...v00-magic-alhambra-long-necklace-1-motif.html
> 
> Hope the link still works!



THANK YOU for letting us know about this LE Magic pendant!!!  Just received mine today as I love onyx with white gold


----------



## baghagg

diane m said:


> I bought mine last Fall (rose gold) and mine is off center too.  I often wondered about it too cause as you pointed out, the one on the website is centered.





Gellingh said:


> Mine from August 15 is off center as well. Why don't you mail customer service to ask if there is any particular reason for it if bothers you, would be interesting to know if there is a technical reason.





texasgirliegirl said:


> It's perfect.
> This is how it is supposed to be &#128522;



Thanks all ~ my SA doesn't know why either..  the picture on VCA website is probably photographed at an angle to seem centered, in all likelihood.


----------



## blueberryjam

Handbag Goddess said:


> THANK YOU for letting us know about this LE Magic pendant!!!  Just received mine today as I love onyx with white gold



Congratulations on your new Magic Pendant *Handbag Goddess*! Any chance of action pictures?


----------



## blueberryjam

sbelle said:


> You are correct -- at this moment in time I do like these more than my 20's!  I do have my phases though, as evidenced in what I think is my favorite earring!  So who knows how I will feel in a couple of years!
> 
> For what it is worth, my opinion .....
> 
> I have a very casual life-style and although I often wear my 20's casually , the long pendant is an even better casual option.  To me it feels very fresh and contemporary but also stylish and elegant.  So for everyday wear I tend to wear my long Magic pendants .  They add style to any outfit, feel young and hip (and I always like to add that I am neither!) but look classic too.
> 
> And although I think it is a great casual option, I have also worn the pendants in more dressy occasions and think they look great.
> 
> I did own the first NYC LE onyx pendant but ended up selling it.  Although the shorter pendants are beautiful and look great on everyone here, I am not a fan of a fixed pendant for me.  I love how on the long necklace the pedant moves freely moves along the chain.
> 
> And now that I think about it, movement is another reason I love the long Magic pendant necklaces in general.  Not only does the pendant move freely, but because of the length and the light weight, there is a lot of movement of the necklace itself .  I love that too!



Appreciate your opinion *sbelle*. This is very helpful!


----------



## perleegirl

I have been notified that it's my chance to claim this! I really, really want a 20 motif! Trying to decide if I should take it, or put myself back on the list for the 20. Seems like VCA is putting more turquoise out.


----------



## CATEYES

perleegirl said:


> I have been notified that it's my chance to claim this! I really, really want a 20 motif! Trying to decide if I should take it, or put myself back on the list for the 20. Seems like VCA is putting more turquoise out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254464



OMG!! Could you consider buying this and get on the list for another 10? That way if you want to wear just a ten one day, you have that option!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

If you love it, grab it BUT turquoise can be difficult to match should you plan to add another 10.
I would take the earrings and pass on this 10 motif, holding out for the 20.
My turquoise earrings are brighter than my 20 motif necklace yet I am OK with this since I rarely wear them as a set.


----------



## Handbag Goddess

blueberryjam said:


> Congratulations on your new Magic Pendant *Handbag Goddess*! Any chance of action pictures?



Thank you very much!  I am so excited to own this necklace &#128525;
Here's one for you...


----------



## blueberryjam

Handbag Goddess said:


> Thank you very much!  I am so excited to own this necklace &#128525;
> Here's one for you...



Good heavens, it's gorgeous!  Wear it in good health and happiness!
I think I've just been pushed over the edge for a magic pendant.


----------



## Sparkledolll

perleegirl said:


> I have been notified that it's my chance to claim this! I really, really want a 20 motif! Trying to decide if I should take it, or put myself back on the list for the 20. Seems like VCA is putting more turquoise out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254464




Ahhh I was in the same situation as you Perleegirl! I wanted 20 but was offered 10 first. I had major FOMO and I'm weak so I couldn't risk passing up the 10 in case I ended up with no Turquoise (shudders) lol... I am no help but this is a nice dilemma you have [emoji1][emoji6]


----------



## baghagg

perleegirl said:


> I have been notified that it's my chance to claim this! I really, really want a 20 motif! Trying to decide if I should take it, or put myself back on the list for the 20. Seems like VCA is putting more turquoise out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254464



This is so so so so beautiful,  is the necklace yellow gold and the earrings white gold?   I would grab it in a heartbeat.


----------



## perleegirl

baghagg said:


> This is so so so so beautiful,  is the necklace yellow gold and the earrings white gold?   I would grab it in a heartbeat.




Both are W/G. [emoji4]


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Soon it will be.....yours &#128521;



You know me so well.   

I have one waiting for me to be picked up next week.


----------



## sbelle

Handbag Goddess said:


> Thank you very much!  I am so excited to own this necklace &#128525;
> Here's one for you...




Love it on you!  Congratuations !


----------



## sbelle

perleegirl said:


> I have been notified that it's my chance to claim this! I really, really want a 20 motif! Trying to decide if I should take it, or put myself back on the list for the 20. Seems like VCA is putting more turquoise out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254464



I know it's incredibly hard to wait, but I would suggest waiting for a 20.  

Whenever I settle for something different than I originally wanted , it never quit satisfies desire for what I really wanted.   You could try for another 10 but turquoise can be very hard to match.  I have a 20 motif and a pair of earrings ( from when turquoise was easier to buy) and the colors are very different


----------



## Bethc

Just that I'd post this, it's from IG, but she's also a member here. I'm now officially obsessed!! It's so beautiful!  I believe it's a special order, so it's not in a store


----------



## dialv

Handbag Goddess said:


> Thank you very much!  I am so excited to own this necklace [emoji7]
> 
> Here's one for you...




Gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## dialv

Bethc said:


> Just that I'd post this, it's from IG, but she's also a member here. I'm now officially obsessed!! It's so beautiful!  I believe it's a special order, so it's not in a store
> 
> View attachment 3254812




OMG I just saw this!! Beyond beautiful!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Bethc said:


> Just that I'd post this, it's from IG, but she's also a member here. I'm now officially obsessed!! It's so beautiful!  I believe it's a special order, so it's not in a store
> 
> View attachment 3254812



Porcelain?


----------



## Bethc

texasgirliegirl said:


> Porcelain?




Yes, I believe so.


----------



## valnsw

Handbag Goddess said:


> THANK YOU for letting us know about this LE Magic pendant!!!  Just received mine today as I love onyx with white gold



You are welcome  it was really by pure co-incidence that I chanced upon it while surfing the VCA website. 
Glad to have enabled! 



perleegirl said:


> I have been notified that it's my chance to claim this! I really, really want a 20 motif! Trying to decide if I should take it, or put myself back on the list for the 20. Seems like VCA is putting more turquoise out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254464



If the 20 motif is something that u have been yearning for, do not settle as there can be variation in turquoise colour and if u want the colors to match. 



Handbag Goddess said:


> Thank you very much!  I am so excited to own this necklace &#128525;
> Here's one for you...



Wow! Lovely 



sbelle said:


> You know me so well.
> 
> I have one waiting for me to be picked up next week.



Congrats! Hope to see a mod pic soon!



Bethc said:


> Just that I'd post this, it's from IG, but she's also a member here. I'm now officially obsessed!! It's so beautiful!  I believe it's a special order, so it's not in a store
> 
> View attachment 3254812





Bethc said:


> Yes, I believe so.



I know who the lucky tpfer is!  
It looks like the raspberry pink porcelain that only Paris boutique would have?
I hope she can chime in here.


----------



## valnsw

My wonderful SA gave a stack of Lunar New Year red packets. 
Very interesting design. Thought I would share here. 
Apologies in advance for the many photos but I can only post one pic at a time with my iPad.


----------



## valnsw

Back flap of the red packet with the VCA logo


----------



## valnsw

The surprise! and the pop-up monkey when u open the flap. 
It is the Year of Monkey in the new Lunar Year hence the monkey design.

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Handbag Goddess

Thank you all so much for the compliments!  I am beyond excited!!!


----------



## blueberryjam

perleegirl said:


> I have been notified that it's my chance to claim this! I really, really want a 20 motif! Trying to decide if I should take it, or put myself back on the list for the 20. Seems like VCA is putting more turquoise out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254464



I would wait for something that I really really want. 

Headline news has it that the Iranian president is in Paris signing deals with the French president. Looking at things purely from a VCA turquoise perspective ... I'm thinking that, together with the lifting of international sanctions, Iranian turquoise is going to be more readily available to VCA. 
Just my own little theory.


----------



## perleegirl

Thank you everyone for your input. I have decided to hold out for a 20 motif. The best things in life are worth waiting for! Some lucky girl will be over the moon to get her dream set...I'll wait for mine.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

texasgirliegirl said:


> If you love it, grab it* BUT turquoise can be difficult to match should you plan to add another 10.*
> I would take the earrings and pass on this 10 motif, holding out for the 20.
> My turquoise earrings are brighter than my 20 motif necklace yet I am OK with this since I rarely wear them as a set.



Ditto to all of the above.  A 20 will show up.  It took me months to find a turquoise bracelet to match my 20 motif.  It was important to me that they match because I knew I'd only use the bracelet to extend my 20.


----------



## susanq

wren said:


> Does anyone know if there is a van cleef store in Charles de Gaulle airport?



If you don't mind me asking where are you flying to and from? I have traveled through that airport at least once a year for the past 14 years and I cannot recall seeing one. I always fly to and from either JFK or Newark (USA) with a connecting flight to Brest. The past few years these flights have always gone out of terminal E which I believe has the largest selection of designer stores. Hope this helps!


----------



## chaneljewel

bethc said:


> just that i'd post this, it's from ig, but she's also a member here. I'm now officially obsessed!! It's so beautiful!  I believe it's a special order, so it's not in a store
> 
> View attachment 3254812



&#128563;&#128525;


----------



## chaneljewel

Handbag Goddess said:


> Thank you very much!  I am so excited to own this necklace &#128525;
> Here's one for you...



Looks beautiful!   You made me love it too!!


----------



## Handbag Goddess

chaneljewel said:


> Looks beautiful!   You made me love it too!!



Can't wait to see your new black onyx Magic pendant!!!


----------



## Longchamp

susanq said:


> If you don't mind me asking where are you flying to and from? I have traveled through that airport at least once a year for the past 14 years and I cannot recall seeing one. I always fly to and from either JFK or Newark (USA) with a connecting flight to Brest. The past few years these flights have always gone out of terminal E which I believe has the largest selection of designer stores. Hope this helps!



Terminal 2E.
If I remember right, its called Place Vendome...sells VCA and Chaumet.

Hold on I'll look it up.


----------



## Longchamp

I did not look for the boutique on my recent trip in January, but have purchased VCA at CDG in the past.

Here is article from travel leisure mentioning the store--

http://www.travelandleisure.com/travel-guide/charles-de-gaulle-airport/things-to-do

Easycdg is not always UTD with new openings and closures. They list Place Vendome boutique with VCA
.
http://easycdg.com/airport-guide/shopping-restaurants-cdg/

Looks like it opened in 2008. Can't say for sure that it's still open.

http://www.trbusiness.com/regional-news/europe/cdg-t2e-opens-today-with-31-new-shops/63259


----------



## Longchamp

Bethc said:


> Just that I'd post this, it's from IG, but she's also a member here. I'm now officially obsessed!! It's so beautiful!  I believe it's a special order, so it's not in a store
> 
> View attachment 3254812



Wow.  Gorgeous.

I know the member isn't Lisa Vanderpump. But this screams her name.


----------



## periogirl28

valnsw said:


> The surprise! and the pop-up monkey when u open the flap.
> It is the Year of Monkey in the new Lunar Year hence the monkey design.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Cool! Got my packs yesterday, didn't know there was a monkey inside, going to check mine out now! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

blueberryjam said:


> I would wait for something that I really really want.
> 
> Headline news has it that the Iranian president is in Paris signing deals with the French president. Looking at things purely from a VCA turquoise perspective ... I'm thinking that, together with the lifting of international sanctions, Iranian turquoise is going to be more readily available to VCA.
> Just my own little theory.



I feel the same way about hopeful peace in Afghanistan someday ( lapis).


----------



## blueberryjam

texasgirliegirl said:


> I feel the same way about hopeful peace in Afghanistan someday ( lapis).


----------



## purseinsanity

sbelle said:


> I know it's incredibly hard to wait, but I would suggest waiting for a 20.
> 
> Whenever I settle for something different than I originally wanted , it never quit satisfies desire for what I really wanted.   You could try for another 10 but turquoise can be very hard to match.  I have a 20 motif and a pair of earrings ( from when turquoise was easier to buy) and the colors are very different



ITA!    Settling has never worked for me.  The wait may be agonizing, but it's worth it!


----------



## Cyph3r

perleegirl said:


> Thank you everyone for your input. I have decided to hold out for a 20 motif. The best things in life are worth waiting for! Some lucky girl will be over the moon to get her dream set...I'll wait for mine.



Yes, I agree...I'm buying two 20s as they fit me well -white MOP w/yg and carnelian. I'm also looking at the Bois as I love the story of VCA finding the wood at Place Vendome.


----------



## Cyph3r

texasgirliegirl said:


> I feel the same way about hopeful peace in Afghanistan someday ( lapis).



Yes  the lapis is beautiful there, (and plentiful) -as are the rubies, emeralds and marble, not to mention rugs.


----------



## Bethc

Just wanted to share my new WG Onyx 5th ave magic long necklace, compared to the last NY Onyx LE from a few years ago.  I felt they were so different in length and size that I wanted both. [emoji173]&#65039;




And my newest obsession and probably next purchase Perlee!

YG



YG/RG


----------



## Sparkledolll

Bethc said:


> Just wanted to share my new WG Onyx 5th ave magic long necklace, compared to the last NY Onyx LE from a few years ago.  I felt they were so different in length and size that I wanted both. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3260409
> 
> 
> And my newest obsession and probably next purchase Perlee!
> 
> YG
> View attachment 3260410
> 
> 
> YG/RG
> 
> View attachment 3260411




Lovely addition Beth and onyx is stunning w WG so of course you need both[emoji1]  

I prefer RG or WG Perlee over YG but that's just me. I'm sure either will look great with your stack!


----------



## Faith030203

Recent lurker, first time poster! I've been a huge fan of VCA since before I even knew it (I had a costume version of the 20 motif when I was in college and had no idea it was a copy of a designer piece.) Fast forward a few years, I discovered the actual brand, ditched the imitation version, saved up and finally selected my first VCA! All the forum posts helped me narrow it down and fuel the fire, so I have to share: single motif pendant in YG/Onyx. (sorry in advance if I fail at the photo uploading)


----------



## HeidiDavis

Faith030203 said:


> Recent lurker, first time poster! I've been a huge fan of VCA since before I even knew it (I had a costume version of the 20 motif when I was in college and had no idea it was a copy of a designer piece.) Fast forward a few years, I discovered the actual brand, ditched the imitation version, saved up and finally selected my first VCA! All the forum posts helped me narrow it down and fuel the fire, so I have to share: single motif pendant in YG/Onyx. (sorry in advance if I fail at the photo uploading)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260469


 


Congrats!  It looks beautiful on you!  The yg/onyx pendant was my first piece too.  To this day, it is still my favorite!!!!


----------



## Storm Spirit

Does anyone own this Sweet Alhambra bracelet? How well does it hold up with daily wear? Just tried it on in store and loved how it looks next to my Love bracelet, but am concerned about the chain being too delicate.

The 6 motif version has a thicker chain, but doesn't look as cute


----------



## Bethc

Faith030203 said:


> Recent lurker, first time poster! I've been a huge fan of VCA since before I even knew it (I had a costume version of the 20 motif when I was in college and had no idea it was a copy of a designer piece.) Fast forward a few years, I discovered the actual brand, ditched the imitation version, saved up and finally selected my first VCA! All the forum posts helped me narrow it down and fuel the fire, so I have to share: single motif pendant in YG/Onyx. (sorry in advance if I fail at the photo uploading)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260469




Congratulations!!  Enjoy your new necklace, you'll be thinking about your next piece very soon!


----------



## sbelle

Bethc said:


> Just wanted to share my new WG Onyx 5th ave magic long necklace, compared to the last NY Onyx LE from a few years ago.  I felt they were so different in length and size that I wanted both. [emoji173]&#65039;



Totally and completely with you!  (and excited for you!)


----------



## chaneljewel

Bethc said:


> Just wanted to share my new WG Onyx 5th ave magic long necklace, compared to the last NY Onyx LE from a few years ago.  I felt they were so different in length and size that I wanted both. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3260409
> 
> 
> And my newest obsession and probably next purchase Perlee!
> 
> YG
> View attachment 3260410
> 
> 
> YG/RG
> 
> View attachment 3260411





Love both!   And the perlee bracelets are divine!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Congratulations faith on your first VCA!  Enjoy!!


----------



## dialv

Bethc said:


> Just wanted to share my new WG Onyx 5th ave magic long necklace, compared to the last NY Onyx LE from a few years ago.  I felt they were so different in length and size that I wanted both. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3260409
> 
> 
> And my newest obsession and probably next purchase Perlee!
> 
> YG
> View attachment 3260410
> 
> 
> YG/RG
> 
> View attachment 3260411


Wow, beautiful Magic Onyx!! As for your next purchase, I am loving it in Rose Gold.


----------



## dialv

Faith030203 said:


> Recent lurker, first time poster! I've been a huge fan of VCA since before I even knew it (I had a costume version of the 20 motif when I was in college and had no idea it was a copy of a designer piece.) Fast forward a few years, I discovered the actual brand, ditched the imitation version, saved up and finally selected my first VCA! All the forum posts helped me narrow it down and fuel the fire, so I have to share: single motif pendant in YG/Onyx. (sorry in advance if I fail at the photo uploading)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260469


Looks beautiful on you. Great choice I think going with Onyx.


----------



## Bethc

sbelle said:


> Totally and completely with you!  (and excited for you!)




Thanks!  Did you get yours yet? [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Bethc

Natalie j said:


> Lovely addition Beth and onyx is stunning w WG so of course you need both[emoji1]
> 
> I prefer RG or WG Perlee over YG but that's just me. I'm sure either will look great with your stack!




Thank you[emoji120]&#127995; I think I like the RG better too!



chaneljewel said:


> Love both!   And the perlee bracelets are divine!!




Thank you!



dialv said:


> Wow, beautiful Magic Onyx!! As for your next purchase, I am loving it in Rose Gold.




Thank you!  I love the RG too!  Soon...


----------



## sbelle

Bethc said:


> Thanks!  Did you get yours yet? [emoji173]&#65039;



I hope later this week!


----------



## cung

Faith030203 said:


> Recent lurker, first time poster! I've been a huge fan of VCA since before I even knew it (I had a costume version of the 20 motif when I was in college and had no idea it was a copy of a designer piece.) Fast forward a few years, I discovered the actual brand, ditched the imitation version, saved up and finally selected my first VCA! All the forum posts helped me narrow it down and fuel the fire, so I have to share: single motif pendant in YG/Onyx. (sorry in advance if I fail at the photo uploading)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260469



Onyx vintage necklace is my first vca too, and I love it to bit. It suits almost every oufit plus it adds a luxury feeling too.


----------



## leechiyong

Storm Spirit said:


> Does anyone own this Sweet Alhambra bracelet? How well does it hold up with daily wear? Just tried it on in store and loved how it looks next to my Love bracelet, but am concerned about the chain being too delicate.
> 
> The 6 motif version has a thicker chain, but doesn't look as cute


I have this bracelet and love it.  I bought it almost a year ago and while I don't wear it daily, I do wear it quite frequently.  I'm not particularly conscientious of my jewelry and I haven't had any concerns with it yet.


----------



## cherylc

Storm Spirit said:


> Does anyone own this Sweet Alhambra bracelet? How well does it hold up with daily wear? Just tried it on in store and loved how it looks next to my Love bracelet, but am concerned about the chain being too delicate.
> 
> 
> 
> The 6 motif version has a thicker chain, but doesn't look as cute




I want to know too! I was interested in a sweet bracelet (MOP) but the lady in store said its not meant to be worn in the shower or 24/7 like a love bracelet. I wanted one to wear with my love as well but these bracelets are so hard to put on and off so I was planning just to keep it on 24/7 with my love.

Storm Spirit, did you get a pic of them together? [emoji7]


----------



## Storm Spirit

leechiyong said:


> I have this bracelet and love it.  I bought it almost a year ago and while I don't wear it daily, I do wear it quite frequently.  I'm not particularly conscientious of my jewelry and I haven't had any concerns with it yet.



Thank you leechiyong! This makes me feel much better about wearing the bracelet


----------



## leechiyong

Storm Spirit said:


> Thank you leechiyong! This makes me feel much better about wearing the bracelet



You're welcome!


----------



## Storm Spirit

cherylc said:


> I want to know too! I was interested in a sweet bracelet (MOP) but the lady in store said its not meant to be worn in the shower or 24/7 like a love bracelet. I wanted one to wear with my love as well but these bracelets are so hard to put on and off so I was planning just to keep it on 24/7 with my love.
> 
> Storm Spirit, did you get a pic of them together? [emoji7]



As a matter of fact, I now have the bracelet!!  My sweetest hubby decided to surprise me after I walked away from VCA saying I'll think about it. After we returned to the hotel, he suddenly said he wanted some snacks and headed out. When he came back, he had a VCA bag with him! I was SO shocked because I absolutely was not expecting this, but it's one of the best surprises ever and I'm seriously over the moon! 

So, here it is! 











With my Love bracelet (please excuse the terrible lighting)





My first VCA... Certainly won't be my last (unfortunately for my bank balance) - I can see why they're so addictive!


----------



## cherylc

Storm Spirit said:


> As a matter of fact, I now have the bracelet!!  My sweetest hubby decided to surprise me after I walked away from VCA saying I'll think about it. After we returned to the hotel, he suddenly said he wanted some snacks and headed out. When he came back, he had a VCA bag with him! I was SO shocked because I absolutely was not expecting this, but it's one of the best surprises ever and I'm seriously over the moon!
> 
> So, here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my Love bracelet (please excuse the terrible lighting)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first VCA... Certainly won't be my last (unfortunately for my bank balance) - I can see why they're so addictive!




omg how lovely of you hubby!!! what a keeper!!! [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6] it looks beautiful together and I absolutely love your multi colour love! I've been eyeing it forever! I just have a plain RG love right now. 

are you planning to keep it on for stretches of time or just put it on and off when you feel like it. I have gel nails so it's really hard to put these kinds of bracelets on.


----------



## Storm Spirit

cherylc said:


> omg how lovely of you hubby!!! what a keeper!!! [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6] it looks beautiful together and I absolutely love your multi colour love! I've been eyeing it forever! I just have a plain RG love right now.
> 
> are you planning to keep it on for stretches of time or just put it on and off when you feel like it. I have gel nails so it's really hard to put these kinds of bracelets on.



Aww thank you!! I do love them together   From looking at the website I thought I'd like the 6 motif sweet more, but this looked better IRL with the Love, and the 6 motif was a bit too long for me.

I think I might be taking it off quite often, since I don't want to risk catching the chain on something when I'm exercising, for example. I also find these bracelets fiddly, but that's where hubby's short nails come in handy


----------



## leechiyong

cherylc said:


> I want to know too! I was interested in a sweet bracelet (MOP) but the lady in store said its not meant to be worn in the shower or 24/7 like a love bracelet. I wanted one to wear with my love as well but these bracelets are so hard to put on and off so I was planning just to keep it on 24/7 with my love.
> 
> Storm Spirit, did you get a pic of them together? [emoji7]



The MOP may shrink when it gets wet if not dried immediately, so that's a factor in its wear.


----------



## leechiyong

Storm Spirit said:


> As a matter of fact, I now have the bracelet!!  My sweetest hubby decided to surprise me after I walked away from VCA saying I'll think about it. After we returned to the hotel, he suddenly said he wanted some snacks and headed out. When he came back, he had a VCA bag with him! I was SO shocked because I absolutely was not expecting this, but it's one of the best surprises ever and I'm seriously over the moon!
> 
> So, here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my Love bracelet (please excuse the terrible lighting)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first VCA... Certainly won't be my last (unfortunately for my bank balance) - I can see why they're so addictive!



So gorgeous!  Congrats!  I do love the two together.  What a terrific surprise from your husband!


----------



## valnsw

Faith030203 said:


> Recent lurker, first time poster! I've been a huge fan of VCA since before I even knew it (I had a costume version of the 20 motif when I was in college and had no idea it was a copy of a designer piece.) Fast forward a few years, I discovered the actual brand, ditched the imitation version, saved up and finally selected my first VCA! All the forum posts helped me narrow it down and fuel the fire, so I have to share: single motif pendant in YG/Onyx. (sorry in advance if I fail at the photo uploading)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260469



Welcome to VCA and it's a slippery slope. U will find yourself wanting other pieces soon! 
Love the onyx on u!



Bethc said:


> Just wanted to share my new WG Onyx 5th ave magic long necklace, compared to the last NY Onyx LE from a few years ago.  I felt they were so different in length and size that I wanted both. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3260409
> 
> 
> And my newest obsession and probably next purchase Perlee!
> 
> YG
> View attachment 3260410
> 
> 
> YG/RG
> 
> View attachment 3260411



I like the YG better as I find VCA YG very luxe looking.
You look like u can wear both so it's down to preference.


----------



## dialv

Storm Spirit said:


> As a matter of fact, I now have the bracelet!!  My sweetest hubby decided to surprise me after I walked away from VCA saying I'll think about it. After we returned to the hotel, he suddenly said he wanted some snacks and headed out. When he came back, he had a VCA bag with him! I was SO shocked because I absolutely was not expecting this, but it's one of the best surprises ever and I'm seriously over the moon!
> 
> So, here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my Love bracelet (please excuse the terrible lighting)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first VCA... Certainly won't be my last (unfortunately for my bank balance) - I can see why they're so addictive!




Gorgeous on you, what a sweet man! I love it paired with your Rainbow love! Can I ask when you have had it since, the Rainbow is my favorite!!!


----------



## valnsw

Storm Spirit said:


> As a matter of fact, I now have the bracelet!!  My sweetest hubby decided to surprise me after I walked away from VCA saying I'll think about it. After we returned to the hotel, he suddenly said he wanted some snacks and headed out. When he came back, he had a VCA bag with him! I was SO shocked because I absolutely was not expecting this, but it's one of the best surprises ever and I'm seriously over the moon!
> 
> So, here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my Love bracelet (please excuse the terrible lighting)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first VCA... Certainly won't be my last (unfortunately for my bank balance) - I can see why they're so addictive!



Lovely stack! 
I'm sure it won't be your last.


----------



## Storm Spirit

leechiyong said:


> So gorgeous!  Congrats!  I do love the two together.  What a terrific surprise from your husband!



Thank you!


----------



## Storm Spirit

valnsw said:


> Lovely stack!
> I'm sure it won't be your last.



Thank you valnsw

I've already added more pieces to my wishlist...


----------



## Storm Spirit

dialv said:


> Gorgeous on you, what a sweet man! I love it paired with your Rainbow love! Can I ask when you have had it since, the Rainbow is my favorite!!!



Thank you  I don't usually take surprises too well as I'm very particular about what I like, but this was just so thoughtful and perfect 

I've had the rainbow since October and haven't taken it off. It's covered with scratches but surprisingly, they don't bother me lol!


----------



## dialv

Storm Spirit said:


> Thank you  I don't usually take surprises too well as I'm very particular about what I like, but this was just so thoughtful and perfect
> 
> 
> 
> I've had the rainbow since October and haven't taken it off. It's covered with scratches but surprisingly, they don't bother me lol!




Good to know, I will enquire about the Rainbow. I'v had my loves for 5 and 2 years and only have 1 noticeable scratch on one of them, I think thats pretty good.  Again enjoy your new bracelet


----------



## Faith030203

Oh my gosh it's gorgeous Storm! Your husband has excellent taste and so do you. 

These ladies are not kidding about getting pulled into the rabbit hole FAST. I'm already mulling about VCA #2 - do I go with the classic MOP that can go with everything, or try to hunt down one of the more unusual colors since I have the rest of my life to go back to the basic white? Right now all my budget allows for is one more vintage pendant and I'm torn.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Faith030203 said:


> Oh my gosh it's gorgeous Storm! Your husband has excellent taste and so do you.
> 
> These ladies are not kidding about getting pulled into the rabbit hole FAST. I'm already mulling about VCA #2 - do I go with the classic MOP that can go with everything, or try to hunt down one of the more unusual colors since I have the rest of my life to go back to the basic white? Right now all my budget allows for is one more vintage pendant and I'm torn.



Thank you Faith!  I think my hubby's taste has been influenced by me and he's pretty good at figuring out what I like. Having said that, I want to get a Perlee bangle as my next piece but he *really* dislikes it (doesn't like anything beady) 

As beautiful as the MOP is, I'd probably hunt down a more unusual or limited edition colour first - if they're rare, chances are prices will increase more than the regular editions. I've also read that MOP is quite delicate, so that could be another consideration.


----------



## PennyD2911

Those who have the Perlee Signature Bracelet in WG is it rhodiumed?   I know Cartier only uses rhodium if the piece has diamonds. 

Also, do you ever wear the bracelet stacked with other bracelets like Cartier LOVE bracelet or a Rolex watch?

TIA[emoji746]


----------



## Sparkledolll

PennyD2911 said:


> Those who have the Perlee Signature Bracelet in WG is it rhodiumed?   I know Cartier only uses rhodium if the piece has diamonds.
> 
> Also, do you ever wear the bracelet stacked with other bracelets like Cartier LOVE bracelet or a Rolex watch?
> 
> TIA[emoji746]




I believe it's white gold but I don't know for sure. I wear mine stacked all the time with Love and JUC but not with my watch. It's about 2 years old and not a scratch on it even though I'm quite clumsy [emoji1]


----------



## Faith030203

That's a gorgeous stack - I love how beautifully all of the pieces play off of each other!


----------



## PennyD2911

Natalie j said:


> I believe it's white gold but I don't know for sure. I wear mine stacked all the time with Love and JUC but not with my watch. It's about 2 years old and not a scratch on it even though I'm quite clumsy [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261958




Thanks Natalie  It looks like VCA must rhodium their WG. 

Cartier only rhodiums their WG if it has diamonds. You can see the difference in your plain JUC and your wrap JUC with diamonds. The plain JUC is dull.


----------



## Sparkledolll

PennyD2911 said:


> Thanks Natalie  It looks like VCA must rhodium their WG.
> 
> Cartier only rhodiums their WG if it has diamonds. You can see the difference in your plain JUC and your wrap JUC with diamonds. The plain JUC is dull.




That makes sense, I never noticed before so you taught me something new today. Thanks Penny!


----------



## Bethc

From IG, a full length pic of the necklace WG/onyx magic necklace  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; love the entire outfit!


----------



## dialv

Bethc said:


> From IG, a full length pic of the necklace WG/onyx magic necklace  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; love the entire outfit!
> 
> View attachment 3262369




That looks perfect!


----------



## PennyD2911

Natalie j said:


> That makes sense, I never noticed before so you taught me something new today. Thanks Penny!




[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## purseinsanity

Storm Spirit said:


> As a matter of fact, I now have the bracelet!!  My sweetest hubby decided to surprise me after I walked away from VCA saying I'll think about it. After we returned to the hotel, he suddenly said he wanted some snacks and headed out. When he came back, he had a VCA bag with him! I was SO shocked because I absolutely was not expecting this, but it's one of the best surprises ever and I'm seriously over the moon!
> 
> So, here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my Love bracelet (please excuse the terrible lighting)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first VCA... Certainly won't be my last (unfortunately for my bank balance) - I can see why they're so addictive!



How sweet!  Congrats!


----------



## chaneljewel

bethc said:


> from ig, a full length pic of the necklace wg/onyx magic necklace  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; love the entire outfit!
> 
> View attachment 3262369



&#128522;


----------



## Bethc

Storm Spirit said:


> As a matter of fact, I now have the bracelet!!  My sweetest hubby decided to surprise me after I walked away from VCA saying I'll think about it. After we returned to the hotel, he suddenly said he wanted some snacks and headed out. When he came back, he had a VCA bag with him! I was SO shocked because I absolutely was not expecting this, but it's one of the best surprises ever and I'm seriously over the moon!
> 
> So, here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my Love bracelet (please excuse the terrible lighting)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first VCA... Certainly won't be my last (unfortunately for my bank balance) - I can see why they're so addictive!




That's so nice of your hubby!! It looks great with your love bracelet!  Congratulations!


----------



## sbelle

Bethc said:


> From IG, a full length pic of the necklace WG/onyx magic necklace  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; love the entire outfit!
> 
> View attachment 3262369



Love this picture!!  Picked up mine!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Bethc said:


> From IG, a full length pic of the necklace WG/onyx magic necklace  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; love the entire outfit!
> 
> View attachment 3262369



This is so pretty. I wish this length worked for me. I'm 5'1" and the motif hits me right at the belly button &#128513;


----------



## Metrowestmama

Natalie j said:


> I believe it's white gold but I don't know for sure. I wear mine stacked all the time with Love and JUC but not with my watch. It's about 2 years old and not a scratch on it even though I'm quite clumsy [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261958



Beautiful stack! Could you also share the brand of the diamond bangle? I'm looking for something like that!


----------



## Metrowestmama

Natalie j said:


> That makes sense, I never noticed before so you taught me something new today. Thanks Penny!



My plain WG loves are different from my plain WG JUC and I've heard a conflicting info. My JUC is definitely not 'dull' and is actually brighter than my Loves.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Metrowestmama said:


> Beautiful stack! Could you also share the brand of the diamond bangle? I'm looking for something like that!




Thank you. The thin diamond bangle was actually my mother's so I'm not sure where she bought it. Must be over 10 years old now. [emoji1] 

ITiffanys and De beers have very similar thin diamond bangles but I'm sure you can probably find one at a fraction of the price from a decent non branded jeweller.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Natalie j said:


> I believe it's white gold but I don't know for sure. I wear mine stacked all the time with Love and JUC but not with my watch. It's about 2 years old and not a scratch on it even though I'm quite clumsy [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261958



What a gorgeous stack, love it!


----------



## Storm Spirit

purseinsanity said:


> How sweet!  Congrats!



Thank you purseinsanity


----------



## Storm Spirit

Bethc said:


> That's so nice of your hubby!! It looks great with your love bracelet!  Congratulations!



Thank you Bethc 

It was the sweetest surprise.


----------



## PennyD2911

Metrowestmama said:


> My plain WG loves are different from my plain WG JUC and I've heard a conflicting info. My JUC is definitely not 'dull' and is actually brighter than my Loves.




When I sent back my WG/YG LOVE ring to Cartier b/c the WG was dull Cartier told  me they rhodium WG if it has diamonds set in it.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Storm Spirit said:


> What a gorgeous stack, love it!




Thank you Storm Spirit!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Metrowestmama said:


> My plain WG loves are different from my plain WG JUC and I've heard a conflicting info. My JUC is definitely not 'dull' and is actually brighter than my Loves.



So strange that the JUC is so much brighter than the love bracelets in WG
They match in yg, right?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Can anyone tell me how much the Magic Long Diamond pendant is in Us dollars?


----------



## Metrowestmama

PennyD2911 said:


> When I sent back my WG/YG LOVE ring to Cartier b/c the WG was dull Cartier told  me they rhodium WG if it has diamonds set in it.



All I know is that my JUC and Loves don't have diamonds but have different finishes. I'm not sure what the accurate answer is.


----------



## Metrowestmama

texasgirliegirl said:


> So strange that the JUC is so much brighter than the love bracelets in WG
> They match in yg, right?



Rhodium plated and not. Even though none have diamonds. 
Anyway, back to VCA!!


----------



## PennyD2911

Please share your ideas with me. &#9752;

In my November 2015 VCA purchases I bought the VA Onyx/YG Super Ear Clips. Knowing that I had already purchased and sold the large Frivole b/c no matter how hard I try I'm just not an earring kind of girl. [emoji4]

So I have returned the ear clips and have a $5500.00 credit and a $200.00 Incircle Gift Card. 
Please tell me what you would choose with $5700.00 in VCA dollars except of course earrings. [emoji3]


----------



## baghagg

PennyD2911 said:


> Please share your ideas with me. &#9752;
> 
> In my November 2015 VCA purchases I bought the VA Onyx/YG Super Ear Clips. Knowing that I had already purchased and sold the large Frivole b/c no matter how hard I try I'm just not an earring kind of girl. [emoji4]
> 
> So I have returned the ear clips and have a $5500.00 credit and a $200.00 Incircle Gift Card.
> Please tell me what you would choose with $5700.00 in VCA dollars except of course earrings. [emoji3]



One of the Magic (large) pendants on the long chain which can be doubled!  They're around that price point and they are fabulous.


----------



## valnsw

Cavalier Girl said:


> Can anyone tell me how much the Magic Long Diamond pendant is in Us dollars?



It's USD 27,100 before tax. 

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en...o00-magic-alhambra-long-necklace-1-motif.html


----------



## valnsw

PennyD2911 said:


> Please share your ideas with me. &#9752;
> 
> In my November 2015 VCA purchases I bought the VA Onyx/YG Super Ear Clips. Knowing that I had already purchased and sold the large Frivole b/c no matter how hard I try I'm just not an earring kind of girl. [emoji4]
> 
> So I have returned the ear clips and have a $5500.00 credit and a $200.00 Incircle Gift Card.
> Please tell me what you would choose with $5700.00 in VCA dollars except of course earrings. [emoji3]




Agree with *baghagg* to get the Magic pendant. Perhaps the onyx since u like onyx.


----------



## PennyD2911

baghagg said:


> One of the Magic (large) pendants on the long chain which can be doubled!  They're around that price range and they are fabulous.







valnsw said:


> Agree with *baghagg* to get the Magic pendant. Perhaps the onyx since u like onyx.




Thank you ladies. [emoji4]
I already have the Magic Pendant in Onyx YG. 

I guess I should have listed the VCA I already have which is :
Magic Pendant Onyx
Perlee Signature Bracelet YG
Perlee Signature Ring YG
20 Motif Onyx YG


----------



## baghagg

PennyD2911 said:


> Thank you ladies. [emoji4]
> I already have the Magic Pendant in Onyx YG.
> 
> I guess I should have listed the VCA I already have which is :
> Magic Pendant Onyx
> Perlee Signature Bracelet YG
> Perlee Signature Ring YG
> 20 Motif Onyx YG



In that case,  I would get a five motif VA bracelet.


----------



## valnsw

PennyD2911 said:


> Thank you ladies. [emoji4]
> I already have the Magic Pendant in Onyx YG.
> 
> I guess I should have listed the VCA I already have which is :
> Magic Pendant Onyx
> Perlee Signature Bracelet YG
> Perlee Signature Ring YG
> 20 Motif Onyx YG



Maybe a 5 motif onyx YG bracelet to link up your 20 motif for another length option?
Or vintage Alhambra  single motif pendant to layer with your 20 motif.

Otherwise perhaps look at another stone that u like. Anything u have in mind?


----------



## PennyD2911

valnsw said:


> Maybe a 5 motif onyx YG bracelet to link up your 20 motif for another length option?
> 
> Or vintage Alhambra  single motif pendant to layer with your 20 motif.
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise perhaps look at another stone that u like. Anything u have in mind?




The only thing I've thought about is another signature Perlee bracelet in WG but just thought about nothing definite.


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> The only thing I've thought about is another signature Perlee bracelet in WG but just thought about nothing definite.



P, you're back  The Perlee Signature in WG  sounds like a great option for you since you already have many platinum/white gold pieces in your collection


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> P, you're back  The Perlee Signature in WG  sounds like a great option for you since you already have many platinum/white gold pieces in your collection




Hi R[emoji179]
"Mean 'ole" Tax Season causes me to have to work more. LOL

I also have a two tone SS/18kt YG Rolex Lady 31. [emoji4]


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> Hi R[emoji179]
> "Mean 'ole" Tax Season causes me to have to work more. LOL
> 
> I also have a two tone SS/18kt YG Rolex Lady 31. [emoji4]



More money to spend 

You can pair it with your Rolex then and you would have a mix of VCA gold pieces. You can even wear your YG and WG together. With VCA you can mix and match and not look out of place. KWIM??

It would also look lovely with that bag in your avatar


----------



## Cavalier Girl

valnsw said:


> It's USD 27,100 before tax.
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en...o00-magic-alhambra-long-necklace-1-motif.html



Thank you, dear Valnsw!  When I looked at the VCA website earlier, I must have missed it.  Now, I have to decide if I want this to be my one and only piece of VCA this year.


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> More money to spend
> 
> You can pair it with your Rolex then and you would have a mix of VCA gold pieces. You can even wear your YG and WG together. With VCA you can mix and match and not look out of place. KWIM??
> 
> It would also look lovely with that bag in your avatar




Thanks R!


----------



## chaneljewel

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you, dear Valnsw!  When I looked at the VCA website earlier, I must have missed it.  Now, I have to decide if I want this to be my one and only piece of VCA this year.



Oh my CG!  This piece is fabulous!


----------



## blueberryjam

PennyD2911 said:


> Thank you ladies. [emoji4]
> I already have the Magic Pendant in Onyx YG.
> 
> I guess I should have listed the VCA I already have which is :
> Magic Pendant Onyx
> Perlee Signature Bracelet YG
> Perlee Signature Ring YG
> 20 Motif Onyx YG



Hi *Penny*, how about a magic ring? YG with grey MOP? It'll go with your Rolex and YG pieces.


----------



## PennyD2911

blueberryjam said:


> Hi *Penny*, how about a magic ring? YG with grey MOP? It'll go with your Rolex and YG pieces.




True, good idea!


----------



## valnsw

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you, dear Valnsw!  When I looked at the VCA website earlier, I must have missed it.  Now, I have to decide if I want this to be my one and only piece of VCA this year.



You are welcome  glad to be of help. 
If u do get it, please show pix! I never tire of looking at vca pendants 
I'm contemplating a magic pendant but unsure if I should get it and / or which stone. 



blueberryjam said:


> Hi *Penny*, how about a magic ring? YG with grey MOP? It'll go with your Rolex and YG pieces.



*Penny*+2 on this!


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> Thanks R!



You're most welcome P. Here is some inspiration - Rose Gold with White Gold but you get the idea. You can even use a Perle d'Or bracelet as a buffer 
[Pic belongs to a fellow TPFer]


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> You're most welcome P. Here is some inspiration - Rose Gold with White Gold but you get the idea. You can even use a Perle d'Or bracelet as a buffer
> [Pic belongs to a fellow TPFer]




Very pretty!!


----------



## Metrowestmama

HADASSA said:


> You're most welcome P. Here is some inspiration - Rose Gold with White Gold but you get the idea. You can even use a Perle d'Or bracelet as a buffer
> [Pic belongs to a fellow TPFer]



Ooh. Yes. WG perlee signature with a rose gold perle d'or to mix and match or wear stacked with your YG perlee signature bracelet!


----------



## HADASSA

Metrowestmama said:


> Ooh. Yes. WG perlee signature with a rose gold perle d'or to mix and match or wear stacked with your YG perlee signature bracelet!



You read my mind


----------



## HeidiDavis

HADASSA said:


> You're most welcome P. Here is some inspiration - Rose Gold with White Gold but you get the idea. You can even use a Perle d'Or bracelet as a buffer
> [Pic belongs to a fellow TPFer]


 


Your skin tone is so beautiful!  It seems you can wear any and all metals!


I am pale, pink, and freckly.    Rose gold blends right in, white gold looks very cold and flat on me, and yellow gold looks okay but not fabulous.  It's such a bummer!


----------



## HADASSA

HeidiDavis said:


> Your skin tone is so beautiful!  It seems you can wear any and all metals!
> 
> 
> I am pale, pink, and freckly.    Rose gold blends right in, white gold looks very cold and flat on me, and yellow gold looks okay but not fabulous.  It's such a bummer!



Can't take credit for that pic  This is my skin tone. Pink gold LOVE with YG VA bracelet.


----------



## Valentinegirl

How long did VCA give you to exchange -- wasn't it 3 months?  Now it's 30 days?


----------



## HeidiDavis

HADASSA said:


> Can't take credit for that pic  This is my skin tone. Pink gold LOVE with YG VA bracelet.


 


Sorry, Hadassa! I should have read your post more carefully....I see that you said that the pic was from another tpf member.


That said, your own skin tone is just as pretty as the one in the pic! I am so jealous!  It looks like you can wear any metals too!  The yellow and rose gold especially bring out the beautiful warmth in your coloring! I would give anything for my skin to not just be one big freckle! Lol.


----------



## HADASSA

HeidiDavis said:


> Sorry, Hadassa! I should have read your post more carefully....I see that you said that the pic was from another tpf member.
> 
> 
> That said, your own skin tone is just as pretty as the one in the pic! I am so jealous!  It looks like you can wear any metals too!  The yellow and rose gold especially bring out the beautiful warmth in your coloring! I would give anything for my skin to not just be one big freckle! Lol.



Not a problem Heidi but now I can graciously accept your compliment 

I think you would have to look for the Rose Gold that might not be too pink. Cartier RG is lovely


----------



## PennyD2911

Metrowestmama said:


> Ooh. Yes. WG perlee signature with a rose gold perle d'or to mix and match or wear stacked with your YG perlee signature bracelet!




Oohhhh that sounds really pretty!


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Can't take credit for that pic  This is my skin tone. Pink gold LOVE with YG VA bracelet.




R, that VA bracelet [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
How do you keep your LOVE bracelet from getting scratches?
Mine has so many light scratches. [emoji20]


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> R, that VA bracelet [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> How do you keep your LOVE bracelet from getting scratches?
> Mine has so many light scratches. [emoji20]



I wear on my left arm and I am right-handed  It also fits more like a cuff than a bangle.

My LOVE does have light scratches but I don't fuss about it - it's all part of the wearing process. I've been wearing mine 24/7 for 1-1/2 years now and it's still very shiny. You can always do a "quick polish" at a Cartier boutique if the scratches bother you.


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> I wear on my left arm and I am right-handed  My LOVE does have light scratches but I don't fuss about it - it's all part of the wearing process. I've been wearing mine 24/7 for 1-1/2 years now and it's still very shiny. You can always do a "quick polish" at a Cartier boutique.




I've had mine for a year and a half also and I haven't taken it off. 
I also wear on my left arm but mine has so many scratches. 
I guess working in the office I get more scratches on it than I realize.  As you remember I'm sure, Cartier is like VCA closest one for me is 6 hours.  I've meant to have my jeweler polish it but I just don't want to take it off. [emoji4]


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> I've had mine for a year and a half also and I haven't taken it off.
> I also wear on my left arm but mine has so many scratches.
> I guess working in the office I get more scratches on it than I realize.  As you remember I'm sure, Cartier is like VCA closest one for me is 6 hours.  I've meant to have my jeweler polish it but I just don't want to take it off. [emoji4]



My Cartier SA gave me a cleaning kit and said that should take care of fine scratches but haven't tried it as yet. Will let you know how it works when I do


----------



## PennyD2911

PennyD2911 said:


> I've had mine for a year and a half also and I haven't taken it off.
> I also wear on my left arm but mine has so many scratches.
> I guess working in the office I get more scratches on it than I realize.  As you remember I'm sure, Cartier is like VCA closest one for me is 6 hours.  I've meant to have my jeweler polish it but I just don't want to take it off. [emoji4]




My SA sent me the kit with cleaner, small brush, and polishing cloth but it does nothing for scratches???
Back to VCA [emoji4] before we get in trouble. [emoji1]


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> My SA sent me the kit with cleaner, small brush, and polishing cloth but it does nothing for scratches???
> Back to VCA [emoji4] before we get in trouble. [emoji1]



Quick polish next time you're in a Cartier with the machine. Do you have that problem with your Perlee Signature? I guess the beading might protect it somewhat


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Quick polish next time you're in a Cartier with the machine. Do you have that problem with your Perlee Signature? I guess the beading might protect it somewhat




I only wear my perlee signature occasionally so I don't see any scratches. My LOVE is like a body part. LOL


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> I only wear my perlee signature occasionally so I don't see any scratches. My LOVE is like a body part. LOL



Then you should really consider the Perlee Signature WG with the Rose Gold Perle d'Or as a buffer, as suggested by Metrowestmama 

That would be a stack.


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Then you should really consider the Perlee Signature WG with the Rose Gold Perle d'Or as a buffer, as suggested by Metrowestmama
> 
> That would be a stack.




Yes, that suggestion was from both of you [emoji4] thank you!


----------



## sjunky13

Penny, you need a 5 motif bracelet! or a ring? Frivole ring? 
I like Perlee, but only with diamonds!


----------



## PennyD2911

sjunky13 said:


> Penny, you need a 5 motif bracelet! or a ring? Frivole ring?
> I like Perlee, but only with diamonds!




I've bought and returned 3 different 5 motif VA bracelets. 
I prefer bracelets like the Perlee Signature or Cartier LOVE.


----------



## Bethc

I a question... I finally made it back to work today and I'm wearing my new WG/onyx necklace.  

The only person in my office who would know it's VCA is my VP, who's into Hermes, jewelry, etc.  She immediatly commented on how much she liked it, but she would want it in gold.  

Most of my VCA is WG because that's my preference, but she thought it was silver and was surprised when I told her that it was even a few hundred $s cheaper in YG.   

Has anyone else had this happen and did it bother you?


----------



## sbelle

Bethc said:


> I a question... I finally made it back to work today and I'm wearing my new WG/onyx necklace.
> 
> The only person in my office who would know it's VCA is my VP, who's into Hermes, jewelry, etc.  She immediatly commented on how much she liked it, but she would want it in gold.
> 
> Most of my VCA is WG because that's my preference, but she thought it was silver and was surprised when I told her that it was even a few hundred $s cheaper in YG.
> 
> Has anyone else had this happen and did it bother you?



I am wearing mine today too!

I have always assumed that when I wear white gold that some people think it is silver because there is so much silver out there.  There have been some designers like Gurhan who have introduced a lower priced line with silver so it seems like silver is everywhere.

I decided -- for me-- that I love the look and I'm ok.  And anyone who really knows me , knows it is gold.


----------



## leechiyong

Bethc said:


> I a question... I finally made it back to work today and I'm wearing my new WG/onyx necklace.
> 
> The only person in my office who would know it's VCA is my VP, who's into Hermes, jewelry, etc.  She immediatly commented on how much she liked it, but she would want it in gold.
> 
> Most of my VCA is WG because that's my preference, but she thought it was silver and was surprised when I told her that it was even a few hundred $s cheaper in YG.
> 
> Has anyone else had this happen and did it bother you?



It doesn't bother me.  I love my jewelry and think it makes me less of a target if people think it's cheaper.


----------



## Longchamp

sbelle said:


> I am wearing mine today too!
> 
> I have always assumed that when I wear white gold that some people think it is silver because there is so much silver out there.  There have been some designers like Gurhan who have introduced a lower priced line with silver so it seems like silver is everywhere.
> 
> I decided -- for me-- that I love the look and I'm ok.  And anyone who really knows me , knows it is gold.



I would know you're wearing only WG!!  
That necklace is very sbelle..La belle.


----------



## Bethc

sbelle said:


> I am wearing mine today too!
> 
> I have always assumed that when I wear white gold that some people think it is silver because there is so much silver out there.  There have been some designers like Gurhan who have introduced a lower priced line with silver so it seems like silver is everywhere.
> 
> I decided -- for me-- that I love the look and I'm ok.  And anyone who really knows me , knows it is gold.


 


leechiyong said:


> It doesn't bother me.  I love my jewelry and think it makes me less of a target if people think it's cheaper.


 


Longchamp said:


> I would know you're wearing only WG!!
> That necklace is very sbelle..La belle.


 
Thanks, it just threw me for a minute, I don't usually care either.


----------



## Bethc

Here's a quick pic from my first day back at work, I just happy to be out of my house!


----------



## Longchamp

Bethc said:


> Thanks, it just threw me for a minute, I don't usually care either.



It's a gorgeous necklace, nice addition to your collection. Congrats.


----------



## sbelle

Bethc said:


> Here's a quick pic from my first day back at work, I just happy to be out of my house!
> 
> View attachment 3267493




It looks fab!  You rock it!






leechiyong said:


> think it makes me less of a target if people think it's cheaper.




I have thought this same thing !


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> I would know you're wearing only WG!!
> .




  Exactly!!


----------



## Bethc

sbelle said:


> It looks fab!  You rock it!


 
Aww, thank you!  I'm really loving it!  I'm so glad you got one too!


----------



## chaneljewel

I think it's beautiful!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Bethc said:


> Here's a quick pic from my first day back at work, I just happy to be out of my house!
> 
> View attachment 3267493




Love the way you styled it! Very cool [emoji1]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Hi ladies, an SA told me that last September (2014 I think he means) there was a limited edition pink porcelain vintage Alhambra bracelet ( not the holiday pendant.) Does anyone have this or have a picture that you can share? I am really curious as I've never seen or heard of this before?


----------



## Bethc

Natalie j said:


> Hi ladies, an SA told me that last September (2014 I think he means) there was a limited edition pink porcelain vintage Alhambra bracelet ( not the holiday pendant.) Does anyone have this or have a picture that you can share? I am really curious as I've never seen or heard of this before?




I've not heard of it either?  At one point they had said that the porcelain was too fragile for rings or bracelets, where it could get banged.  If they did release it, I don't think it was in the U.S.


----------



## Bethc

Natalie j said:


> Love the way you styled it! Very cool [emoji1]




Thank you[emoji120]&#127995;


----------



## Junkenpo

If VCA did do a premium sterling silver line, I wonder what that would look like. I can't imagine they'd include the Alhambra in that....


----------



## sjunky13

Bethc said:


> I a question... I finally made it back to work today and I'm wearing my new WG/onyx necklace.
> 
> The only person in my office who would know it's VCA is my VP, who's into Hermes, jewelry, etc.  She immediatly commented on how much she liked it, but she would want it in gold.
> 
> Most of my VCA is WG because that's my preference, but she thought it was silver and was surprised when I told her that it was even a few hundred $s cheaper in YG.
> 
> Has anyone else had this happen and did it bother you?




Aww, don't let it bother you. PPL ask of my MOP pieces are Ipollita  and my Frivole are Kate Spade! I have even been asked if they were made of teeth! wtf? LOL.


Jewelry is so personal and no one really knows the value of it, except  us. Which is why I love it. Say I am carrying an Hermes Birkin or Chanel flap. Those are easily recognized as status items .

Most ppl will not  know the value of VCA Alhambra pieces , some think they are costume. If you love it , that is all that matters.


----------



## sjunky13

PennyD2911 said:


> I've bought and returned 3 different 5 motif VA bracelets.
> I prefer bracelets like the Perlee Signature or Cartier LOVE.



Do you have to use your credit on VCA? Or can you get other jewelry or items in NM?


----------



## sjunky13

Bethc said:


> Here's a quick pic from my first day back at work, I just happy to be out of my house!
> 
> View attachment 3267493



I love it all.
xoxox


----------



## leechiyong

Junkenpo said:


> If VCA did do a premium sterling silver line, I wonder what that would look like. I can't imagine they'd include the Alhambra in that....



Interesting thought.  I just wouldn't want them forego making it in gold.  Silver is too high-maintenance.


----------



## ju_221

Can you please help? i have purchased these beautiful earrings recently through a seller on ebay. I have several other VCA pieces but this was my first ebay purchase. It's quiet stunning in real life and feels very substantial so I felt good about it. But more and more I look at it..it looks little different from the earrings i've tried on at the boutique in real life. Especially the diamond count and the back design.

Possibly this was the "older" vintage model? These have all the proper markings and the serial numbers but I just can't tell. Can you please help me check it out? I'm going straight to VCA boutique tomorrow as well but I'm loosing my sleep over this! I want to love this SO much bc it's quiet beautiful but maybe too good to be true?!  I swear...never buying VCA on ebay again. This is too stressful!! Please help~~~


----------



## PennyD2911

sjunky13 said:


> Do you have to use your credit on VCA? Or can you get other jewelry or items in NM?




I'm not sure I haven't considered anything else.


----------



## kimber418

Bethc said:


> Here's a quick pic from my first day back at work, I just happy to be out of my house!
> 
> View attachment 3267493


Beth, Your Magic Vintage Alhambra in Onyx is beautiful on you.   I love it .   Glad you are 
feeling better also!


----------



## kimber418

ju_221 said:


> Can you please help? i have purchased these beautiful earrings recently through a seller on ebay. I have several other VCA pieces but this was my first ebay purchase. It's quiet stunning in real life and feels very substantial so I felt good about it. But more and more I look at it..it looks little different from the earrings i've tried on at the boutique in real life. Especially the diamond count and the back design.
> 
> Possibly this was the "older" vintage model? These have all the proper markings and the serial numbers but I just can't tell. Can you please help me check it out? I'm going straight to VCA boutique tomorrow as well but I'm loosing my sleep over this! I want to love this SO much bc it's quiet beautiful but maybe too good to be true?!  I swear...never buying VCA on ebay again. This is too stressful!! Please help~~~


ju_221,
I have these earrings.  Mine are in our safe right now and I cannot get them out right now.  I will check them out tomorrow and compare with yours!  The diamond count looks right to me from what I remember.


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> I'm not sure I haven't considered anything else.



P if there is no VCA that you like right now, then you can always get other things, not just jewellery. Read this article where the internet is causing brand fatigue for handbags. Maybe it can be applied to jewellery as well as RTW. Some Fashion houses are adjusting to suit, so now as you see it in a show, the items are available for immediate purchase.

We feast our eyes so much on our fellow TPFers acquisitions and are so happy for them, that we don't NEED it ourselves. Just take your time with your next piece, and choose something that you will really love - like your B35 with GHW  All your VCA acquistions so far have been well curated. Wear them and enjoy them  Life's just too short.


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> P if there is no VCA that you like right now, then you can always get other things, not just jewellery. Read this article where the internet is causing brand fatigue for handbags. Maybe it can be applied to jewellery as well as RTW. Some Fashion houses are adjusting to suit, so now as you see it in a show, the items are available for immediate purchase.
> 
> We feast our eyes so much on our fellow TPFers acquisitions and are so happy for them, that we don't NEED it ourselves. Just take your time with your next piece, and choose something that you will really love - like your B35 with GHW  All your VCA acquistions so far have been well curated. Wear them and enjoy them  Life's just too short.




Thanks R, very good advice!
True, being able to share in the excitement and good fortune when another tPFer acquires a VCA piece causes me to be less obsessive about the brand.  The same with Hermes and Chanel. 

I told our SA I would chat with him about the exchange later. Wasn't feeling well today and swamped in the office!

There just isn't that one VCA piece I'm stalking right now. [emoji4]
Well, except the Perlee Diamond Clover Bracelet. [emoji1]
Not happening!![emoji1]


----------



## CATEYES

ju_221 said:


> Can you please help? i have purchased these beautiful earrings recently through a seller on ebay. I have several other VCA pieces but this was my first ebay purchase. It's quiet stunning in real life and feels very substantial so I felt good about it. But more and more I look at it..it looks little different from the earrings i've tried on at the boutique in real life. Especially the diamond count and the back design.
> 
> Possibly this was the "older" vintage model? These have all the proper markings and the serial numbers but I just can't tell. Can you please help me check it out? I'm going straight to VCA boutique tomorrow as well but I'm loosing my sleep over this! I want to love this SO much bc it's quiet beautiful but maybe too good to be true?!  I swear...never buying VCA on ebay again. This is too stressful!! Please help~~~



I just took mine out to compare to yours and there are several differences, but mine are only a few months old so that may be why different. Did the seller say why the piece where the ear "stem" feeds through the hole to close, looks like it is damaged? Like it was "bit" but most likely has marks in the gold from some type of tool.... I have to agree with you, I don't buy anything from eBay for fear of being fake but several ladies do here and it ends up being real.


----------



## ju_221

kimber418 said:


> ju_221,
> I have these earrings.  Mine are in our safe right now and I cannot get them out right now.  I will check them out tomorrow and compare with yours!  The diamond count looks right to me from what I remember.


you are amazing! Thank you~~can't wait!


----------



## ju_221

CATEYES said:


> I just took mine out to compare to yours and there are several differences, but mine are only a few months old so that may be why different. Did the seller say why the piece where the ear "stem" feeds through the hole to close, looks like it is damaged? Like it was "bit" but most likely has marks in the gold from some type of tool.... I have to agree with you, I don't buy anything from eBay for fear of being fake but several ladies do here and it ends up being real.


Thank you for letting me know! what are the differences from your new pair? just curious. The damaging looks like some sort of embossing mark. They both have the same exact denting marks on each ends. I just thought that was a normal design so didn't ask the seller. I really hope this is the real deal. I really love it so much. Yeah..never again doing this on ebay..I'm aging by the minute stressing over this..


----------



## CATEYES

ju_221 said:


> Thank you for letting me know! what are the differences from your new pair? just curious. The damaging looks like some sort of embossing mark. They both have the same exact denting marks on each ends. I just thought that was a normal design so didn't ask the seller. I really hope this is the real deal. I really love it so much. Yeah..never again doing this on ebay..I'm aging by the minute stressing over this..



The back side "basket" I believe it's called where the diamonds can be seen from the back is a little different. The part that has the "stem" has twisted gold encircled around it and mine is plane, no twist. The engraved letters and #'s on the ear piece (left), mine doesn't have. The engraved VCA on the right has different letters but that's understandable as yours are vintage. 

I'm certain more ladies here will chime in tomorrow as many have vintage (in age) VCA ear clips and can provide more insight as mine are new. I don't want to make you alarmed as this may be perfectly normal for vintage pair. Don't lose sleep over it! &#128523;&#128564;&#128164;


----------



## Pourquoipas2

No, I wouldn't mind it is better to keep a moderate profile in my job and that's not easy if you love VCA and H.


----------



## Pourquoipas2

HADASSA said:


> P if there is no VCA that you like right now, then you can always get other things, not just jewellery. Read this article where the internet is causing brand fatigue for handbags. Maybe it can be applied to jewellery as well as RTW. Some Fashion houses are adjusting to suit, so now as you see it in a show, the items are available for immediate purchase.
> 
> We feast our eyes so much on our fellow TPFers acquisitions and are so happy for them, that we don't NEED it ourselves. Just take your time with your next piece, and choose something that you will really love - like your B35 with GHW  All your VCA acquistions so far have been well curated. Wear them and enjoy them  Life's just too short.




Interesting H. do you think there will be a time of brand fatigue coming up ? I'm not convinced this will apply to Jewellery as a brand stands for a specific design and most non branded everyday Jewellery is often rather plain or less classical than brands.
I might see myself asking my local jeweler to transform some of my stuff but I think his and my creative instincts will never come up with new classics as Alhambra or the Love bracelet.


----------



## Pourquoipas2

They look fine, vintage. Stress is positive, don't worry


----------



## HADASSA

Gellingh said:


> Interesting H. do you think there will be a time of brand fatigue coming up ? I'm not convinced this will apply to Jewellery as a brand stands for a specific design and most non branded everyday Jewellery is often rather plain or less classical than brands.
> I might see myself asking my local jeweler to transform some of my stuff but I think his and my creative instincts will never come up with new classics as Alhambra or the Love bracelet.



Here is the article I read :

http://wwd.com/fashion-news/accessories-2/coach-michael-kors-market-challenge-10334536/

It is about bags but I think a lot of factors would drive this "fatigue" spoken of as well. In a changing world, with a downturn in the global economy, people would tend to be a bit a more cautious about how and what they buy.

I am by no means an expert, so please feel free to disagree with what I have said but I hope this will make for healthy discussion.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ju_221 said:


> Can you please help? i have purchased these beautiful earrings recently through a seller on ebay. I have several other VCA pieces but this was my first ebay purchase. It's quiet stunning in real life and feels very substantial so I felt good about it. But more and more I look at it..it looks little different from the earrings i've tried on at the boutique in real life. Especially the diamond count and the back design.
> 
> Possibly this was the "older" vintage model? These have all the proper markings and the serial numbers but I just can't tell. Can you please help me check it out? I'm going straight to VCA boutique tomorrow as well but I'm loosing my sleep over this! I want to love this SO much bc it's quiet beautiful but maybe too good to be true?!  I swear...never buying VCA on ebay again. This is too stressful!! Please help~~~



I pulled my pair out the safe to compare. I believe that yours are just more vintage than what many of us are used to seeing.  
Your pair has the ball at the top of the clip which is an older design.  The disk part that typically holds the post on yours has the rope design (older style) but is flipped upside down...different from mine.  Also, on the omega clip mine has a thin strip of white gold across it where yours is all yg.  The holes on the back appear consistent with other vintage earrings..the newer design has the "honeycomb" pattern.
The only parts that concern me somewhat are the markings...where the VCA and the serial numbers are engraved, etc.  The jewelers mark located at the top of the clip in in a weird position and appears sort of sloppy.  That said, VCA has "tweeked" this earring many times over the years....  I think yours are authentic but you should still send them in and have the diamonds checked for secure settings, etc.  You can ship them directly to VCA (insured) and the cost is minimal.  VCA will also add posts if you would like to have them.  If your ears are pierced I highly recommend doing this.  They simply screw in.


----------



## ju_221

Thank you!!! Just dropped them off at the 5ave location and they are indeed authentic. Just super vintage  they took it so that I can get polishing and back post added on. Loved their 5ave location. They r huge! So used to my Manhasset location but everyone was so helpful and sweet. Thank you for all your help! I've aged 5 years worrying.. Lol..


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> Thanks R, very good advice!
> True, being able to share in the excitement and good fortune when another tPFer acquires a VCA piece causes me to be less obsessive about the brand.  The same with Hermes and Chanel.
> 
> I told our SA I would chat with him about the exchange later. Wasn't feeling well today and swamped in the office!
> 
> There just isn't that one VCA piece I'm stalking right now. [emoji4]
> Well, except the Perlee Diamond Clover Bracelet. [emoji1]
> Not happening!![emoji1]



Hope you feel better soon 

Make sure that the Perlee Diamond Clover Bracelet is not just the thrill of the chase


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Hope you feel better soon
> 
> Make sure that the Perlee Diamond Clover Bracelet is not just the thrill of the chase




I won't ever purchase it.  I know the piece is labor intensive and I appreciate that, but I don't see myself spending that much on it. 
I've also read posts here where others were underwhelmed when viewing it.


----------



## Pourquoipas2

HADASSA said:


> Here is the article I read :
> 
> 
> 
> http://wwd.com/fashion-news/accessories-2/coach-michael-kors-market-challenge-10334536/
> 
> 
> 
> It is about bags but I think a lot of factors would drive this "fatigue" spoken of as well. In a changing world, with a downturn in the global economy, people would tend to be a bit a more cautious about how and what they buy.
> 
> 
> 
> I am by no means an expert, so please feel free to disagree with what I have said but I hope this will make for healthy discussion.




I don't disagree and I don't know where we're heading. Very interesting to read about the business part of it all. Especially the part of being fed up of a certain design because it's overly presence on the web before you even own it. It's a bit like feeling you wouldn't need to travel because you saw a certain country in a TV documentary. It's spoiling your pleasure slightly to be informed but helps you to chose in so many ways. And you'll crave to see and feel the real thing once you think you love it. Probably people will either chose more critically and/or turn to Primark and Zara for shopping binges.
VCA is expensive for the material value you buy but the sight and feel of their pieces makes me happy longer than high fashion bag accessories or owning the latest color or style of bag. I basically buy stuff I loved 30 years ago but couldn't afford and I'm really pleased that this stuff still pleases so many young girls.


----------



## Gina123

Bethc said:


> I've not heard of it either?  At one point they had said that the porcelain was too fragile for rings or bracelets, where it could get banged.  If they did release it, I don't think it was in the U.S.




They released the white porcelain pendent in Paris vendome.


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> I won't ever purchase it.  I know the piece is labor intensive and I appreciate that, but I don't see myself spending that much on it.
> I've also read posts here where others were underwhelmed when viewing it.



P, to be honest, I found the Perlee Diamond Clover too ornate for my minimalist style. I also do not like the way the clovers "sit" on the surface. That is why I prefer the smooth, clean lines of the Perlee Signature. 

I know many ladies on here absolutely adore theirs but this is just MY personal opinion.


----------



## Gina123

Gellingh said:


> I don't disagree and I don't know where we're heading. Very interesting to read about the business part of it all. Especially the part of being fed up of a certain design because it's overly presence on the web before you even own it. It's a bit like feeling you wouldn't need to travel because you saw a certain country in a TV documentary. It's spoiling your pleasure slightly to be informed but helps you to chose in so many ways. And you'll crave to see and feel the real thing once you think you love it. Probably people will either chose more critically and/or turn to Primark and Zara for shopping binges.
> VCA is expensive for the material value you buy but the sight and feel of their pieces makes me happy longer than high fashion bag accessories or owning the latest color or style of bag. I basically buy stuff I loved 30 years ago but couldn't afford and I'm really pleased that this stuff still pleases so many young girls.




I agree with you Gellingh. 
To me, VCA is like a collection of fine art. It makes me happy that I own few pieces and I continue to admire their collection. I now choose carefully what I want in my collection vs. just accumulating things. lol, I like to view myself as  a collector now and if you look at their pieces, they hold value, say 10 years from now. Same holds true for certain items from Hermes. 
I'm with you regarding I can now buy the things I admired xx years ago. [emoji6]


----------



## HADASSA

Gellingh said:


> I don't disagree and I don't know where we're heading. Very interesting to read about the business part of it all. Especially the part of being fed up of a certain design because it's overly presence on the web before you even own it. It's a bit like feeling you wouldn't need to travel because you saw a certain country in a TV documentary. It's spoiling your pleasure slightly to be informed but helps you to chose in so many ways. And you'll crave to see and feel the real thing once you think you love it. Probably people will either chose more critically and/or turn to Primark and Zara for shopping binges.
> VCA is expensive for the material value you buy but the sight and feel of their pieces makes me happy longer than high fashion bag accessories or owning the latest color or style of bag. I basically buy stuff I loved 30 years ago but couldn't afford and I'm really pleased that this stuff still pleases so many young girls.


 

I totally agree with your sense of reasoning. I did go through a phase of wanting the bags in every colour/hardware but, as I mentioned to PennyD2911, most of the time I believe it was the thrill of the chase.

I have also pared down considerably, which drives how selective I am in purchasing now. Lifestyle dictates my choices and the ease with which something can be worn.


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> I totally agree with your sense of reasoning. I did go through a phase of wanting the bags in every colour/hardware but, as I mentioned to PennyD2911, most of the time I believe it was the thrill of the chase.
> 
> 
> 
> I have also pared down considerably, which drives how selective I am in purchasing now. Lifestyle dictates my choices and the ease with which something can be worn.




I completely agree about the thrill of the chase! 
It was that way with me in my early days of Hermes and Chanel.   Now with VCA and Cartier I know what will and will not work for me.  I love the VCA pieces posted on this thread but I don't find myself stalking any of them. [emoji1]
I have found which pieces work for me and which ones don't and that's a good place to be. 
Which btw I decided to use my VCA credit on another Magic Pendant. [emoji4]


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> I completely agree about the thrill of the chase!
> It was that way with me in my early days of Hermes and Chanel.   Now with VCA and Cartier I know what will and will not work for me.  I love the VCA pieces posted on this thread but I don't find myself stalking any of them. [emoji1]
> I have found which pieces work for me and which ones don't and that's a good place to be.
> Which btw I decided to use my VCA credit on another Magic Pendant. [emoji4]



Good for you  Which one are you getting? M says I am too short for the MLP to work for me


----------



## EmileH

Hi everyone. I'm new to VCA but after spending the past two years working through my wish lists of other long term investment pieces- Hermes bags and scarves and Chanel jackets- I'm moving on to fine jewelry. I am almost finished with my Cartier pieces and hope to start on VCA later in the year. So I'll be following your thread and maybe asking stupid questions to educate myself. I hope you don't mind.


----------



## Pourquoipas2

So nice and works well with your Sprouse shawl!


----------



## Pourquoipas2

HADASSA said:


> P, to be honest, I found the Perlee Diamond Clover too ornate for my minimalist style. I also do not like the way the clovers "sit" on the surface. That is why I prefer the smooth, clean lines of the Perlee Signature.
> 
> 
> 
> I know many ladies on here absolutely adore theirs but this is just MY personal opinion.




The Perlee clover has a strong middle eastern look, splendid but very present. I went for the Pavé Perlée ring , it's super sparkly but elegant and quite minimalist.


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Gina123 said:


> I agree with you Gellingh.
> To me, VCA is like a collection of fine art. It makes me happy that I own few pieces and I continue to admire their collection. I now choose carefully what I want in my collection vs. just accumulating things. lol, I like to view myself as  a collector now and if you look at their pieces, they hold value, say 10 years from now. Same holds true for certain items from Hermes.
> I'm with you regarding I can now buy the things I admired xx years ago. [emoji6]




Yes! Always a good excuse that it holds value))


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new to VCA but after spending the past two years working through my wish lists of other long term investment pieces- Hermes bags and scarves and Chanel jackets- I'm moving on to fine jewelry. I am almost finished with my Cartier pieces and hope to start on VCA later in the year. So I'll be following your thread and maybe asking stupid questions to educate myself. I hope you don't mind.




Hey, I think I did about the same as you read a lot from you on Chanel an SC bags, same interests I guess (same job I read) , but I never stepped in so politely, sorry to all I might have offended and welcome fan of VCA.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> P, to be honest, I found the Perlee Diamond Clover too ornate for my minimalist style. I also do not like the way the clovers "sit" on the surface. That is why I prefer the smooth, clean lines of the Perlee Signature.
> 
> I know many ladies on here absolutely adore theirs but this is just MY personal opinion.



I like the way you think. Since I already have the signature perlee and the diamond version is so expensive I really need to adopt your way of thinking.


----------



## EmileH

Gellingh said:


> Hey, I think I did about the same as you read a lot from you on Chanel an SC bags, same interests I guess (same job I read) , but I never stepped in so politely, sorry to all I might have offended and welcome fan of VCA.




Heehee. Thanks. We do share the same interests! It felt funny lurking and looking at others jewelry without saying hello. Hoping to join the party soon but in the meantime I'll sit back and learn a bit.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> I like the way you think. Since I already have the signature perlee and the diamond version is so expensive I really need to adopt your way of thinking.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Heehee. Thanks. We do share the same interests! It felt funny lurking and looking at others jewelry without saying hello. Hoping to join the party soon but in the meantime I'll sit back and learn a bit.



Watch out pocketbook pup.  This slope is a lot more slippery than the orange one....&#128536;


----------



## EmileH

texasgirliegirl said:


> Watch out pocketbook pup.  This slope is a lot more slippery than the orange one....[emoji8]




It can't be!!!  But thanks for the warning. I have one piece left to complete my Cartier trinity set and then I'm moving on to VCA.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It can't be!!!  But thanks for the warning. I have one piece left to complete my Cartier trinity set and then I'm moving on to VCA.



Oh yes. Seriously. 
Much more expensive, accessible and highly addictive. 
The stories I could share....&#128522;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It can't be!!!  But thanks for the warning. I have one piece left to complete my Cartier trinity set and then I'm moving on to VCA.



What piece (s) are you interested in?


----------



## EmileH

texasgirliegirl said:


> What piece (s) are you interested in?




I like the Alhambra design in both mop and onyx with yellow gold. I think I'm leaning toward the 10 station necklace because it can be dressed up or down. One of each color. Mop earrings and perhaps gold clovers to go with the onyx. I tend to favor longer necklaces so I considered the 20 station but I'm not sure that can be dressed up or down as well as the 10 station. Please someone correct me if I'm wrong. As you can see I have been heavily influenced by myh's style. I also like the lapis one station pendant. And I'm liking the look of the longer pendants that I see here. But I'm just starting my research. I'm open to advice. This is a 2016-2017 project.


----------



## EmileH

texasgirliegirl said:


> Oh yes. Seriously.
> 
> Much more expensive, accessible and highly addictive.
> 
> The stories I could share....[emoji4]




In the last two years I bought three Kellys, two birkins, 100 scarves and shawls, sterling silver and costume jewelry pieces at Hermes. [emoji15] Can it be worse than that? [emoji33]


----------



## Metrowestmama

Quick question/feedback. I know there is a faction here that don't love the value of the diamond clover perlee bracelet. Would that sentiment apply to the earrings too? 

My SA is pushing me (in a nice way) to the diamond perlee clover hoop earrings. But wondering if I should be going that route or the more straightforward vintage diamond Alhambra, or the sweet diamond. I'm looking for earrings to match my vintage Alhambra single and 10/20 pieces. She thought the hoops were the way to go but thought I would ask you all, if you're willing, to give me some feedback on your thoughts.


----------



## Metrowestmama

Natalie j said:


> Thank you. The thin diamond bangle was actually my mother's so I'm not sure where she bought it. Must be over 10 years old now. [emoji1]
> 
> ITiffanys and De beers have very similar thin diamond bangles but I'm sure you can probably find one at a fraction of the price from a decent non branded jeweller.



Thank you! I can only find traditional line bracelets and have wanted a more bangle version that wasn't pave. Maybe I'll show the pic of yours, if okay, to my local jeweler to see. But it is on the bottom of my list for now. Too many VCA goodies in front of the line! LOL


----------



## Sparkledolll

Pocketbook Pup said:


> In the last two years I bought three Kellys, two birkins, 100 scarves and shawls, sterling silver and costume jewelry pieces at Hermes. [emoji15] Can it be worse than that? [emoji33]




Lol yes! [emoji6][emoji6] I'm the opposite, I started on VCA 2 years ago and now I'm working on my H. Happy shopping!


----------



## purseinsanity

Pocketbook Pup said:


> In the last two years I bought three Kellys, two birkins, 100 scarves and shawls, sterling silver and costume jewelry pieces at Hermes. [emoji15] Can it be worse than that? [emoji33]



Yes, it can be!  You're actually pretty good since it was over two years!


----------



## purseinsanity

sjunky13 said:


> Aww, don't let it bother you. PPL ask of my MOP pieces are Ipollita  and my Frivole are Kate Spade! I have even been asked if they were made of teeth! wtf? LOL.
> 
> 
> Jewelry is so personal and no one really knows the value of it, except  us. Which is why I love it. Say I am carrying an Hermes Birkin or Chanel flap. Those are easily recognized as status items .
> 
> Most ppl will not  know the value of VCA Alhambra pieces , some think they are costume. If you love it , that is all that matters.



Teeth???


----------



## purseinsanity

Bethc said:


> I a question... I finally made it back to work today and I'm wearing my new WG/onyx necklace.
> 
> The only person in my office who would know it's VCA is my VP, who's into Hermes, jewelry, etc.  She immediatly commented on how much she liked it, but she would want it in gold.
> 
> Most of my VCA is WG because that's my preference, but she thought it was silver and was surprised when I told her that it was even a few hundred $s cheaper in YG.
> 
> Has anyone else had this happen and did it bother you?



I've had people mistake things all the time...I wore my Mulberry Bayswater once and an aquaintance said she just got the "same one at Target!"...I wore my Malachite Magic Pendant at Christmas and the mayor of our city joked, "Isn't it too early for St. Patrick's Day?  Why are you wearing a clover necklace now??"...and people have bought imitation Loves online after seeing mine and wore them proudly and say they now have the same bracelet!  I find it a little cringeworthy but also humorous TBH.  I prefer people do NOT recognize high value items.  I find my jewelry to be a little token of satisfaction for myself.  I know how hard I had to work to buy it and am proud of my own accomplishment.  It actually bothers me more when someone asks if my husband bought me a new gift when he didn't!


----------



## purseinsanity

Bethc said:


> Here's a quick pic from my first day back at work, I just happy to be out of my house!
> 
> View attachment 3267493



Love it!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Metrowestmama said:


> Thank you! I can only find traditional line bracelets and have wanted a more bangle version that wasn't pave. Maybe I'll show the pic of yours, if okay, to my local jeweler to see. But it is on the bottom of my list for now. Too many VCA goodies in front of the line! LOL




Totally okay! I also have these thin diamond bangles which I had made that I wear a lot to layer with other pieces that you might like.[emoji1]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Pocketbook Pup said:


> In the last two years I bought three Kellys, two birkins, 100 scarves and shawls, sterling silver and costume jewelry pieces at Hermes. [emoji15] Can it be worse than that? [emoji33]



Yes. Especially when one piece can cost the same as an Hermes exotic. I remember a few years back when I was vacillating between a croc Kelly cut and a malachite 20 motif. 
Nearly the same price...I bought the malachite. 
You get hooked on vintage Alhambra and then move on to the diamond pieces. If you love earrings just go straight to the pave vintage earrings. They will go with everything. The large fleurettes are great. I initially dismissed them because my diamond studs are larger but I promise you that nothing sparkles like these do. A favorite here ( and mine) are the pave frivole earrings. Oh just you wait.... VCA jewelry is like crack. &#127808;
You are going to have so much fun&#128149;


----------



## purseinsanity

PennyD2911 said:


> Please share your ideas with me. &#9752;
> 
> In my November 2015 VCA purchases I bought the VA Onyx/YG Super Ear Clips. Knowing that I had already purchased and sold the large Frivole b/c no matter how hard I try I'm just not an earring kind of girl. [emoji4]
> 
> So I have returned the ear clips and have a $5500.00 credit and a $200.00 Incircle Gift Card.
> Please tell me what you would choose with $5700.00 in VCA dollars except of course earrings. [emoji3]



What about a Magic Pendant in Malachite or rosewood?


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Metrowestmama said:


> Quick question/feedback. I know there is a faction here that don't love the value of the diamond clover perlee bracelet. Would that sentiment apply to the earrings too?
> 
> 
> 
> My SA is pushing me (in a nice way) to the diamond perlee clover hoop earrings. But wondering if I should be going that route or the more straightforward vintage diamond Alhambra, or the sweet diamond. I'm looking for earrings to match my vintage Alhambra single and 10/20 pieces. She thought the hoops were the way to go but thought I would ask you all, if you're willing, to give me some feedback on your thoughts.




I looked for some VCA earrings to match in a similar way and picked sweet Alhambra and Socrates diamond. I'm happy but DH says it's lost money on minuscule things and that I should have gone for something big and elegant like my Cartier diamond hoops and not girlish especially for someone who's 50. But it's wearable and I don't like sore ears in the afternoon! As Perlee is lightweight it should work better than some Cartier hoops so why not. Maybe a little clover overkill if you pair it with 10/20?


----------



## Pourquoipas2

It could be and I personally hope I can shut down my wallet if I need to as I have been rather greedy for 20 years. There are more dangerous addictions anyway and at least it's a contribute to our weak economy


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Pocketbook Pup said:


> In the last two years I bought three Kellys, two birkins, 100 scarves and shawls, sterling silver and costume jewelry pieces at Hermes. [emoji15] Can it be worse than that? [emoji33]




The last was a quote to Pub, sorry quick fingers


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Gellingh said:


> The last was a quote to Pub, sorry quick fingers




Pup sorry!!


----------



## Pourquoipas2

purseinsanity said:


> i've had people mistake things all the time...i wore my mulberry bayswater once and an aquaintance said she just got the "same one at target!"...i wore my malachite magic pendant at christmas and the mayor of our city joked, "isn't it too early for st. Patrick's day?  Why are you wearing a clover necklace now??"...and people have bought imitation loves online after seeing mine and wore them proudly and say they now have the same bracelet!  I find it a little cringeworthy but also humorous tbh.  I prefer people do not recognize high value items.  I find my jewelry to be a little token of satisfaction for myself.  I know how hard i had to work to buy it and am proud of my own accomplishment.  It actually bothers me more when someone asks if my husband bought me a new gift when he didn't!




exactly!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Gellingh said:


> It could be and I personally hope I can shut down my wallet if I need to as I have been rather greedy for 20 years. There are more dangerous addictions anyway and at least it's a contribute to our weak economy




Lol.... I say that to everyone too. [emoji1]


----------



## EmileH

Gellingh said:


> Pup sorry!!




Heehee. Thanks for your support and the warnings everyone.


----------



## Metrowestmama

Natalie j said:


> Totally okay! I also have these thin diamond bangles which I had made that I wear a lot to layer with other pieces that you might like.[emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270758



You are so amazing to share this!! So excited! Thank you!


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> Totally okay! I also have these thin diamond bangles which I had made that I wear a lot to layer with other pieces that you might like.[emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270758



Natalie, you must have the best stacks ever


----------



## Sparkledolll

HADASSA said:


> Natalie, you must have the best stacks ever




Thank you! My mother collects jewelry but rarely wears them so I inherit a lot from her. [emoji1]


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! My mother collects jewelry but rarely wears them so I inherit a lot from her. [emoji1]



 My mum did that as well. I guess it was her way of investing


----------



## Cavalier Girl

purseinsanity said:


> I've had people mistake things all the time...I wore my Mulberry Bayswater once and an aquaintance said she just got the "same one at Target!"...I wore my Malachite Magic Pendant at Christmas and the mayor of our city joked, "Isn't it too early for St. Patrick's Day?  Why are you wearing a clover necklace now??"...and people have bought imitation Loves online after seeing mine and wore them proudly and say they now have the same bracelet!  I find it a little cringeworthy but also humorous TBH. * I prefer people do NOT recognize high value items.  I find my jewelry to be a little token of satisfaction for myself.*  I know how hard I had to work to buy it and am proud of my own accomplishment.  It actually bothers me more when someone asks if my husband bought me a new gift when he didn't!



My thoughts exactly!  And unless it's someone I know well, or I'm sure appreciates fine things, my answer is always the same when asked who makes something I'm wearing.  I tell them it was a gift and I don't know who made it.


----------



## PennyD2911

purseinsanity said:


> What about a Magic Pendant in Malachite or rosewood?




Since I have the onyx Magic Pendant I think I'm going with MOP this time. [emoji4]


----------



## lisawhit

PennyD2911 said:


> Since I have the onyx Magic Pendant I think I'm going with MOP this time. [emoji4]


Great choice, I love my MOP magic pendant...it was my 1st VCA purchase...every time I wear it...I get nothing but compliments...


----------



## PennyD2911

lisawhit said:


> Great choice, I love my MOP magic pendant...it was my 1st VCA purchase...every time I wear it...I get nothing but compliments...




I love my onyx pendant.  I had the MOP first, I sold it and then regretted it.  I thought I'd enjoy the onyx more but really they are very different looks even though they are the same pendant. 
So I've decided to purchase it again. &#128578;


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> My thoughts exactly!  And unless it's someone I know well, or I'm sure appreciates fine things, my answer is always the same when asked who makes something I'm wearing.  I tell them it was a gift and I don't know who made it.



You are such a smart cookie!


----------



## dialv

Cavalier Girl said:


> My thoughts exactly!  And unless it's someone I know well, or I'm sure appreciates fine things, my answer is always the same when asked who makes something I'm wearing.  I tell them it was a gift and I don't know who made it.




Thats a great answer!


----------



## hermes_fan

Ladies
After many years of collecting and growing my VCA collection I'm thinking of taking the baby step of branching out into white gold territory.  (All of my jewelry is YG as I'm fairly pale and blonde).  I was chuckling at the previous post regarding the thought that others think WG is silver.  Well it's kinda what I've always thought when looking at it.
I'm leaning towards getting the chalcedony pendant (baby steps!) and matching (because i'm matchy matchy Hermes clic clac in light blue palladium).
Has anyone had any regrets with the chalcedony?  I do wish they made it in magic size as I find I don't wear my single motif necklaces much anymore now that I have the 10s and 20s.
Any advice or encouragement would be welcome!
Thank you!


----------



## Metrowestmama

hermes_fan said:


> Ladies
> After many years of collecting and growing my VCA collection I'm thinking of taking the baby step of branching out into white gold territory.  (All of my jewelry is YG as I'm fairly pale and blonde).  I was chuckling at the previous post regarding the thought that others think WG is silver.  Well it's kinda what I've always thought when looking at it.
> I'm leaning towards getting the chalcedony pendant (baby steps!) and matching (because i'm matchy matchy Hermes clic clac in light blue palladium).
> Has anyone had any regrets with the chalcedony?  I do wish they made it in magic size as I find I don't wear my single motif necklaces much anymore now that I have the 10s and 20s.
> Any advice or encouragement would be welcome!
> Thank you!




I have the single and love it. I only wear WG so it was of my first purchases outside of the standard MOP.  It is a good size to layer with any other necklaces too, if you feel it is not substantial enough solo. It is such a pretty, light hue. This I find it works with many colors I wear and suits both winter and summer seasons.


----------



## Metrowestmama

Gellingh said:


> I looked for some VCA earrings to match in a similar way and picked sweet Alhambra and Socrates diamond. I'm happy but DH says it's lost money on minuscule things and that I should have gone for something big and elegant like my Cartier diamond hoops and not girlish especially for someone who's 50. But it's wearable and I don't like sore ears in the afternoon! As Perlee is lightweight it should work better than some Cartier hoops so why not. Maybe a little clover overkill if you pair it with 10/20?




Thanks for replying Gellingh! 

I had the opportunity to try various pieces a few days ago! I think the perlee clover hoops are going to be on the list as I like the subtle nod to the motifs so it ties in without being matchy. However, I also tried on the Cartier love single diamond hoops and loved them too. I may go with those and get a sweet diamond pendant to go with them.


----------



## CHL

I am planning to buy some pieces very soon and it seems that Canada prices are much cheaper than US prices. For example, frivole necklace is currently at $9900 USD but at $11500 CAD (which seems to be around $8350 USD under the current conversion rate) 
Are there any other charges on top of that price in CAD? like taxes? Or are there any tax refund available for travelers?  

I live in Washington state and Canada is pretty close to me. For that price difference, it may worth to visit there!


----------



## perleegirl

hermes_fan said:


> Ladies
> After many years of collecting and growing my VCA collection I'm thinking of taking the baby step of branching out into white gold territory.  (All of my jewelry is YG as I'm fairly pale and blonde).  I was chuckling at the previous post regarding the thought that others think WG is silver.  Well it's kinda what I've always thought when looking at it.
> I'm leaning towards getting the chalcedony pendant (baby steps!) and matching (because i'm matchy matchy Hermes clic clac in light blue palladium).
> Has anyone had any regrets with the chalcedony?  I do wish they made it in magic size as I find I don't wear my single motif necklaces much anymore now that I have the 10s and 20s.
> Any advice or encouragement would be welcome!
> Thank you!



I am also "fairly pale and blonde", but wear, for the most part, only WG jewelry. Funny, I guess I am suppose to wear Y/G better, but I am always told I look better in W/G. I so very badly wanted the Chalcedony 20 motif, but when I tried it on it just washed me out. It is probably my favorite VCA stone, but I had to come to terms, sadly, with the fact that I just can't wear it. However, I did find that I can pull of the magic 3 motif W/G earrings, so that is some consolation since it has chalcedony. keep in mind if you try on the pendant and you don't think it looks good, its probably not because its W/G, but probably because of your choice of stone. Now, with Chalcedony off my list, my new favorite is the W/G MOP 20 motif. It looks amazing on, and is so versatile! Surprisingly, even the SA's at VCA thought it looked better on me then the Y/G MOP. I am also on the waiting list for the 20 motif W/G turquoise. Currently, I only own VCA in the W/G Perlee clover, but do adore it.


----------



## PennyD2911

I know we discussed the Perlee Perles d'Or bracelet a good bit before it was released, but I haven't seen anyone post that they bought it.  Has anyone purchased this bracelet?
I'm considering it.  I already have a YG Perlee Signature bracelet.  My first impression of the Perlee PdO bracelet was for the price the Perlee Signature was a better buy.  Still I would like to hear opinions. [emoji4]


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> I know we discussed the Perlee Perles d'Or bracelet a good bit before it was released, but I haven't seen anyone post that they bought it.  Has anyone purchased this bracelet?
> I'm considering it.  I already have a YG Perlee Signature bracelet.  My first impression of the Perlee PdO bracelet was for the price the Perlee Signature was a better buy.  Still I would like to hear opinions. [emoji4]



P, TGG posted pics of her Perlee Signature with the Perle d'Or and Perlee Diamond Clover. You are going to love the Perle d'or with your Signature 

http://forum.purseblog.com/van-cleef-and-arpels/vca-bangle-information-933948-2.html


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> P, TGG posted pics of her Perlee Signature with the Perle d'Or and Perlee Diamond Clover. You are going to love the Perle d'or with your Signature
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/van-cleef-and-arpels/vca-bangle-information-933948-2.html




Thanks R!
I failed to check the other threads before asking my question. [emoji20]
Thanks for pointing me in that direction. [emoji4]


----------



## sbelle

This is totally off topic, but I know y'all will forgive me!

I saw Penelope Cruz on tv last week wearing a pair of earrings I really liked.  I took a few pictures of the tv that are very unclear, but am hoping they are clear enough for someone to tell me if they know where the earrings are from!!!

There appears to be a stud, then the rest of the earring comes from behind the ear. I've seen something Dior has done that is sort of similar, but not like this.


----------



## Sparkledolll

sbelle said:


> This is totally off topic, but I know y'all will forgive me!
> 
> 
> 
> I saw Penelope Cruz on tv last week wearing a pair of earrings I really liked.  I took a few pictures of the tv that are very unclear, but am hoping they are clear enough for someone to tell me if they know where the earrings are from!!!
> 
> 
> 
> There appears to be a stud, then the rest of the earring comes from behind the ear. I've seen something Dior has done that is sort of similar, but not like this.




I think they're Yvonne Leon earrings.


----------



## EmileH

Holy cow! If I ever win the lottery. Swan lake ballerina brooch.


----------



## sbelle

Natalie j said:


> I think they're Yvonne Leon earrings.



Thank you!  I think you are right....here's a picture of a similar pair of earrings from Yvonne Leon's website.  I love this look!


----------



## Sparkledolll

sbelle said:


> Thank you!  I think you are right....here's a picture of a similar pair of earrings from Yvonne Leon's website.  I love this look!




I have one so I love them too! They sell them singly, not as a pair [emoji6]


----------



## sbelle

Natalie j said:


> I have one so I love them too! They sell them singly, not as a pair [emoji6]





Oh  .......so the prices I am seeing on net-a-porter are only for one.  

Thanks for your help!  I knew that someone here would know!


----------



## perleegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> I know we discussed the Perlee Perles d'Or bracelet a good bit before it was released, but I haven't seen anyone post that they bought it.  Has anyone purchased this bracelet?
> I'm considering it.  I already have a YG Perlee Signature bracelet.  My first impression of the Perlee PdO bracelet was for the price the Perlee Signature was a better buy.  Still I would like to hear opinions. [emoji4]




I have tried these  bracelets on with my clover, and really like them. I am going to add 1, prob in Y/G, to wear as a spacer between my Perlee clover and LOVE bracelet.


----------



## perleegirl

HADASSA said:


> P, TGG posted pics of her Perlee Signature with the Perle d'Or and Perlee Diamond Clover. You are going to love the Perle d'or with your Signature
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/van-cleef-and-arpels/vca-bangle-information-933948-2.html




Anyone else have problems downloading this link?


----------



## PennyD2911

perleegirl said:


> I have tried these  bracelets on with my clover, and really like them. I am going to add 1, prob in Y/G, to wear as a spacer between my Perlee clover and LOVE bracelet.




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## PennyD2911

perleegirl said:


> Anyone else have problems downloading this link?




I didn't have a problem with it.  If the link is not working for you the thread is in the VCA section.


----------



## Metrowestmama

PennyD2911 said:


> I know we discussed the Perlee Perles d'Or bracelet a good bit before it was released, but I haven't seen anyone post that they bought it.  Has anyone purchased this bracelet?
> I'm considering it.  I already have a YG Perlee Signature bracelet.  My first impression of the Perlee PdO bracelet was for the price the Perlee Signature was a better buy.  Still I would like to hear opinions. [emoji4]



I just tried it last week. On its own, it's okay. Just okay.  Paired with the signature or clover, it would be TDF. Or a few together. Solo- not so much. My opinion of course.


----------



## PennyD2911

Metrowestmama said:


> I just tried it last week. On its own, it's okay. Just okay.  Paired with the signature or clover, it would be TDF. Or a few together. Solo- not so much. My opinion of course.




I plan to wear it with my Perlee signature. [emoji4]
Thank you for posting![emoji256]


----------



## Candice0985

I follow Roxy Sowlaty on Snapchat and she's always wearing great jewellery eye candy! She was recently in Paris and I believe bought this sevres blue pendant. Question- is it larger than the regular vintage Alhambra?



Pardon the sideways photo!


----------



## Metrowestmama

PennyD2911 said:


> I plan to wear it with my Perlee signature. [emoji4]
> Thank you for posting![emoji256]



It would look lovely.


----------



## Loubies89

So I just got a 5 motif vintage alhambra onyx bracelet (YG), and I'm considering which pendant to get next (VCA is so addictive)! Would love your thoughts. I'm thinking:
1) Onyx vintage alhambra pendant (YG)
2) White vintage alhambra MOP pendant (YG)
3) YG vintage alhambra pave diamond pendant (http://www.vancleefarpels.com/eu/en...mbra/vcara45300-vintage-alhambra-pendant.html)
4) Holiday pendant (love the diamond in the middle)
Thoughts? My friend said that the pieces should really match, but I'm not convinced I have to wear the same stone. I am looking for an every day piece (my Diamonds By The Yard Tiffany pendant was stolen in Thailand in January  )


----------



## PennyD2911

Loubies89 said:


> So I just got a 5 motif vintage alhambra onyx bracelet (YG), and I'm considering which pendant to get next (VCA is so addictive)! Would love your thoughts. I'm thinking:
> 1) Onyx vintage alhambra pendant (YG)
> 2) White vintage alhambra MOP pendant (YG)
> 3) YG vintage alhambra pave diamond pendant (http://www.vancleefarpels.com/eu/en...mbra/vcara45300-vintage-alhambra-pendant.html)
> 4) Holiday pendant (love the diamond in the middle)
> Thoughts? My friend said that the pieces should really match, but I'm not convinced I have to wear the same stone. I am looking for an every day piece (my Diamonds By The Yard Tiffany pendant was stolen in Thailand in January  )




Ahh the VA diamond pendant. [emoji7]
It will pair nicely with any of the other VA pieces.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Diamond pave or the gray LE holiday pendant.


----------



## lisawhit

texasgirliegirl said:


> Diamond pave or the gray LE holiday pendant.


I didn't think you could still get the holiday pendant?


----------



## valnsw

texasgirliegirl said:


> Diamond pave or the gray LE holiday pendant.



Depends on what u want to pair it with. Iirc u have the grey mop holiday pendant. 

But if just based on these by themselves, the diamond pave 
Diamonds are always a girl's best friend.


----------



## Metrowestmama

PennyD2911 said:


> Ahh the VA diamond pendant. [emoji7]
> It will pair nicely with any of the other VA pieces.



If you are looking for sets, then the onyx pendant next. If sets or matching is not essential to you (and totally a personal preference as anyone on here will tell you) the diamond YG pendant (or even the all yellow gold pendant) would be your best bet as either would compliment other VCA pieces.


----------



## hautestuffx

Has anyone ever had a problem with their 5 motif bracelet falling off their wrist? I am thinking of purchasing one in the future, but I'm nervous about it potentially falling off me and losing it. It's such a beautiful bracelet!


----------



## Pourquoipas2

hautestuffx said:


> Has anyone ever had a problem with their 5 motif bracelet falling off their wrist? I am thinking of purchasing one in the future, but I'm nervous about it potentially falling off me and losing it. It's such a beautiful bracelet!




No, not at all.


----------



## NewBe

Gellingh said:


> No, not at all.



You can have it shorten to fit your wrist at the time of purchase or you can do it later.  I think you have 3 months to do that.


----------



## hautestuffx

I mean like either the chain breaking or the clasp opening up like for example if you are putting your coat on and off


----------



## hautestuffx

NewBe said:


> You can have it shorten to fit your wrist at the time of purchase or you can do it later.  I think you have 3 months to do that.




I mean like either the chain breaking or the clasp opening up like for example if you are putting your coat on and off


----------



## chaneljewel

texasgirliegirl said:


> Diamond pave or the gray LE holiday pendant.



Where can you get the grey holiday pendant?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

chaneljewel said:


> Where can you get the grey holiday pendant?



They pop up from time to time. I would check with Neimans and sometimes you see them on eBay from reputable sellers.


----------



## Loubies89

You ladies are amazing! I'm so indecisive I need all the help I can get. I was going to wait to see what this year's holiday pendant is. A SA in Tokyo told me she thought it would be navy(!). But I feel that since I'm just starting my collection, I should try to get pieces I can wear together.

I'm definitely leaning more towards: 
1) the pave diamond YG vintage alhambra pendant or 
2) the YG Frivole (http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en...e/vcarc96800-frivole-pendant-large-model.html)

Making a trip to Europe next month and hope to come back with some beautiful items!


----------



## Metrowestmama

hautestuffx said:


> I mean like either the chain breaking or the clasp opening up like for example if you are putting your coat on and off




I don't worry. I actually worry more about the hand sanitizer I use and when I wash my hands. LOL. (Due to the delicate Stones.) If all gold, it is pretty hardy, all things considered.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I've had my 5-motif RG on my wrist for years with no problems.


----------



## purseinsanity

PennyD2911 said:


> Since I have the onyx Magic Pendant I think I'm going with MOP this time. [emoji4]



Great choice!!


----------



## PennyD2911

purseinsanity said:


> Great choice!!




Actually after going back and forth between another Perlee Signature bracelet or the Perlee Perles d'Or bracelet or another Magic Pendant,  I finally decided to go with another Perlee Signature bracelet in WG. [emoji4]


----------



## purseinsanity

PennyD2911 said:


> Actually after going back and forth between another Perlee Signature bracelet or the Perlee Perles d'Or bracelet or another Magic Pendant,  I finally decided to go with another Perlee Signature bracelet in WG. [emoji4]



Yay!  Pics!!


----------



## PennyD2911

purseinsanity said:


> Yay!  Pics!!




Sure [emoji4] it arrives today.  I also ordered a Medium Perlee Ring in YG.


----------



## Faith030203

I have to share, since you ladies will understand the excitement 

This morning I was browsing resale sites, looking for a less expensive piece to take my mind off the 20 motif I have no business buying right now. I stumble across a Carnelian pendant at a tempting price, then open the listing itself and am surprised to see the number drop below what was originally shown thanks to a site-wide promo. I had my credit card info entered so fast it made my head spin. BUT, it was a total steal and I couldn't pass it up! You ladies will have to keep me occupied with photos while I wait for the new beauty to ship


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> Actually after going back and forth between another Perlee Signature bracelet or the Perlee Perles d'Or bracelet or another Magic Pendant,  I finally decided to go with another Perlee Signature bracelet in WG. [emoji4]



P, this is what you had your heart set on initially  Please post pics of your gorgeous piece when you receive it.


----------



## Metrowestmama

Just got two goodies recently! I bought the diamond Alhambra sweet myself as I fell in love with the cuteness and sparkles, and was just what I was looking for to tie into my other pieces. I came back from my trip and the hubby surprised me with the away Magic Onyx for a VDay. I'm in VCA


----------



## sjunky13

Pics ladies!!!!    enable us. hehe


----------



## StudentDoc

Pictures, please!! I have considered the diamond sweet myself


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> P, this is what you had your heart set on initially  Please post pics of your gorgeous piece when you receive it.







sjunky13 said:


> Pics ladies!!!!    enable us. hehe




A couple pics [emoji4]

Perlee Signature Bracelet Size Medium 18kt White Gold

Since I had my VCA out of the boxes for tomorrow I included a pic of those pieces as well. [emoji4]


----------



## blueberryjam

PennyD2911 said:


> A couple pics [emoji4]
> 
> Perlee Signature Bracelet Size Medium 18kt White Gold
> 
> Since I had my VCA out of the boxes for tomorrow I included a pic of those pieces as well. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284077
> View attachment 3284078



Congratulations on your new bracelet *Penny*! You've displayed your pieces very nicely!  Love the group shot!


----------



## PennyD2911

blueberryjam said:


> Congratulations on your new bracelet *Penny*! You've displayed your pieces very nicely!  Love the group shot!




Thank you *bbj* [emoji4].


----------



## chaneljewel

PennyD2911 said:


> A couple pics [emoji4]
> 
> Perlee Signature Bracelet Size Medium 18kt White Gold
> 
> Since I had my VCA out of the boxes for tomorrow I included a pic of those pieces as well. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284077
> View attachment 3284078



Such beauty!   You're making me want a Perlee signature bracelet now!  Nice display!


----------



## valnsw

Metrowestmama said:


> Just got two goodies recently! I bought the diamond Alhambra sweet myself as I fell in love with the cuteness and sparkles, and was just what I was looking for to tie into my other pieces. I came back from my trip and the hubby surprised me with the away Magic Onyx for a VDay. I'm in VCA



Congrats! Do show photos! It was sweet of your hubby to gift u that and what better occasion 



Faith030203 said:


> I have to share, since you ladies will understand the excitement
> 
> This morning I was browsing resale sites, looking for a less expensive piece to take my mind off the 20 motif I have no business buying right now. I stumble across a Carnelian pendant at a tempting price, then open the listing itself and am surprised to see the number drop below what was originally shown thanks to a site-wide promo. I had my credit card info entered so fast it made my head spin. BUT, it was a total steal and I couldn't pass it up! You ladies will have to keep me occupied with photos while I wait for the new beauty to ship



Do share pix! Is yours more orangey or red in tone? 



PennyD2911 said:


> A couple pics [emoji4]
> 
> Perlee Signature Bracelet Size Medium 18kt White Gold
> 
> Since I had my VCA out of the boxes for tomorrow I included a pic of those pieces as well. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284077
> View attachment 3284078



Love all your pieces! Can we get a mod shot please? 
All these Perlee bangle pix are making me tempted ...


----------



## Gina123

Hello ladies, does anyone know if the turquoise change color over time? My SA told me it will fade??? I thought it can get darker and greener but never fade color... TIA!!!


----------



## Gina123

Metrowestmama said:


> Just got two goodies recently! I bought the diamond Alhambra sweet myself as I fell in love with the cuteness and sparkles, and was just what I was looking for to tie into my other pieces. I came back from my trip and the hubby surprised me with the away Magic Onyx for a VDay. I'm in VCA




Congrats and that's super sweet of your DH to surprise you with more VCA!!!

My gf got the diamond sweets and they are so pretty on her. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Gina123 said:


> Hello ladies, does anyone know if the turquoise change color over time? My SA told me it will fade??? I thought it can get darker and greener but never fade color... TIA!!!




It tends to be paler with use but in a good way IMO, my 5-motif has now a light blue hue I find very pretty and much prefer to a greener turquoise piece. It depends on what you like but it's good to know before you invest in such pieces.


----------



## Gina123

Gellingh said:


> It tends to be paler with use but in a good way IMO, my 5-motif has now a light blue hue I find very pretty and much prefer to a greener turquoise piece. It depends on what you like but it's good to know before you invest in such pieces.




Thank you Gellingh! I ordered turquoise earrings and they are finally here in the US. I tried on the sweets in Paris a month ago but they were darker than my 20s, and they are not from the same mine. So, I was afraid colors will be darker. And that's when my SA said it will 'fade', I think he meant it will get lighter. 
He did offer a full refund if I refuse though...


----------



## Gina123

PennyD2911 said:


> A couple pics [emoji4]
> 
> Perlee Signature Bracelet Size Medium 18kt White Gold
> 
> Since I had my VCA out of the boxes for tomorrow I included a pic of those pieces as well. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284077
> View attachment 3284078




Penny,
I [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; your VCA bracelets and your closet space for VCAs! Many congrats!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

Gina123 said:


> Penny,
> I [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; your VCA bracelets and your closet space for VCAs! Many congrats!!!




Thank you Gina [emoji4]


----------



## PennyD2911

chaneljewel said:


> Such beauty!   You're making me want a Perlee signature bracelet now!  Nice display!







valnsw said:


> Congrats! Do show photos! It was sweet of your hubby to gift u that and what better occasion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do share pix! Is yours more orangey or red in tone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love all your pieces! Can we get a mod shot please?
> 
> All these Perlee bangle pix are making me tempted ...




Thank you![emoji4]


----------



## purseinsanity

PennyD2911 said:


> Sure [emoji4] it arrives today.  I also ordered a Medium Perlee Ring in YG.


----------



## purseinsanity

PennyD2911 said:


> A couple pics [emoji4]
> 
> Perlee Signature Bracelet Size Medium 18kt White Gold
> 
> Since I had my VCA out of the boxes for tomorrow I included a pic of those pieces as well. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284077
> View attachment 3284078



Gorgeous!!  Congrats!


----------



## phillj12

PennyD2911 said:


> A couple pics [emoji4]
> 
> Perlee Signature Bracelet Size Medium 18kt White Gold
> 
> Since I had my VCA out of the boxes for tomorrow I included a pic of those pieces as well. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284077
> View attachment 3284078




What a gorgeous collection!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Gina123 said:


> Thank you Gellingh! I ordered turquoise earrings and they are finally here in the US. I tried on the sweets in Paris a month ago but they were darker than my 20s, and they are not from the same mine. So, I was afraid colors will be darker. And that's when my SA said it will 'fade', I think he meant it will get lighter.
> He did offer a full refund if I refuse though...



According to the vca website VCA turquoise has been stabilized. 
I had thought that this meant the color was ...well, stable. 
My earrings are more vibrant than my 20 motif but I do t mind since I rarely wear them together snd the more vibrant turquoise is more flattering near my face.


----------



## PennyD2911

purseinsanity said:


>







purseinsanity said:


> Gorgeous!!  Congrats!







phillj12 said:


> What a gorgeous collection!!!




Thanks Girls [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Pourquoipas2

texasgirliegirl said:


> According to the vca website VCA turquoise has been stabilized.
> 
> I had thought that this meant the color was ...well, stable.
> 
> My earrings are more vibrant than my 20 motif but I do t mind since I rarely wear them together snd the more vibrant turquoise is more flattering near my face.




Maybe they changed the treatment, mine is an older bracelet , slightly paler indeed.


----------



## Gina123

texasgirliegirl said:


> According to the vca website VCA turquoise has been stabilized.
> 
> I had thought that this meant the color was ...well, stable.
> 
> My earrings are more vibrant than my 20 motif but I do t mind since I rarely wear them together snd the more vibrant turquoise is more flattering near my face.




Hi texasgirliegirl, thank you for the info. Do you mind posting a pic of your earrings? 
I'll probably get the earrings anyhow to wear them together or separately. 
I hope it will be here tomorrow.....[emoji7]

My gf's VCA earrings or pendent is darker than mine and hers did not get lighter...


----------



## dialv

PennyD2911 said:


> A couple pics [emoji4]
> 
> Perlee Signature Bracelet Size Medium 18kt White Gold
> 
> Since I had my VCA out of the boxes for tomorrow I included a pic of those pieces as well. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284077
> View attachment 3284078


Gorgeous! Love the display. Is that a Hernes horsy! Love it.


----------



## PennyD2911

dialv said:


> Gorgeous! Love the display. Is that a Hernes horsy! Love it.




Thank you![emoji256]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Gina123 said:


> Hi texasgirliegirl, thank you for the info. Do you mind posting a pic of your earrings?
> I'll probably get the earrings anyhow to wear them together or separately.
> I hope it will be here tomorrow.....[emoji7]
> 
> My gf's VCA earrings or pendent is darker than mine and hers did not get lighter...
> 
> View attachment 3285316
> View attachment 3285317


They are currently in the safe. 
Mine are the regular vintage Alhambra in yg. 
My daughter has the sweets also in yg. Both are pretty vibrant. 
I would encourage you to get the ones you have seen if they are flattering on. 
You won't regret it &#128522;


----------



## Gina123

texasgirliegirl said:


> They are currently in the safe.
> 
> Mine are the regular vintage Alhambra in yg.
> 
> My daughter has the sweets also in yg. Both are pretty vibrant.
> 
> I would encourage you to get the ones you have seen if they are flattering on.
> 
> You won't regret it [emoji4]




Thank you texasgirliegirl. I didn't mean to trouble you. I also have a safe at home, too. 
My store got it in today but I couldn't make it out to see it for myself. I'll meet him tomorrow but he did send me this picture. It's very close color. I'm excited to say the least. [emoji7]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Gina123 said:


> Thank you texasgirliegirl. I didn't mean to trouble you. I also have a safe at home, too.
> My store got it in today but I couldn't make it out to see it for myself. I'll meet him tomorrow but he did send me this picture. It's very close color. I'm excited to say the least. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3285880



Pretty. 
This turquoise actually looks pretty light to me. 
If this is a good match for your necklace, all the better. 
I will try to share s photo later if I can get s good one. Might be better to wait until daytime in order to have some natural light.


----------



## Gina123

texasgirliegirl said:


> Pretty.
> 
> This turquoise actually looks pretty light to me.
> 
> If this is a good match for your necklace, all the better.
> 
> I will try to share s photo later if I can get s good one. Might be better to wait until daytime in order to have some natural light.




Thank you & I can't wait! 
I have noticed that the turquoise vary a lot in hues. 
Thank you so much for taking a photo... I hope it's no trouble. 
I'll report back tomorrow when I can compare.
Happy Friday!
[emoji8]


----------



## etoupebirkin

Gina, Good luck with your turquoise!

Penny, You have such a lovely collection!

This week I got some "beat the $ increase" VCA  a 10 motif vintage YG MOP and a 5 motif YG MOP bracelet.

I had some fun and strung it together with my Carnelian and Tiger's Eye necklaces.


----------



## Sparkledolll

etoupebirkin said:


> Gina, Good luck with your turquoise!
> 
> 
> 
> Penny, You have such a lovely collection!
> 
> 
> 
> This week I got some "beat the $ increase" VCA  a 10 motif vintage YG MOP and a 5 motif YG MOP bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> I had some fun and strung it together with my Carnelian and Tiger's Eye necklaces.




Love this! You look great [emoji106]


----------



## EmileH

etoupebirkin said:


> Gina, Good luck with your turquoise!
> 
> 
> 
> Penny, You have such a lovely collection!
> 
> 
> 
> This week I got some "beat the $ increase" VCA  a 10 motif vintage YG MOP and a 5 motif YG MOP bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> I had some fun and strung it together with my Carnelian and Tiger's Eye necklaces.




This looks lovely. Congrats. 

Can someone give me a quick summary of the price increase pattern for VCA?


----------



## etoupebirkin

I believe things are going up 2-5% in the US. It stinks! I am going to look at the long diamond Alhambra necklace today. If I get it, it will have to be from DH and it would be my present for the year.


----------



## HeidiDavis

etoupebirkin said:


> I believe things are going up 2-5% in the US. It stinks! I am going to look at the long diamond Alhambra necklace today. If I get it, it will have to be from DH and it would be my present for the year.


 


Ugh!  When is the price increase slated to happen?  Thanks for the intel.  I might have to pull the trigger myself before it's too late.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I think today's the last day.


----------



## Pourquoipas2

etoupebirkin said:


> I think today's the last day.




April in Europe if they increase..


----------



## Pourquoipas2

etoupebirkin said:


> Gina, Good luck with your turquoise!
> 
> 
> 
> Penny, You have such a lovely collection!
> 
> 
> 
> This week I got some "beat the $ increase" VCA  a 10 motif vintage YG MOP and a 5 motif YG MOP bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> I had some fun and strung it together with my Carnelian and Tiger's Eye necklaces.




Love to see the 3 colours together, thanks for the picture


----------



## etoupebirkin

It's not an across the board increase, it's the pieces that come to the US in Euros. So the pieces I picked up did not increase. But I think they are perfect additions to my collection, so I'm happy. I did have a Neimans gift card burning a hole in my pocket, too.

So I didn't pick up the diamond piece today.


----------



## HADASSA

etoupebirkin said:


> It's not an across the board increase, it's the pieces that come to the US in Euros. So the pieces I picked up did not increase. But I think they are perfect additions to my collection, so I'm happy. I did have a Neimans gift card burning a hole in my pocket, too.
> 
> So I didn't pick up the diamond piece today.



Please explain what you mean by, *"it's the pieces that come to the US in Euros."*

It's still good news that there is no across the board increase


----------



## etoupebirkin

HADASSA said:


> Please explain what you mean by, *"it's the pieces that come to the US in Euros."*
> 
> It's still good news that there is no across the board increase



I just checked with my SA, it's the "high repetitive jewelry" that had the increase.


----------



## HADASSA

etoupebirkin said:


> I just checked with my SA, it's the "high repetitive jewelry" that had the increase.


 
Thank you for clarifying etoupebirkin. But with that said, April is not too far off so we still have to be mindful that there could still be an increase


----------



## etoupebirkin

My VCA wish list includes 3 things--the long diamond magic Alhambra, a 20-motif WG turquoise (unicorn!) and a malachite 10 or 20-motif.

Then, I'll (hopefully) be done.


----------



## Gina123

etoupebirkin said:


> Gina, Good luck with your turquoise!
> 
> 
> 
> Penny, You have such a lovely collection!
> 
> 
> 
> This week I got some "beat the $ increase" VCA  a 10 motif vintage YG MOP and a 5 motif YG MOP bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> I had some fun and strung it together with my Carnelian and Tiger's Eye necklaces.




etoupebirkin, I love your Carnelian and tiger's eye necklaces together! [emoji7] And you look lovely!

And thank you for the good wishes!!! I'm in love with my new turquoise earrings!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Gina123 said:


> etoupebirkin, I love your Carnelian and tiger's eye necklaces together! [emoji7] And you look lovely!
> 
> And thank you for the good wishes!!! I'm in love with my new turquoise earrings!!!
> 
> View attachment 3286754



Love!!


----------



## PennyD2911

etoupebirkin said:


> Gina, Good luck with your turquoise!
> 
> 
> 
> Penny, You have such a lovely collection!
> 
> 
> 
> This week I got some "beat the $ increase" VCA  a 10 motif vintage YG MOP and a 5 motif YG MOP bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> I had some fun and strung it together with my Carnelian and Tiger's Eye necklaces.




Thanks eb[emoji256]
Congrats on the new VCA!


----------



## kimber418

Gina123 said:


> etoupebirkin, I love your Carnelian and tiger's eye necklaces together! [emoji7] And you look lovely!
> 
> And thank you for the good wishes!!! I'm in love with my new turquoise earrings!!!
> 
> View attachment 3286754


Gina,
Congrats on being able to find and purchase a pair of turquoise vintage earrings!  They are beautiful and look perfect with your 20 motif!


----------



## Guesswho

etoupebirkin said:


> Gina, Good luck with your turquoise!
> 
> Penny, You have such a lovely collection!
> 
> This week I got some "beat the $ increase" VCA  a 10 motif vintage YG MOP and a 5 motif YG MOP bracelet.
> 
> I had some fun and strung it together with my Carnelian and Tiger's Eye necklaces.


This is lovely!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HeidiDavis said:


> Ugh!  When is the price increase slated to happen?  Thanks for the intel.  I might have to pull the trigger myself before it's too late.



At least this thread will become a lot more fun once we all race out to beat the next price increase, right?


----------



## kimber418

texasgirliegirl said:


> At least this thread will become a lot more fun once we all race out to beat the next price increase, right?






So true..... the way I look at it is that I am spending money now to save money later!
I know it all makes sense to you all reading this but I may have to come up with a plan to convince my DH.


----------



## sailorstripes

Hello Fellow VCA Lovers, I saw this in the windows of the Fifth Avenue boutique last weekend and wanted to share the photo with you all. Wouldn't it be fun to see this on the red carpet tonight? The starfish clip is from the Seven Seas collection, I believe. 

Happy Oscar night to anyone watching! Fingers crossed for VCA on the red carpet tonight, whether vintage or new!


----------



## Linda_2

Hello everyone I've got a question I hope someone can chime in on. Is it possible to dip let's say a WG Alhambra into YG, can u take it to vca and they'll do it for you? Thanks


----------



## etoupebirkin

I posted this in the H-sub-forum, but figured you ladies would appreciate this. This is the star of my VCA collection. It's one of the most beautiful things I own.

I saw one when I was traveling in Hong Kong in 2011, but did not pull the trigger then. But when there was a trunk show at my local Neimans last year, I could not resist.


----------



## purseinsanity

etoupebirkin said:


> Gina, Good luck with your turquoise!
> 
> Penny, You have such a lovely collection!
> 
> This week I got some "beat the $ increase" VCA  a 10 motif vintage YG MOP and a 5 motif YG MOP bracelet.
> 
> I had some fun and strung it together with my Carnelian and Tiger's Eye necklaces.



Beautiful!


----------



## purseinsanity

HeidiDavis said:


> Ugh!  When is the price increase slated to happen?  Thanks for the intel.  I might have to pull the trigger myself before it's too late.



Watches have already gone up!  I heard it's in March for jewelry.


----------



## purseinsanity

etoupebirkin said:


> Then, I'll (hopefully) be done.



Famous last words.


----------



## purseinsanity

etoupebirkin said:


> I posted this in the H-sub-forum, but figured you ladies would appreciate this. This is the star of my VCA collection. It's one of the most beautiful things I own.
> 
> I saw one when I was traveling in Hong Kong in 2011, but did not pull the trigger then. But when there was a trunk show at my local Neimans last year, I could not resist.



Wow!  I've never seen one...beautiful!


----------



## etoupebirkin

purseinsanity said:


> Wow!  I've never seen one...beautiful!



Of all people, you need to get one for your fabulous collection. Ask your VCA SA to bring some in from which you can choose.

You NEEED one!


----------



## sjunky13

PennyD2911 said:


> A couple pics [emoji4]
> 
> Perlee Signature Bracelet Size Medium 18kt White Gold
> 
> Since I had my VCA out of the boxes for tomorrow I included a pic of those pieces as well. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284077
> View attachment 3284078



Beautiful! Love your display as well. xoxox


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Gina, love your collection!

Congrats, EB!  You and I have the same thing on our wish list....the diamond pendant..  It didn't go up, right?


----------



## Metrowestmama

etoupebirkin said:


> My VCA wish list includes 3 things--the long diamond magic Alhambra, a 20-motif WG turquoise (unicorn!) and a malachite 10 or 20-motif.
> 
> Then, I'll (hopefully) be done.




I want to be done. LOL. But then there are the holiday pendants or special editions. Totally got sidetracked with the long magic white gold onyx and funds got diverted from my current list!  But love your list! So elegant!


----------



## hautestuffx

When is the price increase going to happen?


----------



## baghagg

hautestuffx said:


> When is the price increase going to happen?



+1, and does anyone know which pieces?


----------



## baghagg

Gina123 said:


> etoupebirkin, I love your Carnelian and tiger's eye necklaces together! [emoji7] And you look lovely!
> 
> And thank you for the good wishes!!! I'm in love with my new turquoise earrings!!!
> 
> View attachment 3286754



So,  so stunningly beautiful!


----------



## baghagg

etoupebirkin said:


> Gina, Good luck with your turquoise!
> 
> Penny, You have such a lovely collection!
> 
> This week I got some "beat the $ increase" VCA  a 10 motif vintage YG MOP and a 5 motif YG MOP bracelet.
> 
> I had some fun and strung it together with my Carnelian and Tiger's Eye necklaces.



So beautiful!


----------



## baghagg

Gina123 said:


> Hi texasgirliegirl, thank you for the info. Do you mind posting a pic of your earrings?
> I'll probably get the earrings anyhow to wear them together or separately.
> I hope it will be here tomorrow.....[emoji7]
> 
> My gf's VCA earrings or pendent is darker than mine and hers did not get lighter...
> 
> View attachment 3285316
> View attachment 3285317



Tdf!


----------



## PennyD2911

sjunky13 said:


> Beautiful! Love your display as well. xoxox




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## baghagg

PennyD2911 said:


> A couple pics [emoji4]
> 
> Perlee Signature Bracelet Size Medium 18kt White Gold
> 
> Since I had my VCA out of the boxes for tomorrow I included a pic of those pieces as well. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284077
> View attachment 3284078



Omgosh!  What a fabulous display and beautiful selections!


----------



## PennyD2911

baghagg said:


> Omgosh!  What a fabulous display and beautiful selections!




Thank you![emoji256]


----------



## Suzie

etoupebirkin said:


> I posted this in the H-sub-forum, but figured you ladies would appreciate this. This is the star of my VCA collection. It's one of the most beautiful things I own.
> 
> I saw one when I was traveling in Hong Kong in 2011, but did not pull the trigger then. But when there was a trunk show at my local Neimans last year, I could not resist.



Oh my, this piece is absolutely stunning. I know it a brooch but can you also wear as a necklace?


----------



## perleegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> A couple pics [emoji4]
> 
> Perlee Signature Bracelet Size Medium 18kt White Gold
> 
> Since I had my VCA out of the boxes for tomorrow I included a pic of those pieces as well. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284077
> View attachment 3284078



NICE! Congrats Penny.


----------



## Loubies89

Hi ladies,

I'm going to Paris in a week or two and am excited to pick up the YG Vintage Alhambra Diamond pendant! I was wondering if anyone knows of any pieces that are exclusive to the boutique in Paris?

Need to beat that price increase!


----------



## Gina123

baghagg said:


> Tdf!







Cavalier Girl said:


> Gina, love your collection!
> 
> Congrats, EB!  You and I have the same thing on our wish list....the diamond pendant..  It didn't go up, right?







etoupebirkin said:


> I posted this in the H-sub-forum, but figured you ladies would appreciate this. This is the star of my VCA collection. It's one of the most beautiful things I own.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw one when I was traveling in Hong Kong in 2011, but did not pull the trigger then. But when there was a trunk show at my local Neimans last year, I could not resist.




Thank you all!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]

Etoupebirkin, this is so beautiful!!! And it a beautiful accents to your croc so k? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

purseinsanity said:


> Famous last words.




Lol, I share the same sentiment! [emoji12]


----------



## Gina123

kimber418 said:


> Gina,
> Congrats on being able to find and purchase a pair of turquoise vintage earrings!  They are beautiful and look perfect with your 20 motif!




Thank you very much kimber418! I'm so thrilled. [emoji16]


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> I posted this in the H-sub-forum, but figured you ladies would appreciate this. This is the star of my VCA collection. It's one of the most beautiful things I own.
> 
> I saw one when I was traveling in Hong Kong in 2011, but did not pull the trigger then. But when there was a trunk show at my local Neimans last year, I could not resist.



OMG!  This is gorgeous!!   I've never seen the butterfly!   Fabulous!


----------



## PennyD2911

perleegirl said:


> NICE! Congrats Penny.




Thanks pg![emoji256]


----------



## etoupebirkin

Suzie said:


> Oh my, this piece is absolutely stunning. I know it a brooch but can you also wear as a necklace?



You can wear it on a chain, but the pin will show through. I have debated about seeing whether VCA can do something about it, but I don't want to give it up.


----------



## etoupebirkin

chaneljewel said:


> OMG!  This is gorgeous!!   I've never seen the butterfly!   Fabulous!



It's a very limited edition piece. Not many were produced. I have a thing for butterflies and dragonflies.


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> It's a very limited edition piece. Not many were produced. I have a thing for butterflies and dragonflies.



I can see why you snatched this up.  I have butterfly bushes in my yard and find them fascinating too!  It must make you so happy when you look down at this masterpiece.


----------



## dialv

etoupebirkin said:


> I posted this in the H-sub-forum, but figured you ladies would appreciate this. This is the star of my VCA collection. It's one of the most beautiful things I own.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw one when I was traveling in Hong Kong in 2011, but did not pull the trigger then. But when there was a trunk show at my local Neimans last year, I could not resist.




Wow, it is so beautiful[emoji7]


----------



## halliehallie

Hi, fashionistas! Quick question. Do you think the 3-motif earrings are all very formal or can I wear it casually? When I say casually, I mean in lululemon gear while picking up my kid from school.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

halliehallie said:


> Hi, fashionistas! Quick question. Do you think the 3-motif earrings are all very formal or can I wear it casually? When I say casually, I mean in lululemon gear while picking up my kid from school.



I have these earrings and with lulu lemon wear definitely not.


----------



## halliehallie

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have these earrings and with lulu lemon wear definitely not.




Thanks so much. Yes, I didn't think so. Do you wear them to dinner then?


----------



## Suzie

etoupebirkin said:


> You can wear it on a chain, but the pin will show through. I have debated about seeing whether VCA can do something about it, but I don't want to give it up.



That is a shame that the pin shows through, I think it would be amazing if you could wear it as both a necklace and brooch without the pin.


----------



## Suzie

Loubies89 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm going to Paris in a week or two and am excited to pick up the YG Vintage Alhambra Diamond pendant! I was wondering if anyone knows of any pieces that are exclusive to the boutique in Paris?
> 
> Need to beat that price increase!



I am not sure but I am sure a few ladies from the US have this piece and it is stunning.


----------



## Gina123

Has anyone had their VCA timepiece polished? The reason why I ask is that me & my gf have the same watch but hers has a scratch she wants VCA to polish it out but the SA told her that they don't provide this service. I sent my Patek Philippe in to have it polished in the past with no problem. Richmont owns Cartier and many other lux timepieces and I was surprised to hear this. Also, PP CS person was well aware of VCA times pieces and she told me VCA do polish stainless steel. 
Any thoughts??? 
Here is my VCA timepiece. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




TIA!!! [emoji8]


----------



## mea_culpa

halliehallie said:


> Hi, fashionistas! Quick question. Do you think the 3-motif earrings are all very formal or can I wear it casually? When I say casually, I mean in lululemon gear while picking up my kid from school.



i have worn my 3 motif earrings with casual clothes, like jeans and shirt casual. the earrings are very versatile but i, personally would not wear them with lululemon workout pants and sports bra tops.    but try the look and if you get the feeling something is not quite right, then you must be right.


----------



## Metrowestmama

sailorstripes said:


> Hello Fellow VCA Lovers, I saw this in the windows of the Fifth Avenue boutique last weekend and wanted to share the photo with you all. Wouldn't it be fun to see this on the red carpet tonight? The starfish clip is from the Seven Seas collection, I believe.
> 
> Happy Oscar night to anyone watching! Fingers crossed for VCA on the red carpet tonight, whether vintage or new!



My SA let me try it on. It's about 350k for the necklace and 100k for the starfish if I remember correctly. I should find the picture of me wearing it!


----------



## Metrowestmama

etoupebirkin said:


> It's a very limited edition piece. Not many were produced. I have a thing for butterflies and dragonflies.



I would love a VCA dragonfly. Maybe someday they'll have a line! Until the, I've been searching for something to fill my dragonfly crave


----------



## sjunky13

Has anyone heard anything definite for an increase? If so all lignes or just diamond? Alhambra and Frivole too?


----------



## sailorstripes

Metrowestmama said:


> My SA let me try it on. It's about 350k for the necklace and 100k for the starfish if I remember correctly. I should find the picture of me wearing it!


You got to try that on? Wow! I would love to see pictures if you have time. How fun!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Gina123 said:


> Has anyone had their VCA timepiece polished? The reason why I ask is that me & my gf have the same watch but hers has a scratch she wants VCA to polish it out but the SA told her that they don't provide this service. I sent my Patek Philippe in to have it polished in the past with no problem. Richmont owns Cartier and many other lux timepieces and I was surprised to hear this. Also, PP CS person was well aware of VCA times pieces and she told me VCA do polish stainless steel.
> Any thoughts???
> Here is my VCA timepiece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290202
> 
> 
> TIA!!! [emoji8]



I love this look!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

etoupebirkin said:


> Of all people, you need to get one for your fabulous collection. Ask your VCA SA to bring some in from which you can choose.
> 
> You NEEED one!



I need more jewelry like I need a hole in my head!   
But boy is this tempting.  Truly stunning...congrats again!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Cavalier Girl said:


> Gina, love your collection!
> 
> Congrats, EB!  You and I have the same thing on our wish list....the diamond pendant..  It didn't go up, right?



Add me to that list too!!!


----------



## koeeeee

Any news on price increase applying to Asia?


----------



## Metrowestmama

sailorstripes said:


> You got to try that on? Wow! I would love to see pictures if you have time. How fun!




Here it is! It felt AMAZING. Not heavy and the exquisite workmanship made it sit perfectly and comfortably. I was honored to be able to wear it for a minute! Then I just touched the starfish. Which the way the edges curled was TDF. Stunning workmanship.


----------



## sailorstripes

Metrowestmama said:


> Here it is! It felt AMAZING. Not heavy and the exquisite workmanship made it sit perfectly and comfortably. I was honored to be able to wear it for a minute! Then I just touched the starfish. Which the way the edges curled was TDF. Stunning workmanship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291850


Oh that is so amazing, I love it! You're so lucky! I love how it sits on your neck too. It must've sparkled like crazy. Thanks for sharing that photo, what a treat to see!


----------



## kimber418

Metrowestmama said:


> Here it is! It felt AMAZING. Not heavy and the exquisite workmanship made it sit perfectly and comfortably. I was honored to be able to wear it for a minute! Then I just touched the starfish. Which the way the edges curled was TDF. Stunning workmanship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291850



This necklace is SO gorgeous!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Cyph3r

NY special edition


----------



## NYTexan

Cyph3r said:


> NY special edition


Love it! Dream piece for sure.


----------



## PennyD2911

Cyph3r said:


> NY special edition




Beautiful![emoji256]


----------



## Faith030203

LOVE that combination of sizes and colors!


----------



## chaneljewel

Cyph3r said:


> NY special edition



Wow!


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> According to the vca website VCA turquoise has been stabilized.
> 
> I had thought that this meant the color was ...well, stable.
> 
> My earrings are more vibrant than my 20 motif but I do t mind since I rarely wear them together snd the more vibrant turquoise is more flattering near my face.




After reading TGG's post I was wondering if maybe VCA now has a better supply of turquoise.  Have they ever used turquoise for the Holiday Pendant?  I would love a VA turquoise YG pendant, but even more if it was a LE and had a cute tiny diamond in the middle. [emoji1][emoji256]


----------



## phillj12

Cyph3r said:


> NY special edition




WOW! That is incredible!


----------



## valnsw

Calling TPFers based in Australia:

Does anybody know when the VCA in Melbourne will open?
Last I read it is supposed to open in April. Where is the location again?


----------



## koeeeee

PennyD2911 said:


> After reading TGG's post I was wondering if maybe VCA now has a better supply of turquoise.  Have they ever used turquoise for the Holiday Pendant?  I would love a VA turquoise YG pendant, but even more if it was a LE and had a cute tiny diamond in the middle. [emoji1][emoji256]



That would look just like the turquoise ring which has a small diamond in the middle.


----------



## PennyD2911

koeeeee said:


> That would look just like the turquoise ring which has a small diamond in the middle.




Yes, it would. &#128578;


----------



## Gina123

Cyph3r said:


> NY special edition




Love the eye candies, pave and onyx combo. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Gina123

Metrowestmama said:


> Here it is! It felt AMAZING. Not heavy and the exquisite workmanship made it sit perfectly and comfortably. I was honored to be able to wear it for a minute! Then I just touched the starfish. Which the way the edges curled was TDF. Stunning workmanship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291850




Wow, that's stunning!!! It's a TDF piece. 
SA at my store like to bring out one of a kind 'white glove' signature pieces where VCA will buy back their creations. They are work of art.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Gina123 said:


> Wow, that's stunning!!! It's a TDF piece.
> SA at my store like to bring out one of a kind 'white glove' signature pieces where VCA will buy back their creations. They are work of art.



These are the VCA Heritage pieces. 
So special.


----------



## Loubies89

YG Fleurette vs. YG vintage alhambra with diamonds? Apparently the YG Fleurette is pretty rare.


----------



## CATEYES

Loubies89 said:


> YG Fleurette vs. YG vintage alhambra with diamonds? Apparently the YG Fleurette is pretty rare.



It's pretty but can't see that easily as its small. I do like it with the YG. I prefer the vintage pendant in YG. Which do you prefer more importantly?


----------



## Loubies89

CATEYES said:


> It's pretty but can't see that easily as its small. I do like it with the YG. I prefer the vintage pendant in YG. Which do you prefer more importantly?


Ah I keep going back and forth! I want something that's day to day wear! Would love your thoughts!


----------



## baghagg

CATEYES said:


> It's pretty but can't see that easily as its small. I do like it with the YG. I prefer the vintage pendant in YG. Which do you prefer more importantly?











Loubies89 said:


> Ah I keep going back and forth! I want something that's day to day wear! Would love your thoughts!



I like the Vintage Alhambra better,  it has more presence


----------



## Kalispell

Loubies89 said:


> Ah I keep going back and forth! I want something that's day to day wear! Would love your thoughts!



I like the YG vintage.  The other one looks too ordinary.


----------



## CATEYES

Loubies89 said:


> Ah I keep going back and forth! I want something that's day to day wear! Would love your thoughts!



Since your asking Loubies89, I agree with BaggHagg. The fleurette doesn't look as unique and doesn't have same presence. Hope our honesty helps&#128522;


----------



## CATEYES

kalispell said:


> i like the yg vintage.  The other one looks too ordinary.



+1


----------



## Loubies89

CATEYES said:


> +1


This is super helpful! I'm going to get the vintage alhambra! You guys are the best. I think it helped a lot to hear that, and I agree about the "presence". 

I will post a pic after I buy it


----------



## PennyD2911

Loubies89 said:


> This is super helpful! I'm going to get the vintage alhambra! You guys are the best. I think it helped a lot to hear that, and I agree about the "presence".
> 
> I will post a pic after I buy it




Good choice! &#128578;


----------



## CATEYES

Loubies89 said:


> This is super helpful! I'm going to get the vintage alhambra! You guys are the best. I think it helped a lot to hear that, and I agree about the "presence".
> 
> I will post a pic after I buy it



Look forward to seeing it!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Loubies89 said:


> Ah I keep going back and forth! I want something that's day to day wear! Would love your thoughts!



I prefer the vintage pave pendant in YG or the fleurette pendant (and earrings) in WG.  
I have the large fleurette earrings and they are stunning...the wg makes the diamonds appear very white and overall the pendant appears larger.
Whatever looks best on your skintone is the right choice, of course.


----------



## Mary_B

I'm interested in buying VCA jewelry, but when I was looking at their vintage alhambra pieces online I noticed that the price of the 5 motif bracelets are the same as the earrings (which are two motifs), in fact the MOP earrings are more expensive than the MOP 5 motif bracelet. Does anyone know the reason behind that?


----------



## baghagg

Vlad said:


> Sorry, should be fixed now.



The clips that hold them to your ear


----------



## cung

CATEYES said:


> Since your asking Loubies89, I agree with BaggHagg. The fleurette doesn't look as unique and doesn't have same presence. Hope our honesty helps&#128522;



Very well said


----------



## sugarplumpurse

Mary_B said:


> I'm interested in buying VCA jewelry, but when I was looking at their vintage alhambra pieces online I noticed that the price of the 5 motif bracelets are the same as the earrings (which are two motifs), in fact the MOP earrings are more expensive than the MOP 5 motif bracelet. Does anyone know the reason behind that?




+1..I want to know as well. I am going to get the plain YG vintage alhambra pendent. For matching I am thinking of getting either earrings or bracelet but with comparing the price of bracelet which has 5 motifs the earrings seems to be quite expensive in a way. &#129300; which one should I go for??


----------



## Loubies89

Thank you, ladies! I'm so happy with it!


----------



## Kalispell

Looks beautiful on you!


----------



## blueberryjam

Loubies89 said:


> Thank you, ladies! I'm so happy with it!



Great choice! Congratulations *Loubies89*!


----------



## yeu yeu

sbelle said:


> This is my favorite clasp and I have the clasps on many of my necklaces replaced with this clasp.  I love that it is flat and has the engraving.  I recently had to wait 6 months to get this clasp for a 10 motif necklace because they were out of stock in the workshop.



How much VCA charge when u replace with this clasp? (engraving one), thanks.


----------



## papilloncristal

My SA told me they'll launch a new design on the 21st this month but she can't tell me abt the details yet... Can't wait for it!!


----------



## halliehallie

papilloncristal said:


> My SA told me they'll launch a new design on the 21st this month but she can't tell me abt the details yet... Can't wait for it!!




Got invited to VCA for this spring event. Guess they are launching then buying lunch for their clients. It'll be a butterfly w/ mop mixed! Should be gorgeous.


----------



## sbelle

yeu yeu said:


> How much VCA charge when u replace with this clasp? (engraving one), thanks.



I am sorry but I can't seem to locate the most recent receipt.  I'm thinking it is about $200 but am not completely sure.


----------



## Faith030203

Looks beautiful! So polished and chic.


----------



## 00sara00

Cyph3r said:


> NY special edition




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; lovely!


----------



## Purrsey

Hi. Gifted my first small VCA piece. Need to return to store to collect her few days later as she has to be shortened.


----------



## kimber418

Purrsey~ You new YG MOP sweet bracelet is beautiful.   I love the shimmer the MOP has!


----------



## HeidiDavis

Purrsey said:


> Hi. Gifted my first small VCA piece. Need to return to store to collect her few days later as she has to be shortened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300806




MOP looks so great on your skintone!  I wish it looked like that on my pink freckly skin.   On you, MOP looks beautiful and iridescent! On me, in just looks gray and flat. Sigh.


----------



## Guesswho

Loubies89 said:


> Thank you, ladies! I'm so happy with it!


Great choice!


----------



## 00sara00

HeidiDavis said:


> MOP looks so great on your skintone!  I wish it looked like that on my pink freckly skin.   On you, MOP looks beautiful and iridescent! On me, in just looks gray and flat. Sigh.




Hi HeidiDavis,

I would advise you to choose the MOP that is totally white and there is no "rainbow color" in it.


----------



## Purrsey

Oh I didn't know there's much knowledge on MOP "color". I tried on mine and I thought it suits my skintone vs the Carnelian.


----------



## 00sara00

Purrsey said:


> Oh I didn't know there's much knowledge on MOP "color". I tried on mine and I thought it suits my skintone vs the Carnelian.




MOP is natural. So, not all the pieces come in the same shade. Some of them are very white, some have "rainbow colors" in them, but they are still white.

What I mean is, when the light hits the MOP the color changes. Look for the one that is totally white.


----------



## sjunky13

sugarplumpurse said:


> +1..I want to know as well. I am going to get the plain YG vintage alhambra pendent. For matching I am thinking of getting either earrings or bracelet but with comparing the price of bracelet which has 5 motifs the earrings seems to be quite expensive in a way. &#129300; which one should I go for??



There is more gold in the earrings and more labour intensive. I was taken back by this years ago and getting the earrings. But the gold part is heavy .


----------



## VCAforever

Hi, does anyone here have any information on the next limited/holiday pendant for this year? Earlier in this thread someone mention blue, but one of the SA's in London mentioned it was going to be black on rose gold. Thanks.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

VCAforever said:


> Hi, does anyone here have any information on the next limited/holiday pendant for this year? Earlier in this thread someone mention blue, but one of the SA's in London mentioned it was going to be black on rose gold. Thanks.



I haven't heard yet but I can't wait to find out.


----------



## sugarplumpurse

sjunky13 said:


> There is more gold in the earrings and more labour intensive. I was taken back by this years ago and getting the earrings. But the gold part is heavy .




Thank you for replying. May I ask if you wear your earrings often? Do you think they are worth getting instead of the bracelet? With the gold part being heavy you find them uncomfortable? Sorry for many question. TIA


----------



## 00sara00

sugarplumpurse said:


> +1..I want to know as well. I am going to get the plain YG vintage alhambra pendent. For matching I am thinking of getting either earrings or bracelet but with comparing the price of bracelet which has 5 motifs the earrings seems to be quite expensive in a way. &#129300; which one should I go for??




Definitely the bracelet.


----------



## Gina123

Just came back from VCA. These are their newest collection. Pave and pearl in rose gold.


----------



## diane m

Gina123 said:


> Just came back from VCA. These are their newest collection. Pave and pearl in rose gold.
> 
> View attachment 3302877
> View attachment 3302878


Thanks for posting these pictures.  Is that a diamond in the middle of the butterfly and one on the chain?  Did they mention prices?  Thanks again!


----------



## Gina123

diane m said:


> Thanks for posting these pictures.  Is that a diamond in the middle of the butterfly and one on the chain?  Did they mention prices?  Thanks again!




Hi Diane - yes, there are small diamonds in the middle of the butterfly and I believe he said 7k for the pedant. These are similar to the sweets in size wise & price.

They are very pretty. [emoji7]


----------



## blueberryjam

Gina123 said:


> Just came back from VCA. These are their newest collection. Pave and pearl in rose gold.
> 
> View attachment 3302877
> View attachment 3302878



*Gina123*, thank you for taking the time to post about the new items!


----------



## VCAforever

texasgirliegirl said:


> I haven't heard yet but I can't wait to find out.


Neither can I!


----------



## diane m

diane m said:


> Thanks for posting these pictures.  Is that a diamond in the middle of the butterfly and one on the chain?  Did they mention prices?  Thanks again!


Thank you.


----------



## diane m

Gina123 said:


> Hi Diane - yes, there are small diamonds in the middle of the butterfly and I believe he said 7k for the pedant. These are similar to the sweets in size wise & price.
> 
> They are very pretty. [emoji7]


Sorry about that last post, I meant to thank the poster who answered my question and posted the pictures.  I get all mixed up with quoting and replying etc.!  So, thank you for answering my questions and I hope this one is posted correctly!
Diane


----------



## valnsw

Gina123 said:


> Just came back from VCA. These are their newest collection. Pave and pearl in rose gold.
> 
> View attachment 3302877
> View attachment 3302878



Thanks for posting! These are certainly exciting. 

Are they supposed to be launched next week?


----------



## papilloncristal

Gina123 said:


> Just came back from VCA. These are their newest collection. Pave and pearl in rose gold.
> 
> View attachment 3302877
> View attachment 3302878




Thanks! So it's basically a MOP version of the two butterflies?


----------



## Gina123

valnsw said:


> Thanks for posting! These are certainly exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> Are they supposed to be launched next week?




Yes, official launch date us next week. I got sneak preview.

Rose gold is not for me but like to see it on other ladies. I think I exceeded my limit on VCA but hoping to add Cosmo or frivole or flying butterfly ring in white gold. [emoji7][emoji39]


----------



## Gina123

papilloncristal said:


> Thanks! So it's basically a MOP version of the two butterflies?




Yes, a MOP version. [emoji8]


----------



## chaneljewel

The new butterfly pieces are pretty!


----------



## Sparkledolll

So I was at place vendome and I asked if they can make my 10 motif turquoise necklace into two 5 motif bracelets as I also have the 20 motif Turquoise. This is so I can wear it in all sorts of different ways and just link them all when I want to wear them altogether. Anyway they wouldn't do it so I'm wondering if anyone has ever asked their boutique to do this or got another jewellers to do it for them. It should be quite simple no? I'm just a little bit nervous about getting another jewellers to do it... Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## sbelle

Natalie j said:


> So I was at place vendome and I asked if they can make my 10 motif turquoise necklace into two 5 motif bracelets as I also have the 20 motif Turquoise. This is so I can wear it in all sorts of different ways and just link them all when I want to wear them altogether. Anyway they wouldn't do it so I'm wondering if anyone has ever asked their boutique to do this or got another jewellers to do it for them. It should be quite simple no? I'm just a little bit nervous about getting another jewellers to do it... Any advice would be much appreciated!



I had a somewhat  similar situation  about three or four years ago .   I wanted to have VCA combine two 10 motif necklaces to make one 20 motif necklace .   I had to submit my request to the workshop in New York City and they in turn had to submit the approval request to Paris .   I was told it was unlikely that my request would be approved  because I would end up with one necklace that would have two different serial numbers on it.  

 As I remember it took about nine months for Paris to respond to my request .   It was approved and I was told that in VCA's records my combined necklace would be recorded as having to serial numbers.   

 I think you have the opposite issue with the serial number --  you have one serial number but want to have two separate pieces .   I suspect VCA would not approve this because each piece must have a serial number.  I don't know what the system is where you are, but in the US all requests for repairs/modifications have to be made through the NYC workshop.

For my pieces I wouldn't make any changes that would create authenticity issues later on.  If you take it to another jeweler and have them separate the necklace into two bracelets, you will end up with a bracelet without a serial number.


----------



## Sparkledolll

sbelle said:


> I had a somewhat  similar situation  about three or four years ago .   I wanted to have VCA combine two 10 motif necklaces to make one 20 motif necklace .   I had to submit my request to the workshop in New York City and they in turn had to submit the approval request to Paris .   I was told it was unlikely that my request would be approved  because I would end up with one necklace that would have two different serial numbers on it.
> 
> As I remember it took about nine months for Paris to respond to my request .   It was approved and I was told that in VCA's records my combined necklace would be recorded as having to serial numbers.
> 
> I think you have the opposite issue with the serial number --  you have one serial number but want to have two separate pieces .   I suspect VCA would not approve this because each piece must have a serial number.  I don't know what the system is where you are, but in the US all requests for repairs/modifications have to be made through the NYC workshop.
> 
> For my pieces I wouldn't make any changes that would create authenticity issues later on.  If you take it to another jeweler and have them separate the necklace into two bracelets, you will end up with a bracelet without a serial number.




Thank you Sbelle, I didn't even think of the serial number issue. I just thought it was a simple procedure, much like having my VA bracelets shortened. I am going to ask again when I'm there in a few months but if the answer is still no then I will have to think of another solution as I would really like to have a 5 motif bracelet but they don't pass Turquoise orders anymore. &#128577;


----------



## papilloncristal

Does anyone own the perlee clover pendant and what are your thoughts abt it? I've been thinking abt it for quite a while and I wonder if it'd look too plain on the neck?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

papilloncristal said:


> Does anyone own the perlee clover pendant and what are your thoughts abt it? I've been thinking abt it for quite a while and I wonder if it'd look too plain on the neck?



I don't own this piece but it's very pretty. 
Subtle but lovely.


----------



## PennyD2911

I am thinking about purchasing the Vintage Alhambra Diamond Pave Pendant in YG. 
Opinions on this piece appreciated as I have not seen it IRL. 
[emoji256]&#128578;[emoji256]


----------



## 00sara00

PennyD2911 said:


> I am thinking about purchasing the Vintage Alhambra Diamond Pave Pendant in YG.
> Opinions on this piece appreciated as I have not seen it IRL.
> [emoji256]&#128578;[emoji256]




I would advise you to try it in real.
It is a gorgeous pendent also the white gold with diamond.

Try both of them and see which one pops out more on your skin.


----------



## PennyD2911

00sara00 said:


> I would advise you to try it in real.
> It is a gorgeous pendent also the white gold with diamond.
> 
> Try both of them and see which one pops out more on your skin.




Fortunately my skin tone will work well with all three colors of gold.


----------



## pazt

PennyD2911 said:


> I am thinking about purchasing the Vintage Alhambra Diamond Pave Pendant in YG.
> Opinions on this piece appreciated as I have not seen it IRL.
> [emoji256]&#128578;[emoji256]




I've seen the Vintage WG pave worn and it is stunning! I think the pave in WG is exceptionally special.......I can see you wear it so well, Penny.


----------



## PennyD2911

pazt said:


> I've seen the Vintage WG pave worn and it is stunning! I think the pave in WG is exceptionally special.......I can see you wear it so well, Penny.




Thank you pazt[emoji177]
I always choose WG or platinum for me diamond pieces but since my first Alhambra piece I've been loving YG again. [emoji4]


----------



## Loubies89

I just bought the YG vintage Alhambra pave and I love it!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> I am thinking about purchasing the Vintage Alhambra Diamond Pave Pendant in YG.
> Opinions on this piece appreciated as I have not seen it IRL.
> [emoji256]&#128578;[emoji256]



I don't have the pendant but I do have the earrings in YG and they are a lovely classic.
Since you can wear all the colors, I would suggest yg...it will coordinate nicely with other potential pieces...like the diamond clover bracelet


----------



## PennyD2911

Loubies89 said:


> I just bought the YG vintage Alhambra pave and I love it!




Congrats! Thank you for the post![emoji256]


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> I don't have the pendant but I do have the earrings in YG and they are a lovely classic.
> 
> Since you can wear all the colors, I would suggest yg...it will coordinate nicely with other potential pieces...like the diamond clover bracelet




I think I'll go with YG, most of my other VCA pieces are YG, and like u said it will look lovely with the diamond clover bracelet. [emoji85][emoji1]


----------



## klynneann

Purrsey said:


> Hi. Gifted my first small VCA piece. Need to return to store to collect her few days later as she has to be shortened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300806



Hi Purrsey!  This bracelet is so pretty and delicate, and you have really nice hands!


----------



## perleegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> I am thinking about purchasing the Vintage Alhambra Diamond Pave Pendant in YG.
> Opinions on this piece appreciated as I have not seen it IRL.
> [emoji256]&#128578;[emoji256]




My sister has this piece, and wears it so beautifully 24/7. I think it would be a wise investment.[emoji4]


----------



## PennyD2911

perleegirl said:


> My sister has this piece, and wears it so beautifully 24/7. I think it would be a wise investment.[emoji4]




Thank you pg![emoji4]
That's exactly what I want to do.  I wore a pendant 24/7 for a couple years and now I'm looking for another one.  I was thinking the VA diamond pave would be perfect and you have just confirmed that. 
[emoji256]&#128578;[emoji256]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Thank you pg![emoji4]
> That's exactly what I want to do.  I wore a pendant 24/7 for a couple years and now I'm looking for another one.  I was thinking the VA diamond pave would be perfect and you have just confirmed that.
> [emoji256]&#128578;[emoji256]



I think you will love the pendant.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> I think you will love the pendant.




I texted my SA and its on the way to NY for lengthening. 
[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## sjunky13

PennyD2911 said:


> I texted my SA and its on the way to NY for lengthening.
> [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]



Yay! You will look amazing in it!


----------



## PennyD2911

sjunky13 said:


> Yay! You will look amazing in it!




Thnx D[emoji177]


----------



## sailorstripes

Hello fellow VCA lovers, there is a really great feature over at Town & Country showing VCA jewelry. So many good pieces, and the photos and styling are fantastic! Here is the link for anyone interested.

http://www.townandcountrymag.com/style/jewelry-and-watches/advice/g1991/sarah-vickers-classic-style/


----------



## cece1

sailorstripes said:


> Hello fellow VCA lovers, there is a really great feature over at Town & Country showing VCA jewelry. So many good pieces, and the photos and styling are fantastic! Here is the link for anyone interested.
> 
> http://www.townandcountrymag.com/style/jewelry-and-watches/advice/g1991/sarah-vickers-classic-style/



Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## PennyD2911

sailorstripes said:


> Hello fellow VCA lovers, there is a really great feature over at Town & Country showing VCA jewelry. So many good pieces, and the photos and styling are fantastic! Here is the link for anyone interested.
> 
> http://www.townandcountrymag.com/style/jewelry-and-watches/advice/g1991/sarah-vickers-classic-style/




Thanks ss! [emoji256]


----------



## calisnoopy

Hiii 

I wanted to ask, for those of you who have the 2015 holiday pendant necklace in the pink porcelain, do you wear it 24/7 and leave it on even when showering etc??

I'm not too familiar with porcelain jewelry and how durable it is, if worn 24/7 in the shower, etc against color fading, cracks or scratches on the porcelain part?

Would love to hear anyone's input and feedback 

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

calisnoopy said:


> Hiii
> 
> I wanted to ask, for those of you who have the 2015 holiday pendant necklace in the pink porcelain, do you wear it 24/7 and leave it on even when showering etc??
> 
> I'm not too familiar with porcelain jewelry and how durable it is, if worn 24/7 in the shower, etc against color fading, cracks or scratches on the porcelain part?
> 
> Would love to hear anyone's input and feedback
> 
> Thanks so much!!



Hi Cali, I wear mine 24/7 since this summer, I'm to lazy to remove it and I have no issues with it at all. I remove my 20 motif MOP and I need to clean thew MOP much more. I also keep my turquoise bracelet on most of the time but I got it preloved so I'm not stressed about it at all. So I think indeed porcelain is durable and don't forget it's protected by the beads and the back cover in gold..


----------



## Hobbiezm

calisnoopy said:


> Hiii
> 
> I wanted to ask, for those of you who have the 2015 holiday pendant necklace in the pink porcelain, do you wear it 24/7 and leave it on even when showering etc??
> 
> I'm not too familiar with porcelain jewelry and how durable it is, if worn 24/7 in the shower, etc against color fading, cracks or scratches on the porcelain part?
> 
> Would love to hear anyone's input and feedback
> 
> Thanks so much!!




Hi Calisnoopy- I was wearing it daily but was told to take it off by the sales manager- he said it will begin to get lose and since it's a special piece - really to baby it. I take it off now daily without a problem


----------



## Pursi

Hello ladies,
has anyone made a recent vintage Alhambra 10 motif necklace, with a new clasp? A little more angular with the VCA diamond outline imprint around it? I got it at the 5th Ave boutique and they said new necklaces were coming out this. Curious if that is the case or if I got one where the clasp was replaced for repair (like if they lent it out and came back broken).  (One of my VCA extenders from the past has this clasp.) they offered to change it to the original clasp but I said I didn't want it modified if this is the new clasp. Anyone know?
Thanks!


----------



## CATEYES

Pursi said:


> Hello ladies,
> has anyone made a recent vintage Alhambra 10 motif necklace, with a new clasp? A little more angular with the VCA diamond outline imprint around it? I got it at the 5th Ave boutique and they said new necklaces were coming out this. Curious if that is the case or if I got one where the clasp was replaced for repair (like if they lent it out and came back broken).  (One of my VCA extenders from the past has this clasp.) they offered to change it to the original clasp but I said I didn't want it modified if this is the new clasp. Anyone know?
> Thanks!



Can you post a picture of the clasp please?


----------



## Handbag Goddess

I REALLY like this watch and cannot find ANY information on it except that it was limited to "team members" only

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/vc-k0324-18-van-cleef-arpels-ladies-tonneau-watch

Does anyone own this watch or have they owned it in the past? Any comments would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Handbag Goddess

Pursi said:


> Hello ladies,
> has anyone made a recent vintage Alhambra 10 motif necklace, with a new clasp? A little more angular with the VCA diamond outline imprint around it? I got it at the 5th Ave boutique and they said new necklaces were coming out this. Curious if that is the case or if I got one where the clasp was replaced for repair (like if they lent it out and came back broken).  (One of my VCA extenders from the past has this clasp.) they offered to change it to the original clasp but I said I didn't want it modified if this is the new clasp. Anyone know?
> Thanks!



My brand new wg black onyx limited edition magic pendant has the same clasp as you are referring to
I've also read somewhere on this forum that these are the new clasps VCA is offering now
I wouldn't worry as now you know that you have received a newer piece than one that has been sitting around for a long time at the boutique nor has been tried on by many people


----------



## ChaneLisette

calisnoopy said:


> Hiii
> 
> I wanted to ask, for those of you who have the 2015 holiday pendant necklace in the pink porcelain, do you wear it 24/7 and leave it on even when showering etc??
> 
> I'm not too familiar with porcelain jewelry and how durable it is, if worn 24/7 in the shower, etc against color fading, cracks or scratches on the porcelain part?
> 
> Would love to hear anyone's input and feedback
> 
> Thanks so much!!



I wear mine 24/7 but try not to get it wet. I definitely would not go swimming with it though. I think the papers that came with it said something about discoloration of the porcelain if it were to get wet. So far it still looks brand new and does not have any scratches or discoloration.


----------



## 00sara00

calisnoopy said:


> Hiii
> 
> I wanted to ask, for those of you who have the 2015 holiday pendant necklace in the pink porcelain, do you wear it 24/7 and leave it on even when showering etc??
> 
> I'm not too familiar with porcelain jewelry and how durable it is, if worn 24/7 in the shower, etc against color fading, cracks or scratches on the porcelain part?
> 
> Would love to hear anyone's input and feedback
> 
> Thanks so much!!




I would not recommend it
The gold will loose its sparkle; even if the pink porcelain will tolerate the water.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sorry for the strange question, but what method of payment does Van Cleef accept?  Hubby said we will probably go shopping this weekend.  This would be my first piece.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## sbelle

Pursi said:


> Hello ladies,
> has anyone made a recent vintage Alhambra 10 motif necklace, with a new clasp? A little more angular with the VCA diamond outline imprint around it? I got it at the 5th Ave boutique and they said new necklaces were coming out this. Curious if that is the case or if I got one where the clasp was replaced for repair (like if they lent it out and came back broken).  (One of my VCA extenders from the past has this clasp.) they offered to change it to the original clasp but I said I didn't want it modified if this is the new clasp. Anyone know?
> Thanks!



That clasp has been my favorite clasp for years so I've had VCA change most of the clasps on my necklaces to that flat clasp.   I am happy to hear they are using it routinely on the necklaces now!


----------



## sbelle

CATEYES said:


> Can you post a picture of the clasp please?



I have assumed that *Pursi* is talking about this clasp.  It is the one that is the standard for the long Magic pendant necklaces, but has not been for vintage alhambra.  This fuzzy picture is of the clasp on my Letterwood long Magic pendant necklace, which I am wearing today!  







What is hard to see from the photo, is that inside the diamond shaped piece are the initials VC and then an engraved picture of a tower and then the initial A.  I am guessing the tower is the tower in Place Vendome?


----------



## CATEYES

sbelle said:


> I have assumed that *Pursi* is talking about this clasp.  It is the one that is the standard for the long Magic pendant necklaces, but has not been for vintage alhambra.  This fuzzy picture is of the clasp on my Letterwood long Magic pendant necklace, which I am wearing today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is hard to see from the photo, is that inside the diamond shaped piece are the initials VC and then an engraved picture of a tower and then the initial A.  I am guessing the tower is the tower in Place Vendome?



Thank you sbelle! I have one with this new clip you posted and my 10 motif has the old one. The old one sticks often though and can be hard to open. Yes, I agree the tower must be Place Vendome... I like the newer clasp! &#128568;


----------



## Handbag Goddess

Handbag Goddess said:


> I REALLY like this watch and cannot find ANY information on it except that it was limited to "team members" only
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/vc-k0324-18-van-cleef-arpels-ladies-tonneau-watch
> 
> Does anyone own this watch or have they owned it in the past? Any comments would be greatly appreciated



I just noticed this item is on hold through Ann's website
If it becomes "off hold", is it worth pursuing to purchase???
FYI, this is NOT my item for sale!  I'm just so intrigued by this watch as I've never seen it before


----------



## texasgirliegirl

calisnoopy said:


> Hiii
> 
> I wanted to ask, for those of you who have the 2015 holiday pendant necklace in the pink porcelain, do you wear it 24/7 and leave it on even when showering etc??
> 
> I'm not too familiar with porcelain jewelry and how durable it is, if worn 24/7 in the shower, etc against color fading, cracks or scratches on the porcelain part?
> 
> Would love to hear anyone's input and feedback
> 
> Thanks so much!!



Hello Calisnoopy!! 
Where have you BEEN?!!!  Welcome back&#128522;
I have the pendant but do NOT wear it ( nor any VCA jewelry) 24/7 or in the shower.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> That clasp has been my favorite clasp for years so I've had VCA change most of the clasps on my necklaces to that flat clasp.   I am happy to hear they are using it routinely on the necklaces now!



Hello Sbelle!
Do you mind sharing the fee for doing this?
Have you ever received and reluctance on VCA's part to switch the clasps?


----------



## 00sara00

sbelle said:


> That clasp has been my favorite clasp for years so I've had VCA change most of the clasps on my necklaces to that flat clasp.   I am happy to hear they are using it routinely on the necklaces now!




How long it took them to change the clasp?


----------



## pazt

I have a Special Order question : 

Are you allowed to special order pieces that they currently make and is available? Or they allow you to custom order a piece, say for example - a magic alhambra long pendant in pink sevres? or turquoise magic alhambra long pendant? 

thank you!


----------



## jennlt

pazt said:


> I have a Special Order question :
> 
> Are you allowed to special order pieces that they currently make and is available? Or they allow you to custom order a piece, say for example - a magic alhambra long pendant in pink sevres? or turquoise magic alhambra long pendant?
> 
> thank you!


I tried to special order a turquoise magic long alhambra necklace and they laughed...


----------



## pazt

jennlt said:


> I tried to special order a turquoise magic long alhambra necklace and they laughed...



I understand that turquoise is rare to impossible nowadays but i meant, can you order pieces that they traditionally do not make? 

anybody else ordered items that are especially made for them? not normally done or sold in stores?


----------



## monella

Hi ladies- I am hoping someone can help me with a decision I am trying to make. Does anyone own the VCA Pure single pendant necklace in any color? I just recently bought the Vintage Alhambra pendant and Sweet bracelet in MOP from Neimans, however, I am unsure if I will keep it. There is something I really like about the Pure pendant, but I've not been able to see it in person. Should I exchange for the Pure? Is it worth the extra $750.00 vs the Vintage Alhambra? Is the size of the pendant the same? If anyone has any input and/or photos, I'd greatly appreciate it! Thanks!


----------



## EmileH

monella said:


> Hi ladies- I am hoping someone can help me with a decision I am trying to make. Does anyone own the VCA Pure single pendant necklace in any color? I just recently bought the Vintage Alhambra pendant and Sweet bracelet in MOP from Neimans, however, I am unsure if I will keep it. There is something I really like about the Pure pendant, but I've not been able to see it in person. Should I exchange for the Pure? Is it worth the extra $750.00 vs the Vintage Alhambra? Is the size of the pendant the same? If anyone has any input and/or photos, I'd greatly appreciate it! Thanks!




Oh yay! I can answer a question about VCA. I started my VCA collection. I will post when I get home from my vacation. I tried on so many pieces. The pure pendant and earrings are larger than the vintage but not as large as magic. Hence the difference in price. I think you really have to see pure in person to see if you like it. It's such a completely different look. If you are into contemporary clean lines it might appeal to you.


----------



## CATEYES

monella said:


> Hi ladies- I am hoping someone can help me with a decision I am trying to make. Does anyone own the VCA Pure single pendant necklace in any color? I just recently bought the Vintage Alhambra pendant and Sweet bracelet in MOP from Neimans, however, I am unsure if I will keep it. There is something I really like about the Pure pendant, but I've not been able to see it in person. Should I exchange for the Pure? Is it worth the extra $750.00 vs the Vintage Alhambra? Is the size of the pendant the same? If anyone has any input and/or photos, I'd greatly appreciate it! Thanks!



Is the Pure Alahambra the same as what was once referenced as Modern Alahambra? 

If so, it comes in mop and onyx- I really like this line! It has quite a different feel than the vintage that is normally next to it. I was surprised how much I liked it, the mop looks especially stricking and has a lot of color in this line. If you love it more than what you bought, then IMHO it is definitely worth the price difference. Otherwise, you won't be able to get it out of your mind and will buy that as well &#129297;


----------



## monella

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh yay! I can answer a question about VCA. I started my VCA collection. I will post when I get home from my vacation. I tried on so many pieces. The pure pendant and earrings are larger than the vintage but not as large as magic. Hence the difference in price. I think you really have to see pure in person to see if you like it. It's such a completely different look. If you are into contemporary clean lines it might appeal to you.



Thank you!!


----------



## monella

CATEYES said:


> Is the Pure Alahambra the same as what was once referenced as Modern Alahambra?
> 
> If so, it comes in mop and onyx- I really like this line! It has quite a different feel than the vintage that is normally next to it. I was surprised how much I liked it, the mop looks especially stricking and has a lot of color in this line. If you love it more than what you bought, then IMHO it is definitely worth the price difference. Otherwise, you won't be able to get it out of your mind and will buy that as well &#129297;



Yes, I believe it is the once Modern Alhambra... I've only just recently started to become interested in VCA, so I've only known this as Pure. However, after I posted, I started to search a little more and did find one post/photo by a member who was wearing the pendant. I keep comparing it to the Vintage Alhambra and my eyes keep going to the Pure one... I really need to just go and see it in person as you suggested!


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Hello Sbelle!
> Do you mind sharing the fee for doing this?
> Have you ever received and reluctance on VCA's part to switch the clasps?



Hi TGG!  

I did not discover this clasp until after I had bought almost all of my vintage alhambra necklace collection.  I don't know if it didn't exist, or whether I just didn't know about it at the time of my purchases.  So in my case, I always had to pay for the new clasp and when the work was done they returned the old clasp to me.  I can't remember the cost exactly, but I think it was around $200.

It didn't always go smoothly -- last year I wanted this clasp put on a 10 motif white mop va necklace, took it to NYC, and it was finished and sent back to me a month or so later.  When it arrived, I was surprised to see that they had replaced the clasp on the necklace with the exact same clasp.  When I questioned why they did that, I was told that they didn't have any of the clasp I wanted.  

I am not sure how that made sense to anyone, when I told them explicitly that I there was nothing wrong with the current clasp, that I like this one better.  I was just told to check in every few months to see when the clasp might be back in stock.  It  took about 3-4 months, for the clasp to be back in stock, and I was able to get the clasp I wanted.


----------



## sbelle

00sara00 said:


> How long it took them to change the clasp?



The pieces had to go to the workshop, so the time varied depending on how busy the workshop was.  How simple a task is, does not affect how long something takes to get in and out of the workshop.

The quickest I have ever gotten something back was 2 weeks, the longest was almost 2 months (to adjust the tension/space on a pair of vintage alhambra earclips).  I would say the average was generally about 3 weeks.


----------



## HeidiDavis

sbelle said:


> Hi TGG!
> 
> I did not discover this clasp until after I had bought almost all of my vintage alhambra necklace collection.  I don't know if it didn't exist, or whether I just didn't know about it at the time of my purchases.  So in my case, I always had to pay for the new clasp and when the work was done they returned the old clasp to me.  I can't remember the cost exactly, but I think it was around $200.
> 
> It didn't always go smoothly -- last year I wanted this clasp put on a 10 motif white mop va necklace, took it to NYC, and it was finished and sent back to me a month or so later. * When it arrived, I was surprised to see that they had replaced the clasp on the necklace with the exact same clasp.*  When I questioned why they did that, I was told that they didn't have any of the clasp I wanted.
> 
> I am not sure how that made sense to anyone, when I told them explicitly that I there was nothing wrong with the current clasp, that I like this one better.  I was just told to check in every few months to see when the clasp might be back in stock.  It  took about 3-4 months, for the clasp to be back in stock, and I was able to get the clasp I wanted.


 

Omigosh!  Did you want to scream when you saw that they did this?!?  I would be so irritated!  I feel that they should have at least called you and told you the situation.  They could have asked you if you wanted them to return the necklace with the current clasp or if you would be willing to wait until they had the desired clasp.  What a waste of your time!  Something like this just boggles the mind, doesn't it? Lol.   Anyway, I'm glad that ultimately you got the necklace just the way you wanted it.


----------



## 00sara00

HeidiDavis said:


> Omigosh!  Did you want to scream when you saw that they did this?!?  I would be so irritated!  I feel that they should have at least called you and told you the situation.  They could have asked you if you wanted them to return the necklace with the current clasp or if you would be willing to wait until they had the desired clasp.  What a waste of your time!  Something like this just boggles the mind, doesn't it? Lol.   Anyway, I'm glad that ultimately you got the necklace just the way you wanted it.




I totally agree


----------



## klynneann

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh yay! I can answer a question about VCA. I started my VCA collection. I will post when I get home from my vacation. I tried on so many pieces. The pure pendant and earrings are larger than the vintage but not as large as magic. Hence the difference in price. I think you really have to see pure in person to see if you like it. It's such a completely different look. If you are into contemporary clean lines it might appeal to you.



Looking forward to seeing your new goodies, PbP!!



HeidiDavis said:


> Omigosh!  Did you want to scream when you saw that they did this?!?  I would be so irritated!  I feel that they should have at least called you and told you the situation.  They could have asked you if you wanted them to return the necklace with the current clasp or if you would be willing to wait until they had the desired clasp.  What a waste of your time!  Something like this just boggles the mind, doesn't it? Lol.   Anyway, I'm glad that ultimately you got the necklace just the way you wanted it.



This would have made me nuts!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I got my 1st piece!  Yay!


----------



## karylicious

AntiqueShopper said:


> I got my 1st piece!  Yay!




Gorgeous!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

karylicious said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## sbelle

klynneann said:


> This would have made me nuts!!





00sara00 said:


> I totally agree





HeidiDavis said:


> Omigosh!  Did you want to scream when you saw that they did this?!?  I would be so irritated!



lol -- I have to say in the beginning I was more dumbfounded than mad.  

I did get more angry as I worked through the situation.  I was pretty surprised that I was told that since they didn't have any in stock, I would need to keep calling back to find out when they came back into stock.  Really?  lol -- like I didn't have anything else to do with my time.  No offer to call me, even though I had paid for something that they didn't do correctly.


----------



## klynneann

AntiqueShopper said:


> I got my 1st piece!  Yay!



So beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## lapurse

monella said:


> Hi ladies- I am hoping someone can help me with a decision I am trying to make. Does anyone own the VCA Pure single pendant necklace in any color? I just recently bought the Vintage Alhambra pendant and Sweet bracelet in MOP from Neimans, however, I am unsure if I will keep it. There is something I really like about the Pure pendant, but I've not been able to see it in person. Should I exchange for the Pure? Is it worth the extra $750.00 vs the Vintage Alhambra? Is the size of the pendant the same? If anyone has any input and/or photos, I'd greatly appreciate it! Thanks!




The pure mop pendant was my first vca piece. You may find a pic of my modeling shot if you search. We went to look at both pure and vintage at the boutique and for me, it was an easy decision looking at them side to side. Pure was just more substantial than vintage and made more of a statement. It has a very shiny and thick edges along the pendant and the chain is thicker than that of vintage as well. Even as my vca collection has grown, this pendant carries a specialness as it's not seen as much as vintage line. 
Good luck and enjoy the magical experience of vca!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

klynneann said:


> So beautiful!  Congrats!



Thank you!  I love it.


----------



## EmileH

AntiqueShopper said:


> I got my 1st piece!  Yay!




Congratulations! It's beautiful.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congratulations! It's beautiful.



Thank you!  I'm so excited!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> lol -- I have to say in the beginning I was more dumbfounded than mad.
> 
> I did get more angry as I worked through the situation.  I was pretty surprised that I was told that since they didn't have any in stock, I would need to keep calling back to find out when they came back into stock.  Really?  lol -- like I didn't have anything else to do with my time.  No offer to call me, even though I had paid for something that they didn't do correctly.



They charged you to replace a perfectly functioning clasp with the same clasp?


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> They charged you to replace a perfectly functioning clasp with the same clasp?



They did!  And they returned the old clasp to me so I could see they were Identical -- except the new one was new. Crazy!!


----------



## HeidiDavis

sbelle said:


> lol -- I have to say in the beginning I was more dumbfounded than mad.
> 
> I did get more angry as I worked through the situation.  I was pretty surprised that I was told that since they didn't have any in stock, I would need to keep calling back to find out when they came back into stock.  Really?  lol -- like I didn't have anything else to do with my time.  No offer to call me, even though I had paid for something that they didn't do correctly.




You are a better woman than I am!  I would have had a hard time not expressing my displeasure at how ludicrous the whole situation was!  But, all's well that ends well.  At least the clasp is just as you want it now.


----------



## HeidiDavis

AntiqueShopper said:


> I got my 1st piece!  Yay!






Just exquisite!  You must be over the moon!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

HeidiDavis said:


> Just exquisite!  You must be over the moon!



Thank you!  I wanted one for such a long time, and now I am so happy to have one.  Hubby loves it too.  He thinks it looks "classy.".


----------



## PennyD2911

AntiqueShopper said:


> I got my 1st piece!  Yay!




Congrats!


----------



## blueberryjam

sbelle said:


> lol -- I have to say in the beginning I was more dumbfounded than mad.
> 
> I did get more angry as I worked through the situation.  I was pretty surprised that I was told that since they didn't have any in stock, I would need to keep calling back to find out when they came back into stock.  Really?  lol -- like I didn't have anything else to do with my time.  No offer to call me, even though I had paid for something that they didn't do correctly.




You're a very patient lady, *sbelle*!


----------



## blueberryjam

AntiqueShopper said:


> I got my 1st piece!  Yay!



YAY! Congratulations!!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

blueberryjam said:


> YAY! Congratulations!!!



Thank you!  I can't stop staring at it.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

PennyD2911 said:


> Congrats!



Thank you!  So exited!


----------



## ghoztz

AntiqueShopper said:


> I got my 1st piece!  Yay!



congrats!  it looks great on you!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

ghoztz said:


> congrats!  it looks great on you!!



Thank you!  I've wanted it for years!  Hubby decided to buy it for me for our fifth anniversary (which is in July).


----------



## texasgirliegirl

AntiqueShopper said:


> Thank you!  I've wanted it for years!  Hubby decided to buy it for me for our fifth anniversary (which is in July).



Lovely anniversary gift and an even more lovely daughter &#127800;


----------



## AntiqueShopper

texasgirliegirl said:


> Lovely anniversary gift and an even more lovely daughter &#127800;



Thank you!  She is my little sweetie.


----------



## purseinsanity

pazt said:


> I have a Special Order question :
> 
> Are you allowed to special order pieces that they currently make and is available? Or they allow you to custom order a piece, say for example - a magic alhambra long pendant in pink sevres? or turquoise magic alhambra long pendant?
> 
> thank you!





jennlt said:


> I tried to special order a turquoise magic long alhambra necklace and they laughed...



Yea me too!  I asked my SA about a long turquoise Magic and I got a guffaw back!


----------



## purseinsanity

pazt said:


> I understand that turquoise is rare to impossible nowadays but i meant, can you order pieces that they traditionally do not make?
> 
> anybody else ordered items that are especially made for them? not normally done or sold in stores?



I was fortunate enough to get a special order approved!


----------



## purseinsanity

sbelle said:


> Hi TGG!
> 
> I did not discover this clasp until after I had bought almost all of my vintage alhambra necklace collection.  I don't know if it didn't exist, or whether I just didn't know about it at the time of my purchases.  So in my case, I always had to pay for the new clasp and when the work was done they returned the old clasp to me.  I can't remember the cost exactly, but I think it was around $200.
> 
> It didn't always go smoothly -- last year I wanted this clasp put on a 10 motif white mop va necklace, took it to NYC, and it was finished and sent back to me a month or so later.  When it arrived, I was surprised to see that they had replaced the clasp on the necklace with the exact same clasp.  When I questioned why they did that, I was told that they didn't have any of the clasp I wanted.
> 
> I am not sure how that made sense to anyone, when I told them explicitly that I there was nothing wrong with the current clasp, that I like this one better.  I was just told to check in every few months to see when the clasp might be back in stock.  It  took about 3-4 months, for the clasp to be back in stock, and I was able to get the clasp I wanted.



WTH???  I'd have been furious!


----------



## purseinsanity

AntiqueShopper said:


> I got my 1st piece!  Yay!



Stunning!  Looks beautiful on you!  Congrats!!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

purseinsanity said:


> Stunning!  Looks beautiful on you!  Congrats!!!



Thank you! I still can't believe it is mine!


----------



## tomatotooty

Not sure if this is the right place to ask but... 

*What would you recommend a 23 year old lady get from VCA as her first starter piece?* What is most iconic/classic?

I'm looking for something simple and not too crazy expensive! Just graduated last year and have started working.  

Thank you ladies!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

tomatotooty said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask but...
> 
> *What would you recommend a 23 year old lady get from VCA as her first starter piece?* What is most iconic/classic?
> 
> I'm looking for something simple and not too crazy expensive! Just graduated last year and have started working.
> 
> Thank you ladies!



I would recommend a single vintage pendant in mother of pearl.


----------



## kimber418

tomatotooty said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask but...
> 
> *What would you recommend a 23 year old lady get from VCA as her first starter piece?* What is most iconic/classic?
> 
> I'm looking for something simple and not too crazy expensive! Just graduated last year and have started working.
> 
> Thank you ladies!


Both of my daughters while in their 20's received their first VCA piece.   It was a single vintage pendant.  One daughter received a Vintage Mother of Pearl pendant and the other a Vintage Turquoise Pendant.  I think a pendant is a perfect first piece of VCA for you.  You will always look back at it as a special time in your life.   Congratulations!


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> i would recommend a single vintage pendant in mother of pearl.







kimber418 said:


> both of my daughters while in their 20's received their first vca piece.   It was a single vintage pendant.  One daughter received a vintage mother of pearl pendant and the other a vintage turquoise pendant.  I think a pendant is a perfect first piece of vca for you.  You will always look back at it as a special time in your life.   Congratulations!




+1


----------



## pazt

purseinsanity said:


> I was fortunate enough to get a special order approved!




That's great news purseinsanity! can you share what custom piece you special ordered? I have one submitted right now with pending approval. I don't want to jinx it. 

*fingers crossed*


----------



## cung

AntiqueShopper said:


> I got my 1st piece!  Yay!



Such a classic piece! Congrats on your very 1st vca, it's versatile and timeless...


----------



## AntiqueShopper

cung said:


> Such a classic piece! Congrats on your very 1st vca, it's versatile and timeless...



Thank you!  I plan on wearing it all the time!


----------



## JulesB68

monella said:


> Hi ladies- I am hoping someone can help me with a decision I am trying to make. Does anyone own the VCA Pure single pendant necklace in any color? I just recently bought the Vintage Alhambra pendant and Sweet bracelet in MOP from Neimans, however, I am unsure if I will keep it. There is something I really like about the Pure pendant, but I've not been able to see it in person. Should I exchange for the Pure? Is it worth the extra $750.00 vs the Vintage Alhambra? Is the size of the pendant the same? If anyone has any input and/or photos, I'd greatly appreciate it! Thanks!




Hi Monella, 

This may not be of much use to you, since you can no longer get the grey MOP/WG in the pure Alhambra line, but his is how they compare side by side. The pure has much more solidity & weight to it than the vintage and somehow looks much bigger although there is not actually much difference in size when you lay one on top of the other. As others have commented, the chain is thicker. Personally I love the clean lines of the pure; unfortunately for me, they discontinued they grey shortly after I bought my first piece and YG is not for me.


----------



## lisawhit

JulesB68 said:


> Hi Monella,
> 
> This may not be of much use to you, since you can no longer get the grey MOP/WG in the pure Alhambra line, but his is how they compare side by side. The pure has much more solidity & weight to it than the vintage and somehow looks much bigger although there is not actually much difference in size when you lay one on top of the other. As others have commented, the chain is thicker. Personally I love the clean lines of the pure; unfortunately for me, they discontinued they grey shortly after I bought my first piece and YG is not for me.
> View attachment 3327120


Thank you for the size comparison....both are lovely...the pure is definitely  more substantial...


----------



## monella

JulesB68 said:


> Hi Monella,
> 
> This may not be of much use to you, since you can no longer get the grey MOP/WG in the pure Alhambra line, but his is how they compare side by side. The pure has much more solidity & weight to it than the vintage and somehow looks much bigger although there is not actually much difference in size when you lay one on top of the other. As others have commented, the chain is thicker. Personally I love the clean lines of the pure; unfortunately for me, they discontinued they grey shortly after I bought my first piece and YG is not for me.
> View attachment 3327120



Thank you so much! That is actually a big help. It's really nice to be able to see a side by side of the two. I haven't yet been able to make it to Neimans or a VCA boutique and am still pondering what to do. I see how the Pure pendant is much more substantial looking and how the chain is thicker as well. I also really love the clean lines and the shine of the Pure pendant! However, I also love the delicate look of the Vintage, too... &#128513;&#129300; I'll keep thinking! Thank you!


----------



## pazt

To the VCA experts - when did VCA make the limited edition vintage Alhambra pendant in letterwood with diamond? I was told it was not a holiday pendant. True? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hopingoneday

AntiqueShopper said:


> I got my 1st piece!  Yay!




That was my first piece, too! You will get so much use out of it! Gorgeous gorgeous necklace. Congrats!!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

hopingoneday said:


> That was my first piece, too! You will get so much use out of it! Gorgeous gorgeous necklace. Congrats!!!



Thank you! I love it!


----------



## MyDogTink

I have a stupid question. Are the vintage Alhambra earrings a clip with post or just clip? I tried them once but I can't remember. Thanks!


----------



## Notorious Pink

MyDogTink said:


> I have a stupid question. Are the vintage Alhambra earrings a clip with post or just clip? I tried them once but I can't remember. Thanks!




I thought all VCA earrings are clips with removable posts.


----------



## MyDogTink

BBC said:


> I thought all VCA earrings are clips with removable posts.




Great. Thanks for this.


----------



## hopingoneday

BBC said:


> I thought all VCA earrings are clips with removable posts.




Hi BBC and Tink:
Most, but not all. The smaller earrings that are more of the size of a stud do not have a clip. For instance, my Fleurette and sweet Alhambra earrings just have a post with a la poussette style back. HTH.


----------



## MyDogTink

Thanks. I'm going today. I'm looking for earrings to wear with my magic WG mop pendant (my only VCA piece). Omega backs tend to feel heavy so now I'm considering the perlee hoops.


----------



## MyDogTink

I picked the small frivole WG earrings. My mom was with me and said she couldn't leave without the  20 motif TE. Thanks to all the lovely members for the inspiration and always answering my questions.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MyDogTink said:


> I picked the small frivole WG earrings. My mom was with me and said she couldn't leave without the  20 motif TE. Thanks to all the lovely members for the inspiration and always answering my questions.



Both are such great pieces !!


----------



## PennyD2911

MyDogTink said:


> I picked the small frivole WG earrings. My mom was with me and said she couldn't leave without the  20 motif TE. Thanks to all the lovely members for the inspiration and always answering my questions.




Congrats! Love both pieces.


----------



## CATEYES

MyDogTink said:


> I picked the small frivole WG earrings. My mom was with me and said she couldn't leave without the  20 motif TE. Thanks to all the lovely members for the inspiration and always answering my questions.



Can't wait to see pics!! They both sound lovely&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Metrowestmama

MyDogTink said:


> Thanks. I'm going today. I'm looking for earrings to wear with my magic WG mop pendant (my only VCA piece). Omega backs tend to feel heavy so now I'm considering the perlee hoops.



I love perlee hoops. I wear mine when I wear my special edition oynx Magic pendant. Think the magic and hoops  look great together.


----------



## MyDogTink

texasgirliegirl said:


> Both are such great pieces !!







PennyD2911 said:


> Congrats! Love both pieces.







CATEYES said:


> Can't wait to see pics!! They both sound lovely[emoji106]&#127995;




Everything is being delivered this week. It's going to be a long week.


----------



## MyDogTink

Metrowestmama said:


> I love perlee hoops. I wear mine when I wear my special edition oynx Magic pendant. Think the magic and hoops  look great together.




The hoops were beautiful; however I have diamond hoops and just thought I should go with something different than anything I have. So I picked the small frivole earrings.


----------



## CATEYES

MyDogTink said:


> Everything is being delivered this week. It's going to be a long week.



Yes will feel like double time each day lol!


----------



## Metrowestmama

MyDogTink said:


> The hoops were beautiful; however I have diamond hoops and just thought I should go with something different than anything I have. So I picked the small frivole earrings.



I have those too. Great pieces and some day maybe the hoops will enter your home.


----------



## ShoooSh

our purchases from Paris (my friend's and I)   

(mine is the Sèvres Porcelain pendant)

price is 3600 Euros (including tax)


----------



## PennyD2911

ShoooSh said:


> our purchases from Paris (my friend's and I)
> 
> 
> 
> (mine is the Sèvres Porcelain pendant)
> 
> 
> 
> price is 3600 Euros (including tax)




I love your pendant! Congrats.


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> I love your pendant! Congrats.



P, have you received your pendant as yet? Anxious to see what it looks like


----------



## purseinsanity

MyDogTink said:


> I picked the small frivole WG earrings. My mom was with me and said she couldn't leave without the  20 motif TE. Thanks to all the lovely members for the inspiration and always answering my questions.



Congrats!  Can't wait to see!


----------



## purseinsanity

ShoooSh said:


> our purchases from Paris (my friend's and I)
> 
> (mine is the Sèvres Porcelain pendant)
> 
> price is 3600 Euros (including tax)



Love it all!


----------



## purseinsanity

kimber418 said:


> Both of my daughters while in their 20's received their first VCA piece.   It was a single vintage pendant.  One daughter received a Vintage Mother of Pearl pendant and the other a Vintage Turquoise Pendant.  I think a pendant is a perfect first piece of VCA for you.  You will always look back at it as a special time in your life.   Congratulations!



Perfect advice!


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> P, have you received your pendant as yet? Anxious to see what it looks like




I did [emoji4]. 
You remembered. 
These are just quick pics I took when I was unboxing it. Wish I had taken time for a better pic.


----------



## chaneljewel

PennyD2911 said:


> I did [emoji4].
> You remembered.
> These are just quick pics I took when I was unboxing it. Wish I had taken time for a better pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332834
> View attachment 3332835




Beautiful!


----------



## VCAforever

ShoooSh said:


> our purchases from Paris (my friend's and I)
> 
> (mine is the Sèvres Porcelain pendant)
> 
> price is 3600 Euros (including tax)


WOW love them all, but the blue porcelain is TDF!


----------



## pazt

PennyD2911 said:


> I did [emoji4].
> You remembered.
> These are just quick pics I took when I was unboxing it. Wish I had taken time for a better pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332834
> View attachment 3332835



Penny, stunning!!!!


----------



## pazt

ShoooSh said:


> our purchases from Paris (my friend's and I)
> 
> (mine is the Sèvres Porcelain pendant)
> 
> price is 3600 Euros (including tax)



Beautiful picks!!! Hope to see action pics!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

MyDogTink said:


> I picked the small frivole WG earrings. My mom was with me and said she couldn't leave without the  20 motif TE. Thanks to all the lovely members for the inspiration and always answering my questions.




Gorgeous choices! I love the frivole.


----------



## Notorious Pink

PennyD2911 said:


> I did [emoji4].
> You remembered.
> These are just quick pics I took when I was unboxing it. Wish I had taken time for a better pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332834
> View attachment 3332835




Penny this is gorgeous!!!


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> I did [emoji4].
> You remembered.
> These are just quick pics I took when I was unboxing it. Wish I had taken time for a better pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332834
> View attachment 3332835



I LVE this pendant P   It will go with everything. You and UR SA did good


----------



## ShoooSh

pazt said:


> Beautiful picks!!! Hope to see action pics!!!



Thanks Dear ... will do


----------



## ShoooSh

VCAforever said:


> WOW love them all, but the blue porcelain is TDF!



Thank u 3333


----------



## ShoooSh

purseinsanity said:


> Love it all!


----------



## ShoooSh

PennyD2911 said:


> I love your pendant! Congrats.



merci


----------



## ShoooSh

PennyD2911 said:


> I did [emoji4].
> You remembered.
> These are just quick pics I took when I was unboxing it. Wish I had taken time for a better pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332834
> View attachment 3332835


Congrats dear ... such an amazing piece ... wear it in good health


----------



## birkin10600

PennyD2911 said:


> I did [emoji4].
> You remembered.
> These are just quick pics I took when I was unboxing it. Wish I had taken time for a better pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332834
> View attachment 3332835



Stunning piece. I love it so much. &#128525;


----------



## birkin10600

ShoooSh said:


> our purchases from Paris (my friend's and I)
> 
> (mine is the Sèvres Porcelain pendant)
> 
> price is 3600 Euros (including tax)



Wow! Fabulous VCA haul. &#128525;


----------



## Candice0985

ShoooSh said:


> our purchases from Paris (my friend's and I)
> 
> (mine is the Sèvres Porcelain pendant)
> 
> price is 3600 Euros (including tax)


Beautiful! I love the sevres porcelain pendant, if I travel to Paris, this would be my one souvenir for myself!


----------



## gagabag

Advise for a newbie please, this will be my first VCA necklace... I am a doctor and plans to wear mine as often as possible and prefers to wear it under the radar (don't want to look too flashy to some distraught patients)

1. For those of you who have both, which one do you wear daily or more frequently- 10-motif yg onyx or wg mop?

2. How do you deal with finger smudges on your frivole earrings? My first & only piece is a small frivole in wg. It's a bit annoying putting them on as I end up smudging them all they time. 

3. Do you mix metals when you wear your VCA?

Sorry for the barrage of questions. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ShoooSh

Candice0985 said:


> Beautiful! I love the sevres porcelain pendant, if I travel to Paris, this would be my one souvenir for myself!


Thank u  


Yes Yes its a MUST have...


----------



## sjunky13

gagabag said:


> Advise for a newbie please, this will be my first VCA necklace... I am a doctor and plans to wear mine as often as possible and prefers to wear it under the radar (don't want to look too flashy to some distraught patients)
> 
> 1. For those of you who have both, which one do you wear daily or more frequently- 10-motif yg onyx or wg mop?
> 
> 2. How do you deal with finger smudges on your frivole earrings? My first & only piece is a small frivole in wg. It's a bit annoying putting them on as I end up smudging them all they time.
> 
> 3. Do you mix metals when you wear your VCA?
> 
> Sorry for the barrage of questions. Thanks in advance!


'
1. The black onyx is going to pop a lot more than the MOP. MOP in white gold is very pretty, much more subtle and casual than YG /ONYX

2. Frivole will smudge and get scratches, you need to baby it. They are a bit high maintenance, but worth it. 

3. I only wear Yellow Gold, hence all of my jewelry is in YG. I would mix metals , why not?


GL and enjoy picking out pieces. )))


----------



## PennyD2911

chaneljewel said:


> Beautiful!







pazt said:


> Penny, stunning!!!!







BBC said:


> Penny this is gorgeous!!!







ShoooSh said:


> Congrats dear ... such an amazing piece ... wear it in good health







birkin10600 said:


> Stunning piece. I love it so much. [emoji7]




Thank you![emoji177]


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> I LVE this pendant P   It will go with everything. You and UR SA did good




Thanks R [emoji177]
It is a lovely pendant. The addition of the diamonds and their sparkle  make it really special.  You need to call Mitchell so we can be pendant twinsies. [emoji1]


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> Thanks R [emoji177]
> It is a lovely pendant. The addition of the diamonds and their sparkle  make it really special.  You need to call Mitchell so we can be pendant twinsies. [emoji1]



I have been eyeing this pendant to wear with my Malachite earrings. I also have my 10-motifs YG_MOP which I don't wear so I must give this careful consideration. You see, I have also been very naughty and waiting for my pieces patiently 

You chose well P


----------



## MyDogTink

PennyD2911 said:


> I did [emoji4].
> You remembered.
> These are just quick pics I took when I was unboxing it. Wish I had taken time for a better pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332834
> View attachment 3332835




So pretty, Penny. And I think you take excellent photos.


----------



## ChaneLisette

PennyD2911 said:


> I did [emoji4].
> You remembered.
> These are just quick pics I took when I was unboxing it. Wish I had taken time for a better pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332834
> View attachment 3332835



Beautiful! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## purseinsanity

PennyD2911 said:


> I did [emoji4].
> You remembered.
> These are just quick pics I took when I was unboxing it. Wish I had taken time for a better pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332834
> View attachment 3332835



Oooohhhh this is gorgeous!


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> I have been eyeing this pendant to wear with my Malachite earrings. I also have my 10-motifs YG_MOP which I don't wear so I must give this careful consideration. You see, I have also been very naughty and waiting for my pieces patiently
> 
> 
> 
> You chose well P




The pendant would be lovely on you! [emoji4]


----------



## PennyD2911

MyDogTink said:


> So pretty, Penny. And I think you take excellent photos.




A www thanks Tink![emoji4]


----------



## PennyD2911

ChaneLisette said:


> Beautiful! [emoji173]&#65039;




TY[emoji256]


----------



## PennyD2911

purseinsanity said:


> Oooohhhh this is gorgeous!




Thank You [emoji8]


----------



## gagabag

sjunky13 said:


> '
> 
> 1. The black onyx is going to pop a lot more than the MOP. MOP in white gold is very pretty, much more subtle and casual than YG /ONYX
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Frivole will smudge and get scratches, you need to baby it. They are a bit high maintenance, but worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. I only wear Yellow Gold, hence all of my jewelry is in YG. I would mix metals , why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GL and enjoy picking out pieces. )))




Thanks for replying, much appreciated! x


----------



## Loubies89

I'm thinking of buying another piece before the next price increase! I'm torn between the 10 motif vintage alhambra YG MOP necklace and the gold between the finger Frivole ring. Right now I have the YG Onyx Vintage Alhambra bracelet and the YG diamond vintage alhambra pendant. 

What do you think?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> I did [emoji4].
> You remembered.
> These are just quick pics I took when I was unboxing it. Wish I had taken time for a better pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332834
> View attachment 3332835



So pretty!
You must be thrilled.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

gagabag said:


> Advise for a newbie please, this will be my first VCA necklace... I am a doctor and plans to wear mine as often as possible and prefers to wear it under the radar (don't want to look too flashy to some distraught patients)
> 
> 1. For those of you who have both, which one do you wear daily or more frequently- 10-motif yg onyx or wg mop?
> 
> 2. How do you deal with finger smudges on your frivole earrings? My first & only piece is a small frivole in wg. It's a bit annoying putting them on as I end up smudging them all they time.
> 
> 3. Do you mix metals when you wear your VCA?
> 
> Sorry for the barrage of questions. Thanks in advance!


The majority of your patients won't have any idea what you are wearing so don't worry about appearing flashy. Since you have the wg frivole earrings I recommend the wg MOP.
As for the frivole earrings, just keep a jewelry cloth handy. 
I collect vintage alhambra and frivole pieces in yg, but I do have several vca diamond pieces set in wg and I mix metals all the time.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Loubies89 said:


> I'm thinking of buying another piece before the next price increase! I'm torn between the 10 motif vintage alhambra YG MOP necklace and the gold between the finger Frivole ring. Right now I have the YG Onyx Vintage Alhambra bracelet and the YG diamond vintage alhambra pendant.
> 
> What do you think?



Depends on what you really want and enjoy wearing.  I would recommend the yg onyx 10 motif to attach to your bracelet in order to have a longer necklace but that wasn't one of your choices.
Among your stated choices, I would recommend the yg mop necklace.....


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> So pretty!
> 
> You must be thrilled.




Thank you, I am![emoji4]


----------



## EmileH

Ok this might be the most stupid question ever. I'm sorry. I just wore my magic mop pendant for the first time today. I'm obviously not doing anything reckless with it but it does swing around a bit as I move and it might tap gently against my desk, etc. Is it so fragile that I have to be careful about it breaking?


----------



## Nieniechu

I am considering getting my next piece before the price adjustment. I have a 10 motif chalcedony. I am thinking to get either another 10 motif chalcedony or the pure Alhambra mop 14 motif. I love the look of the long necklace. Any thoughts? Thanks in advance!! Also if anyone can post modeling pic of the pure Alhambra 14 motif?


----------



## 00sara00

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok this might be the most stupid question ever. I'm sorry. I just wore my magic mop pendant for the first time today. I'm obviously not doing anything reckless with it but it does swing around a bit as I move and it might tap gently against my desk, etc. Is it so fragile that I have to be careful about it breaking?




Yes it can break. I had the same necklace in Malachite and it broke from the middle because it fall down from my hand when I was trying to wear it.

I would advise you to be careful not to hit it with anything & you can shorten it if you want to


----------



## EmileH

00sara00 said:


> Yes it can break. I had the same necklace in Malachite and it broke from the middle because it fall down from my hand when I was trying to wear it.
> 
> I would advise you to be careful not to hit it with anything & you can shorten it if you want to




Thank you! I'm so sorry yours broke. I did drop one of my magic earrings and luckily nothing happened. I'm not a klutz really and not at all hard on my jewelry. I will be extremely careful in the future. I'm going to lad the edge of my desk![emoji23]


----------



## **Chanel**

Is it true that the blue Sèvres porcelain pendant is sold out and that they won't receive new stock?
I just called Place Vendome to inquire about the porcelain pendant and that is what the SA on the phone told me...sold out and no new stock .


----------



## EmileH

**Chanel** said:


> Is it true that the blue Sèvres porcelain pendant is sold out and that they won't receive new stock?
> 
> I just called Place Vendome to inquire about the porcelain pendant and that is what the SA on the phone told me...sold out and no new stock .




I'm sorry. I'm confused. Is the sevres pendant the same as the vendome edition blue porcelain pendant? It looks the same but I have never heard it referred to as sevres. If it's the same one I can tell you that they were readily available three weeks ago when we were there.


----------



## **Chanel**

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm sorry. I'm confused. Is the sevres pendant the same as the vendome edition blue porcelain pendant? It looks the same but I have never heard it referred to as sevres. If it's the same one I can tell you that they were readily available three weeks ago when we were there.



Yes, that is the one - the Vendome blue porcelain pendant .
Did you bought one?
I also heard that PF members recently bought one, but when I called Place Vendome today, the SA simply said it was sold out and that they wouldn't receive new stock .


----------



## EmileH

**Chanel** said:


> Yes, that is the one - the Vendome blue porcelain pendant .
> 
> Did you bought one?
> 
> I also heard that PF members recently bought one, but when I called Place Vendome today, the SA simply said it was sold out and that they wouldn't receive new stock .




My friend bought one. I'm so sorry. I had no idea they were so limited.


----------



## **Chanel**

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My friend bought one. I'm so sorry. I had no idea they were so limited.



I had no idea either.
I hope someone can confirm if they are really sold out or that there might be a small chance that I can still get one.
I love shades of blue, and while I haven't seen this pendant IRL so far, I think it must be beautiful. I also like that it is bigger than the normal Alhambra size (but smaller than the Magic size).

Congratulations to your lucky friend .


----------



## EmileH

**Chanel** said:


> I had no idea either.
> I hope someone can confirm if they are really sold out or that there might be a small chance that I can still get one.
> I love shades of blue, and while I haven't seen this pendant IRL so far, I think it must be beautiful. I also like that it is bigger than the normal Alhambra size (but smaller than the Magic size).
> 
> Congratulations to your lucky friend .




Yes exactly. It's in between the vintage and magic size. Good luck!


----------



## **Chanel**

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes exactly. It's in between the vintage and magic size. Good luck!



Thank you !


----------



## purseinsanity

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm sorry. I'm confused. Is the sevres pendant the same as the vendome edition blue porcelain pendant? It looks the same but I have never heard it referred to as sevres. If it's the same one I can tell you that they were readily available three weeks ago when we were there.



Yes.  The porcelain they use is Sevres porcelain.  HTH!


----------



## PennyD2911

We have had a lot of VCA earring/ear clips discussion on this thread, and if I can veer off topic just a bit I have a question. 

I'm going to be purchasing another pair of diamond studs. 
I know many of you have said you have these and I would appreciate if you would give me your opinion on what size diamonds you think look best.  I want to upgrade from what I have but don't want to go too over the top. I want them to be suitable for all occasions.  I asked the question here b/c we all have the same taste in our VCA pieces and other branded jewelry like Cartier or Tiffany and I feel this group understands and shares my taste in jewelry. [emoji4]
TIA[emoji177]


----------



## **Chanel**

OMG....I have one !

I wrote here yesterday that I called VCA at Place Vendome to inquire about the blue pendant, and the SA on the phone told me it was sold out and that they wouldn't receive any new stock.
I just had a gut feeling as it seemed strange to me that it was sold out.
So I decided to call again today and this time I spoke to a very friendly SA.
Turned out they actually have the blue pendant in stock, which means it is not sold out at all.
I just bought one, but they don't ship, so I need to plan a trip to Paris.
I probably won't make it to Paris before July, but my Birthday is in July too, so it will make a perfect Birthday present .
Can you tell I am excited ?


----------



## cung

**Chanel** said:


> OMG....I have one !
> 
> I wrote here yesterday that I called VCA at Place Vendome to inquire about the blue pendant, and the SA on the phone told me it was sold out and that they wouldn't receive any new stock.
> I just had a gut feeling as it seemed strange to me that it was sold out.
> So I decided to call again today and this time I spoke to a very friendly SA.
> Turned out they actually have the blue pendant in stock, which means it is not sold out at all.
> I just bought one, but they don't ship, so I need to plan a trip to Paris.
> I probably won't make it to Paris before July, but my Birthday is in July too, so it will make a perfect Birthday present .
> Can you tell I am excited ?



That's definitely an excitement!!! And a perfect present to mark your birthday... a trip to Place Vendome in Paris to pick up its special edition pendant, so remarkable... congrats


----------



## EmileH

**Chanel** said:


> OMG....I have one !
> 
> I wrote here yesterday that I called VCA at Place Vendome to inquire about the blue pendant, and the SA on the phone told me it was sold out and that they wouldn't receive any new stock.
> I just had a gut feeling as it seemed strange to me that it was sold out.
> So I decided to call again today and this time I spoke to a very friendly SA.
> Turned out they actually have the blue pendant in stock, which means it is not sold out at all.
> I just bought one, but they don't ship, so I need to plan a trip to Paris.
> I probably won't make it to Paris before July, but my Birthday is in July too, so it will make a perfect Birthday present .
> Can you tell I am excited ?




Yay! Congrats!


----------



## EmileH

PennyD2911 said:


> We have had a lot of VCA earring/ear clips discussion on this thread, and if I can veer off topic just a bit I have a question.
> 
> I'm going to be purchasing another pair of diamond studs.
> I know many of you have said you have these and I would appreciate if you would give me your opinion on what size diamonds you think look best.  I want to upgrade from what I have but don't want to go too over the top. I want them to be suitable for all occasions.  I asked the question here b/c we all have the same taste in our VCA pieces and other branded jewelry like Cartier or Tiffany and I feel this group understands and shares my taste in jewelry. [emoji4]
> TIA[emoji177]




I'm in the same situation. I just started my VCA collection but I still feel that larger studs are a must. It depends on you and on the diamonds- table etc. I have decided that slightly more than 2 ct but less than 3 ct is best. I am going to aim around 2.5 ct total weight. Of note my engagement ring is a family heirloom and is about 1.25 ct and I don't want to overshadow it. I have a similar size pendant so it's an easy decision for me.


----------



## **Chanel**

cung said:


> That's definitely an excitement!!! And a perfect present to mark your birthday... a trip to Place Vendome in Paris to pick up its special edition pendant, so remarkable... congrats





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yay! Congrats!



Thank you so much, I am sooooo excited and I am still smiling from ear to ear here .
I am also very excited about the size, between Vintage and Magic. 
I don't understand why the SA I spoke to on the phone yesterday said it was sold out, but I am so glad I listened to my gut feeling and that I called back today.
I am really looking forward to my Paris trip.
We don't have a VCA boutique where I live, so this is also a great opportunity to try on some more VCA pieces .


----------



## texasgirliegirl

**Chanel** said:


> Thank you so much, I am sooooo excited and I am still smiling from ear to ear here .
> I am also very excited about the size, between Vintage and Magic.
> I don't understand why the SA I spoke to on the phone yesterday said it was sold out, but I am so glad I listened to my gut feeling and that I called back today.
> I am really looking forward to my Paris trip.
> We don't have a VCA boutique where I live, so this is also a great opportunity to try on some more VCA pieces .



This is such great news!!!!
A visit to Paris will be a great way to spend your birthday, too....mine is also in July


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> We have had a lot of VCA earring/ear clips discussion on this thread, and if I can veer off topic just a bit I have a question.
> 
> I'm going to be purchasing another pair of diamond studs.
> I know many of you have said you have these and I would appreciate if you would give me your opinion on what size diamonds you think look best.  I want to upgrade from what I have but don't want to go too over the top. I want them to be suitable for all occasions.  I asked the question here b/c we all have the same taste in our VCA pieces and other branded jewelry like Cartier or Tiffany and I feel this group understands and shares my taste in jewelry. [emoji4]
> TIA[emoji177]



Great question.  I have two pairs...the first pair is slightly over 2 carats (wedding gift) and the second pair is slightly over 4 carats (baby gift).  Both pairs have excellent color and cut. 
 Initially I felt like the larger pair was OTT, but interestingly I became used to them over time and they no longer seemed flashy.  As I have become older,however,  I have become a lot more discrete with my jewelry so the smaller earrings feel more appropriate.
Around 1 to 1.5 tcw/ear is perfect overall.  On a VCA note, I also own both the large fleurette and the small fleurette earrings.  The sparkly/fire of these earrings are unsurpassed.  Now I wear my fleurettes all the time and store my studs in the safe.


----------



## **Chanel**

texasgirliegirl said:


> This is such great news!!!!
> A visit to Paris will be a great way to spend your birthday, too....mine is also in July



How fun that we share the same birthday month (mine is the 19th of July) .
Last time I was in Paris during summer season has been several years ago, so it's nice to go back now. And to come back with a nice VCA piece is the perfect souvenir and Birthday gift .
When I visit the boutique, I hope to see the long Magic single motif necklace too, especially in carnelian and in rosewood. Can't decide which of the two I like better yet and no idea if they will even suit me, but would love to find out during my visit .


----------



## Monaliceke

**Chanel** said:


> OMG....I have one !
> 
> I wrote here yesterday that I called VCA at Place Vendome to inquire about the blue pendant, and the SA on the phone told me it was sold out and that they wouldn't receive any new stock.
> I just had a gut feeling as it seemed strange to me that it was sold out.
> So I decided to call again today and this time I spoke to a very friendly SA.
> Turned out they actually have the blue pendant in stock, which means it is not sold out at all.
> I just bought one, but they don't ship, so I need to plan a trip to Paris.
> I probably won't make it to Paris before July, but my Birthday is in July too, so it will make a perfect Birthday present .
> Can you tell I am excited ?



Congrats! That is certainly a very special birthday present.


----------



## Monaliceke

**Chanel** said:


> How fun that we share the same birthday month (mine is the 19th of July) .
> Last time I was in Paris during summer season has been several years ago, so it's nice to go back now. And to come back with a nice VCA piece is the perfect souvenir and Birthday gift .
> When I visit the boutique, I hope to see the long Magic single motif necklace too, especially in carnelian and in rosewood. Can't decide which of the two I like better yet and no idea if they will even suit me, but would love to find out during my visit .



I think you will fall in love with the Magic single motif long necklace. I tried it when I was there and love them all.  It's a very versatile style and suitable from day to night. Unfortunately it was out of my budget at that time


----------



## PennyD2911

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm in the same situation. I just started my VCA collection but I still feel that larger studs are a must. It depends on you and on the diamonds- table etc. I have decided that slightly more than 2 ct but less than 3 ct is best. I am going to aim around 2.5 ct total weight. Of note my engagement ring is a family heirloom and is about 1.25 ct and I don't want to overshadow it. I have a similar size pendant so it's an easy decision for me.







texasgirliegirl said:


> Great question.  I have two pairs...the first pair is slightly over 2 carats (wedding gift) and the second pair is slightly over 4 carats (baby gift).  Both pairs have excellent color and cut.
> Initially I felt like the larger pair was OTT, but interestingly I became used to them over time and they no longer seemed flashy.  As I have become older,however,  I have become a lot more discrete with my jewelry so the smaller earrings feel more appropriate.
> Around 1 to 1.5 tcw/ear is perfect overall.  On a VCA note, I also own both the large fleurette and the small fleurette earrings.  The sparkly/fire of these earrings are unsurpassed.  Now I wear my fleurettes all the time and store my studs in the safe.




Thank you ladies.[emoji4]
I have a pair of 2.50ctw now, so I think I'll move up a bit in size.


----------



## kimber418

**Chanel** said:


> OMG....I have one !
> 
> I wrote here yesterday that I called VCA at Place Vendome to inquire about the blue pendant, and the SA on the phone told me it was sold out and that they wouldn't receive any new stock.
> I just had a gut feeling as it seemed strange to me that it was sold out.
> So I decided to call again today and this time I spoke to a very friendly SA.
> Turned out they actually have the blue pendant in stock, which means it is not sold out at all.
> I just bought one, but they don't ship, so I need to plan a trip to Paris.
> I probably won't make it to Paris before July, but my Birthday is in July too, so it will make a perfect Birthday present .
> Can you tell I am excited ?


Congrats on being persistant and finding what you wanted!   YEAH!  Congrats!


----------



## PennyD2911

**Chanel** said:


> OMG....I have one !
> 
> I wrote here yesterday that I called VCA at Place Vendome to inquire about the blue pendant, and the SA on the phone told me it was sold out and that they wouldn't receive any new stock.
> I just had a gut feeling as it seemed strange to me that it was sold out.
> So I decided to call again today and this time I spoke to a very friendly SA.
> Turned out they actually have the blue pendant in stock, which means it is not sold out at all.
> I just bought one, but they don't ship, so I need to plan a trip to Paris.
> I probably won't make it to Paris before July, but my Birthday is in July too, so it will make a perfect Birthday present .
> Can you tell I am excited ?




Awesome - congrats!


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Great question.  I have two pairs...the first pair is slightly over 2 carats (wedding gift) and the second pair is slightly over 4 carats (baby gift).  Both pairs have excellent color and cut.
> Initially I felt like the larger pair was OTT, but interestingly I became used to them over time and they no longer seemed flashy.  As I have become older,however,  I have become a lot more discrete with my jewelry so the smaller earrings feel more appropriate.
> Around 1 to 1.5 tcw/ear is perfect overall.  On a VCA note, I also own both the large fleurette and the small fleurette earrings.  The sparkly/fire of these earrings are unsurpassed.  Now I wear my fleurettes all the time and store my studs in the safe.




Which size fleurettes are your favorite?


----------



## Notorious Pink

**Chanel** said:


> Thank you so much, I am sooooo excited and I am still smiling from ear to ear here .
> 
> I am also very excited about the size, between Vintage and Magic.
> 
> I don't understand why the SA I spoke to on the phone yesterday said it was sold out, but I am so glad I listened to my gut feeling and that I called back today.
> 
> I am really looking forward to my Paris trip.
> 
> We don't have a VCA boutique where I live, so this is also a great opportunity to try on some more VCA pieces .




Congratulations! Yay!

So - how does that work? Did you pay for it over the phone and they'll just keep holding it for you until you get to Paris? &#129300;&#129300;&#129300;


----------



## Notorious Pink

PennyD2911 said:


> We have had a lot of VCA earring/ear clips discussion on this thread, and if I can veer off topic just a bit I have a question.
> 
> I'm going to be purchasing another pair of diamond studs.
> I know many of you have said you have these and I would appreciate if you would give me your opinion on what size diamonds you think look best.  I want to upgrade from what I have but don't want to go too over the top. I want them to be suitable for all occasions.  I asked the question here b/c we all have the same taste in our VCA pieces and other branded jewelry like Cartier or Tiffany and I feel this group understands and shares my taste in jewelry. [emoji4]
> TIA[emoji177]




I'd love to help, but I'm a "more is more" kinda girl. That said, I have an acquaintance whose studs appear to be 5 carats each and that may be a bit much for me....I guess for me I'd go with 3-3.25 carats each. I just don't have studs because I know I'd get bored of them, I need design.


----------



## PennyD2911

BBC said:


> I'd love to help, but I'm a "more is more" kinda girl. That said, I have an acquaintance whose studs appear to be 5 carats each and that may be a bit much for me....I guess for me I'd go with 3-3.25 carats each. I just don't have studs because I know I'd get bored of them, I need design.




I tend to be drawn to larger diamonds as well.
My center diamond in my ering is a 6ct oval.
I just spoke with my jeweler and asked him to locate suitable diamonds for 2ct each ear and 3ct each ear.
Then I can go down from the 2ct if I think I need to.
3ct  in each ear  is as large as I would want to go.


----------



## blueberryjam

PennyD2911 said:


> Thank you ladies.[emoji4]
> I have a pair of 2.50ctw now, so I think I'll move up a bit in size.



Hi Penny,

I think the overall look depends on the size of your earlobes and your physique. Going by guesstimates, the size of each your diamond stud should be around 7mm in diameter. If you're having a little bit of diamond shrinkage syndrome, I think going up to 3-3.5 cttw should be quite comfortable for you?  

4 cttw will be lovely and impressive! If the proportions are good on you, why not?

ETA - I see you have made plans! Do share with us what you decide in the end.


----------



## blueberryjam

**Chanel** said:


> OMG....I have one !
> 
> I wrote here yesterday that I called VCA at Place Vendome to inquire about the blue pendant, and the SA on the phone told me it was sold out and that they wouldn't receive any new stock.
> I just had a gut feeling as it seemed strange to me that it was sold out.
> So I decided to call again today and this time I spoke to a very friendly SA.
> Turned out they actually have the blue pendant in stock, which means it is not sold out at all.
> I just bought one, but they don't ship, so I need to plan a trip to Paris.
> I probably won't make it to Paris before July, but my Birthday is in July too, so it will make a perfect Birthday present .
> Can you tell I am excited ?



Congratulations, ***Chanel***! 
Persistence worked for you! It will be a lovely souvenir and birthday present!


----------



## **Chanel**

luxemadam said:


> Congrats! That is certainly a very special birthday present.





luxemadam said:


> I think you will fall in love with the Magic single motif long necklace. I tried it when I was there and love them all.  It's a very versatile style and suitable from day to night. Unfortunately it was out of my budget at that time



Thank you !
The Magic sounds great and can't wait to try it on. I am not planning to buy it during my visit this time, unless the blue porcelain pendant will not suit me at all. In that case, the Magic is my plan B .
One thing is for sure...I am not going to leave empty handed as I also have a plan C,D, E etc. .




kimber418 said:


> Congrats on being persistant and finding what you wanted!   YEAH!  Congrats!





PennyD2911 said:


> Awesome - congrats!



Thank you so much, ladies . 




BBC said:


> Congratulations! Yay!
> 
> So - how does that work? Did you pay for it over the phone and they'll just keep holding it for you until you get to Paris? &#129300;&#129300;&#129300;



Thank you, dear! I love blue and I also like that this size is bigger than the Vintage, so I really can't wait to see it .
Unfortunately they don't ship, so I have to collect it in person.
They ask for a partial (30%) or full payment, done by bank wire.
I told them I probably couldn't make it to Paris before mid July, but that was no problem at all as long as I did a (partial) payment .


----------



## **Chanel**

blueberryjam said:


> Congratulations, ***Chanel***!
> Persistence worked for you! It will be a lovely souvenir and birthday present!



Thank you so much, *blueberryjam* !
Yes, I am glad that I listened to my gut feeling. I still don't understand why the other SA said it was sold out while it was not, but at least I have one on hold now .


----------



## PennyD2911

blueberryjam said:


> Hi Penny,
> 
> 
> 
> I think the overall look depends on the size of your earlobes and your physique. Going by guesstimates, the size of each your diamond stud should be around 7mm in diameter. If you're having a little bit of diamond shrinkage syndrome, I think going up to 3-3.5 cttw should be quite comfortable for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 4 cttw will be lovely and impressive! If the proportions are good on you, why not?
> 
> 
> 
> ETA - I see you have made plans! Do share with us what you decide in the end.




I just gave my jeweler a starting point so he can begin the diamond search.  No concrete plans yet  

I am not petite, but my ears are not large.  I am leaning toward 4cttw but at this point I don't have a mindset that can't be changed. 
Thank you for your input!


----------



## MyDogTink

PennyD2911 said:


> I just gave my jeweler a starting point so he can begin the diamond search.  No concrete plans yet
> 
> I am not petite, but my ears are not large.  I am leaning toward 4cttw but at this point I don't have a mindset that can't be changed.
> Thank you for your input!




You wouldn't consider the fleurettes?


----------



## Notorious Pink

**Chanel** said:


> Unfortunately they don't ship, so I have to collect it in person.
> 
> They ask for a partial (30%) or full payment, done by bank wire.
> 
> I told them I probably couldn't make it to Paris before mid July, but that was no problem at all as long as I did a (partial) payment .




Oooh, this is VERY good to know! So they will hold it if you do a 30% partial?Do you have to collect it yourself, or can a relative or friend collect it? This is all great info. Do you know how long they'd hold it?

And - most importantly - how much does it cost? Did you pay in Euros?

Details! I love the Sevres pendant! Actually I love all the Sevres pieces.


----------



## PennyD2911

MyDogTink said:


> You wouldn't consider the fleurettes?




I think they are beautiful and I know from my VA diamond pave pendant VCA diamonds have amazing fire and sparkle!
This time I just really want the diamond studs. [emoji4]


----------



## HADASSA

**Chanel** said:


> OMG....I have one !
> 
> I wrote here yesterday that I called VCA at Place Vendome to inquire about the blue pendant, and the SA on the phone told me it was sold out and that they wouldn't receive any new stock.
> I just had a gut feeling as it seemed strange to me that it was sold out.
> So I decided to call again today and this time I spoke to a very friendly SA.
> Turned out they actually have the blue pendant in stock, which means it is not sold out at all.
> I just bought one, but they don't ship, so I need to plan a trip to Paris.
> I probably won't make it to Paris before July, but my Birthday is in July too, so it will make a perfect Birthday present .
> Can you tell I am excited ?



Just as excited for you 

Do you have relatives / friends in Europe they can ship to?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

**Chanel** said:


> How fun that we share the same birthday month (mine is the 19th of July) .
> Last time I was in Paris during summer season has been several years ago, so it's nice to go back now. And to come back with a nice VCA piece is the perfect souvenir and Birthday gift .
> When I visit the boutique, I hope to see the long Magic single motif necklace too, especially in carnelian and in rosewood. Can't decide which of the two I like better yet and no idea if they will even suit me, but would love to find out during my visit .


No WAY!!!!
My birthday is also July 19th
I have never met another person who shares a birthday with me!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Which size fleurettes are your favorite?



I wear the large fleurettes all the time...more often than my 4 carat studs.  They seem "friendlier" and are incredibly sparkly.  I live in a big city and have become worried about crime lately so I am not currently wearing my e ring or my larger stud earrings.  They are safe in the safe.
As for size, you really need to try them on of course.  Like yours, my e-ring is substantial (6.5 cts round with side baguettes, Cartier) so my larger studs can feel  flashy in certain circumstances.  That's OK for an evening event but I prefer to tone it down for daytime.  The other thing to consider is that ...I want to say this delicately...once you get much larger than 4 carats I worry that people will assume the studs are CZ's even if you have a large e-ring, carry a birkin, etc.  Studs that large begin to appear more like "fun" jewelry rather than fine jewelry and if the cost is the same, I would prefer to have smaller yet well cut diamonds vs large..just to go large,  Does this make sense?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> I just gave my jeweler a starting point so he can begin the diamond search.  No concrete plans yet
> 
> I am not petite, but my ears are not large.  I am leaning toward 4cttw but at this point I don't have a mindset that can't be changed.
> Thank you for your input!



4 carats tw is a great size...allows for the shrinkage factor yet doesn't appear gaudy.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> I wear the large fleurettes all the time...more often than my 4 carat studs.  They seem "friendlier" and are incredibly sparkly.  I live in a big city and have become worried about crime lately so I am not currently wearing my e ring or my larger stud earrings.  They are safe in the safe.
> As for size, you really need to try them on of course.  Like yours, my e-ring is substantial (6.5 cts round with side baguettes, Cartier) so my larger studs can feel  flashy in certain circumstances.  That's OK for an evening event but I prefer to tone it down for daytime.  The other thing to consider is that ...I want to say this delicately...once you get much larger than 4 carats I worry that people will assume the studs are CZ's even if you have a large e-ring, carry a birkin, etc.  Studs that large begin to appear more like "fun" jewelry rather than fine jewelry and if the cost is the same, I would prefer to have smaller yet well cut diamonds vs large..just to go large,  Does this make sense?




I totally understand what you are saying! I said the same thing about CZs to my friend today.  You are right no matter how authentic everything you are wearing is, if the earrings are "whoppers"  the first thought is "I wonder if they are real?"   Since I am not short and do not have a petite build I think I can carry off 2ct in each ear w/o looking gaudy or fake.  I completely agree with what you said about size and quality.  In round brilliant diamonds the cut is of utmost importance .  I'd much rather go down .50 or more In size to have a well cut, good color, and good clarity diamond. 
In this case size is not everything. [emoji1][emoji12][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## hopingoneday

texasgirliegirl said:


> Great question.  I have two pairs...the first pair is slightly over 2 carats (wedding gift) and the second pair is slightly over 4 carats (baby gift).  Both pairs have excellent color and cut.
> Initially I felt like the larger pair was OTT, but interestingly I became used to them over time and they no longer seemed flashy.  As I have become older,however,  I have become a lot more discrete with my jewelry so the smaller earrings feel more appropriate.
> Around 1 to 1.5 tcw/ear is perfect overall.  On a VCA note, I also own both the large fleurette and the small fleurette earrings.  The sparkly/fire of these earrings are unsurpassed.  Now I wear my fleurettes all the time and store my studs in the safe.




+1!
Although I have a pair of 1 1/2 ct studs, I wear my large diamond fleurettes all the time and the studs virtually never anymore. The fleurettes are so pretty. They're very feminine, and yet classic enough that they are perfect for many occasions from everyday to evening. Would you consider trying on a pair to see if you like them?


----------



## PennyD2911

hopingoneday said:


> +1!
> Although I have a pair of 1 1/2 ct studs, I wear my large diamond fleurettes all the time and the studs virtually never anymore. The fleurettes are so pretty. They're very feminine, and yet classic enough that they are perfect for many occasions from everyday to evening. Would you consider trying on a pair to see if you like them?




I would love to, but my VCA Boutique in NM is 6 hours away.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> I totally understand what you are saying! I said the same thing about CZs to my friend today.  You are right no matter how authentic everything you are wearing is, if the earrings are "whoppers"  the first thought is "I wonder if they are real?"   Since I am not short and do not have a petite build I think I can carry off 2ct in each ear w/o looking gaudy or fake.  I completely agree with what you said about size and quality.  In round brilliant diamonds the cut is of utmost importance .  I'd much rather go down .50 or more In size to have a well cut, good color, and good clarity diamond.
> In this case size is not everything. [emoji1][emoji12][emoji1][emoji1]



You can totally pull off 2cts in each ear. It's a great size and please don't feel that I'm implying that this size is gaudy. I have this size and I'm 5'1". I just feel that once you go beyond that they start to lose a degree of elegance and become questionable to others. &#128563;  Just my opinion of course.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> You can totally pull off 2cts in each ear. It's a great size and please don't feel that I'm implying that this size is gaudy. I have this size and I'm 5'1". I just feel that once you go beyond that they start to lose a degree of elegance and become questionable to others. [emoji15]  Just my opinion of course.




I agree with you. [emoji4]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hopingoneday said:


> +1!
> Although I have a pair of 1 1/2 ct studs, I wear my large diamond fleurettes all the time and the studs virtually never anymore. The fleurettes are so pretty. They're very feminine, and yet classic enough that they are perfect for many occasions from everyday to evening. Would you consider trying on a pair to see if you like them?



Aren't these GREAT earrings?? I had initially dismissed this design until I tried them on. Now I wear them all the time. 
They are more sparkly than any single stud and seem right for virtually every occasion. 
The fleurette design is the foundation for many VCA high jewelry pieces so it's iconic. 
Unlike pave, these diamonds are larger and the VCA cut allows for that rainbow, colorful sparkle effect. 
I'm slightly obsessed...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> I would love to, but my VCA Boutique in NM is 6 hours away.



Isn't the fabulous Mitch your devoted SA??
I'll bet he could ship you a pair on approval. 
Shameless enabling...I know!! &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Isn't the fabulous Mitch your devoted SA??
> 
> I'll bet he could ship you a pair on approval.
> 
> Shameless enabling...I know!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




He is.[emoji173]&#65039;. I am sure he would.  I'll consider that.&#128578;


----------



## **Chanel**

BBC said:


> Oooh, this is VERY good to know! So they will hold it if you do a 30% partial?Do you have to collect it yourself, or can a relative or friend collect it? This is all great info. Do you know how long they'd hold it?
> 
> And - most importantly - how much does it cost? Did you pay in Euros?
> 
> Details! I love the Sevres pendant! Actually I love all the Sevres pieces.



Hi dear,

Yes, they will hold it if you do a 30% partial. Or pay in full in case you prefer that.
I don't know the maximum time they would hold it for you, maybe others can chime in on that. I go to Paris during the second half of July and it was no problem to hold it for me until then.
A friend of relative can collect it for you too, but you have to tell VCA in advance who is coming to collect it.
Current price for the pendant is EUR 3600,00. 
Based on what I've read on this forum, there might be a price increase coming soon though (1st of May).
HTH and please let me know if you have more questions .



HADASSA said:


> Just as excited for you
> 
> Do you have relatives / friends in Europe they can ship to?



Thank you, this is my first VCA necklace, so I am very excited .
They told me it was only possible to collect it in person, or that a relative or friend could pick it up for me. Shipping wasn't possible. 
But that's fine, because now I have the chance to try and see some more VCA pieces IRL . I hope to try the longer Magic one motif necklace when I am there, and perhaps the Frivole earrings .



texasgirliegirl said:


> No WAY!!!!
> My birthday is also July 19th
> I have never met another person who shares a birthday with me!



Oh my, that really is a coincidence. I know 2 other PFers who also share our birthday, so that makes 4 of us now . 



PennyD2911 said:


> He is.[emoji173]&#65039;. I am sure he would.  I'll consider that.&#128578;



If it is possible that they ship it to you on approval, I think that would be a great option.
Then you can decide if you want the Fleurettes or that you rather want to go for studs instead .


----------



## NewBe

**Chanel** said:


> Hi dear,
> 
> Yes, they will hold it if you do a 30% partial. Or pay in full in case you prefer that.
> I don't know the maximum time they would hold it for you, maybe others can chime in on that. I go to Paris during the second half of July and it was no problem to hold it for me until then.
> A friend of relative can collect it for you too, but you have to tell VCA in advance who is coming to collect it.
> Current price for the pendant is EUR 3600,00.
> Based on what I've read on this forum, there might be a price increase coming soon though (1st of May).
> HTH and please let me know if you have more questions1:.



Are you very definite that other designated person can pick up the item(s) for you?   I was told in the past that the person who paid the deposit is the only person who can pick it up no one else because that's what's registered in the system.  And they used that for VAT refund (I think that's how I understood it).  Maybe they changed the rule recently.


----------



## sslfn

**Chanel** said:


> Hi dear,
> 
> Yes, they will hold it if you do a 30% partial. Or pay in full in case you prefer that.
> I don't know the maximum time they would hold it for you, maybe others can chime in on that. I go to Paris during the second half of July and it was no problem to hold it for me until then.
> A friend of relative can collect it for you too, but you have to tell VCA in advance who is coming to collect it.
> Current price for the pendant is EUR 3600,00.
> Based on what I've read on this forum, there might be a price increase coming soon though (1st of May).
> HTH and please let me know if you have more questions .
> .



I've been been thinking to buy this pendant too!!! I have a friend in Paris can collect it for me, but do you or anyone know she will be able to qualify for VAT refund if she is not the original buyer? Also is there any time limit the VAT refund has? Say you buy it now, can my friend still claim the VAT refund when she comes back here in July or August?

 I am excited about it too, but want to make sure I can get the VAT refund. TIA!


----------



## **Chanel**

NewBe said:


> Are you very definite that other designated person can pick up the item(s) for you?   I was told in the past that the person who paid the deposit is the only person who can pick it up no one else because that's what's registered in the system.  And they used that for VAT refund (I think that's how I understood it).  Maybe they changed the rule recently.



Yes, that is what they told me on the phone - a relative or friend could pick it up for me as long as I told them in advance who was going to pick it up. I was surprised that they didn't ship, so the only option was pick it up in person or let a relative/friend pick it up for me.
I must clarify that I am in Europe too (so VAT refund doesn't apply to me), maybe that's why they allow me that I could send someone else to pick it up.
I don't know if the rules for non EU residents are different. Maybe someone here can clarify?


----------



## **Chanel**

sslfn said:


> I've been been thinking to buy this pendant too!!! I have a friend in Paris can collect it for me, but do you or anyone know she will be able to qualify for VAT refund if she is not the original buyer? Also is there any time limit the VAT refund has? Say you buy it now, can my friend still claim the VAT refund when she comes back here in July or August?
> 
> I am excited about it too, but want to make sure I can get the VAT refund. TIA!



I have no idea, I am sorry.
I am in Europe too, so a VAT refund doesn't apply to me.
I hope someone else can tell you more about the VAT refund and I hope you can get this beautiful pendant too .


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> Aren't these GREAT earrings?? I had initially dismissed this design until I tried them on. Now I wear them all the time.
> 
> They are more sparkly than any single stud and seem right for virtually every occasion.
> 
> The fleurette design is the foundation for many VCA high jewelry pieces so it's iconic.
> 
> Unlike pave, these diamonds are larger and the VCA cut allows for that rainbow, colorful sparkle effect.
> 
> I'm slightly obsessed...






texasgirliegirl said:


> Isn't the fabulous Mitch your devoted SA??
> 
> I'll bet he could ship you a pair on approval.
> 
> Shameless enabling...I know!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




TGG you are the ultimate enabler! Getting two of us (probably more [emoji41]) at once....now I have to check out the Fleurettes!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> TGG you are the ultimate enabler! Getting two of us (probably more [emoji41]) at once....now I have to check out the Fleurettes!



I'm sorry!!  
One more feature that I love and need to share. I have always had problems with my larger stud earrings sort of tipping over. 
The fleurettes lay very flat on the ear. 
I love them so much. 
I can share a photo of the size comparison between the large and the small size if you are interested.


----------



## purseinsanity

PennyD2911 said:


> We have had a lot of VCA earring/ear clips discussion on this thread, and if I can veer off topic just a bit I have a question.
> 
> I'm going to be purchasing another pair of diamond studs.
> I know many of you have said you have these and I would appreciate if you would give me your opinion on what size diamonds you think look best.  I want to upgrade from what I have but don't want to go too over the top. I want them to be suitable for all occasions.  I asked the question here b/c we all have the same taste in our VCA pieces and other branded jewelry like Cartier or Tiffany and I feel this group understands and shares my taste in jewelry. [emoji4]
> TIA[emoji177]



I think 1-2ct on each side looks great!  My friend has some that are 2.5ct each and they look pretty big, at least on her.


----------



## purseinsanity

**Chanel** said:


> OMG....I have one !
> 
> I wrote here yesterday that I called VCA at Place Vendome to inquire about the blue pendant, and the SA on the phone told me it was sold out and that they wouldn't receive any new stock.
> I just had a gut feeling as it seemed strange to me that it was sold out.
> So I decided to call again today and this time I spoke to a very friendly SA.
> Turned out they actually have the blue pendant in stock, which means it is not sold out at all.
> I just bought one, but they don't ship, so I need to plan a trip to Paris.
> I probably won't make it to Paris before July, but my Birthday is in July too, so it will make a perfect Birthday present .
> Can you tell I am excited ?



Yay!!!  Congratulations!!  It'll look beautiful on you and you'll get a lot of wear out of it.  I wear mine fairly often.


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> I'm sorry!!
> 
> One more feature that I love and need to share. I have always had problems with my larger stud earrings sort of tipping over.
> 
> The fleurettes lay very flat on the ear.
> 
> I love them so much.
> 
> I can share a photo of the size comparison between the large and the small size if you are interested.




Sorry not sorry!!! Hahaha. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]

Sure, I'll never say no to VCA pics! I do actually wonder the size difference, as I'm always afraid the small will look too small...I wear my large Frivoles daily, I'm  not a fan of small but you know, there's quite a price difference....


----------



## purseinsanity

**Chanel** said:


> Thank you !
> The Magic sounds great and can't wait to try it on. I am not planning to buy it during my visit this time, unless the blue porcelain pendant will not suit me at all. In that case, the Magic is my plan B .
> One thing is for sure...*I am not going to leave empty handed as I also have a plan C,D, E etc*. .



Always good to be prepared!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Sorry not sorry!!! Hahaha. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> Sure, I'll never say no to VCA pics! I do actually wonder the size difference, as I'm always afraid the small will look too small...I wear my large Frivoles daily, I'm  not a fan of small but you know, there's quite a price difference....[/QUOTE
> Small fleurettes


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Side by side size comparison.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I wear the large size all the time. The small are intended for my daughter &#128522;
Considering the price difference between them both, even the small size carries a lot of impact. 
They appear larger in person because they sparkle so much.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

One more


----------



## **Chanel**

purseinsanity said:


> Yay!!!  Congratulations!!  It'll look beautiful on you and you'll get a lot of wear out of it.  I wear mine fairly often.



Thank you, *purse* !
Glad to hear that you wear yours often.
I am planning to wear it a lot too. Casual with jeans, or more dressed up combined with diamond studs. Which earrings do you wear with yours? 
I wonder if the YG Frivole earrings could work too when wearing the blue pendant. 
If they do, they could be next on my list.
Gah....I don't even have the pendant yet and I am already thinking about a next purchase .


----------



## **Chanel**

texasgirliegirl said:


> BBC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry not sorry!!! Hahaha. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> Sure, I'll never say no to VCA pics! I do actually wonder the size difference, as I'm always afraid the small will look too small...I wear my large Frivoles daily, I'm  not a fan of small but you know, there's quite a price difference....[/QUOTE
> Small fleurettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful, it looks very elegant !
Click to expand...


----------



## PennyD2911

purseinsanity said:


> I think 1-2ct on each side looks great!  My friend has some that are 2.5ct each and they look pretty big, at least on her.




I'm thinking 2ct each ear will be good.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> I'm thinking 2ct each ear will be good.



Perfect size &#127800;


----------



## MyDogTink

texasgirliegirl said:


> BBC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry not sorry!!! Hahaha. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> Sure, I'll never say no to VCA pics! I do actually wonder the size difference, as I'm always afraid the small will look too small...I wear my large Frivoles daily, I'm  not a fan of small but you know, there's quite a price difference....[/QUOTE
> Small fleurettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are beautiful. You wear them so well.
Click to expand...


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> One more




They look very pretty on you. [emoji4]


----------



## purseinsanity

PennyD2911 said:


> I'm thinking 2ct each ear will be good.



I think that will be perfect!


----------



## purseinsanity

**Chanel** said:


> Thank you, *purse* !
> Glad to hear that you wear yours often.
> I am planning to wear it a lot too. Casual with jeans, or more dressed up combined with diamond studs. Which earrings do you wear with yours?
> I wonder if the YG Frivole earrings could work too when wearing the blue pendant.
> If they do, they could be next on my list.
> Gah....I don't even have the pendant yet and I am already thinking about a next purchase .



I wear my diamond hoops often, but I've also worn lapis earrings with it.  I think the YG Frivole would work well since the pendant and chain is in YG!


----------



## kimber418

texasgirliegirl said:


> BBC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry not sorry!!! Hahaha. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> Sure, I'll never say no to VCA pics! I do actually wonder the size difference, as I'm always afraid the small will look too small...I wear my large Frivoles daily, I'm  not a fan of small but you know, there's quite a price difference....[/QUOTE
> Small fleurettes
> 
> 
> 
> Love these earrings!   Thanks for posting TGG!
Click to expand...


----------



## lisawhit

Loving the fleurette earrings!!!  How do you feel about the large pendant?  Yay or Nay?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> texasgirliegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love these earrings!   Thanks for posting TGG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#128536;
Click to expand...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lisawhit said:


> Loving the fleurette earrings!!!  How do you feel about the large pendant?  Yay or Nay?



I love it &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## lisawhit

texasgirliegirl said:


> I love it [emoji173]&#65039;




Any chance we can have photo of this too?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lisawhit said:


> Any chance we can have photo of this too?



I don't have the pendant. Only the earrings &#128522;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

These are vintage VCA &#128522;


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> These are vintage VCA [emoji4]




Those are beautiful on you!


----------



## purseinsanity

texasgirliegirl said:


> These are vintage VCA &#128522;



These are beautiful!


----------



## kimber418

texasgirliegirl said:


> These are vintage VCA &#128522;


Gorgeous!


----------



## lisawhit

texasgirliegirl said:


> These are vintage VCA [emoji4]




Stunning


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> These are vintage VCA [emoji4]




Wow! Beautiful and so elegant [emoji1]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thank you everybody!!
I really do need to learn how to multi quote....
xoxo


----------



## CATEYES

texasgirliegirl said:


> These are vintage VCA &#128522;



Yes these are very elegant TGG, you've amassed such a vast VCA collection!! &#128525;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

CATEYES said:


> Yes these are very elegant TGG, you've amassed such a vast VCA collection!! &#128525;



Thank you, Cateyes. I found the earrings along with the matching pendant so it was a lucky find. 
I never seem to grow tired of VCA.&#127808;


----------



## chaneljewel

texasgirliegirl said:


> These are vintage VCA &#128522;



These are beautiful!   Since they are vintage, how did you find them?   I'd love to find some vintage VCA!


----------



## JulesB68

texasgirliegirl said:


> These are vintage VCA &#128522;



These look absolutely beautiful on you TGG! The detail around the diamond centre is so pretty!

Ps. to multi-quote click on the open circle next to "quote" in each post you want to reply to and then click on "quote".


----------



## **Chanel**

texasgirliegirl said:


> These are vintage VCA &#128522;



I really love these on you, *tgg*.
Classic and elegant .


----------



## texasgirliegirl

chaneljewel said:


> These are beautiful!   Since they are vintage, how did you find them?   I'd love to find some vintage VCA!



Jewelers who sell estate.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

JulesB68 said:


> These look absolutely beautiful on you TGG! The detail around the diamond centre is so pretty!
> 
> Ps. to multi-quote click on the open circle next to "quote" in each post you want to reply to and then click on "quote".



Thank you, Jules. 
They remind me of a cross between rose de Noel and cosmos.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

**Chanel** said:


> I really love these on you, *tgg*.
> Classic and elegant .



Thank you &#127800;


----------



## sailorstripes

texasgirliegirl said:


> These are vintage VCA &#128522;


Oh wow, these are gorgeous!


----------



## birkin10600

texasgirliegirl said:


> These are vintage VCA &#128522;



Oh so beautiful! &#128525; &#10084; &#128077;


----------



## MyDogTink

texasgirliegirl said:


> These are vintage VCA [emoji4]




So pretty. MOP compliments your coloring and hair. They remind me of the Cosmos MOP earrings. Any idea of when they were produced?


----------



## phillj12

texasgirliegirl said:


> These are vintage VCA [emoji4]




Gorgeous!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MyDogTink said:


> So pretty. MOP compliments your coloring and hair. They remind me of the Cosmos MOP earrings. Any idea of when they were produced?



I am not sure.
Wish I had more information about them.


----------



## chaneljewel

texasgirliegirl said:


> These are vintage VCA &#128522;





JulesB68 said:


> These look absolutely beautiful on you TGG! The detail around the diamond centre is so pretty!
> 
> I'm going to look for estate sellers!
> 
> Ps. to multi-quote click on the open circle next to "quote" in each post you want to reply to and then click on "quote".



Thanks!   I didn't know how to do this either!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

chaneljewel said:


> Thanks!   I didn't know how to do this either!



I still don't see the open circle...??


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> I still don't see the open circle...??



You may not see it if you are using the app on your iPhone.Then again I could be wrong.

Bottom right hand corner of each post, there is an open circle between "QUOTE" and QREPLY."


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> You may not see it if you are using the app on your iPhone.Then again I could be wrong.
> 
> Bottom right hand corner of each post, there is an open circle between "QUOTE" and QREPLY."



That's it. 
It doesn't show up on my phone. 
Thank you &#128536;


----------



## Cavalier Girl

PennyD2911 said:


> I'm thinking 2ct each ear will be good.



Penny, that's what I have, and I wear them most days.


----------



## PennyD2911

Cavalier Girl said:


> Penny, that's what I have, and I wear them most days.




Thanks CG, I think I'll be very pleased with that size.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> That's it.
> 
> It doesn't show up on my phone.
> 
> Thank you [emoji8]




It doesn't work that way on the mobile app for iPhone/iPad.  Maybe that is the way it works for Android or desktop users.  If you are using the mobile app what type device are you using?


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> I still don't see the open circle...??







HADASSA said:


> You may not see it if you are using the app on your iPhone.Then again I could be wrong.
> 
> Bottom right hand corner of each post, there is an open circle between "QUOTE" and QREPLY."




If you are using the Apple Mobile App you tap the first post you want to quote. You will see a black box with 4 choices. You tap MORE.  Then two more choices are shown.  You tap Multi-Quote.  Then you tap all the other post you want to quote.  When you have selected all the posts look to the top right of your screen, you will see a speech bubble, tap the bubble. All the quoted post will appear on your screen. Type your post and tap Reply at the top right of your screen.


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> If you are using the Apple Mobile App you tap the first post you want to quote. You will see a black box with 4 choices. You tap MORE.  Then two more choices are shown.  You tap Multi-Quote.  Then you tap all the other post you want to quote.  When you have selected all the posts look to the top right of your screen, you will see a speech bubble, tap the bubble. All the quoted post will appear on your screen. Type your post and tap Reply at the top right of your screen.



Thank you for that in-depth explanation P - will try it


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> If you are using the Apple Mobile App you tap the first post you want to quote. You will see a black box with 4 choices. You tap MORE.  Then two more choices are shown.  You tap Multi-Quote.  Then you tap all the other post you want to quote.  When you have selected all the posts look to the top right of your screen, you will see a speech bubble, tap the bubble. All the quoted post will appear on your screen. Type your post and tap Reply at the top right of your screen.


Thank you!!


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Thank you for that in-depth explanation P - will try it







texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you!!




I tend to over explain things, a byproduct of being OCD about details. &#128579;
Hope this helps and doesn't just sound confusing.


----------



## mrs.posh

I am so happy to find this thread!

Do you ladies know if MoP Alhambra would look great on RG Rainbow bracelet? 
I have the Rainbow in RG and I want to add VCA to her as company


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Earlier I posted a size comparison between the small fleurettes and the large. 
These are the large.


----------



## CATEYES

texasgirliegirl said:


> Earlier I posted a size comparison between the small fleurettes and the large.
> These are the large.



These are much sparklier than they looked on a housewife of ATL. Very nice TGG!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

CATEYES said:


> These are much sparklier than they looked on a housewife of ATL. Very nice TGG!



Thank you, Cateyes!!
My photo really does not do these justice.


----------



## CATEYES

mrs.posh said:


> I am so happy to find this thread!
> 
> Do you ladies know if MoP Alhambra would look great on RG Rainbow bracelet?
> I have the Rainbow in RG and I want to add VCA to her as company



Rainbow bracelet=Cartier Love? If so, yes the mop would look amazing paired with that!


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> These are vintage VCA &#128522;


These are so gorgeous on you,,


----------



## mrs.posh

CATEYES said:


> Rainbow bracelet=Cartier Love? If so, yes the mop would look amazing paired with that!



Yes it is. DH just got it for my birthday and now I want to pair it with something classic. 

I'm going to try it with the Alhambra this weekend. 

Thank you


----------



## CATEYES

This piece just popped up on Yoogis closet for $17k. Not sold at VCA any longer


----------



## Tulip2

texasgirliegirl said:


> These are vintage VCA &#128522;



Oh these are gorgeous!  Big congrats.  I'm afraid to buy VCA on the Secondary Market at this point.  Maybe if I could find a trusted Seller I would go for it.  There's a Vintage Alhambra ring that I've been searching for.  It can't be re-sized so it's been very hard to find to buy from someone that I trust.

Actually, I bought my size from 1st Dibs.  The owner did not send the ring that was pictured in the ad!  I couldn't believe it.  (The Hallmark gave it away)  I thought 1st Dibs would become a trusted VCA seller for me... but never again. 

Do you mind sharing a VCA seller that you trust?  Thanks so much!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Tulip2 said:


> Oh these are gorgeous!  Big congrats.  I'm afraid to buy VCA on the Secondary Market at this point.  Maybe if I could find a trusted Seller I would go for it.  There's a Vintage Alhambra ring that I've been searching for.  It can't be re-sized so it's been very hard to find to buy from someone that I trust.
> 
> Actually, I bought my size from 1st Dibs.  The owner did not send the ring that was pictured in the ad!  I couldn't believe it.  (The Hallmark gave it away)  I thought 1st Dibs would become a trusted VCA seller for me... but never again.
> 
> Do you mind sharing a VCA seller that you trust?  Thanks so much!



I wish I knew of one trusted source. You really just need to look around ( a lot) and then have the item authenticated. 
Some Neiman Marcus stores have estate pieces. This is where I purchased one of my items.


----------



## klynneann

CATEYES said:


> This piece just popped up on Yoogis closet for $17k. Not sold at VCA any longer



Oh wow!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

CATEYES said:


> This piece just popped up on Yoogis closet for $17k. Not sold at VCA any longer




So tempting [emoji23][emoji23] Love this!


----------



## CATEYES

Natalie j said:


> So tempting [emoji23][emoji23] Love this!



I know! Someone already bought it. I remember seeing this and the matching bracelet on the VCA website several years ago. Love the lapis paired with turquoise &#128153;&#128160; and the fun shapes.


----------



## chaneljewel

CATEYES said:


> This piece just popped up on Yoogis closet for $17k. Not sold at VCA any longer



It's been sold...pretty piece for a lucky lady!


----------



## Sparkledolll

CATEYES said:


> I know! Someone already bought it. I remember seeing this and the matching bracelet on the VCA website several years ago. Love the lapis paired with turquoise [emoji170][emoji746] and the fun shapes.




It's gorgeous... I don't understand why VCA doesn't do a lucky necklace and bracelet in white gold as well now. I love my YG lucky bracelet and wear it all the time.


----------



## CATEYES

Natalie j said:


> It's gorgeous... I don't understand why VCA doesn't do a lucky necklace and bracelet in white gold as well now. I love my YG lucky bracelet and wear it all the time.



Yes I don't n ow either. Maybe it didn't sell well enough. I have the lucky heart single pendant I YG and one of my doctors said she looked up VCA (once I told her what it was &#128522 and still wants the same necklace. But she cannot buy it as it's not sold anymore. I told her if she's willing to pay 30% above what it would sell for now, she can see if they will do a special order. She said she's checking out the second hand market (she isn't too up on luxury brands so I assume she means eBay not the few retailers we know of here like AFF or yoogis). I told her to be very careful... Sigh if it were me, I would just ask for special order and pay the extra because then I know it's real but.....


----------



## **Chanel**

Tulip2 said:


> Oh these are gorgeous!  Big congrats.  _*I'm afraid to buy VCA on the Secondary Market at this point.  Maybe if I could find a trusted Seller I would go for it.  *_There's a Vintage Alhambra ring that I've been searching for.  It can't be re-sized so it's been very hard to find to buy from someone that I trust.
> 
> Actually, I bought my size from 1st Dibs.  The owner did not send the ring that was pictured in the ad!  I couldn't believe it.  (The Hallmark gave it away)  I thought 1st Dibs would become a trusted VCA seller for me... but never again.
> 
> Do you mind sharing a VCA seller that you trust?  Thanks so much!



I feel the same. Too many fakes out there.
I just had a look at Ebay and was shocked to see two fakes of the 2015 pink porcelain holiday pendant already .
One was priced way too cheap which was a red flag anyway, but the second one was priced over 3k. I hope nobody will fall for that one .


----------



## Sparkledolll

CATEYES said:


> Yes I don't n ow either. Maybe it didn't sell well enough. I have the lucky heart single pendant I YG and one of my doctors said she looked up VCA (once I told her what it was [emoji4]) and still wants the same necklace. But she cannot buy it as it's not sold anymore. I told her if she's willing to pay 30% above what it would sell for now, she can see if they will do a special order. She said she's checking out the second hand market (she isn't too up on luxury brands so I assume she means eBay not the few retailers we know of here like AFF or yoogis). I told her to be very careful... Sigh if it were me, I would just ask for special order and pay the extra because then I know it's real but.....







**Chanel** said:


> I feel the same. Too many fakes out there.
> 
> I just had a look at Ebay and was shocked to see two fakes of the 2015 pink porcelain holiday pendant already .
> 
> One was priced way too cheap which was a red flag anyway, but the second one was priced over 3k. I hope nobody will fall for that one .




+1. I'm too sceptical and scared to buy something so expensive from anyone other than the boutique. If anyone is looking for the pink holiday pendant, place Vendome still has it.... I guess it's too early to ask what the holiday pendant is this year unless any ladies here heard anything?


----------



## **Chanel**

Natalie j said:


> +1. I'm too sceptical and scared to buy something so expensive from anyone other than the boutique. If anyone is looking for the pink holiday pendant, place Vendome still has it.... I guess it's too early to ask what the holiday pendant is this year unless any ladies here heard anything?



I had no idea they still have the holiday pendant, thank you for sharing !
I have the porcelain Sèvres pendant on hold for me, but if they still have the holiday pendant, I might have a look at that as well if they still have it when I go to Paris.
No news here yet about the holiday pendant for this year, but I think it might could be blue porcelain (just guessing ).


----------



## VCAforever

**Chanel** said:


> I had no idea they still have the holiday pendant, thank you for sharing !
> I have the porcelain Sèvres pendant on hold for me, but if they still have the holiday pendant, I might have a look at that as well if they still have it when I go to Paris.
> No news here yet about the holiday pendant for this year, but I think it might could be blue porcelain (just guessing ).


I think someone hear mentioned a couple of months ago they were told blue, so I would them assume it would be blue porcelain. I was told by an SA in Harrods it was going to be black on rose gold. If anyone else knows any different please chime in. I can't wait to find out!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

**Chanel** said:


> I feel the same. Too many fakes out there.
> I just had a look at Ebay and was shocked to see two fakes of the 2015 pink porcelain holiday pendant already .
> One was priced way too cheap which was a red flag anyway, but the second one was priced over 3k. I hope nobody will fall for that one .



ITA
I always keep an eye on eBay and report the fakes. 
Most recently there have been an abundance of fake listings by sellers with initials as a seller name and zero feedback. Even though they list their location as the US, it is suspected that these vintage Alhambra pieces are shipping from China. It's all fake...even the COA's. We know they are fake for several reasons..subtle design inconsistencies that I won't reveal here ( don't want to help the counterfeit industry) but primarily because they are selling metal/ stone combinations that have never been offered by VCA.


----------



## Tulip2

texasgirliegirl said:


> ITA
> I always keep an eye on eBay and report the fakes.
> Most recently there have been an abundance of fake listings by sellers with initials as a seller name and zero feedback. Even though they list their location as the US, it is suspected that these vintage Alhambra pieces are shipping from China. It's all fake...even the COA's. We know they are fake for several reasons..subtle design inconsistencies that I won't reveal here ( don't want to help the counterfeit industry) but *primarily because they are selling metal/ stone combinations that have never been offered by VCA*.



Now how stupid is that?  Unfortunately, many people don't know these things and think they're getting a great deal.  I feel really sorry for these folks.

You really have to do your homework now-a-days to buy off of the internet.


----------



## ChaneLisette

texasgirliegirl said:


> ITA
> I always keep an eye on eBay and report the fakes.
> Most recently there have been an abundance of fake listings by sellers with initials as a seller name and zero feedback. Even though they list their location as the US, it is suspected that these vintage Alhambra pieces are shipping from China. It's all fake...even the COA's. We know they are fake for several reasons..subtle design inconsistencies that I won't reveal here ( don't want to help the counterfeit industry) but primarily because they are selling metal/ stone combinations that have never been offered by VCA.



I agree for all of the reasons you mentioned. I have reported so many listings and they are never removed. I called ebay and they said they do not have anyone from VCA to verify they are fake so they do not remove them. It us so frustrating. Ebay said to call and report them to VCA to have them removed.


----------



## chaneljewel

**Chanel** said:


> I feel the same. Too many fakes out there.
> I just had a look at Ebay and was shocked to see two fakes of the 2015 pink porcelain holiday pendant already .
> One was priced way too cheap which was a red flag anyway, but the second one was priced over 3k. I hope nobody will fall for that one .



Omg!  I was looking at that second pendant Chanel.  I questioned it and even asked about it on the authentication posting.  I thought it was thousands cheaper retail too.  I SO want that pendant but would never pay that exorbitant price even if it were genuine.


----------



## ModaAddict

I would love for the holiday pendant to be YG chalcedony *sigh*.


----------



## JulesB68

texasgirliegirl said:


> These are vintage VCA [emoji4]




Matching pendant available on evilbay:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Van-Cleef...271128?hash=item2a6605a018:g:Hm4AAOSwXj5XF8Na

Jus' sayin!


----------



## **Chanel**

texasgirliegirl said:


> ITA
> I always keep an eye on eBay and report the fakes.
> Most recently there have been an abundance of fake listings by sellers with initials as a seller name and zero feedback. Even though they list their location as the US, it is suspected that these vintage Alhambra pieces are shipping from China. It's all fake...even the COA's. We know they are fake for several reasons..subtle design inconsistencies that I won't reveal here ( don't want to help the counterfeit industry) but primarily because they are selling metal/ stone combinations that have never been offered by VCA.



Yes, it is sad to see. Even more sadder that Ebay sometimes doesn't remove a listing after it is reported.
It's not only on Ebay, I was at the Istanbul Grand Bazar during my holiday a few years ago. They had plenty of fake VCA, including 10 and 20 motif turquoise. I know I was wondering at that point if VCA would even allow this. I mean, they must have known as there was a VCA boutique in the hotel I was staying. Perhaps the items at the bazar were not stamped VCA ( I did not check), maybe that could have been the reason why they could sell them there.
As for me, I wish I got into VCA like 10 years ago....
I recently saw an interview on a blog about a lovely lady and her collection.
She revealed what she paid for her Socrate BTF ring when it just came out. I almost fainted . 
I love that ring though, looks so elegant and definitely a piece you can wear forever .




chaneljewel said:


> Omg!  I was looking at that second pendant Chanel.  I questioned it and even asked about it on the authentication posting.  I thought it was thousands cheaper retail too.  I SO want that pendant but would never pay that exorbitant price even if it were genuine.



There is one on Ebay that looks authentic to me, but it is wayyyyy overpriced...like insane.
Another PF member recently mentioned they might still have it at the Sèvres boutique in Paris so could be worth a try to call them, just in case .


----------



## texasgirliegirl

JulesB68 said:


> Matching pendant available on evilbay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Van-Cleef...271128?hash=item2a6605a018:g:Hm4AAOSwXj5XF8Na
> 
> Jus' sayin!



Fortunately I already have the pendant. &#128521;


----------



## Candice0985

texasgirliegirl said:


> ITA
> I always keep an eye on eBay and report the fakes.
> Most recently there have been an abundance of fake listings by sellers with initials as a seller name and zero feedback. Even though they list their location as the US, it is suspected that these vintage Alhambra pieces are shipping from China. It's all fake...even the COA's. We know they are fake for several reasons..subtle design inconsistencies that I won't reveal here ( don't want to help the counterfeit industry) but primarily because they are selling metal/ stone combinations that have never been offered by VCA.


Same here, I always report them, a few have been removed. I always explain in the comments why it is a fake and the details that prove it. There's so many fakes on ebay now, all the sellers have 0 feedback or maybe 1 or 2 reviews- but if you go into the reviews half the time the it's for fake VCA they're reselling as authentic.



Tulip2 said:


> Now how stupid is that?  Unfortunately, many people don't know these things and think they're getting a great deal.  I feel really sorry for these folks.
> 
> You really have to do your homework now-a-days to buy off of the internet.


If I buy off ebay the first thing I do is bring it in to Tiffany, Cartier VCA etc to get it cleaned or have my SA authenticate it.


----------



## JulesB68

texasgirliegirl said:


> Fortunately I already have the pendant. &#128521;



I suspected you might already have it!


----------



## Tulip2

Candice0985 said:


> Same here, I always report them, a few have been removed. I always explain in the comments why it is a fake and the details that prove it. There's so many fakes on ebay now, all the sellers have 0 feedback or maybe 1 or 2 reviews- but if you go into the reviews half the time the it's for fake VCA they're reselling as authentic.
> 
> 
> *If I buy off ebay the first thing I do is bring it in to Tiffany, Cartier VCA etc to get it cleaned or have my SA authenticate it*.



Smart... very smart!  So glad you're able to find a VCA or a Cartier and know that it's authentic.


----------



## Candice0985

Tulip2 said:


> Smart... very smart!  So glad you're able to find a VCA or a Cartier and know that it's authentic.



even if an SA won't authenticate- if you put the item in for cleaning and it's accepted or refused you'll get your answer


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Candice0985 said:


> even if an SA won't authenticate- if you put the item in for cleaning and it's accepted or refused you'll get your answer



It's always a good idea to just send the piece in. 
Stones can be loose.  If the piece is wg  it might benefit from replating. 
The service is nominal. 
SA's aren't authorized to authenticate. They can give a best guess but the fakes are so good now ( with corresponding serial numbers, even) that I would never just trust a SA's opinion.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

candice0985 said:


> even if an sa won't authenticate- if you put the item in for cleaning and it's accepted or refused you'll get your answer



+1


----------



## Tulip2

Candice0985 said:


> even if an SA won't authenticate- if you *put the item in for cleaning and it's accepted or refused you'll get your answer *





texasgirliegirl said:


> *It's always a good idea to just send the piece in.*
> Stones can be loose.  If the piece is wg  it might benefit from replating.
> The service is nominal.
> SA's aren't authorized to authenticate. They can give a best guess but the fakes are so good now ( with corresponding serial numbers, even) that I would never just trust a SA's opinion.



Thanks for the excellent advice ladies!  I will follow...


----------



## chaneljewel

**Chanel** said:


> Yes, it is sad to see. Even more sadder that Ebay sometimes doesn't remove a listing after it is reported.
> It's not only on Ebay, I was at the Istanbul Grand Bazar during my holiday a few years ago. They had plenty of fake VCA, including 10 and 20 motif turquoise. I know I was wondering at that point if VCA would even allow this. I mean, they must have known as there was a VCA boutique in the hotel I was staying. Perhaps the items at the bazar were not stamped VCA ( I did not check), maybe that could have been the reason why they could sell them there.
> As for me, I wish I got into VCA like 10 years ago....
> I recently saw an interview on a blog about a lovely lady and her collection.
> She revealed what she paid for her Socrate BTF ring when it just came out. I almost fainted .
> I love that ring though, looks so elegant and definitely a piece you can wear forever .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is one on Ebay that looks authentic to me, but it is wayyyyy overpriced...like insane.
> Another PF member recently mentioned they might still have it at the Sèvres boutique in Paris so could be worth a try to call them, just in case .



I'm wondering if they'd ship from Paris to the U.S.if they have it?


----------



## **Chanel**

Candice0985 said:


> If I buy off ebay the first thing I do is bring it in to Tiffany, Cartier VCA etc to get it cleaned or have my SA authenticate it.



Sounds like a great idea but what worried me about SA's authenticating pieces was this thread on Pricescope:
http://www.pricescope.com/forum/rockytalky/any-juste-un-clou-owners-t211626.html

OP there brings in a pre-owned Cartier diamond JUC to Cartier and they tell her it is authentic.
But, if you scroll down, a new member mentioned that she thinks it is fake and that she recently bought the same JUC with same serial number as OP.
I don't know what to think about that or how the story ended, but how awful would it be if a SA would deem something authentic, while it was in fact a good fake  ?


----------



## **Chanel**

chaneljewel said:


> I'm wondering if they'd ship from Paris to the U.S.if they have it?



I have the Sèvres pendant on hold for me, but they refused to ship it (I am in Europe). I have to pick it up in person.


----------



## chaneljewel

**Chanel** said:


> I have the Sèvres pendant on hold for me, but they refused to ship it (I am in Europe). I have to pick it up in person.



Thanks.  Unfortunately I'm not going to Paris.  Wish I knew someone though.  I love this pendant and am so sorry I didn't get it.  Oh well...


----------



## VCAforever

chaneljewel said:


> Thanks.  Unfortunately I'm not going to Paris.  Wish I knew someone though.  I love this pendant and am so sorry I didn't get it.  Oh well...


Hi, the Pink Alhambra limited edition necklace is available at these 3 boutiques according to the VCA online website: 

Monaco - Place du Casino
Geneva - Rue du Rhone
Paris - Les Salons Vendome

The boutique may refuse to ship the necklace direct to you, but if you have a boutique where you live, speak to you local boutique/SA, they should be able to find out if the piece is available and then have it transferred to your local boutique. My SA was able to do this on a recent piece (not the LE pendant) this should not really be a problem as long as this limited necklace is not a piece that was only made for that boutique, which in this case it wasn't it was available worldwide. I'm not as knowledgable as some of the other ladies on this forum, so if anyone else was able to do this in the past? 

I'm rather new to this forum, but with the advice on this thread was very lucky enough to purchase the LE pendant, but this year may prove to be difficult as my local 3 boutiques are refusing you to put a deposit to reserve the LE pendant.

Good luck!


----------



## **Chanel**

chaneljewel said:


> Thanks.  Unfortunately I'm not going to Paris.  Wish I knew someone though.  I love this pendant and am so sorry I didn't get it.  Oh well...



Do you have a local VCA boutique?
Maybe they can transfer it for you if they still have it?

Me too, I am not going to make it to Paris before July, so I have to wait patiently before I can pick up my pendant. But it is always nice to look forward to a new VCA piece.

Good luck, *chaneljewel*! Hope you can get the holiday pendant .


----------



## **Chanel**

Is VCA going to release a sweet bracelet in pink gold with grey MOP?
Look what I just saw on the website....sweet Alhambra pendant in pink gold with grey MOP:
http://www.vancleefarpels.com/eu/en...hambra/vcaro3ix00-sweet-alhambra-pendant.html


----------



## texasgirliegirl

**Chanel** said:


> Is VCA going to release a sweet bracelet in pink gold with grey MOP?
> Look what I just saw on the website....sweet Alhambra pendant in pink gold with grey MOP:
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/eu/en...hambra/vcaro3ix00-sweet-alhambra-pendant.html



This was offered in Japan ( I think) a few years ago. 
How exciting that gray mop could be trickling in. 
I hope that someday we can buy a full on 20 motif....


----------



## leechiyong

**Chanel** said:


> Is VCA going to release a sweet bracelet in pink gold with grey MOP?
> Look what I just saw on the website....sweet Alhambra pendant in pink gold with grey MOP:
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/eu/en...hambra/vcaro3ix00-sweet-alhambra-pendant.html


I hope so.  That's stunning!


----------



## Notorious Pink

**Chanel** said:


> Is VCA going to release a sweet bracelet in pink gold with grey MOP?
> 
> Look what I just saw on the website....sweet Alhambra pendant in pink gold with grey MOP:
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/eu/en...hambra/vcaro3ix00-sweet-alhambra-pendant.html




Wow - this is Beautiful!


----------



## kimber418

VCAforever said:


> Hi, the Pink Alhambra limited edition necklace is available at these 3 boutiques according to the VCA online website:
> 
> Monaco - Place du Casino
> Geneva - Rue du Rhone
> Paris - Les Salons Vendome
> 
> The boutique may refuse to ship the necklace direct to you, but if you have a boutique where you live, speak to you local boutique/SA, they should be able to find out if the piece is available and then have it transferred to your local boutique. My SA was able to do this on a recent piece (not the LE pendant) this should not really be a problem as long as this limited necklace is not a piece that was only made for that boutique, which in this case it wasn't it was available worldwide. I'm not as knowledgable as some of the other ladies on this forum, so if anyone else was able to do this in the past?
> 
> I'm rather new to this forum, but with the advice on this thread was very lucky enough to purchase the LE pendant, but this year may prove to be difficult as my local 3 boutiques are refusing you to put a deposit to reserve the LE pendant.
> 
> Good luck!


Are you talking about the Limited edition holiday pendant in pink porcelain?   I am hoping you are talking a 20 motif in the darker pink


----------



## **Chanel**

texasgirliegirl said:


> This was offered in Japan ( I think) a few years ago.
> How exciting that gray mop could be trickling in.
> I hope that someday we can buy a full on 20 motif....





leechiyong said:


> I hope so.  That's stunning!





BBC said:


> Wow - this is Beautiful!



I love it too, especially with pink gold.
But if they offered this in Japan a few years ago, this might be a glitch because it also suddenly showed  the malachite holiday pendant from a few years ago, which is now not available anymore:
http://www.vancleefarpels.com/eu/en...mbra/vcaro49s00-vintage-alhambra-pendant.html
Maybe the site is still acting a bit crazy because of the price increase last weekend.

But a girl can dream, I love grey mop  with pink gold, so fingers crossed !


----------



## Candice0985

While on the topic of fakes on ebay, I just reported this hideous fake  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Van-Cleef-Arpels-18K-Yellow-Gold-Alhambra-of-Pearl-Necklace-With-Diamond-/272231318208?hash=item3f624042c0:g:6S0AAOSw9ZdXKAsP


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Candice0985 said:


> While on the topic of fakes on ebay, I just reported this hideous fake  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Van-Cleef-Arpels-18K-Yellow-Gold-Alhambra-of-Pearl-Necklace-With-Diamond-/272231318208?hash=item3f624042c0:g:6S0AAOSw9ZdXKAsP



There appears to be a counterfeit ring. These pieces appear strikingly authentic and share many details that an authentic listing would. Unless a person is very familiar with VCA it would be hard to tell the difference. 
These sellers all have names that are just a string of initials followed by a number. They have zero feedback. 
Their location can vary but these items are ( reportedly) shipping from China. 
So fake!!  It's important to report these fakes when you spot them. I've seen a lot of fake 10 and 20 motifs sell recently.


----------



## Candice0985

texasgirliegirl said:


> There appears to be a counterfeit ring. These pieces appear strikingly authentic and share many details that an authentic listing would. Unless a person is very familiar with VCA it would be hard to tell the difference.
> These sellers all have names that are just a string of initials followed by a number. They have zero feedback.
> Their location can vary but these items are ( reportedly) shipping from China.
> So fake!!  It's important to report these fakes when you spot them. I've seen a lot of fake 10 and 20 motifs sell recently.



Exactly, reporting them is the only way to make sure people aren't buying fake goods. I can see 2 things about this listing that is off, but I wont mention it in case counterfeiters are on these threads, but i'm sure you know what details I'm speaking of. I saw a 5 motif "Carnelian" sell just yesterday it was so obviously fake- again from a seller with repeated initials and 1 feedback. It sold for around $1200, but I feel bad for the buyer....it's probably not even gold


----------



## Notorious Pink

Candice0985 said:


> While on the topic of fakes on ebay, I just reported this hideous fake  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Van-Cleef-A...318208?hash=item3f624042c0:g:6S0AAOSw9ZdXKAsP







texasgirliegirl said:


> There appears to be a counterfeit ring. These pieces appear strikingly authentic and share many details that an authentic listing would. Unless a person is very familiar with VCA it would be hard to tell the difference.
> 
> These sellers all have names that are just a string of initials followed by a number. They have zero feedback.
> 
> Their location can vary but these items are ( reportedly) shipping from China.
> 
> So fake!!  It's important to report these fakes when you spot them. I've seen a lot of fake 10 and 20 motifs sell recently.




This is frightening because I can't tell the difference!


----------



## PennyD2911

BBC said:


> This is frightening because I can't tell the difference!




To me what gives it away as fake is the "MOP" looks flat, no shimmer or pearl look.  The motif looks like it's painted with flat white paint. Yuck[emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## Notorious Pink

PennyD2911 said:


> To me what gives it away as fake is the "MOP" looks flat, no shimmer or pearl look.  The motif looks like it's painted with flat white paint. Yuck[emoji13][emoji13]




Wow - you are absolutely right! It's as flat as a piece of paper! Thank you.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Candice0985 said:


> Exactly, reporting them is the only way to make sure people aren't buying fake goods. I can see 2 things about this listing that is off, but I wont mention it in case counterfeiters are on these threads, but i'm sure you know what details I'm speaking of. I saw a 5 motif "Carnelian" sell just yesterday it was so obviously fake- again from a seller with repeated initials and 1 feedback. It sold for around $1200, but I feel bad for the buyer....it's probably not even gold


Oh goodness. I had to go back and look at that listing once again. Initially I had thought it was a pale pink porcelain LE holiday pendant. If that's mop, yikes.
People are actually bidding on that piece!!&#128563;


----------



## chaneljewel

VCAforever said:


> Hi, the Pink Alhambra limited edition necklace is available at these 3 boutiques according to the VCA online website:
> 
> Monaco - Place du Casino
> Geneva - Rue du Rhone
> Paris - Les Salons Vendome
> 
> The boutique may refuse to ship the necklace direct to you, but if you have a boutique where you live, speak to you local boutique/SA, they should be able to find out if the piece is available and then have it transferred to your local boutique. My SA was able to do this on a recent piece (not the LE pendant) this should not really be a problem as long as this limited necklace is not a piece that was only made for that boutique, which in this case it wasn't it was available worldwide. I'm not as knowledgable as some of the other ladies on this forum, so if anyone else was able to do this in the past?
> 
> I'm rather new to this forum, but with the advice on this thread was very lucky enough to purchase the LE pendant, but this year may prove to be difficult as my local 3 boutiques are refusing you to put a deposit to reserve the LE pendant.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks so much for the advice.   My SA is checking for me.


----------



## chaneljewel

Candice0985 said:


> While on the topic of fakes on ebay, I just reported this hideous fake  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Van-Cleef-Arpels-18K-Yellow-Gold-Alhambra-of-Pearl-Necklace-With-Diamond-/272231318208?hash=item3f624042c0:g:6S0AAOSw9ZdXKAsP



Yikes!   That doesn't even look authentic!


----------



## Candice0985

texasgirliegirl said:


> Oh goodness. I had to go back and look at that listing once again. Initially I had thought it was a pale pink porcelain LE holiday pendant. If that's mop, yikes.
> People are actually bidding on that piece!!&#128563;



oh no, I hoped by reporting it ebay would take it down. Maybe a few more us should report it too? I feel so bad for the bidders...


----------



## BellaCC

**Chanel** said:


> I love it too, especially with pink gold.
> But if they offered this in Japan a few years ago, this might be a glitch because it also suddenly showed  the malachite holiday pendant from a few years ago, which is now not available anymore:
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/eu/en...mbra/vcaro49s00-vintage-alhambra-pendant.html
> Maybe the site is still acting a bit crazy because of the price increase last weekend.
> 
> But a girl can dream, I love grey mop  with pink gold, so fingers crossed !




I hope they make that in the vintage size, I love grey mop.


----------



## ModaAddict

Candice0985 said:


> While on the topic of fakes on ebay, I just reported this hideous fake  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Van-Cleef-Arpels-18K-Yellow-Gold-Alhambra-of-Pearl-Necklace-With-Diamond-/272231318208?hash=item3f624042c0:g:6S0AAOSw9ZdXKAsP



I think they were trying to copy this &#128071;&#127995;


----------



## purseinsanity

**Chanel** said:


> Is VCA going to release a sweet bracelet in pink gold with grey MOP?
> Look what I just saw on the website....sweet Alhambra pendant in pink gold with grey MOP:
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/eu/en...hambra/vcaro3ix00-sweet-alhambra-pendant.html



That's beautiful!


----------



## ChaneLisette

Candice0985 said:


> Exactly, reporting them is the only way to make sure people aren't buying fake goods. I can see 2 things about this listing that is off, but I wont mention it in case counterfeiters are on these threads, but i'm sure you know what details I'm speaking of. I saw a 5 motif "Carnelian" sell just yesterday it was so obviously fake- again from a seller with repeated initials and 1 feedback. It sold for around $1200, but I feel bad for the buyer....it's probably not even gold



I have reported nearly 20 listings in the the last few days and it is unfortunate that people are paying so much for these fakes.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Good of you, is there an easy way to report and do they feed back?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ChaneLisette said:


> I have reported nearly 20 listings in the the last few days and it is unfortunate that people are paying so much for these fakes.



I agree. 
What's even more sad is that most of these individuals think that they got a really great deal when in fact, they got scammed. 
Most will probably never even know it.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Pourquoipas said:


> Good of you, is there an easy way to report and do they feed back?



There is a box that one can check to repost a fake listing. 
eBay doesn't follow up with feedback.


----------



## ForeverInPink

texasgirliegirl said:


> There is a box that one can check to repost a fake listing.
> eBay doesn't follow up with feedback.



FYI the "report" option doesn't show on the iPhone app (not that I could find anyway), only from the online browser view (in the "People who viewed this item also viewed" section).


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ForeverInPink said:


> FYI the "report" option doesn't show on the iPhone app (not that I could find anyway), only from the online browser view (in the "People who viewed this item also viewed" section).



You have to scroll down to the bottom of the page and click on "classic site"


----------



## ForeverInPink

texasgirliegirl said:


> You have to scroll down to the bottom of the page and click on "classic site"



Still can't find it 

On a positive note, I contributed to the cause by reporting this one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Van-Cleef-A...344293?hash=item1eafe9a6e5:g:WLAAAOSwiYFXKuLq

The seller really has some nerve, stealing pictures from another currently listed sale from what looks to be a legit seller  And people are actually bidding!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ForeverInPink said:


> Still can't find it
> 
> On a positive note, I contributed to the cause by reporting this one:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Van-Cleef-A...344293?hash=item1eafe9a6e5:g:WLAAAOSwiYFXKuLq
> 
> The seller really has some nerve, stealing pictures from another currently listed sale from what looks to be a legit seller  And people are actually bidding!



This is really serious!!!
Did you report the stolen photos??
This seller has THREE items listed....all three have bids.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ForeverInPink said:


> Still can't find it
> 
> On a positive note, I contributed to the cause by reporting this one:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Van-Cleef-A...344293?hash=item1eafe9a6e5:g:WLAAAOSwiYFXKuLq
> 
> The seller really has some nerve, stealing pictures from another currently listed sale from what looks to be a legit seller  And people are actually bidding!



I just reported this to ebay.
We all should.  You are correct.  Seller has stolen photos from another legit seller.


----------



## sjunky13

TY ladies for reporting the fakes.

I had a lovely conversation with after sales in NYC. We sat and talked about the fakes and he see's women come in all of the time with them to get them serviced and they are gutted when they find out they are fake.
He said they look so close to the real thing even in person. It is a huge scam and even jewelry stores are in on it. They are really good copies. 

Also to let you know, there are a TON of fake Cartier JUC on ebay too.
These are all real gold and diamonds and again excellent copies. 
The buyer has no clue and thinks they are getting a good deal. It is sickening!


----------



## HADASSA

sjunky13 said:


> TY ladies for reporting the fakes.
> 
> I had a lovely conversation with after sales in NYC. We sat and talked about the fakes and he see's women come in all of the time with them to get them serviced and they are gutted when they find out they are fake.
> He said they look so close to the real thing even in person. *It is a huge scam and even jewelry stores are in on it. *They are really good copies.
> 
> Also to let you know, there are a TON of fake Cartier JUC on ebay too.
> These are all real gold and diamonds and again excellent copies.
> The buyer has no clue and thinks they are getting a good deal. It is sickening!



This is very worrisome indeed  And by jewellery stores you are not referring to VCA boutiques but others (shall not call names)
that sell VCA???


----------



## sparkle7

I was looking to purchase a sweet earrings on ebay but noticed a lot of  the  VCA jewelry being sold  are by sellers from Rego park, NY. I find it strange because listings look real but there are a number of  different sellers all from same location.  I'm reluctant to buy. Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sparkle7 said:


> I was looking to purchase a sweet earrings on ebay but noticed a lot of  the  VCA jewelry being sold  are by sellers from Rego park, NY. I find it strange because listings look real but there are a number of  different sellers all from same location.  I'm reluctant to buy. Anyone else noticed this?



Beware of those sellers. 
A dear former Tpf member  purchased a fake turquoise 20 motif from a seller from that location. When a motif cracked and she sent it to VCA for repair it was determined to be FAKE. She got a refund but the seller turned around and relisted that same piece.


----------



## ForeverInPink

texasgirliegirl said:


> This is really serious!!!
> 
> Did you report the stolen photos??
> 
> This seller has THREE items listed....all three have bids.




Yes I most certainly did!!! I just can't believe the nerve, and that people were STILL bidding on it!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

It's scary how many fakes are out there!  That's primarily the reason I refuse to buy off ebay, and only buy from VCA boutiques.  As much as I love VCA, and even own some, I am clueless as to spotting fakes.  Better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## ForeverInPink

sparkle7 said:


> I was looking to purchase a sweet earrings on ebay but noticed a lot of  the  VCA jewelry being sold  are by sellers from Rego park, NY. I find it strange because listings look real but there are a number of  different sellers all from same location.  I'm reluctant to buy. Anyone else noticed this?




There are also legit sellers from Rego Park, which is why counterfeiters are ripping off this location (and locations of other reputable sellers) just like they're stealing their photos! Do your homework, look at the seller's history, and don't expect something for nothing!


----------



## hopingoneday

texasgirliegirl said:


> Beware of those sellers.
> 
> A dear former Tpf member  purchased a fake turquoise 20 motif from a seller from that location. When a motif cracked and she sent it to VCA for repair it was determined to be FAKE. She got a refund but the seller turned around and relisted that same piece.




I can second with TGG says I have a very close friend who purchased a beautiful YG/diamond 5 motif bracelet on the 'bay last year from (supposedly) a jewelry store in Rego Park. I saw the bracelet with my own eyes and it was extremely well done  real gold and real diamonds  she brought it into New York City for authentication and cleaning and the experienced VCA saleswoman there thought it looked good, but obviously was not willing to give a definitive answer. The workshop confirmed that it was a fake  although extremely well done!!! The paperwork, box, ribbon etc. all looked perfect. It is frightening how good some of these fakes are.


----------



## purseinsanity

hopingoneday said:


> I can second with TGG says I have a very close friend who purchased a beautiful YG/diamond 5 motif bracelet on the 'bay last year from (supposedly) a jewelry store in Rego Park. I saw the bracelet with my own eyes and it was extremely well done  real gold and real diamonds  she brought it into New York City for authentication and cleaning and the experienced VCA saleswoman there thought it looked good, but obviously was not willing to give a definitive answer. The workshop confirmed that it was a fake  although extremely well done!!! The paperwork, box, ribbon etc. all looked perfect. It is frightening how good some of these fakes are.



Yep.  VCA is expensive enough.  Imagine paying those prices and being told it's a fake!  I'd die!


----------



## **Chanel**

purseinsanity said:


> Yep.  VCA is expensive enough.  Imagine paying those prices and being told it's a fake!  I'd die!



I totally agree!
It makes me sick to even think about this scenario...yikes.

On another note, did anyone read about the missing precious puppy in VCA's newsletter?
So cute...I wish I had one, but alas :
http://missingpuppy.samesameparis.c...m_campaign=spring_newsletter_2016-EUR-EN-CORP


----------



## blueberryjam

**Chanel** said:


> I totally agree!
> It makes me sick to even think about this scenario...yikes.
> 
> On another note, did anyone read about the missing precious puppy in VCA's newsletter?
> Su cute...I wish I had one, but alas :
> http://missingpuppy.samesameparis.c...m_campaign=spring_newsletter_2016-EUR-EN-CORP



Gosh the precious puppy's a cute little thing! And what an interesting way to launch a search! Thanks for sharing, ***Chanel***!


----------



## dialv

sjunky13 said:


> TY ladies for reporting the fakes.
> 
> I had a lovely conversation with after sales in NYC. We sat and talked about the fakes and he see's women come in all of the time with them to get them serviced and they are gutted when they find out they are fake.
> He said they look so close to the real thing even in person. It is a huge scam and even jewelry stores are in on it. They are really good copies.
> 
> Also to let you know, there are a TON of fake Cartier JUC on ebay too.
> These are all real gold and diamonds and again excellent copies.
> The buyer has no clue and thinks they are getting a good deal. It is sickening!




I was in a well Established jewelry store here in my Province, I think they have 4 big locations and there was a bracelet that looked 100% like a Cartier Love bracelet for around I believe 100.00. I was stunned, got home and emailed Cartier. If the jewelry stores are putting out copied fakes they are helping the scammers.  I am going to check to see if the have copied any VCA.


----------



## Tulip2

sjunky13 said:


> TY ladies for reporting the fakes.
> 
> I had a lovely conversation with after sales in NYC. We sat and talked about the fakes and he see's women come in all of the time with them to get them serviced and they are gutted when they find out they are fake.
> He said they look so close to the real thing even in person. It is a huge scam and even jewelry stores are in on it. They are really good copies.
> 
> Also to let you know, there are a TON of fake Cartier JUC on ebay too.
> These are all real gold and diamonds and again excellent copies.
> *The buyer has no clue and thinks they are getting a good deal*. It is sickening!



IMHO, no one is going to get a "good deal" on VCA.  A true owner or reputable seller is on eBay to sell their wares and make money.  If it looks too good to be true, it is!  A little common sense keeps me away from these listings.  I'm reporting these fakes, so thanks everyone from saving these people from themselves!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

dialv said:


> I was in a well Established jewelry store here in my Province, I think they have 4 big locations and there was a bracelet that looked 100% like a Cartier Love bracelet for around I believe 100.00. I was stunned, got home and emailed Cartier. If the jewelry stores are putting out copied fakes they are helping the scammers.  I am going to check to see if the have copied any VCA.



There is a jewelry store in my city (an authorized Rolex dealer) who sells VCA copies. Shocking.  We discovered this jeweler because my son needed to have his watch serviced.  When the SA noticed my VCA necklace, she offered that their "in house jeweler" could create anything I want.  I was so shocked/upset that I called my local VCA immediately and reported the shop.
I have never been back so I have no idea whether or not they are still creating/selling replicas.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Tulip2 said:


> IMHO, no one is going to get a "good deal" on VCA.  A true owner or reputable seller is on eBay to sell their wares and make money.  If it looks too good to be true, it is!  A little common sense keeps me away from these listings.  I'm reporting these fakes, so thanks everyone from saving these people from themselves!



This is primarily true but there are exceptions.
VCA diamond pieces don't hold value (like vintage alhambra) so you can potentially get a great deal.  It is risky, however, and you need to know your seller and be willing to go through the authentication process.
IMO it's really just not worth it anymore.


----------



## sparkle7

texasgirliegirl said:


> Beware of those sellers.
> A dear former Tpf member  purchased a fake turquoise 20 motif from a seller from that location. When a motif cracked and she sent it to VCA for repair it was determined to be FAKE. She got a refund but the seller turned around and relisted that same piece.



Thanks for the info. Some of theses listings look so real but red flag when being sold for only couple hundred dollars


----------



## ModaAddict

dialv said:


> I was in a well Established jewelry store here in my Province, I think they have 4 big locations and there was a bracelet that looked 100% like a Cartier Love bracelet for around I believe 100.00. I was stunned, got home and emailed Cartier. If the jewelry stores are putting out copied fakes they are helping the scammers.  I am going to check to see if the have copied any VCA.




We have the same issue here. Some local jewelers are going to the point of making the fakes all gold so they hold more value to the buyer. I haven't seen one so far that's as good as the original but it's quite scary.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ModaAddict said:


> We have the same issue here. Some local jewelers are going to the point of making the fakes all gold so they hold more value to the buyer. I haven't seen one so far t hat's as good as the original but it's quite scary.



Isn't this a crime??


----------



## ModaAddict

texasgirliegirl said:


> Isn't this a crime??



I honestly have no idea! I also know a famous blogger who was gifted a couple of VCA fakes. I don't know if she realized they were fake or not but the poor girl still wears them to date.


----------



## halliehallie

I have good intel that this year's holiday pendant will be onyx with a diamond. Not sure on the color of the chain. What do you guys think?


----------



## Sparkledolll

halliehallie said:


> I have good intel that this year's holiday pendant will be onyx with a diamond. Not sure on the color of the chain. What do you guys think?




A little disappointed Lol... I already have Onyx VA pendant so I don't see the point of having both.


----------



## sleepykitten

halliehallie said:


> I have good intel that this year's holiday pendant will be onyx with a diamond. Not sure on the color of the chain. What do you guys think?




Hopefully gold chain! Haven't bought anything onyx yet, might jump on the wagon this time! Thanks for the Intel


----------



## VCAforever

halliehallie said:


> I have good intel that this year's holiday pendant will be onyx with a diamond. Not sure on the color of the chain. What do you guys think?


I was also told it was onyx, and the chain, on rose gold.


----------



## dialv

halliehallie said:


> I have good intel that this year's holiday pendant will be onyx with a diamond. Not sure on the color of the chain. What do you guys think?




I was hoping for blue sevres, if it is onyx well my next purchase was going to be 10 motif onyx so I would pass on this one.


----------



## Pourquoipas

dialv said:


> I was hoping for blue sevres, if it is onyx well my next purchase was going to be 10 motif onyx so I would pass on this one.




I wouldn't buy onyx with the diamond. Rose Sèvres was more special as a simple motif and a blue one would be so nice! I'd rather get one long Magic pendant in onyx instead,


----------



## Oleandered

halliehallie said:


> I have good intel that this year's holiday pendant will be onyx with a diamond. Not sure on the color of the chain. What do you guys think?



I'd be interested in that. I'm so indecisive about what I should get lol
When do they usually appear in boutiques?


----------



## kath00

VCAforever said:


> I was also told it was onyx, and the chain, on rose gold.



I'm in!!!!  As always...


----------



## halliehallie

I must admit, I wasn't overjoyed when I heard the news. Thought it would be something more special... Rose gold would be nice though. It'll prob be out in Sept.


----------



## gagabag

I want it to be in white gold. There aren't much selection in wg.


----------



## sailorstripes

Are Holiday Pendants the same size as single motif pendants? Or are they bigger? Thanks for anyone who can answer that question. Also, any thoughts on whether the price will be the same as last year? It seems some pieces have gone up, some have gone down. I'm curious whether the Holiday Pendants will see a price fluctuation as well. 

Happy Mother's Day to all you VCA lovers and moms out there!


----------



## klynneann

I very much like the idea of onyx with RG!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sailorstripes said:


> Are Holiday Pendants the same size as single motif pendants? Or are they bigger? Thanks for anyone who can answer that question. Also, any thoughts on whether the price will be the same as last year? It seems some pieces have gone up, some have gone down. I'm curious whether the Holiday Pendants will see a price fluctuation as well.
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to all you VCA lovers and moms out there!



Same size


----------



## VCAforever

sailorstripes said:


> Are Holiday Pendants the same size as single motif pendants? Or are they bigger? Thanks for anyone who can answer that question. Also, any thoughts on whether the price will be the same as last year? It seems some pieces have gone up, some have gone down. I'm curious whether the Holiday Pendants will see a price fluctuation as well.
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to all you VCA lovers and moms out there!


Holiday pendants are the same size as the single motif pendant, and the back of the pendant is covered in solid gold. With regards to price, I don't know whether this is a glitch on the website but I had noticed that some pieces have increased in price one of them being last years holiday pendant which was £2350, now £2750. I know there was some mention of price increase by a few of the members on this forum so I'm assuming these prices may be correct.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

The clasp on my single motif diamond necklace broke a while back.
I have not had time to go to the local VCA location which is not close to where I live to look into a repair.
It fortunately fell into my ample bosom where I noticed it 
I would also want some type of safety clasp/chain attached in case this ever happens again and does NOT fall into my ample bosom and ends up lost 
I have good jewelers nearby that I assume could handle this pretty quickly.   Is it worth going direct to VCA for this type of work instead?


----------



## Sparkledolll

I thought I'd share this pic. I'm going to get a magic bracelet but not sure which stone combination yet. They have this new Malachite magic bracelet which I've never seen before...just to confuse me a bit more [emoji6]


----------



## periogirl28

VCAforever said:


> I was also told it was onyx, and the chain, on rose gold.





halliehallie said:


> I have good intel that this year's holiday pendant will be onyx with a diamond. Not sure on the color of the chain. What do you guys think?



Thank you for the info, would a third LE pendant be too many?


----------



## blueberryjam

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you for the info, would a third LE pendant be too many?



The more the merrier!


----------



## blueberryjam

Natalie j said:


> I thought I'd share this pic. I'm going to get a magic bracelet but not sure which stone combination yet. They have this new Malachite magic bracelet which I've never seen before...just to confuse me a bit more [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350977



Wow, this is a striking combination! Thanks for sharing, *Natalie j*!


----------



## pazt

Natalie j said:


> I thought I'd share this pic. I'm going to get a magic bracelet but not sure which stone combination yet. They have this new Malachite magic bracelet which I've never seen before...just to confuse me a bit more [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350977




Ooooh, that's one special bracelet!!! I'd be confused too.....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> I thought I'd share this pic. I'm going to get a magic bracelet but not sure which stone combination yet. They have this new Malachite magic bracelet which I've never seen before...just to confuse me a bit more [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350977



So pretty although I would feel tempted to take the large motif off and create a necklace ....


----------



## Sparkledolll

blueberryjam said:


> Wow, this is a striking combination! Thanks for sharing, *Natalie j*!




No problem! I am happy to enable [emoji6]



pazt said:


> Ooooh, that's one special bracelet!!! I'd be confused too.....




They didn't have the WG version or the Carnelian/tigers eye combo for me to try so I am still thinking... Would like to see all the different combos in one store and then decide [emoji1]


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> So pretty although I would feel tempted to take the large motif off and create a necklace ....




Lol.. I was thinking that too when I tried the Malachite on. They have agreed to shorten the length of the chain on the big charm so that it doesn't swing as much and hopefully doesn't bang into everything. I've wanted the magic bracelet for a while but that's what stopped me from getting it before [emoji1]


----------



## Lovely87

Can someone take a look at my post in Authenticate This jewelry .... I regret taking that risk from eBay!!


----------



## JulesB68

Birthday done and dusted and another year older! Here's what I got.

Struggling to take pics, as sparkles too much when I use flash or artificial lighting! What a wonderful problem to have!

Went to pick up the pieces we had ordered on Saturday and have to say it was an incredibly disappointing experience. 
First off, there are only 2 desks in the concession in Harrods and both were taken. Fair enough, can't help it if it's busy. After waiting around for some time we were asked to sit on the little (and I mean child size) chairs in the waiting area when a lady vacated that area. The pieces were shown to me without asking if I'd like to try them on. They were then taken away and packaged up, but I think the earrings are in a ring box and the pendant is in a bracelet box (please correct me if wrong). When it came to payment, the system did notify the SA that it was actually my birthday that day. 
The whole time, a little child that was with one of the customers at a desk was playing very loud nursery rhyme type music on a device. AIBU to think this was unfair to other customers? Not really the ambiance you'd like when spending that kind of money.
At no point were we even offered a glass of water (temperatures in London were hotter than the Med this weekend), let alone a glass of champagne.
This service compares very poorly to a friend who recently purchased a beautiful ring in Boodles. On both visits to order & then collect, they were given champagne, and were also taken to lunch at a very nice restaurant when they collected. 
Sorry for the moan, but it did rather take the shine off what should have been a wonderful shopping experience.


----------



## valnsw

JulesB68 said:


> Birthday done and dusted and another year older! Here's what I got.
> 
> Struggling to take pics, as sparkles too much when I use flash or artificial lighting! What a wonderful problem to have!
> 
> Went to pick up the pieces we had ordered on Saturday and have to say it was an incredibly disappointing experience.
> First off, there are only 2 desks in the concession in Harrods and both were taken. Fair enough, can't help it if it's busy. After waiting around for some time we were asked to sit on the little (and I mean child size) chairs in the waiting area when a lady vacated that area. The pieces were shown to me without asking if I'd like to try them on. They were then taken away and packaged up, but I think the earrings are in a ring box and the pendant is in a bracelet box (please correct me if wrong). When it came to payment, the system did notify the SA that it was actually my birthday that day.
> The whole time, a little child that was with one of the customers at a desk was playing very loud nursery rhyme type music on a device. AIBU to think this was unfair to other customers? Not really the ambiance you'd like when spending that kind of money.
> At no point were we even offered a glass of water (temperatures in London were hotter than the Med this weekend), let alone a glass of champagne.
> This service compares very poorly to a friend who recently purchased a beautiful ring in Boodles. On both visits to order & then collect, they were given champagne, and were also taken to lunch at a very nice restaurant when they collected.
> Sorry for the moan, but it did rather take the shine off what should have been a wonderful shopping experience.



Congrats on your lovely set! I'm sure u will get a lot of use from the sparklies 

Sorry to hear about your experience, hope that doesn't turn u off from VCA. Perhaps because Harrods being a dept store, the service u get won't be as dedicated as in a boutique?

As for the boxes, yea they do look a bit mixed up. I don't have any bracelet to comment if that is a bracelet box but it does seem they have placed the earrings in the ring box? But honestly, I have never kept my items back in the VCA boxes but in my jewelry box where it's more easily accessible for me to reach out to. The boxes have unfortunately been kept to one side &#128517;


----------



## JulesB68

valnsw said:


> Congrats on your lovely set! I'm sure u will get a lot of use from the sparklies
> 
> Sorry to hear about your experience, hope that doesn't turn u off from VCA. Perhaps because Harrods being a dept store, the service u get won't be as dedicated as in a boutique?
> 
> As for the boxes, yea they do look a bit mixed up. I don't have any bracelet to comment if that is a bracelet box but it does seem they have placed the earrings in the ring box? But honestly, I have never kept my items back in the VCA boxes but in my jewelry box where it's more easily accessible for me to reach out to. The boxes have unfortunately been kept to one side &#128517;



Thanks Val! 
Re the boxes, it's just me being anal about these things! (Not sure if I can use that word on tpf!)


----------



## Oleandered

JulesB68 said:


> Birthday done and dusted and another year older! Here's what I got.
> 
> 
> 
> Struggling to take pics, as sparkles too much when I use flash or artificial lighting! What a wonderful problem to have!
> 
> 
> 
> Went to pick up the pieces we had ordered on Saturday and have to say it was an incredibly disappointing experience.
> 
> First off, there are only 2 desks in the concession in Harrods and both were taken. Fair enough, can't help it if it's busy. After waiting around for some time we were asked to sit on the little (and I mean child size) chairs in the waiting area when a lady vacated that area. The pieces were shown to me without asking if I'd like to try them on. They were then taken away and packaged up, but I think the earrings are in a ring box and the pendant is in a bracelet box (please correct me if wrong). When it came to payment, the system did notify the SA that it was actually my birthday that day.
> 
> The whole time, a little child that was with one of the customers at a desk was playing very loud nursery rhyme type music on a device. AIBU to think this was unfair to other customers? Not really the ambiance you'd like when spending that kind of money.
> 
> At no point were we even offered a glass of water (temperatures in London were hotter than the Med this weekend), let alone a glass of champagne.
> 
> This service compares very poorly to a friend who recently purchased a beautiful ring in Boodles. On both visits to order & then collect, they were given champagne, and were also taken to lunch at a very nice restaurant when they collected.
> 
> Sorry for the moan, but it did rather take the shine off what should have been a wonderful shopping experience.




Sorry to hear about such an experience - but your purchase is so gorgeous that I'm sure you'll forget about anything else in no time! 
Congratulations and happy belated birthday!


----------



## Pourquoipas

valnsw said:


> Congrats on your lovely set! I'm sure u will get a lot of use from the sparklies
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your experience, hope that doesn't turn u off from VCA. Perhaps because Harrods being a dept store, the service u get won't be as dedicated as in a boutique?
> 
> 
> 
> As for the boxes, yea they do look a bit mixed up. I don't have any bracelet to comment if that is a bracelet box but it does seem they have placed the earrings in the ring box? But honestly, I have never kept my items back in the VCA boxes but in my jewelry box where it's more easily accessible for me to reach out to. The boxes have unfortunately been kept to one side [emoji28]




Sorry about the missed out luxurious feel but your set is perfect. The right box is a bracelet box indeed.
I don't like dept stores in general maybe this is a good reason why..


----------



## Pourquoipas

JulesB68 said:


> Birthday done and dusted and another year older! Here's what I got.
> 
> 
> 
> Struggling to take pics, as sparkles too much when I use flash or artificial lighting! What a wonderful problem to have!
> 
> 
> 
> Went to pick up the pieces we had ordered on Saturday and have to say it was an incredibly disappointing experience.
> 
> First off, there are only 2 desks in the concession in Harrods and both were taken. Fair enough, can't help it if it's busy. After waiting around for some time we were asked to sit on the little (and I mean child size) chairs in the waiting area when a lady vacated that area. The pieces were shown to me without asking if I'd like to try them on. They were then taken away and packaged up, but I think the earrings are in a ring box and the pendant is in a bracelet box (please correct me if wrong). When it came to payment, the system did notify the SA that it was actually my birthday that day.
> 
> The whole time, a little child that was with one of the customers at a desk was playing very loud nursery rhyme type music on a device. AIBU to think this was unfair to other customers? Not really the ambiance you'd like when spending that kind of money.
> 
> At no point were we even offered a glass of water (temperatures in London were hotter than the Med this weekend), let alone a glass of champagne.
> 
> This service compares very poorly to a friend who recently purchased a beautiful ring in Boodles. On both visits to order & then collect, they were given champagne, and were also taken to lunch at a very nice restaurant when they collected.
> 
> Sorry for the moan, but it did rather take the shine off what should have been a wonderful shopping experience.




Sorry wrong quote..


----------



## blueberryjam

JulesB68 said:


> Birthday done and dusted and another year older! Here's what I got.
> 
> Struggling to take pics, as sparkles too much when I use flash or artificial lighting! What a wonderful problem to have!
> 
> Went to pick up the pieces we had ordered on Saturday and have to say it was an incredibly disappointing experience.
> First off, there are only 2 desks in the concession in Harrods and both were taken. Fair enough, can't help it if it's busy. After waiting around for some time we were asked to sit on the little (and I mean child size) chairs in the waiting area when a lady vacated that area. The pieces were shown to me without asking if I'd like to try them on. They were then taken away and packaged up, but I think the earrings are in a ring box and the pendant is in a bracelet box (please correct me if wrong). When it came to payment, the system did notify the SA that it was actually my birthday that day.
> The whole time, a little child that was with one of the customers at a desk was playing very loud nursery rhyme type music on a device. AIBU to think this was unfair to other customers? Not really the ambiance you'd like when spending that kind of money.
> At no point were we even offered a glass of water (temperatures in London were hotter than the Med this weekend), let alone a glass of champagne.
> This service compares very poorly to a friend who recently purchased a beautiful ring in Boodles. On both visits to order & then collect, they were given champagne, and were also taken to lunch at a very nice restaurant when they collected.
> Sorry for the moan, but it did rather take the shine off what should have been a wonderful shopping experience.




Happy belated birthday, *Jules*! Hope you had a wonderful day! artyhat:

The experience you had could have been better but don't let that mar your enjoyment of your birthday presents. Great choices!


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Does anyone have any recommendations for a favorite VCA coffee table book?  There seem to be several available over the years but hard to compare as the listings I've seen on amazon, ebay, etc don't have many images to compare.  Thanks!


----------



## CATEYES

JulesB68 said:


> Birthday done and dusted and another year older! Here's what I got.
> 
> Struggling to take pics, as sparkles too much when I use flash or artificial lighting! What a wonderful problem to have!
> 
> Went to pick up the pieces we had ordered on Saturday and have to say it was an incredibly disappointing experience.
> First off, there are only 2 desks in the concession in Harrods and both were taken. Fair enough, can't help it if it's busy. After waiting around for some time we were asked to sit on the little (and I mean child size) chairs in the waiting area when a lady vacated that area. The pieces were shown to me without asking if I'd like to try them on. They were then taken away and packaged up, but I think the earrings are in a ring box and the pendant is in a bracelet box (please correct me if wrong). When it came to payment, the system did notify the SA that it was actually my birthday that day.
> The whole time, a little child that was with one of the customers at a desk was playing very loud nursery rhyme type music on a device. AIBU to think this was unfair to other customers? Not really the ambiance you'd like when spending that kind of money.
> At no point were we even offered a glass of water (temperatures in London were hotter than the Med this weekend), let alone a glass of champagne.
> This service compares very poorly to a friend who recently purchased a beautiful ring in Boodles. On both visits to order & then collect, they were given champagne, and were also taken to lunch at a very nice restaurant when they collected.
> Sorry for the moan, but it did rather take the shine off what should have been a wonderful shopping experience.



Happy belated Birthday fellow Taurean! This wasn't a good experience nor typical. You thought about either calling or writing a letter stating what happened? I'm sure the manager would like to know how your experience was as otherwise they cannot try to make it right with you nor train their staff so that this doesn't happen again. 

The boxes are wrong, yes the earrings are in a ring box and your necklace is in a bracelet box. Either someone is new and doesn't know what goes in what or someone was careless. Hope they have you little "dust bags" or "travel bags" to keep them in.  And certificate with date for each.

Love your earrings and necklace!! They are both gorgeous! Hope you post a mod shot for us.


----------



## Tulip2

JulesB68 said:


> Birthday done and dusted and another year older! Here's what I got.
> 
> Struggling to take pics, as sparkles too much when I use flash or artificial lighting! What a wonderful problem to have!
> 
> Went to pick up the pieces we had ordered on Saturday and have to say it was an incredibly disappointing experience.
> First off, there are only 2 desks in the concession in Harrods and both were taken. Fair enough, can't help it if it's busy. After waiting around for some time we were asked to sit on the little (and I mean child size) chairs in the waiting area when a lady vacated that area. The pieces were shown to me without asking if I'd like to try them on. They were then taken away and packaged up, but I think the earrings are in a ring box and the pendant is in a bracelet box (please correct me if wrong). When it came to payment, the system did notify the SA that it was actually my birthday that day.
> The whole time, a little child that was with one of the customers at a desk was playing very loud nursery rhyme type music on a device. AIBU to think this was unfair to other customers? Not really the ambiance you'd like when spending that kind of money.
> At no point were we even offered a glass of water (temperatures in London were hotter than the Med this weekend), let alone a glass of champagne.
> This service compares very poorly to a friend who recently purchased a beautiful ring in Boodles. On both visits to order & then collect, they were given champagne, and were also taken to lunch at a very nice restaurant when they collected.
> Sorry for the moan, but it did rather take the shine off what should have been a wonderful shopping experience.


Oh so sorry to hear about this awful experience.  You deserve better, that's for sure.  The box situation happened to me at the VCA in NM around Christmastime.  They ran out, but my SA assured me that I would get the correct box when they got their stock.  I would (at the very least) request that you get the correct boxes!  On the water/champagne situation, if they don't offer it... I ask if I want it!  I do it at VCA or NM or Chanel if I'm thirsty or if I'm dropping a bit of money, which you certainly were!
Love your new earrings & necklace.  Fantastic and a very Happy Belated Birthday to you! resents


----------



## sugarplumpurse

JulesB68 said:


> Birthday done and dusted and another year older! Here's what I got.
> 
> 
> 
> Struggling to take pics, as sparkles too much when I use flash or artificial lighting! What a wonderful problem to have!
> 
> 
> 
> Went to pick up the pieces we had ordered on Saturday and have to say it was an incredibly disappointing experience.
> 
> First off, there are only 2 desks in the concession in Harrods and both were taken. Fair enough, can't help it if it's busy. After waiting around for some time we were asked to sit on the little (and I mean child size) chairs in the waiting area when a lady vacated that area. The pieces were shown to me without asking if I'd like to try them on. They were then taken away and packaged up, but I think the earrings are in a ring box and the pendant is in a bracelet box (please correct me if wrong). When it came to payment, the system did notify the SA that it was actually my birthday that day.
> 
> The whole time, a little child that was with one of the customers at a desk was playing very loud nursery rhyme type music on a device. AIBU to think this was unfair to other customers? Not really the ambiance you'd like when spending that kind of money.
> 
> At no point were we even offered a glass of water (temperatures in London were hotter than the Med this weekend), let alone a glass of champagne.
> 
> This service compares very poorly to a friend who recently purchased a beautiful ring in Boodles. On both visits to order & then collect, they were given champagne, and were also taken to lunch at a very nice restaurant when they collected.
> 
> Sorry for the moan, but it did rather take the shine off what should have been a wonderful shopping experience.




Congrats on your birthday! 
Sorry to hear about your unpleasant experience. But I have to say your pave necklace and earclips are purely gorgeous! Lucky you! [emoji7]
For the wrong boxes if I were you I would also be very much upset like you that it looks like they carelessly put them in whatever boxes available. I think you should request them the proper boxes for these beauties.
Other than that, I am excited for you that you got the necklace and earclips all together. That is what I would do if my budget allow to do so. You must be looking amazing with them. Could you please post a mod shot?[emoji4]


----------



## JulesB68

Oleandered said:


> Sorry to hear about such an experience - but your purchase is so gorgeous that I'm sure you'll forget about anything else in no time!
> Congratulations and happy belated birthday!





Pourquoipas said:


> Sorry about the missed out luxurious feel but your set is perfect. The right box is a bracelet box indeed.
> I don't like dept stores in general maybe this is a good reason why..





blueberryjam said:


> Happy belated birthday, *Jules*! Hope you had a wonderful day! artyhat:
> 
> The experience you had could have been better but don't let that mar your enjoyment of your birthday presents. Great choices!





CATEYES said:


> Happy belated Birthday fellow Taurean! This wasn't a good experience nor typical. You thought about either calling or writing a letter stating what happened? I'm sure the manager would like to know how your experience was as otherwise they cannot try to make it right with you nor train their staff so that this doesn't happen again.
> 
> The boxes are wrong, yes the earrings are in a ring box and your necklace is in a bracelet box. Either someone is new and doesn't know what goes in what or someone was careless. Hope they have you little "dust bags" or "travel bags" to keep them in.  And certificate with date for each.
> 
> Love your earrings and necklace!! They are both gorgeous! Hope you post a mod shot for us.





Tulip2 said:


> Oh so sorry to hear about this awful experience.  You deserve better, that's for sure.  The box situation happened to me at the VCA in NM around Christmastime.  They ran out, but my SA assured me that I would get the correct box when they got their stock.  I would (at the very least) request that you get the correct boxes!  On the water/champagne situation, if they don't offer it... I ask if I want it!  I do it at VCA or NM or Chanel if I'm thirsty or if I'm dropping a bit of money, which you certainly were!
> Love your new earrings & necklace.  Fantastic and a very Happy Belated Birthday to you! resents





sugarplumpurse said:


> Congrats on your birthday!
> Sorry to hear about your unpleasant experience. But I have to say your pave necklace and earclips are purely gorgeous! Lucky you! [emoji7]
> For the wrong boxes if I were you I would also be very much upset like you that it looks like they carelessly put them in whatever boxes available. I think you should request them the proper boxes for these beauties.
> Other than that, I am excited for you that you got the necklace and earclips all together. That is what I would do if my budget allow to do so. You must be looking amazing with them. Could you please post a mod shot?[emoji4]



Many thanks everyone for your good wishes. My fabulous DH has been very good to me!
I will try to see what I can do re mod shot, but I think I will have to brush up on my photoshop skills if I don't want to put everyone off their dinner!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> Congrats on your lovely set! I'm sure u will get a lot of use from the sparklies
> 
> Sorry to hear about your experience, hope that doesn't turn u off from VCA. Perhaps because Harrods being a dept store, the service u get won't be as dedicated as in a boutique?
> 
> As for the boxes, yea they do look a bit mixed up. I don't have any bracelet to comment if that is a bracelet box but it does seem they have placed the earrings in the ring box? But honestly, I have never kept my items back in the VCA boxes but in my jewelry box where it's more easily accessible for me to reach out to. The boxes have unfortunately been kept to one side &#128517;



Your earrings are in a pendant box but I actually prefer this box myself.
Your pendant is in a bracelet box.
If you request a different box it should not be a problem as long as they have them.  Strangely enough certain boxes are often scarce.


----------



## HADASSA

JulesB68 said:


> Birthday done and dusted and another year older! Here's what I got.
> 
> Struggling to take pics, as sparkles too much when I use flash or artificial lighting! What a wonderful problem to have!
> 
> Went to pick up the pieces we had ordered on Saturday and have to say it was an incredibly disappointing experience.
> First off, there are only 2 desks in the concession in Harrods and both were taken. Fair enough, can't help it if it's busy. After waiting around for some time we were asked to sit on the little (and I mean child size) chairs in the waiting area when a lady vacated that area. The pieces were shown to me without asking if I'd like to try them on. They were then taken away and packaged up, but I think the earrings are in a ring box and the pendant is in a bracelet box (please correct me if wrong). When it came to payment, the system did notify the SA that it was actually my birthday that day.
> The whole time, a little child that was with one of the customers at a desk was playing very loud nursery rhyme type music on a device. AIBU to think this was unfair to other customers? Not really the ambiance you'd like when spending that kind of money.
> At no point were we even offered a glass of water (temperatures in London were hotter than the Med this weekend), let alone a glass of champagne.
> This service compares very poorly to a friend who recently purchased a beautiful ring in Boodles. On both visits to order & then collect, they were given champagne, and were also taken to lunch at a very nice restaurant when they collected.
> Sorry for the moan, but it did rather take the shine off what should have been a wonderful shopping experience.



Happy VCA Birthday JulesB68 presents You're blessed to have such a wonderful DH 

About the experience at Harrods (and I mean no offence here to anyone who loves shopping at Harrods) - I find that the luxury experience is very much lacking at a high-end dept. store.

The last time I was there with my father, he said it reminded him of shopping for vegetables in a market. It was just his way of not appreciating the way they handle the ordinary customers.

Selfridges I found to be quite different in their approach to their customers. Other people may have had a different experience.

With that said, don't let this experience take away from your gorgeous presents


----------



## Tulip2

JulesB68 said:


> Many thanks everyone for your good wishes. My fabulous DH has been very good to me!
> I will try to see what I can do re mod shot, but I think* I will have to brush up on my photoshop skills if I don't want to put everyone off their dinne*r!


 :lolots:  Good one Jules!


----------



## JulesB68

HADASSA said:


> Happy VCA Birthday JulesB68 presents You're blessed to have such a wonderful DH
> 
> About the experience at Harrods (and I mean no offence here to anyone who loves shopping at Harrods) - I find that the luxury experience is very much lacking at a high-end dept. store.
> 
> The last time I was there with my father, he said it reminded him of shopping for vegetables in a market. It was just his way of not appreciating the way they handle the ordinary customers.
> 
> Selfridges I found to be quite different in their approach to their customers. Other people may have had a different experience.
> 
> With that said, don't let this experience take away from your gorgeous presents



Thank you Hadassa. 
Harrods does tend to be rather like a zoo sometimes, but the reward points are good & Selfridges doesn't have a loyalty program. Also I can get there from my house quickly (too quickly, as far as DH is concerned!) & pretty much without being outside if it's raining! Very useful for living in London!


----------



## MyDogTink

JulesB68 said:


> Thank you Hadassa.
> 
> Harrods does tend to be rather like a zoo sometimes, but the reward points are good & Selfridges doesn't have a loyalty program. Also I can get there from my house quickly (too quickly, as far as DH is concerned!) & pretty much without being outside if it's raining! Very useful for living in London!




I like the rationalization. Happy birthday. Your pieces are beautiful.


----------



## HADASSA

JulesB68 said:


> Thank you Hadassa.
> Harrods does tend to be rather like a zoo sometimes, but the reward points are good & Selfridges doesn't have a loyalty program. Also I can get there from my house quickly (too quickly, as far as DH is concerned!) & pretty much without being outside if it's raining! Very useful for living in London!



Hahaha!!! Yes, a zoo indeed but I do love the Food Hall with all the exotic offerings  Gosh!!! I miss London 

Yes, I was explained the Reward Points system by a VCA SA and I was too excited 

With that said, I am loyal to my SA in the US at NM Atlanta even with all the perks (and VAT savings) elsewhere


----------



## JulesB68

MyDogTink said:


> I like the rationalization. Happy birthday. Your pieces are beautiful.



Thank you!


----------



## pazt

JulesB68 said:


> Birthday done and dusted and another year older! Here's what I got.
> 
> Struggling to take pics, as sparkles too much when I use flash or artificial lighting! What a wonderful problem to have!
> 
> Went to pick up the pieces we had ordered on Saturday and have to say it was an incredibly disappointing experience.
> First off, there are only 2 desks in the concession in Harrods and both were taken. Fair enough, can't help it if it's busy. After waiting around for some time we were asked to sit on the little (and I mean child size) chairs in the waiting area when a lady vacated that area. The pieces were shown to me without asking if I'd like to try them on. They were then taken away and packaged up, but I think the earrings are in a ring box and the pendant is in a bracelet box (please correct me if wrong). When it came to payment, the system did notify the SA that it was actually my birthday that day.
> The whole time, a little child that was with one of the customers at a desk was playing very loud nursery rhyme type music on a device. AIBU to think this was unfair to other customers? Not really the ambiance you'd like when spending that kind of money.
> At no point were we even offered a glass of water (temperatures in London were hotter than the Med this weekend), let alone a glass of champagne.
> This service compares very poorly to a friend who recently purchased a beautiful ring in Boodles. On both visits to order & then collect, they were given champagne, and were also taken to lunch at a very nice restaurant when they collected.
> Sorry for the moan, but it did rather take the shine off what should have been a wonderful shopping experience.




Beautiful Jules! and Happy birthday! 

I did experience Harrods VCA last year and it was less than stellar customer service, even with the Harrods points, for some reason I still love shopping at my local VCA store! 

Congrats and we do need an action shot!


----------



## Sparkledolll

JulesB68 said:


> Birthday done and dusted and another year older! Here's what I got.
> 
> 
> 
> Struggling to take pics, as sparkles too much when I use flash or artificial lighting! What a wonderful problem to have!
> 
> 
> 
> Went to pick up the pieces we had ordered on Saturday and have to say it was an incredibly disappointing experience.
> 
> First off, there are only 2 desks in the concession in Harrods and both were taken. Fair enough, can't help it if it's busy. After waiting around for some time we were asked to sit on the little (and I mean child size) chairs in the waiting area when a lady vacated that area. The pieces were shown to me without asking if I'd like to try them on. They were then taken away and packaged up, but I think the earrings are in a ring box and the pendant is in a bracelet box (please correct me if wrong). When it came to payment, the system did notify the SA that it was actually my birthday that day.
> 
> The whole time, a little child that was with one of the customers at a desk was playing very loud nursery rhyme type music on a device. AIBU to think this was unfair to other customers? Not really the ambiance you'd like when spending that kind of money.
> 
> At no point were we even offered a glass of water (temperatures in London were hotter than the Med this weekend), let alone a glass of champagne.
> 
> This service compares very poorly to a friend who recently purchased a beautiful ring in Boodles. On both visits to order & then collect, they were given champagne, and were also taken to lunch at a very nice restaurant when they collected.
> 
> Sorry for the moan, but it did rather take the shine off what should have been a wonderful shopping experience.




Happy Birthday! What lovely presents, please do some action pics. 

Harrods at the weekend is crazy busy so I usually avoid it then. [emoji6]


----------



## chaneljewel

Beautiful Jules!   Hope your birthday was fabulous!


----------



## PennyD2911

JulesB68 said:


> Birthday done and dusted and another year older! Here's what I got.
> 
> 
> 
> Struggling to take pics, as sparkles too much when I use flash or artificial lighting! What a wonderful problem to have!
> 
> 
> 
> Went to pick up the pieces we had ordered on Saturday and have to say it was an incredibly disappointing experience.
> 
> First off, there are only 2 desks in the concession in Harrods and both were taken. Fair enough, can't help it if it's busy. After waiting around for some time we were asked to sit on the little (and I mean child size) chairs in the waiting area when a lady vacated that area. The pieces were shown to me without asking if I'd like to try them on. They were then taken away and packaged up, but I think the earrings are in a ring box and the pendant is in a bracelet box (please correct me if wrong). When it came to payment, the system did notify the SA that it was actually my birthday that day.
> 
> The whole time, a little child that was with one of the customers at a desk was playing very loud nursery rhyme type music on a device. AIBU to think this was unfair to other customers? Not really the ambiance you'd like when spending that kind of money.
> 
> At no point were we even offered a glass of water (temperatures in London were hotter than the Med this weekend), let alone a glass of champagne.
> 
> This service compares very poorly to a friend who recently purchased a beautiful ring in Boodles. On both visits to order & then collect, they were given champagne, and were also taken to lunch at a very nice restaurant when they collected.
> 
> Sorry for the moan, but it did rather take the shine off what should have been a wonderful shopping experience.




Beautiful!  May your next VCA shopping experience be magical! [emoji93][emoji94][emoji93]


----------



## JulesB68

MyDogTink said:


> I like the rationalization. Happy birthday. Your pieces are beautiful.





pazt said:


> Beautiful Jules! and Happy birthday!
> 
> I did experience Harrods VCA last year and it was less than stellar customer service, even with the Harrods points, for some reason I still love shopping at my local VCA store!
> 
> Congrats and we do need an action shot!





Natalie j said:


> Happy Birthday! What lovely presents, please do some action pics.
> 
> Harrods at the weekend is crazy busy so I usually avoid it then. [emoji6]





chaneljewel said:


> Beautiful Jules!   Hope your birthday was fabulous!





PennyD2911 said:


> Beautiful!  May your next VCA shopping experience be magical! [emoji93][emoji94][emoji93]



Thank you everyone!


----------



## ChaneLisette

ComfortablyNumb said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for a favorite VCA coffee table book?  There seem to be several available over the years but hard to compare as the listings I've seen on amazon, ebay, etc don't have many images to compare.  Thanks!




I just received one that I really like. It is "An Exercise in Style" and incorporates so many beautiful things. Even the pages are art. I received mine as a gift with my last purchase but you should be able to find it somewhere.


----------



## sailorstripes

ComfortablyNumb said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for a favorite VCA coffee table book?  There seem to be several available over the years but hard to compare as the listings I've seen on amazon, ebay, etc don't have many images to compare.  Thanks!


I only have one, "Set in Style: The Jewelry of Van Cleef & Arpels" but I love it. It is basically the exhibit catalog for the show of the same name at the Cooper-Hewitt in NYC back in 2011. It is gorgeous! Beautiful color photography and a lot about the history of the house. The last chapter features photos of famous people in VCA like Elizabeth Taylor, Grace Kelly and Maria Callas. It's written by Sarah D. Coffin, Suzy Menkes and Ruth Peltason. It is my favorite jewelry book!


----------



## purseinsanity

JulesB68 said:


> Birthday done and dusted and another year older! Here's what I got.
> 
> Struggling to take pics, as sparkles too much when I use flash or artificial lighting! What a wonderful problem to have!
> 
> Went to pick up the pieces we had ordered on Saturday and have to say it was an incredibly disappointing experience.
> First off, there are only 2 desks in the concession in Harrods and both were taken. Fair enough, can't help it if it's busy. After waiting around for some time we were asked to sit on the little (and I mean child size) chairs in the waiting area when a lady vacated that area. The pieces were shown to me without asking if I'd like to try them on. They were then taken away and packaged up, but I think the earrings are in a ring box and the pendant is in a bracelet box (please correct me if wrong). When it came to payment, the system did notify the SA that it was actually my birthday that day.
> The whole time, a little child that was with one of the customers at a desk was playing very loud nursery rhyme type music on a device. AIBU to think this was unfair to other customers? Not really the ambiance you'd like when spending that kind of money.
> At no point were we even offered a glass of water (temperatures in London were hotter than the Med this weekend), let alone a glass of champagne.
> This service compares very poorly to a friend who recently purchased a beautiful ring in Boodles. On both visits to order & then collect, they were given champagne, and were also taken to lunch at a very nice restaurant when they collected.
> Sorry for the moan, but it did rather take the shine off what should have been a wonderful shopping experience.



I'm sorry you had such a bad experience!  I was so excited to go my first time to Harrods, and I was also disappointed by the service and just the sheer size of the place made it unfun to me.  But on the bright side, your presents are incredible, and I hope you enjoyed the rest of your birthday!


----------



## kimber418

JulesB68 said:


> Birthday done and dusted and another year older! Here's what I got.
> 
> Struggling to take pics, as sparkles too much when I use flash or artificial lighting! What a wonderful problem to have!
> 
> Went to pick up the pieces we had ordered on Saturday and have to say it was an incredibly disappointing experience.
> First off, there are only 2 desks in the concession in Harrods and both were taken. Fair enough, can't help it if it's busy. After waiting around for some time we were asked to sit on the little (and I mean child size) chairs in the waiting area when a lady vacated that area. The pieces were shown to me without asking if I'd like to try them on. They were then taken away and packaged up, but I think the earrings are in a ring box and the pendant is in a bracelet box (please correct me if wrong). When it came to payment, the system did notify the SA that it was actually my birthday that day.
> The whole time, a little child that was with one of the customers at a desk was playing very loud nursery rhyme type music on a device. AIBU to think this was unfair to other customers? Not really the ambiance you'd like when spending that kind of money.
> At no point were we even offered a glass of water (temperatures in London were hotter than the Med this weekend), let alone a glass of champagne.
> This service compares very poorly to a friend who recently purchased a beautiful ring in Boodles. On both visits to order & then collect, they were given champagne, and were also taken to lunch at a very nice restaurant when they collected.
> Sorry for the moan, but it did rather take the shine off what should have been a wonderful shopping experience.


Jules,

Happy belated birthday!   I love your Vintage pave earrings and pendant!  You made 2 great choices.   I have shopped at the VCA in Harrods and found it uncomfortably small if other clients are in there shopping at the same time.  My husband purchased a VCA gift for me once there and they did not have all the right VCA certificates or box with the gift.  They had to bring it in from another location and it was not there when he went to pick it up (they promised).  It was horrible customer service to the max.  The next time I was in London with him I stopped in just to experience the Harrods VCA and I was not impressed.   

Your pieces are beautiful - Enjoy them & don't let the bad customer service ruin your birthday or the joy of owning your new VCA pieces.


----------



## JulesB68

purseinsanity said:


> I'm sorry you had such a bad experience!  I was so excited to go my first time to Harrods, and I was also disappointed by the service and just the sheer size of the place made it unfun to me.  But on the bright side, your presents are incredible, and I hope you enjoyed the rest of your birthday!





kimber418 said:


> Jules,
> 
> Happy belated birthday!   I love your Vintage pave earrings and pendant!  You made 2 great choices.   I have shopped at the VCA in Harrods and found it uncomfortably small if other clients are in there shopping at the same time.  My husband purchased a VCA gift for me once there and they did not have all the right VCA certificates or box with the gift.  They had to bring it in from another location and it was not there when he went to pick it up (they promised).  It was horrible customer service to the max.  The next time I was in London with him I stopped in just to experience the Harrods VCA and I was not impressed.
> 
> Your pieces are beautiful - Enjoy them & don't let the bad customer service ruin your birthday or the joy of owning your new VCA pieces.



Many thanks for the compliments ladies. 

I think I have opened up a whole can of worms re Harrods!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

BlkLadyLaw said:


> The clasp on my single motif diamond necklace broke a while back.
> I have not had time to go to the local VCA location which is not close to where I live to look into a repair.
> It fortunately fell into my ample bosom where I noticed it
> I would also want some type of safety clasp/chain attached in case this ever happens again and does NOT fall into my ample bosom and ends up lost
> I have good jewelers nearby that I assume could handle this pretty quickly.   Is it worth going direct to VCA for this type of work instead?



bump


----------



## HADASSA

Enabled by *sbelle* with all her lovely pics and in-depth reasoning and *TGG* with her usual encouraging beauty 

All YG Cosmos Pave Earclips small model 

These pics do not do it justice. Got the last available pair for immediate purchase in the entire world 

My wonderful SA at NM Atlanta worked really hard to secure these for me


----------



## HADASSA

My last VCA purchase for a while - SAID NO ONE EVER  Purseinsanity, was this your quote?

TGG and my amazing SA chose this strand for me  the motifs are all more even and full of character


----------



## sbelle

BlkLadyLaw said:


> bump



I usually do have the workshop do all my work, but it isn't quick and isn't inexpensive.  In this case though I don't really know that the workshop will do what you are wanting.  They have very specific ideas of what they will and won't do, and those ideas are not necessarily customer service driven, but "protect the integrity of the piece" driven.

The easiest thing would probably be to go to a local jeweler -- unlike VCA they will usually do whatever you want!!

 When thinking about using a non-VCA jeweler to do work, the thing I always worry about is whether if VCA in the future might refuse to do work on the piece.   I asked at the after sales/service area one time and was told that VCA  would still work on the piece.   Of course who knows whether at person even knew the right answer!


----------



## sbelle

HADASSA said:


> Enabled by *sbelle* with all her lovely pics and in-depth reasoning and *TGG* with her usual encouraging beauty
> 
> All YG Cosmos Pave Earclips small model
> 
> These pics do not do it justice. Got the last available pair for immediate purchase in the entire world
> 
> My wonderful SA at NM Atlanta worked really hard to secure these for me



Incredible!!!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

sbelle said:


> I usually do have the workshop do all my work, but it isn't quick and isn't inexpensive.  In this case though I don't really know that the workshop will do what you are wanting.  They have very specific ideas of what they will and won't do, and those ideas are not necessarily customer service driven, but "protect the integrity of the piece" driven.
> 
> The easiest thing would probably be to go to a local jeweler -- unlike VCA they will usually do whatever you want!!
> 
> When thinking about using a non-VCA jeweler to do work, the thing I always worry about is whether if VCA in the future might refuse to do work on the piece.   I asked at the after sales/service area one time and was told that VCA  would still work on the piece.   Of course who knows whether at person even knew the right answer!



Thanks for the insight...this is what I have been leaning towards.  Just ready to wear my necklace again!  I would like some kind of safety chain or something also for fear of a clasp break again.


----------



## HADASSA

sbelle said:


> Incredible!!!



Thank you so very much for all your advice  All's well that ends well 

I did try the PG_MOP and WG versions but this was just WOW!!! The WG I found too similar to my Pave Frivoles and the PG_MOP just did nothing against my skintone


----------



## sbelle

HADASSA said:


> Thank you so very much for all your advice  All's well that ends well
> 
> I did try the PG_MOP and WG versions but this was just WOW!!! The WG I found too similar to my Pave Frivoles and the PG_MOP just did nothing against my skintone



I got mine when I did because I kept seeing SAs wearing them and they looked so stunning! I almost bought a pair of the mediums because I had myself convinced I could wear them everyday.  lol -- thank goodness I didn't.   For my life, the mediums would have been too much, the smalls are big and fabulous enough!

And I think they look perfect on your small earlobes!


----------



## HADASSA

sbelle said:


> I got mine when I did because I kept seeing SAs wearing them and they looked so stunning! I almost bought a pair of the mediums because I had myself convinced I could wear them everyday.  lol -- thank goodness I didn't.   For my life, the mediums would have been too much, the smalls are big and fabulous enough!
> 
> And I think they look perfect on your small earlobes!



Thank you for the guidance - they are really the perfect size


----------



## JulesB68

HADASSA said:


> Enabled by *sbelle* with all her lovely pics and in-depth reasoning and *TGG* with her usual encouraging beauty
> 
> All YG Cosmos Pave Earclips small model
> These pics do not do it justice. Got the last available pair for immediate purchase in the entire world
> 
> My wonderful SA at NM Atlanta worked really hard to secure these for me





HADASSA said:


> My last VCA purchase for a while - SAID NO ONE EVER  Purseinsanity, was this your quote?
> 
> TGG and my amazing SA chose this strand for me  the motifs are all more even and full of character



 

They look stunning on you Hadassa! Congratulations!


----------



## HADASSA

JulesB68 said:


> They look stunning on you Hadassa! Congratulations!



Thank you Jules  Thank God I can't head down to Harrods easily as you - I would be in bigger trouble


----------



## HeidiDavis

HADASSA said:


> Enabled by *sbelle* with all her lovely pics and in-depth reasoning and *TGG* with her usual encouraging beauty
> 
> All YG Cosmos Pave Earclips small model
> 
> These pics do not do it justice. Got the last available pair for immediate purchase in the entire world
> 
> My wonderful SA at NM Atlanta worked really hard to secure these for me


 

Oh my very goodness! Those earclips are beautiful in their own right, but with your lovely hair and skintone, they look spectacular!


----------



## pazt

HADASSA said:


> My last VCA purchase for a while - SAID NO ONE EVER  Purseinsanity, was this your quote?
> 
> TGG and my amazing SA chose this strand for me  the motifs are all more even and full of character




LOVE! i need this bracelet to match my magic pendant - looks prefect with your LOVE bangle!


----------



## HADASSA

HeidiDavis said:


> Oh my very goodness! Those earclips are beautiful in their own right, but with your lovely hair and skintone, they look spectacular!



Thank you Heidi  The Cosmos Earrings in YG really are spectacular 

I have been communicating with *sbelle* since last year about the YG Pave and I am glad that I made the right choice for my skintone


----------



## HADASSA

pazt said:


> LOVE! i need this bracelet to match my magic pendant - looks prefect with your LOVE bangle!



Thank you* pazt*  I chose this bracelet to match my Malachite VA earrings - far away enough from each other not to be matchy-matchy


----------



## Sparkledolll

HADASSA said:


> Enabled by *sbelle* with all her lovely pics and in-depth reasoning and *TGG* with her usual encouraging beauty
> 
> All YG Cosmos Pave Earclips small model
> 
> These pics do not do it justice. Got the last available pair for immediate purchase in the entire world
> 
> My wonderful SA at NM Atlanta worked really hard to secure these for me







HADASSA said:


> My last VCA purchase for a while - SAID NO ONE EVER  Purseinsanity, was this your quote?
> 
> 
> 
> TGG and my amazing SA chose this strand for me  the motifs are all more even and full of character




So Pretty! Lovely choices and you had expert help [emoji7][emoji1]


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> So Pretty! Lovely choices and you had expert help [emoji7][emoji1]


 
Thank you Natalie  You always have such beautiful eye candy stacks 

I was secretly rooting for you to purchase the Magic Malachite bracelet that you tried recently so we can be fraternal twins 

The expert advice we get on this forum is priceless...and for purchasing there's the plastic


----------



## Sparkledolll

HADASSA said:


> Thank you Natalie  You always have such beautiful eye candy stacks
> 
> I was secretly rooting for you to purchase the Magic Malachite bracelet that you tried recently so we can be fraternal twins
> 
> The expert advice we get on this forum is priceless...and for purchasing there's the plastic




Thanks H! I went with WG magic bracelet in the end but the malachite is still on my mind [emoji16][emoji28]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Enabled by *sbelle* with all her lovely pics and in-depth reasoning and *TGG* with her usual encouraging beauty
> 
> All YG Cosmos Pave Earclips small model
> 
> These pics do not do it justice. Got the last available pair for immediate purchase in the entire world
> 
> My wonderful SA at NM Atlanta worked really hard to secure these for me



These are probably the most beautiful earrings I have ever seen....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> My last VCA purchase for a while - SAID NO ONE EVER  Purseinsanity, was this your quote?
> 
> TGG and my amazing SA chose this strand for me  the motifs are all more even and full of character


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BlkLadyLaw said:


> bump



Just send it directly to the VCA workshop. 
If you allow an outside jeweler to work on your necklace, there might be issues in the future should you need to send it to VCA for any reason and it could reduce the value of your piece.....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> My last VCA purchase for a while - SAID NO ONE EVER  Purseinsanity, was this your quote?
> 
> TGG and my amazing SA chose this strand for me  the motifs are all more even and full of character



I love the character of this malachite.  It is my personal favorite and I WISH that my 20 motif had this color/character.  Exceptionally beautiful piece and I am so happy that it now belongs to you!!


----------



## HADASSA

sbelle said:


> I got mine when I did because I kept seeing SAs wearing them and they looked so stunning! I almost bought a pair of the mediums because I had myself convinced I could wear them everyday.  lol -- thank goodness I didn't.   For my life, the mediums would have been too much, the smalls are big and fabulous enough!
> 
> And I think they look perfect on your small earlobes!





texasgirliegirl said:


> These are probably the most beautiful earrings I have ever seen....



I have been following the discussion on the size of the YG Cosmos earrings and how gorgeous the Medium looked on your SA but the Small Size does not take away from the beauty of this design 



texasgirliegirl said:


>





texasgirliegirl said:


> I love the character of this malachite.  It is my personal favorite and I WISH that my 20 motif had this color/character.  Exceptionally beautiful piece and I am so happy that it now belongs to you!!



Could not have done this with your expertise and my SA's eye for what looks good on me  Thanks to you both


----------



## CATEYES

HADASSA said:


> I have been following the discussion on the size of the YG Cosmos earrings and how gorgeous the Medium looked on your SA but the Small Size does not take away from the beauty of this design :
> 
> I missed the pic of the medium on someone's SA!! What page is that on?!


----------



## CATEYES

HADASSA said:


> Enabled by *sbelle* with all her lovely pics and in-depth reasoning and *TGG* with her usual encouraging beauty
> 
> All YG Cosmos Pave Earclips small model
> 
> These pics do not do it justice. Got the last available pair for immediate purchase in the entire world
> 
> My wonderful SA at NM Atlanta worked really hard to secure these for me



Wow!! Never seen nor heard of all pave! &#128525; For small size, these seem to be perfect! Hope you post more pics so we can live through you! &#128522;


----------



## HADASSA

CATEYES said:


> HADASSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been following the discussion on the size of the YG Cosmos earrings and how gorgeous the Medium looked on your SA but the Small Size does not take away from the beauty of this design :
> 
> I missed the pic of the medium on someone's SA!! What page is that on?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No pic but both *sbelle* and *TGG* spoke about it.
Click to expand...


----------



## MyDogTink

HADASSA said:


> My last VCA purchase for a while - SAID NO ONE EVER  Purseinsanity, was this your quote?
> 
> 
> 
> TGG and my amazing SA chose this strand for me  the motifs are all more even and full of character




Everything is amazing. The malachite is striking.


----------



## MyDogTink

Question. If I make a purchase tomorrow, can I ask the SA for a jewelry pouch and cleaning cloth? I forgot to ask when I made my last purchase. I'm going to try on the 6 motif magic necklace although I have a  I knot in my stomach and lump in my throat making such a large purchase at one time. It's funny because I have no guilt spending  the same amount of money over a period of several months on say two or three pieces of jewelry.


----------



## HADASSA

CATEYES said:


> Wow!! Never seen nor heard of all pave! &#55357;&#56845; For small size, these seem to be perfect! Hope you post more pics so we can live through you! &#55357;&#56842;



They look like PG but are in fact YG. ENJOY CATEYES 

My SA explained it's the *NEW Serti Neige (Snow Pave)* setting that shows the diamonds more than the gold itself.


----------



## HADASSA

MyDogTink said:


> Everything is amazing. The malachite is striking.



Thank you MDT - glad that you love the Malachite. It's so difficult to choose from a computer screen.



MyDogTink said:


> Question. If I make a purchase tomorrow, can I ask the SA for a jewelry pouch and cleaning cloth? I forgot to ask when I made my last purchase. I'm going to try on the 6 motif magic necklace although I have a  I knot in my stomach and lump in my throat making such a large purchase at one time. It's funny because I have no guilt spending  the same amount of money over a period of several months on say two or three pieces of jewelry.



I felt the same way but with purchasing bags. Now I prefer to spend wisely and get what I really want, even if it's just one piece


----------



## valnsw

HADASSA said:


> Enabled by *sbelle* with all her lovely pics and in-depth reasoning and *TGG* with her usual encouraging beauty
> 
> All YG Cosmos Pave Earclips small model
> 
> These pics do not do it justice. Got the last available pair for immediate purchase in the entire world
> 
> My wonderful SA at NM Atlanta worked really hard to secure these for me



Congrats!! Love them on u, lucky girl


----------



## HADASSA

valnsw said:


> Congrats!! Love them on u, lucky girl



Thank you so much *valnsw*  I told you I had been naughty - now I need to be sent to the corner


----------



## sbelle

MyDogTink said:


> Question. If I make a purchase tomorrow, can I ask the SA for a jewelry pouch and cleaning cloth?



Yes!


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> They look like PG but are in fact YG. ENJOY CATEYES
> 
> My SA explained it's the *NEW Serti Neige (Snow Pave)* setting that shows the diamonds more than the gold itself.




R, you have been a naughty girl![emoji1][emoji1]
Congratulations on both the earrings and the VA bracelet. They are beautiful.  Enjoy them my sweet friend.[emoji177]


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> R, you have been a naughty girl![emoji1][emoji1]
> Congratulations on both the earrings and the VA bracelet. They are beautiful.  Enjoy them my sweet friend.[emoji177]


 
Thank you so very much P 

Now I am enabling both you and TGG to finally get your HGs


----------



## valnsw

HADASSA said:


> Thank you so much *valnsw*  I told you I had been naughty - now I need to be sent to the corner



*HADASSA* yea u did say u had some purchases... And they are gorgeous! Btw did u happen to post any mod shot of your malachite bracelet with your yg pave bracelet?  That would be such a dream combo 

Now that u have shown the yg cosmos, I'm so tempted to try those... U mentioned the setting is new, did your SA mention when the new setting started? Cos I have no idea how to tell old setting and new setting &#128517;


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Thank you so very much P
> 
> Now I am enabling both you and TGG to finally get your HGs


[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

LOL - Mitchell will be very proud of you.
I'm planning that for my Christmas pressie to myself.


----------



## blueberryjam

HADASSA said:


> They look like PG but are in fact YG. ENJOY CATEYES
> 
> My SA explained it's the *NEW Serti Neige (Snow Pave)* setting that shows the diamonds more than the gold itself.



WOW! 
You don't see YG pave cosmos often enough! 
Congratulations *HADASSA*!
Wear them and your new malachite bracelet in good health and happiness!


----------



## HADASSA

valnsw said:


> *HADASSA* yea u did say u had some purchases... And they are gorgeous! Btw did u happen to post any mod shot of your malachite bracelet with your yg pave bracelet?  That would be such a dream combo
> 
> I let go of the YG Pave because I did not find it casual enough to wear everyday
> 
> Now that u have shown the yg cosmos, I'm so tempted to try those... U mentioned the setting is new, did your SA mention when the new setting started? Cos I have no idea how to tell old setting and new setting



The new setting started about a couple of years now (VCARO64800) and the old setting (VCARA08000) had been around for a while. He mentioned that the new setting is in keeping with VCA's design aesthetic.



PennyD2911 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> LOL - Mitchell will be very proud of you.
> I'm planning that for my Christmas pressie to myself.



I am doing a happy dance for both you and Mitch 

P, you couldn't have introduced me to a more beautiful human being and for that I am eternally grateful 



blueberryjam said:


> WOW!
> You don't see YG pave cosmos often enough!
> Congratulations *HADASSA*!
> Wear them and your new malachite bracelet in good health and happiness!



Thank you BBJ - I do plan to wear them often  

Yes, it is true we don't see YG often enough but *sbelle's* YG had me going back and forth for 2 years before biting the bullet.


----------



## valnsw

HADASSA said:


> The new setting started about a couple of years now (VCARO64800) and the old setting (VCARA08000) had been around for a while. He mentioned that the new setting is in keeping with VCA's design aesthetic.



Thanks for sharing that information! Your SA certainly is knowledgeable 
Something new learnt today. 

It's just too bad that the yg pave vintage Alhambra bracelet had to make way. Well, out with the old, in with the new


----------



## sailorstripes

HADASSA said:


> They look like PG but are in fact YG. ENJOY CATEYES
> 
> My SA explained it's the *NEW Serti Neige (Snow Pave)* setting that shows the diamonds more than the gold itself.


These are absolutely stunning and they look wonderful on you. Wowza. Is it possible to faint at the computer over a picture of earrings?  Thank you for sharing the pictures and congratulations. I hope you wear them often. You will brighten the day of everyone who sees them on you! (P.S. the Malachite bracelet is gorgeous as well!)


----------



## HADASSA

valnsw said:


> Thanks for sharing that information! Your SA certainly is knowledgeable
> Something new learnt today.
> 
> It's just too bad that the yg pave vintage Alhambra bracelet had to make way. Well, out with the old, in with the new



The thing is I am more an earring person and the VA Pave bracelet, as gorgeous as it is, didn't seem practical  Not that the Cosmos are any more practical but I can see myself getting more wear from it 

I have recommended my SA to quite a few members here because he is such a dream to work with


----------



## HADASSA

sailorstripes said:


> These are absolutely stunning and they look wonderful on you. Wowza. Is it possible to faint at the computer over a picture of earrings?  Thank you for sharing the pictures and congratulations. I hope you wear them often. You will brighten the day of everyone who sees them on you! (P.S. the Malachite bracelet is gorgeous as well!)



Thank you for sharing in my pocket of happiness and I really do hope that they can brighten someone's day 

Yes sailorstripes it's possible  That is what happened to me the first time I saw them


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Thank you so very much P
> 
> Now I am enabling both you and TGG to finally get your HGs



I was super naughty at Hermes so it may take a while before I am allowed out of my corner....


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> I was super naughty at Hermes so it may take a while before I am allowed out of my corner....



Don't worry - we'll keep each other company until we are allowed out for good behaviour


----------



## Pourquoipas

HADASSA said:


> They look like PG but are in fact YG. ENJOY CATEYES
> 
> My SA explained it's the *NEW Serti Neige (Snow Pave)* setting that shows the diamonds more than the gold itself.




So pretty! Congrats for your choice!!


----------



## klynneann

HADASSA said:


> Enabled by *sbelle* with all her lovely pics and in-depth reasoning and *TGG* with her usual encouraging beauty
> 
> All YG Cosmos Pave Earclips small model
> 
> These pics do not do it justice. Got the last available pair for immediate purchase in the entire world
> 
> My wonderful SA at NM Atlanta worked really hard to secure these for me





HADASSA said:


> My last VCA purchase for a while - SAID NO ONE EVER  Purseinsanity, was this your quote?
> 
> TGG and my amazing SA chose this strand for me  the motifs are all more even and full of character



The earrings are beautiful, but the malachite   I love the striations ("character") in it!!


----------



## klynneann

HADASSA said:


> They look like PG but are in fact YG. ENJOY CATEYES
> 
> My SA explained it's the *NEW Serti Neige (Snow Pave)* setting that shows the diamonds more than the gold itself.



Oh.


----------



## HADASSA

Pourquoipas said:


> So pretty! Congrats for your choice!!





klynneann said:


> Oh.



Thank you both so very much 

Here are 2 more pics to enjoy - it's rainy and gloomy here today so not catching the light as it should.


----------



## HADASSA

klynneann said:


> The earrings are beautiful, but the malachite   I love the striations ("character") in it!!



And this one is for all the Malachite lovers


----------



## klynneann

HADASSA said:


> And this one is for all the Malachite lovers



Wow, that malachite really is amazing. I was on the fence about malachite, but if it looks like this...!


----------



## wren

HADASSA said:


> Thank you both so very much
> 
> Here are 2 more pics to enjoy - it's rainy and gloomy here today so not catching the light as it should.



Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## HADASSA

wren said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!



Thank you *wren*


----------



## ForeverInPink

HADASSA said:


> And this one is for all the Malachite lovers




I nearly fainted, this is so beautiful!!!


----------



## blueberryjam

HADASSA said:


> And this one is for all the Malachite lovers



Oooh the striations are impressive for this one!


----------



## HADASSA

klynneann said:


> Wow, that malachite really is amazing. I was on the fence about malachite, but if it looks like this...!





ForeverInPink said:


> I nearly fainted, this is so beautiful!!!





blueberryjam said:


> Oooh the striations are impressive for this one!



This piece is really gorgeous - and what makes it so special is the fact that all motifs are even in striations/character


----------



## birkin10600

HADASSA said:


> Enabled by *sbelle* with all her lovely pics and in-depth reasoning and *TGG* with her usual encouraging beauty
> 
> All YG Cosmos Pave Earclips small model
> 
> These pics do not do it justice. Got the last available pair for immediate purchase in the entire world
> 
> My wonderful SA at NM Atlanta worked really hard to secure these for me



OMG! &#128525; So pretty! &#10084;


----------



## kimber418

HADASSA said:


> Enabled by *sbelle* with all her lovely pics and in-depth reasoning and *TGG* with her usual encouraging beauty
> 
> All YG Cosmos Pave Earclips small model
> 
> These pics do not do it justice. Got the last available pair for immediate purchase in the entire world
> 
> My wonderful SA at NM Atlanta worked really hard to secure these for me


HADASSA,  Your Cosmos Earrings are beautiful.   They look great on you.  I have never seen them in yellow gold - Thank you for sharing!   Also your 5 motif Malachite bracelet is gorgeous!


----------



## Tulip2

HADASSA said:


> Enabled by *sbelle* with all her lovely pics and in-depth reasoning and *TGG* with her usual encouraging beauty
> 
> All YG Cosmos Pave Earclips small model
> 
> These pics do not do it justice. Got the last available pair for immediate purchase in the entire world
> 
> My wonderful SA at NM Atlanta worked really hard to secure these for me



Oh wow, these are gorgeous on you!  You're one lucky lady to get them.  I'm so very happy for you and thanks for showing their beauty with your lovely long hair.


----------



## Tulip2

HADASSA said:


> *My last VCA purchase for a while - SAID NO ONE EVER*  Purseinsanity, was this your quote?
> 
> TGG and my amazing SA chose this strand for me  the motifs are all more even and full of character



This is fantastic!  Love it with your Cartier too.  They look wonderful on your lovely wrist.

  This is a great quote!  VCA is one of the most addicting jewelry lines I've ever run across!  I come from a long line of jewelry lovers, so for me that's saying a lot!


----------



## Tulip2

HADASSA said:


> Thank you Natalie  You always have such beautiful eye candy stacks
> 
> I was secretly rooting for you to purchase the Magic Malachite bracelet that you tried recently so we can be fraternal twins
> 
> *The expert advice we get on this forum is priceless...and for purchasing there's the plastic*



Haha, no truer words were ever spoken!


----------



## Tulip2

HADASSA said:


> They look like PG but are in fact YG. ENJOY CATEYES
> 
> My SA explained it's the *NEW Serti Neige (Snow Pave)* setting that shows the diamonds more than the gold itself.



Gorgeous picture Hadassa!  These are spectacular!


----------



## HADASSA

birkin10600 said:


> OMG! &#128525; So pretty! &#10084;





kimber418 said:


> HADASSA,  Your Cosmos Earrings are beautiful.   They look great on you.  I have never seen them in yellow gold - Thank you for sharing!   Also your 5 motif Malachite bracelet is gorgeous!





Tulip2 said:


> Oh wow, these are gorgeous on you!  You're one lucky lady to get them.  I'm so very happy for you and thanks for showing their beauty with your lovely long hair.



Thank you all my beautiful TPF family for all the lovely compliments 

I couldn't make all those lovely choices without inspiration from you wonderful ladies and your gorgeous collections


----------



## CATEYES

HADASSA said:


> They look like PG but are in fact YG. ENJOY CATEYES
> 
> My SA explained it's the *NEW Serti Neige (Snow Pave)* setting that shows the diamonds more than the gold itself.



You're right, they do look like pg&#128151;&#128151;&#128151; These are officially on my dream VCA wish list! Love the striations and colors on your malachite bracelet!&#128154; I had a really gorgeous one like this as well but looked cloudy in the light. Found out someone who works there or took it back must have used the wrong cloth to shine it. Then my earrings had tiny cracks down the centers-be careful when wearing this &#128154;beauty. The earrings seem to be carefree for the most part. Big congrats from me and DH (yes I showed him all your photos lol!!!) &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## HADASSA

CATEYES said:


> You're right, they do look like pg&#128151;&#128151;&#128151; These are officially on my dream VCA wish list! Love the striations and colors on your malachite bracelet!&#128154; I had a really gorgeous one like this as well but looked cloudy in the light. Found out someone who works there or took it back must have used the wrong cloth to shine it. Then my earrings had tiny cracks down the centers-be careful when wearing this &#128154;beauty. The earrings seem to be carefree for the most part. Big congrats from me and DH (yes I showed him all your photos lol!!!) &#128513;&#128513;



Thank you for the "heads-up" on maintenance. I have a pair of VA Malachite earrings and the jewellery cloth did nothing to clean the prints. So I used the delicate cloth the opticians give to clean lenses and that did the trick.

I really love these 2 pieces  I almost feel embarrassed that you showed the pics to DH
but I know how enabling he can be for you, so I feel OK now  Thanks a bunch to you both


----------



## CATEYES

HADASSA said:


> Thank you for the "heads-up" on maintenance. I have a pair of VA Malachite earrings and the jewellery cloth did nothing to clean the prints. So I used the delicate cloth the opticians give to clean lenses and that did the trick.
> 
> I really love these 2 pieces  I almost feel embarrassed that you showed the pics to DH
> but I know how enabling he can be for you, so I feel OK now  Thanks a bunch to you both


&#128513; Don't be embarrassed, your pics were great! I have to show him my friends photos or I wouldn't have aquired most of the goodies I have! Ha ha ha! Enjoy wearing your new items! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## chaneljewel

HADASSA said:


> They look like PG but are in fact YG. ENJOY CATEYES
> 
> My SA explained it's the *NEW Serti Neige (Snow Pave)* setting that shows the diamonds more than the gold itself.



Gorgeous! Gorgeous!


----------



## Comfortably Numb

ChaneLisette said:


> I just received one that I really like. It is "An Exercise in Style" and incorporates so many beautiful things. Even the pages are art. I received mine as a gift with my last purchase but you should be able to find it somewhere.





sailorstripes said:


> I only have one, "Set in Style: The Jewelry of Van Cleef & Arpels" but I love it. It is basically the exhibit catalog for the show of the same name at the Cooper-Hewitt in NYC back in 2011. It is gorgeous! Beautiful color photography and a lot about the history of the house. The last chapter features photos of famous people in VCA like Elizabeth Taylor, Grace Kelly and Maria Callas. It's written by Sarah D. Coffin, Suzy Menkes and Ruth Peltason. It is my favorite jewelry book!



Thank you both!


----------



## HADASSA

chaneljewel said:


> Gorgeous! Gorgeous!



Thank you so much dear CJ


----------



## ModaAddict

HADASSA said:


> My last VCA purchase for a while - SAID NO ONE EVER  Purseinsanity, was this your quote?
> 
> TGG and my amazing SA chose this strand for me  the motifs are all more even and full of character



The earings are stunning!! And those striations &#128553;&#10084;&#65039; To die for!! Congratulations on your purchase, may you wear it in good health &#128149;


----------



## ModaAddict

Ladies, recently diamond earrings were a topic of discussion here and if you don't mind I have a few questions &#128584;

Do you prefer to buy your diamond earrings from local jewelers or boutiques like VCA, chopard, etc.

And do you always go for VVS diamonds or has anyone made purchases in VS1

I'm looking for a pair of earings with a small floral design but the jewelers I've encountered so far only have VS1 and they're prices seem a bit high.

I'm new to the diamond market so really any help is appreciated. TIA!


----------



## HADASSA

ModaAddict said:


> The earings are stunning!! And those striations &#55357;&#56873;&#10084;&#65039; To die for!! Congratulations on your purchase, may you wear it in good health &#55357;&#56469;



Thank you my dear ModaAddict  

VCA does have many beautiful things and it's so hard when it comes down to choosing what really works for your taste and skin tone


----------



## cloee

VCAforever said:


> I was also told it was onyx, and the chain, on rose gold.



Wow this would be my ideal piece. thanks for the intel.


----------



## PennyD2911

ModaAddict said:


> Ladies, recently diamond earrings were a topic of discussion here and if you don't mind I have a few questions [emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> Do you prefer to buy your diamond earrings from local jewelers or boutiques like VCA, chopard, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> And do you always go for VVS diamonds or has anyone made purchases in VS1
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a pair of earings with a small floral design but the jewelers I've encountered so far only have VS1 and they're prices seem a bit high.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to the diamond market so really any help is appreciated. TIA!




I have always purchased my diamonds from my local jeweler, who is also one of my clients.  I decided to upgrade my diamond studs and last week I purchased new ones by phone from Brian Gavin Diamonds. He has a website of course, and a brick and mortar store in Houston. I have been a diamond girl for years and have done many hours of research. When I started looking for round brilliants I knew cut was the main objective and everything I read about the super ideal cut round brilliants led me back to Brian Gavin's website.

I choose round brilliant cut diamonds, ideal cut, Polish and symmetry with AGS 000 certification. They are J color and VS1 clarity.  Brian is a fifth generation diamond cutter and personally inspects every diamond sold.
I have no hesitation about choosing VS1 clarity especially in earrings.  I Think you will be very satisfied with VS1 clarity.


----------



## ModaAddict

PennyD2911 said:


> I have always purchased my diamonds from my local jeweler, who is also one of my clients.  I decided to upgrade my diamond studs and last week I purchased new ones by phone from Brian Gavin Diamonds. He has a website of course, and a brick and mortar store in Houston. I have been a diamond girl for years and have done many hours of research. When I started looking for round brilliants I knew cut was the main objective and everything I read about the super ideal cut round brilliants led me back to Brian Gavin's website.
> 
> I choose round brilliant cut diamonds, ideal cut, Polish and symmetry with AGS 000 certification. They are J color and VS1 clarity.  Brian is a fifth generation diamond cutter and personally inspects every diamond sold.
> I have no hesitation about choosing VS1 clarity especially in earrings.  I Think you will be very satisfied with VS1 clarity.



Thank you, dear &#128149; I'll be sure to check his website out now! One of my jewelers has marquis earrings 3.95 carrots in total for 7000 dollars. I'm tempted to check it even the price tag is a little &#128580;


----------



## CATEYES

ModaAddict said:


> Thank you, dear &#128149; I'll be sure to check his website out now! One of my jewelers has marquis earrings 3.95 carrots in total for 7000 dollars. I'm tempted to check it even the price tag is a little &#128580;



Wow that's a low price! Mine are round brilliant cuts and a little over 2cts. total weight and we paid almost $8k. Make sure to check out the cut, clarity and color. Hope they are what you're looking for &#128523;


----------



## sjunky13

HADASSA said:


> Thank you both so very much
> 
> Here are 2 more pics to enjoy - it's rainy and gloomy here today so not catching the light as it should.



These are so stunning, congrats and enjoy them! Love that they are YG


----------



## expatwife

HADASSA said:


> Thank you both so very much
> 
> 
> 
> Here are 2 more pics to enjoy - it's rainy and gloomy here today so not catching the light as it should.




R, big congrats! These are so beautiful!


----------



## HADASSA

sjunky13 said:


> These are so stunning, congrats and enjoy them! Love that they are YG



Thank you SJ13 - they are so gorgeous in YG  Absolutely amazing 



expatwife said:


> R, big congrats! These are so beautiful!



J, thank you my friend  Where have you been??? It's been more than a year we haven't kept in touch. Hope you are well :kiss:


----------



## ModaAddict

CATEYES said:


> Wow that's a low price! Mine are round brilliant cuts and a little over 2cts. total weight and we paid almost $8k. Make sure to check out the cut, clarity and color. Hope they are what you're looking for &#128523;



They're 4 marquise diamonds per earring arranged as a flower, certified VS-SI-I and G-H color. Im not a diamond expert so you just encouraged me to make an appoint &#128525;


----------



## sugarplumpurse

HADASSA said:


> Thank you both so very much
> 
> 
> 
> Here are 2 more pics to enjoy - it's rainy and gloomy here today so not catching the light as it should.




Wow they are amazingly gorgeous!![emoji7][emoji7] Big congrats!! I can only dream of these beauties... Maybe one day..[emoji16][emoji4]


----------



## HADASSA

sugarplumpurse said:


> Wow they are amazingly gorgeous!![emoji7][emoji7] Big congrats!! I can only dream of these beauties... Maybe one day..[emoji16][emoji4]




Thank you SPP - I was once dreaming too and now it's almost surreal [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

sbelle said:


> I usually do have the workshop do all my work, but it isn't quick and isn't inexpensive.  In this case though I don't really know that the workshop will do what you are wanting.  They have very specific ideas of what they will and won't do, and those ideas are not necessarily customer service driven, but "protect the integrity of the piece" driven.
> 
> The easiest thing would probably be to go to a local jeweler -- unlike VCA they will usually do whatever you want!!
> 
> When thinking about using a non-VCA jeweler to do work, the thing I always worry about is whether if VCA in the future might refuse to do work on the piece.   I asked at the after sales/service area one time and was told that VCA  would still work on the piece.   Of course who knows whether at person even knew the right answer!



I dropped it off at VCA yesterday.   Thanks for the advice everyone!


----------



## sbelle

BlkLadyLaw said:


> I dropped it off at VCA yesterday.   Thanks for the advice everyone!



That's great!  

I've had a couple cases where I've requested relatively simple changes and I've been turned down because it isn't VCA's idea what the piece should look like.  Once was in Chicago when an SA told me she was sure they'd do it, and she sent it to the workshop for me.  Once it got into the workshop I was denied.  The workshop proposed an alternative that I didn't like, but it ended up ok because the SA and I found a way around it!

The second time I took it to the NYC after sales and service (they handle taking in items that go to the workshop) and same thing, once it was in the workshop I got a call that they couldn't do what a wanted.

And of course there is the time that I made a request to change a clasp to one I like better and they put an entirely different clasp on! But that was just because they didn't have the clasp I wanted and they thought any clasp would do!  :weird:

Glad things are working out for you!


----------



## expatwife

HADASSA said:


> Thank you SJ13 - they are so gorgeous in YG  Absolutely amazing
> 
> 
> 
> J, thank you my friend  Where have you been??? It's been more than a year we haven't kept in touch. Hope you are well :kiss:




My dear R, it's been too Long! Love reading about all your beautiful acquisitions!
Our life was quite crazy recently, we moved to Singapore, so I'm finally settling in. 
We need to catch up! 
Btw, what is your favourite  Alhambra stone besides onyx and mop? I bought two 10motif onyx necklaces about 9 months ago. Now debating what's next.


----------



## HADASSA

expatwife said:


> My dear R, it's been too Long! Love reading about all your beautiful acquisitions!
> Our life was quite crazy recently, we moved to Singapore, so I'm finally settling in.
> We need to catch up!
> Btw, what is your favourite  Alhambra stone besides onyx and mop? I bought two 10motif onyx necklaces about 9 months ago. Now debating what's next.



J, finally in SG. See what's happening to Venezuela 

I love Malachite  I bought the VA Earrings last year and the 5-motifs bracelet quite recently  Did you see my pic of the bracelet? Striations are TDF. Thanks to TGG and my SA for choosing so well for me 

Yes, we'll catch up soon via email


----------



## MBeech

Do you all know if they ever made a single motif bracelet in the vintage size? Or just the sweet?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MBeech said:


> Do you all know if they ever made a single motif bracelet in the vintage size? Or just the sweet?



Just the sweet


----------



## Comfortably Numb

What are the differences between the snowflake and fleurette collections?  Are the settings different?  I'm not quite seeing it.  

Would love to hear your thoughts on preference, or comparison shots if anyone has them.  Thanks!


----------



## expatwife

HADASSA said:


> J, finally in SG. See what's happening to Venezuela
> 
> I love Malachite  I bought the VA Earrings last year and the 5-motifs bracelet quite recently  Did you see my pic of the bracelet? Striations are TDF. Thanks to TGG and my SA for choosing so well for me
> 
> Yes, we'll catch up soon via email




Yes, we are happy here. Perth was amazing too. We talk about Venezuela quite often with my DH, who knew it could get so much worse than it was? Our endless plane trips to T&T with empty suitcases just to buy some groceries [emoji85]...

I love love love your bracelet! What a beautiful piece! Enjoy it!
You inspired me, went to VCA boutique and tried the 10 motif. It is so beautiful!


----------



## HADASSA

expatwife said:


> Yes, we are happy here. Perth was amazing too. We talk about Venezuela quite often with my DH, who knew it could get so much worse than it was? Our endless plane trips to T&T with empty suitcases just to buy some groceries [emoji85]...
> 
> I love love love your bracelet! What a beautiful piece! Enjoy it!
> You inspired me, went to VCA boutique and tried the 10 motif. It is so beautiful!
> View attachment 3360355



J, this looks gorgeous on your skin tone 

My humble advice would be to look for Malachite with character / beautiful striations / colour and if you intend to eventually wear as a 20-motifs, to get the 20 immediately - not 2 10-motifs. It would be harder to match as 2 10s.

What are prices like in SG now compared to Europe? Savings in Europe may not be as great anymore with the recent price increase


----------



## pazt

HADASSA said:


> J, this looks gorgeous on your skin tone
> 
> My humble advice would be to look for Malachite with character / beautiful striations / colour and if you intend to eventually wear as a 20-motifs, to get the 20 immediately - not 2 10-motifs. It would be harder to match as 2 10s.
> 
> What are prices like in SG now compared to Europe? Savings in Europe may not be as great anymore with the recent price increase




great tips Hadassa! so far I only have the magic pendant but I do want a pair of earrings and a bracelet!


----------



## sbelle

ComfortablyNumb said:


> What are the differences between the snowflake and fleurette collections?  Are the settings different?  I'm not quite seeing it.
> 
> Would love to hear your thoughts on preference, or comparison shots if anyone has them.  Thanks!




I am not sure that I am understanding your question.  Are you talking about specific pieces -- earrings?  rings?  

I'll take a stab at this.  The collections are very different in terms of price and use-- the Snowflake collection is "high" jewelry, has much higher carat weight, and comes with a much higher price point.  

So for earrings....there is part of the Snowflake earring design that looks just like the Fleurette earring design (that part that would sit on your ear), but it is only one small part of the much larger Snowflake earring.   And the much larger Snowflake earrings have almost 5 carats more of diamonds and cost about $50,000 more than the large Fleurette earrings.








 To me, these are very different styles and have different potential uses.  I have the Fleurette earrings, but have never looked at the Snowflake earrings.  *For me*, the Fleurettes can be worn daily, but the Snowflake is much more formal and wouldn't be worn except at formal occasions.  With my life, I don't have a need for a earring like that.

Here are some modeling pictures of what I think is the small Snowflake earrings






and the large Fleurette earrings







and lol -- since I have a hard time passing up picture of the lovely Kelly Rutherford in Van Cleef, here are what looks like the large Snowflake earrings.











Are you looking at a particular piece?  I don't know of anyone on tpf that has anything from the Snowflake collection, but maybe I missed it or maybe there is someone who just hasn't come forward.


----------



## HADASSA

ComfortablyNumb said:


> What are the differences between the snowflake and fleurette collections?  Are the settings different?  I'm not quite seeing it.
> 
> Would love to hear your thoughts on preference, or comparison shots if anyone has them.  Thanks!





sbelle said:


> I am not sure that I am understanding your question.  Are you talking about specific pieces -- earrings?  rings?
> 
> I'll take a stab at this.  The collections are very different in terms of price and use-- the Snowflake collection is "high" jewelry, has much higher carat weight, and comes with a much higher price point.
> 
> So for earrings....there is part of the Snowflake earring that looks like the Fleurette earring (that part that would sit on your ear), but it is only one small part of the much larger Snowflake earring.   And the much larger Snowflake earrings have almost 5 carats more of diamonds and cost about $50,000 more than the large Fleurette earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me, these are very different styles and have different potential uses.  I have the Fleurette earrings, but have never looked at the Snowflake earrings.  *For me*, the Fleurettes can be worn daily, but the Snowflake is much more formal and wouldn't be worn except at formal occasions.  With my life, I don't have a need for a earring like that.
> 
> Are you looking at a particular piece?  I don't know of anyone on tpf that has anything from the Snowflake collection, but maybe there is someone who just hasn't come forward.



S, I didn't understand much either but I would say if I had the lifestyle, I could wear the large fleurettes with the snowflake pendant, which is not as expensive as the earrings (bearing in mind with VCA prices are relative ).


----------



## sbelle

HADASSA said:


> , I could wear the large fleurettes *with the snowflake pendan*t, which is not as expensive as the earrings (bearing in mind with VCA prices are relative ).




lol -- I kinda love the pendant!  I found this picture --but only the Snowflake pendant is Van Cleef.


----------



## HADASSA

sbelle said:


> lol -- I kinda love the pendant!  I found this picture --but only the Snowflake pendant is Van Cleef.



This pic is so drool-worthy


----------



## expatwife

HADASSA said:


> J, this looks gorgeous on your skin tone
> 
> My humble advice would be to look for Malachite with character / beautiful striations / colour and if you intend to eventually wear as a 20-motifs, to get the 20 immediately - not 2 10-motifs. It would be harder to match as 2 10s.
> 
> What are prices like in SG now compared to Europe? Savings in Europe may not be as great anymore with the recent price increase



Thanks dear R! I am still debating whether to get malachite (now), 10-motif yellow gold MOP or 6-motif yellow gold MOP magic necklace. Decisions, decisions...Malachite was just so beautiful! Do you find it hard to match with your clothing?


----------



## CATEYES

expatwife said:


> Yes, we are happy here. Perth was amazing too. We talk about Venezuela quite often with my DH, who knew it could get so much worse than it was? Our endless plane trips to T&T with empty suitcases just to buy some groceries [emoji85]...
> 
> I love love love your bracelet! What a beautiful piece! Enjoy it!
> You inspired me, went to VCA boutique and tried the 10 motif. It is so beautiful!
> View attachment 3360355



Gorgeous!!!! &#127808;


----------



## HADASSA

expatwife said:


> Thanks dear R! I am still debating whether to get malachite (now), 10-motif yellow gold MOP or 6-motif yellow gold MOP magic necklace. Decisions, decisions...Malachite was just so beautiful! Do you find it hard to match with your clothing?



I wear a lot of neutrals, so I don't find it hard to match but if you wear a lot of colour, you may have a challenge.

Hence the reason I chose to get only earrings and the VA 5-motifs in this stone.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

expatwife said:


> Thanks dear R! I am still debating whether to get malachite (now), 10-motif yellow gold MOP or 6-motif yellow gold MOP magic necklace. Decisions, decisions...Malachite was just so beautiful! Do you find it hard to match with your clothing?



Malachite is something that if you see the perfect strand, Grab it. 
It's worth taking the time to find the perfect piece with the character that you love. Do you like bright green, soft, lighter green? Wide striations?  
The other pieces (mother of pearl) will always be there.


----------



## diamondholic

If U purchase a piece of estate VCA  and bring it to VCA to just steam clean, which they said they would do in 5 minutes, do they check to see if the piece is authentic?  Or do you have to send it away to be polished for $200 to the workshop?


----------



## perleegirl

Hi Ladies!
 I haven't checked out VCA in a while, but just noticed that some of the prices have dropped; especially on Clover Perlee! What's up with that? It's great if you're purchasing, but not if you bought at the higher price. I love my bangle, but feel a little ripped off. I paid almost $3000. more!  I guess I better choose something new, while prices are down. I'm thinking of the signature Perlee, to wear as a buffer between Clover and LOVE bracelets. Also considering Vintage W/G MOP 10 motif, or Magic W/G 3 motif earrings. Don't y'all hate choosing just one piece of VCA?


----------



## Oleandered

perleegirl said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I haven't checked out VCA in a while, but just noticed that some of the prices have dropped; especially on Clover Perlee! What's up with that? It's great if you're purchasing, but not if you bought at the higher price. I love my bangle, but feel a little ripped off. I paid almost $3000. more!  I guess I better choose something new, while prices are down. I'm thinking of the signature Perlee, to wear as a buffer between Clover and LOVE bracelets. Also considering Vintage W/G MOP 10 motif, or Magic W/G 3 motif earrings. Don't y'all hate choosing just one piece of VCA?




On May 1st there was a price adjustment, and the US were lucky to have the price decrease  So it's not for a short time


----------



## perleegirl

Oleandered said:


> On May 1st there was a price adjustment, and the US were lucky to have the price decrease  So it's not for a short time




Thank you! So on Alhambra lines too? Has anyone scored any turquoise lately?


----------



## expatwife

CATEYES said:


> Gorgeous!!!! [emoji256]




Thank you!



HADASSA said:


> I wear a lot of neutrals, so I don't find it hard to match but if you wear a lot of colour, you may have a challenge.
> 
> Hence the reason I chose to get only earrings and the VA 5-motifs in this stone.




 I do wear colour, although I recently noticed i buy less and less of it. I started gravitating to neutrals, especially after getting into H scarves. 
Yes, earrings might be the way to start for me.

About your previous question on prices: before the price increase/decrease in May(or April). It was the cheapest in Paris, then Singapore, then US. Now, I think Singapore and Paris is the same, given I can claim tax in Paris, but cannot do it here. If I could claim 6% tax here (I could wait for my mom to come) then it's cheaper here in Singapore. Hope that helps.



texasgirliegirl said:


> Malachite is something that if you see the perfect strand, Grab it.
> 
> It's worth taking the time to find the perfect piece with the character that you love. Do you like bright green, soft, lighter green? Wide striations?
> 
> The other pieces (mother of pearl) will always be there.




Thanks for the advice, tgg! I love bright saturated green, so I will definitely start looking for the perfect one. The good thing is that choice in Singapore is plentiful, they have really good stock.


----------



## HADASSA

expatwife said:


> I do wear colour, although I recently noticed i buy less and less of it. I started gravitating to neutrals, especially after getting into H scarves.
> Yes, earrings might be the way to start for me.
> 
> About your previous question on prices: before the price increase/decrease in May(or April). It was the cheapest in Paris, then Singapore, then US. Now, I think Singapore and Paris is the same, given I can claim tax in Paris, but cannot do it here. If I could claim 6% tax here (I could wait for my mom to come) then it's cheaper here in Singapore. Hope that helps.



J, I would love to see how the 6-motifs Magic looks on you the next time you're in the boutique. I would also like to see it connected to a 10-motifs YG MOP to get an idea of how this would look as a long necklace.






expatwife said:


> Thanks for the advice, tgg! I love bright saturated green, so I will definitely start looking for the perfect one. The good thing is that choice in Singapore is plentiful, they have really good stock.



If anyone can choose a green well would be TGG


----------



## texasgirliegirl

diamondholic said:


> If U purchase a piece of estate VCA  and bring it to VCA to just steam clean, which they said they would do in 5 minutes, do they check to see if the piece is authentic?  Or do you have to send it away to be polished for $200 to the workshop?



Local SA's aren't authenticators. They can guess, and they can look the serial number up to check if the piece corresponds to a serial number for that style but this is still not a guarantee of authenticity. It must be sent to the workshop. 
Btw, I don't believe VCA "steam cleans"...quick polish, perhaps.
Plus, I'm not sure how that $200 figure was derived. 
It all depends on the piece. For example, for a diamond piece that needs polishing/rhodium plating would be one price...for a yg vintage Alhambra, it would be different. It all depends on what the piece needs.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hadassa said:


> j, i would love to see how the 6-motifs magic looks on you the next time you're in the boutique. I would also like to see it connected to a 10-motifs yg mop to get an idea of how this would look as a long necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone can choose a green well would be tgg



&#128536;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

perleegirl said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I haven't checked out VCA in a while, but just noticed that some of the prices have dropped; especially on Clover Perlee! What's up with that? It's great if you're purchasing, but not if you bought at the higher price. I love my bangle, but feel a little ripped off. I paid almost $3000. more!  I guess I better choose something new, while prices are down. I'm thinking of the signature Perlee, to wear as a buffer between Clover and LOVE bracelets. Also considering Vintage W/G MOP 10 motif, or Magic W/G 3 motif earrings. Don't y'all hate choosing just one piece of VCA?



Yes!! It's really hard to decide sometimes. I'm stuck right now myself.
If you are looking for a great buffer for your diamond clover and your love, I would encourage you to consider the perles d'or. 
It's such a great piece and it will compliment both bracelets.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yes!! It's really hard to decide sometimes. I'm stuck right now myself.
> 
> If you are looking for a great buffer for your diamond clover and your love, I would encourage you to consider the perles d'or.
> 
> It's such a great piece and it will compliment both bracelets.




You know which piece you want.[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## perleegirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yes!! It's really hard to decide sometimes. I'm stuck right now myself.
> If you are looking for a great buffer for your diamond clover and your love, I would encourage you to consider the perles d'or.
> It's such a great piece and it will compliment both bracelets.



Thanks for chiming in, TTG! Hope you're doing well. I haven't seen the Perles d'or IRL, but I am intrigued. I like the price point, so maybe I could get two. 
I'm thinking Y/G to mix in with W/G Clover and LOVE. 

What are you contemplating?


----------



## diamondholic

I was told to go to any VCA boutique and bring in the piece and they will steam clean free of charge, and  it takes only 5 minutes. If one needs to send the piece to the workshop, I was quoted a price of approx $200 to clean/polish/dip for a butterfly pendant.


----------



## chaneljewel

chaneljewel said:


> Thanks so much for the advice.   My SA is checking for me.



Thanks everyone for advising me to check to see if the pink holiday pendant could be shipped from Paris.   The SA has been diligently working on it and last said it would take three months to arrive.  What a surprise when she called today to say that it arrived in her store and would be shipped to me today!!   I'm beyond happy!!  I should have it tomorrow so thanks for your kind, helpful advice!!


----------



## Oleandered

chaneljewel said:


> Thanks everyone for advising me to check to see if the pink holiday pendant could be shipped from Paris.   The SA has been diligently working on it and last said it would take three months to arrive.  What a surprise when she called today to say that it arrived in her store and would be shipped to me today!!   I'm beyond happy!!  I should have it tomorrow so thanks for your kind, helpful advice!!




That is wonderful news!! Congratulations on your perfect piece! [emoji173]&#65039;
I wasn't so lucky with that though, they just stated that it's sold out. Your SA is a great one!


----------



## VCAforever

chaneljewel said:


> Thanks everyone for advising me to check to see if the pink holiday pendant could be shipped from Paris.   The SA has been diligently working on it and last said it would take three months to arrive.  What a surprise when she called today to say that it arrived in her store and would be shipped to me today!!   I'm beyond happy!!  I should have it tomorrow so thanks for your kind, helpful advice!!


So pleased for you, it's always worth asking.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

diamondholic said:


> I was told to go to any VCA boutique and bring in the piece and they will steam clean free of charge, and  it takes only 5 minutes. If one needs to send the piece to the workshop, I was quoted a price of approx $200 to clean/polish/dip for a butterfly pendant.



The extra cost is probably for the rhodium plating and the more extensive polishing process.  
Also, whenever a piece gets sent to the workshop it gets authenticated.  The local SA's can clean anything but aren't authorized to authenticate anything.  You can;t be certain unless the workshop looks at it.  They have a process.


----------



## 911snowball

Hello!  I have recently discovered TPF and have spent many recent evenings reading the VCA threads going back over the years.  I have been collecting for a few years now and I do wish I had found this community earlier!  Please forgive me as I am not the most tech savvy user but I felt I must thank  all of you for the very, very informative posts.  
I wish to particularly thank sbelle, tgg and some early posts by graycat5. The three of you are responsible for some wonderful purchases I have made recently and have influenced my choices. I feel as if I have found VCA soulmates!
Thank you Tgg for the positive suggestions on the large yg frivole earrings (fantastic for everyday, mixes beautifully with my 10 and 20 motifs). I plan to purchase the Perlee signature and Perles d'Or bracelets soon based on your comments.  Your iconic photo of your 10 motif yg mop/20 motif yg turq is saved on my phone.  I only wish I had started collecting earlier- I can only hope VCA offers the turquoise again in the future.  You have exquisite taste. 


Thank you sbelle for sharing your magnificent earring posts and comments. I own the wg pave frivole and your thoughts about the small lotus earrings have helped me ( I believe everyone here calls it enabling?) to conclude that they are different enough to justify both in my collection. I love my VCA and wear at least one piece every day.


I know we live in a scary world and putting up photos of such beautiful pieces is not to be taken lightly.  But the photos help so much to consider how they look in real life, I could go back to them often to compare.  The group shot of sbelle's earring family showing them side by side was incredible.  You cannot get that from the VCA website. 


Thank you again and I hope to join the discussions!


----------



## etoupebirkin

chaneljewel said:


> Thanks everyone for advising me to check to see if the pink holiday pendant could be shipped from Paris.   The SA has been diligently working on it and last said it would take three months to arrive.  What a surprise when she called today to say that it arrived in her store and would be shipped to me today!!   I'm beyond happy!!  I should have it tomorrow so thanks for your kind, helpful advice!!



Fantastic!!! I am so happy for you!!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Thanks everyone!   I wouldn't be getting the pendant if it hadn't been for your great advice!   I'm so thankful!   I know you know how much I want it EB!


----------



## ForeverInPink

texasgirliegirl said:


> The extra cost is probably for the rhodium plating and the more extensive polishing process.
> Also, whenever a piece gets sent to the workshop it gets authenticated.  The local SA's can clean anything but aren't authorized to authenticate anything.  You can;t be certain unless the workshop looks at it.  They have a process.



Just out of curiosity, where is the workshop located? NY? Paris?


----------



## ForeverInPink

911snowball said:


> Hello!  I have recently discovered TPF and have spent many recent evenings reading the VCA threads going back over the years.  I have been collecting for a few years now and I do wish I had found this community earlier!  Please forgive me as I am not the most tech savvy user but I felt I must thank  all of you for the very, very informative posts.
> I wish to particularly thank sbelle, tgg and some early posts by graycat5. The three of you are responsible for some wonderful purchases I have made recently and have influenced my choices. I feel as if I have found VCA soulmates!
> Thank you Tgg for the positive suggestions on the large yg frivole earrings (fantastic for everyday, mixes beautifully with my 10 and 20 motifs). I plan to purchase the Perlee signature and Perles d'Or bracelets soon based on your comments.  Your iconic photo of your 10 motif yg mop/20 motif yg turq is saved on my phone.  I only wish I had started collecting earlier- I can only hope VCA offers the turquoise again in the future.  You have exquisite taste.
> 
> Thank you sbelle for sharing your magnificent earring posts and comments. I own the wg pave frivole and your thoughts about the small lotus earrings have helped me ( I believe everyone here calls it enabling?) to conclude that they are different enough to justify both in my collection. I love my VCA and wear at least one piece every day.
> 
> 
> I know we live in a scary world and putting up photos of such beautiful pieces is not to be taken lightly.  But the photos help so much to consider how they look in real life, I could go back to them often to compare.  The group shot of sbelle's earring family showing them side by side was incredible.  You cannot get that from the VCA website.
> 
> 
> Thank you again and I hope to join the discussions!



This is so sweet


----------



## texasgirliegirl

911snowball said:


> Hello!  I have recently discovered TPF and have spent many recent evenings reading the VCA threads going back over the years.  I have been collecting for a few years now and I do wish I had found this community earlier!  Please forgive me as I am not the most tech savvy user but I felt I must thank  all of you for the very, very informative posts.
> I wish to particularly thank sbelle, tgg and some early posts by graycat5. The three of you are responsible for some wonderful purchases I have made recently and have influenced my choices. I feel as if I have found VCA soulmates!
> Thank you Tgg for the positive suggestions on the large yg frivole earrings (fantastic for everyday, mixes beautifully with my 10 and 20 motifs). I plan to purchase the Perlee signature and Perles d'Or bracelets soon based on your comments.  Your iconic photo of your 10 motif yg mop/20 motif yg turq is saved on my phone.  I only wish I had started collecting earlier- I can only hope VCA offers the turquoise again in the future.  You have exquisite taste.
> 
> 
> Thank you sbelle for sharing your magnificent earring posts and comments. I own the wg pave frivole and your thoughts about the small lotus earrings have helped me ( I believe everyone here calls it enabling?) to conclude that they are different enough to justify both in my collection. I love my VCA and wear at least one piece every day.
> 
> 
> I know we live in a scary world and putting up photos of such beautiful pieces is not to be taken lightly.  But the photos help so much to consider how they look in real life, I could go back to them often to compare.  The group shot of sbelle's earring family showing them side by side was incredible.  You cannot get that from the VCA website.
> 
> 
> Thank you again and I hope to join the discussions!



You are so welcome and thank you for your very kind words. 
I'm going to post a slightly enabling photo for you &#128521;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Here's another one
For those who are concerned about the engraving, it's barely noticeable to anybody other than the person wearing it. 
I happen to love it but to see the engraving you need to turn your wrist and look up close. It's not centered on the top of the bracelet.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ForeverInPink said:


> Just out of curiosity, where is the workshop located? NY? Paris?



Both


----------



## sbelle

ForeverInPink said:


> Just out of curiosity, where is the workshop located? NY? Paris?



The workshop we have been referring is in NYC.  I am sure there is one in Paris too.  

Once in awhile a request made to the NYC workshop will have to be forwarded to Paris for approval, but if approved the work is ultimately done here.  This really only happens with out of the ordinary requests -- I only had it happen once to me.


----------



## sbelle

911snowball said:


> Hello!  I have recently discovered TPF and have spent many recent evenings reading the VCA threads going back over the years.  I have been collecting for a few years now and I do wish I had found this community earlier!  Please forgive me as I am not the most tech savvy user but I felt I must thank  all of you for the very, very informative posts.
> I wish to particularly thank sbelle, tgg and some early posts by graycat5. The three of you are responsible for some wonderful purchases I have made recently and have influenced my choices. I feel as if I have found VCA soulmates!
> Thank you Tgg for the positive suggestions on the large yg frivole earrings (fantastic for everyday, mixes beautifully with my 10 and 20 motifs). I plan to purchase the Perlee signature and Perles d'Or bracelets soon based on your comments.  Your iconic photo of your 10 motif yg mop/20 motif yg turq is saved on my phone.  I only wish I had started collecting earlier- I can only hope VCA offers the turquoise again in the future.  You have exquisite taste
> 
> 
> Thank you sbelle for sharing your magnificent earring posts and comments. I own the wg pave frivole and your thoughts about the small lotus earrings have helped me ( I believe everyone here calls it enabling?) to conclude that they are different enough to justify both in my collection. I love my VCA and wear at least one piece every day.
> 
> 
> I know we live in a scary world and putting up photos of such beautiful pieces is not to be taken lightly.  But the photos help so much to consider how they look in real life, I could go back to them often to compare.  The group shot of sbelle's earring family showing them side by side was incredible.  You cannot get that from the VCA website.
> 
> 
> Thank you again and I hope to join the discussions!





Thanks for your kind words!!


----------



## sbelle

911snowball said:


> Thank you sbelle for sharing your magnificent earring posts and comments.* I own **the wg pave frivole and your thoughts about the small lotus earrings have helped me ( I believe everyone here calls it enabling?) to conclude that they are different enough to justify both in my collection.* I love my VCA and wear at least one piece every day.



So glad you agree!    I have never once regretted having both!  To me they are very different looks.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> The workshop we have been referring is in NYC.  I am sure there is one in Paris too.
> 
> Once in awhile a request made to the NYC workshop will have to be forwarded to Paris for approval, but if approved the work is ultimately done here.  This really only happens with out of the ordinary requests -- I only had it happen once to me.



Sbelle is right. 
While I always thought that both cities have workshops, Sbelle is correct that for those of us in the US, we are referring to the NYC workshop.


----------



## 911snowball

Thank you for the photos tgg!  Beautiful!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

911snowball said:


> Thank you for the photos tgg!  Beautiful!



You are so welcome!!


----------



## kimber418

texasgirliegirl said:


> Here's another one
> For those who are concerned about the engraving, it's barely noticeable to anybody other than the person wearing it.
> I happen to love it but to see the engraving you need to turn your wrist and look up close. It's not centered on the top of the bracelet.


Beautiful!


----------



## chaneljewel

texasgirliegirl said:


> You are so welcome and thank you for your very kind words.
> I'm going to post a slightly enabling photo for you &#128521;



Love!


----------



## ForeverInPink

texasgirliegirl said:


> Both







sbelle said:


> The workshop we have been referring is in NYC.  I am sure there is one in Paris too.
> 
> Once in awhile a request made to the NYC workshop will have to be forwarded to Paris for approval, but if approved the work is ultimately done here.  This really only happens with out of the ordinary requests -- I only had it happen once to me.







texasgirliegirl said:


> Sbelle is right.
> 
> While I always thought that both cities have workshops, Sbelle is correct that for those of us in the US, we are referring to the NYC workshop.




Thank you for clarifying, it is something I had always wondered. The few pieces I took to VCA in NYC were "accepted" for cleaning/maintenance there but I was advised were in such good condition they didn't need it. It did make me wonder in retrospect after reading through this forum if that would be considered sufficient evidence of authenticity, since they hadn't actually gone "through" the workshop process of cleaning and repair (I took their advice and declined). If the workshop is in fact in NYC (my pieces were inspected by a "specialist" there--in addition to the SA's--who said it was up to me whether or not to have anything done) I'm guessing that would be the case....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ForeverInPink said:


> Thank you for clarifying, it is something I had always wondered. The few pieces I took to VCA in NYC were "accepted" for cleaning/maintenance there but I was advised were in such good condition they didn't need it. It did make me wonder in retrospect after reading through this forum if that would be considered sufficient evidence of authenticity, since they hadn't actually gone "through" the workshop process of cleaning and repair (I took their advice and declined). If the workshop is in fact in NYC (my pieces were inspected by a "specialist" there--in addition to the SA's--who said it was up to me whether or not to have anything done) I'm guessing that would be the case....



I think it depends on what you are trying to accomplish. 
Are you seeking authentication or do your pieces really need to be cleaned?
There are currently many counterfeits selling on eBay. It's a huge issue and these pieces come with coa's, box ribbon, etc. they are actually shipping from China. While I'm not trying to imply that your pieces came from there, I just hope that should anybody reading this post who hopes to get a piece authenticated realize that there is a better process than just asking a local SA to "clean" their piece at their local boutique.


----------



## sbelle

It's my anniversary and the VCA fairy stopped at my house last night.  Gosh, I love that woman.


----------



## Notorious Pink

sbelle said:


> It's my anniversary and the VCA fairy stopped at my house last night.  Gosh, I love that woman.




Well????? What did the VCA fairy leave for you? [emoji92]


----------



## sbelle

BBC said:


> Well????? What did the VCA fairy leave for you? [emoji92]



Sorry!  Not meaning to be a tease!  All of a sudden the phone and doorbell were ringing and I got distracted.

Y'all know that I've been talking about the butterfly collection for a year.  Finally, the VCA fairy heard my whispers!  And of course it doesn't hurt that Mother's Day and my anniversary are so close together.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> Sorry!  Not meaning to be a tease!  All of a sudden the phone and doorbell were ringing and I got distracted.
> 
> Y'all know that I've been talking about the butterfly collection for a year.  Finally, the VCA fairy heard my whispers!  And of course it doesn't hurt that Mother's Day and my anniversary are so close together.



Happy anniversary!
I absolutely love these. They look great on your ears. 
Now please do send the VCA fairy my way&#128521;


----------



## valnsw

sbelle said:


> Sorry!  Not meaning to be a tease!  All of a sudden the phone and doorbell were ringing and I got distracted.
> 
> Y'all know that I've been talking about the butterfly collection for a year.  Finally, the VCA fairy heard my whispers!  And of course it doesn't hurt that Mother's Day and my anniversary are so close together.



Congrats! They look lovely on u, what a great Mothers' Day gift it was!


----------



## blueberryjam

sbelle said:


> Sorry!  Not meaning to be a tease!  All of a sudden the phone and doorbell were ringing and I got distracted.
> 
> Y'all know that I've been talking about the butterfly collection for a year.  Finally, the VCA fairy heard my whispers!  And of course it doesn't hurt that Mother's Day and my anniversary are so close together.


 

Congrats, *sbelle*!


----------



## Sparkledolll

sbelle said:


> Sorry!  Not meaning to be a tease!  All of a sudden the phone and doorbell were ringing and I got distracted.
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all know that I've been talking about the butterfly collection for a year.  Finally, the VCA fairy heard my whispers!  And of course it doesn't hurt that Mother's Day and my anniversary are so close together.




So beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## HADASSA

sbelle said:


> Sorry!  Not meaning to be a tease!  All of a sudden the phone and doorbell were ringing and I got distracted.
> 
> Y'all know that I've been talking about the butterfly collection for a year.  Finally, the VCA fairy heard my whispers!  And of course it doesn't hurt that Mother's Day and my anniversary are so close together.



Gorgeous  The WG looks very special on you 

Want a VCA fairy like yours 

Happy Anniversary / Belated Mothers' Day my dear


----------



## Hermesaholic

sbelle said:


> Sorry!  Not meaning to be a tease!  All of a sudden the phone and doorbell were ringing and I got distracted.
> 
> Y'all know that I've been talking about the butterfly collection for a year.  Finally, the VCA fairy heard my whispers!  And of course it doesn't hurt that Mother's Day and my anniversary are so close together.


Wow!  So perfect on you.  My VCA fairy is a little red devil on my shoulder........:lolots:


----------



## ForeverInPink

texasgirliegirl said:


> I think it depends on what you are trying to accomplish.
> 
> Are you seeking authentication or do your pieces really need to be cleaned?
> 
> There are currently many counterfeits selling on eBay. It's a huge issue and these pieces come with coa's, box ribbon, etc. they are actually shipping from China. While I'm not trying to imply that your pieces came from there, I just hope that should anybody reading this post who hopes to get a piece authenticated realize that there is a better process than just asking a local SA to "clean" their piece at their local boutique.




I wanted them cleaned and inspected as I am paranoid about losing stones and just want to take good care of my stuff in general. It was long before discovering this forum, after reading through it did make me curious exactly at which step of the process the item is deemed authentic, and where this mysterious "workshop" was. Sometimes I do toy with the idea of buying (mostly discontinued or difficult to obtain items) from a reseller I don't know personally but it's very a frightening prospect, for the very reasons you mention.


----------



## ForeverInPink

sbelle said:


> Sorry!  Not meaning to be a tease!  All of a sudden the phone and doorbell were ringing and I got distracted.
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all know that I've been talking about the butterfly collection for a year.  Finally, the VCA fairy heard my whispers!  And of course it doesn't hurt that Mother's Day and my anniversary are so close together.




Congrats, so beautiful and well worth the wait I'd imagine [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Longchamp

Love these earrings sbelle. 
You made the perfect choice.  They are now on my radar.


----------



## chaneljewel

So special sbelle!   Love them!

And my beautiful pink holiday pendant arrived today.   I'm beyond happy.   Just thankful that the SA was able to get it all the way from Paris.   Quite a trip for the pink pleasure!


----------



## JulesB68

sbelle said:


> Sorry!  Not meaning to be a tease!  All of a sudden the phone and doorbell were ringing and I got distracted.
> 
> Y'all know that I've been talking about the butterfly collection for a year.  Finally, the VCA fairy heard my whispers!  And of course it doesn't hurt that Mother's Day and my anniversary are so close together.



Sbelle, those butterflies sure have chosen a beautiful place to land! Many congratulations on your wedding anniversary and for homing these wonderful specimens!


----------



## JulesB68

chaneljewel said:


> So special sbelle!   Love them!
> 
> And my beautiful pink holiday pendant arrived today.   I'm beyond happy.   Just thankful that the SA was able to get it all the way from Paris.   Quite a trip for the pink pleasure!



That's great news Chaneljewel, hope you love it!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

chaneljewel said:


> So special sbelle!   Love them!
> 
> And my beautiful pink holiday pendant arrived today.   I'm beyond happy.   Just thankful that the SA was able to get it all the way from Paris.   Quite a trip for the pink pleasure!



Please post a photo &#127800;
Wouldn't it be nice if Paris would allow us to purchase the blue sevres porcelain pendant and have that sent??


----------



## MyDogTink

chaneljewel said:


> So special sbelle!   Love them!
> 
> And my beautiful pink holiday pendant arrived today.   I'm beyond happy.   Just thankful that the SA was able to get it all the way from Paris.   Quite a trip for the pink pleasure!




You must be relieved and excited. Can we see a picture?


----------



## MyDogTink

sbelle said:


> It's my anniversary and the VCA fairy stopped at my house last night.  Gosh, I love that woman.




Happy Anniversary and Mother's Day. Their perfect for you.


----------



## sbelle

valnsw said:


> Congrats! They look lovely on u, what a great Mothers' Day gift it was!





blueberryjam said:


> Congrats, *sbelle*!





Natalie j said:


> So beautiful! [emoji7]





HADASSA said:


> Gorgeous  The WG looks very special on you
> 
> Want a VCA fairy like yours
> 
> Happy Anniversary / Belated Mothers' Day my dear





texasgirliegirl said:


> Happy anniversary!
> I absolutely love these. They look great on your ears.
> Now please do send the VCA fairy my way&#55357;&#56841;



Thanks all for your sweet comments !!


----------



## sbelle

Hermesaholic said:


> Wow!  So perfect on you.  My VCA fairy is a little red devil on my shoulder........:lolots:





ForeverInPink said:


> I wanted them cleaned and inspected as I am paranoid about losing stones and just want to take good care of my stuff in general. It was long before discovering this forum, after reading through it did make me curious exactly at which step of the process the item is deemed authentic, and where this mysterious "workshop" was. Sometimes I do toy with the idea of buying (mostly discontinued or difficult to obtain items) from a reseller I don't know personally but it's very a frightening prospect, for the very reasons you mention.





ForeverInPink said:


> Congrats, so beautiful and well worth the wait I'd imagine [emoji173]&#65039;





Longchamp said:


> Love these earrings sbelle.
> You made the perfect choice.  They are now on my radar.





chaneljewel said:


> So special sbelle!   Love them!
> 
> And my beautiful pink holiday pendant arrived today.   I'm beyond happy.   Just thankful that the SA was able to get it all the way from Paris.   Quite a trip for the pink pleasure!




Thanks so much !


----------



## sbelle

JulesB68 said:


> Sbelle, those butterflies sure have chosen a beautiful place to land! Many congratulations on your wedding anniversary and for homing these wonderful specimens!





MyDogTink said:


> Happy Anniversary and Mother's Day. Their perfect for you.



Y'all are sweet!!


----------



## Comfortably Numb

sbelle said:


> Sorry!  Not meaning to be a tease!  All of a sudden the phone and doorbell were ringing and I got distracted.
> 
> Y'all know that I've been talking about the butterfly collection for a year.  Finally, the VCA fairy heard my whispers!  And of course it doesn't hurt that Mother's Day and my anniversary are so close together.



Beautiful!  Happy Anniversary


----------



## ModaAddict

perleegirl said:


> Thank you! So on Alhambra lines too? Has anyone scored any turquoise lately?



My brother was in Abu Dhabi recently and he told me they have a pair of vintage wg turquoise earrings and a butterfly sweet.


----------



## ModaAddict

sbelle said:


> Sorry!  Not meaning to be a tease!  All of a sudden the phone and doorbell were ringing and I got distracted.
> 
> Y'all know that I've been talking about the butterfly collection for a year.  Finally, the VCA fairy heard my whispers!  And of course it doesn't hurt that Mother's Day and my anniversary are so close together.




They look amazing!!! Congratulations and happy anniversary :* I've always wondered if it's a blessing or curse to have your anniversary coincide with another occasion. Would it mean lesser gifts or bigger gifts &#129300;


----------



## Toronto24

texasgirliegirl said:


> You are so welcome and thank you for your very kind words.
> I'm going to post a slightly enabling photo for you &#128521;



So beautiful TGG! How I'd love to look at your whole collection &#128150;&#128150;


----------



## Toronto24

sbelle said:


> Sorry!  Not meaning to be a tease!  All of a sudden the phone and doorbell were ringing and I got distracted.
> 
> Y'all know that I've been talking about the butterfly collection for a year.  Finally, the VCA fairy heard my whispers!  And of course it doesn't hurt that Mother's Day and my anniversary are so close together.



WOW these are stunning! Happy Anniversary! It's our 10th next year, perhaps the VCA fairy can take a little trip up North next year &#128522;


----------



## chaneljewel

texasgirliegirl said:


> Please post a photo &#127800;
> Wouldn't it be nice if Paris would allow us to purchase the blue sevres porcelain pendant and have that sent??



All the way from Paris!


----------



## kimber418

sbelle said:


> Sorry!  Not meaning to be a tease!  All of a sudden the phone and doorbell were ringing and I got distracted.
> 
> Y'all know that I've been talking about the butterfly collection for a year.  Finally, the VCA fairy heard my whispers!  And of course it doesn't hurt that Mother's Day and my anniversary are so close together.


sbelle,
The pave butterfly earrings are absolutely my favorite all time diamond earring probably because it was the first pair of VCA I ever tried on!   I love them on you.  Congrats & Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Pourquoipas

sbelle said:


> Sorry!  Not meaning to be a tease!  All of a sudden the phone and doorbell were ringing and I got distracted.
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all know that I've been talking about the butterfly collection for a year.  Finally, the VCA fairy heard my whispers!  And of course it doesn't hurt that Mother's Day and my anniversary are so close together.




Fantastic! Congratulations!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

chaneljewel said:


> All the way from Paris!




Very good choice, still love mine a lot and wear it 24/7!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

chaneljewel said:


> All the way from Paris!



Congratulations!!  
Beautiful shade of pink.  Will you have yours engraved with your initials??


----------



## LT bag lady

sbelle said:


> Sorry!  Not meaning to be a tease!  All of a sudden the phone and doorbell were ringing and I got distracted.
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all know that I've been talking about the butterfly collection for a year.  Finally, the VCA fairy heard my whispers!  And of course it doesn't hurt that Mother's Day and my anniversary are so close together.




Beautiful earring!!!


----------



## HADASSA

ModaAddict said:


> They look amazing!!! Congratulations and happy anniversary :* I've always wondered if it's a blessing or curse to have your anniversary coincide with another occasion. Would it mean lesser gifts or bigger gifts &#129300;



A blessing - more expensive gift (note I left out the "s" at the end of "gift")


----------



## HADASSA

chaneljewel said:


> All the way from Paris!



So special, especially coming for the "mothership" itself


----------



## blueberryjam

chaneljewel said:


> All the way from Paris!



This pendant is a lovely shade of pink! Congrats, *chaneljewel*!


----------



## Candice0985

texasgirliegirl said:


> Please post a photo &#127800;
> Wouldn't it be nice if Paris would allow us to purchase the blue sevres porcelain pendant and have that sent??



that would be amazing. this is the only necklace I can't stop thinking about right now....but alas i'm not planning on travelling to Paris anytime soon :rain:


----------



## MyDogTink

chaneljewel said:


> All the way from Paris!




Congratulations. The pink is striking against the black background.


----------



## sbelle

chaneljewel said:


> All the way from Paris!



Very special!


----------



## chaneljewel

Thanks everyone.  I'm just ecstatic to get the pendant as I thought there was no hope for it as so much time had passed.   I will definitely love and appreciate this pink beauty!!!


----------



## ModaAddict

HADASSA said:


> A blessing - more expensive gift (note I left out the "s" at the end of "gift")



Well my birthday is in October and a fall wedding would me nice ;p


----------



## sbelle

ComfortablyNumb said:


> Beautiful!  Happy Anniversary





ModaAddict said:


> They look amazing!!! Congratulations and happy anniversary :* I've always wondered if it's a blessing or curse to have your anniversary coincide with another occasion. Would it mean lesser gifts or bigger gifts &#129300;





Toronto24 said:


> WOW these are stunning! Happy Anniversary! It's our 10th next year, perhaps the VCA fairy can take a little trip up North next year &#128522;





kimber418 said:


> sbelle,
> The pave butterfly earrings are absolutely my favorite all time diamond earring probably because it was the first pair of VCA I ever tried on!   I love them on you.  Congrats & Happy Anniversary!



Thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## sbelle

LT bag lady said:


> Beautiful earring!!!





Pourquoipas said:


> Fantastic! Congratulations!!



Thanks -- love sharing with the sweet ladies on this thread!


----------



## HADASSA

ModaAddict said:


> Well my birthday is in October and a fall wedding would me nice ;p



Both my birthday (17th) and wedding anniversary (25th) are in October but sadly, get present(s) for neither 

Some members here are lucky to have DHs who are generous. Like P*ennyD2911 * says "From me, to me, with LOVE."


----------



## dialv

chaneljewel said:


> All the way from Paris!




Congrats!!!


----------



## MyDogTink

HADASSA said:


> Both my birthday (17th) and wedding anniversary (25th) are in October but sadly, get present(s) for neither
> 
> Some members here are lucky to have DHs who are generous. Like P*ennyD2911 * says "From me, to me, with LOVE."




I still believe that to 'To Me', 'From Me' gifts are the best. I do it every Christmas. At the end of the day, I open my present and I forget about all the junk I received.


----------



## HADASSA

MyDogTink said:


> I still believe that to 'To Me', 'From Me' gifts are the best. I do it every Christmas. At the end of the day, I open my present and I forget about all the junk I received.



The beauty of this is that I have no one to answer to when I spend more than I should have because I spend my own money


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Both my birthday (17th) and wedding anniversary (25th) are in October but sadly, get present(s) for neither
> 
> Some members here are lucky to have DHs who are generous. Like P*ennyD2911 * says "From me, to me, with LOVE."




That's right, self purchases are the best kind.[emoji4]


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> The beauty of this is that I have no one to answer to when I spend more than I should have because I spend my own money




Exactly!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> The beauty of this is that I have no one to answer to when I spend more than I should have because I spend my own money



There are many virtues to this type of spending however I must confess to having derived great pleasure from the occasional revenge shopping...&#128520;


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> There are many virtues to this type of spending however I must confess to having derived great pleasure from the occasional revenge shopping...&#128520;


:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> That's right, self purchases are the best kind.[emoji4]





PennyD2911 said:


> Exactly!!!



P, no one to lecture us or ask any annoying questions :lolots:


texasgirliegirl said:


> There are many virtues to this type of spending however I must confess to having derived great pleasure from the occasional revenge shopping...&#55357;&#56840;



I do sometimes wish I had the opportunity to revenge shop but alas, not that lucky


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

sbelle said:


> That's great!
> 
> I've had a couple cases where I've requested relatively simple changes and I've been turned down because it isn't VCA's idea what the piece should look like.  Once was in Chicago when an SA told me she was sure they'd do it, and she sent it to the workshop for me.  Once it got into the workshop I was denied.  The workshop proposed an alternative that I didn't like, but it ended up ok because the SA and I found a way around it!
> 
> The second time I took it to the NYC after sales and service (they handle taking in items that go to the workshop) and same thing, once it was in the workshop I got a call that they couldn't do what a wanted.
> 
> And of course there is the time that I made a request to change a clasp to one I like better and they put an entirely different clasp on! But that was just because they didn't have the clasp I wanted and they thought any clasp would do!  :weird:
> 
> Glad things are working out for you!




I didn't ask for a different clasp.   They put a new clasp on...same style that was on it before...and it was back within one week!  I didn't expect it so fast.   There also was no charge!


----------



## NewBe

.


----------



## NewBe

HADASSA said:


> The beauty of this is that I have no one to answer to when I spend more than I should have because I spend my own money



+1
I actually like the "To Me, From Me" idea even though DH never care what I swipe.   Or maybe I just haven't hit his account yet&#128540;   But it feels good spending my own money.  Just wish the money tree would grow faster.


----------



## kimber418

HADASSA said:


> And this one is for all the Malachite lovers


Hadassa,  You have been a very busy shopper lately.  I absolutely love all your new VCA pieces.
I especially love your 5 motif Malachite bracelet.  It is perfect!  So happy you found one.


----------



## HADASSA

kimber418 said:


> Hadassa,  You have been a very busy shopper lately.  I absolutely love all your new VCA pieces.
> I especially love your 5 motif Malachite bracelet.  It is perfect!  So happy you found one.



Thank you so very much *kimber * 

Yes, very busy indeed and now further enabling with the "Rose de Noel" thread  Does it ever end ?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Thank you so very much *kimber *
> 
> Yes, very busy indeed and now further enabling with the "Rose de Noel" thread  Does it ever end ?



The love/addiction is never ending &#127808;


----------



## ModaAddict

HADASSA said:


> Both my birthday (17th) and wedding anniversary (25th) are in October but sadly, get present(s) for neither
> 
> Some members here are lucky to have DHs who are generous. Like P*ennyD2911 * says "From me, to me, with LOVE."



A fellow libra &#128525; Wise words to live by! I feel especially satisfied when wear something I bought for myself


----------



## sbelle

We've talked about the super size vintage alhambra earrings (they are calling them Magic now) , but I'm not sure we've posted many pictures of them.   I was wearing these today and thought I would share --   yg, white mop.







My very first pair of VCA earrings were the onyx supers.

There has been conversation at different times whether the super size are "matronly-looking", but in my opinion (lol, for what it is worth)  all ages can rock just about anything !  For me that kind of thinking is dated --  like saying no white after Labor Day, or don't mix jewelry metals.  Like saying that hoops are only for young girls.  I have seen the supers on all ages of women and haven't seen anyone that supers made look matronly!     I think it is about wearing what you like and what feel comfortable in!


----------



## sbelle

It's funny how many tpf pictures pop up when you do Google searches for images.  

I was looking for other pictures of supers and came across this picture that I posted in 2012 when I bought some vintage malachite supers from the late 70's.  This was before VCA released their current malachite collection .  I totally forgot about the picture!


----------



## sbelle

Can you tell that things are quiet at my house today ?  I was searching for more super size pictures and found this--
diamond pave yg-  from Oakgem on 1st Dibs


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> Can you tell that things are quiet at my house today -- was searching for more super size pictures and found a couple
> 
> diamond pave yg-  from Oakgem on 1st Dibs



For a second I thought you had lightened and cut your hair!!
Thanks for sharing &#128149;


----------



## doloresmia

sbelle said:


> Can you tell that things are quiet at my house today ?  I was searching for more super size pictures and found this--
> diamond pave yg-  from Oakgem on 1st Dibs




Beautiful! I tried the Alhambra size ... And I covet the sparkliness badly


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> For a second I thought you had lightened and cut your hair!!
> Thanks for sharing &#128149;


----------



## sbelle

doloresmia said:


> Beautiful! I tried the Alhambra size ... And I covet the sparkliness badly



I think you need them.


----------



## dialv

sbelle said:


> It's funny how many tpf pictures pop up when you do Google searches for images.
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for other pictures of supers and came across this picture that I posted in 2012 when I bought some vintage malachite supers from the late 70's.  This was before VCA released their current malachite collection .  I totally forgot about the picture!




I remember when you posted these, they are beautiful!!


----------



## uhpharm01

texasgirliegirl said:


> Here's another one
> For those who are concerned about the engraving, it's barely noticeable to anybody other than the person wearing it.
> I happen to love it but to see the engraving you need to turn your wrist and look up close. It's not centered on the top of the bracelet.



Oh just love your bracelet


----------



## kimber418

sbelle said:


> It's funny how many tpf pictures pop up when you do Google searches for images.
> 
> I was looking for other pictures of supers and came across this picture that I posted in 2012 when I bought some vintage malachite supers from the late 70's.  This was before VCA released their current malachite collection .  I totally forgot about the picture!


Love these earrings!


----------



## kimber418

sbelle said:


> Can you tell that things are quiet at my house today ?  I was searching for more super size pictures and found this--
> diamond pave yg-  from Oakgem on 1st Dibs


So pretty.  Van Cleef does have to most gorgeous earrings ever.


----------



## 911snowball

Good morning everyone!  I could not sleep last night so I was looking around for information on LE pieces.  I found an old listing on AFF site (the piece has sold) but I thought it was pretty. It was called "Bois d'Amourettte with pink gold". It was a 10  motif necklance.  I went back to the VCA site and nothing was listed for this but did mention snakewood.  What is the difference between snakewood, letterwood and this item or is it just different names for the same thing? This all started because of my desire to find mop with pink gold similar to one of the holiday pendants from a year or two ago.  However this combo does not seem represented even in LE pieces in a 10 or 20.
As I have been collecting for just a few years, can anyone bring me up to date? Thank you so much!


----------



## 911snowball

I was not clear, I meant gray mop and pink gold.


----------



## Notorious Pink

911snowball said:


> Good morning everyone!  I could not sleep last night so I was looking around for information on LE pieces.  I found an old listing on AFF site (the piece has sold) but I thought it was pretty. It was called "Bois d'Amourettte with pink gold". It was a 10  motif necklance.  I went back to the VCA site and nothing was listed for this but did mention snakewood.  What is the difference between snakewood, letterwood and this item or is it just different names for the same thing? This all started because of my desire to find mop with pink gold similar to one of the holiday pendants from a year or two ago.  However this combo does not seem represented even in LE pieces in a 10 or 20.
> As I have been collecting for just a few years, can anyone bring me up to date? Thank you so much!




Yes, they're all the same! The actual wood might be different (I remember something about a special stash of the original wood???), but it's the same, 10 motif still available online.

The wood alternating with PG was limited. I was offered this piece in the boutique and I knew I would probably never get the chance again but I passed.


----------



## Candice0985

I cannot get the Blue Sevres Porcelain Pendant out of my head! I'm trying to find a way to purchase this pendant without travelling to Paris, my SA is trying to help with this!

Any advice from those that have inquired or purchased? any pictures to enable and confirm my love for this necklace?!

TIA :kiss:


----------



## 911snowball

Thank you BBC !


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Yes, they're all the same! The actual wood might be different (I remember something about a special stash of the original wood???), but it's the same, 10 motif still available online.
> 
> The wood alternating with PG was limited. I was offered this piece in the boutique and I knew I would probably never get the chance again but I passed.



You are correct. 
Letter wood/snake wood..same exotic wood. 
The limited edition pieces were created from vintage wood. It's a bit darker than what's currently available. 
I purchased two strands and my DH still makes fun of me for spending so much on...wood


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> You are correct.
> 
> Letter wood/snake wood..same exotic wood.
> 
> The limited edition pieces were created from vintage wood. It's a bit darker than what's currently available.
> 
> I purchased two strands and my DH still makes fun of me for spending so much on...wood




Thank you! Between my Hermes loves and my jewelry loves, there's a lot of info to remember, so it's nice to know that I'm (mostly) right. Yay me! [emoji38]


----------



## russianmd

can you please, tell me if these VCA necklaces are authentic? thanks


----------



## texasgirliegirl

russianmd said:


> can you please, tell me if these VCA necklaces are authentic? thanks



Please post in the jewelry authentication thread.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I've been a bad girl at Neimans and as a result have a $2100 gift card. So I'm going to pull the trigger on a WG Perlee bangle today!!!!


----------



## doloresmia

etoupebirkin said:


> I've been a bad girl at Neimans and as a result have a $2100 gift card. So I'm going to pull the trigger on a WG Perlee bangle today!!!!




Now that is some serious naughtiness! Lol

Looking forward to the reveal!


----------



## JulesB68

etoupebirkin said:


> I've been a bad girl at Neimans and as a result have a $2100 gift card. So I'm going to pull the trigger on a WG Perlee bangle today!!!!



EB, that sounds like my kind of hell, where you can be rewarded with VCA for being naughty!


----------



## dessert1st

etoupebirkin said:


> I've been a bad girl at Neimans and as a result have a $2100 gift card. So I'm going to pull the trigger on a WG Perlee bangle today!!!!




Awesome! I wish I could be naughty like that too!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Trigger pulled


----------



## pazt

etoupebirkin said:


> Trigger pulled


\
YAY! pics pls!


----------



## dessert1st

etoupebirkin said:


> Trigger pulled




Woo hoo!


----------



## 911snowball

Congratulations on the new bangle, EB. !!


----------



## chaneljewel

Omg EB!  I just texted my SA today to tell her that I want the gold perlee bangle.   I have to decide on gold or rose gold.  Any suggestions which one?   I wear both.


----------



## etoupebirkin

chaneljewel said:


> Omg EB!  I just texted my SA today to tell her that I want the gold perlee bangle.   I have to decide on gold or rose gold.  Any suggestions which one?   I wear both.



I would get the PG because you just got the PG/Pink Holiday pendant. Ithink PG is just so special if you have the skin tone for it.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

etoupebirkin said:


> I've been a bad girl at Neimans and as a result have a $2100 gift card. So I'm going to pull the trigger on a WG Perlee bangle today!!!!



Yay!!
Did you get the perlee signature or the perles d'or?
Absolutely &#10084;&#65039; both!


----------



## couturequeen

It's really quite disappointing when you finally come across pieces you've been daydreaming about but have never seen in a boutique ... And they don't work out.

I happened to come across my holy grail white gold Pure Alhambra with grey MOP earrings and they just didn't show up on me. If this is on anyone's list, it's been discontinued for a few years, but they had one lone pair in Vancouver's Birks.

Hopefully they find a happy home!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Perlee signature! I love it. It's so easy to wear.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here's pics of the Perlee bangle. I got it to go with a Bayco rose cut diamond ring.


----------



## sbelle

couturequeen said:


> It's really quite disappointing when you finally come across pieces you've been daydreaming about but have never seen in a boutique ... And they don't work out.



I know exactly how you feel!  It is so disappointing!

I really, really wanted a pair of two butterfly earrings with each earring having different stones -- the pink sapphire with diamond, or the yellow sapphire with diamond, etc.   I tried on all the different versions and you almost couldn't see the earring with the colored stone.    It took me going to two different VCA boutiques and working with different SA's who both said none of the colored stones showed up on me before accepted it.   I kept thinking, "well they don't look that bad".    Luckily, they talked me down, reminding me when you are spending that kind of money it should look FABULOUS!

It did work out for me (as I found that the two butterfly with two diamond earrings does suit me), and it will work out for you.  The one thing I know about VCA is there is always another treasure to discover!


----------



## sbelle

etoupebirkin said:


> Here's pics of the Perlee bangle. I got it to go with a Bayco rose cut diamond ring.



Lovely bangle!

Love your ring too.  I don't know anything about Bayco.......is it a brand that is carried by jewelry stores, or only through their own stores?


----------



## etoupebirkin

sbelle said:


> Lovely bangle!
> 
> Love your ring too.  I don't know anything about Bayco.......is it a brand that is carried by jewelry stores, or only through their own stores?



Bayco is carried by Neiman Marcus. They are primarily known for their colored stones. My Burmese ruby band and pink sapphire bands are by Bayco. I also have a yellow/white diamond pendant by Bayco.

Bayco is the source for colored stones for places like Harry Winston. They have a fascinating story. They were the jewelers to the Shah of Iran--and got out of Iran while the getting was good -- along with their inventory. They then started a business in NYC.

Their diamonds are not too shabby. My ring's bigger sister was featured in some Neiman's promotional materials. I attached a pic of the ad. I find their pieces to be extremely wearable with exquisite stones and superbly crafted.

I never regret a Bayco purchase.


----------



## sbelle

etoupebirkin said:


> Bayco is carried by Neiman Marcus. They are primarily known for their colored stones. My Burmese ruby band and pink sapphire bands are by Bayco. I also have a yellow/white diamond pendant by Bayco.
> 
> Bayco is the source for colored stones for places like Harry Winston. They have a fascinating story. They were the jewelers to the Shah of Iran--and got out of Iran while the getting was good -- along with their inventory. They then started a business in NYC.
> 
> Their diamonds are not too shabby. My ring's bigger sister was featured in some Neiman's promotional materials. I attached a pic of the ad. I find their pieces to be extremely wearable with exquisite stones and superbly crafted.
> 
> I never regret a Bayco purchase.



Thanks so much for sharing!  I want to check them out!  I am betting that Bergdorf's must carry them in their huge jewelry department if NM does.


----------



## HADASSA

etoupebirkin said:


> Here's pics of the Perlee bangle. I got it to go with a Bayco rose cut diamond ring.



Both lovely  I love the vintage vibe of the Rose Cut diamonds


----------



## kimber418

etoupebirkin said:


> Here's pics of the Perlee bangle. I got it to go with a Bayco rose cut diamond ring.


Beautiful!


----------



## etoupebirkin

sbelle said:


> Thanks so much for sharing!  I want to check them out!  I am betting that Bergdorf's must carry them in their huge jewelry department if NM does.


Yes, Bergdorfs does carry Bayco. I am still dreaming of a Bayco Tsavorite Garnet eternity band that I saw there. _It was the most intense gorgeous green I have ever seen in a stone._
You should check out their stuff. Their website is pretty cool too.http://bayco.com


----------



## OKComputer

Hi ladies, looking for some guidance. I am in love with the mop, grey mop and onyx magic alhambra bracelet in yg. I am hesitating because the dangly charm is concerning. How delicate is this charm? Would you advise against this piece because of it's fragility?


----------



## JulesB68

couturequeen said:


> It's really quite disappointing when you finally come across pieces you've been daydreaming about but have never seen in a boutique ... And they don't work out.
> 
> I happened to come across my holy grail white gold Pure Alhambra with grey MOP earrings and they just didn't show up on me. If this is on anyone's list, it's been discontinued for a few years, but they had one lone pair in Vancouver's Birks.
> 
> Hopefully they find a happy home!



Sorry they didn't work out for you but absolutely gutted (for me) they're in Canada!!


----------



## JulesB68

etoupebirkin said:


> Here's pics of the Perlee bangle. I got it to go with a Bayco rose cut diamond ring.



That looks beautiful on you EB. Here's to more naughtiness!


----------



## JulesB68

etoupebirkin said:


> Bayco is carried by Neiman Marcus. They are primarily known for their colored stones. My Burmese ruby band and pink sapphire bands are by Bayco. I also have a yellow/white diamond pendant by Bayco.
> 
> Bayco is the source for colored stones for places like Harry Winston. They have a fascinating story. They were the jewelers to the Shah of Iran--and got out of Iran while the getting was good -- along with their inventory. They then started a business in NYC.
> 
> Their diamonds are not too shabby. My ring's bigger sister was featured in some Neiman's promotional materials. I attached a pic of the ad. I find their pieces to be extremely wearable with exquisite stones and superbly crafted.
> 
> I never regret a Bayco purchase.



Fascinating back story! I love that spending time on tpf can be considered educational!


----------



## couturequeen

sbelle said:


> I know exactly how you feel!  It is so disappointing!
> 
> 
> 
> I really, really wanted a pair of two butterfly earrings with each earring having different stones -- the pink sapphire with diamond, or the yellow sapphire with diamond, etc.   I tried on all the different versions and you almost couldn't see the earring with the colored stone.    It took me going to two different VCA boutiques and working with different SA's who both said none of the colored stones showed up on me before accepted it.   I kept thinking, "well they don't look that bad".    Luckily, they talked me down, reminding me when you are spending that kind of money it should look FABULOUS!
> 
> 
> 
> It did work out for me (as I found that the two butterfly with two diamond earrings does suit me), and it will work out for you.  The one thing I know about VCA is there is always another treasure to discover!




Agree! I found the same thing when trying on the pink sapphire and diamond butterflies. If I ever got a pair, it would have to be the all diamond. There really is always another piece that will work better for you.

What's also surprising to me is that what works for earrings didn't work as a bracelet. The Grey MOP bracelet I tried on awhile back looked great. But the earrings next to my dark hair just wasn't wow.

I'm glad you had no pressure from the sales people. There is nothing better than buying from a sales person who's honest and wants you to be 100% satisfied -- at whatever price point.


----------



## couturequeen

JulesB68 said:


> Sorry they didn't work out for you but absolutely gutted (for me) they're in Canada!!




Does VCA not allow shipping to other countries? Maybe this shop may be more open since it's not a VCA-only boutique?


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> Bayco is carried by Neiman Marcus. They are primarily known for their colored stones. My Burmese ruby band and pink sapphire bands are by Bayco. I also have a yellow/white diamond pendant by Bayco.
> 
> 
> 
> Bayco is the source for colored stones for places like Harry Winston. They have a fascinating story. They were the jewelers to the Shah of Iran--and got out of Iran while the getting was good -- along with their inventory. They then started a business in NYC.
> 
> 
> 
> Their diamonds are not too shabby. My ring's bigger sister was featured in some Neiman's promotional materials. I attached a pic of the ad. I find their pieces to be extremely wearable with exquisite stones and superbly crafted.
> 
> 
> 
> I never regret a Bayco purchase.




Ah, I remember one of your Bayco purchases (I think it was the ruby band?) I've loved them ever since, and I always visit their display at Bergdorf's [emoji177]. Your diamond ring is stunning!!!! Looks fabulous with the perlee.


----------



## PennyD2911

etoupebirkin said:


> Here's pics of the Perlee bangle. I got it to go with a Bayco rose cut diamond ring.




Congrats! The white gold looks lovely on you.


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> Here's pics of the Perlee bangle. I got it to go with a Bayco rose cut diamond ring.



Fabulous!   Love both!  Thanks for the advice too!


----------



## pazt

etoupebirkin said:


> Here's pics of the Perlee bangle. I got it to go with a Bayco rose cut diamond ring.




etoupebirkin --- so stunnig!!! i am in love with anything rose-cut diamond!!!


----------



## dialv

etoupebirkin said:


> Here's pics of the Perlee bangle. I got it to go with a Bayco rose cut diamond ring.




So so pretty[emoji7]


----------



## blueberryjam

etoupebirkin said:


> Here's pics of the Perlee bangle. I got it to go with a Bayco rose cut diamond ring.



Fabulous pieces *etouopebirkin*! Congratulations!


----------



## blueberryjam

A sobering article for those of us who are lemming for lapis. 
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-36424018


----------



## Sparkledolll

OKComputer said:


> Hi ladies, looking for some guidance. I am in love with the mop, grey mop and onyx magic alhambra bracelet in yg. I am hesitating because the dangly charm is concerning. How delicate is this charm? Would you advise against this piece because of it's fragility?




Hi, I just bought the magic bracelet a month ago. I had VCA shortened the length on the dangly charm to make it swing less. No problem so far, it's a lovely piece and I will probably get another combination in the future, probably the carnelian/tigers eye or malachite [emoji1]


----------



## OKComputer

Natalie j said:


> Hi, I just bought the magic bracelet a month ago. I had VCA shortened the length on the dangly charm to make it swing less. No problem so far, it's a lovely piece and I will probably get another combination in the future, probably the carnelian/tigers eye or malachite [emoji1]



That is a fantastic suggestion, thank you! Do you wear this bracelet often, or do you save it for special occasions? 

I am debating between three pieces, and can only get two right now. It's between this magic bracelet, the perlee signature (that I've almost bought at least 3x, but chose something different at the last moment every single time!) and a 6ct tennis bracelet. So difficult to narrow down, esp considering that by this time next year I will own all three...but which two to begin with right now?!


----------



## Sparkledolll

OKComputer said:


> That is a fantastic suggestion, thank you! Do you wear this bracelet often, or do you save it for special occasions?
> 
> 
> 
> I am debating between three pieces, and can only get two right now. It's between this magic bracelet, the perlee signature (that I've almost bought at least 3x, but chose something different at the last moment every single time!) and a 6ct tennis bracelet. So difficult to narrow down, esp considering that by this time next year I will own all three...but which two to begin with right now?!




I would start with the Perlee signature. I wear mine a lot and 3 years later it still looks like new. 

I think I've worn the magic bracelet 8-10 times since I bought it a month ago. I believe Jewelry are meant to be worn so I don't really keep anything just for special occasion. Here's an enabling pic for you, I posted this in the action thread. [emoji1]


----------



## leechiyong

blueberryjam said:


> A sobering article for those of us who are lemming for lapis.
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-36424018


That's sad.  

I love lapis as it reminds me of my grandmother.  I think VCA and the other major jewelers use Gemsfields for much of their stones; I wonder if lapis is included.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kimber418

blueberryjam said:


> A sobering article for those of us who are lemming for lapis.
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-36424018


Thank you for sharing the article on Lapis.  It will never be removed from my wish list!


----------



## kimber418

Natalie j said:


> I would start with the Perlee signature. I wear mine a lot and 3 years later it still looks like new.
> 
> I think I've worn the magic bracelet 8-10 times since I bought it a month ago. I believe Jewelry are meant to be worn so I don't really keep anything just for special occasion. Here's an enabling pic for you, I posted this in the action thread. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374557


Natalie, 
I enjoy your photos so much!   I love that you "wear" your jewelry and you do it so well!  Thank you for sharing your thoughts on this and keep posting your gorgeous photos for all of us.


----------



## Sparkledolll

kimber418 said:


> Thank you for sharing the article on Lapis.  It will never be removed from my wish list!







kimber418 said:


> Natalie,
> I enjoy your photos so much!   I love that you "wear" your jewelry and you do it so well!  Thank you for sharing your thoughts on this and keep posting your gorgeous photos for all of us.




Thank you so much Kimber! I appreciate your kind comment [emoji1] 

I agree with you about lapis, I have only seen VCA lapis once and the piece was already reserved. It was utterly beautiful and I hope VCA will find a source for it soon.


----------



## CATEYES

Natalie j said:


> I would start with the Perlee signature. I wear mine a lot and 3 years later it still looks like new.
> 
> I think I've worn the magic bracelet 8-10 times since I bought it a month ago. I believe Jewelry are meant to be worn so I don't really keep anything just for special occasion. Here's an enabling pic for you, I posted this in the action thread. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374557



Wow all is gorg!  Love it with this feminine H as well!


----------



## kat99

Natalie j said:


> I would start with the Perlee signature. I wear mine a lot and 3 years later it still looks like new.
> 
> I think I've worn the magic bracelet 8-10 times since I bought it a month ago. I believe Jewelry are meant to be worn so I don't really keep anything just for special occasion. Here's an enabling pic for you, I posted this in the action thread. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374557



I love this dangling Alhambra on you - great idea to shorten! And of course everything else is quite nice too


----------



## Sparkledolll

CATEYES said:


> Wow all is gorg!  Love it with this feminine H as well!







kat99 said:


> I love this dangling Alhambra on you - great idea to shorten! And of course everything else is quite nice too




Thank you so much [emoji8]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> I would start with the Perlee signature. I wear mine a lot and 3 years later it still looks like new.
> 
> I think I've worn the magic bracelet 8-10 times since I bought it a month ago. I believe Jewelry are meant to be worn so I don't really keep anything just for special occasion. Here's an enabling pic for you, I posted this in the action thread. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374557



So beautiful!


----------



## bags to die for

I've just been to the VCA exhibition in Singapore.

My 2 fav pics.

The alhambra pic is Princess Grace's jewellery.


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> So beautiful!




[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## kimber418

Gorgeous!


----------



## sailorstripes

bags to die for said:


> I've just been to the VCA exhibition in Singapore.
> 
> My 2 fav pics.
> 
> The alhambra pic is Princess Grace's jewellery.


Thank you for sharing the pictures from the exhibit. I am crazy for the animal brooches, especially Le Chat Malicieux and that dog on the far left with the ruby collar! I love seeing Princess Grace's jewelry too and saw those pieces when they were here in NY. Did VCA find their #MissingPreciousPuppy yet?


----------



## PennyD2911

Since I posted a question about diamond stud earrings  in this thread a few weeks ago I just wanted to do a quick off topic update. [emoji4]

A [emoji122]&#127995;shout out[emoji122]&#127995; to Brian Gavin Diamonds in Houston TX. 
My purchase experience was great from beginning to end. 

Here are my new studs ---
Brian Gavin Signature Hearts & Arrows Round Brilliant
One is 1.71ctw and the other 1.72ctw
Both are I Color VS2 Clarity AGS Certified 000 Ideal
[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
	

		
			
		

		
	





Back to VCA[emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## CATEYES

PennyD2911 said:


> Since I posted a question about diamond stud earrings  in this thread a few weeks ago I just wanted to do a quick off topic update. [emoji4]
> 
> A [emoji122]&#127995;shout out[emoji122]&#127995; to Brian Gavin Diamonds in Houston TX.
> My purchase experience was great from beginning to end.
> 
> Here are my new studs ---
> Brian Gavin Signature Hearts & Arrows Round Brilliant
> One is 1.71ctw and the other 1.72ctw
> Both are I Color VS2 Clarity AGS Certified 000 Ideal
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377703
> View attachment 3377704
> 
> 
> Back to VCA[emoji4][emoji4]



Gorgeous Penny!!! &#128142;&#128142; They look perfect and the perfect size for a little bling bling peaking out from your hair &#128129;&#127996;


----------



## PennyD2911

CATEYES said:


> Gorgeous Penny!!! [emoji184][emoji184] They look perfect and the perfect size for a little bling bling peaking out from your hair [emoji136]&#127996;




Thanks S [emoji177]
They are much more beautiful than my poor photography skills can convey.


----------



## sleepykitten

PennyD2911 said:


> Since I posted a question about diamond stud earrings  in this thread a few weeks ago I just wanted to do a quick off topic update. [emoji4]
> 
> A [emoji122]&#127995;shout out[emoji122]&#127995; to Brian Gavin Diamonds in Houston TX.
> My purchase experience was great from beginning to end.
> 
> Here are my new studs ---
> Brian Gavin Signature Hearts & Arrows Round Brilliant
> One is 1.71ctw and the other 1.72ctw
> Both are I Color VS2 Clarity AGS Certified 000 Ideal
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377703
> View attachment 3377704
> 
> 
> Back to VCA[emoji4][emoji4]




Beautiful!!![emoji184][emoji184] are they 3.4 carat total weight? Stunning!


----------



## PennyD2911

sleepykitten said:


> Beautiful!!![emoji184][emoji184] are they 3.4 carat total weight? Stunning!




Thank you! They are 3.45 carat total weight.


----------



## blueberryjam

PennyD2911 said:


> Since I posted a question about diamond stud earrings  in this thread a few weeks ago I just wanted to do a quick off topic update. [emoji4]
> 
> A [emoji122]&#127995;shout out[emoji122]&#127995; to Brian Gavin Diamonds in Houston TX.
> My purchase experience was great from beginning to end.
> 
> Here are my new studs ---
> Brian Gavin Signature Hearts & Arrows Round Brilliant
> One is 1.71ctw and the other 1.72ctw
> Both are I Color VS2 Clarity AGS Certified 000 Ideal
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377703
> View attachment 3377704
> 
> 
> Back to VCA[emoji4][emoji4]



Big congrats to you, *Penny! They must be stunning on the ears!  AGS 000 is incomparable.*


----------



## Notorious Pink

These are beautiful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> Since I posted a question about diamond stud earrings  in this thread a few weeks ago I just wanted to do a quick off topic update. [emoji4]
> 
> A [emoji122]&#127995;shout out[emoji122]&#127995; to Brian Gavin Diamonds in Houston TX.
> My purchase experience was great from beginning to end.
> 
> Here are my new studs ---
> Brian Gavin Signature Hearts & Arrows Round Brilliant
> One is 1.71ctw and the other 1.72ctw
> Both are I Color VS2 Clarity AGS Certified 000 Ideal
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377703
> View attachment 3377704
> 
> 
> Back to VCA[emoji4][emoji4]





PennyD2911 said:


> Thanks S [emoji177]
> They are much more beautiful than my poor photography skills can convey.



Congrats P, these are really gorgeous - perfect for the non-earring loving girl 

And I can only imagine what they look like IRL because you have got great photography skills


----------



## JulesB68

PennyD2911 said:


> Since I posted a question about diamond stud earrings  in this thread a few weeks ago I just wanted to do a quick off topic update. [emoji4]
> 
> A [emoji122]&#127995;shout out[emoji122]&#127995; to Brian Gavin Diamonds in Houston TX.
> My purchase experience was great from beginning to end.
> 
> Here are my new studs ---
> Brian Gavin Signature Hearts & Arrows Round Brilliant
> One is 1.71ctw and the other 1.72ctw
> Both are I Color VS2 Clarity AGS Certified 000 Ideal
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377703
> View attachment 3377704
> 
> 
> Back to VCA[emoji4][emoji4]



Always happy to look at sparkly things, especially when they are as pretty as these! Congratulations Penny!


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Congrats P, these are really gorgeous - perfect for the non-earring loving girl
> 
> 
> 
> And I can only imagine what they look like IRL because you have got great photography skills




Awww thank you R[emoji177]
I was going to purchase 2ct for each ear, but as you said I'm just not an earring kind of girl [emoji1] so I felt this size was perfect. [emoji7]


----------



## PennyD2911

JulesB68 said:


> Always happy to look at sparkly things, especially when they are as pretty as these! Congratulations Penny!




Thanks Jules[emoji177]


----------



## PennyD2911

blueberryjam said:


> Big congrats to you, *Penny! They must be stunning on the ears!  AGS 000 is incomparable.*


*





BBC said:



			These are beautiful! Congratulations!!!
		
Click to expand...



Thank you girls![emoji166]*


----------



## chaneljewel

PennyD2911 said:


> Since I posted a question about diamond stud earrings  in this thread a few weeks ago I just wanted to do a quick off topic update. [emoji4]
> 
> A [emoji122]&#127995;shout out[emoji122]&#127995; to Brian Gavin Diamonds in Houston TX.
> My purchase experience was great from beginning to end.
> 
> Here are my new studs ---
> Brian Gavin Signature Hearts & Arrows Round Brilliant
> One is 1.71ctw and the other 1.72ctw
> Both are I Color VS2 Clarity AGS Certified 000 Ideal
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377703
> View attachment 3377704
> 
> 
> Back to VCA[emoji4][emoji4]



Beautiful!   A girl's best friend along with VCA!


----------



## Sparkledolll

PennyD2911 said:


> Since I posted a question about diamond stud earrings  in this thread a few weeks ago I just wanted to do a quick off topic update. [emoji4]
> 
> A [emoji122]&#127995;shout out[emoji122]&#127995; to Brian Gavin Diamonds in Houston TX.
> My purchase experience was great from beginning to end.
> 
> Here are my new studs ---
> Brian Gavin Signature Hearts & Arrows Round Brilliant
> One is 1.71ctw and the other 1.72ctw
> Both are I Color VS2 Clarity AGS Certified 000 Ideal
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377703
> View attachment 3377704
> 
> 
> Back to VCA[emoji4][emoji4]




Beautiful! Modeling shots please  [emoji1]


----------



## Pourquoipas

PennyD2911 said:


> Since I posted a question about diamond stud earrings  in this thread a few weeks ago I just wanted to do a quick off topic update. [emoji4]
> 
> A [emoji122]&#127995;shout out[emoji122]&#127995; to Brian Gavin Diamonds in Houston TX.
> My purchase experience was great from beginning to end.
> 
> Here are my new studs ---
> Brian Gavin Signature Hearts & Arrows Round Brilliant
> One is 1.71ctw and the other 1.72ctw
> Both are I Color VS2 Clarity AGS Certified 000 Ideal
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377703
> View attachment 3377704
> 
> 
> Back to VCA[emoji4][emoji4]




Congrats, perfect size beauties!


----------



## etoupebirkin

PennyD2911 said:


> Since I posted a question about diamond stud earrings  in this thread a few weeks ago I just wanted to do a quick off topic update. [emoji4]
> 
> A [emoji122]&#127995;shout out[emoji122]&#127995; to Brian Gavin Diamonds in Houston TX.
> My purchase experience was great from beginning to end.
> 
> Here are my new studs ---
> Brian Gavin Signature Hearts & Arrows Round Brilliant
> One is 1.71ctw and the other 1.72ctw
> Both are I Color VS2 Clarity AGS Certified 000 Ideal
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377703
> View attachment 3377704
> 
> 
> Back to VCA[emoji4][emoji4]



Penny, they are gorgeous!!! Wear them in the best of health!!! I bet they sparkle like mad!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I had something crazy happen to me today. I went to lunch at Neimans, did some shopping (got a gorgy Rebecca Taylor denim jacket) and visited my jewelry SA. I was wearing my new Perlee Sinature bangle. I went back to my car drove to my office and walking to my office I noticed that my new bangle was GONE!!! All panic ensues... I check my car, I check my purse and it's GONE!!! I call my SA leave her a message and drive back to Neimans like a bat out of Hell! 

I get to Neimans, check the parking lot where I parked, nothing. Checked my steps back to Precious jewels and enlist the help of the SAs. We all look at the store, the parking lot--nothing. We look in my car the third time -- and we find it. The bracelet snagged on some netting that I have between the driver's seat and the front passenger seat in which I hold things like my purse. I tossed the sun reflector shields in the back seat when I got into a he car. I was searching the floor, not above. Needless to say, I was relieved. I think I took a few years off my SA's life, mine too!


----------



## PennyD2911

chaneljewel said:


> Beautiful!   A girl's best friend along with VCA!







Pourquoipas said:


> Congrats, perfect size beauties!







etoupebirkin said:


> Penny, they are gorgeous!!! Wear them in the best of health!!! I bet they sparkle like mad!!!




Thank You Ladies! [emoji4][emoji166][emoji4]


----------



## PennyD2911

Natalie j said:


> Beautiful! Modeling shots please  [emoji1]




Thanks Natalie - here's a quick pic of one of them, albeit a very 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
poor pic. No make up today, I've been outside most of the day and it was 93 degrees today. [emoji13] There is no way I can do these beauties justice with a pic. These are taken in inside low lighting so you can't see the fire and scintillation but they sparkle like crazy IRL![emoji41][emoji41][emoji7][emoji7]
It's hard to hold my hair back and take the pic with my iPhone but 
I tried. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji854][emoji854]


----------



## PennyD2911

etoupebirkin said:


> I had something crazy happen to me today. I went to lunch at Neimans, did some shopping (got a gorgy Rebecca Taylor denim jacket) and visited my jewelry SA. I was wearing my new Perlee Sinature bangle. I went back to my car drove to my office and walking to my office I noticed that my new bangle was GONE!!! All panic ensues... I check my car, I check my purse and it's GONE!!! I call my SA leave her a message and drive back to Neimans like a bat out of Hell!
> 
> I get to Neimans, check the parking lot where I parked, nothing. Checked my steps back to Precious jewels and enlist the help of the SAs. We all look at the store, the parking lot--nothing. We look in my car the third time -- and we find it. The bracelet snagged on some netting that I have between the driver's seat and the front passenger seat in which I hold things like my purse. I tossed the sun reflector shields in the back seat when I got into a he car. I was searching the floor, not above. Needless to say, I was relieved. I think I took a few years off my SA's life, mine too!







Woah, that is scary![emoji15] So glad you found it!


----------



## doloresmia

etoupebirkin said:


> I had something crazy happen to me today. I went to lunch at Neimans, did some shopping (got a gorgy Rebecca Taylor denim jacket) and visited my jewelry SA. I was wearing my new Perlee Sinature bangle. I went back to my car drove to my office and walking to my office I noticed that my new bangle was GONE!!! All panic ensues... I check my car, I check my purse and it's GONE!!! I call my SA leave her a message and drive back to Neimans like a bat out of Hell!
> 
> I get to Neimans, check the parking lot where I parked, nothing. Checked my steps back to Precious jewels and enlist the help of the SAs. We all look at the store, the parking lot--nothing. We look in my car the third time -- and we find it. The bracelet snagged on some netting that I have between the driver's seat and the front passenger seat in which I hold things like my purse. I tossed the sun reflector shields in the back seat when I got into a he car. I was searching the floor, not above. Needless to say, I was relieved. I think I took a few years off my SA's life, mine too!




Thank goodness the story ended well. I was feeling anxiety just reading the story....


----------



## doloresmia

PennyD2911 said:


> Thanks Natalie - here's a quick pic of one of them, albeit a very
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378455
> View attachment 3378456
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poor pic. No make up today, I've been outside most of the day and it was 93 degrees today. [emoji13] There is no way I can do these beauties justice with a pic. These are taken in inside low lighting so you can't see the fire and scintillation but they sparkle like crazy IRL![emoji41][emoji41][emoji7][emoji7]
> It's hard to hold my hair back and take the pic with my iPhone but
> I tried. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji854][emoji854]




Beautiful!!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

doloresmia said:


> Beautiful!!!!




Thank you![emoji259]


----------



## lisawhit

PennyD2911 said:


> Thanks Natalie - here's a quick pic of one of them, albeit a very
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378455
> View attachment 3378456
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poor pic. No make up today, I've been outside most of the day and it was 93 degrees today. [emoji13] There is no way I can do these beauties justice with a pic. These are taken in inside low lighting so you can't see the fire and scintillation but they sparkle like crazy IRL![emoji41][emoji41][emoji7][emoji7]
> It's hard to hold my hair back and take the pic with my iPhone but
> I tried. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji854][emoji854]


Gorgeous Penny!!!!  They are beautiful on you.


----------



## PennyD2911

lisawhit said:


> Gorgeous Penny!!!!  They are beautiful on you.




Awww thanks Lisa[emoji177]


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> I had something crazy happen to me today. I went to lunch at Neimans, did some shopping (got a gorgy Rebecca Taylor denim jacket) and visited my jewelry SA. I was wearing my new Perlee Sinature bangle. I went back to my car drove to my office and walking to my office I noticed that my new bangle was GONE!!! All panic ensues... I check my car, I check my purse and it's GONE!!! I call my SA leave her a message and drive back to Neimans like a bat out of Hell!
> 
> I get to Neimans, check the parking lot where I parked, nothing. Checked my steps back to Precious jewels and enlist the help of the SAs. We all look at the store, the parking lot--nothing. We look in my car the third time -- and we find it. The bracelet snagged on some netting that I have between the driver's seat and the front passenger seat in which I hold things like my purse. I tossed the sun reflector shields in the back seat when I got into a he car. I was searching the floor, not above. Needless to say, I was relieved. I think I took a few years off my SA's life, mine too!




That's just plain scary EB!  I'd be in a panic too!  Glad it turned out well!!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

PennyD2911 said:


> Thanks Natalie - here's a quick pic of one of them, albeit a very
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378455
> View attachment 3378456
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poor pic. No make up today, I've been outside most of the day and it was 93 degrees today. [emoji13] There is no way I can do these beauties justice with a pic. These are taken in inside low lighting so you can't see the fire and scintillation but they sparkle like crazy IRL![emoji41][emoji41][emoji7][emoji7]
> It's hard to hold my hair back and take the pic with my iPhone but
> I tried. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji854][emoji854]




Gorgeous and I can see they're very sparkly [emoji2]


----------



## valnsw

PennyD2911 said:


> Thanks Natalie - here's a quick pic of one of them, albeit a very
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378455
> View attachment 3378456
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poor pic. No make up today, I've been outside most of the day and it was 93 degrees today. [emoji13] There is no way I can do these beauties justice with a pic. These are taken in inside low lighting so you can't see the fire and scintillation but they sparkle like crazy IRL![emoji41][emoji41][emoji7][emoji7]
> It's hard to hold my hair back and take the pic with my iPhone but
> I tried. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji854][emoji854]




Late to the party but congrats! &#128079;&#127881;

I can imagine how they sparkle from the pix u posted.


----------



## PennyD2911

Natalie j said:


> Gorgeous and I can see they're very sparkly [emoji2]







valnsw said:


> Late to the party but congrats! [emoji122][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> I can imagine how they sparkle from the pix u posted.




Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## TankerToad

Help
And any input would be appreciated 
I've stayed away from this thread 
I'm dithering between three options
Pictures to follow 
A dear dear wonderful friend has been guiding me
But wondered if anyone who had any of these could chime in


----------



## TankerToad

This plus matching large earrings in malachite


----------



## TankerToad

Or classic 20 motif in gold seen here


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> I had something crazy happen to me today. I went to lunch at Neimans, did some shopping (got a gorgy Rebecca Taylor denim jacket) and visited my jewelry SA. I was wearing my new Perlee Sinature bangle. I went back to my car drove to my office and walking to my office I noticed that my new bangle was GONE!!! All panic ensues... I check my car, I check my purse and it's GONE!!! I call my SA leave her a message and drive back to Neimans like a bat out of Hell!
> 
> I get to Neimans, check the parking lot where I parked, nothing. Checked my steps back to Precious jewels and enlist the help of the SAs. We all look at the store, the parking lot--nothing. We look in my car the third time -- and we find it. The bracelet snagged on some netting that I have between the driver's seat and the front passenger seat in which I hold things like my purse. I tossed the sun reflector shields in the back seat when I got into a he car. I was searching the floor, not above. Needless to say, I was relieved. I think I took a few years off my SA's life, mine too!



OMG
This is so something I might do~thank god you found it. I was in a panic just reading this
Glad it ended well


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> here's pics of the perlee bangle. I got it to go with a bayco rose cut diamond ring.


be.still.my.heart.


----------



## CATEYES

TankerToad said:


> Or classic 20 motif in gold seen here



Hi TankerToad! I have the solid gold in 10 motif and find it goes with almost anything. I have been wanting to add another to have the option of a 20.  

The malachite is very pretty and with the matching earrings would be unique, but when the necklace is worn doubled up with the earrings, may be a bit much. 

The lariat necklace is pretty, I've looked at it many times myself in differing stones. I like tigers eye and love carnelian but personally, not paired together. I hope that helped somewhat.


----------



## TankerToad

CATEYES said:


> Hi TankerToad! I have the solid gold in 10 motif and find it goes with almost anything. I have been wanting to add another to have the option of a 20.
> 
> The malachite is very pretty and with the matching earrings would be unique, but when the necklace is worn doubled up with the earrings, may be a bit much.
> 
> The lariat necklace is pretty, I've looked at it many times myself in differing stones. I like tigers eye and love carnelian but personally, not paired together. I hope that helped somewhat.


Thank you. The gold 20 motif is the most classic and was what Grace Kelly had and yes I think would be perfect with everything. The malachite is stunning but I worry about what to match it with. Love this pendent; it has so much fire, but still hesitating.
The tigers eye and carnelian Magic necklace is very unusual but I think perhaps also hard to work into my wardrobe. 
It is a dilemma.
 The lariat is what caught my eye initially and DH loves it but not sure it is the best investment as not sure how often I could wear it.
My dear friend said she could FIND A WAY to work it into a wardrobe and perhaps so could I.....
First world problems....


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> Thank you. The gold 20 motif is the most classic and was what Grace Kelly had and yes I think would be perfect with everything. The malachite is stunning but I worry about what to match it with. Love this pendent; it has so much fire, but still hesitating.
> The tigers eye and carnelian Magic necklace is very unusual but I think perhaps also hard to work into my wardrobe.
> It is a dilemma.
> The lariat is what caught my eye initially and DH loves it but not sure it is the best investment as not sure how often I could wear it.
> My dear friend said she could FIND A WAY to work it into a wardrobe and perhaps so could I.....
> First world problems....




Love all of your choices, TT! 
I have the 10-motif carnelian, it was an obvious choice for me, I also like TE but not necessarily together with carnelian. The lariat is fun! The gold 20 is probably the most versatile choice. Do you have any other VCA?


----------



## TankerToad

BBC said:


> Love all of your choices, TT!
> I have the 10-motif carnelian, it was an obvious choice for me, I also like TE but not necessarily together with carnelian. The lariat is fun! The gold 20 is probably the most versatile choice. Do you have any other VCA?


I had a white gold MOP Alhambra that I gave to my DD
I'm going to start with one of these pieces. I love the red carnelian too and I looked at the 10 and the 20 motif, but my SA said the gold 10 or 20 would be a better starting point and I could wear with everything. I have mostly white metal in other jewelry and added a black diamond and platinum ring (non VCA) earlier this year.
But all my VCA choices are YG here now and whatever I choose I will continue forward and add to it, making this decision more important.


----------



## jssl1688

TankerToad said:


> Help
> 
> And any input would be appreciated
> 
> I've stayed away from this thread
> 
> I'm dithering between three options
> 
> Pictures to follow
> 
> A dear dear wonderful friend has been guiding me
> 
> But wondered if anyone who had any of these could chime in




I have the solid yg 10 motif, I'm also looking to add another 10 to make it a 20. I recently also tried on the magic malachite pendant and it's beautiful. I personally would go with the solid gold. Nothing beats having a beautiful solid gold necklace. I think it's so extremely elegant and classy and goes with everything, really everything!! It will last a lifetime!! Did u know the solid yg Alhambra was the first design VCA created? The stones all came after. 
Good luck deciding.


----------



## doloresmia

TankerToad said:


> Help
> 
> And any input would be appreciated
> 
> I've stayed away from this thread
> 
> I'm dithering between three options
> 
> Pictures to follow
> 
> A dear dear wonderful friend has been guiding me
> 
> But wondered if anyone who had any of these could chime in




This is the most unusual of your choices and given your presence you could pull it off - absolutely no question

For casual I see it with an all black or all white button down shirt - something where the motifs could hang down and be seen

Also good with cream or black turtleneck 

Yep, I don't think it would be hard to match

Frankly none of the choices are bad ones. 

On malachite matching - since most of my wardrobe is black, beige, taupe or navy not having any trouble matching

The Gold motif is the clear wear with everything - and easiest to build around without looking over alhambra'd in my opinion. You could add perlee signature or diamond motif bracelet, perlee earrings or the flower ones whose name I have forgotten - lots of vca extensions in addition to the Alhambra options 

So lovely to have such beautiful choices!


----------



## Hermesaholic

I love the carnelian tigers eye lariat style.  The colors are stunning aand the  style is very versatile.  I don't personally like the Long magic.  The chain is overly thin for the motif so IMO it only looks right doubled.  Plus the malachite is pretty but strong. I like the all gold or carnelian and tigers eye as the colors are so changeant and mutable.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

TankerToad said:


> Thank you. The gold 20 motif is the most classic and was what Grace Kelly had and yes I think would be perfect with everything. The malachite is stunning but I worry about what to match it with. Love this pendent; it has so much fire, but still hesitating.
> The tigers eye and carnelian Magic necklace is very unusual but I think perhaps also hard to work into my wardrobe.
> It is a dilemma.
> The lariat is what caught my eye initially and DH loves it but not sure it is the best investment as not sure how often I could wear it.
> My dear friend said she could FIND A WAY to work it into a wardrobe and perhaps so could I.....
> First world problems....



I have the gold 20 motif and it's a great classic. 
The lariat is more limiting. 
Love the malachite pendant, but prefer it worn short ( doubled). I have the malachite 20 and the earrings but have never worn them together. 
My ultimate vote is for the all yg &#128522;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

etoupebirkin said:


> I had something crazy happen to me today. I went to lunch at Neimans, did some shopping (got a gorgy Rebecca Taylor denim jacket) and visited my jewelry SA. I was wearing my new Perlee Sinature bangle. I went back to my car drove to my office and walking to my office I noticed that my new bangle was GONE!!! All panic ensues... I check my car, I check my purse and it's GONE!!! I call my SA leave her a message and drive back to Neimans like a bat out of Hell!
> 
> I get to Neimans, check the parking lot where I parked, nothing. Checked my steps back to Precious jewels and enlist the help of the SAs. We all look at the store, the parking lot--nothing. We look in my car the third time -- and we find it. The bracelet snagged on some netting that I have between the driver's seat and the front passenger seat in which I hold things like my purse. I tossed the sun reflector shields in the back seat when I got into a he car. I was searching the floor, not above. Needless to say, I was relieved. I think I took a few years off my SA's life, mine too!



So scary!! I would have been absolutely beside myself with worry. So glad that you found your bracelet!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Thanks Natalie - here's a quick pic of one of them, albeit a very
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378455
> View attachment 3378456
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poor pic. No make up today, I've been outside most of the day and it was 93 degrees today. [emoji13] There is no way I can do these beauties justice with a pic. These are taken in inside low lighting so you can't see the fire and scintillation but they sparkle like crazy IRL![emoji41][emoji41][emoji7][emoji7]
> It's hard to hold my hair back and take the pic with my iPhone but
> I tried. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji854][emoji854]



Beautiful!!!!&#128149;


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful!!!![emoji177]




Thank you![emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## valnsw

TankerToad said:


> Or classic 20 motif in gold seen here



Hi TankerToad,

Have u tried all the pieces that u are considering? I find that u would be able to know what works for u upon trying. 

Iirc your hair colouring is more to the reddish / brown side? If yes, perhaps u would like to consider the 20 motif necklace in pink gold? Hope I'm not adding to the confusion. Because yellow gold may not work for everybody. While yellow gold is a classic wearable colour, I found the yg 10 motif looks flat on me. On the other hand, the pg in sweet Alhambra 16 motif was great on me. Plus the pink gold from VCA is quite subtle that it can match yellow gold VCA items if u decide to add on to your collection. 
I tend to pair my yg frivole earrings with my pg 16 motif necklace, the difference in yg and pg is quite indiscernible.

Lastly, perhaps u can think about the occasion to be worn for your next item?
The magic carnelian / tiger eye lariat I would feel is more formal, while the magic malachite pendant is more casual. The Alhambra if u decide to get 20 motifs, u could possible get 2 x 10 motifs to have flexibility of 10 motifs (more formal) or link both up to get 20 motifs (more smart casual).

Hths! Have fun with your choice and do reveal


----------



## TankerToad

jssl1688 said:


> I have the solid yg 10 motif, I'm also looking to add another 10 to make it a 20. I recently also tried on the magic malachite pendant and it's beautiful. I personally would go with the solid gold. Nothing beats having a beautiful solid gold necklace. I think it's so extremely elegant and classy and goes with everything, really everything!! It will last a lifetime!! Did u know the solid yg Alhambra was the first design VCA created? The stones all came after.
> Good luck deciding.



Yes My SA was telling me the solid gold was the first of the VCA Alhambra and Grace Kelly had it and I've seen pictures of her wearing it. Agree solid gold is classic and a good investment but still...... I am attracted to the fun colors of the stones..



doloresmia said:


> This is the most unusual of your choices and given your presence you could pull it off - absolutely no question
> 
> For casual I see it with an all black or all white button down shirt - something where the motifs could hang down and be seen
> 
> Also good with cream or black turtleneck
> 
> Yep, I don't think it would be hard to match
> 
> Frankly none of the choices are bad ones.
> 
> On malachite matching - since most of my wardrobe is black, beige, taupe or navy not having any trouble matching
> 
> The Gold motif is the clear wear with everything - and easiest to build around without looking over alhambra'd in my opinion. You could add perlee signature or diamond motif bracelet, perlee earrings or the flower ones whose name I have forgotten - lots of vca extensions in addition to the Alhambra options
> 
> So lovely to have such beautiful choices!



You know me so well. And you know I already have "high jewelry" so may you intrinsically know I am sort of looking for something fun. 



Hermesaholic said:


> I love the carnelian tigers eye lariat style.  The colors are stunning aand the  style is very versatile.  I don't personally like the Long magic.  The chain is overly thin for the motif so IMO it only looks right doubled.  Plus the malachite is pretty but strong. I like the all gold or carnelian and tigers eye as the colors are so changeant and mutable.



Thank you and I respect your opinion as you are a VCA gal. Something about the red and brown tigers eye is SO DIFFERENT from anything I have and just plan fun. Agree not classic per say but still very VCA. It was on display when I walked in and it took my breath away. They paired it with a red carnelian magic pendant and it looked spectacular. 
Thinking very hard here.



texasgirliegirl said:


> I have the gold 20 motif and it's a great classic.
> The lariat is more limiting.
> Love the malachite pendant, but prefer it worn short ( doubled). I have the malachite 20 and the earrings but have never worn them together.
> My ultimate vote is for the all yg &#55357;&#56842;


Yes, The most wearable and classic and the most sensible. My SA is voting for this too as my first in a new collection. 
Why don't you wear your earrings and necklace in malachite together? I totally would!



valnsw said:


> Hi TankerToad,
> 
> Have u tried all the pieces that u are considering? I find that u would be able to know what works for u upon trying.
> 
> Iirc your hair colouring is more to the reddish / brown side? If yes, perhaps u would like to consider the 20 motif necklace in pink gold? Hope I'm not adding to the confusion. Because yellow gold may not work for everybody. While yellow gold is a classic wearable colour, I found the yg 10 motif looks flat on me. On the other hand, the pg in sweet Alhambra 16 motif was great on me. Plus the pink gold from VCA is quite subtle that it can match yellow gold VCA items if u decide to add on to your collection.
> I tend to pair my yg frivole earrings with my pg 16 motif necklace, the difference in yg and pg is quite indiscernible.
> 
> Lastly, perhaps u can think about the occasion to be worn for your next item?
> The magic carnelian / tiger eye lariat I would feel is more formal, while the magic malachite pendant is more casual. The Alhambra if u decide to get 20 motifs, u could possible get 2 x 10 motifs to have flexibility of 10 motifs (more formal) or link both up to get 20 motifs (more smart casual).
> 
> Hths! Have fun with your choice and do reveal



Thank you for your thoughtful answer. I have tried on most of the pieces and yes my hair is reddish. I had not considered the pink gold but perhaps I will look again. The SA said that VCA used copper to make the gold  pink and it was very pretty.
Ironically, I would wear the red and brown Lariat more casual I think, but my lifestyle is very formal. I am attracted to the unusual combo of the red and brown. So many wonderful options!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Picture this: the Tigers eye and carnelian magic lariat layered with a ten motif all gold alhambra.  I like a mixture of textures and sizes.....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

TankerToad said:


> Yes My SA was telling me the solid gold was the first of the VCA Alhambra and Grace Kelly had it and I've seen pictures of her wearing it. Agree solid gold is classic and a good investment but still...... I am attracted to the fun colors of the stones..
> 
> 
> 
> You know me so well. And you know I already have "high jewelry" so may you intrinsically know I am sort of looking for something fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and I respect your opinion as you are a VCA gal. Something about the red and brown tigers eye is SO DIFFERENT from anything I have and just plan fun. Agree not classic per say but still very VCA. It was on display when I walked in and it took my breath away. They paired it with a red carnelian magic pendant and it looked spectacular.
> Thinking very hard here.
> 
> 
> Yes, The most wearable and classic and the most sensible. My SA is voting for this too as my first in a new collection.
> Why don't you wear your earrings and necklace in malachite together? I totally would!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your thoughtful answer. I have tried on most of the pieces and yes my hair is reddish. I had not considered the pink gold but perhaps I will look again. The SA said that VCA used copper to make the gold  pink and it was very pretty.
> Ironically, I would wear the red and brown Lariat more casual I think, but my lifestyle is very formal. I am attracted to the unusual combo of the red and brown. So many wonderful options!



I agree that the carnelian + tigers eye is a striking combination. This is why I collected both as 20's &#128522;  ( actually 2tens of each).
Just a safer option as opposed to the lariat style. 
Have you seen the beautiful long magic necklace with tigers eye and carnelian? It's stunning.
As for rarely wearing my vintage malachite earrings with my 20 motif, I just prefer to mix things up a bit and tend to wear the large yg frivole earrings with the 20 or I'll wear the earrings by themselves. Since the motifs are all the same size I just feel like it's clover overload &#127808;  If I had the larger ( magic) earrings I may be more inclined...


----------



## TankerToad

Hermesaholic said:


> Picture this: the Tigers eye and carnelian magic lariat layered with a ten motif all gold alhambra.  I like a mixture of textures and sizes.....



Yes!
It's good to think forward !


----------



## TankerToad

I love the larger sized (Magic) earrings
If I did the magic pendant in malachite I would for sure order the larger matching earrings in malachite 
As such it might also be clover overload but in a such wonderful way!


----------



## TankerToad

Here is the difference in size for the earrings 
I'd be all over the larger size  in malachite !


----------



## chaneljewel

TT, I'd get the piece that "sings" to your heart...the one that you can't get off of your mind.  I think you'll wear it the most right now as it seems you've thought about it a lot.


----------



## sailorstripes

TankerToad said:


> Help
> And any input would be appreciated
> I've stayed away from this thread
> I'm dithering between three options
> Pictures to follow
> A dear dear wonderful friend has been guiding me
> But wondered if anyone who had any of these could chime in


I don't own any of the pieces you are considering but the fact that you said the carnelian/tiger's eye necklace took your breath away makes me vote for it! It's so gorgeous. Good luck with your (tough!) decision. You can't go wrong with any of the three you are thinking about.


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> have tried on most of the pieces and yes my hair is reddish. I had not considered the pink gold but perhaps I will look again. The SA said that VCA used copper to make the gold  pink and it was very pretty.
> Ironically, I would wear the red and brown Lariat more casual I think, but my lifestyle is very formal. I am attracted to the unusual combo of the red and brown. So many wonderful options!




DEFINITELY try the pink, TT....that's my next 10.... Just sayin' [emoji6]

I saw a lady at H yesterday pretty much covered in VCA....all yg mop....bracelets, earrings, etc. Gorgeous. She was wearing the lariat style necklace in mop. It's beautiful, doesn't have to be formal, as always it's how you carry it off. 

Personally I see you winding up with all of these pieces....just a matter of prioritizing. I will say that the great thing about the frivole earrings is that they go with everything and if you're not in a matchy-matchy mood, they complete the look. However, I too would totally do malachite earrings and necklace if they made two-motif earrings (I don't love the single motif earrings, they're just not me).


----------



## doloresmia

BBC said:


> DEFINITELY try the pink, TT....that's my next 10.... Just sayin' [emoji6]
> 
> I saw a lady at H yesterday pretty much covered in VCA....all yg mop....bracelets, earrings, etc. Gorgeous. She was wearing the lariat style necklace in mop. It's beautiful, doesn't have to be formal, as always it's how you carry it off.
> 
> Personally I see you winding up with all of these pieces....just a matter of prioritizing. I will say that the great thing about the frivole earrings is that they go with everything and if you're not in a matchy-matchy mood, they complete the look. However, I too would totally do malachite earrings and necklace if they made two-motif earrings (I don't love the single motif earrings, they're just not me).




Lol I agree - I see TT with all of the above and any choice is a great start [emoji56]


----------



## TankerToad

BBC said:


> DEFINITELY try the pink, TT....that's my next 10.... Just sayin' [emoji6]
> 
> I saw a lady at H yesterday pretty much covered in VCA....all yg mop....bracelets, earrings, etc. Gorgeous. She was wearing the lariat style necklace in mop. It's beautiful, doesn't have to be formal, as always it's how you carry it off.
> 
> Personally I see you winding up with all of these pieces....just a matter of prioritizing. I will say that the great thing about the frivole earrings is that they go with everything and if you're not in a matchy-matchy mood, they complete the look. However, I too would totally do malachite earrings and necklace if they made two-motif earrings (I don't love the single motif earrings, they're just not me).


Funny you posted this. I went through my clothes last night before packing for the week and the fact is the white gold with the multi stone MOP blu ch lariat goes best with all my clothes right now because I have so much blue grey and cream.
Sigh. I have a bad feeling about all this VCA. I think a new obsession may be coming on.....
Thank you for all your thoughts...so you did the pink gold first?


----------



## TankerToad

doloresmia said:


> Lol I agree - I see TT with all of the above and any choice is a great start [emoji56]



You are such an enabler. Blaming this ALL on you. 
After you told me about the VCA price reduction in the USA and shared your action shots I was pretty much doomed from that point on....


----------



## TankerToad

sailorstripes said:


> I don't own any of the pieces you are considering but the fact that you said the carnelian/tiger's eye necklace took your breath away makes me vote for it! It's so gorgeous. Good luck with your (tough!) decision. You can't go wrong with any of the three you are thinking about.


Thank you my dear...the carnelian/tiger lariat  is my favorite...never mind that it doesn't match much that I have.
I'm going in on Monday to try the lariat in the white gold and multi stone with grey MOP. I have not seen that on IRL yet and would match my clothes better...but we will see.
Than you again for your comment and enthusiasm.
This is a very dangerous thread.


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> the white gold with the multi stone MOP blu ch lariat goes best with all my clothes right now because I have so much blue grey and cream. Sigh. I have a bad feeling about all this VCA. I think a new obsession may be coming on.....Thank you for all your thoughts...so you did the pink gold first?




Actually, I got the carnelian first - and this is just another "fun" thing  for you to consider....I guess technically, clothes-wise, the carnelian goes with nothing I usually wear (not counting H)....BUT(!) it matches my hair perfectly, so therefore it goes with everything. Pink will definitely be my next, pg always looks best on me compared to yg.

Another thought - everyone looks fabulous with yg/mop - and it's a combination I adore - but the people I've seen it suit best (where it literally glows) are blonde. The carnelian/TE may not match your clothes as well, but does it match You? In my mind, I can absolutely see it on you, popping. Yes, it's more limited than an all gold. I can see the multi stone looking awesome on you too, so it's not all so pale. I was just thinking about last month I tried on the 20-motif yg/mop, which looked so awesome on the SA, and I put it on, and....it was nice. Very pretty. But not a wow. It's on my list....towards the bottom...



TankerToad said:


> You are such an enabler. Blaming this ALL on you. After you told me about the VCA price reduction in the USA and shared your action shots I was pretty much doomed from that point on....



Welcome to the doomed! [emoji38]


----------



## HADASSA

TankerToad said:


> Funny you posted this. I went through my clothes last night before packing for the week and the fact is the white gold with the multi stone MOP blu ch lariat goes best with all my clothes right now because I have so much blue grey and cream.
> Sigh. I have a bad feeling about all this VCA. I think a new obsession may be coming on.....
> Thank you for all your thoughts...so you did the pink gold first?





TankerToad said:


> Thank you my dear...the carnelian/tiger lariat  is my favorite...never mind that it doesn't match much that I have.
> I'm going in on Monday to try the lariat in the white gold and multi stone with grey MOP. I have not seen that on IRL yet and would match my clothes better...but we will see.
> Than you again for your comment and enthusiasm.
> This is a very dangerous thread.



I heard it's worst than H since it's so easily accessible 

I would go with what sings to you and not necessarily starting with the "basics" KWIM.

I don't even wear my 10-motifs MOP YG necklace, which was my first "building block" piece


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hadassa said:


> i heard it's worst than h since it's so easily accessible
> 
> I would go with what sings to you and not necessarily starting with the "basics" kwim.
> 
> I don't even wear my 10-motifs mop yg necklace, which was my first "building block" piece



&#128521;


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> &#128521;



We need to catch up


----------



## TankerToad

HADASSA said:


> I heard it's worst than H since it's so easily accessible
> 
> I would go with what sings to you and not necessarily starting with the "basics" KWIM.
> 
> I don't even wear my 10-motifs MOP YG necklace, which was my first "building block" piece


Thank you for this advice. I feel pressure to start with the basic but I do have other fine  jewelry that I wear and that is on the formal side. I feel like starting with fun when it comes to VCA.
If this obsession is worse than Hermes then I am truly doomed!


----------



## HADASSA

TankerToad said:


> Thank you for this advice. I feel pressure to start with the basic but I do have other fine  jewelry that I wear and that is on the formal side. I feel like starting with fun when it comes to VCA.
> If this obsession is worse than Hermes then I am truly doomed!



I am experiencing the slippery slope. It's a fun ride though, albeit an expensive one


----------



## TankerToad

BBC said:


> Actually, I got the carnelian first - and this is just another "fun" thing  for you to consider....I guess technically, clothes-wise, the carnelian goes with nothing I usually wear (not counting H)....BUT(!) it matches my hair perfectly, so therefore it goes with everything. Pink will definitely be my next, pg always looks best on me compared to yg.
> 
> Another thought - everyone looks fabulous with yg/mop - and it's a combination I adore - but the people I've seen it suit best (where it literally glows) are blonde. The carnelian/TE may not match your clothes as well, but does it match You? In my mind, I can absolutely see it on you, popping. Yes, it's more limited than an all gold. I can see the multi stone looking awesome on you too, so it's not all so pale. I was just thinking about last month I tried on the 20-motif yg/mop, which looked so awesome on the SA, and I put it on, and....it was nice. Very pretty. But not a wow. It's on my list....towards the bottom...
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the doomed! [emoji38]



The carnelian you have is so pretty. Agree about the white gold MOP multi lariat..it needs to not be too pale. Even thought it matches everything I own  it does not have the wow factor of the carnelian and the tigers eye. But Ill know when I try it on for sure.
Will report back. And we still need to do lunch! Will be back in NYC at the end of the month. I'll text you when it gets closer! By then I should have my new VCA and you can see it!!


----------



## TankerToad

HADASSA said:


> I am experiencing the slippery slope. It's a fun ride though, albeit an expensive one


Oh my. Not good news. I've managed to avoid this thread and for the most part this jewelry up until now. 
Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## HADASSA

TankerToad said:


> Oh my. Not good news. I've managed to avoid this thread and for the most part this jewelry up until now.
> Thank you for the kind words.



Wished I had found this thread before purchasing all those unused bags/shoes that now keep each other company in my closet.

An enabling pic just for you


----------



## TankerToad

HADASSA said:


> Wished I had found this thread before purchasing all those unused bags/shoes that now keep each other company in my closet.
> 
> An enabling pic just for you


YOU Are killing me. That is stunning. You may have pushed me over the edge. That looks sooo nice......
love how the necklace is so unusual. Looks good with grey. WOW. Who new?


----------



## HADASSA

TankerToad said:


> YOU Are killing me. That is stunning. You may have pushed me over the edge. That looks sooo nice......
> love how the necklace is so unusual. Looks good with grey. WOW. Who new?



Just enough fun yet so elegant at the same time 

Gosh!!! I must have just enabled myself


----------



## Hermesaholic

HADASSA said:


> Just enough fun yet so elegant at the same time
> 
> Gosh!!! I must have just enabled myself


I love this style of the Magic necklace.  I hardly ever see them.  It is both whimsical yet elegant all at the same time. I a,so prefer these pieces in gold.  It is a richer more timeless look.  The white gold is lovely and I am a white gold/platinum person but the white gold in many of the Alhambra pieces can look a little sterile. Just my two cents


----------



## lara0112

TankerToad said:


> Help
> And any input would be appreciated
> I've stayed away from this thread
> I'm dithering between three options
> Pictures to follow
> A dear dear wonderful friend has been guiding me
> But wondered if anyone who had any of these could chime in



the first necklace with the carnelian and the tiger eye is TDF!!!! hands down my absolute favorite of your choices 

I had a bracelet with PG only - it was too delicate for my 'rough' lifestyle, so it had to go, and I also had a ring with Tigers' eye but yellow gold does not work for me - but Tiger eye is just so amazing - for me more special than just solid gold.


----------



## JoannaEmily

Hello! I am looking for some advice on what to purchase next.... I currently own
10 motif YG MOP vintage
Turquoise Alhambra charm with YG chain
YG MOP sweet Pure earrings
20 motif WG MOP vintage
WG MOP Magic
WG MOP Vintage earrings

I really don't wear the WG anymore (but hope to in the winter). I was thinking of getting the YG onyx Magic pendant or the Lucky MOP butterfly pendant or YG onyx vintage pendant or maybe the YG onyx vintage earrings. I can only get one item. Can anyone steer me in the right direction? thanks


----------



## TankerToad

Hermesaholic said:


> I love this style of the Magic necklace.  I hardly ever see them.  It is both whimsical yet elegant all at the same time. I a,so prefer these pieces in gold.  It is a richer more timeless look.  The white gold is lovely and I am a white gold/platinum person but the white gold in many of the Alhambra pieces can look a little sterile. Just my two cents



Interesting comment. I am a white gold platinum person as well. I only have one set in gold in other jewelry with multicolored sapphires. Everything else is white metal, so I feel like I SHOULD stick to white metal and do the lariat in white gold, but my heart loves the yellow gold in these pieces. Going to try on the white gold and the YG carnelian and tigers eye~~but seriously leaning towards the carnelian and tigers eye.
This discussion has been so helpful. Seriously it has. 



lara0112 said:


> the first necklace with the carnelian and the tiger eye is TDF!!!! hands down my absolute favorite of your choices
> 
> I had a bracelet with PG only - it was too delicate for my 'rough' lifestyle, so it had to go, and I also had a ring with Tigers' eye but yellow gold does not work for me - but Tiger eye is just so amazing - for me more special than just solid gold.



Yes totally agree. It seems remarkable and special. Thank you for your support!


----------



## doloresmia

TankerToad said:


> You are such an enabler. Blaming this ALL on you.
> 
> After you told me about the VCA price reduction in the USA and shared your action shots I was pretty much doomed from that point on....




Yes doomed.....[emoji9]




From un exercise de style 

Hand setting the Alhambra motif. 

Born in 1968, the Alhambra collection consists of a four-leafed motif and lucky symbol, presented in a variety of colors and materials. A timeless design, it is among the Maison's best-known jewels.


----------



## doloresmia

From same book...




And detail of the pink gold.... So pretty


----------



## HADASSA

Hermesaholic said:


> I love this style of the Magic necklace.  I hardly ever see them.  It is both *whimsical* yet elegant all at the same time. I a,so prefer these pieces in gold.  It is a richer more timeless look.  The white gold is lovely and I am a white gold/platinum person but the white gold in many of the Alhambra pieces can look a little sterile. Just my two cents



I love this word - life is too serious to have to be practical all the time.

Even though I love to see the MOP set in WG, I agree about about the Alhambra Design looking more perfectly set in YG.


----------



## Comfortably Numb

My vote is for the lariat.  I think the carnelian and tiger eye combo is stunning.

I just tried on the WG Magic and loved it, but wish it had a longer drop.  Am considering adding an additional 2 inches when I eventually decide to purchase.  Some other items are higher on the list and just had 2 relatively large purchases


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Newly opened Ginza store with an exclusive charm watch and flowerlace necklace.

edit:  hmm... not sure why the second image isn't posting.  will keep trying


----------



## texasgirliegirl

TankerToad said:


> Interesting comment. I am a white gold platinum person as well. I only have one set in gold in other jewelry with multicolored sapphires. Everything else is white metal, so I feel like I SHOULD stick to white metal and do the lariat in white gold, but my heart loves the yellow gold in these pieces. Going to try on the white gold and the YG carnelian and tigers eye~~but seriously leaning towards the carnelian and tigers eye.
> This discussion has been so helpful. Seriously it has.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes totally agree. It seems remarkable and special. Thank you for your support!



I only wore wg and platinum until VCA entered my life. Now, most of my VCA collection is yg or pg with the exception of a few diamond pieces. 
You are going to have so much fun &#128521;&#128536;


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> The carnelian you have is so pretty. Agree about the white gold MOP multi lariat..it needs to not be too pale. Even thought it matches everything I own  it does not have the wow factor of the carnelian and the tigers eye. But Ill know when I try it on for sure.
> 
> Will report back. And we still need to do lunch! Will be back in NYC at the end of the month. I'll text you when it gets closer! By then I should have my new VCA and you can see it!!




Wonderful!! I cannot wait, it will be fabulous to see you! [emoji254]



HADASSA said:


> Wished I had found this thread before purchasing all those unused bags/shoes that now keep each other company in my closet.
> 
> An enabling pic just for you




I think this is an enabling pic for many of us!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> I only wore wg and platinum until VCA entered my life. Now, most of my VCA collection is yg or pg with the exception of a few diamond pieces.
> 
> You are going to have so much fun [emoji6][emoji8]




The same way with me. [emoji4]


----------



## Junkenpo

Oh gosh,  I just got a pair of earrings that I thought had put away my desire for the onyx earclips, but I guess that's for only as a long as I stay away from these threads!  Love the chalcedony, especially... blue lace agate is sooo pretty.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ComfortablyNumb said:


> Newly opened Ginza store with an exclusive charm watch and flowerlace necklace.
> 
> edit:  hmm... not sure why the second image isn't posting.  will keep trying



This is so pretty. If you look closely at the disk you can see rose de Noel flowers and a fairy &#128522;


----------



## chaneljewel

ComfortablyNumb said:


> Newly opened Ginza store with an exclusive charm watch and flowerlace necklace.
> 
> edit:  hmm... not sure why the second image isn't posting.  will keep trying



Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## OKComputer

Natalie j said:


> I would start with the Perlee signature. I wear mine a lot and 3 years later it still looks like new.
> 
> I think I've worn the magic bracelet 8-10 times since I bought it a month ago. I believe Jewelry are meant to be worn so I don't really keep anything just for special occasion. Here's an enabling pic for you, I posted this in the action thread. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374557



Natalie, thanks so very much for sharing this pic! I absolutely adore your arm candy. And love your Kelly wallet too!

I wholeheartedly agree with your philosophy about wearing jewelry (handbags, scarves etc etc). Life is far too short and meant to be enjoyed. I tend to sell any jewelry that doesn't get worn, hate to see things just sitting in my safe. 

I can't stop thinking of the magic bracelet, so I think that needs to be my next purchase. Saving the actual buy for a rainy day when I am in a desperate need for a pick-me-up (likely next week when I get my period and yet another BFN).


----------



## Sparkledolll

OKComputer said:


> Natalie, thanks so very much for sharing this pic! I absolutely adore your arm candy. And love your Kelly wallet too!
> 
> 
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree with your philosophy about wearing jewelry (handbags, scarves etc etc). Life is far too short and meant to be enjoyed. I tend to sell any jewelry that doesn't get worn, hate to see things just sitting in my safe.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stop thinking of the magic bracelet, so I think that needs to be my next purchase. Saving the actual buy for a rainy day when I am in a desperate need for a pick-me-up (likely next week when I get my period and yet another BFN).




Thanks! Of course you have to go for what you love. I tried on all the different stone combination even though I was pretty sure I would get the WG MOP/Onyx/Gray MOP. You never know what you're going to fall in love with at VCA [emoji1]


----------



## HeidiDavis

OKComputer said:


> Natalie, thanks so very much for sharing this pic! I absolutely adore your arm candy. And love your Kelly wallet too!
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree with your philosophy about wearing jewelry (handbags, scarves etc etc). Life is far too short and meant to be enjoyed. I tend to sell any jewelry that doesn't get worn, hate to see things just sitting in my safe.
> 
> *I can't stop thinking of the magic bracelet, so I think that needs to be my next purchase. Saving the actual buy for a rainy day when I am in a desperate need for a pick-me-up (likely next week when I get my period and yet another BFN).*


*
*
Hugs, my dear!  I hope that you get to buy the Magic bracelet next week to celebrate something _positive_! XO


----------



## HADASSA

OKComputer said:


> Natalie, thanks so very much for sharing this pic! I absolutely adore your arm candy. And love your Kelly wallet too!
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree with your philosophy about wearing jewelry (handbags, scarves etc etc). Life is far too short and meant to be enjoyed. I tend to sell any jewelry that doesn't get worn, hate to see things just sitting in my safe.
> 
> I can't stop thinking of the magic bracelet, so I think that needs to be my next purchase. Saving the actual buy for a rainy day when I am in a desperate need for a pick-me-up (likely next week when I get my period and yet another BFN).



*OKComputer,* how about just BELIEVING for a BFP instead. I didn't know what BFN meant so I had to google it 

Then instead of buying the Magic bracelet as a pick-me-up, it will be a CELEBRATORY GIFT 

Didn't read *HeidiDavis*' post just before mine, but we are both sending positive thoughts your way


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> Thanks! Of course you have to go for what you love. I tried on all the different stone combination even though I was pretty sure I would get the WG MOP/Onyx/Gray MOP. You never know what you're going to fall in love with at VCA [emoji1]



Natalie, are you still dreaming of the Magic Malachite bracelet? Did HK have the Magic Malachite necklace as well? The bracelet you tried on is not even on the website.

BTW - I have been following the Chanel Jacket Thread and you have chosen some lovely jackets


----------



## texasgirliegirl

OKComputer said:


> Natalie, thanks so very much for sharing this pic! I absolutely adore your arm candy. And love your Kelly wallet too!
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree with your philosophy about wearing jewelry (handbags, scarves etc etc). Life is far too short and meant to be enjoyed. I tend to sell any jewelry that doesn't get worn, hate to see things just sitting in my safe.
> 
> I can't stop thinking of the magic bracelet, so I think that needs to be my next purchase. Saving the actual buy for a rainy day when I am in a desperate need for a pick-me-up (likely next week when I get my period and yet another BFN).



Sending positive thoughts and hugs


----------



## Sparkledolll

Thanks Hadassa! I am very new to the Chanel jacket thread, another addiction ha ha.... Sorry I haven't figured out how to quote yet on the new site.

I didn't see the shorter version magic necklace in malachite but I didn't ask so it may very well exist. I am currently on ban island after the summer spending so I'm trying not to think of buying anything. Just going to look and admire everyone's goodies.


----------



## JulesB68

@OKComputer, I too like @HADASSA, had to google BFN and agree with others wishing for a BFP for you (and a celebratory 'magic' purchase!)


----------



## sbelle

Did everyone survive two days without reading VCA posts?

I sure hope I'll be able to figure all this new stuff out.   Now I have to learn how to post pictures again!  Noooooooooo


----------



## Sparkledolll

@sbelle Lol... I experienced serious withdrawal! I don't even know how to quote someone anymore


----------



## sbelle

Natalie j said:


> @sbelle Lol... I experienced serious withdrawal! I don't even know how to quote someone anymore



lol -- me too.  Because I knew it was down, I kept checking.  Way more than I would on a normal day.

I feel like I don't know how to do anything and it is exhausting.

I am going to try and post a picture the way I used to -- let's see if this works.   These are the flowerlace earclips (large size) that TGG and I were obsessed with a few years ago.  I had almost talked myself into believing that the smalls could be worn as an everyday earring.   
When you go into a VCA boutique and all the SA's are wearing these large fabulous earrings it is easy to start to think you could wear them to the grocery store.














Yay!  I know know how to quote and post a picture!



There is so much more to learn


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Major withdrawl!!
Missed everybody
Can't figure out how to multi-quote yet....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> lol -- me too.  Because I knew it was down, I kept checking.  Way more than I would on a normal day.
> 
> I feel like I don't know how to do anything and it is exhausting.
> 
> I am going to try and post a picture the way I used to -- let's see if this works.   These are the flowerlace earclips (large size) that TGG and I were obsessed with a few years ago.  I had almost talked myself into believing that the smalls could be worn as an everyday earring.
> When you go into a VCA boutique and all the SA's are wearing these large fabulous earrings it is easy to start to think you could wear them to the grocery store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!  I know know how to quote and post a picture!
> 
> 
> 
> There is so much more to learn


Sbelle, I remember this time!! You are so right about feeling convinced that certain earrings can be "every day" earrings. The FL earrings are pretty but I still thank goodness that I purchased the pave frivole earrings instead (thank you hermesaholic for your great advice!) and seeing them on KK sealed it for me.


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> seeing them on KK sealed it for me.



Whenever I see that picture of her in the flowerlace earrings, it is impossible to look a the earrings because your eyes are drawn down to her cleavage .   I cropped the cleavage out of that picture.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> Whenever I see that picture of her in the flowerlace earrings, it is impossible to look a the earrings because your eyes are drawn down to her cleavage .   I cropped the cleavage out of that picture.


I will never understand why this person is so popular. Never. I really don't feel that VCA (or Hermes) fit her aesthetic (thank goodness).


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> I will never understand why this person is so popular. Never. I really don't feel that VCA (or Hermes) fit her aesthetic (thank goodness).





It will be interesting to see what your daughter thinks when she is older.  Hopefully she'll never be drawn to that family, but my daughters turn the show on if they have nothing else to do.  lol - but not when I am home.  The sounds of those voices are like fingernails on a blackboard to me and I won't stand for it!

I am sure VCA is not cool enough for Kayne so no doubt Kim has moved on.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Major withdrawl!!
> Missed everybody
> Can't figure out how to multi-quote yet....



So far I have not been able to download the iPad/iPhone app so I'm going through the full version on my iPad. 
To quote you just tap quote on the person's post you want to quote, then tap reply and there are prompts to complete the process. It's easy. To multi-quote you just tap each post you want to quote and the tap reply and follow the prompts. 
I was playing with the new update this morning at 4AM when I was trying to sleep .


----------



## sbelle

PennyD2911 said:


> I was playing with the new update this morning at 4AM when I was trying to sleep .





Have you (or anyone) figured out how to preview a post before you post it?  There used to be two buttons -- one to preview before you post, and one to post.  Previewing always helped me catch typos and see whether pictures were there before I hit the post button


----------



## PennyD2911

sbelle said:


> Have you (or anyone) figured out how to preview a post before you post it?  There used to be two buttons -- one to preview before you post, and one to post.  Previewing always helped me catch typos and see whether pictures were there before I hit the post button



From what I've found you use the button to the right of the Upload a File button.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> So far I have not been able to download the iPad/iPhone app so I'm going through the full version on my iPad.
> To quote you just tap quote on the person's post you want to quote, then tap reply and there are prompts to complete the process. It's easy. To multi-quote you just tap each post you want to quote and the tap reply and follow the prompts.
> I was playing with the new update this morning at 4AM when I was trying to sleep .



Thank you so much!


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi hi ladies!    My former avatar looked so weird after the update that I had to switch it out.  New avatar is an indigenous Hawaiian bird called the _apapane._

I know I struggled with each and then got used to/loved each incarnation of this site, but this is the busiest version yet.  I feel like I need a cheat sheet of navigate. So many functions I have no idea how to use and so many functions I miss that I don't know how to find!

Here's a pic to share: the _kukui_ (candlenut) flowers with jade bangle & vintage onyx bracelet.


----------



## sbelle

PennyD2911 said:


> From what I've found you use the button to the right of the Upload a File button.



Can't wait to try that! 

I am learning little by little and feeling better tonight than I did this morning!  It hit me this morning that I felt much like I felt when I got my first IPhone -- everyone said how easy and intuitive the IPhone was, but I was confused and discombobulated (I love that word).   But after time it became easy .  This will be the same way -- we'll get through it and in awhile we'll wonder what all the fuss was about!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Junkenpo said:


> Hi hi ladies!    My former avatar looked so weird after the update that I had to switch it out.  New avatar is an indigenous Hawaiian bird called the _apapane._
> 
> I know I struggled with each and then got used to/loved each incarnation of this site, but this is the busiest version yet.  I feel like I need a cheat sheet of navigate. So many functions I have no idea how to use and so many functions I miss that I don't know how to find!
> 
> Here's a pic to share: the _kukui_ (candlenut) flowers with jade bangle & vintage onyx bracelet.


Love this!!
You are making me really miss Maui, too!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Junkenpo said:


> Hi hi ladies!    My former avatar looked so weird after the update that I had to switch it out.  New avatar is an indigenous Hawaiian bird called the _apapane._
> 
> I know I struggled with each and then got used to/loved each incarnation of this site, but this is the busiest version yet.  I feel like I need a cheat sheet of navigate. So many functions I have no idea how to use and so many functions I miss that I don't know how to find!
> 
> Here's a pic to share: the _kukui_ (candlenut) flowers with jade bangle & vintage onyx bracelet.



Love these bracelets on you. [emoji41]


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you so much!


 I will be glad when all the emojis are added and the mobile app is running. I think this new version will be a good thing.
I really love that we now have a like button. There have been times in the past when I liked what a post said but didn't have anything to add to it by quoting and replying, now I can use the like button.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Heh heh heh.... [emoji651]️[emoji651]️[emoji651]️


----------



## kimber418

I totally agree with you sbelle about KK.  I hate that she is wearing the Flower Lace earrings.   
As to the new site..... I have no idea what I am doing.  Just got back from being out of town for a week and everything changed!
I have so many questions!


----------



## chaneljewel

I agree that I have NO idea what I'm doing with the new site.  It's SO different.  I guess I'll have to play with it to get use to it.


----------



## Comfortably Numb

ComfortablyNumb said:


> Newly opened Ginza store with an exclusive charm watch and flowerlace necklace.


Edit: Finally able to upload the first pic.


----------



## sailorstripes

Amazing pictures. Thank you for sharing them. I hope I am doing this right. It will take awhile for me to get the hang of the new look/features...


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I love the double YG Frivole ring, but am a bit worried it's too young for me.  I have pretty much all the Alhambra pieces I want, and don't have occasion to wear the more formal diamond jewelry.  Given that I'll be 67 next month, is it too girlie?

I recently bought the David Webb nail earrings as rebellion against my advancing age, though  I'm afraid the ring will just look like I'm trying too hard.


----------



## sbelle

Cavalier Girl said:


> I love the double YG Frivole ring, but am a bit worried it's too young for me.



I feel like almost all jewelry can be worn by all ages.  

I don't see the frivole ring as a young woman's ring at all, and I bet you would rock it.   I don't think I've ever looked at a mature woman and thought "that jewelry piece is too young for her".  Clothing however is a different story.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> I love the double YG Frivole ring, but am a bit worried it's too young for me.  I have pretty much all the Alhambra pieces I want, and don't have occasion to wear the more formal diamond jewelry.  Given that I'll be 67 next month, is it too girlie?
> 
> I recently bought the David Webb nail earrings as rebellion against my advancing age, though  I'm afraid the ring will just look like I'm trying too hard.


It's a really pretty ring and if you love it , I'm sure that you can pull it off. The ring will definitely bring attention to your hands.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Sbelle, now that I think about it, it's not something I've ever thought when looking at someone either.  I'm probably just over thinking it.

TTG, that's what I'm worried about most, I think.  At my age, no one has pretty hands, as shown below.


----------



## Notorious Pink

sbelle said:


> I feel like almost all jewelry can be worn by all ages.
> 
> I don't see the frivole ring as a young woman's ring at all, and I bet you would rock it.   I don't think I've ever looked at a mature woman and thought "that jewelry piece is too young for her".  Clothing however is a different story.



I agree. And although I am younger than you, Cavalier Girl, I never had pretty hands!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> Sbelle, now that I think about it, it's not something I've ever thought when looking at someone either.  I'm probably just over thinking it.
> 
> TTG, that's what I'm worried about most, I think.  At my age, no one has pretty hands, as shown below.
> 
> View attachment 3387854


Your hands are beautiful. 
As I age I feel that I need more embellishment to distract....HA.  Justification for more VCA....
My hands are always a mess because I like to garden....short nails, etc.  Not glamorous.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I garden, too, TGG.  The last few years, I've made myself wear gloves, though I hate them.  Little feels better to me than mucking about in the yard.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> I garden, too, TGG.  The last few years, I've made myself wear gloves, though I hate them.  Little feels better to me than mucking about in the yard.


I don't like to wear gloves either but lately have been making myself wear them. 
Are you going to buy this ring?? I'm stuck right now in VCA limbo myself


----------



## Cavalier Girl

texasgirliegirl said:


> I don't like to wear gloves either but lately have been making myself wear them.
> Are you going to buy this ring?? I'm stuck right now in VCA limbo myself



I think I talked myself out of it, TGG.  I've already done two rings so far this year, and I can't see myself wearing the gold Frivole all that often.  I have a few NM gift cards I'd like to use, and even though I love the Frivole, it would probably be wasted on me.  If I can fine a matching Malachite bracelet for my 20, I may do that instead.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> I think I talked myself out of it, TGG.  I've already done two rings so far this year, and I can't see myself wearing the gold Frivole all that often.  I have a few NM gift cards I'd like to use, and even though I love the Frivole, it would probably be wasted on me.  If I can fine a matching Malachite bracelet for my 20, I may do that instead.


I absolutely love malachite. What character does yours have?? I've got several pieces: 20 motif, LE ten, and earrings. Hadassa has the most gorgeous bracelet I've ever seen. I wish that my 20 motif had the same striations. Mine is very vibrant green with dark striations and some white. I would have preferred more white. 
I don't collect VCA rings but if I did the Socrate would be on my wish list.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> I absolutely love malachite. What character does yours have?? I've got several pieces: 20 motif, LE ten, and earrings. Hadassa has the most gorgeous bracelet I've ever seen. I wish that my 20 motif had the same striations. Mine is very vibrant green with dark striations and some white. I would have preferred more white.
> I don't collect VCA rings but if I did the Socrate would be on my wish list.



Thank you for choosing so well my dearest 



Cavalier Girl said:


> I think I talked myself out of it, TGG.  I've already done two rings so far this year, and I can't see myself wearing the gold Frivole all that often.  I have a few NM gift cards I'd like to use, and even though I love the Frivole, it would probably be wasted on me.  If I can fine a matching Malachite bracelet for my 20, I may do that instead.



Here is an enabling pic for you Cavalier Girl


----------



## Pourquoipas

Cavalier Girl said:


> Sbelle, now that I think about it, it's not something I've ever thought when looking at someone either.  I'm probably just over thinking it.
> 
> TTG, that's what I'm worried about most, I think.  At my age, no one has pretty hands, as shown below.
> 
> View attachment 3387854



Hi I completely understand your considerations as I don't like either what the years do with my hands and I'm 'only' 50 but I love to see statement rings on ladies above 60, I really catch myself staring at big diamond rings or beautiful things like the frivole if I see them. I think you have earned to wear bigger jewelry with pride and discrete rings are a bit lost on most hands. Most people won't look at details but the whole picture anyway!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Thank you for choosing so well my dearest
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an enabling pic for you Cavalier Girl
> 
> View attachment 3388328


❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## sbelle

Pourquoipas said:


> Hi I completely understand your considerations as I don't like either what the years do with my hands and I'm 'only' 50* but I love to see statement rings on ladies above 60, I really catch myself staring at big diamond rings or beautiful things like the frivole if I see them*. I think you have earned to wear bigger jewelry with pride and discrete rings are a bit lost on most hands. Most people won't look at details but the whole picture anyway!



I was thinking the same thing after I posted yesterday.  Thinking about growing up and how my great-aunt and her friends used to have these lovely big rings -- I was always fascinated and in awe of what they wore..   And my attention was always focused on the rings themselves.


----------



## etoupebirkin

HADASSA said:


> Thank you for choosing so well my dearest
> 
> Here is an enabling pic for you Cavalier Girl
> 
> View attachment 3388328



I love Malachite, but the piece I am lusting after is the expensive magic one. Oh. And I'm lusting over a croc Kelly or a birkin. My money tree needs some miracle grow.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

texasgirliegirl said:


> I absolutely love malachite. What character does yours have?? I've got several pieces: 20 motif, LE ten, and earrings. Hadassa has the most gorgeous bracelet I've ever seen. I wish that my 20 motif had the same striations. Mine is very vibrant green with dark striations and some white. I would have preferred more white.
> I don't collect VCA rings but if I did the Socrate would be on my wish list.



My love for malachite was totally unexpected.  I hadn't planned on buying it.  On impulse, I had my SA send me the 20, and it was love at first sight.  I also have the Magic long pendant, and I wear them together.  The 20 is a deeper green without very pronounced striations, while the pendant is slightly lighter with fairly strong black striations.  I don't think I've ever seen any with white.  It sounds beautiful, TGG!

Love, love, love the Socrate ring!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Hadassa, your malachite is gorgeous!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> My love for malachite was totally unexpected.  I hadn't planned on buying it.  On impulse, I had my SA send me the 20, and it was love at first sight.  I also have the Magic long pendant, and I wear them together.  The 20 is a deeper green without very pronounced striations, while the pendant is slightly lighter with fairly strong black striations.  I don't think I've ever seen any with white.  It sounds beautiful, TGG!
> 
> Love, love, love the Socrate ring!


Not really bands of white but rather light green...just look at Hadassa's bracelet and you will see what I covet...


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Here's my malachite....not nearly as pretty as Hadass's.  But, I still love it.


----------



## HADASSA

Cavalier Girl said:


> Hadassa, your malachite is gorgeous!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Not really bands of white but rather light green...just look at Hadassa's bracelet and you will see what I covet...


Thank you so much CG - I had a choice of 3 pieces and TGG and my SA picked this strand. It is so gorgeous


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cavalier Girl said:


> Here's my malachite....not nearly as pretty as Hadass's.  But, I still love it.
> 
> View attachment 3389297



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> Here's my malachite....not nearly as pretty as Hadass's.  But, I still love it.
> 
> View attachment 3389297


Your malachite is lovely!!My SA tells me that some people really covet the more subtle character.  It is nice to have choices and the variation is what makes malachite so much fun.


----------



## elizabethtwrs

Cavalier Girl said:


> I think I talked myself out of it, TGG.  I've already done two rings so far this year, and I can't see myself wearing the gold Frivole all that often.  I have a few NM gift cards I'd like to use, and even though I love the Frivole, it would probably be wasted on me.  If I can fine a matching Malachite bracelet for my 20, I may do that instead.



Get the Frivole ring! I'm totally enabling and biased because I've currently got it on hold for myself [emoji16] I think you deserve a piece of "fun" jewelry. I can see it looking totally classy and yet fun at the same time for a woman like you!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> Here's my malachite....not nearly as pretty as Hadass's.  But, I still love it.
> 
> View attachment 3389297


Here is mine!  The lighting was not great in this photo so the striations don't show up very well.
The color IRL is a very bright green and matches my LE malachite 10 motif perfectly.
I am wearing the earrings as well...clover over load...


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3390401
> 
> Here is mine!  The lighting was not great in this photo so the striations don't show up very well.
> The color IRL is a very bright green and matches my LE malachite 10 motif perfectly.
> I am wearing the earrings as well...clover over load...


Beautiful!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Didn't this thread used to be with the stickies? Confused. Again!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

BBC said:


> Didn't this thread used to be with the stickies? Confused. Again!



Yes!  Stickies have disappeared on the Hermes forum, too.  Don't like it one bit!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

TGG, your malachite is gorgeous!  Mine is prettier than the picture shows.  The lighting was awful.  It looks more like yours in real life, but still not as intense.  Yours is just stunning!


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3390401
> 
> Here is mine!  The lighting was not great in this photo so the striations don't show up very well.
> The color IRL is a very bright green and matches my LE malachite 10 motif perfectly.
> I am wearing the earrings as well...clover over load...



I like the gold clovers interspersed within the Malachite  Really breaks up the "all green" look nicely


----------



## dialv

Cavalier Girl said:


> Here's my malachite....not nearly as pretty as Hadass's.  But, I still love it.
> 
> View attachment 3389297



Gorgeous[emoji172]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thank you all for your kind words


----------



## MyDogTink

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3390401
> 
> Here is mine!  The lighting was not great in this photo so the striations don't show up very well.
> The color IRL is a very bright green and matches my LE malachite 10 motif perfectly.
> I am wearing the earrings as well...clover over load...



The green looks spectacular against black. You always have good suggestions...TE and malachite. Clover overload is a good thing!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MyDogTink said:


> The green looks spectacular against black. You always have good suggestions...TE and malachite. Clover overload is a good thing!!


----------



## dialv

texasgirliegirl said:


> Your hands are beautiful.
> As I age I feel that I need more embellishment to distract....HA.  Justification for more VCA....
> My hands are always a mess because I like to garden....short nails, etc.  Not glamorous.



Love this!  Embellish sounds like a perfect disguise.


----------



## diamondholic

if a jeweler changes a diamond to a lesser stone who do you report that to


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad

So after all the stressing and with a grateful heart for all the kind and helpful comments this is the VCA I decided on
It was the best with my clothing and other existing jewelry 
I'm excited to pick it up tomorrow


----------



## etoupebirkin

TankerToad said:


> So after all the stressing and with a grateful heart for all the kind and helpful comments this is the VCA I decided on
> It was the best with my clothing and other existing jewelry
> I'm excited to pick it up tomorrow


Congratulations! It's beautiful. I can definitely see you rocking this.


----------



## TankerToad

Thank you my dear friend 
How are you ?
Still need to do lunch and catch up
I just haven't been in DC
Maybe will bein mid July for a CoC
Hugs!!


----------



## HADASSA

TankerToad said:


> So after all the stressing and with a grateful heart for all the kind and helpful comments this is the VCA I decided on
> It was the best with my clothing and other existing jewelry
> I'm excited to pick it up tomorrow


LVE  IT !!!! Even though I was secretly rooting for the TE/Carnelian


----------



## TankerToad

I know
That was so beautiful 
But I spent an hour staring at my closet and what piece would go with my clothes and hands down that was the one -
My VCA boutique didn't have it so I thought oh well.. Then a week later they called that they got one in their delivery
With my schedule I have t been able to pick it up until now-- I have up admit I'm exited to get it!


----------



## HADASSA

TankerToad said:


> I know
> That was so beautiful
> But I spent an hour staring at my closet and what piece would go with my clothes and hands down that was the one -
> My VCA boutique didn't have it so I thought oh well.. Then a week later they called that they got one in their delivery
> With my schedule I have t been able to pick it up until now-- I have up admit I'm exited to get it!


So happy you found your fun piece that goes beautifully with the rest of your jewellery   Looking forward to your mod shots.


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> So after all the stressing and with a grateful heart for all the kind and helpful comments this is the VCA I decided on
> It was the best with my clothing and other existing jewelry
> I'm excited to pick it up tomorrow



TT, it's beautiful. I love this piece! I hope you enjoy it in the best of Heath and happiness. [emoji254] and post some modeling shots!!! [emoji7]


----------



## TankerToad

HADASSA said:


> So happy you found your fun piece that goes beautifully with the rest of your jewellery   Looking forward to your mod shots.



Thank you 
You really were so helpful 
And yes 
Pictures when I have that treasure in hand !


----------



## TankerToad

BBC said:


> TT, it's beautiful. I love this piece! I hope you enjoy it in the best of Heath and happiness. [emoji254] and post some modeling shots!!! [emoji7]



Thank you 
Hopefully this summer I can show you in person !
I'm excited


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> Congratulations! It's beautiful. I can definitely see you rocking this.



Just getting used to the new way to quote 
Thank you SO much !
We will catch up soon[emoji133]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

TankerToad said:


> So after all the stressing and with a grateful heart for all the kind and helpful comments this is the VCA I decided on
> It was the best with my clothing and other existing jewelry
> I'm excited to pick it up tomorrow


The piece that you selected has such beautiful coloration.
Welcome to the (highly addictive) VCA club.


----------



## chaneljewel

Beautiful necklace TT!  Can't wait to see a modeling picture!


----------



## birkin10600

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3397531


Nice choice TT! Congratulations!


----------



## HADASSA

TankerToad said:


> Thank you
> You really were so helpful
> And yes
> Pictures when I have that treasure in hand !


You're most welcome  Just my way of giving back after having myself received a wealth of knowledge and advice on this forum.


----------



## kimber418

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3397531


Your new piece is beautiful.  Congratulations!


----------



## sailorstripes

TankerToad said:


> So after all the stressing and with a grateful heart for all the kind and helpful comments this is the VCA I decided on
> It was the best with my clothing and other existing jewelry
> I'm excited to pick it up tomorrow



So excited for you. You selected such a gorgeous necklace. Wow! Absolutely love it. Congratulations!


----------



## Khatta Mitha Mirch

I am not sure if I am posting it in right place, but on the side note in regard to VCA pieces, I just noticed tones of items on ebay, from different sellers that have just signed up (zero feedback), from all over the US (all states basically), and auctions are very similar, ending all today or early tomorrow, with the same description as well- "content to send (box, COA, no receipt), pay within 2 days, plz ask questions". I'm not an expert but its all look very fishy, and I suspect float of super fakes on the market


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Khatta Mitha Mirch said:


> I am not sure if I am posting it in right place, but on the side note in regard to VCA pieces, I just noticed tones of items on ebay, from different sellers that have just signed up (zero feedback), from all over the US (all states basically), and auctions are very similar, ending all today or early tomorrow, with the same description as well- "content to send (box, COA, no receipt), pay within 2 days, plz ask questions". I'm not an expert but its all look very fishy, and I suspect float of super fakes on the market


You are correct. They are FAKES and they are shipping from straight from China. It's a huge problem and I worry about all the unsuspecting individuals who purchased these counterfeits only to believe that they got a great deal. Even the packaging is fake. So sad.
Buyers beware. Especially with the "turquoise" pieces.


----------



## Phoenix123

Hello ladies,

I'm not a frequent poster on tPF but am a frequent poster on another one.

I've enjoyed very much reading and drooling over everyone's VCA pieces.  I just wanted to share my Perlee clover bracelet in RG which I acquired recently (pic attached) and my Lotus BTF ring (which I will post pics of later, once I've done the reveal on the other forum).  I LOVE VCA and can't believe I didn't buy from them before, having been a jewellery addict for many years, lol.


----------



## kat99

Phoenix123 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I'm not a frequent poster on tPF but am a frequent poster on another one.
> 
> I've enjoyed very much reading and drooling over everyone's VCA pieces.  I just wanted to share my Perlee clover bracelet in RG which I acquired recently (pic attached) and my Lotus BTF ring (which I will post pics of later, once I've done the reveal on the other forum).  I LOVE VCA and can't believe I didn't buy from them before, having been a jewellery addict for many years, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398568



Beautiful bracelet but I am blinded by the stunning ring!!


----------



## JulesB68

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3397531



Fabulous choice TT! This is going to look stunning on you!


----------



## dialv

Phoenix123 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I'm not a frequent poster on tPF but am a frequent poster on another one.
> 
> I've enjoyed very much reading and drooling over everyone's VCA pieces.  I just wanted to share my Perlee clover bracelet in RG which I acquired recently (pic attached) and my Lotus BTF ring (which I will post pics of later, once I've done the reveal on the other forum).  I LOVE VCA and can't believe I didn't buy from them before, having been a jewellery addict for many years, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398568



Loving everything here[emoji173]️


----------



## dialv

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3397531



Wow, this is so pretty[emoji7]


----------



## TankerToad

[emoji3][emoji92]


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> [emoji3][emoji92]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399842
> View attachment 3399845
> View attachment 3399847



Aaah! Gorgeous, TT! [emoji7]


----------



## Cavalier Girl

TT, it's beautiful!  Can't wait for a modeling shot!


----------



## birkin10600

TankerToad said:


> [emoji3][emoji92]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399842
> View attachment 3399845
> View attachment 3399847


Very Pretty! Congrats!


----------



## chaneljewel

Oh my TT!  It's beautiful!


----------



## sailorstripes

Stunning! All those different colors in one necklace... So happy for you. Congratulations!


----------



## dialv

TankerToad said:


> [emoji3][emoji92]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399842
> View attachment 3399845
> View attachment 3399847



So so beautiful[emoji177]


----------



## HADASSA

TankerToad said:


> [emoji3][emoji92]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399842
> View attachment 3399845
> View attachment 3399847


TT, your Constance wears this so well 

I just love the periwinkle shade of the Chalcedony


----------



## MyDogTink

TankerToad said:


> [emoji3][emoji92]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399842
> View attachment 3399845
> View attachment 3399847



Huge congratulations. I have a twin now!! I love the compilation of gray mop, blue chalcedony (reminds me of blue lace agate) and white mop. Can't wait to see how you style it.


----------



## monella

I am wondering if anyone has any inside knowledge of if/when the turquoise pendant will come back? I desperately want another vintage pendant in white gold, but don't want to settle for another mother of pearl, which I own in yellow gold. I would love to have it in turquoise... Should I continue waiting or does anyone know if it will not come back? Thanks in advance


----------



## texasgirliegirl

monella said:


> I am wondering if anyone has any inside knowledge of if/when the turquoise pendant will come back? I desperately want another vintage pendant in white gold, but don't want to settle for another mother of pearl, which I own in yellow gold. I would love to have it in turquoise... Should I continue waiting or does anyone know if it will not come back? Thanks in advance


Patience
So difficult, I know. VCA needs to find a reliable source that meets their high standards. I do believe that turquoise will get released again someday. Same for lapis although we will need to see an end to the war in Afghanistan first. 
Keep checking with reliable resellers. That's your best change to find one in the near future.


----------



## etoupebirkin

TankerToad said:


> [emoji3][emoji92]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399842
> View attachment 3399845
> View attachment 3399847


Stunning!!! It looks absolutely perfect with your Constance!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

TankerToad said:


> [emoji3][emoji92]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399842
> View attachment 3399845
> View attachment 3399847



Beautiful! We are bag twin [emoji16][emoji6]


----------



## lisawhit

Gorgeous Tanker!  Stunning Hermes Constance too!


----------



## TankerToad

HADASSA said:


> LVE  IT !!!! Even though I was secretly rooting for the TE/Carnelian


The white gold was the winner-
I have a thing for light colors apparently [emoji39]


HADASSA said:


> So happy you found your fun piece that goes beautifully with the rest of your jewellery   Looking forward to your mod shots.


You have been such a help[emoji133]


BBC said:


> TT, it's beautiful. I love this piece! I hope you enjoy it in the best of Heath and happiness. [emoji254] and post some modeling shots!!! [emoji7]


Thank you so much [emoji130]



texasgirliegirl said:


> The piece that you selected has such beautiful coloration.
> Welcome to the (highly addictive) VCA club.


I don't need any more bad habits 
[emoji16]I hope by picking something that works with what I have I won't be tempted to start a new collection 


chaneljewel said:


> Beautiful necklace TT!  Can't wait to see a modeling picture!


Thank you, my friend !



birkin10600 said:


> Nice choice TT! Congratulations!


Thank you , I'm thrilled with my choice.


kimber418 said:


> Your new piece is beautiful.  Congratulations!


I think so , too
Thank you 



sailorstripes said:


> So excited for you. You selected such a gorgeous necklace. Wow! Absolutely love it. Congratulations!


Me too!![emoji178]


JulesB68 said:


> Fabulous choice TT! This is going to look stunning on you!


Aww thank you 



dialv said:


> Wow, this is so pretty[emoji7]


I'm crazy about it!



BBC said:


> Aaah! Gorgeous, TT! [emoji7]


Thank you dear BBC
Hopefully I can show you IRL 


Cavalier Girl said:


> TT, it's beautiful!  Can't wait for a modeling shot!


Soon- my travel schedule in summer is so busy --
Plan to wear this a lot!


birkin10600 said:


> Very Pretty! Congrats!


Thank you !


chaneljewel said:


> Oh my TT!  It's beautiful!


I'm in love [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


sailorstripes said:


> Stunning! All those different colors in one necklace... So happy for you. Congratulations!


The light blue is so pretty in this one


dialv said:


> So so beautiful[emoji177]


Thank you 


HADASSA said:


> TT, your Constance wears this so well
> I bought it just for Connie!
> I just love the periwinkle shade of the Chalcedony


Meeeee tooooo


MyDogTink said:


> Huge congratulations. I have a twin now!! I love the compilation of gray mop, blue chalcedony (reminds me of blue lace agate) and white mop. Can't wait to see how you style it.


Hoping someone would be my twin 
Do you wear yours a lot 
Are you happy with it?


etoupebirkin said:


> Stunning!!! It looks absolutely perfect with your Constance!!!


The Constance and necklace came together in the same week from different parts of the country quite be accident 
Go figure 
Was meant to be!



Natalie j said:


> Beautiful! We are bag twin [emoji16][emoji6]


You have this bag too??
Awesome 
Was thinking it was a sort of unicorn 
Almost passed on it without seeing it- but my GFs said I MUST get it
When I saw it then it was [emoji173]️
Do you wear yours a lot?
Any style advice ?


lisawhit said:


> Gorgeous Tanker!  Stunning Hermes Constance too!


Thank you- haven't seen you around much - a happy hello and hope all is well with you !


----------



## Sparkledolll

TankerToad said:


> The white gold was the winner-
> I have a thing for light colors apparently [emoji39]
> 
> You have been such a help[emoji133]
> 
> Thank you so much [emoji130]
> 
> 
> I don't need any more bad habits
> [emoji16]I hope by picking something that works with what I have I won't be tempted to start a new collection
> 
> Thank you, my friend !
> 
> 
> Thank you , I'm thrilled with my choice.
> 
> I think so , too
> Thank you
> 
> 
> Me too!![emoji178]
> 
> Aww thank you
> 
> 
> I'm crazy about it!
> 
> 
> Thank you dear BBC
> Hopefully I can show you IRL
> 
> Soon- my travel schedule in summer is so busy --
> Plan to wear this a lot!
> 
> Thank you !
> 
> I'm in love [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> The light blue is so pretty in this one
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Meeeee tooooo
> 
> Hoping someone would be my twin
> Do you wear yours a lot
> Are you happy with it?
> 
> The Constance and necklace came together in the same week from different parts of the country quite be accident
> Go figure
> Was meant to be!
> 
> 
> You have this bag too??
> Awesome
> Was thinking it was a sort of unicorn
> Almost passed on it without seeing it- but my GFs said I MUST get it
> When I saw it then it was [emoji173]️
> Do you wear yours a lot?
> Any style advice ?
> 
> Thank you- haven't seen you around much - a happy hello and hope all is well with you !



Your C is Craie 24cm with PHW right? Not sure if I posted this or not but here goes again. I also love light colours [emoji16]


----------



## Phoenix123

My recently acquired Lotus ring, along with my Perlee clover bracelet (the Snowflake bracelet is not mine).


----------



## Phoenix123

While I think the Snowflake bracelet is the most beautiful bracelet I've ever seen, it's outrageously expensive!!  I also tried on a pair of Snowflake earrings and thought they were a bit too much, lol.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Phoenix123 said:


> View attachment 3401333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My recently acquired Lotus ring, along with my Perlee clover bracelet (the Snowflake bracelet is not mine).



Stunning! Congrats dear, looks amazing on you [emoji7]


----------



## dialv

Phoenix123 said:


> View attachment 3401333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My recently acquired Lotus ring, along with my Perlee clover bracelet (the Snowflake bracelet is not mine).



Wow, all so beautiful pieces[emoji7]


----------



## birkin10600

Phoenix123 said:


> View attachment 3401333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My recently acquired Lotus ring, along with my Perlee clover bracelet (the Snowflake bracelet is not mine).


OMG! Love everything! In my dream only!


----------



## TankerToad

Natalie j said:


> Your C is Craie 24cm with PHW right? Not sure if I posted this or not but here goes again. I also love light colours [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401288



Yup!!
Woohoo we ARE twins 
Craie Epsom 24cm phw 
And VCA!!!!
Woot!!
Great picture Twin!


----------



## sjunky13

Cavalier Girl said:


> Here's my malachite....not nearly as pretty as Hadass's.  But, I still love it.
> 
> View attachment 3389297


love! Do you love your pendant?


----------



## sjunky13

Phoenix123 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I'm not a frequent poster on tPF but am a frequent poster on another one.
> 
> I've enjoyed very much reading and drooling over everyone's VCA pieces.  I just wanted to share my Perlee clover bracelet in RG which I acquired recently (pic attached) and my Lotus BTF ring (which I will post pics of later, once I've done the reveal on the other forum).  I LOVE VCA and can't believe I didn't buy from them before, having been a jewellery addict for many years, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398568


wowoww! STUNNING! Really special piece!


----------



## sjunky13

Phoenix123 said:


> View attachment 3401333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My recently acquired Lotus ring, along with my Perlee clover bracelet (the Snowflake bracelet is not mine).


Hot damn! This is awesome!  Love everything!


----------



## sjunky13

TankerToad said:


> [emoji3][emoji92]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399842
> View attachment 3399845
> View attachment 3399847


Beautiful piece! Would love to see Modeling pics!


----------



## purseinsanity

Phoenix123 said:


> View attachment 3401333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My recently acquired Lotus ring, along with my Perlee clover bracelet (the Snowflake bracelet is not mine).


Wow!  I don't know where to look first!  Everything is stunning!


----------



## MyDogTink

Phoenix123 said:


> View attachment 3401333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My recently acquired Lotus ring, along with my Perlee clover bracelet (the Snowflake bracelet is not mine).



Your picture is drool-worthy. 
I feel like it should be on the VCA Celebrity thread.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

sjunky13 said:


> love! Do you love your pendant?



I do love it!  I mostly wear it with my malachite 20, but also wear it with my long Hermes lariat.


----------



## sjunky13

Cavalier Girl said:


> I do love it!  I mostly wear it with my malachite 20, but also wear it with my long Hermes lariat.


I miss seeing you around! xoxox!
What is your next piece? lol


----------



## Cavalier Girl

TGG is enabling me to get the Magic malachite earrings.  I don't usually match my earrings to my necklaces, but I like distance between the Magic long, and the earrings.

How about you???  I miss you, too!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> TGG is enabling me to get the Magic malachite earrings.  I don't usually match my earrings to my necklaces, but I like distance between the Magic long, and the earrings.
> 
> How about you???  I miss you, too!


----------



## OKComputer

Phoenix123 said:


> View attachment 3401333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My recently acquired Lotus ring, along with my Perlee clover bracelet (the Snowflake bracelet is not mine).


Nice to see you here, Phoenix! I'm kama from PS


----------



## OKComputer

Sorry for the delay in responding to your sweet and thoughtful messages. The site went down that very same day and then I had issues logging back in. Gave up for a few weeks and finally am back. 

It must have been all those positive vibes coming my way as I am now 7 weeks pregnant  

I went back to VCA to get my celebratory Magic bracelet, but hubby wasn't into it. I also thought it might be too delicate to wear whilst holding a baby. I also tried on the perlee clover bracelet and love it. Hubby loved it on me as well. So thinking I might get this as a 'push present' lol.



HeidiDavis said:


> Hugs, my dear!  I hope that you get to buy the Magic bracelet next week to celebrate something _positive_! XO





HADASSA said:


> *OKComputer,* how about just BELIEVING for a BFP instead. I didn't know what BFN meant so I had to google it
> 
> Then instead of buying the Magic bracelet as a pick-me-up, it will be a CELEBRATORY GIFT
> 
> Didn't read *HeidiDavis*' post just before mine, but we are both sending positive thoughts your way





texasgirliegirl said:


> Sending positive thoughts and hugs





JulesB68 said:


> @OKComputer, I too like @HADASSA, had to google BFN and agree with others wishing for a BFP for you (and a celebratory 'magic' purchase!)


----------



## HADASSA

OKComputer said:


> Sorry for the delay in responding to your sweet and thoughtful messages. The site went down that very same day and then I had issues logging back in. Gave up for a few weeks and finally am back.
> 
> It must have been all those positive vibes coming my way as I am now 7 weeks pregnant
> 
> I went back to VCA to get my celebratory Magic bracelet, but hubby wasn't into it. I also thought it might be too delicate to wear whilst holding a baby. I also tried on the perlee clover bracelet and love it. Hubby loved it on me as well. So thinking I might get this as a 'push present' lol.


The baby is more reason to celebrate - THE BEST GIFT EVER !!! Don't like to use "congratulations" - it's too cliche but I am over the moon for for you


----------



## JulesB68

OKComputer said:


> Sorry for the delay in responding to your sweet and thoughtful messages. The site went down that very same day and then I had issues logging back in. Gave up for a few weeks and finally am back.
> 
> It must have been all those positive vibes coming my way as I am now 7 weeks pregnant
> 
> I went back to VCA to get my celebratory Magic bracelet, but hubby wasn't into it. I also thought it might be too delicate to wear whilst holding a baby. I also tried on the perlee clover bracelet and love it. Hubby loved it on me as well. So thinking I might get this as a 'push present' lol.



That certainly is MAGICal news! Many, many congratulations! Love to you both on such happy news x


----------



## JulesB68

HADASSA said:


> The baby is more reason to celebrate - THE BEST GIFT EVER !!! Don't like to use "congratulations" - it's too cliche but I am over the moon for for you



Oh dear, I've been a cliché!


----------



## HeidiDavis

OKComputer said:


> Sorry for the delay in responding to your sweet and thoughtful messages. The site went down that very same day and then I had issues logging back in. Gave up for a few weeks and finally am back.
> 
> It must have been all those positive vibes coming my way as I am now 7 weeks pregnant
> 
> I went back to VCA to get my celebratory Magic bracelet, but hubby wasn't into it. I also thought it might be too delicate to wear whilst holding a baby. I also tried on the perlee clover bracelet and love it. Hubby loved it on me as well. So thinking I might get this as a 'push present' lol.




Woo hoo!  So happy for you!!!  I think the Perlee Clover bracelet would indeed be an ideal push present!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

A baby is the best! Gift ever!   Happy for you!


----------



## OKComputer

HADASSA said:


> The baby is more reason to celebrate - THE BEST GIFT EVER !!! Don't like to use "congratulations" - it's too cliche but I am over the moon for for you



Thank you so very much! We are over the moon too 



JulesB68 said:


> That certainly is MAGICal news! Many, many congratulations! Love to you both on such happy news x



Haha, love the play on words!! Thank you so much!



JulesB68 said:


> Oh dear, I've been a cliché!



Who doesn't love a good cliché every now and then 



HeidiDavis said:


> Woo hoo!  So happy for you!!!  I think the Perlee Clover bracelet would indeed be an ideal push present!!!



Thank you!!! Indeed, I think so too!! Lots of arm candy! 



chaneljewel said:


> A baby is the best! Gift ever!   Happy for you!



Thanks so much!


----------



## HADASSA

JulesB68 said:


> That certainly is MAGICal news! Many, many congratulations! Love to you both on such happy news x





JulesB68 said:


> Oh dear, I've been a cliché!


*JulesB68*, cliché or not, we have great reason to celebrate with OKComputer  I do love your play on words


----------



## PennyD2911

OKComputer said:


> Sorry for the delay in responding to your sweet and thoughtful messages. The site went down that very same day and then I had issues logging back in. Gave up for a few weeks and finally am back.
> 
> It must have been all those positive vibes coming my way as I am now 7 weeks pregnant
> 
> I went back to VCA to get my celebratory Magic bracelet, but hubby wasn't into it. I also thought it might be too delicate to wear whilst holding a baby. I also tried on the perlee clover bracelet and love it. Hubby loved it on me as well. So thinking I might get this as a 'push present' lol.


Very happy for you! The Perlee Clover bracelet will be an amazing push present!


----------



## sjunky13

Cavalier Girl said:


> TGG is enabling me to get the Magic malachite earrings.  I don't usually match my earrings to my necklaces, but I like distance between the Magic long, and the earrings.
> 
> How about you???  I miss you, too!


TGG is a good enabler! 

My next piece, the perlee bracelet or the pendant in onyx! 
I think you need the Malachite supers! Yessss


----------



## sjunky13

OKComputer said:


> Sorry for the delay in responding to your sweet and thoughtful messages. The site went down that very same day and then I had issues logging back in. Gave up for a few weeks and finally am back.
> 
> It must have been all those positive vibes coming my way as I am now 7 weeks pregnant
> 
> I went back to VCA to get my celebratory Magic bracelet, but hubby wasn't into it. I also thought it might be too delicate to wear whilst holding a baby. I also tried on the perlee clover bracelet and love it. Hubby loved it on me as well. So thinking I might get this as a 'push present' lol.


woohoo! That is quite a push present!  Congrats hun.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

sjunky13 said:


> TGG is a good enabler!
> 
> My next piece, the perlee bracelet or the pendant in onyx!
> I think you need the Malachite supers! Yessss



Yes, TGG is a good enabler!  And, I love her for it!  

It's the supers I'm thinking about.  Sadly, at my advanced age, my earlobes have stretched from wearing heavy earrings, and the vintage don't fit.  I wish they made them post only.  I haven't even tried on the Perlee bracelet, but thinks it's lovely!  Do you plan on stacking it with your Love?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

OKComputer, congratulations!  The Perlee will be wonderful push present!


----------



## Phoenix123

OKComputer said:


> Nice to see you here, Phoenix! I'm kama from PS


Hello OKComputer/ Kama!  Nice to see you here too.
Perlee clover bracelet as a push present would be wonderful.  And congrats!!


----------



## OKComputer

PennyD2911 said:


> Very happy for you! The Perlee Clover bracelet will be an amazing push present!



Thank you, I think so too! Hubby asked me yesterday if I had given any thought to my push present and I said I had it all planned already lol



sjunky13 said:


> woohoo! That is quite a push present!  Congrats hun.



Thanks so much!



Cavalier Girl said:


> OKComputer, congratulations!  The Perlee will be wonderful push present!



Thank you! 



Phoenix123 said:


> Hello OKComputer/ Kama!  Nice to see you here too.
> Perlee clover bracelet as a push present would be wonderful.  And congrats!!



Thanks, Phoenix!


----------



## Apple1956

Hello 

I was hopin for some help! I wanted to get MOP earrings and pendant but I wanted to know what's the ideal colour I should be looking for....so more pinky or white etc. I know it's preference also but I just wanted to know what's the "ideal". 

Also I'm really confused about sizes to go for vintage or magic (single motif) size!

Really appreciate some help for this confused soul


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Apple1956 said:


> Hello
> 
> I was hopin for some help! I wanted to get MOP earrings and pendant but I wanted to know what's the ideal colour I should be looking for....so more pinky or white etc. I know it's preference also but I just wanted to know what's the "ideal".
> 
> Also I'm really confused about sizes to go for vintage or magic (single motif) size!
> 
> Really appreciate some help for this confused soul


Such a great question. 
VCA considers the flat white the idea color for mop but I personally prefer a more "lively" mother of pearl. Mine are very white yet highly irridescent. 
You should try the sizes on to see what suits you best. The vintage size is great for every day but the magic can work beautifully as well. It's really personal preference. I used to feel that the larger magic earrings ( formerly known as Supers) were a bit more mature looking but I no longer feel this way. Some of the stones like malachite look so much better in the magic size because you can then fully appreciate the beautiful striations that are characteristic of this stone. 
Have fun deciding!!


----------



## sailorstripes

texasgirliegirl said:


> Such a great question.
> VCA considers the flat white the idea color for mop but I personally prefer a more "lively" mother of pearl. Mine are very white yet highly irridescent.
> You should try the sizes on to see what suits you best. The vintage size is great for every day but the magic can work beautifully as well. It's really personal preference. I used to feel that the larger magic earrings ( formerly known as Supers) were a bit more mature looking but I no longer feel this way. Some of the stones like malachite look so much better in the magic size because you can then fully appreciate the beautiful striations that are characteristic of this stone.
> Have fun deciding!!



This is interesting about the colors in MOP. I think I would be a fan of more lively MOP too! I guess I should ask to see a few pairs of the MOP Sweets earrings if I go to the boutique, but do you think you'd be able to see the colors in a lively MOP even in such a small rendition? The Sweets seem like the perfect size for me (I cannot handle heavy earrings at all) but I know they are small. Thanks for any opinion/advice!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sailorstripes said:


> This is interesting about the colors in MOP. I think I would be a fan of more lively MOP too! I guess I should ask to see a few pairs of the MOP Sweets earrings if I go to the boutique, but do you think you'd be able to see the colors in a lively MOP even in such a small rendition? The Sweets seem like the perfect size for me (I cannot handle heavy earrings at all) but I know they are small. Thanks for any opinion/advice!


I agree. The sweets are so small that I really don't think that it will be a noticeable difference but I would still ask to see a few pairs so that you can select the pair that speaks to you.


----------



## queenvictoria2

Does anyone know if VCA will shorten a sweet bracelet before shipping if I order online?


----------



## HeidiDavis

queenvictoria2 said:


> Does anyone know if VCA will shorten a sweet bracelet before shipping if I order online?


I'm not sure about online, but if you call a boutique, they will send it out to be shortened for you before delivering it.  Of course once it's altered, it can't be returned.  I know the Michigan Avenue boutique sends some pieces to a VCA-approved local jeweler for simple adjustments, and this takes much less time than having the item shipped to New York.  Hope that helps!


----------



## queenvictoria2

HeidiDavis said:


> I'm not sure about online, but if you call a boutique, they will send it out to be shortened for you before delivering it.  Of course once it's altered, it can't be returned.  I know the Michigan Avenue boutique sends some pieces to a VCA-approved local jeweler for simple adjustments, and this takes much less time than having the item shipped to New York.  Hope that helps!



Thank you! I think I might just order it first then I tried it on in store recently but I forgot to ask the length. Online it says 6.70 and I prefer my bracelets at 6 1/2


----------



## HeidiDavis

queenvictoria2 said:


> Thank you! I think I might just order it first then I tried it on in store recently but I forgot to ask the length. Online it says 6.70 and I prefer my bracelets at 6 1/2


Honestly, I think you will need to have it shortened. I found it much too long and it sounds like you have very tiny wrists as I do.  If it is way too loose, the Sweet motif will constantly be falling underneath your wrist (it tends to do this anyway).  Just my two cents' worth.


----------



## Tulip2

HeidiDavis said:


> Honestly, I think you will need to have it shortened. I found it much too long and it sounds like you have very tiny wrists as I do.  If it is way too loose, *the Sweet motif will constantly be falling underneath your wrist (it tends to do this anyway)*.  Just my two cents' worth.


I was wondering about this.  I thought this would happen, therefore I've never even tried one on.  Besides, I'm saving up for a big one for my Birthday on Tuesday.  Already have everything together and my sweet SA is coming in on his day off to do the honors.  Now that's what I call service!


----------



## Mali_

From Aug 2016 edition of T&C; couldn't help but wonder what a collaboration between VCA and HERMÈS would look like


----------



## Tulip2

Mali_ said:


> From Aug 2016 edition of T&C; *couldn't help but wonder what a collaboration between VCA and HERMÈS would look like *


Oh wow, VCA & Hermes?  Now that sounds like one special piece of .  Can't wait to see that!


----------



## Junkenpo

what size are those?


----------



## HADASSA

queenvictoria2 said:


> Thank you! I think I might just order it first then I tried it on in store recently but I forgot to ask the length. Online it says 6.70 and I prefer my bracelets at 6 1/2


Mine (a sweet butterfly in MOP) came with a jump ring at 6.5" so there was no need to shorten. HTH.


----------



## queenvictoria2

HADASSA said:


> Mine (a sweet butterfly in MOP) came with a jump ring at 6.5" so there was no need to shorten. HTH.


Yes! Thank you


----------



## sbelle

Uh oh.  I may be in trouble.  I had pretty much decided that I had everything from VCA that I wanted , but just stopped in the boutique to look around.  You know how that goes -- why not try on a few things when you are there, right?  

I was wearing my cosmos mop, diamond pg earrings and was talking to my SA about the fact that the onyx, diamond, wg ones hadn't looked good on me because my hair is so dark.  Just for grins , she pulled them out of the case and well, you know the rest of the story.  

They looked great  and now I need them.  Desperately.  

For those who haven't seen them , this is the earring


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> Uh oh.  I may be in trouble.  I had pretty much decided that I had everything from VCA that I wanted , but just stopped in the boutique to look around.  You know how that goes -- why not try on a few things when you are there, right?
> 
> I was wearing my cosmos mop, diamond pg earrings and was talking to my SA about the fact that the onyx, diamond, wg ones hadn't looked good on me because my hair is so dark.  Just for grins , she pulled them out of the case and well, you know the rest of the story.
> 
> They looked great  and now I need them.  Desperately.
> 
> For those who haven't seen them , this is the earring
> View attachment 3420430


Uh oh!!
VCA magic at work once again!!
This has happened to me several times
I'm sure that these earrings look gorgeous on you!!


----------



## HADASSA

sbelle said:


> Uh oh.  I may be in trouble.  I had pretty much decided that I had everything from VCA that I wanted , but just stopped in the boutique to look around.  You know how that goes -- why not try on a few things when you are there, right?
> 
> I was wearing my cosmos mop, diamond pg earrings and was talking to my SA about the fact that the onyx, diamond, wg ones hadn't looked good on me because my hair is so dark.  Just for grins , she pulled them out of the case and well, you know the rest of the story.
> 
> They looked great  and now I need them.  Desperately.
> 
> For those who haven't seen them , this is the earring
> View attachment 3420430


S, if you buy these, you will definitely be the COSMOS QUEEN 

I can see them paired with your "hip" Magic Long WG Pave pendant


----------



## PennyD2911

sbelle said:


> Uh oh.  I may be in trouble.  I had pretty much decided that I had everything from VCA that I wanted , but just stopped in the boutique to look around.  You know how that goes -- why not try on a few things when you are there, right?
> 
> I was wearing my cosmos mop, diamond pg earrings and was talking to my SA about the fact that the onyx, diamond, wg ones hadn't looked good on me because my hair is so dark.  Just for grins , she pulled them out of the case and well, you know the rest of the story.
> 
> They looked great  and now I need them.  Desperately.
> 
> For those who haven't seen them , this is the earring
> View attachment 3420430


I think these would look just as lovely on you as they do on her. Even with her dark hair the Cosmos def stand out!


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> S, if you buy these, you will definitely be the COSMOS QUEEN
> 
> I can see them paired with your "hip" Magic Long WG Pave pendant


Ohhhh good idea R, that would be gorgeous!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> Uh oh.  I may be in trouble.  I had pretty much decided that I had everything from VCA that I wanted , but just stopped in the boutique to look around.  You know how that goes -- why not try on a few things when you are there, right?
> 
> I was wearing my cosmos mop, diamond pg earrings and was talking to my SA about the fact that the onyx, diamond, wg ones hadn't looked good on me because my hair is so dark.  Just for grins , she pulled them out of the case and well, you know the rest of the story.
> 
> They looked great  and now I need them.  Desperately.
> 
> For those who haven't seen them , this is the earring
> View attachment 3420430


Gorgeous earrings of course but that dress. Wow. It's an optical illusion. See that front panel? Very slimming. 
I need one of these...


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Gorgeous earrings of course but that dress. Wow. It's an optical illusion. See that front panel? Very slimming.
> I need one of these...



I thought the same thing about the dress.  I love black white and gray, and black and white is one of my fave combos. When I saw the pic I thought "If the black were replaced with a nude/flesh toned fabric she would look tiny. " [emoji1]


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Uh oh!!
> VCA magic at work once again!!
> This has happened to me several times
> I'm sure that these earrings look gorgeous on you!!



I knew you would understand !

I need to just stay out of the stores!  If only the security guards would bar me from entering.

And of course I loved the medium size, not the smaller, less expensive pair.


----------



## sbelle

HADASSA said:


> S, if you buy these, you will definitely be the COSMOS QUEEN
> 
> I can see them paired with your "hip" Magic Long WG Pave pendant



If I buy them I will have lots of 'splainin to do!  

You are so right!  They would look GREAT with my necklace!



PennyD2911 said:


> I think these would look just as lovely on you as they do on her. Even with her dark hair the Cosmos def stand out!


----------



## JulesB68

sbelle said:


> If I buy them I will have lots of 'splainin to do!
> 
> You are so right!  They would look GREAT with my necklace!



I was very good at helping friends to get out of sticky patches when they were in trouble with parents etc when I was little, so if you want me to come over and explain to DH just why you were compelled to make this purchase, I'd be more than willing! Of course he might be a little perturbed that some random English woman has turned up on his doorstep and completely forget about the earrings!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> I knew you would understand !
> 
> I need to just stay out of the stores!  If only the security guards would bar me from entering.
> 
> And of course I loved the medium size, not the smaller, less expensive pair.


Just get them. If you know deep down that it's inevitable you may as well start enjoying them ASAP


----------



## JulesB68

sbelle said:


> I knew you would understand !
> 
> I need to just stay out of the stores!  If only the security guards would bar me from entering.
> 
> And of course I loved the medium size, not the smaller, less expensive pair.



I'm sure the security guards know you so well, they open the doors after hours for you!


----------



## Greengoddess8

TankerToad said:


> [emoji3][emoji92]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399842
> View attachment 3399845
> View attachment 3399847
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTEsThis is breathtaking TT!!!!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Phoenix123 said:


> While I think the Snowflake bracelet is the most beautiful bracelet I've ever seen, it's outrageously expensive!!  I also tried on a pair of Snowflake earrings and thought they were a bit too much, lol.


I totally agree about the snowflake bracelet


----------



## Greengoddess8

Phoenix123 said:


> View attachment 3401333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My recently acquired Lotus ring, along with my Perlee clover bracelet (the Snowflake bracelet is not mine).


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Cavalier Girl said:


> I do love it!  I mostly wear it with my malachite 20, but also wear it with my long Hermes lariat.


I would love to see some photo's dear CG


----------



## HADASSA

sbelle said:


> If I buy them I will have lots of 'splainin to do!
> 
> You are so right!  They would look GREAT with my necklace!



Then you had better start a new trend - "WOMANSPLAININ"


----------



## sbelle

HADASSA said:


> Then you had better start a new trend - "WOMANSPLAININ"



you made me laugh!!!!


----------



## sbelle

JulesB68 said:


> I was very good at helping friends to get out of sticky patches when they were in trouble with parents etc when I was little, so if you want me to come over and explain to DH just why you were compelled to make this purchase, I'd be more than willing! Of course he might be a little perturbed that some random English woman has turned up on his doorstep and completely forget about the earrings!


----------



## Giuliana

For those of you who have sweet alhambra bracelets, do you wear them lose or tight? 
I have a small wrist and even on the small setting, the bracelet moves up and down and the motive tends to spin to the bottom of my wrist.
I am thinking of getting it shortened a bit, but wonder if it will look strange if it does not move much.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated. TIA!!


----------



## StudentDoc

I have the mop sweet and I wear it such that its at the smallest it can be. I dont have an issue with it moving around but the motif often moves to the inner aspect of my wrist such that others cant aee it. No problem, I just spin it back around  I get soo many compliments for it!


Giuliana said:


> For those of you who have sweet alhambra bracelets, do you wear them lose or tight?
> I have a small wrist and even on the small setting, the bracelet moves up and down and the motive tends to spin to the bottom of my wrist.
> I am thinking of getting it shortened a bit, but wonder if it will look strange if it does not move much.
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated. TIA!!


----------



## Giuliana

StudentDoc said:


> I have the mop sweet and I wear it such that its at the smallest it can be. I dont have an issue with it moving around but the motif often moves to the inner aspect of my wrist such that others cant aee it. No problem, I just spin it back around  I get soo many compliments for it!


Thank you! I just got the bracelet and after wearing it for a day I got used to it moving around and spinning, so I will probably just keep the length as is.


----------



## pink20pink

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> A continuation of this thread.
> 
> Please post all things VCA in this thread; questions, photos, VCA chat . . .
> But please, NO authenticity questions here.
> ***remember there's absolutely no buying or selling on tPF!***


Hello. Is there a good reason why I can never find a vca sweet Alhambra 16 motif necklace on pre-owned websites? Second, can I wear a vintage Alhambra 10 motif necklace as a bracelet? Lastly, I would like to get links added to my vintage Alhambra 10 motif necklace. Is that something I can ask my SA at my local VCA boutique to do complimentary? thanks.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pink20pink said:


> Hello. Is there a good reason why I can never find a vca sweet Alhambra 16 motif necklace on pre-owned websites? Second, can I wear a vintage Alhambra 10 motif necklace as a bracelet? Lastly, I would like to get links added to my vintage Alhambra 10 motif necklace. Is that something I can ask my SA at my local VCA boutique to do complimentary? thanks.


Your local VCA can add links to your necklace if you purchased it there and within a certain time frame. If not you can probably send it to the workshop and get an estimate. 
I'm able to wrap a 20 motif several times around my wrist but not a 10. Have you tried it?
Can't speak for the sweet Alhambra at resale sites.


----------



## pink20pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> Your local VCA can add links to your necklace if you purchased it there and within a certain time frame. If not you can probably send it to the workshop and get an estimate.
> I'm able to wrap a 20 motif several times around my wrist but not a 10. Have you tried it?
> Can't speak for the sweet Alhambra at resale sites.


Thanks texasgirliegirl. I really appreciate your help. I will contact the store to get an estimate on adding the links.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pink20pink said:


> Thanks texasgirliegirl. I really appreciate your help. I will contact the store to get an estimate on adding the links.


Happy to help!
VCA will add links evenly between each motif.


----------



## Notorious Pink

pink20pink said:


> Hello. Is there a good reason why I can never find a vca sweet Alhambra 16 motif necklace on pre-owned websites?.



Yes. Because the 16 motif is a new design and probably no one has had one long enough to decide they don't want it anymore.


----------



## bougainvillier

Hi all. Looking for some honest feedback about the magic 16 necklace. I'm looking for something long and being tempted. I'm small framed - would it be a good choice? I love how it looked on a lot of ladies wrapped around twice. Haven't seen a lot of pics though. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jieminyu

bougainvillier said:


> Hi all. Looking for some honest feedback about the magic 16 necklace. I'm looking for something long and being tempted. I'm small framed - would it be a good choice? I love how it looked on a lot of ladies wrapped around twice. Haven't seen a lot of pics though. Thanks in advance!


You would love it. I have two magic 16 necklace. One in YG and one in WG. I love them. I am small petite size. I normally wrapped around twice. I have other 20 motif vintage necklace also. But I wear 16 motif more often.


----------



## diamondholic

what movies feature VCA jewelry


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bougainvillier said:


> Hi all. Looking for some honest feedback about the magic 16 necklace. I'm looking for something long and being tempted. I'm small framed - would it be a good choice? I love how it looked on a lot of ladies wrapped around twice. Haven't seen a lot of pics though. Thanks in advance!


It's a really beautiful necklace and the one that initially drew me to VCA. 
You must try it on, however. I'm 5'1" and worn long, this lovely piece hit me at the wrong spot. Doubled, it just felt overwhelming. This is how I was lead to the 20 motifs. 
I absolutely love this necklace. It just didn't love me back. Do try it on because it's truly stunning and may work for you.


----------



## Candice0985

diamondholic said:


> what movies feature VCA jewelry


When in Rome has some very good VCA eye candy!


----------



## chaneljewel

For those of you who have the btf ring with the butterfly/clover or double clovers (not the diamond ones), do you wear it a lot?   I need some feedback as am considering one of them but can't decide which I like more, or if I'll truly wear it.  My other choice is the two or three clover earrings.  Decisions are so hard to make.  I adore the butterfly/clover ring but am just not sold on it yet.  I also love, love earrings so am always looking at them too.  VCA makes so many beautiful pieces that I want them all...lol!!


----------



## TankerToad

Saw the butterfly mop rose gold earrings today 
So lovely


----------



## doloresmia

TankerToad said:


> Saw the butterfly mop rose gold earrings today
> So lovely



Has the obsession begun? [emoji8]


----------



## TankerToad

doloresmia said:


> Has the obsession begun? [emoji8]



Noooooooooooooooo
You know I don't need ANY more bad habits 
I was just looking [emoji854]


----------



## etoupebirkin

I tried on the big malachite 16 motif doubled with a 10 motif malachite. It was absolutely spectacular together. I am in so much trouble.


----------



## Sparkledolll

etoupebirkin said:


> I tried on the big malachite 16 motif doubled with a 10 motif malachite. It was absolutely spectacular together. I am in so much trouble.



This sounds amazing! Did you happen to take a picture? [emoji7]


----------



## sailorstripes

Natalie j said:


> This sounds amazing! Did you happen to take a picture? [emoji7]



+1


----------



## HADASSA

etoupebirkin said:


> I tried on the big malachite 16 motif doubled with a 10 motif malachite. It was absolutely spectacular together. I am in so much trouble.



I can just imagine how  this looked  Don't see the Magic Long Necklace in Malachite on the website any more 


Natalie j said:


> This sounds amazing! Did you happen to take a picture? [emoji7]


Natalie, you should have bought the Malachite Magic bracelet in HK when you had the chance


----------



## HADASSA

In keeping with the Malachite theme, I saw this *pic on Latifalshamsi instagram - said "New @vancleefarpels"*

I remember the 20-motifs necklace and the 5-motifs bracelet were Limited Edition pieces launched for the Milan VCA Boutique re-opening last year.
However in the top right hand corner I am seeing a 10-motifs. Wondering if this could really be new for Middle East market.


----------



## Sparkledolll

HADASSA said:


> I can just imagine how  this looked  Don't see the Magic Long Necklace in Malachite on the website any more
> 
> Natalie, you should have bought the Malachite Magic bracelet in HK when you had the chance



Hi H! The magic bracelet is amazing but I wouldn't get another one. I already have scratches on the big swinging motif even though I've had it shortened. Every time I wear it I find that I have to be really careful so as much as I love the look, I would stick to Vintage Alhambra if I were to get malachite.


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> Hi H! The magic bracelet is amazing but I wouldn't get another one. I already have scratches on the big swinging motif even though I've had it shortened. Every time I wear it I find that I have to be really careful so as much as I love the look, I would stick to Vintage Alhambra if I were to get malachite.


Smart - Malachite is a soft stone so you have to be careful


----------



## doloresmia

HADASSA said:


> In keeping with the Malachite theme, I saw this *pic on Latifalshamsi instagram - said "New @vancleefarpels"*
> 
> I remember the 20-motifs necklace and the 5-motifs bracelet were Limited Edition pieces launched for the Milan VCA Boutique re-opening last year.
> However in the top right hand corner I am seeing a 10-motifs. Wondering if this could really be new for Middle East market.
> 
> View attachment 3432866



My SA sent me pix of the bracelet - so stunning that I had to block her number.

I am in the US so I don't think this is a Middle East exclusive


----------



## HADASSA

doloresmia said:


> My SA sent me pix of the bracelet - so stunning that I had to block her number.
> 
> I am in the US so I don't think this is a Middle East exclusive



The bracelet has been on the US website but can she give you info on the 10-motifs necklace?

It might take a few days/weeks before it actually shows up on the website.

Those of us who don't live near a boutique miss out when these things become available [emoji20]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

TankerToad said:


> Saw the butterfly mop rose gold earrings today
> So lovely


are you referring to these??


----------



## pazt

HADASSA said:


> In keeping with the Malachite theme, I saw this *pic on Latifalshamsi instagram - said "New @vancleefarpels"*
> 
> I remember the 20-motifs necklace and the 5-motifs bracelet were Limited Edition pieces launched for the Milan VCA Boutique re-opening last year.
> However in the top right hand corner I am seeing a 10-motifs. Wondering if this could really be new for Middle East market.
> 
> View attachment 3432866



I believe that btf ring is a new design....


----------



## HADASSA

pazt said:


> I believe that btf ring is a new design....


What about the 10-motifs in top right hand corner?


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> are you referring to these??



Beautiful, as always. [emoji177]


----------



## chaneljewel

texasgirliegirl said:


> are you referring to these??



LOVE!


----------



## pazt

HADASSA said:


> What about the 10-motifs in top right hand corner?


Let's hope it is and not a SO. But I've seen a pic of that ring in a turquoise combo - love!!! Not sure when it'll be released.


----------



## HADASSA

pazt said:


> Let's hope it is and not a SO. But I've seen a pic of that ring in a turquoise combo - love!!! Not sure when it'll be released.


Patz I can tell you have your   set on that ring


----------



## pazt

HADASSA said:


> Patz I can tell you have your   set on that ring



H, but that necklace is LOVE!! The turquoise ring is in WG and pave diamond. Stunning!


----------



## doloresmia

HADASSA said:


> The bracelet has been on the US website but can she give you info on the 10-motifs necklace?
> 
> It might take a few days/weeks before it actually shows up on the website.
> 
> Those of us who don't live near a boutique miss out when these things become available [emoji20]



I can ask her - but then it means I have to unblock her number [emoji3]


----------



## TankerToad

texasgirliegirl said:


> are you referring to these??



Yes!!
OMG
So beautiful on you


----------



## HADASSA

pazt said:


> H, but that necklace is LOVE!! The turquoise ring is in WG and pave diamond. Stunning!



You see what I mean about pieces becoming available in other markets that we are not aware of 



doloresmia said:


> I can ask her - but then it means I have to unblock her number [emoji3]



I am trying to enable you the way you enabled Tanker Toad


----------



## TankerToad

Does anyone here have the WH Magic onyx pendant that is unique to the NYC VCA?


----------



## Sparkledolll

TankerToad said:


> Does anyone here have the WH Magic onyx pendant that is unique to the NYC VCA?



Not me but I remember quite a few pages back someone did post an action photo. Very cool!


----------



## HADASSA

TankerToad said:


> Does anyone here have the WH Magic onyx pendant that is unique to the NYC VCA?



Here I am enabling again 
Not my pics but credits due to whomever owns them


----------



## camelotlady

Ladies, is there still a VCA authentication thread?


----------



## BellaCC

Can the 10 motif be worn as a bracelet also?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Giuliana

BellaCC said:


> Can the 10 motif be worn as a bracelet also?  Thanks in advance.



I can't wear it as a bracelet as is. The length of the 10 motif is about 16.5" and I need a 6" bracelet, so the 10 motif is too long for wrapping around the wrist twice and too short for wrapping around 3 times. If I added 2 inches to the necklace it might work.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here's a pic of the Malachite. (I think it will load.)


----------



## etoupebirkin

Rats it didn't work. Trying again.


----------



## baghagg

etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 3434955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rats it didn't work. Trying again.


Amazingly beautiful! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Here I am enabling again
> Not my pics but credits due to whomever owns them
> 
> View attachment 3434439
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434440



R, you are being naughty today![emoji23][emoji23]
You have become quite the enabler. [emoji4]


----------



## Sparkledolll

etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 3434955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rats it didn't work. Trying again.



Wow! I love the magic malachite necklace on you. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## BellaCC

Giuliana said:


> I can't wear it as a bracelet as is. The length of the 10 motif is about 16.5" and I need a 6" bracelet, so the 10 motif is too long for wrapping around the wrist twice and too short for wrapping around 3 times. If I added 2 inches to the necklace it might work.



Thank you


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> R, you are being naughty today![emoji23][emoji23]
> You have become quite the enabler. [emoji4]


Well, since I have been placed on a ban (NOT self-imposed, mind you), I have to live through others 

P, can you please tell me how difficult it is to clean fingerprints off your Onyx necklace? Do they bother you?


----------



## Cat2708

Does anyone one have a photo of them wearing the yg VCA Byzantine necklace?


----------



## sbelle

Cat2708 said:


> Does anyone one have a photo of them wearing the yg VCA Byzantine necklace?



Do you mean the Byzantine Alhambra necklace or the Byzantine necklace ?  The difference is the Byzantine is just linked ovals while the Byzantine Alhambra is linked ovals alternating with clovers.

I haven't seen anyone here with the Byzantine but several of us have the Byzantine Alhamba.  I am not at home so I can't access any of my pictures but tpfer Calisnoopy has posted pictures wearing a Byzantine Alhambra (although I can't remember if hers is wg or yg) that you should be able to search for.  I will also see if I can find it.


----------



## sbelle

Here's one picture of Calisnoopy wearing a yg Byzantine Alhambra long necklace


----------



## sbelle

Here's another pic -- a tpfer -- I think this is Calisnoopy again , but not sure 

This is the long necklace doubled


----------



## sbelle

My last post is a Calisnoopy pic.

I found another picture of her wearing the necklace long -- or to be exact, she is wearing two of the short necklaces linked together


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> My last post is a Calisnoopy pic.
> 
> I found another picture of her wearing the necklace long -- or to be exact, she is wearing two of the short necklaces linked together
> 
> View attachment 3435886


This is one of my favorite VCA pieces.  Why in the world did they discontinue such a beautiful item??
I wonder what happened to Calisnoopy??  She had an amazing collection and it was always so much fun to see her photos.


----------



## Cat2708

The single Alhambra Byzantine pendant, 16-18 inches


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Well, since I have been placed on a ban (NOT self-imposed, mind you), I have to live through others
> 
> P, can you please tell me how difficult it is to clean fingerprints off your Onyx necklace? Do they bother you?



Uh-Oh a non self imposed ban![emoji15][emoji15]
I have a cloth made by Selvyt, it's all cotton, I use that and it takes care of all the finger prints. I just wipe my 20 with it before I wear it. 
I don't notice any finger prints when I wearing it so it must work. [emoji846]


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> Uh-Oh a non self imposed ban![emoji15][emoji15]
> I have a cloth made by Selvyt, it's all cotton, I use that and it takes care of all the finger prints. I just wipe my 20 with it before I wear it.
> I don't notice any finger prints when I wearing it so it must work. [emoji846]



Thank you - makes me feel a whole lot better [emoji255]

I need to wear the things that I buy and like you, not being anywhere near a boutique, I tend to make choices that are not suitable for me [emoji20]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Thank you - makes me feel a whole lot better [emoji255]
> 
> I need to wear the things that I buy and like you, not being anywhere near a boutique, I tend to make choices that are not suitable for me [emoji20]


I think that you've made some pretty wonderful selections...
Those cosmos earrings and that malachite bracelet of yours are positively dreamy!!!


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> I think that you've made some pretty wonderful selections...
> Those cosmos earrings and that malachite bracelet of yours are positively dreamy!!!



Thank you TGG [emoji257]

I want a long necklace and I am thinking of the 20-onyx or another 10-MOP. Only need 1 long necklace. 

Your thoughts??? I can do a 10-onyx but don't know how the stark contrast of black with white would look as a long necklace.


----------



## sbelle

Cat2708 said:


> View attachment 3435901
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The single Alhambra Byzantine pendant, 16-18 inches



Sorry but I haven't seen a picture of someone wearing the single pendant.


----------



## queenvictoria2

A few Sweet bracelets just popped up on fashionphile if anyone is looking


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Thank you TGG [emoji257]
> 
> I want a long necklace and I am thinking of the 20-onyx or another 10-MOP. Only need 1 long necklace.
> 
> Your thoughts??? I can do a 10-onyx but don't know how the stark contrast of black with white would look as a long necklace.


I would suggest getting another 10 motif in white mop. It's a classic and I think will look beautiful with your coloring. Save onyx for later.


----------



## pazt

sbelle said:


> Sorry but I haven't seen a picture of someone wearing the single pendant.



Here's a shot from Mishahhh's IG - love!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Just out of curiosity, which VCA pieces do you ladies get the most wear out of and which you don't. For me, I wear my Perlee bangles, vintage Alhambra bracelets and sweets the most. And as much as I am happy to have the 10 and 20 motif necklaces, I don't wear them much. Nor do I wear my lucky bracelet or magic bracelet very much, the dangly motifs bang into everything. [emoji85][emoji848]


----------



## lisawhit

Natalie j said:


> Just out of curiosity, which VCA pieces do you ladies get the most wear out of and which you don't. For me, I wear my Perlee bangles, vintage Alhambra bracelets and sweets the most. And as much as I am happy to have the 10 and 20 motif necklaces, I don't wear them much. Nor do I wear my lucky bracelet or magic bracelet very much, the dangly motifs bang into everything. [emoji85][emoji848]


I wear my magic MOP Alhambra pendant more than any other VCA pieces I have.


----------



## pazt

Natalie j said:


> Just out of curiosity, which VCA pieces do you ladies get the most wear out of and which you don't. For me, I wear my Perlee bangles, vintage Alhambra bracelets and sweets the most. And as much as I am happy to have the 10 and 20 motif necklaces, I don't wear them much. Nor do I wear my lucky bracelet or magic bracelet very much, the dangly motifs bang into everything. [emoji85][emoji848]



i wear my pendant everyday as well as my 5-motif bracelets


----------



## Sparkledolll

pazt said:


> i wear my pendant everyday as well as my 5-motif bracelets



I get lazy with having to take them all off before I shower so that's probably why I get the most use out of my single motif pave WG sweets. If I could start over I probably would choose 2 5 motif bracelets over a 10 motif so I can also wear them as bracelets too. [emoji23]


----------



## MyDogTink

Hi everyone! What are your thoughts on the Alhambra watch? I need a semi-dressy watch.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> I get lazy with having to take them all off before I shower so that's probably why I get the most use out of my single motif pave WG sweets. If I could start over I probably would choose 2 5 motif bracelets over a 10 motif so I can also wear them as bracelets too. [emoji23]


Can you wear two 5 motifs as a necklace? 
For some reason I thought this was shorter than a 10 motif ( or some reason why it wouldn't work) although I have never tried it.


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> I get lazy with having to take them all off before I shower so that's probably why I get the most use out of my single motif pave WG sweets. If I could start over I probably would choose 2 5 motif bracelets over a 10 motif so I can also wear them as bracelets too. [emoji23]





texasgirliegirl said:


> Can you wear two 5 motifs as a necklace?
> For some reason I thought this was shorter than a 10 motif ( or some reason why it wouldn't work) although I have never tried it.


It would defintely be too short to wear as a necklace


----------



## baghagg

MyDogTink said:


> Hi everyone! What are your thoughts on the Alhambra watch? I need a semi-dressy watch.


It's beautiful

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> Can you wear two 5 motifs as a necklace?
> For some reason I thought this was shorter than a 10 motif ( or some reason why it wouldn't work) although I have never tried it.





HADASSA said:


> It would defintely be too short to wear as a necklace



You're both right! This makes me feel better so thank you! [emoji1]


----------



## baghagg

MyDogTink said:


> Hi everyone! What are your thoughts on the Alhambra watch? I need a semi-dressy watch.


It is beautiful.   I will attempt to attach a picture of me trying one on,  I almost purchased it not too long ago. .  The sticking point for me is that when you look down,  all that is visible is the white face - the beautiful stone work sits beneath the wrist, for the most part not visible. 




Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## HADASSA

baghagg said:


> It is beautiful.   I will attempt to attach a picture of me trying one on,  I almost purchased it not too long ago. .  The sticking point for me is that when you look down,  all that is visible is the white face - the beautiful stone work sits beneath the wrist, for the most part not visible.
> 
> View attachment 3438115
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



LVE this on you baghagg  This is so classic and gorgeous


----------



## baghagg

HADASSA said:


> L[emoji813]VE this on you baghagg  This is so classic and gorgeous


HADASSA you are so kind. .  I can't 'pull the trigger' on it because the stones are beneath my wrist and not super visible - what's your (expert) take on this, if you don't mind weighing in? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## texasgirliegirl

baghagg said:


> It is beautiful.   I will attempt to attach a picture of me trying one on,  I almost purchased it not too long ago. .  The sticking point for me is that when you look down,  all that is visible is the white face - the beautiful stone work sits beneath the wrist, for the most part not visible.
> 
> View attachment 3438115
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile


So beautiful. 
A gorgeous bracelet that also happens to be a watch. 
Love it.


----------



## HADASSA

baghagg said:


> HADASSA you are so kind. .  I can't 'pull the trigger' on it because the stones are beneath my wrist and not super visible - what's your (expert) take on this, if you don't mind weighing in?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


I think the purpose behind this watch is two-fold - a watch and a bracelet.

I would think it's meant to be worn a bit loose but not as loose as an outright bracelet. KWIM?

I am seeing the side stones pretty well, so with hand/arm movement the side stones will
 show.

I have a very tiny wrist, so unfortunately this watch is not for me


----------



## baghagg

texasgirliegirl said:


> So beautiful.
> A gorgeous bracelet that also happens to be a watch.
> Love it.






HADASSA said:


> I think the purpose behind this watch is two-fold - a watch and a bracelet.
> 
> I would think it's meant to be worn a bit loose but not as loose as an outright bracelet. KWIM?
> 
> I am seeing the side stones pretty well, so with hand/arm movement the side stones will
> show.
> 
> I have a very tiny wrist, so unfortunately this watch is not for me



So true!  It is a 'two for one' lol

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Suzie

HADASSA said:


> Here I am enabling again
> Not my pics but credits due to whomever owns them
> 
> View attachment 3434439
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434440


I would kill for this necklace. I haven't been around the forum much, is this a special issue one or is it part of the regular line?


----------



## Suzie

I was in Melbourne yesterday and there was a big sign that VCA is opening soon.


----------



## PennyD2911

Suzie said:


> I would kill for this necklace. I haven't been around the forum much, is this a special issue one or is it part of the regular line?



It looks like the NYC magic pendant, it is on the VCA website.


----------



## Canturi lover

Suzie said:


> I was in Melbourne yesterday and there was a big sign that VCA is opening soon.



Really??....... Any idea where?  That would be wonderful!


----------



## Suzie

Canturi lover said:


> Really??....... Any idea where?  That would be wonderful!


Collins Street, up the end where the designer stores are. 

http://www.colliepl.com/2016/04/van-cleef-arpels-101-collins-street-melbourne/


----------



## Suzie

PennyD2911 said:


> It looks like the NYC magic pendant, it is on the VCA website.


Unfortunately, I live in Australia. It does say on the website that it is a limited edition.


----------



## PennyD2911

Suzie said:


> Unfortunately, I live in Australia. It does say on the website that it is a limited edition.


Awww I forgot that. Maybe VCA will make this combo available at the new boutique.


----------



## Suzie

PennyD2911 said:


> Awww I forgot that. Maybe VCA will make this combo available at the new boutique.


I am very short of funds at present but my daughter is actually going to NYC in 8 weeks so maybe if I can sell some of my least worn bags/clothes I may have a chance.

One question, it says the cost is $5,500 so how much tax is on top?


----------



## Canturi lover

Suzie said:


> Collins Street, up the end where the designer stores are.
> 
> http://www.colliepl.com/2016/04/van-cleef-arpels-101-collins-street-melbourne/



Thanks for the info Suzie [emoji253]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Suzie said:


> I am very short of funds at present but my daughter is actually going to NYC in 8 weeks so maybe if I can sell some of my least worn bags/clothes I may have a chance.
> 
> One question, it says the cost is $5,500 so how much tax is on top?



Tax is an additional 8.875%


----------



## HADASSA

Suzie said:


> I would kill for this necklace. I haven't been around the forum much, is this a special issue one or is it part of the regular line?


Only available at the NYC Flagship store


----------



## MyDogTink

baghagg said:


> It is beautiful.   I will attempt to attach a picture of me trying one on,  I almost purchased it not too long ago. .  The sticking point for me is that when you look down,  all that is visible is the white face - the beautiful stone work sits beneath the wrist, for the most part not visible.
> 
> View attachment 3438115
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you for posting. It is beautiful and I agree that it's a shame for such beautiful stone work to be hidden underneath the wrist.


----------



## MyDogTink

I'm confused. I always thought Cartier used the term snakewood and VCA used the term letterwood. VCA's website is now referring to snakewood. Was that always the case?


----------



## PennyD2911

After seeing @Gina123 's post in the action thread, I am wanting a VA ring in YG. 
Her's is the diamond pave in WG, so I initially thought I wanted the diamond pave in YG since I have the same in the pendant.  After thinking about it, I think I would like the onyx since I have the onyx 20 and love the onyx/YG combo. Then today I saw a pic of the ring in carnelian and I love red so I'm considering carnelian.  As you can see I'm "all over the map" on this.
Opinions and suggestions please.


----------



## Suzie

BBC said:


> Tax is an additional 8.875%


Thank you.

Ladies, I have a question, since I have purchased at the NYC store before (I bought my 20 motif turquoise there in 2011) do you think they would allow me to purchase the limited edition necklace over the phone or via email and then when my daughter is in NYC they would allow her to pick it up?


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> After seeing @Gina123 's post in the action thread, I am wanting a VA ring in YG.
> Her's is the diamond pave in WG, so I initially thought I wanted the diamond pave in YG since I have the same in the pendant.  After thinking about it, I think I would like the onyx since I have the onyx 20 and love the onyx/YG combo. Then today I saw a pic of the ring in carnelian and I love red so I'm considering carnelian.  As you can see I'm "all over the map" on this.
> Opinions and suggestions please.


P, VCA is all about mixing and matching their pieces. I saw a pic of both the Onyx and Carnelian rings worn together. Let me search and find for you.[Pics credit Latifalshamsi blog]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> After seeing @Gina123 's post in the action thread, I am wanting a VA ring in YG.
> Her's is the diamond pave in WG, so I initially thought I wanted the diamond pave in YG since I have the same in the pendant.  After thinking about it, I think I would like the onyx since I have the onyx 20 and love the onyx/YG combo. Then today I saw a pic of the ring in carnelian and I love red so I'm considering carnelian.  As you can see I'm "all over the map" on this.
> Opinions and suggestions please.


After seeing Hadassa's posted photos I think you are going to need BOTH.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> After seeing Hadassa's posted photos I think you are going to need BOTH.


They do look great together, don't they???!!!


----------



## MyDogTink

Suzie said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Ladies, I have a question, since I have purchased at the NYC store before (I bought my 20 motif turquoise there in 2011) do you think they would allow me to purchase the limited edition necklace over the phone or via email and then when my daughter is in NYC they would allow her to pick it up?



Why not all the NYC and ask or ask your SA to find out? Maybe he/she could make it happen?


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> View attachment 3439583
> View attachment 3439584
> 
> P, VCA is all about mixing and matching their pieces. I saw a pic of both the Onyx and Carnelian rings worn together. Let me search and find for you.[Pics credit Latifalshamsi blog]



R,  you have become Enabler Extraordinaire!![emoji1][emoji1]
That is a beautiful look with the two rings. I wonder if they are uncomfortable though since one is turned slightly to the side.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> After seeing Hadassa's posted photos I think you are going to need BOTH.



If I wear the two rings together I think I will HAVE to have that Himalayan Birkin to complete the look! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## PennyD2911

Suzie said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Ladies, I have a question, since I have purchased at the NYC store before (I bought my 20 motif turquoise there in 2011) do you think they would allow me to purchase the limited edition necklace over the phone or via email and then when my daughter is in NYC they would allow her to pick it up?





MyDogTink said:


> Why not all the NYC and ask or ask your SA to find out? Maybe he/she could make it happen?



Yes, you could try this Susie.  I've read on here members who purchase by phone from Paris and then pick up the item months later when they are there.


----------



## chaneljewel

texasgirliegirl said:


> After seeing Hadassa's posted photos I think you are going to need BOTH.



I agree that they're beautiful together!


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> R,  you have become Enabler Extraordinaire!![emoji1][emoji1]
> That is a beautiful look with the two rings. I wonder if they are uncomfortable though since one is turned slightly to the side.



Yes, it's my new career to enable  They look lovely together and cost less than the diamond ring. You will have to try though. 
I know I will get a lecture from M for enabling you 


PennyD2911 said:


> If I wear the two rings together I think I will HAVE to have that Himalayan Birkin to complete the look! [emoji23][emoji23]



Your croc Birkin would do just fine


----------



## chaneljewel

Does anyone have the two motif earrings?   I'm suddenly obsessed with them and am wondering if they can be worn casually as well as dressy.  I'm torn between them and the btf ring now.  I'm trying to make wiser decisions about what I'll really wear when I purchase VCA.  I love dangly earrings too.


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Yes, it's my new career to enable  They look lovely together and cost less than the diamond ring. You will have to try though.
> I know I will get a lecture from M for enabling you
> 
> 
> Your croc Birkin would do just fine



LOL - good to know. 
I don't think M will mind the enabling.  I keep gravitating back to the diamond pave ring so who knows where I'll land on this.


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> LOL - good to know.
> I don't think M will mind the enabling.  I keep gravitating back to the diamond pave ring so who knows where I'll land on this.


Life's too short to overanalyze and be too practical - choose what makes you happy


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Life's too short to overanalyze and be too practical - choose what makes you happy


Totally agree!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

chaneljewel said:


> Does anyone have the two motif earrings?   I'm suddenly obsessed with them and am wondering if they can be worn casually as well as dressy.  I'm torn between them and the btf ring now.  I'm trying to make wiser decisions about what I'll really wear when I purchase VCA.  I love dangly earrings too.


The earrings can easily transition from casual to dressy. Have you tried them on?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> LOL - good to know.
> I don't think M will mind the enabling.  I keep gravitating back to the diamond pave ring so who knows where I'll land on this.


I think you should save the pave for your ears and neck.
The onyx and carnelian are striking. You can wear one until you get bored and then wear the other one. Then wear them together!!


----------



## chaneljewel

texasgirliegirl said:


> The earrings can easily transition from casual to dressy. Have you tried them on?


 No, I haven't.  I don't live near a VCA store or NM, but my SA can ship them to me to try.  Have you tried them on?   I just think I'd wear the earrings a lot.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

chaneljewel said:


> No, I haven't.  I don't live near a VCA store or NM, but my SA can ship them to me to try.  Have you tried them on?   I just think I'd wear the earrings a lot.


I had very high hopes for these earrings. In fact, I was slightly obsessed at one point and felt certain that I would buy them. I just couldn't decide between the white mop or the TE/carnelian combination.
Last Fall while visiting the Chicago boutique I tried them on. They were very meh on me. I was so dissapointed but I DID eventually purchase the three stone magic earrings.
I think you should get them on approval and try them on. You will know right away if you love them and if they love you back.


----------



## chaneljewel

texasgirliegirl said:


> I had very high hopes for these earrings. In fact, I was slightly obsessed at one point and felt certain that I would buy them. I just couldn't decide between the white mop or the TE/carnelian combination.
> Last Fall while visiting the Chicago boutique I tried them on. They were very meh on me. I was so dissapointed but I DID eventually purchase the three stone magic earrings.
> I think you should get them on approval and try them on. You will know right away if you love them and if they love you back.


Thanks TGG.  I thought about the three motif too.  Do you wear these casually?   You have blonde hair, right?   I do too so think the MOP would look pretty with blonde hair.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

chaneljewel said:


> Thanks TGG.  I thought about the three motif too.  Do you wear these casually?   You have blonde hair, right?   I do too so think the MOP would look pretty with blonde hair.


I haven't worn them casually although people do. 
While my hair is blondish I feel that these earrings are universally flattering. Mine are the white mop/onyx/gray mop version.


----------



## chaneljewel

texasgirliegirl said:


> I haven't worn them casually although people do.
> While my hair is blondish I feel that these earrings are universally flattering. Mine are the white mop/onyx/gray mop version.


That's a great combo!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

chaneljewel said:


> That's a great combo!


I really love these earrings.  Since I don't typically wear earrings that dangle, these are very special to me.  They were also a milestone birthday gift from my DH.
Whenever I saw them in the boutiques I always felt that they were VERY VCA yet too glamorous for me.  There were so many other earrings on my wishlist.  
After collecting all the practical choices (fleurette, frivole, vintage almanbra, for example) I tried them on and fell in love.
Should you ever decide to buy them don't hesitate to ask your SA to show you several pairs. It took me a little while to find the perfect pair because I had a particular shade of gray MOP in mind.  My SA was absolutely wonderful and found the perfect pair for me and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## chaneljewel

texasgirliegirl said:


> I really love these earrings.  Since I don't typically wear earrings that dangle, these are very special to me.  They were also a milestone birthday gift from my DH.
> Whenever I saw them in the boutiques I always felt that they were VERY VCA yet too glamorous for me.  There were so many other earrings on my wishlist.
> After collecting all the practical choices (fleurette, frivole, vintage almanbra, for example) I tried them on and fell in love.
> Should you ever decide to buy them don't hesitate to ask your SA to show you several pairs. It took me a little while to find the perfect pair because I had a particular shade of gray MOP in mind.  My SA was absolutely wonderful and found the perfect pair for me and I couldn't be happier.



Thanks.  I'll take your advice.  I've been looking at pics of the three motifs and am now intrigue.


----------



## PennyD2911

Since I'm stalking the VCA VA ring, I was looking through one of the old now closed VCA disvusdion threads.  I saw pics of a gorgeous 20 motif in turquoise and a 20 motif in carnelian that @allaboutbags (I think it was ) posted. 
Most of the pics in that thread are from 2008-2010.  The turquoise in that pic was a gorgeous color and seemed lighter than the pics of recent years the carnelian was a very rich red that I haven't seen on any pieces.  Have any of you noticed the difference in the color or richness and depth of color in the current stones vs older stones?


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> I think you should save the pave for your ears and neck.
> The onyx and carnelian are striking. You can wear one until you get bored and then wear the other one. Then wear them together!!



Good idea!  I've been wearing my VA diamond pave pendant constantly since I purchased it. Love it![emoji173]️
My new Brian Gavin diamond studs have taken over my ears. [emoji1][emoji1]
So true about the onyx and carnelian being striking.  I was googling pics of the diamond pave ring in YG when the onyx caught my eye and then I saw a pic of ring in carnelian and well you know the rest of the story. [emoji1]


----------



## dialv

PennyD2911 said:


> Since I'm stalking the VCA VA ring, I was looking through one of the old now closed VCA disvusdion threads.  I saw pics of a gorgeous 20 motif in turquoise and a 20 motif in carnelian that @allaboutbags (I think it was ) posted.
> Most of the pics in that thread are from 2008-2010.  The turquoise in that pic was a gorgeous color and seemed lighter than the pics of recent years the carnelian was a very rich red that I haven't seen on any pieces.  Have any of you noticed the difference in the color or richness and depth of color in the current stones vs older stones?



My first turquoise, a pendant, was a lighter shade and its my favorite. When the bracelet arrived it was bright but I knew I better take it.


----------



## PennyD2911

dialv said:


> My first turquoise, a pendant, was a lighter shade and its my favorite. When the bracelet arrived it was bright but I knew I better take it.


The turquoise in the pic I saw was lighter and beautiful, however I still like the brighter turquoise also.


----------



## queenvictoria2

Does VCA give an appraisal or valuation report for Ins purposes on Sweet jewelry?


----------



## jssl1688

queenvictoria2 said:


> Does VCA give an appraisal or valuation report for Ins purposes on Sweet jewelry?



I don't see why not. Whether the piece is at a low or high price point, it is still VCA. Just ask them to give you a cert for insurance purposes. There shouldn't be any problems.


----------



## queenvictoria2

Thank you!


----------



## sweetlaurieh

ChaneLisette said:


> I have reported nearly 20 listings in the the last few days and it is unfortunate that people are paying so much for these fakes.


Has anyone noticed an influx of fake Van Cleef and Arpels on eBay lately?  The sellers are all different, and from all over the country.  The only common denominators are that all the sellers have a "0" (zero) feedback score and the photos are the same from seller to seller (with photos of a VCA "certificate").  Anyone know what's going on with this?  And does anyone have advice on how to stop this?


----------



## ChaneLisette

sweetlaurieh said:


> Has anyone noticed an influx of fake Van Cleef and Arpels on eBay lately?  The sellers are all different, and from all over the country.  The only common denominators are that all the sellers have a "0" (zero) feedback score and the photos are the same from seller to seller (with photos of a VCA "certificate").  Anyone know what's going on with this?  And does anyone have advice on how to stop this?


I have noticed and there are so many of them. I have reported many to eBay and VCA but they rarely are removed. I am assuming it is the same people selling over and over but they use different usernames and profiles to protect from any negative feedback they receive.


----------



## kimber418

sweetlaurieh said:


> Has anyone noticed an influx of fake Van Cleef and Arpels on eBay lately?  The sellers are all different, and from all over the country.  The only common denominators are that all the sellers have a "0" (zero) feedback score and the photos are the same from seller to seller (with photos of a VCA "certificate").  Anyone know what's going on with this?  And does anyone have advice on how to stop this?


----------



## kimber418

Yes I have noticed the fake VCA on eBay.  It is so horrible that people are buying these fakes and thinking they are real.....or maybe not.
The best we can do is report them (there is a report button on Ebay) if you see a fake listing on Ebay.  It only takes a minute.  Honestly I do not
think EBAY cares about the fakes.   If the buyer of the fake VCA finds out the piece they have bought is counterfeit then Paypal/Ebay will have to get involved so sooner or later Ebay will have to step it up.  All the sellers of these fake VCA  have "0" feedback and say they ship from random midwestern towns.  These sellers do not live in these towns.   They are shipping from China I believe.   I think it is a huge production of fake VCA being produced in China.  Just my thoughts.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sweetlaurieh said:


> Has anyone noticed an influx of fake Van Cleef and Arpels on eBay lately?  The sellers are all different, and from all over the country.  The only common denominators are that all the sellers have a "0" (zero) feedback score and the photos are the same from seller to seller (with photos of a VCA "certificate").  Anyone know what's going on with this?  And does anyone have advice on how to stop this?


It is a counterfeit ring operating out of China and it is a huge problem.
  People may believe they are getting a great deal and never realize the piece is counterfeit.  Then the piece can potentially find it's way into the secondary market and reputable resellers can become tainted.  Rarely do resellers ever send items in for authentication.  They rely on COA's and the integrity of their clients. along with visual inspection.  These fakes even have stolen serial numbers.
Another tpf member had PM'd me earlier this year quite distressed.  These shady sellers are making it appear that they are located all over the USA but the piece actually ships from CHINA.  I have reported many of these and finally gave up out of frustration.  You can report the piece and the more people who do, helps.  Ebay told me that as long as they have a COA they appear authentic and what I tried to explain to them is that these COA'S are easily faked..ribbon, boxes, etc. The only reason I knew these pieces (reported) were fake is because VCA has never produced the pieces listed...such as turquoise set in pink gold.  NEVER CREATED.
Ebay really is no longer a safe way to purchase VCA unless you plan to ship it in for authentication, which is always a good idea anyway.  Not "cleaning"...authentication.  It is very worth it if you decide to take this risk...of course nothing compares to the boutique experience.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> Yes I have noticed the fake VCA on eBay.  It is so horrible that people are buying these fakes and thinking they are real.....or maybe not.
> The best we can do is report them (there is a report button on Ebay) if you see a fake listing on Ebay.  It only takes a minute.  Honestly I do not
> think EBAY cares about the fakes.   If the buyer of the fake VCA finds out the piece they have bought is counterfeit then Paypal/Ebay will have to get involved so sooner or later Ebay will have to step it up.  All the sellers of these fake VCA  have "0" feedback and say they ship from random midwestern towns.  These sellers do not live in these towns.   They are shipping from China I believe.   I think it is a huge production of fake VCA being produced in China.  Just my thoughts.


Kimber is 100% correct!!!
I honestly believe that if we all started reporting these fakes Ebay would take notice.


----------



## HeidiDavis

texasgirliegirl said:


> It is a counterfeit ring operating out of China and it is a huge problem.
> People may believe they are getting a great deal and never realize the piece is counterfeit.  Then the piece can potentially find it's way into the secondary market and reputable resellers can become tainted.  Rarely do resellers ever send items in for authentication.  They rely on COA's and the integrity of their clients. along with visual inspection.  These fakes even have stolen serial numbers.
> Another tpf member had PM'd me earlier this year quite distressed.  These shady sellers are making it appear that they are located all over the USA but the piece actually ships from CHINA.  I have reported many of these and finally gave up out of frustration.  You can report the piece and the more people who do, helps.  Ebay told me that as long as they have a COA they appear authentic and what I tried to explain to them is that these COA'S are easily faked..ribbon, boxes, etc. The only reason I knew these pieces (reported) were fake is because VCA has never produced the pieces listed...such as turquoise set in pink gold.  NEVER CREATED.
> Ebay really is no longer a safe way to purchase VCA unless you plan to ship it in for authentication, which is always a good idea anyway.  Not "cleaning"...authentication.  It is very worth it if you decide to take this risk...of course nothing compares to the boutique experience.




Thank you for all of this great information!  I don't think I will EVER  buy anything designer from ebay.  It just isn't worth the stress of wondering if it's authentic!


----------



## CATEYES

texasgirliegirl said:


> This is one of my favorite VCA pieces.  Why in the world did they discontinue such a beautiful item??
> I wonder what happened to Calisnoopy??  She had an amazing collection and it was always so much fun to see her photos.


Hey TGG! I'm not getting notifications when a thread in subscribed to gets another message so I didn't know everyone had been talking Anyway, calisnoopy rarely comes on TPF anymore but she is in Instagram and goes by the same name. I'm in love with this necklace even after all these years as well. Wish they hadn't stopped making it.


----------



## chaneljewel

TGG, I took your advice on the three tier motif earrings...love!!!!!


----------



## Suzie

chaneljewel said:


> TGG, I took your advice on the three tier motif earrings...love!!!!!


Congrats, do you have a photo?


----------



## chaneljewel

Suzie said:


> Congrats, do you have a photo?


I'll post one soon.


----------



## Suzie

Here is a pic for my fellow Aussie's.


----------



## Canturi lover

Suzie said:


> Here is a pic for my fellow Aussie's.



Thanks Suzie. This is so exciting. I emailed them and they just said it would open in September - no specific date.


----------



## TankerToad

chaneljewel said:


> TGG, I took your advice on the three tier motif earrings...love!!!!!



Wahoooooo
Can't wait to see[emoji175]


----------



## sugarplumpurse

Hello Ladies! I would love to hear your opinion on the sweet pave wg necklace and earstuds. Since one lovely tpfer posted her sweet pave wg necklace I've been thinking of the sweet pave wg collection. However I cannot find many mod shots of either one or both together being worn. Is there anyone who have both necklace and earstuds in the vca collection? Or if you have any one of them are you enjoying wearing it? Any input would be appreciated. [emoji173]️


----------



## texasgirliegirl

chaneljewel said:


> TGG, I took your advice on the three tier motif earrings...love!!!!!


You did?!!!
Can't wait to see photos. 
Congratulations!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sugarplumpurse said:


> Hello Ladies! I would love to hear your opinion on the sweet pave wg necklace and earstuds. Since one lovely tpfer posted her sweet pave wg necklace I've been thinking of the sweet pave wg collection. However I cannot find many mod shots of either one or both together being worn. Is there anyone who have both necklace and earstuds in the vca collection? Or if you have any one of them are you enjoying wearing it? Any input would be appreciated. [emoji173]️


A while back I compared the sweet pave ear studs to the small fleurettes and the single Socrate ear studs. They are very pretty earrings and you get a lot of sparkle (plus that iconic clover shape) for the price.


----------



## sugarplumpurse

texasgirliegirl said:


> A while back I compared the sweet pave ear studs to the small fleurettes and the single Socrate ear studs. They are very pretty earrings and you get a lot of sparkle (plus that iconic clover shape) for the price.



Thank you for your input. You are always so helpful. [emoji173]️


----------



## sugarplumpurse

.


----------



## chaneljewel

texasgirliegirl said:


> You did?!!!
> Can't wait to see photos.
> Congratulations!!!



I've never actually taken a selfie...just haven't.  I tried this morning as I wore my beautiful earrings to church but not sure if it's even clear enough to post...lol.  I purchased the same ones as you TGG.  I just love the YG combination.   I'm in love all over again with VCA.  Earrings are a weakness, especially dangling ones.  Not sure why but it's just me.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

chaneljewel said:


> I've never actually taken a selfie...just haven't.  I tried this morning as I wore my beautiful earrings to church but not sure if it's even clear enough to post...lol.  I purchased the same ones as you TGG.  I just love the YG combination.   I'm in love all over again with VCA.  Earrings are a weakness, especially dangling ones.  Not sure why but it's just me.


I feel the same way!! You don't have to post a selfie although I'm sure that everybody would love to share your joy. You can also just post a photo of the earrings. Since the gray mother of pearl has so much variation It would be fun to see what you selected.


----------



## Suzie

Ladies, funny story, my FIL has called one of his racehorses "Take A Selfie", he has his finger on the pulse for an 85 year old, don't you think"


----------



## Suzie

Warning, there is no VCA to be seen in this photo. Here is me taking a selfie with "Taking A Selfie"!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Suzie said:


> Ladies, funny story, my FIL has called one of his racehorses "Take A Selfie", he has his finger on the pulse for an 85 year old, don't you think"





Suzie said:


> Warning, there is no VCA to be seen in this photo. Here is me taking a selfie with "Taking A Selfie"!



Love this! Your FIL rocks!!! [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## chaneljewel

Suzie said:


> Warning, there is no VCA to be seen in this photo. Here is me taking a selfie with "Taking A Selfie"!



Priceless!


----------



## cherylc

hi everyone!

I wanted to share a special piece my husband bought me while we were on our honeymoon in Paris a couple weeks ago.

Blue Sevres and diamond bracelet only available at the Vendome boutique! Technically my second VCA piece as he bought me a sweet bracelet a few days before this gift.

I love it so much!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PennyD2911

cherylc said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> I wanted to share a special piece my husband bought me while we were on our honeymoon in Paris a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Blue Sevres and diamond bracelet only available at the Vendome boutique! Technically my second VCA piece as he bought me a sweet bracelet a few days before this gift.
> 
> I love it so much!! [emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3446989
> View attachment 3446990


Beautiful  -  Congratulations


----------



## Sparkledolll

cherylc said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> I wanted to share a special piece my husband bought me while we were on our honeymoon in Paris a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Blue Sevres and diamond bracelet only available at the Vendome boutique! Technically my second VCA piece as he bought me a sweet bracelet a few days before this gift.
> 
> I love it so much!! [emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3446989
> View attachment 3446990



Stunning! Congrats dear [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Pourquoipas

cherylc said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> I wanted to share a special piece my husband bought me while we were on our honeymoon in Paris a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Blue Sevres and diamond bracelet only available at the Vendome boutique! Technically my second VCA piece as he bought me a sweet bracelet a few days before this gift.
> 
> I love it so much!! [emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3446989
> View attachment 3446990



A dreampiece! Congrats!


----------



## breeze22

cherylc said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> I wanted to share a special piece my husband bought me while we were on our honeymoon in Paris a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Blue Sevres and diamond bracelet only available at the Vendome boutique! Technically my second VCA piece as he bought me a sweet bracelet a few days before this gift.
> 
> I love it so much!! [emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3446989
> View attachment 3446990



So pretty~ Congrats!!


----------



## Suzie

cherylc said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> I wanted to share a special piece my husband bought me while we were on our honeymoon in Paris a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Blue Sevres and diamond bracelet only available at the Vendome boutique! Technically my second VCA piece as he bought me a sweet bracelet a few days before this gift.
> 
> I love it so much!! [emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3446989
> View attachment 3446990


How beautiful, what a lovely gift from your husband.


----------



## breeze22

For anyone with the perlee clover bracelet and the Cartier love bracelet... Can anyone help with sizing?  I have a size 16 love bracelet and wasn't sure if a small or medium perlee clover would stack better together. I didn't want one going over the other too much to minimize scratching. Wanted to see what others did for sizing. Thank you!


----------



## chaneljewel

cherylc said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> I wanted to share a special piece my husband bought me while we were on our honeymoon in Paris a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Blue Sevres and diamond bracelet only available at the Vendome boutique! Technically my second VCA piece as he bought me a sweet bracelet a few days before this gift.
> 
> I love it so much!! [emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3446989
> View attachment 3446990



Gorgeous!


----------



## Sparkledolll

breeze22 said:


> For anyone with the perlee clover bracelet and the Cartier love bracelet... Can anyone help with sizing?  I have a size 16 love bracelet and wasn't sure if a small or medium perlee clover would stack better together. I didn't want one going over the other too much to minimize scratching. Wanted to see what others did for sizing. Thank you!



I wear size 17 Love bracelet and the medium clover Perlee stack perfectly with it. They never slide over each other. I can fit size 16 Love and small Perlee too but I prefer to have my bracelets on the loose side, about an inch past my wrist bone. Hope this helps!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cherylc said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> I wanted to share a special piece my husband bought me while we were on our honeymoon in Paris a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Blue Sevres and diamond bracelet only available at the Vendome boutique! Technically my second VCA piece as he bought me a sweet bracelet a few days before this gift.
> 
> I love it so much!! [emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3446989
> View attachment 3446990


One of the most beautiful bracelets I've ever seen!!
Best wishes to you for a lifetime of marital bliss!


----------



## dialv

cherylc said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> I wanted to share a special piece my husband bought me while we were on our honeymoon in Paris a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Blue Sevres and diamond bracelet only available at the Vendome boutique! Technically my second VCA piece as he bought me a sweet bracelet a few days before this gift.
> 
> I love it so much!! [emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3446989
> View attachment 3446990



Omg[emoji7] sooo gorgeous lucky you!!  Honeymoon in Paris sounds dreamy


----------



## HADASSA

cherylc said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> I wanted to share a special piece my husband bought me while we were on our honeymoon in Paris a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Blue Sevres and diamond bracelet only available at the Vendome boutique! Technically my second VCA piece as he bought me a sweet bracelet a few days before this gift.
> 
> I love it so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446989
> View attachment 3446990





texasgirliegirl said:


> One of the most beautiful bracelets I've ever seen!!
> Best wishes to you for a lifetime of marital bliss!


Very beautiful indeed  And I echo TGG's sentiments for a lifetime of wedded bliss


----------



## HADASSA

breeze22 said:


> For anyone with the perlee clover bracelet and the Cartier love bracelet... Can anyone help with sizing?  I have a size 16 love bracelet and wasn't sure if a small or medium perlee clover would stack better together. I didn't want one going over the other too much to minimize scratching. Wanted to see what others did for sizing. Thank you!





Natalie j said:


> I wear size 17 Love bracelet and the medium clover Perlee stack perfectly with it. They never slide over each other. I can fit size 16 Love and small Perlee too but I prefer to have my bracelets on the loose side, about an inch past my wrist bone. Hope this helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447165


Natalie is right. The best match for the 16 LOVE is the SMALL Perlee.


----------



## kimber418

I may have to print a picture of this and tape it to my husbands dashboard!   Stunning!   Congrats!


----------



## ChaneLisette

breeze22 said:


> For anyone with the perlee clover bracelet and the Cartier love bracelet... Can anyone help with sizing?  I have a size 16 love bracelet and wasn't sure if a small or medium perlee clover would stack better together. I didn't want one going over the other too much to minimize scratching. Wanted to see what others did for sizing. Thank you!


My 16 Love was bigger than my small perlee and would always slightly go over my perlee. I felt that the Love had a sharper edge and I did not want the beading to scratch. My guess is that the small perlee was 0.5 cm smaller than my 16 Love.


----------



## breeze22

HADASSA said:


> Natalie is right. The best match for the 16 LOVE is the SMALL Perlee.





Natalie j said:


> I wear size 17 Love bracelet and the medium clover Perlee stack perfectly with it. They never slide over each other. I can fit size 16 Love and small Perlee too but I prefer to have my bracelets on the loose side, about an inch past my wrist bone. Hope this helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447165



Thank you both!! This definitely helps a lot. I assumed the small perlee would work best but you both helped firm up my decision.


----------



## chaneljewel

cherylc said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> I wanted to share a special piece my husband bought me while we were on our honeymoon in Paris a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Blue Sevres and diamond bracelet only available at the Vendome boutique! Technically my second VCA piece as he bought me a sweet bracelet a few days before this gift.
> 
> I love it so much!! [emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3446989
> View attachment 3446990



So beautiful!   I wish the U.S. had the blue!!!!


----------



## breeze22

ChaneLisette said:


> My 16 Love was bigger than my small perlee and would always slightly go over my perlee. I felt that the Love had a sharper edge and I did not want the beading to scratch. My guess is that the small perlee was 0.5 cm smaller than my 16 Love.



Hmm... So I guess they don't sit side by side perfectly huh? I was deciding to go with the small perlee with my 16 love but I don't want the beaded border of the perlee to scratch either.  Thanks for the info.
Decisions... Decisions...


----------



## ChaneLisette

breeze22 said:


> Hmm... So I guess they don't sit side by side perfectly huh? I was deciding to go with the small perlee with my 16 love but I don't want the beaded border of the perlee to scratch either.  Thanks for the info.
> Decisions... Decisions...



It stacked okay but my Love would completely go over my perlee sometimes too. I think it depends on your comfort level because obviously many wear them together and may not experience the same issues I had.


----------



## Sparkledolll

breeze22 said:


> Hmm... So I guess they don't sit side by side perfectly huh? I was deciding to go with the small perlee with my 16 love but I don't want the beaded border of the perlee to scratch either.  Thanks for the info.
> Decisions... Decisions...



I stack my bracelets all the time and the Perlees are pretty much scratch free. I've had them for 2-3 years now and I do wear them a lot. I have had no issues whatsoever. The hardest decision was whether to go for RG or WG clover. Please do post pics when you get yours [emoji1]


----------



## breeze22

Natalie j said:


> I stack my bracelets all the time and the Perlees are pretty much scratch free. I've had them for 2-3 years now and I do wear them a lot. I have had no issues whatsoever. The hardest decision was whether to go for RG or WG clover. Please do post pics when you get yours [emoji1]





ChaneLisette said:


> It stacked okay but my Love would completely go over my perlee sometimes too. I think it depends on your comfort level because obviously many wear them together and may not experience the same issues I had.



It seems you both had different experiences so I looked up the circumference measurements of the perlee and love and it explains why you are experiencing different things! The medium perlee and size 17 love are both 6.7 inches so they stack perfectly like Natalie's. The small perlee however is 5.52 inches while size 16 love is 6.3 inches hence why ChaneLisette's love is completely going over the perlee.  

I already have the size 16 love so either way I go it looks like it won't be as perfect as I would have liked it! I did decide on pink gold though.


----------



## majusaka

I really like the vintage Alhambra bracelet yg with alternating malachite and pave gold motifs, does anyone know if this is currently available in certain boutiques? Or is it a LE piece from past seasons?


----------



## sjunky13

cherylc said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> I wanted to share a special piece my husband bought me while we were on our honeymoon in Paris a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Blue Sevres and diamond bracelet only available at the Vendome boutique! Technically my second VCA piece as he bought me a sweet bracelet a few days before this gift.
> 
> I love it so much!! [emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3446989
> View attachment 3446990


wowowowow! This is def a beautiful memory of your honeymoon in Paris!  how lovely!


----------



## ChaneLisette

breeze22 said:


> It seems you both had different experiences so I looked up the circumference measurements of the perlee and love and it explains why you are experiencing different things! The medium perlee and size 17 love are both 6.7 inches so they stack perfectly like Natalie's. The small perlee however is 5.52 inches while size 16 love is 6.3 inches hence why ChaneLisette's love is completely going over the perlee.
> 
> I already have the size 16 love so either way I go it looks like it won't be as perfect as I would have liked it! I did decide on pink gold though.


Pink gold is beautiful! Please share pics after you buy it.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

majusaka said:


> I really like the vintage Alhambra bracelet yg with alternating malachite and pave gold motifs, does anyone know if this is currently available in certain boutiques? Or is it a LE piece from past seasons?


Hi, this bracelet will be offered in the states this fall along with the 20 motif necklace. Hope this helps, good luck!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

cherylc said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> I wanted to share a special piece my husband bought me while we were on our honeymoon in Paris a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Blue Sevres and diamond bracelet only available at the Vendome boutique! Technically my second VCA piece as he bought me a sweet bracelet a few days before this gift.
> 
> I love it so much!! [emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3446989
> View attachment 3446990


OMG WOW this bracelet is truly stunning!!! Congrats dear on your marriage and this stunning bracelet! If you have time please post a modeling photo of this beauty, I'd love to see it being worn. Thanks in advance!


----------



## majusaka

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi, this bracelet will be offered in the states this fall along with the 20 motif necklace. Hope this helps, good luck!


I am based in the UK but still great to know it's coming back! Do you know the price of the bracelet by any chance? And does it come with pure gold (no diamonds)?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi, this bracelet will be offered in the states this fall along with the 20 motif necklace. Hope this helps, good luck!


Sprinkles is correct.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

majusaka said:


> I am based in the UK but still great to know it's coming back! Do you know the price of the bracelet by any chance? And does it come with pure gold (no diamonds)?


It only comes with the pave. 
The malachite alternating with the all yg was a limited edition. I have the 10 motif.


----------



## cherylc

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> OMG WOW this bracelet is truly stunning!!! Congrats dear on your marriage and this stunning bracelet! If you have time please post a modeling photo of this beauty, I'd love to see it being worn. Thanks in advance!



hard to capture the bracelet on the wrist since you can only see a few motifs at a time but trying! sorry you can see some motif imprints on my wrist. lol. 

also I got it shortened. they took out one link in between each motif.

thank you to everyone for your well wishes!! [emoji5]


----------



## kimber418

cherylc said:


> hard to capture the bracelet on the wrist since you can only see a few motifs at a time but trying! sorry you can see some motif imprints on my wrist. lol.
> 
> also I got it shortened. they took out one link in between each motif.
> 
> thank you to everyone for your well wishes!! [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3448688
> 
> View attachment 3448691
> 
> View attachment 3448692
> View attachment 3448693




Cherylc~Your bracelet is beautiful.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## majusaka

cherylc said:


> hard to capture the bracelet on the wrist since you can only see a few motifs at a time but trying! sorry you can see some motif imprints on my wrist. lol.
> 
> also I got it shortened. they took out one link in between each motif.
> 
> thank you to everyone for your well wishes!! [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3448688
> 
> View attachment 3448691
> 
> View attachment 3448692
> View attachment 3448693


Your bracelet is so beautiful! Do you mind sharing the price of the bracelet?


----------



## Suzie

As VCA will be opening its first store in Australia (Melbourne) I wonder if they will do a limited edition piece?


----------



## Suzie

Ladies, thanks to a lovely member I was able to purchase the NY Magic onyx pendant and I love it, no modelling pics yet as I haven't worn it out but here it is.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

This morning I decided to take a peek at evilbay just to see what interesting pieces might have popped up.  I am frankly disturbed by the number of blatant fakes currently listed.  While I wasted my time by reporting them, I can't help but wonder how/why these sellers with (0) feedback can continue to list counterfeits.  These are obvious counterfeits because the pieces listed are in metal/stone combinations that VCA never created.  What is especially upsetting is that there are several onyx vintage pendants set in pink gold.  FAKES.  Our holiday pendant will be in this combination (with a diamond)... infuriating.


----------



## cherylc

majusaka said:


> Your bracelet is so beautiful! Do you mind sharing the price of the bracelet?



it was 13,900 euros before VAT return which is around 12%.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

cherylc said:


> hard to capture the bracelet on the wrist since you can only see a few motifs at a time but trying! sorry you can see some motif imprints on my wrist. lol.
> 
> also I got it shortened. they took out one link in between each motif.
> 
> thank you to everyone for your well wishes!! [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3448688
> 
> View attachment 3448691
> 
> View attachment 3448692
> View attachment 3448693


Thank you so much for sharing these amazing photos with us! It look stunning on you, I'm obsessed


----------



## sjunky13

cherylc said:


> hard to capture the bracelet on the wrist since you can only see a few motifs at a time but trying! sorry you can see some motif imprints on my wrist. lol.
> 
> also I got it shortened. they took out one link in between each motif.
> 
> thank you to everyone for your well wishes!! [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3448688
> 
> View attachment 3448691
> 
> View attachment 3448692
> View attachment 3448693


woow! This looks amazing, just stunning.


----------



## kimber418

I am SERIOUSLY obsessed !


----------



## sailorstripes

Suzie said:


> View attachment 3448825
> View attachment 3448826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, thanks to a lovely member I was able to purchase the NY Magic onyx pendant and I love it, no modelling pics yet as I haven't worn it out but here it is.



This is so beautiful, congratulations! I love the pendant and I also love the box that it came in. What a gorgeous design. I wish that was a scarf!


----------



## Suzie

sailorstripes said:


> This is so beautiful, congratulations! I love the pendant and I also love the box that it came in. What a gorgeous design. I wish that was a scarf!


Thank you, what did you wish was a scarf design?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Suzie said:


> Thank you, what did you wish was a scarf design?


Perhaps she meant that she wishes the cost of the pendant was similar to the price of a scarf...(?)


----------



## JoannaEmily

^^ Or perhaps she meant the pattern on the box would make a lovely scarf design?


----------



## sailorstripes

JoannaEmily said:


> ^^ Or perhaps she meant the pattern on the box would make a lovely scarf design?



Yes, that the pattern on the box would make a nice scarf design. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Suzie

sailorstripes said:


> Yes, that the pattern on the box would make a nice scarf design. Sorry for the confusion.



Yes, I agree.


----------



## bags to die for

Suzie, I asked whether the opening of the Melbourne store would have a special item. Alas, there isn't!


----------



## Suzie

bags to die for said:


> Suzie, I asked whether the opening of the Melbourne store would have a special item. Alas, there isn't!


Bugger!


----------



## Suzie

Here is a bad photo I took today, I am wearing the frivole WG earrings, turquoise ring and onyx WG pendant.


----------



## Suzie

Just notice I look cross eyed, I am so not good at taking selfie pics.


----------



## bags to die for

love it!


----------



## sailorstripes

What a great combination on you Suzie. I especially love it with the Kelly!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Suzie said:


> Here is a bad photo I took today, I am wearing the frivole WG earrings, turquoise ring and onyx WG pendant.


LOVE!!!
Your red kelly is gorgeous, too!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Looks wonderful!


----------



## HADASSA

Suzie said:


> Here is a bad photo I took today, I am wearing the frivole WG earrings, turquoise ring and onyx WG pendant.


Lovely pairing  Well worth the wait


----------



## Suzie

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Suzie said:


> Here is a bad photo I took today, I am wearing the frivole WG earrings, turquoise ring and onyx WG pendant.



Beautiful pairing, [emoji76][emoji76] your red Kelly as well!


----------



## dialv

Suzie said:


> Here is a bad photo I took today, I am wearing the frivole WG earrings, turquoise ring and onyx WG pendant.



Great picture, and love the bag too!!


----------



## kimber418

Suzie said:


> Here is a bad photo I took today, I am wearing the frivole WG earrings, turquoise ring and onyx WG pendant.



Suzie, Love the WG Frivole earrings, turquoise ring and the beautiful WG onyx pendant!  It looks beautiful on you!


----------



## PennyD2911

Suzie said:


> Here is a bad photo I took today, I am wearing the frivole WG earrings, turquoise ring and onyx WG pendant.


Beautiful *Suz*! Congrats on getting the SE Magic Pendent!
You've inspired me with your rouge Kelly and all black outfit.  I'm going to have to take my Rouge Vif HAC 32 out of hiding and carry it.  I wear head to toe black so much and have often thought about carrying the HAC, but just never do. After seeing your pretty Kelly my RV HAC is up next for rotation.


----------



## PennyD2911

A couple weeks ago *TGG *mentioned the post on the  Perlee Hoop Earrings are angled. Does anyone have a pic of their hoops that show the post?
TIA


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Does anybody have any VCA regrets?
I was just thinking about this recently. 
While I feel very thankful for what I have, in retrospect I may have made a few different choices along the way. For example, I would have purchased the pave vintage earrings in yg much earlier ( instead of the plain yg). Back then I felt that they were too expensive but in retrospect had I purchased them first, I probably would not have felt the need to keep buying other vintage earrings just to match my necklaces. Certainly not the plain yg.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> A couple weeks ago *TGG *mentioned the post on the  Perlee Hoop Earrings are angled. Does anyone have a pic of their hoops that show the post?
> TIA


I can get mine out of the safe and take a photo for you later this week if you would like me to.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> I can get mine out of the safe and take a photo for you later this week if you would like me to.


No, I don't want to trouble anyone, I just thought maybe someone might already have a pic. 
Thank you for offering, very sweet!


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Does anybody have any VCA regrets?
> I was just thinking about this recently.
> While I feel very thankful for what I have, in retrospect I may have made a few different choices along the way. For example, I would have purchased the pave vintage earrings in yg much earlier ( instead of the plain yg). Back then I felt that they were too expensive but in retrospect had I purchased them first, I probably would not have felt the need to keep buying other vintage earrings just to match my necklaces. Certainly not the plain yg.


My VCA regret at this point is not purchasing the Perlee Diamond Clover bracelet instead of two or three other VCA items. Like you with the VA diamond pave earrings, I thought the bracelet was too expensive, and I'm still having a little trouble getting past the price.  As you pointed out for the price of the other things I could have bought the bracelet and would have enjoyed it much more.  It's still at the top of my VCA Wish List.


----------



## dialv

texasgirliegirl said:


> Does anybody have any VCA regrets?
> I was just thinking about this recently.
> While I feel very thankful for what I have, in retrospect I may have made a few different choices along the way. For example, I would have purchased the pave vintage earrings in yg much earlier ( instead of the plain yg). Back then I felt that they were too expensive but in retrospect had I purchased them first, I probably would not have felt the need to keep buying other vintage earrings just to match my necklaces. Certainly not the plain yg.



I really wished I would have bought the Lucky bracelet in White gold. It was still offered back then and I would have had the lapis, turquoise combo. I loved the malachite leaf but now malachite is always available.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> My VCA regret at this point is not purchasing the Perlee Diamond Clover bracelet instead of two or three other VCA items. Like you with the VA diamond pave earrings, I thought the bracelet was too expensive, and I'm still having a little trouble getting past the price.  As you pointed out for the price of the other things I could have bought the bracelet and would have enjoyed it much more.  It's still at the top of my VCA Wish List.


I can relate to this!!
The price really does stop me in my tracks. 
Every time.


----------



## klynneann

texasgirliegirl said:


> Does anybody have any VCA regrets?
> I was just thinking about this recently.
> While I feel very thankful for what I have, in retrospect I may have made a few different choices along the way. For example, I would have purchased the pave vintage earrings in yg much earlier ( instead of the plain yg). Back then I felt that they were too expensive but in retrospect had I purchased them first, I probably would not have felt the need to keep buying other vintage earrings just to match my necklaces. Certainly not the plain yg.


Ugh.  The perlee variation ring in WG.  It was my first VCA purchase actually.  I let myself be talked into it, not realizing how much it was.  It's beautiful but I never use it and wish very much that I had gotten the sweet carnelian earrings instead - I would use those all the time, and they are still on my wish list.


----------



## **Chanel**

texasgirliegirl said:


> Does anybody have any VCA regrets?
> I was just thinking about this recently.
> While I feel very thankful for what I have, in retrospect I may have made a few different choices along the way. For example, I would have purchased the pave vintage earrings in yg much earlier ( instead of the plain yg). Back then I felt that they were too expensive but in retrospect had I purchased them first, I probably would not have felt the need to keep buying other vintage earrings just to match my necklaces. Certainly not the plain yg.



My biggest regret?
That I did not start with VCA earlier, like 10-15 years ago, when their prices where much more friendlier .
But then again, that is not really reasonable thinking, as I was still in my teen years 15 years ago so I did not have the budget anyway .


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> I can relate to this!!
> The price really does stop me in my tracks.
> Every time.



I know you want this bracelet as much as I do, and maybe like me you have talked yourself out of it more than once b/c of the price.


----------



## Mali_

PennyD2911 said:


> My VCA regret at this point is not purchasing the Perlee Diamond Clover bracelet instead of two or three other VCA items. Like you with the VA diamond pave earrings, I thought the bracelet was too expensive, and I'm still having a little trouble getting past the price.  As you pointed out for the price of the other things I could have bought the bracelet and would have enjoyed it much more.  It's still at the top of my VCA Wish List.



Not buying that bracelet at a decreased price point will haunt me forever.


----------



## doloresmia

texasgirliegirl said:


> Does anybody have any VCA regrets?
> I was just thinking about this recently.
> While I feel very thankful for what I have, in retrospect I may have made a few different choices along the way. For example, I would have purchased the pave vintage earrings in yg much earlier ( instead of the plain yg). Back then I felt that they were too expensive but in retrospect had I purchased them first, I probably would not have felt the need to keep buying other vintage earrings just to match my necklaces. Certainly not the plain yg.



My Vca regret is also not getting addicted earlier when it would have been cheaper ☹️


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> I know you want this bracelet as much as I do, and maybe like me you have talked yourself out of it more than once b/c of the price.


Exactly!!
Despite the fact that I love that bracelet, the price tag just doesn't seem to match the piece IMO. not implying that it's not worth it. The workmanship is exquisite. Wish it was about 10k less. 
I just can't wrap my head around it even though I have spent more ( collectively) on other pieces.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> A couple weeks ago *TGG *mentioned the post on the  Perlee Hoop Earrings are angled. Does anyone have a pic of their hoops that show the post?
> TIA


Hope these photos are helpful.


----------



## rakhee81

Hello all, not sure if this is the right place to post but for us U.K customers, I've just been told by a S.A in Harrods and in Selfridges that VCA is hiking up prices again on 15th September by another 10%! All to do with the value of the £ being low, so if any of you were planning a purchase soon-ish you may be better off buying in the next 2 weeks! Hope you all get what you want beforehand!


----------



## JulesB68

rakhee81 said:


> Hello all, not sure if this is the right place to post but for us U.K customers, I've just been told by a S.A in Harrods and in Selfridges that VCA is hiking up prices again on 15th September by another 10%! All to do with the value of the £ being low, so if any of you were planning a purchase soon-ish you may be better off buying in the next 2 weeks! Hope you all get what you want beforehand!


Thanks for the warning Rakhee. Can't believe they're putting them up again; the last hike in May was mahoosive! Poo!


----------



## dialv

Grrrrr price increases suck[emoji107]


----------



## sbelle

Today was supposed to be the roll-out of the new Perlee pieces.  Has anyone seen them irl?

I am interested in seeing the earrings -- wondering how they compare size-wise to the vintage alhambras.


----------



## cherylc

wanted to share the other VCA piece I got on my honeymoon. I've loved this piece forever but never bought it because I thought it was too expensive for such a tiny piece. my husband decided to buy it for me while we were in London even though I was still on the fence. so glad he did cause it's now my fav piece ever! love how it's so delicate and matches everything. I almost like it more than my Vendome edition [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] only because it's a bit more understated and perfect for every day.

my sweet clover bracelet!


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Exactly!!
> Despite the fact that I love that bracelet, the price tag just doesn't seem to match the piece IMO. not implying that it's not worth it. The workmanship is exquisite. Wish it was about 10k less.
> I just can't wrap my head around it even though I have spent more ( collectively) on other pieces.


I know!! If the price was  $15k I would have had that bracelet on my wrist months ago. 
I love it and want it badly, but just can't reconcile with the price.  If I could have only  two VCA pieces, it would be my 20 motif Onyx/YG and this bracelet in YG. Again sigh......


----------



## PennyD2911

cherylc said:


> wanted to share the other VCA piece I got on my honeymoon. I've loved this piece forever but never bought it because I thought it was too expensive for such a tiny piece. my husband decided to buy it for me while we were in London even though I was still on the fence. so glad he did cause it's now my fav piece ever! love how it's so delicate and matches everything. I almost like it more than my Vendome edition [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] only because it's a bit more understated and perfect for every day.
> 
> my sweet clover bracelet!
> 
> View attachment 3455140


Very pretty ~ congrats!


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3454041
> View attachment 3454037
> 
> Hope these photos are helpful.


Absolutely perfect!!! Thank you going to the trouble, you are such a sweetie!


----------



## purseinsanity

doloresmia said:


> My Vca regret is also not getting addicted earlier when it would have been cheaper ☹️


This!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

PennyD2911 said:


> Since I'm stalking the VCA VA ring, I was looking through one of the old now closed VCA disvusdion threads.  I saw pics of a gorgeous 20 motif in turquoise and a 20 motif in carnelian that @allaboutbags (I think it was ) posted.
> Most of the pics in that thread are from 2008-2010.  The turquoise in that pic was a gorgeous color and seemed lighter than the pics of recent years the carnelian was a very rich red that I haven't seen on any pieces.  Have any of you noticed the difference in the color or richness and depth of color in the current stones vs older stones?


After a very busy summer, it's so nice to get back to VCA discussions!    I've definitely noticed a difference in the older turquoise vs the newer.  I was lucky enough to get a new 20 motif turquoise this year and decided to sell my older one, since it was hard to justify keeping both.  As I excitedly showed my 10 year old daughter my new one, she actually noticed it looked different!  I explained it was a deeper blue and she said she preferred the lighter one.  She asked to see the older one and she was so miffed when I told her it was gone!    She made me wish I'd kept it!


----------



## purseinsanity

Suzie said:


> Here is a pic for my fellow Aussie's.


Just the picture gets my heart racing!


----------



## purseinsanity

Suzie said:


> Warning, there is no VCA to be seen in this photo. Here is me taking a selfie with "Taking A Selfie"!


So cute!


----------



## purseinsanity

cherylc said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> I wanted to share a special piece my husband bought me while we were on our honeymoon in Paris a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Blue Sevres and diamond bracelet only available at the Vendome boutique! Technically my second VCA piece as he bought me a sweet bracelet a few days before this gift.
> 
> I love it so much!! [emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3446989
> View attachment 3446990


Congrats!!  I love this collection!


----------



## purseinsanity

breeze22 said:


> For anyone with the perlee clover bracelet and the Cartier love bracelet... Can anyone help with sizing?  I have a size 16 love bracelet and wasn't sure if a small or medium perlee clover would stack better together. I didn't want one going over the other too much to minimize scratching. Wanted to see what others did for sizing. Thank you!


My regular Loves are size 16 and I went with size 17 for my Pave Loves.  I got the medium Perlee Clover and it goes perfectly with either of those!


----------



## purseinsanity

Suzie said:


> Just notice I look cross eyed, I am so not good at taking selfie pics.


LOL!  You look lovely!


----------



## purseinsanity

texasgirliegirl said:


> Does anybody have any VCA regrets?
> I was just thinking about this recently.
> While I feel very thankful for what I have, in retrospect I may have made a few different choices along the way. For example, I would have purchased the pave vintage earrings in yg much earlier ( instead of the plain yg). Back then I felt that they were too expensive but in retrospect had I purchased them first, I probably would not have felt the need to keep buying other vintage earrings just to match my necklaces. Certainly not the plain yg.


I think my biggest regret is getting my Onyx and MOP necklaces in 10 motifs instead of 20s.  They were my first pieces and I wasn't into longer necklaces at the time.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

purseinsanity said:


> I think my biggest regret is getting my Onyx and MOP necklaces in 10 motifs instead of 20s.  They were my first pieces and I wasn't into longer necklaces at the time.


Have you considered adding a second 10 motif? I clip two 10's together....


----------



## Notorious Pink

PennyD2911 said:


> I know!! If the price was  $15k I would have had that bracelet on my wrist months ago.
> I love it and want it badly, but just can't reconcile with the price.  If I could have only  two VCA pieces, it would be my 20 motif Onyx/YG and this bracelet in YG. Again sigh......



Absolutely agreed! I adore this bracelet (and I don't wear many as I am very particular and hard on my bracelets) and I really just can't justify the price.


----------



## kat99

To all the ladies who regret the clover bangle, I will just add that since it came out it seems that VCA has made some small design improvements to it - these inner brackets weren't in there before, I assume it's to help keep the diamonds looking clean when worn, and also maybe to add strength?

Also the YG didn't come out until way later once the price had increased quite a bit, so no need to have regrets there!


----------



## TankerToad

I guess everyone knows already but the new holiday pendant is rose gold and onyx with a little diamond $3350


----------



## Pourquoipas

What is your opinion about the new BTF Perlee rings, not sure at first sight if it's a piece for my whishlist 
	

		
			
		

		
	



TY for your feedback!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pourquoipas said:


> What is your opinion about the new BTF Perlee rings, not sure at first sight if it's a piece for my whishlist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3456496
> 
> TY for your feedback!



I think this is one of those things I will need to try on to decide.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I agree with BBC.
My first impression that that none of these new pieces fill a need in my collection. I don't immediately feel attracted to these pieces based on photos alone, either. 
Never again will I immediately dismiss a collection because I once declared never re the magic pendant and now I have ( and love) one!


----------



## marksuzy

TankerToad said:


> I guess everyone knows already but the new holiday pendant is rose gold and onyx with a little diamond $3350



SAs are taking preorders already.


----------



## Pourquoipas

texasgirliegirl said:


> I agree with BBC.
> My first impression that that none of these new pieces fill a need in my collection. I don't immediately feel attracted to these pieces based on photos alone, either.
> Never again will I immediately dismiss a collection because I once declared never re the magic pendant and now I have ( and love) one!



Exactly my first impression and you're right. Must be seen IR!


----------



## ChaneLisette

PennyD2911 said:


> My VCA regret at this point is not purchasing the Perlee Diamond Clover bracelet instead of two or three other VCA items. Like you with the VA diamond pave earrings, I thought the bracelet was too expensive, and I'm still having a little trouble getting past the price.  As you pointed out for the price of the other things I could have bought the bracelet and would have enjoyed it much more.  It's still at the top of my VCA Wish List.


I totally agree. I keep buying so many other things but I need to stay focused on what I really want.


----------



## NewBe

Would anyone happen to see and know the price for this beauty?


----------



## purseinsanity

texasgirliegirl said:


> Have you considered adding a second 10 motif? I clip two 10's together....


I have but there are so many other things on my list LOL!  I do clasp together my 5 motif MOP w/my 10 sometimes for added length.


----------



## purseinsanity

kat99 said:


> To all the ladies who regret the clover bangle, I will just add that since it came out it seems that VCA has made some small design improvements to it - these inner brackets weren't in there before, I assume it's to help keep the diamonds looking clean when worn, and also maybe to add strength?
> 
> Also the YG didn't come out until way later once the price had increased quite a bit, so no need to have regrets there!


Wow you're right!  Those are interesting.  Mine is only a year old but doesn't have those.  Wish it did LOL!


----------



## purseinsanity

texasgirliegirl said:


> I agree with BBC.
> My first impression that that none of these new pieces fill a need in my collection. I don't immediately feel attracted to these pieces based on photos alone, either.
> Never again will I immediately dismiss a collection because I once declared never re the magic pendant and now I have ( and love) one!


LOL same here!  Some things I didn't like initially I've found myself obsessing over, sometimes when it's too late.  (Really not loving the Bouton d'Or though )


----------



## kat99

purseinsanity said:


> Wow you're right!  Those are interesting.  Mine is only a year old but doesn't have those.  Wish it did LOL!



Yeah! I noticed it when I went to go try on the YG at the boutique....I thought it was a nice detail, but ours is good too, haha


----------



## chocolateolive

Got my local jeweler to fashion a small gold chain so I can convert my alhambra bracelet into a necklace sometimes!

View attachment 3457397


----------



## elizabethtwrs

chocolateolive said:


> Got my local jeweler to fashion a small gold chain so I can convert my alhambra bracelet into a necklace sometimes!
> 
> View attachment 3457397



Wow this is so clever! Love the idea!


----------



## lisawhit

chocolateolive said:


> Got my local jeweler to fashion a small gold chain so I can convert my alhambra bracelet into a necklace sometimes!
> 
> View attachment 3457397



Clever!


----------



## cherylc

chocolateolive said:


> Got my local jeweler to fashion a small gold chain so I can convert my alhambra bracelet into a necklace sometimes!
> 
> View attachment 3457397



this is so smart!!! I want to do this for my edition Vendome bracelet!


----------



## kimber418

cherylc said:


> hard to capture the bracelet on the wrist since you can only see a few motifs at a time but trying! sorry you can see some motif imprints on my wrist. lol.
> 
> also I got it shortened. they took out one link in between each motif.
> 
> thank you to everyone for your well wishes!! [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3448688
> 
> View attachment 3448691
> 
> View attachment 3448692
> View attachment 3448693


SO beautiful ......I wish it would be sold in the USA instead of the Malachite/pave YG!   I would be in line the day it was announced!


----------



## kimber418

kat99 said:


> To all the ladies who regret the clover bangle, I will just add that since it came out it seems that VCA has made some small design improvements to it - these inner brackets weren't in there before, I assume it's to help keep the diamonds looking clean when worn, and also maybe to add strength?
> 
> Also the YG didn't come out until way later once the price had increased quite a bit, so no need to have regrets there!


----------



## kimber418

I own the YG Clover perlee and I am wondering what the new brackets do inside of the bracelet.  I am going to find out if it can be added
if indeed it helps strengthen the bracelet.  I will let anyone know what VCA tells me.


----------



## kimber418

kat99 said:


> To all the ladies who regret the clover bangle, I will just add that since it came out it seems that VCA has made some small design improvements to it - these inner brackets weren't in there before, I assume it's to help keep the diamonds looking clean when worn, and also maybe to add strength?
> 
> Also the YG didn't come out until way later once the price had increased quite a bit, so no need to have regrets there!


I finally checked my clover perlee and it has the inner brackets just like the photo above.   I purchased mine in 2014.  I must have missed some posts on
about people regretting buying this piece.    Are there several ladies that regret buying this piece?   I love mine more than the day I received it.  It is so fun to wear and such a gorgeous piece


----------



## 162.1.1.1

My first purchase from this fantastic brand. its a simple rose ring.


----------



## Sparkledolll

kimber418 said:


> I finally checked my clover perlee and it has the inner brackets just like the photo above.   I purchased mine in 2014.  I must have missed some posts on
> about people regretting buying this piece.    Are there several ladies that regret buying this piece?   I love mine more than the day I received it.  It is so fun to wear and such a gorgeous piece



I also purchased mine in 2014 and it also has the brackets.


----------



## papilloncristal

I am considering buy a 5-motif vintage alhambra bracelet but I'm wondering if it'll be more practical if I buy a 10-motif necklace instead (the 10-motif is one of the pieces that I would like to own eventually). In that case I could use it both as a necklace or as a two-layer bracelet. Will it look too bulky  if I make it a bracelet? Can anyone share their experience with the 10-motif necklace? Thanks!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

papilloncristal said:


> I am considering buy a 5-motif vintage alhambra bracelet but I'm wondering if it'll be more practical if I buy a 10-motif necklace instead (the 10-motif is one of the pieces that I would like to own eventually). In that case I could use it both as a necklace or as a two-layer bracelet. Will it look too bulky  if I make it a bracelet? Can anyone share their experience with the 10-motif necklace? Thanks!


I can wrap a 20 around my wrist several times but the 10 doesn't work (for me).


----------



## elizabethtwrs

162.1.1.1 said:


> My first purchase from this fantastic brand. its a simple rose ring.
> View attachment 3459347



Love this! What is the mm width? I really regret not getting this as my wedding band.


----------



## elizabethtwrs

chocolateolive said:


> Got my local jeweler to fashion a small gold chain so I can convert my alhambra bracelet into a necklace sometimes!
> 
> View attachment 3457397



What shade is your carnelian btw? I recently turned down some carnelian pieces because they were too orange, or too dark. I really wanted a true rich red which seems to be quite hard to come across.


----------



## papilloncristal

Have anyone ever altered the size of  BTF ring? My mum bought one but she worries that over time her finger might be fatter and the ring will be too small.


----------



## 162.1.1.1

elizabethtwrs said:


> Love this! What is the mm width? I really regret not getting this as my wedding band.


Thanks, its 2,5mm


----------



## aga5

Help ladies, which combo would you choose? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. Or 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
. And than which size earrings studs or the larger borrowed this pic from earlier on forum 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
...


----------



## pazt

aga5 said:


> Help ladies, which combo would you choose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459897
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459898
> View attachment 3459899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And than which size earrings studs or the larger borrowed this pic from earlier on forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Personally, I love the combo with the grey mother of pearl. Its such a special piece and i would match the vintage alhambra earrings, not the sweet.


----------



## baghagg

pazt said:


> Personally, I love the combo with the grey mother of pearl. Its such a special piece and i would match the vintage alhambra earrings, not the sweet.


+1


----------



## papilloncristal

texasgirliegirl said:


> I can wrap a 20 around my wrist several times but the 10 doesn't work (for me).



Thanks. I tried the 10-motif today and wrapping it twice around my wrist is still too loose...


----------



## NewBe

10 motifs didn't work as a bracelet for me, too.  It's more like 2.5 wrap. =(


----------



## NewBe

I have a stupid question.  
Are the mystery setting creations only offered for high end jewelries?  is it typically limited quantity like one or two in the whole world. 
TIA


----------



## **Chanel**

aga5 said:


> Help ladies, which combo would you choose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459897
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459898
> View attachment 3459899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And than which size earrings studs or the larger borrowed this pic from earlier on forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would definitely pick the version with the grey MOP. 
Looks much more interesting and special. 
As for the earrings, I wouldn't pick the sweets, I think the regular vintage size looks much better with this necklace.


----------



## HADASSA

papilloncristal said:


> I am considering buy a 5-motif vintage alhambra bracelet but I'm wondering if it'll be more practical if I buy a 10-motif necklace instead (the 10-motif is one of the pieces that I would like to own eventually). In that case I could use it both as a necklace or as a two-layer bracelet. Will it look too bulky  if I make it a bracelet? Can anyone share their experience with the 10-motif necklace? Thanks!


I had 2" added to my 10-motifs and it can comfortably wrap 3 times


----------



## elizabethtwrs

aga5 said:


> Help ladies, which combo would you choose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459897
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459898
> View attachment 3459899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And than which size earrings studs or the larger borrowed this pic from earlier on forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would pick the onyx earrings with the onyx necklace. More contrast. And the vintage size


----------



## texasgirliegirl

aga5 said:


> Help ladies, which combo would you choose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459897
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459898
> View attachment 3459899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And than which size earrings studs or the larger borrowed this pic from earlier on forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What makes this necklace so extra special IMO is the gray mother of pearl. I also love the vintage size earrings on you and they provide a nice balance to the necklace.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

papilloncristal said:


> Thanks. I tried the 10-motif today and wrapping it twice around my wrist is still too loose...


Yes. It really doesn't quite work, unfortunately. 
Neither does attaching two bracelets to wear as a necklace. Too small. 5 plus 5 does NOT equal 10 in this case.


----------



## TankerToad

aga5 said:


> Help ladies, which combo would you choose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459897
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459898
> View attachment 3459899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And than which size earrings studs or the larger borrowed this pic from earlier on forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm biased as I have the lariat with mop and chaldonay but I think both are gorgeous on you - I'd go with the vintage size earrings for sure
The all mop is very elegant and monochromatic and the one with onyx is more edgy-
Depends on your style ?
Can't go wrong with either


----------



## aga5

Thank you ladies for all the input, im very torn but my husband likes the Mop the best and since its An anniversary gift I'm leaning toward that too... [emoji5]


----------



## chaneljewel

aga5 said:


> Thank you ladies for all the input, im very torn but my husband likes the Mop the best and since its An anniversary gift I'm leaning toward that too... [emoji5]



The mop is beautiful!


----------



## Pourquoipas

aga5 said:


> Thank you ladies for all the input, im very torn but my husband likes the Mop the best and since its An anniversary gift I'm leaning toward that too... [emoji5]



I think that MOP might be a better choice in the long run as it's a bit more versatile and classic. You'll never get tired of that one. But both are perfectly beautiful. The sweets studs can be 24/7, the vintage are more eye catching.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I think that this necklace is beautiful and I voted for the one with the gray mop,onyx and white mop because for an everyday necklace in white mop I prefer the classic vintage Alhambra.


----------



## MyDogTink

TankerToad said:


> I'm biased as I have the lariat with mop and chaldonay but I think both are gorgeous on you - I'd go with the vintage size earrings for sure
> The all mop is very elegant and monochromatic and the one with onyx is more edgy-
> Depends on your style ?
> Can't go wrong with either



Agreed. I have the same as you TankerToad so I'm a bit bias as well. They are all beautiful and I had difficulty deciding.

I would definitely do the vintage earrings. I think the sweets would make the pairing unbalanced. Let us know the final decision.


----------



## hopingoneday

NewBe said:


> View attachment 3457115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would anyone happen to see and know the price for this beauty?



I don't remember exactly, but I asked about it when I was last in Paris and it was over €100,000. So… sadly not  going on my list wish list!!!


----------



## hopingoneday

aga5 said:


> Thank you ladies for all the input, im very torn but my husband likes the Mop the best and since its An anniversary gift I'm leaning toward that too... [emoji5]



I was in the minority but I preferred the all white mop on you!as for the earrings, I was a little confused from the photo you posted. Wasn't the choice between regular and supers? If so I loved the supers.

Whatever you choose, wear in good health and congratulations on your special anniversary!


----------



## hopingoneday

papilloncristal said:


> Have anyone ever altered the size of  BTF ring? My mum bought one but she worries that over time her finger might be fatter and the ring will be too small.



Papillon,
I don't know if it is true, but my SA told me that VCA would not alter the sizing of a BTF ring (frankly I am not sure why not, as I would think it should be relatively easy to do?). She indicated that the workshop felt that it would not "sit" properly after alteration....


----------



## NewBe

hopingoneday said:


> I don't remember exactly, but I asked about it when I was last in Paris and it was over €100,000. So… sadly not  going on my list wish list!!!


Hi hopingoneday,
Thanks so much for the info.  It's not going to be on my wish list, either =(  
Would you happen to know if the mystery setting creations are typically at least in the €100,000+ range?  I'm totally fascinated with the mystery setting and was hoping to get something small some day...but with that kind of price tag, maybe in my next life. =P  Thanks again.


----------



## hopingoneday

NewBe said:


> Hi hopingoneday,
> Thanks so much for the info.  It's not going to be on my wish list, either =(
> Would you happen to know if the mystery setting creations are typically at least in the €100,000+ range?  I'm totally fascinated with the mystery setting and was hoping to get something small some day...but with that kind of price tag, maybe in my next life. =P  Thanks again.



I wish I knew, but I would just be guessing (to be honest, I was really stunned by the price for the ring, beautiful though it is!). It would not surprise me to learn they are 100k and up, as I know VCA often explains that the mystery setting takes an extraordinary amount of work, plus the gems must be perfectly color matched. There is no harm in asking, right? Another thought: I wonder if, with patience, it might be possible to find a smaller piece from a reputable dealer in the resale market for less? Have you ever been to one of those jewelry shows that features dealers in antique jewelry (I know there's an annual one in London for instance)? I haven't, but would love to one day. I have seen listings for mystery-set pieces at fairs like that, but I've never asked the price.


I once bought a vintage VCA piece (a modest one!) from a dealer called JS Fearnley, and found them to be extremely helpful and I thought their prices were reasonable. Maybe they could give you some idea?


----------



## bakeacookie

I'm new to VCA, and I am looking into purchasing the Vintage Alhambra in yellow gold with onyx.

Are there any cons to this necklace? Like could the stone fall out? Is the onyx prone to scratching or discoloration? Is it common for the stone to get loose? 

I'm typically good with caring with my jewelry, I'm just wondering if it's really delicate and I should be more cautious when I buy this one.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bakeacookie said:


> I'm new to VCA, and I am looking into purchasing the Vintage Alhambra in yellow gold with onyx.
> 
> Are there any cons to this necklace? Like could the stone fall out? Is the onyx prone to scratching or discoloration? Is it common for the stone to get loose?
> 
> I'm typically good with caring with my jewelry, I'm just wondering if it's really delicate and I should be more cautious when I buy this one.


Onyx is very sturdy but since VCA is fine jewelry I would not recommend showering in it. 
The holiday pendant this year is onyx with a tiny diamond set in pink gold. You may with to check it out because the holiday pendants are limited edition and this one is close to what you are interested in.


----------



## bakeacookie

texasgirliegirl said:


> Onyx is very sturdy but since VCA is fine jewelry I would not recommend showering in it.
> The holiday pendant this year is onyx with a tiny diamond set in pink gold. You may with to check it out because the holiday pendants are limited edition and this one is close to what you are interested in.



I don't shower or intend to purposely get wet while wearing it, so I think that shouldn't be a problem. [emoji4]

The holiday pendant sounds lovely. I'll definitely inquire on this! Has anyone posted a picture?


----------



## papilloncristal

I recently bought the 5-motif vintage Alhambra bracelet in MOP/WG but now I'm wondering if then YG version is a better option... I tried on both in the store and WG seems to suit my skin tone more but when I saw other ppl wearing it it seems that the YG one is more appealing... can anyone give me some advises? Thanks


----------



## Sparkledolll

papilloncristal said:


> I recently bought the 5-motif vintage Alhambra bracelet in MOP/WG but now I'm wondering if then YG version is a better option... I tried on both in the store and WG seems to suit my skin tone more but when I saw other ppl wearing it it seems that the YG one is more appealing... can anyone give me some advises? Thanks



VCA doesn't make many stones/options with WG so I ended up getting MOP/WG as my first 5 motif. I think it looks more casual than YG/MOP but It's just personal preference really. Good luck!


----------



## papilloncristal

Natalie j said:


> VCA doesn't make many stones/options with WG so I ended up getting MOP/WG as my first 5 motif. I think it looks more casual than YG/MOP but It's just personal preference really. Good luck!



It's one of the reasons why I picked the WG one too! I've way too many RG/WG bracelets already but almost none in WG. I guess I should stay with it and consider something else in YG in future.


----------



## MyDogTink

bakeacookie said:


> I don't shower or intend to purposely get wet while wearing it, so I think that shouldn't be a problem. [emoji4]
> 
> The holiday pendant sounds lovely. I'll definitely inquire on this! Has anyone posted a picture?



Here you go.


----------



## bakeacookie

MyDogTink said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470576



Thank you!


----------



## HeidiDavis

bakeacookie said:


> I'm new to VCA, and I am looking into purchasing the Vintage Alhambra in yellow gold with onyx.
> 
> Are there any cons to this necklace? Like could the stone fall out? Is the onyx prone to scratching or discoloration? Is it common for the stone to get loose?
> 
> I'm typically good with caring with my jewelry, I'm just wondering if it's really delicate and I should be more cautious when I buy this one.



Hi, bakeacookie!

I have the Vintage onxy/yg pendant and I love it!  As long as you treat it the way you would any nice piece of jewelry, you'll be fine.  Since it hangs about your neck (rather than being on your wrist or finger), the stone really doesn't run much risk of getting scratched.   It can get fingerprints and smudges, but you can just wipe those off.  At least that is my experience.

Definitely look at the holiday pendant as an alternative, though.  Not only is it limited edition and very special, but the back is done in gold (with the regular pendant, the back is the reverse side of the onyx clover, if that makes sense).  With the gold back, the piece is a bit more protected from lotion, fingerprints, sweat, etc.   Plus you can have the gold side engraved!


----------



## bakeacookie

HeidiDavis said:


> Hi, bakeacookie!
> 
> I have the Vintage onxy/yg pendant and I love it!  As long as you treat it the way you would any nice piece of jewelry, you'll be fine.  Since it hangs about your neck (rather than being on your wrist or finger), the stone really doesn't run much risk of getting scratched.   It can get fingerprints and smudges, but you can just wipe those off.  At least that is my experience.
> 
> Definitely look at the holiday pendant as an alternative, though.  Not only is it limited edition and very special, but the back is done in gold (with the regular pendant, the back is the reverse side of the onyx clover, if that makes sense).  With the gold back, the piece is a bit more protected from lotion, fingerprints, sweat, etc.   Plus you can have the gold side engraved!



Oh that sounds absolutely lovely! And to engrave it would be awesome. 

Is there a price thread for VCA? I'm wondering how much the price difference is between the two.


----------



## NewBe

hopingoneday said:


> I wish I knew, but I would just be guessing (to be honest, I was really stunned by the price for the ring, beautiful though it is!). It would not surprise me to learn they are 100k and up, as I know VCA often explains that the mystery setting takes an extraordinary amount of work, plus the gems must be perfectly color matched. There is no harm in asking, right? Another thought: I wonder if, with patience, it might be possible to find a smaller piece from a reputable dealer in the resale market for less? Have you ever been to one of those jewelry shows that features dealers in antique jewelry (I know there's an annual one in London for instance)? I haven't, but would love to one day. I have seen listings for mystery-set pieces at fairs like that, but I've never asked the price.
> 
> 
> I once bought a vintage VCA piece (a modest one!) from a dealer called JS Fearnley, and found them to be extremely helpful and I thought their prices were reasonable. Maybe they could give you some idea?



Unfortunately, I'm totally new to the jewelry world so am not aware of jewelry fairs/shows =Z.  My recent addictions started when i was playing with the YouTube function of the AppleTV.  Then, I realized that there are so many clips.  VCA spent so much time and money on those advertisements.   OMG, no wonder so many of us are addicted.   One of the clips was about the mystery settings.   I bet is must be very pretty.   
Thanks so much for the information on the jewelry dealer =)


----------



## HeidiDavis

bakeacookie said:


> Oh that sounds absolutely lovely! And to engrave it would be awesome.
> 
> Is there a price thread for VCA? I'm wondering how much the price difference is between the two.




The price of the holiday pendant is $3350, and the regular pendant is $2500, so there is a $850 difference.  I'm sure that is because of the diamond and extra gold on the holiday pendant, in addition to the fact that it is limited in quantity.  If you do want that holiday pendant, you will want to contact a SA as soon as possible.  The holiday pieces usually sell out.    I put my name on a wait list but have decided to pass.  If you want my SA's info, feel free to pm me!


----------



## bakeacookie

HeidiDavis said:


> The price of the holiday pendant is $3350, and the regular pendant is $2500, so there is a $850 difference.  I'm sure that is because of the diamond and extra gold on the holiday pendant, in addition to the fact that it is limited in quantity.  If you do want that holiday pendant, you will want to contact a SA as soon as possible.  The holiday pieces usually sell out.    I put my name on a wait list but have decided to pass.  If you want my SA's info, feel free to pm me!



I'll discuss this with DBF and see if it's more favored! 
I'll PM you if the lady who gave me her card is unresponsive. [emoji4] thank you!


----------



## aga5

HeidiDavis said:


> Hi, bakeacookie!
> 
> I have the Vintage onxy/yg pendant and I love it!  As long as you treat it the way you would any nice piece of jewelry, you'll be fine.  Since it hangs about your neck (rather than being on your wrist or finger), the stone really doesn't run much risk of getting scratched.   It can get fingerprints and smudges, but you can just wipe those off.  At least that is my experience.
> 
> Definitely look at the holiday pendant as an alternative, though.  Not only is it limited edition and very special, but the back is done in gold (with the regular pendant, the back is the reverse side of the onyx clover, if that makes sense).  With the gold back, the piece is a bit more protected from lotion, fingerprints, sweat, etc.   Plus you can have the gold side engraved!



Do you by chance know the price of the onyx holiday pendant? Tia. Never mind missed th above post


----------



## HeidiDavis

aga5 said:


> Do you by chance know the price of the onyx holiday pendant? Tia. Never mind missed th above post



It believe it is $3350.


----------



## doloresmia

A unicorn - Vca jade
https://oakgem.com/products/van-cleef-arpels-vintage-alhambra-jade-gold-earrings


----------



## papilloncristal

Saw this on a local magazine... hope the pave and malachite bracelet will come with a WG or RG version too!


----------



## sotto

Hello! Does anyone have the Alhambra ring? I was looking at the white mop with diamond in center. Any thoughts on this as a first piece? Thanks!


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

sotto said:


> Hello! Does anyone have the Alhambra ring? I was looking at the white mop with diamond in center. Any thoughts on this as a first piece? Thanks!


I have this exact ring. It is a nice piece to start your collection


----------



## sbelle

Has anyone notice Buccellati's new opera collection?  I saw a post on Twitter yesterday, and was struck how similar the design looked to VCA's clover.   Yet, this is very Buccellati too.  I have to say I like it, but I haven't seen it irl yet, just the pictures.


----------



## leechiyong

sbelle said:


> Has anyone notice Buccellati's new opera collection?  I saw a post on Twitter yesterday, and was struck how similar the design looked to VCA's clover.   Yet, this is very Buccellati too.  I have to say I like it, but I haven't seen it irl yet, just the pictures.


I'd not seen it before.  It is very similar, but they have opal and lapis, which makes me weak in the knees.  I do love the intricacy that they added as well.  I do imagine station pieces with stone at this point aren't original and have been done for quite some time, with the flair of the jeweler added.


----------



## sbelle

leechiyong said:


> I'd not seen it before.  It is very similar, but they have opal and lapis, *which makes me weak in the knees*.  I do love the intricacy that they added as well.  I do imagine station pieces with stone at this point aren't original and have been done for quite some time, with the flair of the jeweler added.



I felt the same way!!




I just got an email from Buccellati about this collection and learned that they have done this collection before, but without the colored stones.  This is called Opera Color Collection.  A few more pictures from the email


----------



## etoupebirkin

I agree with you that it's very pretty. But the design is really close in spirit to the Vintage Alhambra line. It was only a matter of time till this design was mimicked by another high end jeweler. I am wondering about the price point. The lapis and opal are very lovely.


----------



## leechiyong

etoupebirkin said:


> I agree with you that it's very pretty. But the design is really close in spirit to the Vintage Alhambra line. It was only a matter of time till this design was mimicked by another high end jeweler. I am wondering about the price point. The lapis and opal are very lovely.


LV's Color Blossom pieces seem inspired by VCA as well.  

I'm really not sure how to feel about these.  On the one hand, opal and lapis are some of my favorite stones and the ornate details are gorgeous, but I can't help but think I'd see it on someone and think, VCA, which tends to be the benchmark for IP for fashion.  That line is a lot more grey to me than looking at the SLP SDJ or RL Ricky bag and seeing Birkin.  I see the resemblance in those, but wouldn't mistake them.


----------



## Oleandered

Wow, at a closer look these Buccellati pieces are nice and unique, but from the distance they would definitely be mistaken for VCA. 
I think I'm not falling for them


----------



## dialv

sbelle said:


> Has anyone notice Buccellati's new opera collection?  I saw a post on Twitter yesterday, and was struck how similar the design looked to VCA's clover.   Yet, this is very Buccellati too.  I have to say I like it, but I haven't seen it irl yet, just the pictures.



The ring is gorgeous.


----------



## PennyD2911

Those pieces are very pretty, but when one designer does a line that is so close in concept and appearance to the original designers line no matter how nice the finished product it just feels like copying to me.  Of course that is IMO. [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## etoupebirkin

PennyD2911 said:


> Those pieces are very pretty, but when one designer does a line that is so close in concept and appearance to the original designers line no matter how nice the finished product it just feels like copying to me.  Of course that is IMO. [emoji4][emoji4]


Penny, you hit the nail on the Head with a capital H.

I have this running battle in my head -- Verdura versus VCA. Verdura has my heart, but VCA is so easy to wear.

If ever there was a first world problem, this is it.


----------



## PennyD2911

etoupebirkin said:


> Penny, you hit the nail on the Head with a capital H.
> 
> I have this running battle in my head -- Verdura versus VCA. Verdura has my heart, but VCA is so easy to wear.
> 
> If ever there was a first world problem, this is it.



I've been through this before to, but the idea of designer copying designer even when the pieces are termed inspired is just so unappealing to me.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Those pieces are very pretty, but when one designer does a line that is so close in concept and appearance to the original designers line no matter how nice the finished product it just feels like copying to me.  Of course that is IMO. [emoji4][emoji4]


I agree 
TBH, if I saw these pieces (without prior knowledge of Buccalati) I would immediately assume that the pieces are replica VCA.


----------



## HADASSA

Here is a pic I saved of LucreziaBuccellati at a BUCCELLATI LUNCHEON IN NYC. Thought it was a new VCA design


----------



## 000

etoupebirkin said:


> I agree with you that it's very pretty. But the design is really close in spirit to the Vintage Alhambra line. It was only a matter of time till this design was mimicked by another high end jeweler. I am wondering about the price point. The lapis and opal are very lovely.


All of the pieces and their prices are on the website. Very close to VCA pricing.

I have to admit, they really are beautiful. Like a refined VCA collection.


----------



## Tulip2

NewBe said:


> View attachment 3457115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would anyone happen to see and know the price for this beauty?


Wow, this is fabulous!  I love the blue sapphires on that butterfly!  This definitely goes on the _wish list! _


----------



## Tulip2

chocolateolive said:


> Got my local jeweler to fashion a small gold chain so I can convert my alhambra bracelet into a necklace sometimes!
> 
> View attachment 3457397


What a fabulous idea!  I don't have a VCA bracelet yet, but now I know that I can add a chain & turn it into a necklace.  Simply brilliant!


----------



## karylicious

Tulip2 said:


> Wow, this is fabulous!  I love the blue sapphires on that butterfly!  This definitely goes on the _wish list! _



It is absolutely gorgeous!
Does anyone know the price?


----------



## PennyD2911

Those who have the Sweet Alhambra Earstuds, do you ever sleep in them? After having my ears  re-pierced in June, I'm finding I need to wear earrings 24/7 at least for awhile b/c the hole in my right earlobe starts to close.  I am thinking the Sweet Alhambra Earstuds  will be a good choice since I don't want to wear my new diamond studs everyday.  I work from our home office now so I don't go out everyday and have no need to be switching out the earrings. I will have to sleep in whatever I choose so I'm wondering about these earstuds.


----------



## fashion_junky

PennyD2911 said:


> Those who have the Sweet Alhambra Earstuds, do you ever sleep in them? After having my ears  re-pierced in June, I'm finding I need to wear earrings 24/7 at least for awhile b/c the hole in my right earlobe starts to close.  I am thinking the Sweet Alhambra Earstuds  will be a good choice since I don't want to wear my new diamond studs everyday.  I work from our home office now so I don't go out everyday and have no need to be switching out the earrings. I will have to sleep in whatever I choose so I'm wondering about these earstuds.



I've slept in mine a couple of times.  They didn't bother me at all.  They are very comfortable!


----------



## PennyD2911

fashion_junky said:


> I've slept in mine a couple of times.  They didn't bother me at all.  They are very comfortable!


Thanks *fj*!
That is my concern, i have to be able to sleep in them for the next few months anyway.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Those who have the Sweet Alhambra Earstuds, do you ever sleep in them? After having my ears  re-pierced in June, I'm finding I need to wear earrings 24/7 at least for awhile b/c the hole in my right earlobe starts to close.  I am thinking the Sweet Alhambra Earstuds  will be a good choice since I don't want to wear my new diamond studs everyday.  I work from our home office now so I don't go out everyday and have no need to be switching out the earrings. I will have to sleep in whatever I choose so I'm wondering about these earstuds.


I've slept in the  fleurette earrings without any problems. Most of the VCA stud earrings have reasonably short posts and the French push backs are incredibly secure as well. 
Which pair are you considering?


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> I've slept in the  fleurette earrings without any problems. Most of the VCA stud earrings have reasonably short posts and the French push backs are incredibly secure as well.
> Which pair are you considering?


You know me -  the onyx.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> You know me -  the onyx.


Ha ha. 
Well onyx are nice but if I were in your position I would get the pave...


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Ha ha.
> Well onyx are nice but if I were in your position I would get the pave...


LOL - I know you would, our " VCA earring queen", but my new totally gorgeous Brian Gavin diamond studs will be center stage!


----------



## Bethc

Loving this stack❤️
source: vogue online


----------



## papilloncristal

Just tried on the perlee clover bracelet in the shop yesterday and I'm in love.. it has been on my wishlist for a long long time but I could never justify the price. After trying it out I knew it's sth that I must own in the next one or two years..


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> LOL - I know you would, our " VCA earring queen", but my new totally gorgeous Brian Gavin diamond studs will be center stage!


You ladies keep confusing me with Sbelle..the true VCA earring queen.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

papilloncristal said:


> Just tried on the perlee clover bracelet in the shop yesterday and I'm in love.. it has been on my wishlist for a long long time but I could never justify the price. After trying it out I knew it's sth that I must own in the next one or two years..


I can fully relate!


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> You ladies keep confusing me with Sbelle..the true VCA earring queen.


I guess you and *Sbelle* are going to have to inventory your VCA earring collection and report here so we can officially crown the true VCA Earring Queen.


----------



## PennyD2911

Bethc said:


> Loving this stack❤️
> source: vogue online


*Beth *you are killin' me!!
I SO want that Perlee Diamond Clover bracelet and every time I think I've talked myself into paying that much the left side of my brain speaks up.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Bethc said:


> Loving this stack[emoji173]️
> source: vogue online



This pic is very enabling! I can only wear 2 at a time, 3 starts to look like costume jewellery on me. Of course I don't have the Perlee d'or, every time I saved up for them I get a phone call from H and everything else goes out the window [emoji23]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> I guess you and *Sbelle* are going to have to inventory your VCA earring collection and report here so we can officially crown the true VCA Earring Queen.


I've seen her collection. One of the most beautiful  amazing collections one could ever hope for. 
Well curated. 
Trust me.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> I've seen her collection.
> Trust me.



LOL - OK I declare you the princess![emoji1]


----------



## Tulip2

Bethc said:


> Loving this stack❤️
> source: vogue online


Wow, now that's what I call a super duper stack!  Fantastic look!


----------



## pazt

So I heard that there will be new items introduced to the US market by Nov 1. Let's all get excited!


----------



## Oleandered

pazt said:


> So I heard that there will be new items introduced to the US market by Nov 1. Let's all get excited!



Oh no! I was already falling for the Christmas pendant, and now I'll have to wait[emoji3]


----------



## stjohnnut

Does anyone own a pair of WG lucky alhambra earrings in the white MOP and turquoise combination? 
I know turquoise is hard to come by, but I've been on the hunt as they are at the top of my VCA want list.
I missed out on a pair offered through Betteridge a while back. Kicking myself ever since.
Bought a pair through ebay last week (which I'm returning -- as I posted in the authentication thread yesterday, I have concerns about authenticity). Was so super psyched to finally have found a pair and I am now so depressed.
They are not available through the online boutique and I don't have a boutique near me. 
I am ok with pre-owned so if anyone knows of a pair available from a reputable dealer, please let me know.
And if anyone knows the current retail price, I'd appreciate knowing that as well.


----------



## stjohnnut

texasgirliegirl said:


> I really love these earrings.  Since I don't typically wear earrings that dangle, these are very special to me.  They were also a milestone birthday gift from my DH.
> Whenever I saw them in the boutiques I always felt that they were VERY VCA yet too glamorous for me.  There were so many other earrings on my wishlist.
> After collecting all the practical choices (fleurette, frivole, vintage almanbra, for example) I tried them on and fell in love.
> Should you ever decide to buy them don't hesitate to ask your SA to show you several pairs. It took me a little while to find the perfect pair because I had a particular shade of gray MOP in mind.  My SA was absolutely wonderful and found the perfect pair for me and I couldn't be happier.



I don't usually wear dangly earrings either and the first time I saw them, I thought--oh no, too much and then I bought the pave diamond frivole ear clips instead!
But I kept thinking about them. My clothing palette is overwhelmingly neutral -- gray, navy, camel. I bought a pair of 3-motif (WG white MOP, Chalcedony, gray MOP) last year -- initially to wear with my WG 20 motif MOP vintage alhambra. Have to say, I wear them a lot more than I thought I would, and only occasionally with the necklace. In fact I wore them just last weekend with jeans for the first time and it won't be the last time (as I'm often in jeans and flip flops). They easily transition from dressy (hair up) to casual in my opinion.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

stjohnnut said:


> Does anyone own a pair of WG lucky alhambra earrings in the white MOP and turquoise combination?
> I know turquoise is hard to come by, but I've been on the hunt as they are at the top of my VCA want list.
> I missed out on a pair offered through Betteridge a while back. Kicking myself ever since.
> Bought a pair through ebay last week (which I'm returning -- as I posted in the authentication thread yesterday, I have concerns about authenticity). Was so super psyched to finally have found a pair and I am now so depressed.
> They are not available through the online boutique and I don't have a boutique near me.
> I am ok with pre-owned so if anyone knows of a pair available from a reputable dealer, please let me know.
> And if anyone knows the current retail price, I'd appreciate knowing that as well.


I've never seen the white mop and turquoise combination lucky Alhambra earrings.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pazt said:


> So I heard that there will be new items introduced to the US market by Nov 1. Let's all get excited!


Yes!!!!


----------



## fashion_junky

stjohnnut said:


> Does anyone own a pair of WG lucky alhambra earrings in the white MOP and turquoise combination?
> I know turquoise is hard to come by, but I've been on the hunt as they are at the top of my VCA want list.
> I missed out on a pair offered through Betteridge a while back. Kicking myself ever since.
> Bought a pair through ebay last week (which I'm returning -- as I posted in the authentication thread yesterday, I have concerns about authenticity). Was so super psyched to finally have found a pair and I am now so depressed.
> They are not available through the online boutique and I don't have a boutique near me.
> I am ok with pre-owned so if anyone knows of a pair available from a reputable dealer, please let me know.
> And if anyone knows the current retail price, I'd appreciate knowing that as well.



I don't own these, but wanted to warn you that it could take a really long time to find a pair.  I searched for the Lucky Alhambra pendant and ring in Turquoise for what seemed like forever before I found them both, coincidentally, in the last month.  If the earrings you bought are from the ebay listing I saw recently, then yes, I definitely would return them as they were not authentic.  I'm sorry this happened to you.  My only advice is to keep searching every day and eventually a pair will pop up.  It may take a long time, but eventually these things pop up unexpectedly.  Be careful on eBay because the majority of the turquoise listings are fakes.  Low prices are a dead giveaway that the item is fake. Also, low or zero feedback sellers.  

Good luck and I'll keep my eyes peeled for you!


----------



## Toronto24

PennyD2911 said:


> Those who have the Sweet Alhambra Earstuds, do you ever sleep in them? After having my ears  re-pierced in June, I'm finding I need to wear earrings 24/7 at least for awhile b/c the hole in my right earlobe starts to close.  I am thinking the Sweet Alhambra Earstuds  will be a good choice since I don't want to wear my new diamond studs everyday.  I work from our home office now so I don't go out everyday and have no need to be switching out the earrings. I will have to sleep in whatever I choose so I'm wondering about these earstuds.



I have the sweet Alhambra ear studs and wear them 24/7. I can't wear heavier earrings on a daily basis and these are perfect for me. Sleep in them every night without problems.


----------



## PennyD2911

Toronto24 said:


> I have the sweet Alhambra ear studs and wear them 24/7. I can't wear heavier earrings on a daily basis and these are perfect for me. Sleep in them every night without problems.



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## PennyD2911

pazt said:


> So I heard that there will be new items introduced to the US market by Nov 1. Let's all get excited!



The new Perlee line Diamants?


----------



## papilloncristal

PennyD2911 said:


> The new Perlee line Diamants?



Or the vintage Alhambra collection with both malachite and pave?


----------



## pazt

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yes!!!![





PennyD2911 said:


> The new Perlee line Diamants?



P, those came out already. These pieces are apparently different and new including the alt. malachite/diamond line previously offered in Italy


----------



## PennyD2911

pazt said:


> P, those came out already. These pieces are apparently different and new including the alt. malachite/diamond line previously offered in Italy



Sounds interesting [emoji4]


----------



## EpiFanatic

PennyD2911 said:


> Sounds interesting [emoji4]


Yes, my SA told me it would be alternating malachite and yellow gold pave motifs, bracelet and necklace.


----------



## stjohnnut

fashion_junky said:


> I don't own these, but wanted to warn you that it could take a really long time to find a pair.  I searched for the Lucky Alhambra pendant and ring in Turquoise for what seemed like forever before I found them both, coincidentally, in the last month.  If the earrings you bought are from the ebay listing I saw recently, then yes, I definitely would return them as they were not authentic.  I'm sorry this happened to you.  My only advice is to keep searching every day and eventually a pair will pop up.  It may take a long time, but eventually these things pop up unexpectedly.  Be careful on eBay because the majority of the turquoise listings are fakes.  Low prices are a dead giveaway that the item is fake. Also, low or zero feedback sellers.
> 
> Good luck and I'll keep my eyes peeled for you!



Yes, so many fakes of all variations of VCA (and some that don't even exist!), which I've been reporting, but it seems ebay doesn't care. Please do keep your eyes peeled. 
I inquired on the pair Yafa has. $15K. Cannot justify that.


----------



## Notorious Pink

stjohnnut said:


> Yes, so many fakes of all variations of VCA (and some that don't even exist!), which I've been reporting, but it seems ebay doesn't care. Please do keep your eyes peeled.
> I inquired on the pair Yafa has. $15K. Cannot justify that.



The volume of fake VCA on eBay is astonishing....it's so so bad!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> The volume of fake VCA on eBay is astonishing....it's so so bad!!!


I agree!! I honestly don't understand why/ how eBay continues to allow these fakes to remain listed. I have called them directly on several occasions and sometimes they will remove certain listings. The pattern is easy to see: multiple fake items listed by sellers with zero feedback. The COA and packaging are also counterfeit. 
Just do a search for completed listings. Uh hello...you can't purchase genuine VCA earrings for 350.00. 
I only wonder if some of these buyers realize the items are fake but don't care. 
They are reportedly shipping straight from China despite the fact that the seller will list locations from all over the US.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> I agree!! I honestly don't understand why/ how eBay continues to allow these fakes to remain listed. I have called them directly on several occasions and sometimes they will remove certain listings. The pattern is easy to see: multiple fake items listed by sellers with zero feedback. The COA and packaging are also counterfeit.
> Just do a search for completed listings. Uh hello...you can't purchase genuine VCA earrings for 350.00.
> I only wonder if some of these buyers realize the items are fake but don't care.
> They are reportedly shipping straight from China despite the fact that the seller will list locations from all over the US.


There is such a market for counterfeit items I'm sure the buyers are looking for those type listings.


----------



## Suzie

I notice that Annes Fabulous finds has some VCA for sale at present.


----------



## fashion_junky

stjohnnut said:


> Yes, so many fakes of all variations of VCA (and some that don't even exist!), which I've been reporting, but it seems ebay doesn't care. Please do keep your eyes peeled.
> I inquired on the pair Yafa has. $15K. Cannot justify that.



$15K??  Thats crazy.  No wonder they don't have prices listed on the website!


----------



## diane m

I texted my SA yesterday to try to get some information on the new upcoming line.  She won't say anything other than that it IS true.  I did get her to say that it is NOT from the sweet line.  She said she has not seen pictures but the items have been described to them ( although she would not elaborate) and she said she didn't think I would like them.  She knows I love dainty pieces ( sweets) and diamond items.  So I am once again waiting anxiously!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Hi ladies, I received a message from my SA at place vendome yesterday offering me a pair of vintage earrings in WG Turquiose which just became available. I declined as the vintage size is too big on me and I have the sweets. If anyone is looking! You have to pick them up from Paris though


----------



## elizabethtwrs

Natalie j said:


> Hi ladies, I received a message from my SA at place vendome yesterday offering me a pair of vintage earrings in WG Turquiose which just became available. I declined as the vintage size is too big on me and I have the sweets. If anyone is looking! You have to pick them up from Paris though



Omg how did they get turquoise? Are they starting to make again? I really want a set in YG!


----------



## Tulip2

Natalie j said:


> Hi ladies, I received a message from my SA at place vendome yesterday *offering me a pair of vintage earrings in WG Turquiose* which just became available. I declined as the vintage size is too big on me and I have the sweets. If anyone is looking! You have to pick them up from Paris though


Well this is exciting news!  Maybe some Turquoise is coming back!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EpiFanatic said:


> Yes, my SA told me it would be alternating malachite and yellow gold pave motifs, bracelet and necklace.



Oh, no!  I'm a dead duck!


----------



## sjunky13

HADASSA said:


> Here is a pic I saved of LucreziaBuccellati at a BUCCELLATI LUNCHEON IN NYC. Thought it was a new VCA design
> View attachment 3479437


They are beautiful and very delicate looking and yes very VCA inspired.


----------



## sjunky13

What is on everyone's wish list for this Holiday season? Or what are you gonna buy next?


----------



## pazt

sjunky13 said:


> What is on everyone's wish list for this Holiday season? Or what are you gonna buy next?



this should be another thread...........


----------



## pazt

sjunky13 said:


> What is on everyone's wish list for this Holiday season? Or what are you gonna buy next?


I have a lot - white MOP 10 or 20-motif vintage alhambra necklace, a new watch, YG alhambra earrings


----------



## TankerToad

Red and gold carnelian vintage Alhambra earrings


----------



## CATEYES

sjunky13 said:


> What is on everyone's wish list for this Holiday season? Or what are you gonna buy next?


I'm hoping to get the Christmas pendant as it will be my first LE What about you?


----------



## Mrs Couture

Hello everyone! Does anyone know when the Sydney store will be opening? 

Just came back from a Paris trip and walked past and saw the "Coming Soon" sign opposite my office building today and am naturally very excited about this! 

Are there any other fellow Sydney-siders on this thread? I have tried to reach out to Richemont for more details. 

Still can't believe VCA will be coming to Sydney / Australia.

Ta


----------



## gagabag

Mrs Couture said:


> Hello everyone! Does anyone know when the Sydney store will be opening?
> 
> Just came back from a Paris trip and walked past and saw the "Coming Soon" sign opposite my office building today and am naturally very excited about this!
> 
> Are there any other fellow Sydney-siders on this thread? I have tried to reach out to Richemont for more details.
> 
> Still can't believe VCA will be coming to Sydney / Australia.
> 
> Ta



Oh wow! That's so good news! Will be coming home in Feb, but in Adelaide though, but that's ok as long as we have one in Aus! Has the one in Melbourne opened yet?


----------



## bags to die for

Apparently the Melbourne store opened on Saturday and Sydney will be next year.
I was also told that lapis with yg will be appearing in November for rose de noel small size clip pendant, medium size clip and small earclip.


----------



## elizabethtwrs

bags to die for said:


> Apparently the Melbourne store opened on Saturday and Sydney will be next year.
> I was also told that lapis with yg will be appearing in November for rose de noel small size clip pendant, medium size clip and small earclip.



What is the pricing like for the Aussie stores?


----------



## pazt

So the new malachite/diamond alhambra collection are slowly trickling in the stores - available in 20-m necklace, 10-m necklace, bracelet, 3-motif w diamond earrings and interestingly enough - the malachite pendant in the vintage size!!! that will be so adorable!!!

I cant wait to play with them!


----------



## HeidiDavis

pazt said:


> So the new malachite/diamond alhambra collection are slowly trickling in the stores - available in 20-m necklace, 10-m necklace, bracelet, 3-motif w diamond earrings and interestingly enough - the malachite pendant in the vintage size!!! that will be so adorable!!!
> 
> I cant wait to play with them!




Oooooooh, that pendant sounds interesting to me!  (The others do as well but are out of my budget stratosphere at the moment; I just got back from a big trip with DH).  I wonder how much the pendant will be....

Thanks for sharing!  Very exciting news!


----------



## TankerToad

HeidiDavis said:


> Oooooooh, that pendant sounds interesting to me!  (The others do as well but are out of my budget stratosphere at the moment; I just got back from a big trip with DH).  I wonder how much the pendant will be....
> 
> Thanks for sharing!  Very exciting news!



It will be $2700


----------



## bakeacookie

A malachite pendant sounds lovely!!! 

I'm assuming these new things don't last long, right? I haven't bought my onyx pendant, should I look into getting malachite first?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pazt said:


> So the new malachite/diamond alhambra collection are slowly trickling in the stores - available in 20-m necklace, 10-m necklace, bracelet, 3-motif w diamond earrings and interestingly enough - the malachite pendant in the vintage size!!! that will be so adorable!!!
> 
> I cant wait to play with them!


These pieces are beautiful.........


----------



## diane m

texasgirliegirl said:


> These pieces are beautiful.........


Are there pictures anywhere?  I am terrible at trying to search : (


----------



## texasgirliegirl

diane m said:


> Are there pictures anywhere?  I am terrible at trying to search : (


I believe the launch isn't until Nov 1st so the SA's aren't supposed to share photos until then. 
These are the same pieces that were part of the launch for the VCA in Milan.


----------



## diane m

texasgirliegirl said:


> I believe the launch isn't until Nov 1st so the SA's aren't supposed to share photos until then.
> These are the same pieces that were part of the launch for the VCA in Milan.


Thank you,  I am looking forward to seeing pics


----------



## sbelle

I would love, love, love to have the 20 motif necklace, but at $59,000 I am going to pass.   

I am not a 10 motif girl, (for $29,400 they are a bargain!)  so that's out too.    And I love the look of the dangle earrings, but can't handle the movement.  So I guess there won't be any of this collection under the Christmas tree for me. 

Anyone here buying?


----------



## chaneljewel

sbelle said:


> I would love, love, love to have the 20 motif necklace, but at $59,000 I am going to pass.
> 
> I am not a 10 motif girl, (for $29,400 they are a bargain!)  so that's out too.    And I love the look of the dangle earrings, but can't handle the movement.  So I guess there won't be any of this collection under the Christmas tree for me.
> 
> Anyone here buying?



What's the price on the dangle earrings?   I love earrings!


----------



## sbelle

chaneljewel said:


> What's the price on the dangle earrings?   I love earrings!



Three motif dangle earrings are $16,500!


----------



## chaneljewel

sbelle said:


> Three motif dangle earrings are $16,500!



Yikes!  It figures...lol.


----------



## Sparkledolll

sbelle said:


> I would love, love, love to have the 20 motif necklace, but at $59,000 I am going to pass.
> 
> I am not a 10 motif girl, (for $29,400 they are a bargain!)  so that's out too.    And I love the look of the dangle earrings, but can't handle the movement.  So I guess there won't be any of this collection under the Christmas tree for me.
> 
> Anyone here buying?



Not me...I wish they would do something like this in White gold pave and MOP or another stone.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> I would love, love, love to have the 20 motif necklace, but at $59,000 I am going to pass.
> 
> I am not a 10 motif girl, (for $29,400 they are a bargain!)  so that's out too.    And I love the look of the dangle earrings, but can't handle the movement.  So I guess there won't be any of this collection under the Christmas tree for me.
> 
> Anyone here buying?


Don't forget about the bracelet......


----------



## pazt

texasgirliegirl said:


> Don't forget about the bracelet......



I am hoping for that one under the Xmas tree


----------



## chaneljewel

pazt said:


> I am hoping for that one under the Xmas tree



So the bracelet...what's the price on it?   I can't wait to see this line of VCA!


----------



## pazt

chaneljewel said:


> So the bracelet...what's the price on it?   I can't wait to see this line of VCA!



I think $12700


----------



## sbelle

pazt said:


> I think $12700



That is what I was told also.


----------



## breeze22

Christmas came early for me!  I wanted to share my new perlee clover bracelet. Absolutely luv it!  Thanks to those that helped me a couple months ago with my sizing questions about stacking it with the love bracelet.


----------



## baghagg

breeze22 said:


> Christmas came early for me!  I wanted to share my new perlee clover bracelet. Absolutely luv it!  Thanks to those that helped me a couple months ago with my sizing questions about stacking it with the love bracelet.
> View attachment 3506206


Stunning!   Congratulations breeze22, it's beautiful and you wear it well!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

breeze22 said:


> Christmas came early for me!  I wanted to share my new perlee clover bracelet. Absolutely luv it!  Thanks to those that helped me a couple months ago with my sizing questions about stacking it with the love bracelet.
> View attachment 3506206


Most beautiful VCA bracelet ever. 
Enjoy it in good health!


----------



## 4LV

breeze22 said:


> Christmas came early for me!  I wanted to share my new perlee clover bracelet. Absolutely luv it!  Thanks to those that helped me a couple months ago with my sizing questions about stacking it with the love bracelet.
> View attachment 3506206


Congrats! So did you go with small size clover?


----------



## Sparkledolll

breeze22 said:


> Christmas came early for me!  I wanted to share my new perlee clover bracelet. Absolutely luv it!  Thanks to those that helped me a couple months ago with my sizing questions about stacking it with the love bracelet.
> View attachment 3506206



Congrats dear, it's Beautiful on you. [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]


----------



## valnsw

breeze22 said:


> Christmas came early for me!  I wanted to share my new perlee clover bracelet. Absolutely luv it!  Thanks to those that helped me a couple months ago with my sizing questions about stacking it with the love bracelet.
> View attachment 3506206



Congrats! This looks so lovely on u. 

Is your perlee clover pg or yg?


----------



## PennyD2911

breeze22 said:


> Christmas came early for me!  I wanted to share my new perlee clover bracelet. Absolutely luv it!  Thanks to those that helped me a couple months ago with my sizing questions about stacking it with the love bracelet.
> View attachment 3506206



Oh my, no words[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
HUGE congrats!


----------



## CHL

Is there anyone getting the malachite pendant coming out Nov, 1st? Is it a limited edition? Or ongoing item?


----------



## Notorious Pink

breeze22 said:


> Christmas came early for me!  I wanted to share my new perlee clover bracelet. Absolutely luv it!  Thanks to those that helped me a couple months ago with my sizing questions about stacking it with the love bracelet.
> View attachment 3506206



Absolutely gorgeous!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## breeze22

baghagg said:


> Stunning!   Congratulations breeze22, it's beautiful and you wear it well!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Most beautiful VCA bracelet ever.
> Enjoy it in good health!





Natalie j said:


> Congrats dear, it's Beautiful on you. [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]





PennyD2911 said:


> Oh my, no words[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> HUGE congrats!



Thank you [emoji173]️! I immediately loved this bracelet the first time I saw it in pictures and now I can't believe I have it. So sparkly~


----------



## breeze22

4LV said:


> Congrats! So did you go with small size clover?



Thanks! I actually went with the medium size. I have a size 16 love bracelet so one would think the small in the perlee would make sense...but after asking on here and looking up the measurements the medium perlee had the smallest size difference to the size 16 love. Surprisingly the small perlee compared to the 16 love has a bigger size difference. Either way I wasn't going to get the perfect stacking effect so I decided to go with the medium so that it can look a little loose like a bangle when worn alone. Size 17 love seems to stack perfect with the medium perlee though!


----------



## breeze22

valnsw said:


> Congrats! This looks so lovely on u.
> 
> Is your perlee clover pg or yg?



Hi! I went with the pg. It matched a lot more better with the other jewelry I have and my skin tone.


----------



## baghagg

CHL said:


> Is there anyone getting the malachite pendant coming out Nov, 1st? Is it a limited edition? Or ongoing item?


Does anyone have details regarding this piece?   Size, etc. .


----------



## birkin10600

breeze22 said:


> Christmas came early for me!  I wanted to share my new perlee clover bracelet. Absolutely luv it!  Thanks to those that helped me a couple months ago with my sizing questions about stacking it with the love bracelet.
> View attachment 3506206



Congratulations! [emoji483] Lovely bracelet and look so pretty on your arm! [emoji173]


----------



## chaneljewel

breeze22 said:


> Christmas came early for me!  I wanted to share my new perlee clover bracelet. Absolutely luv it!  Thanks to those that helped me a couple months ago with my sizing questions about stacking it with the love bracelet.
> View attachment 3506206



Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## pazt

baghagg said:


> Does anyone have details regarding this piece?   Size, etc. .



The malachite new pendant now comes in the vintage alhambra size (Nov 1) and is not a limited edition piece (to my knowledge)..........


----------



## dialv

breeze22 said:


> Christmas came early for me!  I wanted to share my new perlee clover bracelet. Absolutely luv it!  Thanks to those that helped me a couple months ago with my sizing questions about stacking it with the love bracelet.
> View attachment 3506206



Sooo pretty on you, congrats!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

This page from the Neiman Marcus Christmas Book is haunting me!


----------



## dialv

PennyD2911 said:


> View attachment 3509772
> 
> This page from the Neiman Marcus Christmas Book is haunting me!



Pretty, I love the one on the far right. [emoji319]


----------



## sailorstripes

pazt said:


> The malachite new pendant now comes in the vintage alhambra size (Nov 1) and is not a limited edition piece (to my knowledge)..........



I called the Fifth Avenue boutique yesterday and an SA said they didn't have the Vintage Alhambra malachite pendant in yet but would have it in a few weeks. If anyone hears of an update on that time frame in NYC let me know, I would love to see it in person.


----------



## chaneljewel

sailorstripes said:


> I called the Fifth Avenue boutique yesterday and an SA said they didn't have the Vintage Alhambra malachite pendant in yet but would have it in a few weeks. If anyone hears of an update on that time frame in NYC let me know, I would love to see it in person.



I heard the reveal had been pushed to the middle of November.


----------



## sailorstripes

chaneljewel said:


> I heard the reveal had been pushed to the middle of November.



Thank you for sharing this info. I wanted to see the onyx pendant in person, but I think I will wait until the malachite is there too. The SA mentioned they still had two Holiday Pendants too. Hmm, I have a feeling I am going to fall in love with at least one of those pendants when I get to visit them...


----------



## pazt

sailorstripes said:


> I called the Fifth Avenue boutique yesterday and an SA said they didn't have the Vintage Alhambra malachite pendant in yet but would have it in a few weeks. If anyone hears of an update on that time frame in NYC let me know, I would love to see it in person.



I've heard that - The first batch of vintage malachite pendants were all recalled as the colors were not to their satisfaction! We should see more vibrant malachite pendants soon!


----------



## baghagg

This was on my Facebook newsfeed this evening:


----------



## baghagg

This one too:


----------



## pazt

baghagg said:


> This was on my Facebook newsfeed this evening:



i tried this combo in the store - stunning!


----------



## pazt

Disclosure :  try-on only - Perfect combo and simply beautiful ❤️


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pazt said:


> I've heard that - The first batch of vintage malachite pendants were all recalled as the colors were not to their satisfaction! We should see more vibrant malachite pendants soon!


Wow. They actually recalled them?
I am surprised that VCA would even set malachite that did not meet their standards.


----------



## purseinsanity

PennyD2911 said:


> View attachment 3509772
> 
> This page from the Neiman Marcus Christmas Book is haunting me!


You really need one.  You've agonized for months!  If anyone here needs it, it's you!!  It'll look gorgeous on you!


----------



## pazt

texasgirliegirl said:


> Wow. They actually recalled them?
> I am surprised that VCA would even set malachite that did not meet their standards.



I was told most of them were on the lighter-side of green (and maybe not showing enough striations?) and they were sent back!


----------



## purseinsanity

pazt said:


> View attachment 3513946
> 
> 
> Disclosure :  try-on only - Perfect combo and simply beautiful ❤️


Love!!!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

breeze22 said:


> Christmas came early for me!  I wanted to share my new perlee clover bracelet. Absolutely luv it!  Thanks to those that helped me a couple months ago with my sizing questions about stacking it with the love bracelet.
> View attachment 3506206


Congrats!!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

pazt said:


> View attachment 3513946
> 
> 
> Disclosure :  try-on only - Perfect combo and simply beautiful ❤️



Stunning!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pazt said:


> I was told most of them were on the lighter-side of green (and maybe not showing enough striations?) and they were sent back!


Wow. 
Several years ago when malachite first launched my former SA told me that the light green malachite was considered preferable by the company. 
I purchased the more jewel toned malachite with striations. 
The light green doesn't appeal to me as much and I really do love to see a lot of striations (both dark and white).


----------



## PennyD2911

purseinsanity said:


> You really need one.  You've agonized for months!  If anyone here needs it, it's you!!  It'll look gorgeous on you!


Awwww you are a sweetie! 
I keep thinking I'll do it, then my common sense reminds me of the price. LOL


----------



## purseinsanity

PennyD2911 said:


> Awwww you are a sweetie!
> I keep thinking I'll do it, then my common sense reminds me of the price. LOL


They did the price drop remember!


----------



## CATEYES

Here is a crappy iPhone pic of my holiday pendant compared to a YG 10 motif and with a sweet carnelian pendant in RG for size and gold comparison.


----------



## CATEYES

And here is the back with my initials and the year. I also had it lengthened with an extra jump ring added (all at no cost since done at purchase in case someone isn't familiar).


----------



## baghagg

pazt said:


> View attachment 3513946
> 
> 
> Disclosure :  try-on only - Perfect combo and simply beautiful [emoji173]️


WOW pazt!!!  I don't know if I could have the willpower to leave the store without these beauties after seeing how amazing they look once tried on!  They look amazing on you!   Thank you for sharing this picture,  I'm in love[emoji184] [emoji183] [emoji182] [emoji181] [emoji180] [emoji184] [emoji183]


----------



## dialv

texasgirliegirl said:


> Wow.
> Several years ago when malachite first launched my former SA told me that the light green malachite was considered preferable by the company.
> I purchased the more jewel toned malachite with striations.
> The light green doesn't appeal to me as much and I really do love to see a lot of striations (both dark and white).



I'm with you, I like the jewel toned also. Great way to describe it[emoji172]


----------



## aga5

Joining the VCA community with this:


----------



## MyDogTink

aga5 said:


> Joining the VCA community with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518517



Stunning!


----------



## Notorious Pink

aga5 said:


> Joining the VCA community with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518517



Wow! What a fabulous start!


----------



## baghagg

aga5 said:


> Joining the VCA community with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518517


So so gorgeous!


----------



## kimber418

aga5 said:


> Joining the VCA community with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518517


So beautiful on you.  Great choices.  MOP was my first VCA many years ago.  It is still one of my favorite.


----------



## CATEYES

aga5 said:


> Joining the VCA community with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518517


Are you witty_and_chic on Instagram? I believe this is the same person as the photo is the same. If so, I follow you and commented on this photo. (I'm greencateyesblue)

I thought I preferred the multicolored as I have the matching 3 stone earrings, but if I were to get this necklace, I am really liking it in all mop! It goes with many more outfits I can imagine and looks very classy. Loving the pink tones-congrats!


----------



## Suzie

aga5 said:


> Joining the VCA community with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518517


How beautiful.


----------



## lisawhit

aga5 said:


> Joining the VCA community with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518517



Wow, gorgeous set!!  I like the way you start!


----------



## aga5

CATEYES said:


> Are you witty_and_chic on Instagram? I believe this is the same person as the photo is the same. If so, I follow you and commented on this photo. (I'm greencateyesblue)
> 
> I thought I preferred the multicolored as I have the matching 3 stone earrings, but if I were to get this necklace, I am really liking it in all mop! It goes with many more outfits I can imagine and looks very classy. Loving the pink tones-congrats!



Haha yes that's me. I was so torn between the two, my husband preferred this one and after weighting both options I figured that this one would be more timeless and easier to match with ev.


----------



## aga5

MyDogTink said:


> Stunning!





BBC said:


> Wow! What a fabulous start!





baghagg said:


> So so gorgeous!





kimber418 said:


> So beautiful on you.  Great choices.  MOP was my first VCA many years ago.  It is still one of my favorite.





Suzie said:


> How beautiful.





lisawhit said:


> Wow, gorgeous set!!  I like the way you start!



Thank you everyone.  This is my 10 year anniversary gift from my husband [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## blueberryjam

Has anyone seen the latest offerings on the VCA website? Rose de Noel in Onyx/YG 
http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en...caro9b300-rose-de-noel-clip-medium-model.html

Carnelian/PG 
http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en...caro9b600-rose-de-noel-clip-medium-model.html

and LAPIS/YG 
http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en...caro9b900-rose-de-noel-clip-medium-model.html


----------



## PennyD2911

purseinsanity said:


> They did the price drop remember!


Yes, last year, but the price is still !


----------



## dialv

aga5 said:


> Thank you everyone.  This is my 10 year anniversary gift from my husband [emoji4][emoji8]



Beautiful Anniversary gift!


----------



## cocodiamonds

Ladies! I have budget of 6500.00 and I am going to purchase something today for my first wedding anniversary what would u recommend me to start out my collection of vca .. I have cartier tiffanys Harry Winston etc already I wear on a daily my yellow gold love bangle with 4 diamonds and my Tiffany T wire diamond bracelet.. if I wear a watch I wear my two tone yg gold face diamond marker Rolex datejust in size 32 penny cartier ss ballon bleu  same size. What should I get!! A bracelet a necklace studs ?? Help asap! Thanks dola


----------



## cocodiamonds

this is my daily jewelry


----------



## lasttotheparty

cocodiamonds said:


> Ladies! I have budget of 6500.00 and I am going to purchase something today for my first wedding anniversary what would u recommend me to start out my collection of vca .. I have cartier tiffanys Harry Winston etc already I wear on a daily my yellow gold love bangle with 4 diamonds and my Tiffany T wire diamond bracelet.. if I wear a watch I wear my two tone yg gold face diamond marker Rolex datejust in size 32 penny cartier ss ballon bleu  same size. What should I get!! A bracelet a necklace studs ?? Help asap! Thanks dola



It sounds like you have a nice assortment of bracelets and watches. I think a 5 motif Alhambra bracelet would complement your stack. But if you need necklaces or earrings in your collection, maybe frivole earrings or a ten motif Alhambra necklace (might be a tad out of budget). HTH. Good luck and Happy Anniversary!


----------



## cocodiamonds

lasttotheparty said:


> It sounds like you have a nice assortment of bracelets and watches. I think a 5 motif Alhambra bracelet would complement your stack. But if you need necklaces or earrings in your collection, maybe frivole earrings or a ten motif Alhambra necklace (might be a tad out of budget). HTH. Good luck and Happy Anniversary!



I like the way u think!


----------



## cocodiamonds

finally ! My first "starter" piece!! Oh and how I can feel an addiction starting already.. will open the beautiful box on Thur my anniversary


----------



## lasttotheparty

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3522370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally ! My first "starter" piece!! Oh and how I can feel an addiction starting already.. will open the beautiful box on Thur my anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522371



Ooooh! Congratulations! Can't wait! [emoji7]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3522370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally ! My first "starter" piece!! Oh and how I can feel an addiction starting already.. will open the beautiful box on Thur my anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522371


Looks like a box for a bracelet.


----------



## cocodiamonds

my first of my now future obsessions! Thanks for the help ladies and letting me share


----------



## lasttotheparty

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3523915
> View attachment 3523917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first of my now future obsessions! Thanks for the help ladies and letting me share



Perfection!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## birkin10600

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3523915
> View attachment 3523917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first of my now future obsessions! Thanks for the help ladies and letting me share



Beautiful stack! [emoji173]


----------



## PennyD2911

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3523915
> View attachment 3523917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first of my now future obsessions! Thanks for the help ladies and letting me share


Congrats!


----------



## MyDogTink

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3523915
> View attachment 3523917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first of my now future obsessions! Thanks for the help ladies and letting me share



Perfect look. Congratulations!


----------



## mushie

Mrs Couture said:


> Hello everyone! Does anyone know when the Sydney store will be opening?
> 
> Just came back from a Paris trip and walked past and saw the "Coming Soon" sign opposite my office building today and am naturally very excited about this!
> 
> Are there any other fellow Sydney-siders on this thread? I have tried to reach out to Richemont for more details.
> 
> Still can't believe VCA will be coming to Sydney / Australia.
> 
> Ta


Me too! Was so excited to see the sign.


----------



## mushie

Mrs Couture said:


> Hello everyone! Does anyone know when the Sydney store will be opening?
> 
> Just came back from a Paris trip and walked past and saw the "Coming Soon" sign opposite my office building today and am naturally very excited about this!
> 
> Are there any other fellow Sydney-siders on this thread? I have tried to reach out to Richemont for more details.
> 
> Still can't believe VCA will be coming to Sydney / Australia.
> 
> Ta


Me too @MrsCouture! Couldn't believe my eyes when I saw the spot and can't believe it's coming. Been wishing for VCA in Sydney for so long. So I don't need to get my fix from HK and Singapore. So excited. Just wish it would open before Christmas [emoji6]

Sent from my SM-G935F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bags to die for

I've heard the store is opening next year but don't quote me on it!


----------



## gagabag

Any feedbacks on the Melbourne prices? Are they comparable to Europe's?


----------



## Canturi lover

gagabag said:


> Any feedbacks on the Melbourne prices? Are they comparable to Europe's?



If you did a currency conversion from euro or US dollars, then add around 500 AUS that's nearer the price in store. Hope this helps [emoji4]


----------



## dialv

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3523915
> View attachment 3523917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first of my now future obsessions! Thanks for the help ladies and letting me share



Wow, looks gorgeous on you[emoji173]️


----------



## elizabethtwrs

Canturi lover said:


> If you did a currency conversion from euro or US dollars, then add around 500 AUS that's nearer the price in store. Hope this helps [emoji4]


But that means that Europe is still the cheapest right? Because you will still get the tax refund.


----------



## diamondholic

elizabethtwrs said:


> But that means that Europe is still the cheapest right? Because you will still get the tax refund.


----------



## diamondholic

malachite and diamond collection big dud due to high price point, not selling at all.


----------



## TankerToad

diamondholic said:


> malachite and diamond collection big dud due to high price point, not selling at all.



I actually heard the same thing
Hasn't sold well at all


----------



## diamondholic

VCA is in turmoil from what I heard. Richemont down 45% in earnings. They just fired their CEO and they are not replacing him. Cartier down the drain. Their diamonds and quality is awful. Richemont owns a ton of watch companies. They are all doing badly. They thought raising prices non-stop was the answer.  Malachite is not their big seller anyway and people all said the prices are insane.


----------



## Notorious Pink

diamondholic said:


> VCA is in turmoil from what I heard. Richemont down 45% in earnings. They just fired their CEO and they are not replacing him. Cartier down the drain. Their diamonds and quality is awful. Richemont owns a ton of watch companies. They are all doing badly. They thought raising prices non-stop was the answer.  Malachite is not their big seller anyway and people all said the prices are insane.



Absolutely agreed. As much as I love malachite, it does not have as wide appeal as other colors. For such a high priced item they should have done something more people might consider splurging on - onyx, pg, maybe the blue stones (lapis, turquoise, heck, I think even the blue ceramic would do better). And honestly - their diamond pieces are gorgeous but stratospheric...there is a tipping point where you can get insane top quality diamond pieces at better prices and you just start to consider that instead. I think Richemont believed customers would keep buying no matter what the price.


----------



## sailorstripes

So interesting to read the last few additions to this thread. Does anybody know if the single motif in malachite is doing well? That seems like a nice addition to the Vintage Alhambra line. I wonder if it is in boutiques yet. I wonder if it's selling!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Absolutely agreed. As much as I love malachite, it does not have as wide appeal as other colors. For such a high priced item they should have done something more people might consider splurging on - onyx, pg, maybe the blue stones (lapis, turquoise, heck, I think even the blue ceramic would do better). And honestly - their diamond pieces are gorgeous but stratospheric...there is a tipping point where you can get insane top quality diamond pieces at better prices and you just start to consider that instead. I think Richemont believed customers would keep buying no matter what the price.


I agree with this completely. 
While I will admit to having a VCA addiction, I've slowed down my collecting significantly.
I already havenice collection but what's left on my wish list just doesn't feel like a great value for the money.


----------



## Mali_

diamondholic said:


> VCA is in turmoil from what I heard. Richemont down 45% in earnings. They just fired their CEO and they are not replacing him. Cartier down the drain. Their diamonds and quality is awful. Richemont owns a ton of watch companies. They are all doing badly. They thought raising prices non-stop was the answer.  Malachite is not their big seller anyway and people all said the prices are insane.


--------------------------------
Yes, indeed. To your point, I was just reading the following articles on Richemont and thinking (hoping?) perhaps they will lower the price points on many of these items(?) If Hermes can open a pop up shop at Nordstrom to target clients that may have never entered a boutique, why wouldn't VCA or Cartier lower their prices (diamonds and pink gold products have many issues)??: https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...nd-shockwaves-from-geneva-to-mountain-valleys
http://www.wsj.com/articles/richemo...nagement-reshuffle-as-profit-falls-1478247354
Reports on their website: https://www.richemont.com/


----------



## elizabethtwrs

Mali_ said:


> --------------------------------
> Yes, indeed. To your point, I was just reading the following articles on Richemont and thinking (hoping?) perhaps they will lower the price points on many of these items(?) If Hermes can open a pop up shop at Nordstrom to target clients that may have never entered a boutique, why wouldn't VCA or Cartier lower their prices (diamonds and pink gold products have many issues)??: https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...nd-shockwaves-from-geneva-to-mountain-valleys
> http://www.wsj.com/articles/richemo...nagement-reshuffle-as-profit-falls-1478247354
> Reports on their website: https://www.richemont.com/


If VCA can lower prices in the US, do you think they will follow suit in other countries? As TGG said, I still want to build my collection but frankly the price points have gotten so ridiculous it turns me off. I can get really high quality diamonds for less than the pave pieces they do with tiny diamonds.

Granted lowering prices might piss people off who bought at higher prices. I recall during the financial crisis of 2008/2009, Cartier did some kind of promotion like spend $5000 and get a $1000 voucher free?

Lastly I think they should just focus on making the pieces that people want, instead of making so much of the less popular pieces and trying to steer customers into that. I have no idea why they make it so difficult to obtain the turquoise pieces when clearly selected boutiques have been getting stock in. It turns me off when they tell me "waiting lists are several years long and it's not even possible to put you in it". How is it that some people here can just walk into boutiques and those pieces are just lying there??


----------



## Mali_

elizabethtwrs said:


> If VCA can lower prices in the US, do you think they will follow suit in other countries? As TGG said, I still want to build my collection but frankly the price points have gotten so ridiculous it turns me off. I can get really high quality diamonds for less than the pave pieces they do with tiny diamonds.
> 
> Granted lowering prices might piss people off who bought at higher prices. I recall during the financial crisis of 2008/2009, Cartier did some kind of promotion like spend $5000 and get a $1000 voucher free?
> 
> Lastly I think they should just focus on making the pieces that people want, instead of making so much of the less popular pieces and trying to steer customers into that. I have no idea why they make it so difficult to obtain the turquoise pieces when clearly selected boutiques have been getting stock in. It turns me off when they tell me "waiting lists are several years long and it's not even possible to put you in it". How is it that some people here can just walk into boutiques and those pieces are just lying there??


---------------------
I don't disagree with you at all. I have higher quality diamonds, in many shapes, colors and sizes, that cost half or even one/third the price of their pave pieces so I personally could not buy diamonds from VCA. I just can't bring myself to purchase paves at those price points when I can get bigger, higher quality rocks, loose or set.

To your other point, from the Bloomberg article:
"Slumping demand in Asia spread to Europe and the U.S. this year, forcing Richemont to buy back unsold inventory from retailers and refocus on more affordable pieces. The union is asking Richemont to consider other measures, such as partial unemployment. The company isn’t open to that because a strong rebound in demand for gold and jewelry watches is unlikely, a Richemont spokeswoman said."

While I don't know if they will lower prices elsewhere, I would think that as it restructures and focuses on "more affordable pieces", that it also makes existing pieces more affordable, particularly if they believe that the demand will not increase in the shorter term. I'm hoping they will get as creative as H and come up with innovative ways to lower costs while keeping their clientele happy with their products. As of now, as you noted, people are simply not buying their newer or less popular products.
And yes, I have not only seen new turquoise pieces, but new lapis pieces so feel your pain there too.


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> I agree with this completely.
> While I will admit to having a VCA addiction, I've slowed down my collecting significantly.
> I already havenice collection but what's left on my wish list just doesn't feel like a great value for the money.



I couldn't agree more. I wasn't a fan of the Bouton D'or collection but the price was just insane. I wonder if they even sold one piece from that collection. If I work at VCA I would suggest they do the sweets 6 motif bracelets and necklaces in 16 motif in other stones. I would be first in line!


----------



## diamondholic

The CEO of Richemont fired the man who did that big promotion at Cartier. First the CEO from Richemonte told him sales were the worse they had been in 20 years and to do something fast. He did. He had a promotion of as $1K or 2K back for every $10K spent. Women rec'd a gift certificate and they had to use it within 3 or 6 mos. They had the best few quarters they ever had and sales went thru the roof. For that, he was fired.  Richemont CEO said he caused too much publicity and lowered the quality of Cartier. Then this man went to Harry Winston which was dead. He had a series of big marketing events in the Hamptons and Shelter Island in particular. There was a lot of hoopla because Harry Winston is seen as an older brand with very large diamonds, which is not something a lot of woman want because it's unwearable except at a formal event. He wanted to create different styles that women would buy. Winston sales went up again. He was fired again and some family member took over. They said his approach was too "over the top.". All out of jealousy. Now I think he's working at some shoe company. Richemont's CEO should have been fired 20 yrs ago for bringing the company down to the ground. From their hideous button d'or to the new perlee which is awful, and now the malachite/diamond collection. They have all been duds. One wonders where marketing is and why they are going towards such expensive items. The only thing still selling is the alhambra but that has slowed considerably. As many have said, the price point is getting too high and women can buy larger high quality diamonds for the price of some MOP and onyx. BTW, the malachite didn't look good on the malachite and diamond pieces. A few months back it was stunning. Looked like a poor quality to me. Very murky. As far as having a pop up shop in stores. That's what they had. They were in several Neiman's as well as jewelry store boutiques across the country. They removed, insulted and fought with all their affiliates. They said they had to purchase a stand alone store, which meant that if a jewelry boutique carried them, they had to purchase a whole other store with it's own entrance to accomodate them. They wanted jewelry stores to pay for another store that was a stand alone store for VCA. Only one place did that and it was London Jewelers. They had a gigantic store and were able to give them a separate entrance and whole section of the store on it's own. Most of the Neimans and other stores simply couldn't accommodate them. It was impossible from the beginning. They wanted to reroute all sales to the main VCA stores. It failed miserably.


----------



## leechiyong

Natalie j said:


> I couldn't agree more. I wasn't a fan of the Bouton D'or collection but the price was just insane. I wonder if they even sold one piece from that collection. If I work at VCA I would suggest they do the sweets 6 motif bracelets and necklaces in 16 motif in other stones. I would be first in line!


I'll be second.  I'd love a MOP sweets 6 motif.  It would save me from the conundrum I've had since they released the RG version.


----------



## leechiyong

diamondholic said:


> As far as having a pop up shop in stores. That's what they had. They were in several Neiman's as well as jewelry store boutiques across the country. They removed, insulted and fought with all their affiliates. They said they had to purchase a stand alone store, which meant that if a jewelry boutique carried them, they had to purchase a whole other store with it's own entrance to accomodate them. They wanted jewelry stores to pay for another store that was a stand alone store for VCA. Only one place did that and it was London Jewelers. They had a gigantic store and were able to give them a separate entrance and whole section of the store on it's own. Most of the Neimans and other stores simply couldn't accommodate them. It was impossible from the beginning. They wanted to reroute all sales to the main VCA stores. It failed miserably.


That doesn't surprise me it failed.  Other stores aren't going to to want to bare the brunt of the cost for a sales front when there are so many alternatives.  My local NM never carried VCA, which was a huge detractor for me.  I have boutiques about an hour's flight for me, but I'm not one for traveling.  I'm a huge believer in seeing something in person, and with other jewelers within driving distance, I always found something else that suited my needs.

It will be interesting to see what's done next.  I'm not sure lower priced items will be beneficial.  T&Co's silver jewelry is the bane of their existence to many; I've seen many comments where they felt it has cheapened the brand.  They're trying daintier gold pieces with lower prices (sub-$1000), but people have noticed that pieces don't feel as solid as they used to do.  

Maybe the cheaper $500ish charity pieces?  It seems like LVMH has had quite a bit of success with that.  The Lockit bracelet and necklace and Bulgari's Save the Children line both seem to have done well.  It gets people into the brand at a lower pricepoint without alienating long-term customers.


----------



## Notorious Pink

diamondholic said:


> They said they had to purchase a stand alone store, which meant that if a jewelry boutique carried them, they had to purchase a whole other store with it's own entrance to accomodate them. They wanted jewelry stores to pay for another store that was a stand alone store for VCA. Only one place did that and it was London Jewelers. They had a gigantic store and were able to give them a separate entrance and whole section of the store on it's own.



The London Jewelers store is my home store, and it actually works at that location because London has gotten so big that it's a series of interconnected stores laid out as boutiques - David Yurman on the left, main jewelry (with everything from Mikimoto to Roberto Coin to Oscar Heyman plus their own designs), Van Cleef, then the watch boutique, Two by London (wedding jewelry), etc. They used to have a Cartier too but now it's a few doors down. The problem with that VCA is that it has to compete with everything in the main London boutiques - and their fabulous customer service. The jewelry selection at London is excellent and they can work with you on items, they'll bring things in, hold things for you, etc - things that VCA won't or can't do because of their corporate rules. I even find the London SAs friendlier. They always seem relaxed and happy there. The VCA part is more forbidding.


----------



## diamondholic

BBC said:


> The London Jewelers store is my home store, and it actually works at that location because London has gotten so big that it's a series of interconnected stores laid out as boutiques - David Yurman on the left, main jewelry (with everything from Mikimoto to Roberto Coin to Oscar Heyman plus their own designs), Van Cleef, then the watch boutique, Two by London (wedding jewelry), etc. They used to have a Cartier too but now it's a few doors down. The problem with that VCA is that it has to compete with everything in the main London boutiques - and their fabulous customer service. The jewelry selection at London is excellent and they can work with you on items, they'll bring things in, hold things for you, etc - things that VCA won't or can't do because of their corporate rules. I even find the London SAs friendlier. They always seem relaxed and happy there. The VCA part is more forbidding.


----------



## diamondholic

Can someone chime in as to what boutiques have turquoise? I've asked but they tell me no one in the USA has it.


----------



## jenaps

And which have lapis?


----------



## Mali_

I don't want to give the wrong impression by pointing at a particular flagship boutique (I won't do that here, sorry) or letting you think I saw Alhambra pieces but I did see two clients with lapis/turquoise necklace, pin and earrings as I was walking in. Now, I would ordinarily have said, wow, incredible older/vintage collection, but the items were made to match these: http://catalog-jewelry-watches.vancleefarpels.com/?lang=en&_ga=1.142830133.1447907749.1450981056

In fairness, they could have been procured anywhere (Asia, etc) but it didn't seem like it.  I was so surprised to see lapis that an SA standing next to me actually told me lapis was available, but not widely, and directed me to that e-brochure link on my iPad. I truly think they were SOs, ordered with these new pins:


----------



## Mali_




----------



## elizabethtwrs

diamondholic said:


> Can someone chime in as to what boutiques have turquoise? I've asked but they tell me no one in the USA has it.


They have been posts above on pfers obtaining pieces recently just by walking in. I've tried all the boutiques within my reasonable flying time (!!). No dice. Even with a decent purchase history.


----------



## elizabethtwrs

Mali_ said:


> View attachment 3531906
> View attachment 3531902
> View attachment 3531901


Is this the Noah's ark collection? They are so adorable! But, I don't even want to know the price


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Mali_ said:


> I don't want to give the wrong impression by pointing at a particular flagship boutique (I won't do that here, sorry) or letting you think I saw Alhambra pieces but I did see two clients with lapis/turquoise necklace, pin and earrings as I was walking in. Now, I would ordinarily have said, wow, incredible older/vintage collection, but the items were made to match these: http://catalog-jewelry-watches.vancleefarpels.com/?lang=en&_ga=1.142830133.1447907749.1450981056
> 
> In fairness, they could have been procured anywhere (Asia, etc) but it didn't seem like it.  I was so surprised to see lapis that an SA standing next to me actually told me lapis was available, but not widely, and directed me to that e-brochure link on my iPad. I truly think they were SOs, ordered with these new pins:


Rose de Noel is available in lapis for this holiday season.  VCA has it, they are just reserving it for very special pieces and not for vintage Alhambra. 
Turquoise can be found in the sweets (earrings).


----------



## dialv

elizabethtwrs said:


> Is this the Noah's ark collection? They are so adorable! But, I don't even want to know the price



I was thinking the same thing, the prices


----------



## Mali_

elizabethtwrs said:


> Is this the Noah's ark collection? They are so adorable! But, I don't even want to know the price


Yes, indeed...LOL. The lapis was so blue and so pretty though...I stopped in my tracks...simply stunning.


----------



## chaneljewel

texasgirliegirl said:


> Rose de Noel is available in lapis for this holiday season.  VCA has it, they are just reserving it for very special pieces and not for vintage Alhambra.
> Turquoise can be found in the sweets (earrings).



Are the turquoise sweets in YG?   Do all of the boutiques have them?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

chaneljewel said:


> Are the turquoise sweets in YG?   Do all of the boutiques have them?


The last time I visited my local boutique they had the sweets in wg only.


----------



## diamondholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> The last time I visited my local boutique they had the sweets in wg only.


----------



## diamondholic

*Richemont ditches chief executive role as sales plunge  by *Julia Bradshaw  (the founder of the company is taking back the reigns) However, what do you do when you are raised prices so high and nothing is worth it? You can't exactly lower the price in half. And whatever they have come out with is awful and even more money and less quality and diamonds. 
4 NOVEMBER 2016 • 5:45PM
Luxury fashion group Richemont is scrapping the role of chief executive as part of sweeping changes to the company amid a severe downturn in the market for watches and other high-end goods. Richard Lepeu, Richemont’s current boss, is retiring next year, alongside finance director Gary Saage. Rather than replace Mr Lepeu, the company will be managed by a team of senior executives on the board, led by executive chairman and controlling shareholder Johann Rupert. Mr Rupert founded Richemont in 1988 with his late father, Anton.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Speaking of quality, I had decided to treat myself and get a VA 5 motif carnelian bracelet so I went to the boutique but was so disappointed that the only 2 pieces they had was a dull opaque orange red and not a rich  deep red like my single motif sweets in carnelian. My SA said if I come across a deep red one then I should snap it up. Anyway so I passed and tried on a few other things instead. I think I will probably get either the RG 5 motif or a RG Perlee D'or instead. Here are some try on pics [emoji16]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3538136


Also I got to try on the the malachite/ diamond bracelet.. not even a little bit tempted [emoji119][emoji119]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3538141


----------



## Sparkledolll

Attached 
	

		
			
		

		
	


View attachment 3538156
View attachment 3538157


----------



## baghagg

Omgosh I think that malachite/diamond bracelet is stunning!


----------



## Sparkledolll

baghagg said:


> Omgosh I think that malachite/diamond bracelet is stunning!



Oh then you must try it on! It was totally dead in the boutique so the SA was more than happy for me to try on everything [emoji16]


----------



## Sparkledolll

A few more pics. My SA was able to find a darker red carnelian bracelet for me to try on but I went with RG 5 motif in the end. I think you can see the difference in colour here. Also She said I was the first to try on the Bouton D'or bracelet... just for fun obviously [emoji23]


----------



## aga5

. If you had to choose, what would u get?


----------



## baghagg

aga5 said:


> View attachment 3538737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If you had to choose, what would u get?


Tough choice,  so gorgeous!   I have the J12 38 mm with diamond markers,  so that's probably considered my first choice. .  However,  that malachite bracelet is divine,  as are the magic earrings..  Maybe once you try them ALL on you'll know.


----------



## aga5

baghagg said:


> Tough choice,  so gorgeous!   I have the J12 38 mm with diamond markers,  so that's probably considered my first choice. .  However,  that malachite bracelet is divine,  as are the magic earrings..  Maybe once you try them ALL on you'll know.



Hardest part, closest vca boutique is couple hrs away [emoji849]. T[emoji854]. Thank you for input, especially to know u rhappy with ur j12


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

aga5 said:


> View attachment 3538737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If you had to choose, what would u get?



Malachite bracelet!!!!!!!


----------



## HeidiDavis

aga5 said:


> View attachment 3538737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If you had to choose, what would u get?



Of these four choices, I would get the Magic Alhambra 2-motif earrings for sure!   But I LOVE dangly earrings and don't really wear watches or bracelets, so my perspective may be skewed.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

aga5 said:


> View attachment 3538737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If you had to choose, what would u get?


Easy 
The malachite bracelet


----------



## pigleto972001

If the malachite color works in your wardrobe, go for it! Otw i would go simple MOP earrings


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> If the malachite color works in your wardrobe, go for it! Otw i would go simple MOP earrings



This


----------



## sleepykitten

aga5 said:


> View attachment 3538737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If you had to choose, what would u get?



The bottom two!


----------



## Notorious Pink

aga5 said:


> View attachment 3538737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If you had to choose, what would u get?



The Magic Earrings. IMO VCA is better value and more classic than the watch, and all of those pieces can be worn anytime while the watch is strictly casual. I don't know your coloring or wardrobe, but to me malachite is fairly specific (being an un-natural redhead it actually does not look great on me). That leaves the MOP pieces. Honestly either pair of earrings are great, that part depends on taste, but I think the magic pair can be dressed up or down...oh, what the heck, I just like the magic better (I guess it depends on your personal style).


----------



## papilloncristal

I'm seriously considering about buying the Perlee Clover bracelet for my birthday next year which will be in Feb.... Could anyone give me some opinions about it? It'll be one of the biggest purchase in my life so I want to make sure I'll be happy about it:

1. VCA adjust its prices here every year around April/May based on the euro moves. This year (2016) the price for the bracelet was decreased significantly. I'm wondering should I still go for it in Feb, or wait until April/May to see the price adjustments (which, no guarantee if it'll be an increase/decrease/no change). Based on the current euro rate, the price here should be similar to the "detaxe" price in France. Btw if I get it around my birthday week, I will get extra points with my card which worth roughly 1.5-2% of the bracelet cost.

2. I'm debating whether I should get the WG or RG version of it. I'm Asian but I've very fair cool-toned skin. Normally RG shows up better on me but I tried on WG the other day and honestly I think the clovers shows up better on the WG version and it seems more elegant than the RG version (which I've the pendant already). My SA encouraged me to get the WG version since she thinks it's more classy than RG and also RG items are more of a current trend while WG is classic. In terms of my current collection, these are what I'd wear usually:

WG: sweet pave bracelet, socrate necklace, vintage alhambra MOP bracelet
YG: lucky bracelet, lucky MOP pendant
RG: holiday pendants 2015 and 2016, pink sapphire deux papillons pendant, perlee clover pendant. No RG bracelets from VCA but i've the Chaumet Hortensia Aube Rosee bracelet

I've a few WG/YG sweets too but I mainly use them for mix&match with the above items. Could dear tPFers give me your opinions please? TIA!


----------



## elizabethtwrs

papilloncristal said:


> I'm seriously considering about buying the Perlee Clover bracelet for my birthday next year which will be in Feb.... Could anyone give me some opinions about it? It'll be one of the biggest purchase in my life so I want to make sure I'll be happy about it:
> 
> 1. VCA adjust its prices here every year around April/May based on the euro moves. This year (2016) the price for the bracelet was decreased significantly. I'm wondering should I still go for it in Feb, or wait until April/May to see the price adjustments (which, no guarantee if it'll be an increase/decrease/no change). Based on the current euro rate, the price here should be similar to the "detaxe" price in France. Btw if I get it around my birthday week, I will get extra points with my card which worth roughly 1.5-2% of the bracelet cost.
> 
> 2. I'm debating whether I should get the WG or RG version of it. I'm Asian but I've very fair cool-toned skin. Normally RG shows up better on me but I tried on WG the other day and honestly I think the clovers shows up better on the WG version and it seems more elegant than the RG version (which I've the pendant already). My SA encouraged me to get the WG version since she thinks it's more classy than RG and also RG items are more of a current trend while WG is classic. In terms of my current collection, these are what I'd wear usually:
> 
> WG: sweet pave bracelet, socrate necklace, vintage alhambra MOP bracelet
> YG: lucky bracelet, lucky MOP pendant
> RG: holiday pendants 2015 and 2016, pink sapphire deux papillons pendant, perlee clover pendant. No RG bracelets from VCA but i've the Chaumet Hortensia Aube Rosee bracelet
> 
> I've a few WG/YG sweets too but I mainly use them for mix&match with the above items. Could dear tPFers give me your opinions please? TIA!


Rose gold !


----------



## Sparkledolll

papilloncristal said:


> I'm seriously considering about buying the Perlee Clover bracelet for my birthday next year which will be in Feb.... Could anyone give me some opinions about it? It'll be one of the biggest purchase in my life so I want to make sure I'll be happy about it:
> 
> 1. VCA adjust its prices here every year around April/May based on the euro moves. This year (2016) the price for the bracelet was decreased significantly. I'm wondering should I still go for it in Feb, or wait until April/May to see the price adjustments (which, no guarantee if it'll be an increase/decrease/no change). Based on the current euro rate, the price here should be similar to the "detaxe" price in France. Btw if I get it around my birthday week, I will get extra points with my card which worth roughly 1.5-2% of the bracelet cost.
> 
> 2. I'm debating whether I should get the WG or RG version of it. I'm Asian but I've very fair cool-toned skin. Normally RG shows up better on me but I tried on WG the other day and honestly I think the clovers shows up better on the WG version and it seems more elegant than the RG version (which I've the pendant already). My SA encouraged me to get the WG version since she thinks it's more classy than RG and also RG items are more of a current trend while WG is classic. In terms of my current collection, these are what I'd wear usually:
> 
> WG: sweet pave bracelet, socrate necklace, vintage alhambra MOP bracelet
> YG: lucky bracelet, lucky MOP pendant
> RG: holiday pendants 2015 and 2016, pink sapphire deux papillons pendant, perlee clover pendant. No RG bracelets from VCA but i've the Chaumet Hortensia Aube Rosee bracelet
> 
> I've a few WG/YG sweets too but I mainly use them for mix&match with the above items. Could dear tPFers give me your opinions please? TIA!



I bought the clover Perlee for my birthday which is also in Feb 2 years ago too! I was going to get WG but after trying all 3 colours on, both my DH and I agree that RG suits my skin tone the most so I went with that. I would say go with what you love and what suits you the most.


----------



## kat99

papilloncristal said:


> I'm seriously considering about buying the Perlee Clover bracelet for my birthday next year which will be in Feb.... Could anyone give me some opinions about it? It'll be one of the biggest purchase in my life so I want to make sure I'll be happy about it:
> 
> 1. VCA adjust its prices here every year around April/May based on the euro moves. This year (2016) the price for the bracelet was decreased significantly. I'm wondering should I still go for it in Feb, or wait until April/May to see the price adjustments (which, no guarantee if it'll be an increase/decrease/no change). Based on the current euro rate, the price here should be similar to the "detaxe" price in France. Btw if I get it around my birthday week, I will get extra points with my card which worth roughly 1.5-2% of the bracelet cost.
> 
> 2. I'm debating whether I should get the WG or RG version of it. I'm Asian but I've very fair cool-toned skin. Normally RG shows up better on me but I tried on WG the other day and honestly I think the clovers shows up better on the WG version and it seems more elegant than the RG version (which I've the pendant already). My SA encouraged me to get the WG version since she thinks it's more classy than RG and also RG items are more of a current trend while WG is classic. In terms of my current collection, these are what I'd wear usually:
> 
> WG: sweet pave bracelet, socrate necklace, vintage alhambra MOP bracelet
> YG: lucky bracelet, lucky MOP pendant
> RG: holiday pendants 2015 and 2016, pink sapphire deux papillons pendant, perlee clover pendant. No RG bracelets from VCA but i've the Chaumet Hortensia Aube Rosee bracelet
> 
> I've a few WG/YG sweets too but I mainly use them for mix&match with the above items. Could dear tPFers give me your opinions please? TIA!




I wouldn't worry about RG being out of fashion. I would get the rose


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Get what makes your heart skip a beat. 
I love the yg because it would match most of my VCA (which is mostly yg) but the pink gold is very pretty. 
I will saw that the yg and the pg appear more lux, richer to me than the wg but they are all TDF


----------



## HeidiDavis

papilloncristal said:


> I'm seriously considering about buying the Perlee Clover bracelet for my birthday next year which will be in Feb.... Could anyone give me some opinions about it? It'll be one of the biggest purchase in my life so I want to make sure I'll be happy about it:
> 
> 1. VCA adjust its prices here every year around April/May based on the euro moves. This year (2016) the price for the bracelet was decreased significantly. I'm wondering should I still go for it in Feb, or wait until April/May to see the price adjustments (which, no guarantee if it'll be an increase/decrease/no change). Based on the current euro rate, the price here should be similar to the "detaxe" price in France. Btw if I get it around my birthday week, I will get extra points with my card which worth roughly 1.5-2% of the bracelet cost.
> 
> 2. I'm debating whether I should get the WG or RG version of it. I'm Asian but I've very fair cool-toned skin. Normally RG shows up better on me but I tried on WG the other day and honestly I think the clovers shows up better on the WG version and it seems more elegant than the RG version (which I've the pendant already). My SA encouraged me to get the WG version since she thinks it's more classy than RG and also RG items are more of a current trend while WG is classic. In terms of my current collection, these are what I'd wear usually:
> 
> WG: sweet pave bracelet, socrate necklace, vintage alhambra MOP bracelet
> YG: lucky bracelet, lucky MOP pendant
> RG: holiday pendants 2015 and 2016, pink sapphire deux papillons pendant, perlee clover pendant. No RG bracelets from VCA but i've the Chaumet Hortensia Aube Rosee bracelet
> 
> I've a few WG/YG sweets too but I mainly use them for mix&match with the above items. Could dear tPFers give me your opinions please? TIA!





I personally would get the yg, as TGG said, because all of my jewelry is yg....
*BUT*, given what you said, either rg or wg would be gorgeous on you.  You can't go wrong either way with such an exquisite piece!  The only two points that_ *might*_ make me lean toward the white gold is that 1)  you said it made the clovers stand out, and wg always looks so luxe with diamonds! and 2)  you mentioned having the Chaumet Hortensia Aube Rosee bracelet in rg, so you already have an* incredible *bracelet in rose gold!  Then again, you also have the Perlee Clover pendant in rg, so the matching bracelet in rg would be a lovely complement.  Sigh..I guess I'm not really much help.  Lol.


----------



## pigleto972001

Saw this ad. Is this plain white gold or is it w diamonds ? If it's plain WG I'm going to be in trouble !


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pigleto972001 said:


> Saw this ad. Is this plain white gold or is it w diamonds ? If it's plain WG I'm going to be in trouble !
> View attachment 3544438


Where did you see this?
It looks like plain wg to me!!  
If it is a lot of VCA collectors are going to be very happy.


----------



## pigleto972001

I saw it on the facebook van cleef page ! I zoomed in and I couldn't believe my eyes. Someone find out please  I called the vegas store but they said they didn't know about it. :-/


----------



## pigleto972001




----------



## cocodiamonds




----------



## Sparkledolll

pigleto972001 said:


> Saw this ad. Is this plain white gold or is it w diamonds ? If it's plain WG I'm going to be in trouble !
> View attachment 3544438



I saw this too! I am so excited [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## pigleto972001

I called the vca in NYC and they said it's not available. How can they advertise something they won't sell ??


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pigleto972001 said:


> I called the vca in NYC and they said it's not available. How can they advertise something they won't sell ??


That's crazy. 
It's clearly in the ad. 
Not fair


----------



## baghagg

pigleto972001 said:


> I called the vca in NYC and they said it's not available. How can they advertise something they won't sell ??


Perhaps they will be manufacturing this in the (near) future/everything is so secretive with these high-end design houses..


----------



## pigleto972001

I was hoping to know soon haha. Just bc of instant gratification but also if it was coming out i would return a still unworn chanel jacket I just got to make some room for it. I'm fond of the jacket but I've been wanting a plain white gold for a long time


----------



## Notorious Pink

pigleto972001 said:


> I called the vca in NYC and they said it's not available. How can they advertise something they won't sell ??



I asked my SA too - she said no. I dont wear much wg but was hoping to get confirmation for my fellow VCA-lovers. Sorry!


----------



## pigleto972001

I appreciate it [emoji7][emoji106]I am waiting for my guy to come back from
vacay so he can ask too  can't hurt right?


----------



## bags to die for

pigleto972001 said:


> Saw this ad. Is this plain white gold or is it w diamonds ? If it's plain WG I'm going to be in trouble !
> View attachment 3544438


I asked my SM. She said its the one with diamonds (sadly).


----------



## JulesB68

bags to die for said:


> I asked my SM. She said its the one with diamonds (sadly).



What absolute tosh! Sorry to be so dismissive of what your SA says, but that picture is definitely all WG! If she thinks it's WG with diamonds, does that mean she thinks this picture (also from their FB pages) is PG with diamonds?


----------



## JulesB68

Sorry @bags to die for if that came across as a little rude; just a little (ok, a lot) excited a the possibility of all WG!!! Thanks @pigleto972001 for bringing it to my attention! DH says thanks too, not!


----------



## bags to die for

She did say it was strange that the 20 motif came only in yellow or rose gold, and not white gold.
I'm just reporting what I found out. If you don't believe it, that's ok.


----------



## pigleto972001

My SA also said it looked like it had diamonds and I was like I don't see them. I sent a pic to an SA at vca and she said it wasn't available for purchase. I don't know if it's a special piece but it is interesting it's in an ad but not truly available. I hope one day they do have it [emoji4]


----------



## Notorious Pink

bags to die for said:


> She did say it was strange that the 20 motif came only in yellow or rose gold, and not white gold.
> I'm just reporting what I found out. If you don't believe it, that's ok.



I don't understand this either....and wonder why no pg with diamonds. [emoji177]


----------



## pigleto972001

Ha at least y'all understand. People around me are like "it's just a necklace."  Uhm, right.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pigleto972001 said:


> Ha at least y'all understand. People around me are like "it's just a necklace."  Uhm, right.


This reminds me of the time when the AD came out with the model wearing the turquoise 20 motif, yet turquoise was no longer available.
VCA is such a tease at times.


----------



## pigleto972001

I sent them an email (ha! Persistence!) and they said it is with diamonds. I just don't see them. Ah well!

"Thank you for your interest in the Van Cleef & Arpels Sweet Alhambra long necklace in white gold and diamonds and in the Perlée Couleurs Between the Finger ring in white gold, diamonds and turquoise. 
Actually, the necklace is in white gold and diamonds. The creation is available, we invite you to discover it on our website: http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en...0-sweet-alhambra-long-necklace-16-motifs.html 

Best regards, 
Van Cleef & Arpels"


----------



## leechiyong

pigleto972001 said:


> I sent them an email (ha! Persistence!) and they said it is with diamonds. I just don't see them. Ah well!
> 
> "Thank you for your interest in the Van Cleef & Arpels Sweet Alhambra long necklace in white gold and diamonds and in the Perlée Couleurs Between the Finger ring in white gold, diamonds and turquoise.
> Actually, the necklace is in white gold and diamonds. The creation is available, we invite you to discover it on our website: http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en...0-sweet-alhambra-long-necklace-16-motifs.html
> 
> Best regards,
> Van Cleef & Arpels"



If you look at the Sweet picture on their website, on the motifs up at the top, the diamonds are more subtle. 

That said, the picture in the ad looks like Vintage, which are more obvious and not Sweet (the motifs aren't as spread as out as Sweet) and that's a terrible photo for either.  If I'm paying for diamonds, then I want noticeable sparkle.


----------



## papilloncristal

elizabethtwrs said:


> Rose gold !





Natalie j said:


> I bought the clover Perlee for my birthday which is also in Feb 2 years ago too! I was going to get WG but after trying all 3 colours on, both my DH and I agree that RG suits my skin tone the most so I went with that. I would say go with what you love and what suits you the most.





kat99 said:


> I wouldn't worry about RG being out of fashion. I would get the rose





texasgirliegirl said:


> Get what makes your heart skip a beat.
> I love the yg because it would match most of my VCA (which is mostly yg) but the pink gold is very pretty.
> I will saw that the yg and the pg appear more lux, richer to me than the wg but they are all TDF



I can feel that RG is getting more love than WG here  I also think it's probably what I should go for...



HeidiDavis said:


> I personally would get the yg, as TGG said, because all of my jewelry is yg....
> *BUT*, given what you said, either rg or wg would be gorgeous on you.  You can't go wrong either way with such an exquisite piece!  The only two points that_ *might*_ make me lean toward the white gold is that 1)  you said it made the clovers stand out, and wg always looks so luxe with diamonds! and 2)  you mentioned having the Chaumet Hortensia Aube Rosee bracelet in rg, so you already have an* incredible *bracelet in rose gold!  Then again, you also have the Perlee Clover pendant in rg, so the matching bracelet in rg would be a lovely complement.  Sigh..I guess I'm not really much help.  Lol.



I also think the Chaumet bracelet is the reason why I was leaning towards WG... however at the same time I'm not sure if the WG perlee clover will be too similar to the sweet pave bracelet in terms of functionality... 

Great to meet someone who appreciates the Hortensia collection too! The original bracelet in the collection is too grand imho and I was so delighted when I saw Chaumet came out with a simple version of it! I hope there's a Chaumet board on tPF...


----------



## JulesB68

pigleto972001 said:


> I sent them an email (ha! Persistence!) and they said it is with diamonds. I just don't see them. Ah well!
> 
> "Thank you for your interest in the Van Cleef & Arpels Sweet Alhambra long necklace in white gold and diamonds and in the Perlée Couleurs Between the Finger ring in white gold, diamonds and turquoise.
> Actually, the necklace is in white gold and diamonds. The creation is available, we invite you to discover it on our website: http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en...0-sweet-alhambra-long-necklace-16-motifs.html
> 
> Best regards,
> Van Cleef & Arpels"



I admire your tenacity pigleto!! Still calling BS on their answer though! No way is that picture sweet alhambra and definitely not diamonds. Can't believe they don't even know what their own pictures are! Although if their mission was to get us all worked up and in a frenzy over possibility of all WG, then definitely succeeded! However probably as TGG says and it's just a teaser, like the turquoise pics. Poo!


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks !! The pic they sent is not the same as the one in the ad. Haha. I'm a little relieved because I do like that jacket and glad to keep it. Maybe one day.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3547375


----------



## eliwon

diamondholic said:


> Can someone chime in as to what boutiques have turquoise? I've asked but they tell me no one in the USA has it.


Late reply, but still - I visited the Bond Street shop in November, of course asking for a Alhambra WG/turqoise bracelet and the situation re. the search for new turqoise mines. I got the answer that there even wasn't a list and they couldn't (wouldn't?) say anything towards the prospect of producing from a new source.


----------



## kat99

I wonder if they photographed this with a different color necklace, like pink or yellow, and then photoshopped it, to make it white. Maybe they didn't have the white with all diamond on hand that day, just one of the other colors, and had to make this adjustment. It sounds crazy but given how some of these shoots go it could actually be a viable explanation.


----------



## diamondholic

kat99 said:


> I wonder if they photographed this with a different color necklace, like pink or yellow, and then photoshopped it, to make it white. Maybe they didn't have the white with all diamond on hand that day, just one of the other colors, and had to make this adjustment. It sounds crazy but given how some of these shoots go it could actually be a viable explanation.


----------



## diamondholic

I noticed that the large fleurette earrings are going down in carat weigh. Now they are 1.88 ct from an average of 1.98. Some were over 2 cts, but I never saw the ct weight that low. Obviously, VCA is giving less. I, too, emailed my SA and she said it was a long alhambra diamond necklace. I disagree. I see no diamonds. THey said there's no WG all gold alhambra necklace.


----------



## pigleto972001

Thank y'all for checking !!! I thought I was going nuts. It's a conspiracy. 

Maybe it was photoshopped!


----------



## Suzie

I have a WG one, I purchased it from betteridge about 5 years ago, apparently they made  WG many years ago.


----------



## sailorstripes

Hello lovely VCA fans, does anyone here know when VCA changed the boxes their jewelry comes in to their current colors? I have been looking at vintage pieces lately from the 1960s and 70s and see that the packaging at one point was dark blue with gold lettering and I am curious as to the approximate year when that changed to what it is today. Thanks to anyone who might have some insight, and Happy Holidays to everyone!


----------



## valnsw

papilloncristal said:


> I can feel that RG is getting more love than WG here  I also think it's probably what I should go for...
> 
> 
> 
> I also think the Chaumet bracelet is the reason why I was leaning towards WG... however at the same time I'm not sure if the WG perlee clover will be too similar to the sweet pave bracelet in terms of functionality...
> 
> Great to meet someone who appreciates the Hortensia collection too! The original bracelet in the collection is too grand imho and I was so delighted when I saw Chaumet came out with a simple version of it! I hope there's a Chaumet board on tPF...



Late to the thread, but personally I feel RG would be better since u said it suits your skin tone. Plus I like the contrast or the diamonds popping out of the RG clover vs the all-white WG. 

HTHs! Have u made your choice yet?


----------



## papilloncristal

valnsw said:


> Late to the thread, but personally I feel RG would be better since u said it suits your skin tone. Plus I like the contrast or the diamonds popping out of the RG clover vs the all-white WG.
> 
> HTHs! Have u made your choice yet?



Actually I've just been to VCA yesterday to try out both versions - I've been waiting so long for both of them to be back in stock!




After trying them I think I'll be getting the RG one! The WG one is glamorous but I think it looks too "cold" one me as an everyday bracelet. Now I'm waiting patiently for my birthday to come.. [emoji4]


----------



## Oleandered

My husband's anniversary present - and my first and definitely not the last Alhambra. I was stunned by how attractive the ring is in real life! 
I can feel I now am in need of the matching bracelet. And of not matching chalcedony bracelet!


----------



## leechiyong

Oleandered said:


> My husband's anniversary present - and my first and definitely not the last Alhambra. I was stunned by how attractive the ring is in real life!
> I can feel I now am in need of the matching bracelet. And of not matching chalcedony bracelet!
> 
> View attachment 3557740


Beautiful!  Happy anniversary!


----------



## Lexgal

I've been going back and forth for 6 months between the Cartier love earrings, the VLA clover pendant  pure Alhambra black onyx ring. I finally settled on the love earrings and called my sa to purchase and have them shipped for Christmas. I wanted them shipped to my office and they would not. So frustrating. They would not work with me at all. I got fed up and said to forget it. Called my sa at vca and they were wonderful. The clover pendant was sent overnight to my office and was under the tree for Christmas morning. You have to wonder about some of the shipping policies especially when you live in a remote area and have to drive an hour to fed ex.


----------



## Charm&Sparkle

Lexgal said:


> I've been going back and forth for 6 months between the Cartier love earrings, the VLA clover pendant  pure Alhambra black onyx ring. I finally settled on the love earrings and called my sa to purchase and have them shipped for Christmas. I wanted them shipped to my office and they would not. So frustrating. They would not work with me at all. I got fed up and said to forget it. Called my sa at vca and they were wonderful. The clover pendant was sent overnight to my office and was under the tree for Christmas morning. You have to wonder about some of the shipping policies especially when you live in a remote area and have to drive an hour to fed ex.


Great story! And you know what? I bought Cartier love hoop earrings in the large size and they were so very uncomfortable that I returned them.


----------



## Toronto24

Have been waiting to pick up my new Perlee pieces. I bought the earrings with matching pendant (having an extra link added) and ring (diamonds and malachite- ordered my size).  Love this collection. Three pieces same as price of car we just bought lol...


----------



## PhoenixH

Was playing around with some pieces at my local boutique and fell in love with this 2 motif tiger eye and carnelian earrings. Wanted everyone's advice as to its versatility and comfort? Could I wear it both formal and casual and does it weigh heavy or hurt after a whole day? Do you think it suits me?

Am also considering the Frivole ring in the next picture but the smallest size is still too big for me and they said they need to request if a special order can be made. What's your experience with a special order ring sizing? Am afraid it is made and still does not fit well

Thanks in advance for your opinion and advice and Happy 2017 New Year to you all!


----------



## lasttotheparty

Toronto24 said:


> View attachment 3561315
> 
> 
> Have been waiting to pick up my new Perlee pieces. I bought the earrings with matching pendant (having an extra link added) and ring (diamonds and malachite- ordered my size).  Love this collection. Three pieces same as price of car we just bought lol...



Congratulations. All are stunning [emoji173]


----------



## lasttotheparty

PhoenixH said:


> Was playing around with some pieces at my local boutique and fell in love with this 2 motif tiger eye and carnelian earrings. Wanted everyone's advice as to its versatility and comfort? Could I wear it both formal and casual and does it weigh heavy or hurt after a whole day? Do you think it suits me?
> 
> Am also considering the Frivole ring in the next picture but the smallest size is still too big for me and they said they need to request if a special order can be made. What's your experience with a special order ring sizing? Am afraid it is made and still does not fit well
> 
> Thanks in advance for your opinion and advice and Happy 2017 New Year to you all!
> 
> View attachment 3561422
> View attachment 3561421



I don't have any experience with either piece, but both look gorgeous on you. [emoji93]


----------



## klynneann

PhoenixH said:


> Was playing around with some pieces at my local boutique and fell in love with this 2 motif tiger eye and carnelian earrings. Wanted everyone's advice as to its versatility and comfort? Could I wear it both formal and casual and does it weigh heavy or hurt after a whole day? Do you think it suits me?
> 
> Am also considering the Frivole ring in the next picture but the smallest size is still too big for me and they said they need to request if a special order can be made. What's your experience with a special order ring sizing? Am afraid it is made and still does not fit well
> 
> Thanks in advance for your opinion and advice and Happy 2017 New Year to you all!
> 
> View attachment 3561422
> View attachment 3561421


The earrings look amazing on you!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Both pieces look beautiful on you!


----------



## valnsw

PhoenixH said:


> Was playing around with some pieces at my local boutique and fell in love with this 2 motif tiger eye and carnelian earrings. Wanted everyone's advice as to its versatility and comfort? Could I wear it both formal and casual and does it weigh heavy or hurt after a whole day? Do you think it suits me?
> 
> Am also considering the Frivole ring in the next picture but the smallest size is still too big for me and they said they need to request if a special order can be made. What's your experience with a special order ring sizing? Am afraid it is made and still does not fit well
> 
> Thanks in advance for your opinion and advice and Happy 2017 New Year to you all!
> 
> View attachment 3561422
> View attachment 3561421



The 2-motif earrings are gorgy. Can't comment on versatility and comfort as I don't own a pair. 
Based on your pix, I find the tiger's eye more striking than carnelian against your dark hair. 
This combi will prob go well with more earthy coloured outfits in my opinion. 

As for the yg frivole two flower ring, it will be more prone to scratches being high polish. So u will need to take that into consideration. 

Between the earrings and ring, my preference for u would be the earrings as I recall u already have fabulous rings like magic pave. The 2 motif earclips will prob add another dimension to your earrings collection (since u already have wg frivole pave ones and magic mop yg which are all single motif).

Happy New Year to u too!


----------



## Notorious Pink

PhoenixH said:


> Was playing around with some pieces at my local boutique and fell in love with this 2 motif tiger eye and carnelian earrings. Wanted everyone's advice as to its versatility and comfort? Could I wear it both formal and casual and does it weigh heavy or hurt after a whole day? Do you think it suits me?
> 
> Am also considering the Frivole ring in the next picture but the smallest size is still too big for me and they said they need to request if a special order can be made. What's your experience with a special order ring sizing? Am afraid it is made and still does not fit well
> 
> Thanks in advance for your opinion and advice and Happy 2017 New Year to you all!
> 
> View attachment 3561422
> View attachment 3561421



These pieces are gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## diamondholic

Take a look at the new Victor Canera bracelet. Looks better than VCA. He's one of the top custom jewelers in the USA. However, he doesn't state the diamond quality. It probably can be made up with whatever one wants.


----------



## dbling

papilloncristal said:


> I'm seriously considering about buying the Perlee Clover bracelet for my birthday next year which will be in Feb.... Could anyone give me some opinions about it? It'll be one of the biggest purchase in my life so I want to make sure I'll be happy about it:
> 
> 1. VCA adjust its prices here every year around April/May based on the euro moves. This year (2016) the price for the bracelet was decreased significantly. I'm wondering should I still go for it in Feb, or wait until April/May to see the price adjustments (which, no guarantee if it'll be an increase/decrease/no change). Based on the current euro rate, the price here should be similar to the "detaxe" price in France. Btw if I get it around my birthday week, I will get extra points with my card which worth roughly 1.5-2% of the bracelet cost.
> 
> 2. I'm debating whether I should get the WG or RG version of it. I'm Asian but I've very fair cool-toned skin. Normally RG shows up better on me but I tried on WG the other day and honestly I think the clovers shows up better on the WG version and it seems more elegant than the RG version (which I've the pendant already). My SA encouraged me to get the WG version since she thinks it's more classy than RG and also RG items are more of a current trend while WG is classic. In terms of my current collection, these are what I'd wear usually
> 
> WG: sweet pave bracelet, socrate necklace, vintage alhambra MOP bracelet
> YG: lucky bracelet, lucky MOP pendant
> RG: holiday pendants 2015 and 2016, pink sapphire deux papillons pendant, perlee clover pendant. No RG bracelets from VCA but i've the Chaumet Hortensia Aube Rosee bracelet
> 
> I've a few WG/YG sweets too but I mainly use them for mix&match with the above items. Could dear tPFers give me your opinions please? TIA!



I am Asian too and RG does look best with our skin tone.  I have many rose gold Love bracelets and white gold love bracelets.  I agree white gold looks more elegant.  I do think rose gold pops with the diamonds best though.  I am buying my first VC Arpel bracelet and will likely go with white gold just because it matches most of my other fine jewelry.


----------



## dbling

aga5 said:


> View attachment 3538737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If you had to choose, what would u get?


I have the J12 black watch and oddly I don't wear it as much as I thought I would.  I'd get the malachite bracelet.


----------



## jssl1688

diamondholic said:


> Take a look at the new Victor Canera bracelet. Looks better than VCA. He's one of the top custom jewelers in the USA. However, he doesn't state the diamond quality. It probably can be made up with whatever one wants.




While I appreciate victors work on e-ring settings, wedding bands etc, I don't like when a design is a clear copy or inspired so closely to another brand. 

I'm quite surprised at this piece that victor has offered for special order, I've meet him in person to discuss settings and other designs for pieces and he's very adamant about being original in his work. Yet, this is not very original in my book. Hummm


----------



## PhoenixH

valnsw said:


> The 2-motif earrings are gorgy. Can't comment on versatility and comfort as I don't own a pair.
> Based on your pix, I find the tiger's eye more striking than carnelian against your dark hair.
> This combi will prob go well with more earthy coloured outfits in my opinion.
> 
> As for the yg frivole two flower ring, it will be more prone to scratches being high polish. So u will need to take that into consideration.
> 
> Between the earrings and ring, my preference for u would be the earrings as I recall u already have fabulous rings like magic pave. The 2 motif earclips will prob add another dimension to your earrings collection (since u already have wg frivole pave ones and magic mop yg which are all single motif).
> 
> Happy New Year to u too!



Thank you so much to take the time for such a detailed analysis Really appreciate it and amazed at your good memory of the prices are currently own! Spot on my dear! Love your VCA collection too and have been lusting over your Socrates between finger ring for awhile... 
Have a fabulous 2017 New Year ahead!


----------



## PennyD2911

diamondholic said:


> Take a look at the new Victor Canera bracelet. Looks better than VCA. He's one of the top custom jewelers in the USA. However, he doesn't state the diamond quality. It probably can be made up with whatever one wants.



My jeweler, who is also one of my clients, sent me the into on this bracelet a couple months ago. I don't really know how I feel about it, I'm so opposed to knock-offs or inspired or things that just blatantly look like another designers piece.  This piece in its own right is beautiful though.


----------



## PennyD2911

Happy New Year Everyone!
No VCA from Santa this year.  The only piece I really want is insanely priced, so my collection remains as is. 
Hope all of you have a safe and prosperous 2017.


----------



## Mali_

diamondholic said:


> Take a look at the new Victor Canera bracelet. Looks better than VCA. He's one of the top custom jewelers in the USA. However, he doesn't state the diamond quality. It probably can be made up with whatever one wants.



I could never wear that, personally much less purchase it....it would be like wearing a fake; I would buy the original which IMO is the better of the two....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

diamondholic said:


> Take a look at the new Victor Canera bracelet. Looks better than VCA. He's one of the top custom jewelers in the USA. However, he doesn't state the diamond quality. It probably can be made up with whatever one wants.



I'm not a fan. 
I'm sure that it's lovely but to me it's just another replica. I prefer the beading along the edge on the actual diamond clover perlee vs the diamonds on this one. This is just my personal preference. 
I've heard great things about this jeweler and he seems very reputable.


----------



## kimber418

diamondholic said:


> Take a look at the new Victor Canera bracelet. Looks better than VCA. He's one of the top custom jewelers in the USA. However, he doesn't state the diamond quality. It probably can be made up with whatever one wants.




I have to say I am shocked at this bracelet.  I know Victor and have worked with him over the years.  He has made both of my daughters engagement rings and has also reset my own engagement ring.  He is a pure pleasure to work with and his work is impeccable.   I am very surprised that this bracelet resembles the perlee clover bracelet (which I own) so closely.  My only thoughts are that someone approached him to make "something similar" and this is what he came up with.  I know he is very popular on another diamond & jewelry forum and recently they have added VCA to that site.  This bracelet really was a shock to me personally.


----------



## leechiyong

kimber418 said:


> I have to say I am shocked at this bracelet.  I know Victor and have worked with him over the years.  He has made both of my daughters engagement rings and has also reset my own engagement ring.  He is a pure pleasure to work with and his work is impeccable.   I am very surprised that this bracelet resembles the perlee clover bracelet (which I own) so closely.  My only thoughts are that someone approached him to make "something similar" and this is what he came up with.  I know he is very popular on another diamond & jewelry forum and recently they have added VCA to that site.  This bracelet really was a shock to me personally.


I can see someone requesting a custom piece like the perlée clover bracelet, but with diamonds on the edges instead of the beads.  There are many pieces of major houses' jewelry that I'd love with a couple of tweaks and I'm either left with the option of getting something I 98% love or going the custom route and having it not be original.  That said, if I were a jewelry designer, it's not something I'd make readily available given how close it is to another design.


----------



## sjunky13

PhoenixH said:


> Was playing around with some pieces at my local boutique and fell in love with this 2 motif tiger eye and carnelian earrings. Wanted everyone's advice as to its versatility and comfort? Could I wear it both formal and casual and does it weigh heavy or hurt after a whole day? Do you think it suits me?
> 
> Am also considering the Frivole ring in the next picture but the smallest size is still too big for me and they said they need to request if a special order can be made. What's your experience with a special order ring sizing? Am afraid it is made and still does not fit well
> 
> Thanks in advance for your opinion and advice and Happy 2017 New Year to you all!
> 
> View attachment 3561422
> View attachment 3561421


 I love both! I have the Frivole ring and adore it. I baby it and it does not have any scratches on it. Plus even if it did, they can buff it out years later to a high shine again. It is a stunning ring and so feminine!


----------



## Mali_

An $18K unicorn:



https://www.1stdibs.com/jewelry/ear...ng-magic-alhambra-gold-earrings/id-j_2186073/


----------



## klynneann

Mali_ said:


> An $18K unicorn:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.1stdibs.com/jewelry/ear...ng-magic-alhambra-gold-earrings/id-j_2186073/


Wow.


----------



## elizabethtwrs

PhoenixH said:


> Was playing around with some pieces at my local boutique and fell in love with this 2 motif tiger eye and carnelian earrings. Wanted everyone's advice as to its versatility and comfort? Could I wear it both formal and casual and does it weigh heavy or hurt after a whole day? Do you think it suits me?
> 
> Am also considering the Frivole ring in the next picture but the smallest size is still too big for me and they said they need to request if a special order can be made. What's your experience with a special order ring sizing? Am afraid it is made and still does not fit well
> 
> Thanks in advance for your opinion and advice and Happy 2017 New Year to you all!
> 
> View attachment 3561422
> View attachment 3561421



You must have really tiny fingers! My fingers are tiny too and I bought the smallest size frivole available. Instead of wearing it on my ring finger, I will wear it on my index finger instead. Also, your dominant hand fingers would be slightly larger, so try switching hands to see if that would fit better. 

Imo it's not worth it to pay 30% extra for a custom size


----------



## PhoenixH

elizabethtwrs said:


> You must have really tiny fingers! My fingers are tiny too and I bought the smallest size frivole available. Instead of wearing it on my ring finger, I will wear it on my index finger instead. Also, your dominant hand fingers would be slightly larger, so try switching hands to see if that would fit better.
> 
> Imo it's not worth it to pay 30% extra for a custom size



I tried it on my dominant right hand and even on my middle and index finger, I still need a smaller size Thankfully if I do decided to go ahead and special order a smaller size, there is no extra cost 

I would prefer to wear it on my ring finger as well but probably would not work at all. Would love to see how you wear yours!


----------



## sbelle

Ok VCA lovers,  Santa finally showed up with a late Christmas 2016 , early 2017 addition to my VCA collection.  I can't blame Santa for being late though, as he had to stop at Verdura and pick up something for me first.  

The medium Cosmos onyx, pave wg earclips






I thought I'd include a picture these with my small yg Cosmos pave earclips and small pg Cosmos white mop, pave  earclips to show the size differences.





I will try and add modeling picture later!


----------



## HeidiDavis

sbelle said:


> Ok VCA lovers,  Santa finally showed up with a late Christmas 2016 , early 2017 addition to my VCA collection.  I can't blame Santa for being late though, as he had to stop at Verdura and pick up something for me first.
> 
> The medium Cosmos onyx, pave wg earclips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I'd include a picture these with my small yg Cosmos pave earclips and small pg Cosmos white mop, pave  earclips to show the size differences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try and add modeling picture later![/QUOTE
> 
> Wowza! These pics leave me speechless!


----------



## papilloncristal

I went to try on the Perlee Clover bracelet a few more times recently - I still love it, but I started finding it a bit too heavy for my taste... now I'm struggling should I still get it for my birthday as it'll be very likely to be sitting in the safe and I'll only wear it a few times a year. I prefer to purchase items that I could wear more often. Now I'm thinking what I should get for my birthday instead and I couldn't come up with any particular items...


----------



## kat99

papilloncristal said:


> I went to try on the Perlee Clover bracelet a few more times recently - I still love it, but I started finding it a bit too heavy for my taste... now I'm struggling should I still get it for my birthday as it'll be very likely to be sitting in the safe and I'll only wear it a few times a year. I prefer to purchase items that I could wear more often. Now I'm thinking what I should get for my birthday instead and I couldn't come up with any particular items...



This is surprising! I don't find this bracelet heavy, and I am quite sensitive to weight. I actually wore this bracelet entire days sightseeing and walking around on vacation, and it was fine. Maybe give it another shot! Just being an enabler


----------



## LT bag lady

sbelle said:


> Ok VCA lovers,  Santa finally showed up with a late Christmas 2016 , early 2017 addition to my VCA collection.  I can't blame Santa for being late though, as he had to stop at Verdura and pick up something for me first.
> 
> The medium Cosmos onyx, pave wg earclips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I'd include a picture these with my small yg Cosmos pave earclips and small pg Cosmos white mop, pave  earclips to show the size differences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try and add modeling picture later!



Where is the drool emoji!  Those onyx will look amaron with your coloring!  Enjoy! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kimber418

LT bag lady said:


> Where is the drool emoji!  Those onyx will look amaron with your coloring!  Enjoy! Thanks for sharing!


SO SO beautiful!  Santa was late but it was definitely worth the wait!


----------



## chaneljewel

sbelle said:


> Ok VCA lovers,  Santa finally showed up with a late Christmas 2016 , early 2017 addition to my VCA collection.  I can't blame Santa for being late though, as he had to stop at Verdura and pick up something for me first.
> 
> The medium Cosmos onyx, pave wg earclips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I'd include a picture these with my small yg Cosmos pave earclips and small pg Cosmos white mop, pave  earclips to show the size differences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try and add modeling picture later!



Santa was very good to you!!  Gorgeous!!!


----------



## sjunky13

sbelle said:


> Ok VCA lovers,  Santa finally showed up with a late Christmas 2016 , early 2017 addition to my VCA collection.  I can't blame Santa for being late though, as he had to stop at Verdura and pick up something for me first.
> 
> The medium Cosmos onyx, pave wg earclips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I'd include a picture these with my small yg Cosmos pave earclips and small pg Cosmos white mop, pave  earclips to show the size differences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try and add modeling picture later!


amazing and yes please modeling pics!

Your family of earrings are stunning


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> Ok VCA lovers,  Santa finally showed up with a late Christmas 2016 , early 2017 addition to my VCA collection.  I can't blame Santa for being late though, as he had to stop at Verdura and pick up something for me first.
> 
> The medium Cosmos onyx, pave wg earclips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I'd include a picture these with my small yg Cosmos pave earclips and small pg Cosmos white mop, pave  earclips to show the size differences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try and add modeling picture later!


Sbelle!!
You must have been VERY good!!
Your VCA earring collection absolutely fabulous ❤️


----------



## texasgirliegirl

papilloncristal said:


> I went to try on the Perlee Clover bracelet a few more times recently - I still love it, but I started finding it a bit too heavy for my taste... now I'm struggling should I still get it for my birthday as it'll be very likely to be sitting in the safe and I'll only wear it a few times a year. I prefer to purchase items that I could wear more often. Now I'm thinking what I should get for my birthday instead and I couldn't come up with any particular items...


Too heavy in terms of weight or too ornamental/flashy?


----------



## Phoenix123

sbelle said:


> Ok VCA lovers,  Santa finally showed up with a late Christmas 2016 , early 2017 addition to my VCA collection.  I can't blame Santa for being late though, as he had to stop at Verdura and pick up something for me first.
> 
> The medium Cosmos onyx, pave wg earclips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I'd include a picture these with my small yg Cosmos pave earclips and small pg Cosmos white mop, pave  earclips to show the size differences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try and add modeling picture later!



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Phoenix123

papilloncristal said:


> I went to try on the Perlee Clover bracelet a few more times recently - I still love it, but I started finding it a bit too heavy for my taste... now I'm struggling should I still get it for my birthday as it'll be very likely to be sitting in the safe and I'll only wear it a few times a year. I prefer to purchase items that I could wear more often. Now I'm thinking what I should get for my birthday instead and I couldn't come up with any particular items...



I'm surprised to hear this.  I have this bracelet and find it quite light/ less flashy (than my pave Love).  I was JUST thinking the other day I'd like this Perlee Clover bracelet to be a bit weightier as I can't really feel it when I wear it, unlike my Love.  Sometimes, when I'm wearing it, I have to look down on my wrist to make sure it's still there.
Having said all that, make sure you buy what you love.  I've made the mistakes, far too many times, of buying things I don't LOVE, don't wear often enough to justify the pricing.
How about the 5-motif pave Alhambra bracelet?  That piece is soooo versatile and timeless.


----------



## papilloncristal

texasgirliegirl said:


> Too heavy in terms of weight or too ornamental/flashy?



In terms of weight 



Phoenix123 said:


> I'm surprised to hear this.  I have this bracelet and find it quite light/ less flashy (than my pave Love).  I was JUST thinking the other day I'd like this Perlee Clover bracelet to be a bit weightier as I can't really feel it when I wear it, unlike my Love.  Sometimes, when I'm wearing it, I have to look down on my wrist to make sure it's still there.
> Having said all that, make sure you buy what you love.  I've made the mistakes, far too many times, of buying things I don't LOVE, don't wear often enough to justify the pricing.
> How about the 5-motif pave Alhambra bracelet?  That piece is soooo versatile and timeless.



Haha I'm a bit surprised that I'm the only one who thinks it's heavy.. maybe my weigh tolerance level is simply too low  I've the 6-motif pave sweet Alhambra bracelet already so I am passing the vintage one. Still struggling any Perlee Clover - looooooove the design but don't like the feel. I'm not sure if I'll regret for getting it or regretting for not getting.. 

Oh and one more thing, my size is stuck between S size and M size. S is slightly tight on me but at the same time M is a bit too loose. My palms are tiny so even if M fits my wrist more the bracelet can get almost close to my fingers when I leave my hand down.. my SA told me these bracelets are not resizable nor I could special order my perfect size...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

papilloncristal said:


> In terms of weight
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I'm a bit surprised that I'm the only one who thinks it's heavy.. maybe my weigh tolerance level is simply too low  I've the 6-motif pave sweet Alhambra bracelet already so I am passing the vintage one. Still struggling any Perlee Clover - looooooove the design but don't like the feel. I'm not sure if I'll regret for getting it or regretting for not getting..
> 
> Oh and one more thing, my size is stuck between S size and M size. S is slightly tight on me but at the same time M is a bit too loose. My palms are tiny so even if M fits my wrist more the bracelet can get almost close to my fingers when I leave my hand down.. my SA told me these bracelets are not resizable nor I could special order my perfect size...


My advice to you is to wait on this bracelet. 
You seem to have too many hesitations and it just might not be the right piece for you. It's an expensive purchase and there are so many other lovely choices.


----------



## sbelle

lol -- not my best result at a modeling pic, but did the best I could on a Saturday morning.


----------



## kat99

papilloncristal said:


> In terms of weight
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I'm a bit surprised that I'm the only one who thinks it's heavy.. maybe my weigh tolerance level is simply too low  I've the 6-motif pave sweet Alhambra bracelet already so I am passing the vintage one. Still struggling any Perlee Clover - looooooove the design but don't like the feel. I'm not sure if I'll regret for getting it or regretting for not getting..
> 
> Oh and one more thing, my size is stuck between S size and M size. S is slightly tight on me but at the same time M is a bit too loose. My palms are tiny so even if M fits my wrist more the bracelet can get almost close to my fingers when I leave my hand down.. my SA told me these bracelets are not resizable nor I could special order my perfect size...



My wrist sounds similar size to yours, however my wrist shape is very oval which means that I can get away with wearing the M more easily, the bracelet catches on my wrist bones, but if I pushed it, it would also get to my fingers. I also almost got a size small but it was a little too tight for my comfort. 

I agree with TGG that the bracelet is very expensive so I would wait and think. Plus there's already been quite a few price increases, hopefully VCA will hold off this year, so you don't have to worry about it suddenly shooting up in price (I hope!).


----------



## chaneljewel

sbelle said:


> lol -- not my best result at a modeling pic, but did the best I could on a Saturday morning.


Fabulous!!!


----------



## Phoenix123

texasgirliegirl said:


> My advice to you is to wait on this bracelet.
> You seem to have too many hesitations and it just might not be the right piece for you. It's an expensive purchase and there are so many other lovely choices.


I agree.  It's a lot of money to be unsure about.  I'd wait.  You'll know when the right piece comes along, it'll make your heart sing.


----------



## Phoenix123

sbelle said:


> lol -- not my best result at a modeling pic, but did the best I could on a Saturday morning.


Phenomenal!!


----------



## kimber418

papilloncristal said:


> I went to try on the Perlee Clover bracelet a few more times recently - I still love it, but I started finding it a bit too heavy for my taste... now I'm struggling should I still get it for my birthday as it'll be very likely to be sitting in the safe and I'll only wear it a few times a year. I prefer to purchase items that I could wear more often. Now I'm thinking what I should get for my birthday instead and I couldn't come up with any particular items...


I do not think you should give up on the Perlee Clover bracelet.  I own it and wear it so much.  It is so easy to wear and when wearing it I hardly know it is on.  I wear it with my YG diamond love bracelet and my Perlee bangle and it does not seem heavy to me at all.  I think you would get used to it.  Another nice piece to add if you hold off with the Perlee Clover bracelet is the Perlee bangle.  It is so fun to wear as an everyday bracelet.   Have you tried it on?   Good luck and I hope you find something you love.


----------



## Phoenix123

kimber418 said:


> I do not think you should give up on the Perlee Clover bracelet.  I own it and wear it so much.  It is so easy to wear and when wearing it I hardly know it is on.  *I wear it with my YG diamond love bracelet and my Perlee bangle* and it does not seem heavy to me at all.  I think you would get used to it.  Another nice piece to add if you hold off with the Perlee Clover bracelet is the Perlee bangle.  It is so fun to wear as an everyday bracelet.   Have you tried it on?   Good luck and I hope you find something you love.



Slightly OT, do you have a pic of you wearing the Perlee Clover with the pave Love?  I'd love to see.  I have both as well, but have not worn them stacked together.  I'm afraid of the Perlee Clover scratching the Love; does yours?


----------



## blueberryjam

sbelle said:


> lol -- not my best result at a modeling pic, but did the best I could on a Saturday morning.



Congrats on these cosmos earclips, sbelle!


----------



## Notorious Pink

sbelle said:


> lol -- not my best result at a modeling pic, but did the best I could on a Saturday morning.



Congratulations! These are perfect on you!


----------



## papilloncristal

texasgirliegirl said:


> My advice to you is to wait on this bracelet.
> You seem to have too many hesitations and it just might not be the right piece for you. It's an expensive purchase and there are so many other lovely choices.





kat99 said:


> My wrist sounds similar size to yours, however my wrist shape is very oval which means that I can get away with wearing the M more easily, the bracelet catches on my wrist bones, but if I pushed it, it would also get to my fingers. I also almost got a size small but it was a little too tight for my comfort.
> 
> I agree with TGG that the bracelet is very expensive so I would wait and think. Plus there's already been quite a few price increases, hopefully VCA will hold off this year, so you don't have to worry about it suddenly shooting up in price (I hope!).





Phoenix123 said:


> I agree.  It's a lot of money to be unsure about.  I'd wait.  You'll know when the right piece comes along, it'll make your heart sing.





kimber418 said:


> I do not think you should give up on the Perlee Clover bracelet.  I own it and wear it so much.  It is so easy to wear and when wearing it I hardly know it is on.  I wear it with my YG diamond love bracelet and my Perlee bangle and it does not seem heavy to me at all.  I think you would get used to it.  Another nice piece to add if you hold off with the Perlee Clover bracelet is the Perlee bangle.  It is so fun to wear as an everyday bracelet.   Have you tried it on?   Good luck and I hope you find something you love.



Thanks everyone! Ive been thinking over and over these days and admittedly I really love it. It has been a few times that I'm close to saying yes to it but hold back because I couldn't decide if I should go for RG or WG. 

I think my size is similar to kat99 so it seems that size M is the right way to go. 

RG or WG is still the question. I love both and I think they look very different. I think my heart is a tad leaning towards WG but as mentioned before I've more RG pendants to match. Given that I already have the RG Perlee clover pendant do you think I should go for the WG? I'm not planning to wear them together. And just in case if anyone didn't see the pic I posted earlier, here it is again:




Oh well I still have more than a month to decide..  thanks everyone for you input!


----------



## Mali_

papilloncristal said:


> Thanks everyone! Ive been thinking over and over these days and admittedly I really love it. It has been a few times that I'm close to saying yes to it but hold back because I couldn't decide if I should go for RG or WG.
> 
> I think my size is similar to kat99 so it seems that size M is the right way to go.
> 
> RG or WG is still the question. I love both and I think they look very different. I think my heart is a tad leaning towards WG but as mentioned before I've more RG pendants to match. Given that I already have the RG Perlee clover pendant do you think I should go for the WG? I'm not planning to wear them together. And just in case if anyone didn't see the pic I posted earlier, here it is again:
> 
> View attachment 3576904
> 
> 
> Oh well I still have more than a month to decide..  thanks everyone for you input!


Tough decision...they both look great on you


----------



## Phoenix123

papilloncristal said:


> Thanks everyone! Ive been thinking over and over these days and admittedly I really love it. It has been a few times that I'm close to saying yes to it but hold back because I couldn't decide if I should go for RG or WG.
> 
> I think my size is similar to kat99 so it seems that size M is the right way to go.
> 
> RG or WG is still the question. I love both and I think they look very different. I think my heart is a tad leaning towards WG but as mentioned before I've more RG pendants to match. Given that I already have the RG Perlee clover pendant do you think I should go for the WG? I'm not planning to wear them together. And just in case if anyone didn't see the pic I posted earlier, here it is again:
> 
> View attachment 3576904
> 
> 
> Oh well I still have more than a month to decide..  thanks everyone for you input!



Ugh!  I had the same exact dilemma as you are having right now.  I wear tons of WG/ platinum jewellery and almost always choose WG/ Pt over RG or YG.  When I went to VCA the very first time (yeah, I'd seen their jewellery on window displays but had never actually gone inside, dunno why - anyway I digress! lol), I fell in love with the RG version and thought the WG one was too cold, too stark - probably bc of the high polish.  I saw on another thread recently whereby someone else used the same exact wording ("too cold") and she too went for the RG version.  Hoooowever, I am Asian and have a lot of yellow undertones, I find the RG Perlee Clover blends into my skin (their RG and YG are very similar to my eyes) and doesn't pop as much.  I wish I'd gone for the WG version now.  I find for example, my Cartier Love WG pave reeeally stands out, a lot more than my RG Perlee Clover.  I still love my RG Perlee Clover, don't get me wrong.  But wish I'd gone for the WG one instead - also easier to match with my other jewellery.
I attach a pic of my both my Cartier WG and VCA RG, hope that helps.


----------



## VCA21

Another vote for WG version


----------



## papilloncristal

Phoenix123 said:


> Ugh!  I had the same exact dilemma as you are having right now.  I wear tons of WG/ platinum jewellery and almost always choose WG/ Pt over RG or YG.  When I went to VCA the very first time (yeah, I'd seen their jewellery on window displays but had never actually gone inside, dunno why - anyway I digress! lol), I fell in love with the RG version and thought the WG one was too cold, too stark - probably bc of the high polish.  I saw on another thread recently whereby someone else used the same exact wording ("too cold") and she too went for the RG version.  Hoooowever, I am Asian and have a lot of yellow undertones, I find the RG Perlee Clover blends into my skin (their RG and YG are very similar to my eyes) and doesn't pop as much.  I wish I'd gone for the WG version now.  I find for example, my Cartier Love WG pave reeeally stands out, a lot more than my RG Perlee Clover.  I still love my RG Perlee Clover, don't get me wrong.  But wish I'd gone for the WG one instead - also easier to match with my other jewellery.
> I attach a pic of my both my Cartier WG and VCA RG, hope that helps.



Thanks for sharing! I'm Asian too and your experience helps me a lot!


----------



## Mali_

Phoenix123 said:


> Ugh!  I had the same exact dilemma as you are having right now.  I wear tons of WG/ platinum jewellery and almost always choose WG/ Pt over RG or YG.  When I went to VCA the very first time (yeah, I'd seen their jewellery on window displays but had never actually gone inside, dunno why - anyway I digress! lol), I fell in love with the RG version and thought the WG one was too cold, too stark - probably bc of the high polish.  I saw on another thread recently whereby someone else used the same exact wording ("too cold") and she too went for the RG version.  Hoooowever, I am Asian and have a lot of yellow undertones, I find the RG Perlee Clover blends into my skin (their RG and YG are very similar to my eyes) and doesn't pop as much.  I wish I'd gone for the WG version now.  I find for example, my Cartier Love WG pave reeeally stands out, a lot more than my RG Perlee Clover.  I still love my RG Perlee Clover, don't get me wrong.  But wish I'd gone for the WG one instead - also easier to match with my other jewellery.
> I attach a pic of my both my Cartier WG and VCA RG, hope that helps.


Nothing quite like white diamonds on WG or platinum.


----------



## SilverBen

papilloncristal said:


> Thanks everyone! Ive been thinking over and over these days and admittedly I really love it. It has been a few times that I'm close to saying yes to it but hold back because I couldn't decide if I should go for RG or WG.
> 
> I think my size is similar to kat99 so it seems that size M is the right way to go.
> 
> RG or WG is still the question. I love both and I think they look very different. I think my heart is a tad leaning towards WG but as mentioned before I've more RG pendants to match. Given that I already have the RG Perlee clover pendant do you think I should go for the WG? I'm not planning to wear them together. And just in case if anyone didn't see the pic I posted earlier, here it is again:
> 
> View attachment 3576904
> 
> 
> Oh well I still have more than a month to decide..  thanks everyone for you input!



I feel like the white is definitely the right choice for you! It seems your heart is leaning more that way and that's what really matters! Both look great and VCA pieces have such a cohesive look, so regardless of which metal it is it will look great with your other pieces.


----------



## klynneann

papilloncristal said:


> Thanks everyone! Ive been thinking over and over these days and admittedly I really love it. It has been a few times that I'm close to saying yes to it but hold back because I couldn't decide if I should go for RG or WG.
> 
> I think my size is similar to kat99 so it seems that size M is the right way to go.
> 
> RG or WG is still the question. I love both and I think they look very different. I think my heart is a tad leaning towards WG but as mentioned before I've more RG pendants to match. Given that I already have the RG Perlee clover pendant do you think I should go for the WG? I'm not planning to wear them together. And just in case if anyone didn't see the pic I posted earlier, here it is again:
> 
> View attachment 3576904
> 
> 
> Oh well I still have more than a month to decide..  thanks everyone for you input!


Both look beautiful, but I really like the WG on you.


----------



## lasttotheparty

WG first, then RG second! [emoji7]


----------



## kimber418

Phoenix123 said:


> Ugh!  I had the same exact dilemma as you are having right now.  I wear tons of WG/ platinum jewellery and almost always choose WG/ Pt over RG or YG.  When I went to VCA the very first time (yeah, I'd seen their jewellery on window displays but had never actually gone inside, dunno why - anyway I digress! lol), I fell in love with the RG version and thought the WG one was too cold, too stark - probably bc of the high polish.  I saw on another thread recently whereby someone else used the same exact wording ("too cold") and she too went for the RG version.  Hoooowever, I am Asian and have a lot of yellow undertones, I find the RG Perlee Clover blends into my skin (their RG and YG are very similar to my eyes) and doesn't pop as much.  I wish I'd gone for the WG version now.  I find for example, my Cartier Love WG pave reeeally stands out, a lot more than my RG Perlee Clover.  I still love my RG Perlee Clover, don't get me wrong.  But wish I'd gone for the WG one instead - also easier to match with my other jewellery.
> I attach a pic of my both my Cartier WG and VCA RG, hope that helps.


Phoenix,
Your bracelets are gorgeous on you!   Love them so much.  Quick question.....  Does yourCartier Love WG have a clasp or do you leave it on all the time?   
It is so beautiful (they both are) however I have never seen it paired with Pave Clover.


----------



## bags to die for

For Aussies, Vca is opening on Saturday in Sydney. It's next to Hermes.


----------



## Phoenix123

kimber418 said:


> Phoenix,
> Your bracelets are gorgeous on you!   Love them so much.  Quick question.....  Does yourCartier Love WG have a clasp or do you leave it on all the time?
> It is so beautiful (they both are) however I have never seen it paired with Pave Clover.


Hi Kimber.  Thanks so much!.
My Cartier pave Love has a clasp on which allows me to put on and take off the bracelet easily every time I wear it.   I originally bought the WG 4-diamond Love but couldn't bear having it on 24/7, so I returned that and bought this one.  Couldn't be happier.  I totally it.
As for the pairing, I very rarely wear them together, actually almost never - lest the Perlee Clover scratches the Love.  That was just for the purpose of taking pics, hehe!


----------



## Tulip2

sbelle said:


> Ok VCA lovers,  Santa finally showed up with a late Christmas 2016 , early 2017 addition to my VCA collection.  I can't blame Santa for being late though, as he had to stop at Verdura and pick up something for me first.
> 
> The medium Cosmos onyx, pave wg earclips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I'd include a picture these with my small yg Cosmos pave earclips and small pg Cosmos white mop, pave  earclips to show the size differences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try and add modeling picture later!


Wow, these are all just out of this world gorgeous!  You must love wearing these beauties.  congrats on your new Medium Cosmos Onyx!


----------



## Tulip2

sbelle said:


> Ok VCA lovers,  Santa finally showed up with a late Christmas 2016 , early 2017 addition to my VCA collection.  I can't blame Santa for being late though, as he had to stop at Verdura and pick up something for me first.
> 
> The medium Cosmos onyx, pave wg earclips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I'd include a picture these with my small yg Cosmos pave earclips and small pg Cosmos white mop, pave  earclips to show the size differences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try and add modeling picture later!


Whoops double post by accident...


----------



## Florasun

Phoenix123 said:


> Ugh!  I had the same exact dilemma as you are having right now.  I wear tons of WG/ platinum jewellery and almost always choose WG/ Pt over RG or YG.  When I went to VCA the very first time (yeah, I'd seen their jewellery on window displays but had never actually gone inside, dunno why - anyway I digress! lol), I fell in love with the RG version and thought the WG one was too cold, too stark - probably bc of the high polish.  I saw on another thread recently whereby someone else used the same exact wording ("too cold") and she too went for the RG version.  Hoooowever, I am Asian and have a lot of yellow undertones, I find the RG Perlee Clover blends into my skin (their RG and YG are very similar to my eyes) and doesn't pop as much.  I wish I'd gone for the WG version now.  I find for example, my Cartier Love WG pave reeeally stands out, a lot more than my RG Perlee Clover.  I still love my RG Perlee Clover, don't get me wrong.  But wish I'd gone for the WG one instead - also easier to match with my other jewellery.
> I attach a pic of my both my Cartier WG and VCA RG, hope that helps.



I actually love this combination - your two bangles work beautifully  together. The RG tones down the WG and the WG provides a nice contrast that shows the RG to advantage.


----------



## Mali_

I was looking through my YouTube "liked" videos and quickly recaptured the moment in time when, after walking out of the NY boutique for the first time, I recognized my quick descent down VCA's green slope, which nearly mirrored my slide down Hermes' orange one. Even now, as I still continue to familiarize myself with the brand, this video stands out as the seal of this growing relationship  (they sincerely had me at "Hello"):


----------



## *emma*

So.....long story short. Got a divorce!! Yay, its been a bumpy road. Want to buy something to celebrate and was thinking of the YG Alhamba Pave earclips. Currently, have 2 10 motifs - 1 yg and the other yg mop, turquoise charm, and the pure yg mop studs. Only want something in the Alhambra line, and I thought this was special.
Good choice - yay or nay?


----------



## SilverBen

*emma* said:


> So.....long story short. Got a divorce!! Yay, its been a bumpy road. Want to buy something to celebrate and was thinking of the YG Alhamba Pave earclips. Currently, have 2 10 motifs - 1 yg and the other yg mop, turquoise charm, and the pure yg mop studs. Only want something in the Alhambra line, and I thought this was special.
> Good choice - yay or nay?



Sorry to hear this! Even if it's for the best it's still not a fun thing  

But yes! I def agree that you should celebrate and treat yourself to something! And yes I say definitely go for the Pavé ear clips if they speak to you! But I notice you didn't mention any rings so maybe you want to get one! (It's like trading engagement ring for a new, independent one ) 

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## *emma*

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Sorry to hear this! Even if it's for the best it's still not a fun thing
> 
> But yes! I def agree that you should celebrate and treat yourself to something! And yes I say definitely go for the Pavé ear clips if they speak to you! But I notice you didn't mention any rings so maybe you want to get one! (It's like trading engagement ring for a new, independent one )
> 
> Let us know what you decide!



thanks so much for your suggestion......kind of have an earring fetish - lol.  Need to add to my VCA collection as some pieces have gone missing .  Will keep the ring suggestion in mind, but I know my heart is wanting an earring fix.


----------



## SilverBen

*emma* said:


> thanks so much for your suggestion......kind of have an earring fetish - lol.  Need to add to my VCA collection as some pieces have gone missing .  Will keep the ring suggestion in mind, but I know my heart is wanting an earring fix.



Lol I totally understand! I'm a bracelet/ring person so I get it, I always fall in love with another ring or bracelet!


----------



## chaneljewel

*emma* said:


> So.....long story short. Got a divorce!! Yay, its been a bumpy road. Want to buy something to celebrate and was thinking of the YG Alhamba Pave earclips. Currently, have 2 10 motifs - 1 yg and the other yg mop, turquoise charm, and the pure yg mop studs. Only want something in the Alhambra line, and I thought this was special.
> Good choice - yay or nay?





*emma* said:


> So.....long story short. Got a divorce!! Yay, its been a bumpy road. Want to buy something to celebrate and was thinking of the YG Alhamba Pave earclips. Currently, have 2 10 motifs - 1 yg and the other yg mop, turquoise charm, and the pure yg mop studs. Only want something in the Alhambra line, and I thought this was special.
> Good choice - yay or nay?



I love earrings too!   I don't think that you can have too many as I wear earrings everyday.  I'm yearning for another pair too.   VCA never ends!!


----------



## sbelle

*emma* said:


> Want to buy something to celebrate and was thinking of the YG Alhamba Pave earclips.
> Good choice - yay or nay?



I was just chatting with a tpf friend about these earclips.  I have both yg and wg Vintage size and the yg Magic size.  Of the three, I find the yg Vintage size the most wearable-- they can be worn in almost any setting from very casual to dressy.   

I don't think they are flashy but they do get noticed.  I took my yg Vintage to Paris with me and SA's in many different stores complimented me on them.  

I say go for them!


----------



## doloresmia

sbelle said:


> I was just chatting with a tpf friend about these earclips.  I have both yg and wg Vintage size and the yg Magic size.  Of the three, I find the yg Vintage size the most wearable-- they can be worn in almost any setting from very casual to dressy.
> 
> I don't think they are flashy but they do get noticed.  I took my yg Vintage to Paris with me and SA's in many different stores complimented me on them.
> 
> I say go for them!



I love the pave and am debating whether I can wear them on an every day basis. Was going to just get the matte gold which look awesome just not as heart fluttering 

My work is super casual and I try not to be over the top while not sinking into stretchy pants all the time territory. So would the pages make me over the top or is there enough costume jewelryness that people not in the know wouldn't know?

Thoughts appreciated

Hugs!


----------



## *emma*

sbelle said:


> I was just chatting with a tpf friend about these earclips.  I have both yg and wg Vintage size and the yg Magic size.  Of the three, I find the yg Vintage size the most wearable-- they can be worn in almost any setting from very casual to dressy.
> 
> I don't think they are flashy but they do get noticed.  I took my yg Vintage to Paris with me and SA's in many different stores complimented me on them.
> 
> I say go for them!



thank you sbelle for your advice. It is nice to hear these are so well-loved. All my wg VCA is missing so I am just going to stick with yg!


----------



## sbelle

doloresmia said:


> I love the pave and am debating whether I can wear them on an every day basis. Was going to just get the matte gold which look awesome just not as heart fluttering
> 
> My work is super casual and I try not to be over the top while not sinking into stretchy pants all the time territory. So would the pages make me over the top or is there enough costume jewelryness that people not in the know wouldn't know?
> 
> Thoughts appreciated
> 
> Hugs!




lol -- I probably have a distorted view on things, so take my thoughts with a grain of salt.     I also have the plain gold vintage earclips, and I like them.  But honestly I don't wear the plain gold much because the paves are so beautiful.     The only time I wouldn't wear mine is with workout clothes or pajamas 

I think years ago people wouldn't think diamonds were appropriate in a casual setting, but that type of thinking went out the window with things like  "not wearing white after Labor Day", etc.   I don't hesitate to wear diamonds with super casual clothes -- especially in earrings that size.  I think it just adds a little pizzazz what you are have on.

Question for you -- if you saw someone wearing those earrings to work would you think that the earrings were out of place?  If you wouldn't ,  go for them.    I think you'd love them.


----------



## Rami00

papilloncristal said:


> Thanks everyone! Ive been thinking over and over these days and admittedly I really love it. It has been a few times that I'm close to saying yes to it but hold back because I couldn't decide if I should go for RG or WG.
> 
> I think my size is similar to kat99 so it seems that size M is the right way to go.
> 
> RG or WG is still the question. I love both and I think they look very different. I think my heart is a tad leaning towards WG but as mentioned before I've more RG pendants to match. Given that I already have the RG Perlee clover pendant do you think I should go for the WG? I'm not planning to wear them together. And just in case if anyone didn't see the pic I posted earlier, here it is again:
> 
> View attachment 3576904
> 
> 
> Oh well I still have more than a month to decide..  thanks everyone for you input!


I tried the wg and yg on...wg is just so much striking.


----------



## doloresmia

sbelle said:


> lol -- I probably have a distorted view on things, so take my thoughts with a grain of salt.     I also have the plain gold vintage earclips, and I like them.  But honestly I don't wear the plain gold much because the paves are so beautiful.     The only time I wouldn't wear mine is with workout clothes or pajamas
> 
> I think years ago people wouldn't think diamonds were appropriate in a casual setting, but that type of thinking went out the window with things like  "not wearing white after Labor Day", etc.   I don't hesitate to wear diamonds with super casual clothes -- especially in earrings that size.  I think it just adds a little pizzazz what you are have on.
> 
> Question for you -- if you saw someone wearing those earrings to work would you think that the earrings were out of place?  If you wouldn't ,  go for them.    I think you'd love them.



I work in an engineering technology company in a rural/suburban part of the Pacific Northwest. Most of my coworkers are men so YES very out of place[emoji3]

But I would love them.... and would wear a onesie all the time if I could.


----------



## Notorious Pink

sbelle said:


> lol -- I probably have a distorted view on things, so take my thoughts with a grain of salt.     I also have the plain gold vintage earclips, and I like them.  But honestly I don't wear the plain gold much because the paves are so beautiful.     The only time I wouldn't wear mine is with workout clothes or pajamas
> 
> I think years ago people wouldn't think diamonds were appropriate in a casual setting, but that type of thinking went out the window with things like  "not wearing white after Labor Day", etc.   I don't hesitate to wear diamonds with super casual clothes -- especially in earrings that size.  I think it just adds a little pizzazz what you are have on.
> 
> Question for you -- if you saw someone wearing those earrings to work would you think that the earrings were out of place?  If you wouldn't ,  go for them.    I think you'd love them.





doloresmia said:


> I work in an engineering technology company in a rural/suburban part of the Pacific Northwest. Most of my coworkers are men so YES very out of place[emoji3]
> 
> But I would love them.... and would wear a onesie all the time if I could.



I've gotta agree with sbelle even though I don't have the pave earrings. I don't think they're too dressy at all, though of course if it was me I would wear them WITH the onesie! [emoji1360][emoji6]


----------



## sbelle

doloresmia said:


> I work in an engineering technology company in a rural/suburban part of the Pacific Northwest. Most of my coworkers are men so YES very out of place[emoji3]
> .


----------



## kat99

sbelle said:


>



I was going to email you this but i think there are quite a few interested parties, do you happen to have a photo of these on? I remember seeing quite a few of your gorgeous earrings on but wasn't sure if you have one of this pair!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

doloresmia said:


> I love the pave and am debating whether I can wear them on an every day basis. Was going to just get the matte gold which look awesome just not as heart fluttering
> 
> My work is super casual and I try not to be over the top while not sinking into stretchy pants all the time territory. So would the pages make me over the top or is there enough costume jewelryness that people not in the know wouldn't know?
> 
> Thoughts appreciated
> 
> Hugs!


Just go for the pave.
I have both pairs (the regular yg and the yg pave) and I never wear the plain yg pair.....should have just purchased the pave first.


----------



## elizabethtwrs

doloresmia said:


> I work in an engineering technology company in a rural/suburban part of the Pacific Northwest. Most of my coworkers are men so YES very out of place[emoji3]
> 
> But I would love them.... and would wear a onesie all the time if I could.



If you can rock them confidently, nothing will look out of place. Just wear them enough that your co workers will get used to them as being part of your "uniform". Life is too short to not wear the things you like!


----------



## sbelle

elizabethtwrs said:


> If you can rock them confidently, nothing will look out of place. Just wear them enough that your co workers will get used to them as being part of your "uniform". Life is too short to not wear the things you like!



I totally agree!


----------



## sbelle

kat99 said:


> I was going to email you this but i think there are quite a few interested parties, do you happen to have a photo of these on? I remember seeing quite a few of your gorgeous earrings on but wasn't sure if you have one of this pair!



I have never taken a pic of these but will today as I have been wearing these earrings for the past week.  Stay tuned!


----------



## leechiyong

doloresmia said:


> I work in an engineering technology company in a rural/suburban part of the Pacific Northwest. Most of my coworkers are men so YES very out of place[emoji3]
> 
> But I would love them.... and would wear a onesie all the time if I could.


I work in IT and used to go up tp the Bay Area to work.  I never used to notice jewelry and had no idea what anything was before tPF, so I think you'd be fine.

Unless if it's large diamond studs, noticing someone's earrings and recognizing them as high-end requires more attention than most people give.  If noticed, the thought will likely be, "Her earrings are shiny; I need to merge my code for the deployment to QA tomorrow."


----------



## sbelle

kat99 said:


> I was going to email you this but i think there are quite a few interested parties, do you happen to have a photo of these on? I remember seeing quite a few of your gorgeous earrings on but wasn't sure if you have one of this pair!



So I just happen to have both the Vintage Alhambra size and Magic size out of my safe deposit box and here at home, so I was able to get a picture of each.   I normally don't like to post such big modeling pictures but I think it helps to show the difference between the two .

*Vintage Alhambra*






*Magic Alhambra*


----------



## kat99

sbelle said:


> So I just happen to have both the Vintage Alhambra size and Magic size out of my safe deposit box and here at home, so I was able to get a picture of each.   I normally don't like to post such big modeling pictures but I think it helps to show the difference between the two .
> 
> *Vintage Alhambra*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Magic Alhambra*



Thank you!!! You are the Goddess of VCA !


----------



## birkin10600

sbelle said:


> So I just happen to have both the Vintage Alhambra size and Magic size out of my safe deposit box and here at home, so I was able to get a picture of each.   I normally don't like to post such big modeling pictures but I think it helps to show the difference between the two .
> 
> *Vintage Alhambra*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Magic Alhambra*


Oh wow! Both are so pretty! Do you find the magic comfy to wear and not heavy?


----------



## sbelle

birkin10600 said:


> Do you find the magic comfy to wear and not heavy?



I don't find them heavy but I do wear them with those adhesive dots (I use Bling guard blingdots) -- I pretty much wear them with all my earrings.


----------



## sbelle

kat99 said:


> Thank you!!! You are the Goddess of VCA !



Made me laugh!!


----------



## Florasun

sbelle said:


> So I just happen to have both the Vintage Alhambra size and Magic size out of my safe deposit box and here at home, so I was able to get a picture of each.   I normally don't like to post such big modeling pictures but I think it helps to show the difference between the two .
> 
> *Vintage Alhambra*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Magic Alhambra*





kat99 said:


> Thank you!!! You are the Goddess of VCA !



Thanks, sbelle! And I totally agree with kat!


----------



## doloresmia

BBC said:


> I've gotta agree with sbelle even though I don't have the pave earrings. I don't think they're too dressy at all, though of course if it was me I would wear them WITH the onesie! [emoji1360][emoji6]



I love a onesie!!!! Although I have to be careful - people dress far far down due to rain. Was packing for weekend a realized I chose lululemon for work instead of proper pants. The rain is killing my style



texasgirliegirl said:


> Just go for the pave.
> I have both pairs (the regular yg and the yg pave) and I never wear the plain yg pair.....should have just purchased the pave first.



You are trouble with a capital t! And of course, probably right 



elizabethtwrs said:


> If you can rock them confidently, nothing will look out of place. Just wear them enough that your co workers will get used to them as being part of your "uniform". Life is too short to not wear the things you like!



Luckily I am short so most people normally just see the top of my head anyways 



leechiyong said:


> I work in IT and used to go up tp the Bay Area to work.  I never used to notice jewelry and had no idea what anything was before tPF, so I think you'd be fine.
> 
> Unless if it's large diamond studs, noticing someone's earrings and recognizing them as high-end requires more attention than most people give.  If noticed, the thought will likely be, "Her earrings are shiny; I need to merge my code for the deployment to QA tomorrow."



Hahahah! My male boss said to me the other day, I don't even think of you as a woman! 



sbelle said:


> So I just happen to have both the Vintage Alhambra size and Magic size out of my safe deposit box and here at home, so I was able to get a picture of each.   I normally don't like to post such big modeling pictures but I think it helps to show the difference between the two .
> 
> *Vintage Alhambra*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Magic Alhambra*



Love love love


----------



## ayala_jessica

Dear All, I am in the process of buying the magic long earrings of the new malachite and diamond collection as a first - hopefully not the last ) - vca purchase. I fell in love with the way the malachite and yellow gold compliment my hair and skintone.  I am just a little worried I could tire of the green after some time... do you think them as versatile and easy to wear ? Thanks for your thoughts


----------



## 911snowball

I know i'm pushing the envelope a bit, but I was thinking ahead about what they might do for the holiday pendant this year.  Has there ever been a yg/ tigers eye?  Perhaps a bluish/lavender chalcedony with wg?


----------



## luvprada

doloresmia said:


> I work in an engineering technology company in a rural/suburban part of the Pacific Northwest. Most of my coworkers are men so YES very out of place[emoji3]
> 
> But I would love them.... and would wear a onesie all the time if I could.



I work in an IT group mostly men in the PNW. I've worn diamonds to work as well as LV and Chanel and they Do Not notice. Women might but men don't. Buy and wear what makes you happy. I've worn diamonds on with jeans and a sweatshirt and they still don't notice.


----------



## leechiyong

doloresmia said:


> Hahahah! My male boss said to me the other day, I don't even think of you as a woman!


It's amazing the things that are said sometimes.

When I started wearing nicer pieces, I was hesitant because of how much they were, but so many people in tech-only shops have absolutely no clue.  You may get a, "you're wearing earrings today" if it's not your norm, but nothing will be expected beyond "I felt like something sparkly" or something to that extent.  They may say something like, "My wife wants a pair like that."  To which I reply, "We have good taste," while thinking, he probably has no clue what he's in for.  I'm not going to be the one to break it to him.


----------



## leechiyong

luvprada said:


> I work in an IT group mostly men in the PNW. I've worn diamonds to work as well as LV and Chanel and they Do Not notice. Women might but men don't. Buy and wear what makes you happy. I've worn diamonds on with jeans and a sweatshirt and they still don't notice.


I agree.  

I'll be honest;  I still can't really tell the difference between diamonds and such without inspecting it for inordinate amounts of time.  I'm certainly not going to do that when it's being worn by someone other than myself, so if I notice jewelry, it'll get a compliment and that's where it stops.


----------



## ayala_jessica

Here is an earshot of the malachite magic earrings I am planning to purchase.... happy to have your thoughts on these being my first venture into VCA's realm... [emoji5] and sorry for the big pic [emoji847]

I also tried the magic white and grey mop and onyx but it was dull on me compared to the colourful malachite. I also hesitated with the magic white mop 11 motifs necklace.


----------



## doloresmia

luvprada said:


> I work in an IT group mostly men in the PNW. I've worn diamonds to work as well as LV and Chanel and they Do Not notice. Women might but men don't. Buy and wear what makes you happy. I've worn diamonds on with jeans and a sweatshirt and they still don't notice.



Well I bought myself yet another pair of black lululemon leggings....and the pave! #blackleggingsickness

As another fun treat ran into the lovely Featherfactor and got to try so many beautiful things together. 



leechiyong said:


> It's amazing the things that are said sometimes.
> 
> When I started wearing nicer pieces, I was hesitant because of how much they were, but so many people in tech-only shops have absolutely no clue.  You may get a, "you're wearing earrings today" if it's not your norm, but nothing will be expected beyond "I felt like something sparkly" or something to that extent.  They may say something like, "My wife wants a pair like that."  To which I reply, "We have good taste," while thinking, he probably has no clue what he's in for.  I'm not going to be the one to break it to him.



Hahah. My boss is a serious character. He makes for good stories. The stuff I used to get when younger were much worse. [emoji3]


----------



## doloresmia

ayala_jessica said:


> View attachment 3610309
> 
> 
> Here is an earshot of the malachite magic earrings I am planning to purchase.... happy to have your thoughts on these being my first venture into VCA's realm... [emoji5] and sorry for the big pic [emoji847]
> 
> I also tried the magic white and grey mop and onyx but it was dull on me compared to the colourful malachite. I also hesitated with the magic white mop 11 motifs necklace.



I tried on the bracelet yesterday and loved it. 

Of course the earrings are lovely! To me the question is are you looking for fancy and dramatic earrings? If so, and money is not an issue, go for it. I have never tired of malachite and covet more one day. Also if there is something I want but purchase a substitute instead, i still desire the bauble not purchased.


----------



## ayala_jessica

doloresmia said:


> I tried on the bracelet yesterday and loved it.
> 
> Of course the earrings are lovely! To me the question is are you looking for fancy and dramatic earrings? If so, and money is not an issue, go for it. I have never tired of malachite and covet more one day. Also if there is something I want but purchase a substitute instead, i still desire the bauble not purchased.



Thanks Dolores [emoji4] yes i also end up buying the coveted one on the top of substitutes... considering the price tag here I better try and "save" by going straight for the real thing though [emoji12] the price is steep though and the budget could afford a really top pair of round diamond studs of above a carat each... but these earrings make me smile when I have them on... make me feel glamorous and special....

The worst is that even before purchasing them I am already starting to lust after the long necklace... but way above budget for now.. sigh....


----------



## luvprada

doloresmia said:


> Well I bought myself yet another pair of black lululemon leggings....and the pave! #blackleggingsickness
> 
> As another fun treat ran into the lovely Featherfactor and got to try so many beautiful things together.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahah. My boss is a serious character. He makes for good stories. The stuff I used to get when younger were much worse. [emoji3]



Congrats on the pave! Would love to see a photo!


----------



## luvprada

ayala_jessica said:


> Thanks Dolores [emoji4] yes i also end up buying the coveted one on the top of substitutes... considering the price tag here I better try and "save" by going straight for the real thing though [emoji12] the price is steep though and the budget could afford a really top pair of round diamond studs of above a carat each... but these earrings make me smile when I have them on... make me feel glamorous and special....
> 
> The worst is that even before purchasing them I am already starting to lust after the long necklace... but way above budget for now.. sigh....
> 
> View attachment 3610441



Stunning!


----------



## ayala_jessica

doloresmia said:


> Well I bought myself yet another pair of black lululemon leggings....and the pave! #blackleggingsickness
> 
> As another fun treat ran into the lovely Featherfactor and got to try so many beautiful things together.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahah. My boss is a serious character. He makes for good stories. The stuff I used to get when younger were much worse. [emoji3]



Congrats Dolores ! And wear them a lot and in good health [emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## doloresmia

ayala_jessica said:


> Thanks Dolores [emoji4] yes i also end up buying the coveted one on the top of substitutes... considering the price tag here I better try and "save" by going straight for the real thing though [emoji12] the price is steep though and the budget could afford a really top pair of round diamond studs of above a carat each... but these earrings make me smile when I have them on... make me feel glamorous and special....
> 
> The worst is that even before purchasing them I am already starting to lust after the long necklace... but way above budget for now.. sigh....
> 
> View attachment 3610441



This looks amazing.

By the way, you could always get the ten first... and buy another ten or bracelet later. Then you get a lot of options.

Hahahahha


----------



## doloresmia

luvprada said:


> Congrats on the pave! Would love to see a photo!



Of course! They will be shipped to me after having longer posts put on. The French must have slimmer lobes, in addition to slimmer shoulders and hips darn it.



ayala_jessica said:


> Congrats Dolores ! And wear them a lot and in good health [emoji106][emoji4]



Thank you! I will wear the leggings often.... oh you probably meant the pave. [emoji3] since I wear vca almost daily and all I have is yellow gold, I am sure the pave will become my daily earrings.... with one of my too numerous leggings!


----------



## kimber418

ayala_jessica said:


> Thanks Dolores [emoji4] yes i also end up buying the coveted one on the top of substitutes... considering the price tag here I better try and "save" by going straight for the real thing though [emoji12] the price is steep though and the budget could afford a really top pair of round diamond studs of above a carat each... but these earrings make me smile when I have them on... make me feel glamorous and special....
> 
> The worst is that even before purchasing them I am already starting to lust after the long necklace... but way above budget for now.. sigh....
> 
> View attachment 3610441


----------



## kimber418

Ayala!  Your earrings are beautiful.   Congrats on your purchase.   Is that your malachite/pave necklace also?  It is so beautiful.  I have a 20 Malachite that I wish I could get into wearing.  I never seem to have anything to wear it with and always end up wearing something besides my 20 Malachite!   Congrats on your beautiful earrings!


----------



## ayala_jessica

doloresmia said:


> This looks amazing.
> 
> By the way, you could always get the ten first... and buy another ten or bracelet later. Then you get a lot of options.
> 
> Hahahahha



Oh yeessss !! I already thought about it [emoji12][emoji12] do you like the look of the earrings and necklace together ? Initially I thought it would be too much but when I tried them on I thought maybe not..... and now I am downright smitten.... oh dear I am in trouble.....money tree where are you ?? [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## ayala_jessica

kimber418 said:


> Ayala!  Your earrings are beautiful.   Congrats on your purchase.   Is that your malachite/pave necklace also?  It is so beautiful.  I have a 20 Malachite that I wish I could get into wearing.  I never seem to have anything to wear it with and always end up wearing something besides my 20 Malachite!   Congrats on your beautiful earrings!



Many thanks Kimber ! I am currently in the process of purchasing the earrings and decided to try them together with the malachite pave necklace (which I don't own unfortunately) for fun....actually I am surprised on how well they go together...

You know malachite is quite versatile I found. I tried the earrings with different outfits before deciding to purchase and you can rock this beautiful green with all neutral colour outfits. Grey, black, white, brown, marine, beige, you name it. I find that if your outfit does not mix more than one or two neutrals the malachite gives just the pop of colour without being too busy. I wish you to wear your 20 necklace a lot and with good health [emoji172] I am sure it is stunning [emoji7]


----------



## kat99

doloresmia said:


> Well I bought myself yet another pair of black lululemon leggings....and the pave! #blackleggingsickness
> 
> As another fun treat ran into the lovely Featherfactor and got to try so many beautiful things together.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahah. My boss is a serious character. He makes for good stories. The stuff I used to get when younger were much worse. [emoji3]




So good to see you and had so much fun trying on goodies! I hope to be your earring twin very soon....and I'll be excited to see what comes next for you!


----------



## kat99

double post


----------



## leechiyong

doloresmia said:


> Well I bought myself yet another pair of black lululemon leggings....and the pave! #blackleggingsickness
> 
> As another fun treat ran into the lovely Featherfactor and got to try so many beautiful things together.
> 
> Hahah. My boss is a serious character. He makes for good stories. The stuff I used to get when younger were much worse. [emoji3]


Yay to the earrings!  So glad you went for them.  Nothing like tPF enablers.

There's a lot of characters out there.  I tend not to mind as long as I get to dish it back and they're well-meaning.  Sometimes, though, smh.


----------



## sbelle

doloresmia said:


> Well I bought myself yet another pair of black lululemon leggings....*and the pave*! #blackleggingsickness
> 
> *As another fun treat ran into the lovely Featherfactor* and got to try so many beautiful things together.
> Hahah. My boss is a serious character. He makes for good stories. The stuff I used to get when younger were much worse. [emoji3]



Oh my gosh I am so happy for you!  And what fun to run into Kat!!  You didn't mention if she got the pave too?  Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## sbelle

ayala_jessica said:


> View attachment 3610309
> 
> 
> Here is an earshot of the malachite magic earrings I am planning to purchase.... happy to have your thoughts on these being my first venture into VCA's realm... [emoji5] and sorry for the big pic [emoji847]
> 
> I also tried the magic white and grey mop and onyx but it was dull on me compared to the colourful malachite. I also hesitated with the magic white mop 11 motifs necklace.




They are lovely on you!


----------



## pazt

doloresmia said:


> Well I bought myself yet another pair of black lululemon leggings....and the pave! #blackleggingsickness
> 
> As another fun treat ran into the lovely Featherfactor and got to try so many beautiful things together.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahah. My boss is a serious character. He makes for good stories. The stuff I used to get when younger were much worse. [emoji3]




Congrats on the pave!! I just got those for Xmas too and I have been wearing them most of the time!! You will love them and they pair well with eveyrthing!!


----------



## Florasun

leechiyong said:


> I work in IT and used to go up tp the Bay Area to work.  I never used to notice jewelry and had no idea what anything was before tPF, so I think you'd be fine.
> 
> Unless if it's large diamond studs, noticing someone's earrings and recognizing them as high-end requires more attention than most people give.  If noticed, the thought will likely be, "Her earrings are shiny; I need to merge my code for the deployment to QA tomorrow."



OMG LOL!that totally sounds like where I work.


----------



## Mali_

ayala_jessica said:


> View attachment 3610309
> 
> 
> Here is an earshot of the malachite magic earrings I am planning to purchase.... happy to have your thoughts on these being my first venture into VCA's realm... [emoji5] and sorry for the big pic [emoji847]
> 
> I also tried the magic white and grey mop and onyx but it was dull on me compared to the colourful malachite. I also hesitated with the magic white mop 11 motifs necklace.


They are gorgeous - looks stunning on you!


----------



## Mali_

doloresmia said:


> Of course! They will be shipped to me after having longer posts put on. The French must have slimmer lobes, in addition to slimmer shoulders and hips darn it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I will wear the leggings often.... oh you probably meant the pave. [emoji3] since I wear vca almost daily and all I have is yellow gold, I am sure the pave will become my daily earrings.... with one of my too numerous leggings!
> 
> View attachment 3610544


Those pics of leggings made me LOL...it's so true!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

doloresmia said:


> Well I bought myself yet another pair of black lululemon leggings....and the pave! #blackleggingsickness
> 
> As another fun treat ran into the lovely Featherfactor and got to try so many beautiful things together.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahah. My boss is a serious character. He makes for good stories. The stuff I used to get when younger were much worse. [emoji3]


Congratulations!!
I'm actually wearing mine today...along with my lulu leggings. Ha!!  Xoxo
You are going to love these earrings!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> Ayala!  Your earrings are beautiful.   Congrats on your purchase.   Is that your malachite/pave necklace also?  It is so beautiful.  I have a 20 Malachite that I wish I could get into wearing.  I never seem to have anything to wear it with and always end up wearing something besides my 20 Malachite!   Congrats on your beautiful earrings!


I'm with you. 
While I absolutely love my malachite pieces (and I have four) I find that I wear them more for special occasions.


----------



## Arriet

Hello ladies! I am new to the forum and want to get my first piece of VCA which is a Sweet Alhambra bracelet, but don't know what's better/more durable, the motif in carnelian or pink gold? I plan to wear this piece a lot.

Has anyone worn this bracelet daily for a long period of time? How durable or delicate is the chain? It looks VERY fine in the stock photos and I don't live near a VCA boutique, so I can't check it out in person, but I really do love this bracelet. Does the chain stretch out over time? Many thanks for your help!


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> I'm with you.
> While I absolutely love my malachite pieces (and I have four) I find that I wear them more for special occasions.



TGG, I find that Malachite is a lovely POP with neutrals [emoji256]

And will go well even with the LULULEMON leggings and the Pave VA earrings [emoji8]


----------



## HADASSA

ayala_jessica said:


> Thanks Dolores [emoji4] yes i also end up buying the coveted one on the top of substitutes... considering the price tag here I better try and "save" by going straight for the real thing though [emoji12] the price is steep though and the budget could afford a really top pair of round diamond studs of above a carat each... but these earrings make me smile when I have them on... make me feel glamorous and special....
> 
> The worst is that even before purchasing them I am already starting to lust after the long necklace... but way above budget for now.. sigh....
> 
> View attachment 3610441



Ayala, you have me speechless [emoji55] 

Those earrings look so gorgeous on you [emoji7]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> TGG, I find that Malachite is a lovely POP with neutrals [emoji256]
> 
> And will go well even with the LULULEMON leggings and the Pave VA earrings [emoji8]


Although adding a necklace would be a dead giveaway that while I'm wearing my LuLu leggings, I'm not going to actually exercise (!!!)....ugh


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> Although adding a necklace would be a dead giveaway that while I'm wearing my LuLu leggings, I'm not going to actually exercise (!!!)....ugh



Gosh!!! I am so loving the alternating Pave/Malachite necklace [emoji173]️

But a lovely strand of ALL Malachite with gorgeous striations will look just as effective [emoji7]


----------



## Florasun

ayala_jessica said:


> Thanks Dolores [emoji4] yes i also end up buying the coveted one on the top of substitutes... considering the price tag here I better try and "save" by going straight for the real thing though [emoji12] the price is steep though and the budget could afford a really top pair of round diamond studs of above a carat each... but these earrings make me smile when I have them on... make me feel glamorous and special....
> 
> The worst is that even before purchasing them I am already starting to lust after the long necklace... but way above budget for now.. sigh....
> 
> View attachment 3610441



Just beautiful! I think you made the right choice.


----------



## Diamondbirdie

Arriet said:


> Hello ladies! I am new to the forum and want to get my first piece of VCA which is a Sweet Alhambra bracelet, but don't know what's better/more durable, the motif in carnelian or pink gold? I plan to wear this piece a lot.
> 
> Has anyone worn this bracelet daily for a long period of time? How durable or delicate is the chain? It looks VERY fine in the stock photos and I don't live near a VCA boutique, so I can't check it out in person, but I really do love this bracelet. Does the chain stretch out over time? Many thanks for your help!



If you are looking for durability definitely go for the all gold piece. I bought a couple of MOP Sweets recently and they are quite delicate, I'm not sure I'd wear them every day.


----------



## ayala_jessica

Florasun said:


> Just beautiful! I think you made the right choice.



Thank you Florasun !


----------



## ayala_jessica

HADASSA said:


> Ayala, you have me speechless [emoji55]
> 
> Those earrings look so gorgeous on you [emoji7]



Thank you Hadassa ! [emoji5][emoji5]


----------



## ayala_jessica

Yes I am already thinking this over... or maybe a 10 alternating and a 10 all malachite combined together.... [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## HADASSA

ayala_jessica said:


> Yes I am already thinking this over... or maybe a 10 alternating and a 10 all malachite combined together.... [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Hmmm ... Not a bad idea at all


----------



## jjlim3447

i had selection difficulties, which should I pick in this tray? Alhambra timepiece in mother of pearl or onyx? Or Malachite 10motif necklace (can be bracelet as well) or 5motif bracelet?

Or get the Hermes Kelly bag as my SA going to offer me soon.

Both its attracted me, I ready to pay, but still can't make final decision

Help, if you were I, what would you pick?


----------



## Diamondbirdie

jjlim3447 said:


> i had selection difficulties, which should I pick in this tray? Alhambra timepiece in mother of pearl or onyx? Or Malachite 10motif necklace (can be bracelet as well) or 5motif bracelet?
> 
> Or get the Hermes Kelly bag as my SA going to offer me soon.
> 
> Both its attracted me, I ready to pay, but still can't make final decision
> 
> Help, if you were I, what would you pick?


The bag, for sure!


----------



## chaneljewel

Since the VCA is usually available, I'd probably get the Kelly especially if it's one you must have!


----------



## sakuramickey

chaneljewel said:


> Since the VCA is usually available, I'd probably get the Kelly especially if it's one you must have!


Second this


----------



## chkpfbeliever

jjlim3447 said:


> i had selection difficulties, which should I pick in this tray? Alhambra timepiece in mother of pearl or onyx? Or Malachite 10motif necklace (can be bracelet as well) or 5motif bracelet?
> 
> Or get the Hermes Kelly bag as my SA going to offer me soon.
> 
> Both its attracted me, I ready to pay, but still can't make final decision
> 
> Help, if you were I, what would you pick?


Get the Kelly. They are more rare than the VCA.


----------



## westcoastgal

jjlim3447 said:


> i had selection difficulties, which should I pick in this tray? Alhambra timepiece in mother of pearl or onyx? Or Malachite 10motif necklace (can be bracelet as well) or 5motif bracelet?
> 
> Or get the Hermes Kelly bag as my SA going to offer me soon.
> 
> Both its attracted me, I ready to pay, but still can't make final decision
> 
> Help, if you were I, what would you pick?


Malachite 10. I'm not sure what other watches or bags you have, however I would put the necklace above the other items you've mentioned, assuming you've got a nice bag and a nice watch already. Nice choices to have! Good luck!  If you don't have an Hermes bag yet (your grail bag) then I would wait for the Kelly too. Was just assuming you already had an H bag and a watch.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

jjlim3447 said:


> i had selection difficulties, which should I pick in this tray? Alhambra timepiece in mother of pearl or onyx? Or Malachite 10motif necklace (can be bracelet as well) or 5motif bracelet?
> 
> Or get the Hermes Kelly bag as my SA going to offer me soon.
> 
> Both its attracted me, I ready to pay, but still can't make final decision
> 
> Help, if you were I, what would you pick?


Having been in your situation I would take the Kelly (assuming you love the color/leather/size offered).
VCA will always be available for purchase but the Kelly isn't as easily obtained.
The malachite pieces are pretty but I prefer the striations on the bracelet so if I were you and wanted the malachite I would request another 10 motif.


----------



## kath00

texasgirliegirl said:


> Having been in your situation I would take the Kelly (assuming you love the color/leather/size offered).
> VCA will always be available for purchase but the Kelly isn't as easily obtained.
> The malachite pieces are pretty but I prefer the striations on the bracelet so if I were you and wanted the malachite I would request another 10 motif.


Totally agree!  Plus if you turn down something your SA offers you with H, you are not likely to be offered anything else in the near future.  Go for the Kelly and hold the VCA in reserve.


----------



## jjlim3447

Thanks your opinion, its help me a lot


----------



## etoupebirkin

I am going to Paris in the Fall. It's my 30th anniversary as well as my birthday, so I'll have a nice budget to work with. Does anyone know what pieces can only be purchased at the Place Vendome store? 

Also, does anyone have a nice SA they can recommend?

TIA.


----------



## klynneann

etoupebirkin said:


> I am going to Paris in the Fall. It's my 30th anniversary as well as my birthday, so I'll have a nice budget to work with. Does anyone know what pieces can only be purchased at the Place Vendome store?
> 
> Also, does anyone have a nice SA they can recommend?
> 
> TIA.


The blue porcelain pieces for sure.  Don't know what else though.

Happy Anniversary and birthday (early)!!


----------



## ayala_jessica

kath00 said:


> Totally agree!  Plus if you turn down something your SA offers you with H, you are not likely to be offered anything else in the near future.  Go for the Kelly and hold the VCA in reserve.



Totally second that !


----------



## sbelle

etoupebirkin said:


> I am going to Paris in the Fall. It's my 30th anniversary as well as my birthday, so I'll have a nice budget to work with. Does anyone know what pieces can only be purchased at the Place Vendome store?
> 
> Also, does anyone have a nice SA they can recommend?
> 
> TIA.



My information may be a bit dated, but at the end of October I stopped in asked the same question and they said only the porcelain pieces.  I asked about lapis because there always seem to be rumors of lapis at different stores and I was told no.  I did not love this particular SA, so won't pass his name on.


----------



## etoupebirkin

sbelle said:


> My information may be a bit dated, but at the end of October I stopped in asked the same question and they said only the porcelain pieces.  I asked about lapis because there always seem to be rumors of lapis at different stores and I was told no.  I did not love this particular SA, so won't pass his name on.


Thanks sbelle. I'll keep this in mind. I would love some lapis too. The blue porcelain is not what I'm looking for; at a NM trunk show, I bought a limited edition butterfly pin. I'm looking for something like that.


----------



## etoupebirkin

klynneann said:


> The blue porcelain pieces for sure.  Don't know what else though.
> 
> Happy Anniversary and birthday (early)!!


Thanks!


----------



## sbelle

etoupebirkin said:


> Thanks sbelle. I'll keep this in mind. I would love some lapis too. The blue porcelain is not what I'm looking for; at a NM trunk show, *I bought a limited edition butterfly pin. I'm looking for something like that*.



You would absolutely think there would be something like that in Paris.  Or some wonderful heritage piece.  

The gentleman that I was speaking to was not extremely helpful.  I don't know if you ever deal with a boutique here, but maybe they arrange an appointment in Paris for you, versus you getting whatever SA is available.


----------



## doloresmia

Ta da!!!! Even if this means a year of cat food in retirement, so happy I went for the bling


----------



## HADASSA

Absolutely gorgeous Doloresmia


----------



## leechiyong

doloresmia said:


> Ta da!!!! Even if this means a year of cat food in retirement, so happy I went for the bling
> 
> View attachment 3626610


OMG, these look amazing!  Congrats!


----------



## Mali_

doloresmia said:


> Ta da!!!! Even if this means a year of cat food in retirement, so happy I went for the bling
> 
> View attachment 3626610


Me too!! Love the eye candy...unquestionably beautiful


----------



## TheMrsKwok

jjlim3447 said:


> i had selection difficulties, which should I pick in this tray? Alhambra timepiece in mother of pearl or onyx? Or Malachite 10motif necklace (can be bracelet as well) or 5motif bracelet?
> 
> Or get the Hermes Kelly bag as my SA going to offer me soon.
> 
> Both its attracted me, I ready to pay, but still can't make final decision
> 
> Help, if you were I, what would you pick?



None !! How about a Cartier love, tiffany T bracelet ?


----------



## lisawhit

doloresmia said:


> Ta da!!!! Even if this means a year of cat food in retirement, so happy I went for the bling
> 
> View attachment 3626610



I love this!!!!  Gorgeous!!!


----------



## sbelle

doloresmia said:


> Ta da!!!! Even if this means a year of cat food in retirement, so happy I went for the bling
> 
> View attachment 3626610




WOWZA!  Love them on you!!   Cat food it is!


----------



## luvprada

doloresmia said:


> Ta da!!!! Even if this means a year of cat food in retirement, so happy I went for the bling
> 
> View attachment 3626610



Stunning! Looks great on you enjoy!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Hello Ladies, I am hoping for some advice and insight into BTF butterfly ring. I have tried on the many versions and have narrowed down to either pink sapphire/diamond or yellow sapphire/diamond and am so stuck. Yellow is beautiful, elegant and subtle and goes well with everything. Pink is more striking, fun and whimsical. For those of you who has it, is it comfortable to wear all day and do you ever feel like it's sliding off? And how did you choose which version to go for? Here are some pics of me trying on the rings over the past year. Any thoughts or advice would be very welcome [emoji16]


----------



## CATEYES

doloresmia said:


> Ta da!!!! Even if this means a year of cat food in retirement, so happy I went for the bling
> 
> View attachment 3626610


Lol!! Cat food!! We are twins. Love mine and wear them casually most often. I feel so safe with them on as they are so secure! Happy wearing!


----------



## CATEYES

Natalie j said:


> Hello Ladies, I am hoping for some advice and insight into BTF butterfly ring. I have tried on the many versions and have narrowed down to either pink sapphire/diamond or yellow sapphire/diamond and am so stuck. Yellow is beautiful, elegant and subtle and goes well with everything. Pink is more striking, fun and whimsical. For those of you who has it, is it comfortable to wear all day and do you ever feel like it's sliding off? And how did you choose which version to go for? Here are some pics of me trying on the rings over the past year. Any thoughts or advice would be very welcome [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3627248
> View attachment 3627251
> View attachment 3627252


I'm no help as I love both on your skin tone! Do you already have a pink or yellow stone ring? If so, maybe get the other for some variety.


----------



## lasttotheparty

Natalie j said:


> Hello Ladies, I am hoping for some advice and insight into BTF butterfly ring. I have tried on the many versions and have narrowed down to either pink sapphire/diamond or yellow sapphire/diamond and am so stuck. Yellow is beautiful, elegant and subtle and goes well with everything. Pink is more striking, fun and whimsical. For those of you who has it, is it comfortable to wear all day and do you ever feel like it's sliding off? And how did you choose which version to go for? Here are some pics of me trying on the rings over the past year. Any thoughts or advice would be very welcome [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3627248
> View attachment 3627251
> View attachment 3627252



Both look great on you! But contrary to what you stated, I don't find the yellow to be more subtle. I personally love the yellow more because it seems to pop and add contrast to your skin. I vote for yellow all the way!! [emoji169]


----------



## Sparkledolll

CATEYES said:


> I'm no help as I love both on your skin tone! Do you already have a pink or yellow stone ring? If so, maybe get the other for some variety.



Thanks Cat. No I don't have either yellow or pink sapphire. If it was you, what would you choose? Or would you choose a different BTF ring like frivole? I think the butterflies are iconic VCA... [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## Sparkledolll

lasttotheparty said:


> Both look great on you! But contrary to what you stated, I don't find the yellow to be more subtle. I personally love the yellow more because it seems to pop and add contrast to your skin. I vote for yellow all the way!! [emoji169]



Thanks for your thoughts! It definitely helps me to hear that [emoji16]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> Thanks for your thoughts! It definitely helps me to hear that [emoji16]


The yellow looks more expensive IMO. 
Non VCA addicts are not as inclined to understand/appreciate what they are seeing. 
Both look pretty on your hand.


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> The yellow looks more expensive IMO.
> Non VCA addicts are not as inclined to understand/appreciate what they are seeing.
> Both look pretty on your hand.



Thank you very much TGG. Do you have a BTF ring? I'm wondering how comfortable they are and how they stay on. I've only every tried them on at the boutique for a few minutes. 

I am also leaning towards the yellow but as always I'm second guessing myself and there will times I wish I picked the pink.


----------



## etoupebirkin

My 2¢, I like the pink sapphire one. It looks pretty with your PG set.


----------



## kewave

Natalie j said:


> Hello Ladies, I am hoping for some advice and insight into BTF butterfly ring. I have tried on the many versions and have narrowed down to either pink sapphire/diamond or yellow sapphire/diamond and am so stuck. Yellow is beautiful, elegant and subtle and goes well with everything. Pink is more striking, fun and whimsical. For those of you who has it, is it comfortable to wear all day and do you ever feel like it's sliding off? And how did you choose which version to go for? Here are some pics of me trying on the rings over the past year. Any thoughts or advice would be very welcome [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3627248
> View attachment 3627251
> View attachment 3627252


I prefer pink sapphire. Sweet yet whimsical!


----------



## LT bag lady

doloresmia said:


> Ta da!!!! Even if this means a year of cat food in retirement, so happy I went for the bling
> 
> View attachment 3626610



Cat food will taste great as long as your wear your earrings [emoji6].  Gorgeous!! Love these!  Was just admiring my GF's the other night when we were out and she was wearing hers.


----------



## doloresmia

HADASSA said:


> Absolutely gorgeous Doloresmia





leechiyong said:


> OMG, these look amazing!  Congrats!





Mali_ said:


> Me too!! Love the eye candy...unquestionably beautiful





lisawhit said:


> I love this!!!!  Gorgeous!!!





sbelle said:


> WOWZA!  Love them on you!!   Cat food it is!





luvprada said:


> Stunning! Looks great on you enjoy!





CATEYES said:


> Lol!! Cat food!! We are twins. Love mine and wear them casually most often. I feel so safe with them on as they are so secure! Happy wearing!





LT bag lady said:


> Cat food will taste great as long as your wear your earrings [emoji6].  Gorgeous!! Love these!  Was just admiring my GF's the other night when we were out and she was wearing hers.



Ladies, thank you!!!! And happy women's day!


----------



## Sparkledolll

etoupebirkin said:


> My 2¢, I like the pink sapphire one. It looks pretty with your PG set.





kewave said:


> I prefer pink sapphire. Sweet yet whimsical!



Thank you! Oh the dilemma... it's been a year and I still can't make up my mind [emoji28]


----------



## nicole0612

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! Oh the dilemma... it's been a year and I still can't make up my mind [emoji28]



I love the pink more also, but since you have so many votes for both I think it's safe to say that either one would be a beautiful choice!


----------



## Ici

Natalie j said:


> Hello Ladies, I am hoping for some advice and insight into BTF butterfly ring. I have tried on the many versions and have narrowed down to either pink sapphire/diamond or yellow sapphire/diamond and am so stuck. Yellow is beautiful, elegant and subtle and goes well with everything. Pink is more striking, fun and whimsical. For those of you who has it, is it comfortable to wear all day and do you ever feel like it's sliding off? And how did you choose which version to go for? Here are some pics of me trying on the rings over the past year. Any thoughts or advice would be very welcome [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3627248
> View attachment 3627251
> View attachment 3627252


My vote goes to pink.  It goes better with your  skintone and i find it softens the gold and goes better with or without a stacked wrist.


----------



## Sparkledolll

nicole0612 said:


> I love the pink more also, but since you have so many votes for both I think it's safe to say that either one would be a beautiful choice!





Ici said:


> My vote goes to pink.  It goes better with your  skintone and i find it softens the gold and goes better with or without a stacked wrist.



Thank you for your opinions, I really appreciate it. I guess it will be a decision I make on the day when I try them both on again [emoji16]


----------



## elizabethtwrs

Natalie j said:


> Hello Ladies, I am hoping for some advice and insight into BTF butterfly ring. I have tried on the many versions and have narrowed down to either pink sapphire/diamond or yellow sapphire/diamond and am so stuck. Yellow is beautiful, elegant and subtle and goes well with everything. Pink is more striking, fun and whimsical. For those of you who has it, is it comfortable to wear all day and do you ever feel like it's sliding off? And how did you choose which version to go for? Here are some pics of me trying on the rings over the past year. Any thoughts or advice would be very welcome [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3627248
> View attachment 3627251
> View attachment 3627252



I usually like pink, but on you I prefer the yellow! Imo strikes the perfect balance of being whimsical, but not overly girly.


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> My 2¢, I like the pink sapphire one. It looks pretty with your PG set.



+1!


----------



## Notorious Pink

doloresmia said:


> Ta da!!!! Even if this means a year of cat food in retirement, so happy I went for the bling
> 
> View attachment 3626610



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## archangelavacyn

Hello everyone! I'm basically new here 
-I visit this forum frequently but I just recently decided to join- 

I need your help guys, I started building a vca Alhambra collection last year! 

I started with a single vintage YG MOP pendant 
Then I got the vintage YG onyx 5 motif bracelet 
Then finally I got the vintage earrings in YG onyx


Now I'm wondering what I should be getting next.. 
Im thinking either YG MOP vintage earrings or the 10 motif necklace in YG onyx

What do you think? Do you have any other suggestions? 

I appreciate your help and I'm glad I finally joined the forum


----------



## AntiqueShopper

archangelavacyn said:


> Hello everyone! I'm basically new here
> -I visit this forum frequently but I just recently decided to join-
> 
> I need your help guys, I started building a vca Alhambra collection last year!
> 
> I started with a single vintage YG MOP pendant
> Then I got the vintage YG onyx 5 motif bracelet
> Then finally I got the vintage earrings in YG onyx
> 
> 
> Now I'm wondering what I should be getting next..
> Im thinking either YG MOP vintage earrings or the 10 motif necklace in YG onyx
> 
> What do you think? Do you have any other suggestions?
> 
> I appreciate your help and I'm glad I finally joined the forum


Get the 10 Motif. . . You can wear it with you bracelet to make the necklace longer.


----------



## ayala_jessica

Yummy Dolores !! Congrats they suit you soooo well [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ayala_jessica

elizabethtwrs said:


> I usually like pink, but on you I prefer the yellow! Imo strikes the perfect balance of being whimsical, but not overly girly.



I am not much help as my favorite is the green ! But I am very biased towards green [emoji13] that said I love the pink on you as I find it very soft and subtle.


----------



## ayala_jessica

AntiqueShopper said:


> Get the 10 Motif. . . You can wear it with you bracelet to make the necklace longer.



Second that !


----------



## blueberryjam

Natalie j said:


> Hello Ladies, I am hoping for some advice and insight into BTF butterfly ring. I have tried on the many versions and have narrowed down to either pink sapphire/diamond or yellow sapphire/diamond and am so stuck. Yellow is beautiful, elegant and subtle and goes well with everything. Pink is more striking, fun and whimsical. For those of you who has it, is it comfortable to wear all day and do you ever feel like it's sliding off? And how did you choose which version to go for? Here are some pics of me trying on the rings over the past year. Any thoughts or advice would be very welcome [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3627248
> View attachment 3627251
> View attachment 3627252



I remember Bethc wore a yellow sapphire 2-butterfly BTF ring on a regular basis from previous posts.

Both pink and yellow sapphire butterflies look good on your hand, Natalie. You're right in that your heart will probably choose the right one for you when you try them on again.

I think there are 2 things to note with the pink butterfly. 
Firstly, the pink gold between the pink sapphires is more obvious to the eye compared to the yellow butterfly - which is an even yellow colour as the yellow of the sapphires merge fairly smoothly with the yellow gold.
Secondly, the saturation of the pink sapphires vary between butterflies. Pink butterflies can range from light pink to a deep rich purpley-pink.

I would personally choose yellow over pink due to the first point. All the best in making your choice!


----------



## luvprada

BBC said:


> +1!



+2


----------



## HADASSA

blueberryjam said:


> I remember Bethc wore a yellow sapphire 2-butterfly BTF ring on a regular basis from previous posts.
> 
> Both pink and yellow sapphire butterflies look good on your hand, Natalie. You're right in that your heart will probably choose the right one for you when you try them on again.
> 
> I think there are 2 things to note with the pink butterfly.
> Firstly, the pink gold between the pink sapphires is more obvious to the eye compared to the yellow butterfly - which is an even yellow colour as the yellow of the sapphires merge fairly smoothly with the yellow gold.
> Secondly, the saturation of the pink sapphires vary between butterflies. Pink butterflies can range from light pink to a deep rich purpley-pink.
> 
> I would personally choose yellow over pink due to the first point. All the best in making your choice!



I can appreciate this observation BBJ 

Can it be the new VCA "Serti Neige" setting making the difference of the evenness of colour? Or is it that the pink gold is really more pronounced
with the pink sapphires?

Please see pic below of Cosmos YG earrings for what I am trying to explain. New "Serti Neige" setting on the left and the older Pave setting on the right.


----------



## msd31

Hi everyone, can I get an SA recommendation? Preferrably someone who will be able to send tax free. Thanks so much!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

msd31 said:


> Hi everyone, can I get an SA recommendation? Preferrably someone who will be able to send tax free. Thanks so much!


Hi, I sent you a DM =)


----------



## Sparkledolll

blueberryjam said:


> I remember Bethc wore a yellow sapphire 2-butterfly BTF ring on a regular basis from previous posts.
> 
> Both pink and yellow sapphire butterflies look good on your hand, Natalie. You're right in that your heart will probably choose the right one for you when you try them on again.
> 
> I think there are 2 things to note with the pink butterfly.
> Firstly, the pink gold between the pink sapphires is more obvious to the eye compared to the yellow butterfly - which is an even yellow colour as the yellow of the sapphires merge fairly smoothly with the yellow gold.
> Secondly, the saturation of the pink sapphires vary between butterflies. Pink butterflies can range from light pink to a deep rich purpley-pink.
> 
> I would personally choose yellow over pink due to the first point. All the best in making your choice!



Thank you very much Bluberryjam. I didn't even think about the pink sapphire varying in colour. I suppose this means yellow sapphire will do so too, lighter yellow to darker. You made some great points and I clearly need to do a little more homework as to which colour/shade is better for me. Will definitely keep you updated when I make a choice. [emoji16]


----------



## blueberryjam

Natalie j said:


> Thank you very much Bluberryjam. I didn't even think about the pink sapphire varying in colour. I suppose this means yellow sapphire will do so too, lighter yellow to darker. You made some great points and I clearly need to do a little more homework as to which colour/shade is better for me. Will definitely keep you updated when I make a choice. [emoji16]




Yes, you're right about the yellowness of the yellow sapphires. Some have a touch of brown and some are pretty bright! [emoji1] 
We are all waiting with anticipation for your new ring. [emoji8]




HADASSA said:


> I can appreciate this observation BBJ
> 
> Can it be the new VCA "Serti Neige" setting making the difference of the evenness of colour? Or is it that the pink gold is really more pronounced
> with the pink sapphires?
> 
> Please see pic below of Cosmos YG earrings for what I am trying to explain. New "Serti Neige" setting on the left and the older Pave setting on the right.




Wow that's a great comparison photo! It seems like the Serti Neige setting requires the craftsman to raise larger beads of gold in order to set the diamonds - resulting in a more textured appearance.   

For the coloured butterflies, I'm  inclined to think it's the spacing between the stones that gives this appearance. It's the same with the green butterfly as well. This isn't an issue with the PG/diamond butterfly. Somehow my eye just doesn't nitpick. But what do I know? I just like to stare at pretty things and these are my observations.


----------



## HADASSA

blueberryjam said:


> Yes, you're right about the yellowness of the yellow sapphires. Some have a touch of brown and some are pretty bright! [emoji1]
> We are all waiting with anticipation for your new ring. [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that's a great comparison photo! It seems like the Serti Neige setting requires the craftsman to raise larger beads of gold in order to set the diamonds - resulting in a more textured appearance.
> 
> For the coloured butterflies, I'm  inclined to think it's the spacing between the stones that gives this appearance. It's the same with the green butterfly as well. This isn't an issue with the PG/diamond butterfly. Somehow my eye just doesn't nitpick. But what do I know? I just like to stare at pretty things and these are my observations.



BBJ, I don't live anywhere near a boutique and have never really looked at the butterflies  

But I think it's important to point out these observations that you made about the coloured stones versus the all diamond pieces [emoji1360]

The better informed we are when shopping for these expensive items the better [emoji6] And it will narrow down the choices easier [emoji23]


----------



## blueberryjam

HADASSA said:


> BBJ, I don't live anywhere near a boutique and have never really looked at the butterflies
> 
> But I think it's important to point out these observations that you made about the coloured stones versus the all diamond pieces [emoji1360]
> 
> The better informed we are when shopping for these expensive items the better [emoji6] And it will narrow down the choices easier [emoji23]


----------



## chaneljewel

doloresmia said:


> Ta da!!!! Even if this means a year of cat food in retirement, so happy I went for the bling
> 
> View attachment 3626610



Just what I want!


----------



## kat99

Hi ladies, just FYI that I've been informed that some of the independent VCA boutiques are now required to charge tax when they ship out of state to certain states, including California. Not sure if it applies to all the independents (I don't know all of them), but Naples, Boca Raton and Aspen all seem to have adapted this policy, perhaps because they all have the same parent company. Please comment if you've heard anything further!


----------



## MyDogTink

kat99 said:


> Hi ladies, just FYI that I've been informed that some of the independent VCA boutiques are now required to charge tax when they ship out of state to certain states, including California. Not sure if it applies to all the independents (I don't know all of them), but Naples, Boca Raton and Aspen all seem to have adapted this policy, perhaps because they all have the same parent company. Please comment if you've heard anything further!



Hi. Do you know who their parent company is?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kat99 said:


> Hi ladies, just FYI that I've been informed that some of the independent VCA boutiques are now required to charge tax when they ship out of state to certain states, including California. Not sure if it applies to all the independents (I don't know all of them), but Naples, Boca Raton and Aspen all seem to have adapted this policy, perhaps because they all have the same parent company. Please comment if you've heard anything further!


Oh no!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MyDogTink said:


> Hi. Do you know who their parent company is?


Les Bijoux


----------



## MyDogTink

texasgirliegirl said:


> Oh no!!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Les Bijoux



My thoughts exactly. I will ask my boutique when I stop in.


----------



## SilverBen

I went into van cleef to day and picked out my next purchase and was informed that there was just a price decrease! Not sure if anyone else mentioned it in here yet but the US market had a decrease. I'm looking to get the signature perlee ring in YG and haven't decided on a bracelet yet! Excited to get my first VCA pieces.


----------



## Mali_

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> I went into van cleef to day and picked out my next purchase and was informed that there was just a price decrease! Not sure if anyone else mentioned it in here yet but the US market had a decrease. I'm looking to get the signature perlee ring in YG and haven't decided on a bracelet yet! Excited to get my first VCA pieces.


Happy shopping. I'm definitely following your lead and will put aside money to buy one of my wishlist pieces within the next three months/quarter. (Decrease mentioned in worldwide prices thread)


----------



## SilverBen

Mali_ said:


> Happy shopping. I'm definitely following your lead and will put aside money to buy one of my wishlist pieces within the next three months/quarter. (Decrease mentioned in worldwide prices thread)



Gotcha! Sorry for repeat info. What pieces are on your list as of now?


----------



## Mali_

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Gotcha! Sorry for repeat info. What pieces are on your list as of now?


Not sure where to begin - the piece I want most is a 16 motif onyx, white/gray MOP necklace (decreased by several thousand) followed by both the 20 motif white MOP GHW and the all pink gold version. I also want a 10 motif carnelian necklace. I'm just going to save up and see what I can buy before this quarter ends and the prices (might) increase. Any of them would satisfy me, esp at reduced prices. What's on your list?


----------



## riquita

Arriet said:


> Hello ladies! I am new to the forum and want to get my first piece of VCA which is a Sweet Alhambra bracelet, but don't know what's better/more durable, the motif in carnelian or pink gold? I plan to wear this piece a lot.
> 
> Has anyone worn this bracelet daily for a long period of time? How durable or delicate is the chain? It looks VERY fine in the stock photos and I don't live near a VCA boutique, so I can't check it out in person, but I really do love this bracelet. Does the chain stretch out over time? Many thanks for your help!


Hi Arriet! I'm new to this forum too. I don't know if anyone has responded to your question, but I thought I would chime in. I have this bracelet that you are asking about, and it is my only VCA piece. I am hoping to add another item this year. I bought mine about 3 years ago, and I wear it at least once a week. It's very dainty, but I have not had a any trouble with it. The bracelet is very thin so I am very careful that it doesn't get caught on anything. I do love it, and I am happy about this purchase. 
Here's a picture.


----------



## nicole0612

I just saw this on IG about the March 20 release. This is a personal shopper who for Selfridges. 




Is anyone planning on making some purchases when the new items are released?


----------



## Sparkledolll

nicole0612 said:


> I just saw this on IG about the March 20 release. This is a personal shopper who for Selfridges.
> View attachment 3637306
> 
> View attachment 3637307
> 
> Is anyone planning on making some purchases when the new items are released?



I'm going to the boutique next week to try on the butterfly rings again so I will definitely check out the new Frivole pieces. 

Sharing some eye candy. Here's a photo I saw on IG, apparently this is a Dubai exclusive..


----------



## Mali_

Sharing two videos that I ran across on YT:


----------



## Notorious Pink

Natalie j said:


> I'm going to the boutique next week to try on the butterfly rings again so I will definitely check out the new Frivole pieces.
> 
> Sharing some eye candy. Here's a photo I saw on IG, apparently this is a Dubai exclusive..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3637493



Omg I love this sooooooo much!!! Do you know if the pink is porcelain? Had the seasonal pendant been this color I would have taken it (the one offered was too light). 

Do you think it would be possible to SO a ten-motif in all pink like this?
(Or even alternating???)


----------



## lisawhit

I apologize if this has already been posted..

http://www.diamonds.net/News/NewsIt...hemont+Holiday+Sales+Hint+at+High-End+Rebound


----------



## Sparkledolll

BBC said:


> Omg I love this sooooooo much!!! Do you know if the pink is porcelain? Had the seasonal pendant been this color I would have taken it (the one offered was too light).
> 
> Do you think it would be possible to SO a ten-motif in all pink like this?
> (Or even alternating???)



I'm not sure if it's pink, Looks kind of Lavender to me? I believe it is porcelain though. I would have thought there's a matching 5 motif bracelet available. I'm sure your local boutique can make enquiries for you, Good luck!


----------



## leechiyong

BBC said:


> Omg I love this sooooooo much!!! Do you know if the pink is porcelain? Had the seasonal pendant been this color I would have taken it (the one offered was too light).
> 
> Do you think it would be possible to SO a ten-motif in all pink like this?
> (Or even alternating???)


I'm so with you on this one.  It's so gorgeous!


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> Omg I love this sooooooo much!!! Do you know if the pink is porcelain? Had the seasonal pendant been this color I would have taken it (the one offered was too light).
> 
> Do you think it would be possible to SO a ten-motif in all pink like this?
> (Or even alternating???)



It's called "MAUVE" on the VCA ME Website.

See thread on Limited Edition Pieces. Fellow TPFer Mali posted on it.


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> I'm not sure if it's pink, Looks kind of Lavender to me? I believe it is porcelain though. I would have thought there's a matching 5 motif bracelet available. I'm sure your local boutique can make enquiries for you, Good luck!



It's called "MAUVE" on the VCA ME website


----------



## sammix3

Natalie j said:


> I'm going to the boutique next week to try on the butterfly rings again so I will definitely check out the new Frivole pieces.
> 
> Sharing some eye candy. Here's a photo I saw on IG, apparently this is a Dubai exclusive..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3637493



Omg I am drooling


----------



## Sparkledolll

HADASSA said:


> It's called "MAUVE" on the VCA ME website



Thanks dear! I actually prefer the pale pink shade from the 2015 holiday pendant. Wasn't even sure this was real when I first saw it. [emoji23]


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> Thanks dear! I actually prefer the pale pink shade from the 2015 holiday pendant. Wasn't even sure this was real when I first saw it. [emoji23]



I L[emoji173]️VE the pieces with the alternating Pave motifs but they are just not appropriate for my very simple/minimalist lifestyle [emoji17]

Doesn't mean that I don't drool when I see them though [emoji23]


----------



## iaiki.com

The Jewelry collection @ L’Arche de Noé racontée par Van Cleef & Arpels! I took many photos there!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Natalie j said:


> I'm not sure if it's pink, Looks kind of Lavender to me? I believe it is porcelain though. I would have thought there's a matching 5 motif bracelet available. I'm sure your local boutique can make enquiries for you, Good luck!





leechiyong said:


> I'm so with you on this one.  It's so gorgeous!





HADASSA said:


> It's called "MAUVE" on the VCA ME Website.
> 
> See thread on Limited Edition Pieces. Fellow TPFer Mali posted on it.





HADASSA said:


> It's called "MAUVE" on the VCA ME website



Thank you so much! I am now officially 
"[emoji7]BSESSED"!!!


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> Thank you so much! I am now officially
> "[emoji7]BSESSED"!!!



Now all we need to do is organize an ALL GIRLS' TRIP to Dubai to purchase [emoji108]


----------



## etoupebirkin

I don't know whether you follow eBay VCA auctions, but I just confirmed with my VCA SA that the auction for the Lapis 20 motif that closed last night is a FAKE. I had serious reservations about the item and did not bid, but someone is going to be out over $15K. My SA is going to contact the seller.


----------



## Mali_

lisawhit said:


> I apologize if this has already been posted..
> 
> http://www.diamonds.net/News/NewsIt...hemont+Holiday+Sales+Hint+at+High-End+Rebound


Interesting. I wish they would detail which brands have had increases and which have had decreases. This is from Jan 2017 but am wondering why, if sales across all regions have increased for Richemont, they are decreasing price points for certain brands. May be a slower showing for some or a lowering of inflated costs to more normal pricing structure (?) -not sure as I'm a fairly recent Richemont customer but it would be interesting to know...

Thanks for the share.


----------



## Mali_

etoupebirkin said:


> I don't know whether you follow eBay VCA auctions, but I just confirmed with my VCA SA that the auction for the Lapis 20 motif that closed last night is a FAKE. I had serious reservations about the item and did not bid, but someone is going to be out over $15K. My SA is going to contact the seller.


Wow!! I avoid eBay like the plague - I would tell others to do so as well unless the seller is legitimate and comes with multiple references. That is truly sad because I understand the desire for lapis given it's hard to attain quality but due to that would have def been on the lookout that this may have been fake. Like you, I would have asked my SA first.


----------



## nicole0612

Natalie j said:


> I'm going to the boutique next week to try on the butterfly rings again so I will definitely check out the new Frivole pieces.
> 
> Sharing some eye candy. Here's a photo I saw on IG, apparently this is a Dubai exclusive..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3637493



So Gorgeous!


----------



## nicole0612

Mali_ said:


> Sharing two videos that I ran across on YT:




Thanks for sharing these videos. Definitely some eye candy in the second video!


----------



## nicole0612

etoupebirkin said:


> I don't know whether you follow eBay VCA auctions, but I just confirmed with my VCA SA that the auction for the Lapis 20 motif that closed last night is a FAKE. I had serious reservations about the item and did not bid, but someone is going to be out over $15K. My SA is going to contact the seller.



I think I saw that one, the price seemed too good to be true for such a htf piece and apparently it was.
Hopefully the buyer is refunded.


----------



## etoupebirkin

nicole0612 said:


> I think I saw that one, the price seemed too good to be true for such a htf piece and apparently it was.
> Hopefully the buyer is refunded.


If it was real, the price was too good to be true, I'm hoping that the winning bidder sees this and reneges on the sale. $15,100 is a lot to lose. I don't even think it looks like lapis from the pictures. It may be sodalite. 

Word to the wise, unless you really know and trust the seller and know the authentication markings, I would buy from VCA directly.


----------



## etoupebirkin

My VCA associate at Neimans got in a pair of YG vintage diamond Alhambra earrings today and I grabbed them because this style in YG is going to be "rested". Now that I have them, I am wondering why I never got them earlier.

Now I'm off to my cell on Ban Island.


----------



## nicole0612

etoupebirkin said:


> My VCA associate at Neimans got in a pair of YG vintage diamond Alhambra earrings today and I grabbed them because this style in YG is going to be "rested". Now that I have them, I am wondering why I never got them earlier.
> 
> Now I'm off to my cell on Ban Island.



Did your SA have any insight why this style will be rested? I thought it was a popular item.


----------



## etoupebirkin

nicole0612 said:


> Did your SA have any insight why this style will be rested? I thought it was a popular item.


Beats me! I thought this was a popular style too. It also may be that production will be extremely limited. I don't get the price decrease either, but I'll take it. I ended up getting close to $1K credit on my Neiman's account too from my purchase of a RG diamond clover Perlee bracelet. Now you know why a long stay on Ban Island is in order.


----------



## nicole0612

etoupebirkin said:


> Beats me! I thought this was a popular style too. It also may be that production will be extremely limited. I don't get the price decrease either, but I'll take it. I ended up getting close to $1K credit on my Neiman's account too from my purchase of a RG diamond clover Perlee bracelet. Now you know why a long stay on Ban Island is in order.



I'm so glad you were able to grab this gorgeous item while you had the chance! It is on my wishlist. If it is rested, then I guess it was not meant to be for me.


----------



## pazt

etoupebirkin said:


> My VCA associate at Neimans got in a pair of YG vintage diamond Alhambra earrings today and I grabbed them because this style in YG is going to be "rested". Now that I have them, I am wondering why I never got them earlier.
> 
> Now I'm off to my cell on Ban Island.



you will love them!! i find myself wearing them almost everyday. it matches everything!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

etoupebirkin said:


> I don't know whether you follow eBay VCA auctions, but I just confirmed with my VCA SA that the auction for the Lapis 20 motif that closed last night is a FAKE. I had serious reservations about the item and did not bid, but someone is going to be out over $15K. My SA is going to contact the seller.


Most of the lapis and turquoise listed on eBay is fake.
Yikes.
There are so many sellers with zero feedback selling this junk. It reportedly ships from china.
I used to report these (when it was clearly fake) but the problem is so rampant now. I can't understand why neither eBay nor VCA will shut these auctions down.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

nicole0612 said:


> I'm so glad you were able to grab this gorgeous item while you had the chance! It is on my wishlist. If it is rested, then I guess it was not meant to be for me.


If you are patient you can still find them.


----------



## luvprada

etoupebirkin said:


> My VCA associate at Neimans got in a pair of YG vintage diamond Alhambra earrings today and I grabbed them because this style in YG is going to be "rested". Now that I have them, I am wondering why I never got them earlier.
> 
> Now I'm off to my cell on Ban Island.



Would love to see a modeling photo congrats!


----------



## sbelle

etoupebirkin said:


> My VCA associate at Neimans got in a pair of YG vintage diamond Alhambra earrings today and I grabbed them because this style in YG is going to be "rested". Now that I have them, I am wondering why I never got them earlier.
> 
> Now I'm off to my cell on Ban Island.



Congrats on the earrings!  A great choice that you will enjoy forever! 

I don't understand exactly why,  but VCA has done this with several yg earrings --  the Socrate and Cosmos come to mind.     I think the Socrate may be back in production in yellow gold , but I am not sure the Cosmos earring is.   I believe that that both could have been special ordered when they were rested.


----------



## Valentinegirl

Although, price decreases are nice, I'm pretty disgusted. Twice I purchased necklaces and right after, the price was decreased. I don't expect to buy jewelry and have "the jewelry house itself" VCA devalue my jewelry. From the first necklace, there have been two decreases. I'm furious.  I feel I'm an idiot for buying jewelry and then VCA lowers the price a month or two later. This is absurd! I don't buy this nonsense of stabilizing prices around the world either. Look at Singapore and other countries, they never evened out the prices. If they were going to do it, they should do it once and adjust as necessary. They are just dead in the boutiques.  They never should have raised the prices to these ridiculous levels to begin with. Now they are gradually trying to lower them. 11% decrease on rose gold, what's that about? I feel I'm done with VCA. They don't even offer loyal customers a 5% discount for the future. I buy, and the person who is a first-time buyer seems to get the discount. I am extremely insulted by these actions and the SAs don't seem to care. I'm going to save up for BAYCO. They make VCA look poor!


----------



## etoupebirkin

texasgirliegirl said:


> Most of the lapis and turquoise listed on eBay is fake.
> Yikes.
> There are so many sellers with zero feedback selling this junk. It reportedly ships from china.
> I used to report these (when it was clearly fake) but the problem is so rampant now. I can't understand why neither eBay nor VCA will shut these auctions down.



This auction was not from a zero feedback seller. The store has over 200+ positive feedback on name brand jewelry, e.g. Tiffany, VCA, Bvlgari. I have to believe that the seller thinks the item may be "fishy" because it had a very low (perhaps $0 starting bid with no reserve). You don't risk a real necklace like a lapis 20-motif unless the reserve is in the $30K range. I noticed the auction when it had many bids and was at $7K a few days before the auction closed. I watched it out of (morbid) curiosity. I had a strong hunch that it was fake and showed my SA the pictures and she confirmed it was a fake. It had the exact markings of another eBay auction scam that my SA helped a hapless buyer get her $ back.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

etoupebirkin said:


> This auction was not from a zero feedback seller. The store has over 200+ positive feedback on name brand jewelry, e.g. Tiffany, VCA, Bvlgari. I have to believe that the seller thinks the item may be "fishy" because it had a very low (perhaps $0 starting bid with no reserve). You don't risk a real necklace like a lapis 20-motif unless the reserve is in the $30K range. I noticed the auction when it had many bids and was at $7K a few days before the auction closed. I watched it out of (morbid) curiosity. I had a strong hunch that it was fake and showed my SA the pictures and she confirmed it was a fake. It had the exact markings of another eBay auction scam that my SA helped a hapless buyer get her $ back.


Yikes!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Valentinegirl said:


> Although, price decreases are nice, I'm pretty disgusted. Twice I purchased necklaces and right after, the price was decreased. I don't expect to buy jewelry and have "the jewelry house itself" VCA devalue my jewelry. From the first necklace, there have been two decreases. I'm furious.  I feel I'm an idiot for buying jewelry and then VCA lowers the price a month or two later. This is absurd! I don't buy this nonsense of stabilizing prices around the world either. Look at Singapore and other countries, they never evened out the prices. If they were going to do it, they should do it once and adjust as necessary. They are just dead in the boutiques.  They never should have raised the prices to these ridiculous levels to begin with. Now they are gradually trying to lower them. 11% decrease on rose gold, what's that about? I feel I'm done with VCA. They don't even offer loyal customers a 5% discount for the future. I buy, and the person who is a first-time buyer seems to get the discount. I am extremely insulted by these actions and the SAs don't seem to care. I'm going to save up for BAYCO. They make VCA look poor!



While I understand and share your frustration about the price decreases. I've never heard of a first-time buyer getting a discount at VCA. When I purchased a RG 20-motif, 10-motif and 5-motif at the same time I inquired about a discount. I was told I would have to purchase in the 6-figures to probably receive a 2% discount. And that was probably at least five years ago. VCA has gotten much more strict in their policies since then. Now even employees get no discounts on the merchandise.

I buy my VCA from Neiman's and they did credit me $956 from a recent purchase due to the price change. Perhaps you should talk to your store, perhaps they'll give you a credit or something else to make you feel better. At Neiman's you also get points, which add up quickly, especially when you buy VCA.

BTW, Bayco pieces are divine and worth every penny. I have several of their rings and a pendant.


----------



## birkin10600

etoupebirkin said:


> This auction was not from a zero feedback seller. The store has over 200+ positive feedback on name brand jewelry, e.g. Tiffany, VCA, Bvlgari. I have to believe that the seller thinks the item may be "fishy" because it had a very low (perhaps $0 starting bid with no reserve). You don't risk a real necklace like a lapis 20-motif unless the reserve is in the $30K range. I noticed the auction when it had many bids and was at $7K a few days before the auction closed. I watched it out of (morbid) curiosity. I had a strong hunch that it was fake and showed my SA the pictures and she confirmed it was a fake. It had the exact markings of another eBay auction scam that my SA helped a hapless buyer get her $ back.


I feel sorry for the buyer! [emoji29]


----------



## Loubies89

My husband bought me a bracelet from VCA at NM at the end of December! Now it's a little cheaper. Anyone know NM's policy for adjusting in these cases?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Loubies89 said:


> My husband bought me a bracelet from VCA at NM at the end of December! Now it's a little cheaper. Anyone know NM's policy for adjusting in these cases?


My  SA told me it was February 13. Since I bought my item February 15, there was no question of a refund. That being said, I still would politely inquire with the store manager.


----------



## etoupebirkin

BTW, has anyone seen the Liane necklace IRL? The pictures are stunning.


----------



## sailorstripes

etoupebirkin said:


> BTW, has anyone seen the Liane necklace IRL? The pictures are stunning.



There is a VCA NYC Ambassador on IG I just discovered: @jadorethedream. If you scroll down she has three beautiful shots of one of the Liane necklaces. And of course it is VCA heaven on her account! I think the Liane pieces are amazing. They also look quite heavy! I would love to see one in person.


----------



## lisawhit

sailorstripes said:


> There is a VCA NYC Ambassador on IG I just discovered: @jadorethedream. If you scroll down she has three beautiful shots of one of the Liane necklaces. And of course it is VCA heaven on her account! I think the Liane pieces are amazing. They also look quite heavy! I would love to see one in person.


Thank you for posting this.   I would love to follow other VCA people on Instagram..any other suggestions....


----------



## Toronto24

Just checked VCA website and every piece I purchased last year and this year have gone down in price! My SA did assure me while purchasing that the prices should not go down and I would be reimbursed should they, so just waiting for stores to open to give her a call!


----------



## Starvista

Hello anyone know what is the previous price for the sweet rose gold ear stud ? It listed as $2400 right now


----------



## Coconuts40

Toronto24 said:


> Just checked VCA website and every piece I purchased last year and this year have gone down in price! My SA did assure me while purchasing that the prices should not go down and I would be reimbursed should they, so just waiting for stores to open to give her a call!



Hi Toronto24, based on your name I assume you are from Toronto.  Did you purchase your items at Birks in Toronto?  I too live in Toronto and purchased from Birks, but a few years ago.  I haven't looked at VCA or this forum for  a long time. I was shocked to see a price decrease!!!!

Can you please let me know what they say?  I think I may call my SA and see what he says. I know it was a few years ago but I spent so much money in one visit that I would really like to hear what he has to say about this decrease.  Thank you!


----------



## Coconuts40

Valentinegirl said:


> Although, price decreases are nice, I'm pretty disgusted. Twice I purchased necklaces and right after, the price was decreased. I don't expect to buy jewelry and have "the jewelry house itself" VCA devalue my jewelry. From the first necklace, there have been two decreases. I'm furious.  I feel I'm an idiot for buying jewelry and then VCA lowers the price a month or two later. This is absurd! I don't buy this nonsense of stabilizing prices around the world either. Look at Singapore and other countries, they never evened out the prices. If they were going to do it, they should do it once and adjust as necessary. They are just dead in the boutiques.  They never should have raised the prices to these ridiculous levels to begin with. Now they are gradually trying to lower them. 11% decrease on rose gold, what's that about? I feel I'm done with VCA. They don't even offer loyal customers a 5% discount for the future. I buy, and the person who is a first-time buyer seems to get the discount. I am extremely insulted by these actions and the SAs don't seem to care. I'm going to save up for BAYCO. They make VCA look poor!



Dear Valentinegirl.  This was well said, and I honestly could not have said it better!!
I feel rather frustrated, I purchased 7 items a few years ago all in a span of a few months, and all have decreased in price.  I know it was a few years ago, but as you said, I don't purchase luxury items so that they decrease in value.  The worst part is they continued all this time to create this fear/panic that VCA items will only increase in price so purchase as much as you can as soon as you can.  I always wondered what direction VCA would move towards, I mean how could they actually continue to increase their prices and continue to get people to pay these absurd prices.  But as you already mentioned here, for the VCA house to actually devalue their items themselves is rather insulting.  

I am emailing my SA as well and see what he has to say, and see what he is going to do for any future purchase.  If they don't offer some sort of incentive, I will never purchase VCA again.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

While I sympathize about seeing a price decrease after purchasing, I highly doubt that refunds will be issued years after the fact. 
I've been collecting VCA for many years and I'm actually happy to see a price decrease after so many crazy price hikes.


----------



## Candice0985

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Toronto24, based on your name I assume you are from Toronto.  Did you purchase your items at Birks in Toronto?  I too live in Toronto and purchased from Birks, but a few years ago.  I haven't looked at VCA or this forum for  a long time. I was shocked to see a price decrease!!!!
> 
> Can you please let me know what they say?  I think I may call my SA and see what he says. I know it was a few years ago but I spent so much money in one visit that I would really like to hear what he has to say about this decrease.  Thank you!


I would like to know as well. I just purchased the onyx single motif pendant less than 4 weeks ago and the price decreased by $200. I doubt Birks will refund the cost but I have inquired with the VCA manager. She has yet to respond to my email.


----------



## Coconuts40

texasgirliegirl said:


> While I sympathize about seeing a price decrease after purchasing, I highly doubt that refunds will be issued years after the fact.
> I've been collecting VCA for many years and I'm actually happy to see a price decrease after so many crazy price hikes.



Hi TGG, yes I do agree. I am certainly not looking for a refund but an explanation.  I think I am more angry at myself more than anything, because I jumped on the VCA bandwagon because of all they hype that price increases is the only direction in the future. No one can predict the future, and perhaps I am a bit naive.  However, I would have rather they kept the prices at the same price with no hike for years, than to actually lower their price.


----------



## Coconuts40

Candice0985 said:


> I would like to know as well. I just purchased the onyx single motif pendant less than 4 weeks ago and the price decreased by $200. I doubt Birks will refund the cost but I have inquired with the VCA manager. She has yet to respond to my email.



Hi Candice, I am sorry to hear that.  I am going to send you a message.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Candice0985 said:


> I would like to know as well. I just purchased the onyx single motif pendant less than 4 weeks ago and the price decreased by $200. I doubt Birks will refund the cost but I have inquired with the VCA manager. She has yet to respond to my email.


In the US they give store credits for the difference if the item was purchased less than a month ago.  I have a $550 credit from last year's price decrease.


----------



## Coconuts40

AntiqueShopper said:


> In the US they give store credits for the difference if the item was purchased less than a month ago.  I have a $550 credit from last year's price decrease.



I'm glad to hear that and that is a nice credit for a future purchase.  I do hope other clients that have purchased soon before this price increase are also treated reasonably well.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Coconuts40 said:


> I'm glad to hear that and that is a nice credit for a future purchase.  I do hope other clients that have purchased soon before this price increase are also treated reasonably well.


It is a decent sized credit but truthfully watching the prices decrease turns me off from buying more pieces.  I may consider a holiday pendant because they are limited to a certain timeframe and are not as likely to have a price decrease.


----------



## Toronto24

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Toronto24, based on your name I assume you are from Toronto.  Did you purchase your items at Birks in Toronto?  I too live in Toronto and purchased from Birks, but a few years ago.  I haven't looked at VCA or this forum for  a long time. I was shocked to see a price decrease!!!!
> 
> Can you please let me know what they say?  I think I may call my SA and see what he says. I know it was a few years ago but I spent so much money in one visit that I would really like to hear what he has to say about this decrease.  Thank you!



Hi Coconuts40,

I just spoke to my SA, she will speak to manager tomorrow. I purchased one piece in December and three at the beginning of February (just over a month ago). I did purchase several items earlier last year. For the ones I purchased earlier I am not going to ask for credit, however the December piece was sent for adjustment and I haven't even received it yet and so I am- and for the three pieces purchased just over a month ago I most certainly am. 

I had asked specifically about price changes and was assured there shouldn't be a decrease, only an increase and not to worry, that I would be refunded the difference if that was the case (as I was in no rush to purchase!). In speaking with my SA she said she will speak with manager tomorrow but I will be insisting on receiving refund as I was specifically told I would! I honestly don't think for items purchased a few years ago they will adjust prices though. I think it's just within a reasonable time period. 

My SA did say there was another price increase expected in April though. Kind of makes me want to get other items on my wish list but at the same time with all of the decreasing I may just hold out and wait...


----------



## Toronto24

Candice0985 said:


> I would like to know as well. I just purchased the onyx single motif pendant less than 4 weeks ago and the price decreased by $200. I doubt Birks will refund the cost but I have inquired with the VCA manager. She has yet to respond to my email.



If within a month they will definitely refund the difference. I would go in soon before it hits the 4 week mark.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi TGG, yes I do agree. I am certainly not looking for a refund but an explanation.  I think I am more angry at myself more than anything, because I jumped on the VCA bandwagon because of all they hype that price increases is the only direction in the future. No one can predict the future, and perhaps I am a bit naive.  However, I would have rather they kept the prices at the same price with no hike for years, than to actually lower their price.


I hear you.
It does seem wired to imagine that prices in the retail market would ever decrease when typically they increase. The explanation is probably a bit more complicated than face value. Do you suppose this might have something to do with equalizing world wide prices? 
As I've stated before, after seeing prices escalate to absurd levels over the years (I recall a 20% increase one year) I'm glad to see a decrease for a change.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

AntiqueShopper said:


> It is a decent sized credit but truthfully watching the prices decrease turns me off from buying more pieces.  I may consider a holiday pendant because they are limited to a certain timeframe and are not as likely to have a price decrease.


I still love the brand but I must admit to feeling reluctant to make anything but a minor purchase at this time. 
I also agree with you about the holiday pendant.


----------



## Coconuts40

Toronto24 said:


> Hi Coconuts40,
> 
> I just spoke to my SA, she will speak to manager tomorrow. I purchased one piece in December and three at the beginning of February (just over a month ago). I did purchase several items earlier last year. For the ones I purchased earlier I am not going to ask for credit, however the December piece was sent for adjustment and I haven't even received it yet and so I am- and for the three pieces purchased just over a month ago I most certainly am.
> 
> I had asked specifically about price changes and was assured there shouldn't be a decrease, only an increase and not to worry, that I would be refunded the difference if that was the case (as I was in no rush to purchase!). In speaking with my SA she said she will speak with manager tomorrow but I will be insisting on receiving refund as I was specifically told I would! I honestly don't think for items purchased a few years ago they will adjust prices though. I think it's just within a reasonable time period.
> 
> My SA did say there was another price increase expected in April though. Kind of makes me want to get other items on my wish list but at the same time with all of the decreasing I may just hold out and wait...



Great news for you, and I'm glad they will adjust the price for you.  I just read over my post, and it does suggest that I may want a price adjustment from jewelry purchased a few years back.  I was writing really quickly and likely did not express myself correctly.   In no way do I want a price adjustment on previously purchased jewelry from a few years back, lol.  I can understand a price increase, or maintaining a price for a few years without an adjustment.  However a price decrease makes me feel a bit foolish for purchasing at over inflated prices.  I believe  ValentineGirl's post really sums up my sentiment. 

Glad your concerns were resolved. I have no doubt they will be honourable with the adjustment of your recently purchased jewelry.


----------



## lasttotheparty

Toronto24 said:


> Hi Coconuts40,
> 
> I just spoke to my SA, she will speak to manager tomorrow. I purchased one piece in December and three at the beginning of February (just over a month ago). I did purchase several items earlier last year. For the ones I purchased earlier I am not going to ask for credit, however the December piece was sent for adjustment and I haven't even received it yet and so I am- and for the three pieces purchased just over a month ago I most certainly am.
> 
> I had asked specifically about price changes and was assured there shouldn't be a decrease, only an increase and not to worry, that I would be refunded the difference if that was the case (as I was in no rush to purchase!). In speaking with my SA she said she will speak with manager tomorrow but I will be insisting on receiving refund as I was specifically told I would! I honestly don't think for items purchased a few years ago they will adjust prices though. I think it's just within a reasonable time period.
> 
> My SA did say there was another price increase expected in April though. Kind of makes me want to get other items on my wish list but at the same time with all of the decreasing I may just hold out and wait...



I, too was naive and felt pressured to buy before the next price increase. As a result I bought six pieces in the past few months. My largest and most expensive purchase missed the 30 day adjustment by five days. ☹️


----------



## etoupebirkin

First, I hope everyone gets a credit on their recent purchases. 

I believe that this price decrease in the US is likely to be short lived. If my home Neiman's is any example, sales are very brisk on Alhambra and Perlee pieces. Bouton D'or, Flying Beauties, Cosmos sales are slower, but that's probably due to the price point.

I think the dollar is going to get weaker. It's eb's law. _I've planned a trip to Europe in the Fall, therefore the Euro is going to get stronger. _Once the euro is stronger, VCA will raise their prices.

I already told my DH that it makes no sense to buy VCA in Europe right now and deal with the hassle/worry of traveling with very expensive jewelry, dealing with US customs and the VAT refund.

I do not buy jewelry as an "investment"; I buy it because I love it and will wear it in my normal everyday life. I love the Alhambra and Perlee lines because I can wear the pieces equally with t-shirts and jeans as well as cocktail/black tie attire.

Even with the price decrease, VCA still holds its value better than any other brand. Tiffany and Cartier pieces lose 30% of its value when you walk out the door. And that's what resellers charge on eBay, not what consignors receive.


----------



## etoupebirkin

lasttotheparty said:


> I, too was naive and felt pressured to buy before the next price increase. As a result I bought six pieces in the past few months. My largest and most expensive purchase missed the 30 day adjustment by five days. ☹️



I would definitely ask the sales/store manager for a credit/refund. As someone who has a nice purchase history, I would hope you have a better chance of success. If you purchased it at Neiman's, they may have more flexibility with credits or gift cards. I have found in the past that the Neiman's PR department can be a friend too.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Toronto24 said:


> Hi Coconuts40,
> 
> I just spoke to my SA, she will speak to manager tomorrow. I purchased one piece in December and three at the beginning of February (just over a month ago). I did purchase several items earlier last year. For the ones I purchased earlier I am not going to ask for credit, however the December piece was sent for adjustment and I haven't even received it yet and so I am- and for the three pieces purchased just over a month ago I most certainly am.
> 
> I had asked specifically about price changes and was assured there shouldn't be a decrease, only an increase and not to worry, that I would be refunded the difference if that was the case (as I was in no rush to purchase!). In speaking with my SA she said she will speak with manager tomorrow but I will be insisting on receiving refund as I was specifically told I would! I honestly don't think for items purchased a few years ago they will adjust prices though. I think it's just within a reasonable time period.
> 
> My SA did say there was another price increase expected in April though. Kind of makes me want to get other items on my wish list but at the same time with all of the decreasing I may just hold out and wait...


A price increase in April?  Next month? 
Crazy!
What are they thinking? These days I don't trust the VCA SA's. I've been promised several things that have never happened and lately I feel that they will say just about anything to get a sale. 
Disappointed


----------



## klynneann

Toronto24 said:


> Hi Coconuts40,
> 
> I just spoke to my SA, she will speak to manager tomorrow. I purchased one piece in December and three at the beginning of February (just over a month ago). I did purchase several items earlier last year. For the ones I purchased earlier I am not going to ask for credit, however the December piece was sent for adjustment and I haven't even received it yet and so I am- and for the three pieces purchased just over a month ago I most certainly am.
> 
> I had asked specifically about price changes and was assured there shouldn't be a decrease, only an increase and not to worry, that I would be refunded the difference if that was the case (as I was in no rush to purchase!). In speaking with my SA she said she will speak with manager tomorrow but I will be insisting on receiving refund as I was specifically told I would! I honestly don't think for items purchased a few years ago they will adjust prices though. I think it's just within a reasonable time period.
> 
> My SA did say there was another price increase expected in April though. Kind of makes me want to get other items on my wish list but at the same time with all of the decreasing I may just hold out and wait...





texasgirliegirl said:


> A price increase in April?  Next month?
> Crazy!
> What are they thinking? These days I don't trust the VCA SA's. I've been promised several things that have never happened and lately I feel that they will say just about anything to get a sale.
> Disappointed


A price increase in April??  I'm sorry, that makes no sense whatsoever.  Why decrease prices in March, only to increase them again in April?  Why not just leave them be??  Am I missing something here?


----------



## etoupebirkin

I just realized something that might help people who are in the recent purchase but no refund situation. *Check with your credit card company. They may have a price rewind program. *I know my Citibank card has one as I am now tracking a recent iPad purchase from Apple. Citibank has a 60-day price rewind program. It's worth exploring... You have nothing to lose.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

klynneann said:


> A price increase in April??  I'm sorry, that makes no sense whatsoever.  Why decrease prices in March, only to increase them again in April?  Why not just leave them be??  Am I missing something here?


I agree. 
While most potential buyers probably don't obsess/stalk the threads like we do, for those loyal customers who pay attention this doesn't exactly inspire confidence.


----------



## westcoastgal

I hope everyone who bought recently gets a refund. I also bought two pieces a year ago and I'm sure I won't get a refund, so I experienced the same thing. I just want to say though that I sort of consider jewelry purchases lost money anyway. I think the bigger problem for me is that the brand is making customers feel less loyalty towards the brand. These pieces are all ludicrously priced anyway, we all know that. The design is beautiful etc. but we know we are paying a lot for what the pieces are. So if a brand devalues its image in its customers' eyes, I think it's a real problem for the brand. I still love my two pieces and I love wearing them! But I'm feeling a lot less motivated to get anything else.


----------



## Coconuts40

westcoastgal said:


> I hope everyone who bought recently gets a refund. I also bought two pieces a year ago and I'm sure I won't get a refund, so I experienced the same thing. I just want to say though that I sort of consider jewelry purchases lost money anyway. I think the bigger problem for me is that the brand is making customers feel less loyalty towards the brand. These pieces are all ludicrously priced anyway, we all know that. The design is beautiful etc. but we know we are paying a lot for what the pieces are. *So if a brand devalues its image in its customers' eyes, I think it's a real problem for the brand.* I still love my two pieces and I love wearing them! But I'm feeling a lot less motivated to get anything else.



Agreed!

I emailed my SA today, as we have a good relationship.  He told me that currency differences across the globe was NOT the reason for the price decrease, and that all SAs were just as surprised as their customers.  Based on the email, it sounds like it was more of a sales move than to adjust worldwide currency.  So they realized they went as far as they could possibly go, alienating fellow loyal customers from the constant price increase and scaring away new sales with new clients because of the high price.  Their only way was down.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Could some of these recent events be an attempt to inspire sales for the frivole pieces that launch tomorrow?
For example, if you want gold pave earrings the only current choice is the iconic vintage Alhambra design. If these are now in limited supply/not available perhaps a customer will consider the new gold pave frivole option.
The SA's can encourage sale by pointing out the recent price decrease while warning of the expected April price increase.
Seems like an interesting way to bump sales for March.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

texasgirliegirl said:


> Could some of these recent events be an attempt to inspire sales for the frivole pieces that launch tomorrow?
> For example, if you want gold pave earrings the only current choice is the iconic vintage Alhambra design. If these are now in limited supply/not available perhaps a customer will consider the new gold pave frivole option.
> The SA's can encourage sale by pointing out the recent price decrease while warning of the expected April price increase.
> Seems like an interesting way to bump sales for March.



It seems like a strange strategy to lower prices for 2-3 weeks. Van Cleef does not advertise "sales" in magazines, on TV, etc.  The only way a decrease would be known would be if a sales associate reaches out to each client (I didn't receive any notice like that), a person enters the store and hears it from a SA directly, or if someone stalks the website/ threads like this.

  It doesn't seem very "luxury" to me to push sales with warnings of increases.  I know that with Tiffany SA are technically not allowed to pressure customers and warn them of pending increases.  Do some SA still do it?  Of course!  Tiffany, however, frowns on this practice.


----------



## Lisa-SH

etoupebirkin said:


> First, I hope everyone gets a credit on their recent purchases.
> 
> I believe that this price decrease in the US is likely to be short lived. If my home Neiman's is any example, sales are very brisk on Alhambra and Perlee pieces. Bouton D'or, Flying Beauties, Cosmos sales are slower, but that's probably due to the price point.
> 
> I think the dollar is going to get weaker. It's eb's law. _I've planned a trip to Europe in the Fall, therefore the Euro is going to get stronger. _Once the euro is stronger, VCA will raise their prices.
> 
> I already told my DH that it makes no sense to buy VCA in Europe right now and deal with the hassle/worry of traveling with very expensive jewelry, dealing with US customs and the VAT refund.
> 
> I do not buy jewelry as an "investment"; I buy it because I love it and will wear it in my normal everyday life. I love the Alhambra and Perlee lines because I can wear the pieces equally with t-shirts and jeans as well as cocktail/black tie attire.
> 
> Even with the price decrease, VCA still holds its value better than any other brand. Tiffany and Cartier pieces lose 30% of its value when you walk out the door. And that's what resellers charge on eBay, not what consignors receive.


I agree. For example when we purchased my TIFFANY 2.11ct Soleste ring last June, we had spent time in Tiffany for a few weeks to determine the final winner (ring). which was $78,000 Soleste Ring. And on Monday we decided to go ahead with purchase, the price dropped to $73,000. SA mentioned that the price was adjusted/decreased $5,000 the week before on Thursday. Of course here in Canada we have to pay 13% tax on top of $73,000.


----------



## koeeeee

New mini frivole and other iterations in YG coming out today!


----------



## HADASSA

koeeeee said:


> New mini frivole and other iterations in YG coming out today!


Already on the UAE website:

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/me/en...alse&prodSort=&tokenNumber=0.5295661994178027


----------



## Coconuts40

HADASSA said:


> Already on the UAE website:
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/me/en...alse&prodSort=&tokenNumber=0.5295661994178027



These are really adorable! I own both the sweets and vintage size earrings, and I have to say I wear the sweets most often during the daytime. Despite my feelings with how they treated loyal customers with their price decrease,  VCA may have sucked me right back in with the mini frivoles. I may need to go in and see these!


----------



## kat99

HADASSA said:


> Already on the UAE website:
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/me/en...alse&prodSort=&tokenNumber=0.5295661994178027



Adorable! I was wishing to see more Frivole bracelet options, but I love those mini earrings!


----------



## HADASSA

Coconuts40 said:


> These are really adorable! I own both the sweets and vintage size earrings, and I have to say I wear the sweets most often during the daytime. Despite my feelings with how they treated loyal customers with their price decrease,  VCA may have sucked me right back in with the mini frivoles. I may need to go in and see these!





kat99 said:


> Adorable! I was wishing to see more Frivole bracelet options, but I love those mini earrings!



The mini earrings are cute - aren't they


----------



## klynneann

HADASSA said:


> Already on the UAE website:
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/me/en...alse&prodSort=&tokenNumber=0.5295661994178027


Oh no! They are soo cute!  Great, another item for the wish list - just what I need lol.


----------



## nicole0612

HADASSA said:


> Already on the UAE website:
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/me/en...alse&prodSort=&tokenNumber=0.5295661994178027



Love the mini size! Thanks for posting!


----------



## sugarplumpurse

HADASSA said:


> Already on the UAE website:
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/me/en...alse&prodSort=&tokenNumber=0.5295661994178027



Thank you for posting the link! Love the mini frivoles. They are so cute.[emoji7]


----------



## Coconuts40

HADASSA said:


> The mini earrings are cute - aren't they



They are super cute, and thank you for sharing !  Does anyone know the cost?  Thank you


----------



## Toronto24

Coconuts40 said:


> Agreed!
> 
> I emailed my SA today, as we have a good relationship.  He told me that currency differences across the globe was NOT the reason for the price decrease, and that all SAs were just as surprised as their customers.  Based on the email, it sounds like it was more of a sales move than to adjust worldwide currency.  So they realized they went as far as they could possibly go, alienating fellow loyal customers from the constant price increase and scaring away new sales with new clients because of the high price.  Their only way was down.



This is quite interesting to hear Coconuts40! My SA said the decrease was in fact due to the currency adjustments and that we should only expect another increase next month. Since we are both in the same place I am not sure why SAs are giving varied information [emoji51]- I am not sure what to believe! I just wish I didn't love VCA as I do...


----------



## leechiyong

HADASSA said:


> Already on the UAE website:
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/me/en...alse&prodSort=&tokenNumber=0.5295661994178027


Thank you for sharing!

Another item for the wish list.  I wonder how the size compares to the Sweet Alhambra pieces.


----------



## Toronto24

Coconuts40 said:


> They are super cute, and thank you for sharing !  Does anyone know the cost?  Thank you



These are adorable! Below is price as listed on Canadian site.


----------



## Toronto24

Sorry it's late, wasn't reading correctly. Saw the pic of the mini frivole from Hadassa's link but then wrong image on website. Just realized that the price didn't match up to a mini size. I can't seem to find minis on Canadian website


----------



## koeeeee

Coconuts40 said:


> They are super cute, and thank you for sharing !  Does anyone know the cost?  Thank you



Hk$19400 for YG earrings which is about usd 2,500


----------



## Coconuts40

Toronto24 said:


> This is quite interesting to hear Coconuts40! My SA said the decrease was in fact due to the currency adjustments and that we should only expect another increase next month. Since we are both in the same place I am not sure why SAs are giving varied information [emoji51]- I am not sure what to believe! I just wish I didn't love VCA as I do...



Wow, you're kidding! Yes I am also confused about the conflicting info from the SA's.   I emailed my SA today and he was rather clear this decrease was  not due to some currency adjustment.  This isn't the first time I have received conflicting info from Birks.  I have to be honest I question the info they gave you about a pending increase next month when they just adjusted their price. I guess time will tell.


----------



## Coconuts40

koeeeee said:


> Hk$19400 for YG earrings which is about usd 2,500



Thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

Here are the mini frivole





Sweet paves





I'm not sure if the images are accurately to scale however.


----------



## nicole0612

koeeeee said:


> Hk$19400 for YG earrings which is about usd 2,500



That is a very attractive price. They do look quite small in the photos, but they might be perfect for a dainty look.


----------



## lasttotheparty

Coconuts40 said:


> Wow, you're kidding! Yes I am also confused about the conflicting info from the SA's.   I emailed my SA today and he was rather clear this decrease was  not due to some currency adjustment.  This isn't the first time I have received conflicting info from Birks.  I have to be honest I question the info they gave you about a pending increase next month when they just adjusted their price. I guess time will tell.



I also shop at Birks and was told the increase was due to worldwide currency adjustment. ‍♀️


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> Here are the mini frivole
> View attachment 3639657
> 
> View attachment 3639658
> 
> 
> Sweet paves
> View attachment 3639659
> 
> View attachment 3639660
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if the images are accurately to scale however.



The size is adorable, but I have the large yg already....now, if they would pave the mini size...[emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## Notorious Pink

BBC said:


> The size is adorable, but I have the large yg already....now, if they would pave the mini size...[emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]



I HAD to say something, didn't I???


----------



## Notorious Pink

Aighhh! There's a large pave pendant too.

I have to say the price points for the minis are pretty good. I suppose this is like the Frivole version of sweets and gives a good alternative, maybe for those who want their VCA to be a bit more under the radar.


----------



## nicole0612

Got a little too excited


----------



## klynneann

The prices of the sweet sizes are pretty darn good!


----------



## blueberryjam

So I went to drop an item off for alteration today...

Let's see if I can remember how to upload pics. Been awhile. 




Mini frivole earrings in YG. Very cute!






Mini frivole bracelet in YG. Absolutely adorable. This bracelet will have to be worn snug if you're not fond of flipping motifs.

I would say the mini frivole is probably the equivalent of the sweet Alhambra line in terms of size.


----------



## Coconuts40

lasttotheparty said:


> I also shop at Birks and was told the increase was due to worldwide currency adjustment. ‍♀️



That's interesting, not the reason I received by my SA in the email he sent me yesterday.  I will be going to Birks this week to have a look at the mini frivolous, I will see what they say to me in person.


----------



## Coconuts40

blueberryjam said:


> So I went to drop an item off for alteration today...
> 
> Let's see if I can remember how to upload pics. Been awhile.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640007
> 
> Mini frivole earrings in YG. Very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640008
> 
> 
> Mini frivole bracelet in YG. Absolutely adorable. This bracelet will have to be worn snug if you're not fond of flipping motifs.
> 
> I would say the mini frivole is probably the equivalent of the sweet Alhambra line in terms of size.



Oh wow, Thank you for sharing, these are really adorable and I love the YG. I love that the frivoles add some dimension since they don't sit flat on the ear like the Alhambra.  They look so pretty on you!!!  You have a point with the need for the bracelet to fit snug. I don't think I could wear the mini bracelet, the flipping motif would drive me crazy !


----------



## HADASSA

blueberryjam said:


> So I went to drop an item off for alteration today...
> 
> Let's see if I can remember how to upload pics. Been awhile.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640007
> 
> Mini frivole earrings in YG. Very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640008
> 
> 
> Mini frivole bracelet in YG. Absolutely adorable. This bracelet will have to be worn snug if you're not fond of flipping motifs.
> 
> I would say the mini frivole is probably the equivalent of the sweet Alhambra line in terms of size.



BBJ, I L[emoji173]️VE the mini Frivole earrings on you [emoji1360]


----------



## blueberryjam

Whew, that worked! (Please note that these pieces are not mine. I tried them on and took some pictures. That's all. )

Ok just a bit more.




Small frivole YG pave earclips and the large frivole YG pave pendant. 





Frivole between the fingers ring in YG pave. 

Hope these are helpful!


----------



## klynneann

blueberryjam said:


> Whew, that worked! (Please note that these pieces are not mine. I tried them on and took some pictures. That's all. )
> 
> Ok just a bit more.
> 
> View attachment 3640010
> 
> 
> Small frivole YG pave earclips and the large frivole YG pave pendant.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640011
> 
> 
> Frivole between the fingers ring in YG pave.
> 
> Hope these are helpful!


Oh wow, that necklace is gorgeous!


----------



## klynneann

blueberryjam said:


> So I went to drop an item off for alteration today...
> 
> Let's see if I can remember how to upload pics. Been awhile.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640007
> 
> Mini frivole earrings in YG. Very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640008
> 
> 
> Mini frivole bracelet in YG. Absolutely adorable. This bracelet will have to be worn snug if you're not fond of flipping motifs.
> 
> I would say the mini frivole is probably the equivalent of the sweet Alhambra line in terms of size.


I love the mini earrings!  Oh dear lol...


----------



## Coconuts40

blueberryjam said:


> Whew, that worked! (Please note that these pieces are not mine. I tried them on and took some pictures. That's all. )
> 
> Ok just a bit more.
> 
> View attachment 3640010
> 
> 
> Small frivole YG pave earclips and the large frivole YG pave pendant.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640011
> 
> 
> Frivole between the fingers ring in YG pave.
> 
> Hope these are helpful!



Absolutely gorgeous!!!  The pave look stunning on you!!


----------



## birkin10600

blueberryjam said:


> Whew, that worked! (Please note that these pieces are not mine. I tried them on and took some pictures. That's all. )
> 
> Ok just a bit more.
> 
> View attachment 3640010
> 
> 
> Small frivole YG pave earclips and the large frivole YG pave pendant.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640011
> 
> 
> Frivole between the fingers ring in YG pave.
> 
> Hope these are helpful!


I love these! Frivoles in YG are so stunning! [emoji173]


----------



## Notorious Pink

blueberryjam said:


> Whew, that worked! (Please note that these pieces are not mine. I tried them on and took some pictures. That's all. )
> 
> Ok just a bit more.
> 
> View attachment 3640010
> 
> 
> Small frivole YG pave earclips and the large frivole YG pave pendant.



OMGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!
I am sooooo dead with the pave frivole earrings and pendant!!!!

G[emoji254]RGEOUS!!!!!!!


----------



## Coconuts40

blueberryjam said:


> Whew, that worked! (Please note that these pieces are not mine. I tried them on and took some pictures. That's all. )
> 
> Ok just a bit more.
> 
> View attachment 3640010
> 
> 
> Small frivole YG pave earclips and the large frivole YG pave pendant.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640011
> 
> 
> Frivole between the fingers ring in YG pave.
> 
> Hope these are helpful!



Blueberryam, Thank you so much for your photos, you inspired me to go into my local VCA today to try on the frivoles as well. My luck, my phone died and I could not take any photos!  Another topic, as I have been delaying purchasing a new phone!

I tried on: the mini frivoles both in WG and YG, the small frivoles, and the small YG pave.
The pave YG frivoles are insanely gorgeous, which is no surprise as I drool just looking at Blueberryjams gorgeous photo!! The mini frivoles in YG do look better than the WG in my opinion, at least on me.  They really are adorable and very under the radar.  You can wear these on the subway and just every day and appear pretty but very subtle.  The small frivoles (non pave) are just stunning. I wanted to purchase them a few years ago but they just don't suit my everyday lifestyle.
I am seriously contemplating purchasing the mini YG frivole and the YG small pave frivole.

Oh, and I spoke to my SA here in Toronto and he again said this price decrease had nothing to do with the currency but that sales were lagging in Canada. Who knows what the truth behind the decrease is, as all my fellow Torontonians are getting different reasons.  What he did say is that the price decrease will likely be very short lived.


----------



## Junkenpo

Oh wow!  Mini frivole is adorable!   Does anyone have the mini pendant to model?  How well does it sit without flipping?


----------



## lasttotheparty

Coconuts40 said:


> Blueberryam, Thank you so much for your photos, you inspired me to go into my local VCA today to try on the frivoles as well. My luck, my phone died and I could not take any photos!  Another topic, as I have been delaying purchasing a new phone!
> 
> I tried on: the mini frivoles both in WG and YG, the small frivoles, and the small YG pave.
> The pave YG frivoles are insanely gorgeous, which is no surprise as I drool just looking at Blueberryjams gorgeous photo!! The mini frivoles in YG do look better than the WG in my opinion, at least on me.  They really are adorable and very under the radar.  You can wear these on the subway and just every day and appear pretty but very subtle.  The small frivoles (non pave) are just stunning. I wanted to purchase them a few years ago but they just don't suit my everyday lifestyle.
> I am seriously contemplating purchasing the mini YG frivole and the YG small pave frivole.
> 
> Oh, and I spoke to my SA here in Toronto and he again said this price decrease had nothing to do with the currency but that sales were lagging in Canada. Who knows what the truth behind the decrease is, as all my fellow Torontonians are getting different reasons.  What he did say is that the price decrease will likely be very short lived.



Thx for the feedback!!I'm trying to ignore all the price fluctuations and focus on what I want/love. In the long run, the price diff should be insignificant.


----------



## Coconuts40

I actually called and put a down payment on the mini frivoles YG.  They are so cute and I know I can wear them a lot but I am conflicted now if I want the small or the mini.  The mini are perfect for everyday as I work in the medical field and wear a mask to work every day.  The small are too big for work, which is 90% of my day.  But the small are fantastic for all other times.  I put a deposit to reserve a pair. I have a month to go back in the store and decide between the mini and the small.


----------



## lasttotheparty

Coconuts40 said:


> I actually called and put a down payment on the mini frivoles YG.  They are so cute and I know I can wear them a lot but I am conflicted now if I want the small or the mini.  The mini are perfect for everyday as I work in the medical field and wear a mask to work every day.  The small are too big for work, which is 90% of my day.  But the small are fantastic for all other times.  I put a deposit to reserve a pair. I have a month to go back in the store and decide between the mini and the small.



I completely relate. I have the small frivole on order. Initially I thought they were too big on me..but I tell myself than in the long run I will be happy with something different from what I already own.  Right now I wear diamond studs and sweet mop earrings - that's more my style. But now I'm eying the mini frivoles as well  ... [emoji849]


----------



## Coconuts40

lasttotheparty said:


> I completely relate. I have the small frivole on order. Initially I thought they were too big on me..but I tell myself than in the long run I will be happy with something different from what I already own.  Right now I wear diamond studs and sweet mop earrings - that's more my style. But now I'm eying the mini frivoles as well  ... [emoji849]



Haha, yup we both do have the same dilemma!!  I currently have VCA WG/MOP and WG/Turquoise as my every day earrings.  I wanted a YG pair and this is how I got into thinking of the mini YG Frivole.  If I purchase the mini, I will enjoy them every day.  If I buy the small, I won't wear them every day but are different and allows more versatility in my collection.  Such a dilemma and I completely relate.  Let me know what you decide!


----------



## lasttotheparty

Coconuts40 said:


> Haha, yup we both do have the same dilemma!!  I currently have VCA WG/MOP and WG/Turquoise as my every day earrings.  I wanted a YG pair and this is how I got into thinking of the mini YG Frivole.  If I purchase the mini, I will enjoy them every day.  If I buy the small, I won't wear them every day but are different and allows more versatility in my collection.  Such a dilemma and I completely relate.  Let me know what you decide!



I believe having both in our collection is the only answer. [emoji849][emoji28][emoji7]


----------



## Coconuts40

lasttotheparty said:


> I believe having both in our collection is the only answer. [emoji849][emoji28][emoji7]



LOL!! You may be right


----------



## Mali_

texasgirliegirl said:


> I hear you.
> It does seem wired to imagine that prices in the retail market would ever decrease when typically they increase. The explanation is probably a bit more complicated than face value. Do you suppose this might have something to do with equalizing world wide prices?
> As I've stated before, after seeing prices escalate to absurd levels over the years (I recall a 20% increase one year) I'm glad to see a decrease for a change.


20% is astounding...by any conceivable measure. I wonder what they based that on?


----------



## Mali_

etoupebirkin said:


> First, I hope everyone gets a credit on their recent purchases.
> 
> I believe that this price decrease in the US is likely to be short lived. If my home Neiman's is any example, sales are very brisk on Alhambra and Perlee pieces. Bouton D'or, Flying Beauties, Cosmos sales are slower, but that's probably due to the price point.
> 
> I think the dollar is going to get weaker. It's eb's law. _I've planned a trip to Europe in the Fall, therefore the Euro is going to get stronger. _Once the euro is stronger, VCA will raise their prices.
> 
> I already told my DH that it makes no sense to buy VCA in Europe right now and deal with the hassle/worry of traveling with very expensive jewelry, dealing with US customs and the VAT refund.
> 
> I do not buy jewelry as an "investment"; I buy it because I love it and will wear it in my normal everyday life. I love the Alhambra and Perlee lines because I can wear the pieces equally with t-shirts and jeans as well as cocktail/black tie attire.
> 
> Even with the price decrease, VCA still holds its value better than any other brand. Tiffany and Cartier pieces lose 30% of its value when you walk out the door. And that's what resellers charge on eBay, not what consignors receive.





blueberryjam said:


> Whew, that worked! (Please note that these pieces are not mine. I tried them on and took some pictures. That's all. )
> 
> Ok just a bit more.
> 
> View attachment 3640010
> 
> 
> Small frivole YG pave earclips and the large frivole YG pave pendant.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640011
> 
> 
> Frivole between the fingers ring in YG pave.
> 
> Hope these are helpful!


I love them all...incredible!


----------



## sjunky13

As a Frivole lover, wondering if I need the bracelet? 
It may not look good stacked though. Too delicate I think and cute alone. 
Small Frivole earrings are cute, but too small for me. 

I am trying not to be upset by the price decreases, even though this was my argument with my husband when we had a talk about  Luxury goods vs Automobiles . I told him I will not spend money on anything that rapidly loses it's value. LOL. He knows about the crazy increases and now about the decrease.
We can't think of resell value, value of materials and price increases and decreases, we will always be let down!  

I will get a few pieces on my list now, but will they further go down? The Signaure Perlee bracelet went down a few times in the past year. 
I know Cartier is carrying a lot of Richmont sales and VCA is lagging in global growth.


----------



## lasttotheparty

sjunky13 said:


> As a Frivole lover, wondering if I need the bracelet?
> It may not look good stacked though. Too delicate I think and cute alone.
> Small Frivole earrings are cute, but too small for me.
> 
> I am trying not to be upset by the price decreases, even though this was my argument with my husband when we had a talk about  Luxury goods vs Automobiles . I told him I will not spend money on anything that rapidly loses it's value. LOL. He knows about the crazy increases and now about the decrease.
> We can't think of resell value, value of materials and price increases and decreases, we will always be let down!
> 
> I will get a few pieces on my list now, but will they further go down? The Signaure Perlee bracelet went down a few times in the past year.
> I know Cartier is carrying a lot of Richmont sales and VCA is lagging in global growth.



At the end of the day, as long as you purchase the pieces that you love...it's a win-win situation. DH tries to teach me to buy what I love and then move on. Looking back never ends well. 
Personally, I would not buy a frivole bracelet for fear of scratches dulling the finish. But the signature perlee bracelet is a definite yes!! [emoji106]


----------



## sjunky13

I am not afraid of scratches on Frivole. My BTF ring looks great! I am worried it will spin. But yes Perlee is on the list, I like the thinner more than the signature. 

Curious what everyone is thinking of?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sjunky13 said:


> I am not afraid of scratches on Frivole. My BTF ring looks great! I am worried it will spin. But yes Perlee is on the list, I like the thinner more than the signature.
> 
> Curious what everyone is thinking of?


Perlee and signature look great...together. 
Sorry to enable but it's true!!
I'm considering the earrings...


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> Perlee and signature look great...together.
> Sorry to enable but it's true!!
> I'm considering the earrings...


I agree they do! I am thinking of a YG or pink 5 motif bracelet. If the pink looks good on me. I have tried it before and it looked like copper. But Cartier's pink is nice. 
What earrings are you thinking of? The small Frivole?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sjunky13 said:


> I agree they do! I am thinking of a YG or pink 5 motif bracelet. If the pink looks good on me. I have tried it before and it looked like copper. But Cartier's pink is nice.
> What earrings are you thinking of? The small Frivole?


I already have the large yg, and the wg pave. 
Forever I've debated the small yg. I'm actually considering the sweets since they are studs and I'll ultimately give them to my youngest daughter.


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> I already have the large yg, and the wg pave.
> Forever I've debated the small yg. I'm actually considering the sweets since they are studs and I'll ultimately give them to my youngest daughter.


That would be wonderful. I know you have the Large and IMO they are the best and make the most impact. 
I just got a beautiful pair of Cartier earrings that were the last ones in the company. Very cool dangling trinity . But I would not mind another pair of earrings too. But I wear bracelets the most. I hope to see some new purchases here with the decrease!


----------



## blueberryjam

Coconuts40 said:


> Oh wow, Thank you for sharing, these are really adorable and I love the YG. I love that the frivoles add some dimension since they don't sit flat on the ear like the Alhambra.  They look so pretty on you!!!  You have a point with the need for the bracelet to fit snug. I don't think I could wear the mini bracelet, the flipping motif would drive me crazy !






HADASSA said:


> BBJ, I L[emoji173]️VE the mini Frivole earrings on you [emoji1360]






klynneann said:


> Oh wow, that necklace is gorgeous!






Coconuts40 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!  The pave look stunning on you!!






birkin10600 said:


> I love these! Frivoles in YG are so stunning! [emoji173]






BBC said:


> OMGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!
> I am sooooo dead with the pave frivole earrings and pendant!!!!
> 
> G[emoji254]RGEOUS!!!!!!!






Junkenpo said:


> Oh wow!  Mini frivole is adorable!   Does anyone have the mini pendant to model?  How well does it sit without flipping?






Mali_ said:


> I love them all...incredible!




Thank you all for your kind words! [emoji173]️
I hope we have fun with this new release. [emoji389][emoji4]


----------



## chaneljewel

I adore the mini frivoles! Such a good everyday earring!  I love earrings!  And the pave frivoles are fabulous!!

Agree with TGG that the perlee signature and thin bracelets look fantastic together. They're some of my favorite pieces.


----------



## FairGrape

blueberryjam said:


> So I went to drop an item off for alteration today...
> 
> Let's see if I can remember how to upload pics. Been awhile.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640007
> 
> Mini frivole earrings in YG. Very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640008
> 
> 
> Mini frivole bracelet in YG. Absolutely adorable. This bracelet will have to be worn snug if you're not fond of flipping motifs.
> 
> I would say the mini frivole is probably the equivalent of the sweet Alhambra line in terms of size.





blueberryjam said:


> Whew, that worked! (Please note that these pieces are not mine. I tried them on and took some pictures. That's all. )
> 
> Ok just a bit more.
> 
> View attachment 3640010
> 
> 
> Small frivole YG pave earclips and the large frivole YG pave pendant.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640011
> 
> 
> Frivole between the fingers ring in YG pave.
> 
> Hope these are helpful!



Dear lord, how stunning!!! Thank you for posting. Also, I appreciate how you let us know that these pics were for modeling purposes only. A lot of people I see online these days aren't that honest.


----------



## sjunky13

blueberryjam said:


> So I went to drop an item off for alteration today...
> 
> Let's see if I can remember how to upload pics. Been awhile.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640007
> 
> Mini frivole earrings in YG. Very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640008
> 
> 
> Mini frivole bracelet in YG. Absolutely adorable. This bracelet will have to be worn snug if you're not fond of flipping motifs.
> 
> I would say the mini frivole is probably the equivalent of the sweet Alhambra line in terms of size.


These look very very elegant on you.


----------



## sjunky13

blueberryjam said:


> Whew, that worked! (Please note that these pieces are not mine. I tried them on and took some pictures. That's all. )
> 
> Ok just a bit more.
> 
> View attachment 3640010
> 
> 
> Small frivole YG pave earclips and the large frivole YG pave pendant.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640011
> 
> 
> Frivole between the fingers ring in YG pave.
> 
> Hope these are helpful!


That Pave! o wow.  Frivole and Alhambra are my 2 faves!  Love that ring.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I went in and tried on the gold pave frivoles. [emoji92][emoji173]️[emoji92][emoji173]️[emoji92][emoji173]️[emoji92] They are PERFECT. The only thing is if I do get them, I don't think I'd ever wear my large frivoles. 

The minis are *tiny* - definitely comparable to sweets. I need substantial jewelry or it gets lost on me. I tried on the regular VA earrings (in pg and the letterwood) and for me it is very casual. I do want a pair but these would be laid back/errands/going to yoga earrings for me....which actually, I don't have.


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> I went in and tried on the gold pave frivoles. [emoji92][emoji173]️[emoji92][emoji173]️[emoji92][emoji173]️[emoji92] They are PERFECT. The only thing is if I do get them, I don't think I'd ever wear my large frivoles.
> 
> The minis are *tiny* - definitely comparable to sweets. I need substantial jewelry or it gets lost on me. I tried on the regular VA earrings (in pg and the letterwood) and for me it is very casual. I do want a pair but these would be laid back/errands/going to yoga earrings for me....which actually, I don't have.


No pics


----------



## Toronto24

texasgirliegirl said:


> I agree.
> While most potential buyers probably don't obsess/stalk the threads like we do, for those loyal customers who pay attention this doesn't exactly inspire confidence.



I agree completely. My SA as well as store manager kept asking me how I found out about the price decrease in the first place, "was it on the internet?". They asked that a few times but I didn't feel I needed to provide them with further information. They said at the VCA level there was nothing that could be done but as I am a "loyal customer" (I don't have that many pieces but they see that I will likely be a customer for years to come), the store eventually was able to provide me with store credit. Not without going back and forth since the past few days though which was beyond frustrating. And my SA never directly apologized for giving me incorrect information. In fact, initially when she called me to say that actually nothing could be done she tried to justify that VCA had done favours like putting an extendor, adding a link... These were not favours- we pay good $$$$ for these pieces! Frustrated by the experience and really wish they didn't come out with the mini frivole that I am definitely now going to want to get [emoji51]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Toronto24 said:


> I agree completely. My SA as well as store manager kept asking me how I found out about the price decrease in the first place, "was it on the internet?". They asked that a few times but I didn't feel I needed to provide them with further information. They said at the VCA level there was nothing that could be done but as I am a "loyal customer" (I don't have that many pieces but they see that I will likely be a customer for years to come), the store eventually was able to provide me with store credit. Not without going back and forth since the past few days though which was beyond frustrating. And my SA never directly apologized for giving me incorrect information. In fact, initially when she called me to say that actually nothing could be done she tried to justify that VCA had done favours like putting an extendor, adding a link... These were not favours- we pay good $$$$ for these pieces! Frustrated by the experience and really wish they didn't come out with the mini frivole that I am definitely now going to want to get [emoji51]


Great news that you were able to get the store credit.  
I can understand your frustration...and like you am feeling drawn in by the pretty little flowers.


----------



## lasttotheparty

Toronto24 said:


> I agree completely. My SA as well as store manager kept asking me how I found out about the price decrease in the first place, "was it on the internet?". They asked that a few times but I didn't feel I needed to provide them with further information. They said at the VCA level there was nothing that could be done but as I am a "loyal customer" (I don't have that many pieces but they see that I will likely be a customer for years to come), the store eventually was able to provide me with store credit. Not without going back and forth since the past few days though which was beyond frustrating. And my SA never directly apologized for giving me incorrect information. In fact, initially when she called me to say that actually nothing could be done she tried to justify that VCA had done favours like putting an extendor, adding a link... These were not favours- we pay good $$$$ for these pieces! Frustrated by the experience and really wish they didn't come out with the mini frivole that I am definitely now going to want to get [emoji51]



Thx for this feedback. My large pieces were purchased in February and only five days outside the return date. I was told that nothing could be done. May consider following up.  It doesn't hurt to ask again.


----------



## etoupebirkin

lasttotheparty said:


> Thx for this feedback. My large pieces were purchased in February and only five days outside the return date. I was told that nothing could be done. May consider following up.  It doesn't hurt to ask again.


I would definitely set up an appointment with the store manager. Be polite but very firm with them. As some who has made large purchases, I would strongly imply that future purchases will hinge on how this issue gets resolved.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Also, does VCA think their clientele is not internet savvy? And that word would get out about the $ decrease? And that customers like lasttotheparty would not be upset about the situation?

The way some French companies run (Hermes, I'm looking at you, too) just baffles me.

I know Verdura would not pull a stunt like this. I love Verdura, but many of their designs are not as everyday wearable as VCA.


----------



## lasttotheparty

etoupebirkin said:


> Also, does VCA think their clientele is not internet savvy? And that word would get out about the $ decrease? And that customers like lasttotheparty would not be upset about the situation?
> 
> The way some French companies run (Hermes, I'm looking at you, too) just baffles me.
> 
> I know Verdura would not pull a stunt like this. I love Verdura, but many of their designs are not as everyday wearable as VCA.



Thank you for the support. [emoji173] Will update regarding my progress, or lack thereof. Lol.


----------



## klynneann

Hi everyone!  I just wanted to add my price adjustment experience - I purchased the sweet 16 rg necklace on the Sunday before the increase.  My SA was off last week, but he emailed me with my credit today, no problem at all.  Of course, my purchase was only 3 days before the increase so I did not expect any problems, but I thought I would share.


----------



## nicole0612

klynneann said:


> Hi everyone!  I just wanted to add my price adjustment experience - I purchased the sweet 16 rg necklace on the Sunday before the increase.  My SA was off last week, but he emailed me with my credit today, no problem at all.  Of course, my purchase was only 3 days before the increase so I did not expect any problems, but I thought I would share.



This is great news. Glad it went so smoothly. Can I ask if you go to NM or travel up to BC?


----------



## klynneann

nicole0612 said:


> This is great news. Glad it went so smoothly. Can I ask if you go to NM or travel up to BC?


I haven't made any VCA purchases in B.C. - I priced it out one time and it wasn't enough of a difference (if any, if I remember correctly), to make it worth it (even though the exchange rate is good for us, the prices are higher, and then you have to deal with customs...).  In this particular case I had gotten the necklace from the NY boutique, but I also do shop at the NM boutique here.


----------



## Notorious Pink

HADASSA said:


> No pics



Sorry - depends on the SA. Didn't feel totally comfortable.


----------



## sbelle

etoupebirkin said:


> *The way some French companies run (Hermes, I'm looking at you, too) just baffles me.*
> .



THIS!


----------



## sbelle

BBC said:


> I went in and tried on the gold pave frivoles.   They are PERFECT. *The only thing is if I do get them, I don't think I'd ever wear my large frivoles*.
> 
> .



This is definitely what I am wondering about. 

Once I got the pave yg vintage alhambra ear clips, I stopped wearing my solid gold vintage alhambra ones as much.  So I can definitely see that possibility with my large frivoles..  But, they do have that pretty diamond in the center


----------



## lasttotheparty

Update: I followed up with my SA who had also urged me to purchase due to a pending price increase. I casually mentioned that I had heard of store credit being granted to purchases made recently (though outside of the one month cut off). I was then asked for personal identifying information of these clients. I declined. So much for that. [emoji53]


----------



## nicole0612

klynneann said:


> I haven't made any VCA purchases in B.C. - I priced it out one time and it wasn't enough of a difference (if any, if I remember correctly), to make it worth it (even though the exchange rate is good for us, the prices are higher, and then you have to deal with customs...).  In this particular case I had gotten the necklace from the NY boutique, but I also do shop at the NM boutique here.


Thanks!  I don't love our NM.  I don't think there is an advantage price wise to BC/Canada either. How nice that you have the option of shopping in NY


----------



## nicole0612

lasttotheparty said:


> Update: I followed up with my SA who had also urged me to purchase due to a pending price increase. I casually mentioned that I had heard of store credit being granted to purchases made recently (though outside of the one month cut off). I was then asked for personal identifying information of these clients. I declined. So much for that. [emoji53]



I'm sorry your SA put you in that position.  That is disappointing.


----------



## lasttotheparty

nicole0612 said:


> I'm sorry your SA put you in that position.  That is disappointing.



That's ok. At least I know I asked. No harm in that. [emoji846]


----------



## HADASSA

lasttotheparty said:


> Update: I followed up with my SA who had also urged me to purchase due to a pending price increase. I casually mentioned that I had heard of store credit being granted to purchases made recently (though outside of the one month cut off). I was then asked for personal identifying information of these clients. I declined. So much for that. [emoji53]





nicole0612 said:


> I'm sorry your SA put you in that position.  That is disappointing.





lasttotheparty said:


> That's ok. At least I know I asked. No harm in that.



Lasttotheparty, I don't think you should give up that easily. You don't have to divulge names but let them know that it was done and you know it can be done.
And if they don't appreciate you as a client, you will take your business elsewhere.


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> Sorry - depends on the SA. Didn't feel totally comfortable.



Not a problem


----------



## Toronto24

lasttotheparty said:


> Thx for this feedback. My large pieces were purchased in February and only five days outside the return date. I was told that nothing could be done. May consider following up.  It doesn't hurt to ask again.



Personally I would at least try. In my case I had asked specifically "what if there is a decrease", but still, with just 5 days over I would still try.


----------



## Toronto24

HADASSA said:


> Lasttotheparty, I don't think you should give up that easily. You don't have to divulge names but let them know that it was done and you know it can be done.
> And if they don't appreciate you as a client, you will take your business elsewhere.



Well I'm sure there are just a few of us so they want to know who is telling who what. Not sure if they know about Purse Forum but they kept asking me about "did you hear on a website?"...


----------



## Toronto24

lasttotheparty said:


> Update: I followed up with my SA who had also urged me to purchase due to a pending price increase. I casually mentioned that I had heard of store credit being granted to purchases made recently (though outside of the one month cut off). I was then asked for personal identifying information of these clients. I declined. So much for that. [emoji53]



I read through the posts in the wrong order. I'm sorry they didn't help you. They should not have urged you to purchase due to pending price increase (they always know when price increase will be anyways)... 

I am really interested to see what happens with the prices next month.


----------



## Coconuts40

Toronto24 said:


> I agree completely. My SA as well as store manager kept asking me how I found out about the price decrease in the first place, "was it on the internet?". They asked that a few times but I didn't feel I needed to provide them with further information. They said at the VCA level there was nothing that could be done but as I am a "loyal customer" (I don't have that many pieces but they see that I will likely be a customer for years to come), the store eventually was able to provide me with store credit. Not without going back and forth since the past few days though which was beyond frustrating. And my SA never directly apologized for giving me incorrect information. In fact, initially when she called me to say that actually nothing could be done she tried to justify that VCA had done favours like putting an extendor, adding a link... These were not favours- we pay good $$$$ for these pieces! Frustrated by the experience and really wish they didn't come out with the mini frivole that I am definitely now going to want to get [emoji51]



Hi Toronto24, I agree, it is non of their business how you found out.  I too shop at Birks and I don't think they need to know.  I personally wouldn't reveal how I found out either.  When I went to Birks, I told them I was on the VCA website and notice the price of my jewelry was lower than what I paid for a few years ago, with no mention of this forum.  I'm glad you were able to get a store credit.


----------



## Coconuts40

lasttotheparty said:


> Update: I followed up with my SA who had also urged me to purchase due to a pending price increase. I casually mentioned that I had heard of store credit being granted to purchases made recently (though outside of the one month cut off). I was then asked for personal identifying information of these clients. I declined. So much for that. [emoji53]



I'm really sorry they didn't help you.  I think rules are meant to be broken and you were so close to the 30 day period, that I think they should have bent the rules a bit. The problem is there is no competition and they know if you want to purchase VCA, the only place is at Birks.


----------



## Notorious Pink

sbelle said:


> This is definitely what I am wondering about.
> 
> Once I got the pave yg vintage alhambra ear clips, I stopped wearing my solid gold vintage alhambra ones as much.  So I can definitely see that possibility with my large frivoles..  But, they do have that pretty diamond in the center



I know, right? I am seriously a sparkly girl....I will reach for the pave all the time, I think.

This, by the way, is why I don't own ANY "everyday" earrings. The large frivoles are my most casual pair! I shop like I'm still kid wanting to dress like a princess. [emoji92][emoji146][emoji92]


----------



## kat99

This is a really obnoxious question to ask. I'm irritated on your behalf! I think you need a new SA for sure, this one doesn't seem to be doing you any favors, and in fact is putting you in awkward situations. 




lasttotheparty said:


> Update: I followed up with my SA who had also urged me to purchase due to a pending price increase. I casually mentioned that I had heard of store credit being granted to purchases made recently (though outside of the one month cut off). I was then asked for personal identifying information of these clients. I declined. So much for that. [emoji53]


----------



## HADASSA

Toronto24 said:


> Personally I would at least try. In my case I had asked specifically "what if there is a decrease", but still, with just 5 days over I would still try.





Toronto24 said:


> I read through the posts in the wrong order. I'm sorry they didn't help you. They should not have urged you to purchase due to pending price increase (they always know when price increase will be anyways)...
> 
> I am really interested to see what happens with the prices next month.





Toronto24 said:


> Well I'm sure there are just a few of us so they want to know who is telling who what. Not sure if they know about Purse Forum but they kept asking me about "did you hear on a website?"...





Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Toronto24, I agree, it is non of their business how you found out.  I too shop at Birks and I don't think they need to know.  I personally wouldn't reveal how I found out either.  When I went to Birks, I told them I was on the VCA website and notice the price of my jewelry was lower than what I paid for a few years ago, with no mention of this forum.  I'm glad you were able to get a store credit.





Coconuts40 said:


> I'm really sorry they didn't help you.  I think rules are meant to be broken and you were so close to the 30 day period, that I think they should have bent the rules a bit. The problem is there is no competition and they know if you want to purchase VCA, the only place is at Birks.





kat99 said:


> This is a really obnoxious question to ask. I'm irritated on your behalf! I think you need a new SA for sure, this one doesn't seem to be doing you any favors, and in fact is putting you in awkward situations.



You know what is so upsetting???!!! The SAs who harp so much to purchase before prices increase (as if they are seeking OUR interest and NOT THEIR OWN)
and then they refuse to help with a refund of the difference after just 5 days past the 30-day refund window.

OH!!! and to say that prices will increase again so soon - another scare tactic to go out and purchase right now. Nothing upsets me more. And this happens a lot with the stand-alone boutique SAs.

I know this is a dept. store in Canada but with nowhere else to purchase, kind of makes them exclusive. But that does not mean that they have the right to refuse the refund. At least do it for the sake of good customer relations. Rules are bent ALL THE TIME.

And the sad part is they knew a few days before the decrease happened.


----------



## Lisa-SH

kat99 said:


> This is a really obnoxious question to ask. I'm irritated on your behalf! I think you need a new SA for sure, this one doesn't seem to be doing you any favors, and in fact is putting you in awkward situations.


Agree, that is so rude and unprofessional to speak this way to a good customer or any customer. By the way, Yorkdale VCA boutique will be opening in Spring 2017, is that right?


----------



## leechiyong

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Toronto24, I agree, it is non of their business how you found out.  I too shop at Birks and I don't think they need to know.  I personally wouldn't reveal how I found out either.  When I went to Birks, I told them I was on the VCA website and notice the price of my jewelry was lower than what I paid for a few years ago, with no mention of this forum.  I'm glad you were able to get a store credit.


Do they think people will not notice on the website?  That makes no sense to me.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lasttotheparty said:


> Update: I followed up with my SA who had also urged me to purchase due to a pending price increase. I casually mentioned that I had heard of store credit being granted to purchases made recently (though outside of the one month cut off). I was then asked for personal identifying information of these clients. I declined. So much for that. [emoji53]


----------



## lasttotheparty

Hello Toronto24, Coconuts40, Hadassa, Texasgirliegirl, Leechiyong, Lisa-SH, Kat99, Nicole0612, etoupebirkin, and everyone who was kind enough to lend their support and/or sympathy. I am overwhelmed by your responses. Though I am irked by the response from Birks, I can understand the situation they have been put in by VCA. In fact, I sympathize with all three parties (VCA, Birks, and their clients). At the end of the day, I was content to pay what I did for my pieces. Would I like to receive a price adjustment? Of course! But will I hold onto anger if I don't? No, of course not. I love my pieces. And in the long run, the price differential will be minimal. I hope we can still continue to love VCA and realize that in life you win some and you lose some. It's still all good. [emoji173]️


----------



## lisawhit

lasttotheparty said:


> Hello Toronto24, Coconuts40, Hadassa, Texasgirliegirl, Leechiyong, Lisa-SH, Kat99, Nicole0612, etoupebirkin, and everyone who was kind enough to lend their support and/or sympathy. I am overwhelmed by your responses. Though I am irked by the response from Birks, I can understand the situation they have been put in by VCA. In fact, I sympathize with all three parties (VCA, Birks, and their clients). At the end of the day, I was content to pay what I did for my pieces. Would I like to receive a price adjustment? Of course! But will I hold onto anger if I don't? No, of course not. I love my pieces. And in the long run, the price differential will be minimal. I hope we can still continue to love VCA and realize that in life you win some and you lose some. It's still all good. [emoji173]️



class act


----------



## kat99

lisawhit said:


> class act


I agree! All class!


----------



## tea4two

lasttotheparty said:


> Hello Toronto24, Coconuts40, Hadassa, Texasgirliegirl, Leechiyong, Lisa-SH, Kat99, Nicole0612, etoupebirkin, and everyone who was kind enough to lend their support and/or sympathy. I am overwhelmed by your responses. Though I am irked by the response from Birks, I can understand the situation they have been put in by VCA. In fact, I sympathize with all three parties (VCA, Birks, and their clients). At the end of the day, I was content to pay what I did for my pieces. Would I like to receive a price adjustment? Of course! But will I hold onto anger if I don't? No, of course not. I love my pieces. And in the long run, the price differential will be minimal. I hope we can still continue to love VCA and realize that in life you win some and you lose some. It's still all good. [emoji173]️



Hello dear Lasttotheparty!
I've been following this thread with great interest especially with your plight at VCA. Normally I'm just a lurker but I'm finally chimimg in! Although I'm just a VCA novice (bought a piece just around CNY of this year, which alas is unfortunately way outside the one month period for any price adjustment) but I too was told that a price increase was looming at the time that I was deciding to acquire the piece that I eventually bought.  I'm no stranger to guerilla tactics from pushy SAs but it becomes such a turn off for anyone wanting to actually buy anything. I agree with what others have said: that you are a class act, and while it's infuriating and unfair, maybe it's best to let it go for now. You've voiced your opinion with your SA and she knows that you're mildly irked that you couldn't get a price adjustment for the other pieces. Hopefully the SA realizes you are a savvy consumer, will provide you with stellar service going forward and will think twice about strong arming you with the threat of looming increases. Or you can just visit me when the new VCA boutique opens up over here (slated for the end of the year), which means Birks will need to up their game!!!!


----------



## lasttotheparty

lisawhit said:


> class act





kat99 said:


> I agree! All class!





tea4two said:


> Hello dear Lasttotheparty!
> I've been following this thread with great interest especially with your plight at VCA. Normally I'm just a lurker but I'm finally chimimg in! Although I'm just a VCA novice (bought a piece just around CNY of this year, which alas is unfortunately way outside the one month period for any price adjustment) but I too was told that a price increase was looming at the time that I was deciding to acquire the piece that I eventually bought.  I'm no stranger to guerilla tactics from pushy SAs but it becomes such a turn off for anyone wanting to actually buy anything. I agree with what others have said: that you are a class act, and while it's infuriating and unfair, maybe it's best to let it go for now. You've voiced your opinion with your SA and she knows that you're mildly irked that you couldn't get a price adjustment for the other pieces. Hopefully the SA realizes you are a savvy consumer, will provide you with stellar service going forward and will think twice about strong arming you with the threat of looming increases. Or you can just visit me when the new VCA boutique opens up over here (slated for the end of the year), which means Birks will need to up their game!!!!



Thank you for your kind words. [emoji173]


----------



## splurgetothemax

blueberryjam said:


> So I went to drop an item off for alteration today...
> 
> Let's see if I can remember how to upload pics. Been awhile.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640007
> 
> Mini frivole earrings in YG. Very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640008
> 
> 
> Mini frivole bracelet in YG. Absolutely adorable. This bracelet will have to be worn snug if you're not fond of flipping motifs.
> 
> I would say the mini frivole is probably the equivalent of the sweet Alhambra line in terms of size.


Hello blueberry,
Iam glad someone finally posted this bracelet! I have been searching for modelling pic. May i ask what is your wrist measurement? Just to get an idea. Thanks.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Today, I tried on the YG pave Frivoles, and on me, I like the Vintage Alhambra better. 
I tied on the pave pendant too, but it did not sing to me. The diamond YG Frivole necklace is gorgeous though.


----------



## Coconuts40

etoupebirkin said:


> Today, I tried on the YG pave Frivoles, and on me, I like the Vintage Alhambra better.
> I tied on the pave pendant too, but it did not sing to me. The diamond YG Frivole necklace is gorgeous though.



I can relate, in a bit of an opposite way.  When I tried on the pave frivoles, I like the YG/Pave Frivole on me, more than the WG/Pave Frivole, and I usually prefer the combo of WG/Pave.  

Sounds like you had a great time trying things on today, how fun!!


----------



## Candice0985

AntiqueShopper said:


> In the US they give store credits for the difference if the item was purchased less than a month ago.  I have a $550 credit from last year's price decrease.


It is the same here. I purchased 5 weeks before the date of the price decrease so I didn't qualify for the store credit. Oh well! The price of the single motif was only a $200 difference so it's not a huge deal


----------



## Candice0985

Has anyone seen the newest Frivole pieces? Mini frivoles!! I'm in love with the single motif mini frivole bracelet in YG 

Pictures from my SA


----------



## blueberryjam

splurgetothemax said:


> Hello blueberry,
> Iam glad someone finally posted this bracelet! I have been searching for modelling pic. May i ask what is your wrist measurement? Just to get an idea. Thanks.



Where the bracelet is on my wrist - the measurement is just under 7 inches. I had it on snug. Hope this helps!


----------



## splurgetothemax

Candice0985 said:


> Has anyone seen the newest Frivole pieces? Mini frivoles!! I'm in love with the single motif mini frivole bracelet in YG
> 
> Pictures from my SA
> 
> View attachment 3646299
> View attachment 3646300
> View attachment 3646301


Thank you for the pics!


----------



## splurgetothemax

blueberryjam said:


> Where the bracelet is on my wrist - the measurement is just under 7 inches. I had it on snug. Hope this helps!


Thank you so much blueberry! It does help me a lot to decide )


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Candice0985 said:


> Has anyone seen the newest Frivole pieces? Mini frivoles!! I'm in love with the single motif mini frivole bracelet in YG
> 
> Pictures from my SA
> 
> View attachment 3646299
> View attachment 3646300
> View attachment 3646301


This is a really great way to see the size comparison between the small and sweet sizes.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

This morning I pulled out my frivole multistation necklace. As I suspected, the sweets are the same size as the little flowers. The small frivole earrings are the size of the larger flowers. 
I thought this comparison might be helpful to those who are trying to decide between both sizes.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> This is a really great way to see the size comparison between the small and sweet sizes.



TGG, you need the WG SWEET FRIVOLE in WG to match like this [emoji173]️


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> TGG, you need the WG SWEET FRIVOLE in WG to match like this [emoji173]️


I never wear double piercings. 
That was a college thing for me and I now regret it because you can still see the holes.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> I never wear double piercings.
> That was a college thing for me and I now regret it because you can still see the holes.



I was forbidden [emoji724] by my mother [emoji23] She said that I will regret it when I get older. Wise woman [emoji173]️


----------



## Coconuts40

Hi Ladies,
I am absolutely loving the reveals on this thread recently.  All choices are just stunning.  Thank you everyone for the reveals, and photos that are forwarded from try ons in the store and from their SA.  

I was wondering, does anyone own the WG small  Frivoles, and any thoughts on them? Thank you !


----------



## lasttotheparty

HADASSA said:


> I was forbidden [emoji724] by my mother [emoji23] She said that I will regret it when I get older. Wise woman [emoji173]️



I was too chicken to get additional piercings [emoji15]


----------



## sbelle

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am absolutely loving the reveals on this thread recently.  All choices are just stunning.  Thank you everyone for the reveals, and photos that are forwarded from try ons in the store and from their SA.
> 
> I was wondering, does anyone own the WG small  Frivoles, and any thoughts on them? Thank you !



I just posted in another thread that I have them, the wg pave frivoles and the large yg frivole.    I do love them, but my problem is that with both pairs in wg, i tend to reach for the paves the most.


----------



## HADASSA

lasttotheparty said:


> I was too chicken to get additional piercings [emoji15]



Can you imagine how much more it will cost to outfit those 4 piercings in VCA [emoji23]


----------



## lasttotheparty

HADASSA said:


> Can you imagine how much more it will cost to outfit those 4 piercings in VCA [emoji23]



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]When I was a teen, not only was I chicken but I was also too cheap to get additional piercings. Who knew I was inadvertently saving money down the road! [emoji106]


----------



## HeidiDavis

HADASSA said:


> I was forbidden [emoji724] by my mother [emoji23] She said that I will regret it when I get older. Wise woman


----------



## HeidiDavis

Tried to quote the above but it didn't work!


Believe it or not, I was given grief for getting ONE hole pierced in each ear as a teenager! My mother and grandmother took me to have it done as a birthday present, and when I got home, my dad just shook his head is disgust.  He was a tough guy to please growing up. My DD has a nose ring now (she's 19).  I don't love that she has it, but I was determined not to be the grumpy, overly strict and judgemental parent. Lol


----------



## lasttotheparty

HeidiDavis said:


> Tried to quote the above but it didn't work!
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, I was given grief for getting ONE hole pierced in each ear as a teenager! My mother and grandmother took me to have it done as a birthday present, and when I got home, my dad just shook his head is disgust.  He was a tough guy to please growing up. My DD has a nose ring now (she's 19).  I don't love that she has it, but I was determined not to be the grumpy, overly strict and judgemental parent. Lol



Great story! [emoji92]
Men sometimes just don't get it. When DD was an infant, DH said to let her decide as a teenager whether to get her ears pierced or not. I didn't subscribe to the same philosophy and took her to the mall the next day and got it done. Funny enough, she's 14 now, loves jewelry and thanks me for getting it done as her friends are paralyzed by fear to get their ears pierced. [emoji1]


----------



## Notorious Pink

lasttotheparty said:


> I was too chicken to get additional piercings [emoji15]



Hahaha, I never ever considered a second piercing...and now, at my age, with all this talk am cool pics I was starting to think about getting one!!! I love the look of the small and the mini Frivole together!

Am I mistaken in thinking that a piercing will eventually close up if you don't use it? I recall in the recesses of my mind DH telling me he used to have one. I was merciless, he said he had a gold hoop (I guess like Rob Lowe circa 1986) and all I could mentally picture was big old lady hoop earrings!!!! But there is no hole in his earlobe.


----------



## lasttotheparty

BBC said:


> Hahaha, I never ever considered a second piercing...and now, at my age, with all this talk am cool pics I was starting to think about getting one!!! I love the look of the small and the mini Frivole together!
> 
> Am I mistaken in thinking that a piercing will eventually close up if you don't use it? I recall in the recesses of my mind DH telling me he used to have one. I was merciless, he said he had a gold hoop (I guess like Rob Lowe circa 1986) and all I could mentally picture was big old lady hoop earrings!!!! But there is no hole in his earlobe.



[emoji23] I was taken back in time for a moment there. Gotta love the 80's! I think for most people it does close up and is barely noticeable. But for others, a tiny souvenir remains. BTW, a couple months ago, my DS went downtown, paid cash, and had a tattoo parlour pierce his ear with a needle. So I guess male piercings are making a comeback [emoji23][emoji23][emoji7]


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> Hahaha, I never ever considered a second piercing...and now, at my age, with all this talk am cool pics I was starting to think about getting one!!! I love the look of the small and the mini Frivole together!
> 
> Am I mistaken in thinking that a piercing will eventually close up if you don't use it? I recall in the recesses of my mind DH telling me he used to have one. I was merciless, he said he had a gold hoop (I guess like Rob Lowe circa 1986) and all I could mentally picture was big old lady hoop earrings!!!! But there is no hole in his earlobe.



I think it varies from person to person and depends on how long it was used. I had 3 in each earlobe as a teen, though the last is not symmetrical because it was done by a friend with a safety pin since it was forbidden by my parents and resulted in being grounded for 6 months. I also had 2 larger gauge in other parts of my ear (rook and conch). Needless to say, my style has changed from age 20 to age 35! When I met my husband I was 28 and still wore 2 earrings in my lobes and a small conch ring. He kept nagging me about it, until I finally took them out (he also nagged me to wear yg instead of silver/wg/platinum because I refused to wear yg) and now I wonder WHAT was I thinking? Now I feel like TGG that I wish my other holes were not visible, but I think it also depends on where you live and your social circle. Since you are in NY and LA (I believe) and are in the acting and performing circles it probably fits in better. To answer your question about holes closing up, the 3 in each of my lobes are still open even though I've only used 1 for the past 6 years. I am pretty sure the rook and conch holes have closed due to the different tissue type there. If you wanted to try it out maybe you could try small clip ons where a second hole would be to see if you like the look.


----------



## HeidiDavis

BBC said:


> Hahaha, I never ever considered a second piercing...and now, at my age, with all this talk am cool pics I was starting to think about getting one!!! I love the look of the small and the mini Frivole together!
> 
> Am I mistaken in thinking that a piercing will eventually close up if you don't use it? I recall in the recesses of my mind DH telling me he used to have one. I was merciless, he said he had a gold hoop (I guess like Rob Lowe circa 1986) and all I could mentally picture was big old lady hoop earrings!!!! But there is no hole in his earlobe.





My husband had one ear pierced in his twenties. He is in his 50's now. The hole never closed up and he hates it! Whenever colleagues at his work notice it, they tease him and give him so much flak! I guess it's just really incongruous with who he is now. Lol


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> I was forbidden [emoji724] by my mother [emoji23] She said that I will regret it when I get older. Wise woman [emoji173]️


It was my one and only act of defiance. 
I did not ask permission.....otherwise I was a very preppy college student. I thought i was so cool with that double piercing. LOL


----------



## chaneljewel

I have two holes and the one that I don't use has never closed.  I did hear on television that double ear piercings is back in style.   What goes out of style seems to always come back, however, there are some things that I never want to see again!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Hahaha, I never ever considered a second piercing...and now, at my age, with all this talk am cool pics I was starting to think about getting one!!! I love the look of the small and the mini Frivole together!
> 
> Am I mistaken in thinking that a piercing will eventually close up if you don't use it? I recall in the recesses of my mind DH telling me he used to have one. I was merciless, he said he had a gold hoop (I guess like Rob Lowe circa 1986) and all I could mentally picture was big old lady hoop earrings!!!! But there is no hole in his earlobe.


I can't get an earring through at this point but you can still see where the hole was and I really regret that.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HeidiDavis said:


> My husband had one ear pierced in his twenties. He is in his 50's now. The hole never closed up and he hates it! Whenever colleagues at his work notice it, they tease him and give him so much flak! I guess it's just really incongruous with who he is now. Lol


He's a man with a "past".....ha.


----------



## klynneann

I have a double piercing lol!  I hardly use the second hole now - once in a while I'll put something on, in part just to see if it will go through.  I don't mind having the vestiges of the hole there since I can barely see it.  But I figure if it's going to be there, it might as well "work."


----------



## HADASSA

HeidiDavis said:


> Tried to quote the above but it didn't work!
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, I was given grief for getting ONE hole pierced in each ear as a teenager! My mother and grandmother took me to have it done as a birthday present, and when I got home, my dad just shook his head is disgust.  He was a tough guy to please growing up. My DD has a nose ring now (she's 19).  I don't love that she has it, but I was determined not to be the grumpy, overly strict and judgemental parent. Lol





lasttotheparty said:


> Great story! [emoji92]
> Men sometimes just don't get it. When DD was an infant, DH said to let her decide as a teenager whether to get her ears pierced or not. I didn't subscribe to the same philosophy and took her to the mall the next day and got it done. Funny enough, she's 14 now, loves jewelry and thanks me for getting it done as her friends are paralyzed by fear to get their ears pierced. [emoji1]





texasgirliegirl said:


> It was my one and only act of defiance.
> I did not ask permission.....otherwise I was a very preppy college student. I thought i was so cool with that double piercing. LOL



Had my ears pierced by a doctor when I was 4 years old. The holes were perfectly placed, so I didn't even have an excuse for a second piercing [emoji30]

Sadly, I was not the rebellious type - just pout for a few days [emoji23]


----------



## dessert1st

kat99 said:


> Hi ladies, just FYI that I've been informed that some of the independent VCA boutiques are now required to charge tax when they ship out of state to certain states, including California. Not sure if it applies to all the independents (I don't know all of them), but Naples, Boca Raton and Aspen all seem to have adapted this policy, perhaps because they all have the same parent company. Please comment if you've heard anything further!



I am uncertain about all boutiques across the country (US) regarding the tax free shipping policy but I heard that the boutique in Short Hills, NJ will be having tax free shipping only for one more week. The new policy will take effect 4/1.  Ashley, a sweet and really good SA, says that they may be one of the last boutiques doing the tax free shipping. 

I may have to bite the bullet and buy a few things I was hoping to put off and check off the box slowly over the next couple years. Tax free shipping plus a price decrease will be deadly for my wallet.


----------



## Loubies89

dessert1st said:


> I am uncertain about all boutiques across the country (US) regarding the tax free shipping policy but I heard that the boutique in Short Hills, NJ will be having tax free shipping only for one more week. The new policy will take effect 4/1.  Ashley, a sweet and really good SA, says that they may be one of the last boutiques doing the tax free shipping.
> 
> I may have to bite the bullet and buy a few things I was hoping to put off and check off the box slowly over the next couple years. Tax free shipping plus a price decrease will be deadly for my wallet.



I'm pretty curious about this--does this mean it's tax free when shipped to all states or just states without VCA?


----------



## nicole0612

Loubies89 said:


> I'm pretty curious about this--does this mean it's tax free when shipped to all states or just states without VCA?



Just to states without a VCA boutique.


----------



## Loubies89

nicole0612 said:


> Just to states without a VCA boutique.



Ah thank you


----------



## dessert1st

nicole0612 said:


> Just to states without a VCA boutique.





Loubies89 said:


> Ah thank you





Loubies89 said:


> I'm pretty curious about this--does this mean it's tax free when shipped to all states or just states without VCA?



I believe this boutique can do it even if there is a boutique in the state.


----------



## Loubies89

dessert1st said:


> I believe this boutique can do it even if there is a boutique in the state.



Interesting! Do you happen to have SA contact info you wouldn't mind sharing?


----------



## dessert1st

Loubies89 said:


> Interesting! Do you happen to have SA contact info you wouldn't mind sharing?



I'll pm you.


----------



## Sparkledolll

My SA told me that there may be a price increase in Europe in April... I really don't get it. Anyway I finally paid a deposit for the BTF butterfly ring in pink sapphire/diamond. Unfortunately my size isn't available so it will take 2-5 months to make one. I had so much fun trying on all the rings in the store. My sweet SA also gave me some flowers afterwards [emoji16]
	

		
			
		

		
	






Since I was there I also had to try on the frivole peices. I like them but felt that maybe they're too big for my hand 
	

		
			
		

		
	





My SA also got me to try on this butterfly for fun but I really did not like it 
	

		
			
		

		
	


View attachment 3647838


----------



## valnsw

Natalie j said:


> My SA told me that there may be a price increase in Europe in April... I really don't get it. Anyway I finally paid a deposit for the BTF butterfly ring in pink sapphire/diamond. Unfortunately my size isn't available so it will take 2-5 months to make one. I had so much fun trying on all the rings in the store. My sweet SA also gave me some flowers afterwards [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3647828
> View attachment 3647829
> View attachment 3647830
> 
> 
> Since I was there I also had to try on the frivole peices. I like them but felt that maybe they're too big for my hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3647831
> View attachment 3647833
> 
> 
> My SA also got me to try on this butterfly for fun but I really did not like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3647835
> View attachment 3647838



Congrats on deciding one! I love all the butterfly btf rings eye candy in the pictures


----------



## Sparkledolll

valnsw said:


> Congrats on deciding one! I love all the butterfly btf rings eye candy in the pictures



Thank you! It was a tough choice. The yellow sapphire was very eye catching but I love the pink more. My DH likes the all diamond version as it's the safe option and my friend who was with me liked the MOP/RG option. In the end my SA said even though I have put a deposit down for the pink, I can always change my mind when it comes and go for another option [emoji51]


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> My SA told me that there may be a price increase in Europe in April... I really don't get it. Anyway I finally paid a deposit for the BTF butterfly ring in pink sapphire/diamond. Unfortunately my size isn't available so it will take 2-5 months to make one. I had so much fun trying on all the rings in the store. My sweet SA also gave me some flowers afterwards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3647828
> View attachment 3647829
> View attachment 3647830
> 
> 
> Since I was there I also had to try on the frivole peices. I like them but felt that maybe they're too big for my hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3647831
> View attachment 3647833
> 
> 
> My SA also got me to try on this butterfly for fun but I really did not like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3647835
> View attachment 3647838
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


Natalie, this is some serious eye candy - the coloured butterflies are so gorgeous 

I do like your choice of the Pink Sapphires / WG Pave the best  My second choice is the MOP / PG Pave option. These colours work well with the pink undertones of your skin.



valnsw said:


> Congrats on deciding one! I love all the butterfly btf rings eye candy in the pictures


Valnsw, i was going to suggest this very option to you to complement your MOP / PG Cosmos pendant


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! It was a tough choice. The yellow sapphire was very eye catching but I love the pink more. My DH likes the all diamond version as it's the safe option and my friend who was with me liked the MOP/RG option. In the end my SA said even though I have put a deposit down for the pink, I can always change my mind when it comes and go for another option [emoji51]


They are all pretty.  I would agree that the pink sapphire compliments you more than the yellow.
My favorite is the pg/white mop.....


----------



## cherylc

Natalie j said:


> My SA also got me to try on this butterfly for fun but I really did not like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3647835
> View attachment 3647838



all i can see when i look at this ring is Mariah Carey lol.


----------



## valnsw

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! It was a tough choice. The yellow sapphire was very eye catching but I love the pink more. My DH likes the all diamond version as it's the safe option and my friend who was with me liked the MOP/RG option. In the end my SA said even though I have put a deposit down for the pink, I can always change my mind when it comes and go for another option [emoji51]



It's great that your SA gave you such flexibility, though I doubt u want to change your mind. The pink sapphire really suits u well. 

By the way, do u intend to wear on your fourth or ring finger (near your pinkie) or the middle finger?

I need to think which finger as I think it may be a different size for different fingers for me...



HADASSA said:


> Valnsw, i was going to suggest this very option to you to complement your MOP / PG Cosmos pendant



Haha we are thinking along the same lines. We'll see how things go first.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I've always been partial to the pink sapphire. Congrats on making your choice. I hope that by making your choice that you are locking in the lower price.

I'm going to be getting my Neiman's to get in a Malachite and Diamond Alhambra bracelet to go with my Malachite 20-motif. I want to have a couple of choices to match my necklace.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Also, I keep being pinged by eBay for fake VCA Lapis necklaces. I saw one today that had been bid to $10K. I guess eBay is caveat emptor. But how can bidders be that unknowledgeable?!!!! Who bids on an item in the five figures with someone with (1) feedback?!!!! It just boggles my mind!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

HADASSA said:


> Natalie, this is some serious eye candy - the coloured butterflies are so gorgeous
> 
> I do like your choice of the Pink Sapphires / WG Pave the best  My second choice is the MOP / PG Pave option. These colours work well with the pink undertones of your skin.
> 
> 
> Valnsw, i was going to suggest this very option to you to complement your MOP / PG Cosmos pendant



Thank you Hadassa! I was actually surprised by how much I like the RG/MOP version. It's very beautiful and the more discreet option.


----------



## Sparkledolll

cherylc said:


> all i can see when i look at this ring is Mariah Carey lol.



Yes, that's what I was thinking too! I really didn't like it, too big and heavy. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> They are all pretty.  I would agree that the pink sapphire compliments you more than the yellow.
> My favorite is the pg/white mop.....



Thank you TGG! They are all lovely and it was a tough choice. I was leaning towards the all diamond version as the safe option but if I were to ever get another BTF ring there's no other one with the pink sapphire so I went for this instead. Maybe one day in the far future I might consider the frivole for an all diamond version [emoji16]


----------



## Sparkledolll

valnsw said:


> It's great that your SA gave you such flexibility, though I doubt u want to change your mind. The pink sapphire really suits u well.
> 
> By the way, do u intend to wear on your fourth or ring finger (near your pinkie) or the middle finger?
> 
> I need to think which finger as I think it may be a different size for different fingers for me...
> 
> 
> 
> Haha we are thinking along the same lines. We'll see how things go first.



I am planning to wear it on my right hand ring finger. Are you thinking frivole or butterfly or have you already decided on the butterfly PG/MOP? Here are some more pics I took [emoji16]
	

		
			
		

		
	



View attachment 3648488


----------



## chiaoapple

etoupebirkin said:


> Also, I keep being pinged by eBay for fake VCA Lapis necklaces. I saw one today that had been bid to $10K. I guess eBay is caveat emptor. But how can bidders be that unknowledgeable?!!!! Who bids on an item in the five figures with someone with (1) feedback?!!!! It just boggles my mind!!!


Hi etoupebirkin -- I noticed that listing as well~~ would you mind sharing the "giveaways" on authenticity for that piece in particular? When items are listed as antique (made decades ago), I can never tell if certain design element differences are due to evolving techniques, etc. Thanks!!


----------



## MyDogTink

etoupebirkin said:


> I've always been partial to the pink sapphire. Congrats on making your choice. I hope that by making your choice that you are locking in the lower price.
> 
> I'm going to be getting my Neiman's to get in a Malachite and Diamond Alhambra bracelet to go with my Malachite 20-motif. I want to have a couple of choices to match my necklace.



I purchased this set in January. My SA attached the bracelet to the necklace and looped it so the 5 motifs sit high on the neck. It looked really nice. I also will add the bracelet to the all gold 20 motif and position the bracelet to the side so it provides an accent. It's difficult to explain but I think the bracelet is very versatile.


----------



## HADASSA

MyDogTink said:


> I purchased this set in January. My SA attached the bracelet to the necklace and looped it so the 5 motifs sit high on the neck. It looked really nice. I also will add the bracelet to the all gold 20 motif and position the bracelet to the side so it provides an accent. It's difficult to explain but I think the bracelet is very versatile.


Can we please see some pics? Did you get the 10-motifs Malachite or alternating? This combination is so drool-worthy


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MyDogTink said:


> I purchased this set in January. My SA attached the bracelet to the necklace and looped it so the 5 motifs sit high on the neck. It looked really nice. I also will add the bracelet to the all gold 20 motif and position the bracelet to the side so it provides an accent. It's difficult to explain but I think the bracelet is very versatile.


This is a limited edition 10 motif attached to a 20. Is this what you are describing?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> Thank you TGG! They are all lovely and it was a tough choice. I was leaning towards the all diamond version as the safe option but if I were to ever get another BTF ring there's no other one with the pink sapphire so I went for this instead. Maybe one day in the far future I might consider the frivole for an all diamond version [emoji16]


You made a wonderful choice!!
As much as I love the frivole collection, the ring version is not my favorite.
I prefer the butterflies between the two choices by far. 
The pink sapphire version looks beautiful on your hand. 
So lovely and feminine yet slightly whimsical all at once.


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> Thank you Hadassa! I was actually surprised by how much I like the RG/MOP version. It's very beautiful and the more discreet option.





Natalie j said:


> Thank you TGG! They are all lovely and it was a tough choice. I was leaning towards the all diamond version as the safe option but if I were to ever get another BTF ring there's no other one with the pink sapphire so I went for this instead. Maybe one day in the far future I might consider the frivole for an all diamond version [emoji16]





texasgirliegirl said:


> You made a wonderful choice!!
> As much as I love the frivole collection, the ring version is not my favorite.
> I prefer the butterflies between the two choices by far.
> The pink sapphire version looks beautiful on your hand.
> So lovely and feminine yet slightly whimsical all at once.



Bring a minimalist, I would say that the RG/MOP option is more discreet. 

However, the Pink sapphire/WG version definitely has the "WOW" factor [emoji7] and would even choose for myself if I were into rings [emoji183]


----------



## HADASSA

MyDogTink said:


> I purchased this set in January. My SA attached the bracelet to the necklace and looped it so the 5 motifs sit high on the neck. It looked really nice. I also will add the bracelet to the all gold 20 motif and position the bracelet to the side so it provides an accent. It's difficult to explain but I think the bracelet is very versatile.





texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3649422
> 
> This is a limited edition 10 motif attached to a 20. Is this what you are describing?



TGG, it's not too late to do some VCA catalogue modeling [emoji7]

Here is some more inspiration from the most recent catalogue.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> TGG, it's not too late to do some VCA catalogue modeling [emoji7]
> 
> Here is some more inspiration from the most recent catalogue.
> 
> View attachment 3649565


They play tricks with those catalogues. 
In the last one they layered a long magic necklace with the 20. I tried this and it doesn't work. I need to either add a bracelet to my 20 or send in my magic for a jump ring.


----------



## MyDogTink

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3649422
> 
> This is a limited edition 10 motif attached to a 20. Is this what you are describing?



Yes, very similar but instead of a 10 motif in malachite I have the malachite and diamond 5 motif bracelet. Thanks for posting!


----------



## MyDogTink

HADASSA said:


> Can we please see some pics? Did you get the 10-motifs Malachite or alternating? This combination is so drool-worthy



I will try to get some pics together. It's a very similar style as the picture posted by the lovely TGG. I did the 20 motif malachite with the diamond and malachite 5 motif bracelet. The alternating 10 is stunning but out of my price range!!


----------



## MyDogTink

Natalie j said:


> I am planning to wear it on my right hand ring finger. Are you thinking frivole or butterfly or have you already decided on the butterfly PG/MOP? Here are some more pics I took [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3648486
> View attachment 3648487
> View attachment 3648488



What fun pictures! I'm a sucker for pink sapphires so that one had my vote!


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> They play tricks with those catalogues.
> In the last one they layered a long magic necklace with the 20. I tried this and it doesn't work. I need to either add a bracelet to my 20 or send in my magic for a jump ring.



Yes, I was trying to figure the photo out! Is that a Magic up top?

This is soooo stunning though and I would love to know more about that dress!!!

Most catalogues play tricks with fit and size, when DS1 did a lot of catalogue work they had seamstresses on set to re-sew and re-hem the clothes for everyone...IRL the brand never fit him properly.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MyDogTink said:


> Yes, very similar but instead of a 10 motif in malachite I have the malachite and diamond 5 motif bracelet. Thanks for posting!


This is actually a limited edition malachite and yg alternating ten motif. 
You are lucky to have the diamond and malachite bracelet version.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> They play tricks with those catalogues.
> In the last one they layered a long magic necklace with the 20. I tried this and it doesn't work. I need to either add a bracelet to my 20 or send in my magic for a jump ring.



I know what you mean - my VA Pave Pendant cannot go that short even with the jumpring [emoji107]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> I know what you mean - my VA Pave Pendant cannot go that short even with the jumpring [emoji107]


This was the photo of the malachite magic pendant work long along with the malachite vintage Alhambra (20?).  Wish I had a photo...


----------



## valnsw

Natalie j said:


> I am planning to wear it on my right hand ring finger. Are you thinking frivole or butterfly or have you already decided on the butterfly PG/MOP? Here are some more pics I took [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3648486
> View attachment 3648487
> View attachment 3648488



Thanks dear for more comparison pix!

If u are talking about BTF ring, I prefer the butterfly to frivole. 
The pave frivole btf ring somehow looks crowded / cluttered on my hands. 

But if we are talking about single motif frivole pave wg ring, that's a different story. 

It's something on the sideline, as it's an option to complete my frivole pave set


----------



## AntiqueShopper

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3649422
> 
> This is a limited edition 10 motif attached to a 20. Is this what you are describing?


Love this!


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> This was the photo of the malachite magic pendant work long along with the malachite vintage Alhambra (20?).  Wish I had a photo...



This is the only pic I have but with Carnelian not Malachite [emoji30]


----------



## Notorious Pink

HADASSA said:


> This is the only pic I have but with Carnelian not Malachite [emoji30]
> 
> View attachment 3650265



Ignoring the fact that those carnelians look like they're set in pg... would the magic not hang above the 20?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> This is the only pic I have but with Carnelian not Malachite [emoji30]
> 
> View attachment 3650265


This is it!!
How did they do this? My pendant is too long....
Btw I love that gold dress to the right. 
Oh my


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Ignoring the fact that those carnelians look like they're set in pg... would the magic not hang above the 20?


Mine doesn't. 
It's too long 
Perhaps if I add my 10 to my 20....or crazy as it sounds, attach the pendant chain to the 20 and then adjust.


----------



## Candice0985

texasgirliegirl said:


> This is it!!
> How did they do this? My pendant is too long....
> Btw I love that gold dress to the right.
> Oh my


I love this dress as well. I'd love to know who the designer is!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Candice0985 said:


> I love this dress as well. I'd love to know who the designer is!


I have a black dress that's identical to it.
Mine is Halston.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> This is it!!
> How did they do this? My pendant is too long....
> Btw I love that gold dress to the right.
> Oh my





Candice0985 said:


> I love this dress as well. I'd love to know who the designer is!



I'm sorry that I can't help with the dress designer - just the VCA enabler


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> Ignoring the fact that those carnelians look like they're set in pg... would the magic not hang above the 20?





texasgirliegirl said:


> Mine doesn't.
> It's too long
> Perhaps if I add my 10 to my 20....or crazy as it sounds, attach the pendant chain to the 20 and then adjust.


I imagine a lot of "staging" goes on in these catalogues.

As per VCA website your typical 20-motifs runs 33.10" and the Magic Long Pendant 35.46" - so there is no way it can fall as in the catalogue pic
unless they fiddled with it.


----------



## Notorious Pink

HADASSA said:


> I imagine a lot of "staging" goes on in these catalogues.
> 
> As per VCA website your typical 20-motifs runs 33.10" and the Magic Long Pendant 35.46" - so there is no way it can fall as in the catalogue pic
> unless they fiddled with it.



My guess is that the chain that the Magic is on is shorter. There are other things they could have done, but that would be the easiest.


----------



## cherylc

i'm considering getting alhambra ear studs and i don't understand why the vintage ear studs cost more than a 5 motif bracelet? does anyone know why? just cause it's basically 2 motifs vs 5 and there isn't THAT much more gold on the earrings.

otherwise i'm considering the sweet clover studs since they're less expensive and would match my sweet bracelet.


----------



## sjunky13

Natalie j said:


> My SA told me that there may be a price increase in Europe in April... I really don't get it. Anyway I finally paid a deposit for the BTF butterfly ring in pink sapphire/diamond. Unfortunately my size isn't available so it will take 2-5 months to make one. I had so much fun trying on all the rings in the store. My sweet SA also gave me some flowers afterwards [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3647828
> View attachment 3647829
> View attachment 3647830
> 
> 
> Since I was there I also had to try on the frivole peices. I like them but felt that maybe they're too big for my hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3647831
> View attachment 3647833
> 
> 
> My SA also got me to try on this butterfly for fun but I really did not like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3647835
> View attachment 3647838


LOVE the pink on you!


----------



## sjunky13

I finally ordered my Perlee bracelet.  I am going to wear it with my vintage alhambra bracelets and I do not think stack with my love and juc. I love the Perlee ligne! 
I went with YG and my sa said it may take a few weeks to get a brand new one. 
I am excited, next piece will be the Perlee D'or. 

I need your help ladies, I got  these Cartier earrings and have not worn them yet. Right after I purchased them I had a death in my family and have been a mess.   The earrings sat in the box and bag. They are the last pair in the company and have been retired , so I had my sa track them down and now I am not sure about them. 
I need earrings desperately and I have long dark hair and love dangles and not studs. What do you think? I could exchange them for a JUC ring with diamonds or another Cartier item. I love them, just do not like the white gold in them, the hoop ear part is pink, they are tri colored trinity.


----------



## klynneann

sjunky13 said:


> I finally ordered my Perlee bracelet.  I am going to wear it with my vintage alhambra bracelets and I do not think stack with my love and juc. I love the Perlee ligne!
> I went with YG and my sa said it may take a few weeks to get a brand new one.
> I am excited, next piece will be the Perlee D'or.
> 
> I need your help ladies, I got  these Cartier earrings and have not worn them yet. Right after I purchased them I had a death in my family and have been a mess.   The earrings sat in the box and bag. They are the last pair in the company and have been retired , so I had my sa track them down and now I am not sure about them.
> I need earrings desperately and I have long dark hair and love dangles and not studs. What do you think? I could exchange them for a JUC ring with diamonds or another Cartier item. I love them, just do not like the white gold in them, the hoop ear part is pink, they are tri colored trinity.


I think they're beautiful, especially if you prefer dangle earrings.  And they will go with any metal b/c of the tri-color.


----------



## sjunky13

klynneann said:


> I think they're beautiful, especially if you prefer dangle earrings.  And they will go with any metal b/c of the tri-color.


TY! I guess I felt for the price they had no diamonds and felt plain! I will try them again .


----------



## klynneann

sjunky13 said:


> TY! I guess I felt for the price they had no diamonds and felt plain! I will try them again .


They look like they have a lot of movement, so I think that makes up for it.


----------



## sjunky13

klynneann said:


> They look like they have a lot of movement, so I think that makes up for it.


They do! They really hang lovely. TY again hun.


----------



## klynneann

sjunky13 said:


> They do! They really hang lovely. TY again hun.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

sjunky13 said:


> I finally ordered my Perlee bracelet.  I am going to wear it with my vintage alhambra bracelets and I do not think stack with my love and juc. I love the Perlee ligne!
> I went with YG and my sa said it may take a few weeks to get a brand new one.
> I am excited, next piece will be the Perlee D'or.
> 
> I need your help ladies, I got  these Cartier earrings and have not worn them yet. Right after I purchased them I had a death in my family and have been a mess.   The earrings sat in the box and bag. They are the last pair in the company and have been retired , so I had my sa track them down and now I am not sure about them.
> I need earrings desperately and I have long dark hair and love dangles and not studs. What do you think? I could exchange them for a JUC ring with diamonds or another Cartier item. I love them, just do not like the white gold in them, the hoop ear part is pink, they are tri colored trinity.


I think they are beautiful and the white gold doesn't give a strong presence.  Wear them in good health!


----------



## Sparkledolll

sjunky13 said:


> I finally ordered my Perlee bracelet.  I am going to wear it with my vintage alhambra bracelets and I do not think stack with my love and juc. I love the Perlee ligne!
> I went with YG and my sa said it may take a few weeks to get a brand new one.
> I am excited, next piece will be the Perlee D'or.
> 
> I need your help ladies, I got  these Cartier earrings and have not worn them yet. Right after I purchased them I had a death in my family and have been a mess.   The earrings sat in the box and bag. They are the last pair in the company and have been retired , so I had my sa track them down and now I am not sure about them.
> I need earrings desperately and I have long dark hair and love dangles and not studs. What do you think? I could exchange them for a JUC ring with diamonds or another Cartier item. I love them, just do not like the white gold in them, the hoop ear part is pink, they are tri colored trinity.



Congrats dear! Can't wait to see pictures. I love the clover Perlee with Perlee d'or. Since I've bought the RG Perlee d'or it's my most worn bracelet, goes with everything. I'm considering getting a WG version now too. [emoji16]


----------



## nicole0612

I am hoping that you knowledgeable ladies can answer some earring questions since this will be my next purchase. I've gotten some great advice so far but I want to make sure I know all of the facts so that I make the right decision.

For sweet size earstuds, are the only "colors" available currently in the US onyx or turquoise? I thought that carnelian was available in sweet size, but it is not on the website. Are there additional color options available in other places such as Paris? 
For vintage earclips, does Paris have options in porcelain, or is that limited to pendants and multistations?


----------



## klynneann

nicole0612 said:


> I am hoping that you knowledgeable ladies can answer some earring questions since this will be my next purchase. I've gotten some great advice so far but I want to make sure I know all of the facts so that I make the right decision.
> 
> For sweet size earstuds, are the only "colors" available currently in the US onyx or turquoise? I thought that carnelian was available in sweet size, but it is not on the website. Are there additional color options available in other places such as Paris?
> For vintage earclips, does Paris have options in porcelain, or is that limited to pendants and multistations?


I got my carnelian sweets in December.  I can't imagine that they'd be sold out...?


----------



## nicole0612

klynneann said:


> I got my carnelian sweets in December.  I can't imagine that they'd be sold out...?



That's good to know! Maybe they are just temporarily missing from the website.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

nicole0612 said:


> That's good to know! Maybe they are just temporarily missing from the website.



Are these the sweets you're looking for?

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en...ambra/vcarn6bo00-sweet-alhambra-earstuds.html

Looks like they're also available in MOP, WG with Pave, Solid Pink Gold...


----------



## luvprada

I saw sweets two weeks ago at Neimans and the SA said if not in stock at Neimans when I'm ready he'll order. He said he's always able to get them. I just saw on the website as well.


----------



## nicole0612

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Are these the sweets you're looking for?
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en...ambra/vcarn6bo00-sweet-alhambra-earstuds.html
> 
> Looks like they're also available in MOP, WG with Pave, Solid Pink Gold...



Yes, thank you! Must have been a temporary glitch! Thank you for the link


----------



## nicole0612

luvprada said:


> I saw sweets two weeks ago at Neimans and the SA said if not in stock at Neimans when I'm ready he'll order. He said he's always able to get them. I just saw on the website as well.



Thank you!


----------



## sjunky13

AntiqueShopper said:


> I think they are beautiful and the white gold doesn't give a strong presence.  Wear them in good health!


Ty so much! I need to open the box. Been a rough month.


----------



## sjunky13

Natalie j said:


> Congrats dear! Can't wait to see pictures. I love the clover Perlee with Perlee d'or. Since I've bought the RG Perlee d'or it's my most worn bracelet, goes with everything. I'm considering getting a WG version now too. [emoji16]


Ty hun! 
I am finally getting it! I wanted a more feminine bracelet. The Cartier is good quality basics with a hefty weight of gold and a nice clean look.
The Perlee is super feminine and different. Yes I adore the Perlee D'ors .

Natalie, I remember when you didn't like the Perlee clover! Now I bet it is a favorite of yours lol


----------



## texasgirliegirl

nicole0612 said:


> I am hoping that you knowledgeable ladies can answer some earring questions since this will be my next purchase. I've gotten some great advice so far but I want to make sure I know all of the facts so that I make the right decision.
> 
> For sweet size earstuds, are the only "colors" available currently in the US onyx or turquoise? I thought that carnelian was available in sweet size, but it is not on the website. Are there additional color options available in other places such as Paris?
> For vintage earclips, does Paris have options in porcelain, or is that limited to pendants and multistations?


My boutique has TWO pairs of sweets so I am certain that they are out there and an be transferred/sourced.
Just be sure to get the color that you want.  Some are very transparent and will appear orange.  Others are very dark.  Mine are a medium red.
There is variation with this stone so you should request a few pairs to compare.


----------



## cherylc

nicole0612 said:


> I am hoping that you knowledgeable ladies can answer some earring questions since this will be my next purchase. I've gotten some great advice so far but I want to make sure I know all of the facts so that I make the right decision.
> 
> For sweet size earstuds, are the only "colors" available currently in the US onyx or turquoise? I thought that carnelian was available in sweet size, but it is not on the website. Are there additional color options available in other places such as Paris?
> For vintage earclips, does Paris have options in porcelain, or is that limited to pendants and multistations?



right now they only have the navy blue porcelain in Paris and no ear clips. they only have the diamond alternating clover dangle (sorry don't know the official name) in the blue porcelain and it's super expensive. lol.


----------



## Sparkledolll

sjunky13 said:


> Ty hun!
> I am finally getting it! I wanted a more feminine bracelet. The Cartier is good quality basics with a hefty weight of gold and a nice clean look.
> The Perlee is super feminine and different. Yes I adore the Perlee D'ors .
> 
> Natalie, I remember when you didn't like the Perlee clover! Now I bet it is a favorite of yours lol



Lol I couldn't justify the hefty price tag but now I've worn it so much I feel like cost per wear is definitely the way to think about it. In 3 years I've worn it over 100 times and it still looks brand new so I wouldn't hesitate to get it again. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## nicole0612

texasgirliegirl said:


> My boutique has TWO pairs of sweets so I am certain that they are out there and an be transferred/sourced.
> Just be sure to get the color that you want.  Some are very transparent and will appear orange.  Others are very dark.  Mine are a medium red.
> There is variation with this stone so you should request a few pairs to compare.





cherylc said:


> right now they only have the navy blue porcelain in Paris and no ear clips. they only have the diamond alternating clover dangle (sorry don't know the official name) in the blue porcelain and it's super expensive. lol.



Thank you both!
I am planning on buying a pair of Alhambra sweet earstuds next, but which I choose depends on what other options I have for future purchases. For earrings, I want one "fun" color and one dressier option. If I could only have one, it would be the "fun" color because I already have other diamond earring options for dressy.
I was planning on the "fun" color for the sweet size and the dressier option for vintage-size ear clips in the future. For fun colors in the sweet size it looks like my options are really limited. Either the carnelian if I can find the right color for me (I would need the very dark red ones, thanks for the very good tips TGG!) or the turquoise if the light color and white gold does not wash me out. 
I was really hoping that Paris had Alhambra vintage earclips in a colored porcelain. 
The blue porcelain and pave alternating necklace is gorgeous from the photos I have seen, but way out of my budget right now. If Paris had a blue porcelain pendant or the raspberry pink porcelain in a pendant  I would definitely put that to the top of my list. I know people differ on their opinions on the porcelain, but cool jewel tones are the best colors for me.


----------



## cherylc

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you both!
> I am planning on buying a pair of Alhambra sweet earstuds next, but which I choose depends on what other options I have for future purchases. For earrings, I want one "fun" color and one dressier option. If I could only have one, it would be the "fun" color because I already have other diamond earring options for dressy.
> I was planning on the "fun" color for the sweet size and the dressier option for vintage-size ear clips in the future. For fun colors in the sweet size it looks like my options are really limited. Either the carnelian if I can find the right color for me (I would need the very dark red ones, thanks for the very good tips TGG!) or the turquoise if the light color and white gold does not wash me out.
> I was really hoping that Paris had Alhambra vintage earclips in a colored porcelain.
> The blue porcelain and pave alternating necklace is gorgeous from the photos I have seen, but way out of my budget right now. If Paris had a blue porcelain pendant or the raspberry pink porcelain in a pendant  I would definitely put that to the top of my list. I know people differ on their opinions on the porcelain, but cool jewel tones are the best colors for me.



they do have a blue porcelain pendant but it's a bit larger than the vintage size. and the price is higher too. sometimes hard to swallow for porcelain!! i think it's in between the vintage and the magic size. i know some tpfers bought it and posted pics!

i too am thinking to buy the sweet ear studs! i debated the vintage until i saw how more expensive they are! i think i will go for MOP sweet clovers to match my bracelet.


----------



## nicole0612

cherylc said:


> they do have a blue porcelain pendant but it's a bit larger than the vintage size. and the price is higher too. sometimes hard to swallow for porcelain!! i think it's in between the vintage and the magic size. i know some tpfers bought it and posted pics!
> 
> i too am thinking to buy the sweet ear studs! i debated the vintage until i saw how more expensive they are! i think i will go for MOP sweet clovers to match my bracelet.



That's interesting! Yes I know exactly what size you mean in between vintage and magic. I agree that the price is harder to swallow for porcelain, but I think most of the price has to be for the craftsmanship so I would choose a favorite color over a more expensive material - other than diamonds of course!
How exciting that you decided on the MOP sweet ear studs to match your bracelet. That will look so nice and you can wear them together.


----------



## cherylc

nicole0612 said:


> That's interesting! Yes I know exactly what size you mean in between vintage and magic. I agree that the price is harder to swallow for porcelain, but I think most of the price has to be for the craftsmanship so I would choose a favorite color over a more expensive material - other than diamonds of course!
> How exciting that you decided on the MOP sweet ear studs to match your bracelet. That will look so nice and you can wear them together.



yes i mean honestly mother of pearl isn't exactly an expensive gem either. i have the blue sevres bracelet so i wish they had matching ear clips too! i would have considered the pendant but i don't wear necklaces.


----------



## nicole0612

cherylc said:


> yes i mean honestly mother of pearl isn't exactly an expensive gem either. i have the blue sevres bracelet so i wish they had matching ear clips too! i would have considered the pendant but i don't wear necklaces.



We can only wish! Especially so close to the face having a beautiful color is so important!


----------



## vancleefquestion

Does anyone have the lucky alhambra butterfly pendant? Would love to see modeling pictures - especially of the tiger's eye.


----------



## birkin10600

Vancleefquestion, here's the Lucky butterfly turquoise pendant.


----------



## Jinsun

Anyone have these earrings?  
DH picked these out for my birthday but I told him to wait on it. I've seen them on vacation a few months back passing thru NM and thought they were pretty. But I was walking by and didn't stop in to take a better look or yet try them on. 

Anyone can post modeling shots?

And anyone have thoughts on the perlee diamants?

Thank you!


----------



## Jinsun

With the perlee diamants....also which color gold?

DH wants to get me rg but I was thinking wg. Online the rg looks a bit muted. 

A SA sent some pics but they are not clear shots and when asked for modeling pics she said she doesn't have pierced ears :/


----------



## sjunky13

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 3655491
> 
> 
> Anyone have these earrings?
> DH picked these out for my birthday but I told him to wait on it. I've seen them on vacation a few months back passing thru NM and thought they were pretty. But I was walking by and didn't stop in to take a better look or yet try them on.
> 
> Anyone can post modeling shots?
> 
> And anyone have thoughts on the perlee diamants?
> 
> Thank you!


I like them. I bet they have amazing sparkle. Have you tried on the Perlee clover small hoops? Now they are stunning . Do you love these?


----------



## Jinsun

sjunky13 said:


> I like them. I bet they have amazing sparkle. Have you tried on the Perlee clover small hoops? Now they are stunning . Do you love these?



I actually do like them. I think DH was more hesitant, I'm happy with anything VCA . I told him to decide, for him to pick it out. He ended up ordering me the vintage pave in wg. I like that the perlee has more dimensions but DH like that the vintage is more "vca-ish". And when he found out I only have an onyx sweet for clover earrings he decided on the vintage. 
I can't wait!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Jinsun said:


> I actually do like them. I think DH was more hesitant, I'm happy with anything VCA . I told him to decide, for him to pick it out. He ended up ordering me the vintage pave in wg. I like that the perlee has more dimensions but DH like that the vintage is more "vca-ish". And when he found out I only have an onyx sweet for clover earrings he decided on the vintage.
> I can't wait!



I actually just tried the Diamond Perlee on Saturday and honestly, it was not "love" for me. For the price I personally would spend a little more and get the new pave Frivole (or, like your DH, the Alhambra). I found these to be small on me and didn't lay right on my ear (which really doesn't tend to happen). Note that I do prefer large earrings, but I was trying on several small ones just for size and this just didn't work on me.


----------



## birkin10600

It's nice but if it's for me I prefer and love vintage pave in yellow gold, it's very classic with a bling.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Congratulations on your DH's choice of the wg vintage pave earrings. They are so beautiful and I wear mine (yg pave) all the time. Several of us have these earrings and absolutely love them!! 
Wonderful selection. 
I'm not a fan of the perlee pave earrings. They are much prettier in person (very sparkly) but their button style just doesn't say "VCA" to me.


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> I actually just tried the Diamond Perlee on Saturday and honestly, it was not "love" for me. For the price I personally would spend a little more and get the new pave Frivole (or, like your DH, the Alhambra). I found these to be small on me and didn't lay right on my ear (which really doesn't tend to happen). Note that I do prefer large earrings, but I was trying on several small ones just for size and this just didn't work on me.



BBC, with your colouring, do you prefer the YG over the WG?

I thought the WG will look better on you. Have you tried the YG Pave Frivole ?


----------



## Notorious Pink

HADASSA said:


> BBC, with your colouring, do you prefer the YG over the WG?
> 
> I thought the WG will look better on you. Have you tried the YG Pave Frivole ?



My first choice is pg, so those are the pair I tried on. Probably 1/2-2/3 of my jewelry is pg. 2nd choice is yg.

I tried on and LOVE the yg pave Frivole - they are definitely on my list after I buy some "everyday" pieces. I put on the regular vintage Alhambra carnelian and it was a must have for me, with pg next. 

The only wg-color jewelry I own is a rivière/tennis necklace and a SS watch. I had wg earrings that I had dipped pink - it's an intricate design, and in pg the diamonds actually seem to stand out a bit more. I'm not opposed to wg, I just have to start acquiring a few pieces so that I have things that go together!


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> My first choice is pg, so those are the pair I tried on. Probably 1/2-2/3 of my jewelry is pg. 2nd choice is yg.
> 
> I tried on and LOVE the yg pave Frivole - they are definitely on my list after I buy some "everyday" pieces. I put on the regular vintage Alhambra carnelian and it was a must have for me, with pg next.
> 
> The only wg-color jewelry I own is a rivière/tennis necklace and a SS watch. I had wg earrings that I had dipped pink - it's an intricate design, and in pg the diamonds actually seem to stand out a bit more. I'm not opposed to wg, I just have to start acquiring a few pieces so that I have things that go together!



Thank you for your reply [emoji257]

I wanted to hear what you had to say about the YG PAVE FRIVOLE.

It looks really special and I remember TGG saying that the WG PAVE FRIVOLE earrings are really worth the money for a VCA diamond piece [emoji184]


----------



## Toronto24

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 3655491
> 
> 
> Anyone have these earrings?
> DH picked these out for my birthday but I told him to wait on it. I've seen them on vacation a few months back passing thru NM and thought they were pretty. But I was walking by and didn't stop in to take a better look or yet try them on.
> 
> Anyone can post modeling shots?
> 
> And anyone have thoughts on the perlee diamants?
> 
> Thank you!



I have this set in YG with ring in malachite (earrings, pendant and ring- still waiting for necklace to come in as it was being altered). I fell in love with the set when it first came out and thought about it for a while. Although I agree that it doesn't scream VCA as much as Alhambra or Frivole I love the simplicity. The earrings are simple yet still very sparkly and I love them. I plan on wearing as a daily wear set. Unfortunately unable to post photos as I am not at home but can do soon


----------



## nicole0612

Jinsun said:


> I actually do like them. I think DH was more hesitant, I'm happy with anything VCA . I told him to decide, for him to pick it out. He ended up ordering me the vintage pave in wg. I like that the perlee has more dimensions but DH like that the vintage is more "vca-ish". And when he found out I only have an onyx sweet for clover earrings he decided on the vintage.
> I can't wait!



Congratulations on a beautiful, iconic choice. I hope you will share some photos once you have them.


----------



## Coconuts40

Does anybody have the 3-flower Socrates earclips? I have searched the VCA threads, and although I see that many have tried them on, they don't seem very popular. These earrings are more expensive than the pave Frivoles but there is something unique to the design and that they also don't sit flat, adding some architectural interest.  My only concern -is the cost worth it? I am in my early 40's and wondering if they will look silly as I get older. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thanks for any input.!


----------



## Jinsun

Yes from what I remember, the perlee diamants were very sparkly. I just wished I had tried them on when I saw them in person a few months back. But I do have similar style button earrings. 

DH at first said I should get yg pave but then he looked in my jewelry box and saw most of my jewelry are yg/rg. 

All my VCA are yg or rg. I have nothing wg. 

Since we are getting the pave and my wedding engagement ring are plat. I told him I'd prob wear the ear clips without any other jewelry but my ring, trying not to be flashy, and so decided on wg. 

They haven't shipped out yet as they are on order BUT now I'm thinking should I cancel and get yg pave instead??

I currently have the single onyx magic necklace, 10 motif mop, mop pendant, and 3x5 motif bracelet-(all yg, carnelian, mop), thin rg perlee bracelet, and for earrings sweet onyx, med perlee hoop, small yg frivole. 

If I change my mind to yg pave do u think it will match my current collection? Or what I currently own will not go well with pave clips? It's just that the clips are so expensive, something I'd never expect (but excited for) and I'd prob won't get anymore pave VCA in the future. I just want to make sure I'm making the right decision and not regret it. 

Seems majority prefer yg pave over wg pave. 

Also on a side note I am Asian with natural slight tan skin. My complexion is not the fair, Snow White asian skin. 

Thanks for you input and help!


----------



## Jinsun

Also we did add the wg mini frivole studs to the order. Took advantage of the free shipping and the studs I paid for myself. Going for the two tone look if my piercing is spaced appropriately to allow two frivoles to be worn at the same time.


----------



## Coconuts40

Jinsun said:


> Yes from what I remember, the perlee diamants were very sparkly. I just wished I had tried them on when I saw them in person a few months back. But I do have similar style button earrings.
> 
> DH at first said I should get yg pave but then he looked in my jewelry box and saw most of my jewelry are yg/rg.
> 
> All my VCA are yg or rg. I have nothing wg.
> 
> Since we are getting the pave and my wedding engagement ring are plat. I told him I'd prob wear the ear clips without any other jewelry but my ring, trying not to be flashy, and so decided on wg.
> 
> They haven't shipped out yet as they are on order BUT now I'm thinking should I cancel and get yg pave instead??
> 
> I currently have the single onyx magic necklace, 10 motif mop, mop pendant, and 3x5 motif bracelet-(all yg, carnelian, mop), thin rg perlee bracelet, and for earrings sweet onyx, med perlee hoop, small yg frivole.
> 
> If I change my mind to yg pave do u think it will match my current collection? Or what I currently own will not go well with pave clips? It's just that the clips are so expensive, something I'd never expect (but excited for) and I'd prob won't get anymore pave VCA in the future. I just want to make sure I'm making the right decision and not regret it.
> 
> Seems majority prefer yg pave over wg pave.
> 
> Also on a side note I am Asian with natural slight tan skin. My complexion is not the fair, Snow White asian skin.
> 
> Thanks for you input and help!



This is an incredibly difficult decision.  Personally I don't like Alhambra earrings with Alhambra necklaces.  Therefore since you have the YG frivole, you do have a pair of YG earrings to match with your YG Alhambra pieces when you wear them together.  Personally, I like WG/Pave.  I might purchase YG Pave only because I already have WG/Pave in the Lotus. But, I personally think WG pave look fantastic on their own. If that's how you intend to wear them, without a necklace, then it adds a different element to your wardrobe without looking the same, always wearing YG.  It will also look fantastic with your wedding/engagement rings.

My sister has the WG/Pave Alhambra that are her signature every day earrings.  I LOVE them !!!  If she did not own them, I would have purchased them immediately.  But they have become her signature piece and I see her often - I don't want to take that away form her.


----------



## Cat2708

Hello, I am thinking of purchasing the vintage alhambra 5 motif yellow gold bracelet but am worried that the 7 inches will be to close to my wrist. I like abit of movement. Does anyone have a picture of how they had gotten a extension in the bracelet please 
Thanks
It will be my first bracelet purchase.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Coconuts40 said:


> Does anybody have the 3-flower Socrates earclips? I have searched the VCA threads, and although I see that many have tried them on, they don't seem very popular. These earrings are more expensive than the pave Frivoles but there is something unique to the design and that they also don't sit flat, adding some architectural interest.  My only concern -is the cost worth it? I am in my early 40's and wondering if they will look silly as I get older.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3656032
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any input.!


I absolutely love these earrings. They are on my long term wish list. 
Definitely won't look silly as you get older. 
I once worried about this issue with the pave flying beauty (butterfly) earrings until I saw a SA wear them. She's in her mid 60's and they looked amazing on her.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Coconuts40 said:


> Does anybody have the 3-flower Socrates earclips? I have searched the VCA threads, and although I see that many have tried them on, they don't seem very popular. These earrings are more expensive than the pave Frivoles but there is something unique to the design and that they also don't sit flat, adding some architectural interest.  My only concern -is the cost worth it? I am in my early 40's and wondering if they will look silly as I get older.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3656032
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any input.!


Love these!


----------



## birkin10600

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3656293
> 
> Love these!


Looks very pretty on you! [emoji173]


----------



## Coconuts40

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3656293
> 
> Love these!



Wow!!! They look SO FANTASTIC on you!!
I have the Frivole Pave on hold right now - but I never noticed the omega back showing, until all these amazing women on this group posted photos of frivoles and also comments about the earclip showing depending on how the frivoles, or other VCA earrings, sat on their ear.  I went back to try them on, and now realize it shows on me too!  The problem is, once you see the  earclip, you will see it every time you wear them.  So I started looking online at VCA and noticed these beautiful Socrates earclips -  I can't believe I never noticed these before, they are so gorgeous!.   I also fell in love with the Socrates flower cluster, but that is certainly not within my budget, and I don't have the lifestyle for them.

My only concern is the 3-flower Socrates is more expensive than the frivole pave, which is already a big purchase.  But justified if I can wear them in the years to come.

Photo of Kate Blanchett and her Socrates cluster (not sure if that is the correct name).


----------



## Notorious Pink

HADASSA said:


> Thank you for your reply [emoji257]
> 
> I wanted to hear what you had to say about the YG PAVE FRIVOLE.
> 
> It looks really special and I remember TGG saying that the WG PAVE FRIVOLE earrings are really worth the money for a VCA diamond piece [emoji184]



Got it - I thought maybe you were asking about WG.

My answer about YG Pave Frivole is --- LOOOOOOOOOVE!!!!
It is GORGEOUS!!! And I think for the price, in terms of VCA, they are TOTALLY worth it. It's an absolute winner!!! [emoji7]


----------



## kat99

I like 


Jinsun said:


> Yes from what I remember, the perlee diamants were very sparkly. I just wished I had tried them on when I saw them in person a few months back. But I do have similar style button earrings.
> 
> DH at first said I should get yg pave but then he looked in my jewelry box and saw most of my jewelry are yg/rg.
> 
> All my VCA are yg or rg. I have nothing wg.
> 
> Since we are getting the pave and my wedding engagement ring are plat. I told him I'd prob wear the ear clips without any other jewelry but my ring, trying not to be flashy, and so decided on wg.
> 
> They haven't shipped out yet as they are on order BUT now I'm thinking should I cancel and get yg pave instead??
> 
> I currently have the single onyx magic necklace, 10 motif mop, mop pendant, and 3x5 motif bracelet-(all yg, carnelian, mop), thin rg perlee bracelet, and for earrings sweet onyx, med perlee hoop, small yg frivole.
> 
> If I change my mind to yg pave do u think it will match my current collection? Or what I currently own will not go well with pave clips? It's just that the clips are so expensive, something I'd never expect (but excited for) and I'd prob won't get anymore pave VCA in the future. I just want to make sure I'm making the right decision and not regret it.
> 
> Seems majority prefer yg pave over wg pave.
> 
> Also on a side note I am Asian with natural slight tan skin. My complexion is not the fair, Snow White asian skin.
> 
> Thanks for you input and help!




I like WG earclips! I think a main reason why YG are popular here is because there are quite a few other WG pave earring options from VCA, and until the pave frivole came out, not too many YG - so a lot of ladies have other WG earring options, and then got the YG for the alhambra. 

Honestly based on your collection I do not think you can go wrong with either. I'm also in the camp of not pairing alhambra + alhambra, althoug I think with the long single onyx magic you could get away with it.


----------



## Jinsun

Thank you, thank you.  I feel reassured we made the right decision. 

I feel that the earrings are striking enough to be worn alone and not competing with other jewelry worn near the face. 

The earrings should arrive at the end of this week or early next week. It will be hard waiting but with kids activities I'm sure it will keep my mind off the wait. 

Also I was really considering the pave frivole but since I already own the small and the mini is on the way, the Alhambra was a better choice. 

I will share once it comes in. Thank you all


----------



## birkin10600

Jinsun said:


> Thank you, thank you.  I feel reassured we made the right decision.
> 
> I feel that the earrings are striking enough to be worn alone and not competing with other jewelry worn near the face.
> 
> The earrings should arrive at the end of this week or early next week. It will be hard waiting but with kids activities I'm sure it will keep my mind off the wait.
> 
> Also I was really considering the pave frivole but since I already own the small and the mini is on the way, the Alhambra was a better choice.
> 
> I will share once it comes in. Thank you all


Congrats! [emoji483][emoji253]   You can't go wrong with either of these beauties. They are both beautiful. I just picked yellow gold as I already owned a white gold pave in frivole. Here's my alhambra pave yellow gold, photo sent by my SA. It's waiting for me to be picked up. I am so excited! Can't wait to see this beauty irl! [emoji2]


----------



## birkin10600

Photo sent by my SA.


----------



## Jinsun

Congrats! They are beautiful. Wear them in good health. 

Did I read somewhere on the vca forum that the vintage pave is being discontinued?


----------



## sbelle

Coconuts40 said:


> Does anybody have the 3-flower Socrates earclips? I have searched the VCA threads, and although I see that many have tried them on, they don't seem very popular. These earrings are more expensive than the pave Frivoles but there is something unique to the design and that they also don't sit flat, adding some architectural interest.  My only concern -is the cost worth it? I am in my early 40's and wondering if they will look silly as I get older.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3656032
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any input.!



I have never understood why the socrate earrings aren't more popular.  I have the yellow gold and I wear them for weeks at a time.  I remember a tpfer-- who isn't here anymore-- posted at one time that she was unimpressed with the diamonds, but I love the look.  They are fabulous without being too flashy.  I will look and see if I have a picture of me wearing them.

ETA:  It isn't so easy to tell in this picture but these are the yellow gold.







I love how the flowers can hang just below the ear!


ETA:  I just found another picture which appears to be an attempt at a closer up look, but i don't think it helps!


----------



## birkin10600

Jinsun said:


> Congrats! They are beautiful. Wear them in good health.
> 
> Did I read somewhere on the vca forum that the vintage pave is being discontinued?


Thank you hun! [emoji173] Yeah I've read that too but the SA didn't mention that it's discontinued but she said this was one last piece in their store.


----------



## CATEYES

sbelle said:


> I have never understood why the socrate earrings aren't more popular.  I have the yellow gold and I wear them for weeks at a time.  I remember a tpfer-- who isn't here anymore-- posted at one time that she was unimpressed with the diamonds, but I love the look.  They are fabulous without being too flashy.  I will look and see if I have a picture of me wearing them.
> 
> ETA:  It isn't so easy to tell in this picture but these are the yellow gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how the flowers can hang just below the ear!
> 
> 
> ETA:  I just found another picture which appears to be an attempt at a closer up look, but i don't think it helps!


Sbelle is the VCA earring queen! I never gave these a second look until now with ur photo in YG and TGG's I white making these look very tempting!! I do like how the flowers look as if they are falling and can be seen from others standing not just in front of you but beside you as well. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Coconuts40

sbelle said:


> I have never understood why the socrate earrings aren't more popular.  I have the yellow gold and I wear them for weeks at a time.  I remember a tpfer-- who isn't here anymore-- posted at one time that she was unimpressed with the diamonds, but I love the look.  They are fabulous without being too flashy.  I will look and see if I have a picture of me wearing them.
> 
> ETA:  It isn't so easy to tell in this picture but these are the yellow gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how the flowers can hang just below the ear!
> 
> 
> ETA:  I just found another picture which appears to be an attempt at a closer up look, but i don't think it helps!



Ok, I think I need you and TGG to be my personal shoppers! You both have exquisite taste!  These earrings are stunning, and now I face the dilemma of WG or YG!!  Yes, I read the forums trying to find more intel on these earrings but all I found was a member saying the carat weight of these diamonds is low considering the price when compared to the frivoles.  I can understand her concern as they are more expensive than the frivoles.  Here in Canada, I believe they are about $4000 more than the pave frivoles.  But, the way they hang (and hide the earclip, lol!) and the architectural interest of these is fantastic. 

I was conflicted for a long time, as I really want the frivoles but I want them as my work earrings, so I want them in WG or YG.  This is where I was so conflicted as I also want them in pave.  I think this might be my pave choice.  I just can't understand why these gorgeous Socrates aren't popular either.  I saw them online and fell in love!  Now, I'm in love with them even more seeing them on you and TGG.  i am going to go try them on tomorrow - I just hope I can remember to take a photo!  

You honestly have one of the best VCA collections I have ever seen.  I think I have seen your earring collection the most on this forum, and it is magnificent!  Thank you again for providing some fabulous advice.


----------



## Coconuts40

birkin10600 said:


> Photo sent by my SA.
> View attachment 3656650



These are absolutely stunning ! Congratulations


----------



## Notorious Pink

sbelle said:


> I have never understood why the socrate earrings aren't more popular.  I have the yellow gold and I wear them for weeks at a time.  I remember a tpfer-- who isn't here anymore-- posted at one time that she was unimpressed with the diamonds, but I love the look.  They are fabulous without being too flashy.  I will look and see if I have a picture of me wearing them.
> 
> ETA:  It isn't so easy to tell in this picture but these are the yellow gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how the flowers can hang just below the ear!
> 
> 
> ETA:  I just found another picture which appears to be an attempt at a closer up look, but i don't think it helps!



Love love love these!!! Thanks for posting! I don't know why I thought these only come in wg.


----------



## HADASSA

Sharing a pic from the current VCA catalogue to add to the beauty of TGG and Sbelle's pics  and to further enable those considering the Socrate


----------



## Coconuts40

HADASSA said:


> Sharing a pic from the current VCA catalogue to add to the beauty of TGG and Sbelle's pics  and to further enable those considering the Socrate



Thank you Hadassa for sharing this gorgeous photo! I think these earrings just went to the top of my wish list!!  And those rings....oh my!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Sharing a pic from the current VCA catalogue to add to the beauty of TGG and Sbelle's pics  and to further enable those considering the Socrate


Double stacked rings.
Hmmmm
I absolutely love these earrings.
Hadassa, you need to try these...


----------



## Sparkledolll

HADASSA said:


> Sharing a pic from the current VCA catalogue to add to the beauty of TGG and Sbelle's pics  and to further enable those considering the Socrate



Oh my... the BTF rings are perfection together. You've just made my never ending list a bit longer [emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## sbelle

BBC said:


> Love love love these!!! Thanks for posting! I don't know why I thought these only come in wg.




They were rested in yellow gold for awhile, but I see the yg on the website now so that makes me think they might be available again.


----------



## HADASSA

CATEYES said:


> Sbelle is the VCA earring queen! I never gave these a second look until now with ur photo in YG and TGG's I white making these look very tempting!! I do like how the flowers look as if they are falling and can be seen from others standing not just in front of you but beside you as well. Thanks for sharing!





Coconuts40 said:


> Thank you Hadassa for sharing this gorgeous photo! I think these earrings just went to the top of my wish list!!  And those rings....oh my!!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Double stacked rings.
> Hmmmm
> I absolutely love these earrings.
> Hadassa, you need to try these...



I am actually considering these earrings in WG as in TGG's pic [emoji173]️ I like the fact that CATEYES mentioned they are visible both from the front and side.

The cascading appearance of the flowers and the design aesthetic make these earrings very unique [emoji7]




Natalie j said:


> Oh my... the BTF rings are perfection together. You've just made my never ending list a bit longer [emoji85][emoji85]



Natalie, sadly I am not a "ring" person but these combinations are really enabling [emoji2]


----------



## HADASSA

sbelle said:


> They were rested in yellow gold for awhile, but I see the yg on the website now so that makes me think they might be available again.



Sbelle, I just can't get the YG FRIVOLE PAVE EARRINGS out of my head [emoji30]

Maybe you need to do some woman-splaining to me [emoji23]


----------



## HADASSA

Jinsun said:


> Congrats! They are beautiful. Wear them in good health.
> 
> Did I read somewhere on the vca forum that the vintage pave is being discontinued?





birkin10600 said:


> Thank you hun! [emoji173] Yeah I've read that too but the SA didn't mention that it's discontinued but she said this was one last piece in their store.



These earrings have NOT been rested NOR are they endangered. I enquired of Customer Service in the US as well as SAs in the U.K.


----------



## kat99

It sounds like there were quite a few pairs of the YG Pave Alhambra recently which were the "very last available in the company" - just another reminder to us all, including myself, that it's always good to take time to think about these purchases, which are large, and not to be rushed!


----------



## HADASSA

kat99 said:


> It sounds like there were quite a few pairs of the YG Pave Alhambra recently which were the "very last available in the company" - just another reminder to us all, including myself, that it's always good to take time to think about these purchases, which are large, and not to be rushed!



I consider these tactics scaremongering and they do not sit well with me  I refuse to be suckered into a purchase this way.

There were several pairs available after I read here that there were "the last few pairs in the country."
There were none online for purchase but clearly there were quite a few available in boutiques across the US.

NM clearly had none available in stock.


----------



## Coconuts40

Hello, thought I would return with some eye candy 
I stopped by and tried on more VCA today.  I tried on the WG mini frivole, WG Socrates, YG small frivole, WG small frivole, YG Pave Frivole.  I am in LOVE with the Socrates.  I had a nice conversation with my SA and confirms they aren't the most popular selection here in Toronto, as the most common purchases fall under the Frivole and Alhambra collections.  I feel the Socrates is somewhat similar to the WG Lotus but I still plan to purchase them, and I do think you can wear the Socrates every day in the summer. I feel the Lotus are more evening.  

Pardon my chin and complexion in the photo, lol! The lighting wasn't very good and not sure what happened to my chin


----------



## Coconuts40

Introducing my new VCA - YG mini Frivoles!
So after great debate, I purchased them!  I wear scrubs to work every day and the best size earrings are a small pair.  These are truly ideal for an everyday earring for those that really don't want to worry about what is on their ear.  Although they are small, they are bigger than the sweets.  They also have greater presence because of the mirror shine, and the dimension the petals bring.  This will likely be my last sweet/mini size of VCA, but I am very happy with them!!

My wishlist: YG Pave Frivole and WG Socrates.  I have decided I will purchase them next.  Still debating on the WG frivole but think it might be redundant if I will purchase the pave.


----------



## sailorstripes

Coconuts40 said:


> Introducing my new VCA - YG mini Frivoles!
> So after great debate, I purchased them!  I wear scrubs to work every day and the best size earrings are a small pair.  These are truly ideal for an everyday earring for those that really don't want to worry about what is on their ear.  Although they are small, they are bigger than the sweets.  They also have greater presence because of the mirror shine, and the dimension the petals bring.  This will likely be my last sweet/mini size of VCA, but I am very happy with them!!
> 
> My wishlist: YG Pave Frivole and WG Socrates.  I have decided I will purchase them next.  Still debating on the WG frivole but think it might be redundant if I will purchase the pave.
> View attachment 3657967



Congratulations on these earrings! I had a chance to try a pair of them on this past weekend and I really loved them. BTW the Socrates look amazing on you in your previous post with the pictures. I don't know how you will decide, all those earrings are just gorgeous!


----------



## jenaps

Beautiful pick Coconuts40!!![emoji173]


----------



## ccfun

Fabulous, Coconuts40!


----------



## Coconuts40

I feel like the work "mini" threw me off which is why I hesitated.  But being bigger than the sweets, it's a nice size.
	

		
			
		

		
	



They are easy carefree earrings, no hassle, just pretty.
For those interested in how they look on.


----------



## klynneann

Coconuts40 said:


> I feel like the work "mini" threw me off which is why I hesitated.  But being bigger than the sweets, it's a nice size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3658030
> 
> They are easy carefree earrings, no hassle, just pretty.
> For those interested in how they look on.


They look perfect on you!!  Congrats!

(And thank you for all the eye candy!)


----------



## nicole0612

Coconuts40 said:


> I feel like the work "mini" threw me off which is why I hesitated.  But being bigger than the sweets, it's a nice size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3658030
> 
> They are easy carefree earrings, no hassle, just pretty.
> For those interested in how they look on.



These look so beautiful on you. Congratulations!


----------



## HADASSA

Coconuts40 said:


> View attachment 3657962
> View attachment 3657963
> View attachment 3657964
> View attachment 3657965
> View attachment 3657966
> 
> 
> Hello, thought I would return with some eye candy
> I stopped by and tried on more VCA today.  I tried on the WG mini frivole, WG Socrates, YG small frivole, WG small frivole, YG Pave Frivole.  I am in LOVE with the Socrates.  I had a nice conversation with my SA and confirms they aren't the most popular selection here in Toronto, as the most common purchases fall under the Frivole and Alhambra collections.  I feel the Socrates is somewhat similar to the WG Lotus but I still plan to purchase them, and I do think you can wear the Socrates every day in the summer. I feel the Lotus are more evening.
> 
> Pardon my chin and complexion in the photo, lol! The lighting wasn't very good and not sure what happened to my chin



Thank you for remembering to take pics  What wonderful eye candy 

And the joke's on me - I seem to have enabled myself with that pic of the Socrate


----------



## HADASSA

Coconuts40 said:


> I feel like the work "mini" threw me off which is why I hesitated.  But being bigger than the sweets, it's a nice size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3658030
> 
> They are easy carefree earrings, no hassle, just pretty.
> For those interested in how they look on.


Looks beautiful on your dainty earlobes


----------



## HADASSA

Coconuts40 said:


> Introducing my new VCA - YG mini Frivoles!
> So after great debate, I purchased them!  I wear scrubs to work every day and the best size earrings are a small pair.  These are truly ideal for an everyday earring for those that really don't want to worry about what is on their ear.  Although they are small, they are bigger than the sweets.  They also have greater presence because of the mirror shine, and the dimension the petals bring.  This will likely be my last sweet/mini size of VCA, but I am very happy with them!!
> 
> My wishlist: YG Pave Frivole and WG Socrates.  I have decided I will purchase them next.  Still debating on the WG frivole but think it might be redundant if I will purchase the pave.
> View attachment 3657967



Coconuts, I think you will have your WG covered with the Socrates and Pave covered with the YG Frivole future purchases.

You can also consider the WG Pave Frivole as an option for your WG in the Frivole Collection. Just a thought.
With that said however, I will chose YG over WG in a heartbeat


----------



## Mayfly285

Coconuts40 said:


> I feel like the work "mini" threw me off which is why I hesitated.  But being bigger than the sweets, it's a nice size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3658030
> 
> They are easy carefree earrings, no hassle, just pretty.
> For those interested in how they look on.



Absolutely gorgeous! [emoji7] They suit you so well!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Coconuts40 said:


> Introducing my new VCA - YG mini Frivoles!
> So after great debate, I purchased them!  I wear scrubs to work every day and the best size earrings are a small pair.  These are truly ideal for an everyday earring for those that really don't want to worry about what is on their ear.  Although they are small, they are bigger than the sweets.  They also have greater presence because of the mirror shine, and the dimension the petals bring.  This will likely be my last sweet/mini size of VCA, but I am very happy with them!!
> 
> My wishlist: YG Pave Frivole and WG Socrates.  I have decided I will purchase them next.  Still debating on the WG frivole but think it might be redundant if I will purchase the pave.
> View attachment 3657967


Excellent choices!!
I have already talked myself out of the wg small frivole earrings since I have the pave version. 
The Socrate earrings are gorgeous on you!!
I love your wish list and I think you have an excellent plan.


----------



## Coconuts40

Wow, Thank you everyone for your responses and well wishes.  So glad I could supply some eye candy and possibly enable a few of you to try on some other options.  The Socrates are fantastic! 

This is why I love VCA so much, to be able to supply so many size options to their customers is really so smart.  Everyone is different and if one size doesn't work, another size certainly will.


----------



## Coconuts40

HADASSA said:


> Thank you for remembering to take pics  What wonderful eye candy
> 
> And the joke's on me - I seem to have enabled myself with that pic of the Socrate



Haha, you must try these on!!!



HADASSA said:


> Coconuts, I think you will have your WG covered with the Socrates and Pave covered with the YG Frivole future purchases.
> 
> You can also consider the WG Pave Frivole as an option for your WG in the Frivole Collection. Just a thought.
> With that said however, I will chose YG over WG in a heartbeat



These are all really good suggestions.  I wish I could have them all!!



texasgirliegirl said:


> Excellent choices!!
> I have already talked myself out of the wg small frivole earrings since I have the pave version.
> The Socrate earrings are gorgeous on you!!
> I love your wish list and I think you have an excellent plan.



Thank you TGG.  The WG small frivole are spectacular, but I do agree if you have the pave it may be a bit redundant to own them both.   I tried them on at least three times today while I was there.  I almost purchased them today in addition to the minis.


----------



## chanelLUVaffair

Hi all!  I'm looking for a new, daily earring. 
I was looking at the mini frivoles, and although I think the size is easy to pull off, if the smalls work just as well then I'll plan for that  
However I'm not sure if the small frivoles are too bulky/heavy.  Does anyone sleep in theirs, and if so, is it uncomfortable?  Also, do they weigh down the earlobe to the extent that they would stretch the earlobe if worn daily?
Please let me know your thoughts!  There is no VCA boutique near me, so I've been relying solely on these gorgeous pictures and your words of wisdom!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

chanelLUVaffair said:


> Hi all!  I'm looking for a new, daily earring.
> I was looking at the mini frivoles, and although I think the size is easy to pull off, if the smalls work just as well then I'll plan for that
> However I'm not sure if the small frivoles are too bulky/heavy.  Does anyone sleep in theirs, and if so, is it uncomfortable?  Also, do they weigh down the earlobe to the extent that they would stretch the earlobe if worn daily?
> Please let me know your thoughts!  There is no VCA boutique near me, so I've been relying solely on these gorgeous pictures and your words of wisdom!


The small frivole earrings have omega backs..the post with the back that flips up.
You will never wish to sleep in these earrings.


----------



## cherylc

Coconuts40 said:


> View attachment 3657962
> View attachment 3657963
> View attachment 3657964
> View attachment 3657965
> View attachment 3657966
> 
> 
> Hello, thought I would return with some eye candy
> I stopped by and tried on more VCA today.  I tried on the WG mini frivole, WG Socrates, YG small frivole, WG small frivole, YG Pave Frivole.  I am in LOVE with the Socrates.  I had a nice conversation with my SA and confirms they aren't the most popular selection here in Toronto, as the most common purchases fall under the Frivole and Alhambra collections.  I feel the Socrates is somewhat similar to the WG Lotus but I still plan to purchase them, and I do think you can wear the Socrates every day in the summer. I feel the Lotus are more evening.
> 
> Pardon my chin and complexion in the photo, lol! The lighting wasn't very good and not sure what happened to my chin



thank you for posting! i'm planning on visiting VCA soon (also from Toronto) to buy myself a birthday gift. i don't have any VCA earrings yet and i will prob end up with a pair of sweets.

i love what you ended going with! i was debating them but friends are advising me to go with the sweets for now. i can't wait to see them in person, thanks for the preview and congrats on your new purchase! [emoji7]


----------



## doloresmia

kat99 said:


> It sounds like there were quite a few pairs of the YG Pave Alhambra recently which were the "very last available in the company" - just another reminder to us all, including myself, that it's always good to take time to think about these purchases, which are large, and not to be rushed!



Unless of course you have to have them, like I did[emoji16]


----------



## Coconuts40

cherylc said:


> thank you for posting! i'm planning on visiting VCA soon (also from Toronto) to buy myself a birthday gift. i don't have any VCA earrings yet and i will prob end up with a pair of sweets.
> 
> i love what you ended going with! i was debating them but friends are advising me to go with the sweets for now. i can't wait to see them in person, thanks for the preview and congrats on your new purchase! [emoji7]



Thank you Cherylc.  The sweet Alhambra in WG/MOP and WG/Turquoise were my first VCA earrings.  I think the Alhambra pieces are nice choices as your first VCA.  The sweets are really a great size.  Try everything on and take your time.  I went back and forth for two weeks on the mini frivole as I couldn't make up my mind if this was the right size for me.  Now that VCA is coming to Yorkdale, I find Birks is a lot nicer as they are probably afraid of the pending competition. I received fantastic customer service this time around.  Good luck, I hope you reveal what you decide to purchase !


----------



## kat99

doloresmia said:


> Unless of course you have to have them, like I did[emoji16]



Hey..you're not the only guilty one! Ha!


----------



## cherylc

Coconuts40 said:


> Thank you Cherylc.  The sweet Alhambra in WG/MOP and WG/Turquoise were my first VCA earrings.  I think the Alhambra pieces are nice choices as your first VCA.  The sweets are really a great size.  Try everything on and take your time.  I went back and forth for two weeks on the mini frivole as I couldn't make up my mind if this was the right size for me.  Now that VCA is coming to Yorkdale, I find Birks is a lot nicer as they are probably afraid of the pending competition. I received fantastic customer service this time around.  Good luck, I hope you reveal what you decide to purchase !



i just lol'ed at your comment about them being nicer cause of competition. [emoji12] but understandable! i actually haven't bought anything VCA in Canada yet (bought my two pieces in Europe) but the few times i've gone in they have always been quite nice with me.

i have a YG clover sweet bracelet so i most likely will buy the matching earrings. will def post whenever i get them!

i tried on the lotus and frivole pave earrings before when i was looking for wedding jewellery last year. but was too much out of my budget for what they were so i didn't get them. my husbands exact quote was "are you insane?". hahaha. but they were stunning! the lotus ring is literally my HG item of life. most likely will never buy it tho. lol.


----------



## chanelLUVaffair

texasgirliegirl said:


> The small frivole earrings have omega backs..the post with the back that flips up.
> You will never wish to sleep in these earrings.


Thank you so much for replying!  Oh no, that does sound uncomfortable... do you know if VCA will remove the flip backs at no charge?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

chanelLUVaffair said:


> Thank you so much for replying!  Oh no, that does sound uncomfortable... do you know if VCA will remove the flip backs at no charge?


I don't think so because the clip is part of the original design and VCA is always reluctant to make major changes. These earrings are 3-D and even if they were post earrings they woukd not feel comfortable to sleep in. 
You should consider the frivole sweets instead. They are post earrings and are still a nice size.


----------



## Jinsun

They're here, they're here!  I love them!! 

It's so hard trying to take pics. Sorry for the grainy pic.


----------



## elizabethtwrs

texasgirliegirl said:


> The small frivole earrings have omega backs..the post with the back that flips up.
> You will never wish to sleep in these earrings.



+1 you will not want to sleep in the frivoles... I vote the small size. I found the small a smidge too small for me, but the large were definitely too heavy for my ears. Haven't tried the new minis, but I think the small would be the perfect size


----------



## 911snowball

Jinsun, they are gorgeous! WG perfect for your hair color- they look great!


----------



## Coconuts40

Jinsun said:


> They're here, they're here!  I love them!!
> 
> It's so hard trying to take pics. Sorry for the grainy pic.
> View attachment 3658653



Oh my goodness Jinsun these are so gorgeous on you!!
Congratulations, I think you made a wise decision.


----------



## Mayfly285

Jinsun said:


> They're here, they're here!  I love them!!
> 
> It's so hard trying to take pics. Sorry for the grainy pic.
> View attachment 3658653



This style, size and wg is absolutely stunning on you, Jinsun; just perfect for your hair colouring and skin tone! You made the perfect choice! [emoji7]


----------



## baghagg

Jinsun said:


> They're here, they're here!  I love them!!
> 
> It's so hard trying to take pics. Sorry for the grainy pic.
> View attachment 3658653


Beautiful!


----------



## nicole0612

Jinsun said:


> They're here, they're here!  I love them!!
> 
> It's so hard trying to take pics. Sorry for the grainy pic.
> View attachment 3658653



Congratulations. You made a beautiful choice.


----------



## cherylc

i think i def want the clover sweets in YG.  should i get onyx or MOP? would love opinions!!


----------



## nicole0612

cherylc said:


> i think i def want the clover sweets in YG.  should i get onyx or MOP? would love opinions!!
> 
> View attachment 3659441
> 
> View attachment 3659442



Do both go equally well with your coloring, wardrobe and other jewelry?


----------



## cherylc

nicole0612 said:


> Do both go equally well with your coloring, wardrobe and other jewelry?



yes that's why it's so hard to decide! lol. i was leaning twds the MOP bc i have the matching sweet bracelet but then i thought maybe it's nice to get something different?


----------



## nicole0612

cherylc said:


> yes that's why it's so hard to decide! lol. i was leaning twds the MOP bc i have the matching sweet bracelet but then i thought maybe it's nice to get something different?



Well that's great, because it means that you really can't go wrong. The advantage of the mother of pearl is that it would go with everything, while black wouldn't match as well with certain light/pastel colors. On the other hand, if you already have go-to "default" earrings like diamond studs to match everything, then the onyx may stand out more on your ears compared to the mop in the sweet size.
I think overall it makes sense to go with the mop since you have the matching bracelet, unless you are just craving the onyx more or plan to buy some other pieces in onyx down the road.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

If you have pearl earrings already I would get onyx.


----------



## Coconuts40

Hi Ladies,
I was wondering if I could get your expertise advice one more time.
For those that have the WG or YG Frivole in size small - do you find they still maintain their lustre and shine over the years and are they very prone to surface scratches?

I ask because I have decided to delay the pave earrings for a year or two as I have to be a bit practical here since VCA is not the only thing on my wishlist right now, lol! So I am strongly considering the WG Frivole in size small for the summer.  I just have a bit of fear since they are so beautiful brand new, but I know since they have such a beautiful mirror-like shine I am hoping they don't loose that lustre over time.

I appreciate your thoughts and comments.


----------



## Coconuts40

cherylc said:


> i think i def want the clover sweets in YG.  should i get onyx or MOP? would love opinions!!
> 
> View attachment 3659441
> 
> View attachment 3659442



Hi Cherylc: these are both beautiful options.  TGG, and Nicole0612 gave some great suggestions.  I would try them both on, as you may find your hair colour/complexion/wardrobe may impact your decision.  I think they are both beautiful.  I find the MOP reflects light beautifully and therefore is always complimentary even if they are sweets.  My first purchase was WG/MOP sweets and I wear them often.  If you already have pearls, TGG is correct in that I would go for the onyx.


----------



## HADASSA

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I was wondering if I could get your expertise advice one more time.
> For those that have the WG or YG Frivole in size small - do you find they still maintain their lustre and shine over the years and are they very prone to surface scratches?
> 
> I ask because I have decided to delay the pave earrings for a year or two as I have to be a bit practical here since VCA is not the only thing on my wishlist right now, lol! So I am strongly considering the WG Frivole in size small for the summer.  I just have a bit of fear since they are so beautiful brand new, but I know since they have such a beautiful mirror-like shine I am hoping they don't loose that lustre over time.
> 
> I appreciate your thoughts and comments.



Coconuts, just my two cents...

I wouldn't invest that much money just to wear earrings for the summer, especially knowing the in 1-2 years time, you will be purchasing the  Pave.

Wear your minis for the Summer and save the money you will put towards the WG and you may get the Pave even sooner than you think.

VCA is a very slippery slope, and if you don't choose wisely at the beginning and have a little patience, you may end up regretting some purchases.

Speaking from experience here [emoji30]


----------



## Giuliana

Coconuts40 said:


> I feel like the work "mini" threw me off which is why I hesitated.  But being bigger than the sweets, it's a nice size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3658030
> 
> They are easy carefree earrings, no hassle, just pretty.
> For those interested in how they look on.



Coconuts40, congrats! These look great on you. I was wondering what made you decide to get the mini in YG and then maybe the small size in WG instead of the other way round? After I returned the mini YG Frivole earrings since they duplicate my sweets too much, I have been thinking about the small Frivoles. When I tried them earlier, I didn't think they sat right on my ears, but I went back and tried them again and didn't notice the issue again, so it may just be a matter of making sure they are placed correctly...now I am really tempted to buy the small Frivoles, but I can't decide on the color. Most of my other jewelry is YG, so getting YG may make sense, but it would also be nice to add some diversity. And I like that the WG has a more casual vibe. Since you are also considering the small in WG, I'd love to hear your thoughts on the color.


----------



## Coconuts40

HADASSA said:


> Coconuts, just my two cents...
> 
> I wouldn't invest that much money just to wear earrings for the summer, especially knowing the in 1-2 years time, you will be purchasing the  Pave.
> 
> Wear your minis for the Summer and save the money you will put towards the WG and you may get the Pave even sooner than you think.
> 
> VCA is a very slippery slope, and if you don't choose wisely at the beginning and have a little patience, you may end up regretting some purchases.
> 
> Speaking from experience here [emoji30]





Giuliana said:


> Coconuts40, congrats! These look great on you. I was wondering what made you decide to get the mini in YG and then maybe the small size in WG instead of the other way round? After I returned the mini YG Frivole earrings since they duplicate my sweets too much, I have been thinking about the small Frivoles. When I tried them earlier, I didn't think they sat right on my ears, but I went back and tried them again and didn't notice the issue again, so it may just be a matter of making sure they are placed correctly...now I am really tempted to buy the small Frivoles, but I can't decide on the color. Most of my other jewelry is YG, so getting YG may make sense, but it would also be nice to add some diversity. And I like that the WG has a more casual vibe. Since you are also considering the small in WG, I'd love to hear your thoughts on the color.



Hadassa, thank you again for your brilliant advice.  You are so correct in that it is a slippery slope indeed!  I have a big birthday coming up next year, at which time I want to buy the pave.   But I am a bit impatient and don't have a casual earring of this size and therefore I want to purchase these as a casual option.  I have to admit, I did put a down payment on the WG frivole.  I don't want to wear pave during the day but want an earring bigger than the minis that I own.  Story and rationale explained below.

Giuliana, sure I would be happy to explain my decisions. I own two minis already both in WG. That is the reason I purchased the YG frivole in the mini, for variety.  I too like small earrings for every day, and in my industry, this is the best size to wear.   I do admit I almost didn't get them, but now that I have them, I have no regrets.  The reason I am debating the WG in the small, is because I own the 20 motif WG/MOP necklace. So for me, this is perfect and goes with my necklace.  If you mainly have YG, you may want to go back and try the WG frivole for variety.  I agree, at first the backing of the small frivole bothered me, but when I went back it didn't, lol!  Please feel free to reach out to me if you have any more questions, I know how difficult this decision can be.  I think all the ladies on this  forum provides fantastic support and it's so great to bounce off ideas!

I had a scary experience today while at Birks in Toronto (store that carries VCA) while I was going over my options of pave vs. white gold.  I was talking to my SA, and my handbag was on the glass display and we were casually talking where I felt very comfortable and safe.  A man came closer and closer to me and I didn't notice because I was talking.  My SA immediately interrupted me and looked at the man and said "Can I help you?"  He started making small talk and saying he thinks he knows me, although he was still coming closer.  Ultimately it dawned on me that my bag was resting without me holding onto it.  My SA and I both think he was going to grab my bag.  I pulled it closer but he still hung around. Ultimately when I left, security escorted me out of a back way just to make sure he didn't follow me out.  I was safe and I was let out in a very safe area - however this just drives home that I don't want to wear pave during the day, people are brazen nowadays.

Ladies, I know we all love, and wear beautiful things - from our handbags to our jewelry.  Please make sure you are careful and know who is around you.  This experience today drove that home.


----------



## HADASSA

Coconuts40 said:


> Hadassa, thank you again for your brilliant advice.  You are so correct in that it is a slippery slope indeed!  I have a big birthday coming up next year, at which time I want to buy the pave.   But I am a bit impatient and don't have a casual earring of this size and therefore I want to purchase these as a casual option.  I have to admit, I did put a down payment on the WG frivole.  I don't want to wear pave during the day but want an earring bigger than the minis that I own.  Story and rationale explained below.
> 
> Giuliana, sure I would be happy to explain my decisions. I own two minis already both in WG. That is the reason I purchased the YG frivole in the mini, for variety.  I too like small earrings for every day, and in my industry, this is the best size to wear.   I do admit I almost didn't get them, but now that I have them, I have no regrets.  The reason I am debating the WG in the small, is because I own the 20 motif WG/MOP necklace. So for me, this is perfect and goes with my necklace.  If you mainly have YG, you may want to go back and try the WG frivole for variety.  I agree, at first the backing of the small frivole bothered me, but when I went back it didn't, lol!  Please feel free to reach out to me if you have any more questions, I know how difficult this decision can be.  I think all the ladies on this  forum provides fantastic support and it's so great to bounce off ideas!
> 
> I had a scary experience today while at Birks in Toronto (store that carries VCA) while I was going over my options of pave vs. white gold.  I was talking to my SA, and my handbag was on the glass display and we were casually talking where I felt very comfortable and safe.  A man came closer and closer to me and I didn't notice because I was talking.  My SA immediately interrupted me and looked at the man and said "Can I help you?"  He started making small talk and saying he thinks he knows me, although he was still coming closer.  Ultimately it dawned on me that my bag was resting without me holding onto it.  My SA and I both think he was going to grab my bag.  I pulled it closer but he still hung around. Ultimately when I left, security escorted me out of a back way just to make sure he didn't follow me out.  I was safe and I was let out in a very safe area - however this just drives home that I don't want to wear pave during the day, people are brazen nowadays.
> 
> Ladies, I know we all love, and wear beautiful things - from our handbags to our jewelry.  Please make sure you are careful and know who is around you.  This experience today drove that home.



This is such a scary experience...sounds like straight out of a movie really  

We are ALL targets wherever we live and I understand completely your rationale for not wanting the Pave at this point. It's also food for thought for me - as much as I like pretty things, I have to be practical in the time and space we live in.

I think the WG Frivole will go beautifully with your 20-motifs WG/MOP necklace and has enough sparkle to take you from day to night.

Please be safe everyone


----------



## nicole0612

Coconuts40 said:


> Hadassa, thank you again for your brilliant advice.  You are so correct in that it is a slippery slope indeed!  I have a big birthday coming up next year, at which time I want to buy the pave.   But I am a bit impatient and don't have a casual earring of this size and therefore I want to purchase these as a casual option.  I have to admit, I did put a down payment on the WG frivole.  I don't want to wear pave during the day but want an earring bigger than the minis that I own.  Story and rationale explained below.
> 
> Giuliana, sure I would be happy to explain my decisions. I own two minis already both in WG. That is the reason I purchased the YG frivole in the mini, for variety.  I too like small earrings for every day, and in my industry, this is the best size to wear.   I do admit I almost didn't get them, but now that I have them, I have no regrets.  The reason I am debating the WG in the small, is because I own the 20 motif WG/MOP necklace. So for me, this is perfect and goes with my necklace.  If you mainly have YG, you may want to go back and try the WG frivole for variety.  I agree, at first the backing of the small frivole bothered me, but when I went back it didn't, lol!  Please feel free to reach out to me if you have any more questions, I know how difficult this decision can be.  I think all the ladies on this  forum provides fantastic support and it's so great to bounce off ideas!
> 
> I had a scary experience today while at Birks in Toronto (store that carries VCA) while I was going over my options of pave vs. white gold.  I was talking to my SA, and my handbag was on the glass display and we were casually talking where I felt very comfortable and safe.  A man came closer and closer to me and I didn't notice because I was talking.  My SA immediately interrupted me and looked at the man and said "Can I help you?"  He started making small talk and saying he thinks he knows me, although he was still coming closer.  Ultimately it dawned on me that my bag was resting without me holding onto it.  My SA and I both think he was going to grab my bag.  I pulled it closer but he still hung around. Ultimately when I left, security escorted me out of a back way just to make sure he didn't follow me out.  I was safe and I was let out in a very safe area - however this just drives home that I don't want to wear pave during the day, people are brazen nowadays.
> 
> Ladies, I know we all love, and wear beautiful things - from our handbags to our jewelry.  Please make sure you are careful and know who is around you.  This experience today drove that home.



This is terrifying! So glad you were safe! I am shocked.


----------



## Coconuts40

HADASSA said:


> This is such a scary experience...sounds like straight out of a movie really
> 
> We are ALL targets wherever we live and I understand completely your rationale for not wanting the Pave at this point. It's also food for thought for me - as much as I like pretty things, I have to be practical in the time and space we live in.
> 
> I think the WG Frivole will go beautifully with your 20-motifs WG/MOP necklace and has enough sparkle to take you from day to night.
> 
> Please be safe everyone





nicole0612 said:


> This is terrifying! So glad you were safe! I am shocked.



Thank you.  Sometimes when I walk into these higher end stores I always laugh at how tiny the security guys are, lol.   I don't really know how far this guy would have gotten, but the security guy doesnt look too threatening. It just always confirms to keep an eye on your stuff.  I have a way of sometimes being too trusting and my bag should have been on my arm at all times.  Wanted to share as a reminder we should always keep an eye out for our surroundings.


----------



## Giuliana

Coconuts40 said:


> Hadassa, thank you again for your brilliant advice.  You are so correct in that it is a slippery slope indeed!  I have a big birthday coming up next year, at which time I want to buy the pave.   But I am a bit impatient and don't have a casual earring of this size and therefore I want to purchase these as a casual option.  I have to admit, I did put a down payment on the WG frivole.  I don't want to wear pave during the day but want an earring bigger than the minis that I own.  Story and rationale explained below.
> 
> Giuliana, sure I would be happy to explain my decisions. I own two minis already both in WG. That is the reason I purchased the YG frivole in the mini, for variety.  I too like small earrings for every day, and in my industry, this is the best size to wear.   I do admit I almost didn't get them, but now that I have them, I have no regrets.  The reason I am debating the WG in the small, is because I own the 20 motif WG/MOP necklace. So for me, this is perfect and goes with my necklace.  If you mainly have YG, you may want to go back and try the WG frivole for variety.  I agree, at first the backing of the small frivole bothered me, but when I went back it didn't, lol!  Please feel free to reach out to me if you have any more questions, I know how difficult this decision can be.  I think all the ladies on this  forum provides fantastic support and it's so great to bounce off ideas!
> 
> I had a scary experience today while at Birks in Toronto (store that carries VCA) while I was going over my options of pave vs. white gold.  I was talking to my SA, and my handbag was on the glass display and we were casually talking where I felt very comfortable and safe.  A man came closer and closer to me and I didn't notice because I was talking.  My SA immediately interrupted me and looked at the man and said "Can I help you?"  He started making small talk and saying he thinks he knows me, although he was still coming closer.  Ultimately it dawned on me that my bag was resting without me holding onto it.  My SA and I both think he was going to grab my bag.  I pulled it closer but he still hung around. Ultimately when I left, security escorted me out of a back way just to make sure he didn't follow me out.  I was safe and I was let out in a very safe area - however this just drives home that I don't want to wear pave during the day, people are brazen nowadays.
> 
> Ladies, I know we all love, and wear beautiful things - from our handbags to our jewelry.  Please make sure you are careful and know who is around you.  This experience today drove that home.



Sorry to hear you had this scary experience!

Thanks for explaining your decision regarding the WG small Frivoles. My store didn't have the YG, but I think I will ask them if they can transfer in a pair to compare both colors. I tried the large size in YG but it was too big and heavy for me.


----------



## Coconuts40

Giuliana said:


> Sorry to hear you had this scary experience!
> 
> Thanks for explaining your decision regarding the WG small Frivoles. My store didn't have the YG, but I think I will ask them if they can transfer in a pair to compare both colors. I tried the large size in YG but it was too big and heavy for me.



Great idea! Compare, try them both on, take photos.  These decisions could take weeks, lol!


----------



## Giuliana

Coconuts40 said:


> Great idea! Compare, try them both on, take photos.  These decisions could take weeks, lol!



Yes, it took me a couple of weeks to decide on my VCA purchases last year, but I am so glad that I took the time since I have been getting lots of wear out of them and feel like I made right decision.


----------



## Jinsun

Thank you. I am enjoying my new pave tho I haven't had a chance to wear them in public yet. Just around the house heehee. Makes me feel like a trophy wife. 

So I tried on my new mini wg frivoles with my small yg frivole. I original wanted to wear them together however my piercing space doesn't not allow it. They over lap no matter which earrings go in the main piercing. 

Giuliani, if this is your first pair of frivoles and you really want the mini I would recommend yg. I chose wg bc I already have the small. They are cute in size and I don't request getting wg but I will tell u the yg pops more.


----------



## Giuliana

Jinsun said:


> Thank you. I am enjoying my new pave tho I haven't had a chance to wear them in public yet. Just around the house heehee. Makes me feel like a trophy wife.
> 
> So I tried on my new mini wg frivoles with my small yg frivole. I original wanted to wear them together however my piercing space doesn't not allow it. They over lap no matter which earrings go in the main piercing.
> 
> Giuliani, if this is your first pair of frivoles and you really want the mini I would recommend yg. I chose wg bc I already have the small. They are cute in size and I don't request getting wg but I will tell u the yg pops more.



Congrats on your new pave earrings! They look great you!!

Thanks for your advice on the frivole earrings!This will be my first pair and I will go for the small size. Would you recommend YG for the small also? I have the vintage alhambra earrings in all YG, so that may be a reason to get WG in the frivoles. Also, my life is pretty casual and I wonder whether YG would be too dressy for me in the small size.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Giuliana said:


> Congrats on your new pave earrings! They look great you!!
> 
> Thanks for your advice on the frivole earrings!This will be my first pair and I will go for the small size. Would you recommend YG for the small also? I have the vintage alhambra earrings in all YG, so that may be a reason to get WG in the frivoles. Also, my life is pretty casual and I wonder whether YG would be too dressy for me in the small size.


Both are so pretty.
I tend to shy away from the wg because IMO  it looks like silver (?) but it is very, very pretty.
You should get whatever you feel you will wear/enjoy the most. No right or wrong answer.


----------



## Coconuts40

Giuliana said:


> Congrats on your new pave earrings! They look great you!!
> 
> Thanks for your advice on the frivole earrings!This will be my first pair and I will go for the small size. Would you recommend YG for the small also? I have the vintage alhambra earrings in all YG, so that may be a reason to get WG in the frivoles. Also, my life is pretty casual and I wonder whether YG would be too dressy for me in the small size.





texasgirliegirl said:


> Both are so pretty.
> I tend to shy away from the wg because IMO  it looks like silver (?) but it is very, very pretty.
> You should get whatever you feel you will wear/enjoy the most. No right or wrong answer.



I used to shy away from white gold because of the same reason. . But I realized I love WG on me and love the reflection of light off the WG VCA.  I think a lot of VCA looks a bit like costume jewelry dare I say  but that's what I like.  That no one really knows what I'm wearing unless they know the jewelry line.  Wearing pretty jewelry  during the daytime and people not realizing they are expensive is exactly what I like. Even YG could look not very rich.  Giuliana I suggest trying them both on.  Some people don't look good in YG and others do, and vice versa.  I would purchase the pair you love the most on you.  The frivole and vintage alhambra are very different IMO and two pairs of YG earrings isn't necessarily a bad thing !


----------



## Giuliana

texasgirliegirl said:


> Both are so pretty.
> I tend to shy away from the wg because IMO  it looks like silver (?) but it is very, very pretty.
> You should get whatever you feel you will wear/enjoy the most. No right or wrong answer.



Thank you for the advice! I feel like I may need both eventually...

I agree that WG looks like silver, but am thinking this is a plus since it makes the earrings easier to wear casually.


----------



## Giuliana

Coconuts40 said:


> I used to shy away from white gold because of the same reason. . But I realized I love WG on me and love the reflection of light off the WG VCA.  I think a lot of VCA looks a bit like costume jewelry dare I say  but that's what I like.  That no one really knows what I'm wearing unless they know the jewelry line.  Wearing pretty jewelry  during the daytime and people not realizing they are expensive is exactly what I like. Even YG could look not very rich.  Giuliana I suggest trying them both on.  Some people don't look good in YG and others do, and vice versa.  I would purchase the pair you love the most on you.  The frivole and vintage alhambra are very different IMO and two pairs of YG earrings isn't necessarily a bad thing !



That is exactly my thinking! I prefer if people don't realize that my jewelry is expensive unless they are familiar with it.

My store is transferring a pair in YG, so I will try both next week.

Is your store holding the WG for you?


----------



## Coconuts40

Giuliana said:


> That is exactly my thinking! I prefer if people don't realize that my jewelry is expensive unless they are familiar with it.
> 
> My store is transferring a pair in YG, so I will try both next week.
> 
> Is your store holding the WG for you?



Hi Giuliana, yes they are holding them and honestly I love them! I feel they have a pave 'look' with the shiny polish without being pave.  I have to be true to myself, I am a casual person and in my almost mid 40's I'm not sure that is going to change much.  And if it does, well, I am buying another pave in the future.  What can I say, I want what I want, lol!  Every time I walked out of the store without them, I could not stop thinking of them. 

Take your time!  You have great advice here and as you can see, there is no right or wrong just preference based on your desires and lifestyle.  My advice is to take a photo of you wearing both, and go home to make a decision, look at the photos over the course of a couple of days, and even go back if you need to and try them on again.  I won't lie, the YG in small is gorgeous and it was a tough decision for me too!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Giuliana, yes they are holding them and honestly I love them! I feel they have a pave 'look' with the shiny polish without being pave.  I have to be true to myself, I am a casual person and in my almost mid 40's I'm not sure that is going to change much.  And if it does, well, I am buying another pave in the future.  What can I say, I want what I want, lol!  Every time I walked out of the store without them, I could not stop thinking of them.
> 
> Take your time!  You have great advice here and as you can see, there is no right or wrong just preference based on your desires and lifestyle.  My advice is to take a photo of you wearing both, and go home to make a decision, look at the photos over the course of a couple of days, and even go back if you need to and try them on again.  I won't lie, the YG in small is gorgeous and it was a tough decision for me too!


This is such great advice. You might find that you love this style so much that you ultimately add other variations of the same design (larger, yg, pave etc).
Several of us have done this because the frivole earrings are so much fun and are so very flattering.


----------



## luvprada

Jinsun said:


> They're here, they're here!  I love them!!
> 
> It's so hard trying to take pics. Sorry for the grainy pic.
> View attachment 3658653



Love these- look stunning on you!


----------



## Giuliana

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Giuliana, yes they are holding them and honestly I love them! I feel they have a pave 'look' with the shiny polish without being pave.  I have to be true to myself, I am a casual person and in my almost mid 40's I'm not sure that is going to change much.  And if it does, well, I am buying another pave in the future.  What can I say, I want what I want, lol!  Every time I walked out of the store without them, I could not stop thinking of them.
> 
> Take your time!  You have great advice here and as you can see, there is no right or wrong just preference based on your desires and lifestyle.  My advice is to take a photo of you wearing both, and go home to make a decision, look at the photos over the course of a couple of days, and even go back if you need to and try them on again.  I won't lie, the YG in small is gorgeous and it was a tough decision for me too!



I also feel that for a casual lifestyle the WG works well. Hope you get your pair soon!

Thanks for your advice! I am a bit self conscious of taking pictures in the boutique, but I tend to spend a lot of time there looking at the choices and then go back if needed.


----------



## Coconuts40

Giuliana said:


> I also feel that for a casual lifestyle the WG works well. Hope you get your pair soon!
> 
> Thanks for your advice! I am a bit self conscious of taking pictures in the boutique, but I tend to spend a lot of time there looking at the choices and then go back if needed.



Don't worry about taking photos. I used to feel the same way until my SA suggested I take photos.  He even suggested that I  walk around the store wearing all my earring options and go to each mirror and take a look at the earrings on my ear under different lighting. They won't mind if you take photos, and in fact I am sure they understand the necessity of it.  Nowadays, I have had many SA tell me to take photos of items I am indecisive about. It seems to be the norm now.!  Good luck and feel free to reach out anytime with any questions.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Giuliana said:


> I also feel that for a casual lifestyle the WG works well. Hope you get your pair soon!
> 
> Thanks for your advice! I am a bit self conscious of taking pictures in the boutique, but I tend to spend a lot of time there looking at the choices and then go back if needed.


The SA's are used to taking photos. 
Best way to gain a more objective perspective than simply looking in the mirror sometimes.


----------



## sjunky13

Hello all. I hope to get my signature perlee soon. I called Saturday and he said NYC said it should ship soon. Of course I am thinking of my next piece! 
Besides MOP and ONYX  , what is your fav stone that is available?
I want to try on the Magic ring in a Pretty stone, or another 5 motif , but with color. 
I will be in a VCA boutique soon and want a good list to start with.  
My List ; 
Perlee de Or's 
Perlee hoops
Alhambra piece 
I mentioned the Perlee hoops to my sa again and he said he doesn't recommend them as you can get any gold hoop. Perlee hoop ladies, what do you think?


----------



## sjunky13

sbelle said:


> I have never understood why the socrate earrings aren't more popular.  I have the yellow gold and I wear them for weeks at a time.  I remember a tpfer-- who isn't here anymore-- posted at one time that she was unimpressed with the diamonds, but I love the look.  They are fabulous without being too flashy.  I will look and see if I have a picture of me wearing them.
> 
> ETA:  It isn't so easy to tell in this picture but these are the yellow gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how the flowers can hang just below the ear!
> 
> 
> ETA:  I just found another picture which appears to be an attempt at a closer up look, but i don't think it helps!


These are stunning and I LOVE the BTF finger ring as it is very feminine and flirty and not too much for daytime.


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3656293
> 
> Love these!


Adore these! They are so flirty, yet elegant!


----------



## sjunky13

Coconuts40 said:


> I feel like the work "mini" threw me off which is why I hesitated.  But being bigger than the sweets, it's a nice size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3658030
> 
> They are easy carefree earrings, no hassle, just pretty.
> For those interested in how they look on.


They look very cute on you.


----------



## sjunky13

Jinsun said:


> They're here, they're here!  I love them!!
> 
> It's so hard trying to take pics. Sorry for the grainy pic.
> View attachment 3658653


Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## sjunky13

Coconuts40 said:


> I used to shy away from white gold because of the same reason. . But I realized I love WG on me and love the reflection of light off the WG VCA.  I think a lot of VCA looks a bit like costume jewelry dare I say  but that's what I like.  That no one really knows what I'm wearing unless they know the jewelry line.  Wearing pretty jewelry  during the daytime and people not realizing they are expensive is exactly what I like. Even YG could look not very rich.  Giuliana I suggest trying them both on.  Some people don't look good in YG and others do, and vice versa.  I would purchase the pair you love the most on you.  The frivole and vintage alhambra are very different IMO and two pairs of YG earrings isn't necessarily a bad thing !


I understand 1000%. No one knows what my VCA is .  
My dearest friend's niece got a job at VCA  recently and we had a talk about the price . 
I told her the price of my Frivole earrings and she said they do not look anywhere close to that amount. So now she knows the prices, she thought they were all costume before and thinks I am insane for spending that. 
I am ok with that ! 

BTW her Niece can get up to 90% off on certain vca pieces.


----------



## HADASSA

sjunky13 said:


> Hello all. I hope to get my signature perlee soon. I called Saturday and he said NYC said it should ship soon. Of course I am thinking of my next piece!
> Besides MOP and ONYX  , what is your fav stone that is available?
> I want to try on the Magic ring in a Pretty stone, or another 5 motif , but with color.
> I will be in a VCA boutique soon and want a good list to start with.
> My List ;
> Perlee de Or's
> Perlee hoops
> Alhambra piece
> I mentioned the Perlee hoops to my sa again and he said he doesn't recommend them as you can get any gold hoop. Perlee hoop ladies, what do you think?


I LVE Malachite 

And I agree with your SA - unless it's something quintessentially VCA, I don't think I would spend the kind of money I do for regular pieces, especially similar pieces signature to other designers . My advice would be for the Perle d'Or or the VA 5-motifs...in Malachite  Would NOT advise Malachite for a ring however.

I know that I will be knocked heavily for this by the ladies who have these earrings and love them but if we are talking about the Perlee Clover Earrings, it's
a whole other story.

Sjunky13, I recall from another thread, your fave 3 VCA pieces. Maybe you should revisit it. Right now I am kicking myself for choices I made for my imaginary
lifestyle and not the practical one


----------



## HADASSA

sjunky13 said:


> I understand 1000%. No one knows what my VCA is .
> My dearest friend's niece got a job at VCA  recently and we had a talk about the price .
> I told her the price of my Frivole earrings and she said they do not look anywhere close to that amount. So now she knows the prices, she thought they were all costume before and thinks I am insane for spending that.
> I am ok with that !
> 
> BTW her Niece can get up to 90% off on certain vca pieces.


We ALL need jobs at VCA


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3656293
> 
> Love these!


These are so very light and fresh looking - I have saved this to admire


----------



## sjunky13

HADASSA said:


> I LVE Malachite
> 
> And I agree with your SA - unless it's something quintessentially VCA, I don't think I would spend the kind of money I do for regular pieces, especially similar pieces signature to other designers . My advice would be for the Perle d'Or or the VA 5-motifs...in Malachite  Would NOT advise Malachite for a ring however.
> 
> I know that I will be knocked heavily for this by the ladies who have these earrings and love them but if we are talking about the Perlee Clover Earrings, it's
> a whole other story.
> 
> Sjunky13, I recall from another thread, your fave 3 VCA pieces. Maybe you should revisit it. Right now I am kicking myself for choices I made for my imaginary
> lifestyle and not the practical one


LOL! You have the same SA! he is great. yes, he said he really would not like to sell me them . Ok, I need to dig up that thread! 
I have been looking at Malachite. It is really gorgeous, but is it too St Patrick's 4 leaf clover? Tigers eye has the same Striations , but more neutral. I only have onyx and MOP. I had the turquoise bracelet and it is gone. Don't even want to think about that. 
I have been so pink obsessed lately and want something pink in jewelry. My lucky friend, the fabulous @Sprinkles&Bling has the custom Pink Porcelain De Serves bracelet and it is soooo pretty. I am all over the place I know. I need to focus.


----------



## sjunky13

HADASSA said:


> We ALL need jobs at VCA


I know. She works for corporate and I need to talk with her. lol . If to at least get some good info on upcoming pieces!


----------



## HADASSA

sjunky13 said:


> LOL! You have the same SA! he is great. yes, he said he really would not like to sell me them . Ok, I need to dig up that thread!
> I have been looking at Malachite. It is really gorgeous, but is it too St Patrick's 4 leaf clover? Tigers eye has the same Striations , but more neutral. I only have onyx and MOP. I had the turquoise bracelet and it is gone. Don't even want to think about that.
> I have been so pink obsessed lately and want something pink in jewelry. My lucky friend, the fabulous @Sprinkles&Bling has the custom Pink Porcelain De Serves bracelet and it is soooo pretty. I am all over the place I know. I need to focus.



OH!!! Yes, he would not sell you something that would not work for you. Unless of course you really want it, you can feel free to ignore his advice.
I like that he is very practical but you know us women - the heart wants what it wants.

You have to try the Tiger's Eye with your colouring. It just blended into my skin. I do love the striations on both stones, especially the Malachite. If the TE can work for you, it's a good option.

You have to be sure about the pink - if it's an SO, you are stuck with it.


----------



## HADASSA

sjunky13 said:


> I know. She works for corporate and I need to talk with her. lol . If to at least get some good info on upcoming pieces!


Next year is the Jubilee (50th) Anniversary of the Alhambra Launch. I understand they may introduce new stones. Maybe you can start with that.


----------



## sjunky13

HADASSA said:


> OH!!! Yes, he would not sell you something that would not work for you. Unless of course you really want it, you can feel free to ignore his advice.
> I like that he is very practical but you know us women - the heart wants what it wants.
> 
> You have to try the Tiger's Eye with your colouring. It just blended into my skin. I do love the striations on both stones, especially the Malachite. If the TE can work for you, it's a good option.
> 
> You have to be sure about the pink - if it's an SO, you are stuck with it.


So true. I will got to VCA and try stuff on. I hate going to the boutique sometimes because of the pressure. I will try Malachite and Tigers eye and see if it works for me . I would love something different from MOP and ONYX.
What is on your list next? The Pave Frivole?  Ty for helping.


----------



## sjunky13

HADASSA said:


> Next year is the Jubilee (50tGreyh) Anniversary of the Alhambra Launch. I understand they may introduce new stones. Maybe you can start with that.


Grey MOP?!!


----------



## HADASSA

sjunky13 said:


> So true. I will got to VCA and try stuff on. I hate going to the boutique sometimes because of the pressure. I will try Malachite and Tigers eye and see if it works for me . I would love something different from MOP and ONYX.
> What is on your list next? The Pave Frivole?  Ty for helping.


Pave Frivole in YG - been waiting like forever for it to be made in YG 
OR the 3-flower Socrate in WG.

And take lots of pics when you try on - they help immensely with a decision.


----------



## HADASSA

sjunky13 said:


> Grey MOP?!!


This will be my educated guess


----------



## sjunky13

HADASSA said:


> Pave Frivole in YG - been waiting like forever for it to be made in YG
> OR the 3-flower Socrate in WG.
> 
> And take lots of pics when you try on - they help immensely with a decision.


----------



## sjunky13

Oh 


HADASSA said:


> Pave Frivole in YG - been waiting like forever for it to be made in YG
> OR the 3-flower Socrate in WG.
> 
> And take lots of pics when you try on - they help immensely with a decision.


Oh I adore both. I say both, I would always say Frivole, but those Socrates are fabulous too. Both whimsical and elegant and just the perfect amount of bling.


----------



## HADASSA

sjunky13 said:


> Oh
> 
> Oh I adore both. I say both, I would always say Frivole, but those Socrates are fabulous too. Both whimsical and elegant and just the perfect amount of bling.


In order of preference from most to least favourite :
Earrings
Necklaces
Bracelets
Rings

I always reach for my earrings first and get the most wear out of them.


----------



## sjunky13

Nec


HADASSA said:


> In order of preference from most to least favourite :
> Earrings
> Necklaces
> Bracelets
> Rings
> 
> I always reach for my earrings first and get the most wear out of them.


I am 
Bracelets
Rings/ Earrings
Neckaces.
More often shawls and scarves instead of necklaces. I mean I would still love a 20 motif, but rather have hand goodies!


----------



## nicole0612

sjunky13 said:


> Nec
> 
> I am
> Bracelets
> Rings/ Earrings
> Neckaces.
> More often shawls and scarves instead of necklaces. I mean I would still love a 20 motif, but rather have hand goodies!



Do you swap out your rings on a daily basis?


----------



## lisawhit

sjunky13 said:


> Hello all. I hope to get my signature perlee soon. I called Saturday and he said NYC said it should ship soon. Of course I am thinking of my next piece!
> Besides MOP and ONYX  , what is your fav stone that is available?
> I want to try on the Magic ring in a Pretty stone, or another 5 motif , but with color.
> I will be in a VCA boutique soon and want a good list to start with.
> My List ;
> Perlee de Or's
> Perlee hoops
> Alhambra piece
> I mentioned the Perlee hoops to my sa again and he said he doesn't recommend them as you can get any gold hoop. Perlee hoop ladies, what do you think?


My SA said the same thing about there perlee hoops,  he tried to talk me out of them.   I must say I absolutely love them and wear them all the time.....I would purchase them all over again....

Also, my favorite stone is carnelian


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lisawhit said:


> My SA said the same thing about there perlee hoops,  he tried to talk me out of them.   I must say I absolutely love them and wear them all the time.....I would purchase them all over again....
> 
> Also, my favorite stone is carnelian


I think that sometimes these SA's try to steer us towards more expensive pieces. 
The perlee hoops are great earrings. The beading is beautiful and coordinated with vintage Alhambra so beautifully. They are the perfect size. 
I love mine.


----------



## sjunky13

nicole0612 said:


> Do you swap out your rings on a daily basis?


Yes I swap out all jewelry daily, even my love bracelet. it slides off.


----------



## sjunky13

lisawhit said:


> My SA said the same thing about there perlee hoops,  he tried to talk me out of them.   I must say I absolutely love them and wear them all the time.....I would purchase them all over again....
> 
> Also, my favorite stone is carnelian


Oh ty for this. I wonder if we have the same sa! I bet we do!
 LOL Carnelian  is really gorgeous. I love the cooler red tones more than the warm ones.


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> I think that sometimes these SA's try to steer us towards more expensive pieces.
> The perlee hoops are great earrings. The beading is beautiful and coordinated with vintage Alhambra so beautifully. They are the perfect size.
> I love mine.


No, he is not like that. I think he feels they are too plain for the money. I remember loving the medium, but they don;t make them anymore! I will try the small again.


----------



## poopsie

sjunky13 said:


> Grey MOP?!!





HADASSA said:


> This will be my educated guess




O I hope so!
I can only afford one piece so I will wait and see if they bring out the gray.
So hard to keep my eye on the prize though. Temptations abound!


----------



## sjunky13

poopsie said:


> O I hope so!
> I can only afford one piece so I will wait and see if they bring out the gray.
> So hard to keep my eye on the prize though. Temptations abound!


You can do it! 
What pieces do you like?
I started with the onyx 5 motif. Great piece


----------



## poopsie

sjunky13 said:


> You can do it!
> What pieces do you like?
> I started with the onyx 5 motif. Great piece




An Alhambra necklace---single motif is most likely. I am going to FP this afternoon and will try on a few pieces there as we don't have a VCA boutique here.
When I turned 60 I decided that it was time (as in now or never ) to get in gear and get one piece from the designers I thought I would never be able to have. I got my Cartier watch  so next is a piece of VCA and a low key Hermes bag like a Her bag or an Evelyne.
I just have to list like  a bastard on Ebay to pay for it all 
The problem with that is when I research what things are selling for I always end up with a dozen or so items on my watch list 
I have to continuously chant keep your eye on the prize keep your eye on the prize


----------



## texasgirliegirl

poopsie said:


> An Alhambra necklace---single motif is most likely. I am going to FP this afternoon and will try on a few pieces there as we don't have a VCA boutique here.
> When I turned 60 I decided that it was time (as in now or never ) to get in gear and get one piece from the designers I thought I would never be able to have. I got my Cartier watch  so next is a piece of VCA and a low key Hermes bag like a Her bag or an Evelyne.
> I just have to list like  a bastard on Ebay to pay for it all
> The problem with that is when I research what things are selling for I always end up with a dozen or so items on my watch list
> I have to continuously chant keep your eye on the prize keep your eye on the prize


While it's easy to become star struck by these lively Alhambra necklaces, sometimes one perfect clover is all that you really need. Subtle yet lovely. 
Btw, the Evelyne is a great bag!!


----------



## Giuliana

Coconuts40 said:


> Don't worry about taking photos. I used to feel the same way until my SA suggested I take photos.  He even suggested that I  walk around the store wearing all my earring options and go to each mirror and take a look at the earrings on my ear under different lighting. They won't mind if you take photos, and in fact I am sure they understand the necessity of it.  Nowadays, I have had many SA tell me to take photos of items I am indecisive about. It seems to be the norm now.!  Good luck and feel free to reach out anytime with any questions.


Thank you! I will try to go to the boutique later this week if I can get away from work.



texasgirliegirl said:


> The SA's are used to taking photos.
> Best way to gain a more objective perspective than simply looking in the mirror sometimes.


Thanks for the tip! It never occurred to me to ask the SA to take a photo...I just imagined myself taking somewhat awkward selfies.


----------



## Coconuts40

texasgirliegirl said:


> I think that sometimes these SA's try to steer us towards more expensive pieces.
> The perlee hoops are great earrings. The beading is beautiful and coordinated with vintage Alhambra so beautifully. They are the perfect size.
> I love mine.



I feel this sometimes too!  I felt this time my SA was really trying to push me towards pave.  Although I LOVE pave, it wasn't within my budget this year and not my priority this year.  Once I told him I would return next year for pave, he backed off.


----------



## Coconuts40

HADASSA said:


> I LVE Malachite
> 
> And I agree with your SA - unless it's something quintessentially VCA, I don't think I would spend the kind of money I do for regular pieces, especially similar pieces signature to other designers . My advice would be for the Perle d'Or or the VA 5-motifs...in Malachite  Would NOT advise Malachite for a ring however.
> 
> I know that I will be knocked heavily for this by the ladies who have these earrings and love them but if we are talking about the Perlee Clover Earrings, it's
> a whole other story.
> 
> Sjunky13, I recall from another thread, your fave 3 VCA pieces. Maybe you should revisit it.* Right now I am kicking myself for choices I made for my imaginary
> lifestyle and not the practical one *



YES!!!!


----------



## Coconuts40

sjunky13 said:


> I understand 1000%. No one knows what my VCA is .
> My dearest friend's niece got a job at VCA  recently and we had a talk about the price .
> I told her the price of my Frivole earrings and she said they do not look anywhere close to that amount. So now she knows the prices, she thought they were all costume before and thinks I am insane for spending that.
> I am ok with that !
> 
> BTW her Niece can get up to 90% off on certain vca pieces.



90% off! Wow, that is incredible.  Hope they have 'friends and family' discounts


----------



## nicole0612

Coconuts40 said:


> 90% off! Wow, that is incredible.  Hope they have 'friends and family' discounts



I wonder if that can possibly be how much it actually costs VCA to make a piece. It seems impossibly low, doesn't it? Perhaps it only applies to completely plain items that cost very little to make but are more costly for the brand name. I'm thinking of a plain band that couldn't have cost more than $600 to make but cost me 10 times more.


----------



## MikatheChika

My first Van Cleef and Arpels piece!


----------



## JulesB68

HADASSA said:


> Next year is the Jubilee (50th) Anniversary of the Alhambra Launch. I understand they may introduce new stones. Maybe you can start with that.



I looked at your post and thought that can't be right as Alhambra was launched the year I was born and then it hit me! Doh! Clearly my brain has already gone! (And poo to getting older!!)
Here's hoping the presents make it worthwhile and that VCA bring out something memorable to celebrate the anniversary and I like it (WG pretty please!).


----------



## nicole0612

JulesB68 said:


> I looked at your post and thought that can't be right as Alhambra was launched the year I was born and then it hit me! Doh! Clearly my brain has already gone! (And poo to getting older!!)
> Here's hoping the presents make it worthwhile and that VCA bring out something memorable to celebrate the anniversary and I like it (WG pretty please!).



Happy jubilee year to you then! That deserves a special gift indeed [emoji6]


----------



## pazt

Anyone has intel on the new stones they will use for the Bouton D'Or line launching next week? 

Anyone ?!?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

nicole0612 said:


> I wonder if that can possibly be how much it actually costs VCA to make a piece. It seems impossibly low, doesn't it? Perhaps it only applies to completely plain items that cost very little to make but are more costly for the brand name. I'm thinking of a plain band that couldn't have cost more than $600 to make but cost me 10 times more.


It is probably on discontinued pieces that are not popular.  I know a lot of designers offer discounts like this on pieces that were not popular and have a surplus on.


----------



## sjunky13

She said up to 90% off. I can bet it is not on Alhambra. 
And I was at the jewelry store this weekend and I had him weight my Cartier bracelets to see what he would offer for the gold. 
The answer was horrible! Gold is down. 
We are paying for material and craftsmanship. But also for their profit,  pricey locations and ad campaigns. Most their profit 
We are buying into the brand. After all we could all have custom jewelry made for us for much much less with better stones.

I know people who worked for department stores and get amazing discounts on Hermes and VCA and Chanel. It is a perk to the job .


----------



## sjunky13

sjunky13 said:


> She said up to 90% off. I can bet it is not on Alhambra. I know the retail employed get a discount on it, but not sure how much? They should as they need to wear it at work.
> And I was at the jewelry store this weekend and I had him weight my Cartier bracelets to see what he would offer for the gold.
> The answer was horrible! Gold is down.
> We are paying for material and craftsmanship. But also for their profit,  pricey locations and ad campaigns. Most their profit
> We are buying into the brand. After all we could all have custom jewelry made for us for much much less with better stones.
> 
> I know people who worked for department stores and get amazing discounts on Hermes and VCA and Chanel. It is a perk to the job .


----------



## sjunky13

MikatheChika said:


> My first Van Cleef and Arpels piece!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3665028


Beautiful! Congratulations.


----------



## sjunky13

poopsie said:


> An Alhambra necklace---single motif is most likely. I am going to FP this afternoon and will try on a few pieces there as we don't have a VCA boutique here.
> When I turned 60 I decided that it was time (as in now or never ) to get in gear and get one piece from the designers I thought I would never be able to have. I got my Cartier watch  so next is a piece of VCA and a low key Hermes bag like a Her bag or an Evelyne.
> I just have to list like  a bastard on Ebay to pay for it all
> The problem with that is when I research what things are selling for I always end up with a dozen or so items on my watch list
> I have to continuously chant keep your eye on the prize keep your eye on the prize


Yes! As TGG said , nice simple piece for daily wear. Please post and update us when you do.


----------



## HADASSA

pazt said:


> Anyone has intel on the new stones they will use for the Bouton D'Or line launching next week?
> 
> Anyone ?!?



I don't have any intel but I will be in a VCA boutique on Friday, so I can ask for you. And I hope that the SAs don't play dumb [emoji854]


----------



## HADASSA

sjunky13 said:


> She said up to 90% off. I can bet it is not on Alhambra.
> And I was at the jewelry store this weekend and I had him weight my Cartier bracelets to see what he would offer for the gold.
> The answer was horrible! Gold is down.
> We are paying for material and craftsmanship. But also for their profit,  pricey locations and ad campaigns. Most their profit
> We are buying into the brand. After all we could all have custom jewelry made for us for much much less with better stones.
> 
> I know people who worked for department stores and get amazing discounts on Hermes and VCA and Chanel. It is a perk to the job .



Sjunky, never purchase branded pieces and hope to get a good value for the gold, because you never will.

You must buy gold in places like the Middle East (Dubai, Abu Dhabi) where the design mark-up is about 10% above the gold price to be able to retain some value.

India works 22K and I know the ME works 21K.


----------



## HADASSA

MikatheChika said:


> My first Van Cleef and Arpels piece!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3665028



Lovely sparkle as a starter piece [emoji1360]


----------



## luvprada

Coconuts40 said:


> 90% off! Wow, that is incredible.  Hope they have 'friends and family' discounts



Will they adopt me? [emoji4]


----------



## lovevca

Not sure this is the right place, but I'd love advice! I'd been planning for some time to buy the yg pave vintage Alhambra ear clips but after seeing the new yg pave frivole earrings I'm wondering if I should get those instead as the Alhambra maybe feel a little flat by comparison.  On the other hand, they're a classic.....


----------



## valnsw

lovevca said:


> Not sure this is the right place, but I'd love advice! I'd been planning for some time to buy the yg pave vintage Alhambra ear clips but after seeing the new yg pave frivole earrings I'm wondering if I should get those instead as the Alhambra maybe feel a little flat by comparison.  On the other hand, they're a classic.....



U can't go wrong with either. 

Go into boutique to try how they look on u & u will know which one suits u better or prefer. 

I got the yg pave vintage Alhambra earclips as I prefer the pop of diamonds against the yg. Hence later on, I got the frivole pave in wg as I wanted something in wg pave. 

With the newest pave frivole in yg, which I haven't had the time to try, based on some pix I saw, I must say they are gorgeous, but the yg doesn't show up as much as the yg in the pave vintage Alhambra. 

With this, I would still go with the yg pave vintage Alhambra.


----------



## kat99

lovevca said:


> Not sure this is the right place, but I'd love advice! I'd been planning for some time to buy the yg pave vintage Alhambra ear clips but after seeing the new yg pave frivole earrings I'm wondering if I should get those instead as the Alhambra maybe feel a little flat by comparison.  On the other hand, they're a classic.....



I agree, you really can't go wrong! I  like the Alhambra for a pair you can wear "everyday" or in more casual situations, whereas the Frivole are more "WOW" in my opinion.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hi,


lovevca said:


> Not sure this is the right place, but I'd love advice! I'd been planning for some time to buy the yg pave vintage Alhambra ear clips but after seeing the new yg pave frivole earrings I'm wondering if I should get those instead as the Alhambra maybe feel a little flat by comparison.  On the other hand, they're a classic.....


 Hi. If you want the pave YG Vintage Alhambra and find a pair, grab it because this style combination is being "rested" or being produced in very small quantities.


----------



## 911snowball

Agree on the advice from EB.  I also had the YG VA on my list and after reading about the possibility of reduced availability, I also purchased them this month.  I LOVE them and they are a great everyday earring.  I knew I would eventually get them but I accelerated them to the top of the list and I am so glad I got them sooner rather than later! I own the WG pave frivole and I also plan to add the YG pave as well to my collection. I never thought I would have two pave of the same style but the YG pave is STUNNING and they actually look different
than the WG (or so I am using this as an excuse to enable myself!!).


----------



## Mali_

Sharing from VCA - love this design: http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/la-maison/our-know-how/craftsmanship/mirror-polishing.html


----------



## nicole0612

Mali_ said:


> Sharing from VCA - love this design: http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/la-maison/our-know-how/craftsmanship/mirror-polishing.html



It is astounding how much craftsmanship and precision goes into each piece. Thank you for sharing the video.


----------



## lovevca

*Thank you so much valnsw,  kat99, etoupbirkin and 911snowball for your great advice!  *

*I can see how the pave vintage alhambra is more everyday though they felt very dressy too when I tried them on and I'd have to get used to the bling.*

*It's interesting that you all seem to favor the pave vintage alhambra earrings and I had no idea they were going to soon become rare.  I'm surprised since they do seem to be a classic pair, but knowing that I will hurry to decide and probably get them if I can. *

*At some point though I can see splurging on the pave frivole too -- I simply love the design and have both the large and small yg frivole earrings already -- but maybe wg would be a better option if I were to get the pave yg vintage alhambra now. *

*Does anyone prefer yg pave frivole earrings over the wg, or vice versa?  Is wg perhaps less dressy?*


----------



## Notorious Pink

lovevca said:


> *Thank you so much valnsw,  kat99, etoupbirkin and 911snowball for your great advice!  *
> 
> *I can see how the pave vintage alhambra is more everyday though they felt very dressy too when I tried them on and I'd have to get used to the bling.*
> 
> *It's interesting that you all seem to favor the pave vintage alhambra earrings and I had no idea they were going to soon become rare.  I'm surprised since they do seem to be a classic pair, but knowing that I will hurry to decide and probably get them if I can. *
> 
> *At some point though I can see splurging on the pave frivole too -- I simply love the design and have both the large and small yg frivole earrings already -- but maybe wg would be a better option if I were to get the pave yg vintage alhambra now. *
> 
> *Does anyone prefer yg pave frivole earrings over the wg, or vice versa?  Is wg perhaps less dressy?*



I plan to eventually get the yg, but that's because I own almost nothing in wg.


----------



## birkin10600

Yaaaay! I finally got my pave vintage alhambra y/g yesterday. I am so in love [emoji173] , so classic and blingy. Here's my photos. Thank you for letting me share! [emoji4]


----------



## nicole0612

birkin10600 said:


> Yaaaay! I finally got my pave vintage alhambra y/g yesterday. I am so in love [emoji173] , so classic and blingy. Here's my photos. Thank you for letting me share! [emoji4]
> View attachment 3668029
> View attachment 3668030
> View attachment 3668031



They look so pretty on you! Congratulations


----------



## Suzie

birkin10600 said:


> Yaaaay! I finally got my pave vintage alhambra y/g yesterday. I am so in love [emoji173] , so classic and blingy. Here's my photos. Thank you for letting me share! [emoji4]
> View attachment 3668029
> View attachment 3668030
> View attachment 3668031


How beautiful, congrats.


----------



## bagidiotic

birkin10600 said:


> Yaaaay! I finally got my pave vintage alhambra y/g yesterday. I am so in love [emoji173] , so classic and blingy. Here's my photos. Thank you for letting me share! [emoji4]
> View attachment 3668029
> View attachment 3668030
> View attachment 3668031


Sweet vca  signature


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lovevca said:


> *Thank you so much valnsw,  kat99, etoupbirkin and 911snowball for your great advice!  *
> 
> *I can see how the pave vintage alhambra is more everyday though they felt very dressy too when I tried them on and I'd have to get used to the bling.*
> 
> *It's interesting that you all seem to favor the pave vintage alhambra earrings and I had no idea they were going to soon become rare.  I'm surprised since they do seem to be a classic pair, but knowing that I will hurry to decide and probably get them if I can. *
> 
> *At some point though I can see splurging on the pave frivole too -- I simply love the design and have both the large and small yg frivole earrings already -- but maybe wg would be a better option if I were to get the pave yg vintage alhambra now. *
> 
> *Does anyone prefer yg pave frivole earrings over the wg, or vice versa?  Is wg perhaps less dressy?*


I've got the frivole earrings in large yg, sweet and wg pave. The yg pave are so pretty but if you already have the small yg it might be hard to justify them in pave since they are both yg and the same size. 
IMO the wg pave pair seems dressier because they stand out more. 
The frivole design is so beautiful and flattering that it's understandable why so many of us are getting drawn to multiple pairs. 
I'm still drawn to the small size. As somebody who has both, do you mind sharing which pair you wear most often? Are you happy that you have both sizes?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

birkin10600 said:


> Yaaaay! I finally got my pave vintage alhambra y/g yesterday. I am so in love [emoji173] , so classic and blingy. Here's my photos. Thank you for letting me share! [emoji4]
> View attachment 3668029
> View attachment 3668030
> View attachment 3668031


Gorgeous!!


----------



## luvprada

birkin10600 said:


> Yaaaay! I finally got my pave vintage alhambra y/g yesterday. I am so in love [emoji173] , so classic and blingy. Here's my photos. Thank you for letting me share! [emoji4]
> View attachment 3668029
> View attachment 3668030
> View attachment 3668031



They look amazing on you! Congrats!


----------



## lovevca

Simply beautiful!!!  They sit perfectly on your ear and look so elegant. You've clinched my decision-- thank you!


birkin10600 said:


> Yaaaay! I finally got my pave vintage alhambra y/g yesterday. I am so in love [emoji173] , so classic and blingy. Here's my photos. Thank you for letting me share! [emoji4]
> View attachment 3668029
> View attachment 3668030
> View attachment 3668031


----------



## Coconuts40

birkin10600 said:


> Yaaaay! I finally got my pave vintage alhambra y/g yesterday. I am so in love [emoji173] , so classic and blingy. Here's my photos. Thank you for letting me share! [emoji4]
> View attachment 3668029
> View attachment 3668030
> View attachment 3668031



Congratulations Birkin. These look like they were meant for you! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Coconuts40

lovevca said:


> *Thank you so much valnsw,  kat99, etoupbirkin and 911snowball for your great advice!  *
> 
> *I can see how the pave vintage alhambra is more everyday though they felt very dressy too when I tried them on and I'd have to get used to the bling.*
> 
> *It's interesting that you all seem to favor the pave vintage alhambra earrings and I had no idea they were going to soon become rare.  I'm surprised since they do seem to be a classic pair, but knowing that I will hurry to decide and probably get them if I can. *
> 
> *At some point though I can see splurging on the pave frivole too -- I simply love the design and have both the large and small yg frivole earrings already -- but maybe wg would be a better option if I were to get the pave yg vintage alhambra now. *
> 
> *Does anyone prefer yg pave frivole earrings over the wg, or vice versa?  Is wg perhaps less dressy?*



I like both the YG Pave Frivole and the WG Pave Frivole equally. There is something unique to both.  I wish I could own both!  I tend to gravitate to WG/Pave combination most often. With that said, I will purchase the YG Frivole Pave likely next year, simply because I own the WG Pave Lotus and would like the diversity.  I would say try them on and see which complement you best, and which provide the greatest versatility.


----------



## lovevca

Thanks TGG for your pearls of wisdom!  I see your point about the pave and yg small pairs of earrings being too similar and I did want something dressy so the wg pave frivole earrings sound like the perfect choice...after I scoop a pair of pave yg alhambras

Regarding my frivoles, I first bought the large pair and then the small, which I thought I had rocks in my head for doing. Initially, it really bothered me that the clip showed on the small pair but I added a cushion to the hole in the clip (Lobe Wonder wasn’t quite strong enough for my badly stretched pierced ears) and the clips now stay perfectly hidden.

I’m very glad to have both as I do reach them considerably more than my other VCA earrings, though the large is still my favorite and gets the most compliments.  I’ll have to try the mini’s which look adorable but I think (fortunately) may be too small for me.  But they are tempting


----------



## birkin10600

nicole0612 said:


> They look so pretty on you! Congratulations





Suzie said:


> How beautiful, congrats.





bagidiotic said:


> Sweet vca  signature





texasgirliegirl said:


> Gorgeous!!





luvprada said:


> They look amazing on you! Congrats!





lovevca said:


> Simply beautiful!!!  They sit perfectly on your ear and look so elegant. You've clinched my decision-- thank you!





Coconuts40 said:


> Congratulations Birkin. These look like they were meant for you! Absolutely stunning!


Thank you so much everyone for your lovely comments! [emoji173]


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Does anyone have a picture of themselves wearing the small Perlee hoops?  I just ordered a pair, but I've never seen them being worn.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

HADASSA said:


> I don't have any intel but I will be in a VCA boutique on Friday, so I can ask for you. And I hope that the SAs don't play dumb [emoji854]



Hadassa, do you any intel for us??


----------



## lisawhit

Cavalier Girl said:


> Does anyone have a picture of themselves wearing the small Perlee hoops?  I just ordered a pair, but I've never seen them being worn.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, Lisa!  I think they're going to be perfect.  Love your picture!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> Does anyone have a picture of themselves wearing the small Perlee hoops?  I just ordered a pair, but I've never seen them being worn.


These hoops are the perfect size.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, TGG.  I think you're right about the size.


----------



## lovevca

lisawhit and texasgirliegirl -- I LOVE the perlee hoops !  Yikes this forum is enabling.  Now I want them too!

By the way, when it comes to the small versus large frivole earrings, I find, on me at least, that the small ones go better with my vintage alhambra necklaces and others, whereas the large earrings seem better worn alone.  Just a little more justification for having both!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lovevca said:


> lisawhit and texasgirliegirl -- I LOVE the perlee hoops !  Yikes this forum is enabling.  Now I want them too!
> 
> By the way, when it comes to the small versus large frivole earrings, I find, on me at least, that the small ones go better with my vintage alhambra necklaces and others, whereas the large earrings seem better worn alone.  Just a little more justification for having both!


The perlee hoops are great earrings...the only hoops I ever wear. Not too large nor too small.
I love all sizes of the frivole earrings ....which is getting me into trouble. While I agree that the small is similar to the vintage Alhambra in size I actually like that the large are larger when paired with the vintage Alhambra collection. 
Several years when I purchased the frivole multi station necklace I felt that the larger yg pair looked best when paired with the necklace.
I can easily make an argument for either size...
They are all so pretty and flattering!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

TGG, I'm really hoping I love my new hoops.  I'm of an age that larger ones look as though I'm trying a bit too hard.  I had a large pair of 18k Chanel camellia hoops that I loved, but stopped wearing for that very reason.  They now reside with a dear friend.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oops, forgot to ask.  Did you buy the mini Frivoles?  I've been eying those, too.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> TGG, I'm really hoping I love my new hoops.  I'm of an age that larger ones look as though I'm trying a bit too hard.  I had a large pair of 18k Chanel camellia hoops that I loved, but stopped wearing for that very reason.  They now reside with a dear friend.


You will love them. 
KImber has them too. We should encourage her to post a photo because they look great on her.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> Oops, forgot to ask.  Did you buy the mini Frivoles?  I've been eying those, too.


Yes!
I am planning to give them to one of my daughters.


----------



## sjunky13

kat99 said:


> I agree, you really can't go wrong! I  like the Alhambra for a pair you can wear "everyday" or in more casual situations, whereas the Frivole are more "WOW" in my opinion.


ITA!!!


----------



## sjunky13

birkin10600 said:


> Yaaaay! I finally got my pave vintage alhambra y/g yesterday. I am so in love [emoji173] , so classic and blingy. Here's my photos. Thank you for letting me share! [emoji4]
> View attachment 3668029
> View attachment 3668030
> View attachment 3668031


amazing!!! really gorgeous.


----------



## sjunky13

I get my bracelet tomorrow ladies! I am excited and hope it fits in perfectly with all of my other pieces!  
And yes I am already planning my next piece too.  

I had a weird though of replacing my wedding ring and E ring with the Clover Perlee band. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## sjunky13

Cavalier Girl said:


> TGG, I'm really hoping I love my new hoops.  I'm of an age that larger ones look as though I'm trying a bit too hard.  I had a large pair of 18k Chanel camellia hoops that I loved, but stopped wearing for that very reason.  They now reside with a dear friend.


Good to see you posting her again hun! xoxox


----------



## chaneljewel

Cavalier Girl said:


> TGG, I'm really hoping I love my new hoops.  I'm of an age that larger ones look as though I'm trying a bit too hard.  I had a large pair of 18k Chanel camellia hoops that I loved, but stopped wearing for that very reason.  They now reside with a dear friend.



You will love the perlee hoops, CG!   I wear mine a lot.   There's something about the gold "pearls" that make them so unique and flattering.  I'm so glad that I purchased mine.  Pictures don't show their real beauty.


----------



## lisawhit

chaneljewel said:


> You will love the perlee hoops, CG!   I wear mine a lot.   There's something about the gold "pearls" that make them so unique and flattering.  I'm so glad that I purchased mine.  Pictures don't show their real beauty.


+1


----------



## baghagg

sjunky13 said:


> I get my bracelet tomorrow ladies! I am excited and hope it fits in perfectly with all of my other pieces!
> And yes I am already planning my next piece too.
> 
> I had a weird though of replacing my wedding ring and E ring with the Clover Perlee band. Any thoughts on that?


Several times the thought has crossed my mind that I'd like to replace my wedding band with the VCA (wide band) diamond Perlee ring,  but my wedding band was rather pricey (and it is very sparkly with diamonds) and it feels slightly gluttonous to me (only in my case)...


----------



## sjunky13

baghagg said:


> Several times the thought has crossed my mind that I'd like to replace my wedding band with the VCA (wide band) diamond Perlee ring,  but my wedding band was rather pricey (and it is very sparkly with diamonds) and it feels slightly gluttonous to me (only in my case)...


I would love to see your band! I would turn my ering into a pendant and my wedding ring is a Cartier 3 diamond love, so I can wear that on another finger. ( even tough it doesn't fit my right hand!)


----------



## HADASSA

Cavalier Girl said:


> Hadassa, do you any intel for us??



Boutique directors were in Las Vegas for meetings.

I asked specifically about the new stones fir Bouton d'Or - was told that launched a while back. 

Sadly, the SA knew nothing about a new launch and said it is also too early to tell about next year's plans for 50th Anniversary of Alhambra.


----------



## nicole0612

HADASSA said:


> Boutique directors were in Las Vegas for meetings.
> 
> I asked specifically about the new stones fir Bouton d'Or - was told that launched a while back.
> 
> Sadly, the SA knew nothing about a new launch and said it is also too early to tell about next year's plans for 50th Anniversary of Alhambra.



Thank you for the update!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, Hadassa!


----------



## kimber418

Cavalier Girl said:


> TGG, I'm really hoping I love my new hoops.  I'm of an age that larger ones look as though I'm trying a bit too hard.  I had a large pair of 18k Chanel camellia hoops that I loved, but stopped wearing for that very reason.  They now reside with a dear friend.


You will love your new Perlee hoops.   I was not really a hoop person and I wear mine at least three times a week.   They are so fun and easy.  And a great size!


----------



## etoupebirkin

My 30th wedding anniversary is coming up in a few months. It took a while to get all the pieces in to match. Here is the suite. But I have to wait till the anniversary to wear anything. Though I do occasionally take them out to take a peek.


----------



## lasttotheparty

etoupebirkin said:


> My 30th wedding anniversary is coming up in a few months. It took a while to get all the pieces in to match. Here is the suite. But I have to wait till the anniversary to wear anything. Though I do occasionally take them out to take a peek.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3671557



Amazing!! Congratulations. [emoji172]


----------



## AntiqueShopper

etoupebirkin said:


> My 30th wedding anniversary is coming up in a few months. It took a while to get all the pieces in to match. Here is the suite. But I have to wait till the anniversary to wear anything. Though I do occasionally take them out to take a peek.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3671557


Beautiful!  Happy Anniversary


----------



## klynneann

etoupebirkin said:


> My 30th wedding anniversary is coming up in a few months. It took a while to get all the pieces in to match. Here is the suite. But I have to wait till the anniversary to wear anything. Though I do occasionally take them out to take a peek.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3671557


Congratulations! Just beautiful. Happy Anniversary!


----------



## HADASSA

etoupebirkin said:


> My 30th wedding anniversary is coming up in a few months. It took a while to get all the pieces in to match. Here is the suite. But I have to wait till the anniversary to wear anything. Though I do occasionally take them out to take a peek.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3671557



Oh my !!! 

This is some serious Malachite gorgeousness going on here [emoji7]

Enjoy them with the 30 years of L[emoji173]️VE given by your DH [emoji257]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

etoupebirkin said:


> My 30th wedding anniversary is coming up in a few months. It took a while to get all the pieces in to match. Here is the suite. But I have to wait till the anniversary to wear anything. Though I do occasionally take them out to take a peek.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3671557


Beautiful!!
I especially love the striations on your malachite earrings.  This is an exceptional pair.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

etoupebirkin said:


> My 30th wedding anniversary is coming up in a few months. It took a while to get all the pieces in to match. Here is the suite. But I have to wait till the anniversary to wear anything. Though I do occasionally take them out to take a peek.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3671557


I think that perhaps you need to add a ring so that you will have 30 clovers to commemorate the 30 years you have shared....
(I can justify just about anything when it comes to VCA!)


----------



## baghagg

etoupebirkin said:


> My 30th wedding anniversary is coming up in a few months. It took a while to get all the pieces in to match. Here is the suite. But I have to wait till the anniversary to wear anything. Though I do occasionally take them out to take a peek.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3671557


Sooooooooo fabulous!   Happy Anniversary to you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> My 30th wedding anniversary is coming up in a few months. It took a while to get all the pieces in to match. Here is the suite. But I have to wait till the anniversary to wear anything. Though I do occasionally take them out to take a peek.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3671557



This is sooooo amazing!!! Congratulations![emoji172]


----------



## leechiyong

etoupebirkin said:


> My 30th wedding anniversary is coming up in a few months. It took a while to get all the pieces in to match. Here is the suite. But I have to wait till the anniversary to wear anything. Though I do occasionally take them out to take a peek.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3671557


What beauties!  Happy (early) anniversary!


----------



## Suzie

etoupebirkin said:


> My 30th wedding anniversary is coming up in a few months. It took a while to get all the pieces in to match. Here is the suite. But I have to wait till the anniversary to wear anything. Though I do occasionally take them out to take a peek.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3671557


Oh wow, how absolutely gorgeous, it must be torture waiting to wear them!


----------



## nicole0612

etoupebirkin said:


> My 30th wedding anniversary is coming up in a few months. It took a while to get all the pieces in to match. Here is the suite. But I have to wait till the anniversary to wear anything. Though I do occasionally take them out to take a peek.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3671557



Congratulations on your anniversary. You have selected such beautiful items. I can't wait for more photos once you can officially wear them.


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> My 30th wedding anniversary is coming up in a few months. It took a while to get all the pieces in to match. Here is the suite. But I have to wait till the anniversary to wear anything. Though I do occasionally take them out to take a peek.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3671557



Fabulous!  I was thinking the same thing as tgg...a ring would make thirty clovers.  A beautiful set of ❤️!


----------



## etoupebirkin

texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful!!
> I especially love the striations on your malachite earrings.  This is an exceptional pair.


The earrings were the item that started this buying spree.


----------



## Mali_

etoupebirkin said:


> The earrings were the item that started this buying spree.


There's always something--truly stunning collection


----------



## etoupebirkin

texasgirliegirl said:


> I think that perhaps you need to add a ring so that you will have 30 clovers to commemorate the 30 years you have shared....
> (I can justify just about anything when it comes to VCA!)


Wow, I had not thought about THAT!!! I am getting a great deal of Neimans points...Hmm...


----------



## birkin10600

etoupebirkin said:


> My 30th wedding anniversary is coming up in a few months. It took a while to get all the pieces in to match. Here is the suite. But I have to wait till the anniversary to wear anything. Though I do occasionally take them out to take a peek.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3671557


Happy Anniversary! [emoji253] [emoji257] Such a breathtaking pieces you have there. Perfect collection of malachite! [emoji256]


----------



## eggandbacon81

so so pretty!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I stopped by Neimans today. It's less than a mile from my office. They had malachite rings--even one in my size -- 50! I like the vintage one with the diamond on it best on my hand. I also the the diamond will help protect the malachite, too.

It's on hold for me. You ladies are a bad influence in the best way!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

etoupebirkin said:


> I stopped by Neimans today. It's less than a mile from my office. They had malachite rings--even one in my size -- 50! I like the vintage one with the diamond on it best on my hand. I also the the diamond will help protect the malachite, too.
> 
> It's on hold for me. You ladies are a bad influence in the best way!!!


Yes!!
You actually kind of "need it"....to commemorate all 30 wonderful years. 
Xoxo


----------



## doloresmia

etoupebirkin said:


> I stopped by Neimans today. It's less than a mile from my office. They had malachite rings--even one in my size -- 50! I like the vintage one with the diamond on it best on my hand. I also the the diamond will help protect the malachite, too.
> 
> It's on hold for me. You ladies are a bad influence in the best way!!!



This is so exciting!!!! You inspire me!


----------



## doloresmia

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yes!!
> You actually kind of "need it"....to commemorate all 30 wonderful years.
> Xoxo



You make me laugh.... all the way to the poorhouse! 

With your initial suggestion to etoupebirkin, i of course, went off to the web for more 'research.' I have a ten, plus the magic but 11 is meaningless significance to me, earrings would make it 13, so that is no good... what to add, what to add


----------



## Sparkledolll

etoupebirkin said:


> My 30th wedding anniversary is coming up in a few months. It took a while to get all the pieces in to match. Here is the suite. But I have to wait till the anniversary to wear anything. Though I do occasionally take them out to take a peek.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3671557



Wow! Congratulations dear, beautiful set!


----------



## etoupebirkin

HADASSA said:


> Boutique directors were in Las Vegas for meetings.
> 
> I asked specifically about the new stones fir Bouton d'Or - was told that launched a while back.
> 
> Sadly, the SA knew nothing about a new launch and said it is also too early to tell about next year's plans for *50th Anniversary of Alhambra*.


Oh dear. My mind is wandering in Alhambra-land. My wallet's trembling. One of my fantasies is to have a Magic Alhambra 16-motif with Turquoise, Lapis and Chalcedony—all those wonderful blues and perhaps toss in a couple of diamond motifs to give it sparkle. Either WG or YG, I'm not picky.


----------



## HADASSA

etoupebirkin said:


> Oh dear. My mind is wandering in Alhambra-land. My wallet's trembling. One of my fantasies is to have a Magic Alhambra 16-motif with Turquoise, Lapis and Chalcedony—all those wonderful blues and perhaps toss in a couple of diamond motifs to give it sparkle. Either WG or YG, I'm not picky.



I tried on the TE 20-motifs and it really did sing  to me [emoji6]

But I still want to wait and see what they offer next year for the 50th. It will be safe to assume it will be something in Alhambra, so that's a given.

Your stone combination sounds delightful [emoji7]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

doloresmia said:


> You make me laugh.... all the way to the poorhouse!
> 
> With your initial suggestion to etoupebirkin, i of course, went off to the web for more 'research.' I have a ten, plus the magic but 11 is meaningless significance to me, earrings would make it 13, so that is no good... what to add, what to add


What if you add the magic pendant?


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> What if you add the magic pendant?



Sounds like she already has the Magic Pendant (10 + 1 = 11) [emoji6]

I would suggest the 5-motifs bracelet and she can make the 10 longer.

Realistically, I like to see the VA earrings, Magic Pendant and 5-motifs bracelet [emoji1360]


----------



## chaneljewel

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yes!!
> You actually kind of "need it"....to commemorate all 30 wonderful years.
> Xoxo



I totally agree TGG!!!


----------



## nicole0612

HADASSA said:


> Sounds like she already has the Magic Pendant (10 + 1 = 11) [emoji6]
> 
> I would suggest the 5-motifs bracelet and she can make the 10 longer.
> 
> Realistically, I like to see the VA earrings, Magic Pendant and 5-motifs bracelet [emoji1360]



You're right! I was following along but forgot whose collection the suggestion was for! I absolutely love your quote, "Realistically,..."
[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
I think you are right on point. That could represent the perfect capsule collection.


----------



## sjunky13

etoupebirkin said:


> My 30th wedding anniversary is coming up in a few months. It took a while to get all the pieces in to match. Here is the suite. But I have to wait till the anniversary to wear anything. Though I do occasionally take them out to take a peek.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3671557


Just amazing! WOW Happy Anniversary.


----------



## sjunky13

doloresmia said:


> You make me laugh.... all the way to the poorhouse!
> 
> With your initial suggestion to etoupebirkin, i of course, went off to the web for more 'research.' I have a ten, plus the magic but 11 is meaningless significance to me, earrings would make it 13, so that is no good... what to add, what to add


13 is a lucky number! Trust me.


----------



## sbelle

Am in Paris and stopped in at VCA Printemps to try on the yg pave frivole.  

I love them as much as I thought I would ,  now just have to figure out who is going to pay for them!


----------



## Coconuts40

sbelle said:


> Am in Paris and stopped in at VCA Printemps to try on the yg pave frivole.
> 
> I love them as much as I thought I would ,  now just have to figure out who is going to pay for them!
> 
> View attachment 3673990



They look beautiful on you!


----------



## 911snowball

Gorgeous on you! Sits on the ear perfectly.


----------



## JulesB68

etoupebirkin said:


> My 30th wedding anniversary is coming up in a few months. It took a while to get all the pieces in to match. Here is the suite. But I have to wait till the anniversary to wear anything. Though I do occasionally take them out to take a peek.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3671557



Oh EB! I'm totally malachite with envy here!! Many congratulations to you and your hubby on such a wonderful milestone. xoxo


----------



## HADASSA

sbelle said:


> Am in Paris and stopped in at VCA Printemps to try on the yg pave frivole.
> 
> I love them as much as I thought I would ,  now just have to figure out who is going to pay for them!
> 
> View attachment 3673990


S, tried these as well. They are subtle yet gorgeous  Would love to have them buy can't justify WG and YG in Pave in the same style


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> Am in Paris and stopped in at VCA Printemps to try on the yg pave frivole.
> 
> I love them as much as I thought I would ,  now just have to figure out who is going to pay for them!
> 
> View attachment 3673990


So pretty!!
I predict that these will come home with you.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yes!
> I am planning to give them to one of my daughters.



TGG, are you going to wear them, too?  They look wonderful on you!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

etoupebirkin said:


> My 30th wedding anniversary is coming up in a few months. It took a while to get all the pieces in to match. Here is the suite. But I have to wait till the anniversary to wear anything. Though I do occasionally take them out to take a peek.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3671557



Holy mother of all things good, just amazing!  Can't wait to see a modeling picture!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> TGG, are you going to wear them, too?  They look wonderful on you!


They are cute earrings but I really do think that I "need" the small size.....
It makes me feel happy knowing that my precious girls will wear the baby version of the pair that I wear.  I already wear the large yg and the pave pair often, especially during the Spring/Summer. Someday I can perhaps give the small pair to my eldest and the sweets to my youngest....
I am finding more ways to justify more VCA....yikes.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

sbelle said:


> Am in Paris and stopped in at VCA Printemps to try on the yg pave frivole.
> 
> I love them as much as I thought I would ,  now just have to figure out who is going to pay for them!
> 
> View attachment 3673990



Sbelle, you NEED them!  They look gorgeous


----------



## HeidiDavis

texasgirliegirl said:


> They are cute earrings but I really do think that I "need" the small size.....
> It makes me feel happy knowing that my precious girls will wear the baby version of the pair that I wear.  I already wear the large yg and the pave pair often, especially during the Spring/Summer. Someday I can perhaps give the small pair to my eldest and the sweets to my youngest....
> I am finding more ways to justify more VCA....yikes.




I'm pretty certain that Martha MacCallum was wearing the mini Frivoles last night on Fox News.  Did anyone else notice?  I tried to take a picture to share, but her hair often obstructed the view of the earrings.  Every now and then her hair would move on one side and I could get a glimpse.  I got really close to the television to try to get a better look.  My DH thought I was nuts!  The earrings looked pretty but small (when I could see them), but she balanced it out with a more substantial necklace so the overall effect was nice.  Seems Ms. MacCallum is a VCA fan just like us!  She has worn the pave Frivoles several times in the past.


----------



## HeidiDavis

sbelle said:


> Am in Paris and stopped in at VCA Printemps to try on the yg pave frivole.
> 
> I love them as much as I thought I would ,  now just have to figure out who is going to pay for them!
> 
> View attachment 3673990



Sbelle, I'm not sure which makes me more jealous--how beautiful the earrings look on you or the fact that you are currently in Paris! Lol.


----------



## lovevca

sbelle said:


> Am in Paris and stopped in at VCA Printemps to try on the yg pave frivole.
> 
> I love them as much as I thought I would ,  now just have to figure out who is going to pay for them!
> 
> View attachment 3673990


C'est Magnifique!!!  Curious how you find they compare with the wg pave frivoles?


----------



## MYH

Hi all - I have no idea where to post this but I thought I would share here.  I had the idea to buy a magic long pendant in onyx because of its versatility. Not only can it be worn as suggested on a long chain or doubled up on a short chain, I have found it's also possible to attach the pendant to the clasp and change the look of a 10 motif necklace from being circular to a soft V. I was worried it was over the top clovers but it's actually not obnoxious. It creates a bit of a dressier look which I like and now works well with v-neck tops.  I think many of you here have these two pieces so if you want to try, here's a pic of the concoction from my IG.


----------



## MYH

texasgirliegirl said:


> I think that perhaps you need to add a ring so that you will have 30 clovers to commemorate the 30 years you have shared....
> (I can justify just about anything when it comes to VCA!)



Brilliant idea.


----------



## lovevca

MYH said:


> Hi all - I have no idea where to post this but I thought I would share here.  I had the idea to buy a magic long pendant in onyx because of its versatility. Not only can it be worn as suggested on a long chain or doubled up on a short chain, I have found it's also possible to attach the pendant to the clasp and change the look of a 10 motif necklace from being circular to a soft V. I was worried it was over the top clovers but it's actually not obnoxious. It creates a bit of a dressier look which I like and now works well with v-neck tops.  I think many of you here have these two pieces so if you want to try, here's a pic of the concoction from my IG.


What a fantastic idea and now I "need" a magic necklace. This site is so dangerous -- VCA should pay for free advertising.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MYH said:


> Hi all - I have no idea where to post this but I thought I would share here.  I had the idea to buy a magic long pendant in onyx because of its versatility. Not only can it be worn as suggested on a long chain or doubled up on a short chain, I have found it's also possible to attach the pendant to the clasp and change the look of a 10 motif necklace from being circular to a soft V. I was worried it was over the top clovers but it's actually not obnoxious. It creates a bit of a dressier look which I like and now works well with v-neck tops.  I think many of you here have these two pieces so if you want to try, here's a pic of the concoction from my IG.


Oh wow!! I really like this a lot. 
Do you feel that the clasp is strong enough to support the pendant? 
I can try this with my malachite pieces.


----------



## nicole0612

MYH said:


> Hi all - I have no idea where to post this but I thought I would share here.  I had the idea to buy a magic long pendant in onyx because of its versatility. Not only can it be worn as suggested on a long chain or doubled up on a short chain, I have found it's also possible to attach the pendant to the clasp and change the look of a 10 motif necklace from being circular to a soft V. I was worried it was over the top clovers but it's actually not obnoxious. It creates a bit of a dressier look which I like and now works well with v-neck tops.  I think many of you here have these two pieces so if you want to try, here's a pic of the concoction from my IG.



I am so glad you posted this here as well! It is such a beautiful idea. Do you want to share on this thread who you got the idea from? I think that historical tidbit makes the beautiful look even more special.


----------



## MYH

lovevca said:


> What a fantastic idea and now I "need" a magic necklace. This site is so dangerous -- VCA should pay for free advertising.


LOL. Danger! Danger!



texasgirliegirl said:


> Oh wow!! I really like this a lot.
> Do you feel that the clasp is strong enough to support the pendant?
> I can try this with my malachite pieces.


I do TGG. I think the safer way to do it is to hook the little loop from the necklace first and then hook the larger pendant on second. If you do it the other way around, I feel it's a bit unsafer.  It's perhaps psychological...but that's the way I do it.



nicole0612 said:


> I am so glad you posted this here as well! It is such a beautiful idea. Do you want to share on this thread who you got the idea from? I think that historical tidbit makes the beautiful look even more special.


Hi Nicole  - I've always liked the idea of playing around with VCA pieces.  There is a gal on Instagram who is especially good at it and I think she participates here on TPF as Birkin10600.  

For anyone that's interested, I also have a fantastically creative idea to wear a 10 station necklace and the magic bracelet. The bracelet is the one that has different size clovers and a large MOP clover hanging from it.  I almost bought the bracelet to execute my idea and am still contemplating it.


----------



## Coconuts40

texasgirliegirl said:


> They are cute earrings but I really do think that I "need" the small size.....
> It makes me feel happy knowing that my precious girls will wear the baby version of the pair that I wear.  I already wear the large yg and the pave pair often, especially during the Spring/Summer. Someday I can perhaps give the small pair to my eldest and the sweets to my youngest....
> I am finding more ways to justify more VCA....yikes.





HeidiDavis said:


> I'm pretty certain that Martha MacCallum was wearing the mini Frivoles last night on Fox News.  Did anyone else notice?  I tried to take a picture to share, but her hair often obstructed the view of the earrings.  Every now and then her hair would move on one side and I could get a glimpse.  I got really close to the television to try to get a better look.  My DH thought I was nuts!  The earrings looked pretty but small (when I could see them), but she balanced it out with a more substantial necklace so the overall effect was nice.  Seems Ms. MacCallum is a VCA fan just like us!  She has worn the pave Frivoles several times in the past.



TGG, I can honestly see how the mini frivoles would feel too small especially going from large frivoles to these. I have had them for a few weeks now and I get more compliments on these earrings than any other earring I have worn.  But more importantly I really love the ease of them and they are just simply hassle free.  TGG, I am so glad you are going for the small frivole.  I may be wrong, but I do feel the small are more you style just based on what I have read on this forum 

Heidi Davis: that is too funny, that is something I just did...  I noticed the other day that Lisa Vanderpump was wearing the pave Cosmos (yes please don't judge my choice of television shows)  I think they were the large.  I couldn't stop staring at the television and getting up close to the television just like you, but luckily I was alone


----------



## Coconuts40

MYH said:


> Hi all - I have no idea where to post this but I thought I would share here.  I had the idea to buy a magic long pendant in onyx because of its versatility. Not only can it be worn as suggested on a long chain or doubled up on a short chain, I have found it's also possible to attach the pendant to the clasp and change the look of a 10 motif necklace from being circular to a soft V. I was worried it was over the top clovers but it's actually not obnoxious. It creates a bit of a dressier look which I like and now works well with v-neck tops.  I think many of you here have these two pieces so if you want to try, here's a pic of the concoction from my IG.



What a great idea!  I am going to have to try this!!  Than you for sharing and I'm sure it looks absolutely stunning on you!!


----------



## nicole0612

MYH said:


> LOL. Danger! Danger!
> 
> 
> I do TGG. I think the safer way to do it is to hook the little loop from the necklace first and then hook the larger pendant on second. If you do it the other way around, I feel it's a bit unsafer.  It's perhaps psychological...but that's the way I do it.
> 
> 
> Hi Nicole  - I've always liked the idea of playing around with VCA pieces.  There is a gal on Instagram who is especially good at it and I think she participates here on TPF as Birkin10600.
> 
> For anyone that's interested, I also have a fantastically creative idea to wear a 10 station necklace and the magic bracelet. The bracelet is the one that has different size clovers and a large MOP clover hanging from it.  I almost bought the bracelet to execute my idea and am still contemplating it.



MYH, I am getting all of the gorgeous postings confused! Sorry, I had to do some back-reading to figure out my mistake! It was in fact birkin10600 who had originally posted that Grace Kelly had worn her necklace  in the style that you shared with us with the magic pendant clipped to the 10 station. It is so beautiful and I think that makes it even more special [emoji173]️


----------



## kimber418

sbelle said:


> Am in Paris and stopped in at VCA Printemps to try on the yg pave frivole.
> 
> I love them as much as I thought I would ,  now just have to figure out who is going to pay for them!
> 
> View attachment 3673990


Sbelle!  Those are gorgeous.  I am trying to decide if I should get those even though I already have the WG pave frivole, Large YG and Small YG.  
It is such an awesome earring and looks beautiful on you!


----------



## elizabethtwrs

I tried on the yg pave frivoles at my boutique recently, and I absolutely love them! However, I already have the yg small frivole earrings. Would it be duplicative to have both?? I think realistically I should only have one pair (obviously the pave). But feel that it would be kind of wasted for the plain yg pair to just sit in the drawer...


----------



## Coconuts40

elizabethtwrs said:


> I tried on the yg pave frivoles at my boutique recently, and I absolutely love them! However, I already have the yg small frivole earrings. Would it be duplicative to have both?? I think realistically I should only have one pair (obviously the pave). But feel that it would be kind of wasted for the plain yg pair to just sit in the drawer...



The YG frivole are amazing!! I would say that if you feel comfortable wearing the YG pave frivole casually, then you don't necessarily 'need' the YG. However, as you can see, many here have multiple frivoles.  Frivoles are now my favourite VCA earring.  I have the mini, I am waiting to pick up the WG small (they are putting longer posts in mine), and next year I will likely purchase the YG pave.  My SA was trying to talk me out of the WG small frivole since I plan to purchase the pave. Logically that makes sense and similar to what I just suggested to you. But honestly I am not someone that will feel comfortable wearing the pave everyday. Not because they are too blingy, but it just isn't my personality for many different reasons. Therefore, if you plan on wearing the YG frivole then I don't think it is  redundant.  If you think they are going to sit in a drawer, then yes it might not be worth it.


----------



## lovevca

Coconuts40 said:


> The YG frivole are amazing!! I would say that if you feel comfortable wearing the YG pave frivole casually, then you don't necessarily 'need' the YG. However, as you can see, many here have multiple frivoles.  Frivoles are now my favourite VCA earring.  I have the mini, I am waiting to pick up the WG small (they are putting longer posts in mine), and next year I will likely purchase the YG pave.  My SA was trying to talk me out of the WG small frivole since I plan to purchase the pave. Logically that makes sense and similar to what I just suggested to you. But honestly I am not someone that will feel comfortable wearing the pave everyday. Not because they are too blingy, but it just isn't my personality for many different reasons. Therefore, if you plan on wearing the YG frivole then I don't think it is  redundant.  If you think they are going to sit in a drawer, then yes it might not be worth it.


I've been wondering if I should get the wg small frivole instead of the wg pave.  I too adore the line and so far have the small and large yg frivoles.  The main reason is I'm not sure I would feel comfortable either wearing the pave casually.  Then again, so many have assured me it is an every day earring.  I can't put my finger on why I feel this way and I hope you don't mind my asking what makes you uncomfortable about wearing the wg pave frivole earrings everyday.  Also, do you find the yg pave frivole more "everyday" wearable?


----------



## doloresmia

lovevca said:


> I've been wondering if I should get the wg small frivole instead of the wg pave.  I too adore the line and so far have the small and large yg frivoles.  The main reason is I'm not sure I would feel comfortable either wearing the pave casually.  Then again, so many have assured me it is an every day earring.  I can't put my finger on why I feel this way and I hope you don't mind my asking what makes you uncomfortable about wearing the wg pave frivole earrings everyday.  Also, do you find the yg pave frivole more "everyday" wearable?



Where I live vca and bling is pretty rare, so most people likely think my earrings are costume jewelry... and yes, I put mine on to go to Whole Foods


----------



## Coconuts40

lovevca said:


> I've been wondering if I should get the wg small frivole instead of the wg pave.  I too adore the line and so far have the small and large yg frivoles.  The main reason is I'm not sure I would feel comfortable either wearing the pave casually.  Then again, so many have assured me it is an every day earring.  I can't put my finger on why I feel this way and I hope you don't mind my asking what makes you uncomfortable about wearing the wg pave frivole earrings everyday.  Also, do you find the yg pave frivole more "everyday" wearable?



Hi lovevca: Congratulations on a gorgeous collection!  Making these decisions can be so difficult.
I love fashion and quality, but I don't like attention drawn to me.  I also work in the medical field where I wear scrubs at work.  I think my career was the driving force for not buying the pave for everyday.  I just cannot wear the pave to work.  My weekends are very basic.   I'm just simple  So the pave (on me) just looked 'too much' for everyday earrings, based on my personality, my daily lifestyle, my career.  I want a pair of earrings I can wear and enjoy everyday while staying true to my personality and not feeling that they are worn only on 'special occasions'.  I honestly feel the WG small frivole have a pave-ish look without the price tag and without being blingy.  I agree with most that if you feel comfortable wearing the pave during the day, then go with them.  This is really a very personal decision.  I got so much great advice here, and most suggested the pave instead of the WG- and if I had a different career then perhaps I would but I had to be true to myself.  I have no regrets.
Hmmm, I think the WG and YG can both be worn dressed up or dressed down.  When I do get the WG small frivole from servicing, I will post a picture of them!!

I hope this helped!!

On a side note: I find the pave frivole look more formal than the pave vintage alhambra.  Have you considered the pave vintage alhambra ?  it might be a good alternative.


----------



## lovevca

doloresmia said:


> Where I live vca and bling is pretty rare, so most people likely think my earrings are costume jewelry... and yes, I put mine on to go to Whole Foods
> 
> View attachment 3675685


Love it!!!  I do feel the pave alhambra for some reason are slightly more casual, though, even with those, which I just got, I still feel a little uncomfortable wearing out during the day.  I have the same hesitation with Birkins, but not Kellys.


----------



## Coconuts40

lovevca said:


> Love it!!!  I do feel the pave alhambra for some reason are slightly more casual, though, even with those, which I just got, I still feel a little uncomfortable wearing out during the day.  I have the same hesitation with Birkins, but not Kellys.



Ok I feel the same way!! Actually I don't own a Birkin or Kelly. I prefer Jige, Bolide, Picotin, Evelyn.  I am very under the radar with my items. Where a B or K is recognized, these other bags can often become blended within the crowds.


----------



## lovevca

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi lovevca: Congratulations on a gorgeous collection!  Making these decisions can be so difficult.
> I love fashion and quality, but I don't like attention drawn to me.  I also work in the medical field where I wear scrubs at work.  I think my career was the driving force for not buying the pave for everyday.  I just cannot wear the pave to work.  My weekends are very basic.   I'm just simple  So the pave (on me) just looked 'too much' for everyday earrings, based on my personality, my daily lifestyle, my career.  I want a pair of earrings I can wear and enjoy everyday while staying true to my personality and not feeling that they are worn only on 'special occasions'.  I honestly feel the WG small frivole have a pave-ish look without the price tag and without being blingy.  I agree with most that if you feel comfortable wearing the pave during the day, then go with them.  This is really a very personal decision.  I got so much great advice here, and most suggested the pave instead of the WG- and if I had a different career then perhaps I would but I had to be true to myself.  I have no regrets.
> Hmmm, I think the WG and YG can both be worn dressed up or dressed down.  When I do get the WG small frivole from servicing, I will post a picture of them!!
> 
> I hope this helped!!
> 
> On a side note: I find the pave frivole look more formal than the pave vintage alhambra.  Have you considered the pave vintage alhambra ?  it might be a good alternative.



Thank you so much Coconuts40! What you wrote is extremely helpful in clarifying my own concern.  I used to work in a semi-glamorous job but no longer and I think much as I love the wg pave frivoles, they'd be in the box most of the time.  I'm going to try on the wg frivoles and I think that might a better choice.  I can't wait to see your modeling photo!!  Regarding the pave vintage alhambra earrings, it's funny because I just decided to get them after hearing they may be either discontinued or in low supply.  I agree they feel less formal, but I'm still on the fence whether they are something I will wear daily and I do honestly love the frivole design even more.  I have a few weeks to decide but I'm leaning towards keeping them over switching to the pave frivole.


----------



## Coconuts40

lovevca said:


> Thank you so much Coconuts40! What you wrote is extremely helpful in clarifying my own concern.  I used to work in a semi-glamorous job but no longer and I think much as I love the wg pave frivoles, they'd be in the box most of the time.  I'm going to try on the wg frivoles and I think that might a better choice.  I can't wait to see your modeling photo!!  Regarding the pave vintage alhambra earrings, it's funny because I just decided to get them after hearing they may be either discontinued or in low supply.  I agree they feel less formal, but I'm still on the fence whether they are something I will wear daily and I do honestly love the frivole design even more.  I have a few weeks to decide but I'm leaning towards keeping them over switching to the pave frivole.



Oh, lucky you, congratulations on purchasing the pave vintage alhambra!!!  These are GREAT for everyday earrings and I feel they may satisfy your desire for a pave during the daytime. I do find them more casual than the frivoles and I would not hesitate to wear those everyday.  But somehow the pave frivole with the 3D shape and the bling - well I just couldn't see myself wearing them everyday. If my sister didn't have the pave vintage alhambra, I would purchase them in a heartbeat - but these became her everyday signature earring and I didn't want to take that away from her.

Yes, go and try them on as you may feel different after a few visits and the pave may not look too formal after all ? . It took me several visits to VCA to determine what I liked, what I didn't like.  I walked around the store for 15-20 minutes at a time, stopping at every mirror, lol! My SA was fantastic that way - or he just got tired of my coming in and made me walk around the store, not sure


----------



## lovevca

Coconuts40 said:


> Oh, lucky you, congratulations on purchasing the pave vintage alhambra!!!  These are GREAT for everyday earrings and I feel they may satisfy your desire for a pave during the daytime. I do find them more casual than the frivoles and I would not hesitate to wear those everyday.  But somehow the pave frivole with the 3D shape and the bling - well I just couldn't see myself wearing them everyday. If my sister didn't have the pave vintage alhambra, I would purchase them in a heartbeat - but these became her everyday signature earring and I didn't want to take that away from her.
> 
> Yes, go and try them on as you may feel different after a few visits and the pave may not look too formal after all ? . It took me several visits to VCA to determine what I liked, what I didn't like.  I walked around the store for 15-20 minutes at a time, stopping at every mirror, lol! My SA was fantastic that way - or he just got tired of my coming in and made me walk around the store, not sure


How kind you are!  And so funny too -- I'll take walking around a VCA boutique any day over walking on the treadmill.  You're really helping me with my decision and I think I'll probably stay with the pave vintage.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thanks to MYH I tried something new today. 
Limited edition malachite 10 plus magic pendant.


----------



## klynneann

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3676980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to MYH I tried something new today.
> Limited edition malachite 10 plus magic pendant.


This is gorgeous!


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3676980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to MYH I tried something new today.
> Limited edition malachite 10 plus magic pendant.



I must say you wear this so well...then again, anything looks good on you 

So sad that the alternating malachite/plain gold was limited edition. There are some on evilbay at some ridiculously high prices.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> I must say you wear this so well...then again, anything looks good on you
> 
> So sad that the alternating malachite/plain gold was limited edition. There are some on evilbay at some ridiculously high prices.


Dearest Hadassa, 
You are too kind!!  I haven't seen the listings on "the bay" but will say that Limited Editions always command insane prices on the after market. 
I can't wait to see what will get offered next year for the 50th anniversary of Vintage Alhambra. 
Hopefully something special.


----------



## lovevca

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3676980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to MYH I tried something new today.
> Limited edition malachite 10 plus magic pendant.


Absolutely gorgeous!!!  On an aside, just noticed that one of the four Mother's Day selections on the VCA website is the yg small fleurettes.  Just saying...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

klynneann said:


> This is gorgeous!


Thank you!!
I almost added a malachite 20 motif but that really did seem a bit much. In this case, more wasn't more...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lovevca said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!  On an aside, just notice that one of the four Mother's Day selections on the VCA website is the yg small fleurettes.  Just saying...


I'm in trouble.
With the pieces above, I would love to have had the small yg frivole earrings. 
Too many clovers to wear the vintage earrings and my large yg pair is too much IMO.


----------



## MYH

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3676980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to MYH I tried something new today.
> Limited edition malachite 10 plus magic pendant.



Honey!! Love!!  [emoji736][emoji172][emoji1360] It looks fantastic.


----------



## Coconuts40

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3676980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to MYH I tried something new today.
> Limited edition malachite 10 plus magic pendant.



Absolutely stunning !!


----------



## luckylove

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3676980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to MYH I tried something new today.
> Limited edition malachite 10 plus magic pendant.



So beautiful on you!!


----------



## luckylove

Hi ladies! I have a quick question for you all... how does VCA typically size down the 5 motif vintage bracelet? My DH surprised me with one as part of a gift.  It is my first VCA bracelet and I love it!! I have really tiny wrists, so it needs to be sized.


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3676980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to MYH I tried something new today.
> Limited edition malachite 10 plus magic pendant.



Wow TGG, this looks great on you! Saw my SA yesterday and she said no news about the 50th Alhambra anniversary yet...it's still being discussed and nothing has been finalised.


----------



## Sparkledolll

I picked up my BTF ring yesterday. Very happy with the size and colour of pink sapphire. The sparkle is amazing and looks even better IRL, I'm not great at taking photos. Thanks for letting me share, glad I went with the pink in the end [emoji16]


----------



## luckylove

Natalie j said:


> I picked up my BTF ring yesterday. Very happy with the size and colour of pink sapphire. The sparkle is amazing and looks even better IRL, I'm not great at taking photos. Thanks for letting me share, glad I went with the pink in the end [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677256
> View attachment 3677257



Beautiful! The pink sapphires look stunning on you! Enjoy in the best of health!


----------



## valnsw

Natalie j said:


> I picked up my BTF ring yesterday. Very happy with the size and colour of pink sapphire. The sparkle is amazing and looks even better IRL, I'm not great at taking photos. Thanks for letting me share, glad I went with the pink in the end [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677256
> View attachment 3677257



Major congrats!!! Such a lovely ring and goes so well with your pink nails & H wallet


----------



## birkin10600

Natalie j said:


> I picked up my BTF ring yesterday. Very happy with the size and colour of pink sapphire. The sparkle is amazing and looks even better IRL, I'm not great at taking photos. Thanks for letting me share, glad I went with the pink in the end [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677256
> View attachment 3677257


Love love it hun! [emoji175]


----------



## birkin10600

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3676980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to MYH I tried something new today.
> Limited edition malachite 10 plus magic pendant.


Fabulous!  Look stunning on you! [emoji172]


----------



## etoupebirkin

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3676980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to MYH I tried something new today.
> Limited edition malachite 10 plus magic pendant.


The striations on your Magic are stunning!!!


----------



## ChaneLisette

luckylove said:


> Hi ladies! I have a quick question for you all... how does VCA typically size down the 5 motif vintage bracelet? My DH surprised me with one as part of a gift.  It is my first VCA bracelet and I love it!! I have really tiny wrists, so it needs to be sized.


Yes, I have had links taken out of all of my bracelets because my wrists are small too. They take a few links out between each motif to keep the balanced look. It usually takes about 2 weeks to have it done. Congrats on your new bracelet!


----------



## luckylove

ChaneLisette said:


> Yes, I have had links taken out of all of my bracelets because my wrists are small too. They take a few links out between each motif to keep the balanced look. It usually takes about 2 weeks to have it done. Congrats on your new bracelet!



Thank you so much for letting me know!  So it will always maintain symmetrical look with equal distance between all motifs, yes? I am really excited and can't wait to be able to wear it!! I will post photos as soon as I have it back!


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> I picked up my BTF ring yesterday. Very happy with the size and colour of pink sapphire. The sparkle is amazing and looks even better IRL, I'm not great at taking photos. Thanks for letting me share, glad I went with the pink in the end [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677256
> View attachment 3677257



Natalie, after much deliberation, your choice is pure perfection


----------



## Loubies89

With recent discussion about adjusting bracelet lengths, was wondering if you all had any thoughts on if my sweet Alhambra 6 motif is too long? I got my 5 motif adjusted (took out about 4 links) but didn't bother with my 6 motif! How low do your bracelets usually hang?


----------



## klynneann

Loubies89 said:


> With recent discussion about adjusting bracelet lengths, was wondering if you all had any thoughts on if my sweet Alhambra 6 motif is too long? I got my 5 motif adjusted (took out about 4 links) but didn't bother with my 6 motif! How low do your bracelets usually hang?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677403


Mine hangs about that long and I kind of like it that way.  I think it's just personal preference.


----------



## pazt

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3676980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to MYH I tried something new today.
> Limited edition malachite 10 plus magic pendant.



So Gorgeous on you!!!! I need to try wearing my pieces like this!!!


----------



## nicole0612

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3676980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to MYH I tried something new today.
> Limited edition malachite 10 plus magic pendant.


You did it!!  It looks so pretty on you!


----------



## nicole0612

Natalie j said:


> I picked up my BTF ring yesterday. Very happy with the size and colour of pink sapphire. The sparkle is amazing and looks even better IRL, I'm not great at taking photos. Thanks for letting me share, glad I went with the pink in the end [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677256
> View attachment 3677257


The pink sapphire was my favorite!  So glad you finally have it after such a long wait


----------



## etoupebirkin

Natalie j said:


> I picked up my BTF ring yesterday. Very happy with the size and colour of pink sapphire. The sparkle is amazing and looks even better IRL, I'm not great at taking photos. Thanks for letting me share, glad I went with the pink in the end [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677256
> View attachment 3677257


Oh this looks just so PERFECT!!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Natalie j said:


> I picked up my BTF ring yesterday. Very happy with the size and colour of pink sapphire. The sparkle is amazing and looks even better IRL, I'm not great at taking photos. Thanks for letting me share, glad I went with the pink in the end [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677256
> View attachment 3677257



Beautiful!


----------



## chaneljewel

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3676980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to MYH I tried something new today.
> Limited edition malachite 10 plus magic pendant.



Such a 'wow' piece!❤️


----------



## Sparkledolll

luckylove said:


> Beautiful! The pink sapphires look stunning on you! Enjoy in the best of health!





valnsw said:


> Major congrats!!! Such a lovely ring and goes so well with your pink nails & H wallet





birkin10600 said:


> Love love it hun! [emoji175]





HADASSA said:


> Natalie, after much deliberation, your choice is pure perfection





nicole0612 said:


> The pink sapphire was my favorite!  So glad you finally have it after such a long wait





etoupebirkin said:


> Oh this looks just so PERFECT!!!!





chaneljewel said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you very much for your kind comments. I'm off to ban island [emoji16]


----------



## chiaoapple

Loubies89 said:


> With recent discussion about adjusting bracelet lengths, was wondering if you all had any thoughts on if my sweet Alhambra 6 motif is too long? I got my 5 motif adjusted (took out about 4 links) but didn't bother with my 6 motif! How low do your bracelets usually hang?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677403


It really does depend on your preference, but I personally would go one link shorter (i.e. removing 4 more). I have very small wrists, so even with 8 links removed my bracelets still hang low and scrape on tabletops, etc. I always look at the great photos on this forum with bracelets sitting closer to the wrist and think they look amazing!!


----------



## birkin10600

Yaaaay! Happy to share my new rare  find Mop charm/pendant in white gold.  Thank you for letting me share my intense joy. [emoji2]


----------



## HADASSA

birkin10600 said:


> Yaaaay! Happy to share my new rare  find Mop charm/pendant in white gold.  Thank you for letting me share my intense joy. [emoji2]
> View attachment 3680071



Didn't realize you found a WG Charm - great going [emoji1360]


----------



## chaneljewel

birkin10600 said:


> Yaaaay! Happy to share my new rare  find Mop charm/pendant in white gold.  Thank you for letting me share my intense joy. [emoji2]
> View attachment 3680071



It's gorgeous!


----------



## chanelchic2002

birkin10600 said:


> Yaaaay! Happy to share my new rare  find Mop charm/pendant in white gold.  Thank you for letting me share my intense joy. [emoji2]
> View attachment 3680071



Beautiful!


----------



## LaNote

age old debate. Need advice! first vintage alhambra piece, and really struggling with the ubiquitous black onyx or the more unique red carnelian necklace. opinions welcomed!


----------



## chiaoapple

LaNote said:


> age old debate. Need advice! first vintage alhambra piece, and really struggling with the ubiquitous black onyx or the more unique red carnelian necklace. opinions welcomed!


Obviously, both are amazing, but both happen to be the stones that I don't have -- because my skin tone just doesn't suit. (MOP, malachite, YG, chalcedony work for me.) So, I think it really depends on how they look on you. If both look equally great, and you are not planning on purchasing another necklace soon, I think onyx might be more versatile.


----------



## chiaoapple

Just wanted to share my latest -- signature bracelet in YG. Somehow, I had been debating whether or not to get this for absolute ages -- which is not like me at all! I went back and forth, visitng it at the boutique more than 3 times (all my other VCA purchases, or heck, any purchase, have been on the spot), and then looking at everyone's great modeling pics, before making the decision yesterday.
Now that it's finally on my wrist, I cannot understand what made me so uncertain  I just love it to bits, and even enjoy rubbing off the fingerprint or other small marks that get on it. 
Thanks for letting me share~~~


----------



## LaNote

chiaoapple said:


> Obviously, both are amazing, but both happen to be the stones that I don't have -- because my skin tone just doesn't suit. (MOP, malachite, YG, chalcedony work for me.) So, I think it really depends on how they look on you. If both look equally great, and you are not planning on purchasing another necklace soon, I think onyx might be more versatile.


thanks for your input!!! I'm only a little taken back by Carnelian because I read somewhere the the color of the stone comes off with contact with water? I know its fine jewelry and wearing them in the shower is not advised. Wondering if this is true about Carnelian when in contact with water?


----------



## LaNote

chiaoapple said:


> Just wanted to share my latest -- signature bracelet in YG. Somehow, I had been debating whether or not to get this for absolute ages -- which is not like me at all! I went back and forth, visitng it at the boutique more than 3 times (all my other VCA purchases, or heck, any purchase, have been on the spot), and then looking at everyone's great modeling pics, before making the decision yesterday.
> Now that it's finally on my wrist, I cannot understand what made me so uncertain  I just love it to bits, and even enjoy rubbing off the fingerprint or other small marks that get on it.
> Thanks for letting me share~~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3680579


congrats!! I looks amazing on you!


----------



## sbelle

Wore my butterfly earclips to a company dinner last night.   I forgot how much I love them -- they sparkle like crazy!


----------



## baghagg

chiaoapple said:


> Just wanted to share my latest -- signature bracelet in YG. Somehow, I had been debating whether or not to get this for absolute ages -- which is not like me at all! I went back and forth, visitng it at the boutique more than 3 times (all my other VCA purchases, or heck, any purchase, have been on the spot), and then looking at everyone's great modeling pics, before making the decision yesterday.
> Now that it's finally on my wrist, I cannot understand what made me so uncertain [emoji3][emoji3] I just love it to bits, and even enjoy rubbing off the fingerprint or other small marks that get on it. [emoji813][emoji813]
> Thanks for letting me share~~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3680579


Simply beautiful.  Congratulations.   I have one too, I love mine,  I wear it a lot,  you will find it is such a versatile piece which can stand alone or can be stacked with ease.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

chiaoapple said:


> Just wanted to share my latest -- signature bracelet in YG. Somehow, I had been debating whether or not to get this for absolute ages -- which is not like me at all! I went back and forth, visitng it at the boutique more than 3 times (all my other VCA purchases, or heck, any purchase, have been on the spot), and then looking at everyone's great modeling pics, before making the decision yesterday.
> Now that it's finally on my wrist, I cannot understand what made me so uncertain  I just love it to bits, and even enjoy rubbing off the fingerprint or other small marks that get on it.
> Thanks for letting me share~~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3680579


Great bracelet. I wear mine every day along with the perlee d'or. Enjoy!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> Wore my butterfly earclips to a company dinner last night.   I forgot how much I love them -- they sparkle like crazy!
> 
> View attachment 3680669


Love these earrings!!!
They look beautiful with your lovely dark hair.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

LaNote said:


> age old debate. Need advice! first vintage alhambra piece, and really struggling with the ubiquitous black onyx or the more unique red carnelian necklace. opinions welcomed!


I have both and wear my onyx more often. 
Depends on your coloring/wardrobe because red can still be considered a neutral. 
You should try them both on and select the one that makes you smile. 
Btw, the color of carnelian will not wash off but you still shouldn't get it wet.


----------



## Suzie

birkin10600 said:


> Yaaaay! Happy to share my new rare  find Mop charm/pendant in white gold.  Thank you for letting me share my intense joy. [emoji2]
> View attachment 3680071


Oh wow, how gorgeous, I would die for one of those! Jut stunning.


----------



## birkin10600

HADASSA said:


> Didn't realize you found a WG Charm - great going [emoji1360]





chaneljewel said:


> It's gorgeous!





chanelchic2002 said:


> Beautiful!





Suzie said:


> Oh wow, how gorgeous, I would die for one of those! Jut stunning.


Thank you all lovely ladies! Hope you all can find one for yourself. It's versatile piece. [emoji173]


----------



## Notorious Pink

LaNote said:


> thanks for your input!!! I'm only a little taken back by Carnelian because I read somewhere the the color of the stone comes off with contact with water? I know its fine jewelry and wearing them in the shower is not advised. Wondering if this is true about Carnelian when in contact with water?



Most people are going to say onyx because it's a "safer" choice. My first was carnelian. Love love love it. I dont know where you heard that about carnelian - not true. The reason why you can't wear certain stones in the shower is that they may shrink a bit and you will get tiny air spaces between the stone and the setting. I don't know if this even applies for carnelian (I will assume it does), I know it's true for MOP. If you don't want to worry, the sturdiest pieces are the plain gold versions.


----------



## LaNote

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have both and wear my onyx more often.
> Depends on your coloring/wardrobe because red can still be considered a neutral.
> You should try them both on and select the one that makes you smile.
> Btw, the color of carnelian will not wash off but you still shouldn't get it wet.



Thank you so much for your input! I agree onyx is safe and I'm sure it won't be my last Alhambra piece.


----------



## LaNote

BBC said:


> Most people are going to say onyx because it's a "safer" choice. My first was carnelian. Love love love it. I dont know where you heard that about carnelian - not true. The reason why you can't wear certain stones in the shower is that they may shrink a bit and you will get tiny air spaces between the stone and the setting. I don't know if this even applies for carnelian (I will assume it does), I know it's true for MOP. If you don't want to worry, the sturdiest pieces are the plain gold versions.



Thank you for your insightful knowledge about the shrinking! Good to know!! I'm so torn, feel like I need {want} both. The different shades of carnelian is just so unique and pops but who can go wrong with black? 
 Wondering is onyx is more sturdy and if anyone wears them in the shower? I'm super lazy and just know that I might (probably will) forget to take it on and off.


----------



## Heatha402lv

Does anyone know the name of this necklace? I can't find it anywhere. Someone I follow on instagram has it and every time she wears it she gets a ton of questions and she always says it's VCA... but I can't figure out how to buy one. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Heatha402lv said:


> View attachment 3681384
> View attachment 3681385
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the name of this necklace? I can't find it anywhere. Someone I follow on instagram has it and every time she wears it she gets a ton of questions and she always says it's VCA... but I can't figure out how to buy one. Thanks in advance!!


This is not VCA


----------



## sjunky13

Heatha402lv said:


> View attachment 3681384
> View attachment 3681385
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the name of this necklace? I can't find it anywhere. Someone I follow on instagram has it and every time she wears it she gets a ton of questions and she always says it's VCA... but I can't figure out how to buy one. Thanks in advance!!


It is a fake .


----------



## sjunky13

Hello all! I Finally got my Perlee bangle! Ty to all of my enablers!  Love it stacked with my Alhambra! It goes perfectly. 
How do you guys keep it pristine? I will not wear it with the love.


----------



## sjunky13

sbelle said:


> Am in Paris and stopped in at VCA Printemps to try on the yg pave frivole.
> 
> I love them as much as I thought I would ,  now just have to figure out who is going to pay for them!
> 
> View attachment 3673990


OH MY! I hope you got these lovlies! amazing on you.


----------



## sjunky13

Natalie j said:


> I picked up my BTF ring yesterday. Very happy with the size and colour of pink sapphire. The sparkle is amazing and looks even better IRL, I'm not great at taking photos. Thanks for letting me share, glad I went with the pink in the end [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677256
> View attachment 3677257


PINK is so you and I am glad you got it. The yellow is amazing too. But pink is you!


----------



## sjunky13

Loubies89 said:


> With recent discussion about adjusting bracelet lengths, was wondering if you all had any thoughts on if my sweet Alhambra 6 motif is too long? I got my 5 motif adjusted (took out about 4 links) but didn't bother with my 6 motif! How low do your bracelets usually hang?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677403


Mine are like this and I love the drape and think is is elegant.


----------



## sjunky13

birkin10600 said:


> Yaaaay! Happy to share my new rare  find Mop charm/pendant in white gold.  Thank you for letting me share my intense joy. [emoji2]
> View attachment 3680071


That B!!! :O  Love pink! Lucky to have found that charm. I would love one.


----------



## sjunky13

LaNote said:


> age old debate. Need advice! first vintage alhambra piece, and really struggling with the ubiquitous black onyx or the more unique red carnelian necklace. opinions welcomed!


My first piece was a 5 motif in onyx. No regrets. But if you find that perfect red you like I would take it asap!


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3676980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to MYH I tried something new today.
> Limited edition malachite 10 plus magic pendant.


Wow! I agree everything looks good on you. Your skin is lovely and you wear the pieces so well.


----------



## chiaoapple

Heatha402lv said:


> Does anyone know the name of this necklace? I can't find it anywhere. Someone I follow on instagram has it and every time she wears it she gets a ton of questions and she always says it's VCA... but I can't figure out how to buy one. Thanks in advance!!


Obviously not VCA, but I won't necessarily call it a fake since VCA does not make this design at all.
Wonder why she says it is VCA?


----------



## sjunky13

chiaoapple said:


> Obviously not VCA, but I won't necessarily call it a fake since VCA does not make this design at all.
> Wonder why she says it is VCA?


I see many people claim the pieces are VCA and they are not . I see so many fakes in NYC sadly . They even sell them on the street.


----------



## Coconuts40

sjunky13 said:


> Hello all! I Finally got my Perlee bangle! Ty to all of my enablers!  Love it stacked with my Alhambra! It goes perfectly.
> How do you guys keep it pristine? I will not wear it with the love.



SO pretty!!!!


----------



## birkin10600

sjunky13 said:


> That B!!! :O  Love pink! Lucky to have found that charm. I would love one.


Thank you hun! Congrats on your new beautiful perlee bracelet. [emoji173]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sjunky13 said:


> Hello all! I Finally got my Perlee bangle! Ty to all of my enablers!  Love it stacked with my Alhambra! It goes perfectly.
> How do you guys keep it pristine? I will not wear it with the love.


I wear mine every day and it's still shiny.
The beaded edge seems to protect it.
Love this bracelet!!


----------



## Heatha402lv

chiaoapple said:


> Obviously not VCA, but I won't necessarily call it a fake since VCA does not make this design at all.
> Wonder why she says it is VCA?


Thanks for the help! It's a Bravo reality celeb with a ton of followers so I assumed she wouldn't lie because she tags VCA and there are so many people to call her out!


----------



## HADASSA

sjunky13 said:


> Hello all! I Finally got my Perlee bangle! Ty to all of my enablers!  Love it stacked with my Alhambra! It goes perfectly.
> How do you guys keep it pristine? I will not wear it with the love.





texasgirliegirl said:


> I wear mine every day and it's still shiny.
> The beaded edge seems to protect it.
> Love this bracelet!!



Enjoy your new bangle [emoji7] As beautiful as the Perlee Clover is, there is something about the simplicity of this piece that is just so zen [emoji92]

And TGG can PM you an enabling pic with her Perle d'Or - you really need it [emoji1360]


----------



## chaneljewel

sjunky13 said:


> Hello all! I Finally got my Perlee bangle! Ty to all of my enablers!  Love it stacked with my Alhambra! It goes perfectly.
> How do you guys keep it pristine? I will not wear it with the love.



I love this bracelet.  I wear mine with the perlee d'or.  Always wipe it with a cloth and put it back in the cloth pouch when I'm not wearing.  Still shiny and pristine.  A favorite for me.  I was amazed at its beauty!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Is the Perlee bangle hinged?  Does it come in different sizes?  I hadn't considered it until my Perlee earrings came.  Maybe if I had it, I'd actually wear my vintage bracelets as bracelets.  Yesterday, I discovered I could slip them over my hand without having to maneuver the clasp.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> Is the Perlee bangle hinged?  Does it come in different sizes?  I hadn't considered it until my Perlee earrings came.  Maybe if I had it, I'd actually wear my vintage bracelets as bracelets.  Yesterday, I discovered I could slip them over my hand without having to maneuver the clasp.


Yes. The bracelet is hinged and has a safety clasp. 
Same for the perles d'or.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yes. The bracelet is hinged and has a safety clasp.
> Same for the perles d'or.



Hmm, I really like the perles d'or, but can't get past the price for a thin little beaded bangle.  Love how the closure is virtually invisible.


----------



## purseinsanity

sjunky13 said:


> Hello all! I Finally got my Perlee bangle! Ty to all of my enablers!  Love it stacked with my Alhambra! It goes perfectly.
> How do you guys keep it pristine? I will not wear it with the love.


Congrats!!!  It's a beauty!


----------



## purseinsanity

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3676980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to MYH I tried something new today.
> Limited edition malachite 10 plus magic pendant.


OMG, you are brilliant!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Hi all!  I've behind months and months on this thread so if you see comments on old posts, I apologize!  I'm still trying to absorb everyone's beautiful pieces.  Congratulations to you all!


----------



## purseinsanity

MYH said:


> Hi all - I have no idea where to post this but I thought I would share here.  I had the idea to buy a magic long pendant in onyx because of its versatility. Not only can it be worn as suggested on a long chain or doubled up on a short chain, I have found it's also possible to attach the pendant to the clasp and change the look of a 10 motif necklace from being circular to a soft V. I was worried it was over the top clovers but it's actually not obnoxious. It creates a bit of a dressier look which I like and now works well with v-neck tops.  I think many of you here have these two pieces so if you want to try, here's a pic of the concoction from my IG.


OMG you are a genius!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## purseinsanity

MYH said:


> For anyone that's interested, I also have a fantastically creative idea to wear a 10 station necklace and the magic bracelet. The bracelet is the one that has different size clovers and a large MOP clover hanging from it.  I almost bought the bracelet to execute my idea and am still contemplating it.


Pardon my ignorance!  What is a station necklace?


----------



## purseinsanity

etoupebirkin said:


> Oh dear. My mind is wandering in Alhambra-land. My wallet's trembling. One of my fantasies is to have a Magic Alhambra 16-motif with Turquoise, Lapis and Chalcedony—all those wonderful blues and perhaps toss in a couple of diamond motifs to give it sparkle. Either WG or YG, I'm not picky.


Hi hon!  There's one up on ebay right now.  I have no clue on the seller though, but thought you might want to check it out!


----------



## purseinsanity

etoupebirkin said:


> My 30th wedding anniversary is coming up in a few months. It took a while to get all the pieces in to match. Here is the suite. But I have to wait till the anniversary to wear anything. Though I do occasionally take them out to take a peek.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3671557


OMG!!!  Congrats on the pieces and on your anniversary!


----------



## purseinsanity

etoupebirkin said:


> The way some French companies run (Hermes, I'm looking at you, too) just baffles me.


OMG yesssss!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Cavalier Girl said:


> Hmm, I really like the perles d'or, but can't get past the price for a thin little beaded bangle.  Love how the closure is virtually invisible.



I felt exactly the same so I resisted it for the longest time. Eventually I caved in and bought the RG version, I have worn it so much that it's become an every day piece for me. It goes with everything and I can't recommend it enough. No regrets in getting it and I am going to get a WG version too [emoji16]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> I felt exactly the same so I resisted it for the longest time. Eventually I caved in and bought the RG version, I have worn it so much that it's become an every day piece for me. It goes with everything and I can't recommend it enough. No regrets in getting it and I am going to get a WG version too [emoji16]


I felt the exact same way!!  
Once I purchased this piece, however, I've had absolutely no regrets. 
In fact, I feel that my signature perlee bracelet looks lost without it (and I don't typically stack bracelets).


----------



## texasgirliegirl

purseinsanity said:


> OMG, you are brilliant!!


Thank you but I must credit MYH for this idea.


----------



## chaneljewel

Cavalier Girl said:


> Hmm, I really like the perles d'or, but can't get past the price for a thin little beaded bangle.  Love how the closure is virtually invisible.



I felt the same way for the longest time UNTIL I got this beauty and it was ❤️.   Not sure why, but those gold 'pearls' are exquisite.


----------



## eliwon

texasgirliegirl said:


> The perlee hoops are great earrings...the only hoops I ever wear. Not too large nor too small.
> I love all sizes of the frivole earrings ....which is getting me into trouble. While I agree that the small is similar to the vintage Alhambra in size I actually like that the large are larger when paired with the vintage Alhambra collection.
> Several years when I purchased the frivole multi station necklace I felt that the larger yg pair looked best when paired with the necklace.
> I can easily make an argument for either size...
> They are all so pretty and flattering!





texasgirliegirl said:


> The perlee hoops are great earrings...the only hoops I ever wear. Not too large nor too small.
> I love all sizes of the frivole earrings ....which is getting me into trouble. While I agree that the small is similar to the vintage Alhambra in size I actually like that the large are larger when paired with the vintage Alhambra collection.
> Several years when I purchased the frivole multi station necklace I felt that the larger yg pair looked best when paired with the necklace.
> I can easily make an argument for either size...
> They are all so pretty and flattering!



Beautiful as the Perlee hoops, large and small, are, when my earlobe holes were punched the left one wasn't punched straight from from to back, but at an outward angle. So, the larger the hoop, the more "twisted" outwardly it looks. It looks strange on me when the hoops are not hanging straight and symmetrically - it makes me feel like I've dressed up as a fortune teller, only lacking the crystal ball!


----------



## eliwon

Have read up on the last 150 pages just now - so much beauty and expertise! Haven't seen any posts on the elusive turqoise - has anyone heard something about the rumoured new source? The turqoise Alhambra bracelets disappered from the UK page months ago. I find it strange they still offer Sweets and the Butterfly bracelet in turqoise when they simultaneously rested the turqoise for the 5-piece bracelets.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

eliwon said:


> Beautiful as the Perlee hoops, large and small, are, when my earlobe holes were punched the left one wasn't punched straight from from to back, but at an outward angle. So, the larger the hoop, the more "twisted" outwardly it looks. It looks strange on me when the hoops are not hanging straight and symmetrically - it makes me feel like I've dressed up as a fortune teller, only lacking the crystal ball!


Hmmm
Have you tried switching them to opposite ears?


----------



## eliwon

texasgirliegirl said:


> Hmmm
> Have you tried switching them to opposite ears?



Good advice but sadly all hoops do the same - ideally I should have had a new, straight hole punched in that ear, but I stick to smaller earrings instead, i e not rings but ones shaped like studs - always a safe bet


----------



## kimber418

birkin10600 said:


> Yaaaay! Happy to share my new rare  find Mop charm/pendant in white gold.  Thank you for letting me share my intense joy. [emoji2]
> View attachment 3680071


This is amazingly beautiful!  Is that a word?  It is now!


----------



## kimber418

Natalie j said:


> I picked up my BTF ring yesterday. Very happy with the size and colour of pink sapphire. The sparkle is amazing and looks even better IRL, I'm not great at taking photos. Thanks for letting me share, glad I went with the pink in the end [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677256
> View attachment 3677257


Natalie, your BTF ring is gorgeous and looks beautiful on you!


----------



## birkin10600

kimber418 said:


> This is amazingly beautiful!  Is that a word?  It is now!


Thank you so much kimber![emoji4]


----------



## Sparkledolll

kimber418 said:


> Natalie, your BTF ring is gorgeous and looks beautiful on you!



Thank you Kimber! I'm loving BTF ring, would love to add Frivole one day. [emoji16]


----------



## gagabag

Hi all! Has anyone got the short magic alhambra mop necklace in wg? Need some inspiration. Not sure if I should go with that or the 10 motifs in wg. TIA!


----------



## chiaoapple

sjunky13 said:


> Hello all! I Finally got my Perlee bangle! Ty to all of my enablers!  Love it stacked with my Alhambra! It goes perfectly.
> How do you guys keep it pristine? I will not wear it with the love.


Congrats -- we must've gotten this bracelet a day or so apart 
I am sooooo obsessed with it, really loving how shiny it is... And of course am thinking of getting the white gold one as well now... Yikes.


----------



## sjunky13

chiaoapple said:


> Just wanted to share my latest -- signature bracelet in YG. Somehow, I had been debating whether or not to get this for absolute ages -- which is not like me at all! I went back and forth, visitng it at the boutique more than 3 times (all my other VCA purchases, or heck, any purchase, have been on the spot), and then looking at everyone's great modeling pics, before making the decision yesterday.
> Now that it's finally on my wrist, I cannot understand what made me so uncertain  I just love it to bits, and even enjoy rubbing off the fingerprint or other small marks that get on it.
> Thanks for letting me share~~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3680579


YAY! I love it on you! Will you stack it?


----------



## sjunky13

Coconuts40 said:


> SO pretty!!!!


TY. I really love it!


----------



## sjunky13

chiaoapple said:


> Congrats -- we must've gotten this bracelet a day or so apart
> I am sooooo obsessed with it, really loving how shiny it is... And of course am thinking of getting the white gold one as well now... Yikes.


I know. Yay, so glad we got this piece. The white gold is gorgeous too!


----------



## sjunky13

HADASSA said:


> Enjoy your new bangle [emoji7] As beautiful as the Perlee Clover is, there is something about the simplicity of this piece that is just so zen [emoji92]
> 
> And TGG can PM you an enabling pic with her Perle d'Or - you really need it [emoji1360]


I want that bracelet! I love to stack and I adore VCA. You enablers are just terrible. lol.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sjunky13 said:


> I want that bracelet! I love to stack and I adore VCA. You enablers are just terrible. lol.


This is just for you.


----------



## HADASSA

sjunky13 said:


> I want that bracelet! I love to stack and I adore VCA. You enablers are just terrible. lol.





texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3685395
> 
> This is just for you.



Sjunky, you can let our SA know that I helped enable with TGG's help [emoji6]


----------



## sjunky13

HADASSA said:


> Sjunky, you can let our SA know that I helped enable with TGG's help [emoji6]


He knows! lol. Penny and you xoxox!


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3685395
> 
> This is just for you.


evil! Evil,  I tell you! I want this. LOL. 
I just got another ring too. I am soo banned.  This looks soo good!


----------



## pazt

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3685395
> 
> This is just for you.



i think i want this set for mother's day !


----------



## lovevca

pazt said:


> i think i want this set for mother's day !





pazt said:


> i think i want this set for mother's day !


Me too!   It's a stunning combo!

I'm hoping I can find the perlee bracelet in large to try, as I prefer very loose bracelets.  I'd pair it though with my love bracelet which I simply can't replace for highly sentimental reasons.

TGG, how does the thickness of the perlee bracelet compare to the perlee hoops'?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lovevca said:


> Me too!   It's a stunning combo!
> 
> I'm hoping I can find the perlee bracelet in large to try, as I prefer very loose bracelets.  I'd pair it though with my love bracelet which I simply can't replace for highly sentimental reasons.
> 
> TGG, how does the thickness of the perlee bracelet compare to the perlee hoops'?


The perlee bracelet is thicker than the hoops. 
They are both really wonderful pieces. 
If you need to see them all together I'm happy to take a photo to share.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sjunky13 said:


> evil! Evil,  I tell you! I want this. LOL.
> I just got another ring too. I am soo banned.  This looks soo good!


----------



## lovevca

texasgirliegirl said:


> The perlee bracelet is thicker than the hoops.
> They are both really wonderful pieces.
> If you need to see them all together I'm happy to take a photo to share.


Oh yes, please do! You are a priceless jewel!!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3685395
> 
> This is just for you.



I love this!   Love ❤️ mine!


----------



## lovevca

Just perusing the VCA website and noticed this delightful frivole brooch. I have the medium Rose de Noel clip in mop which I love and wear much more than I'd have thought.   Don't need any more temptations (I'd get one of each Rose de Noel color if money grew on trees)  but I hadn't remembered seeing this one before.  I love brooches, not to mention the frivole collection, and I bet it'd look spectacular!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I've been side tracked.  Have been looking for a diamond bracelet for stacking for some time.  I finally found something I really like.  I have 2 Verdura love knot diamond bands for stacking, and just started consdering the love knot bangle for the opposite hand.  I need advice.  I think I'd use the signature Perlee bangle, and the Perles D'or more, but the Verdura diamond bangle is just so dang gorgeous.  Price wise, they work out to about the same amount.

I should add that I'm not a big "diamonds in the daytime" person, but, but, it's so sweet and pretty.    Help me be practical.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

For reference, here's a picture of the love knot bands.


----------



## gagabag

Decided to get something red last weekend. These are so dark. Colors change to almost black in the dark, to red in low light, and red orange in sunlight. Amazing!


----------



## lisawhit

gagabag said:


> Decided to get something red last weekend. These are so dark. Colors change to almost black in the dark, to red in low light, and red orange in sunlight. Amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3685844


 carnelian


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lovevca said:


> Oh yes, please do! You are a priceless jewel!!!!


Here you go!
My hoops are pink gold, btw.


----------



## klynneann

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3686312
> 
> Here you go!
> My hoops are pink gold, btw.


sigh.


----------



## lovevca

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3686312
> 
> Here you go!
> My hoops are pink gold, btw.


Thank you soooo much for the comparison photo!  They all go spectacularly together and I'm pleased to see the perles d'or bracelet appears considerably bigger. Thanks for helping clinch my decision.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lovevca said:


> Thank you soooo much for the comparison photo!  They all go spectacularly together and I'm pleased to see the perles d'or bracelet appears considerably bigger. Thanks for helping clinch my decision.


So happy to help!
I find that the bracelet is much heavier than I had expected.  Not heavy in terms of weight, just more substantial.  I love the hidden clasp, the safety catch and the idea that each pearl represents a wish...yes, I am so crazy about this brand!


----------



## Bagzzonly

gagabag said:


> Hi all! Has anyone got the short magic alhambra mop necklace in wg? Need some inspiration. Not sure if I should go with that or the 10 motifs in wg. TIA!



Hi there!  Here are a few recent pics from my IG (hopefully this is the necklace you're referring to).  I tend to dress rather causally.  Have fun deciding!!


----------



## gagabag

wonger1024 said:


> Hi there!  Here are a few recent pics from my IG (hopefully this is the necklace you're referring to).  I tend to dress rather causally.  Have fun deciding!!
> 
> View attachment 3686922
> View attachment 3686923
> View attachment 3686920



Oh I love it! Thank you!


----------



## Bagzzonly

gagabag said:


> Oh I love it! Thank you!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Wonger, your pictures are beautiful!  I think if someone could only have one piece of VCA, yours might be the one to choose.


----------



## Bagzzonly

Cavalier Girl said:


> Wonger, your pictures are beautiful!  I think if someone could only have one piece of VCA, yours might be the one to choose.



Thank you!  I agree with you...I find myself wearing this piece most.


----------



## kat99

Cavalier Girl said:


> For reference, here's a picture of the love knot bands.


Hi CG! Do you have a photo of the bangle!

I find VCA to be more wearable everyday than Verdura but Verdura's customer service cannot be beat...!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I don't, Kat.  But, it's on the Verdura website.  Click on "bracelets" then "bangles."

Am waiting for two that are being shipped, but am still undecided.  Verdura or VCA.........


----------



## kcmo

wonger1024 said:


> Hi there!  Here are a few recent pics from my IG (hopefully this is the necklace you're referring to).  I tend to dress rather causally.  Have fun deciding!!
> 
> View attachment 3686922
> View attachment 3686923
> View attachment 3686920



How pretty! Is that a steel Daytona you're wearing?


----------



## Bagzzonly

kcmo said:


> How pretty! Is that a steel Daytona you're wearing?



It is... thx for asking!


----------



## kcmo

wonger1024 said:


> It is... thx for asking!



Stunning! I have the same one and have been a watch fanatic since I was a young girl. VCA appears just as addictive. Uh oh!


----------



## purseinsanity

wonger1024 said:


> Hi there!  Here are a few recent pics from my IG (hopefully this is the necklace you're referring to).  I tend to dress rather causally.  Have fun deciding!!
> 
> View attachment 3686922
> View attachment 3686923
> View attachment 3686920


Hi hon!


----------



## purseinsanity

Cavalier Girl said:


> For reference, here's a picture of the love knot bands.


So beautiful.  Oh lord, I need to stay away from their website.  I'm not that familiar with Verdura.  Must resist!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Cavalier Girl said:


> I don't, Kat.  But, it's on the Verdura website.  Click on "bracelets" then "bangles."
> 
> Am waiting for two that are being shipped, but am still undecided.  Verdura or VCA.........



Oh, my CG...that Verdura bracelet is gorgeous.   I love diamonds too so hard choice.   I have the perlee bangle and perlee d'Or and think they're fabulous especially to wear casually or dressy.  BUT, the diamonds...wow.  Get what your ❤️ heart loves the most right now.


----------



## Bagzzonly

purseinsanity said:


> Hi hon!



Hey there!!  Nice to see you  again [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Need help with sizing on Perlee bracelets.  My right wrist is ever so slightly larger than 6 inches.  I want to wear the Perlee Signature bangle with a Perles d'Or on each side.  Can any of you share the sizes you wear and the diameter of your wrist?  I like bracelets to be a bit loose.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> Need help with sizing on Perlee bracelets.  My right wrist is ever so slightly larger than 6 inches.  I want to wear the Perlee Signature bangle with a Perles d'Or on each side.  Can any of you share the sizes you wear and the diameter of your wrist?  I like bracelets to be a bit loose.


My wrist measures 6 inches and I wear the medium size for both bracelets. Mine are very comfortable and on the loose side. 
Btw, I really love the look of two perles d'or with the signature. It's really pretty to have the two thin bangles together (# 1 and #2) with the wider signature #3.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, TGG.  Can you slip a finger between your wrist and bracelets when wearing them?  I'm hoping that they'll be on loose side for me, as well.  My closest VCA is NM, and they're about 2 hours away.  Fortunately, my SA is wonderful about sending things for me to try by size.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you, TGG.  Can you slip a finger between your wrist and bracelets when wearing them?  I'm hoping that they'll be on loose side for me, as well.  My closest VCA is NM, and they're about 2 hours away.  Fortunately, my SA is wonderful about sending things for me to try by size.


Definitely


----------



## cherylc

finally decided on my late bday self present! got the sweets in onyx bc i liked the contrast and i don't have any onyx pieces yet.

not the most exciting purchase compared to you girls but it's a practical one for me!


----------



## lasttotheparty

cherylc said:


> finally decided on my late bday self present! got the sweets in onyx bc i liked the contrast and i don't have any onyx pieces yet.
> 
> not the most exciting purchase compared to you girls but it's a practical one for me!
> 
> View attachment 3690669



Love sweet earrings. Huge congrats! [emoji322]


----------



## Coconuts40

cherylc said:


> finally decided on my late bday self present! got the sweets in onyx bc i liked the contrast and i don't have any onyx pieces yet.
> 
> not the most exciting purchase compared to you girls but it's a practical one for me!
> 
> View attachment 3690669



Nothing wrong with practical   I am a big fan of sweet earrings and reach for them most often.
Congratulations, onyx is beautiful!


----------



## HADASSA

cherylc said:


> finally decided on my late bday self present! got the sweets in onyx bc i liked the contrast and i don't have any onyx pieces yet.
> 
> not the most exciting purchase compared to you girls but it's a practical one for me!
> 
> View attachment 3690669



Cherylc, I learnt these past couple of weeks that what works for someone else, may not be appropriate for me.

And on this forum, we share in everyone's excitement on their purchases, because they are ALL beautiful [emoji7]

Enjoy your Onyx Sweets - as small as they are, they have great impact [emoji1360]


----------



## dessert1st

cherylc said:


> finally decided on my late bday self present! got the sweets in onyx bc i liked the contrast and i don't have any onyx pieces yet.
> 
> not the most exciting purchase compared to you girls but it's a practical one for me!
> 
> View attachment 3690669



Fantastic choice! I looove these earrings! They go with everything and very sturdy so if I forget to take off it's a non-issue: Enjoy! You may find them to be one of your most used pieces.


----------



## chiaoapple

Hope everyone is having a good weekend! 
Got the chalcedony 10 motif a few days ago, my first piece in white gold. Really love how subtle it is.
I was able to grab the only one in the country, so didn't have to wait [emoji2]


----------



## baghagg

chiaoapple said:


> Hope everyone is having a good weekend!
> Got the chalcedony 10 motif a few days ago, my first piece in white gold. Really love how subtle it is.
> I was able to grab the only one in the country, so didn't have to wait [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3690914


It looks very beautiful on you,  great choice!


----------



## sbelle

Just curious whether anyone has seen the butterfly pink gold pave earclips irl? 






Or has anyone seen modeling pictures of them?  I think I am in love.  

i don't think these had been released when I was looking for a pair a year ago-- at that time the only option was white gold (for the matching earclips).


----------



## Toronto24

cherylc said:


> finally decided on my late bday self present! got the sweets in onyx bc i liked the contrast and i don't have any onyx pieces yet.
> 
> not the most exciting purchase compared to you girls but it's a practical one for me!
> 
> View attachment 3690669



Happy Belated Birthday! I LOVE the sweets. Congrats!


----------



## HADASSA

sbelle said:


> Just curious whether anyone has seen the butterfly pink gold pave earclips irl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or has anyone seen modeling pictures of them?  I think I am in love.
> 
> i don't think these had been released when I was looking for a pair a year ago-- at that time the only option was white gold (for the matching earclips).


They were around when you bought the WG ones Sbelle -  I pointed them out to you. They launched the same time as the PG/MOP pieces but those WG ones really had you mesmerized.


----------



## lisawhit

cherylc said:


> finally decided on my late bday self present! got the sweets in onyx bc i liked the contrast and i don't have any onyx pieces yet.
> 
> not the most exciting purchase compared to you girls but it's a practical one for me!
> 
> View attachment 3690669


Happy Birthday!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> Just curious whether anyone has seen the butterfly pink gold pave earclips irl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or has anyone seen modeling pictures of them?  I think I am in love.
> 
> i don't think these had been released when I was looking for a pair a year ago-- at that time the only option was white gold (for the matching earclips).


I haven't seen these!!
Beautiful!!


----------



## sbelle

HADASSA said:


> They were around when you bought the WG ones Sbelle -  I pointed them out to you. They launched the same time as the PG/MOP pieces but those WG ones really had you mesmerized.



Lol -- the white gold did have me mesmerized!  

 I think the same thing is happening with these -- they are mesmerizing me.  

I had totally forgotten  that you pointed the pink gold out to me .     They must not of been physically in the stores I visited when I was doing my fact-finding on the different butterfly styles .  

I spent about a year in the "dreaming of" mode and visited both Chicago and NYC boutiques to try and convince myself that one of the unmatched pairs would work for me .   When the sales associates at both stores told me they did not llike the unmatched pairs on me,  that started ny obsession with the white gold and the rest is history!


Have you seen any modeling pictures of the pg pave?  I'd love to see them on.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> Lol -- the white gold did have me mesmerized!
> 
> I think the same thing is happening with these -- they are mesmerizing me.
> 
> I had totally forgotten  that you pointed the pink gold out to me .     They must not of been physically in the stores I visited when I was doing my fact-finding on the different butterfly styles .
> 
> I spent about a year in the "dreaming of" mode and visited both Chicago and NYC boutiques to try and convince myself that one of the unmatched pairs would work for me .   When the sales associates at both stores told me they did not llike the unmatched pairs on me,  that started ny obsession with the white gold and the rest is history!
> 
> 
> Have you seen any modeling pictures of he pg pave?  I'd love to see them on.


Sbelle I can tell that you are looking for another VCA fix.


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Sbelle I can tell that you are looking for another VCA fix.





"Just when I thought I was out, they pull me back in"   

(I bet young tpfers won't know where that is from)


----------



## HADASSA

sbelle said:


> Lol -- the white gold did have me mesmerized!
> 
> I think the same thing is happening with these -- they are mesmerizing me.
> 
> I had totally forgotten  that you pointed the pink gold out to me .     They must not of been physically in the stores I visited when I was doing my fact-finding on the different butterfly styles .
> 
> I spent about a year in the "dreaming of" mode and visited both Chicago and NYC boutiques to try and convince myself that one of the unmatched pairs would work for me .   When the sales associates at both stores told me they did not llike the unmatched pairs on me,  that started ny obsession with the white gold and the rest is history!
> 
> 
> Have you seen any modeling pictures of the pg pave?  I'd love to see them on.



They were available online but I always assumed that whatever is online will also be available at the boutiques.

Sorry, haven't seen anyone wear these as yet. But they will definitely be more subtle than the WG [emoji1360]



texasgirliegirl said:


> Sbelle I can tell that you are looking for another VCA fix.



Oh TGG !!! We are all VCA junkies looking for our next fix [emoji23]



sbelle said:


> "Just when I thought I was out, they pull me back in"
> 
> (I bet young tpfers won't know where that is from)



Sbelle, I am one of the "young" ones - don't know that quote.

You are in big trouble - YG Pave Frivole and now these [emoji854]


----------



## baghagg

HADASSA said:


> Sbelle, I am one of the "young" ones - don't know that quote.
> ]




Lol - Michael Corleone


----------



## HADASSA

baghagg said:


> Lol - Michael Corleone



Thank you baghagg [emoji173]️ Just had to Google the name.

I have never seen any of The Godfather movies.

Al Pacino looked so fine [emoji23]


----------



## Zabear

Debating between the perlee clovers pendant in YG or RG. Any thoughts or opinions? TIA!


----------



## baghagg

HADASSA said:


> Thank you baghagg [emoji173]️ Just had to Google the name.
> 
> I have never seen any of The Godfather movies.
> 
> Al Pacino looked so fine [emoji23]


(Off topic,  sorry mods) HADASSA you can catch it on cable, it's on all the time, and it really does hold up (to the passage of time)...  and YES,  he was/is great to watch (translated:  look at  lol)


----------



## HADASSA

Zabear said:


> Debating between the perlee clovers pendant in YG or RG. Any thoughts or opinions? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691498
> View attachment 3691499




The difference between the golds is very little, so it really would depend on personal preference and how each one looks against your skin tone.

I do find VCA RG to be very whimsical and subtle, so I would lean towards that more. And it marries well with WG/Platinum pieces[emoji1360]


----------



## kimber418

Zabear said:


> Debating between the perlee clovers pendant in YG or RG. Any thoughts or opinions? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691498
> View attachment 3691499


 
I love the pink gold in the Perlee Clovers Pendant.  It is such a beautiful pendant.  The thing to remember that VCA's pink gold is very subtle and easy to mix with other golds.


----------



## dessert1st

Apologies for being long winded! Need a little help and would love some thoughts and feedback. I know this may be personal preference but how do people like to wear their bangles,  somewhat fitted with a little room or somewhat a little loose? Feedback on wearing using any bangle with a hinge is appreciated. 

And for any perlee clover owners, how do you like it to fit? I am right handed and wear most bracelets and watches on my left side, rarely wear anything on my right. However if I get a perlee clover  I'd like to have options on which side to wear so that I can have more wearing options to wear more often. The small size perlee clover fits nicely on my left wrist with some space to move, goes over wrist bone nicely without going much down the hand. On the right arm it is kinda fitted, moves some and can maybe go over wrist bone when I shimmy it down or push it down but otherwise it doesn't move too much on my right side. I am not young and not old but I worry also as I get older will my arm/wrist size change etc.  Hope these are not silly concerns. Since the perlee clover cannot be adjusted to fit for any body changes in the future I need to get it right.  I am definitely not getting a medium but my other option would be custom sizing it to be 1 cm larger. I should also say that I am not a huge fan of the bangles constantly sliding down my wrist past my bone. I like how the perlee clover feels on my left side but am concerned about my right side fit. Should also say that I plan to stack with 5 motif clovers also so maybe not too much movement is okay? 

I could just stick to left side and try to get used to having a watch on the right side? Any and all thoughts and suggestions would be really appreciated since this would be a huge purchase for me. Thank you!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

dessert1st said:


> Apologies for being long winded! Need a little help and would love some thoughts and feedback. I know this may be personal preference but how do people like to wear their bangles,  somewhat fitted with a little room or somewhat a little loose? Feedback on wearing using any bangle with a hinge is appreciated.
> 
> And for any perlee clover owners, how do you like it to fit? I am right handed and wear most bracelets and watches on my left side, rarely wear anything on my right. However if I get a perlee clover  I'd like to have options on which side to wear so that I can have more wearing options to wear more often. The small size perlee clover fits nicely on my left wrist with some space to move, goes over wrist bone nicely without going much down the hand. On the right arm it is kinda fitted, moves some and can maybe go over wrist bone when I shimmy it down or push it down but otherwise it doesn't move too much on my right side. I am not young and not old but I worry also as I get older will my arm/wrist size change etc.  Hope these are not silly concerns. Since the perlee clover cannot be adjusted to fit for any body changes in the future I need to get it right.  I am definitely not getting a medium but my other option would be custom sizing it to be 1 cm larger. I should also say that I am not a huge fan of the bangles constantly sliding down my wrist past my bone. I like how the perlee clover feels on my left side but am concerned about my right side fit. Should also say that I plan to stack with 5 motif clovers also so maybe not too much movement is okay?
> 
> I could just stick to left side and try to get used to having a watch on the right side? Any and all thoughts and suggestions would be really appreciated since this would be a huge purchase for me. Thank you!


Since you seem to like the more fitted feel I would recommend that you purchase the small. 
If your wrists expand with age you can always switch it to your left wrist down the road.


----------



## dessert1st

Zabear said:


> Debating between the perlee clovers pendant in YG or RG. Any thoughts or opinions? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691498
> View attachment 3691499



This can be tricky to decide with factors like skin tone and jewelry metal presences etc but here are my thoughts... if you're a YG person then maybe that would work well, but if you're generally WG person then I would heavily consider RG instead. I don't do solid YG because of my skin tone but YG works well when combined with onyx or another color and YG is just the accent. So for me in this style I like RG. RG is much warmer and is just beautiful. But not everyone can wear RG as well as YG either. Good luck deciding! Fun dilemma to have. Beautiful pendant.


----------



## dessert1st

texasgirliegirl said:


> Since you seem to like the more fitted feel I would recommend that you purchase the small.
> If your wrists expand with age you can always switch it to your left wrist down the road.



Thank you so much TGG!


----------



## ChaneLisette

dessert1st said:


> Apologies for being long winded! Need a little help and would love some thoughts and feedback. I know this may be personal preference but how do people like to wear their bangles,  somewhat fitted with a little room or somewhat a little loose? Feedback on wearing using any bangle with a hinge is appreciated.
> 
> And for any perlee clover owners, how do you like it to fit? I am right handed and wear most bracelets and watches on my left side, rarely wear anything on my right. However if I get a perlee clover  I'd like to have options on which side to wear so that I can have more wearing options to wear more often. The small size perlee clover fits nicely on my left wrist with some space to move, goes over wrist bone nicely without going much down the hand. On the right arm it is kinda fitted, moves some and can maybe go over wrist bone when I shimmy it down or push it down but otherwise it doesn't move too much on my right side. I am not young and not old but I worry also as I get older will my arm/wrist size change etc.  Hope these are not silly concerns. Since the perlee clover cannot be adjusted to fit for any body changes in the future I need to get it right.  I am definitely not getting a medium but my other option would be custom sizing it to be 1 cm larger. I should also say that I am not a huge fan of the bangles constantly sliding down my wrist past my bone. I like how the perlee clover feels on my left side but am concerned about my right side fit. Should also say that I plan to stack with 5 motif clovers also so maybe not too much movement is okay?
> 
> I could just stick to left side and try to get used to having a watch on the right side? Any and all thoughts and suggestions would be really appreciated since this would be a huge purchase for me. Thank you!


I really like how the small fits, slim but it still moves. Since you prefer to wear bracelets on your right arm it would be worth making sure the size feels good on that side. If you are really concerned, it may be worth the custom sizing so you have more options in the future. It is a lot of money to spend to not have it possibly not fit.


----------



## dessert1st

ChaneLisette said:


> I really like how the small fits, slim but it still moves. Since you prefer to wear bracelets on your right arm it would be worth making sure the size feels good on that side. If you are really concerned, it may be worth the custom sizing so you have more options in the future. It is a lot of money to spend to not have it possibly not fit.



Thank you ChaneLisette! It fits nicely on the side I normally prefer to wear jewelry. It goes over bone nicely with some space but not loose fitting. It fits in the other side too but almost snug but it can still move. My only problem is that I wear everything on the same side while the other side is usually bare. So I'll probably have to forego a watch when I wear the perlee clover or try training my arm to wear the watch on the other side perhaps. Hmmmm...

Just compared it to a clic H and notice clic H is much  looser fit. I hardly wear bangles, even clic H so I'm not sure what to want.


----------



## Zabear

dessert1st said:


> This can be tricky to decide with factors like skin tone and jewelry metal presences etc but here are my thoughts... if you're a YG person then maybe that would work well, but if you're generally WG person then I would heavily consider RG instead. I don't do solid YG because of my skin tone but YG works well when combined with onyx or another color and YG is just the accent. So for me in this style I like RG. RG is much warmer and is just beautiful. But not everyone can wear RG as well as YG either. Good luck deciding! Fun dilemma to have. Beautiful pendant.



Thanks so much for your advice! You make a great point about YG working well with another color like onyx. I went with RG because i think it does look better with my skin tone and is a bit more subtle. Thanks!


----------



## sjunky13

Cavalier Girl said:


> For reference, here's a picture of the love knot bands.


These are gorgeous! You must get them, they look great on you too.


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3686312
> 
> Here you go!
> My hoops are pink gold, btw.


UGHH. LOL. I think I pay order these hoops and see if I like them!


----------



## sjunky13

chiaoapple said:


> Hope everyone is having a good weekend!
> Got the chalcedony 10 motif a few days ago, my first piece in white gold. Really love how subtle it is.
> I was able to grab the only one in the country, so didn't have to wait [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3690914


Beautiful.I fell in love with a Chacedony bracelet, I wish they made it in YG. Look so nice on you.


----------



## sjunky13

dessert1st said:


> Apologies for being long winded! Need a little help and would love some thoughts and feedback. I know this may be personal preference but how do people like to wear their bangles,  somewhat fitted with a little room or somewhat a little loose? Feedback on wearing using any bangle with a hinge is appreciated.
> 
> And for any perlee clover owners, how do you like it to fit? I am right handed and wear most bracelets and watches on my left side, rarely wear anything on my right. However if I get a perlee clover  I'd like to have options on which side to wear so that I can have more wearing options to wear more often. The small size perlee clover fits nicely on my left wrist with some space to move, goes over wrist bone nicely without going much down the hand. On the right arm it is kinda fitted, moves some and can maybe go over wrist bone when I shimmy it down or push it down but otherwise it doesn't move too much on my right side. I am not young and not old but I worry also as I get older will my arm/wrist size change etc.  Hope these are not silly concerns. Since the perlee clover cannot be adjusted to fit for any body changes in the future I need to get it right.  I am definitely not getting a medium but my other option would be custom sizing it to be 1 cm larger. I should also say that I am not a huge fan of the bangles constantly sliding down my wrist past my bone. I like how the perlee clover feels on my left side but am concerned about my right side fit. Should also say that I plan to stack with 5 motif clovers also so maybe not too much movement is okay?
> 
> I could just stick to left side and try to get used to having a watch on the right side? Any and all thoughts and suggestions would be really appreciated since this would be a huge purchase for me. Thank you!


I like my bangles very loose! I also know someone who is going to custom make a Perlee bangle and you may want to do that if the small amount makes a difference for you.  You should ask to try the medium on , it may fit better then you think.
GL!


----------



## Phoenix123

dessert1st said:


> Apologies for being long winded! Need a little help and would love some thoughts and feedback. I know this may be personal preference but how do people like to wear their bangles,  somewhat fitted with a little room or somewhat a little loose? Feedback on wearing using any bangle with a hinge is appreciated.
> 
> And for any perlee clover owners, how do you like it to fit? I am right handed and wear most bracelets and watches on my left side, rarely wear anything on my right. However if I get a perlee clover  I'd like to have options on which side to wear so that I can have more wearing options to wear more often. The small size perlee clover fits nicely on my left wrist with some space to move, goes over wrist bone nicely without going much down the hand. On the right arm it is kinda fitted, moves some and can maybe go over wrist bone when I shimmy it down or push it down but otherwise it doesn't move too much on my right side. I am not young and not old but I worry also as I get older will my arm/wrist size change etc.  Hope these are not silly concerns. Since the perlee clover cannot be adjusted to fit for any body changes in the future I need to get it right.  I am definitely not getting a medium but my other option would be custom sizing it to be 1 cm larger. I should also say that I am not a huge fan of the bangles constantly sliding down my wrist past my bone. I like how the perlee clover feels on my left side but am concerned about my right side fit. Should also say that I plan to stack with 5 motif clovers also so maybe not too much movement is okay?
> 
> I could just stick to left side and try to get used to having a watch on the right side? Any and all thoughts and suggestions would be really appreciated since this would be a huge purchase for me. Thank you!



Hmmm...my wrists have not changed, not even a little bit, for several decades.  I'm not sure how "snug" the S size fits over your right wrist.  But if it's uncomfortable *now*, then I wouldn't.  The customs route might be the best solution - I'd be interested in knowing how much of a premium VCA would charge you for this.


----------



## Phoenix123

Incidentally, dessert1st, this is how I wear mine: Size S over tiny wrists (12.5cm in circumference).  I like how it fits, loose but not too loose and certainly not tight or uncomfortable in any way.


----------



## CATEYES

gagabag said:


> Decided to get something red last weekend. These are so dark. Colors change to almost black in the dark, to red in low light, and red orange in sunlight. Amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3685844


Love these!!!!❤️❤️


----------



## dessert1st

Phoenix123 said:


> Hmmm...my wrists have not changed, not even a little bit, for several decades.  I'm not sure how "snug" the S size fits over your right wrist.  But if it's uncomfortable *now*, then I wouldn't.  The customs route might be the best solution - I'd be interested in knowing how much of a premium VCA would charge you for this.





Phoenix123 said:


> Incidentally, dessert1st, this is how I wear mine: Size S over tiny wrists (12.5cm in circumference).  I like how it fits, loose but not too loose and certainly not tight or uncomfortable in any way.



Phoenix, You are a doll to reply and send pics! Much appreciated! Your jewelry is beautiful btw. I am such a jewelry novice and don't own many bangles... one non-hinged so it's big and a couple Clic-H so I have no idea what to want for this piece. Since this piece is so expensive I am afraid to make a mistake.  My wrist is a litte larger than yours, maybe short of 14cm. On my left side it is comfortable and on the right side it is more fitted with less room to spare. Neither are uncomfortable but since this clover perlee is a much smaller fit than a Clic-H I'm being cautious.  I've never had a bangle that was more fitted. Don't wear a Love bangle etc.

Thanks again for your contribution. If you ever in the mood, would be curious to have a side angle photo to show how much space your bracelet has against when worn. TIA!


----------



## ChaneLisette

dessert1st said:


> Thank you ChaneLisette! It fits nicely on the side I normally prefer to wear jewelry. It goes over bone nicely with some space but not loose fitting. It fits in the other side too but almost snug but it can still move. My only problem is that I wear everything on the same side while the other side is usually bare. So I'll probably have to forego a watch when I wear the perlee clover or try training my arm to wear the watch on the other side perhaps. Hmmmm...
> 
> Just compared it to a clic H and notice clic H is much  looser fit. I hardly wear bangles, even clic H so I'm not sure what to want.


I agree the clic H is quite big and I like that the VCA perlee fits really well. My wrist is about 12.75 cm and here is a picture I took of it when I first purchased it. The bracelet slides up to my hand and halfway up my arm. It turns but I do not notice it because the pattern is the same on both sides.


----------



## dessert1st

ChaneLisette said:


> I agree the clic H is quite big and I like that the VCA perlee fits really well. My wrist is about 12.75 cm and here is a picture I took of it when I first purchased it. The bracelet slides up to my hand and halfway up my arm. It turns but I do not notice it because the pattern is the same on both sides.
> 
> View attachment 3693556
> View attachment 3693557



ChanelLisette- You are so sweet and kind to post a side picture! Very appreciated!! I'm going to measure my wrist again but think mine is at least a centimeter more.  Let me see if I can post a picture of how much space is left when I wear it.  Thank you again!!


----------



## sakuramickey

Phoenix123 said:


> Incidentally, dessert1st, this is how I wear mine: Size S over tiny wrists (12.5cm in circumference).  I like how it fits, loose but not too loose and certainly not tight or uncomfortable in any way.


Gorgeous


----------



## sakuramickey

ChaneLisette said:


> I agree the clic H is quite big and I like that the VCA perlee fits really well. My wrist is about 12.75 cm and here is a picture I took of it when I first purchased it. The bracelet slides up to my hand and halfway up my arm. It turns but I do not notice it because the pattern is the same on both sides.
> 
> View attachment 3693556
> View attachment 3693557


Absolutely stunning   Especially with the signature perlee


----------



## ChaneLisette

dessert1st said:


> ChanelLisette- You are so sweet and kind to post a side picture! Very appreciated!! I'm going to measure my wrist again but think mine is at least a centimeter more.  Let me see if I can post a picture of how much space is left when I wear it.  Thank you again!!


Happy to help! It was hard to capture but there was more room underneath too. I do find it unusual that there is such a large size difference between the small and medium but only a centimeter between the medium and large. To me this would be an extra small and the small size should be around 16 cm.


----------



## ChaneLisette

sakuramickey said:


> Absolutely stunning   Especially with the signature perlee


Thank you so much! ❤️


----------



## kewave

ChaneLisette said:


> Happy to help! It was hard to capture but there was more room underneath too. I do find it unusual that there is such a large size difference between the small and medium but only a centimeter between the medium and large. To me this would be an extra small and the small size should be around 16 cm.


Agree!
I tried on both small and medium, unfortunately I'm in between these 2 sizes and needs 15-16cm. I'm unwilling to pay a premium to customize so will strike off Perlee bracelet from my list. My wallet is happy with that decision


----------



## Toronto24

Hello fellow VCA lovers. I would love your opinion on if wearing two 10 motifs together feels the same as just having a 20 motif. Does seeing the clasps bother you?

My Alhambra collection consists of:
- MOP YG sweets for daily wear as well as the vintage size for evenings
- MOP YG vintage pendant
- MOP YG magic pendant
- MOP YG 5 motif bracelet
- 10 motif vintage MOP (fairly recent purchase but haven't picked up at as it is just arrived after sending it to request having an extender made).

I purchased the 10 motif truly only because the SA talked me into it- said I could wear the 10 motif and pass along my vintage pendant to my daughter (who is only 8 btw!). I have always wanted a 20 motif. She convinced me by saying the 10 motif is more versatile- I can purchase another 10 motif to wear as 20, I could wear it with my 5 motif bracelet, I could wear it on its own or with the extender. More options.

Just wondering if I made the right choice and if I should then next plan to purchase another 10 motif or keep the 20 motif on my wish list?

A penny for your thoughts?


----------



## Myako

Hi, VCA lovers ♪
Have anyone changed the length of vintage Alhambra 10 motif or 20 motif? According to SA, it's possible to change the size of a chain up to 5cm.
I have 10motifs of MOP and chalcedony.then, I'm considering to add chain to MOP. What do you think about this? 
Could you give me your opinion?


----------



## lisawhit

Myako said:


> Hi, VCA lovers ♪
> Have anyone changed the length of vintage Alhambra 10 motif or 20 motif? According to SA, it's possible to change the size of a chain up to 5cm.
> I have 10motifs of MOP and chalcedony.then, I'm considering to add chain to MOP. What do you think about this?
> Could you give me your opinion?



I had my 10 motif yg extended to a 20 inch length.  I have no regrets...everyone says it's the perfect length on me.  I believe it's a personal decision.


----------



## Myako

Thank you for your opinion.
Since I've heard of a opinion such as ”I made 4cm longer,but now I'm thinking to have it shorter a little ,
because my necklace go down and it's like a V shape on me and not round any more.” ...it made me a second thought whether 5cm longer is right decision or not..




lisawhit said:


> I had my 10 motif yg extended to a 20 inch length.  I have no regrets...everyone says it's the perfect length on me.  I believe it's a personal decision.


----------



## HADASSA

Myako said:


> Thank you for your opinion.
> Since I've heard of a opinion such as ”I made 4cm longer,but now I'm thinking to have it shorter a little ,
> because my necklace go down and it's like a V shape on me and not round any more.” ...it made me a second thought whether 5cm longer is right decision or not..



Myako, you can add two links in between motifs and still maintain the round shape that you desire. And if you purchase another 10, then you will have to maintain the same length for uniformity.

OR you can add an extender for days you want a longer look, without touching the necklace at all.

OR, you can skip the process altogether if you intend to wear as a 20, since that length is perfect on its own.


----------



## HADASSA

Toronto24 said:


> Hello fellow VCA lovers. I would love your opinion on if wearing two 10 motifs together feels the same as just having a 20 motif. Does seeing the clasps bother you?
> 
> My Alhambra collection consists of:
> - MOP YG sweets for daily wear as well as the vintage size for evenings
> - MOP YG vintage pendant
> - MOP YG magic pendant
> - MOP YG 5 motif bracelet
> - 10 motif vintage MOP (fairly recent purchase but haven't picked up at as it is just arrived after sending it to request having an extender made).
> 
> I purchased the 10 motif truly only because the SA talked me into it- said I could wear the 10 motif and pass along my vintage pendant to my daughter (who is only 8 btw!). I have always wanted a 20 motif. She convinced me by saying the 10 motif is more versatile- I can purchase another 10 motif to wear as 20, I could wear it with my 5 motif bracelet, I could wear it on its own or with the extender. More options.
> 
> Just wondering if I made the right choice and if I should then next plan to purchase another 10 motif or keep the 20 motif on my wish list?
> 
> A penny for your thoughts?



The VCA clasps have been redesigned and are now quite attractive[emoji1360] In my humble opinion, it does not detract from the beauty of the necklace in any way. 

2 X 10s give you versatility. Unless you are going to purchase a 20 in a different stone, I would say go for the other 10 in MOP. It's half the price of a 20 [emoji6]


----------



## Zabear

dessert1st said:


> This can be tricky to decide with factors like skin tone and jewelry metal presences etc but here are my thoughts... if you're a YG person then maybe that would work well, but if you're generally WG person then I would heavily consider RG instead. I don't do solid YG because of my skin tone but YG works well when combined with onyx or another color and YG is just the accent. So for me in this style I like RG. RG is much warmer and is just beautiful. But not everyone can wear RG as well as YG either. Good luck deciding! Fun dilemma to have. Beautiful pendant.



Thanks so everyone for your helpful input! I went with the RG. What do you think? Sorry for the bad picture quality and the security tag. Just want to make sure it's the right choice before I remove it!


----------



## HADASSA

Zabear said:


> Thanks so everyone for your helpful input! I went with the RG. What do you think? Sorry for the bad picture quality and the security tag. Just want to make sure it's the right choice before I remove it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3694579



Suits your skin tone perfectly [emoji1360]


----------



## Toronto24

HADASSA said:


> The VCA clasps have been redesigned and are now quite attractive[emoji1360] In my humble opinion, it does not detract from the beauty of the necklace in any way.
> 
> 2 X 10s give you versatility. Unless you are going to purchase a 20 in a different stone, I would say go for the other 10 in MOP. It's half the price of a 20 [emoji6]



Thank you Hadassa


----------



## Myako

HADASSA said:


> Myako, you can add two links in between motifs and still maintain the round shape that you desire. And if you purchase another 10, then you will have to maintain the same length for uniformity.
> 
> OR you can add an extender for days you want a longer look, without touching the necklace at all.
> 
> OR, you can skip the process altogether if you intend to wear as a 20, since that length is perfect on its own.



Thanks a lot


----------



## TankerToad

Zabear said:


> Thanks so everyone for your helpful input! I went with the RG. What do you think? Sorry for the bad picture quality and the security tag. Just want to make sure it's the right choice before I remove it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3694579



Beautiful !!


----------



## sakuramickey

HADASSA said:


> Myako, you can add two links in between motifs and still maintain the round shape that you desire. And if you purchase another 10, then you will have to maintain the same length for uniformity.
> 
> OR you can add an extender for days you want a longer look, without touching the necklace at all.
> 
> OR, you can skip the process altogether if you intend to wear as a 20, since that length is perfect on its own.


Hi Hadassa, the extender that you mentioned, is it from vca?


----------



## HADASSA

sakuramickey said:


> Hi Hadassa, the extender that you mentioned, is it from vca?



Yes, VCA can do a 2" extender free of charge within 90 days from date of purchase.

But it's either the links in between or extender - they will not do both.

Some members have purchased non-VCA ones on eBay.


----------



## Myako

HADASSA said:


> Yes, VCA can do a 2" extender free of charge within 90 days from date of purchase.
> 
> But it's either the links in between or extender - they will not do both.
> 
> Some members have purchased non-VCA ones on eBay.



Hello, again.
I just contacted my SA about extender, she said we don't have the service any more....we only offer the adding the links between motifs....
Do you think it's gonna be too long if I wear 2"longer 10motif and normal 10motif to make 20motif ? (the length should be 89cm (approx.35"))
I'm 5'4".


----------



## HADASSA

Myako said:


> Hello, again.
> I just contacted my SA about extender, she said we don't have the service any more....we only offer the adding the links between motifs....
> Do you think it's gonna be too long if I wear 2"longer 10motif and normal 10motif to make 20motif ? (the length should be 89cm (approx.35"))
> I'm 5'4".



Myako, I extended my necklace 2" longer and it does not maintain the round look [emoji20] That is why I was able to give that advice. Two links in between clovers will be perfect.

There will also be a noticeable difference depending on how you choose to couple the 2 X 10s to make a 20. 

If you couple behind the neck and at the bottom, the motifs will not line up. 

I hope I am explaining properly for you to visualize.


----------



## HADASSA

Myako said:


> Hello, again.
> I just contacted my SA about extender, she said we don't have the service any more....we only offer the adding the links between motifs....
> Do you think it's gonna be too long if I wear 2"longer 10motif and normal 10motif to make 20motif ? (the length should be 89cm (approx.35"))
> I'm 5'4".



Myako, in answer to your specific question asked, with your height I don't think it should be too long [emoji1360]


----------



## Myako

HADASSA said:


> Myako, I extended my necklace 2" longer and it does not maintain the round look [emoji20] That is why I was able to give that advice. Two links in between clovers will be perfect.
> 
> There will also be a noticeable difference depending on how you choose to couple the 2 X 10s to make a 20.
> 
> If you couple behind the neck and at the bottom, the motifs will not line up.
> 
> I hope I am explaining properly for you to visualize.



Thanks a lot for your info.
I have one more question...
”Two links in between clovers will be perfect.”
that you wrote means...
If I want to make 2”longer, put the 2 links each between clovers?
I guess it makes 2” longer necklace, Am I wrong?


----------



## kewave

New addition...Magic Malachite Alhambra long pendant joining the family of 10 motifs necklace


----------



## Sparkledolll

kewave said:


> New addition...Magic Malachite Alhambra long pendant joining the 10 motifs necklace



Wow!! This is beautiful. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## pazt

kewave said:


> New addition...Magic Malachite Alhambra long pendant joining the family of 10 motifs necklace



WOW!!! I love all the striations/stripes!!! So much character.


----------



## HADASSA

Myako said:


> Thanks a lot for your info.
> I have one more question...
> ”Two links in between clovers will be perfect.”
> that you wrote means...
> If I want to make 2”longer, put the 2 links each between clovers?
> I guess it makes 2” longer necklace, Am I wrong?



Two links in between clovers might be about 1-1/2". 2" and it wouldn't look round like you prefer it to look.

Get it right the first time, otherwise it's close to US$400 to have it redone.


----------



## HADASSA

kewave said:


> New addition...Magic Malachite Alhambra long pendant joining the family of 10 motifs necklace



Kewave, I am "GREEN" with envy [emoji6] It matches my bracelet perfectly [emoji1360]


----------



## Myako

HADASSA said:


> Two links in between clovers might be about 1-1/2". 2" and it wouldn't look round like you prefer it to look.
> 
> Get it right the first time, otherwise it's close to US$400 to have it redone.



Thank you very much for your info


----------



## Phoenix123

kewave said:


> New addition...Magic Malachite Alhambra long pendant joining the family of 10 motifs necklace



GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Phoenix123

dessert1st said:


> Phoenix, You are a doll to reply and send pics! Much appreciated! Your jewelry is beautiful btw. I am such a jewelry novice and don't own many bangles... one non-hinged so it's big and a couple Clic-H so I have no idea what to want for this piece. Since this piece is so expensive I am afraid to make a mistake.  My wrist is a litte larger than yours, maybe short of 14cm. On my left side it is comfortable and on the right side it is more fitted with less room to spare. Neither are uncomfortable but since this clover perlee is a much smaller fit than a Clic-H I'm being cautious.  I've never had a bangle that was more fitted. Don't wear a Love bangle etc.
> 
> Thanks again for your contribution. If you ever in the mood, would be curious to have a side angle photo to show how much space your bracelet has against when worn. TIA!



Here you go.  As you can see, the bracelet hangs a little bit loose on me; but I like it like this, I personally dislike bracelets that are too snug on me.  I was thinking actually, the S sounds like it might be a little too snug for your right wrist.  I'd go back and try it on again if I were you; leave it on for at least 15-20 mins and walk around the shop and try to do various things with it (like pretending to type on a laptop etc) and see how that feels.


----------



## kewave

Natalie j said:


> Wow!! This is beautiful. [emoji7][emoji7]





pazt said:


> WOW!!! I love all the striations/stripes!!! So much character.





HADASSA said:


> Kewave, I am "GREEN" with envy [emoji6] It matches my bracelet perfectly [emoji1360]





Phoenix123 said:


> GORGEOUS!!



Thank you everyone for your kind words & approvals!


----------



## dessert1st

Phoenix123 said:


> Here you go.  As you can see, the bracelet hangs a little bit loose on me; but I like it like this, I personally dislike bracelets that are too snug on me.  I was thinking actually, the S sounds like it might be a little too snug for your right wrist.  I'd go back and try it on again if I were you; leave it on for at least 15-20 mins and walk around the shop and try to do various things with it (like pretending to type on a laptop etc) and see how that feels.



You're so kind to help and post pics! Thank you! So this is what the bracelet looks like on me on my left side which is roomier. Right hand side much less roomy but less likely to wear on that side. Second picture is the bangle pushed up as far as possible.


----------



## sakuramickey

dessert1st said:


> You're so kind to help and post pics! Thank you! So this is what the bracelet looks like on me on my left side which is roomier. Right hand side much less roomy but less likely to wear on that side. Second picture is the bangle pushed up as far as possible.


It looks amazing on you! IMO the size is perfect!


----------



## dessert1st

sakuramickey said:


> It looks amazing on you! IMO the size is perfect!



Thank you for your thoughts sakuramickey! I think this may be okay. I wish I had more bangle experience. If I had already owned a Love or something like that I'm sure the answers would come quicker.


----------



## sakuramickey

dessert1st said:


> Thank you for your thoughts sakuramickey! I think this may be okay. I wish I had more bangle experience. If I had already owned a Love or something like that I'm sure the answers would come quicker.


I am sure you are making a good decision here. I started with Hermes clic clac/CDC. Then Cartier. Finally VCA. I have to say VCA is my favorite


----------



## ChaneLisette

dessert1st said:


> You're so kind to help and post pics! Thank you! So this is what the bracelet looks like on me on my left side which is roomier. Right hand side much less roomy but less likely to wear on that side. Second picture is the bangle pushed up as far as possible.


That looks great on you. The only reason you would want to go bigger is if you were to wear other bangles with it because they will definitely go over the small size. It looks like there is enough room for movement so your decision is more about how it feels on your wrist if that is the wrist you are going to wear it on. Think about whether you prefer a slim fit or if you prefer a larger bangle look.


----------



## purseinsanity

kewave said:


> New addition...Magic Malachite Alhambra long pendant joining the family of 10 motifs necklace


What a vibrant set you have!!!  Gorgeous!


----------



## jssl1688

kewave said:


> New addition...Magic Malachite Alhambra long pendant joining the family of 10 motifs necklace





pazt said:


> WOW!!! I love all the striations/stripes!!! So much character.



I was gonna say the same thing, if there's a model malachite to follow, this set would be it....I love the white striations and it has the perfect balance of green and white. gorg


----------



## Aimee3

sjunky13 said:


> I like my bangles very loose! I also know someone who is going to custom make a Perlee bangle and you may want to do that if the small amount makes a difference for you.  You should ask to try the medium on , it may fit better then you think.
> GL!



Do you know if they charge more to make a custom size?  I tried on the bangles and felt that the medium was too big on me but the small was maybe a bit skimpy. SA didn't tell me they would/could custom make the bangles.


----------



## Phoenix123

dessert1st said:


> You're so kind to help and post pics! Thank you! So this is what the bracelet looks like on me on my left side which is roomier. Right hand side much less roomy but less likely to wear on that side. Second picture is the bangle pushed up as far as possible.





ChaneLisette said:


> That looks great on you. The only reason you would want to go bigger is if you were to wear other bangles with it because they will definitely go over the small size. It looks like there is enough room for movement so your decision is more about how it feels on your wrist if that is the wrist you are going to wear it on. Think about whether you prefer a slim fit or if you prefer a larger bangle look.



Oh oh, I just remembered something:  Do your wrists swell up a little during the summer/ in warmer climates?  That might be something to think about.


----------



## ChaneLisette

Phoenix123 said:


> Oh oh, I just remembered something:  Do your wrists swell up a little during the summer/ in warmer climates?  That might be something to think about.


I have noticed that my fingers swell up more in the heat than my wrist does. I really do not notice if my wrist swells.


----------



## Phoenix123

ChaneLisette said:


> I have noticed that my fingers swell up more in the heat than my wrist does. I really do not notice if my wrist swells.



, I'd meant that for dessert1st.  I quoted your reply bc I agree with what you said abt whether she'd prefer a slim fit or a more loose bangle.


----------



## dessert1st

ChaneLisette said:


> That looks great on you. The only reason you would want to go bigger is if you were to wear other bangles with it because they will definitely go over the small size. It looks like there is enough room for movement so your decision is more about how it feels on your wrist if that is the wrist you are going to wear it on. Think about whether you prefer a slim fit or if you prefer a larger bangle look.





Phoenix123 said:


> Oh oh, I just remembered something:  Do your wrists swell up a little during the summer/ in warmer climates?  That might be something to think about.





ChaneLisette said:


> I have noticed that my fingers swell up more in the heat than my wrist does. I really do not notice if my wrist swells.





Phoenix123 said:


> , I'd meant that for dessert1st.  I quoted your reply bc I agree with what you said abt whether she'd prefer a slim fit or a more loose bangle.



ChanelLisette, Thank you so much for your thoughts. I really appreciate it!!! And interesting to know that your fingers swell but not your wrists. Hmmm... 
Phoenix123, Thanks to you too!  I can't say that I have noticed what my wrists do in the summer.  I've never analyzed. And where I live it hasn't been warm enough yet to observe. 

Chanel and Phoenix, Okay, but here is something I did last week to help me think it through.  I know Cartier and VCA are different jewelry houses even though ultimately both Richemont. But I thought this might help me.  Don't know if either of you own Love bracelets but I went to look at the Cartier Love bracelets (which I don't own any nor really tried on before) to see if their sizings would help me observe the size differences, especially since they offer Love bracelets in different cm sizes in increments of 1 cm.  It seems in the Love I am a 16 cm. THEN, I tried on the 17 cm size, and the Love was too big. The 17 cm was loose enough to spin on my wrist. The SA said he would not recommend a Love size that would do that. While I know the bangle shapes may differ some between VCA and Cartier, I found that kinda interesting. He also commented that the ideal Love size should have a range movement on the wrist quite like the range of what the perlee clover small had on my wrist. Hmmm... maybe the small is okay then? The small fits acceptably nice on my left hand which means I may have to just accept that I will have to wear the bracelet on it almost exclusively.   

Would love to know how people compare the Love sizes with their pearly clover. 

Thank you to all who have helped me through this decision.  I really do appreciate it.


----------



## kewave

dessert1st said:


> ChanelLisette, Thank you so much for your thoughts. I really appreciate it!!! And interesting to know that your fingers swell but not your wrists. Hmmm...
> Phoenix123, Thanks to you too!  I can't say that I have noticed what my wrists do in the summer.  I've never analyzed. And where I live it hasn't been warm enough yet to observe.
> 
> Chanel and Phoenix, Okay, but here is something I did last week to help me think it through.  I know Cartier and VCA are different jewelry houses even though ultimately both Richemont. But I thought this might help me.  Don't know if either of you own Love bracelets but I went to look at the Cartier Love bracelets (which I don't own any nor really tried on before) to see if their sizings would help me observe the size differences, especially since they offer Love bracelets in different cm sizes in increments of 1 cm.  It seems in the Love I am a 16 cm. THEN, I tried on the 17 cm size, and the Love was too big. The 17 cm was loose enough to spin on my wrist. The SA said he would not recommend a Love size that would do that. While I know the bangle shapes may differ some between VCA and Cartier, I found that kinda interesting. He also commented that the ideal Love size should have a range movement on the wrist quite like the range of what the perlee clover small had on my wrist. Hmmm... maybe the small is okay then? The small fits acceptably nice on my left hand which means I may have to just accept that I will have to wear the bracelet on it almost exclusively.
> 
> Would love to know how people compare the Love sizes with their pearly clover.
> 
> Thank you to all who have helped me through this decision.  I really do appreciate it.



Cartier sizing provides more options and flexibility with incremental of 1cm. Unfortunately, standard VCA Perlee bracelet only comes in 3 sizes. The difference between size S and M is huge (definitely more than 1cm difference). I'm a size 16 for Cartier Love and find VCA Perlee size S too snug and size M way too big on me. So I have crossed this item out of my wishlist as I'm reluctant to pay a premium for customization. Perhaps in a few years from now, VCA may come up with a size in between S & M (Cartier later launched size 15 for JUC & Thin Love, this size is unavailable for classic Love which is older). So at the mean time, I will enjoy my 1 and only Cartier Rose Gold Diamond JUC in size 15 

Having said that, the size S Perlee bracelet in your modeling pic looks perfect on you. Its a bangle technically so it shouldn't be loose like the fluid VCA alhambra bracelet. Too loose will not look good at all and more prone to scratches/knocks/risk getting caught on something.


----------



## Phoenix123

kewave said:


> Cartier sizing provides more options and flexibility with incremental of 1cm. Unfortunately, standard VCA Perlee bracelet only comes in 3 sizes. The difference between size S and M is huge (definitely more than 1cm difference). I'm a size 16 for Cartier Love and find VCA Perlee size S too snug and size M way too big on me. So I have crossed this item out of my wishlist as I'm reluctant to pay a premium for customization. Perhaps in a few years from now, VCA may come up with a size in between S & M (Cartier later launched size 15 for JUC & Thin Love, this size is unavailable for classic Love which is older). So at the mean time, I will enjoy my 1 and only Cartier Rose Gold Diamond JUC in size 15
> 
> Having said that, the size S Perlee bracelet in your modeling pic looks perfect on you. Its a bangle technically so it shouldn't be loose like the fluid VCA alhambra bracelet. Too loose will not look good at all and more prone to scratches/knocks/risk getting caught on something.



Dessert1st, I agree with most of what's written here.

I have both the Perlee Clover and the Loves (I have 2 Loves in fact).  The VCA Perlee is much preferred to me, fit-wise, due to its smaller size and more rectangular shape (the shape is better for my flat/ non-round wrists).  As you know, the Love is a bit looser and is more oval-shaped.  But I didn't/ don't have much choice over the size or shape of the Loves.  I love both my Perlee and my Loves, but I wish the Love would come smaller.  

It's hard for anyone looking at your pics to tell you if you should go for the small Perlee, TBH.  YOU'd have to decide if it feels comfy enough for you.  Also, people vary in terms of how they like their bracelets to fit, some like theirs to fit snug whereas others prefer theirs more loose.  Some people would even say the Perlee is still loose on me but I think it's a perfect fit for me.  _If in doubt, don't!_  It's far too much money not to be sure.  You could buy it and wear it for a couple of days to see how it feels.  Buy the Perlee Clover ONLY if you're certain VCA would accept it back for a full refund (does your VCA do refunds?).


----------



## jssl1688

I have a similar problem with falling in-between sizing. A while back when I was deciding between the perlee and the love, I found the sizing of the perlee to be of a bigger range from small to med vs lb. 

The first time I purchased yg lb in size 17 due to the fact that 16 would make it uncomfortable around my wrist bone. However, 17 lb gets too loose around my forearm area, where as 16 fits best. The second time, I got the yg dia lb and I wanted to get 16 and make it work but tried it on and once again had the same problem so went with 17. 

One of the main reasons why I decided on the lb is because when I tried on signature and clover perlee, the med size was actually slightly bigger than 17 lb. I already find the lb too big, so the med perlee made it more uncomfortable. Then I tried the small perlee and it was too small. 

Hubby now says, maybe I should get a pave lb 16 and it would fit perfectly cause there's no screw inside the bracelet. I still long for the clover but really am reluctant on the size and no way am I going to pay extra to special order it. I am planning on going to the boutique this week or next to look at juc and pave lb. will try to take some pics.


----------



## HADASSA

jssl1688 said:


> I have a similar problem with falling in-between sizing. A while back when I was deciding between the perlee and the love, I found the sizing of the perlee to be of a bigger range from small to med vs lb.
> 
> The first time I purchased yg lb in size 17 due to the fact that 16 would make it uncomfortable around my wrist bone. However, 17 lb gets too loose around my forearm area, where as 16 fits best. The second time, I got the yg dia lb and I wanted to get 16 and make it work but tried it on and once again had the same problem so went with 17.
> 
> One of the main reasons why I decided on the lb is because when I tried on signature and clover perlee, the med size was actually slightly bigger than 17 lb. I already find the lb too big, so the med perlee made it more uncomfortable. Then I tried the small perlee and it was too small.
> 
> Hubby now says, maybe I should get a pave lb 16 and it would fit perfectly cause there's no screw inside the bracelet. I still long for the clover but really am reluctant on the size and no way am I going to pay extra to special order it. I am planning on going to the boutique this week or next to look at juc and pave lb. will try to take some pics.



I think the new thin Pave L[emoji173]️VE might be nice - at a better price point too [emoji1360]


----------



## ChaneLisette

dessert1st said:


> ChanelLisette, Thank you so much for your thoughts. I really appreciate it!!! And interesting to know that your fingers swell but not your wrists. Hmmm...
> Phoenix123, Thanks to you too!  I can't say that I have noticed what my wrists do in the summer.  I've never analyzed. And where I live it hasn't been warm enough yet to observe.
> 
> Chanel and Phoenix, Okay, but here is something I did last week to help me think it through.  I know Cartier and VCA are different jewelry houses even though ultimately both Richemont. But I thought this might help me.  Don't know if either of you own Love bracelets but I went to look at the Cartier Love bracelets (which I don't own any nor really tried on before) to see if their sizings would help me observe the size differences, especially since they offer Love bracelets in different cm sizes in increments of 1 cm.  It seems in the Love I am a 16 cm. THEN, I tried on the 17 cm size, and the Love was too big. The 17 cm was loose enough to spin on my wrist. The SA said he would not recommend a Love size that would do that. While I know the bangle shapes may differ some between VCA and Cartier, I found that kinda interesting. He also commented that the ideal Love size should have a range movement on the wrist quite like the range of what the perlee clover small had on my wrist. Hmmm... maybe the smallt is okay then? The small fits acceptably nice on my left hand which means I may have to just accept that I will have to wear the bracelet on it almost exclusively.
> 
> Would love to know how people compare the Love sizes with their pearly clover.
> 
> Thank you to all who have helped me through this decision.  I really do appreciate it.


I had a size 16 Love and prefer the way that the VCA bangle fits. The Love was way too big and nearly went up to my elbow. I agree with Phoenix and wish the Love bracelet would come in a smaller size. The VCA feels like it was made for my wrist. I would wear my Love bracelet with my VCA signature and the Love would actually go over the small VCA bracelet. Both the 16 Love and the small VCA spin on my wrist but it does not bother me. In the end it depends on how much movement you want. 

If you are not sure, definitely wait. I was so certain about the Love bracelet that I did not care it was bigger and over time I became used to it.


----------



## jssl1688

HADASSA said:


> I think the new thin Pave L[emoji173]️VE might be nice - at a better price point too [emoji1360]



Yes hadassa, def better price. Unfortunately, when the thin loves first came out, we went to try them on and I wasn't impressed. It didn't have the same impact as the regular love. I much prefer the thicker width of the original love. But as u said, the price point is not as friendly. I find the perlee clover overpriced as is and am having a hard time justifying that. At one point, I was thinking maybe my wrist just isn't suited for either bracelet and I should get another style all together. I really love how the juc fits me, so now I just need to try them all on again and figure out what I'll be doing next.


----------



## HADASSA

jssl1688 said:


> Yes hadassa, def better price. Unfortunately, when the thin loves first came out, we went to try them on and I wasn't impressed. It didn't have the same impact as the regular love. I much prefer the thicker width of the original love. But as u said, the price point is not as friendly. I find the perlee clover overpriced as is and am having a hard time justifying that. At one point, I was thinking maybe my wrist just isn't suited for either bracelet and I should get another style all together. I really love how the juc fits me, so now I just need to try them all on again and figure out what I'll be doing next.



I think the idea of the thin L[emoji173]️VEs is for stacking. I was thinking of a thin L[emoji173]️VE Pave to stack with my PG L[emoji173]️VE but at $25K...hmmmm

The JUC looks surprisingly dainty for such an
"Industrial" style [emoji1360] But still not my cup of tea [emoji20]


----------



## jssl1688

HADASSA said:


> I think the idea of the thin L[emoji173]️VEs is for stacking. I was thinking of a thin L[emoji173]️VE Pave to stack with my PG L[emoji173]️VE but at $25K...hmmmm
> 
> The JUC looks surprisingly dainty for such an
> "Industrial" style [emoji1360] But still not my cup of tea [emoji20]



Stacking is indeed the best look for the thin lb. but for 25k, I'd rather get the clover. 

Have u tried on the juc? Believe me, when the nail first came out, me and dh were like there's no way I'll ever get a nail especially for that price. He thought it was the most ridiculous thing ever. 

But once I tried it on, he fell in love and now wants to get me one. I think it's funny, he was the very person that said he would never get me a nail but now actually insists on getting me one. Oh, and only the one with diamonds. The plain is def more industrial and masculine looking and not my thing. But with diamonds, it's just so lux! 

Ughhhh, decisions on what's next. But the pave lb is so tempting.....


----------



## HADASSA

jssl1688 said:


> Stacking is indeed the best look for the thin lb. but for 25k, I'd rather get the clover.
> 
> Have u tried on the juc? Believe me, when the nail first came out, me and dh were like there's no way I'll ever get a nail especially for that price. He thought it was the most ridiculous thing ever.
> 
> But once I tried it on, he fell in love and now wants to get me one. I think it's funny, he was the very person that said he would never get me a nail but now actually insists on getting me one. Oh, and only the one with diamonds. The plain is def more industrial and masculine looking and not my thing. But with diamonds, it's just so lux!
> 
> Ughhhh, decisions on what's next. But the pave lb is so tempting.....



Never tried on the JUC but trust me, if I should even attempt that with both my father and husband around, they'll definitely tell me, "Wait, we'll make you one and you will give us the money instead." 

You've got a wonderful DH to encourage you like that


----------



## jssl1688

HADASSA said:


> Never tried on the JUC but trust me, if I should even attempt that with both my father and husband around, they'll definitely tell me, "Wait, we'll make you one and you will give us the money instead."



OMG!! that's exactly what dh first said, his father and brother are real estate builders and he grew up around 16-penny nails, he said you want a nail, let me take you to lowe's and buy some 16 and make you one!!! LMAO.......


----------



## jssl1688

yes, 


HADASSA said:


> Never tried on the JUC but trust me, if I should even attempt that with both my father and husband around, they'll definitely tell me, "Wait, we'll make you one and you will give us the money instead."
> 
> You've got a wonderful DH to encourage you like that



yes, I have to say he's pretty awesome about it, many of my sa's say to me, they rarely meet husbands that want to dress their wives up this much......))


----------



## HADASSA

jssl1688 said:


> yes,
> 
> 
> yes, I have to say he's pretty awesome about it, many of my sa's say to me, they rarely meet husbands that want to dress their wives up this much......))


All I can say is that you are a very lucky girl indeed and he is a very rare find. I hope you cherish him as much as he cherishes you


----------



## jssl1688

HADASSA said:


> All I can say is that you are a very lucky girl indeed and he is a very rare find. I hope you cherish him as much as he cherishes you



thank you, that's so sweet of you to say hadassa. yes, marriage is hard work and it hasn't always been easy. I'm very grateful for all that has come my way and I count my blessings each and everyday!!


----------



## purseinsanity

jssl1688 said:


> Have u tried on the juc? Believe me, when the nail first came out, me and dh were like there's no way I'll ever get a nail especially for that price. He thought it was the most ridiculous thing ever.
> 
> But once I tried it on, he fell in love and now wants to get me one. I think it's funny, he was the very person that said he would never get me a nail but now actually insists on getting me one. Oh, and only the one with diamonds. The plain is def more industrial and masculine looking and not my thing. But with diamonds, it's just so lux!



Same here.  I thought it was a stupid idea and DH practically had to force me to try one on.  I immediately fell in love.  What is funny is that I didn't care for the Pave Loves either until he wanted me to try them on.  I thought they were so overpriced for the amount of diamond carat weight.  So it's all his fault LOL!


----------



## SilverBen

Just bought my first VCA!! I got it at Crystals in Las Vegas, had it shipped back home since I needed the chain lengthened, I will do a reveal when it arrives! So happy to be part of the VCA family now [emoji16]


----------



## leechiyong

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Just bought my first VCA!! I got it at Crystals in Las Vegas, had it shipped back home since I needed the chain lengthened, I will do a reveal when it arrives! So happy to be part of the VCA family now [emoji16]


Excited to see once it's revealed!


----------



## jssl1688

purseinsanity said:


> Same here.  I thought it was a stupid idea and DH practically had to force me to try one on.  I immediately fell in love.  What is funny is that I didn't care for the Pave Loves either until he wanted me to try them on.  I thought they were so overpriced for the amount of diamond carat weight.  So it's all his fault LOL!



Isn't it nice to have someone who encourages us to try things on, most of the time it's the other way around. 

I went to the Cartier and VCA store over the weekend and tried on the pave loves, pave juc, rainbow lb and diamond juc. 

I was quite surprised at how I wasn't as in love with the pave lb's as I thought I would be. I liked the wg black ceramic version, love the weight of them, it felt substantial and the bling factor is nice. But I kept gravitating towards the diamond juc and the dia lb stacks. Dh also said he was surprised as I didn't comment much on the paves. 

As for the clover, tried the med again and it was too big. More than the lb put side by side. Dh wasn't fond of that at all. So I guess juc is most likely next on the list. If anyone is curious on how the sizing is compared to each other, I have pictures I can share. Just let me know.


----------



## VandaOrchid

jssl1688 said:


> Isn't it nice to have someone who encourages us to try things on, most of the time it's the other way around.
> 
> I went to the Cartier and VCA store over the weekend and tried on the pave loves, pave juc, rainbow lb and diamond juc.
> 
> I was quite surprised at how I wasn't as in love with the pave lb's as I thought I would be. I liked the wg black ceramic version, love the weight of them, it felt substantial and the bling factor is nice. But I kept gravitating towards the diamond juc and the dia lb stacks. Dh also said he was surprised as I didn't comment much on the paves.
> 
> As for the clover, tried the med again and it was too big. More than the lb put side by side. Dh wasn't fond of that at all. So I guess juc is most likely next on the list. If anyone is curious on how the sizing is compared to each other, I have pictures I can share. Just let me know.



Ooh, yes, post pics please! Did you try on the 16 vs the 17 love again, and would you have comparison pics of those? 

Curious what you liked less about the pave love. All that bling looks delicious but sometimes I think a piece that's mostly polished gold with a sprinkling of diamonds really sets off those few diamonds, such as in the diamond juc and Perlee clover. 

Going to try on these pieces myself soon (next month on trip) and looking forward to the pave love but hoping to fall in love with something else due to price point


----------



## jssl1688

karly9 said:


> Ooh, yes, post pics please! Did you try on the 16 vs the 17 love again, and would you have comparison pics of those?
> 
> Curious what you liked less about the pave love. All that bling looks delicious but sometimes I think a piece that's mostly polished gold with a sprinkling of diamonds really sets off those few diamonds, such as in the diamond juc and Perlee clover.
> 
> Going to try on these pieces myself soon (next month on trip) and looking forward to the pave love but hoping to fall in love with something else due to price point



Unfortunately, I don't have comparison pics of the 16 vs 17, I do have various pics of the different stacks with pave lb, dia lb and juc's as well as the perlee clover. 

it's funny, I'm actually a girl that's all about bling and never complain when there's more. However, for me, when it comes to the pave lb, the saying less is more applies. After trying both the wg and yg version on, I felt that the overall sparkles took away from the clean fluid look of a solid gold bracelet, which was what drew me to the lb in the first place. I would rather put the money towards a huge tennis bracelet for the ultimate sparkle. 

The regular polished gold lb has an effortless minimalistic chic about it, it's just clean and elegant. With the 4 dia or 10 dia version, it adds a touch of femininity. To be honest, the way the 4 dia and 10 dia are bezel set into the bracelet slightly hinders the way it performs, I don't find that it sparkles as much as I would like. i also tried on the rainbow lb because dh liked the multicolored stones, I was surprised that I liked it as well. That piece was not on my wishlist before. 

The JUC w/dia is gorgeous. The way it's set really allows the diamonds to sparkle. I also got to try on the new and old closure as they had both. As or the perlee clover, I'm not sure if I can deal with the sizing as it's just too big. Maybe they'll come out with more sizes in the future, who knows. 

Hope you have a nice trip and try on everything your heart desires, if you purchase anything, come back for a reveal!


----------



## VandaOrchid

jssl1688 said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have comparison pics of the 16 vs 17, I do have various pics of the different stacks with pave lb, dia lb and juc's as well as the perlee clover.
> 
> it's funny, I'm actually a girl that's all about bling and never complain when there's more. However, for me, when it comes to the pave lb, the saying less is more applies. After trying both the wg and yg version on, I felt that the overall sparkles took away from the clean fluid look of a solid gold bracelet, which was what drew me to the lb in the first place. I would rather put the money towards a huge tennis bracelet for the ultimate sparkle.
> 
> The regular polished gold lb has an effortless minimalistic chic about it, it's just clean and elegant. With the 4 dia or 10 dia version, it adds a touch of femininity. To be honest, the way the 4 dia and 10 dia are bezel set into the bracelet slightly hinders the way it performs, I don't find that it sparkles as much as I would like. i also tried on the rainbow lb because dh liked the multicolored stones, I was surprised that I liked it as well. That piece was not on my wishlist before.
> 
> The JUC w/dia is gorgeous. The way it's set really allows the diamonds to sparkle. I also got to try on the new and old closure as they had both. As or the perlee clover, I'm not sure if I can deal with the sizing as it's just too big. Maybe they'll come out with more sizes in the future, who knows.
> 
> Hope you have a nice trip and try on everything your heart desires, if you purchase anything, come back for a reveal!



Yes, the classic polished love is minimalist perfection! Unfortunately I need to be able to remove jewelry at times at work so am limited to the thin loves or the pave versions. Am afraid of losing the cuff version or it being uncomfortable. 

I totally love the JUC w/diamonds or the Hermes all gold metal CDC with diamonds as well, but think they are both too edgy to wear to work for me. Clover perlee is such a beautiful statement piece, but I don't always have a very feminine or romantic look everyday, and I am really looking for just one signature bracelet to wear all the time. 

Needless to say, I am excited for shopping on my trip and hoping something will jump out! Also going to try on the WG frivole pave earclips and compare to Cartier WG pave orchid earrings and Tiffany Victoria - looking for a statement pair for nice dinners and parties. Would love to hear from anyone who has any of these or tried them on.

Thanks so much for your thoughts and wishes, will definitely update when I decide!


----------



## jssl1688

karly9 said:


> Yes, the classic polished love is minimalist perfection! Unfortunately I need to be able to remove jewelry at times at work so am limited to the thin loves or the pave versions. Am afraid of losing the cuff version or it being uncomfortable.
> 
> I totally love the JUC w/diamonds or the Hermes all gold metal CDC with diamonds as well, but think they are both too edgy to wear to work for me. Clover perlee is such a beautiful statement piece, but I don't always have a very feminine or romantic look everyday, and I am really looking for just one signature bracelet to wear all the time.
> 
> Needless to say, I am excited for shopping on my trip and hoping something will jump out! Also going to try on the WG frivole pave earclips and compare to Cartier WG pave orchid earrings and Tiffany Victoria - looking for a statement pair for nice dinners and parties. Would love to hear from anyone who has any of these or tried them on.
> 
> Thanks so much for your thoughts and wishes, will definitely update when I decide!



not sure the field of work your in but if you need to be able to take jewelry off, the regular love is indeed not the right fit unfortunately. You should also take a look at the hermes kelly bracelet with diamonds on the lock, that's a piece that I have put on my wishlist. 

The Frivole line is beautiful, the 3d flowers really stand out and the petals glow when light hits it. I have the large frivole in yg and love them, although I don't get to wear it much I enjoy just looking at them. I'm not a fan of the Cartier orchid line, it's flat and the design gets lost, the Victoria is elegant with the 4 marquise, however, I would have a private jeweler make that as it's not a design that is unique. 

You should definitely try everything on, you might be surprised with what you may fall in love with in the end.


----------



## dessert1st

@kewave @Phoenix123 @ChanelLisette @texasgirliegirl @jssl1668

To you lovely TPF members and anyone else who helped me with my perlee clover dilemma that I may have missed, I wanted to say thank you.  

Have an update. I am a proud and excited owner of a beautiful and gorgeous RG perlee clover. It was always a dream bracelet that I was not planning to buy ever but because of price reduction and other circumstances I have decided to take the plunge. I ended up buying the small size which does fit fine generally. I was super close to ordering custom but didn't because of cost confusion quoted to me by my store. I wasn't willing to pay the possible 30% extra custom cost which was uncertain when I first inquired especially for a size that may not be better. I do notice that my arm does get sticky and a bit swelled up in the warm weather since we just had a short spell of warm weather. However, the small fits well most of the time. Also perhaps it is my motivation to make sure I don't gain a lot of weight which is always a possibility since I love to eat.  Ha ha!

Anyway, thanks ladies! I really love my bracelet and it will be it for many years to come. Off to ban island.


----------



## SilverBen

Came home from my trip with my shopping packages waiting on me! My first VCA purchase and I am very impressed with how much it came with and the little details.


----------



## ChaneLisette

dessert1st said:


> @kewave @Phoenix123 @ChanelLisette @texasgirliegirl @jssl1668
> 
> To you lovely TPF members and anyone else who helped me with my perlee clover dilemma that I may have missed, I wanted to say thank you.
> 
> Have an update. I am a proud and excited owner of a beautiful and gorgeous RG perlee clover. It was always a dream bracelet that I was not planning to buy ever but because of price reduction and other circumstances I have decided to take the plunge. I ended up buying the small size which does fit fine generally. I was super close to ordering custom but didn't because of cost confusion quoted to me by my store. I wasn't willing to pay the possible 30% extra custom cost which was uncertain when I first inquired especially for a size that may not be better. I do notice that my arm does get sticky and a bit swelled up in the warm weather since we just had a short spell of warm weather. However, the small fits well most of the time. Also perhaps it is my motivation to make sure I don't gain a lot of weight which is always a possibility since I love to eat.  Ha ha!
> 
> Anyway, thanks ladies! I really love my bracelet and it will be it for many years to come. Off to ban island.


Yay! Congrats! Please share pics when you have a chance. Enjoy and good health! ❤️


----------



## SilverBen

Here it is! My sweet Alhambra pendant, carnelian in pink gold!


----------



## Mali_

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Here it is! My sweet Alhambra pendant, carnelian in pink gold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3713675


So delicate...but that red stands out...lucky you for finding a true red...


----------



## SilverBen

Mali_ said:


> So delicate...but that red stands out...lucky you for finding a true red...



Thank you and yes, I looked at all the selection they had in the vault and this stone looked the best for my skin tone. Very pleased with it!


----------



## jssl1688

dessert1st said:


> @kewave @Phoenix123 @ChanelLisette @texasgirliegirl @jssl1668
> 
> To you lovely TPF members and anyone else who helped me with my perlee clover dilemma that I may have missed, I wanted to say thank you.
> 
> Have an update. I am a proud and excited owner of a beautiful and gorgeous RG perlee clover. It was always a dream bracelet that I was not planning to buy ever but because of price reduction and other circumstances I have decided to take the plunge. I ended up buying the small size which does fit fine generally. I was super close to ordering custom but didn't because of cost confusion quoted to me by my store. I wasn't willing to pay the possible 30% extra custom cost which was uncertain when I first inquired especially for a size that may not be better. I do notice that my arm does get sticky and a bit swelled up in the warm weather since we just had a short spell of warm weather. However, the small fits well most of the time. Also perhaps it is my motivation to make sure I don't gain a lot of weight which is always a possibility since I love to eat.  Ha ha!
> 
> Anyway, thanks ladies! I really love my bracelet and it will be it for many years to come. Off to ban island.




congrats dessert, I'm sure you'll enjoy this piece for many years to come...it's gorgeous and please do some mod pics!


----------



## Violet Bleu

purseinsanity said:


> I finally got my Malachite pendant!  So excited!


How are your malachite pieces holding up?


----------



## jssl1688

Here are some pictures little while ago from my visit to boutique. I went to try med perlee clover to compare with 17 lb and it's bigger than lb. incase anyone is debating with sizes. The gaping from the side is most obvious when worn and is just too big for me.


----------



## Phoenix123

dessert1st said:


> @kewave @Phoenix123 @ChanelLisette @texasgirliegirl @jssl1668
> 
> To you lovely TPF members and anyone else who helped me with my perlee clover dilemma that I may have missed, I wanted to say thank you.
> 
> Have an update. I am a proud and excited owner of a beautiful and gorgeous RG perlee clover. It was always a dream bracelet that I was not planning to buy ever but because of price reduction and other circumstances I have decided to take the plunge. I ended up buying the small size which does fit fine generally. I was super close to ordering custom but didn't because of cost confusion quoted to me by my store. I wasn't willing to pay the possible 30% extra custom cost which was uncertain when I first inquired especially for a size that may not be better. I do notice that my arm does get sticky and a bit swelled up in the warm weather since we just had a short spell of warm weather. However, the small fits well most of the time. Also perhaps it is my motivation to make sure I don't gain a lot of weight which is always a possibility since I love to eat.  Ha ha!
> 
> Anyway, thanks ladies! I really love my bracelet and it will be it for many years to come. Off to ban island.



Many many congrats!!  This bracelet is absolutely GORGEOUS!!  I'm soooo EXCITED for you, yaaayyy!!

Yeah, the 30% custom fee is just plain ridiculous!!

Wear your new beautilicious bracelet in great health and happiness.  Looking forward to LOTS of pics!


----------



## Phoenix123

jssl1688 said:


> Here are some pictures little while ago from my visit to boutique. I went to try med perlee clover to compare with 17 lb and it's bigger than lb. incase anyone is debating with sizes. The gaping from the side is most obvious when worn and is just too big for me.
> 
> View attachment 3715218
> 
> View attachment 3715219
> View attachment 3715222



Yeah, the Medium Perlee is just too big on you.  I just don't understand why VCA doesn't offer anything in between the S and M.  This seems to be an issue with a lot of people.

But YAY for the various eye candies!


----------



## kimber418

jssl1688 said:


> Here are some pictures little while ago from my visit to boutique. I went to try med perlee clover to compare with 17 lb and it's bigger than lb. incase anyone is debating with sizes. The gaping from the side is most obvious when worn and is just too big for me.
> 
> View attachment 3715218
> 
> View attachment 3715219
> View attachment 3715222


I have a size 17 /4 diamond love and it is exactly the same size as my medium Perlee Clover bracelet.  They match up perfectly.   Are you sure you are a 17 in LB?


----------



## kimber418

dessert1st said:


> @kewave @Phoenix123 @ChanelLisette @texasgirliegirl @jssl1668
> 
> To you lovely TPF members and anyone else who helped me with my perlee clover dilemma that I may have missed, I wanted to say thank you.
> 
> Have an update. I am a proud and excited owner of a beautiful and gorgeous RG perlee clover. It was always a dream bracelet that I was not planning to buy ever but because of price reduction and other circumstances I have decided to take the plunge. I ended up buying the small size which does fit fine generally. I was super close to ordering custom but didn't because of cost confusion quoted to me by my store. I wasn't willing to pay the possible 30% extra custom cost which was uncertain when I first inquired especially for a size that may not be better. I do notice that my arm does get sticky and a bit swelled up in the warm weather since we just had a short spell of warm weather. However, the small fits well most of the time. Also perhaps it is my motivation to make sure I don't gain a lot of weight which is always a possibility since I love to eat.  Ha ha!
> 
> Anyway, thanks ladies! I really love my bracelet and it will be it for many years to come. Off to ban island.




Congrats on your RG perlee Clover!


----------



## Mali_

Violet Bleu said:


> How are your malachite pieces holding up?


Absolutely stunning


----------



## Mali_

Phoenix123 said:


> Yeah, the Medium Perlee is just too big on you.  I just don't understand why VCA doesn't offer anything in between the S and M.  This seems to be an issue with a lot of people.
> 
> But YAY for the various eye candies!


Do you know if one can can get an in-between size on special order?


----------



## Phoenix123

Mali_ said:


> Do you know if one can can get an in-between size on special order?



I believe you can do a special order, but at a premium of 30%, it seems.  Your SA would be the best person to tell you for sure.


----------



## Mali_

Phoenix123 said:


> I believe you can do a special order, but at a premium of 30%, it seems.  Your SA would be the best person to tell you for sure.


Sheesh--must have missed that


----------



## jssl1688

Phoenix123 said:


> Yeah, the Medium Perlee is just too big on you.  I just don't understand why VCA doesn't offer anything in between the S and M.  This seems to be an issue with a lot of people.
> 
> But YAY for the various eye candies!



hi phoenix, yes, i wished that they would have an in-between size just like i wished cartier would have a 16.5 lb as well. unfortunately, nothings ever perfect but yes the med perlee is somehow bigger than my 17 lb, even my sa at the store said so too.


----------



## jssl1688

kimber418 said:


> I have a size 17 /4 diamond love and it is exactly the same size as my medium Perlee Clover bracelet.  They match up perfectly.   Are you sure you are a 17 in LB?



hi kimber, yes my lb is 17 and the perlee clover i have on in the pic is med as well, they both don't sync up and the perlee is bigger than my lb. I've tried on the perlee at different boutiques and they always run bigger on my wrist than the lb.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Went to a VCA luncheon at Neiman Marcus yesterday. Here are some pics. I wore my RG 20, 10 and 5 motifs attached to my 20-motif WG MOP Vintage Alhambra. I had my RG Perlee diamond bangle and WG Perlee signature bracelet as a stack on my wrist.

As can be expected, the jewelry was fantastic!!!


----------



## chanelchic2002

etoupebirkin said:


> Went to a VCA luncheon at Neiman Marcus yesterday. Here are some pics. I wore my RG 20, 10 and 5 motifs attached to my 20-motif WG MOP Vintage Alhambra. I had my RG Perlee diamond bangle and WG Perlee signature bracelet as a stack on my wrist.
> 
> As can be expected, the jewelry was fantastic!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3720357
> View attachment 3720358
> View attachment 3720359
> View attachment 3720360



Don't forget the centerpiece on the table!


----------



## etoupebirkin

chanelchic2002 said:


> Don't forget the centerpiece on the table!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3720362


Yes, the centerpieces were fantastic. I tried to post a picture but it was too large!


----------



## lisawhit

etoupebirkin said:


> Went to a VCA luncheon at Neiman Marcus yesterday. Here are some pics. I wore my RG 20, 10 and 5 motifs attached to my 20-motif WG MOP Vintage Alhambra. I had my RG Perlee diamond bangle and WG Perlee signature bracelet as a stack on my wrist.
> 
> As can be expected, the jewelry was fantastic!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3720357
> View attachment 3720358
> View attachment 3720359
> View attachment 3720360



Absolutely Gorgeous necklaces!  Love the layering!  Thank you for sharing


----------



## Valentinegirl

VCA is redesigning its' jewelry. They redesigned the Frivole earrings. They look like claws now, and are not pretty at all. They have lowered the diamond amount and probably the size of the diamonds too. Then they have changed the fleurette earrings and pendants. They looked swished together and are much smaller with less diamond weight. Not attractive like the original designs. Richemonte came out with terrible earnings. What do they expect with these awful high prices. Their watches of all brands are tanking.  Very unimpressed. And they said other than black/white MOP and onyx, the other colors are dead. No one buying the other colors. The colors are just awful now. Very unappealing. What do they expect when they removed their jewelry from almost every boutique. Out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## kimber418

Valentinegirl said:


> VCA is redesigning its' jewelry. They redesigned the Frivole earrings. They look like claws now, and are not pretty at all. They have lowered the diamond amount and probably the size of the diamonds too. Then they have changed the fleurette earrings and pendants. They looked swished together and are much smaller with less diamond weight. Not attractive like the original designs. Richemonte came out with terrible earnings. What do they expect with these awful high prices. Their watches of all brands are tanking.  Very unimpressed. And they said other than black/white MOP and onyx, the other colors are dead. No one buying the other colors. The colors are just awful now. Very unappealing. What do they expect when they removed their jewelry from almost every boutique. Out of sight, out of mind.


Wow!  You sound like you definitely need to find another thread to be on!   I (and many or us on the VCA thread) love the Frivole & the Fleurette earrings.  I hope you quickly find another jewelry designer that you love again.  Why don't you start a Bayco thread?


----------



## lasttotheparty

Valentinegirl said:


> VCA is redesigning its' jewelry. They redesigned the Frivole earrings. They look like claws now, and are not pretty at all. They have lowered the diamond amount and probably the size of the diamonds too. Then they have changed the fleurette earrings and pendants. They looked swished together and are much smaller with less diamond weight. Not attractive like the original designs. Richemonte came out with terrible earnings. What do they expect with these awful high prices. Their watches of all brands are tanking.  Very unimpressed. And they said other than black/white MOP and onyx, the other colors are dead. No one buying the other colors. The colors are just awful now. Very unappealing. What do they expect when they removed their jewelry from almost every boutique. Out of sight, out of mind.



Harsh.


----------



## chaneljewel

Valentinegirl said:


> VCA is redesigning its' jewelry. They redesigned the Frivole earrings. They look like claws now, and are not pretty at all. They have lowered the diamond amount and probably the size of the diamonds too. Then they have changed the fleurette earrings and pendants. They looked swished together and are much smaller with less diamond weight. Not attractive like the original designs. Richemonte came out with terrible earnings. What do they expect with these awful high prices. Their watches of all brands are tanking.  Very unimpressed. And they said other than black/white MOP and onyx, the other colors are dead. No one buying the other colors. The colors are just awful now. Very unappealing. What do they expect when they removed their jewelry from almost every boutique. Out of sight, out of mind.



I love VCA and will continue to purchase pieces.  They're beautiful and detailed designs.  I always feel so good wearing even one special piece.


----------



## 911snowball

Well said chaneljewel!  I will be picking up a 20  motif chalcedony later this month to add to my collection. I love to wear my pieces and always get compliments.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

chaneljewel said:


> I love VCA and will continue to purchase pieces.  They're beautiful and detailed designs.  I always feel so good wearing even one special piece.


I agree.
VCA will make minor adjustments to certain pieces from time to time. This is primarily to thwart counterfeiters. In fact, I own the fleurettes earrings in both sizes and the current small fleurettes earrings are larger than mine (which are an earlier example).
In no way do I see the quality declining and my pieces always bring me great joy.


----------



## etoupebirkin

kimber418 said:


> Wow!  You sound like you definitely need to find another thread to be on!   I (and many or us on the VCA thread) love the Frivole & the Fleurette earrings.  I hope you quickly find another jewelry designer that you love again.  Why don't you start a Bayco thread?


One thing I know about Bayco, it makes VCA look inexpensive. Their pieces are gorgeous with wonderful workmanship and stones, but their jewelry starts at about $15K and goes up from there.


----------



## Mali_

Valentinegirl said:


> VCA is redesigning its' jewelry. They redesigned the Frivole earrings. They look like claws now, and are not pretty at all. They have lowered the diamond amount and probably the size of the diamonds too. Then they have changed the fleurette earrings and pendants. They looked swished together and are much smaller with less diamond weight. Not attractive like the original designs. Richemonte came out with terrible earnings. What do they expect with these awful high prices. Their watches of all brands are tanking.  Very unimpressed. And they said other than black/white MOP and onyx, the other colors are dead. No one buying the other colors. The colors are just awful now. Very unappealing. What do they expect when they removed their jewelry from almost every boutique. Out of sight, out of mind.


 do you have pics of this redesign effort?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Valentinegirl said:


> VCA is redesigning its' jewelry. They redesigned the Frivole earrings. They look like claws now, and are not pretty at all. They have lowered the diamond amount and probably the size of the diamonds too. Then they have changed the fleurette earrings and pendants. They looked swished together and are much smaller with less diamond weight. Not attractive like the original designs. Richemonte came out with terrible earnings. What do they expect with these awful high prices. Their watches of all brands are tanking.  Very unimpressed. And they said other than black/white MOP and onyx, the other colors are dead. No one buying the other colors. The colors are just awful now. Very unappealing. What do they expect when they removed their jewelry from almost every boutique. Out of sight, out of mind.


Malachite is a "dead" color?
I'm sure that VCA would still make Turquoise or Lapis pieces in larger quantities if the raw materials were available, because they would be popular and sell.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

etoupebirkin said:


> One thing I know about Bayco, it makes VCA look inexpensive. Their pieces are gorgeous with wonderful workmanship and stones, but their jewelry starts at about $15K and goes up from there.



Amen to that!


----------



## jewelnyc

Hi all! I am going to be traveling to London in a few months and am wondering if anyone has a recommendation for a great sales assistant at the Van Cleef & Arpels store on Bond Street! I appreciate the help!


----------



## HADASSA

jewelnyc said:


> Hi all! I am going to be traveling to London in a few months and am wondering if anyone has a recommendation for a great sales assistant at the Van Cleef & Arpels store on Bond Street! I appreciate the help!



Hello, I can recommend a great SA at VCA Selfridges if you wish. If you are not from the EU, there is a greater benefit to purchase from Selfridges.

If you want to purchase from Bond Street however, I can recommend an SA who was helpful to me there as well but haven't dealt with her as long.


----------



## jewelnyc

H


HADASSA said:


> Hello, I can recommend a great SA at VCA Selfridges if you wish. If you are not from the EU, there is a greater benefit to purchase from Selfridges.
> 
> If you want to purchase from Bond Street however, I can recommend an SA who was helpful to me there as well but haven't dealt with her as long.


Hey! Yes please, I would love the contact info for both your SA at Selfridges and at Bond Street please. Thanks so much HADASSA!


----------



## HADASSA

jewelnyc said:


> H
> 
> Hey! Yes please, I would love the contact info for both your SA at Selfridges and at Bond Street please. Thanks so much HADASSA!


I will PM you the info


----------



## etoupebirkin

I have to say I love Neiman Marcus. I went in to the store yesterday and was pleasantly surprised to find out I had a huge amount in gift cards. So I used it to buy an onyx 10-motif.

You don't want to see my Neiman's bill.

I recently purchased several Robert Bruce Bielka pieces along with a Mimi So bracelet. Hence the gift card. The pieces that I bought were made before Bielka (unfortunately) had a stroke. He was perhaps the most talented jeweler in America. It's really tragic. His pieces are intricately and delicately made, but very heavy and well built too. I once saw a charm bracelet he made that had miniature lions, elephants and other animals you'd seen on a safari. The legs of the animals could move. It was one of the coolest pieces of jewelry I ever saw.  His recent work is lovely, but not nearly as detailed.

I make strategic non-VCA purchases during triple point events. With the ensuing gift cards, I purchase VCA which is not eligible for points events. Makes sense. Or so I tell myself.


----------



## bags to die for

I was told that VCA are coming out with vintage alhambra earrings rose gold/grey mop with a diamond in the middle that will match last year's Christmas pendant.


----------



## Suzie

etoupebirkin said:


> I have to say I love Neiman Marcus. I went in to the store yesterday and was pleasantly surprised to find out I had a huge amount in gift cards. So I used it to buy an onyx 10-motif.
> 
> You don't want to see my Neiman's bill.
> 
> I recently purchased several Robert Bruce Bielka pieces along with a Mimi So bracelet. Hence the gift card. The pieces that I bought were made before Bielka (unfortunately) had a stroke. He was perhaps the most talented jeweler in America. It's really tragic. His pieces are intricately and delicately made, but very heavy and well built too. I once saw a charm bracelet he made that had miniature lions, elephants and other animals you'd seen on a safari. The legs of the animals could move. It was one of the coolest pieces of jewelry I ever saw.  His recent work is lovely, but not nearly as detailed.
> 
> I make strategic non-VCA purchases during triple point events. With the ensuing gift cards, I purchase VCA which is not eligible for points events. Makes sense. Or so I tell myself.


Very clever, win win!


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> I have to say I love Neiman Marcus. I went in to the store yesterday and was pleasantly surprised to find out I had a huge amount in gift cards. So I used it to buy an onyx 10-motif.
> 
> You don't want to see my Neiman's bill.
> 
> I recently purchased several Robert Bruce Bielka pieces along with a Mimi So bracelet. Hence the gift card. The pieces that I bought were made before Bielka (unfortunately) had a stroke. He was perhaps the most talented jeweler in America. It's really tragic. His pieces are intricately and delicately made, but very heavy and well built too. I once saw a charm bracelet he made that had miniature lions, elephants and other animals you'd seen on a safari. The legs of the animals could move. It was one of the coolest pieces of jewelry I ever saw.  His recent work is lovely, but not nearly as detailed.
> 
> I make strategic non-VCA purchases during triple point events. With the ensuing gift cards, I purchase VCA which is not eligible for points events. Makes sense. Or so I tell myself.


I absolutely adore the little bear charms.  They're so beautiful without being kid like.   I bet your new pieces are exquisite!


----------



## Mali_

bags to die for said:


> I was told that VCA are coming out with vintage alhambra earrings rose gold/grey mop with a diamond in the middle that will match last year's Christmas pendant.


I would buy those...a necklace too...


----------



## Notorious Pink

bags to die for said:


> I was told that VCA are coming out with vintage alhambra earrings rose gold/grey mop with a diamond in the middle that will match last year's Christmas pendant.



OMG that sounds gorgeous!!! [emoji177]


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

bags to die for said:


> I was told that VCA are coming out with vintage alhambra earrings rose gold/grey mop with a diamond in the middle that will match last year's Christmas pendant.



I heard something similar, but they would be onyx. Either way I'm intrigued


----------



## 911snowball

I would buy the gray MOP earrings as well as anything else they would do in that stone!  I am still hoping for a 20 motif to come out. I have been offered the opportunity to do a special order for the 20 motif gray MOP but I would really rather not spend the extra $$ to do this.  So I wait.....


----------



## HADASSA

bags to die for said:


> I was told that VCA are coming out with vintage alhambra earrings rose gold/grey mop with a diamond in the middle that will match last year's Christmas pendant.





Mali_ said:


> I would buy those...a necklace too...





BBC said:


> OMG that sounds gorgeous!!! [emoji177]





911snowball said:


> I would buy the gray MOP earrings as well as anything else they would do in that stone!  I am still hoping for a 20 motif to come out. I have been offered the opportunity to do a special order for the 20 motif gray MOP but I would really rather not spend the extra $$ to do this.  So I wait.....





Sprinkles&Bling said:


> I heard something similar, but they would be onyx. Either way I'm intrigued



I heard it's ONYX with PG - the same as last year's LE PENDANT.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bags to die for said:


> I was told that VCA are coming out with vintage alhambra earrings rose gold/grey mop with a diamond in the middle that will match last year's Christmas pendant.


Seriously?
I almost special ordered those!!
Oh, I do hope these are offered.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> I heard it's ONYX with PG - the same as last year's LE PENDANT.


Darn.
Since I've already own plain vintage onyx I won't be interested.
If VCA was smart they would offer something unique (like gray mop with the diamond) because a lot of collectors already have the onyx vintage earrings.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

911snowball said:


> I would buy the gray MOP earrings as well as anything else they would do in that stone!  I am still hoping for a 20 motif to come out. I have been offered the opportunity to do a special order for the 20 motif gray MOP but I would really rather not spend the extra $$ to do this.  So I wait.....


We are in the exact same situation. 
I believe that VCA will eventually offer the gray mop. We just need to be patient.


----------



## bags to die for

Sorry guys. It is onyx. I got confused which LE pendant it was being referred to.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> Darn.
> Since I've already own plain vintage onyx I won't be interested.
> If VCA was smart they would offer something unique (like gray mop with the diamond) because a lot of collectors already have the onyx vintage earrings.


I would love to know what the new "material" (stone???) might be for this year's LE Pendant.

Got the LE Earring intel from London. I will share as soon as I hear anything about the pendant.

Did hear that new stones might be offered for the Jubilee - patience...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> I would love to know what the new "material" (stone???) might be for this year's LE Pendant.
> 
> Got the LE Earring intel from London. I will share as soon as I hear anything about the pendant.
> 
> Did hear that new stones might be offered for the Jubilee - patience...


Hard to be the patient grasshopper in this situation!!
I'm wracking my brain trying to come up with other stones.  Tortoise shell? It was once offered but I would imagine that this one is endangered (protected)....


----------



## bags to die for

There's going to be a limited edition collection in sept but now I'm scared to share in case it's wrong!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bags to die for said:


> There's going to be a limited edition collection in sept but now I'm scared to share in case it's wrong!


Vintage Alhambra?
Part of the fun is sharing these little bits of excitement. Even if it's wrong we will all eventually find out.


----------



## 911snowball

So exciting !!  I am planning for multiple VCA purchases in coming months based on this intel.  I will cut back on other things now to get ready- good to know so we can plan ahead!


----------



## baghagg

bags to die for said:


> There's going to be a limited edition collection in sept but now I'm scared to share in case it's wrong! [emoji3]


Do tell,  please!


----------



## Notorious Pink

bags to die for said:


> There's going to be a limited edition collection in sept but now I'm scared to share in case it's wrong!



Oh please do!! The speculation is part of the fun!


----------



## klynneann

bags to die for said:


> There's going to be a limited edition collection in sept but now I'm scared to share in case it's wrong!


Please share!!  We won't hold it against you if it's wrong!!!


----------



## Oleandered

bags to die for said:


> There's going to be a limited edition collection in sept but now I'm scared to share in case it's wrong!



Oh, we all need to know it even if it doesn't happen![emoji3]


----------



## HADASSA

bags to die for said:


> There's going to be a limited edition collection in sept but now I'm scared to share in case it's wrong!



That's the reason I didn't share my intel about the earrings that I got about a month ago. I preferred to confirm opposed to state with certainty.

I echo what the others on here have said, "Please share, even if it's just hear-say."

Can this LE be for your boutique opening? I am assuming you are in Australia [emoji1037]


----------



## MyDogTink

Could it be pink opal? Doesn't Cartier use it?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MyDogTink said:


> Could it be pink opal? Doesn't Cartier use it?


I wondered about that but since VCA offered pink porcelain so recently I can't imagine that they would offer pink again.


----------



## bags to die for

My SM is overseas since I started VCA shopping before the stores opened in Australia.
Apparently they're making a 20 motif necklace and 5 motif bracelet in WG/onyx.
For limited distribution.
I still ponder about the NYC limited edition of the WG/onyx and my SM knows that!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bags to die for said:


> My SM is overseas since I started VCA shopping before the stores opened in Australia.
> Apparently they're making a 20 motif necklace and 5 motif bracelet in WG/onyx.
> For limited distribution.
> I still ponder about the NYC limited edition of the WG/onyx and my SM knows that!


Thank you for sharing. 
Collectors have been requesting more wg options forever so I'm sure that many will be thrilled.


----------



## HADASSA

bags to die for said:


> My SM is overseas since I started VCA shopping before the stores opened in Australia.
> Apparently they're making a 20 motif necklace and 5 motif bracelet in WG/onyx.
> For limited distribution.
> I still ponder about the NYC limited edition of the WG/onyx and my SM knows that!



Thank you for sharing BTDF [emoji253]

Yes, both the Magic Long Pendant and the 16 - motifs Magic Necklace offered in NYC.

It will be just a matter of time when intel starts flowing in from other sources.


----------



## callieeee

Hi all! I'm new to the world of van cleef and was wondering if someone could help me out

I have a new 5 motif bracelet and noticed a teeny tiny opening on the ring that connects to the clasp. I did have links taken out at the boutique right after purchasing so I don't know if this is just the way that the bracelet is made. 

I'm afraid the opening will get larger as time goes on so I'm debating bringing it in to get soldered. I need some advice from the VCA pros.


----------



## jssl1688

callieeee said:


> Hi all! I'm new to the world of van cleef and was wondering if someone could help me out
> 
> I have a new 5 motif bracelet and noticed a teeny tiny opening on the ring that connects to the clasp. I did have links taken out at the boutique right after purchasing so I don't know if this is just the way that the bracelet is made.
> 
> I'm afraid the opening will get larger as time goes on so I'm debating bringing it in to get soldered. I need some advice from the VCA pros.
> 
> View attachment 3756618



your picture isn't very clear, depending on where vca sent the item to get adjusted (they have their own workshop in nyc or paris, as well as contracted jewelers in different cities), it could depend on the jeweler that worked on it. all my pieces have jump rings that are soldered shut, vca pieces are pretty sturdy so unless your heavy handed, the ring shouldn't pull open easy, however, if i were you, i'd prefer mine to be soldered closed as that's my preference and for expensive jewelry, it just looks more finished. i'm sure you could take it back to vca and have them fix it.


----------



## kate2828

Hello all, I'm thinking about purchasing my first vca piece and am interested in the magic pendant. I'm only seeing mop and onyx on the website. Does this Pendant come in malachite? If so does anyone know what the price is in dollars?  And if anyone has one of these pendants I'd love to see some photos! Thanks!


----------



## HADASSA

kate2828 said:


> Hello all, I'm thinking about purchasing my first vca piece and am interested in the magic pendant. I'm only seeing mop and onyx on the website. Does this Pendant come in malachite? If so does anyone know what the price is in dollars?  And if anyone has one of these pendants I'd love to see some photos! Thanks!




I don't own this Pendant but many members on this forum do. Maybe some of them will share photos. Here is the US price from the website.


----------



## kate2828

HADASSA said:


> I don't own this Pendant but many members on this forum do. Maybe some of them will share photos. Here is the US price from the website.
> 
> View attachment 3756857



Thank you! Gosh I must have missed that on the website! Yes I'd love to see photos!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Here's my magic pendant on a limited edition 10 motif.


----------



## jssl1688

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3757552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my magic pendant on a limited edition 10 motif.



love it on you texas!!! gorg


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3757552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my magic pendant on a limited edition 10 motif.



So gorgeous and versatile [emoji7]


----------



## Meandoll

Hello all,

I am interested in adding to my VCA collection and am deciding between the Vintage Alhambra pave pendant in YG or a  5 motif Vintage Alhambra bracelet YG with either mop or onyx. 

Recently, I read somewhere on this forum that if you ship an item to VA then there is no sales tax, could someone please clarify that for me. Does it matter if the cc used to pay for it is registered to a different state? Should the purchase be made through a VCA SA or Neiman's?

My previous purchases have been made in Europe hence my confusion.
Thank you!


----------



## drpn21

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3757552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my magic pendant on a limited edition 10 motif.



That looks so gorgeous!


----------



## kate2828

Meandoll said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am interested in adding to my VCA collection and am deciding between the Vintage Alhambra pave pendant in YG or a  5 motif Vintage Alhambra bracelet YG with either mop or onyx.
> 
> Recently, I read somewhere on this forum that if you ship an item to VA then there is no sales tax, could someone please clarify that for me. Does it matter if the cc used to pay for it is registered to a different state? Should the purchase be made through a VCA SA or Neiman's?
> 
> My previous purchases have been made in Europe hence my confusion.
> Thank you!



Virginia has a vca store at the neimans in tysons corner so that information unfortunately is incorrect. I believe as long as the item is shipped to a state without vca then you wouldn't pay the sales tax up front but it is still something that must be paid at a later time when you file your taxes.


----------



## lisawhit

hmmm...I got this long surgery from Van Cleef....what's up their sleeve?
http://survey.euro.confirmit.com/wi...al&utm_campaign=ClientSurvey_ecard-us-en-CORP


----------



## lisawhit

here's the email content

Since its founding in Paris in 1906, Van Cleef & Arpels
has dedicated itself to ensuring the highest level of creativity
and savoir-faire, as well as client experience.

We strive to always meet the evolving needs of our customers,
and have thus chosen to partner with Nielsen,
a trusted independent market research agency,
to assess the expectations of Jewelry and Watch collectors.

We would be grateful if you kindly took the time to answer 
a few questions, which will help us offer you
the most dedicated client experience. To participate in the
survey, please click on the link below:
*CLICK HERE*
Nielsen will guarantee the confidentiality and safety
of your personal data. All your answers will be processed
and analyzed anonymously.

We thank you very much for your contribution.

Yours sincerely,

Nicolas Bos,
President & CEO,
Van Cleef & Arpels


----------



## CATEYES

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3757552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my magic pendant on a limited edition 10 motif.


Very nicely paired. I wasn't aware this pendant had a "clip" that the owner could remove without sliding it off the chain. Very cool to learn it can be easily taken off and worn another way.


----------



## klynneann

lisawhit said:


> here's the email content
> 
> Since its founding in Paris in 1906, Van Cleef & Arpels
> has dedicated itself to ensuring the highest level of creativity
> and savoir-faire, as well as client experience.
> 
> We strive to always meet the evolving needs of our customers,
> and have thus chosen to partner with Nielsen,
> a trusted independent market research agency,
> to assess the expectations of Jewelry and Watch collectors.
> 
> We would be grateful if you kindly took the time to answer
> a few questions, which will help us offer you
> the most dedicated client experience. To participate in the
> survey, please click on the link below:
> *CLICK HERE*
> Nielsen will guarantee the confidentiality and safety
> of your personal data. All your answers will be processed
> and analyzed anonymously.
> 
> We thank you very much for your contribution.
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> 
> Nicolas Bos,
> President & CEO,
> Van Cleef & Arpels


I got it too - it was interesting.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

CATEYES said:


> Very nicely paired. I wasn't aware this pendant had a "clip" that the owner could remove without sliding it off the chain. Very cool to learn it can be easily taken off and worn another way.


It doesn't have a clip. 
I simply slid the clasp through the bale. 
If you look closely you can see the clasp but it doesn't bother me.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lisawhit said:


> hmmm...I got this long surgery from Van Cleef....what's up their sleeve?
> http://survey.euro.confirmit.com/wi...al&utm_campaign=ClientSurvey_ecard-us-en-CORP


I received it too!!
It's a very long survey.


----------



## CATEYES

texasgirliegirl said:


> It doesn't have a clip.
> I simply slid the clasp through the bale.
> If you look closely you can see the clasp but it doesn't bother me.


Okay I'm trying to picture it. Anyway, it's not able to be seen easily so I'm sure it looks quite nice in person as well


----------



## Cavalier Girl

texasgirliegirl said:


> I received it too!!
> It's a very long survey.



I didn't send it in.  I thought it was a little invasive.


----------



## HADASSA

Cavalier Girl said:


> I didn't send it in.  I thought it was a little invasive.



Even though I didn't receive one...yet...I completed it through the link kindly posted by lisawhit. It was quite intrusive but as I was discussing with a friend tonight, they really want to gauge customer loyalty and preferences in the global economic downturn.

I was very attuned to the questions on preference on purchasing from stand-alone to multi-brand stores - depending on the answers received, can impact the multi-brand stores.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Occasionally I like to peruse a certain online auction site to see if any interesting heritage pieces have popped up.
Today I was shocked by the number of fakes/replicas listed for VCA.  It's truly awful.
There was a malachite and diamond 20 motif listed for such a low price that it was laughable.  To any new members here who are searching for a deal...BEWARE.  If you see a listing that is priced for $500 from a seller with zero feedback it is most certainly a fake (imported from China).  Interesting how many of these pieces are listed for around $500.00.
You can't purchase a piece for this little and NO legit seller would ever offer a piece for this price.


----------



## Thatgirl00

texasgirliegirl said:


> Occasionally I like to peruse a certain online auction site to see if any interesting heritage pieces have popped up.
> Today I was shocked by the number of fakes/replicas listed for VCA.  It's truly awful.
> There was a malachite and diamond 20 motif listed for such a low price that it was laughable.  To any new members here who are searching for a deal...BEWARE.  If you see a listing that is priced for $500 from a seller with zero feedback it is most certainly a fake (imported from China).  Interesting how many of these pieces are listed for around $500.00.
> You can't purchase a piece for this little and NO legit seller would ever offer a piece for this price.


When I browse on there I always set the search results at $800 and above just to weed those out.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thatgirl00 said:


> When I browse on there I always set the search results at $800 and above just to weed those out.


Great idea. 
You will still find fakes at higher price points. 
I'm sincerely annoyed that VCA doesn't more aggressively go after these auctions.


----------



## Thatgirl00

texasgirliegirl said:


> You will still find fakes at higher price points.


For sure.


----------



## lovevca

texasgirliegirl said:


> Great idea.
> You will still find fakes at higher price points.
> I'm sincerely annoyed that VCA doesn't more aggressively go after these auctions.


I couldn't agree more on both points.  But eBay is hopeless too -- I've reported so many listings to no avail.


----------



## Mali_

texasgirliegirl said:


> Occasionally I like to peruse a certain online auction site to see if any interesting heritage pieces have popped up.
> Today I was shocked by the number of fakes/replicas listed for VCA.  It's truly awful.
> There was a malachite and diamond 20 motif listed for such a low price that it was laughable.  To any new members here who are searching for a deal...BEWARE.  If you see a listing that is priced for $500 from a seller with zero feedback it is most certainly a fake (imported from China).  Interesting how many of these pieces are listed for around $500.00.
> You can't purchase a piece for this little and NO legit seller would ever offer a piece for this price.


Agree completely - they are increasingly looking like EBay...I have been searching for SOs and hard-to-find pieces at well-regarded world-renowned jewelers/auction houses. Their VCA stock is very few and far between estate pieces. By and large these online sites with those low low prices are serious fakes. There are also expensive fakes out there as well.


----------



## 911snowball

I also look at auction sites just to see what was made in years gone by. I am  terrified to buy at resale due to the proliferating fakes.
I found a 20 motif on 1st dibs - an alternating lapis and white coral in yg.  It was pretty and something I had not seen before.


----------



## roory

Hey everyone, have you ever seen men wearing a vintage Alhambra pendant? I was thinking of getting a yg onyx and lengthening it a bit but am kind of on the fence about it.


----------



## nicole0612

roory said:


> Hey everyone, have you ever seen men wearing a vintage Alhambra pendant? I was thinking of getting a yg onyx and lengthening it a bit but am kind of on the fence about it.



You might consider a magic onyx pendant instead. The vintage Alhambra is very petite and fairly short. I wonder if the Byzantine style pendant would be a good choice for a man? I think it would look great.


----------



## roory

nicole0612 said:


> You might consider a magic onyx pendant instead. The vintage Alhambra is very petite and fairly short. I wonder if the Byzantine style pendant would be a good choice for a man? I think it would look great.


Oh good suggestion, thank you! I'll go check that out this weekend.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Heritage Auctions recently had a 20 motif turquoise sell for $40k including buyers premium.  I almost fell off my chair!


----------



## Mali_

Cavalier Girl said:


> Heritage Auctions recently had a 20 motif turquoise sell for $40k including buyers premium.  I almost fell off my chair!


Wow! I can believe it though. I can see why someone with the financial means and desire for an authentic TQ 20 motif would pay that high a price for one. I wouldn't, but I understand. Who knows when VCA will ever make TQ Alhambra again?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Good point!  This spring when I thought I was going to be hit really hard with taxes, I almost sold my 20 motif and bracelet for $25k.  So glad I didn't need to.....my accountant pulled a rabbit out of his hat.


----------



## Suzie

Cavalier Girl said:


> Heritage Auctions recently had a 20 motif turquoise sell for $40k including buyers premium.  I almost fell off my chair!


Wow, I might consider selling mine for this price!


----------



## HADASSA

Mali_ said:


> Wow! I can believe it though. I can see why someone with the financial means and desire for an authentic TQ 20 motif would pay that high a price for one. I wouldn't, but I understand. Who knows when VCA will ever make TQ Alhambra again?



Mali, we are ALL so hoping it will be for the Jubilee next year [emoji1374]


----------



## etoupebirkin

HADASSA said:


> Mali, we are ALL so hoping it will be for the Jubilee next year [emoji1374]


Your mouth to G*ds ear!!!


----------



## SilverBen

Okay so I am really having a hard time deciding between the malachite or the onyx 5 motif Alhambra bracelet. My heart really sings for the malachite but it is much less practical in terms of what I can wear it with and the durability. I still like the onyx a lot so my mind says to go with that because it will wear well over time and match anything! What do you all advise me? Does anyone have both or has anyone else had to make this decision? Thanks in advanced, I always love looking at yalls collections!


----------



## kewave

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Okay so I am really having a hard time deciding between the malachite or the onyx 5 motif Alhambra bracelet. My heart really sings for the malachite but it is much less practical in terms of what I can wear it with and the durability. I still like the onyx a lot so my mind says to go with that because it will wear well over time and match anything! What do you all advise me? Does anyone have both or has anyone else had to make this decision? Thanks in advanced, I always love looking at yalls collections!


In my opinion, wearing Malachite is similar to wearing Jade, it's meant to be unique/special and stand out on its own, it's not meant to match anything at all. 
On the other hand, onyx is iconic but ubiquitous. If matching is what you are after then Onyx it is!


----------



## SilverBen

kewave said:


> In my opinion, wearing Malachite is similar to wearing Jade, it's meant to be unique/special and stand out on its own, it's not meant to match anything at all.
> On the other hand, onyx is iconic but ubiquitous. If matching is what you are after then Onyx it is!



Thank you, I think it's less about matching and more about the durability of the stones really. I'm young and live a pretty active life and think I would maybe not be able to wear the malachite as often as I would the onyx. For example I swim a lot and I live in the southern states so it's very hot and humid so it would come in contact with sweat and moisture a lot, which I know is not good for it.


----------



## kewave

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Thank you, I think it's less about matching and more about the durability of the stones really. I'm young and live a pretty active life and think I would maybe not be able to wear the malachite as often as I would the onyx. For example I swim a lot and I live in the southern states so it's very hot and humid so it would come in contact with sweat and moisture a lot, which I know is not good for it.


Onyx may be harder on Mohs scale compared to Malachite but onyx is still a very porous stone prone to absorb liquids; chips & scratches, unlike diamonds/rubies/sapphires. In fact, the care for onyx specifically mentioned to remove it even from shower and doing housework as soap/chemical would damage onyx. I understand many onyx owners wear them to shower/swimming and didn't see any naked eyes damage to the stones but it is really not recommended. Then again, everyone's tolerance level is different and if you are comfortable doing that then go for onyx.
I have malachite, onyx & mop alhambra from VCA and would never wear any of them to shower or swimming.


----------



## nycmamaofone

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Thank you, I think it's less about matching and more about the durability of the stones really. I'm young and live a pretty active life and think I would maybe not be able to wear the malachite as often as I would the onyx. For example I swim a lot and I live in the southern states so it's very hot and humid so it would come in contact with sweat and moisture a lot, which I know is not good for it.



I recommend onyx for you. I love both but currently only have the MOP bracelet and necklace. I have to be careful when I wear both. My wishlist includes a onyx vintage ring and malachite earrings. Why? I figured it is less likely to get damaged if I wear malachite earrings and an onyx ring. I would never chose the reverse--I wouldn't wear malachite on my hands/wrists because I would be paranoid about damaging it. 

When I bought the MoP necklace my SA was amazed that I've had my bracelet for almost ten years lol. She thought it was new. I am very careful with it and try to avoid getting it wet.


----------



## kate2828

Just curious to know what does the wear and tear of a malachite item look like? Does it get scratched or dinged?


----------



## SilverBen

nycmamaofone said:


> I recommend onyx for you. I love both but currently only have the MOP bracelet and necklace. I have to be careful when I wear both. My wishlist includes a onyx vintage ring and malachite earrings. Why? I figured it is less likely to get damaged if I wear malachite earrings and an onyx ring. I would never chose the reverse--I wouldn't wear malachite on my hands/wrists because I would be paranoid about damaging it.
> 
> When I bought the MoP necklace my SA was amazed that I've had my bracelet for almost ten years lol. She thought it was new. I am very careful with it and try to avoid getting it wet.



Thanks for the input! I definitely think you are making a good decision by going for malachite earrings and onyx for the ring. I have until late September to make a final decision but I really do think onyx would be a smarter move for me, maybe just get the malachite later...Christmas gift maybe? Lol


----------



## CATEYES

nycmamaofone said:


> I recommend onyx for you. I love both but currently only have the MOP bracelet and necklace. I have to be careful when I wear both. My wishlist includes a onyx vintage ring and malachite earrings. Why? I figured it is less likely to get damaged if I wear malachite earrings and an onyx ring. I would never chose the reverse--I wouldn't wear malachite on my hands/wrists because I would be paranoid about damaging it.
> 
> When I bought the MoP necklace my SA was amazed that I've had my bracelet for almost ten years lol. She thought it was new. I am very careful with it and try to avoid getting it wet.


I agree so much with what you have said here. Malachite for earrings but not for ring. I've thought about this extensively too (lol) and as long as they aren't dropped or nothing is sprayed near the ear (like only put in after hair is styled of course) should be safe. I wouldn't get for a 10 motif although I love, love the look. I wear lotion on my neck and chest but even if on the days I wore the necklace I didn't, I would sweat. I've learned it cannot get anything at all on it. I've seen so many pieces that were cloudy at NM and they said it's because the wrong side of a cloth was used to clean it, someone's lotion, sweat or hairspray got on in it and it's makes it cloudy and can never be repaired. Love the look but quite the diva. Onyx would be a great piece for a bracelet or ring!


----------



## Violet Bleu

CATEYES said:


> I agree so much with what you have said here. Malachite for earrings but not for ring. I've thought about this extensively too (lol) and as long as they aren't dropped or nothing is sprayed near the ear (like only put in after hair is styled of course) should be safe. I wouldn't get for a 10 motif although I love, love the look. I wear lotion on my neck and chest but even if on the days I wore the necklace I didn't, I would sweat. I've learned it cannot get anything at all on it. I've seen so many pieces that were cloudy at NM and they said it's because the wrong side of a cloth was used to clean it, someone's lotion, sweat or hairspray got on in it and it's makes it cloudy and can never be repaired. Love the look but quite the diva. Onyx would be a great piece for a bracelet or ring!


What does cloudy malachite look like? Is it just not as shiny and dull looking?


----------



## CATEYES

Violet Bleu said:


> What does cloudy malachite look like? Is it just not as shiny and dull looking?


Yes, not so shiny and not clear. The striations aren't clear looking but blurry. Like a cloudy day.


----------



## HADASSA

CATEYES said:


> I agree so much with what you have said here. Malachite for earrings but not for ring. I've thought about this extensively too (lol) and as long as they aren't dropped or nothing is sprayed near the ear (like only put in after hair is styled of course) should be safe. I wouldn't get for a 10 motif although I love, love the look. I wear lotion on my neck and chest but even if on the days I wore the necklace I didn't, I would sweat. I've learned it cannot get anything at all on it. I've seen so many pieces that were cloudy at NM and they said it's because the wrong side of a cloth was used to clean it, someone's lotion, sweat or hairspray got on in it and it's makes it cloudy and can never be repaired. Love the look but quite the diva. Onyx would be a great piece for a bracelet or ring!





CATEYES said:


> Yes, not so shiny and not clear. The striations aren't clear looking but blurry. Like a cloudy day.



CATEYES, I am so scared now for my 5-motifs bracelet. This is one of the reasons I was so scared to do a 20 but I absolutely adore Malachite [emoji7]


----------



## CATEYES

HADASSA said:


> CATEYES, I am so scared now for my 5-motifs bracelet. This is one of the reasons I was so scared to do a 20 but I absolutely adore Malachite [emoji7]


Oh no, sorry lol! Just being straight forward. However, many ladies have the bracelets and wear often. I assume they are just very aware of it whilst wearing. I've wondered about an instgrammer I follow as she wears hers a lot and seems to be a little "careless" with her Hermes and Chanel bags and doesn't stuff them while not using so they all look well-loved  I guess decide if having and using it would worry you. To me, would become not as enjoyable to use. But a pair of earrings would be much less worrisome!! Maybe consider so you can still have malachite to enjoy and be worry free


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> CATEYES, I am so scared now for my 5-motifs bracelet. This is one of the reasons I was so scared to do a 20 but I absolutely adore Malachite [emoji7]


Don't be scared. 
I have quite a bit of malachite, including a limited edition necklace that I purchased before malachite was readily available. 
All of my pieces are still shiny and look as great as when I first purchased them.


----------



## eliwon

etoupebirkin said:


> Malachite is a "dead" color?
> I'm sure that VCA would still make Turquoise or Lapis pieces in larger quantities if the raw materials were available, because they would be popular and sell.



Speaking of malachite and turqoise, esp the lattter witdrawn from the website apart from smaller pieces - as customers we have been Informed about this resting based on lack of quality turqoise (maybe same issue with malachite). To my knowledge, both these types of rawmaterials are not very rare, so why can't VCA reintroduce Vintage Alhambra pieces in these materials? Has anyone heard from a reliable source if this will happen soon?


----------



## eliwon

texasgirliegirl said:


> Hard to be the patient grasshopper in this situation!!
> I'm wracking my brain trying to come up with other stones.  Tortoise shell? It was once offered but I would imagine that this one is endangered (protected)....



If any of the Ebay offerings of VCA is anything to go by, they have offered other stones in Alhambra before, like coral, both pale pink and red (perhaps dyed?) and green jade, pink opal and chrysoprase, to name a few. Some were perhaps seasonal, but still, with so many possibilities there could be endless joys to be had for customers and money to earn for VCA  - a win-win situation.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

eliwon said:


> If any of the Ebay offerings of VCA is anything to go by, they have offered other stones in Alhambra before, like coral, both pale pink and red (perhaps dyed?) and green jade, pink opal and chrysoprase, to name a few. Some were perhaps seasonal, but still, with so many possibilities there could be endless joys to be had for customers and money to earn for VCA  - a win-win situation.


Thank you Eliwon!
The latest reveal will be very exciting no doubt!!
The SA's are very good secret keepers this year!!


----------



## HADASSA

CATEYES said:


> Oh no, sorry lol! Just being straight forward. However, many ladies have the bracelets and wear often. I assume they are just very aware of it whilst wearing. I've wondered about an instgrammer I follow as she wears hers a lot and seems to be a little "careless" with her Hermes and Chanel bags and doesn't stuff them while not using so they all look well-loved  I guess decide if having and using it would worry you. To me, would become not as enjoyable to use. But a pair of earrings would be much less worrisome!! Maybe consider so you can still have malachite to enjoy and be worry free





texasgirliegirl said:


> Don't be scared.
> I have quite a bit of malachite, including a limited edition necklace that I purchased before malachite was readily available.
> All of my pieces are still shiny and look as great as when I first purchased them.



The thing is, I have heard of Malachite pieces being returned for the said reasons stated here.

Some customers have been unable to clean theirs with jewellery cloths provided.

Glad to know that it's not a regular occurrence.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> The thing is, I have heard of Malachite pieces being returned for the said reasons stated here.
> 
> Some customers have been unable to clean theirs with jewellery cloths provided.
> 
> Glad to know that it's not a regular occurrence.


I have wondered about this as well since I have a vested interest.
You really do need to treat this jewelry as fine jewelry.  There was also something said a while back about (possibly) a bad batch....I suppose that anything is possible.  That said, if one wants to wear a piece 24/7 the all gold or diamond pave pieces will be more durable, no doubt.


----------



## kate2828

I am glad I saw these posts about the malachite. I have been wanting to purchase the magic Pendant but now I'm not so sure and think I'll stick to something perlee.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kate2828 said:


> I am glad I saw these posts about the malachite. I have been wanting to purchase the magic Pendant but now I'm not so sure and think I'll stick to something perlee.


Malachite, turquoise, even mother of pearl can become dull over time with exposure to chemicals, lotions etc. 
I don't wear my malachite (or turquoise) every day and I am very careful with all of my VCA. 
I never shower, swim or even sleep in any of my pieces. So far, so good.


----------



## mirrorbeyond

Hi gals, this is my first post but I've been reading a lot of the amazing posts here for a while.  So I have a delimma here... I guess sweet one but also a tough one!  I always want to buy a pair of frivole pave diamonds earrings.  My fiancé bought a pair of YG for me as a surprise but now I am considering exchange it for WG... can't decide if we should!  Here's some thinkings...

Almost all my jewelries are in YG so I figure it will be easier to pair YG with them.  However I feel that YG is more casual while WG can be dressed up and down easily both ways (my dress-up necklace is the one and only WG necklace that I have!). Also I am wondering if you gals think WG is more classic than YG as the YG is a new one to the market.  The last thought... I am secretly hoping to get a frivole or lotus between and finger ring in the future and was always picturing WG for it! And I think that will pair very well with the WG frivole earrings.

I just cannot decide my mind!  Time is running out as it's going to be shipping by tomorrow!  Would love to hear your thoughts!  Thanks!


----------



## HADASSA

mirrorbeyond said:


> Hi gals, this is my first post but I've been reading a lot of the amazing posts here for a while.  So I have a delimma here... I guess sweet one but also a tough one!  I always want to buy a pair of frivole pave diamonds earrings.  My fiancé bought a pair of YG for me as a surprise but now I am considering exchange it for WG... can't decide if we should!  Here's some thinkings...
> 
> Almost all my jewelries are in YG so I figure it will be easier to pair YG with them.  However I feel that YG is more casual while WG can be dressed up and down easily both ways (my dress-up necklace is the one and only WG necklace that I have!). Also I am wondering if you gals think WG is more classic than YG as the YG is a new one to the market.  The last thought... I am secretly hoping to get a frivole or lotus between and finger ring in the future and was always picturing WG for it! And I think that will pair very well with the WG frivole earrings.
> 
> I just cannot decide my mind!  Time is running out as it's going to be shipping by tomorrow!  Would love to hear your thoughts!  Thanks!



What a lovely dilemma to have [emoji1360]

The YG Pave Frivole is a lot more subtle than the WG. The WG is very blingy compared to the YG.

The Frivole design in itself is classic VCA, whether in WG or newly introduced YG, so you can't go wrong with either.

If you are thinking further down the road for the Lotus or FRIVOLE BTF ring, then the WG will be your better match.

These purchases are very expensive, so you have to think ahead, which you are wisely doing, to be happy and comfortable with your decisions now.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> What a lovely dilemma to have [emoji1360]
> 
> The YG Pave Frivole is a lot more subtle than the WG. The WG is very blingy compared to the YG.
> 
> The Frivole design in itself is classic VCA, whether in WG or newly introduced YG, so you can't go wrong with either.
> 
> If you are thinking further down the road for the Lotus or FRIVOLE BTF ring, then the WG will be your better match.
> 
> These purchases are very expensive, so you have to think ahead, which you are wisely doing, to be happy and comfortable with your decisions now.


Exchange them for the wg and then later on get them in regular (non pave) yg.


----------



## mirrorbeyond

texasgirliegirl said:


> Exchange them for the wg and then later on get them in regular (non pave) yg.


Lol you know what - I originally asked my fiancé to get the Non-pave YG for me during his London trip but he thought I am too careless and will easily scratch them so decided to purchase the pave ones as a surprise (hence he bought the YG).  However he didn't know that I was planning for the WG pave diamond for the future myself.  He just achieved my goal a little earlier for me (with a little twist lol)

Then during our casual conversation, he realized I like the WG better so he had to reveal the surprise before he finished the trip lol.  But then again, he thinks YG looks better and he had a good point that the YG pairs well with almost all of my jewelry while I almost don't have anything in WG...


----------



## mirrorbeyond

HADASSA said:


> What a lovely dilemma to have [emoji1360]
> 
> The YG Pave Frivole is a lot more subtle than the WG. The WG is very blingy compared to the YG.
> 
> The Frivole design in itself is classic VCA, whether in WG or newly introduced YG, so you can't go wrong with either.
> 
> If you are thinking further down the road for the Lotus or FRIVOLE BTF ring, then the WG will be your better match.
> 
> These purchases are very expensive, so you have to think ahead, which you are wisely doing, to be happy and comfortable with your decisions now.


Thank you so much Hadassa. At the same time though, I do have an estate Trefle necklace in YG that will match perfectly with the YG frivole earrings.

Omg I know I am so undecisive!


----------



## mirrorbeyond

Just got a photo of a side by side comparison of the YG and WG pave frivole earrings, thought you girls might be interested, and might be useful for the other girls that have the same struggle of mine.

Btw, I still cannot decide!  My fiancé still thinks the YG looks better and I do have more jewelry to match the YG while zero for WG.  But because the WG had always been on my wishlist, I still lean towards it!

I wonder, if any gals from TPF own the YG pave ones can share their thoughts?  Do you like it after wearing it for a while?  Have you ever regretting the choice of metal?  Thanks!!!


----------



## Violet Bleu

mirrorbeyond said:


> Just got a photo of a side by side comparison of the YG and WG pave frivole earrings, thought you girls might be interested, and might be useful for the other girls that have the same struggle of mine.
> 
> Btw, I still cannot decide!  My fiancé still thinks the YG looks better and I do have more jewelry to match the YG while zero for WG.  But because the WG had always been on my wishlist, I still lean towards it!
> 
> I wonder, if any gals from TPF own the YG pave ones can share their thoughts?  Do you like it after wearing it for a while?  Have you ever regretting the choice of metal?  Thanks!!!


To me the YG scream classic VCA. And this is coming from someone who loves all of my diamond earrings with platinum. I would keep the YG.


----------



## mirrorbeyond

Violet Bleu said:


> To me the YG scream classic VCA. And this is coming from someone who loves all of my diamond earrings with platinum. I would keep the YG.


Thank you Violet Bleu!  Lol we are completely the opposite!  I am someone who loves all my jewelry with YG but somehow find this WG frivole ones intrigue me!


----------



## Mali_

mirrorbeyond said:


> Just got a photo of a side by side comparison of the YG and WG pave frivole earrings, thought you girls might be interested, and might be useful for the other girls that have the same struggle of mine.
> 
> Btw, I still cannot decide!  My fiancé still thinks the YG looks better and I do have more jewelry to match the YG while zero for WG.  But because the WG had always been on my wishlist, I still lean towards it!
> 
> I wonder, if any gals from TPF own the YG pave ones can share their thoughts?  Do you like it after wearing it for a while?  Have you ever regretting the choice of metal?  Thanks!!!


I see your dilemma-I would want both-LOL. I would buy the one I dreamed about, otherwise, you may regret it. Personally, I would buy the white ones-you really don't need other jewelry with pave diamond earrings, but esp white diamonds on white gold/platinum. You could wear a tshirt and look like a million bucks. But certainly later, I would buy the yellow gold paves as well. Depends on you. I only have the plain yellow gold ones in large (for now) and I wear them at least once per week. I just love the design.


----------



## mirrorbeyond

Mali_ said:


> I see your dilemma-I would want both-LOL. I would buy the one I dreamed about, otherwise, you may regret it. Personally, I would buy the white ones-you really don't need other jewelry with pave diamond earrings, but esp white diamonds on white gold/platinum. You could wear a tshirt and look like a million bucks. But certainly later, I would buy the yellow gold paves as well. Depends on you. I only have the plain yellow gold ones in large (for now) and I wear them at least once per week. I just love the design.


Thank you Mali for your input!  Although I do not think I would have the luxury to have them both!  LOL!

I think (just thinking out loud here and my mind is changing constantly! Lol) the YG might be something that I can wear once per week while the WG will be kept in the drawer and pulled out only when I need something really formal.


----------



## Mali_

mirrorbeyond said:


> Thank you Mali for your input!  Although I do not think I would have the luxury to have them both!  LOL!
> 
> I think (just thinking out loud here and my mind is changing constantly! Lol) the YG might be something that I can wear once per week while the WG will be kept in the drawer and pulled out only when I need something really formal.


Which is why this is a dilemma -and why I would want them both-LOL- although I do understand the price point concern. I have never had a problem putting on diamonds in plat, WG, RG, or YG with a pair of jeans and a t-shirt (primarily because I started buying diamonds in my early 20s in the diamond district and that's the main clothing I wore throughout college and grad school).


----------



## lovevca

What a wonderful future husband -- congratulations! I feel that the yg frivole pave earrings emphasize the gold color while the wg frivole emphasize the diamonds, and I therefore recommend the wg frivoles for your diamond earrings, especially since you seem to have favored them yourself. I also strongly recommend you consider the large yg frivole earrings (for a future anniversary gift?) which, in my experience and surprisingly, have not scratched (ditto for my between the ring yg frivole ring) in spite of the shiny surface and my not being particularly careful.  I think what helps is that the petals are angled.    That said, the truth is either one will be gorgeous...perchance, paired with a wedding dress?


----------



## Coconuts40

mirrorbeyond said:


> Just got a photo of a side by side comparison of the YG and WG pave frivole earrings, thought you girls might be interested, and might be useful for the other girls that have the same struggle of mine.
> 
> Btw, I still cannot decide!  My fiancé still thinks the YG looks better and I do have more jewelry to match the YG while zero for WG.  But because the WG had always been on my wishlist, I still lean towards it!
> 
> I wonder, if any gals from TPF own the YG pave ones can share their thoughts?  Do you like it after wearing it for a while?  Have you ever regretting the choice of metal?  Thanks!!!



Hi Mirrorbeyond. Oh I understand how you feel. This is a really difficult decision. I have gone through something similar.  I think I agree with TGG, in that get the WG Pave, and then purchase the YG Frivole (non pave).  I really think this is the best compromise and you will be happy with this decision.  Frivole is such a beautiful design that many on this forum have multiples in different sizes and golds/pave.   The YG has such a beautiful shine that it looks stunning even if it is not pave.  They don't scratch very easily since the are earrings.  

Whatever you decide rest assured that they are both the WG and YG pave are equally stunning !!!


----------



## nycmamaofone

I like these better in WG to be honest since it complements the diamonds more. Usually I am a YG girl but for these, WG wins hands down!


----------



## lapurse

I a.


----------



## Alena21

White gold for anything pave. If you get the non-pave  gold ones go with YG though.


----------



## Notorious Pink

So do you all think it's ok to mix wg pave earrings with a yg or pg necklace? I think in general I prefer the look of wg pave, but except for my riviere necklace, all my other necklaces are yg or pg.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> So do you all think it's ok to mix wg pave earrings with a yg or pg necklace? I think in general I prefer the look of wg pave, but except for my riviere necklace, all my other necklaces are yg or pg.


Absolutely.
I've paired my pave frivole earrings (as well as my fleurettes) with yg without hesitation.


----------



## mirrorbeyond

BBC said:


> So do you all think it's ok to mix wg pave earrings with a yg or pg necklace? I think in general I prefer the look of wg pave, but except for my riviere necklace, all my other necklaces are yg or pg.



That's exactly my concern BBC!  I personally don't like pairing WG with YG unless there is some special design to mix them really well...


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> Absolutely.
> I've paired my pave frivole earrings (as well as my fleurettes) with yg without hesitation.



Thanks so much, TGG - considering your amazing collection, your willingness to mix metals encourages me. 

Years ago I had a WG/diamond Judith Ripka bangle that I loved. It, along with a few other beloved pieces, was stolen. After that I got rid of most of the rest of my WG jewelry, I was very upset about the theft. Even got rid of a B30 with PHW. I am only just starting to think of WG again.


----------



## lovevca

mirrorbeyond said:


> That's exactly my concern BBC!  I personally don't like pairing WG with YG unless there is some special design to mix them really well...



I feel the same way except when it comes to diamond jewelry in a wg or platinum setting which I feel operates as a complete neutral and, like diamond studs,  goes with any metal or color.   The only issue for me is whether the diamond piece might be too formal for the rest of the jewlery I'd be pairing it with.


----------



## Notorious Pink

lovevca said:


> I feel the same way except when it comes to diamond jewelry in a wg or platinum setting which I feel operate as a complete neutral and, like diamond studs,  go with any metal or color.   The only issue for me is whether the diamond wg piece might be too formal for the rest of the jewlery I'd be pairing it with.



HA not a problem for me. I seem to buy jewelry like I'm still 12 years old...everything leans towards formal! 
I seriously need to focus and buy those carnelian earrings so I have at least one casual pair.


----------



## 911snowball

I mix my WG pave frivoles with my YG Alhambra pieces all the time.  I think it actually adds interest to mix things up. It all goes together. I can put my VCA pieces with my Chanel jackets or my t shirts from the Gap and the jewelry always looks right!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Thanks so much, TGG - considering your amazing collection, your willingness to mix metals encourages me.
> 
> Years ago I had a WG/diamond Judith Ripka bangle that I loved. It, along with a few other beloved pieces, was stolen. After that I got rid of most of the rest of my WG jewelry, I was very upset about the theft. Even got rid of a B30 with PHW. I am only just starting to think of WG again.


I'm sorry to hear about your loss. I can relate to how violating this feels. (You got rid of a B30 with PHW?!!!).
Before VCA I never wore yg. I am fine with mixing diamonds and pave pieces with yg. After all, studs are often set in platinum or wg (to allow focus on the diamonds) and I don't feel that anybody here would hesitate to wear studs with a yg VCA necklace. I'm not sure that the opposite is true, however. For example I would hesitate to pair my large yg frivole earrings with a chalcedony (set in wg) necklace.


----------



## valnsw

mirrorbeyond said:


> Just got a photo of a side by side comparison of the YG and WG pave frivole earrings, thought you girls might be interested, and might be useful for the other girls that have the same struggle of mine.
> 
> Btw, I still cannot decide!  My fiancé still thinks the YG looks better and I do have more jewelry to match the YG while zero for WG.  But because the WG had always been on my wishlist, I still lean towards it!
> 
> I wonder, if any gals from TPF own the YG pave ones can share their thoughts?  Do you like it after wearing it for a while?  Have you ever regretting the choice of metal?  Thanks!!!



Go with what your heart desires. You are the one who's going to wear them, not your fiancé. 
I'm sure your fiancé would understand if u want to change for the wg.

Given that u have plan to add a lotus btf ring,  makes sense to have a wg pave earclips to go with it. 
Moreover, the wg frivole pave earclips can be worn casually (at least I have) and looks great, gives a touch of polish to casual outfits. Given u already have an extensive yg collection, it's good to branch out and start a wg collection! 
I find myself lucky to have a wg option when the occasion or outfit requires eg when I wear black and white together.


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your loss. I can relate to how violating this feels. (You got rid of a B30 with PHW?!!!).
> Before VCA I never wore yg. I am fine with mixing diamonds and pave pieces with yg. After all, studs are often set in platinum or wg (to allow focus on the diamonds) and I don't feel that anybody here would hesitate to wear studs with a yg VCA necklace. I'm not sure that the opposite is true, however. For example I would hesitate to pair my large yg frivole earrings with a chalcedony (set in wg) necklace.



Thanks so much, TGG. 

Yes, I sold a raisin B30 PHW. But I did keep my etoupe B30 PHW. I'm actually looking more to VCA now because I'm just about done with the bags...I have most of what I want, plus an SO on the way, and after that, maybe a jige and an exotic Constance Wallet but I'm fine with or without those. 

Anyway, I have been trying to come up with a plan for what I need that suits my style. I actually do not own studs because the size studs I want are pretty impractical right now...would rather spend the money on other pieces. So I am trying to put together a plan....and all of a sudden wg seems like a fresh option. 

I do agree it doesn't work in reverse - yg pave with wg. But I sorta do like the thought that I can wear my wg pave with yg or pg.


----------



## Coconuts40

BBC said:


> So do you all think it's ok to mix wg pave earrings with a yg or pg necklace? I think in general I prefer the look of wg pave, but except for my riviere necklace, all my other necklaces are yg or pg.





BBC said:


> Thanks so much, TGG - considering your amazing collection, your willingness to mix metals encourages me.
> 
> Years ago I had a WG/diamond Judith Ripka bangle that I loved. It, along with a few other beloved pieces, was stolen. After that I got rid of most of the rest of my WG jewelry, I was very upset about the theft. Even got rid of a B30 with PHW. I am only just starting to think of WG again.



Yes, absolutely! I would not hesitate to pair WG pave earrings with yellow gold.  I feel I now have enough 'casual' earrings and will very likely make one more VCA earring purchase next year - it will be WG Pave and for the reason that I can consider it a neutral and wear it with anything. 

I am sorry to hear about your stolen jewelry. It's such a violation and I'm sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## lovevca

BBC said:


> Years ago I had a WG/diamond Judith Ripka bangle that I loved. It, along with a few other beloved pieces, was stolen. After that I got rid of most of the rest of my WG jewelry, I was very upset about the theft. Even got rid of a B30 with PHW. I am only just starting to think of WG again.



I'm really sorry you had that awful experience of losing beloved pieces but I hope you find new wg pieces that you grow to love and have fun in the process.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Thank you all so much. This happened a few years ago, so I've gotten over it. I love things but I don't really get attached to things. I should have been more careful. It was workmen in my house....should have known better. Live and learn.

But before I had those pieces I was very anti-wg/silver, to the point that when I did my kitchen there is as little ss showing as possible - I covered the fridge, too! All the hardware in my house is rubbed bronze, from knobs to faucets to door handles...then I got the bracelet and started buying wg....and then it was stolen and off the wg again. And now....its back in my life. So I need to learn how to incorporate and coordinate. Esp as now I am considering the magic 6 motif for my next necklace, I'm stumped if I should do yg or wg....


----------



## etoupebirkin

Call me sentimental, but I would keep the YG Pave Frivoles. Your future DH chose them for you. You will get othe WG pave earrings in time. But your future DH's sentiment is wonderful and priceless. You are truly blessed. 

My 2 cents. I will be married 30 years in September.


----------



## Alena21

Any feedback on the Letterwood wear and tear?
 Really love it in RG, looks beautiful  but worried about how it would age and maintenance down the road


----------



## Notorious Pink

Alena21 said:


> Any feedback on the Letterwood wear and tear?
> Really love it in RG, looks beautiful  but worried about how it would age and maintenance down the road



I personally love letterwood. However, you should be aware that it will darken with time. A few months ago I was in VCA in LV Crystals and one of the SAs was wearing a letterwood set. It was gorgeous, and it looked very dark - at first I thought it was onyx in pg! For me that is not an issue, I love how it looks both ways, but anyone buying letterwood should know it won't stay that color.


----------



## Alena21

BBC said:


> I personally love letterwood. However, you should be aware that it will darken with time. A few months ago I was in VCA in LV Crystals and one of the SAs was wearing a letterwood set. It was gorgeous, and it looked very dark - at first I thought it was onyx in pg! For me that is not an issue, I love how it looks both ways, but anyone buying letterwood should know it won't stay that color.


Thank you four sharing! Good to know
!


----------



## gagabag

Quick question ladies, by how much can I get a 42cm (short) necklace extended? I am thinking of getting the magic WG MOP... Can't remember if it's complementary if I get it done on the day of purchase? Thanks in advance!


----------



## roory

gagabag said:


> Quick question ladies, by how much can I get a 42cm (short) necklace extended? I am thinking of getting the magic WG MOP... Can't remember if it's complementary if I get it done on the day of purchase? Thanks in advance!


I just got my necklace back after its extension. They only allowed me to add 3 inches but also gave a 3in extender. And I had to pay $315 for that, on the day of purchase. The other option was to buy an $800 trace chain and cut it up to get more chain length. It was kind of odd because I had read somewhere on here that they could add up to 5in??


----------



## HADASSA

gagabag said:


> Quick question ladies, by how much can I get a 42cm (short) necklace extended? I am thinking of getting the magic WG MOP... Can't remember if it's complementary if I get it done on the day of purchase? Thanks in advance!





roory said:


> I just got my necklace back after its extension. They only allowed me to add 3 inches but also gave a 3in extender. And I had to pay $315 for that, on the day of purchase. The other option was to buy an $800 trace chain and cut it up to get more chain length. It was kind of odd because I had read somewhere on here that they could add up to 5in??



The norm is 2" and you have up to 90 days from date of purchase without having to pay extra.

If you got 3" added, consider yourself lucky.

Roory, I am assuming you paid $315 for the extender? Sometimes it's either or but NOT both complimentary.


----------



## roory

HADASSA said:


> The norm is 2" and you have up to 90 days from date of purchase without having to pay extra.
> 
> If you got 3" added, consider yourself lucky.
> 
> Roory, I am assuming you paid $315 for the extender? Sometimes it's either or but NOT both complimentary.


Yeah that was just the cost to get them both, because I wanted to add 6in in total. So, maybe it's the price of an an extra inch + the extender. My SA didn't really itemize it.


----------



## HADASSA

roory said:


> Yeah that was just the cost to get them both, because I wanted to add 6in in total. So, maybe it's the price of an an extra inch + the extender. My SA didn't really itemize it.



Stand alone MAY do up to 3" if you beg [emoji23]


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Does anyone have a pair of Pure Alhambra studs?  Can you tell me what size they are?


----------



## mirrorbeyond

etoupebirkin said:


> Call me sentimental, but I would keep the YG Pave Frivoles. Your future DH chose them for you. You will get othe WG pave earrings in time. But your future DH's sentiment is wonderful and priceless. You are truly blessed.
> 
> My 2 cents. I will be married 30 years in September.



Dear etoupebirkin, I think you are so sweet and I will definitely keep your words in mind!  However I saw your comment a touch too late and told my fiancée that I wanted an exchange.  He was sooo kind that he went to the shop again (all the way from Canary Wharf) and did the exchange for me!  I really feel blessed and now I truly feel that either WG or YG, the earrings will remind me of his love and care and I will be happy whenever I see them.

And thank you so much for everyone who helped me make the decision!  I will probably get the earrings on Tuesday and now I just cannot wait!


----------



## kat99

Does anyone watch RHONY (I'm not ashamed). Ramona has been sporting a WG Perlee + Perlee Clover bangle combo in Mexico..


----------



## CATEYES

kat99 said:


> Does anyone watch RHONY (I'm not ashamed). Ramona has been sporting a WG Perlee + Perlee Clover bangle combo in Mexico..


Yes I watch that show  Aren't those VCA "inspired"? I've never seen all onyx 3 motif earrings and she is also sort of "cheap" in regards to some of her things and jewelry seems to be one. Didn't she have her own jewelry line on QVC a few years ago? Maybe this is from that line.


----------



## baghagg

kat99 said:


> Does anyone watch RHONY (I'm not ashamed). Ramona has been sporting a WG Perlee + Perlee Clover bangle combo in Mexico..


I've been watching her wrist every Wednesday night,  they appear to be the WG Perlee and the WG Signature bracelets,  worn together. .  Also noticed the 3 motif onyx earrings and was wondering if VCA used to make these?   Maybe she special ordered them.


----------



## baghagg

CATEYES said:


> Yes I watch that show  Aren't those VCA "inspired"? I've never seen all onyx 3 motif earrings and she is also sort of "cheap" in regards to some of her things and jewelry seems to be one. Didn't she have her own jewelry line on QVC a few years ago? Maybe this is from that line.


Hmmmm. You are correct,  Ramona did have a cheap jewelry line which Bravo incorporated into the story line one season...


----------



## CATEYES

baghagg said:


> I've been watching her wrist every Wednesday night,  they appear to be the WG Perlee and the WG Signature bracelets,  worn together. .  Also noticed the 3 motif onyx earrings and was wondering if VCA used to make these?   Maybe she special ordered them.


Oh yes, I did spot her WG Perlee bracelets and thought they looked legit and made me dream of them more ☺️ Guess she spends on a few nice pieces but not for everything. I get it, but don't like when others knowingly copy a big brands creations. The 3 motifs don't look exactly right enough to be VCA Hmmm.... so funny so many of us notice others VCA (drool)


----------



## gagabag

Thanks Hadassa & Roory for your replies.
I didn't end up getting the magic mop in wg. Somehow, imo it didn't look good together. The wg washed out the mop and made it look so pale, esp on me. 90% of my jewelries are wg & platinum but I have come to accept that VCA alhambras look so much better on yg. So I guess I'll be collecting yg from now on.

I love, love butterflies. I was so tempted with turquoise sweet butterfly but the alpha backing system was such a pain in the ... I prefer the clip system. I also tried the lucky butterfly earrings but looked so dressy but omg they were so beautiful! If only I could wear them casually. 

So to satisfy my butterfly obsession, I opted for this one and I love that I could wear it anyday, everywhere!


----------



## Notorious Pink

gagabag said:


> Thanks Hadassa & Roory for your replies.
> I didn't end up getting the magic mop in wg. Somehow, imo it didn't look good together. The wg washed out the mop and made it look so pale, esp on me. 90% of my jewelries are wg & platinum but I have come to accept that VCA alhambras look so much better on yg. So I guess I'll be collecting yg from now on.
> 
> I love, love butterflies. I was so tempted with turquoise sweet butterfly but the alpha backing system was such a pain in the ... I prefer the clip system. I also tried the lucky butterfly earrings but looked so dressy but omg they were so beautiful! If only I could wear them casually.
> 
> So to satisfy my butterfly obsession, I opted for this one and I love that I could wear it anyday, everywhere!
> 
> View attachment 3779009



Not to be an evil enabler, but...why can't you wear the lucky earrings casually? I genuinely feel that with most pieces it's just a matter of self-perception. Throw it on with jeans and a tee! Anything goes, it's just your comfort level.


----------



## CATEYES

BBC said:


> Not to be an evil enabler, but...why can't you wear the lucky earrings casually? I genuinely feel that with most pieces it's just a matter of self-perception. Throw it on with jeans and a tee! Anything goes, it's just your comfort level.


100% agree! Personal perception. I think the lucky earrings in gagabags pic can be worn casually (but not workout clothes) and look appropriate. She should get them!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Not to be an evil enabler, but...why can't you wear the lucky earrings casually? I genuinely feel that with most pieces it's just a matter of self-perception. Throw it on with jeans and a tee! Anything goes, it's just your comfort level.


I agree with BBC.
In fact, I find that the TE magic earrings look more casual than dressy anyway.  
Whimsical and fun!!  The beauty of VCA is how highly wearable it is.  I wear pave earrings with jeans and a t shirt.


----------



## HADASSA

gagabag said:


> Thanks Hadassa & Roory for your replies.
> I didn't end up getting the magic mop in wg. Somehow, imo it didn't look good together. The wg washed out the mop and made it look so pale, esp on me. 90% of my jewelries are wg & platinum but I have come to accept that VCA alhambras look so much better on yg. So I guess I'll be collecting yg from now on.
> 
> I love, love butterflies. I was so tempted with turquoise sweet butterfly but the alpha backing system was such a pain in the ... I prefer the clip system. I also tried the lucky butterfly earrings but looked so dressy but omg they were so beautiful! If only I could wear them casually.
> 
> So to satisfy my butterfly obsession, I opted for this one and I love that I could wear it anyday, everywhere!
> 
> View attachment 3779009





BBC said:


> Not to be an evil enabler, but...why can't you wear the lucky earrings casually? I genuinely feel that with most pieces it's just a matter of self-perception. Throw it on with jeans and a tee! Anything goes, it's just your comfort level.





CATEYES said:


> 100% agree! Personal perception. I think the lucky earrings in gagabags pic can be worn casually (but not workout clothes) and look appropriate. She should get them!





texasgirliegirl said:


> I agree with BBC.
> In fact, I find that the TE magic earrings look more casual than dressy anyway.
> Whimsical and fun!!  The beauty of VCA is how highly wearable it is.  I wear pave earrings with jeans and a t shirt.



Can't echo the sentiments already expressed here enough gagabag.

Don't know if you are a ring person but the earring combo also comes in a BTF ring. [photo credits galmeetsglam]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Can't echo the sentiments already expressed here enough gagabag.
> 
> Don't know if you are a ring person but the earring combo also comes in a BTF ring. [photo credits galmeetsglam]
> 
> View attachment 3779370


She is SO PRETTY and wears VCA so well.
Every time I see this photo I want to run straight to VCA and buy the small yg friviole earrings.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> She is SO PRETTY and wears VCA so well.
> Every time I see this photo I want to run straight to VCA and buy the small yg friviole earrings.



Gosh I know right!!!


----------



## gagabag

Thank you all!
I went in there determined to get that lucky earrings (plus the mop wg necklace).
I guess seeing it on me, with it's dangly bits, in yg sort of initially overwhelmed me (I'm not used to wearing yg).
To be honest I still can't get it out if my head. You're all right, it's all a matter of perspective. My sentiment was like these are so pretty but kinda heavy, not sure if I can wear these all day at work. Then the SAs (my regular SA was away on holidays and handed me over to his manager) told me they're not for daily casual wear but more for night, dressy occasions. I was like, you're sure? But by then I had so many reservations, I have decided to better hold of & think about it...
Love the ring too but never tried it as I told myself many years ago not to wear any other rings but my e & w rings. So will just splurge on earrings & necklaces


----------



## Miss_MS

Hello ladies! I'm planning on getting my very first piece from the sweet alhambra collection and I'm torn between the pendant and bracelet. Unfortunately I don't have a vca store in my city. 
So my question is... is the size of the motif the same or is the pendant slightly bigger? Thanks)


----------



## Toronto24

These limited edition vintage earrings in onyx and rose gold will be offered soon. Not sure if this was already posted but thought I'd share


----------



## TankerToad

HADASSA said:


> Can't echo the sentiments already expressed here enough gagabag.
> 
> Don't know if you are a ring person but the earring combo also comes in a BTF ring. [photo credits galmeetsglam]
> 
> View attachment 3779370



So enabling 
What a lovely photo !


----------



## TankerToad

Toronto24 said:


> View attachment 3782812
> 
> 
> These limited edition vintage earrings in onyx and rose gold will be offered soon. Not sure if this was already posted but thought I'd share



They match the holiday pendant


----------



## baghagg

CATEYES said:


> Oh yes, I did spot her WG Perlee bracelets and thought they looked legit and made me dream of them more [emoji5]️ Guess she spends on a few nice pieces but not for everything. I get it, but don't like when others knowingly copy a big brands creations. The 3 motifs don't look exactly right enough to be VCA Hmmm.... so funny so many of us notice others VCA (drool)





kat99 said:


> Does anyone watch RHONY (I'm not ashamed). Ramona has been sporting a WG Perlee + Perlee Clover bangle combo in Mexico..





baghagg said:


> I've been watching her wrist every Wednesday night,  they appear to be the WG Perlee and the WG Signature bracelets,  worn together. .  Also noticed the 3 motif onyx earrings and was wondering if VCA used to make these?   Maybe she special ordered them.


So. .  I got a real close look tonight at Ramona's wrist,  and it appears it is not the Signature bracelet,  but the diamond pavé with the Perlee Clover,  I stand corrected!


----------



## cherylc

Toronto24 said:


> View attachment 3782812
> 
> 
> These limited edition vintage earrings in onyx and rose gold will be offered soon. Not sure if this was already posted but thought I'd share



beautiful!! any ideas on pricing?


----------



## CATEYES

Saw earlier on Instagram, jadorethedream showed off pics of this gorgeous necklace I thought some of you may be interested in and for rest of us, some eye candy She states it's "exclusive to our 5th Ave. boutique". Enjoy!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Toronto24 said:


> View attachment 3782812
> 
> 
> These limited edition vintage earrings in onyx and rose gold will be offered soon. Not sure if this was already posted but thought I'd share





cherylc said:


> beautiful!! any ideas on pricing?



This has been discussed in other threads - please see the VCA limited edition thread. There is even already a picture of someone wearing them. The price (per those threads) will be $5850.


----------



## Notorious Pink

CATEYES said:


> Saw earlier on Instagram, jadorethedream showed off pics of this gorgeous necklace I thought some of you may be interested in and for rest of us, some eye candy She states it's "exclusive to our 5th Ave. boutique". Enjoy!



They have this necklace in one of the displays at the interior entrance from Bergdorf to VCA. I die every time I walk past. And there's always a doorman there holding the door for me so I feel silly making him wait while I stare at it! But, yeah, it's something like $65,000.

My SA likes to have fun with me and have me try on pieces. Here's another necklace I'm pretty sure I will never own:


----------



## sailorstripes

BBC said:


> They have this necklace in one of the displays at the interior entrance from Bergdorf to VCA. I die every time I walk past. And there's always a doorman there holding the door for me so I feel silly making him wait while I stare at it! But, yeah, it's something like $65,000.
> 
> My SA likes to have fun with me and have me try on pieces. Here's another necklace I'm pretty sure I will never own:
> 
> View attachment 3784412
> 
> 
> View attachment 3784413



Oh wow, you are so lucky to have tried this on! It looks amazing on you. I saw a similar one in the windows on Fifth Avenue in June. Just gorgeous!


----------



## HADASSA

TankerToad said:


> So enabling
> What a lovely photo !



TT, at least I can enable you on this forum[emoji6]


----------



## TankerToad

HADASSA said:


> TT, at least I can enable you on this forum[emoji6]



Haha
You sure can [emoji173]


----------



## CATEYES

BBC said:


> They have this necklace in one of the displays at the interior entrance from Bergdorf to VCA. I die every time I walk past. And there's always a doorman there holding the door for me so I feel silly making him wait while I stare at it! But, yeah, it's something like $65,000.
> 
> My SA likes to have fun with me and have me try on pieces. Here's another necklace I'm pretty sure I will never own:
> 
> View attachment 3784412
> 
> 
> View attachment 3784413


Torturous! ☺️


----------



## Notorious Pink

CATEYES said:


> Torturous! [emoji5]



Seriously!!! [emoji7]


----------



## TankerToad

BBC said:


> They have this necklace in one of the displays at the interior entrance from Bergdorf to VCA. I die every time I walk past. And there's always a doorman there holding the door for me so I feel silly making him wait while I stare at it! But, yeah, it's something like $65,000.
> 
> My SA likes to have fun with me and have me try on pieces. Here's another necklace I'm pretty sure I will never own:
> 
> View attachment 3784412
> 
> 
> View attachment 3784413



Exquisite 
A girl can dream, right?
It suits you to a T


----------



## HADASSA

TankerToad said:


> Exquisite
> A girl can dream, right?
> It suits you to a T



More like "it suits you to a TT" [emoji173]️[emoji6]


----------



## Notorious Pink

HADASSA said:


> More like "it suits you to a TT" [emoji173]️[emoji6]



I see what you did there. [emoji38]
But seriously....we have similar coloring [emoji57][emoji8]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Any new news out there?


----------



## etoupebirkin

I picked out something fun today -- the 30th motif for my 30th anniversary. This was largely purchased through Neiman's points for some previous badness for the year.


----------



## etoupebirkin

BBC said:


> They have this necklace in one of the displays at the interior entrance from Bergdorf to VCA. I die every time I walk past. And there's always a doorman there holding the door for me so I feel silly making him wait while I stare at it! But, yeah, it's something like $65,000.
> 
> My SA likes to have fun with me and have me try on pieces. Here's another necklace I'm pretty sure I will never own:
> 
> View attachment 3784412
> 
> 
> View attachment 3784413


This necklace is so spectacular!!! I shudder to think how much it costs. But I do love necklaces with tassels.


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> I picked out something fun today -- the 30th motif for my 30th anniversary. This was largely purchased through Neiman's points for some previous badness for the year.
> View attachment 3787079



Absolutely gorgeous, eb!!! Congratulations on the necklace AND of course the anniversary!



etoupebirkin said:


> This necklace is so spectacular!!! I shudder to think how much it costs. But I do love necklaces with tassels.



I didn't even ask. I just had to keep reminding myself that for whatever it costs I could probably get a bunch of other amazing VCA pieces!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

etoupebirkin said:


> I picked out something fun today -- the 30th motif for my 30th anniversary. This was largely purchased through Neiman's points for some previous badness for the year.
> View attachment 3787079


Twins!!
Your pendant has beautiful striations.
Happy anniversary!


----------



## TankerToad

BBC said:


> I see what you did there. [emoji38]
> But seriously....we have similar coloring [emoji57][emoji8]



Wouldn't we both love that necklace? 
It's impossibly beautiful - can't even  imagine how stunning it is IRL
Was it heavy?


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> This necklace is so spectacular!!! I shudder to think how much it costs. But I do love necklaces with tassels.



Happy anniversary lovely lady 
A perfect addition to make 30 motifs /years 
It's Devine !!


----------



## lisawhit

etoupebirkin said:


> I picked out something fun today -- the 30th motif for my 30th anniversary. This was largely purchased through Neiman's points for some previous badness for the year.
> View attachment 3787079



Congratulations and Happy Anniversary!


----------



## kewave

etoupebirkin said:


> I picked out something fun today -- the 30th motif for my 30th anniversary. This was largely purchased through Neiman's points for some previous badness for the year.
> View attachment 3787079


Congrats! Almost twins...
Just pulled the trigger on the magic onyx pendant to go with my vintage ear clips ❤️


----------



## HADASSA

etoupebirkin said:


> I picked out something fun today -- the 30th motif for my 30th anniversary. This was largely purchased through Neiman's points for some previous badness for the year.
> View attachment 3787079



Hope your L[emoji173]️VE grows stronger with each passing year [emoji1374]

                     [emoji323]CONGRATULATIONS [emoji322]

And your previous "badness" at NM got you a really special piece [emoji172]


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> Wouldn't we both love that necklace?
> It's impossibly beautiful - can't even  imagine how stunning it is IRL
> Was it heavy?



It's really gorgeous IRL [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
I actually cant recall if it was heavy, so I'm going to say no. It is substantial, but not uncomfortable at all. [emoji8]


----------



## TankerToad

BBC said:


> It's really gorgeous IRL [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> I actually cant recall if it was heavy, so I'm going to say no. It is substantial, but not uncomfortable at all. [emoji8]



Sigh 
Absolutely love it ....


----------



## Toronto24

etoupebirkin said:


> I picked out something fun today -- the 30th motif for my 30th anniversary. This was largely purchased through Neiman's points for some previous badness for the year.
> View attachment 3787079



Happy Anniversary! [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]
Wishing you many more healthy and happy years ahead!


----------



## 911snowball

Today I am wearing the first piece of VCA I purchased years ago!  This started my obsession with collecting and I think this necklace remains as beautiful as the day I brought it home!


----------



## lilbluebear

Didn't want to start a new thread and I was having difficulty finding this in the search forum. Would someone kindly let me know if I had missed the boat on vintage alhambra white gold onyx earrings? I thought I read somewhere that it was a NYC limited edition? If so when was this and wondering if I could still purchase a pair. Thanks in advance.


----------



## etoupebirkin

lilbluebear said:


> Didn't want to start a new thread and I was having difficulty finding this in the search forum. Would someone kindly let me know if I had missed the boat on vintage alhambra white gold onyx earrings? I thought I read somewhere that it was a NYC limited edition? If so when was this and wondering if I could still purchase a pair. Thanks in advance.


If I were you, I would contact the NY store directly and ask.


----------



## Notorious Pink

lilbluebear said:


> Didn't want to start a new thread and I was having difficulty finding this in the search forum. Would someone kindly let me know if I had missed the boat on vintage alhambra white gold onyx earrings? I thought I read somewhere that it was a NYC limited edition? If so when was this and wondering if I could still purchase a pair. Thanks in advance.



When I was in the boutique a few weeks ago I asked my SA about matching earring options for the NYC wg/onyx magic necklace. They do not have matching wg/onyx earrings. I think the NYC editions are just the magic single motif and the magic long necklace. To match you would have to get the cosmos earrings or just any of the wg earrings like frivole.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Gorgeous, EB!


----------



## geminigal1

BBC said:


> They have this necklace in one of the displays at the interior entrance from Bergdorf to VCA. I die every time I walk past. And there's always a doorman there holding the door for me so I feel silly making him wait while I stare at it! But, yeah, it's something like $65,000.
> 
> My SA likes to have fun with me and have me try on pieces. Here's another necklace I'm pretty sure I will never own:
> 
> View attachment 3784412
> 
> 
> View attachment 3784413



Hello, are you sure that the price of this piece is only $65k? All the zip necklaces that I've seen are priced between $200-600k range. If this piece indeed only costs 65k, that's a FANTASTIC price!


----------



## Notorious Pink

geminigal1 said:


> Hello, are you sure that the price of this piece is only $65k? All the zip necklaces that I've seen are priced between $200-600k range. If this piece indeed only costs 65k, that's a FANTASTIC price!



No, I'm not.

The piece I am referring to is the long magic NY edition necklace wg with pave diamonds - still a great deal at $65,000 to be sure, as I think I might be off by, say....$20k or so [emoji51]

I would not venture to guess the cost of the zip necklace. I didn't ask! If I knew I probably wouldn't have let them put it on me. [emoji38]


----------



## geminigal1

BBC said:


> No, I'm not.
> 
> The piece I am referring to is the long magic NY edition necklace wg with pave diamonds - still a great deal at $65,000 to be sure, as I think I might be off by, say....$20k or so [emoji51]
> 
> I would not venture to guess the cost of the zip necklace. I didn't ask! If I knew I probably wouldn't have let them put it on me. [emoji38]


Thanks for the clarification ☺️ The zip looks very nice on you!


----------



## chaneljewel

Gorgeous anniversary necklace, EB.  Now you have your 30 motifs!!
The zip necklace is a 'wow', BBC.   Can't imagine how many $!


----------



## ccho82

Just wondering what your thoughts are about purchasing a pre-owned piece that doesn't come with a certificate or box? The seller guarantees that the item is authentic. Not sure if it's better to just pay $500 more and get a new one. All thoughts appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## 4LV

I would pay $500 more to get a brand new one for peace of mind unless you trust your seller


----------



## CATEYES

4LV said:


> I would pay $500 more to get a brand new one for peace of mind unless you trust your seller


I assume you're referring to eBay... if so, I say don't buy it. It's worth $500 more to know for sure it's authentic.


----------



## ccho82

I saw it at a store that sells pre-owned bags and accessories, etc...They claim that their items are authentic. The bracelet looks authentic to me but maybe it's better to pay the extra $500 for peace of mind.


----------



## Coconuts40

ccho82 said:


> Just wondering what your thoughts are about purchasing a pre-owned piece that doesn't come with a certificate or box? The seller guarantees that the item is authentic. Not sure if it's better to just pay $500 more and get a new one. All thoughts appreciated. Thank you.



I would pay the extra $500 and be guaranteed of its authenticity, and get an authenticity certificate.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Saw this on London Jewlers insta stories today and thought I would share!


----------



## ccho82

Hello,
I've narrowed my list down to two items and can't decide between the sweet onyx studs v. the sweet turquoise butterfly bracelet. I already have the vintage single motif in onyx and the matching ring. Should I get the studs to make it a set or try something different by getting the turquoise? Many of you seem to prefer the turquoise as it's something that might not be around for too long so I should get my hands on it while I can? All thoughts greatly appreciated. I'm the worst when it comes to decision making and could use some help.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ccho82 said:


> Hello,
> I've narrowed my list down to two items and can't decide between the sweet onyx studs v. the sweet turquoise butterfly bracelet. I already have the vintage single motif in onyx and the matching ring. Should I get the studs to make it a set or try something different by getting the turquoise? Many of you seem to prefer the turquoise as it's something that might not be around for too long so I should get my hands on it while I can? All thoughts greatly appreciated. I'm the worst when it comes to decision making and could use some help.


Buy what you LOVE.
Turquoise is scarce...onyx will be easily found and will be here when you want/need it.
Which piece do you feel you would wear and enjoy the most??


----------



## ccho82

I think I'd enjoy both equally lol but cannot afford to buy both pieces at this time 
I'm leaning towards getting the turquoise since the onyx will always be around.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Hi Ladies, can someone tell me if RG Pave 5 motif vintage size exist? I've tried on both YG and WG but have never seen RG. Thank you!


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> Hi Ladies, can someone tell me if RG Pave 5 motif vintage size exist? I've tried on both YG and WG but have never seen RG. Thank you!


Unfortunately, NO 

You can get the 5-motifs Magic only in the RG.


----------



## Sparkledolll

HADASSA said:


> Unfortunately, NO
> 
> You can get the 5-motifs Magic only in the RG.



Thanks Hadassa! Can't understand why they don't offer it. [emoji848]


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> Thanks Hadassa! Can't understand why they don't offer it. [emoji848]



Natalie, maybe in time they just might.


----------



## pazt

Sharing a new perlee bangle that just came out last week - $7k+ (I just tried it on w my Alhambra bracelets) 

The width is about the same as the perlee signature bangle. So far they only have YG.


----------



## HADASSA

pazt said:


> View attachment 3800999
> 
> 
> Sharing a new perlee bangle that just came out last week - $7k+ (I just tried it on w my Alhambra bracelets)
> 
> The width is about the same as the perlee signature bangle. So far they only have YG.



Reminds me of the Cartier "Cactus" design [emoji107]


----------



## baghagg

pazt said:


> View attachment 3800999
> 
> 
> Sharing a new perlee bangle that just came out last week - $7k+ (I just tried it on w my Alhambra bracelets)
> 
> The width is about the same as the perlee signature bangle. So far they only have YG.


That's very pretty!   Looks great with your own bracelets!


----------



## pazt

HADASSA said:


> Reminds me of the Cartier "Cactus" design [emoji107]



It's inspired by the vintage couscous VCA bracelet


----------



## HADASSA

pazt said:


> View attachment 3801147
> View attachment 3801146
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's inspired by the vintage couscous VCA bracelet


I actually like couscous...just not as a VCA design 

What do you think of it *pazt*?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pazt said:


> View attachment 3800999
> 
> 
> Sharing a new perlee bangle that just came out last week - $7k+ (I just tried it on w my Alhambra bracelets)
> 
> The width is about the same as the perlee signature bangle. So far they only have YG.


I'm probably in the minority here but I don't care for this design at all.
Not youthful nor fresh IMO. Now that I see that they are inspired by the couscous pieces I can understand why. I've never felt drawn to those particular vintage designs.
After collecting VCA for years I'm feeling disappointed with these recent offerings/designs.


----------



## kewave

pazt said:


> View attachment 3800999
> 
> 
> Sharing a new perlee bangle that just came out last week - $7k+ (I just tried it on w my Alhambra bracelets)
> 
> The width is about the same as the perlee signature bangle. So far they only have YG.


Not a fan


----------



## pazt

texasgirliegirl said:


> I'm probably in the minority here but I don't care for this design at all.
> Not youthful nor fresh IMO. Now that I see that they are inspired by the couscous pieces I can understand why. I've never felt drawn to those particular vintage designs.
> After collecting VCA for years I'm feeling disappointed with these recent offerings/designs.



It's ok. Not for me, I feel like it looks dated. I was just curious to see how it looks with the Alhambra bracelets. 

It will be interesting to see if they add any stones to it like the original couscous. So far this is the only one they have.


----------



## pazt

HADASSA said:


> I actually like couscous...just not as a VCA design
> 
> What do you think of it *pazt*?



It was fun to try it on - but it's not for me. Perhaps if they add stones to it and make it a thinner version of the original couscous bangle? I don't know. The all yellow gold looks dated to me.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pazt said:


> It's ok. Not for me, I feel like it looks dated. I was just curious to see how it looks with the Alhambra bracelets.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if they add any stones to it like the original couscous. So far this is the only one they have.


Dated. This is exactly how I feel about most of the recent designs released including the bouton d'or line. Dated and not in a fun, retro way.
The other thought that strikes me is that these pieces don't look expensive (yet they are...very).
It's hard to explain...


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> Dated. This is exactly how I feel about most of the recent designs released including the bouton d'or line. Dated and not in a fun, retro way.
> The other thought that strikes me is that these pieces don't look expensive (yet they are...very).
> It's hard to explain...



Yes, exactly. 

The only pieces I liked from Bouton d'Or were the big necklace with carnelian and the big dangling earrings with carnelian (although you are right, these are not modern-looking, but they would suit me)...and if the price was anywhere near reasonable I would have considered them, but it's so far beyond, even compared to some of their higher-end pieces, I can't imagine who is buying these.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> I'm probably in the minority here but I don't care for this design at all.
> Not youthful nor fresh IMO. Now that I see that they are inspired by the couscous pieces I can understand why. I've never felt drawn to those particular vintage designs.
> After collecting VCA for years I'm feeling disappointed with these recent offerings/designs.





pazt said:


> It's ok. Not for me, I feel like it looks dated. I was just curious to see how it looks with the Alhambra bracelets.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if they add any stones to it like the original couscous. So far this is the only one they have.





pazt said:


> It was fun to try it on - but it's not for me. Perhaps if they add stones to it and make it a thinner version of the original couscous bangle? I don't know. The all yellow gold looks dated to me.





texasgirliegirl said:


> Dated. This is exactly how I feel about most of the recent designs released including the bouton d'or line. Dated and not in a fun, retro way.
> The other thought that strikes me is that these pieces don't look expensive (yet they are...very).
> It's hard to explain...



I can understand if VCA takes a vintage design, improves upon it and makes it suit the modern day woman. 

In recent times, VCA designs are like a "Period Drama." It's taking us back to a particular time, when it should be bringing the design forward to our time and tastes.

My father learnt about jewellery design from my grandfather, who was a jeweller, and when I showed him the New Perlee, he said it reminded him of bracelets his aunt used to wear.

He found the design unimaginative and even though quite a bit Labour intensive, it really is not appropriate for the time we live in.

I have been looking at Cartier, Tiffany and Bulgari more, since they are making more of an effort to appeal to the modern day woman (and man when it applies).


----------



## Alena21

texasgirliegirl said:


> I'm probably in the minority here but I don't care for this design at all.
> Not youthful nor fresh IMO. Now that I see that they are inspired by the couscous pieces I can understand why. I've never felt drawn to those particular vintage designs.
> After collecting VCA for years I'm feeling disappointed with these recent offerings/designs.


I'm with you on this.  It reminds me of the Cartier Castus collection (which I like) but in a bad way.  Lacks presence.


----------



## 911snowball

I agree also.  This new perlee bangle is a design miss as far as I am concerned. It was exciting to see something new though!


----------



## etoupebirkin

The new bangle design does not make me want to run to the store and buy it.

Though TBH, I love the Bouton D'Or bracelet and pendant in Carnelian. But it's so cost prohibitive, and a bit formal for my lifestyle.

My VCA collection is nearly complete. I may want to buy one more ring and I'm done. I adore the Lotus ring, but I'd have no place to wear it.


----------



## HADASSA

etoupebirkin said:


> The new bangle design does not make me want to run to the store and buy it.
> 
> Though TBH, I love the Bouton D'Or bracelet and pendant in Carnelian. But it's so cost prohibitive, and a bit formal for my lifestyle.
> 
> My VCA collection is nearly complete. I may want to buy one more ring and I'm done. I adore the Lotus ring, but I'd have no place to wear it.



EB, I think with many of us trying to live a more minimalist lifestyle, the new VCA designs, cost prohibitions aside,  are just not appropriate. 

Maybe it's a new strategy of theirs to maintain a certain elite clientele.

Tsk, tsk, tsk ...


----------



## etoupebirkin

With the Carnelian Bouton D'Or bracelet, I toyed with the idea of getting it for my 30th. But I decided to get the malachite suite and felt it would be more versatile and give me more joy.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

etoupebirkin said:


> With the Carnelian Bouton D'Or bracelet, I toyed with the idea of getting it for my 30th. But I decided to get the malachite suite and felt it would be more versatile and give me more joy.


Great call
The bouton d'or collection reminds me of inexpensive stretchy plastic costume jewelry.  Of course these pieces are created from stones and gold....
I hope that we get something wonderful for the 50th.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> Great call
> The bouton d'or collection reminds me of inexpensive stretchy plastic costume jewelry.  Of course these pieces are created from stones and gold....
> I hope that we get something wonderful for the 50th.



"Stretchy plastic costume jewellery" - reminds me of Art and Craft in Primary School. Don't know what they call it in the US. Grade school???


----------



## baghagg

HADASSA said:


> "Stretchy plastic costume jewellery" - reminds me of Art and Craft in Primary School. Don't know what they call it in the US. Grade school???


Elementary School, K - 4, 5 or 6 in public school,  K - 8 in private or parochial school (generally speaking)


----------



## HADASSA

baghagg said:


> Elementary School, K - 4, 5 or 6 in public school,  K - 8 in private or parochial school (generally speaking)



Thank you baghagg [emoji257] Primary Level is ages 5-12 where I live.

I remember the teachers asking to raid your mum's sewing kit and bring the buttons for the project.

Correct me if I am wrong but "bouton" is button in French, isn't it?


----------



## kimber418

Hi Ladies,
Did anyone hear about this?    It happened August 12, 2017.


----------



## baghagg

HADASSA said:


> Thank you baghagg [emoji257] Primary Level is ages 5-12 where I live.
> 
> I remember the teachers asking to raid your mum's sewing kit and bring the buttons for the project.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong but "bouton" is button in French, isn't it?


Oui - lol, bouton is button in French

Ps. K- 4 ,5 or 6th grade,  which is ages 5 thru 9. 10, 11 or 12 years old


----------



## Alena21

kimber418 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Did anyone hear about this?    It happened August 12, 2017.


Jaw dropping!


----------



## HADASSA

kimber418 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Did anyone hear about this?    It happened August 12, 2017.


This is so unbelievable  Read it on the Times as well.

I mean, this is BOND STREET - so much security to enter (2 at the door) and then some random man can all a locksmith and have him open the doors? Alarm going for 45 minutes??? Thief inside having a field-day???

Hmmm...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> This is so unbelievable  Read it on the Times as well.
> 
> I mean, this is BOND STREET - so much security to enter (2 at the door) and then some random man can all a locksmith and have him open the doors? Alarm going for 45 minutes??? Thief inside having a field-day???
> 
> Hmmm...


A VCA fantasy...,
Being locked in VCA ❤️
Seriously though, Can you even imagine?? 
I wonder what pieces the thief decided to take.


----------



## JulesB68

Glad I'm not the only one whose mind went that way, lol! Perhaps the thief was a Tpfer and they took all the turquoise


----------



## kimber418

JulesB68 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one whose mind went that way, lol! Perhaps the thief was a Tpfer and they took all the turquoise



Jules,
I had to laugh at this one.......I have this reoccuring thought/dream that VCA is secretly storing away all the turquoise Vintage Alhambra and they are going to have it all available in a few years.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

JulesB68 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one whose mind went that way, lol! Perhaps the thief was a Tpfer and they took all the turquoise


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> Jules,
> I had to laugh at this one.......I have this reoccuring thought/dream that VCA is secretly storing away all the turquoise Vintage Alhambra and they are going to have it all available in a few years.


Me too!!
Mine is that they are going to offer a holiday pendant with turquoise (set in yg. Hint hint VCA!!!)


----------



## chaneljewel

How crazy is that?   A thief in VCA???


----------



## drpn21

Sharing a pic of my newly arrived pink magic pendant SO [emoji173]️
Will post a modelling pic on its debut outing .


----------



## Suzie

drpn21 said:


> View attachment 3806129
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing a pic of my newly arrived pink magic pendant SO [emoji173]️
> Will post a modelling pic on its debut outing .


How stunning!


----------



## etoupebirkin

kimber418 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Did anyone hear about this?    It happened August 12, 2017.


The crazy thing aren't all VCA pieces numbered? So it will be fairly easy to find out what pieces were stolen.
Or maybe the thief was hired to get specific pieces.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

drpn21 said:


> View attachment 3806129
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing a pic of my newly arrived pink magic pendant SO [emoji173]️
> Will post a modelling pic on its debut outing .



Wow!!! amazing!!!


----------



## Coconuts40

drpn21 said:


> View attachment 3806129
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing a pic of my newly arrived pink magic pendant SO [emoji173]️
> Will post a modelling pic on its debut outing .



Oh my goodness this is incredible!! Congratulations.


----------



## drpn21

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Wow!!! amazing!!!





Coconuts40 said:


> Oh my goodness this is incredible!! Congratulations.



Thankyou!


----------



## leechiyong

drpn21 said:


> View attachment 3806129
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing a pic of my newly arrived pink magic pendant SO [emoji173]️
> Will post a modelling pic on its debut outing .


So gorgeous!  Was this custom?


----------



## cloee

drpn21 said:


> View attachment 3806129
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing a pic of my newly arrived pink magic pendant SO [emoji173]️
> Will post a modelling pic on its debut outing .


This is so pretty. Can't wait to see your modeling pics


----------



## 911snowball

LOVE this!  This shade of pink is so flattering, please share a modeling pic if you have a moment.  Congratulations on this wonderful piece, I am sure you will reach for it often!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

drpn21 said:


> View attachment 3806129
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing a pic of my newly arrived pink magic pendant SO [emoji173]️
> Will post a modelling pic on its debut outing .


Congrats!!! This is absolutely beautiful, please share more photos


----------



## HADASSA

Mods, may I please go off topic just for this post and please ask that we spare a prayer for the residents of Texas (some of whom are on this forum), who are going through which might be the worst flooding in US HISTORY.

Our prayers and thoughts are with you ALL at this time [emoji1374]


----------



## CATEYES

HADASSA said:


> Mods, may I please go off topic just for this post and please ask that we spare a prayer for the residents of Texas (some of whom are on this forum), who are going through which might be the worst flooding in US HISTORY.
> 
> Our prayers and thoughts are with you ALL at this time [emoji1374]


Thank you for saying this HADASSA! We are in TX and have gotten a ton of rain and wind from the hurricane but not bad flooding like Houston. I know TGG is in Houston and I wish her and her family well.


----------



## texasgirliegirl




----------



## 911snowball

TGG, sending thoughts and prayers to you. Watching the news in disbelief as it continues.  TPF community is thinking of you and sending the strongest support vibes we can from all parts of the world.


----------



## HADASSA

CATEYES said:


> Thank you for saying this HADASSA! We are in TX and have gotten a ton of rain and wind from the hurricane but not bad flooding like Houston. I know TGG is in Houston and I wish her and her family well.





texasgirliegirl said:


>





911snowball said:


> TGG, sending thoughts and prayers to you. Watching the news in disbelief as it continues.  TPF community is thinking of you and sending the strongest support vibes we can from all parts of the world.



There is no distance in prayer [emoji1374] Certainly praying from my corner of the world.

I am just looking on in disbelief as this unfolds and when you see big men cry (and I am talking here about the news reporters), you can't help but cry yourself [emoji22]


----------



## diamondholic

My new Large Fleurette earrings and pendant.


----------



## valnsw

TGG, keep safe and hope the rain / flooding will stop soon. Sending my prayers to your family.


----------



## Coconuts40

HADASSA said:


> There is no distance in prayer [emoji1374] Certainly praying from my corner of the world.
> 
> I am just looking on in disbelief as this unfolds and when you see big men cry (and I am talking here about the news reporters), you can't help but cry yourself [emoji22]



Agreed!  I sit in disbelief and sadness as I watch the news.
Dear TGG, and to all those in Texas who are affected , sending you love and prayers.  xx


----------



## chaneljewel

TGG...prayers are with you and your family and others in this devastation.   Please take care.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

diamondholic said:


> My new Large Fleurette earrings and pendant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3808278
> View attachment 3808279
> View attachment 3808280


Twins with you on the earrings!
They are fabulous and I hope that you will enjoy both the earrings and the pendant in good health.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thank you to all of you wonderful friends for your well wishes.  So far we have been fortunate, although the bayou has overtaken our entire backyard.  Praying that it doesn't raise much more or else we will sustain flooding like many of our neighbors.
There have been countless evacuations by helicopter, boat and kayak.  The roads are closed and the shelters are full.
The rain just continues to fall.


----------



## 911snowball

diamondholic, OMG, the sparkle is blinding, this set is SPECTACULAR.  Congratulations!  Just GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## MyDogTink

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you to all of you wonderful friends for your well wishes.  So far we have been fortunate, although the bayou has overtaken our entire backyard.  Praying that it doesn't raise much more or else we will sustain flooding like many of our neighbors.
> There have been countless evacuations by helicopter, boat and kayak.  The roads are closed and the shelters are full.
> The rain just continues to fall.



The images are devastating and heartbreaking. Keeping you and all our other forum friends in the area in my prayers and thoughts. Stay safe.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Thanks for the update, TGG. Sending hugs and prayers to you and your neighbors that the rain stops and the waters subside. [emoji1374][emoji254][emoji8]


----------



## etoupebirkin

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you to all of you wonderful friends for your well wishes.  So far we have been fortunate, although the bayou has overtaken our entire backyard.  Praying that it doesn't raise much more or else we will sustain flooding like many of our neighbors.
> There have been countless evacuations by helicopter, boat and kayak.  The roads are closed and the shelters are full.
> The rain just continues to fall.


Sending my prayers, some hugs and kind thoughts, too!!!


----------



## dessert1st

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you to all of you wonderful friends for your well wishes.  So far we have been fortunate, although the bayou has overtaken our entire backyard.  Praying that it doesn't raise much more or else we will sustain flooding like many of our neighbors.
> There have been countless evacuations by helicopter, boat and kayak.  The roads are closed and the shelters are full.
> The rain just continues to fall.



So good to hear your update. Sending you positive thoughts, hugs and hoping the rain stops and it doesn't get worse. Take care and wishing you the best during this very difficult time.


----------



## diamondholic

diamondholic said: ↑
My new Large Fleurette earrings and pendant. View attachment 3808278 View attachment 3808279 View attachment 3808280
Thank you. Is there a way to show the sparkle in the jewelry with photos. They are so flawless looking and the earrings are close to 2 and a quarter carats. really lucked out. What is that PINK PENDANT? is that ceramic?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Learned something new today. Our local boutique has turquoise sweets in and I asked how VCA can make them but not regular pieces. The answer: VCA saves its turquoise for the high jewelry. The turquoise left over from those pieces are what the sweets are made from. Interesting!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Learned something new today. Our local boutique has turquoise sweets in and I asked how VCA can make them but not regular pieces. The answer: VCA saves its turquoise for the high jewelry. The turquoise left over from those pieces are what the sweets are made from. Interesting!


Very interesting. 
I suppose that VCA wants to save every little scrap and sweets are a perfect use.


----------



## TankerToad

So considering I'm seriously considering letterwood VCA in a 10 motif to layer--
It's so interesting looking
I'll search this thread but thought I'd just ask- anyone have letterwood and do they still love it?
Is it easy or hard to care for ?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

TankerToad said:


> So considering I'm seriously considering letterwood VCA in a 10 motif to layer--
> It's so interesting looking
> I'll search this thread but thought I'd just ask- anyone have letterwood and do they still love it?
> Is it easy or hard to care for ?


I have two limited edition letterwood 10 motifs. 
This is the one with the vintage letterwood alternating with pg. 
I really love mine and while I don't wear it often, when I do I receive many compliments. 
Especially at places like Hermes.....
The wood is very hard and while I only pull mine out once in a while I don't think it's difficult to maintain. 
Letterwood will look beautiful with your coloring and I'm guessing that this year's holiday pendant will look very similar to letterwood and might be pretty layered.


----------



## TankerToad

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have two limited edition letterwood 10 motifs.
> This is the one with the vintage letterwood alternating with pg.
> I really love mine and while I don't wear it often, when I do I receive many compliments.
> Especially at places like Hermes.....
> The wood is very hard and while I only pull mine out once in a while I don't think it's difficult to maintain.
> Letterwood will look beautiful with your coloring and I'm guessing that this year's holiday pendant will look very similar to letterwood and might be pretty layered.



Thank you for this info [emoji173]️
Hope you ok, been thinking about you.
I'm planning to layer with a 20 motif vintage Alhambra in Rose Gold-
My SA showed me them together and the set layered looked breathtaking-
Was concerned about care of the wood--
She's ordering in some letterwood earrings to try as well ...
Do you find it too casual looking ?


----------



## etoupebirkin

I have the letterwood earrings and find that they mix and match with my other VCA pretty well.

ETA, Texasgirliegirl, I hope you and your family are doing OK, too.


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> I have the letterwood earrings and find that they mix and match with my other VCA pretty well.
> 
> ETA, Texasgirliegirl, I hope you and your family are doing OK, too.



Thank you Etoupe !
I also value your opinion so much[emoji173]️


----------



## texasgirliegirl

TankerToad said:


> Thank you for this info [emoji173]️
> Hope you ok, been thinking about you.
> I'm planning to layer with a 20 motif vintage Alhambra in Rose Gold-
> My SA showed me them together and the set layered looked breathtaking-
> Was concerned about care of the wood--
> She's ordering in some letterwood earrings to try as well ...
> Do you find it too casual looking ?


I do find letterwood more casual looking  but in a good way. 
The new wood will also darken with age. 
Mine is a bit more dressy because of the alternating pink gold motifs. 
I think it will look gorgeous layered with pg. 
Try the pink gold perlee hoops. They are a wonderful compliment to what you are considering. 
The plain perlee hoops are wonderful but the pair with the row of diamonds is TDF 
On another note, Mother Nature wreaked havoc on our city. Thankfully our home did not flood. 
We were so incredibly fortunate and I'm grateful for the well wishes and the prayers.


----------



## TankerToad

texasgirliegirl said:


> I do find letterwood more casual looking  but in a good way.
> The new wood will also darken with age.
> Mine is a bit more dressy because of the alternating pink gold motifs.
> I think it will look gorgeous layered with pg.
> Try the pink gold perlee hoops. They are a wonderful compliment to what you are considering.
> The plain perlee hoops are wonderful but the pair with the row of diamonds is TDF
> On another note, Mother Nature wreaked havoc on our city. Thankfully our home did not flood.
> We were so incredibly fortunate and I'm grateful for the well wishes and the prayers.



I have indeed prayed for you and Ladybaga by name, and additionally all of those affected and suffering ...as I graduated high school in a Houston suburb, I know the areas Heartbreaking .....
And as to VCA
So I've been considering the Alhambra letterwood earrings but you think I should instead consider the pearlee hoops possibly with diamonds ?
I'll ask my SA for photos -
Appreciate the suggestion...
I'm not the most casual person but that letterwood somehow melts me
The natural material with the metal ..
So compelling 
Le Sigh ...


----------



## TankerToad

These??


----------



## texasgirliegirl

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3812297
> 
> These??


These are so pretty but I'm referring to the largest simple perlee hoops. Not these (incredibly beautiful) perlee clover diamond hoops. 
I'll see if I can find a photo.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3812297
> 
> These??


I'm referring to the larger hoops in the image above. 
The pair with one of diamonds.
Photos simply can't do them justice...
I tried these earrings on in NYC and would have seriously considered them had I not just purchased an Hermes bag that same day.


----------



## TankerToad

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3812315
> View attachment 3812315
> 
> I'm referring to the larger hoops in the image above.
> The pair with one of diamonds.
> Photos simply can't do them justice...
> I tried these earrings on in NYC and would have seriously considered them had I not just purchased an Hermes bag that same day.



Beautiful earrings, but are they kinda big ?
As in too big to wear with a business suit ?
Hard to tell from the photo 
I'll send a text to my SA to ask for info -
Understand the Hermes part -
That's why it's taken me so long to get to this thread [emoji6]


----------



## TankerToad

These?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

TankerToad said:


> Beautiful earrings, but are they kinda big ?
> As in too big to wear with a business suit ?
> Hard to tell from the photo
> I'll send a text to my SA to ask for info -
> Understand the Hermes part -
> That's why it's taken me so long to get to this thread [emoji6]


I completely understand your concern about size.
The perlee hoops are the only hoops I wear. Mine are the plain version. They are not large at all..very tasteful.  Perfect size.
I think they pair beautifully with letterwood but if you plan to wear them with a suit you may prefer the smaller pairs.
Please do try the diamond perlee hoops.
If you would like to see my plain hoops next to my letterwood (or next to other VCA earrings for size) I'm happy to share photos.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3812329
> 
> These?


Yes!!

(Swooning....)


----------



## TankerToad

texasgirliegirl said:


> I completely understand your concern about size.
> The perlee hoops are the only hoops I wear. Mine are the plain version. They are not large at all..very tasteful.  Perfect size.
> I think they pair beautifully with letterwood but if you plan to wear them with a suit you may prefer the smaller pairs.
> Please do try the diamond perlee hoops.
> If you would like to see my plain hoops next to my letterwood (or next to other VCA earrings for size) I'm happy to share photos.



Yes please if it isn't too much trouble


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3812329
> 
> These?


These are pretty.     First time seeing them!


----------



## etoupebirkin

TankerToad said:


> Thank you Etoupe !
> I also value your opinion so much[emoji173]️


Also, the LE onyx earring with the diamond may also be a better and dressier choice for you. I would go to your fav VCA with some of your pieces and see what works best for you. Though with VCA Alhambra, it's hard to go too far wrong.


----------



## Coconuts40

TankerToad said:


> So considering I'm seriously considering letterwood VCA in a 10 motif to layer--
> It's so interesting looking
> I'll search this thread but thought I'd just ask- anyone have letterwood and do they still love it?
> Is it easy or hard to care for ?



Hi TankerToad, you have already received some great advice here, but thought I would also chime in. I have the Letterwood single motif Magic long necklace. It is my most used necklace and have worn it several times per month for the last three years. I love it and the letterwood has held up extremely well. I agree, there is something really fantastic about letterwood. Against PG, it is just perfection!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I've GOT to stop reading this thread.  Way too much temptation!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> I've GOT to stop reading this thread.  Way too much temptation!


Now, I'm thinking about a letterwood Magic...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

TankerToad said:


> Yes please if it isn't too much trouble


Please excuse my awful attempt to photo my earrings and necklace at the same time. 
I was trying to give you a perspective of the hoops size. Mine are pretty casual but the diamond hoops are WOW. 
I've included my onyx pendant since somebody mentioned those (the earrings) along with my pave vintage earrings. 
Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## nicole0612

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3813069
> View attachment 3813070
> View attachment 3813071
> 
> Please excuse my awful attempt to photo my earrings and necklace at the same time.
> I was trying to give you a perspective of the hoops size. Mine are pretty casual but the diamond hoops are WOW.
> I've included my onyx pendant since somebody mentioned those (the earrings) along with my pave vintage earrings.
> Hope this helps a bit.



The letterwood is really stunning against the pink gold!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

It's difficult to capture the beautiful character of letterwood. It photographs darker than it looks in person. Additionally, the wood has a very shiny glass like polish.


----------



## kimber418

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3813134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's difficult to capture the beautiful character of letterwood. It photographs darker than it looks in person. Additionally, the wood has a very shiny glass like polish.



So beautiful!  I love the pink gold paired with letterwood.


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3813069
> View attachment 3813070
> View attachment 3813071
> 
> I've included my onyx pendant since somebody mentioned those (the earrings) along with my pave vintage earrings.
> Hope this helps a bit.



Thanks SOOOO much TGG! Do you think the onyx limited earrings would go with it?


----------



## doloresmia

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3813069
> View attachment 3813070
> View attachment 3813071
> 
> Please excuse my awful attempt to photo my earrings and necklace at the same time.
> I was trying to give you a perspective of the hoops size. Mine are pretty casual but the diamond hoops are WOW.
> I've included my onyx pendant since somebody mentioned those (the earrings) along with my pave vintage earrings.
> Hope this helps a bit.



Those are so beautiful!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Thanks SOOOO much TGG! Do you think the onyx limited earrings would go with it?


I think you could get away with the LE onyx earrings because they are also dark. I've placed my LE onyx pendant next to the letterwood for comparison. 
Also, I tend to wear both my 10's clasped together (like a 20) so I love the slightly more casual vibe of the hoops.
VCA needs to offer more choices for pg.


----------



## TankerToad

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3813069
> View attachment 3813070
> View attachment 3813071
> 
> Please excuse my awful attempt to photo my earrings and necklace at the same time.
> I was trying to give you a perspective of the hoops size. Mine are pretty casual but the diamond hoops are WOW.
> I've included my onyx pendant since somebody mentioned those (the earrings) along with my pave vintage earrings.
> Hope this helps a bit.



Just WOW
You are an excellent brand ambassador 
Beautiful 
ALL!


----------



## lisawhit

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3813069
> View attachment 3813070
> View attachment 3813071
> 
> Please excuse my awful attempt to photo my earrings and necklace at the same time.
> I was trying to give you a perspective of the hoops size. Mine are pretty casual but the diamond hoops are WOW.
> I've included my onyx pendant since somebody mentioned those (the earrings) along with my pave vintage earrings.
> Hope this helps a bit.


So stunning TGG!  I understand the letter wood only comes in pink gold.  I have a question for you. .  Which do you prefer?  yellow gold or pink gold?  What skin tones work best with the pink gold and yellow gold.


----------



## pazt

TankerToad said:


> So considering I'm seriously considering letterwood VCA in a 10 motif to layer--
> It's so interesting looking
> I'll search this thread but thought I'd just ask- anyone have letterwood and do they still love it?
> Is it easy or hard to care for ?




Hi TT, I have the 10-motif and I love it. Mine has darkened overtime but I love that it's set in PG. I have mine lengthened and I add my 5-motif bracelet to it to give it a longer necklace look. Here's an old pic from last year wearing it with the LE letterwood pendant


----------



## Notorious Pink

pazt said:


> View attachment 3813333
> 
> 
> 
> Hi TT, I have the 10-motif and I love it. Mine has darkened overtime but I love that it's set in PG. I have mine lengthened and I add my 5-motif bracelet to it to give it a longer necklace look. Here's an old pic from last year wearing it with the LE letterwood pendant



L[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️VE!!!


----------



## TankerToad

pazt said:


> View attachment 3813333
> 
> 
> 
> Hi TT, I have the 10-motif and I love it. Mine has darkened overtime but I love that it's set in PG. I have mine lengthened and I add my 5-motif bracelet to it to give it a longer necklace look. Here's an old pic from last year wearing it with the LE letterwood pendant



I'm swooning [emoji173]️
Soooooo enabling 
Thank you!
What earrings do you usually wear with this set?


----------



## pazt

TankerToad said:


> I'm swooning [emoji173]️
> Soooooo enabling
> Thank you!
> What earrings do you usually wear with this set?




Thank you!! 

I have the pave vintage Alhambra earrings in YG but I was tempted To get the LE onyx earrings. They perfectly match my pendant (which has turned very dark and may look like onyx from afar) and my whole set. Haven't decided yet. By the time I do, it may all be sold out!


----------



## NYTexan

drpn21 said:


> View attachment 3806129
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing a pic of my newly arrived pink magic pendant SO [emoji173]️
> Will post a modelling pic on its debut outing .


OMG please tell us more about this  Did you have it made in RG or YG? It is hard to tell from the photo. I would love this in a 5 motif bracelet. Please provide details how and where you had VCA make this for you. I assume it was a special order. So beautiful!


----------



## Toronto24

Oh No!!! I wish I didn't see this thread! [emoji15] Now I will be considering some letterwood pieces next!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lisawhit said:


> So stunning TGG!  I understand the letter wood only comes in pink gold.  I have a question for you. .  Which do you prefer?  yellow gold or pink gold?  What skin tones work best with the pink gold and yellow gold.


On very fair, pinkish skin tones (like natural red heads) I prefer the pink gold. 
Both are very similar though and flattering to most. I think it depends on what you love.


----------



## lynne_ross

Do the RG pieces turn more yellow over time? My rose gold Cartier love looks similar to my yellow gold one (6+ years later).


----------



## 911snowball

Stopped by the boutique today on my morning walk to check out the new Perlee items. They were nice but did not make my heart flutter. They would be an excellent choice for someone who wishes to be very under the radar and quite conservative.
The bracelet was in the case next to the item that does make my heart flutter ( rather makes it race) the YG perlee diamond clover bracelet. So  much on the wishlist.....


----------



## 911snowball

Speaking of letterwood, I thought I would offer a photo to further enable TT.  This was used in one of the catalogs and I love how it shows the colors especially in the Magic Pendant.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lynne_ross said:


> Do the RG pieces turn more yellow over time? My rose gold Cartier love looks similar to my yellow gold one (6+ years later).


Mine have not faded to yellow.


----------



## TankerToad

911snowball said:


> Speaking of letterwood, I thought I would offer a photo to further enable TT.  This was used in one of the catalogs and I love how it shows the colors especially in the Magic Pendant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3814235



Fabulous - sigh 
I'm sliding down another slippery slope.....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

TankerToad said:


> Fabulous - sigh
> I'm sliding down another slippery slope.....


The VCA slope is a lot more slippery my friend.....


----------



## TankerToad

texasgirliegirl said:


> The VCA slope is a lot more slippery my friend.....



Ohhhhhhhh nooooo.......


----------



## drpn21

NYTexan said:


> OMG please tell us more about this  Did you have it made in RG or YG? It is hard to tell from the photo. I would love this in a 5 motif bracelet. Please provide details how and where you had VCA make this for you. I assume it was a special order. So beautiful!



Hi it's rose gold.
I asked about a special order at my regular boutique. I was given a quote within 2 weeks and then placed the order. I placed an order for the 5 motif bracelet at the same time but it hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## nicole0612

I would appreciate some advice on my next purchase: earrings. 
Sorry for all of the background info 
I currently have the white mop with gold vintage earclips, white gold pave vintage necklace and the 6 stone necklace with grey mop/white mop/chalcedony in white gold.
I am a "cool winter" coloring. Very very dark brown hair, green hazel eyes, pale skin with pink undertones, pink lips and cheeks, black eyebrows and eyelashes. 
I am not trying to choose earrings to go with my necklaces, since my white mop matches everything and looks more understated so it can pair with a necklace without overdoing it. 

I have tried the following earrings already, and they do not work for me due to washing me out: all pink gold vintage, all white gold frivole (only a problem with VCA, non-VCA platinum or white gold is all I can usually wear next to my face), turquoise (only sweets in white gold available to try, but sadly the color really washed me out), onyx also washed me out (though I wear a lot of black otherwise!).
Also, I know that any brownish color does not work for me.
I know the obvious choice is pave, but it really is above my price range right now.

I only want single motif earrings, even the vintage size is too heavy and pulls down my earlobes, but after buying the sweets I find I have shrinkage syndrome and my vintage size looks so much better with my long hair. So the only mini/sweet size I am considering right now is the frivole because it looks so much bigger.

I bought carnelian to try because it looked really good in the boutique, but at home it washed me out badly.

These worked for me in the boutique: yellow gold frivole minis (no stock, but I tried it with a pendant placed against my ear), but yellow gold NEVER works for me, so I'm wondering if it is the lighting of the boutique (in Neiman Marcus). They have not much stock, but things can be ordered in.

So these are my choices:
1) chalcedony or grey mop look great on me, but these are both special order only in the single motif vintage size, correct?
2) mini or small yellow gold frivole (the mini looks great actually, never tried the small due to no stock here).
3) malachite? Seems like a good color for me, but worried it might wash me because I can never predict anything with VCA (none to try, can only be ordered).
4) Any chance the all white gold vintage would wash me out less than the white gold frivole? 

This forum has given me great advice before about previous purchase, so any thoughts about earring choices are appreciated


----------



## pigleto972001

Was thinking malachite !  
Or calcedony?


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Was thinking malachite !
> Or calcedony?



Thanks! I don't think chalcedony is available in single motif other than maybe special order, but it's sooooo pretty. Malachite is definitely high on my list since it's so gorgeous and would stand out from my long hair, but of course it would not match as many outfits.  As you suggested to me, I am kind of wondering if I could pull off plain yellow gold since the yellow gold frivoles work. I can *never* pull off yellow gold, but VCA yellow gold just looks so different to me than any other 18k yellow gold.


----------



## ChaneLisette

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks! I don't think chalcedony is available in single motif other than maybe special order, but it's sooooo pretty. Malachite is definitely high on my list since it's so gorgeous and would stand out from my long hair, but of course it would not match as many outfits.  As you suggested to me, I am kind of wondering if I could pull off plain yellow gold since the yellow gold frivoles work. I can *never* pull off yellow gold, but VCA yellow gold just looks so different to me than any other 18k yellow gold.


Chalcedony is available as a single vintage pendant without a special order. I really love the lavender and blue hues of chalcedony and think it would look nice. It can be worn with just about everything and the icy white gold beading is beautiful.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks! I don't think chalcedony is available in single motif other than maybe special order, but it's sooooo pretty. Malachite is definitely high on my list since it's so gorgeous and would stand out from my long hair, but of course it would not match as many outfits.  As you suggested to me, I am kind of wondering if I could pull off plain yellow gold since the yellow gold frivoles work. I can *never* pull off yellow gold, but VCA yellow gold just looks so different to me than any other 18k yellow gold.


I think you should go back to the boutique and try on more pieces (like the yg).
Based on your coloring and initial feedback the items I would have suggested,  you have already dismissed. 
Based on your coloring alone I would imagine that malachite will look great. If you wear neutrals it's a wonderful pop of color.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ChaneLisette said:


> Chalcedony is available as a single vintage pendant without a special order. I really love the lavender and blue hues of chalcedony and think it would look nice. It can be worn with just about everything and the icy white gold beading is beautiful.


This would be my first choice for OP but only as long as it's a periwinkle (vs gray) strand.


----------



## nicole0612

ChaneLisette said:


> Chalcedony is available as a single vintage pendant without a special order. I really love the lavender and blue hues of chalcedony and think it would look nice. It can be worn with just about everything and the icy white gold beading is beautiful.





texasgirliegirl said:


> I think you should go back to the boutique and try on more pieces (like the yg).
> Based on your coloring and initial feedback the items I would have suggested,  you have already dismissed.
> Based on your coloring alone I would imagine that malachite will look great. If you wear neutrals it's a wonderful pop of color.





texasgirliegirl said:


> This would be my first choice for OP but only as long as it's a periwinkle (vs gray) strand.



This is great news. Thank you! The periwinkle chalcedony will be excellent I am sure, my necklace has more periwinkle than grey tones and I love the color. If that doesn't work out, I will try malachite, yellow gold vintage or the yellow gold frivoles as other options.
I really appreciate the feedback and am excited  Thanks ladies!


----------



## JulesB68

ChaneLisette said:


> Chalcedony is available as a single vintage pendant without a special order. I really love the lavender and blue hues of chalcedony and think it would look nice. It can be worn with just about everything and the icy white gold beading is beautiful.





nicole0612 said:


> This is great news. Thank you! The periwinkle chalcedony will be excellent I am sure, my necklace has more periwinkle than grey tones and I love the color. If that doesn't work out, I will try malachite, yellow gold vintage or the yellow gold frivoles as other options.
> I really appreciate the feedback and am excited  Thanks ladies!



I think ChaneLisette has got a little confused and didn't realise you were specifically asking about earrings, which afaik are not available as single motif chalcedony, as much as I would love them to be.
I have similar-ish colouring and never wear yellow gold but was surprised by how much I loved the yg malachite when I tried them on in store. Keep dropping hints to DH to no avail so far!

Just wanted to add that I'm glad that all the Texan members here seem to be okay. Having seen the long term damage that Katrina did to such large areas of New Orleans, I really hope that lessons have been learned & Houston will recover. The videos of alligators just swimming around past people's houses was just bizarre! Much too soon to make jokes about Hermès handbags swimming past!


----------



## nicole0612

JulesB68 said:


> I think ChaneLisette has got a little confused and didn't realise you were specifically asking about earrings, which afaik are not available as single motif chalcedony, as much as I would love them to be.
> I have similar-ish colouring and never wear yellow gold but was surprised by how much I loved the yg malachite when I tried them on in store. Keep dropping hints to DH to no avail so far!
> 
> Just wanted to add that I'm glad that all the Texan members here seem to be okay. Having seen the long term damage that Katrina did to such large areas of New Orleans, I really hope that lessons have been learned & Houston will recover. The videos of alligators just swimming around past people's houses was just bizarre! Much too soon to make jokes about Hermès handbags swimming past!



Thank you so much Jules! Yes, now I see we were talking about 2 different items of jewelry. Wouldn't it be great if the chalcedony single motif was available for earrings? I got so excited for a second because I thought they might be available after all 
So two votes for the malachite. Of course I'm also enabled by Sbelle's posts of her (Magic malachite earclips, I believe), with similar coloring as well. 
Isn't it amazing how VCA yellow gold can somehow work on our cool coloring, yet no other yellow gold can work?
It was amazing. Last night when I got home my husband was looking for some paperwork on an out of the way table and came back in the room with a VCA catalog he had found and expressed an affinity for the Alhambra name (he had never heard the name of the style before). I encouraged his newfound interest.
I second your sentiments about our friends here from Texas including TGG, thinking about you and so glad you are safe. TGG I hope the water did not end up reaching your house. My whole extended family is in New Orleans and immediately surrounding areas, and one was never able to return to her house.


----------



## ChaneLisette

JulesB68 said:


> I think ChaneLisette has got a little confused and didn't realise you were specifically asking about earrings, which afaik are not available as single motif chalcedony, as much as I would love them to be.
> I have similar-ish colouring and never wear yellow gold but was surprised by how much I loved the yg malachite when I tried them on in store. Keep dropping hints to DH to no avail so far!
> 
> Just wanted to add that I'm glad that all the Texan members here seem to be okay. Having seen the long term damage that Katrina did to such large areas of New Orleans, I really hope that lessons have been learned & Houston will recover. The videos of alligators just swimming around past people's houses was just bizarre! Much too soon to make jokes about Hermès handbags swimming past!





nicole0612 said:


> Thank you so much Jules! Yes, now I see we were talking about 2 different items of jewelry. Wouldn't it be great if the chalcedony single motif was available for earrings? I got so excited for a second because I thought they might be available after all
> So two votes for the malachite. Of course I'm also enabled by Sbelle's posts of her (Magic malachite earclips, I believe), with similar coloring as well.
> Isn't it amazing how VCA yellow gold can somehow work on our cool coloring, yet no other yellow gold can work?
> It was amazing. Last night when I got home my husband was looking for some paperwork on an out of the way table and came back in the room with a VCA catalog he had found and expressed an affinity for the Alhambra name (he had never heard the name of the style before). I encouraged his newfound interest.
> I second your sentiments about our friends here from Texas including TGG, thinking about you and so glad you are safe. TGG I hope the water did not end up reaching your house. My whole extended family is in New Orleans and immediately surrounding areas, and one was never able to return to her house.



Oh goodness! Jules is right. I was referring to the pendant. I apologize. I have had a terrible head cold and have been in a daze for days haha. I wish you the best of luck in making your decision.


----------



## nicole0612

ChaneLisette said:


> Oh goodness! Jules is right. I was referring to the pendant. I apologize. I have had a terrible head cold and have been in a daze for days haha. I wish you the best of luck in making your decision.



You allowed me to daydream about chalcedony earclips for a few hours and that is a gift in itself 
With such a long post, some confusion is completely understandable. 
I'm so sorry to hear about your cold, I hope you are turning the corner to feeling back to yourself again soon.


----------



## JulesB68

ChaneLisette said:


> Oh goodness! Jules is right. I was referring to the pendant. I apologize. I have had a terrible head cold and have been in a daze for days haha. I wish you the best of luck in making your decision.



Hi Chanel, don't worry I get totally muddled where VCA is confused - maybe hypnotised is a better description, head cold or not! Hope you're feeling better


----------



## cloee

Need some expertise and I apologize because there have been posts about this and I have read it but I just wasnt too sure. For the earring I have below, does this go on my left ear? (ie. does the extra metal pount outward? )
Thanks so much.


----------



## HADASSA

cloee said:


> Need some expertise and I apologize because there have been posts about this and I have read it but I just wasnt too sure. For the earring I have below, does this go on my left ear? (ie. does the extra metal pount outward? )
> Thanks so much.
> 
> View attachment 3817189


Left from your attachment.


----------



## cloee

HADASSA said:


> Left from your attachment.


Thanks so much


----------



## Bee-licious

I'm new to VCA but I've caught the VCA bug!!

When does the holiday pendant usually debut and do you think this is a good entry piece? I was thinking either the holiday pendant, the sweetness bracelet (to wear with my love bracelet) or the sweet pendant as something delicate - thoughts everyone?


----------



## TankerToad

Heads up
Price increase coming ...


----------



## nicole0612

TankerToad said:


> Heads up
> Price increase coming ...



That's what they say. TT are you planning to get your next pieces before the increase, or are you still weighing the options?


----------



## etoupebirkin

How soon about the $ increase. Is it in the US or abroad, too. I'm headed for Paris soon and am thinking about picking up the letterwood pendant, the holiday pendant or the onyx diamond Alhambra.


----------



## MyDogTink

I heard Sep 28th in the U.S. on most of the collections.


----------



## HeidiDavis

Thank you for the intel, ladies! Good to know!

Murphy's Law--Of course I won't get to visit a VCA boutique in person (a rare treat for me) until October 2!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Why lower prices in March to just raise them in September?? 

I'll be watching for the new prices! Hopefully won't be too much of a hike as I'm not looking to add the two butterfly ring until January.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Why lower prices in March to just raise them in September??
> 
> I'll be watching for the new prices! Hopefully won't be too much of a hike as I'm not looking to add the two butterfly ring until January.


Crazy as this sounds, it seems that the sales spike right before each price increase as customers rush to beat the new prices. It makes me wonder if sales didn't improve following the decrease 6 months ago.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

texasgirliegirl said:


> Crazy as this sounds, it seems that the sales spike right before each price increase as customers rush to beat the new prices. It makes me wonder if sales didn't improve following the decrease 6 months ago.



Makes a lot of sense. The stick is much more of a motivator than the carrot!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I've bought a few pieces during the lowering. I guess I was an anomaly.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Update from my SA: 

The increase will be 6% on all core products, including the entire Alhambra line. 

Not sure what "core products" are exactly.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ugh. I am so bummed out about this. And now I don't know what to buy first - the most expensive piece in my realistic wish list? That would be the yg pave earrings. Or do I buy a bunch of less expensive pieces (a set of letterwood). Argh!!!!

ETA: well, now knowing about the increase I will probably NOT be getting the holiday pendant (unless for some reason it looks a whole lot more exciting IRL). Would rather spend the funds on something I love that's already on my list instead. So it's not exactly having the right effect on me.


----------



## lisawhit

Pulled the trigger this morning.  Out running the price increase


----------



## HADASSA

lisawhit said:


> Pulled the trigger this morning.  Out running the price increase



What did you get Lisa?


----------



## Notorious Pink

BBC said:


> ... And now I don't know what to buy first - the most expensive piece in my realistic wish list? That would be the yg pave earrings. Or do I buy a bunch of less expensive pieces (a set of letterwood).



 That's not hyperbole. Please help me, ladies!


----------



## lisawhit

HADASSA said:


> What did you get Lisa?


My wish list is a long one...I got the 10 motif carnelian.  It's going to NY to be lengthened.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BBC said:


> That's not hyperbole. Please help me, ladies!



What is on your wishlist right now?


----------



## HADASSA

lisawhit said:


> My wish list is a long one...I got the 10 motif carnelian.  It's going to NY to be lengthened.


A lovely continuation of your VCA journey


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> Ugh. I am so bummed out about this. And now I don't know what to buy first - the most expensive piece in my realistic wish list? That would be the yg pave earrings. Or do I buy a bunch of less expensive pieces (a set of letterwood). Argh!!!!
> 
> ETA: well, now knowing about the increase I will probably NOT be getting the holiday pendant (unless for some reason it looks a whole lot more exciting IRL). Would rather spend the funds on something I love that's already on my list instead. So it's not exactly having the right effect on me.





BBC said:


> That's not hyperbole. Please help me, ladies!



BBC, I will NOT write off the LE Holiday Pendant just yet if I were you. I think it will be great with your colouring.

Can you wing the LE Pendant and the YG VA Pave Earrings? At least we know the LE Pendant has a fixed price. Concentrate on the YG Pave Earrings before the price increase. Many ladies on here have them and they are very versatile.

Are you also considering the 6-motifs Magic necklace?


----------



## Bee-licious

MyDogTink said:


> I heard Sep 28th in the U.S. on most of the collections.


Oh no....I hope this is just in the US and not for Canada!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> What is on your wishlist right now?





HADASSA said:


> BBC, I will NOT write off the LE Holiday Pendant just yet if I were you. I think it will be great with your colouring.
> 
> Can you wing the LE Pendant and the YG VA Pave Earrings? At least we know the LE Pendant has a fixed price. Concentrate on the YG Pave Earrings before the price increase. Many ladies on here have them and they are very versatile.
> 
> Are you also considering the 6-motifs Magic necklace?



Yes, I still want the 6-motif [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] 

Not sure if the pave and the pendant are both doable right now (although do we have a release date for the pendant?). 

At this point I do not own any pendants. I used to have the pg/mop limited and sold it. I know I should own one, but as much as I love VCA, their pendants don't really do it for me (although I am considering one or two of the magic). For that I really like Tamara Comolli's Mikado pendants. (I do like to mix it up).

I would like at least a five-motif carnelian to go with my 10. I would love the earrings too, although I have been advised that if I own the yg pave I really won't need any other yg earrings. But the carnelian look awesome on.

Finally, the letterwood pieces. If the onyx works with darkened letterwood then I wouldn't buy the earrings (I've asked for pics in the letterwood thread, would love to see onyx worn with older letterwood pieces to see if they would work together). Then it would just be a 10 and a 5.

To recap - current wishlist -

Yg pave Vintage earrings
6 motif yg (onyx, white and gray mop)
Carnelian 5 motif (maybe earrings)
Letterwood 10 and 5 motifs (maybe earrings if the LE onyx won't work)

I have no problem mixing pg and yg. Right now I have the carnelian 10 motif, LE onyx and large YG frivoles but I mix these with non-VCA. 

Thank you!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Yes, I still want the 6-motif [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> Not sure if the pave and the pendant are both doable right now (although do we have a release date for the pendant?).
> 
> At this point I do not own any pendants. I used to have the pg/mop limited and sold it. I know I should own one, but as much as I love VCA, their pendants don't really do it for me (although I am considering one or two of the magic). For that I really like Tamara Comolli's Mikado pendants. (I do like to mix it up).
> 
> I would like at least a five-motif carnelian to go with my 10. I would love the earrings too, although I have been advised that if I own the yg pave I really won't need any other yg earrings. But the carnelian look awesome on.
> 
> Finally, the letterwood pieces. If the onyx works with darkened letterwood then I wouldn't buy the earrings (I've asked for pics in the letterwood thread, would love to see onyx worn with older letterwood pieces to see if they would work together). Then it would just be a 10 and a 5.
> 
> To recap - current wishlist -
> 
> Yg pave Vintage earrings
> 6 motif yg (onyx, white and gray mop)
> Carnelian 5 motif (maybe earrings)
> Letterwood 10 and 5 motifs (maybe earrings if the LE onyx won't work)
> 
> I have no problem mixing pg and yg. Right now I have the carnelian 10 motif, LE onyx and large YG frivoles but I mix these with non-VCA.
> 
> Thank you!!!


I used to feel the same way about the single pamdants. After I purchased my first one (gray holiday pendant) I became hooked. Sometimes the subtlety of a single clover can be so nice. 
Since I have the limited edition letter-wood (which is dark)  along with last year's onyx holiday pendant I can see how close they are and will gladly share a photo of you would like. 
Quite honestly, I think you will reach for the pave more often than the LE onyx, however OR just get a pair of the small pg perlee hoops. That's what I did and they are perfect together. 
As for carnelian, yg pave vintage earrings look amazing with them as well. I purchased two 10's (vs a 10 and a 5 motif bracelet).  Some people can pull this off but it will never give you the feel or look of a 20. Plus, you can wrap the 20 around your wrist for the most fabulous bracelet.


----------



## dialv

Bee-licious said:


> Oh no....I hope this is just in the US and not for Canada!!!



Me too! I am not ready to buy my next piece yet.


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> I used to feel the same way about the single pamdants. After I purchased my first one (gray holiday pendant) I became hooked. Sometimes the subtlety of a single clover can be so nice.
> Since I have the limited edition letter-wood (which is dark)  along with last year's onyx holiday pendant I can see how close they are and will gladly share a photo of you would like.
> Quite honestly, I think you will reach for the pave more often than the LE onyx, however OR just get a pair of the small pg perlee hoops. That's what I did and they are perfect together.
> As for carnelian, yg pave vintage earrings look amazing with them as well. I purchased two 10's (vs a 10 and a 5 motif bracelet).  Some people can pull this off but it will never give you the feel or look of a 20. Plus, you can wrap the 20 around your wrist for the most fabulous bracelet.



Aaaah, I always look forward to hearing your advice, TGG! [emoji8]

Yes, I would love to see the onyx with letterwood. Thank you! [emoji254]

I am not 100% certain I made the right choice with the LE onyx, but I do like how edgy the black looks with black clothing, and of course it will perfect with a 6-motif. Also, I do have a few light-colored and pink-toned tops which look amazing with the pg - especially with pink and blush tops I would wear pg earrings, not yg. So there is a place in my wardrobe for both, although I am sure if I get the yg pave I will wear them much more often. Anyway, I already have the LE onyx, I don't think I can return them (?) I've had a number of different pairs of hoops over the years and it's not for me - the narrow shape doesn't really flatter. Unless you mean the perlee clover, and those cost about the same as the yg pave.

Ha, enabler! So I should get another 10 instead of a 5? I will have to see the two lengths on me. I tried a while ago and I think I felt with my proportions the 10+5 was actually better than 10+10. Although I'm pretty sure if I get another 10 I'm still going to want a 5! So now maybe I've added something else to the wishlist!!!

So for now it looks like I should just get the pave yg first?


----------



## TankerToad

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Update from my SA:
> 
> The increase will be 6% on all core products, including the entire Alhambra line.
> 
> Not sure what "core products" are exactly.



This is what I heard too


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> Yes, I still want the 6-motif [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> Not sure if the pave and the pendant are both doable right now (although do we have a release date for the pendant?).
> 
> At this point I do not own any pendants. I used to have the pg/mop limited and sold it. I know I should own one, but as much as I love VCA, their pendants don't really do it for me (although I am considering one or two of the magic). For that I really like Tamara Comolli's Mikado pendants. (I do like to mix it up).
> 
> I would like at least a five-motif carnelian to go with my 10. I would love the earrings too, although I have been advised that if I own the yg pave I really won't need any other yg earrings. But the carnelian look awesome on.
> 
> Finally, the letterwood pieces. If the onyx works with darkened letterwood then I wouldn't buy the earrings (I've asked for pics in the letterwood thread, would love to see onyx worn with older letterwood pieces to see if they would work together). Then it would just be a 10 and a 5.
> 
> To recap - current wishlist -
> 
> Yg pave Vintage earrings
> 6 motif yg (onyx, white and gray mop)
> Carnelian 5 motif (maybe earrings)
> Letterwood 10 and 5 motifs (maybe earrings if the LE onyx won't work)
> 
> I have no problem mixing pg and yg. Right now I have the carnelian 10 motif, LE onyx and large YG frivoles but I mix these with non-VCA.
> 
> Thank you!!!



If I was going to choose one piece for you it would be pave frivole, but I just saw that you already have the large YG frivole.  I know you like statement earrings, so are you happy with the size of your onyx LE?  Is there any way you could get the magic pave alhambra?  I could really see you in the cosmos also, did you ever try those?
For the vintage holiday pendant, I don't think you would be happy with it unless you want to wear it layered with more statement neckalces, which looks really great in my opinion.  I just know that the single motif vintage is too small by itself for my standards, and that you like more statement jewelry. There is no reason that you should own at least one if it doesn't work for you.  If you really feel that you should have one, I would personally wait for the 50th anniversary releases to see if there is something in a really special stone to make that smaller size worthwhile.


----------



## NewBe

TankerToad said:


> This is what I heard too


Am i correct UK has increased prices recently? =(


----------



## HADASSA

NewBe said:


> Am i correct UK has increased prices recently? =(



NewBe, I remember UK had their increase September last year - don't know if there was one more recent than that?


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> Yes, I still want the 6-motif [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> Not sure if the pave and the pendant are both doable right now (although do we have a release date for the pendant?).
> 
> At this point I do not own any pendants. I used to have the pg/mop limited and sold it. I know I should own one, but as much as I love VCA, their pendants don't really do it for me (although I am considering one or two of the magic). For that I really like Tamara Comolli's Mikado pendants. (I do like to mix it up).
> 
> I would like at least a five-motif carnelian to go with my 10. I would love the earrings too, although I have been advised that if I own the yg pave I really won't need any other yg earrings. But the carnelian look awesome on.
> 
> Finally, the letterwood pieces. If the onyx works with darkened letterwood then I wouldn't buy the earrings (I've asked for pics in the letterwood thread, would love to see onyx worn with older letterwood pieces to see if they would work together). Then it would just be a 10 and a 5.
> 
> To recap - current wishlist -
> 
> Yg pave Vintage earrings
> 6 motif yg (onyx, white and gray mop)
> Carnelian 5 motif (maybe earrings)
> Letterwood 10 and 5 motifs (maybe earrings if the LE onyx won't work)
> 
> I have no problem mixing pg and yg. Right now I have the carnelian 10 motif, LE onyx and large YG frivoles but I mix these with non-VCA.
> 
> Thank you!!!



BBC, I will be the odd one out here and say get the 6-motifs (I know, I am no help).

It is a statement piece and you can wear your current LE Onyx earrings with it. 

I think your heart is set on PG PAVE EARRINGS. Don't rush to beat an increase and "settle." Although with VCA, there is nothing about settling.

These pieces are just too expensive to not be totally over the moon about a purchase. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## mirrorbeyond

I was told by my SA that the increase of 6% will be global (she didn't sound very sure though) The earlier decrease in price in the US was probably because of the strength of the USD.  And now he increase is a global increase in van cleef pricing.


----------



## diamondholic

Does anyone know the exact date of the increase? it's mid-sept so far nothing. Is it the end of the month


----------



## mirrorbeyond

diamondholic said:


> Does anyone know the exact date of the increase? it's mid-sept so far nothing. Is it the end of the month


Sep 28th


----------



## NewBe

HADASSA said:


> NewBe, I remember UK had their increase September last year - don't know if there was one more recent than that?


Maybe I remember the price wrong.  There was a bracelet that I had my eye on, and I remember U.K. was much cheaper.  Now the price on the website looked more than what I remembered a month or two ago.


----------



## lilbluebear

Looking for some advice

I've been debating on whether or not to get a VCA piece before the price increase. Gotten starry eyed over seeing the lovely pieces worn by fellow TPFers. Initially, I've fallen in love with the flowerlace earrings, but not willing to give up my travel adventures so no flowerlace for me. I've mulled over the large yg frivole earrings, wg magic alhambra pendant, 10 motif onyx yg, 20 motif onyx yg for months. I'm now leaning towards the classic solid yg 10 motif or 20 motif vintage alhambra pieces instead. I don't think I would get two 10 motifs. I would rather get either a 10 or a 20 pieces all yg. Any preference for 10 vs 20 motif look? Wondering if I should skip over the price increase for the 10/20 motif and wait for the VCA 50th LE? Traveling overseas in a few months but I think the global price increase may be in effect by then.

Any suggestions? Thanks all!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Aaaah, I always look forward to hearing your advice, TGG! [emoji8]
> 
> Yes, I would love to see the onyx with letterwood. Thank you! [emoji254]
> 
> I am not 100% certain I made the right choice with the LE onyx, but I do like how edgy the black looks with black clothing, and of course it will perfect with a 6-motif. Also, I do have a few light-colored and pink-toned tops which look amazing with the pg - especially with pink and blush tops I would wear pg earrings, not yg. So there is a place in my wardrobe for both, although I am sure if I get the yg pave I will wear them much more often. Anyway, I already have the LE onyx, I don't think I can return them (?) I've had a number of different pairs of hoops over the years and it's not for me - the narrow shape doesn't really flatter. Unless you mean the perlee clover, and those cost about the same as the yg pave.
> 
> Ha, enabler! So I should get another 10 instead of a 5? I will have to see the two lengths on me. I tried a while ago and I think I felt with my proportions the 10+5 was actually better than 10+10. Although I'm pretty sure if I get another 10 I'm still going to want a 5! So now maybe I've added something else to the wishlist!!!
> 
> So for now it looks like I should just get the pave yg first?


I had a school event tonight so I apologize for not posting the promised photos yet. 
I'll try my best tomorrow. 
Yes I'm an enabler!! I don't think that you will regret the LE onyx earrings. They are beautiful and I love how you plan to wear them. If you've had them for less than 30 days most boutiques will work with you for exchange but I think you will enjoy having them. As for the yg pave, they are pretty fabulous. 
Commenting on the hoops- the perlee hoops are the ONLY hooos I've ever felt comfortable wearing. I've never been a hoop person but these are different. The posts are angled so they sit beautifully. The size is perfect. Not over the top large nor overly conservative small. 
Re the carnelian- only you will know the perfect length for you of course but 15 motifs always seems like not quite enough. VCA has never offered/ produced a 15 motif necklace so it just looks a bit off to me. That said I've seen so many creative attempts here throughout the years and the lovely members here always look great. 
Many great choices. It will be fun to see what you decide.


----------



## HADASSA

NewBe said:


> Maybe I remember the price wrong.  There was a bracelet that I had my eye on, and I remember U.K. was much cheaper.  Now the price on the website looked more than what I remembered a month or two ago.



I was in London last year a couple days before the increase.

If I am not mistaken, the U.K. had two price increases last year.

No great savings to be had any more, sadly...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lilbluebear said:


> Looking for some advice
> 
> I've been debating on whether or not to get a VCA piece before the price increase. Gotten starry eyed over seeing the lovely pieces worn by fellow TPFers. Initially, I've fallen in love with the flowerlace earrings, but not willing to give up my travel adventures so no flowerlace for me. I've mulled over the large yg frivole earrings, wg magic alhambra pendant, 10 motif onyx yg, 20 motif onyx yg for months. I'm now leaning towards the classic solid yg 10 motif or 20 motif vintage alhambra pieces instead. I don't think I would get two 10 motifs. I would rather get either a 10 or a 20 pieces all yg. Any preference for 10 vs 20 motif look? Wondering if I should skip over the price increase for the 10/20 motif and wait for the VCA 50th LE? Traveling overseas in a few months but I think the global price increase may be in effect by then.
> 
> Any suggestions? Thanks all!


If you are trying to decide between the 10 and the 20 motif, you should not rule out two 10's. 
This way you can enjoy both looks.


----------



## Tall1Grl

I'm too looking for some advice and I know I'm frustrating myself and DH with this imminent price hike!  The dilemma and background:
I have had and sold Alhambra sweets set and vintage mop set both pendant/bracelets in yg since I hardly ever wore them and FINALLY  took the plunge (just shy of the price decrease) and DH bought for my bday what I REALLY wanted which were the Alhambra sweet onyx earrings in yg last year. And ever since I've been smitten over the Magic Alhambra Onyx pendant in yg! And I've tried it on with my sweets and it's perfect-not too much matchy match but just the right amt of oomph, if you know what I mean!
Now I know my DH would love to purchase this but he thought he had more time and now I don't believe it's in the cards. Sooo I have these beautiful,wonderful, earrings I wear all the time and am looking to find another piece that "goes" or "can go" with them.  I'v thought about getting the Vintage Alhambra but in Onyx again, but it just doesn't sing to me and it really would be too much to wear both? And, altho I love the look of the 5 motif bracelet and yes maybe over time I could get another and make a necklace, but again I don't think I'd get much wear.  So, I saw that there are now mini frivole and I'm thinking maybe that's the way to go?? I love the simplicity and in yg it seems to sing to me in pictures.  I have my SA put aside the bracelet and pendant for me to try on next weekend.  But what do you think about Frivole and the Alhambra Onyx sweet earrings? Would they "go" together? 
I also was thinking in a totally other direction to get the sweet Alhambra carnelian clover since I've always thought to have one for Valentine's day? I know third world issues and all, but Argghhh, I'm going crazy and need some clarity from all you lovely ladies! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## lasttotheparty

Tall1Grl said:


> I'm too looking for some advice and I know I'm frustrating myself and DH with this imminent price hike!  The dilemma and background:
> I have had and sold Alhambra sweets set and vintage mop set both pendant/bracelets in yg since I hardly ever wore them and FINALLY  took the plunge (just shy of the price decrease) and DH bought for my bday what I REALLY wanted which were the Alhambra sweet onyx earrings in yg last year. And ever since I've been smitten over the Magic Alhambra Onyx pendant in yg! And I've tried it on with my sweets and it's perfect-not too much matchy match but just the right amt of oomph, if you know what I mean!
> Now I know my DH would love to purchase this but he thought he had more time and now I don't believe it's in the cards. Sooo I have these beautiful,wonderful, earrings I wear all the time and am looking to find another piece that "goes" or "can go" with them.  I'v thought about getting the Vintage Alhambra but in Onyx again, but it just doesn't sing to me and it really would be too much to wear both? And, altho I love the look of the 5 motif bracelet and yes maybe over time I could get another and make a necklace, but again I don't think I'd get much wear.  So, I saw that there are now mini frivole and I'm thinking maybe that's the way to go?? I love the simplicity and in yg it seems to sing to me in pictures.  I have my SA put aside the bracelet and pendant for me to try on next weekend.  But what do you think about Frivole and the Alhambra Onyx sweet earrings? Would they "go" together?
> I also was thinking in a totally other direction to get the sweet Alhambra carnelian clover since I've always thought to have one for Valentine's day? I know third world issues and all, but Argghhh, I'm going crazy and need some clarity from all you lovely ladies! Thank you so much!!!



My advice would be to be patient and save for what you truly want - the onyx magic pendant. Don't settle. You actually don't save money when you buy something you don't truly love. I assume you plan on wearing and cherishing your next piece for a very long time, so the extra wait (and cost) will be worth it.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Tall1Grl said:


> I'm too looking for some advice and I know I'm frustrating myself and DH with this imminent price hike!  The dilemma and background:
> I have had and sold Alhambra sweets set and vintage mop set both pendant/bracelets in yg since I hardly ever wore them and FINALLY  took the plunge (just shy of the price decrease) and DH bought for my bday what I REALLY wanted which were the Alhambra sweet onyx earrings in yg last year. And ever since I've been smitten over the Magic Alhambra Onyx pendant in yg! And I've tried it on with my sweets and it's perfect-not too much matchy match but just the right amt of oomph, if you know what I mean!
> Now I know my DH would love to purchase this but he thought he had more time and now I don't believe it's in the cards. Sooo I have these beautiful,wonderful, earrings I wear all the time and am looking to find another piece that "goes" or "can go" with them.  I'v thought about getting the Vintage Alhambra but in Onyx again, but it just doesn't sing to me and it really would be too much to wear both? And, altho I love the look of the 5 motif bracelet and yes maybe over time I could get another and make a necklace, but again I don't think I'd get much wear.  So, I saw that there are now mini frivole and I'm thinking maybe that's the way to go?? I love the simplicity and in yg it seems to sing to me in pictures.  I have my SA put aside the bracelet and pendant for me to try on next weekend.  But what do you think about Frivole and the Alhambra Onyx sweet earrings? Would they "go" together?
> I also was thinking in a totally other direction to get the sweet Alhambra carnelian clover since I've always thought to have one for Valentine's day? I know third world issues and all, but Argghhh, I'm going crazy and need some clarity from all you lovely ladies! Thank you so much!!!




Sounds like you really want the magic pendant. I would wait and get that at the point in time you and your DH are ready to make a purchase.

I have two items on my immediate wishlist at the moment, both of which I've decided to wait to get until it's the right time. I wasn't planning to purchase them now, but around Feb 2018 and while I will end up paying around 1,000 more each piece that time, I don't want to feel like I have my feet held to the fire by VCA and their imminent price increase. I've made my peace with having to spend the extra money and I would rather do that than purchase when it's not the right time, or even worse, buy something different now that I won't love in the future.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## lasttotheparty

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Sounds like you really want the magic pendant. I would wait and get that at the point in time you and your DH are ready to make a purchase.
> 
> I have two items on my immediate wishlist at the moment, both of which I've decided to wait to get until it's the right time. I wasn't planning to purchase them now, but around Feb 2018 and while I will end up paying around 1,000 more each piece that time, I don't want to feel like I have my feet held to the fire by VCA and their imminent price increase. I've made my peace with having to spend the extra money and I would rather do that than purchase when it's not the right time, or even worse, buy something different now that I won't love in the future.
> 
> Good luck with your decision!



And let's not forget the last rumours about an impending price increase that resulted in a price decrease! Many of us hastened our purchases and were not pleased by the misinformation. My mother always says that nothing happens before it's time - and that's why I'll also be sitting out this pre price increase period.


----------



## rhm

Ugh I just spent a chunk of my shopping accrual on H and was hoping to wait until Dec to buy some VCA pieces..... Is the price increase in USA definitely confirmed?


----------



## HADASSA

rhm said:


> Ugh I just spent a chunk of my shopping accrual on H and was hoping to wait until Dec to buy some VCA pieces..... Is the price increase in USA definitely confirmed?



It's definitely happening - September 28th.


----------



## rhm

HADASSA said:


> It's definitely happening - September 28th.



Thank you HADASSA..... I am guessing all alhambra collection will be impacted.... I guess I'm making an early plunge on either the chalcedony/MOP/GMOP magic necklace or the WG pave magic ring. I can't decide!


----------



## NewBe

HADASSA said:


> It's definitely happening - September 28th.


Would you happen to know if it is everything in the US market? ie. are watch and watch straps included in the increase?  TIA


----------



## HADASSA

rhm said:


> Thank you HADASSA..... I am guessing all alhambra collection will be impacted.... I guess I'm making an early plunge on either the chalcedony/MOP/GMOP magic necklace or the WG pave magic ring. I can't decide!


Another TPFer posted that her SA said many "CORE" collections, which I am sure means that the Alhambra Line will also take a hit.


----------



## HADASSA

NewBe said:


> Would you happen to know if it is everything in the US market? ie. are watch and watch straps included in the increase?  TIA


NewBe, there are periodic increases on watches, so I am not really sure if that will be affected this time.


----------



## MYH

etoupebirkin said:


> I've bought a few pieces during the lowering. I guess I was an anomaly.



I did too. [emoji2]


----------



## cloee

Hi Everyone. need your expertise/advise please. 
I just noticed that my LE onyx earrings certificate is dated August 30th but my actual purchase was on August 31st? should I be concerned? or as long as the serial number matches in the certificate then it should be good? it's a fairly recent purchase so I'm guessing if I need to update then I should do it now. thanks in advance.


----------



## etoupebirkin

MYH said:


> I did too. [emoji2]


Great minds think alike!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Tall1Grl said:


> I'm too looking for some advice and I know I'm frustrating myself and DH with this imminent price hike!  The dilemma and background:
> I have had and sold Alhambra sweets set and vintage mop set both pendant/bracelets in yg since I hardly ever wore them and FINALLY  took the plunge (just shy of the price decrease) and DH bought for my bday what I REALLY wanted which were the Alhambra sweet onyx earrings in yg last year. And ever since I've been smitten over the Magic Alhambra Onyx pendant in yg! And I've tried it on with my sweets and it's perfect-not too much matchy match but just the right amt of oomph, if you know what I mean!
> Now I know my DH would love to purchase this but he thought he had more time and now I don't believe it's in the cards. Sooo I have these beautiful,wonderful, earrings I wear all the time and am looking to find another piece that "goes" or "can go" with them.  I'v thought about getting the Vintage Alhambra but in Onyx again, but it just doesn't sing to me and it really would be too much to wear both? And, altho I love the look of the 5 motif bracelet and yes maybe over time I could get another and make a necklace, but again I don't think I'd get much wear.  So, I saw that there are now mini frivole and I'm thinking maybe that's the way to go?? I love the simplicity and in yg it seems to sing to me in pictures.  I have my SA put aside the bracelet and pendant for me to try on next weekend.  But what do you think about Frivole and the Alhambra Onyx sweet earrings? Would they "go" together?
> I also was thinking in a totally other direction to get the sweet Alhambra carnelian clover since I've always thought to have one for Valentine's day? I know third world issues and all, but Argghhh, I'm going crazy and need some clarity from all you lovely ladies! Thank you so much!!!


Such a fun deliemma.
First of all, two bracelets will NOT replicate a 10 motif so unless you are contemplating a 10 in the future, two bracelets to create a necklace will not work.
I agree with the other posters who have advised that you wait until you feel comfortable purchasing what you really want.


----------



## Tall1Grl

lasttotheparty said:


> My advice would be to be patient and save for what you truly want - the onyx magic pendant. Don't settle. You actually don't save money when you buy something you don't truly love. I assume you plan on wearing and cherishing your next piece for a very long time, so the extra wait (and cost) will be worth it.





nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Sounds like you really want the magic pendant. I would wait and get that at the point in time you and your DH are ready to make a purchase.
> 
> I have two items on my immediate wishlist at the moment, both of which I've decided to wait to get until it's the right time. I wasn't planning to purchase them now, but around Feb 2018 and while I will end up paying around 1,000 more each piece that time, I don't want to feel like I have my feet held to the fire by VCA and their imminent price increase. I've made my peace with having to spend the extra money and I would rather do that than purchase when it's not the right time, or even worse, buy something different now that I won't love in the future.
> 
> Good luck with your decision!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Such a fun deliemma.
> First of all, two bracelets will NOT replicate a 10 motif so unless you are contemplating a 10 in the future, two bracelets to create a necklace will not work.
> I agree with the other posters who have advised that you wait until you feel comfortable purchasing what you really want.



Thank you @lasttotheparty ,@nakedmosher2of3 , and @texasgirliegirl for your replies and wise advice. I think I haven't come to terms yet with the increase and the fact of how much more it'll cost, but maybe it wasn't meant to be.   I have alot more on my wishlist in other brands so maybe I'll concentrate on those. 
I count my blessings in what I do own and fortunate to acquire.


----------



## NewBe

HADASSA said:


> NewBe, there are periodic increases on watches, so I am not really sure if that will be affected this time.


Thanks so much HADASSA =)


----------



## diamondholic

sept 28th well at least my jewelry will be worth more.  Professionals saying they shot themselves in the foot when they removed VCA jewelry from all their boutiques. Most SAs are very unhappy at the price increase since it's slow.  Guess they are counting on Christmas season.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I think 6% is a huge increase. Well more than the decrease in April. It makes me glad I bought what I've bought because I got some big ticket item purchases. I knew it wouldn't last. I'm very happy with my current collection. I keep on going back and forth about whether I should stop in at the Place Vendome location and pick something up, but I'm not sure I want the Paris blue porcelain pendant.

My jewelry SA at Neimans is having a tough year, so I don't want to make any large VCA purchase in Paris that I could get in the US. BTW, I've been with my SA for over 20 years and is a personal friend.


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> I think 6% is a huge increase. Well more than the decrease in April. It makes me glad I bought what I've bought because I got some big ticket item purchases. I knew it wouldn't last. I'm very happy with my current collection. I keep on going back and forth about whether I should stop in at the Place Vendome location and pick something up, but I'm not sure I want the Paris blue porcelain pendant.
> 
> My jewelry SA at Neimans is having a tough year, so I don't want to make any large VCA purchase in Paris that I could get in the US. BTW, I've been with my SA for over 20 years and is a personal friend.



Those relationship are so important 
Love this post !


----------



## HADASSA

TankerToad said:


> Those relationship are so important
> Love this post !





etoupebirkin said:


> I think 6% is a huge increase. Well more than the decrease in April. It makes me glad I bought what I've bought because I got some big ticket item purchases. I knew it wouldn't last. I'm very happy with my current collection. I keep on going back and forth about whether I should stop in at the Place Vendome location and pick something up, but I'm not sure I want the Paris blue porcelain pendant.
> 
> My jewelry SA at Neimans is having a tough year, so I don't want to make any large VCA purchase in Paris that I could get in the US. BTW, I've been with my SA for over 20 years and is a personal friend.



I understand only too well about loyalty. It's a very honourable thing in a world that has seemed to have lost its footing.

The savings now are not very big compared to purchasing in the US and the VAT refunds can be quite the hassle.

EB, you were smart to purchase your big ticket items at lower prices.


----------



## NewBe

superhorse said:


> I live in FL and I was at the NY boutique today. I have no clue what's true, but they said unequivocally there is NOT going to be an increase Sept. 28th. They can be lying. The man in customer service couldn't be more rude. I am furious at the horrendous service. I do know for a fact VCA is visiting many of the boutiques/stores they were once in. They have done this over the last 3 months. Whether they will be smart enough to go back into these stores I don't know, but they are looking into it. It seems it takes forever for anything to be done. To say customer service is incompetent would be complimenting them, They sent me back and forth to Sales and CS and back again. They have absolutely no loyalty to their customer base or class in serving their customers. I am fed up. They are so annoyed that you are even there daring to ask a question.


I didn't have a good shopping experience when I was in the NYC boutique couple years ago that I ended up making purchases when I traveled abroad.  
Thanks to HADASSA who introduced me to her wonderful SA.  Now, I'm a very happy shopper in the US.


----------



## sbelle

superhorse said:


> I live in FL and I was at the NY boutique today.* I have no clue what's true*, but they said unequivocally there is NOT going to be an increase Sept. 28th.



I have no idea what is true either.  I have been told by a NM manager that there will be an 9/28 increase also, but it seems very out of character for VCA of recent years to be announcing a price increase so far in advance.

There was a period of time-- maybe 2010-2012-- that price increases were announced far in advance and all the SA's contacted clients with the news.  There was usually a flurry of purchasing and then things would settle down for a long while after the increase.   My NYC SA told me that company decided it didn't like this spike in purchases before an increase pattern, and started giving the SA's very little advance notice on increases.

But maybe this has all gone full circle and VCA is now looking for a way to spike sales and decided to go back to the longer period associated with announcing a price increase.


----------



## luckylove

I was also told by the manager at a VCA boutique there is a price increase coming.  She seemed to imply that some pieces would have a greater increase than others.


----------



## HADASSA

sbelle said:


> I have no idea what is true either.  I have been told by a NM manager that there will be an 9/28 increase also, but it seems very out of character for VCA of recent years to be announcing a price increase so far in advance.
> 
> There was a period of time-- maybe 2010-2012-- that price increases were announced far in advance and all the SA's contacted clients with the news.  There was usually a flurry of purchasing and then things would settle down for a long while after the increase.   My NYC SA told me that company decided it didn't like this spike in purchases before an increase pattern, and started giving the SA's very little advance notice on increases.
> 
> But maybe this has all gone full circle and VCA is now looking for a way to spike sales and decided to go back to the longer period associated with announcing a price increase.



Sbelle, then this clearly tells us that VCA needs a boost in sales. And if after the price DECREASE didn't generate the sales that they hoped for, they are now using the tactic of announcing the Increase way in advance to their advantage.

VCA needs to take a look at the overall direction that their company is taking - from design to marketing. Give your loyal client base what they are asking for, NOT what you think they might like. Case in point - "Bouton D'Or" and the New Perlee designs.

VCA has lost its originality, going down the path of designs that are too generic. I can buy these designs 10% above the price of Gold and NOT pay VCA prices.

VCA's CORE collection is the Alhambra. When was the last time anything was done to it? 2006 with the introduction of the Magic? Are they being creative enough in sourcing NEW STONES, with Turquoise and Lapis unavailable for years?

I hope they don't price their loyal following out of purchasing, because I always say I, as a consumer, have the power whether to buy VCA or not.

I hope this move is not as a result of the questionnaire that was recently sent out, otherwise, this can do the opposite of what they are trying to achieve.

We don't care for CELEBRITY ENDORSEMENTS   - fact is, I stay away from brands these celebrities plug and get paid top dollar to do. Use real people like those of us on this Forum. We pay for your goods and WE ARE YOUR LOYAL CLIENT BASE. Don't alienate us further...

VCA, this advice is for free, since we are very well aware that you all read this forum.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Sbelle, then this clearly tells us that VCA needs a boost in sales. And if after the price DECREASE didn't generate the sales that they hoped for, they are now using the tactic of announcing the Increase way in advance to their advantage.
> 
> VCA needs to take a look at the overall direction that their company is taking - from design to marketing. Give your loyal client base what they are asking for, NOT what you think they might like. Case in point - "Bouton D'Or" and the New Perlee designs.
> 
> VCA has lost its originality, going down the path of designs that are too generic. I can buy these designs 10% above the price of Gold and NOT pay VCA prices.
> 
> VCA's CORE collection is the Alhambra. When was the last time anything was done to it? 2006 with the introduction of the Magic? Are they being creative enough in sourcing NEW STONES, with Turquoise and Lapis unavailable for years?
> 
> I hope they don't price their loyal following out of purchasing, because I always say I, as a consumer, have the power whether to buy VCA or not.
> 
> I hope this move is not as a result of the questionnaire that was recently sent out, otherwise, this can do the opposite of what they are trying to achieve.
> 
> We don't care for CELEBRITY ENDORSEMENTS   - fact is, I stay away from brands these celebrities plug and get paid top dollar to do. Use real people like those of us on this Forum. We pay for your goods and WE ARE YOUR LOYAL CLIENT BASE. Don't alienate us further...
> 
> VCA, this advice is for free, since we are very well aware that you all read this forum.


Excellent post


----------



## HADASSA

NewBe said:


> I didn't have a good shopping experience when I was in the NYC boutique couple years ago that I ended up making purchases when I traveled abroad.
> Thanks to HADASSA who introduced me to her wonderful SA.  Now, I'm a very happy shopper in the US.



NewBe, I am always so very pleased when I refer an SA that many TPFers are happy with [emoji1360]


----------



## etoupebirkin

superhorse said:


> There's a new article on VCA. Although their sales went up it's due to certain one time factors and really not much of an increase. What they are looking at is the same thing as Chanel, getting rid of SAs and going towards e-commerce. They think we want to spend $10-30K and do a mail order like QVC.  Can you imagine the fraud. They don't understand people want a luxurious experience. They just want to get rid of the 3-4% they pay their SAs. I, too, think the new designs are awful. Prices outrageous. After all these flops, one wonders why they are just continuing with these horrendous designers. Why are they not concentrating on Alhambra and sourcing different stones with some diamonds. Is is so hard to even do an onyx and MOP dangling double earring?  Or a touch of diamonds or colored sapphires in the Alhambra with normal prices not the limited edition pricing. I just don't get it.



I think VCA execs are out of their minds if they think that people will purchase $20K items sight unseen!!!
Most women buy VCA for themselves. They want to go to a store, foster a relationship with an SA, and build a collection. That's why the Alhambra line is so successful. The pieces mix and match. And how each woman layers the pieces, makes their own individual style statement. Most women, after they buy their first piece--are hooked.

My wish list. 
1. Make it easier for special orders. Do it like Hermes, in which you have some parameters -- YG/WG/RG; #motifs; stone choice; alternating motifs. Design a signifier of the piece's special order status.  Create a computer program that would depict what the end product would look like. Have people sign off on the design and pay a significant portion of the cost up front.
2. Bring back WG Vintage Alhambra or make it in sterling silver.
3. 10 and 20 motif necklaces with alternating stones or one diamond motif.

My 2 cents.


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> I think VCA execs are out of their minds if they think that people will purchase $20K items sight unseen!!!
> Most women buy VCA for themselves. They want to go to a store, foster a relationship with an SA, and build a collection. That's why the Alhambra line is so successful. The pieces mix and match. And how each woman layers the pieces, makes their own individual style statement. Most women, after they buy their first piece--are hooked.
> 
> My wish list.
> 1. Make it easier for special orders. Do it like Hermes, in which you have some parameters -- YG/WG/RG; #motifs; stone choice; alternating motifs. Design a signifier of the piece's special order status.  Create a computer program that would depict what the end product would look like. Have people sign off on the design and pay a significant portion of the cost up front.
> 2. Bring back WG Vintage Alhambra or make it in sterling silver.
> 3. 10 and 20 motif necklaces with alternating stones or one diamond motif.
> 
> My 2 cents.



THIS!


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> I think VCA execs are out of their minds if they think that people will purchase $20K items sight unseen!!!
> Most women buy VCA for themselves. They want to go to a store, foster a relationship with an SA, and build a collection. That's why the Alhambra line is so successful. The pieces mix and match. And how each woman layers the pieces, makes their own individual style statement. Most women, after they buy their first piece--are hooked.
> 
> My wish list.
> 1. Make it easier for special orders. Do it like Hermes, in which you have some parameters -- YG/WG/RG; #motifs; stone choice; alternating motifs. Design a signifier of the piece's special order status.  Create a computer program that would depict what the end product would look like. Have people sign off on the design and pay a significant portion of the cost up front.
> 2. Bring back WG Vintage Alhambra or make it in sterling silver.
> 3. 10 and 20 motif necklaces with alternating stones or one diamond motif.
> 
> My 2 cents.



YES!!!!!!


----------



## HADASSA

etoupebirkin said:


> I think VCA execs are out of their minds if they think that people will purchase $20K items sight unseen!!!
> Most women buy VCA for themselves. They want to go to a store, foster a relationship with an SA, and build a collection. That's why the Alhambra line is so successful. The pieces mix and match. And how each woman layers the pieces, makes their own individual style statement. Most women, after they buy their first piece--are hooked.
> 
> My wish list.
> 1. Make it easier for special orders. Do it like Hermes, in which you have some parameters -- YG/WG/RG; #motifs; stone choice; alternating motifs. Design a signifier of the piece's special order status.  Create a computer program that would depict what the end product would look like. Have people sign off on the design and pay a significant portion of the cost up front.
> 2. Bring back WG Vintage Alhambra or make it in sterling silver.
> 3. 10 and 20 motif necklaces with alternating stones or one diamond motif.
> 
> My 2 cents.



Agree with parameters and making the design a signature to the one who special ordered.

I beg to differ about the sterling silver - WG will keep the design from being ubiquitous.

Totally agree with the alternating motifs - VCA has already made it a mainstay with the Malachite/Pave option. Come to think of it, how successful has that been with the Pave? Certainly out priced themselves [emoji107]


----------



## etoupebirkin

HADASSA said:


> Agree with parameters and making the design a signature to the one who special ordered.
> 
> I beg to differ about the sterling silver - WG will keep the design from being ubiquitous.
> 
> Totally agree with the alternating motifs - VCA has already made it a mainstay with the Malachite/Pave option. Come to think of it, how successful has that been with the Pave? Certainly out priced themselves [emoji107]


The sterling silver would make a great entry level piece and the could price a 20-motif a $5K and I bet it would sell. It should be priced to reflect the workmanship, not necessarily the materials.

Regarding the alternating paves, that's why I suggested placing one diamond motif in a 10- or 20-motif necklace. It would not be beyond core customer affordability.


----------



## tbbbjb

etoupebirkin said:


> I think VCA execs are out of their minds if they think that people will purchase $20K items sight unseen!!!
> Most women buy VCA for themselves. They want to go to a store, foster a relationship with an SA, and build a collection. That's why the Alhambra line is so successful. The pieces mix and match. And how each woman layers the pieces, makes their own individual style statement. Most women, after they buy their first piece--are hooked.
> 
> My wish list.
> 1. Make it easier for special orders. Do it like Hermes, in which you have some parameters -- YG/WG/RG; #motifs; stone choice; alternating motifs. Design a signifier of the piece's special order status.  Create a computer program that would depict what the end product would look like. Have people sign off on the design and pay a significant portion of the cost up front.
> 2. Bring back WG Vintage Alhambra or make it in sterling silver.
> 3. 10 and 20 motif necklaces with alternating stones or one diamond motif.
> 
> My 2 cents.






HADASSA said:


> Agree with parameters and making the design a signature to the one who special ordered.
> 
> I beg to differ about the sterling silver - WG will keep the design from being ubiquitous.
> 
> Totally agree with the alternating motifs - VCA has already made it a mainstay with the Malachite/Pave option. Come to think of it, how successful has that been with the Pave? Certainly out priced themselves [emoji107]





etoupebirkin said:


> The sterling silver would make a great entry level piece and the could price a 20-motif a $5K and I bet it would sell. It should be priced to reflect the workmanship, not necessarily the materials.
> 
> Regarding the alternating paves, that's why I suggested placing one diamond motif in a 10- or 20-motif necklace. It would not be beyond core customer affordability.





IMHO, branching out into Sterling Silver will water down the Alhambra line significantly!  Look at what it did to Tiffany's.  Yes, it does bring in entry level pricing, but at what cost?  I personally like VCA because of it's exclusivity, that it isn't mass produced and seen on everyone on the street.  

Also, over the years Tiffany's has really watered down their brand even more, again IMHO, by using less and less Sterling silver weight and making more hollow pieces.  It used to be my go to for something small but with good craftsmanship but as of late the quality and the actual weight in the same pieces that I have purchased in the past has really gone down.  I find it very disappointing.

Adding Sterling Silver to the Alhambra line would really be a huge mistake in my eyes.  And would be the last nail in the coffin for me so to speak. I have really become disgusted at what appears to be corporate greed taking over the design, ingenuity and creativity that had made me fall in love with VCA in the first place.  The recent designs, redesign (thinking of the Lotus ring in particular here) changes and lazy (again my humble opinion) choice of using porcelain (yes, the colors have been gorgeous and the lots are consistent making matching pieces effortless but I miss the beauty of imperfections that one finds in natural stones) instead of all the beautiful natural stones that could have been easily sourced (I even started a thread here to give VCA inspiration.  LOL) is just unacceptable to us, their loyal customers.  We deserve so much better than this!   I also just personally do not consider Sterling Silver to be fine jewelry at all.  

Again, this is just my personal opinion and I hope I didn't offend anyone.  I have always thought that VCA was beautiful, feminine, whimsical and special and as of late the designs and materials have been unimaginative and even stale.  Even their High Jewelry seems lacking.


----------



## HADASSA

etoupebirkin said:


> The sterling silver would make a great entry level piece and the could price a 20-motif a $5K and I bet it would sell. It should be priced to reflect the workmanship, not necessarily the materials.
> 
> Regarding the alternating paves, that's why I suggested placing one diamond motif in a 10- or 20-motif necklace. It would not be beyond core customer affordability.


EB, in the world of VCA, they will tell you the "SWEETS" line is entry level. And we should hope that they aren't so arrogant as to say the entire Alhambra line is such.

I for one, do pay the price for workmanship and design by purchasing VCA but when at the end of the day, profits (greed) supersede ALL, I will make a quiet exit.


----------



## tbbbjb

If VCA wants to give us what we want, they should try the following:

1)Re-Launch the solid WG Alhambra 

2)Launch Grey mother of pearl in any gold configuration as a standard color in their Alhambra line-up.  The special orders alone should be enough to prove to them that this would definitely be a best seller.

3)Add the Rose Gold as another option to the pave Alhambra line-up.  I have really never understood why they only introduce basics like this in just one or two gold choices when a lot of us collect one particular color or one more than the others.

4)Expand the gold selection choices in the Alhambra Sweets line.   They are missing opportunities by limiting introduction of basic pieces like the Alhambra Sweets pave in just one gold color (it doesn't work with every skin tone and lots of people like to mix and match).

5)Please give us a NEW natural stone in the standard line-up.  Stop it with the porcelain.  We deserve the beautiful imperfections that natural stones provide like the striations in Malachite, the luminosity of MOP, etc.  Something like Pink mother of pearl or Pink Opal again based on special orders would be a best seller or a natural blue stone since lapis doesn't seem to be making a return and turquoise appears to be currently unsourceable. 

6)Bring back the designers behind the beautiful, feminine, whimsical pieces VCA was known for.  There are enough designers who do cutesy and try to redo something from a previous era.  Think fresh not stale.

Ok.  Anymore and you need to pay all of us here on TPF or at least consider using us for a focus group  .  LOL


----------



## HADASSA

tbbbjb said:


> If VCA wants to give us what we want, they should try the following:
> 
> 1)Re-Launch the solid WG Alhambra
> 
> 2)Launch Grey mother of pearl in any gold configuration as a standard color in their Alhambra line-up.  The special orders alone should be enough to prove to them that this would definitely be a best seller.
> 
> 3)Add the Rose Gold as another option to the pave Alhambra line-up.  I have really never understood why they only introduce basics like this in just one or two gold choices when a lot of us collect one particular color or one more than the others.
> 
> 4)Expand the gold selection choices in the Alhambra Sweets line.   They are missing opportunities by limiting introduction of basic pieces like the Alhambra Sweets pave in just one gold color (it doesn't work with every skin tone and lots of people like to mix and match).
> 
> 5)Please give us a NEW natural stone in the standard line-up.  Stop it with the porcelain.  We deserve the beautiful imperfections that natural stones provide like the striations in Malachite, the luminosity of MOP, etc.  Something like Pink mother of pearl or Pink Opal again based on special orders would be a best seller or a natural blue stone since lapis doesn't seem to be making a return and turquoise appears to be currently unsourceable.
> 
> 6)Bring back the designers behind the beautiful, feminine, whimsical pieces VCA was known for.  There are enough designers who do cutesy and try to redo something from a previous era.  Think fresh not stale.
> 
> Ok.  *Anymore and you need to pay all of us here on TPF or at least consider using us for a focus group * .  LOL



LVE THIS !!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

tbbbjb said:


> IMHO, branching out into Sterling Silver will water down the Alhambra line significantly!  Look at what it did to Tiffany's.  Yes, it does bring in entry level pricing, but at what cost?  I personally like VCA because of it's exclusivity, that it isn't mass produced and seen on everyone on the street.
> 
> Also, over the years Tiffany's has really watered down their brand even more, again IMHO, by using less and less Sterling silver weight and making more hollow pieces.  It used to be my go to for something small but with good craftsmanship but as of late the quality and the actual weight in the same pieces that I have purchased in the past has really gone down.  I find it very disappointing.
> 
> Adding Sterling Silver to the Alhambra line would really be a huge mistake in my eyes.  And would be the last nail in the coffin for me so to speak. I have really become disgusted at what appears to be corporate greed taking over the design, ingenuity and creativity that had made me fall in love with VCA in the first place.  The recent designs, redesign (thinking of the Lotus ring in particular here) changes and lazy (again my humble opinion) choice of using porcelain (yes, the colors have been gorgeous and the lots are consistent making matching pieces effortless but I miss the beauty of imperfections that one finds in natural stones) instead of all the beautiful natural stones that could have been easily sourced (I even started a thread here to give VCA inspiration.  LOL) is just unacceptable to us, their loyal customers.  We deserve so much better than this!   I also just personally do not consider Sterling Silver to be fine jewelry at all.
> 
> Again, this is just my personal opinion and I hope I didn't offend anyone.  I have always thought that VCA was beautiful, feminine, whimsical and special and as of late the designs and materials have been unimaginative and even stale.  Even their High Jewelry seems lacking.


Beautifully stated.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

tbbbjb said:


> If VCA wants to give us what we want, they should try the following:
> 
> 1)Re-Launch the solid WG Alhambra
> 
> 2)Launch Grey mother of pearl in any gold configuration as a standard color in their Alhambra line-up.  The special orders alone should be enough to prove to them that this would definitely be a best seller.
> 
> 3)Add the Rose Gold as another option to the pave Alhambra line-up.  I have really never understood why they only introduce basics like this in just one or two gold choices when a lot of us collect one particular color or one more than the others.
> 
> 4)Expand the gold selection choices in the Alhambra Sweets line.   They are missing opportunities by limiting introduction of basic pieces like the Alhambra Sweets pave in just one gold color (it doesn't work with every skin tone and lots of people like to mix and match).
> 
> 5)Please give us a NEW natural stone in the standard line-up.  Stop it with the porcelain.  We deserve the beautiful imperfections that natural stones provide like the striations in Malachite, the luminosity of MOP, etc.  Something like Pink mother of pearl or Pink Opal again based on special orders would be a best seller or a natural blue stone since lapis doesn't seem to be making a return and turquoise appears to be currently unsourceable.
> 
> 6)Bring back the designers behind the beautiful, feminine, whimsical pieces VCA was known for.  There are enough designers who do cutesy and try to redo something from a previous era.  Think fresh not stale.
> 
> Ok.  Anymore and you need to pay all of us here on TPF or at least consider using us for a focus group  .  LOL


This!


----------



## Notorious Pink

tbbbjb said:


> If VCA wants to give us what we want, they should try the following:
> 
> 1)Re-Launch the solid WG Alhambra
> 
> 2)Launch Grey mother of pearl in any gold configuration as a standard color in their Alhambra line-up.  The special orders alone should be enough to prove to them that this would definitely be a best seller.
> 
> 3)Add the Rose Gold as another option to the pave Alhambra line-up.  I have really never understood why they only introduce basics like this in just one or two gold choices when a lot of us collect one particular color or one more than the others.
> 
> 4)Expand the gold selection choices in the Alhambra Sweets line.   They are missing opportunities by limiting introduction of basic pieces like the Alhambra Sweets pave in just one gold color (it doesn't work with every skin tone and lots of people like to mix and match).
> 
> 5)Please give us a NEW natural stone in the standard line-up.  Stop it with the porcelain.  We deserve the beautiful imperfections that natural stones provide like the striations in Malachite, the luminosity of MOP, etc.  Something like Pink mother of pearl or Pink Opal again based on special orders would be a best seller or a natural blue stone since lapis doesn't seem to be making a return and turquoise appears to be currently unsourceable.
> 
> 6)Bring back the designers behind the beautiful, feminine, whimsical pieces VCA was known for.  There are enough designers who do cutesy and try to redo something from a previous era.  Think fresh not stale.
> 
> Ok.  Anymore and you need to pay all of us here on TPF or at least consider using us for a focus group  .  LOL



Absolutely [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## chaneljewel

tbbbjb said:


> If VCA wants to give us what we want, they should try the following:
> 
> 1)Re-Launch the solid WG Alhambra
> 
> 2)Launch Grey mother of pearl in any gold configuration as a standard color in their Alhambra line-up.  The special orders alone should be enough to prove to them that this would definitely be a best seller.
> 
> 3)Add the Rose Gold as another option to the pave Alhambra line-up.  I have really never understood why they only introduce basics like this in just one or two gold choices when a lot of us collect one particular color or one more than the others.
> 
> 4)Expand the gold selection choices in the Alhambra Sweets line.   They are missing opportunities by limiting introduction of basic pieces like the Alhambra Sweets pave in just one gold color (it doesn't work with every skin tone and lots of people like to mix and match).
> 
> 5)Please give us a NEW natural stone in the standard line-up.  Stop it with the porcelain.  We deserve the beautiful imperfections that natural stones provide like the striations in Malachite, the luminosity of MOP, etc.  Something like Pink mother of pearl or Pink Opal again based on special orders would be a best seller or a natural blue stone since lapis doesn't seem to be making a return and turquoise appears to be currently unsourceable.
> 
> 6)Bring back the designers behind the beautiful, feminine, whimsical pieces VCA was known for.  There are enough designers who do cutesy and try to redo something from a previous era.  Think fresh not stale.
> 
> Ok.  Anymore and you need to pay all of us here on TPF or at least consider using us for a focus group  .  LOL


Perfectly stated!!


----------



## Oleandered

Ladies, do you by any chance know if the boutiques may carry a wider size range than there is on a VCA website? 

Sorry for this offtop-intrusion


----------



## mmgoodies

I am trying to decide to get either a Tiffany Victoria Round Key or a VCA Magic MOP pendent. I know they are very different, but I love them both. Which would you get?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

mmgoodies said:


> I am trying to decide to get either a Tiffany Victoria Round Key or a VCA Magic MOP pendent. I know they are very different, but I love them both. Which would you get?


Since you are asking those of us on the VCA thread I would imagine that you are going to receive advice to get the VCA Magic. 
If you ask on the Tiffany thread you will likely receive different advice. 
You might wish to post your question on the general jewelry discussion thread.


----------



## tbbbjb

Oleandered said:


> Ladies, do you by any chance know if the boutiques may carry a wider size range than there is on a VCA website?
> 
> Sorry for this offtop-intrusion



Yes, they do.  The online customer service phone representatives have the ability to source items you do not see online from their boutiques (they cannot see or pull from the inventory at independent VCA boutiques or stores that carry their items like Neiman Marcus) in the country that you are purchasing from and sometimes even from other international markets (I've had them locate a ring for me in a specific size for me before). In the same country they can get it delivered to you in a week or so.  When it comes from another country it can take several months but it can be done.


----------



## kate2828

texasgirliegirl said:


> Since you are asking those of us on the VCA thread I would imagine that you are going to receive advice to get the VCA Magic.
> If you ask on the Tiffany thread you will likely receive different advice.
> You might wish to post your question on the general jewelry discussion thread.



Agree. Also these are also entirely different pieces of jewelry. And that's not just referring to shape.


----------



## Oleandered

tbbbjb said:


> Yes, they do.  The online customer service phone representatives have the ability to source items you do not see online from their boutiques (they cannot see or pull from the inventory at independent VCA boutiques or stores that carry their items like Neiman Marcus) in the country that you are purchasing from and sometimes even from other international markets (I've had them locate a ring for me in a specific size for me before). In the same country they can get it delivered to you in a week or so.  When it comes from another country it can take several months but it can be done.



Thank you so much! I was hesitant about going in person or ordering online, but I now I will certainly go myself


----------



## riquita

I have the Vintage Alabama pendant in carnelian on my wish list for the longest time, and I was planning to get it in December.  I called the South Coast Plaza store to confirm the price increase,  and it is true. So, the pendant I want is going from $2550 to $2850. I am going to buy it, but I will not open it until December.  
Just wanted to share a very small piece of information.


----------



## HADASSA

riquita said:


> I have the Vintage Alabama pendant in carnelian on my wish list for the longest time, and I was planning to get it in December.  I called the South Coast Plaza store to confirm the price increase,  and it is true. So, the pendant I want is going from $2550 to $2850. I am going to buy it, but I will not open it until December.
> Just wanted to share a very small piece of information.



If I did my math correctly, that is an 11.8% increase [emoji15]

So it's a 6% plus increase???


----------



## mirrorbeyond

HADASSA said:


> If I did my math correctly, that is an 11.8% increase [emoji15]
> 
> So it's a 6% plus increase???


My SA did tell me it's ranging from 6-10% increase...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Oh no. 
10% or more increase for vintage Alhambra?
I feel that only the bouton d'or collection deserves a price increase (LOL)....


----------



## HADASSA

mirrorbeyond said:


> My SA did tell me it's ranging from 6-10% increase...



Honestly thought it was just 6% but true to VCA style, different collections are increased by varying percentages.



texasgirliegirl said:


> Oh no.
> 10% or more increase for vintage Alhambra?
> I feel that only the bouton d'or collection deserves a price increase (LOL)....



TGG, wondering if VCA thought it fit to increase the prices of the ALHAMBRA collection the highest, since they are hoping for a boost in sales given next year's 50th Anniversary???!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Honestly thought it was just 6% but true to VCA style, different collections are increased by varying percentages.
> 
> 
> 
> TGG, wondering if VCA thought it fit to increase the prices of the ALHAMBRA collection the highest, since they are hoping for a boost in sales given next year's 50th Anniversary???!!!


Once again I wish we had the option to "unlike" something. 
Hadassa, you are likely on to something....


----------



## Bee-licious

With increase coming I think I'll have to hunker down and buy something. I still haven't ventured into a store yet but I'm thinking either the MOP vintage pendant or the onyx sweet pendant as my first piece depending on how they look on my tanned olive skin. It's just so hard to bite the bullet because I was hoping to buy diamond studs first! Ah well that can wait, a VCA price increase can't!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Bee-licious said:


> With increase coming I think I'll have to hunker down and buy something. I still haven't ventured into a store yet but I'm thinking either the MOP vintage pendant or the onyx sweet pendant as my first piece depending on how they look on my tanned olive skin. It's just so hard to bite the bullet because I was hoping to buy diamond studs first! Ah well that can wait, a VCA price increase can't!!


The white mop vintage pendant will likely show up best on you. 
It's a classic, forever piece


----------



## Violet Bleu

tbbbjb said:


> If VCA wants to give us what we want, they should try the following:
> 
> 1)Re-Launch the solid WG Alhambra
> 
> 2)Launch Grey mother of pearl in any gold configuration as a standard color in their Alhambra line-up.  The special orders alone should be enough to prove to them that this would definitely be a best seller.
> 
> 3)Add the Rose Gold as another option to the pave Alhambra line-up.  I have really never understood why they only introduce basics like this in just one or two gold choices when a lot of us collect one particular color or one more than the others.
> 
> 4)Expand the gold selection choices in the Alhambra Sweets line.   They are missing opportunities by limiting introduction of basic pieces like the Alhambra Sweets pave in just one gold color (it doesn't work with every skin tone and lots of people like to mix and match).
> 
> 5)Please give us a NEW natural stone in the standard line-up.  Stop it with the porcelain.  We deserve the beautiful imperfections that natural stones provide like the striations in Malachite, the luminosity of MOP, etc.  Something like Pink mother of pearl or Pink Opal again based on special orders would be a best seller or a natural blue stone since lapis doesn't seem to be making a return and turquoise appears to be currently unsourceable.
> 
> 6)Bring back the designers behind the beautiful, feminine, whimsical pieces VCA was known for.  There are enough designers who do cutesy and try to redo something from a previous era.  Think fresh not stale.
> 
> Ok.  Anymore and you need to pay all of us here on TPF or at least consider using us for a focus group  .  LOL


Love this so much!


----------



## Bee-licious

texasgirliegirl said:


> The white mop vintage pendant will likely show up best on you.
> It's a classic, forever piece


Thanks! I'm heading into Birks this weekend to try them on. I'm excited and nervous because I've never splurged on expensive jewelry for myself before so this will be a big purchase for me (although I do buy bags, this somehow feels different!)


----------



## Rami00

Bee-licious said:


> Thanks! I'm heading into Birks this weekend to try them on. I'm excited and nervous because I've never splurged on expensive jewelry for myself before so this will be a big purchase for me (although I do buy bags, this somehow feels different!)


Looks like I may end up meeting few tpf members at Birks this weekend  
I was never a jewelry girl either, started a couple of years ago..... this was my justification. $$$$$ just for leather atleast this has gold/platinum/diamonds


----------



## lasttotheparty

Bee-licious said:


> Thanks! I'm heading into Birks this weekend to try them on. I'm excited and nervous because I've never splurged on expensive jewelry for myself before so this will be a big purchase for me (although I do buy bags, this somehow feels different!)





Rami00 said:


> Looks like I may end up meeting few tpf members at Birks this weekend
> I was never a jewelry girl either, started a couple of years ago..... this was my justification. $$$$$ just for leather atleast this has gold/platinum/diamonds



I'm beginning to soften to the idea of adding another piece...See you at Birks!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Bee-licious

Rami00 said:


> Looks like I may end up meeting few tpf members at Birks this weekend
> I was never a jewelry girl either, started a couple of years ago..... this was my justification. $$$$$ just for leather atleast this has gold/platinum/diamonds


SO TRUE!!! Thank you again for letting me know about the increase in Canada. I'm forever grateful but maybe my wallet isn't


----------



## PhoenixH

Rami00 said:


> Looks like I may end up meeting few tpf members at Birks this weekend
> I was never a jewelry girl either, started a couple of years ago..... this was my justification. $$$$$ just for leather atleast this has gold/platinum/diamonds


Are you going to pick up the perlee clover bangle to go with your ring? Justification would be to beat the price increase That's next on my wishlist too and I recall it's also on yours?


----------



## PhoenixH

Tried these on at the boutique a couple weeks back. I'm a YG girl for sure. Now where's my money tree??
For those of you who own this, is it easy and comfortable to wear and do you find it a versatile piece and a good investment? It will be my biggest VCA purchase and it's making me nervous lol


----------



## Rami00

PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 3830454
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried these on at the boutique a couple weeks back. I'm a YG girl for sure. Now where's my money tree??
> For those of you who own this, is it easy and comfortable to wear and do you find it a versatile piece and a good investment? It will be my biggest VCA purchase and it's making me nervous lol


You are a bad enabler  
I have few items on my list, sigh....but I really love this one. Are you gonna do it? Value and worth will change from person to person, if you tried and loved it... that's all it matters. I would love to hear from people who own it too.


----------



## kimber418

PhoenixH~The Perlee Clover looks amazing on you.  I own the YG Perlee Clover and I love it like the day I purchased it in early 2014 (maybe 2013).   It is super comfortable and easy to wear.  I usually wear it with my perlee bangle and my YG 4 diamond Love bracelet.  I think it is a very versatile piece.  I have worn it casually and also to many weddings, etc.  It is such a beautiful piece of jewelry and fun to wear.  As far as it being an investment I would not say that about my clover Perlee since the price has gone down since I purchased it.   I think when I purchased it gold was at an all time high. A few years later there was a price adjustment (lowered) on many pieces.  It is fine with me as I do not ever plan to sell it and I have totally enjoyed every minute of owning it!  Here is a photo after I purchased my 5 motif turquoise last August.  I may have already posted it on another thread.   I think you will be very happy with your purchase if and when you decide to add the Pave Clover to your collection in YG.


----------



## PhoenixH

Rami00 said:


> You are a bad enabler
> I have few items on my list, sigh....but I really love this one. Are you gonna do it? Value and worth will change from person to person, if you tried and loved it... that's all it matters. I would love to hear from people who own it too.


What other items do you have on your wish list? Would love to hear them or pictures if any. ☺️
I'm still thinking about it and since we do not have price increase news over where I am at yet, I can take my time (I hope! )


----------



## PhoenixH

kimber418 said:


> PhoenixH~The Perlee Clover looks amazing on you.  I own the YG Perlee Clover and I love it like the day I purchased it in early 2014 (maybe 2013).   It is super comfortable and easy to wear.  I usually wear it with my perlee bangle and my YG 4 diamond Love bracelet.  I think it is a very versatile piece.  I have worn it casually and also to many weddings, etc.  It is such a beautiful piece of jewelry and fun to wear.  As far as it being an investment I would not say that about my clover Perlee since the price has gone down since I purchased it.   I think when I purchased it gold was at an all time high. A few years later there was a price adjustment (lowered) on many pieces.  It is fine with me as I do not ever plan to sell it and I have totally enjoyed every minute of owning it!  Here is a photo after I purchased my 5 motif turquoise last August.  I may have already posted it on another thread.   I think you will be very happy with your purchase if and when you decide to add the Pave Clover to your collection in YG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830596


Thank you for your reply and your photo is certainly very enabling!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 3830454
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried these on at the boutique a couple weeks back. I'm a YG girl for sure. Now where's my money tree??
> For those of you who own this, is it easy and comfortable to wear and do you find it a versatile piece and a good investment? It will be my biggest VCA purchase and it's making me nervous lol



I think you'll get a ton of wear out of it so to me that would make it a good investment. I agree with Kimber, it's very comfortable to wear. Looks great on its own or stacked... how do you plan to wear it? [emoji6]


----------



## Rami00

PhoenixH said:


> What other items do you have on your wish list? Would love to hear them or pictures if any. ☺️
> I'm still thinking about it and since we do not have price increase news over where I am at yet, I can take my time (I hope! )


I have 16 motif necklace, mop earrings on my wishlist. How about you?


----------



## PhoenixH

Rami00 said:


> I have 16 motif necklace, mop earrings on my wishlist. How about you?


Oh those look so beautiful on you! I especially love that ring


----------



## kimber418

Rami00 said:


> I have 16 motif necklace, mop earrings on my wishlist. How about you?


Beautiful!


----------



## Rami00

kimber418 said:


> Beautiful!





PhoenixH said:


> Oh those look so beautiful on you! I especially love that ring


Thank you. So basically 4-5 items in total. Working on prioritizing on what I would like to add first.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Rami00 said:


> Thank you. So basically 4-5 items in total. Working on prioritizing on what I would like to add first.



The WG clover Perlee is beautiful on you!


----------



## Rami00

Natalie j said:


> The WG clover Perlee is beautiful on you!


Thank you Natalie!


----------



## Coconuts40

Rami00 said:


> I have 16 motif necklace, mop earrings on my wishlist. How about you?



Oh my goodness how do you decide when everything looks so beautiful on you!  A happy dilemma indeed, I am sure anything you purchase will look absolutely stunning


----------



## Rami00

Coconuts40 said:


> Oh my goodness how do you decide when everything looks so beautiful on you!  A happy dilemma indeed, I am sure anything you purchase will look absolutely stunning


Awww thank you! You are very sweet


----------



## riquita

HADASSA said:


> If I did my math correctly, that is an 11.8% increase [emoji15]
> 
> So it's a 6% plus increase???



I couldn't believe it either, HADASSA! If it was a 6% increase on the item I want, I could have just let it go. But since it was so much more, I am taking the plunge since I wanted the pendant anyway. Sigh.


----------



## daisydai

riquita said:


> I have the Vintage Alabama pendant in carnelian on my wish list for the longest time, and I was planning to get it in December.  I called the South Coast Plaza store to confirm the price increase,  and it is true. So, the pendant I want is going from $2550 to $2850. I am going to buy it, but I will not open it until December.
> Just wanted to share a very small piece of information.


Hi, Riquita, do you know the new price for Frivole earrings?  I wonder whether Frivole collection also increases?


----------



## Bee-licious

I have a question! I was stalking older VCA threads here and read how some users customize their items - what do PFers things about this? I read a thread where 3 motif earrings were shortened and the extra clovers made into studs, and another where the magic charm from the magicbAlhambra bracelet was removed to make a long pendant (chain supplied by VCA) but the user's own jeweller made the bale. Is this common? I feel like doing this now for more "value" since I could make a long and short pendant necklace from the two charms hanging from the magic Alhambra 5 motif bracelet.... thoughts anymore? Would VCA make these customizations fo me? Or would it be a private/personal jeweller hat would have to do it? Hmmm so many choices and I don't even own one piece of VCA yet!!


----------



## HADASSA

Bee-licious said:


> I have a question! I was stalking older VCA threads here and read how some users customize their items - what do PFers things about this? I read a thread where 3 motif earrings were shortened and the extra clovers made into studs, and another where the magic charm from the magicbAlhambra bracelet was removed to make a long pendant (chain supplied by VCA) but the user's own jeweller made the bale. Is this common? I feel like doing this now for more "value" since I could make a long and short pendant necklace from the two charms hanging from the magic Alhambra 5 motif bracelet.... thoughts anymore? Would VCA make these customizations fo me? Or would it be a private/personal jeweller hat would have to do it? Hmmm so many choices and I don't even own one piece of VCA yet!!



Bee-licious, if you have your personal jeweller work on any piece, VCA will NOT work on it if there is a quality issue with the piece.

They will also NOT do those customizations as you wish, since it is changing the intrinsic design/integrity of the piece.

On a side note, if you do choose to make the changes through a personal jeweller, and you wish to sell in the future, it renders the "VCA" name of the piece useless.


----------



## Onthego

Rami00 said:


> I have 16 motif necklace, mop earrings on my wishlist. How about you?


Hey Rami, is that the 16 motif necklace you are wearing? It looks like the 10 motif. Just curious. It looks beautiful on you. How do you decide to get YG or WG for your pieces? Again just curious.


----------



## Rami00

Onthego said:


> Hey Rami, is that the 16 motif necklace you are wearing? It looks like the 10 motif. Just curious. It looks beautiful on you. How do you decide to get YG or WG for your pieces? Again just curious.


Hey babe! You are right. it's the 10 motifs. I just attached the pics available on my phone at the time. I naturally gravitate to white gold than yellow. My wardrobe is all neutral and there is something so chic and elegant to pair neutrals and white gold, to me. 
What on your wishlist?


----------



## Bee-licious

HADASSA said:


> Bee-licious, if you have your personal jeweller work on any piece, VCA will NOT work on it if there is a quality issue with the piece.
> 
> They will also NOT do those customizations as you wish, since it is changing the intrinsic design/integrity of the piece.
> 
> On a side note, if you do choose to make the changes through a personal jeweller, and you wish to sell in the future, it renders the "VCA" name of the piece useless.


This is good to know, thank you Hadassa! I don't think I would ever resell my jewelry but I definitely don't want to lose the warranty/repair services of VCA if I customize my pieces! I'm so glad I asked! I always wondered because it seems like some members here do customize their own pieces but I guess it is at their own risk. Thanks again Hadassa!


----------



## mirrorbeyond

Ladies I have a question...

I just got a Lucky Alhambra bracelet and it is a little too long to wear as bracelet (it's better if I wear it as part of a necklace).  So I am thinking about getting it shortened.  However, I am wondering if it will impact its resell value?  Not that I will sell it but it will makes me feel bad if it will lose some value...

Well another part of my consideration is if it's shortened it will impact my necklace's length...  just such a dilemma!


----------



## riquita

daisydai said:


> Hi, Riquita, do you know the new price for Frivole earrings?  I wonder whether Frivole collection also increases?


Hi daisydai! I only asked about the pendant, so I don't know. I'm sorry.


----------



## sbelle

I popped into a boutique today and tried a few things.  I seldom wear bracelets, but on a whim tried on a Perlee pearls of gold bracelet.  I  know that there are some tpfers who weren't excited by the design (me included !) , but I really loved it on.  Has anyone else here tried it?


----------



## kimber418

Thanks for sharing sbelle.  I am excited to try it on one day soon.   Is it very heavy?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> I popped into a boutique today and tried a few things.  I seldom wear bracelets, but on a whim tried on a Perlee pearls of gold bracelet.  I  know that there are some tpfers who weren't excited by the design (me included !) , but I really loved it on.  Has anyone else here tried it?


I have seen this at my boutique but did not try it on.
While I like the concept of another perlee bracelet, I prefer stacking several perles d'or bracelets instead.
I did not love this IRL but it could have been the lighting or because there are so many other pieces that wow me.


----------



## sbelle

kimber418 said:


> Thanks for sharing sbelle.  I am excited to try it on one day soon.   Is it very heavy?



It is not very heavy but it does have a nice weight. 



texasgirliegirl said:


> I have seen this at my boutique but did not try it on.
> While I like the concept of another perlee bracelet, I prefer stacking several perles d'or bracelets instead.
> I did not love this IRL but it could have been the lighting or because there are so many other pieces that wow me.



I understand completely!  Because I am not really one to wear bracelets I think I was drawn to the elegant  simplicity of it.    It is certainly not a wow like the perlee clover or perlee with diamonds, but I think it might be just perfect for me .    Santa, are you listening ?


----------



## Oleandered

Yesterday I visited my boutique in Chicago, and indeed like you fellow tpfers told me they had plenty of items in my size (maybe scheduling an appointment also helped).
I ended up getting a turquoise & diamond Perlee ring, and though it may not be as popular among many, I find it so stunning. There is a dark part of me that secretly wishes for it to be price-skyrocketed, so that I would be able to appraise my foreseeing and wisdom lol


----------



## Violet Bleu

Oleandered said:


> Yesterday I visited my boutique in Chicago, and indeed like you fellow tpfers told me they had plenty of items in my size (maybe scheduling an appointment also helped).
> I ended up getting a turquoise & diamond Perlee ring, and though it may not be as popular among many, I find it so stunning. There is a dark part of me that secretly wishes for it to be price-skyrocketed, so that I would be able to appraise my foreseeing and wisdom lol


Pic?


----------



## Sparkledolll

sbelle said:


> I popped into a boutique today and tried a few things.  I seldom wear bracelets, but on a whim tried on a Perlee pearls of gold bracelet.  I  know that there are some tpfers who weren't excited by the design (me included !) , but I really loved it on.  Has anyone else here tried it?



No but my SA just sent me these pics. Probably trying to tempt me before the increase


----------



## Onthego

Rami00 said:


> Hey babe! You are right. it's the 10 motifs. I just attached the pics available on my phone at the time. I naturally gravitate to white gold than yellow. My wardrobe is all neutral and there is something so chic and elegant to pair neutrals and white gold, to me.
> What on your wishlist?


Thank you for asking. I have 2 pieces of VCA, my YG 10 motif and 1 month ago I got the mini YG frívoli earrings. I had the MOP vintage YG Pendant and sold it because I felt the Pendant was kinda skimpy for my taste. Now the first item on wish list is the New York WG Magic Pendant, the onyx one. I thought it can add variety to what I own and I love it. I am going tomorrow, or later today to check out the other versions of the Magic Pendant to try it on. I do mix my metals usually. I think YG looks the best on me but love WG for the "edgy, clean" look. I really do love how the 10 motif looks on you. After the Magic Pendant and maybe 1 year from now I will be able to buy the second 10 motif to make a 20.  Or maybe that 6 motif Magic Pendant. Or maybe I will just be a good girl and not get anymore VCA.
Can't wait to see what you decide.


----------



## gagabag

My SA told me that malachite magic pendant will get the most price increment - 14%! It's on my necklace wishlist (but after carnelian). But because of the ridiculous price increase I just ordered one.


----------



## kate2828

gagabag said:


> My SA told me that malachite magic pendant will get the most price increment - 14%! It's on my necklace wishlist (but after carnelian). But because of the ridiculous price increase I just ordered one.



That is crazy! Really? That has been on my wish list for Christmas. I was thinking with a 6% increase not great but I'll wait but 14%? Yikes. That's early a grand over what it is now. Did she mention whether that level of increase is expected for all malachite pieces?


----------



## mirrorbeyond

Onthego said:


> Thank you for asking. I have 2 pieces of VCA, my YG 10 motif and 1 month ago I got the mini YG frívoli earrings. I had the MOP vintage YG Pendant and sold it because I felt the Pendant was kinda skimpy for my taste. Now the first item on wish list is the New York WG Magic Pendant, the onyx one. I thought it can add variety to what I own and I love it. I am going tomorrow, or later today to check out the other versions of the Magic Pendant to try it on. I do mix my metals usually. I think YG looks the best on me but love WG for the "edgy, clean" look. I really do love how the 10 motif looks on you. After the Magic Pendant and maybe 1 year from now I will be able to buy the second 10 motif to make a 20.  Or maybe that 6 motif Magic Pendant. Or maybe I will just be a good girl and not get anymore VCA.
> Can't wait to see what you decide.



A quick question Onthego - I saw it more than once when you ladies say "New York WG magic pendant".  Is it a special edition in NY?  I have been eyeing the WG onyx one to go with my fickle earrings but still hesitating.  If it is an edition only available in NY, then it might push it up on my wishlist again! Lol


----------



## Oleandered

Violet Bleu said:


> Pic?


Here’s my precious 


Thanks for letting me share


----------



## rk4265

Onthego said:


> Thank you for asking. I have 2 pieces of VCA, my YG 10 motif and 1 month ago I got the mini YG frívoli earrings. I had the MOP vintage YG Pendant and sold it because I felt the Pendant was kinda skimpy for my taste. Now the first item on wish list is the New York WG Magic Pendant, the onyx one. I thought it can add variety to what I own and I love it. I am going tomorrow, or later today to check out the other versions of the Magic Pendant to try it on. I do mix my metals usually. I think YG looks the best on me but love WG for the "edgy, clean" look. I really do love how the 10 motif looks on you. After the Magic Pendant and maybe 1 year from now I will be able to buy the second 10 motif to make a 20.  Or maybe that 6 motif Magic Pendant. Or maybe I will just be a good girl and not get anymore VCA.
> Can't wait to see what you decide.


Can you please model your mini frivole earrings?


----------



## sbelle

mirrorbeyond said:


> A quick question Onthego - I saw it more than once when you ladies say "New York WG magic pendant".  Is it a special edition in NY?  I have been eyeing the WG onyx one to go with my fickle earrings but still hesitating.  If it is an edition only available in NY, then it might push it up on my wishlist again! Lol



I can answer this!  The Magic long wg pendant necklace is only available through the NYC boutique.   I have it and the yg onyx one because they really do provide different looks .


----------



## MYH

gagabag said:


> My SA told me that malachite magic pendant will get the most price increment - 14%! It's on my necklace wishlist (but after carnelian). But because of the ridiculous price increase I just ordered one.



Me too! [emoji23] A malachite magic pendant is on its way to me.


----------



## kimber418

Oleandered said:


> Yesterday I visited my boutique in Chicago, and indeed like you fellow tpfers told me they had plenty of items in my size (maybe scheduling an appointment also helped).
> I ended up getting a turquoise & diamond Perlee ring, and though it may not be as popular among many, I find it so stunning. There is a dark part of me that secretly wishes for it to be price-skyrocketed, so that I would be able to appraise my foreseeing and wisdom lol




The turquoise and diamond Perlee is gorgeous!  It looks beautiful on you.   It makes me wonder why VCA does not make the Vintage Alhambra in Turquoise anymore (10 and 20 motifs) when they can make this ring in such a big chunk of turquoise.  I am just saying.....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> No but my SA just sent me these pics. Probably trying to tempt me before the increase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832653
> View attachment 3832654


Did the bracelet appear slightly matte to you?
It did at my boutique and sort of does in these photos. I keep thinking that it's the dim lighting...


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> Did the bracelet appear slightly matte to you?
> It did at my boutique and sort of does in these photos. I keep thinking that it's the dim lighting...



Now that you mention it, it does! To be honest I'm not a fan so I didn't pay much attention to it. I went in to ask about special order 5 motif VA Grey MOP or RG Pave with Grey MOP. My usual SA wasn't there and the SA who "helped" me wasn't great, kept pushing me to buy Pave/Malachite and telling that I'll be waiting at least 2 years for Grey MOP since the workshop is sooo busy and it will be almost as expensive as  5 motif Pave so I might as well buy either the YG or WG Pave they have now. [emoji849][emoji849][emoji849] 

It hasn't put me off going to this boutique but I just need to make sure my regular SA is there next time so I wouldn't have to deal with this lady again.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

MYH said:


> Me too! [emoji23] A malachite magic pendant is on its way to me.



Wonderful!  You won't regret it!  Congratulations.


----------



## couturequeen

tbbbjb said:


> If VCA wants to give us what we want, they should try the following:
> 
> 1)Re-Launch the solid WG Alhambra
> 
> 2)Launch Grey mother of pearl in any gold configuration as a standard color in their Alhambra line-up.  The special orders alone should be enough to prove to them that this would definitely be a best seller.
> 
> 3)Add the Rose Gold as another option to the pave Alhambra line-up.  I have really never understood why they only introduce basics like this in just one or two gold choices when a lot of us collect one particular color or one more than the others.
> 
> 4)Expand the gold selection choices in the Alhambra Sweets line.   They are missing opportunities by limiting introduction of basic pieces like the Alhambra Sweets pave in just one gold color (it doesn't work with every skin tone and lots of people like to mix and match).
> 
> 5)Please give us a NEW natural stone in the standard line-up.  Stop it with the porcelain.  We deserve the beautiful imperfections that natural stones provide like the striations in Malachite, the luminosity of MOP, etc.  Something like Pink mother of pearl or Pink Opal again based on special orders would be a best seller or a natural blue stone since lapis doesn't seem to be making a return and turquoise appears to be currently unsourceable.
> 
> 6)Bring back the designers behind the beautiful, feminine, whimsical pieces VCA was known for.  There are enough designers who do cutesy and try to redo something from a previous era.  Think fresh not stale.
> 
> Ok.  Anymore and you need to pay all of us here on TPF or at least consider using us for a focus group  .  LOL



I agree with every idea. It seems so nuts that they don't know this and have acted on this advice already.


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> No but my SA just sent me these pics. Probably trying to tempt me before the increase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832653
> View attachment 3832654





texasgirliegirl said:


> Did the bracelet appear slightly matte to you?
> It did at my boutique and sort of does in these photos. I keep thinking that it's the dim lighting...



This design is what I described as being generic. It's something that you can walk into an Indian or Middle Eastern Gold Shop and purchase in 22K or 21K Gold for much cheaper.



Natalie j said:


> Now that you mention it, it does! To be honest I'm not a fan so I didn't pay much attention to it. I went in to ask about special order 5 motif VA Grey MOP or RG Pave with Grey MOP. My usual SA wasn't there and the SA who "helped" me wasn't great, kept pushing me to buy Pave/Malachite and telling that I'll be waiting at least 2 years for Grey MOP since the workshop is sooo busy and it will be almost as expensive as  5 motif Pave so I might as well buy either the YG or WG Pave they have now. [emoji849][emoji849][emoji849]
> 
> It hasn't put me off going to this boutique but I just need to make sure my regular SA is there next time so I wouldn't have to deal with this lady again.



Natalie, I myself don't like when SAs try to push you towards a particular design and discourage you from getting what you actually want.

It really does come down to the human aspect of dealing with a particular boutique/store.


----------



## gagabag

kate2828 said:


> That is crazy! Really? That has been on my wish list for Christmas. I was thinking with a 6% increase not great but I'll wait but 14%? Yikes. That's early a grand over what it is now. Did she mention whether that level of increase is expected for all malachite pieces?



IKR? Well she's the GM so I'm hoping she knew what she was talking about. She alluded to something like good quality malachites are becoming harder to find... I got the impression that the increase varies across different products but magic will cop the highest. Minimum is 7% in AUS. I won't be surprised if it's different in other countries- currency adjustment and all that...

Here's mine


----------



## mirrorbeyond

sbelle said:


> I can answer this!  The Magic long wg pendant necklace is only available through the NYC boutique.   I have it and the yg onyx one because they really do provide different looks .



Thank you sbelle!  I saw the WG onyx one on the website too so always assumed it's available everywhere... now I need to seriously consider it! Lol

Can I ask you a couple more questions... how does it go with your black clothes?  I wear black dresses quite often and I am worried it the onyx will be hidden in the black background and doesn't have a good "present".  Do you have the frivole pave earrings?  Do you think that's a nice match for the earrings?  Any mod pictures?  Millions thanks in advance!


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Did the bracelet appear slightly matte to you?
> It did at my boutique and sort of does in these photos. I keep thinking that it's the dim lighting...



It is more matte, but I liked that about it!   

One of the nice things about this forum is we can all like different things -- what I find appealing may be totally different than someone else, but we can still share our opinions!   



HADASSA said:


> This design is what I described as being generic.



Again, it is nice that we can all share the things we love,  knowing that what interests one of us might not interest another.



I hear all of you who have expressed a dislike/disinterest in this piece but I still like it and in the interest of representing the other side of the opinions on this bracelet, I will continue to share my interest in it.


----------



## lvl16

Has anyone ever heard of a 48" Lapis Alhambra 20 motif?  Could it be custom?  For a particular international boutique only? I bought it at an an auction (happy to give you the name so you can avoid them if it turns out to be a fake.)  My local boutique thinks it looks "questionable" but I'm disinclined to pay the $1200 to authenticate -- over and above what I paid at auction!  Not getting any help from the auctioneer -- I've been asking for provenance, papers, history, anything to validate his claim that it is VCA.  Thanks - please reply if you have any insight.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> It is more matte, but I liked that about it!
> 
> One of the nice things about this forum is we can all like different things -- what I find appealing may be totally different than someone else, but we can still share our opinions!
> 
> 
> 
> Again, it is nice that we can all share the things we love,  knowing that what interests one of us might not interest another.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear all of you who have expressed a dislike/disinterest in this piece but I still like it and in the interest of representing the other side of the opinions on this bracelet, I will continue to share my interest in it.


My reference to the matte nature of this bracelet was not intended as criticism.
I agree and fully appreciate that we can all love and appreciate VCA...some pieces more than others.
Every piece that you have posted has been perfect for you. 
Yours is an amazing collection!


----------



## Oleandered

kimber418 said:


> The turquoise and diamond Perlee is gorgeous!  It looks beautiful on you.   It makes me wonder why VCA does not make the Vintage Alhambra in Turquoise anymore (10 and 20 motifs) when they can make this ring in such a big chunk of turquoise.  I am just saying.....



Thank you!
I can only agree. I wish turquoise was more available in all collections - especially in those in high demand. But then, again, I also dislike the poor diversity of WG creations. And there could be just a little bit more of chalcedony..


----------



## HADASSA

sbelle said:


> It is more matte, but I liked that about it!
> 
> One of the nice things about this forum is we can all like different things -- what I find appealing may be totally different than someone else, but we can still share our opinions!
> 
> 
> 
> Again, it is nice that we can all share the things we love,  knowing that what interests one of us might not interest another.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear all of you who have expressed a dislike/disinterest in this piece but I still like it and in the interest of representing the other side of the opinions on this bracelet, I will continue to share my interest in it.



S, it's the lack of imagination on VCA's part by calling it a generic design.

I also made reference to the "generic" design being much cheaper than VCA's version.


This is a classic case of things being lost in translation.


Hope you didn't take offense because none was intended [emoji257]


----------



## HADASSA

lvl16 said:


> Has anyone ever heard of a 48" Lapis Alhambra 20 motif?  Could it be custom?  For a particular international boutique only? I bought it at an an auction (happy to give you the name so you can avoid them if it turns out to be a fake.)  My local boutique thinks it looks "questionable" but I'm disinclined to pay the $1200 to authenticate -- over and above what I paid at auction!  Not getting any help from the auctioneer -- I've been asking for provenance, papers, history, anything to validate his claim that it is VCA.  Thanks - please reply if you have any insight.



Lvl16, are you saying that you spent less than $1200 to authenticate at auction or for the piece itself?

If you did spend a lot of money for this piece, $1200 is nothing to spend for peace of mind.

Sadly, it's the only way to really know if it's real or not...


----------



## lvl16

oh gosh no!  I spent $12,500 on the piece, plus buyers premium and shipping for a whopping $16,000  Still, a bargain if it's authentic,  a big giant rip-off it it's not.  I have not had it authenticated yet, but you are right, I should.  I'm trying to get the auction house to pay for it, or split the cost, at the very least.
Thanks.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lvl16 said:


> oh gosh no!  I spent $12,500 on the piece, plus buyers premium and shipping for a whopping $16,000  Still, a bargain if it's authentic,  a big giant rip-off it it's not.  I have not had it authenticated yet, but you are right, I should.  I'm trying to get the auction house to pay for it, or split the cost, at the very least.
> Thanks.[/QUOTE
> I would send the piece to VCA for certain.
> Since you purchased it at an auction it may be a good idea to have the piece professionally checked over for loose stones, cleaned and polished. Have the clap checked. You might even consider requesting a new clasp. They are beautiful and lay flat.
> It may take a while but it’s worth the wait.
> Once VCA has your piece, the workshop will call you with an estimate. If the piece is not authentic, VCA won’t touch it.
> Once VCA has refurbished (depending on what it needs) your piece it will look brand new.
> Best of luck.


----------



## tbbbjb

I saw this on Instagram and wanted to share.  I found it such a fresh and imaginative way to wear 2 ten motifs or 1 twenty that most of us already have.


----------



## Toronto24

Oleandered said:


> Here’s my precious
> View attachment 3832879
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



I absolutely adore this ring! It looks beautiful on you! I have it in malachite and yg- wish I could get this one too! [emoji170]


----------



## calisnoopy

sbelle said:


> Here's another pic -- a tpfer -- I think this is Calisnoopy again , but not sure
> 
> This is the long necklace doubled
> 
> View attachment 3435855



Hi hi...yap that's me from an old pic! Can't believe I've had it this long!

And yap...this is with 2 short length necklaces worn/clipped together as a long necklace ☺ 

I think at the time I had the option to buy 1 single long one or 2 short ones...don't quote me on that tho cos it's been so long and could be remembering incorrectly...

I don't think there was much of a price difference between buying 1 single long one vs 2 short ones tho I don't know if the 1 single long one was longer/shorter than the 2 short ones clipped together.



sbelle said:


> My last post is a Calisnoopy pic.
> 
> I found another picture of her wearing the necklace long -- or to be exact, she is wearing two of the short necklaces linked together
> 
> View attachment 3435886



Sometimes I wear them as a bracelet too if I wrap them around several times ❤️



texasgirliegirl said:


> This is one of my favorite VCA pieces.  Why in the world did they discontinue such a beautiful item??
> I wonder what happened to Calisnoopy??  She had an amazing collection and it was always so much fun to see her photos.



Hiii I'm alive haha 

Just haven't been on TPF in a few years now...kinda dropped off around the time I moved to LA and then Instagram became popular and I was too lazy to keep up with both.

And around last year, I took a social media break so my IG account is still alive but not activated for now.

I also had no idea they discontinued this necklace either? I've actually never seen this on anyone else even tho I see a ton of VCA pieces worn around where I am...I just figured this wasn't a very popular piece?



CATEYES said:


> Hey TGG! I'm not getting notifications when a thread in subscribed to gets another message so I didn't know everyone had been talking Anyway, calisnoopy rarely comes on TPF anymore but she is in Instagram and goes by the same name. I'm in love with this necklace even after all these years as well. Wish they hadn't stopped making it.



Hi hi...haha thanks for letting people know I'm still alive!

I'm not back on Instagram yet for now but I will be at some point...so my account is just like in this suspended state mode until I reactivate it.

Do you have this necklace too?

Wonder if anyone else on TPF has this piece...❤️


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Calisnoopy!!!
We’ve missed you!!!


----------



## sbelle

calisnoopy said:


> Wonder if anyone else on TPF has this piece...❤️



Great to see you back sgain!  

I have the white gold long necklace and bracelet that I wear joined together for a longer necklace and and two of the yellow gold necklaces that I wear joined together.  I got the yellow gold rights before the design was "rested" and convinced VCA to make me the white gold right after it was rested.

Your modeling pictures were part of what convinced me that I wanted this beautiful design in my collection!  

I like you have no idea why they would rest such a beautiful design


----------



## 911snowball

Backing up sbelle - your collection is VERY inspiring.  I looked at your photos often. Pls come back soon!


----------



## sbelle

Oops -- sorry for all the typos above.     I was trying to correct them when I accidentally posted instead -- I am on my IPad and can't edit .


----------



## Longchamp

calisnoopy said:


> Hi hi...yap that's me from an old pic! Can't believe I've had it this long!
> 
> And yap...this is with 2 short length necklaces worn/clipped together as a long necklace ☺
> 
> I think at the time I had the option to buy 1 single long one or 2 short ones...don't quote me on that tho cos it's been so long and could be remembering incorrectly...
> 
> I don't think there was much of a price difference between buying 1 single long one vs 2 short ones tho I don't know if the 1 single long one was longer/shorter than the 2 short ones clipped together.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I wear them as a bracelet too if I wrap them around several times ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> Hiii I'm alive haha
> 
> Just haven't been on TPF in a few years now...kinda dropped off around the time I moved to LA and then Instagram became popular and I was too lazy to keep up with both.
> 
> And around last year, I took a social media break so my IG account is still alive but not activated for now.
> 
> I also had no idea they discontinued this necklace either? I've actually never seen this on anyone else even tho I see a ton of VCA pieces worn around where I am...I just figured this wasn't a very popular piece?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi hi...haha thanks for letting people know I'm still alive!
> 
> I'm not back on Instagram yet for now but I will be at some point...so my account is just like in this suspended state mode until I reactivate it.
> 
> Do you have this necklace too?
> 
> Wonder if anyone else on TPF has this piece...❤️



Stalking you calisnoopy. We miss you. I bought that Alhambra necklace and the bracelet after I saw it in the boutique...but esp after your modeling pix.  I hear you're on IG...under this name?  We miss you.


----------



## Notorious Pink

calisnoopy said:


> Hiii I'm alive haha
> 
> Just haven't been on TPF in a few years now...kinda dropped off around the time I moved to LA and then Instagram became popular and I was too lazy to keep up with both.
> 
> And around last year, I took a social media break so my IG account is still alive but not activated for now.
> 
> I also had no idea they discontinued this necklace either? I've actually never seen this on anyone else even tho I see a ton of VCA pieces worn around where I am...I just figured this wasn't a very popular piece?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi hi...haha thanks for letting people know I'm still alive!
> 
> I'm not back on Instagram yet for now but I will be at some point...so my account is just like in this suspended state mode until I reactivate it.
> 
> Do you have this necklace too?
> 
> Wonder if anyone else on TPF has this piece...[emoji173]️



Calisnoopy!!!!! GREAT to see you!!! I've missed your beautiful smiling face and your amaaaaaaing collection!!! [emoji322][emoji8][emoji254]


----------



## Rami00

Onthego said:


> Thank you for asking. I have 2 pieces of VCA, my YG 10 motif and 1 month ago I got the mini YG frívoli earrings. I had the MOP vintage YG Pendant and sold it because I felt the Pendant was kinda skimpy for my taste. Now the first item on wish list is the New York WG Magic Pendant, the onyx one. I thought it can add variety to what I own and I love it. I am going tomorrow, or later today to check out the other versions of the Magic Pendant to try it on. I do mix my metals usually. I think YG looks the best on me but love WG for the "edgy, clean" look. I really do love how the 10 motif looks on you. After the Magic Pendant and maybe 1 year from now I will be able to buy the second 10 motif to make a 20.  Or maybe that 6 motif Magic Pendant. Or maybe I will just be a good girl and not get anymore VCA.
> Can't wait to see what you decide.


I finally took the plunge and got myself the frivole pave in wg. How did your visit go? New York WG magic pendant in onyx, I have never seen that one before. Did you try it on? Eye candy?


----------



## TankerToad

Rami00 said:


> I finally took the plunge and got myself the frivole pave in wg. How did your visit go? New York WG magic pendant in onyx, I have never seen that one before. Did you try it on? Eye candy?



Was going to get this frivole earrings for the holidays but given pending increase thinking to get now and save for holidays
Are you loving them ?


----------



## Rami00

TankerToad said:


> Was going to get this frivole earrings for the holidays but given pending increase thinking to get now and save for holidays
> Are you loving them ?


I am going to be totally biased and enabler, I LOVE THEM SO MUCH. I tried them on and knew "yes, these are the ones" I live for that feeling and those pieces lol These frame your face so perfectly, right amount of bling and size...I wear neutral, clean lines and these add the perfect pizzazz to my outfits. I hope you get them


----------



## TankerToad

You are evil [emoji6][emoji173]️
Calling my SA now [emoji26]


----------



## calisnoopy

texasgirliegirl said:


> Calisnoopy!!!
> We’ve missed you!!!



Hi hi lol



sbelle said:


> Great to see you back sgain!
> 
> I have the white gold long necklace and bracelet that I wear joined together for a longer necklace and and two of the yellow gold necklaces that I wear joined together.  I got the yellow gold rights before the design was "rested" and convinced VCA to make me the white gold right after it was rested.
> 
> Your modeling pictures were part of what convinced me that I wanted this beautiful design in my collection!
> 
> I like you have no idea why they would rest such a beautiful design



Aww that's so cute...had no idea my pics inspired that do you have pics of yours on here too?

I'm sure I'll find it later when I'm on my laptop...a bit harder to navigate stuff on the mobile web version of TPF...

Are your 2 YG ones 2 short length ones like mine? And do they together measure as long as your single WG long one? Just curious hehe 



911snowball said:


> Backing up sbelle - your collection is VERY inspiring.  I looked at your photos often. Pls come back soon!



 ❤ I'm not actually "fully" back right now but I did want to drop in and say hi 



sbelle said:


> Oops -- sorry for all the typos above.     I was trying to correct them when I accidentally posted instead -- I am on my IPad and can't edit .



No worries...happens to me all the time too...or my dog would jump on my phone or iPad screen (he's only 3.5 lbs) and ends up typing a bunch of random letters on my screen haha 



Longchamp said:


> Stalking you calisnoopy. We miss you. I bought that Alhambra necklace and the bracelet after I saw it in the boutique...but esp after your modeling pix.  I hear you're on IG...under this name?  We miss you.



Hi there! Lol...I'm starting to think a lot of DHs on here might not like me jkkk, hopefully not!

I was on IG but kinda took a social media break the past few months now...so my IG account is deactivated for now but whenever I choose to reactivate it...everything in my IG history will pop back up like before...

I'll try to post on here when I'm back I guess? ‍♀️

But yap...it's the same username as my TPF one..

@calisnoopy

 ❤️



BBC said:


> Calisnoopy!!!!! GREAT to see you!!! I've missed your beautiful smiling face and your amaaaaaaing collection!!! [emoji322][emoji8][emoji254]



Aww thanks...you're so sweet...hope you've been well too! Xx


----------



## popikna

Hello, I recently received YG 10 motif Alahmbra necklace. I definitely need an extender, my question is whether the extender is detachable? I would like to get another 10 motif necklace in the future and am not sure how it would look with extender. Thank you in advance for your reply.


----------



## CATEYES

calisnoopy said:


> Hi hi...yap that's me from an old pic! Can't believe I've had it this long!
> 
> And yap...this is with 2 short length necklaces worn/clipped together as a long necklace ☺
> 
> I think at the time I had the option to buy 1 single long one or 2 short ones...don't quote me on that tho cos it's been so long and could be remembering incorrectly...
> 
> I don't think there was much of a price difference between buying 1 single long one vs 2 short ones tho I don't know if the 1 single long one was longer/shorter than the 2 short ones clipped together.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I wear them as a bracelet too if I wrap them around several times ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> Hiii I'm alive haha
> 
> Just haven't been on TPF in a few years now...kinda dropped off around the time I moved to LA and then Instagram became popular and I was too lazy to keep up with both.
> 
> And around last year, I took a social media break so my IG account is still alive but not activated for now.
> 
> I also had no idea they discontinued this necklace either? I've actually never seen this on anyone else even tho I see a ton of VCA pieces worn around where I am...I just figured this wasn't a very popular piece?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi hi...haha thanks for letting people know I'm still alive!
> 
> I'm not back on Instagram yet for now but I will be at some point...so my account is just like in this suspended state mode until I reactivate it.
> 
> Do you have this necklace too?
> 
> Wonder if anyone else on TPF has this piece...❤️


 Hey there! Did u and P tie the knot yet? No I’ve never seen this necklace in person. Just live through your pics Nice to see you around. You should post a pic of you wearing VCA holding Porkchop


----------



## Rami00

Dear VCA,

If you are reading this, how about coming up with perlée clover earclip.I tried to draw .... well, as you could tell, not my forté


----------



## pazt

Rami00 said:


> Dear VCA,
> 
> If you are reading this, how about coming up with perlée clover earclip.I tried to draw .... well, as you could tell, not my forté



Saw this in your IG - so brilliant!!! LOVE


----------



## Rami00

@pazt thank you! I thought in case someone from VCA is looking for ideas


----------



## Onthego

rk4265 said:


> Can you please model your mini frivole earrings?



Not so easy taking a picture of your own ear. I love these for everyday and everywhere and for ears that have holes that have seen better days.


----------



## Rami00

@Onthego beautiful on you.


----------



## klynneann

Onthego said:


> Not so easy taking a picture of your own ear. I love these for everyday and everywhere and for ears that have holes that have seen better days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3837844


So perfect!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Onthego said:


> Not so easy taking a picture of your own ear. I love these for everyday and everywhere and for ears that have holes that have seen better days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3837844



Darn!  I forgot to order these!   They look great, Onthego!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Onthego said:


> Not so easy taking a picture of your own ear. I love these for everyday and everywhere and for ears that have holes that have seen better days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3837844


So feminine and perfect!
I purchased these for my daughter but I’ve already swiped them on occasion.


----------



## ShyShy

Natalie j said:


> Now that you mention it, it does! To be honest I'm not a fan so I didn't pay much attention to it. I went in to ask about special order 5 motif VA Grey MOP or RG Pave with Grey MOP. My usual SA wasn't there and the SA who "helped" me wasn't great, kept pushing me to buy Pave/Malachite and telling that I'll be waiting at least 2 years for Grey MOP since the workshop is sooo busy and it will be almost as expensive as  5 motif Pave so I might as well buy either the YG or WG Pave they have now. [emoji849][emoji849][emoji849]
> 
> It hasn't put me off going to this boutique but I just need to make sure my regular SA is there next time so I wouldn't have to deal with this lady again.


Urgh, my local store is full of SAs like that.  I was originally so excited when a store opened where we are, now I’d much prefer to travel again for my pieces.


----------



## luvprada

I have an opportunity to purchase the medium size, white gold for $921 including tax, new in box with certificate. Reputable seller I’ve purchased from before. I have the small size in pink gold. Are they too similar?  Size preference?
View attachment 3839654

	

		
			
		

		
	
. Tried to change photos to modeling picture but would only let me add that photo as a link and wouldn’t erase the photo in box- very strange..

I do wear my pink gold a lot- just love it!


----------



## klynneann

luvprada said:


> I have an opportunity to purchase the medium size, white gold for $921 including tax, new in box with certificate. Reputable seller I’ve purchased from before. I have the small size in pink gold. Are they too similar?  Size preference?
> View attachment 3839654
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Tried to change photos to modeling picture but would only let me add that photo as a link and wouldn’t erase the photo in box- very strange..
> 
> I do wear my pink gold a lot- just love it!


I don't think they're too similar at all!  And I think they would look lovely stacked too!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Did they raise the prices on the VCA website? I'm checking and maybe I have it wrong but the sweets line doesn't seem like it got a price adjustment.


----------



## dessert1st

nycmamaofone said:


> Did they raise the prices on the VCA website? I'm checking and maybe I have it wrong but the sweets line doesn't seem like it got a price adjustment.




The sweets definitely went up. They generally went up by $150 each. I didn't catch all the pre-increase prices but posted in the Current Pricing thread many of the current prices (and some of the previous prices.)


----------



## nycmamaofone

dessert1st said:


> The sweets definitely went up. They generally went up by $150 each. I didn't catch all the pre-increase prices but posted in the Current Pricing thread many of the current prices (and some of the previous prices.)



Ok, thanks!


----------



## purseinsanity

Onthego said:


> Not so easy taking a picture of your own ear. I love these for everyday and everywhere and for ears that have holes that have seen better days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3837844


Beautiful!  What size are they?


----------



## purseinsanity

calisnoopy said:


> Hi hi...yap that's me from an old pic! Can't believe I've had it this long!
> 
> And yap...this is with 2 short length necklaces worn/clipped together as a long necklace ☺
> 
> I think at the time I had the option to buy 1 single long one or 2 short ones...don't quote me on that tho cos it's been so long and could be remembering incorrectly...
> 
> I don't think there was much of a price difference between buying 1 single long one vs 2 short ones tho I don't know if the 1 single long one was longer/shorter than the 2 short ones clipped together.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I wear them as a bracelet too if I wrap them around several times ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> Hiii I'm alive haha
> 
> Just haven't been on TPF in a few years now...kinda dropped off around the time I moved to LA and then Instagram became popular and I was too lazy to keep up with both.
> 
> And around last year, I took a social media break so my IG account is still alive but not activated for now.
> 
> I also had no idea they discontinued this necklace either? I've actually never seen this on anyone else even tho I see a ton of VCA pieces worn around where I am...I just figured this wasn't a very popular piece?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi hi...haha thanks for letting people know I'm still alive!
> 
> I'm not back on Instagram yet for now but I will be at some point...so my account is just like in this suspended state mode until I reactivate it.
> 
> Do you have this necklace too?
> 
> Wonder if anyone else on TPF has this piece...❤️


OMG welcome back!  Where have you been missy??!!  Missed you!


----------



## luvprada

dessert1st said:


> The sweets definitely went up. They generally went up by $150 each. I didn't catch all the pre-increase prices but posted in the Current Pricing thread many of the current prices (and some of the previous prices.)



The sweets earrings went up $300 [emoji19]


----------



## purseinsanity

kimber418 said:


> PhoenixH~The Perlee Clover looks amazing on you.  I own the YG Perlee Clover and I love it like the day I purchased it in early 2014 (maybe 2013).   It is super comfortable and easy to wear.  I usually wear it with my perlee bangle and my YG 4 diamond Love bracelet.  I think it is a very versatile piece.  I have worn it casually and also to many weddings, etc.  It is such a beautiful piece of jewelry and fun to wear.  As far as it being an investment I would not say that about my clover Perlee since the price has gone down since I purchased it.   I think when I purchased it gold was at an all time high. A few years later there was a price adjustment (lowered) on many pieces.  It is fine with me as I do not ever plan to sell it and I have totally enjoyed every minute of owning it!  Here is a photo after I purchased my 5 motif turquoise last August.  I may have already posted it on another thread.   I think you will be very happy with your purchase if and when you decide to add the Pave Clover to your collection in YG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830596


You got the 5 motif Turquoise YG last year!?  Lucky girl!!


----------



## purseinsanity

PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 3830454
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried these on at the boutique a couple weeks back. I'm a YG girl for sure. Now where's my money tree??
> For those of you who own this, is it easy and comfortable to wear and do you find it a versatile piece and a good investment? It will be my biggest VCA purchase and it's making me nervous lol


It looks beautiful on you!  I have one in RG and I've never regretted it.  It can be casual or dressy, depending on what you're wearing with it.  Highly recommend it!


----------



## purseinsanity

tbbbjb said:


> If VCA wants to give us what we want, they should try the following:
> 
> 1)Re-Launch the solid WG Alhambra
> 
> 2)Launch Grey mother of pearl in any gold configuration as a standard color in their Alhambra line-up.  The special orders alone should be enough to prove to them that this would definitely be a best seller.
> 
> 3)Add the Rose Gold as another option to the pave Alhambra line-up.  I have really never understood why they only introduce basics like this in just one or two gold choices when a lot of us collect one particular color or one more than the others.
> 
> 4)Expand the gold selection choices in the Alhambra Sweets line.   They are missing opportunities by limiting introduction of basic pieces like the Alhambra Sweets pave in just one gold color (it doesn't work with every skin tone and lots of people like to mix and match).
> 
> 5)Please give us a NEW natural stone in the standard line-up.  Stop it with the porcelain.  We deserve the beautiful imperfections that natural stones provide like the striations in Malachite, the luminosity of MOP, etc.  Something like Pink mother of pearl or Pink Opal again based on special orders would be a best seller or a natural blue stone since lapis doesn't seem to be making a return and turquoise appears to be currently unsourceable.
> 
> 6)Bring back the designers behind the beautiful, feminine, whimsical pieces VCA was known for.  There are enough designers who do cutesy and try to redo something from a previous era.  Think fresh not stale.
> 
> Ok.  Anymore and you need to pay all of us here on TPF or at least consider using us for a focus group  .  LOL


YES!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Sounds like you really want the magic pendant. I would wait and get that at the point in time you and your DH are ready to make a purchase.
> 
> I have two items on my immediate wishlist at the moment, both of which I've decided to wait to get until it's the right time. I wasn't planning to purchase them now, but around Feb 2018 and while I will end up paying around 1,000 more each piece that time, I don't want to feel like I have my feet held to the fire by VCA and their imminent price increase. I've made my peace with having to spend the extra money and I would rather do that than purchase when it's not the right time, or even worse, buy something different now that I won't love in the future.
> 
> Good luck with your decision!


Well said!


----------



## CATEYES

tbbbjb said:


> If VCA wants to give us what we want, they should try the following:
> 
> 1)Re-Launch the solid WG Alhambra
> 
> 2)Launch Grey mother of pearl in any gold configuration as a standard color in their Alhambra line-up.  The special orders alone should be enough to prove to them that this would definitely be a best seller.
> 
> 3)Add the Rose Gold as another option to the pave Alhambra line-up.  I have really never understood why they only introduce basics like this in just one or two gold choices when a lot of us collect one particular color or one more than the others.
> 
> 4)Expand the gold selection choices in the Alhambra Sweets line.   They are missing opportunities by limiting introduction of basic pieces like the Alhambra Sweets pave in just one gold color (it doesn't work with every skin tone and lots of people like to mix and match).
> 
> 5)Please give us a NEW natural stone in the standard line-up.  Stop it with the porcelain.  We deserve the beautiful imperfections that natural stones provide like the striations in Malachite, the luminosity of MOP, etc.  Something like Pink mother of pearl or Pink Opal again based on special orders would be a best seller or a natural blue stone since lapis doesn't seem to be making a return and turquoise appears to be currently unsourceable.
> 
> 6)Bring back the designers behind the beautiful, feminine, whimsical pieces VCA was known for.  There are enough designers who do cutesy and try to redo something from a previous era.  Think fresh not stale.
> 
> Ok.  Anymore and you need to pay all of us here on TPF or at least consider using us for a focus group  .  LOL


Amen to every single number you have listed here! There are several items I would have jumped on years ago if they were offered in another color of gold (I prefer yellow or pink with my skin tone) but I refused to pay the special order price. Even though looking back, if they had been approved, the 30% on top of sales price wouldn’t be bad now. I always thought that after I did all that work and paid the extra, they would offer it. But that never happened.

Also, my hubby won’t go for the idea of paying the same price for porcelain as for a stone. And when people stop me to ask about my jewelry, I want to be proud and say what stone it is rather than explain that it’s highly polished porcelain. Nothing against ladies whom have purchased as it’s quite beautiful. I just prefer to wear stones. Hope VCA hears our prayers lol!!


----------



## sjunky13

I feel the need to defend the pink porcelain, or any porcelain in that matter.
MOP and ONYX, VCA 2 best selling Alhambra stones are very very cheap natural stones. ( I have both btw)  MOP is pennies. Porcelain believe it or not is more labor intensive than polishing some Nacre .
When we buy Alhambra, we are paying for the name,  the look, the labor, the price of gold and then lastly the cost of stones which are extremely inexpensive..  I think we believe  because the Alhambra is $$$, all natural materials should be used . It can make one feel they are getting better value, when it is just an illusion. 
I love the look of all stones in VCA Alhambra. But if I want gemstones , I would not go to Alhambra for it.


----------



## sjunky13

I would love to see pink opal, it is one of my favorite stones . I love Rose Quartz too. I love pale pink stones. Rose Quartz is soothing and healing. Grey MOP should already been in the regular line up and so should white gold Alhambra pieces. 
Cartier does a beautiful pink opal in the Amulet collection. It is stunning. I still want a make you own Alhambra event.


----------



## Coconuts40

sjunky13 said:


> I feel the need to defend the pink porcelain, or any porcelain in that matter.
> MOP and ONYX, VCA 2 best selling Alhambra stones are very very cheap natural stones. ( I have both btw)  MOP is pennies. Porcelain believe it or not is more labor intensive than polishing some Nacre .
> When we buy Alhambra, we are paying for the name,  the look, the labor, the price of gold and then lastly the cost of stones which are extremely inexpensive..  I think we believe  because the Alhambra is $$$, all natural materials should be used . It can make one feel they are getting better value, when it is just an illusion.
> I love the look of all stones in VCA Alhambra. But if I want gemstones , I would not go to Alhambra for it.



I happen to be a fan of porcelain too. I don't own any VCA porcelain and therefore would love to add it to my humble VCA collection.  I'm terrified of resale and buying a fake item, and therefore never entertained the option of resale for porcelain. If it becomes offered again and available in Canada, I would strongly consider it.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sjunky13 said:


> I feel the need to defend the pink porcelain, or any porcelain in that matter.
> MOP and ONYX, VCA 2 best selling Alhambra stones are very very cheap natural stones. ( I have both btw)  MOP is pennies. Porcelain believe it or not is more labor intensive than polishing some Nacre .
> When we buy Alhambra, we are paying for the name,  the look, the labor, the price of gold and then lastly the cost of stones which are extremely inexpensive..  I think we believe  because the Alhambra is $$$, all natural materials should be used . It can make one feel they are getting better value, when it is just an illusion.
> I love the look of all stones in VCA Alhambra. But if I want gemstones , I would not go to Alhambra for it.


I recognize and agree that the value of VCA vintage Alhambra lies in the workmanship, the name and the gold.
Still I really hope that the 50th pieces are not porcelain.
I have the pink porcelain holiday pendant and that’s enough for me. 
Then again, this is coming from a person who purchased the (limited edition ) wood.


----------



## Junkenpo

I would love to see them do other types of wood, especially Hawaiian koa.   I'd also be pleased to see abalone or a crazy lace agate to contrast the blue lace agate (chalcedony) they offer.


----------



## JulesB68

Had a rather dispiriting visit to VCA today. Was told that VCA would never do an all WG version of alhambra because they feel it's too flat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  We've seen @Suzie's beautiful WG necklace (and I love it!), so it has been made before and looks gorgeous. I was also told that they do not do special orders on alhambra pieces. I'm sure @pazt and others have posted about their special orders.  I got totally fed up with the games H plays and now it seems VCA are at it too . Takes all the pleasure out of shopping!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

JulesB68 said:


> Had a rather dispiriting visit to VCA today. Was told that VCA would never do an all WG version of alhambra because they feel it's too flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've seen @Suzie's beautiful WG necklace (and I love it!), so it has been made before and looks gorgeous. I was also told that they do not do special orders on alhambra pieces. I'm sure @pazt and others have posted about their special orders.  I got totally fed up with the games H plays and now it seems VCA are at it too . Takes all the pleasure out of shopping!


VCA does take special orders for Alhambra pieces.


----------



## JulesB68

texasgirliegirl said:


> VCA does take special orders for Alhambra pieces.



Hopefully it was just an inexperienced SA...


----------



## pazt

JulesB68 said:


> Had a rather dispiriting visit to VCA today. Was told that VCA would never do an all WG version of alhambra because they feel it's too flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've seen @Suzie's beautiful WG necklace (and I love it!), so it has been made before and looks gorgeous. I was also told that they do not do special orders on alhambra pieces. I'm sure @pazt and others have posted about their special orders.  I got totally fed up with the games H plays and now it seems VCA are at it too . Takes all the pleasure out of shopping!



I'm so sorry to here that. Did she at least ask the manager? Is she new in the store? All her responses are innacurate. 

Is this a VCA store inside Neimans, Selfridges or Harrods? Just curious


----------



## JulesB68

Harrods


----------



## pazt

JulesB68 said:


> Harrods



That's probably why. Try the VCA on New Bond Street.


----------



## pazt

JulesB68 said:


> Harrods



Although my 2nd piece of VCA was from Harrods several years ago - the service was not the same compared to the VCA store outside of department stores.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

sjunky13 said:


> I would love to see pink opal, it is one of my favorite stones . I love Rose Quartz too. I love pale pink stones. Rose Quartz is soothing and healing. Grey MOP should already been in the regular line up and so should white gold Alhambra pieces.
> Cartier does a beautiful pink opal in the Amulet collection. It is stunning. I still want a make you own Alhambra event.





sjunky13 said:


> I feel the need to defend the pink porcelain, or any porcelain in that matter.
> MOP and ONYX, VCA 2 best selling Alhambra stones are very very cheap natural stones. ( I have both btw)  MOP is pennies. Porcelain believe it or not is more labor intensive than polishing some Nacre .
> When we buy Alhambra, we are paying for the name,  the look, the labor, the price of gold and then lastly the cost of stones which are extremely inexpensive..  I think we believe  because the Alhambra is $$$, all natural materials should be used . It can make one feel they are getting better value, when it is just an illusion.
> I love the look of all stones in VCA Alhambra. But if I want gemstones , I would not go to Alhambra for it.



You know how I feel about porcelain   Thank you for sharing your opinion, I completely agree with you


----------



## ShyShy

JulesB68 said:


> Had a rather dispiriting visit to VCA today. Was told that VCA would never do an all WG version of alhambra because they feel it's too flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've seen @Suzie's beautiful WG necklace (and I love it!), so it has been made before and looks gorgeous. I was also told that they do not do special orders on alhambra pieces. I'm sure @pazt and others have posted about their special orders.  I got totally fed up with the games H plays and now it seems VCA are at it too . Takes all the pleasure out of shopping!


Ugh, sounds like one of the SAs I met in our local store.  Our store only opened this year but I’ve been buying VCA for a few years now.  She tried to make it sound like H by saying their pieces are very exclusive.  They only get allocated one piece and if I don’t put a deposit down to secure it it could take months or longer for another piece to come by.  So much nonsense.  When I said I’d only buy if I get a new piece, hey presto they have another brand new piece at the back.  Sometimes the SAs crap on.  They say whatever so I’d say bypass her and go to the manager.


----------



## HADASSA

JulesB68 said:


> Hopefully it was just an inexperienced SA...





JulesB68 said:


> Harrods



Jules, if you have time, swing by Harrod's again - my SA will be at work tomorrow.

These boutiques, despite within department stores, operate like full fledged standalone boutiques. There are the added perks of shopping at their stores.

That said, you can always try Bond Street as Pazt suggested.


----------



## NewBe

HADASSA said:


> Jules, if you have time, swing by Harrod's again - my SA will be at work tomorrow.
> 
> These boutiques, despite within department stores, operate like full fledged standalone boutiques. There are the added perks of shopping at their stores.
> 
> That said, you can always try Bond Street as Pazt suggested.


I was there many a few month ago. The SA was very friendly.  She did mention that I could apply Harrod credit card and get decent high cash back on VCA.  I don't even live in U.K.


----------



## NewBe

texasgirliegirl said:


> VCA does take special orders for Alhambra pieces.


+1


----------



## nycmamaofone

Random question, but for both the Sweets and Vintage-size earrings, are the posts at the top or the middle of the clover? I'm trying to figure out which size earrings would be better for me since my holes are in the middle of my earlobe. Thanks!


----------



## sbelle

JulesB68 said:


> Harrods



I can’t remember who it was — but there is a member here who has had several Alhambra special orders from Harrods.  It been a few years since she posted here but I remember she ordered several several 20 motifs in white gold (pieces that were only available in yg).    

At the same time she was placing her order I had tried to special order Alhambra pieces in the US and was told by the Chicago boutique, the NYC boutique, and NM head jewelry office that VCA would never entertain a special order request for an Alhambra piece.  The SA’s wouldn’t even write them up.   I am not sure why there was the inconsistency.

Things have changed in the US though as my SA recently submitted some special order requests on my behalf for vintage Alhambra pieces.


----------



## nicole0612

nycmamaofone said:


> Random question, but for both the Sweets and Vintage-size earrings, are the posts at the top or the middle of the clover? I'm trying to figure out which size earrings would be better for me since my holes are in the middle of my earlobe. Thanks!


The posts are in the middle for the sweets and closer to the top on the vintage size.  However, TGG kindly let me know recently that the posts can be moved if they fall in a less flattering place on the earlobe.


----------



## nycmamaofone

nicole0612 said:


> The posts are in the middle for the sweets and closer to the top on the vintage size.  However, TGG kindly let me know recently that the posts can be moved if they fall in a less flattering place on the earlobe.



Awesome, thank you so much!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

nycmamaofone said:


> Random question, but for both the Sweets and Vintage-size earrings, are the posts at the top or the middle of the clover? I'm trying to figure out which size earrings would be better for me since my holes are in the middle of my earlobe. Thanks![/QUOTE


----------



## etoupebirkin

Regarding the Alhambra line, I think VCA is stuck between a rock and a hard place. (Pun intended) I think there are very few stones that can work in and Alhambra setting and shape because the setting is so thin/narrow width wise. Amethyst, citrine, moonstone and other more transparent gemstones will look 
dead when cut to the Alhambra specifications. Other, more translucent gemsones are difficult to source in the quality and quantity required, or are too soft to work. That's why porcelain has been offered.

I think pink opal or rose quartz could be really pretty. Or even some Vietnamese or other highly included ruby/sapphire material because the inclusions can be stunning, much like malachite/tiger's eye striations. I own a ruby bangle (all one stone cut like a jade bangle) from Vietnam and it is spectacular. Since corundum is so hard, it would probably be difficult to work with and therefore would make the pieces $$$$.

Another pretty solution is to alternate pave motifs with pink/yellow/blue/purple sapphires or tsavorites. Since they work with these stones regularly in other settings.


----------



## Diamondbirdie

etoupebirkin said:


> Regarding the Alhambra line, I think VCA is stuck between a rock and a hard place. (Pun intended) I think there are very few stones that can work in and Alhambra setting and shape because the setting is so thin/narrow width wise. Amethyst, citrine, moonstone and other more transparent gemstones will look
> dead when cut to the Alhambra specifications. Other, more translucent gemsones are difficult to source in the quality and quantity required, or are too soft to work. That's why porcelain has been offered.
> 
> I think pink opal or rose quartz could be really pretty. Or even some Vietnamese or other highly included ruby/sapphire material because the inclusions can be stunning, much like malachite/tiger's eye striations. I own a ruby bangle (all one stone cut like a jade bangle) from Vietnam and it is spectacular. Since corundum is so hard, it would probably be difficult to work with and therefore would make the pieces $$$$.
> 
> Another pretty solution is to alternate pave motifs with pink/yellow/blue/purple sapphires or tsavorites. Since they work with these stones regularly in other settings.


I've been looking at the Cartier Amulette pieces- the design isn't really to my taste but is is similarly flat shaped, like the Alhambra. Cartier are able to offer pink opal, chrysoprase (which is a pretty pale green), grey opal AND lapis, in addition to the other basics of onyx, white MOP and carnelian. VCA must have huge buying power out there in the market, why don't they manage to offer more?


----------



## ShyShy

I love VCA for their whimsical femininity.  However I echo some of the opinions expressed here.  There should be more variety in stone offerings.  I am also finding the price increases off putting.  It is not a good strategy to maintain because there is only so much they can increase before their pieces are "not really worth it" for me.  Given the recent offerings, I find I am gravitating towards other houses like Chaumet.  Even though there is no Chaumet where I am, their Hortensia range will definitely be on my radar now.   
Chaumet's Hortensia range offers turquoise, malachite, lapis lazuli, angel skin and pink opal for their flower motifs.  So I wonder why stones like turquoise or lapis lazuli are so "scarce" at VCA.  Pink opal or angel skin would be gorgeous... and pink gold with their flower motifs!  Many things to love.  My next stop will definitely be Chaumet when I travel.


----------



## baghagg

ShyShy said:


> I love VCA for their whimsical femininity.  However I echo some of the opinions expressed here.  There should be more variety in stone offerings.  I am also finding the price increases off putting.  It is not a good strategy to maintain because there is only so much they can increase before their pieces are "not really worth it" for me.  Given the recent offerings, I find I am gravitating towards other houses like Chaumet.  Even though there is no Chaumet where I am, their Hortensia range will definitely be on my radar now.
> Chaumet's Hortensia range offers turquoise, malachite, lapis lazuli, angel skin and pink opal for their flower motifs.  So I wonder why stones like turquoise or lapis lazuli are so "scarce" at VCA.  Pink opal or angel skin would be gorgeous... and pink gold with their flower motifs!  Many things to love.  My next stop will definitely be Chaumet when I travel.
> View attachment 3847233
> View attachment 3847235
> View attachment 3847238
> 
> View attachment 3847243
> View attachment 3847244


ShyShy these images are beautiful and you make very valid points,  thank you for sharing!


----------



## dbling

MYH said:


> Me too! [emoji23] A malachite magic pendant is on its way to me.


Malachite is my favorite of all the stones.  I love the pop of color.


----------



## dbling

sbelle said:


> I can’t remember who it was — but there is a member here who has had several Alhambra special orders from Harrods.  It been a few years since she posted here but I remember she ordered several several 20 motifs in white gold (pieces that were only available in yg).
> 
> At the same time she was placing her order I had tried to special order Alhambra pieces in the US and was told by the Chicago boutique, the NYC boutique, and NM head jewelry office that VCA would never entertain a special order request for an Alhambra piece.  The SA’s wouldn’t even write them up.   I am not sure why there was the inconsistency.
> 
> Things have changed in the US though as my SA recently submitted some special order requests on my behalf for vintage Alhambra pieces.


I'm happy to hear about these special orders because frankly yellow gold doesn't look the best on me and rose gold looks better but I think only letterwood comes in pink gold and an all pink gold vintage alhambra.  But I'd love to order a 20 motif in MOP or onyx in pink gold.


----------



## kath00

Ladies and gents,

I would love some advice.  i have a pair of brand new turquoise and white gold studs (vintage Alhambra) that my amazing SA got me last year.  The problem is that I really don't like studs and have never worn them.  I bought them because I realized just how incredibly rare (and basically impossible) it is to find turquoise from VCA now.  I was thinking about selling them but my friend had a great idea.  How about asking someone (Van Cleef or another jeweler) to make them into drop earrings, perhaps with a white gold round post by the ear and then the turquoise dangling on a chain.

Has anyone seriously altered a VCA piece?  I asked my SA but he said people would think it's fake and he would not recommend doing it.  Would Van Cleef consider doing it as a custom piece if I sent the earrings in?  Should I take it to a local jeweler and ask them?  I would like to use the classic Van Cleef chain for the drop so I would prefer to keep it within VCA.

Any advice would be so appreciated!  Here is what they look like (pix borrowed from the web).

Kath


----------



## nicole0612

kath00 said:


> Ladies and gents,
> 
> I would love some advice.  i have a pair of brand new turquoise and white gold studs (vintage Alhambra) that my amazing SA got me last year.  The problem is that I really don't like studs and have never worn them.  I bought them because I realized just how incredibly rare (and basically impossible) it is to find turquoise from VCA now.  I was thinking about selling them but my friend had a great idea.  How about asking someone (Van Cleef or another jeweler) to make them into drop earrings, perhaps with a white gold round post by the ear and then the turquoise dangling on a chain.
> 
> Has anyone seriously altered a VCA piece?  I asked my SA but he said people would think it's fake and he would not recommend doing it.  Would Van Cleef consider doing it as a custom piece if I sent the earrings in?  Should I take it to a local jeweler and ask them?  I would like to use the classic Van Cleef chain for the drop so I would prefer to keep it within VCA.
> 
> Any advice would be so appreciated!  Here is what they look like (pix borrowed from the web).
> 
> Kath



I would kill for the chance to buy these before they were discontinued so it makes me sad to hear that you might alter them. 
If they don't work for you, I understand where you are coming from, but maybe there is a way to keep them and also not to alter them. I wonder if there is a way to add a removable drop piece from the current earring. If you did the drop in diamond or diamond pave, maybe that would give the impact you are looking for.


----------



## northerndancer

kath00 said:


> Ladies and gents,
> 
> I would love some advice.  i have a pair of brand new turquoise and white gold studs (vintage Alhambra) that my amazing SA got me last year.  The problem is that I really don't like studs and have never worn them.  I bought them because I realized just how incredibly rare (and basically impossible) it is to find turquoise from VCA now.  I was thinking about selling them but my friend had a great idea.  How about asking someone (Van Cleef or another jeweler) to make them into drop earrings, perhaps with a white gold round post by the ear and then the turquoise dangling on a chain.
> 
> Has anyone seriously altered a VCA piece?  I asked my SA but he said people would think it's fake and he would not recommend doing it.  Would Van Cleef consider doing it as a custom piece if I sent the earrings in?  Should I take it to a local jeweler and ask them?  I would like to use the classic Van Cleef chain for the drop so I would prefer to keep it within VCA.
> 
> Any advice would be so appreciated!  Here is what they look like (pix borrowed from the web).
> 
> Kath



I would not have another jeweller alter them.  I agree with your SA.  If it were me, I would sell the earrings and purchase a pair of drop earrings.


----------



## Coconuts40

kath00 said:


> Ladies and gents,
> 
> I would love some advice.  i have a pair of brand new turquoise and white gold studs (vintage Alhambra) that my amazing SA got me last year.  The problem is that I really don't like studs and have never worn them.  I bought them because I realized just how incredibly rare (and basically impossible) it is to find turquoise from VCA now.  I was thinking about selling them but my friend had a great idea.  How about asking someone (Van Cleef or another jeweler) to make them into drop earrings, perhaps with a white gold round post by the ear and then the turquoise dangling on a chain.
> 
> Has anyone seriously altered a VCA piece?  I asked my SA but he said people would think it's fake and he would not recommend doing it.  Would Van Cleef consider doing it as a custom piece if I sent the earrings in?  Should I take it to a local jeweler and ask them?  I would like to use the classic Van Cleef chain for the drop so I would prefer to keep it within VCA.
> 
> Any advice would be so appreciated!  Here is what they look like (pix borrowed from the web).
> 
> Kath



Hi Kath, I can understand how you feel. I initially purchased the sweet WG/Turquoise earrings which I love, and then a few years ago was offered the same earrings in the vintage size. I purchased them because I knew it could potentially be my last chance to purchase vintage turquoise.  As an earring, I prefer the sweet size instead of the vintage size in turquoise, and I did consider selling them a few times.  However, what I realized is that with the right outfit, they really are beautiful.  I somehow seem to like these earrings the most in the winter, with a black outfit. I thought these earrings would be worn most in the summertime for me - but realized I love it against black the most and in the winter it's a nice pop of colour.  Perhaps if you try wearing them with the right outfit/colours that resonate with you, you may find you love them after all!

To answer your question - I would not alter them with an independent jeweller. You never know what the future holds and once they are altered outside of VCA, there will be no warranty on them, so to speak.  If you really don't like these and can't seem to enjoy them, then speak to your SA at VCA and see if they can do some sort of special order for you.  Perhaps you can purchase the sweet pave earring, and then turn both into a two motif drop earring?  Ask the SA about this and perhaps VCA might be willing to do this for you.  I think this combo would be a dream!!!


----------



## MYH

Thought I would share my malachite magic pendant and Kelly bag. I really was a pita about the stone and asked to see 4 before I selected this one. I was lucky to find it pre price increase.


----------



## dbling

kath00 said:


> Ladies and gents,
> 
> I would love some advice.  i have a pair of brand new turquoise and white gold studs (vintage Alhambra) that my amazing SA got me last year.  The problem is that I really don't like studs and have never worn them.  I bought them because I realized just how incredibly rare (and basically impossible) it is to find turquoise from VCA now.  I was thinking about selling them but my friend had a great idea.  How about asking someone (Van Cleef or another jeweler) to make them into drop earrings, perhaps with a white gold round post by the ear and then the turquoise dangling on a chain.
> 
> Has anyone seriously altered a VCA piece?  I asked my SA but he said people would think it's fake and he would not recommend doing it.  Would Van Cleef consider doing it as a custom piece if I sent the earrings in?  Should I take it to a local jeweler and ask them?  I would like to use the classic Van Cleef chain for the drop so I would prefer to keep it within VCA.
> 
> Any advice would be so appreciated!  Here is what they look like (pix borrowed from the web).
> 
> Kath


Restyle them so that you will use them.  They are yours, you paid a lot for them so make it work for you.  I have no problem with altering any piece of jewelry.  I know its not a popular thing to do but make it work for you.  I have re styled Cartier bracelets.  I bought a plain YG Love and had 10 point diamonds that I had taken out of a bracelet gift from my ex husband.  I had a local jeweler put the 4 diamonds in a cartier plain bracelet to make it with diamonds.  I found for me it was so much more economical for me to use my own diamonds than go buy a Cartier with diamonds at 1k per diamond.  Yes, it cancels out service warranties but for some things I don't care about that.


----------



## birkin10600

MYH said:


> Thought I would share my malachite magic pendant and Kelly bag. I really was a pita about the stone and asked to see 4 before I selected this one. I was lucky to find it pre price increase.


Stunning! The striations is tdf! [emoji172]


----------



## Notorious Pink

MYH said:


> Thought I would share my malachite magic pendant and Kelly bag. I really was a pita about the stone and asked to see 4 before I selected this one. I was lucky to find it pre price increase.



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## MYH

birkin10600 said:


> Stunning! The striations is tdf! [emoji172]





BBC said:


> Gorgeous!!!!



Thank you ladies.  I did not see the stone in person  before I purchased so was quite nervous about the striation pattern I was going to receive. I think my SA did good!


----------



## Bee-licious

So I finally made time to visit my SA and tried on a bunch of items I've had my eyes on. I was really surprised at how much presence the mini frivoles have on my ears, but probably because my earring hole is low and I have tiny thin ears. I also love the white gold more than the gold on my skin tone. I tried on the small frivoles in white and they just SHONE like no tomorrow and really brightened up my face. I know more TPFers buy yellow gold and it's beautiful but the YG just blended into my skin tone too much but with the WG, I'm so in love!!

I also tried on a few necklaces and found that the iridescence in the MOP worked well for me although onyx wasn't bad either (just a bit flat but that's to be expected). If I were to get a pendant though, I would probably do the vintage Alhambra or the Magic (very casual look).

Here are some photos for reference: YG mini frivole, WG mini frivole, small WG frivole, MOP VA pendant, onyx VA pendant, MOP magic pendant


----------



## kimber418

Bee-licious said:


> So I finally made time to visit my SA and tried on a bunch of items I've had my eyes on. I was really surprised at how much presence the mini frivoles have on my ears, but probably because my earring hole is low and I have tiny thin ears. I also love the white gold more than the gold on my skin tone. I tried on the small frivoles in white and they just SHONE like no tomorrow and really brightened up my face. I know more TPFers buy yellow gold and it's beautiful but the YG just blended into my skin tone too much but with the WG, I'm so in love!!
> 
> I also tried on a few necklaces and found that the iridescence in the MOP worked well for me although onyx wasn't bad either (just a bit flat but that's to be expected). If I were to get a pendant though, I would probably do the vintage Alhambra or the Magic (very casual look).
> 
> Here are some photos for reference: YG mini frivole, WG mini frivole, small WG frivole, MOP VA pendant, onyx VA pendant, MOP magic pendant


So pretty!  I love all the  frivole earrings on you.  Which is your favorite?  I love the magic pendant also.  Is it 
white gold MOP or YG?  Also the vintage Onyx is very pretty also.    What are you thinking?


----------



## ShyShy

MYH said:


> Thought I would share my malachite magic pendant and Kelly bag. I really was a pita about the stone and asked to see 4 before I selected this one. I was lucky to find it pre price increase.


I love the striations on this one!  Great choice.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kath00 said:


> Ladies and gents,
> 
> I would love some advice.  i have a pair of brand new turquoise and white gold studs (vintage Alhambra) that my amazing SA got me last year.  The problem is that I really don't like studs and have never worn them.  I bought them because I realized just how incredibly rare (and basically impossible) it is to find turquoise from VCA now.  I was thinking about selling them but my friend had a great idea.  How about asking someone (Van Cleef or another jeweler) to make them into drop earrings, perhaps with a white gold round post by the ear and then the turquoise dangling on a chain.
> 
> Has anyone seriously altered a VCA piece?  I asked my SA but he said people would think it's fake and he would not recommend doing it.  Would Van Cleef consider doing it as a custom piece if I sent the earrings in?  Should I take it to a local jeweler and ask them?  I would like to use the classic Van Cleef chain for the drop so I would prefer to keep it within VCA.
> 
> Any advice would be so appreciated!  Here is what they look like (pix borrowed from the web).
> 
> Kath


Don’t do it. 
If you have an unauthorized jeweler modify your earrings, their value will decrease and VCA will never service them in the future.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MYH said:


> Thought I would share my malachite magic pendant and Kelly bag. I really was a pita about the stone and asked to see 4 before I selected this one. I was lucky to find it pre price increase.


You got such a great one!!


----------



## Coconuts40

Bee-licious said:


> So I finally made time to visit my SA and tried on a bunch of items I've had my eyes on. I was really surprised at how much presence the mini frivoles have on my ears, but probably because my earring hole is low and I have tiny thin ears. I also love the white gold more than the gold on my skin tone. I tried on the small frivoles in white and they just SHONE like no tomorrow and really brightened up my face. I know more TPFers buy yellow gold and it's beautiful but the YG just blended into my skin tone too much but with the WG, I'm so in love!!
> 
> I also tried on a few necklaces and found that the iridescence in the MOP worked well for me although onyx wasn't bad either (just a bit flat but that's to be expected). If I were to get a pendant though, I would probably do the vintage Alhambra or the Magic (very casual look).
> 
> Here are some photos for reference: YG mini frivole, WG mini frivole, small WG frivole, MOP VA pendant, onyx VA pendant, MOP magic pendant



These all look so beautiful on you!! I am the same as you - I have thin earlobes and find smaller earrings look better on me for everyday and surprisingly the mini are very complimentary. This is a tough decision because they all look beautiful on you. What did you decide to buy?


----------



## SilverBen

Alright everyone, I made a trip back to VCA this weekend and picked out my next piece. The vintage Alhambra pendant with malachite. I was slightly underwhelmed with the stone they had in this weekend, I will attach a photo but I would love to see pictures and hear of anyone else who has this! Thanks!


----------



## Violet Bleu

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Alright everyone, I made a trip back to VCA this weekend and picked out my next piece. The vintage Alhambra pendant with malachite. I was slightly underwhelmed with the stone they had in this weekend, I will attach a photo but I would love to see pictures and hear of anyone else who has this! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848131


I think this is a very pretty one to my eye. What striations are you wanting? Are you wanting a lighter one? Or one with darker striations?


----------



## SilverBen

Violet Bleu said:


> I think this is a very pretty one to my eye. What striations are you wanting? Are you wanting a lighter one? Or one with darker striations?



This one was okay, I would like one with more darker striations, this one in person looked very light and slightly faded on one side.


----------



## Violet Bleu

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> This one was okay, I would like one with more darker striations, this one in person looked very light and slightly faded on one side.


Ah! I see! You are looking for more of a contrast. Wait until you find the right one.


----------



## 911snowball

I agree that this one is too light- wait for another to arrive.


----------



## Bee-licious

kimber418 said:


> So pretty!  I love all the  frivole earrings on you.  Which is your favorite?  I love the magic pendant also.  Is it
> white gold MOP or YG?  Also the vintage Onyx is very pretty also.    What are you thinking?


I loved them all!! The Magic was YG MOP. I think I'm going to go for the WG small frivoles, they have a really nice pop on my ears but the WG doesn't really show the diamond as well so it's a bit of a tradeoff. The YG just doesnt stand out on my ears due to my tanned olive skin but the diamond on the frivoles in YG stands out more. Trade offs and decisions, hmmmm


----------



## Bee-licious

Coconuts40 said:


> These all look so beautiful on you!! I am the same as you - I have thin earlobes and find smaller earrings look better on me for everyday and surprisingly the mini are very complimentary. This is a tough decision because they all look beautiful on you. What did you decide to buy?


I think I'm going to take the plunge and buy the small frivole earrings in WG and the YG in mini in the new year - thoughts? Or should I hold off on the YG minis and get something from the Alhambra line like the magic pendant for variety? Soooo many choices, I'm paralyzed with indecision!!


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Bee-licious said:


> I think I'm going to take the plunge and buy the small frivole earrings in WG and the YG in mini in the new year - thoughts? Or should I hold off on the YG minis and get something from the Alhambra line like the magic pendant for variety? Soooo many choices, I'm paralyzed with indecision!!



My vote is for the small frivole in WG.  I have them in pave, but think they are equally stunning.  I think they are more versatile than the magic pendant.


----------



## Coconuts40

Bee-licious said:


> I think I'm going to take the plunge and buy the small frivole earrings in WG and the YG in mini in the new year - thoughts? Or should I hold off on the YG minis and get something from the Alhambra line like the magic pendant for variety? Soooo many choices, I'm paralyzed with indecision!!



Oh this is quite a difficult decision indeed.  Stick with what your heart really desires as you will wear them the most. The small in WG certainly have a beautiful presence on you and it seems that is what you want the most?  I don't think you can go wrong with your decision.  xx


----------



## mirrorbeyond

Bee-licious said:


> I think I'm going to take the plunge and buy the small frivole earrings in WG and the YG in mini in the new year - thoughts? Or should I hold off on the YG minis and get something from the Alhambra line like the magic pendant for variety? Soooo many choices, I'm paralyzed with indecision!!



Seems like you have decided on the WG small!  Congrats I’m sure you will enjoy it!  Are you an earring-only person?  If not, I suggest you to look at something else first because then you can mix and match your VCA purchases with your WG small and it will be a lot of fun!  After all we only have a pair of ears and you can’t wear both the WG small and the YG mini at the same time lol!

Then after you get a pendant or something, get the YG mini as the third purchase so that you can enjoy even more varieties of combinations!


----------



## Bee-licious

mirrorbeyond said:


> Seems like you have decided on the WG small!  Congrats I’m sure you will enjoy it!  Are you an earring-only person?  If not, I suggest you to look at something else first because then you can mix and match your VCA purchases with your WG small and it will be a lot of fun!  After all we only have a pair of ears and you can’t wear both the WG small and the YG mini at the same time lol!
> 
> Then after you get a pendant or something, get the YG mini as the third purchase so that you can enjoy even more varieties of combinations!


This is great advice although I think my husband will hate it  haha


----------



## Bee-licious

ComfortablyNumb said:


> My vote is for the small frivole in WG.  I have them in pave, but think they are equally stunning.  I think they are more versatile than the magic pendant.


Great advice! Your comments really helped to solidify my choices  thank you ComfortablyNumb


----------



## MissAnnette

Hi guys, its my birthday in a few weeks and I am trying to solidify my choices  between the mini frivole bracelet in YG or a Cartier mini love bracelet in YG. I have incredibly slim wrists so I tend to buy really dainty jewelry pieces that flatter my wrists without overshadowing them lol.  With the price increase they are both around the same price, plus taxes, which makes my choice so difficult!

I have the Alhambra MOP YG bracelet from the sweet collection, and the MOP vintage necklace in YG. The frivole is so darn beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Toronto24

Found a pair of alhambra turquoise YG sweets resale but for 6,000 USD! I really want them but have difficulty paying over twice of what retail was for these!!


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Bee-licious said:


> Great advice! Your comments really helped to solidify my choices  thank you ComfortablyNumb


Oh I'm so glad!  Enjoy


----------



## baghagg

Toronto24 said:


> Found a pair of alhambra turquoise YG sweets resale but for 6,000 USD! I really want them but have difficulty paying over twice of what retail was for these!!


Can't you purchase them from the boutique? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## nicole0612

baghagg said:


> Can't you purchase them from the boutique?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



I think she is looking for the turquoise sweet earrings with YG, while the boutique only has them in WG.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Toronto24 said:


> Found a pair of alhambra turquoise YG sweets resale but for 6,000 USD! I really want them but have difficulty paying over twice of what retail was for these!!


Crazy!!


----------



## baghagg

nicole0612 said:


> I think she is looking for the turquoise sweet earrings with YG, while the boutique only has them in WG.


Oh,  I wasn't aware that yg turquoise sweets have also disappeared from VCA'S ever shrinking repertoire!   Thanks so much for clarifying. 

Ps  I don't think I'd ever pay double for VCA, especially for something they could easily produce but have chosen not to. .

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## nicole0612

baghagg said:


> Oh,  I wasn't aware that yg turquoise sweets have also disappeared from VCA'S ever shrinking repertoire!   Thanks so much for clarifying.
> 
> Ps  I don't think I'd ever pay double for VCA, especially for something they could easily produce but have chosen not to. .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



I only know because I was hoping there was one last pair somewhere, but had to get WG instead (which have grown on me). Now I don't even notice a difference, the pop of color is 99.9% of the effect and the metal is just that last little bit, so I think turquoise with WG is ok after all. Of course if VCA somehow decides to offer vintage size Turquoise for the anniversary year, I will but those immediately and I won't give the metal option a second thought


----------



## nicole0612

Speaking of which... 
Any thoughts on how likely it is that VCA might offer a new or retired set of non-pave vintage earrings for the anniversary?
That is my biggest wish.


----------



## baghagg

nicole0612 said:


> Speaking of which...
> Any thoughts on how likely it is that VCA might offer a new or retired set of non-pave vintage earrings for the anniversary?
> That is my biggest wish.


VCA has been disappointing as of late,  so I try not to think about it. .  It's all wishful thinking on (most of) our parts

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Toronto24

nicole0612 said:


> I think she is looking for the turquoise sweet earrings with YG, while the boutique only has them in WG.



Yes, they have turquoise with WG online but unfortunately I haven’t been able to find YG anywhere except now. Out of principle I won’t pay more than retail (well not this much more) no matter how badly I want the item!


----------



## Toronto24

nicole0612 said:


> I only know because I was hoping there was one last pair somewhere, but had to get WG instead (which have grown on me). Now I don't even notice a difference, the pop of color is 99.9% of the effect and the metal is just that last little bit, so I think turquoise with WG is ok after all. Of course if VCA somehow decides to offer vintage size Turquoise for the anniversary year, I will but those immediately and I won't give the metal option a second thought



I had lost hope but then this summer one VCA employee (was new from the Middle East) had said she was pretty sure VCA still had some as she had recently seen a pair in Dubai- so I got hopeful again.  But then of course she realized after contacting the Dubai store that she had been mistaken for the wg. 

In any case I do also think the wg is beautiful so will likely get these


----------



## nicole0612

baghagg said:


> VCA has been disappointing as of late,  so I try not to think about it. .  It's all wishful thinking on (most of) our parts
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



This is sad but true. VCA has not been showing us lately that they have any clue what we want. When more than 1/3 of the colored options offered are brown....


----------



## nicole0612

Toronto24 said:


> I had lost hope but then this summer one VCA employee (was new from the Middle East) had said she was pretty sure VCA still had some as she had recently seen a pair in Dubai- so I got hopeful again.  But then of course she realized after contacting the Dubai store that she had been mistaken for the wg.
> 
> In any case I do also think the wg is beautiful so will likely get these



I think it makes sense to get the WG turquoise sweets and wear them and enjoy them, but keep your eyes open for the YG. Then if you see the YG next month, next year or 5 years from now from a reputable source for a reasonable price just buy the YG and sell your WG or give them as a gift.


----------



## gagabag

Re: turquoise 
I was told that they usually get their supplies from Iran (or other middle eastern countries), but had to stop resourcing because of the hostile political situation.

I would love to get the wg sweets butterfly earrings (I’m obsessed with butterflies) but just not dexterous enough to work out the alpha backing system [emoji37]


----------



## nicole0612

gagabag said:


> Re: turquoise
> I was told that they usually get their supplies from Iran (or other middle eastern countries), but had to stop resourcing because of the hostile political situation.
> 
> I would love to get the wg sweets butterfly earrings (I’m obsessed with butterflies) but just not dexterous enough to work out the alpha backing system [emoji37]



I know it is not recommended, but I sleep in mine with no issues, so can avoid taking them on and off unless I am taking a shower or changing to a different pair of earrings. This size can be worn with less caution, which I love!


----------



## mimibee

I am a newbie in VCA. After reading several threads, sounds like a lot of people like turquoise. Is it because of the stone color that made it so special?


----------



## nicole0612

mimibee said:


> I am a newbie in VCA. After reading several threads, sounds like a lot of people like turquoise. Is it because of the stone color that made it so special?



It is a pretty and more special shade for turquoise, but it is mostly because there are so few non-neutral colored VCA stones currently available in their regular jewelry line and it is currently being phased out.


----------



## luckylove

nicole0612 said:


> It is a pretty and more special shade for turquoise, but it is mostly because there are so few non-neutral colored VCA stones currently available in their regular jewelry line and it is currently being phased out.



Nicole, I have been thinking about the turquoise sweets but haven't seen them IRL yet. I kind of recall you posting a mod shot somewhere; would you mind reposting? I would love to see how they look on the ear to get a sense whether or not I can pull them off. I am not sure if I would do the butterflies or sweet alhambra. I do really love turquoise, so I am keeping fingers crossed that they might work for me.


----------



## nicole0612

luckylove said:


> Nicole, I have been thinking about the turquoise sweets but haven't seen them IRL yet. I kind of recall you posting a mod shot somewhere; would you mind reposting? I would love to see how they look on the ear to get a sense whether or not I can pull them off. I am not sure if I would do the butterflies or sweet alhambra. I do really love turquoise, so I am keeping fingers crossed that they might work for me.





Here you go


----------



## luckylove

nicole0612 said:


> View attachment 3851595
> 
> Here you go



You are a doll for reposting this! Thank you, my friend! They are gorgeous on you. They are so tempting!


----------



## nicole0612

luckylove said:


> You are a doll for reposting this! Thank you, my friend! They are gorgeous on you. They are so tempting!



You are so welcome! I would love to see your mod shot if you end up getting them


----------



## luckylove

nicole0612 said:


> You are so welcome! I would love to see your mod shot if you end up getting them



stay tuned..


----------



## PennyD2911

Hello everyone [emoji846]

Sorry to be MIA for awhile. It was tax sesaon and then it was summer and there were various groups of family visiting and then its October and I am working toward the last 2016 tax return deadline on Monday and I am wondering 
where this year has gone. LOL

I have been keeping up with this thread, but had nothing to contribute this year until now.  I purchased the Magic Pendant in Carnelian to commerate a milestone life event. I had to wait for the right color Carnelian to show up, so the pendant arrived today.  It’s beautiful and red is my second favorite color, so I know I will enjoy this beauty.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Penny, it's so good to see you posting! I've missed you. [emoji254][emoji8][emoji254] this is absolutely gorgeous - as always, you have the best taste. Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## PennyD2911

BBC said:


> Penny, it's so good to see you posting! I've missed you. [emoji254][emoji8][emoji254] this is absolutely gorgeous - as always, you have the best taste. Congratulations and enjoy!



Awww TY B [emoji171], I have missed posting, but life just got in the way. I have caught up with reading through the different VCA threads though.


----------



## nicole0612

PennyD2911 said:


> Hello everyone [emoji846]
> 
> Sorry to be MIA for awhile. It was tax sesaon and then it was summer and there were various groups of family visiting and then its October and I am working toward the last 2016 tax return deadline on Monday and I am wondering
> where this year has gone. LOL
> 
> I have been keeping up with this thread, but had nothing to contribute this year until now.  I purchased the Magic Pendant in Carnelian to commerate a milestone life event. I had to wait for the right color Carnelian to show up, so the pendant arrived today.  It’s beautiful and red is my second favorite color, so I know I will enjoy this beauty.
> View attachment 3851835



Congratulations on your milestone and on finding this gorgeous shade of dark red for you magic pendant.


----------



## PennyD2911

nicole0612 said:


> Congratulations on your milestone and on finding this gorgeous shade of dark red for you magic pendant.



Thank you nicole [emoji746]


----------



## chanelchic2002

PennyD2911 said:


> Hello everyone [emoji846]
> 
> Sorry to be MIA for awhile. It was tax sesaon and then it was summer and there were various groups of family visiting and then its October and I am working toward the last 2016 tax return deadline on Monday and I am wondering
> where this year has gone. LOL
> 
> I have been keeping up with this thread, but had nothing to contribute this year until now.  I purchased the Magic Pendant in Carnelian to commerate a milestone life event. I had to wait for the right color Carnelian to show up, so the pendant arrived today.  It’s beautiful and red is my second favorite color, so I know I will enjoy this beauty.
> View attachment 3851835



Beautiful! What a gorgeous shade of red!


----------



## PennyD2911

chanelchic2002 said:


> Beautiful! What a gorgeous shade of red!



Thank you [emoji746]


----------



## luvprada

Wow stunning! Enjoy!


----------



## nicole0612

Does anyone know the history of the frivole collection?  Do they have a long history like the VA?  I tried to do a google search but only turned up results from 2017 when the new additions were released.
I took my husband by VCA over the weekend to see which VA earrings he preferred.  My current earrings are MOP YG VA and Turquoise WG sweets.  My husband comes from background where 22kt YG+ is the norm and anything else looks cheap to him, so I was fully expecting the YG VA to be his choice.
I was wrong.  He loved the Pave YG most, next was malachite.  I asked him why and he said, "Because the others look more one-dimensional."  Of course I knew just what to do.
I tried on the YG frivole and he loved them.  I do too.
The NM SA told me that the mini frivole is "out of stock, we have no idea when it will come back" and that the YG small frivole is on backorder for a month+.  Amazingly, I tried the large YG frivole and they were not too heavy!  I have trouble with the VA getting too heavy on my earlobes, but somehow these are OK.  If anyone else is like me and thought they had to stick to the mini frivole for daily wear, I encourage you to try a larger size.  You may be surprised - I really was.  Perhaps the weight of the frivole is more balanced than on the VA, which are more bottom heavy.  The large frivole was slightly hanging forward on my ear, so the small should be perfect for daily wear.  Now the wait begins.


----------



## klynneann

nicole0612 said:


> Does anyone know the history of the frivole collection?  Do they have a long history like the VA?  I tried to do a google search but only turned up results from 2017 when the new additions were released.
> I took my husband by VCA over the weekend to see which VA earrings he preferred.  My current earrings are MOP YG VA and Turquoise WG sweets.  My husband comes from background where 22kt YG+ is the norm and anything else looks cheap to him, so I was fully expecting the YG VA to be his choice.
> I was wrong.  He loved the Pave YG most, next was malachite.  I asked him why and he said, "Because the others look more one-dimensional."  Of course I knew just what to do.
> I tried on the YG frivole and he loved them.  I do too.
> The NM SA told me that the mini frivole is "out of stock, we have no idea when it will come back" and that the YG small frivole is on backorder for a month+.  Amazingly, I tried the large YG frivole and they were not too heavy!  I have trouble with the VA getting too heavy on my earlobes, but somehow these are OK.  If anyone else is like me and thought they had to stick to the mini frivole for daily wear, I encourage you to try a larger size.  You may be surprised - I really was.  Perhaps the weight of the frivole is more balanced than on the VA, which are more bottom heavy.  The large frivole was slightly hanging forward on my ear, so the small should be perfect for daily wear.  Now the wait begins.


YG mini frivole earring is out of stock?!


----------



## nicole0612

klynneann said:


> YG mini frivole earring is out of stock?!



Well this was Bellevue NM, so take this with a grain of salt. However, I just checked and it looks like it is currently not available for purchase on the VCA US website either, though the small YG is available.


----------



## PennyD2911

klynneann said:


> YG mini frivole earring is out of stock?!





nicole0612 said:


> Well this was Bellevue NM, so take this with a grain of salt. However, I just checked and it looks like it is currently not available for purchase on the VCA US website either, though the small YG is available.



The NM VCA seem to be out of stock for a lot of items and my SA says they are not allowed to pull stock from the stand alone VCA boutique.  Before the price increase I asked my NM VCA SA for a VA ring in onyx and a VA ring in carnelian. He told me both were out of stock and was not sure when they would have them.  I havent had this problem in the years I have been buying from NM. Perhaps VCA is allocating less stock to the NM in store boutiques????


----------



## etoupebirkin

PennyD2911 said:


> The NM VCA seem to be out of stock for a lot of items and my SA says they are not allowed to pull stock from the stand alone VCA boutique.  Before the price increase I asked my NM VCA SA for a VA ring in onyx and a VA ring in carnelian. He told me both were out of stock and was not sure when they would have them.  I havent had this problem in the years I have been buying from NM. Perhaps VCA is allocating less stock to the NM in store boutiques????


The only reason why I can think VCA would do this is to give preference to their stand alone boutiques to increase those stores revenue on popular items. I know many of us, including me, purchase VCA at Neimans for the points as well as the convenience. If I had to travel to NYC to purchase VCA, I'd buy a lot less of it.


----------



## PennyD2911

etoupebirkin said:


> The only reason why I can think VCA would do this is to give preference to their stand alone boutiques to increase those stores revenue on popular items. I know many of us, including me, purchase VCA at Neimans for the points as well as the convenience. If I had to travel to NYC to purchase VCA, I'd buy a lot less of it.



At the time I asked my SA for the two VA rings and he could not find them in any NM VCA stock, both rings were showing available on the VCA US website.  So possibly since pieces are handmade and inventory can’t be replenished quickly the stand alone boutiques are supplied first which would account for the long wait time at NM for an item to show in their inventory.


----------



## pazt

PennyD2911 said:


> Hello everyone [emoji846]
> 
> Sorry to be MIA for awhile. It was tax sesaon and then it was summer and there were various groups of family visiting and then its October and I am working toward the last 2016 tax return deadline on Monday and I am wondering
> where this year has gone. LOL
> 
> I have been keeping up with this thread, but had nothing to contribute this year until now.  I purchased the Magic Pendant in Carnelian to commerate a milestone life event. I had to wait for the right color Carnelian to show up, so the pendant arrived today.  It’s beautiful and red is my second favorite color, so I know I will enjoy this beauty.
> View attachment 3851835



welcome back Penny! miss you!


----------



## PennyD2911

pazt said:


> welcome back Penny! miss you!



Thank you pazt [emoji8]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Hi Ladies, I am in Hong Kong and went to the flagship in Princes building. They indeed have an exclusive of Pave/Carnelian Magic necklace. They said there’s also a blue porcelain/Pave version available for another country. They are only available in the necklace version, not bracelet. Not sure if this is the Asia exclusive that was mentioned....

Also saw this bracelet, was an exclusive to Japan but is now available in Hong Kong, price is around €2500. Sorry I didn’t take the best pictures. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I ended up getting the Perlee d’or in white gold. The rose gold version is probably my most worn bracelet. 
	

		
			
		

		
	


View attachment 3857306


----------



## gagabag

Hi all! Is the limited edition magic onynx pendant in wg still available in NY? How much is it after the price increase? Thanks!


----------



## luvprada

I don’t know what happened. I was in the NY store a couple of months ago. Made a very small purchase and they were beyond wonderful to deal with. Also had a necklace lengthened. When it showed up at my home I was shocked to see there was no charge. I was treated wonderfully. Had never been in that store before and the purchase I made was less than 1k.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

luvprada said:


> I don’t know what happened. I was in the NY store a couple of months ago. Made a very small purchase and they were beyond wonderful to deal with. Also had a necklace lengthened. When it showed up at my home I was shocked to see there was no charge. I was treated wonderfully. Had never been in that store before and the purchase I made was less than 1k.


This was my experience as well. 
The SA who assisted me was knowledgeable, patient, and generous with his time and service.


----------



## 911snowball

The NYC store is not my "home store" but I have purchased there. The service was outstanding and I was treated very well. I have heard that the service level in NY can run hot/cold depending on the SA, but it is the exception not the norm. I am troubled by your experience, earringirl, and I hope the VCA NYC manager reads this forum and perhaps reaches out to you for resolution. In this climate, no boutique needs unfavorable customer experiences out there.


----------



## luckylove

911snowball said:


> The NYC store is not my "home store" but I have purchased there. The service was outstanding and I was treated very well. I have heard that the service level in NY can run hot/cold depending on the SA, but it is the exception not the norm. I am troubled by your experience, earringirl, and I hope the VCA NYC manager reads this forum and perhaps reaches out to you for resolution. In this climate, no boutique needs unfavorable customer experiences out there.



I have had really good experiences there as well and it is troubling to hear about the poor treatment. While most boutique experiences have been lovely, I have seen this vary in other boutiques as well. In one of the flagship boutiques, I had the SA and SM treat me like I was crazy for expecting them to size my bracelet evenly. I was told that they would remove an even number of links between each motif, but when I got the piece back, it was still too big and was completely lopsided! In order to fix it, they would have needed to put a link back in at two spots and take one link out at other spots. Who wants a lopsided bracelet?? They knew they screwed up, but tried to pass it off as "French women don't care about those things..." ??  Really??

Needless to say, I do not frequent that boutique anymore, but I am truly happy to work with others where the experience is far better. I think our OP should do the same. I do not think poor service is the rule with VCA; find a boutique that values your business and work with one SA consistently..


----------



## TankerToad

I also have to chime in to say my experience at the NYC VCA Flagship store was really excellent.
I was there a few weeks ago and there was a doorman who greeted me and someone at the inside front desk who also greeted me.
My SA was patient and gracious - I did have an appointment.
And after I left - I had meetings etc while in Manhattan, I came back right before they were to close, and even the doorman remembered and greeted me and everyone inside was kind and friendly.
I'm not a VIP by any means - 
With jewelry which is discretionary spending service is everything...


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> Not typical service.
> You should probably just take your business someplace else.



I agree this is not typical. I was recently in the NYC/BG store and they discovered a problem with one of my posts while cleaning my large frivoles and would not return the earrings to me (not rude, in a good way) until they sent them to the repair shop to be fixed, free of charge.  So this is truly surprising. The post had to be completely replaced. I had them back a few days later.

ETA: I am always offered a place to sit and something to drink and lately they are pushing the chocolates, too. [emoji92] SA will look over several of the same kind of piece to pick the "best one" for me. And beyond the nice doormen there are always two or three people at the front who are always friendly and helpful.


----------



## TankerToad

BBC said:


> I agree this is not typical. I was recently in the NYC/BG store and they discovered a problem with one of my posts while cleaning my large frivoles and would not return the earrings to me (not rude, in a good way) until they sent them to the repair shop to be fixed, free of charge.  So this is truly surprising. The post had to be completely replaced. I had them back a few days later.
> 
> ETA: I am always offered a place to sit and something to drink and lately they are pushing the chocolates, too. [emoji92] SA will look over several of the same kind of piece to pick the "best one" for me. And beyond the nice doormen there are always two or three people at the front who are always friendly and helpful.



THIS!
Very similar to my experience (s) 
And the chocolates are adorable


----------



## cherylc

luckylove said:


> I have had really good experiences there as well and it is troubling to hear about the poor treatment. While most boutique experiences have been lovely, I have seen this vary in other boutiques as well. In one of the flagship boutiques, I had the SA and SM treat me like I was crazy for expecting them to size my bracelet evenly. I was told that they would remove an even number of links between each motif, but when I got the piece back, it was still too big and was completely lopsided! In order to fix it, they would have needed to put a link back in at two spots and take one link out at other spots. Who wants a lopsided bracelet?? They knew they screwed up, but tried to pass it off as "French women don't care about those things..." ??  Really??
> 
> Needless to say, I do not frequent that boutique anymore, but I am truly happy to work with others where the experience is far better. I think our OP should do the same. I do not think poor service is the rule with VCA; find a boutique that values your business and work with one SA consistently..



was this boutique in France? i got my bracelet in the vendome boutique and when i needed it sized the SA immediately said they will remove one link between each motif so that it will be even.


----------



## northerndancer

Does anyone know if VCA will alter the posts on earrings if requested?  I had the opposite problem and found the posts on the sweets were too thick and short for my ears.


----------



## luckylove

cherylc said:


> was this boutique in France? i got my bracelet in the vendome boutique and when i needed it sized the SA immediately said they will remove one link between each motif so that it will be even.



Hi! No, it was not in France.  I was told the same thing, but when my bracelet was returned to me, it was evident the jewelers did something else entirely. My DH and were disappointed they did not handle the mistake well and made us feel like we were somehow crazy for expecting it to be done properly as we had been told. That was the part that bothered us the most.. mistakes can happen, but you take responsibility right away and then offer to remedy the situation. Unfortunately, that isn't what happened. In fairness to the company as a whole, this bad experience is not the norm. In all of the other boutiques we have visited, the service has been stellar.


----------



## luckylove

TankerToad said:


> THIS!
> Very similar to my experience (s)
> And the chocolates are adorable



Love the chocolates too! I was really touched when my VCA sent a huge box filled the chocolates for my birthday.  It was a thoughtful gesture which showed excellent customer relations. Those lovely little gestures go a long way.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

This morning when I looked at the VCA website there were no prices listed and no way to place an order online.
Seems strange as I have never encountered this before...perhaps I clicked on the wrong link?


----------



## klynneann

texasgirliegirl said:


> This morning when I looked at the VCA website there were no prices listed and no way to place an order online.
> Seems strange as I have never encountered this before...perhaps I clicked on the wrong link?


Maybe it was a quick glitch?  I just tried and it's working for me.


----------



## MissAnnette

I guess "bad service" does occasionally happen to "good people." The NYC store is phenomenal. They're very accommodating of my many requests to see this, that and the third without buying lol. They're not pushy and are very knowledgeable about the products.  However, I have a better relationship with the SA's at the Short Hills mall in New jersey, because its a smaller customer base so they're very personal and take the time to respond to my incessant questions etc. I think also that because it is the flagship store and in on fifth avenue, they get a lot of tourists (nothing wrong with that) and may be exhausted from giving "stellar" customer service to each and everyone who walks into the store, even though we know they should, but it is human nature I guess to have an "off day" or two. I'm not making any excuses...I'm just thinking out loud.

If you live in the NY/NJ area, perhaps you can try the van cleef store in Short Hills mall.  Plus the taxes in jersey are cheaper than New York so I save a little, as every penny counts!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I've only been to the NY boutique once, and it was a wonderful experience.  Especially considering I was trying to find a matching bracelet to my necklace.  No easy task in turquoise, even though it was about 6 years ago.


----------



## sweetTHY

northerndancer said:


> Does anyone know if VCA will alter the posts on earrings if requested?  I had the opposite problem and found the posts on the sweets were too thick and short for my ears.



I just had the posts on my vintage earrings changed to longer ones last week at the Houston store. My SA did it in store and I was in and out within 15 minutes. I think you shouldn’t have any problem with that in store.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Ummm...I was just in the NYC store and my SA mentioned there will be another (yes, another) price increase by Oct. 31??!! Is this true? I can't imagine they would do two price increases so close to each other [emoji15].


----------



## lisawhit

nycmamaofone said:


> Ummm...I was just in the NYC store and my SA mentioned there will be another (yes, another) price increase by Oct. 31??!! Is this true? I can't imagine they would do two price increases so close to each other [emoji15].



if this is true, I'm shocked.


----------



## klynneann

lisawhit said:


> if this is true, I'm shocked.


If it's true, I'm angry.


----------



## luckylove

lisawhit said:


> if this is true, I'm shocked.



me too!! I hope this isn't true!!


----------



## Toronto24

Wow I would be shocked! Going in this weekend to buy a couple of things so will ask.

Question for my fellow Canadians- have you used the Birks card promotion for 40 equal payments over 40 months with no interest? If so, was there a 20% payment required? (So 20% paid up front then rest gets split over 40 mos)?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

nycmamaofone said:


> Ummm...I was just in the NYC store and my SA mentioned there will be another (yes, another) price increase by Oct. 31??!! Is this true? I can't imagine they would do two price increases so close to each other [emoji15].


No WAY


----------



## HADASSA

nycmamaofone said:


> Ummm...I was just in the NYC store and my SA mentioned there will be another (yes, another) price increase by Oct. 31??!! Is this true? I can't imagine they would do two price increases so close to each other [emoji15].



Hope you heard “PRICE ADJUSTMENT” (downwards) and NOT increase [emoji1374]

Price increase just in time for the holidays? I wonder if it’s to cover the cost of all the unsold/returned LE Pendants???!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Hope you heard “PRICE ADJUSTMENT” (downwards) and NOT increase [emoji1374]
> 
> Price increase just in time for the holidays? I wonder if it’s to cover the cost of all the unsold/returned LE Pendants???!!!


I am curious about how well the pendants sold.


----------



## tea4two

Toronto24 said:


> Wow I would be shocked! Going in this weekend to buy a couple of things so will ask.
> 
> Question for my fellow Canadians- have you used the Birks card promotion for 40 equal payments over 40 months with no interest? If so, was there a 20% payment required? (So 20% paid up front then rest gets split over 40 mos)?





luckylove said:


> me too!! I hope this isn't true!!





nycmamaofone said:


> Ummm...I was just in the NYC store and my SA mentioned there will be another (yes, another) price increase by Oct. 31??!! Is this true? I can't imagine they would do two price increases so close to each other [emoji15].


.     

Posted this on the VCA World wide Prices discussion thread: I heard the news from my SA today but I thought it would only affect Canada, so just to hedge my bets, I put a small (refundable) deposit on a piece I've been coveting. If there's an increase, I'll be 
price protected, and if I decide not to buy it, my deposit wil be refunded. It's win-win! [emoji16]


----------



## tea4two

Toronto24 said:


> Wow I would be shocked! Going in this weekend to buy a couple of things so will ask.
> 
> Question for my fellow Canadians- have you used the Birks card promotion for 40 equal payments over 40 months with no interest? If so, was there a 20% payment required? (So 20% paid up front then rest gets split over 40 mos)?



@Toronto24: While I'm not familiar with the 40 month payment plan, I do know that with the 12 month payment plan I did not pay 20% paid up front, and there were no hidden charges, either so it was truly interest-free.


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> I am curious about how well the pendants sold.



I was just in Hong Kong and Singapore and the SAs told me that they’re sold out. I didn’t see it IRL but apparently it was much more beautiful in person than in pictures.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> I was just in Hong Kong and Singapore and the SAs told me that they’re sold out. I didn’t see it IRL but apparently it was much more beautiful in person than in pictures.


I wish the same was true in my city. 
Unfortunately the pendant irl was underwhelming and did not resemble the stock photos showing the chatoyant nature of tigers eye. 
Just dark brown.


----------



## nycmamaofone

HADASSA said:


> Hope you heard “PRICE ADJUSTMENT” (downwards) and NOT increase [emoji1374]
> 
> Price increase just in time for the holidays? I wonder if it’s to cover the cost of all the unsold/returned LE Pendants???!!!





tea4two said:


> .
> 
> Posted this on the VCA World wide Prices discussion thread: I heard the news from my SA today but I thought it would only affect Canada, so just to hedge my bets, I put a small (refundable) deposit on a piece I've been coveting. If there's an increase, I'll be
> price protected, and if I decide not to buy it, my deposit wil be refunded. It's win-win! [emoji16]



Honestly part of me thought that she was just saying it to pressure me to buy, but now I'm not so sure...Someone mentioned that the NYC store was empty when they went and the same was true when I was there. Maybe they are desperate for more revenues?? If so I don't know why two price increases would compel people to buy [emoji51].


----------



## HADASSA

nycmamaofone said:


> Honestly part of me thought that she was just saying it to pressure me to buy, but now I'm not so sure...Someone mentioned that the NYC store was empty when they went and the same was true when I was there. Maybe they are desperate for more revenues?? If so I don't know why two price increases would compel people to buy [emoji51].



I think it comes down to greed. VCA seems to be trying to stimulate sales by plugging in all these formulae and sales are still struggling. They are behaving like a fledgling company trying to find their footing.

If I have to be coerced into a purchase by an impending price increase, I ought to have my head examined. No one can/will be holding a big stick over my head. The last time I checked, I still have the purchasing power in MY hands [emoji1374]


----------



## klynneann

texasgirliegirl said:


> I wish the same was true in my city.
> Unfortunately the pendant irl was underwhelming and did not resemble the stock photos showing the chatoyant nature of tigers eye.
> Just dark brown.


There were several available at my NM boutique just a few weeks ago; one was even on display!


----------



## MissAnnette

I hope the tales of another price increase are false. I don't want to be forced to my birthday and Christmas gifts early because of another impending VCA price increase...


----------



## dessert1st

So I spoke to my SA. She says it's things like high jewelry, bridal etc. Think Alhambra, Perlee, Frivole etc are not affected.


----------



## Gal4Dior

I don’t want to discredit bad service reviews entirely on this thread. I recently posted a not so great experience at the SCP store, but I recently had a great service at the Las Vegas Crystals location. 

I don’t understand why I was treated poorly at SCP. They clearly knew that I owned Cartier. Perhaps since it was my first VCA piece and I wasn’t blowing thousands of dollars meant I was not as an important customer? At the Crystals location they offered water and chocolates with no pressure to buy and allowed me to try on as many pieces as I wanted to because I told them I was new to VCA. I’m now wondering better service is received  because I was with my husband. It’s happened before at Cartier, as well. I’m wondering if they just think husbands pay for things. That’s not how it works in my household, though. [emoji4]

Regardless, service seems to vary from store to store. Ultimately I bought another Cartier...and I’m sticking with it. My third Cartier piece is coming my way for Christmas this year. I have had great luck with service from the Saks NYC location.

If VCA does increase their Alhambra pieces again, I guess I won’t be purchasing for a while.


----------



## cloee

Toronto24 said:


> Wow I would be shocked! Going in this weekend to buy a couple of things so will ask.
> 
> Question for my fellow Canadians- have you used the Birks card promotion for 40 equal payments over 40 months with no interest? If so, was there a 20% payment required? (So 20% paid up front then rest gets split over 40 mos)?



Hi. They typically ask for deposit only if you want to reserve an item.  You can split the remaining amount as long as the balance qualifies for the promo. I think the 40 installments requires 8k minimum... which I'm sure is not an issue with the VCA prices. HTH.


----------



## valnsw

dessert1st said:


> So I spoke to my SA. She says it's things like high jewelry, bridal etc. Think Alhambra, Perlee, Frivole etc are not affected.



Echo that. That’s what my SA said when I asked. Watches will have price increase too.


----------



## LadyCupid

...


----------



## MYH

I heard from a crystals SA about a price increase too.  She didn't mention on what and honestly didn't really seem to know.  If it's just high jewelry and watches, then I'm safe.


----------



## tea4two

MYH said:


> I heard from a crystals SA about a price increase too.  She didn't mention on what and honestly didn't really seem to know.  If it's just high jewelry and watches, then I'm safe.



@MYH Me too! But the frequency of these silly price adjustment mind games that VCA plays is annoying.


----------



## Notorious Pink

LVSistinaMM said:


> I don’t want to discredit bad service reviews entirely on this thread. I recently posted a not so great experience at the SCP store, but I recently had a great service at the Las Vegas Crystals location.
> 
> I don’t understand why I was treated poorly at SCP. They clearly knew that I owned Cartier. Perhaps since it was my first VCA piece and I wasn’t blowing thousands of dollars meant I was not as an important customer? At the Crystals location they offered water and chocolates with no pressure to buy and allowed me to try on as many pieces as I wanted to because I told them I was new to VCA. I’m now wondering better service is received  because I was with my husband. It’s happened before at Cartier, as well. I’m wondering if they just think husbands pay for things. That’s not how it works in my household, though. [emoji4]
> 
> Regardless, service seems to vary from store to store. Ultimately I bought another Cartier...and I’m sticking with it. My third Cartier piece is coming my way for Christmas this year. I have had great luck with service from the Saks NYC location.
> 
> If VCA does increase their Alhambra pieces again, I guess I won’t be purchasing for a while.



Service at Crystals is fabulous whether you buy or not.

I have never walked into any jewelry store with DH!!!


----------



## Gal4Dior

BBC said:


> Service at Crystals is fabulous whether you buy or not.
> 
> I have never walked into any jewelry store with DH!!!



I’m determined that if I buy anything from a stand-alone VCA boutique, it will be at Crystals.  I still have the SA’s card and intend on ordering from her when I eventually pull the trigger on a VCA piece. SCP won’t be getting my business.

This is why customer service is so important at any high end brand store. You never know when your lifetime customer will walk in! Don’t judge! Be nice! You would think that would be common sense! <sigh>


----------



## mewt

^Wow, I am so surprised to learn ToysRUs filed for bankruptcy. That's a bit sad...

I've had both good and bad experiences at VCA, really depends on the SA that's there on the day. One is super nice, warm, friendly, patient. And then there's one that's self-important and insincere. Unfortunately when making my most recent purchase, somehow the latter one got her name on the receipt, even though the nice one recommended me the item. So now I'm stuck dealing with the insincere one, for shortening and other services, and it really just puts a damper on the whole experience. She's told me the bracelet can not be shortened evenly, and to expect it back lopsided, so I'll see what I get back... a bit nervous.


----------



## Phoenix123

Natalie j said:


> I was just in Hong Kong and Singapore and the SAs told me that they’re sold out. I didn’t see it IRL but apparently it was much more beautiful in person than in pictures.



I tried these on in London and almost bought them/ wish I had.  They're super beautiful, I really love VCA's RG and the black & little diamonds really stand out and brighten my face, which is surprising bc I keep reading on this forum that when you have dark hair, you should avoid dark colour earrings - sooo not true, at least not in this case, lol.  When I got back to Singapore, my SA urged me to buy and I still refused to buy (STUPID!!).  Now, they're totally sold out here.  My SA told me there were only 6 pairs per boutique.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Phoenix123 said:


> I tried these on in London and almost bought them/ wish I had.  They're super beautiful, I really love VCA's RG and the black & little diamonds really stand out and brighten my face, which is surprising bc I keep reading on this forum that when you have dark hair, you should avoid dark colour earrings - sooo not true, at least not in this case, lol.  When I got back to Singapore, my SA urged me to buy and I still refused to buy (STUPID!!).  Now, they're totally sold out here.  My SA told me there were only 6 pairs per boutique.



Hi Phoenix, I was referring to the Tigers eye pendant. I know HK still has the onyx earrings when I was there 2 weeks ago, saw them on display. Hope you find a pair soon


----------



## Toronto24

cloee said:


> Hi. They typically ask for deposit only if you want to reserve an item.  You can split the remaining amount as long as the balance qualifies for the promo. I think the 40 installments requires 8k minimum... which I'm sure is not an issue with the VCA prices. HTH.



Birks’ new policy on their card to take advantage of 40 months equal payments no interest is 20% down on another method of payment (not the Birks card). 5K minimum spend. Still a fantastic offer. This offer ends Oct 31 but they have such offers frequently enough.


----------



## cloee

Toronto24 said:


> Birks’ new policy on their card to take advantage of 40 months equal payments no interest is 20% down on another method of payment (not the Birks card). 5K minimum spend. Still a fantastic offer. This offer ends Oct 31 but they have such offers frequently enough.



Thanks for the info. i haven't used my card in a while but it might be time to get another VCA piece on my wishlist.


----------



## VandaOrchid

BBC said:


> Service at Crystals is fabulous whether you buy or not.
> 
> I have never walked into any jewelry store with DH!!!



Curious, who do you usually walk into the jewelry store with, if anyone? I often go alone especially if I'm first scouting out a piece of interest. I find I actually feel less pressure and that I can take my time looking at many pieces, or just move on quickly if the items don't look the same IRL as online 

Sometimes I'll bring a friend for opinion when trying to narrow down between a few pieces. The only time I've ever gone to VCA with DH was recently in Paris at the Vendome on vacay. I'm happy to report that I've gotten great service each time no matter which boutique or whom I'm with


----------



## Notorious Pink

karly9 said:


> Curious, who do you usually walk into the jewelry store with, if anyone? I often go alone especially if I'm first scouting out a piece of interest. I find I actually feel less pressure and that I can take my time looking at many pieces, or just move on quickly if the items don't look the same IRL as online
> 
> Sometimes I'll bring a friend for opinion when trying to narrow down between a few pieces. The only time I've ever gone to VCA with DH was recently in Paris at the Vendome on vacay. I'm happy to report that I've gotten great service each time no matter which boutique or whom I'm with



I'm always alone. DH and I go to LV for a few days every year and I don't gamble; I go to Hot Yoga at least once and the rest of my days are spent walking around while he is in lectures. Even at home I go in by myself. Maybe occasionally my mom or DS1 or 2 will be with me, but most of the time it's just me.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

karly9 said:


> Curious, who do you usually walk into the jewelry store with, if anyone? I often go alone especially if I'm first scouting out a piece of interest. I find I actually feel less pressure and that I can take my time looking at many pieces, or just move on quickly if the items don't look the same IRL as online
> 
> Sometimes I'll bring a friend for opinion when trying to narrow down between a few pieces. The only time I've ever gone to VCA with DH was recently in Paris at the Vendome on vacay. I'm happy to report that I've gotten great service each time no matter which boutique or whom I'm with


I prefer to shop VCA (and Hermes) alone unless I’m with another TPF buddy who understands the addiction....


----------



## Phoenix123

Natalie j said:


> Hi Phoenix, I was referring to the Tigers eye pendant. I know HK still has the onyx earrings when I was there 2 weeks ago, saw them on display. Hope you find a pair soon



Ah ok, thank you.  I am on the hunt for a pair.  Hope to get them asap.


----------



## VandaOrchid

BBC said:


> I'm always alone. DH and I go to LV for a few days every year and I don't gamble; I go to Hot Yoga at least once and the rest of my days are spent walking around while he is in lectures. Even at home I go in by myself. Maybe occasionally my mom or DS1 or 2 will be with me, but most of the time it's just me.





texasgirliegirl said:


> I prefer to shop VCA (and Hermes) alone unless I’m with another TPF buddy who understands the addiction....



Glad I'm not the only one who prefers jewelry shopping and high end shopping alone, though recently I've met more like-minded people I enjoy going with once in awhile through this and other online groups. I don't gamble at all either, and love browsing at Crystals especially in the morning/early afternoon when it's empty because everyone else is hungover


----------



## Gal4Dior

I posted as a separate thread, but thought I may get more feedback just responding to this one. Asked admin to delete the other one.  

I’ve been lurking on this forum for awhile now, plotting my first VCA. 

I am Asian with medium complexion and I wear a lot of black at work. So far, I only own white gold/platinum and rose gold jewelry. 

I prefer low maintenance jewelry, something that isn’t too delicate that I can put on and forget about.

I’ve narrowed it down to a few of pieces, but I don’t know which to invest in first. I would appreciate your feedback on what would looks best with my skin tone/hair color and what pieces are great starter pieces. I am looking for a necklace and earring “set.”

- YG Onyx Vintage Alhambra Earclips
- YG Onyx Vintage Alhambra Pendant
- YG Onyx Vintage Alhambra 10 motif Neckace
- YG MOP Magic Two Motif Earrings
- YG MOP Vintage Alhambra Pendant

Many thanks!


----------



## FairGrape

LVSistinaMM said:


> I posted as a separate thread, but thought I may get more feedback just responding to this one. Asked admin to delete the other one.
> 
> I’ve been lurking on this forum for awhile now, plotting my first VCA.
> 
> I am Asian with medium complexion and I wear a lot of black at work. So far, I only own white gold/platinum and rose gold jewelry.
> 
> I prefer low maintenance jewelry, something that isn’t too delicate that I can put on and forget about.
> 
> I’ve narrowed it down to a few of pieces, but I don’t know which to invest in first. I would appreciate your feedback on what would looks best with my skin tone/hair color and what pieces are great starter pieces. I am looking for a necklace and earring “set.”
> 
> - YG Onyx Vintage Alhambra Earclips
> - YG Onyx Vintage Alhambra Pendant
> - YG Onyx Vintage Alhambra 10 motif Neckace
> - YG MOP Magic Two Motif Earrings
> - YG MOP Vintage Alhambra Pendant
> 
> Many thanks!



These are some great choices! But, the word low maintenance stumps me. Both Onyx, & MOP require you to take good care of them. So taking them off while showering & exercising is essential. If you are good with this, I'd lean more towards MOP, and I think that MOP adds that je ne sais quoi to the whole look. I have olive/medium complexion and I own a onyx holiday pendant already that looks great! But I think MOP looks awesome too! You can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Gal4Dior

FairGrape said:


> These are some great choices! But, the word low maintenance stumps me. Both Onyx, & MOP require you to take good care of them. So taking them off while showering & exercising is essential. If you are good with this, I'd lean more towards MOP, and I think that MOP adds that je ne sais quoi to the whole look. I have olive/medium complexion and I own a onyx holiday pendant already that looks great! But I think MOP looks awesome too! You can't go wrong with either.



Thanks @FairGrape - I’m not 100% great about taking off jewelry. Which is why Cartier has served me well. 

I currently have a WG Mikimoto white gold pearl pendant and earrings that I rarely wear because pearls are so delicate.

At the same time, if I chose the MOP set i would probably be for dressier occasions since the earrings are dangly.

The Onyx studs I’ve heard should be taken off in the shower, but if they were to go in accidentally, it would be better the end of the world. 

So hard to choose and your thoughts on this are greatly appreciated!


----------



## lasttotheparty

LVSistinaMM said:


> I posted as a separate thread, but thought I may get more feedback just responding to this one. Asked admin to delete the other one.
> 
> I’ve been lurking on this forum for awhile now, plotting my first VCA.
> 
> I am Asian with medium complexion and I wear a lot of black at work. So far, I only own white gold/platinum and rose gold jewelry.
> 
> I prefer low maintenance jewelry, something that isn’t too delicate that I can put on and forget about.
> 
> I’ve narrowed it down to a few of pieces, but I don’t know which to invest in first. I would appreciate your feedback on what would looks best with my skin tone/hair color and what pieces are great starter pieces. I am looking for a necklace and earring “set.”
> 
> - YG Onyx Vintage Alhambra Earclips
> - YG Onyx Vintage Alhambra Pendant
> - YG Onyx Vintage Alhambra 10 motif Neckace
> - YG MOP Magic Two Motif Earrings
> - YG MOP Vintage Alhambra Pendant
> 
> Many thanks!


Pure Alhambra comes in onyx and mop and can be left on 24\7 due to the coating. Pave and the all gold pieces can also be worn without worry.


----------



## Gal4Dior

lasttotheparty said:


> Pure Alhambra comes in onyx and mop and can be left on 24\7 due to the coating. Pave and the all gold pieces can also be worn without worry.



Thanks for letting me know! [emoji4]


----------



## mirrorbeyond

LVSistinaMM said:


> I posted as a separate thread, but thought I may get more feedback just responding to this one. Asked admin to delete the other one.
> 
> I’ve been lurking on this forum for awhile now, plotting my first VCA.
> 
> I am Asian with medium complexion and I wear a lot of black at work. So far, I only own white gold/platinum and rose gold jewelry.
> 
> I prefer low maintenance jewelry, something that isn’t too delicate that I can put on and forget about.
> 
> I’ve narrowed it down to a few of pieces, but I don’t know which to invest in first. I would appreciate your feedback on what would looks best with my skin tone/hair color and what pieces are great starter pieces. I am looking for a necklace and earring “set.”
> 
> - YG Onyx Vintage Alhambra Earclips
> - YG Onyx Vintage Alhambra Pendant
> - YG Onyx Vintage Alhambra 10 motif Neckace
> - YG MOP Magic Two Motif Earrings
> - YG MOP Vintage Alhambra Pendant
> 
> Many thanks!



Since you said you are looking for a set for more formal occasion, I think either onyx earclips+10motif necklace or MOP 2motif earrings+pendant will be good choice.  Now I’m terms of which set, I think you need to consider 1) do you like black on black? As you wear a lot of black, will onyx be too boring for you or you actually like the formal feel of all black? 2) are you an earring person or a necklace person?  That is, do you want to showcase your earrings more or necklace more when you pick your jewelry.

Hope it helps!


----------



## Rami00

Happy Halloween my VCA family! 
I have a question for you, as I am working on my next target. Yes, I take  pis and look at it time to time.  Is it me or the YG love bracelet look out of place in this stack 

Thank you for the feedback


----------



## klynneann

Rami00 said:


> Happy Halloween my VCA family!
> I have a question for you, as I am working on my next target. Yes, I take  pis and look at it time to time.  Is it me or the YG love bracelet look out of place in this stack
> 
> Thank you for the feedback
> 
> View attachment 3867475


I don't think it looks out of place at all, especially seeing as how the rings you're wearing are yg.


----------



## Rami00

@klynneann thank you babe. Maybe I am over thinking it.


----------



## Coconuts40

Rami00 said:


> Happy Halloween my VCA family!
> I have a question for you, as I am working on my next target. Yes, I take  pis and look at it time to time.  Is it me or the YG love bracelet look out of place in this stack
> 
> Thank you for the feedback
> 
> View attachment 3867475



Hi Rami,
I think it looks very good, not out of place at all.  
I take photos as well before some purchases...how did we survive before camera phones!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Rami00 said:


> Happy Halloween my VCA family!
> I have a question for you, as I am working on my next target. Yes, I take  pis and look at it time to time.  Is it me or the YG love bracelet look out of place in this stack
> 
> Thank you for the feedback
> 
> View attachment 3867475



Not out of place but 3 is maybe too many? Especially since the Perlee is wider than Love. That’s why I ended up getting the Perlee d’or for stacking lol.. [emoji6][emoji8]


----------



## HADASSA

Rami00 said:


> Happy Halloween my VCA family!
> I have a question for you, as I am working on my next target. Yes, I take  pis and look at it time to time.  Is it me or the YG love bracelet look out of place in this stack
> 
> Thank you for the feedback
> 
> View attachment 3867475


Rami, can you play around with it and stack the YG LOVE on the end instead of the middle? Maybe the YG is interrupting the flow of the WG from the PC to the WG LOVE


----------



## MissAnnette

Rami00 said:


> Happy Halloween my VCA family!
> I have a question for you, as I am working on my next target. Yes, I take  pis and look at it time to time.  Is it me or the YG love bracelet look out of place in this stack
> 
> Thank you for the feedback
> 
> View attachment 3867475



Hi Rami!!
It does not look one bit out of place in the stack. I think its something about the perlee being wider than the love that could be making you feel that way. Overall it looks good to me. I like the potential stack


----------



## sbelle

I am sure that many of you received the latest mailing on the Perlee collection , but for those who didn’t I wanted to share this interesting information from the brochure .  

The latest pearls of gold 5 row bracelet is based on a design from 1948.  

The brochure says:  
 “VCA has been using gold beads in its creations since the 1920’s.   In 1948 they multiplied to form the necklaces, earrings, bracelets, and watches in the Couscous collection , inspired by a voyage to Morocco by the Arpels family.”

So interesting !


----------



## Toronto24

Rami00 said:


> Happy Halloween my VCA family!
> I have a question for you, as I am working on my next target. Yes, I take  pis and look at it time to time.  Is it me or the YG love bracelet look out of place in this stack
> 
> Thank you for the feedback
> 
> View attachment 3867475



Hi Rami! I don’t think it looks out of place at all. I think this stack looks great! Again, loving how you mix your metals [emoji173]️


----------



## PennyD2911

sbelle said:


> I am sure that many of you received the latest mailing on the Perlee collection , but for those who didn’t I wanted to share this interesting information from the brochure .
> 
> The latest pearls of gold 5 row bracelet is based on a design from 1948.
> 
> The brochure says:
> “VCA has been using gold beads in its creations since the 1920’s.   In 1948 they multiplied to form the necklaces, earrings, bracelets, and watches in the Couscous collection , inspired by a voyage to Morocco by the Arpels family.”
> I saw that to, and I slso found it interesting.  Part of the fun for me when I consider a new luxury item is doing the research and learning everything possible about what I am considering. [emoji4]
> So interesting !
> 
> View attachment 3867616
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Sbelle - when I replied to your post,my reply ended up in the text of your post. The tPF iPad app has been a pain for me since last weekend.


----------



## sbelle

^ I can relate — have the same problem sometimes!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Rami00 said:


> Happy Halloween my VCA family!
> I have a question for you, as I am working on my next target. Yes, I take  pis and look at it time to time.  Is it me or the YG love bracelet look out of place in this stack
> 
> Thank you for the feedback
> 
> View attachment 3867475


I prefer the Perlee bracelet paired with VCA. 
The love is industrial looking imo. It’s a nice bracelet but I prefer it paired with another love or a JUC.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> I am sure that many of you received the latest mailing on the Perlee collection , but for those who didn’t I wanted to share this interesting information from the brochure .
> 
> The latest pearls of gold 5 row bracelet is based on a design from 1948.
> 
> The brochure says:
> “VCA has been using gold beads in its creations since the 1920’s.   In 1948 they multiplied to form the necklaces, earrings, bracelets, and watches in the Couscous collection , inspired by a voyage to Morocco by the Arpels family.”
> 
> So interesting !
> 
> View attachment 3867616


This makes so much sense. 
No wonder this new bracelet has a vintage vibe. 
It’s much nicer in person. Pretty by itself.


----------



## Rami00

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Rami,
> I think it looks very good, not out of place at all.
> I take photos as well before some purchases...how did we survive before camera phones!!


Thank you!  I was thinking the same thing the other day. And what about asking questions/advice ..no forums either  not all our friends share same passion.


----------



## Rami00

sbelle thank you for sharing the brochure pics, very interesting.


----------



## Rami00

HADASSA said:


> Rami, can you play around with it and stack the YG LOVE on the end instead of the middle? Maybe the YG is interrupting the flow of the WG from the PC to the WG LOVE


I truly think that's what it is! Thank yo so much  I will go back again to take more pics, my SA has a patience of an angel


----------



## Rami00

texasgirliegirl I know what you mean. It's like combining two genre together.  Thank you for the feeback. I always look at Natalie j pics on IG, I love how she could pull any stack, ugh...I am jelly


----------



## Rami00

MissAnnette Toronto24 thank you gorgeous ladies!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Rami00 said:


> texasgirliegirl I know what you mean. It's like combining two genre together.  Thank you for the feeback. I always look at Natalie j pics on IG, I love how she could pull any stack, ugh...I am jelly


I know what you mean.
This is just a situation where i feel that more is not more.
The diamond perlee clover bracelet is such a fabulous bracelet. Paired with the perles ‘d’or is lovely and allows the stacking vibe without detracting from the design.
Sometimes I worry that all the stacking makes more a statement about “look what I have” vs looking beautiful, balanced and tasteful.
You have such a well edited aesthetic/ philosophy that the VCA plus two loved in two different golds ust doesn’t seem to fit.
I mean no offense to those who love this loo. 
When worn with confidence I believe that anybody can pull off just about anything.


----------



## VandaOrchid

@Rami00 I think you could definitely pull off the stack in your picture, but agree with TGG that the Perlee clover and Perlee d'Or would go together even better. I considered getting both the Perlees in RG and think the two are a match made in heaven! 

Would you consider getting both Perlees as a stack and maybe alternating with the Loves stack every few weeks or months for a different look? As a bonus the Perlee are so easy to take off you could wear them singly as well for even more variety.


----------



## ChaneLisette

Rami00 said:


> Happy Halloween my VCA family!
> I have a question for you, as I am working on my next target. Yes, I take  pis and look at it time to time.  Is it me or the YG love bracelet look out of place in this stack
> 
> Thank you for the feedback
> 
> View attachment 3867475


I think something is off too. Perhaps I am used to your two Loves together and the classic simplicity of that look but the VCA bracelet seems to have a different vibe. VCA’s white gold is much brighter than the love bracelet so to me it looks like three different shades of gold. I stack my VCA perlee clover with my rose gold Love bracelet and often wonder if it is too much. Between the clovers and the screw patterns I am not sure. It always looks great on everyone else but I think it can look busy on me.


----------



## Toronto24

karly9 said:


> @Rami00 I think you could definitely pull off the stack in your picture, but agree with TGG that the Perlee clover and Perlee d'Or would go together even better. I considered getting both the Perlees in RG and think the two are a match made in heaven!
> 
> Would you consider getting both Perlees as a stack and maybe alternating with the Loves stack every few weeks or months for a different look? As a bonus the Perlee are so easy to take off you could wear them singly as well for even more variety.



If only money few on trees! I would also definitely get ALL of the perlee bracelets- they are all so beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## 911snowball

Agree!


----------



## Toronto24

*grew


----------



## Toronto24

I spoke with my SA today and was informed that the RG sweets will be discontinued. I’m not sure if this applies for other RG alhambra pieces as well as I was specifically asking about the earstuds.


----------



## MissAnnette

Toronto24 said:


> I spoke with my SA today and was informed that the RG sweets will be discontinued. I’m not sure if this applies for other RG alhambra pieces as well as I was specifically asking about the earstuds.



Oh no! Does this apply to the bracelets? the Carnelian sweet is in RG and I've been thinking about it. If it is being discontinued, I think its best to bite the proverbial bullet and get it.


----------



## cherylc

Toronto24 said:


> I spoke with my SA today and was informed that the RG sweets will be discontinued. I’m not sure if this applies for other RG alhambra pieces as well as I was specifically asking about the earstuds.



that’s strange! i thought it was quite popular, isn’t the heart sweet in RG? maybe they will just replace it with yellow gold but keep the styles? or do u mean the all gold pieces?


----------



## Toronto24

MissAnnette said:


> Oh no! Does this apply to the bracelets? the Carnelian sweet is in RG and I've been thinking about it. If it is being discontinued, I think its best to bite the proverbial bullet and get it.





cherylc said:


> that’s strange! i thought it was quite popular, isn’t the heart sweet in RG? maybe they will just replace it with yellow gold but keep the styles? or do u mean the all gold pieces?



I don’t know- I was inquiring about the sweets and vintage necklace that are all RG- I was told there was one left where I am and that they were being discontinued. I don’t know whether this applies to other RG items and whether this applied to just the sweet earrings or necklace as well. She also didn’t seem to know about the mini lotus earrings coming out soon.


----------



## Phoenix123

I just plonked down a 50% deposit for a pair of Vintage Alhambra LE Onyx earrings!!  Yay!!

I love the 6-motif Magic necklace that matches this (the one with the Onyx, white MOP and grey MOP motif combo)!!


----------



## nicole0612

Phoenix123 said:


> I just plonked down a 50% deposit for a pair of Vintage Alhambra LE Onyx earrings!!  Yay!!
> 
> I love the 6-motif Magic necklace that matches this (the one with the Onyx, white MOP and grey MOP motif combo)!!



Congrats! It really is a fabulous LE item.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Phoenix123 said:


> I just plonked down a 50% deposit for a pair of Vintage Alhambra LE Onyx earrings!!  Yay!!
> 
> I love the 6-motif Magic necklace that matches this (the one with the Onyx, white MOP and grey MOP motif combo)!!



Congrats!! I love them so much but my money tree is not big enough to get them. I don't understand why the pricing is sooo much.  But they are truly stunning and if I had them I'd wear them nonstop. Enjoy!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Phoenix123 said:


> I just plonked down a 50% deposit for a pair of Vintage Alhambra LE Onyx earrings!!  Yay!!
> 
> I love the 6-motif Magic necklace that matches this (the one with the Onyx, white MOP and grey MOP motif combo)!!



Looks like we'll be twins on both!!! [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## Notorious Pink

I keep forgetting to post this window pic
[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## klynneann

BBC said:


> I keep forgetting to post this window pic
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3869877


Wow!


----------



## nicole0612

nycmamaofone said:


> Congrats!! I love them so much but my money tree is not big enough to get them. I don't understand why the pricing is sooo much.  But they are truly stunning and if I had them I'd wear them nonstop. Enjoy!



I really wish I had purchased them before the price increase. Weren't they under $6,000 originally?


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> I keep forgetting to post this window pic
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3869877



Stunning!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> I really wish I had purchased them before the price increase. Weren't they under $6,000 originally?



Yes, they were $5750 or something like that.


----------



## innerpeace85

What is magic alahambra earrings please? VCA website has issues and doesnt load any images. TIA!!


----------



## Phoenix123

BBC said:


> Looks like we'll be twins on both!!! [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]



Yaaay!!  Your pics & posts enabled me to get the LE earrings.  I blame you!! hehe


----------



## Phoenix123

BBC said:


> I keep forgetting to post this window pic
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3869877



OMG!! Faint!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> I keep forgetting to post this window pic
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3869877


Omg!!!!


----------



## kimber418

BBC said:


> I keep forgetting to post this window pic
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3869877



So original and beautiful❤️


----------



## Mimicatz

Hi everyone, I'm very new to VCA and after taking in all of the knowledge, comments and suggestions you shared in this thread, I've decided to get my first piece of VCA jewelry.  

Currently my shortlists are:
1. Vintage Alhambra turquoise necklace in white gold
2. Vintage Alhambra pink opal necklace in white gold

These are from resellers.  I want something with a pop of colour that I can wear every day.  I usually wear dark colour clothes with a pop of pink/red/purple colour jewelry or handbag to brighten things up a little bit.  But having seen all the gorgeous turquoise items posted here I'm also considering the turquoise necklace too. 

Which of the 2 options do you think it's better as a first piece?  Or do you have any other suggestions?  Many thanks!


----------



## mewt

Turquoise is a classic (and supposedly getting harder to find), but I'd recommend you go with what you'd personally enjoy wearing and get the most use out of.

Just wanted to note, I was worried about sending in my bracelet for shortening as the SA insisted it must be shortened unevenly between the motifs, that's just how it's done, and made me feel silly for wanting it to be even. Today, my bracelet came back and it is absolutely perfect, they removed the same number of links between each motif, as I'd originally wanted!

So that means the SA was misinformed, and misrepresented the company while making me feel bad. I definitely do not want her as my SA for future purchases, but am glad I can continue to have faith in VCA as a company. So happy my bracelet is not lopsided!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Phoenix123 said:


> Yaaay!!  Your pics & posts enabled me to get the LE earrings.  I blame you!! hehe



LOL I'm ok with that!!! [emoji38]


----------



## birkin10600

BBC said:


> I keep forgetting to post this window pic
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3869877


Omg! So pretty![emoji7]


----------



## PennyD2911

Mimicatz said:


> Hi everyone, I'm very new to VCA and after taking in all of the knowledge, comments and suggestions you shared in this thread, I've decided to get my first piece of VCA jewelry.
> 
> Currently my shortlists are:
> 1. Vintage Alhambra turquoise necklace in white gold
> 2. Vintage Alhambra pink opal necklace in white gold
> 
> These are from resellers.  I want something with a pop of colour that I can wear every day.  I usually wear dark colour clothes with a pop of pink/red/purple colour jewelry or handbag to brighten things up a little bit.  But having seen all the gorgeous turquoise items posted here I'm also considering the turquoise necklace too.
> 
> Which of the 2 options do you think it's better as a first piece?  Or do you have any other suggestions?  Many thanks!


Turquoise is my favorite of all the stones, so my opinion is biased.  
A VCA Vintage Alhambra turquoise piece from the VCA Boutique is becoming an urban legend. LOL


----------



## Mimicatz

PennyD2911 said:


> Turquoise is my favorite of all the stones, so my opinion is biased.
> A VCA Vintage Alhambra turquoise piece from the VCA Boutique is becoming an urban legend. LOL




@PennyD2911 , I can totally understand why you and many others here are biased towards turquoise!  I rarely wear blue/green clothes/handbags/jewelry but found the VCA turquoise creations are truly amazing, hence my growing love for them now!


----------



## PennyD2911

Mimicatz said:


> @PennyD2911 , I can totally understand why you and many others here are biased towards turquoise!  I rarely wear blue/green clothes/handbags/jewelry but found the VCA turquoise creations are truly amazing, hence my growing love for them now!



I dont wear color, my entire wardrobe consists of black, white, gray and blue denim, but I LOVE color!!  I do as you say you do, add the color in my jewelry and handbags, so my love of VCA pieces with turquoise and carnelian and the other stones works well with anything I wear. [emoji846]


----------



## MissAnnette

Spoke to my SA this weekend and she told me there's a worldwide shortage of the frivole bracelets and rings. However, she didn't specify if the shortage was in WG or YG pieces. Being that (as you probably all know because I have been talking about it non-stop) I am getting the mini frivole in YG for my birthday in two weeks, she asked that I order via telephone a week ahead of time so she can ensure it'll be at the store when I go pick it up. So, to the extent you are thinking about getting something from the frivole family, be sure to check with your SA first so she/he can order same for you a few days in advance. x


----------



## nicole0612

MissAnnette said:


> Spoke to my SA this weekend and she told me there's a worldwide shortage of the frivole bracelets and rings. However, she didn't specify if the shortage was in WG or YG pieces. Being that (as you probably all know because I have been talking about it non-stop) I am getting the mini frivole in YG for my birthday in two weeks, she asked that I order via telephone a week ahead of time so she can ensure it'll be at the store when I go pick it up. So, to the extent you are thinking about getting something from the frivole family, be sure to check with your SA first so she/he can order same for you a few days in advance. x


I was told the same thing about the frivole earrings, only available for immediate purchase in the large size, so I ordered and am waiting for when they are available.  This was at NM, so perhaps they are in stock at the boutique.


----------



## HADASSA

nicole0612 said:


> I was told the same thing about the frivole earrings, only available for immediate purchase in the large size, so I ordered and am waiting for when they are available.  This was at NM, so perhaps they are in stock at the boutique.



Nicole, did you order (want) them in the small size? I think NM is awaiting replenishment of their stock for the holidays [emoji319]


----------



## nicole0612

HADASSA said:


> Nicole, did you order (want) them in the small size? I think NM is awaiting replenishment of their stock for the holidays [emoji319]



Yes, I ordered in the small size, you are correct  I was told they will arrive before the holidays. However, I was told the minis are out of stock. Not sure if this has changed.


----------



## pazt

This was our local store's window too


----------



## HADASSA

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, I ordered in the small size, you are correct  I was told they will arrive before the holidays. However, I was told the minis are out of stock. Not sure if this has changed.



I can find out for you tomorrow if you wish...

YG, in the small and minis, yes????


----------



## nicole0612

HADASSA said:


> I can find out for you tomorrow if you wish...
> 
> YG, in the small and minis, yes????



Yes! Thank you, please do let me know what you find out


----------



## HADASSA

nicole0612 said:


> Yes! Thank you, please do let me know what you find out


Will do


----------



## TankerToad

The frivole between the finger ring in white gold pave is the VCA Christmas Ad in all the magazines 
Poor planning on their part if it's already sold out [emoji44]


----------



## TankerToad

pazt said:


> View attachment 3872564
> 
> 
> This was our local store's window too



These brooches are so pretty 
The smaller size can be worn as a necklace 
They also come in turquoise (a year wait if ordered, I was told)
Lapis is also available (but with a six month wait)


----------



## HADASSA

nicole0612 said:


> Yes! Thank you, please do let me know what you find out



Nicole, there are NO MINIS NOR SMALL in YG in the system. And NO WORD when they are expected in [emoji20]


----------



## klynneann

HADASSA said:


> Nicole, there are NO MINIS NOR SMALL in YG in the system. And NO WORD when they are expected in [emoji20]


  Story of my life - why didn't I get the mini earrings when I had the chance?!  I always wait too long...


----------



## HADASSA

klynneann said:


> Story of my life - why didn't I get the mini earrings when I had the chance?!  I always wait too long...



K, I didn’t ask at the boutiques - this is at NM.

If you really do want them, maybe you can call your nearest boutique?

Just checked the website - the minis and the SM in YG can’t be “added to shopping bag.”


----------



## klynneann

HADASSA said:


> K, I didn’t ask at the boutiques - this is at NM.
> 
> If you really do want them, maybe you can call your nearest boutique?
> 
> Just checked the website - the minis and the SM in YG can’t be “added to shopping bag.”


Thanks for clarifying, Hadassa.  Yes, whenever I got to look at the minis on the VCA website, it redirects me to the French site, which I take means that they're out of stock in the US.  Although if they are going to come back in stock (and I imagine they would?), the boutique would probably get it first...


----------



## 911snowball

klynneann, I was just at my boutique over the weekend. I am in the US.  They had a pair of the mini frivoles in both yg and wg in the case.  If you are interested, I can pass along the manager's contact info. They are wonderful to work with. However, it is always so nice to work with your local boutique to get great service and build a good relationship. I can always inquire to see if they are still available.  It is a VCA boutique, not part of NM.


----------



## klynneann

911snowball said:


> klynneann, I was just at my boutique over the weekend. I am in the US.  They had a pair of the mini frivoles in both yg and wg in the case.  If you are interested, I can pass along the manager's contact info. They are wonderful to work with. However, it is always so nice to work with your local boutique to get great service and build a good relationship. I can always inquire to see if they are still available.  It is a VCA boutique, not part of NM.


Hm, that's interesting.  So not available online, but perhaps by calling your boutique.  I do have someone I've worked with in the past at the NYC boutique, so maybe I will call there.  I actually hadn't planned on purchasing them for another few months, but my birthday is coming up and DH has been asking questions (even though I already received this year's birthday present in March lol!).  I will hint that he should call the boutique rather than NM lol. Thank you both for the info!


----------



## nicole0612

HADASSA said:


> K, I didn’t ask at the boutiques - this is at NM.
> 
> If you really do want them, maybe you can call your nearest boutique?
> 
> Just checked the website - the minis and the SM in YG can’t be “added to shopping bag.”





911snowball said:


> klynneann, I was just at my boutique over the weekend. I am in the US.  They had a pair of the mini frivoles in both yg and wg in the case.  If you are interested, I can pass along the manager's contact info. They are wonderful to work with. However, it is always so nice to work with your local boutique to get great service and build a good relationship. I can always inquire to see if they are still available.  It is a VCA boutique, not part of NM.



Thank you both! I have been trying to get the YG mini frivoles for 5 months through NM and was told they were not available at NM but maybe would be coming in at some point. The last time I went to my NM (~2 weeks ago) they said the minis were not available and they had no idea when they would be available again. Of course I checked the website and the minis were out of stock in YG also. My NM also did not have the smalls but let me put an order in for when they are available. The SA said for the smalls there was reason to think they would get the shipment before Christmas, but the last client on the waitlist had been waiting for 4 weeks at that point for the smalls. Maybe I will try calling the VCA CS line to see if they are available anywhere in the US.


----------



## HADASSA

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you both! I have been trying to get the YG mini frivoles for 5 months through NM and was told they were not available at NM but maybe would be coming in at some point. The last time I went to my NM (~2 weeks ago) they said the minis were not available and they had no idea when they would be available again. Of course I checked the website and the minis were out of stock in YG also. My NM also did not have the smalls but let me put an order in for when they are available. The SA said for the smalls there was reason to think they would get the shipment before Christmas, but the last client on the waitlist had been waiting for 4 weeks at that point for the smalls. Maybe I will try calling the VCA CS line to see if they are available anywhere in the US.



I think CS can check boutique stock for you across the US and purchase at a boutique instead (billing and shipping addresses must be the same).


----------



## HADASSA

klynneann said:


> Thanks for clarifying, Hadassa.  Yes, whenever I got to look at the minis on the VCA website, it redirects me to the French site, which I take means that they're out of stock in the US.  Although if they are going to come back in stock (and I imagine they would?), the boutique would probably get it first...



I have this belief that the FRIVOLES in YG have been made scarce (RESTED) to push the NEW MINI LOTUS - I could be wrong.


----------



## nicole0612

HADASSA said:


> I think CS can check boutique stock for you across the US and purchase at a boutique instead (billing and shipping addresses must be the same).



Even better, I will try this


----------



## klynneann

HADASSA said:


> I have this belief that the FRIVOLES in YG have been made scarce (RESTED) to push the NEW MINI LOTUS - I could be wrong.


That's rude - they're two entirely different price points!


----------



## nicole0612

If anyone is interested in the YG mini frivole, there are some scattered at Boutiques through the US, 1 here and 1 there; New York has 2 currently, if anyone else is interesting in purchasing.


----------



## klynneann

nicole0612 said:


> If anyone is interested in the YG mini frivole, there are some scattered at Boutiques through the US, 1 here and 1 there; New York has 2 currently, if anyone else is interesting in purchasing.


Thank you!  I'll have to casually mention it to DH...


----------



## purseinsanity

Just go to back from Dubai and saw the LE there.  So pretty


----------



## purseinsanity

.


----------



## purseinsanity

Can't seem to get the picture to post!


----------



## cherylc

HADASSA said:


> I have this belief that the FRIVOLES in YG have been made scarce (RESTED) to push the NEW MINI LOTUS - I could be wrong.



ohhhh mini lotus!! have pics been posted yet???


----------



## nicole0612

cherylc said:


> ohhhh mini lotus!! have pics been posted yet???



Hi,  you can find photos on page 2 and 3 of this thread.
Lotus vs VA WG Pave earrings
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Lotus-vs-VA-WG-Pave-earrings.974632/


----------



## HADASSA

klynneann said:


> That's rude - they're two entirely different price points!


Trying to think of a logical explanation for this...keep coming up empty


----------



## HADASSA

purseinsanity said:


> Just go to back from Dubai and saw the LE there.  So pretty


Which LE? Dubai Mall 20-motifs?


----------



## Notorious Pink

HADASSA said:


> Which LE? Dubai Mall 20-motifs?



WHYYYY is this on the US site???


----------



## Notorious Pink

BBC said:


> WHYYYY is this on the US site???



Yesterday - see on upper right it’s US site -




Closeup -


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> WHYYYY is this on the US site???





BBC said:


> Yesterday - see on upper right it’s US site -
> 
> View attachment 3874113
> 
> 
> Closeup -
> 
> View attachment 3874114



Just saw it as well but NO PRICE. I am sure it's not available for outright purchase but maybe placed there for SO inspiration???

Since it's an LE, it cannot be SO'ed as is but maybe a variation of some sort ?


----------



## Notorious Pink

HADASSA said:


> Just saw it as well but NO PRICE. I am sure it's not available for outright purchase but maybe placed there for SO inspiration???



I MIGHT have to do that!!! [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## park56

BBC said:


> I MIGHT have to do that!!! [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


Please let us know if you do! I didn't like the idea of porcelain but the lavender is irresistible!


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi does anyone know a NM boutique that has large YG frivole in stock? Thanks!


----------



## HADASSA

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi does anyone know a NM boutique that has large YG frivole in stock? Thanks!



Just checked - they don’t [emoji20]


----------



## Rami00

@BBC it's showing up on Canadian website too!!


----------



## HADASSA

Rami00 said:


> @BBC it's showing up on Canadian website too!!



Rami, do you think VCA is whetting our appetites for the 50th by showing this on the various websites?


----------



## Rami00

@HADASSA this is exactly what I was thinking. Sigh. There is no price on website....which tells me it would be away above my budget lol


----------



## innerpeace85

HADASSA said:


> Just checked - they don’t [emoji20]


I got it through VCA boutique. Thanks for checking for me!


----------



## HADASSA

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I got it through VCA boutique. Thanks for checking for me!



No problem [emoji253]


----------



## HADASSA

Rami00 said:


> @HADASSA this is exactly what I was thinking. Sigh. There is no price on website....which tells me it would be away above my budget lol



I estimate a piece like this to be in the vicinity of US$55K [emoji30]


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Rami, do you think VCA is whetting our appetites for the 50th by showing this on the various websites?





Rami00 said:


> @HADASSA this is exactly what I was thinking. Sigh. There is no price on website....which tells me it would be away above my budget lol



The info on the US website says it's the Dubai Mall Edition.


----------



## Notorious Pink

So are they torturing us or merely teasing us???


----------



## sailorstripes

BBC said:


> So are they torturing us or merely teasing us???



Hi BBC do you think there is any chance the Fifth Avenue boutique has one so we can visit with it in person? I would love to see this up close!


----------



## Notorious Pink

sailorstripes said:


> Hi BBC do you think there is any chance the Fifth Avenue boutique has one so we can visit with it in person? I would love to see this up close!



I might try to find out...


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> The info on the US website says it's the Dubai Mall Edition.



Yes Penny, it was an LE ONLY available in the UAE (Dubai to be more precise).


----------



## HADASSA

sailorstripes said:


> Hi BBC do you think there is any chance the Fifth Avenue boutique has one so we can visit with it in person? I would love to see this up close!





BBC said:


> I might try to find out...



I doubt very much it is available in NYC, because from past intel, it was sold out in the ME MARKET.


----------



## Notorious Pink

HADASSA said:


> I doubt very much it is available in NYC, because from past intel, it was sold out in the ME MARKET.



Aha! So it’s torture, then!!!


----------



## lovevca

I just looked at the US VCA website and saw these two tempting beauties that I hadn't noticed before.   Are they, in fact, new, or have I just become slow on my game?


----------



## HADASSA

lovevca said:


> I just looked at the US VCA website and saw these two tempting beauties that I hadn't noticed before.   Are they, in fact, new, or have I just become slow on my game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3876871
> View attachment 3876872



They have been around a while but maybe because of availability, from time to time, they may not show up on the website.


----------



## Phoenix123

**deleted**


----------



## Sparkledolll

Just received these pics of the mini lotus from my SA. I believe they are launching today. [emoji2]


----------



## klynneann

HADASSA said:


> Nicole, there are NO MINIS NOR SMALL in YG in the system. And NO WORD when they are expected in [emoji20]





911snowball said:


> klynneann, I was just at my boutique over the weekend. I am in the US.  They had a pair of the mini frivoles in both yg and wg in the case.  If you are interested, I can pass along the manager's contact info. They are wonderful to work with. However, it is always so nice to work with your local boutique to get great service and build a good relationship. I can always inquire to see if they are still available.  It is a VCA boutique, not part of NM.





nicole0612 said:


> If anyone is interested in the YG mini frivole, there are some scattered at Boutiques through the US, 1 here and 1 there; New York has 2 currently, if anyone else is interesting in purchasing.



Thank you all so much for your help - I was able to snag a pair of the mini frivole earrings in YG.  I went through the NYC boutique and my SA there said it was the last pair and had just come in that morning (this was yesterday).  Interestingly, my husband was able to "add to bag" a pair over the weekend on the website (Sunday, I think), and he even printed out a picture of them with the US price, but when I went to try it yesterday it redirected me to the French site.  I'm expecting these lovelies to arrive tomorrow - I'm always a little nervous about ordering over the phone sight unseen, but hopefully they will be perfect!


----------



## Coconuts40

klynneann said:


> Thank you all so much for your help - I was able to snag a pair of the mini frivole earrings in YG.  I went through the NYC boutique and my SA there said it was the last pair and had just come in that morning (this was yesterday).  Interestingly, my husband was able to "add to bag" a pair over the weekend on the website (Sunday, I think), and he even printed out a picture of them with the US price, but when I went to try it yesterday it redirected me to the French site.  I'm expecting these lovelies to arrive tomorrow - I'm always a little nervous about ordering over the phone sight unseen, but hopefully they will be perfect!



Wow these earrings have been quite a success for Van Cleef. Can't wait to hear how you like them, I am wearing my mini frivole YG right now, and just adore them.


----------



## ghoztz

Natalie j said:


> Just received these pics of the mini lotus from my SA. I believe they are launching today. [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3879185
> View attachment 3879187



the mini lotus is so gorgeous!! do you have prices for these?


----------



## Sparkledolll

ghoztz said:


> the mini lotus is so gorgeous!! do you have prices for these?



Sorry I didn’t ask. Maybe they’re on the VCA website?


----------



## pazt

ghoztz said:


> the mini lotus is so gorgeous!! do you have prices for these?



Pendant $ 5030
Earrings $9700
bracelet $ 5050


----------



## purseinsanity

HADASSA said:


> I estimate a piece like this to be in the vicinity of US$55K [emoji30]


It was approximately US $65K with the exchange rate, when I was in Dubai.


----------



## purseinsanity

HADASSA said:


> Yes Penny, it was an LE ONLY available in the UAE (Dubai to be more precise).


I saw it in person and it was exquisite.  My husband made me try it on and loved it on me.  If I'd had an extra US $65K lying around, I would've totally gotten it!


----------



## Coconuts40

ghoztz said:


> the mini lotus is so gorgeous!! do you have prices for these?



This is in CAD pricing.
The are called Lotus openwork earrings mini model.


----------



## Rami00

My SA sent me a video and comparison pic with small frivole earrings (reg lotus outta stock).


----------



## kewave

The Lotus Mini is surprisingly quite lovely, they look quite abstract like snowflakes too instead of another floral design from VCA.


----------



## lisawhit

This is also on the website.  I️ hope it will be available to purchase because I️ don’t have any travel plans to Paris.


----------



## Rami00

@lisawhit not available to buy online? It's beautiful


----------



## lisawhit

Rami00 said:


> @lisawhit not available to buy online? It's beautiful



I️ hope it will be available online.  I️ think this piece is exclusive to Paris only.


----------



## tbbbjb

Hi! I️ copied and pasted some pictures with the gorgeous limited edition 20 motif from Dubai originally posted by Mali in the VCA limited edition thread in March:



Mali_ said:


> From Instagram (for Dubai only):


----------



## tbbbjb

I copied some more originally posted by Kimber418 in August from the same thread:



kimber418 said:


> I was obsessed with this 20 motif when it was released in Dubai.  Below is some information on it.  There were ONLY 20 of the Amethyst stone and diamond 20 motif pieces made and sold exclusively at the Dubai Mall VCA.
> 
> View attachment 3798094
> View attachment 3798097


----------



## Rami00

tbbbjb thank you for all the eye candy


----------



## Rami00

Did someone else notice the regular size lotus earrings disappear from VCA website?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rami00 said:


> Did someone else notice the regular size lotus earrings disappear from VCA website?



Huh! They were there last night.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rami00 said:


> Did someone else notice the regular size lotus earrings disappear from VCA website?



The website is a little glitchy but small and medium are still there. [emoji1360]


----------



## Rami00

BBC phew, I was browsing  and noticed only lotus brooches and pendant available on Canadian website last night, even on US site. Thank you for double checking


----------



## HADASSA

purseinsanity said:


> I saw it in person and it was exquisite.  My husband made me try it on and loved it on me.  If I'd had an extra US $65K lying around, I would've totally gotten it!



If this is the pricing we can expect for the 50th, I will just be "window-shopping"


----------



## Rami00

HADASSA said:


> If this is the pricing we can expect for the 50th, I will just be "window-shopping"


Seriously


----------



## klynneann

Rami00 said:


> @lisawhit not available to buy online? It's beautiful





lisawhit said:


> View attachment 3880048
> 
> 
> This is also on the website.  I️ hope it will be available to purchase because I️ don’t have any travel plans to Paris.



It says on the very bottom of the image "Limited Edition: Permanent geographic exclusivity"


----------



## Rami00

@klynneann I can't believe I missed that. Thank you for pointing it out xx


----------



## tbbbjb

HADASSA said:


> If this is the pricing we can expect for the 50th, I will just be "window-shopping"



Me too!  [emoji23]


----------



## klynneann

tbbbjb said:


> Me too!  [emoji23]


Me three.    I think most of us...


----------



## innerpeace85

I have the onyx VA earrings. I am thinking about getting necklace/bracelet. Should I get 5 motif bracelet or 10 motif necklace? Should I get them in onyx or in a different stone? Thanks!


----------



## klynneann

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I have the onyx VA earrings. I am thinking about getting necklace/bracelet. Should I get 5 motif bracelet or 10 motif necklace? Should I get them in onyx or in a different stone? Thanks!


Do you wear bracelets more than necklaces, or vice versa?  Personally I would want the bracelet first because I know I would get more use out of it.  I would get it in onyx, or all yg.


----------



## nycmamaofone

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I have the onyx VA earrings. I am thinking about getting necklace/bracelet. Should I get 5 motif bracelet or 10 motif necklace? Should I get them in onyx or in a different stone? Thanks!



If you plan on wearing them together, I personally like these combos:

Earrings and Bracelet
Necklace and Ring
Earrings and Ring

In other words, I don't like having two identical motifs on my head (necklace, earrings) or on my hands (ring, bracelet). I like to break it up. So for you, I would recommend getting the bracelet.


----------



## lovevca

klynneann said:


> Do you wear bracelets more than necklaces, or vice versa?  Personally I would want the bracelet first because I know I would get more use out of it.  I would get it in onyx, or all yg.


I have the onyx bracelet but seldom wear it because it's a hassle for me to take it on and off when I shower or do something that might harm it. I wish I'd gotten the all-gold version and may still.    I wear my VCA necklaces and pendants considerably more.


----------



## pigleto972001

I have the YG bracelet and wear it all the time. I don’t wear my mop One as much due to worries about getting it wet or dirty.


----------



## 911snowball

I agree on the yg VA.  It is a workhorse for sure. The pieces go with everything , all the time!


----------



## Coconuts40

I also agree on the YG bracelet.  The best bracelet ever.  It is no stress, hassle free.  I also have the 6 motif pave which works the same way. Stress free, not too showy and less hassle than bracelets with semi precious stones.


----------



## Rami00

Here is the side by side comparison of lotus sent by my SA.


----------



## innerpeace85

Rami00 said:


> Here is the side by side comparison of lotus sent by my SA.


@Rami00 This is mini vs small?


----------



## Rami00

@padmaraman_1985 that's right  The difference is significant, don't you think?


----------



## innerpeace85

Rami00 said:


> @padmaraman_1985 that's right  The difference is significant, don't you think?


 Yes!!! Sorry but I am not feeling the mini


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Rami00 said:


> Here is the side by side comparison of lotus sent by my SA.


What we really need to see are modeling photos. 
It’s hard to appreciate these mini’s side by side next to the small lotus earrings. They aren’t really a miniaturized version but inspired.


----------



## Pinkie*

So many beautiful pieces


----------



## Coconuts40

Rami00 said:


> Here is the side by side comparison of lotus sent by my SA.



Based on the angle I see this photo, it looks like the mini Lotus are larger than the mini frivoles...which means they are larger than the sweet alhambra.  I think it is a decent size for a mini earring.  Yes, a modelling photo would be ideal.  I need to go to VCA in the coming days to pick up a repair, I may try them on and will definitely post a photo!!


----------



## Rami00

texasgirliegirl said:


> What we really need to see are modeling photos.
> It’s hard to appreciate these mini’s side by side next to the small lotus earrings. They aren’t really a miniaturized version but inspired.


I totally agree. I have never tried the small lotus so I am totally clueless even by looking at these pics.


----------



## Rami00

Coconuts40 said:


> Based on the angle I see this photo, it looks like the mini Lotus are larger than the mini frivoles...which means they are larger than the sweet alhambra.  I think it is a decent size for a mini earring.  Yes, a modelling photo would be ideal.  I need to go to VCA in the coming days to pick up a repair, I may try them on and will definitely post a photo!!


I noticed the same thing. I started to compare frivole and lotus pendant size in my head lol Please take mod shots for us


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> What we really need to see are modeling photos.
> It’s hard to appreciate these mini’s side by side next to the small lotus earrings. They aren’t really a miniaturized version but inspired.



The MINIS are really inspired and are NOT a miniature version. I would have loved a miniature version [emoji7]

Something else struck me when looking at the specs of the Lotus and the Frivole Earrings in WG.

Mini Lotus   : 52 stones/ 0.31ct.    $ 9,700
Small Lotus : 62 stones/ 0.92ct.   $17,200
Frivole         : 84 stones/ 1.61ct.    $16,400

I am trying to reason why the Lotus are so much more expensive ( relative to the Frivole, of course).


----------



## Rami00

I wish the minis were the exact version of lotus ....sigh.
You brought up a great point. Is lotus more labor intensive or is it more VCA iconic than frivole @HADASSA


----------



## HADASSA

Rami00 said:


> I wish the minis were the exact version of lotus ....sigh.
> You brought up a great point. Is lotus more labor intensive or is it more VCA iconic than frivole @HADASSA



Still trying to figure that one out ...more labour intensive, more iconic or more popular in certain markets?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Rami00 said:


> I wish the minis were the exact version of lotus ....sigh.
> You brought up a great point. Is lotus more labor intensive or is it more VCA iconic than frivole @HADASSA


Good question
Lotus is definitely not more iconic than the frivole collection.


----------



## lovevca

mpa





HADASSA said:


> The MINIS are really inspired and are NOT a miniature version. I would have loved a miniature version [emoji7]
> 
> Something else struck me when looking at the specs of the Lotus and the Frivole Earrings in WG.
> 
> Mini Lotus   : 52 stones/ 0.31ct.    $ 9,700
> Small Lotus : 62 stones/ 0.92ct.   $17,200
> Frivole         : 84 stones/ 1.61ct.    $16,400
> 
> I am trying to reason why the Lotus are so much more expensive ( relative to the Frivole, of course).


I've been wondering the same thing.
Based on carat weight, the Frivole certainly are a better deal, assuming you're looking for bling!
However, unlike the Frivole collection, in describing the Lotus, VCA references their highend jewelry:  "Different types of diamond setting showcase the Maison's High Jewelry expertise".
So perhaps it does come down to increased labor and skill requirements.
Or maybe that's just a bunch of marketing spin.


----------



## TankerToad

HADASSA said:


> The MINIS are really inspired and are NOT a miniature version. I would have loved a miniature version [emoji7]
> 
> Something else struck me when looking at the specs of the Lotus and the Frivole Earrings in WG.
> 
> Mini Lotus   : 52 stones/ 0.31ct.    $ 9,700
> Small Lotus : 62 stones/ 0.92ct.   $17,200
> Frivole         : 84 stones/ 1.61ct.    $16,400
> 
> I am trying to reason why the Lotus are so much more expensive ( relative to the Frivole, of course).



It was this exact info that leaned me to the Frivole earrings  - as I originally thought I wanted the Lotus first - 
The carat weight was more in the Frivole - seemed a better deal -
Gosh the Lotus are lovely too tho 
Like sparkly snowflakes -


----------



## HADASSA

TankerToad said:


> It was this exact info that leaned me to the Frivole earrings  - as I originally thought I wanted the Lotus first -
> The carat weight was more in the Frivole - seemed a better deal -
> Gosh the Lotus are lovely too tho
> Like sparkly snowflakes -



TT, logic flies out the window because the heart always wants what it wants [emoji7]

The original Lotus design reminds of poinsettia and I just love Christmas [emoji319]


----------



## HADASSA

lovevca said:


> mpa
> I've been wondering the same thing.
> Based on carat weight, the Frivole certainly are a better deal, assuming you're looking for bling!
> However, unlike the Frivole collection, in describing the Lotus, VCA references their highend jewelry:  "Different types of diamond setting showcase the Maison's High Jewelry expertise".
> So perhaps it does come down to increased labor and skill requirements.
> Or maybe that's just a bunch of marketing spin.



Thank you for pointing that out [emoji253]

Maybe I can get my SA to explain the intricacy of the Lotus Setting vs the Frivole.


----------



## Rami00

*Seems like Lotus needs more technique...but  Frivole also sounds time consuming 
Lotus *
Delicately superimposed, the petals are adorned with round diamonds to form a corolla of light. The various setting techniques, ‘perle de rosée’ grain setting, closed setting, and prong setting, along with openwork on the rear of the pieces, magnify the flow of light and accentuate the overall brilliance.
*Frivole*
Architectural forms and the orientation of the petals have been worked with care to reproduce the random quality of nature. Mirror polishing, a technique in use at the Maison since the 1920s, provides a way of highlighting the glitter of gold and creating particularly intense reflections, suffusing each piece with unique vitality. The search for brilliance can also be seen in the openwork, openings that the jeweller pierces in the gold structure to enable light to pass through the diamonds.


----------



## Notorious Pink

HADASSA said:


> The MINIS are really inspired and are NOT a miniature version. I would have loved a miniature version [emoji7]
> 
> Something else struck me when looking at the specs of the Lotus and the Frivole Earrings in WG.
> 
> Mini Lotus   : 52 stones/ 0.31ct.    $ 9,700
> Small Lotus : 62 stones/ 0.92ct.   $17,200
> Frivole         : 84 stones/ 1.61ct.    $16,400
> 
> I am trying to reason why the Lotus are so much more expensive ( relative to the Frivole, of course).



I hope you don't mind if I hijack this a bit <snip,snip>
WG/Diamond earrings under $30k. Arranged by total diamond weight:

Sweet Alhambra  :24 stones/ 0.16ct.  $5,550
Mini Lotus             :52 stones/ 0.31ct.  $ 9,700
Pure Alhambra     :42 stones/ 0.38ct.  $ 9,100
Socrate (1)            :22 stones/ 0.59ct.  $7,250
Perlee                    :38 stones/ 0.69ct.  $12,600
Small Lotus           :62 stones/ 0.92ct.  $17,200
Vintage Alhambra:24 stones/ 0.96ct.  $12,800
Small Fleurette     :14 stones/ 1.05ct.   $15,600
Socrate (3)           :66 stones/ 1.32ct.   $20,300
Frivole                   :84 stones/ 1.61ct.   $16,400
Two Butterfly       :70 stones/ 1.67ct.    $27,100
Large Fleurette    :14 stones/ 1.88ct.   $25,700
Magic Alhambra  :74 stones/ 2.13ct.   $26,900

If I have the time I can do the math to see which pieces have the best size to price ratio. But this really helps. Glad I went with VA first as its a pretty good deal here (and visually on my ears about the same size as the frivoles)


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Rami00 said:


> *Seems like Lotus needs more technique...but  Frivole also sounds time consuming
> Lotus *
> Delicately superimposed, the petals are adorned with round diamonds to form a corolla of light. The various setting techniques, ‘perle de rosée’ grain setting, closed setting, and prong setting, along with openwork on the rear of the pieces, magnify the flow of light and accentuate the overall brilliance.
> *Frivole*
> Architectural forms and the orientation of the petals have been worked with care to reproduce the random quality of nature. Mirror polishing, a technique in use at the Maison since the 1920s, provides a way of highlighting the glitter of gold and creating particularly intense reflections, suffusing each piece with unique vitality. The search for brilliance can also be seen in the openwork, openings that the jeweller pierces in the gold structure to enable light to pass through the diamonds.


Not comparing apples to apples as this references the gold frivole pair (mirror polishing) as opposed to the pave version.


----------



## Rami00

@BBC thank you! This is such wonderful info.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ok, I figured it out - you Frivole ladies got the best deal! Here they are sorted by the best ratio of carat weight divided by price:

Frivole                   :84 stones/ 1.61ct.   $16,400 .000098
Socrate (1)            :22 stones/ 0.59ct.  $ 7,250 .000081
Magic Alhambra  :74 stones/ 2.13ct.   $26,900 .000079
Vintage Alhambra:24 stones/ 0.96ct.  $12,800 .000075
Large Fleurette    :14 stones/ 1.88ct.   $25,700 .000073
Small Fleurette     :14 stones/ 1.05ct.   $15,600 .000067
Socrate (3)           :66 stones/ 1.32ct.   $20,300 .000065
Two Butterfly       :70 stones/ 1.67ct.    $27,100 .000062
Perlee                    :38 stones/ 0.69ct.  $12,600 .000055
Small Lotus           :62 stones/ 0.92ct.  $17,200 .000053
Pure Alhambra     :42 stones/ 0.38ct.  $ 9,100 .000042
Mini Lotus             :52 stones/ 0.31ct.  $ 9,700 .000032
Sweet Alhambra  :24 stones/ 0.16ct.  $ 5,550. .000029


----------



## Rami00

texasgirliegirl said:


> Not comparing apples to apples as this references the gold frivole pair (mirror polishing) as opposed to the pave version.


I know what you mean. Couldn't find any info on the pave version ...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Ok, I figured it out - you Frivole ladies got the best deal! Here they are sorted by the best ratio of carat weight divided by price:
> 
> Frivole                   :84 stones/ 1.61ct.   $16,400 .000098
> Socrate (1)            :22 stones/ 0.59ct.  $ 7,250 .000081
> Magic Alhambra  :74 stones/ 2.13ct.   $26,900 .000079
> Vintage Alhambra:24 stones/ 0.96ct.  $12,800 .000075
> Large Fleurette    :14 stones/ 1.88ct.   $25,700 .000073
> Small Fleurette     :14 stones/ 1.05ct.   $15,600 .000067
> Socrate (3)           :66 stones/ 1.32ct.   $20,300 .000065
> Two Butterfly       :70 stones/ 1.67ct.    $27,100 .000062
> Perlee                    :38 stones/ 0.69ct.  $12,600 .000055
> Small Lotus           :62 stones/ 0.92ct.  $17,200 .000053
> Pure Alhambra     :42 stones/ 0.38ct.  $ 9,100 .000042
> Mini Lotus             :52 stones/ 0.31ct.  $ 9,700 .000032
> Sweet Alhambra  :24 stones/ 0.16ct.  $ 5,550. .000029


This is so interesting!
This makes me feel (a little bit) better for wishing for the Socrate earrings. While beautiful, I have always felt that they were overpriced.


----------



## Rami00

@BBC totally nailed it. Thank you!  I feel wonderful picking the frivole earrings as my first pair! Woo hoo!
Are you thinking of getting the Socrates (3) @texasgirliegirl


----------



## innerpeace85

BBC said:


> I hope you don't mind if I hijack this a bit <snip,snip>
> WG/Diamond earrings under $30k. Arranged by total diamond weight:
> 
> Sweet Alhambra  :24 stones/ 0.16ct.  $5,550
> Mini Lotus             :52 stones/ 0.31ct.  $ 9,700
> Pure Alhambra     :42 stones/ 0.38ct.  $ 9,100
> Socrate (1)            :22 stones/ 0.59ct.  $7,250
> Perlee                    :38 stones/ 0.69ct.  $12,600
> Small Lotus           :62 stones/ 0.92ct.  $17,200
> Vintage Alhambra:24 stones/ 0.96ct.  $12,800
> Small Fleurette     :14 stones/ 1.05ct.   $15,600
> Socrate (3)           :66 stones/ 1.32ct.   $20,300
> Frivole                   :84 stones/ 1.61ct.   $16,400
> Two Butterfly       :70 stones/ 1.67ct.    $27,100
> Large Fleurette    :14 stones/ 1.88ct.   $25,700
> Magic Alhambra  :74 stones/ 2.13ct.   $26,900
> 
> If I have the time I can do the math to see which pieces have the best size to price ratio. But this really helps. Glad I went with VA first as its a pretty good deal here (and visually on my ears about the same size as the frivoles)


Even after seeing all this math, I still want the lotus small pave in WG


----------



## Coconuts40

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Even after seeing all this math, I still want the lotus small pave in WG



I completely agree with you @padmaraman_1985!!! . After viewing all this math (which is incredibly interesting, thank you @BBC! ), I still want the 3 flower Socrate earrings.


----------



## Coconuts40

BBC said:


> Ok, I figured it out - you Frivole ladies got the best deal! Here they are sorted by the best ratio of carat weight divided by price:
> 
> Frivole                   :84 stones/ 1.61ct.   $16,400 .000098
> Socrate (1)            :22 stones/ 0.59ct.  $ 7,250 .000081
> Magic Alhambra  :74 stones/ 2.13ct.   $26,900 .000079
> Vintage Alhambra:24 stones/ 0.96ct.  $12,800 .000075
> Large Fleurette    :14 stones/ 1.88ct.   $25,700 .000073
> Small Fleurette     :14 stones/ 1.05ct.   $15,600 .000067
> Socrate (3)           :66 stones/ 1.32ct.   $20,300 .000065
> Two Butterfly       :70 stones/ 1.67ct.    $27,100 .000062
> Perlee                    :38 stones/ 0.69ct.  $12,600 .000055
> Small Lotus           :62 stones/ 0.92ct.  $17,200 .000053
> Pure Alhambra     :42 stones/ 0.38ct.  $ 9,100 .000042
> Mini Lotus             :52 stones/ 0.31ct.  $ 9,700 .000032
> Sweet Alhambra  :24 stones/ 0.16ct.  $ 5,550. .000029



BBC: this is incredible, thank you for your amazing math skills!

So I have to ask all the amazing ladies here:  is the volume of diamonds a true consideration and affect how you purchase VCA jewelry?  I think this is interesting.  Personally,  I don't take this into consideration and will instead go with my heart and what I will enjoy the longest and what I will wear the most.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Coconuts40 said:


> BBC: this is incredible, thank you for your amazing math skills!
> 
> So I have to ask all the amazing ladies here:  is the volume of diamonds a true consideration and affect how you purchase VCA jewelry?  I think this is interesting.  Personally,  I don't take this into consideration and will instead go with my heart and what I will enjoy the longest and what I will wear the most.



Not necessarily. This was just a fun exercise for me. I too still love the small lotus. Still prefer va over frivole for now. And chances are more likely I would get small lotus over the magic Alhambra (I loooove bling but maybe too big for me for daily wear?), a “better buy” here. It’s not just tcw, there are design/style and price considerations.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Does anyone have the Perlee Diamants ear studs?   I'd love to see a modeling picture.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Coconuts40 said:


> BBC: this is incredible, thank you for your amazing math skills!
> 
> So I have to ask all the amazing ladies here:  is the volume of diamonds a true consideration and affect how you purchase VCA jewelry?  I think this is interesting.  Personally,  I don't take this into consideration and will instead go with my heart and what I will enjoy the longest and what I will wear the most.


Not for me. 
I just buy what I love the most.


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> Not for me.
> I just buy what I love the most.



Same for me. Value to me is what I enjoy wearing and get the most use out of.


----------



## Violet Bleu

So, I went into my boutique and tried on the Mini Lotus Pendant. It is absolutely beautiful and now on my wishlist!  It has a great presence and looks more impactful than similarly sized pendants, such as the Tiffany Victoria. I am actually in love and did not expect to love it at all based on the pics here. The gaps actually give the pendant more breadth and are not noticeable in person unless someone has his/her face inches away from your chest.  The bracelet also looked stunning. Hope this helps!


----------



## Gal4Dior

Need help deciding which items to choose for my first VCA purchase.

I’ve narrowed it down to:

- Vintage Alhambra Onyx YG Earrings

- 2 Motif MOP YG Earrings

- 10 Motif Onyx YG Necklace

- Vintage Alhambra MOP YG pendant

I plan on using my NM gift cards from this first purchase towards a Vintage Alhambra Onyx YG bracelet that I can connect with my 10 Onyx Motif.

It appears both the Onyx earclips are scarce in my NM location and 2 Motif MOP had to be ordered in from Hawaii location. 

Would it make sense to get the earrings while available first and then purchase the necklaces and the bracelet after? 

I’m not sure how many people match their items religiously.

I must mention my budget is 10-12k max for the first purchase.

Feedback would be appreciated! Thanks so much!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Violet Bleu said:


> So, I went into my boutique and tried on the Mini Lotus Pendant. It is absolutely beautiful and now on my wishlist!  It has a great presence and looks more impactful than similarly sized pendants, such as the Tiffany Victoria. I am actually in love and did not expect to love it at all based on the pics here. The gaps actually give the pendant more breadth and are not noticeable in person unless someone has his/her face inches away from your chest.  The bracelet also looked stunning. Hope this helps!


Did you take photos?


----------



## Violet Bleu

texasgirliegirl said:


> Did you take photos?


I did but was so excited that my photo is of terrible quality. Don’t know if it’s worth posting.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Violet Bleu said:


> I did but was so excited that my photo is of terrible quality. Don’t know if it’s worth posting.


Anything would be so greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Violet Bleu

@texasgirliegirl 
There’s some weird shadows in this pic, but I think that I actually found a pretty good one to show the size and sparkle impact! 

I hope this helps everyone! 

The more I look at the Mini Lotus, the more I love it! Sigh!


----------



## Koga

Does the Large Frivole pave diamonds pendant (13.200 usd), also come in WG? I need this pendant but I only like it in WG, and I can't find it online. Do you think I can special order one in WG?


----------



## lynne_ross

Coconuts40 said:


> BBC: this is incredible, thank you for your amazing math skills!
> 
> So I have to ask all the amazing ladies here:  is the volume of diamonds a true consideration and affect how you purchase VCA jewelry?  I think this is interesting.  Personally,  I don't take this into consideration and will instead go with my heart and what I will enjoy the longest and what I will wear the most.



Not at all, if that was consideration I would buy another brand. I am still leaning towards getting small lotus as my dressier earrings.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Violet Bleu said:


> @texasgirliegirl
> There’s some weird shadows in this pic, but I think that I actually found a pretty good one to show the size and sparkle impact!
> 
> I hope this helps everyone!
> 
> The more I look at the Mini Lotus, the more I love it! Sigh!
> View attachment 3883060


Thank you so much for sharing these photos.
The mini lotus is larger than I had expected.
Very pretty..really does look like a snowflake.
Christmas-y


----------



## LinaMT

Koga said:


> Does the Large Frivole pave diamonds pendant (13.200 usd), also come in WG? I need this pendant but I only like it in WG, and I can't find it online. Do you think I can special order one in WG?


Large Pavee Frivole comes YG only
Medium Pavee Frivole come in WG


----------



## Violet Bleu

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you so much for sharing these photos.
> The mini lotus is larger than I had expected.
> Very pretty..really does look like a snowflake.
> Christmas-y


You’re welcome! It is a lot prettier than expected.


----------



## lynne_ross

How do you figure out which length to go with for 10 motif necklace? Getting plain gold 10 vintage Alhambra and unsure how to decide if I should get extra links put in.


----------



## Coconuts40

lynne_ross said:


> Not at all, if that was consideration I would buy another brand. I am still leaning towards getting small lotus as my dressier earrings.



Hi Lynne_ross: I have the small Lotus and love them so much!!


----------



## 911snowball

Sharing my love for the original small lotus. I wanted to show how much impact these have from a distance- they have so much sparkle.  I was out for my mall walk exercise today and this was in the Bloomies Ladies room as I am trying out my new iphonex.
I am the most low tech person out there and I really like it!!  It took me just a day or two to adjust to not having the home button.
Now I just need to wait for my millennial assistant to return from vacation to teach me to use all the new features lol! The holiday decorations were out. Picked up some cozy UGGS after my walk.


----------



## HADASSA

911snowball said:


> View attachment 3884450
> 
> Sharing my love for the original small lotus. I wanted to show how much impact these have from a distance- they have so much sparkle.  I was out for my mall walk exercise today and this was in the Bloomies Ladies room as I am trying out my new iphonex.
> I am the most low tech person out there and I really like it!!  It took me just a day or two to adjust to not having the home button.
> Now I just need to wait for my millennial assistant to return from vacation to teach me to use all the new features lol! The holiday decorations were out. Picked up some cozy UGGS after my walk.



[emoji7] Like a lovely snowflake [emoji300]️


----------



## 911snowball

Thank you Hadassa!


----------



## tbbbjb

This isn’t VCA, but for those who liked the mauve porcelain LE in Dubai.  I thought I would share these earrings from Kiki McDonough.  They are diamond and lavender amethyst earrings.

https://kiki.co.uk/product/lavender-amethyst-diamond-flower-stud-earrings/

View attachment 3884823


----------



## PennyD2911

I noticed Ann’s Fabulous Finds has several VCA pieces listed.   There are three pair of Frivole earrings and a VA 20 motif in onyx.


----------



## bags to die for

I saw this in the windows.  I've never seen such a large lotus before. 

Tried on the mini lotus but still prefer the original version.


----------



## Rami00

Onyx and white gold showed up on my IG!


----------



## PennyD2911

Rami00 said:


> Onyx and white gold showed up on my IG!



No pic [emoji22]


----------



## Rami00

Here we go... take two. I was focused on release dates and cities.


----------



## PennyD2911

Rami00 said:


> Here we go... take two. I was focused on release dates and cities.



That is pretty, all of the ladies on here who want WG should love this!  Though I agree with the others on the 50th Anny thread, surely this can’t be the anniversary pieces.


----------



## Rami00

PennyD2911 said:


> That is pretty, all of the ladies on here who want WG should love this!  Though I agree with the others on the 50th Anny thread, surely this can’t be the anniversary pieces.


It truly is beautiful but if I am reading it right it could only be purchased in New York, London, Singapore and Ginza through pop up stores


----------



## tbbbjb

Here are the 2 photos with the 20 motif WG and Onyx necklace (yes the photo is b&w and fuzzy) and the 5 motif WG and Onyx bracelet posted on Instagram by VCA today:


----------



## nicole0612

I just came here to post the same thing!
The above photos are not showing up for me, so I will post again. The second photo has info of the schedule.


----------



## tbbbjb

A bit out of topic, but I feel it is somewhat relevant.

Has anyone noticed that only a handful of photos are viewable?

I can only see the photos I posted and roughly 10% of any other photos on any thread on TPF currently.  It seems like others are experiencing this as well.  Is there a glitch?


----------



## LadyCupid

Yeah I can't see some of the photos posted either. For eg post #12424. I see the attachment names displayed but no photos.

Looks like it has been reported to Vlad here


----------



## tbbbjb

yodaling1 said:


> Yeah I can't see some of the photos posted either. For eg post #12424. I see the attachment names displayed but no photos.
> 
> Looks like it has been reported to Vlad here



Thanks for the information.  Sad that this is happening to all of us.  Hope it gets resolved quickly!


----------



## sammix3

Does anyone know if you can only purchase the  WG with onyx bracelet in NY or can you purchase from another location?


----------



## PennyD2911

sammix3 said:


> Does anyone know if you can only purchase the  WG with onyx bracelet in NY or can you purchase from another location?



See Rami’s post #12422.


----------



## sammix3

PennyD2911 said:


> See Rami’s post #12422.



Aw man.  I wonder if they’ll ship.


----------



## kat99

I hadn't seen photos of this one yet (from a friend) - can be ordered starting on 12/21. Yes that is pave, so guard your wallets


----------



## cherylc

kat99 said:


> I hadn't seen photos of this one yet (from a friend) - can be ordered starting on 12/21. Yes that is pave, so guard your wallets



ohhhh pretty!!! do u know if they come out with a pave bracelet too?


----------



## HADASSA

kat99 said:


> I hadn't seen photos of this one yet (from a friend) - can be ordered starting on 12/21. Yes that is pave, so guard your wallets



Thanks for sharing Kat [emoji257]

Would you know if they can be ordered through both stand-alone and online boutiques?


----------



## kat99

Sorry wrong info! I think they can be ordered now. I asked about the bracelet and it is only onyx solid (makes sense as it's an odd number so there'd be two of the same next to each other if alternating motifs). I think can be ordered from stand alone boutique but not sure of online!


----------



## HADASSA

kat99 said:


> Sorry wrong info! I think they can be ordered now. I asked about the bracelet and it is only onyx solid (makes sense as it's an odd number so there'd be two of the same next to each other if alternating motifs). I think can be ordered from stand alone boutique but not sure of online!



Thank you [emoji257] How long a wait is it after ordering?


----------



## truluvchanel

kat99 said:


> Sorry wrong info! I think they can be ordered now. I asked about the bracelet and it is only onyx solid (makes sense as it's an odd number so there'd be two of the same next to each other if alternating motifs). I think can be ordered from stand alone boutique but not sure of online!


Thanks for sharing.  So the stand alone boutique has the 5 motifs bracelet in onyx with WG?  I thought this design is limited to the pop up shop for dover street market only.


----------



## tbbbjb

I don’t know if this has already been posted but I just received word that the WG and Onyx Vintage Alhambra bracelet will be be priced at $4,100 and the WG and Onyx Vintage Alhambra 20 motif necklace will be $16,400.  These will have a 6 month waitlist but can be ordered.  Hope this helps those who are interested in this combination.


----------



## 911snowball

I can confirm this as well.  I ordered my 5 motif at my boutique over the weekend and was quoted a 6 month lead time for my bracelet.


----------



## klynneann

tbbbjb said:


> I don’t know if this has already been posted but I just received word that the WG and Onyx Vintage Alhambra bracelet will be be priced at $4,100 and the WG and Onyx Vintage Alhambra 20 motif necklace will be $16,400.  These will have a 6 month waitlist but can be ordered.  Hope this helps those who are interested in this combination.





911snowball said:


> I can confirm this as well.  I ordered my 5 motif at my boutique over the weekend and was quoted a 6 month lead time for my bracelet.


I assume full payment is due when placing the order?


----------



## ccho82

Hello ladies,
I really need some advice. I'm debating whether I should get the *white gold mop* or the *black onyx* sweet earring studs. I already have the pendant and ring in onyx so should I get the onyx studs to make it a set? Or, should I try something different and get the white gold mop? TIA!


----------



## cherylc

why 6 months? is it bc whatever they have now has been sold out? 6 months seems kinda nutty for a basic design like this or just me? lol.


----------



## Toronto24

ccho82 said:


> Hello ladies,
> I really need some advice. I'm debating whether I should get the *white gold mop* or the *black onyx* sweet earring studs. I already have the pendant and ring in onyx so should I get the onyx studs to make it a set? Or, should I try something different and get the white gold mop? TIA!



I vote for onyx to have the option to match.


----------



## kat99

cherylc said:


> why 6 months? is it bc whatever they have now has been sold out? 6 months seems kinda nutty for a basic design like this or just me? lol.


I think they are custom making it and waiving the SO surcharge from what I understand..


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi everybody, I need help deciding between 2 VA bracelets in YG - onyx or MOP. I have the VA earrings in onyx YG. Should I get the matching bracelet in onxy or get MOP? I have tan skintone and when I bought the earrings in onyx I didnt like the MOP earrings on me, but in bracelet I actually prefer the MOP over onyx. Wouldn't onyx earrings and MOP bracelet go together? Looking forward to hearing your thoughts. TIA!


----------



## MissAnnette

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi everybody, I need help deciding between 2 VA bracelets in YG - onyx or MOP. I have the VA earrings in onyx YG. Should I get the matching bracelet in onxy or get MOP? I have tan skintone and when I bought the earrings in onyx I didnt like the MOP earrings on me, but in bracelet I actually prefer the MOP over onyx. Wouldn't onyx earrings and MOP bracelet go together? Looking forward to hearing your thoughts. TIA!



I personally love seeing the YG MOP and ONYX bracelets stacked against each other. I love the contrast between them. I would definitely say get the MOP. However, I may be biased because I really love MOP


----------



## may3545

How long as anyone waited for an item to be made? I purchased a per lee clover ring in PG end of April from a NM, paid, but still waiting for it to finish being made in France! It's been 7 months. The SA still is waiting too. Sigh.


----------



## Toronto24

Cavalier Girl said:


> Does anyone have the Perlee Diamants ear studs?   I'd love to see a modeling picture.






The photo doesn’t do these justice. I love them- just the right amount of sparkle for daily wear for me.


----------



## baghagg

may3545 said:


> How long as anyone waited for an item to be made? I purchased a per lee clover ring in PG end of April from a NM, paid, but still waiting for it to finish being made in France! It's been 7 months. The SA still is waiting too. Sigh.


I have a few pieces of VCA, all from NM, one or more was (seemingly) in stock so I didn't have to wait, ..  I do remember my Signature Perlee bracelet taking a few weeks to come in -  I just assumed it was being transferred from another nearby location..  I'm sorry this is taking so long for you and perhaps someone with more can chime in.


----------



## PennyD2911

may3545 said:


> How long as anyone waited for an item to be made? I purchased a per lee clover ring in PG end of April from a NM, paid, but still waiting for it to finish being made in France! It's been 7 months. The SA still is waiting too. Sigh.



My Perlee Signature bracelet and ring were both purchased from NM and had to be ordered.  I purchased them at different times so I'm not exactly sure about the time but I know I waited more than 4 months for each one.  Seven months is ridiculous!


----------



## lovevca

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi everybody, I need help deciding between 2 VA bracelets in YG - onyx or MOP. I have the VA earrings in onyx YG. Should I get the matching bracelet in onxy or get MOP? I have tan skintone and when I bought the earrings in onyx I didnt like the MOP earrings on me, but in bracelet I actually prefer the MOP over onyx. Wouldn't onyx earrings and MOP bracelet go together? Looking forward to hearing your thoughts. TIA!


Have you consdered the all yellow gold bracelet?  It would go with any yg earrings you get and, unlike the onyx and mop, it's virtually indestructible. Plus you can leave it on when you shower or swim -- a big plus for me as getting the bracelets on and off is a real hassle.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Toronto24 said:


> View attachment 3892129
> 
> 
> The photo doesn’t do these justice. I love them- just the right amount of sparkle for daily wear for me.



Thank you so much, Toronto24!  I've been looking for an everyday alternative to my diamond studs.  Do you, by any chance, know how many millimeters the measure?


----------



## Violet Bleu

Question for all the knowledgeable ladies here: 

I just purchased the Sweets in PG. I’ve been wearing them every day for about a week. I noticed today that they looked really dull and flat. After a quick cleaning, they shined right up. But my other earrings (Cartier, Tiffany, etc.) in platinum or YG don’t get a dull appearance this quickly. I can wear those earrings for weeks at a time without feeling like they need to be cleaned. Is this just the nature of the pink gold, or is it because of all of the beading and detail of the Alhambra? These are my first earrings in pink gold, so I am unsure. Thoughts? I’m a little annoyed because I thought I would be able to leave these on and forget about them.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Does anyone follow VCA on IG?  They have new pieces that are ONLY being sold through Dover Street Market in Ginza, NYC and I think another place.  NYC has Onyx and WG alhambra pieces!!!  I know I have not been on here in a while as life kind of takes over but I know how much we all love VCA...


----------



## ALLinTHEbag




----------



## gagabag

tbbbjb said:


> I don’t know if this has already been posted but I just received word that the WG and Onyx Vintage Alhambra bracelet will be be priced at $4,100 and the WG and Onyx Vintage Alhambra 20 motif necklace will be $16,400.  These will have a 6 month waitlist but can be ordered.  Hope this helps those who are interested in this combination.



Thanks for this info. My SA in Aus is so clueless about this!
I’m interested in the 20motif WG & onyx. Is this a limited edition kinda thing? Is this available in US only? Thanks heaps!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

gagabag said:


> Thanks for this info. My SA in Aus is so clueless about this!
> I’m interested in the 20motif WG & onyx. Is this a limited edition kinda thing? Is this available in US only? Thanks heaps!


Not sure but it can ONLY be purchased from Dover Street Market which is fine because unless you live in NYC, you save sales tax. Go onto Instagram and follow VCA and you will see their multiple posts about the limited event. Pieces will be sold from 11/30 through 12/22 I believe. Maybe they will end up in the stores but nobody knows anything. I called and asked.


----------



## klynneann

I wasn't familiar with Dover Street Market until now.  After taking a look around the website though, does anyone else find this pairing/collaboration ... interesting/unusual?  VCA doesn't seem like it would be edgy enough for this audience.  Or I could just be stereotyping...


----------



## Toronto24

Violet Bleu said:


> Question for all the knowledgeable ladies here:
> 
> I just purchased the Sweets in PG. I’ve been wearing them every day for about a week. I noticed today that they looked really dull and flat. After a quick cleaning, they shined right up. But my other earrings (Cartier, Tiffany, etc.) in platinum or YG don’t get a dull appearance this quickly. I can wear those earrings for weeks at a time without feeling like they need to be cleaned. Is this just the nature of the pink gold, or is it because of all of the beading and detail of the Alhambra? These are my first earrings in pink gold, so I am unsure. Thoughts? I’m a little annoyed because I thought I would be able to leave these on and forget about them.



Hi Violet Bleu,

I believe it is because of the beading/crevices in these pieces (I cannot recall the name for the finish but there is a specific name for it). 

They are beautiful though- I have these waiting for me as well. I hope you still enjoy them despite the occasional cleaning they may require.


----------



## Toronto24

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you so much, Toronto24!  I've been looking for an everyday alternative to my diamond studs.  Do you, by any chance, know how many millimeters the measure?



I will measure them and get back to you! Need to find a ruler...


----------



## Violet Bleu

Toronto24 said:


> Hi Violet Bleu,
> 
> I believe it is because of the beading/crevices in these pieces (I cannot recall the name for the finish but there is a specific name for it).
> 
> They are beautiful though- I have these waiting for me as well. I hope you still enjoy them despite the occasional cleaning they may require.


Thanks for the feedback! I did a deep cleaning of them last night, and they look a lot better. They glow now! I suppose the beading allows a lot of dirt to get into the crevices and dull the shine.


----------



## PennyD2911

[emoji319][emoji1335][emoji319] Merry Christmas to ME from ME with love [emoji319][emoji1335][emoji319]

Yes, I FINALLY did it![emoji12]

NO regets! [emoji813]️[emoji7][emoji813]️

I know you all have seen a zillion pics of this bracelet, but you haven’t seen pics of mine. [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## 911snowball

LOVE LOVE LOVE!!! Stunning, congrats. This is my grail VCA piece, so happy for you!


----------



## luckylove

PennyD2911 said:


> [emoji319][emoji1335][emoji319] Merry Christmas to ME from ME with love [emoji319][emoji1335][emoji319]
> 
> Yes, I FINALLY did it![emoji12]
> 
> NO regets! [emoji813]️[emoji7][emoji813]️
> 
> I know you all have seen a zillion pics of this bracelet, but you haven’t seen pics of mine. [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3894835
> View attachment 3894836



Beautiful! Congratulations on your stunning bracelet! So happy to hear you decided to go for it!


----------



## 911snowball

Modeling shots please!  Is this yg?


----------



## 4LV

PennyD2911 said:


> [emoji319][emoji1335][emoji319] Merry Christmas to ME from ME with love [emoji319][emoji1335][emoji319]
> 
> Yes, I FINALLY did it![emoji12]
> 
> NO regets! [emoji813]️[emoji7][emoji813]️
> 
> I know you all have seen a zillion pics of this bracelet, but you haven’t seen pics of mine. [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3894835
> View attachment 3894836



Congratulations!!! Enjoy!


----------



## lisawhit

PennyD2911 said:


> [emoji319][emoji1335][emoji319] Merry Christmas to ME from ME with love [emoji319][emoji1335][emoji319]
> 
> Yes, I FINALLY did it![emoji12]
> 
> NO regets! [emoji813]️[emoji7][emoji813]️
> 
> I know you all have seen a zillion pics of this bracelet, but you haven’t seen pics of mine. [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3894835
> View attachment 3894836


Congratulations,   so happy for you!!!!


----------



## klynneann

PennyD2911 said:


> [emoji319][emoji1335][emoji319] Merry Christmas to ME from ME with love [emoji319][emoji1335][emoji319]
> 
> Yes, I FINALLY did it![emoji12]
> 
> NO regets! [emoji813]️[emoji7][emoji813]️
> 
> I know you all have seen a zillion pics of this bracelet, but you haven’t seen pics of mine. [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3894835
> View attachment 3894836


Congrats! Wear it in the best of health!


----------



## PennyD2911

lisawhit said:


> Congratulations,   so happy for you!!!!



Thank you Lisa!


----------



## PennyD2911

911snowball said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE!!! Stunning, congrats. This is my grail VCA piece, so happy for you!





luckylove said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations on your stunning bracelet! So happy to hear you decided to go for it!





4LV said:


> Congratulations!!! Enjoy!





klynneann said:


> Congrats! Wear it in the best of health!



Thank you! [emoji253]


----------



## PennyD2911

911snowball said:


> Modeling shots please!  Is this yg?



Yes, it is yellow gold.

Here ya go - - 


	

		
			
		

		
	
It is cloudy here today and my poor photography skills could never capture the beauty of this piece even in the best lighting.


----------



## ccfun

PennyD2911 said:


> Yes, it is yellow gold.
> 
> Here ya go - -
> View attachment 3895175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is cloudy here today and my poor photography skills could never capture the beauty of this piece even in the best lighting.



Awesome


----------



## innerpeace85

PennyD2911 said:


> Yes, it is yellow gold.
> 
> Here ya go - -
> View attachment 3895175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is cloudy here today and my poor photography skills could never capture the beauty of this piece even in the best lighting.


Congrats!! Love your stack and the nail color


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> [emoji319][emoji1335][emoji319] Merry Christmas to ME from ME with love [emoji319][emoji1335][emoji319]
> 
> Yes, I FINALLY did it![emoji12]
> 
> NO regets! [emoji813]️[emoji7][emoji813]️
> 
> I know you all have seen a zillion pics of this bracelet, but you haven’t seen pics of mine. [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3894835
> View attachment 3894836


YAY!!!!!
You finally did it!!
Your bracelet is perfection!!


----------



## 911snowball

Sigh... This combo is just so good.  Enjoy it  in good health. I would be staring at my wrist all day long! The bracelet just GLOWS, so elegant , so versatile, so timeless....


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> YAY!!!!!
> You finally did it!!
> Your bracelet is perfection!!



I did![emoji4][emoji4]

Thank you![emoji8]

btw... you will love this and all considered IMO after wearing it, it is worth the cost.


----------



## PennyD2911

911snowball said:


> Sigh... This combo is just so good.  Enjoy it  in good health. I would be staring at my wrist all day long! The bracelet just GLOWS, so elegant , so versatile, so timeless....



Thank you!

Since the details of an online pic are magnified, I was a tad surprised that the motifs are smaller than I  expected, but when I thought about it, I should not have been surprised, I knew the width of the bracelet.  That was just a momentary thing though, b/c as you said it just glows and the overall look captured my attention.


----------



## PennyD2911

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Congrats!! Love your stack and the nail color



Thank you. [emoji4]

The nail polish is OPI gel polish, but I dont recall the color.


----------



## PennyD2911

ccfun said:


> Awesome



Thank you!


----------



## lisawhit

PennyD2911 said:


> Yes, it is yellow gold.
> 
> Here ya go - -
> View attachment 3895175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is cloudy here today and my poor photography skills could never capture the beauty of this piece even in the best lighting.



stunning Penny, took my breath away!  This bracelet was meant for you!!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

lisawhit said:


> stunning Penny, took my breath away!  This bracelet was meant for you!!!!



Awwww thank you Lisa, you are so sweet![emoji8]


----------



## dessert1st

PennyD2911 said:


> [emoji319][emoji1335][emoji319] Merry Christmas to ME from ME with love [emoji319][emoji1335][emoji319]
> 
> Yes, I FINALLY did it![emoji12]
> 
> NO regets! [emoji813]️[emoji7][emoji813]️
> 
> I know you all have seen a zillion pics of this bracelet, but you haven’t seen pics of mine. [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3894835
> View attachment 3894836



Woo hoo! Congratulations! I know it was a big decision and big purchase but I am convinced you will love it forever. It really is beautiful! Enjoy it!


----------



## JulesB68

PennyD2911 said:


> [emoji319][emoji1335][emoji319] Merry Christmas to ME from ME with love [emoji319][emoji1335][emoji319]
> 
> Yes, I FINALLY did it![emoji12]
> 
> NO regets! [emoji813]️[emoji7][emoji813]️
> 
> I know you all have seen a zillion pics of this bracelet, but you haven’t seen pics of mine. [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3894835
> View attachment 3894836



Penny, so glad you finally bit the bullet! I think we all know how long you've been lusting after this piece!! It looks wonderful on you. And can I just say, from your modelling shot, that's not a cloudy day - you have shadows! Come to the UK for a proper cloudy day!!


----------



## birkin10600

PennyD2911 said:


> Yes, it is yellow gold.
> 
> Here ya go - -
> View attachment 3895175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is cloudy here today and my poor photography skills could never capture the beauty of this piece even in the best lighting.


So beautiful! In my wishlist, Santa do you hear me![emoji6]


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

PennyD2911 said:


> [emoji319][emoji1335][emoji319] Merry Christmas to ME from ME with love [emoji319][emoji1335][emoji319]
> 
> Yes, I FINALLY did it![emoji12]
> 
> NO regets! [emoji813]️[emoji7][emoji813]️
> 
> I know you all have seen a zillion pics of this bracelet, but you haven’t seen pics of mine. [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3894835
> View attachment 3894836


SOOOOO GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!  Wow! Congrats Penny!!  I wish they had the YG version when I was looking. I have the WG and I would love to pair it but Santa says not this year. Should have my WG Onyx pieces and I will post pics!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

klynneann said:


> I wasn't familiar with Dover Street Market until now.  After taking a look around the website though, does anyone else find this pairing/collaboration ... interesting/unusual?  VCA doesn't seem like it would be edgy enough for this audience.  Or I could just be stereotyping...


Yes, it does seem odd but Van Cleef had been advertising the collaboration for weeks on Instagram and ironically, I has just started stalking it a week prior. I was lucky I guess because WG/Onyx was always my dream. I cannot wait to see them Monday!


----------



## PennyD2911

dessert1st said:


> Woo hoo! Congratulations! I know it was a big decision and big purchase but I am convinced you will love it forever. It really is beautiful! Enjoy it!



Thank you!  I am still surprised I resisted purchasing it for so long. LOL


----------



## PennyD2911

JulesB68 said:


> Penny, so glad you finally bit the bullet! I think we all know how long you've been lusting after this piece!! It looks wonderful on you. And can I just say, from your modelling shot, that's not a cloudy day - you have shadows! Come to the UK for a proper cloudy day!!



Yes, Jules I guess according to your skies mine are always sunny! LOL


----------



## PennyD2911

ALLinTHEbag said:


> SOOOOO GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!  Wow! Congrats Penny!!  I wish they had the YG version when I was looking. I have the WG and I would love to pair it but Santa says not this year. Should have my WG Onyx pieces and I will post pics!



Thank you AITB![emoji253]

Look forward to seeing your new WG Onyx pieces![emoji7]


----------



## PennyD2911

birkin10600 said:


> So beautiful! In my wishlist, Santa do you hear me![emoji6]



TY [emoji253]

I hope [emoji1335] is listening! [emoji3]


----------



## sbelle

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Not sure but it can ONLY be purchased from Dover Street Market which is fine because unless you live in NYC, you save sales tax. Go onto Instagram and follow VCA and you will see their multiple posts about the limited event. Pieces will be sold from 11/30 through 12/22 I believe. Maybe they will end up in the stores but nobody knows anything. I called and asked.



They are available for order at the boutiques starting yesterday.   I ordered a 20 motif and was told it would arrive in 5 months.


----------



## JulesB68

Just to clear up any confusion, the DSM/Gaspard Yurkievich/VCA collaboration is in Ginza, London, New York & Singapore. 30th November to 22nd December (11th January for Ginza).
http://www.vancleefarpels.com/eu/en/la-maison/newsroom.html#


----------



## Suzie

sbelle said:


> They are available for order at the boutiques starting yesterday.   I ordered a 20 motif and was told it would arrive in 5 months.


Congratulations, lucky you, did you have to pay upfront or can you pay when it arrives?


----------



## Suzie

JulesB68 said:


> Just to clear up any confusion, the DSM/Gaspard Yurkievich/VCA collaboration is in Ginza, London, New York & Singapore. 30th November to 22nd December (11th January for Ginza).
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/eu/en/la-maison/newsroom.html#


So are they only available at these stores?


----------



## sbelle

Suzie said:


> Congratulations, lucky you, did you have to pay upfront or can you pay when it arrives?



I think in general you have to pay up front like you would for a special order , but that might differ depending on the boutique. 



Suzie said:


> So are they only available at these stores?



Since I had seen the information on IG, I asked about it .  I was told that there are only a limited number of pieces allocated to Dover Street Market stores, and the boutiques can order a limited number of them.


----------



## Sparkledolll

PennyD2911 said:


> Yes, it is yellow gold.
> 
> Here ya go - -
> View attachment 3895175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is cloudy here today and my poor photography skills could never capture the beauty of this piece even in the best lighting.



It’s beautiful on you Penny! YG really glows on you [emoji7]


----------



## MissAnnette

PennyD2911 said:


> [emoji319][emoji1335][emoji319] Merry Christmas to ME from ME with love [emoji319][emoji1335][emoji319]
> 
> Yes, I FINALLY did it![emoji12]
> 
> NO regets! [emoji813]️[emoji7][emoji813]️
> 
> I know you all have seen a zillion pics of this bracelet, but you haven’t seen pics of mine. [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3894835
> View attachment 3894836


Gorgeous!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## MissAnnette

Picked up this beauty on my birthday last week! She is so gorgeous! Hello Frivole!!


----------



## Mali_

MissAnnette said:


> Picked up this beauty on my birthday last week! She is so gorgeous! Hello Frivole!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3895606
> View attachment 3895607


Lovely wrapping, even lovelier jewelry


----------



## Notorious Pink

PennyD2911 said:


> Yes, it is yellow gold.
> 
> Here ya go - -
> View attachment 3895175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is cloudy here today and my poor photography skills could never capture the beauty of this piece even in the best lighting.



Fabulous, Penny!!! Congratulations!!! [emoji322][emoji8][emoji254]


----------



## PennyD2911

Natalie j said:


> It’s beautiful on you Penny! YG really glows on you [emoji7]



Thank you Natalie![emoji171]


----------



## PennyD2911

BBC said:


> Fabulous, Penny!!! Congratulations!!! [emoji322][emoji8][emoji254]



Thank B [emoji8]


----------



## PennyD2911

MissAnnette said:


> Picked up this beauty on my birthday last week! She is so gorgeous! Hello Frivole!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3895606
> View attachment 3895607



Congrats!


----------



## PennyD2911

MissAnnette said:


> Gorgeous!!!! Congrats!!



Thank you [emoji253]


----------



## kimber418

So pretty!


----------



## bags to die for

I think there's an exhibition of ballerinas at the vendome store but I didn't go in. These were the ones in the windows.
	

		
			
		

		
	






The necklaces were incredible


----------



## Grande Latte

Hahaha. I wouldn't dare to go in either. VCA has such great customer service, I'm sure they'll have me try on a bunch of high end jewelry and I really don't have the budget!


----------



## kimber418

PennyD2911 said:


> [emoji319][emoji1335][emoji319] Merry Christmas to ME from ME with love [emoji319][emoji1335][emoji319]
> 
> Yes, I FINALLY did it![emoji12]
> 
> NO regets! [emoji813]️[emoji7][emoji813]️
> 
> I know you all have seen a zillion pics of this bracelet, but you haven’t seen pics of mine. [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3894835
> View attachment 3894836



Congrats Penny!  Your Perlee Clover looks beautiful on you.  You will love it.  It is my favorite piece in my collection.  I wear it often and love it like the day I bought it some years ago.  It has such a classic sparkle about it that is quintessential Van Cleef.


----------



## sammix3

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Not sure but it can ONLY be purchased from Dover Street Market which is fine because unless you live in NYC, you save sales tax. Go onto Instagram and follow VCA and you will see their multiple posts about the limited event. Pieces will be sold from 11/30 through 12/22 I believe. Maybe they will end up in the stores but nobody knows anything. I called and asked.



Do you know if Dover Street market will ship the pieces or is it an in person only purchase?


----------



## PennyD2911

kimber418 said:


> Congrats Penny!  Your Perlee Clover looks beautiful on you.  You will love it.  It is my favorite piece in my collection.  I wear it often and love it like the day I bought it some years ago.  It has such a classic sparkle about it that is quintessential Van Cleef.



Thank you kimber [emoji171]

You beautiful pics of this piece have been an inspiration to me. 
I am very happy I finally purchased it!


----------



## 911snowball

Penny, hope you are enjoying your new bracelet. I doubt if I could bear to remove it from my wrist if I had it!


----------



## lynne_ross

x


----------



## PennyD2911

911snowball said:


> Penny, hope you are enjoying your new bracelet. I doubt if I could bear to remove it from my wrist if I had it!



I love it![emoji813]️[emoji7][emoji813]️

So many of VCAs best - 18kt YG - Alhambra motif - diamonds - Perlee - combined to make one stunning piece. [emoji256]


----------



## etoupebirkin

PennyD2911 said:


> Yes, it is yellow gold.
> 
> Here ya go - -
> View attachment 3895175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is cloudy here today and my poor photography skills could never capture the beauty of this piece even in the best lighting.


Congratulations Penny!!! We're cousins. I have the PG version. 
The bracelet looks gorgeous on you! Wear it in the best of health!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

At the VCA dinner at my local Neimans. They brought some high jewelry which was fun to look at, but no Vintage or limited edition pieces. Pieces started at $75K, so it was just looking time. I was mildly disappointed because I got my enamel butterfly brooch from one of these events and that piece was around $25K. While it is certainly not inexpensive, it was not out of reach. Everything they brought was quite expensive. My favorite piece was a Lapis, Sapphire and Diamond butterfly brooch--for $140K.

I did try on the small Carnelian Rose de Noel brooch with my Carnelian 20-motif. Needless to say, it's on my wishlist now.


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> At the VCA dinner at my local Neimans. They brought some high jewelry which was fun to look at, but no Vintage or limited edition pieces. Pieces started at $75K, so it was just looking time. I was mildly disappointed because I got my enamel butterfly brooch from one of these events and that piece was around $25K. While it is certainly not inexpensive, it was not out of reach. Everything they brought was quite expensive. My favorite piece was a Lapis, Sapphire and Diamond butterfly brooch--for $140K.
> 
> I did try on the small Carnelian Rose de Noel brooch with my Carnelian 20-motif. Needless to say, it's on my wishlist now.



I love that brooch
It's on my list too
Sigh....


----------



## Toronto24

lynne_ross said:


> I am really loving the service at the Toronto Yorkdale VCA. The staff there are amazing with my kids (have colouring, and snacks) and so patient with me needing to try things on over and over before deciding! Maybe I am just use to horrible service at Hermes in Toronto that I have low expectations.



Yes I found so too- the colouring books and coloured pencils were a big hit with the kids! A little touch like that goes a long way. It makes it a lot easier and less stressful to try things on in peace while the kids are occupied.


----------



## Phoenix123

PennyD2911 said:


> [emoji319][emoji1335][emoji319] Merry Christmas to ME from ME with love [emoji319][emoji1335][emoji319]
> 
> Yes, I FINALLY did it![emoji12]
> 
> NO regets! [emoji813]️[emoji7][emoji813]️
> 
> I know you all have seen a zillion pics of this bracelet, but you haven’t seen pics of mine. [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3894835
> View attachment 3894836



So happy for you!!  It's beautiful!!  I wear mine almost everyday.  How often do/ will you wear yours?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

TankerToad said:


> I love that brooch
> It's on my list too
> Sigh....


Mine too


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Has anyone ever attended the VCA holiday party?..i am going tomorrow night.


----------



## Mali_

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> Has anyone ever attended the VCA holiday party?..i am going tomorrow night.


No, but wow. Should be lovely


----------



## Mali_

Lovely Perlée pics: http://www.thedollsfactory.com/2013/10/van-cleef-arpels-perlee-collection.html


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sammix3 said:


> Do you know if Dover Street market will ship the pieces or is it an in person only purchase?


I had mine shipped to me and they just arrived today. Supposed to wait until Christmas but I am dying to see them!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sbelle said:


> They are available for order at the boutiques starting yesterday.   I ordered a 20 motif and was told it would arrive in 5 months.


That is GREAT news! Hopefully they will also offer earclips and ten motifs. The market only had twenty motif and the bracelet. They arrived today and I want to open them but they are wrapped for Christmas.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Suzie said:


> So are they only available at these stores?


You can call and order them by phone. That is what I did because I am not in NYC right now. No tax if you do not live near the DSM.


----------



## sbelle

ALLinTHEbag said:


> That is GREAT news! Hopefully they will also offer earclips and ten motifs. *The market only had twenty motif and the bracelet*. They arrived today and I want to open them but they are wrapped for Christmas.



Congrats! 

I was told that the boutiques also only offer the 20 motif and bracelet.


----------



## Suzie

Ladies, is the WG onyx 20 motif the same price as the YG onyx?


----------



## sammix3

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I had mine shipped to me and they just arrived today. Supposed to wait until Christmas but I am dying to see them!



Good to know!  Any idea how many pieces they received for the bracelet?


----------



## Toronto24

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you so much, Toronto24!  I've been looking for an everyday alternative to my diamond studs.  Do you, by any chance, know how many millimeters the measure?






Hope this helps. The diameter seems to be around 8-9mm.


----------



## sbelle

Suzie said:


> Ladies, is the WG onyx 20 motif the same price as the YG onyx?



I believe the price of the wg onyx 20 motif is $16,400.  

I just looked up the price of the yellow gold onyx 20 motif and it is $15,500.


----------



## PennyD2911

etoupebirkin said:


> Congratulations Penny!!! We're cousins. I have the PG version.
> The bracelet looks gorgeous on you! Wear it in the best of health!!!



Thank you C![emoji171]


----------



## PennyD2911

Phoenix123 said:


> So happy for you!!  It's beautiful!!  I wear mine almost everyday.  How often do/ will you wear yours?



Thank you!

I work from our home office so I don't go out everyday, the days I have gone out since I received this bracelet, it's been on my arm. [emoji813]️[emoji846]


----------



## mochaccino

Please excuse me for interrupting the wg onyx appreciation; I picked up this dainty piece as an office-friendly pendant and thought I'd share in case someone else is considering it as well. I think of it more as a cute snow flake design than a miniature lotus


----------



## klynneann

mochaccino said:


> Please excuse me for interrupting the wg onyx appreciation; I picked up this dainty piece as an office-friendly pendant and thought I'd share in case someone else is considering it as well. I think of it more as a cute snow flake design than a miniature lotus
> 
> View attachment 3898780
> 
> View attachment 3898781
> 
> View attachment 3898782


It's beautiful, congrats!  It reminds me of a snowflake, too.  And I love the matching earrings.


----------



## Suzie

sbelle said:


> I believe the price of the wg onyx 20 motif is $16,400.
> 
> I just looked up the price of the yellow gold onyx 20 motif and it is $15,500.


Thank you. I phoned customer service here in Australia and of course the lady on the phone knew nothing so I asked her to get one of the sales associates to call me as I don’t know if Australia will get any but if they do I want first dibs as I have wanted this combination since before I got the 20 motif turquoise. I didn’t know at the time that they only made certain necklaces with gold hardware.


----------



## Suzie

mochaccino said:


> Please excuse me for interrupting the wg onyx appreciation; I picked up this dainty piece as an office-friendly pendant and thought I'd share in case someone else is considering it as well. I think of it more as a cute snow flake design than a miniature lotus
> 
> View attachment 3898780
> 
> View attachment 3898781
> 
> View attachment 3898782


Gorgeous!


----------



## lovevca

t


sbelle said:


> I believe the price of the wg onyx 20 motif is $16,400.
> 
> I just looked up the price of the yellow gold onyx 20 motif and it is $15,500.



Thanks for the price info but do you know why, for identical stones and designs, white gold is consistently more expensive than yellow gold?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

They are here but I was only able to open one before Christmas.....BTW, my SA at NM can special order them if anyone missed out and if you do not have a NM store in your state..you can save tax!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

mochaccino said:


> Please excuse me for interrupting the wg onyx appreciation; I picked up this dainty piece as an office-friendly pendant and thought I'd share in case someone else is considering it as well. I think of it more as a cute snow flake design than a miniature lotus
> 
> View attachment 3898780
> 
> View attachment 3898781
> 
> View attachment 3898782


BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!  Love it!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sammix3 said:


> Good to know!  Any idea how many pieces they received for the bracelet?


She told me a handful. Now that could vary depending upon hand size. LOL  I made sure to get a set because I have been waiting 10 years for this combo.


----------



## innerpeace85

I still cannot decide between onyx and MOP bracelet. Here is a pic and looking to hear your thoughts!! My collection - VA earrings in onyx, large frivole in YG.


----------



## Gal4Dior

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I still cannot decide between onyx and MOP bracelet. Here is a pic and looking to hear your thoughts!! My collection - VA earrings in onyx, large frivole in YG.
> View attachment 3899460



Onyx is my vote based on that photo. [emoji173]️


----------



## Violet Bleu

lovevca said:


> t
> 
> 
> Thanks for the price info but do you know why, for identical stones and designs, white gold is consistently more expensive than yellow gold?


This is because European jewelry houses do not use Nickel in their WG alloys like Tiffany for example. Instead, Cartier, VCA, etc. use palladium in their WG alloys. Palladium is an expensive metal, thus producing a higher price tag for its addition in WG pieces. This is also why the WG from Cartier and VCA (unplated) is greyish in color instead of shiny white like the nickel alloyed WG from Tiffany.


----------



## birkin10600

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I still cannot decide between onyx and MOP bracelet. Here is a pic and looking to hear your thoughts!! My collection - VA earrings in onyx, large frivole in YG.
> View attachment 3899460


Beautiful! Get both![emoji6]


----------



## innerpeace85

birkin10600 said:


> Beautiful! Get both![emoji6]


Haha I wish..


----------



## SilverBen

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I still cannot decide between onyx and MOP bracelet. Here is a pic and looking to hear your thoughts!! My collection - VA earrings in onyx, large frivole in YG.
> View attachment 3899460


The MOP has a nice pop/contrast when worn with your H bracelet in the photo so I am drawn to that more. I guess it depends on if you plan on wearing it alone or with other pieces from your collection. What do you plan on wearing it with?


----------



## PennyD2911

ALLinTHEbag said:


> They are here but I was only able to open one before Christmas.....BTW, my SA at NM can special order them if anyone missed out and if you do not have a NM store in your state..you can save tax!



Beautiful! Congrats[emoji256]


----------



## Mali_

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I still cannot decide between onyx and MOP bracelet. Here is a pic and looking to hear your thoughts!! My collection - VA earrings in onyx, large frivole in YG.
> View attachment 3899460


They look lovely together. Incredible stack.


----------



## Toronto24

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I still cannot decide between onyx and MOP bracelet. Here is a pic and looking to hear your thoughts!! My collection - VA earrings in onyx, large frivole in YG.
> View attachment 3899460



I would definitely choose the onyx since you have the onyx earrings. I also think the onyx looks great stacked with your H. 

MOP is definitely beautiful on your skin tone. Realistically you will probably add more to your collection down the road [emoji177]


----------



## innerpeace85

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> The MOP has a nice pop/contrast when worn with your H bracelet in the photo so I am drawn to that more. I guess it depends on if you plan on wearing it alone or with other pieces from your collection. What do you plan on wearing it with?


Alone or stacked.. This is my first non Hermes bracelet. Probably would add Cartier Love and VCA perlee bangle down the line.


----------



## Violet Bleu

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Alone or stacked.. This is my first non Hermes bracelet. Probably would add Cartier Love and VCA perlee bangle down the line.


I love the Onyx!


----------



## sammix3

ALLinTHEbag said:


> They are here but I was only able to open one before Christmas.....BTW, my SA at NM can special order them if anyone missed out and if you do not have a NM store in your state..you can save tax!



This is gorgeous!  Congrats on such a beautiful piece.  Now I gotta figure out if it’s for me..


----------



## Suzie

ALLinTHEbag said:


> They are here but I was only able to open one before Christmas.....BTW, my SA at NM can special order them if anyone missed out and if you do not have a NM store in your state..you can save tax!


Wow, just stunning! Still waiting for a phone call back from VCA!


----------



## gagabag

Suzie said:


> Thank you. I phoned customer service here in Australia and of course the lady on the phone knew nothing so I asked her to get one of the sales associates to call me as I don’t know if Australia will get any but if they do I want first dibs as I have wanted this combination since before I got the 20 motif turquoise. I didn’t know at the time that they only made certain necklaces with gold hardware.



Suzie, could you let me/us know how you go? I am from AU too and want my hands on the 20motifs. TIA!


----------



## Suzie

gagabag said:


> Suzie, could you let me/us know how you go? I am from AU too and want my hands on the 20motifs. TIA!


Will do. Crickets so far though.


----------



## westcoastgal

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I still cannot decide between onyx and MOP bracelet. Here is a pic and looking to hear your thoughts!! My collection - VA earrings in onyx, large frivole in YG.
> View attachment 3899460


I like the black.


----------



## SilverBen

Has anyone had experience ordering online? I'm thinking of ordering the VA malachite pendant and just don't have time to make it into a boutique for at least another month. Please let me know if any tips or if it will be an easy process, etc. 

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Has anyone had experience ordering online? I'm thinking of ordering the VA malachite pendant and just don't have time to make it into a boutique for at least another month. Please let me know if any tips or if it will be an easy process, etc.
> 
> Thanks in advanced!


I would NOT recommend ordering malachite online. 
The stone can vary so much that you will wish to see the choices first.


----------



## 911snowball

+1 on above comment for sure .


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Suzie said:


> Will do. Crickets so far though.


Did you try called Dover Street Market? The SA I spoke to was super sweet and not having to pay sales tax was a HUGE savings. I am not sure how many sets they had. My SA at NM confirmed that they will allow them to order but the Onyx will take 5 weeks. I am hoping for earrings and maybe a 10 motif?


----------



## materiallover3

When I got my vintage alhambra pendent and bracelet the SA told me you can connect them together to make into a longer necklace that mimics the the motif necklaces. For this reason I didnt get the links shortened on my bracelet but the SA said you can twist the bracelet links to make it tighter.


----------



## SilverBen

texasgirliegirl said:


> I would NOT recommend ordering malachite online.
> The stone can vary so much that you will wish to see the choices first.


That is true, I guess I will call my SA from Vegas and see if he will send me photos of what they have. Maybe that will workout better


----------



## Suzie

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Did you try called Dover Street Market? The SA I spoke to was super sweet and not having to pay sales tax was a HUGE savings. I am not sure how many sets they had. My SA at NM confirmed that they will allow them to order but the Onyx will take 5 weeks. I am hoping for earrings and maybe a 10 motif?


I am in Australia so not sure how that would work?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Suzie said:


> I am in Australia so not sure how that would work?


It can't hurt to call and see if they would ship internationally. The only issue would be customs?  Might save on the exchange rate though?


----------



## mochaccino

Is it possible to have an Alhambra bracelet lengthened? Ideally I'd like to add a link or two between each motif.
I tried searching for this answer but I only found discussion relating to shortening bracelets or lengthening necklaces. Thanks in advance!


----------



## lynne_ross

mochaccino said:


> Is it possible to have an Alhambra bracelet lengthened? Ideally I'd like to add a link or two between each motif.
> I tried searching for this answer but I only found discussion relating to shortening bracelets or lengthening necklaces. Thanks in advance!



Yes you can lengthen it at store, just like the necklace. Not sure if you can do it after the point of purchase. I think it is just more popular to shorten it, hence your search results.


----------



## mochaccino

lynne_ross said:


> Yes you can lengthen it at store, just like the necklace. Not sure if you can do it after the point of purchase. I think it is just more popular to shorten it, hence your search results.


Thanks for letting me know! I guess I'll have to call the boutique and see if they'll help me. 
I bought two wg onyx bracelets from DSM hoping to somehow make it into the length of the 10-motif necklace... At this point I'm also thinking I should just get one more bracelet and do a 15-motif


----------



## Suzie

mochaccino said:


> Is it possible to have an Alhambra bracelet lengthened? Ideally I'd like to add a link or two between each motif.
> I tried searching for this answer but I only found discussion relating to shortening bracelets or lengthening necklaces. Thanks in advance!


Or you could buy an extender, I got 3 different lengths made and wear at the back of my neck so you can’t see.


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi, I am planning on my next earrings purchase. I am looking for something that go from day to night. I am deciding between 2 motif(Carnelian/TE) and small perlee hoops in YG. Which do you think would work? Are they are too big for daily wear? Thanks!

Currently have onyx VA and large Frivole earrings in YG


----------



## texasgirliegirl

mochaccino said:


> Thanks for letting me know! I guess I'll have to call the boutique and see if they'll help me.
> I bought two wg onyx bracelets from DSM hoping to somehow make it into the length of the 10-motif necklace... At this point I'm also thinking I should just get one more bracelet and do a 15-motif


Better off just buying a 10 motif and a 5 motif bracelet. Two bracelets are way too short and you will have too many clasps for such a short necklace.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi, I am planning on my next earrings purchase. I am looking for something that go from day to night. I am deciding between 2 motif(Carnelian/TE) and small perlee hoops in YG. Which do you think would work? Are they are too big for daily wear? Thanks!
> 
> Currently have onyx VA and large Frivole earrings in YG


Both earrings are very different choices. 
The perlee hoops are the perfect sized hoop. 
Perfect for day or night.


----------



## innerpeace85

texasgirliegirl said:


> Both earrings are very different choices.
> The perlee hoops are the perfect sized hoop.
> Perfect for day or night.


Thanks for the reply! You are right about both being very different. But I am wondering which of the two is more versatile- can wear to work and for formal events.


----------



## dessert1st

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Thanks for the reply! You are right about both being very different. But I am wondering which of the two is more versatile- can wear to work and for formal events.



IMHO I think neither choice satisfies both requirements. For daily wear transitioning into evening I would do either frivole or clover (Vintage or Magic size, vintage doing both and magic leaning more formal). Hoops seem more causal and TE Carneilian 2 motif seem more like evening or weekend but not work daily.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Thanks for the reply! You are right about both being very different. But I am wondering which of the two is more versatile- can wear to work and for formal events.


Neither are for formal events IMHO.
For that you will "need" something pave....


----------



## mochaccino

Suzie said:


> Or you could buy an extender, I got 3 different lengths made and wear at the back of my neck so you can’t see.


I was considering this option as well. Thank you for reminding me!



texasgirliegirl said:


> Better off just buying a 10 motif and a 5 motif bracelet. Two bracelets are way too short and you will have too many clasps for such a short necklace.


My dilemma is that wg onyx doesn't exist in 10 motif as far as I know. I had considered buying the DSM 20-motif but that length doesn't work for me.
I figured the lengthening cost of 2x 5 motif would be less than the 30% premium in a 10-motif special order--please correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

mochaccino said:


> I was considering this option as well. Thank you for reminding me!
> 
> 
> My dilemma is that wg onyx doesn't exist in 10 motif as far as I know. I had considered buying the DSM 20-motif but that length doesn't work for me.
> I figured the lengthening cost of 2x 5 motif would be less than the 30% premium in a 10-motif special order--please correct me if I'm wrong!


Before assuming that you will get charged a 30% premium you might consider checking with VCA.
With lengthening two bracelets (and adding an extender), you will have a clasp in the very front. I suppose you can slide it so the clasps are on the sides but then you will see the extended. 
It’s not very noticeable with a 20 motif but I worry that you will not ultimately be happy with this makeshift option.


----------



## mochaccino

texasgirliegirl said:


> Before assuming that you will get charged a 30% premium you might consider checking with VCA.
> With lengthening two bracelets (and adding an extender), you will have a clasp in the very front. I suppose you can slide it so the clasps are on the sides but then you will see the extended.
> It’s not very noticeable with a 20 motif but I worry that you will not ultimately be happy with this makeshift option.


Thank you --I'll check with VCA about the wg 10 motif!


----------



## Suzie

gagabag said:


> Suzie, could you let me/us know how you go? I am from AU too and want my hands on the 20motifs. TIA!


Gagabag, one of the SA’s from the Melbourne store phoned me today and he is going to look into if it is a possibility for me to order one and if so it would have to be made as the stores will not be getting any in.
If it is a yes he said that I would have to wait for up to 6 months and have to pay up front. I thanked him and also asked if he could let me know the price (yikes). He is going to email me the details.
He told me about the 50 year anniversary coming up and also said they keep it a very guarded secret what it will be. He also added that VCA may bing out something early next year for the one year anniversary of the opening of the first Australian store in Sydney.
I will let you know when and if I hear anything more from him, I hope this helps.


----------



## gagabag

Suzie said:


> Gagabag, one of the SA’s from the Melbourne store phoned me today and he is going to look into if it is a possibility for me to order one and if so it would have to be made as the stores will not be getting any in.
> If it is a yes he said that I would have to wait for up to 6 months and have to pay up front. I thanked him and also asked if he could let me know the price (yikes). He is going to email me the details.
> He told me about the 50 year anniversary coming up and also said they keep it a very guarded secret what it will be. He also added that VCA may bing out something early next year for the one year anniversary of the opening of the first Australian store in Sydney.
> I will let you know when and if I hear anything more from him, I hope this helps.



Thanks Suzie for this intel! OMG I am excited to know more and getting quite concerned for my bank account lol! x


----------



## ccho82

Does VCA offer free cleaning/polishing like Tiffanys? I've read a couple of posts that date way back about people getting a VCA soft cloth from their SA. I recently bought yg onyx clover and wg turquoise butterfly earrings and would like to know the best way to keep them polished. Tia!


----------



## gagabag

My SA knew I’ll be going away for Chrissy and expedited this for me. Would look really nice on our xmas tree except we didn’t have one this year [emoji3]


----------



## Mali_

gagabag said:


> My SA knew I’ll be going away for Chrissy and expedited this for me. Would look really nice on our xmas tree except we didn’t have one this year [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3908544


Very pretty


----------



## ccho82

I recently bought:
1. Black onyx/yg sweet earrings (to match my vintage onyx pendant and ring)
2.  Turquoise wg butterfly sweet earrings (to match my turquoise butterfly bracelet)
However, as I was leaving the boutique the yg mini frivoles caught my attention and now I'm all confused. Should I just keep what I bought or return one of the two for the mini frivoles in yg? If so, which one should I return? All thoughts/ideas appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## gagabag

ccho82 said:


> I recently bought:
> 1. Black onyx/yg sweet earrings (to match my vintage onyx pendant and ring)
> 2.  Turquoise wg butterfly sweet earrings (to match my turquoise butterfly bracelet)
> However, as I was leaving the boutique the yg mini frivoles caught my attention and now I'm all confused. Should I just keep what I bought or return one of the two for the mini frivoles in yg? If so, which one should I return? All thoughts/ideas appreciated. Thanks!



I’ll keep both and save up for the mini frivole [emoji3]


----------



## ccho82

@gagabag That's a good idea too. Lol
Actually, I was just thinking of that....keep both and save up for the mini.


----------



## valnsw

Oh my gosh, I just saw this on the vca Japan website! I wonder if this is something they may be coming up with? Nevertheless, it’s really pretty!


----------



## valnsw

If my memory serves me correctly, I didn’t see this last year when I was at the Tokyo Ginza boutique. I did see an edition that was for the boutique but I remember there wasn’t any Byzantine Alhambra motif in that, whereas this one has.

EDIT: Oops, it is indeed the Ginza edition! Found an old photo which I took of it, my bad memory!

Here’s the URL in case anybody is interested.

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/jp/en...0-magic-alhambra-long-necklace-11-motifs.html


----------



## valnsw

Found the photo!  This was taken last Dec.


----------



## Notorious Pink

valnsw said:


> Found the photo!  This was taken last Dec.



Ooooooh! I LOVE this. [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## valnsw

BBC said:


> Ooooooh! I LOVE this. [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]



It's pg and with some pave


----------



## Notorious Pink

valnsw said:


> It's pg and with some pave



I see...[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I gotta do the price currency conversion...

ETA: ugh. So much for that....per xe.com, that's about $53k [emoji20]


----------



## baghagg

valnsw said:


> Found the photo! [emoji2] This was taken last Dec.


... stunning - and that watch!


----------



## klynneann

BBC said:


> I see...[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I gotta do the price currency conversion...
> 
> ETA: ugh. So much for that....per xe.com, that's about $53k [emoji20]


OMG.    I love it.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> Oh my gosh, I just saw this on the vca Japan website! I wonder if this is something they may be coming up with? Nevertheless, it’s really pretty!


This is so beautiful!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Planning some VCA purchases for next year. I am budgeting about $25K.
My wish list is:

Small carnelian Rose de Noel pendant and small Frivole earrings with diamonds and three Perlee bands.
Small lapis Rose de Noel pendant.
Frivole Pave diamond ring. BTW, I decided against the Verdura Trio ring with diamonds and got something else instead.
Diamond Magic Alhambra (long version). I know this is a bit more, but not totally out of reach.
Wait for the 50th anniversary pieces.
There are pluses and minuses to each. BTW, I have a carnelian 20-motif and the pin/pendant looks fabulous with it.


----------



## dessert1st

etoupebirkin said:


> Planning some VCA purchases for next year. I am budgeting about $25K.
> My wish list is:
> 
> Small carnelian Rose de Noel pendant and small Frivole earrings with diamonds and three Perlee bands.
> Small lapis Rose de Noel pendant.
> Frivole Pave diamond ring. BTW, I decided against the Verdura Trio ring with diamonds and got something else instead.
> Diamond Magic Alhambra (long version). I know this is a bit more, but not totally out of reach.
> Wait for the 50th anniversary pieces.
> There are pluses and minuses to each. BTW, I have a carnelian 20-motif and the pin/pendant looks fabulous with it.



This is a fun question and love seeing these posts. However, I am really really bad at answering either/or type questions because it's hard to decide and one can't go wrong with any of the pieces 99% of the time. But this I can say with great certainty, if this is your strict budget then wait til the 50th anniversary pieces are announced. No one has a clue and if this really is your budget I'd wait because if  you spend it all before it's announced, there is a good possibility you may wish you hadn't. If your budget allows for the 50th pieces plus these choices, then that's a different situation and ignore what I just said. Sorry not to be so decisive.


----------



## Notorious Pink

dessert1st said:


> This is a fun question and love seeing these posts. However, I am really really bad at answering either/or type questions because it's hard to decide and one can't go wrong with any of the pieces 99% of the time. But this I can say with great certainty, if this is your strict budget then wait til the 50th anniversary pieces are announced. No one has a clue and if this really is your budget I'd wait because if  you spend it all before it's announced, there is a good possibility you may wish you hadn't. If your budget allows for the 50th pieces plus these choices, then that's a different situation and ignore what I just said. Sorry not to be so decisive.



I'm no help on the original question (GET 'EM ALL!!! Mwahahaha!) but I do agree with this.


----------



## klynneann

etoupebirkin said:


> Planning some VCA purchases for next year. I am budgeting about $25K.
> My wish list is:
> 
> Small carnelian Rose de Noel pendant and small Frivole earrings with diamonds and three Perlee bands.
> Small lapis Rose de Noel pendant.
> Frivole Pave diamond ring. BTW, I decided against the Verdura Trio ring with diamonds and got something else instead.
> Diamond Magic Alhambra (long version). I know this is a bit more, but not totally out of reach.
> Wait for the 50th anniversary pieces.
> There are pluses and minuses to each. BTW, I have a carnelian 20-motif and the pin/pendant looks fabulous with it.


I would wait to see what the 50th anniversary pieces are.  But if you don't go for those, I would go with the first option!


----------



## klynneann

Does anyone know how much the WG Onyx 5-motif from the Dover St. Market is?  And just to clarify, you can either purchase through DSM or through your VCA boutique?  Thanks very much!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

etoupebirkin said:


> Planning some VCA purchases for next year. I am budgeting about $25K.
> My wish list is:
> 
> Small carnelian Rose de Noel pendant and small Frivole earrings with diamonds and three Perlee bands.
> Small lapis Rose de Noel pendant.
> Frivole Pave diamond ring. BTW, I decided against the Verdura Trio ring with diamonds and got something else instead.
> Diamond Magic Alhambra (long version). I know this is a bit more, but not totally out of reach.
> Wait for the 50th anniversary pieces.
> There are pluses and minuses to each. BTW, I have a carnelian 20-motif and the pin/pendant looks fabulous with it.


I would wait.


----------



## mochaccino

klynneann said:


> Does anyone know how much the WG Onyx 5-motif from the Dover St. Market is?  And just to clarify, you can either purchase through DSM or through your VCA boutique?  Thanks very much!



It is $4100. If you are not in NY, DSM will not charge tax but will charge $15 for overnight shipping. In my case that was definitely a good deal


----------



## klynneann

mochaccino said:


> It is $4100. If you are not in NY, DSM will not charge tax but will charge $15 for overnight shipping. In my case that was definitely a good deal


Thank you! Yes, that would be a good deal for me too.


----------



## riquita

Hi! I just wanted to share my small contribution to this thread...a Vintage Alhambra Carnelian pendant.  I bought it right before the price increase last September,  and waited until my 40.5 birthday earlier this month. Thanks for letting me share. I wish everyone a very Happy Holidays!


----------



## Mali_

riquita said:


> Hi! I just wanted to share my small contribution to this thread...a Vintage Alhambra Carnelian pendant.  I bought it right before the price increase last September,  and waited until my 40.5 birthday earlier this month. Thanks for letting me share. I wish everyone a very Happy Holidays!
> View attachment 3914623


That red is a beauty


----------



## tbbbjb

Merry Christmas and a very Happy Holidays to all my fellow VCA addicts!  Hope you all have sparkly holidays surrounded by loved ones! 

[emoji173]️ [emoji898] [emoji173]️ [emoji319][emoji173]️ [emoji256] [emoji173]️


----------



## lynne_ross

Merry Christmas and happy Holidays all!
DH shocked me with a gift under the tree, a 5 stone malachite bracelet!! I was not expecting anything, so it was the sweetest surprise. He wrapped it in my son's paw patrol wrapping so I never noticed it lol! He had my SA pick it out and ship to us. I can still return it for another one, since my SA told him the marking are such a personal taste but I love this one so unlikely I will exchange. Need to go in to shorten it, so will look at other ones while there if they have any.


----------



## Lisa-SH

lynne_ross said:


> Merry Christmas and happy Holidays all!
> DH shocked me with a gift under the tree, a 5 stone malachite bracelet!! I was not expecting anything, so it was the sweetest surprise. He wrapped it in my son's paw patrol wrapping so I never noticed it lol! He had my SA pick it out and ship to us. I can still return it for another one, since my SA told him the marking are such a personal taste but I love this one so unlikely I will exchange. Need to go in to shorten it, so will look at other ones while there if they have any.


Congrats and it is beautiful. Enjoy the holiday present!


----------



## baghagg

lynne_ross said:


> Merry Christmas and happy Holidays all!
> DH shocked me with a gift under the tree, a 5 stone malachite bracelet!! I was not expecting anything, so it was the sweetest surprise. He wrapped it in my son's paw patrol wrapping so I never noticed it lol! He had my SA pick it out and ship to us. I can still return it for another one, since my SA told him the marking are such a personal taste but I love this one so unlikely I will exchange. Need to go in to shorten it, so will look at other ones while there if they have any.


 Love this!  How lovely,  enjoy!


----------



## PennyD2911

tbbbjb said:


> Merry Christmas and a very Happy Holidays to all my fellow VCA addicts!  Hope you all have sparkly holidays surrounded by loved ones!
> 
> [emoji173]️ [emoji898] [emoji173]️ [emoji319][emoji173]️ [emoji256] [emoji173]️



Merry Christmas!


----------



## PennyD2911

lynne_ross said:


> Merry Christmas and happy Holidays all!
> DH shocked me with a gift under the tree, a 5 stone malachite bracelet!! I was not expecting anything, so it was the sweetest surprise. He wrapped it in my son's paw patrol wrapping so I never noticed it lol! He had my SA pick it out and ship to us. I can still return it for another one, since my SA told him the marking are such a personal taste but I love this one so unlikely I will exchange. Need to go in to shorten it, so will look at other ones while there if they have any.



Congrats - Merry Christmas!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

It’s perfect!


lynne_ross said:


> Merry Christmas and happy Holidays all!
> DH shocked me with a gift under the tree, a 5 stone malachite bracelet!! I was not expecting anything, so it was the sweetest surprise. He wrapped it in my son's paw patrol wrapping so I never noticed it lol! He had my SA pick it out and ship to us. I can still return it for another one, since my SA told him the marking are such a personal taste but I love this one so unlikely I will exchange. Need to go in to shorten it, so will look at other ones while there if they have any.[/QUOT


----------



## San2222

My vendome limited edition, love it!


----------



## lynne_ross

San2222 said:


> My vendome limited edition, love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3915632
> View attachment 3915633


This colour is gorgeous!


----------



## ccho82

For those of you who have the mini studs, do you have any problems getting them off? It took me almost 20 mins to get the clasp off on just one side! I had to really pull hard and now i'm worried that the posts will break off if I have to use this much strength to get them off.


----------



## nicole0612

ccho82 said:


> For those of you who have the mini studs, do you have any problems getting them off? It took me almost 20 mins to get the clasp off on just one side! I had to really pull hard and now i'm worried that the posts will break off if I have to use this much strength to get them off.



Just make sure you fully push in the retractable pieces and the back should fall away from the post with no effort at all.


----------



## SilverBen

1/2 of my late Christmas gifts came in the mail today, so so excited about my first malachite piece from VCA! So happy with the color of this, my SA across the country helped pick the perfect piece


----------



## Suzie

San2222 said:


> My vendome limited edition, love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3915632
> View attachment 3915633


Just beautiful.


----------



## Suzie

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> 1/2 of my late Christmas gifts came in the mail today, so so excited about my first malachite piece from VCA! So happy with the color of this, my SA across the country helped pick the perfect piece


This is so lovely.


----------



## Toronto24

San2222 said:


> My vendome limited edition, love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3915632
> View attachment 3915633



Just beautiful. I will be going next month. Do they make other pieces in the blue sevres other than the vintage pendant and 20 motif alternating YG? Were there any earrings?


----------



## San2222

Toronto24 said:


> Just beautiful. I will be going next month. Do they make other pieces in the blue sevres other than the vintage pendant and 20 motif alternating YG? Were there any earrings?


Only bracelet and pendant that i know of. Pic from sa for ur reference. Bracelet is euro13,900, pendant is euro3,750.


----------



## westcoastgal

San2222 said:


> Only bracelet and pendant that i know of. Pic from sa for ur reference. Bracelet is euro13,900, pendant is euro3,750.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3916568


Those are gorgeous.


----------



## luvprada

lynne_ross said:


> Merry Christmas and happy Holidays all!
> DH shocked me with a gift under the tree, a 5 stone malachite bracelet!! I was not expecting anything, so it was the sweetest surprise. He wrapped it in my son's paw patrol wrapping so I never noticed it lol! He had my SA pick it out and ship to us. I can still return it for another one, since my SA told him the marking are such a personal taste but I love this one so unlikely I will exchange. Need to go in to shorten it, so will look at other ones while there if they have any.



Stunning enjoy!


----------



## luvprada

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> 1/2 of my late Christmas gifts came in the mail today, so so excited about my first malachite piece from VCA! So happy with the color of this, my SA across the country helped pick the perfect piece



Congrats beautiful!


----------



## kimber418

San2222 said:


> My vendome limited edition, love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3915632
> View attachment 3915633


Beautiful!   This is on my list!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## txrosegirl

lynne_ross said:


> Merry Christmas and happy Holidays all!
> DH shocked me with a gift under the tree, a 5 stone malachite bracelet!! I was not expecting anything, so it was the sweetest surprise. He wrapped it in my son's paw patrol wrapping so I never noticed it lol! He had my SA pick it out and ship to us. I can still return it for another one, since my SA told him the marking are such a personal taste but I love this one so unlikely I will exchange. Need to go in to shorten it, so will look at other ones while there if they have any.





ALMcR3ynolds said:


> 1/2 of my late Christmas gifts came in the mail today, so so excited about my first malachite piece from VCA! So happy with the color of this, my SA across the country helped pick the perfect piece


both of these are so perfect! congrats ladies!


----------



## Suzie

Do you think this is the WG onyx Alhambra?


----------



## riquita

Thank you Mali_!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Suzie said:


> Do you think this is the WG onyx Alhambra?


I’m not sure of this one. It seems off to me.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Suzie said:


> Do you think this is the WG onyx Alhambra?


Very hard to tell but the spacing between motifs appears to be off.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Agree it looks off.  Yes, spacing seems wrong.


----------



## Suzie

Shame, it would have been the first sighting of someone wearing one for me.


----------



## ittybitty

San2222 said:


> Only bracelet and pendant that i know of. Pic from sa for ur reference. Bracelet is euro13,900, pendant is euro3,750.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3916568



Wow that bracelet!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## SilverBen

Does anyone have information on lapis pieces? I spoke with an SA in Atlanta this weekend while shopping and she told me they were only available in Europe. Specifically I am interested in getting a vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet in all lapis or alternating pave and lapis, but I am not sure what all is offered. 
TIA


----------



## mochaccino

Happy new year everyone!
If anyone is interested in a non-VCA white-gold extender, this is the 3mm one from bestgoldshop on eBay:


It's basically $50-60 per inch depending the length you want.


----------



## HADASSA

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Does anyone have information on lapis pieces? I spoke with an SA in Atlanta this weekend while shopping and she told me they were only available in Europe. Specifically I am interested in getting a vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet in all lapis or alternating pave and lapis, but I am not sure what all is offered.
> TIA



You were misinformed on the availability of Lapis. VCA once sourced their Lapis from Afghanistan but it has not been readily available for years.

I do recall a member seeing an SO at a boutique in Europe but I don’t even think that Lapis is available for an SO now. I think it is kept for their High Jewellery pieces and if I am not mistaken, the Rose de Noël and Bouton d’Or.

What is available is the Bleu Sèvres Porcelain and is a Vendôme Boutique Exclusive ( in Paris).

I deal with the Direct Sales Associate at the VCA Boutique at NM in Atlanta. If you wish, I can PM you his info. He will advise you better.


----------



## SilverBen

HADASSA said:


> You were misinformed on the availability of Lapis. VCA once sourced their Lapis from Afghanistan but it has not been readily available for years.
> 
> I do recall a member seeing an SO at a boutique in Europe but I don’t even think that Lapis is available for an SO now. I think it is kept for their High Jewellery pieces and if I am not mistaken, the Rose de Noël and Bouton d’Or.
> 
> What is available is the Bleu Sèvres Porcelain and is a Vendôme Boutique Exclusive ( in Paris).
> 
> I deal with the Direct Sales Associate at the VCA Boutique at NM in Atlanta. If you wish, I can PM you his info. He will advise you better.


Thank you so much for this information, I would love for you to send me his information. I have only ever shopped in Vegas until this week but was passing through Atlanta and wanted to stop by. I was unimpressed by the SA I shopped with. She particularly was rude when I asked about a certain piece and she assured me it was sold out as it was right after Christmas. I asked if she was sure and she said "yes I know all of the stock". While she said that I was looking directly at the piece in a display case. I still purchased the item but would much rather have someone else to work with.


----------



## HADASSA

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Thank you so much for this information, I would love for you to send me his information. I have only ever shopped in Vegas until this week but was passing through Atlanta and wanted to stop by. I was unimpressed by the SA I shopped with. She particularly was rude when I asked about a certain piece and she assured me it was sold out as it was right after Christmas. I asked if she was sure and she said "yes I know all of the stock". While she said that I was looking directly at the piece in a display case. I still purchased the item but would much rather have someone else to work with.



I’ll send you his info shortly [emoji1360]

So sorry you had to suffer through what should have been a joyful experience.


----------



## SilverBen

HADASSA said:


> I’ll send you his info shortly [emoji1360]
> 
> So sorry you had to suffer through what should have been a joyful experience.


Thank you! And It's okay, I am beyond excited for the piece to arrive as I sent it to have a few links added. I will post a picture here once I receive it!


----------



## lisawhit

HADASSA said:


> You were misinformed on the availability of Lapis. VCA once sourced their Lapis from Afghanistan but it has not been readily available for years.
> 
> I do recall a member seeing an SO at a boutique in Europe but I don’t even think that Lapis is available for an SO now. I think it is kept for their High Jewellery pieces and if I am not mistaken, the Rose de Noël and Bouton d’Or.
> 
> What is available is the Bleu Sèvres Porcelain and is a Vendôme Boutique Exclusive ( in Paris).
> 
> I deal with the Direct Sales Associate at the VCA Boutique at NM in Atlanta. If you wish, I can PM you his info. He will advise you better.



I've missed you here Hadassa!


----------



## HADASSA

lisawhit said:


> I've missed you here Hadassa!



I have missed you all too Lisa 

HAPPY NEW YEAR  !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SilverBen

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Thank you so much for this information, I would love for you to send me his information. I have only ever shopped in Vegas until this week but was passing through Atlanta and wanted to stop by. I was unimpressed by the SA I shopped with. She particularly was rude when I asked about a certain piece and she assured me it was sold out as it was right after Christmas. I asked if she was sure and she said "yes I know all of the stock". While she said that I was looking directly at the piece in a display case. I still purchased the item but would much rather have someone else to work with.


I should add I purchased the piece but did it through my SA in Las Vegas. I would love to have someone close geographically for in-person purchases.


----------



## Mali_

Just sharing VCA pins (from Instagram). Couldnt help but  admire the stones used here:


----------



## Suzie

Mali_ said:


> Just sharing VCA pins (from Instagram). Couldnt help but  admire the stones used here:


They are so cute.


----------



## innerpeace85

Quick question please - Lotus small doesnt come in YG? I am looking for pave with YG that can go from day to evening and wondering what my options are. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## innerpeace85

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Quick question please - Lotus small doesnt come in YG? I am looking for pave with YG that can go from day to evening and wondering what my options are. Thanks in advance!!!


Sorry I meant YG pave earrings


----------



## Rami00

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Sorry I meant YG pave earrings


I believe it only comes in WG.


----------



## lovevca

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Sorry I meant YG pave earrings


Have you perused the VCA's online site? P


padmaraman_1985 said:


> Quick question please - Lotus small doesnt come in YG? I am looking for pave with YG that can go from day to evening and wondering what my options are. Thanks in advance!!!


Yes, it's a shame there are so few VCA options for pave yg.
The fleurette and socrate earrings used to be offered in yellow gold but I assume there wasn't enough demand.
I have the vintage alhambra pave in yg and do like them but had the frivole had been available at the time I probably would have bought those instead as I love the 3-d effect.
As it is, I end up wearing my yg frivole far more often.
Have you completely ruled out white gold?
I also have the 3 socrate pave wg earrings and have grown to love them -- felt like I was wearing my own personal burst of fireworks on New Year's Eve!


----------



## innerpeace85

lovevca said:


> Have you perused the VCA's online site? P
> 
> Yes, it's a shame there are so few VCA options for pave yg.
> The fleurette and socrate earrings used to be offered in yellow gold but I assume there wasn't enough demand.
> I have the vintage alhambra pave in yg and do like them but had the frivole had been available at the time I probably would have bought those instead as I love the 3-d effect.
> As it is, I end up wearing my yg frivole far more often.
> Have you completely ruled out white gold?
> I also have the 3 socrate pave wg earrings and have grown to love them -- felt like I was wearing my own personal burst of fireworks on New Year's Eve!


I remember seeing picture of YG lotus earrings somewhere on the forum and assumed there is YG version in Lotus before checking the website.
I was planning to get the Socrates in WG and lotus in YG pave. Lotus earrings is so beautiful and would look amazing with Indian clothes as well. Now I am wondering if I should probably wait for Lotus in YG pave.


----------



## Toronto24

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I remember seeing picture of YG lotus earrings somewhere on the forum and assumed there is YG version in Lotus before checking the website.
> I was planning to get the Socrates in WG and lotus in YG pave. Lotus earrings is so beautiful and would look amazing with Indian clothes as well. Now I am wondering if I should probably wait for Lotus in YG pave.



The lotus is only available in WG. The photos you saw were of a SO. They are beautiful indeed in YG.

I believe the options for YG pave are the small Frivole, vintage (as well as magic) Alhambra, and the Perlee Diamants earstuds. The Perlee Diamants earstuds are beautiful however they are much smaller than the above options. 

From what it sounds like you are looking for, my vote would be for the vintage Alhambra. However if you are open to WG I would say the lotus- they are beautiful and I love love love mine!


----------



## lovevca

Toronto24 said:


> From what it sounds like you are looking for, my vote would be for the vintage Alhambra. However if you are open to WG I would say the lotus- they are beautiful and I love love love mine!


I completely agree about the vintage pave alhambra earrings!
They're such a classic and would be a nice contrast to the large frivole which I believe you already have.  Plus, I believe the price has actually dropped in the past year or so and I've heard rumors it will be discontinued, though that could just be more "fake news"....lol.

ps I'm going to have to finally try out the lotus.  I've been debating forever about getting the pave frivole which I'd fully planned to do before I tried on the socrate 3 flower earrings. 
Very slippy slope I've been skiiing down lately!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lovevca said:


> I completely agree about the vintage pave alhambra earrings!
> They're such a classic and would be a nice contrast to the large frivole which I believe you already have.  Plus, I believe the price has actually dropped in the past year or so and I've heard rumors it will be discontinued, though that could just be more "fake news"....lol.
> 
> ps I'm going to have to finally try out the lotus.  I've been debating forever about getting the pave frivole which I'd fully planned to do before I tried on the socrate 3 flower earrings.
> Very slippy slope I've been skiiing down lately!


Discontinue the pave vintage Alhambra earrings?
This would be such a bad idea. Iconic VCA shape, even. 
No way (hope not but if so I’m glad to already have a pair)...


----------



## etoupebirkin

I got my vintage Pave earrings last Summer because I heard they were discontinuing or drastically reducing production of this style.


----------



## Novicegal

I would love to get some opinions! Two years ago I bought the vintage Alhambra pave earrings and necklace in white gold. I love the set and have been wearing it almost exclusively for two years! It’s time to add to the collection, but I honestly don’t know what to get next. I was thinking of doing earrings now and saving for a necklace to go with them in six months or next year. They don’t have to necessarily match. Any suggestions or opinions?


----------



## SilverBen

I need some thoughts on my next piece. I currently layer my vintage malachite with my sweet carnelian but I am wanting to layer the malachite with a white gold pave piece instead. Should I go for the sweet pave wg or just get the vintage size? I'm not sure if two of the same size would layer well or if I should get the sweet size, I just feel it doesn't have as much presence as the vintage. Just let me know you opinions or if anyone else layers their Alhambra pendants as well. Thanks!


----------



## SilverBen

Novicegal said:


> I would love to get some opinions! Two years ago I bought the vintage Alhambra pave earrings and necklace in white gold. I love the set and have been wearing it almost exclusively for two years! It’s time to add to the collection, but I honestly don’t know what to get next. I was thinking of doing earrings now and saving for a necklace to go with them in six months or next year. They don’t have to necessarily match. Any suggestions or opinions?


Have you though about doing a bracelet? You could go for a different color gold or get a pop of color by adding a stone like malachite or carnelian. Or if you want to stick with precious stones only you could do a pave bracelet or plain gold so you could wear them without worry.


----------



## nicole0612

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> I need some thoughts on my next piece. I currently layer my vintage malachite with my sweet carnelian but I am wanting to layer the malachite with a white gold pave piece instead. Should I go for the sweet pave wg or just get the vintage size? I'm not sure if two of the same size would layer well or if I should get the sweet size, I just feel it doesn't have as much presence as the vintage. Just let me know you opinions or if anyone else layers their Alhambra pendants as well. Thanks!



I found this photo for you online (not my photo) with 2 vintage layered. I think this is achieved by putting the top one on the jump ring, but you could also consider adding an extender to the bottom one.


----------



## Toronto24

Novicegal said:


> I would love to get some opinions! Two years ago I bought the vintage Alhambra pave earrings and necklace in white gold. I love the set and have been wearing it almost exclusively for two years! It’s time to add to the collection, but I honestly don’t know what to get next. I was thinking of doing earrings now and saving for a necklace to go with them in six months or next year. They don’t have to necessarily match. Any suggestions or opinions?



So many choices... Since you have wg I would probably get YG next. How about YG Frivole? Or YG VA with stone- MOP, malachite, onyx?


----------



## lovevca

Novicegal said:


> I would love to get some opinions! Two years ago I bought the vintage Alhambra pave earrings and necklace in white gold. I love the set and have been wearing it almost exclusively for two years! It’s time to add to the collection, but I honestly don’t know what to get next. I was thinking of doing earrings now and saving for a necklace to go with them in six months or next year. They don’t have to necessarily match. Any suggestions or opinions?


What a fun dilemma!  i have a couple questions though before offering ideas. Do you want casual, dressy, or something that can "transition"?  Is your necklace also pave?  Are you open to yellow gold?


----------



## Novicegal

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Have you though about doing a bracelet? You could go for a different color gold or get a pop of color by adding a stone like malachite or carnelian. Or if you want to stick with precious stones only you could do a pave bracelet or plain gold so you could wear them without worry.





ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Have you though about doing a bracelet? You could go for a different color gold or get a pop of color by adding a stone like malachite or carnelian. Or if you want to stick with precious stones only you could do a pave bracelet or plain gold so you could wear them without worry.


I hadn’t thought of doing a bracelet - I’ve never even tried one on at Van Cleef. Will definitely look into it. I have a two tone watch (not VCA) that’s white gold and rose gold. Is there a bracelet color you think would go well? Thanks for replying!!


----------



## Novicegal

Toronto24 said:


> So many choices... Since you have wg I would probably get YG next. How about YG Frivole? Or YG VA with stone- MOP, malachite, onyx?


Thanks! I tried the YG frivole and it was really nice but I just didn’t LOVE it like I do my VA. I’ve considered the YG VA with stone but wasn’t sure if another VA would be too similar to what I have? Thank you!!


----------



## Novicegal

lovevca said:


> What a fun dilemma!  i have a couple questions though before offering ideas. Do you want casual, dressy, or something that can "transition"?  Is your necklace also pave?  Are you open to yellow gold?


Definitely something to transition. Yes, my necklace is also pave and I am open to YG. Thanks!!


----------



## Coconuts40

Novicegal said:


> I would love to get some opinions! Two years ago I bought the vintage Alhambra pave earrings and necklace in white gold. I love the set and have been wearing it almost exclusively for two years! It’s time to add to the collection, but I honestly don’t know what to get next. I was thinking of doing earrings now and saving for a necklace to go with them in six months or next year. They don’t have to necessarily match. Any suggestions or opinions?



So fun and congratulations on moving to your next pieces.  Would you consider YG pave Frivole earrings ? I love these earrings, and they would not compete with your WG Vintage Alhambra pave earrings so that both sets of earrings will give a different appearance.  The YG pave frivole can be worn with any necklace, whether it be a YG vintage alhambra necklace and even WG because of the pave.


----------



## Novicegal

Coconuts40 said:


> So fun and congratulations on moving to your next pieces.  Would you consider YG pave Frivole earrings ? I love these earrings, and they would not compete with your WG Vintage Alhambra pave earrings so that both sets of earrings will give a different appearance.  The YG pave frivole can be worn with any necklace, whether it be a YG vintage alhambra necklace and even WG because of the pave.


Thanks! I tried the YG pave frivole on Friday and they were lovely! I didn’t think to wear my WG necklace with it and that’s a great idea. The earrings were a bit on the higher end price wise so it may require a bit more saving!  thanks for responding! I’ll be back in the store today though to try them on again!


----------



## Coconuts40

Novicegal said:


> Thanks! I tried the YG pave frivole on Friday and they were lovely! I didn’t think to wear my WG necklace with it and that’s a great idea. The earrings were a bit on the higher end price wise so it may require a bit more saving!  thanks for responding! I’ll be back in the store today though to try them on again!



You are most welcome!!  Mixing and matching VCA becomes so easy when you purchase pave. After all, diamonds go with everything   xx


----------



## Novicegal

What about 


Coconuts40 said:


> You are most welcome!!  Mixing and matching VCA becomes so easy when you purchase pave. After all, diamonds go with everything   xx


what are your thoughts on the perlee clover hoop earrings maybe in rose gold? Seem beautiful but maybe not as versatile as some other pieces?


----------



## lovevca

Novicegal said:


> Definitely something to transition. Yes, my necklace is also pave and I am open to YG. Thanks!!


In that case, since you have wg pave covered (at least, for now) and already have vintage earrings, I highly recommend the frivole yg earrings.  The center diamonds make them perfect for both casual and dressy affairs, and they beautifully complement the alhambra yg neckclaces for down the road.  I love them so much I have both the small and large size which I wear equally often.


----------



## Coconuts40

Novicegal said:


> What about
> 
> what are your thoughts on the perlee clover hoop earrings maybe in rose gold? Seem beautiful but maybe not as versatile as some other pieces?



Beautiful!! I have never personally tried them on, but have seen them on, and they are stunning!  



lovevca said:


> In that case, since you have wg pave covered (at least, for now) and already have vintage earrings, I highly recommend the frivole yg earrings.  The center diamonds make them perfect for both casual and dressy affairs, and they beautifully compliment the alhambra yg neckclaces for down the road.  I love them so much I have both the small and large size which I wear equally often.



This is a great option. I do agree that the YG frivole (non pave) is at such a greater price point than the pave version, but equally stunning


----------



## lovevca

Novicegal said:


> Thanks! I tried the YG frivole and it was really nice but I just didn’t LOVE it like I do my VA. I’ve considered the YG VA with stone but wasn’t sure if another VA would be too similar to what I have? Thank you!!


Oops...sorry, just read the frivole are not exactly your cup of tea.
I do think the perlee clover hoops would be a great alternative.


----------



## Novicegal

lovevca said:


> Oops...sorry, just read the frivole are not exactly your cup of tea.
> I do think the perlee clover hoops would be a great alternative.


Let me ask you - what necklace would you pair with the YG frivole (not pave) earrings?


----------



## lovevca

Novicegal said:


> Let me ask you - what necklace would you pair with the YG frivole (not pave) earrings?


I think they would pair sublimely with any of the yellow gold alhambra necklaces or pendants and, of course, the single frivole pendant or more whimsical frivole 9 flower necklace which you might especially like if you prefer something that matches.

Perhaps though you should go with the pave alhambra yg earrings since they seem to be what you especially love, would be a different look in yg, and would go with all VCA yg necklaces.


----------



## SilverBen

Novicegal said:


> I hadn’t thought of doing a bracelet - I’ve never even tried one on at Van Cleef. Will definitely look into it. I have a two tone watch (not VCA) that’s white gold and rose gold. Is there a bracelet color you think would go well? Thanks for replying!!


Of course! And it really comes down to personal preference. If you like bangle style bracelets then the perlee clover would go great, probably the rose gold would look good. The arrangement of the diamonds would mimic the Alhambra motif shape of your earrings and pendant so it matches without being "too matchy". And if you want to go for the VA bracelet then you really can't go wrong but my favorite is the malachite with alternating pave motifs. It has three yg/malachite motifs and two pave yg motifs.


----------



## riquita

Mali_ said:


> That red is a beauty


Thank you Mali_! I asked for a deep red, and the SA showed me 3 to choose from. I love that no 2 carnelian pendants are the same.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Novicegal said:


> What about
> 
> what are your thoughts on the perlee clover hoop earrings maybe in rose gold? Seem beautiful but maybe not as versatile as some other pieces?


These are VERY versatile!!
Love mine


----------



## Violet Bleu

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> I need some thoughts on my next piece. I currently layer my vintage malachite with my sweet carnelian but I am wanting to layer the malachite with a white gold pave piece instead. Should I go for the sweet pave wg or just get the vintage size? I'm not sure if two of the same size would layer well or if I should get the sweet size, I just feel it doesn't have as much presence as the vintage. Just let me know you opinions or if anyone else layers their Alhambra pendants as well. Thanks!


I’ll have to post a picture, but I love to layer my two Vintage Alhambra Pendants. I think it’s a great idea if you want more presence.


----------



## lovevca

Novicegal said:


> What about
> 
> what are your thoughts on the perlee clover hoop earrings maybe in rose gold? Seem beautiful but maybe not as versatile as some other pieces?





texasgirliegirl said:


> These are VERY versatile!!
> Love mine



Novicegal:  Are you referring to the diamond clover perlee or the perlee "bead" hoop earrings?  I have the non-diamond "plain" perlee hoops in yg and love them  -- perfect size, sits beautifully on the ear, and goes subtly with other VCA pieces -- but I don't know if they transition from day to night quite as well as other VCA earrings, if that's still your goal. Still highly recommend them!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lovevca said:


> Novicegal:  Are you referring to the diamond clover perlee or the perlee "bead" hoop earrings?  I have the non-diamond "plain" perlee hoops in yg and love them  -- perfect size, sits beautifully on the ear, and goes subtly with other VCA pieces -- but I don't know if they transition from day to night quite as well as other VCA earrings, if that's still your goal. Still highly recommend them!


The perlee hoops are available with diamonds. 
They are gorgeous.


----------



## lovevca

texasgirliegirl said:


> The perlee hoops are available with diamonds.
> They are gorgeous.


I agree!  For some reason they don't seem to be so popular, though maybe I'm wrong.  Do you have them yourself?  I'd love to see a mod shot!


----------



## lovevca

ps Just found online this lovely modeling shot clover hoops of the perlee hoops. They're bigger than I recalled.
Added a shot of the perlee diamants ear studs and pendants just for fun.


----------



## Notorious Pink

lovevca said:


> ps Just found online this lovely modeling shot clover hoops of the perlee hoops. They're bigger than I recalled.
> Added a shot of the perlee diamants ear studs and pendants just for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3928132
> View attachment 3928133



Lovevca I've gotta say every time I go into a boutique and see those earrings IRL, I'm amazed at how small they are. Beautiful but small! The model must have a tiny head!!! [emoji51][emoji38]


----------



## lovevca

BBC said:


> Lovevca I've gotta say every time I go into a boutique and see those earrings IRL, I'm amazed at how small they are. Beautiful but small! The model must have a tiny head!!! [emoji51][emoji38]


Hahaha -- my head I'll admit is on the rather large side.  But now I'm intrigued by the diamants. 
I love how they look on her (probably also larger than irl) and the layered yg and wg pendants.
Have you tried them on yourself?


----------



## Notorious Pink

lovevca said:


> Hahaha -- my head I'll admit is on the rather large side.  But now I'm intrigued by the diamants.
> I love how they look on her (probably also larger than irl) and the layered yg and wg pendants.
> Have you tried them on yourself?



No, I haven't tried the clover hoops, because at that price I might as well get the pave frivole. I haven't tried the diamants either. I do tend to go for bigger earrings because anything understated seems to disappear on me, so anything 'small' (like regular vintage Alhambra) has to be striking. This is also why I tend to lack what most people would consider everyday earrings. The only pair I own are the LE onyx. I am awaiting an SO pg pave vintage Alhambra and I hope they are big enough!!!


----------



## lovevca

BBC said:


> No, I haven't tried the clover hoops, because at that price I might as well get the pave frivole. I haven't tried the diamants either. I do tend to go for bigger earrings because anything understated seems to disappear on me, so anything 'small' (like regular vintage Alhambra) has to be striking. This is also why I tend to lack what most people would consider everyday earrings. The only pair I own are the LE onyx. I am awaiting an SO pg pave vintage Alhambra and I hope they are big enough!!!


What a great SO!  I can imagine pg giving the earrings a modern twist and I can't wait to see mod shots!  My collection runs the size gamut, but I reach more often for larger pieces.


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> No, I haven't tried the clover hoops, because at that price I might as well get the pave frivole. I haven't tried the diamants either. I do tend to go for bigger earrings because anything understated seems to disappear on me, so anything 'small' (like regular vintage Alhambra) has to be striking. This is also why I tend to lack what most people would consider everyday earrings. The only pair I own are the LE onyx. I am awaiting an SO pg pave vintage Alhambra and I hope they are big enough!!!



BBC, I thought you SOed the MAGIC Alhambra in PG [emoji7]


----------



## SilverBen

Happy to reveal my vintage alahmabra in malachite! Sticking around the VCA forums has totally enabled me, thanks for helping me grow my collection three pieces in the past month


----------



## Notorious Pink

HADASSA said:


> BBC, I thought you SOed the MAGIC Alhambra in PG [emoji7]



Ha, I wish! Funny enough, I'd rather have the magic size in wg (or maybe yg, but maybe would do yg pave frivole). I already have these large pg earrings by Sutra:




And soon I will be getting these earrings in pg by Hueb (I can only find pics of wg online but mine are pg):




So I think magic pg would compete with these.


----------



## Mali_

BBC said:


> Ha, I wish! Funny enough, I'd rather have the magic size in wg (or maybe yg, but maybe would do yg pave frivole). I already have these large pg earrings by Sutra:
> 
> View attachment 3928732
> 
> 
> And soon I will be getting these earrings in pg by Hueb (I can only find pics of wg online but mine are pg):
> 
> View attachment 3928733
> 
> 
> So I think magic pg would compete with these.


I love both


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> Ha, I wish! Funny enough, I'd rather have the magic size in wg (or maybe yg, but maybe would do yg pave frivole). I already have these large pg earrings by Sutra:
> 
> View attachment 3928732
> 
> 
> And soon I will be getting these earrings in pg by Hueb (I can only find pics of wg online but mine are pg):
> 
> View attachment 3928733
> 
> 
> So I think magic pg would compete with these.



I understand...the VA will create some diversity of size in your collection


----------



## Novicegal

Hi Ladies! Does anyone know if the frivole yellow gold pendant (pave) comes in a smaller size? I only see the large on the van cleef website. Thanks!


----------



## ccfun

Novicegal said:


> Hi Ladies! Does anyone know if the frivole yellow gold pendant (pave) comes in a smaller size? I only see the large on the van cleef website. Thanks!



I think it's the only size offered now.


----------



## sjunky13

valnsw said:


> Oh my gosh, I just saw this on the vca Japan website! I wonder if this is something they may be coming up with? Nevertheless, it’s really pretty!


THIS is soo pretty!!!


----------



## sjunky13

valnsw said:


> Found the photo!  This was taken last Dec.


Just stunning!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Quick advice question. 

Do you think I can use the VCA Couture solitaire as a right hand ring? I have a significant credit at NM right now because I returned a platinum/diamond ring that did not work out as a RHR. 

My local NM has a beautiful ring in this style with a nice sized diamond. It's stunning on my hand. The credit more than covers the ring, plus YG Frivole earrings (mid-size) and one or two Perlee bands.


----------



## purseinsanity

etoupebirkin said:


> Quick advice question.
> 
> Do you think I can use the VCA Couture solitaire as a right hand ring? I have a significant credit at NM right now because I returned a platinum/diamond ring that did not work out as a RHR.
> 
> My local NM has a beautiful ring in this style with a nice sized diamond. It's stunning on my hand. The credit more than covers the ring, plus YG Frivole earrings (mid-size) and one or two Perlee bands.


Definitely!  If it looks stunning on you, definitely get it!  (Plus all the other stuff!)


----------



## HADASSA

etoupebirkin said:


> Quick advice question.
> 
> Do you think I can use the VCA Couture solitaire as a right hand ring? I have a significant credit at NM right now because I returned a platinum/diamond ring that did not work out as a RHR.
> 
> My local NM has a beautiful ring in this style with a nice sized diamond. It's stunning on my hand. The credit more than covers the ring, plus YG Frivole earrings (mid-size) and one or two Perlee bands.



EB, wouldn’t you prefer to use that “significant credit” towards something being offered for the 50th?

Just a suggestion...

That is given that the CN has no expiration [emoji1374]


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hadassa, I've been thinking about that. There may be some time sensitivity to this credit. It really is more of an exchange. The YG Frivole diamond ring may be the best answer. I also have significant Neiman's points from a large purchase at the end of 2017 that I might put towards a 50th anniversary piece. I'm seriously considering the PG/Diamond/Grey MOP 10-motif.


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> Hadassa, I've been thinking about that. There may be some time sensitivity to this credit. It really is more of an exchange. The YG Frivole diamond ring may be the best answer. I also have significant Neiman's points from a large purchase at the end of 2017 that I might put towards a 50th anniversary piece. I'm seriously considering the PG/Diamond/Grey MOP 10-motif.



Love this dilemma- the YG Frivole ring would be my choice but it’s on my
List so I’m biased 
You have fabulous taste
What ever you choose will be perfect


----------



## HADASSA

etoupebirkin said:


> Hadassa, I've been thinking about that. There may be some time sensitivity to this credit. It really is more of an exchange. The YG Frivole diamond ring may be the best answer. I also have significant Neiman's points from a large purchase at the end of 2017 that I might put towards a 50th anniversary piece. I'm seriously considering the PG/Diamond/Grey MOP 10-motif.



Please don’t “settle” just because it’s an exchange. These pieces are pretty expensive and I think enough thought process should go into it. L[emoji173]️VE it and let your heart [emoji173]️ do a happy dance every time you look down at your hands or even think about it.



TankerToad said:


> Love this dilemma- the YG Frivole ring would be my choice but it’s on my
> List so I’m biased
> You have fabulous taste
> What ever you choose will be perfect



TT, I know this will complete your YG FRIVOLE “set” nicely [emoji1360]

And to be honest, if I had to choose a VCA ring, it would be an iconic piece - more specifically, any of the BTF rings.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hadassa, TT: Thank you for your sage advice.
The Frivole ring IS an iconic piece. And I am definitely leaning in that direction.


----------



## Zabear

Anyone have the mini frivole pendant in white gold? I’m looking to expand my collection in WG since I have pieces in the other metals. I don’t live near a store so any input would be appreciated!! Thanks!


----------



## spylove22

Speaking of frivole, does someone have comparison pictures of the small vs. the mini earrings? I am trying to decide between the two, I like comfortable earrings but I don't want tiny earrings either.  Anybody want to give me input deciding between the two sizes. Thanks.


----------



## purseinsanity

spylove22 said:


> Speaking of frivole, does someone have comparison pictures of the small vs. the mini earrings? I am trying to decide between the two, I like comfortable earrings but I don't want tiny earrings either.  Anybody want to give me input deciding between the two sizes. Thanks.


I've been wondering this too!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

spylove22 said:


> Speaking of frivole, does someone have comparison pictures of the small vs. the mini earrings? I am trying to decide between the two, I like comfortable earrings but I don't want tiny earrings either.  Anybody want to give me input deciding between the two sizes. Thanks.


The sweets are tiny.
The small frivole earrings are perfect for every day.  
Another consideration- the sweets are post and the small have the omega clasp.


----------



## spylove22

thanks, I was wondering are the mini frivoles just as tiny as the sweet alhambra ones or do they appear bigger because I find the sweets really really tiny! I don't have the omega backs but I've read all the posts I could find on this subject and seems like some people find it comfortable for all day wear and some people don't, so I'm kinda torn!! Can you wear the small frivole size and vintage alhambra size all day and not hurt your ears?


texasgirliegirl said:


> The sweets are tiny.
> The small frivole earrings are perfect for every day.
> Another consideration- the sweets are post and the small have the omega clasp.


----------



## klynneann

The mini frivoles are slightly larger than the sweet Alhambra, but even if they were the same size, the mini frivoles seem larger because of the way they sit up on the ear.  The Alhambra are flat, but the mini frivoles are 3D and have much more presence.


----------



## klynneann

spylove22 said:


> thanks, I was wondering are the mini frivoles just as tiny as the sweet alhambra ones or do they appear bigger because I find the sweets really really tiny! I don't have the omega backs but I've read all the posts I could find on this subject and seems like some people find it comfortable for all day wear and some people don't, so I'm kinda torn!! Can you wear the small frivole size and vintage alhambra size all day and not hurt your ears?


Sorry, these aren't the best photos (just what I found on my phone) but hopefully they'll help give you an idea.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Here are a few more photos.
Hope this helps.
If you look at the photos of my necklace you will see a direct comparison of the small to the sweets. 
The flowers are the same size.


----------



## spylove22

klynneann said:


> Sorry, these aren't the best photos (just what I found on my phone) but hopefully they'll help give you an idea.
> View attachment 3933826
> View attachment 3933825



Thanks so much for the pics! They both look stunning on you!


----------



## spylove22

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3933863
> View attachment 3933864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few more photos.
> Hope this helps.
> If you look at the photos of my necklace you will see a direct comparison of the small to the sweets.
> The flowers are the same size.


Wow what a gorgeous set! That definitely helps me see the difference between the two sizes! Thank you!!!


----------



## klynneann

spylove22 said:


> Thanks so much for the pics! They both look stunning on you!


You're welcome, and thank you!


----------



## mochaccino

spylove22 said:


> Speaking of frivole, does someone have comparison pictures of the small vs. the mini earrings? I am trying to decide between the two, I like comfortable earrings but I don't want tiny earrings either.  Anybody want to give me input deciding between the two sizes. Thanks.



You can find really great comparison photos in this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...pendant-in-person.962795/page-5#post-31205671

Here's a preview of the photos shared by VanCleefholic:


Personally I got the small, as you can see it head on 
I'm thinking of getting the mini in pendant form, as I like dainty necklaces!


----------



## Grande Latte

mochaccino said:


> You can find really great comparison photos in this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...pendant-in-person.962795/page-5#post-31205671
> 
> Here's a preview of the photos shared by VanCleefholic:
> View attachment 3933908
> 
> Personally I got the small, as you can see it head on
> I'm thinking of getting the mini in pendant form, as I like dainty necklaces!



Wow. I love this look!


----------



## spylove22

mochaccino said:


> You can find really great comparison photos in this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...pendant-in-person.962795/page-5#post-31205671
> 
> Here's a preview of the photos shared by VanCleefholic:
> View attachment 3933908
> 
> Personally I got the small, as you can see it head on
> I'm thinking of getting the mini in pendant form, as I like dainty necklaces!



Thanks for the link which has so many pics of the two side by side. They are both gorgeous in different ways. I'm getting the matching necklace too but still deciding on the size for that one too lol!


----------



## kimber418

I saw these on instagram.....It appears Van Cleef is really getting into watches!


----------



## Mali_

The watches are definitely impressive this year; they updated this one; now if they could only update Alhambra, Frivole, etc at lower price points.


----------



## Mali_

Loving the new pink gold version....hoping for more pink gold Alhambra w/stones (Turquoise, LL, GMOP, MOP, etc)



Of course, the yellow gold is no slacker either....by any means....


----------



## etoupebirkin

A little something I picked up today. Am. In. Love.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Glorious!  EB, it's just stunning on!  Did you see any sign of the Sweet Alhambra watches?

Edited to add:  I love it on your middle finger!


----------



## HADASSA

etoupebirkin said:


> A little something I picked up today. Am. In. Love.
> View attachment 3939499



That’s what I spoke about EB - you must look down at your hands and just know you made the right choice, with that smile on your face [emoji2]

Wear in good health [emoji1374]


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> Glorious!  EB, it's just stunning on!  Did you see any sign of the Sweet Alhambra watches?
> 
> Edited to add:  I love it on your middle finger!


No sign of the watches.


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> A little something I picked up today. Am. In. Love.
> View attachment 3939499



Oh wow it's so gorgeous EB! Enjoy and wear it in the best of health and happiness. [emoji177][emoji254][emoji177][emoji254][emoji177][emoji254][emoji177][emoji254][emoji177]


----------



## birkin10600

etoupebirkin said:


> A little something I picked up today. Am. In. Love.
> View attachment 3939499


Super pretty and so luxurious on your hand! [emoji7]


----------



## PennyD2911

etoupebirkin said:


> A little something I picked up today. Am. In. Love.
> View attachment 3939499



Congrats![emoji256]


----------



## Suzie

etoupebirkin said:


> A little something I picked up today. Am. In. Love.
> View attachment 3939499


OMG, stunning, congrats!


----------



## ccfun

etoupebirkin said:


> A little something I picked up today. Am. In. Love.
> View attachment 3939499



Congrats!  Twinsies on this one, love it


----------



## hopingoneday

etoupebirkin said:


> A little something I picked up today. Am. In. Love.
> View attachment 3939499



I have always loved how the smaller flower seems to be “peeking“ out from behind the larger. This is one of the VCA’s very prettiest rings. Wear it in good health!


----------



## lovevca

etoupebirkin said:


> A little something I picked up today. Am. In. Love.
> View attachment 3939499


Just gorgeous! Very cool nail polish too! I have the ring in yellow gold and love it, but it sure pops in pave.  Congratulations!


----------



## lovevca

I've been debating between the pure and the vintage alhambra necklaces.  The vintage seems to be considerably more popular while the pure alhambra is considerably more expensive even though it doesn't appear to be as labor intensive.  Does it come down to the pure having more gold?
Wondering what you darling saavy pfers think about the pure alhambra necklaces?


----------



## spylove22

etoupebirkin said:


> A little something I picked up today. Am. In. Love.
> View attachment 3939499



So beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## purseinsanity

etoupebirkin said:


> A little something I picked up today. Am. In. Love.
> View attachment 3939499


Gorgeous!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## sbelle

lovevca said:


> I've been debating between the pure and the vintage alhambra necklaces.  The vintage seems to be considerably more popular while the pure alhambra is considerably more expensive even though it doesn't appear to be as labor intensive.  Does it come down to the pure having more gold?
> Wondering what you darling saavy pfers think about the pure alhambra necklaces?



The only pure alhambra I own is two 9 motif grey mop necklaces, so that is my only experience.  Let me say upfront that I know nothing about the making of either line, but I don't think there is necessarily less work involved in the pure alhambra.  If you look closely at the motifs, there is no space between the gold and the stone like can often be seen on the vintage motifs.  Each motif is shaped smoothly up against the gold.  I would think that there would be some labor involved in that.

I think it is a matter of taste which you would prefer -- I generally like the look of the vintage, but I do like having this too.  I would point out however because the gold is smooth, it will scratch, unlike the beaded gold on the vintage alhambra pieces.    My necklaces don't have many scratches and what scratches there are aren't noticeable except up close.  I would worry though about a bracelet getting scratched.

*ETA*:  One of the things I love about the pure alhambra style is the hidden clasp.  I have my two necklaces joined together and --unlike the vintage alhambras-- you cannot see where the necklaces are joined.


----------



## sbelle

I couldn’t get this picture to load before , hoping it works now!  
My necklaces are like this one


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> A little something I picked up today. Am. In. Love.
> View attachment 3939499


Such a perfect choice!  This will always make you smile!!


----------



## lovevca

sbelle said:


> The only pure alhambra I own is two 9 motif grey mop necklaces, so that is my only experience.  Let me say upfront that I know nothing about the making of either line, but I don't think there is necessarily less work involved in the pure alhambra.  If you look closely at the motifs, there is no space between the gold and the stone like can often be seen on the vintage motifs.  Each motif is shaped smoothly up against the gold.  I would think that there would be some labor involved in that.
> 
> I think it is a matter of taste which you would prefer -- I generally like the look of the vintage, but I do like having this too.  I would point out however because the gold is smooth, it will scratch, unlike the beaded gold on the vintage alhambra pieces.    My necklaces don't have many scratches and what scratches there are aren't noticeable except up close.  I would worry though about a bracelet getting scratched.
> 
> *ETA*:  One of the things I love about the pure alhambra style is the hidden clasp.  I have my two necklaces joined together and --unlike the vintage alhambras-- you cannot see where the necklaces are joined.



Thank you so much, sbelle, for all your detailed and super helpful thoughts!!! 
I hadn't considered the labor involved in assuring there are no gaps or that it's more prone to scratches -- yikes! 
The thing is I'd want it like yours in grey mop wg but it appears VCA now only offers white mop and while I've seen it on sale in grey mop from reputable resellers,  I'll probably just wait anad see if there is a reasonably priced grey mop necklace coming out for the 50th anniversary. 
Why doesn't VCA offer grey mop necklaces when so many people clearly want them? 
I wouldn't think high-quality grey mop is hard to source....


----------



## Mali_

sbelle said:


> View attachment 3942933
> 
> 
> I couldn’t get this picture to load before , hoping it works now!
> My necklaces are like this one


This is beautiful 
Are pure necklaces usually 9M? If so, is it due to the size of the motifs?


----------



## Coconuts40

I have noticed that Ann Curry has been wearing WG Pave Frivole earrings lately on television interviews.  She is currently on The View with them.  They look stunning !!!


----------



## susanq

I need help choosing a first piece. I would really like a pair of earrings, but cannot decide. I want a pair I can wear all the time and never take off. I would like to be able to shower in them and not have them become too heavy. Originally I wanted the pave frivole earrings, but tried them on and they have some weight to them. I also don't know how I would like sleeping in them and the clip. The SA I talked to said lots of people keep them on for days at a time with no issues. Does anyone have any suggestions of other earrings? I wear a lot of other earrings as I have two lobe holes in one ear, one in the other, a conch, daith, and helix piercing all with rose gold/diamond jewelry in them.


----------



## TankerToad

Etoupe 
I’m cheering ! You made a terrific choice - and I’m a bit jealous - it’s a glorious ring !!!
Horrah !!!!!!!


----------



## lovevca

Coconuts40 said:


> I have noticed that Ann Curry has been wearing WG Pave Frivole earrings lately on television interviews.  She is currently on The View with them.  They look stunning !!!


Love them on her -- they look so big and shiny -- and very happy to finally have then myself after so many years of deliberation.  Can you believe she's 61??


----------



## Coconuts40

lovevca said:


> Love them on her -- they look so big and shiny -- and very happy to finally have then myself after so many years of deliberation.  Can you believe she's 61??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943699



I had no idea she was 61, she looks amazing!  She has always been my favourite reporter, I admire her. Congrats on getting your frivole , they are beautiful earrings!!


----------



## klynneann

lovevca said:


> Love them on her -- they look so big and shiny -- and very happy to finally have then myself after so many years of deliberation.  Can you believe she's 61??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943699


What?!  No way!


----------



## dessert1st

lovevca said:


> Love them on her -- they look so big and shiny -- and very happy to finally have then myself after so many years of deliberation.  Can you believe she's 61??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943699



I saw her once in person in the basement of Rock Center. She is so beautiful! I miss seeing her on TV.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lovevca said:


> Love them on her -- they look so big and shiny -- and very happy to finally have then myself after so many years of deliberation.  Can you believe she's 61??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943699


Ann Curry looks amazing.
After seeing this I am going to wear my pave frivole earrings tomorrow!!!
Thank you for sharing


----------



## texasgirliegirl

susanq said:


> I need help choosing a first piece. I would really like a pair of earrings, but cannot decide. I want a pair I can wear all the time and never take off. I would like to be able to shower in them and not have them become too heavy. Originally I wanted the pave frivole earrings, but tried them on and they have some weight to them. I also don't know how I would like sleeping in them and the clip. The SA I talked to said lots of people keep them on for days at a time with no issues. Does anyone have any suggestions of other earrings? I wear a lot of other earrings as I have two lobe holes in one ear, one in the other, a conch, daith, and helix piercing all with rose gold/diamond jewelry in them.


You would NOT wish to wear the pave frivole earrings 24/7.
TRUST ME
Since it sounds as if you would like something sparkly, consider an earring that is a stud and (ideally) diamonds.
A few suggestions- 
1) the vintage pave sweets (these also come in plain rose gold, pave, onyx, carnelian and on rare occasion, turquoise)
2)small fleurettes
3)single socrate earrings
The most sparkly option are the fleurettes.  The most economical and iconic option would be the vintage pave sweets.
Many people adore the mini frivole earrinhs (I have these as well) but the 3-D shape might bother you if you try to sleep in them.
I don't advocate showering/sleeping in fine jewelry but if you plan to do this, these are the choices I would encourage you to consider.
Hope this helps a little.....


----------



## lovevca

susanq said:


> I need help choosing a first piece. I would really like a pair of earrings, but cannot decide. I want a pair I can wear all the time and never take off. I would like to be able to shower in them and not have them become too heavy. Originally I wanted the pave frivole earrings, but tried them on and they have some weight to them. I also don't know how I would like sleeping in them and the clip. The SA I talked to said lots of people keep them on for days at a time with no issues. Does anyone have any suggestions of other earrings? I wear a lot of other earrings as I have two lobe holes in one ear, one in the other, a conch, daith, and helix piercing all with rose gold/diamond jewelry in them.



You might also consider the relatively new Perlée Diamants earstuds.  I'd never thought to try them on but this photo I saw recently got me thinking I will.


----------



## hopingoneday

I can’t imagine sleeping in my Frivoles...  that sounds quite uncomfortable. Plus, the omega backs aren’t as secure as the poussette backs.  

All of TGG’s suggestions make perfect sense to me, of the earrings she mentions I would vote for the fleurettes. I love my fleurettes. I have the larger size but both sizes are great. The perlee diamants are very pretty too but i haven’t tried them on (yet)!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hopingoneday said:


> I can’t imagine sleeping in my Frivoles...  that sounds quite uncomfortable. Plus, the omega backs aren’t as secure as the poussette backs.
> 
> All of TGG’s suggestions make perfect sense to me, of the earrings she mentions I would vote for the fleurettes. I love my fleurettes. I have the larger size but both sizes are great. The perlee diamants are very pretty too but i haven’t tried them on (yet)!


I completely forgot about the perlee diamants!
The reason I had suggested the small fleurettes is primarily because of the op’s desire to wear them 24/7 and because I didn’t wish to scare her off with the price of the large. I have both sizes (I almost always wear the large).


----------



## lovevca

texasgirliegirl said:


> I completely forgot about the perlee diamants!
> The reason I had suggested the small fleurettes is primarily because of the op’s desire to wear them 24/7 and because I didn’t wish to scare her off with the price of the large. I have both sizes (I almost always wear the large).


I'll also throw in my vote for the fleurettes.  I have the large in wg which are so comfortable and secure I could sleep in them...though I don't.  They're also wonderfully sparkly yet subtle.  
If you're game, they are available from time to time from reputable resellers, often at a considerable discount.  But I would never go that route without having them double-checked by VCA!


----------



## susanq

texasgirliegirl said:


> You would NOT wish to wear the pave frivole earrings 24/7.
> TRUST ME
> Since it sounds as if you would like something sparkly, consider an earring that is a stud and (ideally) diamonds.
> A few suggestions-
> 1) the vintage pave sweets (these also come in plain rose gold, pave, onyx, carnelian and on rare occasion, turquoise)
> 2)small fleurettes
> 3)single socrate earrings
> The most sparkly option are the fleurettes.  The most economical and iconic option would be the vintage pave sweets.
> Many people adore the mini frivole earrinhs (I have these as well) but the 3-D shape might bother you if you try to sleep in them.
> I don't advocate showering/sleeping in fine jewelry but if you plan to do this, these are the choices I would encourage you to consider.
> Hope this helps a little.....


Thank you, I saw the small fleurettes in person, but did not try them on because I thought they didn't look iconic enough for my first piece, but I think I will revisit them!!!


----------



## susanq

lovevca said:


> I'll also throw in my vote for the fleurettes.  I have the large in wg which are so comfortable and secure I could sleep in them...though I don't.  They're also wonderfully sparkly yet subtle.
> If you're game, they are available from time to time from reputable resellers, often at a considerable discount.  But I would never go that route without having them double-checked by VCA!


Since it's my first piece of VCA, I want the whole kit and kaboodle haha. I am kinda a sucker for the experience.


----------



## susanq

hopingoneday said:


> I can’t imagine sleeping in my Frivoles...  that sounds quite uncomfortable. Plus, the omega backs aren’t as secure as the poussette backs.
> 
> All of TGG’s suggestions make perfect sense to me, of the earrings she mentions I would vote for the fleurettes. I love my fleurettes. I have the larger size but both sizes are great. The perlee diamants are very pretty too but i haven’t tried them on (yet)!


Hmm I think I will try on both sizes! My budget allowed me to buy the Perlee pave ring and the pave frivole, but if I love the large size, the ring may wait! haha...but that ring is gorgeous. UGH.


----------



## birkin10600

texasgirliegirl said:


> Ann Curry looks amazing.
> After seeing this I am going to wear my pave frivole earrings tomorrow!!!
> Thank you for sharing


I will wear mine too! Cheers! [emoji322]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

susanq said:


> Thank you, I saw the small fleurettes in person, but did not try them on because I thought they didn't look iconic enough for my first piece, but I think I will revisit them!!!


It took me a few years to fully appreciate the fleurette earrings.  To the everyday public they are VERY under the radar...but to those 
who know VCA, incredibly iconic.  If you look at some of the high jewelry, you will find the fleurette shape incorporated again and again...(think of the snowflake earrings, for example).  The fleurette is the center of the flower lace earrings,even.
Companies have attempted to copy this design yet none have managed to capture the sparkle.
I am slightly obsessed with mine..(hence owning them in both sizes)...


----------



## susanq

texasgirliegirl said:


> It took me a few years to fully appreciate the fleurette earrings.  To the everyday public they are VERY under the radar...but to those
> who know VCA, incredibly iconic.  If you look at some of the high jewelry, you will find the fleurette shape incorporated again and again...(think of the snowflake earrings, for example).  The fleurette is the center of the flower lace earrings,even.
> Companies have attempted to copy this design yet none have managed to capture the sparkle.
> I am slightly obsessed with mine..(hence owning them in both sizes)...


I will absolutely look at them again with a new appreciation!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

susanq said:


> I will absolutely look at them again with a new appreciation!


One of the things I love about them is that they are VERY attention getting while also very tasteful.
For example, I have very nice diamond studs that are the same size as the large fleurette earrings, yet the fleurettes seem less flashy, although they are MUCH more sparkly.  I am not sure that I am making sense.  
They are less ostentatious, perhaps. Friendlier. Very feminine and flattering...like most VCA jewelry.


----------



## ccho82

I purchased two sweet earrings in December but I find the posts uncomfortable. I've read that you can for them to replace them with thinner/longer posts. Do the use the same post but thin it out to make it longer? Is this an easy process that won't make the posts weak or break after time? Also, will it cost extra to get this done? Tia!


----------



## lovevca

ccho82 said:


> I purchased two sweet earrings in December but I find the posts uncomfortable. I've read that you can for them to replace them with thinner/longer posts. Do the use the same post but thin it out to make it longer? Is this an easy process that won't make the posts weak or break after time? Also, will it cost extra to get this done? Tia!


I've had VCA replace my fleurette posts with a brand new one, paying a nominal fee, but I'm not sure about the sweets.  I'd ask VCA's repair department about it.  I've had it done on various earrings by the repair departments in Paris and NYC without a hitch.  Good luck!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I had the posts replaced on my Frivoles while I waited.  They just unscrewed them and put the longer ones in.  No charge.


----------



## cherylc

ccho82 said:


> I purchased two sweet earrings in December but I find the posts uncomfortable. I've read that you can for them to replace them with thinner/longer posts. Do the use the same post but thin it out to make it longer? Is this an easy process that won't make the posts weak or break after time? Also, will it cost extra to get this done? Tia!



i’m curious about this too. i find i have this issue with most “real” jewellery earrings i own.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I was wearing my 20-motif carnelian necklace along with my YG/diamond vintage Alhambra earrings last night at a Shabbat service last night. At the social part of the service, where everyone talks and eats, a woman came up to me and complimented my necklace saying it was like hers and pointed hers out. It was definitely a designer who borrowed somewhat from VCA, in that it had some sort of Alhambra-shaped stations. It was definitely costume jewelry a la Tory Burch. She _insisted_ that she know my brand. I get seriously uncomfortable about these kinds of discussions, because it always feels (to me) like I'm saying my jewelry is better than your jewelry when I say whatever piece is Van Cleef and Arpels. I try to say it in the most innocuous way possible, but it feels like bragging. I feel the same way when people ask me about my Hermes. BTW, I think she had absolutely no idea about VCA.

When this happens, should I say it's a brand you've never heard of, it's not branded? How do you handle these situations gracefully—without it feeling like bragging.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EB, I usually say it was a gift and I don't know the particulars.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> EB, I usually say it was a gift and I don't know the particulars.



CG, that’s a great idea!!! I’ll keep it in my back pocket.


----------



## Hobbiezm

Hi everyone - found out from my SA - prices increase on variable VCA pieces on Feb 15th- just in time for Valentine’s Day!


----------



## lynne_ross

Hobbiezm said:


> Hi everyone - found out from my SA - prices increase on variable VCA pieces on Feb 15th- just in time for Valentine’s Day!



Do you know in which location? I have a necklace on hold with a deposit (wanted to ensure it was in stock for my birthday).


----------



## luckylove

Hobbiezm said:


> Hi everyone - found out from my SA - prices increase on variable VCA pieces on Feb 15th- just in time for Valentine’s Day!



again??


----------



## Hobbiezm

lynne_ross said:


> Do you know in which location? I have a necklace on hold with a deposit (wanted to ensure it was in stock for my birthday).


 Hi- believe it’s the US... will find out more tomorrow on the pieces included in the increase


----------



## Hobbiezm

luckylove said:


> again??


I know - it’s depressing and I feel a bit hijacked to be honest


----------



## cherylc

etoupebirkin said:


> I was wearing my 20-motif carnelian necklace along with my YG/diamond vintage Alhambra earrings last night at a Shabbat service last night. At the social part of the service, where everyone talks and eats, a woman came up to me and complimented my necklace saying it was like hers and pointed hers out. It was definitely a designer who borrowed somewhat from VCA, in that it had some sort of Alhambra-shaped stations. It was definitely costume jewelry a la Tory Burch. She _insisted_ that she know my brand. I get seriously uncomfortable about these kinds of discussions, because it always feels (to me) like I'm saying my jewelry is better than your jewelry when I say whatever piece is Van Cleef and Arpels. I try to say it in the most innocuous way possible, but it feels like bragging. I feel the same way when people ask me about my Hermes. BTW, I think she had absolutely no idea about VCA.
> 
> When this happens, should I say it's a brand you've never heard of, it's not branded? How do you handle these situations gracefully—without it feeling like bragging.



i think if you say it’s a brand you’ve never heard of and in the end they do know it may make you come off even more snooty. best not to make assumptions. i would just say the brand bc like you said if they don’t even know it who cares. bc it’s them asking, not you volunteering then it shouldn’t come off as bragging. but if people start asking prices then i def would just say wouldn’t know it’s a gift cause that can get real awkward.


----------



## kate2828

This must be a silly question for those who really know the brand but what are the variable pieces if someone doesn’t mind explaining. Thanks!


----------



## swisshera

etoupebirkin said:


> I was wearing my 20-motif carnelian necklace along with my YG/diamond vintage Alhambra earrings last night at a Shabbat service last night. At the social part of the service, where everyone talks and eats, a woman came up to me and complimented my necklace saying it was like hers and pointed hers out. It was definitely a designer who borrowed somewhat from VCA, in that it had some sort of Alhambra-shaped stations. It was definitely costume jewelry a la Tory Burch. She _insisted_ that she know my brand. I get seriously uncomfortable about these kinds of discussions, because it always feels (to me) like I'm saying my jewelry is better than your jewelry when I say whatever piece is Van Cleef and Arpels. I try to say it in the most innocuous way possible, but it feels like bragging. I feel the same way when people ask me about my Hermes. BTW, I think she had absolutely no idea about VCA.
> 
> When this happens, should I say it's a brand you've never heard of, it's not branded? How do you handle these situations gracefully—without it feeling like bragging.



Argh I am sorry that this happened to you, it does seem like a tricky situation. I would just smile and say something like "oh it is not a big deal". Often times I try avoid naming the brand because it is not the brand that matters, it is what you love that matters. To me I rather play it down and casually smile away and it doesn't bother me. I told people in separate occasions that I was wearing a swarovski (I was wearing the Cosmo clip) and I felt great just keeping it to myself  Cheers!


----------



## couturequeen

swisshera said:


> Argh I am sorry that this happened to you, it does seem like a tricky situation. I would just smile and say something like "oh it is not a big deal". Often times I try avoid naming the brand because it is not the brand that matters, it is what you love that matters. To me I rather play it down and casually smile away and it doesn't bother me. I told people in separate occasions that I was wearing a swarovski (I was wearing the Cosmo clip) and I felt great just keeping it to myself  Cheers!



Agree! I sometimes just say I bought it online it when I was traveling since that's when I buy most of my pieces (or from Neiman Marcus if the person is genuinely interested). I don't name brands except with close friends.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cherylc said:


> i think if you say it’s a brand you’ve never heard of and in the end they do know it may make you come off even more snooty. best not to make assumptions. i would just say the brand bc like you said if they don’t even know it who cares. bc it’s them asking, not you volunteering then it shouldn’t come off as bragging. but if people start asking prices then i def would just say wouldn’t know it’s a gift cause that can get real awkward.


I agree with this. 
To remain evasive can also give the impression that you don’t wish to share your source/treasures. 
It’s also presumptuous to assume that the person can’t afford such nice jewelry. 
I just smile, tell them that it’s Van Cleef (if they ask) and thank them for the nice compliment.


----------



## TankerToad

Hobbiezm said:


> Hi everyone - found out from my SA - prices increase on variable VCA pieces on Feb 15th- just in time for Valentine’s Day!



Dang 
Not again 
Any idea which pieces?


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> I was wearing my 20-motif carnelian necklace along with my YG/diamond vintage Alhambra earrings last night at a Shabbat service last night. At the social part of the service, where everyone talks and eats, a woman came up to me and complimented my necklace saying it was like hers and pointed hers out. It was definitely a designer who borrowed somewhat from VCA, in that it had some sort of Alhambra-shaped stations. It was definitely costume jewelry a la Tory Burch. She _insisted_ that she know my brand. I get seriously uncomfortable about these kinds of discussions, because it always feels (to me) like I'm saying my jewelry is better than your jewelry when I say whatever piece is Van Cleef and Arpels. I try to say it in the most innocuous way possible, but it feels like bragging. I feel the same way when people ask me about my Hermes. BTW, I think she had absolutely no idea about VCA.
> 
> When this happens, should I say it's a brand you've never heard of, it's not branded? How do you handle these situations gracefully—without it feeling like bragging.



I have a few responses:
For example sometimes I say quickly it’s Van Cleef- most don’t  know anyway.
Or I just say it’s (for example) Frivole 
Or Alhambra or Perlee
But what’s fun is people think my Frivole is a Plumeria when I’m in Hawaii or a Shamrock when I’m in Ireland or even a Daisy when I’m in southern USA—
Etoupe in your most recent situation you could maybe say: Yes- don’t you just love the Alhambra? 
Van Cleef is like Hermes you  have to know to know, and most don’t and that’s a blessing in most cases.


----------



## sammix3

Hobbiezm said:


> Hi everyone - found out from my SA - prices increase on variable VCA pieces on Feb 15th- just in time for Valentine’s Day!



Any idea which pieces or collection?  I was hoping to add a Alhambra bracelet to my collection and might need to buy now before price increase


----------



## susanq

As an update, I decided on the frivole minis. I had a different SA and we decided these looked best on me. I will be adding a pave pair of earrings in the very near future, but for a pair of every day earrings these looked the best. She thought I shouldn’t get the pave and these the same day, but wear these and enjoy them and then decide on a second pair. I am soooo happy I went back and revisited this.


----------



## mochaccino

Quick question for the veterans: were these frivole pieces always available in YG?


----------



## lovevca

swisshera said:


> Argh I am sorry that this happened to you, it does seem like a tricky situation. I would just smile and say something like "oh it is not a big deal". Often times I try avoid naming the brand because it is not the brand that matters, it is what you love that matters. To me I rather play it down and casually smile away and it doesn't bother me. I told people in separate occasions that I was wearing a swarovski (I was wearing the Cosmo clip) and I felt great just keeping it to myself  Cheers!


I think honesty is the best policy.  Unless, of course, you're worried about crime.  But that's another issue. It could also backfire if the person were to find out the truth or you were to find out you'd like to pursue a friendship.


----------



## Hobbiezm

sammix3 said:


> Any idea which pieces or collection?  I was hoping to add a Alhambra bracelet to my collection and might need to buy now before price increase



Unfortunately no- waiting to hear more


----------



## Hobbiezm

TankerToad said:


> Dang
> Not again
> Any idea which pieces?



Hi TT- not sure- I’m assuming their popular Alhambra pieces but my SA said he’ll tell me more soon- I’ll post when I hear more


----------



## texasgirliegirl

mochaccino said:


> Quick question for the veterans: were these frivole pieces always available in YG?
> View attachment 3957645


The pave and sweets are new additions.


----------



## voodoodoll2005

So I made the mistake of lurking here, and now I'm down the rabbit hole, lol.

I'm thinking of getting the large YG Frivole earrings as my very 1st VCA purchase. I want the large because I want them to be more of a statement piece that I can still wear everyday. But I have small ears so I worry the large could be too large & heavy.

I would love to hear some opinions.  I don't have a boutique near me, so can't try on before I buy 
Thanks!!


----------



## Maria333

Hobbiezm said:


> Hi TT- not sure- I’m assuming their popular Alhambra pieces but my SA said he’ll tell me more soon- I’ll post when I hear more



Oh no, I was going to get my first VCA for my birthday Feb 20th... I wanted to get either vintage or magic studs, but I wanted to try them on first and then take my time to decide. The earliest I can get to VCA NYC boutique is next Sat, so I guess I will just have to buy them right away, no time to think and decide...
Does anyone know if VCA boutiques accept returns? Online it's written "free returns and exchanges", but if you read the details it only talks about exchanges, no mention of returns... Any additional information would be super helpful!
Also if anyone could post what's the weight of one vintage and one magic earring? I'm worries they'll be too heavy for me.
Thanks a lot!!


----------



## lovevca

Maria333 said:


> Oh no, I was going to get my first VCA for my birthday Feb 20th... I wanted to get either vintage or magic studs, but I wanted to try them on first and then take my time to decide. The earliest I can get to VCA NYC boutique is next Sat, so I guess I will just have to buy them right away, no time to think and decide...
> Does anyone know if VCA boutiques accept returns? Online it's written "free returns and exchanges", but if you read the details it only talks about exchanges, no mention of returns... Any additional information would be super helpful!
> Also if anyone could post what's the weight of one vintage and one magic earring? I'm worries they'll be too heavy for me.
> Thanks a lot!!


Gosh, it appeas VCA's online return policy may have changed.  I often buy online, partly because I don't live near a boutique or Neiman Marcus, but also because I've been able to return items (I think within 2 weeks) for full credit with complete anonymity and therefore I feel no silly guilt or pressure.  I'd phone them and find out if they offer full refunds.  If so, I suggest orderig both sizes and see which you prefer. Otherwise, you could try Neiman Marcus for a full return or ask at a VCA boutique if you can buy "on approval."  Best of luck!!  ps What color are you thinking of?


----------



## Maria333

lovevca said:


> Gosh, it appeas VCA's online return policy may have changed.  I often buy online, partly because I don't live near a boutique or Neiman Marcus, but also because I've been able to return items (I think within 2 weeks) for full credit with complete anonymity and therefore I feel no silly guilt or pressure.  I'd phone them and find out if they offer full refunds.  If so, I suggest orderig both sizes and see which you prefer. Otherwise, you could try Neiman Marcus for a full return or ask at a VCA boutique if you can buy "on approval."  Best of luck!!  ps What color are you thinking of?



Lovevca, good idea on calling the boutique! I haven't thought about it. I'll share what I find out.
I'm thinking either YG or WG mother of pearl. I am brunette with long hair and I love the way pearl earrings pop from my dark hair, also white seems to be an easy match with any color or occasion. I plan to wear them daily, I think white is appropriate for work as well as out.
Would you recommend a different color as an entry piece? And any reco on WG vs YG?


----------



## Hobbiezm

Maria333 said:


> Oh no, I was going to get my first VCA for my birthday Feb 20th... I wanted to get either vintage or magic studs, but I wanted to try them on first and then take my time to decide. The earliest I can get to VCA NYC boutique is next Sat, so I guess I will just have to buy them right away, no time to think and decide...
> Does anyone know if VCA boutiques accept returns? Online it's written "free returns and exchanges", but if you read the details it only talks about exchanges, no mention of returns... Any additional information would be super helpful!
> Also if anyone could post what's the weight of one vintage and one magic earring? I'm worries they'll be too heavy for me.
> Thanks a lot!!



Hi There- if you buy from a VCA within Neimans they will accept returns. I’ve done so in the past; the boutiques don’t but they do issue a store credit if it’s under 14 days ( from what I recall)

Good luck!


----------



## lovevca

Maria333 said:


> Lovevca, good idea on calling the boutique! I haven't thought about it. I'll share what I find out.
> I'm thinking either YG or WG mother of pearl. I am brunette with long hair and I love the way pearl earrings pop from my dark hair, also white seems to be an easy match with any color or occasion. I plan to wear them daily, I think white is appropriate for work as well as out.
> Would you recommend a different color as an entry piece? And any reco on WG vs YG?


I am hardly the expert on style and I'm more of a machine-gun buyer versus rationale buyers who carefully and logically think through each purchase.  It doesn't help that jewelry takes up so little space and that VCA, so far at leaast, has been a good investment.

That said, I think MOP is a great choice.  As you said, it goes with everything and it has a beautiful luminescence. Regarding wg or yg, for me, I find yg more formal and wg more cool, if that makes sense.  Again, though, I like both and appreciate having the choice, depending on my mood.

Bottom line? I don't think you can go wrong in your decision -- unlike other brand jewelry purchases, I've never regretted a VCA purchase.


----------



## susanq

voodoodoll2005 said:


> So I made the mistake of lurking here, and now I'm down the rabbit hole, lol.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the large YG Frivole earrings as my very 1st VCA purchase. I want the large because I want them to be more of a statement piece that I can still wear everyday. But I have small ears so I worry the large could be too large & heavy.
> 
> I would love to hear some opinions.  I don't have a boutique near me, so can't try on before I buy
> Thanks!!


Honestly, try them on! The large was really really large on me and took up my whole lobe plus some! The ones in my picture are the mini and I tried on the small in the pave. I wore them in the store for a little and thought they were perfect for night time, but not day (for my life style and comfort level). They were also still quite large!


----------



## karolinec1

Hobbiezm said:


> Hi everyone - found out from my SA - prices increase on variable VCA pieces on Feb 15th- just in time for Valentine’s Day!



Does anyone know if this is US only?  I just emailed VCA at Birks (Canada) and they don't know anything about a price increase for 2/15. I tried calling the Yorkdale boutique, and the phone number listed on the website doesn't work.  Thanks!!


----------



## susanq

Hobbiezm said:


> Hi everyone - found out from my SA - prices increase on variable VCA pieces on Feb 15th- just in time for Valentine’s Day!


Oh no...I guess the pave earrings are coming home with me this weekend haha.


----------



## Hobbiezm

karolinec1 said:


> Does anyone know if this is US only?  I just emailed VCA at Birks (Canada) and they don't know anything about a price increase for 2/15. I tried calling the Yorkdale boutique, and the phone number listed on the website doesn't work.  Thanks!!



Hi - so I got news from my SA - he’s said it’s special collections in House that I wasn’t targeting - the Alhambra and Perlee line should be fine!


----------



## Hobbiezm

susanq said:


> Oh no...I guess the pave earrings are coming home with me this weekend haha.


Hi Susanq - best to confirm with local boutique- I called mine and told them I want to wait for the limited edition 50th but also am interested in Alhambra and perlee options if I don’t like the LE. My SA advised to wait - would be a pity to regret if it’s something you really had your heart set on.

However if you love the Pave earrings- then no time like the present


----------



## karolinec1

Hobbiezm said:


> Hi - so I got news from my SA - he’s said it’s special collections in House that I wasn’t targeting - the Alhambra and Perlee line should be fine!



Thank you!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I’m eyeing the carnelian Rose de Noel pin/pendant. I’m wondering if that will be affected.


----------



## 8seventeen19

voodoodoll2005 said:


> So I made the mistake of lurking here, and now I'm down the rabbit hole, lol.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the large YG Frivole earrings as my very 1st VCA purchase. I want the large because I want them to be more of a statement piece that I can still wear everyday. But I have small ears so I worry the large could be too large & heavy.
> 
> I would love to hear some opinions.  I don't have a boutique near me, so can't try on before I buy
> Thanks!!


I ended up with the mini's. The large was just too dramatic. DH hated them. (I'm 5'1", btw so petite head/ears)


----------



## innerpeace85

Hobbiezm said:


> Hi - so I got news from my SA - he’s said it’s special collections in House that I wasn’t targeting - the Alhambra and Perlee line should be fine!


My SA called me yesterday to let me know there will be 5% increase on Alahambra and Lotus and he was trying to convince me regarding Lotus earrings.


----------



## TankerToad

padmaraman_1985 said:


> My SA called me yesterday to let me know there will be 5% increase on Alahambra and Lotus and he was trying to convince me regarding Lotus earrings.



Are you in the USA?


----------



## innerpeace85

TankerToad said:


> Are you in the USA?


Yes I am


----------



## ReneH

padmaraman_1985 said:


> My SA called me yesterday to let me know there will be 5% increase on Alahambra and Lotus and he was trying to convince me regarding Lotus earrings.



They just had a price increase and now another.  I guess I better pull the trigger on one of the pieces I’ve been considering.  

Which would you pick of these pieces.  
MOP magic necklace because I like it doubled




Magic ring in either gray or white MOP


----------



## Notorious Pink

padmaraman_1985 said:


> My SA called me yesterday to let me know there will be 5% increase on Alahambra and Lotus and he was trying to convince me regarding Lotus earrings.



Interesting. I saw my NYC SA in person this afternoon and she confirmed for me that there will be no increase in any of the pieces/lines I am interested in (Alhambra & Frivole). I got the feeling that it may affect very high end or less popular lines.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Maria333 said:


> Lovevca, good idea on calling the boutique! I haven't thought about it. I'll share what I find out.
> I'm thinking either YG or WG mother of pearl. I am brunette with long hair and I love the way pearl earrings pop from my dark hair, also white seems to be an easy match with any color or occasion. I plan to wear them daily, I think white is appropriate for work as well as out.
> Would you recommend a different color as an entry piece? And any reco on WG vs YG?


Perhaps try on the small yg frivole earrings as well.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

etoupebirkin said:


> I’m eyeing the carnelian Rose de Noel pin/pendant. I’m wondering if that will be affected.


Dream piece


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ReneH said:


> They just had a price increase and now another.  I guess I better pull the trigger on one of the pieces I’ve been considering.
> 
> Which would you pick of these pieces.
> MOP magic necklace because I like it doubled
> 
> View attachment 3959764
> 
> 
> Magic ring in either gray or white MOP
> View attachment 3959765
> View attachment 3959766


Love the necklace. 
It’s a very versatile piece.


----------



## Hobbiezm

padmaraman_1985 said:


> My SA called me yesterday to let me know there will be 5% increase on Alahambra and Lotus and he was trying to convince me regarding Lotus earrings.



Interesting ... it seems like there are mixed messaging -for me personally- I’d rather take the 5% increase chance than buy now and regret not having waited for more of the Limited pieces coming out this year.


----------



## Hobbiezm

ReneH said:


> They just had a price increase and now another.  I guess I better pull the trigger on one of the pieces I’ve been considering.
> 
> Which would you pick of these pieces.
> MOP magic necklace because I like it doubled
> 
> View attachment 3959764
> 
> 
> Magic ring in either gray or white MOP
> View attachment 3959765
> View attachment 3959766



I love the necklace too- so versatile and elegant!


----------



## TankerToad

BBC said:


> Interesting. I saw my NYC SA in person this afternoon and she confirmed for me that there will be no increase in any of the pieces/lines I am interested in (Alhambra & Frivole). I got the feeling that it may affect very high end or less popular lines.



I was told the same —-


----------



## innerpeace85

Hobbiezm said:


> Interesting ... it seems like there are mixed messaging -for me personally- I’d rather take the 5% increase chance than buy now and regret not having waited for more of the Limited pieces coming out this year.


Probably my SA is wrong. I am planning on buying the Lotus earrings and I am ok with 5% increase rather than rushing to buy it.


----------



## voodoodoll2005

@susanq @shoeaddictklw Thank you both.


----------



## susanq

shoeaddictklw said:


> I ended up with the mini's. The large was just too dramatic. DH hated them. (I'm 5'1", btw so petite head/ears)


Same! I have 5'1 and ended up with the minis haha


----------



## susanq

Hobbiezm said:


> Hi Susanq - best to confirm with local boutique- I called mine and told them I want to wait for the limited edition 50th but also am interested in Alhambra and perlee options if I don’t like the LE. My SA advised to wait - would be a pity to regret if it’s something you really had your heart set on.
> 
> However if you love the Pave earrings- then no time like the present


Yes I called my SA and she didn't mention an increase. hmm. I am concerned that I would not wear pave earrings as they are so glittery and I felt uncomfortable wearing them, though gorgeous, and I thought they looked gorgeous on. She said perhaps I would grow into them and diamonds. Maybe she is right.


----------



## Notorious Pink

susanq said:


> Yes I called my SA and she didn't mention an increase. hmm. I am concerned that I would not wear pave earrings as they are so glittery and I felt uncomfortable wearing them, though gorgeous, and I thought they looked gorgeous on. She said perhaps I would grow into them and diamonds. Maybe she is right.



Just got my first pave and cannot take them off. 
Planning my next pair!!!


----------



## ReneH

Thanks texasgirliegirl and hobbiezm


----------



## 8seventeen19

My SA also text me last week about a price increase on the 15th. No mention of what though.


----------



## lovevca

susanq said:


> Yes I called my SA and she didn't mention an increase. hmm. I am concerned that I would not wear pave earrings as they are so glittery and I felt uncomfortable wearing them, though gorgeous, and I thought they looked gorgeous on. She said perhaps I would grow into them and diamonds. Maybe she is right.


That's just what I thought about the pave frivoles....about five price increases ago.  I finally decided to buy them because eventhough I love my 3 socrate earrings and feel they're especially artistic, they are not particularly blingy and I realized sometimes I'm in the mood for lots of bling. 
And I think your SA's correct in saying you'll grow into them. 
Can't wait to hear what you decide!


----------



## klynneann

I wish my salary went up as many times a year as VCA prices lol.


----------



## TankerToad

klynneann said:


> I wish my salary went up as many times a year as VCA prices lol.



This.


----------



## Maria333

texasgirliegirl said:


> Perhaps try on the small yg frivole earrings as well.



I will try on everything they have ) but I think I'm only interested in Alhambra, flower theme jewelry doesn't really fit my style, but I'll try. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I heard today at NM that it’s watches and high jewelry that will go up. So it won’t affect the RdN pin/pendant Iam ogling.


----------



## voodoodoll2005

Maria333 said:


> Oh no, I was going to get my first VCA for my birthday Feb 20th... I wanted to get either vintage or magic studs, but I wanted to try them on first and then take my time to decide. The earliest I can get to VCA NYC boutique is next Sat, so I guess I will just have to buy them right away, no time to think and decide...
> Does anyone know if VCA boutiques accept returns? Online it's written "free returns and exchanges", but if you read the details it only talks about exchanges, no mention of returns... Any additional information would be super helpful!
> Also if anyone could post what's the weight of one vintage and one magic earring? I'm worries they'll be too heavy for me.
> Thanks a lot!!


I just read through their very lengthy "condition of sales" on their legal page.

So yes, you can return online purchases within 30 days to their e-boutique distribution center via mail. You can not return any online purchases to a boutique. 

The items must be in pristine, unworn, unaltered conditions (nothing engraved, for example), and subject to strict quality control review. The items must have all protective covers and security tags in tact.

If your return satisfies these conditions, a refund will be issued for the full purchase price, minus the initial shipping cost covered by VCA.

You can read it here:
http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/others/legal-page.html


----------



## lovevca

voodoodoll2005 said:


> I just read through their very lengthy "condition of sales" on their legal page.
> 
> So yes, you can return online purchases within 30 days to their e-boutique distribution center via mail. You can not return any online purchases to a boutique.
> 
> The items must be in pristine, unworn, unaltered conditions (nothing engraved, for example), and subject to strict quality control review. The items must have all protective covers and security tags in tact.
> 
> If your return satisfies these conditions, a refund will be issued for the full purchase price, minus the initial shipping cost covered by VCA.
> 
> You can read it here:
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/others/legal-page.html


Thank you so much for looking into this and it's good to know the return policy remained the same.  Nonetheless, I'm going to try Neiman Marcus for my next purchase.


----------



## Maria333

voodoodoll2005 said:


> I just read through their very lengthy "condition of sales" on their legal page.
> 
> So yes, you can return online purchases within 30 days to their e-boutique distribution center via mail. You can not return any online purchases to a boutique.
> 
> The items must be in pristine, unworn, unaltered conditions (nothing engraved, for example), and subject to strict quality control review. The items must have all protective covers and security tags in tact.
> 
> If your return satisfies these conditions, a refund will be issued for the full purchase price, minus the initial shipping cost covered by VCA.
> 
> You can read it here:
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/others/legal-page.html



Thank you voodoodoll2005! Good to know there is an option to return, but buying through NM is still easier and return policy is better. I wouldn't want to ship the return, I prefer return in store.
I wonder why would anyone want to buy anything in brand stores these days...? I looked a a couple like VCA, Cartier, Chopard, all have terrible return policies, while NM is much more flexible. Maybe I am not aware of some special treats or services you get when you're buying in brand store?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Maria333 said:


> I will try on everything they have ) but I think I'm only interested in Alhambra, flower theme jewelry doesn't really fit my style, but I'll try. Thanks for the suggestion!


I just to feel the same way. 
Then I tried the frivole earrings on....and now I have three pairs of earrings and the necklace.


----------



## Starvista

Maria333 said:


> Thank you voodoodoll2005! Good to know there is an option to return, but buying through NM is still easier and return policy is better. I wouldn't want to ship the return, I prefer return in store.
> I wonder why would anyone want to buy anything in brand stores these days...? I looked a a couple like VCA, Cartier, Chopard, all have terrible return policies, while NM is much more flexible. Maybe I am not aware of some special treats or services you get when you're buying in brand store?



Oops I just got a pair of frivole earrings yesterday before I read this ;( I was a little puzzled when the SA said that I have 30 days to return for store credits only. Thank you ladies for posting the info , now I am more informed,!


----------



## TankerToad

texasgirliegirl said:


> I just to feel the same way.
> Then I tried the frivole earrings on....and now I have three pairs of earrings and the necklace.



Haha
So true
I said no flowers for me and BAM!
Fell hard for the frivole pave earrings and necklace —-
VCA magic [emoji92]


----------



## etoupebirkin

TankerToad said:


> Haha
> So true
> I said no flowers for me and BAM!
> Fell hard for the frivole pave earrings and necklace —-
> VCA magic [emoji92]



Now you need to get the ring!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> Haha
> So true
> I said no flowers for me and BAM!
> Fell hard for the frivole pave earrings and necklace —-
> VCA magic [emoji92]





etoupebirkin said:


> Now you need to get the ring!!!



I see triplets in our future.... [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> Now you need to get the ring!!!



I know right?
Are you loving yours?
Is it easy to wear ?
You have such lovely taste and knowledge of jewelry 
You are tempting me


----------



## TankerToad

BBC said:


> I see triplets in our future.... [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]



Would be an honor -
Love your style !!!


----------



## Maria333

BBC said:


> I see triplets in our future.... [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]



Ladies, you got me really interested in frivole line! It was completely out of consideration and the more I'm looking at it, the more I'm liking it ))
Do you wear frivole earrings to work? You think it looks appropriate in the office? We have relatively casual dress code, jeans every day with "nice" tops or jackets...


----------



## klynneann

Maria333 said:


> Ladies, you got me really interested in frivole line! It was completely out of consideration and the more I'm looking at it, the more I'm liking it ))
> Do you wear frivole earrings to work? You think it looks appropriate in the office? We have relatively casual dress code, jeans every day with "nice" tops or jackets...


I'm wearing my minis today!  I wear them all the time, just love them.


----------



## etoupebirkin

TankerToad said:


> I know right?
> Are you loving yours?
> Is it easy to wear ?
> You have such lovely taste and knowledge of jewelry
> You are tempting me



TT, I do love the ring, but it definitely commands attention. I’ve had lots of meetings at Government agencies over the past couple of weeks, and I can’t wear that ring in those sitations. The same week as I got the Frivole, I stumbled upon an Hermes open work RG croc scale ring at my local store in DC. I’ve been wearing that a lot because it’s both beautiful and UTR. My blue unit Bolide has been worn a lot too.

I think the Pave Frivole ring is more special occasion-y. But when I wear it, I look down on my hand and smile.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Maria333 said:


> Ladies, you got me really interested in frivole line! It was completely out of consideration and the more I'm looking at it, the more I'm liking it ))
> Do you wear frivole earrings to work? You think it looks appropriate in the office? We have relatively casual dress code, jeans every day with "nice" tops or jackets...


I would definitely wear the non-pave ones to work. Those earrings are definitely in the airplane line up of VCA pieces I want to buy this year.


----------



## nicole0612

Maria333 said:


> Ladies, you got me really interested in frivole line! It was completely out of consideration and the more I'm looking at it, the more I'm liking it ))
> Do you wear frivole earrings to work? You think it looks appropriate in the office? We have relatively casual dress code, jeans every day with "nice" tops or jackets...


I wear mine to work.  One advantage for work is that they are less recognizable than the Alhambra, which can be desirable in certain situations.


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> TT, I do love the ring, but it definitely commands attention. I’ve had lots of meetings at Government agencies over the past couple of weeks, and I can’t wear that ring in those sitations. The same week as I got the Frivole, I stumbled upon an Hermes open work RG croc scale ring at my local store in DC. I’ve been wearing that a lot because it’s both beautiful and UTR. My blue unit Bolide has been worn a lot too.
> 
> I think the Pave Frivole ring is more special occasion-y. But when I wear it, I look down on my hand and smile.



I know exactly the Hermes ring you are talking about 
Love !
Have you seen the necklace that goes with it ?
A bit over the top but fun 
I’ll have to revisit both rings ——


----------



## TankerToad

Maria333 said:


> Ladies, you got me really interested in frivole line! It was completely out of consideration and the more I'm looking at it, the more I'm liking it ))
> Do you wear frivole earrings to work? You think it looks appropriate in the office? We have relatively casual dress code, jeans every day with "nice" tops or jackets...



I can wear my pave Frivole earrings OR my pave Frivole necklace with a suit to work - but together is more after work - dresses or cocktail suits
These two items get more compliments separately  or together  than any other jewelry I own


----------



## etoupebirkin

TankerToad said:


> I know exactly the Hermes ring you are talking about
> Love !
> Have you seen the necklace that goes with it ?
> A bit over the top but fun
> I’ll have to revisit both rings ——


I actually got one of the reversible leather Petit H bracelet when I was in Paris last October. I have not had a chance to wear them together yet.
 Back to topic.
BTW, I am insanely jealous of the Pave Frivole necklace. I bet you look like a movie star when you wear it!!!


----------



## couturequeen

Maria333 said:


> Ladies, you got me really interested in frivole line! It was completely out of consideration and the more I'm looking at it, the more I'm liking it ))
> Do you wear frivole earrings to work? You think it looks appropriate in the office? We have relatively casual dress code, jeans every day with "nice" tops or jackets...



I have the non-pave regular size version and wear them regularly to work. I'm even wearing them in my professional photo I use for everything! Great with jeans and sweaters. I work in a business casual environment. I love how they're so spectacular as well as under-the-radar.


----------



## Maria333

As some of you saw from my earlier posts I wanted to get Alhambra earrings for my bday. Tomorrow I'm going to VCA store to try on Alhambra and now Frivole earrings too. I realize it's a VCA thread, but would appreciate your opinions on choosing between either Alhambra or below Chopard earrings... What would you choose if you had to pick one? What looks classier?


----------



## Toronto24

Maria333 said:


> As some of you saw from my earlier posts I wanted to get Alhambra earrings for my bday. Tomorrow I'm going to VCA store to try on Alhambra and now Frivole earrings too. I realize it's a VCA thread, but would appreciate your opinions on choosing between either Alhambra or below Chopard earrings... What would you choose if you had to pick one? What looks classier?
> View attachment 3962736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Van Cleef 110%.


----------



## innerpeace85

Maria333 said:


> As some of you saw from my earlier posts I wanted to get Alhambra earrings for my bday. Tomorrow I'm going to VCA store to try on Alhambra and now Frivole earrings too. I realize it's a VCA thread, but would appreciate your opinions on choosing between either Alhambra or below Chopard earrings... What would you choose if you had to pick one? What looks classier?
> View attachment 3962736


VCA for sure. Good luck deciding!


----------



## saligator

I'm planning my first VCA piece and have settled on the Vintage Alhambra. I'm not sure if I want a single pendant, a station bracelet, or a ring. I'm concerned the bracelet won't get as much wear as I have a watch I particularly love that I wear on my left wrist and I do not want to stack there (to protect the watch). My right arm is dominant so a bracelet on that wrist might be too much. If I go with the single pendant, I'm kind of between the Carnealian (sp), the Malachite, and the Tiger's Eye in yellow gold. I love the red color, but I was told it wasn't really red, more of an orange, so I have to look at it. I'd love to get the big Magic one on the long chain, but I can't afford it. Am starting small....


----------



## lovevca

Maria333 said:


> As some of you saw from my earlier posts I wanted to get Alhambra earrings for my bday. Tomorrow I'm going to VCA store to try on Alhambra and now Frivole earrings too. I realize it's a VCA thread, but would appreciate your opinions on choosing between either Alhambra or below Chopard earrings... What would you choose if you had to pick one? What looks classier?
> View attachment 3962736


Hands down VCA!  I have a pair of Chopard happy diamond earrings but I almost never wear them -- I'm not crazy about glass enclosure (less classy, imho) and they honestly feel a little dated to me.
Also, Chopard doesn't keep its value nearly as well as VCA, if that's at all a factor for you.
Good luck and please let us know what you decide!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Maria333 said:


> As some of you saw from my earlier posts I wanted to get Alhambra earrings for my bday. Tomorrow I'm going to VCA store to try on Alhambra and now Frivole earrings too. I realize it's a VCA thread, but would appreciate your opinions on choosing between either Alhambra or below Chopard earrings... What would you choose if you had to pick one? What looks classier?
> View attachment 3962736


VCA all the way.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

saligator said:


> I'm planning my first VCA piece and have settled on the Vintage Alhambra. I'm not sure if I want a single pendant, a station bracelet, or a ring. I'm concerned the bracelet won't get as much wear as I have a watch I particularly love that I wear on my left wrist and I do not want to stack there (to protect the watch). My right arm is dominant so a bracelet on that wrist might be too much. If I go with the single pendant, I'm kind of between the Carnealian (sp), the Malachite, and the Tiger's Eye in yellow gold. I love the red color, but I was told it wasn't really red, more of an orange, so I have to look at it. I'd love to get the big Magic one on the long chain, but I can't afford it. Am starting small....


I recommend a pendant. 
Go try them ALL on and see what you fall in love with. Request a very red carnelian pendant ahead of time. They are out there. You might even consider the onyx (very durable) or even the LE bullseye (red tiger’s eye) from this past holiday season.


----------



## saligator

texasgirliegirl said:


> I recommend a pendant.
> Go try them ALL on and see what you fall in love with. Request a very red carnelian pendant ahead of time. They are out there. You might even consider the onyx (very durable) or even the LE bullseye (red tiger’s eye) from this past holiday season.


Wow ,there was a RED tiger's eye? That would be perfect!! Thanks!


----------



## mewt

Maria333 said:


> As some of you saw from my earlier posts I wanted to get Alhambra earrings for my bday. Tomorrow I'm going to VCA store to try on Alhambra and now Frivole earrings too. I realize it's a VCA thread, but would appreciate your opinions on choosing between either Alhambra or below Chopard earrings... What would you choose if you had to pick one? What looks classier?
> View attachment 3962736


Have you made the purchase? Happy birthday btw! 
While I'm a fan of Chopard and find their "happy diamonds" concept fun and refreshing, for earrings I'm gonna have to go with VCA. Happy diamonds need more room to roam, perhaps a bracelet or pendant! Earrings are so small and easily lost in hair already, simple shapes and colors work best imo.

Either way, look forward to your purchase, whatever you decide!


----------



## kate2828

Vca for sure. A chopard sa once told me that sometimes with the happy diamonds after a while you can get moisture between the glass. The jewelry some day will need go into the store for a cleaning and repair. Unless you wear earrings often in the shower or you live somewhere humid it’s unlikely to happen to yours.  But I agree with others they don’t hold their value.


----------



## elizabethtwrs

Maria333 said:


> Ladies, you got me really interested in frivole line! It was completely out of consideration and the more I'm looking at it, the more I'm liking it ))
> Do you wear frivole earrings to work? You think it looks appropriate in the office? We have relatively casual dress code, jeans every day with "nice" tops or jackets...



I do. I wear my frivoles a lot, in both formal and casual settings. They look great with anything, from classic sheath dresses to jeans and white tees


----------



## texasgirliegirl

elizabethtwrs said:


> I do. I wear my frivoles a lot, in both formal and casual settings. They look great with anything, from classic sheath dresses to jeans and white tees


I agree 100%


----------



## Maria333

lovevca said:


> Hands down VCA!  I have a pair of Chopard happy diamond earrings but I almost never wear them -- I'm not crazy about glass enclosure (less classy, imho) and they honestly feel a little dated to me.
> Also, Chopard doesn't keep its value nearly as well as VCA, if that's at all a factor for you.
> Good luck and please let us know what you decide!



Thank you for the reco! And I didn’t know Chopard doesn’t keep its value well... although I’m not planning on reselling, I wouldn’t want to buy something that loses value quickly...

I tried on Chopard and VCA and I’m definitely getting VCA! The whole experience at Chopard was disappointing... the SA was pushy, unhelpful and pretty arrogant. At VCA NYC the SA (Michelle) was super sweet, not pushy at all and really helpful. She gave her  honest opinion and recommend me not to get Magic and get Vintage instead as my first piece.


----------



## Maria333

mewt said:


> Have you made the purchase? Happy birthday btw!
> While I'm a fan of Chopard and find their "happy diamonds" concept fun and refreshing, for earrings I'm gonna have to go with VCA. Happy diamonds need more room to roam, perhaps a bracelet or pendant! Earrings are so small and easily lost in hair already, simple shapes and colors work best imo.
> 
> Either way, look forward to your purchase, whatever you decide!



Thank you! Yes, VCA it is


----------



## lovevca

Maria333 said:


> Thank you! Yes, VCA it is


Happy belated birthday, Maria33!!  What did you choose?


----------



## Maria333

lovevca said:


> Happy belated birthday, Maria33!!  What did you choose?



It’s actually in a week, but I’m getting my present early   
I’ve just ordered Vintage MOP in YG, can’t wait to get them!


----------



## lovevca

Maria333 said:


> It’s actually in a week, but I’m getting my present early
> I’ve just ordered Vintage MOP in YG, can’t wait to get them!




How fun and I think you made an excellent choice!!  I hope you have a super birthday!!!


----------



## Maria333

lovevca said:


> How fun and I think you made an excellent choice!!  I hope you have a super birthday!!!


Thank you!! I'll post pics once I receive them, super excited for my 1st VCA


----------



## mmgoodies

After getting my Magic MOP pendant, I am a little addicted. I was gonna get a pair of sweet earrings, do the carnelian sweets come in yellow gold? I only see rose gold online. Thanks!


----------



## Meowwu

I have read everywhere that one should stay focused when it comes to jewelry purchases, especially for VCA pieces, given the price... but I am finding it very hard. I want bracelets, then I am distracted by rings and earrings. I want a lot of stuff (even though I don’t need them) and I don’t know which one to get first. Any advice?

Photos of pieces that I tried on recently.


Sweet Alhambra in RG. It was very dainty and light. In my opinion, it didn’t looked as good as I had anticipated but that may be due to the fact that I had tried on some very sparkly diamond rings moments before I tried this bracelet.

I am going to try the vintage gold Alhambra next time to see if it looks better.



Signature Perlée bangle in YG. I find the oval shape of the bangle to be a bit awkward since I am not quite used to it. I like the simple look but it looks a bit bare by itself?

I also tried on Perlée pearl of gold bangle and it’s even more plainer than signature. So that one is out of question since I’d like a bracelet that I can wear without stacking.

(I might start looking and comparing bracelets from other brands. Maybe VCA just isn’t for me.) 



I love Perlée clover ring!! As well as the signature ring! But the price is so steep for the clover... and my hands are arthritic...  I am debating if I should settle for a necklace just for the design.

Sigh...


----------



## lovevca

Meowwu said:


> I have read everywhere that one should stay focused when it comes to jewelry purchases, especially for VCA pieces, given the price... but I am finding it very hard. I want bracelets, then I am distracted by rings and earrings. I want a lot of stuff (even though I don’t need them) and I don’t know which one to get first. Any advice?
> 
> Photos of pieces that I tried on recently.
> View attachment 3967366
> 
> Sweet Alhambra in RG. It was very dainty and light. In my opinion, it didn’t looked as good as I had anticipated but that may be due to the fact that I had tried on some very sparkly diamond rings moments before I tried this bracelet.
> 
> I am going to try the vintage gold Alhambra next time to see if it looks better.
> 
> View attachment 3967368
> 
> Signature Perlée bangle in YG. I find the oval shape of the bangle to be a bit awkward since I am not quite used to it. I like the simple look but it looks a bit bare by itself?
> 
> I also tried on Perlée pearl of gold bangle and it’s even more plainer than signature. So that one is out of question since I’d like a bracelet that I can wear without stacking.
> 
> (I might start looking and comparing bracelets from other brands. Maybe VCA just isn’t for me.)
> 
> View attachment 3967369
> 
> I love Perlée clover ring!! As well as the signature ring! But the price is so steep for the clover... and my hands are arthritic...  I am debating if I should settle for a necklace just for the design.
> 
> Sigh...


VCA is indeed a slippery slope!
Of your three photos, I especially love the Perlee clover ring on you, though I'm very sorry to learn your hands are arthritic -- they look so beautiful in the photo!
I will add that I'm not one to give focused advice as I've been hardly methodical in my own VCA collecting, though i have no regrets so far. I'm also especially fond of earrings.
Perhaps the first place to start is with a budget/price range and then type of jewelry.  Do you gravitate to rings and bracelets?
Above all, I hope you enjoy the ride and I look forward to hearing what you select!


----------



## SilverBen

Meowwu said:


> I have read everywhere that one should stay focused when it comes to jewelry purchases, especially for VCA pieces, given the price... but I am finding it very hard. I want bracelets, then I am distracted by rings and earrings. I want a lot of stuff (even though I don’t need them) and I don’t know which one to get first. Any advice?
> 
> Photos of pieces that I tried on recently.
> View attachment 3967366
> 
> Sweet Alhambra in RG. It was very dainty and light. In my opinion, it didn’t looked as good as I had anticipated but that may be due to the fact that I had tried on some very sparkly diamond rings moments before I tried this bracelet.
> 
> I am going to try the vintage gold Alhambra next time to see if it looks better.
> 
> View attachment 3967368
> 
> Signature Perlée bangle in YG. I find the oval shape of the bangle to be a bit awkward since I am not quite used to it. I like the simple look but it looks a bit bare by itself?
> 
> I also tried on Perlée pearl of gold bangle and it’s even more plainer than signature. So that one is out of question since I’d like a bracelet that I can wear without stacking.
> 
> (I might start looking and comparing bracelets from other brands. Maybe VCA just isn’t for me.)
> 
> View attachment 3967369
> 
> I love Perlée clover ring!! As well as the signature ring! But the price is so steep for the clover... and my hands are arthritic...  I am debating if I should settle for a necklace just for the design.
> 
> Sigh...



I think its great to start with a staple bracelet. So if you like the signature perlee then I would go with it because they cam be stacked or stand alone. And if you are thinking of exploring other brands then similar bracelets that are similar in price also are cartier love bracelets, hermes gold bangles, and the messika move bangles are great options!


----------



## Meowwu

lovevca said:


> VCA is indeed a slippery slope!
> Of your three photos, I especially love the Perlee clover ring on you, though I'm very sorry to learn your hands are arthritic -- they look so beautiful in the photo!
> I will add that I'm not one to give focused advice as I've been hardly methodical in my own VCA collecting, though i have no regrets so far. I'm also especially fond of earrings.
> Perhaps the first place to start is with a budget/price range and then type of jewelry.  Do you gravitate to rings and bracelets?
> Above all, I hope you enjoy the ride and I look forward to hearing what you select!


Thank you for the pointer and encouragement. I have stayed away from VCA since my first piece from 2009 but I now feel ready for more. 

The budgeting approach sounds like a very good and practical approach. My budget falls around the Perlée bangle but Perlée rings are totally distracting me. 

I have been wanting a bracelet that would enable daily wear. I showed my friends and hubby the photos I took and they actually thought my Hermes silver cuff looks better on me  Honest but disappointing comments (?). 

I have a feeling this journey will be slow and cautious. Lol


----------



## Meowwu

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> I think its great to start with a staple bracelet. So if you like the signature perlee then I would go with it because they cam be stacked or stand alone. And if you are thinking of exploring other brands then similar bracelets that are similar in price also are cartier love bracelets, hermes gold bangles, and the messika move bangles are great options!


I totally agree however I had received some not so positive feedbacks on the bangle from my photos. I think I will try out some staple bangles from other brands for comparison.


----------



## SilverBen

Meowwu said:


> I totally agree however I had received some not so positive feedbacks on the bangle from my photos. I think I will try out some staple bangles from other brands for comparison.



Yes, I definitely think other brands may give you exactly what you are looking for. Also remember that at the end of the day, you are the one wearing it, so if you don’t get great feedback on any of that style, as long as you love it is what really matters! Good luck deciding


----------



## lovevca

_ 
 Roses are Red_
_                                                                                Violets are Blue_
_                                                                            VCA growing on Trees_
_                                                                              I Wish for All of You!_

_  Happy Valentine's Day! _

_


_


----------



## Notorious Pink

lovevca said:


> _
> Roses are Red_
> _                                                                                Violets are Blue_
> _                                                                            VCA growing on Trees_
> _                                                                              I Wish for All of You!_
> 
> _  Happy Valentine's Day! _
> 
> View attachment 3967965
> 
> 
> _
> View attachment 3967966
> 
> _



Oh, how nice!!! Happy Valentines Day!!!

Loooooove this photo.....kinda sorry I saw it, earrings are my weakness and these are so tempting! Please don't (DO!!!) share a modeling pic. [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## 911snowball

lovevca you are so creative!  You made me smile this morning, thank you!


----------



## Rami00

Ladies, I need help. One of my very close friend wears two motif malachite earrings and I was approached by someone who said "It's fake because VCA never came out with two motif malachite earrings" Is that true?


----------



## Maria333

Meowwu said:


> I have read everywhere that one should stay focused when it comes to jewelry purchases, especially for VCA pieces, given the price... but I am finding it very hard. I want bracelets, then I am distracted by rings and earrings. I want a lot of stuff (even though I don’t need them) and I don’t know which one to get first. Any advice?
> 
> Photos of pieces that I tried on recently.
> View attachment 3967366
> 
> Sweet Alhambra in RG. It was very dainty and light. In my opinion, it didn’t looked as good as I had anticipated but that may be due to the fact that I had tried on some very sparkly diamond rings moments before I tried this bracelet.
> 
> I am going to try the vintage gold Alhambra next time to see if it looks better.
> 
> View attachment 3967368
> 
> Signature Perlée bangle in YG. I find the oval shape of the bangle to be a bit awkward since I am not quite used to it. I like the simple look but it looks a bit bare by itself?
> 
> I also tried on Perlée pearl of gold bangle and it’s even more plainer than signature. So that one is out of question since I’d like a bracelet that I can wear without stacking.
> 
> (I might start looking and comparing bracelets from other brands. Maybe VCA just isn’t for me.)
> 
> View attachment 3967369
> 
> I love Perlée clover ring!! As well as the signature ring! But the price is so steep for the clover... and my hands are arthritic...  I am debating if I should settle for a necklace just for the design.
> 
> Sigh...



Choosing from these pieces, I like Perlée clover ring best on you.


----------



## Maria333

Please help me decide! I’ve made the purchase and got MOP Vintage Alhambra, but now when I got the earrings and tried them at home I’m not sure I love them them as much as in store... what do you think? Do they look a little pale and unnoticeable on me?
I feel like the light in store did a great job for the earrings, but with regular lighting they kind of blend with my skin color  Should I go for a brighter color, maybe Tiger eye or Malachite?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Maria333 said:


> Please help me decide! I’ve made the purchase and got MOP Vintage Alhambra, but now when I got the earrings and tried them at home I’m not sure I love them them as much as in store... what do you think? Do they look a little pale and unnoticeable on me?
> I feel like the light in store did a great job for the earrings, but with regular lighting they kind of blend with my skin color  Should I go for a brighter color, maybe Tiger eye or Malachite?



I see what you mean, especially with the lighting here. Everyone says MOP is great and versatile but I cannot wear it (or malachite). Did you try on any other colors? I would think onyx, Tigers eye or carnelian would be smashing on you.

BTW you have a fabulous complexion and beautiful skin! [emoji254]


----------



## Meowwu

Maria333 said:


> Choosing from these pieces, I like Perlée clover ring best on you.


Thank you. I think it’s a top contender but just uncertain about the price and how is would fit my arthritic fingers on a regular basis.


----------



## Meowwu

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Yes, I definitely think other brands may give you exactly what you are looking for. Also remember that at the end of the day, you are the one wearing it, so if you don’t get great feedback on any of that style, as long as you love it is what really matters! Good luck deciding


That’s is very true. I plan on trying on various bracelets and bangles to open my eyes and then decide.  thank you for the advice.


----------



## Maria333

BBC said:


> I see what you mean, especially with the lighting here. Everyone says MOP is great and versatile but I cannot wear it (or malachite). Did you try on any other colors? I would think onyx, Tigers eye or carnelian would be smashing on you.
> 
> BTW you have a fabulous complexion and beautiful skin! [emoji254]


Thanks so much for the compliment!)) I haven’t tried any other colors, I thought I only wanted MOP... I will go to the store again over the weekend


----------



## tbbbjb

lovevca said:


> _
> Roses are Red_
> _                                                                                Violets are Blue_
> _                                                                            VCA growing on Trees_
> _                                                                              I Wish for All of You!_
> 
> _  Happy Valentine's Day! _
> 
> _
> View attachment 3967965
> View attachment 3967966
> _



[emoji173]️ this!  Happy Valentine’s Day to you and everyone else on the forum!


----------



## rhm

Maria333 said:


> Please help me decide! I’ve made the purchase and got MOP Vintage Alhambra, but now when I got the earrings and tried them at home I’m not sure I love them them as much as in store... what do you think? Do they look a little pale and unnoticeable on me?
> I feel like the light in store did a great job for the earrings, but with regular lighting they kind of blend with my skin color  Should I go for a brighter color, maybe Tiger eye or Malachite?



Hm maybe you should try the magic size MOP earring instead if you want more presence. I also think the lighting in the picture is not doing the earrings any justice.

However, I can definitely see malachite looking very fresh on you.
Also, solid yellow or rose gold alhambra earrings would look just as great. 

Good luck deciding!


----------



## lovevca

Maria333 said:


> Please help me decide! I’ve made the purchase and got MOP Vintage Alhambra, but now when I got the earrings and tried them at home I’m not sure I love them them as much as in store... what do you think? Do they look a little pale and unnoticeable on me?
> I feel like the light in store did a great job for the earrings, but with regular lighting they kind of blend with my skin color  Should I go for a brighter color, maybe Tiger eye or Malachite?


I guess so far I'm in the minority because I think they look wonderful on you -- yes, they are on the subtle side, but so elegant and perfect with your coloring and hair!
Of course, you're so gorgeous that I'm sure most anything will look perfect on you!!


----------



## innerpeace85

Maria333 said:


> Please help me decide! I’ve made the purchase and got MOP Vintage Alhambra, but now when I got the earrings and tried them at home I’m not sure I love them them as much as in store... what do you think? Do they look a little pale and unnoticeable on me?
> I feel like the light in store did a great job for the earrings, but with regular lighting they kind of blend with my skin color  Should I go for a brighter color, maybe Tiger eye or Malachite?


I think they look really nice on you! I also think MOP would look fresh and elegant for Spring/Summer. Good luck deciding!


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,
I am looking for fresh and light earrings option for Spring/Summer(not sure if thats the right way to describe it). So far I have onyx VA, small frivole and perlee hoop and all in YG. I am saving up for Lotus and Socrates earrings for 2019/2020. I find all of the above options are pretty dressier/heavier for summer. Which earrings do you all tend to wear most in brighter days? Which options should I look for? TIA!


----------



## Maria333

lovevca said:


> I guess so far I'm in the minority because I think they look wonderful on you -- yes, they are on the subtle side, but so elegant and perfect with your coloring and hair!
> Of course, you're so gorgeous that I'm sure most anything will look perfect on you!!



Thank you!!  
More and more I’m looking at the pics I took I like the subtleness more. I know you have a great collection, which colors do you wear more?
I feel like green despite being quite bright would also easily go with everything. Do you have either green or tiger eye?


----------



## lovevca

Maria333 said:


> Thank you!!
> More and more I’m looking at the pics I took I like the subtleness more. I know you have a great collection, which colors do you wear more?
> I feel like green despite being quite bright would also easily go with everything. Do you have either green or tiger eye?


Thank _you _for your sweet reply!
I do have malachite in the magic size but I don't find them particularly bright and, as beautiful as the color and striations are, I don't wear them very often (mainly on St. Patrick's Day and Christmas time) as they somehow don't go with enough outfits. 
I much prefer my onyx earrings which feel bold and modern, and the gold outline helps them stand out. I also find they work all year -- great with white in summer and black, brown, grey, and colors throughout the year.
I have the tiger eye with carnelian 2 motif earrings and I do love the stone which, like the malachite, is interesting and unique.  If I didn't have so many other vintage size earrings at this point, I'd probably choose them myself and wear them more than I do the malachite.
Lately, my turquoise earrings, which I somehow didn't initially care for so much, have grown on me, but that doesn't help you unless you like the sweet size or VCA finally finds another source.
Curious how you feel about the beloved frivole earrings?


----------



## Meowwu

lovevca said:


> Thank _you _for your sweet reply!
> I do have malachite in the magic size but I don't find them particularly bright and, as beautiful as the color and striations are, I don't wear them very often (mainly on St. Patrick's Day and Christmas time) as they somehow don't go with enough outfits.
> I much prefer my onyx earrings which feel bold and modern, and the gold outline helps them stand out. I also find they work all year -- great with white in summer and black, brown, grey, and colors throughout the year.
> I have the tiger eye with carnelian 2 motif earrings and I do love the stone which, like the malachite, is interesting and unique.  If I didn't have so many other vintage size earrings at this point, I'd probably choose them myself and wear them more than I do the malachite.
> Lately, my turquoise earrings, which I somehow didn't initially care for so much, have grown on me, but that doesn't help you unless you like the sweet size or VCA finally finds another source.
> Curious how you feel about the beloved frivole earrings?


+1 on the frivole earrings. I came very close to purchasing mini frivole earrings in YW but held off because I couldn’t make up my mind about the colour. (And of course, the price went up since.)


----------



## txrosegirl

Maria333 said:


> Please help me decide! I’ve made the purchase and got MOP Vintage Alhambra, but now when I got the earrings and tried them at home I’m not sure I love them them as much as in store... what do you think? Do they look a little pale and unnoticeable on me?
> I feel like the light in store did a great job for the earrings, but with regular lighting they kind of blend with my skin color  Should I go for a brighter color, maybe Tiger eye or Malachite?


i think they are subtle in the most beautiful and complimentary way! maybe down the road you can add more of a statement earring


----------



## Maria333

lovevca said:


> Thank _you _for your sweet reply!
> I do have malachite in the magic size but I don't find them particularly bright and, as beautiful as the color and striations are, I don't wear them very often (mainly on St. Patrick's Day and Christmas time) as they somehow don't go with enough outfits.
> I much prefer my onyx earrings which feel bold and modern, and the gold outline helps them stand out. I also find they work all year -- great with white in summer and black, brown, grey, and colors throughout the year.
> I have the tiger eye with carnelian 2 motif earrings and I do love the stone which, like the malachite, is interesting and unique.  If I didn't have so many other vintage size earrings at this point, I'd probably choose them myself and wear them more than I do the malachite.
> Lately, my turquoise earrings, which I somehow didn't initially care for so much, have grown on me, but that doesn't help you unless you like the sweet size or VCA finally finds another source.
> Curious how you feel about the beloved frivole earrings?



Thank you for the detailed response! It’s really helpful, after reading about your experience with malachite I think similarly  to you, I probably wouldn’t wear them much... also, I start liking MOP more and more. I realized the issue that I’m having is that I imagined them to be much whiter, like pearls, but they don’t look white, they’re more pinkish/ reflective. I wish VCA had white coral!
I’ll go and try on tiger eye and onyx. I haven’t tried frívole since I planned to keep my purchase at about 4K, but I guess I should try them on too.


----------



## lovevca

Maria333 said:


> Thank you for the detailed response! It’s really helpful, after reading about your experience with malachite I think similarly  to you, I probably wouldn’t wear them much... also, I start liking MOP more and more. I realized the issue that I’m having is that I imagined them to be much whiter, like pearls, but they don’t look white, they’re more pinkish/ reflective. I wish VCA had white coral!
> I’ll go and try on tiger eye and onyx. I haven’t tried frívole since I planned to keep my purchase at about 4K, but I guess I should try them on too.


Very glad to be of some help!
I hadn't realized the price of the small frivole earrings had jumped so much -- darn!
Another earring I recommend, though I may again be in the minority, is the plain yg vintage Alhambra. I have them in the magic size and really appreciate the folded gold and vintage look.
Regarding mop, I personally love its soft off-white shade and feel they're a more interesting alternative to pearl studs.


----------



## hopingoneday

Rami00 said:


> Ladies, I need help. One of my very close friend wears two motif malachite earrings and I was approached by someone who said "It's fake because VCA never came out with two motif malachite earrings" Is that true?


Hi Rami, the person who approached you is incorrect — I’ve tried the two-motif malachite earrings on at my store. In fact I think they are still available for sale. HTH.


----------



## Rami00

hopingoneday said:


> Hi Rami, the person who approached you is incorrect — I’ve tried the two-motif malachite earrings on at my store. In fact I think they are still available for sale. HTH.


Phew...thank you so much for confirming. omg, I have been thinking and doing so many searches but no info available online.


----------



## Maria333

lovevca said:


> Very glad to be of some help!
> I hadn't realized the price of the small frivole earrings had jumped so much -- darn!
> Another earring I recommend, though I may again be in the minority, is the plain yg vintage Alhambra. I have them in the magic size and really appreciate the folded gold and vintage look.
> Regarding mop, I personally love its soft off-white shade and feel they're a more interesting alternative to pearl studs.



I think I'm going to keep the MOP. Thanks to the comments here I like it more and more and agree that they look elegant and, although not as bright as colors, these are probably a better choice for everyday wear.

Thank you everyone for sharing opinions!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hopingoneday said:


> Hi Rami, the person who approached you is incorrect — I’ve tried the two-motif malachite earrings on at my store. In fact I think they are still available for sale. HTH.


Interesting to know.
I have only seen the malachite three motif version...and the two version in white MOP and also in carnelian/TE.


----------



## Toronto24

Maria333 said:


> Please help me decide! I’ve made the purchase and got MOP Vintage Alhambra, but now when I got the earrings and tried them at home I’m not sure I love them them as much as in store... what do you think? Do they look a little pale and unnoticeable on me?
> I feel like the light in store did a great job for the earrings, but with regular lighting they kind of blend with my skin color  Should I go for a brighter color, maybe Tiger eye or Malachite?



I also think they look beautiful on you. I love these earrings so much. I would 100% keep them and add statement colours later on.


----------



## Rami00

texasgirliegirl said:


> Interesting to know.
> I have only seen the malachite three motif version...and the two version in white MOP and also in carnelian/TE.


Right, one of my friend who lives in the States pointed it out. I was really embarrassed and didn't know how to bring it up to  my friend, she lives in France. I tried to check online boutique too but no luck.


----------



## pazt

Rami00 said:


> Right, one of my friend who lives in the States pointed it out. I was really embarrassed and didn't know how to bring it up to  my friend, she lives in France. I tried to check online boutique too but no luck.



Possibly a special order?


----------



## MKLarmcandy

Need help VCA lovers!

I want to get either the VCA carnelian vintage Alhambra earrings or the Cartier JUC ring with diamonds (same price). I don’t know which to get next. 

My daily jewelry is my JUC bracelet and love (both in rose gold) and my ering franed with VCA perlee bands. I often wear my vintage mop Alhambra rose gold pendant or my magic MOP white gold pendant and sometimes combo with Anita Ko yg leaf pendant. Help!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Rami00 said:


> Right, one of my friend who lives in the States pointed it out. I was really embarrassed and didn't know how to bring it up to  my friend, she lives in France. I tried to check online boutique too but no luck.


Probably best just to let that one go.....


----------



## Rami00

@texasgirliegirl sigh. Thank you for listening to my ramblings.


----------



## MKLarmcandy




----------



## texasgirliegirl

Rami00 said:


> @texasgirliegirl sigh. Thank you for listening to my ramblings.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Rami00 said:


> Ladies, I need help. One of my very close friend wears two motif malachite earrings and I was approached by someone who said "It's fake because VCA never came out with two motif malachite earrings" Is that true?



Rami, I feel 99% certain I've seen them at VCA before.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Maria, be sure to try on Onyx, as well.  I think it would smashing with your coloring.


----------



## saligator

Squee! Tomorrow we go to look at pieces! I have scoped out stuff at the website and seem to have a few pieces in mind: 1) Vintage Alhambra pendant (not sure what stone but not onyx); or 2) Vintage Alhambra bracelet in malachite or carnelian; or 3) Vintage ring in malachite with diamond center; or 4) Magic ring in malachite; or 5) Vintage pendant in tiger eye with diamond center (rose gold). It seems to me that for just slightly more, the bracelet might be a better way to go. I'll report back. I'm SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## Rami00

Cavalier Girl said:


> Rami, I feel 99% certain I've seen them at VCA before.


Thank you so much for confirming this


----------



## jssl1688

I've been missing in action for a while, just wanted to wish all my fellow vca lovers a belated Happy Valentines day and for the ones who celebrate Chinese New Years like me a Gong xi fa cai & xin nian kuai le!!


----------



## lynne_ross

x


----------



## Maria333

Toronto24 said:


> I also think they look beautiful on you. I love these earrings so much. I would 100% keep them and add statement colours later on.



Thank you Toronto24!
I went to VCA again today, tried on all colors and decided to keep the MOP. I liked Tiger Eye, but it kind of got lost with my brown hair. Onyx looked great, but I think they’re better for going out, I felt like for work it’s a little too much. I didn’t like green at all, it just reminded me of Christmas colors. Red was interesting because the color looked very different from online pictures, darker burgundy vs bright red online, maybe I’ll get them next


----------



## Toronto24

lynne_ross said:


> For those in Toronto you can 'get 5% off' your next VCA purchase with Yorkdale gift cards. Yorkdale has a promotion on right now where you get 5% extra $ on gift cards, to a max daily purchase amount of 7500. DH and I just bought max for my next VCA purchase and since we shop at this mall a lot.



I just heard about this promotion. It’s great but I just can’t get out to the mall with 3 kids in tow- you’re amazing! [emoji8]


----------



## lynne_ross

Toronto24 said:


> I just heard about this promotion. It’s great but I just can’t get out to the mall with 3 kids in tow- you’re amazing! [emoji8]


I feel you! It is an adventure now. Luckily DH is a huge help and enjoys shopping.


----------



## saligator

saligator said:


> Squee! Tomorrow we go to look at pieces! I have scoped out stuff at the website and seem to have a few pieces in mind ... It seems to me that for just slightly more, the bracelet might be a better way to go. I'll report back. I'm SO EXCITED!!!


 
I'm baaaaack.....  and... total surprise. I tried on everything on my list and ended up with a piece not on my list! Tiger's Eye was a WINNER in a 5 station bracelet! I love the way it changes in the light, it matches my watch(es), looks great with jeans as well as fancier clothing...it's a total winner! I spent more than I intended to, but that's VCA!!!   I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## ReneH

saligator said:


> I'm baaaaack.....  and... total surprise. I tried on everything on my list and ended up with a piece not on my list! Tiger Eye was a WINNER in a 5 station bracelet! I love the way it changes in the light, it matches my watch(es), looks great with jeans as well as fancier clothing...it's a total winner! I spent more than I intended to, but that's VCA!!!   I LOVE IT!!!



Post pics please so we can all appreciate her beauty


----------



## saligator

ReneH said:


> Post pics please so we can all appreciate her beauty



Sorry, I never post pics, but it is really very pretty and I'm quite happy with it. It's this one, but mine has lighter colored stations: http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en...35600-vintage-alhambra-bracelet-5-motifs.html


----------



## ReneH

saligator said:


> Sorry, I never post pics, but it is really very pretty and I'm quite happy with it. It's this one, but mine has lighter colored stations: http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en...35600-vintage-alhambra-bracelet-5-motifs.html



I understand.  It’s beautiful. Enjoy


----------



## klynneann

saligator said:


> I'm baaaaack.....  and... total surprise. I tried on everything on my list and ended up with a piece not on my list! Tiger's Eye was a WINNER in a 5 station bracelet! I love the way it changes in the light, it matches my watch(es), looks great with jeans as well as fancier clothing...it's a total winner! I spent more than I intended to, but that's VCA!!!   I LOVE IT!!!


Congrats!  Isn't it funny how you can have certain ideas walking into a store and come out with the total opposite lol?


----------



## TankerToad

klynneann said:


> Congrats!  Isn't it funny how you can have certain ideas walking into a store and come out with the total opposite lol?



True true true 
I did the same thing this last weekend at VCA 
Went in for what I thought I wanted 
Left with while other ideas


----------



## etoupebirkin

TankerToad said:


> True true true
> I did the same thing this last weekend at VCA
> Went in for what I thought I wanted
> Left with while other ideas


Did you get anything? You have such exquisite taste.


----------



## voodoodoll2005

Is 1stdibs not a reputable site?

I just saw a pair of mini frivole earrings listed for $4900


----------



## ReneH

voodoodoll2005 said:


> Is 1stdibs not a reputable site?
> 
> I just saw a pair of mini frivole earrings listed for $4900



Their prices always seem crazy to me


----------



## texasgirliegirl

voodoodoll2005 said:


> Is 1stdibs not a reputable site?
> 
> I just saw a pair of mini frivole earrings listed for $4900


Aren’t the mini frivole earrings currently in stock?
Retail is less...brand new.


----------



## ReneH

texasgirliegirl said:


> Aren’t the mini frivole earrings currently in stock?
> Retail is less...brand new.



Yep. They are on the website


----------



## saligator

klynneann said:


> Congrats!  Isn't it funny how you can have certain ideas walking into a store and come out with the total opposite lol?


I had no idea. Tiger's Eye - I always sort of dismissed it as weird. But it is really amazing. The bracelet moves from dark brown to yellow as I move my arm around. I am just captivated by it!


----------



## Meowwu

So... following my post from last weekend I went back to try on some vintage Alhambra. I love the size! I got to try it in RG. I am leaning toward YG even though I haven’t tried it on. The real conundrum I am now facing is whether I want the perlee bangle (which I fell in love with after staring at my try on photo for a week) or the vintage Alhambra first. I can’t have both of them at the same time... but the idea is to be able to wear them together if I want to (even though I don’t like there idea of my jewelry clacking against eachother). 

I just feel like I can use either pieces in my collection at the moment


----------



## saligator

Meowwu said:


> So... following my post from last weekend I went back to try on some vintage Alhambra. I love the size! I got to try it in RG. I am leaning toward YG even though I haven’t tried it on. The real conundrum I am now facing is whether I want the perlee bangle (which I fell in love with after staring at my try on photo for a week) or the vintage Alhambra first. I can’t have both of them at the same time... but the idea is to be able to wear them together if I want to (even though I don’t like there idea of my jewelry clacking against eachother).
> 
> I just feel like I can use either pieces in my collection at the moment
> 
> View attachment 3974076
> 
> View attachment 3974077


It really seems like a question of branding. Do you prefer the brand spelled out on the bangle (e.g. literally written)? Or do you prefer the brand embedded in the design of the bracelet? Both look wonderful on you, it would be a hard choice for anyone. I was sure I was going to end up with one piece, and I got a totally different one, so do try lots on...you may also find that to be so with a third piece!


----------



## jssl1688

Meowwu said:


> So... following my post from last weekend I went back to try on some vintage Alhambra. I love the size! I got to try it in RG. I am leaning toward YG even though I haven’t tried it on. The real conundrum I am now facing is whether I want the perlee bangle (which I fell in love with after staring at my try on photo for a week) or the vintage Alhambra first. I can’t have both of them at the same time... but the idea is to be able to wear them together if I want to (even though I don’t like there idea of my jewelry clacking against eachother).
> 
> I just feel like I can use either pieces in my collection at the moment
> 
> View attachment 3974076
> 
> View attachment 3974077



Although tough to decide, it is a nice dilemma to have. Either choice would do no wrong, follow your heart! Also, I like the VA’s on you more.


----------



## Meowwu

saligator said:


> It really seems like a question of branding. Do you prefer the brand spelled out on the bangle (e.g. literally written)? Or do you prefer the brand embedded in the design of the bracelet? Both look wonderful on you, it would be a hard choice for anyone. I was sure I was going to end up with one piece, and I got a totally different one, so do try lots on...you may also find that to be so with a third piece!


I like the beading design on the bangle and the chain bracelet concept, not necessarily the Alhambra clovers, but it’s nice overall. 

Thank you. I think I will try on the YG before deciding. I’d like to curate my collection and add pieces slowly... so the first item needs to withstand temptation. Lol


----------



## Meowwu

jssl1688 said:


> Although tough to decide, it is a nice dilemma to have. Either choice would do no wrong, follow your heart! Also, I like the VA’s on you more.


Thank you. I am going to try the YG Vintage Alhambra and pair with bangle again. 

I wish I can get my Christmas bonus early.... like now!


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> Did you get anything? You have such exquisite taste.



Thank you !
Well I’m dithering 
Totally on love with the Rose de Noel
Both the medium pin and the small necklace / pin 
Loved the new style bangle —
Tried on earrings to go with some new rtw 
So many choices 
All compelling .....
As of yet undecided 
But the flagship Madison Ave NYC store continues to impress me with their hospitality, kindness and knowledge.
My list of future purchases grows longer......


----------



## doloresmia

TankerToad said:


> Thank you !
> Well I’m dithering
> Totally on love with the Rose de Noel
> Both the medium pin and the small necklace / pin
> Loved the new style bangle —
> Tried on earrings to go with some new rtw
> So many choices
> All compelling .....
> As of yet undecided
> But the flagship Madison Ave NYC store continues to impress me with their hospitality, kindness and knowledge.
> My list of future purchases grows longer......



Well if it helps, jewelry takes up less space than a birkin [emoji3]big hugs


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Meowwu said:


> Thank you. I am going to try the YG Vintage Alhambra and pair with bangle again.
> 
> I wish I can get my Christmas bonus early.... like now!


Do you prefer the structure of a bangle (I do) or a chain type bracelet? 
If you decide to purchase the perlee signature bangle, you can add to it later.  I wear mine with the perles D’or every day and would ultimately like to add the diamond clover version.


----------



## Meowwu

texasgirliegirl said:


> Do you prefer the structure of a bangle (I do) or a chain type bracelet?
> If you decide to purchase the perlee signature bangle, you can add to it later.  I wear mine with the perles D’or every day and would ultimately like to add the diamond clover version.


Like you, I like bangle structure. However, because of my preference I don’t have chain bracelet. 

Signature bangle with D’or sounds lovely! 
Do you find the bangles scratch from stacking?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Meowwu said:


> Like you, I like bangle structure. However, because of my preference I don’t have chain bracelet.
> 
> Signature bangle with D’or sounds lovely!
> Do you find the bangles scratch from stacking?


No issues with scratching. 
The beading protects the interior shiny surface.


----------



## jssl1688

Meowwu said:


> Thank you. I am going to try the YG Vintage Alhambra and pair with bangle again.
> 
> I wish I can get my Christmas bonus early.... like now!



i'm sure the yg VA's would look great on you! if you chose that option, you can get a 10 motif necklace and use the 5 as an extension too.


----------



## Meowwu

jssl1688 said:


> i'm sure the yg VA's would look great on you! if you chose that option, you can get a 10 motif necklace and use the 5 as an extension too.


Thank you. That’s sounds like a great idea!


----------



## jssl1688

Meowwu said:


> Thank you. That’s sounds like a great idea!



Let us know what you end up with!! Share pics


----------



## Meowwu

jssl1688 said:


> Let us know what you end up with!! Share pics



Will do!


----------



## birkin10600

Gloria Borger wearing a 20 motif Lapis Lazuli? Very stunning necklace.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Hmm, is this lapis or porcelain?


----------



## Shiva2009

Dear VCA friends,
I was almost ready to get 20 motifs onyx but last minutes my mind is playing game with me thinking about getting 10 motif onyx and 3 motifs magic malachite earring ?
My collection: malachite: magic single motif earring, magic pendent , 5 motif bracket and holiday pendent, magic size ring
Onyx:  none
MOP: 10 motif necklace and bracelet and earring 
Frivole earring and between the finger ring
Thanks


----------



## HADASSA

Shiva2009 said:


> Dear VCA friends,
> I was almost ready to get 20 motifs onyx but last minutes my mind is playing game with me thinking about getting 10 motif onyx and 3 motifs magic malachite earring ?
> My collection: malachite: magic single motif earring, magic pendent , 5 motif bracket and holiday pendent, magic size ring
> Onyx:  none
> MOP: 10 motif necklace and bracelet and earring
> Frivole earring and between the finger ring
> Thanks



Shiva, I personally think that you have got enough Malachite pieces.

Do you think you would wear a 10-motifs ONYX more than a long necklace? It sounds like you want some ONYX in your collection. If you think you need 3-motifs earrings in your collection, how about the 10-motifs ONYX necklace YG and the 3-motifs Magic earrings white/grey MOP/onyx in YG?

Otherwise, the 20-motifs onyx in YG is an excellent choice 

If ONYX is not a must, I can also suggest adding another 10-motifs  MOP to make a 20 and still purchase the 3-motifs Magic earrings as suggested above.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Do you prefer the structure of a bangle (I do) or a chain type bracelet?
> If you decide to purchase the perlee signature bangle, you can add to it later.  I wear mine with the perles D’or every day and would ultimately like to add the diamond clover version.



*ultimately like to add the diamond clover version.[/QUOTE*

It's your turn! [emoji8] 
I have ZERO regrets!


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Shiva, I personally think that you have got enough Malachite pieces.
> 
> Do you think you would wear a 10-motifs ONYX more than a long necklace? It sounds like you want some ONYX in your collection. If you think you need 3-motifs earrings in your collection, how about the 10-motifs ONYX necklace YG and the 3-motifs Magic earrings white/grey MOP/onyx in YG?
> 
> Otherwise, the 20-motifs onyx in YG is an excellent choice
> 
> If ONYX is not a must, I can also suggest adding another 10-motifs  MOP to make a 20 and still purchase the 3-motifs Magic earrings as suggested above.



Good advice!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> *ultimately like to add the diamond clover version.[/QUOTE*
> 
> It's your turn! [emoji8]
> I have ZERO regrets!
> View attachment 3975281


Where is the  button?


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Where is the  button?



I know! The Perlee Diamond Clover Bracelet deserves 10 hearts!
[emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️


----------



## Cavalier Girl

HADASSA said:


> Shiva, I personally think that you have got enough Malachite pieces.
> 
> Do you think you would wear a 10-motifs ONYX more than a long necklace? It sounds like you want some ONYX in your collection. If you think you need 3-motifs earrings in your collection, how about the 10-motifs ONYX necklace YG and the 3-motifs Magic earrings white/grey MOP/onyx in YG?
> 
> Otherwise, the 20-motifs onyx in YG is an excellent choice
> 
> If ONYX is not a must, I can also suggest adding another 10-motifs  MOP to make a 20 and still purchase the 3-motifs Magic earrings as suggested above.



As always, excellent advice!


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> *ultimately like to add the diamond clover version.[/QUOTE*
> 
> It's your turn! [emoji8]
> I have ZERO regrets!
> View attachment 3975281



P, it took a lot of wavering on your part, but I am so glad that you are happy with your PC [emoji7]


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> P, it took a lot of wavering on your part, but I am so glad that you are happy with your PC [emoji7]



Thanks R[emoji813]️
NO regrets!


----------



## ReneH

This forum is a dangerous place.  I was traveling for work today and ended up at VCA and now I own a magic MOP long necklace.


----------



## innerpeace85

ReneH said:


> This forum is a dangerous place.  I was traveling for work today and ended up at VCA and now I own a magic MOP long necklace.


Haha that's funny!! Enjoy it in good health ❤️


----------



## klynneann

ReneH said:


> This forum is a dangerous place.  I was traveling for work today and ended up at VCA and now I own a magic MOP long necklace.


 Congrats!


----------



## TankerToad

ReneH said:


> This forum is a dangerous place.  I was traveling for work today and ended up at VCA and now I own a magic MOP long necklace.



This makes sense to me 
Congrats !!!
What fun !!!


----------



## PennyD2911

ReneH said:


> This forum is a dangerous place.  I was traveling for work today and ended up at VCA and now I own a magic MOP long necklace.



Congrats Rene[emoji256]
Which stone did you get in the magic necklace?


----------



## saligator

Wow, the power of VCA. I had to go to the medical clinic today and was wearing my new bracelet (Tiger's Eye 5 station Alhambra Vintage) under my turtleneck sleeve. Like totally hidden. Nurse said, "That bracelet, so pretty!"


----------



## ReneH

PennyD2911 said:


> Congrats Rene[emoji256]
> Which stone did you get in the magic necklace?[/
> The mother of pearl with yellow gold


----------



## chaneljewel

PennyD2911 said:


> *ultimately like to add the diamond clover version.[/QUOTE*
> 
> It's your turn! [emoji8]
> I have ZERO regrets!
> View attachment 3975281


I don’t have the diamond one...yet...but love this look!


----------



## ReneH

chaneljewel said:


> I don’t have the diamond one...yet...but love this look!



I was obsessing over the matching diamond ring yesterday.  It’s so amazing in person


----------



## saligator

Ok, I don't mean to keep going here, but I am so totally bonding with this bracelet. I just LOVE it. The heft of it, the shimmer, how well it works as a neutral. It is so amazing! I said I don't usually post photos, but here -- blurry as it is:


----------



## saligator

Now I want the ring...


----------



## PennyD2911

chaneljewel said:


> I don’t have the diamond one...yet...but love this look!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## PennyD2911

ReneH said:


> I was obsessing over the matching diamond ring yesterday.  It’s so amazing in person



The ring is next on my list. [emoji7]


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> The ring is next on my list. [emoji7]



P, don’t know why I thought you already had the PC ring.


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> P, don’t know why I thought you already had the PC ring.



No, I have the Perlee Signature ring in YG.


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> No, I have the Perlee Signature ring in YG.



P,  I am not a "matchy-matchy" person, so I think you can wear both the PS ring together with the PC bracelet as your statement piece. KWIM?


----------



## HADASSA

saligator said:


> Ok, I don't mean to keep going here, but I am so totally bonding with this bracelet. I just LOVE it. The heft of it, the shimmer, how well it works as a neutral. It is so amazing! I said I don't usually post photos, but here -- blurry as it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3977450


Didn't see Tiger's Eye as a neutral until I saw it paired with your grey sweater


----------



## 911snowball

Love TE with gray saligator!  Looks great!


----------



## Meowwu

PennyD2911 said:


> *ultimately like to add the diamond clover version.[/QUOTE*
> 
> It's your turn! [emoji8]
> I have ZERO regrets!
> View attachment 3975281


Absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> P,  I am not a "matchy-matchy" person, so I think you can wear both the PS ring together with the PC bracelet as your statement piece. KWIM?



Yes, I do wear them together. I wear the PC bracelet on my right wrist and the PS ring on my right hand third finger. 
I still want the PC ring. [emoji846]


----------



## PennyD2911

Meowwu said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!!



Thank you![emoji256]


----------



## drpn21

I saw these frivole earrings on Instagram  ( credit to lionesseskk). She also has a modeling pic on her page.

Has anyone seen these or tried them on? I love them [emoji7]


----------



## HADASSA

drpn21 said:


> View attachment 3978609
> 
> 
> I saw these frivole earrings on Instagram  ( credit to lionesseskk). She also has a modeling pic on her page.
> 
> Has anyone seen these or tried them on? I love them [emoji7]



I think this  might be the design of the  Frivole Long Pendant.

I would buy these in a heartbeat [emoji175] 

Very similar to the Socrate 3-flower ( without the price-tag I’m sure).


----------



## Notorious Pink

drpn21 said:


> View attachment 3978609
> 
> 
> I saw these frivole earrings on Instagram  ( credit to lionesseskk). She also has a modeling pic on her page.
> 
> Has anyone seen these or tried them on? I love them [emoji7]



I'm pretty sure she's a member here.


----------



## HADASSA

I will post her “action” pic since her IG account is public.

Mods, if this is not allowed, please feel free to delete my post.


----------



## ccfun

Looks so lovely!  Thanks for posting the pics* *@HADASSA @drpn21*https://forum.purseblog.com/members/hadassa.387084/*


----------



## HADASSA

ccfun said:


> Looks so lovely!  Thanks for posting the pics* *@HADASSA @drpn21


Much appreciation to @drpn21 for enlightening us


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> I will post her “action” pic since her IG account is public.
> 
> Mods, if this is not allowed, please feel free to delete my post.
> 
> View attachment 3978727


Pretty.
Hope they come in wg because they really do remind me of the Socrate earrings. 
It would be nice to have a wg option that isn’t pave since there are so few offered right now.


----------



## drpn21

HADASSA said:


> Much appreciation to @drpn21 for enlightening us



Aww pleasure, I’m just another Vca fanatic like everyone else here!
I have the large yg frivole which I love but dare I say - may love these even more! 
Can’t wait to try them on.


----------



## HADASSA

drpn21 said:


> Aww pleasure, I’m just another Vca fanatic like everyone else here!
> I have the large yg frivole which I love but dare I say - may love these even more!
> Can’t wait to try them on.


I always liked the "bouquet of Socrate" YG earrings and always hoped that VCA would have done something like this, since this more suits my lifestyle.


----------



## tbbbjb

Although, I find the grouping of mini frivoles nice, for me personally it is a bit too busy. But, definitely one I would want to try on in person or see more modeling shots for sure.


----------



## tbbbjb

Here is a comparison of the 2 socrate rings.  I totally [emoji173]️ the smaller one and always get a ton of compliments on it.  The other one for my taste is too busy and over the top and I personally could not pull it off.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3978873
View attachment 3978874


Although, I have seen it in modeling shots on others who I have to admit seem to rock it!


----------



## tbbbjb

I am sure this has been posted before but, here is the mini frivole cluster ring.  For my taste, it is too busy. I prefer the larger frivole BTF ring.


----------



## tbbbjb

Here is are some comparison shots of the cluster mini frivole and the BTF Frivole:


----------



## HADASSA

@tbbbjb , I edited my post because I meant "bouquet of SOCRATE" and NOT Frivole.

The Socrate 3-flower just didn't sit well on my ear lobes but hoping these do


----------



## tbbbjb

tbbbjb said:


> Here is a comparison of the 2 socrate rings.  I totally [emoji173]️ the smaller one and always get a ton of compliments on it.  The other one for my taste is too busy and over the top and I personally could not pull it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978873
> View attachment 3978874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, I have seen it in modeling shots on others who I have to admit seem to rock it!



I am re-posting because my photos weren’t showing up.  Sorry about that!


----------



## drpn21

tbbbjb said:


> Here is a comparison of the 2 socrate rings.  I totally [emoji173]️ the smaller one and always get a ton of compliments on it.  The other one for my taste is too busy and over the top and I personally could not pull it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978873
> View attachment 3978874
> 
> 
> Although, I have seen it in modeling shots on others who I have to admit seem to rock it!



I love the smaller socrate ring too. I have small hands/ fingers so the large one is way too much.
Here is a trying on pic..... on my wishlist...... as are so many other pieces!


----------



## doloresmia

drpn21 said:


> I love the smaller socrate ring too. I have small hands/ fingers so the large one is way too much.
> Here is a trying on pic..... on my wishlist...... as are so many other pieces!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978956



That is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## lovevca

drpn21 said:


> View attachment 3978609
> 
> 
> I saw these frivole earrings on Instagram  ( credit to lionesseskk). She also has a modeling pic on her page.
> 
> Has anyone seen these or tried them on? I love them [emoji7]


These are amazing!!!  My 3 socrate pave earrings have become my very favorite -- I love how they drape on my ear, the workmanship, and how easily go from day to night -- but the frivole in this design may just top them for me!


----------



## txrosegirl

drpn21 said:


> View attachment 3978609
> 
> 
> I saw these frivole earrings on Instagram  ( credit to lionesseskk). She also has a modeling pic on her page.
> 
> Has anyone seen these or tried them on? I love them [emoji7]


yes, i totally need....ummmm, i mean WANT, these  thanks for posting pics!


----------



## saligator

911snowball said:


> Love TE with gray saligator!  Looks great!


Thanks!


----------



## Mali_

HADASSA said:


> I will post her “action” pic since her IG account is public.
> 
> Mods, if this is not allowed, please feel free to delete my post.
> 
> View attachment 3978727


I would take these in all metals, yg, wg, pg


----------



## karolinec1

I received a text from my SA last night.  She says there will be a price increase March 1st.  She says she doesn’t know on which categories. (I’m in Canada, so I don’t know if this is North America-wide or just domestic.) @Rami00 @Toronto24


----------



## lynne_ross

x


----------



## Mali_

karolinec1 said:


> I received a text from my SA last night.  She says there will be a price increase March 1st.  She says she doesn’t know on which categories. (I’m in Canada, so I don’t know if this is North America-wide or just domestic.) @Rami00 @Toronto24


What a way to begin a Sunday. I think I will go buy my fourth set of earrings tomorrow (3M)-I was waiting to match the gray mop in the earrings with the gray mop in a 6 motif necklace. (I will need to wait on the necklace and the pink gold Lotus earrings sadly.)


----------



## Aimee3

Does anyone know the price of those frivole triple earrings?  They aren’t on the vc&a website in USA that I could find. They are stunning!


----------



## Rami00

karolinec1 said:


> I received a text from my SA last night.  She says there will be a price increase March 1st.  She says she doesn’t know on which categories. (I’m in Canada, so I don’t know if this is North America-wide or just domestic.) @Rami00 @Toronto24


Noooooooooooo the price increase are killing me.
Thank you letting me know. I’ll check with my SA too.


----------



## lynne_ross

x


----------



## rhm

My SA confirmed that Alhambra and Alhambra watch lines will NOT be impacted by the price increase. 

But she did let me know that there will be a price increase sometime second half of the year...

I plan on buying a small yg mop alhambra watch and a magic pave wg ring before June.


----------



## Rami00

It’s happening... again


----------



## sammix3

Noo!  I really hope there isn’t a price increase on the Alhambra line because I want to get a bracelet


----------



## lynne_ross

Rami00 said:


> It’s happening... again


What store do you shop at? My Sa at Yorkdale was able to tell me specifically what lines where increasing.


----------



## Rami00

lynne_ross said:


> What store do you shop at? My Sa at Yorkdale was able to tell me specifically what lines where increasing.


I shop at Birks! Do you know if frivole is going up? Thanks


----------



## lynne_ross

Rami00 said:


> I shop at Birks! Do you know if frivole is going up? Thanks


I assume no since my sa said only bridal, some high end and timepieces. She also specially said no increase on alambra. 
What are you eyeing ?


----------



## Rami00

lynne_ross said:


> I assume no since my sa said only bridal, some high end and timepieces. She also specially said no increase on alambra.
> What are you eyeing ?


Thank you! 
Frivole pavé ring in white gold


----------



## HADASSA

lynne_ross said:


> For Canada, my SA said the increase is on timepieces, some high end jewelry and bridal.



Similar price increase happened on February 15th, 2018 in the US.


----------



## lynne_ross

Rami00 said:


> Thank you!
> Frivole pavé ring in white gold


I have been eyeing the between the finger version! And your earrings!


----------



## Rami00

lynne_ross said:


> I have been eyeing the between the finger version! And your earrings!


Hahaha we will be twins!


----------



## Meowwu

lynne_ross said:


> I assume no since my sa said only bridal, some high end and timepieces. She also specially said no increase on alambra.
> What are you eyeing ?



I hope this means that perlee is also price increase safe. I can’t make up my mind at all.


----------



## Toronto24

karolinec1 said:


> I received a text from my SA last night.  She says there will be a price increase March 1st.  She says she doesn’t know on which categories. (I’m in Canada, so I don’t know if this is North America-wide or just domestic.) @Rami00 @Toronto24



Oh no! Thanks for the heads up! I will also message my SA within the next few days. I also have been debating between a few pieces so may have to make a decision really soon.


----------



## Pgirl2016

Price increase March 1st apparently


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pgirl2016 said:


> Price increase March 1st apparently



Where, exactly? While this is in the process of being discussed on this very page, it would be much easier to follow if you can be a bit more specific and relate it to the current discussion (e.g. which lines, if you know; where this info came from; which country/ies this will affect; etc)


----------



## cry4moons

HADASSA said:


> I will post her “action” pic since her IG account is public.
> 
> Mods, if this is not allowed, please feel free to delete my post.
> 
> View attachment 3978727



I never really paid attention to frivole but these look so good. Thanks for posting


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> Where, exactly? While this is in the process of being discussed on this very page, it would be much easier to follow if you can be a bit more specific and relate it to the current discussion (e.g. which lines, if you know; where this info came from; which country/ies this will affect; etc)



Read my mind


----------



## ccfun

Eagerly waiting for further info on the new release from VCA...Wonder if there would be frivole clusters in pave...Need to hold off the purchase from Britain, haha, for VCA!


----------



## Hobbiezm

ShoooSh said:


> March as far as i heard



I found out that the new frivole pieces will be released on March 20th- the earrings are beautiful! Can’t wait to see them in person.

So many temptations for 2018!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh, I love those!  Any idea on price?


----------



## HADASSA

ccfun said:


> Eagerly waiting for further info on the new release from VCA...Wonder if there would be frivole clusters in pave...Need to hold off the purchase from Britain, haha, for VCA!


No pave - only YG


----------



## Pgirl2016

BBC said:


> Where, exactly? While this is in the process of being discussed on this very page, it would be much easier to follow if you can be a bit more specific and relate it to the current discussion (e.g. which lines, if you know; where this info came from; which country/ies this will affect; etc)



Apparently Canada? Read it on @boptalk Instagram post. Not sure what it applies to otherwise I would say. I messaged the girl who reported it and she said apparently her friend in Australia said they will price increase also, but I messaged my SA and they didn’t know about it. But definitely Canada....


----------



## Meowwu

For those of you that had purchase VCA at Birks Canada and used Birk's credit card, how long did the application/credit clearance take? I am debating whether to make my purchase at the boutique or at Birks. 

With the potential price increase and the uncertainty (as the staffs at the boutique wouldn't answer specifically when or what will be subject to the price increase), I am seriously considering making my purchase over the next couple of days. 

The benefit of going with Birks is that I'd be able to purchase more than one piece, otherwise, I might go with Perlee Signature for purchase at the boutique.


----------



## ccfun

HADASSA said:


> No pave - only YG



Thanks, HADASSA, at least that's better for the wallet


----------



## Aimee3

Does anyone know the price for these new frivole clusters?  Thanks!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Aimee3 said:


> Does anyone know the price of those frivole triple earrings?  They aren’t on the vc&a website in USA that I could find. They are stunning!





Aimee3 said:


> Does anyone know the price for these new frivole clusters?  Thanks!



You have asked this question twice. If you had read the thread you would know that no one has answered because it is not available yet. If anyone had this information they would have posted it.


----------



## Aimee3

I have been following the thread but I did not see that the earrings aren’t available yet since there was a photo of them in somebody’s ears!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Aimee3, I don't think the cluster Frivoles will be released until the latter part of March, hence, we have little info on them.  At least the info isn't out for public consumption.


----------



## Aimee3

Thanks Cavalier Girl.  I got the pave frivoles only 2 months ago yet I’m lusting after these and hope the price point is “friendly” . I also wonder if long hair would get caught in these with all those nooks and crannies.


----------



## Jinsun

So it seems I keep going back to vca. Never seems enough. Kkk

My hubby gifted me wg va pave ear clips last year. 

For my upcoming birthday (April) and our 10yr anniv (May) my husband said to pick out something nice. Around 15k

At first I was thinking of getting few things here and there. A Tiffany diamond tennis bracelet, mop va earclips....But I didn’t love it. Maybe I thought it was the tcw and pricing of Tiffany diamond bracelet and looked into getting one from white flash. Then I thought I would love the frivole pave earclips. WG or YG?  I can’t decide!  

I have few VA pieces but my earring collections are mainly frivoles 

Yg small frivole
Wg mini frivole
Yg onyx sweet
Wg pave va

So for the pave frivole I was thinking YG since I have the WG VA. But with diamonds I love how it blends into wg. And I can’t see it in person as vca is a few hrs drive. 

So ladies who have the pave frivoles which gold did you prefer?  And ladies who have them on their wishlist, which one will you be getting?  Ladies who stop in a lot and get to try them on, which did you like?  Thanks!!



Btw, when my husband called he was quoted lower 7,000 for the new frivole cluster earrings. Can’t remember the exact amount. Sorry


----------



## Aimee3

Jinsun i think it depends on your coloring. WG doesn’t look as good on me as YG and I think with earrings your coloring  is a big influence.  I think you really need to try on in Person. If you are lucky that both WG and YG look equally fabulous on you, then maybe make the decision based on what other jewelry you will wear them with.  They are both beautiful!


----------



## Rami00

@Jinsun I have the pave frivole in WG. Most of my jewelry is platinum/white gold so I stayed consistent. Good luck deciding.


----------



## NewBe

Jinsun said:


> So it seems I keep going back to vca. Never seems enough. Kkk
> 
> My hubby gifted me wg va pave ear clips last year.
> 
> For my upcoming birthday (April) and our 10yr anniv (May) my husband said to pick out something nice. Around 15k
> 
> At first I was thinking of getting few things here and there. A Tiffany diamond tennis bracelet, mop va earclips....But I didn’t love it. Maybe I thought it was the tcw and pricing of Tiffany diamond bracelet and looked into getting one from white flash. Then I thought I would love the frivole pave earclips. WG or YG?  I can’t decide!
> 
> I have few VA pieces but my earring collections are mainly frivoles
> 
> Yg small frivole
> Wg mini frivole
> Yg onyx sweet
> Wg pave va
> 
> So for the pave frivole I was thinking YG since I have the WG VA. But with diamonds I love how it blends into wg. And I can’t see it in person as vca is a few hrs drive.
> 
> So ladies who have the pave frivoles which gold did you prefer?  And ladies who have them on their wishlist, which one will you be getting?  Ladies who stop in a lot and get to try them on, which did you like?  Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, when my husband called he was quoted lower 7,000 for the new frivole cluster earrings. Can’t remember the exact amount. Sorry



Give YG pave frivole a try.   I have always been a silver/WG girl, I like it how the diamonds blends in w WG, but when i tried on the YG pave frivole, it was just beautiful.   But I could be biased, because I already own the 3 flower socrates earrings.  IMHO, i think the 3 flower socrates are slightly prettier than the frivoles.   So, maybe the WG pave frivoles got eliminated that way.     I felt YG pave is dressier than WG pave.  So, it depend on how you will usually wear them with.
Either way, you can't go wrong w VCA.   Have fun deciding.


----------



## Jinsun

Thank you. I am leaning more towards YG. Hubby says there are more diamonds on the frivole then the VA and that the diamonds really pop in YG. With the pave VA, he felt the diamonds looked too small in YG so he opted for the WG. 

Main jewelry I wear are earrings. Since having kids I stopped wearing necklaces, bracelets, and rings. They would tug on it and my ring would scratch them. So now anything around my neck and arms are a bit annoying. I can’t stand my hair on my shoulders too so my hair is always up in a ponytail or bun. Typical mom hair . 

I am Asian with black hair and both gold color seem to work. 

I’ve always been WG but with Cartier and VCA I tend to buy more YG. 

Lotus and Socrates are beautiful as well. I just can’t get myself to ask DH for them. Maybe 15yr anniv?

I was looking at rings as well. Btf rings I think I’ve read somewhere to size down?  Idk, they look a bit uncomfortable. I know with earrings they’d get worn. With rings, it’ll prob sit in the jewelry box. The Socrates ring is in my budget. Tho the frivole ring and lotus ring is tdf.


----------



## lasttotheparty

Meowwu said:


> For those of you that had purchase VCA at Birks Canada and used Birk's credit card, how long did the application/credit clearance take? I am debating whether to make my purchase at the boutique or at Birks.
> 
> With the potential price increase and the uncertainty (as the staffs at the boutique wouldn't answer specifically when or what will be subject to the price increase), I am seriously considering making my purchase over the next couple of days.
> 
> The benefit of going with Birks is that I'd be able to purchase more than one piece, otherwise, I might go with Perlee Signature for purchase at the boutique.


Application/approval takes mere minutes.


----------



## Toronto24

lasttotheparty said:


> Application/approval takes mere minutes.



My application took long! We had all kids in tow and it was just taking way too long (over an hour!) so had to leave while the SA finished the application. It went through of course but I think it just depends on the time of day and how busy they are.


----------



## Meowwu

lasttotheparty said:


> Application/approval takes mere minutes.


Thank you.


----------



## Meowwu

Toronto24 said:


> My application took long! We had all kids in tow and it was just taking way too long (over an hour!) so had to leave while the SA finished the application. It went through of course but I think it just depends on the time of day and how busy they are.



Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## Candy_landy

Girls hello! Earrings with onyx available in white gold? On the website I can see only in yellow


----------



## rengb6

Candy_landy said:


> Girls hello! Earrings with onyx available in white gold? On the website I can see only in yellow


VCA only sells onyx in YG unless you go to their NYC store where they exclusively sell a single motif onyx pendent (not earrings). You can however put in a special order if you are willing to pay extra. I'm not sure, but I think it's original price + 30%


----------



## Meta

BBC said:


> I'm pretty sure she's a member here.


Yes, she is - @Orangefanatic. 



HADASSA said:


> I will post her “action” pic since her IG account is public.
> 
> Mods, if this is not allowed, please feel free to delete my post.
> 
> View attachment 3978727


I tried looking for this on her IG profile page but couldn't find it, so thank you for sharing this. 



BBC said:


> You have asked this question twice. If you had read the thread you would know that no one has answered because it is not available yet. If anyone had this information they would have posted it.


Perhaps @Orangefanatic can share with us the price?


----------



## Notorious Pink

weN84 said:


> Yes, she is - @Orangefanatic.
> 
> 
> I tried looking for this on her IG profile page but couldn't find it, so thank you for sharing this.
> 
> 
> Perhaps @Orangefanatic can share with us the price?



Thank you, @weN84 !!!  I'm thinking "I know I've seen some of these photos on TPF recently...." and of course exactly where escaped me. @Orangefanatic were you given a price quote?


----------



## HADASSA

Aimee3 said:


> Does anyone know the price for these new frivole clusters?  Thanks!





weN84 said:


> Yes, she is - @Orangefanatic.
> 
> 
> I tried looking for this on her IG profile page but couldn't find it, so thank you for sharing this.
> 
> 
> Perhaps @Orangefanatic can share with us the price?



I have noticed that her post was removed from
IG. 


BBC said:


> Thank you, @weN84 !!!  I'm thinking "I know I've seen some of these photos on TPF recently...." and of course exactly where escaped me. @Orangefanatic were you given a price quote?



Prices as per US customer Service :

3-flower YG Earrings - US $7150
3-flower YG Pendant - US$4600


----------



## HADASSA

Additional information obtained from US Customer Service re New Frivole Collection (ONLY IN YG) :


Mini Single flower Pave Earrings  - US $6800
Mini Single Flower Pave Pendant - US $4050

Large single Flower Pendant/Pin - US $7650


Since these items have not been launched as yet, prices are subject to change.


----------



## Coconuts40

HADASSA said:


> View attachment 3983223
> 
> 
> Additional information obtained from US Customer Service re New Frivole Collection :
> 
> 
> Mini Single flower Pave Earrings  - US $6800
> Mini Single Flower Pave Pendant - US $4050
> 
> Large single Flower Pendant/Pin - US $7650
> 
> 
> Since these items have not been launched as yet, prices are subject to change.



Hi Hadassa, thank you for sharing !
I think I prefer the pave frivole, which is just stunning!


----------



## ccfun

Wow, thanks much for sharing @HADASSA, wonder if I should check out the 3-flower YG Pendant, as I already have the large YG pave



HADASSA said:


> View attachment 3983223
> 
> 
> 
> Additional information obtained from US Customer Service re New Frivole Collection :
> 
> 
> Mini Single flower Pave Earrings  - US $6800
> Mini Single Flower Pave Pendant - US $4050
> 
> Large single Flower Pendant/Pin - US $7650
> 
> 
> Since these items have not been launched as yet, prices are subject to change.


----------



## Coconuts40

ccfun said:


> Wow, thanks much for sharing @HADASSA, wonder if I should check out the 3-flower YG Pendant, as I already have the large YG pave



ccfun: lucky you!!  that pendant is spectacular!


----------



## HADASSA

@Coconuts40, @ccfun, lots to entice us before the 50th


----------



## ccfun

Coconuts40 said:


> ccfun: lucky you!!  that pendant is spectacular!


Ever since I saw it on one of the lovely TPFers here, I couldn't get it out of my mind, and got it right before the price hike last Fall, together with the BTF ring (won't wear them together though, too much bling)



HADASSA said:


> @Coconuts40, @ccfun, lots to entice us before the 50th


I know, right? Dangerous for the wallet!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> View attachment 3983226
> 
> 
> Additional information obtained from US Customer Service re New Frivole Collection (ONLY IN YG) :
> 
> 
> Mini Single flower Pave Earrings  - US $6800
> Mini Single Flower Pave Pendant - US $4050
> 
> Large single Flower Pendant/Pin - US $7650
> 
> 
> Since these items have not been launched as yet, prices are subject to change.


PAVE MINIS?!!!!!!!


----------



## Coconuts40

texasgirliegirl said:


> PAVE MINIS?!!!!!!!



Now that would tempt me !


----------



## Meowwu

HADASSA said:


> View attachment 3983226
> 
> 
> Additional information obtained from US Customer Service re New Frivole Collection (ONLY IN YG) :
> 
> 
> Mini Single flower Pave Earrings  - US $6800
> Mini Single Flower Pave Pendant - US $4050
> 
> Large single Flower Pendant/Pin - US $7650
> 
> 
> Since these items have not been launched as yet, prices are subject to change.



I think I am going to start deciding whether I want the pave mini earrings or pendent (as I always have difficulty making decisions, unless it’s Hermès). 

This is also such a good distraction for me! I have been debating whether I should go out to buy the peeled bangle today in advance of the price increase in Canada. Although most people here have indicated that only bridal and high jewelry are subject to the increase.


----------



## Coconuts40

Got a call from my SA in Canada: 4% price increase on all VCA items as of tomorrow.  Such conflicting info since others have said it's on timepieces and wedding jewelry only.

 I am passing on anything new at this point in time.


----------



## Meowwu

Coconuts40 said:


> Got a call from my SA: 4% price increase on all VCA items as of tomorrow.  Such conflicting info since others have said it's on timepieces and wedding jewelry only.
> 
> I am passing on anything new at this point in time.


Omg!!!! So, I have to make up my mind and make my purchase today....


----------



## HADASSA

Coconuts40 said:


> Got a call from my SA: 4% price increase on all VCA items as of tomorrow.  Such conflicting info since others have said it's on timepieces and wedding jewelry only.
> 
> I am passing on anything new at this point in time.


This is CANADA, correct???


----------



## chanelLUVaffair

HADASSA said:


> View attachment 3983226
> 
> 
> Additional information obtained from US Customer Service re New Frivole Collection (ONLY IN YG) :
> 
> 
> Mini Single flower Pave Earrings  - US $6800
> Mini Single Flower Pave Pendant - US $4050
> 
> Large single Flower Pendant/Pin - US $7650
> 
> 
> Since these items have not been launched as yet, prices are subject to change.



These are stunning!

My only wish is that the pendants were not stationary   I love switching pendants between long and short chains, which is why I'm so drawn to the Magic 1 motif pendants.  I was really hoping the frivole cluster would not be stationary - looks like it is - so my wallet may be safe...!


----------



## Coconuts40

HADASSA said:


> This is CANADA, correct???



Yes my apologies, this is in Canada.


----------



## Meowwu

Coconuts40 said:


> Yes my apologies, this is in Canada.


@Coconuts40 which province are you in if you don’t mind me asking.


----------



## Candy_landy

rengb6 said:


> VCA only sells onyx in YG unless you go to their NYC store where they exclusively sell a single motif onyx pendent (not earrings). You can however put in a special order if you are willing to pay extra. I'm not sure, but I think it's original price + 30%


thank you!


----------



## HADASSA

Coconuts40 said:


> Yes my apologies, this is in Canada.



You had me hyperventilating  there for a moment


----------



## Coconuts40

HADASSA said:


> You had me hyperventilating  there for a moment



Oh my goodness, I can't allow that to happen )
I updated my post so no-one else hyperventilates or has any sort of medical emergency upon reading my post - except of course us Canadians!

I am a bit ticked off, how do they justify this increase now?


----------



## HADASSA

ccfun said:


> Wow, thanks much for sharing @HADASSA, wonder if I should check out the 3-flower YG Pendant, as I already have the large YG pave



@ccfun, have you thought of the 3-flower earrings instead? it wouldn't be too matchy-matchy and can be a statement piece all on its own


----------



## HADASSA

Coconuts40 said:


> Oh my goodness, I can't allow that to happen )
> I updated my post so no-one else hyperventilates or has any sort of medical emergency upon reading my post - except of course us Canadians!
> 
> I am a bit ticked off, how do they justify this increase now?



I think the US got hit hard last time they had an increase. In Canada, I believe, and you can correct me if I am wrong, had a price decrease or at least prices remained constant.

Blame it on the EURO  Haven't checked price of gold recently.


----------



## hopingoneday

Jinsun said:


> So it seems I keep going back to vca. Never seems enough. Kkk
> 
> My hubby gifted me wg va pave ear clips last year.
> 
> For my upcoming birthday (April) and our 10yr anniv (May) my husband said to pick out something nice. Around 15k
> 
> At first I was thinking of getting few things here and there. A Tiffany diamond tennis bracelet, mop va earclips....But I didn’t love it. Maybe I thought it was the tcw and pricing of Tiffany diamond bracelet and looked into getting one from white flash. Then I thought I would love the frivole pave earclips. WG or YG?  I can’t decide!
> 
> I have few VA pieces but my earring collections are mainly frivoles
> 
> Yg small frivole
> Wg mini frivole
> Yg onyx sweet
> Wg pave va
> 
> So for the pave frivole I was thinking YG since I have the WG VA. But with diamonds I love how it blends into wg. And I can’t see it in person as vca is a few hrs drive.
> 
> So ladies who have the pave frivoles which gold did you prefer?  And ladies who have them on their wishlist, which one will you be getting?  Ladies who stop in a lot and get to try them on, which did you like?  Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, when my husband called he was quoted lower 7,000 for the new frivole cluster earrings. Can’t remember the exact amount. Sorry



Both are beautiful. Like another poster said, yellow gold looks better on me personally, BUT I must admit I think the white gold/diamond combination is so beautiful and classic, that is what I chose for my pavée frivoles. The other thing I considered is that with my lifestyle, I probably would not wear pavée frivole earrings during the day, so it is an evening item only. For me, the white gold works better for evening looks.

HTH!


----------



## hopingoneday

texasgirliegirl said:


> PAVE MINIS?!!!!!!!



Lol not sure if I’m laughing/crying or crying/crying! I had the same reaction! [emoji23]


----------



## klynneann

HADASSA said:


> You had me hyperventilating  there for a moment


+1


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> PAVE MINIS?!!!!!!!





hopingoneday said:


> Lol not sure if I’m laughing/crying or crying/crying! I had the same reaction! [emoji23]



I know TGG has the YG Minis. 

@hopingoneday, did you buy the YG minis as well and now wish for the Pave version?


----------



## hopingoneday

HADASSA said:


> I know TGG has the YG Minis.
> 
> @hopingoneday, did you buy the YG minis as well and now wish for the Pave version?



Yes I did!!!!! Not sure if I will regret that now. Probably not, but I need to think about it. The minis are awesome. Maybe they would eventually be a nice gift for my daughter... hmmmm


----------



## HADASSA

hopingoneday said:


> Yes I did!!!!! Not sure if I will regret that now. Probably not, but I need to think about it. The minis are awesome. Maybe they would eventually be a nice gift for my daughter... hmmmm



The Pave Minis will be eyewateringly cute  but I am seriously contemplating the 3-flower Frivole. They are very similar to the Socrate without the price tag. Can't justify getting both though. I already have the Pave Frivole in WG.


----------



## ccfun

No earrings for me, hun, I don't have holes in my ears , haha, but I do love seeing you ladies wearing beautiful earrings
I'm thinking of the 3-flower pendant though



HADASSA said:


> @ccfun, have you thought of the 3-flower earrings instead? it wouldn't be too matchy-matchy and can be a statement piece all on its own


----------



## klynneann

HADASSA said:


> I know TGG has the YG Minis.
> 
> @hopingoneday, did you buy the YG minis as well and now wish for the Pave version?


I also purchased the minis in December and now I'm wondering if I wouldn't prefer the pave...


----------



## HADASSA

ccfun said:


> No earrings for me, hun, I don't have holes in my ears , haha, but I do love seeing you ladies wearing beautiful earrings
> I'm thinking of the 3-flower pendant though



You're missing out, unless it's for religious reasons.



klynneann said:


> I also purchased the minis in December and now I'm wondering if I wouldn't prefer the pave...



Oooohhhhhh !!!!! Any "Holiday" window return period?


----------



## klynneann

HADASSA said:


> Oooohhhhhh !!!!! Any "Holiday" window return period?


I don't think so lol.  I purchased them from the NYC boutique.  And have worn them quite often since getting them...


----------



## Giuliana

HADASSA said:


> View attachment 3983226
> 
> 
> Additional information obtained from US Customer Service re New Frivole Collection (ONLY IN YG) :
> 
> 
> Mini Single flower Pave Earrings  - US $6800
> Mini Single Flower Pave Pendant - US $4050
> 
> Large single Flower Pendant/Pin - US $7650
> 
> 
> Since these items have not been launched as yet, prices are subject to change.



Sorry if this was discussed before, but will the small pave Frivole pendant now also come in YG? Looks like there is one in the picture. Currently it only comes in WG as far as I know.


----------



## HADASSA

Giuliana said:


> Sorry if this was discussed before, but will the small pave Frivole pendant now also come in YG? Looks like there is one in the picture. Currently it only comes in WG as far as I know.


Giuliana, when I asked if there was anything else being offered besides what I was quoted on, I was told that's all.

The pendant in the pic looks like what is currently offered.


----------



## Giuliana

HADASSA said:


> Giuliana, when I asked if there was anything else being offered besides what I was quoted on, I was told that's all.
> 
> The pendant in the pic looks like what is currently offered.



Thank you! So, I guess that means the second pendant from the left is a large size and the pendant on the right is a new giant size.


----------



## HADASSA

Giuliana said:


> Thank you! So, I guess that means the second pendant from the left is a large size and the pendant on the right is a new giant size.



You're most welcome 

I guess the large one on the left is currently available.


----------



## Orangefanatic

BBC said:


> Thank you, @weN84 !!!  I'm thinking "I know I've seen some of these photos on TPF recently...." and of course exactly where escaped me. @Orangefanatic were you given a price quote?



Hello !! I had to archive the photo because its not officially available yet. Probably in march or April.
Price approx $9900 AUD (inc Tax) Hope this helps.


----------



## kat99

Like many I'm intrigued by the pave minis but also that large pendant! I love the long Magic Alhambra necklaces but sometimes wish there was another design so that I don't only have so much Alhambra. I wonder if this one shifts and can be doubled on the chain as well?


----------



## HADASSA

kat99 said:


> Like many I'm intrigued by the pave minis but also that large pendant! I love the long Magic Alhambra necklaces but sometimes wish there was another design so that I don't only have so much Alhambra. I wonder if this one shifts and can be doubled on the chain as well?



Kat, it doubles as a pin so it is removable. I am also wondering if this is the Long Pendant reported on in an earlier post 

It should stand to reason since this pendant is so large.


----------



## Toronto24

HADASSA said:


> View attachment 3983226
> 
> 
> Additional information obtained from US Customer Service re New Frivole Collection (ONLY IN YG) :
> 
> 
> Mini Single flower Pave Earrings  - US $6800
> Mini Single Flower Pave Pendant - US $4050
> 
> Large single Flower Pendant/Pin - US $7650
> 
> 
> Since these items have not been launched as yet, prices are subject to change.



Thank you for this pic!! I just bought the mini frivole YG earrings and pendant when they came out so won’t be getting the pave version but i think they will be so beautiful! I am thinking perhaps I should have waited, but oh well...


----------



## HADASSA

Toronto24 said:


> Thank you for this pic!! I just bought the mini frivole YG earrings and pendant when they came out so won’t be getting the pave version but i think they will be so beautiful! I am thinking perhaps I should have waited, but oh well...



I know only too well what you are speaking about


----------



## ccfun

HADASSA said:


> You're missing out, unless it's for religious reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> Oooohhhhhh !!!!! Any "Holiday" window return period?



No religious reasons at all----just fearful of the possible pain from piercing


----------



## cloee

HADASSA said:


> View attachment 3983226
> 
> 
> Additional information obtained from US Customer Service re New Frivole Collection (ONLY IN YG) :
> 
> 
> Mini Single flower Pave Earrings  - US $6800
> Mini Single Flower Pave Pendant - US $4050
> 
> Large single Flower Pendant/Pin - US $7650
> 
> 
> Since these items have not been launched as yet, prices are subject to change.


Oh migosh.Thanks for the intel. The mini pave frivole earrings was something i had hoped for. i love the small frivole and have the pave on my list but the mini will have a more casual vibe and can be worn daily which is perfect for my lifestyle. thank you. Will not rush to beat the price increase in Canada for tomorrow.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> The Pave Minis will be eyewateringly cute  but I am seriously contemplating the 3-flower Frivole. They are very similar to the Socrate without the price tag. Can't justify getting both though. I already have the Pave Frivole in WG.


Yes and should they decide to offer the three flower frivole earrings in PAVE they will probably cost as much as the socrate earrings...BOO!!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Does anyone know which boutiques are independently owned and don't charge tax when shipping out of state?


----------



## HADASSA

@CavalierGirl, I think Naples and Boca Raton in Florida and Aspen, Colorado but new legislation requires that taxes must be charged even if shipped out of state.

Someone who knows differently can chime in here.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, HADASSA.  Interesting.  I remember reading something about an attempt to charge tax for out of state customers but never heard if anything passed.

Edited to add:  Such a change would be huge burden for a small company.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> Does anyone know which boutiques are independently owned and don't charge tax when shipping out of state?


Hadassa is correct.
Huge bummer. I believe that the VCA in Vegas also used to not charge tax. Now they all do unfortunately.


----------



## HADASSA

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you, HADASSA.  Interesting.  I remember reading something about an attempt to charge tax for out of state customers but never heard if anything passed.
> 
> Edited to add:  Such a change would be huge burden for a small company.





texasgirliegirl said:


> Hadassa is correct.
> Huge bummer. I believe that the VCA in Vegas also used to not charge tax. Now they all do unfortunately.



The powers that be have certainly evened out the playing field


----------



## Notorious Pink

ccfun said:


> No earrings for me, hun, I don't have holes in my ears , haha, but I do love seeing you ladies wearing beautiful earrings
> I'm thinking of the 3-flower pendant though



Well, you know that VCA earring posts are removable.... [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]


----------



## Meowwu

I went with YG perlee bracelet!! 


(It’s hard to get a good picture of the YW when it’s still so shinny!) 


And I have the next item(s) picked out already! Either perlee solitaire or perlee sognature, and pave mini frivole. Although I’d also like a piece that has more diamonds...


----------



## ccfun

BBC said:


> Well, you know that VCA earring posts are removable.... [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]



I didn't know this! All of them? Wow! 
Thanks for the info! Off I go watering the money tree


----------



## tea4two

Coconuts40 said:


> Oh my goodness, I can't allow that to happen )
> I updated my post so no-one else hyperventilates or has any sort of medical emergency upon reading my post - except of course us Canadians!
> 
> I am a bit ticked off, how do they justify this increase now?



Nooooooooooo!!! Say it isn't true! Is this for real????! [emoji33]


----------



## klynneann

HADASSA said:


> @CavalierGirl, I think Naples and Boca Raton in Florida and Aspen, Colorado but new legislation requires that taxes must be charged even if shipped out of state.
> 
> Someone who knows differently can chime in here.


Hadassa, do you know when this became effective?  I didn't pay tax on my purchase from the NYC boutique in early December.


----------



## rhm

BBC said:


> Well, you know that VCA earring posts are removable.... [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]



Oh my.... does this mean that VCA earrings can become clip-on earrings???
Why did I just find this out.... I always ruled out earrings as I don't have pierced ears as well.


----------



## tea4two

FYI all you gals in Canada: I have just received word from my SA from  VCA Birks that it's only high jewellery and watches which will be affected by the increase; all other pricing remains the same.


----------



## Jinsun

Ladies, I previously posted about the YG pave frivoles. Husband suggested the Lotus pave. I was a bit hesitant to ask him but am happy he suggested it. 

Now I can’t decide. I was going to go with yg over wg pave frivoles. 

But now it’s between pave lotus or yg pave frivoles. 

If you don’t remember I have wg pave va, wg mini frivole, yg small frivoles. Lotus would be the smarter choice?  I do want to get the new frivole cluster in the future. I just think I’d have too many frivole if I choose the pave frivoles. 

Whom ever have the lotus, do you love them?  Tia!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Jinsun said:


> Ladies, I previously posted about the YG pave frivoles. Husband suggested the Lotus pave. I was a bit hesitant to ask him but am happy he suggested it.
> 
> Now I can’t decide. I was going to go with yg over wg pave frivoles.
> 
> But now it’s between pave lotus or yg pave frivoles.
> 
> If you don’t remember I have wg pave va, wg mini frivole, yg small frivoles. Lotus would be the smarter choice?  I do want to get the new frivole cluster in the future. I just think I’d have too many frivole if I choose the pave frivoles.
> 
> Whom ever have the lotus, do you love them?  Tia!


Since you already have the small yg frivole earrings and the yg pave are the same size, I would suggest that you go with the lotus earrings....or perhaps the socrate.  Not on your list but SO PRETTY.


----------



## 911snowball

Small Lotus in action! I wear them all the time. The socrate is stunning and is on my list  after I decide what I am purchasing for the VCA big anniversary year.


----------



## Notorious Pink

ccfun said:


> I didn't know this! All of them? Wow!
> Thanks for the info! Off I go watering the money tree





rhm said:


> Oh my.... does this mean that VCA earrings can become clip-on earrings???
> Why did I just find this out.... I always ruled out earrings as I don't have pierced ears as well.



I'm pretty sure all VCA earring posts are removable. I'm sure they can do it in-store. You can also get longer posts or have the posts soldered on.


----------



## rhm

BBC said:


> I'm pretty sure all VCA earring posts are removable. I'm sure they can do it in-store. You can also get longer posts or have the posts soldered on.



This was such as great news, my SA just confirmed that the posts can we removed in the boutique and they let you keep them for later uses! 

I am dreaming of the yg pave alhambra earrings.....


----------



## Jinsun

Ordered the lotus!!!!  Have to wait a bit, getting the thinner posts and adjustment done. The wait will be hard.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Jinsun said:


> Ordered the lotus!!!!  Have to wait a bit, getting the thinner posts and adjustment done. The wait will be hard.



Great choice!  Looking forward to modeling picture.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

911snowball said:


> View attachment 3984503
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Lotus in action! I wear them all the time. The socrate is stunning and is on my list  after I decide what I am purchasing for the VCA big anniversary year.


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

rhm said:


> This was such as great news, my SA just confirmed that the posts can we removed in the boutique and they let you keep them for later uses!
> 
> I am dreaming of the yg pave alhambra earrings.....


These will be the most fabulous clip on earrings EVER.


----------



## 911snowball

However, you will eventually own both the frivole and the lotus...the slippery slope...this is what I am wearing today.  They are similar but different....


----------



## Toronto24

Jinsun said:


> Ladies, I previously posted about the YG pave frivoles. Husband suggested the Lotus pave. I was a bit hesitant to ask him but am happy he suggested it.
> 
> Now I can’t decide. I was going to go with yg over wg pave frivoles.
> 
> But now it’s between pave lotus or yg pave frivoles.
> 
> If you don’t remember I have wg pave va, wg mini frivole, yg small frivoles. Lotus would be the smarter choice?  I do want to get the new frivole cluster in the future. I just think I’d have too many frivole if I choose the pave frivoles.
> 
> Whom ever have the lotus, do you love them?  Tia!



I love my lotus earrings and am so happy I purchased them last year.  

I do also love the YG pave frivole and am considering them (hopefully soon).

You can’t make a wrong choice! Since you already have the YG small frivole I would probably suggest the lotus first. I am sure you will eventually get both [emoji13]


----------



## HADASSA

klynneann said:


> Hadassa, do you know when this became effective?  I didn't pay tax on my purchase from the NYC boutique in early December.



This happened some time mid last year I believe.

Do you live in a state with no VCA, Cartier nor Pannerai? Then more than likely you wouldn’t be charged tax.

TGG can probably chime in...


----------



## nicole0612

HADASSA said:


> This happened some time mid last year I believe.
> 
> Do you live in a state with no VCA, Cartier nor Pannerai? Then more than likely you wouldn’t be charged tax.
> 
> TGG can probably chime in...


Klynneann and I live in the same city - there no VCA, Cartier or Pannerai boutiques here in Seattle.  Perhaps that is the reason.


----------



## HADASSA

nicole0612 said:


> Klynneann and I live in the same city - there no VCA, Cartier or Pannerai boutiques here in Seattle.  Perhaps that is the reason.[/



That is the most  logical reason for the state of Washington. Any state with stores that fall under the Richemont umbrella, will be charged tax.

I know Oregon has no sales tax, so I can understand why no tax will be charged there.


----------



## Coconuts40

Jinsun said:


> Ordered the lotus!!!!  Have to wait a bit, getting the thinner posts and adjustment done. The wait will be hard.



Congratulations @Jinsun !
I own the lotus and love them!! I too was conflicted and couldn't decide between the Frivole and Lotus, but ultimately chose the Lotus. I really love them and feel so sophisticated when I wear them.


----------



## Jinsun

911snowball said:


> However, you will eventually own both the frivole and the lotus...the slippery slope...this is what I am wearing today.  They are similar but different....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3984696



Thank you for the model shots. Looks gorgeous on you!  If I get another pave piece in the future it’ll be hard to pick btwn frivole and socrate, or even the butterfly!  I’m thinking this will be my last pave piece and I’m glad I got the lotus. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Jinsun

Btw, I ordered from Naples to NC, no tax. There is VCA in NM in Charlotte. No Cartier and no Panerai although we do have authorized dealers.


----------



## HADASSA

Jinsun said:


> Btw, I ordered from Naples to NC, no tax. There is VCA in NM in Charlotte. No Cartier and no Panerai although we do have authorized dealers.



Thanks for this bit of info Jinsun   And major congrats on your Lotus Earrings


----------



## klynneann

HADASSA said:


> This happened some time mid last year I believe.
> 
> Do you live in a state with no VCA, Cartier nor Pannerai? Then more than likely you wouldn’t be charged tax.
> 
> TGG can probably chime in...





nicole0612 said:


> Klynneann and I live in the same city - there no VCA, Cartier or Pannerai boutiques here in Seattle.  Perhaps that is the reason.


Yes, thank you nicole!


----------



## cuselover

I saw a post on Instagram , is this set available? Or was it just for display? Would love to be able to get the mismatch since it's in style


----------



## lovevca

cuselover said:


> I saw a post on Instagram , is this set available? Or was it just for display? Would love to be able to get the mismatch since it's in style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3986922


I love this!! It motivated me to try a mismatch myself with my magic and vintage turquoise and onxy  earrings.
Wonder though if the strong color contrast is going too far?


----------



## kimber418

cuselover said:


> I saw a post on Instagram , is this set available? Or was it just for display? Would love to be able to get the mismatch since it's in style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3986922



Was this posted by VCA on instagram or is it a person that posted it?
Just wondering.  I have never seen this sold as a set.


----------



## Meowwu

cuselover said:


> I saw a post on Instagram , is this set available? Or was it just for display? Would love to be able to get the mismatch since it's in style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3986922


Sometimes the store would put earrings on these stands so that you can hold the earrings against your ears, without having to try them on. 

I don’t think you can actually buy them mismatched. It’s a very good idea though.


----------



## cuselover

Meowwu said:


> Sometimes the store would put earrings on these stands so that you can hold the earrings against your ears, without having to try them on.
> 
> I don’t think you can actually buy them mismatched. It’s a very good idea though.



Ohh that make sense thank you! It was taken from some ones ig. I think she was shopping at the store.


----------



## jssl1688

That just means vca is smart to present them that way so you would have to buy both pairs to wear them mismatched!!


----------



## ReneH

lovevca said:


> I love this!! It motivated me to try a mismatch myself with my magic and vintage turquoise and onxy  earrings.
> Wonder though if the strong color contrast is going too far?
> View attachment 3986986



Love Love Love [emoji173]️ the turquoise and gold


----------



## lynne_ross

Now that I have the VCA and Cartier basics covered (bracelets and necklace) I have no urge to wear my other brands of jewelry (especially all my Hermes items). So I am contemplating selling anything I can not easily layer with my basics. Kind of annoying I did not for see this, but oh well. 
Anyone else find they only wear their higher end items or do you go back to wearing your other items (ie H cdcs)?


----------



## TankerToad

lynne_ross said:


> Now that I have the VCA and Cartier basics covered (bracelets and necklace) I have no urge to wear my other brands of jewelry (especially all my Hermes items). So I am contemplating selling anything I can not easily layer with my basics. Kind of annoying I did not for see this, but oh well.
> Anyone else find they only wear their higher end items or do you go back to wearing your other items (ie H cdcs)?



My jewelry wearing goes in phases-
Wearing something a lot then resting it - I’m having a passionate affair with VCA as well right now, and cheating on my other favorite brands 
What has worked with me is, as you mentioned, to see what you have now that works with VCA - I’ve even brought existing jewelry that I love to VCA to see what VCA will coordinate with- then I find I love my existing pieces all over again when paired with new VCA.


----------



## Aimee3

I don’t like to be matchy matchy...so, for me, vc&a coordinated with pieces from other designers is a much more interesting look.  
Much more versatile imo.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I never match my earrings, necklaces, bracelets or rings.  I do complimenting pieces.  It's a great way to integrate the different things you love.


----------



## innerpeace85

TankerToad said:


> My jewelry wearing goes in phases-
> Wearing something a lot then resting it - I’m having a passionate affair with VCA as well right now, and cheating on my other favorite brands
> What has worked with me is, as you mentioned, to see what you have now that works with VCA - I’ve even brought existing jewelry that I love to VCA to see what VCA will coordinate with- then I find I love my existing pieces all over again when paired with new VCA.





Aimee3 said:


> I don’t like to be matchy matchy...so, for me, vc&a coordinated with pieces from other designers is a much more interesting look.
> Much more versatile imo.





Cavalier Girl said:


> I never match my earrings, necklaces, bracelets or rings.  I do complimenting pieces.  It's a great way to integrate the different things you love.



What are some other jewelry lines you all like? I am very new to investing in jewelry and would be interested to know what pieces you all incorporate apart from VCA. Thanks!


----------



## Notorious Pink

padmaraman_1985 said:


> What are some other jewelry lines you all like? I am very new to investing in jewelry and would be interested to know what pieces you all incorporate apart from VCA. Thanks!



I have pieces from Stephen Webster, Sutra, Roberto Coin and Hueb. A few things from some lesser-known lines as well. Will be adding some Pasquale Bruni and maybe De Grisogono soon. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Toronto24

Got some time to try on pieces today. Thanks to this enabling group the perlee clovers bangle is next on my list. I have both the RH and YG on. I prefer the RG but plan on getting the YG as it will be more versatile to compliment my existing collection.


----------



## gagabag

lovevca said:


> I love this!! It motivated me to try a mismatch myself with my magic and vintage turquoise and onxy  earrings.
> Wonder though if the strong color contrast is going too far?
> View attachment 3986986



I love this!
I do this all the time - mismatch my wg & yg frivole then carnelian & mop vintage earrings. So much fun!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

padmaraman_1985 said:


> What are some other jewelry lines you all like? I am very new to investing in jewelry and would be interested to know what pieces you all incorporate apart from VCA. Thanks!



Never think of it as investing in jewelry.  It rarely appreciates.  Buy what you love and will make you happy for the long term and not just in the moment.

I'm partial to the old jewelry houses.....Schlumberger, Seaman Schepps, Verdura, David Webb.  But, also like Paul Morelli, Mimi So, and a few others.


----------



## Jinsun

padmaraman_1985 said:


> What are some other jewelry lines you all like? I am very new to investing in jewelry and would be interested to know what pieces you all incorporate apart from VCA. Thanks!



What about pearls?  mikimotos. I have mikimoto akoya earrings and Tahitian earrings. Nice and simple


----------



## Jinsun

lovevca said:


> I love this!! It motivated me to try a mismatch myself with my magic and vintage turquoise and onxy  earrings.
> Wonder though if the strong color contrast is going too far?
> View attachment 3986986



Wonder if pave pieces mix and match well. Thoughts?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

My ering and  diamond wedding band are both Cartier.  I do have Hermes pieces and quite a bit of Mikimoto, tahitians along with non- branded diamond/platinum pieces, etc.  Despite collecting quite a bit of David Yurman (during the 90's) I never wear it.  I have no interest in collecting other branded jewelry anymore...I am finding that I have grown very brand loyal to VCA in the same way that I have with Hermes....
It is really hard to go back.


----------



## jssl1688

I use to buy croc cdc's, ciic clics and leather bracelets from H. I have sold many of my pieces as I find that I gravitate towards my fine jewelry more. I have kept a few of my H bracelets that I really love and integrate well with my wardrobe as I do feel there's room for that on days that I want to mix and match. Brands that I have in the past and currently own are Chopard, Bvlgari, Chalet, Cartier, Tiffany, VCA, HW and custom made pieces. My main go to brand these days are Cartier and VCA.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

jssl1688 said:


> I use to buy croc cdc's, ciic clics and leather bracelets from H. I have sold many of my pieces as I find that I gravitate towards my fine jewelry more. I have kept a few of my H bracelets that I really love and integrate well with my wardrobe as I do feel there's room for that on days that I want to mix and match. Brands that I have in the past and currently own are Chopard, Bvlgari, Chalet, Cartier, Tiffany, VCA, HW and custom made pieces. My main go to brand these days are Cartier and VCA.


You just reminded me of a few Tiffany pieces that I still adore...a fully loaded gold charm bracelet,  for example. It carries huge sentimental value for me and I will treasure it always. 
Also, a Cynthia Bach bracelet with charms. Crazy expensive and acquired before I discovered VCA.
It’s nice to have some diversity and to mix it up. 
I’ll still wear my Hermes enamels or Lena Horne (or farondole) on occasion. Still love my croc and lizard H CDC, bracelets. They are fun casual pieces.
It’s just very hard to get swayed from VCA in terms of buying NEW pieces when there are still items on the wish list!!


----------



## lovevca

gagabag said:


> I love this!
> I do this all the time - mismatch my wg & yg frivole then carnelian & mop vintage earrings. So much fun!


Thanks so much, gagabag, for lending your strong stamp of approval -- you've really helped boost my confidence in wearing mine this this way and your pairing of the yg and wg frivole sounds so fun and tempting!  
I just love the frivole design but I'd have to get the yg pave or the wg small to make a mismatch.  Uh oh, my wishlist just got longer....


----------



## Mali_

lynne_ross said:


> Now that I have the VCA and Cartier basics covered (bracelets and necklace) I have no urge to wear my other brands of jewelry (especially all my Hermes items). So I am contemplating selling anything I can not easily layer with my basics. Kind of annoying I did not for see this, but oh well.
> Anyone else find they only wear their higher end items or do you go back to wearing your other items (ie H cdcs)?


I went through this conundrum early on. It’s all very dependent on you and whether you see yourself wearing those items now or years from now, which is a tough call. Some of these items you may look back on and wish you had kept so ‘care in curating’ is best.
Although I prefer branded jewelry in general, it’s not the majority of what I own. I have hand-made jewelry brought in Africa and Asia that are not for sale anywhere else as some of the stones, beads, shells and glass can’t be found anywhere else (though I do see designer brand ‘design replication’ of these traditional pieces using diamonds, sapphires, etc). Of course, w/r/t diamonds and other colored stones, it would be hard to ever get rid of them. So if it’s something special or sentimental, you may want to keep it.
The only fine H jewelry I have are three pink gold necklaces with a Kelly, Birkin, Constance as motif. The rest are silver chains, etc. that I wear when I’m dressed casually.
I could never give up my CDCs (unless they were falling apart or something), as they match every bag and clutch I own. I usually wear them solo, but I’ve seen people wear them with Cartier Love Bracelets and VCA AH, and they look fine.


----------



## Coconuts40

lynne_ross said:


> Now that I have the VCA and Cartier basics covered (bracelets and necklace) I have no urge to wear my other brands of jewelry (especially all my Hermes items). So I am contemplating selling anything I can not easily layer with my basics. Kind of annoying I did not for see this, but oh well.
> Anyone else find they only wear their higher end items or do you go back to wearing your other items (ie H cdcs)?



I share the same sentiment. I currently own only VCA jewelry and don't anticipate purchasing anything else for a long time.  I am happy with my limited collection and may only add a few small pieces but I don't see myself purchasing much more, but also don't see myself purchasing any other jewelry brands.  Perhaps custom pieces down the road with a jeweller,  but we will see.  I have been purchasing from Hermes a little more frequently now but I made it clear to my SA that I only wear VCA jewelry. The only exception is the Horn/Wood Fidelio Pendants from Hermes which I think are a great addition when I don't feel like wearing VCA.


----------



## lynne_ross

Coconuts40 said:


> I share the same sentiment. I currently own only VCA jewelry and don't anticipate purchasing anything else for a long time.  I am happy with my limited collection and may only add a few small pieces but I don't see myself purchasing much more, but also don't see myself purchasing any other jewelry brands.  Perhaps custom pieces down the road with a jeweller,  but we will see.  I have been purchasing from Hermes a little more frequently now but I made it clear to my SA that I only wear VCA jewelry. The only exception is the Horn/Wood Fidelio Pendants from Hermes which I think are a great addition when I don't feel like wearing VCA.


I wish I liked Hermes fine jewelry more, would be easier to 'meet quota'. 

Thanks everyone for your thoughts. I am going to try selling a few other pieces and see how I feel. Will for sure keep anything that compliments my VCA pieces!


----------



## ReneH

I fairly new to VCA and I love turquoise and yellow gold combo which I know no longer exists.  There are a few pieces for sale at resale sites but the price seems crazy high to comparable say Mother of Pearl pieces.  Does anyone remember the going prices for the pieces when they did have them in stores? I am trying to figure out how much I would be getting robbed if I bought from the resellers


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ReneH said:


> I fairly new to VCA and I love turquoise and yellow gold combo which I know no longer exists.  There are a few pieces for sale at resale sites but the price seems crazy high to comparable say Mother of Pearl pieces.  Does anyone remember the going prices for the pieces when they did have them in stores? I am trying to figure out how much I would be getting robbed if I bought from the resellers


A turquoise 20 motif used to cost 14K......


----------



## ReneH

texasgirliegirl said:


> A turquoise 20 motif used to cost 14K......



Thank you 
Any idea about a vintage 5 motif bracelet or a magic necklace?


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> A turquoise 20 motif used to cost 14K......



Last price for 20-motifs was $21,800



ReneH said:


> Thank you
> Any idea about a vintage 5 motif bracelet or a magic necklace?



5-motifs was $5,300 
10-motifs was $10,500
and to my knowledge, there NEVER WAS a Magic Necklace.

With that said, please be very careful of SUPERFAKES on the secondary market, which might even escape the eyes of the Reputable Jewellers.


----------



## ReneH

HADASSA said:


> Last price for 20-motifs was $21,800
> 
> 
> 
> 5-motifs was $5,300
> 10-motifs was $10,500
> and to my knowledge, there NEVER WAS a Magic Necklace.
> 
> With that said, please be very careful of SUPERFAKES on the secondary market, which might even escape the eyes of the Reputable Jewellers.



Thank you for the help.   So your guessing this is fake.  He’s calling it Magic sized yet dimensions are slightly differ than website 

I tried to post link but it would not let me


----------



## kat99

ReneH said:


> Thank you for the help.   So your guessing this is fake.  He’s calling it Magic sized yet dimensions are slightly differ than website
> 
> I tried to post link but it would not let me
> View attachment 3990059



I don't know about the exact authenticity of this item but VCA did make a charm like this, which is now discontinued.


----------



## ReneH

kat99 said:


> I don't know about the exact authenticity of this item but VCA did make a charm like this, which is now discontinued.



Thank you.


----------



## HADASSA

ReneH said:


> Thank you for the help.   So your guessing this is fake.  He’s calling it Magic sized yet dimensions are slightly differ than website
> 
> I tried to post link but it would not let me
> View attachment 3990059





kat99 said:


> I don't know about the exact authenticity of this item but VCA did make a charm like this, which is now discontinued.



Kat is right about a PENDANT CHARM being produced and is now indeed discontinued. This is not to be confused with the Magic Long Pendant that is currently offered in other stones.

I was referring to a 6-motifs MAGIC NECKLACE (as per your question) which was never produced.


----------



## ReneH

HADASSA said:


> Kat is right about a PENDANT CHARM being produced and is now indeed discontinued. This is not to be confused with the Magic Long Pendant that is currently offered in other stones.
> 
> I was referring to a 6-motifs MAGIC NECKLACE (as per your question) which was never produced.



They want 8500 for this which seems less crazy than the 17500 they want for the bracelet.  I’m tempted but it’s a lot to risk and I’m not an expert enough to risk getting a fake


----------



## HADASSA

ReneH said:


> They want 8500 for this which seems less crazy than the 17500 they want for the bracelet.  I’m tempted but it’s a lot to risk and I’m not an expert enough to risk getting a fake



I think @birkin10600 has one of these charms if I am not mistaken. She might better be able to guide you on price.

I would say ALWAYS ask for a refund grace period. If the Reseller is reluctant, just steer clear.

None of us are experts in authenticating - not even from pics. VCA are the best people to authenticate their pieces.


----------



## Bethc

HADASSA said:


> Last price for 20-motifs was $21,800
> 
> 
> 
> 5-motifs was $5,300
> 10-motifs was $10,500
> and to my knowledge, there NEVER WAS a Magic Necklace.
> 
> With that said, please be very careful of SUPERFAKES on the secondary market, which might even escape the eyes of the Reputable Jewellers.



This is my turquoise charm, it’s smaller than the magic (malachite & MOP) and it’s not the vintage style.  I don’t know how to tell a fake, so don’t go by this, but mine was bought at a vca store.  The chain is separate.


----------



## ReneH

Bethc said:


> This is my turquoise charm, it’s smaller than the magic (malachite & MOP) and it’s not the vintage style.  I don’t know how to tell a fake, so don’t go by this, but mine was bought at a vca store.  The chain is separate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3990198



Thank you.  Any idea it’s retail?  Is 8500 highway robbery?


----------



## Bethc

ReneH said:


> Thank you.  Any idea it’s retail?  Is 8500 highway robbery?



It’s a few years old and they don’t make them anymore.  I think the charm was about $4k? This was over 5 years agoIs the chain vca too?  Turquoise has gotten so expensive, it’s so hard to find.


----------



## ReneH

Bethc said:


> It’s a few years old and they don’t make them anymore.  I think the charm was about $4k? This was over 5 years agoIs the chain vca too?  Turquoise has gotten so expensive, it’s so hard to find.



Thank you so much for your help.   Like I said I’m new to VCA. I was wrapped up with Hermes for so long and I’m more focused on jewelry now.   I appreciate everyone’s help.  I know some of the turquoise pieces out there are crazy over priced and I just don’t want to get taken advantage of in my excitement about a turquoise.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ReneH said:


> They want 8500 for this which seems less crazy than the 17500 they want for the bracelet.  I’m tempted but it’s a lot to risk and I’m not an expert enough to risk getting a fake


I would not buy this.
No WAY.


----------



## Bethc

ReneH said:


> Thank you so much for your help.   Like I said I’m new to VCA. I was wrapped up with Hermes for so long and I’m more focused on jewelry now.   I appreciate everyone’s help.  I know some of the turquoise pieces out there are crazy over priced and I just don’t want to get taken advantage of in my excitement about a turquoise.



I think you’re probably better off skipping this.  Too risky.


----------



## jssl1688

Yes, I’ve seen @birkin10600 post pics of her turquoise charm on her Byzantine bracelet. I think if I remember correctly she might have mentioned she had a Japanese personal shopping source the piece for her. But $8500 is ridiculous. Unless you really must have the piece.


----------



## ReneH

I agree.  When I looked closer at the ad the cert is only for the chain as well. So who knows if the charm is real.  Seems to $$$ and to risky.  
Thank you for letting me talk thru it.


----------



## voodoodoll2005

Has anyone had any experience with eBay seller komehyo? They are supposed to be a reseller of luxury goods in Japan with several b&m stores.

Here is their website: http://www.en.komehyo.co.jp
Thanks!


----------



## birkin10600

Hi ladies! Was this the one I posted before?  Mine is in white gold with a detachable bail that I can attach to a necklace or bracelet (byzantine) like shown here. Yes, $8,500 is ridiculous. But true, it's rare and very hard to find.


----------



## HADASSA

Bethc said:


> This is my turquoise charm, it’s smaller than the magic (malachite & MOP) and it’s not the vintage style.  I don’t know how to tell a fake, so don’t go by this, but mine was bought at a vca store.  The chain is separate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3990198



Great comparison pics Beth


----------



## lovevca

kat99 said:


> I don't know about the exact authenticity of this item but VCA did make a charm like this, which is now discontinued.


I have this in wg turquoise and, for what it's work, it looks the same with the identical dimensions and I too bought it directly from VCA. 
I'll add that although I've had good experience with 1stdibs, as have others I know, that price is over twice what I've seen it sold for recently (though usually without the necklace) so I recommend either being patient or offering less. 
Here are some photos I just took quickly of my turquouse "charm" and mop magic pendant that I hope may be helpful.


----------



## ReneH

lovevca said:


> I have this in wg turquoise and, for what it's work, it looks the same with the identical dimensions and I too bought it directly from VCA.
> I'll add that although I've had good experience with 1stdibs, as have others I know, that price is over twice what I've seen it sold for recently (though usually without the necklace) so I recommend either being patient or offering less.
> Here are some photos I just took quickly of my turquouse "charm" and mop magic pendant that I hope may be helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3991295
> View attachment 3991296
> View attachment 3991297



Thank you.   I offered less but they won’t budge.   The charm is really the important part. I can always get the chain from VCA.

If anyone sees a yellow gold version of the charm for a more reasonable price I would love if you let me know.


----------



## Bethc

This is the MOP version of the charm as well.  My SA has one in coral, I would love one of those!


----------



## birkin10600

The yellow gold version of Bethc Charm with Byzantine bracelet.


----------



## Bethc

birkin10600 said:


> The yellow gold version of Bethc Charm with Byzantine bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3991578



Gorgeous!! [emoji7]  now, I want the bracelet!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

birkin10600 said:


> The yellow gold version of Bethc Charm with Byzantine bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3991578


Love this!
Interesting to see that this particular charm has the new clasp....
Wish they still offered both this bracelet and the charms.


----------



## birkin10600

Bethc said:


> Gorgeous!! [emoji7]  now, I want the bracelet!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Love this!
> Interesting to see that this particular charm has the new clasp....
> Wish they still offered both this bracelet and the charms.


Thank you gorgeous ladies! [emoji7] They are versatile charm/ pendant. Hope they will produce both again specially charm in different stones.


----------



## birkin10600

The Mop charm and byzantine bracelet in white gold version.


----------



## lovevca

birkin10600 said:


> The Mop charm and byzantine bracelet in white gold version.
> View attachment 3992471


You have magnificent jewelry...and flowers!!!  Thank you so much for sharing so many  wonderful photos!!


----------



## birkin10600

Wearing the charm as a pendant.


----------



## birkin10600

lovevca said:


> You have magnificent jewelry...and flowers!!!  Thank you so much for sharing so many  wonderful photos!!


Aww... Its so kind of you to say so![emoji173] Glad you are enjoying the photos. I love your collection too! [emoji7]


----------



## Meowwu

Has anyone bought VCA wedding rings as adornment piece? How do you like it? 

I had in mind perlee solitaire but now thinking that earrings might be a better idea. They are completely different but it’s like having a sudden change of mind for me. Yikes.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> Never think of it as investing in jewelry.  It rarely appreciates.  Buy what you love and will make you happy for the long term and not just in the moment.
> 
> I'm partial to the old jewelry houses.....Schlumberger, Seaman Schepps, Verdura, David Webb.  But, also like Paul Morelli, Mimi So, and a few others.



You and I have the exact same taste!!!


----------



## Toronto24

Meowwu said:


> Has anyone bought VCA wedding rings as adornment piece? How do you like it?
> 
> I had in mind perlee solitaire but now thinking that earrings might be a better idea. They are completely different but it’s like having a sudden change of mind for me. Yikes.



I haven’t bought a VCA engagement ring but did purchase the Estelle wedding band to replace my lost Tiffany wedding band - [emoji29] but then [emoji4]


----------



## voodoodoll2005

I came across these pictures in an article about the Frivole collection. It says there will be 9 new additions launching on March 21.

I think these are the new mini pave earrings and 3-flower earrings.


----------



## NewBe




----------



## Junkenpo

Oh wow!  I love those 3 flower earrings and that brooch!


----------



## gagabag

I love them all! Thanks for sharing! Oh boy I’ll be in so much trouble very soon!


----------



## tbbbjb

voodoodoll2005 said:


> I came across these pictures in an article about the Frivole collection. It says there will be 9 new additions launching on March 21.
> 
> I think these are the new mini pave earrings and 3-flower earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993305
> View attachment 3993307



I really like the pave mini frivoles, the 3 flower mini frovoles and the frivole brooch on the double wrapped chain.  I also like that they are all in YG!

However, I must say that I am again disappointed that there is no new line.  I was really hoping for a brand new line, not a remake in different styles of one of their current offerings.  Oh well.  Does anyone else feel that way?


----------



## Toronto24

tbbbjb said:


> I really like the pave mini frivoles, the 3 flower mini frovoles and the frivole brooch on the double wrapped chain.  I also like that they are all in YG!
> 
> However, I must say that I am again disappointed that there is no new line.  I was really hoping for a brand new line, not a remake in different styles of one of their current offerings.  Oh well.  Does anyone else feel that way?



No!! I am really happy there’s not a new line coming or else I would probably be in BIGGER trouble than I already am! [emoji38]


----------



## lovevca

tbbbjb said:


> I really like the pave mini frivoles, the 3 flower mini frovoles and the frivole brooch on the double wrapped chain.  I also like that they are all in YG!
> 
> However, I must say that I am again disappointed that there is no new line.  I was really hoping for a brand new line, not a remake in different styles of one of their current offerings.  Oh well.  Does anyone else feel that way?


I completely agree it's underwhelming, though I'm a sucker for frivole and the 3-frivole earrings are certainly tempting as I especially love my 3 flower socrate!
Still hoping for grey mop in alhambra -- not a new design, but one that I'm confident many would enjoy!!


----------



## lovevca

Toronto24 said:


> No!! I am really happy there’s not a new line coming or else I would probably be in BIGGER trouble than I already am! [emoji38]


Hahaha...excellent point!!


----------



## Aimee3

I’d love to see a photo of the mini pave frivoles in the ears. I imagine they must be really small because I find the regular mini frivoles  on the tiny side.  I’m petite with small lobes and I felt like I was wearing a child’s earring in the minis.  I do have my eye on the three flower earrings though.


----------



## tbbbjb

NewBe said:


> View attachment 3993331
> View attachment 3993332
> View attachment 3993333
> View attachment 3993334
> View attachment 3993335
> View attachment 3993336
> View attachment 3993337
> View attachment 3993338
> View attachment 3993339
> View attachment 3993340



Thank you so much for sharing all these lovely photos! [emoji8]


----------



## Coconuts40

Hmmm, I have to say I am underwhelmed.  I don't like the setting of the pave mini frivoles and I actually don't like the pave cluster.  Phew.


----------



## Toronto24

Coconuts40 said:


> Hmmm, I have to say I am underwhelmed.  I don't like the setting of the pave mini frivoles and I actually don't like the pave cluster.  Phew.



Lol, I know how you feel. Makes me feel relieved when I don’t LOVE something from VCA. Although it doesn’t happen often enough for me [emoji28]


----------



## Giuliana

I’m excited to see the YG pendant with diamonds! Most of my VCA jewelry is YG so this is a better fit than the WG pendant that is currently available


----------



## cloee

Got to try the pave mini frivole and the 3-flower mini frivole earrings today, but was not allowed to take photos. the pave mini appear to be slightly bigger than the regular mini..posts are longer too. they sit right at the center of my earlobes. it would be really good for daily wear but I found it a bit underwhelming in comparison to the small pave yg frivole. 
The 3-flower ones, which i never considered, are now potentially making it to my wishlist. 
SA said there is an upcoming increase on frivole so the current prices may not be the same as when it is finally out. seems the price increase is staggered but i am not too sure about this. I am in Canada so i don't hope to cause panic elsewhere. if i get confirmation on the date, i will share.


----------



## lovevca

cloee said:


> Got to try the pave mini frivole and the 3-flower mini frivole earrings today, but was not allowed to take photos. the pave mini appear to be slightly bigger than the regular mini..posts are longer too. they sit right at the center of my earlobes. it would be really good for daily wear but I found it a bit underwhelming in comparison to the small pave yg frivole.
> The 3-flower ones, which i never considered, are now potentially making it to my wishlist.
> SA said there is an upcoming increase on frivole so the current prices may not be the same as when it is finally out. seems the price increase is staggered but i am not too sure about this. I am in Canada so i don't hope to cause panic elsewhere. if i get confirmation on the date, i will share.


Lucky you and thanks so much for the intel!  The 3-flower earrings are the ones I'm also interested in and I'm really curious how they fit and felt?


----------



## lynne_ross

x


----------



## cloee

lovevca said:


> Lucky you and thanks so much for the intel!  The 3-flower earrings are the ones I'm also interested in and I'm really curious how they fit and felt?


the feel feels similar to the vintage onyx with the diamond in terms of weight. i liked the way it covered my earlobes but not too overwhelming.


----------



## cloee

lynne_ross said:


> Oh no I was hoping to buy small pave this year. Hope they do not increase!


me too. i hope it"s false info


----------



## Toronto24

Eye candy [emoji7].  Went in to try these today. Damn I really love everything [emoji51]


----------



## Coconuts40

Toronto24 said:


> View attachment 3998083
> 
> 
> Eye candy [emoji7].  Went in to try these today. Damn I really love everything [emoji51]



Wow!!! Stunning eye candy


----------



## Toronto24

NewBe said:


> View attachment 3993331
> View attachment 3993332
> View attachment 3993333
> View attachment 3993334
> View attachment 3993335
> View attachment 3993336
> View attachment 3993337
> View attachment 3993338
> View attachment 3993339
> View attachment 3993340



May I ask where you saw this article? I am interested to see the single frivole ring. From the pics there is a YG frivole pendant- do you by chance know if it’s the same as the one available now or if it’s a newer smaller size?


----------



## Toronto24

I think the YG frivole pendant above is smaller than the one currently available. It looks similar to the wg one that is currently offered.


----------



## lovevca

cloee said:


> the feel feels similar to the vintage onyx with the diamond in terms of weight. i liked the way it covered my earlobes but not too overwhelming.


Thank you so much for your kind reply and enabling intel!


----------



## lynne_ross

Toronto24 said:


> View attachment 3998083
> 
> 
> Eye candy [emoji7].  Went in to try these today. Damn I really love everything [emoji51]


Where is the buy now button! Love everything!!


----------



## tbbbjb

I don’t know what thread I was reading that other members were interested in charms but I just came across this WG Frivole charm at a resale site: 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3998639


----------



## klynneann

tbbbjb said:


> I don’t know what thread I was reading that other members were interested in charms but I just came across this WG Frivole charm at a resale site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3998633


Wow.  I'd love one of these.  Is it a special order?  I've never seen it before.


----------



## tbbbjb

klynneann said:


> Wow.  I'd love one of these.  Is it a special order?  I've never seen it before.



I’m not sure.  Maybe one of our more knowledgeable members can chime in...


----------



## klynneann

tbbbjb said:


> I’m not sure.  The price is $3933.12, but it says one can make an offer.  If interested, message me and I will give you the site that it is listed on.  It isn’t someone I know.  It is a resale site.  I don’t want to publicly state it as I want to just share with our members. I hope that makes sense.  It was listed less then an hour ago.


Oh, that's ok, but thank you!  I prefer to purchase my VCA from the boutique or NM.    I thought the Frivole collection was relatively recent, so if this is not a SO, I would imagine it should be available in store?


----------



## tbbbjb

Some gorgeous pieces that are being showcased at TEFAF in Maastricht:


----------



## HADASSA

tbbbjb said:


> I don’t know what thread I was reading that other members were interested in charms but I just came across this WG Frivole charm at a resale site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3998639





klynneann said:


> Wow.  I'd love one of these.  Is it a special order?  I've never seen it before.





tbbbjb said:


> I’m not sure.  Maybe one of our more knowledgeable members can chime in...



I am by no means one of the more knowledgeable members but I can tell that the clasp is the new one. 

If indeed this piece has been produced as a charm prior to current offerings, then the clasp has been definitely been swapped out.


----------



## NewBe

Toronto24 said:


> May I ask where you saw this article? I am interested to see the single frivole ring. From the pics there is a YG frivole pendant- do you by chance know if it’s the same as the one available now or if it’s a newer smaller size?


I’m so sorry. I forgot where I saw it. I think it was from a website some store in Dubai.   Try google by Frivole 2018 new release maybe?


----------



## tbbbjb

HADASSA said:


> I am by no means one of the more knowledgeable members but I can tell that the clasp is the new one.
> 
> If indeed this piece has been produced as a charm prior to current offerings, then the clasp has been definitely been swapped out.



Hadassa, dear, you are way too humble [emoji6]


----------



## Cavalier Girl

tbbbjb said:


> I don’t know what thread I was reading that other members were interested in charms but I just came across this WG Frivole charm at a resale site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3998639



For what it's worth, tbbbjb, I saw this charm in YG at one of the Las Vegas boutiques in 2011.  I remember it because I was debating between the Frivole earrings and the Byzantine bracelet with a charm.


----------



## izzyParis

I would like to get some advice regarding a VCA purchase that I am contemplating.  A little background, I tend to purchase a few items of jewelry and then sit with for a while before adding additional pieces.  My goal is to have a pretty tight/capsule like collection.  I am not a ring or bracelet type of gal, even though, I have in my collection, they tend to bother me, so other than a diamond tennis bracelet that will added at some point, I don’t plan to add any additional rings or bracelets.  As far as earrings go, I’m a diamond stud gal, a diamond halo stud is about as interesting that I get.  So that leaves pendants & necklaces for a little interesting addition.  Oh, and I only wear white gold or platinum metal.  Last year was my 1st VCA necklace, the magic Alhambra 16 motif white gold/white & grey mop/chalcedony necklace.  This year I added the vintage Alhambra mop pendant for easier daily/casual wear.  So, I am contemplating my next purchase to be the magic Alhambra long 1 motif diamond/white gold pendant.  I really like the option of wearing the chain doubled up at about 18 inches, which is a good length on me as well as long.  I am thinking that having 1 statement necklace, 1 statement pendant and 1 more simple pendant is a nice mix; even though all would be Alhambra.  Any advice is appreciated, as I am trying really hard to not make as many handbag mistakes/learn so many lessons with my jewelry collection.  Thanks!


----------



## Toronto24

izzyParis said:


> I would like to get some advice regarding a VCA purchase that I am contemplating.  A little background, I tend to purchase a few items of jewelry and then sit with for a while before adding additional pieces.  My goal is to have a pretty tight/capsule like collection.  I am not a ring or bracelet type of gal, even though, I have in my collection, they tend to bother me, so other than a diamond tennis bracelet that will added at some point, I don’t plan to add any additional rings or bracelets.  As far as earrings go, I’m a diamond stud gal, a diamond halo stud is about as interesting that I get.  So that leaves pendants & necklaces for a little interesting addition.  Oh, and I only wear white gold or platinum metal.  Last year was my 1st VCA necklace, the magic Alhambra 16 motif white gold/white & grey mop/chalcedony necklace.  This year I added the vintage Alhambra mop pendant for easier daily/casual wear.  So, I am contemplating my next purchase to be the magic Alhambra long 1 motif diamond/white gold pendant.  I really like the option of wearing the chain doubled up at about 18 inches, which is a good length on me as well as long.  I am thinking that having 1 statement necklace, 1 statement pendant and 1 more simple pendant is a nice mix; even though all would be Alhambra.  Any advice is appreciated, as I am trying really hard to not make as many handbag mistakes/learn so many lessons with my jewelry collection.  Thanks!



This is not really advice but I think your plan of statement necklace, statement pendant, and casual pendant is wonderful. The magic diamond pendant is beautiful and I think it will expand your current collection nicely and practically.

I admire your focus. I am all over the place and want everything! The way you describe what your jewelry aims are reminds me of Rami. How I wish I could be like you guys!


----------



## sailorstripes

izzyParis said:


> I would like to get some advice regarding a VCA purchase that I am contemplating.  A little background, I tend to purchase a few items of jewelry and then sit with for a while before adding additional pieces.  My goal is to have a pretty tight/capsule like collection.  I am not a ring or bracelet type of gal, even though, I have in my collection, they tend to bother me, so other than a diamond tennis bracelet that will added at some point, I don’t plan to add any additional rings or bracelets.  As far as earrings go, I’m a diamond stud gal, a diamond halo stud is about as interesting that I get.  So that leaves pendants & necklaces for a little interesting addition.  Oh, and I only wear white gold or platinum metal.  Last year was my 1st VCA necklace, the magic Alhambra 16 motif white gold/white & grey mop/chalcedony necklace.  This year I added the vintage Alhambra mop pendant for easier daily/casual wear.  So, I am contemplating my next purchase to be the magic Alhambra long 1 motif diamond/white gold pendant.  I really like the option of wearing the chain doubled up at about 18 inches, which is a good length on me as well as long.  I am thinking that having 1 statement necklace, 1 statement pendant and 1 more simple pendant is a nice mix; even though all would be Alhambra.  Any advice is appreciated, as I am trying really hard to not make as many handbag mistakes/learn so many lessons with my jewelry collection.  Thanks!



I don't own the Magic Alhambra diamond pendant but after reading your post I couldn't help wanting to share this photo I took one June day outside the VCA boutique in NYC. This was on the 57th Street side of the store late in the day so the sun hit it just right. The sparkle of the diamonds was just incredible and the Magic pendant is shown doubled up, like you mentioned you'd like to wear it. It is so gorgeous! What an amazing piece to add to a jewelry collection!


----------



## izzyParis

Toronto24 said:


> This is not really advice but I think your plan of statement necklace, statement pendant, and casual pendant is wonderful. The magic diamond pendant is beautiful and I think it will expand your current collection nicely and practically.
> 
> I admire your focus. I am all over the place and want everything! The way you describe what your jewelry aims are reminds me of Rami. How I wish I could be like you guys!



Thank you!  I’m all over the place with slg’s and handbags, so I share that aspect with you but just in another area. I believe in both methods, I just try try balance the two, if that’s even possible. [emoji23]


----------



## izzyParis

sailorstripes said:


> I don't own the Magic Alhambra diamond pendant but after reading your post I couldn't help wanting to share this photo I took one June day outside the VCA boutique in NYC. This was on the 57th Street side of the store late in the day so the sun hit it just right. The sparkle of the diamonds was just incredible and the Magic pendant is shown doubled up, like you mentioned you'd like to wear it. It is so gorgeous! What an amazing piece to add to a jewelry collection!
> 
> View attachment 3999970



Thank you for sharing, your picture is reinforcing my thought process (or is that called enabling) either way, I’ll take it!


----------



## lovevca

izzyParis said:


> Thank you!  I’m all over the place with slg’s and handbags, so I share that aspect with you but just in another area. I believe in both methods, I just try try balance the two, if that’s even possible. [emoji23]


Although I very much respect how disciplined others are in their approach, I'm all over the place as well, though just with VCA, and I feel okay with it as long as I spend within my means, with money to spare for charities.  So far I haven't regretted a single purchase, they've only appreciated in value, don't take up much space relatively speaking, and the pleasure I get from wearing my various pieces and adding additional pieces according to my whim makes it all worth for me.


----------



## tbbbjb

izzyParis said:


> I would like to get some advice regarding a VCA purchase that I am contemplating.  A little background, I tend to purchase a few items of jewelry and then sit with for a while before adding additional pieces.  My goal is to have a pretty tight/capsule like collection.  I am not a ring or bracelet type of gal, even though, I have in my collection, they tend to bother me, so other than a diamond tennis bracelet that will added at some point, I don’t plan to add any additional rings or bracelets.  As far as earrings go, I’m a diamond stud gal, a diamond halo stud is about as interesting that I get.  So that leaves pendants & necklaces for a little interesting addition.  Oh, and I only wear white gold or platinum metal.  Last year was my 1st VCA necklace, the magic Alhambra 16 motif white gold/white & grey mop/chalcedony necklace.  This year I added the vintage Alhambra mop pendant for easier daily/casual wear.  So, I am contemplating my next purchase to be the magic Alhambra long 1 motif diamond/white gold pendant.  I really like the option of wearing the chain doubled up at about 18 inches, which is a good length on me as well as long.  I am thinking that having 1 statement necklace, 1 statement pendant and 1 more simple pendant is a nice mix; even though all would be Alhambra.  Any advice is appreciated, as I am trying really hard to not make as many handbag mistakes/learn so many lessons with my jewelry collection.  Thanks!



Have you considered any of the other VCA collections?

I would really suggest that you look at all the beautiful creations from the various collection before I made a decision.  Besides it is 

The Fleurette collection in either a single or 5 motif would coordinate quite nicely with your diamond studs and it comes in WG (the YG is/ has been phased out).





The Frivole collection is beautiful and quite feminine without being cutesy if you know what I mean [emoji6].  I think they may be unveiling a double chain frivole pendant, but I have only seen it in YG so far.  I also love the Frivole station necklace (however that one is currently only available in YG, unless you go to the pave version which is all WG). 





There is also the cosmos, socrate, lotus and butterfly collections:


----------



## izzyParis

tbbbjb said:


> Have you considered any of the other VCA collections?
> 
> I would really suggest that you look at all the beautiful creations from the various collection before I made a decision.  Besides it is
> 
> The Fleurette collection in either a single or 5 motif would coordinate quite nicely with your diamond studs and it comes in WG (the YG is/ has been phased out).
> 
> The Frivole collection is beautiful and quite feminine without being cutesy if you know what I mean [emoji6].  I think they may be unveiling a double chain frivole pendant, but I have only seen it in YG so far.  I also love the Frivole station necklace (however that one is currently only available in YG, unless you go to the pave version which is all WG).
> 
> There is also the cosmos, socrate, lotus and butterfly collections:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to offer helpful suggestions, I really appreciate it. You bring up a valid point as to if I should consider going outside the Alhambra range.  And I completely understand and agree with your frivole comment as I’m not a cutesy type of person and yet I am drawn to it.   What I haven’t been able to determine 100% yet, is that since my preferences tend towards clean lines, will I get ‘tired’ with the flowery type.  So it’s my inner battle of the ‘safe’ clean lines of Alhambra or taking a risk.  Thanks again!


----------



## izzyParis

My reply ended up at the end of the previous post, obviously I did something incorrect. Sorry about that.


----------



## tbbbjb

-


----------



## tbbbjb

izzyParis said:


> My reply ended up at the end of the previous post, obviously I did something incorrect. Sorry about that.




I only suggested the other collections because several friends and fellow members are truly surprised when they try out something outside of their normal comfort zone and something they never would have considered makes their heart skips a beat.  I am merely suggesting trying on other pieces to see what else is out there and listen to your heart.  The lines all compliment each other.  I know you said you did not wear earrings, but just as an example, TexasGirlieGirl has paired the Perlee hoops in PG with the letterwood 20 motif necklace and it isn’t matchy-matchy but it looks so pulled together.  This is because the beadwork around the Alhambra is what makes the Perlee.  

etoupebirkin recently posted a photo of her new Carnelian rose de Noel pendant with her 20 motif carnelian Alhambra and it looks stunning!  




The next photo from etoupebirkin shows how the double pave frivole ring (I know you stated that rings were not of interest to you) and what I believe to be a Cartier multiple band ring as that extra touch of sparkle.




This last picture belongs to Bethc and it shows you how one can incorporate the cosmos collection with the Alhambra collection beautifully.  Adding a bit more floral or femininity without being cutesy.  I would have to say it ups the whole look with interest and elegance.  That particular cosmos piece with 3 petals of onyx and one pave really makes it a piece that one can really dress up or down.


----------



## cloee

Just got a text that Frivole line will have price increase in Canada on March 20th. Seems it is timed during the release of the new products. Don’t know yet the percentage.


----------



## izzyParis

tbbbjb said:


> I only suggested the other collections because several friends and fellow members are truly surprised when they try out something outside of their normal comfort zone and something they never would have considered makes their heart skips a beat.  I am merely suggesting trying on other pieces to see what else is out there and listen to your heart.  The lines all compliment each other.  I know you said you did not wear earrings, but just as an example, TexasGirlieGirl has paired the Perlee hoops in PG with the letterwood 20 motif necklace and it isn’t matchy-matchy but it looks so pulled together.  This is because the beadwork around the Alhambra is what makes the Perlee.
> 
> etoupebirkin recently posted a photo of her new Carnelian rose de Noel pendant with her 20 motif carnelian Alhambra and it looks stunning!
> 
> View attachment 4000322
> 
> 
> The next photo from etoupebirkin shows how the double pave frivole ring (I know you stated that rings were not of interest to you) and what I believe to be a Cartier multiple band ring as that extra touch of sparkle.
> 
> View attachment 4000323
> 
> 
> This last picture belongs to Bethc and it shows you how one can incorporate the cosmos collection with the Alhambra collection beautifully.  Adding a bit more floral or femininity without being cutesy.  I would have to say it ups the whole look with interest and elegance.  That particular cosmos piece with 3 petals of onyx and one pave really makes it a piece that one can really dress up or down.
> 
> View attachment 4000324



Thanks.  Definitely need to ponder.


----------



## Meowwu

cloee said:


> Just got a text that Frivole line will have price increase in Canada on March 20th. Seems it is timed during the release of the new products. Don’t know yet the percentage.


Thank you for sharing the info. Do you know if the new frivole will be released under the old pricing? I was hoping to get the mini pave frivole.


----------



## cloee

Meowwu said:


> Thank you for sharing the info. Do you know if the new frivole will be released under the old pricing? I was hoping to get the mini pave frivole.


if you place a deposit then you may still be able to secure them with the old price, else they will likely adjust as they have done in the past. Are you planning to get the earrings?


----------



## Meowwu

cloee said:


> if you place a deposit then you may still be able to secure them with the old price, else they will likely adjust as they have done in the past. Are you planning to get the earrings?


Thank you. I will make inquiries at my local boutiques. I honestly don’t know which... I am thinking either the necklace or the earrings. I haven’t seen them in person and also have no clue as to what price range either would be in. Would you happen to know the price? Do you mind sharing via pm?


----------



## Bethc

Whispers... I always wanted one, but convinced myself that I didn’t “need” it after I bought the turquoise 20 motif.  Then they stopped making them. 

Now, It’s finally mine!!


----------



## birkin10600

Bethc said:


> Whispers... I always wanted one, but convinced myself that I didn’t “need” it after I bought the turquoise 20 motif.  Then they stopped making them.
> 
> Now, It’s finally mine!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4001125


Beautiful rare piece. [emoji746] We are twins! [emoji7]


----------



## etoupebirkin

Just to let you guys know, Frivole pieces will be going up in the US on 3/20.

I tried on the three motif Frivole earrings and they are stunning. I am so on Ban Island..


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> Just to let you guys know, Frivole pieces will be going up in the US on 3/20.
> 
> I tried on the three motif Frivole earrings and they are stunning. I am so on Ban Island..



Uh oh.... [emoji20]


----------



## Notorious Pink

BBC said:


> Uh oh.... [emoji20]



ETA: I just realized I will be near my boutique this Friday. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## etoupebirkin

That’s what my wallet says.


----------



## Bethc

birkin10600 said:


> Beautiful rare piece. [emoji746] We are twins! [emoji7]



Thank you [emoji1317]


----------



## 7777777

etoupebirkin said:


> Just to let you guys know, Frivole pieces will be going up in the US on 3/20.
> 
> I tried on the three motif Frivole earrings and they are stunning. I am so on Ban Island..


I was told that three motif frivole earrings are going to be released to purchase on 03/20. Do you know how they will be affected by increase and if it is possible to pre-pay if there is a price difference? What did you think of them in person?


----------



## MYH

I tried on the 3 motif frivole today. They are really elegant and quite stunning. I also was told they are available for purchase on 3/20. I didn’t ask about the price increase though. I was told the price is $7,400. And the large frivole pendant necklace is $7,850.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I memo-ed the earrings yesterday and was not told that I had to purchase them after 3/20.


----------



## Coconuts40

etoupebirkin said:


> Just to let you guys know, Frivole pieces will be going up in the US on 3/20.
> 
> I tried on the three motif Frivole earrings and they are stunning. I am so on Ban Island..



Hmmm, I was not interested in them when I saw a photo, but now I'm intrigued. Uh oh.   I can hear the cash vanishing from my wallet as I type this.

Can't wait to see some reveals on this forum after 3/20!


----------



## klynneann

I received an email from my VCA Boutique SA:

"This year’s expansion is in our famous Frivole Collection, and the new pieces will launch on March 20th. We at Van Cleef & Arpels love to celebrate the arrival of spring and we would be delighted to celebrate with you.

Please click on the link below to unveil these new creations, (going live on March 20th)"


----------



## HADASSA

MYH said:


> I tried on the 3 motif frivole today. They are really elegant and quite stunning. I also was told they are available for purchase on 3/20. I didn’t ask about the price increase though. I was told the price is $7,400. And the large frivole pendant necklace is $7,850.



I was quoted $7150 for the 3-Flower Earrings by US CS but was advised that prices were subject to change since they were not launched as yet.


----------



## rhm

Does anyone know if the previously posted pictures of the new Frivole collection will also be offered in white gold? I really want to expand my white gold collection and I love the Frivole collection in white gold.


----------



## Aimee3

rhm said:


> Does anyone know if the previously posted pictures of the new Frivole collection will also be offered in white gold? I really want to expand my white gold collection and I love the Frivole collection in white gold.


----------



## Aimee3

I think someone posted that it’s in yellow gold only (for now) but I bet if this new collection takes off, vc&a could very likely offer it in white gold too eventually.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mistake


----------



## Notorious Pink

klynneann said:


> I received an email from my VCA Boutique SA:
> 
> "This year’s expansion is in our famous Frivole Collection, and the new pieces will launch on March 20th. We at Van Cleef & Arpels love to celebrate the arrival of spring and we would be delighted to celebrate with you.
> 
> Please click on the link below to unveil these new creations, (going live on March 20th)"



Can you post or PM me the link, please?


----------



## klynneann

BBC said:


> Can you post or PM me the link, please?


Sure, here you go.  It just takes you to the Frivole section of the VCA website (actually, it's the WW (?) site, not even the US one), and none of the new pieces are there yet - I think they'll show up on March 20.
http://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/en...al&utm_campaign=1_to_1_Frivole2018-ww-en-JEWX


----------



## Rami00

Just received a text from my SA that the frivole price going up by 5% on March 20th in Canada. It's probably old news here...sigh.Another increase...why?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

HADASSA said:


> I was quoted $7150 for the 3-Flower Earrings by US CS but was advised that prices were subject to change since they were not launched as yet.



I was quoted that price, as well.  And since I made a 50% deposit on them, I expect it to be honored.


----------



## gagabag

How much is the 3 flower pendant?  Thanks


----------



## HADASSA

gagabag said:


> How much is the 3 flower pendant?  Thanks


3-flower YG Pendant - US$4600 (pre launch price). Sorry don't know current price.


----------



## mylilsnowy

gagabag said:


> How much is the 3 flower pendant?  Thanks


My SA said US$4750 - 3 flower yg pendant


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> I was quoted that price, as well.  And since I made a 50% deposit on them, I expect it to be honored.


They had BETTER. 
Oh goodness I do hope so. 
It’s beyond me that VCA would even consider a price increase specific for the frivole collection and and on the same day as a new launch item. 
Unbelievable


----------



## 7777777

I was going to get the new earrings for the price I was told before, but now with the higher price and since it is a permanent collection I might wait to see the limited edition releases and go from there. Might change my mind when I see them in person.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

7777777 said:


> I was going to get the new earrings for the price I was told before, but now with the higher price and since it is a permanent collection I might wait to see the limited edition releases and go from there. Might change my mind when I see them in person.


I think that you are not alone with this strategy. 
There will be so many beautiful options to choose from.


----------



## Bethc

Unfortunately, there have been pieces that I paid for in full and when they came in I was charged the price difference if it was a higher price.   I would hope they don’t do it, but they have in the past.


----------



## klynneann

Bethc said:


> Unfortunately, there have been pieces that I paid for in full and when they came in I was charged the price difference if it was a higher price.   I would hope they don’t do it, but they have in the past.


I think I would seriously throw a polite but impassioned fit right then and there.  Things like that get me so angry that I become spiteful, and I would be inclined to walk away from the purchase entirely.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Klynneann, I WILL walk away if that happens, and will immediately report it to my cc company to have the deposite rescinded.  I have a receipt that clearly gives the price as $7150.


----------



## SilverBen

Went to the NYC boutique this weekend looked at the lucky animals pins and discovered they could now be bought individually instead of the set, thinking of adding this soon! It can also be placed on a chain for a fun pendant!


----------



## klynneann

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Went to the NYC boutique this weekend looked at the lucky animals pins and discovered they could now be bought individually instead of the set, thinking of adding this soon! It can also be placed on a chain for a fun pendant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4003617


So cute!  I love the owl one.


----------



## HADASSA

Cavalier Girl said:


> I was quoted that price, as well.  And since I made a 50% deposit on them, I expect it to be honored.





texasgirliegirl said:


> They had BETTER.
> Oh goodness I do hope so.
> It’s beyond me that VCA would even consider a price increase specific for the frivole collection and and on the same day as a new launch item.
> Unbelievable





Bethc said:


> Unfortunately, there have been pieces that I paid for in full and when they came in I was charged the price difference if it was a higher price.   I would hope they don’t do it, but they have in the past.





klynneann said:


> I think I would seriously throw a polite but impassioned fit right then and there.  Things like that get me so angry that I become spiteful, and I would be inclined to walk away from the purchase entirely.



I think the fact that boutiques (including NM) are not allowed to charge/sell items before the actual launch, is to make allowances for such increases.

I do not agree with this strategy and quite frankly is a complete turn off.

Stores in Canada (Birks and maybe boutiques) are more flexible when it comes to price increases if a deposit is made before, they do honour the old price.

The Canadian [emoji1063] girls can chime in here.


----------



## 7777777

Cavalier Girl said:


> I was quoted that price, as well.  And since I made a 50% deposit on them, I expect it to be honored.


Was it a department store or boutique? My SA said they can not sell prior to launch date.


----------



## CHL

Does anyone know if price increase is effective on all the Frivole collection in US? I was thinking of buying Frivole WG Pave earrings (currently $16400), but wanted to check other Frivole collection they are releasing soon, and/or waiting for other LE pieces. But if the price increasement will happen really soon for the piece I was eyeing, I need to make a decision soon.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

7777777 said:


> Was it a department store or boutique? My SA said they can not sell prior to launch date.



Boutique.  I have a receipt with the price on it.


----------



## HADASSA

CHL said:


> Does anyone know if price increase is effective on all the Frivole collection in US? I was thinking of buying Frivole WG Pave earrings (currently $16400), but wanted to check other Frivole collection they are releasing soon, and/or waiting for other LE pieces. But if the price increasement will happen really soon for the piece I was eyeing, I need to make a decision soon.


Yes, price increase on entire FRIVOLE COLLECTION is what I have been told.


----------



## PennyD2911

klynneann said:


> So cute!  I love the owl


----------



## PennyD2911

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Went to the NYC boutique this weekend looked at the lucky animals pins and discovered they could now be bought individually instead of the set, thinking of adding this soon! It can also be placed on a chain for a fun pendant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4003617



Love this!
[emoji813]️[emoji252][emoji813]️[emoji252][emoji813]️[emoji252][emoji813]️


----------



## CHL

HADASSA said:


> Yes, price increase on entire FRIVOLE COLLECTION is what I have been told.


Thanks a lot, HADASSA! Hmm. it's really the time to make a decision then.


----------



## ccfun

HADASSA said:


> Yes, price increase on entire FRIVOLE COLLECTION is what I have been told.



Thanks for the info, HADASSA  Will the Perlee line be affected? I'm thinking about the Perlée pearls of gold bracelet...


----------



## HADASSA

ccfun said:


> Thanks for the info, HADASSA  Will the Perlee line be affected? I'm thinking about the Perlée pearls of gold bracelet...



I was told the Frivole line only but please don’t hold me to it.

With what’s happening, there’s just no telling...


----------



## ccfun

HADASSA said:


> I was told the Frivole line only but please don’t hold me to it.
> 
> With what’s happening, there’s just no telling...


Thank you! Hmm, so not prepared for the increase...


----------



## 7777777

Cavalier Girl said:


> Boutique.  I have a receipt with the price on it.


I am sure they will honor it for you.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> Boutique.  I have a receipt with the price on it.


I would have to imagine that they would honor the original sales price. Otherwise, why take a deposit in the first place? They can always just hold the item.  Doubt they will immediately sell out. I hope they are just trying to do you a favor by protecting your original price (although they aren’t technically supposed to share this information ahead of time....).....
What irks me is that if a price increase is planned to occur on the same day as the launch, and they aren’t allowed to sell the items until the actual launch, then WHY do they have pre launch pricing information?


----------



## nicole0612

texasgirliegirl said:


> I would have to imagine that they would honor the original sales price. Otherwise, why take a deposit in the first place? They can always just hold the item.  Doubt they will immediately sell out. I hope they are just trying to do you a favor by protecting your original price (although they aren’t technically supposed to share this information ahead of time....).....
> What irks me is that if a price increase is planned to occur on the same day as the launch, and they aren’t allowed to sell the items until the actual launch, then WHY do they have pre launch pricing information?



Exactly. It would be much more appropriate to just state the prices that will be attached when the items are released for sale.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> I would have to imagine that they would honor the original sales price. Otherwise, why take a deposit in the first place? They can always just hold the item.  Doubt they will immediately sell out. I hope they are just trying to do you a favor by protecting your original price (although they aren’t technically supposed to share this information ahead of time....).....
> What irks me is that if a price increase is planned to occur on the same day as the launch, and they aren’t allowed to sell the items until the actual launch, then WHY do they have pre launch pricing information?





nicole0612 said:


> Exactly. It would be much more appropriate to just state the prices that will be attached when the items are released for sale.



If VCA has garnered enough interest in the Launch Pieces, then chooses to increase the prices, it comes down to pure GREED on their part.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I was able to purchase the 3-motif Frivole earrings from NM yesterday. I had memoed them just to be sure they were not a duplicate in my jewelry drawer.

They are beautiful in an every day way. They work well with my pave Frivole ring—tones it down a bit as compared to the pave Frivole earrings that I was contemplating buying. They are quite different from my pave VA earrings too. The earrings also work well with other lines of jewelry. I have necklaces by Elizabeth Locke, Verdura and Bielka that look pretty with the earrings. So I think they are a good purchase.

I tried on the mini pave Frivoles. They did not show up on my ear as much as I had hoped. The 3-motifs were so much prettier on me.

ETA: Now I am off on Ban Island...


----------



## Aimee3

Beautiful!  Enjoy them and please post photo of your wearing them; even if it’s just the earrings in your your ears.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here is a picture of me trying them on in NM with an Elizabeth Locke chain. They also had a Liane necklace too. It was stunning, but $102K. A bit out of my price point.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

etoupebirkin said:


> Here is a picture of me trying them on in NM with an Elizabeth Locke chain. They also had a Liane necklace too. It was stunning, but $102K. A bit out of my price point.
> 
> View attachment 4004610
> View attachment 4004618


SO PRETTY!!!
It’s easy to see why you fell hard for these earrings.
They are beautiful!!
Thank you for sharing your photos with us.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EB, they look great!


----------



## Aimee3

They look made for you!  They fit beautifully on you.
How is the weight, and is the post position adjustable like in the small pave YG frivoles?


----------



## cloee

HADASSA said:


> I think the fact that boutiques (including NM) are not allowed to charge/sell items before the actual launch, is to make allowances for such increases.
> 
> I do not agree with this strategy and quite frankly is a complete turn off.
> 
> Stores in Canada (Birks and maybe boutiques) are more flexible when it comes to price increases if a deposit is made before, they do honour the old price.
> 
> The Canadian [emoji1063] girls can chime in here.



Yes they honour the price if any payment is made prior.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Aimee3 said:


> They look made for you!  They fit beautifully on you.
> How is the weight, and is the post position adjustable like in the small pave YG frivoles?


The weight is fine and the posts are clip and post, so I assume they are adjustable. I put the plastic backs on them so they sit better.


----------



## 7777777

etoupebirkin said:


> I was able to purchase the 3-motif Frivole earrings from NM yesterday. I had memoed them just to be sure they were not a duplicate in my jewelry drawer.
> 
> They are beautiful in an every day way. They work well with my pave Frivole ring—tones it down a bit as compared to the pave Frivole earrings that I was contemplating buying. They are quite different from my pave VA earrings too. The earrings also work well with other lines of jewelry. I have necklaces by Elizabeth Locke, Verdura and Bielka that look pretty with the earrings. So I think they are a good purchase.
> 
> I tried on the mini pave Frivoles. They did not show up on my ear as much as I had hoped. The 3-motifs were so much prettier on me.
> 
> ETA: Now I am off on Ban Island...
> 
> View attachment 4004590
> View attachment 4004591


They look great on you! How much did they end up charging?


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> Here is a picture of me trying them on in NM with an Elizabeth Locke chain. They also had a Liane necklace too. It was stunning, but $102K. A bit out of my price point.
> 
> View attachment 4004610
> View attachment 4004618



They’re beautiful on you, EB! Enjoy!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I believe it was $7150.


----------



## doloresmia

etoupebirkin said:


> I was able to purchase the 3-motif Frivole earrings from NM yesterday. I had memoed them just to be sure they were not a duplicate in my jewelry drawer.
> 
> They are beautiful in an every day way. They work well with my pave Frivole ring—tones it down a bit as compared to the pave Frivole earrings that I was contemplating buying. They are quite different from my pave VA earrings too. The earrings also work well with other lines of jewelry. I have necklaces by Elizabeth Locke, Verdura and Bielka that look pretty with the earrings. So I think they are a good purchase.
> 
> I tried on the mini pave Frivoles. They did not show up on my ear as much as I had hoped. The 3-motifs were so much prettier on me.
> 
> ETA: Now I am off on Ban Island...
> 
> View attachment 4004590
> View attachment 4004591



EB - these are beauties! Can I sit next to you on ban island????


----------



## birkin10600

etoupebirkin said:


> I was able to purchase the 3-motif Frivole earrings from NM yesterday. I had memoed them just to be sure they were not a duplicate in my jewelry drawer.
> 
> They are beautiful in an every day way. They work well with my pave Frivole ring—tones it down a bit as compared to the pave Frivole earrings that I was contemplating buying. They are quite different from my pave VA earrings too. The earrings also work well with other lines of jewelry. I have necklaces by Elizabeth Locke, Verdura and Bielka that look pretty with the earrings. So I think they are a good purchase.
> 
> I tried on the mini pave Frivoles. They did not show up on my ear as much as I had hoped. The 3-motifs were so much prettier on me.
> 
> ETA: Now I am off on Ban Island...
> 
> View attachment 4004590
> View attachment 4004591


Beautiful pair! Congrats! [emoji322]


----------



## safari88

anyone knows the price of small paved frivole pendant in yg ?  I want to have this pendant in yg for a long time   TIA ~


----------



## txrosegirl

etoupebirkin said:


> Here is a picture of me trying them on in NM with an Elizabeth Locke chain. They also had a Liane necklace too. It was stunning, but $102K. A bit out of my price point.
> 
> View attachment 4004610
> View attachment 4004618


these look so gorgeous on you!! congrats on such beautiful earrings


----------



## luckylove

HADASSA said:


> Yes, price increase on entire FRIVOLE COLLECTION is what I have been told.



Is this just in Canada? Not sure if I need to be the trigger sooner, rather than later...


----------



## luckylove

etoupebirkin said:


> Here is a picture of me trying them on in NM with an Elizabeth Locke chain. They also had a Liane necklace too. It was stunning, but $102K. A bit out of my price point.
> 
> View attachment 4004610
> View attachment 4004618



Wow! The new earrings are stunning on you! Enjoy!


----------



## Bethc

I’m interested to see what they do.  I too had a full payment with a receipt from the boutique and had the pay the difference for the higher price.   You should ask, because they won’t refund your initial payment either, only store credit.


----------



## birkin10600

etoupebirkin said:


> Here is a picture of me trying them on in NM with an Elizabeth Locke chain. They also had a Liane necklace too. It was stunning, but $102K. A bit out of my price point.
> 
> View attachment 4004610
> View attachment 4004618


Ooh wow! So pretty on you! Love them! [emoji7]


----------



## etoupebirkin

luckylove said:


> Is this just in Canada? Not sure if I need to be the trigger sooner, rather than later...


It’s in the US too.


----------



## park56

etoupebirkin said:


> Here is a picture of me trying them on in NM with an Elizabeth Locke chain. They also had a Liane necklace too. It was stunning, but $102K. A bit out of my price point.
> 
> View attachment 4004610
> View attachment 4004618


Wow, these pieces are stunning on you,


----------



## HADASSA

luckylove said:


> Is this just in Canada? Not sure if I need to be the trigger sooner, rather than later...





etoupebirkin said:


> It’s in the US too.



US and Canada that we know of so far.


----------



## HADASSA

@etoupebirkin, what can I say that hasn't already been said? The best bouquet of flowers I have seen  and would also love a pair myself.

Brings something so different to the single flower


----------



## etoupebirkin

HADASSA said:


> @etoupebirkin, what can I say that hasn't already been said? The best bouquet of flowers I have seen  and would also love a pair myself.
> 
> Brings something so different to the single flower



I have to say they are the prettiest VCA earrings I own. I think the new Frivole items will be very hot sellers. They scream VCA and do not cost North of $10K. I was complaining to my SA that price point for most of the things I like are all well more expensive than $20K and require careful planning and consideration. They’re not as much fun purchases due to the risk (that I’m making the right decision for me) IYKWIM.


----------



## HADASSA

etoupebirkin said:


> I have to say they are the prettiest VCA earrings I own. I think the new Frivole items will be very hot sellers. They scream VCA and do not cost North of $10K. I was complaining to my SA that price point for most of the things I like are all well more expensive than $20K and require careful planning and consideration. They’re not as much fun purchases due to the risk (that I’m making the right decision for me) IYKWIM.



Yes, understand perfectly  This is indeed a fun purchase and it really looks like you are welcoming Spring in style 

I think these can compare to the 3-flower WG Socrate without the heavy price tag.

Do you find them sturdy since they are a combination of miniatures?


----------



## etoupebirkin

HADASSA said:


> Yes, understand perfectly  This is indeed a fun purchase and it really looks like you are welcoming Spring in style
> 
> I think these can compare to the 3-flower WG Socrate without the heavy price tag.
> 
> Do you find them sturdy since they are a combination of miniatures?



I think they are sturdy enough. They certainly aren’t flimsy. They’re not very heavy on the ear which is comfortable. I would go to a store and try them on if you can. I was lucky enough to get to my Neimans on the day they received all the new Frivole pieces. So I tried on everything. I liked the pin/pendant too, and maybe one day I’ll get that to, but I could not justify buying it with all the other stuff I’ve bought recently.

You’re right about comparing them to the Socrate!


----------



## kimber418

etoupebirkin said:


> Here is a picture of me trying them on in NM with an Elizabeth Locke chain. They also had a Liane necklace too. It was stunning, but $102K. A bit out of my price point. My SA and I agree that it's a great necklace – at $50K.
> 
> View attachment 4004610
> View attachment 4004618


Both necklaces look beautiful on you.  I agree that with you that I would rather stick with the price points of VCA.
I have to say that I am loving the mini Frivole earrings (cluster).   They look gorgeous on you.  They really show well with your great haircut!   Love them.  Thank you for posting the photos!


----------



## etoupebirkin

kimber418 said:


> Both necklaces look beautiful on you.  I agree that with you that I would rather stick with the price points of VCA.
> I have to say that I am loving the mini Frivole earrings (cluster).   They look gorgeous on you.  They really show well with your great haircut!   Love them.  Thank you for posting the photos!



Funny you comment on the haircut. I used to go to the leading Vidal Sassoon guy in my area for years. Over the past year, he lost his touch with me culminating with my last cut with him in February. I loathed the cut. I got so frustrated with it, I walked into a Bubbles (an inexpensive salon) last week and said “Can you give me a Pixie cut? What you see is the result. I really like it. It cost one third of the cost of the Vidal Sassoon cut. More $ for VCA.

Back to topic.


----------



## HADASSA

etoupebirkin said:


> Funny you comment on the haircut. I used to go to the leading Vidal Sassoon guy in my area for years. Over the past year, he lost his touch with me culminating with my last cut with him in February. I loathed the cut. I got so frustrated with it, I walked into a Bubbles (an inexpensive salon) last week and said “Can you give me a Pixie cut? What you see is the result. I really like it. It cost one third of the cost of the Vidal Sassoon cut. More $ for VCA.
> 
> Back to topic.


Hahahaha!!! I used to go to Vidal Sassoon in London (still do in fact) but was in Miami on a more regular basis. Loved my guy there (Salon Director) but sadly they closed up shop last year January and he went back to France.

Going to a new place and even more happy with my cuts - my new guy is a lot more adventurous Sadly, same price as Vidal Sassoon ($$$).

Don't know what style you had before but this new one shows off those earrings exquisitely  I think it's all part of stepping out of our comfort zone - it will be for me when I do get these earrings


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> Here is a picture of me trying them on in NM with an Elizabeth Locke chain. They also had a Liane necklace too. It was stunning, but $102K. A bit out of my price point.
> 
> View attachment 4004610
> View attachment 4004618


Love EB!


----------



## Pgirl2016

candeyige said:


> anyone knows the price of small paved frivole pendant in yg ?  I want to have this pendant in yg for a long time   TIA ~



In Australia it’s around $13000.


----------



## Toronto24

Pgirl2016 said:


> In Australia it’s around $13000.



I’m Canada I have been told it will be approx $11000


----------



## Meowwu

The price of frivole has been adjusted to the increased price on the Canadian website already!!


----------



## Toronto24

Meowwu said:


> The price of frivole has been adjusted to the increased price on the Canadian website already!!



Ouch! The new items aren’t listed yet


----------



## tbbbjb

I just came across this vintage Alhambra onyx with diamond pendant at a online jewelry store that carries preowned jewelry.  I’ve never done business with this store but I thought I would pass it along in case someone was looking for this exact piece.  Happy to enable!


----------



## Thedanz

New frivole pieces are online for UK site.  If you are in Canada, you can change your store to see the pieces..

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/eu/en...VOLE&prodSort=&tokenNumber=0.2527592219668633


----------



## cloee

Toronto24 said:


> Ouch! The new items aren’t listed yet


Indeed. Seems the wg pave frivole increase is close to 7%


----------



## CHL

It seems that new Frivole prices are available for US website (for existing collection). However, new pieces are not up yet for US website.


----------



## klynneann

I can't seem to get on the US website (well, at least not the Frivole page).  Just wondering, has anyone noticed if anything else has increased in price, other than the Frivole collection?  TIA!

Edited: I can get to the page now, but it's verrryy slow.  I guess we're "crashing" the site a bit lol.


----------



## tbbbjb

klynneann said:


> I can't seem to get on the US website (well, at least not the Frivole page).  Just wondering, has anyone noticed if anything else has increased in price, other than the Frivole collection?  TIA!
> 
> Edited: I can get to the page now, but it's verrryy slow.  I guess we're "crashing" the site a bit lol.



I added the newly released Frivole pieces with pictures and pricing from the US site to the VCA current worldwide pricing thread.  HTH.


----------



## tbbbjb

Here is the link:


tbbbjb said:


> Newly released Frivole pricing on the US site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4007794
> View attachment 4007795
> View attachment 4007796
> View attachment 4007797
> View attachment 4007798
> View attachment 4007799
> View attachment 4007800
> View attachment 4007801
> View attachment 4007802


----------



## klynneann

tbbbjb said:


> I added the newly released Frivole pieces with pictures and pricing from the US site to the VCA current worldwide pricing thread.  HTH.


Yes, thank you! I was actually wondering about pricing for the pre-existing pieces, and also Alhambra - an SA told me that was going up too but I thought that info was suspect so I didn't share it as I  didn't want to cause unnecessary panic - do I just wanted to verify.  Seems like the site is catching up though.


----------



## HADASSA

klynneann said:


> Yes, thank you! I was actually wondering about pricing for the pre-existing pieces, and also Alhambra - an SA told me that was going up too but I thought that info was suspect so I didn't share it as I  didn't want to cause unnecessary panic - do I just wanted to verify.  Seems like the site is catching up though.


Frivole Collection only and I think the Pave pieces took the hit


----------



## klynneann

HADASSA said:


> Frivole Collection only and I think the Pave pieces took the hit


Thanks, Hadassa, I think you're right.


----------



## HADASSA

klynneann said:


> Thanks, Hadassa, I think you're right.


You're welcome


----------



## mmgoodies

Does anyone know if the old mini Frivole necklace has been discontinued?


----------



## Meowwu

mmgoodies said:


> Does anyone know if the old mini Frivole necklace has been discontinued?


It’s still around. The price has gone up by about $100 CDN today though.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I went to my local Neimans yesterday for the Frivole launch. I tried on the pave Frivole WG earrings. Needless to say they were stunning, but dressy. 

_**File this under my VCA wishlist is never ending.**_
I would love to get something WG and pave to bling up when I'm feeling sparkly. I was thinking about the VA WG pave 5-motif, until I tried on the Sweet diamond pave 16-station necklace. I have to say, it's on my radar now, not too dressy—just right. It's really lovely on its own and can easily layer with my other VA necklaces. I also wrapped it around my wrist several times as a bracelet. It's a good value and very wearable. 

I'm on Ban Island right now. But that doesn't stop me from dreaming.

I also picked up some Spring flowers from VCA. Very cheerful in my house today—in the midst of a big snowfall.


----------



## Meowwu

Has anyone pulled the trigger on the mini frivole pave in either earrings or necklace? Care to share photos? 

I purchased the mini frivole earrings on a last minute basis the day before the price increase. I would love to see model photos and user feedback on the pave. 

I am leaning toward keeping the regular earrings but go with pave necklace.


----------



## JulesB68

I'm certainly not an expert on vintage VCA but if this is authentic, it's gorgeous and I'm not usually a fan of YG. 

https://www.1stdibs.com/jewelry/bra...pis-lazuli-yellow-gold-bracelet/id-j_4018181/


----------



## Notorious Pink

I actually love the new yg pave single flower ring. I love the bigger VCA rings but my 'need' for substantial pieces sometimes conflicts with how they actually look on me....add it to my list!

EB, I love that necklace and have never seen it in person. I know you love bling as much as I do, so I love your opinion - is it big enough? Those motifs are kinda small for me.


----------



## etoupebirkin

BBC said:


> I actually love the new yg pave single flower ring. I love the bigger VCA rings but my 'need' for substantial pieces sometimes conflicts with how they actually look on me....add it to my list!
> 
> EB, I love that necklace and have never seen it in person. I know you love bling as much as I do, so I love your opinion - is it big enough? Those motifs are kinda small for me.



I actually like it because it’s not in your face big. It’s very pretty in a more subtle way. The motifs are very sparkly. I could wear it to work and it would be completely appropriate.

I would match it with my WG sweet Frivole earrings and my WG Perlee ring and bracelet.

I am going to go to my store and see how it works with my other Alhambra items.

BBC, I think you would love it.


----------



## lovevca

etoupebirkin said:


> I went to my local Neimans yesterday for the Frivole launch. I tried on the pave Frivole WG earrings. Needless to say they were stunning, but dressy.
> 
> _**File this under my VCA wishlist is never ending.**_
> I would love to get something WG and pave to bling up when I'm feeling sparkly. I was thinking about the VA WG pave 5-motif, until I tried on the Sweet diamond pave 16-station necklace. I have to say, it's on my radar now, not too dressy—just right. It's really lovely on its own and can easily layer with my other VA necklaces. I also wrapped it around my wrist several times as a bracelet. It's a good value and very wearable.
> 
> I'm on Ban Island right now. But that doesn't stop me from dreaming.
> 
> I also picked up some Spring flowers from VCA. Very cheerful in my house today—in the midst of a big snowfall.
> View attachment 4009220
> View attachment 4009221


I, too, have been thinking about the pave 16-station necklace but not sure about spending that much, even though I agree it's a good value, given all the other items on my ever expanding wishlist.  Did you by chance try the Sweet 16-station necklace in pink gold?  If so, what'd you think?


----------



## etoupebirkin

lovevca said:


> I, too, have been thinking about the pave 16-station necklace but not sure about spending that much, even though I agree it's a good value, given all the other items on my ever expanding wishlist.  Did you by chance try the Sweet 16-station necklace in pink gold?  If so, what'd you think?



I’ve never tried on the PG 16-station because I already have a suite of PG Vintage Alhambra. Though I think it’s beautiful.


----------



## lovevca

etoupebirkin said:


> I’ve never tried on the PG 16-station because I already have a suite of PG Vintage Alhambra. Though I think it’s beautiful.


Thanks for the feedback -- I'm only recently warming up to pink gold and your stamp of approval means a lot!


----------



## etoupebirkin

lovevca said:


> Thanks for the feedback -- I'm only recently warming up to pink gold and your stamp of approval means a lot!



Pink gold is my favorite!!!


----------



## ReneH

Thanks to a lovely TPF gal I was able to get the turquoise pendant. Thank you again.  
My little VCA collection is growing


----------



## birkin10600

ReneH said:


> Thanks to a lovely TPF gal I was able to get the turquoise pendant. Thank you again.
> My little VCA collection is growing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4010925


Congrats in getting that rare turquoise pendant![emoji7] Lovely pieces.


----------



## klynneann

ReneH said:


> Thanks to a lovely TPF gal I was able to get the turquoise pendant. Thank you again.
> My little VCA collection is growing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4010925


Beautiful collection - and that turquoise!


----------



## ReneH

birkin10600 said:


> Congrats in getting that rare turquoise pendant![emoji7] Lovely pieces.



Thank you.  I put my hopes and dreams out to the TPF universe and an awesome lady helped me track one down.   [emoji173]️TPF


----------



## klynneann

ReneH said:


> Thank you.  I put my hopes and dreams out to the TPF universe and an awesome lady helped me track one down.   [emoji173]️TPF


tPF can really be an awesome community.


----------



## lovevca

etoupebirkin said:


> I was able to purchase the 3-motif Frivole earrings from NM yesterday. I had memoed them just to be sure they were not a duplicate in my jewelry drawer.
> 
> They are beautiful in an every day way. They work well with my pave Frivole ring—tones it down a bit as compared to the pave Frivole earrings that I was contemplating buying. They are quite different from my pave VA earrings too. The earrings also work well with other lines of jewelry. I have necklaces by Elizabeth Locke, Verdura and Bielka that look pretty with the earrings. So I think they are a good purchase.
> 
> I tried on the mini pave Frivoles. They did not show up on my ear as much as I had hoped. The 3-motifs were so much prettier on me.
> 
> ETA: Now I am off on Ban Island...
> 
> View attachment 4004590
> View attachment 4004591


I think VCA hit it out of the ballpark with the 3-motif Frivole earrings!  My 3 Socrate pave wg earrings have become my favorite for their sculptural cascading beauty that envelopes the earlobe, but the Frivole flower, with its additional 3-d effect, is even more spectacular!!
I'm betting we'll see them soon in pave which would be the ultissimo in my book!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Here are pictures of my Frivole 3 motif and large one motif for comparison.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

I'm so glad you were able to get the turquoise.  It's just gorgeous!!! xoxo


----------



## HADASSA

@Cavalier Girl, they are both spectacular  Which do you prefer?

And kudos to you and VCA for Boutique honouring pre-launch price


----------



## 911snowball

Cavalier Girl, thank you!! This is exactly the comparison I was looking for.  This is so helpful.


----------



## HADASSA

911snowball said:


> Cavalier Girl, thank you!! This is exactly the comparison I was looking for.  This is so helpful.


Can we expect a reveal soon


----------



## lovevca

Cavalier Girl said:


> Here are pictures of my Frivole 3 motif and large one motif for comparison.
> 
> View attachment 4011663
> View attachment 4011664


Thank you so much for comparison shots-- they're both incredibly lovely! 
I'm curious as well if there's one you prefer.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

HADASSA said:


> @Cavalier Girl, they are both spectacular  Which do you prefer?
> 
> And kudos to you and VCA for Boutique honouring pre-launch price



HADASSA, I honestly don't know which I like better.  Though I can say for sure, the 3 motif are more comfortable.



911snowball said:


> Cavalier Girl, thank you!! This is exactly the comparison I was looking for.  This is so helpful.



Thank you, snowball!  Which way are you leaning?



lovevca said:


> Thank you so much for comparison shots-- they're both incredibly lovely!
> I'm curious as well if there's one you prefer.



Thank you, lovevca, but I still can't decide which I like better.  I'd planned on letting the large ones go if I liked the 3 motif better, but as of right now, they're here to stay.


----------



## HADASSA

Cavalier Girl said:


> HADASSA, I honestly don't know which I like better.  Though I can say for sure, the 3 motif are more comfortable.



Happy to hear that they are comfortable - I am seriously considering the 3-Flower Earrings [emoji1374]

I have lost interest in the 50th to be honest but we’ll see ...


----------



## txrosegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> Here are pictures of my Frivole 3 motif and large one motif for comparison.
> 
> View attachment 4011663
> View attachment 4011664


such a great comparison!! thank you! they look lovely on you 

your pics made me decide on the 3 motif frivole and eventually get the WG pave frivole down the road


----------



## Cavalier Girl

LOL!  HADASSA, I feel the same way.  I suspect if anything in the Alhambra line is offered, it's going to include diamonds, and I'm just not interested.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

txrosegirl said:


> such a great comparison!! thank you! they look lovely on you
> 
> your pics made me decide on the 3 motif frivole and eventually get the WG pave frivole down the road



Sounds like a good plan to me, txrosegirl!  You'll love them!


----------



## innerpeace85

Cavalier Girl said:


> Here are pictures of my Frivole 3 motif and large one motif for comparison.
> 
> View attachment 4011663
> View attachment 4011664


Both are gorgeous  
Are the 3 motifs earrings part of Frivole permanent line?


----------



## lovevca

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Both are gorgeous
> Are the 3 motifs earrings part of Frivole permanent line?


That's a terrific question -- I assume they are because they haven't been presented as a limited edition offering, but it'd be a terrible shame to find they're sold out and unavailable.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I think all the new Frivole editions are going to permanent.


----------



## 911snowball

These 3 motif Frivole earrings have really grabbed my attention! They are just gorgeous.  I am going to try to get to the boutique this weekend to try- I will be sure to post pics.  I am thrilled to hear that they are comfortable, I was concerned about that.


----------



## HADASSA

Cavalier Girl said:


> LOL!  HADASSA, I feel the same way.  I suspect if anything in the Alhambra line is offered, it's going to include diamonds, and I'm just not interested.



I think VCA should look at their “SUCCESS” with the Malachite/Pavé Pieces - they were NOT a big hit.

If they think that by having an “LE” stamp would make people rush out and buy them like hot cakes, then they’d better think again.

Then again, I may not be their target audience [emoji20]


----------



## cherylc

HADASSA said:


> I think VCA should look at their “SUCCESS” with the Malachite/Pavé Pieces - they were NOT a big hit.
> 
> If they think that by having an “LE” stamp would make people rush out and buy them like hot cakes, then they’d better think again.
> 
> Then again, I may not be their target audience [emoji20]



agreed! sorry but at that price point you make it inaccessible to many buyers so LE or not it’s not gonna sell out like they think.

but i have a feeling they are prob gonna do pave pieces for the anniversary too.

honestly would it kill them to come out with some new alhambra colour/stone offerings.


----------



## HADASSA

cherylc said:


> agreed! sorry but at that price point you make it inaccessible to many buyers so LE or not it’s not gonna sell out like they think.
> 
> but i have a feeling they are prob gonna do pave pieces for the anniversary too.
> 
> honestly would it kill them to come out with some new alhambra colour/stone offerings.



Maybe they will make a few Pave pieces, call them "LEs" and have their VVIPs purchase them before they trickle down to the masses (like the "Sweet" watches).

You know, it's not like we can't afford to purchase the Pave pieces, but lifestyle practicality overrides any Limited Edition ANYTHING any day.

Niche Marketing seems to be becoming rocket science for VCA - or maybe they are very well aware who they wish to target


----------



## lovevca

Cavalier Girl said:


> I think all the new Frivole editions are going to permanent.


...though the prices surely won't...


----------



## lovevca

HADASSA said:


> Maybe they will make a few Pave pieces, call them "LEs" and have their VVIPs purchase them before they trickle down to the masses (like the "Sweet" watches).
> 
> You know, it's not like we can't afford to purchase the Pave pieces, but lifestyle practicality overrides any Limited Edition ANYTHING any day.
> 
> Niche Marketing seems to be becoming rocket science for VCA - or maybe they are very well aware who they wish to target



You're probably right, Haddasa, though it could also be VCA has no clear strategy and simply no idea what they're doing.  Wouldn't be the first time I've witnessed this in a "top tier" company.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I think what they’ve done with the new Frivole pieces evidences that VCA is listening and providing beautiful options at a more accessible price point. The three-motif earrings and the large pin/pendant are particularly good buys. I would have purchased the pendant too, but my Neimans bill already is astronomical.

I agree with Hadassa. I’m not holding my breath for the 50 anniversary pieces. If they design something that I love, fills a gap in my jewelry box at a price point I can afford, then I’ll get it.

I did mention to my SA I would love to see Pave sapphire Alhambra pieces. I would love WG or PG and pink sapphire motifs. Sigh. A girl can dream.


----------



## park56

Cavalier Girl said:


> LOL!  HADASSA, I feel the same way.  I suspect if anything in the Alhambra line is offered, it's going to include diamonds, and I'm just not interested.



Same here! I was just hoping for something in a new, striking stone. Or the lavender ceramic.


----------



## HADASSA

lovevca said:


> You're probably right, Haddasa, though it could also be VCA has no clear strategy and simply no idea what they're doing.  Wouldn't be the first time I've witnessed this in a "top tier" company.



“Floundering” is the word that comes to mind (although, I wouldn’t say to any extremity).



etoupebirkin said:


> I think what they’ve done with the new Frivole pieces evidences that VCA is listening and providing beautiful options at a more accessible price point. The three-motif earrings and the large pin/pendant are particularly good buys. I would have purchased the pendant too, but my Neimans bill already is astronomical.
> 
> I agree with Hadassa. I’m not holding my breath for the 50 anniversary pieces. If they design something that I love, fills a gap in my jewelry box at a price point I can afford, then I’ll get it.



EB, I will call these new offerings Entry Level Pieces, which are indeed lovely. But as collectors’ items, I  hope that pieces offered for the 50th will give everyone (not just their target audience by offering Stone/Pavé Pieces) a chance to own a piece of this Historical Event.

My mother will kill me and f she knew I started a sentence with “But.” [emoji12]


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Maybe they will make a few Pave pieces, call them "LEs" and have their VVIPs purchase them before they trickle down to the masses (like the "Sweet" watches).
> 
> You know, it's not like we can't afford to purchase the Pave pieces, but lifestyle practicality overrides any Limited Edition ANYTHING any day.
> 
> Niche Marketing seems to be becoming rocket science for VCA - or maybe they are very well aware who they wish to target


I agree with this. 
Historically Vca has offered LE pieces that did not have diamonds. Examples are the alternating yg with malachite (lapis was also offered that year) along with the LE letterwood with the alternating pg and wood motifs. 
Perhaps the 50th does call for pave since it’s such a special occasion. 
A smarter strategy might be to offer BOTH- the alternating yg, pg, and wg pieces along with the pave versions for those collectors who would like to own such pieces.


----------



## Jinsun

Got my earrings a while ago. Haven’t had a chance to post them. I’m in love!  Been thinking about ordering the frivole cluster earrings. Hubby said I must be out of my mind, lol!  I’ll wait a few months


----------



## doloresmia

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 4013525
> View attachment 4013526
> 
> 
> Got my earrings a while ago. Haven’t had a chance to post them. I’m in love!  Been thinking about ordering the frivole cluster earrings. Hubby said I must be out of my mind, lol!  I’ll wait a few months



I love these!!!! So beautiful. Congratulations and hope you wear them all the time


----------



## HADASSA

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 4013525
> View attachment 4013526
> 
> 
> Got my earrings a while ago. Haven’t had a chance to post them. I’m in love!  Been thinking about ordering the frivole cluster earrings. Hubby said I must be out of my mind, lol!  I’ll wait a few months



Just gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> I agree with this.
> Historically Vca has offered LE pieces that did not have diamonds. Examples are the alternating yg with malachite (lapis was also offered that year) along with the LE letterwood with the alternating pg and wood motifs.
> Perhaps the 50th does call for pave since it’s such a special occasion.
> A smarter strategy might be to offer BOTH- the alternating yg, pg, and wg pieces along with the pave versions for those collectors who would like to own such pieces.



I love this option - makes it lifestyle friendly and affordable [emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Just gorgeous, Jensun!  IF I decide to dip my toes in the pave pool, these would be my first choice.  They look wonderful on you!


----------



## gagabag

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 4013525
> View attachment 4013526
> 
> 
> Got my earrings a while ago. Haven’t had a chance to post them. I’m in love!  Been thinking about ordering the frivole cluster earrings. Hubby said I must be out of my mind, lol!  I’ll wait a few months



Oh my! Very stunning! This is on my wishlist. Thank you for posting and reinforcing that I should redirect my focus back to this!


----------



## Jinsun

Thank you. I can’t wait to wear them out. Quick question, I’ve had my earrings loosen and the post changed out. I’ve never seen them in person prior to purchasing. Does my lotus ear clips look odd?  I didn’t notice at first but after looking at the picture I took, I can see the backs. Is this normal?


----------



## Meowwu

My new pavé frivole mini. 

They are quite small but still delicate. I wish there was a store nearby so I could have made the purchase/deposit prior to its launch under the pre-increase price.


----------



## nicole0612

Meowwu said:


> My new pavé frivole mini.
> 
> They are quite small but still delicate. I wish there was a store nearby so I could have made the purchase/deposit prior to its launch under the pre-increase price.
> 
> View attachment 4014138



So glad to see the first reveal of these here! Congrats! They are lovely.


----------



## voodoodoll2005

Meowwu said:


> My new pavé frivole mini.
> 
> They are quite small but still delicate. I wish there was a store nearby so I could have made the purchase/deposit prior to its launch under the pre-increase price.
> 
> View attachment 4014138


They look so pretty! Can you post a modeling shot in your ears?


----------



## Meowwu

nicole0612 said:


> So glad to see the first reveal of these here! Congrats! They are lovely.


Thank you.


----------



## Meowwu

voodoodoll2005 said:


> They look so pretty! Can you post a modeling shot in your ears?



Thank you. Here are some photos of when I tried them on in store (and with the necklace). 





(The flower of the necklace is the same size as the earrings but visually the necklace looks bigger. Lol) 

The mini pave is quite subtle. (Here is a comparisons photo of the regular yellow gold frivole: 



Shoutouts to my fellow TPF for helping me decide! )


----------



## lovevca

Meowwu said:


> Thank you. Here are some photos of when I tried them on in store (and with the necklace).
> 
> View attachment 4014310
> 
> View attachment 4014309
> 
> (The flower of the necklace is the same size as the earrings but visually the necklace looks bigger. Lol)
> 
> The mini pave is quite subtle. (Here is a comparisons photo of the regular yellow gold frivole:
> View attachment 4014312
> 
> 
> Shoutouts to my fellow TPF for helping me decide! )


Wow -- they really standout and I'm sure sparkle like crazy irl!  Congratulations!!


----------



## lovevca

Just saw on the VCA website that you can download these nifty size comparisons for the Frivole and Alhambra motifs.  Don't know if it's something new, but I hadn't noticed it before.
Meantime, VCA's real model action video I'd seen on their website a few weeks ago for the pg sweet-16 necklace is still gone. I hope they bring it back and more!


----------



## MissAnnette

Had a lot of fun trying on the new frivole pieces. I didn't take a lot of pictures, just videos to obsess over during my commute and for my youtube channel. The single flower frivole ring was a hit for me! Pictured here with my mini frivole and sweet MOP Alhambra bracelet, it is match made in heaven. It goes beautifully with the mini  frivole. I have been debating on whether or not to get a VCA ring (I'm more of a bracelet and necklace kind of girl - earrings and rings come secondary) but this ring is so stunning. She made it on my wishlist for sure. I have a ton of videos that I'll post on my instagram.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Jinsun, I see what you mean.  Can you show a picture of the back of the earring against a contrasting color?


----------



## lovevca

I just ordered the new 3 Frivole earrings and, unsurprisingly, they're already in short supply!
I'd been waiting until I could get to a boutique, but, when I saw all of a sudden they  were "no longer available" online,  I phoned right away and apparently snagged one of the last ones. 
Just a "heads up" for those who plan on getting them and may want them sooner than later.


----------



## Meowwu

lovevca said:


> Wow -- they really standout and I'm sure sparkle like crazy irl!  Congratulations!!


Thank you. I think it sparkles less due to my dark hair and the angle of my earlobe (which makes a huge difference on how much the earrings appears to shine at differences angles).


----------



## innerpeace85

I have small YG frivole earrings. Would it be repetitive to have 3 flower Frivole and Socrates 3 flower in YG?
Why didnt VCA do the 3 flower Frivole in white gold??


----------



## MissAnnette

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I have small YG frivole earrings. Would it be repetitive to have 3 flower Frivole and Socrates 3 flower in YG?
> Why didnt VCA do the 3 flower Frivole in white gold??



I tried on the 3 flower frivole earrings and I was BLOWN away! They are a statement piece for sure. I compared it with the large frivole earrings and I prefer it hands down. There's something so elegant and unique about it. I have no idea why the new additions are limited only to the YG. My SA said she is patiently waiting for the WG collection but has no idea if it will ever come to pass.


----------



## Meowwu

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I have small YG frivole earrings. Would it be repetitive to have 3 flower Frivole and Socrates 3 flower in YG?
> Why didnt VCA do the 3 flower Frivole in white gold??


I actually don’t think its repetitive! The 3 flower earrings look very different from the single motifs. They hang from the earrings more, bigger and style totally differently.


----------



## lovevca

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I have small YG frivole earrings. Would it be repetitive to have 3 flower Frivole and Socrates 3 flower in YG?
> Why didnt VCA do the 3 flower Frivole in white gold??


Hahaha...embarrassing as it is to admit, once my 3 flower Frivole earrings arrive, I will have the small, large and 3 flower Frivole in yg, the wg pave Frivole and the 3 Socrate earrings, all of which I truly wear A LOT.
Suffice to say, I'm crazy about the Frivole design although I do love my lonely Socrate too, and they all serve for slightly different occassions and moods.
So, short answer is I don't think your threesome would be redundant though I'd recommend the Socrate in wg pave for more variety.
ps I think it's only a matter of time before they offer the 3 Frivole in wg and/or pave.


----------



## innerpeace85

lovevca said:


> Hahaha...embarrassing as it is to admit, once my 3 flower Frivole earrings arrive, I will have the small, large and 3 flower Frivole in yg, the wg pave Frivole and the 3 Socrate earrings, all of which I truly wear A LOT.
> Suffice to say, I'm crazy about the Frivole design although I do love my lonely Socrate too, and they all serve for slightly different occassions and moods.
> So, short answer is I don't think your threesome would be redundant though I'd recommend the Socrate in wg pave for more variety.
> ps I think it's only a matter of time before they offer the 3 Frivole in wg and/or pave.


Thanks for the reply! I will try the 3 motif Frivole sometime this week and post mod shots here.
I plan on getting the lotus in WG and thats why Socrates earrings in YG. Probably I will add the VA in YG pave too. I have become VCA crazy for sure!!!


----------



## Jinsun

Cavalier Girl said:


> Jinsun, I see what you mean.  Can you show a picture of the back of the earring against a contrasting color?









Maybe I’m just looking too into it...being ocd about it. I should just not worry and enjoy them.

At first maybe I thought it was the angle of my piercing but I went through my hubby’s text with the SA and they look the same, before the posts were altered.


----------



## Jinsun

Meowwu said:


> Thank you. Here are some photos of when I tried them on in store (and with the necklace).
> 
> View attachment 4014310
> 
> View attachment 4014309
> 
> (The flower of the necklace is the same size as the earrings but visually the necklace looks bigger. Lol)
> 
> The mini pave is quite subtle. (Here is a comparisons photo of the regular yellow gold frivole:
> View attachment 4014312
> 
> 
> Shoutouts to my fellow TPF for helping me decide! )



Congratulations. They are just too sweet .


----------



## Jinsun

lovevca said:


> I just ordered the new 3 Frivole earrings and, unsurprisingly, they're already in short supply!
> I'd been waiting until I could get to a boutique, but, when I saw all of a sudden they  were "no longer available" online,  I phoned right away and apparently snagged one of the last ones.
> Just a "heads up" for those who plan on getting them and may want them sooner than later.



Oh no say it isn’t so!  I really want them but not sure how hubby will feel since I recently got the lotus. 


Idk why vca didn’t release the new frivoles in different metals. I’m sure they will make the cluster frivole in wg. Right now of course yg will be easier to commit too but if they do release it in wg, it will be a hard decision!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I have small YG frivole earrings. Would it be repetitive to have 3 flower Frivole and Socrates 3 flower in YG?
> Why didnt VCA do the 3 flower Frivole in white gold??


I would not purchase the 3 flower frivole earrings if I already owned the socrate in yg although they are very pretty.  In yg I just feel that the designs are so similar.
Quite honestly I won't be surprised to see these new earrings offered in wg next.


----------



## gagabag

Sigh! I wish they start rolling out the 3-flower frivole in wg too


----------



## Meowwu

Jinsun said:


> Congratulations. They are just too sweet .


Thank you


----------



## lovevca

Jinsun said:


> Oh no say it isn’t so!  I really want them but not sure how hubby will feel since I recently got the lotus.
> 
> 
> Idk why vca didn’t release the new frivoles in different metals. I’m sure they will make the cluster frivole in wg. Right now of course yg will be easier to commit too but if they do release it in wg, it will be a hard decision!



It may actually NOT be so!
A friend just emailed me that they're once again available to buy online, so my being told they were in "short supply'" may have been a false alarm. Sorry!
Nonetheless, I think there's a good chance they'll still temporarily sell out given how popular I was also told (for what that's worth) they've been, the way I believe the mini friovle earrings were unavailable for a bit.


----------



## 911snowball

I am hoping they release the 3 flower Frivole in yg pave!  I am an owner of multiple Frivole earrings and was considering the single flower yg pave for my collection in the future. After seeing the new 3 flower design, I am just enchanted!  It would add better variety to my collection of my beautiful flowers!


----------



## sjunky13

Hey lovelies! I took a break, but I am back!
I almost bought a lot of stuff , so I decided to step away and see what I really want and take it slow! I need to go back and read everyone's posts.
 I hope there are new Frivole reveals! Missed this place so much.


----------



## Aimee3

Welcome back!   
I love this thread!!!


----------



## Coconuts40

lovevca said:


> *ps I think it's only a matter of time before they offer the 3 Frivole in wg and/or pave*.



I think you may be right on this!!  I could see them offering this in a pave version, especially now that they offer the single mini in pave.  I think I will hold off and wait to see what they bring next year, but I have to say, the 3 flower Socrate is one of my favourite VCA earrings and you are so lucky to own them!!


----------



## innerpeace85

Lotus earrings are USD 20,200. Weren't they USD17200 before?
https://www.vancleefarpels.com/ca/e...us/vcaro96b00-lotus-earrings-small-model.html
Thanks!


----------



## innerpeace85

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Lotus earrings are USD 20,200. Weren't they USD17200 before?
> https://www.vancleefarpels.com/ca/e...us/vcaro96b00-lotus-earrings-small-model.html
> Thanks!


Sorry this is wrong information. It is Canadian dollar and I freaked out!!! My heart cant handle one more VCA price increase


----------



## lovevca

Coconuts40 said:


> I think you may be right on this!!  I could see them offering this in a pave version, especially now that they offer the single mini in pave.  I think I will hold off and wait to see what they bring next year, but I have to say, the 3 flower Socrate is one of my favourite VCA earrings and you are so lucky to own them!!



That makes complete sense to wait and see.  
In my case, I feel I have enough pave earrings (famous last words) and I figure the price will only keep going up at this rate, though if they come out in pink gold I will likely regret this since I am short on pg earrings and have recently become enchanted by the color. 
And, thanks, I do feel very lucky to own the 3 flower Socrate, but I have a feeling I will like the 3 Frivole as much or more!


----------



## Notorious Pink

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Lotus earrings are USD 20,200. Weren't they USD17200 before?
> https://www.vancleefarpels.com/ca/e...us/vcaro96b00-lotus-earrings-small-model.html
> Thanks!



Whew! Glad you caught the issue - I was starting to freak out a little!


----------



## innerpeace85

BBC said:


> Whew! Glad you caught the issue - I was starting to freak out a little!


I am saving up to buy Lotus earrings and I would be maaaaaaaaadddd  if they increase the price any further!! Hahaha


----------



## tbbbjb

Photos didn’t post.


----------



## tbbbjb

I’ve personally concluded based on the photos (and my personal collection) that the frivole trio earclips are different enough to justify them in addition to the Socrates.  But, I don’t know that I will pull the trigger on them.


----------



## tbbbjb

I am not near a VCA so I rely on photos on the forum to make my purchasing decisions.  I have been pondering the 3 motif frivoles in comparison to the Socrates (mine are in YG).  Here are some photos a sales representative was kind enough to share with me:


----------



## tbbbjb

I am also interested in the YG extra large frivole clip and I was sent a wonderful comparison photo of it with the large YG frivole and the large YG pave frivole:


----------



## Coconuts40

tbbbjb said:


> I am not near a VCA so I rely on photos on the forum to make my purchasing decisions.  I have been pondering the 3 motif frivoles in comparison to the Socrates (mine are in YG).  Here are some photos a sales representative was kind enough to share with me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020197
> View attachment 4020198
> View attachment 4020199
> View attachment 4020200





tbbbjb said:


> I am also interested in the YG extra large frivole clip and I was sent a wonderful comparison photo of it with the large YG frivole and the large YG pave frivole:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020204



Wow these photos are gorgeous, thank you for sharing!  I do agree they are different enough from the 3 flower Socrate.


----------



## Coconuts40

tbbbjb said:


> I am not near a VCA so I rely on photos on the forum to make my purchasing decisions.  I have been pondering the 3 motif frivoles in comparison to the Socrates (mine are in YG).  Here are some photos a sales representative was kind enough to share with me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020197
> View attachment 4020198
> View attachment 4020199
> View attachment 4020200





tbbbjb said:


> I am also interested in the YG extra large frivole clip and I was sent a wonderful comparison photo of it with the large YG frivole and the large YG pave frivole:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020204



The necklaces are also gorgeous.  I want them all!!!


----------



## birkin10600

tbbbjb said:


> I am not near a VCA so I rely on photos on the forum to make my purchasing decisions.  I have been pondering the 3 motif frivoles in comparison to the Socrates (mine are in YG).  Here are some photos a sales representative was kind enough to share with me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020197
> View attachment 4020198
> View attachment 4020199
> View attachment 4020200


Look so gorgeous on you![emoji7]


----------



## tbbbjb

birkin10600 said:


> Look so gorgeous on you![emoji7]



Not me.  My sales associate.  But, thank you!


----------



## lovevca

tbbbjb said:


> I am not near a VCA so I rely on photos on the forum to make my purchasing decisions.  I have been pondering the 3 motif frivoles in comparison to the Socrates (mine are in YG).  Here are some photos a sales representative was kind enough to share with me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020197
> View attachment 4020198
> View attachment 4020199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =QUOTE]



Thank you for sharing those fantastic photos and what a beautiful SA!
I have the wg 3 Socrate earrings and just ordered the yg 3 Frivole earrings so I'm happy to see they are pretty different from one another.
I hope sbelle doesn't mind, but I roughly photoshopped a photo I saved of her wearing her yg 3 Socrate earrings, in case it might be helpful.  I tried to keep the size comparable.
Can't give enough kudos to VCA for this latest release!
ps Thank you so much sbelle for all the photos you've so generously shared!!  You really deserve a commission from VCA for all the enabling you're responsible for.


----------



## HADASSA

If anyone is still looking for the 3-Flower Frivole Earrings, my NM DSA has a pair on hold for me.

Please PM for info.


----------



## Toronto24

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I am saving up to buy Lotus earrings and I would be maaaaaaaaadddd  if they increase the price any further!! Hahaha



At my VCA they had a catalogue with all of their items and prices. There were some items highlighted in a different colour which my SA told me meant they were going to be discontinued. The lotus earrings, pendant, and ring were highlighted. My SA said that these items were going to be discontinued. I am not sure if this is accurate information but I would recommend checking with your boutique to make sure you are able to get them later when you plan on it!


----------



## lovevca

My kids may have all outgrown Easter egg decorating, but I'm still into it, VCA style that is! 
Happy Easter!!!


----------



## tbbbjb

Happy Easter Sunday!

Happy Passover!

Happy Spring!

May we all have a wonderful Sunday bedecked in VCA [emoji6]


----------



## lovevca

Happy Passover!!
Here's my belated VCA tribute...


----------



## baghagg

lovevca said:


> Happy Passover!!
> Here's my belated VCA tribute...
> View attachment 4025883


 How fabulous and creative!


----------



## birkin10600

baghagg said:


> How fabulous and creative!


Fabulous collection you have! Love them all. [emoji7]


----------



## Notorious Pink

lovevca said:


> Happy Passover!!
> Here's my belated VCA tribute...
> View attachment 4025883



Oh, I love this! Happy belated Passover!

I recently leaned that the largest Seder in the world is in Kathmandu. L’Shana Haba’a Kathmandu! (Every year we say “Next Year in Jerusalem”...this is a twist!)


----------



## nicole0612

lovevca said:


> Happy Passover!!
> Here's my belated VCA tribute...
> View attachment 4025883



What a lovely image!
The variety but symmetry in these items is so beautiful. I can’t pick a favorite!


----------



## lovevca

Thank you so much baghagg,birkin10600, BBC, and nicole0612 for your very kind words, and thank you, too, all those who 'liked' my posts!!
I was thinking it was a bit too silly, but I thoroughly enjoy my VCA jewelry and am so happy to have others to share the joy with!


----------



## Gal4Dior

I have a question for you all. I have heard about good places to purchase Van Cleef, but I haven’t seen too many recommendations to sell my VCA. I got severely low balled on Fashionphile for a pair of earrings worn once, and now they are with AFF but have not sold. Are there other websites that are good for consignment? TIA


----------



## lovevca

LVSistinaMM said:


> I have a question for you all. I have heard about good places to purchase Van Cleef, but I haven’t seen too many recommendations to sell my VCA. I got severely low balled on Fashionphile for a pair of earrings worn once, and now they are with AFF but have not sold. Are there other websites that are good for consignment? TIA


I recommend the TheRealReal. Though I haven't sold any VCA jewelry, my Tiffany, Cartier and other fairly well-known brand jewelry has sold quickly and at what I considered a fair price. They have a brick and mortar store now in NYC which helps and, if you're near one of their offices, you can bring your stuff in for an appraisal.
Good luck!


----------



## lynne_ross

X


----------



## lynne_ross

X


----------



## HADASSA

@lynne_ross, thank you for the eye candy this morning.

But would you ever consider wearing the Earrings by themselves? I do find that the WG Pavé really looks better with the pink undertones of your skin.

My vote is for the Frivole WG Pavé [emoji7]


----------



## lynne_ross

HADASSA said:


> @lynne_ross, thank you for the eye candy this morning.
> 
> But would you ever consider wearing the Earrings by themselves? I do find that the WG Pavé really looks better with the pink undertones of your skin.
> 
> My vote is for the Frivole WG Pavé [emoji7]


Thanks for the comment. That is what I am struggling with - wear on own or with wg necklace. I think to start I would like it to go with yg since I wear a lot of yg. Also the frivole is my fav style for yg, so could get another style in wg later on.


----------



## Coconuts40

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks for the comment. That is what I am struggling with - wear on own or with wg necklace. I think to start I would like it to go with yg since I wear a lot of yg. Also the frivole is my fav style for yg, so could get another style in wg later on.



I really agree with this comment.  Your photos are beautiful and they all look great on you but I have to admit when comparing your photos of YG pave  frivole vs WG pave frivole I think the YG frivole look great on you, and  with your necklace!  There are a lot of great WG pave options, but the YG pave frivole are outstanding!


----------



## HADASSA

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks for the comment. That is what I am struggling with - wear on own or with wg necklace. I think to start I would like it to go with yg since I wear a lot of yg. Also the frivole is my fav style for yg, so could get another style in wg later on.



A no brainer  [emoji6]


----------



## lynne_ross

Coconuts40 said:


> I really agree with this comment.  Your photos are beautiful and they all look great on you but I have to admit when comparing your photos of YG pave  frivole vs WG pave frivole I think the YG frivole look great on you, and  with your necklace!  There are a lot of great WG pave options, but the YG pave frivole are outstanding!


Thanks. 
This is why I need to think ahead with vca of what I want to own longer term! I am also considering one of the rings. Which just confuses me further on what colour to get :/


----------



## Aimee3

It might just be the angle of the camera, but I think the shape of the frivoles sit on your ear better than the other earring.  I’m not a fan of mixing gold colors but especially with earrings and necklaces since they are worn so close together.  Both colors look beautiful on you but I prefer the YG because the petals seem more pronounced.  Could be because I went with YG for myself so maybe I’m
biased.


----------



## Aimee3

LVSistinaMM said:


> I have a question for you all. I have heard about good places to purchase Van Cleef, but I haven’t seen too many recommendations to sell my VCA. I got severely low balled on Fashionphile for a pair of earrings worn once, and now they are with AFF but have not sold. Are there other websites that are good for consignment? TIA



I see ads all the time for Heritage auctions and they have locations around the US.  I have never bought or sold with them so I have no experience with them. You could go online and see previous auction prices or call and speak to someone there. I just saw an ad today with 2 vc&a pieces that had sold but I couldn’t tell if they were “good” prices since it wasn’t clear to me what sizes the items were.


----------



## Gal4Dior

lovevca said:


> I recommend the TheRealReal. Though I haven't sold any VCA jewelry, my Tiffany, Cartier and other fairly well-known brand jewelry has sold quickly and at what I considered a fair price. They have a brick and mortar store now in NYC which helps and, if you're near one of their offices, you can bring your stuff in for an appraisal.
> Good luck!



Thanks!! I have been weary about the RealReal when it comes to buying bags, but selling on the website may be easier. [emoji4]


----------



## Toronto24

lynne_ross said:


> And here are the 3 earrings I am deciding between (leaning towards yellow gold ones). My SA was SO helpful taking pics and making suggestions on earrings and what to wear with what.



Lynne thanks for the eye candy! These are all beautiful! Sounds like you are leaning towards the YG pave frivole- I think they are a great choice, I find them to be warm in YG although I love the WG as well. 

Are you planning on getting a btf frivole ring as well? Which one?


----------



## lynne_ross

Toronto24 said:


> Lynne thanks for the eye candy! These are all beautiful! Sounds like you are leaning towards the YG pave frivole- I think they are a great choice, I find them to be warm in YG although I love the WG as well.
> 
> Are you planning on getting a btf frivole ring as well? Which one?


Thanks. Yes I am leaning towards the Yg frivoles to go with all the Yg I wear. The wg are gorgeous too, but i feel I can find another style in wg I like. I am not planning to buy until later this year so time to decide. 
I would like a btf ring longer term. I am not a ring person so need to ensure I will actually wear it and that it is a good purchase for me. Why I am tempted to start with the Yg non pave one and see how I like it.


----------



## Aimee3

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks. Yes I am leaning towards the Yg frivoles to go with all the Yg I wear. The wg are gorgeous too, but i feel I can find another style in wg I like. I am not planning to buy until later this year so time to decide.
> I would like a btf ring longer term. I am not a ring person so need to ensure I will actually wear it and that it is a good purchase for me. Why I am tempted to start with the Yg non pave one and see how I like it.



Lynne, if you live in a colder climate and wear gloves a lot, I suggest you bring a pair with you to see if they’ll fit over the ring.  I have certain items that are impossible to wear with gloves which means they are limited to warm months  only and don’t get much use.


----------



## lynne_ross

Aimee3 said:


> Lynne, if you live in a colder climate and wear gloves a lot, I suggest you bring a pair with you to see if they’ll fit over the ring.  I have certain items that are impossible to wear with gloves which means they are limited to warm months  only and don’t get much use.



This is a great suggestion! I have this problem with my engagement ring which I rarely take off and yet it is a solitaire so nothing in size compared to the frivole. I live in Toronto, so big consideration since I prefer gloves to mitts. Thanks!


----------



## klynneann

lynne_ross said:


> This is a great suggestion! I have this problem with my engagement ring which I rarely take off and yet it is a solitaire so nothing in size compared to the frivole. I live in Toronto, so big consideration since I prefer gloves to mitts. Thanks!


Have you tried turning your ring in when wearing gloves?  It definitely works much better for me!


----------



## lynne_ross

klynneann said:


> Have you tried turning your ring in when wearing gloves?  It definitely works much better for me!


That doesn’t work for me (usually pushing stroller), to the side works best. They need to design gloves with this problem in mind!


----------



## klynneann

lynne_ross said:


> That doesn’t work for me (usually pushing stroller), to the side works best. They need to design gloves with this problem in mind!


Ah, yeah, that would be annoying while pushing a stroller.


----------



## Aimee3

lynne_ross said:


> That doesn’t work for me (usually pushing stroller), to the side works best. They need to design gloves with this problem in mind!



That’s a great idea!!! There would definitely be a market for those kinds of gloves.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lynne_ross said:


> And here are the 3 earrings I am deciding between (leaning towards yellow gold ones). My SA was SO helpful taking pics and making suggestions on earrings and what to wear with what.


Wg frivole pave!


----------



## Jinsun

Tried this on when I got a chance to visit VCA. It was love. Getting them lengthened and adjusted. I can’t wait.


----------



## Jinsun

lynne_ross said:


> And here are the 3 earrings I am deciding between (leaning towards yellow gold ones). My SA was SO helpful taking pics and making suggestions on earrings and what to wear with what.




I was about to buy the frivoles but went with the lotus. I wanted the lotus at first but didn’t ask bc of the price diff but when hubby suggested it I took it!  Unlike you I didn’t get to try them on before buying or compare side by side but I have no regrets. They have nice dimensions. Can’t go wrong with any of the choices. If you like the lotus but prefer YG maybe you can find one pre owned. I read a few posts back that the lotus are being discontinued. Not sure which pieces. 

Btw, you have beautiful hands. Rings look fantastic. I have short stubby fingers so usually I don’t even bother trying on or looking at rings. I would like your hands


----------



## Jinsun

Sorry for the multiple posts, I forgot to mention this......but I got a text from a SA stating there will be a price increase. She said it was the Alhambra line. That’s all I know.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Jinsun said:


> Sorry for the multiple posts, I forgot to mention this......but I got a text from a SA stating there will be a price increase. She said it was the Alhambra line. That’s all I know.



For what country?


----------



## Jinsun

Cavalier Girl said:


> For what country?




I live in the US. In the text she said sometime this month but no specific date. When I tried on the cluster frivole I was also interested in magic MOP but the store didn’t have any Magic in to try on for size. 

So she text me few days after my visit stating she got magic earclips in and that prices were going up this month.


----------



## NewBe

Jinsun said:


> I live in the US. In the text she said sometime this month but no specific date. When I tried on the cluster frivole I was also interested in magic MOP but the store didn’t have any Magic in to try on for size.
> 
> So she text me few days after my visit stating she got magic earclips in and that prices were going up this month.



My memory may be wrong.  But I think some of the carnelian Alhambra pieces have already gone up in price in US this month.  Is this another one?  Or the boutique playing catching up?


----------



## lynne_ross

Jinsun said:


> I was about to buy the frivoles but went with the lotus. I wanted the lotus at first but didn’t ask bc of the price diff but when hubby suggested it I took it!  Unlike you I didn’t get to try them on before buying or compare side by side but I have no regrets. They have nice dimensions. Can’t go wrong with any of the choices. If you like the lotus but prefer YG maybe you can find one pre owned. I read a few posts back that the lotus are being discontinued. Not sure which pieces.
> 
> Btw, you have beautiful hands. Rings look fantastic. I have short stubby fingers so usually I don’t even bother trying on or looking at rings. I would like your hands



Thank you, so sweet!
I hope the lotus are not being discounted, they are so beautiful and was considering of getting them later as my wg pair.


----------



## Toronto24

lynne_ross said:


> Thank you, so sweet!
> I hope the lotus are not being discounted, they are so beautiful and was considering of getting them later as my wg pair.



I do believe the lotus are being discontinued. I was showed a list/catalogue of items with several highlighted meaning they were being discontinued. The lotus earrings and pendant (the regular size not openwork) were highlighted. If you are considering them perhaps check with your SA to confirm (I’m going by what my SA was showing me).

I know you shop at Yorkdale VCA but I love shopping at Birks for the deposit option (can hang on to things without a big commitment and it allows flexibility to think about it and you can change your mind, the deposit is fully refundable).  Looks like you have several beauties on your list for this year!


----------



## lovevca

Toronto24 said:


> I do believe the lotus are being discontinued. I was showed a list/catalogue of items with several highlighted meaning they were being discontinued. The lotus earrings and pendant (the regular size not openwork) were highlighted. If you are considering them perhaps check with your SA to confirm (I’m going by what my SA was showing me).
> 
> I know you shop at Yorkdale VCA but I love shopping at Birks for the deposit option (can hang on to things without a big commitment and it allows flexibility to think about it and you can change your mind, the deposit is fully refundable).  Looks like you have several beauties on your list for this year!


I've been considering the lotus earrings (along with a zillion other pieces) and I wonder/hope the lotus was highlighted for being discontinued just from Birks, as opposed to all of VCA.
Almost a year ago, I heard the pave vintage Alhambra earrings were being discontinued, to the disbelief of many, but other than a price decrease (which I assume won't stay) nothing's happened.
So here's hoping!


----------



## JPeace

How has your mini frivole bracelet been as far as scratches/wear and tear since it doesn't lay flat?  Between your mini MOP, mini frivole, and the mini frivole diamond bracelet you tried on...which would be your favorite?




MissAnnette said:


> Had a lot of fun trying on the new frivole pieces. I didn't take a lot of pictures, just videos to obsess over during my commute and for my youtube channel. The single flower frivole ring was a hit for me! Pictured here with my mini frivole and sweet MOP Alhambra bracelet, it is match made in heaven. It goes beautifully with the mini  frivole. I have been debating on whether or not to get a VCA ring (I'm more of a bracelet and necklace kind of girl - earrings and rings come secondary) but this ring is so stunning. She made it on my wishlist for sure. I have a ton of videos that I'll post on my instagram.


----------



## sammix3

Does anyone know how much the increase will be?


----------



## kate2828

This may have been covered already but haven’t been able to find a thread. I would love to add a vca bracelet to my current solo plain Cartier love in rose gold. I’ve been debating between the Alhambra malachite and the perlee signature in rose gold. The perlee looks beautiful against my cartier and stacks evenly. My concern with the Alhambra is that it will tangle easily and/or get scratched or scratch the love. For those of you who wear a bangle and the vca Alhambra bracelets together how do you deal with the tangling? Thanks!


----------



## SilverBen

kate2828 said:


> This may have been covered already but haven’t been able to find a thread. I would love to add a vca bracelet to my current solo plain Cartier love in rose gold. I’ve been debating between the Alhambra malachite and the perlee signature in rose gold. The perlee looks beautiful against my cartier and stacks evenly. My concern with the Alhambra is that it will tangle easily and/or get scratched or scratch the love. For those of you who wear a bangle and the vca Alhambra bracelets together how do you deal with the tangling? Thanks!



I wear the 10 diamond love in yg with my malachite vintage alhambra bracelet I don’t really have any issues. You can have the alhambra bracelet modified to fit you properly and it will pair very nicely with the love!


----------



## kate2828

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> I wear the 10 diamond love in yg with my malachite vintage alhambra bracelet I don’t really have any issues. You can have the alhambra bracelet modified to fit you properly and it will pair very nicely with the love!


 
Thank you! Curious to know how the malachite has held up. How long have you had it and has it gone dull? I have heard complaints about this but the stone is so beautiful.


----------



## SilverBen

kate2828 said:


> Thank you! Curious to know how the malachite has held up. How long have you had it and has it gone dull? I have heard complaints about this but the stone is so beautiful.



Ive had it since around new years this year and it definitely is not as polished and pristine as when I received it. With that said, I wouldn’t describe it as “dull” as the color is sill very bright and vibrant. If anything I would just say it has starting becoming matte lol. I personally like my jewelry to show wear and character so It doesn’t bother me. All the malachite pieces are different too so if you find one you really love I wouldn’t hesitate, I regret not having bought mine sooner just because I was worried about the nature of the stone. Hope that helps!


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,
So I saw this thread in VCA forum "VCA regrets" and that kind of resonated with the thoughts running through my mind past few days..
I have the Frivole YG small earrings. But after seeing the 3 flower YG earrings, I am wondering if I should have gotten that instead and then add Lotus earrings and pave alhambra vintage YG earrings later. I have even thought about letting go off the small YG earrings and getting the 3 flower Frivole earrings. Am I making a mistake? Thanks!


----------



## Meowwu

Toronto24 said:


> I do believe the lotus are being discontinued. I was showed a list/catalogue of items with several highlighted meaning they were being discontinued. The lotus earrings and pendant (the regular size not openwork) were highlighted. If you are considering them perhaps check with your SA to confirm (I’m going by what my SA was showing me).
> 
> I know you shop at Yorkdale VCA but I love shopping at Birks for the deposit option (can hang on to things without a big commitment and it allows flexibility to think about it and you can change your mind, the deposit is fully refundable).  Looks like you have several beauties on your list for this year!


@Toronto24 May I ask you what the deposit system is? Are you referring to their payment schedule option? Thank you.


----------



## Coconuts40

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> So I saw this thread in VCA forum "VCA regrets" and that kind of resonated with the thoughts running through my mind past few days..
> I have the Frivole YG small earrings. But after seeing the 3 flower YG earrings, I am wondering if I should have gotten that instead and then add Lotus earrings and pave alhambra vintage YG earrings later. I have even thought about letting go off the small YG earrings and getting the 3 flower Frivole earrings. Am I making a mistake? Thanks!



This is a really tough one.  I understand completely how you feel.  I regretted purchasing my Lotus earrings at one point and wish I purchased the pave Frivole instead.  But now I am so happy I have the Lotus as they sit better on my ear than the pave Frivole and I just love my Lotus again tenfold.  But I remember I sat in regret for a few months, and given the price point, regret is difficult!

I don't think you should beat yourself up too much, as I am sure when you purchased the YG small frivole, the 3-flower wasn't available?  the small YG frivole are beautiful but if you have fallen out of love with them, you may want to sell them.  However, I have a feeling VCA will soon offer the 3-flower frivole in pave.  It's just a feeling I have given the mini frivole are now offered in pave.  You may want to hold onto the small YG frivole a while longer and see if this comes true.  At that point, you will be lucky to purchase them in pave and have the best of both worlds!


----------



## Toronto24

lovevca said:


> I've been considering the lotus earrings (along with a zillion other pieces) and I wonder/hope the lotus was highlighted for being discontinued just from Birks, as opposed to all of VCA.
> Almost a year ago, I heard the pave vintage Alhambra earrings were being discontinued, to the disbelief of many, but other than a price decrease (which I assume won't stay) nothing's happened.
> So here's hoping!



That could definitely be true that it may have been a catalogue specific to Birks VCA and not VCA in genera. I didn’t specify as I already have them but for those considering the lotus I would definitely check!


----------



## Jinsun

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> So I saw this thread in VCA forum "VCA regrets" and that kind of resonated with the thoughts running through my mind past few days..
> I have the Frivole YG small earrings. But after seeing the 3 flower YG earrings, I am wondering if I should have gotten that instead and then add Lotus earrings and pave alhambra vintage YG earrings later. I have even thought about letting go off the small YG earrings and getting the 3 flower Frivole earrings. Am I making a mistake? Thanks!




My very first pair of vca earrings were the YG small frivoles. They were my only pair for a few years. Couldn’t get myself to pay so much for the vintage Alhambra so I got the sweet in onyx.  Then I got the pave vintage and mini frivoles in WG as they were just realeased and wanted a pair of wg vca earrings that were nice and simple. This year for our 10yr and my bday I wanted the pave frivole, but got the lotus instead. And a few days ago I purchased the frivole clusters which I’m waiting on as they are getting adjusted. So mainly my earrings are frivoles and I have no regrets. Each earring have different looks.  I love all of them, pave just a bit more.


----------



## Fem1014

Jinsun said:


> I live in the US. In the text she said sometime this month but no specific date. When I tried on the cluster frivole I was also interested in magic MOP but the store didn’t have any Magic in to try on for size.
> 
> So she text me few days after my visit stating she got magic earclips in and that prices were going up this month.



My SA told me the 26th.


----------



## lasttotheparty

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> So I saw this thread in VCA forum "VCA regrets" and that kind of resonated with the thoughts running through my mind past few days..
> I have the Frivole YG small earrings. But after seeing the 3 flower YG earrings, I am wondering if I should have gotten that instead and then add Lotus earrings and pave alhambra vintage YG earrings later. I have even thought about letting go off the small YG earrings and getting the 3 flower Frivole earrings. Am I making a mistake? Thanks!


Please don't feel regret. Its such an awful feeling. You chose the small frivoles for a reason...and most likely that was love. A friend and I live in opposite ends of the country. We both tried on the three frivole cluster earrings, and we both definitely preferred the small frivoles. So it all depends on what works best for you, no one else.  Enjoy and wear your small frivoles and I think you will realize how much do you love them. They are spectacular!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gracilan

kate2828 said:


> This may have been covered already but haven’t been able to find a thread. I would love to add a vca bracelet to my current solo plain Cartier love in rose gold. I’ve been debating between the Alhambra malachite and the perlee signature in rose gold. The perlee looks beautiful against my cartier and stacks evenly. My concern with the Alhambra is that it will tangle easily and/or get scratched or scratch the love. For those of you who wear a bangle and the vca Alhambra bracelets together how do you deal with the tangling? Thanks!




..I wear a YG Love with Alhambra YG & Carnelian...they don’t tangle at all and I did not have the bracelet adjusted...


----------



## lynne_ross

Toronto24 said:


> I do believe the lotus are being discontinued. I was showed a list/catalogue of items with several highlighted meaning they were being discontinued. The lotus earrings and pendant (the regular size not openwork) were highlighted. If you are considering them perhaps check with your SA to confirm (I’m going by what my SA was showing me).
> 
> I know you shop at Yorkdale VCA but I love shopping at Birks for the deposit option (can hang on to things without a big commitment and it allows flexibility to think about it and you can change your mind, the deposit is fully refundable).  Looks like you have several beauties on your list for this year!



Thanks for info. I will definately ask my SA. 

Good to know about deposit option at birks. I haven’t even been in the store since I started buying VCA, feels like I am cheating on my SA haha.


----------



## Gracilan

kate2828 said:


> This may have been covered already but haven’t been able to find a thread. I would love to add a vca bracelet to my current solo plain Cartier love in rose gold. I’ve been debating between the Alhambra malachite and the perlee signature in rose gold. The perlee looks beautiful against my cartier and stacks evenly. My concern with the Alhambra is that it will tangle easily and/or get scratched or scratch the love. For those of you who wear a bangle and the vca Alhambra bracelets together how do you deal with the tangling? Thanks!




I wear a YG Love, classic, with Vintage Alhambra YG & carnelian and they don’t tangle at all...they both fit loose and I did not have the sizing adjusted...good luck, they’re beautiful together...classy...definately no scratching on the Alhambra, the Love has faint, minimal scratches but they were there before I added the Alhambra...I see no difference.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> So I saw this thread in VCA forum "VCA regrets" and that kind of resonated with the thoughts running through my mind past few days..
> I have the Frivole YG small earrings. But after seeing the 3 flower YG earrings, I am wondering if I should have gotten that instead and then add Lotus earrings and pave alhambra vintage YG earrings later. I have even thought about letting go off the small YG earrings and getting the 3 flower Frivole earrings. Am I making a mistake? Thanks!


It is a matter of opinion but I do not feel that you have made a mistake.
Both earring styles are beautiful but the single yg frivole earrings is a classic.  The single flower is beautiful and chic. Timeless.
I have the earrings in large yg, pave,and the mini and I STILL want the small yg.  I tried on the cluster style and they were just not for me, TBH.
 For myself prefer the simplicity and clean design of the single flower in both sizes.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Coconuts40 said:


> This is a really tough one.  I understand completely how you feel.  I regretted purchasing my Lotus earrings at one point and wish I purchased the pave Frivole instead.  But now I am so happy I have the Lotus as they sit better on my ear than the pave Frivole and I just love my Lotus again tenfold.  But I remember I sat in regret for a few months, and given the price point, regret is difficult!
> 
> I don't think you should beat yourself up too much, as I am sure when you purchased the YG small frivole, the 3-flower wasn't available?  the small YG frivole are beautiful but if you have fallen out of love with them, you may want to sell them.  However, I have a feeling VCA will soon offer the 3-flower frivole in pave.  It's just a feeling I have given the mini frivole are now offered in pave.  You may want to hold onto the small YG frivole a while longer and see if this comes true.  At that point, you will be lucky to purchase them in pave and have the best of both worlds!


THIS!!!!


----------



## lovevca

lasttotheparty said:


> .....We both tried on the three frivole cluster earrings, and we both definitely preferred the small frivoles.....


That's really interesting that both you and your friend both far preferred the small frivoles and I'm very curious why?


----------



## innerpeace85

lovevca said:


> That's really interesting that both you and your friend both far preferred the small frivoles and I'm very curious why?


Thanks everybody!!!
 My question about the choice of small frivole is because initially I wanted the large Frivole YG and I couldn't get it because it didn't sit well on me - very uncomfortable for more than 30 mins and took up my entire face when I tied my hair back. However, the 3 flower Frivole earrings are perfect in comfort and style for me. Also it doesn't affect my wishlist of pave VA YG and Lotus earrings, 20 motif carnelian.
I think 3 flower Frivole sit beautifully and it would be a classic statement earrings just like Socrates. They look like glistening flower bouquet on the ears.
I haven't decided if I am letting go of my small YG Frivole yet- I have not sold my any of my jewelry yet and don't know if I want to do it.


----------



## lasttotheparty

lovevca said:


> That's really interesting that both you and your friend both far preferred the small frivoles and I'm very curious why?


I think jewelry is very personal. Not only should it look pleasing on a person, but it is also a reflection of their personality. The three cluster is beyond gorgeous, no doubt..but my friend prefers simpler earrings and I prefer smaller. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## lovevca

texasgirliegirl said:


> ....Both earring styles are beautiful but the single yg frivole earrings is a classic.  The single flower is beautiful and chic. Timeless.
> I have the earrings in large yg, pave,and the mini and I STILL want the small yg.  I tried on the cluster style and they were just not for me, TBH.
> For myself prefer the simplicity and clean design of the single flower in both sizes.





lasttotheparty said:


> .....The three cluster is beyond gorgeous, no doubt..but my friend prefers simpler earrings and I prefer smaller....



Wondering if you have the same or different opinions of the Socrate 3 Flower earrings?
Does the pave or something else about the Socrate earrings make them, in your minds, less busy and "cleaner" than the 3 Frivole earrings, in spite of the similar design?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lovevca said:


> Wondering if you have the same or different opinions of the Socrate 3 Flower earrings?
> Does the pave or something else about the Socrate earrings make them, in your minds, less busy and "cleaner" than the 3 Frivole earrings, in spite of the similar design?


I love the pave Socrate earrings. 
For the yg  frivole, I simply prefer the single flower. 
They are very different looks.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

texasgirliegirl said:


> I love the pave Socrate earrings.
> For the yg  frivole, I simply prefer the single flower.
> They are very different looks.



I agree that they look very different.  When I bought the 3 flower Frivoles, I thought I'd likely let my large single flower go.  But they look so different, I'm now considering the mini Frivoles, too.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> I agree that they look very different.  When I bought the 3 flower Frivoles, I thought I'd likely let my large single flower go.  But they look so different, I'm now considering the mini Frivoles, too.


I absolutely adore my large yg frivole earrings. They really are stunning and perfect for spring. 
I can’t imagine ever selling them. The cluster frivole earrings are very pretty as well. 
Very different looks imo and worth having both. 
I suspect that yg pave will be next and then the dilemma will be deciding between the Socrate and the cluster frivole pair.


----------



## tea4two

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks for info. I will definately ask my SA.
> 
> Good to know about deposit option at birks. I haven’t even been in the store since I started buying VCA, feels like I am cheating on my SA haha.



@lynne_ross @Toronto24 For sure the deposit option at Birks is the way to go: I cannot think of another high end jeweller that will allow their clients the ability to put 10% down on any VCA item for virtually as long you wish?!! I did exactly that back in December of last year and just recently decided to buy the piece of my dreams using their purchase option of 10 months interest-free, and if I wanted to do the 20 month option also interest-free, I could have. It's a great hedge against future increases too, as Birks will honour the original price of the piece when you placed 10% deposit. What's more, if there's a decrease in price, they'll do an adjustment for you; win-win! Could a stand alone VCA boutique offer this? I highly doubt it.


----------



## Meowwu

tea4two said:


> @lynne_ross @Toronto24 For sure the deposit option at Birks is the way to go: I cannot think of another high end jeweller that will allow their clients the ability to put 10% down on any VCA item for virtually as long you wish?!! I did exactly that back in December of last year and just recently decided to buy the piece of my dreams using their purchase option of 10 months interest-free, and if I wanted to do the 20 month option also interest-free, I could have. It's a great hedge against future increases too, as Birks will honour the original price of the piece when you placed 10% deposit. What's more, if there's a decrease in price, they'll do an adjustment for you; win-win! Could a stand alone VCA boutique offer this? I highly doubt it.


Wow! That sounds awesome!!


----------



## San2222

tea4two said:


> @lynne_ross @Toronto24 For sure the deposit option at Birks is the way to go: I cannot think of another high end jeweller that will allow their clients the ability to put 10% down on any VCA item for virtually as long you wish?!! I did exactly that back in December of last year and just recently decided to buy the piece of my dreams using their purchase option of 10 months interest-free, and if I wanted to do the 20 month option also interest-free, I could have. It's a great hedge against future increases too, as Birks will honour the original price of the piece when you placed 10% deposit. What's more, if there's a decrease in price, they'll do an adjustment for you; win-win! Could a stand alone VCA boutique offer this? I highly doubt it.


Sorry, dumb question but what's birks?


----------



## nicole0612

San2222 said:


> Sorry, dumb question but what's birks?


A department store in Canada.


----------



## Rami00

tea4two said:


> @lynne_ross @Toronto24 For sure the deposit option at Birks is the way to go: I cannot think of another high end jeweller that will allow their clients the ability to put 10% down on any VCA item for virtually as long you wish?!! I did exactly that back in December of last year and just recently decided to buy the piece of my dreams using their purchase option of 10 months interest-free, and if I wanted to do the 20 month option also interest-free, I could have. It's a great hedge against future increases too, as Birks will honour the original price of the piece when you placed 10% deposit. What's more, if there's a decrease in price, they'll do an adjustment for you; win-win! Could a stand alone VCA boutique offer this? I highly doubt it.


Wow! This is awesome information, thank you! I would have saved money on frivole ring... sigh.


----------



## Toronto24

Rami00 said:


> Wow! This is awesome information, thank you! I would have saved money on frivole ring... sigh.



The deposit is supposed to be for three months I think (you’re not really supposed to hold on deposit for an unlimited amount of time). This being said I have had deposits on things for much longer because I was unable to go in and it wasn’t really a problem.


----------



## Toronto24

San2222 said:


> Sorry, dumb question but what's birks?



It is a jewelry store in Canada. I am not sure about other locations but the one in Toronto on Bloor street carries VCA.


----------



## tea4two

Toronto24 said:


> The deposit is supposed to be for three months I think (you’re not really supposed to hold on deposit for an unlimited amount of time). This being said I have had deposits on things for much longer because I was unable to go in and it wasn’t really a problem.



@Toronto24 @Rami00 While it may be entirely true that deposits on items are only for 3 months, according to my SA, once the deposit is made, they technically can't force you to remove the hold, plus if you change your mind, it's my understanding that Birks will give you a full refund. Anyway, after 4 months, I thought it was time to pull the trigger! [emoji12]


----------



## tea4two

Rami00 said:


> Wow! This is awesome information, thank you! I would have saved money on frivole ring... sigh.



@Rami00 It really is! I'm already plotting about which item on my wishlist to put on hold next; one never knows when the nxt increase will materialize. [emoji6]And I can't tell you how lovely the experience is to shop VCA at Birks: the customer service and very knowledgeable staff at Birks VCA are incomparable to the recently opened stand alone boutique, where the sales staff really could do with much more product knowledge. At a recent visit there, one of the SAs at the latter admitted to me that my (rather limited) knowledge of VCA matched his own, and that's not saying much! [emoji15]


----------



## Toronto24

tea4two said:


> @Toronto24 @Rami00 While it may be entirely true that deposits on items are only for 3 months, according to my SA, once the deposit is made, they technically can't force you to remove the hold, plus if you change your mind, it's my understanding that Birks will give you a full refund. Anyway, after 4 months, I thought it was time to pull the trigger! [emoji12]



What did you get?! Excited to see!


----------



## Rami00

tea4two said:


> It really is! I'm already plotting about which item on my wishlist to put on hold next! Although there's a recently opened stand alone VCA boutique where I live, the customer service at Birks VCA is incomparable and I prefer it over the stand alone boutique, where they sales staff are just not as knowledgeable and really could do with much more product knowledge. One of the SAs at the latter admitted to me that my (rather limited) knowledge of VCA matched his own, and that's not saying much! [emoji15]


I am excited for you!!!!! Can’t wait to see why you picked woo hooo!


----------



## tea4two

Toronto24 said:


> What did you get?! Excited to see!



Will post a pic soon!


----------



## gagabag

Has anyone got this lucky 12 motifs?    I need some inspiration. I haven’t seen it much around. Is it easy enough to pair up with different wardrobes? TIA


----------



## Meowwu

My SA was able to transfer the last GMOP magic single motif ring in the country but in a smaller size. Should I go for it? 

I also have intel that the GMOP single motifs earrings will be new release and not limited edition.


----------



## tea4two

Meowwu said:


> My SA was able to transfer the last GMOP magic single motif ring in the country but in a smaller size. Should I go for it?
> 
> I also have intel that the GMOP single motifs earrings will be new release and not limited edition.



Well that sounds interesting; thx for the intel! Perhaps my nxt piece to put on hold[emoji848][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## tea4two

@Toronto24 @RAMI 00 Well after 4 long months, I had my SA take this piece off hold and finally purchased it: 10 motif vintage alhambra in YG


----------



## Toronto24

tea4two said:


> @Toronto24 @RAMI 00 Well after 4 long months, I had my SA take this piece off hold and finally purchased it: 10 motif vintage alhambra in YG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4038666



It’s beautiful! Congrats! Mod shots please!


----------



## safari88

I went to store to try the yg paved frivole last week, but brought home this cutie


----------



## Toronto24

Meowwu said:


> My SA was able to transfer the last GMOP magic single motif ring in the country but in a smaller size. Should I go for it?
> 
> I also have intel that the GMOP single motifs earrings will be new release and not limited edition.



As in a size that’s too small for you? Can it be sized by VCA?

GMOP single motif earrings sound beautiful. I’ve never tried GMOP before, will have to try them.


----------



## Rami00

tea4two said:


> @Toronto24 @RAMI 00 Well after 4 long months, I had my SA take this piece off hold and finally purchased it: 10 motif vintage alhambra in YG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4038666


Congratulations babe!


----------



## yuelee

Can anyone identify if this looks normal? 
Im trying to buy online and everything looks perfect but the font of numbers look off to me especially 7


----------



## yuelee

Another pic


----------



## Notorious Pink

yuelee said:


> Can anyone identify if this looks normal?
> Im trying to buy online and everything looks perfect but the font of numbers look off to me especially 7





yuelee said:


> Another pic



Unfortunately these posts are, as far as I know, against TPF rules. If you need proper authentication, please find the proper thread and/or go to a verified paid authentication service.


----------



## Rami00

Toronto24 said:


> As in a size that’s too small for you? Can it be sized by VCA?
> GMOP single motif earrings sound beautiful. I’ve never tried GMOP before, will have to try them.


I can't wait to try GMOP either. I remember asking my SA last year about a pair and I was told "sure, you could place a SO for extra 30%"


----------



## MissAnnette

JPeace said:


> How has your mini frivole bracelet been as far as scratches/wear and tear since it doesn't lay flat?  Between your mini MOP, mini frivole, and the mini frivole diamond bracelet you tried on...which would be your favorite?



The frivole is holding up perfectly. I don't worry much about scratches etc because, unlike others, I don't wear my expensive jewelry everyday. My life is too hectic Monday through Friday so as much as I would love to wear them everyday, they were weekend/special evening items for me.

I cant choose a favorite between the frivole and the sweet MOP because they serve different functions in my collection. However, I'll say this, because I am more of a diamond lover than I am of precious stones, being that the pave frivole bracelet costs the same as a 5 motif MOP or onyx vintage Alhambra bracelet, i'll likely choose the diamond pave frivole bracelet. It is so dainty and stunning, especially against its sister mini frivole. xoxo


----------



## innerpeace85

Mod shots of my newest pair of VCA 3 flower Frivole earrings!! Convinced myself they are very different small Frivole earrings


----------



## WingNut

candeyige said:


> I went to store to try the yg paved frivole last week, but brought home this cutie



I love this and it was the first thing on my wishlist!


----------



## Pgirl2016

I have the black onyx bracelet already but literally cannot get the MOP bracelet out of my mind especially with how stunning it is when matched with my full pave love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] should I get it ladies?? I’ve considered getting the 10-motif necklace and wrapping it around twice BUT I just know I won’t ever wear the necklace. It’s too busy. 
Plus I was thinking of saving the money and getting MOP drop earrings?


----------



## tea4two

Toronto24 said:


> It’s beautiful! Congrats! Mod shots please!



Thank you dear Toronto24; I'm thrilled beyond belief: it's my first mop piece! [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253][emoji8]


----------



## tea4two

Rami00 said:


> Congratulations babe!



Thanks very much dear Rami00! It's quite a versatile piece that I'm finding can be worn every single day; best cost per wear ever! [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253][emoji8]


----------



## Coconuts40

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Mod shots of my newest pair of VCA 3 flower Frivole earrings!! Convinced myself they are very different small Frivole earrings
> View attachment 4039805



Congratulations they look beautiful on you - and yes they are very different.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## nicole0612

tea4two said:


> @Toronto24 @RAMI 00 Well after 4 long months, I had my SA take this piece off hold and finally purchased it: 10 motif vintage alhambra in YG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4038666



It’s lovely and such a classic choice. Congrats!


----------



## gagabag

As I don’t like any of the upcoming 50th pieces, I thought I’d just work on my wishlist and save some before the price increase next week, so please help me choose wisely!  I’m driving DH nuts, lol! Granted that either of this suits me well (sorry no photos), which one would you go for - a WG MOP or PG necklace, both 20 motifs. Ta!


----------



## Suzie

gagabag said:


> As I don’t like any of the upcoming 50th pieces, I thought I’d just work on my wishlist and save some before the price increase next week, so please help me choose wisely!  I’m driving DH nuts, lol! Granted that either of this suits me well (sorry no photos), which one would you go for - a WG MOP or PG necklace, both 20 motifs. Ta!


Either would be stunning. I have a WG MOP 10 motif that I pair with my vintage WG and wear it a lot. 

About 5 years ago I was in Paris and I saw a lady wearing a black dress with a 20 Motif PG and it was beyond gorgeous, I think my jaw dropped to the ground.


----------



## Suzie

Pgirl2016 said:


> View attachment 4039891
> View attachment 4039892
> 
> 
> I have the black onyx bracelet already but literally cannot get the MOP bracelet out of my mind especially with how stunning it is when matched with my full pave love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] should I get it ladies?? I’ve considered getting the 10-motif necklace and wrapping it around twice BUT I just know I won’t ever wear the necklace. It’s too busy.
> Plus I was thinking of saving the money and getting MOP drop earrings?
> 
> View attachment 4039894
> View attachment 4039896


The MOP looks stunning with you beautiful bracelet, why not get bracelet and earrings as you won’t wear the 10 as a necklace


----------



## tea4two

nicole0612 said:


> It’s lovely and such a classic choice. Congrats!



Thank you @nicole0612!  I've waited for a very long time to acquire this piece; planning on wearing it as much as I can! [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253][emoji175]


----------



## Coconuts40

gagabag said:


> As I don’t like any of the upcoming 50th pieces, I thought I’d just work on my wishlist and save some before the price increase next week, so please help me choose wisely!  I’m driving DH nuts, lol! Granted that either of this suits me well (sorry no photos), which one would you go for - a WG MOP or PG necklace, both 20 motifs. Ta!



Currently I own only one 20 motif necklace, and it is the WG MOP.  I love it, but if I could do it over again, I would  have purchased the 20 motif YG (I see you want the RG but similar dilemma).  I love my WG MOP but the PG or YG is truly absolutely carefree.  I am always worried about oils on my skin and neck damaging the MOP or water/perfume getting on the MOP.  I wish I had gotten the gold where it is carefree.  In fact, the 20 motif YG is on my wishlist and will likely be purchased within the next year or so.  Therefore if you want something completely carefree and elegant, my vote would be for the PG!


----------



## gagabag

Suzie said:


> Either would be stunning. I have a WG MOP 10 motif that I pair with my vintage WG and wear it a lot.
> 
> About 5 years ago I was in Paris and I saw a lady wearing a black dress with a 20 Motif PG and it was beyond gorgeous, I think my jaw dropped to the ground.



Thanks Suzie! I am leaning towards PG, just need to get over my compulsion to collect only WG or platinums. The vintage WG sounds heavenly!



Coconuts40 said:


> Currently I own only one 20 motif necklace, and it is the WG MOP.  I love it, but if I could do it over again, I would  have purchased the 20 motif YG (I see you want the RG but similar dilemma).  I love my WG MOP but the PG or YG is truly absolutely carefree.  I am always worried about oils on my skin and neck damaging the MOP or water/perfume getting on the MOP.  I wish I had gotten the gold where it is carefree.  In fact, the 20 motif YG is on my wishlist and will likely be purchased within the next year or so.  Therefore if you want something completely carefree and elegant, my vote would be for the PG!



Thanks coconuts40! That’s very helpful! I think I’m 70% leaning towards PG...I need to stop vacillating!


----------



## lasttotheparty

tea4two said:


> @Toronto24 @RAMI 00 Well after 4 long months, I had my SA take this piece off hold and finally purchased it: 10 motif vintage alhambra in YG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4038666


A stunning and exceptional piece! Huge congratulations! [emoji322] Mop is wonderful as it pairs so nicely with other pieces in one's collection. Enjoy the endless possibilities!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tsmtl

Rami00 said:


> I finally took the plunge and got myself the frivole pave in wg. How did your visit go? New York WG magic pendant in onyx, I have never seen that one before. Did you try it on? Eye candy?



Hey rami  did u get the mini or small? Can u plsss post a mod shot? I will be ordering these through my SA in Toronto (sadly no vca in Montreal) and really need to be sure of the size!! TIA [emoji173]️


----------



## Suzie

gagabag said:


> Thanks Suzie! I am leaning towards PG, just need to get over my compulsion to collect only WG or platinums. The vintage WG sounds heavenly!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks coconuts40! That’s very helpful! I think I’m 70% leaning towards PG...I need to stop vacillating!


----------



## gagabag

OMG @Suzie! That’s just love love love! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Suzie

gagabag said:


> OMG @Suzie! That’s just love love love! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you. I bought it about 6-7 years ago from Betteridge.


----------



## Jinsun

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Mod shots of my newest pair of VCA 3 flower Frivole earrings!! Convinced myself they are very different small Frivole earrings
> View attachment 4039805



Congratulations. Mine came in today!  However I’m at work :/. I keep staring at the clock hehe


----------



## Jinsun

Wow. Almost had to do a double. 

Thought it was pave hehe

Wg discontinued?


----------



## rhm

I should have read ahead, my question was answered.


----------



## AboutJB

texasgirliegirl said:


> Hadassa is correct.
> Huge bummer. I believe that the VCA in Vegas also used to not charge tax. Now they all do unfortunately.


Hi,

New York Flagship do not charge taxes... bought a pg sweet earstud and onyx bracelet on two separate ocassion(In March and April actually) and wasn’t charge taxes because I live in Wisconsin.


----------



## Suzie

Jinsun said:


> Wow. Almost had to do a double.
> 
> Thought it was pave hehe
> 
> Wg discontinued?


I wish! Was apparently discontinued a long time ago, not sure when.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

I heard there is going to be a price increase this month. Does anyone have any idea how much it will be?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I heard there is going to be a price increase this month. Does anyone have any idea how much it will be?


I had heard 1% on VA...hardly seems worth it to VCA.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

texasgirliegirl said:


> I had heard 1% on VA...hardly seems worth it to VCA.



Oh that’s a lot less than I anticipated. Did your SA tell you that?


----------



## innerpeace85

texasgirliegirl said:


> I had heard 1% on VA...hardly seems worth it to VCA.


Yes even my SA said it is 1%
Not much of an increase considering the prices of VCA pieces.


----------



## tea4two

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Yes even my SA said it is 1%
> Not much of an increase considering the prices of VCA pieces.



I heard it will be a bit more in Canada: something to the tune of 4-4.5% tho I wish it weren't true. The only exception is the Frivole collection which will be exempt.


----------



## Coconuts40

tea4two said:


> I heard it will be a bit more in Canada: something to the tune of 4-4.5% tho I wish it weren't true. The only exception is the Frivole collection which will be exempt.



Oh no, not again!! 
I really want the 3-flower Socrate earrings but can't purchase them until next year.  If they go up in price I doubt I will ever purchase them.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

tea4two said:


> I heard it will be a bit more in Canada: something to the tune of 4-4.5% tho I wish it weren't true. The only exception is the Frivole collection which will be exempt.



Wow. Why so much more in Canada?


----------



## nicole0612

This is disappointing! I mostly just want to share my experience, but advice on my next item is also welcome.

I just made a special trip with my baby in tow (moms, you know what a feat this is) to order one more item before the price increase. I know it’s insignificant, but sometimes I need a little motivation to make the decision of what item to add next. I wanted earrings that are not sensitive to water due to our rainy climate, which leaves all gold or gold/pave.
I went in to decide between the sweet pave earrings and rose gold VA earclips. Sadly, the sweets were too small for me. I should not have been surprised because I already have the unworn turquoise sweets (adore the color, but the size doesn’t compliment my earlobe shape). I love the rose gold, but at least in the boutique lighting, they are almost the exact shade of my skin undertones and blend right in. I did try the pave mini frivole which are much more substantial in size than the sweet Alhambra and a great bargain in price, however I already have the YG small frivole and I know myself that I would not choose the smaller size often from my options.
In the end, at a loss for another option, I decided to go with the classic YG VA earclips. They had no Yg Alhambra at all, so I ordered them and was told they would ship on Monday.
This is Neiman Marcus in Seattle, and I was surprised to find out that they source their VCA items from the Van Cleef boutique in New York!
The shipment date was confirmed yesterday, and then I got this message from my SA today...

“Hi dear Nicole I spoke with office again today regarding earrings, unfortunately yesterday they gave me wrong information about availability. For now they will be available in USA only on June! If you want we can cancel order or we can wait for them! I really apologize about that! They didn't informed us that it will be tense stock for this particular earrings! If you would like we can exchange them for diamond sweet earrings!
Please let me know if you want wait then till June! Sorry for inconvenience!”

I am in shock that such a basic item is out of stock until June!
What would you ladies do? For 1% price increase it only makes sense to cancel now...that is $40 difference. 
Currently I have YG small frivole earclips, MOP/Gold VA earclips, onyx VA earclips, carnelian VA earclips, and sweet turquoise studs (not going to keep these). I also had the WG pave VA single motif necklace in the past, but consigned it since I found the necklace too short for me.
I am not considering pave VA, pave frivole or the perlee collection at this time. 

These are my thoughts:
I can stick with the YG VA earclips, I can try the PG VA earclips and hope it looks better at home than in the boutique (they always do) or get a magic necklace. Is there a solid gold magic option?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

nicole0612 said:


> This is disappointing! I mostly just want to share my experience, but advice on my next item is also welcome.
> 
> I just made a special trip with my baby in tow (moms, you know what a feat this is) to order one more item before the price increase. I know it’s insignificant, but sometimes I need a little motivation to make the decision of what item to add next. I wanted earrings that are not sensitive to water due to our rainy climate, which leaves all gold or gold/pave.
> I went in to decide between the sweet pave earrings and rose gold VA earclips. Sadly, the sweets were too small for me. I should not have been surprised because I already have the unworn turquoise sweets (adore the color, but the size doesn’t compliment my earlobe shape). I love the rose gold, but at least in the boutique lighting, they are almost the exact shade of my skin undertones and blend right in. I did try the pave mini frivole which are much more substantial in size than the sweet Alhambra and a great bargain in price, however I already have the YG small frivole and I know myself that I would not choose the smaller size often from my options.
> In the end, at a loss for another option, I decided to go with the classic YG VA earclips. They had no Yg Alhambra at all, so I ordered them and was told they would ship on Monday.
> This is Neiman Marcus in Seattle, and I was surprised to find out that they source their VCA items from the Van Cleef boutique in New York!
> The shipment date was confirmed yesterday, and then I got this message from my SA today...
> 
> “Hi dear Nicole I spoke with office again today regarding earrings, unfortunately yesterday they gave me wrong information about availability. For now they will be available in USA only on June! If you want we can cancel order or we can wait for them! I really apologize about that! They didn't informed us that it will be tense stock for this particular earrings! If you would like we can exchange them for diamond sweet earrings!
> Please let me know if you want wait then till June! Sorry for inconvenience!”
> 
> I am in shock that such a basic item is out of stock until June!
> What would you ladies do? For 1% price increase it only makes sense to cancel now...that is $40 difference.
> Currently I have YG small frivole earclips, MOP/Gold VA earclips, onyx VA earclips, carnelian VA earclips, and sweet turquoise studs (not going to keep these). I also had the WG pave VA single motif necklace in the past, but consigned it since I found the necklace too short for me.
> I am not considering pave VA, pave frivole or the perlee collection at this time.
> 
> These are my thoughts:
> I can stick with the YG VA earclips, I can try the PG VA earclips and hope it looks better at home than in the boutique (they always do) or get a magic necklace. Is there a solid gold magic option?


I don’t think that you should feel pressured to make a decision just to save $40.
You have several pairs of vintage earrings already. Have you considered perlee hoops?
Perhaps just wait?


----------



## Jinsun

nicole0612 said:


> This is disappointing! I mostly just want to share my experience, but advice on my next item is also welcome.
> 
> I just made a special trip with my baby in tow (moms, you know what a feat this is) to order one more item before the price increase. I know it’s insignificant, but sometimes I need a little motivation to make the decision of what item to add next. I wanted earrings that are not sensitive to water due to our rainy climate, which leaves all gold or gold/pave.
> I went in to decide between the sweet pave earrings and rose gold VA earclips. Sadly, the sweets were too small for me. I should not have been surprised because I already have the unworn turquoise sweets (adore the color, but the size doesn’t compliment my earlobe shape). I love the rose gold, but at least in the boutique lighting, they are almost the exact shade of my skin undertones and blend right in. I did try the pave mini frivole which are much more substantial in size than the sweet Alhambra and a great bargain in price, however I already have the YG small frivole and I know myself that I would not choose the smaller size often from my options.
> In the end, at a loss for another option, I decided to go with the classic YG VA earclips. They had no Yg Alhambra at all, so I ordered them and was told they would ship on Monday.
> This is Neiman Marcus in Seattle, and I was surprised to find out that they source their VCA items from the Van Cleef boutique in New York!
> The shipment date was confirmed yesterday, and then I got this message from my SA today...
> 
> “Hi dear Nicole I spoke with office again today regarding earrings, unfortunately yesterday they gave me wrong information about availability. For now they will be available in USA only on June! If you want we can cancel order or we can wait for them! I really apologize about that! They didn't informed us that it will be tense stock for this particular earrings! If you would like we can exchange them for diamond sweet earrings!
> Please let me know if you want wait then till June! Sorry for inconvenience!”
> 
> I am in shock that such a basic item is out of stock until June!
> What would you ladies do? For 1% price increase it only makes sense to cancel now...that is $40 difference.
> Currently I have YG small frivole earclips, MOP/Gold VA earclips, onyx VA earclips, carnelian VA earclips, and sweet turquoise studs (not going to keep these). I also had the WG pave VA single motif necklace in the past, but consigned it since I found the necklace too short for me.
> I am not considering pave VA, pave frivole or the perlee collection at this time.
> 
> These are my thoughts:
> I can stick with the YG VA earclips, I can try the PG VA earclips and hope it looks better at home than in the boutique (they always do) or get a magic necklace. Is there a solid gold magic option?



If you are set on yg I would call around to see if they have it in stock.   Also since you already own a lot of vintage size earclips have you considered the magic?  You can always order online as well.


----------



## HADASSA

nicole0612 said:


> This is disappointing! I mostly just want to share my experience, but advice on my next item is also welcome.
> 
> I just made a special trip with my baby in tow (moms, you know what a feat this is) to order one more item before the price increase. I know it’s insignificant, but sometimes I need a little motivation to make the decision of what item to add next. I wanted earrings that are not sensitive to water due to our rainy climate, which leaves all gold or gold/pave.
> I went in to decide between the sweet pave earrings and rose gold VA earclips. Sadly, the sweets were too small for me. I should not have been surprised because I already have the unworn turquoise sweets (adore the color, but the size doesn’t compliment my earlobe shape). I love the rose gold, but at least in the boutique lighting, they are almost the exact shade of my skin undertones and blend right in. I did try the pave mini frivole which are much more substantial in size than the sweet Alhambra and a great bargain in price, however I already have the YG small frivole and I know myself that I would not choose the smaller size often from my options.
> In the end, at a loss for another option, I decided to go with the classic YG VA earclips. They had no Yg Alhambra at all, so I ordered them and was told they would ship on Monday.
> This is Neiman Marcus in Seattle, and I was surprised to find out that they source their VCA items from the Van Cleef boutique in New York!
> The shipment date was confirmed yesterday, and then I got this message from my SA today...
> 
> “Hi dear Nicole I spoke with office again today regarding earrings, unfortunately yesterday they gave me wrong information about availability. For now they will be available in USA only on June! If you want we can cancel order or we can wait for them! I really apologize about that! They didn't informed us that it will be tense stock for this particular earrings! If you would like we can exchange them for diamond sweet earrings!
> Please let me know if you want wait then till June! Sorry for inconvenience!”
> 
> I am in shock that such a basic item is out of stock until June!
> What would you ladies do? For 1% price increase it only makes sense to cancel now...that is $40 difference.
> Currently I have YG small frivole earclips, MOP/Gold VA earclips, onyx VA earclips, carnelian VA earclips, and sweet turquoise studs (not going to keep these). I also had the WG pave VA single motif necklace in the past, but consigned it since I found the necklace too short for me.
> I am not considering pave VA, pave frivole or the perlee collection at this time.
> 
> These are my thoughts:
> I can stick with the YG VA earclips, I can try the PG VA earclips and hope it looks better at home than in the boutique (they always do) or get a magic necklace. Is there a solid gold magic option?



Nicole, NM has a 60-day refund policy.

The PG VA Earrings you are referring to are not the Pavé, am I correct? Will PG not be available in VA in Pavé for the new launch?

@texasgirliegirl would advise you, once you have tasted of the Pavé, the ALL GOLD options become obsolete. 

Please enquire of your SA the price of the PG Pavé - if they are the same price now as the YG, will you be able to do a swap at the same price when the PG become available ? In that way, you get to have something in your hands sooner than later.

I also find that when VCA has a new launch, they make the basic styles/models UNAVAILABLE, to be able to sell the new pieces.

I feel as if I have rambled but I vote that you keep the order for the YG for June delivery if my explanation above is not possible.


----------



## nicole0612

texasgirliegirl said:


> I don’t think that you should feel pressured to make a decision just to save $40.
> You have several pairs of vintage earrings already. Have you considered perlee hoops?
> Perhaps just wait?





Jinsun said:


> If you are set on yg I would call around to see if they have it in stock.   Also since you already own a lot of vintage size earclips have you considered the magic?  You can always order online as well.



Thank you both.
Yes, certainly no point in making a decision over $40, the “price increase” was more of an excuse to choose my next item. 
I love the perlee collection, but hoop earrings do not flatter my face shape.
I realized that I have a lot of VA when I listed my current collection, yet none of them are completely worry free in my rainy climate. I suppose the YG frivole are...
Perhaps I will just wait for awhile and consider my options.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

June isn’t that far away, and you know you made a good choice when what you want is in demand. If you plan on owning something for decades, what difference does 6-8 weeks make?


----------



## innerpeace85

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Mod shots of my newest pair of VCA 3 flower Frivole earrings!! Convinced myself they are very different small Frivole earrings
> View attachment 4039805


Update on this earrings - I returned them because I found them very hard to wear as everyday piece and I realized I actually prefer my small YG frivole earclips - I had a crazy panic attack about my choice of small YG frivole sometime back. Hehe


----------



## nicole0612

AllisonFay said:


> June isn’t that far away, and you know you made a good choice when what you want is in demand. If you plan on owning something for decades, what difference does 6-8 weeks make?



Not much, but I went in to decide between 2 items and went with the 3rd option just to take something home. I am happy either way.


----------



## Pgirl2016

Posted this elsewhere also, can I get some reassurances from you ladies I made the right choice... 

These are pictures of me with both the YG pave VA earrings and the WG pave VA. It was a super super super tough choice. Everyone told me to get the WG, but like you, I felt my future pieces in frivole or lotus would be WG. I  searched far and wide for a YG pair of earrings that was nicer or better from all the earring stores including Cartier and Tiffany and couldn’t find one. So I decided on the YG. 
I wear it with my YG MOP pendant, also I have the YG love full pave necklace and YG love full pave bracelet . 
I do think about how stunning the WG looks, but for me, 99% of my wardrobe is YG. I have 2 YG vca necklaces/pendants, 5 cartier YG bracelets and 2 YG vca 5 motif bracelets. What’s the point of having WG if I cannot wear it together (mis Match annoys me I’m quite OCD). 
Also, my skin tone, I figured looking back at my 99% YG collection, that YG matches my skin better. I have 2x WG pieces in my collection - 2 carat earrings and a matching diamond solitaire pendant from tiffanys. I haven’t worn either in 5 years. 

What’s everyone’s thoughts? Please tell me I made the right decision. I know the WG was way brighter though and I feel the VA Pave does pop more in WG.


----------



## Toronto24

Pgirl2016 said:


> Posted this elsewhere also, can I get some reassurances from you ladies I made the right choice...
> 
> These are pictures of me with both the YG pave VA earrings and the WG pave VA. It was a super super super tough choice. Everyone told me to get the WG, but like you, I felt my future pieces in frivole or lotus would be WG. I  searched far and wide for a YG pair of earrings that was nicer or better from all the earring stores including Cartier and Tiffany and couldn’t find one. So I decided on the YG.
> I wear it with my YG MOP pendant, also I have the YG love full pave necklace and YG love full pave bracelet .
> I do think about how stunning the WG looks, but for me, 99% of my wardrobe is YG. I have 2 YG vca necklaces/pendants, 5 cartier YG bracelets and 2 YG vca 5 motif bracelets. What’s the point of having WG if I cannot wear it together (mis Match annoys me I’m quite OCD).
> Also, my skin tone, I figured looking back at my 99% YG collection, that YG matches my skin better. I have 2x WG pieces in my collection - 2 carat earrings and a matching diamond solitaire pendant from tiffanys. I haven’t worn either in 5 years.
> 
> What’s everyone’s thoughts? Please tell me I made the right decision. I know the WG was way brighter though and I feel the VA Pave does pop more in WG.
> View attachment 4046918
> View attachment 4046919
> View attachment 4046922
> View attachment 4046923
> View attachment 4046924



I think you made a great decision- the YG pave vintage alhambra look beautiful on you


----------



## nicole0612

Pgirl2016 said:


> Posted this elsewhere also, can I get some reassurances from you ladies I made the right choice...
> 
> These are pictures of me with both the YG pave VA earrings and the WG pave VA. It was a super super super tough choice. Everyone told me to get the WG, but like you, I felt my future pieces in frivole or lotus would be WG. I  searched far and wide for a YG pair of earrings that was nicer or better from all the earring stores including Cartier and Tiffany and couldn’t find one. So I decided on the YG.
> I wear it with my YG MOP pendant, also I have the YG love full pave necklace and YG love full pave bracelet .
> I do think about how stunning the WG looks, but for me, 99% of my wardrobe is YG. I have 2 YG vca necklaces/pendants, 5 cartier YG bracelets and 2 YG vca 5 motif bracelets. What’s the point of having WG if I cannot wear it together (mis Match annoys me I’m quite OCD).
> Also, my skin tone, I figured looking back at my 99% YG collection, that YG matches my skin better. I have 2x WG pieces in my collection - 2 carat earrings and a matching diamond solitaire pendant from tiffanys. I haven’t worn either in 5 years.
> 
> What’s everyone’s thoughts? Please tell me I made the right decision. I know the WG was way brighter though and I feel the VA Pave does pop more in WG.
> View attachment 4046918
> View attachment 4046919
> View attachment 4046922
> View attachment 4046923
> View attachment 4046924



The YG pave looks beautiful with your skin tone. You made the right choice!


----------



## nicole0612

Thank you ladies, a quick update. The YG VA (my 2nd choice) is delayed until June. My SA located the PG VA (my 1st choice) and it will arrive in 2 days. I think I will take the PG home and see how it looks in natural light. 
I am hoping it would be cute with the Hermes PG punk jewelry [emoji4]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Pgirl2016 said:


> Posted this elsewhere also, can I get some reassurances from you ladies I made the right choice...
> 
> These are pictures of me with both the YG pave VA earrings and the WG pave VA. It was a super super super tough choice. Everyone told me to get the WG, but like you, I felt my future pieces in frivole or lotus would be WG. I  searched far and wide for a YG pair of earrings that was nicer or better from all the earring stores including Cartier and Tiffany and couldn’t find one. So I decided on the YG.
> I wear it with my YG MOP pendant, also I have the YG love full pave necklace and YG love full pave bracelet .
> I do think about how stunning the WG looks, but for me, 99% of my wardrobe is YG. I have 2 YG vca necklaces/pendants, 5 cartier YG bracelets and 2 YG vca 5 motif bracelets. What’s the point of having WG if I cannot wear it together (mis Match annoys me I’m quite OCD).
> Also, my skin tone, I figured looking back at my 99% YG collection, that YG matches my skin better. I have 2x WG pieces in my collection - 2 carat earrings and a matching diamond solitaire pendant from tiffanys. I haven’t worn either in 5 years.
> 
> What’s everyone’s thoughts? Please tell me I made the right decision. I know the WG was way brighter though and I feel the VA Pave does pop more in WG.
> View attachment 4046918
> View attachment 4046919
> View attachment 4046922
> View attachment 4046923
> View attachment 4046924


Yg looks beautiful with your coloring.
100% perfect choice.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pgirl2016 said:


> Posted this elsewhere also, can I get some reassurances from you ladies I made the right choice...
> 
> These are pictures of me with both the YG pave VA earrings and the WG pave VA. It was a super super super tough choice. Everyone told me to get the WG, but like you, I felt my future pieces in frivole or lotus would be WG. I  searched far and wide for a YG pair of earrings that was nicer or better from all the earring stores including Cartier and Tiffany and couldn’t find one. So I decided on the YG.
> I wear it with my YG MOP pendant, also I have the YG love full pave necklace and YG love full pave bracelet .
> I do think about how stunning the WG looks, but for me, 99% of my wardrobe is YG. I have 2 YG vca necklaces/pendants, 5 cartier YG bracelets and 2 YG vca 5 motif bracelets. What’s the point of having WG if I cannot wear it together (mis Match annoys me I’m quite OCD).
> Also, my skin tone, I figured looking back at my 99% YG collection, that YG matches my skin better. I have 2x WG pieces in my collection - 2 carat earrings and a matching diamond solitaire pendant from tiffanys. I haven’t worn either in 5 years.
> 
> What’s everyone’s thoughts? Please tell me I made the right decision. I know the WG was way brighter though and I feel the VA Pave does pop more in WG.
> View attachment 4046918
> View attachment 4046919
> View attachment 4046922
> View attachment 4046923
> View attachment 4046924



I am not trying to be snippy, but you have posted this in four separate threads. Please stick to one or maybe two next time? This way all your responses will be in one location and I don’t need to keep scrolling through all the pictures in each thread.


----------



## Pgirl2016

BBC said:


> I am not trying to be snippy, but you have posted this in four separate threads. Please stick to one or maybe two next time? This way all your responses will be in one location and I don’t need to keep scrolling through all the pictures in each thread.



Thanks BBC for your feedback and I acknowledge the snippyness. Actually I think 2 of those threads were started by myself so I was merely updating the followers of those threads as to my decision. Another was into a main VCA thread as I was responding to another person who bought the exact same earrings so I think that one is fair also. If you have a problem with it you’re welcome to message me in private.


----------



## Rami00

Pgirl2016 said:


> Posted this elsewhere also, can I get some reassurances from you ladies I made the right choice...
> 
> These are pictures of me with both the YG pave VA earrings and the WG pave VA. It was a super super super tough choice. Everyone told me to get the WG, but like you, I felt my future pieces in frivole or lotus would be WG. I  searched far and wide for a YG pair of earrings that was nicer or better from all the earring stores including Cartier and Tiffany and couldn’t find one. So I decided on the YG.
> I wear it with my YG MOP pendant, also I have the YG love full pave necklace and YG love full pave bracelet .
> I do think about how stunning the WG looks, but for me, 99% of my wardrobe is YG. I have 2 YG vca necklaces/pendants, 5 cartier YG bracelets and 2 YG vca 5 motif bracelets. What’s the point of having WG if I cannot wear it together (mis Match annoys me I’m quite OCD).
> Also, my skin tone, I figured looking back at my 99% YG collection, that YG matches my skin better. I have 2x WG pieces in my collection - 2 carat earrings and a matching diamond solitaire pendant from tiffanys. I haven’t worn either in 5 years.
> 
> What’s everyone’s thoughts? Please tell me I made the right decision. I know the WG was way brighter though and I feel the VA Pave does pop more in WG.
> View attachment 4046918
> View attachment 4046919
> View attachment 4046922
> View attachment 4046923
> View attachment 4046924


You made a good decision- the YG pave VA looks beautiful on you Congratulations!


----------



## Rami00

nicole0612 said:


> This is disappointing! I mostly just want to share my experience, but advice on my next item is also welcome.
> 
> I just made a special trip with my baby in tow (moms, you know what a feat this is) to order one more item before the price increase. I know it’s insignificant, but sometimes I need a little motivation to make the decision of what item to add next. I wanted earrings that are not sensitive to water due to our rainy climate, which leaves all gold or gold/pave.
> I went in to decide between the sweet pave earrings and rose gold VA earclips. Sadly, the sweets were too small for me. I should not have been surprised because I already have the unworn turquoise sweets (adore the color, but the size doesn’t compliment my earlobe shape). I love the rose gold, but at least in the boutique lighting, they are almost the exact shade of my skin undertones and blend right in. I did try the pave mini frivole which are much more substantial in size than the sweet Alhambra and a great bargain in price, however I already have the YG small frivole and I know myself that I would not choose the smaller size often from my options.
> In the end, at a loss for another option, I decided to go with the classic YG VA earclips. They had no Yg Alhambra at all, so I ordered them and was told they would ship on Monday.
> This is Neiman Marcus in Seattle, and I was surprised to find out that they source their VCA items from the Van Cleef boutique in New York!
> The shipment date was confirmed yesterday, and then I got this message from my SA today...
> 
> “Hi dear Nicole I spoke with office again today regarding earrings, unfortunately yesterday they gave me wrong information about availability. For now they will be available in USA only on June! If you want we can cancel order or we can wait for them! I really apologize about that! They didn't informed us that it will be tense stock for this particular earrings! If you would like we can exchange them for diamond sweet earrings!
> Please let me know if you want wait then till June! Sorry for inconvenience!”
> 
> I am in shock that such a basic item is out of stock until June!
> What would you ladies do? For 1% price increase it only makes sense to cancel now...that is $40 difference.
> Currently I have YG small frivole earclips, MOP/Gold VA earclips, onyx VA earclips, carnelian VA earclips, and sweet turquoise studs (not going to keep these). I also had the WG pave VA single motif necklace in the past, but consigned it since I found the necklace too short for me.
> I am not considering pave VA, pave frivole or the perlee collection at this time.
> 
> These are my thoughts:
> I can stick with the YG VA earclips, I can try the PG VA earclips and hope it looks better at home than in the boutique (they always do) or get a magic necklace. Is there a solid gold magic option?


I personally wouldn't push it for $40.  Since you have so many VA pieces how about pave frivole or the perlee for a variety?


----------



## WingNut

Pgirl2016 said:


> Posted this elsewhere also, can I get some reassurances from you ladies I made the right choice...
> 
> These are pictures of me with both the YG pave VA earrings and the WG pave VA. It was a super super super tough choice. Everyone told me to get the WG, but like you, I felt my future pieces in frivole or lotus would be WG. I  searched far and wide for a YG pair of earrings that was nicer or better from all the earring stores including Cartier and Tiffany and couldn’t find one. So I decided on the YG.
> I wear it with my YG MOP pendant, also I have the YG love full pave necklace and YG love full pave bracelet .
> I do think about how stunning the WG looks, but for me, 99% of my wardrobe is YG. I have 2 YG vca necklaces/pendants, 5 cartier YG bracelets and 2 YG vca 5 motif bracelets. What’s the point of having WG if I cannot wear it together (mis Match annoys me I’m quite OCD).
> Also, my skin tone, I figured looking back at my 99% YG collection, that YG matches my skin better. I have 2x WG pieces in my collection - 2 carat earrings and a matching diamond solitaire pendant from tiffanys. I haven’t worn either in 5 years.
> 
> What’s everyone’s thoughts? Please tell me I made the right decision. I know the WG was way brighter though and I feel the VA Pave does pop more in WG.
> View attachment 4046918
> View attachment 4046919
> View attachment 4046922
> View attachment 4046923
> View attachment 4046924


I am 100% with you on your decision. To me the YG just looks more striking on you. Part of that is your skin tone (warm, like mine), but also  I think in the YG the diamonds stand out more, vs blending in and becoming more of an overall blingy part of a matching color metal. I too have some WG pieces but the YG will win out 90% of the time. I think you made the perfect choice, also because you already have the diamond earrings in WG that you already aren't wearing. Your set with the MoP pendant is amazing. it's a win!


----------



## nicole0612

Rami00 said:


> I personally wouldn't push it for $40.  Since you have so many VA pieces how about pave frivole or the perlee for a variety?


Thanks Rami, yes absolutely it's not about the $40, I just tend to think way too long over a decision and keep going back and forth, so I need to come up with some external pressure to finally make a decision 
Pave Frivole is above my budget and the perlee is lovely but hoop styles do not work for my face shape.
I wanted one VA earring set that I can wear regardless of the weather (it is very rainy here), so that's how I came to just a few choices that also fit within my budget.
I actually get a lot of use out of the VA earrings I have, I live in an extremely casual city and I only wear rings and earrings for jewelry, so they are a great fit for my lifestyle.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

FYI: I went to the VCA store today and they told me the price increase starts at 1%. Some items may go up more than that [emoji33]


----------



## lynne_ross

X


----------



## PennyD2911

lynne_ross said:


> Thought I would post this in case helpful to anyone considering the perlee clover bracelet. I have been wearing mine for over 2 months almost daily and cleaned it for first time yesterday with a damp vca cloth and it seriously looks brand new. The perlees seem to protect the flat part around diamonds well!
> Before and after pics:



I have ZERO regrets about purchasing the Perlee Diamond Clover bracelet!![emoji813]️[emoji813]️

I dont wear mine as often as you do, but I clean it after each time and it looks just like it did when I received it from VCA.


----------



## sammix3

I don’t think the price increase was just 1%.  The WG MOP 5 motif bracelet is now $5,050 and I think old price was $4,100


----------



## LadyCupid

sammix3 said:


> I don’t think the price increase was just 1%.  The WG MOP 5 motif bracelet is now $5,050 and I think old price was $4,100


i just checked the price online. WG MOP is listed at $4150. Old price was $4100. That's $50 increase.

For the VA bracelet, all prices are up by $50 with the exceptions of the following. 
Malachite YG - remains at $4550, no increase
Chalcedony WG - remains at $4800, no increase
Stone combination YG - increased from $13100 to $13200 ($100 increase)
Pave YG - increased from $25900 to $26100 ($200 increase)
Pave WG - increased from $27400 to $27600  ($200 increase)


----------



## sammix3

yodaling1 said:


> i just checked the price online. WG MOP is listed at $4150. Old price was $4100. That's $50 increase.



I must be on the Canadian site or something lol


----------



## izzyParis

.  I thought that I would provide an update on my quandary as to if to add the vca white gold and diamond magic Alhambra long necklace.  As you can see, I decided to add the long pendant to my my small vca collection.  I know that my collection might be a bit of a ‘one note’ for some of you but I do appreciate your feedback and previous recommendations.  I am going to take a breather from adding anything additional from vca for a little while and just enjoy what I have, as my first vca purchase was just last September, so I feel it’s time to enjoy for a while vs fretting about what to add next.  Thanks again for letting me share & your advice.


----------



## Notorious Pink

izzyParis said:


> View attachment 4049810
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  I thought that I would provide an update on my quandary as to if to add the vca white gold and diamond magic Alhambra long necklace.  As you can see, I decided to add the long pendant to my my small vca collection.  I know that my collection might be a bit of a ‘one note’ for some of you but I do appreciate your feedback and previous recommendations.  I am going to take a breather from adding anything additional from vca for a little while and just enjoy what I have, as my first vca purchase was just last September, so I feel it’s time to enjoy for a while vs fretting about what to add next.  Thanks again for letting me share & your advice.



I think your pieces are beautiful - nothing wrong with sticking to what you love!


----------



## izzyParis

BBC said:


> I think your pieces are beautiful - nothing wrong with sticking to what you love!



Thank you!


----------



## tea4two

sammix3 said:


> I must be on the Canadian site or something lol



The Cdn price increase was harsh; you're so lucky if you are shopping in the US or EU where the increase was minimal.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

.


----------



## kimber418

izzyParis said:


> View attachment 4049810
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  I thought that I would provide an update on my quandary as to if to add the vca white gold and diamond magic Alhambra long necklace.  As you can see, I decided to add the long pendant to my my small vca collection.  I know that my collection might be a bit of a ‘one note’ for some of you but I do appreciate your feedback and previous recommendations.  I am going to take a breather from adding anything additional from vca for a little while and just enjoy what I have, as my first vca purchase was just last September, so I feel it’s time to enjoy for a while vs fretting about what to add next.  Thanks again for letting me share & your advice.


You have a beautiful collect izzyParis.   I especially love your magic Pave alhambra necklace.


----------



## couturequeen

izzyParis said:


> View attachment 4049810
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  I thought that I would provide an update on my quandary as to if to add the vca white gold and diamond magic Alhambra long necklace.  As you can see, I decided to add the long pendant to my my small vca collection.  I know that my collection might be a bit of a ‘one note’ for some of you but I do appreciate your feedback and previous recommendations.  I am going to take a breather from adding anything additional from vca for a little while and just enjoy what I have, as my first vca purchase was just last September, so I feel it’s time to enjoy for a while vs fretting about what to add next.  Thanks again for letting me share & your advice.



Those two Magics are on my list! Thanks for sharing this pic!


----------



## izzyParis

couturequeen said:


> Those two Magics are on my list! Thanks for sharing this pic!





kimber418 said:


> You have a beautiful collect izzyParis.   I especially love your magic Pave alhambra necklace.



Thank you!


----------



## Coconuts40

Hi Ladies, I am not sure if I should start a separate thread for this question but thought I would ask:   I am seriously contemplating the 20 motif YG VA necklace but I only usually wear WG.  The only YG earrings that I own are the YG mini frivole.   For those of you that own the YG VA necklace, what earrings do you wear, and would the mini YG frivole be too small?

My anticipated next earring purchase will be otherwise the WG frivole or the Socrate.  So this is why I am having such a dilemma.  

Thank you!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I think they'd be great together!  VA and Frivole compliment one another wonderfully.


----------



## dessert1st

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Ladies, I am not sure if I should start a separate thread for this question but thought I would ask:   I am seriously contemplating the 20 motif YG VA necklace but I only usually wear WG.  The only YG earrings that I own are the YG mini frivole.   For those of you that own the YG VA necklace, what earrings do you wear, and would the mini YG frivole be too small?
> 
> My anticipated next earring purchase will be otherwise the WG frivole or the Socrate.  So this is why I am having such a dilemma.
> 
> Thank you!



Love the idea of frivole earrings with VA necklaces. I think it would be beautiful together.


----------



## dessert1st

izzyParis said:


> View attachment 4049810
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  I thought that I would provide an update on my quandary as to if to add the vca white gold and diamond magic Alhambra long necklace.  As you can see, I decided to add the long pendant to my my small vca collection.  I know that my collection might be a bit of a ‘one note’ for some of you but I do appreciate your feedback and previous recommendations.  I am going to take a breather from adding anything additional from vca for a little while and just enjoy what I have, as my first vca purchase was just last September, so I feel it’s time to enjoy for a while vs fretting about what to add next.  Thanks again for letting me share & your advice.



Gorgeous selection! Enjoy them because they are fantastic pieces.


----------



## Coconuts40

Cavalier Girl said:


> I think they'd be great together!  VA and Frivole compliment one another wonderfully.



Hi Cavalier Girl, Thank you so much for your reply!!  I agree the frivole looks amazing with the alhambra.  I think my concern is the mini is so small and I am wondering if it would look silly wearing a mini frivole earring with the vintage alhambra.  I guess I will have to go in to the store with them on and try them on.  The problem is, when I am in the store I get confused.   I may have to go in with my mother, she will always provide honest advice!!

My intention for this necklace is to wear it casually with jeans, summer dresses so I don't want to look all dolled up but I guess I don't want to purchase this necklace until I decide I have earrings to pair with it.  

Does anyone wear WG pave earrings with their YG necklace?
I tried so hard to love the YG pave frivole earrings but they just don't look right on me, and I decided the WG pave frivole are the best choice for me.  

Ugh, first world problems!!


----------



## Coconuts40

izzyParis said:


> View attachment 4049810
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  I thought that I would provide an update on my quandary as to if to add the vca white gold and diamond magic Alhambra long necklace.  As you can see, I decided to add the long pendant to my my small vca collection.  I know that my collection might be a bit of a ‘one note’ for some of you but I do appreciate your feedback and previous recommendations.  I am going to take a breather from adding anything additional from vca for a little while and just enjoy what I have, as my first vca purchase was just last September, so I feel it’s time to enjoy for a while vs fretting about what to add next.  Thanks again for letting me share & your advice.



LOVE, LOVE, LOVE you collection !!! 
Congratulations!


----------



## Coconuts40

dessert1st said:


> Love the idea of frivole earrings with VA necklaces. I think it would be beautiful together.



Thank you dessert1st, I appreciate your advice!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I wear my platinum diamond studs with just about everything.   Wearing the mini Frivoles will simply let the YG VA necklace take center stage, but be complimentary.  I have the 3 flower and magic Frivole earrings in YG and wear both with my VA necklaces.  And, have been considering buying the minis, too.


----------



## Coconuts40

Cavalier Girl said:


> I wear my platinum diamond studs with just about everything.   Wearing the mini Frivoles will simply let the YG VA necklace take center stage, but be complimentary.  I have the 3 flower and magic Frivole earrings in YG and wear both with my VA necklaces.  And, have been considering buying the minis, too.



Thank you so much, I really appreciate your advice!!! 
Congratulations on purchasing the 3 flower Frivole, they are stunning.  I wasn't so sure how I felt about them in photos, but they are truly stunning in person and when worn.  I am sure you get multiple compliments every time you wear them !


----------



## lasttotheparty

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Cavalier Girl, Thank you so much for your reply!!  I agree the frivole looks amazing with the alhambra.  I think my concern is the mini is so small and I am wondering if it would look silly wearing a mini frivole earring with the vintage alhambra.  I guess I will have to go in to the store with them on and try them on.  The problem is, when I am in the store I get confused.   I may have to go in with my mother, she will always provide honest advice!![emoji3]
> 
> My intention for this necklace is to wear it casually with jeans, summer dresses so I don't want to look all dolled up but I guess I don't want to purchase this necklace until I decide I have earrings to pair with it.
> 
> Does anyone wear WG pave earrings with their YG necklace?
> I tried so hard to love the YG pave frivole earrings but they just don't look right on me, and I decided the WG pave frivole are the best choice for me.
> 
> Ugh, first world problems!!


I think that if you plan on wearing your VCA pieces casually (as you  mentioned), then mixing metals, sizes, and even brands would be carefree and refreshing. [emoji173]️

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Coconuts40

lasttotheparty said:


> I think that if you plan on wearing your VCA pieces casually (as you  mentioned), then mixing metals, sizes, and even brands would be carefree and refreshing. [emoji173]️
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Thank you !!!  Yes, my intention is to wear this casually.  I wish I purchased this necklace sooner, so easy and no worries about damaging a stone with oils/perfume/lotions or unpredictable Canadian weather.

I am so happy for this forum and for all the amazing advice and support we all receive here!


----------



## lasttotheparty

Coconuts40 said:


> Thank you !!!  Yes, my intention is to wear this casually.  I wish I purchased this necklace sooner, so easy and no worries about damaging a stone with oils/perfume/lotions or unpredictable Canadian weather.
> 
> I am so happy for this forum and for all the amazing advice and support we all receive here![emoji813]


If I were to buy a 10 or 20 motif, it would be all gold as well. Canadian weather is so unpredictable!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## lynne_ross

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Cavalier Girl, Thank you so much for your reply!!  I agree the frivole looks amazing with the alhambra.  I think my concern is the mini is so small and I am wondering if it would look silly wearing a mini frivole earring with the vintage alhambra.  I guess I will have to go in to the store with them on and try them on.  The problem is, when I am in the store I get confused.   I may have to go in with my mother, she will always provide honest advice!!
> 
> My intention for this necklace is to wear it casually with jeans, summer dresses so I don't want to look all dolled up but I guess I don't want to purchase this necklace until I decide I have earrings to pair with it.
> 
> Does anyone wear WG pave earrings with their YG necklace?
> I tried so hard to love the YG pave frivole earrings but they just don't look right on me, and I decided the WG pave frivole are the best choice for me.
> 
> Ugh, first world problems!!



The 20 motif will be gorgeous! I wear my yg 10 motif with my diamond studs and I think they go nicely together. I think your small frivoles will go beautifully with the 20 or you could go without earrings to really let the necklace be the star. 
I did not love the look of the pave wg frivole with the 10 yg motif on me. There are pics in this thread of the pairing if it helps. 
Vca is confusing - good idea to get another opinion in the store!


----------



## nicole0612

I think your YG minis will be lovely with the YG VA necklace. Since you plan to wear them casually, I think the look will be ideal, very natural and fresh.


----------



## Coconuts40

lynne_ross said:


> The 20 motif will be gorgeous! I wear my yg 10 motif with my diamond studs and I think they go nicely together. I think your small frivoles will go beautifully with the 20 or you could go without earrings to really let the necklace be the star.
> I did not love the look of the pave wg frivole with the 10 yg motif on me. There are pics in this thread of the pairing if it helps.
> Vca is confusing - good idea to get another opinion in the store!





nicole0612 said:


> I think your YG minis will be lovely with the YG VA necklace. Since you plan to wear them casually, I think the look will be ideal, very natural and fresh.



Thank you so much @lynne_ross and @nicole0612.

So, I decided to pull the trigger.  I have thought about this necklace for a good year now and with the upcoming warm weather I feel it will be  the most carefree necklace to wear now and for years to come. 

Thank you everyone for their thoughtful advice !!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Congratulations, Coconuts!  You're going to get so much use out of it.  The bonus is that it mixes so well with other VA stone necklaces.  I often wear mine coupled with the other 20 motif necklaces I have.  Never fails to garner compliments.  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## nicole0612

Coconuts40 said:


> Thank you so much @lynne_ross and @nicole0612.
> 
> So, I decided to pull the trigger.  I have thought about this necklace for a good year now and with the upcoming warm weather I feel it will be  the most carefree necklace to wear now and for years to come.
> 
> Thank you everyone for their thoughtful advice !!


Congratulations!  I also decided recently to get an all-gold VA piece for the same reason - so nice to be carefree regardless of the weather.  I think your new necklace and mini frivoles will be absolutely beautiful for summer wear!


----------



## lovevca

Coconuts40 said:


> Thank you so much @lynne_ross and @nicole0612.
> 
> So, I decided to pull the trigger.  I have thought about this necklace for a good year now and with the upcoming warm weather I feel it will be  the most carefree necklace to wear now and for years to come.
> 
> Thank you everyone for their thoughtful advice !!


Sorry to chime in so late but I'm very happy for you and am sure you're going to love the necklace.  I especially appreciate how carefree it and think it will pair very nicely with your mini frivole and wg earrings. Congratulations!!


----------



## luvprada

Can’t wait to see it!


----------



## Coconuts40

Cavalier Girl said:


> Congratulations, Coconuts!  You're going to get so much use out of it.  The bonus is that it mixes so well with other VA stone necklaces.  I often wear mine coupled with the other 20 motif necklaces I have.  Never fails to garner compliments.  I'm so happy for you!



You are so right, I am already thinking of how to layer it   Thank you so much for your gracious input.



nicole0612 said:


> Congratulations!  I also decided recently to get an all-gold VA piece for the same reason - so nice to be carefree regardless of the weather.  I think your new necklace and mini frivoles will be absolutely beautiful for summer wear!



Nicole: Congratulations on your recent YG piece !!  It's amazing how important it is to have some carefree pieces that can be worn and enjoyed during a hectic day.



lovevca said:


> Sorry to chime in so late but I'm very happy for you and am sure you're going to love the necklace.  I especially appreciate how carefree it and think it will pair very nicely with your mini frivole and wg earrings. Congratulations!!



Thank you Lovevca, I appreciate you chiming in.   I'm really looking forward to picking it up!!



luvprada said:


> Can’t wait to see it!



Awww, thank you!!! I will definitely post a photo when I pick it up!!


----------



## lovevca

Two somewhat random comments.

1. I love how VCA's new clasp and authentication certificate may help stymie counterfeiters.

2. When getting two 10-motifs, on top of matching stone issues, you also have to consider subtle changes in design that may occur.  I recently decided to add another 10 motif all yg necklace and found my original one was a more muted gold tone and the spacing was different.  I ended up selling the old and buying two new ones.  Luckily, thanks to VCA's crazy appreciation in value, I actually made a little


----------



## gagabag

lovevca said:


> Two somewhat random comments.
> 
> 1. I love how VCA's new clasp and authentication certificate may help stymie counterfeiters.
> 
> 2. When getting two 10-motifs, on top of matching stone issues, you also have to consider subtle changes in design that may occur.  I recently decided to add another 10 motif all yg necklace and found my original one was a more muted gold tone and the spacing was different.  I ended up selling the old and buying two new ones.  Luckily, thanks to VCA's crazy appreciation in value, I actually made a little



Thanks for this insight. I recently opted for a 20 motif PG (haven’t got it yet, just a deposit to get the old price), but still haven’t quite decided if I’ll go for the full 20 or 2 x10. It’s surprising that even full gold can have variations - good to know!


----------



## Meowwu

I recently purchased Hermes chaine d’ancre ring in rosegold and noticed that it’s not too different from VCA’s YG. The RG ring is also 18k. Thought it’d be interesting to share .


----------



## nicole0612

Meowwu said:


> I recently purchased Hermes chaine d’ancre ring in rosegold and noticed that it’s not too different from VCA’s YG. The RG ring is also 18k. Thought it’d be interesting to share .
> 
> View attachment 4053655



This is a great photo! I have been wondering about this.
I purchased this Hermès ring as well and am waiting to pick up my VCA PG VA. I was hoping the RG Hermès pieces would match since there are so many cool options in the punk collection.


----------



## Coconuts40

lovevca said:


> Two somewhat random comments.
> 
> 1. I love how VCA's new clasp and authentication certificate may help stymie counterfeiters.
> 
> 2. When getting two 10-motifs, on top of matching stone issues, you also have to consider subtle changes in design that may occur.  I recently decided to add another 10 motif all yg necklace and found my original one was a more muted gold tone and the spacing was different.  I ended up selling the old and buying two new ones.  Luckily, thanks to VCA's crazy appreciation in value, I actually made a little



Congratulations, and it's wonderful when the appreciation of VCA works to our advantage.


----------



## lynne_ross

lovevca said:


> Two somewhat random comments.
> 
> 1. I love how VCA's new clasp and authentication certificate may help stymie counterfeiters.
> 
> 2. When getting two 10-motifs, on top of matching stone issues, you also have to consider subtle changes in design that may occur.  I recently decided to add another 10 motif all yg necklace and found my original one was a more muted gold tone and the spacing was different.  I ended up selling the old and buying two new ones.  Luckily, thanks to VCA's crazy appreciation in value, I actually made a little



These are great points! I was wondering the same the other day. Plus I wear my 10 daily, so I worry one 10 will look more used than other unless I rotate using them. I think I am the type that is more likely to buy a seperate 20.


----------



## izzyParis

dessert1st said:


> Gorgeous selection! Enjoy them because they are fantastic pieces.





Coconuts40 said:


> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE you collection !!!
> Congratulations!



Thank you very much, I really appreciate the feedback, especially since it’s not the most diverse collection.


----------



## Meowwu

nicole0612 said:


> This is a great photo! I have been wondering about this.
> I purchased this Hermès ring as well and am waiting to pick up my VCA PG VA. I was hoping the RG Hermès pieces would match since there are so many cool options in the punk collection.



I find Hermes RG yellower than VCA rosegold but I think have an array of gold would be a lovely idea!  can’t wait to see your new bangle!


----------



## nicole0612

Meowwu said:


> I find Hermes RG yellower than VCA rosegold but I think have an array of gold would be a lovely idea!  can’t wait to see your new bangle!



Thank you! They look like a good match in your photo. Are you wearing them together?


----------



## Meowwu

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! They look like a good match in your photo. Are you wearing them together?



Yeap! Although I also intend on wearing the ring alone or with my Hermes silver. It’s a shade of RG that also goes quite well with silver!


----------



## nicole0612

Meowwu said:


> Yeap! Although I also intend on wearing the ring alone or with my Hermes silver. It’s a shade of RG that also goes quite well with silver!



I agree. I was planning to mix it in with my platinum wedding set sometimes for a little fun variety.


----------



## Meowwu

nicole0612 said:


> I agree. I was planning to mix it in with my platinum wedding set sometimes for a little fun variety.


This would be a perfect choice!


----------



## MyDogTink

If you’re able to purchase the New York Post today, I suggest you do. Make sure it includes the Alexa section which is The Jewelry Issue. 36 pages of jewelry and the ad on the back cover is VCA with the new GMOP line!


----------



## Notorious Pink

MyDogTink said:


> If you’re able to purchase the New York Post today, I suggest you do. Make sure it includes the Alexa section which is The Jewelry Issue. 36 pages of jewelry and the ad on the back cover is VCA with the new GMOP line!



I subscribe on my IPad. Great article about London Jewelers, which is where I get my non-VCA pieces. Here is the VCA ad:


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> I subscribe on my IPad. Great article about London Jewelers, which is where I get my non-VCA pieces. Here is the VCA ad:
> 
> View attachment 4055976


I love everything about that beautiful ad...including the cat.
It’s a bit ambiguous whether the piece at the top is a 5, 10 or 20 motif although we all now know that a 20 and the bracelet are the pieces offered. 
I hope that somebody here will purchase some of these beautiful items and share photos.


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> I love everything about that beautiful ad...including the cat.
> It’s a bit ambiguous whether the piece at the top is a 5, 10 or 20 motif although we all now know that a 20 and the bracelet are the pieces offered.
> I hope that somebody here will purchase some of these beautiful items and share photos.



Is that a hint? [emoji16][emoji8]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Is that a hint? [emoji16][emoji8]


Go for it BBC!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> Go for it BBC!!



Ok, so...I dreamed last night that I sold a bag I recently purchased (something I have been mulling over as I love it but it’s not really me) and with the money I bought the YG three motif earrings and VCA loaned me a necklace I was considering too. 

If that doesn’t say something about my wanting a few new pieces, I don’t know what does. I love the three motif but it isn’t near the top of my list...although the 6 motif will be coming home with me soon...maybe because I haven’t seen the new pieces IRL my brain couldn’t put them in my dream and substituted the magic pieces instead???[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## kath00

texasgirliegirl said:


> I love everything about that beautiful ad...including the cat.
> It’s a bit ambiguous whether the piece at the top is a 5, 10 or 20 motif although we all now know that a 20 and the bracelet are the pieces offered.
> I hope that somebody here will purchase some of these beautiful items and share photos.



Done!


----------



## nicole0612

kath00 said:


> Done!



So exciting! What did you select?


----------



## kath00

nicole0612 said:


> So exciting! What did you select?



I decided to get the bracelet because I have the grey MOP necklace (single) from the holiday pendant a few years back.  And then I got the crushed diamond single pendant (going to be sent off to be extended).  I will post pix when they come.  I believe they release the 10th?!

I would have given anything to get the 20 motif necklace in a 10 motif if they had it.  I believe the 20 motif was $60k.  Sigh.  I also desperately want the drop earrings but I think they are $15k and still too pricy for me.


----------



## cherylc

kath00 said:


> I decided to get the bracelet because I have the grey MOP necklace (single) from the holiday pendant a few years back.  And then I got the crushed diamond single pendant (going to be sent off to be extended).  I will post pix when they come.  I believe they release the 10th?!
> 
> I would have given anything to get the 20 motif necklace in a 10 motif if they had it.  I believe the 20 motif was $60k.  Sigh.  I also desperately want the drop earrings but I think they are $15k and still too pricy for me.



is the grey MOP bracelet alternating with diamonds or just grey MOP? from the pics posted i’m sure it looks beautiful!! can’t wait to see your pics!!


----------



## kath00

cherylc said:


> is the grey MOP bracelet alternating with diamonds or just grey MOP? from the pics posted i’m sure it looks beautiful!! can’t wait to see your pics!!



It's like the pix.  Grey MOP alternating with diamonds.  Cannot wait!


----------



## cherylc

kath00 said:


> It's like the pix.  Grey MOP alternating with diamonds.  Cannot wait!



sorry i didn’t see the anniversary thread as i usually just check this one! oh i’m so sad there isn’t a non diamond piece coming out as the pave items are out of my budget at the moment. 

i’m so excited for you!! [emoji7]


----------



## nicole0612

kath00 said:


> I decided to get the bracelet because I have the grey MOP necklace (single) from the holiday pendant a few years back.  And then I got the crushed diamond single pendant (going to be sent off to be extended).  I will post pix when they come.  I believe they release the 10th?!
> 
> I would have given anything to get the 20 motif necklace in a 10 motif if they had it.  I believe the 20 motif was $60k.  Sigh.  I also desperately want the drop earrings but I think they are $15k and still too pricy for me.



What a beautiful choice. The bracelet will be lovely with your LE Holiday necklace. The best part is that you can look down at your wrist it and admire it whenever you want to. 
The PG pave necklace will be so beautiful also. I really love VCA pink gold. What a nice idea to have the necklace lengthened, it makes more of a statement at a longer length. I am looking forward to seeing your photos!


----------



## San2222

Sa was showing me a 5 motif bracelet and 10 motif necklace in blue agate will be released this year. Photo looked nice!


----------



## NewBe

San2222 said:


> Sa was showing me a 5 motif bracelet and 10 motif necklace in blue agate will be released this year. Photo looked nice!


Do you remember what kind gold (white/gold/rose gold) will the agate be matched with?  TIA.


----------



## San2222

NewBe said:


> Do you remember if it will white gold? TIA?


It's with yellow gold.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

San2222 said:


> Sa was showing me a 5 motif bracelet and 10 motif necklace in blue agate will be released this year. Photo looked nice!


How does this stone compare to chalcedony?


----------



## nicole0612

This is exciting news!


----------



## kath00

cherylc said:


> sorry i didn’t see the anniversary thread as i usually just check this one! oh i’m so sad there isn’t a non diamond piece coming out as the pave items are out of my budget at the moment.
> 
> i’m so excited for you!! [emoji7]



I agree.  I would have gotten the necklace for sure if it wasn't the price of my sister's Mercedes.  ROFL.


----------



## San2222

texasgirliegirl said:


> How does this stone compare to chalcedony?


i was only shown a tiny picture on their catalogue  so hard to tell...couldn't even tell the difference between the lapis one i have as both colors looked similar


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Hello!

I'm looking to purchase my first VCA piece. I figured I should start "investing" in items other than H (haha...). I was wondering about the geographic exclusive pieces. I know there is the blue magic alhambra one only available in Paris Vendome and the white magic alhambra at Ginza.

Are there any others? TIA!


----------



## San2222

LovingTheOrange said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm looking to purchase my first VCA piece. I figured I should start "investing" in items other than H (haha...). I was wondering about the geographic exclusive pieces. I know there is the blue magic alhambra one only available in Paris Vendome and the white magic alhambra at Ginza.
> 
> Are there any others? TIA!


Yes carnelian one in hk.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Is it just me or does anyone else get so comfortable wearing their Vintage earrrings that you don’t want to wear anything else? I find myself passing on some of my favorite diamond earrings for either my Vintage Onyx or Malachite earrings because of the comfort level. I can actually sleep in these which I know is not recommended but do anyways from time to time. All of this is making me really want to invest in the pavé YG VA.


----------



## 911snowball

Violet. I would advise that you would feel the same way about the pave YG VA.  I love mine and they feel truly light as air when on- they are so comfortable to wear.  I vote yes for you to purchase!


----------



## Violet Bleu

911snowball said:


> Violet. I would advise that you would feel the same way about the pave YG VA.  I love mine and they feel truly light as air when on- they are so comfortable to wear.  I vote yes for you to purchase!


Thanks for your vote! I just feel silly spending so much when I could get more diamond with the Tiffany Victoria for example. But my heart loves the Alhambra shape so much!


----------



## etoupebirkin

San2222 said:


> Sa was showing me a 5 motif bracelet and 10 motif necklace in blue agate will be released this year. Photo looked nice!


Can you describe the blue agate more, is it striated like malachite? What kind of blue, like lapis or turquoise or something in between. This is very exciting!!!


----------



## innerpeace85

911snowball said:


> Violet. I would advise that you would feel the same way about the pave YG VA.  I love mine and they feel truly light as air when on- they are so comfortable to wear.  I vote yes for you to purchase!


I completely agree with this. After I got my YG pave VA, I kind of prefer it over my onyx and small Frivole earrings. I didnt know I liked diamonds before getting these earrings Now I am obsessed with VCA pave and cant wait to add more to my collection!!!


----------



## 911snowball

padamaraman, welcome to the insanely addictive world of VCA pave earrings.   Next time you are at the boutique, just give the magic size a quick try on, you know, just for the sake of research.  Then try the large fleurettes... just sayin..... the slippery slope keeps going- don't even try to resist!


----------



## innerpeace85

911snowball said:


> padamaraman, welcome to the insanely addictive world of VCA pave earrings.   Next time you are at the boutique, just give the magic size a quick try on, you know, just for the sake of research.  Then try the large fleurettes... just sayin..... the slippery slope keeps going- don't even try to resist!


Thanks I will try them on! I am doing another research though  - I have special ordered large Frivole YG earrings and my SA is bringing in YG and WG pave Frivole earrings. I am little confused with Frivole now - most of the tPFers here have the large in YG and pave in WG, but I like both large and pave in YG. I think its because I like the YG peeking through the diamonds??
I did see the Fleurettes in the VCA book in NM. Do you like them? If you have them could you please post a mod shot?Thanks!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Thanks I will try them on! I am doing another research though  - I have special ordered large Frivole YG earrings and my SA is bringing in YG and WG pave Frivole earrings. I am little confused with Frivole now - most of the tPFers here have the large in YG and pave in WG, but I like both large and pave in YG. I think its because I like the YG peeking through the diamonds??
> I did see the Fleurettes in the VCA book in NM. Do you like them? If you have them could you please post a mod shot?Thanks!


The frivole slope is perhaps one of the most slippery!! I have three versions and there are members here who own ALL versions of these beautiful earrings. You truly can’t go wrong.
I’m wearing the large yg pair today. They are beautiful earrings and I always receive compliments on them. The pave (both versions) are gorgeous. The small yg or wg are wonderful for every day. The minis are cute. I purchased them for my child. The mini pave version is also very special. I think it all depends on your lifestyle and what you love.
The fleurette earrings are iconic VCA and are the basis for several other VCA designs. They are super sparkly. 
I own both the large and the small. 
I find them more sparkly than my studs yet somehow less ostentatious than large diamond studs. 
Other companies have attempted to copy this design yet nobody has captured the same degree of refinement nor the sparkle. 
Timeless.


----------



## MYH

etoupebirkin said:


> Can you describe the blue agate more, is it striated like malachite? What kind of blue, like lapis or turquoise or something in between. This is very exciting!!!


I would like to know more too!! A blue stone sounds amazing.


----------



## geminigal1

MYH said:


> I would like to know more too!! A blue stone sounds amazing.


I saw a photo of a blue agate necklace in the boutique. The photo is from 1980s when VCA first introduced blue agate. It’s a true solid blue, not striated. The color is lighter than lapis and darker than turquoise. It’s with yellow gold. But that’s a photo from many years ago and they might do things differently this time.


----------



## geminigal1

I’m having a VCA day today 
Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## etoupebirkin

^^^Thud!!!
Amazing collection!!!


----------



## innerpeace85

texasgirliegirl said:


> The frivole slope is perhaps one of the most slippery!! I have three versions and there are members here who own ALL versions of these beautiful earrings. You truly can’t go wrong.
> I’m wearing the large yg pair today. They are beautiful earrings and I always receive compliments on them. The pave (both versions) are gorgeous. The small yg or wg are wonderful for every day. The minis are cute. I purchased them for my child. The mini pave version is also very special. I think it all depends on your lifestyle and what you love.
> The fleurette earrings are iconic VCA and are the basis for several other VCA designs. They are super sparkly.
> I own both the large and the small.
> I find them more sparkly than my studs yet somehow less ostentatious than large diamond studs.
> Other companies have attempted to copy this design yet nobody has captured the same degree of refinement nor the sparkle.
> Timeless.


I have not seen the Fleuretter earrings IRL but I am sure it will be very blingy and stunning like all VCA creations. The thing that jumped at me when I saw the image in NM book was they are very similar to what my mom's earrings. Hers is from an Indian jeweler and she has been wearing that for almost 25 years now. Even my grandmother(she is 95 years old!!!) has a similar style. I think they are very popular style in diamond earrings across different countries and will never go out of style!
I need to show it to her and see her reaction when she sees the price


----------



## etoupebirkin

I have a quick question for you ladies. Do you think you can wear WG Small Pave Lotus earrings casually?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I think you can, EB.  I certainly would.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Nowadays you can wear almost anything casually!


----------



## lovevca

I just noticed VCA's website has added real modeling shots, rather than pencil outlines, for many of their products -- it's so helpful and I hope they keep it up!
I wonder if there's a marketing reason behind which one's they've selected.
Here's one of the latest pair of earrings I'm contemplating ...


----------



## kath00

I have not received my bracelet or necklace yet but here is a shot of the new items courtesy of the Instagram account in the picture.


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> I have a quick question for you ladies. Do you think you can wear WG Small Pave Lotus earrings casually?



Yes Yes Yes


----------



## lovevca

etoupebirkin said:


> I have a quick question for you ladies. Do you think you can wear WG Small Pave Lotus earrings casually?


I hope 911snowball doesn't mind, but here's a photo she posted a while back of her casually wearing lotus earrings. Simply gorgeous...and very enabling!


----------



## sbelle

etoupebirkin said:


> I have a quick question for you ladies. Do you think you can wear WG Small Pave Lotus earrings casually?




I posted this picture -- sorry for the ginormous size, my pics are either teeny tiny or HUGE --
the other day after a dear tpf friend asked me about them.  Not that you can tell , but I am wearing a t-shirt, sweater and jeans.









I really only wear mine casually— wore them for burgers and a movie last night!

Lol — I think you should get them


----------



## etoupebirkin

The Lotus will probably be my next purchase.


----------



## lovevca

sbelle said:


> I posted this picture -- sorry for the ginormous size, my pics are either teeny tiny or HUGE --
> the other day after a dear tpf friend asked me about them.  Not that you can tell , but I am wearing a t-shirt, sweater and jeans.
> View attachment 4065842
> 
> I really only wear mine casually— wore them for burgers and a movie last night!
> Lol — I think you should get them



I love these on you -- so so pretty!! 
I have the pave frivole and 3-socrate, both in wg but these are very tempting.
Do you think the lotus would be too similar?  Are they about the same size as the frivole?


----------



## sbelle

lovevca said:


> I love these on you -- so so pretty!!
> I have the pave frivole and 3-socrate, both in wg but these are very tempting.
> Do you think the lotus would be too similar?  Are they about the same size as the frivole?



Let me preface by saying I have trouble taking good iPhone pictures, but thought I would share these anyway.  
A comparison between the lotus and frivole.  In my picture the frivole look brighter, but at least for my earrings there isn't a real difference.  I suspect it is a lighting issue in my picture.  

I like having both as I feel like they are completely different looks.  The frivole is more of a 3-d look.


----------



## Jinsun

I found some more pics on google search. 

I thought the lotus were slightly large than the frivoles, but in sbelle’s picture it clearly isn’t


----------



## sbelle

I see that *jinsun* already posted some pics  but will go ahead and share these anyway.  

This are my wg pave earclips— for size comparison.  I left out the yg because I thought it might distort the size difference


----------



## Jinsun

sbelle said:


> I see that jinsun already posted some pics but will go ahead and share these anyway.  This are my wg pave earclips— for size comparison.  I left out the yg because I thought it might distort the size difference
> 
> View attachment 4065940
> View attachment 4065941



Beautiful pave pieces!!


----------



## Jinsun

Sbelle, do you venture out from vca?  Any HW or Graff?


----------



## sbelle

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 4065938
> View attachment 4065939
> 
> 
> I found some more pics on google search.



I kept looking at your top picture from Google and thinking it looked familiar.  That is one of my tpf pictures from 4-5? years ago!


----------



## sbelle

Jinsun said:


> Sbelle, do you venture out from vca?  Any HW or Graff?



One of my SA's from VCA went to work for Graff, so I did go by and see her and check Graff out, but at the time nothing appealed to me.  I have not been to HW, but I often see pictures that I like. 

I do buy some Verdura upon occasion.


----------



## Jinsun

Yes I believe so!  It nice seeing an updated photo.  The gold doesn’t seem to have patina at all. Looks so new. Some photo you can see patina esp in the YG


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lovevca said:


> I hope 911snowball doesn't mind, but here's a photo she posted a while back of her casually wearing lotus earrings. Simply gorgeous...and very enabling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4065779


WOW.
LOVE!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> The Lotus will probably be my next purchase.



Oh, I can totally imagine these on you, eb - they will be amaaaaazing on you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

sbelle said:


> I see that *jinsun* already posted some pics  but will go ahead and share these anyway.
> 
> This are my wg pave earclips— for size comparison.  I left out the yg because I thought it might distort the size difference
> 
> View attachment 4065940
> View attachment 4065941



Sbelle thank you so much for all the pictures! Love the eye candy. [emoji173]️


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> I see that *jinsun* already posted some pics  but will go ahead and share these anyway.
> 
> This are my wg pave earclips— for size comparison.  I left out the yg because I thought it might distort the size difference
> 
> View attachment 4065940
> View attachment 4065941


OMG 
Beyond gorgeous.


----------



## sbelle

etoupebirkin said:


> The Lotus will probably be my next purchase.



EB, here is another picture from member calisnoopy from a few years back with the lotus being worn casually .


----------



## Notorious Pink

sbelle said:


> EB, here is another picture from member calisnoopy from a few years back with the lotus being worn casually .
> 
> View attachment 4066042



Aw! I miss her!!!


----------



## Meta

kath00 said:


> I have not received my bracelet or necklace yet but here is a shot of the new items courtesy of the Instagram account in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4065563


@SugarMama is a member here. Perhaps she might have close up pics to share?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Aw! I miss her!!!


I miss her too!
Calisnoopy always posted such fun photos... she was so fun and whimsical.
She was ALWAYS eating too which was hilarious because she is such a tiny person!!


----------



## SugarMama

weN84 said:


> @SugarMama is a member here. Perhaps she might have close up pics to share?



Hi hi!  I have a couple of pics to share.  I have my sights set on the vintage pave ring!


----------



## kath00

SugarMama said:


> View attachment 4066246
> View attachment 4066247
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi hi!  I have a couple of pics to share.  I have my sights set on the vintage pave ring!



Thank you!  Gorgeous!  Did you see the earrings for the set?  I am still debating getting them!


----------



## SugarMama

kath00 said:


> Thank you!  Gorgeous!  Did you see the earrings for the set?  I am still debating getting them!



I did!  I didn't try them on yet for fear that I would walk out with them LOL.  Post a pic after you try them on please!


----------



## Longchamp

BBC said:


> Aw! I miss her!!!


I miss her too.  So sweet and fun.  Great pictures and one of the best members for sharing.
she let her IG go also. She has some pix, but no comparison to her prior self.


----------



## Coconuts40

etoupebirkin said:


> I have a quick question for you ladies. Do you think you can wear WG Small Pave Lotus earrings casually?



Yes!  I wear my lotus earrings casually especially in the summertime.


----------



## Meowwu

VCA is so thoughtful. I got my Mother’s Day present today! Wishing everyone a happy mother’s day!


----------



## etoupebirkin

BBC said:


> Oh, I can totally imagine these on you, eb - they will be amaaaaazing on you!


I tried on the WG Pave Frivole at the same time too. The Frivole's have a bling-y presence, and the Lotus is quieter and more ladylike. I've also decided that the WG, Onyx and Pave bracelet is on my wish list too.

I would love to find a 20-motif WG Onyx Alhambra necklace somehow. But I think I'll need to SO it. It would look fantastic with the above mentioned bracelet.


----------



## Coconuts40

etoupebirkin said:


> I tried on the WG Pave Frivole at the same time too. The Frivole's have a bling-y presence, and the Lotus is quieter and more ladylike. I've also decided that the WG, Onyx and Pave bracelet is on my wish list too.
> 
> I would love to find a 20-motif WG Onyx Alhambra necklace somehow. But I think I'll need to SO it. It would look fantastic with the above mentioned bracelet.



Before purchasing my Pave Lotus earrings I also tried on the Pave Frivole too.  In fact, I continue to try on the pave frivole but I can't seem to pull the trigger.  With all frivole earrings (except the minis)  the clasp shows on my small earlobes and it drives me crazy.  The pave lotus sit so beautifully and the clasp is hidden.  It was an important deciding factor for me.

Your wishlist sounds fantastic!!


----------



## sbelle

etoupebirkin said:


> I would love to find a 20-motif WG Onyx Alhambra necklace somehow. But I think I'll need to SO it. It would look fantastic with the above mentioned bracelet.



I could be totally wrong about this, but I think you can order one from the boutique.  My understanding -- and please anyone pipe in if you think I am wrong-- is that they will make them for you, just won't have them in stock.  I ordered one in the Fall during the Dover Street Market collaboration , but I didn't think it was just limited to that time period.


----------



## innerpeace85

Coconuts40 said:


> Before purchasing my Pave Lotus earrings I also tried on the Pave Frivole too.  In fact, I continue to try on the pave frivole but I can't seem to pull the trigger.  With all frivole earrings (except the minis)  the clasp shows on my small earlobes and it drives me crazy.  The pave lotus sit so beautifully and the clasp is hidden.  It was an important deciding factor for me.
> 
> Your wishlist sounds fantastic!!



I have both Lotus and Frivole pave earrings in my wishlist. I feel Lotus is formal whereas Frivole is whimsical. Do you find Lotus easy to wear with casual clothes?


----------



## swisshera

etoupebirkin said:


> I tried on the WG Pave Frivole at the same time too. The Frivole's have a bling-y presence, and the Lotus is quieter and more ladylike. I've also decided that the WG, Onyx and Pave bracelet is on my wish list too.
> 
> I would love to find a 20-motif WG Onyx Alhambra necklace somehow. But I think I'll need to SO it. It would look fantastic with the above mentioned bracelet.


I also got my 20 motifs WG Onyx from Dover Street Market, and the lady who helped me told me it was a limited edition and they won't make it anymore after it is sold out. I don't know how much of what she said was true, that's why I bought it.


----------



## Coconuts40

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I have both Lotus and Frivole pave earrings in my wishlist. I feel Lotus is formal whereas Frivole is whimsical. Do you find Lotus easy to wear with casual clothes?



I agree with your interpretation of the lotus vs. the frivole.  I do wear my lotus casually but only on weekends as my work week is super super casual and I change into different clothing at work so I don't wear a lot of jewelry at work.  I think it's a matter of attitude.  I wear my lotus spring/summer a lot, when I am running errands or shopping.  For me, If I didn't wear them during those times, I would hardly wear them and that's just a waste of money if you can't wear your jewelry.  At first when I started to wear them casually I felt uncomfortable but then realized no one really notices or cares, lol!!   So yes, to answer your question I do find it very easy to wear them casually: jeans, summer dresses, etc..


----------



## Notorious Pink

Coconuts40 said:


> Before purchasing my Pave Lotus earrings I also tried on the Pave Frivole too.  In fact, I continue to try on the pave frivole but I can't seem to pull the trigger.  With all frivole earrings (except the minis)  the clasp shows on my small earlobes and it drives me crazy.  The pave lotus sit so beautifully and the clasp is hidden.  It was an important deciding factor for me.
> 
> Your wishlist sounds fantastic!!



Coconuts, I have the same exact issue with the frivole - but only when I try them on at my secondary boutique! It’s not an issue and the earrings look fine at my main boutique. Isn’t that odd? I am thinking that it has to do with the location of the post - remember, there are two post holes.  

Can anyone think of any other reason this would happen? Not an issue at all with my VA, so I’m think it must be the post.


----------



## Coconuts40

BBC said:


> Coconuts, I have the same exact issue with the frivole - but only when I try them on at my secondary boutique! It’s not an issue and the earrings look fine at my main boutique. Isn’t that odd? I am thinking that it has to do with the location of the post - remember, there are two post holes.
> 
> Can anyone think of any other reason this would happen? Not an issue at all with my VA, so I’m think it must be the post.



Hi BBC.  Ok that is totally odd.  Do the boutiques have their posts set in different post holes?  I have tried on all Frivole earrings for two years now and other than the minis, I can't seem to find a pair that fit me well without the clasp showing.  I try them on thinking it won't bother me, and and then realize I can't get past it.  I think my SA is fed up with my trying on the earrings every couple of months or so  So unfortunately (for now) any idea of purchasing frivole earrings is on the back burner.  There are a pair of Chaumet flower earrings  (aubee rosee) that are nice and I am thinking of purchasing to wear with my YG VA necklace.

Perhaps you can purchase the earrings that look best on you and take them home to try on in your own lighting?


----------



## lovevca

sbelle said:


> I see that *jinsun* already posted some pics  but will go ahead and share these anyway.
> 
> This are my wg pave earclips— for size comparison.  I left out the yg because I thought it might distort the size difference
> 
> View attachment 4065940
> View attachment 4065941


Thank you so much, sbelle, for sharing all the comparison shots!
Now you've got me thinking about butterflies too....


----------



## Notorious Pink

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi BBC.  Ok that is totally odd.  Do the boutiques have their posts set in different post holes?  I have tried on all Frivole earrings for two years now and other than the minis, I can't seem to find a pair that fit me well without the clasp showing.  I try them on thinking it won't bother me, and and then realize I can't get past it.  I think my SA is fed up with my trying on the earrings every couple of months or so  So unfortunately (for now) any idea of purchasing frivole earrings is on the back burner.  There are a pair of Chaumet flower earrings  (aubee rosee) that are nice and I am thinking of purchasing to wear with my YG VA necklace.
> 
> Perhaps you can purchase the earrings that look best on you and take them home to try on in your own lighting?



I know, right? So weird. So.....I plan to get to both boutiques this week; the closer boutique tomorrow to show the new pieces to my mom, and then my regular boutique (where I [emoji173]️ my SA) later in the week to make some real decisions. I will try to remember to take pics of the earrings on me at both places and then maybe I can figure out what is going on! 

BTW I have the large YG Frivole and the clips are hidden in those....it’s really bad, however, on the smaller sizes. I think the issue must be the post location, because the problem is that the bottom of the flower is not covering the bottom of my earlobe so the clip shows where it hugs the bottom of my ear. But then, why wouldn’t that happen to everyone? The flower/motif either covers the clip hinge or it doesn’t, right? I’m so confused!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

error post


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

kath00 said:


> I have not received my bracelet or necklace yet but here is a shot of the new items courtesy of the Instagram account in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4065563



That’s stunning


----------



## Coconuts40

BBC said:


> I know, right? So weird. So.....I plan to get to both boutiques this week; the closer boutique tomorrow to show the new pieces to my mom, and then my regular boutique (where I [emoji173]️ my SA) later in the week to make some real decisions. I will try to remember to take pics of the earrings on me at both places and then maybe I can figure out what is going on!
> 
> BTW I have the large YG Frivole and the clips are hidden in those....it’s really bad, however, on the smaller sizes. I think the issue must be the post location, because the problem is that the bottom of the flower is not covering the bottom of my earlobe so the clip shows where it hugs the bottom of my ear. But then, why wouldn’t that happen to everyone? The flower/motif either covers the clip hinge or it doesn’t, right? I’m so confused!



Good luck trying on both earrings - please post some photos if you can, I would love to see a comparison shot!!  I see so many beautiful photos here of the frivole, and feel so disappointed they don't look right on me.  I am glad I am not the only one.  I attributed it to my thin earlobes but  I think the design plays a role as well.  I think with the 3D, the clasp is partly exposed and then it may depend on the shape of your earlobe. Whereas with the Lotus, I find the flower is bigger and hides the clasp better. 

I hope you find a pair that work for you!! xx


----------



## lovevca

I've been wearing my two 10-motif chalcedony Alhambra necklaces as a combined 20-motif necklace for years but only thought of shortening the links between the lobster clasp and ring after noticing how much less noticeable the clasp is on my two 10-motif yg necklaces with VCA's newest style clasp and perfect spacing.
I figured I'd mention it in case someone else had also overlooked this.
Still wish they'd switch to the hidden clasp on the 16 motifs, but, luckily, it's an easy fix.


----------



## kimber418

lovevca said:


> I've been wearing my two 10-motif chalcedony Alhambra necklaces as a combined 20-motif necklace for years but only thought of shortening the links between the lobster clasp and ring after noticing how much less noticeable the clasp is on my two 10-motif yg necklaces with VCA's newest style clasp and perfect spacing.
> I figured I'd mention it in case someone else had also overlooked this.
> Still wish they'd switch to the hidden clasp on the 16 motifs, but, luckily, it's an easy fix.
> 
> View attachment 4067860


You can also have Van Cleef put one (or 2) of the newer clasps on your (2) Chalcedony 10 motif necklaces.    I did this with my 5 motif turquoise bracelet .  It is a flatter clasp and makes it less noticeable.    Love your Chalcedony 10's.  They are gorgeous.


----------



## lovevca

kimber418 said:


> You can also have Van Cleef put one (or 2) of the newer clasps on your (2) Chalcedony 10 motif necklaces.    I did this with my 5 motif turquoise bracelet .  It is a flatter clasp and makes it less noticeable.    Love your Chalcedony 10's.  They are gorgeous.


Thank you so much for the compliment and super suggestion, and I'll certainly change the clasps when I get them shortened!!


----------



## lovevca

Coconuts40 said:


> Before purchasing my Pave Lotus earrings I also tried on the Pave Frivole too.  In fact, I continue to try on the pave frivole but I can't seem to pull the trigger.  With all frivole earrings (except the minis)  the clasp shows on my small earlobes and it drives me crazy.  The pave lotus sit so beautifully and the clasp is hidden.  It was an important deciding factor for me.
> Your wishlist sounds fantastic!!


I had this problem myself but fixed it by placing lobe wonder (which does indeed wonders) on my damaged left lobe, getting the omega clasps tightened slightly, and firmly positioning each earring facing forward, with the bar lifted as high as it can go.
The only problem now is deciding whether to add the pave Frivoles in yg....



BBC said:


> Coconuts, I have the same exact issue with the frivole - but only when I try them on at my secondary boutique! It’s not an issue and the earrings look fine at my main boutique. Isn’t that odd? I am thinking that it has to do with the location of the post - remember, there are two post holes.
> Can anyone think of any other reason this would happen? Not an issue at all with my VA, so I’m think it must be the post.



I believe there's only one hole on the small Frivole earrings, both pave and non-pave, though there are two on the large Frivoles.
Perhaps the earrings are tightened differently?


----------



## kge

We don't have a VC&A boutique in our state so I have to look on line. I was wondering if anyone has the Romance wedding band (3.2 mm)? I would love to see a picture of it - the diamonds look so pretty online. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Coconuts40

lovevca said:


> I've been wearing my two 10-motif chalcedony Alhambra necklaces as a combined 20-motif necklace for years but only thought of shortening the links between the lobster clasp and ring after noticing how much less noticeable the clasp is on my two 10-motif yg necklaces with VCA's newest style clasp and perfect spacing.
> I figured I'd mention it in case someone else had also overlooked this.
> Still wish they'd switch to the hidden clasp on the 16 motifs, but, luckily, it's an easy fix.
> 
> View attachment 4067860



What a great idea, and I can see the difference it makes shortening the links.

May I ask you what earrings you wear with your YG VA necklace(s)?  Thank you !


----------



## lovevca

Coconuts40 said:


> What a great idea, and I can see the difference it makes shortening the links.
> 
> May I ask you what earrings you wear with your YG VA necklace(s)?  Thank you !


Thank you!  The necklace goes splendidly with virtually all my yg VCA earrings, in all stones and sizes, though I pair it most often with my small perlee yg hoop, pave yg vintage, and small frivole earrings.    
I find it even goes with my VCA wg earrings, especially my large Fleurettes.
Have you gotten yours yet?


----------



## Coconuts40

lovevca said:


> Thank you!  The necklace goes splendidly with virtually all my yg VCA earrings, in all stones and sizes, though I pair it most often with my small perlee yg hoop, pave yg vintage, and small frivole earrings.
> I find it even goes with my VCA wg earrings, especially my large Fleurettes.
> Have you gotten yours yet?



Oh wow you have such an amazing collection with the ability to mix and match across a variety of earring/necklace options!  

Yes!! I did pick up my necklace and I am so completely in love with it.   I am certain it will be my most worn necklace!!  I am contemplating my next YG earring or pave purchase, but that really is a dilemma of joy and feel grateful for what I own already.  Thanks for your feedback...hmmm, large Fleurettes sound magnificent !!!


----------



## LadyCupid

kimber418 said:


> You can also have Van Cleef put one (or 2) of the newer clasps on your (2) Chalcedony 10 motif necklaces.    I did this with my 5 motif turquoise bracelet .  It is a flatter clasp and makes it less noticeable.    Love your Chalcedony 10's.  They are gorgeous.


I did not know you could change the clasp to the newer, flatter style. That is good information. May I ask roughly how much it is to change the clasp please?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> I know, right? So weird. So.....I plan to get to both boutiques this week; the closer boutique tomorrow to show the new pieces to my mom, and then my regular boutique (where I [emoji173]️ my SA) later in the week to make some real decisions. I will try to remember to take pics of the earrings on me at both places and then maybe I can figure out what is going on!
> 
> BTW I have the large YG Frivole and the clips are hidden in those....it’s really bad, however, on the smaller sizes. I think the issue must be the post location, because the problem is that the bottom of the flower is not covering the bottom of my earlobe so the clip shows where it hugs the bottom of my ear. But then, why wouldn’t that happen to everyone? The flower/motif either covers the clip hinge or it doesn’t, right? I’m so confused!


You are correct with your description. 
When I wear my pave frivole earrings I sort of turn the earring away from my ear so you don’t see the underside of the omega clip. 
I hope this makes sense.


----------



## lovevca

Coconuts40 said:


> Oh wow you have such an amazing collection with the ability to mix and match across a variety of earring/necklace options!
> 
> Yes!! I did pick up my necklace and I am so completely in love with it.   I am certain it will be my most worn necklace!!  I am contemplating my next YG earring or pave purchase, but that really is a dilemma of joy and feel grateful for what I own already.  Thanks for your feedback...hmmm, large Fleurettes sound magnificent !!!


Congratulations!!!
Yes, I love the Fleurettes though you could argue they are seriously overpriced.  But I enjoy them more than diamond studs and they're one of my most worn pair of earrings.
I really recommend you try the small Perlee hoops -- imho, they're the perfect size, comfortable, and compliment the necklace especially well.
I generally prefer wearing my large Frivole and magic earrings on their own and find the sweet size is too small for me, but since, if I recall correctly, you'd so generously ruled out the pave vintage earrings because your sister has them and the small frivole bar bothers you, how about the mini frivole?


----------



## Coconuts40

lovevca said:


> Congratulations!!!
> Yes, I love the Fleurettes though you could argue they are seriously overpriced.  But I enjoy them more than diamond studs and they're one of my most worn pair of earrings.
> I really recommend you try the small Perlee hoops -- imho, they're the perfect size, comfortable, and compliment the necklace especially well.
> I generally prefer wearing my large Frivole and magic earrings on their own and find the sweet size is too small for me, but since, if I recall correctly, you'd so generously ruled out the pave vintage earrings because your sister has them and the small frivole bar bothers you, how about the mini frivole?



You are so so sweet, and have an incredible memory!!! 
Thank you so much for your current suggestions and you remind me there are so many choices out there!  I have the mini frivole in YG and they do work given I have a small and thin earlobe I find the sweets/minis look proportional on my ear;  but as I am aging, I reserve those for work and now feel  I want something more substantial in YG.  Oh geez first world problems!.  I was at VCA last week and the SA was wearing the perlee hoops and I must say, I really love them and yes definitely an option.    You are the best !!
I would love to play in your jewelry box, even for an hour


----------



## lovevca

Coconuts40 said:


> You are so so sweet, and have an incredible memory!!!
> Thank you so much for your current suggestions and you remind me there are so many choices out there!  I have the mini frivole in YG and they do work given I have a small and thin earlobe I find the sweets/minis look proportional on my ear;  but as I am aging, I reserve those for work and now feel  I want something more substantial in YG.  Oh geez first world problems!.  I was at VCA last week and the SA was wearing the perlee hoops and I must say, I really love them and yes definitely an option.    You are the best !!
> I would love to play in your jewelry box, even for an hour


Thank you for your kind words!  
Given you're looking for something more substantial, I think you NEED the hoops and would be very happy with them -- they are a price friendly (relatively speaking) and essential VCA staple!


----------



## Notorious Pink

kimber418 said:


> You can also have Van Cleef put one (or 2) of the newer clasps on your (2) Chalcedony 10 motif necklaces.    I did this with my 5 motif turquoise bracelet .  It is a flatter clasp and makes it less noticeable.    Love your Chalcedony 10's.  They are gorgeous.



Oh, that’s good to know!!! The newer clasps are prettier.


----------



## Notorious Pink

lovevca said:


> I believe there's only one hole on the small Frivole earrings, both pave and non-pave, though there are two on the large Frivoles.
> Perhaps the earrings are tightened differently?



I checked the last time I tried on the Pave - there are two.


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> You are correct with your description.
> When I wear my pave frivole earrings I sort of turn the earring away from my ear so you don’t see the underside of the omega clip.
> I hope this makes sense.



It does. Thank you!!! [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## Rami00

texasgirliegirl said:


> You are correct with your description.
> When I wear my pave frivole earrings I sort of turn the earring away from my ear so you don’t see the underside of the omega clip.
> I hope this makes sense.


I do the same thing with mine.


----------



## secssim

texasgirliegirl said:


> OMG
> Beyond gorgeous.


----------



## lovevca

BBC said:


> I checked the last time I tried on the Pave - there are two.


That's interesting.  Perhaps VCA added the second hole to compensate for reducing the carat weight...and increasing the price...lol.


----------



## lovevca

sbelle said:


> I could be totally wrong about this, but I think you can order one from the boutique.  My understanding -- and please anyone pipe in if you think I am wrong-- is that they will make them for you, just won't have them in stock.  I ordered one in the Fall during the Dover Street Market collaboration , but I didn't think it was just limited to that time period.


Do you know if there was/is a 10-motif wg onyx Alhambra non-SO option?


----------



## sbelle

lovevca said:


> Do you know if there was/is a 10-motif wg onyx Alhambra non-SO option?



I think it was only 20 motif but I am not completely sure.


----------



## JulesB68

lovevca said:


> I've been wearing my two 10-motif chalcedony Alhambra necklaces as a combined 20-motif necklace for years but only thought of shortening the links between the lobster clasp and ring after noticing how much less noticeable the clasp is on my two 10-motif yg necklaces with VCA's newest style clasp and perfect spacing.
> I figured I'd mention it in case someone else had also overlooked this.
> Still wish they'd switch to the hidden clasp on the 16 motifs, but, luckily, it's an easy fix.
> 
> View attachment 4067860



Hi Lovevca, does this mean that one of the necklace pairs has been shortened or lengthened?


----------



## izzyParis

I thought that I would share that I received an email notice that Neiman Marcus is now selling some jewelry from VCA on their online platform. Interesting.  When I type in Van Cleef the jewelry is not reflected in the search but if I follow the link imbedded in the email or search by designers in jewelry I can view their offering.  Just thought that I would share.


----------



## lovevca

JulesB68 said:


> Hi Lovevca, does this mean that one of the necklace pairs has been shortened or lengthened?


Hi JulesB68 I never shortened or lengthened any of the necklaces.  My new yellow gold Alhambra necklace is about 20mm shorter than the chalcedony simply because there are fewer links (11, I think) between the clasp/ring and the adjoining motifs in the new style.


----------



## lovevca

sbelle said:


> I think it was only 20 motif but I am not completely sure.


Thank you, sbelle, for your reply, but I cannot for the life of me understand why VCA doesn't offer it as standard in both 10 and 20-motif lengths. Ditto for grey mop in yg and/or pg.
There'd surely be enough demand. Maybe one day...


----------



## sbelle

There has been some conversation in the 50th anniversary thread about whether some of the new limited editions are numbered, and it made me wonder if the LE pieces I have from prior releases are numbered.

I consulted with *TGG*, who almost always knows the answers , and she said that the LE letterwood, pink gold 20 motifs we purchased were numbered.  I checked and of course she was right.

The other limited edition I have is the blue porcelain wg 20 motif that was created for the l’art de la Haute Joaillerie exhibition in Paris in 2012.  It was only sold in Paris, and I was told at the time there were fifty 20 motifs made.   I thought that this would probably also be numbered,  but it was not.

So I am not sure how VCA decides which limited editions will be numbered.

And just fyi, here is a picture of the blue porcelain 20 motif.


----------



## TankerToad

sbelle said:


> There has been some conversation in the 50th anniversary thread about whether some of the new limited editions are numbered, and it made me wonder if the LE pieces I have from prior releases are numbered.
> 
> I consulted with *TGG*, who almost always knows the answers , and she said that the LE letterwood, pink gold 20 motifs we purchased were numbered.  I checked and of course she was right.
> 
> The other limited edition I have is the blue porcelain wg 20 motif that was created for the l’art de la Haute Joaillerie exhibition in Paris in 2012.  It was only sold in Paris, and I was told at the time there were fifty 20 motifs made.   I thought that this would probably also be numbered,  but it was not.
> 
> So I am not sure how VCA decides which limited editions will be numbered.
> 
> And just fyi, here is a picture of the blue porcelain 20 motif.
> 
> View attachment 4069188



This is sooooo special 
Such a treasure !!


----------



## etoupebirkin

The limited edition butterflies that I own are both numbered — limited edition of 20 each.


----------



## sbelle

izzyParis said:


> I thought that I would share that I received an email notice that Neiman Marcus is now selling some jewelry from VCA on their online platform. Interesting.  When I type in Van Cleef the jewelry is not reflected in the search but if I follow the link imbedded in the email or search by designers in jewelry I can view their offering.  Just thought that I would share.



This is so interesting.  I just went to NM online and just like you said, the pieces are there!


----------



## swisshera

Speaking of Neiman Marcus - my husband is obsessed with cashback/ miles and keep asking me to use my SPG/ AMEX especially on NM online. That really gives me an incentive to attempt to buy a watch there (but it seems like you need to call them to place an order?) Sometimes NM is doing a 15% cashback plus miles- you can do the math if they can streamline the online purchase to have it done without calling to place an order.


----------



## HADASSA

sbelle said:


> This is so interesting.  I just went to NM online and just like you said, the pieces are there!


I am not seeing the pieces - maybe because I don't live in the US   And I am on the US website 

Oops - just needed to navigate properly


----------



## geminigal1

My Noeud BTF ring and Butterfly earrings. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## ShyShy

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4070686
> 
> My Noeud BTF ring and Butterfly earrings. Thanks for letting me share.


That ring...!  So in love with it.  Thanks for sharing all your gorgeous pieces.


----------



## Rami00

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4070686
> 
> My Noeud BTF ring and Butterfly earrings. Thanks for letting me share.


Loveeeee!


----------



## birkin10600

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4070686
> 
> My Noeud BTF ring and Butterfly earrings. Thanks for letting me share.


Oh so pretty! Please share more,  I love your VCA collection. [emoji173]


----------



## sbelle

I received my 20 motif onyx wg necklace today and I started to wonder... did I  really think this through?

I wondered , would the onyx wg 20 motif would be too close in color to my blue porcelain wg 20 motif?

When I compared them side-by-side I was satisfied that there is enough difference to justify them both (I am usually pretty good at justification )


----------



## izzyParis

sbelle said:


> I received my 20 motif onyx wg necklace today and I started to wonder... did I  really think this through?
> 
> I wondered , would the onyx wg 20 motif would be too close in color to my blue porcelain wg 20 motif?
> 
> When I compared them side-by-side I was satisfied that there is enough difference to justify them both (I am usually pretty good at justification )
> 
> View attachment 4072217



Both are beautiful.  Congrats on keeping both & for your justification muscle being put to good use.[emoji6]


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sbelle said:


> I received my 20 motif onyx wg necklace today and I started to wonder... did I  really think this through?
> 
> I wondered , would the onyx wg 20 motif would be too close in color to my blue porcelain wg 20 motif?
> 
> When I compared them side-by-side I was satisfied that there is enough difference to justify them both (I am usually pretty good at justification )
> 
> View attachment 4072217


Both are BEAUTIFUL! I was not lucky enough to get the 20 blue porcelain. I have the single almost magic sized pendant but I bought the 20 onyx from Dover Street with the bracelet and I have worn them more than any other VCA pieces.


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,
Do you find Frivole Between the finger ring in yellow gold an everyday piece?
My SA has been advising me to get the Frivole pave earrings in YG+ BTF ring rather than frivole pave earrings in YG+large YG earrings. I dont wear necklace so not planning on getting any VCA necklace. Should I stick to my original plan or is my SA's idea better? Frivole line has too many options and is very overwhelming!!
Thanks!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> I received my 20 motif onyx wg necklace today and I started to wonder... did I  really think this through?
> 
> I wondered , would the onyx wg 20 motif would be too close in color to my blue porcelain wg 20 motif?
> 
> When I compared them side-by-side I was satisfied that there is enough difference to justify them both (I am usually pretty good at justification )
> 
> View attachment 4072217


Just know that during the day you will see a big difference.
At night perhaps not as much but there is a lot to be said about VCA logic


----------



## NewBe

sbelle said:


> I received my 20 motif onyx wg necklace today and I started to wonder... did I  really think this through?
> 
> I wondered , would the onyx wg 20 motif would be too close in color to my blue porcelain wg 20 motif?
> 
> When I compared them side-by-side I was satisfied that there is enough difference to justify them both (I am usually pretty good at justification )
> 
> View attachment 4072217


The chains looked yg from the pic (or maybe it’s my eyes).
I agree w TGG, the difference is very obvious under the sun.  I have the bleu sevres and most of the time ppl think it’s onyx.  I’m probably the only one who sees the difference but the blue makes me happy 
Both pieces are beautiful.


----------



## Bethc

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Both are BEAUTIFUL! I was not lucky enough to get the 20 blue porcelain. I have the single almost magic sized pendant but I bought the 20 onyx from Dover Street with the bracelet and I have worn them more than any other VCA pieces.



Gorgeous!!


----------



## HADASSA

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> Do you find Frivole Between the finger ring in yellow gold an everyday piece?
> My SA has been advising me to get the Frivole pave earrings in YG+ BTF ring rather than frivole pave earrings in YG+large YG earrings. I dont wear necklace so not planning on getting any VCA necklace. Should I stick to my original plan or is my SA's idea better? Frivole line has too many options and is very overwhelming!!
> Thanks!



The BTF ring and large earrings are about the same price, correct? If you are a YG person and not into necklaces, rings and bracelets, then stick to your plan. The ring is prone to scratches, so if you are OCD, nix that idea about it being an everyday piece. I do like the idea of mixing sizes and textures and having same styles as far away from each other 

The only thing I would do differently is Pave Earrings in WG (can't  remember if you are the one who likes to see the YG shining through the diamonds???) The WG Pave will bring something different to the Large YG.


----------



## innerpeace85

HADASSA said:


> The BTF ring and large earrings are about the same price, correct? If you are a YG person and not into necklaces, rings and bracelets, then stick to your plan. The ring is prone to scratches, so if you are OCD, nix that idea about it being an everyday piece. I do like the idea of mixing sizes and textures and having same styles as far away from each other
> 
> The only thing I would do differently is Pave Earrings in WG (can't  remember if you are the one who likes to see the YG shining through the diamonds???) The WG Pave will bring something different to the Large YG.


Haha I am the one that likes YG shining through diamonds but not across all designs. I like Lotus and Socrates in WG  
I am so in love with YG pave Frivole earrings that I havent even given the WG pave Frivole a try. Will try it the next time I am in the store.


----------



## HADASSA

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Haha I am the one that likes YG shining through diamonds but not across all designs. I like Lotus and Socrates in WG
> I am so in love with YG pave Frivole earrings that I havent even given the WG pave Frivole a try. Will try it the next time I am in the store.


You are lucky that you have the luxury of trying several times to be sure


----------



## innerpeace85

HADASSA said:


> You are lucky that you have the luxury of trying several times to be sure


Not really! My SA is very pushy but I cannot afford to spend so much without trying different options. Also I am scared of ordering/returning online for expensive jewelry


----------



## Notorious Pink

sbelle said:


> I received my 20 motif onyx wg necklace today and I started to wonder... did I  really think this through?
> 
> I wondered , would the onyx wg 20 motif would be too close in color to my blue porcelain wg 20 motif?
> 
> When I compared them side-by-side I was satisfied that there is enough difference to justify them both (I am usually pretty good at justification )
> 
> View attachment 4072217



Omg, wow @sbelle !!! These are both gorgeous and definitely different to my eye. And how fabulous they would look together!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Not really! My SA is very pushy but I cannot afford to spend so much without trying different options. Also I am scared of ordering/returning online for expensive jewelry


You should not feel pressured into making ANY purchasing decision by a pushy SA. 
Please take as much time as you need and I hope that you will enjoy the process.


----------



## kimber418

sbelle said:


> I received my 20 motif onyx wg necklace today and I started to wonder... did I  really think this through?
> 
> I wondered , would the onyx wg 20 motif would be too close in color to my blue porcelain wg 20 motif?
> 
> When I compared them side-by-side I was satisfied that there is enough difference to justify them both (I am usually pretty good at justification )
> 
> View attachment 4072217


sbelle,
Both are gorgeous!   They are not too close in color and I think both of them will be equally worn.  Beautiful!


----------



## annie1232

Hi all. Just wondering if I could have some advice but I recently bought a vca onyx vintage Alhambra from eBay. The papers and codes matched and were purchased in Harrods however the box it came in was larger (length wise)than the box I had when I bought a sweet Alhambra. Is this a red flAg or were boxes ever a different size? Any thoughts ladies?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

annie1232 said:


> Hi all. Just wondering if I could have some advice but I recently bought a vca onyx vintage Alhambra from eBay. The papers and codes matched and were purchased in Harrods however the box it came in was larger (length wise)than the box I had when I bought a sweet Alhambra. Is this a red flAg or were boxes ever a different size? Any thoughts ladies?


I’ve had SA’s just randomly pull boxes so this isn’t an immediate concern. 
You are wise to be concerned though, as much if not most VCA listings for vintage Alhambra are counterfeits.  The papers, COA’s, boxes and ribbons are being counterfeited as well.


----------



## MYH

annie1232 said:


> Hi all. Just wondering if I could have some advice but I recently bought a vca onyx vintage Alhambra from eBay. The papers and codes matched and were purchased in Harrods however the box it came in was larger (length wise)than the box I had when I bought a sweet Alhambra. Is this a red flAg or were boxes ever a different size? Any thoughts ladies?


I have found boxes change from year to year. Also, the owner may have several vca pieces and just grabbed the nearest or easiest to find box and put the piece in there.  But of course as TGG pointed out, vca is worth faking so it’s always a concern.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Over at 5th Ave boutique today...so stunning 20 motif wg pave and beautiful matching watch. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ fun eye candy...


----------



## JulesB68

BBC said:


> Over at 5th Ave boutique today...so stunning 20 motif wg pave and beautiful matching watch. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ fun eye candy...
> 
> View attachment 4075228



And your earrings are looking fantastic too!!


----------



## Sakong

Dear all, 

I have been reading the thread and finally decided to join the forum (thank you a lot for all those beautiful pieces!)

I am very fond of VCA and enjoying my little collection. I set a rule for myself preventing from going crazy - buy one VCA piece per year  My next purchase is coming and I would like to have your opinions / advices what to buy next!

I have sweet onyx earrings and onyx vintage necklace, WG pave vintage earrings and WG magic Alhambra necklace. 
I am thinking either PG Alhambra or the new WG pave and onyx combo bracelet... (my hubby votes for the bracelet, but I simply cannot decide). 

1. If I get PG, which one should I go for 1) 20 motif necklace or 2) 10 motif + bracelet?
2. should I stick to WG to complete the set? 

Thank you in advance for sharing your wisdom


----------



## Notorious Pink

JulesB68 said:


> And your earrings are looking fantastic too!!



Great eyes!!! [emoji294]️


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sakong said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have been reading the thread and finally decided to join the forum (thank you a lot for all those beautiful pieces!)
> 
> I am very fond of VCA and enjoying my little collection. I set a rule for myself preventing from going crazy - buy one VCA piece per year  My next purchase is coming and I would like to have your opinions / advices what to buy next!
> 
> I have sweet onyx earrings and onyx vintage necklace, WG pave vintage earrings and WG magic Alhambra necklace.
> I am thinking either PG Alhambra or the new WG pave and onyx combo bracelet... (my hubby votes for the bracelet, but I simply cannot decide).
> 
> 1. If I get PG, which one should I go for 1) 20 motif necklace or 2) 10 motif + bracelet?
> 2. should I stick to WG to complete the set?
> 
> Thank you in advance for sharing your wisdom



I’m all about matching and even though I have no wg VCA I am soooo tempted. I vote for that incredible bracelet!!!


----------



## gagabag

Sakong said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have been reading the thread and finally decided to join the forum (thank you a lot for all those beautiful pieces!)
> 
> I am very fond of VCA and enjoying my little collection. I set a rule for myself preventing from going crazy - buy one VCA piece per year  My next purchase is coming and I would like to have your opinions / advices what to buy next!
> 
> I have sweet onyx earrings and onyx vintage necklace, WG pave vintage earrings and WG magic Alhambra necklace.
> I am thinking either PG Alhambra or the new WG pave and onyx combo bracelet... (my hubby votes for the bracelet, but I simply cannot decide).
> 
> 1. If I get PG, which one should I go for 1) 20 motif necklace or 2) 10 motif + bracelet?
> 2. should I stick to WG to complete the set?
> 
> Thank you in advance for sharing your wisdom



I’d go with wg pave and onyx bracelet


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Great eyes!!! [emoji294]️


Now I want to see these earrings!!


----------



## HADASSA

Sakong said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have been reading the thread and finally decided to join the forum (thank you a lot for all those beautiful pieces!)
> 
> I am very fond of VCA and enjoying my little collection. I set a rule for myself preventing from going crazy - buy one VCA piece per year  My next purchase is coming and I would like to have your opinions / advices what to buy next!
> 
> I have sweet onyx earrings and onyx vintage necklace, WG pave vintage earrings and WG magic Alhambra necklace.
> I am thinking either PG Alhambra or the new WG pave and onyx combo bracelet... (my hubby votes for the bracelet, but I simply cannot decide).
> 
> 1. If I get PG, which one should I go for 1) 20 motif necklace or 2) 10 motif + bracelet?
> 2. should I stick to WG to complete the set?
> 
> Thank you in advance for sharing your wisdom



Is the WG magic Alhambra necklace the single Long Magic pendant or the 16-motifs (or 6-motifs Magic) pave? This will certainly change my suggestion up a bit.

I would vote to complete your WG set with the Onyx/pave bracelet if you have the Magic Long Pendant.

If it's the 16-motifs (or 6-motifs) I would suggest getting the matching Magic WG Pave bracelet or the VA WG Pave bracelet - meaning, keep it clean with all diamonds. At this price point, don't compromise on the smooth look.


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> Now I want to see these earrings!!



I did post photos of them a while back. I don’t know if this is a repeat, my apologies if it is (I took this for the scarf of the day thread):




If you want a better look, TGG, come visit NY!!!! [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## Rami00

sbelle said:


> I received my 20 motif onyx wg necklace today and I started to wonder... did I  really think this through?
> 
> I wondered , would the onyx wg 20 motif would be too close in color to my blue porcelain wg 20 motif?
> 
> When I compared them side-by-side I was satisfied that there is enough difference to justify them both (I am usually pretty good at justification )
> 
> View attachment 4072217


wow, I love your pieces. I am pretty good at justification too, whole another algorithm..just for VCA  LOL


----------



## SilverBen

Does anyone have both the 5 motif malachite as well as the 5 motif malachite/pave? I can’t decide if having both is too much or if I should just choose one. I currently have the plain 5 motif and love it, but would love to add a pave bracelet and want it to have yg (for this reason the rg/gmop and wg/onyx wont work for me)


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> I did post photos of them a while back. I don’t know if this is a repeat, my apologies if it is (I took this for the scarf of the day thread):
> 
> View attachment 4076013
> 
> 
> If you want a better look, TGG, come visit NY!!!! [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


I miss NYC so much and may just need to take a quick trip this Summer!!
LOVE this photo of you....so perfect.  The scarf is TDF as well.
Thank you for sharing.  BTW, we could get into serious trouble at BOTH VCA and Hermes......


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Does anyone have both the 5 motif malachite as well as the 5 motif malachite/pave? I can’t decide if having both is too much or if I should just choose one. I currently have the plain 5 motif and love it, but would love to add a pave bracelet and want it to have yg (for this reason the rg/gmop and wg/onyx wont work for me)


Can you sell the plain malachite and then purchase the one with the pave?


----------



## HADASSA

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Does anyone have both the 5 motif malachite as well as the 5 motif malachite/pave? I can’t decide if having both is too much or if I should just choose one. I currently have the plain 5 motif and love it, but would love to add a pave bracelet and want it to have yg (for this reason the rg/gmop and wg/onyx wont work for me)


Al, i think you should consider the WG/Onyx if your profile pic is a typical stack for you. It will pop amongst your other bracelets.


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> I miss NYC so much and may just need to take a quick trip this Summer!!
> LOVE this photo of you....so perfect.  The scarf is TDF as well.
> Thank you for sharing.  BTW, we could get into serious trouble at BOTH VCA and Hermes......



Hahaha yes!!!!! I’ve gotta start saving up in preparation!!! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]

And Thank you!!! [emoji8]


----------



## SilverBen

texasgirliegirl said:


> Can you sell the plain malachite and then purchase the one with the pave?



I could, but I wonder if I would miss the plain malachite as well? That is my dilemma lol 

I would just hate to have both and only really wear one while the other hardly gets worn, Im a big believer in only keeping what is used. I constantly recycle through my pieces and sell off ones that I don’t use.


----------



## doloresmia

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> I could, but I wonder if I would miss the plain malachite as well? That is my dilemma lol
> 
> I would just hate to have both and only really wear one while the other hardly gets worn, Im a big believer in only keeping what is used. I constantly recycle through my pieces and sell off ones that I don’t use.



I would buy the pave and then see what you do - you can always sell later!


----------



## kate2828

Hello all, so I am thinking about purchasing my first vca piece and can’t decide whether to get the perlee bracelet which I think would pair beautifully with my love bracelet or a classic Alhambra piece like a ring or necklace or bracelet. I think the Alhambra pieces are very pretty but I am not so sure they are really me. My fashion tends to trend very casual. I also don’t want to regret not buying a first classic Alhambra piece from vca because that is what they’re known for. Love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kate2828 said:


> Hello all, so I am thinking about purchasing my first vca piece and can’t decide whether to get the perlee bracelet which I think would pair beautifully with my love bracelet or a classic Alhambra piece like a ring or necklace or bracelet. I think the Alhambra pieces are very pretty but I am not so sure they are really me. My fashion tends to trend very casual. I also don’t want to regret not buying a first classic Alhambra piece from vca because that is what they’re known for. Love to hear your thoughts.


You should get what speaks to you. 
Get what you love.


----------



## dessert1st

kate2828 said:


> Hello all, so I am thinking about purchasing my first vca piece and can’t decide whether to get the perlee bracelet which I think would pair beautifully with my love bracelet or a classic Alhambra piece like a ring or necklace or bracelet. I think the Alhambra pieces are very pretty but I am not so sure they are really me. My fashion tends to trend very casual. I also don’t want to regret not buying a first classic Alhambra piece from vca because that is what they’re known for. Love to hear your thoughts.



TGG is right! Get what you love and really excites you. Go in and try as many pieces on that interest you and go in again to try it until you know that is the piece you want and really love. Trying them on might  surprise you or it will confirm what you are feeling. 

Good luck, have fun and take your time. These pieces are too expensive to get something you don’t love.


----------



## kath00

So sorry it has taken me so long to post these pix of the anniversary set (black MOP).  But here they are!  Sadly the earrings are going back because I am a baby when it comes to heavy earrings and these are too much for me.  But the bracelet and necklace are absolutely perfect.  If anyone would like my wonderful SA's contact to pick up these earrings I am returning, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Sakong

kath00 said:


> So sorry it has taken me so long to post these pix of the anniversary set (black MOP).  But here they are!  Sadly the earrings are going back because I am a baby when it comes to heavy earrings and these are too much for me.  But the bracelet and necklace are absolutely perfect.  If anyone would like my wonderful SA's contact to pick up these earrings I am returning, feel free to PM me.


Kath00, they are stunning!! Enjoy your beautiful babies


----------



## Sakong

BBC said:


> I’m all about matching and even though I have no wg VCA I am soooo tempted. I vote for that incredible bracelet!!!


Thank you for your comment. I decide to go with the WG


----------



## Sakong

gagabag said:


> I’d go with wg pave and onyx bracelet


Thanks, it helps to clear my thoughts


----------



## Sakong

HADASSA said:


> Is the WG magic Alhambra necklace the single Long Magic pendant or the 16-motifs (or 6-motifs Magic) pave? This will certainly change my suggestion up a bit.
> 
> I would vote to complete your WG set with the Onyx/pave bracelet if you have the Magic Long Pendant.
> 
> If it's the 16-motifs (or 6-motifs) I would suggest getting the matching Magic WG Pave bracelet or the VA WG Pave bracelet - meaning, keep it clean with all diamonds. At this price point, don't compromise on the smooth look.


Hadassa, thank you so much for your suggestion.

I have MOP magic necklace so I decide to go for the Onyx and pave bracelet first, then save up for few years for multiple pave necklace (not sure how long I need to wait though lol). VCA is so addicting but I am excited to start my humble collection


----------



## Sakong

Hi all, 

Just curious... have VCA ever sold the solid WG Alhambra before? If so, do you think they will make them again anytime in the future?


----------



## sbelle

Sakong said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just curious... have VCA ever sold the solid WG Alhambra before? If so, do you think they will make them again anytime in the future?



Yes they have. 

I tried to get VCA to do a SO for a solid wg 20 motif about 6-7 years ago and they said no.  As luck would have it , I came across one in the estate market shortly thereafter.  Besides mine, I know that member *Suzie* also purchased an estate necklace.

I have to feel like at some point it will be offered again, but as we all know VCA is unpredictable.


----------



## Suzie

Sakong said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just curious... have VCA ever sold the solid WG Alhambra before? If so, do you think they will make them again anytime in the future?


Yes, as sbelle said I purchased a 10 motif from Betteridge.


----------



## Sakong

Suzie said:


> Yes, as sbelle said I purchased a 10 motif from Betteridge.


Suzie, thank you for sharing the picture. It looks gorgeous! 

I wish VCA release solid WG soon or at least take custom orders


----------



## Suzie

Sakong said:


> Suzie, thank you for sharing the picture. It looks gorgeous!
> 
> I wish VCA release solid WG soon or at least take custom orders


I agree as I would buy another 10 motif to join with my 10. But I have my MOP 10 motif and I join so I have a 20 motif, just different.


----------



## Giuliana

Does anybody know if the New  York store adjusts earrings while you wait? I have a pair of vintage Alhambra earrings that are a bit lose. 

When I take pieces that need adjusting to my local store they send them to New York, so I was wondering if they have a walk in service there. I will be there later this week and am hoping I may get the earrings adjusted then so that I am not without them for a couple of weeks like I would be if I bring them to my local store.


----------



## Aimee3

They probably could tighten them while you wait IF it doesn’t require a part that they might not have in stock. I don’t have those particular earrings so not sure what you mean.  Best to call them and ask.


----------



## swisshera

Giuliana said:


> Does anybody know if the New  York store adjusts earrings while you wait? I have a pair of vintage Alhambra earrings that are a bit lose.
> 
> When I take pieces that need adjusting to my local store they send them to New York, so I was wondering if they have a walk in service there. I will be there later this week and am hoping I may get the earrings adjusted then so that I am not without them for a couple of weeks like I would be if I bring them to my local store.


They have a workshop in New York which they send pieces to. I took all my earrings there to loosen clip and they all needed to send to the workshop. I don't think they would fix anything in the store.


----------



## Giuliana

Aimee3 said:


> They probably could tighten them while you wait IF it doesn’t require a part that they might not have in stock. I don’t have those particular earrings so not sure what you mean.  Best to call them and ask.



Thank you! You’re right, I’ll call to ask.


----------



## Giuliana

swisshera said:


> They have a workshop in New York which they send pieces to. I took all my earrings there to loosen clip and they all needed to send to the workshop. I don't think they would fix anything in the store.



Thanks for sharing this experience! Good to know the workshop is separate from the store.


----------



## Notorious Pink

swisshera said:


> They have a workshop in New York which they send pieces to. I took all my earrings there to loosen clip and they all needed to send to the workshop. I don't think they would fix anything in the store.



Agreed. This has happened to me twice....I asked them to clean my earrings while I waited and they found some tightening was needed. My sweet SA tried to loan me her earrings so I would have something to wear that day!


----------



## swisshera

BBC said:


> Agreed. This has happened to me twice....I asked them to clean my earrings while I waited and they found some tightening was needed. My sweet SA tried to loan me her earrings so I would have something to wear that day!


Your SA is beyond! She even loaned you her earrings for the day, that was so thoughtful!


----------



## Notorious Pink

swisshera said:


> Your SA is beyond! She even loaned you her earrings for the day, that was so thoughtful!



I declined. They were incredible - magic size turquoise. OMG I would have been so nervous that something would happen to them! I’ve gotta say, though - I LOVE my SA. The best I’ve met at any boutique of any brand, she is kind and thoughtful and fun. Plus, she has a collection to rival some of our members - lots of the Pave pieces.


----------



## swisshera

BBC said:


> I declined. They were incredible - magic size turquoise. OMG I would have been so nervous that something would happen to them! I’ve gotta say, though - I LOVE my SA. The best I’ve met at any boutique of any brand, she is kind and thoughtful and fun. Plus, she has a collection to rival some of our members - lots of the Pave pieces.


Oh those Magic Turquoise, I hear you!!! You were being put in a very tempting situation indeed. If I try on any pave pieces I don't think I would take them off, honest truth. You really have a darling SA here in NYC.


----------



## TankerToad

BBC said:


> I declined. They were incredible - magic size turquoise. OMG I would have been so nervous that something would happen to them! I’ve gotta say, though - I LOVE my SA. The best I’ve met at any boutique of any brand, she is kind and thoughtful and fun. Plus, she has a collection to rival some of our members - lots of the Pave pieces.



Agree! Love this boutique - we share -
They always make me feel so special and welcome when I stop in.
Also very kind and low pressure-
We have different SA but same can be said of mine- it’s a positive experience every time [emoji95]


----------



## geminigal1

View attachment 4099932

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Happy Thursday all! Just wanted to share some pieces I worn yesterday. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## geminigal1

Oops... here it is...


----------



## Suzie

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4099939
> 
> 
> Oops... here it is...


Oh my, how absolutely stunning.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

swisshera said:


> Oh those Magic Turquoise, I hear you!!! You were being put in a very tempting situation indeed. If I try on any pave pieces I don't think I would take them off, honest truth. You really have a darling SA here in NYC.


This same darling SA offered to allow me to try on her large yg pave cosmos earring several years ago. 
She’s awesome.


----------



## swisshera

texasgirliegirl said:


> This same darling SA offered to allow me to try on her large yg pave cosmos earring several years ago.
> She’s awesome.


May I ask if she is still in the NYC store please? I just recently met a lady who used to work at VCA NY for almost 10 years according to her, and she started a jewelry business probably from her book. She is so adorable and I can see her being so helpful and offer such temptations. It is always nice to know the nice things that goes around. 



geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4099939
> 
> 
> Oops... here it is...


Everything is so gorgeous! I am wondering if you can do a group shot for your VCA watches please but no pressure. I am thinking of a complication and had ideas in my mind, but I need more enablers and you have such a great collection to share.


----------



## Notorious Pink

swisshera said:


> May I ask if she is still in the NYC store please? I just recently met a lady who used to work at VCA NY for almost 10 years according to her, and she started a jewelry business probably from her book. She is so adorable and I can see her being so helpful and offer such temptations. It is always nice to know the nice things that goes around.



Yes, TGG and I are taking about the same SA. She is incredible....friendly, thoughtful and kind. Love her as an SA, but also love her as a person. The only SA anywhere whom I feel completely comfortable texting and she always sends good thoughts my way, too.

TT has a different SA at the NYC boutique whom I have met and she is also really fabulous. 

NYC is the best boutique! I call my SA’s assistant “the dangerous one” because she remembers exactly what I like and these pieces somehow mysteriously wind up on my tray to try on...like hm, how did that happen?? 
[emoji177][emoji848][emoji848][emoji848][emoji177]


----------



## Bethc

swisshera said:


> May I ask if she is still in the NYC store please? I just recently met a lady who used to work at VCA NY for almost 10 years according to her, and she started a jewelry business probably from her book. She is so adorable and I can see her being so helpful and offer such temptations. It is always nice to know the nice things that goes around.
> 
> 
> Everything is so gorgeous! I am wondering if you can do a group shot for your VCA watches please but no pressure. I am thinking of a complication and had ideas in my mind, but I need more enablers and you have such a great collection to share.



I think I know her too, her name starts with a B?  She’s the one that I purchased my turquoise butterfly from.  I adore her!


----------



## swisshera

Yes her name starts with B! I just went to her "truck show"..Anyways I love your turquoise butterfly, it is such a large piece of beautiful blue and it matches with your 20 motifs! Just like that!


----------



## HADASSA

@BBC, she is no longer at the NYC boutique or is she?

The last time I phoned asking for her she wasn’t.


----------



## Bethc

HADASSA said:


> @BBC, she is no longer at the NYC boutique or is she?
> 
> The last time I phoned asking for her she wasn’t.



Not BBC, but no, she’s not.  She owns her own business, estate pieces (a lot of VCA) and she designs jewelry too.


----------



## Notorious Pink

HADASSA said:


> @BBC, she is no longer at the NYC boutique or is she?
> 
> The last time I phoned asking for her she wasn’t.





Bethc said:


> Not BBC, but no, she’s not.  She owns her own business, estate pieces (a lot of VCA) and she designs jewelry too.



I don’t think so. None of the SAs I know at NYC are B. Wish I got to meet her, she sounds lovely! However, I do adore my SA.


----------



## *emma*

i believe you can find her on Instagram @brluxuryconsulting.


----------



## Notorious Pink

*emma* said:


> i believe you can find her on Instagram @brluxuryconsulting.



Yes. [emoji1360]


----------



## park56

Small world..I loved working with her in the NY store and wished she was still there. Such a genuinely warm person.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Briony!! She was great! My hubby and she hit it off as they went to the same prep school. She was such a sweet person! I always wondered where she went.


----------



## PennyD2911

Hi Everyone! I have enjoyed seeing everyone’s pics as I have followed this thread, you all have beautiful VCA pieces, thank you for sharing!

I will be placing my order on Wednesday for the Perlee Diamond Clover ring that matches my bracelet. I am very excited! The only downside, as many of you have experienced as well with ordering is the wait. The timeframe will be 5 months. 

All this time I was sure I would order the ring in YG, BUT then I saw @etoupebirkin ‘s pic of her wearing her Perlee Diamond Clover ring in WG with her Perlee Diamond Clover bracelet in YG and it was so pretty NOW I am undecided on which color gold I want. So I thought I would ask all of you to share your opinion (and pics if you have both the bracelet and ring). All of my VCA and Cartier pieces are YG or RG and my custom diamond rings and diamond studs are set in 18WG or Platinum.


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,
My everyday jewelry consists of earrings and a watch. My watch is Cartier Ballon bleu 33mm Stainless steel whereas all my earrings are YG(Frivole and Alhambra). The other pieces I plan to add are onyx 5 motif bracelet, Frivole pave and Lotus, Cartier JUC ring. Apart from my watch and Lotus, I am attracted to YG in everything. I dont like wearing necklaces and I dont like watches in yellow gold(they look so yellow on my hand!!!). What can I add to my collection to make my watch go with the rest of my jewelry? Like what could be third piece when I wear YG pave alhambra earrings and my stainless steel watch? Thanks in advance!


----------



## HADASSA

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> My everyday jewelry consists of earrings and a watch. My watch is Cartier Ballon bleu 33mm Stainless steel whereas all my earrings are YG(Frivole and Alhambra). The other pieces I plan to add are onyx 5 motif bracelet, Frivole pave and Lotus, Cartier JUC ring. Apart from my watch and Lotus, I am attracted to YG in everything. I dont like wearing necklaces and I dont like watches in yellow gold(they look so yellow on my hand!!!). What can I add to my collection to make my watch go with the rest of my jewelry? Like what could be third piece when I wear YG pave alhambra earrings and my stainless steel watch? Thanks in advance!


I replied to your INITIAL question in the "ACTION" thread but since you modified your question here, I will say a ring - the CARTIER JUC RING.

I am a minimalist, so don't like to see more that three pieces (and a "piece" can be a stack). Earring/watch (or bracelet)/ring; or proportionately balanced earrings and necklace with a bracelet or ring.


----------



## innerpeace85

HADASSA said:


> I replied to your INITIAL question in the "ACTION" thread but since you modified your question here, I will say a ring - the CARTIER JUC RING.
> 
> I am a minimalist, so don't like to see more that three pieces (and a "piece" can be a stack). Earring/watch (or bracelet)/ring; or proportionately balanced earrings and necklace with a bracelet or ring.


Thanks! I want a small piece just to tie in YG and WG and hence I changed my question a little bit.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Heads up: I am horrified to see this listed on eBay! 
Item number is 232810795744




Huge thumbs down to eBay for suggesting “more like this”:


----------



## PennyD2911

BBC said:


> Heads up: I am horrified to see this listed on eBay!
> Item number is 232810795744
> 
> View attachment 4105739
> 
> 
> Huge thumbs down to eBay for suggesting “more like this”:
> 
> View attachment 4105740



eBay is a scary place!


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> eBay is a scary place!



Have you made a decision P?


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Have you made a decision P?



Still trying to decide on which color gold.  Mitchell is placing my order tomorrow so I have to make up my mind. [emoji846][emoji846]


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> Still trying to decide on which color gold.  Mitchell is placing my order tomorrow so I have to make up my mind. [emoji846][emoji846]


You will have him pulling his hair out...

Play with your jewellery tonight. It will help you make a more deliberate decision.


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> You will have him pulling his hair out...
> 
> Play with your jewellery tonight. It will help you make a more deliberate decision.



LOL - I am sure I am his least stressful client, I usually have every possible detail in my text when I purchase. Right now I am between WG and YG.


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> LOL - I am sure I am his least stressful client, I usually have every possible detail in my text when I purchase. Right now I am between WG and YG.


Your heart wants the WG and the practical side of you is saying to purchase the YG.

P, live a little...Throw caution to the wind and get the WG


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Your heart wants the WG and the practical side of you is saying to purchase the YG.
> 
> P, live a little...Throw caution to the wind and get the WG



[emoji1] I love the WG when I see it like in C’s pic, but then when it is VCA I LOVE YG so that is why I am hesitant to go with the WG.

I guess changing color of VCA gold is just a pointless quest for me. I really thought I might could do it this though, guess I will stay with my first love the YG. [emoji846][emoji846]


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> [emoji1] I love the WG when I see it like in C’s pic, but then when it is VCA I LOVE YG so that is why I am hesitant to go with the WG.
> 
> I guess changing color of VCA gold is just a pointless quest for me. I really thought I might could do it this though, guess I will stay with my first love the YG. [emoji846][emoji846]


Can you repost EB's pic with the PC clover?


----------



## PennyD2911

PennyD2911 said:


> [emoji1] I love the WG when I see it like in C’s pic, but then when it is VCA I LOVE YG so that is why I am hesitant to go with the WG.
> 
> I guess changing color of VCA gold is just a pointless quest for me. I really thought I might could do it this though, guess I will stay with my first love the YG. [emoji846][emoji846]



Of course, I am sure since she posted it here she won’t mind.


----------



## HADASSA

@PennyD2911, I can see that EB's PC bracelet is PG from this pic, so the WG complements it well 

YG is your safest bet...but ultimately, you have to be happy with your choice.


----------



## Violet Bleu

@PennyD2911 My vote is for the WG, so you can enjoy the design in a different way than your bracelet. It will be such a beautiful contrast to your current bracelets but still be able to blend with your other platinum and WG pieces. What a fun dilemma to have!


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> @PennyD2911, I can see that EB's PC bracelet is PG from this pic, so the WG complements it well
> 
> YG is your safest bet...but ultimately, you have to be happy with your choice.



When I first saw this pic I didn’t look closely enough to see the bracelet was PG, after EB pointed that out and I read what you said about mixing only WG and PG, I think as you said I am safer with YG since my both my Perlee bracelets are YG.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Heads up: I am horrified to see this listed on eBay!
> Item number is 232810795744
> 
> View attachment 4105739
> 
> 
> Huge thumbs down to eBay for suggesting “more like this”:
> 
> View attachment 4105740


This is NOT OK!!
I hope that you reported this listing. 
VCA should be more invested in prosecuting these individuals. I used to report clearly fake listings but became discouraged by their mass numbers. 
This is a great example of why you really can’t trust eBay as a source for VCA anymore. Think about it. These are blank COA’s. 
There are rare exceptions (a few trusted resellers) but at this point I only trust the authenticity of items purchased directly from the boutiques.


----------



## tbbbjb

HADASSA said:


> Came across a Three-part article celebrating the 50th Anniversary of the Alhambra. Thought I would share
> 
> http://www.buro247.me/jewellery-and...an-cleef-arpels-celebrates-its-iconic-al.html
> 
> http://www.buro247.me/jewellery-and...icholas-foulkes-on-the-legacy-of-van-cle.html
> 
> http://www.buro247.me/jewellery-and...-what-does-the-future-look-like-van-clee.html



This was posted by our very own dear Hadassa in another thread.  I thought it really deserved to be in the main discussion thread as well.   

Because it is finally something for ALL of us to look forward to.  Here is a link for pre-order of the book mentioned in the article (it will be released on August 28th):

Van Cleef & Arpels: Alhambra https://www.amazon.com/dp/2365111912/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_c_api_xhBkBb3Y2G5B3


----------



## PennyD2911

Violet Bleu said:


> @PennyD2911 My vote is for the WG, so you can enjoy the design in a different way than your bracelet. It will be such a beautiful contrast to your current bracelets but still be able to blend with your other platinum and WG pieces. What a fun dilemma to have!



Thank you VB


----------



## geminigal1

swisshera said:


> May I ask if she is still in the NYC store please? I just recently met a lady who used to work at VCA NY for almost 10 years according to her, and she started a jewelry business probably from her book. She is so adorable and I can see her being so helpful and offer such temptations. It is always nice to know the nice things that goes around.
> 
> 
> Everything is so gorgeous! I am wondering if you can do a group shot for your VCA watches please but no pressure. I am thinking of a complication and had ideas in my mind, but I need more enablers and you have such a great collection to share.



Thanks dear! Taking a group photo of all the watches will be a challenge as they are at different places. I’ll try to post more photos when I wear them


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> This is NOT OK!!
> I hope that you reported this listing.
> VCA should be more invested in prosecuting these individuals. I used to report clearly fake listings but became discouraged by their mass numbers.
> This is a great example of why you really can’t trust eBay as a source for VCA anymore. Think about it. These are blank COA’s.
> There are rare exceptions (a few trusted resellers) but at this point I only trust the authenticity of items purchased directly from the boutiques.



I reported it and sent the info to my SA as well - maybe she can notify corporate.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> This is NOT OK!!
> I hope that you reported this listing.
> VCA should be more invested in prosecuting these individuals. I used to report clearly fake listings but became discouraged by their mass numbers.
> This is a great example of why you really can’t trust eBay as a source for VCA anymore. Think about it. These are blank COA’s.
> There are rare exceptions (a few trusted resellers) but at this point I only trust the authenticity of items purchased directly from the boutiques.





BBC said:


> I reported it and sent the info to my SA as well - maybe she can notify corporate.



I think all we can possibly do at this point is to educate any potential buyers so they can make more informed purchases.

Sadly this  problem occurs in many different avenues, not only jewellery and handbags.


----------



## Candice0985

I only feel safe buying my VCA from the boutiques now. Any where else and I have that feeling in the back of my mind "what if it's not authentic" I'd rather fewer pieces of jewellery but have the peace of mind knowing they are authentic and free of the corrupt world of fakes and forgeries.


----------



## JulesB68

@PennyD2911 could you print off pictures of each ring as close to actual size as possible & cut out then tape to your finger whilst wearing your bracelet, to give you an idea which one you prefer? Bit of a UK reference, but I was brought up on Blue Peter, lol!


----------



## JulesB68

BBC said:


> Heads up: I am horrified to see this listed on eBay!
> Item number is 232810795744
> 
> View attachment 4105739
> 
> 
> Huge thumbs down to eBay for suggesting “more like this”:
> 
> View attachment 4105740


 Aren't these out of date though? 

On a side note, I received an email from evilbay with a listing for a pair of magic WG pave earrings for £350 (or dollars, can't remember which). There was some sort of feedback on it to say was that sort of email hitting the right target so went on line and filled in the survey to say it most certainly wasn't okay to be sending me emails of clearly fake VCA goods. The upshot seems to have been that I am getting even more emails of fake listings! I give up!


----------



## PennyD2911

JulesB68 said:


> @PennyD2911 could you print off pictures of each ring as close to actual size as possible & cut out then tape to your finger whilst wearing your bracelet, to give you an idea which one you prefer? Bit of a UK reference, but I was brought up on Blue Peter, lol!



Excellent idea Jules, but I had to decide this morning so my SA could place the order.  I didn’t won’t to delay any longer because the wait will be 5 months.  I decided to stay with the YG.
Thanks for the suggestion![emoji846]


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

For those of us that have benefited from the tax laws of buying VCA from a place that does not have a brick and mortar store in your state...those days are gone....Supreme Court just passed 5-4 that taxes will be collected nationwide.


----------



## HADASSA

ALLinTHEbag said:


> For those of us that have benefited from the tax laws of buying VCA from a place that does not have a brick and mortar store in your state...those days are gone....Supreme Court just passed 5-4 that taxes will be collected nationwide.



Where is the “UNLIKE” button for this bad news?


Thank you for making us aware [emoji1374]


----------



## izzyParis

ALLinTHEbag said:


> For those of us that have benefited from the tax laws of buying VCA from a place that does not have a brick and mortar store in your state...those days are gone....Supreme Court just passed 5-4 that taxes will be collected nationwide.



In light of this, i feel the need to make a decision on a purchase that I have been considering.  And if I decide “yes” then to purchase ASAP.  
I have the following Alhambra pieces (all white gold) in my collection: 
Magic diamond pave long necklace 
Vintage mop
16 magic mop, gmop, chalcedony

What do u think about adding the white gold diamond pave frivole earrings? 

Currently I wear diamond studs everyday, either my smaller or larger pair.

I cannot seem to wear bracelets or rings consistently as they tend to bother me in some way, and thus I am an earring & necklace ga


----------



## HADASSA

izzyParis said:


> In light of this, i feel the need to make a decision on a purchase that I have been considering.  And if I decide “yes” then to purchase ASAP.
> I have the following Alhambra pieces (all white gold) in my collection:
> Magic diamond pave long necklace
> Vintage mop
> 16 magic mop, gmop, chalcedony
> 
> What do u think about adding the white gold diamond pave frivole earrings?
> 
> Currently I wear diamond studs everyday, either my smaller or larger pair.
> 
> I cannot seem to wear bracelets or rings consistently as they tend to bother me in some way, and thus I am an earring & necklace ga



Always some thing to propel us into purchasing - if not a price increase, this time “taxes across the board.”

I wonder what will happen to states with a 0% tax???

I think you should get the Pavé Frivole WG EARRINGS [emoji1360]


----------



## izzyParis

HADASSA said:


> Always some thing to propel us into purchasing - if not a price increase, this time “taxes across the board.”
> 
> I wonder what will happen to states with a 0% tax???
> 
> I think you should get the Pavé Frivole WG EARRINGS [emoji1360]



Agreed, always something or some reason for next purchase, this time taxes. Also, thanks for the the vote on the earrings. I am really drawn to them.


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Always some thing to propel us into purchasing - if not a price increase, this time “taxes across the board.”
> 
> I wonder what will happen to states with a 0% tax???
> 
> I think you should get the Pavé Frivole WG EARRINGS [emoji1360]



There are states in the US who do not impose a State Withholding Tax on wages but EVERY state collects State and Local Sales Tax.


----------



## PennyD2911

ALLinTHEbag said:


> For those of us that have benefited from the tax laws of buying VCA from a place that does not have a brick and mortar store in your state...those days are gone....Supreme Court just passed 5-4 that taxes will be collected nationwide.



I barely got in “under the wire” on my Perlee Diamond Clover Ring!
My SA ordered it yesterday.  I need to research and find out when this SC decision becomes effective.  This will affect a lot of online retailers, like Etsy vendors for example. The loop hole for the no sales tax sales was not having a brick/mortar presence in each state.


----------



## nicole0612

PennyD2911 said:


> There are states in the US who do not impose a State Withholding Tax on wages but EVERY state collects State and Local Sales Tax.



Oregon does not have a sales tax, however I do not believe they have store which sells VCA.


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> I barely got in “under the wire” on my Perlee Diamond Clover Ring!
> My SA ordered it yesterday.  I need to research and find out when this SC decision becomes effective.  This will affect a lot of online retailers, like Etsy vendors for example. The loop hole for the no sales tax sales was not having a brick/mortar presence in each state.


Forgive me for being ignorant on American Politics - we have the Westminster System of gov't.

So, this is at a FEDERAL level - meaning countrywide? But EACH STATE has their own governance as well? Can they opt out of these taxes if they wish?


----------



## HADASSA

nicole0612 said:


> Oregon does not have a sales tax, however I do not believe they have store which sells VCA.


I was told Delaware has 0% SALES TAX. How would it impact  States like these, I wonder?


----------



## PennyD2911

nicole0612 said:


> Oregon does not have a sales tax, however I do not believe they have store which sells VCA.



Oh yes, I forgot about that, there are 4 states with no sales tax, and then Alaska only collects retail tax locally.  I am so accustomed to dealing with sales tax in so many states that I forget there are actually states that don’t have it.


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> I was told Delaware has 0% SALES TAX. How would it impact  States like these, I wonder?



As I responded to nicole I forget that there are 4 states that do not collect sales tax and Alaska has only a retail tax at the local level.


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Forgive me for being ignorant on American Politics - we have the Westminster System of gov't.
> 
> So, this is at a FEDERAL level - meaning countrywide? But EACH STATE has their own governance as well? Can they opt out of these taxes if they wish?



This ruling allows states to collect sales tax from an entity that does not have a brick and mortar presence in their state. So they will be able to collect sales tax from the online sales of out of state vendors.  I can’t see any of the states choosing to opt out as this is going to increase revenue for the states.


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> This ruling allows states to collect sales tax from an entity that does not have a brick and mortar presence in their state. So they will be able to collect sales tax from the online sales of out of state vendors.  I can’t see any of the states choosing to opt out as this is going to increase revenue for the states.


I thought it was more targeted towards ONLINE purchasing - specific vendors (not necessarily "out of staters'.  Don't want to mention names...


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> I thought it was more targeted towards ONLINE purchasing - specific vendors (not necessarily "out of staters'.  Don't want to mention names...



Fo a while now I have been paying state sales tax on my internet purchases from any company that had a brick and mortar store in my state and on Amazon purchases that are sold and shipped by Amazon.  AL collects state sales tax on out of state purchases by having the taxpayer report those purchases on their state income tax return, although IMO this is very loosely enforced. So, yes I think for now the change will affect few of the larger online retailers rather than an overall affect on any vendor who sales merchandise online. This change will DEFINITELY affect my VCA purchases! [emoji22][emoji22]


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> Fo a while now I have been paying state sales tax on my internet purchases from any company that had a brick and mortar store in my state and on Amazon purchases that are sold and shipped by Amazon.  AL collects state sales tax on out of state purchases by having the taxpayer report those purchases on their state income tax return, although IMO this is very loosely enforced. So, yes I think for now the change will affect few of the larger online retailers rather than an overall affect on any vendor who sales merchandise online. This change will DEFINITELY affect my VCA purchases! [emoji22][emoji22]


PLEASE...we NEED an UNLIKE button for moments like this !!!!

I am sure you will be more (even more) selective now. I know that many people will feel the same way.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I think Delaware has no sales tax. But I wonder if there's a VCA...

Regarding the sales tax on online purchases, i read that the South Dakota law in the Supreme Court ruling exempted collecting sales tax on vendors who sell less than 200 separate transactions or over $100,000 per year. I am relieved because upon occasion I sell some of my personal collection (Hermes mostly) on eBay and affinity group facebook groups. And I do not want to deal with sales tax.

Maine also adopted a similar law expecting a favorable ruling in the South Dakota case.

People may have a limited amount of time to buy stuff without sales tax as individual states would have to draft and enact laws for their individual states/jurisdictions.


----------



## HADASSA

etoupebirkin said:


> I think Delaware has no sales tax. But I wonder if there's a VCA...
> 
> Regarding the sales tax on online purchases, i read that the South Dakota law in the Supreme Court ruling *exempted collecting sales tax on vendors who sell less than 200 separate transactions or over $100,000 per year.* I am relieved because upon occasion I sell some of my personal collection (Hermes mostly) on eBay and affinity group facebook groups. And I do not want to deal with sales tax.
> 
> Maine also adopted a similar law expecting a favorable ruling in the South Dakota case.
> 
> People may have a limited amount of time to buy stuff without sales tax as individual states would have to draft and enact laws for their individual states/jurisdictions.


What kind of time frame are we looking at EB?

And was the part highlighted in RED supposed to be "LESS than $100,000 per year?" In other words, the "SMALL" businessman is being exempted?


----------



## etoupebirkin

HADASSA said:


> What kind of time frame are we looking at EB?
> 
> And was the part highlighted in RED supposed to be "LESS than $100,000 per year?" In other words, the "SMALL" businessman is being exempted?


Hadassa, yes you are correct, it is LESS than $100K. 

Here’s a link to a CNN article on the issue:
http://money.cnn.com/2018/06/21/technology/wayfair-vs-south-dakota/index.html


----------



## Aimee3

The ruling just applies to ONLINE purchases so it seems if you buy vc&a in a store but ship it to an address in a non vc&a  state you wouldn’t pay tax.


----------



## HADASSA

Aimee3 said:


> The ruling just applies to ONLINE purchases so it seems if you buy vc&a in a store but ship it to an address in a non vc&a  state you wouldn’t pay tax.



So the catch is, you must be physically present to make the purchase, then ship to not pay tax.


----------



## SilverBen

HADASSA said:


> So the catch is, you must be physically present to make the purchase, then ship to not pay tax.



That is how I have made most of my large purchases in the past, I have properties in TN and KY, neither have VCA, Cartier, Hermes, etc. Glad this will not affect my ability to do that.


----------



## HADASSA

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> That is how I have made most of my large purchases in the past, I have properties in TN and KY, neither have VCA, Cartier, Hermes, etc. Glad this will not affect my ability to do that.


I am NOT American, so this really does not affect me but I like the process of being educated about things, so the day someone tries to pull one over on me, I will know how to respond


----------



## izzyParis

Something to consider is if VCA changes their policies and procedures to streamline their processes.  I understand that Tiffany is not VCA in any way.  But Tiffany has been charging sales tax in states that they do not have an actual physical storefront for years, the exception is Oregon, where they have a store but assess no tax given that Oregon is 0% sales tax state.  I use Tiffany as an example (there are others like Chanel) that decided for their own business practices to assess state sales tax even though they have no physical brick & mortar presence.  VCA could choose just like Tiffany to assess state sales tax in states that have a sales tax regardless if purchased online or in store & shipped elsewhere.  This will definitely be interesting to see what the companies decide to do.


----------



## PennyD2911

izzyParis said:


> Something to consider is if VCA changes their policies and procedures to streamline their processes.  I understand that Tiffany is not VCA in any way.  But Tiffany has been charging sales tax in states that they do not have an actual physical storefront for years, the exception is Oregon, where they have a store but assess no tax given that Oregon is 0% sales tax state.  I use Tiffany as an example (there are others like Chanel) that decided for their own business practices to assess state sales tax even though they have no physical brick & mortar presence.  VCA could choose just like Tiffany to assess state sales tax in states that have a sales tax regardless if purchased online or in store & shipped elsewhere.  This will definitely be interesting to see what the companies decide to do.



Exactly! This is my experience when purchasing from Chanel & Tiffany.


----------



## CRHVCA

izzyParis said:


> Something to consider is if VCA changes their policies and procedures to streamline their processes.  I understand that Tiffany is not VCA in any way.  But Tiffany has been charging sales tax in states that they do not have an actual physical storefront for years, the exception is Oregon, where they have a store but assess no tax given that Oregon is 0% sales tax state.  I use Tiffany as an example (there are others like Chanel) that decided for their own business practices to assess state sales tax even though they have no physical brick & mortar presence.  VCA could choose just like Tiffany to assess state sales tax in states that have a sales tax regardless if purchased online or in store & shipped elsewhere.  This will definitely be interesting to see what the companies decide to do.


----------



## CRHVCA

Tax is based on if parent company has a presence. Not brand specific.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

PennyD2911 said:


> I barely got in “under the wire” on my Perlee Diamond Clover Ring!
> My SA ordered it yesterday.  I need to research and find out when this SC decision becomes effective.  This will affect a lot of online retailers, like Etsy vendors for example. The loop hole for the no sales tax sales was not having a brick/mortar presence in each state.


The way it was explained to me was that the loophole of no brick and mortar store in the state would disappear. The state would be allowed to collect the appropriate sales tax thus gaining revenue.  Still hoping the loophole continues...I guess we will see...


----------



## kate2828

But regardless of the fact that you didn’t pay the sales tax up front, if you live in the United States you are supposed to be reporting the use tax when you file your taxes. There is no savings on the taxes. It’s whether you pay now or report and pay later. The fact of the matter is that Supreme Court case does not focus on what the consumers responsibilities are.


----------



## Rami00

Got these pictures from another VCA lover this morning! How nice of her to share!
Blue Agathe released today for resort boutiques.


----------



## swisshera

Rami00 said:


> Got these pictures from another VCA lover this morning! How nice of her to share!
> Blue Agathe released today for resort boutiques.


Thank you for sharing! The blue agate looks amazing and did i read it right? The 10 motifs is less than 9000 Euro!!! Can you tell from the pictures if the gate is indeed darker than the Lapis? I need to justify for spending the 70K extra... Thanks for the great news!!


----------



## lisawhit

Rami00 said:


> Got these pictures from another VCA lover this morning! How nice of her to share!
> Blue Agathe released today for resort boutiques.



OMG, I love this shade of blue!!!  I would love to learn more about this stone!

Thank you for the picture!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rami00 said:


> Got these pictures from another VCA lover this morning! How nice of her to share!
> Blue Agathe released today for resort boutiques.



OMG OMG OMG!!! I love love love this color!
I have long admired the turquoise, porcelain and lapis, but for me THIS color is PERFECT!!!


----------



## Candice0985

I really like the tone of the blue agate, my SA told me about it a few weeks back and I thought it would have striations like malachite but I really like the solid mid blue tone! I was told it was being launched in Canada in November, hopefully it arrives sooner.


----------



## Rami00

swisshera said:


> Thank you for sharing! The blue agate looks amazing and did i read it right? The 10 motifs is less than 9000 Euro!!! Can you tell from the pictures if the gate is indeed darker than the Lapis? I need to justify for spending the 70K extra... Thanks for the great news!!


Yes, the first thing I checked was the price too lol. I saw the side by side pics of agate and lapis, it does look a little darker than lapis - or maybe it was the angle picture was taken.


----------



## Rami00

Candice0985 said:


> I really like the tone of the blue agate, my SA told me about it a few weeks back and I thought it would have striations like malachite but I really like the solid mid blue tone! I was told it was being launched in Canada in November, hopefully it arrives sooner.


I can't wait to see it in person. I hope they have one motif earrings, wishful thinking


----------



## klynneann

Rami00 said:


> Got these pictures from another VCA lover this morning! How nice of her to share!
> Blue Agathe released today for resort boutiques.


Oh dear.  This color would go with a lot of my wardrobe...


----------



## Rami00

klynneann said:


> Oh dear.  This color would go with a lot of my wardrobe...


I hear it walking your way slowly


----------



## klynneann

Rami00 said:


> I hear it walking your way slowly


lol - just add it to the wish list!


----------



## Candice0985

Rami00 said:


> I can't wait to see it in person. I hope they have one motif earrings, wishful thinking


I hope there's a single motif necklace!


----------



## innerpeace85

Rami00 said:


> Got these pictures from another VCA lover this morning! How nice of her to share!
> Blue Agathe released today for resort boutiques.


Gorgeous!! What does resort boutiques mean? Blue agate is very similar to Lapis??


----------



## JulesB68

Absolutely love those pics Rami. Shame it’s YG. Maybe this will be the one that makes me change my mind about YG!


----------



## PennyD2911

Rami00 said:


> Got these pictures from another VCA lover this morning! How nice of her to share!
> Blue Agathe released today for resort boutiques.



Oh WoW!!![emoji50][emoji50][emoji50] Gorgeous!
Turquoise is still my first VCA love, but I could fall in love with this stone!![emoji256]

Thanks Rami!


----------



## PennyD2911

Candice0985 said:


> I really like the tone of the blue agate, my SA told me about it a few weeks back and I thought it would have striations like malachite but I really like the solid mid blue tone! I was told it was being launched in Canada in November, hopefully it arrives sooner.



Candice, It might be shadows but it looks like a couple of striations on one of the motifs in the necklace.


----------



## geminigal1

Rami00 said:


> Got these pictures from another VCA lover this morning! How nice of her to share!
> Blue Agathe released today for resort boutiques.


Thank you for sharing the photos Rami! Blue agate is even prettier than I thought!


----------



## Meowwu

Would love to know if the blue agate is permenant collection or limited edition.


----------



## rk4265

Rami00 said:


> Got these pictures from another VCA lover this morning! How nice of her to share!
> Blue Agathe released today for resort boutiques.


Lovely! Will this come to the USA?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Rami00 said:


> Got these pictures from another VCA lover this morning! How nice of her to share!
> Blue Agathe released today for resort boutiques.


I find the Blue Agate is even more beautiful than the lapis. It’s a mid range blue with a subtle degree of character (striations).  Sometimes lapis can present which flecks of pyrite. This appears smoother.
Lovely!!


----------



## gagabag

Rami00 said:


> Got these pictures from another VCA lover this morning! How nice of her to share!
> Blue Agathe released today for resort boutiques.



OMG hopefully these reach Australia! I’d be content with earrings though. Is this limited edition or going to be a permanent one like the paved GMOP?


----------



## chaneljewel

Rami00 said:


> Got these pictures from another VCA lover this morning! How nice of her to share!
> Blue Agathe released today for resort boutiques.


Beautiful!  I’d be happy to get single motif earrings in this color.


----------



## Bethc

Rami00 said:


> Got these pictures from another VCA lover this morning! How nice of her to share!
> Blue Agathe released today for resort boutiques.



Gorgeous!  I hate to ask, but what’s considered a resort boutique? [emoji1374]


----------



## kate2828

Bethc said:


> Gorgeous!  I hate to ask, but what’s considered a resort boutique? [emoji1374]



My guess is a boutique located on a tropical island or somewhere similar! Perhaps a place like Hawaii or if there is one in the Virgin Islands or Bahamas?


----------



## HADASSA

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Gorgeous!! What does resort boutiques mean? Blue agate is very similar to Lapis??





Bethc said:


> Gorgeous!  I hate to ask, but what’s considered a resort boutique? [emoji1374]





kate2828 said:


> My guess is a boutique located on a tropical island or somewhere similar! Perhaps a place like Hawaii or if there is one in the Virgin Islands or Bahamas?



I would think Cannes, France and any seaside resort that VCA has a presence. It’s the best way I can describe it.


----------



## Rami00

HADASSA said:


> I would think Cannes, France and any seaside resort that VCA has a presence. It’s the best way I can describe it.


@HADASSA always knows! Those pictures came from France.
@padmaraman_1985 @Bethc @kate2828


----------



## Rami00

rk4265 said:


> Lovely! Will this come to the USA?


@Candice0985 mentioned it is coming to Canada sometime in November so I am positive that it would.


----------



## rk4265

Just spoke to NYC  vca. They told me November in the states


----------



## HADASSA

Rami00 said:


> @HADASSA always knows! Those pictures came from France.
> @padmaraman_1985 @Bethc @kate2828



[emoji12][emoji23]


----------



## geminigal1

Bethc said:


> Gorgeous!  I hate to ask, but what’s considered a resort boutique? [emoji1374]


My SA told me pre-launching is in Monaco, Cannes, Hongkong, Dubai and Japan.


----------



## HADASSA

geminigal1 said:


> My SA told me pre-launching is in Monaco, Cannes, Hongkong, Dubai and Japan.



Thank you for clarifying [emoji257]

Did your SA mention if any other pieces (5 and 20 motifs, Earrings) will available in the BA  and if it forms part of the permanent collection?


----------



## nicole0612

I asked my SA yesterday who called New York today. They said the collection will hit the US November 15 and NM hopes to offer it by the end of November. However, they order their jewelry from the boutiques, so if it sells out NM may not be able to get ahold of pieces to offer. She said only 10 motif and 5 motif, but I wouldn’t take that as fact yet, since she only knows what she found out from asking New York.


----------



## izzyParis

I added my 1st vca piece outside the Alhambra line, it’s also my 1st earrings from vca.  With so many of you sharing your frivole pave earring pics, I couldn’t resist adding them to my collection.  Thank you for sharing and enabling!


----------



## geminigal1

HADASSA said:


> Thank you for clarifying [emoji257]
> 
> Did your SA mention if any other pieces (5 and 20 motifs, Earrings) will available in the BA  and if it forms part of the permanent collection?



I didn’t ask what the pieces are. But she did mention that quantity of the BA is “very limited”. She said it will hit the US in October.


----------



## swisshera

The blue agate is launching in South of France and it is a permanent addition. It is said to be lighter than lapis and blue porcelain. Available in November. Sounds like if it is something that you want it should be available throughout


----------



## lisawhit

Rami00 said:


> Got these pictures from another VCA lover this morning! How nice of her to share!
> Blue Agathe released today for resort boutiques.



Can we please start a new thread for this gorgeous blue agate collection?  I want to know everything there is to know about this stone....I can't wait!


----------



## HADASSA

geminigal1 said:


> I didn’t ask what the pieces are. But she did mention that quantity of the BA is “very limited”. She said it will hit the US in October.



Maybe the initial demand will be so great that it will outstrip supply.

VCA has been starved for years for a lovely blue in the Alhambra Collection, since Turquoise and Lapis have been so scarce.



swisshera said:


> The blue agate is launching in South of France and it is a permanent addition. It is said to be lighter than lapis and blue porcelain. Available in November. Sounds like if it is something that you want it should be available throughout



Thank you for putting us out of our misery [emoji257]
My suspicions were correct - it does form part of the permanent collection.



lisawhit said:


> Can we please start a new thread for this gorgeous blue agate collection?  I want to know everything there is to know about this stone....I can't wait!



I am trying to redirect these posts to the “50th Anniversary” thread since these new stones are being launched for this event - whether they are LE or remain part of the permanent collection.


----------



## lynne_ross

I am so excited by this new blue stone! I think this will make it into my collection.


----------



## Meowwu

lynne_ross said:


> I am so excited by this new blue stone! I think this will make it into my collection.


Me too!!! I need to fight hard with all he temptations during this waiting period though. Lol


----------



## Meowwu

Does anyone else find it hard to buy none VCA jewelry even when it’s a style bag VCA doesn’t have? 


I love this emerald diamond earring but I am still very much tempted by VCA Alhambra earrings which I don’t have.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Meowwu said:


> Does anyone else find it hard to buy none VCA jewelry even when it’s a style bag VCA doesn’t have?
> View attachment 4117533
> 
> I love this emerald diamond earring but I am still very much tempted by VCA Alhambra earrings which I don’t have.
> View attachment 4117539


The emerald earrings are beautiful.
VCA is like Hermes. Addictive.


----------



## Meowwu

texasgirliegirl said:


> The emerald earrings are beautiful.
> VCA is like Hermes. Addictive.


Agreed on the highly addictive quality! Lol I have been able to hold my Hermes addiction at bay for the past month!!!! (By drastically cutting down visits to tpf Hermes site lol!) 

Would you choose the emerald over the Alhambra? Lol


----------



## HADASSA

Meowwu said:


> Does anyone else find it hard to buy none VCA jewelry even when it’s a style bag VCA doesn’t have?
> View attachment 4117533
> 
> I love this emerald diamond earring but I am still very much tempted by VCA Alhambra earrings which I don’t have.
> View attachment 4117539


Love the Emerald Earrings 



Meowwu said:


> Would you choose the emerald over the Alhambra? Lol



And yes !!! I would so choose the Emeralds. Are they branded earrings?


----------



## Meowwu

HADASSA said:


> Love the Emerald Earrings
> 
> And yes !!! I would so choose the Emeralds. Are they branded earrings?



They are from Canadian jeweler Birks, signed Birks.


----------



## Meowwu

HADASSA said:


> Love the Emerald Earrings
> And yes !!! I would so choose the Emeralds. Are they branded earrings?



Oops pressed sent prematurely.. lol 

Should I go back for them? I do love them but vca looks so vibrant. (Sigh the never ending desires.) 

I also tried on a number of other lovely pieces by Birks.


----------



## HADASSA

Meowwu said:


> They are from Canadian jeweler Birks, signed Birks.





Meowwu said:


> Oops pressed sent prematurely.. lol
> 
> Should I go back for them? I do love them but vca looks so vibrant. (Sigh the never ending desires.)
> 
> I also tried on a number of other lovely pieces by Birks.



I know this is a VCA thread but those Emerald earrings look so regal and they are a classic design.

The Magic MOP look nice but eventually you might be bitten by the Pave bug and then these will just sit in your drawer.

I would so get the Emeralds if I were you


----------



## kimber418

Meowwu said:


> Does anyone else find it hard to buy none VCA jewelry even when it’s a style bag VCA doesn’t have?
> View attachment 4117533
> 
> I love this emerald diamond earring but I am still very much tempted by VCA Alhambra earrings which I don’t have.
> View attachment 4117539


The MOP earrings are gorgeous on you.  But I do agree with Hadassa on the Van Cleef MOP earrings.   If I were you I would purchase the emerald earrings.  They are classic and look gorgeous on you.


----------



## Meowwu

HADASSA said:


> I know this is a VCA thread but those Emerald earrings look so regal and they are a classic design.
> 
> The Magic MOP look nice but eventually you might be bitten by the Pave bug and then these will just sit in your drawer.
> 
> I would so get the Emeralds if I were you


Thank you for your words of wisdom! While I couldn’t fathom pave Alhambra at this time but I totally understand what you mean. 

I agree with you on the design. It’s a classic design.


----------



## Meowwu

kimber418 said:


> The MOP earrings are gorgeous on you.  But I do agree with Hadassa on the Van Cleef MOP earrings.   If I were you I would purchase the emerald earrings.  They are classic and look gorgeous on you.


Thank you. Another vote for emerald!! 

Based on you and @HADASSA’s words, I am going to have to run back tomorrow. It was the last pair.


----------



## PennyD2911

swisshera said:


> The blue agate is launching in South of France and it is a permanent addition. It is said to be lighter than lapis and blue porcelain. Available in November. Sounds like if it is something that you want it should be available throughout





HADASSA said:


> Maybe the initial demand will be so great that it will outstrip supply.
> 
> VCA has been starved for years for a lovely blue in the Alhambra Collection, since Turquoise and Lapis have been so scarce.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for putting us out of our misery [emoji257]
> My suspicions were correct - it does form part of the permanent collection.
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to redirect these posts to the “50th Anniversary” thread since these new stones are being launched for this event - whether they are LE or remain part of the permanent collection.



So there might possibly be a 20 motif added since it will be a permanent addition to the VA line??? [emoji256]


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> The emerald earrings are beautiful.
> VCA is like Hermes. Addictive.



What she said! [emoji1]


----------



## geminigal1

My newly acquired pieces. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## PennyD2911

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4117829
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My newly acquired pieces. Thank you for letting me share!



Gorgeous [emoji256] Congratulations!


----------



## lynne_ross

Meowwu said:


> Does anyone else find it hard to buy none VCA jewelry even when it’s a style bag VCA doesn’t have?
> View attachment 4117533
> 
> I love this emerald diamond earring but I am still very much tempted by VCA Alhambra earrings which I don’t have.
> View attachment 4117539


Yes! I only have 3 VCA pieces and yet I only want to add more VCA. I figure I will eventually have enough VCA that I'll want to look at other brands...maybe?!?


----------



## lynne_ross

Meowwu said:


> Me too!!! I need to fight hard with all he temptations during this waiting period though. Lol


Ugh - I know! My SA mentioned this new blue stone before I went to Paris, which I am glad she did since I was tempted by the blue porcelain but I am not a pendant gal.


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> So there might possibly be a 20 motif added since it will be a permanent addition to the VA line??? [emoji256]


Quite possible and hopefully even offered in WG .


----------



## luvprada

Need advice currently have:

Vintage Alhambra earrings 
Sweetheart Alhambra bracelet

Carnelian heart in both bracelet and necklace 

All of the above are pink gold. Pink looks better than yellow on me. I already have lots of white gold jewelry so not looking for white gold.

Would like to add a pair of sweetheart earrings:
Which would you suggest?
Alhambra pink gold 
Heart in Carnelian 
Alhambra in Carnelian 

I swap around pieces and sometimes wear matching sets

Frivole doesn’t look good on me
Diamonds are not an option 

Thank you!


----------



## luvprada

kimber418 said:


> The MOP earrings are gorgeous on you.  But I do agree with Hadassa on the Van Cleef MOP earrings.   If I were you I would purchase the emerald earrings.  They are classic and look gorgeous on you.



Another vote for emerald


----------



## luvprada

izzyParis said:


> I added my 1st vca piece outside the Alhambra line, it’s also my 1st earrings from vca.  With so many of you sharing your frivole pave earring pics, I couldn’t resist adding them to my collection.  Thank you for sharing and enabling!
> 
> View attachment 4116422



These look amazing on you!


----------



## izzyParis

luvprada said:


> These look amazing on you!



Thank you!  I am very happy that I ventured a little outside my comfort zone, well worth the trip. [emoji6]


----------



## nicole0612

luvprada said:


> Need advice currently have:
> 
> Vintage Alhambra earrings
> Sweetheart Alhambra bracelet
> 
> Carnelian heart in both bracelet and necklace
> 
> All of the above are pink gold. Pink looks better than yellow on me. I already have lots of white gold jewelry so not looking for white gold.
> 
> Would like to add a pair of sweetheart earrings:
> Which would you suggest?
> Alhambra pink gold
> Heart in Carnelian
> Alhambra in Carnelian
> 
> I swap around pieces and sometimes wear matching sets
> 
> Frivole doesn’t look good on me
> Diamonds are not an option
> 
> Thank you!



I would vote for either VA pink gold or VA in carnelian. I have these styles and they are both extremely versatile, matching almost everything. The PG will be more carefree from weather conditions and hair products, the carnelian will stand out much more as the PG is a more subtle look for most skin tones.


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Quite possible and hopefully even offered in WG .



I would love a 20 and I know several here would be thrilled with WG. I’m hoping VCA decides to make us all happy this time!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Meowwu said:


> Agreed on the highly addictive quality! Lol I have been able to hold my Hermes addiction at bay for the past month!!!! (By drastically cutting down visits to tpf Hermes site lol!)
> 
> Would you choose the emerald over the Alhambra? Lol


In this situation, perhaps


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lynne_ross said:


> Yes! I only have 3 VCA pieces and yet I only want to add more VCA. I figure I will eventually have enough VCA that I'll want to look at other brands...maybe?!?


I used to feel this way....LOL
After collecting VCA for years I still love VCA. 
It’s really difficult for me to consider purchasing any other branded jewelry. I do have other pieces, I just tend to wear my VCA more.


----------



## Fem1014

I’m sure this has been discussed somewhere in this thread. I am debating the long magic pendant with onyx and WG as I really love it. Does anyone have it?  Is it versatile. I love the look of it but want to make sure I can get a lot of use out of it before I purchase. Any thoughts are greatly appreciated.


----------



## WingNut

Fem1014 said:


> I’m sure this has been discussed somewhere in this thread. I am debating the long magic pendant with onyx and WG as I really love it. Does anyone have it?  Is it versatile. I love the look of it but want to make sure I can get a lot of use out of it before I purchase. Any thoughts are greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4119281
> View attachment 4119282



Ooooh! I have this with YG and I wear it a LOT! Just got it a few months ago. I usually wear it double wrapped (chain goes through pendant twice), but I've found it an extremely wearable piece....especially since I wear a lot of black!


----------



## MYH

Yes I wear mine all the time.  The white mop too. And even my malachite one. I’m a huge fan of these magic pendants.


----------



## lisawhit

MYH said:


> Yes I wear mine all the time.  The white mop too. And even my malachite one. I’m a huge fan of these magic pendants.


+1


----------



## Suzie

Fem1014 said:


> I’m sure this has been discussed somewhere in this thread. I am debating the long magic pendant with onyx and WG as I really love it. Does anyone have it?  Is it versatile. I love the look of it but want to make sure I can get a lot of use out of it before I purchase. Any thoughts are greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4119281
> View attachment 4119282


I love mine, very easy to wear and also can be worn double.


----------



## Suzie

Here is the pic.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Fem1014 said:


> I’m sure this has been discussed somewhere in this thread. I am debating the long magic pendant with onyx and WG as I really love it. Does anyone have it?  Is it versatile. I love the look of it but want to make sure I can get a lot of use out of it before I purchase. Any thoughts are greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4119281
> View attachment 4119282


I’m probably in the minority here but I rarely wear mine. I’ve got the malachite version. It’s really beautiful,  but I prefer to wear mine short. When worn long it sort of swings around more than I wish. This isn’t likely as much of an issue on a person who is less endowed in the bust region. (Trying to find a nice way to phrase this!!)
 I have several 20’s so I find it much easier to just throw one of those on. 
I absolutely love these pendants on others!!


----------



## WingNut

texasgirliegirl said:


> I’m probably in the minority here but I rarely wear mine. I’ve got the malachite version. It’s really beautiful,  but I prefer to wear mine short. When worn long it sort of swings around more than I wish. This isn’t likely as much of an issue on a person who is less endowed in the bust region. (Trying to find a nice way to phrase this!!)
> I have several 20’s so I find it much easier to just throw one of those on.
> I absolutely love these pendants on others!!


HAHAH +1 on the "less endowed in the bust region" comment. I usually wear mine short, but love it that way. I do find I do better with long pendants like this one vs. simply long necklaces like a 20-motif, which tend to "hook" around one boob or another instead of laying flat on the chest. At least with this pendant it falls nicely down the center


----------



## sbelle

Fem1014 said:


> I’m sure this has been discussed somewhere in this thread. I am debating the long magic pendant with onyx and WG as I really love it. Does anyone have it?  Is it versatile. I love the look of it but want to make sure I can get a lot of use out of it before I purchase. Any thoughts are greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4119281
> View attachment 4119282



I really think this will just end up being a personal preference thing -- as you've seen there are some members here who love them and some who don't.  

I am sold on this style.  I have every one that VCA has made -- carnelian, malachite, onyx wg, onyx yg, letterwood, white mop and the diamond pave.  The only one I don't wear often is the pave because for me it is a little more dressy.   

For me this style is great for several reasons :  1)  the pendant is far enough from earrings that it never competes for attention, so that allows me to go "blingy" with the earrings should I want to 2)  it can be worn casually and more dressy, 3)  for me, it feels a little fresher and "hipper" than the 20 motifs.  

It can bounce around a lot, but that doesn't bother me.  I do find sometimes that it hits against a table or desk when I am sitting down, but I just move the pendant around to my back when I am in those situations.

I do still love my 20 motifs and wear them, but I probably wear my pendants 80% of the time I wear a necklace.  And I wear a necklace almost everyday.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

WingNut said:


> HAHAH +1 on the "less endowed in the bust region" comment. I usually wear mine short, but love it that way. I do find I do better with long pendants like this one vs. simply long necklaces like a 20-motif, which tend to "hook" around one boob or another instead of laying flat on the chest. At least with this pendant it falls nicely down the center


....”hook around one boob”.....ROTFL
This has literally happened to me.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> I really think this will just end up being a personal preference thing -- as you've seen there are some members here who love them and some who don't.
> 
> I am sold on this style.  I have every one that VCA has made -- carnelian, malachite, onyx wg, onyx yg, letterwood, white mop and the diamond pave.  The only one I don't wear often is the pave because for me it is a little more dressy.
> 
> For me this style is great for several reasons :  1)  the pendant is far enough from earrings that it never competes for attention, so that allows me to go "blingy" with the earrings should I want to 2)  it can be worn casually and more dressy, 3)  for me, it feels a little fresher and "hipper" than the 20 motifs.
> 
> It can bounce around a lot, but that doesn't bother me.  I do find sometimes that it hits against a table or desk when I am sitting down, but I just move the pendant around to my back when I am in those situations.
> 
> I do still love my 20 motifs and wear them, but I probably wear my pendants 80% of the time I wear a necklace.  And I wear a necklace almost everyday.
> 
> Good luck with your decision!


Sbelle is spot on!
These pendants are so fun and fresh. I need to get mine out and enjoy it more often. No doubt. 
I think that sometimes it’s easy to just slide into certain habits. I always love seeing these pendants on others so I’m going to make more of an effort....


----------



## ghoztz

Rami00 said:


> Got these pictures from another VCA lover this morning! How nice of her to share!
> Blue Agathe released today for resort boutiques.



I am drooling over this!!! Any price info for both pieces yet?


----------



## MYH

texasgirliegirl said:


> ....”hook around one boob”.....ROTFL
> This has literally happened to me.


YES!! Sometimes I look down and am horrified.


----------



## chanelchic2002

texasgirliegirl said:


> ....”hook around one boob”.....ROTFL
> This has literally happened to me.




Me too! I kept thinking why is it doing this? Lol. It’s annoying like a seatbelt that slides around...


----------



## ophy

Blue agate is available in HK now but for VIP's only (supposedly)


----------



## Rami00

izzyParis said:


> I added my 1st vca piece outside the Alhambra line, it’s also my 1st earrings from vca.  With so many of you sharing your frivole pave earring pics, I couldn’t resist adding them to my collection.  Thank you for sharing and enabling!
> 
> View attachment 4116422


Congratulations! I love them so much...


----------



## Rami00

Meowwu said:


> Does anyone else find it hard to buy none VCA jewelry even when it’s a style bag VCA doesn’t have?
> View attachment 4117533
> 
> I love this emerald diamond earring but I am still very much tempted by VCA Alhambra earrings which I don’t have.
> View attachment 4117539


LOL! I seem to rotate between Tiffany and VCA..take my money, take my money 
I could be biased but I personally love emeralds sooo much. Good luck deciding.


----------



## izzyParis

Rami00 said:


> Congratulations! I love them so much...



Thank you!  The pics of your pair of earrings on you really influenced my decision.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Rami00

izzyParis said:


> Thank you!  The pics of your pair of earrings on you really influenced my decision.  Thank you for sharing!


Glad to be an enabler  They look stunning on you.


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,
I have been going back and forth between 5 motif bracelet in YG and onyx. I have YG VA pave and Frivole small YG earrings. I liked the onyx on me but my husband and mom like the YG. Which one should I go for?


----------



## Bethc

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> I have been going back and forth between 5 motif bracelet in YG and onyx. I have YG VA pave and Frivole small YG earrings. I liked the onyx on me but my husband and mom like the YG. Which one should I go for?
> View attachment 4123843
> View attachment 4123844



I love the look of the onyx, but the yg is a good base piece.  Either way you can’t go wrong!


----------



## HADASSA

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> I have been going back and forth between 5 motif bracelet in YG and onyx. I have YG VA pave and Frivole small YG earrings. I liked the onyx on me but my husband and mom like the YG. Which one should I go for?
> View attachment 4123843
> View attachment 4123844


Another vote for Onyx - it gives quite the "POP." 

Can be worn with either pair of earrings but do you intend to get any other onyx pieces? The ALL GOLD might just be more versatile at the end of the day.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

I just found out that I cannot resize a BTF ring - is it true? Oh no ...


----------



## lynne_ross

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I just found out that I cannot resize a BTF ring - is it true? Oh no ...


I was told this by my SA too. A reason I have held off purchases and if I do plan to go up a size.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> I have been going back and forth between 5 motif bracelet in YG and onyx. I have YG VA pave and Frivole small YG earrings. I liked the onyx on me but my husband and mom like the YG. Which one should I go for?
> View attachment 4123843
> View attachment 4123844


YG will be more versatile with both clothing as well as other jewelry pieces.


----------



## pigleto972001

Both look great on you !! I have the plain YG and wear it all the time. It’s quite hardy. I don’t know if you can get the onyx wet.


----------



## PennyD2911

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> I have been going back and forth between 5 motif bracelet in YG and onyx. I have YG VA pave and Frivole small YG earrings. I liked the onyx on me but my husband and mom like the YG. Which one should I go for?
> View attachment 4123843
> View attachment 4123844



VCA onyx/YG has my heart so I would normally chose that combo, but on you the YG seems to glow against your skin, it looks beautiful on you!


----------



## Hobbiezm

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> I have been going back and forth between 5 motif bracelet in YG and onyx. I have YG VA pave and Frivole small YG earrings. I liked the onyx on me but my husband and mom like the YG. Which one should I go for?
> View attachment 4123843
> View attachment 4123844



The onyx looks amazing - go for it!


----------



## Bethc

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I just found out that I cannot resize a BTF ring - is it true? Oh no ...



Yes, it is.  When I lost weight I moved my butterflies from my ring finger to my middle finger.


----------



## SilverBen

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> I have been going back and forth between 5 motif bracelet in YG and onyx. I have YG VA pave and Frivole small YG earrings. I liked the onyx on me but my husband and mom like the YG. Which one should I go for?
> View attachment 4123843
> View attachment 4123844



I am currently having the exact same debate between yg and onyx. Both of them look great on your skin honestly, maybe the yg would be easier as an everyday? 

Can anyone share how well the onyx wear/holds up over time?


----------



## Coconuts40

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> I have been going back and forth between 5 motif bracelet in YG and onyx. I have YG VA pave and Frivole small YG earrings. I liked the onyx on me but my husband and mom like the YG. Which one should I go for?
> View attachment 4123843
> View attachment 4123844



I really like the onyx on you, I think it looks great!
From a practical perspective - the all YG is a super workhorse.  I wear mine without having to think about it as it is resilient given it's all gold.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Coconuts40 said:


> I really like the onyx on you, I think it looks great!
> From a practical perspective - the all YG is a super workhorse.  I wear mine without having to think about it as it is resilient given it's all gold.


I have not owned VCA WG long enough to know this - since the WG is plated with rhodium, will it actually tarnish or maybe lose its luster over time? I have seen some WG pieces in pictures and the WG looks a little dull. But this could be due to the angle of the camera.


----------



## luvprada

Would you mix Alhambra Carnelian sweet earrings with a sweet Carnelian Heart pendant? Wondering if the different shapes would look odd together. Thanks


----------



## innerpeace85

Bethc said:


> I love the look of the onyx, but the yg is a good base piece.  Either way you can’t go wrong!





HADASSA said:


> Another vote for Onyx - it gives quite the "POP."
> 
> Can be worn with either pair of earrings but do you intend to get any other onyx pieces? The ALL GOLD might just be more versatile at the end of the day.





texasgirliegirl said:


> YG will be more versatile with both clothing as well as other jewelry pieces.





pigleto972001 said:


> Both look great on you !! I have the plain YG and wear it all the time. It’s quite hardy. I don’t know if you can get the onyx wet.





PennyD2911 said:


> VCA onyx/YG has my heart so I would normally chose that combo, but on you the YG seems to glow against your skin, it looks beautiful on you!





Hobbiezm said:


> The onyx looks amazing - go for it!





Bethc said:


> Yes, it is.  When I lost weight I moved my butterflies from my ring finger to my middle finger.





Coconuts40 said:


> I really like the onyx on you, I think it looks great!
> From a practical perspective - the all YG is a super workhorse.  I wear mine without having to think about it as it is resilient given it's all gold.



Thanks for the replies!!❤️❤️I am planning to get the YG love bracelet later this year. So I am still wondering if I want the bracelet to blend in or stand out from the Love bracelet.
As far adding other onyx pieces I don't have plans at this point. After my pave VA earrings, I want other pave earrings like Frivole and Lotus . So they will be next.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I have not owned VCA WG long enough to know this - since the WG is plated with rhodium, will it actually tarnish or maybe lose its luster over time? I have seen some WG pieces in pictures and the WG looks a little dull. But this could be due to the angle of the camera.


You are correct that VCA wg is rhodium plated.
Over time it can lose some luster, but VCA can replate the piece and it will come back as shiny and beautiful l as new.


----------



## texasbrooke

Suzie said:


> I love mine, very easy to wear and also can be worn double.



I have it and wear it constantly!


----------



## lasttotheparty

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> I have been going back and forth between 5 motif bracelet in YG and onyx. I have YG VA pave and Frivole small YG earrings. I liked the onyx on me but my husband and mom like the YG. Which one should I go for?
> View attachment 4123843
> View attachment 4123844


I think that if you get the all gold, you will long for the onyx and eventually buy that as well. Whereas, I think if you get the onyx, you'll probably feel satisfied and be able to move on


----------



## Rami00

I am getting conflicting info on btw ring sizing. I asked my SA if it could have it resized in case I lose or gain weight..
Her response "NO"
I called VCA and they told me "yes, it could be sized one up or down" 
ugh, which one of this information is true?
Tpf members would probably have a solid answer for me. Please let me know..thank you


----------



## Rami00

lasttotheparty said:


> I think that if you get the all gold, you will long for the onyx and eventually buy that as well. Whereas, I think if you get the onyx, you'll probably feel satisfied and be able to move on


@padmaraman_1985 this!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Rami00 said:


> I am getting conflicting info on btw ring sizing. I asked my SA if it could have it resized in case I lose or gain weight..
> Her response "NO"
> I called VCA and they told me "yes, it could be sized one up or down"
> ugh, which one of this information is true?
> Tpf members would probably have a solid answer for me. Please let me know..thank you


I know! London told me I could and HK told me I cannot!


----------



## Rami00

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I know! London told me I could and HK told me I cannot!


Isnt that so annoying. I am glad I am not the only one. Hopefully, someone chimes in..


----------



## NewBe

Rami00 said:


> Isnt that so annoying. I am glad I am not the only one. Hopefully, someone chimes in..



Do you think they might be referring to adding the beads on the ring when they refer to re-sizing?  
My Socrate in btw ring was perfect when I bought in Paris.  However, when i came back from the trip, I noticed that it was sliding a bit.  Then I was told that they could add bead(s) to make it smaller.  But, I got used to the sliding and never bother to add the beads.


----------



## eddilicious

Beautiful!


----------



## Bethc

Rami00 said:


> I am getting conflicting info on btw ring sizing. I asked my SA if it could have it resized in case I lose or gain weight..
> Her response "NO"
> I called VCA and they told me "yes, it could be sized one up or down"
> ugh, which one of this information is true?
> Tpf members would probably have a solid answer for me. Please let me know..thank you



Definitely no for the butterflies ring, I had to move it to my middle finger when I lost weight.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Rami00 said:


> I am getting conflicting info on btw ring sizing. I asked my SA if it could have it resized in case I lose or gain weight..
> Her response "NO"
> I called VCA and they told me "yes, it could be sized one up or down"
> ugh, which one of this information is true?
> Tpf members would probably have a solid answer for me. Please let me know..thank you



I was told Not. I wanted size 47 and it had to be made which took months. They had plenty of size 48 so if it could be adjusted I think they would have tried.


----------



## Rami00

Natalie j said:


> I was told Not. I wanted size 47 and it had to be made which took months. They had plenty of size 48 so if it could be adjusted I think they would have tried.





Bethc said:


> Definitely no for the butterflies ring, I had to move it to my middle finger when I lost weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4126363


Thank you ladies! Trying to place an order for Nœud  ring, of course they don't have it available and will take few months, I am ok with that. Now, the big question, middle finger or ring finger?


----------



## Sparkledolll

Rami00 said:


> Thank you ladies! Trying to place an order for Nœud  ring, of course they don't have it available and will take few months, I am ok with that. Now, the big question, middle finger or ring finger?



Oh you’re going for it!! I love that ring on you... I wonder if the dimensions might look too big on the ring finger? I vote middle finger but either would be stunning!


----------



## kat99

Natalie j said:


> I was told Not. I wanted size 47 and it had to be made which took months. They had plenty of size 48 so if it could be adjusted I think they would have tried.



I’m having this exact problem! My finger aren’t even that small so I was surprised to hear that they have so little 47


----------



## Rami00

Natalie j said:


> Oh you’re going for it!! I love that ring on you... I wonder if the dimensions might look too big on the ring finger? I vote middle finger but either would be stunning!


Thank you! I have been eyeing a dramatic btf ring from VCA and almost tried every single one of them, as you know  
With this one, as soon I put it on...I knew, this is the one for me! I am so glad you liked it, thank you. I am leaning towards the middle finger too.


----------



## Hobbiezm

Rami00 said:


> Thank you ladies! Trying to place an order for Nœud  ring, of course they don't have it available and will take few months, I am ok with that. Now, the big question, middle finger or ring finger?



I’ve been following your IG and I think the Noeud ring on you looks absolutely fantastic along with the Frivole Pave - ring finger is my preference. This ring is Def worth the wait !


----------



## Bethc

Rami00 said:


> Thank you ladies! Trying to place an order for Nœud  ring, of course they don't have it available and will take few months, I am ok with that. Now, the big question, middle finger or ring finger?



I bought mine for the ring finger, but the BTF ring feels more comfortable to me on the middle finger.


----------



## Rami00

Hobbiezm said:


> I’ve been following your IG and I think the Noeud ring on you looks absolutely fantastic along with the Frivole Pave - ring finger is my preference. This ring is Def worth the wait !


You are very sweet! Thank you 


Bethc said:


> I bought mine for the ring finger, but the BTF ring feels more comfortable to me on the middle finger.


Point noted. Thank you so much!


----------



## allure244

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! I have been eyeing a dramatic btf ring from VCA and almost tried every single one of them, as you know
> With this one, as soon I put it on...I knew, this is the one for me! I am so glad you liked it, thank you. I am leaning towards the middle finger too.



This is my experience with btf ring: 
I wear my butterfly btf ring on my middle finger usually but if my fingers are puffier (from heat/humidity, weight gain or certain time of month lol) then I can switch it to my ring finger. I like having that option. If I had bought the ring to just fit my ring finger and my fingers got puffier then the ring would be uncomfortable on my ring finger and I wouldn’t move it to my pinky as I feel it would look awkward. 

I think for the large statement ring you want to purchase it would look good on middle finger.


----------



## Rami00

@allure244 makes perfect sense. Thank you for taking the time


----------



## ShyShy

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! I have been eyeing a dramatic btf ring from VCA and almost tried every single one of them, as you know
> With this one, as soon I put it on...I knew, this is the one for me! I am so glad you liked it, thank you. I am leaning towards the middle finger too.


The Noeud ring is such a beautiful piece.  We will be twins on this ring as mine is being made right now!  They have so few pieces for the Noeud.  I sized mine for the middle finger.  I realized over time I prefer to wear my btf rings on my middle finger.  There’s always room to move to the ring finger if my fingers become puffier.   My SA modelled the ring on her index finger and the ring looked just as gorgeous on her index finger!
PS. I was always told you can’t really resize btf rings.


----------



## Rami00

ShyShy said:


> The Noeud ring is such a beautiful piece.  We will be twins on this ring as mine is being made right now!  They have so few pieces for the Noeud.  I sized mine for the middle finger.  I realized over time I prefer to wear my btf rings on my middle finger.  There’s always room to move to the ring finger if my fingers become puffier.   My SA modelled the ring on her index finger and the ring looked just as gorgeous on her index finger!
> PS. I was always told you can’t really resize btf rings.


Yay! It was never on my radar until I tried it in on in Paris! Just so elegant! Thank you for chiming in ...I am also gonna go for the middle finger size.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rami00 said:


> Yay! It was never on my radar until I tried it in on in Paris! Just so elegant! Thank you for chiming in ...I am also gonna go for the middle finger size.



It’s a phenomenal piece...definitely on my list. No doubt your photos will enable me!!!


----------



## cloee

Rami00 said:


> I am getting conflicting info on btw ring sizing. I asked my SA if it could have it resized in case I lose or gain weight..
> Her response "NO"
> I called VCA and they told me "yes, it could be sized one up or down"
> ugh, which one of this information is true?
> Tpf members would probably have a solid answer for me. Please let me know..thank you


I was told previously, one up or one down only, maybe it varies with the btf. that was a socrate
Anything more will alter the structure of the ring.


----------



## cloee

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> I have been going back and forth between 5 motif bracelet in YG and onyx. I have YG VA pave and Frivole small YG earrings. I liked the onyx on me but my husband and mom like the YG. Which one should I go for?
> View attachment 4123843
> View attachment 4123844


Both look equally good on you. I would say go for what makes your heart sing.
 I have bought items in the past because others think it looked better on me but I still eventually went for what I wanted.


----------



## Styleanyone

Hi ladies, I am just wondering to see if any of you can recommend a SA for VCA boutique in south coast plaza , costa Mesa. Thank you, hope it is the right thread to post.


----------



## klynneann

Has anyone else noticed that you can now purchase VCA on Neiman MArcus's website?!

https://www.neimanmarcus.com/c/nm-jewelry-cat68310740

Ok, I take that back.  It sure does initially look like you can, but once you click on it you are directed to call.  Still, it's at least a lot more info than you were previously able to get online.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Very helpful.  Thanks for sharing the link.  I know VCA has a boutique in SF, but it's good to browse at my leisure.  



klynneann said:


> Has anyone else noticed that you can now purchase VCA on Neiman MArcus's website?!
> 
> https://www.neimanmarcus.com/c/nm-jewelry-cat68310740
> 
> Ok, I take that back.  It sure does initially look like you can, but once you click on it you are directed to call.  Still, it's at least a lot more info than you were previously able to get online.


----------



## MrsL

Can anyone recommend a sa in Paris? And are the prices somewhat less than in the states ? Ty


----------



## izzyParis

MrsL said:


> Can anyone recommend a sa in Paris? And are the prices somewhat less than in the states ? Ty



Sorry I do not have a Paris sa to recommend.  But Vca has a US and France site with prices so price comparison is generally easy for most items.  In general, my experience has been that unless you are after a special item,  it’s easier in purchase in the US with no customs drama and no significant savings available in Paris.


----------



## jehaga

Styleanyone said:


> Hi ladies, I am just wondering to see if any of you can recommend a SA for VCA boutique in south coast plaza , costa Mesa. Thank you, hope it is the right thread to post.


My last purchase was about two or three years ago from Karmen. She was very patient and had to process an exchange for me when I didn’t like the original item I had gotten. I don’t know if she’s still there but I was thinking of contacting her regarding the blue agate.


----------



## MrsL

izzyParis said:


> Sorry I do not have a Paris sa to recommend.  But Vca has a US and France site with prices so price comparison is generally easy for most items.  In general, my experience has been that unless you are after a special item,  it’s easier in purchase in the US with no customs drama and no significant savings available in Paris.



True but the vat back and no tax is a savings . I could not find the Euro for the single large Alhambra pendant in onyx


----------



## San2222

MrsL said:


> Can anyone recommend a sa in Paris? And are the prices somewhat less than in the states ? Ty


I have a sa at Vendome (hope he's still there), his name is Ji and he's super helpful.  You can check the next time you're there.


----------



## MrsL

San2222 said:


> I have a sa at Vendome (hope he's still there), his name is Ji and he's super helpful.  You can check the next time you're there.


thank you


----------



## MrsL

Anyone know if this is exclusive to Hong Kong or the flagship vendome store has


----------



## sbelle

MrsL said:


> True but the vat back and no tax is a savings .



If you purchase over the duty-free allowance, and you declare your purchases, you most likely will owe duty on the purchases.  The amount of duty assessed seems variable depending on the airport and the agent, as evidenced by the reports from members here.

Whether one declares or not is a personal choice, but the penalties if one doesn't declare and is caught are severe.  One of my VCA SA's told me that she had several clients who had been caught by US Customs when they entered and didn't declare VCA purchases.  I didn't ask how much they bought, but I did ask how whether her clients knew how they were caught.   They speculated that because the VAT process in Paris is digitized now with Pablo, that the information was transmitted to the US.  

There has been speculation by tpf members over the past couple of years that the Pablo VAT information is transmitted to US Customs, but I don't think anyone here really knows.  And of course there are many people who purchase over the duty-free allowance and don't declare and don't get caught.   For me it isn't worth the risk, so I do always declare.  

VCA is one of the companies that strives to equalize prices across the world, like Chanel.  Over the years I have looked at purchasing a couple of items (e.g. the pave butterfly earrings ), but at the time there wasn't a big savings even with the VAT refund because of the US duty and current exchange rate.   I am sure there are others here who have had different experiences, I am only know about what has happened to me.


----------



## WingNut

sbelle said:


> If you purchase over the duty-free allowance, and you declare your purchases, you most likely will owe duty on the purchases.  The amount of duty assessed seems variable depending on the airport and the agent, as evidenced by the reports from members here.
> 
> _*Whether one declares or not is a personal choice, but the penalties if one doesn't declare and is caught are severe.  *_One of my VCA SA's told me that she had several clients who had been caught by US Customs when they entered and didn't declare VCA purchases.  I didn't ask how much they bought, but I did ask how whether her clients knew how they were caught.   They speculated that because the VAT process in Paris is digitized now with Pablo, that the information was transmitted to the US.
> 
> There has been speculation by tpf members over the past couple of years that the Pablo VAT information is transmitted to US Customs, but I don't think anyone here really knows.  And of course there are many people who purchase over the duty-free allowance and don't declare and don't get caught.   For me it isn't worth the risk, so I do always declare.
> 
> VCA is one of the companies that strives to equalize prices across the world, like Chanel.  Over the years I have looked at purchasing a couple of items (e.g. the pave butterfly earrings ), but at the time there wasn't a big savings even with the VAT refund because of the US duty and current exchange rate.   I am sure there are others here who have had different experiences, I am only know about what has happened to me.



Agree 100% with the bolded part! I have ALWAYS declared all of my purchases. The benefit? Customs very often is appreciative of the honesty and has on occasion ignored my declarations and waived me through without me having to pay a cent. This has been my experience with Hermes (not VCA since I haven't purchased anything overseas....yet). Even if paying duties upon entering the US, I've found the vat refund exceeds the duty (or estimated US sales tax you'd have to pay if purchasing in the US) making it worth it to purchase overseas. If the prices are equalized for exchange rate differences this savings would be minimized. I usually keep my stuff in a spreadsheet to see which is the better option (picky, I know...).


----------



## izzyParis

WingNut said:


> Agree 100% with the bolded part! I have ALWAYS declared all of my purchases. The benefit? Customs very often is appreciative of the honesty and has on occasion ignored my declarations and waived me through without me having to pay a cent. This has been my experience with Hermes (not VCA since I haven't purchased anything overseas....yet). Even if paying duties upon entering the US, I've found the vat refund exceeds the duty (or estimated US sales tax you'd have to pay if purchasing in the US) making it worth it to purchase overseas. If the prices are equalized for exchange rate differences this savings would be minimized. I usually keep my stuff in a spreadsheet to see which is the better option (picky, I know...).



I do the same thing.  For my current wish list items, I keep a spreadsheet that reflects the current usd and euro prices and I  take into account sales tax, current vat back rates (Chanel vs Hermès etc), customs duties and the current exchange rate.  I don’t have a credit card fee on foreign transactions so I don’t have to add that to my spreadsheet but I do round up on the exchange rate as I feel that is needed.  The one factor that I don’t take into consideration is the difference in potential exchange rates and fees when I get my H vat back on my credit card vs time of purchase exchange rate, I seem to be on the less favorable end of exchange rates by the time the refund arrives, but at least I get it back (that’s what I tell myself) On my spreadsheet I also convert the final savings or dissavings to a % as well as $ so I know if it’s ‘worth it to me’ to purchase in the US or Paris. So I am with you in the picky camp!


----------



## texasbrooke

izzyParis said:


> I do the same thing.  For my current wish list items, I keep a spreadsheet that reflects the current usd and euro prices and I  take into account sales tax, current vat back rates (Chanel vs Hermès etc), customs duties and the current exchange rate.  I don’t have a credit card fee on foreign transactions so I don’t have to add that to my spreadsheet but I do round up on the exchange rate as I feel that is needed.  The one factor that I don’t take into consideration is the difference in potential exchange rates and fees when I get my H vat back on my credit card vs time of purchase exchange rate, I seem to be on the less favorable end of exchange rates by the time the refund arrives, but at least I get it back (that’s what I tell myself) On my spreadsheet I also convert the final savings or dissavings to a % as well as $ so I know if it’s ‘worth it to me’ to purchase in the US or Paris. So I am with you in the picky camp!



In general what are your current findings?  Any savings on Hermes and VCA. I just bought 2 VCA pieces here in the US. I figured the savings $ to Euro. I always seem to get way less VAT than I expect and I am not going to Europe this summer so I just decided to go for it.  However, curious to know your findings as your data seems extremely complete  (at least more so than my justification to buy now---something is seriously wrong with me I literally can justify anything! Lol)


----------



## izzyParis

texasbrooke said:


> In general what are your current findings?  Any savings on Hermes and VCA. I just bought 2 VCA pieces here in the US. I figured the savings $ to Euro. I always seem to get way less VAT than I expect and I am not going to Europe this summer so I just decided to go for it.  However, curious to know your findings as your data seems extremely complete  (at least more so than my justification to buy now---something is seriously wrong with me I literally can justify anything! Lol)



I am the same way with the justification game that I play with myself.  [emoji6]. Exchange rates have been interesting this year but seemed to have at least settled around the 1.17 range lately, but that can be a big factor.  VCA, in general, buying in the US seems to be better in that the price is about the same but then don’t have to worry about how high the customs duty is or worry about traveling back with the new item.  Hermès, in general, leather goods, shoes, textiles, and tableware there is savings in Paris.  But scarves and twillies etc. US net price is really close to Paris net price.  Jewelry can vary so here I’d look at the particular piece on the wish list but it seems quite close in net prices with Paris having a slightly better offer.  Hope that helps.


----------



## rakhee81

Hi all, looking for some advice please? I am looking to add what will probably be my last bracelet/bangle and am considering the vintage Alhambra 5 motif YG MOP. I wear a small love in YG so may stack it with this or wear on the other wrist. Since I already have a VA YG MOP pendant I thought the bracelet might be a good addition. My question is to those of you who have this bracelet already-how careful do you have to be with it? I know that MOP is delicate and I’m used to being careful with my pendant, but since the bracelet will be more ‘exposed’ to the elements I wondered if those of you who have it find yourselves having to take extra special care when wearing it? I don’t want something I’ll have to baby too much so if so this one might not be the right choice for me, thought I’d ask the experts here before I narrow down my choices! Thanks all!


----------



## WingNut

texasbrooke said:


> In general what are your current findings?  Any savings on Hermes and VCA. I just bought 2 VCA pieces here in the US. I figured the savings $ to Euro. I always seem to get way less VAT than I expect and I am not going to Europe this summer so I just decided to go for it.  However, curious to know your findings as your data seems extremely complete  (at least more so than my justification to buy now---something is seriously wrong with me I literally can justify anything! Lol)



Based on my analysis of what I've purchased, my savings on Hermes Birkins/Kellys (the only thing I tracked so far) has been from lowest of 17% savings to the highest of 37%, accounting for everything (exchange rate, actual VAT refund, any duties, US retail price and what I would pay in sales tax if purchased in the US). Yes, you read that right. I saved 37.8%, just over $8K, on a 30cm Ostrich Birkin by buying it in Germany. Most definitely worth it IMO!!!

Edit: that particular purchase was 2 years ago. I guess I hit a sweet spot before prices were adjusted for exchange rate. I remember the SA telling me the price and me running it through my calculations and my eyes nearly popped out of my head!!!


----------



## Hobbiezm

WingNut said:


> Agree 100% with the bolded part! I have ALWAYS declared all of my purchases. The benefit? Customs very often is appreciative of the honesty and has on occasion ignored my declarations and waived me through without me having to pay a cent. This has been my experience with Hermes (not VCA since I haven't purchased anything overseas....yet). Even if paying duties upon entering the US, I've found the vat refund exceeds the duty (or estimated US sales tax you'd have to pay if purchasing in the US) making it worth it to purchase overseas. If the prices are equalized for exchange rate differences this savings would be minimized. I usually keep my stuff in a spreadsheet to see which is the better option (picky, I know...).



Agreed with you WingNut- obviously I’d suspect those that are affording these types of pieces declare but some will want to get away. I’ve been fortunate even with customs forms filled - for someone reason most I’ve paid is 3% and the officer said Thankyou for being honest. My last trip overseas I saved over 4K + on Perlee bracelet - I love that you use a spreadsheet- for those of us financial folks on we feel a sense of calm in being in control. [emoji6] 2 years back when the Euro was at 1.06 Rate - savings were outstanding. 

I found Switzerland to be also the most worthwhile with savings. The higher the item the more tax back- highest was 7.5% I believe offered to me in Geneva for 20K and over


----------



## texasgirliegirl

rakhee81 said:


> Hi all, looking for some advice please? I am looking to add what will probably be my last bracelet/bangle and am considering the vintage Alhambra 5 motif YG MOP. I wear a small love in YG so may stack it with this or wear on the other wrist. Since I already have a VA YG MOP pendant I thought the bracelet might be a good addition. My question is to those of you who have this bracelet already-how careful do you have to be with it? I know that MOP is delicate and I’m used to being careful with my pendant, but since the bracelet will be more ‘exposed’ to the elements I wondered if those of you who have it find yourselves having to take extra special care when wearing it? I don’t want something I’ll have to baby too much so if so this one might not be the right choice for me, thought I’d ask the experts here before I narrow down my choices! Thanks all!


White mother of pearl will be a lovely compliment to your pendant. 
If you wish for a more durable option I would suggest the all yg, the pave (gorgeous!), or onyx.


----------



## rakhee81

texasgirliegirl said:


> White mother of pearl will be a lovely compliment to your pendant.
> If you wish for a more durable option I would suggest the all yg, the pave (gorgeous!), or onyx.



Thank you for taking the time to answer, the MOP is so pretty it’s definitely tempting me but I shall check out the other choices you mentioned too before I decide!


----------



## sammix3

Any word what the holiday pendant is this year?


----------



## JulesB68

We're slipping this year, in terms of trying to worm that information out of the SAs! It was July 25th last year when @lisawhit managed to break her SA! Come on peeps, time to get out those thumbscrews!!


----------



## nycmamaofone

rakhee81 said:


> Hi all, looking for some advice please? I am looking to add what will probably be my last bracelet/bangle and am considering the vintage Alhambra 5 motif YG MOP. I wear a small love in YG so may stack it with this or wear on the other wrist. Since I already have a VA YG MOP pendant I thought the bracelet might be a good addition. My question is to those of you who have this bracelet already-how careful do you have to be with it? I know that MOP is delicate and I’m used to being careful with my pendant, but since the bracelet will be more ‘exposed’ to the elements I wondered if those of you who have it find yourselves having to take extra special care when wearing it? I don’t want something I’ll have to baby too much so if so this one might not be the right choice for me, thought I’d ask the experts here before I narrow down my choices! Thanks all!



Hi, I have the exact combo of the necklace and bracelet in MOP. I started with the bracelet (I want to say at least 7 years ago?!) and the SA was shocked when she saw how old mine was, it was in such good condition. Basically if you don't shower with it and take care of it, it will last a long time. I just needed to get the prongs tightened but the stone itself was fine. 

How I take care of mine:
--Don't get perfume or any chemicals on it.
--Minimize the amount of water that gets on it.
--I take it off when I get home.
--Minimize daily wear/ rotate bracelets. 

Hope this helps! I think you'll be fine if you're just careful. [emoji4]


----------



## lisawhit

JulesB68 said:


> We're slipping this year, in terms of trying to worm that information out of the SAs! It was July 25th last year when @lisawhit managed to break her SA! Come on peeps, time to get out those thumbscrews!!


I'm waiting patiently.  If I had to guess, it would be blue agate.


----------



## kimber418

lisawhit said:


> I'm waiting patiently.  If I had to guess, it would be blue agate.


I would totally 100% love this!


----------



## gagabag

kimber418 said:


> I would totally 100% love this!



+1


----------



## JulesB68

I'm still holding out for something in WG, which would make a nice change, pretty please VCA!


----------



## mirrorbeyond

Yesterday when I visited my local boutique, my dear SA showed me some bangles that are supposed to be launched soon (but not yet).  They are pretty fun.  I saw something similar to a thinner version of perlee bracelets and some that I would describe as a bangle version of the perlee between the finger ring...  no picture was allowed of course but wanted to give everyone a headsup!


----------



## Oleandered

mirrorbeyond said:


> Yesterday when I visited my local boutique, my dear SA showed me some bangles that are supposed to be launched soon (but not yet).  They are pretty fun.  I saw something similar to a thinner version of perlee bracelets and some that I would describe as a bangle version of the perlee between the finger ring...  no picture was allowed of course but wanted to give everyone a headsup!



Bangle perlee btf ring would kind of look like a Piaget possession?


----------



## macarondreams

G


----------



## mirrorbeyond

Oleandered said:


> Bangle perlee btf ring would kind of look like a Piaget possession?



Yes I would say the structure is pretty similar.  I feel a lot of brands have done similar designs lately...  it’s a nice design but somewhat lack of creativity and originality...


----------



## Hobbiezm

mirrorbeyond said:


> Yes I would say the structure is pretty similar.  I feel a lot of brands have done similar designs lately...  it’s a nice design but somewhat lack of creativity and originality...



Hi @mirrorbeyond- Was looking on IG and came across these pics...  thanks for sharing info!


----------



## Hobbiezm

And a few more pics- I’m house bound but I can’t wait to see this in person when they arrive


----------



## klynneann

@mirrorbeyond and @Hobbiezm thank you for sharing!  I wonder how much the perlee bangle bracelet is?


----------



## mirrorbeyond

Hobbiezm said:


> And a few more pics- I’m house bound but I can’t wait to see this in person when they arrive
> 
> 
> View attachment 4151972
> 
> 
> View attachment 4151973



Yep exactly what I saw!


----------



## mirrorbeyond

klynneann said:


> @mirrorbeyond and @Hobbiezm thank you for sharing!  I wonder how much the perlee bangle bracelet is?


 
I did ask price for the thinner perlee bangle with diamonds because it’s beautiful on hand!  Don’t quote me but I think it was around US$22k if I remember it correctly...


----------



## WingNut

Hobbiezm said:


> And a few more pics- I’m house bound but I can’t wait to see this in person when they arrive
> 
> 
> View attachment 4151972
> 
> 
> View attachment 4151973


Wow I really like that bangle....(the full one)


----------



## klynneann

mirrorbeyond said:


> I did ask price for the thinner perlee bangle with diamonds because it’s beautiful on hand!  Don’t quote me but I think it was around US$22k if I remember it correctly...


Of course.  I should have known.  VCA diamonds = $$$$!


----------



## mirrorbeyond

klynneann said:


> Of course.  I should have known.  VCA diamonds = $$$$!



I know, right?  I feel better value for the regular version with diamond clover if at this price point.


----------



## klynneann

mirrorbeyond said:


> I know, right?  I feel better value for the regular version with diamond clover if at this price point.


Agreed.


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,
My NM SA got the Perlee clover ring transferred in my size. Do you guys think it is too wide on my finger? Thanks!


----------



## baghagg

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> My NM SA got the Perlee clover ring transferred in my size. Do you guys think it is too wide on my finger? Thanks!
> View attachment 4152669
> View attachment 4152670


Not at all!  I wish my fingers were longer,  any wide band looks wrong on my short(ish) fingers...[emoji24]


----------



## PennyD2911

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> My NM SA got the Perlee clover ring transferred in my size. Do you guys think it is too wide on my finger? Thanks!
> View attachment 4152669
> View attachment 4152670



The Perlee Diamond Clover Ring is designed to have a “large presence” so I think the width looks fine.

I ordered mine last month and I only have 3 months and 5 days left to wait. LOL


----------



## innerpeace85

PennyD2911 said:


> The Perlee Diamond Clover Ring is designed to have a “large presence” so I think the width looks fine.
> 
> I ordered mine last month and I only have 3 months and 5 days left to wait. LOL


Hope you receive it earlier - it is stunning 
I am planning to buy it mid 2019. I told my SA I was interested in this ring and somehow the store magically received it


----------



## PennyD2911

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hope you receive it earlier - it is stunning
> I am planning to buy it mid 2019. I told my SA I was interested in this ring and somehow the store magically received it



VCA MAGIC [emoji171] [emoji882] [emoji171] [emoji326] [emoji171]
[emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## luvprada

Looks amazing on you!


----------



## Lisa-SH

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> My NM SA got the Perlee clover ring transferred in my size. Do you guys think it is too wide on my finger? Thanks!
> View attachment 4152669
> View attachment 4152670


Love the ring on you. Also do you feel it comfortable wearing it due to its shape?


----------



## innerpeace85

Lisa-SH said:


> Love the ring on you. Also do you feel it comfortable wearing it due to its shape?


Thanks! It was comfortable for me when I tried it on


----------



## 8seventeen19

Hobbiezm said:


> And a few more pics- I’m house bound but I can’t wait to see this in person when they arrive
> 
> 
> View attachment 4151972
> 
> 
> View attachment 4151973


YAY!!!! This is why I was lurking today. My SA just sent me info but no photos and Perlee is probably my favorite line. I know what my next piece will be.  I couldn't justify the bigger model and $50k to stack with my clover but this one is perfect.


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,
Does anybody have the limited edition onyx pink gold earrings with diamond in the center? I was planning to get the onyx 5 motif bracelet and onyx yellow gold earrings as set. Should I stick to that plan or get the pink gold onyx earrings and yg bracelet in onyx? Do these different metals go together? Thanks!


----------



## Aimee3

shoeaddictklw said:


> YAY!!!! This is why I was lurking today. My SA just sent me info but no photos and Perlee is probably my favorite line. I know what my next piece will be.  I couldn't justify the bigger model and $50k to stack with my clover but this one is perfect.



Is this a thinner perlée all diamond version?  Any idea when it’ll be available?


----------



## Aimee3

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> Does anybody have the limited edition onyx pink gold earrings with diamond in the center? I was planning to get the onyx 5 motif bracelet and onyx yellow gold earrings as set. Should I stick to that plan or get the pink gold onyx earrings and yg bracelet in onyx? Do these different metals go together? Thanks!



I’m not a fan of mixing pink gold with yellow gold but many on here do and love it.  OTOH the earrings and bracelet will be worn far apart so it may be able to work.  Will you be able to try on in person to see how they look together if that’s how you plan to wear them?


----------



## innerpeace85

Aimee3 said:


> I’m not a fan of mixing pink gold with yellow gold but many on here do and love it.  OTOH the earrings and bracelet will be worn far apart so it may be able to work.  Will you be able to try on in person to see how they look together if that’s how you plan to wear them?


Thanks for the reply! The limited edition onyx earrings are only available at VCA boutiques and I have no boutiques in my city. I don't own anything else in pink gold and not planning to add any other pink gold pieces in the foreseeable future. I don't wear necklaces- so maybe it will work?


----------



## Aimee3

Yes they might work for you.  Can you return if you get from the boutique if they don’t?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> Does anybody have the limited edition onyx pink gold earrings with diamond in the center? I was planning to get the onyx 5 motif bracelet and onyx yellow gold earrings as set. Should I stick to that plan or get the pink gold onyx earrings and yg bracelet in onyx? Do these different metals go together? Thanks!


I have layered my onyx holiday pendant with my onyx 20 and you can’t even tell a difference between the golds. 
I think you would be fine wearing the earrings with the bracelet.


----------



## Moirai

Hi ladies, I have 10 motif MOP YG and thinking of adding a second so I can wear it long or layered. I purchased the MOP during a trip to Vegas. While there is a VCA boutique in my city, would NM rewards make it worthwhile to order without seeing the piece in person? I'm concerned about matching the MOP. NM in my city does not carry VCA. Thanks!


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have layered my onyx holiday pendant with my onyx 20 and you can’t even tell a difference between the golds.
> I think you would be fine wearing the earrings with the bracelet.



I have done the same thing, and the color difference  of the gold is imperceptible.


----------



## Notorious Pink

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> Does anybody have the limited edition onyx pink gold earrings with diamond in the center? I was planning to get the onyx 5 motif bracelet and onyx yellow gold earrings as set. Should I stick to that plan or get the pink gold onyx earrings and yg bracelet in onyx? Do these different metals go together? Thanks!



I have them. My VCA necklaces are YG - my SA actually suggested these earrings as a perfect match for my YG 6-motif, though I usually wear my PG pave earrings with it. I mix my PG and YG VCA all the time - nearly daily - the metals look very similar IRL.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Moirai said:


> Hi ladies, I have 10 motif MOP YG and thinking of adding a second so I can wear it long or layered. I purchased the MOP during a trip to Vegas. While there is a VCA boutique in my city, would NM rewards make it worthwhile to order without seeing the piece in person? I'm concerned about matching the MOP. NM in my city does not carry VCA. Thanks!


I would ask your local Neimans to transfer in a 10-motif from another store. Though I do not believe there’s a huge difference in a white MOP motifs, unlike other stones like carnelian. I have a great Neimans SA if you are interested.


----------



## Fem1014

Lisa-SH said:


> Love the ring on you. Also do you feel it comfortable wearing it due to its shape?



I have this ring in white gold and i find it comfortable to wear all day long!


----------



## Lisa-SH

Fem1014 said:


> I have this ring in white gold and i find it comfortable to wear all day long!


That's awesome....thank you for the confirmation.


----------



## Moirai

etoupebirkin said:


> I would ask your local Neimans to transfer in a 10-motif from another store. Though I do not believe there’s a huge difference in a white MOP motifs, unlike other stones like carnelian. I have a great Neimans SA if you are interested.


Thank you for your reply and offer! I will definitely take you up on it if I purchase from NM.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

etoupebirkin said:


> I would ask your local Neimans to transfer in a 10-motif from another store. Though I do not believe there’s a huge difference in a white MOP motifs, unlike other stones like carnelian. I have a great Neimans SA if you are interested.


This is an excellent idea. 
Most of my VA necklaces are pairs of two 10’s. 
When I ordered my white mop pair, one was very flat without much irridescence. The other one was very “lively”.  I prefer the more radiant white mop so I exchanged the flat white necklace for one that matched.


----------



## calisnoopy

sbelle said:


> EB, here is another picture from member calisnoopy from a few years back with the lotus being worn casually .
> 
> View attachment 4066042



Was just browsing TPF randomly and revisited this thread...just wanted to say hi ❤️



BBC said:


> Aw! I miss her!!!



❤️ Hope you're doing well!



texasgirliegirl said:


> I miss her too!
> Calisnoopy always posted such fun photos... she was so fun and whimsical.
> She was ALWAYS eating too which was hilarious because she is such a tiny person!!



Aww haha, the eating part hasn't changed and the secret is elastic waist shorts/pants for maximum comfort and to hide all the food


----------



## Obsessed_girl

Hello ladies,

Im looking for magic earring in carnelian or  tiger eyes stone

I don’t understand why they only make vintage earrings with these two stones


----------



## texasgirliegirl

calisnoopy said:


> Was just browsing TPF randomly and revisited this thread...just wanted to say hi ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> ❤️ Hope you're doing well!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww haha, the eating part hasn't changed and the secret is elastic waist shorts/pants for maximum comfort and to hide all the food


CALISNOOPY!!!!!  
So happy to see you back.  How have you been??
xoxo


----------



## Notorious Pink

calisnoopy said:


> Was just browsing TPF randomly and revisited this thread...just wanted to say hi [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji173]️ Hope you're doing well!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww haha, the eating part hasn't changed and the secret is elastic waist shorts/pants for maximum comfort and to hide all the food



Sending hugs, @calisnoopy !!! [emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji173]️


----------



## calisnoopy

texasgirliegirl said:


> CALISNOOPY!!!!!
> So happy to see you back.  How have you been??
> xoxo



Always happy to drop back in and say hi...it's nice to still come across so many familiar original tpf members too! 

Back home in LA for a few years now and doing well, happy to be closer to friends, usc football games and of course, the endless shopping and eating options haha 

I've been to Dallas twice in the past 2 years to visit SC friends and go to SC games at Jerry World (first time ever actually going to Texas for more than a layover) and it was great except the horrible memories from both games...now I'm convinced I'm a bad luck charm and I told my SC friends in Dallas that I'll have to pass on this upcoming UT game in the Fall and just watch from home haha 

How have you been? What's new with you?

Are you on IG too?


----------



## calisnoopy

BBC said:


> Sending hugs, @calisnoopy !!! [emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji173]️



❤️❤️

It's nice seeing my old tpf buddies still around and seeing some of the threads still going strong


----------



## sbelle

calisnoopy said:


> ❤️❤️
> 
> It's nice seeing my old tpf buddies still around and seeing some of the threads still going strong



Are you still wearing VCA?  Still collecting ?  Or have you moved on to other jewelry?

Not only do we miss you here but miss your blog!


----------



## iheartorange

I am debating between yg and rg in 10 motifs. I currently own the mop 10 motifs  and I tried on yesterday at the boutique .. I think rg is more subtle and causal vs yg is more bold and flashy. I am more geared towards rg.  However since I want to link with my 10 motifs MOP in yg.. should I get yg 10 motifs? My SA said rg works with yg mop .. see picture . What are your thoughts? Thanks


----------



## Meowwu

iheartorange said:


> I am debating between yg and rg in 10 motifs. I currently own the mop 10 motifs  and I tried on yesterday at the boutique .. I think rg is more subtle and causal vs yg is more bold and flashy. I am more geared towards rg.  However since I want to link with my 10 motifs MOP in yg.. should I get yg 10 motifs? My SA said rg works with yg mop .. see picture . What are your thoughts? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4164401


Looks very pretty! Frankly I don’t see any colour different between the two from the photo.


----------



## calisnoopy

sbelle said:


> Are you still wearing VCA?  Still collecting ?  Or have you moved on to other jewelry?
> 
> Not only do we miss you here but miss your blog!




Yes...I'm still wearing and enjoying my VCA pieces...but I also started finding other brands esp once I got back to LA...like Deborah Pagani and Anita Ko pieces.

I have a few "big" items on my list for VCA and Cartier especially, but I think P, my fiance needed a little breather after my e-ring purchase...tho I always point out to him that there was 0 pressure from me on that and he actually was the one who decided to spend a year hunting down the exact perfect heart shape and then researching on the best jewelers to do the setting perfectly...so it was brought on by himself 

How about you? Any new additions to your VCA collection in the past few years?

This was one of my pressies from this past Christmas...had been eyeing it since I first saw it in the Chanel Fine Jewelry books they send out...but the clincher was that P saw me try them on and he instantly loved and said I should get it...so, who am I to argue against that, right? ‍♀️


View attachment 4164625


----------



## calisnoopy

sbelle said:


> Are you still wearing VCA?  Still collecting ?  Or have you moved on to other jewelry?
> 
> Not only do we miss you here but miss your blog!



Ohhh and yes, everyone always brings up the blog and I'm honestly surprised each time since it was never a perfectly laid out blog like most top fashion or tech bloggers have...also, it was a lot of random pics of my life which I thought only P or my friends and family would care about reading most of the posts haha

But thanks to the emergence of Instagram, I found that much easier and faster to use...are you on there too?

Mine is kinda like how my blog was...lots of random posts and pics of our lives ❤️


----------



## Meowwu

calisnoopy said:


> Yes...I'm still wearing and enjoying my VCA pieces...but I also started finding other brands esp once I got back to LA...like Deborah Pagani and Anita Ko pieces.
> 
> I have a few "big" items on my list for VCA and Cartier especially, but I think P, my fiance needed a little breather after my e-ring purchase...tho I always point out to him that there was 0 pressure from me on that and he actually was the one who decided to spend a year hunting down the exact perfect heart shape and then researching on the best jewelers to do the setting perfectly...so it was brought on by himself
> 
> How about you? Any new additions to your VCA collection in the past few years?
> 
> This was one of my pressies from this past Christmas...had been eyeing it since I first saw it in the Chanel Fine Jewelry books they send out...but the clincher was that P saw me try them on and he instantly loved and said I should get it...so, who am I to argue against that, right? ‍♀️
> 
> 
> View attachment 4164625
> 
> 
> View attachment 4164626


Love the shooting star earrings on you!! I have always been scared to go into the Chanel fine jewelry department, fearing that I might ring something home with me. 

I have also read and enjoyed your blogs in years past!!! Thoroughly enjoyed it!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

iheartorange said:


> I am debating between yg and rg in 10 motifs. I currently own the mop 10 motifs  and I tried on yesterday at the boutique .. I think rg is more subtle and causal vs yg is more bold and flashy. I am more geared towards rg.  However since I want to link with my 10 motifs MOP in yg.. should I get yg 10 motifs? My SA said rg works with yg mop .. see picture . What are your thoughts? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4164401


While difficult to see the difference in photos I prefer the yg vintage with the mop. 
Sometimes the differences between yg and pg aren’t very noticeable but in this case, irl the difference is more noticeable imo. 
The pg is soft and pretty. 
The yg is very classic...in fact, the first Vintage Alhambra piece created. 
I don’t see the yg as flashy but it is perhaps more striking when placed next to pink gold.


----------



## innerpeace85

iheartorange said:


> I am debating between yg and rg in 10 motifs. I currently own the mop 10 motifs  and I tried on yesterday at the boutique .. I think rg is more subtle and causal vs yg is more bold and flashy. I am more geared towards rg.  However since I want to link with my 10 motifs MOP in yg.. should I get yg 10 motifs? My SA said rg works with yg mop .. see picture . What are your thoughts? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4164401


I like to mix metals but in this case I like the YG better. When the 2 10 motifs are linked, I think the difference is noticeable.


----------



## sbelle

calisnoopy said:


> Yes...I'm still wearing and enjoying my VCA pieces...but I also started finding other brands esp once I got back to LA...like Deborah Pagani and Anita Ko pieces.
> 
> I have a few "big" items on my list for VCA and Cartier especially, but I think P, my fiance needed a little breather after my e-ring purchase...tho I always point out to him that there was 0 pressure from me on that and he actually was the one who decided to spend a year hunting down the exact perfect heart shape and then researching on the best jewelers to do the setting perfectly...so it was brought on by himself
> 
> How about you? Any new additions to your VCA collection in the past few years?
> 
> This was one of my pressies from this past Christmas...had been eyeing it since I first saw it in the Chanel Fine Jewelry books they send out...but the clincher was that P saw me try them on and he instantly loved and said I should get it...so, who am I to argue against that, right? ‍♀️
> 
> 
> View attachment 4164625
> 
> 
> View attachment 4164626



I  saw your Chanel earrings and your beautiful engagement ring on IG.  All the time your finance spent working on your engagement ring was worth it!  

You inspired me on a lot of VCA back in the day!    I bought the white gold and yellow gold byzantine alhambra necklaces after seeing your pictures!  I got them right before VCA "rested" the style.

I do keep adding to my VCA.  It seems every time I say I am done, I find something else!   My latest purchase was the 3 motif Magic earrings.    Years ago I had the 2 motif Magic earrings and hated them because the constant movement was annoying .  So I always figured I wouldn't like the 3 motif.  Well I don't know if it is that years have gone by and I have mellowed  , or that the movement of the 3 motif is softer and gentler than the 2 motif-- whatever it is I came home with the 3 motif.


----------



## sammix3

The website is down.  Maybe updating for holiday pendant?


----------



## Notorious Pink

US site seems to be working fine.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Calisnoopy!  It's so good to "see" you!


----------



## PennyD2911

iheartorange said:


> I am debating between yg and rg in 10 motifs. I currently own the mop 10 motifs  and I tried on yesterday at the boutique .. I think rg is more subtle and causal vs yg is more bold and flashy. I am more geared towards rg.  However since I want to link with my 10 motifs MOP in yg.. should I get yg 10 motifs? My SA said rg works with yg mop .. see picture . What are your thoughts? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4164401



In the case of the VA line the color difference between the PG and YG is IMO very noticeable.  When wearing the onyx/pg 2016 Holiday Pendant with a  20 or 10 motif VA piece the color difference is not at all noticeable because the pendant has a much thinner chain and only one motif in PG as opposed to 10 or 20, but mixing two 10 motif necklaces the YG vs PG is very obvious.


----------



## Longchamp

sbelle said:


> I  saw your Chanel earrings and your beautiful engagement ring on IG.  All the time your finance spent working on your engagement ring was worth it!
> 
> You inspired me on a lot of VCA back in the day!    I bought the white gold and yellow gold byzantine alhambra necklaces after seeing your pictures!  I got them right before VCA "rested" the style.
> 
> I do keep adding to my VCA.  It seems every time I say I am done, I find something else!   My latest purchase was the 3 motif Magic earrings.    Years ago I had the 2 motif Magic earrings and hated them because the constant movement was annoying .  So I always figured I wouldn't like the 3 motif.  Well I don't know if it is that years have gone by and I have mellowed  , or that the movement of the 3 motif is softer and gentler than the 2 motif-- whatever it is I came home with the 3 motif.


Up early, have tons to get done.  And I never post anymore, but in honor of Calisnoopy will post these pix.
I think sbelle and I purchased the Byzantine at about the same time.  I used to have 2 of the shorter byzantine necklaces, bracelet and pendant. But then I sold one of the necklaces as I never wore the bracelet. I prefer the the length of bracelet + necklace.

The picture is what would be 10 motif VA length, hooked to bracelet with the pendant in the middle.
I was very lucky finding the pendant.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Longchamp said:


> Up early, have tons to get done.  And I never post anymore, but in honor of Calisnoopy will post these pix.
> I think sbelle and I purchased the Byzantine at about the same time.  I used to have 2 of the shorter byzantine necklaces, bracelet and pendant. But then I sold one of the necklaces as I never wore the bracelet. I prefer the the length of bracelet + necklace.
> 
> The picture is what would be 10 motif VA length, hooked to bracelet with the pendant in the middle.
> I was very lucky finding the pendant.



Yay! It’s great to see you posting here @Longchamp !!! 
[emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]
This is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## birkin10600

Longchamp said:


> Up early, have tons to get done.  And I never post anymore, but in honor of Calisnoopy will post these pix.
> I think sbelle and I purchased the Byzantine at about the same time.  I used to have 2 of the shorter byzantine necklaces, bracelet and pendant. But then I sold one of the necklaces as I never wore the bracelet. I prefer the the length of bracelet + necklace.
> 
> The picture is what would be 10 motif VA length, hooked to bracelet with the pendant in the middle.
> I was very lucky finding the pendant.


This is so lovely! I have the bracelet and the pendant in white gold.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Has anyone ever asked VCA to put a larger jump ring on the end of a necklace?


----------



## calisnoopy

Longchamp said:


> Up early, have tons to get done.  And I never post anymore, but in honor of Calisnoopy will post these pix.
> I think sbelle and I purchased the Byzantine at about the same time.  I used to have 2 of the shorter byzantine necklaces, bracelet and pendant. But then I sold one of the necklaces as I never wore the bracelet. I prefer the the length of bracelet + necklace.
> 
> The picture is what would be 10 motif VA length, hooked to bracelet with the pendant in the middle.
> I was very lucky finding the pendant.



Awww love it haha...that's a cute look too!

My VCA byzantine in YG is actually two short necklaces that I put together usually for the one longer strand look...

Now you've inspired me to maybe find a pendant to add to my VCA byzantine piece and see how it looks 

When I get my VCA Magic Alhambra necklace...maybe I can use that pendant on this YG byzantine necklace too to mix it up sometimes


----------



## calisnoopy

sbelle said:


> I  saw your Chanel earrings and your beautiful engagement ring on IG.  All the time your finance spent working on your engagement ring was worth it!
> 
> You inspired me on a lot of VCA back in the day!    I bought the white gold and yellow gold byzantine alhambra necklaces after seeing your pictures!  I got them right before VCA "rested" the style.
> 
> I do keep adding to my VCA.  It seems every time I say I am done, I find something else!   My latest purchase was the 3 motif Magic earrings.    Years ago I had the 2 motif Magic earrings and hated them because the constant movement was annoying .  So I always figured I wouldn't like the 3 motif.  Well I don't know if it is that years have gone by and I have mellowed  , or that the movement of the 3 motif is softer and gentler than the 2 motif-- whatever it is I came home with the 3 motif.



Haha...I'm glad to be a "good influence" on others LOL

I had the vintage Alhambra single classic earrings in MOP but realized that's too fragile for me as I prefer most all my pieces to be wearable 24/7 in the shower etc and anything with pearls is a no-go sadly...

I'm looking at the butterflies earrings as well as the ring and the lotus ring and the magic Alhambra pendant necklace too...see why P is avoiding VCA for now...that and Cartier jkkk lol

And yes, P deserves all the credit on the e-ring...he's quite happy with it himself and now, we've been looking at a Colombian Emerald ring but it's been hard finding the size we want with the perfect specs like the ❤️ diamond 




Meowwu said:


> Love the shooting star earrings on you!! I have always been scared to go into the Chanel fine jewelry department, fearing that I might ring something home with me.
> 
> I have also read and enjoyed your blogs in years past!!! Thoroughly enjoyed it!



You're so sweet! I really had no idea the blog was so loved and interesting to other people, I think I'm still quite surprised any time someone brings it up these days 

I honestly felt like it was so "pedestrian" and not that unique of a blog (or life) compared to many other "more well put together/professional" blogs out there!

Maybe I'll revive Corystyle at some point down the road...but for now, IG is all I can manage and even then, I took a one year hiatus from IG most of last year!


----------



## Suzie

For those of you who reside in Australia I went into the brand new Chadstone VCA store today. It opened last Friday.
They had the onyx in WG with alternating pave diamond 20 motif in the window, it was so, so, stunning!
I couldn’t take a photo as my iPhone was getting repaired at Apple.
I also tried on the WG Sweet turquoise earring and I must admit I loved them.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

I requested a 10 motif in WG and Onyx and it came in!!! Cannot wait to wear it with my WG/Onyx pendant..I will take a pic later...


----------



## Toronto24

calisnoopy said:


> Haha...I'm glad to be a "good influence" on others LOL
> 
> I had the vintage Alhambra single classic earrings in MOP but realized that's too fragile for me as I prefer most all my pieces to be wearable 24/7 in the shower etc and anything with pearls is a no-go sadly...
> 
> I'm looking at the butterflies earrings as well as the ring and the lotus ring and the magic Alhambra pendant necklace too...see why P is avoiding VCA for now...that and Cartier jkkk lol
> 
> And yes, P deserves all the credit on the e-ring...he's quite happy with it himself and now, we've been looking at a Colombian Emerald ring but it's been hard finding the size we want with the perfect specs like the [emoji173]️ diamond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're so sweet! I really had no idea the blog was so loved and interesting to other people, I think I'm still quite surprised any time someone brings it up these days
> 
> I honestly felt like it was so "pedestrian" and not that unique of a blog (or life) compared to many other "more well put together/professional" blogs out there!
> 
> Maybe I'll revive Corystyle at some point down the road...but for now, IG is all I can manage and even then, I took a one year hiatus from IG most of last year!



@calisnoopy so nice to finally “meet” you. I joined tpf fairly recently and your previous photos certainly were enabling. Love seeing how you wear your pieces so casually which is how I dress most often as well. 

Petah seems amazing. Does he have a brother? Just joking. Happy with my baby daddy despite him not being as supportive of my VCA addiction [emoji13]


----------



## sammix3

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I requested a 10 motif in WG and Onyx and it came in!!! Cannot wait to wear it with my WG/Onyx pendant..I will take a pic later...



Beautiful!! Did you have to pay a 30% premium?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

sammix3 said:


> Beautiful!! Did you have to pay a 30% premium?


No, not that I am aware of.  I will check the receipt to get the price though. I have the 20 that was sold earlier through Dover Street and saved tax which was amazing!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Here are pics with the onyx pendant....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Here are pics with the onyx pendant....


I really love this idea.
I have achieved a similar look with my limited edition malachite 10 plus my malachite magic pendant.  Does seeing the clasp bother you?
VCA could potentially sell more magic pendants if they would allow the bale to clip on easily vs having to slide the clasp through.
In fact, wouldn’t it be nice if VCA also offered hidden clasps like the ones on the 16 motifs?
We could wear these pieces even more creatively.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

texasgirliegirl said:


> I really love this idea.
> I have achieved a similar look with my limited edition malachite 10 plus my malachite magic pendant.  Does seeing the clasp bother you?
> VCA could potentially sell more magic pendants if they would allow the bale to clip on easily vs having to slide the clasp through.
> In fact, wouldn’t it be nice if VCA also offered hidden clasps like the ones on the 16 motifs?
> We could wear these pieces even more creatively.


Yes, I can get the bail through the clasp but not the bail and the end of the necklace. I still like it but I would prefer it if it stayed on the clasp all together as it tends to slide.


----------



## sammix3

ALLinTHEbag said:


> No, not that I am aware of.  I will check the receipt to get the price though. I have the 20 that was sold earlier through Dover Street and saved tax which was amazing!



That would be great if a premium isn’t required because I missed out the Dover street release last year


----------



## CourtlandJewels

calisnoopy said:


> Awww love it haha...that's a cute look too!
> 
> My VCA byzantine in YG is actually two short necklaces that I put together usually for the one longer strand look...
> 
> Now you've inspired me to maybe find a pendant to add to my VCA byzantine piece and see how it looks
> 
> When I get my VCA Magic Alhambra necklace...maybe I can use that pendant on this YG byzantine necklace too to mix it up sometimes


Hi! (sorry I' new) do you alter your pieces professionally or are you just attaching the necklaces together? I just got a VCA alhambra MOP YG bracelet with just 4 motifs and I'm wondering about having the magic earrings made from it or making it into four separate pendants. Only bc I feel like maybe the 4 motifs isn't enough for the bracelet although it appears someone else wore it this way as I purchased from an estate auction. Just the large magic pendant was removed. Probably to make a single pendant necklace. Whats your feel on altering the piece.... anyone?


----------



## Bethc

sammix3 said:


> That would be great if a premium isn’t required because I missed out the Dover street release last year



I’m sorry I didn’t get one then.  Does anyone know?  I have to ask my SA, but I’m also waiting for the blue agate.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

CourtlandJewels said:


> Hi! (sorry I' new) do you alter your pieces professionally or are you just attaching the necklaces together? I just got a VCA alhambra MOP YG bracelet with just 4 motifs and I'm wondering about having the magic earrings made from it or making it into four separate pendants. Only bc I feel like maybe the 4 motifs isn't enough for the bracelet although it appears someone else wore it this way as I purchased from an estate auction. Just the large magic pendant was removed. Probably to make a single pendant necklace. Whats your feel on altering the piece.... anyone?


I would not do it because it will alter the value.
VCA will never allow such modifications so you will have to get an outside jeweler to work on it.


----------



## calisnoopy

CourtlandJewels said:


> Hi! (sorry I' new) do you alter your pieces professionally or are you just attaching the necklaces together? I just got a VCA alhambra MOP YG bracelet with just 4 motifs and I'm wondering about having the magic earrings made from it or making it into four separate pendants. Only bc I feel like maybe the 4 motifs isn't enough for the bracelet although it appears someone else wore it this way as I purchased from an estate auction. Just the large magic pendant was removed. Probably to make a single pendant necklace. Whats your feel on altering the piece.... anyone?



Hi hi hmm that's a tough call...I'm all for altering items to make them work for you but only if you're like 10000% certain you'll like the finished product and will otherwise never really love/wear it as it currently is.

I do think that the single dangly charm on its own on the bracelet throws me off but I also like uniformity and I've also never been a huge fan of dangling charms in bracelets cos they can get tangled easily or break off or bang stuff all the time since it's on your wrist...but then again...I'm also super clumsy and maybe none of those are actual concerns for anyone else haha

Sorry if that wasn't much help at all 

And I haven't altered any of my VCA pieces really and I attach the Byzantine YG Alhambra together to form one long necklace cos the ones I have are 2 separate shorter version necklaces ...


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Cavalier Girl said:


> Has anyone ever asked VCA to put a larger jump ring on the end of a necklace?


That would be ideal to then use the larger ring to connect the removable pendants to!


----------



## EpiFanatic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I requested a 10 motif in WG and Onyx and it came in!!! Cannot wait to wear it with my WG/Onyx pendant..I will take a pic later...



LOVE this combo. STUNNING.


----------



## Notorious Pink

ALLinTHEbag said:


> That would be ideal to then use the larger ring to connect the removable pendants to!



I’m confused - that would only work with the really old pendants that have the clips, the recent/current ones just have a large bale, so you would need something to attach the pendant to the jump ring. Unless we’re thinking about different pendants?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

BBC said:


> I’m confused - that would only work with the really old pendants that have the clips, the recent/current ones just have a large bale, so you would need something to attach the pendant to the jump ring. Unless we’re thinking about different pendants?


Yes, but they are still available. I ordered one last year for my byzantine charm bracelet. I have quite a few that I could detach and then add them if the jump ring was larger to accommodate the clasp and the charm? Just a thought.


----------



## Notorious Pink

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Yes, but they are still available. I ordered one last year for my byzantine charm bracelet. I have quite a few that I could detach and then add them if the jump ring was larger to accommodate the clasp and the charm? Just a thought.



Aha! I didn’t realize they were still available! Than yes, you are absolutely right![emoji92][emoji92]But for people who are newer to VCA, this would not work with the current magic pendants.


----------



## klynneann

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Yes, but they are still available. I ordered one last year for my byzantine charm bracelet. I have quite a few that I could detach and then add them if the jump ring was larger to accommodate the clasp and the charm? Just a thought.


Is it considered a special order, or did you just ask your SA to have one sent in to your store?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

klynneann said:


> Is it considered a special order, or did you just ask your SA to have one sent in to your store?


I had to order them but they did not take long at all. They had quite a few options.


----------



## klynneann

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I had to order them but they did not take long at all. They had quite a few options.


Oh wow - I had no idea you could do that.  Thank you!


----------



## 911snowball

This is an interesting discussion.  Am I understanding that you can SO the charms with the lobster clasps?  I have always wanted some of these.


----------



## MYH

Can we see your charms?


----------



## Zabear

Hello! I’m plotting my next VCA purchase and could use your input! I’m on the hunt for a white gold bracelet and am considering the following options: the lotus, the 5 motif MOP and the sweet Alhambra with diamonds. TIA!


----------



## sammix3

Zabear said:


> Hello! I’m plotting my next VCA purchase and could use your input! I’m on the hunt for a white gold bracelet and am considering the following options: the lotus, the 5 motif MOP and the sweet Alhambra with diamonds. TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4177766
> View attachment 4177767
> View attachment 4177769



I’m planning on getting the 5 motif MOP so that gets my vote


----------



## innerpeace85

Zabear said:


> Hello! I’m plotting my next VCA purchase and could use your input! I’m on the hunt for a white gold bracelet and am considering the following options: the lotus, the 5 motif MOP and the sweet Alhambra with diamonds. TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4177766
> View attachment 4177767
> View attachment 4177769


I vote for MOP bracelet because it is more substantial piece. Good luck deciding!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

MYH said:


> Can we see your charms?


Absolutely! I will post pics tonight. I have a few cartier and LV charms with the VCA ones as well.


----------



## Reinita

Hi, I have the vintage Alhambra 20 motif necklace in mother of pearl and my jeweler offered me one in ónix, but I noticed that the clover in the ónix one is a bit smaller than mine. Is that normal, those of you tha have more than one necklace, does the lovers are exactly the same size . Thanks for your help


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Reinita said:


> Hi, I have the vintage Alhambra 20 motif necklace in mother of pearl and my jeweler offered me one in ónix, but I noticed that the clover in the ónix one is a bit smaller than mine. Is that normal, those of you tha have more than one necklace, does the lovers are exactly the same size . Thanks for your help


Did your jeweler tell you that the onyx necklace is VCA?


----------



## innerpeace85

Reinita said:


> Hi, I have the vintage Alhambra 20 motif necklace in mother of pearl and my jeweler offered me one in ónix, but I noticed that the clover in the ónix one is a bit smaller than mine. Is that normal, those of you tha have more than one necklace, does the lovers are exactly the same size . Thanks for your help


Are you saying it is visually smaller?


----------



## EpiFanatic

Bethc said:


> I’m sorry I didn’t get one then.  Does anyone know?  I have to ask my SA, but I’m also waiting for the blue agate.



I missed Dover street release too and ordered a bracelet and I had to pay the SO mark up.


----------



## sammix3

EpiFanatic said:


> I missed Dover street release too and ordered a bracelet and I had to pay the SO mark up.



Good to know.  Such a bummer.  Which piece did you get?


----------



## EpiFanatic

sammix3 said:


> Good to know.  Such a bummer.  Which piece did you get?



WG and onyx bracelet. I just had to have it. Still waiting. But at least it was approved.


----------



## sammix3

EpiFanatic said:


> WG and onyx bracelet. I just had to have it. Still waiting. But at least it was approved.



Yeah that’s what I would want too, but need to get WG MOP first [emoji4]


----------



## JulesB68

Has anyone ever lost any VCA? My WG MOP bracelet has gone missing, and whilst it’s possible I lost it whilst wearing it, I can’t rule out other scenarios, which are making me feel very uncomfortable. [emoji22]


----------



## sbelle

JulesB68 said:


> Has anyone ever lost any VCA? My WG MOP bracelet has gone missing, and whilst it’s possible I lost it whilst wearing it, I can’t rule out other scenarios, which are making me feel very uncomfortable. [emoji22]



I am so sorry to hear this.  I feel your pain.  I had a pair of vintage alhambra earclips that went missing at my home.  I kept thinking they would turn back up but they never did.  I finally replaced them.


----------



## PennyD2911

JulesB68 said:


> Has anyone ever lost any VCA? My WG MOP bracelet has gone missing, and whilst it’s possible I lost it whilst wearing it, I can’t rule out other scenarios, which are making me feel very uncomfortable. [emoji22]



So sad that happened! Was it insured? I insure all of my VCA and Cartier pieces.  I didn't have everything on the personal jewelry policy, then I stated thinking about how much money I have invested in all of it and got paranoid and decided to add every piece to the policy.[emoji846]


----------



## Reinita

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Are you saying it is visually smaller?


Hi, yes the clovers in the ónix necklace is slightly smaller than the clovers in my mother of pearl 20 motif necklace. He told me that it may be that one more old than the other, he is a respected jeweler, but I was wondering is any of you in the forum that have two necklaces have notice this , or if it should be a red flag.


----------



## Reinita

texasgirliegirl said:


> Did your jeweler tell you that the onyx necklace is VCA?


Yes, he bought in in France and he said it was authenticated in VCA store, when I compare both necklaces I notice that the ónix one have the clovers a bit smaller than the mother of pearl one that I own , I was wondering if this normal to happen or that the clovers , should be always the same no matter the Stone/ year they are made. I know they are done by hand and this could make a difference , but I’m lost . Can someone in the forum that have more than two vintage Alhambra necklace compare them to see if the clovers are a perfect match ? Thanks


----------



## Oleandered

JulesB68 said:


> Has anyone ever lost any VCA? My WG MOP bracelet has gone missing, and whilst it’s possible I lost it whilst wearing it, I can’t rule out other scenarios, which are making me feel very uncomfortable. [emoji22]



I’m so sorry, hope it turns up soon!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Reinita said:


> Yes, he bought in in France and he said it was authenticated in VCA store, when I compare both necklaces I notice that the ónix one have the clovers a bit smaller than the mother of pearl one that I own , I was wondering if this normal to happen or that the clovers , should be always the same no matter the Stone/ year they are made. I know they are done by hand and this could make a difference , but I’m lost . Can someone in the forum that have more than two vintage Alhambra necklace compare them to see if the clovers are a perfect match ? Thanks


Look at the bracelet stacking thread. 
You will likely find your answer. 
I would personally see this as a red flag and would not take the chance. Vintage Alhambra fakes are abundant and even reputable jewelers can be fooled. 
These days the only safe guarantee of authenticity is to purchase directly from VCA. 
Saving a few $$ isn’t worth the risk imo.


----------



## Louish

Does anyone know if a price increase is due in the uk soon? I'm hoping to buy my first VCA piece in the next couple of months


----------



## veeleigh

Was told today that tomorrow there is a US price DECREASE of 5-7% pretty much across the board, to balance with the Euro. Boutiques are taking deposits today for pieces to sell starting tomorrow! Includes Alhambra!


----------



## rhm

The prices are all updated for the US website!

I am going to be buying 2 pieces tomorrow from my boutique!
1) Alhambra watch YG MOP 7,300 -> 6,900
2) Perlee pearls of gold 5 row bracelet 8,300 -> 7,850

For Christmas, I am aiming to get the vintage alhambra yg pave earrings. The price also decreased significantly for this piece as well.


----------



## sammix3

Yay the wg 5 motif Alhambra went from 4150 to 3900


----------



## 7777777

Did the rings decrease at all? The one I was planning to buy shows the same price as before


----------



## rhm

7777777 said:


> Did the rings decrease at all? The one I was planning to buy shows the same price as before



I was checking up on rings as well but I don't think they changed prices at all.... or went up?

I am kind of glad because I got 2 rings before the decrease but a ring that I have been eyeing, Magic WG pave ring actually went up in price?..... 11,200 -> 11,700

If I am mistaken please let me know!


----------



## 7777777

rhm said:


> I was checking up on rings as well but I don't think they changed prices at all.... or went up?
> 
> I am kind of glad because I got 2 rings before the decrease but a ring that I have been eyeing, Magic WG pave ring actually went up in price?..... 11,200 -> 11,700
> 
> If I am mistaken please let me know!


Just checked and they were also adjusted.


----------



## innerpeace85

Increasing and decreasing prices in same year - pretty disappointing on VCA’s part. I am pretty sure VCA jewelry is sufficiently marked up to handle all these market fluctuations.


----------



## kat99

Is someone at VCA drunk? I want to know what happens in the pricing meetings each month. How can this possibly be good strategy? Even though I didn't like the constant "price increase" game it at least motivated certain customers to buy before the inevitable increase. Now, though, I feel no hurry to buy anything on my list...if I wait, it might be even cheaper next month! Maybe VCA secretly read Marie Kondo, they no longer want me to rush into purchases, instead I can think a very long time and give less of my money and make sure each piece sparks joy!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kat99 said:


> Is someone at VCA drunk? I want to know what happens in the pricing meetings each month. How can this possibly be good strategy? Even though I didn't like the constant "price increase" game it at least motivated certain customers to buy before the inevitable increase. Now, though, I feel no hurry to buy anything on my list...if I wait, it might be even cheaper next month! Maybe VCA secretly read Marie Kondo, they no longer want me to rush into purchases, instead I can think a very long time and give less of my money and make sure each piece sparks joy!


I find that while a price decrease is always better than an increase, such continuous price fluctuations make me feel anxious as a buyer. 
It would not surprise me to see an increase in a few months.


----------



## PennyD2911

The price on the Perlee Diamond Clover Ring I ordered in July is now $600.00 LESS.  Even though I am happy about my ring costing less I agree with @TGG and the others, the up and down so often makes a buyer feel anxious and uncertain about planning for future purchases.


----------



## Meowwu

PennyD2911 said:


> The price on the Perlee Diamond Clover Ring I ordered in July is now $600.00 LESS.  Even though I am happy about my ring costing less I agree with @TGG and the others, the up and down so often makes a buyer feel anxious and uncertain about planning for future purchases.


$600! That is a noticeable difference!


----------



## gagabag

PennyD2911 said:


> The price on the Perlee Diamond Clover Ring I ordered in July is now $600.00 LESS.  Even though I am happy about my ring costing less I agree with @TGG and the others, the up and down so often makes a buyer feel anxious and uncertain about planning for future purchases.



+1
Did they price adjust your order?


----------



## lynne_ross

X


----------



## Mustwork4bags

Hi ladies...I’m wanting my first piece of VCA soon (and don’t have a boutique near me, so i was wondering how fast to plan a trip) how long do you think the price decrease will last? I know no one knows for sure....just maybe some insight on the past decreases. Thx


----------



## TankerToad

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Increasing and decreasing prices in same year - pretty disappointing on VCA’s part. I am pretty sure VCA jewelry is sufficiently marked up to handle all these market fluctuations.



This


----------



## TankerToad

kat99 said:


> Is someone at VCA drunk? I want to know what happens in the pricing meetings each month. How can this possibly be good strategy? Even though I didn't like the constant "price increase" game it at least motivated certain customers to buy before the inevitable increase. Now, though, I feel no hurry to buy anything on my list...if I wait, it might be even cheaper next month! Maybe VCA secretly read Marie Kondo, they no longer want me to rush into purchases, instead I can think a very long time and give less of my money and make sure each piece sparks joy!



Hi Kat! Hugs[emoji173]️
Couldn’t have said it better.
I’m deeply disappointed in this strategy.
I made several large - carefully thought out and planned purchases at VCA last month.
Haven’t worn or enjoyed either of them yet and now I’ve lost money - rather a lot actually.
Some of the joy of my purchases has evaporated and has turned to regret. 
If I’d known I would have waited to buy- 
This strategy alienates buyers.....and now I will question all future purchases.


----------



## SDC2003

TankerToad said:


> Hi Kat! Hugs[emoji173]️
> Couldn’t have said it better.
> I’m deeply disappointed in this strategy.
> I made several large - carefully thought out and planned purchases at VCA last month.
> Haven’t worn or enjoyed either of them yet and now I’ve lost money - rather a lot actually.
> Some of the joy of my purchases has evaporated and has turned to regret.
> If I’d known I would have waited to buy-
> This strategy alienates buyers.....and now I will question all future purchases.



I’m so sorry to hear this. I only purchased one bangle and I’m upset because it was about a five percent decrease. Does vca do price adjustments when purchased through the boutique or online?


----------



## Coconuts40

lynne_ross said:


> I am in Canada, but some pieces went down a lot in the USA. I do think the decrease price adjustments overall do not make customers feel good. The exchange rates haven’t changed that drastically since the last increase that you think they could have done this a better way.



Do you know if the prices in Canada changed?  I haven't been following the current prices and now not sure if there have been any changes?


----------



## Coconuts40

I agree with many, the price decreases are quite upsetting.  I was very disappointed years ago when I noticed the first decrease since collecting VCA and I remember it was a horrible feeling.  I think it sends a very bad message to the customers that are loyal to VCA when they devalue their own product.


----------



## lynne_ross

x


----------



## DS2006

The same thing happened to me after buying the gold vintage Alhambra bracelet. The price has never again been as much as I paid in Feb. 2016.  I would like to buy a couple of things now, though, because I think the prices are likely as low as they will be.


----------



## MYH

For everyone who has just found out the price has decreased on their recent purchases, I’m in the same boat. I’ve only gone back as far as 2012 but I’ve overpaid in total $1,350 usd.


----------



## klynneann

I think anyone who has made a purchase in the last few years has seen this happen to them.  I have a Perlee Variation ring that I never wear that I've been hoping to re-home, but with all of the price fluctuation, I will lose as least 1/3 of what I paid, and probably closer to 1/2, so I've been holding onto it.


----------



## Coconuts40

As upsetting as it is to see a price decrease, I think the only thing that brings me comfort with the price fluctuations, is knowing I purchased every single VCA item with the intention of wearing it for an indefinite period of time.  This may take the sting off, just a wee bit.  

But, I'm still not happy about it !


----------



## PennyD2911

gagabag said:


> +1
> Did they price adjust your order?



It has not arrived but yes the price will be adjusted to the new lower price. [emoji846][emoji846][emoji846]


----------



## innerpeace85

TankerToad said:


> Hi Kat! Hugs[emoji173]️
> Couldn’t have said it better.
> I’m deeply disappointed in this strategy.
> I made several large - carefully thought out and planned purchases at VCA last month.
> Haven’t worn or enjoyed either of them yet and now I’ve lost money - rather a lot actually.
> Some of the joy of my purchases has evaporated and has turned to regret.
> If I’d known I would have waited to buy-
> This strategy alienates buyers.....and now I will question all future purchases.



I made few purchases in the last 2 months and have now lost money due to price decrease. However, I placed special order for onyx limited edition earrings about 2 weeks back . My SA texted me yesterday saying she will refund me the difference. Maybe you could check with your SA?


----------



## innerpeace85

Another question about the price decrease - this has been the lowest price for VCA jewelry in the last year or two?


----------



## MYH

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Another question about the price decrease - this has been the lowest price for VCA jewelry in the last year or two?



I think it varies for each individual piece. For example,  I bought a magic mop ring in 2012 for $3850 and it’s now $3350. So that’s the lowest it’s been in 6 yrs! 

But my malachite magic pendant was purchased last year for $5750 and it’s still $6200.


----------



## Zabear

I purchased a bracelet online last week and called the customer service. They are issuing a price adjustment. It was super easy and she didn’t hesitate to do the adjustment.


----------



## Toronto24

Coconuts40 said:


> Do you know if the prices in Canada changed?  I haven't been following the current prices and now not sure if there have been any changes?



No, the Canadian prices seem to be the same


----------



## Coconuts40

Toronto24 said:


> No, the Canadian prices seem to be the same



Thanks for checking


----------



## Moirai

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Another question about the price decrease - this has been the lowest price for VCA jewelry in the last year or two?


MOP YG 10 motif was 7150 usd before price increase in Sept 2017, after price increase I think 7650, now at 7400. I believe Frivole between the finger WG pave ring has dropped to close to before 2017 price hike. Not sure about the others.


----------



## klynneann

Moirai said:


> MOP YG 10 motif was 7150 usd before price increase in Sept 2017, after price increase I think 7650, now at 7400. I believe Frivole between the finger WG pave ring has dropped to close to before 2017 price hike. Not sure about the others.


I believe the MOP YG 10 motif went up to 7750 on 9/28/17 and 7850 on 4/25/18.  The frivole WG pave btf ring went from 23000 on 9/28/17 to 21800 today.


----------



## Moirai

klynneann said:


> I believe the MOP YG 10 motif went up to 7750 on 9/28/17 and 7850 on 4/25/18.  The frivole WG pave btf ring went from 23000 on 9/28/17 to 21800 today.


Thanks for correction. I thought I saw it at around 7800 on website but I didn't realize there was a second price increase this year. Yikes!


----------



## klynneann

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Another question about the price decrease - this has been the lowest price for VCA jewelry in the last year or two?


Just going back to January 2017 (and there have been at least 4 price fluctuations since then, including today!), I would say the lowest prices were from March - September of last year.  Today's decrease gets very close to the one that happened in March of last year, but is still slightly higher.


----------



## klynneann

Moirai said:


> Thanks for correction. I thought I saw it at around 7800 on website but I didn't realize there was a second price increase this year. Yikes!


I know, it's crazy!  And, I keep a chart (also crazy lol).


----------



## Moirai

klynneann said:


> I know, it's crazy!  And, I keep a chart (also crazy lol).


Smart! I tried on frivole btf ring right before the price hike last Sept and remember that the current price is similar to last year because I was close to buying it.


----------



## TankerToad

klynneann said:


> I know, it's crazy!  And, I keep a chart (also crazy lol).



Love that you do that !


----------



## klynneann

TankerToad said:


> Love that you do that !


 Thanks!


----------



## TankerToad

klynneann said:


> Thanks!



I wonder if anything is a real bargain- (in VCA terms) right now ?
I noticed the Cosmos earrings didn’t go down .....


----------



## klynneann

TankerToad said:


> I wonder if anything is a real bargain- (in VCA terms) right now ?
> I noticed the Cosmos earrings didn’t go down .....


I don't have a lot of prices from 2016 or 2015, but comparing to some prices from 2014, that period last year from March-September was the best they've been since 2014.  Given that, the prices right now are next best, so if you're thinking about buying, now is probably the time.    (I should add that I've only been tracking VA, Magic, Sweet, Frivole, and Perlee since those are my main interests and anything with diamonds is wayyyyy out of my budget lol.) 

That being said, if the price of gold continues to drop, do you think there would be yet another decrease??!


----------



## luvprada

Looks like the prices on the ‘sweet’ collection have gone up. Earrings I was looking at for $2550 are now $3150. Other ‘sweet’ items have increased as well.


----------



## MYH

luvprada said:


> Looks like the prices on the ‘sweet’ collection have gone up. Earrings I was looking at for $2550 are now $3150. Other ‘sweet’ items have increased as well.



Interesting!! Thanks for the 411


----------



## Louish

I cannot believe I just made my first VCA purchase! Eeeeeeeeeeeeee!

It will arrive tomorrow/Friday in time for my birthday party on Saturday.  I really hope I love it


----------



## sammix3

Louish said:


> I cannot believe I just made my first VCA purchase! Eeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> It will arrive tomorrow/Friday in time for my birthday party on Saturday.  I really hope I love it



Congrats!  Which piece did you get?


----------



## lisawhit

Louish said:


> I cannot believe I just made my first VCA purchase! Eeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> It will arrive tomorrow/Friday in time for my birthday party on Saturday.  I really hope I love it


Happy Birthday!


----------



## klynneann

luvprada said:


> Looks like the prices on the ‘sweet’ collection have gone up. Earrings I was looking at for $2550 are now $3150. Other ‘sweet’ items have increased as well.


Interesting - at first glance I thought a few of the items I've purchased in the past have gone down, but I can't recall 100%.  I'll have to check when I get home this evening.


----------



## izzyParis

Opinions welcome, what are your feelings on the vca vintage Alhambra 20 motif necklace in white gold diamond pave? I don’t own a 20 motif, just a 16 magic non diamond, vintage white mop and pave diamond magic long.  I am only a white gold gal and no black stones type of gal.  Part of me thinks that I am being ridiculous for considering as I would be on ban island for the foreseeable future and there are probably better value for money propositions out there,  but I really like my existing vca pave long pendant and feel that the 20 motif would be a really nice compliment.  I may have drank too much vca cool aid lately and just need to ponder as it’s a large purchase to me, but I am curious to hear other opinions from other fellow vca lovers.


----------



## lynne_ross

izzyParis said:


> Opinions welcome, what are your feelings on the vca vintage Alhambra 20 motif necklace in white gold diamond pave? I don’t own a 20 motif, just a 16 magic non diamond, vintage white mop and pave diamond magic long.  I am only a white gold gal and no black stones type of gal.  Part of me thinks that I am being ridiculous for considering as I would be on ban island for the foreseeable future and there are probably better value for money propositions out there,  but I really like my existing vca pave long pendant and feel that the 20 motif would be a really nice compliment.  I may have drank too much vca cool aid lately and just need to ponder as it’s a large purchase to me, but I am curious to hear other opinions from other fellow vca lovers.


If you are talking about raw materials and resale value then I don't believe VCA pave pieces are worth the money. However, I personally plan to purchase a few of the VCA pave pieces over the future years since the value for my money is high since they are so wearable - for everyday life and dress up events. I also don't plan to resell. So if you can afford and know you will enjoy the 20 pave piece then why not go for it!


----------



## lynne_ross

izzyParis said:


> Opinions welcome, what are your feelings on the vca vintage Alhambra 20 motif necklace in white gold diamond pave? I don’t own a 20 motif, just a 16 magic non diamond, vintage white mop and pave diamond magic long.  I am only a white gold gal and no black stones type of gal.  Part of me thinks that I am being ridiculous for considering as I would be on ban island for the foreseeable future and there are probably better value for money propositions out there,  but I really like my existing vca pave long pendant and feel that the 20 motif would be a really nice compliment.  I may have drank too much vca cool aid lately and just need to ponder as it’s a large purchase to me, but I am curious to hear other opinions from other fellow vca lovers.


One thing to consider about the 20 pave is whether it will bother you if the motifs flip to the backside of the diamond side. When I tried on the 20 that really bothered me but I am also a 10 motif gal. Just a consideration.


----------



## 911snowball

Agree with lynne ross on the flipping issue for the 20. As my VCA collection has grown over the years, so has the addition of pave pieces and I do not hesitate to wear them day or night, casual or dressy.  As you have experienced with your other pieces, all that sparkle gives great joy!  I would try this piece on and wear it around the boutique,and if you have a great relationship with your SA, ask to take it home for a day and just wear it and see.  It is a significant amount to spend and you need to be sure that it suits you.
I would also try the 10 on as well for comparison.


----------



## izzyParis

lynne_ross said:


> If you are talking about raw materials and resale value then I don't believe VCA pave pieces are worth the money. However, I personally plan to purchase a few of the VCA pave pieces over the future years since the value for my money is high since they are so wearable - for everyday life and dress up events. I also don't plan to resell. So if you can afford and know you will enjoy the 20 pave piece then why not go for it!



Thank you.  I am like you in that I don’t plan to sell my pieces and I like that the pieces can be easily worn everyday as well as on special occasions, this  wearability feature is one of the main attractions to me.  Thanks for your input as well as enabling [emoji6].  The logic side of my brain knows that I am overpaying as far as materials go, but the other side of my brain says that, if I enjoy the items and wear them over a long period of time, then as long as they still bring me ‘joy’ why fret so much about the best value for money as there is value in my enjoyment of my collection.  Not everything has to be quantitative.  Thanks again!


----------



## izzyParis

lynne_ross said:


> One thing to consider about the 20 pave is whether it will bother you if the motifs flip to the backside of the diamond side. When I tried on the 20 that really bothered me but I am also a 10 motif gal. Just a consideration.



Thanks for alerting me to this issue, certainly something I should consider in my thinking process.


----------



## lynne_ross

izzyParis said:


> Thank you.  I am like you in that I don’t plan to sell my pieces and I like that the pieces can be easily worn everyday as well as on special occasions, this  wearability feature is one of the main attractions to me.  Thanks for your input as well as enabling [emoji6].  The logic side of my brain knows that I am overpaying as far as materials go, but the other side of my brain says that, if I enjoy the items and wear them over a long period of time, then as long as they still bring me ‘joy’ why fret so much about the best value for money as there is value in my enjoyment of my collection.  Not everything has to be quantitative.  Thanks again!


With any luxery purchase it has to be all about how much you will enjoy the item/experience (jewelry, home, vacation, etc etc). So your thought process makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## PennyD2911

Louish said:


> I cannot believe I just made my first VCA purchase! Eeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> It will arrive tomorrow/Friday in time for my birthday party on Saturday.  I really hope I love it



Congrats![emoji172][emoji256][emoji172]


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> I wonder if anything is a real bargain- (in VCA terms) right now ?
> I noticed the Cosmos earrings didn’t go down .....


I’m wondering this too.  What has gone down?


----------



## luvprada

klynneann said:


> Interesting - at first glance I thought a few of the items I've purchased in the past have gone down, but I can't recall 100%.  I'll have to check when I get home this evening.


I called Neimans this morning and the price is $2390. The website still shows $3150. I called NY and they quoted $2390. It appears the website was defaulting to a non US site although you can’t tell by looking at it as the prices are in dollars. I got to the site by typing in Van Cleef without specifying location as I’ve always done so not sure how I wound up on non US. I typed in specifically for US and the price shows $2390. (This is for the sweet Carnelian Alhambra earrings). Sorry for any confusion. Since the price dropped I went ahead and purchased for my ‘retirement’ gift. Klynneann, thanks for commenting as it made me double check the pricing [emoji846] and make the purchase!


----------



## klynneann

luvprada said:


> I called Neimans this morning and the price is $2390. The website still shows $3150. I called NY and they quoted $2390. It appears the website was defaulting to a non US site although you can’t tell by looking at it as the prices are in dollars. I got to the site by typing in Van Cleef without specifying location as I’ve always done so not sure how I wound up on non US. I typed in specifically for US and the price shows $2390. (This is for the sweet Carnelian Alhambra earrings). Sorry for any confusion. Since the price dropped I went ahead and purchased for my ‘retirement’ gift. Klynneann, thanks for commenting as it made me double check the pricing [emoji846] and make the purchase!


Yay, congrats!    I'm so glad you're getting them.  I have them and wear them all the time, they're perfect for every day wear. And I've had that happen to me too - I'm looking around the site and then all of a sudden it's like, wait a second.    In fact, I've had it happen where I guess the item I had clicked on wasn't available to purchase through the US site, so at that point it flipped me over to another country's site, even though I had been on the US site to begin with!  (Also, can I just say - darn it!  I bought them at $2550! sigh lol.)


----------



## chaneljewel

I’m so confused about this price decrease.  How long will it last?   Seems no answer to this.  The pave Alhambra earrings have decreased in price $700.  What possibly could be the increase in future months???   It’s all confusing and annoying.  Do I buy, or wait?   Ugh.  Just want reliable pricing.  Not saying that the decrease isn’t nice...just confusing about what’s to come.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I’m getting something fun in the mail tomorrow. It didn’t qualify for the decrease, but I’m happy to get it. I’m no longer shopping at Neimans any more, for anything. I’m now buying VCA through the NY store. All I can say is that the service has been wonderful.

On pins and needles here.


----------



## etoupebirkin

chaneljewel said:


> I’m so confused about this price decrease.  How long will it last?   Seems no answer to this.  The pave Alhambra earrings have decreased in price $700.  What possibly could be the increase in future months???   It’s all confusing and annoying.  Do I buy, or wait?   Ugh.  Just want reliable pricing.  Not saying that the decrease isn’t nice...just confusing about what’s to come.



When the decreases happen, I buy what I can and get the refund if applicable.


----------



## lisawhit

etoupebirkin said:


> I’m getting something fun in the mail tomorrow. It didn’t qualify for the decrease, but I’m happy to get it. I’m no longer shopping at Neimans any more, for anything. I’m now buying VCA through the NY store. All I can say is that the service has been wonderful.
> 
> On pins and needles here.



I don't want to pry, but what happened at NM?


----------



## etoupebirkin

lisawhit said:


> I don't want to pry, but what happened at NM?


I’ll PM you later today.


----------



## Jinsun

I really want something in turquoise and been looking at the sweet. Site states 3k. Anyone know if the price decreased or did it stay the same?


----------



## 4LV

etoupebirkin said:


> I’ll PM you later today.


If you don't mind, I would like to know too as I am still buying from them. Is this regarding a specific NM or their policy in general.
Thank you!


----------



## WingNut

4LV said:


> If you don't mind, I would like to know too as I am still buying from them. Is this regarding a specific NM or their policy in general.
> Thank you!


Same here!


----------



## luvprada

Me as well. Thanks!


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> When the decreases happen, I buy what I can and get the refund if applicable.


I think that this is the only way to look at the decrease.  Thanks for your incite.


----------



## voodoodoll2005

What was the price of the small Frivole earrings before the decrease?

Thanks!


----------



## klynneann

voodoodoll2005 said:


> What was the price of the small Frivole earrings before the decrease?
> 
> Thanks!


YG was $5050 (now $4800)$; WG was $5300 (now $5100).


----------



## LadyCupid

klynneann said:


> YG was $5050 (now $4800)$; WG was $5300 (now $5100).


WG was increased to $5400 in April 2018.


----------



## gagabag

I was informed by my SA that there won’t be any price adjustments in Australia. Anyone else heard the same?


----------



## klynneann

yodaling1 said:


> WG was increased to $5400 in April 2018.


Ah, thank you!  I will update my chart.


----------



## Louish

sammix3 said:


> Congrats!  Which piece did you get?





lisawhit said:


> Happy Birthday!





PennyD2911 said:


> Congrats![emoji172][emoji256][emoji172]



Thank you! I bought the sweet onyx earrings- I absolutely adore them


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Sorry to have taken so long but here is my WG bracelet with charms from VCA, LV, Cartier...


----------



## LadyCupid

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Sorry to have taken so long but here is my WG bracelet with charms from VCA, LV, Cartier...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4185688
> View attachment 4185689
> View attachment 4185690
> View attachment 4185691


Thank you so much for the pictures. Which charm is the most recent may I ask? I assume the Alhambra may be a vintage that is probably discontinued? Besides from these 3, were there other designs available to order? Thank you.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

yodaling1 said:


> Thank you so much for the pictures. Which charm is the most recent may I ask? I assume the Alhambra may be a vintage that is probably discontinued? Besides from these 3, were there other designs available to order? Thank you.



Ordered the WG butterfly two years ago. Took about 8 months. The frivole charm was from the boutique as they pop up periodically as were both my YG and WG Alhambra charms.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Some better pics and my YG version too


----------



## LadyCupid

ALLinTHEbag said:


> View attachment 4186029
> View attachment 4186030
> View attachment 4186031
> View attachment 4186032
> View attachment 4186033
> 
> Some better pics and my YG version too


Absolutely stunning!! Do you have a good SA to recommend that I could contact to inquire about these charms if you do not mind sharing please?


----------



## kimber418

ALLinTHEbag said:


> View attachment 4186029
> View attachment 4186030
> View attachment 4186031
> View attachment 4186032
> View attachment 4186033
> 
> Some better pics and my YG version too



What a beautiful collection of charms!   How fun to wear these.  I love the bracelets also.  It is so nice that you can pick which charms to put on the bracelet also -- in case you only want one.  Absolutely beautiful and I love the "Vintage VanCleef vibe"!


----------



## klynneann

ALLinTHEbag said:


> View attachment 4186029
> View attachment 4186030
> View attachment 4186031
> View attachment 4186032
> View attachment 4186033
> 
> Some better pics and my YG version too


  Thank you so much for sharing - these are just gorgeous! I would love to get a butterfly and Alhambra charm, sigh.


----------



## lynne_ross

ALLinTHEbag said:


> View attachment 4186029
> View attachment 4186030
> View attachment 4186031
> View attachment 4186032
> View attachment 4186033
> 
> Some better pics and my YG version too


Wow! These charms are gorgeous. I love charm bracelets. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chaneljewel

I didn’t know that VCA made charms for bracelets.  Have always been fascinated with charms as each tells a special story about the wearer.


----------



## etoupebirkin

My pieces came in yesterday. And I'm absolutely thrilled. I bought the NY pendant a couple of years ago. I had wanted the necklace and bracelet but was unable to do so last year. I got very lucky. Now, I am really off on Ban Island for a long stay.

Oh and Rocket must lay down on my stuff for it to be truly mine.


----------



## lisawhit

etoupebirkin said:


> My pieces came in yesterday. And I'm absolutely thrilled. I bought the NY pendant a couple of years ago. I had wanted the necklace and bracelet but was unable to do so last year. I got very lucky. Now, I am really off on Ban Island for a long stay.
> 
> Oh and Rocket must lay down on my stuff for it to be truly mine.
> 
> View attachment 4186447
> View attachment 4186448
> View attachment 4186449
> View attachment 4186450
> View attachment 4186451


You have the best collection!  Love


----------



## Suzie

etoupebirkin said:


> My pieces came in yesterday. And I'm absolutely thrilled. I bought the NY pendant a couple of years ago. I had wanted the necklace and bracelet but was unable to do so last year. I got very lucky. Now, I am really off on Ban Island for a long stay.
> 
> Oh and Rocket must lay down on my stuff for it to be truly mine.
> 
> View attachment 4186447
> View attachment 4186448
> View attachment 4186449
> View attachment 4186450
> View attachment 4186451


Stunning, we are twins with both necklaces. I adore mine.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Suzie said:


> Stunning, we are twins with both necklaces. I adore mine.


Suzie,
You were one of my inspirations.


----------



## Suzie

etoupebirkin said:


> Suzie,
> You were one of my inspirations.


I don’t think I have ever inspired anyone so thank you so much but you are the queen of VCA and I bow down to you.


----------



## sammix3

etoupebirkin said:


> My pieces came in yesterday. And I'm absolutely thrilled. I bought the NY pendant a couple of years ago. I had wanted the necklace and bracelet but was unable to do so last year. I got very lucky. Now, I am really off on Ban Island for a long stay.
> 
> Oh and Rocket must lay down on my stuff for it to be truly mine.
> 
> View attachment 4186447
> View attachment 4186448
> View attachment 4186449
> View attachment 4186450
> View attachment 4186451



Congrats!

Did you have to special order your pieces?


----------



## WildFeather

etoupebirkin said:


> My pieces came in yesterday. And I'm absolutely thrilled. I bought the NY pendant a couple of years ago. I had wanted the necklace and bracelet but was unable to do so last year. I got very lucky. Now, I am really off on Ban Island for a long stay.
> 
> Oh and Rocket must lay down on my stuff for it to be truly mine.
> 
> View attachment 4186447
> View attachment 4186448
> View attachment 4186449
> View attachment 4186450
> View attachment 4186451



Really beautiful!  Was this a special order?


----------



## etoupebirkin

It was something that someone else ordered and decided to purchase something else. As I said, I was VERY lucky to get it. I was in the right place at the right time.


----------



## WildFeather

etoupebirkin said:


> It was something that someone else ordered and decided to purchase something else. As I said, I was VERY lucky to get it. I was in the right place at the right time.



Oh wow!  I missed that story.  Congratulations!!! Lucky indeed. Enjoy it all it looks amazing on you. [emoji254]


----------



## sammix3

etoupebirkin said:


> It was something that someone else ordered and decided to purchase something else. As I said, I was VERY lucky to get it. I was in the right place at the right time.



Congrats again!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

etoupebirkin said:


> My pieces came in yesterday. And I'm absolutely thrilled. I bought the NY pendant a couple of years ago. I had wanted the necklace and bracelet but was unable to do so last year. I got very lucky. Now, I am really off on Ban Island for a long stay.
> 
> Oh and Rocket must lay down on my stuff for it to be truly mine.
> 
> View attachment 4186447
> View attachment 4186448
> View attachment 4186449
> View attachment 4186450
> View attachment 4186451



GORGEOUS Etoupebirkin!!! I love the onyx SO much I wear it almost all the time now. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

borrowed this idea...I love these pins!! [emoji173]️


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ALLinTHEbag said:


> View attachment 4186029
> View attachment 4186030
> View attachment 4186031
> View attachment 4186032
> View attachment 4186033
> 
> Some better pics and my YG version too


I especially love your butterfly charms. 
Have you ever worn them clipped to a necklace?


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> My pieces came in yesterday. And I'm absolutely thrilled. I bought the NY pendant a couple of years ago. I had wanted the necklace and bracelet but was unable to do so last year. I got very lucky. Now, I am really off on Ban Island for a long stay.
> 
> Oh and Rocket must lay down on my stuff for it to be truly mine.
> 
> View attachment 4186447
> View attachment 4186448
> View attachment 4186449
> View attachment 4186450
> View attachment 4186451


Beautiful pieces, EB.  Look nice on you!    Rocket has such a regal face...love him!!


----------



## lynne_ross

etoupebirkin said:


> My pieces came in yesterday. And I'm absolutely thrilled. I bought the NY pendant a couple of years ago. I had wanted the necklace and bracelet but was unable to do so last year. I got very lucky. Now, I am really off on Ban Island for a long stay.
> 
> Oh and Rocket must lay down on my stuff for it to be truly mine.
> 
> View attachment 4186447
> View attachment 4186448
> View attachment 4186449
> View attachment 4186450
> View attachment 4186451


Beautiful pieces! You look sooo happy in the pic!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

texasgirliegirl said:


> I especially love your butterfly charms.
> Have you ever worn them clipped to a necklace?



Yes!! I wear them clipped to a 10 sometimes and a chain for a more simple look.


----------



## JulesB68

Someone mentioned that there had also been a price reduction in UAE (apologies, I can't find the post now). Could anyone tell me what the price of a WG MOP 5 motif bracelet is there now, as I could wait until we go next month, to replace the one I lost if it's cheaper than UK.


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> My pieces came in yesterday. And I'm absolutely thrilled. I bought the NY pendant a couple of years ago. I had wanted the necklace and bracelet but was unable to do so last year. I got very lucky. Now, I am really off on Ban Island for a long stay.
> 
> Oh and Rocket must lay down on my stuff for it to be truly mine.
> 
> View attachment 4186447
> View attachment 4186448
> View attachment 4186449
> View attachment 4186450
> View attachment 4186451



Love it all
Isn’t the nyc boutique lovely 
Fantastic additions to your collection 
Yum [emoji95]


----------



## EpiFanatic

etoupebirkin said:


> My pieces came in yesterday. And I'm absolutely thrilled. I bought the NY pendant a couple of years ago. I had wanted the necklace and bracelet but was unable to do so last year. I got very lucky. Now, I am really off on Ban Island for a long stay.
> 
> Oh and Rocket must lay down on my stuff for it to be truly mine.
> 
> View attachment 4186447
> View attachment 4186448
> View attachment 4186449
> View attachment 4186450
> View attachment 4186451



I Soooooooo Love your WG and onyx set. I am so in love. How long did your special order take?  I ordered the WG and onyx bracelet and think I will have at least 3 months to go.


----------



## WildFeather

Does anyone know the price of the mini frivole bracelet and pendant when it was first released in early 2017?  

Also does anyone know what the price was of the Sweet MOP, sweet carnelian and turquoise butterfly bracelet before this recent decrease?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## klynneann

WildFeather said:


> Does anyone know the price of the mini frivole bracelet and pendant when it was first released in early 2017?
> 
> Also does anyone know what the price was of the Sweet MOP, sweet carnelian and turquoise butterfly bracelet before this recent decrease?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


The mini frivole pendant in YG was $1650 and in WG it was $1800.  This was March 2017.  I'm sorry I don't have info for any of the bracelets.


----------



## gagabag

Got these lucky earrings. I love how the MOP has that pinkish hue and the tiger eye striations changes with light


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,
I saw this Youtuber wearing what looks like VCA earrings. Does anybody know if this actual VCA earrings and if so what stone this is?



Pic courtesy of Tati(Glamlifeguru) youtube channel. She always wears Perlee clover ring+ Perlee clover bracelet+ Perlee signature + Perlee diamonds bracelets all in yellow gold and sometimes all together in the same hand. Even though I love VCA, it looks too much all together. What do you all think?

 Thanks!


----------



## cherylc

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> I saw this Youtuber wearing what looks like VCA earrings. Does anybody know if this actual VCA earrings and if so what stone this is?
> View attachment 4191049
> 
> 
> Pic courtesy of Tati(Glamlifeguru) youtube channel. She always wears Perlee clover ring+ Perlee clover bracelet+ Perlee signature + Perlee diamonds bracelets all in yellow gold and sometimes all together in the same hand. Even though I love VCA, it looks too much all together. What do you all think?
> 
> Thanks!



i was thinking the same thing! i’m wondering if they are vintage? i love tati btw. lol.


----------



## Rami00

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> I saw this Youtuber wearing what looks like VCA earrings. Does anybody know if this actual VCA earrings and if so what stone this is?
> View attachment 4191049
> 
> Pic courtesy of Tati(Glamlifeguru) youtube channel. She always wears Perlee clover ring+ Perlee clover bracelet+ Perlee signature + Perlee diamonds bracelets all in yellow gold and sometimes all together in the same hand. Even though I love VCA, it looks too much all together. What do you all think?
> Thanks!


I see so many people stacking bracelets these days. JUC pavé with clover and tennis bracelets, or all three or four VCA bracelets, so many loves etc. Some girls could really pull off the whole look, depends how you carry yourself..I don't think I could lol... it's not for everyone.


----------



## Jinsun

From the vid I thought modern line but when she’s up close it doesn’t look like vca. Also there’s some gaps btwn stone and gold


----------



## Notorious Pink

Jinsun said:


> From the vid I thought modern line but when she’s up close it doesn’t look like vca. Also there’s some gaps btwn stone and gold
> View attachment 4191892
> View attachment 4191893



Yeah....that’s not VCA.


----------



## luvprada

WildFeather said:


> Does anyone know the price of the mini frivole bracelet and pendant when it was first released in early 2017?
> 
> Also does anyone know what the price was of the Sweet MOP, sweet carnelian and turquoise butterfly bracelet before this recent decrease?
> 
> Thanks for the help!



Sweet Carnelian was $1450 now $1370
Turquioise was $1850 now $1770

Don't have info on MOP. thanks


----------



## Bethc

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Sorry to have taken so long but here is my WG bracelet with charms from VCA, LV, Cartier...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4185688
> View attachment 4185689
> View attachment 4185690
> View attachment 4185691



Absolutely fabulous [emoji7] stunning!!


----------



## Bethc

etoupebirkin said:


> My pieces came in yesterday. And I'm absolutely thrilled. I bought the NY pendant a couple of years ago. I had wanted the necklace and bracelet but was unable to do so last year. I got very lucky. Now, I am really off on Ban Island for a long stay.
> 
> Oh and Rocket must lay down on my stuff for it to be truly mine.
> 
> View attachment 4186447
> View attachment 4186448
> View attachment 4186449
> View attachment 4186450
> View attachment 4186451



Gorgeous! I have the magic necklace and the bracelet, but I should have gotten the 20 motif last year when I could.  
I love your set! [emoji7]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Rami00 said:


> I see so many people stacking bracelets these days. JUC pavé with clover and tennis bracelets, or all three or four VCA bracelets, so many loves etc. Some girls could really pull off the whole look, depends how you carry yourself..I don't think I could lol... it's not for everyone.


ITA
This week I saw an individual wearing the short magic necklace, three stone magic earrings, and an onyx vintage bracelet with THREE diamond clover perlee bracelets (yg, wg and pg).  Somehow wearing all of this together cheapened the look imo. 
Individually, each piece is amazing but thrown together like that......no.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Bethc said:


> Gorgeous! I have the magic necklace and the bracelet, but I should have gotten the 20 motif last year when I could.
> I love your set! [emoji7]


If you can ever lay your hands on a 20-motif, I highly recommend it. This set is one of my favorites ever.


----------



## lisawhit

etoupebirkin said:


> If you can ever lay your hands on a 20-motif, I highly recommend it. This set is one of my favorites ever.



Good to know...there's so much to love and I love this advice...


----------



## WildFeather

luvprada said:


> Sweet Carnelian was $1450 now $1370
> Turquioise was $1850 now $1770
> 
> Don't have info on MOP. thanks



Thank you. This helps!


----------



## WildFeather

klynneann said:


> The mini frivole pendant in YG was $1650 and in WG it was $1800.  This was March 2017.  I'm sorry I don't have info for any of the bracelets.



Thank you for this!


----------



## lasttotheparty

Heard a from a reliable source that the holiday pendant will be gold mop set in yellow gold. [emoji294][emoji169]


----------



## pigleto972001

Gold mop? Have we any pics of how that looks ? Sounds intriguing.


----------



## PennyD2911

lasttotheparty said:


> Heard a from a reliable source that the holiday pendant will be gold mop set in yellow gold. [emoji294][emoji169]



Here is the thread with pics. 

2018 Holiday Pendant guesses

https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/2018-Holiday-Pendant-guesses.992761/


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks !!


----------



## lasttotheparty

PennyD2911 said:


> Here is the thread with pics.
> 
> 2018 Holiday Pendant guesses
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/2018-Holiday-Pendant-guesses.992761/


Thank you for redirecting me. [emoji4]


----------



## tea4two

lasttotheparty said:


> Thank you for redirecting me. [emoji4]



There will definitely be a stampede to get one of these beauties where I live; bet they'll be oversubscribed in a hearbeat. While I do admire the look of golden mop, it won't look great with my skin tone. Money saved!


----------



## innerpeace85

Introducing new member of my VCA family!!


After passing on my onyx YG VA earrings to a family member, I thought the pave VA earrings would be enough. But I missed the onyx earrings and so added the LE earrings to my family


----------



## 911snowball

I have these earrings and wear them often- Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## MYH

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Introducing new member of my VCA family!!
> View attachment 4195611
> 
> After passing on my onyx YG VA earrings to a family member, I thought the pave VA earrings would be enough. But I missed the onyx earrings and so added the LE earrings to my family



These are stunning!! Don’t tempt me to add black onyx earrings to my collex too!!


----------



## WingNut

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Introducing new member of my VCA family!!
> View attachment 4195611
> 
> After passing on my onyx YG VA earrings to a family member, I thought the pave VA earrings would be enough. But I missed the onyx earrings and so added the LE earrings to my family


Those ARE gorgeous. Are they still commonly available?


----------



## innerpeace85

WingNut said:


> Those ARE gorgeous. Are they still commonly available?


I think they are still available,  I had to special order and it took about 3 weeks. Also mine were adjusted to the decreased price.


----------



## WingNut

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I think they are still available,  I had to special order and it took about 3 weeks. Also mine were adjusted to the decreased price.


Thank you!!!


----------



## nicole0612

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I think they are still available,  I had to special order and it took about 3 weeks. Also mine were adjusted to the decreased price.



Love these. Thinking about getting these while I can  Congrats!


----------



## 911snowball

These earrings are nice with an onyx 10 or 20- with the diamond they are different enough from the necklace to give interest. 
Following that logic, I would not wear them with my onyx holiday pendant, it is too much of the same thing for me. Instead, I wear the VA yg pave or the small perlee hoops in rg.


----------



## chaneljewel

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Introducing new member of my VCA family!!
> View attachment 4195611
> 
> After passing on my onyx YG VA earrings to a family member, I thought the pave VA earrings would be enough. But I missed the onyx earrings and so added the LE earrings to my family


I have these and wear them a lot. Easy to wear as can dress up or down.


----------



## innerpeace85

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> I saw this Youtuber wearing what looks like VCA earrings. Does anybody know if this actual VCA earrings and if so what stone this is?
> View attachment 4191049
> 
> 
> Pic courtesy of Tati(Glamlifeguru) youtube channel. She always wears Perlee clover ring+ Perlee clover bracelet+ Perlee signature + Perlee diamonds bracelets all in yellow gold and sometimes all together in the same hand. Even though I love VCA, it looks too much all together. What do you all think?
> 
> Thanks!





Rami00 said:


> I see so many people stacking bracelets these days. JUC pavé with clover and tennis bracelets, or all three or four VCA bracelets, so many loves etc. Some girls could really pull off the whole look, depends how you carry yourself..I don't think I could lol... it's not for everyone.



This is what I am talking about - VCA perlee clover+ perlee diamonds + perlee signature and sometimes she wears the perlee clover ring as well


----------



## couturequeen

Bethc said:


> Gorgeous! I have the magic necklace and the bracelet, but I should have gotten the 20 motif last year when I could.
> I love your set! [emoji7]



Is the magic more difficult to wear? How often do you reach for it? I keep trying it on whenever I get a chance. Still haven’t decided which WG necklace to add to my collection ...


----------



## Alena21

Hi how much  deposit do VCA usually require to order an item for you?


----------



## Rami00

Alena21 said:


> Hi how much  deposit do VCA usually require to order an item for you?


They asked me 10% for Neoud ring in Canada.


----------



## innerpeace85

Rami00 said:


> They asked me 10% for Neoud ring in Canada.


@Rami00  Did you order the ring??


----------



## Alena21

Rami00 said:


> They asked me 10% for Neoud ring in Canada.


Thank you for your reply. Anyone in the USA/ HK ?


----------



## pigleto972001

couturequeen said:


> Is the magic more difficult to wear? How often do you reach for it? I keep trying it on whenever I get a chance. Still haven’t decided which WG necklace to add to my collection ...



The white gold magic long necklace is my holy grail Vca. Sigggggh


----------



## Rami00

padmaraman_1985 said:


> @Rami00  Did you order the ring??


Almost...my SA is away on vacay! I have been waiting for her to come back. She said it would take good 4-6 months for the order


----------



## PennyD2911

Alena21 said:


> Hi how much  deposit do VCA usually require to order an item for you?



I had to pay a 50% deposit in the US when I ordered my Perlee Diamond Clover ring.


----------



## izzyParis

couturequeen said:


> Is the magic more difficult to wear? How often do you reach for it? I keep trying it on whenever I get a chance. Still haven’t decided which WG necklace to add to my collection ...



I have the magic long pave in white gold and love it and find it very easy to wear especially double looped.  I love the double chain look.  I mostly wear it either with a more monochromatic/basic look or with my vneck’s (sweaters/cardigans etc). I find that it really helps to elevate my look.  Good luck deciding.


----------



## pigleto972001

Doesn’t hurt the price just dropped too !!! Enabler mode on! One day ....


----------



## Notorious Pink

PennyD2911 said:


> I had to pay a 50% deposit in the US when I ordered my Perlee Diamond Clover ring.



50% for my earrings...


----------



## Alena21

BBC said:


> 50% for my earrings...


BBC and PennyD2911 thank you for sharing! It gives me an idea what I should be prepared for if I decide to order an out of stock item.


----------



## Candice0985

my SA in Naples, FL required a 30% deposit. Both Birks and VCA Yorkdale have required 100% deposit from me LOL.


----------



## Alena21

Candice0985 said:


> my SA in Naples, FL required a 30% deposit. Both Birks and VCA Yorkdale have required 100% deposit from me LOL.


Wow! 100% is a bit toppish


----------



## Candice0985

Alena21 said:


> Wow! 100% is a bit toppish


I agree, but I figure i'm going to end up paying that amount anyways so i'll just pay it up front since they're requesting it.


----------



## voodoodoll2005

May I present my very first VC&A piece? Small YG Frivole earrings.

I had a hard time deciding between small & mini because I have tiny ears. Then I had a chance to buy a pair pre-loved small Frivole for a great price, so I jumped on it.
I love them so so much


----------



## luvprada

voodoodoll2005 said:


> May I present my very first VA&C piece? Small YG Frivole earrings.
> 
> I had a hard time deciding between small & mini because I have tiny ears. Then I had a chance to buy a pair pre-loved small Frivole for a great price, so I jumped on it.
> I love them so so much
> View attachment 4199269



Just beautiful enjoy!


----------



## lynne_ross

Candice0985 said:


> my SA in Naples, FL required a 30% deposit. Both Birks and VCA Yorkdale have required 100% deposit from me LOL.


I was told 100% at Yorkdale too for ordering a Ring in my size and for a special order. I am like you that I don't mind paying upfront since I will have to pay it at some point and interest rates are so low.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

voodoodoll2005 said:


> May I present my very first VA&C piece? Small YG Frivole earrings.
> 
> I had a hard time deciding between small & mini because I have tiny ears. Then I had a chance to buy a pair pre-loved small Frivole for a great price, so I jumped on it.
> I love them so so much
> View attachment 4199269


PERFECTION!!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

voodoodoll2005 said:


> May I present my very first VC&A piece? Small YG Frivole earrings.
> 
> I had a hard time deciding between small & mini because I have tiny ears. Then I had a chance to buy a pair pre-loved small Frivole for a great price, so I jumped on it.
> I love them so so much
> View attachment 4199269



Beautiful! Congrats[emoji256]


----------



## WingNut

voodoodoll2005 said:


> May I present my very first VC&A piece? Small YG Frivole earrings.
> 
> I had a hard time deciding between small & mini because I have tiny ears. Then I had a chance to buy a pair pre-loved small Frivole for a great price, so I jumped on it.
> I love them so so much
> View attachment 4199269


Beautiful! They are on my wishlist also!


----------



## Aimee3

Perfect size for you!  Lovely!


----------



## Notorious Pink

I agree! These are perfect on you. [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## Toronto24

An update regarding the perlee clover bracelet- I finally received info from my SA that they do in fact plan to introduce a new S size (they changed the previous S to XS) which will be in between the old S and old M size.  It will be the same size as the S in the new perlee pave thin bracelet. 

I had suspected this and am happy to hear this news. I was told it will be some time until this is introduced however.


----------



## Aimee3

Toronto24 said:


> An update regarding the perlee clover bracelet- I finally received info from my SA that they do in fact plan to introduce a new S size (they changed the previous S to XS) which will be in between the old S and old M size.  It will be the same size as the S in the new perlee pave thin bracelet.
> 
> I had suspected this and am happy to hear this news. I was told it will be some time until this is introduced however.



Omg was just about to get the clover bangle in the Medium tomorrow...now maybe I should wait. The small fit but looked a bit skimpy on me.   What to do?!?!?


----------



## Toronto24

Aimee3 said:


> Omg was just about to get the clover bangle in the Medium tomorrow...now maybe I should wait. The small fit but looked a bit skimpy on me.   What to do?!?!?



There is a big size difference between the two sizes. Try on the perlee pave thin bracelet in small and compare the size with medium. I would ask your SA about new sizing in the future. I do believe that there will be a new size introduced but don’t take my word for it. I had a deposit on the M size (with previous price which was lower) but have decided to wait in hopes of the new size. I am willing to wait and to pay extra for the perfect size. It is a big purchase.


----------



## chaneljewel

voodoodoll2005 said:


> May I present my very first VC&A piece? Small YG Frivole earrings.
> 
> I had a hard time deciding between small & mini because I have tiny ears. Then I had a chance to buy a pair pre-loved small Frivole for a great price, so I jumped on it.
> I love them so so much
> View attachment 4199269


Beautiful, beautiful!


----------



## Fem1014

PennyD2911 said:


> I had to pay a 50% deposit in the US when I ordered my Perlee Diamond Clover ring.



I left a 30% deposit for my perlee clover ring


----------



## Fem1014

Rami00 said:


> Almost...my SA is away on vacay! I have been waiting for her to come back. She said it would take good 4-6 months for the order



Just like my perlee clover. The wait was killing me but so worth it


----------



## PennyD2911

Fem1014 said:


> Just like my perlee clover. The wait was killing me but so worth it



Did you recently purchase your Perlee Diamond Clover ring?


----------



## Fem1014

PennyD2911 said:


> Did you recently purchase your Perlee Diamond Clover ring?[/QUOTE
> 
> I purchased last year


----------



## PennyD2911

@Fem1014 Do you know the width of your ring?  I am assuming your is the current version and not the previous wider version.[emoji4]


----------



## EpiFanatic

lisawhit said:


> You have the best collection!  Love



I paid 50% on my WG and onyx bracelet.


----------



## EpiFanatic

I paid 50% on my WG and onyx bracelet.


----------



## Koga

Toronto24 said:


> An update regarding the perlee clover bracelet- I finally received info from my SA that they do in fact plan to introduce a new S size (they changed the previous S to XS) which will be in between the old S and old M size.  It will be the same size as the S in the new perlee pave thin bracelet.
> 
> I had suspected this and am happy to hear this news. I was told it will be some time until this is introduced however.


Great news! My SA told me the new size will be introduced in _November_. I was so happy to hear about the new size since I have been between sizes in the Clover diamond bracelet.


----------



## Aimee3

Koga said:


> Great news! My SA told me the new size will be introduced in _November_. I was so happy to hear about the new size since I have been between sizes in the Clover diamond bracelet.



Are you in the USA?  My SA didn’t know anything about the new size when I asked.


----------



## SilverBen

Just wanted to share my birthday gift I received over the weekend! My mother surprised me with this, she said she placed the order a while ago and has been saving it!


----------



## pigleto972001

Grey mop ?? Nice ! It is doable then I suppose


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Grey mop ?? Nice ! It is doable then I suppose



Did you see the thread regarding this members SO GMOP 10 motif as well?
Surprise Special Order
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Surprise-Special-Order.988611/


----------



## pigleto972001

Cool thank you Nicole !!! Grey mop w pink gold is very pretty. !!!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Just wanted to share my birthday gift I received over the weekend! My mother surprised me with this, she said she placed the order a while ago and has been saving it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203422
> View attachment 4203423
> View attachment 4203424
> View attachment 4203425


Gray mother of pearl!!
Is this photo or yg?


----------



## WildFeather

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Just wanted to share my birthday gift I received over the weekend! My mother surprised me with this, she said she placed the order a while ago and has been saving it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203422
> View attachment 4203423
> View attachment 4203424
> View attachment 4203425



Oh wow. Love this! Is it gray mop with yellow gold?


----------



## SilverBen

Just to clarify, it is grey mop with yg


----------



## MYH

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Just to clarify, it is grey mop with yg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203731


So so lovely!! Your mother is amazing to think of this for you.


----------



## surfer

Dear VCA lovers! I am hoping to ask some advice. Is VCA very precise about how the serial numbers is connected to the clasp? For example if the clasp is faced down is it always one side of the stamp that’s shown? Trying to figure out if the item I bought is authentic or not and this was a red flag. Heart broken already if it’s not authentic  pic attached to better explain. The one I am after is from the top and the other two are from ann’s Fabulous finds. Not sure if this is the right place to ask this. Newbie here so any help would be appreciated thank you!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

surfer said:


> Dear VCA lovers! I am hoping to ask some advice. Is VCA very precise about how the serial numbers is connected to the clasp? For example if the clasp is faced down is it always one side of the stamp that’s shown? Trying to figure out if the item I bought is authentic or not and this was a red flag. Heart broken already if it’s not authentic  pic attached to better explain. The one I am after is from the top and the other two are from ann’s Fabulous finds. Not sure if this is the right place to ask this. Newbie here so any help would be appreciated thank you!


This is not the place to seek authentication. Please consider posting in the authentication thread.
 Additionally, by openly posting serial numbers you are potentially helping the counterfeitors.  
That said, AFF is very reputable.  I have not purchased from this reseller and only purchase directly from the boutiques.
Too many replicas to risk saving a few dollars.


----------



## surfer

texasgirliegirl said:


> This is not the place to seek authentication. Please consider posting in the authentication thread.
> Additionally, by openly posting serial numbers you are potentially helping the counterfeitors.
> That said, AFF is very reputable.  I have not purchased from this reseller and only purchase directly from the boutiques.
> Too many replicas to risk saving a few dollars.


Oh sorry I am really new to it. Trying to delete but can’t seem to do so :/


----------



## Phoenix123

Would anyone like to hazard a guess as to which earrings and pendant this woman is wearing?  I am thinking Cosmos, but am not 100% certain.

(She's the CEO of a home building company).


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Phoenix123 said:


> Would anyone like to hazard a guess as to which earrings and pendant this woman is wearing?  I am thinking Cosmos, but am not 100% certain.
> 
> (She's the CEO of a home building company).


I agree. Appears to be pave cosmos.


----------



## chanelchic2002

Phoenix123 said:


> Would anyone like to hazard a guess as to which earrings and pendant this woman is wearing?  I am thinking Cosmos, but am not 100% certain.
> 
> (She's the CEO of a home building company).



I agree too that it appears to be the pave cosmos.


----------



## pigleto972001




----------



## texasgirliegirl

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 4208476


Oh please.
This TPF group has figured it out already. LOL
(Comment directed to VCA not dear pigleto972001)


----------



## pigleto972001

Haha TGG. [emoji173]️[emoji1303][emoji1303]


----------



## hautestuffx

Hi ladies!

I just purchased my first 5 motif bracelet in the YG black onyx, which I am very excited about as this is my second VCA piece (my first piece was vintage Alhambra MOP necklace in YG awhile back). However, I have a few questions/concerns that you may be able to help me with.

I wore it for a few hours, and occasionally felt an almost pinching or scratching feeling for some reason where the bracelet would lay on me. Has anyone ever had this happen to them? Do you think it could maybe be either the chain occasionally pulling on a piece of small piece of hair from my arm (even though there's really not that much hair there), the prongs not be pushed down enough on the bracelet, or maybe some area of the bracelet (such as the prongs) that does not have a smooth finish it? The lever that you push down on the lobster claw feels a little pointy and sharp, but that's not the part of the bracelet that is causing this pinching feeling.

I also noticed that the prongs were leaving small indentations when resting on top my wrist/arm. Is this also normal?

Also, while I was wearing it, I noticed that yellow gold had a lighter color to it. I then laid the bracelet down next to my necklace and noticed the YG on the bracelet looks much lighter than the YG on the necklace. Is this normal? Does the color of the YG differ on each piece or should it be the same? Does it make a difference my necklace is over 5 years old?

I also noticed that the lobster claw is different than some pictures of the bracelet that I saw on google images. Out of curiosity, did type of lobster claw change on these bracelets at some point?

I apologize for this being so long! I want to just enjoy my bracelet, but I feel like I can't until those 2 concerns are taken care.

Thank you!!!


----------



## hautestuffx

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Just wanted to share my birthday gift I received over the weekend! My mother surprised me with this, she said she placed the order a while ago and has been saving it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203422
> View attachment 4203423
> View attachment 4203424
> View attachment 4203425



Gorgeous!! Enjoy it!!!


----------



## pigleto972001

Hi hautestuff ! Congrats on your purchase. 

The lobster claw did change fairly recently. It’s flatter and has the vca logo on it as opposed to the older pieces where the claw was rounder. 

I have light indentations sometimes from the bracelets. 

I haven’t felt any pulling or pinching from them however. Is there a piece that’s sticking out ? I have fairly hairless arms though. 

Interesting point on the yellow gold color difference. I don’t know if the gold varies or darkens over time. I hadn’t thought to compare them ... maybe someone here w more experience can give advice on this.


----------



## kimber418

hautestuffx said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I just purchased my first 5 motif bracelet in the YG black onyx, which I am very excited about as this is my second VCA piece (my first piece was vintage Alhambra MOP necklace in YG awhile back). However, I have a few questions/concerns that you may be able to help me with.
> 
> I wore it for a few hours, and occasionally felt an almost pinching or scratching feeling for some reason where the bracelet would lay on me. Has anyone ever had this happen to them? Do you think it could maybe be either the chain occasionally pulling on a piece of small piece of hair from my arm (even though there's really not that much hair there), the prongs not be pushed down enough on the bracelet, or maybe some area of the bracelet (such as the prongs) that does not have a smooth finish it? The lever that you push down on the lobster claw feels a little pointy and sharp, but that's not the part of the bracelet that is causing this pinching feeling.
> 
> I also noticed that the prongs were leaving small indentations when resting on top my wrist/arm. Is this also normal?
> 
> Also, while I was wearing it, I noticed that yellow gold had a lighter color to it. I then laid the bracelet down next to my necklace and noticed the YG on the bracelet looks much lighter than the YG on the necklace. Is this normal? Does the color of the YG differ on each piece or should it be the same? Does it make a difference my necklace is over 5 years old?
> 
> I also noticed that the lobster claw is different than some pictures of the bracelet that I saw on google images. Out of curiosity, did type of lobster claw change on these bracelets at some point?
> 
> I apologize for this being so long! I want to just enjoy my bracelet, but I feel like I can't until those 2 concerns are taken care.
> 
> Thank you!!!


Did you purchase this bracelet from a VCA boutique?  The lobster claw clasp has changed over the years.  It used to be thicker and now it lies more flat.  I do not know why the yellow gold would be a different color but the first question you need to answer is if you bought this piece at a boutique.


----------



## hautestuffx

Sorry, I should have mentioned where I purchased. I purchased it right from my local VCA boutique this past weekend.

Also, do you know by any chance if they bring the pieces out in sealed plastic when you buy them?


----------



## hautestuffx

kimber418 said:


> Did you purchase this bracelet from a VCA boutique?  The lobster claw clasp has changed over the years.  It used to be thicker and now it lies more flat.  I do not know why the yellow gold would be a different color but the first question you need to answer is if you bought this piece at a boutique.



Sorry, I should have mentioned where I purchased. I purchased it right from my local VCA boutique this past weekend.

Also, do you know by any chance if they are supposed to be bring the pieces out in sealed plastic when you buy them or how common of a thing that is?


----------



## baghagg

hautestuffx said:


> Also, do you know by any chance if they are supposed to be bring the pieces out in sealed plastic when you buy them or how common of a thing that is?



I have had VCA SA's bring out pieces in sealed,  plastic bags at VCA, but not at Neiman's.


----------



## Coconuts40

hautestuffx said:


> Sorry, I should have mentioned where I purchased. I purchased it right from my local VCA boutique this past weekend.
> 
> Also, do you know by any chance if they bring the pieces out in sealed plastic when you buy them?



Very common for me.  Almost all of my VCA was brought to me in sealed plastic.  In my personal experience, if it wasn't sealed in plastic, it was tried on before.


----------



## hautestuffx

Coconuts40 said:


> Very common for me.  Almost all of my VCA was brought to me in sealed plastic.  In my personal experience, if it wasn't sealed in plastic, it was tried on before.



That's what I was afraid of. I told them I wanted a brand new bracelet never worn (whether it be in the store or a return from someone) because I am such a perfectionist. I have had poor experiences with high end companies giving me pieces that someone had already worn before. I had trouble with Cartier giving me a love bracelet that they re-polished after someone bought it & returned it and had trouble with the screws staying shut because of it. Hermes also sold me an Evelyne bag that had deep scratches on the hardware that I didn't notice until I opened up the box at home as I didn't fully inspect the bag at the store. I called the manager immediately and he apologized and let me exchange for a new one. When I showed pictures of the scratches to my SA at a different Hermes, she couldn't believe that they sold me a bag like that. 

The VCA SA said they're all brand new. However, the one they gave me was not in plastic and had a price tag attached to it. The pictures of the ones I saw in plastic from people buying pieces don't even have price tags on it so it must not have been absolutely brand new. This was a new SA for me as my previous SA, who was the best, had left the company because she is pregnant. It's hard to trust a new SA. I didn't know that they bring them out in plastic until yesterday. They also had to steam the bracelet before they gave it to me because they said there were fingerprints all over it.

Would it be crazy if I went back and asked for a new bracelet that is right out of the plastic?


----------



## hautestuffx

baghagg said:


> I have had VCA SA's bring out pieces in sealed,  plastic bags at VCA, but not at Neiman's.



Were most of your pieces purchased at VCA in sealed plastic? Also, for the ones that were not in plastic, did they have price tags attached to them?


----------



## hautestuffx

pigleto972001 said:


> Hi hautestuff ! Congrats on your purchase.
> 
> The lobster claw did change fairly recently. It’s flatter and has the vca logo on it as opposed to the older pieces where the claw was rounder.
> 
> I have light indentations sometimes from the bracelets.
> 
> I haven’t felt any pulling or pinching from them however. Is there a piece that’s sticking out ? I have fairly hairless arms though.
> 
> Interesting point on the yellow gold color difference. I don’t know if the gold varies or darkens over time. I hadn’t thought to compare them ... maybe someone here w more experience can give advice on this.




I have fairly hairless arms as well, but I thought maybe it could be grabbing onto a little piece of hair. It was hard for me to tell if a piece was sticking up or not, but I will take a better look it at it.

I am disappointed that my bracelet was not brand new in the sealed plastic bag. I'm debating bringing it back and exchanging for one in plastic so that I can know for sure that it was brand new and never tried on.

I still don't understand why the gold color would be different either.


----------



## ccfun

I've been to VCA stores in several countries, and have always been presented pieces without the plastic.  Never even thought of this before.


----------



## baghagg

hautestuffx said:


> Were most of your pieces purchased at VCA in sealed plastic? Also, for the ones that were not in plastic, did they have price tags attached to them?


Most of my pieces were purchased at NM, and I don't remember where the price tag was located,  I'm so sorry.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hautestuffx said:


> That's what I was afraid of. I told them I wanted a brand new bracelet never worn (whether it be in the store or a return from someone) because I am such a perfectionist. I have had poor experiences with high end companies giving me pieces that someone had already worn before. I had trouble with Cartier giving me a love bracelet that they re-polished after someone bought it & returned it and had trouble with the screws staying shut because of it. Hermes also sold me an Evelyne bag that had deep scratches on the hardware that I didn't notice until I opened up the box at home as I didn't fully inspect the bag at the store. I called the manager immediately and he apologized and let me exchange for a new one. When I showed pictures of the scratches to my SA at a different Hermes, she couldn't believe that they sold me a bag like that.
> 
> The VCA SA said they're all brand new. However, the one they gave me was not in plastic and had a price tag attached to it. The pictures of the ones I saw in plastic from people buying pieces don't even have price tags on it so it must not have been absolutely brand new. This was a new SA for me as my previous SA, who was the best, had left the company because she is pregnant. It's hard to trust a new SA. I didn't know that they bring them out in plastic until yesterday. They also had to steam the bracelet before they gave it to me because they said there were fingerprints all over it.
> 
> Would it be crazy if I went back and asked for a new bracelet that is right out of the plastic?


It is entirely possible that the piece was handled merely to attach the price tag.  
I personally have never required that the pieces I purchase are presented with the plastic attached.


----------



## pigleto972001

I buy mine from
Neimans and never knew there was plastic ever ! 

The color difference I can’t explain. Maybe the store can when you contact them.


----------



## Coconuts40

hautestuffx said:


> That's what I was afraid of. I told them I wanted a brand new bracelet never worn (whether it be in the store or a return from someone) because I am such a perfectionist. I have had poor experiences with high end companies giving me pieces that someone had already worn before. I had trouble with Cartier giving me a love bracelet that they re-polished after someone bought it & returned it and had trouble with the screws staying shut because of it. Hermes also sold me an Evelyne bag that had deep scratches on the hardware that I didn't notice until I opened up the box at home as I didn't fully inspect the bag at the store. I called the manager immediately and he apologized and let me exchange for a new one. When I showed pictures of the scratches to my SA at a different Hermes, she couldn't believe that they sold me a bag like that.
> 
> The VCA SA said they're all brand new. However, the one they gave me was not in plastic and had a price tag attached to it. The pictures of the ones I saw in plastic from people buying pieces don't even have price tags on it so it must not have been absolutely brand new. This was a new SA for me as my previous SA, who was the best, had left the company because she is pregnant. It's hard to trust a new SA. I didn't know that they bring them out in plastic until yesterday. They also had to steam the bracelet before they gave it to me because they said there were fingerprints all over it.
> 
> Would it be crazy if I went back and asked for a new bracelet that is right out of the plastic?



If you read my post, I say almost all of my pieces were presented in plastic.  But I have also purchased pieces not presented in plastic.  To me that is not a deal breaker.  Pieces get tried on as we know.. this forum is filled with beautiful pieces tried on and photographed but never purchased.   That means someone eventually purchases those pieces.  

Only you can decide if you find this acceptable.  Personally it's not a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Meowwu

I have never seen plastics on pieces before (including the only piece of RC in my region that I own). I personally think that it is quite unprofessional to show a customer a piece presented in plastic covering, as jewelry need light to deflect light to show its true grandeur. That said, I think a large part of how pieces are presented (with or without plastic covering) is subject to each store’s policies. For instance, I know that some Chanel stores would remove plastic film on hardwares before they show/sell items to clients while other stores won’t. (They find the plastic film to be less aesthetic!) I wouldn’t place too much importance on plastic covering or not. After all, if it’s a piece I truly love or the last piece in stores or in the region, I am sure that the lack of plastic covering would be secondary to anything else.


----------



## hautestuffx

Coconuts40 said:


> If you read my post, I say almost all of my pieces were presented in plastic.  But I have also purchased pieces not presented in plastic.  To me that is not a deal breaker.  Pieces get tried on as we know.. this forum is filled with beautiful pieces tried on and photographed but never purchased.   That means someone eventually purchases those pieces.
> 
> Only you can decide if you find this acceptable.  Personally it's not a deal breaker for me.



This is very true. Thank you for response!


----------



## hautestuffx

Meowwu said:


> I have never seen plastics on pieces before (including the only piece of RC in my region that I own). I personally think that it is quite unprofessional to show a customer a piece presented in plastic covering, as jewelry need light to deflect light to show its true grandeur. That said, I think a large part of how pieces are presented (with or without plastic covering) is subject to each store’s policies. For instance, I know that some Chanel stores would remove plastic film on hardwares before they show/sell items to clients while other stores won’t. (They find the plastic film to be less aesthetic!) I wouldn’t place too much importance on plastic covering or not. After all, if it’s a piece I truly love or the last piece in stores or in the region, I am sure that the lack of plastic covering would be secondary to anything else.



Good point! Thank you!


----------



## LanaA

I was looking at the larger diamond butterfly ring - i have yet to see it in person since I moved to London I've only been able to get to the VanCleef at Harrods and they have just the worst customer service....(I'll be going to Selfridges when I get a chance) but does anyone know how likely is it that they would be able to remove the two antennas on the butterfly? I find them to be an eyesore.


----------



## voodoodoll2005

I hope it's OK to post this request here. So please forgive me if it's not.

Can someone with the perlee hoop earrings post a picture of that shows clearly how the posts are angled? I have a pair of David Yurman Helena large hoops. I love them, but they don't hang straight against my face. I know the perlee hoops have the angled posts exactly for this reason, so I want to take the DY to a jeweler to re-do the posts for me. 

Thanks in advance!

These are the DY earrings for your reference.


----------



## nicole0612

voodoodoll2005 said:


> I hope it's OK to post this request here. So please forgive me if it's not.
> 
> Can someone with the perlee hoop earrings post a picture of that shows clearly how the posts are angled? I have a pair of David Yurman Helena large hoops. I love them, but they don't hang straight against my face. I know the perlee hoops have the angled posts exactly for this reason, so I want to take the DY to a jeweler to re-do the posts for me.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> These are the DY earrings for your reference.
> View attachment 4211839



Hello, I do not have the perlees, but Cartier hoop earrings also have the angled posts, so hopefully that will help in your search for photos. I bet you could find some with a google image search if nothing else. Good luck


----------



## Meowwu

hautestuffx said:


> Good point! Thank you!



It’s a matter of personal preference and what you’re comfortable with. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## tbbbjb

voodoodoll2005 said:


> I hope it's OK to post this request here. So please forgive me if it's not.
> 
> Can someone with the perlee hoop earrings post a picture of that shows clearly how the posts are angled? I have a pair of David Yurman Helena large hoops. I love them, but they don't hang straight against my face. I know the perlee hoops have the angled posts exactly for this reason, so I want to take the DY to a jeweler to re-do the posts for me.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> These are the DY earrings for your reference.
> View attachment 4211839



From the Van Cleef & Arpels website.  HTH.


----------



## voodoodoll2005

nicole0612 said:


> Hello, I do not have the perlees, but Cartier hoop earrings also have the angled posts, so hopefully that will help in your search for photos. I bet you could find some with a google image search if nothing else. Good luck


Great suggestion. Thanks!


----------



## Phoenix123

Ha, the centre diamond in one of my VCA LE onyx earrings fell out! I am very disappointed! 

Also, my onyx pendant has a noticeable (under the loupe) air space/ gap. For those of you with VCA stone pieces, do they have an air space?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Phoenix123 said:


> Ha, the centre diamond in one of my VCA LE onyx earrings fell out! I am very disappointed!
> 
> Also, my onyx pendant has a noticeable (under the loupe) air space/ gap. For those of you with VCA stone pieces, do they have an air space?


It’s unfortunate that your earring has lost a diamond. 
Airlines are not uncommon. These are handmade creations. If it takes a loupe to even see it, it’s unlikely an issue but if it worries you- do take it in for a check.


----------



## AnnC

Hi ladies...I have a question. For those of you who have the MOP earrings should both sides be a close match? I just received mine and when I opened the box I noticed right away they were noticeably different. One is more white and flat the other is more shiny and iridescent. Is this normal? I know it won’t be a perfect match but should it be that noticeable?


----------



## warmhaus

Phoenix123 said:


> Ha, the centre diamond in one of my VCA LE onyx earrings fell out! I am very disappointed!
> 
> Also, my onyx pendant has a noticeable (under the loupe) air space/ gap. For those of you with VCA stone pieces, do they have an air space?


 
Sorry to hear that, how often and how long have you been wearing your earrings?  i am worrying because I have a pair and afraid I won't be wearing that often.


----------



## Aimee3

AnnC said:


> Hi ladies...I have a question. For those of you who have the MOP earrings should both sides be a close match? I just received mine and when I opened the box I noticed right away they were noticeably different. One is more white and flat the other is more shiny and iridescent. Is this normal? I know it won’t be a perfect match but should it be that noticeable?



I would say they should be a closer match than that!  Either way if it bothers you bring them back.


----------



## klynneann

AnnC said:


> Hi ladies...I have a question. For those of you who have the MOP earrings should both sides be a close match? I just received mine and when I opened the box I noticed right away they were noticeably different. One is more white and flat the other is more shiny and iridescent. Is this normal? I know it won’t be a perfect match but should it be that noticeable?


I would think (and certainly want) them to match quite closely.  I would bring them back.


----------



## AnnC

klynneann said:


> I would think (and certainly want) them to match quite closely.  I would bring them back.


Thank you for your response. That’s what I figured too that they should be a close match. I’m exchanging them.


----------



## AnnC

Aimee3 said:


> I would say they should be a closer match than that!  Either way if it bothers you bring them back.


Gosh I don’t know how to use multiple quotes here but thank you Aimee3 for your feedback. I’m exchanging them.


----------



## 7777777

AnnC said:


> Hi ladies...I have a question. For those of you who have the MOP earrings should both sides be a close match? I just received mine and when I opened the box I noticed right away they were noticeably different. One is more white and flat the other is more shiny and iridescent. Is this normal? I know it won’t be a perfect match but should it be that noticeable?


Mine look pretty close. I have other pieces and do see the difference between stones. I would prefer earrings to be similar.


----------



## AnnC

7777777 said:


> Mine look pretty close. I have other pieces and do see the difference between stones. I would prefer earrings to be similar.


I agree. I have other pieces also that I see some differences. But you are right when it comes to earrings it just doesn’t look right if they are not similar.


----------



## Phoenix123

texasgirliegirl said:


> It’s unfortunate that your earring has lost a diamond.
> Airlines are not uncommon. These are handmade creations. If it takes a loupe to even see it, it’s unlikely an issue but if it worries you- do take it in for a check.



It is pretty shocking!

The strange thing is that there's no discernible airline in my earrings, even under the loupe, but there is in my pendant.  I am not particularly bothered by it.  Was just surprised that there is even one, on a brand new piece.  I thought airline is usually present in pieces that have been worn for a while and subjected to water, hence shrinkage.


----------



## Phoenix123

warmhaus said:


> Sorry to hear that, how often and how long have you been wearing your earrings?  i am worrying because I have a pair and afraid I won't be wearing that often.



This is the shocking thing about it.  Mine are almost brand new, bought only a few months ago.  And I've only worn them a few times, never subjected them to water.


----------



## kimber418

Phoenix123 said:


> This is the shocking thing about it.  Mine are almost brand new, bought only a few months ago.  And I've only worn them a few times, never subjected them to water.



So sorry you lost the diamond on the LE Onyx earrings.  I wore mine last night and when I put the right one on I noticed it seemed loose.  When you shake the right earring you can hear it is loose.
I am going to send it in for repair.   I hope VCA takes care of you and replaces this diamond.  Do you live near a VCA?  I will have to send mine to NYC.


----------



## 911snowball

Oh my goodness, I am going to check the diamonds on my onyx earrings !  I have never heard of this happening but thank you so much for sharing.  We should all double check our pieces just to be sure....


----------



## Meowwu

Ladies, does anyone know if letterwood VA earrings are being discontinued? I have always like the look of letter wood and have seen them on the website in the past. However, I couldn’t find them in JP, CA, UK and US website! 

Human nature kicks it, now I really want a pair! Lol (and more so than pure Alhambra).


----------



## Meowwu

I am at the store to make inquiries and saw noel pendent strewn in the display case lol. 


It’s so pretty though.


----------



## Meowwu

Also saw grey mother of pearl Noel (the photo does not do it justice!!) and the holiday pendent. This particular holiday pendent has a green sheen which I think is absolutely marvelous for yellow MoP. It’s still a no go for me though, unfortunately. I am contemplating a small Noel in gmop maybe next year.


----------



## ccfun

Meowwu said:


> I am at the store to make inquiries and saw noel pendent strewn in the display case lol.
> View attachment 4214050
> 
> It’s so pretty though.





Meowwu said:


> Also saw grey mother of pearl Noel (the photo does not do it justice!!) and the holiday pendent. This particular holiday pendent has a green sheen which I think is absolutely marvelous for yellow MoP. It’s still a no go for me though, unfortunately. I am contemplating a small Noel in gmop maybe next year.
> View attachment 4214117
> View attachment 4214118



I'm also thinking about getting the small RdN, though having difficulty deciding on the stone


----------



## doloresmia

Meowwu said:


> Also saw grey mother of pearl Noel (the photo does not do it justice!!) and the holiday pendent. This particular holiday pendent has a green sheen which I think is absolutely marvelous for yellow MoP. It’s still a no go for me though, unfortunately. I am contemplating a small Noel in gmop maybe next year.
> View attachment 4214117
> View attachment 4214118



The grey Noel is gorgeous! How lovely of you to post. It is such a treat


----------



## Meowwu

ccfun said:


> I'm also thinking about getting the small RdN, though having difficulty deciding on the stone


I think I’d go for GMOP. White MOP is versatile but as I have a penchant for grey MOP and given the equal versatility with grey, my vote goes to grey! 

I’d have to wait until next year though (fingers crossed for a big bonus!!)


----------



## Meowwu

doloresmia said:


> The grey Noel is gorgeous! How lovely of you to post. It is such a treat


It totally is! It’s totally worth going into the store to check it out! The luminescence and sheen is out of this world! Quite mystical!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Meowwu said:


> Also saw grey mother of pearl Noel (the photo does not do it justice!!) and the holiday pendent. This particular holiday pendent has a green sheen which I think is absolutely marvelous for yellow MoP. It’s still a no go for me though, unfortunately. I am contemplating a small Noel in gmop maybe next year.
> View attachment 4214117
> View attachment 4214118


Gray mop Rose de Noel is DREAMY


----------



## pigleto972001

I wanted to let y’all know that I inquired about a removable extender for my 10 motif necklace. Apparently vca can do it. Neimans told me I had to send in my necklace to Van Cleef so it’s getting sent in. I asked several times and it is supposed to be removable so we shall see !!

I was told that blue agate could be limited but that the guilloche should be more readily available. The sa said she saw the guilloche and it’s a paler gold color. She was also told that it’s more delicate and if the rays are banged up they may not be able to restore them. Wonder if they could replace the motif though ...


----------



## Coconuts40

pigleto972001 said:


> I wanted to let y’all know that I inquired about a removable extender for my 10 motif necklace. Apparently vca can do it. Neimans told me I had to send in my necklace to Van Cleef so it’s getting sent in. I asked several times and it is supposed to be removable so we shall see !!
> 
> I was told that blue agate could be limited but that the guilloche should be more readily available. The sa said she saw the guilloche and it’s a paler gold color.* She was also told that it’s more delicate and if the rays are banged up they may not be able to restore them. Wonder if they could replace the motif though ..*.



Thank you for the intel about the guilloche.  I do admittedly like this design as much as the original YG.  However I would not purchase the guilloche for the exact reason you mention. The current YG is indestructible and so easy to use.  I don't think twice about wearing it whenever and wherever.  The guilloche appears high maintenance and IMO, a single scratch on the beautiful rays would upset me and take away from the beauty.


----------



## MYH

pigleto972001 said:


> I wanted to let y’all know that I inquired about a removable extender for my 10 motif necklace. Apparently vca can do it. Neimans told me I had to send in my necklace to Van Cleef so it’s getting sent in. I asked several times and it is supposed to be removable so we shall see !!
> 
> I was told that blue agate could be limited but that the guilloche should be more readily available. The sa said she saw the guilloche and it’s a paler gold color. She was also told that it’s more delicate and if the rays are banged up they may not be able to restore them. Wonder if they could replace the motif though ...



Thank you so much for sharing this info about guilloche. I will have to rethink it now.


----------



## Rami00

Wonderful ladies! I need your help 
As many of you know how head over heels I fell for Noeud ring in Paris. My SA is back from vacation and I was ready to place an order. She suggested if I would only want one btf ring from VCA, I should try the flying butterfly and Oiseaux de Paradis before committing. I was very confident until she mentioned to try these rings on too..
I crossed off lotus because it looked too overwhelming on my hand.
I know it’s a very personal choice but I would really like to hear your thoughts. I have no problems adding dramatic, out of the box piece. If you could only add one, which one …please help, thank you!


----------



## Meowwu

Rami00 said:


> Wonderful ladies! I need your help
> As many of you know how head over heels I fell for Noeud ring in Paris. My SA is back from vacation and I was ready to place an order. She suggested if I would only want one btf ring from VCA, I should try the flying butterfly and Oiseaux de Paradis before committing. I was very confident until she mentioned to try these rings on too..
> I crossed off lotus because it looked too overwhelming on my hand.
> I know it’s a very personal choice but I would really like to hear your thoughts. I have no problems adding dramatic, out of the box piece. If you could only add one, which one …please help, thank you!


Ohhh it’s a tough choice! And agreed that it’s quite personal. I’d probably stick with your original choice of Noeud. This is just my personal preference out of the three. I am not a huge fan of butterfly (they scare me at times). They are absolutely gorgeous to look at however I had the misfortune of witnessing one dressed in a VCA boutique as if the ring was just a play dress up ring.


----------



## gagabag

Rami00 said:


> Wonderful ladies! I need your help
> As many of you know how head over heels I fell for Noeud ring in Paris. My SA is back from vacation and I was ready to place an order. She suggested if I would only want one btf ring from VCA, I should try the flying butterfly and Oiseaux de Paradis before committing. I was very confident until she mentioned to try these rings on too..
> I crossed off lotus because it looked too overwhelming on my hand.
> I know it’s a very personal choice but I would really like to hear your thoughts. I have no problems adding dramatic, out of the box piece. If you could only add one, which one …please help, thank you!



As  much as I adore butterflies, I’d choose Noeud for btf ring - looks more elegent and timeless to me, so I got my eye on it too!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Rami00 said:


> Wonderful ladies! I need your help
> As many of you know how head over heels I fell for Noeud ring in Paris. My SA is back from vacation and I was ready to place an order. She suggested if I would only want one btf ring from VCA, I should try the flying butterfly and Oiseaux de Paradis before committing. I was very confident until she mentioned to try these rings on too..
> I crossed off lotus because it looked too overwhelming on my hand.
> I know it’s a very personal choice but I would really like to hear your thoughts. I have no problems adding dramatic, out of the box piece. If you could only add one, which one …please help, thank you!



I think if you decide to try on the others you will know in your gut which one is right for you. For me, the rose gold butterfly BTF ring was the one. As soon as I tried it on I knew I was making the right choice. That's how you want to feel!! There was no dissuading me from my path no matter how anyone else feels about the ring. I'm sure your SA is just making sure you've exhausted all of the options and are completely sure before placing the order.

Whatever you do go with what makes your heart sing! Do not sway one way because your SA or someone else likes a different ring more. They are ALL gorgeous, no matter which choice you make but only you can know what looks best on you, fits with your lifestyle, makes you giddy every time you put it on!!! I feel like you've been obsessed with the Noeud for a bit and that love has not waned since the moment you put it on. That means something!


----------



## Notorious Pink

I have to also vote for the Noeud. It’s quite elegant. And it looks so amazing on you!!!


----------



## Hobbiezm

Rami00 said:


> Wonderful ladies! I need your help
> As many of you know how head over heels I fell for Noeud ring in Paris. My SA is back from vacation and I was ready to place an order. She suggested if I would only want one btf ring from VCA, I should try the flying butterfly and Oiseaux de Paradis before committing. I was very confident until she mentioned to try these rings on too..
> I crossed off lotus because it looked too overwhelming on my hand.
> I know it’s a very personal choice but I would really like to hear your thoughts. I have no problems adding dramatic, out of the box piece. If you could only add one, which one …please help, thank you!



Hi Rami- after seeing your pics on IG - hands down the Noeud on you. I also thought the frivole pave looks great but you didn’t mention. I think the Lotus is gorgeous and stunning but can be also overwhelming and the Noeud with a mix of rose gold and white is very soft... order her - you won’t be disappointed!


----------



## Rami00

gagabag said:


> As  much as I adore butterflies, I’d choose Noeud for btf ring - looks more elegent and timeless to me, so I got my eye on it too!





BBC said:


> I have to also vote for the Noeud. It’s quite elegant. And it looks so amazing on you!!!





Hobbiezm said:


> Hi Rami- after seeing your pics on IG - hands down the Noeud on you. I also thought the frivole pave looks great but you didn’t mention. I think the Lotus is gorgeous and stunning but can be also overwhelming and the Noeud with a mix of rose gold and white is very soft... order her - you won’t be disappointed!


Truly appreciate your input. Thank you


----------



## Rami00

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I think if you decide to try on the others you will know in your gut which one is right for you. For me, the rose gold butterfly BTF ring was the one. As soon as I tried it on I knew I was making the right choice. That's how you want to feel!! There was no dissuading me from my path no matter how anyone else feels about the ring. I'm sure your SA is just making sure you've exhausted all of the options and are completely sure before placing the order.
> 
> Whatever you do go with what makes your heart sing! Do not sway one way because your SA or someone else likes a different ring more. They are ALL gorgeous, no matter which choice you make but only you can know what looks best on you, fits with your lifestyle, makes you giddy every time you put it on!!! I feel like you've been obsessed with the Noeud for a bit and that love has not waned since the moment you put it on. That means something!


I know exactly what you are saying. I have tried few rings at VCA but when I wore the Noeud ring, I just knew that was the one! I asked my SA why she was trying to sway me from my decision  and like you mentioned - just to make sure this is "the only one". 
Thank you for taking the time to respond. I love this thread, it really helps to talk it through


----------



## ccfun

Rami00 said:


> Wonderful ladies! I need your help
> As many of you know how head over heels I fell for Noeud ring in Paris. My SA is back from vacation and I was ready to place an order. She suggested if I would only want one btf ring from VCA, I should try the flying butterfly and Oiseaux de Paradis before committing. I was very confident until she mentioned to try these rings on too..
> I crossed off lotus because it looked too overwhelming on my hand.
> I know it’s a very personal choice but I would really like to hear your thoughts. I have no problems adding dramatic, out of the box piece. If you could only add one, which one …please help, thank you!


Noeud is a great piece, but, maybe you need to cross off "only one"?


----------



## etoupebirkin

I loved the Noeud ring on your hand. It's a wonderful choice. Please show us pics when you receive it. I have never seen it IRL.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I'm going to Paris in a few weeks. 
1. Is it worthwhile to go to the Alhambra exhibit at the Place Vendome?
2. If I go there, with the price reduction in the US, is it worthwhile to get a little something at the Flagship? I'm thinking about a YG Alhambra 10-motif. Believe it or not, I don't have one.
They may have blue agate. But I have the Lapis/Turquoise Bouton D'or Pendant. So I think I'm set on anything blue.


----------



## Rami00

Meowwu said:


> Ohhh it’s a tough choice! And agreed that it’s quite personal. I’d probably stick with your original choice of Noeud. This is just my personal preference out of the three. I am not a huge fan of butterfly (they scare me at times). They are absolutely gorgeous to look at however I had the misfortune of witnessing one dressed in a VCA boutique as if the ring was just a play dress up ring.


You are funny! Thank you for responding. 


ccfun said:


> Noeud is a great piece, but, maybe you need to cross off "only one"?


 you are not the only one who said that!
Thank you!


----------



## Rami00

etoupebirkin said:


> I loved the Noeud ring on your hand. It's a wonderful choice. Please show us pics when you receive it. I have never seen it IRL.


I definitely will, thank you! Enjoy Paris!
If I was you..I would go to the Alhambra exhibit at the Place Vendôme! Take pics for us too!!


----------



## sbelle

etoupebirkin said:


> If I go there, with the price reduction in the US, is it worthwhile to get a little something at the Flagship? I'm thinking about a YG Alhambra 10-motif. Believe it or not, I don't have one.



It is worth checking out, but my previous experience is that they have done a good job of equalizing prices between the US and Europe.  If you declare upon return to the US and the agent charges you duty, my personal experience is there isn't much savings even after the VAT refund.

I know there are those who don't declare and have successfully escaped paying duty, but I have heard three stories from a reliable source about clients who were caught not declaring VCA purchases last year.  The information was shared with me as a warning because she knows I travel to Paris.  In two of the cases her clients were discovered not declaring at the airport and one was contacted after she returned home.  I really don't understand how this can be, so I asked her how her clients thought they were discovered and she said the digital information that now exists with Pablo and the French VAT refund system.  I cannot vouch 100% for these stories, but I trust my source.

One other thing that would be worth investigating.  There may be some pieces where there is a savings and some where there is not.   I think it should be relatively easy to check the online euro prices on VCA and compare them to the dollar prices and that will help guide you.

A couple of years ago I wanted to get the wg pave butterfly earrings in Paris and there was a savings of a couple hundred dollars after VAT refund and US duty.  For me personally that was not a large enough savings to endure declaring at US customs, and then watching my credit card every week to see if the VAT refund was put on my credit card.

One last thing though -- it may still be worth you while to purchase in Paris, as your piece will always be a lovely reminder of a wonderful trip!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

sbelle said:


> It is worth checking out, but my previous experience is that they have done a good job of equalizing prices between the US and Europe.
> 
> One last thing though -- it may still be worth you while to purchase in Paris, as your piece will always be a lovely reminder of a wonderful trip!



Spoken like a true romantic!


----------



## etoupebirkin

sbelle said:


> It is worth checking out, but my previous experience is that they have done a good job of equalizing prices between the US and Europe.  If you declare upon return to the US and the agent charges you duty, my personal experience is there isn't much savings even after the VAT refund.
> 
> I know there are those who don't declare and have successfully escaped paying duty, but I have heard three stories from a reliable source about clients who were caught not declaring VCA purchases last year.  The information was shared with me as a warning because she knows I travel to Paris.  In two of the cases her clients were discovered not declaring at the airport and one was contacted after she returned home.  I really don't understand how this can be, so I asked her how her clients thought they were discovered and she said the digital information that now exists with Pablo and the French VAT refund system.  I cannot vouch 100% for these stories, but I trust my source.
> 
> One other thing that would be worth investigating.  There may be some pieces where there is a savings and some where there is not.   I think it should be relatively easy to check the online euro prices on VCA and compare them to the dollar prices and that will help guide you.
> 
> A couple of years ago I wanted to get the wg pave butterfly earrings in Paris and there was a savings of a couple hundred dollars after VAT refund and US duty.  For me personally that was not a large enough savings to endure declaring at US customs, and then watching my credit card every week to see if the VAT refund was put on my credit card.
> 
> One last thing though -- it may still be worth you while to purchase in Paris, as your piece will always be a lovely reminder of a wonderful trip!



I think it would be nice to get something from Paris. But I am traveling with DH who may conduct some business as well as another couple who are good friends. So, I do not know how much patience they will have with my shopping. I do have to stop off at Collector Square to pick up my new to me Barenia Toile Jypsiere.

FYI, I always keep my receipts and declare everything. It's just not worth the hassle/fines/future travel difficulties if you get caught.


----------



## Aimee3

Just want to add that my husband and I had a rather unpleasant experience returning to the US from Italy last month.  We declared everything we bought which was above the allowance US citizens are permitted without penalty and were treated like criminals by one agent in particular.   Well after other agents had cleared us, he pulled us aside and demanded passports again and questioned us further then started punching info into a computer.  I believe maybe to see if what we said matched what the VAT in Italy had on file but I don’t know for sure.  Luckily we had told the truth and there was no wrong info on file so he had to let us go, but he was rather nasty about it.  So take heed.  With everything on computer now, one even innocent mistake will surely show up.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Aimee3, My last travel had a funny customs story.
Last year when I went to Paris and Europe, I went on a spending spree, handbags, clothing, shoes, jewelry (Hermes leather), silks, food stuffs, wine, artwork. I saved receipts and declared everything. So I hand my form to the customs agent, he didn't look at it and says to me. "You spent under $800? in a confirmatory tone. I said, "No, I spent $XX,XXX. He repeated the question again, and I said No, I spent $XX,XXX and showed him the receipts. So, DH and I were directed to another portion of the airport with a large seating area, and lots of kiosks with customs agents. I was directed to give my information/receipts and wait in the seating area. We waited a long time. After 15 minutes, DH is getting antsy; after 20 he's getting furious; after 25 minutes he yells at me loudly saying, if we have to pay a fine that's the last time you buy anything abroad. He also expressed frustration at the wait time. 

I (proverbially) kick him in the shins and says if you don't be quiet, you're going to be arrested in a really loud whisper. (It was probably pretty comical.)

I am finally called up to the kiosk. The agent says to me, Mrs. XXXX I've reviewed your receipts. You only spent $1,100. while more than allowed on a single passport, I was with my husband and it was OK. 

I am not sure why it happened. But made it through the airport without paying a duty. Perhaps the customs agent took pity on me because of DH's temper tantrum.


----------



## Aimee3

etoupebirkin said:


> Aimee3, My last travel had a funny customs story.
> Last year when I went to Paris and Europe, I went on a spending spree, handbags, clothing, shoes, jewelry (Hermes leather), silks, food stuffs, wine, artwork. I saved receipts and declared everything. So I hand my form to the customs agent, he didn't look at it and says to me. "You spent under $800? in a confirmatory tone. I said, "No, I spent $XX,XXX. He repeated the question again, and I said No, I spent $XX,XXX and showed him the receipts. So, DH and I were directed to another portion of the airport with a large seating area, and lots of kiosks with customs agents. I was directed to give my information/receipts and wait in the seating area. We waited a long time. After 15 minutes, DH is getting antsy; after 20 he's getting furious; after 25 minutes he yells at me loudly saying, if we have to pay a fine that's the last time you buy anything abroad. He also expressed frustration at the wait time.
> 
> I (proverbially) kick him in the shins and says if you don't be quiet, you're going to be arrested in a really loud whisper. (It was probably pretty comical.)
> 
> I am finally called up to the kiosk. The agent says to me, Mrs. XXXX I've reviewed your receipts. You only spent $1,100. while more than allowed on a single passport, I was with my husband and it was OK.
> 
> I am not sure why it happened. But made it through the airport without paying a duty. Perhaps the customs agent took pity on me because of DH's temper tantrum.



Believe me, my husband was angry too. He sounds like your husband... no more shopping abroad!  Lol!  About 7 planes had landed at the same time and hundreds (if not thousands) of people are going thru customs and we were the only people who said we spent over the allowance and the only ones treated badly by one guy AFTER the usual custom area.   You were lucky!!!


----------



## WingNut

etoupebirkin said:


> Aimee3, My last travel had a funny customs story.
> Last year when I went to Paris and Europe, I went on a spending spree, handbags, clothing, shoes, jewelry (Hermes leather), silks, food stuffs, wine, artwork. I saved receipts and declared everything. So I hand my form to the customs agent, he didn't look at it and says to me. "You spent under $800? in a confirmatory tone. I said, "No, I spent $XX,XXX. He repeated the question again, and I said No, I spent $XX,XXX and showed him the receipts. So, DH and I were directed to another portion of the airport with a large seating area, and lots of kiosks with customs agents. I was directed to give my information/receipts and wait in the seating area. We waited a long time. After 15 minutes, DH is getting antsy; after 20 he's getting furious; after 25 minutes he yells at me loudly saying, if we have to pay a fine that's the last time you buy anything abroad. He also expressed frustration at the wait time.
> 
> I (proverbially) kick him in the shins and says if you don't be quiet, you're going to be arrested in a really loud whisper. (It was probably pretty comical.)
> 
> I am finally called up to the kiosk. The agent says to me, Mrs. XXXX I've reviewed your receipts. You only spent $1,100. while more than allowed on a single passport, I was with my husband and it was OK.
> 
> I am not sure why it happened. But made it through the airport without paying a duty. Perhaps the customs agent took pity on me because of DH's temper tantrum.



HAha lucky you! I’ve often found that being 100% honest with declarations results in them giving me a pass and a “thank you for your honesty” and no fee.....


----------



## sbelle

etoupebirkin said:


> After 15 minutes, DH is getting antsy; after 20 he's getting furious; after 25 minutes he yells at me loudly saying, if we have to pay a fine that's the last time you buy anything abroad. He also expressed frustration at the wait time.
> 
> I (proverbially) kick him in the shins and says if you don't be quiet, you're going to be arrested in a really loud whisper. (It was probably pretty comical.)



I also always declare but sometimes , like you shared in your story, they don’t make it easy.  

One time after an agent figured out what I owed , he indicated he would have to take me to the cashier to pay.  He then proceeded to lead me to a section nearby that was clearly closed.  It was roped off and the lights were turned off.  There was a cashier’s booth there but again the lights were out and no one was there.  The agent said that the cashier was in an administrative meeting, and I would need to wait until the meeting was over.    After about 25 minutes the cashier showed up, with no apology and no explanation offered.

When I was leaving that section that was still roped off and the lights still turned off , two security guys spotted me and came after me.  Before they let me leave they went to confer with original agent who had escorted me there.


----------



## Aimee3

sbelle said:


> I also always declare but sometimes , like you shared in your story, they don’t make it easy.
> 
> One time after an agent figured out what I owed , he indicated he would have to take me to the cashier to pay.  He then proceeded to lead me to a section nearby that was clearly closed.  It was roped off and the lights were turned off.  There was a cashier’s booth there but again the lights were out and no one was there.  The agent said that the cashier was in an administrative meeting, and I would need to wait until the meeting was over.    After about 25 minutes the cashier showed up, with no apology and no explanation offered.
> 
> When I was leaving that section that was still roped off and the lights still turned off , two security guys spotted me and came after me.  Before they let me leave they went to confer with original agent who had escorted me there.



Crazy!!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

sbelle said:


> I also always declare but sometimes , like you shared in your story, they don’t make it easy.
> 
> One time after an agent figured out what I owed , he indicated he would have to take me to the cashier to pay.  He then proceeded to lead me to a section nearby that was clearly closed.  It was roped off and the lights were turned off.  There was a cashier’s booth there but again the lights were out and no one was there.  The agent said that the cashier was in an administrative meeting, and I would need to wait until the meeting was over.    After about 25 minutes the cashier showed up, with no apology and no explanation offered.
> 
> When I was leaving that section that was still roped off and the lights still turned off , two security guys spotted me and came after me.  Before they let me leave they went to confer with original agent who had escorted me there.



Goodness. That's awful.


----------



## luvprada

pigleto972001 said:


> I wanted to let y’all know that I inquired about a removable extender for my 10 motif necklace. Apparently vca can do it. Neimans told me I had to send in my necklace to Van Cleef so it’s getting sent in. I asked several times and it is supposed to be removable so we shall see !!
> 
> I was told that blue agate could be limited but that the guilloche should be more readily available. The sa said she saw the guilloche and it’s a paler gold color. She was also told that it’s more delicate and if the rays are banged up they may not be able to restore them. Wonder if they could replace the motif though ...



Please let us know if the extender does come back removal. I was told by VCA NY that removal extenders were not available. TIA


----------



## pigleto972001

For sure ! Will do. They sent my necklace last Monday out from the store. Apparently vca insisted that they get the necklace instead of just sending the extender to us.


----------



## ShyShy

Rami00 said:


> Wonderful ladies! I need your help
> As many of you know how head over heels I fell for Noeud ring in Paris. My SA is back from vacation and I was ready to place an order. She suggested if I would only want one btf ring from VCA, I should try the flying butterfly and Oiseaux de Paradis before committing. I was very confident until she mentioned to try these rings on too..
> I crossed off lotus because it looked too overwhelming on my hand.
> I know it’s a very personal choice but I would really like to hear your thoughts. I have no problems adding dramatic, out of the box piece. If you could only add one, which one …please help, thank you!


Hi Rami, it is a very personal choice.  I think the flying butterfly and Oiseaux de Paradis rings add drama to the finger for sure, but nothing says elegance as much as the Noeud ring.  That piece looked amazing on you.  Perhaps your SA was just doing her job and trying to upsell you a more pricey piece.  I recall (but could be wrong) those two suggested rings to be at higher price points.  I liked the flying butterfly but already know in my heart I’d reach for the Noeud more.  There’s something so refined about this piece.  Enough drama to be a statement piece, interwoven golds to match more jewelry, more wearable without being overwhelming.


----------



## ShyShy

I just got my Noeud ring recently, so perhaps a pic would help you with your decision?


----------



## doloresmia

ShyShy said:


> I just got my Noeud ring recently, so perhaps a pic would help you with your decision?
> View attachment 4221535
> View attachment 4221534



I faint! This collection is so beautiful


----------



## innerpeace85

ShyShy said:


> I just got my Noeud ring recently, so perhaps a pic would help you with your decision?
> View attachment 4221535
> View attachment 4221534


I die!!


----------



## ShyShy

doloresmia said:


> I faint! This collection is so beautiful





padmaraman_1985 said:


> I die!!


----------



## ccfun

ShyShy said:


> I just got my Noeud ring recently, so perhaps a pic would help you with your decision?
> View attachment 4221535
> View attachment 4221534


Fabulous ring collection, ShyShy!!!


----------



## ShyShy

ccfun said:


> Fabulous ring collection, ShyShy!!!


Thank you ccfun!


----------



## nicole0612

ShyShy said:


> I just got my Noeud ring recently, so perhaps a pic would help you with your decision?
> View attachment 4221535
> View attachment 4221534



What a stunning collection! The Noeud is so lovely and special with the mixed golds.


----------



## Rami00

ShyShy said:


> Hi Rami, it is a very personal choice.  I think the flying butterfly and Oiseaux de Paradis rings add drama to the finger for sure, but nothing says elegance as much as the Noeud ring.  That piece looked amazing on you.  Perhaps your SA was just doing her job and trying to upsell you a more pricey piece.  I recall (but could be wrong) those two suggested rings to be at higher price points.  I liked the flying butterfly but already know in my heart I’d reach for the Noeud more.  There’s something so refined about this piece.  Enough drama to be a statement piece, interwoven golds to match more jewelry, more wearable without being overwhelming.


You just reminded me why I loved that ring so much to begin with, thank you babe xx


----------



## Rami00

ShyShy said:


> I just got my Noeud ring recently, so perhaps a pic would help you with your decision?
> View attachment 4221535
> View attachment 4221534


Congratulations! That is one stunning collection


----------



## ShyShy

nicole0612 said:


> What a stunning collection! The Noeud is so lovely and special with the mixed golds.





Rami00 said:


> Congratulations! That is one stunning collection



Thank you Nicole!  Thank you Rami!  I’m so glad I decided on the Noeud.  Makes me want to venture into more pink gold pieces though...


----------



## etoupebirkin

When I go to Paris, I am debating getting one of these necklaces/pendants:
1. 10-motif gold Vintage Alhambra necklace.
2. 10-motif gold Guilloche. I have to think the Place Vendôme will have this by the end of October.
3. Frivole diamond pin/pendant.

Which one? I would layer the 10-motifs with my existing 5, 10 and 20 motifs. Do you think this would scratch the Guilloche? 

Any other suggestions in the under $10K range?


----------



## pigleto972001

I’d be curious if they are going to discontinue the vintage gold Alhambra. If so that would be the one I should think. I would love to see a pic of the vintage gold with the guilloche


----------



## Phoenix123

ShyShy said:


> I just got my Noeud ring recently, so perhaps a pic would help you with your decision?
> View attachment 4221535
> View attachment 4221534



Faint!!

What a GORGEOUS collection!


----------



## ShyShy

Phoenix123 said:


> Faint!!
> 
> What a GORGEOUS collection!



Thank you Phoenix!


----------



## ShyShy

etoupebirkin said:


> When I go to Paris, I am debating getting one of these necklaces/pendants:
> 1. 10-motif gold Vintage Alhambra necklace.
> 2. 10-motif gold Guilloche. I have to think the Place Vendôme will have this by the end of October.
> 3. Frivole diamond pin/pendant.
> 
> Which one? I would layer the 10-motifs with my existing 5, 10 and 20 motifs. Do you think this would scratch the Guilloche?
> 
> Any other suggestions in the under $10K range?


The guilloche one looks interesting but I think it’s a piece better worn on its own because it looks like a very shiny piece.  To layer with other alhambra pieces I think the original hammered gold one would be better... more complementary.  What do you think?


----------



## etoupebirkin

I just found out I will be shopping by myself, which is a relief. DH will be meeting with clients; and our traveling companions will be going on a tour.

I will definitely look at both styles of necklaces side by side as well as layering them with other styles, onyx, MOP, carnelian, malachite.... I will try to post pics when I can.

But since I found out from here that the original style may be discontinued, that may be the leading contender. I just don't want to leave out the possibility that I'll see the Guilloche IRL and it will steal my heart.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Also, when you ladies are in Paris, do you take cabs, walk or the Metro? 

My planned shopping will take me to Collector Square, Hermes Sevres and Van Cleef at the Place Vendome and perhaps Chanel if there is time. I will be dressed nicely, but casually. I am planning to wear my 3-motif Frivole earrings and an under the radar wedding band. I'll wear what I buy at VCA. Whatever I buy, I will not carry a store-branded bag. Nothing like an Hermes or VCA bag to put a huge target mark on your back. I'm picking up a Jypsiere at Collector Square and will wear it out of the store.

Since I'm by myself,  I think I should take a combination of cabs and walk. It will also be the first day of the trip, so it's likely that I'll be jet lagged.


----------



## cherylc

etoupebirkin said:


> Also, when you ladies are in Paris, do you take cabs, walk or the Metro?
> 
> My planned shopping will take me to Collector Square, Hermes Sevres and Van Cleef at the Place Vendome and perhaps Chanel if there is time. I will be dressed nicely, but casually. I am planning to wear my 3-motif Frivole earrings and an under the radar wedding band. I'll wear what I buy at VCA. Whatever I buy, I will not carry a store-branded bag. Nothing like an Hermes or VCA bag to put a huge target mark on your back. I'm picking up a Jypsiere at Collector Square and will wear it out of the store.
> 
> Since I'm by myself,  I think I should take a combination of cabs and walk. It will also be the first day of the trip, so it's likely that I'll be jet lagged.



i walk mostly but if it’s too far i started taking uber everywhere. it’s not that expensive and i find the metro a hassle in comparison. plus you get to see the city in a car. i also read a lot of pick pocket stories on the metro in the hermès paris thread that has me very wary as well.

can’t wait to see what you get! i’ll be in paris as well next month, hope to see the guilloche in person too! not planning on getting anything since there’s no real price savings and i don’t want to deal with customs in canada.


----------



## Aimee3

If you’re concerned about a logo’d shopping bag, several high end stores are putting the logo’d shopping bag inside a larger generic plain shopping bag. Sadly a sign of the times.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EB, if you don't already own the all yellow gold Vintage Alhambra, that's what I'd go for.  I'm wearing my 20 with the bracelet attached today to wear doubled to give a layered effect.  And, it pairs perfectly with any of the other YG pieces.  

Gosh, how I would love to spend a day in Paris shopping with you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cavalier Girl said:


> EB, if you don't already own the all yellow gold Vintage Alhambra, that's what I'd go for.  I'm wearing my 20 with the bracelet attached today to wear doubled to give a layered effect.  And, it pairs perfectly with any of the other YG pieces.
> 
> Gosh, how I would love to spend a day in Paris shopping with you!



Me too!!! How much FUN would we have (and how much trouble would we get into)????!?

@ShyShy your collection is phenomenal!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> EB, if you don't already own the all yellow gold Vintage Alhambra, that's what I'd go for.  I'm wearing my 20 with the bracelet attached today to wear doubled to give a layered effect.  And, it pairs perfectly with any of the other YG pieces.
> 
> Gosh, how I would love to spend a day in Paris shopping with you!


I would absolutely love that!!! I've found the CUTEST hotel on the Ile St. Louis with a FABULOUS cafe just down the street. Can you tell I'm getting excited?!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

BBC said:


> Me too!!! How much FUN would we have (and how much trouble would we get into)????!?
> YES!!!! We'd have to start saving for months, if not years. The credit cards would be smokin'.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Yes, and ShyShy, your collection is unbelievably gorgeous!!! You must must sigh with happiness when you peer into your jewelry box.


----------



## ShyShy

BBC said:


> Me too!!! How much FUN would we have (and how much trouble would we get into)????!?
> 
> @ShyShy your collection is phenomenal!!!





etoupebirkin said:


> Yes, and ShyShy, your collection is unbelievably gorgeous!!! You must must sigh with happiness when you peer into your jewelry box.



Thank you ladies!  I feel incredibly lucky to be able to collect them! 

Do post pics of your amazing shopping adventure EB!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

BBC said:


> Me too!!! How much FUN would we have (and how much trouble would we get into)????!?
> 
> @ShyShy your collection is phenomenal!!!



BBC, I'm afraid the damage I alone could do would involve auctioning off my grandchildren!  Wait, no one would bid, they're not out of university, yet.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

etoupebirkin said:


> I would absolutely love that!!! I've found the CUTEST hotel on the Ile St. Louis with a FABULOUS cafe just down the street. Can you tell I'm getting excited?!!!



EB, I'm so happy you're getting this trip in!  And I totally agree, a shopping day sans DH will be heavenly!


----------



## chaneljewel

ShyShy...oh my...your rings are gorgeous.  Such a beautiful, beautiful collection.  
EB, shopping without DH will be SO much better.  I found that shopping without friends who don’t understand my obsession with certain brands is better too...ones with the same passion is sometimes dangerous, but fun...lol.


----------



## PennyD2911

My Perlee Diamond Clover Ring arrived.[emoji7]


----------



## Rami00

PennyD2911 said:


> My Perlee Diamond Clover Ring arrived.[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4223953
> View attachment 4223956


YAY! Congratulations


----------



## PennyD2911

Rami00 said:


> YAY! Congratulations



Thank you[emoji256]


----------



## ShyShy

chaneljewel said:


> ShyShy...oh my...your rings are gorgeous.  Such a beautiful, beautiful collection.


Thank you!!


----------



## ShyShy

PennyD2911 said:


> My Perlee Diamond Clover Ring arrived.[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4223953
> View attachment 4223956


Aww... they look amazing!


----------



## PennyD2911

ShyShy said:


> Aww... they look amazing!



Thank you![emoji256]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> My Perlee Diamond Clover Ring arrived.[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4223953
> View attachment 4223956


Beautiful!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful!!!



@texasgirliegirl  Thank you![emoji8]


----------



## innerpeace85

PennyD2911 said:


> My Perlee Diamond Clover Ring arrived.[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4223953
> View attachment 4223956


Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## PennyD2911

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Absolutely stunning!!



Thank you![emoji256]


----------



## Longchamp

etoupebirkin said:


> Also, when you ladies are in Paris, do you take cabs, walk or the Metro?
> 
> My planned shopping will take me to Collector Square, Hermes Sevres and Van Cleef at the Place Vendome and perhaps Chanel if there is time. I will be dressed nicely, but casually. I am planning to wear my 3-motif Frivole earrings and an under the radar wedding band. I'll wear what I buy at VCA. Whatever I buy, I will not carry a store-branded bag. Nothing like an Hermes or VCA bag to put a huge target mark on your back. I'm picking up a Jypsiere at Collector Square and will wear it out of the store.
> 
> Since I'm by myself,  I think I should take a combination of cabs and walk. It will also be the first day of the trip, so it's likely that I'll be jet lagged.



I get to Paris quite frequently. When I was younger, I always took the Metro if not walking.  But now I walk or take an Uber if I have a deadline or going from somewhere like the Peninsula hotel to the grands magasins with packages. I recently had a facial at the Peninsula, only reason I mention it.  The best ever.
I LOVE uber Paris.  Works same as states.
When are you guys going?  Have fun.


----------



## CHL

I’m about to buy VA pave earrings and I’m wondering whether I need to change the post to longer, thinner post.

I’ve been reading a lot of posts regarding this and found that some tpfers prefer to have longer, thinner posts even though they have thinner earlobes. Are any of you using the VA pave earrings as is without alterations? I already asked in my earlier post whether they soldered their earrings. And some of them said they soldered frivole pave earrings but they didn’t solder VA pave earrings. So I thought it’s okay for now not to have it soldered. But what about the post? I forgot to ask.

I have thin earlobes and probably the original setting might work for me. Although I’m not sure whether it will be comfortable after wearing it for a day. (But I cannot know this until I buy it.)

I have a baby (girl), and one day I’d pass this piece to her. It is highly likely that she will have thicker earlobes, since her ears look exactly the same with my hubby’s and his earlobes are quite thick.  So, I’m a bit afraid if the original post might be too short for her later.

 If I decide to solder it, I will probably request to replace the post to a longer version since i feel it’s a safer bet for her. But if I’ll not be soldering it, do you still recommend replace posts to longer thinner version?

This is my first non-sweet size earrings and I have no idea how the post will work for me btw. Also it will be one of the most expensive earrings pieces I own, so I’m trying to be careful.  At the same time a bit afraid of permanently changing it. 

However, it might be better requesting something at the time of purchase if needed.
I need advice! Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

@CHL  I’ve kept mine as is. Never a problem, I didn’t even consider changing or soldering them.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I would not change the earrings. I have tiny, thin earlobes and VCA makes custom plastic inserts that can be used so that earrings sit correctly on your ears.


----------



## lynne_ross

etoupebirkin said:


> I would not change the earrings. I have tiny, thin earlobes and VCA makes custom plastic inserts that can be used so that earrings sit correctly on your ears.


Oh this is good to know!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Agree with the others; Don't change them. VCA can adjust them to fit you perfectly. When I bought mine they were too tight and VCA took images of the earrings on my ears at all angles and sent them to the shop to be adjusted. I think you need to go try them on and see how they feel on you. Your SA can be your guide.


----------



## Aimee3

etoupebirkin said:


> I would not change the earrings. I have tiny, thin earlobes and VCA makes custom plastic inserts that can be used so that earrings sit correctly on your ears.



If it’s at all possible could you take a picture of the inserts?  Thanks so much.


----------



## kimber418

PennyD2911 said:


> My Perlee Diamond Clover Ring arrived.[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4223953
> View attachment 4223956


Absolutely  gorgeous!


----------



## PennyD2911

kimber418 said:


> Absolutely  gorgeous!



TY[emoji177]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

CHL said:


> I’m about to buy VA pave earrings and I’m wondering whether I need to change the post to longer, thinner post.
> 
> I’ve been reading a lot of posts regarding this and found that some tpfers prefer to have longer, thinner posts even though they have thinner earlobes. Are any of you using the VA pave earrings as is without alterations? I already asked in my earlier post whether they soldered their earrings. And some of them said they soldered frivole pave earrings but they didn’t solder VA pave earrings. So I thought it’s okay for now not to have it soldered. But what about the post? I forgot to ask.
> 
> I have thin earlobes and probably the original setting might work for me. Although I’m not sure whether it will be comfortable after wearing it for a day. (But I cannot know this until I buy it.)
> 
> I have a baby (girl), and one day I’d pass this piece to her. It is highly likely that she will have thicker earlobes, since her ears look exactly the same with my hubby’s and his earlobes are quite thick.  So, I’m a bit afraid if the original post might be too short for her later.
> 
> If I decide to solder it, I will probably request to replace the post to a longer version since i feel it’s a safer bet for her. But if I’ll not be soldering it, do you still recommend replace posts to longer thinner version?
> 
> This is my first non-sweet size earrings and I have no idea how the post will work for me btw. Also it will be one of the most expensive earrings pieces I own, so I’m trying to be careful.  At the same time a bit afraid of permanently changing it.
> 
> However, it might be better requesting something at the time of purchase if needed.
> I need advice! Thank you so much in advance!!


I have not altered mine.  I wore them all day today and they were very comfortable.  My earlobes are small/thin but unless your daughter has super large/thick earlobes the regular posts should be fine.  Of course, VCA can always address them in the future should there be an issue.


----------



## Toronto24

ShyShy said:


> I just got my Noeud ring recently, so perhaps a pic would help you with your decision?
> View attachment 4221535
> View attachment 4221534



Oh. Em. Gee. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Toronto24

@Rami00 I just loved the Noeud on you. Go with your instincts- you always seem to make beautiful, timeless and wise jewelry decisions [emoji177]


----------



## Toronto24

etoupebirkin said:


> Also, when you ladies are in Paris, do you take cabs, walk or the Metro?
> 
> My planned shopping will take me to Collector Square, Hermes Sevres and Van Cleef at the Place Vendome and perhaps Chanel if there is time. I will be dressed nicely, but casually. I am planning to wear my 3-motif Frivole earrings and an under the radar wedding band. I'll wear what I buy at VCA. Whatever I buy, I will not carry a store-branded bag. Nothing like an Hermes or VCA bag to put a huge target mark on your back. I'm picking up a Jypsiere at Collector Square and will wear it out of the store.
> 
> Since I'm by myself,  I think I should take a combination of cabs and walk. It will also be the first day of the trip, so it's likely that I'll be jet lagged.



I recently went to Paris in January. You will have an amazing time. We were travelling with a stroller which made metros a little trickier however there is an excellent metro system. We actually found the buses extremely convenient. I just used google maps and found routes by busses. A nice way to also enjoy the scenery.

I am excited for you. Hermès, place Vendome and Chanel are all in close proximity. (Well it was chanel fine jewelry we visited, I cannot remember if there was a chanel boutique in that area but I feel as if there was). Would you consider the blue sevres pendant as it is only available there?

Also I think it’s great that you’re planning ahead about being careful with not displaying your purchases in their branded bags. I just realized I don’t think I thought about that and I really should have...


----------



## doloresmia

CHL said:


> I’m about to buy VA pave earrings and I’m wondering whether I need to change the post to longer, thinner post.
> 
> I’ve been reading a lot of posts regarding this and found that some tpfers prefer to have longer, thinner posts even though they have thinner earlobes. Are any of you using the VA pave earrings as is without alterations? I already asked in my earlier post whether they soldered their earrings. And some of them said they soldered frivole pave earrings but they didn’t solder VA pave earrings. So I thought it’s okay for now not to have it soldered. But what about the post? I forgot to ask.
> 
> I have thin earlobes and probably the original setting might work for me. Although I’m not sure whether it will be comfortable after wearing it for a day. (But I cannot know this until I buy it.)
> 
> I have a baby (girl), and one day I’d pass this piece to her. It is highly likely that she will have thicker earlobes, since her ears look exactly the same with my hubby’s and his earlobes are quite thick.  So, I’m a bit afraid if the original post might be too short for her later.
> 
> If I decide to solder it, I will probably request to replace the post to a longer version since i feel it’s a safer bet for her. But if I’ll not be soldering it, do you still recommend replace posts to longer thinner version?
> 
> This is my first non-sweet size earrings and I have no idea how the post will work for me btw. Also it will be one of the most expensive earrings pieces I own, so I’m trying to be careful.  At the same time a bit afraid of permanently changing it.
> 
> However, it might be better requesting something at the time of purchase if needed.
> I need advice! Thank you so much in advance!!



Can you try them on? You need to try them as fit is personal.

For me it was immediately apparent the earrings were uncomfortable. My SA changed the post for a test and the longer thinner ones worked. If no, as TGG says, VCA can change them later just a bit more hassle. I vaguely recall it took an extra week? But I buy from Neimans.

PS I have no idea whether I have thin or thick lobes.

Good luck on your fun fun acquisition! I love my VCAs


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Ohhhhh .... isn't this absolutely gorgeous? What a pleasant surprise!


----------



## Rami00

Toronto24 said:


> @Rami00 I just loved the Noeud on you. Go with your instincts- you always seem to make beautiful, timeless and wise jewelry decisions [emoji177]


You are sooo sweet, thank you babe.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Ohhhhh .... isn't this absolutely gorgeous? What a pleasant surprise!



STUNNING!!!! What an incredible color!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

BBC said:


> STUNNING!!!! What an incredible color!


Thank you @BBC  and @Phoenix123 for your kinds words. I thought VCA no longer produces turquoise pieces (except high jewelery). This piece was unveiled at VCA on Friday morning and thank goodness there was a miscommunication between my SA and I about the extra length to be added to my LE pendant which resulted in me returning to the VCA store. It would not have survived the weekend!

With this piece, I look so “granny” now. Hahhaahaa


----------



## valnsw

CHL said:


> I’m about to buy VA pave earrings and I’m wondering whether I need to change the post to longer, thinner post.
> 
> I’ve been reading a lot of posts regarding this and found that some tpfers prefer to have longer, thinner posts even though they have thinner earlobes. Are any of you using the VA pave earrings as is without alterations? I already asked in my earlier post whether they soldered their earrings. And some of them said they soldered frivole pave earrings but they didn’t solder VA pave earrings. So I thought it’s okay for now not to have it soldered. But what about the post? I forgot to ask.
> 
> I have thin earlobes and probably the original setting might work for me. Although I’m not sure whether it will be comfortable after wearing it for a day. (But I cannot know this until I buy it.)
> 
> I have a baby (girl), and one day I’d pass this piece to her. It is highly likely that she will have thicker earlobes, since her ears look exactly the same with my hubby’s and his earlobes are quite thick.  So, I’m a bit afraid if the original post might be too short for her later.
> 
> If I decide to solder it, I will probably request to replace the post to a longer version since i feel it’s a safer bet for her. But if I’ll not be soldering it, do you still recommend replace posts to longer thinner version?
> 
> This is my first non-sweet size earrings and I have no idea how the post will work for me btw. Also it will be one of the most expensive earrings pieces I own, so I’m trying to be careful.  At the same time a bit afraid of permanently changing it.
> 
> However, it might be better requesting something at the time of purchase if needed.
> I need advice! Thank you so much in advance!!



Will the SA give you a grace period after the purchase, during which lengthening of posts is complimentary? 

This will allow you to try wearing the earclips for those days and you can assess if they are comfortable enough for you. If they are, they can remain as is, else you can bring back for lengthening. 

I’m probably in the minority but I have always lengthened the posts, despite my earlobes being thinner. I always felt the posts are a bit too short and not that secure (paranoia on my side). 

Not sure but you can ask the SA whether after lengthening and soldering, if it’s possible to reverse this (should your daughter in future decides if she doesn’t want such long posts).


----------



## valnsw

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Ohhhhh .... isn't this absolutely gorgeous? What a pleasant surprise!



The turquoise is so vibrant and pretty!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

valnsw said:


> The turquoise is so vibrant and pretty!


Thank you!



etoupebirkin said:


> I just found out I will be shopping by myself, which is a relief. DH will be meeting with clients; and our traveling companions will be going on a tour.
> 
> I will definitely look at both styles of necklaces side by side as well as layering them with other styles, onyx, MOP, carnelian, malachite.... I will try to post pics when I can.
> 
> But since I found out from here that the original style may be discontinued, that may be the leading contender. I just don't want to leave out the possibility that I'll see the Guilloche IRL and it will steal my heart.


Wow. Trip to Paris sounds absolutely romantic! Post pics of any interesting finds.


----------



## ShyShy

Toronto24 said:


> Oh. Em. Gee. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

ShyShy said:


> I just got my Noeud ring recently, so perhaps a pic would help you with your decision?
> View attachment 4221535
> View attachment 4221534


Wow! WOw! WOW! Obviously a diamond gal? 

I would love to add the Noeud ring to my modest collection but I am totally distracted by all the 50th anniversary offerings. Sigh!


----------



## pigleto972001

It’s back ! Extender in middle. Took 10 days


----------



## PennyD2911

pigleto972001 said:


> It’s back ! Extender in middle. Took 10 days
> View attachment 4227946



You will love it, I have one just like it that I use with my LE Holiday pendants.


----------



## Gracilan

pigleto972001 said:


> It’s back ! Extender in middle. Took 10 days
> View attachment 4227946


   ....Beautiful, congratulations!  I purchased same last week. I added 3” in lieu of the extender..They are adding a few links between each motif. Can’t wait to get it next week!


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks. I should say that my necklace is 3 years old. I asked about an extender and they said I could get one for 180 and to send it in. 10
Days later it’s back. I love this necklace. It is versatile - and having the extender is going to make it even more so [emoji173]️


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Thank you @BBC  and @Phoenix123 for your kinds words. I thought VCA no longer produces turquoise pieces (except high jewelery). This piece was unveiled at VCA on Friday morning and thank goodness there was a miscommunication between my SA and I about the extra length to be added to my LE pendant which resulted in me returning to the VCA store. It would not have survived the weekend!
> 
> With this piece, I look so “granny” now. Hahhaahaa


Not granny at all!! 
My husband calls the RdN the "granny pin" and I hate that because its incredibly fabulous and iconic VCA.
Did you buy this turquoise version??  I hope that you did!!


----------



## CHL

BBC said:


> @CHL  I’ve kept mine as is. Never a problem, I didn’t even consider changing or soldering them.



Thank you so much @BBC! It's good to know there are people without any problem with the original setting. Probably I'll just buy the earrings without alteration, wear it and see how the original setting works for me. I'm still very undecided btw. Still contemplating between pg vs yg.  



etoupebirkin said:


> I would not change the earrings. I have tiny, thin earlobes and VCA makes custom plastic inserts that can be used so that earrings sit correctly on your ears.



@etoupebirkin. I didn't know VCA offers such a thing. I'll ask about it if I'm not comfortable with the original. Thank you so much for sharing the information @etoupebirkin!



lynne_ross said:


> Oh this is good to know!


Exactly!! 



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Agree with the others; Don't change them. VCA can adjust them to fit you perfectly. When I bought mine they were too tight and VCA took images of the earrings on my ears at all angles and sent them to the shop to be adjusted. I think you need to go try them on and see how they feel on you. Your SA can be your guide.



Thank you for sharing your experience, @nakedmosher2of3. That is a fabulous service indeed! It actually sounds very smart. Hope you are enjoying yours!!



texasgirliegirl said:


> I have not altered mine.  I wore them all day today and they were very comfortable.  My earlobes are small/thin but unless your daughter has super large/thick earlobes the regular posts should be fine.  Of course, VCA can always address them in the future should there be an issue.



Thank you @texasgirliegirl. I always like your VCA knowledge!  Last time, when I tried the earrings in the boutique, it was pretty comfortable for me. But since I only put it on for a short amount of time, maybe I need to see how it feels for all day wearing. I'm ready but still cannot decide which gold I should go for. It's hard. :s



doloresmia said:


> Can you try them on? You need to try them as fit is personal.
> 
> For me it was immediately apparent the earrings were uncomfortable. My SA changed the post for a test and the longer thinner ones worked. If no, as TGG says, VCA can change them later just a bit more hassle. I vaguely recall it took an extra week? But I buy from Neimans.
> 
> PS I have no idea whether I have thin or thick lobes.
> 
> Good luck on your fun fun acquisition! I love my VCAs



Thank you @doloresmia. For me it was not uncomfortable when I tried on. It was my first time trying on vintage size, and actually it was quite comfortable. After reading lovely tpfers comments, I now feel like I will just buy it once I decide the color.  I love VCA, they have so gorgeous collections. Hope you enjoy yours!!



valnsw said:


> Will the SA give you a grace period after the purchase, during which lengthening of posts is complimentary?
> 
> This will allow you to try wearing the earclips for those days and you can assess if they are comfortable enough for you. If they are, they can remain as is, else you can bring back for lengthening.
> 
> I’m probably in the minority but I have always lengthened the posts, despite my earlobes being thinner. I always felt the posts are a bit too short and not that secure (paranoia on my side).
> 
> Not sure but you can ask the SA whether after lengthening and soldering, if it’s possible to reverse this (should your daughter in future decides if she doesn’t want such long posts).



Thank you @valnsw. I actually saw your post as well that you prefer to have it extended. Since I'm very new to vintage sized earrings with that type of locking, I initially thought I also need to request lengthening it if all other TPFers prefer it.  It sounds like people have difference preferences, and some tpfers find it comfortable as-is. So, I will give it a try as-is first.
Btw, I love your collections. I think I have a very similar taste with yours although I don't own much as yours! Your collection is almost full of my wishlist items.


----------



## ShyShy

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Wow! WOw! WOW! Obviously a diamond gal?
> 
> I would love to add the Noeud ring to my modest collection but I am totally distracted by all the 50th anniversary offerings. Sigh!


Thank you!   I do have a few VCA items in MOP, onyx, etc but not their rings.  I am a diamond gal all the way for rings because I don’t want to worry about water issues etc. 

It is so hard to stay focused sometimes!  Luckily for me none of the 50th offerings have really grabbed my attention this year so I decided on the Noeud ring instead.  My VCA wishlist is never ending though, it’s crazy


----------



## ShyShy

texasgirliegirl said:


> Not granny at all!!
> My husband calls the RdN the "granny pin" and I hate that because its incredibly fabulous and iconic VCA.
> Did you buy this turquoise version??  I hope that you did!!


Funny that, my husband said the same thing... grandma’s brooch.  But I don’t care, I love it just the same.  Wished they made smaller earrings.  The current small is still too overwhelming on me.


----------



## ShyShy

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Ohhhhh .... isn't this absolutely gorgeous? What a pleasant surprise!


Looks amazing on you!  I hope you got it!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

texasgirliegirl said:


> Not granny at all!!
> My husband calls the RdN the "granny pin" and I hate that because its incredibly fabulous and iconic VCA.
> Did you buy this turquoise version??  I hope that you did!!





ShyShy said:


> Funny that, my husband said the same thing... grandma’s brooch.  But I don’t care, I love it just the same.  Wished they made smaller earrings.  The current small is still too overwhelming on me.


thank you for your very kind words! 

With how much I had been spending this year, and Xmas round the corner, I had placed a deposit so that  DH can buy and gift it to me for Xmas. And yes, I took the turquoise RdNanny. hahahahhahaha 

I think VCA must be rolling out turquoise RdN these recent months (although in very very small quantity). Sometime in Sept, my paris SA sent me pics of the earrings and asked me if I wanted them. Before I could react and sort out logistics, they were sold to a walk in customer. That is why I reacted so extremely quickly this time. After I left, the SA told me the other SAs were complaining that they sent photos to their clients who were coming in over the weekend to view.


----------



## kimber418

Stardust Andromeda said:


> thank you for your very kind words!
> 
> With how much I had been spending this year, and Xmas round the corner, I had placed a deposit so that  DH can buy and gift it to me for Xmas. And yes, I took the turquoise RdNanny. hahahahhahaha
> 
> I think VCA must be rolling out turquoise RdN these recent months (although in very very small quantity). Sometime in Sept, my paris SA sent me pics of the earrings and asked me if I wanted them. Before I could react and sort out logistics, they were sold to a walk in customer. That is why I reacted so extremely quickly this time. After I left, the SA told me the other SAs were complaining that they sent photos to their clients who were coming in over the weekend to view.




These earrings are stunning~  Classic VCA and the color is amazing.


----------



## valnsw

CHL said:


> Thank you @valnsw. I actually saw your post as well that you prefer to have it extended. Since I'm very new to vintage sized earrings with that type of locking, I initially thought I also need to request lengthening it if all other TPFers prefer it.  It sounds like people have difference preferences, and some tpfers find it comfortable as-is. So, I will give it a try as-is first.
> Btw, I love your collections. I think I have a very similar taste with yours although I don't own much as yours! Your collection is almost full of my wishlist items.



Thank you for you sweet words. Looking forward to seeing your collection soon!


----------



## ShyShy

Stardust Andromeda said:


> thank you for your very kind words!
> 
> With how much I had been spending this year, and Xmas round the corner, I had placed a deposit so that  DH can buy and gift it to me for Xmas. And yes, I took the turquoise RdNanny. hahahahhahaha
> 
> I think VCA must be rolling out turquoise RdN these recent months (although in very very small quantity). Sometime in Sept, my paris SA sent me pics of the earrings and asked me if I wanted them. Before I could react and sort out logistics, they were sold to a walk in customer. That is why I reacted so extremely quickly this time. After I left, the SA told me the other SAs were complaining that they sent photos to their clients who were coming in over the weekend to view.


Wow, the earrings are gorgeous!  I’m so glad you jumped on the pendant.  It looked amazing on you.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

kimber418 said:


> These earrings are stunning~  Classic VCA and the color is amazing.





ShyShy said:


> Wow, the earrings are gorgeous!  I’m so glad you jumped on the pendant.  It looked amazing on you.


The earrings are indeed gorgeous. There is a lucky person somewhere out there who owns and cherishes them now.

Based on what little I had observed (and I really am no expert here), check in the flagship store now and then. It usually gets unveiled on Friday and will be positioned at the most obvious of places (i.e facing the door). Considering how VCA fairly distributes these pieces around the world, the next piece most likely will appear somewhere else.

When I saw the pin last Friday, I almost broke down the door in my excitement and created such a huge commotion at VCA. Thank goodness they know me and did not call security. All the other customers were staring and when the piece was presented to me, everyone wanted to see what had gotten me so excited! It was unreal. I had to cup my hand over the piece as I was at VCA without my phone or wallet! Best way to shop really!!! I am so silly sometimes.


----------



## pigleto972001

Congrats ! Such a lovely piece. I hope more turquoise becomes available !!

I was told no blue agate will go to any neimans per Van Cleef. Also sigh Van Cleef is pulling out of my store. I’m super bummed [emoji853]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Stardust Andromeda said:


> thank you for your very kind words!
> 
> With how much I had been spending this year, and Xmas round the corner, I had placed a deposit so that  DH can buy and gift it to me for Xmas. And yes, I took the turquoise RdNanny. hahahahhahaha
> 
> I think VCA must be rolling out turquoise RdN these recent months (although in very very small quantity). Sometime in Sept, my paris SA sent me pics of the earrings and asked me if I wanted them. Before I could react and sort out logistics, they were sold to a walk in customer. That is why I reacted so extremely quickly this time. After I left, the SA told me the other SAs were complaining that they sent photos to their clients who were coming in over the weekend to view.


That’s so awesome!!
I prefer the brooch over the earrings.


----------



## MYH

pigleto972001 said:


> Congrats ! Such a lovely piece. I hope more turquoise becomes available !!
> 
> I was told no blue agate will go to any neimans per Van Cleef. Also sigh Van Cleef is pulling out of my store. I’m super bummed [emoji853]


I’ve heard something similar. No blue agate for 2-3 yrs!!


----------



## CHL

Stardust Andromeda said:


> The earrings are indeed gorgeous. There is a lucky person somewhere out there who owns and cherishes them now.
> 
> Based on what little I had observed (and I really am no expert here), check in the flagship store now and then. It usually gets unveiled on Friday and will be positioned at the most obvious of places (i.e facing the door). Considering how VCA fairly distributes these pieces around the world, the next piece most likely will appear somewhere else.
> 
> When I saw the pin last Friday, I almost broke down the door in my excitement and created such a huge commotion at VCA. Thank goodness they know me and did not call security. All the other customers were staring and when the piece was presented to me, everyone wanted to see what had gotten me so excited! It was unreal. I had to cup my hand over the piece as I was at VCA without my phone or wallet! Best way to shop really!!! I am so silly sometimes.



Congrats on your pendant! It looks really gorgeous and you look really gorgeous with it as well! I would be over the moon if I was in the same situation!! Hope they find more turquoise source and create more turquoise pieces!


----------



## Phoenix123

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Thank you @BBC  and @Phoenix123 for your kinds words. I thought VCA no longer produces turquoise pieces (except high jewelery). This piece was unveiled at VCA on Friday morning and thank goodness there was a miscommunication between my SA and I about the extra length to be added to my LE pendant which resulted in me returning to the VCA store. It would not have survived the weekend!
> 
> With this piece, I look so “granny” now. Hahhaahaa



It was meant to be! 

And not "granny" at all.  Very classy!!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

texasgirliegirl said:


> That’s so awesome!!
> I prefer the brooch over the earrings.


Me2!



pigleto972001 said:


> Congrats ! Such a lovely piece. I hope more turquoise becomes available !!
> 
> I was told no blue agate will go to any neimans per Van Cleef. Also sigh Van Cleef is pulling out of my store. I’m super bummed



Oh no ...



CHL said:


> Congrats on your pendant! It looks really gorgeous and you look really gorgeous with it as well! I would be over the moon if I was in the same situation!! Hope they find more turquoise source and create more turquoise pieces!



Thanks thanks!


Phoenix123 said:


> It was meant to be!
> 
> And not "granny" at all.  Very classy!!


Thanks thanks!!!! Hope you enjoyed your movie night out!


----------



## Rami00

So ladies, I had the opportunity to try flying butterfly and osieaux de paradis (my friend bought).
Flying butterfly is absolutely stunning and sparkly but not for me.
Here are the pics ...
Few of you remember - when my SA suggested to try other rings before placing an order for Neoud ring.


----------



## ccfun

Rami00 said:


> So ladies, I had the opportunity to try flying butterfly and osieaux de paradis (my friend bought).
> Flying butterfly is absolutely stunning and sparkly but not for me.
> Here are the pics ...


Beautiful!!!  Did you take it home?


----------



## Rami00

ccfun said:


> Beautiful!!!  Did you take it home?


I wanted to place an order for Neoud ring and SA suggested to try other rings before committing.
Nope, I didn't but my friend bought osieaux de paradis.


----------



## klynneann

Rami00 said:


> I wanted to place an order for Neoud ring and SA suggested to try other rings before committing.
> Nope, I didn't but my friend bought osieaux de paradis.


Personally I like the Neoud ring the best - beautiful!


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,
So I recently heard Chanel is becoming leased boutique across all the multi brand retailers. Shortly after, my VCA SA told me that they are also planning to pull out of NM in US because they want to have more control over their jewelry. Did anybody else hear that? TIA!


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes I had heard chanel is leasing from my neimans store. My store also said vca is pulling out of our store but wasn’t sure about the other neimans.


----------



## klynneann

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> So I recently heard Chanel is becoming leased boutique across all the multi brand retailers. Shortly after, my VCA SA told me that they are also planning to pull out of NM in US because they want to have more control over their jewelry. Did anybody else hear that? TIA!


Well, that would be a huge bummer because I have no other VCA in my state...


----------



## Rami00

klynneann said:


> Personally I like the Neoud ring the best - beautiful!


me too!!


----------



## ShyShy

Rami00 said:


> So ladies, I had the opportunity to try flying butterfly and osieaux de paradis (my friend bought).
> Flying butterfly is absolutely stunning and sparkly but not for me.
> Here are the pics ...
> Few of you remember - when my SA suggested to try other rings before placing an order for Neoud ring.



I still like the Noeud ring on you the best.  The ODP is beautiful especially with the dramatic tail sweeping across your fingers but somehow I feel wearing a bird is less versatile that the flowy lines of knots and bows.  Unless you and your friend love twinning at functions, I still say go with the Noeud


----------



## WingNut

klynneann said:


> Well, that would be a huge bummer because I have no other VCA in my state...



Damn. The NM I frequent the most JUST got a VCA boutique last year!


----------



## Rami00

ShyShy said:


> I still like the Noeud ring on you the best.  The ODP is beautiful especially with the dramatic tail sweeping across your fingers but somehow I feel wearing a bird is less versatile that the flowy lines of knots and bows.  Unless you and your friend love twinning at functions, I still say go with the Noeud


Thank you! I absolutely agree with you. I feel like I could wing Noeud whenever and wherever I want, however birdie not so much.


----------



## innerpeace85

Rami00 said:


> So ladies, I had the opportunity to try flying butterfly and osieaux de paradis (my friend bought).
> Flying butterfly is absolutely stunning and sparkly but not for me.
> Here are the pics ...
> Few of you remember - when my SA suggested to try other rings before placing an order for Neoud ring.


I absolutely love the Noeud ring on you. Go for it!!


----------



## Rami00

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I absolutely love the Noeud ring on you. Go for it!!


Thank you! I was like ...ha, I was right! I knew it was the one when I tried it on in Paris!


----------



## pigleto972001

Hopefully they won’t take away the other NM vcas. My sa said he can get pieces from the other NM vcas. I really rely on that interest free plan to get my pieces haha!


----------



## ShyShy

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! I was like ...ha, I was right! I knew it was the one when I tried it on in Paris!


----------



## tbbbjb

Inside the NM Christmas Book.  Page 233.  Showcasing the grey MOP and a watch which I do not recognize.  It states that the face is MOP, but are the motifs rock crystal?


----------



## PennyD2911

tbbbjb said:


> Inside the NM Christmas Book.  Page 233.  Showcasing the grey MOP and a watch which I do not recognize.  It states that the face is MOP, but are the motifs rock crystal?
> 
> View attachment 4230270
> View attachment 4230271



Rock Crystal with DIAMONDS?[emoji15]
That’s something I’ve never heard of. 
It sure looks like Rock Crystal.


----------



## lisawhit

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> So I recently heard Chanel is becoming leased boutique across all the multi brand retailers. Shortly after, my VCA SA told me that they are also planning to pull out of NM in US because they want to have more control over their jewelry. Did anybody else hear that? TIA!



Would love to hear more info on this.  NM is so convenient for the zero interest program...


----------



## birkin10600

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Ohhhhh .... isn't this absolutely gorgeous? What a pleasant surprise!


Love this! Rare piece of art! [emoji170]


----------



## innerpeace85

lisawhit said:


> Would love to hear more info on this.  NM is so convenient for the zero interest program...


NM has zero interest for VCA?


----------



## lisawhit

padmaraman_1985 said:


> NM has zero interest for VCA?


depending on the amount..I think 5 thousand is 6 months no interest if paid in full and over 10 thousand is 12 months no interest if paid within that time frame


----------



## WingNut

tbbbjb said:


> Inside the NM Christmas Book.  Page 233.  Showcasing the grey MOP and a watch which I do not recognize.  It states that the face is MOP, but are the motifs rock crystal?
> 
> View attachment 4230270
> View attachment 4230271



Aaaahhh that is gorgeous! I think I might have to add a VCA watch to my “aspire to own” list.....


----------



## WingNut

lisawhit said:


> depending on the amount..I think 5 thousand is 6 months no interest if paid in full and over 10 thousand is 12 months no interest if paid within that time frame



That is correct. You just have to make the required monthly payment, and your statement will actually have the stated required payment to meet the obligation. Also, if you buy additional non-promotional stuff and you want to make sure you don’t default on the minimum required for the interest-free payment plan, you need to pay for the payment plan portion for that month PLUS the new purchase.

I called and asked about this because some CC companies will screw you and only apply the payment to the promotional balance, leaving the new purchase unpaid and therefore collecting interest. Thankfully NM does it right in this case.


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes ! On my most recent purchase 12 mo no interest but you have to split it in 12 and make at least that payment. And yes added purchases must be paid off in time.  It’s great to be able to use it for Van Cleef but I have to be careful about my other purchases 

My sa did try to get the 18 mo on the magic necklace for me but it was a no go [emoji38]


----------



## tbbbjb

tbbbjb said:


> Inside the NM Christmas Book.  Page 233.  Showcasing the grey MOP and a watch which I do not recognize.  It states that the face is MOP, but are the motifs rock crystal?
> 
> View attachment 4230270
> View attachment 4230271



One of my NM SAs confirmed that this is the open motif watch that is part of the permanent collection.


----------



## innerpeace85

lisawhit said:


> depending on the amount..I think 5 thousand is 6 months no interest if paid in full and over 10 thousand is 12 months no interest if paid within that time frame





WingNut said:


> That is correct. You just have to make the required monthly payment, and your statement will actually have the stated required payment to meet the obligation. Also, if you buy additional non-promotional stuff and you want to make sure you don’t default on the minimum required for the interest-free payment plan, you need to pay for the payment plan portion for that month PLUS the new purchase.
> 
> I called and asked about this because some CC companies will screw you and only apply the payment to the promotional balance, leaving the new purchase unpaid and therefore collecting interest. Thankfully NM does it right in this case.





pigleto972001 said:


> Yes ! On my most recent purchase 12 mo no interest but you have to split it in 12 and make at least that payment. And yes added purchases must be paid off in time.  It’s great to be able to use it for Van Cleef but I have to be careful about my other purchases
> 
> My sa did try to get the 18 mo on the magic necklace for me but it was a no go [emoji38]



Thanks I didnt know about this - getting points and 12 month interest would be amazing! I buy from VCA boutique in another state because the SA is awesome and I want to be offered lapis bracelet at some point


----------



## pigleto972001

Heck the only way I can get it is with the no interest. That’s why I’d be super bummed if it left neimans altogether!

I hope you get that lapis !


----------



## aga5

Has anyone seen these earrings in person? Current issue of bazaar.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 also comes in necklace


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

tbbbjb said:


> Inside the NM Christmas Book.  Page 233.  Showcasing the grey MOP and a watch which I do not recognize.  It states that the face is MOP, but are the motifs rock crystal?
> 
> View attachment 4230270
> View attachment 4230271


I have this watch. Will snap a pic later. It is pave open alhambra motifs(nothing in the middle) with white MOP face and diamond bezel. Wears like a loose bracelet. Adore it.


----------



## nicole0612

aga5 said:


> Has anyone seen these earrings in person? Current issue of bazaar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4230951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also comes in necklace
> View attachment 4230953



My SA says it will be available to buy at Neiman Marcus on Nov 15. I’m not sure the date for stand alone boutiques.


----------



## nicole0612

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I have this watch. Will snap a pic later. It is pave open alhambra motifs(nothing in the middle) with white MOP face and diamond bezel. Wears like a loose bracelet. Adore it.



It looks so beautiful, even in the magazine photo. Looking forward to your pic!


----------



## 2cello

Hello all,

Could I ask a VCA question here?  I'd like to get the sweet Alhambra pendant in pink gold for my niece but I don't see this particular piece on the website.  I see the related earrings and bracelet but not the necklace.  Was this a limited piece or could they just be temporarily "sold out".  There is one on fashionphile but for the same price I could get a brand new one, if possible.

Thank you.


----------



## sbelle

padmaraman_1985 said:


> NM has zero interest for VCA?





lisawhit said:


> depending on the amount..I think 5 thousand is 6 months no interest if paid in full and over 10 thousand is 12 months no interest if paid within that time frame



I am sure everyone understands this , but just to make sure ...
the 6 and 12 month no interest plan is available only on the Neiman Marcus credit card.


----------



## 7777777

What are the other advantages of having NM card besides the no interest plan option? I would probably only use it for VCA. Is it just one point per dollar? Thank you


----------



## ccfun

sbelle said:


> I am sure everyone understands this , but just to make sure ...
> the 6 and 12 month no interest plan is available only on the Neiman Marcus credit card.


NM doesn't carry VCA in our state, but I wonder if the no interest plan is only for the first year or first purchase?  Thanks @sbelle


----------



## sbelle

7777777 said:


> What are the other advantages of having NM card besides the no interest plan option? I would probably only use it for VCA. Is it just one point per dollar? Thank you



If you go to incircle.com they explain there is detail on the program.  The number of points you earn depends on your spending level.


----------



## sbelle

ccfun said:


> NM doesn't carry VCA in our state, but I wonder if the no interest plan is only for the first year or first purchase?  Thanks @sbelle



 Does your Neiman Marcus have a Precious Jewels department ?    If it does , and you know what you want it is likely that a SA from PJ can get VCA for you from the NM stores that have a VCA boutique. 

It payment plan is not limited to first year or first purchase .  I find sometimes the SA does not offer the option and I have to request it.  But is far as I know, if you made the spending threshold they will approve the request.


----------



## luvprada

2cello said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Could I ask a VCA question here?  I'd like to get the sweet Alhambra pendant in pink gold for my niece but I don't see this particular piece on the website.  I see the related earrings and bracelet but not the necklace.  Was this a limited piece or could they just be temporarily "sold out".  There is one on fashionphile but for the same price I could get a brand new one, if possible.
> 
> Thank you.



It’s listed on the US site for $1430.


----------



## ccfun

sbelle said:


> Does your Neiman Marcus have a Precious Jewels department ?    If it does , and you know what you want it is likely that a SA from PJ can get VCA for you from the NM stores that have a VCA boutique.
> 
> It payment plan is not limited to first year or first purchase .  I find sometimes the SA does not offer the option and I have to request it.  But is far as I know, if you made the spending threshold they will approve the request.


Thanks for the info @sbelle We do have a PJ department, I just didn't realize we could ask for VCA pieces


----------



## baghagg

sbelle said:


> If you go to incircle.com they explain there is detail on the program.  The number of points you earn depends on your spending level.


sbelle isn't VCA purchased thru NM simply straight points regardless of your Incircle level?  I can't remember it any other way..[emoji183] [emoji184]


----------



## etoupebirkin

Neimans only gives straight points on VCA purchases, no double/triple points gift cards, etc.
6-months interest free financing plans with purchases of $5,000 through $9,999.99. Twelve month interest free financing on purchases of $10,000.00 and above.

ETA: If you are in the President’s Circle (and I am) you get 5 points for every dollar spent and that includes VCA etc. if you buy a lot of VCA, you get into the President’s Circle quickly.


----------



## cece1

etoupebirkin said:


> Neimans only gives straight points on VCA purchases, no double/triple points gift cards, etc.
> 6-months interest free financing plans with purchases of $5,000 through $9,999.99. Twelve month interest free financing on purchases of $10,000.00 and above.
> 
> ETA: If you are in the President’s Circle (and I am) you get 5 points for every dollar spent and that includes VCA etc. if you buy a lot of VCA, you get into the President’s Circle quickly.


Wish I knew about this when I got my frivole earrings over the weekend.  SA didn't mention the NM card or any associated benefits


----------



## pigleto972001

They should be able to return and re ring on the plan if need be


----------



## baghagg

etoupebirkin said:


> ETA: If you are in the President’s Circle you get 5 points for every dollar spent and that includes VCA etc.



I wasn't aware of this,  thank you for this info.


----------



## Aimee3

nicole0612 said:


> My SA says it will be available to buy at Neiman Marcus on Nov 15. I’m not sure the date for stand alone boutiques.



I think I saw them on display inside the New York boutique but I was on a different “mission” and didn’t do more than a quick glance.  I’m kicking myself now though. If I go back I’ll report with more info.


----------



## nicole0612

Aimee3 said:


> I think I saw them on display inside the New York boutique but I was on a different “mission” and didn’t do more than a quick glance.  I’m kicking myself now though. If I go back I’ll report with more info.



Thank you!


----------



## sbelle

I was able to stop into the Alhambra exhibit at Place Vendome today and wanted to recommend it to anyone traveling to Paris .


----------



## sbelle

The exhibit is not very large so it doesn’t take a lot time , but it is very interesting to see.  I started to take photos, but was told it wasn’t allowed so sadly can’t share any with you .

For me it was interesting to see some of the stones that were used in Alhambra in the 70’s that aren’t used none — ivory, green agate, chryropase

Some other interesting Alhambra —a yellow gold 20 motif where the surface of the motif was flat and shiny, and a lapis with alternating gold motifs 20 motif .

There were many other pieces from the 70’s so it was fun to see how very different the 70’s designs were.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

If this is an inappropriate question, Moderator, please delete.

I'm selling a few pieces of jewelry and am considering including my turquoise Magic earrings.  Can anyone help me with what their value might be?


----------



## WingNut

etoupebirkin said:


> Neimans only gives straight points on VCA purchases, no double/triple points gift cards, etc.
> 6-months interest free financing plans with purchases of $5,000 through $9,999.99. Twelve month interest free financing on purchases of $10,000.00 and above.
> 
> ETA: If you are in the President’s Circle (and I am) you get 5 points for every dollar spent and that includes VCA etc. if you buy a lot of VCA, you get into the President’s Circle quickly.



Well there’s the incentive I needed 
[emoji16][emoji56]


----------



## nicole0612

Cavalier Girl said:


> If this is an inappropriate question, Moderator, please delete.
> 
> I'm selling a few pieces of jewelry and am considering including my turquoise Magic earrings.  Can anyone help me with what their value might be?



This is exciting news!
I would start by getting quotes from several Van Cleef jewelry resellers to get an idea of the range of the market.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cavalier Girl said:


> If this is an inappropriate question, Moderator, please delete.
> 
> I'm selling a few pieces of jewelry and am considering including my turquoise Magic earrings.  Can anyone help me with what their value might be?



Knowing your collection, I am trying not to salivate [emoji8]

I do tend to keep track of prices and what’s available, and magic turquoise are pretty darn rare. I don’t know how easy it will be to find comps. My SA has a pair and they’re gorgeous. Good luck!!!


----------



## innerpeace85

Cavalier Girl said:


> If this is an inappropriate question, Moderator, please delete.
> 
> I'm selling a few pieces of jewelry and am considering including my turquoise Magic earrings.  Can anyone help me with what their value might be?


Hi,
I think Ann's fabulous finds pays the most but they might take longer to sell. You can also try listing on Vestiaire for what you think might be good price and see how it goes. 
If you want to sell it fast, your can try Fashionphile. I have sold few of my bags on Fashionphile when I didn't want the hassle of offers from buyers. Hope that helps!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> If this is an inappropriate question, Moderator, please delete.
> 
> I'm selling a few pieces of jewelry and am considering including my turquoise Magic earrings.  Can anyone help me with what their value might be?


Since these would be considered rare and exceptional you might consider reaching out to VCA heritage. They  procure special items no longer in circulation.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Since these would be considered rare and exceptional you might consider reaching out to VCA heritage. They  procure special items no longer in circulation.



That’s a great suggestion!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

texasgirliegirl said:


> Since these would be considered rare and exceptional you might consider reaching out to VCA heritage. They  procure special items no longer in circulation.



I hadn't thought about that!  Since I'm funding another VCA purchase, that might work well.  I reached out to a couple of resellers and had decent offers, but of course, they want to maximize their return, as do I.  The other alternative is to put them in an auction.

I hope I don't regret letting them go, but I've not worn them a dozen times in over 6 years.


----------



## kimber418

Cavalier Girl said:


> If this is an inappropriate question, Moderator, please delete.
> 
> I'm selling a few pieces of jewelry and am considering including my turquoise Magic earrings.  Can anyone help me with what their value might be?



Cavalier Girl,
Here is a link to a pair of VCA Magic Turquoise earrings that sold at Christie's Auction in October 2012 for over $8,000.   At least it is a start and you know they are authentic.


https://www.christies.com/lotfinder/Lot/a-pair-of-turquoise-and-gold-alhambra-5608175-details.aspx


----------



## rhm

Just a quick question to anyone who owns any holiday pendant in any year. 

I have been wearing my gold mop holiday pendant non-stop lately but in the morning when I was getting ready, I accidentally put on the necklace backwards. But, at least in my own eyes, the necklace backwards looked really fresh! I actually loved the look of the muted flat gold design that kind of has a subtle brushed effect in the back and I actually wore it all day backwards today haha. 

Has anyone worn their holiday pendant this way? I have been thinking about getting the Byzantine pendant to get a solid gold pendant that was not part of the vintage collection but now I feel like I don't need one.


----------



## lisawhit

rhm said:


> Just a quick question to anyone who owns any holiday pendant in any year.
> 
> I have been wearing my gold mop holiday pendant non-stop lately but in the morning when I was getting ready, I accidentally put on the necklace backwards. But, at least in my own eyes, the necklace backwards looked really fresh! I actually loved the look of the muted flat gold design that kind of has a subtle brushed effect in the back and I actually wore it all day backwards today haha.
> 
> Has anyone worn their holiday pendant this way? I have been thinking about getting the Byzantine pendant to get a solid gold pendant that was not part of the vintage collection but now I feel like I don't need one.


interesting, I would have never thought to do this...what a fun little accident


----------



## klynneann

Question - there's always a lot of talk about the fact that the quality turquoise VCA uses is scarce, if not nonexistent at this point, and that's why they don't produce pieces in turquoise anymore.  I was wondering, is it the same for the gray MOP?  Is that also why we don't see 5 motif and 10 motif pieces in gray MOP?  TIA!


----------



## nicole0612

rhm said:


> Just a quick question to anyone who owns any holiday pendant in any year.
> 
> I have been wearing my gold mop holiday pendant non-stop lately but in the morning when I was getting ready, I accidentally put on the necklace backwards. But, at least in my own eyes, the necklace backwards looked really fresh! I actually loved the look of the muted flat gold design that kind of has a subtle brushed effect in the back and I actually wore it all day backwards today haha.
> 
> Has anyone worn their holiday pendant this way? I have been thinking about getting the Byzantine pendant to get a solid gold pendant that was not part of the vintage collection but now I feel like I don't need one.



I have thought about this so many times as well! I have never done it, but now I may give it a try


----------



## texasgirliegirl

rhm said:


> Just a quick question to anyone who owns any holiday pendant in any year.
> 
> I have been wearing my gold mop holiday pendant non-stop lately but in the morning when I was getting ready, I accidentally put on the necklace backwards. But, at least in my own eyes, the necklace backwards looked really fresh! I actually loved the look of the muted flat gold design that kind of has a subtle brushed effect in the back and I actually wore it all day backwards today haha.
> 
> Has anyone worn their holiday pendant this way? I have been thinking about getting the Byzantine pendant to get a solid gold pendant that was not part of the vintage collection but now I feel like I don't need one.


Mine has my initials.  Once my pendant accidentally got turned around and a friend complimented me on my necklace.  So funny!
So yes, I suppose this can be a great look


----------



## texasgirliegirl

klynneann said:


> Question - there's always a lot of talk about the fact that the quality turquoise VCA uses is scarce, if not nonexistent at this point, and that's why they don't produce pieces in turquoise anymore.  I was wondering, is it the same for the gray MOP?  Is that also why we don't see 5 motif and 10 motif pieces in gray MOP?  TIA!


I don't believe that gray mother of pearl is rare since you can purchase bathroom tiles of the material.
Perhaps matching it is a bit of an issue (?).
It is such a beautiful material.  Many of us have been hopeful for gmop for YEARS.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

texasgirliegirl said:


> I don't believe that gray mother of pearl is rare since you can purchase bathroom tiles of the material.
> Perhaps matching it is a bit of an issue (?).
> It is such a beautiful material.  Many of us have been hopeful for gmop for YEARS.


Bathroom tiles .....


----------



## gg1014

Ladies,  Does anyone know the current price for the Noued ring?   A million thanks!  It is no longer on the VCA website.


----------



## surfer

Hi ladies! New to VCA and about to purchase my 3rd item- Not knowing much about malachite I would love to get your advice and opinion- which ones do you think are nicer between the two pairs? One seems to have a natural mark...and very different colours too. 

Thank you!


----------



## Gracilan

surfer said:


> View attachment 4240224
> View attachment 4240225
> View attachment 4240226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! New to VCA and about to purchase my 3rd item- Not knowing much about malachite I would love to get your advice and opinion- which ones do you think are nicer between the two pairs? One seems to have a natural mark...and very different colours too.
> 
> Thank you!


...I like the second pair best


----------



## klynneann

surfer said:


> View attachment 4240224
> View attachment 4240225
> View attachment 4240226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! New to VCA and about to purchase my 3rd item- Not knowing much about malachite I would love to get your advice and opinion- which ones do you think are nicer between the two pairs? One seems to have a natural mark...and very different colours too.
> 
> Thank you!


I like the second pair.


----------



## pigleto972001

Second pair is more of a match than the first.


----------



## cece1

surfer said:


> View attachment 4240224
> View attachment 4240225
> View attachment 4240226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! New to VCA and about to purchase my 3rd item- Not knowing much about malachite I would love to get your advice and opinion- which ones do you think are nicer between the two pairs? One seems to have a natural mark...and very different colours too.
> 
> Thank you!


I prefer the striations on second pair


----------



## nicole0612

The second pair looks nicer. They will look pretty with your LE pendant.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I think for straight out appearance most will tell you to take the second pair.

For me, I am very particular to the color, the second pair is yellower and the first pair is bluer. For that reason I would pick the first pair (or ask to see more, but quite honestly I have a pair of three motifs on hold because of the color and I did not look THIS closely!!!)


----------



## 4LV

Anybody got this in the mail? The catalogue that came with has VCA jewelries in it. Does that mean it is included? Anybody has more intel? Thanks


----------



## Aimee3

What does the fine print below say?  Any exclusions?


----------



## klynneann

Doesn't matter - VCA is never included.


----------



## etoupebirkin

In the past, these promotions have excluded VCA. Also, if you choose to finance the purchase, you won’t receive the gift cards either.

That’s how Neimans rolls.


----------



## Rami00

gg1014 said:


> Ladies,  Does anyone know the current price for the Noued ring?   A million thanks!  It is no longer on the VCA website.


$40,800 Canadian sans tax.


----------



## chaneljewel

surfer said:


> View attachment 4240224
> View attachment 4240225
> View attachment 4240226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! New to VCA and about to purchase my 3rd item- Not knowing much about malachite I would love to get your advice and opinion- which ones do you think are nicer between the two pairs? One seems to have a natural mark...and very different colours too.
> 
> Thank you!


Just bought a pair of malachite earrings.  They’re so beautiful and the striations make them magical.


----------



## romily

Hi All!

I’ve been eyeing some VCA earrings but have had horrendous luck with losing jewellery, especially earrings with plain push backs.

What are the backs like for VCA studs?

Thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

romily said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I’ve been eyeing some VCA earrings but have had horrendous luck with losing jewellery, especially earrings with plain push backs.
> 
> What are the backs like for VCA studs?
> 
> Thank you!



They are the same as most high end studs, discs with push-in side tabs to open, grooves on the posts so they can’t come off when locked. They are very secure, the worst risk is dropping them since they are very small.


----------



## Happyish

nicole0612 said:


> My SA says it will be available to buy at Neiman Marcus on Nov 15. I’m not sure the date for stand alone boutiques.


Very pretty . . .


----------



## romily

nicole0612 said:


> They are the same as most high end studs, discs with push-in side tabs to open, grooves on the posts so they can’t come off when locked. They are very secure, the worst risk is dropping them since they are very small.
> View attachment 4250084




Thank you so much @nicole0612!


----------



## tea4two

Finally pulled the trigger on sthg after more than 6 mos being on hold. I was helped by my new SA who expedited the purchase: had a choice of 10 month, 20 month or 30 month payment purchase plan with absolutely no interest or other hidden fees (no joke!) in addition to a couple extra travel pouches plus polishing cloths plus option to add a jumpring at no additional cost. And I had it on on hold PRIOR TO the price increase a few months back so that’s the price that I paid: How’s that for stellar service? Anyone interested to see what I took home with me? [emoji173]️[emoji6]


----------



## klynneann

tea4two said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on sthg after more than 6 mos being on hold. I was helped by my new SA who expedited the purchase: had a choice of 10 month, 20 month or 30 month payment purchase plan with absolutely no interest or other hidden fees (no joke!) in addition to a couple extra travel pouches plus polishing cloths plus option to add a jumpring at no additional cost. And I had it on on hold PRIOR TO the price increase a few months back so that’s the price that I paid: How’s that for stellar service? Anyone interested to see what I took home with me? [emoji173]️[emoji6]


Sounds like a great experience!  Let's see!!


----------



## pigleto972001

How do you get purchase plans with Van Cleef ?


----------



## Coconuts40

tea4two said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on sthg after more than 6 mos being on hold. I was helped by my new SA who expedited the purchase: had a choice of 10 month, 20 month or 30 month payment purchase plan with absolutely no interest or other hidden fees (no joke!) in addition to a couple extra travel pouches plus polishing cloths plus option to add a jumpring at no additional cost. And I had it on on hold PRIOR TO the price increase a few months back so that’s the price that I paid: How’s that for stellar service? Anyone interested to see what I took home with me? [emoji173]️[emoji6]



Birks is the best!!!
Yes, lets see what you got


----------



## pigleto972001

Coconuts40 said:


> Birks is the best!!!
> Yes, lets see what you got



Ah Birks. That explains it


----------



## tea4two

klynneann said:


> Sounds like a great experience!  Let's see!!



It truly was a great experience; reveal coming soon!


----------



## tea4two

Coconuts40 said:


> Birks is the best!!!
> Yes, lets see what you got



Yup I agree; have you been there lately dear @Coconuts40 ? Reveal is coming soon!


----------



## tea4two

pigleto972001 said:


> Ah Birks. That explains it



Yes; Birks does have great incentives to promote spending[emoji12][emoji173]️


----------



## Coconuts40

tea4two said:


> Yup I agree; have you been there lately dear @Coconuts40 ? Reveal is coming soon!



No have been trying to stay away but I am weak and the VCA temptation is too strong )  i am planning my next purchase.  Look forward to seeing your reveal [emoji7]


----------



## lisawhit

The blue agate is on VCA's website!  Does this mean it will be available?
https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/e...4800-vintage-alhambra-necklace-10-motifs.html


----------



## lynne_ross

lisawhit said:


> The blue agate is on VCA's website!  Does this mean it will be available?
> https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/e...4800-vintage-alhambra-necklace-10-motifs.html


Omg! I hope so!


----------



## nicole0612

lisawhit said:


> The blue agate is on VCA's website!  Does this mean it will be available?
> https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/e...4800-vintage-alhambra-necklace-10-motifs.html


----------



## lasttotheparty

tea4two said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on sthg after more than 6 mos being on hold. I was helped by my new SA who expedited the purchase: had a choice of 10 month, 20 month or 30 month payment purchase plan with absolutely no interest or other hidden fees (no joke!) in addition to a couple extra travel pouches plus polishing cloths plus option to add a jumpring at no additional cost. And I had it on on hold PRIOR TO the price increase a few months back so that’s the price that I paid: How’s that for stellar service? Anyone interested to see what I took home with me? [emoji173]️[emoji6]


What a wonderful experience you had purchasing your latest stellar piece! Well deserved and well thought out. [emoji178]Looking forward to a mod shot! [emoji7]


----------



## Suzil

aga5 said:


> Has anyone seen these earrings in person? Current issue of bazaar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4230951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also comes in necklace
> View attachment 4230953



Does anyone know what the price is on these earrings?


----------



## LadyCupid

Suzil said:


> Does anyone know what the price is on these earrings?


It's listed on VCA website. $4950 for US.


----------



## Suzil

yodaling1 said:


> It's listed on VCA website. $4950 for US.


Goodness- I guess coffee had not kicked in. They sure are there and I totally missed them when I looked in the site. THANK YOU!!


----------



## tea4two

Had a “magical” experience the other day; this will be my go-to everyday necklace. Does anyone else love magic Alhambra or do most of you gravitate towards the vintage Alhambra pendant? I really like the versatility of doubling the chain as well as wearing it as a longer single chain. Going to put in an extra jump ring as I find the single chain toooooo long.


----------



## lasttotheparty

tea4two said:


> Had a “magical” experience the other day; this will be my go-to everyday necklace. Does anyone else love magic Alhambra or do most of you gravitate towards the vintage Alhambra pendant? I really like the versatility of doubling the chain as well as wearing it as a longer single chain. Going to put in an extra jump ring as I find the single chain toooooo long.


So gorgeous on you! You wear it well [emoji178]


----------



## Suzil

tea4two said:


> Had a “magical” experience the other day; this will be my go-to everyday necklace. Does anyone else love magic Alhambra or do most of you gravitate towards the vintage Alhambra pendant? I really like the versatility of doubling the chain as well as wearing it as a longer single chain. Going to put in an extra jump ring as I find the single chain toooooo long.


You rock the necklace and I love your scarf!!


----------



## Coconuts40

tea4two said:


> Had a “magical” experience the other day; this will be my go-to everyday necklace. Does anyone else love magic Alhambra or do most of you gravitate towards the vintage Alhambra pendant? I really like the versatility of doubling the chain as well as wearing it as a longer single chain. Going to put in an extra jump ring as I find the single chain toooooo long.



Congratulations!!  You wear it so well and it looks stunning on you.  I have the necklace in Letterwood and love it so much.  MOP is stunning, great choice!!!


----------



## nicole0612

The LE gold guilloche items are available for purchase today from NM (presale for tomorrow). My store only has one set but can order more, I’m not sure how many sets the other stores have available now.


----------



## klynneann

tea4two said:


> Had a “magical” experience the other day; this will be my go-to everyday necklace. Does anyone else love magic Alhambra or do most of you gravitate towards the vintage Alhambra pendant? I really like the versatility of doubling the chain as well as wearing it as a longer single chain. Going to put in an extra jump ring as I find the single chain toooooo long.


It looks wonderful on you!  Great idea for an extra jump ring too. Will you have it put 2" in, or further?


----------



## pigleto972001

nicole0612 said:


> The LE gold guilloche items are available for purchase today from NM (presale for tomorrow). My store only has one set but can order more, I’m not sure how many sets the other stores have available now.



Interesting ! I would love to see it in person [emoji173]️


----------



## lisawhit

tea4two said:


> Had a “magical” experience the other day; this will be my go-to everyday necklace. Does anyone else love magic Alhambra or do most of you gravitate towards the vintage Alhambra pendant? I really like the versatility of doubling the chain as well as wearing it as a longer single chain. Going to put in an extra jump ring as I find the single chain toooooo long.


I love the magic pendants!


----------



## tea4two

lasttotheparty said:


> So gorgeous on you! You wear it well [emoji178]



Thank you! This piece has been a long time coming; happy to have pulled the trigger and now we are twins![emoji8][emoji1317]


----------



## tea4two

klynneann said:


> It looks wonderful on you!  Great idea for an extra jump ring too. Will you have it put 2" in, or further?



Thank you very much! I am thinking that the second jump ring will be at least three inches from the jump ring that's on the chain. It's way too long for me to be worn as a single chain without adding a second jump ring. Wish I was told that a second jump ring would be free of charge within 90 days on my other magic necklace bought last year.


----------



## kimber418

tea4two said:


> Had a “magical” experience the other day; this will be my go-to everyday necklace. Does anyone else love magic Alhambra or do most of you gravitate towards the vintage Alhambra pendant? I really like the versatility of doubling the chain as well as wearing it as a longer single chain. Going to put in an extra jump ring as I find the single chain toooooo long.


This is beautiful!   I love how versatile the Magic Alhambra is.  I do not own one yet because I can never decide which one to get.  I think I will get either onyx or MOP.  Pave would be amazing!


----------



## klynneann

tea4two said:


> Thank you very much! I am thinking that the second jump ring will be at least three inches from the jump ring that's on the chain. It's way too long for me to be worn as a single chain without adding a second jump ring. Wish I was told that a second jump ring would be free of charge within 90 days on my other magic necklace bought last year.


That sounds great.  I never would have thought to do that!


----------



## nicole0612

tea4two said:


> Had a “magical” experience the other day; this will be my go-to everyday necklace. Does anyone else love magic Alhambra or do most of you gravitate towards the vintage Alhambra pendant? I really like the versatility of doubling the chain as well as wearing it as a longer single chain. Going to put in an extra jump ring as I find the single chain toooooo long.



It’s beautiful. I also love the magic Alhambra. What a good idea to add a jump ring!


----------



## tea4two

klynneann said:


> That sounds great.  I never would have thought to do that!



Me neither! It was my SA's idea; plus it didn't hurt that it was no charge[emoji2]


----------



## tea4two

nicole0612 said:


> It’s beautiful. I also love the magic Alhambra. What a good idea to add a jump ring!



Thank you! The magic alhambra is such a versatile piece tho many would prefer the smaller vintage alhambra. The additional jump ring was my SA's idea!


----------



## tea4two

kimber418 said:


> This is beautiful!   I love how versatile the Magic Alhambra is.  I do not own one yet because I can never decide which one to get.  I think I will get either onyx or MOP.  Pave would be amazing!



You can't go wrong with either the mop or onyx: both gorgeous stones. And of course the pave would be beyond beautiful!


----------



## lynne_ross

x


----------



## lasttotheparty

lynne_ross said:


> For the Canadian folks on here, Yorkdale in Toronto is doing a gift card promotion next week - 5% cash back. Can be used at VCA.


Ah-mazing!!! Thanks for posting lynne_ross!


----------



## cherylc

lynne_ross said:


> For the Canadian folks on here, Yorkdale in Toronto is doing a gift card promotion next week - 5% cash back. Can be used at VCA.



Oxford properties is actually doing 10% cash back if you go on Thursday, 5% is on the Friday. But you can’t buy the cards at Yorkdale, just at their other malls. but the cards can be used at yorkdale. If you check their website there’s more details. I’m thinking of getting them to find a guilloche purchase. heehee.


----------



## lynne_ross

cherylc said:


> Oxford properties is actually doing 10% cash back if you go on Thursday, 5% is on the Friday. But you can’t buy the cards at Yorkdale, just at their other malls. but the cards can be used at yorkdale. If you check their website there’s more details. I’m thinking of getting them to find a guilloche purchase. heehee.


Thanks!! I will look this up!


----------



## pigleto972001

Omg so jealous. I only got a 200 dollar gift card at neimans when I got my grey mop pave bracelet. Sigh


----------



## Israeli_Flava

@BBC @etoupebirkin This sounds like a crazy question but I want to know for sure answer... Soooo if we love one earring stone coloratoin and not the other (from the same pair) can I switch the same side (ie, right for right side) with a different pair that has a stone I love (obviously from the same style)??? Sorry but I'm picky as heck so just want to know tjhe answer from you lovely ladies rather than feeling like an idiot by an SA hahahahahha #dontjudgetheVCAnewb


----------



## nicole0612

Israeli_Flava said:


> @BBC @etoupebirkin This sounds like a crazy question but I want to know for sure answer... Soooo if we love one earring stone coloratoin and not the other (from the same pair) can I switch the same side (ie, right for right side) with a different pair that has a stone I love (obviously from the same style)??? Sorry but I'm picky as heck so just want to know tjhe answer from you lovely ladies rather than feeling like an idiot by an SA hahahahahha #dontjudgetheVCAnewb



Not usually, since the serial numbers would not match and it will be harder to sell the other non-matching set to another customer. However, I can’t say it is impossible for a certain customer/SA relationship.


----------



## klynneann

Israeli_Flava said:


> @BBC @etoupebirkin This sounds like a crazy question but I want to know for sure answer... Soooo if we love one earring stone coloratoin and not the other (from the same pair) can I switch the same side (ie, right for right side) with a different pair that has a stone I love (obviously from the same style)??? Sorry but I'm picky as heck so just want to know tjhe answer from you lovely ladies rather than feeling like an idiot by an SA hahahahahha #dontjudgetheVCAnewb


I agree with Nicole, I don't believe you can switch out one half of a pair.  Instead, I would ask to see a few different pairs so you can select the pair you like best.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

klynneann said:


> I agree with Nicole, I don't believe you can switch out one half of a pair.  Instead, I would ask to see a few different pairs so you can select the pair you like best.


Oh right! There is a serial number on each earring right?
Makes perfect sense.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Israeli_Flava said:


> @BBC @etoupebirkin This sounds like a crazy question but I want to know for sure answer... Soooo if we love one earring stone coloratoin and not the other (from the same pair) can I switch the same side (ie, right for right side) with a different pair that has a stone I love (obviously from the same style)??? Sorry but I'm picky as heck so just want to know tjhe answer from you lovely ladies rather than feeling like an idiot by an SA hahahahahha #dontjudgetheVCAnewb



As others have said, this is not Kosher. There are serial numbers on each earring that prevents this.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Unfortunately no, because of the serial numbers, although it’s my understanding that they do their best to match the stones.


----------



## Suzie

I have been invited to a VCA Alhambra event, eek, I have never been to such an event, what do I wear, what do I do????


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Suzie said:


> I have been invited to a VCA Alhambra event, eek, I have never been to such an event, what do I wear, what do I do????


OMG - what event? Sounds absolutely fascinating! I don’t understand why but I visit VCA wearing nothing VCA. I can’t explain it really.


----------



## Suzie

The theme is flora cocktail????


----------



## Suzie

The invite


----------



## lynne_ross

Finally decided on pave earrings. Bought the yg frivoles since they are stunning on their own for events, but also work for me to wear to work or just out and about for the day. 

@cherylc thanks for the info on the Oxford gift cards! Saved me a lot of money on this purchase.


----------



## cherylc

lynne_ross said:


> Finally decided on pave earrings. Bought the yg frivoles since they are stunning on their own for events, but also work for me to wear to work or just out and about for the day.
> 
> @cherylc thanks for the info on the Oxford gift cards! Saved me a lot of money on this purchase.



congrats lynne!!! they are stunning, glad i could help! [emoji4]


----------



## 911snowball

What a beautiful photo of these stunning earrings! Captures the sparkle- congrats on your new purchase. Love these.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lynne_ross said:


> Finally decided on pave earrings. Bought the yg frivoles since they are stunning on their own for events, but also work for me to wear to work or just out and about for the day.
> 
> @cherylc thanks for the info on the Oxford gift cards! Saved me a lot of money on this purchase.


LOVE!!!!!


----------



## pigleto972001

Soooo amazinggggg. I tried some pave earrings for fun. They just sparkle like crazy. Enjoy !


----------



## Suzie

lynne_ross said:


> Finally decided on pave earrings. Bought the yg frivoles since they are stunning on their own for events, but also work for me to wear to work or just out and about for the day.
> 
> @cherylc thanks for the info on the Oxford gift cards! Saved me a lot of money on this purchase.


Simply stunning!


----------



## diva lee

lynne_ross said:


> Finally decided on pave earrings. Bought the yg frivoles since they are stunning on their own for events, but also work for me to wear to work or just out and about for the day.
> 
> @cherylc thanks for the info on the Oxford gift cards! Saved me a lot of money on this purchase.



These are absolutely beautiful [emoji7]! What a fantastic choice. Congrats!


----------



## Notorious Pink

lynne_ross said:


> Finally decided on pave earrings. Bought the yg frivoles since they are stunning on their own for events, but also work for me to wear to work or just out and about for the day.
> 
> @cherylc thanks for the info on the Oxford gift cards! Saved me a lot of money on this purchase.



Beautiful! These are definitely on my list!!!


----------



## Toronto24

lynne_ross said:


> Finally decided on pave earrings. Bought the yg frivoles since they are stunning on their own for events, but also work for me to wear to work or just out and about for the day.
> 
> @cherylc thanks for the info on the Oxford gift cards! Saved me a lot of money on this purchase.



Beautiful! Congrats! So great you could take advantage of the Oxford gift card offer. I had looked it up when it was mentioned here but unfortunately was unable to go on Thursday. Maybe next year... [emoji4]


----------



## Louish

lynne_ross said:


> Finally decided on pave earrings. Bought the yg frivoles since they are stunning on their own for events, but also work for me to wear to work or just out and about for the day.
> 
> @cherylc thanks for the info on the Oxford gift cards! Saved me a lot of money on this purchase.



Breathtaking


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Fashionphile has a 20 motif WG Onyx listed for under 14K. I already own it or I would be all over it. Has the certificate and everything with it.


----------



## Suzil

I am glad you bring this up! I am eyeing another piece that also comes with certificate and was wondering how reputable is fashionpile? If anyone has experience here, I’d love to hear your thoughts! 


ALLinTHEbag said:


> Fashionphile has a 20 motif WG Onyx listed for under 14K. I already own it or I would be all over it. Has the certificate and everything with it.


----------



## nicole0612

Suzil said:


> I am glad you bring this up! I am eyeing another piece that also comes with certificate and was wondering how reputable is fashionpile? If anyone has experience here, I’d love to hear your thoughts!



On the other end of the question, I am selling a pair of earrings and got a message from someone who wanted to purchase after requesting my full name and street address to verify with VCA that the certificate and serial number match my purchase history. Will VCA verify this very personal information or is this some sort of scam?


----------



## luvprada

I’ve purchased from Fashionphile many times. I’ve sent two of the VCA necklaces to NY for lengthening. They are definitely ‘real’.


----------



## klynneann

nicole0612 said:


> On the other end of the question, I am selling a pair of earrings and got a message from someone who wanted to purchase after requesting my full name and street address to verify with VCA that the certificate and serial number match my purchase history. Will VCA verify this very personal information or is this some sort of scam?


I doubt that VCA would verify that information with them.  That's a breach of confidentiality or some such.  I would never want a store I frequent to give out that information to anyone who calls.


----------



## pigleto972001

Agreed that sounds super shady. I wouldn’t want just anyone to have that info. As far as I know you can send in the pieces to Van Cleef to evaluate but have to pay a fee. They can look up the serial number to see if it matches.


----------



## gagabag

Suzie said:


> The invite



Suzie I got invited to this too! But I declined as I’d be overseas! It would have been great meeting you. Let us know how it went! My SA kept hypeing it up, lol! As I couldn’t go, he sent me the Alhambra book instead. Soo excited for you!


----------



## nicole0612

klynneann said:


> I doubt that VCA would verify that information with them.  That's a breach of confidentiality or some such.  I would never want a store I frequent to give out that information to anyone who calls.





pigleto972001 said:


> Agreed that sounds super shady. I wouldn’t want just anyone to have that info. As far as I know you can send in the pieces to Van Cleef to evaluate but have to pay a fee. They can look up the serial number to see if it matches.



Thank you! I thought it sounded very unlikely as well, but the woman was so emphatic that I became concerned. I’m glad to know they wouldn’t give out my personal information!


----------



## innerpeace85

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Fashionphile has a 20 motif WG Onyx listed for under 14K. I already own it or I would be all over it. Has the certificate and everything with it.


Fashionphile has pave YG Frivole earrings $3K under retail. If I wasn't saving that piece for a milestone, I would have jumped on it


----------



## Suzie

gagabag said:


> Suzie I got invited to this too! But I declined as I’d be overseas! It would have been great meeting you. Let us know how it went! My SA kept hypeing it up, lol! As I couldn’t go, he sent me the Alhambra book instead. Soo excited for you!


Oh what a shame, it would have been lovely to meet you also. I wonder if there will be any other purse forum members there? Hubby is not coming now so I will have to go on my own as I have never been to one of these events before, not sure what to expect. Hopefully bubbles!!!


----------



## Meowwu

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Fashionphile has pave YG Frivole earrings $3K under retail. If I wasn't saving that piece for a milestone, I would have jumped on it


I checked it out and it’s a gorgeous pair!!! 

I also noticed a pair of pure Alhambra at an awesome price it has scratches all over. I have been searching for a pair of pure Alhambra but was hoping that someone here would share an action photo before I actually purchase a pair. This pair though... I am not sure. Can VCA polish the earrings for us?


----------



## etoupebirkin

nicole0612 said:


> On the other end of the question, I am selling a pair of earrings and got a message from someone who wanted to purchase after requesting my full name and street address to verify with VCA that the certificate and serial number match my purchase history. Will VCA verify this very personal information or is this some sort of scam?


Under no circumstances would I reveal that type information prior to purchase. You could be potentially opening yourself for scams or burglaries.


----------



## Lij

Question! 

Does Alhambra white gold come in the sweet size for the one motif necklace? 

Can you let me know what sizes the white gold Alhambra one motif necklace comes in?


----------



## nicole0612

etoupebirkin said:


> Under no circumstances would I reveal that type information prior to purchase. You could be potentially opening yourself for scams or burglaries.



Thank you, that is terrifying, a burglary did not even enter my mind.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Has anyone else fallen hard for Graff butterflies?


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> Has anyone else fallen hard for Graff butterflies?



I actually love the Stephen Webster butterflies (Fly By Night). Haven’t seen the Graff, I will check them out!


----------



## Aimee3

etoupebirkin said:


> Has anyone else fallen hard for Graff butterflies?



OMG. NOW I have fallen Étoupebirkin, lol.  Gorgeous, especially the full diamond strap butterfly watches.  Sigh...


----------



## etoupebirkin

I went to a Graff event at my local Saks. Most of the pieces were incredible, but way beyond my budget. The sapphire/diamond butterfly studs were just perfect and not too outrageously priced. The studs have cup shaped earring backs that make them sit perfectly on my ear.


----------



## Notorious Pink

They’re very pretty but not for me. A number of the designs seem derivative - Tiffany’s Victoria line, Cartier’s Orchidee - and I only really like the actual design of the butterflies on the outline series.

I like a bold butterfly...but also currently obsessed with some house pieces by London Jewelers so I really just cannot even look at anything else!!!


----------



## Aimee3

etoupebirkin said:


> I went to a Graff event at my local Saks. Most of the pieces were incredible, but way beyond my budget. The sapphire/diamond butterfly studs were just perfect and not too outrageously priced. The studs have cup shaped earring backs that make them sit perfectly on my ear.



Would love to see if you don’t mind posting photos. The cup shaped backs sound interesting


----------



## etoupebirkin

I don’t have the earrings yet. When I get them, I’ll post pics.


----------



## PennyD2911

Lij said:


> Question!
> 
> Does Alhambra white gold come in the sweet size for the one motif necklace?
> 
> Can you let me know what sizes the white gold Alhambra one motif necklace comes in?



You can find the information you are looking for at
vancleefarples.com.


----------



## ccfun

etoupebirkin said:


> Has anyone else fallen hard for Graff butterflies?


Me too. I also like their bow necklace...Sigh...


----------



## izzyParis

I need help and am hoping that I can get some advice from more experienced vca lovers.  I am not a ring person, but I took the plunge and ordered the vca perlee clovers ring in size 52 (medium model), because I couldn’t resist.  I think that I will mostly wear the ring on my right middle finger but the ring is a bit loose. Is it best to have the ring a bit loose?  It’s currently winter where I live,  so I assume that in the summer that my hands will swell more than currently, so having it be a bit loose now might be beneficial? If I exchange for one size down to a size 51 then that would be the small model, so less bling but should that matter?  I don’t plan on sleeping or exercising with the ring, so I feel as though it doesn’t need to be too snug.  Any thoughts or comments are appreciated as I am a bit outside my comfort zone with rings.  Thank you!


----------



## texasbrooke

izzyParis said:


> View attachment 4269180
> 
> 
> I need help and am hoping that I can get some advice from more experienced vca lovers.  I am not a ring person, but I took the plunge and ordered the vca perlee clovers ring in size 52 (medium model), because I couldn’t resist.  I think that I will mostly wear the ring on my right middle finger but the ring is a bit loose. Is it best to have the ring a bit loose?  It’s currently winter where I live,  so I assume that in the summer that my hands will swell more than currently, so having it be a bit loose now might be beneficial? If I exchange for one size down to a size 51 then that would be the small model, so less bling but should that matter?  I don’t plan on sleeping or exercising with the ring, so I feel as though it doesn’t need to be too snug.  Any thoughts or comments are appreciated as I am a bit outside my comfort zone with rings.  Thank you!



I have the same ring. I would keep the medium model. The bling factor between the small and medium is virtually the same. I find since the ring is wider I notice it is looser fitting when my hands are cold vs warm.  For example, in the summer sometimes I take the ring off and it will have left an imprint. When it’s cooler it slides off easily. I think the width makes it fit differently and more sensitive to fluctuations when fingers swell or shrink than a thinner ring if that makes sense. Enjoy it. I love mine!


----------



## izzyParis

texasbrooke said:


> I have the same ring. I would keep the medium model. The bling factor between the small and medium is virtually the same. I find since the ring is wider I notice it is looser fitting when my hands are cold vs warm.  For example, in the summer sometimes I take the ring off and it will have left an imprint. When it’s cooler it slides off easily. I think the width makes it fit differently when fingers swell or shrink than a thinner ring if that makes sense. Enjoy it. I love mine!



Thank you very much!


----------



## Mali_

Not bad for NM: https://www.neimanmarcus.com/c/nm-jewelry-cat68310740


----------



## DreamingPink

I found a pristine turquoise 5 motif bracelet but it cost 9k
What do you ladies and gents think of the price, considering how rare the bracelet is? TIA


----------



## Sakong

Hello,

I would like to have your advice (who specially own 10 motif) on changing the original length. 

I fell in love with the Guilloche necklace. I am not a bracelet person but initially plan to buy the necklace and bracelet together so I can wear them separately or together as a 15-motif. Sadly the bracelet is just too long... and prefer to shorten it. Then I guess I cannot link them anymore since the width would be different 

Option 1. is to wear the necklace only. In this case, would itbe better to add extra links to the necklace? How do they fell different the original vs lengthening?

Option 2. is to keep the original length for both and bear with the looseness of the bracelet.

Feel free to share your thoughts 

Thanks,


----------



## Notorious Pink

You can shorten it and still wear them together. I don’t think the difference will be that noticeable, and if it is, just wear the bracelet part behind your neck. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

MiniNavy said:


> I found a pristine turquoise 5 motif bracelet but it cost 9k
> What do you ladies and gents think of the price, considering how rare the bracelet is? TIA


Wow! Pricey! But it is rare. Do check out what happens if it is not authentic, money back guarantee and return policy etc.


Sakong said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to have your advice (who specially own 10 motif) on changing the original length.
> 
> Feel free to share your thoughts
> 
> Thanks,


VCA HK taught me to twist my bracelet, about 5 times. The bracelet will shorten and I can wear it without it slipping off. Very cool trick! That way, I dont have to take out any links and can use it together with my other bracelets to form a choker.


----------



## DreamingPink

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Wow! Pricey! But it is rare. Do check out what happens if it is not authentic, money back guarantee and return policy etc.
> 
> VCA HK taught me to twist my bracelet, about 5 times. The bracelet will shorten and I can wear it without it slipping off. That way, I dont have to take out any links and can use it together with my other bracelets to form a choker.



Yes there is money back policy, that's why I'm considering... but it's very hard to swallow the price... if blue agate comes in white gold then I wouldn't have this problem hehe


----------



## nicole0612

MiniNavy said:


> Yes there is money back policy, that's why I'm considering... but it's very hard to swallow the price... if blue agate comes in white gold then I wouldn't have this problem hehe



Is the bracelet in your preferred gold color?


----------



## DreamingPink

nicole0612 said:


> Is the bracelet in your preferred gold color?



Yes white gold!


----------



## nicole0612

MiniNavy said:


> Yes white gold!



If this is your favorite combo then I think the price is pretty good compared to others I have seen. I have overpaid for turquoise myself, but it’s the only option now, so I understand your dilemma.


----------



## DreamingPink

nicole0612 said:


> If this is your favorite combo then I think the price is pretty good compared to others I have seen. I have overpaid for turquoise myself, but it’s the only option now, so I understand your dilemma.


Thank you so much for the support! It means a lot to me! I will report back if I become the lucky owner of the turquoise bracelet


----------



## nicole0612

MiniNavy said:


> Thank you so much for the support! It means a lot to me! I will report back if I become the lucky owner of the turquoise bracelet



Please do, and good luck with your decision!


----------



## DreamingPink

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Wow! Pricey! But it is rare. Do check out what happens if it is not authentic, money back guarantee and return policy etc.
> 
> VCA HK taught me to twist my bracelet, about 5 times. The bracelet will shorten and I can wear it without it slipping off. Very cool trick! That way, I dont have to take out any links and can use it together with my other bracelets to form a choker.



This is a very helpful trick! But will it make the bracelet less durable in any way? TIA


----------



## Aimee3

MiniNavy said:


> This is a very helpful trick! But will it make the bracelet less durable in any way? TIA



That’s what I was wondering as well.


----------



## baghagg

MiniNavy said:


> I found a pristine turquoise 5 motif bracelet but it cost 9k
> What do you ladies and gents think of the price, considering how rare the bracelet is? TIA


Sometimes when I'm faced with this type of decision I contemplate what else I could purchase for the same amount; in this case which VCA piece(s) could I get for the same price..  usually this helps me decide.   Good luck and let us know your decision.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

MiniNavy said:


> This is a very helpful trick! But will it make the bracelet less durable in any way? TIA


I had the same concern too in the beginning - so I twist mine only 3 times. It is not so tight that the gold will snap. I could have clipped the clasp between the 4th and 5th motifs but I always struggle to take the bracelet off afterwards. Maybe VCA will put a jump ring between the 4th and 5th motif? If so, the problem is solved!


----------



## pigleto972001

Wow I tried this w twisting mine three times so the pave doesn’t flip. It seems to work better. Cool 

In regards to shortening the guilloche, if it’s too long it could scratch if it bangs against the surface.


----------



## DreamingPink

baghagg said:


> Sometimes when I'm faced with this type of decision I contemplate what else I could purchase for the same amount; in this case which VCA piece(s) could I get for the same price..  usually this helps me decide.   Good luck and let us know your decision.



I totally agree! In this case I could use the money to buy a 10 motif MOP necklace which is the biggest item on my (current) wishlist , but then I find myself returning to the "show us your turquoise pieces" thread and drooling over everyone's turquoise pieces over and over again, so I must confess I have a weakness for turquoise! And the seller said the bracelet was never worn, so I guess it's my only chance to own a brand new turquoise Alhambra...that's why I--just--bought--it
I hope I could justify the price when I receive it


----------



## nicole0612

MiniNavy said:


> I totally agree! In this case I could use the money to buy a 10 motif MOP necklace which is the biggest item on my (current) wishlist , but then I find myself returning to the "show us your turquoise pieces" thread and drooling over everyone's turquoise pieces over and over again, so I must confess I have a weakness for turquoise! And the seller said the bracelet was never worn, so I guess it's my only chance to own a brand new turquoise Alhambra...that's why I--just--bought--it
> I hope I could justify the price when I receive it



Congratulations! I hope it is perfect!


----------



## DreamingPink

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I had the same concern too in the beginning - so I twist mine only 3 times. It is not so tight that the gold will snap. I could have clipped the clasp between the 4th and 5th motifs but I always struggle to take the bracelet off afterwards. Maybe VCA will put a jump ring between the 4th and 5th motif? If so, the problem is solved!



Yes that will be a great idea if VCA could do that! So do you twist all your bracelets instead of shortening them ?


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

MiniNavy said:


> I totally agree!
> I hope I could justify the price when I receive it


Congrats! Do post photos so that we can drool over it. "New" turquoise alhambra is impossible to find. I could not resist wearing mine and I take mine on every holiday. x


MiniNavy said:


> Yes that will be a great idea if VCA could do that! So do you twist all your bracelets instead of shortening them ?


Yes, I twist every bracelet when i wear it; otherwise, it will slip off my hand. it is like a necklace really, sometimes, it is impossible to keep a necklace straight ... I would likely add more links into my bracelets next year so that I can have a proper choker when I link 2 bracelets together.


----------



## DreamingPink

nicole0612 said:


> Congratulations! I hope it is perfect!



Thank you! Yes I am very excited and nervous at the same time!



Stardust Andromeda said:


> Congrats! Do post photos so that we can drool over it. "New" turquoise alhambra is impossible to find. I could not resist wearing mine and I take mine on every holiday.
> Yes, I twist every bracelet when i wear it; otherwise, it will slip off my hand. it is like a necklace really, sometimes, it is impossible to keep a necklace straight ... I would likely add more links into my bracelets next year so that I can have a proper choker when I link 2 bracelets together.



I remember the turquoise pieces that your SA reserved for you, GORGEOUS! Please post more modeling pics if you can
I will have to see if I wanna shorten the bracelet or twist it, like you said I'd love to link it for necklace too, and a shortened one will look weird due to different spacing


----------



## Ellen409

For those who have had the guilloche for a few months, how delicate is it?  I’m considering the bracelet and wanted to see if it scratches easily. Thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

Ellen409 said:


> For those who have had the guilloche for a few months, how delicate is it?  I’m considering the bracelet and wanted to see if it scratches easily. Thank you!



It has only been available for one month now


----------



## pigleto972001

Ellen409 said:


> For those who have had the guilloche for a few months, how delicate is it?  I’m considering the bracelet and wanted to see if it scratches easily. Thank you!



I have the same question too  might have to give it some more time.


----------



## Aimee3

How long will the guilloche pièces be available for?  Does anyone know?


----------



## Sakong

BBC said:


> You can shorten it and still wear them together. I don’t think the difference will be that noticeable, and if it is, just wear the bracelet part behind your neck.





Stardust Andromeda said:


> Wow! Pricey! But it is rare. Do check out what happens if it is not authentic, money back guarantee and return policy etc.
> 
> VCA HK taught me to twist my bracelet, about 5 times. The bracelet will shorten and I can wear it without it slipping off. Very cool trick! That way, I dont have to take out any links and can use it together with my other bracelets to form a choker.



Thank you for the info. very cool trick and definitely try this way!


----------



## sheanabelle

Hi Ladies--cannot locate this answer through all my google searches!
Does VCA make malachite earrings in the smaller sweet size for earrings?? 
And if so do you know what country?  TY~!


----------



## MYH

sheanabelle said:


> Hi Ladies--cannot locate this answer through all my google searches!
> Does VCA make malachite earrings in the smaller sweet size for earrings??
> And if so do you know what country?  TY~!



Unfortunately they do not make sweets in malachite.


----------



## sheanabelle

MYH said:


> Unfortunately they do not make sweets in malachite.


Thank you! Sad,


----------



## Phoenix123

My latest acquisition - vintage Alhambra pave bracelet in WG, shown here on its own and with my Lotus ring.

Now, I am lusting after the YG magic pave earrings and matching necklace or earrings.  And I am yearning for something lapis.


----------



## cherylc

Phoenix123 said:


> My latest acquisition - vintage Alhambra pave bracelet in WG, shown here on its own and with my Lotus ring.
> 
> Now, I am lusting after the YG magic pave earrings and matching necklace or earrings.  And I am yearning for something lapis.



sorry can’t see your bracelet because your RING!!! omg it is my dream VCA piece!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## cherylc

Ellen409 said:


> For those who have had the guilloche for a few months, how delicate is it?  I’m considering the bracelet and wanted to see if it scratches easily. Thank you!





pigleto972001 said:


> I have the same question too  might have to give it some more time.



i’ve worn it only a handful of times so i can’t see any damage yet but i do notice a small issue. because of the nature of the guilloche, being many mini grooves, i’ve noticed a different issue come up. the grooves easily pick up “skin” or something from your wrist and it makes the bracelet not shine as much. sorry if this is kinda gross sounding but i hope it makes sense. i also don’t know how to clean without damage so i need to ask my SA.


----------



## gagabag

Do we have a thread for special orders for alhambra? I was offered to make one but I do not know where to start! I need some inspiration!


----------



## valnsw

gagabag said:


> Do we have a thread for special orders for alhambra? I was offered to make one but I do not know where to start! I need some inspiration!



It would be great to have one. Can’t recall offhand but seems there was a thread for showing SO pieces?

It’s an interesting situation on the SO. 

Just sharing my experience. I was offered SO by my home boutique by virtue of being a regular customer while I was offered to do SO when I walked in to a boutique in North Asia without any purchase history. At the latter boutique, I was also shown a catalogue of the different combinations of stone and metals for SO and prices if I requested for it. 

Seems like it may not be a flat 30% premium across all stones. Some stones were lesser than 30% premium iirc. 

I need some inspiration, wondering if anybody has some experience to share?


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Phoenix123 said:


> My latest acquisition - vintage Alhambra pave bracelet in WG, shown here on its own and with my Lotus ring.
> 
> Now, I am lusting after the YG magic pave earrings and matching necklace or earrings.  And I am yearning for something lapis.


Oh, absolutely lovely! And I see you have “shortened” the bracelet too.


----------



## Notorious Pink

valnsw said:


> It would be great to have one. Can’t recall offhand but seems there was a thread for showing SO pieces?
> 
> It’s an interesting situation on the SO.
> 
> Just sharing my experience. I was offered SO by my home boutique by virtue of being a regular customer while I was offered to do SO when I walked in to a boutique in North Asia without any purchase history. At the latter boutique, I was also shown a catalogue of the different combinations of stone and metals for SO and prices if I requested for it.
> 
> Seems like it may not be a flat 30% premium across all stones. Some stones were lesser than 30% premium iirc.
> 
> I need some inspiration, wondering if anybody has some experience to share?



Omg a catalogue??!? I would have LOVED to have seen it.


----------



## birkin10600

Phoenix123 said:


> My latest acquisition - vintage Alhambra pave bracelet in WG, shown here on its own and with my Lotus ring.
> 
> Now, I am lusting after the YG magic pave earrings and matching necklace or earrings.  And I am yearning for something lapis.


Stunning collection! [emoji7]


----------



## Phoenix123

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Oh, absolutely lovely! And I see you have “shortened” the bracelet too.



Hehe, yes. I've been wearing it twisted.  Will send it in to be properly shortened in the new year.


----------



## Goldilush

Ellen409 said:


> For those who have had the guilloche for a few months, how delicate is it?  I’m considering the bracelet and wanted to see if it scratches easily. Thank you!


Just had a discussion with my fantastic SA about the Guilloche and she recommends the earrings or necklace over the bracelet because the finish cannot be easily polished if  scratched. I haven't seen the pieces in person but she said they are stunning IRL - and they are currently only in stock in North America.


----------



## valnsw

BBC said:


> Omg a catalogue??!? I would have LOVED to have seen it.



Yes there was a catalogue. 

I remembered mop with rg 5 motif bracelet, onyx with wg 5 motif bracelet. Mainly the vintage Alhambra and magic Alhambra lignes.


----------



## bags to die for

I believe the special order is specifically for mop, grey mop and onyx with any colour gold. And not pendants or necklaces. There is a book/catalogue.  Can't remember what VCA called it.


----------



## valnsw

bags to die for said:


> I believe the special order is specifically for mop, grey mop and onyx with any colour gold. And not pendants or necklaces. There is a book/catalogue.  Can't remember what VCA called it.



In the catalogue that I was shown (which was not that thin in my opinion), I saw necklaces (this one for sure as I took a snapshot) and bracelets based on what I can remember. Not sure about earrings as I did not enquire then. Stone wise, I saw those stones that you mentioned, didn’t get to flip through all pages to see any other stone that can be SO. 

Perhaps different countries have different SO offerings. For reference, I was shown the catalogue when I was at the boutique in North Asia.


----------



## bags to die for

Then maybe it was just not pendants.  I asked about a Magic grey mop with white gold necklace to match my SO bracelet and it was definite no.


----------



## hopiko

Phoenix123 said:


> My latest acquisition - vintage Alhambra pave bracelet in WG, shown here on its own and with my Lotus ring.
> 
> Now, I am lusting after the YG magic pave earrings and matching necklace or earrings.  And I am yearning for something lapis.


Gorgeousness!!  Congrats on the new bracelet!  Maybe “Rose de Noel” in Lapis?  The clip had been around for the holidays!  Post whatever goodies you get!


----------



## Phoenix123

hopiko said:


> Gorgeousness!!  Congrats on the new bracelet!  Maybe “Rose de Noel” in Lapis?  The clip had been around for the holidays!  Post whatever goodies you get!



OMG!  I'd DIE if ever I were to get that! lol


----------



## Phoenix123

Phoenix123 said:


> Now, I am lusting after the YG magic Alhambra pave earrings and matching necklace or *earrings*.  And I am yearning for something lapis.



I meant bracelet!  lol


----------



## innerpeace85

My last purchase for 2018:



Happy holidays everyone!!!


----------



## innerpeace85

Phoenix123 said:


> My latest acquisition - vintage Alhambra pave bracelet in WG, shown here on its own and with my Lotus ring.
> 
> Now, I am lusting after the YG magic pave earrings and matching necklace or earrings.  And I am yearning for something lapis.


Congrats on your newest purchase!! Your VCA collection is to stunning!!


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,
For those who own the 2 motif Alhambra earrings, how often do you get to wear them? Are they versatile and do they go with a lot of outfits? I tried them on about a month back and can't get them out of mind!! They are stunning and look perfect size even when I wear my hair back. I was surprised at how much I liked them. What do you all think? Thanks!


----------



## birkin10600

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> For those who own the 2 motif Alhambra earrings, how often do you get to wear them? Are they versatile and do they go with a lot of outfits? I tried them on about a month back and can't get them out of mind!! They are stunning and look perfect size even when I wear my hair back. I was surprised at how much I liked them. What do you all think? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4282518


Look so amazing on you.


----------



## Rami00

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> For those who own the 2 motif Alhambra earrings, how often do you get to wear them? Are they versatile and do they go with a lot of outfits? I tried them on about a month back and can't get them out of mind!! They are stunning and look perfect size even when I wear my hair back. I was surprised at how much I liked them. What do you all think? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4282518


Looks reallyyy nice on you!


----------



## Coconuts40

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> For those who own the 2 motif Alhambra earrings, how often do you get to wear them? Are they versatile and do they go with a lot of outfits? I tried them on about a month back and can't get them out of mind!! They are stunning and look perfect size even when I wear my hair back. I was surprised at how much I liked them. What do you all think? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4282518



These look so wonderful on you!!!


----------



## wisconsin

They look gorgeous on you.
I was at the boutique this weekend and they seemed very popular. A lot of ladies were trying them on.


----------



## MYH

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> For those who own the 2 motif Alhambra earrings, how often do you get to wear them? Are they versatile and do they go with a lot of outfits? I tried them on about a month back and can't get them out of mind!! They are stunning and look perfect size even when I wear my hair back. I was surprised at how much I liked them. What do you all think? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4282518


I have these earrings and wear them a fair amount. Everything from lunch with my GFs to dinner out with hubs. I’d even wear them to work. 

I’m not really a T shirt and jeans type of gal but I do think they would pair well if you were going for an elevated T-shirt/jeans outfit with blazer and flats. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## MyDogTink

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> For those who own the 2 motif Alhambra earrings, how often do you get to wear them? Are they versatile and do they go with a lot of outfits? I tried them on about a month back and can't get them out of mind!! They are stunning and look perfect size even when I wear my hair back. I was surprised at how much I liked them. What do you all think? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4282518



Hi. I haven’t posted lately but do love checking out everyone’s beautiful VCA.

The two motif earrings are amongst my favorite. I wish VCA had more in this line. I have these and the carnelian w/ tiger eye and wear them often. They look beautiful on you.


----------



## etoupebirkin

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> For those who own the 2 motif Alhambra earrings, how often do you get to wear them? Are they versatile and do they go with a lot of outfits? I tried them on about a month back and can't get them out of mind!! They are stunning and look perfect size even when I wear my hair back. I was surprised at how much I liked them. What do you all think? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4282518


L O V E this!!! These earrings look beautiful on you!!!


----------



## Ellen409

Pulled the trigger... I’m a little nervous about how delicate it may be but I couldn’t resist. 



Happy holidays!


----------



## cece1

Ellen409 said:


> Pulled the trigger... I’m a little nervous about how delicate it may be but I couldn’t resist.
> View attachment 4284331
> 
> 
> Happy holidays!


Stunning!!!  Congrats on the holiday purchase!


----------



## Louish

Ellen409 said:


> Pulled the trigger... I’m a little nervous about how delicate it may be but I couldn’t resist.
> View attachment 4284331
> 
> 
> Happy holidays!



It's gorgeous


----------



## innerpeace85

Thanks everyone for the replies! I am still deciding between the 2 motif earrings and the magic necklace. But are stunning and it is very hard to decide.


----------



## valnsw

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies! I am still deciding between the 2 motif earrings and the magic necklace. But are stunning and it is very hard to decide.
> View attachment 4284819



Perhaps you can look at your existing collection to see which one can complement existing pieces. 

Are you more of a necklace or earrings person?

Just based on the pieces themselves, I prefer the magic necklace to the 2 motif white mop earclips. Reason being, I prefer the 2 motif earclips to be of different stones or pave / stone combination to show the contrast. 

The contrast of the different stones in the magic necklace would be the deciding factor.


----------



## TankerToad

Necklace !!!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

TankerToad said:


> Necklace !!!!!


I agree!!!
And TT has the BEST taste and style!!!


----------



## Aimee3

TankerToad said:


> Necklace !!!!!



The necklace is more of a statement piece than the earrings, at least to my eyes.  (But I’m not a big fan of dangling g earrings)


----------



## pigleto972001

I’m not an earrings girl but the necklace is a weird length and might be tricky to wear with certain tops. I wish they had a shorter one of the 16 motif that was round [emoji38]


----------



## innerpeace85

Thanks for the input everybody! I will update here once I make a decision.
Happy holidays !!


----------



## Notorious Pink

pigleto972001 said:


> I’m not an earrings girl but the necklace is a weird length and might be tricky to wear with certain tops. I wish they had a shorter one of the 16 motif that was round [emoji38]



I have the necklace and that was a concern of mine, but so far Ive yet to find a neckline that doesn’t work with it.


----------



## wisconsin

They are both statement pieces I feel.
Depends on the price of both pieces and what your needs are.
Waiting to see what you decide.


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> I agree!!!
> And TT has the BEST taste and style!!!



You are too kind 
Need to PM you to catch up [emoji173]️


----------



## etoupebirkin

Yes!!!
 Back at you!!!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Something blue ...


----------



## hopiko

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Something blue ...


Did you?  Hehehe


----------



## lisawhit

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Something blue ...


And to you


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

hopiko said:


> Did you?  Hehehe



I didn’t . I stuck to the light blue version instead. But I am so delighted to come across not one but two rare RdN.


----------



## park56

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Something blue ...


Omg I just saw one too. Are you in Asia?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Something blue ...



OMG. OMG OMG OMG!!!!! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## nicole0612

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Something blue ...



You have the magic touch in finding these! So beautiful!


----------



## kat99

Came across this and had to share for anyone interested - 20 motif WG Onyx

https://www.fashionphile.com/van-cl...yx-20-motifs-vintage-alhambra-necklace-311534


----------



## Phoenix123

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Something blue ...



Merry Christmas to you, too.

And it's soooo gorgeous!!


----------



## Phoenix123

Ladies,

For those of you that own a Vintage Alhambra pave bracelet in WG, what do you pair it with?

I like matchy-matchy, but don't really have any other Vintage or Magic Alhambra at the moment.  Bought the Vintage pave earrings but felt they were too small, so returned them.  I won't get Magic earrings in WG pave bc I am planning to purchase the YG version.  Now, the Vintage pave 10-motif necklace is prob out of the realm of possibility due to its higher price.  Also tried on the Vintage pave pendant in WG but felt it too small/ not eye-catching enough (for *me*).

So, now I am wearing that bracelet with either larger diamond studs or mini/ smaller pave Lotus earrings.  But I am yearning for something else Alhambra.


----------



## TankerToad

Phoenix123 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> For those of you that own a Vintage Alhambra pave bracelet in WG, what do you pair it with?
> 
> I like matchy-matchy, but don't really have any other Vintage or Magic Alhambra at the moment.  Bought the Vintage pave earrings but felt they were too small, so returned them.  I won't get Magic earrings in WG pave bc I am planning to purchase the YG version.  Now, the Vintage pave 10-motif necklace is prob out of the realm of possibility due to its higher price.  Also tried on the Vintage pave pendant in WG but felt it too small/ not eye-catching enough (for *me*).
> 
> So, now I am wearing that bracelet with either larger diamond studs or mini/ smaller pave Lotus earrings.  But I am yearning for something else Alhambra.



It goes with everything 
Love that pave bracelet!


----------



## Phoenix123

I'm posting an inspirational pic of me trying on the Magic Alhambra in YG pave and VA necklace also in YG pave.

Would this be too much?


----------



## Toronto24

Phoenix123 said:


> I'm posting an inspirational pic of me trying on the Magic Alhambra in YG pave and VA necklace also in YG pave.
> 
> Would this be too much?



Nope, I don’t think it is too much! I tried this same combo when purchasing my magic pave earrings. It is stunning.


----------



## lisawhit

Phoenix123 said:


> I'm posting an inspirational pic of me trying on the Magic Alhambra in YG pave and VA necklace also in YG pave.
> 
> Would this be too much?


never too much


----------



## Phoenix123

Toronto24 said:


> Nope, I don’t think it is too much! I tried this same combo when purchasing my magic pave earrings. It is stunning.



Thank you for your reassurance.

Which gold Magic pave earrings did you get, WG or YG?  If you don't mind my asking.  I am leaning towards YG but am still not 100% sure.


----------



## Phoenix123

lisawhit said:


> never too much



Thank you for enabling.


----------



## Toronto24

Phoenix123 said:


> Thank you for your reassurance.
> 
> Which gold Magic pave earrings did you get, WG or YG?  If you don't mind my asking.  I am leaning towards YG but am still not 100% sure.



I purchased the YG. They look beautiful on you.


----------



## pigleto972001

Tried the magic YG for fun. 

So I heard 2 weeks after I got my extenders Van Cleef sent an email saying they won’t do them anymore. Don’t know why the about face ...


----------



## doloresmia

pigleto972001 said:


> Tried the magic YG for fun.
> 
> So I heard 2 weeks after I got my extenders Van Cleef sent an email saying they won’t do them anymore. Don’t know why the about face ...
> View attachment 4293174



Aweeeeesome! I love this necklace but don’t have the beautiful height you do.


----------



## etoupebirkin

doloresmia said:


> Aweeeeesome! I love this necklace but don’t have the beautiful height you do.


You can always double it. That’s what I do. In fact I was inspired by that photo to wear mine today.


----------



## diva lee

Phoenix123 said:


> I'm posting an inspirational pic of me trying on the Magic Alhambra in YG pave and VA necklace also in YG pave.
> 
> Would this be too much?



Definitely not too much. I think this looks very tasteful and elegant [emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## Coconuts40

Phoenix123 said:


> I'm posting an inspirational pic of me trying on the Magic Alhambra in YG pave and VA necklace also in YG pave.
> 
> Would this be too much?



Not too much at all, in fact you look stunning!!


----------



## couturequeen

Is anyone here looking for Rose de Noel earrings in turquoise? One may still be available at a boutique where I shop. Message me if you are interested.


----------



## Notorious Pink

couturequeen said:


> Is anyone here looking for Rose de Noel earrings in turquoise? One may still be available at a boutique where I shop. Message me if you are interested.



Trying NOT to PM you!!!!! [emoji170][emoji746][emoji170][emoji746][emoji170][emoji746][emoji170]


----------



## Phoenix123

Toronto24 said:


> I purchased the YG. They look beautiful on you.



Thank you!


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,
I am thinking about purchasing 6 motif magic Alhambra and I am wondering if it is better to buy through NM. Do you get points if you use the 6 or 12 months equal payments option? Do you get a gift card for the points? Thanks!


----------



## PennyD2911

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> I am thinking about purchasing 6 motif magic Alhambra and I am wondering if it is better to buy through NM. Do you get points if you use the 6 or 12 months equal payments option? Do you get a gift card for the points? Thanks!



In my experience @NM I received the incircle points gift card and promo financing.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Doubled


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 4297480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubled



Beautiful!


----------



## lisawhit

etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 4297480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubled


Love


----------



## Coconuts40

etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 4297480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubled



Jaw dropping gorgeous!!!


----------



## doloresmia

etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 4297480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubled



Whoa..... beautiful


----------



## Lisa-SH

etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 4297480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubled


Lovely and beautiful necklace. Also must be cold weather


----------



## jimmie staton

pigleto972001 said:


> Tried the magic YG for fun.
> 
> So I heard 2 weeks after I got my extenders Van Cleef sent an email saying they won’t do them anymore. Don’t know why the about face ...
> View attachment 4293174


Upset about them not doing extenders anymore... but not upset about your VCA Magic necklace... it is so awesome !
"J!m"


----------



## pigleto972001

Aw sorry about the extenders. And just an admirer of the magic ... not an owner, sadly. They let me try it on for funsies !


----------



## jimmie staton

pigleto972001 said:


> Aw sorry about the extenders. And just an admirer of the magic ... not an owner, sadly. They let me try it on for funsies !


It's okay... if I decided to do the extenders I will have to do custom from another source... even though no one will see or no that they are not VCA, I will and worry that it would bother me to no end... ego is involved... I am still working on that. I have the VCA Magic pendant in gold and black onyx, and the VCA Magic bracelet... I am a fan of the magic although I have the VCA vintage and the VCA Pure...  it's something about the VCA Magic that is so alluring. Are you going to eventually get that VCA Magic that looks so great on you? 
"J!m"


----------



## pigleto972001

Hopefully one day ! I would love the white gold version of it  I tried the magic bracelet though the hanging motif just doesn’t work for me. It’s too big


----------



## jimmie staton

pigleto972001 said:


> Hopefully one day ! I would love the white gold version of it  I tried the magic bracelet though the hanging motif just doesn’t work for me. It’s too big


oh… that's the part that attracted me to the VCA Magic bracelet... plus I love the fact that I don't see it on anyone else but me ... yet. lol
"J!m"


----------



## luvprada

VCA will still extend chains up to 2” (permanent extension). They will no longer make removable extenders.  Spoke to their NY office Monday.


----------



## nicole0612

luvprada said:


> VCA will still extend chains up to 2” (permanent extension). They will no longer make removable extenders.  Spoke to their NY office Monday.



I wonder what will happen to my Holiday necklace. I dropped it off 2-3 weeks ago for the removable extender while they were still offering them. It has not come back yet, so I really hope they don’t decide to add a permanent extender instead.


----------



## JeanGranger

Hi 

I’m fairly new to VCA.
 Does anyone here own Vintage Alhambra Bracelet in WG Chalcedony for a while and still wearing it often , loving it?

I need some convincing 



(Or any other beautiful VCA Bracelet in WG suggestion please)


----------



## Happyish

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> For those who own the 2 motif Alhambra earrings, how often do you get to wear them? Are they versatile and do they go with a lot of outfits? I tried them on about a month back and can't get them out of mind!! They are stunning and look perfect size even when I wear my hair back. I was surprised at how much I liked them. What do you all think? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4282518


They're stunning and more wearable than you might think.


----------



## Happyish

Phoenix123 said:


> I'm posting an inspirational pic of me trying on the Magic Alhambra in YG pave and VA necklace also in YG pave.
> 
> Would this be too much?


No!


----------



## izzyParis

luvprada said:


> VCA will still extend chains up to 2” (permanent extension). They will no longer make removable extenders.  Spoke to their NY office Monday.



I was told and experienced the same thing early 2018.  I wanted an extender for my vintage mop pendant and was told my only option was a permanent extension of up to the 2” and that the physical extender was no longer being offered.  So lucky to anyone that was able to make that happen last year. I am okay with the result,  not 100 just okay, as I would still have preferred a physical extender.  And now that I have recently purchased the magic mop pendant, I am contemplating how I want to handle but I am leaning towards outside VCA options.  Also, my VCA is white gold vs yellow gold, if that matters.


----------



## Happyish

Does anyone know if VCA ever made the sweet alhambra earrings in lapis/yg? 
Also, do you know if any of the boutiques still have the sweet alhambra earrings in yg/turquoise? 

Thank you


----------



## Happyish

luvprada said:


> VCA will still extend chains up to 2” (permanent extension). They will no longer make removable extenders.  Spoke to their NY office Monday.


For everyone who are bereft about the extender policy (I imagine it was done to prevent counterfeiting). 
I bought an extender several years ago but never use it. My SA suggested that I link two of my necklaces together and loop them twice around my neck. That way they can be arranged to any length. Also, for some reason they nest better than they did with the extender. Of course, there are other reasons for the extender, but if it was to wear two together, it worked better (for me) without.
Just a thought for anyone who thinks they're missing out.


----------



## wondery

Does anyone wear the 10 motif double wrapped as a bracelet?  It would be awesome, since I really want both but can only afford one at this time.


----------



## nicole0612

Happyish said:


> Does anyone know if VCA ever made the sweet alhambra earrings in lapis/yg?
> Also, do you know if any of the boutiques still have the sweet alhambra earrings in yg/turquoise?
> 
> Thank you



No to both, to my knowledge. I am certain the yellow gold turquoise sweets are not available from the boutique currently.


----------



## lynne_ross

wondery said:


> Does anyone wear the 10 motif double wrapped as a bracelet?  It would be awesome, since I really want both but can only afford one at this time.


For me the necklace would be way too big  as a double bracelet since my bracelets have a couple links removed. It wrap around 3 times with an extender - now you got me thinking!


----------



## Happyish

lynne_ross said:


> For me the necklace would be way too big  as a double bracelet since my bracelets have a couple links removed. It wrap around 3 times with an extender - now you got me thinking!





lynne_ross said:


> For me the necklace would be way too big  as a double bracelet since my bracelets have a couple links removed. It wrap around 3 times with an extender - now you got me thinking!


That would be great-but I'd be concerned about wear and tear . . .


----------



## AuthenticLux

etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 4297480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubled


Love!!!


----------



## jimmie staton

AuthenticLux said:


> Love!!!


I love it... I love this piece... seriously thinking about getting it... I favor the VCA Magic collection for myself... and I'm a man.
"J!m"


----------



## sbelle

I love everything about this photo!


----------



## JewelryLover101

Has anyone had experience purchasing from Fortrove?  I am considering purchasing a Van Cleef necklace from them but do not know anything about their reputation.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Happyish

Hi-I have bought many things from them. 

The pros: They are a nice family owned business. They are willing to negotiate and my experience has been that everything is authentic. However . . .

The cons: My last purchase was less than satisfactory. I bought something, which I didn't like. They gave me three days to return it; that was fine and I did so--at enormous cost I may add. They then made me wait _6 weeks_ for a refund. 

When the refund was not forthcoming, I called numerous times and sent emails to which there was no response. 

Finally, using my mother's phone which had a different caller ID, I reached one of the owners. She told me she couldn't issue the refund; they didn't have the money; someone had bought something on eBay and that eBay returns had priority. She said they would issue the refund as soon as possible, probably within a week. I finally did receive the money--but not within the next week. Instead I received partial payments over the course of _six weeks_. 

With that being said, if I were to buy from them again, it would be through a forum such as eBay or 1st Dibs where the buyer protection is absolute.


----------



## Happyish

JewelryLover101 said:


> Has anyone had experience purchasing from Fortrove?  I am considering purchasing a Van Cleef necklace from them but do not know anything about their reputation.  Thanks in advance!


Hi-I did not reply correctly! See my response at #14707. Sorry!!!


----------



## JewelryLover101

Happyish said:


> Hi-I did not reply correctly! See my response at #14707. Sorry!!!


Thanks so much!  This is very helpful information.  Unfortunately, the item I want is only listed on their website, not their eBay page.  What has been your experience with their prices?  They seem a bit high to me and weren't willing to come down much.


----------



## Happyish

I find they can be very high unless it's an item they've had a long time. If you call them directly, you should be able to negotiate a better price over the phone. However, they know the value of VCA so it's possible they will not come down much.


----------



## innerpeace85

Some inspiration pics on IG courtesy of @jadorethedream IG account :


----------



## lisawhit

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Some inspiration pics on IG courtesy of @jadorethedream IG account :
> View attachment 4313048
> View attachment 4313049
> View attachment 4313050


Love all the pins on the blue jean jacket, perfection!


----------



## Happyish

lisawhit said:


> Love all the pins on the blue jean jacket, perfection!


Was this a promotional shot for VCA? If not, that's someone with just too much money. Sorry, just my humble opinion.


----------



## Elina0408

Happyish said:


> Was this a promotional shot for VCA? If not, that's someone with just too much money. Sorry, just my humble opinion.


I think she is working for VCA


----------



## innerpeace85

Happyish said:


> Was this a promotional shot for VCA? If not, that's someone with just too much money. Sorry, just my humble opinion.


She works for VCA NY


----------



## Rami00

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Some inspiration pics on IG courtesy of @jadorethedream IG account :
> View attachment 4313048
> View attachment 4313049
> View attachment 4313050


I love how creative she is! Birdie  brooch on her booties looks so stunning...with my luck I would probably lose it within the first 10 mins..


----------



## Meowwu

Has anyone tried connecting two bracelets together as necklace? Does it work well? 

I am getting my second (third if counting a MOP one which I have re-homed) and am hoping to connect and use the two together as a necklace.


----------



## Rami00

Random question for you all - would you wear btf ring on your middle or ring finger? I can't seem to decide.. 
Please help. Thank you!


----------



## Meowwu

Rami00 said:


> Random question for you all - would you wear btf ring on your middle or ring finger? I can't seem to decide..
> Please help. Thank you!


Middle! Lol 

Are you pulling the trigger?


----------



## 4LV

Rami00 said:


> Random question for you all - would you wear btf ring on your middle or ring finger? I can't seem to decide..
> Please help. Thank you!


I wear mine on the middle finger. Hope that helps


----------



## Rami00

Meowwu said:


> Middle! Lol
> 
> Are you pulling the trigger?


yes sooo close


----------



## Rami00

4LV said:


> I wear mine on the middle finger. Hope that helps


thank you!


----------



## Bethc

I have the hummingbird pin and this pic is giving me heart palpitations [emoji15] I could never do this!


----------



## nicole0612

Meowwu said:


> Has anyone tried connecting two bracelets together as necklace? Does it work well?
> 
> I am getting my second (third if counting a MOP one which I have re-homed) and am hoping to connect and use the two together as a necklace.



@pigleto has played with wearing 2 bracelets + a removable extender as a necklace. There might be some photos on the forum that she previously pisted, otherwise I’m sure she wouldn’t mind sharing them


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh heyyy! Yes I put two bracelets together w the extender  it’s really hard if it’s just the two of them. My neck is not so slender 






My rose gold grey mop linked w my yellow gold bracelet.


----------



## Meowwu

nicole0612 said:


> @pigleto has played with wearing 2 bracelets + a removable extender as a necklace. There might be some photos on the forum that she previously pisted, otherwise I’m sure she wouldn’t mind sharing them


Thank you! You’re always so helpful!!


----------



## Meowwu

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh heyyy! Yes I put two bracelets together w the extender  it’s really hard if it’s just the two of them. My neck is not so slender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rose gold grey mop linked w my yellow gold bracelet.



Thank you so much for posting this! You look fabulous with the GMOP!!!  The length is so perfect with the extender. 

I am getting my second RC bracelet and I am hoping to connect the two to use as necklace. I don’t have a skinny neck (although yours look quite skinny to me), so I will definitely need an extender as well! 

I actually turned down an offer for 20 motif RC necklace and went with another bracelet instead. I wished they had 10 motif. But now that another RC bracelet is coming, this will definitely be my last RC piece (unless I can get RC SO for earrings or necklace).


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Bethc said:


> I have the hummingbird pin and this pic is giving me heart palpitations [emoji15] I could never do this!


I imagine the scratches, the knocks and the dents and i shudder too ...


----------



## Fidget38

Hi VCA fans, I’m finally thinking of starting my VCA collection. I’m a classic diamond studs earrings/necklace kind of girl so not very adventurous but I’m hoping to change this! I’m thinking of these pieces but need help choosing as I can’t get all of them in one go:

1. YG magic bracelet
2. YG magic earrings 
3. YG MOP Necklace 10 motif or YG magic necklace
4. Perlee RG bracelet

I wear a RG love bracelet with diamonds and I never take it off so any bracelet I get will need to work with the love. Any insights would be greatly welcome!


----------



## JewelryLover101

Just curious as to how much of a premium one should expect to pay on the secondhand market for previous years’ holiday limited edition pendants?  I am looking at several from previous years ago (onyx, pink porcelain and grey mother of pearl), but all listings that seem legitimate are at a pretty high premium over the original retail price.  I understand paying something over original retail, but I am not sure what is a reasonable amount.  Thanks!


----------



## pigleto972001

Seen on Instagram. 28k


----------



## pazt

Happyish said:


> Was this a promotional shot for VCA? If not, that's someone with just too much money. Sorry, just my humble opinion.



She works for VCA New York


----------



## ThisVNchick

I'm curious if anyone has sent their jewelry in for cleaning recently without the COA/receipt. I just went through a move and not sure where I put all of my paperwork/receipts/COA. While unpacking and inspecting my jewelry, I noticed some of my necklaces could go in for a professional cleaning. I've done a search on the forum and some say that the new policy for cleaning requires a receipt/COA? Can anyone confirm or offer a different experience? Thanks!


----------



## nicole0612

ThisVNchick said:


> I'm curious if anyone has sent their jewelry in for cleaning recently without the COA/receipt. I just went through a move and not sure where I put all of my paperwork/receipts/COA. While unpacking and inspecting my jewelry, I noticed some of my necklaces could go in for a professional cleaning. I've done a search on the forum and some say that the new policy for cleaning requires a receipt/COA? Can anyone confirm or offer a different experience? Thanks!



I have never sent my jewelry with the COA. I sent an item for repair as recently as 1 month ago. I hope it helps.


----------



## ThisVNchick

nicole0612 said:


> I have never sent my jewelry with the COA. I sent an item for repair as recently as 1 month ago. I hope it helps.



It does! Thanks!

Between reading on tPF and on yelp (for the BV store), it seems like this "new policy" might vary by store and/or SA. Hopefully, the store near me isn't as strict.


----------



## sbelle

ThisVNchick said:


> I'm curious if anyone has sent their jewelry in for cleaning recently without the COA/receipt. I just went through a move and not sure where I put all of my paperwork/receipts/COA. While unpacking and inspecting my jewelry, I noticed some of my necklaces could go in for a professional cleaning. I've done a search on the forum and some say that the new policy for cleaning requires a receipt/COA? Can anyone confirm or offer a different experience? Thanks!



My recent experience is that they will look up the serial number of the piece and see if it is in their system, registered as sold to you.


----------



## Happyish

My SA told me that before they took in any repairs or cleaned a piece they would require the original sales receipt. When I was in the store a few months ago, I asked, (while trying other pieces), if they could steam clean my fleurette necklace. They told me it would need to be sent to New York and that in order to do so they would need the original sales receipt.

This change in policy is absolutely ridiculous. This was at the Beverly Hills store. 

I have rarely made such a request. The refusal to do so as a matter of course, which every jeweler I have ever known has offered to do so, really turned me off.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Happyish said:


> My SA told me that before they took in any repairs or cleaned a piece they would require the original sales receipt.


Yikes! How original is original? We all know that unlike wrinkles, ink fades after time ... ???


----------



## Happyish

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Yikes! How original is original? We all know that unlike wrinkles, ink fades after time ... ???


Original means original. 
It's an issue, and I don't know how they can refuse to service their products without an original receipt--particularly since there's never been a reason to produce it until now. 
They also admit that VCA was sold through numerous doors (many of which have now been eliminated) and don't have access to that purchasing history. Just because you purchased a VCA item from some other retailer doesn't make it any less authentic or worthy of maintenance.
It's awful, because if a repair is done elsewhere VCA can say the item has been altered and is longer authentic, but the very reason you had to have the repair done elsewhere is because they won't do the repair b/c you can't produce the original receipt . . .


----------



## Aimee3

Happyish said:


> My SA told me that before they took in any repairs or cleaned a piece they would require the original sales receipt. When I was in the store a few months ago, I asked, (while trying other pieces), if they could steam clean my fleurette necklace. They told me it would need to be sent to New York and that in order to do so they would need the original sales receipt.
> 
> This change in policy is absolutely ridiculous. This was at the Beverly Hills store.
> 
> I have rarely made such a request. The refusal to do so as a matter of course, which every jeweler I have ever known has offered to do so, really turned me off.



The BH store doesn’t have the equipment to steam clean jewelry in the BH store and has to send pieces to NYC?  I think they told you that because you didn’t have the receipt with you (and why in the world would you have brought it with you, as it was a spur of the moment decision to clean the piece you were wearing while trying on some other items in the store).  I don’t think anyone expects a 15 minute cleaning usually done while you wait, should require a cross-country trip to NYC that could take over a week or 2!


----------



## cherylc

Aimee3 said:


> The BH store doesn’t have the equipment to steam clean jewelry in the BH store and has to send pieces to NYC?  I think they told you that because you didn’t have the receipt with you (and why in the world would you have brought it with you, as it was a spur of the moment decision to clean the piece you were wearing while trying on some other items in the store).  I don’t think anyone expects a 15 minute cleaning usually done while you wait, should require a cross-country trip to NYC that could take over a week or 2!



agreed, i’ve popped into the VCA store in Toronto a few times and my SA always offers to clean my items while I wait. never needed receipts. i didn’t even buy my pieces at that store. does it make sense that any boutique let alone a flagship like BH wouldn’t have a steam cleaner? so they never clean any of their pieces after being tried on by customers and need to ship them all to New York? highly unlikely. 

sorry that happened to you! unacceptable as a VCA client!


----------



## innerpeace85

I find it is overkill to wear Perlee clover+signature+pave bracelets together. What do you all think?


----------



## innerpeace85

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I find it is overkill to wear Perlee clover+signature+pave bracelets together. What do you all think?


Pic courtesy of Tati Youtube


----------



## Rami00

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Pic courtesy of Tati Youtube


I guess it depends on how someone carries it. I am not a perlée signature bracelet fan but clover and pavé, I would definitely wear together!
Dream stack - pics taken from the adorable.. swedishandstylish’s IG.


----------



## pigleto972001

This time I tried my unicorn ! The magic 16 motif in white gold. Looooove the motifs esp the grey MOP which were gorgeous !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Apparently I have only one pose with the magic. Haha.


----------



## baghagg

pigleto972001 said:


> This time I tried my unicorn ! The magic 16 motif in white gold. Looooove the motifs esp the grey MOP which were gorgeous !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I have only one pose with the magic. Haha.


Beautiful!


----------



## Toronto24

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I find it is overkill to wear Perlee clover+signature+pave bracelets together. What do you all think?



I love the combination of them together personally! I wish I felt it was overkill though. The perlee clover and pave are both on my wish list.


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> This time I tried my unicorn ! The magic 16 motif in white gold. Looooove the motifs esp the grey MOP which were gorgeous !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I have only one pose with the magic. Haha.



Really beautiful! You will bring it home one day! [emoji177]


----------



## innerpeace85

Rami00 said:


> I guess it depends on how someone carries it. I am not a perlée signature bracelet fan but clover and pavé, I would definitely wear together!
> Dream stack - pics taken from the adorable.. swedishandstylish’s IG.





Toronto24 said:


> I love the combination of them together personally! I wish I felt it was overkill though. The perlee clover and pave are both on my wish list.


I didn't mean to offend anybody. I just prefer wearing them individually.


----------



## Rami00

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I didn't mean to offend anybody. I just prefer wearing them individually.


Omg noooo. I just added few pics for eye candy! We all don’t need to like the same things....it kills the fun 
​


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I didn't mean to offend anybody. I just prefer wearing them individually.


I too love to wear them one at a time ... I am afraid of stacking because the pieces might scratch ...


----------



## WingNut

pigleto972001 said:


> This time I tried my unicorn ! The magic 16 motif in white gold. Looooove the motifs esp the grey MOP which were gorgeous !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I have only one pose with the magic. Haha.



Stunning!!! Hope you get it someday. I love GMOP.


----------



## Toronto24

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I didn't mean to offend anybody. I just prefer wearing them individually.



No offence taken! I truly wish I didn’t like the combo [emoji6]

It’s fun to have discussion. I like to see other’s likes and dislikes. Wish I would dislike more often than like though. These threads have been impactful to me as I have paid attention to things I would likely not have noticed and tried on my own.


----------



## lisawhit

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I find it is overkill to wear Perlee clover+signature+pave bracelets together. What do you all think?


love them together


----------



## Luvhcv

I love stacking.


----------



## Notorious Pink

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I find it is overkill to wear Perlee clover+signature+pave bracelets together. What do you all think?



Depends on the individual and your style. I am definitely a “more is more” kinda person!!! [emoji8]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Goals.


----------



## lynne_ross

Last fall I purchased the yg pave frivole earrings and I have been so surprised at how light they feel on my ears. I was expecting my ears to hurt from weight by end of day but they don’t at all. I also find them easy to wear with absolutely any outfit. Very versatile.


----------



## lynne_ross

BBC said:


> Goals.
> 
> View attachment 4321920


Now you have me contemplating the pave perlee! Love this stack!


----------



## Coconuts40

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I find it is overkill to wear Perlee clover+signature+pave bracelets together. What do you all think?



I think it depends on the outfit and the personality of the person.  I am a minimalist, I like to have one special piece stand out instead of stacking so I can see how this can be too much.   I do hope to get the Perlee Clover soon, and I plan to wear it on its own, but I also plan on purchase the pave and stacking it when I feel like being a bit bold, lol!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Rami00 said:


> I guess it depends on how someone carries it. I am not a perlée signature bracelet fan but clover and pavé, I would definitely wear together!
> Dream stack - pics taken from the adorable.. swedishandstylish’s IG.


All of these just appear too excessive IMHO.
More is not always more...........


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Goals.
> 
> View attachment 4321920


LOVE the thin pave with the diamond clover....


----------



## etoupebirkin

pigleto972001 said:


> This time I tried my unicorn ! The magic 16 motif in white gold. Looooove the motifs esp the grey MOP which were gorgeous !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I have only one pose with the magic. Haha.


This is breathtaking!!!


----------



## Luvhcv

BBC said:


> Goals.
> 
> View attachment 4321920


This is spectacular!


----------



## doloresmia

pigleto972001 said:


> This time I tried my unicorn ! The magic 16 motif in white gold. Looooove the motifs esp the grey MOP which were gorgeous !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I have only one pose with the magic. Haha.



Only pose necessary [emoji3] superhero style!


----------



## innerpeace85

Coconuts40 said:


> I think it depends on the outfit and the personality of the person.  I am a minimalist, I like to have one special piece stand out instead of stacking so I can see how this can be too much.   I do hope to get the Perlee Clover soon, and I plan to wear it on its own, but I also plan on purchase the pave and stacking it when I feel like being a bit bold, lol!



I am a very simple dresser and I prefer one standout piece - a blouse, jewelry, handbag or makeup. I absolutely love all the three pieces that the YouTuber wore and apart from the white gold set, she even has Perlee clover ring/bracelet in YG. In the picture I posted, I didn't like the bold makeup, sequin blazer and the stack of three Perlee bracelets fighting for attention. Once again, just my personal preference


----------



## Rami00

Toronto24 said:


> No offence taken! I truly wish I didn’t like the combo [emoji6]
> 
> It’s fun to have discussion. I like to see other’s likes and dislikes. Wish I would dislike more often than like though. These threads have been impactful to me as I have paid attention to things I would likely not have noticed and tried on my own.


I soooo feel your pain...that combo is harsh on my wallet. lol


----------



## jimmie staton

Luvhcv said:


> I love stacking.
> 
> View attachment 4321913


Now THAT'S A STACK ! Very nice... the VCA Signature Perlee in YG is on my list... just can't justify it to my Wife. lol
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

nicole0612 said:


> Really beautiful! You will bring it home one day! [emoji177]


I have the same elusive unicorn, but mine is in yellow gold... I really want this... I did purchase the VCA Magic bracelet and it is my favorite of my entire collection. The White MOP, the Grey MOP, the Black Onyx in Yellow gold and hanging dangling large pendant on chain attached to the bracelet is so amazing and hypnotic  ! Women and men can't stop looking at it... and neither can I. lol
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

lynne_ross said:


> Now you have me contemplating the pave perlee! Love this stack!


lovely goals... I am craving the same and with the Perlee Signature bracelet... don't have anymore room on my wrist, but want it anyway.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

BBC said:


> Goals.
> 
> View attachment 4321920


Love... So far... the nicest stack I seen 
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

BBC said:


> Depends on the individual and your style. I am definitely a “more is more” kinda person!!! [emoji8]


It depends on your personal style... More is more if you ask me... but I have been stacking since the 1988, I'm a man and my Wife loves it on me... and mostly everyone else does like it on me...Now I even have her stacking her Tiffany, because that's what she loves and only wants me to buy her... she has so much now, she can alternate bracelets... and in the beginning, she felt the same way about stacking, but now... she is a stack person.
"J!m"


----------



## doloresmia

texasgirliegirl said:


> All of these just appear too excessive IMHO.
> More is not always more...........



It is funny, I follow swedishandstylish and don’t remark on the bling when it shows up on my feed. But when Rami00 put this fun collage together, I felt the same as you. I think it isn’t the stack, it is the stack plus the exotic h plus the Chanel or Gucci or whoever outfit.... that becomes overload. bless her on being able to have what she has and grateful she shares so we can all ogle. I feel for myself a desire to be more low key.


----------



## lisawhit

BBC said:


> Goals.
> 
> View attachment 4321920


I absolutely love the single row diamond perlee bracelet....great goals for all!


----------



## park56

Happyish said:


> My SA told me that before they took in any repairs or cleaned a piece they would require the original sales receipt. When I was in the store a few months ago, I asked, (while trying other pieces), if they could steam clean my fleurette necklace. They told me it would need to be sent to New York and that in order to do so they would need the original sales receipt.
> 
> This change in policy is absolutely ridiculous. This was at the Beverly Hills store.
> 
> I have rarely made such a request. The refusal to do so as a matter of course, which every jeweler I have ever known has offered to do so, really turned me off.


Thins is outrageous. I wonder if this policy change is due to people bringing in super fakes for a back food authetication by asking pieces to be cleaned.


----------



## lisawhit

lynne_ross said:


> Last fall I purchased the yg pave frivole earrings and I have been so surprised at how light they feel on my ears. I was expecting my ears to hurt from weight by end of day but they don’t at all. I also find them easy to wear with absolutely any outfit. Very versatile.


Great information....nice to know....thank you


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> All of these just appear too excessive IMHO.
> More is not always more...........





padmaraman_1985 said:


> I am a very simple dresser and I prefer one standout piece - a blouse, jewelry, handbag or makeup. I absolutely love all the three pieces that the YouTuber wore and apart from the white gold set, she even has Perlee clover ring/bracelet in YG. In the picture I posted, I didn't like the bold makeup, sequin blazer and the stack of three Perlee bracelets fighting for attention. Once again, just my personal preference





doloresmia said:


> It is funny, I follow swedishandstylish and don’t remark on the bling when it shows up on my feed. But when Rami00 put this fun collage together, I felt the same as you. I think it isn’t the stack, it is the stack plus the exotic h plus the Chanel or Gucci or whoever outfit.... that becomes overload. bless her on being able to have what she has and grateful she shares so we can all ogle. I feel for myself a desire to be more low key.



Yes, @doloresmia exactly what I was going to say. It’s not just the stack, it’s the stack on top of the outfit on top of the shoes on top of the bag. That definitely looks excessive and showy. I tend to dress more minimalist.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Thanks for the love, everyone, on my picture. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]

I do want to get that clover bracelet as soon as possible. The pave is gorgeous to go with the other pieces, it just kind of kills me that it’s not that much less expensive than the clover!


----------



## Coconuts40

BBC said:


> Thanks for the love, everyone, on my picture. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> I do want to get that clover bracelet as soon as possible. The pave is gorgeous to go with the other pieces, it just kind of kills me that it’s not that much less expensive than the clover!



This is actually the reason why I haven't purchased the perlee clover yet - When I purchase it I know my next goal will be to get the perlee pave which is such a crazy price!...it's such a crazy cycle and I just need to stop somewhere.  I think I have issues and need a non shopping hobby!!


----------



## Louish

lisawhit said:


> I absolutely love the single row diamond perlee bracelet....great goals for all!



That's the one I like best too!


----------



## Toronto24

lynne_ross said:


> Last fall I purchased the yg pave frivole earrings and I have been so surprised at how light they feel on my ears. I was expecting my ears to hurt from weight by end of day but they don’t at all. I also find them easy to wear with absolutely any outfit. Very versatile.



I agree, I also don’t find them too heavy after wearing for the day.


----------



## Toronto24

Coconuts40 said:


> I think it depends on the outfit and the personality of the person.  I am a minimalist, I like to have one special piece stand out instead of stacking so I can see how this can be too much.   I do hope to get the Perlee Clover soon, and I plan to wear it on its own, but I also plan on purchase the pave and stacking it when I feel like being a bit bold, lol!



I am the same, I don’t like to wear too many pieces together. But I sure do admire them in pics!


----------



## lynne_ross

x


----------



## Luvhcv

BBC said:


> Thanks for the love, everyone, on my picture. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> I do want to get that clover bracelet as soon as possible. The pave is gorgeous to go with the other pieces, it just kind of kills me that it’s not that much less expensive than the clover!





Coconuts40 said:


> This is actually the reason why I haven't purchased the perlee clover yet - When I purchase it I know my next goal will be to get the perlee pave which is such a crazy price!...it's such a crazy cycle and I just need to stop somewhere.  I think I have issues and need a non shopping hobby!!


This is my thoughts exactly too.  I love the single row pave but the price is killing me.


----------



## Happyish

Coconuts40 said:


> This is actually the reason why I haven't purchased the perlee clover yet - When I purchase it I know my next goal will be to get the perlee pave which is such a crazy price!...it's such a crazy cycle and I just need to stop somewhere.  I think I have issues and need a non shopping hobby!!


Is there a 12-step program for VCA? As soon as I get one piece, I'm yearning for the next!


----------



## lisawhit

Happyish said:


> Is there a 12-step program for VCA? As soon as I get one piece, I'm yearning for the next!


I know....right there with you


----------



## Rami00

Ladies, I would like to pick your brains. 
I am thinking of adding a pair of yg earrings to my collection. I only have two pairs (Frivoles and Tiffany Victoria). Most of my jewelry is white gold and the only yg pieces I have are Vendôme pendant, Cartier double row juste en clou pavé and love bracelet. I am always struggling with what earrings should I pair the pendant with. Would VA yg pavé look too much? What are your thoughts? What would you pair it with? 
Thank you for your help


----------



## Rami00

lynne_ross said:


> For those in Canada, Yorkdale (and likely the other Oxford malls) have a gift card event on now where you get an extra 5% in gift cards. Can be used in VCA. I just got a bunch cause why not!


Thank you for sharing this information Lynne!


----------



## Coconuts40

Rami00 said:


> Ladies, I would like to pick your brains.
> I am thinking of adding a pair of yg earrings to my collection. I only have two pairs (Frivoles and Tiffany Victoria). Most of my jewelry is white gold and the only yg pieces I have are Vendôme pendant, Cartier double row juste en clou pavé and love bracelet. I am always struggling with what earrings should I pair the pendant with. Would VA yg pavé look too much? What are your thoughts? What would you pair it with?
> Thank you for your help



It's funny how fashion is cyclical - I used to dislike matchy jewelry sets, and now I am reconsidering - in fact I am really liking it now!.  I actually feel the VCA YG Pave Alhambra  would look wonderful with your beautiful necklace.  Because it is one motif, the pave earrings would compliment your necklace and I honestly think you can pull it off and make it look amazingly stylish without it being too much.

Your other option in VCA would be all YG Frivoles or the YG Pave Frivoles but since you already have frivoles, I seriously would consider the YG Pave Alhambra and you would rock it!


----------



## Rami00

Coconuts40 said:


> It's funny how fashion is cyclical - I used to dislike matchy jewelry sets, and now I am reconsidering - in fact I am really liking it now!.  I actually feel the VCA YG Pave Alhambra  would look wonderful with your beautiful necklace.  Because it is one motif, the pave earrings would compliment your necklace and I honestly think you can pull it off and make it look amazingly stylish without it being too much.
> 
> Your other option in VCA would be all YG Frivoles or the YG Pave Frivoles but since you already have frivoles, I seriously would consider the YG Pave Alhambra and you would rock it!


Thank you so much for your input! For some reason, it never ever bothered me before but since I have this pendant..I probably took myself on a long "overthinking trail" and somehow concluded that "I have no earrings to wear with this" lol
I shall take pics with pendant next time..hopefully it wont be to matchy-matchy!
Have a wonderful Monday xx


----------



## klynneann

Rami00 said:


> Ladies, I would like to pick your brains.
> I am thinking of adding a pair of yg earrings to my collection. I only have two pairs (Frivoles and Tiffany Victoria). Most of my jewelry is white gold and the only yg pieces I have are Vendôme pendant, Cartier double row juste en clou pavé and love bracelet. I am always struggling with what earrings should I pair the pendant with. Would VA yg pavé look too much? What are your thoughts? What would you pair it with?
> Thank you for your help


Rami, I usually either wear my mini YG frivoles with this pendant, or just simple yg ball studs (which pick up on the beaded edges of the pendant).  HTH!


----------



## lynne_ross

Rami00 said:


> Ladies, I would like to pick your brains.
> I am thinking of adding a pair of yg earrings to my collection. I only have two pairs (Frivoles and Tiffany Victoria). Most of my jewelry is white gold and the only yg pieces I have are Vendôme pendant, Cartier double row juste en clou pavé and love bracelet. I am always struggling with what earrings should I pair the pendant with. Would VA yg pavé look too much? What are your thoughts? What would you pair it with?
> Thank you for your help


I personally would stick with wearing your Victoria earrings with the pendant - I think they compliment each other beautifully. Diamonds go with everything! You seem to prefer WG and I would hesitate to add a pair of yg earrings to match one pendant, unless you think you would wear the yg earrings on their own or you plan to buy more yg pieces to wear them with.


----------



## Rami00

lynne_ross said:


> I personally would stick with wearing your Victoria earrings with the pendant - I think they compliment each other beautifully. Diamonds go with everything! You seem to prefer WG and I would hesitate to add a pair of yg earrings to match one pendant, unless you think you would wear the yg earrings on their own or you plan to buy more yg pieces to wear them with.


very good point, thank you so much.


----------



## Rami00

klynneann said:


> Rami, I usually either wear my mini YG frivoles with this pendant, or just simple yg ball studs (which pick up on the beaded edges of the pendant).  HTH!


Beautiful pairings. Yg ball studs like a very good idea, I will look into this option too.I believe Tiffanys hardware collections have it. Thank you!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Is reporting fakes on eBay akin to batting at windmills. I just reported a bunch of listings. Or is it more like Whack-a-Mole. Grrr.


----------



## etoupebirkin

The listings that I reported were sold as exact replicas — superfakes and priced about 1/3 of retail. My concern is that some unethical person will buy the items and re-sell them as real, authentic VCA.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Rami00 said:


> Ladies, I would like to pick your brains.
> I am thinking of adding a pair of yg earrings to my collection. I only have two pairs (Frivoles and Tiffany Victoria). Most of my jewelry is white gold and the only yg pieces I have are Vendôme pendant, Cartier double row juste en clou pavé and love bracelet. I am always struggling with what earrings should I pair the pendant with. Would VA yg pavé look too much? What are your thoughts? What would you pair it with?
> Thank you for your help


I’ve often been in the same position.
I have the yg pave vintage earrings but sometimes they just doesn’t feel right to me, so I’ve definitely struggled as well.
My current favorite (solution...ha) is to pair my pendants with the perlee hoops. With or without the diamonds, they are the perfect compliment imo....
The price is also very reasonable (for the plain hoops). 
Mine are pg but I wear them with my yg vintage pieces all the time and they still seem to match.


----------



## lisawhit

Rami00 said:


> Ladies, I would like to pick your brains.
> I am thinking of adding a pair of yg earrings to my collection. I only have two pairs (Frivoles and Tiffany Victoria). Most of my jewelry is white gold and the only yg pieces I have are Vendôme pendant, Cartier double row juste en clou pavé and love bracelet. I am always struggling with what earrings should I pair the pendant with. Would VA yg pavé look too much? What are your thoughts? What would you pair it with?
> Thank you for your help


the small gold perlee hoops are amazing


----------



## surfer

At the boutique right now and wow I love the pave thanks for the suggestions ladies. Now to decide on the 5 motif. Do you think it’s ok on me?


----------



## klynneann

surfer said:


> View attachment 4324167
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the boutique right now and wow I love the pave thanks for the suggestions ladies. Now to decide on the 5 motif. Do you think it’s ok on me?


They’re both gorgeous on you!


----------



## WingNut

surfer said:


> View attachment 4324167
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the boutique right now and wow I love the pave thanks for the suggestions ladies. Now to decide on the 5 motif. Do you think it’s ok on me?



STUNNING!


----------



## gagabag

surfer said:


> View attachment 4324167
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the boutique right now and wow I love the pave thanks for the suggestions ladies. Now to decide on the 5 motif. Do you think it’s ok on me?



Both look gorgeous on you!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

surfer said:


> View attachment 4324167
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the boutique right now and wow I love the pave thanks for the suggestions ladies. Now to decide on the 5 motif. Do you think it’s ok on me?


Gorgeous!
One of the details that make this piece so striking is the gray mother of pearl. Thie one you have selected has a beautiful characteristic.


----------



## EpiFanatic

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I find it is overkill to wear Perlee clover+signature+pave bracelets together. What do you all think?



Too much for me but it looks beautiful on her. She rocks it.


----------



## surfer

texasgirliegirl said:


> Gorgeous!
> One of the details that make this piece so striking is the gray mother of pearl. Thie one you have selected has a beautiful characteristic.



Thank you! For now I can’t buy them all as I love the wearability of the onyx just a little more. Might get the 10+5 onyx first.  It’s so tempting though!!!!


----------



## Phoenix123

Rami00 said:


> Ladies, I would like to pick your brains.
> I am thinking of adding a pair of yg earrings to my collection. I only have two pairs (Frivoles and Tiffany Victoria). Most of my jewelry is white gold and the only yg pieces I have are Vendôme pendant, Cartier double row juste en clou pavé and love bracelet. I am always struggling with what earrings should I pair the pendant with. Would VA yg pavé look too much? What are your thoughts? What would you pair it with?
> Thank you for your help



Hmm, how about diamond studs set in YG?  Diamond studs are neutral and go with everything, IMHO.


----------



## Phoenix123

surfer said:


> View attachment 4324209
> View attachment 4324207
> View attachment 4324197
> 
> 
> Thank you! For now I can’t buy them all as I love the wearability of the onyx just a little more. Might get the 10+5 onyx first.  It’s so tempting though!!!!



Oooh, so you got the pink gold pave Alhambra earrings.  GORGE!!

I like the combo you showed.  I am rather partial to Onyx myself.

(Btw, would you mind sharing details of your ering?  It looks beautiful).


----------



## surfer

Phoenix123 said:


> Oooh, so you got the pink gold pave Alhambra earrings.  GORGE!!
> 
> I like the combo you showed.  I am rather partial to Onyx myself.
> 
> (Btw, would you mind sharing details of your ering?  It looks beautiful).



Will pm you regarding my eRing!

Now I am torn. The SA suggested getting the 5 motif and the 6 motif magic first as the GMOP is gorgeous on this one. There were two to choose from. She said it can be worn more casual once combined. 

Thenshe said to get the 10 motif later as that’s not as hardness to get.

What do you think? She showed me other ways to combine the two.

They are all so pretty argh. Which combos do you girls think I should go for now?


----------



## Phoenix123

surfer said:


> View attachment 4324282
> View attachment 4324283
> View attachment 4324284
> 
> 
> Will pm you regarding my eRing!
> 
> Now I am torn. The SA suggested getting the 5 motif and the 6 motif magic first as the GMOP is gorgeous on this one. There were two to choose from. She said it can be worn more casual once combined.
> 
> Thenshe said to get the 10 motif later as that’s not as hardness to get.
> 
> What do you think? She showed me other ways to combine the two.
> 
> They are all so pretty argh. Which combos do you girls think I should go for now?



Cool!  Thanks.

You're considering the pave+grey MOP in RG bracelet?  If so, if I were you, I'd get that and a 5-motif onyx bracelet.


----------



## surfer

Phoenix123 said:


> Cool!  Thanks.
> 
> You're considering the pave+grey MOP in RG bracelet?  If so, if I were you, I'd get that and a 5-motif onyx bracelet.


Actually no the opposite- I am thinking of the 5 onyx and the 6 magic motif first then the onyx 10 after. I love the pave and gmop but it’s not practical for my current lifestyle :/


----------



## gagabag

surfer said:


> Actually no the opposite- I am thinking of the 5 onyx and the 6 magic motif first then the onyx 10 after. I love the pave and gmop but it’s not practical for my current lifestyle :/



I think the 6 magic motif looks spectacular! More so than the 10+5 onyx, imo.


----------



## surfer

gagabag said:


> I think the 6 magic motif looks spectacular! More so than the 10+5 onyx, imo.


Yes I am trying to ignore it but I keep coming back to it. Do you think it’s hard to wear casually though? And would it look weird to join the 5 motif onyx to the 6 magic motif for a longer style gagabag?

Thank you!


----------



## surfer

Also tried this on for fun today. Wow it’s heavy and substantial and I think about 70k or 90k I can’t and don’t want to remember haha


----------



## gagabag

surfer said:


> Yes I am trying to ignore it but I keep coming back to it. Do you think it’s hard to wear casually though? And would it look weird to join the 5 motif onyx to the 6 magic motif for a longer style gagabag?
> 
> Thank you!



I think you could rock it either way. It suits your dress in the photos, looks very chic! Imo, you could add 5motif onyx to wear it longer as long as you wear your hair down so it’s not that obvious


----------



## Rami00

@texasgirliegirl @lisawhit Thank you ladies! Added to my list of 'try on".


----------



## Aimee3

BBC said:


> Thanks for the love, everyone, on my picture. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> I do want to get that clover bracelet as soon as possible. The pave is gorgeous to go with the other pieces, it just kind of kills me that it’s not that much less expensive than the clover!



The clover bracelet (bangle) is 24,600$ and the thin pave is around 11,000$. You can definitely wear the clover alone (it’s a statement by itself) but the thin pave is quite narrow and looked rather insignificant  to me.


----------



## Phoenix123

Aimee3 said:


> The clover bracelet (bangle) is 24,600$ and the *thin pave is around 11,000$*. You can definitely wear the clover alone (it’s a statement by itself) but the thin pave is quite narrow and looked rather insignificant  to me.



Really?  That's not what I recall.


----------



## Rami00

Aimee3 said:


> The clover bracelet (bangle) is 24,600$ and the thin pave is around 11,000$. You can definitely wear the clover alone (it’s a statement by itself) but the thin pave is quite narrow and looked rather insignificant  to me.


hmm maybe it's a typo and you meant $21k? Clover in white gold is $33,800 Canadian and one row pavé in wg is $26,800.


----------



## Aimee3

Maybe we are talking about 2 different bracelets?  I was referring to the bangle with the pave clovers. I think it’s called the perlée clover bangle.  The thin all pave bracelet was the thin bangle with one line of pavé diamonds.


----------



## Aimee3

Oops you are correct re pave bangle at 21k. I was sure I was told 11,000$ when I tried it on and I didn’t think it was worth it at 11,000$.  I’m shocked to see it’s priced at 21,000$.  [emoji15]


----------



## Phoenix123

I think I need to go on a 12-step programme too! haha

(Missing in the pic is my pair of Onyx LE earrings which have gone in for repair/ servicing)


----------



## Louish

surfer said:


> View attachment 4324167
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the boutique right now and wow I love the pave thanks for the suggestions ladies. Now to decide on the 5 motif. Do you think it’s ok on me?



Wow you look beautiful


----------



## Alena21

Phoenix123 said:


> I think I need to go on a 12-step programme too! haha
> 
> (Missing in the pic is my pair of Onyx LE earrings which have gone in for repair/ servicing)


Beautiful collection


----------



## surfer

Louish said:


> Wow you look beautiful


Awe too kind thank you Louish


----------



## surfer

Phoenix123 said:


> I think I need to go on a 12-step programme too! haha
> 
> (Missing in the pic is my pair of Onyx LE earrings which have gone in for repair/ servicing)


I want to see the goodies out too please haha


----------



## Phoenix123

surfer said:


> I want to see the goodies out too please haha



Lol.  I posted them in the "family portrait" thread.  Let me know if you'd like to see anything up close. I'd happily and shamelessly post them here.


----------



## surfer

Phoenix123 said:


> Lol.  I posted them in the "family portrait" thread.  Let me know if you'd like to see anything up close. I'd happily and shamelessly post them here.


You know I am a sucker for anything VCA


----------



## Phoenix123

So, I got approval for a SO for a single motif Magic Alhambra pendant in grey MOP in RG.  I also enquired about pricing for a 5-motif bracelet and 10-motif necklace.  These are what I was told:

- Single motif Magic pendant in grey MOP: SGD 10,600 (USD 7,850) vs "regular" Magic pendant, say a white MOP, at SGD 7,750 (USD 5,740)
- 5 motif Vintage bracelet at SGD 7,250 (USD 5,370)
- 10 motif Vintage necklace at SGD 14,500  (USD 10,740)

What do you think of the pricing?

Also, I am confused and not sure what to go for .  Any word of advice from you ladies?  FYI, I have the Magic pave earrings in YG, the 2018 holiday pendant in yellow MOP and a Perlee Clover in RG, as well as the LE onyx earrings in RG.

Also, for some of you that have SO'ed the grey MOP, how do you control/ manage the colouring and the iridescence ?  I think some flash green & blue whereas others flash pink & peach & orange.  Also, I hear some grey MOP can be very dull/ flat.

Appreciate any advice you may have.


----------



## lisawhit

Aimee3 said:


> Oops you are correct re pave bangle at 21k. I was sure I was told 11,000$ when I tried it on and I didn’t think it was worth it at 11,000$.  I’m shocked to see it’s priced at 21,000$.  [emoji15]


If it were $11,000 it would already be on my wrist!  I love this perlee single row diamond bracelet!


----------



## Phoenix123

lisawhit said:


> If it were $11,000 it would already be on my wrist!  I love this perlee single row diamond bracelet!



+1


----------



## Rami00

Phoenix123 said:


> I think I need to go on a 12-step programme too! haha
> 
> (Missing in the pic is my pair of Onyx LE earrings which have gone in for repair/ servicing)


The perfect eye candy I need on this  veryyyyyyyyyyy cold day here!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

lisawhit said:


> If it were $11,000 it would already be on my wrist!  I love this perlee single row diamond bracelet!



Same here, Lisa!  I think my heart fluttered a bit when I saw the 11k.  Sadly, it was short lived because I knew better.


----------



## Phoenix123

Phoenix123 said:


> So, I got approval for a SO for a single motif Magic Alhambra pendant in grey MOP in RG.  I also enquired about pricing for a 5-motif bracelet and 10-motif necklace.  These are what I was told:
> 
> - Single motif Magic pendant in grey MOP: SGD 10,600 (USD 7,850) vs "regular" Magic pendant, say a white MOP, at SGD 7,750 (USD 5,740)
> - 5 motif Vintage bracelet at SGD 7,250 (USD 5,370)
> - 10 motif Vintage necklace at SGD 14,500  (USD 10,740)
> 
> What do you think of the pricing?
> 
> Also, I am confused and not sure what to go for .  Any word of advice from you ladies?  FYI, I have the Magic pave earrings in YG, the 2018 holiday pendant in yellow MOP and a Perlee Clover in RG, as well as the LE onyx earrings in RG.
> 
> Also, for some of you that have SO'ed the grey MOP, how do you control/ manage the colouring and the iridescence ?  I think some flash green & blue whereas others flash pink & peach & orange.  Also, I hear some grey MOP can be very dull/ flat.
> 
> Appreciate any advice you may have.



Not one single comment?

An alternative for me is to wait for something else to come along, a HG of some sort...though at the moment, I have no idea what that is yet (like many of you, something turquoise or lapis would be absolutely amazing, but that would just be a pipe dream for me).


----------



## pigleto972001

I love grey mop too mixed with other stones like the magic or diamonds  if they could guarantee a 10 motif for example could have really pretty stones it could be worth it 

My vca said something new is coming out in May. No hints though !


----------



## Phoenix123

pigleto972001 said:


> I love grey mop too mixed with other stones like the magic or diamonds  if they could guarantee a 10 motif for example could have really pretty stones it could be worth it
> 
> My vca said something new is coming out in May. No hints though !



That's just it though.  My SA says that they can't guarantee the quality/ colouring that I prefer, and that they'd just choose "the best one" available. Me thinks "best" is pretty subjective - some people prefer blues & greens, whereas others like me prefer pinks & peaches...

Oooh, how exciting!!  I wonder what that'll be.

Thanks for your input.  Appreciate it.


----------



## 911snowball

Phoenix, I am a huge fan of gray MOP ! I had placed two SO's - one was a pair of magic earrings (they have arrived) and the other is a necklace (that will be picked up shortly) and I had no control over choosing the stones for either piece. Yes, it was a chance however I was confident that I would be pleased. For me, GMOP is a terrific neutral that goes with everything. It is so elegant.  
I think you should use your SO for something that truly makes your heart sing. If you have the slightest hesitation, I would wait until you are absolutely sure as there may be something else that will speak to you more.


----------



## valnsw

Phoenix123 said:


> So, I got approval for a SO for a single motif Magic Alhambra pendant in grey MOP in RG.  I also enquired about pricing for a 5-motif bracelet and 10-motif necklace.  These are what I was told:
> 
> - Single motif Magic pendant in grey MOP: SGD 10,600 (USD 7,850) vs "regular" Magic pendant, say a white MOP, at SGD 7,750 (USD 5,740)
> - 5 motif Vintage bracelet at SGD 7,250 (USD 5,370)
> - 10 motif Vintage necklace at SGD 14,500  (USD 10,740)
> 
> What do you think of the pricing?
> 
> Also, I am confused and not sure what to go for .  Any word of advice from you ladies?  FYI, I have the Magic pave earrings in YG, the 2018 holiday pendant in yellow MOP and a Perlee Clover in RG, as well as the LE onyx earrings in RG.
> 
> Also, for some of you that have SO'ed the grey MOP, how do you control/ manage the colouring and the iridescence ?  I think some flash green & blue whereas others flash pink & peach & orange.  Also, I hear some grey MOP can be very dull/ flat.
> 
> Appreciate any advice you may have.



Thanks for your info shared. 

I also asked about the iridescence / colour flashes of gmop if I were to SO and was told can’t guarantee it but will put in my preferences. 

Between the 3 options, I rather u go for the bracelet or 10 motif necklace. Reason being the magic pendant length is really way too long for my liking & comfort for wearing. Dangles & drops at an awkward point for me. I’m 5 ft 6 inches so u can pretty much guess how long it is on me if you are of similar height and Asian. 

For the SO price & premium u pay, it must be something you really love. So I would say u need to think whether buying without seeing the stones would justify the price.


----------



## Phoenix123

911snowball said:


> Phoenix, I am a huge fan of gray MOP ! I had placed two SO's - one was a pair of magic earrings (they have arrived) and the other is a necklace (that will be picked up shortly) and I had no control over choosing the stones for either piece. Yes, it was a chance however I was confident that I would be pleased. For me, GMOP is a terrific neutral that goes with everything. It is so elegant.
> I think you should use your SO for something that truly makes your heart sing. If you have the slightest hesitation, I would wait until you are absolutely sure as there may be something else that will speak to you more.



Thank you so much for your input.  Were they earrings close to/ did they match your preference?  If it's not too much trouble and if you feel comfortable, would you mind sharing pics?  I'd LOVE to see.  Which necklace did you choose?  Ooooh, I am sooo excited for you!!  And pricing-wise, were you quoted the same/ similar prices to what I've been quoted?  Again, please only share what you feel comfortable with.  I'm grateful for whatever you'd like to share.

Tbh, I haven't seen that many grey MOP pieces IRL.  Of the ones I saw, I love them all except 1 (a ring, which was pretty flat and had little iridescence).  I am pretty sure I love grey MOP.  I'm even willing to pay the extra premium, as long as I love the MOP.  I am leaning towards a Magic pendant, so that it'd match with my Magic pave earrings in YG as well as my LE Onyx earrings.

Thank you again for your post.  I'm super super excited for you!!  I agree that grey MOP is a great neutral and is super elegant too.


----------



## Phoenix123

valnsw said:


> Thanks for your info shared.
> 
> I also asked about the iridescence / colour flashes of gmop if I were to SO and was told can’t guarantee it but will put in my preferences.
> 
> Between the 3 options, I rather u go for the bracelet or 10 motif necklace. Reason being the magic pendant length is really way too long for my liking & comfort for wearing. Dangles & drops at an awkward point for me. I’m 5 ft 6 inches so u can pretty much guess how long it is on me if you are of similar height and Asian.
> 
> *For the SO price & premium u pay, it must be something you really love*. So I would say *u need to think whether buying without seeing the stones would justify the price*.



Thank you so much for sharing.  So, did you go ahead and place the SO?

Ah, I didn't realise about the pendant being awkward.  Are you talking about wearing it at its full length or doubled up (I was planning on doing the latter)?  You're nice and tall (perfect height actually IMO), esp compared to me!  I am super tiny, only 5' 1.5".  This is now giving me hesitation.  I was leaning towards the pendant, to match with my 2 pairs of Alhambra earrings (LE onyx and Magic pave in YG).  I currently wear my 2018 holiday pendant with an extended chain of 18.5".

I agree 100% with the bolded parts, hence my hesitation now.  What to do???

ETA: I remember seeing a grey MOP+pave 50th anniversary bracelet and it literally took my breath away!!  I'd never seen MOP being so beautiful before.  I haven't stopped thinking about it since then, lol.


----------



## Rami00

Phoenix123 said:


> Not one single comment?
> 
> An alternative for me is to wait for something else to come along, a HG of some sort...though at the moment, I have no idea what that is yet (like many of you, something turquoise or lapis would be absolutely amazing, but that would just be a pipe dream for me).


I think grey mop in rg will work beautifully with your perlée clover bracelet but the price point for SO is just too high, for me though.
You picked a pendant, necklace and bracelet - if you have to pick one out of these three which one it would be? You have an amazing collection already, are there any gaps you see that you are trying to fill?


----------



## Phoenix123

Rami00 said:


> I think grey mop in rg will work beautifully with your perlée clover bracelet but the price point for SO is just too high, for me though.
> You picked a pendant, necklace and bracelet - if you have to pick one out of these three which one it would be? You have an amazing collection already, are there any gaps you see that you are trying to fill?



Rami, thanks for your input.

I was thinking that too, that grey MOP in RG would complement my existing RG & YG pieces.

As for the gap, I was thinking that my 2018 holiday pendant matches very beautifully with my Magic earrings but the former looks tiny compared to the latter, hence the desire to order something more matching in size, ie a Magic pendant.  I also happen to love grey MOP.   I have to say though it's not really a gap per se, so not really a need (if one can justify jewellery being a need, lol, but YKWIM), more something extra.

In terms of a gap to be filled, I was thinking of ordering a Rolex Day-Date in RG, to complete the RY/YG bling wardrobe.  So not sure if a grey MOP Magic pendant in RG would fill that gap or just something more "frivolous" (again, I realise how silly that sounds, lol).  An alternative for the SO grey MOP pendant in Magic size would be the white MOP Magic.  But the white MOP has to have more golden hues to it, to match my Magic pave earrings in YG.

And I agree with you re the premium being rather high.


----------



## valnsw

Phoenix123 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing.  So, did you go ahead and place the SO?
> 
> Ah, I didn't realise about the pendant being awkward.  Are you talking about wearing it at its full length or doubled up (I was planning on doing the latter)?  You're nice and tall (perfect height actually IMO), esp compared to me!  I am super tiny, only 5' 1.5".  This is now giving me hesitation.  I was leaning towards the pendant, to match with my 2 pairs of Alhambra earrings (LE onyx and Magic pave in YG).  I currently wear my 2018 holiday pendant with an extended chain of 18.5".
> 
> I agree 100% with the bolded parts, hence my hesitation now.  What to do???
> 
> ETA: I remember seeing a grey MOP+pave 50th anniversary bracelet and it literally took my breath away!!  I'd never seen MOP being so beautiful before.  I haven't stopped thinking about it since then, lol.



I’m still contemplating the SO. Will wait and see what new items vca will launch this year first. Perhaps now it pays to wait given the downward price adjustment. 

Re: whether u should go ahead with the SO, I think you need to go with your heart. If that is the combination you want, go with it. So far, from the posts of the gmop SO, they all have turned out pretty nicely. 

I’m talking about wearing the magic pendant long that hits me at at awkward point. I will not double up as I have other pendants that I wear for the doubled up length. 

Not wanting to be an enabler but I think if u really like the bracelet, go for the 50th anniversary edition pave alternate gmop bracelet instead of SO if u can get a few pieces to choose from. You can stack with your perlee clover too. I’m also still thinking about it even though I went with the earclips.


----------



## pigleto972001

Ah the grey mop rose gold pave bracelet is awesome ! I have that  my grey mop is greenish/orange in the light. 






The grey mop for the magic 16 motif I tried was so amazingly pretty that I really did consider it. Sigh  I just have to post the pic again lol.


----------



## 911snowball

valnsw, I have been considering the 50th anniversary two motif earrings. I think they are stunning. I have always admired the drop style but found the 3 motif version overwhelming for me.  Do you find these to be wearable during both day and night?  Are they comfortable?  Do you reach for  them often? I could see myself wearing them  with jeans and a sweater as well as with jackets and dresses for work.


----------



## valnsw

911snowball said:


> Phoenix, I am a huge fan of gray MOP ! I had placed two SO's - one was a pair of magic earrings (they have arrived) and the other is a necklace (that will be picked up shortly) and I had no control over choosing the stones for either piece. Yes, it was a chance however I was confident that I would be pleased. For me, GMOP is a terrific neutral that goes with everything. It is so elegant.
> I think you should use your SO for something that truly makes your heart sing. If you have the slightest hesitation, I would wait until you are absolutely sure as there may be something else that will speak to you more.



Hi,

Are the magic earrings the single motif or 2 motif ones? I was asking about SO for 2 motifs and was told don’t have this combination. Had wanted the white mop / gmop combination in 2 motif earclips.


----------



## 911snowball

P, patience is a virtue.  You will have that necklace someday!!!  I think it was EmileH who once wrote she keeps her VCA wishlist on a a spreadsheet for planning purposes. I started doing that last year. It works!!


----------



## 911snowball

valsnw, my order was single motif for the earrings.


----------



## pigleto972001

911snowball said:


> P, patience is a virtue.  You will have that necklace someday!!!  I think it was EmileH who once wrote she keeps her VCA wishlist on a a spreadsheet for planning purposes. I started doing that last year. It works!!



Oooh how does that work ?? I need to learn [emoji173]️


----------



## 911snowball

I hadn't thought of mixing the white mop and the gray mop in a two drop style. That is a fabulous idea!  When I go to pick up my necklace, I will ask about this and see what they say.  It would be interesting to compare it to the response you received.


----------



## Phoenix123

valnsw said:


> I’m still contemplating the SO. Will wait and see what new items vca will launch this year first. Perhaps now it pays to wait given the downward price adjustment.
> 
> Re: whether u should go ahead with the SO, I think you need to go with your heart. If that is the combination you want, go with it. So far, from the posts of the gmop SO, they all have turned out pretty nicely.
> 
> I’m talking about wearing the magic pendant long that hits me at at awkward point. I will not double up as I have other pendants that I wear for the doubled up length.
> 
> Not wanting to be an enabler but I think if u really like the bracelet, go for the 50th anniversary edition pave alternate gmop bracelet instead of SO if u can get a few pieces to choose from. You can stack with your perlee clover too. I’m also still thinking about it even though I went with the earclips.



Ah ok.  It does pay to take time to think about a purchase.  I've found that for the pieces that rushed, mostly I've regretted buying afterwards.  But it's good to hear that for the grey MOP pieces that have been SO'ed have turned out nicely.  So yay for that - another point in favour of the SO grey MOP.

I see.  Yeah, I def will not wear it long, as it'd wear me rather than me wearing it, hahaha.

You're such an enabler!!  I do love that grey MOP+pave combo.  Truth be told, if I had a money tree, I'd jump at the necklace.  AND I am suuuuch a bracelet girl!!  Hmm...now I have even more thinking to do.

Thanks again for chiming in. x


----------



## Phoenix123

pigleto972001 said:


> Ah the grey mop rose gold pave bracelet is awesome ! I have that  my grey mop is greenish/orange in the light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grey mop for the magic 16 motif I tried was so amazingly pretty that I really did consider it. Sigh  I just have to post the pic again lol.



Thanks for posting the pics!!  Your bracelet is TDF!!


----------



## valnsw

911snowball said:


> valnsw, I have been considering the 50th anniversary two motif earrings. I think they are stunning. I have always admired the drop style but found the 3 motif version overwhelming for me.  Do you find these to be wearable during both day and night?  Are they comfortable?  Do you reach for  them often? I could see myself wearing them  with jeans and a sweater as well as with jackets and dresses for work.



I had them for about half a year. I won’t say I reach out for them all the time as I have other vca earclips to choose from to wear. I tend to wear it for more formal occasions but have also worn it with casual T with jeans / summer dress etc. 

It’s all about your mindset how you want to rock it.


----------



## valnsw

911snowball said:


> I hadn't thought of mixing the white mop and the gray mop in a two drop style. That is a fabulous idea!  When I go to pick up my necklace, I will ask about this and see what they say.  It would be interesting to compare it to the response you received.



Yes, please ask as I would like to know too. Thanks!


----------



## surfer

valnsw said:


> I had them for about half a year. I won’t say I reach out for them all the time as I have other vca earclips to choose from to wear. I tend to wear it for more formal occasions but have also worn it with casual T with jeans / summer dress etc.
> 
> It’s all about your mindset how you want to rock it.


Valnsw I have the same Balmain tee. We could be twins


----------



## surfer

Phoenix123 said:


> Thanks for posting the pics!!  Your bracelet is TDF!!


I am so tempted by that bracelet too. Wonder how much it is :0


----------



## Phoenix123

surfer said:


> I am so tempted by that bracelet too. Wonder how much it is :0



If memory serves, it should be around USD 13k.


----------



## pigleto972001

After the decrease in sept, closer to 12 [emoji5]


----------



## lynne_ross

Phoenix123 said:


> So, I got approval for a SO for a single motif Magic Alhambra pendant in grey MOP in RG.  I also enquired about pricing for a 5-motif bracelet and 10-motif necklace.  These are what I was told:
> 
> - Single motif Magic pendant in grey MOP: SGD 10,600 (USD 7,850) vs "regular" Magic pendant, say a white MOP, at SGD 7,750 (USD 5,740)
> - 5 motif Vintage bracelet at SGD 7,250 (USD 5,370)
> - 10 motif Vintage necklace at SGD 14,500  (USD 10,740)
> 
> What do you think of the pricing?
> 
> Also, I am confused and not sure what to go for .  Any word of advice from you ladies?  FYI, I have the Magic pave earrings in YG, the 2018 holiday pendant in yellow MOP and a Perlee Clover in RG, as well as the LE onyx earrings in RG.
> 
> Also, for some of you that have SO'ed the grey MOP, how do you control/ manage the colouring and the iridescence ?  I think some flash green & blue whereas others flash pink & peach & orange.  Also, I hear some grey MOP can be very dull/ flat.
> 
> Appreciate any advice you may have.


I was considering a 10 motif grey mop SO but I am still on the fence because I don’t like the idea of paying a premium and I am considering the 6 magic motif necklace and I don’t need both. 
For a 10 motif I would not be concerned about what the stones look like since I find all the grey motif gorgeous and I love most shades and with 10 stones you are bound to love a bunch. I would be hestitant to do a one motif necklace since you are relying on loving one single stone you don’t get to see ahead of time and paying a premium for it. Too much of a gamble for me.


----------



## Rami00

Phoenix123 said:


> Rami, thanks for your input.
> 
> I was thinking that too, that grey MOP in RG would complement my existing RG & YG pieces.
> 
> As for the gap, I was thinking that my 2018 holiday pendant matches very beautifully with my Magic earrings but the former looks tiny compared to the latter, hence the desire to order something more matching in size, ie a Magic pendant.  I also happen to love grey MOP.   I have to say though it's not really a gap per se, so not really a need (if one can justify jewellery being a need, lol, but YKWIM), more something extra.
> 
> In terms of a gap to be filled, I was thinking of ordering a Rolex Day-Date in RG, to complete the RY/YG bling wardrobe.  So not sure if a grey MOP Magic pendant in RG would fill that gap or just something more "frivolous" (again, I realise how silly that sounds, lol).  An alternative for the SO grey MOP pendant in Magic size would be the white MOP Magic.  But the white MOP has to have more golden hues to it, to match my Magic pave earrings in YG.
> 
> And I agree with you re the premium being rather high.


hahaha that's what I thought! You have done an awesome job picking up every piece...if it was me, at this point I would only add a special piece...which explains your desire for SO. How about adding that Rolex and completing the RG/YG wardrobe? I have a feeling that you would still want gmop pendant tho lol


----------



## Rami00

Phoenix123 said:


> Rami, thanks for your input.
> 
> I was thinking that too, that grey MOP in RG would complement my existing RG & YG pieces.
> 
> As for the gap, I was thinking that my 2018 holiday pendant matches very beautifully with my Magic earrings but the former looks tiny compared to the latter, hence the desire to order something more matching in size, ie a Magic pendant.  I also happen to love grey MOP.   I have to say though it's not really a gap per se, so not really a need (if one can justify jewellery being a need, lol, but YKWIM), more something extra.
> 
> In terms of a gap to be filled, I was thinking of ordering a Rolex Day-Date in RG, to complete the RY/YG bling wardrobe.  So not sure if a grey MOP Magic pendant in RG would fill that gap or just something more "frivolous" (again, I realise how silly that sounds, lol).  An alternative for the SO grey MOP pendant in Magic size would be the white MOP Magic.  But the white MOP has to have more golden hues to it, to match my Magic pave earrings in YG.
> 
> And I agree with you re the premium being rather high.


hahaha that's what I thought! You have done an awesome job picking up every piece...if it was me, at this point I would only add a special piece...which explains your desire for SO. How about adding that Rolex and completing the RG/YG wardrobe? I have a feeling that you would still want gmop pendant tho


----------



## surfer

lynne_ross said:


> I was considering a 10 motif grey mop SO but I am still on the fence because I don’t like the idea of paying a premium and I am considering the 6 magic motif necklace and I don’t need both.
> For a 10 motif I would not be concerned about what the stones look like since I find all the grey motif gorgeous and I love most shades and with 10 stones you are bound to love a bunch. I would be hestitant to do a one motif necklace since you are relying on loving one single stone you don’t get to see ahead of time and paying a premium for it. Too much of a gamble for me.


Phoenix this is totally my thought about your magic pendant. If it’s just one it’s sooooooo tricky. You would either love it or not. If there’s more than one then less of a risk. But in the end you should go for what you love. A bit of risk might pay off in the end


----------



## luvprada

valnsw said:


> I had them for about half a year. I won’t say I reach out for them all the time as I have other vca earclips to choose from to wear. I tend to wear it for more formal occasions but have also worn it with casual T with jeans / summer dress etc.
> 
> It’s all about your mindset how you want to rock it.



Stunning!


----------



## surfer

First time pairing these two together. Do you think the yg and rg look ok together?


----------



## say brooke

I recently bought the Frivole earrings WG with pave diamonds. Im wanting a pendant with it. I find the Frivole WG pave pendant too small so I checked to see if VCA would SO the larger size, which they would. The issue it Im still not happy with that size. What do you all think if I mixed it and got the Magic Alhambra Pendant in WG with Pave? Or is it best to match the earrings?? Confused!!


----------



## jimmie staton

say brooke said:


> I recently bought the Frivole earrings WG with pave diamonds. Im wanting a pendant with it. I find the Frivole WG pave pendant too small so I checked to see if VCA would SO the larger size, which they would. The issue it Im still not happy with that size. What do you all think if I mixed it and got the Magic Alhambra Pendant in WG with Pave? Or is it best to match the earrings?? Confused!!


Do what you like and like what you do. You can mix... it's still VCA. If you don't like the size of the Frivole pendant, don't force it... The Magic Pendant is amazing... you can double the chain to make it shorter or wear it long... you can't fail with the Magic pendant. I have it in YG black onyx and want another in MOP YG so I can wear both and switch up from double to long in MOP and Onyx at the same time. I'm greedy I guess. lol
"J!m"


----------



## cherylc

has anyone seen the guilloche earrings recently at their boutique? i waited too long and they’re all sold out here in Canada apparently! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]my SA says it may take 6-8 months for restock bc worldwide shortage.


----------



## Phoenix123

lynne_ross said:


> I was considering a 10 motif grey mop SO but I am still on the fence because I don’t like the idea of paying a premium and I am considering the 6 magic motif necklace and I don’t need both.
> For a 10 motif I would not be concerned about what the stones look like since I find all the grey motif gorgeous and I love most shades and with 10 stones you are bound to love a bunch. I would be hestitant to do a one motif necklace since you are relying on loving one single stone you don’t get to see ahead of time and paying a premium for it. Too much of a gamble for me.



Excellent point!!  I hadn't even thought about that.  Thank you, Lynne.


----------



## Phoenix123

Rami00 said:


> hahaha that's what I thought! You have done an awesome job picking up every piece...if it was me, at this point I would only add a special piece...which explains your desire for SO. How about adding that Rolex and completing the RG/YG wardrobe? I have a feeling that you would still want gmop pendant tho lol



Rami, thank you for your very lovely words.

I am going to get that Rolex Day-Date in solid Everose RG.  That'd complete my RG/YG wardrobe nicely, like you've said.

Now, I am itching for something SO.  Not sure what I'd like though.  @lynn_ross made and excellent point which hadn't even crossed my mind.  I really want a Magic pendant something to complement my Magic earrings in pave YG....not sure what though...


----------



## Phoenix123

surfer said:


> View attachment 4327129
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time pairing these two together. Do you think the yg and rg look ok together?



Those look beautiful together.  I mix and match my YG and RG all the time.


----------



## Happyish

surfer said:


> View attachment 4324167
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the boutique right now and wow I love the pave thanks for the suggestions ladies. Now to decide on the 5 motif. Do you think it’s ok on me?


Beautiful!


----------



## Happyish

Does anyone know what this VCA alhambra was called? Do you know if it came in multiple sizes? I seem to think that it did . . .


----------



## 4LV

say brooke said:


> I recently bought the Frivole earrings WG with pave diamonds. Im wanting a pendant with it. I find the Frivole WG pave pendant too small so I checked to see if VCA would SO the larger size, which they would. The issue it Im still not happy with that size. What do you all think if I mixed it and got the Magic Alhambra Pendant in WG with Pave? Or is it best to match the earrings?? Confused!!





I have this picture saved. Hope it will give you the visual to help you decide. 
I love it


----------



## Happyish

4LV said:


> View attachment 4327440
> 
> I have this picture saved. Hope it will give you the visual to help you decide.
> I love it


I think these two together are pretty gorgeous, and until I read your post a second time, did not recognize that you had mixed the pave frivole with the pave alhambra.  

I have the frivole earrings in YG in both the large and medium sizes and often mix them with my alhambra necklaces. I usually like things that match, but the fact they don't doesn't bother me. Instead,  because they are similarly shaped I think they're very compatible with one another.


----------



## Phoenix123

4LV said:


> View attachment 4327440
> 
> I have this picture saved. Hope it will give you the visual to help you decide.
> I love it



LOVE this combo!!


----------



## surfer

cherylc said:


> has anyone seen the guilloche earrings recently at their boutique? i waited too long and they’re all sold out here in Canada apparently! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]my SA says it may take 6-8 months for restock bc worldwide shortage.



I am in Australia and there’s only one pair and she has to bring them in from another city. Now it makes me wonder if I should grab it!!


----------



## Happyish

surfer said:


> I am in Australia and there’s only one pair and she has to bring them in from another city. Now it makes me wonder if I should grab it!!


Only if you want it . . . scarcity alone shouldn't be reason enough.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rami00 said:


> Ladies, I would like to pick your brains.
> I am thinking of adding a pair of yg earrings to my collection. I only have two pairs (Frivoles and Tiffany Victoria). Most of my jewelry is white gold and the only yg pieces I have are Vendôme pendant, Cartier double row juste en clou pavé and love bracelet. I am always struggling with what earrings should I pair the pendant with. Would VA yg pavé look too much? What are your thoughts? What would you pair it with?
> Thank you for your help



I would weigh in, but I’m probably not the person to ask - I wear my six motif necklace with my three motif earrings.


----------



## say brooke

4LV said:


> View attachment 4327440
> 
> I have this picture saved. Hope it will give you the visual to help you decide.
> I love it


Oh WOW! It does look great. The Magic Alhambra that i tried on was the pave with the shorter chain & is not removable. But its also $3700 less than this version. Amazed at the price difference!


----------



## sbelle

I love her pictures and love how well she wears the Magic size earrings !  

I am a huge fan of the Magic size and find that these days I wear them more than the Vintage size .


----------



## say brooke

Here are my options with my WG frivole pave earrings  The long Magic Pendant which is $3700 more & has a loop on the pendant or the short chain with the non detachable Magic pendant. I had just pulled the long chain back to get it closer to my neck, but the chain would be double if one is to wear it properly. Should I be spending another $3700 for the detachable one??


----------



## Notorious Pink

say brooke said:


> Here are my options with my WG frivole pave earrings  The long Magic Pendant which is $3700 more & has a loop on the pendant or the short chain with the non detachable Magic pendant. I had just pulled the long chain back to get it closer to my neck, but the chain would be double if one is to wear it properly. Should I be spending another $3700 for the detachable one??



Gorgeous on you!

If you’re never going to wear it long, then you have to decide if that option is really worth it for you. The non-detachable version lays really nicely on you.


----------



## Aimee3

say brooke said:


> Here are my options with my WG frivole pave earrings  The long Magic Pendant which is $3700 more & has a loop on the pendant or the short chain with the non detachable Magic pendant. I had just pulled the long chain back to get it closer to my neck, but the chain would be double if one is to wear it properly. Should I be spending another $3700 for the detachable one??



Are there diamonds on the “loop”?  I like the way that one looks hanging on the chain and because it’s a large pendant, a doubled chain would look very nice and substantial.  I had a thought...if you’d never wear it long, (doubled) would you be able to have VCA put a larger jump ring about 3/4 down on the chain so you could wear it longer, just not as long as the entire single length. Then you could have a length between doubles and fully long.  I don’t know what kind of clasp the chain has but if the jump ring doesn’t have to be very large it wouldn’t be noticeable.  Not sure I explained that clearly!


----------



## Phoenix123

Aimee3 said:


> Are there diamonds on the “loop”?  I like the way that one looks hanging on the chain and because it’s a large pendant, a doubled chain would look very nice and substantial.  I had a thought...if you’d never wear it long, (doubled) would you be able to have VCA put a larger jump ring about 3/4 down on the chain so you could wear it longer, just not as long as the entire single length. Then you could have a length between doubles and fully long.  I don’t know what kind of clasp the chain has but if the jump ring doesn’t have to be very large it wouldn’t be noticeable.  Not sure I explained that clearly!



I like this idea!

I also prefer the one with the loop rather than the one that cannot be detached.  I know you'd have to pay quite a bit more (make that quite a lot more, lol).  But if I were going to get this Magic pendant, that's what I'd get.  But of course, @say brooke, you're the one that's gonna be buying it and wearing it, whichever you get would be fabulous!!


----------



## sbelle

say brooke said:


> Here are my options with my WG frivole pave earrings  The long Magic Pendant which is $3700 more & has a loop on the pendant or the short chain with the non detachable Magic pendant. I had just pulled the long chain back to get it closer to my neck, but the chain would be double if one is to wear it properly. Should I be spending another $3700 for the detachable one??



In the end only you can decide what is right for you , But I chose the pave long Magic pendant.   

I love the diamonds on the bale but beyond that I love the versatility of the piece.  I tend to wear it long, but love the idea you can wear it 3 ways — long, on the jump ring, or doubled.  I have also used the chain with other pendants .

One thing I have noticed about myself is that how I wear my jewelry has evolved over time .  So years ago I wouldn’t have worn a long necklace, but now I wear them all the time .  I love that this piece can change with you.


----------



## Aimee3

sbelle said:


> In the end only you can decide what is right for you , But I chose the pave long Magic pendant.
> 
> I love the diamonds on the bale but beyond that I love the versatility of the piece.  I tend to wear it long, but love the idea you can wear it 3 ways — long, on the jump ring, or doubled.  I have also used the chain with other pendants .
> 
> One thing I have noticed about myself is that how I wear my jewelry has evolved over time .  So years ago I wouldn’t have worn a long necklace, but now I wear them all the time .  I love that this piece can change with you.



Yes to this!!! Necklaces were all about choker length, well, a long time ago, and now long is in style.  I have one piece that when I bought it I only wore it at around 15 1/2 inches and now I only seem to wear it at its original long length .  Jump rings make pieces more versatile.


----------



## rk4265

Is anything new coming out for Valentine’s Day?


----------



## Happyish

Yes--spend more! Just being facetious, but 1) jewelry shrinks and 2) I like the Magic with the bail (loop) much better. Looks more elegant.


----------



## say brooke

BBC said:


> Gorgeous on you!
> 
> If you’re never going to wear it long, then you have to decide if that option is really worth it for you. The non-detachable version lays really nicely on you.


Thanks!


----------



## say brooke

Aimee3 said:


> Are there diamonds on the “loop”?  I like the way that one looks hanging on the chain and because it’s a large pendant, a doubled chain would look very nice and substantial.  I had a thought...if you’d never wear it long, (doubled) would you be able to have VCA put a larger jump ring about 3/4 down on the chain so you could wear it longer, just not as long as the entire single length. Then you could have a length between doubles and fully long.  I don’t know what kind of clasp the chain has but if the jump ring doesn’t have to be very large it wouldn’t be noticeable.  Not sure I explained that clearly!


Think there are some small ones on the bail too. I do like your idea of having another jump ring on it. Thanks so much!


----------



## say brooke

sbelle said:


> In the end only you can decide what is right for you , But I chose the pave long Magic pendant.
> 
> I love the diamonds on the bale but beyond that I love the versatility of the piece.  I tend to wear it long, but love the idea you can wear it 3 ways — long, on the jump ring, or doubled.  I have also used the chain with other pendants .
> 
> One thing I have noticed about myself is that how I wear my jewelry has evolved over time .  So years ago I wouldn’t have worn a long necklace, but now I wear them all the time .  I love that this piece can change with you.


I think you are so right. This way, I can wear it multiple ways. Seems like I'll be spending big bucks soon!!


----------



## Aimee3

say brooke said:


> Think there are some small ones on the bail too. I do like your idea of having another jump ring on it. Thanks so much!



You are very welcome.  Enjoy!


----------



## allure244

say brooke said:


> Here are my options with my WG frivole pave earrings  The long Magic Pendant which is $3700 more & has a loop on the pendant or the short chain with the non detachable Magic pendant. I had just pulled the long chain back to get it closer to my neck, but the chain would be double if one is to wear it properly. Should I be spending another $3700 for the detachable one??



I prefer the long magic pendant given the versatility of lengths you can wear it plus I do like that extra loop. But what matters is your opinion of course. Does your heart say to go for the long magic pendant but your brain say to save $3700? 

I was in a somewhat similar predicament to you trying to decide between two similar VCA items although the price differential was less - ~$2400 after tax. I was debating between the vintage Alhambra earrings in onyx yellow gold vs. the limited edition vintage Alhambra earrings in onyx rose gold with diamonds. I thought I should just get the regular earrings without diamonds and save the money but when I tried both on I liked the ones with diamonds much better. I debated if it was worth spending ~$2400 more for two small diamonds ($3550 vs. $5750 pretax). In the end I chose what I loved more as I knew if I got the regular earrings I wouldn’t have been satisfied in the end. I have not regretted my decision. 

The pave magic pendant is a big purchase so i would purchase whichever one you love more even if it’s the pricier one. I think in the long run you will be happier.


----------



## Happyish

I'm responding again. If you're heart is set on the more expensive, wait until you're more comfortable with the purchase. My concern is that if you buy based on price, rather than preference, every time you wear the lower priced magic pave, you'll wish you had bought the other. In other words, don't settle. VCA is too expensive to buy less than exactly what you want.


----------



## surfer

Yep these came home with me today. Can’t say no to the gmop that is just so eye catching. Fiancé approved as well. Thanks to all of you for showing me your gmop which made me decide very quickly!


----------



## Phoenix123

surfer said:


> Yep these came home with me today. Can’t say no to the gmop that is just so eye catching. Fiancé approved as well. Thanks to all of you for showing me your gmop which made me decide very quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4328319
> View attachment 4328320
> View attachment 4328321



Gorgeous!! Congrats!!

Did you get both the 6-motif and the 10-motif necklaces?  They look amazing on you!!  and it doesn't hurt that you're so slim and tall and stylish.


----------



## surfer

Phoenix123 said:


> Gorgeous!! Congrats!!
> 
> Did you get both the 6-motif and the 10-motif necklaces?  They look amazing on you!!  and it doesn't hurt that you're so slim and tall and stylish.



Thank you so much!

Today I got the 6 motif gmop and the 5 motif onyx. Can’t get them all and my SA said she will keep me updated before the next price increase so I am holding off on the 10 motif onyx for now. My fiancé really liked all of them though and it’s nice to be able to wear all of them together mix and match. I feel super grateful to be able to get them and although they are luxury purchases they really make me happy and grateful as I can think they are such good value if you can wear them often. This, coming from a girl who’s never wearing anything. I am in trouble haha


----------



## gagabag

surfer said:


> Yep these came home with me today. Can’t say no to the gmop that is just so eye catching. Fiancé approved as well. Thanks to all of you for showing me your gmop which made me decide very quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4328319
> View attachment 4328320
> View attachment 4328321



They all amazing on you! Congrats and enjoy wearing them! Now I am tempted to get the gold magic 6 motifs too! Lol!


----------



## Mali_

4LV said:


> View attachment 4327440
> 
> I have this picture saved. Hope it will give you the visual to help you decide.
> I love it


What size are your earrings? 
This set looks perfect to me.


----------



## lynne_ross

surfer said:


> Yep these came home with me today. Can’t say no to the gmop that is just so eye catching. Fiancé approved as well. Thanks to all of you for showing me your gmop which made me decide very quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4328319
> View attachment 4328320
> View attachment 4328321


Gorgeous! So glad you got it, it looks beautiful on you and it will go beautifully with your pave motifs. 
I am considering both items!


----------



## 4LV

say brooke said:


> Oh WOW! It does look great. The Magic Alhambra that i tried on was the pave with the shorter chain & is not removable. But its also $3700 less than this version. Amazed at the price difference!


I had the same dilemma when I was interested in buying it a couple years ago when the price was $27100. A few months later it went up to $28100, that turned me off. Before this last price decrease or adjustment whatever you call it, it went up to $29200. Yeah, I seized the opportunity when it came down to $27500. If you ever want a magic pave, this should be the one you get, at least it was for me. It is versatile, you can wear it long, double, lariat, even use another cord if you want to. So I think with this one it justify the extra money. The other one while it is very beautiful in its own right, but lots other pendant necklace would do. Hope my reasoning helps you as well it did for me.
Whatever you decide, enjoy!


Mali_ said:


> What size are your earrings?
> This set looks perfect to me.


Thank you. 
They are size small.


----------



## surfer

gagabag said:


> They all amazing on you! Congrats and enjoy wearing them! Now I am tempted to get the gold magic 6 motifs too! Lol!


Hey gagabag get it and we can be twins in the same city (if I remember correctly haha). It’s such a beautiful piece!


----------



## surfer

lynne_ross said:


> Gorgeous! So glad you got it, it looks beautiful on you and it will go beautifully with your pave motifs.
> I am considering both items!


Thank you Lynne! I strongly encourage/enable your choices


----------



## gagabag

surfer said:


> Hey gagabag get it and we can be twins in the same city (if I remember correctly haha). It’s such a beautiful piece!



Yes it is! Did you get it from Sydney? I have the white gold version so I truly need a good justification to get this yellow gold too! You wear them really well! Loving all your photos!


----------



## say brooke

Happyish said:


> I'm responding again. If you're heart is set on the more expensive, wait until you're more comfortable with the purchase. My concern is that if you buy based on price, rather than preference, every time you wear the lower priced magic pave, you'll wish you had bought the other. In other words, don't settle. VCA is too expensive to buy less than exactly what you want.


Yes, you are spot on. I'm going to do exactly that. I'm already leaning towards the longer, removable one. Thanks so much!!


----------



## say brooke

Happyish said:


> I'm responding again. If you're heart is set on the more expensive, wait until you're more comfortable with the purchase. My concern is that if you buy based on price, rather than preference, every time you wear the lower priced magic pave, you'll wish you had bought the other. In other words, don't settle. VCA is too expensive to buy less than exactly what you want.


Not sure if my first response posted, but you are spot on. Im already leaning towards the pricier one. Thanks again.


----------



## say brooke

4LV said:


> I had the same dilemma when I was interested in buying it a couple years ago when the price was $27100. A few months later it went up to $28100, that turned me off. Before this last price decrease or adjustment whatever you call it, it went up to $29200. Yeah, I seized the opportunity when it came down to $27500. If you ever want a magic pave, this should be the one you get, at least it was for me. It is versatile, you can wear it long, double, lariat, even use another cord if you want to. So I think with this one it justify the extra money. The other one while it is very beautiful in its own right, but lots other pendant necklace would do. Hope my reasoning helps you as well it did for me.
> Whatever you decide, enjoy!
> 
> Thank you.
> They are size small.


Omg, $29200!! That makes me think I should get it sooner rather than later. I feel all of you have convinced me on getting the removable one. One question though, how do you wear it as a lariat?


----------



## tea4two

cherylc said:


> has anyone seen the guilloche earrings recently at their boutique? i waited too long and they’re all sold out here in Canada apparently! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]my SA says it may take 6-8 months for restock bc worldwide shortage.



I was at the VCA boutique in Birks last week and the guilloche earrings were on display.


----------



## cherylc

tea4two said:


> I was at the VCA boutique in Birks last week and the guilloche earrings were on display.



oh interesting, is this Toronto or Vancouver? wonder if the standalone is able to transfer items or not with the Birks boutiques. thanks for the info!


----------



## 4LV

say brooke said:


> Omg, $29200!! That makes me think I should get it sooner rather than later. I feel all of you have convinced me on getting the removable one. One question though, how do you wear it as a lariat?


The SA showed to me how to do it. But I need to practice to reproduce the result. Maybe let them show you. Lol


----------



## tea4two

cherylc said:


> oh interesting, is this Toronto or Vancouver? wonder if the standalone is able to transfer items or not with the Birks boutiques. thanks for the info!



I am guessing you are in Toronto? These are available in Van but I don't think VCA in Birks is in any way connected to the VCA stand alone boutiques. VCA Birks might be able to transfer bet stores; I've had an item transferred from TO to Van in the past but it depends on the item. The guilloche earrings are a sensational piece; hope you are able to get them!


----------



## pigleto972001

I visited nyc vca at last yesterday. They had the guilloche bracelet and necklace. They said it is getting harder to get the pieces and they think there will have to be a wait soon ...

They had one blue agate bracelet that I was able to try with the guilloche 




I tried the thin pave perlee bangle. They said it was more an everyday piece. The bangle was a medium and a bit small on my large wrists he he




I also tried the white gold pave Alhambra bracelet which was pretty! Hard to get a good pic in their lighting 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And finally for fun I was able to try the zip necklace which was super amazing but super out of my price range !!!  The top is white gold diamonds and sapphires. 560k. The bottom was rose gold and diamonds. 456k


----------



## Mali_

pigleto972001 said:


> I visited nyc vca at last yesterday. They had the guilloche bracelet and necklace. They said it is getting harder to get the pieces and they think there will have to be a wait soon ...
> 
> They had one blue agate bracelet that I was able to try with the guilloche
> 
> View attachment 4329090
> 
> 
> I tried the thin pave perlee bangle. They said it was more an everyday piece. The bangle was a medium and a bit small on my large wrists he he
> 
> View attachment 4329092
> 
> 
> I also tried the white gold pave Alhambra bracelet which was pretty! Hard to get a good pic in their lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4329093
> 
> 
> And finally for fun I was able to try the zip necklace which was super amazing but super out of my price range !!!  The top is white gold diamonds and sapphires. 560k. The bottom was rose gold and diamonds. 456k
> 
> View attachment 4329095
> View attachment 4329096


WW. All are lovely here.


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> I visited nyc vca at last yesterday. They had the guilloche bracelet and necklace. They said it is getting harder to get the pieces and they think there will have to be a wait soon ...
> 
> They had one blue agate bracelet that I was able to try with the guilloche
> 
> View attachment 4329090
> 
> 
> I tried the thin pave perlee bangle. They said it was more an everyday piece. The bangle was a medium and a bit small on my large wrists he he
> 
> View attachment 4329092
> 
> 
> I also tried the white gold pave Alhambra bracelet which was pretty! Hard to get a good pic in their lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4329093
> 
> 
> And finally for fun I was able to try the zip necklace which was super amazing but super out of my price range !!!  The top is white gold diamonds and sapphires. 560k. The bottom was rose gold and diamonds. 456k
> 
> View attachment 4329095
> View attachment 4329096



So glad you shared the photos! Your own bracelets hold their own against the ones you tried on, but those zip necklaces are just phenomenal.


----------



## Coconuts40

Hi ladies, I just had a pair of VCA earclips adjusted as they were too tight. Now that I got them back, I feel like one earlobe is a bit looser than I want, and the earring leans forward slightly- I am being super picky here, as no one notices this, just me.  If I use Lobe Wonder, the earrings sits the way I would prefer.  However I am contemplating having these earrings sent back to VCA to have the one ear clip tightened.  Has anyone had this experience before - I have always heard of VCA loosening the earclip but never heard of them tightening it again.  

I may just stick to the lobe wonder as I can feel the earring is more secure this way, but I do want to know my options for the future.   TIA!


----------



## Phoenix123

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi ladies, I just had a pair of VCA earclips adjusted as they were too tight. Now that I got them back, I feel like one earlobe is a bit looser than I want, and the earring leans forward slightly- I am being super picky here, as no one notices this, just me.  If I use Lobe Wonder, the earrings sits the way I would prefer.  However I am contemplating having these earrings sent back to VCA to have the one ear clip tightened.  Has anyone had this experience before - I have always heard of VCA loosening the earclip but never heard of them tightening it again.
> 
> I may just stick to the lobe wonder as I can feel the earring is more secure this way, but I do want to know my options for the future.   TIA!



I've never had my earrings (re)tightened, only loosened.  But, I have had the posts on my Lotus earrings lengthened, as I find VCA's standard posts too short.  I think you can ask for anything to be done (within reason, of course, lol).


----------



## Coconuts40

Phoenix123 said:


> I've never had my earrings (re)tightened, only loosened.  But, I have had the posts on my Lotus earrings lengthened, as I find VCA's standard posts too short.  I think you can ask for anything to be done (within reason, of course, lol).



Hi Phoenix thank you for your reply!
Yes I always get longer posts added automatically when I purchase VCA earrings.  I am going to go to me SA and see what he says about the tightening my earrings.  I have sensitive earlobes and earrings are such a challenge for me.  I am considering juts leaving them a tad loose and wearing Lobe Wonder. They are added security for me and I feel my earrings just feel a bit better and can tolerate earrings much much more.


----------



## Coconuts40

Phoenix123 said:


> I've never had my earrings (re)tightened, only loosened.  But, I have had the posts on my Lotus earrings lengthened, as I find VCA's standard posts too short.  I think you can ask for anything to be done (within reason, of course, lol).



Hi Phoenix thank you for your reply!
Yes I always get longer posts added automatically when I purchase VCA earrings.  I am going to go to me SA and see what he says about the tightening my earrings.  I have sensitive earlobes and earrings are such a challenge for me.  I am considering juts leaving them a tad loose and wearing Lobe Wonder. They are added security for me and I feel my earrings just feel a bit better and can tolerate earrings much much more.


----------



## WingNut

Happyish said:


> I'm responding again. If you're heart is set on the more expensive, wait until you're more comfortable with the purchase. My concern is that if you buy based on price, rather than preference, every time you wear the lower priced magic pave, you'll wish you had bought the other. In other words, don't settle. VCA is too expensive to buy less than exactly what you want.



This X 100!!! So applicable to many things in life.


----------



## Rami00

pigleto972001 said:


> I visited nyc vca at last yesterday. They had the guilloche bracelet and necklace. They said it is getting harder to get the pieces and they think there will have to be a wait soon ...
> 
> They had one blue agate bracelet that I was able to try with the guilloche
> 
> View attachment 4329090
> 
> 
> I tried the thin pave perlee bangle. They said it was more an everyday piece. The bangle was a medium and a bit small on my large wrists he he
> 
> View attachment 4329092
> 
> 
> I also tried the white gold pave Alhambra bracelet which was pretty! Hard to get a good pic in their lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4329093
> 
> 
> And finally for fun I was able to try the zip necklace which was super amazing but super out of my price range !!!  The top is white gold diamonds and sapphires. 560k. The bottom was rose gold and diamonds. 456k
> 
> View attachment 4329095
> View attachment 4329096


Thank you for so much eye candy!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

So, who else knew that VCA is nearly out of letterwood? 

Of course this is when I HAVE to have it. Years ago I saw an SA wearing a letterwood necklace that had aged and i thought it was Onyx but was confused because of the pink gold. I have been keeping it in the back of my mind since then, Onyx with YG is just too harsh for me, but when letterwood darkens it’s perfect. [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Rami00

BBC said:


> So, who else knew that VCA is nearly out of letterwood?
> 
> Of course this is when I HAVE to have it. Years ago I saw an SA wearing a letterwood necklace that had aged and i thought it was Onyx but was confused because of the pink gold. I have been keeping it in the back of my mind since then, Onyx with YG is just too harsh for me, but when letterwood darkens it’s perfect. [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]



I thought I was always late to  the VCA parties..lol What's the game plan? The hunt has started or not?


----------



## klynneann

BBC said:


> So, who else knew that VCA is nearly out of letterwood?
> 
> Of course this is when I HAVE to have it. Years ago I saw an SA wearing a letterwood necklace that had aged and i thought it was Onyx but was confused because of the pink gold. I have been keeping it in the back of my mind since then, Onyx with YG is just too harsh for me, but when letterwood darkens it’s perfect. [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


I thought they were out of the true letterwood a while ago, and what they're using now is not the original?


----------



## Rami00

klynneann said:


> I thought they were out of the true letterwood a while ago, and what they're using now is not the original?


Woa!!!!! I DID NOT know this. Thank you!
What does not original means? The color?


----------



## klynneann

Rami00 said:


> Woa!!!!! I DID NOT know this. Thank you!
> What does not original means? The color?


So I believe they had found the original letterwood in the vaults/workshops of VCA.  That was called a limited edition and is gone now.  The new letterwood is lighter and of the same plant/material, but not the exact one that was found in the workshop.


----------



## pigleto972001

There’s gotta be a stash of turquoise around too right ? That’s what my SA always joked about when he told me the letterwood story. I wasn’t aware they were still making any letter wood.


----------



## Alena21

BBC said:


> So, who else knew that VCA is nearly out of letterwood?
> 
> Of course this is when I HAVE to have it. Years ago I saw an SA wearing a letterwood necklace that had aged and i thought it was Onyx but was confused because of the pink gold. I have been keeping it in the back of my mind since then, Onyx with YG is just too harsh for me, but when letterwood darkens it’s perfect. [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


On my trips to Singapore I have seen several times the letterwood necklace being in the window display. I won't be surprised if they still have it there... I don't think letterwood is popular in Asia maybe because of the climate. I did try it and you are right it looks beautiful like the onyx in RG. I was thinking about it but in the end bought the Lucky Alhambra btw the finger ring to match with the earrings.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rami00 said:


> I thought I was always late to  the VCA parties..lol What's the game plan? The hunt has started or not?



LOL! [emoji8]

The hunt has started and ended. [emoji28] They are holding what is allegedly the last letterwood necklace in the US for me. It’s a 20 motif. I didn’t care whether it was a 20 or two 10s.

It’s a very warm and feminine combo. I considered it when my SA mentioned last year that VCA was running out and would stop producing,  but got sidetracked with some other purchases. [emoji16] Then I heard a voice shouting in the back of my head that I’d better decide ASAP, so I pounced. 



klynneann said:


> I thought they were out of the true letterwood a while ago, and what they're using now is not the original?



I think if that was true, then they would still be able to produce it?


----------



## pigleto972001

Forgot to mention that the nyc vca had a lapis rose de Noel


----------



## TankerToad

BBC said:


> LOL! [emoji8]
> 
> The hunt has started and ended. [emoji28] They are holding what is allegedly the last letterwood necklace in the US for me. It’s a 20 motif. I didn’t care whether it was a 20 or two 10s.
> 
> It’s a very warm and feminine combo. I considered it when my SA mentioned last year that VCA was running out and would stop producing,  but got sidetracked with some other purchases. [emoji16] Then I heard a voice shouting in the back of my head that I’d better decide ASAP, so I pounced.
> 
> 
> 
> I think if that was true, then they would still be able to produce it?



Major news
Thrilled for you !
Nice score


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> Forgot to mention that the nyc vca had a lapis rose de Noel



[emoji15]


----------



## Rami00

BBC said:


> LOL! [emoji8]
> The hunt has started and ended. [emoji28] They are holding what is allegedly the last letterwood necklace in the US for me. It’s a 20 motif. I didn’t care whether it was a 20 or two 10s.
> It’s a very warm and feminine combo. I considered it when my SA mentioned last year that VCA was running out and would stop producing,  but got sidetracked with some other purchases. [emoji16] Then I heard a voice shouting in the back of my head that I’d better decide ASAP, so I pounced.
> I think if that was true, then they would still be able to produce it?


YAY! I cant wait to see it on you!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pigleto972001 said:


> There’s gotta be a stash of turquoise around too right ? That’s what my SA always joked about when he told me the letterwood story. I wasn’t aware they were still making any letter wood.


I'll bet they have a stash of lapis hidden around somewhere as well...!
All this chatter about letterwood makes me feel thankful to have purchased two of the LE necklaces back when they were first offered (despite my DH giving me grief for buying wood)....Each one is numbered.
.  Mine aren't as dark as onyx (I keep them in their boxes) but definitely deeper than the more recent letterwood.
What is so beautiful IMO are the alternating motifs.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> LOL! [emoji8]
> 
> The hunt has started and ended. [emoji28] They are holding what is allegedly the last letterwood necklace in the US for me. It’s a 20 motif. I didn’t care whether it was a 20 or two 10s.
> 
> It’s a very warm and feminine combo. I considered it when my SA mentioned last year that VCA was running out and would stop producing,  but got sidetracked with some other purchases. [emoji16] Then I heard a voice shouting in the back of my head that I’d better decide ASAP, so I pounced.
> 
> 
> 
> I think if that was true, then they would still be able to produce it?


The letterwood that was used in the LE  (numbered) pieces was the aged letterwood that was discovered at the Place Vendome.  A stash of planks.  The newer letterwood was more recently procured wood.


----------



## pigleto972001

That would be amazing if they had lapis around. I also got to see a lapis 20 motif pave necklace. Never seen lapis from vca up close. I would have taken a pic if I had known I could. The lapis.... the pyrite flecks. So beautiful. 

Looking forward to seeing the letterwood necklace bbc !


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Aimee3 said:


> Yes to this!!! Necklaces were all about choker length, well, a long time ago, and now long is in style.  I have one piece that when I bought it I only wore it at around 15 1/2 inches and now I only seem to wear it at its original long length .  Jump rings make pieces more versatile.


Longer necklaces are more flattering on older  neck...


----------



## lisawhit

BBC said:


> So, who else knew that VCA is nearly out of letterwood?
> 
> Of course this is when I HAVE to have it. Years ago I saw an SA wearing a letterwood necklace that had aged and i thought it was Onyx but was confused because of the pink gold. I have been keeping it in the back of my mind since then, Onyx with YG is just too harsh for me, but when letterwood darkens it’s perfect. [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][/QUOTE


----------



## lisawhit

I think I need the letter wood in a magic pendant before they are all gone....


----------



## Coconuts40

lisawhit said:


> I think I need the letter wood in a magic pendant before they are all gone....



I have this necklace and love it.  This is definitely my most worn VCA necklace


----------



## 911snowball

Maria Bartiromo wears hers on air all the time and it is gorgeous!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lisawhit said:


> I think I need the letter wood in a magic pendant before they are all gone....



I was just thinking the same thing!


----------



## pigleto972001

911snowball said:


> Maria Bartiromo wears hers on air all the time and it is gorgeous!!



Ooh i need to see pics!


----------



## Toronto24

Rami00 said:


> Ladies, I would like to pick your brains.
> I am thinking of adding a pair of yg earrings to my collection. I only have two pairs (Frivoles and Tiffany Victoria). Most of my jewelry is white gold and the only yg pieces I have are Vendôme pendant, Cartier double row juste en clou pavé and love bracelet. I am always struggling with what earrings should I pair the pendant with. Would VA yg pavé look too much? What are your thoughts? What would you pair it with?
> Thank you for your help



Rami I love all of your pieces and how carefully you choose them all.

I agree that your diamonds (Victoria) go with the Place Vendome pendant, but since you have a few other YG pieces (bracelets) I can see why you may want to add a YG pair of earrings. I think the vintage pave YG earrings would look perfect with your pendant. I have the perlee pave earrings and wear them with my vendome pendant. I really love the perlee pave studs but I think the VA pave are more “worth it”.


----------



## Phoenix123

Toronto24 said:


> Rami I love all of your pieces and how carefully you choose them all.
> 
> I agree that your diamonds (Victoria) go with the Place Vendome pendant, but since you have a few other YG pieces (bracelets) I can see why you may want to add a YG pair of earrings. I think the vintage pave YG earrings would look perfect with your pendant. I have the perlee pave earrings and wear them with my vendome pendant. I really love the perlee pave studs but I think the VA pave are more “worth it”.



+1

So either the YG / RG Vintage pave earrings or YG Magic pave earrings.  Either pair would go nicely with your Place Vendome pendant and also your soon-to-arrive Noeud ring!


----------



## Phoenix123

Is it crazy to get 2 practically identical MOP VA bracelets? ie. both MOP, both in YG.  I saw them today and they were both so beautiful.  I cannot decide which!  lol  Look at these beauties!!

And we had so much fun trying on so many other pieces.  I tried on the Snowflake pendant, my friends tried on the Folie de Pres all-diamond necklace and the Magic Alhambra pave bracelet.  They were divine!!!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Phoenix123 said:


> Is it crazy to get 2 practically identical MOP VA bracelets? ie. both MOP, both in YG.  I saw them today and they were both so beautiful.  I cannot decide which!  lol  Look at these beauties!!
> 
> And we had so much fun trying on so many other pieces.  I tried on the Snowflake pendant, my friends tried on the Folie de Pres all-diamond necklace and the Magic Alhambra pave bracelet.  They were divine!!!


such fun! wish more members were around town!!!


----------



## Rami00

@Phoenix123 @Toronto24 Thank you so much ladies! I love this thread especially "post your VCA family portrait" Looking at everyone's collection gave me so many ideas. I am thinking of VA pave /butterfly earrings in mop pg to go with my ring ..plus it would add variety to my collection. I truly appreciate everyone's input here..trying to not buy any regret pieces down the line.


----------



## Rami00

Phoenix123 said:


> Is it crazy to get 2 practically identical MOP VA bracelets? ie. both MOP, both in YG.  I saw them today and they were both so beautiful.  I cannot decide which!  lol  Look at these beauties!!
> 
> And we had so much fun trying on so many other pieces.  I tried on the Snowflake pendant, my friends tried on the Folie de Pres all-diamond necklace and the Magic Alhambra pave bracelet.  They were divine!!!


OMG that seems like a fun day! Wish we all could gather like this ...hmm...we would need a huge VCA store though!!


----------



## Rhl2987

I can usually be found on the Hermes thread, but I've been following along here for quite some time, admiring your beautiful pieces/collections and wondering what I could add to my currently small jewelry collection. I am looking for pieces that can be worn nearly everyday, especially with a baby on the way. I take good care of my things and I'm not worried about regular wear and tear on items, so I wouldn't be deterred from wearing stones or the guilloche pieces daily. I will soon have a rose gold Patek that I will wear daily and my engagement and wedding ring set is rose gold as well. I tend to like rose gold best, but do have diamond studs and earrings with white gold and other jewelry in yellow gold. 

That being said, I would like my first pieces to be the VA PG letterwood earrings and 5 motif bracelet. I found a lovely SA yesterday in another state, and I ordered the last pair of earrings in the US and she is doing a worldwide search for the bracelet. I hope she can find it and this can be my first set from VCA! After that, I really love the VA PG GMOP and pave alternating 5 motif bracelet, but I think it will be good to see how often I wear the letterwood bracelet before adding the one with pave to my collection. I like the guilloche and blue agate pieces and will consider those for the future. I am also interested in a necklace that I can wear everyday. I currently wear a thin gold chain with gold evil eye and fish charms, from my Mom and sister. I saw a picture of someone wearing the PG sweet Alhambra 16 motif necklace doubled, and I think that would be a pretty piece to layer with other jewelry that I don't have to take off every night.

I am open to suggestions and thoughts, and I am so happy I took the step to add the first of many VCA pieces to my burgeoning bag collection yesterday! Can't wait for the earrings to arrive and to try them on!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rami00 said:


> OMG that seems like a fun day! Wish we all could gather like this ...hmm...we would need a huge VCA store though!!



Hmm....are we in the same city? I forget where everyone is.  Do we have enough people for a NY meetup? 
[emoji16][emoji882][emoji304][emoji389][emoji389][emoji389][emoji389][emoji389]
([emoji389] my favorite because it is sooooo accurate)


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rhl2987 said:


> I can usually be found on the Hermes thread, but I've been following along here for quite some time, admiring your beautiful pieces/collections and wondering what I could add to my currently small jewelry collection. I am looking for pieces that can be worn nearly everyday, especially with a baby on the way. I take good care of my things and I'm not worried about regular wear and tear on items, so I wouldn't be deterred from wearing stones or the guilloche pieces daily. I will soon have a rose gold Patek that I will wear daily and my engagement and wedding ring set is rose gold as well. I tend to like rose gold best, but do have diamond studs and earrings with white gold and other jewelry in yellow gold.
> 
> That being said, I would like my first pieces to be the VA PG letterwood earrings and 5 motif bracelet. I found a lovely SA yesterday in another state, and I ordered the last pair of earrings in the US and she is doing a worldwide search for the bracelet. I hope she can find it and this can be my first set from VCA! After that, I really love the VA PG GMOP and pave alternating 5 motif bracelet, but I think it will be good to see how often I wear the letterwood bracelet before adding the one with pave to my collection. I like the guilloche and blue agate pieces and will consider those for the future. I am also interested in a necklace that I can wear everyday. I currently wear a thin gold chain with gold evil eye and fish charms, from my Mom and sister. I saw a picture of someone wearing the PG sweet Alhambra 16 motif necklace doubled, and I think that would be a pretty piece to layer with other jewelry that I don't have to take off every night.
> 
> I am open to suggestions and thoughts, and I am so happy I took the step to add the first of many VCA pieces to my burgeoning bag collection yesterday! Can't wait for the earrings to arrive and to try them on!



Hi!!!! Great to see you here!

You and I are on the same page with letterwood. It’s very pretty - just making sure you know that the wood darkens over time with wear. In my opinion, it looks better that way and I may try to hasten that.

I was going to suggest the pg pave vintage Alhambra earrings but perhaps you have that covered with your studs. For me these are perfect for every day. The letterwood studs are also beautiful. 

Most people like the pendants for every day. Unfortunately they don’t really suit me but when you have the time you should go to the boutique and play. The Two Butterly and Frivole pendants are beautiful and versatile, day-to-night pieces. For me, I cannot avoid the only pendant I am interested in - magic pave. It’s on “the list”.

Also, definitely play with the bracelets if you haven’t yet. Right now I have two gorgeous TDF bracelets (the pg pave gmop and the blue agate) and I know that ultimately I will not keep either one because I really prefer bangles. They’re not regrets but sadly not keepers for me. I don’t like that flimsy feeling and prefer a more substantial weight on my wrist. I may hold on to the agate to use as an extender for the ten motif I hope to acquire this year.

Just my thoughts!!! [emoji8]


----------



## WingNut

BBC said:


> Hmm....are we in the same city? I forget where everyone is.  Do we have enough people for a NY meetup?
> [emoji16][emoji882][emoji304][emoji389][emoji389][emoji389][emoji389][emoji389]
> ([emoji389] my favorite because it is sooooo accurate)



NYC would be a riot. I‘m a mere 5.5 hour drive away [emoji6]


----------



## Rhl2987

BBC said:


> Hi!!!! Great to see you here!
> 
> You and I are on the same page with letterwood. It’s very pretty - just making sure you know that the wood darkens over time with wear. In my opinion, it looks better that way and I may try to hasten that.
> 
> I was going to suggest the pg pave vintage Alhambra earrings but perhaps you have that covered with your studs. For me these are perfect for every day. The letterwood studs are also beautiful.
> 
> Most people like the pendants for every day. Unfortunately they don’t really suit me but when you have the time you should go to the boutique and play. The Two Butterly and Frivole pendants are beautiful and versatile, day-to-night pieces. For me, I cannot avoid the only pendant I am interested in - magic pave. It’s on “the list”.
> 
> Also, definitely play with the bracelets if you haven’t yet. Right now I have two gorgeous TDF bracelets (the pg pave gmop and the blue agate) and I know that ultimately I will not keep either one because I really prefer bangles. They’re not regrets but sadly not keepers for me. I don’t like that flimsy feeling and prefer a more substantial weight on my wrist. I may hold on to the agate to use as an extender for the ten motif I hope to acquire this year.
> 
> Just my thoughts!!! [emoji8]


Thank you for sharing your thoughts. You are so sweet! 

That sounds dreamy with the letterwood. I like it because it's such a deep, moody tone but not quite black so I will really enjoy the darkening with age. I will have to look back and see which pieces you have.

I tried on the PG pave VA earrings over the holiday and they are lovely. I do think I have that covered for right now with my two pairs of diamond earrings, but they could be on my list in the future! If anything other pieces (earrings or necklace) are released in GMOP and PG, or if I'm ever fortunate enough to place a SO, I think that would be the perfect way to find a nice pairing with the PG GMOP and pave bracelet, which I would like as one of my next pieces.

I do wish I had a store nearby to play. It could be both dangerous and also helpful. Unfortunately, the nearest is 4 hours away in a direction that I typically do not travel. Next time I find myself in a city with a store, I will absolutely check out more of the pendants and bracelets! And likely the rings as well. 

Your two bracelets are stunning!! But it is good you know what suits for your lifestyle and have that in mind for your longterm collection. Glad I have you and everyone else here to help guide me in the right direction as I start from scratch with VCA!


----------



## Rami00

BBC said:


> Hmm....are we in the same city? I forget where everyone is.  Do we have enough people for a NY meetup?
> [emoji16][emoji882][emoji304][emoji389][emoji389][emoji389][emoji389][emoji389]
> ([emoji389] my favorite because it is sooooo accurate)


I am an hour and half flight away


----------



## lynne_ross

x


----------



## Coconuts40

lynne_ross said:


> I would love opinions on what necklace I should get necklace. I currently have the yg 10 motif necklace which I wear most days with diamond studs. I find the 10 motif goes with most of my necklines. I plan to get the 10 motif blue agate, but NO idea when I will be able to purchase. I am consider doing a SO for a YG 10 motif grey MOP OR getting the yg 6 motif magic. I love both. I am confused on whether I should just do the SO and stick with the necklace that works well for me now or switch it up and add variety with the magic. I for sure want to stick with yg since I have yg pave frivoles and plan to get the yg pave motifs. Thoughts???
> 
> Here is a pic of me with the yg magic.



I would go for this magic instead of the SO.  It still has a similar neckline but adds variety, and is so much more interesting!  It looks stunning on you.


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> I can usually be found on the Hermes thread, but I've been following along here for quite some time, admiring your beautiful pieces/collections and wondering what I could add to my currently small jewelry collection. I am looking for pieces that can be worn nearly everyday, especially with a baby on the way. I take good care of my things and I'm not worried about regular wear and tear on items, so I wouldn't be deterred from wearing stones or the guilloche pieces daily. I will soon have a rose gold Patek that I will wear daily and my engagement and wedding ring set is rose gold as well. I tend to like rose gold best, but do have diamond studs and earrings with white gold and other jewelry in yellow gold.
> 
> That being said, I would like my first pieces to be the VA PG letterwood earrings and 5 motif bracelet. I found a lovely SA yesterday in another state, and I ordered the last pair of earrings in the US and she is doing a worldwide search for the bracelet. I hope she can find it and this can be my first set from VCA! After that, I really love the VA PG GMOP and pave alternating 5 motif bracelet, but I think it will be good to see how often I wear the letterwood bracelet before adding the one with pave to my collection. I like the guilloche and blue agate pieces and will consider those for the future. I am also interested in a necklace that I can wear everyday. I currently wear a thin gold chain with gold evil eye and fish charms, from my Mom and sister. I saw a picture of someone wearing the PG sweet Alhambra 16 motif necklace doubled, and I think that would be a pretty piece to layer with other jewelry that I don't have to take off every night.
> 
> I am open to suggestions and thoughts, and I am so happy I took the step to add the first of many VCA pieces to my burgeoning bag collection yesterday! Can't wait for the earrings to arrive and to try them on!



Suggest going to VCA and trying a lot of different pieces on and see what items stand out for you. I have found some pieces are gorgeous in pics or on others then blah on me. The sweets especially are too small on me but on other members here they look amazing. Then from there build your wish list.
I find the sold gold and diamond pieces are the easiet to wear as a mom of little kids since I do not worry about them getting wet and little fingers all over them. However, the stones are soooooo beautiful! 
On the other thread you had mentioned getting larger diamond studs, as an alternative you could get pave/diamond VCA earrings. There are so many beautiful styles and they would give you an alternative look to your current studs. 
Have fun deciding!


----------



## lynne_ross

Coconuts40 said:


> I would go for this magic instead of the SO.  It still has a similar neckline but adds variety, and is so much more interesting!  It looks stunning on you.


Thanks! I think I am leaning towards the magic, but I did not like it the first time I tried it on since I was wearing the wrong neckline. So that is making me hesitate and want to stick with what works.


----------



## Happyish

lisawhit said:


> I think I need the letter wood in a magic pendant before they are all gone....



I have it and wear it quite a lot, much more than many of my other alhambra pieces. Frankly, it's less serious, while at the same time, stunning . . .


----------



## Notorious Pink

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! I think I am leaning towards the magic, but I did not like it the first time I tried it on since I was wearing the wrong neckline. So that is making me hesitate and want to stick with what works.



I won’t be much help as I have this one and love it! [emoji173]️


----------



## Phoenix123

lynne_ross said:


> I would love opinions on what necklace I should get necklace. I currently have the yg 10 motif necklace which I wear most days with diamond studs. I find the 10 motif goes with most of my necklines. I plan to get the 10 motif blue agate, but NO idea when I will be able to purchase. I am consider doing a SO for a YG 10 motif grey MOP OR getting the yg 6 motif magic. I love both. I am confused on whether I should just do the SO and stick with the necklace that works well for me now or switch it up and add variety with the magic. I for sure want to stick with yg since I have yg pave frivoles and plan to get the yg pave motifs. Thoughts???
> 
> Here is a pic of me with the yg magic.



I've tried the 6-motif necklace a few times and although I absolutely love it, I fear that it may wear me rather than me wearing it, IYKWIM.  I am very small and small-boned too, so this looks a little too big on me.  I think also it might restrict neckline options.  So, I've decided that the Magic pendant, although on the larger side, suits me better.

My thinking is that if you are used to the 10-motif and find that it works on you, I'd stick to that.

Others on here, however, have the 6-motif and it looks AMAZING on them!!  I really think it varies from individual to individual.  If I were you, I'd go and try it a few times, with different outfits and see how it looks and how you feel.

Good luck deciding and come back and post pics afterwards!


----------



## klynneann

lynne_ross said:


> I would love opinions on what necklace I should get necklace. I currently have the yg 10 motif necklace which I wear most days with diamond studs. I find the 10 motif goes with most of my necklines. I plan to get the 10 motif blue agate, but NO idea when I will be able to purchase. I am consider doing a SO for a YG 10 motif grey MOP OR getting the yg 6 motif magic. I love both. I am confused on whether I should just do the SO and stick with the necklace that works well for me now or switch it up and add variety with the magic. I for sure want to stick with yg since I have yg pave frivoles and plan to get the yg pave motifs. Thoughts???
> 
> Here is a pic of me with the yg magic.


This looks incredible on you!!


----------



## Happyish

Don't know if this is the right place for this, but I know a lot of people have expressed interest in the VCA 6 Motif magic necklaces. eBay seller tetianausa is currently selling two, as well as several other VCA items. 

All are very high priced. 

At least one--the TE 5-motif Alhambra bracelet is FAKE--haven't looked at the others. But the fact one is fake eads me to believe the other purportedly authentic "VCA," items she's selling are counterfeit as well.

In case anyone is tempted, please be careful.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Happyish said:


> Don't know if this is the right place for this, but I know a lot of people have expressed interest in the VCA 6 Motif magic necklaces. eBay seller tetianausa is currently selling two, as well as several other VCA items.


Good stuff!!

On another note, I met up with some old new friends at VCA and we were louder than the lion dance outside!

I tried on this beauty and saw other beauties. Now, I am in so much trouble, pining for this!


----------



## Coconuts40

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! I think I am leaning towards the magic, but I did not like it the first time I tried it on since I was wearing the wrong neckline. So that is making me hesitate and want to stick with what works.



I can totally understand that.  Take your time, as VCA is great with letting us go in and try things on multiple times before making any decision.   If you feel the magic may not suit your necklines and you don't reach for it, then it may not be the right choice no matter how stunning it is!


----------



## jimmie staton

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! I think I am leaning towards the magic, but I did not like it the first time I tried it on since I was wearing the wrong neckline. So that is making me hesitate and want to stick with what works.


You'll know when you know. I think I don't pick VCA... VCA picks me. lol. If you are leaning towards it... that feeling will stay with you until you commit to it... Take your time... and again... you'll know.
"J!m"


----------



## Coconuts40

jimmie staton said:


> You'll know when you know. I think I don't pick VCA... VCA picks me. lol. If you are leaning towards it... that feeling will stay with you until you commit to it... Take your time... and again... you'll know.
> "J!m"



I completely agree with this!
It took me two years of deciding to get my YG pave frivole earrings - it was right when it was right.  Once you know, you won't stop thinking about it !  That's when it's time to make the purchase.


----------



## jimmie staton

Coconuts40 said:


> I completely agree with this!
> It took me two years of deciding to get my YG pave frivole earrings - it was right when it was right.  Once you know, you won't stop thinking about it !  That's when it's time to make the purchase.


I know, right ?!? I love the emotional feeling you get when you meet the right piece of jewelry... You can't stop thinking about it and picture your life with it. I find myself courting it by going to the boutique and trying it on, going online to see it every chance I get... I might run it by people for approval or confirmation, or keep the thought to myself. And then the moment of truth... when you actually get it... OMG ! Just like in a relationship with a person... get to know it, court it, find out who you are with it and without it, will it add happiness and value to you and your life, what you expect from it and what it's worth to you. Your wealth, health and happiness is all that truly matters. 
"J!m"


----------



## TankerToad

jimmie staton said:


> I know, right ?!? I love the emotional feeling you get when you meet the right piece of jewelry... You can't stop thinking about it and picture your life with it. I find myself courting it by going to the boutique and trying it on, going online to see it every chance I get... I might run it by people for approval or confirmation, or keep the thought to myself. And then the moment of truth... when you actually get it... OMG ! Just like in a relationship with a person... get to know it, court it, find out who you are with it and without it, will it add happiness and value to you and your life, what you expect from it and what it's worth to you. Your wealth, health and happiness is all that truly matters.
> "J!m"



Lovely post 
So true [emoji173]️


----------



## WingNut

BBC said:


> I won’t be much help as I have this one and love it! [emoji173]️



And if I may chime in, you look amazing in it!


----------



## Happyish

jimmie staton said:


> I know, right ?!? I love the emotional feeling you get when you meet the right piece of jewelry... You can't stop thinking about it and picture your life with it. I find myself courting it by going to the boutique and trying it on, going online to see it every chance I get... I might run it by people for approval or confirmation, or keep the thought to myself. And then the moment of truth... when you actually get it... OMG ! Just like in a relationship with a person... get to know it, court it, find out who you are with it and without it, will it add happiness and value to you and your life, what you expect from it and what it's worth to you. Your wealth, health and happiness is all that truly matters.
> "J!m"



Sometimes I go in and visit "my," jewelry. It helps to visit, wait a while and see how you feel.
It's too expensive to be an impulse purchase; especially if you think you'll regret it in the morning!


----------



## Happyish

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Good stuff!!
> 
> On another note, I met up with some old new friends at VCA and we were louder than the lion dance outside!
> 
> I tried on this beauty and saw other beauties. Now, I am in so much trouble, pining for this!


OMG this is gorgeous! I'd be pinning for it too . . .


----------



## lynne_ross

BBC said:


> I won’t be much help as I have this one and love it! [emoji173]️


I know! I went back and tried it on again after seeing your pics over and over! You wear your so well!


----------



## lynne_ross

Phoenix123 said:


> I've tried the 6-motif necklace a few times and although I absolutely love it, I fear that it may wear me rather than me wearing it, IYKWIM.  I am very small and small-boned too, so this looks a little too big on me.  I think also it might restrict neckline options.  So, I've decided that the Magic pendant, although on the larger side, suits me better.
> 
> My thinking is that if you are used to the 10-motif and find that it works on you, I'd stick to that.
> 
> Others on here, however, have the 6-motif and it looks AMAZING on them!!  I really think it varies from individual to individual.  If I were you, I'd go and try it a few times, with different outfits and see how it looks and how you feel.
> 
> Good luck deciding and come back and post pics afterwards!


I am small but I don’t think I am small boned so I think it works fine on me but I can totally see what you mean. 
I like the advice on trying it on with a few more outfits. Which I could rent one! 
I will definitely post once I decide. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## lynne_ross

klynneann said:


> This looks incredible on you!!


Thank you!


----------



## lynne_ross

Happyish said:


> Don't know if this is the right place for this, but I know a lot of people have expressed interest in the VCA 6 Motif magic necklaces. eBay seller tetianausa is currently selling two, as well as several other VCA items.
> 
> All are very high priced.
> 
> At least one--the TE 5-motif Alhambra bracelet is FAKE--haven't looked at the others. But the fact one is fake eads me to believe the other purportedly authentic "VCA," items she's selling are counterfeit as well.
> 
> In case anyone is tempted, please be careful.


I only buy from the VCA store...I am afraid of being ripped off since I suck at telling fakes of any kind. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## lynne_ross

jimmie staton said:


> You'll know when you know. I think I don't pick VCA... VCA picks me. lol. If you are leaning towards it... that feeling will stay with you until you commit to it... Take your time... and again... you'll know.
> "J!m"


Love this! Thanks!


----------



## Happyish

BBC said:


> LOL! [emoji8]
> 
> The hunt has started and ended. [emoji28] They are holding what is allegedly the last letterwood necklace in the US for me. It’s a 20 motif. I didn’t care whether it was a 20 or two 10s.
> 
> It’s a very warm and feminine combo. I considered it when my SA mentioned last year that VCA was running out and would stop producing,  but got sidetracked with some other purchases. [emoji16] Then I heard a voice shouting in the back of my head that I’d better decide ASAP, so I pounced.
> 
> Just curious--did you buy the LE 20-motif?


 I too inquired and my SA said there were a few around . . .


----------



## Notorious Pink

WingNut said:


> And if I may chime in, you look amazing in it!



Aw, thank you!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Happyish said:


> I too inquired and my SA said there were a few around . . .



Maybe 10s or Magic Pendant. I know other stores that have none at all.


----------



## jimmie staton

Happyish said:


> Sometimes I go in and visit "my," jewelry. It helps to visit, wait a while and see how you feel.
> It's too expensive to be an impulse purchase; especially if you think you'll regret it in the morning!


been there, done that... in jewelry and in relationships
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

TankerToad said:


> Lovely post
> So true [emoji173]️


Thanks
"J!m"


----------



## Toronto24

BBC said:


> LOL! [emoji8]
> 
> The hunt has started and ended. [emoji28] They are holding what is allegedly the last letterwood necklace in the US for me. It’s a 20 motif. I didn’t care whether it was a 20 or two 10s.
> 
> It’s a very warm and feminine combo. I considered it when my SA mentioned last year that VCA was running out and would stop producing,  but got sidetracked with some other purchases. [emoji16] Then I heard a voice shouting in the back of my head that I’d better decide ASAP, so I pounced.
> 
> 
> 
> I think if that was true, then they would still be able to produce it?



Ok so.... now you have me thinking about PG/letterwood! It is gorgeous. It seems that they are still available online? I am in Canada but they seem to be available on both the US and Canadian websites.


----------



## say brooke

BBC said:


> LOL! [emoji8]
> 
> The hunt has started and ended. [emoji28] They are holding what is allegedly the last letterwood necklace in the US for me. It’s a 20 motif. I didn’t care whether it was a 20 or two 10s.
> 
> It’s a very warm and feminine combo. I considered it when my SA mentioned last year that VCA was running out and would stop producing,  but got sidetracked with some other purchases. [emoji16] Then I heard a voice shouting in the back of my head that I’d better decide ASAP, so I pounced.
> 
> 
> 
> I think if that was true, then they would still be able to produce it?


----------



## say brooke

Hi!
Is the Alhambra Letter wood being discontinued?


----------



## say brooke

Toronto24 said:


> Ok so.... now you have me thinking about PG/letterwood! It is gorgeous. It seems that they are still available online? I am in Canada but they seem to be available on both the US and Canadian websites.


I tried to purchase it online, but it doesn't let you!


----------



## nicole0612

say brooke said:


> I tried to purchase it online, but it doesn't let you!



When an item has very limited availability it will sometimes be on the website but it may or may not be available for purchase. You will have to see if your sales associate can locate one for you. Good luck!


----------



## say brooke

nicole0612 said:


> When an item has very limited availability it will sometimes be on the website but it may or may not be available for purchase. You will have to see if your sales associate can locate one for you. Good luck!


Thanks! Are they going to stop making it?


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> Thanks
> "J!m"


honored...
"J!m"


----------



## nicole0612

say brooke said:


> Thanks! Are they going to stop making it?



I don’t have any special information, but 2 members have posted recently that their SAs have tracked down the last pieces in letterwood for them. I wouldn’t be surprised if there are a few pieces left somewhere, because that has been my experience with other items that were said to be sold out, so it’s certainly worth asking your SA to search for you. Hopefully others can answer your question about whether more will be produced in the future.


----------



## Reinita

texasgirliegirl said:


> Based on his much you prefer a 20 I feel you made the right decision. My first VCA purchase was a 20 turquoise set in yg.  Love at first sight. Last year I purchased earrings. They are a deeper blue. Finding a matching 10 would have been very difficult. I'm a huge advocate of buying two 10's vs a 20 but my exception is turquoise.


Hi! I’m have a 20 in mother of pearl and thinking to buy a two ten in ónix,. I m a little worried about the clasps showing, does that bother you? The idea of having two ten looks really versatile and fun! Thanks!!


----------



## say brooke

nicole0612 said:


> I don’t have any special information, but 2 members have posted recently that their SAs have tracked down the last pieces in letterwood for them. I wouldn’t be surprised if there are a few pieces left somewhere, because that has been my experience with other items that were said to be sold out, so it’s certainly worth asking your SA to search for you. Hopefully others can answer your question about whether more will be produced in the future.


Thanks! Yes, I'm waiting for more feedback from other members.


----------



## Rhl2987

say brooke said:


> Thanks! Yes, I'm waiting for more feedback from other members.


My SA said that they don't usually announce that they are discontinuing a line, but the supply will start to dwindle until there are very few or no pieces left to be found. And that is how they are able to tell. It seems to her like the letterwood line is likely going to be discontinued. When she checked last week there were no bracelets left, only one pair of earrings, but there seem to be quite a few magic pendants.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rhl2987 said:


> My SA said that they don't usually announce that they are discontinuing a line, but the supply will start to dwindle until there are very few or no pieces left to be found. And that is how they are able to tell. It seems to her like the letterwood line is likely going to be discontinued. When she checked last week there were no bracelets left, only one pair of earrings, but there seem to be quite a few magic pendants.



I’ve had a similar experience. Maybe a year ago I was told that the letterwood pieces would be running out sooner rather than later. I passed at the time, but the thought kinda hung out in the back of my mind. 

When it comes down to it for me, I need in my collection a pg vintage Alhambra necklace and I don’t want the plain pink gold. I could SO, but quite honestly, it should be a neutral and the only SO that makes sense would be gmop. Visually, letterwood is really not so much different to me than the gmop, and very close to onyx when it darkens, so financially and in terms of my planned collection it just makes the most sense.


----------



## Rhl2987

BBC said:


> I’ve had a similar experience. Maybe a year ago I was told that the letterwood pieces would be running out sooner rather than later. I passed at the time, but the thought kinda hung out in the back of my mind.
> 
> When it comes down to it for me, I need in my collection a pg vintage Alhambra necklace and I don’t want the plain pink gold. I could SO, but quite honestly, it should be a neutral and the only SO that makes sense would be gmop. Visually, letterwood is really not so much different to me than the gmop, and very close to onyx when it darkens, so financially and in terms of my planned collection it just makes the most sense.


If a pg VA letterwood existed in the 10 motif would that tempt you, or do you prefer the 20? And why, if you are up for sharing? I’m interested in these considerations as I build my collection!

I also am not interested in the plain pink gold for a VA necklace and I think letterwood is a great neutral. How does the wood darken over time? Mostly from exposure to oils in your skin, water, etc? Wondering how much I will need to baby the pieces I pick up and also how to achieve the patina/color I desire without damaging them.


----------



## Alena21

BBC said:


> I’ve had a similar experience. Maybe a year ago I was told that the letterwood pieces would be running out sooner rather than later. I passed at the time, but the thought kinda hung out in the back of my mind.
> 
> When it comes down to it for me, I need in my collection a pg vintage Alhambra necklace and I don’t want the plain pink gold. I could SO, but quite honestly, it should be a neutral and the only SO that makes sense would be gmop. Visually, letterwood is really not so much different to me than the gmop, and very close to onyx when it darkens, so financially and in terms of my planned collection it just makes the most sense.


Very good decision imo!


----------



## say brooke

If Letterwood is being discontinued, I wonder if it'll get more valuable.


----------



## mmgoodies

Does anyone have a picture of a 10 motif necklace worn together with the magic bracelet (as a necklace). Would love to see the look.


----------



## jimmie staton

mmgoodies said:


> Does anyone have a picture of a 10 motif necklace worn together with the magic bracelet (as a necklace). Would love to see the look.


me too !
"J!m"


----------



## skylermoon

jimmie staton said:


> Do what you like and like what you do. You can mix... it's still VCA. If you don't like the size of the Frivole pendant, don't force it... The Magic Pendant is amazing... you can double the chain to make it shorter or wear it long... you can't fail with the Magic pendant. I have it in YG black onyx and want another in MOP YG so I can wear both and switch up from double to long in MOP and Onyx at the same time. I'm greedy I guess. lol
> 
> 
> say brooke said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recently bought the Frivole earrings WG with pave diamonds. Im wanting a pendant with it. I find the Frivole WG pave pendant too small so I checked to see if VCA would SO the larger size, which they would. The issue it Im still not happy with that size. What do you all think if I mixed it and got the Magic Alhambra Pendant in WG with Pave? Or is it best to match the earrings?? Confused!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> say brooke said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recently bought the Frivole earrings WG with pave diamonds. Im wanting a pendant with it. I find the Frivole WG pave pendant too small so I checked to see if VCA would SO the larger size, which they would. The issue it Im still not happy with that size. What do you all think if I mixed it and got the Magic Alhambra Pendant in WG with Pave? Or is it best to match the earrings?? Confused!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you looked at the new Extra Large Frivole my SA told me it came out appx 3 months ago. It is a nice size and can be worn Long Short and also as a pin. It may be worth a look if you want a large size Frivole pendant.
Click to expand...


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rhl2987 said:


> If a pg VA letterwood existed in the 10 motif would that tempt you, or do you prefer the 20? And why, if you are up for sharing? I’m interested in these considerations as I build my collection!
> 
> I also am not interested in the plain pink gold for a VA necklace and I think letterwood is a great neutral. How does the wood darken over time? Mostly from exposure to oils in your skin, water, etc? Wondering how much I will need to baby the pieces I pick up and also how to achieve the patina/color I desire without damaging them.



A 10 motif is fine, but I’d like more motifs as I want the versatility of the longer length. I tend to go for high-impact jewelry or it gets lost on me. The only 10 motif I could see myself carrying is the Malachite. Plain PG would probably just get lost on me. 

I just changed my hair color from red to pink and this is even more necessary now. For now the pink is very bright and I need to rethink my wardrobe, too. Over time we will be able to soften it as my colorist wanted to maintain my healthy hair and had to weave in the bleach so there is still a lot of red for now, so I’m hoping eventually for something a bit softer but I can’t go too light.

I’m not sure how the wood darkens but I’ve seen it after and just love it. Like onyx but just a bit softer.

ETA: posting a pic of me in the “in action” thread so you can see what I mean about the pink hair and jewelry disappearing on me


----------



## say brooke

Thanks! Didn't know about it. Will check it out for sure


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Reinita said:


> Hi! I’m have a 20 in mother of pearl and thinking to buy a two ten in ónix,. I m a little worried about the clasps showing, does that bother you? The idea of having two ten looks really versatile and fun! Thanks!!


The clasps don't bother me at all.  This was initially a worry for me as well but the trade off (having the option to wear as a 10 or a 20) is well worth it.


----------



## Phoenix123

I'm soooo excited and head over heels in love!!  lol

Have to share pics with you guys.  Here's my new Magic Alhambra bracelet.  This wasn't even on my radar.  I'd actually intended to get a 5-motif grey MOP SO bracelet to match with the grey MOP Magic pendant that I'd recently placed an SO for.  I'm picking this insanely beautiful bracelet up in a few weeks' time after it's been shortened.

I'm _definitely _on ban island now for a very very looooong time!!  lol


----------



## nicole0612

Phoenix123 said:


> I'm soooo excited and head over heels in love!!  lol
> 
> Have to share pics with you guys.  Here's my new Magic Alhambra bracelet.  This wasn't even on my radar.  I'd actually intended to get a 5-motif grey MOP SO bracelet to match with the grey MOP Magic pendant that I'd recently placed an SO for.  I'm picking this insanely beautiful bracelet up in a few weeks' time after it's been shortened.
> 
> I'm _definitely _on ban island now for a very very looooong time!!  lol



Such luminous stones, it’s a gorgeous choice.


----------



## say brooke

Phoenix123 said:


> I'm soooo excited and head over heels in love!!  lol
> 
> Have to share pics with you guys.  Here's my new Magic Alhambra bracelet.  This wasn't even on my radar.  I'd actually intended to get a 5-motif grey MOP SO bracelet to match with the grey MOP Magic pendant that I'd recently placed an SO for.  I'm picking this insanely beautiful bracelet up in a few weeks' time after it's been shortened.
> 
> I'm _definitely _on ban island now for a very very looooong time!!  lol


Beautiful! Congratulations!!


----------



## Rami00

Phoenix123 said:


> I'm soooo excited and head over heels in love!!  lol
> 
> Have to share pics with you guys.  Here's my new Magic Alhambra bracelet.  This wasn't even on my radar.  I'd actually intended to get a 5-motif grey MOP SO bracelet to match with the grey MOP Magic pendant that I'd recently placed an SO for.  I'm picking this insanely beautiful bracelet up in a few weeks' time after it's been shortened.
> 
> I'm _definitely _on ban island now for a very very looooong time!!  lol


Congratulations! It's a stunning piece and worth going to ban island for!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Phoenix123 said:


> I'm soooo excited and head over heels in love!!  lol
> 
> Have to share pics with you guys.  Here's my new Magic Alhambra bracelet.  This wasn't even on my radar.  I'd actually intended to get a 5-motif grey MOP SO bracelet to match with the grey MOP Magic pendant that I'd recently placed an SO for.  I'm picking this insanely beautiful bracelet up in a few weeks' time after it's been shortened.
> 
> I'm _definitely _on ban island now for a very very looooong time!!  lol


So pretty!
One of these days I hope that vca will realize that gray mother of pearl is something that collectors really want...and not necessarily combined with pave.


----------



## hopiko

texasgirliegirl said:


> So pretty!
> One of these days I hope that vca will realize that gray mother of pearl is something that collectors really want...and not necessarily combined with pave.


I totally agree 100%!  I bought the pave bracelet but could never afford (or justify) the 20 motif...but a 20 motif GMOP with RG..just take my Amex now!!! LOL!!!  Hopefully there will be some new stuff added this year!  GMOP!!!!!!!!!! Dreaming!!!


----------



## hopiko

Phoenix123 said:


> I'm soooo excited and head over heels in love!!  lol
> 
> Have to share pics with you guys.  Here's my new Magic Alhambra bracelet.  This wasn't even on my radar.  I'd actually intended to get a 5-motif grey MOP SO bracelet to match with the grey MOP Magic pendant that I'd recently placed an SO for.  I'm picking this insanely beautiful bracelet up in a few weeks' time after it's been shortened.
> 
> I'm _definitely _on ban island now for a very very looooong time!!  lol


Beautiful!  You must be so excited to get it! Congrats!


----------



## Phoenix123

hopiko said:


> I totally agree 100%!  I bought the pave bracelet but could never afford (or justify) the 20 motif...but a 20 motif GMOP with RG..just take my Amex now!!! LOL!!!  Hopefully there will be some new stuff added this year!  GMOP!!!!!!!!!! Dreaming!!!



I too agree.  I absolutely puffy heart grey MOP and didn't want to pay for the pave pieces. My SO carries a 36% premium, 36% premium I tell you!!


----------



## Phoenix123

Rami00 said:


> Congratulations! It's a stunning piece and worth going to ban island for!!



Haha, I'm done with my 2018-2019 spending spree.  I reckon I have a fairly complete VCA collection. I want to say I am done with VCA but who am I kidding?  lol.  I will however def go on ban island for a looooong while.


----------



## Phoenix123

That's so strange!!  I thought someone was asking for prices of grey MOP necklaces and now I can't find the relevant post(s) to reply to.

Anyhow, these are the prices for SO grey MOP:

- Single motif Magic pendant: SGD 10,600 (USD 7,850)
- 5 motif Vintage bracelet: SGD 7,250 (USD 5,370)
- 10 motif Vintage necklace: SGD 14,500 (USD 10,740)
- 20 motif Vintage necklace: SGD 29,000 (USD 21,480)


----------



## Reinita

Hi , any information about Sign Jewelry in Ebay , I’m watching something. Thanks


----------



## doloresmia

hopiko said:


> I totally agree 100%!  I bought the pave bracelet but could never afford (or justify) the 20 motif...but a 20 motif GMOP with RG..just take my Amex now!!! LOL!!!  Hopefully there will be some new stuff added this year!  GMOP!!!!!!!!!! Dreaming!!!



Or a ten! I am not greedy [emoji3]


----------



## say brooke

Phoenix123 said:


> That's so strange!!  I thought someone was asking for prices of grey MOP necklaces and now I can't find the relevant post(s) to reply to.
> 
> Anyhow, these are the prices for SO grey MOP:
> 
> - Single motif Magic pendant: SGD 10,600 (USD 7,850)
> - 5 motif Vintage bracelet: SGD 7,250 (USD 5,370)
> - 10 motif Vintage necklace: SGD 14,500 (USD 10,740)
> - 20 motif Vintage necklace: SGD 29,000 (USD 21,480)


Yes! That was me! Thanks so much for the info...truly appreciate it. WOW, that pretty steep. I saw your post about a 36% increase on SO. Are you in Singapore? But I guess prices would be the same across the board. I'm in the US


----------



## say brooke

say brooke said:


> Yes! That was me! Thanks so much for the info...truly appreciate it. WOW, that pretty steep. I saw your post about a 36% increase on SO. Are you in Singapore? But I guess prices would be the same across the board. I'm in the US


Despite the high prices, I would still get the necklace, if they offered it to me.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hopiko said:


> I totally agree 100%!  I bought the pave bracelet but could never afford (or justify) the 20 motif...but a 20 motif GMOP with RG..just take my Amex now!!! LOL!!!  Hopefully there will be some new stuff added this year!  GMOP!!!!!!!!!! Dreaming!!!


I agree with you.
In fact, I’m not very interested in purchasing anything else except for the occasional holiday pendant these days...


----------



## luvprada

Yoggis Closet has a Magic MOP with all paperwork and boxes for$4295. It is not mine. Just sharing it’s out there if anyone is looking.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

texasgirliegirl said:


> I agree with you.
> In fact, I’m not very interested in purchasing anything else except for the occasional holiday pendant these days...



Same here.  It has to be something that really sings to me.  I'm pretty happy my collection.


----------



## hopiko

Cavalier Girl said:


> Same here.  It has to be something that really sings to me.  I'm pretty happy my collection.


You have gorgeous pieces!

  I’d kill for a Turquoise 20...well...maybe not kill...but..


----------



## Phoenix123

say brooke said:


> Yes! That was me! Thanks so much for the info...truly appreciate it. WOW, that pretty steep. I saw your post about a 36% increase on SO. Are you in Singapore? But I guess prices would be the same across the board. I'm in the US



Ah, ok.  Yes, it is extremely steep.  I know other people have paid a 40% premium for their SO.  I have no idea how VCA arrives at these figures - seems pretty arbitrary to me.

Yes, I am in SG.  But I think prices should be the same across the board, plus or minus a little something for local sales tax.

Oh and these pieces have be SO, as in you have to pester them to do it for you for the "privilege" of you paying them a premium, lol.


----------



## couturequeen

texasgirliegirl said:


> So pretty!
> One of these days I hope that vca will realize that gray mother of pearl is something that collectors really want...and not necessarily combined with pave.



I'd love to see a magic pendant in gray MOP! Any color gold would be a welcome addition.

Agree that they are sitting on a gorgeous stone when they could be filling in the gap left after discontinuing the stone in Pure.


----------



## Happyish

Reinita said:


> Hi , any information about Sign Jewelry in Ebay , I’m watching something. Thanks



Reputable-IMHO


----------



## Happyish

texasgirliegirl said:


> I agree with you.
> In fact, I’m not very interested in purchasing anything else except for the occasional holiday pendant these days...



Oh my gosh, I wish . . .is there a vaccination I can get for that? 
No matter what I buy, my VCA list just seems to get longer . . .


----------



## Phoenix123

Happyish said:


> Oh my gosh, I wish . . .is there a vaccination I can get for that?
> No matter what I buy, my VCA list just seems to get longer . . .


----------



## Alena21

Phoenix123 said:


> I'm soooo excited and head over heels in love!!  lol
> 
> Have to share pics with you guys.  Here's my new Magic Alhambra bracelet.  This wasn't even on my radar.  I'd actually intended to get a 5-motif grey MOP SO bracelet to match with the grey MOP Magic pendant that I'd recently placed an SO for.  I'm picking this insanely beautiful bracelet up in a few weeks' time after it's been shortened.
> 
> I'm _definitely _on ban island now for a very very looooong time!!  lol


So pretty! Congratulations on your new piece.  Smart choice too.


----------



## innerpeace85

Happyish said:


> Oh my gosh, I wish . . .is there a vaccination I can get for that?
> No matter what I buy, my VCA list just seems to get longer . . .


Even if there is one, I don't want it


----------



## say brooke

Hi all! I'm in a bit of a dilemma deciding wether I should go for a 10 or 20 Letterwood necklace. Please help me decide!!


----------



## Happyish

say brooke said:


> Hi all! I'm in a bit of a dilemma deciding wether I should go for a 10 or 20 Letterwood necklace. Please help me decide!!


I'm hardly objective. I only buy the 20-motif. I love the longer length and if I want a change, I can always double and make it choker length which has real impact. 
In short, I think the 20-motif is more versatile.


----------



## aga5

Any one can chime in on price increase.  I swear I saw some prices decrease slightly and now they are way up.  I was eyeing the malachite three cover earrings which were $9k, now that are $11,500 [emoji848][emoji15]


----------



## Notorious Pink

aga5 said:


> Any one can chime in on price increase.  I swear I saw some prices decrease slightly and now they are way up.  I was eyeing the malachite three cover earrings which were $9k, now that are $11,500 [emoji848][emoji15]



Check the currency.


----------



## say brooke

aga5 said:


> Any one can chime in on price increase.  I swear I saw some prices decrease slightly and now they are way up.  I was eyeing the malachite three cover earrings which were $9k, now that are $11,500 [emoji848][emoji15]


In the US? I just checked & the prices are thankfully the same... no change


----------



## say brooke

Happyish said:


> I'm hardly objective. I only buy the 20-motif. I love the longer length and if I want a change, I can always double and make it choker length which has real impact.
> In short, I think the 20-motif is more versatile.


Thank you!!


----------



## LadyCupid

aga5 said:


> Any one can chime in on price increase.  I swear I saw some prices decrease slightly and now they are way up.  I was eyeing the malachite three cover earrings which were $9k, now that are $11,500 [emoji848][emoji15]


I am sure you have mixed up between USA and Canada prices. It is not the first time I see members reporting "price increase" when it is just an error from looking at the wrong currency.

The price in USA is still $8850 while in Canada it is CA$11,500.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Happyish said:


> Oh my gosh, I wish . . .is there a vaccination I can get for that?
> No matter what I buy, my VCA list just seems to get longer . . .


When you open your safe and count 34 VCA boxes this will just about do it for you....LOL


----------



## texasgirliegirl

say brooke said:


> Hi all! I'm in a bit of a dilemma deciding wether I should go for a 10 or 20 Letterwood necklace. Please help me decide!!


Get two 10's and you will have BOTH options.


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> Check the currency.



This comment should be a sticky on this thread [emoji16]


----------



## aga5

yodaling1 said:


> I am sure you have mixed up between USA and Canada prices. It is not the first time I see members reporting "price increase" when it is just an error from looking at the wrong currency.
> 
> The price in USA is still $8850 while in Canada it is CA$11,500.



Omg you are right. I have no idea how it pulled up to the Canada site. [emoji30] whew


----------



## Reinita

Happyish said:


> Reputable-IMHO



Thanks


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> This comment should be a sticky on this thread [emoji16]



Thanks! [emoji8]



aga5 said:


> Omg you are right. I have no idea how it pulled up to the Canada site. [emoji30] whew



It’s happened to a lot of us for no apparent reason.
I’ve been there!!! [emoji51]


----------



## Rami00

nicole0612 said:


> This comment should be a sticky on this thread [emoji16]


Yes! Although, it has given me VCA happiness for a split moment  “what the prices went down” NOT


----------



## Happyish

texasgirliegirl said:


> When you open your safe and count 34 VCA boxes this will just about do it for you....LOL



I understand . . . no room for the blue agate?


----------



## Bethc

jimmie staton said:


> I know, right ?!? I love the emotional feeling you get when you meet the right piece of jewelry... You can't stop thinking about it and picture your life with it. I find myself courting it by going to the boutique and trying it on, going online to see it every chance I get... I might run it by people for approval or confirmation, or keep the thought to myself. And then the moment of truth... when you actually get it... OMG ! Just like in a relationship with a person... get to know it, court it, find out who you are with it and without it, will it add happiness and value to you and your life, what you expect from it and what it's worth to you. Your wealth, health and happiness is all that truly matters.
> "J!m"



So true!! [emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## Bee-licious

Ahhh just read and saw photos of the new LE gilloche YG!! Does anyone know the price of the YG gilloche earrings? I tried looking online but they weren’t featured, probably because it’s sold out now. Sad days.


----------



## hopingoneday

Bee-licious said:


> Ahhh just read and saw photos of the new LE gilloche YG!! Does anyone know the price of the YG gilloche earrings? I tried looking online but they weren’t featured, probably because it’s sold out now. Sad days.



I think it’s not LE but permanent collection. Perhaps just currently out of stock? Unfortunately I don’t know the price


----------



## innerpeace85

Bee-licious said:


> Ahhh just read and saw photos of the new LE gilloche YG!! Does anyone know the price of the YG gilloche earrings? I tried looking online but they weren’t featured, probably because it’s sold out now. Sad days.


Contact you SA or VCA e-boutique. They could locate a pair for you. Good luck!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Bee-licious said:


> Ahhh just read and saw photos of the new LE gilloche YG!! Does anyone know the price of the YG gilloche earrings? I tried looking online but they weren’t featured, probably because it’s sold out now. Sad days.



They are $4750. You can likely call your VCA store and they can locate a pair for you or give you and update on the availability. 

https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/e...bra/vcarp3jl00-vintage-alhambra-earrings.html


----------



## Happyish

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> They are $4750. You can likely call your VCA store and they can locate a pair for you or give you and update on the availability.
> 
> https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/e...bra/vcarp3jl00-vintage-alhambra-earrings.html


Last week my local VCA store told me they're fully sold out of the guilloche. I guess it proved more popular than they expected. They're taking orders but are requiring payment in full _in advance_. However, it's part of the regular line, so eventually it will be replenished.


----------



## Bee-licious

I’ve seen a lot of sweets stacked with the love bracelet. Does anyone stack their guilloche with the love? If so can you post photos? I’m worried about scratching the guilloche. I could always wear the guilloche on the other wrist and just wear my love with my watch too I guess. I’m kind of leaning towards a small sweet bracelet to match with the love because of the lower risk of scratches.... any thoughts on this?


----------



## nicole0612

Bee-licious said:


> I’ve seen a lot of sweets stacked with the love bracelet. Does anyone stack their guilloche with the love? If so can you post photos? I’m worried about scratching the guilloche. I could always wear the guilloche on the other wrist and just wear my love with my watch too I guess. I’m kind of leaning towards a small sweet bracelet to match with the love because of the lower risk of scratches.... any thoughts on this?



Since the guilloche is not able to be buffed out if scratches occur, and we know the love scratches fairly easily, it may be best to wear them on different wrists.


----------



## Aimee3

nicole0612 said:


> Since the guilloche is not able to be buffed out if scratches occur, and we know the love scratches fairly easily, it may be best to wear them on different wrists.



I was told by my SA (and I can’t remember how it was phrased) but the meaning was clear...that it’s not a forgiving bracelet if you aren’t careful.


----------



## nicole0612

Aimee3 said:


> I was told by my SA (and I can’t remember how it was phrased) but the meaning was clear...that it’s not a forgiving bracelet if you aren’t careful.



Yes, mine told me directly not to purchase it. I was surprised, but I think it was based on her knowing my lifestyle.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Happyish said:


> I understand . . . no room for the blue agate?


Not at all tempted.
Since I have turquoise I feel that I have blue covered....


----------



## TankerToad

I think this was discussed before somewhere but for those of you who have or are thinking of having both the YG and WG Frivole pave large size earrings - do you feel they are different enough?
I have the YG but thinking of getting the WG, too.
Considering.....
It’s between those and the Flowerlace which are, of course, spectacular but may be too big for frequent wear—
Open for input ...


----------



## Coconuts40

TankerToad said:


> I think this was discussed before somewhere but for those of you who have or are thinking of having both the YG and WG Frivole pave large size earrings - do you feel they are different enough?
> I have the YG but thinking of getting the WG, too.
> Considering.....
> It’s between those and the Flowerlace which are, of course, spectacular but may be too big for frequent wear—
> Open for input ...



This is a tough decision.  I have the pave lotus so I naturally gravitated towards the YG pave frivole.  I tried on the WG pave frivole many times and I do think they look different however I personally don't think they are different enough.  It all depends on your budget but based on your options I would consider the Flowerlace.  They are spectacular and you won't always feel like you are wearing the same earring.


----------



## Rami00

TankerToad said:


> I think this was discussed before somewhere but for those of you who have or are thinking of having both the YG and WG Frivole pave large size earrings - do you feel they are different enough?
> I have the YG but thinking of getting the WG, too.
> Considering.....
> It’s between those and the Flowerlace which are, of course, spectacular but may be too big for frequent wear—
> Open for input ...


I have the WG frivole, best purchase ever made! I am looking to add a pair of earrings in yellow or pink gold, as much as I love frivole – I would pick a pair from another collection to add variety (ahem flower lace is BEAUTIFUL).


----------



## doloresmia

TankerToad said:


> I think this was discussed before somewhere but for those of you who have or are thinking of having both the YG and WG Frivole pave large size earrings - do you feel they are different enough?
> I have the YG but thinking of getting the WG, too.
> Considering.....
> It’s between those and the Flowerlace which are, of course, spectacular but may be too big for frequent wear—
> Open for input ...



I feel like the era of big earrings is once again upon us.... flowerlace! For more everyday, lotus!


----------



## 911snowball

TT, my VCA SA has the flowerlace earrings and wears them for day and, of course, more formally at night.  I have seen her at the boutique wearing them with regular daytime attire and they are not too much at all.  She has pale skin and dark hair and they are so striking.  I have the WG pave frivole and wear them constantly. They are a great everyday earring.  I will eventually get the YG pave for myself because they are a good size for me and sit on my ear perfectly.  I believe you have commented that you have a wide range of formal events that you attend and I think the flowerlace would be a stunning and very useful addition to your collection.
And, you can always add the WG frivole in the future.  I think you will probably end up with both of them eventually as they are such classics!


----------



## TankerToad

Thank you all!!
Agree with everyone really 
Next week I’ll try them both on
As snowball said- the Frivole is a perfect size and sit well on the earlobe
The Frivole is a sure thing  
The Flowerlace are so special —-
Will report back next week 
Appreciate everyone taking the time to share your thoughts 
It’s true I have a more formal lifestyle but also conservative —
Neither would be a bad choice —


----------



## izzyParis

I tried the flowerlace on last October when in Paris and they are amazing.  Can’t wait to hear what you think about them.  I’ve recently become distracted with a few perlee bracelets which is why I am rearranging the order on my wish list but I do think that the flowerlace earrings are special.  Good luck deciding!


----------



## TankerToad

So enabling ....from IG
Absolutely swoon worthy


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4351499
> 
> So enabling ....from IG
> Absolutely swoon worthy



Our beautiful Rami [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]


----------



## say brooke

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4351499
> 
> So enabling ....from IG
> Absolutely swoon worthy


Gorgeous together! Curios to know what pendant you wear with this. I have the earrings and just love them!


----------



## bulldoggyblues

Bee-licious said:


> I’ve seen a lot of sweets stacked with the love bracelet. Does anyone stack their guilloche with the love? If so can you post photos? I’m worried about scratching the guilloche. I could always wear the guilloche on the other wrist and just wear my love with my watch too I guess. I’m kind of leaning towards a small sweet bracelet to match with the love because of the lower risk of scratches.... any thoughts on this?






I’ve been wearing my guilloche with my love and clou 24/7 for about 3 months now...not a single scratch or ding on the guilloche. It sometimes starts to look a little less shiny, so i just wash it with dish soap and warm water as recommended by my SA and it looks like new again [emoji2]


----------



## Bee-licious

bulldoggyblues said:


> View attachment 4352603
> 
> 
> I’ve been wearing my guilloche with my love and clou 24/7 for about 3 months now...not a single scratch or ding on the guilloche. It sometimes starts to look a little less shiny, so i just wash it with dish soap and warm water as recommended by my SA and it looks like new again [emoji2]


I think you just sold me on the guilloche bracelet!!!


----------



## may3545

bulldoggyblues said:


> View attachment 4352603
> 
> 
> I’ve been wearing my guilloche with my love and clou 24/7 for about 3 months now...not a single scratch or ding on the guilloche. It sometimes starts to look a little less shiny, so i just wash it with dish soap and warm water as recommended by my SA and it looks like new again [emoji2]


I notice you twisted it a bit so it stays more snug. I wear mine loose, so perhaps twisting the links will help prevent scratches. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## klynneann

OMG!  Not sure if this is the best thread to post this in, but my SA just sent me this, new for Spring.  I hope I can get it to post.


----------



## klynneann

Hm, maybe this...
As Spring arrives, butterflies express the joy that animates nature. Fascinated by the beauty of these fluttering creatures, Van Cleef & Arpels translates their gracious flight and infinite nuances of color in the Two Butterfly collection.
This year, the deep blue of lapis lazuli meets the warmth of yellow gold and the brilliance of diamonds in new creations filled with lightness and movement.


----------



## chanelchic2002

Bee-licious said:


> I think you just sold me on the guilloche bracelet!!!



Me too!


----------



## nicole0612

klynneann said:


> Hm, maybe this...
> As Spring arrives, butterflies express the joy that animates nature. Fascinated by the beauty of these fluttering creatures, Van Cleef & Arpels translates their gracious flight and infinite nuances of color in the Two Butterfly collection.
> This year, the deep blue of lapis lazuli meets the warmth of yellow gold and the brilliance of diamonds in new creations filled with lightness and movement.
> View attachment 4353455



I think our boutique is pushing these! Will they make your wishlist?


----------



## bulldoggyblues

may3545 said:


> I notice you twisted it a bit so it stays more snug. I wear mine loose, so perhaps twisting the links will help prevent scratches. Thanks for the inspiration!



That pic was from before i got it re-sized. Now it fits a little looser and occasionally slips under the love...but still no scratches! [emoji1360]


----------



## cherylc

klynneann said:


> Hm, maybe this...
> As Spring arrives, butterflies express the joy that animates nature. Fascinated by the beauty of these fluttering creatures, Van Cleef & Arpels translates their gracious flight and infinite nuances of color in the Two Butterfly collection.
> This year, the deep blue of lapis lazuli meets the warmth of yellow gold and the brilliance of diamonds in new creations filled with lightness and movement.
> View attachment 4353455



oh my the earrings!!!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] i’ve never bought the butterfly line, can anyone guess what pricing would be like? i’m scared. lol.


----------



## klynneann

nicole0612 said:


> I think our boutique is pushing these! Will they make your wishlist?


No, unfortunately.  I'm pretty sure the diamonds will push them out of my budget.  But I still intend to go in and take a look.    My SA said they expect them around March 20.


----------



## nicole0612

klynneann said:


> No, unfortunately.  I'm pretty sure the diamonds will push them out of my budget.  But I still intend to go in and take a look.    My SA said they expect them around March 20.



The prices weren’t as steep as I expected considering the diamonds. It’s just a very specific line.


----------



## klynneann

nicole0612 said:


> The prices weren’t as steep as I expected considering the diamonds. It’s just a very specific line.


Ooo - I didn't know how much they were...


----------



## innerpeace85

cherylc said:


> oh my the earrings!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i’ve never bought the butterfly line, can anyone guess what pricing would be like? i’m scared. lol.


I heard about these additions from my SA few weeks back. The earrings and BTF ring are the same cost around $20K. The pendant/ring are around $13K. Hope that helps!


----------



## Rami00

BBC said:


> Our beautiful Rami [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]





TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4351499
> 
> So enabling ....from IG
> Absolutely swoon worthy


aww thank you so much ladies


----------



## cherylc

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I heard about these additions from my SA few weeks back. The earrings and BTF ring are the same cost around $20K. The pendant/ring are around $13K. Hope that helps!



ok out of my budget. [emoji24] will admire from afar or on one of you ladies!!


----------



## Rami00

klynneann said:


> Hm, maybe this...
> As Spring arrives, butterflies express the joy that animates nature. Fascinated by the beauty of these fluttering creatures, Van Cleef & Arpels translates their gracious flight and infinite nuances of color in the Two Butterfly collection.
> This year, the deep blue of lapis lazuli meets the warmth of yellow gold and the brilliance of diamonds in new creations filled with lightness and movement.
> View attachment 4353455


Thank you for sharing this! Are you thinking of giving lapis a try?


----------



## klynneann

Rami00 said:


> Thank you for sharing this! Are you thinking of giving lapis a try?


I would love to, but I think they’re out of my budget. . Also, I’m not a big ring person, so it would have to be the earrings for me. But I know everyone is usually after lapis and turquoise so I thought I would share.


----------



## pigleto972001

Luckily not a ring or earring person though lapis is dreamy. Thank you for sharing !


----------



## innerpeace85

I love Lapis but I am not into butterfly in jewelry. So big relief with the new releases


----------



## lynne_ross

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I love Lapis but I am not into butterfly in jewelry. So big relief with the new releases


Same - I looooove the earrings but not sure I can pull off butterflies.


----------



## Phoenix123

I love love love lapis, but am not sure I can pull off butterflies either.  AND I am officially on ban island for the rest of the year.  So will sit this one out for the time being.

Look forward to seeing them on others though.


----------



## MYH

I’m out too with the butterflies. They’re not my thing. So I am saved!!


----------



## lisawhit

MYH said:


> I’m out too with the butterflies. They’re not my thing. So I am saved!!



me too


----------



## Aimee3

I’m in trouble. I love butterflies!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ha I went the other way. I had completely written off the butterflies previously! These new options have knocked frivole off my list...I want the earrings now and add the wg Pave/pg sapphire later for mix and match options! 

It was the Lapis that did it. Need blue. Previously I was going to going to have to wait a very long time and get the beautiful bouton d’or which, tbh, is very dressy. This blue option is much more practical and attainable for me.


----------



## TankerToad

BBC said:


> Ha I went the other way. I had completely written off the butterflies previously! These new options have knocked frivole off my list...I want the earrings now and add the wg Pave/pg sapphire later for mix and match options!
> 
> It was the Lapis that did it. Need blue. Previously I was going to going to have to wait a very long time and get the beautiful bouton d’or which, tbh, is very dressy. This blue option is much more practical and attainable for me.



We are on same page !!
Butterflies were on my 2019 wishlist 
Couldn’t decide what color combo earrings to start with..
The new Lapis sealed the deal — its a done deal !!
Adore these !!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> We are on same page !!
> Butterflies were on my 2019 wishlist
> Couldn’t decide what color combo earrings to start with..
> The new Lapis sealed the deal — its a done deal !!
> Adore these !!!



Why am I not surprised??!? [emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji254]
Of course you have THE BEST taste...and I’m not at all biased since it seems we often choose the exact same!!! [emoji5][emoji38]


----------



## gagabag

I adore butterflies and I am in huge trouble!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I like the butterflies, too.  Wonder if there's any chance VCA would do a pair in all lapis, no pave.


----------



## lisawhit

Cavalier Girl said:


> I like the butterflies, too.  Wonder if there's any chance VCA would do a pair in all lapis, no pave.


I think you would have buy 2 pairs, one for lapis then the other diamond


----------



## Cavalier Girl

You're probably right, Lisa, and I have no use for diamond pave earrings.


----------



## pearlgirl55

I am interested in purchasing the Magic Alhambra 4 motif Mother of Pearl earrings. However, I am concerned that they are too heavy on the ear after wearing them awhile. Does anyone have them and can you tell me if they are too heavy on the ear? Thanks


----------



## pigleto972001

Omg that pic !!!

Yes the only way I’d consider the earrings would be if it was lapis only. For that price of the current pair I could have and (should have !!!) gotten the lapis pave bracelet when I was offered it before. Doh


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

pearlgirl55 said:


> I am interested in purchasing the Magic Alhambra 4 motif Mother of Pearl earrings. However, I am concerned that they are too heavy on the ear after wearing them awhile. Does anyone have them and can you tell me if they are too heavy on the ear? Thanks


The earrings look enormous and heavy - the motifs used for the earrings look a lot bigger than those I had seen in the boutique?


----------



## Notorious Pink

pearlgirl55 said:


> I am interested in purchasing the Magic Alhambra 4 motif Mother of Pearl earrings. However, I am concerned that they are too heavy on the ear after wearing them awhile. Does anyone have them and can you tell me if they are too heavy on the ear? Thanks



Nothing in this photo looks real, including the model. [emoji12]
The earrings and necklaces are not genuine.


----------



## pearlgirl55

BBC said:


> Nothing in this photo looks real, including the model. [emoji12]
> The earrings and necklaces are not genuine.


Haifa Wehbe is a mega star in the Arab world. She is known for wearing a great deal of VCA. She and her husband are worth hundreds of millions. Nothing is fake.  The Arab world gets a great deal of VCA styles we do not.  Looks like a pure alhambra (white porcelain). The photo is from years back. Still the question is whether these earrings are heavy or not?


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

This gorgeous diva is wearing the normal earrings and they look so pretty and awesome on her.

I had tried the 3 motifs earrings and I absolutely love them. I know someone had said they gave her a headache. So you have to try to see if you like them or not.


----------



## Notorious Pink

pearlgirl55 said:


> Haifa Wehbe is a mega star in the Arab world. She is known for wearing a great deal of VCA. She and her husband are worth hundreds of millions. Nothing is fake.  The Arab world gets a great deal of VCA styles we do not.  Looks like a pure alhambra (white porcelain). The photo is from years back. Still the question is whether these earrings are heavy or not?



Thin border, thick border, thin border
Pure Alhambra has consistently-widthed borders on every motif.


----------



## Notorious Pink

pearlgirl55 said:


> The photo is from years back. Still the question is whether these earrings are heavy or not?











Hmmmmm...[emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]
Well they’re certainly not the same earrings...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BBC said:


> View attachment 4357484
> 
> 
> View attachment 4357486
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm...[emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]
> Well they’re certainly not the same earrings!!!



 those must be SOME customized VCA earrings on her ... yikesssssssssss


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,
I purchased 2 Cartier bracelets mid of last year(1 classic YG and 1 rainbow PG). In both of them the screws would come loose and the whole bracelet would come apart within a day. I sent them to repair thrice and the repairs seemed to worsen the problem. I don't have Cartier in my city and I hated this back and forth repairs and also I didnt like that I had to depend on my husband to put on the bracelet(dont know what I was thinking when I was deciding on the Cartier bracelets for over 5 years!!!). So when Cartier offered to exchange them, I got diamond JUC and two tone Ballon Bleu and I am very happy with both of them. I still love the LOVE bracelet and I am going to wait a few years to see if they come up with different mechanism. In the meantime, I need a stacking bangle with JUC . Does anybody wear JUC with VCA Signature bracelet? If so can you please share picture? I am open to other suggestions as well. Thanks!
Here are the 2 Cartier pieces I have(I usually wear these on different wrists):


----------



## cherylc

i’m also very familiar with Haifa because my husband is Middle Eastern. she is indeed very famous and very rich. think Mariah but without the singing talent. lol. now i’m very curious as to whether the earrings are copies or custom made pieces. because they are quite a bit larger than Mariah’s.

to answer @pearlgirl55 original question, i’ve never tried them but i think it’s easy to assume they would be heavy on the ear. if you just pick up a 5 motif bracelet and think it on your ear that would probably give you an idea of weight. and of course everyone’s tolerance for weight on their ears varies so much per person so probably best just to try them on and see! also since they are more special occasion if you love them maybe you are ok to wear them for a few hours even if it’s a bit heavy.


----------



## Notorious Pink

cherylc said:


> i’m also very familiar with Haifa because my husband is Middle Eastern. she is indeed very famous and very rich. think Mariah but without the singing talent. lol. now i’m very curious as to whether the earrings are copies or custom made pieces. because they are quite a bit larger than Mariah’s.



The size isn’t the only difference. Among other things, the motifs seem proportioned a bit differently and  Mariah’s seems to go Medium-Small-Medium-Large, top to bottom. That, along with a necklace that is also designed differently from anything we have seen - well, if these pieces aren’t copies, then it’s bad for VCA because they really look like bad copies. 

I have no doubt that this woman is wealthy and successful, and I really didn’t mean to take away from that (and I admit a very low tolerance for that completely fake social media look and out-there personality that is currently in fashion now), but her finances don’t really mean anything, as we know from the “stars” threads here. They may make a lot of money in proportion to everyone else, but they have huge expenses, too - staff, homes, accountants/lawyers, taxes, etc. 

The funny thing is, just in my limited personal experience, the few truly wealthy people I know wear very little, if any, branded jewelry.


----------



## Rhl2987

I'm a newbie here but I've made a quick initial foray into the world of VCA! My first three pieces will be delivered this week! First piece is the one that has been on my wishlist since I saw it in December in person. It's the pave/gmop bracelet and I'm getting it sized since I already know I love it. The second is the letterwood earrings and the third is the 5 motif letterwood bracelet. I decided not to get the bracelet sized so I can be sure that I love letterwood in person. I also special ordered another gmop piece to wear with the pave bracelet. 

Next on my list is a pair of pave earrings. I can't decide between the small Frivole pave in white gold, the VA pave in white gold, or the VA pave in pg. I generally like diamonds earrings with white gold, but the pg will match better with the pieces I plan to collect. And I plan to pick out earrings that I will wear everyday!


----------



## wisconsin

I would say buy pink gold first if you want everyday earrings.
The white gold are a little more formal I feel


----------



## pigleto972001

The pink gold pave earrings are beautiful and would match the grey mop rose gold pave and the letter wood too. Congrats on such awesome pieces !!!


----------



## bags to die for

Guess what I found browsing the reseller stores in Japan . No I don't like turquoise but I know you guys do!


----------



## cherylc

bags to die for said:


> Guess what I found browsing the reseller stores in Japan . No I don't like turquoise but I know you guys do!
> 
> View attachment 4360726



ohhh how is the pricing on VCA at these stores? another reason to visit Japan?? like i need more! lol.


----------



## Happyish

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> I purchased 2 Cartier bracelets mid of last year(1 classic YG and 1 rainbow PG). In both of them the screws would come loose and the whole bracelet would come apart within a day. I sent them to repair thrice and the repairs seemed to worsen the problem. I don't have Cartier in my city and I hated this back and forth repairs and also I didnt like that I had to depend on my husband to put on the bracelet(dont know what I was thinking when I was deciding on the Cartier bracelets for over 5 years!!!). So when Cartier offered to exchange them, I got diamond JUC and two tone Ballon Bleu and I am very happy with both of them. I still love the LOVE bracelet and I am going to wait a few years to see if they come up with different mechanism. In the meantime, I need a stacking bangle with JUC . Does anybody wear JUC with VCA Signature bracelet? If so can you please share picture? I am open to other suggestions as well. Thanks!
> Here are the 2 Cartier pieces I have(I usually wear these on different wrists):
> View attachment 4357751


I used to wear my JUC w the Signature VCA all the time. They stacked nicely.


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> I'm a newbie here but I've made a quick initial foray into the world of VCA! My first three pieces will be delivered this week! First piece is the one that has been on my wishlist since I saw it in December in person. It's the pave/gmop bracelet and I'm getting it sized since I already know I love it. The second is the letterwood earrings and the third is the 5 motif letterwood bracelet. I decided not to get the bracelet sized so I can be sure that I love letterwood in person. I also special ordered another gmop piece to wear with the pave bracelet.
> 
> Next on my list is a pair of pave earrings. I can't decide between the small Frivole pave in white gold, the VA pave in white gold, or the VA pave in pg. I generally like diamonds earrings with white gold, but the pg will match better with the pieces I plan to collect. And I plan to pick out earrings that I will wear everyday!


I would suggest the rg pave motif for everyday. I found the wg frivolous too be too much bling for everyday for me - they would be fine for work but too much for my casual weekend life. Never tried the wg motif.


----------



## bags to die for

I have a little quandary. Pink opal vintage bracelet with no box or authenticity papers? At a premium. Yes or no. Or I could get rare h bag which I'm more comfortable authenticating myself .


----------



## Happyish

bags to die for said:


> I have a little quandary. Pink opal vintage bracelet with no box or authenticity papers? At a premium. Yes or no. Or I could get rare h bag which I'm more comfortable authenticating myself .
> 
> View attachment 4364458


Is this a spring ring or a lobster clasp? Is the serial number, makers marks hand made or laser cut? If a spring ring and hand made makers marks, it's likely authentic and I would grab it. Forget the H . . . Hermes bags come and go and wear out whereas VCA (IMHO) is timeless . . .


----------



## bags to die for

Ok. But it's graphite box. Hahaha
Spring clasp and I checked the hallmarks . They look the same as my other pieces . No air lines !


----------



## kewave

Japan is a wonderful place to pick up rare and retired VCA for decent pricing. I don’t like to pay premium for any pre-owned items, any room for negotiation? 
Get graphite box only if the price is irresistible, otherwise go for VCA


----------



## Happyish

bags to die for said:


> Ok. But it's graphite box. Hahaha
> Spring clasp and I checked the hallmarks . They look the same as my other pieces . No air lines !



No "air lines"? 
 Is the serial number etched or is it laser? If it's laser it could be fake. Can you take a picture of the makers marks? By that I mean the clasp, the serial number and the VCA signature.
Finally, you didn't say where you found it. If it's in Japan--it's very likely genuine. They have very, very stringent laws against counterfeiting. If so, I would feel very confident that what you're buying is authentic. 
Hey, I love Hermes too, but my first choice will always be VCA so I'm biased.


----------



## bags to die for

This is in Japan. The box kelly isn't a great price either .


----------



## bags to die for

Anyone want a white or pink coral pendant? Hahahha


----------



## bags to die for




----------



## bags to die for

The third bracelet is grey mop modern/pure Alhambra


----------



## klynneann

bags to die for said:


> View attachment 4364488


Oh wow.  White coral??   I'd love that in a bracelet.


----------



## kewave

bags to die for said:


> The third bracelet is grey mop modern/pure Alhambra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4364490



Grey MOP Pure Alhambra is quite common in secondary market and don’t resell very well. There’s a ring in Fashionphile sitting there for years and severely marked down yet still no takers. 
Stick to pink opal. Unique, rare and pretty!


----------



## bags to die for

I already have a grey mop bracelet.  Just thought people might want to see what was available .
	

		
			
		

		
	




I pondered about the charm too.


----------



## klynneann

bags to die for said:


> I already have a grey mop bracelet.  Just thought people might want to see what was available .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4364504
> 
> 
> I pondered about the charm too.


I love seeing these, thank you for sharing!  The frivole charm?  I love it.


----------



## kewave

Thanks for showing us the eye candies, so fun!


----------



## nicole0612

bags to die for said:


> The third bracelet is grey mop modern/pure Alhambra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4364490



What fun eye candy, thanks for sharing. The pink opal bracelet seems like a steal to me and so special! Even after paying the authentication fee, the price seems quite good for a pretty and discontinued item. I would get it in a heartbeat if I were you! Let us know what you decide


----------



## Bee-licious

bags to die for said:


> I already have a grey mop bracelet.  Just thought people might want to see what was available .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4364504
> 
> 
> I pondered about the charm too.


What store is this? I’m heading to Japan at the end of the year (hopefully)


----------



## bags to die for

Thanks for all the comments! I did buy the bracelet. My SM thinks I should get the white coral too lol. I'll post a family photo when I get home. 

It's the komehyo in shinjuku . Some very nice stuff here. My fav design and stones .


----------



## 911snowball

Dying over that pink bracelet.  Gorgeous choice and congratulations!!!!!


----------



## MissAnnette

Hi Guys, 

Any idea how long it will take to get a bracelet shortened? I am thinking of getting the 5 Motif MOP vintage Alhambra bracelet and my wrists are incredibly slim, so I'll need to get some links removed. Just want to have an idea of the time frame so I can plan accordingly. My SA is on vacation so I thought to check in with the REAL experts here lol


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

MissAnnette said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any idea how long it will take to get a bracelet shortened? I am thinking of getting the 5 Motif MOP vintage Alhambra bracelet and my wrists are incredibly slim, so I'll need to get some links removed. Just want to have an idea of the time frame so I can plan accordingly. My SA is on vacation so I thought to check in with the REAL experts here lol



It shouldn't be more than two weeks maximum. Both times I had bracelets shortened it was less, but they said 2 weeks max.


----------



## MissAnnette

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> It shouldn't be more than two weeks maximum. Both times I had bracelets shortened it was less, but they said 2 weeks max.



Okay, I can do that. I'll make sure it coincides with my vacation so I dont miss it too much hahaha. xo


----------



## nicole0612

bags to die for said:


> Thanks for all the comments! I did buy the bracelet. My SM thinks I should get the white coral too lol. I'll post a family photo when I get home.
> 
> It's the komehyo in shinjuku . Some very nice stuff here. My fav design and stones .
> View attachment 4364631



Congratulations!! I’m so glad you went for it!


----------



## Bee-licious

bags to die for said:


> Thanks for all the comments! I did buy the bracelet. My SM thinks I should get the white coral too lol. I'll post a family photo when I get home.
> 
> It's the komehyo in shinjuku . Some very nice stuff here. My fav design and stones .
> View attachment 4364631


so lucky! Can’t wait to see a family portrait!


----------



## Aimee3

MissAnnette said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any idea how long it will take to get a bracelet shortened? I am thinking of getting the 5 Motif MOP vintage Alhambra bracelet and my wrists are incredibly slim, so I'll need to get some links removed. Just want to have an idea of the time frame so I can plan accordingly. My SA is on vacation so I thought to check in with the REAL experts here lol



Depends whether they have to send it to a flagship store or not.  My bracelet only took one day!  Since they’ll take out the same number of links between the motifs so it’s all evenly spaced, you’ll  try on sized metal versions to see which is the right number of links to remove for the best fit for your wrist.


----------



## bags to die for

I'll stop posting pics after this. Lol. Lots of coral.


----------



## Notorious Pink

bags to die for said:


> I'll stop posting pics after this. Lol. Lots of coral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4365751



Don’t stop! I LOVE the pics!

Glad you got the bracelet. It’s beautiful. [emoji254]


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,
Can anyone post a pic of magic MOP 1 motif earrings?
Thanks!


----------



## nicole0612

bags to die for said:


> I'll stop posting pics after this. Lol. Lots of coral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4365751



Keep them coming! We can’t all be in Japan to see these vintage lovelies


----------



## Happyish

I need some help. I received a 20-motif VCA Alhambra necklace today which I bought on the secondary market. It came with the letter of authenticity from VCA's heritage Department. 
My SA told me that the LOA's have been faked!
Also, the giant light green box (which looks exactly like my other authentic boxes) is made out of ultra suede, not real suede. I've seen ultra suede pouches used for repairs by VCA, but never the boxes.
Does anyone know if the large necklace boxes are ever made of ultrasuede?
I did take the necklace to a jeweler who confirms that the stones are what they're represented to be, they're uniform in color and the settings are 18k.
Unfortunately, but VCA tells me that they're backlogged 6 months to do an authenticity check, at which time it will be too late to dispute the purchase on my credit card?
Any thoughts? Thank you all!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Happyish said:


> I need some help. I received a 20-motif VCA Alhambra necklace today which I bought on the secondary market. It came with the letter of authenticity from VCA's heritage Department.
> My SA told me that the LOA's have been faked!
> Also, the giant light green box (which looks exactly like my other authentic boxes) is made out of ultra suede, not real suede. I've seen ultra suede pouches used for repairs by VCA, but never the boxes.
> Does anyone know if the large necklace boxes are ever made of ultrasuede?
> I did take the necklace to a jeweler who confirms that the stones are what they're represented to be, they're uniform in color and the settings are 18k.
> Unfortunately, but VCA tells me that they're backlogged 6 months to do an authenticity check, at which time it will be too late to dispute the purchase on my credit card?
> Any thoughts? Thank you all!


I would return the necklace if you can.


----------



## Happyish

etoupebirkin said:


> I would return the necklace if you can.



Dear Etoupe Birkin
May I ask why you say that; what are your thoughts? Thank you


----------



## etoupebirkin

It seems to me that you are wary of the box and the COA, so that set off alarms. 

Today, I spoke to my favorite SA who used to work in Neimans and sold VCA for years and is now at Saks. She recently saw an old client of another SA from Neimans. The woman was wearing two VCA butterfly rings with pink sapphires and diamonds. It looked spectacular; and my SA asked why did you get two of the same ring? The client admitted that the rings were copies. My SA said she looked at the rings and they were identical in every way, the curves and formations and authentic looking serial numbers. My SA was flabbergasted. The woman said the rings cost her $4K a piece.

If this is the case, I would be terrified on so many levels. Not the least being that Neimans would be flim-flamed by unscrupulous people switching out real for fakes. Some SAs may not be as eagle eyed as others.


----------



## Happyish

etoupebirkin said:


> It seems to me that you are wary of the box and the COA, so that set off alarms.
> 
> Today, I spoke to my favorite SA who used to work in Neimans and sold VCA for years and is now at Saks. She recently saw an old client of another SA from Neimans. The woman was wearing two VCA butterfly rings with pink sapphires and diamonds. It looked spectacular; and my SA asked why did you get two of the same ring? The client admitted that the rings were copies. My SA said she looked at the rings and they were identical in every way, the curves and formations and authentic looking serial numbers. My SA was flabbergasted. The woman said the rings cost her $4K a piece.
> 
> If this is the case, I would be terrified on so many levels. Not the least being that Neimans would be flim-flamed by unscrupulous people switching out real for fakes. Some SAs may not be as eagle eyed as others.


It's not a certificate of authenticity, it actually came with the letter of authenticity that costs about $1500. I'm so paranoid, that I would question anything I buy on the secondary market. Some things I KNOW are authentic, others, such as this, I just don't know. My jeweler (who sees a lot of VCA) thought it was genuine as did my SA at VCA. 
However, when I saw the box made out of microfiber, it set off a whole bunch of alarms . . . It also struck me that if a LOA can be counterfeited just as easily as a COA.


----------



## kewave

Happyish said:


> I need some help. I received a 20-motif VCA Alhambra necklace today which I bought on the secondary market. It came with the letter of authenticity from VCA's heritage Department.
> My SA told me that the LOA's have been faked!
> Also, the giant light green box (which looks exactly like my other authentic boxes) is made out of ultra suede, not real suede. I've seen ultra suede pouches used for repairs by VCA, but never the boxes.
> Does anyone know if the large necklace boxes are ever made of ultrasuede?
> I did take the necklace to a jeweler who confirms that the stones are what they're represented to be, they're uniform in color and the settings are 18k.
> Unfortunately, but VCA tells me that they're backlogged 6 months to do an authenticity check, at which time it will be too late to dispute the purchase on my credit card?
> Any thoughts? Thank you all!



I would return the item if in doubt and would  never venture into buying secondary VCA unless it’s from very reputable resellers. Certificates and boxes don’t mean anything anymore as the fake syndicate is too sophisticated these days.
There are just too many fakes and good copies out there. We all know how steep VCA pricing is and genuine gold and semi precious stones/real pearls really don’t cost that much to begin with. Hence, there’s really no point in having jeweler to ascertain that the item is indeed real precious metals/stones because the premium lies in whether its an authentic VCA item.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

I recently had to replace one of my boxes as it was destroyed. I bought a box (claimed to be authentic by the seller) and I have no idea if it is geniuine. I never thought that a box could cast doubt on the authenticity of my pieces. But now I am a little paranoid ...

Can you PM a picture of the box to me?

@Happyish and you seem to have a lot of doubts. I say, trust your instincts!

On another note, my wonderful SA just SMSed me to let me know she is about to receive a turquoise RdN clip (small model). I have my piece already so do PM me if you are keen?


----------



## Aimee3

Happyish said:


> It's not a certificate of authenticity, it actually came with the letter of authenticity that costs about $1500. I'm so paranoid, that I would question anything I buy on the secondary market. Some things I KNOW are authentic, others, such as this, I just don't know. My jeweler (who sees a lot of VCA) thought it was genuine as did my SA at VCA.
> However, when I saw the box made out of microfiber, it set off a whole bunch of alarms . . . It also struck me that if a LOA can be counterfeited just as easily as a COA.



There was recently a thread in the Cartier forum where someone bought a bracelet that was a very good copy, down to the serial number!  It is really scary what scammers can do out there.


----------



## Happyish

kewave said:


> I would return the item if in doubt and would  never venture into buying secondary VCA unless it’s from very reputable resellers. Certificates and boxes don’t mean anything anymore as the fake syndicate is too sophisticated these days.
> There are just too many fakes and good copies out there. We all know how steep VCA pricing is and genuine gold and semi precious stones/real pearls really don’t cost that much to begin with. Hence, there’s really no point in having jeweler to ascertain that the item is indeed real precious metals/stones because the premium lies in whether its an authentic VCA item.



Very well said. Not only that, it really hits the nail on the head. 

However, (and as an aside), I understand that counterfeiters will buy an authentic alhambra necklace that's relatively inexpensive, such as onyx or MOP, pop out the stones, and replace them with _turquoise plastic_ . . . When examined, it appears authentic, and of course it is, albeit with one glaring exception. Other counterfeiters are using MOP _dyed_ to look like another stone, and the chain will be made out of silver with an 18k gold plated wash. 
That's why I mentioned that this does test as 18K gold and the stones were determined to be authentic and uniform in color.
My jeweler does repairs for VCA, and my SA has been with VCA since the Arpels brothers owned it. Both examined it and were of the opinion it is authentic. The SA was also of the opinion that the LOA is authentic. That's why I'm on the fence.
I've been told to just enjoy it, but unfortunately based on my work I approach everything with the worst case scenario . . .


----------



## Happyish

bags to die for said:


> Guess what I found browsing the reseller stores in Japan . No I don't like turquoise but I know you guys do!
> 
> View attachment 4360726


Oh. My. What I wouldn't do for that turquoise . . .


----------



## innerpeace85

bags to die for said:


> Guess what I found browsing the reseller stores in Japan . No I don't like turquoise but I know you guys do!
> 
> View attachment 4360726


The turquoise is very pretty!! I wish VCA would bring it back..


----------



## swisshera

Happyish said:


> I need some help. I received a 20-motif VCA Alhambra necklace today which I bought on the secondary market. It came with the letter of authenticity from VCA's heritage Department.
> My SA told me that the LOA's have been faked!
> Also, the giant light green box (which looks exactly like my other authentic boxes) is made out of ultra suede, not real suede. I've seen ultra suede pouches used for repairs by VCA, but never the boxes.
> Does anyone know if the large necklace boxes are ever made of ultrasuede?
> I did take the necklace to a jeweler who confirms that the stones are what they're represented to be, they're uniform in color and the settings are 18k.
> Unfortunately, but VCA tells me that they're backlogged 6 months to do an authenticity check, at which time it will be too late to dispute the purchase on my credit card?
> Any thoughts? Thank you all!



VCA changed the boxes a few times during the last 10 years or so that I started collecting VCA. Some of them have leather/ suede peeling off as they aged. Though they are original. It happened to me too that I bought a quite expensive 20 motifs necklace from an established jeweler, took it to VCA to authenticate it - and the serial number is mismatched. That was an easy tell to me and they refund me right away. Though, the thing is - if you have second guess about your piece, and the authentication process takes longer than getting your credit card covered, I agree with EtoupeBirkin that you should return the piece so that you have the peace of mind. That is so important that you need to buy something you love and make sure you are 100% with the piece that you bought or you will regret.


----------



## kimber418

Happyish said:


> Very well said. Not only that, it really hits the nail on the head.
> 
> However, (and as an aside), I understand that counterfeiters will buy an authentic alhambra necklace that's relatively inexpensive, such as onyx or MOP, pop out the stones, and replace them with _turquoise plastic_ . . . When examined, it appears authentic, and of course it is, albeit with one glaring exception. Other counterfeiters are using MOP _dyed_ to look like another stone, and the chain will be made out of silver with an 18k gold plated wash.
> That's why I mentioned that this does test as 18K gold and the stones were determined to be authentic and uniform in color.
> My jeweler does repairs for VCA, and my SA has been with VCA since the Arpels brothers owned it. Both examined it and were of the opinion it is authentic. The SA was also of the opinion that the LOA is authentic. That's why I'm on the fence.
> I've been told to just enjoy it, but unfortunately based on my work I approach everything with the worst case scenario . . .


I wish I could see the box you are talking about.  It seems like I did have an older VCA piece (bought at boutique years ago) that sound similar to the material on the box you are talking about.   I have a limited amount of my VCA boxes and storage cases here where we are living part-time.   Most are in storage right now.   All of my VCA pieces are here with me but none of the boxes, etc.   Can you post a photo or pm the photo?


----------



## Happyish

kimber418 said:


> I wish I could see the box you are talking about.  It seems like I did have an older VCA piece (bought at boutique years ago) that sound similar to the material on the box you are talking about.   I have a limited amount of my VCA boxes and storage cases here where we are living part-time.   Most are in storage right now.   All of my VCA pieces are here with me but none of the boxes, etc.   Can you post a photo or pm the photo?


Here they are . . .


----------



## swisshera

Happyish said:


> Here they are . . .


I was just reading your first post and just can't help wondering - if you took it to the VCA store and shown them that the LOA is fake, I don't understand the point of anyone providing a fake document to an authentic piece, when the piece itself should speak louder than the certificate. If someone is the original owner or someone is sure that piece is authentic, they can pay the fees and wait for the authentication service from VCA. Not having papers don't make a piece fake, but having a fake paper does attract more negative attention. Just a thought.


----------



## Happyish

swisshera said:


> I was just reading your first post and just can't help wondering - if you took it to the VCA store and shown them that the LOA is fake, I don't understand the point of anyone providing a fake document to an authentic piece, when the piece itself should speak louder than the certificate. If someone is the original owner or someone is sure that piece is authentic, they can pay the fees and wait for the authentication service from VCA. Not having papers don't make a piece fake, but having a fake paper does attract more negative attention. Just a thought.



I did not show them that the LOA is fake. I don't know if it's fake and VCA won't check their records to verify that they issued the LOA unless I go through the whole authentication process which will take at least 6 months, at which point I will lose any remedy I may have to dispute the charge. As you point out, VCA would never provide a LOA for a fake necklace. Independent of the LOA which looks fine to me--but what do I know--I have doubts about the necklace.


----------



## kewave

Happyish said:


> Very well said. Not only that, it really hits the nail on the head.
> 
> However, (and as an aside), I understand that counterfeiters will buy an authentic alhambra necklace that's relatively inexpensive, such as onyx or MOP, pop out the stones, and replace them with _turquoise plastic_ . . . When examined, it appears authentic, and of course it is, albeit with one glaring exception. Other counterfeiters are using MOP _dyed_ to look like another stone, and the chain will be made out of silver with an 18k gold plated wash.
> That's why I mentioned that this does test as 18K gold and the stones were determined to be authentic and uniform in color.
> My jeweler does repairs for VCA, and my SA has been with VCA since the Arpels brothers owned it. Both examined it and were of the opinion it is authentic. The SA was also of the opinion that the LOA is authentic. That's why I'm on the fence.
> I've been told to just enjoy it, but unfortunately based on my work I approach everything with the worst case scenario . . .



Your subsequent post is very confusing. I will be very surprised if VCA sent their items to 3rd party jeweler for repairs...but if you meant your jeweler repairs VCA from other walk-in customers then it doesn’t mean anything becos there are super fakes floating around and even some SA couldn’t tell them apart, Also if your SA is there since Arpels brothers owned it, then you should have confidence in his/her assurance but you remain uncomfortable becos of a box.
Moreover, if you approach everything with worst case scenario then you should refrain from buying the item from secondary market becos the stress is not worth it!


----------



## opadiva

+1 @kewave @swisshera

Once reread your original post, I realised you mentioned the LOAs in general can be faked, you didn’t necessarily mean the LOA which accompanied your purchase?That is true anything can be faked, but for example I don’t think I’m able to look at a LOA and easily ascertain whether it is fake or not. And I would have thought the easiest way to tell is for your SA to check the serial number in the system. And since your SA who is with the firm for that long can’t convince you it is authentic, no one on this forum will be able to cast your doubt aside either.


----------



## Happyish

kewave said:


> Your subsequent post is very confusing. I will be very surprised if VCA sent their items to 3rd party jeweler for repairs...but if you meant your jeweler repairs VCA from other walk-in customers then it doesn’t mean anything becos there are super fakes floating around and even some SA couldn’t tell them apart, Also if your SA is there since Arpels brothers owned it, then you should have confidence in his/her assurance but you remain uncomfortable becos of a box.
> Moreover, if you approach everything with worst case scenario then you should refrain from buying the item from secondary market becos the stress is not worth it!





opadiva said:


> +1 @kewave @swisshera
> 
> Once reread your original post, I realised you mentioned the LOAs in general can be faked, you didn’t necessarily mean the LOA which accompanied your purchase?That is true anything can be faked, but for example I don’t think I’m able to look at a LOA and easily ascertain whether it is fake or not. And I would have thought the easiest way to tell is for your SA to check the serial number in the system. And since your SA who is with the firm for that long can’t convince you it is authentic, no one on this forum will be able to cast your doubt aside either.



First, thank you for your comments and your interest.
A couple of remarks; just becasue the serial number is in the system doesn't mean the necklace is authentic. Counterfeiters use a correct serial number for a piece, so it passes a cursory review at the store level. I've seen pieces where they've used the serial number from a pave frivole earring, for a counterfeit pave frivole earring. It seems authentic, even though it isn't.

Second, even experts can be fooled. My jeweler (who is on contract w VCA to do repairs for VCA--not just walk-ins) thought it was fine, but there are some issues with the necklace I won't go into that make me suspicious. It's not his money and he's not as motivated as I am, so that's not enough to reassure me particulary given the amount at issue. Also, many of the SA's-including those directly working for VCA have only a sales background. They have no background in jewelry and no knowledge of the brand-it's as deep as the current collection. To really know, they need to know what clasp was used when, how the design has changed (and the Alhambra has over time), and the different manufacturing techniques that have been used. Much of this I recognize from my own collection, the majority of which I wouldn't have _unless_ I bought from secondary sources. If I've learned anything, it's that I should be suspecious. Sometimes it's the reputable jeweler who can most easily pass off a counterfeit, simply because they're trusted. You may not remember the Harry Winston case--he switched out a 20-carat diamond sent for cleaning, figuring he could get away with it--the woman swore it was a different diamond and it was.
Independent of being concerned, I'm also curious. How thorough are these counterfeiters? Given the prices these items command, I suspect they'll go to any length . . . Meanwhile, I will continue to investigate and I will keep you posted.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Happyish,
If something makes you unfordable with this transaction, then trust your instincts and return the necklace. Why beat yourself up about this? Another necklace will probably come along or something else for that matter.
Though, I've never bought anything other than through VCA, I've bought lots of Hermes on the secondary market. I always authenticate Birkins and Kellys. But I also trust me instincts.


----------



## Happyish

etoupebirkin said:


> Happyish,
> If something makes you unfordable with this transaction, then trust your instincts and return the necklace. Why beat yourself up about this? Another necklace will probably come along or something else for that matter.
> Though, I've never bought anything other than through VCA, I've bought lots of Hermes on the secondary market. I always authenticate Birkins and Kellys. But I also trust me instincts.



Dear Etoupebirkin, excellent advice.
I reached that conclusion last night. However, before returning this, I'm trying to pursue one other resource, if for other reason than to learn from this and to become a better and more discerning buyer. 
Instinct isn't impulsive. It's based on information, culled from experience. I'm hoping to gain some confidence that I can make an informed and intelligent choice going forward, and if it takes  an expert appraiser, so be it . . .


----------



## opadiva

Happyish said:


> First, thank you for your comments and your interest.
> A couple of remarks; just becasue the serial number is in the system doesn't mean the necklace is authentic. Counterfeiters use a correct serial number for a piece, so it passes a cursory review at the store level. I've seen pieces where they've used the serial number from a pave frivole earring, for a counterfeit pave frivole earring. It seems authentic, even though it isn't.
> 
> Second, even experts can be fooled. My jeweler (who is on contract w VCA to do repairs for VCA--not just walk-ins) thought it was fine, but there are some issues with the necklace I won't go into that make me suspicious. It's not his money and he's not as motivated as I am, so that's not enough to reassure me particulary given the amount at issue. Also, many of the SA's-including those directly working for VCA have only a sales background. They have no background in jewelry and no knowledge of the brand-it's as deep as the current collection. To really know, they need to know what clasp was used when, how the design has changed (and the Alhambra has over time), and the different manufacturing techniques that have been used. Much of this I recognize from my own collection, the majority of which I wouldn't have _unless_ I bought from secondary sources. If I've learned anything, it's that I should be suspecious. Sometimes it's the reputable jeweler who can most easily pass off a counterfeit, simply because they're trusted. You may not remember the Harry Winston case--he switched out a 20-carat diamond sent for cleaning, figuring he could get away with it--the woman swore it was a different diamond and it was.
> Independent of being concerned, I'm also curious. How thorough are these counterfeiters? Given the prices these items command, I suspect they'll go to any length . . . Meanwhile, I will continue to investigate and I will keep you posted.


@Happyish  Glad to hear you made the decision which gave you the peace of mind. Undoubtedly even with the slightest doubt you won't enjoy the piece, not to mention the money that was paid for it. It is true counterfeits can be super sophisticated, as you pointed out


----------



## Toronto24

Happyish said:


> Here they are . . .



I have boxes like this from the boutique


----------



## Happyish

Toronto24 said:


> I have boxes like this from the boutique


Made out of microfiber?
All of mine are made of suede . . . this is microfiber.


----------



## bags to die for

As promised, my VA bracelet family.


----------



## opadiva

bags to die for said:


> As promised, my VA bracelet family.
> 
> View attachment 4370825


@bags to die for that pink opal is such a beauty, what a great decision you made!


----------



## hopiko

bags to die for said:


> As promised, my VA bracelet family.
> 
> View attachment 4370825


Wowowowowowowow!  Stunning addition!  So many beautiful bracelets!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## klynneann

bags to die for said:


> As promised, my VA bracelet family.
> 
> View attachment 4370825


Just beautiful!! And your newest beauty fits in perfectly! Congrats!!


----------



## jenaps

bags to die for said:


> As promised, my VA bracelet family.
> 
> View attachment 4370825



Love![emoji7]

Is that gray MOP and WG?  I have not thought of that combo, but it looks fabulous!


----------



## 911snowball

Gray MOP and WG is  wonderful- I have Magic earrings in this combo and they go with everything!


----------



## Rami00

bags to die for said:


> As promised, my VA bracelet family.
> 
> View attachment 4370825


beautiful collection!


----------



## 911snowball

I recently got the removable 2" extender for my 10 motif.  It really helps with certain necklines. I am wearing it today.


----------



## klynneann

Has anyone heard whether this is confirmed and, if so, what it might be??

https://nypost.com/2019/03/13/tour-the-epic-new-hudson-yards-and-its-literal-mile-of-shops/


----------



## MyDogTink

klynneann said:


> Has anyone heard whether this is confirmed and, if so, what it might be??
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/03/13/tour-the-epic-new-hudson-yards-and-its-literal-mile-of-shops/
> 
> View attachment 4371150



If I remember correctly, my SA said a VCA boutique was opening in Hudson Yards.


----------



## klynneann

MyDogTink said:


> If I remember correctly, my SA said a VCA boutique was opening in Hudson Yards.


Yes and according to the article I linked to above, they are going to have jewelry exclusive to the location.  I was wondering if anyone knew what that was.


----------



## rk4265

klynneann said:


> Has anyone heard whether this is confirmed and, if so, what it might be??
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/03/13/tour-the-epic-new-hudson-yards-and-its-literal-mile-of-shops/
> 
> View attachment 4371150


This is so interesting. Especially since I’m in nyc!


----------



## Bee-licious

911snowball said:


> I recently got the removable 2" extender for my 10 motif.  It really helps with certain necklines. I am wearing it today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4371117


Gorgeous! Just curious, is the extender from VCA or the seller on *bay?


----------



## 911snowball

The ordered the extender from my VCA boutique.


----------



## hopiko

rk4265 said:


> This is so interesting. Especially since I’m in nyc!


Me too!  And my firm is relocating to Hudson Yards....uh oh.......


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

bags to die for said:


> As promised, my VA bracelet family.
> 
> View attachment 4370825


You got me looking through some very popular Jap reseller sites - and I found a LE pink porcelain pendant. So gentle and feminine. Unfortunately it wont form part of my collection.

And I am excited - something new is now available online!


----------



## Notorious Pink

hopiko said:


> Me too!  And my firm is relocating to Hudson Yards....uh oh.......



Lol you’re in trouble!!!

Lol so am I!!! It’s three blocks from the studios where DS1 trains.


----------



## jenaps

klynneann said:


> Has anyone heard whether this is confirmed and, if so, what it might be??
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/03/13/tour-the-epic-new-hudson-yards-and-its-literal-mile-of-shops/
> 
> View attachment 4371150



I wonder what it will be?? So excited!


----------



## bags to die for

Stardust Andromeda said:


> You got me looking through some very popular Jap reseller sites - and I found a LE pink porcelain pendant. So gentle and feminine. Unfortunately it wont form part of my collection.
> 
> And I am excited - something new is now available online!
> 
> View attachment 4371978


I saw the pink porcelain in the same store when I went back a couple of days later !


----------



## Phoenix123

Stardust Andromeda said:


> You got me looking through some very popular Jap reseller sites - and I found a LE pink porcelain pendant. So gentle and feminine. Unfortunately it wont form part of my collection.
> 
> And I am excited - something new is now available online!
> 
> View attachment 4371978



I wish VCA would offer a pair of matching butterflies both in lapis.  I'm OCD and can't stand asymmetry, lol.


----------



## Jinsun

Happyish said:


> Made out of microfiber?
> All of mine are made of suede . . . this is microfiber.



Hello. After reading your post I checked my necklace pouches. They are different materials. All of mine are straight from vca, not from resellers. 

My 10 motive was purchased around 8 years ago. Magic was purchased when it came out. 3 years ago?  The small pouches are different materials as well. Suede / microfiber. 

So I have both.


----------



## Jinsun

I can not seem to be able to attach pics


----------



## Jinsun

I hope this helps. Sorry for the bad quality and the shadows.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Jinsun said:


> I hope this helps. Sorry for the bad quality and the shadows.


Wow! your boxes/pouches look like they are very well kept! I keep mine in a place with constant air conditioning!


Phoenix123 said:


> I wish VCA would offer a pair of matching butterflies both in lapis.  I'm OCD and can't stand asymmetry, lol.


VCA does offer symmetrical butterflies for the sapphire pieces, so maybe they will do that for the lapis too? Do ask your lovely lovely SA and keep us posted!


----------



## park56

klynneann said:


> Yes and according to the article I linked to above, they are going to have jewelry exclusive to the location.  I was wondering if anyone knew what that was.


Ooh I’d love to know as well. So dangerous!


----------



## Phoenix123

Stardust Andromeda said:


> VCA does offer symmetrical butterflies for the sapphire pieces, so maybe they will do that for the lapis too? Do ask your lovely lovely SA and keep us posted!



I hope they'll offer this option as a regular item and not a SO.  I'm loathe to pay a 35-40% premium again.

I'll certainly ask my SA and keep you ladies posted


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Happy Friday!


----------



## rk4265

So the Hudson yard exclusive is from the high jewelry collection featuring diamonds and rubies. Didn’t go into details since I’m positive it’s not I’m my price range.


----------



## klynneann

rk4265 said:


> So the Hudson yard exclusive is from the high jewelry collection featuring diamonds and rubies. Didn’t go into details since I’m positive it’s not I’m my price range.


Darn.  I had a feeling it would be something like that.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Happyish

Jinsun said:


> I hope this helps. Sorry for the bad quality and the shadows.


Thank you!


----------



## Jinsun

I haven’t been on in a while....tried to catch up reading all the posts that I forgot to ask my question. 

I have two pottery barn McKenna jewelry box. Large and the vertical armoire. 

I was wondering how everyone keeps their earrings. My armoire has a deep drawer and I keep my earrings in there in their pouches. But when I’m searching for a specific pair, it takes a while to go through each pouch. I was thinking about writing on the outside of the pouches with a pen or a sharpie lol.  I haven’t yet so I’m wondering if I should just take them out of the pouches. But I have so many earrings from other designers I just don’t know how I should store my vca earrings. My other earrings are laying where the rings should go.


----------



## nicole0612

Jinsun said:


> I haven’t been on in a while....tried to catch up reading all the posts that I forgot to ask my question.
> 
> I have two pottery barn McKenna jewelry box. Large and the vertical armoire.
> 
> I was wondering how everyone keeps their earrings. My armoire has a deep drawer and I keep my earrings in there in their pouches. But when I’m searching for a specific pair, it takes a while to go through each pouch. I was thinking about writing on the outside of the pouches with a pen or a sharpie lol.  I haven’t yet so I’m wondering if I should just take them out of the pouches. But I have so many earrings from other designers I just don’t know how I should store my vca earrings. My other earrings are laying where the rings should go.



I keep mine in stacked boxes and have the same problem. I was thinking of having little labels made for each.


----------



## Canturi lover

^^ I keep mine in the small zip lock bags - one for each earring [emoji253]


----------



## Meowwu

I keep my VCA pieces in a drawer and some in the pouches they came in, others just on top of the pouches. I am not troubled with accessing them because I don’t have that many VCA pieces. Lol


----------



## Meowwu

This is the drawer at work (at table at work now).


----------



## Jinsun

nicole0612 said:


> I keep mine in stacked boxes and have the same problem. I was thinking of having little labels made for each.



I had to store my boxes in the attic. They were taking up too much space. Plse share if you find labels. I do have a label maker but I don’t like that look. Was even think about hand stitching the name of the earrings on the pouches but they are too thick.


----------



## nicole0612

Jinsun said:


> I had to store my boxes in the attic. They were taking up too much space. Plse share if you find labels. I do have a label maker but I don’t like that look. Was even think about hand stitching the name of the earrings on the pouches but they are too thick.



Yes I will. I need a new solution also. I currently have my boxes stacked in rows and on top of each other in shelves of an open cabinent, so it is not very convenient. I think a better idea than labels is to change to an enclosed display system where the items can be displayed on Hermès or other painted porcelain trays so it is pretty to look at, but will not be exposed to the elements.


----------



## Jinsun

nicole0612 said:


> Yes I will. I need a new solution also. I currently have my boxes stacked in rows and on top of each other in shelves of an open cabinent, so it is not very convenient. I think a better idea than labels is to change to an enclosed display system where the items can be displayed on Hermès or other painted porcelain trays so it is pretty to look at, but will not be exposed to the elements.



I purchased a Hermès ashtray and it arrived a few days ago. I got the chain d’ancre in blue. It’s so pretty.


----------



## Jinsun

Meowwu said:


> I keep my VCA pieces in a drawer and some in the pouches they came in, others just on top of the pouches. I am not troubled with accessing them because I don’t have that many VCA pieces. Lol
> 
> View attachment 4373447



What mine looks like as well but the earring pouches are tight. Can’t look inside, have to take an earring out to see which one it is lol


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Meowwu said:


> I keep my VCA pieces in a drawer and some in the pouches they came in. Lol
> 
> View attachment 4373447


That rock crystal bracelet looks like a real darling!


----------



## Meowwu

Stardust Andromeda said:


> That rock crystal bracelet looks like a real darling!


Thank you.  

I have two but find myself wearing the first one I acquired and only use the second one occasionally as necklace or double bracelet.


----------



## Meowwu

Jinsun said:


> What mine looks like as well but the earring pouches are tight. Can’t look inside, have to take an earring out to see which one it is lol


I feel the content of the pouches first. It usually gives me a pretty good idea of what’s inside. 

I just realized that my drawer is so messy and dirty! Lol time to clean up a bit I think.


----------



## sbelle

Jinsun said:


> I was wondering how everyone keeps their earrings. My armoire has a deep drawer and I keep my earrings in there in their pouches.



I have been through different storage stages .

1). In the beginning I kept everything in its box but that took up too much room and it was too difficult to search for pieces.  And of course I quickly ran out of room in my safe for boxes.

2) A lovely sales associate suggested that I store everything in its pouch and use a labeler to label each pouch.  That worked for a while, but I found it very annoying to have to take multiple pouches out to find the piece I was looking for.

3).  A dear friend with a jewelry collection much larger than mine recommended a Lori Grenier jewelry storage piece (from QVC).    I adore it because everything is in one place, The compartments are see-through ( so easy to find what you’re looking for)  and it fits in my safe.   I don’t keep any necklaces in it, only my earrings and bracelets.    I keep my necklaces in pouches and label the pouches with my labeler.


----------



## doloresmia

sbelle said:


> I have been through different storage stages .
> 
> 1). In the beginning I kept everything in its box but that took up too much room and it was too difficult to search for pieces.  And of course I quickly ran out of room in my safe for boxes.
> 
> 2) A lovely sales associate suggested that I store everything in its pouch and use a labeler to label each pouch.  That worked for a while, but I found it very annoying to have to take multiple pouches out to find the piece I was looking for.
> 
> 3).  A dear friend with a jewelry collection much larger than mine recommended a Lori Grenier jewelry storage piece (from QVC).    I adore it because everything is in one place, The compartments are see-through ( so easy to find what you’re looking for)  and it fits in my safe.   I don’t keep any necklaces in it, only my earrings and bracelets.    I keep my necklaces in pouches and label the pouches with my labeler.



Sbelle- maybe it would help if you show us a picture of your jewelry in actual storage (she said hoping sbelle would fall for the ruse and treat us with some eye candy) 


Hahahah haha Hahahah


----------



## sbelle

doloresmia said:


> Sbelle- maybe it would help if you show us a picture of your jewelry in actual storage (she said hoping sbelle would fall for the ruse and treat us with some eye candy)
> 
> 
> Hahahah haha Hahahah


----------



## gagabag

So a different SA assisted me yesterday and mentioned that there will be a white gold frivole coming out in April - sort of similar to the 3-frivole mini that came out last year. First time I heard of it and because she’s not my usual, not sure how much to trust her intel. Anyone heard the same?


----------



## Happyish

Jinsun said:


> I haven’t been on in a while....tried to catch up reading all the posts that I forgot to ask my question.
> 
> I have two pottery barn McKenna jewelry box. Large and the vertical armoire.
> 
> I was wondering how everyone keeps their earrings. My armoire has a deep drawer and I keep my earrings in there in their pouches. But when I’m searching for a specific pair, it takes a while to go through each pouch. I was thinking about writing on the outside of the pouches with a pen or a sharpie lol.  I haven’t yet so I’m wondering if I should just take them out of the pouches. But I have so many earrings from other designers I just don’t know how I should store my vca earrings. My other earrings are laying where the rings should go.



I keep all mine in clear plastic baggies which I bought at a jewelry supply. One earring in a small baggie, inside a slightly larger baggie with the other earring. A necklace will have its own baggie. I generally put these inside a VCA pouch, with like items together or what I wear together. For instance, my byzantine will all be in baggies, then placed together in one pouch. My WMOP Alhambra and Onyx alhambra (b/c I wear them together) will be separately bagged and in another pouch, etc.

Although all the green pouches look alike, once I find one, at least that "collection," is together, but things are often in different places. I'm afraid to put everything in one chest or one box . . . take the chest and it's all gone.

As far as the boxes are concerned, they're stored separately, but it's getting a little crazy-critical shelf space is taken up by empty boxes. Marie Kondo would have a fit . . .

This is a great question and I'd love to hear how others keep their jewelry.



I'm always afraid to put my jewelry


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I store all of my vca in their white boxes that I’ve labeled with my label maker. 
They are neatly stacked on shelves (this is a large gun safe that I converted for jewelry).
Everything is easy to find and I feel better knowing that everything is protected.


----------



## lynne_ross

Jinsun said:


> I haven’t been on in a while....tried to catch up reading all the posts that I forgot to ask my question.
> 
> I have two pottery barn McKenna jewelry box. Large and the vertical armoire.
> 
> I was wondering how everyone keeps their earrings. My armoire has a deep drawer and I keep my earrings in there in their pouches. But when I’m searching for a specific pair, it takes a while to go through each pouch. I was thinking about writing on the outside of the pouches with a pen or a sharpie lol.  I haven’t yet so I’m wondering if I should just take them out of the pouches. But I have so many earrings from other designers I just don’t know how I should store my vca earrings. My other earrings are laying where the rings should go.


The items I wear practically daily all sit in a large jewelry tray (size of a breakfast tray) on a dresser. The expensive jewelry I wear less often gets stored in their pouches in a safe. I store all the boxes and certificates seperately - our walk in has cubbies at the top of closet that are perfect for boxes and such I do not need to reach daily. Lots of room for more! The not as expensive jewelry gets stored in the dresser drawer and a large jewelry box. My system works for me.


----------



## papilloncristal

Can I rant about H here? I paid 50% deposit over a year ago for a pink sapphire Kelly bracelet but as of today H is still unable to deliver.. I got so annoyed that I’d like to cancel the preorder and get a refund now but dunno if this possible. Does anyone have similar experience with H before? *sigh* I should really stick with VCA for jewelries...


----------



## lynne_ross

papilloncristal said:


> Can I rant about H here? I paid 50% deposit over a year ago for a pink sapphire Kelly bracelet but as of today H is still unable to deliver.. I got so annoyed that I’d like to cancel the preorder and get a refund now but dunno if this possible. Does anyone have similar experience with H before? *sigh* I should really stick with VCA for jewelries...


Have you asked them for the money back? Do you still want bracelet? 
VCA does not have the greatest return policy but I have gotten full refund on credit card before since I got approval ahead.


----------



## papilloncristal

lynne_ross said:


> Have you asked them for the money back? Do you still want bracelet?
> VCA does not have the greatest return policy but I have gotten full refund on credit card before since I got approval ahead.



I’m asking another SA from another boutique about the deposit policy as I was thinking if I cannot get a refund then at least I don’t want to break the relationship with the SA who took my deposit. Pretty sure if I ask her for a refund she will cut me off from her client list so I want to make sure that I can get a refund first.


----------



## nicole0612

papilloncristal said:


> I’m asking another SA from another boutique about the deposit policy as I was thinking if I cannot get a refund then at least I don’t want to break the relationship with the SA who took my deposit. Pretty sure if I ask her for a refund she will cut me off from her client list so I want to make sure that I can get a refund first.



Perhaps you can talk with her and explain that the item that you prepaid for does not seem to be ever coming into stock. If you ask her if you can get a refund for the item that is not coming and purchase another item instead, perhaps you will not impact the relationship.


----------



## Rami00

Lapis is up on the Canadian website!


----------



## Happyish

papilloncristal said:


> Can I rant about H here? I paid 50% deposit over a year ago for a pink sapphire Kelly bracelet but as of today H is still unable to deliver.. I got so annoyed that I’d like to cancel the preorder and get a refund now but dunno if this possible. Does anyone have similar experience with H before? *sigh* I should really stick with VCA for jewelries...





papilloncristal said:


> I’m asking another SA from another boutique about the deposit policy as I was thinking if I cannot get a refund then at least I don’t want to break the relationship with the SA who took my deposit. Pretty sure if I ask her for a refund she will cut me off from her client list so I want to make sure that I can get a refund first.



Are you kidding me? I think this is outrageous. They have your money for _over a year_ and you're afraid of _them_! They should be afraid of you.

You have every right to be annoyed if not upset. You have every right to request a refund. They have an obligation to timely fulfill and order, after which you have a right to a full refund if they cannot deliver.  There's no reason to be afraid--frankly they should be apologizing to you.

I'd ask to see the store manager and cancel.  Be firm and ask for a refund. Any manager worth her salt should be concerned about losing _your_ business. 

Finally, if you still want the bracelet, ask your SA to give you a call should it ever arrive.

They don't have the right to take you money and then abandon you.


----------



## nicole0612

I’m sure many of you have heard this fun news, but many new combos are available using stones in the existing collection with new metal combinations (white gold/pink gold and onyx, grey MOP and many combos, pink gold and chalcedony magic earrings etc). Turn around is 2-5 months, but no special order fee. My SA said it is for VIP only, but I have never purchased high jewelry and am not a VIP, so I think any existing customers with a decent purchase history will be approved.
I think I will order chalcedony and pink gold magic earrings or a GMOP combo.


----------



## klynneann

nicole0612 said:


> I’m sure many of you have heard this fun news, but now any stone in the existing collection can be ordered in any metal combination (white gold and onyx, rose gold and carnelian, yellow gold and chalcedony etc). Turn around is 2-5 months, but no special order fee. My SA said it is for VIP only, but I have never purchased high jewelry and am not a VIP, so I think any existing customers with a decent purchase history will be approved.
> I think I will order chalcedony and rose gold.


I had not heard, thank you for sharing!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

nicole0612 said:


> I’m sure many of you have heard this fun news, but now any stone in the existing collection can be ordered in any metal combination (white gold and onyx, rose gold and carnelian, yellow gold and chalcedony etc). Turn around is 2-5 months, but no special order fee. My SA said it is for VIP only, but I have never purchased high jewelry and am not a VIP, so I think any existing customers with a decent purchase history will be approved.
> I think I will order chalcedony and rose gold.



I heard this as well.


----------



## Happyish

klynneann said:


> I had not heard, thank you for sharing!!


Chalcedony and RG will be beautiful. Last year I saw a Chalcedony w YG and it was beautiful. 
Since gray MOP is used for various alhambra pieces, do you think they would entertain a SO for gray MOP w YG or PG w/o a special order fee?


----------



## andforpoise

I'm looking at buying my first VCA piece. I'm looking at the onyx 5 motif bracelet, but I was wondering if it's durable enough for daily wear? Does anyone have any insight into this?


----------



## nicole0612

Not every possible combo you can think of is available, but many new ones are without the SO fee, and GMOP is available in many combos.


----------



## nicole0612

I got a little excited at first, but looking at the options again I refined my wishlist!


----------



## Happyish

andforpoise said:


> I'm looking at buying my first VCA piece. I'm looking at the onyx 5 motif bracelet, but I was wondering if it's durable enough for daily wear? Does anyone have any insight into this?


I've had the necklace in onyx for at least 15 years . . . it's pristine.


----------



## Happyish

nicole0612 said:


> I got a little excited at first, but looking at the options again I refined my wishlist!



To what, may I ask? It's always fun to hear . . . gives me ideas (dangerous) I may not have thought of . . .


----------



## nicole0612

Happyish said:


> To what, may I ask? It's always fun to hear . . . gives me ideas (dangerous) I may not have thought of . . .



Probably GMOP RG bracelet and Calcedony RG magic earrings.


----------



## pigleto972001

I wouldn’t mind onyx with white gold if that’s an option. Oh dear ‍♀️


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> I wouldn’t mind onyx with white gold if that’s an option. Oh dear ‍♀️



That’s the NYC combo


----------



## Rami00

nicole0612 said:


> I’m sure many of you have heard this fun news, but many new combos are available using stones in the existing collection with new metal combinations (white gold/pink gold and onyx, grey MOP and many combos, pink gold and chalcedony magic earrings etc). Turn around is 2-5 months, but no special order fee. My SA said it is for VIP only, but I have never purchased high jewelry and am not a VIP, so I think any existing customers with a decent purchase history will be approved.
> I think I will order chalcedony and pink gold magic earrings or a GMOP combo.


Thank you for sharing this news.


----------



## opadiva

nicole0612 said:


> I’m sure many of you have heard this fun news, but many new combos are available using stones in the existing collection with new metal combinations (white gold/pink gold and onyx, grey MOP and many combos, pink gold and chalcedony magic earrings etc). Turn around is 2-5 months, but no special order fee. My SA said it is for VIP only, but I have never purchased high jewelry and am not a VIP, so I think any existing customers with a decent purchase history will be approved.
> I think I will order chalcedony and pink gold magic earrings or a GMOP combo.



@nicole0612  I had seen the entire price list before and I would say prices are about 30% or so over the prices of existing pieces in the same ranges (vintage or magic). So it would be SO prices in disguise.


----------



## pigleto972001

TankerToad said:


> That’s the NYC combo



I know.  Loooove it. Would have tried for the onyx wg pave but alas . Fun to dream


----------



## Happyish

nicole0612 said:


> I’m sure many of you have heard this fun news, but many new combos are available using stones in the existing collection with new metal combinations (white gold/pink gold and onyx, grey MOP and many combos, pink gold and chalcedony magic earrings etc). Turn around is 2-5 months, but no special order fee. My SA said it is for VIP only, but I have never purchased high jewelry and am not a VIP, so I think any existing customers with a decent purchase history will be approved.
> I think I will order chalcedony and pink gold magic earrings or a GMOP combo.





opadiva said:


> @nicole0612  I had seen the entire price list before and I would say prices are about 30% or so over the prices of existing pieces in the same ranges (vintage or magic). So it would be SO prices in disguise.



If that's the case, I will pass. There are enough pieces in the regular line that are still on my wish list, albeit without a premium. No wonder it's for VIP's only . . . 
On the other hand, if it's the ONLY way to get a specific combination, it's without question something I've wanted, and I would wear it . . . all the time, every day . . . I would do it


----------



## nicole0612

opadiva said:


> @nicole0612  I had seen the entire price list before and I would say prices are about 30% or so over the prices of existing pieces in the same ranges (vintage or magic). So it would be SO prices in disguise.



Yes, I agree! I just talked to my SA (English is not her first language, so her messages to me were different than what the actual case is), and it seems like normal SO prices. I’m not sure why she told me it was such exciting news, though it’s nice that it’s easier to obtain these items now.


----------



## izzyParis

nicole0612 said:


> I’m sure many of you have heard this fun news, but many new combos are available using stones in the existing collection with new metal combinations (white gold/pink gold and onyx, grey MOP and many combos, pink gold and chalcedony magic earrings etc). Turn around is 2-5 months, but no special order fee. My SA said it is for VIP only, but I have never purchased high jewelry and am not a VIP, so I think any existing customers with a decent purchase history will be approved.
> I think I will order chalcedony and pink gold magic earrings or a GMOP combo.



Thank you for sharing!


----------



## nicole0612

In an unrelated topic, has anyone developed an allergy to gold over time? I am worried that it is happening to me.


----------



## innerpeace85

Additions to Frivole line coming out on April:


----------



## Coconuts40

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Additions to Frivole line coming out on April:
> View attachment 4377499
> View attachment 4377500
> View attachment 4377501
> View attachment 4377502
> View attachment 4377503
> View attachment 4377504
> View attachment 4377505



Thank you for sharing!
The necklace and bracelet are super delicate and pretty!


----------



## Meowwu

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Additions to Frivole line coming out on April:
> View attachment 4377499
> View attachment 4377500
> View attachment 4377501
> View attachment 4377502
> View attachment 4377503
> View attachment 4377504
> View attachment 4377505


Omg!!! Just as I was thinking I am putting VCA on a break while I work on a new watch... and Bam! New Frivole! I like the beteeen the finger ring!


----------



## opadiva

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, I agree! I just talked to my SA (English is not her first language, so her messages to me were different than what the actual case is), and it seems like normal SO prices. I’m not sure why she told me it was such exciting news, though it’s nice that it’s easier to obtain these items now.



@nicole0612  true  If there is anything "exciting" about this,it would be the accessibility of various combos with very personal appeal. Prior to this process we would have had to "beg" for a SO to be approved, ie. spent a fortune first. I must confess I was succumbed to it and ordered a few combos which I had wanted for years however they were not part of the standard offerings

Please do share once you make a decision what to order xx


----------



## Meowwu

I have to wonder though, whether the release will come after the price increase (as they did last year with the pave Frivole).


----------



## klynneann

Meowwu said:


> I have to wonder though, whether the release will come after the price increase (as they did last year with the pave Frivole).


Ugh, I hope not.  Though my NM SA said that Bulgari had recently increased their prices and once one does, they all follow.


----------



## Coconuts40

Meowwu said:


> I have to wonder though, whether the release will come after the price increase (as they did last year with the pave Frivole).



I was thinking the same... it is interesting how a release follows a price increase in the past.


----------



## Aimee3

nicole0612 said:


> In an unrelated topic, has anyone developed an allergy to gold over time? I am worried that it is happening to me.



Oh I hope you aren’t!!!  Is it just where earrings or rings are on your body, or everywhere you put jewelry?  Is it happening with both yellow gold and white gold or just one of these?  I think there’s something in white gold that can cause sensitivity but I forgot what, but it’s not in yellow gold.  If it’s just your rings that are making you itchy or rashy, it may be that when you wash your hands some water gets underneath the ring and stays on your skin and irritates you.  Sometimes rings cause a rash on me but I never figured out why, and it would happen with 18k yellow and 18k white gold as well as platinum.  I just cleaned the rings, put on hydrocortisone cream, and after a few days I was able to wear my rings again.


----------



## nicole0612

opadiva said:


> @nicole0612  true  If there is anything "exciting" about this,it would be the accessibility of various combos with very personal appeal. Prior to this process we would have had to "beg" for a SO to be approved, ie. spent a fortune first. I must confess I was succumbed to it and ordered a few combos which I had wanted for years however they were not part of the standard offerings
> 
> Please do share once you make a decision what to order xx



Very well said! I think I will take advantage as well  I will have to plot out some options.


----------



## innerpeace85

Meowwu said:


> Omg!!! Just as I was thinking I am putting VCA on a break while I work on a new watch... and Bam! New Frivole! I like the beteeen the finger ring!


I like the Between the finger ring as well. It is $9150. Hope that helps!


----------



## lynne_ross

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Additions to Frivole line coming out on April:
> View attachment 4377499
> View attachment 4377500
> View attachment 4377501
> View attachment 4377502
> View attachment 4377503
> View attachment 4377504
> View attachment 4377505


Thanks for sharing, I love the necklace!


----------



## nicole0612

Aimee3 said:


> Oh I hope you aren’t!!!  Is it just where earrings or rings are on your body, or everywhere you put jewelry?  Is it happening with both yellow gold and white gold or just one of these?  I think there’s something in white gold that can cause sensitivity but I forgot what, but it’s not in yellow gold.  If it’s just your rings that are making you itchy or rashy, it may be that when you wash your hands some water gets underneath the ring and stays on your skin and irritates you.  Sometimes rings cause a rash on me but I never figured out why, and it would happen with 18k yellow and 18k white gold as well as platinum.  I just cleaned the rings, put on hydrocortisone cream, and after a few days I was able to wear my rings again.



Thank you! I hope not as well! I noticed it multiple times with my YG earrings (various pairs) - just where the gold touches my skin. I have not tried with WG, but platinum seems ok.   All of my rings are platinum (no VCA rings). I read about this issue, and it seems like the nickel in the gold alloy (higher in WG than YG) is what typically causes the reaction. I thought it was just ear-sensitivity the first time and actually did not wear any earrings at all for a couple of weeks, but the next time I wore them it happened again. I also noticed a reaction on the skin on my chest where the YG pendant touched me. After putting hydrocortisone cream on my chest, the reaction went away the next day. However, oddly YG bracelets seem ok (so I am still hopeful) - though my bracelets are extremely loose so never stay in one spot. 
I was reading that it might be a temporary allergic response related to hormones, so I am hoping that is the case. I have never had any metal allergies before recently, so I am a bit concerned!


----------



## etoupebirkin

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Additions to Frivole line coming out on April:
> View attachment 4377499
> View attachment 4377500
> View attachment 4377501
> View attachment 4377502
> View attachment 4377503
> View attachment 4377504
> View attachment 4377505


Oh Chit! That YG necklace has my name on it!!!
I do love the Frivole line.


----------



## Happyish

nicole0612 said:


> In an unrelated topic, has anyone developed an allergy to gold over time? I am worried that it is happening to me.


I've had issues with white gold earrings. Depending on the alloy content, I usually can't wear them.
I don't mean to get personal, but what's happened?
 Gold gets its' color from the alloys--for instance, white gold may  take its color from nickel silver, pink gold from copper, yellow gold (I don't remember), which you could be sensitive to. You could be reacting to the alloys.


----------



## Happyish

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! I hope not as well! I noticed it multiple times with my YG earrings (various pairs) - just where the gold touches my skin. I have not tried with WG, but platinum seems ok.   All of my rings are platinum (no VCA rings). I read about this issue, and it seems like the nickel in the gold alloy (higher in WG than YG) is what typically causes the reaction. I thought it was just ear-sensitivity the first time and actually did not wear any earrings at all for a couple of weeks, but the next time I wore them it happened again. I also noticed a reaction on the skin on my chest where the YG pendant touched me. After putting hydrocortisone cream on my chest, the reaction went away the next day. However, oddly YG bracelets seem ok (so I am still hopeful) - though my bracelets are extremely loose so never stay in one spot.
> I was reading that it might be a temporary allergic response related to hormones, so I am hoping that is the case. I have never had any metal allergies before recently, so I am a bit concerned!


Stay away from the YG for now so you can "detox" your immune system. If it's related to hormones hopefully it will clear up. 
You may also want to see an allergist. I did years ago--initially he didn't have a clue, but bless him, he researched it. At least now I know what causes it and what to avoid . . .


----------



## nicole0612

Happyish said:


> I've had issues with white gold earrings. Depending on the alloy content, I usually can't wear them.
> I don't mean to get personal, but what's happened?
> Gold gets its' color from the alloys--for instance, white gold may  take its color from nickel silver, pink gold from copper, yellow gold (I don't remember), which you could be sensitive to. You could be reacting to the alloys.





Happyish said:


> Stay away from the YG for now so you can "detox" your immune system. If it's related to hormones hopefully it will clear up.
> You may also want to see an allergist. I did years ago--initially he didn't have a clue, but bless him, he researched it. At least now I know what causes it and what to avoid . . .



Thank you, yes I think I have to take the next step in figuring out what is happening. I just hope that it doesn’t mean that I can’t wear my VCA! I will PM you about your question.


----------



## innerpeace85

nicole0612 said:


> In an unrelated topic, has anyone developed an allergy to gold over time? I am worried that it is happening to me.


I am sorry this is happening! Is it just VCA yellow gold?
Hope you can find a resolution soon


----------



## Aimee3

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! I hope not as well! I noticed it multiple times with my YG earrings (various pairs) - just where the gold touches my skin. I have not tried with WG, but platinum seems ok.   All of my rings are platinum (no VCA rings). I read about this issue, and it seems like the nickel in the gold alloy (higher in WG than YG) is what typically causes the reaction. I thought it was just ear-sensitivity the first time and actually did not wear any earrings at all for a couple of weeks, but the next time I wore them it happened again. I also noticed a reaction on the skin on my chest where the YG pendant touched me. After putting hydrocortisone cream on my chest, the reaction went away the next day. However, oddly YG bracelets seem ok (so I am still hopeful) - though my bracelets are extremely loose so never stay in one spot.
> I was reading that it might be a temporary allergic response related to hormones, so I am hoping that is the case. I have never had any metal allergies before recently, so I am a bit concerned!



I hope it’s only temporary!  Earrings usually cause the most issues but you say it happened with a necklace too.  I wonder if a jeweler could coat the metal with something to block whatever you are sensitive to?  I like the suggestion to see an allergist to get tested for metal but a positive test would just confirm what you already know.  
I hope you find a solution quickly as this must be so frustrating for you.


----------



## Aimee3

etoupebirkin said:


> Oh Chit! That YG necklace has my name on it!!!
> I do love the Frivole line.



Etoupebirkin, leave room for my name too on that necklace.  I love it.  Wish they had a modeling photo of that on the neck because I thought I liked the bracelet but it doesn’t look very nice on the wrist.  The chain appears too fragile for the flowers; seems like they would catch on any and everything and that fragile chain would just break.


----------



## sammix3

TankerToad said:


> That’s the NYC combo



What do you mean it’s the NYC combo?


----------



## pigleto972001

sammix3 said:


> What do you mean it’s the NYC combo?



It’s the New York exclusive I believe ... the white gold and onyx  but if I recall there was a store exclusive previously with the white gold onyx. It’s slipping my mind the name of the store. They had the 20 and the bracelet  some of our members got them I believe. Love to see modeling shots to enable me please [emoji173]️


----------



## Bee-licious

Happyish said:


> Are you kidding me? I think this is outrageous. They have your money for _over a year_ and you're afraid of _them_! They should be afraid of you.
> 
> You have every right to be annoyed if not upset. You have every right to request a refund. They have an obligation to timely fulfill and order, after which you have a right to a full refund if they cannot deliver.  There's no reason to be afraid--frankly they should be apologizing to you.
> 
> I'd ask to see the store manager and cancel.  Be firm and ask for a refund. Any manager worth her salt should be concerned about losing _your_ business.
> 
> Finally, if you still want the bracelet, ask your SA to give you a call should it ever arrive.
> 
> They don't have the right to take you money and then abandon you.


This!! I feel everything you’re saying @Happyish! Perhaps I feel this way because I’m not a VIP anywhere and would feel differently if I made it to that status with my SA but as it stands, I definitely echo your sentiments!


----------



## Bee-licious

andforpoise said:


> I'm looking at buying my first VCA piece. I'm looking at the onyx 5 motif bracelet, but I was wondering if it's durable enough for daily wear? Does anyone have any insight into this?


I’m a VCA newbie so maybe the experts can chime in but from my obsessive reading/research on the stones here, all stones are delicate and should be cared for (avoid water, wipe down, etc) but having said that the most durable of the stones available would be onyx. I tried on the onyx 10 motif and was shocked at how much I loved it! The onyx bracelet is perfect!


----------



## Bee-licious

So I did it... I went to Birks to look at the guilloche bracelet and fell in love with the shine! Guilloche is breath taking! I ended up ordering a ten motif necklace but unfortunately it won’t be in until 6-8 months later. I didn’t have to put a deposit down for it which was awesome. My SA is from Birks and she is just lovely. She doesn’t mind me browsing, asking a ton of questions or coming in to try things on without buying. I don’t think I’ll ever buy VCA without her!

I also tried on the large frivole earrings and fell in love. They were surprisingly not that large on my tiny ears (maybe because I have a big face to balance it out or lots of dark hair) and that warm glow from the reflective petals was more beautiful that I imagined! I’ve decided these large YG frivoles will be my second VCA purchase. I can see why everyone loves the frivole line! My SA aaid she’ll be calling me to try the new frivole items as well as the two butterfly items (way out of my budget there but hey I won’t say no to eye candy!).

Lastly she brought a 10 motif onyx necklace for me because she thought it would go nice with my coloring. When I put it on it was just “wow”. I had never considered onyx as I assumed MOP would be what I would get if it came down between the two but wow. Onyx was amazing. It brought attention to my neck and contrasted nicely against my tanned skin with dark hair. I loved it and can see why so many ladies love this.

Mod shots/photos below:


----------



## andforpoise

Bee-licious said:


> I’m a VCA newbie so maybe the experts can chime in but from my obsessive reading/research on the stones here, all stones are delicate and should be cared for (avoid water, wipe down, etc) but having said that the most durable of the stones available would be onyx. I tried on the onyx 10 motif and was shocked at how much I loved it! The onyx bracelet is perfect!


Thanks so much for your input!!


----------



## say brooke

Bee-licious said:


> So I did it... I went to Birks to look at the guilloche bracelet and fell in love with the shine! Guilloche is breath taking! I ended up ordering a ten motif necklace but unfortunately it won’t be in until 6-8 months later. I didn’t have to put a deposit down for it which was awesome. My SA is from Birks and she is just lovely. She doesn’t mind me browsing, asking a ton of questions or coming in to try things on without buying. I don’t think I’ll ever buy VCA without her!
> 
> I also tried on the large frivole earrings and fell in love. They were surprisingly not that large on my tiny ears (maybe because I have a big face to balance it out or lots of dark hair) and that warm glow from the reflective petals was more beautiful that I imagined! I’ve decided these large YG frivoles will be my second VCA purchase. I can see why everyone loves the frivole line! My SA aaid she’ll be calling me to try the new frivole items as well as the two butterfly items (way out of my budget there but hey I won’t say no to eye candy!).
> 
> Lastly she brought a 10 motif onyx necklace for me because she thought it would go nice with my coloring. When I put it on it was just “wow”. I had never considered onyx as I assumed MOP would be what I would get if it came down between the two but wow. Onyx was amazing. It brought attention to my neck and contrasted nicely against my tanned skin with dark hair. I loved it and can see why so many ladies love this.
> 
> Mod shots/photos below:


Those Frivole earrings are gorgeous. And they suit you so well!!


----------



## say brooke

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Additions to Frivole line coming out on April:
> View attachment 4377499
> View attachment 4377500
> View attachment 4377501
> View attachment 4377502
> View attachment 4377503
> View attachment 4377504
> View attachment 4377505


Wow! Love the Frivole line. Any idea of prices? Where are these pictures from? Thanks


----------



## innerpeace85

say brooke said:


> Wow! Love the Frivole line. Any idea of prices? Where are these pictures from? Thanks


The pics are from my SA. 
I just know the price of the between the finger ring and it is $9150


----------



## Rami00

Bee-licious said:


> So I did it... I went to Birks to look at the guilloche bracelet and fell in love with the shine! Guilloche is breath taking! I ended up ordering a ten motif necklace but unfortunately it won’t be in until 6-8 months later. I didn’t have to put a deposit down for it which was awesome. My SA is from Birks and she is just lovely. She doesn’t mind me browsing, asking a ton of questions or coming in to try things on without buying. I don’t think I’ll ever buy VCA without her!
> 
> I also tried on the large frivole earrings and fell in love. They were surprisingly not that large on my tiny ears (maybe because I have a big face to balance it out or lots of dark hair) and that warm glow from the reflective petals was more beautiful that I imagined! I’ve decided these large YG frivoles will be my second VCA purchase. I can see why everyone loves the frivole line! My SA aaid she’ll be calling me to try the new frivole items as well as the two butterfly items (way out of my budget there but hey I won’t say no to eye candy!).
> 
> Lastly she brought a 10 motif onyx necklace for me because she thought it would go nice with my coloring. When I put it on it was just “wow”. I had never considered onyx as I assumed MOP would be what I would get if it came down between the two but wow. Onyx was amazing. It brought attention to my neck and contrasted nicely against my tanned skin with dark hair. I loved it and can see why so many ladies love this.
> 
> Mod shots/photos below:


Frivole looks so stunning on you.


----------



## TankerToad

opadiva said:


> @nicole0612  I had seen the entire price list before and I would say prices are about 30% or so over the prices of existing pieces in the same ranges (vintage or magic). So it would be SO prices in disguise.



This is correct -


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> It’s the New York exclusive I believe ... the white gold and onyx  but if I recall there was a store exclusive previously with the white gold onyx. It’s slipping my mind the name of the store. They had the 20 and the bracelet  some of our members got them I believe. Love to see modeling shots to enable me please [emoji173]️



Without the pave can be ordered but it’s a SO, must be approved and there is a premium


----------



## klynneann

pigleto972001 said:


> It’s the New York exclusive I believe ... the white gold and onyx  but if I recall there was a store exclusive previously with the white gold onyx. It’s slipping my mind the name of the store. They had the 20 and the bracelet  some of our members got them I believe. Love to see modeling shots to enable me please [emoji173]️


Dover Street Market


----------



## sammix3

klynneann said:


> Dover Street Market



Yes I remember that from late 2017 but it’s limited, correct?

As others have said, it appears WG with onyx will need to be SO at a premium.  If it can be SO without a premium, please let me know since that would be awesome!


----------



## klynneann

sammix3 said:


> Yes I remember that from late 2017 but it’s limited, correct?
> 
> As others have said, it appears WG with onyx will need to be SO at a premium.  If it can be SO without a premium, please let me know since that would be awesome!


Yes, it was just available for a limited time.  I believe the only non-SO WG onyx piece that is available is the Magic pendant, the one on the long chain.  And I believe that's only available at the NYC location.


----------



## MYH

My SA showed me a VCA “memo” with a lot of different SO options. They all came with a 30% markup.


----------



## Meowwu

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I like the Between the finger ring as well. It is $9150. Hope that helps!


It does. Thank you for the information! 

It’s getting close to a price range where my options open up ...


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes Dover ! That was it.  I think the SO price is at least 1000-1300 over what Dover was. A bit of a hike. 

I talked to my SA at Van Cleef — I can attempt the so for the wg onyx but bc I only have bought at neimans it doesn’t count towards my purchase history at vca and there’s no guarantee. Vca pulled out of my neimans so I’m a bit in limbo unless I start buying from Van Cleef proper. I would have to think about it. For that price I would go w guilloche but I’m still concerned about the possible scratches it could get. So I wait and think [emoji3]


----------



## nicole0612

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I am sorry this is happening! Is it just VCA yellow gold?
> Hope you can find a resolution soon





Aimee3 said:


> I hope it’s only temporary!  Earrings usually cause the most issues but you say it happened with a necklace too.  I wonder if a jeweler could coat the metal with something to block whatever you are sensitive to?  I like the suggestion to see an allergist to get tested for metal but a positive test would just confirm what you already know.
> I hope you find a solution quickly as this must be so frustrating for you.


Thank you! My only YG is VCA and Cartier, everything else I have is platinum, which seems to be fine.  Aimee, you are correct, earrings seem to be causing the biggest issue. Pigleto had a great tip that others may use as well (hopefully not needed), a SA was able to get her gold posts coated in platinum at the VCA workshop, so this may be something for me to consider if this allergy does not improve with a little break from gold jewelry and giving my body time to recover.


----------



## nicole0612

sammix3 said:


> Yes I remember that from late 2017 but it’s limited, correct?
> 
> As others have said, it appears WG with onyx will need to be SO at a premium.  If it can be SO without a premium, please let me know since that would be awesome!


The main change seems to be that SO are now much easier to be approved for, which is helpful for someone like me, but the 30% premium does still apply.


----------



## nicole0612

Bee-licious said:


> So I did it... I went to Birks to look at the guilloche bracelet and fell in love with the shine! Guilloche is breath taking! I ended up ordering a ten motif necklace but unfortunately it won’t be in until 6-8 months later. I didn’t have to put a deposit down for it which was awesome. My SA is from Birks and she is just lovely. She doesn’t mind me browsing, asking a ton of questions or coming in to try things on without buying. I don’t think I’ll ever buy VCA without her!
> 
> I also tried on the large frivole earrings and fell in love. They were surprisingly not that large on my tiny ears (maybe because I have a big face to balance it out or lots of dark hair) and that warm glow from the reflective petals was more beautiful that I imagined! I’ve decided these large YG frivoles will be my second VCA purchase. I can see why everyone loves the frivole line! My SA aaid she’ll be calling me to try the new frivole items as well as the two butterfly items (way out of my budget there but hey I won’t say no to eye candy!).
> 
> Lastly she brought a 10 motif onyx necklace for me because she thought it would go nice with my coloring. When I put it on it was just “wow”. I had never considered onyx as I assumed MOP would be what I would get if it came down between the two but wow. Onyx was amazing. It brought attention to my neck and contrasted nicely against my tanned skin with dark hair. I loved it and can see why so many ladies love this.
> 
> Mod shots/photos below:


They are all beautiful on you! Congrats.


----------



## Happyish

Bee-licious said:


> So I did it... I went to Birks to look at the guilloche bracelet and fell in love with the shine! Guilloche is breath taking! I ended up ordering a ten motif necklace but unfortunately it won’t be in until 6-8 months later. I didn’t have to put a deposit down for it which was awesome. My SA is from Birks and she is just lovely. She doesn’t mind me browsing, asking a ton of questions or coming in to try things on without buying. I don’t think I’ll ever buy VCA without her!
> 
> I also tried on the large frivole earrings and fell in love. They were surprisingly not that large on my tiny ears (maybe because I have a big face to balance it out or lots of dark hair) and that warm glow from the reflective petals was more beautiful that I imagined! I’ve decided these large YG frivoles will be my second VCA purchase. I can see why everyone loves the frivole line! My SA aaid she’ll be calling me to try the new frivole items as well as the two butterfly items (way out of my budget there but hey I won’t say no to eye candy!).
> 
> Lastly she brought a 10 motif onyx necklace for me because she thought it would go nice with my coloring. When I put it on it was just “wow”. I had never considered onyx as I assumed MOP would be what I would get if it came down between the two but wow. Onyx was amazing. It brought attention to my neck and contrasted nicely against my tanned skin with dark hair. I loved it and can see why so many ladies love this.
> They all look beautiful on you. I have the large frivole and love them. They are elegant, glamorous and substantial enough to wear alone, without any other jewelry. I find they're very wearable. And of course, the onyx is great too.
> You can't go wrong with either or eventually with both!


----------



## Aimee3

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! My only YG is VCA and Cartier, everything else I have is platinum, which seems to be fine.  Aimee, you are correct, earrings seem to be causing the biggest issue. Pigleto had a great tip that others may use as well (hopefully not needed), a SA was able to get her gold posts coated in platinum at the VCA workshop, so this may be something for me to consider if this allergy does not improve with a little break from gold jewelry and giving my body time to recover.



Good luck. Hope the little break works!  Great idea to coat the posts in platinum and maybe the parts of the earrings that touch your skin.  Otherwise if you must wear only platinum and diamonds, that’s not terrible at all!!!


----------



## nicole0612

Aimee3 said:


> Good luck. Hope the little break works!  Great idea to coat the posts in platinum and maybe the parts of the earrings that touch your skin.  Otherwise if you must wear only platinum and diamonds, that’s not terrible at all!!!


Thank you Aimee!


----------



## kat99

Does anyone know what is going on with bracelet sizing on the Perlee line? I saw that they recently started doing sizing in CM like Cartier (which is a great idea) but some bracelet models don't have the 15,16 cm options which I think are the two sizes they recently added. Are they eventually adding all sizes to all bracelets? So annoying and confusing especially if you want to stack. Two examples below:

https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/e...lee-diamonds-bracelet-1-row-medium-model.html

https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/e...lee-pearls-of-gold-bracelet-medium-model.html


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

kat99 said:


> Does anyone know what is going on with bracelet sizing on the Perlee line? I saw that they recently started doing sizing in CM like Cartier (which is a great idea) but some bracelet models don't have the 15,16 cm options which I think are the two sizes they recently added. Are they eventually adding all sizes to all bracelets? So annoying and confusing especially if you want to stack. Two examples below:
> 
> https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/e...lee-diamonds-bracelet-1-row-medium-model.html
> 
> https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/e...lee-pearls-of-gold-bracelet-medium-model.html



Hi Kat -

It's my understanding
14- XS aka previous Very Small Model
16 - S aka small model
17 - M aka medium model
18 - L aka large model

I know that doesn't help re: which bracelets are available in which sizes but I hope that helps somewhat! It's my understanding they are rolling out all of these sizes for the bracelet pieces. Perhaps just not available in all sizes online.


----------



## jenaps

nicole0612 said:


> In an unrelated topic, has anyone developed an allergy to gold over time? I am worried that it is happening to me.



YES! With my love bracelets.  It’s so sad - After years of 24/7 365 wearing.  It was at the end of my pregnancy and my wrists were swollen.  I developed a rash.  I took them both off wg and yg and the rash went away.  I tried to just wear the yg one but got a rash.  I waited over a year and then put them on and got another rash.  So I started wearing them a couple of days and then taking them off for a few weeks at a time breaks. I don’t really wear them much now.  Although I put them on a week ago and there’s no rash yet so maybe it went away!  I may just give them for my daughter when she gets older.


----------



## nicole0612

jenaps said:


> YES! With my love bracelets.  It’s so sad - After years of 24/7 365 wearing.  It was at the end of my pregnancy and my wrists were swollen.  I developed a rash.  I took them both off wg and yg and the rash went away.  I tried to just wear the yg one but got a rash.  I waited over a year and then put them on and got another rash.  So I started wearing them a couple of days and then taking them off for a few weeks at a time breaks. I don’t really wear them much now.  Although I put them on a week ago and there’s no rash yet so maybe it went away!  I may just give them for my daughter when she gets older.



Thank you for sharing your experience. Isn’t it the strangest thing? I am taking a break for now and hoping that the reaction will go away at some point.


----------



## kat99

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Hi Kat -
> 
> It's my understanding
> 14- XS aka previous Very Small Model
> 16 - S aka small model
> 17 - M aka medium model
> 18 - L aka large model
> 
> I know that doesn't help re: which bracelets are available in which sizes but I hope that helps somewhat! It's my understanding they are rolling out all of these sizes for the bracelet pieces. Perhaps just not available in all sizes online.



Thank you!! Oh hooray about the sizes...I'm also seeing a size 15 for some of them, which adds to the confusion!


----------



## gagabag

Anyone got the new 2-butterfly earrings/btf lapis yet? Would to see a photo other than stocks


----------



## Meta

gagabag said:


> Anyone got the new 2-butterfly earrings/btf lapis yet? Would to see a photo other than stocks


Pics of the ring have been posted here.


----------



## JewelryLover101

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Additions to Frivole line coming out on April:
> View attachment 4377499
> View attachment 4377500
> View attachment 4377501
> View attachment 4377502
> View attachment 4377503
> View attachment 4377504
> View attachment 4377505


Do you know if the pave white gold earrings are the mini size?


----------



## MissAnnette

MissAnnette said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any idea how long it will take to get a bracelet shortened? I am thinking of getting the 5 Motif MOP vintage Alhambra bracelet and my wrists are incredibly slim, so I'll need to get some links removed. Just want to have an idea of the time frame so I can plan accordingly. My SA is on vacation so I thought to check in with the REAL experts here lol



Update - I ended up going to the flagship store in Manhattan to get the bracelet and I was able to get it shortened in 3 days!!! 

I bought it on Saturday, and by Wednesday I got an email notifying me that it was ready. Impressive! 

Just thought to share in case anyone was considering visiting the flagship store in NY and wanted to know about the expedited process of getting your items repaired/customized. 3 days definitely beats 2 weeks for sure.


----------



## WingNut

MissAnnette said:


> Update - I ended up going to the flagship store in Manhattan to get the bracelet and I was able to get it shortened in 3 days!!!
> 
> I bought it on Saturday, and by Wednesday I got an email notifying me that it was ready. Impressive!
> 
> Just thought to share in case anyone was considering visiting the flagship store in NY and wanted to know about the expedited process of getting your items repaired/customized. 3 days definitely beats 2 weeks for sure.



That’s fantastic! I need to get mine shortened more and might take a trip there to get it done.


----------



## Notorious Pink

MissAnnette said:


> Update - I ended up going to the flagship store in Manhattan to get the bracelet and I was able to get it shortened in 3 days!!!
> 
> I bought it on Saturday, and by Wednesday I got an email notifying me that it was ready. Impressive!
> 
> Just thought to share in case anyone was considering visiting the flagship store in NY and wanted to know about the expedited process of getting your items repaired/customized. 3 days definitely beats 2 weeks for sure.



That’s my home boutique and they are FABULOUS. I cannot say enough wonderful things about the people and the service there. [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## TankerToad

BBC said:


> That’s my home boutique and they are FABULOUS. I cannot say enough wonderful things about the people and the service there. [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]



This !


----------



## jimmie staton

MissAnnette said:


> Update - I ended up going to the flagship store in Manhattan to get the bracelet and I was able to get it shortened in 3 days!!!
> 
> I bought it on Saturday, and by Wednesday I got an email notifying me that it was ready. Impressive!
> 
> Just thought to share in case anyone was considering visiting the flagship store in NY and wanted to know about the expedited process of getting your items repaired/customized. 3 days definitely beats 2 weeks for sure.


The Flagship on 5th Ave in NYC is the best ! The SA Yvan is the coolest guy on earth ! 
"J!m


----------



## classicgirll

Just bought my holy grail and first VCA from fashionphile (with COA and box!) - sweet alhambra necklace in carnelian! I really really wanted a sweet onyx one but since they don't make it, I'm crossing my fingers and hoping the red is superrrr dark! According to the images on fashionphile, it is, but you never really know until you see it. 

After seeing the heart version on Amelia Liana (youtuber), I knew I had to go for it... it looks positively stunning on her !

BUT i do feel sort of guilty for spending so much on jewelry that's not even diamond (my parents are asian so they're okay with investing in diamond but I love the shape of the VCA clover so much!)..... can anyone ease my anxiety haha??


----------



## chaneljewel

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience. Isn’t it the strangest thing? I am taking a break for now and hoping that the reaction will go away at some point.


Feel for you Nicole.   I had an ear injury and couldn’t wear my three motif earrings any longer.  Broke my heart as I waited so long to get them.  I thought time would make the injury better for the earrings but my dr recommended I never wear longer earrings as it could result in more damage.


----------



## nicole0612

chaneljewel said:


> Feel for you Nicole.   I had an ear injury and couldn’t wear my three motif earrings any longer.  Broke my heart as I waited so long to get them.  I thought time would make the injury better for the earrings but my dr recommended I never wear longer earrings as it could result in more damage.



Thank you for your kind words. I am so sorry to hear about your ear injury and inability to wear your beautiful earrings. Were the three motif eqrrings too heavy to be converted to post-less clips? I have thought about trying this with my earrings down the road if need be, since it would allow a barrier between my skin and the metal.


----------



## luvprada

classicgirll said:


> Just bought my holy grail and first VCA from fashionphile (with COA and box!) - sweet alhambra necklace in carnelian! I really really wanted a sweet onyx one but since they don't make it, I'm crossing my fingers and hoping the red is superrrr dark! According to the images on fashionphile, it is, but you never really know until you see it.
> 
> After seeing the heart version on Amelia Liana (youtuber), I knew I had to go for it... it looks positively stunning on her !
> 
> BUT i do feel sort of guilty for spending so much on jewelry that's not even diamond (my parents are asian so they're okay with investing in diamond but I love the shape of the VCA clover so much!)..... can anyone ease my anxiety haha??



I’ve noticed that Fashionphile’s photos are true to the actual color of the item. I saw the necklace you purchased and it’s the darkest red I’ve ever seen on Fashionphile. VCA jewelry is classic. Maybe they just need to be introduced to it[emoji846]

Please share a photo when it arrives and enjoy!  Don’t feel anxious!


----------



## Alena21

nicole0612 said:


> In an unrelated topic, has anyone developed an allergy to gold over time? I am worried that it is happening to me.


I'm so sorry to hear this.  I have developed allergies to stuff that I used to be fine with since I moved coutries. It is unnerving. I feel for you.


----------



## classicgirll

luvprada said:


> I’ve noticed that Fashionphile’s photos are true to the actual color of the item. I saw the necklace you purchased and it’s the darkest red I’ve ever seen on Fashionphile. VCA jewelry is classic. Maybe they just need to be introduced to it[emoji846]
> 
> Please share a photo when it arrives and enjoy!  Don’t feel anxious!



Thank you!!! That makes me feel better  Unfortunately I'm several hours away from a boutique and I didn't want to pay retail (I'm a student so even saving up for this one was hard) so I'm really hoping I love the dark red! 

And I will! Thanks for the support! I noticed at one point VCA made a letter wood alhambra pendant and I can't imagine justifying that price to myself for wood haha.... at least this one is a stone! Ahh I love this forum so much.


----------



## nicole0612

Alena21 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this.  I have developed allergies to stuff that I used to be fine with since I moved coutries. It is unnerving. I feel for you.



Thank you so much. The good news is that with some very kind tips from members I have found ways that I should be able to wear my jewelry sparingly.


----------



## PennyD2911

After several times of viewing the pics and threads posted of/about the Magic Alhambra 6 Motif Necklace, I finally gave in.[emoji3]
I really think this is your fault @bcc.[emoji6]
I do really love it, it is a gorgeous piece [emoji7][emoji7] and even though there are VA motifs the Magic size motifs give it a completely different look than my 20 motif VA and single motif Holiday LE necklaces.  The gray MOP in this necklace is so pretty, I wish I had the photography skills to capture the true beauty.  Now that I have this one, I keep thinking about the 
MOP/YG version.[emoji85]
[emoji256][emoji172][emoji256]


----------



## innerpeace85

PennyD2911 said:


> After several times of viewing the pics and threads posted of/about the Magic Alhambra 6 Motif Necklace, I finally gave in.[emoji3]
> I really think this is your fault @bcc.[emoji6]
> I do really love it, it is a gorgeous piece [emoji7][emoji7] and even though there are VA motifs the Magic size motifs give it a completely different look than my 20 motif VA and single motif Holiday LE necklaces.  The gray MOP in this necklace is so pretty, I wish I had the photography skills to capture the true beauty.  Now that I have this one, I keep thinking about the
> MOP/YG version.[emoji85]
> [emoji256][emoji172][emoji256]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4386829


Congrats on your stunning necklace!!


----------



## lisawhit

PennyD2911 said:


> After several times of viewing the pics and threads posted of/about the Magic Alhambra 6 Motif Necklace, I finally gave in.[emoji3]
> I really think this is your fault @bcc.[emoji6]
> I do really love it, it is a gorgeous piece [emoji7][emoji7] and even though there are VA motifs the Magic size motifs give it a completely different look than my 20 motif VA and single motif Holiday LE necklaces.  The gray MOP in this necklace is so pretty, I wish I had the photography skills to capture the true beauty.  Now that I have this one, I keep thinking about the
> MOP/YG version.[emoji85]
> [emoji256][emoji172][emoji256]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4386829


It's gorgeous Penny!  Congratulations!


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

I can’t believe the Real Real sold this “VCA” bracelet, which is obviously fake, for $7500! I am shocked!


----------



## nicole0612

PennyD2911 said:


> After several times of viewing the pics and threads posted of/about the Magic Alhambra 6 Motif Necklace, I finally gave in.[emoji3]
> I really think this is your fault @bcc.[emoji6]
> I do really love it, it is a gorgeous piece [emoji7][emoji7] and even though there are VA motifs the Magic size motifs give it a completely different look than my 20 motif VA and single motif Holiday LE necklaces.  The gray MOP in this necklace is so pretty, I wish I had the photography skills to capture the true beauty.  Now that I have this one, I keep thinking about the
> MOP/YG version.[emoji85]
> [emoji256][emoji172][emoji256]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4386829



Congratulations, it’s beautiful [emoji177]


----------



## hopiko

AllisonFay said:


> I can’t believe the Real Real sold this “VCA” bracelet, which is obviously fake, for $7500! I am shocked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4386944


Oh my..look at those “prongs”...horrors!


----------



## pigleto972001

The prongs I can’t tell about but the clasp sure looks fishy.


----------



## nicole0612

This style clasp was legit for vintage models, but it does looks weird overall. Either a very bad photo or something worse.


----------



## chanelchic2002

nicole0612 said:


> This style clasp was legit for vintage models, but it does looks weird overall. Either a very bad photo or something worse.



I looked on the VCA website under Grace Kelly and they show some of her Alhambra pieces that have the same clasp. Definitely a vintage piece would have this clasp.


----------



## Alena21

PennyD2911 said:


> After several times of viewing the pics and threads posted of/about the Magic Alhambra 6 Motif Necklace, I finally gave in.[emoji3]
> I really think this is your fault @bcc.[emoji6]
> I do really love it, it is a gorgeous piece [emoji7][emoji7] and even though there are VA motifs the Magic size motifs give it a completely different look than my 20 motif VA and single motif Holiday LE necklaces.  The gray MOP in this necklace is so pretty, I wish I had the photography skills to capture the true beauty.  Now that I have this one, I keep thinking about the
> MOP/YG version.[emoji85]
> [emoji256][emoji172][emoji256]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4386829


Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> After several times of viewing the pics and threads posted of/about the Magic Alhambra 6 Motif Necklace, I finally gave in.[emoji3]
> I really think this is your fault @bcc.[emoji6]
> I do really love it, it is a gorgeous piece [emoji7][emoji7] and even though there are VA motifs the Magic size motifs give it a completely different look than my 20 motif VA and single motif Holiday LE necklaces.  The gray MOP in this necklace is so pretty, I wish I had the photography skills to capture the true beauty.  Now that I have this one, I keep thinking about the
> MOP/YG version.[emoji85]
> [emoji256][emoji172][emoji256]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4386829


Gorgeous!
Don’t you just love that little clover on the back of the neck?
So clever!


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Gorgeous!
> Don’t you just love that little clover on the back of the neck?
> So clever!



Yes! That little clover is so cute and  I have short hair so it can be seen.


----------



## MYH

AllisonFay said:


> I can’t believe the Real Real sold this “VCA” bracelet, which is obviously fake, for $7500! I am shocked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4386944


It doesn’t look right to me


----------



## pigleto972001

chanelchic2002 said:


> I looked on the VCA website under Grace Kelly and they show some of her Alhambra pieces that have the same clasp. Definitely a vintage piece would have this clasp.



Good to know !! Always learning


----------



## chanelchic2002

pigleto972001 said:


> Good to know !! Always learning



I know! I learned that myself . Here’s a pic from the VCA website. I zoomed in and you can see her necklaces have the same clasp 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4387556


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

chanelchic2002 said:


> I know! I learned that myself . Here’s a pic from the VCA website. I zoomed in and you can see her necklaces have the same clasp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4387556





Interesting! In the Real Real listing it says “replacement clasp.” 

The shape of the clovers, even though slightly stretched out, does not look right. So many things look off about the listing. But maybe due to its age, this is authentic. I understand Chanel is suing the Real Real regarding authenticity. Interesting discussion everyone!


----------



## Notorious Pink

PennyD2911 said:


> After several times of viewing the pics and threads posted of/about the Magic Alhambra 6 Motif Necklace, I finally gave in.[emoji3]
> I really think this is your fault @bcc.[emoji6]
> I do really love it, it is a gorgeous piece [emoji7][emoji7] and even though there are VA motifs the Magic size motifs give it a completely different look than my 20 motif VA and single motif Holiday LE necklaces.  The gray MOP in this necklace is so pretty, I wish I had the photography skills to capture the true beauty.  Now that I have this one, I keep thinking about the
> MOP/YG version.[emoji85]
> [emoji256][emoji172][emoji256]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4386829



Yaaaaay congratulations sweetie!!! I am totally ok taking the blame for this!!! You’re gonna love it!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PennyD2911

BBC said:


> Yaaaaay congratulations sweetie!!! I am totally ok taking the blame for this!!! You’re gonna love it!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



LOL - I am sure I will, it is beautiful!


----------



## cattttrannn

AllisonFay said:


> View attachment 4387579
> 
> Interesting! In the Real Real listing it says “replacement clasp.”
> 
> The shape of the clovers, even though slightly stretched out, does not look right. So many things look off about the listing. But maybe due to its age, this is authentic. I understand Chanel is suing the Real Real regarding authenticity. Interesting discussion everyone!


Except discontinued stones, I don't courage to buy VCA from Real Real, since the discount was not great, only $300-500 after tax. Do you know VCA doesn't collect tax for jewelry sent to a few states? So the different of VCA being without tax and second hand pieces is not much, but you get whole deal and know your pieces are authentic. I know for sure they sell fake Chanel handbags (The logo CC with left side C on the top), did a favor to call them letting them know, but they ignored and continued to display


----------



## klynneann

cattttrannn said:


> Except discontinued stones, I don't courage to buy VCA from Real Real, since the discount was not great, only $300-500 after tax. Do you know VCA doesn't collect tax for jewelry sent to a few states? So the different of VCA being without tax and second hand pieces is not much, but you get whole deal and know your pieces are authentic. I know for sure they sell fake Chanel handbags (The logo CC with left side C on the top), did a favor to call them letting them know, but they ignored and continued to display


Unfortunately, with the change in law, I believe all VCA boutiques are now collecting sales tax, unless you live in a state that doesn’t have sales tax.


----------



## cattttrannn

klynneann said:


> Unfortunately, with the change in law, I believe all VCA boutiques are now collecting sales tax, unless you live in a state that doesn’t have sales tax.


We are not on the same page. For example I am living in Texas, but if I can send my purchase to Alaska for which VCA doesn't collect tax (of course that person has to send back for you if it is yours). SA gave me the list, guess what Virginia is one of those (I thought Virginia does have sale tax as well as the physical boutique)


----------



## klynneann

cattttrannn said:


> We are not on the same page. For example I am living in Texas, but if I can send my purchase to Alaska for which VCA doesn't collect tax (of course that person has to send back for you if it is yours). SA gave me the list, guess what Virginia is one of those (I thought Virginia does have sale tax as well as the physical boutique)


I purchase from the NY flagship and have my items delivered to me. They did not collect sales tax until this past December when they did it for the first time.


----------



## cattttrannn

klynneann said:


> I purchase from the NY flagship and have my items delivered to me. They did not collect sales tax until this past December when they did it for the first time.


Which state did it delivered to? I just said 2 of them: Alaska and Virginia which VCA doesn't collect tax for THEM


----------



## rhm

Virginia definitely collects taxes for VCA. There is a boutique in Tysons Galleria inside NM.


----------



## klynneann

cattttrannn said:


> Which state did it delivered to? I just said 2 of them: Alaska and Virginia which VCA doesn't collect tax for THEM


Washington, but it doesn’t matter. If the state itself collects sales tax, VCA will now also collect sales tax, regardless of whether there is a VCA boutique in that state or not, including Alaska and Virginia.


----------



## rhm

Yes this is true. Bergdorf used to not charge taxes for any items shipped outside of NY but now they collect taxes for all US states.


----------



## LadyCupid

cattttrannn said:


> Which state did it delivered to? I just said 2 of them: Alaska and Virginia which VCA doesn't collect tax for THEM


i just randomly tested a purchase with vca.com and entered an address to Alaska. There is no sales tax charged to ship to Alaska. However I tried with another address in Virginia and sales tax appeared.

Is anyone else confused with the new tax law because I am still wondering why certain states (with sales tax) are exempted from the new tax law. Maybe it hasn't been implemented yet?


----------



## cattttrannn

klynneann said:


> Washington, but it doesn’t matter. If the state itself collects sales tax, VCA will now also collect sales tax, regardless of whether there is a VCA boutique in that state or not, including Alaska and Virginia.


Washington state is not on the list that VCA doesn't collect tax ( the list has about 10 states). I don't want to reveal too much which may cause my SA trouble even there is nothing illegal about it, but believe it or not is up to you. Since I know about it in this year, I have been filling my VCA wishlist quickly and avoid to buy from preloved ones since I can save on tax


----------



## cattttrannn

yodaling1 said:


> i just randomly tested a purchase with vca.com and entered an address to Alaska. There is no sales tax charged to ship to Alaska. However I tried with another address in Virginia and sales tax appeared.
> 
> Is anyone else confused with the new tax law because I am still wondering why certain states (with sales tax) are exempted from the new tax law. Maybe it hasn't been implemented yet?


I have not tried to send to Virginia, so I don't know it will be charged tax or not, but that's what my SA told me and gave me the list. I put order a blue agate necklace last month, when it arrives, it will be sent to someone I know in Virginia, so let's see.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cattttrannn said:


> Washington state is not on the list that VCA doesn't collect tax ( the list has about 10 states). I don't want to reveal too much which may cause my SA trouble even there is nothing illegal about it, but believe it or not is up to you. Since I know about it in this year, I have been filling my VCA wishlist quickly and avoid to buy from preloved ones since I can save on tax


Even though the boutique doesn’t collect the tax (in those particular states), I’m fairly certain that you (the buyer) are supposed to still file.


----------



## pigleto972001

I think there is a list of 10 states out there that they can send to tax free ? I thought California was one of them. My state is def not one of them and the vca flagship charges tax to send starting this past December.


----------



## innerpeace85

cattttrannn said:


> Except discontinued stones, I don't courage to buy VCA from Real Real, since the discount was not great, only $300-500 after tax. Do you know VCA doesn't collect tax for jewelry sent to a few states? So the different of VCA being without tax and second hand pieces is not much, but you get whole deal and know your pieces are authentic. I know for sure they sell fake Chanel handbags (The logo CC with left side C on the top), did a favor to call them letting them know, but they ignored and continued to display


I have always paid tax for my jewelry so I  havent saved that way so far. But I usually use credit cards that have good rewards program or buy through store card and get money back in gift cards. Because of these I dont find much savings from items listed on Ann's Fabulous finds or the Real Real. Also I am extremely scared of reseller market and it's not worth it for me.


----------



## jimmie staton

classicgirll said:


> Just bought my holy grail and first VCA from fashionphile (with COA and box!) - sweet alhambra necklace in carnelian! I really really wanted a sweet onyx one but since they don't make it, I'm crossing my fingers and hoping the red is superrrr dark! According to the images on fashionphile, it is, but you never really know until you see it.
> 
> After seeing the heart version on Amelia Liana (youtuber), I knew I had to go for it... it looks positively stunning on her !
> 
> BUT i do feel sort of guilty for spending so much on jewelry that's not even diamond (my parents are asian so they're okay with investing in diamond but I love the shape of the VCA clover so much!)..... can anyone ease my anxiety haha??


Do what you love and love what you do... do Van Cleef & Arpels... I do and so should you. Unapologetically and with no justification !
"J!m"


----------



## Starvista

Just browsing inside the store yesterday. I tried on the 16 motifs rose gold to see how it look on me. The last two pictures had an addition bracelet attached. I only have a small yg frivole and thought it would go well together. I am turning 49 and 5 2”,  very casual. Let me know what you think what look better on me , should choose this or the yg/rose gold 10 motif vintage Alhambra (won’t be adding another 10 maybe just another bracelet . all comments welcome.


----------



## lisawhit

Starvista said:


> Just browsing inside the store yesterday. I tried on the 16 motifs rose gold to see how it look on me. The last two pictures had an addition bracelet attached. I only have a small yg frivole and thought it would go well together. I am turning 49 and 5 2”,  very casual. Let me know what you think what look better on me , should choose this or the yg/rose gold 10 motif vintage Alhambra (won’t be adding another 10 maybe just another bracelet . all comments welcome.
> View attachment 4389958
> View attachment 4389959
> View attachment 4389960


It's beautiful on you!


----------



## innerpeace85

Starvista said:


> Just browsing inside the store yesterday. I tried on the 16 motifs rose gold to see how it look on me. The last two pictures had an addition bracelet attached. I only have a small yg frivole and thought it would go well together. I am turning 49 and 5 2”,  very casual. Let me know what you think what look better on me , should choose this or the yg/rose gold 10 motif vintage Alhambra (won’t be adding another 10 maybe just another bracelet . all comments welcome.
> View attachment 4389958
> View attachment 4389959
> View attachment 4389960


Both look stunning in you! 
I like the presence of the vintage 10 motif. Good luck deciding!


----------



## Happyish

AllisonFay said:


> I can’t believe the Real Real sold this “VCA” bracelet, which is obviously fake, for $7500! I am shocked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4386944


The prongs and the clasp are characteristic of the older (vintage) Vintage alhambra necklaces. It doesn't mean that it's fake, it just means that it's a heritage piece. The manufacturing techniques, beadwork, chain and marks have all changed over time. In order to really gauge the authenticity of a piece, you need to be familiar with those changes. Just because it's different, does not mean that it's fake.


----------



## Happyish

lisawhit said:


> It's beautiful on you!


I like the first one the best. The second looks too long. The third is also pretty, but I understand it includes the bracelet, and as noted, I don't love the longer look on you.


----------



## Starvista

Thanks Lisawhit, padmaraman, and Happyish ..all your inputs meant a lot to me . So I decided to try the 10 motifs in rose gold today first pix has 2 “ extension. (Free if I get it done the first 3 months) last 2 pictures r my daughter modeling.should I go for 10 motifs in rose gold?


----------



## Happyish

It's hard to tell . . .

On your daughter (the third picture) I like the rose gold. I don't like the necklace in YG _on her_. However, I don't find the length very interesting it's neither here nor there. Is that the 10 motif? (Maybe it looks longer b/c she's smaller?)

I think the necklace on you in the first photo is very pretty. I love the length and think it's very flattering. 
Regarding color, I find that rose gold has a tendency to vanish against _my_ skin tone, so before I can really form an opinion, I'd love to see another photo of the necklace in rose gold and yellow gold _on you_.


----------



## tbbbjb

Is anyone aware if the large frivole earclips have ever been produced in Rose Gold.  As far as I can recall they have not.  It is possible that it was a SO but I would think this is very unlikely.  Which really puts into question a lot of other items that a certain auction house “Allure Antique Auction Company” from Boca Raton, Florida currently has in an upcoming auction on April 15th.  They also have earrings, bracelet and necklace of the Guilloché which seems odd as it is a very new style.  I guess buyer beware.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

tbbbjb said:


> Is anyone aware of the large frivole earclips have ever been produced in Rose Gold.  As far as I can recall they have not.  It is possible that it was a SO but i would think very unlikely.  Which really puts into question a lot of other items that a certain auction house “Allure Antique Auction Company” from Boca Raton, Florida currently has in an upcoming auction on April 15th.  They also have earrings, bracelet and necklace of the Guilloché which seems odd as it is a very new style.  I guess buyer beware.


I have seen MANY questionable pieces offered from this auction house.
Buyer beware for sure.


----------



## tbbbjb

Here is a photo of the so called VCA RG large frivoles that they are offering:


----------



## tbbbjb

In a different auction on April 9th, Allure Antique Auction Company has a Yellow Gold pave Sweet 6 motif up for auction.  Again, to my recollection it has never been released and I highly doubt that VCA would make a SO for an entry level piece which is also relatively new to their Sweet line even for a VVIP.  So please be careful when purchasing from anywhere except direct from a boutique.  It is a pity that there are so many obvious fakes out there which begs the question of how many normal fakes are on the market.  Those starting out would be wise to buy direct even if it costs a bit more as you cannot put a price on piece of mind.  Photos for perusal:


----------



## valnsw

Starvista said:


> Thanks Lisawhit, padmaraman, and Happyish ..all your inputs meant a lot to me . So I decided to try the 10 motifs in rose gold today first pix has 2 “ extension. (Free if I get it done the first 3 months) last 2 pictures r my daughter modeling.should I go for 10 motifs in rose gold?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390313
> View attachment 4390314
> View attachment 4390315



Based on your photos so far, I feel the 10 motif rg necklace looks best on you (with you wearing the V neck top). 

You can add the 5 motif bracelet later a casual look or get another pendant for that purpose.


----------



## Starvista

sorry I can not get a picture under a natural lighting , the lighting in the boutique cast shadows everywhere.
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
wish I can walk out the store to take more realistic photos the first is yellow.


----------



## nicole0612

tbbbjb said:


> In a different auction on April 9th, Allure Antique Auction Company has a Yellow Gold pave Sweet 6 motif up for auction.  Again, to my recollection it has never been released and I highly doubt that VCA would make a SO for an entry level piece which is also relatively new to their Sweet line even for a VVIP.  So please be careful when purchasing from anywhere except direct from a boutique.  It is a pity that there are so many obvious fakes out there which begs the question of how many normal fakes are on the market.  Those starting out would be wise to buy direct even if it costs a bit more as you cannot put a price on piece of mind.  Photos for perusal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390340
> View attachment 4390341
> View attachment 4390342



This was just released in Japan about a week ago. Yes, seems quite questionable.


----------



## nicole0612

Starvista said:


> sorry I can not get a picture under a natural lighting , the lighting in the boutique cast shadows everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390368
> View attachment 4390369
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish I can walk out the store to take more realistic photos the first is yellow.



I like this on you quite a lot.
Rose gold is lovely but doesn’t work on all skin tones; it seems to work very well on you though.
Updated to add; are these photos of both yellow gold (the first photo) and rose gold (the second photo)? If so, I prefer the yellow gold on you. I love the rose gold, but it vanishes into my skin and seems to slightly on you as well. However, if you prefer a very subtle look then it might be perfect.


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> This was just released in Japan about a week ago. Yes, seems quite questionable.



Sorry, I finally found the photo.


----------



## tbbbjb

nicole0612 said:


> This was just released in Japan about a week ago. Yes, seems quite questionable.



@nicole0612 Thank you so much!  Our members are truly the best!  I, however, have grave doubts that the piece up for auction is in fact genuine as newly released pieces are limited supply/ high demand  and as such would only show up on the second hand market with a hefty premium.


----------



## tbbbjb

I am quite interested in these new yellow gold pieces in the Sweet line.  Does anyone know if they are currently available for purchase?  

Are they debuting in Japan and then worldwide or are they limited release to Japan?

Does anyone know the price points on these new yellow gold editions to the Sweet line?

The article that @nicole0612 posted only refers to the watches, but I think in addition to the pre-launch of the watches there are 4 Sweet yellow gold pave pieces.  Hopefully a permanent edition to the line available worldwide and not a limited release or Japan only release.


----------



## Starvista

I wish you ladies can be my personal shoppers, I really don’t have eyes for jewelry..I probably purchased the 16motifs already but  luckily I tried the 10 motif today..super pretty . Now all I have to think about is the gold color :0) the yellow gold did pop out more. Have to go back to the boutique a couple more times) do rose gold look better with lighter skin tone? Or is it because it goes well with white jewelry?


----------



## tbbbjb

nicole0612 said:


> I like this on you quite a lot.
> Rose gold is lovely but doesn’t work on all skin tones; it seems to work very well on you though.
> Updated to add; are these photos of both yellow gold (the first photo) and rose gold (the second photo)? If so, I prefer the yellow gold on you. I love the rose gold, but it vanishes into my skin and seems to slightly on you as well. However, if you prefer a very subtle look then it might be perfect.



Typically, either rose or yellow gold will look better depending on which undertones are in your actual skin tone.  Sometimes that is difficult to ascertain via a photo.  In person, it should be obvious which one wows and which one sort-of blends in.  And, of course, only you would know what effect you are trying to achieve.

Do you have a cool (if you see hints of blue, pink or red), warm (if the base tone of your skin is yellow or gold) or neutral (if there's a mixture of both warm and cool hues, or your undertone is the same color as your actual skin color ) undertone?  Depending on your skin tone and under tone one color metal will usually look better then another.  This isn’t to say that you cannot rock any metal your heart desires, it is just a suggestion.

Just like there are specific colors of clothing that either enhance your appearance and there are those that make you look sickly and that is based on a combination of skin tone, under tone, hair color and eye color.   

Also, keep in mind that some people’s skin tone changes seasonally.  Are you one of those people?  You may want to keep that in mind as well when selecting between rose and yellow gold.  

Justine Leconte does some rather informative YouTube videos regarding color theory but in regards to how it translates to clothing and accessories.  Her videos will help in deciphering one’s own skin tone and under tone then assist in the selection of accessories (jewelry and metal colors are covered) and colors that will compliment you best.  I’ll try to post some relevant links to her videos tomorrow if anyone is interested.


----------



## nicole0612

tbbbjb said:


> I am quite interested in these new yellow gold pieces in the Sweet line.  Does anyone know if they are currently available for purchase?
> 
> Are they debuting in Japan and then worldwide or are they limited release to Japan?
> 
> Does anyone know the price points on these new yellow gold editions to the Sweet line?
> 
> The article that @nicole0612 posted only refers to the watches, but I think in addition to the pre-launch of the watches there are 4 Sweet yellow gold pave pieces.  Hopefully a permanent edition to the line available worldwide and not a limited release or Japan only release.



I asked my SA in the USA last week and she did not know if/when this line would be coming to other countries outside Japan. I will add the photo of the other YG pave sweets in the line (not including the watches). The article makes it seem as though it would be available worldwide eventually, but it may just be wishful thinking since it is focused on the watch options. I do have hope, since the mini pave frivole line is now being released in different metal combos that maybe the pave sweet Alhambra line will also be expanded to YG.


----------



## cattttrannn

texasgirliegirl said:


> Even though the boutique doesn’t collect the tax (in those particular states), I’m fairly certain that you (the buyer) are supposed to still file.


You are correct, except my state doesn't have state income tax so there is no form to collect use tax


----------



## valnsw

Starvista said:


> I wish you ladies can be my personal shoppers, I really don’t have eyes for jewelry..I probably purchased the 16motifs already but  luckily I tried the 10 motif today..super pretty . Now all I have to think about is the gold color :0) the yellow gold did pop out more. Have to go back to the boutique a couple more times) do rose gold look better with lighter skin tone? Or is it because it goes well with white jewelry?



You could ask the SA if you can return and exchange the 16 motifs for the 10 motifs vintage Alhambra if you prefer the latter. Iirc, the former is priced lower than the latter.


----------



## valnsw

tbbbjb said:


> I am quite interested in these new yellow gold pieces in the Sweet line.  Does anyone know if they are currently available for purchase?
> 
> Are they debuting in Japan and then worldwide or are they limited release to Japan?
> 
> Does anyone know the price points on these new yellow gold editions to the Sweet line?
> 
> The article that @nicole0612 posted only refers to the watches, but I think in addition to the pre-launch of the watches there are 4 Sweet yellow gold pave pieces.  Hopefully a permanent edition to the line available worldwide and not a limited release or Japan only release.





nicole0612 said:


> I asked my SA in the USA last week and she did not know if/when this line would be coming to other countries outside Japan. I will add the photo of the other YG pave sweets in the line (not including the watches). The article makes it seem as though it would be available worldwide eventually, but it may just be wishful thinking since it is focused on the watch options. I do have hope, since the mini pave frivole line is now being released in different metal combos that maybe the pave sweet Alhambra line will also be expanded to YG.
> View attachment 4390578



I asked my SA and was told that unfortunately, it’s released in Japan and for that store *sobs*


----------



## Notorious Pink

tbbbjb said:


> Justine Leconte does some rather informative YouTube videos regarding color theory but in regards to how it translates to clothing and accessories.  Her videos will help in deciphering one’s own skin tone and under tone then assist in the selection of accessories (jewelry and metal colors are covered) and colors that will compliment you best.  I’ll try to post some relevant links to her videos tomorrow if anyone is interested.



Yes, please [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## Notorious Pink

AllisonFay said:


> I encourage others to share information about authenticity issues, as the global counterfeit market has surpassed 1.2 TRILLION dollars, and is running laps around the resale market. As a consumer it’s hard to do your due diligence. The more rare/vintage, the more difficult to authenticate = perfect niche market for counterfeiters.



Unfortunately sharing the details about authenticity helps any counterfeiters who may lurk here, and to the best of my knowledge is therefore against TPF rules.


----------



## lynne_ross

nicole0612 said:


> I asked my SA in the USA last week and she did not know if/when this line would be coming to other countries outside Japan. I will add the photo of the other YG pave sweets in the line (not including the watches). The article makes it seem as though it would be available worldwide eventually, but it may just be wishful thinking since it is focused on the watch options. I do have hope, since the mini pave frivole line is now being released in different metal combos that maybe the pave sweet Alhambra line will also be expanded to YG.
> View attachment 4390578


Oh my! These are the 2 sweet pieces I love but wish they came in Yg! I hope these are released everywhere!


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

BBC said:


> Unfortunately sharing the details about authenticity helps any counterfeiters who may lurk here, and to the best of my knowledge is therefore against TPF rules.



Yes! I agree! I’ve been on TPF for over 10 years so I know the rules. I pointed out a fake online and was only saying we need to continue to do this so others don’t purchase items marketed as authentic which are clearly not due to the booming counterfeit market.


----------



## Happyish

AllisonFay said:


> Sure the clasp has varied, but the clover design hasn’t been compromised in 50 years. On a serious note, I encourage others to share information about authenticity issues, as the global counterfeit market has surpassed 1.2 TRILLION dollars, and is running laps around the resale market. As a consumer it’s hard to do your due diligence. The more rare/vintage, the more difficult to authenticate = perfect niche market for counterfeiters.


You're correct, the clover design hasn't varied, but the setting has. I have one very vintage, vintage alhambra necklace and the bezel covers the edges but the onyx is secured by prints. Its older. It's authentic. If you look at the ones owned by Grace Kelly, they're set the same way.  
I agree, it's hard to do due diligence, and I fully understand why you wouldn't want to broadcast issues with a given piece for fear of educating counterfeiters. On the other hand, not all of us can buy at the boutique, further, discontinued pieces are only available on the secondary market. I would like to become a better and more educated consumer and when someone declares an item is counterfeit, I for one, would love to know why-as usually I can't see what they're talking about. I don't know how this can happen unless those with experience can share their expertise.


----------



## PennyD2911

texasgirliegirl said:


> Even though the boutique doesn’t collect the tax (in those particular states), I’m fairly certain that you (the buyer) are supposed to still file.



You are correct. Most all state income tax returns ask if the person filing the return made any out of state purchases that did not include the state portion of sales tax. If so the taxpayer is responsible to report those purchases on the state tax return and pay the sales tax.


----------



## nicole0612

valnsw said:


> I asked my SA and was told that unfortunately, it’s released in Japan and for that store *sobs*



That is disappointing, this series would be fun to mix and match with the other lines. Thanks for the update.


----------



## rhm

I am loving the new sweet alhambra watches! 

I would have seriously contemplated buying a rose gold version if I already didn't own a vintage mop alhambra watch in yg.....


----------



## Bee-licious

Starvista said:


> I wish you ladies can be my personal shoppers, I really don’t have eyes for jewelry..I probably purchased the 16motifs already but  luckily I tried the 10 motif today..super pretty . Now all I have to think about is the gold color :0) the yellow gold did pop out more. Have to go back to the boutique a couple more times) do rose gold look better with lighter skin tone? Or is it because it goes well with white jewelry?


Loved the ten motif YG on you the best but the rose gold on your daughter. The 16 motif is pretty as a casual piece but doesn’t have the presence, so it depends what you want. I also debated and was certain I wanted the 16 sweet motifs (loved that I could wear long or doubled/tripled up as a casual choker) but then 10 motifs won out based on their wow factor. 

You can’t go wrong but the YG definitely stands out more!


----------



## JewelryLover101

Has there been a recent price increase?  I have noticed today a huge price increase on certain items online.  I keep checking to make sure I don't have the wrong country selected!


----------



## klynneann

JewelryLover101 said:


> Has there been a recent price increase?  I have noticed today a huge price increase on certain items online.  I keep checking to make sure I don't have the wrong country selected!


Prices in the US for Vintage Alhambra at least look the same.  What pieces are you looking at?


----------



## JewelryLover101

klynneann said:


> Prices in the US for Vintage Alhambra at least look the same.  What pieces are you looking at?


Thanks!  Yes, customer service reassured me that the only price increase was on certain watches.  I am not sure what happened - the website says USA as the country but it looks like Canadian prices were being displayed.


----------



## klynneann

JewelryLover101 said:


> Thanks!  Yes, customer service reassured me that the only price increase was on certain watches.  I am not sure what happened - the website says USA as the country but it looks like Canadian prices were being displayed.


Technology is great, except when it doesn't work.


----------



## kat99

Can anybody with the mini frivole earrings comment on the post length? Are they ok? I have gotten the posts lengthened on other Vca earrings but wasn’t sure if necessary (or possible) on simple studs vs the ones with omega backs - thank you!!,


----------



## Bee-licious

kat99 said:


> Can anybody with the mini frivole earrings comment on the post length? Are they ok? I have gotten the posts lengthened on other Vca earrings but wasn’t sure if necessary (or possible) on simple studs vs the ones with omega backs - thank you!!,


I don’t have these but I did try them on. I have a super thick right earlobe and these fit fine. I believe you could also get them lengthened as some members have said in the past but I’m just a VCA newbie so I can’t comment on that personally


----------



## valnsw

kat99 said:


> Can anybody with the mini frivole earrings comment on the post length? Are they ok? I have gotten the posts lengthened on other Vca earrings but wasn’t sure if necessary (or possible) on simple studs vs the ones with omega backs - thank you!!,



I have the mini pave frivole earstuds and I didn’t have to lengthen the posts. Bear in mind my earlobes are not very fleshy but for my other earclips (vintage Alhambra and the regular sized frivole), I have always lengthened the posts.
HTHs.


----------



## doloresmia

kat99 said:


> Can anybody with the mini frivole earrings comment on the post length? Are they ok? I have gotten the posts lengthened on other Vca earrings but wasn’t sure if necessary (or possible) on simple studs vs the ones with omega backs - thank you!!,



Hi Kat! I lengthened all of my Alhambra earrings but did not on the mini frivolous. No issues... and don’t know whether it is possible.


----------



## Coconuts40

kat99 said:


> Can anybody with the mini frivole earrings comment on the post length? Are they ok? I have gotten the posts lengthened on other Vca earrings but wasn’t sure if necessary (or possible) on simple studs vs the ones with omega backs - thank you!!,



Hi Kat.  I have the mini frivole and the posts are on the longer side, no need to lengthen them.  The Alhambra ear clips all seem to come with shorter posts, with the option to replace with longer posts.  Maybe because these can't be replaced they intentionally made them on the longer side?  Either way I agree with others that the post length is on the longer side and should be ok.


----------



## Meowwu

I have no issue with the post of my pave Frivole. (I found the pure Alhambra post quite short). 

Here is a photo of the approximate measurement of the post. (Please delete this post if not allowed for anti-counterfeiting purposes!)


----------



## kat99

Thank you all so much!! I feel like the VCA forum is the most supportive (with the least amount of backbiting, ha).


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Stopped by VCA today to have a look, thinking my wishlist was complete. Now I have a new wishlist of white gold pieces. It’s never ending!!!! Sharing a couple photos of the next pieces on my wishlist.


----------



## Summerof89

Hi all, i have started a new thread then I realised I should have just raise this here. 

I am a little confused with the size of the magic Alhambra. I can see on VCA’s website the magic size is 26mm and I knkw this is the size of the magic long pendant. But I have recently been told about a size 20mm in HK (apparently it is a special edition that is only available in Hk) which is also called magic Alhambra pendant but it’s a short pendant and it’s not the vintage. 

I have posted a comparison photo.
Left: vintage
Middle: magic 20mm
Right: magic 26mm

I’m debating on the next piece to get and I’m looking at the magic earrings vs vintage earrings, or the magic pendant. Therefore I would like some clarification on the actual size as I won’t actually get to see the different sizes until I visit Hk later this month. 

My questions are:
1. Are the magic Alhambra earrings and the magic Alhambra rings smaller than the magic long pendant of 26mm?
2. Would magic Alhambra earrings be too big/heavy?


----------



## tbbbjb

Summerof89 said:


> Hi all, i have started a new thread then I realised I should have just raise this here.
> 
> I am a little confused with the size of the magic Alhambra. I can see on VCA’s website the magic size is 26mm and I knkw this is the size of the magic long pendant. But I have recently been told about a size 20mm in HK (apparently it is a special edition that is only available in Hk) which is also called magic Alhambra pendant but it’s a short pendant and it’s not the vintage.
> 
> I have posted a comparison photo.
> Left: vintage
> Middle: magic 20mm
> Right: magic 26mm
> 
> I’m debating on the next piece to get and I’m looking at the magic earrings vs vintage earrings, or the magic pendant. Therefore I would like some clarification on the actual size as I won’t actually get to see the different sizes until I visit Hk later this month.
> 
> My questions are:
> 1. Are the magic Alhambra earrings and the magic Alhambra rings smaller than the magic long pendant of 26mm?
> 2. Would magic Alhambra earrings be too big/heavy?
> 
> View attachment 4396776



Comparison of the different Alhambra sizes from the Van Cleef & Arpels Website:
https://www.vancleefarpels.com/cont...Cleef&Arpels-Motif-Size-Guide-Alhambra-EN.pdf


----------



## Mali_

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Stopped by VCA today to have a look, thinking my wishlist was complete. Now I have a new wishlist of white gold pieces. It’s never ending!!!! Sharing a couple photos of the next pieces on my wishlist.
> 
> View attachment 4396529
> 
> 
> View attachment 4396530


You just made me realize I want those earrings....LOL. They look incredible on you. 
As soon as I finish with Alhambra....


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Mali_ said:


> You just made me realize I want those earrings....LOL. They look incredible on you.
> As soon as I finish with Alhambra....



LOL I already thought I was "done". Apparently NOT!


----------



## Notorious Pink

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> LOL I already thought I was "done". Apparently NOT!



Ha you thought you were done??? [emoji8]


----------



## Rami00

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> LOL I already thought I was "done". Apparently NOT!


Ha! Never enough bling lol


----------



## Bee-licious

Summerof89 said:


> Hi all, i have started a new thread then I realised I should have just raise this here.
> 
> I am a little confused with the size of the magic Alhambra. I can see on VCA’s website the magic size is 26mm and I knkw this is the size of the magic long pendant. But I have recently been told about a size 20mm in HK (apparently it is a special edition that is only available in Hk) which is also called magic Alhambra pendant but it’s a short pendant and it’s not the vintage.
> 
> I have posted a comparison photo.
> Left: vintage
> Middle: magic 20mm
> Right: magic 26mm
> 
> I’m debating on the next piece to get and I’m looking at the magic earrings vs vintage earrings, or the magic pendant. Therefore I would like some clarification on the actual size as I won’t actually get to see the different sizes until I visit Hk later this month.
> 
> My questions are:
> 1. Are the magic Alhambra earrings and the magic Alhambra rings smaller than the magic long pendant of 26mm?
> 2. Would magic Alhambra earrings be too big/heavy?
> 
> View attachment 4396776


So there’s a special edition size in Hong Kong just like the special size in Paris for Bleu Porcelain?? Wow. I am loving it!


----------



## Summerof89

Bee-licious said:


> So there’s a special edition size in Hong Kong just like the special size in Paris for Bleu Porcelain?? Wow. I am loving it!



Hi! I am not sure what the special size the bleu porcelain is in, but the carnelian piece in Hk is 20mm, same as the magic rings and earrings. I will go check it out in a week and report back. It might just be the perfect size for carnelian for me!


----------



## Meta

Bee-licious said:


> So there’s a special edition size in Hong Kong just like the special size in Paris for Bleu Porcelain?? Wow. I am loving it!


Yes, there's also one for Ginza in pink gold and MOP.


----------



## Bee-licious

Meta said:


> Yes, there's also one for Ginza in pink gold and MOP.


There is?!!!! I have never wanted to visit Ginza until hearing this news, eeeek!


----------



## Meta

Bee-licious said:


> There is?!!!! I have never wanted to visit Ginza until hearing this news, eeeek!


Yes. Here's @Iyang's trio of special edition Magic pendants: HK Carnelian, Ginza MOP, and Sevres blue porcelain from here.


----------



## lisawhit

Meta said:


> Yes. Here's @Iyang's trio of special edition Magic pendants: HK Carnelian, Ginza MOP, and Sevres blue porcelain from here.


these are gorgeous!


----------



## Bee-licious

Meta said:


> Yes. Here's @Iyang's trio of special edition Magic pendants: HK Carnelian, Ginza MOP, and Sevres blue porcelain from here.


Pretty! The MOP almost looks like a type of white porcelain because there isn’t much iridescence in the photos angle. I love it nonetheless and have another reason to visit Japan now


----------



## geminigal1

Hi ladies, please help me pick a color. This is my first Rose De Noel pedant and I’m having trouble deciding   (from top to bottom: white mop, black onyx, blue lapis, grey mop). Please help! Thanks


----------



## geminigal1

Oops, too many photos


----------



## klynneann

geminigal1 said:


> Oops, too many photos


Oh no, never enough!  These are all gorgeous on you!  My vote is for either the white MOP or the onyx.  I think it really has to depend on your wardrobe - will you get enough wear out of it if you get the blue lapis?


----------



## Bee-licious

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4400862
> View attachment 4400861
> View attachment 4400860
> View attachment 4400858
> View attachment 4400852
> View attachment 4400853
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, please help me pick a color. This is my first Rose De Noel pedant and I’m having trouble deciding   (from top to bottom: white mop, black onyx, blue lapis, grey mop). Please help! Thanks


Loving the lapis the most especially with that top!


----------



## Rami00

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4400862
> View attachment 4400861
> View attachment 4400860
> View attachment 4400858
> View attachment 4400852
> View attachment 4400853
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, please help me pick a color. This is my first Rose De Noel pedant and I’m having trouble deciding   (from top to bottom: white mop, black onyx, blue lapis, grey mop). Please help! Thanks


EYE Candy!!! I think white mop looks really pretty on you.


----------



## pigleto972001

Lapis !!!


----------



## geminigal1

klynneann said:


> Oh no, never enough!  These are all gorgeous on you!  My vote is for either the white MOP or the onyx.  I think it really has to depend on your wardrobe - will you get enough wear out of it if you get the blue lapis?


Thanks Klynneann. You are right, the lapis is not as versatile as the white, the black or even the grey. But the color is just so gorgeous and it's hard to resist. I actually went to the store to see the lapis pedant. My sweet SA called me because I'm been having a lapis fever lately.  However, I'm hesitant because the lapis pedant is not as "3D" as the other 3 if you compare them side by side. I'm not sure if it's the nature of lapis or just this particular one. But for that reason, I put the lapis pedant on hold.


----------



## geminigal1

Bee-licious said:


> Loving the lapis the most especially with that top!





Rami00 said:


> EYE Candy!!! I think white mop looks really pretty on you.





pigleto972001 said:


> Lapis !!!



Thank you for the feedbacks


----------



## klynneann

geminigal1 said:


> Thanks Klynneann. You are right, the lapis is not as versatile as the white, the black or even the grey. But the color is just so gorgeous and it's hard to resist. I actually went to the store to see the lapis pedant. My sweet SA called me because I'm been having a lapis fever lately.  However, I'm hesitant because the lapis pedant is not as "3D" as the other 3 if you compare them side by side. I'm not sure if it's the nature of lapis or just this particular one. But for that reason, I put the lapis pedant on hold.


I agree, it is a gorgeous color.  In fact, this blue is my favorite color generally!    I bet each one is slightly different, but it's probably hard to compare two since by side since it seems to be rare that they're even available.  That would be best case though.


----------



## sailorstripes

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4400862
> View attachment 4400861
> View attachment 4400860
> View attachment 4400858
> View attachment 4400852
> View attachment 4400853
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, please help me pick a color. This is my first Rose De Noel pedant and I’m having trouble deciding   (from top to bottom: white mop, black onyx, blue lapis, grey mop). Please help! Thanks




These are amazing photos! It may be because of that great blouse you are wearing, but my vote is for onyx. It looks so fabulous on you, just gorgeous against your skin! Good lucking deciding!


----------



## Aimee3

I love the lapis on your skin because it really pops.  I’m not loving the onyx because it looks 2 toned in the photo and somehow competes with the design to my eyes.  The white of course will go with everything.  Decisions!!!


----------



## geminigal1

sailorstripes said:


> These are amazing photos! It may be because of that great blouse you are wearing, but my vote is for onyx. It looks so fabulous on you, just gorgeous against your skin! Good lucking deciding!


Thank you sailorstripes, I like the onyx too. I have a feeling that I’ll end up with more than one


----------



## geminigal1

Aimee3 said:


> I love the lapis on your skin because it really pops.  I’m not loving the onyx because it looks 2 toned in the photo and somehow competes with the design to my eyes.  The white of course will go with everything.  Decisions!!!


Thanks Aimee3. I love the blue color, but it looks somewhat “flat” next to the other 3 pedants. I told my SA to find another lapis and hopefully it’s better.


----------



## innerpeace85

geminigal1 said:


> Thank you sailorstripes, I like the onyx too. I have a feeling that I’ll end up with more than one


If more than one, my vote is for MOP(neutral) and then lapis(pop of color).


----------



## ccfun

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4400862
> View attachment 4400861
> View attachment 4400860
> View attachment 4400858
> View attachment 4400852
> View attachment 4400853
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, please help me pick a color. This is my first Rose De Noel pedant and I’m having trouble deciding   (from top to bottom: white mop, black onyx, blue lapis, grey mop). Please help! Thanks



Fabulous!!!  Get both the lapis and mop!!!


----------



## hopiko

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4400862
> View attachment 4400861
> View attachment 4400860
> View attachment 4400858
> View attachment 4400852
> View attachment 4400853
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, please help me pick a color. This is my first Rose De Noel pedant and I’m having trouble deciding   (from top to bottom: white mop, black onyx, blue lapis, grey mop). Please help! Thanks


Hi!  They all look stunning on you.  I LOVE lapis and so pretty with the 2 butterfly ring but the GMOP with your gorgeous dress is amazing.  The onyx and MOP also look amazing so you can’t go wrong.  If you wear enough to coordinate with the lapis, I would take that.  The GMOP, MOP and ONYX are gorgeous too....I can see why you are struggling. 

Good luck deciding...nice  “problem” to have.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I wish I could help you but they all looks fabulous. The MOP looks ethereal and glows on you. I’m partial to GMOP personally. Onyx is very practical and the Lapis is a gorgeous color. You can’t go wrong with any of them!


----------



## lynne_ross

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4400862
> View attachment 4400861
> View attachment 4400860
> View attachment 4400858
> View attachment 4400852
> View attachment 4400853
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, please help me pick a color. This is my first Rose De Noel pedant and I’m having trouble deciding   (from top to bottom: white mop, black onyx, blue lapis, grey mop). Please help! Thanks


They all look gorgeous! I vote for white mop - it looks great with your skin tone and I love the colouring if it.


----------



## swisshera

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4400862
> View attachment 4400861
> View attachment 4400860
> View attachment 4400858
> View attachment 4400852
> View attachment 4400853
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, please help me pick a color. This is my first Rose De Noel pedant and I’m having trouble deciding   (from top to bottom: white mop, black onyx, blue lapis, grey mop). Please help! Thanks


I love how you look with the MOP on, it has a lot of luster and it looks very soft on you. But I think I know you love the lapis but I am also with you on the luster. Lapis is a pretty color but for some reason the character of lapis doesn't serve it right. If you were to ask me, I would go for MOP, but I know deep inside my heart I would be happy with something else, that hardly come by like pink coral or red coral. I saw both corals before and I think they would be really pretty on, especially the pink one. Sorry off topic but a collector like yourself I think I understand your thought process a little


----------



## Hobbiezm

geminigal1 said:


> Oops, too many photos



The lapis looks amazing on your skin tone! It might appear more flat than the others but in pictures it’s amazing on you. I’d also think of your wardrobe and your aesthetic... for example do you wear more neutrals / darks / patterns etc? Depending on which you can pick the pendent that has most opportunity for wear.

Another way I tend to think of VCA pieces is what would I regret most if I passed up on purchasing .. what would be your opportunity cost? Good luck dear and I’m sure you will choose wisely [emoji4]


----------



## Toronto24

geminigal1 said:


> Oops, too many photos



Oh my... these photos just took my breath away! They are ALL gorgeous on you. My favourite is the MOP and next GMOP. Looking forward to seeing which one(s) you decide on!


----------



## susan08

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4400862
> View attachment 4400861
> View attachment 4400860
> View attachment 4400858
> View attachment 4400852
> View attachment 4400853
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, please help me pick a color. This is my first Rose De Noel pedant and I’m having trouble deciding   (from top to bottom: white mop, black onyx, blue lapis, grey mop). Please help! Thanks



I vote for white mop! It’s such a big piece and white fit your skin the best!!


----------



## geminigal1

padmaraman_1985 said:


> If more than one, my vote is for MOP(neutral) and then lapis(pop of color).


Thank you for the vote 



ccfun said:


> Fabulous!!!  Get both the lapis and mop!!!


Thanks for the feedback  



hopiko said:


> Hi!  They all look stunning on you.  I LOVE lapis and so pretty with the 2 butterfly ring but the GMOP with your gorgeous dress is amazing.  The onyx and MOP also look amazing so you can’t go wrong.  If you wear enough to coordinate with the lapis, I would take that.  The GMOP, MOP and ONYX are gorgeous too....I can see why you are struggling.
> 
> Good luck deciding...nice  “problem” to have.


Thank you for your kind words  



BBC said:


> I wish I could help you but they all looks fabulous. The MOP looks ethereal and glows on you. I’m partial to GMOP personally. Onyx is very practical and the Lapis is a gorgeous color. You can’t go wrong with any of them!


Exactly how I feel. They are all beautiful in their own ways. Decisions decisions 



lynne_ross said:


> They all look gorgeous! I vote for white mop - it looks great with your skin tone and I love the colouring if it.


Thanks! 



swisshera said:


> I love how you look with the MOP on, it has a lot of luster and it looks very soft on you. But I think I know you love the lapis but I am also with you on the luster. Lapis is a pretty color but for some reason the character of lapis doesn't serve it right. If you were to ask me, I would go for MOP, but I know deep inside my heart I would be happy with something else, that hardly come by like pink coral or red coral. I saw both corals before and I think they would be really pretty on, especially the pink one. Sorry off topic but a collector like yourself I think I understand your thought process a little


Oh swisshera you are not helping. You made me start googling pink coral photos and I'm in love with it now But thank you dear 



Hobbiezm said:


> The lapis looks amazing on your skin tone! It might appear more flat than the others but in pictures it’s amazing on you. I’d also think of your wardrobe and your aesthetic... for example do you wear more neutrals / darks / patterns etc? Depending on which you can pick the pendent that has most opportunity for wear.
> 
> Another way I tend to think of VCA pieces is what would I regret most if I passed up on purchasing .. what would be your opportunity cost? Good luck dear and I’m sure you will choose wisely [emoji4]


Thank you Hobbiezm 



Toronto24 said:


> Oh my... these photos just took my breath away! They are ALL gorgeous on you. My favourite is the MOP and next GMOP. Looking forward to seeing which one(s) you decide on!


Thank you Toronto24. 



susan08 said:


> I vote for white mop! It’s such a big piece and white fit your skin the best!!


Thank you Susan08. The white MOP is indeed very pretty.


----------



## geminigal1

Hi girls, I'm not sure if this has been discussed here but my SA told me that VCA is now offering 90+ "new" items in the Alhambra collection. These items are not exactly "new" but they are offering more options with the same materials. For example, black onyx was only available with yellow gold in the past but now customers can order it with white gold; Malachite is now available in the 6-motif style; grey MOP is also available to be ordered... These items will be on a "special order" basis and there will be a premium. -Just wanted to share with all of you vca lovers.

In fact, I don't think VCA is doing anything "new" because they have been making special orders for VIPs but this is the first time they put it in black and white and make it an open option for everyone. It will definitely bring in additional revenue without the corporate investing too much more.


----------



## etoupebirkin

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4400862
> View attachment 4400861
> View attachment 4400860
> View attachment 4400858
> View attachment 4400852
> View attachment 4400853
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, please help me pick a color. This is my first Rose De Noel pedant and I’m having trouble deciding   (from top to bottom: white mop, black onyx, blue lapis, grey mop). Please help! Thanks


I say Lapis!!!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

geminigal1 said:


> Oops, too many photos


As you have a slim frame, the small RdNs looked really gorgeous on you. I totally get what you say about the RdNs having that 3D effect. The iridescence and high polish give some of the pieces that inner glow or rainbow. I was so lucky to have seen the roses you tried on (+some more) in the boutiques. If you can, try the carnelian RdN and post pics. I suspect it would look stunning on you too! Good luck!


----------



## hopiko

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4400862
> View attachment 4400861
> View attachment 4400860
> View attachment 4400858
> View attachment 4400852
> View attachment 4400853
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, please help me pick a color. This is my first Rose De Noel pedant and I’m having trouble deciding   (from top to bottom: white mop, black onyx, blue lapis, grey mop). Please help! Thanks



Because I am such a good tPF citizen, I went to VCA check out the RdN in person in order to aid in your decision (ok, I admit that I was actually picking up something else !  I have changed my vote, the MOP is so stunning and has such 3d depth!  They are all gorgeous but if I were to get one, it would be the MOP because of its depth.  I tried it on with the VA 20 motif (which I conveniently have!) and thanks to you, it is now on my 2020 list!  

Please post a picture of whatever you get, you can't go wrong!

Good luck!!


----------



## Chanbal

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4400862
> View attachment 4400861
> View attachment 4400860
> View attachment 4400858
> View attachment 4400852
> View attachment 4400853
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, please help me pick a color. This is my first Rose De Noel pedant and I’m having trouble deciding   (from top to bottom: white mop, black onyx, blue lapis, grey mop). Please help! Thanks


All options are stunning. I would probably go with white MOP, but grey MOP and lapis are TDF ... is carnelian also a possibility?


----------



## kimber418

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4400862
> View attachment 4400861
> View attachment 4400860
> View attachment 4400858
> View attachment 4400852
> View attachment 4400853
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, please help me pick a color. This is my first Rose De Noel pedant and I’m having trouble deciding   (from top to bottom: white mop, black onyx, blue lapis, grey mop). Please help! Thanks



They are all lovely on you.  I am going by what I think looks the best on you and the one that you will get the most wear out of.   I think the MOP #1 and the Lapis #2.   Let us know what you decide!


----------



## ShyShy

Lapis if you already own the lapis butterflies ring.  But on its own, I’d choose MOP.



geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4400862
> View attachment 4400861
> View attachment 4400860
> View attachment 4400858
> View attachment 4400852
> View attachment 4400853
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, please help me pick a color. This is my first Rose De Noel pedant and I’m having trouble deciding   (from top to bottom: white mop, black onyx, blue lapis, grey mop). Please help! Thanks


----------



## rhm

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4400862
> View attachment 4400861
> View attachment 4400860
> View attachment 4400858
> View attachment 4400852
> View attachment 4400853
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, please help me pick a color. This is my first Rose De Noel pedant and I’m having trouble deciding   (from top to bottom: white mop, black onyx, blue lapis, grey mop). Please help! Thanks



I am going to say the grey mop because this is on my personal wishlist. 
That incredible grey iridescence from white to black just gets me every time. 

A girl friend of mine has the grey mother of pearl earrings and every time she wears them I can't stop starring at them!

She also has the rose de noel pendant in turquoise and I am so obsessed with it. 
I definitely think this line gets too little attention!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

rhm said:


> I am going to say the grey mop because this is on my personal wishlist.
> That incredible grey iridescence from white to black just gets me every time. She also has the rose de noel pendant in turquoise and I am so obsessed with it. I definitely think this line gets too little attention!


Everything above is just so spot on - you've read my mind! I have the turquoise RdN and I love it to bits too. 

I would love to own a red RdN next. Luck willing, I might run into a small coral RdN this year. There is something so joyful with brightly coloured flowers.


----------



## MYH

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4400862
> View attachment 4400861
> View attachment 4400860
> View attachment 4400858
> View attachment 4400852
> View attachment 4400853
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, please help me pick a color. This is my first Rose De Noel pedant and I’m having trouble deciding   (from top to bottom: white mop, black onyx, blue lapis, grey mop). Please help! Thanks


I love the grey MOP on you. It’s so mysterious


----------



## baghagg

MYH said:


> I love the grey MOP on you. It’s so mysterious


+1.. it's so interesting


----------



## luvprada

White MOP. Please share when you decide!


----------



## JewelryLover101

I apologize if this is not the correct thread for this question, but I wanted to ask about Ann’s Fabulous Finds.  There is a limited edition necklace that I have been searching for and found one on eBay from a reputable reseller.  In doing some “research” to try to make sure it is authentic, I came across the same necklace that was previously sold by AFF.  However, the necklace on AFF looked markedly different from any other of the same necklace that I came across from other resellers (specifically the clasp and VCA tag), and in my opinion, did not appear to be authentic.  I have heard very good reviews of AFF on here and other forums, so I was curious if anyone on here has found anything on AFF’s website to be other than authentic.  Thanks!


----------



## Chanbal

JewelryLover101 said:


> I apologize if this is not the correct thread for this question, but I wanted to ask about Ann’s Fabulous Finds.  There is a limited edition necklace that I have been searching for and found one on eBay from a reputable reseller.  In doing some “research” to try to make sure it is authentic, I came across the same necklace that was previously sold by AFF.  However, the necklace on AFF looked markedly different from any other of the same necklace that I came across from other resellers (specifically the clasp and VCA tag), and in my opinion, did not appear to be authentic.  I have heard very good reviews of AFF on here and other forums, so I was curious if anyone on here has found anything on AFF’s website to be other than authentic.  Thanks!


You may want to ask this question on the ebay forum, as people that have problems with buying non-authentic go there for help. AFF has a very good reputation, but some items are very difficult to authenticate, so I wouldn't be surprised...  If you decide to buy the necklace from an online seller, I would suggest having it cleaned at VCA; they will not proceed if the necklace is not authentic. Good luck!


----------



## Bee-licious

JewelryLover101 said:


> I apologize if this is not the correct thread for this question, but I wanted to ask about Ann’s Fabulous Finds.  There is a limited edition necklace that I have been searching for and found one on eBay from a reputable reseller.  In doing some “research” to try to make sure it is authentic, I came across the same necklace that was previously sold by AFF.  However, the necklace on AFF looked markedly different from any other of the same necklace that I came across from other resellers (specifically the clasp and VCA tag), and in my opinion, did not appear to be authentic.  I have heard very good reviews of AFF on here and other forums, so I was curious if anyone on here has found anything on AFF’s website to be other than authentic.  Thanks!


I also had this same issue with a pair of large frivole but upon further research I found that the stamps at VCA change every so often, and mine was a newer stamp. I found this by googling more photos and threads discussing stamps of frivoles on this forum and felt better about my layaway. Once I receive them I’ll be marching to VCA to get them cleaned to give myself peace of mind.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4400862
> View attachment 4400861
> View attachment 4400860
> View attachment 4400858
> View attachment 4400852
> View attachment 4400853
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, please help me pick a color. This is my first Rose De Noel pedant and I’m having trouble deciding   (from top to bottom: white mop, black onyx, blue lapis, grey mop). Please help! Thanks


The white gets my vote.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Bee-licious said:


> I also had this same issue with a pair of large frivole but upon further research I found that the stamps at VCA change every so often, and mine was a newer stamp. I found this by googling more photos and threads discussing stamps of frivoles on this forum and felt better about my layaway. Once I receive them I’ll be marching to VCA to get them cleaned to give myself peace of mind.


Unfortunately, having a piece cleaned offers no validation re authenticity at VCA.


----------



## pigleto972001

From my vca sa. Mini frivole. Cute !


----------



## Meowwu

pigleto972001 said:


> From my vca sa. Mini frivole. Cute !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407495


Ohhhh I kind of like mini Frivole pave in wg better than yg (which is what I have...).


----------



## Bee-licious

texasgirliegirl said:


> Unfortunately, having a piece cleaned offers no validation re authenticity at VCA.


Hmmm good to know. Perhaps I should ask for a polish.. not sure if I want to reduce the gold but it might be my only hope to be 100% sure


----------



## Chanbal

Bee-licious said:


> Hmmm good to know. Perhaps I should ask for a polish.. not sure if I want to reduce the gold but it might be my only hope to be 100% sure


Polishing is an option to avoid paying a lot for authentication. I wonder whether you could use their preservation service, the price is reasonable and it is good to make sure the stones are secure...


----------



## Bee-licious

Chanbal said:


> Polishing is an option to avoid paying a lot for authentication. I wonder whether you could use their preservation service, the price is reasonable and it is good to make sure the stones are secure...


What’s the preservation service? Do tell please


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Bee-licious said:


> Hmmm good to know. Perhaps I should ask for a polish.. not sure if I want to reduce the gold but it might be my only hope to be 100% sure


Vca has become very strict about indirect authentications.  Hope it all works out.


----------



## Bee-licious

texasgirliegirl said:


> Vca has become very strict about indirect authentications.  Hope it all works out.


Hoping it works, thank you!


----------



## Bee-licious

Chanbal said:


> Polishing is an option to avoid paying a lot for authentication. I wonder whether you could use their preservation service, the price is reasonable and it is good to make sure the stones are secure...


What a great idea! I just searched it up on the VCA site and it is indeed a good service to check indirectly. I’ll have to talk to my SA and ask. Thanks @Chanbal for the recommendation


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Vca has become very strict about indirect authentications.  Hope it all works out.



Agreed.  Things have changed .


----------



## TankerToad

My understanding is that VCA has also really increased the price of a “cleaning” or flat out won’t  accept a “cleaning” if the item is clean already - and if they suspect you just want something authenticated that way they won’t accept - 
Also heard if they do accept an item, the timeline is really long .... to discourage the practice.


----------



## nicole0612

I think the practice varies depending on the customer and the relationship, as with other brands. If one is a regular customer, cleanings and free repairs are accepted graciously. I am not a huge spender by any means, I just purchase somewhat regularly from my store and this has been my experience. I imagine for a drop-in customer the policy may be different.


----------



## sbelle

nicole0612 said:


> I think the practice varies depending on the customer and the relationship, as with other brands. If one is a regular customer, cleanings and free repairs are accepted graciously. I am not a huge spender by any means, I just purchase somewhat regularly from my store and this has been my experience. I imagine for a drop-in customer the policy may be different.



I have shopped at two boutiques for over 10 years and have recently experienced some of these changes .  If the piece was purchased at a boutique and the serial number is registered under your name , there are no issues .    If it wasn’t , there may be issues and being a regular customer will help you work through the issues.


----------



## TankerToad

sbelle said:


> I have shopped at two boutiques for over 10 years and have recently experienced some of these changes .  If the piece was purchased at a boutique and the serial number is registered under your name , there are no issues .    If it wasn’t , there may be issues and being a regular customer will help you work through the issues.


Exactly 
This !! 
I’ve never requested a cleaning myself but this was what I heard at my boutique -
Makes sense that they prefer to have repair time and resources go to regular clients rather than random requests for cleaning / authentication.
As always,  for a good or consistent clients accommodations are made.


----------



## TankerToad

nicole0612 said:


> I think the practice varies depending on the customer and the relationship, as with other brands. If one is a regular customer, cleanings and free repairs are accepted graciously. I am not a huge spender by any means, I just purchase somewhat regularly from my store and this has been my experience. I imagine for a drop-in customer the policy may be different.



Agree especially if you bought the item there and it’s on your profile -
The drop in customer wanting an authentication or cleaning of an item may have more of a challenge -


----------



## nicole0612

It has also been the case for me with items like turquoise that I was not able to purchase from the boutique and were therefore not registered under my name. This is as recent as 1-2 weeks ago. However, when I have requested a repair or alteration for an item not purchased at the boutique I like to purchase an item around the same time. I’m not sure if that makes a difference, but it just seems fair to do so to show my appreciation for the good service. I have only needed one boutique-purchased item repaired, since I have only been buying VCA for a couple of years most are still in pristine condition. The purchase was older than a year, but the repair was free. For purchases not from the boutique it is about 50/50 whether I am charged for it and there doesn’t seem to be a rhyme or reason to this distinction. I am certainly not encouraging others to try to circumvent authentication and to abuse the system though, because then good customers will lose this benefit of patronage. The main reason I buy this brand is the lifelong aftercare guaranteed. I think it is important to show appreciation for any service provided by being a regular customer/strong purchase history with the boutique.


----------



## Chanbal

I would expect VCA to service their pieces independently of whether they were purchased directly from the store, pre-owned, or inherited. Obviously some fees may be waived for recent 'big spenders', but service should be graciously offered to all customers IMO.


----------



## Jinsun

I was told they can’t pull up past history if purchased before feb of 19 or 18. I can’t quite remember. My pave Alhambra earclip backing on one is loose and I called my SA and she said I could mail them to her for repair but she moved to another store in another state (quite far). So I called the store I purchased from in FL to see if it’s still cover under warranty and they said they couldn’t pull up my history bc of a new system. I’m not quite sure what he said bc of his harsh accent.  So I’m in a runt. I purchased most of my VCA from FL and I’m scared to mail them in.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Jinsun said:


> I was told they can’t pull up past history if purchased before feb of 19 or 18. I can’t quite remember. My pave Alhambra earclip backing on one is loose and I called my SA and she said I could mail them to her for repair but she moved to another store in another state (quite far). So I called the store I purchased from in FL to see if it’s still cover under warranty and they said they couldn’t pull up my history bc of a new system. I’m not quite sure what he said bc of his harsh accent.  So I’m in a runt. I purchased most of my VCA from FL and I’m scared to mail them in.


Are you close to a Neimans?
While I’ve purchased most of my vca elsewhere, I’ve had Neimans SA’s kindly offer to service my vca. They can send your earrings off to vca for service.


----------



## luvprada

I’ve sent my items through mail to NY with no problem. I called the 5th Ave store and spoke to the ‘after’ purchase department. They gave me the address, called when received and sent overnight back to me on the West Coast. I did insure at the post office when I shipped and had delivery tracking added.   I’ve done this 3 times with no issues at all. The ‘after’ purchase dept is amazing to work with. The post office is the best method for shipping. UPS doesn’t insure and if I remember correctly Fed ex was much more expensive. HTH. Take care.


----------



## surfer

Are these 16 motifs necklace still available in the boutique ladies?


----------



## pigleto972001

^Yes it should be


----------



## surfer

pigleto972001 said:


> This time I tried my unicorn ! The magic 16 motif in white gold. Looooove the motifs esp the grey MOP which were gorgeous !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I have only one pose with the magic. Haha.


Pigleto did you end up buying this?  just saw your other comment. I haven’t seen many modeling shots of it around here. Is it just not as popular?


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh alas I did not buy it  maybe one day. I guess I am not sure I will wear it as much as I should [emoji173]️ it’s quite long on and loses a little something doubled.


----------



## *chloah*

Hello,
Can anyone share their thoughts about the carnelian pendant in yellow gold vs. pink gold? I read somewhere that pink gold could tarnish over time and could either fade or become more “red”?


----------



## Bee-licious

luvprada said:


> I’ve sent my items through mail to NY with no problem. I called the 5th Ave store and spoke to the ‘after’ purchase department. They gave me the address, called when received and sent overnight back to me on the West Coast. I did insure at the post office when I shipped and had delivery tracking added.   I’ve done this 3 times with no issues at all. The ‘after’ purchase dept is amazing to work with. The post office is the best method for shipping. UPS doesn’t insure and if I remember correctly Fed ex was much more expensive. HTH. Take care.


This is SUPER HELPFUL! Thank you!


----------



## surfer

bags to die for said:


> I saw the pink porcelain in the same store when I went back a couple of days later !



Can someone please help point out where I can find the Japanese reseller sites? Thanks so much.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh alas I did not buy it  maybe one day. I guess I am not sure I will wear it as much as I should [emoji173]️ it’s quite long on and loses a little something doubled.


I have it in YG and WG and I love it but I am fairly tall and prefer longer necklaces. I know some have had links removed to make it shorter and more functional. I just love all the varying sizes and colors.


----------



## DreamingPink

surfer said:


> Can someone please help point out where I can find the Japanese reseller sites? Thanks so much.


http://komehyo.jp/top/CSfTop.jsp


----------



## *chloah*

I need some help deciding what to get (pls see photo below):
#1. The carnelian AND rose gold pendants and layer them together or;
#2. The wg pendant with diamonds.

Which of the above would be most suitable for everyday wear? All thoughts/comments greatly appreciated!


----------



## jimmie staton

*chloah* said:


> I need some help deciding what to get (pls see photo below):
> #1. The carnelian AND rose gold pendants and layer them together or;
> #2. The wg pendant with diamonds.
> 
> Which of the above would be most suitable for everyday wear? All thoughts/comments greatly appreciated!


what's your personality like ? what's your favorite color ? what metals do you love over another ? which one of all of the above items would you desire the most if you had to chose right now ? which one can you see yourself wearing everyday without fail ? You are the only one that can sing your own song... nobody else knows the lyrics.
"J!m"


----------



## Alena21

jimmie staton said:


> what's your personality like ? what's your favorite color ? what metals do you love over another ? which one of all of the above items would you desire the most if you had to chose right now ? which one can you see yourself wearing everyday without fail ? You are the only one that can sing your own song... nobody else knows the lyrics.
> "J!m"


Very well said.


----------



## pigleto972001

jimmie staton said:


> what's your personality like ? what's your favorite color ? what metals do you love over another ? which one of all of the above items would you desire the most if you had to chose right now ? which one can you see yourself wearing everyday without fail ? You are the only one that can sing your own song... nobody else knows the lyrics.
> "J!m"



For me, ya can’t beat white gold and diamonds !!!


----------



## jimmie staton

surfer said:


> Are these 16 motifs necklace still available in the boutique ladies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412336


Yes... it's been on my wish list for a while now... 
"J!m"


----------



## Summerof89

Some of you may remember me asking about the different sizes of magic Alhambra pendants before learning that there are a few flagship store only editions. Long story short during my recent trip to HK I paid the store a visit. Presenting one of the few newins from my trip - HK special edition MA in RG and carnelian

I honestly think this size is the best.


----------



## surfer

Summerof89 said:


> Some of you may remember me asking about the different sizes of magic Alhambra pendants before learning that there are a few flagship store only editions. Long story short during my recent trip to HK I paid the store a visit. Presenting one of the few newins from my trip - HK special edition MA in RG and carnelian
> 
> I honestly think this size is the best.
> 
> View attachment 4416593



Hi summerof89 May I please ask if this is still available in the Hong Kong boutique? We might be planning a trip there  

Thank you!


----------



## LadyCupid

Summerof89 said:


> Some of you may remember me asking about the different sizes of magic Alhambra pendants before learning that there are a few flagship store only editions. Long story short during my recent trip to HK I paid the store a visit. Presenting one of the few newins from my trip - HK special edition MA in RG and carnelian
> 
> I honestly think this size is the best.
> 
> View attachment 4416593


Congratulations and thank you for sharing. I am gladgyou managed to pick up this Prince edition. l think it is the perfect size too. May I ask what is the price in HKD please?


----------



## Summerof89

surfer said:


> Hi summerof89 May I please ask if this is still available in the Hong Kong boutique? We might be planning a trip there
> 
> Thank you!



Yes it is! I just got it today. Only from the landmark prince’s building boutique. I had a few to choose from My SA is just amazing !


----------



## Summerof89

LadyCupid said:


> Congratulations and thank you for sharing. I am gladgyou managed to pick up this Prince edition. l think it is the perfect size too. May I ask what is the price in HKD please?



Thank you! Of course I think it’s 24800HKD. Roughly. My memory of the price is vague...... on purpose because I managed to pick up a few other pieces. Which I will share in the next post.


----------



## Summerof89

Assssssss I was saying. My SA In HK is just amazing. I think she is my VCA angel. I told her I will be visiting and gave her my Wishlist and managed to secure every piece for me before my trip. My scores also include blue agate 5 motif and the magic ring in grey MOP along with my princes edition carnelian.

Needless to say no more for me for the rest of the year. The photo is terrible, I’ll take better ones when I get back.


----------



## *chloah*

jimmie staton said:


> what's your personality like ? what's your favorite color ? what metals do you love over another ? which one of all of the above items would you desire the most if you had to chose right now ? which one can you see yourself wearing everyday without fail ? You are the only one that can sing your own song... nobody else knows the lyrics.
> "J!m"


Thank you! I’ve decided to go with the white gold with diamonds !


----------



## jimmie staton

*chloah* said:


> Thank you! I’ve decided to go with the white gold with diamonds !


I had a feeling you might... and may I add... very good choice !
"J!m"


----------



## Valentinegirl

jimmie staton said:


> Yes... it's been on my wish list for a while now...
> "J!m"


I saw it not long ago at VCA in NYC.


----------



## surfer

Summerof89 said:


> Assssssss I was saying. My SA In HK is just amazing. I think she is my VCA angel. I told her I will be visiting and gave her my Wishlist and managed to secure every piece for me before my trip. My scores also include blue agate 5 motif and the magic ring in grey MOP along with my princes edition carnelian.
> 
> Needless to say no more for me for the rest of the year. The photo is terrible, I’ll take better ones when I get back.
> 
> View attachment 4416600


Wow I am so tempted to go there now haha. Did your SA have any more agate?


----------



## Valentinegirl

*chloah* said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone share their thoughts about the carnelian pendant in yellow gold vs. pink gold? I read somewhere that pink gold could tarnish over time and could either fade or become more “red”?


Yellow goes with more than the pink. Pink can tarnish and there was a lot of problems with Cartier's pink gold. Haven't heard it from VCA, but pink and yellow don't go together. So if the rest of your VCA is yellow, you can match many more items.


----------



## Valentinegirl

Bee-licious said:


> What’s the preservation service? Do tell please


If it's pave or diamonds you can ask them to check the stones for looseness. Even if you think a few motifs are loose. I did that and they authenticated it. However, I knew the head of customer service and she said it was real and knew where I purchased it. They tightened up the prongs on the diamonds for me.
I wouldn't polish something that is new or nearly new however. Cleaning itself in an Ionic cleaner doesn't guarantee authentication, they usually have to work on the item.


----------



## Summerof89

surfer said:


> Wow I am so tempted to go there now haha. Did your SA have any more agate?



She may, I have pmd you her details try asking her a few weeks before you travel to increase your chances


----------



## jimmie staton

Valentinegirl said:


> I saw it not long ago at VCA in NYC.


I tried it on at VCA in NYC on Fifth... it is a sight to behold. My SA Yvan said that I wear it well and should consider buying it.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

*chloah* said:


> Thank you! I’ve decided to go with the white gold with diamonds !


Now ya gotta show it off... please post
"J!m"


----------



## *chloah*

jimmie staton said:


> Now ya gotta show it off... please post
> "J!m"


Yes, for sure. I will definitely show it off once I get it! I’ll be calling my SA tomorrow. Fingers crossed she has it in stock 
Thanks again for your advice!


----------



## Starvista

*chloah* said:


> Yes, for sure. I will definitely show it off once I get it! I’ll be calling my SA tomorrow. Fingers crossed she has it in stock
> Thanks again for your advice!



Saw a jeweler wear the same necklace today, the diamonds are very bright and pretty.


----------



## surfer

Any blue sevre pendant from vendome here please? I would love to ask a question. Thank you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

*chloah* said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone share their thoughts about the carnelian pendant in yellow gold vs. pink gold? I read somewhere that pink gold could tarnish over time and could either fade or become more “red”?





Valentinegirl said:


> Yellow goes with more than the pink. Pink can tarnish and there was a lot of problems with Cartier's pink gold. Haven't heard it from VCA, but pink and yellow don't go together. So if the rest of your VCA is yellow, you can match many more items.



It’s just a matter of personal preference.

I have had no problems with VCA pink gold pieces and I wear them frequently with yellow gold pieces. They both go with everything (though pink is better on me) .For VCA the colors are not dramatically different.


----------



## Rami00

surfer said:


> Any blue sevre pendant from vendome here please? I would love to ask a question. Thank you!


Hey there!! I have one..


----------



## surfer

Rami00 said:


> Hey there!! I have one..



Thanks rami00! Sending you a message


----------



## Bee-licious

Valentinegirl said:


> If it's pave or diamonds you can ask them to check the stones for looseness. Even if you think a few motifs are loose. I did that and they authenticated it. However, I knew the head of customer service and she said it was real and knew where I purchased it. They tightened up the prongs on the diamonds for me.
> I wouldn't polish something that is new or nearly new however. Cleaning itself in an Ionic cleaner doesn't guarantee authentication, they usually have to work on the item.


So good to know, thank you for your info on this. I am definitely going to mention this to my SA and hopefully she’ll send it in for me.


----------



## nicole0612

This is a nice surprise! It’s so funny how these things happen, I had literally just promised myself to step away from VCA after a really poor experience with service recently. That lasted about a week, because suddenly I got a call out of the blue and was offered an item that I’ve been really wanting. It was the strangest thing. I purchased the rock crystal bracelet a few months ago, but was told that they were not totally sure they could locate one and would refund me if not. I was contacted a couple of weeks later to say that they cannot procure it after all. I wasn’t upset about that, because my home store is a Neiman Marcus and Neiman Marcus was not able to offer the rock crystal, so my order had been through a store I had no history with. This morning I got a call completely out of the blue from Van Cleef saying that if I was still interested in the bracelet it was available for me to buy! This is about 2-3 months later and I am shocked that they remembered and had the courtesy to call me to offer it. I have a reasonable purchase history with the brand, but I have never purchased from this store before and they have been extremely pleasant and kind. Thank you for letting me share my excitement!


----------



## Aimee3

Ooh Nicole please post photos modeling when it arrives. I can’t wait to see it.  [emoji253]


----------



## nicole0612

Aimee3 said:


> Ooh Nicole please post photos modeling when it arrives. I can’t wait to see it.  [emoji253]



Thank you! You are so kind to share my excitement


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

nicole0612 said:


> This is a nice surprise! It’s so funny how these things happen, I had literally just promised myself to step away from VCA after a really poor experience with service recently. That lasted about a week, because suddenly I got a call out of the blue and was offered an item that I’ve been really wanting. It was the strangest thing. I purchased the rock crystal bracelet a few months ago, but was told that they were not totally sure they could locate one and would refund me if not. I was contacted a couple of weeks later to say that they cannot procure it after all. I wasn’t upset about that, because my home store is a Neiman Marcus and Neiman Marcus was not able to offer the rock crystal, so my order had been through a store I had no history with. This morning I got a call completely out of the blue from Van Cleef saying that if I was still interested in the bracelet it was available for me to buy! This is about 2-3 months later and I am shocked that they remembered and had the courtesy to call me to offer it. I have a reasonable purchase history with the brand, but I have never purchased from this store before and they have been extremely pleasant and kind. Thank you for letting me share my excitement!


i am so happy for you - please share pics! I cant wait. I might look for one for myself as well!!!


----------



## nicole0612

Stardust Andromeda said:


> i am so happy for you - please share pics! I cant wait. I might look for one for myself as well!!!



Thank you very much for the kind sentiments! I will share pictures when it arrives, as you know I’ve been waiting for this piece for quite a while now!


----------



## nicole0612

Stardust Andromeda said:


> i am so happy for you - please share pics! I cant wait. I might look for one for myself as well!!!



Also, let me take the opportunity to wish you congratulations on your own beautiful new piece!


----------



## DreamingPink

nicole0612 said:


> This is a nice surprise! It’s so funny how these things happen, I had literally just promised myself to step away from VCA after a really poor experience with service recently. That lasted about a week, because suddenly I got a call out of the blue and was offered an item that I’ve been really wanting. It was the strangest thing. I purchased the rock crystal bracelet a few months ago, but was told that they were not totally sure they could locate one and would refund me if not. I was contacted a couple of weeks later to say that they cannot procure it after all. I wasn’t upset about that, because my home store is a Neiman Marcus and Neiman Marcus was not able to offer the rock crystal, so my order had been through a store I had no history with. This morning I got a call completely out of the blue from Van Cleef saying that if I was still interested in the bracelet it was available for me to buy! This is about 2-3 months later and I am shocked that they remembered and had the courtesy to call me to offer it. I have a reasonable purchase history with the brand, but I have never purchased from this store before and they have been extremely pleasant and kind. Thank you for letting me share my excitement!


That's great news Nicole! So happy and excited for you, can't wait to see your modeling pics!


----------



## nicole0612

MiniNavy said:


> That's great news Nicole! So happy and excited for you, can't wait to see your modeling pics!



Thank you so much! I will be sure to show you how it looks with turquoise, since we are bracelet twins/cousins [emoji6]


----------



## DreamingPink

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you so much! I will be sure to show you how it looks with turquoise, since we are bracelet twins/cousins [emoji6]


Aww it is so sweet of you!! I already know they will be great together!
Like you, I mainly bought from NM before, but today I finally paid deposit for the blue agate bracelet at the boutique! I am too waiting eagerly


----------



## jimmie staton

VCA is the way... and they will go out of their way to show you love. That is the only way.
"J!m"


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

jimmie staton said:


> they will go out of their way to show you love. "J!m"


Based on what I am reading here, there seemed to be more misses these days in services. I also feel there is discouragement from buying pre-loved items which is extremely odd - since having a resale market could indirectly encourage customers to buy more from VCA, not just for personal enjoyment but also for collection and investment.



Summerof89 said:


> I honestly think this size is the best.
> 
> View attachment 4416593


Congrats on scoring everything on your dream list in fabulous HK! Wow! all the eye-candy. You wear the carnelian beautifully!


----------



## Summerof89

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Based on what I am reading here, there seemed to be more misses these days in services. I also feel there is discouragement from buying pre-loved items which is extremely odd - since having a resale market could indirectly encourage customers to buy more from VCA, not just for personal enjoyment but also for collection and investment.
> 
> 
> Congrats on scoring everything on your dream list in fabulous HK! Wow! all the eye-candy. You wear the carnelian beautifully!



Thank you!! My SA is an angel


----------



## LadyCupid

nicole0612 said:


> This is a nice surprise! It’s so funny how these things happen, I had literally just promised myself to step away from VCA after a really poor experience with service recently. That lasted about a week, because suddenly I got a call out of the blue and was offered an item that I’ve been really wanting. It was the strangest thing. I purchased the rock crystal bracelet a few months ago, but was told that they were not totally sure they could locate one and would refund me if not. I was contacted a couple of weeks later to say that they cannot procure it after all. I wasn’t upset about that, because my home store is a Neiman Marcus and Neiman Marcus was not able to offer the rock crystal, so my order had been through a store I had no history with. This morning I got a call completely out of the blue from Van Cleef saying that if I was still interested in the bracelet it was available for me to buy! This is about 2-3 months later and I am shocked that they remembered and had the courtesy to call me to offer it. I have a reasonable purchase history with the brand, but I have never purchased from this store before and they have been extremely pleasant and kind. Thank you for letting me share my excitement!


Congratulations Nicole! I am excited for you and they made it up for you finally! You deserve it and can't wait to see when you receive.


----------



## *chloah*

jimmie staton said:


> Now ya gotta show it off... please post
> "J!m"


Voila! Here’s my new beauty...i’m in love. Extremely sparkly too. This photo does not do justice.


----------



## nicole0612

LadyCupid said:


> Congratulations Nicole! I am excited for you and they made it up for you finally! You deserve it and can't wait to see when you receive.


Thank you so much LadyCupid for the kind wishes!  I am very happy.


----------



## nicole0612

*chloah* said:


> Voila! Here’s my new beauty...i’m in love. Extremely sparkly too. This photo does not do justice.


It's lovely, congrats!


----------



## Rami00

Guys, I could almost smell my ring leaving Paris! How sweet is my SA... she sent a big box of goodies this morning.


----------



## nicole0612

Rami00 said:


> Guys, I could almost smell my ring leaving Paris! How sweet is my SA... she sent a big box of goodies this morning.



How fabulous! You must have had a huge smile on your face opening the package!


----------



## Rami00

nicole0612 said:


> How fabulous! You must have had a huge smile on your face opening the package!


It was such a nice surprise for sure!


----------



## Giuliana

For those who have returned a purchase from the VCA website, how long did it take until you got a) a confirmation email and b) a refund?

I returned an item that was delivered back to them on April 22 and still haven’t heard anything. I called to make sure it was delivered to the right place and they said it was delivered, but it is still processing. Almost two weeks seems like a long time for processing


----------



## Lisa-SH

Rami00 said:


> It was such a nice surprise for sure!


Hi Rami, can't wait to see you modelling your new ring....exciting...!


----------



## Rami00

Lisa-SH said:


> Hi Rami, can't wait to see you modelling your new ring....exciting...!


Thank you Lisa


----------



## izzyParis

Giuliana said:


> For those who have returned a purchase from the VCA website, how long did it take until you got a) a confirmation email and b) a refund?
> 
> I returned an item that was delivered back to them on April 22 and still haven’t heard anything. I called to make sure it was delivered to the right place and they said it was delivered, but it is still processing. Almost two weeks seems like a long time for processing



I did an exchange last year due to a SA error and it took a while for my credit to appear.  If I remember correctly, I called as well, to make sure everything was okay as it did seem like a while to wait given that I returned the item immediately, I think it took about 3 weeks or so.


----------



## Giuliana

izzyParis said:


> I did an exchange last year due to a SA error and it took a while for my credit to appear.  If I remember correctly, I called as well, to make sure everything was okay as it did seem like a while to wait given that I returned the item immediately, I think it took about 3 weeks or so.



Thank you! That’s very good to know.


----------



## gagabag

@nicole0612 and @Rami00, can’t wait for your goodies to arrive! We need more eye candies!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hi ladies!! I am planning on adding a MOP yg pendant or 5 motif bracelet to my small collection and was wondering, is there a magic pendent other than the long one and also any tips on selecting a nice MOP. With the gray MOP, it is pretty obvious if one loves the color variations but I don't know what to look for with the white MOP... thanks in advance for any tips...


----------



## LadyCupid

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hi ladies!! I am planning on adding a MOP yg pendant or 5 motif bracelet to my small collection and was wondering, is there a magic pendent other than the long one and also any tips on selecting a nice MOP. With the gray MOP, it is pretty obvious if one loves the color variations but I don't know what to look for with the white MOP... thanks in advance for any tips...


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-help-decide.1006958/#post-32967746 That would probably help.


----------



## surfer

Hi ladies just looking for some feedback- i noticed some of the pink gold is more yellow than others. Can this just be because they vary?


----------



## nicole0612

My Rock Crystal bracelet arrived! I am so pleased that I received a transparent one as I had requested.


----------



## LadyCupid

nicole0612 said:


> My Rock Crystal bracelet arrived! I am so pleased that I received a transparent one as I had requested.
> View attachment 4429194
> 
> View attachment 4429195
> 
> View attachment 4429196


It is so pretty! Thank you for sharing the pictures.


----------



## nicole0612

LadyCupid said:


> It is so pretty! Thank you for sharing the pictures.



Thank you so much!


----------



## surfer

So this all happened in the past few days. Went to exchange my guilloche for the magic mop earrings that had the magical cloud like pinkish tone only to be told I had a credit. Long story short I said I would plan another trip back in a few months and hoping to buy the matching 10 motif blue agate to my 5 motifs....the manager disappeared and came back with the 10 motifs in hand saying he didn’t want me to wait and then be disappointed so would I consider this one he had on hold for his local client? Of course I didn’t hesitate. I have the best SA in HK if anyone is interested. She’s like a VCA fairy an got me all the pieces even while she was away on vacation! So grateful. Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Aimee3

LadyCupid said:


> It is so pretty! Thank you for sharing the pictures.



Beautiful!!!  Enjoy!  Is it more fragile than MOP?


----------



## LadyCupid

Aimee3 said:


> Beautiful!!!  Enjoy!  Is it more fragile than MOP?


Perhaps this quote is for @nicole0612 instead?


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Tried on the large white gold frivole pendant in the boutique today, it was so pretty! Forgot to take pics though :/ Debating between that or the pave mini frivole pendant. Does anyone have any mod shots/advice for those two?


----------



## Notorious Pink

surfer said:


> View attachment 4429314
> View attachment 4429315
> View attachment 4429317
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this all happened in the past few days. Went to exchange my guilloche for the magic mop earrings that had the magical cloud like pinkish tone only to be told I had a credit. Long story short I said I would plan another trip back in a few months and hoping to buy the matching 10 motif blue agate to my 5 motifs....the manager disappeared and came back with the 10 motifs in hand saying he didn’t want me to wait and then be disappointed so would I consider this one he had on hold for his local client? Of course I didn’t hesitate. I have the best SA in HK if anyone is interested. She’s like a VCA fairy an got me all the pieces even while she was away on vacation! So grateful. Happy weekend everyone!



Fabulous story!!! 

Now I have to figure what to get next to layer with the blue [emoji746][emoji746][emoji746][emoji746][emoji746] post lots of pics!

ETA: mop? Onyx? Malachite? I’m even wondering how pg would look next to it...


----------



## Notorious Pink

BBC said:


> Fabulous story!!!
> 
> Now I have to figure what to get next to layer with the blue [emoji746][emoji746][emoji746][emoji746][emoji746] post lots of pics!
> 
> ETA: mop? Onyx? Malachite? I’m even wondering how pg would look next to it...


----------



## gagabag

BBC said:


> View attachment 4429511



It looks awesome with your hair! I’d layer it with malachite.


----------



## surfer

BBC said:


> Fabulous story!!!
> 
> Now I have to figure what to get next to layer with the blue [emoji746][emoji746][emoji746][emoji746][emoji746] post lots of pics!
> 
> ETA: mop? Onyx? Malachite? I’m even wondering how pg would look next to it...


I have done it with onyx and it looks nice but I saw mop with it and that’s nice too. I would say try all!


----------



## nicole0612

Aimee3 said:


> Beautiful!!!  Enjoy!  Is it more fragile than MOP?



It won’t be as worry-free as my all gold bracelet, but I don’t think it will be super high maintenance either. I only have the MOP in necklaces and earrings, not the bracelet, so I can’t compare 1:1.


----------



## etoupebirkin

BBC said:


> View attachment 4429511


Love, love, love this on you!!! 
It glows on your skin tone.


----------



## Mali_

Could not think of better jewelry for this bag....and now I can finally buy more for me...


----------



## nycmamaofone

Hi, which one do you think is better to get first? I’m choosing between the Vintage Alhambra onyx ring and the Vintage Alhambra malachite earrings. I currently have the MOP pendant and 5-motif bracelet. Thanks!


----------



## baghagg

nycmamaofone said:


> Hi, which one do you think is better to get first? I’m choosing between the Vintage Alhambra onyx ring and the Vintage Alhambra malachite earrings. I currently have the MOP pendant and 5-motif bracelet. Thanks!


Earrings - face framing, especially malachite!


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> Love, love, love this on you!!!
> It glows on your skin tone.



Thanks, sweetie! [emoji8][emoji178]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> View attachment 4429511


I just died! Amazing on u babe!!!!


----------



## JewelryLover101

Hoping to get some input...the pave vintage Alhambra earrings are on my wishlist, but I don’t know what metal to purchase them in. I really like the rose gold but not sure it suits my skin tone (perhaps white gold or even yellow gold would be better). I don't live in a state with a VCA boutique, so it is not easy to try them on. Thoughts would be much appreciated!! Here is a picture of me with the limited edition onyx and rose gold earrings for reference.  This is the only pair of VCA earrings I currently own.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> I just died! Amazing on u babe!!!!



Thanks soooo much!!! [emoji178][emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji254][emoji178][emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji254]


----------



## nicole0612

Mali_ said:


> Could not think of better jewelry for this bag....and now I can finally buy more for me...



Gorgeous onyx with your BBK!


----------



## nicole0612

JewelryLover101 said:


> Hoping to get some input...the pave vintage Alhambra earrings are on my wishlist, but I don’t know what metal to purchase them in. I really like the rose gold but not sure it suits my skin tone (perhaps white gold or even yellow gold would be better). I don't live in a state with a VCA boutique, so it is not easy to try them on. Thoughts would be much appreciated!! Here is a picture of me with the limited edition onyx and rose gold earrings for reference.  This is the only pair of VCA earrings I currently own.



Any of these are beautiful! Since you are hoping the RG pave will work, do you like the border of the LE with your skin tone?


----------



## JewelryLover101

nicole0612 said:


> Any of these are beautiful! Since you are hoping the RG pave will work, do you like the border of the LE with your skin tone?


Good question!  I am not entirely sure - in some lights yes, but I have always been more of a white gold person.  I find it really tough to decide what metal looks best, and I just find the rose gold to be so pretty!


----------



## baghagg

JewelryLover101 said:


> Good question!  I am not entirely sure - in some lights yes, but I have always been more of a white gold person.  I find it really tough to decide what metal looks best, and I just find the rose gold to be so pretty!


Hi JewelryLover.  I am one of those (lucky) people who can wear any color metal, so when I can't decide which to select I often look at the item and decide in which metal it looks best.  

Also, if you turn your wrists over and look at the veins just beneath the skin surface, bluer hued veins = cool skin undertones, while greener hued veins = warm skin undertones.  Cool undertones generally wear white gold well, while warm undertones generally wear yellow gold (or rose gold) well.  Of course, there will always be exceptions..

Hope this helps.


----------



## JewelryLover101

baghagg said:


> Hi JewelryLover.  I am one of those (lucky) people who can wear any color metal, so when I can't decide which to select I often look at the item and decide in which metal it looks best.
> 
> Also, if you turn your wrists over and look at the veins just beneath the skin surface, bluer hued veins = cool skin undertones, while greener hued veins = warm skin undertones.  Cool undertones generally wear white gold well, while warm undertones generally wear yellow gold (or rose gold) well.  Of course, there will always be exceptions..
> 
> Hope this helps.


Yes thank you! Lucky you that you can wear all metals! I have heard this recommendation before, and my veins are a blue/green color, so this hasn't worked for me yet!  Maybe the solution is to just not wear earrings    I do think my skin tone may be more neutral.


----------



## AnnC

Hi everyone, I received these beautiful earrings from my husband for mother’s day. These are my first pair of pave earrings so I have a question. I notice that the clip part that’s connected to the earrings (sorry don’t know what that is called, pls see attached pic) are both tilted. Is this normal? I’ve tried on the vintage MOP pair before and I don’t remember it being like that.
View attachment 4433873

View attachment 4433874


----------



## nycmamaofone

baghagg said:


> Earrings - face framing, especially malachite!



Thank you!


----------



## LadyCupid

AnnC said:


> Hi everyone, I received these beautiful earrings from my husband for mother’s day. These are my first pair of pave earrings so I have a question. I notice that the clip part that’s connected to the earrings (sorry don’t know what that is called, pls see attached pic) are both tilted. Is this normal? I’ve tried on the vintage MOP pair before and I don’t remember it being like that.
> View attachment 4433873
> 
> View attachment 4433874


Congratulations! How sweet is your husband?

I am sorry but the picture posted is blurry and i think the angle taken does not help. There is a photo on the website showing the side profile that may be helpful to you perhaps? https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/e...bra/vcarp2r500-vintage-alhambra-earrings.html

Also may I ask if this is new from the boutique or it is a vintage pair because if it is an older/vintage pair, the mechanism of the omega clip may be slightly different too.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

AnnC said:


> Hi everyone, I received these beautiful earrings from my husband for mother’s day. These are my first pair of pave earrings so I have a question. I notice that the clip part that’s connected to the earrings (sorry don’t know what that is called, pls see attached pic) are both tilted. Is this normal? I’ve tried on the vintage MOP pair before and I don’t remember it being like that.
> View attachment 4433873
> 
> View attachment 4433874



Congrats! These look normal to me. Remember the side with the little nub points to the outside of your earlobe.


----------



## say brooke

AnnC said:


> Hi everyone, I received these beautiful earrings from my husband for mother’s day. These are my first pair of pave earrings so I have a question. I notice that the clip part that’s connected to the earrings (sorry don’t know what that is called, pls see attached pic) are both tilted. Is this normal? I’ve tried on the vintage MOP pair before and I don’t remember it being like that.
> View attachment 4433873
> 
> View attachment 4433874


Congratulations. I have the same earrings & the backs are normal. LOVE them & wear them all the time!


----------



## AnnC

LadyCupid said:


> Congratulations! How sweet is your husband?
> 
> I am sorry but the picture posted is blurry and i think the angle taken does not help. There is a photo on the website showing the side profile that may be helpful to you perhaps? https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/e...bra/vcarp2r500-vintage-alhambra-earrings.html
> 
> Also may I ask if this is new from the boutique or it is a vintage pair because if it is an older/vintage pair, the mechanism of the omega clip may be slightly different too.


Thank you! Yes, he is very sweet . Gosh, now looking at it again my photo is a bit blurry. Thank you for the link to the website photo, although it’s also hard to tell. They are brand new from the boutique.


----------



## AnnC

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Congrats! These look normal to me. Remember the side with the little nub points to the outside of your earlobe.


Thank you! Glad to know they are normal. Oh yes, now I do remember reading about the nubs somewhere before. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## AnnC

say brooke said:


> Congratulations. I have the same earrings & the backs are normal. LOVE them & wear them all the time!


Thank you! I love them too. I’ve been wearing them for a few hours today and they are very comfortable.


----------



## Rami00

AnnC said:


> Hi everyone, I received these beautiful earrings from my husband for mother’s day. These are my first pair of pave earrings so I have a question. I notice that the clip part that’s connected to the earrings (sorry don’t know what that is called, pls see attached pic) are both tilted. Is this normal? I’ve tried on the vintage MOP pair before and I don’t remember it being like that.
> View attachment 4433873
> 
> View attachment 4433874


Congratulations! Your hubby is super sweet.
The backing of my frivole earrings look the same, like mentioned before..the little side things are suppose to point outwards.


----------



## AnnC

Rami00 said:


> Congratulations! Your hubby is super sweet.
> The backing of my frivole earrings look the same, like mentioned before..the little side things are suppose to point outwards.


Thank you Rami . That’s reassuring to know that it’s supposed to be like that.


----------



## LadyCupid

Here are some of the new items that are coming up.










I was told the Perlee turquoise will be available June 1st and the other Perlee Malachite is prelaunching in Middle East.

@etoupebirkin Here are some of the Japanese lacquered butterfly clips that you love.


----------



## LadyCupid

How the Perlee Malachite looks when worn.


----------



## doloresmia

LadyCupid said:


> Here are some of the new items that are coming up.
> View attachment 4436665
> 
> View attachment 4436666
> 
> View attachment 4436667
> 
> View attachment 4436668
> 
> View attachment 4436673
> 
> I was told the Perlee turquoise will be available June 1st and the other Perlee Malachite is prelaunching in Middle East.
> 
> @etoupebirkin Here are some of the Japanese lacquered butterfly clips that you love.
> View attachment 4436674
> 
> View attachment 4436675
> 
> View attachment 4436676
> 
> View attachment 4436677



Wow really am liking the perlee line the more I see it. #brainwashinginprogress #pleasedonotdisturb


----------



## Rami00

LadyCupid said:


> Here are some of the new items that are coming up.
> View attachment 4436665
> 
> View attachment 4436666
> 
> View attachment 4436667
> 
> View attachment 4436668
> 
> View attachment 4436673
> 
> I was told the Perlee turquoise will be available June 1st and the other Perlee Malachite is prelaunching in Middle East.
> 
> @etoupebirkin Here are some of the Japanese lacquered butterfly clips that you love.
> View attachment 4436674
> 
> View attachment 4436675
> 
> View attachment 4436676
> 
> View attachment 4436677


Thank you for posting this. I am loving that long pendant.


----------



## Rami00

LadyCupid said:


> How the Perlee Malachite looks when worn.


Love!


----------



## Aimee3

From the diagram the malachite looks much richer than the turquoise but in real life it may be a whole different feeling.


----------



## lynne_ross

Tho


LadyCupid said:


> Here are some of the new items that are coming up.
> View attachment 4436665
> 
> View attachment 4436666
> 
> View attachment 4436667
> 
> View attachment 4436668
> 
> View attachment 4436673
> 
> I was told the Perlee turquoise will be available June 1st and the other Perlee Malachite is prelaunching in Middle East.
> 
> @etoupebirkin Here are some of the Japanese lacquered butterfly clips that you love.
> View attachment 4436674
> 
> View attachment 4436675
> 
> View attachment 4436676
> 
> View attachment 4436677


thanks for posting. Those butterflies are to die for!


----------



## nicole0612

Thank you for posting this Lady Cupid! I just wish the turquoise perlee was in yellow gold!


----------



## LadyCupid

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you for posting this Lady Cupid! I just wish the turquoise perlee was in yellow gold!


Me too!


----------



## gagabag

LadyCupid said:


> Here are some of the new items that are coming up.
> View attachment 4436665
> 
> View attachment 4436666
> 
> View attachment 4436667
> 
> View attachment 4436668
> 
> View attachment 4436673
> 
> I was told the Perlee turquoise will be available June 1st and the other Perlee Malachite is prelaunching in Middle East.
> 
> @etoupebirkin Here are some of the Japanese lacquered butterfly clips that you love.
> View attachment 4436674
> 
> View attachment 4436675
> 
> View attachment 4436676
> 
> View attachment 4436677



Thanks Lady Cupid, these are all breathtaking! Hopefully, the turquoise looks brighter irl! Loving the malachite on you! I am in so much trouble!


----------



## gagabag

LadyCupid said:


> How the Perlee Malachite looks when worn.



So lovely on you! Are the earrings back clips or alpha?


----------



## LadyCupid

gagabag said:


> So lovely on you! Are the earrings back clips or alpha?


They come with alpha backs like the current perlee diamond earrings. Diameter wise is slightly bigger than the perlee diamonds. I attached a picture here next to the perlee diamond so you can see the size comparison.


----------



## Suzil

LadyCupid said:


> Here are some of the new items that are coming up.
> View attachment 4436665
> 
> View attachment 4436666
> 
> View attachment 4436667
> 
> View attachment 4436668
> 
> View attachment 4436673
> 
> 
> I was told the Perlee turquoise will be available June 1st and the other Perlee Malachite is prelaunching in Middle East.



Thank you for posting! The long Perlee necklace is to die for


----------



## etoupebirkin

LadyCupid said:


> Here are some of the new items that are coming up.
> View attachment 4436665
> 
> View attachment 4436666
> 
> View attachment 4436667
> 
> View attachment 4436668
> 
> View attachment 4436673
> 
> I was told the Perlee turquoise will be available June 1st and the other Perlee Malachite is prelaunching in Middle East.
> 
> @etoupebirkin Here are some of the Japanese lacquered butterfly clips that you love.
> View attachment 4436674
> 
> View attachment 4436675
> 
> View attachment 4436676
> 
> View attachment 4436677


Love, love, love the bottom two!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Meowwu

LadyCupid said:


> Here are some of the new items that are coming up.
> View attachment 4436665
> 
> View attachment 4436666
> 
> View attachment 4436667
> 
> View attachment 4436668
> 
> View attachment 4436673
> 
> I was told the Perlee turquoise will be available June 1st and the other Perlee Malachite is prelaunching in Middle East.
> 
> @etoupebirkin Here are some of the Japanese lacquered butterfly clips that you love.
> View attachment 4436674
> 
> View attachment 4436675
> 
> View attachment 4436676
> 
> View attachment 4436677


Oh my!!! These are gorgeous!! Thank you for posting these.


----------



## Alena21

LadyCupid said:


> Here are some of the new items that are coming up.
> View attachment 4436665
> 
> View attachment 4436666
> 
> View attachment 4436667
> 
> View attachment 4436668
> 
> View attachment 4436673
> 
> I was told the Perlee turquoise will be available June 1st and the other Perlee Malachite is prelaunching in Middle East.
> 
> @etoupebirkin Here are some of the Japanese lacquered butterfly clips that you love.
> View attachment 4436674
> 
> View attachment 4436675
> 
> View attachment 4436676
> 
> View attachment 4436677


LOVE LOVE LOVE!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lynne_ross

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you for posting this Lady Cupid! I just wish the turquoise perlee was in yellow gold!


Same! I am a yellow gold person. Nice to see some turquoise pieces come out though.


----------



## nicole0612

Here is the flier for the perlee release, adding to the photos from Lady Cupid.


----------



## Suzil

nicole0612 said:


> Here is the flier for the perlee release, adding to the photos from Lady Cupid.
> 
> View attachment 4437600


Thank you for sharing this! Do you have info on the price ranges for these pieces ?


----------



## LadyCupid

I only have an approximate pricing for the following:

Turquoise/WG 
Pendant: around $2400
Ring: around $3100
Earrings: around $3400

Malachite/YG
Pendant: around $1800
Ring: around $2200
Earrings: around $2400


----------



## LadyCupid

The lacquered butterfly clips are called the "Ultimate Lacquered Butterfly" creation by Mr. Hakose. The butterfly clips in lacquer, white or yellow gold, white or grey mother of pearl and diamonds. 

There are a total of 10 designs, 20 pieces of each design are produced currently. Patterns are inspired by historical Japanese motifs. Approximate price is around $24,000 each.


----------



## LadyCupid

Here are the illustrations of each butterfly clips.


----------



## Suzil

LadyCupid said:


> I only have an approximate pricing for the following:
> 
> Turquoise/WG
> Pendant: around $2400
> Ring: around $3100
> Earrings: around $3400
> 
> Malachite/YG
> Pendant: around $1800
> Ring: around $2200
> Earrings: around $2400


Thank you!


----------



## Rami00

LadyCupid said:


> Here are the illustrations of each butterfly clips.


Thank you for posting this.


----------



## hopiko

Rami00 said:


> Thank you for posting this. I am loving that long pendant.


I tried that long necklace at a Mother’s Day lunch event...it is really pretty.  The ability to wear short or long and change the rings makes it so versatile!  BTW....your new ring is AMAZING!!!  (Not sure if I posted that already!!!)


----------



## Suzil

hopiko said:


> I tried that long necklace at a Mother’s Day lunch event...it is really pretty.  The ability to wear short or long and change the rings makes it so versatile!  BTW....your new ring is AMAZING!!!  (Not sure if I posted that already!!!)


Hey there! Do you have price info on that long necklace? TIA!


----------



## Rami00

hopiko said:


> I tried that long necklace at a Mother’s Day lunch event...it is really pretty.  The ability to wear short or long and change the rings makes it so versatile!  BTW....your new ring is AMAZING!!!  (Not sure if I posted that already!!!)


Thank you so much! 
Oh I didn't know you could wear it short too, thank you for confirming! It looks very elegant, can't wait to try it on.


----------



## hopiko

Suzil said:


> Hey there! Do you have price info on that long necklace? TIA!


Unfortunately too much champagne was involved in the lunch to clearly remember but I recall that it seemed very reasonable to me (at the time!)


----------



## Suzil

hopiko said:


> Unfortunately too much champagne was involved in the lunch to clearly remember but I recall that it seemed very reasonable to me (at the time!)



 Thats too funny! We shall see how reasonable the champagne was!


----------



## NurseAnn

Just got my YG 5 motif back from shortening and I’m so glad I sent it to be done.  When I got home I noticed something I hadn’t seen before.  The jump ring that attaches the clasp to the bracelet isn’t soldered shut.  Is this typical?  If so, I’m surprised given VCA’s history of being very detail oriented?


----------



## Cat2708

NurseAnn said:


> Just got my YG 5 motif back from shortening and I’m so glad I sent it to be done.  When I got home I noticed something I hadn’t seen before.  The jump ring that attaches the clasp to the bracelet isn’t soldered shut.  Is this typical?  If so, I’m surprised given VCA’s history of being very detail oriented?





Hey ! My jump ring is also open 
It was something that annoyed me because everything else is so solid. I actually check it a few times a week to be on the safe side. 
I asked a SA and she said you can always have a jeweller solder it shut. (Which I thought was odd).


----------



## etoupebirkin

LadyCupid said:


> Here are the illustrations of each butterfly clips.


I can't tell you how much I love these.


----------



## LadyCupid

etoupebirkin said:


> I can't tell you how much I love these.


I knew you would. Will any join your current clips?


----------



## NurseAnn

Cat2708 said:


> Hey ! My jump ring is also open
> It was something that annoyed me because everything else is so solid. I actually check it a few times a week to be on the safe side.
> I asked a SA and she said you can always have a jeweller solder it shut. (Which I thought was odd).



Thank you for the reassurance!  It’s just so odd that with their attention to detail that this detail is left off.  I’m not too worried about the security with all the good reviews on here.  Just puzzled


----------



## etoupebirkin

LadyCupid said:


> I knew you would. Will any join your current clips?


Probably not. There are other pieces on my wishlist right now. Since I have two already, it might not be the right purchase for me. But I reserve the right to change my mind.


----------



## Valentinegirl

Van Cleef has made an exact copy of CHOPARD's circle's collection.  I'm really surprised that there Perlee collection wouldn't be more inventive.
Shocked it's so close other than it being perlee.


----------



## Valentinegirl

NurseAnn said:


> Just got my YG 5 motif back from shortening and I’m so glad I sent it to be done.  When I got home I noticed something I hadn’t seen before.  The jump ring that attaches the clasp to the bracelet isn’t soldered shut.  Is this typical?  If so, I’m surprised given VCA’s history of being very detail oriented?


VCA has poor findings. It's a way of saving money for them. The same with their short short posts. They are trying to save gold. They also put super thin posts on earrings like the fleurette, and the "la pousette" backings don't fit the ear properly and they can flop. Their normal spring ring closures are not the best. So the answer is this is common. Good thing you noticed it. Get it soldered shut. I've had lot of little problems like this with VCA. It is disgraceful. The place to save money, it not with poor findings. I agree with you.


----------



## NurseAnn

Valentinegirl said:


> VCA has poor findings. It's a way of saving money for them. The same with their short short posts. They are trying to save gold. They also put super thin posts on earrings like the fleurette, and the "la pousette" backings don't fit the ear properly and they can flop. Their normal spring ring closures are not the best. So the answer is this is common. Good thing you noticed it. Get it soldered shut. I've had lot of little problems like this with VCA. It is disgraceful. The place to save money, it not with poor findings. I agree with you.



I had no idea!  Thank you for helping me reset my expectations.  Do you know if VCA will solder it or if I have to take it to a third party?  It seems like a fairly thick piece of metal but I can be pretty rough on my things.


----------



## Alena21

LadyCupid said:


> Here are the illustrations of each butterfly clips.


Splendid! Thank you for sharing! I'm tempted but have to learn to stick to my wish list. I'm still far too impulsive than I wish I was!


----------



## Valentinegirl

NurseAnn said:


> I had no idea!  Thank you for helping me reset my expectations.  Do you know if VCA will solder it or if I have to take it to a third party?  It seems like a fairly thick piece of metal but I can be pretty rough on my things.


VCA will do it. Only have them work on the jewelry so they are responsible and can replace something if it's done wrong. My posts of ;my new earrings fell off 3 times. I was furious! i could have soldered them on. Just wear it at home a few times to make sure it doesn't fall off and it's fine. I do that with all my jewelry as a precaution. I was sitting watching tv with my new diamond fivole earrings (large) and one was on the couch. I was screaming. Imagine if I had been out. Then they fixed it put on new posts. It happened again, it wasn't lasered properly. Then the posts barely came out of my ear. Then they made them an inch long so they hit the back of my neck. Horrid. The jewelry store that sold them finally just cut them down for me. Very poor workmanship. Now I am going to have the posts changed on my large fleurette diamond earrings. They are too thin  My SA said "you're hardly the only one! Each week there are people complaining about posts and they have to be replaced." I don't have their bracelets but that's another major source of complaints. Just have them solder it. And if you have earrings make sure the posts are soldered in, or lasered.


----------



## Alena21

Valentinegirl said:


> VCA will do it. Only have them work on the jewelry so they are responsible and can replace something if it's done wrong. My posts of ;my new earrings fell off 3 times. I was furious! i could have soldered them on. Just wear it at home a few times to make sure it doesn't fall off and it's fine. I do that with all my jewelry as a precaution. I was sitting watching tv with my new diamond fivole earrings (large) and one was on the couch. I was screaming. Imagine if I had been out. Then they fixed it put on new posts. It happened again, it wasn't lasered properly. Then the posts barely came out of my ear. Then they made them an inch long so they hit the back of my neck. Horrid. The jewelry store that sold them finally just cut them down for me. Very poor workmanship. Now I am going to have the posts changed on my large fleurette diamond earrings. They are too thin  My SA said "you're hardly the only one! Each week there are people complaining about posts and they have to be replaced." I don't have their bracelets but that's another major source of complaints. Just have them solder it. And if you have earrings make sure the posts are soldered in, or lasered.


Their quality is not what it used to be. Sadly. Still not over the fact that the Blue Agate bracelet with hairline scratches I rejected was sold to the next customer that  didn't check it out properly! Check and re-check, ladies!


----------



## Valentinegirl

That's disgraceful. It's taking them 1 year to get a few agate necklaces and bracelets back in stock. It's a joke. The company is in disarray.
I went to purchase something malachite. The earrings were a joke. One earrings was completely plain. It had no white or black lines it in. It was completely plain. The other earring was darkly colored in black with some white. Clearly, an idiot could see those two motifs didn't go together and looks ridiculous on the ears. Their repsonse was "It's VCA! If Paris says it's fine, it's fine."  No one liked them, no one would buy them. But they will try to sell them to someone and convince them it was beautiful. They had a long malachite neckace with the same problem. One side had plain malachite, the other side was heavily colored. It's bizarre. The SAs said there is nothing they can do. That's what Paris sent. over Customers were complaining. Very poor quality control. Who is putting these necklaces together, a total incompetent? It's disgraceful. It isn't rocket science. Just be careful and watch your products. The CEO and people in charge such as N. Boss need to be fired. Too much partying and not enough attention to detail. I haven't seen them crowded for a long time.


----------



## Chanbal

VCA was very lucky with the Alhambra collection, but they must be hurting with so many good reproductions out there. They are probably trying to maximize their profit by reducing their costs with quality. Tough business!


----------



## Mali_

Alena21 said:


> Their quality is not what it used to be. Sadly. Still not over the fact that the Blue Agate bracelet with hairline scratches I rejected was sold to the next customer that  didn't check it out properly! Check and re-check, ladies!


This is kind of outrageous...wow. I had no idea. I guess real ‘vintage’ may be the way to go...sigh.


----------



## Starvista




----------



## Starvista

Hi ladies, which of these pendant looks better to you. Should I pick the left or the right ? Thank you and really appreciate all inputs..


----------



## Mali_

Starvista said:


> Hi ladies, which of these pendant looks better to you. Should I pick the left or the right ? Thank you and really appreciate all inputs..


I won’t comment as I can’t see the difference. They’re both pretty though...


----------



## Mali_

Interesting as I’d never seen this necklace before. 
 Also the first time - in my experience- that VCA never posted a price for an Alhambra piece. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




https://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/e...vintage-alhambra-long-necklace-20-motifs.html


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Valentinegirl said:


> VCA has poor findings. It's a way of saving money for them. The same with their short short posts. They are trying to save gold. They also put super thin posts on earrings like the fleurette, and the "la pousette" backings don't fit the ear properly and they can flop. Their normal spring ring closures are not the best. So the answer is this is common. Good thing you noticed it. Get it soldered shut. I've had lot of little problems like this with VCA. It is disgraceful. The place to save money, it not with poor findings. I agree with you.


I thought for earrings we can ask for the posts to be extended and soldered on. I vaguely recall reading somewhere that this service is free? If it is a free service for additional work, it does not seem money saving in a long run?

I wont go into details about my last brush. But suffice it to say, I was told, if a piece makes it to the boutique, it has passed many rounds of stringent inspections. So the unspoken conclusion is if there is a fault, it does not lie with the pieces .... but the SAs/managers have been helpful and do go out of their way to assist. I like this part of the services best!


----------



## Starvista

Mali_ said:


> I won’t comment as I can’t see the difference. They’re both pretty though...


The right one has this pink shade . I don’t know if I should pick one with more color .


----------



## Starvista

My husband like the far right . Super pretty but I don’t think it will fit my life style right now


----------



## Alena21

Mali_ said:


> Interesting as I’d never seen this necklace before.
> Also the first time - in my experience- that VCA never posted a price for an Alhambra piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4443072
> 
> 
> https://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/e...vintage-alhambra-long-necklace-20-motifs.html


It was exclusive for Selfridges at first I think


----------



## Alena21

Starvista said:


> My husband like the far right . Super pretty but I don’t think it will fit my life style right now


These are all pretty!


----------



## nicole0612

Mali_ said:


> Interesting as I’d never seen this necklace before.
> Also the first time - in my experience- that VCA never posted a price for an Alhambra piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4443072
> 
> 
> https://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/e...vintage-alhambra-long-necklace-20-motifs.html





Alena21 said:


> It was exclusive for Selfridges at first I think



It would be incredible if the Selfridge’s exclusive were to be offered as a regular purchase, but unfortunately I do not think that is the case. It appears that VCA just has their special offerings displayed on their site right now.
 The Paris exclusive pave and blue porcelain is also on there.  
When you click on the details it states geographic exclusivity. I apologize for the photos possibly being out of order, I am new to posting through the website vs the app.


----------



## surfer

Hi ladies look what treasure I am seeing in japan. Can someone please help me- is there any other known resale shops in Tokyo or Osaka that you know? 

Thank you!


----------



## surfer

Just tried this one- it’s lapis- all the clasp and serials are located in different places. Do you know what year this was from roughly?

Thanks ladies!


----------



## LadyCupid

Starvista said:


> Hi ladies, which of these pendant looks better to you. Should I pick the left or the right ? Thank you and really appreciate all inputs..


I would pick the one that reflects more pink.


----------



## lynne_ross

Mali_ said:


> Interesting as I’d never seen this necklace before.
> Also the first time - in my experience- that VCA never posted a price for an Alhambra piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4443072
> 
> 
> https://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/e...vintage-alhambra-long-necklace-20-motifs.html


I believe this is exclusive somewhere - London maybe? 
I see items with no prices all the time on the Canadian site, I believe it happens when the item is not in stock.


----------



## Mali_

After reviewing the photos and details you kindly posted, it appears Paris’ version will only ever be sold in Paris : “permanent geographic exclusivity” while London’s version may be sold anywhere: “temporary geographic exclusivity.” Great intel for planning purposes. 


nicole0612 said:


> It would be incredible if the Selfridge’s exclusive were to be offered as a regular purchase, but unfortunately I do not think that is the case. It appears that VCA just has their special offerings displayed on their site right now.
> The Paris exclusive pave and blue porcelain is also on there.
> When you click on the details it states geographic exclusivity. I apologize for the photos possibly being out of order, I am new to posting through the website vs the app.


----------



## nicole0612

surfer said:


> View attachment 4443184
> View attachment 4443185
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just tried this one- it’s lapis- all the clasp and serials are located in different places. Do you know what year this was from roughly?
> 
> Thanks ladies!


It’s beautiful!!


----------



## nicole0612

Mali_ said:


> After reviewing the photos and details you kindly posted, it appears Paris’ version will only ever be sold in Paris : “permanent geographic exclusivity” while London’s version may be sold anywhere: “temporary geographic exclusivity.” Great intel for planning purposes.


 I saw that also, which made me really excited, but then I thought it through. I believe the interpretation is that the Paris pieces are exclusive to Paris and are available on an ongoing basis. In contrast, the Selfridge’s pieces are exclusive to Selfridge’s, but we’re only available for a limited amount of time. As I understand it, the Selfridge’s pieces were a limited run, correct?


----------



## Mali_

nicole0612 said:


> I saw that also, which made me really excited, but then I thought it through. I believe the interpretation is that the Paris pieces are exclusive to Paris and are available on an ongoing basis. In contrast, the Selfridge’s pieces are exclusive to Selfridge’s, but we’re only available for a limited amount of time. As I understand it, the Selfridge’s pieces were a limited run, correct?


I’m actually not sure. I thought I would call them next week to find out more.


----------



## Mali_

Wow. Who said Alhambra (and diamonds) never brought luck?: https://theadventurine.com/jewelry/jewelry-news/a-van-cleef-arpels-necklace-purchased-for-25/


----------



## surfer

So I came across this today....a custom 15 motifs turquoise...supposedly they have sent it to VCA for polishing and there’s a receipt for that. Is it normal to see such big gaps in the turquoise? It looks like new too...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Starvista said:


> View attachment 4443069


the one on the right with the pink...


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Attended an auction yesterday and some of the offerings were simply TDF ... love all the different shades of blue.


----------



## Meowwu

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Attended an auction yesterday and some of the offerings were simply TDF ... love all the different shades of blue.
> 
> View attachment 4446251


Truly tdf!!!!


----------



## 911snowball

I want everything on that tray!!  Gorgeous pieces!


----------



## Mali_

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Attended an auction yesterday and some of the offerings were simply TDF ... love all the different shades of blue.
> 
> View attachment 4446251


What blue stone is that in the white gold bracelet? Is it a darker turquoise?


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Mali_ said:


> What blue stone is that in the white gold bracelet? Is it a darker turquoise?


I threw my WG turquoise bracelet in the mix to show the variation among the same stone. If I was not distracted, the magic necklace would/could have been mine. Alas .... all shades are gorgeous!


----------



## hopiko

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I threw my WG turquoise bracelet in the mix to show the variation among the same stone. If I was not distracted, the magic necklace would/could have been mine. Alas .... all shades are gorgeous!


All gorgeous, it is too bad you missed your piece!  

I would love a 20 motif in turquoise and hope one finds its way to me someday


----------



## Brasil

Hello, i need help. What choose. I want buy my first VCA *Vintage Alhambra bracelet and errings 5 motifs Mother of pearl. *Only dont know which gold more prefer white or yellow? What you think Mother of pearl which better looking? In white or yellow gold? And which gold more strong? Can you help me please)


----------



## Aimee3

I think it’s personal preference. Either should be strong enough. I prefer yellow gold with the MOP because I think it makes the MOP pop more and gives a bolder outline or contrast but I bet you’ll find plenty of people on the forum who will prefer their MOP with white gold.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Brasil said:


> Hello, i need help. What choose. I want buy my first VCA *Vintage Alhambra bracelet and errings 5 motifs Mother of pearl. *Only dont know which gold more prefer white or yellow? What you think Mother of pearl which better looking? In white or yellow gold? And which gold more strong? Can you help me please)


Yellow gold, hands down.


----------



## gagabag

Brasil said:


> Hello, i need help. What choose. I want buy my first VCA *Vintage Alhambra bracelet and errings 5 motifs Mother of pearl. *Only dont know which gold more prefer white or yellow? What you think Mother of pearl which better looking? In white or yellow gold? And which gold more strong? Can you help me please)


I have both. It looks warmer in YG and a lot cooler on WG. Also depends if you want it to match your other jewelries. I’d say you could never go wrong with MOP in whatever gold colour. Enjoy trying them on!


----------



## Brasil

gagabag said:


> I have both. It looks warmer in YG and a lot cooler on WG. Also depends if you want it to match your other jewelries. I’d say you could never go wrong with MOP in whatever gold colour. Enjoy trying them on!



Thank you very much)

I just think, that i have my two engagements ring from platin and think about this bracelet from white gold. That it would combine with my rings. And some day i want buy from yellow gold cartier love bracelet. This i think before. And i was very sure that i buy VCA in white gold. Now i think about yellow gold too) Or white, like want before.


----------



## Valentinegirl

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I thought for earrings we can ask for the posts to be extended and soldered on. I vaguely recall reading somewhere that this service is free? If it is a free service for additional work, it does not seem money saving in a long run?
> 
> I wont go into details about my last brush. But suffice it to say, I was told, if a piece makes it to the boutique, it has passed many rounds of stringent inspections. So the unspoken conclusion is if there is a fault, it does not lie with the pieces .... but the SAs/managers have been helpful and do go out of their way to assist. I like this part of the services best!


Thats untrue, It has nothing to do with SAs. SAs do not make the earrings or the posts and they can do nothing about what Paris is sending them. They make their living by selling products. If they don't sell sufficiently within a few months, they are gone. They can report quality control issues, but if Paris says cut the gold to save money, which is exactly what they did, there is nothing the SA can do. If people complain, and I'm thin, that the post barely came out of my ear, only then was I told that all VCA has cut the gold to save money. It's absurd. Most don't complain, but some may have an earring fall off or notice it more than others. I was told that daily and weekly, people come in with POST problems. They don't care. If they fix 10 posts, they still saved gold and money on another 100 pairs of earrings. Gold is expensive. It's ridiculous to try and save money that way. I was just at the flagship and I didn't like the look of the jewelry, didn't have that rich look. Therefore, they must be making it more out of molds and less hand finishing.  Sometimes pieces are stunning, other times they look very poorly made. I have been told some are handmade others are more machine made. Is it normal to put posts on the earrings that are way over an inch and hit the back of your neck. That's bizarre and that was the head of repair.  That's what happens when you hire very cheap labor. They don't want to pay, so they can't get the same quality of repair people. VCA is one of the lowest payers. They had good people, but they are all gone. And Paris gave orders to cut expenses. They did, they were hiring any idiot out of jewelry school for minimum wage in Texas . They have had a great many repair problems. Currently, they are still having posts problems.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Brasil said:


> Thank you very much)
> 
> I just think, that i have my two engagements ring from platin and think about this bracelet from white gold. That it would combine with my rings. And some day i want buy from yellow gold cartier love bracelet. This i think before. And i was very sure that i buy VCA in white gold. Now i think about yellow gold too) Or white, like want before.



It’s bard to decide! I think if you are ok with mixing metals (I do all the time) get whatever you like the best and don’t worry if it’s yellow gold or even pink gold.


----------



## surfer

Collection is growing at an alarming rate


----------



## Meowwu

Ladies, it’s live!!! 




Anyone getting any new pieces for sure? I’d love to see modelling photos before making up my mind.


----------



## nicole0612

Meowwu said:


> Ladies, it’s live!!!
> 
> View attachment 4454695
> 
> 
> Anyone getting any new pieces for sure? I’d love to see modelling photos before making up my mind.


I’m not certain if or what I would select, but I have to say the the earrings are very pretty and more substantial than I expected.


----------



## Meowwu

nicole0612 said:


> I’m not certain if or what I would select, but I have to say the the earrings are very pretty and more substantial than I expected.


Agreed! I had thought the earrings to be smaller. But no, they are a lovely size!!!! Just right! The turquoise ring is truly an eye catcher. I like how they are going for a subdued cocktail ring look.


----------



## gagabag

Meowwu said:


> Ladies, it’s live!!!
> 
> View attachment 4454695
> 
> 
> Anyone getting any new pieces for sure? I’d love to see modelling photos before making up my mind.


I just ordered the turquoise earrings and pendant unseen. Still thinking about the ring but since I wash my hands so often (in between seeing patients), I don’t think it’d be good for the stone! Can’t wait for them arrive!


----------



## Mustwork4bags

Hey ladies...I’m going to NYC soon....does that store carry anything exclusive you can’t get anywhere else? Just wondering if I should make a trip to the store? Otherwise I would rather work with my NM SA. Thank you


----------



## JewelryLover101

Mustwork4bags said:


> Hey ladies...I’m going to NYC soon....does that store carry anything exclusive you can’t get anywhere else? Just wondering if I should make a trip to the store? Otherwise I would rather work with my NM SA. Thank you


Yes, the 5th Avenue flagship location carries a long Magic pendant in onyx/white gold that is exclusive to that boutique.


----------



## Meowwu

gagabag said:


> I just ordered the turquoise earrings and pendant unseen. Still thinking about the ring but since I wash my hands so often (in between seeing patients), I don’t think it’d be good for the stone! Can’t wait for them arrive!


I can’t wait for your turquoise pieces to arrive! It’s funny that I want different stones for different categories. Carnelian for the earrings, turquoise for the ring and malachite for the necklace.


----------



## jimmie staton

JewelryLover101 said:


> Yes, the 5th Avenue flagship location carries a long Magic pendant in onyx/white gold that is exclusive to that boutique.


I have that one in Yellow Gold from the 5th Avenue Flagship location... Yvan the SA is the absolute best !
"J!m"


----------



## Mustwork4bags

jimmie staton said:


> I have that one in Yellow Gold from the 5th Avenue Flagship location... Yvan the SA is the absolute best !
> "J!m"


Thank you! I bet it’s stunning


----------



## Mustwork4bags

JewelryLover101 said:


> Yes, the 5th Avenue flagship location carries a long Magic pendant in onyx/white gold that is exclusive to that boutique.


Thanks for the intel....I will for sure go check that out now


----------



## jimmie staton

Mustwork4bags said:


> Thank you! I bet it’s stunning


Yes it is... I usually wear the chain doubled so it's a shorter look and the pendant looks larger. I pair it with my VCA Pure single pendant and the VCA Vintage 20 motif... all in Onyx and Yellow Gold. 
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

JewelryLover101 said:


> Yes, the 5th Avenue flagship location carries a long Magic pendant in onyx/white gold that is exclusive to that boutique.


Go to VCA... the shopping bag is much nicer and the chocolates and champagne is to die for. And you get to try on and drool over everything VCA has to offer... You'll love the experience... especially in NYC.
"J!m"


----------



## Notorious Pink

jimmie staton said:


> Go to VCA... the shopping bag is much nicer and the chocolates and champagne is to die for. And you get to try on and drool over everything VCA has to offer... You'll love the experience... especially in NYC.
> "J!m"



I am also a VCA 5th Ave customer. Their customer service is the BEST, bar none!


----------



## Mustwork4bags

jimmie staton said:


> Go to VCA... the shopping bag is much nicer and the chocolates and champagne is to die for. And you get to try on and drool over everything VCA has to offer... You'll love the experience... especially in NYC.
> "J!m"


Wow....sounds amazing! I will definitely stop in. Thx for the rec


----------



## Mustwork4bags

BBC said:


> I am also a VCA 5th Ave customer. Their customer service is the BEST, bar none!


Good to know!! I would have been upset had I heard these things after I got back (which is usually what happens...I’m always late to the party) lol! Thx for the recommendation


----------



## jimmie staton

Mustwork4bags said:


> Wow....sounds amazing! I will definitely stop in. Thx for the rec


No problem... try to schedule an appointment with Yvan, he will spoil you.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

BBC said:


> I am also a VCA 5th Ave customer. Their customer service is the BEST, bar none!


So true... and their parties and events are phenomenal... I've been invited and attended many of them and always leave with a few bags of free VCA goodies. Even when I go in to look at things, I come out with something whether I purchase or not.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

BBC said:


> I am also a VCA 5th Ave customer. Their customer service is the BEST, bar none!


Yvan is my SA, although everyone there knows me or knows of me... 
"J!m"


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

jimmie staton said:


> So true... and their parties and events are phenomenal... I've been invited and attended many of them and always leave with a few bags of free VCA goodies. Even when I go in to look at things, I come out with something whether I purchase or not.
> "J!m"





BBC said:


> I am also a VCA 5th Ave customer. Their customer service is the BEST, bar none!



sigh - now I am feeling truly envious in my little corner ...


----------



## Notorious Pink

Stardust Andromeda said:


> sigh - now I am feeling truly envious in my little corner ...


Hopefully sometime you can come visit!


----------



## jimmie staton

Stardust Andromeda said:


> sigh - now I am feeling truly envious in my little corner ...


Let me know when you are in the NYC area... I will introduce you to my SA, Yvan... you'll get the Royal Treatment.
"J!m"


----------



## ccfun

Guys,
If you are interested in a lapis RdN clip, there is a stunning one available only for couple days before it's shipped out. PM me for SA information.


----------



## Meowwu

ccfun said:


> Guys,
> If you are interested in a lapis RdN clip, there is a stunning one available only for couple days before it's shipped out. PM me for SA information.


What’s is the lapis RDN?


----------



## LadyCupid

Meowwu said:


> What’s is the lapis RDN?


RDN = rose de noel


----------



## Meowwu

LadyCupid said:


> RDN = rose de noel


Ah! Gotcha! Thank you! Lol


----------



## surfer

Bringing my babies in for cleaning and checking out the high jewelry pieces.....the pics don’t do the butterfly brooch any justice!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

surfer said:


> View attachment 4458307
> View attachment 4458308
> View attachment 4458309
> View attachment 4458310
> View attachment 4458311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing my babies in for cleaning and checking out the high jewelry pieces.....the pics don’t do the butterfly brooch any justice!


The butterfly is fantastic!


----------



## surfer

And the new perlee worn short vs long


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Seeking some advice! I’m a vca newbie, and I’m trying to decide on a white gold necklace. I know that’s a super wide category, but there aren’t that many wg options  . I was thinking about the large frivole, the pave mini frivole, the pave sweet, the turquoise butterfly, the magic mop, and the vintage mop, more specifically. I was wondering if anyone here had a white gold necklace they’d recommend/mod shots. Literally anything would help!


----------



## Notorious Pink

diane sun said:


> Seeking some advice! I’m a vca newbie, and I’m trying to decide on a white gold necklace. I know that’s a super wide category, but there aren’t that many wg options  . I was thinking about the large frivole, the pave mini frivole, the pave sweet, the turquoise butterfly, the magic mop, and the vintage mop, more specifically. I was wondering if anyone here had a white gold necklace they’d recommend/mod shots. Literally anything would help!



It would really be helpful for you to look through the threads here, as there are many photos of all of these options in the VCA threads. A quick scan through the titles will help, especially any of those that may be titled with what you are looking for. There are also the collection threads, plus I am sure there are many in this exact thread, just start from the beginning (if you haven’t already).

Grab a cup of coffee (or tea) and spend some relaxing time looking through. I do this every once in a while just for inspiration and fun. It’s raining, might even do this today!


----------



## MYH

surfer said:


> View attachment 4458423
> View attachment 4458424
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the new perlee worn short vs long


This is beautiful!! Does the necklace come with all the diff stone perlee rings? How do you switch them out?


----------



## surfer

MYH said:


> This is beautiful!! Does the necklace come with all the diff stone perlee rings? How do you switch them out?



Yes I just tried the turquoise version but it came with coral, and others to switch out by a snap system if I remember correctly. I didn’t try to do it I just saw my sa do it. I was too distracted


----------



## Rami00

surfer said:


> View attachment 4458423
> View attachment 4458424
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the new perlee worn short vs long


Thank you for posting these beautiful pictures! The perlee pendant looks amazing on you


----------



## jimmie staton

BBC said:


> It would really be helpful for you to look through the threads here, as there are many photos of all of these options in the VCA threads. A quick scan through the titles will help, especially any of those that may be titled with what you are looking for. There are also the collection threads, plus I am sure there are many in this exact thread, just start from the beginning (if you haven’t already).
> 
> Grab a cup of coffee (or tea) and spend some relaxing time looking through. I do this every once in a while just for inspiration and fun. It’s raining, might even do this today!


Great idea BBC, also going in store, especially NYC or Paris would be fun and the opportunity to try on everything and have the' in store' experience.
"J!m"


----------



## ccfun

surfer said:


> View attachment 4458423
> View attachment 4458424
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the new perlee worn short vs long



OMG, looooove this!!!
And that butterfly, OTW gorrrrrrrrgeous!


----------



## millerc

surfer said:


> View attachment 4458307
> View attachment 4458308
> View attachment 4458309
> View attachment 4458310
> View attachment 4458311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing my babies in for cleaning and checking out the high jewelry pieces.....the pics don’t do the butterfly brooch any justice!


I know this is a VCA forum, but your watch is beautiful! Who makes it?


----------



## surfer

ccfun said:


> OMG, looooove this!!!
> And that butterfly, OTW gorrrrrrrrgeous!


Yes and the price tag is more than 200,000usd. One of a kind supposedly


----------



## surfer

millerc said:


> I know this is a VCA forum, but your watch is beautiful! Who makes it?



It’s Cartier


----------



## louissearch19

Does anyone wear their 5 motif bracelet as a necklace with an extended?  I feel like I read it somewhere.... thanks!


----------



## surfer

louissearch19 said:


> Does anyone wear their 5 motif bracelet as a necklace with an extended?  I feel like I read it somewhere.... thanks!


I think I do?


----------



## louissearch19

Thanks - anyone do it w the 5 motif Alhambra?


----------



## nicole0612

louissearch19 said:


> Thanks - anyone do it w the 5 motif Alhambra?


I’ve linked 2 five-motifs together to make a necklace.


----------



## jimmie staton

surfer said:


> View attachment 4463846
> 
> I think I do?


Still in awe Surfer... I am so excited about doing this... I wonder if it would be less expensive and easier and make more sense to have VCA make me a necklace similar since I am going to need it to land at least 24 inches or more for the perfect drop. I'm NOT letting my VCA Magic bracelet leave my wrist ! lol
"J!m"


----------



## louissearch19

thanks.  Does anyone just link the 5 motifs alhambra to an extender to make it into a necklace?


----------



## JewelryLover101

louissearch19 said:


> thanks.  Does anyone just link the 5 motifs alhambra to an extender to make it into a necklace?


I think this would require a very long extender to turn a bracelet into a necklace.  The only way I have seen a 5 motif worn as a necklace is with another necklace or bracelet attached to it.  I think the Alhambra line allows for a lot of versatility in terms of connecting two 5 motifs, two 10 motifs or a 5 motif and 10 motif, but I think pieces begin to look a bit "jerry rigged" (for lack of a better term) when you venture from those combinations.  That is just my opinion, though, I am sure there are others out there who would beg to differ!


----------



## louissearch19

Thanks so much!  How does everyone like that magic Alhambra ring ?  Thinking about getting first VCA piece....


----------



## Suzie

surfer said:


> View attachment 4458307
> View attachment 4458308
> View attachment 4458309
> View attachment 4458310
> View attachment 4458311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing my babies in for cleaning and checking out the high jewelry pieces.....the pics don’t do the butterfly brooch any justice!


Wow, stunning!


----------



## Suzie

surfer said:


> View attachment 4453919
> View attachment 4453920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collection is growing at an alarming rate


Stunning!


----------



## Suzie

Can anyone tell me the price points approximately of the butterfly’s? I know that they are out of my league but just interested.


----------



## Chanbal

Suzie said:


> Can anyone tell me the price points approximately of the butterfly’s? I know that they are out of my league but just interested.


I believe somebody here mentioned >200K, see below. 


surfer said:


> Yes and the price tag is more than 200,000usd. One of a kind supposedly


----------



## Suzie

Chanbal said:


> I believe somebody here mentioned >200K, see below.


Wow, just wow!


----------



## sakuramickey

Ladies, just wanted to ask your opinion. I know we should not shower with mother of Pearl. But I’m thinking if I wear it daily (say the pendant), and if it cost about 200-300usd to change one MOP say after x years, it’s worth it right? I don’t have problem removing it, but I am always in a hurry and I forget to wear them. So thinking to wear it daily and if I need to replace it after some years I will just do it.


----------



## Bee-licious

Can anyone with a malachite magic pendant please chime in? I’m planning my 2020 purchases and a magic pendant seems like the next likely addition (or the 2 or 3 motif earrings but they might not fit with my lifestyle). Does the malachite darken or fade if it’s worn on a long pendant that doesn’t see water or get touched often compared to a pendant or bracelet or earrings? I love the green, I think it’ll be a great pop to my outfits but since VCA is a luxury for me I want something that will last for the next 10-20 years and not become problematic. The carnelian is also a contender but for some reason the red/orange doesn’t speak to me like the malachite does...

I’ve read a recent post saying people can replace the stone for a somewhat nominal fee compared to the cost of the item - is this true? If so that would definitely move me towards buying malachite especially in the long magic pendant style where one doesn’t really touch the item. I guess my other worry would be that the pendant would bang into things (I saw a YouTube mention that her pendant would bang into tables as she sat down - yikes!)...

Thoughts everyone?


----------



## louissearch19

surfer said:


> View attachment 4463846
> 
> I think I do?


@surfer - is the dark blue Alhambra exclusive to  the Paris store?


----------



## hopiko

Bee-licious said:


> Can anyone with a malachite magic pendant please chime in? I’m planning my 2020 purchases and a magic pendant seems like the next likely addition (or the 2 or 3 motif earrings but they might not fit with my lifestyle). Does the malachite darken or fade if it’s worn on a long pendant that doesn’t see water or get touched often compared to a pendant or bracelet or earrings? I love the green, I think it’ll be a great pop to my outfits but since VCA is a luxury for me I want something that will last for the next 10-20 years and not become problematic. The carnelian is also a contender but for some reason the red/orange doesn’t speak to me like the malachite does...
> 
> I’ve read a recent post saying people can replace the stone for a somewhat nominal fee compared to the cost of the item - is this true? If so that would definitely move me towards buying malachite especially in the long magic pendant style where one doesn’t really touch the item. I guess my other worry would be that the pendant would bang into things (I saw a YouTube mention that her pendant would bang into tables as she sat down - yikes!)...
> 
> Thoughts everyone?


Hi, my sister has the Malachite magic and it is absolutely gorgeous.  I would advise to decide what shade of Malachite you like and hold out for that color.  My sister looked at 5 before she selected hers and it was totally worth the wait!  It is a beautiful piece.  The color is more neutral than you might think.  GO FOR IT


----------



## DS2006

Bee-licious said:


> Can anyone with a malachite magic pendant please chime in? I’m planning my 2020 purchases and a magic pendant seems like the next likely addition (or the 2 or 3 motif earrings but they might not fit with my lifestyle). Does the malachite darken or fade if it’s worn on a long pendant that doesn’t see water or get touched often compared to a pendant or bracelet or earrings? I love the green, I think it’ll be a great pop to my outfits but since VCA is a luxury for me I want something that will last for the next 10-20 years and not become problematic. The carnelian is also a contender but for some reason the red/orange doesn’t speak to me like the malachite does...
> 
> I’ve read a recent post saying people can replace the stone for a somewhat nominal fee compared to the cost of the item - is this true? If so that would definitely move me towards buying malachite especially in the long magic pendant style where one doesn’t really touch the item. I guess my other worry would be that the pendant would bang into things (I saw a YouTube mention that her pendant would bang into tables as she sat down - yikes!)...
> 
> Thoughts everyone?



I just wanted to comment on the part about a long pendant banging into things. I have a few long pendants (not Magic yet but hope to have one soon!) and they definitely will, and I'd try to be conscious of holding onto it when my movement might cause it to swing.  I'd personally be afraid of malachite in a long pendant or bracelet since the (mohs) hardness is only 3.5-4 whereas onyx is 7.  The great thing is that it can also be worn short and that is much safer.  It would be great if someone could speak to the cost of having a stone replaced.


----------



## Mali_

Day Dreaming: Oftentimes, during a day/week, I think of future H and VCA purchases. Imagine that. 

Every time I say I’m done, or when I identify a stopping point, something else comes. 

Yesterday, a friend asked me what would my fantasy VCA combo be—typically I think of all gray MOP in rose gold ()...but I thought of the last time I was in Asia buying what became a small suitcase full of white, black Tahitian, champagne and pink pearls strung in all sizes - choker to opera. With the introduction of ‘gold’, VCA’s MOPs are now in the first three (with black being grey/gray/gris MOP; with champagne being gold MOP). My rational mind thinks that surely there must only be a matter of time before VCA intros pink MOP. My ultimate fantasy VCA would be sets with white, gray and pink MOP in rose gold; pink MOP and gray MOP in rose gold; and/or white MOP and pink MOP in rose gold. I love the color of the pink Sevres porcelain but pink MOP would be . 

My friend laughed, she thinks VCA will do it but in 20 years from now.  “It took them a looong time to come out with ‘gold’ MOP yet champagne pearls have been here for decades.” Regardless, I remain hopeful.

Pic from someone’s IG of gold MOP (have yet to see it in real life):


----------



## EpiFanatic

Just random thoughts/questions.  What makes VCA so addictive?  I know for sure I am, but why?  There’s gotta be more than just that it’s beautiful. As I buy more pieces, the more pieces I fall in love with and add to my wish list. ***sigh***


----------



## Chanbal

EpiFanatic said:


> Just random thoughts/questions.  What makes VCA so addictive?  I know for sure I am, but why?  There’s gotta be more than just that it’s beautiful. As I buy more pieces, the more pieces I fall in love with and add to my wish list. ***sigh***


If you get the bracelet, then you want the necklace,  earrings, pendent, holiday pendent...If you get a piece in onyx, then you want mother of pearl, malachite, turquoise, carnelian ... It is endless!


----------



## Mali_

Chanbal said:


> If you get the bracelet, then you want the necklace,  earrings, pendent, holiday pendent...If you get a piece in onyx, then you want mother of pearl, malachite, turquoise, carnelian ... It is endless!


This is tragically true


----------



## hopiko

Chanbal said:


> If you get the bracelet, then you want the necklace,  earrings, pendent, holiday pendent...If you get a piece in onyx, then you want mother of pearl, malachite, turquoise, carnelian ... It is endless!


one look at my jewelry drawer and it is clear that my "one and only classic piece" (VA MOP 20)  has been joined by some siblings!!!  A LOT of siblings...hehehe!


----------



## TankerToad

hopiko said:


> one look at my jewelry drawer and it is clear that my "one and only classic piece" (VA MOP 20)  has been joined by some siblings!!!  A LOT of siblings...hehehe!


Funny how that happens


----------



## surfer

louissearch19 said:


> @surfer - is the dark blue Alhambra exclusive to  the Paris store?


I think the blue porcelain yes! Is that what you mean?


----------



## JeanGranger

Hi ladies

Anyone here wear double bracelet (exact same model stacking together)?

What do you think of stacking Sweet Alhambra?


----------



## JeanGranger




----------



## VCA21




----------



## couturequeen

Does anyone have an SA in NYC who they’d recommend? PM with details!


----------



## Alena21

I was able to finally see and try on the new frivole btw the finger ring. They had the butterfly btw the finger lapis as well so I could compare both together.


----------



## gagabag

Alena21 said:


> I was able to finally see and try on the new frivole btw the finger ring. They had the butterfly btw the finger lapis as well so I could compare both together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4471486


Which one did you like better?


----------



## Alena21

gagabag said:


> Which one did you like better?


I loved the Frivole. It is very dainty and exquisite. But the guiloche watch stole my heart tbh


----------



## kat99

Alena21 said:


> I loved the Frivole. It is very dainty and exquisite. But the guiloche watch stole my heart tbh
> View attachment 4471581



YES. That watch. It's on my list too. And I also love that ring.


----------



## TankerToad

Saw this at VCA today 
I’m in LOVE❤️


----------



## etoupebirkin

TankerToad said:


> Saw this at VCA today
> I’m in LOVE❤️


What is not to love about this!!!


----------



## doloresmia

TankerToad said:


> Saw this at VCA today
> I’m in LOVE❤️


Well your birthday is coming up. Lol! Hugs TT


----------



## TankerToad

doloresmia said:


> Well your birthday is coming up. Lol! Hugs TT


Hi Beauty !
You read my mind ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> What is not to love about this!!!


Exactly !
I gasped when I saw it in the case


----------



## MYH

Alena21 said:


> I loved the Frivole. It is very dainty and exquisite. But the guiloche watch stole my heart tbh
> View attachment 4471581


Omgoodness. I didn’t need to know about this guilloche watch. Argh!!! I’ve been looking for a gold watch


----------



## Alena21

MYH said:


> Omgoodness. I didn’t need to know about this guilloche watch. Argh!!! I’ve been looking for a gold watch


It is a stunner!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

TankerToad said:


> Saw this at VCA today
> I’m in LOVE❤️


Look at that blue! what a gorgeous piece. Did you take it home? I am so in love with RdN!


----------



## Alena21

These watches are awesome. They give you two straps and it is super easy to to change them yourself with out help!


----------



## gagabag

Has anyone got photos of bleu agate & turquoise is YG side by side? Wanting to see colour difference. Not certain if it’s repetitive, as if that applies to VCA pieces. Thanks in advance!


----------



## etoupebirkin

RealReal, just put a letterwood Alhambra Magic Pendant on sale for 30% off, so I pounced. I had been thinking about it for a while because I adore VCA pink gold.

Hopefully, it should come on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## surfer

Sharing some home shots of my mop growing family


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> RealReal, just put a letterwood Alhambra Magic Pendant on sale for 30% off, so I pounced. I had been thinking about it for a while because I adore VCA pink gold.
> 
> Hopefully, it should come on Monday or Tuesday.


Wow!! Congrats - can’t wait to see it


----------



## lisawhit

etoupebirkin said:


> RealReal, just put a letterwood Alhambra Magic Pendant on sale for 30% off, so I pounced. I had been thinking about it for a while because I adore VCA pink gold.
> 
> Hopefully, it should come on Monday or Tuesday.


Congratulations!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

I tried this on yesterday...the new Perlee watch...PHENOMENAL....




Lol I was so entranced I forgot to take a pic of it showing the watch face! You can also see in the background the Perlee watch pendant my SA also showed me.


----------



## Rami00

BBC said:


> I tried this on yesterday...the new Perlee watch...PHENOMENAL....
> 
> View attachment 4479854
> 
> 
> Lol I was so entranced I forgot to take a pic of it showing the watch face! You can also see in the background the Perlee watch pendant my SA also showed me.
> View attachment 4479855


It's so so pretty! thank you, for posting these pics. I can't wait to see it in person. Pavé is so hypnotizing, truly on another level! I have a ring coming soon, my mom wanted to buy matchy piece of jewelry for my sister and I - so my sis and I agreed on pave rings, couldn't settle on metal color tho


----------



## Alena21

BBC said:


> I tried this on yesterday...the new Perlee watch...PHENOMENAL....
> 
> View attachment 4479854
> 
> 
> Lol I was so entranced I forgot to take a pic of it showing the watch face! You can also see in the background the Perlee watch pendant my SA also showed me.
> View attachment 4479855


It is stunning on you! Looking at it makes me want to try it on when I bring my BA bracelet for shortening. Hope I won't get side tracked by the other beauties


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rami00 said:


> It's so so pretty! thank you, for posting these pics. I can't wait to see it in person. Pavé is so hypnotizing, truly on another level! I have a ring coming soon, my mom wanted to buy matchy piece of jewelry for my sister and I - so my sis and I agreed on pave rings, couldn't settle on metal color tho





Alena21 said:


> It is stunning on you! Looking at it makes me want to try it on when I bring my BA bracelet for shortening. Hope I won't get side tracked by the other beauties



It’s absolutely gorgeous. However, I also tried on another piece that made it to nearly the top of my list so this watch will have to wait. 

I do keep an actual list and try to figure out how long it will take to acquire each item on it. At the top is a 20-motif which I should be about to get soon. However, the other piece she showed me will take quite a while so I’m probably going to be doing a lot of vicarious living here after I get that first 20.....


----------



## Alena21

BBC said:


> It’s absolutely gorgeous. However, I also tried on another piece that made it to nearly the top of my list so this watch will have to wait.
> 
> I do keep an actual list and try to figure out how long it will take to acquire each item on it. At the top is a 20-motif which I should be about to get soon. However, the other piece she showed me will take quite a while so I’m probably going to be doing a lot of vicarious living here after I get that first 20.....


 You are so good at planning I admire you greatly! I used to be so impulsive but you and all the ladies here have been a great inspiration and I have learnt a lot of building a collection and have become much better in holding back and not buying at a whim. Still I let loose and fell off the wagon in HK in VCA, Harry Winston, Boucheron and Chanel so now I'm going into a non-buying mode for quite sometime and looking forward to admiring the purchases of everyone here.


----------



## Alena21

surfer said:


> View attachment 4474882
> View attachment 4474884
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing some home shots of my mop growing family


These are so exquisite! I'm in love!


----------



## etoupebirkin

BBC said:


> It’s absolutely gorgeous. *However, I also tried on another piece that made it to nearly the top of my list so this watch will have to wait. *
> 
> I do keep an actual list and try to figure out how long it will take to acquire each item on it. At the top is a 20-motif which I should be about to get soon. However, the other piece she showed me will take quite a while so I’m probably going to be doing a lot of vicarious living here after I get that first 20.....



So, can you spill?!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> So, can you spill?!!!


Ah, you noticed sweetie!

I
Am
So
Dead


----------



## TankerToad

BBC said:


> Ah, you noticed sweetie!
> 
> I
> Am
> So
> Dead
> 
> View attachment 4481873


Was this today ??
Whoa!!


----------



## gagabag

BBC said:


> Ah, you noticed sweetie!
> 
> I
> Am
> So
> Dead
> 
> View attachment 4481873


Aaaamazing!
Have you got the tiger eye 20 yet? Would love to see it layered to this!


----------



## Rhl2987

BBC said:


> Ah, you noticed sweetie!
> 
> I
> Am
> So
> Dead
> 
> View attachment 4481873


That is incredibly stunning! It is out of my budget right now, but I plan to add the bracelet to my collection hopefully come fall. I am so excited for you to get this special piece and share more pictures with us in the future!!


----------



## Mali_

BBC said:


> Ah, you noticed sweetie!
> 
> I
> Am
> So
> Dead
> 
> View attachment 4481873


LOL. That is  so I don’t blame you.


----------



## Alena21

BBC said:


> Ah, you noticed sweetie!
> 
> I
> Am
> So
> Dead
> 
> View attachment 4481873


Oh dear! I just gasped upon seeing it! So stunning that it is trully breathtaking!
Is it part of a permanent collection, BBC?


----------



## Coconuts40

BBC said:


> Ah, you noticed sweetie!
> 
> I
> Am
> So
> Dead
> 
> View attachment 4481873



Ok seriously this necklace is so so stunning!  I didn't even know it existed. 
I can't seem to find it on the website, is it a limited edition?


----------



## etoupebirkin

BBC said:


> Ah, you noticed sweetie!
> 
> I
> Am
> So
> Dead
> 
> View attachment 4481873


I noticed. 
HOLY SCHINKIES!!! That takes my breath away!!!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

BBC said:


> Ah, you noticed sweetie!
> 
> I
> Am
> So
> Dead
> 
> View attachment 4481873


Wow! It looks stunning on you! This has to top the list for sure? Look at all the sparkle!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> Was this today ??
> Whoa!!



It was a few days ago.



gagabag said:


> Aaaamazing!
> Have you got the tiger eye 20 yet? Would love to see it layered to this!



No, I don’t. I imagine it would be gorgeous with the TE, although I don’t know if there is anything yg that would not go with this.



Rhl2987 said:


> That is incredibly stunning! It is out of my budget right now, but I plan to add the bracelet to my collection hopefully come fall. I am so excited for you to get this special piece and share more pictures with us in the future!!



Thanks....it’s gonna take a while!



Mali_ said:


> LOL. That is  so I don’t blame you.



I know....it was so hard to take it off!!!



Alena21 said:


> Oh dear! I just gasped upon seeing it! So stunning that it is trully breathtaking!
> Is it part of a permanent collection, BBC?



I believe that it is going to be part of the permanent collection soon.



Coconuts40 said:


> Ok seriously this necklace is so so stunning!  I didn't even know it existed.
> I can't seem to find it on the website, is it a limited edition?



It’s not available on the website yet. Right now it’s very limited. I believe that it will be part of the collection.



etoupebirkin said:


> I noticed.
> HOLY SCHINKIES!!! That takes my breath away!!!



I KNOW!!!! It’s sooooooo amaaaaazing....



Stardust Andromeda said:


> Wow! It looks stunning on you! This has to top the list for sure? Look at all the sparkle!!!



It would top the list, and my SA and I were going back and forth as to whether I should just get this, but I am going to pick up something else first that will be very difficult to get in the future, so I would not be able to get it after.


----------



## ccfun

My jaw just dropped!!!  Gorrrrrrrrrrrrrrgeous!!! 



BBC said:


> Ah, you noticed sweetie!
> 
> I
> Am
> So
> Dead
> 
> View attachment 4481873


----------



## lynne_ross

BBC said:


> It was a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don’t. I imagine it would be gorgeous with the TE, although I don’t know if there is anything yg that would not go with this.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks....it’s gonna take a while!
> 
> 
> 
> I know....it was so hard to take it off!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that it is going to be part of the permanent collection soon.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s not available on the website yet. Right now it’s very limited. I believe that it will be part of the collection.
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW!!!! It’s sooooooo amaaaaazing....
> 
> 
> 
> It would top the list, and my SA and I were going back and forth as to whether I should just get this, but I am going to pick up something else first that will be very difficult to get in the future, so I would not be able to get it after.


This necklace is a show stopper! Do you know if they plan to release a 10 motif? I would consider a 10 but the 20 does not work for me - which is good since DH would flip over the price!


----------



## Notorious Pink

ccfun said:


> My jaw just dropped!!!  Gorrrrrrrrrrrrrrgeous!!!



Yes!!! 



lynne_ross said:


> This necklace is a show stopper! Do you know if they plan to release a 10 motif? I would consider a 10 but the 20 does not work for me - which is good since DH would flip over the price!



I will ask!


----------



## lynne_ross

BBC said:


> Yes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I will ask!


Thanks! I am going into the store to pick up one of the other pieces you are wearing in the pic......  we can compare notes.


----------



## Meta

Coconuts40 said:


> Ok seriously this necklace is so so stunning!  I didn't even know it existed.
> I can't seem to find it on the website, is it a limited edition?


It was posted by @MYH here and price posted here.


----------



## Alena21

BBC said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> I will ask!



A blunt question here :
What is the price if you don't mind to share?


----------



## nicole0612

LadyCupid said:


> I managed to find out this piece is priced at 58,500 euros in case if anyone is curious.





Alena21 said:


> A blunt question here :
> What is the price if you don't mind to share?


I hope this is helpful, I saw Meta’s post above referencing Lady Cupid’s information on the price. It really is stunning, isn’t it?


----------



## Alena21

nicole0612 said:


> I hope this is helpful, I saw Meta’s post above referencing Lady Cupid’s information on the price. It really is stunning, isn’t it?


Thanks Nicole. One can only hope VAT is included


----------



## JeanGranger

I’ll post this on another thread as well Anyone have a Mod shot of these please? TIA


----------



## LadyCupid

Alena21 said:


> Thanks Nicole. One can only hope VAT is included


Yes the price is with VAT.


----------



## chaneljewel

BBC said:


> Ah, you noticed sweetie!
> 
> I
> Am
> So
> Dead
> 
> View attachment 4481873


Wow!  Beautiful!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here are some pics of the VCA that I got from the RealReal. It did not have the certificate. But I’m pretty certain that it’s authentic. The price I paid was really good. And it’s vey pretty, so I’m inclined to keep it.


----------



## WingNut

BBC said:


> Ah, you noticed sweetie!
> 
> I
> Am
> So
> Dead
> 
> View attachment 4481873


&$#@ That is STUNNING! The 20 motif I assume is new? Gilloche + pave? Holy crap! ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Hobbiezm

BBC said:


> Ah, you noticed sweetie!
> 
> I
> Am
> So
> Dead
> 
> View attachment 4481873



This had me stop dead in my tracks ... sensational piece-Looks amazing on you !!


----------



## JewelryLover101

I was perusing the sweet Alhambra turquoise collection and a question came to mind.  Does anyone know why the yellow gold turquoise sweet line was discontinued but the white gold remains?  I know this is somewhat obscure, but thought someone here might have the answer!  Thanks!


----------



## lynne_ross

Does anyone have the newer design lotus ring? Or is anyone considering buying new design?


----------



## surfer

Anyone here owns the VCA non pierced earrings? Just found a nice turquoise pair but I prefer pierced versions and just wondering if VCA can revert or put the pierced studs on post sale.


----------



## park56

JewelryLover101 said:


> I was perusing the sweet Alhambra turquoise collection and a question came to mind.  Does anyone know why the yellow gold turquoise sweet line was discontinued but the white gold remains?  I know this is somewhat obscure, but thought someone here might have the answer!  Thanks!




I’ve been looking for yg/turquoise sweet earrings and basically gave up and got the WG/turquoise ones. Every time I asked an SA they said VCA just didn’t make them anymore. Makes no sense.


----------



## JewelryLover101

park56 said:


> I’ve been looking for yg/turquoise sweet earrings and basically gave up and got the WG/turquoise ones. Every time I asked an SA they said VCA just didn’t make them anymore. Makes no sense.


Yes, it just seems like they discontinued all turquoise/yellow gold pieces and only kept the sweet pieces in white gold.  I found the sweet earrings in yellow gold on Fashionphile, but they were originally purchased several years ago.


----------



## lynne_ross

nicole0612 said:


> I asked my SA in the USA last week and she did not know if/when this line would be coming to other countries outside Japan. I will add the photo of the other YG pave sweets in the line (not including the watches). The article makes it seem as though it would be available worldwide eventually, but it may just be wishful thinking since it is focused on the watch options. I do have hope, since the mini pave frivole line is now being released in different metal combos that maybe the pave sweet Alhambra line will also be expanded to YG.
> View attachment 4390578


Does anyone know if these pieces are still available in Japan?


----------



## expatwife

Hi ladies! I remember someone posted a chart with available stones/gold options for special order. Cannot find that chart. Can someone guide me? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Meta

expatwife said:


> Hi ladies! I remember someone posted a chart with available stones/gold options for special order. Cannot find that chart. Can someone guide me? Thanks a lot!


Here's the thread on it.


----------



## expatwife

Meta said:


> Here's the thread on it.


Thank you!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Does anybody have a picture of the 10-motif necklace combined with the 5-motif bracelet? I’m curious what the length would look like. Thanks!


----------



## LadyCupid

nycmamaofone said:


> Does anybody have a picture of the 10-motif necklace combined with the 5-motif bracelet? I’m curious what the length would look like. Thanks!


Here is a picture for your reference. Unaltered length.


----------



## nycmamaofone

LadyCupid said:


> Here is a picture for your reference. Unaltered length.



Thank you so much! Looks great on you!


----------



## qogofud

I'm so excited to finally begin my VCA collection! I was planning on starting out with the YG MOP vintage alhambra pendant and adding the YG Onyx vintage alhambra pendant in the future; however, I found the latter in excellent condition at a great price on a reputable preloved website, so I immediately jumped on it. I still plan on buying the MOP in late August. I really love both and think they'd each go with different outfits in my wardrobe.

I was just wondering if having both pendants in one's collection makes sense. I was browsing around various TPF threads and it doesn't seem to be so common to have two vintage alhambra pendants (onyx vs. MOP being the only difference), so I hope I'm not being so overzealous.  Perhaps I am mistaken?


----------



## jimmie staton

qogofud said:


> I'm so excited to finally begin my VCA collection! I was planning on starting out with the YG MOP vintage alhambra pendant and adding the YG Onyx vintage alhambra pendant in the future; however, I found the latter in excellent condition at a great price on a reputable preloved website, so I immediately jumped on it. I still plan on buying
> the MOP in late August. I really love both and think they'd each go with different outfits in my wardrobe.
> 
> I was just wondering if having both pendants in one's collection makes sense. I was browsing around various TPF threads and it doesn't seem to be so common to have two vintage alhambra pendants (onyx vs. MOP being the only difference), so I hope I'm not being so overzealous.  Perhaps I am mistaken?


Do what you like... you won't regret it... as long as it's VCA. You'll know it's real VCA because the price will still be pretty expensive, but not as expensive as going to VCA directly. The serial number on the tag link and on one of the clovers will let you know it's real, oh, and the VCA and logo will be on the tag link as well. If you don't have that on your pieces... you just bought an expensive replica.
"J!m"


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I recently had an interesting interaction with VCA customer service.  This summer, I've been trying to organize my Alhambra collection, matching pieces with COAs.  I'm terrible about keeping things like that. 

There were a few I couldn't find, so I called customer service to see if they could help.   I specifically wanted the receipt for my turquoise magic earrings and my 20 motif necklace.  She was able to track down the original receipt for my necklace because I could tell her the specific store and approximate date I bought it.  She was kind enough to send me a copy via email.  Because I couldn't remember what store the earrings came from (I'm pretty sure it was Betteridge or the Naples store.) she couldn't help me, but was oddly able to tell me how much the earrings cost with their specific serial number.  She said she couldn't supply a receipt because they were bought from an affiliate store.

Just thought I'd share experience with VCA customer service.


----------



## kimber418

Cavalier Girl said:


> I recently had an interesting interaction with VCA customer service.  This summer, I've been trying to organize my Alhambra collection, matching pieces with COAs.  I'm terrible about keeping things like that.
> 
> There were a few I couldn't find, so I called customer service to see if they could help.   I specifically wanted the receipt for my turquoise magic earrings and my 20 motif necklace.  She was able to track down the original receipt for my necklace because I could tell her the specific store and approximate date I bought it.  She was kind enough to send me a copy via email.  Because I couldn't remember what store the earrings came from (I'm pretty sure it was Betteridge or the Naples store.) she couldn't help me, but was oddly able to tell me how much the earrings cost with their specific serial number.  She said she couldn't supply a receipt because they were bought from an affiliate store.
> 
> Just thought I'd share experience with VCA customer service.




This is very interesting because I was organizing my receipts, COA's etc a few weeks ago and noticed that many of the receipts from pieces I purchased at VCA/Neiman Marcus (many years ago) had almost 100% faded. This includes my 20 motif turquoise and vintage Alhambra turquoise earrings.   It is really sort of  disconcerting that this happens to Neiman Marcus receipts for VCA.   Has anyone else noticed this on purchases from Neiman Marcus many years ago?   I wonder if they could be reprinted?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Kimber, I've had the same thing happen to me.  I used to buy Hermes scarves and shawls from Neiman Marcus before they stopped carrying them.  Nearly all of the receipts have faded away.


----------



## innerpeace85

Cavalier Girl said:


> Kimber, I've had the same thing happen to me.  I used to buy Hermes scarves and shawls from Neiman Marcus before they stopped carrying them.  Nearly all of the receipts have faded away.


Neiman Marcus used to carry Hermes shawls? When was this?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Neiman Marcus used to carry Hermes shawls? When was this?



Long time ago. Maybe as much as 15 or more years ago. EB could probably tell you when.


----------



## 911snowball

I noticed the fading on the receipts as well .   Several years ago, I started making photocopies of the receipts for my records so I can keep track.  I do this at my office right after I buy something and they have not faded.   I think it is a combination of the paper or ink used in the register receipts- it just doesn't last.  
Since the photocopy of the receipt comes out in a letter size paper, I have used a hole punch and how have a very organized notebook with dividers for all my good things.  Makes it really easy for insurance records too.


----------



## innerpeace85

kimber418 said:


> This is very interesting because I was organizing my receipts, COA's etc a few weeks ago and noticed that many of the receipts from pieces I purchased at VCA/Neiman Marcus (many years ago) had almost 100% faded. This includes my 20 motif turquoise and vintage Alhambra turquoise earrings.   It is really sort of  disconcerting that this happens to Neiman Marcus receipts for VCA.   Has anyone else noticed this on purchases from Neiman Marcus many years ago?   I wonder if they could be reprinted?



I noticed letters on the receipt fading over time. So I ask for all my receipts in email and I have a backup of them on cloud storage.
LV sales associate told me that they can re-print receipts for me in the future and Hermes also does it. So maybe Neiman Marcus does it too?


----------



## lynne_ross

911snowball said:


> I noticed the fading on the receipts as well .   Several years ago, I started making photocopies of the receipts for my records so I can keep track.  I do this at my office right after I buy something and they have not faded.   I think it is a combination of the paper or ink used in the register receipts- it just doesn't last.
> Since the photocopy of the receipt comes out in a letter size paper, I have used a hole punch and how have a very organized notebook with dividers for all my good things.  Makes it really easy for insurance records too.


This is smart! I really need to do this since many of my h receipts have faded away.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> Long time ago. Maybe as much as 15 or more years ago. EB could probably tell you when.



I think NM stopped carrying Hermès about 5 years ago. It was just prior to the time when Hermès opened the City Center store in DC.

Now I’m not shopping at Neimans any more, so it makes no difference to me personally.

ETA: All my old Neimans receipts have faded too.


----------



## JeanGranger

Hi 
What do you think of the gap on this sweet turquoise pendant? Is this normal? Or is this normal after a long time used? TIA

https://www.fashionphile.com/van-cl...et-alhambra-butterfly-pendant-necklace-383427


----------



## hopiko

Mai1981 said:


> View attachment 4504120
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> What do you think of the gap on this sweet turquoise pendant? Is this normal? Or is this normal after a long time used? TIA
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/van-cl...et-alhambra-butterfly-pendant-necklace-383427


Personally, I would pass.

The savings isn’t worth it.  Go the VCA...have the experience, and come home secure with you authentic piece!


----------



## JeanGranger

hopiko said:


> Personally, I would pass.
> 
> The savings isn’t worth it.  Go the VCA...have the experience, and come home secure with you authentic piece!




Thank you for the reply. I was asking not because I want to purchase this pendant from reseller. I was looking for a holiday pendant as someone here mentioned that it available in that website and then I saw this Turquoise Pendent with such gaps. I was curious as how it happened? How the gap is so wide? As I owned the sweet Turquoise bracelet and my also have gaps. I just wonder that the gap could get bigger over time as well?


----------



## Candy_landy

Mai1981 said:


> Thank you for the reply. I was asking not because I want to purchase this pendant from reseller. I was looking for a holiday pendant as someone here mentioned that it available in that website and then I saw this Turquoise Pendent with such gaps. I was curious as how it happened? How the gap is so wide? As I owned the sweet Turquoise bracelet and my also have gaps. I just wonder that the gap could get bigger over time as well?


My SA once told me that over the years, MOP can dry out and this creates gaps. So, maybe turquoise also


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Mai1981 said:


> Thank you for the reply. I was asking not because I want to purchase this pendant from reseller. I was looking for a holiday pendant as someone here mentioned that it available in that website and then I saw this Turquoise Pendent with such gaps. I was curious as how it happened? How the gap is so wide? As I owned the sweet Turquoise bracelet and my also have gaps. I just wonder that the gap could get bigger over time as well?



Hmm ... my turquoise charm is from 2005; my bracelet is from 2010; none of the motifs have such large gaps though. Maybe not enough time has passed? Now, I am curious to know if time can cause a motif to shrink.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'm so torn.  I want to order the 3 row diamond Perlee ring for my right hand middle finger.  But, I'm also terribly enamored with the long Perlee interchangeable necklace. I can't do both this year.  

My issue is that I want the ring most, but am afraid the necklace may be a limited release.  Thoughts?


----------



## lisawhit

Cavalier Girl said:


> I'm so torn.  I want to order the 3 row diamond Perlee ring for my right hand middle finger.  But, I'm also terribly enamored with the long Perlee interchangeable necklace. I can't do both this year.
> 
> My issue is that I want the ring most, but am afraid the necklace may be a limited release.  Thoughts?


that's a tough decision...let us know what you decide


----------



## TankerToad

Cavalier Girl said:


> I'm so torn.  I want to order the 3 row diamond Perlee ring for my right hand middle finger.  But, I'm also terribly enamored with the long Perlee interchangeable necklace. I can't do both this year.
> 
> My issue is that I want the ring most, but am afraid the necklace may be a limited release.  Thoughts?





lisawhit said:


> that's a tough decision...let us know what you decide


I was told the interchangeable pendant would be around for awhile .....


----------



## Cavalier Girl

TankerToad said:


> I was told the interchangeable pendant would be around for awhile .....



Thank you, TT!  That helps! 

For some you who've ordered the 3 row Perlee diamond band in your size, can you tell me about how long it took to be delivered?


----------



## 911snowball

Cavalier Girl, I was at my boutique today and asked about the interchangeable Perlee neckace for you.   I was also told it would be readily available for the future. It has been selling quite well, my boutique sold out of the first shipment but had no trouble restocking.
There was one in store  and it is really quite excellent the way you get the different colors.  It is really pretty.  They also had several of the 3 row Perlee diamond bands in different gold colors on display.  So I would think that you could get the ring now and postpone the necklace until 2020 with no worry.  Hope this helps in your decision process.


----------



## Bee-licious

Anyone else’s SA get info about the single guilloche pendant that was launched in China a few days ago? Apparently Birks will be getting some in September. I’m very interested even though I have the 10 motifs on deposit! Haven’t seen photos just got a message from my SA to let me know. Super exciting!


----------



## cherylc

Bee-licious said:


> Anyone else’s SA get info about the single guilloche pendant that was launched in China a few days ago? Apparently Birks will be getting some in September. I’m very interested even though I have the 10 motifs on deposit! Haven’t seen photos just got a message from my SA to let me know. Super exciting!


yes! my SA sent me a pic, I didn't know it was launched in China already. looks very pretty but I don't wear pendants so it's a pass for me.


----------



## WingNut

kimber418 said:


> This is very interesting because I was organizing my receipts, COA's etc a few weeks ago and noticed that many of the receipts from pieces I purchased at VCA/Neiman Marcus (many years ago) had almost 100% faded. This includes my 20 motif turquoise and vintage Alhambra turquoise earrings.   It is really sort of  disconcerting that this happens to Neiman Marcus receipts for VCA.   Has anyone else noticed this on purchases from Neiman Marcus many years ago?   I wonder if they could be reprinted?


I don’t know how much they fade because I’ve only started collecting VCA last year. Mine all came from NM as well.

since I was revising my insurance policies with photos and everything, I took photos of the actual VCA pieces, their COA, and their receipts as part of the insurance file. Many receipts fade so this will save me if mine do.


----------



## LadyCupid

Here is the link to the guilloche pendant 
https://www.vancleefarpels.cn/cn/zh...mbra/vcarp4kl00-vintage-alhambra-pendant.html


----------



## Candice0985

I saw these necklaces were upcoming in the Sotheby’s auction late September. Check out the magic size lapis necklace


----------



## 911snowball

OMG that 20 motif turquoise!  I am going to check it out.  I'm sure the price will be in the stratosphere but I am going to look anyway.


----------



## LadyCupid

Candice0985 said:


> I saw these necklaces were upcoming in the Sotheby’s auction late September. Check out the magic size lapis necklace
> View attachment 4508740
> View attachment 4508741


Wow is that magic 10 motif necklace? I have never seen a magic size 10 motifs!!


----------



## Candice0985

LadyCupid said:


> Wow is that magic 10 motif necklace? I have never seen a magic size 10 motifs!!


It definitely looks like it, and not only a Magic size 10 motif, it's a lapis 10 motif!


----------



## Bee-licious

cherylc said:


> yes! my SA sent me a pic, I didn't know it was launched in China already. looks very pretty but I don't wear pendants so it's a pass for me.


Same here! I don’t wear pendant but would consider it for a layering piece but it’s a pass for me too


----------



## Rami00

What do you guys think of this combo?


----------



## luvprada

Stunning


----------



## Notorious Pink

Classic.


----------



## Rhl2987

Rami00 said:


> What do you guys think of this combo?


They are lovely together and you can mix and match the bracelet with all of your other pieces as well.


----------



## DreamingPink

Rami00 said:


> What do you guys think of this combo?


Love!!


----------



## XCCX

Hi!

I have the love bracelet in size 18 and planning to get the 5 motif vintage bracelet with onyx..

From my understanding, the VCA bracelet has almost the same circumference as the 18 love so I’m wondering how they’re going to look/fit together.

I don’t wish to shorten the VCA..

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Alena21

Rami00 said:


> What do you guys think of this combo?


 Very elegant!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Rami00 said:


> What do you guys think of this combo?


This is my absolute favorite VCA bracelet. It looks stunning on you.


----------



## etoupebirkin

MiniNavy said:


> Love!!


What she said!


----------



## Mali_

Rami00 said:


> What do you guys think of this combo?


Elegant, feminine, classic.


----------



## hopiko

Rami00 said:


> What do you guys think of this combo?


GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Valentinegirl

surfer said:


> Anyone here owns the VCA non pierced earrings? Just found a nice turquoise pair but I prefer pierced versions and just wondering if VCA can revert or put the pierced studs on post sale.


https://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-platinum-diamond-flower-cluster-earclips/p/33931/
Betteridge has the fleurette earrings in NON PIERCED. THey were VCA dealers for years. Everything from them is legit. VCA told me you never have to worry.
Ask for Warren.


----------



## Valentinegirl

You will ruin it. You shouldn't buy this type of jewelry if you are going to shower. Get the diamond pendant or all gold. Then use a polishing cloth to wash it.
All high end jewelry should not be showered in since soaps can damage the patina of gold. But if you must do it, then get all gold or gold/diamonds. All of the stones such as onyx, MOP, etc can be badly damaged with daily showers.


sakuramickey said:


> Ladies, just wanted to ask your opinion. I know we should not shower with mother of Pearl. But I’m thinking if I wear it daily (say the pendant), and if it cost about 200-300usd to change one MOP say after x years, it’s worth it right? I don’t have problem removing it, but I am always in a hurry and I forget to wear them. So thinking to wear it daily and if I need to replace it after some years I will just do it.[/


----------



## say brooke

I just went on the VCA website & noticed the new Alhambra guilloche with diamonds. Had no clue this was out! Has anyone bought it yet? Thoughts?


----------



## nicole0612

say brooke said:


> I just went on the VCA website & noticed the new Alhambra guilloche with diamonds. Had no clue this was out! Has anyone bought it yet? Thoughts?


I think it is readily available, so you may be able to see it at your boutique. It was offered to me and I usually have to wait for items that are in short supply.


----------



## Rhl2987

say brooke said:


> I just went on the VCA website & noticed the new Alhambra guilloche with diamonds. Had no clue this was out! Has anyone bought it yet? Thoughts?





nicole0612 said:


> I think it is readily available, so you may be able to see it at your boutique. It was offered to me and I usually have to wait for items that are in short supply.


I know that the necklace has been available for a couple of months, at least. My boutique had a handful available. So beautiful but out of my current price range! I believe that the bracelets are more limited. I paid for one and it will be available on September 2nd. I am having it sized and then it will be sent to me. I will post pictures once it arrives!


----------



## nicole0612

Rhl2987 said:


> I know that the necklace has been available for a couple of months, at least. My boutique had a handful available. So beautiful but out of my current price range! I believe that the bracelets are more limited. I paid for one and it will be available on September 2nd. I am having it sized and then it will be sent to me. I will post pictures once it arrives!


I agree, I think the necklaces are quite available.  The necklace is out of my price range as well, but I am considering the bracelet. Congratulations on your incoming bracelet, it’s going to be so beautiful!


----------



## JeanGranger

Rami00 said:


> What do you guys think of this combo?



I think VCA did this bracelet even more stunning than the Cartier essential bracelet xo


----------



## msd31

VCA White gold owners please chime in! I’m considering a pave vintage Alhambra pendant in white gold.  From the info provided on vca site, the gold is mixed with palladium and coated with rhodium.   Has anyone had to re dip their white gold items due to color change/ coating wearing off? If so, how long after wear did  you see the change? Thanks!


----------



## EpiFanatic

msd31 said:


> VCA White gold owners please chime in! I’m considering a pave vintage Alhambra pendant in white gold.  From the info provided on vca site, the gold is mixed with palladium and coated with rhodium.   Has anyone had to re dip their white gold items due to color change/ coating wearing off? If so, how long after wear did  you see the change? Thanks!


My Mom wears mine 24/7 probably for two years now.  No issues. No Changes.


----------



## PennyD2911

An early birthday gift to myself. 
TO: Me
FROM: Me
With Love
There is no way my very inadequate photo skills can capture the beauty of the MOP on this 20, even the YG glistens in the sunlight.


----------



## gagabag

PennyD2911 said:


> An early birthday gift to myself.
> TO: Me
> FROM: Me
> With Love
> There is no way my very inadequate photo skills can capture the beauty of the MOP on this 20, even the YG glistens in the sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4529688


Happy birthday! MOP is so elegant and stunning in any gold combos. Enjoy!


----------



## lynne_ross

PennyD2911 said:


> An early birthday gift to myself.
> TO: Me
> FROM: Me
> With Love
> There is no way my very inadequate photo skills can capture the beauty of the MOP on this 20, even the YG glistens in the sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4529688


Beautiful! Happy bday!


----------



## PennyD2911

Partial VCA family photo shoot


----------



## PennyD2911

Thank you @gagabag and @lynne_ross


----------



## kimber418

PennyD2911 said:


> An early birthday gift to myself.
> TO: Me
> FROM: Me
> With Love
> There is no way my very inadequate photo skills can capture the beauty of the MOP on this 20, even the YG glistens in the sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4529688


Beautiful!  My first 20 motif was YG Mother of Pearl.  That was many years ago and I love it just as much as the day I received it.   Happy Birthday!   Enjoy....... your collection is beautiful!


----------



## PennyD2911

Thank you!  For five years I have thought I wanted a MOP 20 then I would decide I didn’t, then I would decide I did, so FINALLY I decided I truly did.  I am very happy that I made the purchase, it is beautiful!


----------



## Chanbal

PennyD2911 said:


> An early birthday gift to myself.
> TO: Me
> FROM: Me
> With Love
> There is no way my very inadequate photo skills can capture the beauty of the MOP on this 20, even the YG glistens in the sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4529688


I love it. Happy Birthday!


----------



## 911snowball

Penny, this is a fabulous addition to your collection. Happy Birthday!!


----------



## PennyD2911

kimber418 said:


> Beautiful!  My first 20 motif was YG Mother of Pearl.  That was many years ago and I love it just as much as the day I received it.   Happy Birthday!   Enjoy....... your collection is beautiful!





Chanbal said:


> I love it. Happy Birthday!





911snowball said:


> Penny, this is a fabulous addition to your collection. Happy Birthday!!


Thank you!


----------



## Rami00

PennyD2911 said:


> An early birthday gift to myself.
> TO: Me
> FROM: Me
> With Love
> There is no way my very inadequate photo skills can capture the beauty of the MOP on this 20, even the YG glistens in the sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4529688


Happy birthday! You picked the perfect piece for your special day.


----------



## PennyD2911

Thank You! I am SO happy I decided to go with the MOP.♥️
BTW I enjoy your instagram feed, LOVE your doggie!


----------



## Notorious Pink

say brooke said:


> I just went on the VCA website & noticed the new Alhambra guilloche with diamonds. Had no clue this was out! Has anyone bought it yet? Thoughts?


This is at the top of my list. It will take me a while, but it’s probably my all-time favorite necklace (besides an Oscar Heyman lightning ridge opal necklace which has to be beyond six figures).


----------



## Notorious Pink

PennyD2911 said:


> An early birthday gift to myself.
> TO: Me
> FROM: Me
> With Love
> There is no way my very inadequate photo skills can capture the beauty of the MOP on this 20, even the YG glistens in the sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4529688


Happy Birthday! This is sooo gorgeous. Enjoy!


----------



## Notorious Pink

PennyD2911 said:


> View attachment 4529705
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Partial VCA family photo shoot


FABULOUS!!


----------



## VandaOrchid

Notorious Pink said:


> This is at the top of my list. It will take me a while, but it’s probably my all-time favorite necklace (besides an Oscar Heyman lightning ridge opal necklace which has to be beyond six figures).



Isn't this piece ahhhh-mazing?? I would love to see a lovely TPF'er get this. Had half a mind to ask my SA if I could somehow pay the difference to upgrade my 10 motif guilloche to this..... Until I noticed it was the 20-motif  I'll keep dreaming for now! Its so beautiful!


----------



## chaneljewel

PennyD2911 said:


> An early birthday gift to myself.
> TO: Me
> FROM: Me
> With Love
> There is no way my very inadequate photo skills can capture the beauty of the MOP on this 20, even the YG glistens in the sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4529688


Beautiful!!!   Happy birthday to you!!!


----------



## Hobbiezm

PennyD2911 said:


> View attachment 4529705
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Partial VCA family photo shoot



This is such an amazing collection! Congrats and wear them all in good health


----------



## Toronto24

PennyD2911 said:


> An early birthday gift to myself.
> TO: Me
> FROM: Me
> With Love
> There is no way my very inadequate photo skills can capture the beauty of the MOP on this 20, even the YG glistens in the sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4529688



Happy Happy Birthday! I hope you have a wonderful day and happy and healthy year ahead ❤️


----------



## innerpeace85

PennyD2911 said:


> An early birthday gift to myself.
> TO: Me
> FROM: Me
> With Love
> There is no way my very inadequate photo skills can capture the beauty of the MOP on this 20, even the YG glistens in the sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4529688


Beautiful addition to your VCA family! Happy birthday! Hope you have a wonderful year ahead


----------



## libellula

Hi everyone,
I'm considering buying a second-hand MOP Vintage Alhambra bracelet. The bracelet was originally purchased in December 2017. it will come with box, bag, and receipts, including the certificate of authenticity with the individual serial number. My question to you is: do you know whether the individual serial number is also engraved on the bracelet itself? Appreciated any help and tips. have a nice day.


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Yes, it is.


libellula said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm considering buying a second-hand MOP Vintage Alhambra bracelet. The bracelet was originally purchased in December 2017. it will come with box, bag, and receipts, including the certificate of authenticity with the individual serial number. My question to you is: do you know whether the individual serial number is also engraved on the bracelet itself? Appreciated any help and tips. have a nice day.


----------



## libellula

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Yes, it is.


thank you


----------



## libellula

libellula said:


> thank you


..and do you also know where I should look to find it? thank you


----------



## libellula




----------



## Notorious Pink

libellula said:


> ..and do you also know where I should look to find it? thank you


We tend to not post such identifying information here. Some do, but generally anything that would help people who are selling fakes is best left off these boards.

If you look online you can find that specific information out.


----------



## libellula

Notorious Pink said:


> We tend to not post such identifying information here. Some do, but generally anything that would help people who are selling fakes is best left off these boards.
> 
> If you look online you can find that specific information out.



I apologize, I understand your point and in principle, I agree. I will take your advice to look online.


----------



## PennyD2911

Notorious Pink said:


> Happy Birthday! This is sooo gorgeous. Enjoy!





Notorious Pink said:


> FABULOUS!!





chaneljewel said:


> Beautiful!!!   Happy birthday to you!!!





Hobbiezm said:


> This is such an amazing collection! Congrats and wear them all in good health





Toronto24 said:


> Happy Happy Birthday! I hope you have a wonderful day and happy and healthy year ahead ❤️





padmaraman_1985 said:


> Beautiful addition to your VCA family! Happy birthday! Hope you have a wonderful year ahead



Thank you all!♥️


----------



## hopiko

PennyD2911 said:


> An early birthday gift to myself.
> TO: Me
> FROM: Me
> With Love
> There is no way my very inadequate photo skills can capture the beauty of the MOP on this 20, even the YG glistens in the sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4529688


Happy Birthday!  You deserve it!  Timeless and classic!  Enjoy it in good health!


----------



## PennyD2911

hopiko said:


> Happy Birthday!  You deserve it!  Timeless and classic!  Enjoy it in good health!


Thank you!


----------



## chanelchic2002

Found this online about the Guilloché. They are doing a diamond and Guilloché watch  

https://www.bagaddictsanonymous.com...s-the-2019-edition-of-the-alhambra-guilloche/


----------



## Florasun

Did VCA ever make a triple drop blue agate or lapis Alhambra earring? I saw someone wearing one recently, but don’t know if it was VCA or “inspired by”. She can well afford the real thing if it was, but also wears lots of ‘arty’ jewelry.


----------



## MyDogTink

PennyD2911 said:


> An early birthday gift to myself.
> TO: Me
> FROM: Me
> With Love
> There is no way my very inadequate photo skills can capture the beauty of the MOP on this 20, even the YG glistens in the sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4529688


Happy Birthday! Beautiful, classic VCA piece. I love To:Me; From:Me gifts.


----------



## PennyD2911

MyDogTink said:


> Happy Birthday! Beautiful, classic VCA piece. I love To:Me; From:Me gifts.


Thank you Tink


----------



## Rhl2987

I purchased the new guilloche and pave bracelet, which is on its way to be sized. I'm now also considering the guilloche sweet watch, which is a stunning piece, but I would only want one of the two. I wear one of my three VA bracelets everyday. I normally wear my Apple watch but the sweet watch is so gorgeous and a special piece! 

I'd love some advice in picking between the two! Any sweet watch owners have advice or thoughts to share?


----------



## Chanbal

VCA for sale at Overstock; is this normal? 

https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-W...azuli-20-Motif-Necklace/28273056/product.html


----------



## baghagg

Chanbal said:


> VCA for sale at Overstock; is this normal?
> 
> https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-W...azuli-20-Motif-Necklace/28273056/product.html


According to the description it's an estate piece.


----------



## Chanbal

baghagg said:


> According to the description it's an estate piece.


You are right, I was shocked and didn't read the description.


----------



## Mali_

Seen on IG video today:


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Mali_ said:


> Seen on IG video today:
> View attachment 4535297


Jumping the gun here - but I am fantasizing about guilloche/YMOP magic earrings. I love SG ION! Favorite hang out with @Phoenix123 







Chanbal said:


> You are right, I was shocked and didn't read the description.


Looks off - be careful there ....


----------



## Mali_

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Jumping the gun here - but I am fantasizing about guilloche/YMOP magic earrings. I love SG ION! Favorite hang out with @Phoenix123
> 
> View attachment 4535300
> View attachment 4535301
> 
> 
> 
> Looks off - be careful there ....


Two motifs or three?


----------



## JulesB68

Apologies for absence but have a slightly bizarre question! Are dogs allowed in the Place Vendôme boutique? I'm driving to Paris to drop DH off for a conference on our way back from a short holiday in Provence (real reason: DH doing a cycling event & therefore "owes" me!!) and will have the dog with us. I'm staying the night at the hotel they're all at for this conference and it's the Westin. It would be criminal to be so close and not pop in!


----------



## Aimee3

Can you call the boutique and ask, or call the Westin concierge and ask them?  If your dog is small and can be carried in your arms, I’m pretty sure there would not be a problem. I see small dogs in stores and  even large dogs in cafes all the time in Paris.  Have fun!!!


----------



## JulesB68

Unfortunately, being a border terrier, she's a small (ish) dog with a large personality! Certainly not a handbag dog, even if that handbag is a birkin!! She's well behaved most of the time but is always excited to meet new people. It's such a lovely part of her personality that I didn't wish to quash it with training, but sometimes it would be useful if she would just sit nice & quietly!


----------



## hopiko

Rhl2987 said:


> I purchased the new guilloche and pave bracelet, which is on its way to be sized. I'm now also considering the guilloche sweet watch, which is a stunning piece, but I would only want one of the two. I wear one of my three VA bracelets everyday. I normally wear my Apple watch but the sweet watch is so gorgeous and a special piece!
> 
> I'd love some advice in picking between the two! Any sweet watch owners have advice or thoughts to share?



I tried on the guilloche sweet watch today and it is absolutely stunning.  I have the guilloche bracelet but i think it would stack really nicely with the watch!   iIt is a really special piece, much nicer in real life than photos!  If you can swing it, you should get it!!!!


----------



## Rhl2987

hopiko said:


> I tried on the guilloche sweet watch today and it is absolutely stunning.  I have the guilloche bracelet but i think it would stack really nicely with the watch!   iIt is a really special piece, much nicer in real life than photos!  If you can swing it, you should get it!!!!


Oh no!!  Any pictures? I stuck with the bracelet but now I’m worried I may want both!


----------



## hopiko

Rhl2987 said:


> Oh no!!  Any pictures? I stuck with the bracelet but now I’m worried I may want both!


I will try to post some tomorrow maybe....the yellow MOP, the Pave, the Guilloché.....all together...what is not to love??!!!

Your bracelet is stunning ...so big congrats on that!!! I didn’t consider it as I have the 5 motif already!


----------



## Rhl2987

hopiko said:


> I will try to post some tomorrow maybe....the yellow MOP, the Pave, the Guilloché.....all together...what is not to love??!!!
> 
> Your bracelet is stunning ...so big congrats on that!!! I didn’t consider it as I have the 5 motif already!


Thank you! I will have both


----------



## Rami00

Ladies and Gents,
I would like to pick your brains..
Attaching pic for your reference. I feel like yellow gold is missing in my collection. Initially, I was planning to buy Perlée clover bracelet in white gold but now I am having second thoughts. Not that it matters but my Perlée clover ring is in white gold but I am kinda considering yellow gold bracelet. I also want to add Perlée pavé one row in white, butterfly earrings (yellow sapphire) and vintage alhambra pavé earrings down the road.
What do you guys think? How does my collection look with all these addition? Am I all over the place?


----------



## hopiko

Rami00 said:


> Ladies and Gents,
> I would like to pick your brains..
> Attaching pic for your reference. I feel like yellow gold is missing in my collection. Initially, I was planning to buy Perlée clover bracelet in white gold but now I am having second thoughts. Not that it matters but my Perlée clover ring is in white gold but I am kinda considering yellow gold bracelet. I also want to add Perlée pavé one row in white, butterfly earrings (yellow sapphire) and vintage alhambra pavé earrings down the road.
> What do you guys think? How does my collection look with all these addition? Am I all over the place?



Gorgeous collection!!!

 What about adding the Perlee single row diamond in WG and Perlee clover in YG or PG.  Both would look amazing as a stack as well as worn with your current pieces! 

I can’t wait to see what you pick!


----------



## lisawhit

Rami00 said:


> Ladies and Gents,
> I would like to pick your brains..
> Attaching pic for your reference. I feel like yellow gold is missing in my collection. Initially, I was planning to buy Perlée clover bracelet in white gold but now I am having second thoughts. Not that it matters but my Perlée clover ring is in white gold but I am kinda considering yellow gold bracelet. I also want to add Perlée pavé one row in white, butterfly earrings (yellow sapphire) and vintage alhambra pavé earrings down the road.
> What do you guys think? How does my collection look with all these addition? Am I all over the place?


I would get the perlee clover and perlee single row diamond bracelets in the same color gold...I personally think it gives more of an elegant look while stacked together...


----------



## gagabag

Rami00 said:


> Ladies and Gents,
> I would like to pick your brains..
> Attaching pic for your reference. I feel like yellow gold is missing in my collection. Initially, I was planning to buy Perlée clover bracelet in white gold but now I am having second thoughts. Not that it matters but my Perlée clover ring is in white gold but I am kinda considering yellow gold bracelet. I also want to add Perlée pavé one row in white, butterfly earrings (yellow sapphire) and vintage alhambra pavé earrings down the road.
> What do you guys think? How does my collection look with all these addition? Am I all over the place?


I started with strictly WG in VCA but it’s really hard to stick to it as the other colours are too hard to resist! Now I’m all over the place too! The butterfly yellow sapphire is on my line up so I’m biased.


----------



## gagabag

hopiko said:


> I will try to post some tomorrow maybe....the yellow MOP, the Pave, the Guilloché.....all together...what is not to love??!!!
> 
> Your bracelet is stunning ...so big congrats on that!!! I didn’t consider it as I have the 5 motif already!


Yes! Photos please! I need some enabling photos. I’m drawn to it and can’t decide yet! I’m on the fence with it being quartz...


----------



## Mali_

Rami00 said:


> Ladies and Gents,
> I would like to pick your brains..
> Attaching pic for your reference. I feel like yellow gold is missing in my collection. Initially, I was planning to buy Perlée clover bracelet in white gold but now I am having second thoughts. Not that it matters but my Perlée clover ring is in white gold but I am kinda considering yellow gold bracelet. I also want to add Perlée pavé one row in white, butterfly earrings (yellow sapphire) and vintage alhambra pavé earrings down the road.
> What do you guys think? How does my collection look with all these addition? Am I all over the place?


Your collection is amazing and based on the beauties you have collected already, I’d get white gold. Perhaps buy yellow gold pieces outside of Perlee?


----------



## innerpeace85

Mali_ said:


> Your collection is amazing and based on the beauties you have collected already, I’d get white gold. Perhaps buy yellow gold pieces outside of Perlee?


+1


----------



## Rhl2987

@Rami00 I’m guessing that you want to and will enjoy mixing and matching metals? I am not as comfortable with this, but likely would be more so if I had a piece that combined metals like your stunning  Neoud ring. I would get the Perlee clover in yellow gold and the perlee pave single row in either yellow or white gold. You could do the VA pave earrings in yellow gold since you have the Frivole and Victoria in white gold already. Do you want anything in pink gold?

Interested to see what you pick! Anything will be stunning.


----------



## rk4265

I think the perlee clover bracelet in yellow gold is stunning.


----------



## Mali_

VCA at 2:35:


----------



## Hobbiezm

Rami00 said:


> Ladies and Gents,
> I would like to pick your brains..
> Attaching pic for your reference. I feel like yellow gold is missing in my collection. Initially, I was planning to buy Perlée clover bracelet in white gold but now I am having second thoughts. Not that it matters but my Perlée clover ring is in white gold but I am kinda considering yellow gold bracelet. I also want to add Perlée pavé one row in white, butterfly earrings (yellow sapphire) and vintage alhambra pavé earrings down the road.
> What do you guys think? How does my collection look with all these addition? Am I all over the place?



I think yellow gold perlee would look amazing. I do think mixing complimentary pieces with white/ yellow/ and rose gold in fact accentuates the item... with your stunning collection , the perlee bracelet would tie your beautiful ring and that way you can spring board into other pieces down the line.

But as we all know - one cannot go wrong with VCA good luck deciding


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,
Does anybody own both Vintage Alhambra earrings and Frivole earrings in pave YG? Is it too similar to own both of them in YG pave? 
Thanks!


----------



## lynne_ross

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> Does anybody own both Vintage Alhambra earrings and Frivole earrings in pave YG? Is it too similar to own both of them in YG pave?
> Thanks!


Would love to hear answer to this. I have yg pave frivole and I still want yg pave vintage. I wear the frivoles out and about and not just for special occasions. So feel I would wear the vintage s lot too.


----------



## innerpeace85

lynne_ross said:


> Would love to hear answer to this. I have yg pave frivole and I still want yg pave vintage. I wear the frivoles out and about and not just for special occasions. So feel I would wear the vintage s lot too.


I have the vintage Alhambra pave in YG. Since they are flat , I feel they are not too blingy and I do wear it work. Frivoles are super blingy due to three dimensional effect - I would still wear them everyday but not when I want to be understated. 
Also I plan to get Lotus and/or Socrates in WG so not getting Frivole in WG. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## lynne_ross

padmaraman_1985 said:


> I have the vintage Alhambra pave in YG. Since they are flat , I feel they are not too blingy and I do wear it work. Frivoles are super blingy due to three dimensional effect - I would still wear them everyday but not when I want to be understated.
> Also I plan to get Lotus and/or Socrates in WG so not getting Frivole in WG.
> Hope this helps!


That is my plan too! To get lotus small one day as my wg option. 
I believe I feel the same as you. I wear my frivoles for work, dress up and even everyday wear. But I wish I had the vintage as a toned down version for everyday. I also do not wear a necklace with my frivoles whereas I feel I could wear the vintage pave earrings with my motif necklaces. I considered the guilloche but I don’t love them with the stone motif necklaces and I have the hammered yg that I wear a lot so they would just not match. 
Ok looks like I need no more convincing and should pull the trigger on the pave vintage.


----------



## 911snowball

lynne, you have said it well- the pave VA is a toned down version of pave perfect for anything and goes beautifully with motif necklaces. I have the pave VA in yg and the pave frivoles in wg and fully intend to get the pave frivoles in yg  in  the future. I it is a gorgeous earring and they look different enough to justify both.  The pave VA is light, and as you said pave but flat pave so it is more low key for sure.  They are also light and beyond comfortable.  If I didn't already have the wg small lotus, I would think about adding the wg pave VA as well.  Bottom line, I highly recommend that you purchase the pave VA. They are my most worn earring.


----------



## lynne_ross

911snowball said:


> lynne, you have said it well- the pave VA is a toned down version of pave perfect for anything and goes beautifully with motif necklaces. I have the pave VA in yg and the pave frivoles in wg and fully intend to get the pave frivoles in yg  in  the future. I it is a gorgeous earring and they look different enough to justify both.  The pave VA is light, and as you said pave but flat pave so it is more low key for sure.  They are also light and beyond comfortable.  If I didn't already have the wg small lotus, I would think about adding the wg pave VA as well.  Bottom line, I highly recommend that you purchase the pave VA. They are my most worn earring.


Thanks for your feedback this is great to hear!


----------



## 911snowball

Resistance was futile...


----------



## klynneann

911snowball said:


> View attachment 4542994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resistance was futile...


So lovely!!


----------



## Rhl2987

911snowball said:


> View attachment 4542994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resistance was futile...


Incredibly stunning. Congratulations!!


----------



## hopiko

911snowball said:


> View attachment 4542994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resistance was futile...


!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!
 It is absolutely AMAZING on you! 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## puravida

Hello! Can you guys help me decide between the rose gold and yellow gold perlee signature?? Thx!!


----------



## Mali_

Just WW


911snowball said:


> View attachment 4542994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resistance was futile...


----------



## Mali_

puravida said:


> Hello! Can you guys help me decide between the rose gold and yellow gold perlee signature?? Thx!!


Both? 

I’m no help in these matters.


----------



## nycmamaofone

puravida said:


> Hello! Can you guys help me decide between the rose gold and yellow gold perlee signature?? Thx!!



I like the yellow gold. Is the JUC yours too? If so I think the two look better together since it’s in the same metal.


----------



## innerpeace85

911snowball said:


> View attachment 4542994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resistance was futile...


Stunning! Congrats on the beautiful piece


----------



## puravida

nycmamaofone said:


> I like the yellow gold. Is the JUC yours too? If so I think the two look better together since it’s in the same metal.


Yes! The JUC is rose gold though, and I have a cartier love in yellow and cartier love cuff in white that aren’t pictured here... i can’t decide on yellow or rose...


----------



## baghagg

puravida said:


> Yes! The JUC is rose gold though, and I have a cartier love in yellow and cartier love cuff in white that aren’t pictured here... i can’t decide on yellow or rose...



I too have a rose gold JUC, and I purchased the Perlee Signature in rose gold as well.  To me, the Signature's vibe is so feminine, and the rose gold really accentuates this aspect.  Having said that, I recently saw a picture here on the forum of the Perlee Signature in white gold and it was stunning all by itself!  GL!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Ye


puravida said:


> Hello! Can you guys help me decide between the rose gold and yellow gold perlee signature?? Thx!!


i prefer yellow on you. I feel the rose might blend too much with your skin tone. Yellow might pop a little more.


----------



## nicole0612

Congratulations, Snowball! I’m so happy for you! This is really the most stunning piece.


----------



## diva lee

Does anyone know if the small cosmos earrings can be special ordered in yellow gold?


----------



## Bee-licious

puravida said:


> Hello! Can you guys help me decide between the rose gold and yellow gold perlee signature?? Thx!!


I think YG pops more on your skin tone


----------



## luckylove

Both bracelets look great  on you, but I am partial to the rose gold. Truly, you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## DreamingPink

Bee-licious said:


> I think YG pops more on your skin tone


+1


----------



## rk4265

puravida said:


> Hello! Can you guys help me decide between the rose gold and yellow gold perlee signature?? Thx!!


Yellow


----------



## jimmie staton

Yellow
"J!m"


----------



## allure244

puravida said:


> Hello! Can you guys help me decide between the rose gold and yellow gold perlee signature?? Thx!!


Another vote for yellow gold. I agree with others that it stands out more with your skin tone and the rose gold blends in.


----------



## PennyD2911

puravida said:


> Hello! Can you guys help me decide between the rose gold and yellow gold perlee signature?? Thx!!


Yellow


----------



## veeleigh

911snowball said:


> View attachment 4542994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resistance was futile...


Beautiful! And is that a Robot skirt? Die!


----------



## chiaoapple

Rhl2987 said:


> I purchased the new guilloche and pave bracelet, which is on its way to be sized. I'm now also considering the guilloche sweet watch, which is a stunning piece, but I would only want one of the two. I wear one of my three VA bracelets everyday. I normally wear my Apple watch but the sweet watch is so gorgeous and a special piece!
> 
> I'd love some advice in picking between the two! Any sweet watch owners have advice or thoughts to share?


I saw the sweet watch online and have been restraining myself from visiting the boutique to try it on (already too many purchases this year), but can't stop thinking about it! 
Have you gone to try it on? It does seem more "special" than a bracelet. Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Rhl2987

chiaoapple said:


> I saw the sweet watch online and have been restraining myself from visiting the boutique to try it on (already too many purchases this year), but can't stop thinking about it!
> Have you gone to try it on? It does seem more "special" than a bracelet. Let us know what you decide!


I have not tried it on yet but I decided to stick with the bracelet. I love it and it is stunning, so I think I made the right choice. The watch is amazing though!


----------



## surfer

Rhl2987 said:


> I have not tried it on yet but I decided to stick with the bracelet. I love it and it is stunning, so I think I made the right choice. The watch is amazing though!


Would love to see pics of the sweet watch!


----------



## gagabag

I love the sweet watch but it’s quartz. I wish they’d make a similar bracelet...


----------



## TankerToad

911snowball said:


> View attachment 4542994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resistance was futile...


Omg 
Beyond Spectacular 
Love ❤️


----------



## TankerToad

hopiko said:


> I tried on the guilloche sweet watch today and it is absolutely stunning.  I have the guilloche bracelet but i think it would stack really nicely with the watch!   iIt is a really special piece, much nicer in real life than photos!  If you can swing it, you should get it!!!!


Good to know 
Thank you for this post 
Haven’t had time to see the watch yet 
Is it super small ?


----------



## hopiko

TankerToad said:


> Good to know
> Thank you for this post
> Haven’t had time to see the watch yet
> Is it super small ?


HI Friend!  It is really beautiful. It is the same size as the Lapis and Turquoise watches.  All the motifs (guilloche, pave and yellow MOP) are VA size...the face is magic size.  The face has a guilloche “look”  but is is more matte than shiny, so that you can read the watch.


----------



## Candy Floss

Hi, I have posted this in the Guilloche forum, posting it here again to gather more opinions from all of you. 
I currently owned:
VA 10 motifs in YG
VA Onyx Holiday pendant
Frivole YG Mini earrings
Guilloche 5 motifs bracelet
I need help deciding on what to add to my collection. 
1. Guilloche earrings + Sweet Onyx earrings
2. VA Onyx earrings + Guilloche pendant
3. Just onyx earrings, VA or Sweet
4. Guilloche earrings + Onyx 5 motifs bracelet
5. Open to other suggestion
I prefer the classic, simple and elegant look.
Thank you.


----------



## veroliz

Candy Floss said:


> Hi, I have posted this in the Guilloche forum, posting it here again to gather more opinions from all of you.
> I currently owned:
> VA 10 motifs in YG
> VA Onyx Holiday pendant
> Frivole YG Mini earrings
> Guilloche 5 motifs bracelet
> I need help deciding on what to add to my collection.
> 1. Guilloche earrings + Sweet Onyx earrings
> 2. VA Onyx earrings + Guilloche pendant
> 3. Just onyx earrings, VA or Sweet
> 4. Guilloche earrings + Onyx 5 motifs bracelet
> 5. Open to other suggestion
> I prefer the classic, simple and elegant look.
> Thank you.


Option 4 - guilloche earrings and onyx 5 motif


----------



## Parisluxury

Candy Floss said:


> Hi, I have posted this in the Guilloche forum, posting it here again to gather more opinions from all of you.
> I currently owned:
> VA 10 motifs in YG
> VA Onyx Holiday pendant
> Frivole YG Mini earrings
> Guilloche 5 motifs bracelet
> I need help deciding on what to add to my collection.
> 1. Guilloche earrings + Sweet Onyx earrings
> 2. VA Onyx earrings + Guilloche pendant
> 3. Just onyx earrings, VA or Sweet
> 4. Guilloche earrings + Onyx 5 motifs bracelet
> 5. Open to other suggestion
> I prefer the classic, simple and elegant look.
> Thank you.



Are you planning to wear matching items? If so, I would choose 2 (and I would consider onyx ring instead of earrings for variety - looks like you have no ring in your collection).

If you are not too concerned about matching your current collection, how about something completely different like perlee bracelet, a pave item eg pave VA earrings or a ring (between the finger rings)?


----------



## Parisluxury

Anyway I am also contemplating a purchase as I’m in Aus and the price increase is imminent!

I have a tiny collection of 2 VCA items - VA MOP pendant and VA 10 motif Guillouche.

My choices are:

1. Guillouche bracelet (which I can wear on its own or extend my necklace)
2. Perlee bracelet (or should I save up for the clover bracelet which is what I really want but this may take a year or two).
3. Pave diamonds in sweet size (I love the VA size except my earlobes are quite small and the backings show from the front - do any of you guys have this problem?)
4. VA 5 motif bracelet in a stone - Malachite or MOP? 
Any others? 

Anyway, it is clear that I like too many things and obviously I don’t think I can try everything on so want to have a good idea of what I want before visiting the store. Let me know your advice!


----------



## Candy Floss

Parisluxury said:


> Anyway I am also contemplating a purchase as I’m in Aus and the price increase is imminent!
> 
> I have a tiny collection of 2 VCA items - VA MOP pendant and VA 10 motif Guillouche.
> 
> My choices are:
> 
> 1. Guillouche bracelet (which I can wear on its own or extend my necklace)
> 2. Perlee bracelet (or should I save up for the clover bracelet which is what I really want but this may take a year or two).
> 3. Pave diamonds in sweet size (I love the VA size except my earlobes are quite small and the backings show from the front - do any of you guys have this problem?)
> 4. VA 5 motif bracelet in a stone - Malachite or MOP?
> Any others?
> 
> Anyway, it is clear that I like too many things and obviously I don’t think I can try everything on so want to have a good idea of what I want before visiting the store. Let me know your advice!


I am fine with both matching or mixing and prefer to only wear 2 matching items at one time. From your options, I will choose to get the Guilloche bracelet first, you can wear it on its own, with the 10 motifs or extend the necklace.
If you like the perlee clover, then save for it rather than getting the perlee bracelet now.
About the earrings, I am also in a dilemma between the Sweet and Vintage size.
You can enjoy the Guilloche bracelet and decide later whether you want more bracelets.
Hope this helps.


----------



## chiaoapple

Parisluxury said:


> Anyway I am also contemplating a purchase as I’m in Aus and the price increase is imminent!
> 
> ...
> 
> Anyway, it is clear that I like too many things and obviously I don’t think I can try everything on so want to have a good idea of what I want before visiting the store. Let me know your advice!


Please don't think you can only try on a few items and not everything on your list! The VCA boutiques I have been to all have friendly SAs who are happy to help customers try on various items. My SA even shows me things (very expensive high jewelry things) that she knows I am not going to buy, just because she thinks the items are really beautiful and want to share with me. Just let the SA know what is on your list of "maybes" and that you want to try on to compare. If unfortunately you get an unhelpful SA, take your business elsewhere.
On to your choices: my votes go to guilloche bracelet (I have the 10 and 5 motifs and enjoy linking them up), and the perlee clover bracelet. I got the signature bracelets before I got my clovers (definitely took saving up), but I did so because I truly liked the signature ones as well, and clover was just on top. But as it seems you only put the signature on your list as a more affordable stand-in for the clover, I suggest that you wait for what you really want!


----------



## 911snowball

+1 chiaoapple!  My SA is such a treasure- she knows how much I love the pieces and she encourages me just to try on when I am in the boutique.  No pressure to purchase, we share a sincere appreciation for VCA.  By the way, she was my SA back in the day when I was just starting out in my collecting journey and I could afford not much each year.  But, patience is always a virtue and I have increased my purchases over the years (and years and years!) and I am fiercely loyal to her.  She seems to know exactly what my next piece should be even before I do!


----------



## TankerToad

911snowball said:


> +1 chiaoapple!  My SA is such a treasure- she knows how much I love the pieces and she encourages me just to try on when I am in the boutique.  No pressure to purchase, we share a sincere appreciation for VCA.  By the way, she was my SA back in the day when I was just starting out in my collecting journey and I could afford not much each year.  But, patience is always a virtue and I have increased my purchases over the years (and years and years!) and I am fiercely loyal to her.  She seems to know exactly what my next piece should be even before I do!


Love this post!


----------



## muhahaha666

Hi guys, 
I am currently looking buy the Estelle Platinum wedding band with diamonds and the Perlee clovers ring in the medium model. Does anyone own these rings? What are the pros and cons? Does anyone know if VCA rings tend to run small like Cartier does? I wear a size 51 for the Cartier love wedding band, but it is a little loose but size 50 was a little tight.
Thanks.


----------



## milodrinker

Hi guys, is there anywhere on this forum where I can authenticate a piece of VCA necklace?


----------



## rk4265

Hi guys. I love the vintage earrings but I’m afraid they are too heavy for my earlobes. Has anyone ever had the clasp in the back removed for it to turn into a stud? Just to make it lighter


----------



## kimber418

I love the yellow gold on you!


----------



## EpiFanatic

rk4265 said:


> Hi guys. I love the vintage earrings but I’m afraid they are too heavy for my earlobes. Has anyone ever had the clasp in the back removed for it to turn into a stud? Just to make it lighter


Be careful doing that. Because the earrings are heavy the clip helps support the earring. Without it the earring may drag on your piercing.


----------



## Phoenix123

rk4265 said:


> Hi guys. I love the vintage earrings but I’m afraid they are too heavy for my earlobes. Has anyone ever had the clasp in the back removed for it to turn into a stud? Just to make it lighter



I'm one that doesn't like heavy earring and tend to wear only studs and not dangly earrings.  Before I bought the VCA Vintage and Magic earrings, I was very worried they would be too heavy.  Turned out they're not at all.  But you MUST have the clasps "adjusted" or loosened so they'd be comfortable for you to wear.  Otherwise, they'd "pinch" and be painful to wear.  I had both my Alhambra earrings adjusted 2-3 times before they were comfy to wear (so comfy that sometimes I forget I have them on).  My Lotus earrings, however, still need to be adjusted again as they still pinch a little.


----------



## surfer

I had mine converted from necklace to a stud and love them. They sit fine on my ears


----------



## surfer

rk4265 said:


> Hi guys. I love the vintage earrings but I’m afraid they are too heavy for my earlobes. Has anyone ever had the clasp in the back removed for it to turn into a stud? Just to make it lighter



See my post above please


----------



## rk4265

surfer said:


> See my post above please


So beautiful. Did you have van Cleef do that for you?


----------



## rk4265

Phoenix123 said:


> I'm one that doesn't like heavy earring and tend to wear only studs and not dangly earrings.  Before I bought the VCA Vintage and Magic earrings, I was very worried they would be too heavy.  Turned out they're not at all.  But you MUST have the clasps "adjusted" or loosened so they'd be comfortable for you to wear.  Otherwise, they'd "pinch" and be painful to wear.  I had both my Alhambra earrings adjusted 2-3 times before they were comfy to wear (so comfy that sometimes I forget I have them on).  My Lotus earrings, however, still need to be adjusted again as they still pinch a little.


The vintage earrings pulled my lobe down a bit and also drooped. The drooping I can fix with the sticker in the back but the pulling bothers me


----------



## surfer

rk4265 said:


> So beautiful. Did you have van Cleef do that for you?


No I got our family jeweler to do it


----------



## Hobbiezm

surfer said:


> View attachment 4550951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had mine converted from necklace to a stud and love them. They sit fine on my ears


 these are simply divine !! ❤️


----------



## 911snowball

surfer, brilliant idea for the pink earrings.  Just gorgeous.


----------



## Phoenix123

rk4265 said:


> The vintage earrings pulled my lobe down a bit and also drooped. The drooping I can fix with the sticker in the back but the pulling bothers me



Have you tried the plastic backings that you can get for free from VCA?  They really help with both the drooping and pulling.


----------



## surfer

Huge surprise by my amazing SA at the new vip section in our local boutique. Didn’t expect this at all. Got to try many pretty pieces too.


----------



## pigleto972001

Tried on a few pieces at the place vendome. The SA said there will be a price increase October 1. They had two price tags. I’m a bit late to the game but is there a price change in the US ?


----------



## JewelryLover101

pigleto972001 said:


> Tried on a few pieces at the place vendome. The SA said there will be a price increase October 1. They had two price tags. I’m a bit late to the game but is there a price change in the US ?


There is a discussion on this in the worldwide prices thread and a separate 2019 price increase thread.  It sounds like there is no consensus as to whether there will be an increase in the US, but most posts seem to indicate that there will not be (or at least it hasn't been officially announced).


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks !! My vca SA here in us said no changes. Phew


----------



## LanaA

Does anyone know how hard it is to get a custom size? I want to purchase another btf butterfly, not right now but soon, and they don't have any sizes (UK Site) for the one i want. I emailed the customer service asking if for future reference, how would i go about doing that. I didn't get an actual answer to that qx. So any ladies that had their size out of stock, did you get it custom made?


----------



## carlinha

Good morning ladies... do you know if the guilloche is a limited piece or will it be part of the permanent collection?  Thank you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

carlinha said:


> Good morning ladies... do you know if the guilloche is a limited piece or will it be part of the permanent collection?  Thank you!


I believe it's permanent.


----------



## carlinha

Notorious Pink said:


> I believe it's permanent.


Thank you!


----------



## 7777777

LanaA said:


> Does anyone know how hard it is to get a custom size? I want to purchase another btf butterfly, not right now but soon, and they don't have any sizes (UK Site) for the one i want. I emailed the customer service asking if for future reference, how would i go about doing that. I didn't get an actual answer to that qx. So any ladies that had their size out of stock, did you get it custom made?


I was quoted several months last time I ordered, arrived in a month or two, do not recall exactly but much sooner than promised.
Interested in another piece now, told would arrive in 6 months.


----------



## Toronto24

I have the Estelle wedding band and I love it. There are no cons! I don’t know how to compare the sizing though to Cartier as I don’t have any Cartier rings.


----------



## Mali_

Lovely pieces:


----------



## LanaA

7777777 said:


> I was quoted several months last time I ordered, arrived in a month or two, do not recall exactly but much sooner than promised.
> Interested in another piece now, told would arrive in 6 months.


Oh good to hear! Thank you


----------



## Alena21

Tried the new SA watch in VCA today: the one with guilloche face, diamond, yellow MOP and guilloche motives. It can be seen much better on the video I took but can't post here. I'm going to upload it on my IG. It is a very glamorous piece. I rather like it.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4556274


----------



## hopiko

carlinha said:


> Good morning ladies... do you know if the guilloche is a limited piece or will it be part of the permanent collection?  Thank you!


Hi Dear!  I was told that it is intended to be permanent but they are having trouble with the demand.    I was also told that I should buy now/think later in case that “permanent” isn’t really permanent due to manufacturing challenges.  While that could be a sales tactic, it would be very uncharacteristic of my wonderful SA.  Nonetheless, I didn’t need an excuse as I bought the full set as soon as I could...LOL!  

The alternating pave 20 motif that @Notorious Pink is considering and @911snowball just bought/modeled is incredibly beautiful too (but would crush my college fund...Oops)


----------



## Bee-licious

Phoenix123 said:


> Have you tried the plastic backings that you can get for free from VCA?  They really help with both the drooping and pulling.


I’ll have to ask for these! I was starting to see my large frivoles droop a bit


----------



## carlinha

hopiko said:


> Hi Dear!  I was told that it is intended to be permanent but they are having trouble with the demand.    I was also told that I should buy now/think later in case that “permanent” isn’t really permanent due to manufacturing challenges.  While that could be a sales tactic, it would be very uncharacteristic of my wonderful SA.  Nonetheless, I didn’t need an excuse as I bought the full set as soon as I could...LOL!
> 
> The alternating pave 20 motif that @Notorious Pink is considering and @911snowball just bought/modeled is incredibly beautiful too (but would crush my college fund...Oops)


These were my concerns exactly!!  Hopefully the guilloche/pave 5 motif bracelet will still be around next year!


----------



## TankerToad

hopiko said:


> Hi Dear!  I was told that it is intended to be permanent but they are having trouble with the demand.    I was also told that I should buy now/think later in case that “permanent” isn’t really permanent due to manufacturing challenges.  While that could be a sales tactic, it would be very uncharacteristic of my wonderful SA.  Nonetheless, I didn’t need an excuse as I bought the full set as soon as I could...LOL!
> 
> I've heard exactly this as well.
> Congrats Hopiko~
> Horrah!


----------



## zoesassynuo

hopiko said:


> Hi Dear!  I was told that it is intended to be permanent but they are having trouble with the demand.    I was also told that I should buy now/think later in case that “permanent” isn’t really permanent due to manufacturing challenges.  While that could be a sales tactic, it would be very uncharacteristic of my wonderful SA.  Nonetheless, I didn’t need an excuse as I bought the full set as soon as I could...LOL!
> 
> The alternating pave 20 motif that @Notorious Pink is considering and @911snowball just bought/modeled is incredibly beautiful too (but would crush my college fund...Oops)



I got told the same thing today too. It is not from the SA I deal with as she wasn’t in today, I don’t think it is a sales tactic as I told him I put down a deposit for the guilloche last month to be picked up in Nov (my bday month and my first VCA! So exciting!)

Really hope there be a piece available for me if it does become limited or even stop production


----------



## mokolya

Hey guys..
I'm dying for they grey mother of pearl holiday pendant..
Where should I look online? I've never tried buying pre loved items and am a bit lost as where to look..what are some trusted sites? 
Has anyone come across one lately?


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,
I have another dilemma!
I have Frivole pave earrings in YG and MOP+ Guilloche - vintage earrings, bracelet, Perlee clover ring. I am thinking about getting the Frivole BTF ring next. Do I get the ring in mirror polish or pave in YG? Mirror polish - easier to wear everyday, isn't matchy matchy with the Frivole pave 
Pave - very blingy and stunning.
Which one should I go for?
Thanks!


----------



## lynne_ross

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> I have another dilemma!
> I have Frivole pave earrings in YG and MOP+ Guilloche - vintage earrings, bracelet, Perlee clover ring. I am thinking about getting the Frivole BTF ring next. Do I get the ring in mirror polish or pave in YG? Mirror polish - easier to wear everyday, isn't matchy matchy with the Frivole pave
> Pave - very blingy and stunning.
> Which one should I go for?
> Thanks!


I am in similar situation - have yg pave frivoles. I have decided to get the mirror btf frivole ring. I found it more stunning than the pave version. I think it is due to the double flower - the pave version makes it hard to see it is 2 flowers to my eye. I also want it for daily wear since I wear my earrings a lot and the pave is a bit too bling for daily wear since my hand feels more visible. I am instead going to get another pave ring - undecided but would consider the lotus as a special occations piece. 
You can’t go wrong though - both are gorgeous.


----------



## nycmamaofone

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> I have another dilemma!
> I have Frivole pave earrings in YG and MOP+ Guilloche - vintage earrings, bracelet, Perlee clover ring. I am thinking about getting the Frivole BTF ring next. Do I get the ring in mirror polish or pave in YG? Mirror polish - easier to wear everyday, isn't matchy matchy with the Frivole pave
> Pave - very blingy and stunning.
> Which one should I go for?
> Thanks!



I would go for the plain YG—I think it looks amazing this way on the finger and would make it more wearable. The pave one feels like a special-occasion only ring. The mirror finish is so gorgeous and would diversify your collection. Are you planning on wearing them together or separately?


----------



## innerpeace85

lynne_ross said:


> I am in similar situation - have yg pave frivoles. I have decided to get the mirror btf frivole ring. I found it more stunning than the pave version. I think it is due to the double flower - the pave version makes it hard to see it is 2 flowers to my eye. I also want it for daily wear since I wear my earrings a lot and the pave is a bit too bling for daily wear since my hand feels more visible. I am instead going to get another pave ring - undecided but would consider the lotus as a special occations piece.
> You can’t go wrong though - both are gorgeous.





nycmamaofone said:


> I would go for the plain YG—I think it looks amazing this way on the finger and would make it more wearable. The pave one feels like a special-occasion only ring. The mirror finish is so gorgeous and would diversify your collection. Are you planning on wearing them together or separately?



Thanks for the replies.
@nycmamaofone and @lynne_ross - I plan on them wearing on a regular basis including work. I won't be wearing them with the pave Frivole for work though. For special occasions, I can wear them together but not be too matchy as well.


----------



## Dancing Pandas

I'm new to vca. If I'm looking for a pendant that can be worn in the shower and basically never take off, which would you recommend?


----------



## DS2006

Dancing Pandas said:


> I'm new to vca. If I'm looking for a pendant that can be worn in the shower and basically never take off, which would you recommend?



Basically it would need to be solid gold with no stones, such as the yellow or rose gold vintage alhambra pendant. Even with solid gold, it would need to be taken off periodically (once a week) to be cleaned. Soap scum will build up over time if you shower in it.


----------



## gagabag

Hi all! I’m curious to know which earrings you wear 24-7? I am thinking of getting a pair that I can bring when travelling, when I don’t need to remove them? I have the frivole pave and non pave but because they are 3 dimensional, they are a bit uncomfortable to wear that long.


----------



## Chanbal

gagabag said:


> Hi all! I’m curious to know which earrings you wear 24-7? I am thinking of getting a pair that I can bring when travelling, when I don’t need to remove them? I have the frivole pave and non pave but because they are 3 dimensional, they are a bit uncomfortable to wear that long.


The Vintage Alhambra earrings are very comfortable and great for traveling, but I wouldn't sleep with them.


----------



## JewelryLover101

mokolya said:


> Hey guys..
> I'm dying for they grey mother of pearl holiday pendant..
> Where should I look online? I've never tried buying pre loved items and am a bit lost as where to look..what are some trusted sites?
> Has anyone come across one lately?



I bought mine pre-loved on eBay about six months ago.  There are a few reputable resellers on eBay (I have had luck with some based in Japan which I understand has very strict counterfeiting laws), but of course eBay always is tricky.  I have sent my pre-loved pendants in to VCA to have lengthened (and thus get some reassurance that they are indeed authentic).  I have also seen the grey MOP pendant on Fashionphile and The Real Real in the past few months.  These are reputable resellers, particularly Fashionphile.


----------



## say brooke

What looks good with a Perlee clover RG bangle? I would like to stack it but am so confused as to what looks good!
Please suggest/ recommend


----------



## jimmie staton

say brooke said:


> What looks good with a Perlee clover RG bangle? I would like to stack it but am so confused as to what looks good!
> Please suggest/ recommend


Everything and anything and nothing... You already have the cream of the crop !  lol. What bracelets are you considering ? I need to get a sense of your style... your style might be different from mine.
"J!m"


----------



## mokolya

JewelryLover101 said:


> I bought mine pre-loved on eBay about six months ago.  There are a few reputable resellers on eBay (I have had luck with some based in Japan which I understand has very strict counterfeiting laws), but of course eBay always is tricky.  I have sent my pre-loved pendants in to VCA to have lengthened (and thus get some reassurance that they are indeed authentic).  I have also seen the grey MOP pendant on Fashionphile and The Real Real in the past few months.  These are reputable resellers, particularly Fashionphile.


 Thanks for the info. Much appreciated
I've seen one on Ebay but I don't think I'm brave enough to try


----------



## Chanbal

mokolya said:


> Hey guys..
> I'm dying for they grey mother of pearl holiday pendant..
> Where should I look online? I've never tried buying pre loved items and am a bit lost as where to look..what are some trusted sites?
> Has anyone come across one lately?


The seller myluckydiamonds on ebay has one for $7.5K, this seller has 100% positive feedback. You can also look at Yoogis and Ann's fabulous finds. Yoogis had one not long ago, so keep checking the site. I also considered getting a grey MOP at some point, but decided to prioritize lapis.  Good luck and let us know if you get one.


----------



## JewelryLover101

Chanbal said:


> The seller myluckydiamonds on ebay has one for $7.5K, this seller has 100% positive feedback. You can also look at Yoogis and Ann's fabulous finds. Yoogis had one not long ago, so keep checking the site. I also considered getting a grey MOP at some point, but decided to prioritize lapis.  Good luck and let us know if you get one.


Yes, that eBay seller is very reputable.  Their prices tend to be outrageous, however, with little willingness to move.  They have had that pendant for about a year now.

Also, I personally would be careful with Ann’s Fabulous Finds.  They have a great reputation on here, but they sold a pink 2015 holiday pendant a while back that was clearly a fake.  Bottom line, you just have to be carful and know what you’re looking at!


----------



## mokolya

Chanbal said:


> The seller myluckydiamonds on ebay has one for $7.5K, this seller has 100% positive feedback. You can also look at Yoogis and Ann's fabulous finds. Yoogis had one not long ago, so keep checking the site. I also considered getting a grey MOP at some point, but decided to prioritize lapis.  Good luck and let us know if you get one.


Oh my..thanks for the info. I'll keep an eye on those sites..
 I've contacted the ebay seller..sadly, they wouldn't budge on the price.
$7.5k is way above what I'm willing to pay.



JewelryLover101 said:


> Yes, that eBay seller is very reputable.  Their prices tend to be outrageous, however, with little willingness to move.  They have had that pendant for about a year now.
> 
> Also, I personally would be careful with Ann’s Fabulous Finds.  They have a great reputation on here, but they sold a pink 2015 holiday pendant a while back that was clearly a fake.  Bottom line, you just have to be carful and know what you’re looking at!



I know what you mean about being careful..that's why I wanted the advice..the idea of buying something his valuable without being sure scares me..I wish I could just buy one off one of my friends!


----------



## 911snowball

guilloche bracelet today- I love the sparkle of this collection


----------



## TankerToad

911snowball said:


> guilloche bracelet today- I love the sparkle of this collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4566629


I think its safe to say that you inspire us all !!


----------



## Hobbiezm

say brooke said:


> What looks good with a Perlee clover RG bangle? I would like to stack it but am so confused as to what looks good!
> Please suggest/ recommend



I recently got the RG alhambra grey MOP/ pave piece- here are a couple of shots with the bangle and the rock crystal bracelet. 

Good luck deciding but as bystander told me this weekend - the bangle looks like a champagne color. Love how they play with each other


----------



## Rhl2987

911snowball said:


> guilloche bracelet today- I love the sparkle of this collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4566629


Your stack is so stunning.  I may need to get that perlee cuff!


----------



## Rhl2987

Hobbiezm said:


> I recently got the RG alhambra grey MOP/ pave piece- here are a couple of shots with the bangle and the rock crystal bracelet.
> 
> Good luck deciding but as bystander told me this weekend - the bangle looks like a champagne color. Love how they play with each other


So gorgeous!! I love these together.


----------



## jenayb

Anyone after turquoise?  

https://www.therealreal.com/product...if-vintage-alhambra-necklace-680gl?position=2


----------



## innerpeace85

911snowball said:


> guilloche bracelet today- I love the sparkle of this collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4566629


Stunning 
Can you please link your phone case?


----------



## innerpeace85

jenaywins said:


> Anyone after turquoise?
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...if-vintage-alhambra-necklace-680gl?position=2


And it sold at that price!


----------



## innerpeace85

Why is Vintage Alhambra pave earrings listed on TRR for $18500 USD??
https://www.therealreal.com/product...age-alhambra-super-earclips-5kf50?position=92


----------



## baghagg

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Why is Vintage Alhambra pave earrings listed on TRR for $18500 USD??
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...age-alhambra-super-earclips-5kf50?position=92


They appear to be Magic to me..


----------



## JewelryLover101

padmaraman_1985 said:


> And it sold at that price!


And so quickly! I was shocked too, especially since it doesn’t appear to come with certificate of authenticity, box or anything.


----------



## Chanbal

double post


----------



## Chanbal

JewelryLover101 said:


> Yes, that eBay seller is very reputable.  Their prices tend to be outrageous, however, with little willingness to move.  They have had that pendant for about a year now.
> 
> Also, I personally would be careful with Ann’s Fabulous Finds.  They have a great reputation on here, but they sold a pink 2015 holiday pendant a while back that was clearly a fake.  Bottom line, you just have to be carful and know what you’re looking at!





mokolya said:


> Oh my..thanks for the info. I'll keep an eye on those sites..
> I've contacted the ebay seller..sadly, they wouldn't budge on the price.
> $7.5k is way above what I'm willing to pay.



So far I didn't hear anything bad about fakes on Yoogi's, but one needs to be always very careful when buying preowned. The asking price of $7.5K for the grey MOP pendant is ridiculous IMO. If the pendant doesn't sell by the upcoming holidays, the seller might be willing to accept an offer.


----------



## etoupebirkin

padmaraman_1985 said:


> And it sold at that price!


I just clicked now. It’s on hold, not sold....yet.


----------



## DS2006

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Why is Vintage Alhambra pave earrings listed on TRR for $18500 USD??
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...age-alhambra-super-earclips-5kf50?position=92



It says Super which apparently existed in the past before Magic. These are 40 stones at 2.46 ctw whereas vintage alhambra pave are 24 stones at .96 ctw. Yellow gold Magic earrings are 40 stones and 2.22 ctw.  These are a good buy if they are in good enough condition, in my opinion.


----------



## chiaoapple

Thought I'd share pictures of the sweet Alhambra guilloche watch (not mine, tried on in the boutique). It really is quite lovely... And I have to say it looks amazing next to my YG clover! 
As my wrists are on the smaller side, I would have to remove a motif and even then it is pretty loose (My SA said they would not be willing to remove 2 motifs), so although it is a watch, I would treat it more like a bracelet (if I break down & buy it that is....!) 
I was counting on my aversion to quartz watches to save me from lusting too seriously after this piece, but now my mind is saying "it is a bracelet". =P


----------



## gagabag

chiaoapple said:


> Thought I'd share pictures of the sweet Alhambra guilloche watch (not mine, tried on in the boutique). It really is quite lovely... And I have to say it looks amazing next to my YG clover!
> As my wrists are on the smaller side, I would have to remove a motif and even then it is pretty loose (My SA said they would not be willing to remove 2 motifs), so although it is a watch, I would treat it more like a bracelet (if I break down & buy it that is....!)
> I was counting on my aversion to quartz watches to save me from lusting too seriously after this piece, but now my mind is saying "it is a bracelet". =P
> View attachment 4567353
> View attachment 4567354
> View attachment 4567355


It looks so amaaazing on you and blends perfectly with the perlee. It’s also the quartz that held me back from getting it but definitely so tempting!


----------



## 911snowball

LOVE this combination chiaoapple!  I too am seeing this as a bracelet first (that happens to be a watch....)


----------



## Chanbal

chiaoapple said:


> Thought I'd share pictures of the sweet Alhambra guilloche watch (not mine, tried on in the boutique). It really is quite lovely... And I have to say it looks amazing next to my YG clover!
> As my wrists are on the smaller side, I would have to remove a motif and even then it is pretty loose (My SA said they would not be willing to remove 2 motifs), so although it is a watch, I would treat it more like a bracelet (if I break down & buy it that is....!)
> I was counting on my aversion to quartz watches to save me from lusting too seriously after this piece, but now my mind is saying "it is a bracelet". =P
> View attachment 4567353
> View attachment 4567354
> View attachment 4567355



It is such a beautiful watch/bracelet, you must get it!


----------



## Belle-brune

Hi ladies, 
If you had an option on 3 pieces only between:

1- Vintage Alhambra 10 motif YG Onyx. 
2- Vintage Alhambra 10 motif YG. 
3- Vintage alhambra 5 motif YG Onyx bracelet. 
4- Vintage Alhambra 5 motif YG bracelet. 
Anniversary coming up with a 20k budget

any other piece suggestions? Looking for everyday wear and timeless pieces 
TIA


----------



## Notorious Pink

Belle-brune said:


> Hi ladies,
> If you had an option on 3 pieces only between:
> 
> 1- Vintage Alhambra 10 motif YG Onyx.
> 2- Vintage Alhambra 10 motif YG.
> 3- Vintage alhambra 5 motif YG Onyx bracelet.
> 4- Vintage Alhambra 5 motif YG bracelet.
> Anniversary coming up with a 20k budget
> 
> any other piece suggestions? Looking for everyday wear and timeless pieces
> TIA


What about necklace, bracelet and earrings for a matching set? Plus you can always link the bracelet to the necklace to wear it longer. If you want to mix it up a little you can do magic onyx/YG earrings or the guilloche earrings.


----------



## Belle-brune

Thank you 


Notorious Pink said:


> What about necklace, bracelet and earrings for a matching set? Plus you can always link the bracelet to the necklace to wear it longer. If you want to mix it up a little you can do magic onyx/YG earrings or the guilloche earrings.


I wear diamond studs everyday, earrings definitely not on my list for a matching set although I love the idea
You have quite an amazing collection which one would you get most wear out of ? Onyx or YG?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Belle-brune said:


> Thank you
> 
> I wear diamond studs everyday, earrings definitely not on my list for a matching set although I love the idea
> You have quite an amazing collection which one would you get most wear out of ? Onyx or YG?



Thank you! I personally prefer the guilloche over the regular YG, but if it was just those two choices, I would choose the onyx, as it is visually more striking. I always go for the bolder choice.


----------



## Chanbal

Belle-brune said:


> Hi ladies,
> If you had an option on 3 pieces only between:
> 
> 1- Vintage Alhambra 10 motif YG Onyx.
> 2- Vintage Alhambra 10 motif YG.
> 3- Vintage alhambra 5 motif YG Onyx bracelet.
> 4- Vintage Alhambra 5 motif YG bracelet.
> Anniversary coming up with a 20k budget
> 
> any other piece suggestions? Looking for everyday wear and timeless pieces
> TIA


If I had to choose 3 pieces from your list, I would go with 1, 3, and 4. They look good together.  Enjoy your anniversary.


----------



## DS2006

@Belle-brune   The yellow gold bracelet was my first piece, so I am a little biased towards that! I think it's an excellent daily wear piece and will go with every other yg Alhambra piece you ever get. Naturally, the solid yellow gold necklace can be worn with more things than onyx, but I do love onyx and wear so much black that I'd want pieces in onyx, too.  So for the anniversary gift, I'd likely choose the yellow gold set of 2, and either of the onyx pieces if you can get a third piece. (Can't go wrong with any combination of these, though!)


----------



## Chanbal

mokolya said:


> Oh my..thanks for the info. I'll keep an eye on those sites..
> I've contacted the ebay seller..sadly, they wouldn't budge on the price.
> $7.5k is way above what I'm willing to pay.


I just got an email from ebay informing that myluckydiamonds has reduced the price of the grey MOP pendant and is also accepting offers. Good luck!


----------



## couturequeen

Belle-brune said:


> Hi ladies,
> If you had an option on 3 pieces only between:
> 
> 1- Vintage Alhambra 10 motif YG Onyx.
> 2- Vintage Alhambra 10 motif YG.
> 3- Vintage alhambra 5 motif YG Onyx bracelet.
> 4- Vintage Alhambra 5 motif YG bracelet.
> Anniversary coming up with a 20k budget
> 
> any other piece suggestions? Looking for everyday wear and timeless pieces
> TIA



1,2,4 since the YG bracelet will match with more things.


----------



## Mali_

Frivole Pave: https://youtu.be/cOnfaW93ZqQ


----------



## Belle-brune

Chanbal said:


> If I had to choose 3 pieces from your list, I would go with 1, 3, and 4. They look good together.  Enjoy your anniversary.


Thank you chanbal exactly what I had in mind plus I can wear the necklace doubled as a bracelet ❤️


----------



## Belle-brune

couturequeen said:


> 1,2,4 since the YG bracelet will match with more things.


Thank you! Excellent choice I can always add the bracelet later !


----------



## Belle-brune

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you! I personally prefer the guilloche over the regular YG, but if it was just those two choices, I would choose the onyx, as it is visually more striking. I always go for the bolder choice.


I tried the guilloche on, I still have to get used to the look! It is stunning, my heart was set on YG as it is a classic! Also agree that onyx is more striking 
I find YG is an easy choice since it a bit more care free than onyx thank you so much for your reply


----------



## CDNinNYC

Hello everyone!  Can anyone guide me as to the best way to authenticate a pre-owned item?  Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Mali_

CDNinNYC said:


> Hello everyone!  Can anyone guide me as to the best way to authenticate a pre-owned item?  Any help would be greatly appreciated!



From what I gathered over the years from reading posts by others with more experience, even if the seller has the Certificate of Authenticity, you can: 1. buy from a reputable seller with a proven history of selling authentic luxury jewelry/items; and/or 2. take your item(s) to VCA for cleaning, re-sizing, etc.

If I magically found a turquoise or lapis necklace from #1, I’d look to do #2 the day I received the item(s).


----------



## sbelle

Mali_ said:


> 2. take your item(s) to VCA for cleaning, re-sizing, etc.



Although this has worked in the past and may continue to work for some, I would caution members about making purchases while assuming that VCA will do this.

I have a long standing relationship at two different VCA boutiques.  This year ,on two separate occasions,  I had trouble getting legitimate work done to vintage pieces that I had purchased years ago through a jeweler (who was an authorized VCA dealer at the time of purchase but has since stopped selling VCA).  There was no question of authenticity , I simply needed to have work done.

I was told the reason there was trouble with the workshop was that VCA’s  records did not show me as the owner of the pieces .  In the end, my SA’s were able to push the work through based on my VCA relationship, so it all worked out for me .

This was the first time I have ever heard this issue and I became concerned because I own some other vintage pieces where  I am not the original owner.  When I expressed my concern I was told given my relationship with VCA, I should be able to get work done on those pieces .  My speculation , and it is just speculation, is that VCA wants to discourage buying from the secondary market and then sending to VCA for work/authentication.

 To be clear, I am in the US and this is only my experience, your experience may vary.  But the fact that it happened to me twice indicates to me that changes are happening.


----------



## HADASSA

sbelle said:


> Although this has worked in the past and may continue to work for some, I would caution members about making purchases while assuming that VCA will do this.
> 
> I have a long standing relationship at two different VCA boutiques.  This year ,on two separate occasions,  I had trouble getting legitimate work done to vintage pieces that I had purchased years ago through a jeweler (who was an authorized VCA dealer at the time of purchase but has since stopped selling VCA).  There was no question of authenticity , I simply needed to have work done.
> 
> I was told the reason there was trouble with the workshop was that VCA’s  records did not show me as the owner of the pieces .  In the end, my SA’s were able to push the work through based on my VCA relationship, so it all worked out for me .
> 
> This was the first time I have ever heard this issue and I became concerned because I own some other vintage pieces where  I am not the original owner.  When I expressed my concern I was told given my relationship with VCA, I should be able to get work done on those pieces .  *My speculation , and it is just speculation, is that VCA wants to discourage buying from the secondary market and then sending to VCA for work/authentication.*
> 
> To be clear, I am in the US and this is only my experience, your experience may vary.  But the fact that it happened to me twice indicates to me that changes are happening.



This - bolded in red!!!

The secondary market is a nightmare and when we could have once gauged a *FAKE *with a much lower price being offered for the item, now the counterfeiters/unscrupulous resellers  are offering at much higher prices than the norm.

Buyers BEWARE !!!!!!


----------



## Mali_

Good to know. I have to get items cleaned - going to NYC so hoping the NY flagship will clean them. Do you think that will be an issue? If so, I’d have to rethink VCA. I see that as them standing behind their brand and helping a client, even if I have to pay. It stops being luxury if you can’t even get that done. 

As to them requiring you to be owner of the piece and/or having a record of CoA in order to service you, I won’t even begin to discuss the negative effect on commerce that that causes. It’s bone-headed, particularly in the US.


sbelle said:


> Although this has worked in the past and may continue to work for some, I would caution members about making purchases while assuming that VCA will do this.
> 
> I have a long standing relationship at two different VCA boutiques.  This year ,on two separate occasions,  I had trouble getting legitimate work done to vintage pieces that I had purchased years ago through a jeweler (who was an authorized VCA dealer at the time of purchase but has since stopped selling VCA).  There was no question of authenticity , I simply needed to have work done.
> 
> I was told the reason there was trouble with the workshop was that VCA’s  records did not show me as the owner of the pieces .  In the end, my SA’s were able to push the work through based on my VCA relationship, so it all worked out for me .
> 
> This was the first time I have ever heard this issue and I became concerned because I own some other vintage pieces where  I am not the original owner.  When I expressed my concern I was told given my relationship with VCA, I should be able to get work done on those pieces .  My speculation , and it is just speculation, is that VCA wants to discourage buying from the secondary market and then sending to VCA for work/authentication.
> 
> To be clear, I am in the US and this is only my experience, your experience may vary.  But the fact that it happened to me twice indicates to me that changes are happening.


----------



## sbelle

Mali_ said:


> Good to know. I have to get items cleaned - going to NYC so hoping the NY flagship will clean them. Do you think that will be an issue? .



I can’t imagine that you will have any problem with cleaning.

My issues were related to sending pieces to the workshop for adjustments.  In the end it all worked out for me, but I don’t know what would have happened if I wasn’t a known client.  And of course as I said before , others may have a different experience than me.


----------



## HADASSA

sbelle said:


> I can’t imagine that you will have any problem with cleaning.
> 
> My issues were related to sending pieces to the workshop for adjustments.  In the end it all worked out for me, but I don’t know what would have happened if I wasn’t a known client.  And of course as I said before , others may have a different experience than me.


I think this is a warning to ALL of us thinking about purchasing on the secondary market - authentic or not.

Like many businesses battling fakes, this might be a stop gap for VCA in dealing with the counterfeiters. I mean we are not aware how many requests they get every day in trying to circumvent paying for an outright authentication.

There are people who purchase just to make a premium on hard to find items, instead of really appreciating the brand. And together with resellers, charge exorbitant prices. To quote a fellow member, "It's daylight robbery."

In my humble opinion, I can see this refusal of VCA to attend to pre-owned pieces, a LEVELING OF THE PRICE GOUGING of sorts.

I have never personally bought from the secondary market but this can be a great deterrent to clients who choose to, if this is VCA'S policy going forward.


----------



## jimmie staton

Mali_ said:


> Good to know. I have to get items cleaned - going to NYC so hoping the NY flagship will clean them. Do you think that will be an issue? If so, I’d have to rethink VCA. I see that as them standing behind their brand and helping a client, even if I have to pay. It stops being luxury if you can’t even get that done.
> 
> As to them requiring you to be owner of the piece and/or having a record of CoA in order to service you, I won’t even begin to discuss the negative effect on commerce that that causes. It’s bone-headed, particularly in the US.


Hello Mali, when you go to the Flagship location on Fifth Ave, NYC … ask for Yvan, he is my guy and I purchased all my VCA through him...and I am almost sure he is willing to help, just make sure that he will be there the day you plan on going and secure an appointment. Let me know when you plan to go, and I will call him up personally to make your visit easier. You can eat lunch at BG restaurant in Bergdorf Goodman, where VCA is housed next door while you wait. Or you can stay in VCA and try on everything in the store while drinking champagne and eating chocolates until your items are cleaned and polished.
"J!m"


----------



## HADASSA

Mali_ said:


> Good to know. I have to get items cleaned - going to NYC so hoping the NY flagship will clean them. Do you think that will be an issue? If so, I’d have to rethink VCA. I see that as them standing behind their brand and helping a client, even if I have to pay. It stops being luxury if you can’t even get that done.
> 
> As to them requiring you to be owner of the piece and/or having a record of CoA in order to service you, I won’t even begin to discuss the negative effect on commerce that that causes. It’s bone-headed, particularly in the US.





sbelle said:


> I can’t imagine that you will have any problem with cleaning.
> 
> My issues were related to sending pieces to the workshop for adjustments.  In the end it all worked out for me, but I don’t know what would have happened if I wasn’t a known client.  And of course as I said before , others may have a different experience than me.





jimmie staton said:


> Hello Mali, when you go to the Flagship location on Fifth Ave, NYC … ask for Yvan, he is my guy and I purchased all my VCA through him...and I am almost sure he is willing to help, just make sure that he will be there the day you plan on going and secure an appointment. Let me know when you plan to go, and I will call him up personally to make your visit easier. You can eat lunch at BG restaurant in Bergdorf Goodman, where VCA is housed next door while you wait. Or you can stay in VCA and try on everything in the store while drinking champagne and eating chocolates until your items are cleaned and polished.
> "J!m"



I know this will affect even those of us whose tastes change over time and want to curate our collections  by selling our pieces on the pre-loved market.

What can I say??? We just have to be a bit more deliberate in our purchases.


----------



## Mali_

jimmie staton said:


> Hello Mali, when you go to the Flagship location on Fifth Ave, NYC … ask for Yvan, he is my guy and I purchased all my VCA through him...and I am almost sure he is willing to help, just make sure that he will be there the day you plan on going and secure an appointment. Let me know when you plan to go, and I will call him up personally to make your visit easier. You can eat lunch at BG restaurant in Bergdorf Goodman, where VCA is housed next door while you wait. Or you can stay in VCA and try on everything in the store while drinking champagne and eating chocolates until your items are cleaned and polished.
> "J!m"



Excellent! Thank you so much. I will send you a message.


----------



## Mali_

HADASSA said:


> I know this will affect even those of us whose tastes change over time and want to curate our collections  by selling our pieces on the pre-loved market.
> 
> What can I say??? We just have to be a bit more deliberate in our purchases.



We will have to agree to disagree on that one. Sotheby’s, Christie’s, the Real Real, etc. sell VCA’s pieces and will ship to any state, commonwealth, district or territory - whether VCA likes it or not - specifically due to the original owners‘ having a change of heart. This is interstate commerce where US courts don’t care about motivations - they care about impact and effect - whether the owner (individual or a company) can sell legitimately and lawfully owned items free from unnatural impediments in the US marketplace (i.e. unnecessary restrictions designed to either weed out competitors or to restrict owners from selling their items and second hand buyers from routine services). In addition, US courts have held consistently that owners are the masters of the price they charge - so a potential buyer either accepts that price, negotiates for a lower price, or backs away. 

Not to make a federal case of it but I’m pretty sure “this refusal of VCA to attend to pre-owned pieces, a LEVELING OF THE PRICE GOUGING of sorts“ would not withstand legal review in these United States. 

Clients with authentic items who are legitimately seeking VCA’s post-purchase services, which they would provide to all authentic VCA pieces, should receive those services whether the item is inherited, bought, transferred, or given as a gift. That would accord with current federal law for companies doing interstate business. That is what I would expect from an international company like VCA who is doing business in the US.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Mali_ said:


> We will have to agree to disagree on that one. Sotheby’s, Christie’s, the Real Real, etc. sell VCA’s pieces and will ship to any state, commonwealth, district or territory - whether VCA likes it or not - specifically due to the original owners‘ having a change of heart. This is interstate commerce where US courts don’t care about motivations - they care about impact and effect - whether the owner (individual or a company) can sell legitimately and lawfully owned items free from unnatural impediments in the US marketplace (i.e. unnecessary restrictions designed to either weed out competitors or to restrict owners from selling their items and second hand buyers from routine services). In addition, US courts have held consistently that owners are the masters of the price they charge - so a potential buyer either accepts that price, negotiates for a lower price, or backs away.
> 
> Not to make a federal case of it but I’m pretty sure “this refusal of VCA to attend to pre-owned pieces, a LEVELING OF THE PRICE GOUGING of sorts“ would not withstand legal review in these United States.
> 
> Clients with authentic items who are legitimately seeking VCA’s post-purchase services, which they would provide to all authentic VCA pieces, should receive those services whether the item is inherited, bought, transferred, or given as a gift. That would accord with current federal law for companies doing interstate business. That is what I would expect from an international company like VCA who is doing business in the US.


Very interesting perspective and very informative. I usually shy away from preloved unless I know there is no way I will resell or if the deal is too good. I haven’t had any I could not pass up in a long time. I would be concerned about VCA servicing pieces I did not buy from them.


----------



## sbelle

Mali_ said:


> Clients with authentic items who are legitimately seeking VCA’s post-purchase services, which they would provide to all authentic VCA pieces, should receive those services whether the item is inherited, bought, transferred, or given as a gift.



Please know I was not meaning to upset anyone by sharing my experiences.  That was never my intent.   This is the last thing I will say and then I am bowing out!  

My understanding, based only on what happened to me, is that VCA is looking to change their policy on how they provide after sales service.  It seems very similar to what Chanel did a few years ago, although Chanel's policy was based on the age of the item.  I am certainly not an expert, but it would seem strange to me if a company was not allowed to change their after sales service.


----------



## jimmie staton

Mali_ said:


> Excellent! Thank you so much. I will send you a message.


Splendid.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

Mali_ said:


> We will have to agree to disagree on that one. Sotheby’s, Christie’s, the Real Real, etc. sell VCA’s pieces and will ship to any state, commonwealth, district or territory - whether VCA likes it or not - specifically due to the original owners‘ having a change of heart. This is interstate commerce where US courts don’t care about motivations - they care about impact and effect - whether the owner (individual or a company) can sell legitimately and lawfully owned items free from unnatural impediments in the US marketplace (i.e. unnecessary restrictions designed to either weed out competitors or to restrict owners from selling their items and second hand buyers from routine services). In addition, US courts have held consistently that owners are the masters of the price they charge - so a potential buyer either accepts that price, negotiates for a lower price, or backs away.
> 
> Not to make a federal case of it but I’m pretty sure “this refusal of VCA to attend to pre-owned pieces, a LEVELING OF THE PRICE GOUGING of sorts“ would not withstand legal review in these United States.
> 
> Clients with authentic items who are legitimately seeking VCA’s post-purchase services, which they would provide to all authentic VCA pieces, should receive those services whether the item is inherited, bought, transferred, or given as a gift. That would accord with current federal law for companies doing interstate business. That is what I would expect from an international company like VCA who is doing business in the US.


Well put and informative... pretty cool how you presented your case, " In the case of Mali vs VCA, I find the evidence is overwhelming and quite compelling... I rule in favor of  the plaintiff. The plaintiff (Mali) will be awarded VCA of her choosing at any VCA, free of charge for life. Court is dismissed."
"J!m"


----------



## HADASSA

Mali_ said:


> We will have to agree to disagree on that one. Sotheby’s, Christie’s, the Real Real, etc. sell VCA’s pieces and will ship to any state, commonwealth, district or territory - whether VCA likes it or not - specifically due to the original owners‘ having a change of heart. This is interstate commerce where US courts don’t care about motivations - they care about impact and effect - whether the owner (individual or a company) can sell legitimately and lawfully owned items free from unnatural impediments in the US marketplace (i.e. unnecessary restrictions designed to either weed out competitors or to restrict owners from selling their items and second hand buyers from routine services). In addition, US courts have held consistently that owners are the masters of the price they charge - so a potential buyer either accepts that price, negotiates for a lower price, or backs away.
> 
> Not to make a federal case of it but I’m pretty sure “this refusal of VCA to attend to pre-owned pieces, a LEVELING OF THE PRICE GOUGING of sorts“ would not withstand legal review in these United States.
> 
> Clients with authentic items who are legitimately seeking VCA’s post-purchase services, which they would provide to all authentic VCA pieces, should receive those services whether the item is inherited, bought, transferred, or given as a gift. That would accord with current federal law for companies doing interstate business. That is what I would expect from an international company like VCA who is doing business in the US.





sbelle said:


> Please know I was not meaning to upset anyone by sharing my experiences.  That was never my intent.   This is the last thing I will say and then I am bowing out!
> 
> My understanding, based only on what happened to me, is that VCA is looking to change their policy on how they provide after sales service.  It seems very similar to what Chanel did a few years ago, although Chanel's policy was based on the age of the item.  I am certainly not an expert, but it would seem strange to me if a company was not allowed to change their after sales service.



I think I am in the same boat here as sbelle and would choose not to argue about the laws governing commerce in the United States, since I am not even American nor do I have full knowledge of the law governing such.

But I would say this - we do own business where I live and it becomes a nightmare when, as the legally appointed distributor / agent in the country for a particular commodity, that some people have the audacity to want us to be held responsible for the FAKE items they purchase elsewhere when there is an issue. I spoke specifically concerning this issue and it is our right to refuse to attend to such complaints.

On the other hand, I have purchased most of my VCA pieces from Neiman Marcus, which are not recorded in VCA's system. This too will be a nightmare for me in the event I need work done on any of my pieces and because it does not show up in their system, there is no proof TO THEM that I am the original owner.

I completely agree that it is not fair when items which we own (bought/inherited/gifted) cannot be serviced by VCA or sold if we so choose.

This topic has indeed opened up a Pandora's box, which will be hard to close. And it was never my intent to upset anyone on this forum but to offer plausible reasons for VCA's actions, which again, I am not comfortable with.


----------



## EpiFanatic

HADASSA said:


> I think I am in the same boat here as sbelle and would choose not to argue about the laws governing commerce in the United States, since I am not even American nor do I have full knowledge of the law governing such.
> 
> But I would say this - we do own business where I live and it becomes a nightmare when, as the legally appointed distributor / agent in the country for a particular commodity, that some people have the audacity to want us to be held responsible for the FAKE items they purchase elsewhere when there is an issue. I spoke specifically concerning this issue and it is our right to refuse to attend to such complaints.
> 
> On the other hand, I have purchased most of my VCA pieces from Neiman Marcus, which are not recorded in VCA's system. This too will be a nightmare for me in the event I need work done on any of my pieces and because it does not show up in their system, there is no proof TO THEM that I am the original owner.
> 
> I completely agree that it is not fair when items which we own (bought/inherited/gifted) cannot be serviced by VCA or sold if we so choose.
> 
> This topic has indeed opened up a Pandora's box, which will be hard to close. And it was never my intent to upset anyone on this forum but to offer plausible reasons for VCA's actions, which again, I am not comfortable with.


Thank you for sharing your experience. I don’t think there is anything to argue about at all. Each person’s experience may differ depending on each person’s specific experience with VCA, however it is purchased. If there will be any arguing, it will be with VCA, and I certainly hope for each one of us that it will not be necessary. Cheers.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I think persons who want to authenticate the piece(s) they bought on the secondary market should  pay for the authentication via VCA. It should be factored into the purchase decision. 

Bringing a piece in for cleaning in the hopes of it will be authenticated via acceptance is disingenuous and hurts everyone. I know of long time VCA clients who purchased items legitimately through VCA or Neimans, but misplaced the COA. So this policy has the potential to hurt long standing clients. 

When I have sold items privately, I always include a bank notarized document with a statement transferring ownership of the item to the new owner including the PayPal transaction number as proof of sale.

Regarding price gouging on the secondary market, I've only seen that on turquoise, lapis vintage Alhambra and with certain Holiday pendants -- limited edition items in which the laws of supply and demand govern. I do not think VCA's lack of service will affect these transactions much.

I've heard that Graff will not work on pieces purchased in the secondary market too. Perhaps VCA is emulating Graff.


----------



## nycmamaofone

My SA also told me to keep all of my certificates for any work done or cleaning. Luckily all of my VCA was bought by me originally, but I did wonder how that would affect me if I bought second-hand. It does deter me from buying preloved.


----------



## DS2006

I have never considered buying second hand from an unknown source, but I did recently buy a VCA item from a good friend who gave me the CoA and the original NM receipt. I had her ask her VCA NYC SA if I would have problems if I needed any kind of service on it. She said as long as I had the receipt and CoA (plus I have a document transferring ownership) that I should have no problem. I am going to use this SA myself, so hopefully I won't have problems.  I buy every  piece of jewelry with my daughters in mind, so there HAS to be service for inherited second hand pieces. I would not buy another piece if I thought VCA would not size bracelets or clean things for them.


----------



## sparkle7

I recently had a necklace and bracelet that I purchased second hand worked on at VCA boutique in NYC without paperwork and they didn't give me a hard time. They checked to make sure serial numbers matched and that was it.

There is already a significant mark up for designer pieces vs the actual cost of labor and material. I don't think second hand market will hurt these brands as there will always be people who will pay premium price.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

I guess everyone can really walk away with a very different experience at the boutique(s).

I was not given complimentary services by a boutique recently because I did not buy from that particular boutique. And yes, my piece was bought at a VCA store, I am the original and only owner, and I bought it less than 3 months ago. But ... I bought it to celebrate DH’s birthday  ... I did offer to share with him!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I guess everyone can really walk away with a very different experience at the boutique(s).
> 
> I was not given complimentary services by a boutique recently because I did not buy from that particular boutique. And yes, my piece was bought at a VCA store, I am the original and only owner, and I bought it less than 3 months ago. But ... I bought it to celebrate DH’s birthday  ... I did offer to share with him!



Wouldn’t you be in their system regardless of where you bought the item?


----------



## Phoenix123

sparkle7 said:


> I recently had a necklace and bracelet that I purchased second hand worked on at VCA boutique in NYC without paperwork and they didn't give me a hard time. They checked to make sure serial numbers matched and that was it.
> 
> There is already a significant mark up for designer pieces vs the actual cost of labor and material. I don't think second hand market will hurt these brands as there will always be people who will pay premium price.



Supply and demand will always dictate.


----------



## EpiFanatic

nycmamaofone said:


> Wouldn’t you be in their system regardless of where you bought the item?


From what I understand VCA doesn’t have record of what is purchased at NM. But I think VCA will service it if you can show you bought it from NM. Just my theory. Never tested it.


----------



## nicole0612

I just had a pair of earrings serviced that are under my mother’s purchase record (but she has a different last name and our accounts are not linked in any way). I think it may depend on the location and whether one is a previously established customer or not.


----------



## Dancing Pandas

Has VCA ever made the vintage Alhambra in yellow gold with alternating diamonds and mother of pearl before? I tried to look on the website and the closest I can find is this, but I prefer the white mother of pearl look

Or would this require a special order request 

Thanks in advance 

https://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/e...7gq00-vintage-alhambra-bracelet-5-motifs.html


----------



## Bee-licious

Has anyone tried the VCA perfumes? My SA from Birks let me choose one with my purchase and I selected neroli amara based on the perfume she sprayed on the card. I haven’t opened the box to try the perfume yet but it did smell like a citrusy floral on the card I smelled.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Bee-licious said:


> Has anyone tried the VCA perfumes? My SA from Birks let me choose one with my purchase and I selected neroli amara based on the perfume she sprayed on the card. I haven’t opened the box to try the perfume yet but it did smell like a citrusy floral on the card I smelled.



No, but I’ve been dying to try the Vanilla Orchidee perfume!


----------



## Bee-licious

nycmamaofone said:


> No, but I’ve been dying to try the Vanilla Orchidee perfume!


I smelled the vanilla and it was intoxicating! I debated between this, California reverie and the vanilla for a long time.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Bee-licious said:


> Has anyone tried the VCA perfumes? My SA from Birks let me choose one with my purchase and I selected neroli amara based on the perfume she sprayed on the card. I haven’t opened the box to try the perfume yet but it did smell like a citrusy floral on the card I smelled.



I wear the Rouge Rose daily, and I’d like to try the Gardenia next.


----------



## Phoenix123

Bee-licious said:


> Has anyone tried the VCA perfumes? My SA from Birks let me choose one with my purchase and I selected neroli amara based on the perfume she sprayed on the card. I haven’t opened the box to try the perfume yet but it did smell like a citrusy floral on the card I smelled.



I've worn First for many many years.  It's an all-time classic and you only need a tiny little drop/spray of the parfum.


----------



## Rami00

Bee-licious said:


> Has anyone tried the VCA perfumes? My SA from Birks let me choose one with my purchase and I selected neroli amara based on the perfume she sprayed on the card. I haven’t opened the box to try the perfume yet but it did smell like a citrusy floral on the card I smelled.


I have the California reverie, love it!


----------



## Mali_

Bee-licious said:


> Has anyone tried the VCA perfumes? My SA from Birks let me choose one with my purchase and I selected neroli amara based on the perfume she sprayed on the card. I haven’t opened the box to try the perfume yet but it did smell like a citrusy floral on the card I smelled.



This is my favorite but I’m looking at yours


----------



## JeanGranger

What do you think of Blue Agate bracelet? Or any suggestion for the next purchase for a VCA newbie like me


----------



## rk4265

I love this. Stunning


----------



## DreamingPink

Mai1981 said:


> What do you think of Blue Agate bracelet? Or any suggestion for the next purchase for a VCA newbie like me
> 
> View attachment 4580345
> 
> 
> View attachment 4580346



I think it's one of the prettiest stones! Get it


----------



## EpiFanatic

Mai1981 said:


> What do you think of Blue Agate bracelet? Or any suggestion for the next purchase for a VCA newbie like me
> 
> View attachment 4580345
> 
> 
> View attachment 4580346


Yes!!  It’s gorgeous and works with your other bracelets. Go for it.


----------



## bhurry

I am sure most of you know that I’ve been looking for the VCA pink holiday pendant.  I really do not want to go theu ebay as I have no experience buying from them but saw one liated.  Has anyone bought or dealt with this seller.  Does this look legit?  Sorry not sure if this is where i should post it. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e&pageci=36b515b2-1ff7-4bc2-8dbf-2c84680a4976


----------



## JewelryLover101

bhurry said:


> I am sure most of you know that I’ve been looking for the VCA pink holiday pendant.  I really do not want to go theu ebay as I have no experience buying from them but saw one liated.  Has anyone bought or dealt with this seller.  Does this look legit?  Sorry not sure if this is where i should post it. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Van-Cleef-Arpels-Alhambra-Necklace-Diamond-Porcelain-Pink-Rose-Gold/323961270701?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11051.m43.l1123/7?euid=e4f9c265220a4981b72914a47018d1ad&bu=43212697905&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F323961270701&sojTags=bu=bu&srcrot=e11051.m43.l1123&rvr_id=0&rvr_ts=2d93ad6e16e0a8670235a952fffcf71e&ul_noapp=true&pageci=36b515b2-1ff7-4bc2-8dbf-2c84680a4976


I have not looked closely at the photos of this one, but I would just be a little cautious with this listing... it has been posted multiple times on eBay over the past couple of months.  That doesn’t necessarily mean anything but just a bit suspicious.


----------



## bhurry

JewelryLover101 said:


> I have not looked closely at the photos of this one, but I would just be a little cautious with this listing... it has been posted multiple times on eBay over the past couple of months.  That doesn’t necessarily mean anything but just a bit suspicious.


Oh thanks for letting me know.  I just have no experience with ebay and I did notice its been listed few times with different price


----------



## Watches&Jewels

Belle-brune said:


> Hi ladies,
> If you had an option on 3 pieces only between:
> 
> 1- Vintage Alhambra 10 motif YG Onyx.
> 2- Vintage Alhambra 10 motif YG.
> 3- Vintage alhambra 5 motif YG Onyx bracelet.
> 4- Vintage Alhambra 5 motif YG bracelet.
> Anniversary coming up with a 20k budget
> 
> any other piece suggestions? Looking for everyday wear and timeless pieces
> TIA


Hi, Just throwing this out there, but if you have time, there is an Alhambra made to order option that would allow you to get the onyx in white gold. I’ve seen it and it is stunning. Would go great with diamond studs.


----------



## Watches&Jewels

Mai1981 said:


> What do you think of Blue Agate bracelet? Or any suggestion for the next purchase for a VCA newbie like me
> 
> View attachment 4580345
> 
> 
> View attachment 4580346


I have this and I love it. I’ve received many compliments. I also have the new holiday pendant, and while it isn’t an exact match, they look lovey together.  Hope this helps.


----------



## cafecreme15

Hi everyone! Can anyone comment on the longevity and care needed for the tiger eye stone? I’m buying my first VCA this week (frivole necklace) and already have an eye toward the next!


----------



## cafecreme15

Was there just an ENORMOUS price increase in the US? One second the bracelet I was eyeing was $4100, and now it’s $5200!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> Was there just an ENORMOUS price increase in the US? One second the bracelet I was eyeing was $4100, and now it’s $5200!


Take a breath. The site sometimes sets itself to Canada prices. Check to make sure its set to US.


----------



## cafecreme15

Notorious Pink said:


> Take a breath. The site sometimes sets itself to Canada prices. Check to make sure its set to US.


Ah could be it, thanks! Darn mobile version...


----------



## Rami00

oh, these look new


----------



## Mali_

Rami00 said:


> oh, these look new


Wow, they’re so unique and pretty. Never seen those before.


----------



## zenith

Rami00 said:


> oh, these look new


Saw this photos on IG.


----------



## rk4265

I wonder if they will launch blue agate earrings?


----------



## sbelle

zenith said:


> Saw this photos on IG.



I think I am in love now.


----------



## Mali_

VCA Heritage:


----------



## ztakkram

rk4265 said:


> I wonder if they will launch blue agate earrings?


I have been asking my SA in US and in Europe and neither one has any info on the earrings


----------



## rk4265

ztakkram said:


> I have been asking my SA in US and in Europe and neither one has any info on the earrings


Hopefully next year  preferably in the beginning lol


----------



## ztakkram

Is there a thread dedicated to authentication of VCA? Thank you!


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,
I tried the 3 motif earrings last week and I absolutely loved it. I cannot decide between the 3 motif reasons and 6 motif magic necklace. Which do I pick? Which is easier to wear? Thanks!


----------



## rk4265

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> I tried the 3 motif earrings last week and I absolutely loved it. I cannot decide between the 3 motif reasons and 6 motif magic necklace. Which do I pick? Which is easier to wear? Thanks!
> View attachment 4589141


I would as @Notorious Pink This q. Believe she has both. For me personally and my life style I would choose the necklace


----------



## Notorious Pink

It depends on what you have more of - more neutral necklaces, go with with earrings. Plenty of neutral earrings, get the necklace.

or you could just take a little more time and get both.


----------



## Mali_

Notorious Pink said:


> It depends on what you have more of - more neutral necklaces, go with with earrings. Plenty of neutral earrings, get the necklace.
> 
> or you could just take a little more time and get both.


Both...definitely.


----------



## Bee-licious

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> I tried the 3 motif earrings last week and I absolutely loved it. I cannot decide between the 3 motif reasons and 6 motif magic necklace. Which do I pick? Which is easier to wear? Thanks!
> View attachment 4589141


These earrings are on my list so it’s biased but I vote earrings!


----------



## cafecreme15

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> I tried the 3 motif earrings last week and I absolutely loved it. I cannot decide between the 3 motif reasons and 6 motif magic necklace. Which do I pick? Which is easier to wear? Thanks!
> View attachment 4589141


I have no first hand knowledge of this but I would think that the necklace would be easier to wear on a day to day basis. However, the earrings are just WOW!!


----------



## may3545

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> I tried the 3 motif earrings last week and I absolutely loved it. I cannot decide between the 3 motif reasons and 6 motif magic necklace. Which do I pick? Which is easier to wear? Thanks!
> View attachment 4589141


I have both in white gold version and wear the necklace so much, dressy or casual.  Earrings get heavy for me personally, so they get worn only for short periods in the evenings.


----------



## innerpeace85

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> I tried the 3 motif earrings last week and I absolutely loved it. I cannot decide between the 3 motif reasons and 6 motif magic necklace. Which do I pick? Which is easier to wear? Thanks!
> View attachment 4589141





Notorious Pink said:


> It depends on what you have more of - more neutral necklaces, go with with earrings. Plenty of neutral earrings, get the necklace.
> 
> or you could just take a little more time and get both.





may3545 said:


> I have both in white gold version and wear the necklace so much, dressy or casual.  Earrings get heavy for me personally, so they get worn only for short periods in the evenings.


Thanks for the replies!!
I don't know if I would get the wear out of the earrings and I am still thinking about it. I am planning on getting few other items before this and so I have time to decide.


----------



## Misskate98

Hi! This is my first post on this forum.  I have a yellow gold alhambra 5 motif vintage bracelet, and I am trying to decide on a pendant necklace. I'm torn between the mother of pearl alhambra vintage necklace and the yellow gold alhambra vintage necklace.  I won't be working out or showering in the piece I choose, but I'm trying to get opinions on which piece  you think is the better option to wear on its own.


----------



## DS2006

Misskate98 said:


> Hi! This is my first post on this forum.  I have a yellow gold alhambra 5 motif vintage bracelet, and I am trying to decide on a pendant necklace. I'm torn between the mother of pearl alhambra vintage necklace and the yellow gold alhambra vintage necklace.  I won't be working out or showering in the piece I choose, but I'm trying to get opinions on which piece  you think is the better option to wear on its own.



Welcome! The solid gold vintage bracelet was my first piece, also! I think both pendant options are good choices!  I think I'd wear MOP most in the spring-summer, but the solid gold is good anytime.  I guess it depends if you plan to collect more pendants in the various stones and think you'd like the pendants to be complementary but not exactly the same as the bracelet. Some people like matched sets and some like to vary the pieces worn together. Any of the stones set in yg would be nice to have, and I do think the MOP is one that will go with a lot of clothing. So it's really a toss up and your personal preference which to choose first!


----------



## MagpieInTraining

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> I tried the 3 motif earrings last week and I absolutely loved it. I cannot decide between the 3 motif reasons and 6 motif magic necklace. Which do I pick? Which is easier to wear? Thanks!
> View attachment 4589141



As someone who has neither, I pick earrings over necklace! Just feel like I personally would reach for earrings over necklace.


----------



## Notorious Pink

ztakkram said:


> Hello again, dear friends,
> Thank you all who took a look at the VCA limited edition pendant. I am not going though with that purchase.
> That said, any thought on this - does this look legitimate?
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Van-Cleef-Arpels-Magic-Alhambra-earrings-with-diamonds/153718069712
> Title: Van Cleef & Arpels Magic Alhambra earrings with diamonds
> Seller: vanguard06 (147 ) 100% Positive feedback
> 
> Anyone has any experience buying from this seller? How does this look? Thank you!



You have asked this question elsewhere on this forum. 

We really don't do authentications here. And the TPF threads that do authenticate elsewhere usually have rules requiring genuine TPF participation, not just authentication requests. Thank you for understanding.


----------



## Watches&Jewels

Misskate98 said:


> Hi! This is my first post on this forum.  I have a yellow gold alhambra 5 motif vintage bracelet, and I am trying to decide on a pendant necklace. I'm torn between the mother of pearl alhambra vintage necklace and the yellow gold alhambra vintage necklace.  I won't be working out or showering in the piece I choose, but I'm trying to get opinions on which piece  you think is the better option to wear on its own.


Hi, Have you considered the guilloche single motif pendant? It is stunning!


----------



## VandaOrchid

Was taking a closer look at a listing on TRR for "Vintage Alhambra Super" earclips. Think it's the same one that @padmaraman_1985  and @DS2006  commented on earlier. I noticed that while they are similar to Magic size the pattern of diamonds within each clover "petal" is very different from the Magic pave earrings that are on the current VCA website, and the gold border is different too. 

https://www.therealreal.com/product...diamond-vintage-alhambra-super-earclips-5kf50

I actually rather like the size variances of the diamonds on this "Super" model, but the fact that it's so different from today's Magic and Vintage pieces makes me wonder. Can anyone confirm if there was actual a Super line of Alhambra offered in the past, or if this style of pave was once more common? 

I know there are many on here who have been collecting VCA much longer than me, and would be interested in your thoughts. 

TRR listing on top :








Current Magic earrings on VCA website below:


----------



## VandaOrchid

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> I tried the 3 motif earrings last week and I absolutely loved it. I cannot decide between the 3 motif reasons and 6 motif magic necklace. Which do I pick? Which is easier to wear? Thanks!
> View attachment 4589141



I have tried these earrings and love them! Have always thought the 6 motif necklace might be tricky with necklines but I'm an earrings type of gal. Both pieces are beautiful!


----------



## VandaOrchid

An update regarding my post above. I contacted TRR regarding my observations and they put me in touch with a valuations and appraisal expert, who patiently addressed my questions and concerns to my satisfaction. I learned a lot about VCA appraisals and history along the way! I decided to go for it, and brought my new earrings to the boutique not so much for authentication, but to get longer posts placed on. The boutique was happy to service the pieces without hassle. I was a bit nervous about this given previous discussion, but luckily I have a good relationship with my SA and there was no issue.

Introducing my new Vintage Alhambra Super pave earrings. I'm so in love with these!


----------



## Notorious Pink

karly9 said:


> An update regarding my post above. I contacted TRR regarding my observations and they put me in touch with a valuations and appraisal expert, who patiently addressed my questions and concerns to my satisfaction. I learned a lot about VCA appraisals and history along the way! I decided to go for it, and brought my new earrings to the boutique not so much for authentication, but to get longer posts placed on. The boutique was happy to service the pieces without hassle. I was a bit nervous about this given previous discussion, but luckily I have a good relationship with my SA and there was no issue.
> 
> Introducing my new Vintage Alhambra Super pave earrings. I'm so in love with these!
> 
> View attachment 4593766


That’s so Wonderful!!! Congratulations and thank you for letting us know!!!


----------



## Bee-licious

karly9 said:


> An update regarding my post above. I contacted TRR regarding my observations and they put me in touch with a valuations and appraisal expert, who patiently addressed my questions and concerns to my satisfaction. I learned a lot about VCA appraisals and history along the way! I decided to go for it, and brought my new earrings to the boutique not so much for authentication, but to get longer posts placed on. The boutique was happy to service the pieces without hassle. I was a bit nervous about this given previous discussion, but luckily I have a good relationship with my SA and there was no issue.
> 
> Introducing my new Vintage Alhambra Super pave earrings. I'm so in love with these!
> 
> View attachment 4593766


They’re lovely! Are these a lot bigger than magic size? Do you have mod shots you can show us? They’re gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## DS2006

karly9 said:


> An update regarding my post above. I contacted TRR regarding my observations and they put me in touch with a valuations and appraisal expert, who patiently addressed my questions and concerns to my satisfaction. I learned a lot about VCA appraisals and history along the way! I decided to go for it, and brought my new earrings to the boutique not so much for authentication, but to get longer posts placed on. The boutique was happy to service the pieces without hassle. I was a bit nervous about this given previous discussion, but luckily I have a good relationship with my SA and there was no issue.
> 
> Introducing my new Vintage Alhambra Super pave earrings. I'm so in love with these!
> 
> View attachment 4593766



So happy for you! I actually love the diamonds in this earlier version, too!  It was nice you were able to immediately go to VCA to see if they would provide service!


----------



## VandaOrchid

Bee-licious said:


> They’re lovely! Are these a lot bigger than magic size? Do you have mod shots you can show us? They’re gorgeous, congrats!



Thank you! I am so happy and think they will be a forever piece for sure. No, I actually think they are basically the same as Magic but VCA renamed the line. For instance there was a pair of modern WG Magic pave at TRR that was larger than these, but as someone posted elsewhere the YG pave Magic is normally smaller than the WG version and slightly different in that there is a bead in the center. 



DS2006 said:


> So happy for you! I actually love the diamonds in this earlier version, too!  It was nice you were able to immediately go to VCA to see if they would provide service!



Yes! As I mentioned I needed longer posts anyways but I noticed they took their time with them in the back, so I do think the boutique checks all the pieces they service for authenticity. 

I'll try to take mod shots later, but here's a pic I took with my guilloche which shows the size difference from Vintage.


----------



## Mali_

karly9 said:


> Thank you! I am so happy and think they will be a forever piece for sure. No, I actually think they are basically the same as Magic but VCA renamed the line. For instance there was a pair of modern WG Magic pave at TRR that was larger than these, but as someone posted elsewhere the YG pave Magic is normally smaller than the WG version and slightly different in that there is a bead in the center.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! As I mentioned I needed longer posts anyways but I noticed they took their time with them in the back, so I do think the boutique checks all the pieces they service for authenticity.
> 
> I'll try to take mod shots later, but here's a pic I took with my guilloche which shows the size difference from Vintage.
> 
> View attachment 4594690


So beautiful, both


----------



## EpiFanatic

karly9 said:


> Thank you! I am so happy and think they will be a forever piece for sure. No, I actually think they are basically the same as Magic but VCA renamed the line. For instance there was a pair of modern WG Magic pave at TRR that was larger than these, but as someone posted elsewhere the YG pave Magic is normally smaller than the WG version and slightly different in that there is a bead in the center.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! As I mentioned I needed longer posts anyways but I noticed they took their time with them in the back, so I do think the boutique checks all the pieces they service for authenticity.
> 
> I'll try to take mod shots later, but here's a pic I took with my guilloche which shows the size difference from Vintage.
> 
> View attachment 4594690


Congratulations on a very successful acquisition!  They’re gorgeous. Can’t wait to see mod shots.


----------



## cafecreme15

Would like to pull the trigger on getting a vintage Alhambra pendant - I’m loving the current holiday pendant. Does anyone have thoughts on starting off with a limited edition versus a more classic? Don’t think I’d be adding a second one anytime soon - will be focusing on bracelets and earrings moving forward! For context, I just got the mini frivole in YG, and would like something to layer with it.


----------



## Phoenix123

cafecreme15 said:


> Would like to pull the trigger on getting a vintage Alhambra pendant - I’m loving the current holiday pendant. Does anyone have thoughts on starting off with a limited edition versus a more classic? Don’t think I’d be adding a second one anytime soon - will be focusing on bracelets and earrings moving forward! For context, I just got the mini frivole in YG, and would like something to layer with it.



I'd always get the LE over the classic.   It's a bit more pricey but it's rarer and I love the look of the LE anyway.  Which stone are you thinking of?


----------



## cafecreme15

Phoenix123 said:


> I'd always get the LE over the classic.   It's a bit more pricey but it's rarer and I love the look of the LE anyway.  Which stone are you thinking of?


Plus I just love the shade of blue of this year’s pendant. And the funny thing is I’m not even sure! Was thinking maybe malachite or white MOP? I’m also planning on adding a 5 motif bracelet over the summer - likely in tiger eye.


----------



## Phoenix123

cafecreme15 said:


> Plus I just love the shade of blue of this year’s pendant. And the funny thing is I’m not even sure! Was thinking maybe malachite or white MOP? I’m also planning on adding a 5 motif bracelet over the summer - likely in tiger eye.



Malachite can become dull over time and very very soft...apparently.

I'd do MOP...great neutral.


----------



## Phoenix123

Ladies, if anyone is looking for a turquoise RdN clip/pendant small size, PM me.  I think there's one available at one of the boutiques.  I don't know any SA at that boutique, just been told that it's there.


----------



## cafecreme15

Phoenix123 said:


> Malachite can become dull over time and very very soft...apparently.
> 
> I'd do MOP...great neutral.


Good to know about malachite! Especially because I am not the most careful of people...


----------



## ztakkram

karly9 said:


> An update regarding my post above. I contacted TRR regarding my observations and they put me in touch with a valuations and appraisal expert, who patiently addressed my questions and concerns to my satisfaction. I learned a lot about VCA appraisals and history along the way! I decided to go for it, and brought my new earrings to the boutique not so much for authentication, but to get longer posts placed on. The boutique was happy to service the pieces without hassle. I was a bit nervous about this given previous discussion, but luckily I have a good relationship with my SA and there was no issue.
> 
> Introducing my new Vintage Alhambra Super pave earrings. I'm so in love with these!
> 
> View attachment 4593766


Amazing! I have been trying on Magic Size Diamond in White and in Yelow gold. Both are stunning. The ones on TRR were on my wish list as well  May I ask why the pattern of diamonds is different? 
I am looking at a pair on eBay and I was wondering the process of "authentication" / assurance is at the boutique? For example, if I bring them in to have the posts moved from upper to lower hall, if the bouts does it - means they are authentic?


----------



## ztakkram

rk4265 said:


> Hopefully next year  preferably in the beginning lol


I have more information on the blue agate earrings from my SA in Roma. Turns out, blue agate is a transparent stone! I witnessed it first hand when I tried to put a clover from a blue agate bracelet against my ear - the stone is definitely see through! Therefore, just like they don't make earrings in Calcedony, they may not come out with blue agate at all! At least, this is the lates I learned in Europe.


----------



## ztakkram

Notorious Pink said:


> You have asked this question elsewhere on this forum.
> 
> We really don't do authentications here. And the TPF threads that do authenticate elsewhere usually have rules requiring genuine TPF participation, not just authentication requests. Thank you for understanding.


I am honestly  mean no disrespect. i have submitted an offer on these but have not paid yet. And would absolutely love some help / input / opinions before I move forward with this purchase. 
I have actually shared some new knowledge with other TPFRs about blue agate. So I do try to put in my fair share


----------



## rk4265

ztakkram said:


> I have more information on the blue agate earrings from my SA in Roma. Turns out, blue agate is a transparent stone! I witnessed it first hand when I tried to put a clover from a blue agate bracelet against my ear - the stone is definitely see through! Therefore, just like they don't make earrings in Calcedony, they may not come out with blue agate at all! At least, this is the lates I learned in Europe.


Wow very interesting


----------



## Chanbal

ztakkram said:


> I have more information on the blue agate earrings from my SA in Roma. Turns out, blue agate is a transparent stone! I witnessed it first hand when I tried to put a clover from a blue agate bracelet against my ear - the stone is definitely see through! Therefore, just like they don't make earrings in Calcedony, they may not come out with blue agate at all! At least, this is the lates I learned in Europe.


I don't know about the earrings, but the blue agate bracelet is not transparent at all.


----------



## ztakkram

Chanbal said:


> I don't know about the earrings, but the blue agate bracelet is not transparent at all.


I didn't think so either but if you try to put it against your ear with the lighting they have in the boutique - wha la! I could see the back of my earlobe covering half of the stone! I think in day light, or any other bright lighting, the backing of the earring will show through the blue agate. 
Honestly, I did not believe my SA at first, until she made me do it!


----------



## Notorious Pink

ztakkram said:


> I am honestly  mean no disrespect. i have submitted an offer on these but have not paid yet. And would absolutely love some help / input / opinions before I move forward with this purchase.
> I have actually shared some new knowledge with other TPFRs about blue agate. So I do try to put in my fair share



I genuinely appreciate your saying that. I’m not trying to be mean or difficult, it’s just that there are rules here for a reason, and it’s really to protect everyone - authentication is a complicated issue.

I understand that information may absolutely be new to you, but it’s not new knowledge here. I (and several other members here) own the blue agate. We have a dedicated thread to it with 28 pages of posts (and many photos) on that topic. I wouldn’t be concerned about the translucency, it’s really not when worn.

Actually, I’m a little confused on why translucency is an issue at all, anyway, because blue agate does not come in earrings, just the necklace and bracelet,

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-colour-bleu-agate-alhambra-launch.991551/

This is my necklace - I actually held it up the window to show the translucency isn’t significant.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Notorious Pink said:


> Actually, I’m a little confused on why translucency is an issue at all, anyway, because blue agate does not come in earrings, just the necklace and bracelet,



To clarify - I meant to also say that agate is definitely no more translucent than carnelian - so that should not be an issue for earrings. There are reasons that we don’t know why some things are and are not produced, or why certain pieces are only available in particular countries. I can’t wear chalcedony so I don’t have a lot of experience with it, but I have a friend who has a few pieces and they do not appear to be translucent at all - are they? 

It does seem that sometimes VCA will make a necklace and bracelet before earrings.


----------



## rk4265

Notorious Pink said:


> To clarify - I meant to also say that agate is definitely no more translucent than carnelian - so that should not be an issue for earrings. There are reasons that we don’t know why some things are and are not produced, or why certain pieces are only available in particular countries. I can’t wear chalcedony so I don’t have a lot of experience with it, but I have a friend who has a few pieces and they do not appear to be translucent at all - are they?
> 
> It does seem that sometimes VCA will make a necklace and bracelet before earrings.


Very well said.


----------



## geminigal1

chiaoapple said:


> Thought I'd share pictures of the sweet Alhambra guilloche watch (not mine, tried on in the boutique). It really is quite lovely... And I have to say it looks amazing next to my YG clover!
> As my wrists are on the smaller side, I would have to remove a motif and even then it is pretty loose (My SA said they would not be willing to remove 2 motifs), so although it is a watch, I would treat it more like a bracelet (if I break down & buy it that is....!)
> I was counting on my aversion to quartz watches to save me from lusting too seriously after this piece, but now my mind is saying "it is a bracelet". =P
> View attachment 4567353
> View attachment 4567354
> View attachment 4567355


This is gorgeous on you. Did you get it?


----------



## cafecreme15

Does anyone know if VCA makes chalcedony in YG? I think I’ve only seen WG.


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> Does anyone know if VCA makes chalcedony in YG? I think I’ve only seen WG.


Only WG as far as I know.


----------



## cafecreme15

Notorious Pink said:


> Only WG as far as I know.


Thanks! Will probably be a while before I add anything in WG from VCA, but I really love the translucency of chalcedony.


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> Does anyone know if VCA makes chalcedony in YG? I think I’ve only seen WG.



Only in white gold. It is mistakenly listed on the special orders form as being available in pink gold through SO, but I found out that is an error.


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> Only in white gold. It is mistakenly listed on the special orders form as being available in pink gold through SO, but I found out that is an error.


Thank you! I wonder why no PG or YG for this stone, even for an SO.


----------



## lisawhit

cafecreme15 said:


> Does anyone know if VCA makes chalcedony in YG? I think I’ve only seen WG.


I think it would be stunning in yg....


----------



## cafecreme15

lisawhit said:


> I think it would be stunning in yg....


I agree! Would be a nice way to warm it up. It’s a cool colored stone to begin with, and WG really plays that up even more.


----------



## lynne_ross

For those on here that shop in Hong Kong which store(s) do you prefer? There appears to be numerous ones. Any advantages to any specific store? Thanks!


----------



## JewelryLover101

lynne_ross said:


> For those on here that shop in Hong Kong which store(s) do you prefer? There appears to be numerous ones. Any advantages to any specific store? Thanks!


I've never been there personally, but I know the Prince boutique has the Hong Kong exclusive carnelian/pink gold magic Alhambra necklace.  That's an advantage in my opinion


----------



## Rockysmom

Does anyone have the list of combinations of stones and gold  being offered for special orders?


----------



## nicole0612

Rockysmom said:


> Does anyone have the list of combinations of stones and gold  being offered for special orders?





This is the list for “preapproved” special orders, but if you are a loyal client there may be more options. For options outside these, you will need to discuss with your SA and see if your combo can be approved. Good luck!
(Please also note that the chalcedony/PG combo is an error, it is only chalcedony/WG combos for this list).


----------



## bags to die for

For anyone that's interested, I was quoted 1800 euro to authenticate a bracelet. This is at place vendome.


----------



## Phoenix123

bags to die for said:


> For anyone that's interested, I was quoted 1800 euro to authenticate a bracelet. This is at place vendome.



Thanks for letting us know.  But this is just nuts!


----------



## bags to die for

They can search on the serial number but the system only comes up with the buying info from what the SA showed me. Depending on the age of item.


----------



## Belle-brune

Chanbal said:


> If I had to choose 3 pieces from your list, I would go with 1, 3, and 4. They look good together.  Enjoy your anniversary.


Well, couldn’t resist! Ended up getting all the 4 piece plus a vintage Alhambra clover yellow gold! The 2 minis will be saved for my daughter as I couldn’t resist the carnelian and frivole! Too  
Thank you ladies for all the replies, now next question:
Between the ring frivole ring or
Magic Alhambra yellow gold MOP and Vintage alhambra yellow gold combination diamond and carnelian?
Thank you in advance


----------



## Notorious Pink

Belle-brune said:


> Well, couldn’t resist! Ended up getting all the 4 piece plus a vintage Alhambra clover yellow gold! The 2 minis will be saved for my daughter as I couldn’t resist the carnelian and frivole! Too
> Thank you ladies for all the replies, now next question:
> Between the ring frivole ring or
> Magic Alhambra yellow gold MOP and Vintage alhambra yellow gold combination diamond and carnelian?
> Thank you in advance



I’m confused - which is the yg diamond and carnelian? Sounds fabulous.


----------



## Belle-brune

Notorious Pink said:


> I’m confused - which is the yg diamond and carnelian? Sounds fabulous.


Sorry, didn’t mean to confuse you 
I’m attaching the three rings I’m considering


----------



## Notorious Pink

Belle-brune said:


> Sorry, didn’t mean to confuse you
> I’m attaching the three rings I’m considering


Ah, now I see, thank you!! You meant the ring! 

if you’re basing your choice off your collection, I think the white MOP will be the easiest direct match because it’s Alhambra. If you are not into matching, the frivole goes with everything. I love the carnelian as a pop of color, too. I guess the only way to choose is what your priority is, whether you want a piece that will go easily with everything else.


----------



## Starkissed

Hi! After months of stalking this thread and seeing all your beautiful VCA purchases, I thought it was time to make my first post.

I’m thinking of getting a 5 motif Vintage Alhambra bracelet in malachite. I’ve read that it’s a difficult stone to maintain, but it’s just soooo gorgeous!!! Do any of you have a malachite bracelet? Please share your experiences and pictures, if possible.


----------



## Belle-brune

Notorious Pink said:


> Ah, now I see, thank you!! You meant the ring!
> 
> if you’re basing your choice off your collection, I think the white MOP will be the easiest direct match because it’s Alhambra. If you are not into matching, the frivole goes with everything. I love the carnelian as a pop of color, too. I guess the only way to choose is what your priority is, whether you want a piece that will go easily with everything else.


I had the same feeling, frivole seems easy match just with everything ! I’m not too much into matching but those 2 Vintage Alhambra rings are definitely on my list!
My first piece from VCA was the Perlee signature then Perlee clover a few years ago! My mom wore 20 MOP vintage Alhambra for a long time and felt it’s mature but seeing how everyone wears them so casually... pure love  
I’m wearing my new pieces in jeans chasing after a toddler
Thank you for your input


----------



## Belle-brune

Notorious Pink said:


> Ah, now I see, thank you!! You meant the ring!
> 
> if you’re basing your choice off your collection, I think the white MOP will be the easiest direct match because it’s Alhambra. If you are not into matching, the frivole goes with everything. I love the carnelian as a pop of color, too. I guess the only way to choose is what your priority is, whether you want a piece that will go easily with everything else.


I had the same feeling, frivole seems easy match just with everything ! I’m not too much into matching but those 2 Vintage Alhambra rings are definitely on my list!
My first piece from VCA was the Perlee signature then Perlee clover a few years ago! My mom wore 20 MOP vintage Alhambra for a long time and felt it’s mature but seeing how everyone wears them so casually... pure love  
I’m wearing my new pieces in jeans chasing after a toddler
Thank you for your input


----------



## Chanbal

Starkissed said:


> Hi! After months of stalking this thread and seeing all your beautiful VCA purchases, I thought it was time to make my first post.
> 
> I’m thinking of getting a 5 motif Vintage Alhambra bracelet in malachite. I’ve read that it’s a difficult stone to maintain, but it’s just soooo gorgeous!!! Do any of you have a malachite bracelet? Please share your experiences and pictures, if possible.


You can see the bracelet on the VCA website. It is gorgeous, go for it!


----------



## Chanbal

Belle-brune said:


> Well, couldn’t resist! Ended up getting all the 4 piece plus a vintage Alhambra clover yellow gold! The 2 minis will be saved for my daughter as I couldn’t resist the carnelian and frivole! Too
> Thank you ladies for all the replies, now next question:
> Between the ring frivole ring or
> Magic Alhambra yellow gold MOP and Vintage alhambra yellow gold combination diamond and carnelian?
> Thank you in advance


OMG, did you buy all these pieces at the same time? 
They are beautiful, congrats!


----------



## Croissant

Notorious Pink said:


> Hmm....are we in the same city? I forget where everyone is.  Do we have enough people for a NY meetup?
> [emoji16][emoji882][emoji304][emoji389][emoji389][emoji389][emoji389][emoji389]
> ([emoji389] my favorite because it is sooooo accurate)



did this ever happen? I live in Manhattan.


----------



## Belle-brune

Chanbal said:


> OMG, did you buy all these pieces at the same time?
> They are beautiful, congrats!


Oh no I got the perlee signature bracelet first, then perlee diamond in yellow and rose gold! On one trip to Paris I got the vintage Alhambra bracelet in MOP, Wasn’t sure about vintage Alhambra necklaces until a trip to vca in the us!
Rest of it was the last purchase I made, I initially was only going to get all gold but when I tried onyx it was love at first sight 
This is a slippery slope as many ladies on the forum know! I definitely will plan next purchase to go with my existent collection


----------



## Notorious Pink

Croissant said:


> did this ever happen? I live in Manhattan.



It didn’t happen - still hoping! I’m in the city several times per week so am always happy to meet up!


----------



## Starkissed

Chanbal said:


> You can see the bracelet on the VCA website. It is gorgeous, go for it!




Oh, I think you misunderstood me. I wanted to know if anyone has a Malachite bracelet and if they have to baby it? Because apparently the stone is very soft. It surely is super stunning on the website! Thanks for your response


----------



## say brooke

Todays arm candy


----------



## Bee-licious

Belle-brune said:


> I had the same feeling, frivole seems easy match just with everything ! I’m not too much into matching but those 2 Vintage Alhambra rings are definitely on my list!
> My first piece from VCA was the Perlee signature then Perlee clover a few years ago! My mom wore 20 MOP vintage Alhambra for a long time and felt it’s mature but seeing how everyone wears them so casually... pure love
> I’m wearing my new pieces in jeans chasing after a toddler
> Thank you for your input


Frivole ring! It’s got so much presence on the hand and it’ll match your items without being all clovers. Great collection you have there btw, I’m drooling here!!


----------



## Belle-brune

Bee-licious said:


> Frivole ring! It’s got so much presence on the hand and it’ll match your items without being all clovers. Great collection you have there btw, I’m drooling here!!


Thank you! Exactly what I’m leaning towards  loved how it sparked and attracts light on the finger, I also think it’s a happy fun ringhappy holidays!


----------



## fairylady

Hi,

I am noticing some gaping on my brand new necklace. Would you return/exchange if this was you? TIA!


----------



## say brooke

fairylady said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am noticing some gaping on my brand new necklace. Would you return/exchange if this was you? TIA!


Yes! I would.


----------



## rk4265

fairylady said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am noticing some gaping on my brand new necklace. Would you return/exchange if this was you? TIA!


Absolutely


----------



## Gracilan

....yes, for sure


----------



## rk4265

Does anyone know if it’s possible to add 2 diamond motifs to my current bracelet? How much is it?


----------



## nicole0612

rk4265 said:


> Does anyone know if it’s possible to add 2 diamond motifs to my current bracelet? How much is it?



It is not possible to modify a design in this way through VCA.


----------



## rk4265

nicole0612 said:


> It is not possible to modify a design in this way through VCA.


Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## sbelle

I know someone has posted about these earrings - Contes d’Hiver-  but I couldn’t find the post.

I tried them on today and am totally in love.   I have a special occasion they might be perfect for, so now I just need the funds!


----------



## JewelryLover101

fairylady said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am noticing some gaping on my brand new necklace. Would you return/exchange if this was you? TIA!


These gaps are not uncommon with mother of pearl, but if it bothers you, I would return it. I just wouldn’t necessarily expect any of the other pieces to be any better.


----------



## Mali_

Sharing from IG


----------



## Phoenix123

geminigal1 said:


> View attachment 4400862
> View attachment 4400861
> View attachment 4400860
> View attachment 4400858
> View attachment 4400852
> View attachment 4400853
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, please help me pick a color. This is my first Rose De Noel pedant and I’m having trouble deciding   (from top to bottom: white mop, black onyx, blue lapis, grey mop). Please help! Thanks



@geminigal1, did you ever end up picking one?  If so, which?  And may I ask: is that a medium-sized RdN and how tall are you (if you don't mind my asking pls).  Thanks.


----------



## luvprada

I have the Alhambra vintage earrings and pendant in Onyx.  I recently purchased the Alhambra vintage pink gold pendant to go with the vintage pink gold earrings I already own.

  I was actually torn between the pink and yellow Alhambra vintage pendants but decided to go with pink as it matched the earrings. My husband said I should get both and wear the yellow with gold non-VCA jewelry I own. I thought that having both yellow and pink in the same pendant was too similar. I’m not looking for white gold or diamond jewelry and was actually not looking for an additional pendant when I purchased the pink gold Alhambra pendant.

So now I’m wondering, is having two of the same pendants in different gold overkill? I haven’t purchased the yellow gold but my husband mentioned it again tonight so thought I’d put the question out there thanks.


----------



## Phoenix123

I like having "duplicates", ie, either exactly the same or similar, if it's something I really love.

Having said that, those 2 pendants you're considering are super similar; and from far away, you can't really discern the different gold colours.  Would you wear both, if so yes buy the YG one too...if you wouldn't, then no.  

Perhaps consider one slightly different, like the white MOP pendant in YG?


----------



## luvprada

Thank you Phoenix for the suggestion. I really appreciate your help!


----------



## gagabag

My SA sent me this for Christmas... Not sure what to do with it? Need some ideas..


----------



## Phoenix123

gagabag said:


> My SA sent me this for Christmas... Not sure what to do with it? Need some ideas..
> View attachment 4611113



Haha, same.  I _think _we're supposed to appreciate the box (it's art?).

I'm planning to put my jewellery or my makeup in it.

ETD: what else did you get with it?  I got some hand-made chocolates (yum btw), a half-bottle of champagne and guess this...a charger, hahaha.  And I didn't get flowers..first time ever!  VCA had always given me flowers, for every special occasion.


----------



## MagpieInTraining

gagabag said:


> My SA sent me this for Christmas... Not sure what to do with it? Need some ideas..
> View attachment 4611113



Oh I’d use it in my living room - I always keep little snacks out for guests etc in a box at all times. So I’d get dividers that fit in the box and create little compartments of chocolates, almonds, peanuts, tiny crackers etc.


----------



## loves

Same. I'd use it as a jewellery box.
I think it is lovely it is lit from within. I actually gasped when i opened mine, the plebeian that I am...
and by  now the champagne is already in my little tummy. I am built like a tank so half bottle is nothing...can I find fellow Asians who CAN drink? So lonely here lol


----------



## Phoenix123

loves said:


> Same. I'd use it as a jewellery box.
> I think it is lovely it is lit from within. I actually gasped when i opened mine, the plebeian that I am...
> and by  now the champagne is already in my little tummy. I am built like a tank so half bottle is nothing...can I find fellow Asians who CAN drink? So lonely here lol


 too funny!


----------



## gagabag

Phoenix123 said:


> Haha, same.  I _think _we're supposed to appreciate the box (it's art?).
> 
> I'm planning to put my jewellery or my makeup in it.
> 
> ETD: what else did you get with it?  I got some hand-made chocolates (yum btw), a half-bottle of champagne and guess this...a charger, hahaha.  And I didn't get flowers..first time ever!  VCA had always given me flowers, for every special occasion.


Lol! Yup, got those too! The box is rechargeable, so interesting!  Might store jewelry in mine too...


----------



## gagabag

MagpieInTraining said:


> Oh I’d use it in my living room - I always keep little snacks out for guests etc in a box at all times. So I’d get dividers that fit in the box and create little compartments of chocolates, almonds, peanuts, tiny crackers etc.


Oooh that’s a grand idea! A box of treats!


----------



## DreamingPink

Phoenix123 said:


> Haha, same.  I _think _we're supposed to appreciate the box (it's art?).
> 
> I'm planning to put my jewellery or my makeup in it.
> 
> ETD: what else did you get with it?  I got some hand-made chocolates (yum btw), a half-bottle of champagne and guess this...a charger, hahaha.  And I didn't get flowers..first time ever!  VCA had always given me flowers, for every special occasion.



How sweet for all the gifts! May I ask what country you are in?
I always shop over the phone from NYC but never gotten any chocolate or flowers... maybe because I'm not vip


----------



## Phoenix123

MiniNavy said:


> How sweet for all the gifts! May I ask what country you are in?
> I always shop over the phone from NYC but never gotten any chocolate or flowers... maybe because I'm not vip



I'm in Singapore.

Not sure that I am VIP, lol.  But VCA has always given me chocolates and flowers.


----------



## DreamingPink

Phoenix123 said:


> I'm in Singapore.
> 
> Not sure that I am VIP, lol.  But VCA has always given me chocolates and flowers.



That's why the VCA experience is all worth it


----------



## EpiFanatic

I got my first Diptyque candle. It is so pretty.


----------



## Phoenix123

EpiFanatic said:


> I got my first Diptyque candle. It is so pretty.
> 
> View attachment 4611628



Nice!  Let me know how you like the scent?

I got it for my b'day.  Haven't used it yet.


----------



## innerpeace85

gagabag said:


> My SA sent me this for Christmas... Not sure what to do with it? Need some ideas..
> View attachment 4611113


Oh this is very pretty!!


----------



## TankerToad

loves said:


> Same. I'd use it as a jewellery box.
> I think it is lovely it is lit from within. I actually gasped when i opened mine, the plebeian that I am...
> and by  now the champagne is already in my little tummy. I am built like a tank so half bottle is nothing...can I find fellow Asians who CAN drink? So lonely here lol


You crack me up- not Asian but I’d be happy to kick a bottle of bubbles with you anytime 
We will talk about Hermès and VCA as we gulp


----------



## TankerToad

sbelle said:


> I know someone has posted about these earrings - Contes d’Hiver-  but I couldn’t find the post.
> 
> I tried them on today and am totally in love.   I have a special occasion they might be perfect for, so now I just need the funds!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4608451


Exquisite !! 
I gasped when I saw your photo


----------



## Bee-licious

MagpieInTraining said:


> Oh I’d use it in my living room - I always keep little snacks out for guests etc in a box at all times. So I’d get dividers that fit in the box and create little compartments of chocolates, almonds, peanuts, tiny crackers etc.


Really good idea! I should do this! Not that I received this box but I host and should do this more often


----------



## hopiko

TankerToad said:


> You crack me up- not Asian but I’d be happy to kick a bottle of bubbles with you anytime
> We will talk about Hermès and VCA as we gulp


I’m in...happy to bring a magnum or 2...LOL!!!  Champers, H and VCA...pure heaven!!!!


----------



## doloresmia

hopiko said:


> I’m in...happy to bring a magnum or 2...LOL!!!  Champers, H and VCA...pure heaven!!!!



Can I join @hopiko , @TankerToad and @loves? Have magnum, will travel. Don’t really drink but want to contribute.... and to stay on topic, am wearing my malachite earrings and 10 motif necklace for the holidays... with my favorite sweat outfit


----------



## TankerToad

hopiko said:


> I’m in...happy to bring a magnum or 2...LOL!!!  Champers, H and VCA...pure heaven!!!!


Just say when and where.
I’m READY!
We have a quorum - What fun
We can scheme about our VCA 2020 wish list -
And to stay on topic - have a VCA adorable treasure under my tropical holiday tree and then just one Parisian VCA wish for 2020.


----------



## TankerToad

doloresmia said:


> Can I join @hopiko , @TankerToad and @loves? Have magnum, will travel. Don’t really drink but want to contribute.... and to stay on topic, am wearing my malachite earrings and 10 motif necklace for the holidays... with my favorite sweat outfit


Yes Ma’am 
Love your VCA holiday look and travel magnum looks perfect - 
Let’s get this party started.


----------



## rk4265

Do new items usually come out in February/March?


----------



## loves

TankerToad said:


> You crack me up- not Asian but I’d be happy to kick a bottle of bubbles with you anytime
> We will talk about Hermès and VCA as we gulp


----------



## rk4265

I heard on Instagram that rock crystal is coming back in February 2020


----------



## LVFringedSpeedy

Hello Ladies 

I was wondering about (small) gifts after purchases;

Do you get something after a purchase apart from the (complimentary) chocolates and fragrance samples?

I'm not the best client at VCA (yet), I bought some pieces for my mom, some were more expensive than the others.

At Cartier I usually get all sorts of presents: little plush panthers, candles, ashtrays, trays and even coffee table books. Now I wouldn't call myself a VIP++ client at Cartier but I have a good relationship with my SA (but in VCA it's the same).

Since both brands belong to Richemont, I was wondering why the difference concerning gifts is so big? Or is it just me who doesn't get stuff at VCA?


----------



## wisconsin

I ageee
I am in the same boat.
Certainly not VIP bu spent enough.
I have gotten chocolates and at most a candle once.
No perfumes or even samples.


----------



## Phoenix123

I think the experience varies a lot from country to country and even boutique to boutique.  I've spent a fair bit at Cartier but have NEVER received any gifts from them, only been invited to events.  Now, VCA has lavished me with many gifts (chocolates, flowers, champagne, perfumes, candles, cakes etc etc), and has invited me to many events including a 5-day extravaganza in Sydney in November this year (which I couldn't attend for personal reasons, but it was really lovely to be invited) and also an event in Paris in June 2020.


----------



## cafecreme15

Question for all the experts here! While I know most of VCAs stones (e.g. MOP, malachite, etc) can't be worn every day/while showering/various other activities that are harsh on jewelry, is this year's porcelain holiday pendant similarly delicate? Was hoping it was maybe a heartier material, but wanted to check with you all for your thoughts.


----------



## rk4265

cafecreme15 said:


> Question for all the experts here! While I know most of VCAs stones (e.g. MOP, malachite, etc) can't be worn every day/while showering/various other activities that are harsh on jewelry, is this year's porcelain holiday pendant similarly delicate? Was hoping it was maybe a heartier material, but wanted to check with you all for your thoughts.


On their website it says that porcelain can break easily or scratch. Not sure about getting wet


----------



## cafecreme15

rk4265 said:


> On their website it says that porcelain can break easily or scratch. Not sure about getting wet


So no exercise - got it!


----------



## EpiFanatic

LVFringedSpeedy said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> I was wondering about (small) gifts after purchases;
> 
> Do you get something after a purchase apart from the (complimentary) chocolates and fragrance samples?
> 
> I'm not the best client at VCA (yet), I bought some pieces for my mom, some were more expensive than the others.
> 
> At Cartier I usually get all sorts of presents: little plush panthers, candles, ashtrays, trays and even coffee table books. Now I wouldn't call myself a VIP++ client at Cartier but I have a good relationship with my SA (but in VCA it's the same).
> 
> Since both brands belong to Richemont, I was wondering why the difference concerning gifts is so big? Or is it just me who doesn't get stuff at VCA?


My boutique SA always sends me something on my bday and Christmas. Ive received candles, tea, and some amazing books. She’s so thoughtful. NM does nothing.


----------



## Bisoux78

cafecreme15 said:


> Question for all the experts here! While I know most of VCAs stones (e.g. MOP, malachite, etc) can't be worn every day/while showering/various other activities that are harsh on jewelry, is this year's porcelain holiday pendant similarly delicate? Was hoping it was maybe a heartier material, but wanted to check with you all for your thoughts.



I’ve honestly washed my MOP necklace MANY times with soap and water and have never damaged it. One time I even accidentally left it in a bowl with soapy water for cleaning and forgot about it for several hours. Still gorgeous and looking like the first day I bought her.


----------



## Phoenix123

Bisoux78 said:


> I’ve honestly washed my MOP necklace MANY times with soap and water and have never damaged it. One time I even accidentally left it in a bowl with soapy water for cleaning and forgot about it for several hours. Still gorgeous and looking like the first day I bought her.



It didn't shrink?  I read that MOP tends to have an airline gap if it's been exposed to water for too long.


----------



## Bisoux78

Phoenix123 said:


> It didn't shrink?  I read that MOP tends to have an airline gap if it's been exposed to water for too long.



None that I’ve noticed. I’m OCD about my jewelry and out of my 4 single motif pendants, this one doesn’t have any gaps what so ever. I don’t shower with it on or go swimming...I clean it only if I know I’ve been sweating (usually in the summer) or if I’ve been wearing it non stop for several weeks.
I have a friend who never takes off her onyx pendant...daily showers, perfume, etc and hers STILL looks brand new. I guess there’s another reason why we pay the big bucks for VCA: the quality!


----------



## Phoenix123

Bisoux78 said:


> None that I’ve noticed. I’m OCD about my jewelry and out of my 4 single motif pendants, this one doesn’t have any gaps what so ever. I don’t shower with it on or go swimming...I clean it only if I know I’ve been sweating (usually in the summer) or if I’ve been wearing it non stop for several weeks.
> I have a friend who never takes off her onyx pendant...daily showers, perfume, etc and hers STILL looks brand new. I guess there’s another reason why we pay the big bucks for VCA: the quality!



I'm happy to hear that.

Also, I think onyx is supposed to be quite hardy.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

https://www.vogue.com.tw/luxury/article/vca-lucky-animals-2020?amp
saw this article...the pictures look like there may be new lucky animal clips coming out in 2020! ...but i can’t read chinese so i’m not sure... if it’s true i’m incredibly excited


----------



## rk4265

Hi guys. How long does it take for your bracelet to come back if it goes to the workshop for links to get removed


----------



## Mali_

diane sun said:


> https://www.vogue.com.tw/luxury/article/vca-lucky-animals-2020?amp
> saw this article...the pictures look like there may be new lucky animal clips coming out in 2020! ...but i can’t read chinese so i’m not sure... if it’s true i’m incredibly excited


Thanks for sharing; they’re all beautiful.


----------



## MyDogTink

Thanks for sharing. I’m with you- can’t read Chinese but I love the turtle pin!


----------



## Phoenix123

rk4265 said:


> Hi guys. How long does it take for your bracelet to come back if it goes to the workshop for links to get removed



A couple of weeks for me.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

diane sun said:


> https://www.vogue.com.tw/luxury/article/vca-lucky-animals-2020?amp
> saw this article...the pictures look like there may be new lucky animal clips coming out in 2020! ...but i can’t read chinese so i’m not sure... if it’s true i’m incredibly excited


Wow! There will be 5 new lucky animals - tortoise, horse, duck, panda and piglet. The rest is description of stones used to make these:
Onyx for the eyes to depict curiosity of the animals *LOL*
Duck is inlaid with malachite, LL and GMOP etc etc.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

i did a search throughout the forum, and the sweet effeuillage earrings were so rarely mentioned. wondering if anyone owns these and can speak to how you feel about them?


----------



## Notorious Pink

diane sun said:


> i did a search throughout the forum, and the sweet effeuillage earrings were so rarely mentioned. wondering if anyone owns these and can speak to how you feel about them?


I don’t have them, but I’ve always liked these.


----------



## Meta

diane sun said:


> https://www.vogue.com.tw/luxury/article/vca-lucky-animals-2020?amp
> saw this article...the pictures look like there may be new lucky animal clips coming out in 2020! ...but i can’t read chinese so i’m not sure... if it’s true i’m incredibly excited


Thanks for sharing! Found an article in English here: https://www.prestigeonline.com/th/style/jewellery/van-cleef-arpels-lucky-animals/


----------



## Sakong

Hi all, 

I was checking VCA website and noted guilloche 10 motif necklace is no longer posted. Does it mean “out of stock (temporary)” or not available any more since it was limited edition?

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## wisconsin

Sakong said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was checking VCA website and noted guilloche 10 motif necklace is no longer posted. Does it mean “out of stock (temporary)” or not available any more since it was limited edition?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your input.


I just got one 2 weeks ago at my Chicago boutique.
It was not posted online then even.
It may be available in some boutiques.


----------



## Sakong

wisconsin said:


> I just got one 2 weeks ago at my Chicago boutique.
> It was not posted online then even.
> It may be available in some boutiques.


Thank you for your reply. I will check the availability.


----------



## JeanGranger

Hi
Which bracelet would you pick?

Im torn between the two bracelets but both bracelets have pro and con for my liking...
-I like white gold jewellery 
-I like the colour of blue agate
-I’m not sure about Onyx colour ( I’m afraid that Black colour of Onyx look a little sorrow?
-I like the option that one bracelet have both stones and diamonds


----------



## Sakong

Hi, I actually bought the pave/onyx bracelet then returned it because of two reasons:

1. motifs flip so often and easily and I do not appreciate the backside of pave motif
2. I found two onyx in a row diminishes its beauty (it would be better if they are even number of motifs so alternate in perfect order)

I would vote for the blue agate or full pave bracelet, but it is only my personal preference.


----------



## Phoenix123

JeanGranger said:


> View attachment 4623948
> 
> 
> Hi
> Which bracelet would you pick?
> 
> Im torn between the two bracelets but both bracelets have pro and con for my liking...
> -I like white gold jewellery
> -I like the colour of blue agate
> -I’m not sure about Onyx colour ( I’m afraid that Black colour of Onyx look a little sorrow?
> -I like the option that one bracelet have both stones and diamonds




Ask me again in the summer and I will tell you, lol.

I have the full pave Vintage 5-motif and although they flip a bit, it doesn't bother me that much as the underside of each motif is still quite blingy.  I used to have the full pave Sweet and the motifs flipped A LOT and the underside was not so blingy and that drove me crazy; so I ended up selling it at a loss!

The pave 5-motif does look a bit lonely though and I've been contemplating selling this 5-motif and get a pave Magic bracelet or I'd get the Vintage with ceramic+pave and stack with this pave Vintage 5-motif....Most likely though I'll get the Magic pave bracelet bc I absolutely love the Magic bracelet as a concept (and have the MOP one with YG, which I wear all the time).  And, I am OCD about odd numbers.

I've paid for but not yet collected the lapis pave bracelet - I will pick it up in the summer.  I'm a teeeeny tiny bit apprehensive about the odd number of the lapis motifs, being the OCD person that I am.


----------



## DS2006

I think the wg onyx and pave is a stunning bracelet! I am considering it, but I also know I could buy three non-pave vintage bracelets for the price of that one. So I'll have to think a little longer!  I do like the blue agate very much and would like to have that one, but I think the wg/onyx would be worn more. Of course, I have the pave earrings and pendant, so that's another reason I would lean towards the pave/onyx.  I guess I want both! lol! Sorry to not be more helpful!


----------



## wisconsin

Though stunning, the pave onyx reminds me of a checker board with its alternating motifs.
I would rather get full onyx or full pave.
So in this case, I would choose the blue agate.


----------



## TankerToad

I have the onyx and diamond NYC bracelet and adore it !
Totally would get my vote all over again


----------



## Phoenix123

I meant onyx+pave (not ceramic+pave).


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

is it just me or has the vca website stopped showing prices? i’m in the us btw


----------



## Phoenix123

diane sun said:


> is it just me or has the vca website stopped showing prices? i’m in the us btw



It never shows prices for me.  I am in Singapore.


----------



## JeanGranger

I’m really appreciated all your opinions. Thank you. I wonder if I can request Blue Agate to be set in White Gold. But I think they’re going to no especially in my country.
For those who own Onyx/Pave, is it your most favourite in your bracelet collection or something else you love it more?
I wouldnt  mind any action shots


----------



## DS2006

You might be able to special order the agate in white gold, but it will cost about 30% more than the yg one.  I hate the added cost since the bracelets are priced fairly high in the first place. 



diane sun said:


> is it just me or has the vca website stopped showing prices? i’m in the us btw



The prices are showing for me. Look in the search box in the upper right side of the page. It should say USA. I'd pull down the list and select USA again and see if that resets it.


----------



## innerpeace85

JeanGranger said:


> View attachment 4623948
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Which bracelet would you pick?
> 
> Im torn between the two bracelets but both bracelets have pro and con for my liking...
> -I like white gold jewellery
> -I like the colour of blue agate
> -I’m not sure about Onyx colour ( I’m afraid that Black colour of Onyx look a little sorrow?
> -I like the option that one bracelet have both stones and diamonds


Very different bracelets/looks. But if I were to pick one, it would be the black/pave for the neutral color and bling factor. Good luck deciding!


----------



## cafecreme15

Hi all! Anyone have experience with the durability of tiger eye stone? On their website VCA has care instructions for MOP, malachite, porcelain, etc but no tiger eye! Is this as delicate as the other stones such that it can’t get wet?


----------



## rk4265

cafecreme15 said:


> Hi all! Anyone have experience with the durability of tiger eye stone? On their website VCA has care instructions for MOP, malachite, porcelain, etc but no tiger eye! Is this as delicate as the other stones such that it can’t get wet?


I’ve contacted vca and they recommend for non of their natural stones to get wet. Washing hands is ok but not submerging


----------



## cafecreme15

rk4265 said:


> I’ve contacted vca and they recommend for non of their natural stones to get wet. Washing hands is ok but not submerging


Thanks! Dumb question, but is tiger eye not a natural stone? If not, then what is it? (Porcelain?)


----------



## rk4265

cafecreme15 said:


> Thanks! Dumb question, but is tiger eye not a natural stone? If not, then what is it? (Porcelain?)


It’s a natural stone. The only stones that you can wash are diamonds I believe. Porcelain too I think


----------



## cafecreme15

rk4265 said:


> It’s a natural stone. The only stones that you can wash are diamonds I believe. Porcelain too I think


Thanks! I just have general concerns on the type of stone that is best for a bracelet since I am constantly knocking mine around (banging against the edge of my desk, keyboard, general clumsiness), so I'm worried about getting something that's too soft and prone to scratches/breaking!


----------



## DS2006

cafecreme15 said:


> Thanks! I just have general concerns on the type of stone that is best for a bracelet since I am constantly knocking mine around (banging against the edge of my desk, keyboard, general clumsiness), so I'm worried about getting something that's too soft and prone to scratches/breaking!



I'd honestly get the solid gold if that is the case. Then you can get a pendant or earrings in the stones and same metal as the bracelet.


----------



## cafecreme15

DS2006 said:


> I'd honestly get the solid gold if that is the case. Then you can get a pendant or earrings in the stones and same metal as the bracelet.


I thought about this but the only solid gold one that really makes my heart sing is the guilloche, and then I feel like we have the same problem as with the stones for being susceptible to scratches!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

wondering if anyone here can testify for the frivole 9 flower station necklace? i love how whimsical it is, but i'm not sure how annoying the flowers flipping would be for me. i'm also partial to wg, but trying to expand more into yg. and also considering the very large frivole pendant, because of it's versatility as a clip, but i'd have to choose between the 9 flower....


----------



## alexcluvlv

Hello,
Total newbie here as in finally getting my first VCA and still undecided which one so hoping experts can chime in and help me please. First of all, we'll be going to Las Vegas this Friday for my birthday so I was wondering if anybody can tell me what has your experiences been going to the VCA boutiques.  Also, does anybody have any recommendations for an SA?  I was just at the SCP VCA and got to try on the Guilloche pendant and the Vintage Alhambra YG 5 motif bracelet and love both of them.  Unfortunately, I can't get both of them right now so trying to see which one I would be wearing more, lol.  I think I'm thinking more of the bracelet because it's 5 motifs and because it's solid brushed gold so any scratches from wear will not show too much...Any help or suggestions would be so appreciated


----------



## hopiko

alexcluvlv said:


> Hello,
> Total newbie here as in finally getting my first VCA and still undecided which one so hoping experts can chime in and help me please. First of all, we'll be going to Las Vegas this Friday for my birthday so I was wondering if anybody can tell me what has your experiences been going to the VCA boutiques.  Also, does anybody have any recommendations for an SA?  I was just at the SCP VCA and got to try on the Guilloche pendant and the Vintage Alhambra YG 5 motif bracelet and love both of them.  Unfortunately, I can't get both of them right now so trying to see which one I would be wearing more, lol.  I think I'm thinking more of the bracelet because it's 5 motifs and because it's solid brushed gold so any scratches from wear will not show too much...Any help or suggestions would be so appreciated


Congrats on your first piece!  I would suggest that you try the guilloche bracelet.  Although my SA warned me of scratches, I have had it since last year and have stacked it quite a bit and it is none the worse for wear.  That and the 10 motif...and the earrings as well, are really great pieces.  All of VCA is beautiful so you really can't go wrong.  Go into the boutique with a budget in mind and "play" with various pieces and see what makes your heart sing.  I do that (a bit too often..lol) and always come out with something that I love....and not necessarily what I was thinking I might buy!  Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## DS2006

alexcluvlv said:


> Hello,
> Total newbie here as in finally getting my first VCA and still undecided which one so hoping experts can chime in and help me please. First of all, we'll be going to Las Vegas this Friday for my birthday so I was wondering if anybody can tell me what has your experiences been going to the VCA boutiques.  Also, does anybody have any recommendations for an SA?  I was just at the SCP VCA and got to try on the Guilloche pendant and the Vintage Alhambra YG 5 motif bracelet and love both of them.  Unfortunately, I can't get both of them right now so trying to see which one I would be wearing more, lol.  I think I'm thinking more of the bracelet because it's 5 motifs and because it's solid brushed gold so any scratches from wear will not show too much...Any help or suggestions would be so appreciated



I'd also go for a bracelet since it could be used with any other Alhambra pieces set in yg. I'd go with the classic yg because I think it will go better with other pieces than the guilloche would. I do think it is less likely to show scratches. Of course, the solid yg vintage bracelet was my first piece, so I may be a little biased! I bought one item from a SA in Las Vegas and will pm you her name and location.


----------



## alexcluvlv

hopiko said:


> Congrats on your first piece!  I would suggest that you try the guilloche bracelet.  Although my SA warned me of scratches, I have had it since last year and have stacked it quite a bit and it is none the worse for wear.  That and the 10 motif...and the earrings as well, are really great pieces.  All of VCA is beautiful so you really can't go wrong.  Go into the boutique with a budget in mind and "play" with various pieces and see what makes your heart sing.  I do that (a bit too often..lol) and always come out with something that I love....and not necessarily what I was thinking I might buy!  Happy Birthday!!!!


Thank you !!  You have so many beautiful VCA pieces .  That's really good to know about the Guilloche bracelet not really scratching that much despite your using it quite a bit.  Yes, the SA did warn me about the Guilloche, that's why I didn't even ask about it, but the pendant is beautiful.  I don't think I saw the bracelet on the website--could I ask you how much the bracelet was?  I'm assuming it is similar to the 5 motif YG bracelet.  I've also thought about the earrings (which I haven't tried even, lol), because I do wear my diamond studs all the time.  I hope I find an SA who's very patient with me .


----------



## DS2006

@alexcluvlv  There is quite a bit of difference in the prices of the two yg bracelets. But certainly get the one that you love and works the best with any other pieces you plan to add.

Classic 5 motif is $3900
Guilloche 5 motif is $4950


----------



## alexcluvlv

DS2006 said:


> I'd also go for a bracelet since it could be used with any other Alhambra pieces set in yg. I'd go with the classic yg because I think it will go better with other pieces than the guilloche would. I do think it is less likely to show scratches. Of course, the solid yg vintage bracelet was my first piece, so I may be a little biased! I bought one item from a SA in Las Vegas and will pm you her name and location.


Hi, thank you (in advance) for sharing with me the name of the SA who helped you in Las Vegas .  I never ventured into VCA because, well, I felt it was beyond my reach, plus I'm not really one to dress up and I always thought VCA pieces were just too classy for me .  But I'm at a point in my life where I finally thought, hey, I only live once and I've always worked hard for everything that I have so when am I ever going to start living, kwim .  So, I finally mustered the courage to enter the VCA boutique and ask to see the "simple" pieces .  Of course, the SA brought out the Vintage 5 motif bracelet and Guilloche pendant and that was that--I fell in love .


----------



## alexcluvlv

DS2006 said:


> @alexcluvlv  There is quite a bit of difference in the prices of the two yg bracelets. But certainly get the one that you love and works the best with any other pieces you plan to add.
> 
> Classic 5 motif is $3900
> Guilloche 5 motif is $4950


Thank you for this--you're right, it is a big difference


----------



## DS2006

alexcluvlv said:


> Hi, thank you (in advance) for sharing with me the name of the SA who helped you in Las Vegas .  I never ventured into VCA because, well, I felt it was beyond my reach, plus I'm not really one to dress up and I always thought VCA pieces were just too classy for me .  But I'm at a point in my life where I finally thought, hey, I only live once and I've always worked hard for everything that I have so when am I ever going to start living, kwim .  So, I finally mustered the courage to enter the VCA boutique and ask to see the "simple" pieces .  Of course, the SA brought out the Vintage 5 motif bracelet and Guilloche pendant and that was that--I fell in love .



My experience is very similar, especially the parts about being very casual and finally deciding to spend some of the money we had saved for years! I was in Las Vegas a few years ago and visited VCA for the first time with friends. It was then that I fell in love, but I didn't buy anything until a later trip to Houston, and I ended up with the solid gold VA bracelet!


----------



## EpiFanatic

JeanGranger said:


> View attachment 4623948
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Which bracelet would you pick?
> 
> Im torn between the two bracelets but both bracelets have pro and con for my liking...
> -I like white gold jewellery
> -I like the colour of blue agate
> -I’m not sure about Onyx colour ( I’m afraid that Black colour of Onyx look a little sorrow?
> -I like the option that one bracelet have both stones and diamonds


Sorry, I'm useless.  I would get BOTH.  I would go for the onyx and pave first.  The flipping would bother me but I would shorten my bracelet so much that the motifs would find it hard to flip. (I wear my bracelets very tight.)  I have no problem with black and white.  I have a full onyx and WG (no pave) and it is STUNNING, my second favorite bracelet.  Then I would get the agate.  I have the agate and love it way more than I thought I would.  That color just cheers me up in the biggest most unexpected way.  I also love to stack it with my onyx and YG bracelet.  Rose gold would work too.


----------



## Phoenix123

Yay or Nay?  Someone is thinking of gifting me one of these chalcedony pretties.  I can choose either.  If I get one now, I'd prob end up getting both eventually.

(Ignore the RG Perlee Clover btw.  I usually don't mix metals).


----------



## EpiFanatic

I


Phoenix123 said:


> Yay or Nay?  Someone is thinking of gifting me one of these chalcedony pretties.  I can choose either.  If I get one now, I'd prob end up getting both eventually.
> 
> (Ignore the RG Perlee Clover btw.  I usually don't mix metals).


I think the six motif necklace looks stunning on you. And more eye catching than the bracelet. You already have your pave love which makes a huge statement.


----------



## Phoenix123

I think you're right.  Only thing is I am much more a bracelet person than I am a necklace person.  It's shocking really that I have 2 Rose de Noel's! haha


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Phoenix123 said:


> Yay or Nay?  Someone is thinking of gifting me one of these chalcedony pretties.  I can choose either.  If I get one now, I'd prob end up getting both eventually.
> 
> (Ignore the RG Perlee Clover btw.  I usually don't mix metals).


another vote for the necklace! it looks beautiful on you!


----------



## JeanGranger

EpiFanatic said:


> Sorry, I'm useless.  I would get BOTH.  I would go for the onyx and pave first.  The flipping would bother me but I would shorten my bracelet so much that the motifs would find it hard to flip. (I wear my bracelets very tight.)  I have no problem with black and white.  I have a full onyx and WG (no pave) and it is STUNNING, my second favorite bracelet.  Then I would get the agate.  I have the agate and love it way more than I thought I would.  That color just cheers me up in the biggest most unexpected way.  I also love to stack it with my onyx and YG bracelet.  Rose gold would work too.



Which is your number 1 favourite bracelet? 
Onyx/WG is your 2nd. Chalcedony/WG is 3rd. Blue Agate is your 4th? I’m admired you Alhambra bracelet collection @EpiFanatic


----------



## lynne_ross

Phoenix123 said:


> Yay or Nay?  Someone is thinking of gifting me one of these chalcedony pretties.  I can choose either.  If I get one now, I'd prob end up getting both eventually.
> 
> (Ignore the RG Perlee Clover btw.  I usually don't mix metals).


Necklace! It is such a beautiful piece, and from pics you post it suits your necklines.


----------



## Mali_

Phoenix123 said:


> Yay or Nay?  Someone is thinking of gifting me one of these chalcedony pretties.  I can choose either.  If I get one now, I'd prob end up getting both eventually.
> 
> (Ignore the RG Perlee Clover btw.  I usually don't mix metals).


Both.


----------



## 911snowball

Necklace, love it on you.  Agree that the bracelet can be added at a later time. The necklace adds so  much to various necklines of sweaters, dresses etc . Has wonderful impact.


----------



## Mali_

Sharing from IG (love the rainbow colors)


----------



## cafecreme15

Phoenix123 said:


> Yay or Nay?  Someone is thinking of gifting me one of these chalcedony pretties.  I can choose either.  If I get one now, I'd prob end up getting both eventually.
> 
> (Ignore the RG Perlee Clover btw.  I usually don't mix metals).


6 motif is definitely more eye catching but I think you would get so much more use out of the bracelet! I know I would.


----------



## EpiFanatic

JeanGranger said:


> Which is your number 1 favourite bracelet?
> Onyx/WG is your 2nd. Chalcedony/WG is 3rd. Blue Agate is your 4th? I’m admired you Alhambra bracelet collection @EpiFanatic


Thank you very much. My favorite is actually my WG signature bangle. It’s the first bangle that I have ever tried that fits my weirdly bony and super small wrists perfectly and is comfortable as well.  The rounded edges of the perlee make it more comfortable than my Love cuff.  I love how bright shiny and clean it is. I wasn’t interested in it at all when I first saw it and wouldn’t even try it for years. It looked so boring and old fashioned with the words inscribed. Then an SA convinced me to wear it with her onyx and WG five motif and I was hooked.  Just looking at it on my wrist gives me a thrill.  Sorry going on about it.


----------



## innerpeace85

Phoenix123 said:


> Yay or Nay?  Someone is thinking of gifting me one of these chalcedony pretties.  I can choose either.  If I get one now, I'd prob end up getting both eventually.
> 
> (Ignore the RG Perlee Clover btw.  I usually don't mix metals).


I like the 6 motif necklace and magic bracelet as a set!!


----------



## JeanGranger

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you very much. My favorite is actually my WG signature bangle. It’s the first bangle that I have ever tried that fits my weirdly bony and super small wrists perfectly and is comfortable as well.  The rounded edges of the perlee make it more comfortable than my Love cuff.  I love how bright shiny and clean it is. I wasn’t interested in it at all when I first saw it and wouldn’t even try it for years. It looked so boring and old fashioned with the words inscribed. Then an SA convinced me to wear it with her onyx and WG five motif and I was hooked.  Just looking at it on my wrist gives me a thrill.  Sorry going on about it.



My next visit to the boutique I’ll definitely play around with the Signature bangle. Thank you for enabling me xo


----------



## DS2006

Phoenix123 said:


> Yay or Nay?  Someone is thinking of gifting me one of these chalcedony pretties.  I can choose either.  If I get one now, I'd prob end up getting both eventually.
> 
> (Ignore the RG Perlee Clover btw.  I usually don't mix metals).



I assume these are both on your priority list?  If so, I'd go for the necklace. I think the MOP dangling piece on the bracelet would worry me all the time since it can get scratched, so I'd probably choose an all chalcedony wg VA bracelet or custom gray mop wg to go with this necklace. I know you prefer Magic bracelets, though!  I love both these pieces in wg!


----------



## VandaOrchid

Phoenix123 said:


> Yay or Nay?  Someone is thinking of gifting me one of these chalcedony pretties.  I can choose either.  If I get one now, I'd prob end up getting both eventually.
> 
> (Ignore the RG Perlee Clover btw.  I usually don't mix metals).



Love the necklace! Would add so much wow to many outfits! The Magic bracelet looks beautiful but the dangling charm would drive me crazy, personally.


----------



## Phoenix123

Mali_ said:


> Both.



Hahaha, you enabler!

This is gonna be given to me as a gift.


----------



## Phoenix123

innerpeace85 said:


> I like the 6 motif necklace and magic bracelet as a set!!



Another enabler, hahaha!!


----------



## Phoenix123

DS2006 said:


> I assume these are both on your priority list?  If so, I'd go for the necklace. I think the MOP dangling piece on the bracelet would worry me all the time since it can get scratched, so I'd probably choose an all chalcedony wg VA bracelet or custom gray mop wg to go with this necklace. I know you prefer Magic bracelets, though!  I love both these pieces in wg!



Actually, neither was.  They were not even on my radar.  But someone wants to buy me one as a present and I can choose either the necklace or the bracelet (they like chalcedony).

If I said that eventually I'd get the Magic bracelet in all pave WG, would that change your answer at all?


----------



## cindy05

Hello. VCA noob. I just received my vintage alhambra necklace that I lengthened. I’m finding that the chain twists and gets shorter as i go about the day and I have to adjust. Is this normal? When I wore with another necklace, the chains got tangled and twisted together. Is this common as well? I’ve worn two necklaces in the last and they don’t usually get intertwined like that. Any Info would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!!


----------



## MagpieInTraining

Phoenix123 said:


> Actually, neither was.  They were not even on my radar.  But someone wants to buy me one as a present and I can choose either the necklace or the bracelet (they like chalcedony).
> 
> If I said that eventually I'd get the Magic bracelet in all pave WG, would that change your answer at all?



I think especially because you want to get yourself the pave magic WG bracelet eventually, you should definitely go for the necklace! I liked the necklace more anyway - I think it’s more wearable even though it’s dressier and a lot nicer than the bracelet somehow - I don’t like the magic WG in this combination.


----------



## gagabag

Phoenix123 said:


> Yay or Nay?  Someone is thinking of gifting me one of these chalcedony pretties.  I can choose either.  If I get one now, I'd prob end up getting both eventually.
> (Ignore the RG Perlee Clover btw.  I usually don't mix metals).


I’d choose the necklace, esp if you’re planning on getting the pave bracelet. I have the exact one and I find it very versatile- can be worn casual and formal. Heck even my dog could rock it well, lol!


----------



## rakhee81

cindy05 said:


> Hello. VCA noob. I just received my vintage alhambra necklace that I lengthened. I’m finding that the chain twists and gets shorter as i go about the day and I have to adjust. Is this normal? When I wore with another necklace, the chains got tangled and twisted together. Is this common as well? I’ve worn two necklaces in the last and they don’t usually get intertwined like that. Any Info would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!!



I’m not sure how common it is but I have the same issues with my vintage pendant! It annoys me to the point I don’t wear it as much I I would like so if anyone has any bright ideas on avoiding it happening I’d appreciate them too!


----------



## DS2006

Phoenix123 said:


> Actually, neither was.  They were not even on my radar.  But someone wants to buy me one as a present and I can choose either the necklace or the bracelet (they like chalcedony).
> 
> If I said that eventually I'd get the Magic bracelet in all pave WG, would that change your answer at all?



Gosh, Phoenix, this is kind of a dilemma.  I think the someone who cares about you enough to want to give you a piece of jewelry really needs to find out what YOU really want.  I wish they'd just give you a VCA gift card for that amount!!! I'd personally want the Magic pave long pendant before I'd get the Magic 6 motif with stones, since you plan to get the Magic pave bracelet.  I just don't see getting something that someone else thinks is a good idea when there are likely many things you want more.


----------



## Phoenix123

DS2006 said:


> Gosh, Phoenix, this is kind of a dilemma.  I think the someone who cares about you enough to want to give you a piece of jewelry really needs to find out what YOU really want.  I wish they'd just give you a VCA gift card for that amount!!! I'd personally want the Magic pave long pendant before I'd get the Magic 6 motif with stones, since you plan to get the Magic pave bracelet.  I just don't see getting something that someone else thinks is a good idea when there are likely many things you want more.



I *do* like chalcedony, but I like diamonds/ pave and other stones more.

I think maybe I'll try and ask for the same necklace in YG to match with my Magic bracelet in YG.  The Magic bracelet in pave would have to wait for a looooong time, like 2022 or even 2023.   I do like the Magic pave long pendant too - SIGH....too many wants!!

Thank you for chiming in, @DS2006. x


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

i’m planning on my next purchase either being a chalcedony 10 or 20, however, because chalcedony is pretty hard to match & i don’t want to buy a 20 and a 10, from personal experience, do you prefer your 20’s or your 10’s? i live a pretty casual & relaxed lifestyle, if that’s pertinent in your advice. thank you!


----------



## DS2006

Phoenix123 said:


> I *do* like chalcedony, but I like diamonds/ pave and other stones more.
> 
> I think maybe I'll try and ask for the same necklace in YG to match with my Magic bracelet in YG.  The Magic bracelet in pave would have to wait for a looooong time, like 2022 or even 2023.   I do like the Magic pave long pendant too - SIGH....too many wants!!
> 
> Thank you for chiming in, @DS2006. x



Ohhh, that makes 1000 times more sense to get the 6 motif necklace that matches the Magic bracelet you already have!!!!


----------



## opadiva

diane sun said:


> wondering if anyone here can testify for the frivole 9 flower station necklace? i love how whimsical it is, but i'm not sure how annoying the flowers flipping would be for me. i'm also partial to wg, but trying to expand more into yg. and also considering the very large frivole pendant, because of it's versatility as a clip, but i'd have to choose between the 9 flower....


@diane sun i have this necklace and it is absolutely one of my favorite VCA purchases. On my neck it fits perfectly, the motifs hardly flip at all. I highly recommend this beauty, HTH


----------



## cafecreme15

opadiva said:


> @diane sun i have this necklace and it is absolutely one of my favorite VCA purchases. On my neck it fits perfectly, the motifs hardly flip at all. I highly recommend this beauty, HTH


Oh my, this is just GORGEOUS! For those of you who have this and the 10 motif alhambra, which do you find yourself wearing more?


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

opadiva said:


> @diane sun i have this necklace and it is absolutely one of my favorite VCA purchases. On my neck it fits perfectly, the motifs hardly flip at all. I highly recommend this beauty, HTH


that looks INCREDIBLE!!


----------



## opadiva

cafecreme15 said:


> Oh my, this is just GORGEOUS! For those of you who have this and the 10 motif alhambra, which do you find yourself wearing more?


@cafecreme15  equally in my case


----------



## alexcluvlv

cindy05 said:


> Hello. VCA noob. I just received my vintage alhambra necklace that I lengthened. I’m finding that the chain twists and gets shorter as i go about the day and I have to adjust. Is this normal? When I wore with another necklace, the chains got tangled and twisted together. Is this common as well? I’ve worn two necklaces in the last and they don’t usually get intertwined like that. Any Info would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!!





rakhee81 said:


> I’m not sure how common it is but I have the same issues with my vintage pendant! It annoys me to the point I don’t wear it as much I I would like so if anyone has any bright ideas on avoiding it happening I’d appreciate them too!



Oh my gosh, me too!  I just got my Vintage Alhambra Onyx pendant this past weekend in Vegas (special thanks to EpiFanatic and DS2006 who shared their SA info with me ) and wore it and noticed that it seemed to get shorter on my neck as the day wore on.  Later on when I took it off I noticed that the chain had twisted (which I find kinda strange because I don't think the motif was flipping at all on my neck).  My chain is the regular chain length (16.8 inches according to VCA website).  I'm also a VCA newbie so I'm hoping the others can chime in with their thoughts.  TIA!


----------



## Gracilan

alexcluvlv said:


> Oh my gosh, me too!  I just got my Vintage Alhambra Onyx pendant this past weekend in Vegas (special thanks to EpiFanatic and DS2006 who shared their SA info with me ) and wore it and noticed that it seemed to get shorter on my neck as the day wore on.  Later on when I took it off I noticed that the chain had twisted (which I find kinda strange because I don't think the motif was flipping at all on my neck).  My chain is the regular chain length (16.8 inches according to VCA website).  I'm also a VCA newbie so I'm hoping the others can chime in with their thoughts.  TIA!



  ...I think lengthening the chain may solve the problem


----------



## fairwood

Hi, do all authentic VCA serial number stamped on the piece start with VCA----? I have seen some online starting with JB-----. So wondering if they are genuine and what are the differences.


----------



## nicole0612

fairwood said:


> Hi, do all authentic VCA serial number stamped on the piece start with VCA----? I have seen some online starting with JB-----. So wondering if they are genuine and what are the differences.



I’m so sorry, but we can’t discuss authentication details here, and it would be impossible to give comprehensive and accurate details through online communication. However, yes, a serial number can start with JB. There is a long way to go from that to whether an item is authentic though. If you are newer to the brand, I would recommend purchasing from the boutique for peace of mind. Once you own a number of pieces and have tried on even more, you will gradually over the years become acquainted with the tiny details of authentic pieces from the brand. In my opinion, that is a better time to start looking at the resale market from trusted sellers.


----------



## CDNinNYC

Happy new year, everyone!  I’m hoping I can get some thoughts on this GMOP holiday pendant I was lucky enough to get. I’ve been looking for one for a while and finally came across one. It arrived a couple days ago and I was, disappointingly, underwhelmed. It doesn’t have the iridescence I have seen on other TPFer’s pendants and seems more like a flat gray. Now, I do love gray, but I’m wondering if it looks too similar to the onyx pendant?  What do you think?


----------



## DreamingPink

If anyone is looking for lapis earrings, there is one pair in vintage size on Fashionphile!
https://www.fashionphile.com/van-cl...lapis-lazuli-vintage-alhambra-earrings-445016


----------



## innerpeace85

DreamingPink said:


> If anyone is looking for lapis earrings, there is one pair in vintage size on Fashionphile!
> https://www.fashionphile.com/van-cl...lapis-lazuli-vintage-alhambra-earrings-445016


Oh my!


----------



## cafecreme15

CDNinNYC said:


> Happy new year, everyone!  I’m hoping I can get some thoughts on this GMOP holiday pendant I was lucky enough to get. I’ve been looking for one for a while and finally came across one. It arrived a couple days ago and I was, disappointingly, underwhelmed. It doesn’t have the iridescence I have seen on other TPFer’s pendants and seems more like a flat gray. Now, I do love gray, but I’m wondering if it looks too similar to the onyx pendant?  What do you think?


I think I have to agree with you - it does look very close to the onyx, at least in pictures. Is it possible to return?


----------



## DS2006

CDNinNYC said:


> Happy new year, everyone!  I’m hoping I can get some thoughts on this GMOP holiday pendant I was lucky enough to get. I’ve been looking for one for a while and finally came across one. It arrived a couple days ago and I was, disappointingly, underwhelmed. It doesn’t have the iridescence I have seen on other TPFer’s pendants and seems more like a flat gray. Now, I do love gray, but I’m wondering if it looks too similar to the onyx pendant?  What do you think?



I think they look too much alike. If the metals were different, like one in white gold, I could see keeping both. But I personally would not keep both of those.


----------



## TankerToad

Another thing to obsess about
Impossibly gorgeous cuff bracelet !
Sigh


----------



## innerpeace85

TankerToad said:


> Another thing to obsess about
> Impossibly gorgeous cuff bracelet !
> Sigh


Gorgeous!! Is this new?


----------



## Mali_

TankerToad said:


> Another thing to obsess about
> Impossibly gorgeous cuff bracelet !
> Sigh


WW - definitely a stunner.


----------



## rk4265

TankerToad said:


> Another thing to obsess about
> Impossibly gorgeous cuff bracelet !
> Sigh


Omg that is gorgeous


----------



## 911snowball

TT, you need this bracelet.  I need this bracelet. What does the underside look like?  What a stunner- never seen it.


----------



## TankerToad

911snowball said:


> TT, you need this bracelet.  I need this bracelet. What does the underside look like?  What a stunner- never seen it.


It’s new 
3 sizes 
It opens slightly with some type of inner spring in the center back
It’s smooth on the interior bangle part
Comfortable on
I really didn’t expect to like it but boy was I wrong 
It’s surprisingly wearable and mixes nicely with Alhambra 
They say it will be a fairly limited peice- 
It’s so much nicer in person these photos
You must go see it -


----------



## jimmie staton

TankerToad said:


> Another thing to obsess about
> Impossibly gorgeous cuff bracelet !
> Sigh


No need to stack with this Show Stopper ! I think I would sell my left arm so I could afford to wear it on my right arm. lol
"J!m"


----------



## Watches&Jewels

This is out of this world! Would you share the price if known? Wow.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

is it possible to find the vintage alhambra in pink gold anywhere?


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> Another thing to obsess about
> Impossibly gorgeous cuff bracelet !
> Sigh


Oh my TT!   Maybe a future purchase?!


----------



## nicole0612

diane sun said:


> is it possible to find the vintage alhambra in pink gold anywhere?



This should be fairly easy to locate for the earrings, necklace or bracelet. I’m sure your SA can get it for you in a matter of days if they don’t have what you want in stock right now.


----------



## TankerToad

chaneljewel said:


> Oh my TT!   Maybe a future purchase?!


May have to plan for it- just got something from VCA Paris - so will need to pace myself - however would love to have this at some point 
Honestly - who wouldn’t?
It’s THAT Good- please if you have a chance try it on- even just for fun 
It’s a wonderful design ....


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

nicole0612 said:


> This should be fairly easy to locate for the earrings, necklace or bracelet. I’m sure your SA can get it for you in a matter of days if they don’t have what you want in stock right now.


oh i’m sorry i mistyped i meant pink gold carnelian vintage alhambra


----------



## EpiFanatic

diane sun said:


> oh i’m sorry i mistyped i meant pink gold carnelian vintage alhambra


Special order.

Actually not sure if the Hong Kong location specific piece is YG OR RG with the carnelian.  You may need to check in the other thread.  Just checked the country specific thread. Yeah. HK’s piece is RG and carnelian. Pendant.


----------



## CDNinNYC

cafecreme15 said:


> I think I have to agree with you - it does look very close to the onyx, at least in pictures. Is it possible to return?


Thank you for the feedback. I appreciate it!  Yes, it is possible to return, thankfully. I’ll be sending it back.


----------



## CDNinNYC

DS2006 said:


> I think they look too much alike. If the metals were different, like one in white gold, I could see keeping both. But I personally would not keep both of those.


Thank you, DS2006!  I appreciate your thoughts. I thought the same but was second guessing myself, thinking my expectations were off. I will be returning the GMOP.


----------



## klynneann

TankerToad said:


> Another thing to obsess about
> Impossibly gorgeous cuff bracelet !
> Sigh


You saw it!  My SA was telling me about this when I was in the boutique over the holidays.  He said there would be a couple new frivole pieces, this being one of them.  Stunning!


----------



## TankerToad

klynneann said:


> You saw it!  My SA was telling me about this when I was in the boutique over the holidays.  He said there would be a couple new frivole pieces, this being one of them.  Stunning!


Yup! It’s fun and fabulous - VCA seems to continue to create jewelry with innovative designs within their classic heritage


----------



## hopiko

CDNinNYC said:


> Happy new year, everyone!  I’m hoping I can get some thoughts on this GMOP holiday pendant I was lucky enough to get. I’ve been looking for one for a while and finally came across one. It arrived a couple days ago and I was, disappointingly, underwhelmed. It doesn’t have the iridescence I have seen on other TPFer’s pendants and seems more like a flat gray. Now, I do love gray, but I’m wondering if it looks too similar to the onyx pendant?  What do you think?


I love VCA gmop but it  varies quite a bit. This looks to be a darker, less iridescent piece and given that you have the onyx, I would return it. GMOP should be seen before purchase IMO!


----------



## choco_bananas

Hello everyone! 
I just bought my very first VCA piece and I am very happy with it. 

As I am a newbie and have never paid so much for a piece of jewelry I am a little bit paranoid and just realized a dent in my clasp (the round part) ? Is it normal? Again excuse me if my question is too lame..

This is a mini frivole YG necklace and I got it from a boutique in Tokyo so it should be authentic.


----------



## cafecreme15

choco_bananas said:


> Hello everyone!
> I just bought my very first VCA piece and I am very happy with it.
> 
> As I am a newbie and have never paid so much for a piece of jewelry I am a little bit paranoid and just realized a dent in my clasp (the round part) ? Is it normal? Again excuse me if my question is too lame..
> 
> This is a mini frivole YG necklace and I got it from a boutique in Tokyo so it should be authentic.


Can you share a picture?


----------



## northerndancer

choco_bananas said:


> Hello everyone!
> I just bought my very first VCA piece and I am very happy with it.
> 
> As I am a newbie and have never paid so much for a piece of jewelry I am a little bit paranoid and just realized a dent in my clasp (the round part) ? Is it normal? Again excuse me if my question is too lame..
> 
> This is a mini frivole YG necklace and I got it from a boutique in Tokyo so it should be authentic.



Yes it is normal.  Enjoy your new VCA piece.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

noticed the new lucky animals clips are on the website now...so cute


----------



## TankerToad

diane sun said:


> noticed the new lucky animals clips are on the website now...so cute


Saw then in person today 
Will post on the appropriate thread 
They are marvelous


----------



## surfer

Hi Karly9 how are you enjoying your super earrings? I came across one and just wanted to see how you like it after having it a while  


karly9 said:


> Was taking a closer look at a listing on TRR for "Vintage Alhambra Super" earclips. Think it's the same one that @padmaraman_1985  and @DS2006  commented on earlier. I noticed that while they are similar to Magic size the pattern of diamonds within each clover "petal" is very different from the Magic pave earrings that are on the current VCA website, and the gold border is different too.
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...diamond-vintage-alhambra-super-earclips-5kf50
> 
> I actually rather like the size variances of the diamonds on this "Super" model, but the fact that it's so different from today's Magic and Vintage pieces makes me wonder. Can anyone confirm if there was actual a Super line of Alhambra offered in the past, or if this style of pave was once more common?
> 
> I know there are many on here who have been collecting VCA much longer than me, and would be interested in your thoughts.
> 
> TRR listing on top :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current Magic earrings on VCA website below:


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,
I am trying to pick Magic malachite earrings for my mom. I asked my SA for dark stone with lot of striations and my SA sent me these 3 options. Should I pick one of these or ask for other options? As a Malachite newbie, I am not aware how dark the stone would be and also if I should pick a medium tone since the stone will darken with time. Thanks!
Option 1



Option 2



Option 3


----------



## DS2006

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> I am trying to pick Magic malachite earrings for my mom. I asked my SA for dark stone with lot of striations and my SA sent me these 3 options. Should I pick one of these or ask for other options? As a Malachite newbie, I am not aware how dark the stone would be and also if I should pick a medium tone since the stone will darken with time. Thanks!



I think the lighting and angle are different in the last picture, but I think I like the bottom (3rd) set the best. The top set looks pretty good, too.


----------



## gagabag

I prefer the 3rd, love the striations!


----------



## nicole0612

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> I am trying to pick Magic malachite earrings for my mom. I asked my SA for dark stone with lot of striations and my SA sent me these 3 options. Should I pick one of these or ask for other options? As a Malachite newbie, I am not aware how dark the stone would be and also if I should pick a medium tone since the stone will darken with time. Thanks!
> Option 1
> View attachment 4646019
> 
> 
> Option 2
> View attachment 4646025
> 
> 
> Option 3
> View attachment 4646026



I like option 3. It is a personal preference, but I like a brighter malachite with contrast in the striating and an even appearance in the striating, matching well between the two. For me, the 2nd one does not have enough contrast and is a little dull. The first is nice but the earrings do not match as well. I think the 3rd has the prettiest pattern as well.


----------



## innerpeace85

DS2006 said:


> I think the lighting and angle are different in the last picture, but I think I like the bottom (3rd) set the best. The top set looks pretty good, too.





gagabag said:


> I prefer the 3rd, love the striations!





nicole0612 said:


> I like option 3. It is a personal preference, but I like a brighter malachite with contrast in the striating and an even appearance in the striating, matching well between the two. For me, the 2nd one does not have enough contrast and is a little dull. The first is nice but the earrings do not match as well. I think the 3rd has the prettiest pattern as well.



Thanks for the replies! I liked the 3rd the best as well.
From what I understand, malachite is a very fragile stone and it darkens with time due to oils and body chemistry. My mom uses hair oils and has long hair. Shouldn't she stay away from Malachite?


----------



## DS2006

innerpeace85 said:


> Thanks for the replies! I liked the 3rd the best as well.
> From what I understand, malachite is a very fragile stone and it darkens with time due to oils and body chemistry. My mom uses hair oils and has long hair. Shouldn't she stay away from Malachite?



This is all they say on the VCA site:

"Malachite is a soft stone distinguished by its green color streaked with harmonious light and dark lines. Over time, this stone evolves naturally to develop a matte surface, which emphasizes its unique character.

As malachite is a naturally delicate stone, small scratches can appear on its surface. We recommend that you avoid all contact with water, which can alter its protective polish."

https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/our-services/care-jewelry.html


----------



## gagabag

innerpeace85 said:


> Thanks for the replies! I liked the 3rd the best as well.
> From what I understand, malachite is a very fragile stone and it darkens with time due to oils and body chemistry. My mom uses hair oils and has long hair. Shouldn't she stay away from Malachite?


It’s only fragile from hardness perspective compared to other stones. If it’s an earring, I don’t think it will be at risk. Now for hair, I’ve got long hair too and had no problems. As long as her hair is not dripping wet, it should be ok too, imo.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Does malachite darken? The older pieces I’ve seen seem to have lightened over time.


----------



## DS2006

I looked on a gem site and it said that malachite is better for earrings and pendants due to the softness (will scratch). It also said it is sensitive to acid, ammonia, heat, and hot water. I didn't see anything about turning darker or lighter.  I would think as long as her hair is dry and she doesn't spray hairspray after she puts them on, it would be ok.


----------



## innerpeace85

DS2006 said:


> I looked on a gem site and it said that malachite is better for earrings and pendants due to the softness (will scratch). It also said it is sensitive to acid, ammonia, heat, and hot water. I didn't see anything about turning darker or lighter.  I would think as long as her hair is dry and she doesn't spray hairspray after she puts them on, it would be ok.


Thank you so much for the detailed response.


----------



## Notorious Pink

DS2006 said:


> I looked on a gem site and it said that malachite is better for earrings and pendants due to the softness (will scratch). It also said it is sensitive to acid, ammonia, heat, and hot water. I didn't see anything about turning darker or lighter.  I would think as long as her hair is dry and she doesn't spray hairspray after she puts them on, it would be ok.



there are photos somewhere on this forum showing what has happened to some people’s’ malachite over time.

by the way, I am planning to add some malachite pieces to my collection sometime this year, this is why I remember the photos. Gotta be prepared!


----------



## innerpeace85

Notorious Pink said:


> there are photos somewhere on this forum showing what has happened to some people’s’ malachite over time.
> 
> by the way, I am planning to add some malachite pieces to my collection sometime this year, this is why I remember the photos. Gotta be prepared!


Link to the thread you are mentioning - https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/is-malachite-as-sensitive-as-i-keep-hearing.994715/


----------



## Chanbal

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> I am trying to pick Magic malachite earrings for my mom. I asked my SA for dark stone with lot of striations and my SA sent me these 3 options. Should I pick one of these or ask for other options? As a Malachite newbie, I am not aware how dark the stone would be and also if I should pick a medium tone since the stone will darken with time. Thanks!
> Option 1
> View attachment 4646019
> 
> 
> Option 2
> View attachment 4646025
> 
> 
> Option 3
> View attachment 4646026


My preference is in this order: #3, #1, and #2
I believe your mother will be very happy with malachite, it is such a beautiful stone.


----------



## Notorious Pink

innerpeace85 said:


> Link to the thread you are mentioning - https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/is-malachite-as-sensitive-as-i-keep-hearing.994715/


Thank you!!!!   I was lazy.


----------



## TankerToad

Bazaar February 2020


----------



## Mali_

TankerToad said:


> Bazaar February 2020


Are they profiling VCA?


----------



## park56

TankerToad said:


> Bazaar February 2020


Wow! what stone is that?


----------



## Mali_

park56 said:


> Wow! what stone is that?


Carnelian. Rose Gold, Diamonds in the center. Beautiful.


----------



## TankerToad

Mali_ said:


> Are they profiling VCA?


I think it was just a photo on the bio page. A lovely RdN !


----------



## 7777777

Any new releases coming in spring? Anyone has any intel?


----------



## Mali_

Received this in an email today (guided tours, sneak previews, watch on FB): http://timenaturelove.vancleefarpels.com/

I wish they did this with everything they make.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mali_ said:


> Received this in an email today (guided tours, sneak previews, watch on FB): http://timenaturelove.vancleefarpels.com/
> 
> I wish they did this with everything they make.


Thank you for posting this.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Has anyone had problems lately with their earrings? I bought a pair of small Frivole and after wearing two days, one of the posts came off and I almost lost the earring. My SA exchanged them for another pair and the same thing just happened again. I wore that pair probably 3 times. I’ve worn my mini Frivole for two years straight with no problems.


----------



## 7777777

shoeaddictklw said:


> Has anyone had problems lately with their earrings? I bought a pair of small Frivole and after wearing two days, one of the posts came off and I almost lost the earring. My SA exchanged them for another pair and the same thing just happened again. I wore that pair probably 3 times. I’ve worn my mini Frivole for two years straight with no problems.


I also had that happened with pave frivole. I was told they are meant to be clips and the post can just screw in. I requested to put them permanently and they sent them out, took a couple of weeks. Another pair I bought prior to that was fine.


----------



## Phoenix123

shoeaddictklw said:


> Has anyone had problems lately with their earrings? I bought a pair of small Frivole and after wearing two days, one of the posts came off and I almost lost the earring. My SA exchanged them for another pair and the same thing just happened again. I wore that pair probably 3 times. I’ve worn my mini Frivole for two years straight with no problems.



This happened to my LE Onyx earrings a few times.  I got fed up and requested to have the posts soldered on.


----------



## DS2006

I think I will always have the backs soldered when I buy earrings with clips since I have pierced ears. My VA pave earrings are soldered.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

if you could only choose one of these necklaces which would you recommend? i prefer white gold, so this is probably going to be the only yellow gold necklace of this length that i’ll buy for a while, so i have a tough choice! the guilloche is cheaper, but it’s possibly too formal for my fairly casual lifestyle....
any advice would be super helpful, i’m stuck!


----------



## rk4265

DS2006 said:


> I think I will always have the backs soldered when I buy earrings with clips since I have pierced ears. My VA pave earrings are soldered.


What does that mean?


----------



## wisconsin

diane sun said:


> View attachment 4651416
> View attachment 4651417
> 
> if you could only choose one of these necklaces which would you recommend? i prefer white gold, so this is probably going to be the only yellow gold necklace of this length that i’ll buy for a while, so i have a tough choice! the guilloche is cheaper, but it’s possibly too formal for my fairly casual lifestyle....
> any advice would be super helpful, i’m stuck!



Wow!
Tough choice indeed.
I have the same guilloche necklace but never considered the frivole. However it looks beautiful. If you are only going to get one, maybe get the frivole. How much more expensive is it?


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

wisconsin said:


> Wow!
> Tough choice indeed.
> I have the same guilloche necklace but never considered the frivole. However it looks beautiful. If you are only going to get one, maybe get the frivole. How much more expensive is it?


3k


----------



## wisconsin

diane sun said:


> 3k


That's not too much in the VCA scheme of things.
Which do you like more??
I would go for the frivole for you.
I read somewhere that it's Palm Beach chic.
I have also noted (from another other forum) that you like understated luxury.
I wish more experienced VCA lovers would weigh in.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Do the frivole motifs flip???


----------



## DS2006

rk4265 said:


> What does that mean?



The posts for pierced ears are not permanently attached on earrings with the clips on the back. They supposedly screw in, but some people are having the posts fall off. So one can have VCA permanently attach the posts by using metal to solder them so they are fixed in place. You may be able to get it done for free at the time of purchase, but I think there is a charge if you do it later. Hopefully someone will correct me if that's inaccurate.  I know it's true of chain shortening or lengthening, so I am thinking it's the same.


----------



## DS2006

diane sun said:


> View attachment 4651416
> View attachment 4651417
> 
> if you could only choose one of these necklaces which would you recommend? i prefer white gold, so this is probably going to be the only yellow gold necklace of this length that i’ll buy for a while, so i have a tough choice! the guilloche is cheaper, but it’s possibly too formal for my fairly casual lifestyle....
> any advice would be super helpful, i’m stuck!



For a casual lifestyle, I'd choose either the classic yg VA or the Frivole. I agree that the guilloche is slightly more dressy looking.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

wisconsin said:


> That's not too much in the VCA scheme of things.
> Which do you like more??
> I would go for the frivole for you.
> I read somewhere that it's Palm Beach chic.
> I have also noted (from another other forum) that you like understated luxury.
> I wish more experienced VCA lovers would weigh in.


i like them both equally which is why the choice is so difficult, thank you for the advice 


DS2006 said:


> For a casual lifestyle, I'd choose either the classic yg VA or the Frivole. I agree that the guilloche is slightly more dressy looking.


thank you for the recommendation


----------



## diva lee

diane sun said:


> View attachment 4651416
> View attachment 4651417
> 
> if you could only choose one of these necklaces which would you recommend? i prefer white gold, so this is probably going to be the only yellow gold necklace of this length that i’ll buy for a while, so i have a tough choice! the guilloche is cheaper, but it’s possibly too formal for my fairly casual lifestyle....
> any advice would be super helpful, i’m stuck!



Tough choice but I prefer the look of the guilloche over the frivole. It seems slightly more versatile too. Have you tried them on in person? One may sing to you much more than the other once you try them on.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

diva lee said:


> Tough choice but I prefer the look of the guilloche over the frivole. It seems slightly more versatile too. Have you tried them on in person? One may sing to you much more than the other once you try them on.


it’ll be a bit of time before i go to my boutique, because i’m so low on time recently, but that will definitely need to happen before the decision of course.


----------



## diva lee

diane sun said:


> it’ll be a bit of time before i go to my boutique, because i’m so low on time recently, but that will definitely need to happen before the decision of course.



I think you’ll know right away once you try them on. That’s usually how it works for me! I’d also recommend wearing something you’d wear on a normal day to get a sense of whether either one looks too formal. Best of luck to you! Shopping at VCA is always so exciting .


----------



## MagpieInTraining

diane sun said:


> View attachment 4651416
> View attachment 4651417
> 
> if you could only choose one of these necklaces which would you recommend? i prefer white gold, so this is probably going to be the only yellow gold necklace of this length that i’ll buy for a while, so i have a tough choice! the guilloche is cheaper, but it’s possibly too formal for my fairly casual lifestyle....
> any advice would be super helpful, i’m stuck!



I’m not a fan of frivole, so my suggestion would be the guilloche. I feel that the guilloche can be dressed up or down - it’s all a question of personal style really! So I would go with guilloche.


----------



## VandaOrchid

surfer said:


> Hi Karly9 how are you enjoying your super earrings? I came across one and just wanted to see how you like it after having it a while


I love them! Have been able to wear them both formally and also to more casual dinners. Also very lightweight and comfortable to wear. Very happy I got them.


----------



## TankerToad

diane sun said:


> it’ll be a bit of time before i go to my boutique, because i’m so low on time recently, but that will definitely need to happen before the decision of course.


You’ll need to try both on- they will feel and look and sit differently when on your neck.
It’s been my experience that I often don’t buy what I think I’ll buy when I go to VCA and actually try on things. Also totally understand being short on time - but trying on is critical - and frankly very enjoyable.
The actual VCA experience is part of the joy,  don’t  you think ?


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

TankerToad said:


> You’ll need to try both on- they will feel and look and sit differently when on your neck.
> It’s been my experience that I often don’t buy what I think I’ll buy when I go to VCA and actually try on things. Also totally understand being short on time - but trying on is critical - and frankly very enjoyable.
> The actual VCA experience is part of the joy,  don’t  you think ?


definitely!! but time flies by so fast when you’re surrounded by vca so a quick visit becomes a few hours...


----------



## TankerToad

diane sun said:


> definitely!! but time flies by so fast when you’re surrounded by vca so a quick visit becomes a few hours...


Well said!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Phoenix123 said:


> This happened to my LE Onyx earrings a few times.  I got fed up and requested to have the posts soldered on.





7777777 said:


> I also had that happened with pave frivole. I was told they are meant to be clips and the post can just screw in. I requested to put them permanently and they sent them out, took a couple of weeks. Another pair I bought prior to that was fine.



Thank you for letting me know! I am not sure why my SA wouldn’t have told me that. Both pairs the post just snapped off. Guess I’ll be sending them in to get soldered. I don’t see how they could even be worn as clips. It was way too loose.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

shoeaddictklw said:


> Thank you for letting me know! I am not sure why my SA wouldn’t have told me that. Both pairs the post just snapped off. Guess I’ll be sending them in to get soldered. I don’t see how they could even be worn as clips. It was way too loose.


I wear my earrings as clip on (since my ears are not pierced). I chose a pair which had fairly tight omega backs so that the earrings will stay in place and I don't have to send them in for adjustments. It does not hurt at all and I could go from 9 am to 9 pm without any pain or headache.

It is possible to get VCA to tighten the omega backs. Just try what they have in the store (without the posts) and you will understand. I did try on a pair which was so loose the earrings completely fell off me after 5 seconds. I had to play catch the entire time!


----------



## Sakong

I was searching Instagram and found attached the photo. Is WG frivole BTF ring a special order, or regular? I have not seen this ring before. Thank you in advance for your input.


----------



## Sakong

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I wear my earrings as clip on (since my ears are not pierced). I chose a pair which had fairly tight omega backs so that the earrings will stay in place and I don't have to send them in for adjustments. It does not hurt at all and I could go from 9 am to 9 pm without any pain or headache.
> 
> It is possible to get VCA to tighten the omega backs. Just try what they have in the store (without the posts) and you will understand. I did try on a pair which was so loose the earrings completely fell off me after 5 seconds. I had to play catch the entire time!



VCA provide rubber pads that can be placed in the clip so it can seal/clap the earlobe better (at least VCA Korea used e them upon request).


----------



## Mali_

Sakong said:


> I was searching Instagram and found attached the photo. Is WG frivole BTF ring a special order, or regular? I have not seen this ring before. Thank you in advance for your input.
> 
> View attachment 4652901


I’ve never seen it before either. It’s very pretty. Could very well be an SO.


----------



## cafecreme15

Does anyone have the tendrement wedding band in platinum with the Van Cleef & Arpels engraving? I'm getting married in a few months and need a stand in low maintenance band for when I'm not able to wear my full wedding set.


----------



## VandaOrchid

TankerToad said:


> Another thing to obsess about
> Impossibly gorgeous cuff bracelet !
> Sigh



Wow! So many gorgeous Frivole flowers! Has anyone else heard about what other new Frivole pieces might be coming out? I can't wait to see what they have in store...


----------



## hopiko

diane sun said:


> View attachment 4651416
> View attachment 4651417
> 
> if you could only choose one of these necklaces which would you recommend? i prefer white gold, so this is probably going to be the only yellow gold necklace of this length that i’ll buy for a while, so i have a tough choice! the guilloche is cheaper, but it’s possibly too formal for my fairly casual lifestyle....
> any advice would be super helpful, i’m stuck!


My vote is guilloche but I am partial to guilloche...I love it so much I have the whole set!  You can dress it up or down. And if you add the 5 motif one day, you can wear it slightly longer for a different look! 
Good luck and have fun deciding!


----------



## wisconsin

hopiko said:


> My vote is guilloche but I am partial to guilloche...I love it so much I have the whole set!  You can dress it up or down. And if you add the 5 motif one day, you can wear it slightly longer for a different look!
> Good luck and have fun deciding!


Just out of curiosity, when you say the whole set do you mean earrings, bracelet and 10 motif?
The reason is my SA recently showed me the earrings and though beautiful I declined as I have the pave WG and the YG in the hammered vintage style.
Thanks.


----------



## hopiko

wisconsin said:


> Just out of curiosity, when you say the whole set do you mean earrings, bracelet and 10 motif?
> The reason is my SA recently showed me the earrings and though beautiful I declined as I have the pave WG and the YG in the hammered vintage style.
> Thanks.


Yes!  I have the pave RG but the earrings were my first piece from the collection ... I like them so much ended up getting the necklace and bracelet too!  I am not sure I would have gotten them if I had the hammered though! Both are beautiful but I love the sparkle from the guilloche


----------



## CocoHunny

shoeaddictklw said:


> Has anyone had problems lately with their earrings? I bought a pair of small Frivole and after wearing two days, one of the posts came off and I almost lost the earring. My SA exchanged them for another pair and the same thing just happened again. I wore that pair probably 3 times. I’ve worn my mini Frivole for two years straight with no problems.



Happened with my vintage MOP.  Good thing I saw it laying on the carpet


----------



## say brooke

TankerToad said:


> Another thing to obsess about
> Impossibly gorgeous cuff bracelet !
> Sigh


OMG! Now thats gorgeous! Where did you see it?


----------



## cafecreme15

Has anyone else received a lovely VCA assouline book in the mail recently? Perhaps this is something they do for new clients. Just received one in the mail last night and it was so lovely! Gives a thorough overview of the history of the brand and its development. And of course, some fantastic photos really showing what the maison is capable of!


----------



## love00sh

Hello gorgeous! 

To everyone who had your VCA item shipped, was it ever taped inside? Like they put a single layer of tape over your jewelry to hold it secure while it’s in the jewelry box. 

I’m looking to purchase one from an individual who claims this is a new item that she received from a family friend. Just curious if this how they ship?


----------



## EpiFanatic

love00sh said:


> Hello gorgeous!
> 
> To everyone who had your VCA item shipped, was it ever taped inside? Like they put a single layer of tape over your jewelry to hold it secure while it’s in the jewelry box.
> 
> I’m looking to purchase one from an individual who claims this is a new item that she received from a family friend. Just curious if this how they ship?


My SA has sent me a bracelet where she wrapped the bracelet in soft plastic.  And I’ve received bracelets not wrapped as well. I have never ordered online.


----------



## DS2006

love00sh said:


> Hello gorgeous!
> 
> To everyone who had your VCA item shipped, was it ever taped inside? Like they put a single layer of tape over your jewelry to hold it secure while it’s in the jewelry box.
> 
> I’m looking to purchase one from an individual who claims this is a new item that she received from a family friend. Just curious if this how they ship?



Unless she has the sales receipt and certificate of authenticity, I wouldn't consider it. The tape sounds very odd. Adhesive shouldn't be touching the bracelet. But regardless, I'd never buy from an individual I didn't know without receipt and certificate.


----------



## TankerToad

NYC flagship
It’s actually a watch- it’s divine


----------



## TankerToad

cafecreme15 said:


> Has anyone else received a lovely VCA assouline book in the mail recently? Perhaps this is something they do for new clients. Just received one in the mail last night and it was so lovely! Gives a thorough overview of the history of the brand and its development. And of course, some fantastic photos really showing what the maison is capable of!


It’s your valentine gift 
VCA is lovely like that ❤️


----------



## Rockysmom

I just bought the rose gold sweet 6 motif bracelet but I have to say the color is very coppery. It’s much more so than my Tiffany   rose gold bracelet which I was hoping to stack with.


----------



## DS2006

Rockysmom said:


> I just bought the rose gold sweet 6 motif bracelet but I have to say the color is very coppery. It’s much more so than my Tiffany   rose gold bracelet which I was hoping to stack with.



That was actually the first piece of VCA that I bought, and I exchanged it for a yellow gold vintage bracelet. The color was too coppery for me. I would buy their pink gold with gray mother of pearl or diamonds, but the all pg just wasn't a flattering color for me.


----------



## Belle-brune

diane sun said:


> i like them both equally which is why the choice is so difficult, thank you for the advice
> 
> thank you for the recommendation


Completely agree with Wisconsin you don’t see a lot of people wearing frivole but vintage Alhambra is the go to pieces for VCA lovers!
My SA always tells me to buy more Frivole and perlee pieces, they are chic and don’t scream vca, kind of if you know you know! Plus I hear they are well priced!
As far as what to choose, I’m a white tee/ denim and either sneakers or Chanel flat and feel that both pieces can be dressed up or down! I also feel this Frivole necklace is more feminine than Guillauche, in the end both lovely pieces to add to your collection


----------



## hopiko

rk4265 said:


> I heard on Instagram that rock crystal is coming back in February 2020


I got it late last year but I had expressed my interest and had a deposit down for awhile!  You should get it, it is soooooo pretty and interesting to look at! Due to the translucency, it matched EVERYTHING...LOL!!!


----------



## doloresmia

hopiko said:


> I got it late last year but I had expressed my interest and had a deposit down for awhile!  You should get it, it is soooooo pretty and interesting to look at! Due to the translucency, it matched EVERYTHING...LOL!!!


Please show us action shots with multiple outfits! Would be so fun to see


----------



## lisawhit

hopiko said:


> I got it late last year but I had expressed my interest and had a deposit down for awhile!  You should get it, it is soooooo pretty and interesting to look at! Due to the translucency, it matched EVERYTHING...LOL!!!


Love Love Love


----------



## Notorious Pink

hopiko said:


> I got it late last year but I had expressed my interest and had a deposit down for awhile!  You should get it, it is soooooo pretty and interesting to look at! Due to the translucency, it matched EVERYTHING...LOL!!!


GORGEOUS!!!!! Wow!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## hopiko

Notorious Pink said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!! Wow!!! Congratulations!!!


Thank you!  
It is so interesting and fun to wear!!  IT confounds some people that know VCA as they question what stone it is.  I was wearing it with a fuchsia blouse and so it looked like I was wearing a fuchsia necklace!


----------



## Mali_

Interesting article (linked to VCA exhibition currently in Jeddah). Not sure what the white gold piece is?: https://www.thenational.ae/lifestyl...-playful-pieces-for-van-cleef-arpels-1.968080


----------



## surfer

hopiko said:


> I got it late last year but I had expressed my interest and had a deposit down for awhile!  You should get it, it is soooooo pretty and interesting to look at! Due to the translucency, it matched EVERYTHING...LOL!!!


Modeling pics please! Would love to see the pink rock crystal!


----------



## rk4265

hopiko said:


> I got it late last year but I had expressed my interest and had a deposit down for awhile!  You should get it, it is soooooo pretty and interesting to look at! Due to the translucency, it matched EVERYTHING...LOL!!!


Sa said it’s not coming. ((


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

for ladies with BTF rings — especially the socrate ring — how do you wear it? formally, casually, can it be worn with a t-shirt and jeans? does it slip off easily? once i lost a sentimentally valuable ring, although not an expensive one, and i haven’t worn rings since. also, if anyone has the frivole btf ring (the one with the mini flowers) and the socrate ring, which do you prefer?


----------



## Phoenix123

diane sun said:


> for ladies with BTF rings — especially the socrate ring — how do you wear it? formally, casually, can it be worn with a t-shirt and jeans? does it slip off easily? once i lost a sentimentally valuable ring, although not an expensive one, and i haven’t worn rings since. also, if anyone has the frivole btf ring (the one with the mini flowers) and the socrate ring, which do you prefer?



I don't have the Frivole or the Socrate (love both btw), but I have the Lotus BTF ring.  I used to wear it a lot, both formally and casually...see my pic below.  Due to personal/health reasons, I've not been socialising as much and thus have not been wearing as much bling lately.  But once I start wearing bling again, I shall definitely wear my beloved BTF again.  It doesn't slip off easily, no.


----------



## jimmie staton

Phoenix123 said:


> I don't have the Frivole or the Socrate (love both btw), but I have the Lotus BTF ring.  I used to wear it a lot, both formally and casually...see my pic below.  Due to personal/health reasons, I've not been socialising as much and thus have not been wearing as much bling lately.  But once I start wearing bling again, I shall definitely wear my beloved BTF again.  It doesn't slip off easily, no.


Get Well Phoenix123... Wishing you a speedy recovery.
"J!m"


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Phoenix123 said:


> I don't have the Frivole or the Socrate (love both btw), but I have the Lotus BTF ring.  I used to wear it a lot, both formally and casually...see my pic below.  Due to personal/health reasons, I've not been socialising as much and thus have not been wearing as much bling lately.  But once I start wearing bling again, I shall definitely wear my beloved BTF again.  It doesn't slip off easily, no.


is it possible to resize a BTF ring later on with vca?


----------



## Phoenix123

diane sun said:


> is it possible to resize a BTF ring later on with vca?



No.  I was told not.  Why would you want to? Are you buying a preloved piece?


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Phoenix123 said:


> No.  I was told not.  Why would you want to? Are you buying a preloved piece?


in case of my knuckles becoming swollen as i get older due to arthritis and such


----------



## Phoenix123

diane sun said:


> in case of my knuckles becoming swollen as i get older due to arthritis and such



Ah ok.  I don't believe that it is possible to re-size a BTF ring. I'd check with you SA though.


----------



## prettychic

Lotus can't be resized. I asked my SA and afraid to buy it.


----------



## Mali_

Sharing from YouTube:


----------



## Frivole88

hi everyone, it's my first time venturing to vca. i'm usually in H thread and an H addict but i decided it's time for me to start investing in some jewelry pieces that i could wear for lifetime.

i'm planning to get a 5-motif bracelet but undecided between the mop and carnelian. i understand that i need to see it in person and try on myself to decide. but i just want to hear from you ladies which stone do you think would get lots of use? i know mop is delicate and carnelian is a tougher stone. could you suggest other stones as well? i'm not liking the pure gold clover so it's out of my option. i'm not going to wear it everyday and i do take good care of my things. but i just want to hear from you ladies which 5-motif bracelet is good for a vca newb like me? tia.


----------



## DS2006

kristinlorraine said:


> hi everyone, it's my first time venturing to vca. i'm usually in H thread and an H addict but i decided it's time for me to start investing in some jewelry pieces that i could wear for lifetime.
> 
> i'm planning to get a 5-motif bracelet but undecided between the mop and carnelian. i understand that i need to see it in person and try on myself to decide. but i just want to hear from you ladies which stone do you think would get lots of use? i know mop is delicate and carnelian is a tougher stone. could you suggest other stones as well? i'm not liking the pure gold clover so it's out of my option. i'm not going to wear it everyday and i do take good care of my things. but i just want to hear from you ladies which 5-motif bracelet is good for a vca newb like me? tia.



Of those two choices, I am sure I'd wear mother of pearl more, especially in the spring and summer.  Mother of pearl is actually tough (won't break easily), it is just easier to scratch the surface than some others. Onyx is a good choice, as well.  None of the stones really should get wet.  So think about the clothes you wear and see what colors you wear most often. For me, onyx and MOP would go with the majority of my clothing, so I am making those my first priority and adding other colors later. I did start with the solid gold since it can be worn with any other stone pieces set in yg.


----------



## Frivole88

thanks for the reply. mop is beautiful but i heard from others that oils and lotion from your hand could ruin it besides water. is it true?



DS2006 said:


> Of those two choices, I am sure I'd wear mother of pearl more, especially in the spring and summer.  Mother of pearl is actually tough (won't break easily), it is just easier to scratch the surface than some others. Onyx is a good choice, as well.  None of the stones really should get wet.  So think about the clothes you wear and see what colors you wear most often. For me, onyx and MOP would go with the majority of my clothing, so I am making those my first priority and adding other colors later. I did start with the solid gold since it can be worn with any other stone pieces set in yg.


----------



## gagabag

Any more new stuff coming up soon with VCA? I know that rock crystal might be more attainable soon and maybe some white gold frivoles... Will there be some more exciting stuff? I am getting restless and I feel like I need some VCA fix but most of what’s in my wish list are not must-haves yet...


----------



## Phoenix123

kristinlorraine said:


> thanks for the reply. mop is beautiful but i heard from others that oils and lotion from your hand could ruin it besides water. is it true?



I'd keep oils and lotions away from my precious bling, regardless.

I'd go for MOP.   Have not really had any major problem with mine (I have grey MOP, magic bracelet which is mixed, and gold MOP).


----------



## cafecreme15

gagabag said:


> Any more new stuff coming up soon with VCA? I know that rock crystal might be more attainable soon and maybe some white gold frivoles... Will there be some more exciting stuff? I am getting restless and I feel like I need some VCA fix but most of what’s in my wish list are not must-haves yet...


i hope so!! I would love a rock crystal 5 motif bracelet in YG. Or GMOP...


----------



## nicole0612

Remind me if rock crystal comes in 10, or only 20? I will have to ask about adding another piece, I currently only have the bracelet, but my favorite combo is 5 + 10 as a necklace since I don’t have to unclasp it and I am petite.


----------



## gagabag

nicole0612 said:


> Remind me if rock crystal comes in 10, or only 20? I will have to ask about adding another piece, I currently only have the bracelet, but my favorite combo is 5 + 10 as a necklace since I don’t have to unclasp it and I am petite.


I believe 20 and 5 only..? Unless that’s changed now?


----------



## Bee-licious

kristinlorraine said:


> hi everyone, it's my first time venturing to vca. i'm usually in H thread and an H addict but i decided it's time for me to start investing in some jewelry pieces that i could wear for lifetime.
> 
> i'm planning to get a 5-motif bracelet but undecided between the mop and carnelian. i understand that i need to see it in person and try on myself to decide. but i just want to hear from you ladies which stone do you think would get lots of use? i know mop is delicate and carnelian is a tougher stone. could you suggest other stones as well? i'm not liking the pure gold clover so it's out of my option. i'm not going to wear it everyday and i do take good care of my things. but i just want to hear from you ladies which 5-motif bracelet is good for a vca newb like me? tia.



So I was like you, undecided. I am olive tan Asian (medium dark skin) and carnelian doesn’t look good on me; it could’ve been the type of red as there are variations but it didn’t look right. I also tried MOP which I was CERTAIN would look good and honestly I wasn’t totally underwhelmed. It was beautiful to look at but on my skin for some reason it looked flesh tone and I am not pale so it shouldn’t have looked like that. I tried several and I think it’s due to the high iridescence which is beautiful and very desirable but on my skin, it didn’t stand out and wasn’t very striking.

Here’s the clencher: for the fun of it I tried onyx and oh my, this was gorgeous even on my olive skin. It was dark and bold and stood out. I was shocked because I was convinced the onyx would make me look darker but instead it made my features stand out more!

I am still undecided and even though I know onyx looks better on me, I really still want to get the MOP even though I’ve tried it multiple times and it doesn’t really look that good.

Moral of the story: go try them on and bring a friend to give you honest feedback and take lots of selfies so you can analyze further at home lol


----------



## Frivole88

thanks for your advice, i'm now considering the onyx. it's really better to try them in person. i like carnelian because the color looks bold in the pictures. maybe i should try to look for a deep, dark red kind to make it more 'versatile'. i agree that mop seems to blend in skin tone even though it's the most versatile and i'm not a fan of it being the most delicate stone.



Bee-licious said:


> So I was like you, undecided. I am olive tan Asian (medium dark skin) and carnelian doesn’t look good on me; it could’ve been the type of red as there are variations but it didn’t look right. I also tried MOP which I was CERTAIN would look good and honestly I wasn’t totally underwhelmed. It was beautiful to look at but on my skin for some reason it looked flesh tone and I am not pale so it shouldn’t have looked like that. I tried several and I think it’s due to the high iridescence which is beautiful and very desirable but on my skin, it didn’t stand out and wasn’t very striking.
> 
> Here’s the clencher: for the fun of it I tried onyx and oh my, this was gorgeous even on my olive skin. It was dark and bold and stood out. I was shocked because I was convinced the onyx would make me look darker but instead it made my features stand out more!
> 
> I am still undecided and even though I know onyx looks better on me, I really still want to get the MOP even though I’ve tried it multiple times and it doesn’t really look that good.
> 
> Moral of the story: go try them on and bring a friend to give you honest feedback and take lots of selfies so you can analyze further at home lol


----------



## bhurry

gagabag said:


> Any more new stuff coming up soon with VCA? I know that rock crystal might be more attainable soon and maybe some white gold frivoles... Will there be some more exciting stuff? I am getting restless and I feel like I need some VCA fix but most of what’s in my wish list are not must-haves yet...



i would love to see the rock crystal, anyone know for sure if the rock crystal definitely coming?


----------



## nicole0612

gagabag said:


> I believe 20 and 5 only..? Unless that’s changed now?



Thanks, that’s what I remembered also. I may just get another 5 motifs then


----------



## gagabag

bhurry said:


> i would love to see the rock crystal, anyone know for sure if the rock crystal definitely coming?


I think they will trickle in same way BA did last year. Good to liaise with your SA to inform your interest..?


----------



## DS2006

kristinlorraine said:


> thanks for the reply. mop is beautiful but i heard from others that oils and lotion from your hand could ruin it besides water. is it true?



Oils and lotion really should not come in contact with any of the stones. It's best to wait until they are absorbed before putting on a bracelet.  Read the care instructions below. The solid gold is really the most care-free.

https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/our-services/care-jewelry.html


----------



## Frivole88

Thanks everyone for the advices. I decided to go with carnelian. I chose the darkest red stones. The onyx also looks good on my skintone, i’m planning to get it next. I have my bracelet adjusted and I will not get in couple of weeks. The sa said they have to send it to the artisan from the flagship store to get it adjusted. Is it true? I thought i could take home my bracelet the same day. I bought mine from vca boutique in hudson yards in NYC.


----------



## DS2006

kristinlorraine said:


> Thanks everyone for the advices. I decided to go with carnelian. I chose the darkest red stones. The onyx also looks good on my skintone, i’m planning to get it next. I have my bracelet adjusted and I will not get in couple of weeks. The sa said they have to send it to the artisan from the flagship store to get it adjusted. Is it true? I thought i could take home my bracelet the same day. I bought mine from vca boutique in hudson yards in NYC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4666735



The carnelian looks beautiful on you!  I think the onyx is a great next choice, as well!  Yes, as far as I have heard, all size adjustments in the US are sent to the flagship store in NYC and it does take around a couple of weeks.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

I heard rock crystal is coming to US soon but in limited quantities and at limited locations (like NYC)... He said he is going to keep watching and bring the bracelet in for me =)
(((fingers crossed)))


----------



## EpiFanatic

kristinlorraine said:


> Thanks everyone for the advices. I decided to go with carnelian. I chose the darkest red stones. The onyx also looks good on my skintone, i’m planning to get it next. I have my bracelet adjusted and I will not get in couple of weeks. The sa said they have to send it to the artisan from the flagship store to get it adjusted. Is it true? I thought i could take home my bracelet the same day. I bought mine from vca boutique in hudson yards in NYC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4666735


Yes I was told the same thing. The NYC flagship store does the alterations in the US, although I have had my Vegas piece altered in Vegas.  They have a local jeweler that does work on VCA pieces for the Vegas store.
Btw it looks beautiful on you!  Congratulations!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Bee-licious said:


> So I was like you, undecided. I am olive tan Asian (medium dark skin) and carnelian doesn’t look good on me; it could’ve been the type of red as there are variations but it didn’t look right. I also tried MOP which I was CERTAIN would look good and honestly I wasn’t totally underwhelmed. It was beautiful to look at but on my skin for some reason it looked flesh tone and I am not pale so it shouldn’t have looked like that. I tried several and I think it’s due to the high iridescence which is beautiful and very desirable but on my skin, it didn’t stand out and wasn’t very striking.
> 
> Here’s the clencher: for the fun of it I tried onyx and oh my, this was gorgeous even on my olive skin. It was dark and bold and stood out. I was shocked because I was convinced the onyx would make me look darker but instead it made my features stand out more!
> 
> I am still undecided and even though I know onyx looks better on me, I really still want to get the MOP even though I’ve tried it multiple times and it doesn’t really look that good.
> 
> Moral of the story: go try them on and bring a friend to give you honest feedback and take lots of selfies so you can analyze further at home lol


I get you!  I am Asian with olive tones and I love the idea of YG and MOP, yet am not wowed when I put it on. Just like you I still want it. Cause it’s just so pretty!!!


----------



## Frivole88

thank you ladies! the moment i saw carnelian i know it's the one for me (my husband thinks so too). but just like everyone said, vca is so addicting i'm starting to plan what to get next. i think i'm done collecting bags for now so i can fund my new addiction. 


EpiFanatic said:


> Yes I was told the same thing. The NYC flagship store does the alterations in the US, although I have had my Vegas piece altered in Vegas.  They have a local jeweler that does work on VCA pieces for the Vegas store.
> Btw it looks beautiful on you!  Congratulations!!





DS2006 said:


> The carnelian looks beautiful on you!  I think the onyx is a great next choice, as well!  Yes, as far as I have heard, all size adjustments in the US are sent to the flagship store in NYC and it does take around a couple of weeks.


----------



## Frivole88

will the stones get scratched if i'm going to stack two vca bracelets together? as i'm planning to get the onyx or mop as well. the sa said no but i want to hear from you experts.


----------



## Phoenix123

kristinlorraine said:


> Thanks everyone for the advices. I decided to go with carnelian. I chose the darkest red stones. The onyx also looks good on my skintone, i’m planning to get it next. I have my bracelet adjusted and I will not get in couple of weeks. The sa said they have to send it to the artisan from the flagship store to get it adjusted. Is it true? I thought i could take home my bracelet the same day. I bought mine from vca boutique in hudson yards in NYC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4666735



I don't know if it's the lighting.  But the carnelian looks really bright orangy red here.

Congrats.


----------



## Phoenix123

kristinlorraine said:


> will the stones get scratched if i'm going to stack two vca bracelets together? as i'm planning to get the onyx or mop as well. the sa said no but i want to hear from you experts.



For sure will scratch, yes.


----------



## lynne_ross

Phoenix123 said:


> I don't have the Frivole or the Socrate (love both btw), but I have the Lotus BTF ring.  I used to wear it a lot, both formally and casually...see my pic below.  Due to personal/health reasons, I've not been socialising as much and thus have not been wearing as much bling lately.  But once I start wearing bling again, I shall definitely wear my beloved BTF again.  It doesn't slip off easily, no.


I hope you are better soon Phoenix!


----------



## lynne_ross

diane sun said:


> is it possible to resize a BTF ring later on with vca?


I was told no as well. I have 2 rings on my list and I plan to buy for my larger fingers so if they swell over time I can still wear on my smaller finger. I found the lotus secure regardless of fit.


----------



## Phoenix123

lynne_ross said:


> I hope you are better soon Phoenix!



Thank you, Lynne.


----------



## Frivole88

hi, is orangey-red not a good thing for carnelian? sorry, i don't know much i'm still new to vca. i chose the darkest red the sa showed me or could it be my skintone causing them to turn to orangey-red tone? 


Phoenix123 said:


> I don't know if it's the lighting.  But the carnelian looks really bright orangy red here.
> 
> Congrats.


----------



## Phoenix123

kristinlorraine said:


> hi, is orangey-red not a good thing for carnelian? sorry, i don't know much i'm still new to vca. i chose the darkest red the sa showed me or could it be my skintone causing them to turn to orangey-red tone?



I LOVE orangy-red.  It's my favourite colour.  I'd love to get an orangy-red carnelian but I've only ever seen darker shades IRL and they do not look flattering on my skin tone.


----------



## sammix3

Israeli_Flava said:


> I heard rock crystal is coming to US soon but in limited quantities and at limited locations (like NYC)... He said he is going to keep watching and bring the bracelet in for me =)
> (((fingers crossed)))


Is it the same pieces that came out before or is it going to be new pieces (WG or PG)?


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

sammix3 said:


> Is it the same pieces that came out before or is it going to be new pieces (WG or PG)?


if rock crystal is coming out in white gold...chalcedony might need to take a backseat for now.


----------



## Mali_

Uploading eye candy from IG:


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sammix3 said:


> Is it the same pieces that came out before or is it going to be new pieces (WG or PG)?


I asked this question and was told YG only....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Mali_ said:


> Uploading eye candy from IG:
> View attachment 4667621
> View attachment 4667622


The second stack is killer!!! I'm sure I'm in the minority but if I wanted to wear 13688523 bracelets on one wrist, I'd prefer this look over Cartier.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

kristinlorraine said:


> will the stones get scratched if i'm going to stack two vca bracelets together? as i'm planning to get the onyx or mop as well. the sa said no but i want to hear from you experts.


Congrats on you bracelet! Looks beautiful!
I stack my vintage bracelets daily... no scratches on my MOP. They look perfect.... and I plan on adding rock crystal =)


----------



## Mali_

Israeli_Flava said:


> The second stack is killer!!! I'm sure I'm in the minority but if I wanted to wear 13688523 bracelets on one wrist, I'd prefer this look over Cartier.


Me too!


----------



## cafecreme15

I stopped in the NY flagship boutique the other day to check out wedding bands, and asked the SA if he'd heard anything about rock crystal coming back (my usual SA wasn't in). He said that he had also heard the recent rumors but that nothing had been heard from the powers that be.


----------



## Chivis

Hello jewelery friends! I am a total newbie when it comes to VCA. I am considering the Vintage Alhambra bracelet in Carnelian but i would love it in pink gold. I only see yellow gold on the website. In the Sweet i do see the rose gold. Does it mean i can´t find rose gold 5 motifs bracelets in stores? thanks so much for your help


----------



## LadyCupid

Chivis said:


> Hello jewelery friends! I am a total newbie when it comes to VCA. I am considering the Vintage Alhambra bracelet in Carnelian but i would love it in pink gold. I only see yellow gold on the website. In the Sweet i do see the rose gold. Does it mean i can´t find rose gold 5 motifs bracelets in stores? thanks so much for your help


Unfortunately yes. VCA doesn't make carnelian VA bracelet with pink gold so you will not be able to find this. This would have to be done through special order request that requires approval from the store and headquarter. If approved, there will be a 30% markup on the price for special order.

Perhaps if you are open to the magic Alhambra pendant, Hong Kong has the carnelian magic pendant with pink gold that is geographically limited to Hong Kong only that you can obtain. Some members have posted this necklace here at this forum and I believe you can see it on the VCA website too if you change the country to HK. Please do a search if you are interested.


----------



## DS2006

Is it possible for someone in the US to buy the special small Magic pendants from other countries without physically going to the boutiques? Or can a US SA get them?  I am guessing the answer is no, since I don't see a lot of people with these items!


----------



## LadyCupid

DS2006 said:


> Is it possible for someone in the US to buy the special small Magic pendants from other countries without physically going to the boutiques? Or can a US SA get them?  I am guessing the answer is no, since I don't see a lot of people with these items!


Unfortunately it can only be purchased in HK. Someone needs to be there to get it. That is why it is geographically limited. Same goes to the  Japan Ginza MOP and France Sevre blue magic pendants.


----------



## innerpeace85

DS2006 said:


> Is it possible for someone in the US to buy the special small Magic pendants from other countries without physically going to the boutiques? Or can a US SA get them?  I am guessing the answer is no, since I don't see a lot of people with these items!


I was going to ask the same question in the forum.
BTW, to those who own both magic and Ginza size pendant- which do you prefer and is there any difference apart from the size?


----------



## LadyCupid

innerpeace85 said:


> I was going to ask the same question in the forum.
> BTW, to those who own both magic and Ginza size pendant- which do you prefer and is there any difference apart from the size?


Ginza MOP is done in pink gold.


----------



## Chivis

LadyCupid said:


> Unfortunately yes. VCA doesn't make carnelian VA bracelet with pink gold so you will not be able to find this. This would have to be done through special order request that requires approval from the store and headquarter. If approved, there will be a 30% markup on the price for special order.
> 
> Perhaps if you are open to the magic Alhambra pendant, Hong Kong has the carnelian magic pendant with pink gold that is geographically limited to Hong Kong only that you can obtain. Some members have posted this necklace here at this forum and I believe you can see it on the VCA website too if you change the country to HK. Please do a search if you are interested.


Thanks so much LadyCupid! It is sad because the carnelian with the rose gold look stunning


----------



## Bee-licious

EpiFanatic said:


> I get you!  I am Asian with olive tones and I love the idea of YG and MOP, yet am not wowed when I put it on. Just like you I still want it. Cause it’s just so pretty!!!



Did you end up getting the MOP??


----------



## EpiFanatic

Bee-licious said:


> Did you end up getting the MOP??


It’s on my list but I have a few things before. Let us know if you take the leap!


----------



## Mali_

I believe these are really old (red coral) but in impeccable shape.  The price though 
https://www.malleries.com/van-cleef...a-coral-earrings-3-motifs-new-i-293546-s-2907





‘Note: 
“Signed and marked VCA. Extremely rare, it was only offered to Asia Pacific market and reserved for the VVIP clients. A collector's item.”


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mali_ said:


> I believe these are really old (red coral) but in impeccable shape.  The price though
> https://www.malleries.com/van-cleef...a-coral-earrings-3-motifs-new-i-293546-s-2907
> 
> View attachment 4676127
> View attachment 4676128
> 
> 
> ‘Note:
> “Signed and marked VCA. Extremely rare, it was only offered to Asia Pacific market and reserved for the VVIP clients. A collector's item.”


They’ve had them listed on eBay FOREVER. They’re gorgeous, but for that price you can get something pretty outrageous directly from a boutique.


----------



## jenayb

Mali_ said:


> I believe these are really old (red coral) but in impeccable shape.  The price though
> https://www.malleries.com/van-cleef...a-coral-earrings-3-motifs-new-i-293546-s-2907
> 
> View attachment 4676127
> View attachment 4676128
> 
> 
> ‘Note:
> “Signed and marked VCA. Extremely rare, it was only offered to Asia Pacific market and reserved for the VVIP clients. A collector's item.”



Wow, what a great collector's piece for sure! But yeah.... the price....


----------



## rk4265

Hi guys. I tried on the frivole pave earrings in the small size. I felt that they sat weird on my ears. Protruding too much on one side. I have normal lobes, they aren’t small. Anyone else have this problem? I just love the new collection that is coming out ((


----------



## Notorious Pink

rk4265 said:


> Hi guys. I tried on the frivole pave earrings in the small size. I felt that they sat weird on my ears. Protruding too much on one side. I have normal lobes, they aren’t small. Anyone else have this problem? I just love the new collection that is coming out ((


I understand. I also don’t like the way the pave frivole sit on my ears. My lobes stick out a bit on the bottom.


----------



## Mali_

Interesting. I would have thought it would be due to smaller lobes. Do you have longer lobes?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mali_ said:


> Interesting. I would have thought it would be due to smaller lobes. Do you have longer lobes?


No. Maybe it has to do with the location of my piercing?


----------



## TankerToad

Eye candy from 5th Ave NYC VCA❤️


----------



## Mali_

OMG. That necklace and those earrings in the first pic made me breathless. The rest ain’t that bad either. LOL. 
That ring ... wow. Thanks for sharing. It’s literally like looking at art in a museum.


----------



## DS2006

Mali_ said:


> OMG. That necklace and those earrings in the first pic made me breathless. The rest ain’t that bad either. LOL.
> That ring ... wow. Thanks for sharing. *It’s literally like looking at art in a museum.*



It truly is! I have thought this very same thing!


----------



## fdc

I have really really small wrist, a tour of my wrist is like 16cm or 6.5in if it makes any sense. 
Would it be ridiculous for me to wear a 5-alhambra bracelet?


----------



## foxyqt

fdc said:


> I have really really small wrist, a tour of my wrist is like 16cm or 6.5in if it makes any sense.
> Would it be ridiculous for me to wear a 5-alhambra bracelet?



Not ridiculous at all, you can have the bracelet adjusted if you'd like. I have tiny wrists too and I love my 5-motif bracelet!


----------



## Phoenix123

fdc said:


> I have really really small wrist, a tour of my wrist is like 16cm or 6.5in if it makes any sense.
> Would it be ridiculous for me to wear a 5-alhambra bracelet?



My wrists are 12.5cm and 13cm. I know! lol

I have a 5-motif and a few other bracelets.  Not a problem.


----------



## nicole0612

fdc said:


> I have really really small wrist, a tour of my wrist is like 16cm or 6.5in if it makes any sense.
> Would it be ridiculous for me to wear a 5-alhambra bracelet?





Phoenix123 said:


> My wrists are 12.5cm and 13cm. I know! lol
> 
> I have a 5-motif and a few other bracelets.  Not a problem.



Same here! 13cm.
It’s not a problem. 
There are multiple strategies: if a bracelet is a little bit too long you can have it shortened by VCA, you can put a couple of twists in the chain to make it shorter, you can leave one motif dangling, or you can just wear it in a looser style which is quite feminine also.


----------



## DS2006

fdc said:


> I have really really small wrist, a tour of my wrist is like 16cm or 6.5in if it makes any sense.
> Would it be ridiculous for me to wear a 5-alhambra bracelet?



As others have said, no!  My wrist is 6" and that is considered fairly medium. Many are wearing the 5 motif bracelet with smaller wrists than ours! I'd have it shortened as long as they can take out the same amount of links between each clover.


----------



## jyyanks

fdc said:


> I have really really small wrist, a tour of my wrist is like 16cm or 6.5in if it makes any sense.
> Would it be ridiculous for me to wear a 5-alhambra bracelet?



I have a 5 inch (12.7 cm) wrist and love my 5-motif.  I had them take out 6 links so it is slightly loose but I could have taken out the maximum amount (8 links) and it still would have fit.


----------



## Meowwu

Does anyone know if sweet Alhambra’s single rosegold one motif ring is still being produced? TY


----------



## surfer

Trying on Frivole small to see how like the sizing. Love the way it feels...so easy to wear


----------



## nicole0612

surfer said:


> Trying on Frivole small to see how like the sizing. Love the way it feels...so easy to wear



Small frivole is so comfortable in my opinion! Beautiful on you.


----------



## surfer

nicole0612 said:


> Small frivole is so comfortable in my opinion! Beautiful on you.


Thanks dear!! I think I might just get the earrings though. Not sure yet!!


----------



## gagabag

surfer said:


> Trying on Frivole small to see how like the sizing. Love the way it feels...so easy to wear


I love frivoles! I have them in paved and non-paved WG and YG!
Your beautiful photo reminded me that I need to get the pendant to match, lol!
But I think I also need to get the RG coming out soon!


----------



## rk4265

gagabag said:


> I love frivoles! I have them in paved and non-paved WG and YG!
> Your beautiful photo reminded me that I need to get the pendant to match, lol!
> But I think I also need to get the RG coming out soon!


Do you mean the rg with diamond or is there regular rg coming too


----------



## gagabag

rk4265 said:


> Do you mean the rg with diamond or is there regular rg coming too


The pave RG with pink sapphire. Haven’t heard if a regular RG is in the horizon...


----------



## rk4265

gagabag said:


> The pave RG with pink sapphire. Haven’t heard if a regular RG is in the horizon...


Love the pink. Can’t wait to see it on you


----------



## fdc

foxyqt said:


> Not ridiculous at all, you can have the bracelet adjusted if you'd like. I have tiny wrists too and I love my 5-motif bracelet!





Phoenix123 said:


> My wrists are 12.5cm and 13cm. I know! lol
> 
> I have a 5-motif and a few other bracelets.  Not a problem.





nicole0612 said:


> Same here! 13cm.
> It’s not a problem.
> There are multiple strategies: if a bracelet is a little bit too long you can have it shortened by VCA, you can put a couple of twists in the chain to make it shorter, you can leave one motif dangling, or you can just wear it in a looser style which is quite feminine also.





DS2006 said:


> As others have said, no!  My wrist is 6" and that is considered fairly medium. Many are wearing the 5 motif bracelet with smaller wrists than ours! I'd have it shortened as long as they can take out the same amount of links between each clover.





jyyanks said:


> I have a 5 inch (12.7 cm) wrist and love my 5-motif.  I had them take out 6 links so it is slightly loose but I could have taken out the maximum amount (8 links) and it still would have fit.



Thanks all ladies for your insights! I was mistaken, my wrists aren't 16cm but my bracelet and it dangles so I guess my wrists are about 13cm like some of yours but I haven't measure them exactly. I'm hesitating between the 5-motif vintage alhambra yellow gold with onyx or malachite. Both suit my "sign" as in Asian (Chinese) fengshui you have 5 elements Earth, Fire, Water, Metal and Plants (vegetables?) and matching colors are supposed to bring you luck (I know this may sound silly lol). I love green but black seems to be easier for everyday outfit matching. 
It'd be my first VCA piece. Which one would you recommend? I work in a consulting firm and would want to keep it not too overstated. TIA =)


----------



## LadyCupid

fdc said:


> Thanks all ladies for your insights! I was mistaken, my wrists aren't 16cm but my bracelet and it dangles so I guess my wrists are about 13cm like some of yours but I haven't measure them exactly. I'm hesitating between the 5-motif vintage alhambra yellow gold with onyx or malachite. Both suit my "sign" as in Asian (Chinese) fengshui you have 5 elements Earth, Fire, Water, Metal and Plants (vegetables?) and matching colors are supposed to bring you luck (I know this may sound silly lol). I love green but black seems to be easier for everyday outfit matching.
> It'd be my first VCA piece. Which one would you recommend? I work in a consulting firm and would want to keep it not too overstated. TIA =)


Onyx is easier to care for. Good luck with deciding.


----------



## DS2006

fdc said:


> Thanks all ladies for your insights! I was mistaken, my wrists aren't 16cm but my bracelet and it dangles so I guess my wrists are about 13cm like some of yours but I haven't measure them exactly. I'm hesitating between the 5-motif vintage alhambra yellow gold with onyx or malachite. Both suit my "sign" as in Asian (Chinese) fengshui you have 5 elements Earth, Fire, Water, Metal and Plants (vegetables?) and matching colors are supposed to bring you luck (I know this may sound silly lol). I love green but black seems to be easier for everyday outfit matching.
> It'd be my first VCA piece. Which one would you recommend? I work in a consulting firm and would want to keep it not too overstated. TIA =)



Malachite will lose its shine if exposed to water which is problematic when washing hands, and it also can be scratched because it is not as hard as onyx. So I would get malachite mainly in earrings or a vintage alhambra pendant. I'd get onyx for a bracelet. I agree that onyx goes with many more things.


----------



## Notorious Pink

fdc said:


> Thanks all ladies for your insights! I was mistaken, my wrists aren't 16cm but my bracelet and it dangles so I guess my wrists are about 13cm like some of yours but I haven't measure them exactly. I'm hesitating between the 5-motif vintage alhambra yellow gold with onyx or malachite. Both suit my "sign" as in Asian (Chinese) fengshui you have 5 elements Earth, Fire, Water, Metal and Plants (vegetables?) and matching colors are supposed to bring you luck (I know this may sound silly lol). I love green but black seems to be easier for everyday outfit matching.
> It'd be my first VCA piece. Which one would you recommend? I work in a consulting firm and would want to keep it not too overstated. TIA =)


Sorry to be off topic, but where can I learn more about colors/signs?

personally I prefer malachite but onyx is definitely much easier to care for and much more understated.


----------



## Belle-brune

I would go for onyx, goes with everything and easy to care for! I’m attaching a picture of what malachite might turn in to if not well cared for 
Good luck deciding!


----------



## fdc

LadyCupid said:


> Onyx is easier to care for. Good luck with deciding.





DS2006 said:


> Malachite will lose its shine if exposed to water which is problematic when washing hands, and it also can be scratched because it is not as hard as onyx. So I would get malachite mainly in earrings or a vintage alhambra pendant. I'd get onyx for a bracelet. I agree that onyx goes with many more things.





Notorious Pink said:


> Sorry to be off topic, but where can I learn more about colors/signs?
> 
> personally I prefer malachite but onyx is definitely much easier to care for and much more understated.





Belle-brune said:


> I would go for onyx, goes with everything and easy to care for! I’m attaching a picture of what malachite might turn in to if not well cared for
> Good luck deciding!



Thank you all so much for your insights, it's very informative and helpful I didn't know at all that malachite was that fragile! Now I'll save up for onyx 

@Notorious Pink: you'll find below the chart that explains how 5 elements operate. The colors of your element and the element that feeds or fuels yours (according to the purple arrows) are the ones that are supposed to bring you good energy. For example, my element is Wood so Wood's color (green) and Water's color (black) are good for me. 

You can find out about your element according to your birth year here (down of the page where there are 12 astrological signs and the corresponding years): https://www.yourchineseastrology.com/five-elements.htm

Sorry for being off topic and have a nice day!


----------



## Notorious Pink

fdc said:


> Thank you all so much for your insights, it's very informative and helpful I didn't know at all that malachite was that fragile! Now I'll save up for onyx
> 
> @Notorious Pink: you'll find below the chart that explains how 5 elements operate. The colors of your element and the element that feeds or fuels yours (according to the purple arrows) are the ones that are supposed to bring you good energy. For example, my element is Wood so Wood's color (green) and Water's color (black) are good for me.
> 
> You can find out about your element according to your birth year here (down of the page where there are 12 astrological signs and the corresponding years): https://www.yourchineseastrology.com/five-elements.htm
> 
> Sorry for being off topic and have a nice day!



I love this. Thank you!
(ETA: wow, how accurate - I guessed from the description that my sign would be water)

onyx is a great first choice. You will love it!


----------



## nicole0612

fdc said:


> Thank you all so much for your insights, it's very informative and helpful I didn't know at all that malachite was that fragile! Now I'll save up for onyx
> 
> @Notorious Pink: you'll find below the chart that explains how 5 elements operate. The colors of your element and the element that feeds or fuels yours (according to the purple arrows) are the ones that are supposed to bring you good energy. For example, my element is Wood so Wood's color (green) and Water's color (black) are good for me.
> 
> You can find out about your element according to your birth year here (down of the page where there are 12 astrological signs and the corresponding years): https://www.yourchineseastrology.com/five-elements.htm
> 
> Sorry for being off topic and have a nice day!



This is so interesting! So if I am metal, white and yellow are good colors for me? It expands to Whites/pastels and yellow/earth tones.
Out of those, I do have white mop, gold mop, clear/translucent and gold in my collection! I just added wood, but I wonder if that counts for earth tones or only for  wood element?


----------



## Frivole88

hi everyone, is it safe to wipe the carnelian stone with a damp cloth?


----------



## nicole0612

kristinlorraine said:


> hi everyone, is it safe to wipe the carnelian stone with a damp cloth?



It should be fine. Just dry it with a soft cloth immediately afterwards.


----------



## pigleto972001

Hiiiii .  
Wow. Two special orders released by VCA due to client inability to obtain them ! (Clients from Europe)

1.  Just released another special order- Magic Alhambra yellow gold earrings with diamond and grey mother of pearl. $14,700

2.  Another pair of Special order Magic Alhambra two motifs earrings in yellow gold with grey mother of pearl. $8,400

Please pm me for SA details


----------



## surfer

pigleto972001 said:


> Hiiiii .
> Wow. Two special orders released by VCA due to client inability to obtain them ! (Clients from Europe)
> 
> 1.  Just released another special order- Magic Alhambra yellow gold earrings with diamond and grey mother of pearl. $14,700
> 
> 2.  Another pair of Special order Magic Alhambra two motifs earrings in yellow gold with grey mother of pearl. $8,400
> 
> Please pm me for SA details



They are beautiful!


----------



## Mali_

pigleto972001 said:


> Hiiiii .
> Wow. Two special orders released by VCA due to client inability to obtain them ! (Clients from Europe)
> 
> 1.  Just released another special order- Magic Alhambra yellow gold earrings with diamond and grey mother of pearl. $14,700
> 
> 2.  Another pair of Special order Magic Alhambra two motifs earrings in yellow gold with grey mother of pearl. $8,400
> 
> Please pm me for SA details


They are beautiful but this situation is so sad. I’m wondering why they couldn’t pay over the phone and have VCA package them and send to the nearest boutique? It would be hard for me to give those up without coming up with an alternative- especially with a 30% markup.


----------



## surfer

Mali_ said:


> They are beautiful but this situation is so sad. I’m wondering why they couldn’t pay over the phone and have VCA package them and send to the nearest boutique? It would be hard for me to give those up without coming up with an alternative- especially with a 30% markup.


VCA works so strangely sometimes


----------



## pigleto972001

I was told it is end of fiscal year. I guess it’s a business first and foremost. Sigh. 

Already they’ve sold a RG grey mop in 20 min and a wg grey mop in an hour. Both so bracelets.


----------



## sammix3

pigleto972001 said:


> I was told it is end of fiscal year. I guess it’s a business first and foremost. Sigh.
> 
> Already they’ve sold a RG grey mop in 20 min and a wg grey mop in an hour. Both so bracelets.


Did they have to pay the SO price?


----------



## nicole0612

sammix3 said:


> Did they have to pay the SO price?



Not trying to speak for her, but I have been offered SOs not taken, and yes, one pays the premium price.


----------



## pigleto972001

sammix3 said:


> Did they have to pay the SO price?


I believe so yes. The RG grey mop bracelet was 5050.


----------



## DS2006

Wow, what an amazing opportunity (SO with no wait!) even though sad for the original buyer.


----------



## Notorious Pink

pigleto972001 said:


> Hiiiii .
> Wow. Two special orders released by VCA due to client inability to obtain them ! (Clients from Europe)
> 
> 1.  Just released another special order- Magic Alhambra yellow gold earrings with diamond and grey mother of pearl. $14,700
> 
> 2.  Another pair of Special order Magic Alhambra two motifs earrings in yellow gold with grey mother of pearl. $8,400
> 
> Please pm me for SA details


Soooo beautiful!!!


----------



## surfer

Trying on this beauty when I went to visit my SA   She’s gorgeous


----------



## Mali_

surfer said:


> View attachment 4690777
> View attachment 4690778
> View attachment 4690779
> View attachment 4690780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying on this beauty when I went to visit my SA   She’s gorgeous


She really is...
Question - Are those turquoise Alhambra in the second and third pic?


----------



## surfer

Mali_ said:


> She really is...
> Question - Are those turquoise Alhambra in the second and third pic?


They are the magic turquoise earrings dear. Just got them adjusted.


----------



## Mali_

surfer said:


> They are the magic turquoise earrings dear. Just got them adjusted.


Oh. I was about to celebrate  
Thought they were back. LOL.


----------



## surfer

Mali_ said:


> Oh. I was about to celebrate
> Thought they were back. LOL.


I would have announced it here if that’s the case don’t you worry! Alas we can only dream


----------



## surfer

https://www.1stdibs.com/blogs/the-s...7124c5c73e047ec34f1006fc09c530201572cea2138f1

A little article on alhambra


----------



## Candy_landy

Girls hello! 
Can someone tell me the e-mail of VCA boutiques in Paris or their service center? Can’t find this info on the website(( 
Have a problem with my bracelet and want to ask some questions


----------



## Mali_

Candy_landy said:


> Girls hello!
> Can someone tell me the e-mail of VCA boutiques in Paris or their service center? Can’t find this info on the website((
> Have a problem with my bracelet and want to ask some questions


A member here may have an SA there and can DM you an email address but you also have an option to call or input info into the form on the Paris website or book an appointment. Good luck:
https://www.vancleefarpels.com/eu/fr/others/contact-us/Contact_Us_by_E-mail.html


----------



## Candy_landy

Mali_ said:


> A member here may have an SA there and can DM you an email address but you also have an option to call or input info into the form on the Paris website or book an appointment. Good luck:
> https://www.vancleefarpels.com/eu/fr/others/contact-us/Contact_Us_by_E-mail.html
> View attachment 4691950


Thank you!!!


----------



## Airakale

Hi! I’m Newbie here planning to get a VCA bracelet. My wrist is only 5’’ making it super hard to find a bracelet that fits. I browsed through their website and found out that their single motif bracelets are adjustable with two hoops. The problem is, the website only listed one bracelet size as 6.8’’ without telling me if it’s the longer length or shorter length, and if the latter is the case it would definitely fall off my wrist. I know VCA offers resizing, yet I don’t feel wise to leave my place in the next few month. Could anyone who has purchased an adjustable VCA bracelet tell me how long the two sizes are plz? Thx a lot!


----------



## Caramelpudding

Hi all, I am thinking about purchasing a VCA Bracelet and am going back and forth between the lucky Alhambra vs the vintage 5- motif in yg mop. Which do you think be a better choice?


----------



## sammix3

Caramelpudding said:


> Hi all, I am thinking about purchasing a VCA Bracelet and am going back and forth between the lucky Alhambra vs the vintage 5- motif in yg mop. Which do you think be a better choice?


I prefer the vintage size over the sweet size


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Caramelpudding said:


> Hi all, I am thinking about purchasing a VCA Bracelet and am going back and forth between the lucky Alhambra vs the vintage 5- motif in yg mop. Which do you think be a better choice?


I am relatively new to VCA and I have been wearing my two vintage bracelets everyday and I loooove them.... I purchased the YG MOP and the Rose Gold. I do love some of the lucky pieces (butterfly necklace) but started with these two and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

pigleto972001 said:


> I believe so yes. The RG grey mop bracelet was 5050.


gahhhhh i missed out =(


----------



## surfer

And here’s the Frivole sparkle collection. Definitely getting the earrings- what do you ladies think of the necklace?


----------



## rk4265

Earring are gorgeous!!!!! Wish pendant was bigger


----------



## surfer

More goodies just for a little distraction today.


----------



## DS2006

surfer said:


> And here’s the Frivole sparkle collection. Definitely getting the earrings- what do you ladies think of the necklace?
> View attachment 4693743
> View attachment 4693744
> View attachment 4693745



Love the earrings!!! I think the pendant is very pretty, but it would be nice if it was slightly larger than the earrings.


----------



## surfer

DS2006 said:


> Love the earrings!!! I think the pendant is very pretty, but it would be nice if it was slightly larger than the earrings.


Totally agree!


----------



## JEPT

Hello all VCA fans! I am looking for an everyday diamond pendant and quite keen on the Perlée diamonds pendant in WG, does anyone have it (pictures?) Any thoughts on this or ideas for alternatives?


----------



## kimber418

It is amazing that VCA has no turquoise to produce more 10 and 20 vintage alhambra motifs but they have enough to make this piece.  There is a large amount of turquoise on this piece.  Just my opinion.  
.


----------



## nicole0612

JEPT said:


> Hello all VCA fans! I am looking for an everyday diamond pendant and quite keen on the Perlée diamonds pendant in WG, does anyone have it (pictures?) Any thoughts on this or ideas for alternatives?



Hi, I posted some photos in the other thread in response to your question. The earrings are on my list, but I also tried on the necklace (though not in WG).


----------



## nicole0612

kimber418 said:


> It is amazing that VCA has no turquoise to produce more 10 and 20 vintage alhambra motifs but they have enough to make this piece.  There is a large amount of turquoise on this piece.  Just my opinion.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694668



Sooooo stunning though! I’m sure the profit off of this one piece would be better than how ever many Alhambras they could make, and certainly more of a showpiece. Perhaps meant more to be a display piece or attract people in the door rather than to sell it even.


----------



## DS2006

kimber418 said:


> It is amazing that VCA has no turquoise to produce more 10 and 20 vintage alhambra motifs but they have enough to make this piece.  There is a large amount of turquoise on this piece.  Just my opinion.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694668



I would guess that they'd have to have a very large quantity to reintroduce turquoise in the vintage or Magic Alhambra line to have an adequate number of pieces to sell.  I am guessing that necklace above is one-of-a-kind.  I thought the same about the perlee pieces with turquoise and just assume that the demand for Alhambra would be sooo much higher, whereas they can supply enough for perlee demand.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

kimber418 said:


> It is amazing that VCA has no turquoise to produce more 10 and 20 vintage alhambra motifs but they have enough to make this piece.  There is a large amount of turquoise on this piece.  Just my opinion.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694668



My sentiments exactly!



nicole0612 said:


> Sooooo stunning though! ... Perhaps meant more to be a display piece or attract people in the door rather than to sell it even.



So true ... I would not know where to wear this ... but that is just me ... LOL!


----------



## surfer

More pics from the recent boutique visit  I think they will close soon as well so I got there just in time to see the Frivole launch


----------



## JulesB68

surfer said:


> View attachment 4695044
> View attachment 4695045
> View attachment 4695046
> View attachment 4695047
> View attachment 4695048
> View attachment 4695049
> View attachment 4695050
> View attachment 4695051
> View attachment 4695052
> View attachment 4695053
> View attachment 4695054
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics from the recent boutique visit  I think they will close soon as well so I got there just in time to see the Frivole launch


Has anyone else had that dream where you're locked in a department store overnight and get to play with everything? Those pics look like the next level up!


----------



## surfer

It certainly was nice! We definitely were safe alone up there but I feel for the staff- they feel scared I am sure but they also don’t want to lose their jobs. It’s such a hard time for everyone now. My SA was saying though that the us clients are buying a lot now due to the weak exchange rates. Australian price is so competitive now. 


JulesB68 said:


> Has anyone else had that dream where you're locked in a department store overnight and get to play with everything? Those pics look like the next level up! [/QUOT


----------



## gagabag

Is everyone still wearing their jewelries? I work in health care so I can’t work from home. Recently, we ditched wearing suits to scrubs at work, then change back to street clothes before going home. I still wear my watch and wedding ring but I might stop wearing those too. This pesky virus can live up to 2-3 days in steel so wearing jewelries might not be occupationally safe very soon. I am feeling a bit desolate, my VCA babies are now tucked away! Stay safe everyone! x


----------



## cafecreme15

Now that I’ve finally got some time on my hands, I’m thinking through some jewelry storage solutions since my current arrangement is not very sustainable! Was wondering how you all store the VCA (and your other jewelry) that you reach for on a daily basis? Was thinking of ordering some lidded stacker trays from Container Store or a multilevel jewelry box from West Elm, but so many of these seem to have so many dead space useless compartments. Appreciate any tips!


----------



## ShyShy

Beautiful pictures! How I wish I could visit and play with the new releases.  But I’ve been home with the kids since school closed and moved on to online learning.  Tell me, how did you find the frivole pave bracelet? Do they flip a lot?


surfer said:


> View attachment 4695044
> View attachment 4695045
> View attachment 4695046
> View attachment 4695047
> View attachment 4695048
> View attachment 4695049
> View attachment 4695050
> View attachment 4695051
> View attachment 4695052
> View attachment 4695053
> View attachment 4695054
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics from the recent boutique visit  I think they will close soon as well so I got there just in time to see the Frivole launch


----------



## JewelryLover101

cafecreme15 said:


> Now that I’ve finally got some time on my hands, I’m thinking through some jewelry storage solutions since my current arrangement is not very sustainable! Was wondering how you all store the VCA (and your other jewelry) that you reach for on a daily basis? Was thinking of ordering some lidded stacker trays from Container Store or a multilevel jewelry box from West Elm, but so many of these seem to have so many dead space useless compartments. Appreciate any tips!


I use these trays I found on Amazon. Below is a link to the necklace tray but they also have bracelets, rings, earrings, etc. They are great quality for the price.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071D8PTX7/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?


----------



## surfer

ShyShy said:


> Beautiful pictures! How I wish I could visit and play with the new releases.  But I’ve been home with the kids since school closed and moved on to online learning.  Tell me, how did you find the frivole pave bracelet? Do they flip a lot?


Hi dear! I love the bracelet but honestly haven’t been able to test it properly so I can’t tell you about the flipping. They are soooo pretty though. I tried on the yg version as well. Highly recommend the pink gold sapphire Frivole. I know my SA has another pair of earrings if anyone is looking!


----------



## surfer

gagabag said:


> Is everyone still wearing their jewelries? I work in health care so I can’t work from home. Recently, we ditched wearing suits to scrubs at work, then change back to street clothes before going home. I still wear my watch and wedding ring but I might stop wearing those too. This pesky virus can live up to 2-3 days in steel so wearing jewelries might not be occupationally safe very soon. I am feeling a bit desolate, my VCA babies are now tucked away! Stay safe everyone! x


I prob wouldn’t wear it to work either but maybe you can enjoy them during the (probably short) time you have off? So much respect and thanks to you dear for your frontline work. You are making us proud!


----------



## gagabag

surfer said:


> I prob wouldn’t wear it to work either but maybe you can enjoy them during the (probably short) time you have off? So much respect and thanks to you dear for your frontline work. You are making us proud!


Thank you, dear! We now have 30 Covids in our hospital, 7 in ICU and it keeps creeping up by the day. I have decided not to wear any jewelries starting Monday. I tucked all of my VCA  away. In the meantime, I will enjoy ogling yours and others amazing pieces here! Thanks as well for all the beautiful photos! Makes me so happy and eases the stress looking at them


----------



## allure244

gagabag said:


> Is everyone still wearing their jewelries? I work in health care so I can’t work from home. Recently, we ditched wearing suits to scrubs at work, then change back to street clothes before going home. I still wear my watch and wedding ring but I might stop wearing those too. This pesky virus can live up to 2-3 days in steel so wearing jewelries might not be occupationally safe very soon. I am feeling a bit desolate, my VCA babies are now tucked away! Stay safe everyone! x



I can totally relate as I work in health care as well. For years I have been wearing a pendant to the hospital. It’s usually my onyx holiday pendant and it’s my little piece of happiness at work. However given the current situation, and because I intubate patients and am close to their airway, I am at a higher risk of exposure to the virus. Therefore, I decided last week to remove anything I cannot fully sanitize at the end of my work day including the vca pendant. I know some of my colleagues have even stopped wearing their wedding bands. The only thing I wear now is my love bracelet but I wipe it down very carefully before I leave the hospital. My vca pieces and H bags are tucked away for now. Other than work, I just go to the grocery store or target. I don’t even want to carry nice leather bags there. I have been using a coated canvas LV pouchette I can wipe down instead. I feel like it’s better to be safe at this point. I can still admire my babies once I’m home but only after I change out of my scrubs and decontaminate myself by taking a long shower. Seeing the eye candy posts here also brings me some joy during these uncertain times. Please stay safe everyone. We will get through this. Thank you for everyone who is staying home when they can.


----------



## chaneljewel

I’m truly grateful for all of you on the frontline of this monster. Your bravery is inspiring.  Take care, and, yes, we will get through this and come out stronger.


----------



## gagabag

allure244 said:


> I can totally relate as I work in health care as well. For years I have been wearing a pendant to the hospital. It’s usually my onyx holiday pendant and it’s my little piece of happiness at work. However given the current situation, and because I intubate patients and am close to their airway, I am at a higher risk of exposure to the virus. Therefore, I decided last week to remove anything I cannot fully sanitize at the end of my work day including the vca pendant. I know some of my colleagues have even stopped wearing their wedding bands. The only thing I wear now is my love bracelet but I wipe it down very carefully before I leave the hospital. My vca pieces and H bags are tucked away for now. Other than work, I just go to the grocery store or target. I don’t even want to carry nice leather bags there. I have been using a coated canvas LV pouchette I can wipe down instead. I feel like it’s better to be safe at this point. I can still admire my babies once I’m home but only after I change out of my scrubs and decontaminate myself by taking a long shower. Seeing the eye candy posts here also brings me some joy during these uncertain times. Please stay safe everyone. We will get through this. Thank you for everyone who is staying home when they can.


Oh please be careful!!! Mine have cancers so they are more in it badly should they get it...
I wear 2 love bracelets stacked for the past 8 years and I felt sad & really bare after removing them this morning. So now, truly nothing below the elbows so I could completely scrub off after seeing/touching patients. I feel like I have to do  whatever I can to protect them.
I’ve also started using LV canvas for the past week so I could easily wipe them down at the end of the day. It’s good to know that I am not alone in this. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## surfer

gagabag said:


> Oh please be careful!!! Mine have cancers so they are more in it badly should they get it...
> I wear 2 love bracelets stacked for the past 8 years and I felt sad & really bare after removing them this morning. So now, truly nothing below the elbows so I could completely scrub off after seeing/touching patients. I feel like I have to do  whatever I can to protect them.
> I’ve also started using LV canvas for the past week so I could easily wipe them down at the end of the day. It’s good to know that I am not alone in this. Thanks for sharing!


Stay safe both of you! And thank you so much for putting yourselves out there everyday!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

gagabag said:


> Thank you, dear! We now have 30 Covids in our hospital, 7 in ICU and it keeps creeping up by the day.


Thanks for what you and many others are doing. It is getting critical in London at the moment. Please stay safe (social distancing) and indoors everyone x


----------



## gagabag

Sammyjoe said:


> Thanks for what you and many others are doing. It is getting critical in London at the moment. Please stay safe (social distancing) and indoors everyone x


Thank you! Stay safe! We all have a part to play in this to make it work...


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

gagabag said:


> Is everyone still wearing their jewelries? I work in health care so I can’t work from home. Recently, we ditched wearing suits to scrubs at work, then change back to street clothes before going home. I still wear my watch and wedding ring but I might stop wearing those too. This pesky virus can live up to 2-3 days in steel so wearing jewelries might not be occupationally safe very soon. I am feeling a bit desolate, my VCA babies are now tucked away! Stay safe everyone! x





allure244 said:


> I can totally relate as I work in health care as well. For years I have been wearing a pendant to the hospital. It’s usually my onyx holiday pendant and it’s my little piece of happiness at work. However given the current situation, and because I intubate patients and am close to their airway, I am at a higher risk of exposure to the virus. Therefore, I decided last week to remove anything I cannot fully sanitize at the end of my work day including the vca pendant. I know some of my colleagues have even stopped wearing their wedding bands. The only thing I wear now is my love bracelet but I wipe it down very carefully before I leave the hospital. My vca pieces and H bags are tucked away for now. Other than work, I just go to the grocery store or target. I don’t even want to carry nice leather bags there. I have been using a coated canvas LV pouchette I can wipe down instead. I feel like it’s better to be safe at this point. I can still admire my babies once I’m home but only after I change out of my scrubs and decontaminate myself by taking a long shower. Seeing the eye candy posts here also brings me some joy during these uncertain times. Please stay safe everyone. We will get through this. Thank you for everyone who is staying home when they can.


Applauding all healthcare workers around the world! xoxoxo


----------



## kimber418

gagabag said:


> Thank you, dear! We now have 30 Covids in our hospital, 7 in ICU and it keeps creeping up by the day. I have decided not to wear any jewelries starting Monday. I tucked all of my VCA  away. In the meantime, I will enjoy ogling yours and others amazing pieces here! Thanks as well for all the beautiful photos! Makes me so happy and eases the stress looking at them



To you and all of you in the health care industry now .....THANK YOU for what you do everyday and please stay safe!


----------



## JulesB68

Agree whole-heartedly with other posters; many thanks to all the healthcare professionals out there doing there best in very trying circumstances.


----------



## Rhl2987

To our healthcare worker members, please stay safe. I am eternally thankful for what you do!!


----------



## ShyShy

surfer said:


> Hi dear! I love the bracelet but honestly haven’t been able to test it properly so I can’t tell you about the flipping. They are soooo pretty though. I tried on the yg version as well. Highly recommend the pink gold sapphire Frivole. I know my SA has another pair of earrings if anyone is looking!


Thank you for your reply surfer.  I do like the idea of pink gold and sapphire on the frivole earrings but I already have the white gold pave ones.  A little while ago I was interested in their pave multi motif necklace, however a few of the flowers kept on flipping on me.  I thought it too fiddly if I had to keep worrying about flipping motifs.  Did you feel as if the bracelet would be comfortable enough to leave on for long periods of time? I know the pave vintage alhambra one would be but I am somehow not keen on them...


----------



## surfer

ShyShy said:


> Thank you for your reply surfer.  I do like the idea of pink gold and sapphire on the frivole earrings but I already have the white gold pave ones.  A little while ago I was interested in their pave multi motif necklace, however a few of the flowers kept on flipping on me.  I thought it too fiddly if I had to keep worrying about flipping motifs.  Did you feel as if the bracelet would be comfortable enough to leave on for long periods of time? I know the pave vintage alhambra one would be but I am somehow not keen on them...



I think it’s def comfortable to wear but it’s pretty delicate so might catch on things easily. That’s why I don’t wear bracelets much. It’s so pretty though. I wish they would release a pink gold/pave version


----------



## 3lena

In all this madness, I purchased my first VCA piece, as a distraction but also for all my hard work this year! 

Thank you for letting me share, and please stay safe everyone


----------



## Watches&Jewels

Congratulations. Enjoy.


----------



## jimmie staton

3lena said:


> In all this madness, I purchased my first VCA piece, as a distraction but also for all my hard work this year!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share, and please stay safe everyone


Welcome to the wonderful world of Van Cleef & Arpels... Congratulations ! You have arrived and your world will never be the same. I know while waiting for this lovely piece to arrive, you were already contemplating your next VCA purchase.... and if you weren't ... you will. lol.
Wear this amazing Van Cleef & Arpels item in the best of wealth, health and happiness.
Cheers !!!
"J!m"


----------



## 3lena

You’re right J!m, I already have my eye on the 5 motif MOP vintage bracelet! 

Thank you for your lovely message!


----------



## jimmie staton

3lena said:


> You’re right J!m, I already have my eye on the 5 motif MOP vintage bracelet!
> 
> Thank you for your lovely message!


honored... I knew it ! lol. Excellent next choice !! Can't wait for you to get that one. Please post when you do. Happy shopping !!!
"J!m"


----------



## EpiFanatic

3lena said:


> In all this madness, I purchased my first VCA piece, as a distraction but also for all my hard work this year!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share, and please stay safe everyone


Congratulations!!  It's a sweet lovely piece that you will get to wear a lot.  Nice way to brighten up SIP.  Take care!


----------



## Dancing Pandas

I'm thinking of buying my first vca vintage alhambra bracelet in yellow gold. Would you pick mother of pearl or onyx? From what ive read onyx is more durable than MOP. Ive got fair skin (nc25). It will probably be my first piece for awhile.

I have the juc diamond and love bracelets. Also will get a tennis bracelet later down the track.


----------



## jimmie staton

Dancing Pandas said:


> I'm thinking of buying my first vca vintage alhambra bracelet in yellow gold. Would you pick mother of pearl or onyx? From what ive read onyx is more durable than MOP. Ive got fair skin (nc25). It will probably be my first piece for awhile.
> 
> I have the juc diamond and love bracelets. Also will get a tennis bracelet later down the track.


Great choice(s). You will know when you know. I was in the same dilemma, so I purchased the VCA Magic bracelet to get the best of both worlds plus the gray Mother Of Pearl. The Mother of Pearl is a large dangling motif on a chain attached to the bracelet with  onyx and gray Mother Of Pearl clover motifs are smaller on chain bracelet. Check out the website to view, my description might be confusing... it's not for everyone, but it was definitely for me.
Good look on your quest.
"J!m"


----------



## Rockysmom

Dancing Pandas said:


> I'm thinking of buying my first vca vintage alhambra bracelet in yellow gold. Would you pick mother of pearl or onyx? From what ive read onyx is more durable than MOP. Ive got fair skin (nc25). It will probably be my first piece for awhile.
> 
> I have the juc diamond and love bracelets. Also will get a tennis bracelet later down the track.


MOP for sure. It goes with everything


----------



## CATEYES

Dancing Pandas said:


> I'm thinking of buying my first vca vintage alhambra bracelet in yellow gold. Would you pick mother of pearl or onyx? From what ive read onyx is more durable than MOP. Ive got fair skin (nc25). It will probably be my first piece for awhile.
> 
> I have the juc diamond and love bracelets. Also will get a tennis bracelet later down the track.


Both stones have their pros and cons: 
MOP is a beautiful classic look, but you need to be a little careful when washing hands with soap as the stone can be damaged and could get cracks more easily if banged the bracelet on something. Just be careful while wearing. 

Onyx is a more resilient stone when washing hands and if banged arm on something, less likely to crack. My onyx shows ... smudges I guess and I have to polish with the soft cloth often to have it look very clean, up close anyway. 

Have fun deciding and post a pic of what you chose!


----------



## ayshaa

Belle-brune said:


> I would go for onyx, goes with everything and easy to care for! I’m attaching a picture of what malachite might turn in to if not well cared for
> Good luck deciding!



My Malachite sadly went cloudy too, my ring and necklaces however did not change as it did not get much exposed to water/sweat etc. 

I do have an Onyx, I find that the Onyx is the best stone so far, easy to clean and no scratches or damage/cloudiness to the surface. From experience, I highly recommend the Onyx even though Malachite one is life!! Just don't get it as a bracelet unless you are ok with it getting cloudy.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Big VCA day for me.
Just before things closed down in NYC, I met Notorious Pink at VCA. She was wearing Blue Agate. I knew I just had to get it too. So, I had a windfall at The RealReal in April so I was able to order two 10-motifs and a 5 motif. Our SA is a magician and got a perfectly matched set.
*I. Just. Love. It.
	

		
			
		

		
	




*


----------



## Gigi0424

Hi
I’m thinking of getting 2 black 5 motif onyx bracelets And wearing them as a necklace. Would that look ok? Is it the same length as the 10 motif?  Currently have the 10 motif mop thanks


----------



## nicole0612

etoupebirkin said:


> Big VCA day for me.
> Just before things closed down in NYC, I met Notorious Pink at VCA. She was wearing Blue Agate. I knew I just had to get it too. So, I had a windfall at The RealReal in April so I was able to order two 10-motifs and a 5 motif. Our SA is a magician and got a perfectly matched set.
> *I. Just. Love. It.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4721551
> View attachment 4721553
> View attachment 4721554
> *



Just gorgeous EB! What a lovely shade of blue for your set!


----------



## nicole0612

Gigi0424 said:


> Hi
> I’m thinking of getting 2 black 5 motif onyx bracelets And wearing them as a necklace. Would that look ok? Is it the same length as the 10 motif?  Currently have the 10 motif mop thanks



They can be worn as a choker, it will look fine if you have a small neck, it is noticeably shorter than a ten motif.


----------



## nicole0612

Gigi0424 said:


> Hi
> I’m thinking of getting 2 black 5 motif onyx bracelets And wearing them as a necklace. Would that look ok? Is it the same length as the 10 motif?  Currently have the 10 motif mop thanks



I love a 5+10, maybe that is another option?


----------



## nicole0612

Gigi0424 said:


> Hi
> I’m thinking of getting 2 black 5 motif onyx bracelets And wearing them as a necklace. Would that look ok? Is it the same length as the 10 motif?  Currently have the 10 motif mop thanks



Here is the length of a 5+5, but I do have a fairly small neck. I ended up purchasing the 5 YG in the photo to wear with my 10, so you can what the 10+5 looks like as well.


----------



## Gigi0424

Thank you all. Appreciate your help and posting of photos was great!


----------



## DS2006

etoupebirkin said:


> Big VCA day for me.
> Just before things closed down in NYC, I met Notorious Pink at VCA. She was wearing Blue Agate. I knew I just had to get it too. So, I had a windfall at The RealReal in April so I was able to order two 10-motifs and a 5 motif. Our SA is a magician and got a perfectly matched set.
> *I. Just. Love. It.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4721551
> View attachment 4721553
> View attachment 4721554
> *



How gorgeous!!!  So wonderful to get matching pieces, too!


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> Big VCA day for me.
> Just before things closed down in NYC, I met Notorious Pink at VCA. She was wearing Blue Agate. I knew I just had to get it too. So, I had a windfall at The RealReal in April so I was able to order two 10-motifs and a 5 motif. Our SA is a magician and got a perfectly matched set.
> *I. Just. Love. It.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4721551
> View attachment 4721553
> View attachment 4721554
> *


Aaaah I just LOOOOVE these pieces on you!!!!  
We had such a great time (seriously it was like a last hurrah and remembering it makes me smile) and I’m soooo glad you got these!!!!


----------



## ayshaa

etoupebirkin said:


> Big VCA day for me.
> Just before things closed down in NYC, I met Notorious Pink at VCA. She was wearing Blue Agate. I knew I just had to get it too. So, I had a windfall at The RealReal in April so I was able to order two 10-motifs and a 5 motif. Our SA is a magician and got a perfectly matched set.
> *I. Just. Love. It.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4721551
> View attachment 4721553
> View attachment 4721554
> *


How stunning is that! I was just thinking the other day about it too, getting a 2 of the 10 motif necklaces and put them together to give me a 20 motif long necklace lol this is really brilliant! I might actually do that, the Agate is stunning! Really great choice!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Notorious Pink said:


> Aaaah I just LOOOOVE these pieces on you!!!!
> We had such a great time (seriously it was like a last hurrah and remembering it makes me smile) and I’m soooo glad you got these!!!!


Yes. It was so much fun.
Hopefully, life will get to a new normal and we can meet up again.

Now, I am contemplating ordering Magic or Vintage sized matching Blue Agate earrings....
ETA: With VCA, my wishlist never ends.


----------



## lovieluvslux

You ladies are making me jealous.  These look lovely on you.     the onyx 5 motif bracelet.  I made a pact to buy last year, but I JUC ring.  It's on my luxury list for 2020/21.


----------



## ghoztz

etoupebirkin said:


> Big VCA day for me.
> Just before things closed down in NYC, I met Notorious Pink at VCA. She was wearing Blue Agate. I knew I just had to get it too. So, I had a windfall at The RealReal in April so I was able to order two 10-motifs and a 5 motif. Our SA is a magician and got a perfectly matched set.
> *I. Just. Love. It.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4721551
> View attachment 4721553
> View attachment 4721554
> *



It's so stunning, EB!! You made the right decision getting them


----------



## surfer

I saw this on ig and wondering if there’s any more details on it!! Intel anyone?


----------



## cafecreme15

surfer said:


> I saw this on ig and wondering if there’s any more details on it!! Intel anyone?


I hope this is true! Would love to see more GMOP


----------



## Meowwu

surfer said:


> I saw this on ig and wondering if there’s any more details on it!! Intel anyone?


Omg!!!!!!! It’d be so nice if it’s true!! Big love for GMOP


----------



## mmgoodies

Wondering what price this will be in USD



surfer said:


> I saw this on ig and wondering if there’s any more details on it!! Intel anyone?


----------



## Tartin Tale

Dancing Pandas said:


> I'm thinking of buying my first vca vintage alhambra bracelet in yellow gold. Would you pick mother of pearl or onyx? From what ive read onyx is more durable than MOP. Ive got fair skin (nc25). It will probably be my first piece for awhile.
> 
> I have the juc diamond and love bracelets. Also will get a tennis bracelet later down the track.


I suggest the onyx, Im nc25 and MOP sort of blends into my skin colour for some reason, the onyx stands out more, also black is a colour that works for day and night.... I only have the bracelet in blue agate but that’s because blue works for me all the time... something to consider..


----------



## lvjunkyxo

surfer said:


> I saw this on ig and wondering if there’s any more details on it!! Intel anyone?


Love the grey mother of Pearl with the rose gold!! Does anyone know if this is a limited item coming our or part of the permanent collection?


----------



## Enchantingsummer

surfer said:


> I saw this on ig and wondering if there’s any more details on it!! Intel anyone?


Confirmed. Only the vintage pendant for now.


----------



## DS2006

Enchantingsummer said:


> Confirmed. Only the vintage pendant for now.



Great! Hope there's chance they'll eventually add the Magic, because I like Magic size so much more!


----------



## surfer

DS2006 said:


> Great! Hope there's chance they'll eventually add the Magic, because I like Magic size so much more!


I think the magic is special order only unless they release a boutique specific magic like the ginza or Paris one


----------



## DS2006

surfer said:


> I think the magic is special order only unless they release a boutique specific magic like the ginza or Paris one



Yes, I just meant that since they are apparently introducing a vintage gray mop/pg into the regular line or at least a limited item, perhaps they might eventually add the Magic version! Just hoping!


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> Yes. It was so much fun.
> Hopefully, life will get to a new normal and we can meet up again.
> 
> Now, I am contemplating ordering Magic or Vintage sized matching Blue Agate earrings....
> ETA: With VCA, my wishlist never ends.


Can’t wait, sweetie -
To meet up again, and to see what you get next!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

surfer said:


> I saw this on ig and wondering if there’s any more details on it!! Intel anyone?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Stunning set C!! Huuuuge Congrats!*
@etoupebirkin


----------



## hopiko

etoupebirkin said:


> Big VCA day for me.
> Just before things closed down in NYC, I met Notorious Pink at VCA. She was wearing Blue Agate. I knew I just had to get it too. So, I had a windfall at The RealReal in April so I was able to order two 10-motifs and a 5 motif. Our SA is a magician and got a perfectly matched set.
> *I. Just. Love. It.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4721551
> View attachment 4721553
> View attachment 4721554
> *


Congratulations!  The blue looks amazing on you!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## etoupebirkin

surfer said:


> I saw this on ig and wondering if there’s any more details on it!! Intel anyone?


There goes my wallet!!!


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> Big VCA day for me.
> Just before things closed down in NYC, I met Notorious Pink at VCA. She was wearing Blue Agate. I knew I just had to get it too. So, I had a windfall at The RealReal in April so I was able to order two 10-motifs and a 5 motif. Our SA is a magician and got a perfectly matched set.
> *I. Just. Love. It.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4721551
> View attachment 4721553
> View attachment 4721554
> *


Whoa
How did I miss this????
What a happy purchase - love this set on you.
Was Manhattan just a few days before the city shut down too- must have just missed you.
Like you, I was able to secure my VCA (in my case the horse pendant/clip)  right before everything completely closed -
Whew- we were both lucky -
Your new blue duo is just so YOU!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

does anyone have the very large frivole clip/pendant? looking at jewelry has been my very dangerous pastime during quarantine....and i’m just loving the idea of how versatile that piece will be


----------



## mmgoodies

I love the the large frivole. But if you like the versatility, most VCA pins can be worn as a necklace because of the double pins in the back. 



diane sun said:


> does anyone have the very large frivole clip/pendant? looking at jewelry has been my very dangerous pastime during quarantine....and i’m just loving the idea of how versatile that piece will be


----------



## zara0106

Hey lovelies! I'm hoping to purchase my first VCA as a gift to myself for my birthday this year - was hoping someone who has an SA in Harrod's would be willing to share their details with me please?

Rumours are around about personal shopping for black tier members!


----------



## sugarcherry

Hi ladies, do you know how long is the maximum I can get for extending the length on the vintage alhambra necklace? I just got my first vintage alhambra in carnelian and yellow gold. Initially I thought its rose gold. I am expecting it is like yellow gold but it looks light champagne gold.  and the motif looks small in person.


----------



## DS2006

sugarcherry said:


> Hi ladies, do you know how long is the maximum I can get for extending the length on the vintage alhambra necklace? I just got my first vintage alhambra in carnelian and yellow gold. Initially I thought its rose gold. I am expecting it is like yellow gold but it looks light champagne gold.  and the motif looks small in person.



I think necklaces can be extended up to 2". It sounds like you aren't happy with your necklace, and if so, I'd exchange it for something else that you might like better. The vintage motifs are relatively small. I have the white gold pave vintage pendant, but I really prefer the Magic size for other pendants.  The gold is 18k, so it should be rich looking. I think of 14k as being lighter and more like champagne color.


----------



## sugarcherry

DS2006 said:


> I think necklaces can be extended up to 2". It sounds like you aren't happy with your necklace, and if so, I'd exchange it for something else that you might like better. The vintage motifs are relatively small. I have the white gold pave vintage pendant, but I really prefer the Magic size for other pendants.  The gold is 18k, so it should be rich looking. I think of 14k as being lighter and more like champagne color.


I am expecting it to be like rich yellow gold.  LOL When I checked it says yellow gold on the website. Anyways, it’s cute and pendant is kinda heavy.


----------



## EpiFanatic

sugarcherry said:


> Hi ladies, do you know how long is the maximum I can get for extending the length on the vintage alhambra necklace? I just got my first vintage alhambra in carnelian and yellow gold. Initially I thought its rose gold. I am expecting it is like yellow gold but it looks light champagne gold.  and the motif looks small in person.


For the longest time I thought mine was rose gold too, and then someone told me it was yellow.  It just looks more rose because it's next to carnelian.  I have the blue agate bracelet, and that is with yellow gold and that is more clearly yellow to me, but that is because it's next to blue.

I agree that if you're not in love with it exchange it for something you love more.  I am the opposite.  I find the vintage pendants big for me, but that's because I prefer small dainty necklaces.  I'm planning on going smaller with the pendants and will add sweets.

And yes, 2 inches is the standard extension.  I don't know if they will do more.  It can't hurt to ask your SA.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Yes I think two inches is the max. I agree that the vintage size pendants are small...I always have to pass when they do the yearly pendant because I know I won’t wear it...small and dainty pieces tend to “disappear” on me. But lots of people find the size good for everyday and very causal, so if you like the size it’s easy to wear.


----------



## sugarcherry

VCA vintage alhambra 18k yellow gold between 18k yg and 22k yg no brand necklaces.


----------



## gagabag

We haven’t got a new C-19 case in my state for a more than a fortnight. I thought I’d venture to wearing my pieces again but still keeping it simple, no dangly bits for now. Hope everyone is staying safe!


----------



## classiccashmerelady

mmgoodies said:


> Wondering what price this will be in USD



Me too. I’m interested to see if it will have the SO 30% already built in to the price. And why is it rose gold??? Make it yellow!


----------



## DS2006

classiccashmerelady said:


> Me too. I’m interested to see if it will have the SO 30% already built in to the price. And why is it rose gold??? Make it yellow!



I love the gray MOP most in pink gold because it often has pink iridescence!  That's really the one stone I love most in the pink gold! 

In reality, I wish they offered everything in all three metals since we all have preferences. It seems silly to me to charge 30% more to SO a different color metal!


----------



## rhm

I've seen the 5 motif bracelet and magic pendant as special orders for gmp; but I don't think I've ever seen a mop rg vintage pendant. I'm hoping there is no 30% mark-up for a readily available piece launch.


----------



## classiccashmerelady

DS2006 said:


> I love the gray MOP most in pink gold because it often has pink iridescence!  That's really the one stone I love most in the pink gold!
> 
> In reality, I wish they offered everything in all three metals since we all have preferences. It seems silly to me to charge 30% more to SO a different color metal!



Oh, I definitely agree. That would be the dream scenario.  And really, what’s the difference? Make all three metal colors available for all stones. There is no extra work that would warrant such an increase in price. While I do think rose gold is really beautiful, I hate mixing metals so I try to stick to silver/white gold and yellow gold. You make a good point about it enhancing the pink flashes, though.


----------



## DreamingPink

My SA just told me the GMOP pendant is $2550


----------



## sugarcherry

What is SO and GMOP?


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

sugarcherry said:


> What is SO and GMOP?


so is special order & gmop is grey mother of pearl!


----------



## sugarcherry

diane sun said:


> so is special order & gmop is grey mother of pearl!


Thank you


----------



## San2222

confirmed by sa that this gmop is with rghw and will be released on 06/01...will be part of permanent line collection


----------



## San2222

more photos for reference


----------



## Phoenix123

San2222 said:


> more photos for reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4731703
> View attachment 4731704
> View attachment 4731705



Do you happen to know if the magic size will be offered as part of the permanent collection too?


----------



## San2222

Phoenix123 said:


> Do you happen to know if the magic size will be offered as part of the permanent collection too?


I dont think the magic is currently being offered in gmop, only those that are vendome, ginza, hk edition are in magic sizes?


----------



## Phoenix123

San2222 said:


> I dont think the magic is currently being offered in gmop, only those that are vendome, ginza, hk edition are in magic sizes?



I was wondering if the magic size will be available as part of the permanent offerings, now that the vintage one will be.

I bought the magic pendant in grey MOP+RG as an SO and I paid a very hefty premium.


----------



## nicole0612

Phoenix123 said:


> I was wondering if the magic size will be available as part of the permanent offerings, now that the vintage one will be.
> 
> I bought the magic pendant in grey MOP+RG as an SO and I paid a very hefty premium.



I guess now we know why they were so pleased to approve our GMOP SOs and take our SO premium fee...


----------



## Phoenix123

nicole0612 said:


> I guess now we know why they were so pleased to approve our GMOP SOs and take our SO premium fee...



Yep!


----------



## gagabag

I hope it comes in 10 motifs...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

gagabag said:


> I hope it comes in 10 motifs...


ME TOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I want it in every size hahhaahah 
This is my favorite stone and in ROSE GOLD... also my fav!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

San2222 said:


> confirmed by sa that this gmop is with rghw and will be released on 06/01...will be part of permanent line collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4731697


I'm screaming (((happy happy joy joy))))


----------



## nycmamaofone

San2222 said:


> confirmed by sa that this gmop is with rghw and will be released on 06/01...will be part of permanent line collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4731697



Is this the Vintage size or Sweet?


----------



## DS2006

I hate it for anyone who has paid for SO, but I do so hope they add the vintage bracelet and the Magic long pendant!!!!  I won't do SO, but I'd love to have them if they add them to the permanent collection or even a limited offer!


----------



## gagabag

nycmamaofone said:


> Is this the Vintage size or Sweet?


Vintage


----------



## MYH

DS2006 said:


> I hate it for anyone who has paid for SO, but I do so hope they add the vintage bracelet and the Magic long pendant!!!!  I won't do SO, but I'd love to have them if they add them to the permanent collection or even a limited offer!



I’m too weak to resist gmop as a 5 motif bracelet.


----------



## surfer

DS2006 said:


> Yes, I just meant that since they are apparently introducing a vintage gray mop/pg into the regular line or at least a limited item, perhaps they might eventually add the Magic version! Just hoping!


I so get you! I love gmop and hoping they might release the limited medium magic size similar to the paris, ginza or Hong Kong editions for a new boutique. I’d love to grow my gmop family. One can dream!


----------



## surfer

MYH said:


> I’m too weak to resist gmop as a 5 motif bracelet.


Same here I would grab them as well


----------



## classiccashmerelady

MYH said:


> I’m too weak to resist gmop as a 5 motif bracelet.



Yes!!! Give me the bracelet and earrings please.


----------



## DS2006

It would be nice if VCA was reading these threads. Just look at all the easy sales of pg/gray MOP pieces!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

DS2006 said:


> It would be nice if VCA was reading these threads. Just look at all the easy sales of pg/gray MOP pieces!!!


Wish they’d add in YG with GMOP too! That way I wouldn’t have to SO the 5 motif bracelet


----------



## valnsw

DreamingPink said:


> My SA just told me the GMOP pendant is $2550



Pricing seems to be about there in my country. 



San2222 said:


> confirmed by sa that this gmop is with rghw and will be released on 06/01...will be part of permanent line collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4731697



This was confirmed by my SA too.


----------



## Hemp8

sugarcherry said:


> Hi ladies, do you know how long is the maximum I can get for extending the length on the vintage alhambra necklace? I just got my first vintage alhambra in carnelian and yellow gold. Initially I thought its rose gold. I am expecting it is like yellow gold but it looks light champagne gold.  and the motif looks small in person.



I got my WG MOP vintage extended by 2” and I really like that new length on me. I actually really like the size of the vintage Alhambra. My first VCA piece was the magic carnelian pendant on yellow gold and I hardly wear it because I feel the magic pendant is a bit too big for casual wear, for me at least. I’ve only worn it for date nights / special occasions. I got the vintage pendant a year later and wear it pretty much every day.


----------



## sugarcherry

Hemp8 said:


> I got my WG MOP vintage extended by 2” and I really like that new length on me. I actually really like the size of the vintage Alhambra. My first VCA piece was the magic carnelian pendant on yellow gold and I hardly wear it because I feel the magic pendant is a bit too big for casual wear, for me at least. I’ve only worn it for date nights / special occasions. I got the vintage pendant a year later and wear it pretty much every day.


Ah yes it’s kinda big but I like the double chain.  once their workshop is open Im going to send it for extension.


----------



## pigleto972001

My sa told me the grey mop pendant is 2550 and is a Vintage Alhambra pendant in Rose gold with grey mother of pearl.  If anyone wishes to have her info she is wonderful and able to assist even from home . Please pm me   Available june 1.


----------



## Otis31

Just when I though I was done buying jewelry for a bit, they come out with the gray mop in rose gold.  How was I supposed to resist that?


----------



## EpiFanatic

Are they doing just the pendant or five motif bracelets too?


----------



## innerpeace85

EpiFanatic said:


> Are they doing just the pendant or five motif bracelets too?


As per my SA, just the pendant for now


----------



## tc06

Does someone have a US-based SA that can help select the new rg gmop pendant? I’m in love!


----------



## Hemp8

tc06 said:


> Does someone have a US-based SA that can help select the new rg gmop pendant? I’m in love!


I do. Sent you a message.


----------



## San2222

San2222 said:


> more photos for reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4731703
> View attachment 4731704
> View attachment 4731705


I went in yesterday to choose my gmop...hard to capture in photos...this is one of those pieces u need to try in person to see how the light hits when worn...


----------



## etoupebirkin

San2222 said:


> I went in yesterday to choose my gmop...hard to capture in photos...this is one of those pieces u need to try in person to see how the light hits when worn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4735951



i can’t really tell between the 3 pics.


----------



## lswvivien

San2222 said:


> I went in yesterday to choose my gmop...hard to capture in photos...this is one of those pieces u need to try in person to see how the light hits when worn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4735951


Thanks for sharing! They are beautiful. I thought they are only available in store on 1/6 though?


----------



## San2222

lswvivien said:


> Thanks for sharing! They are beautiful. I thought they are only available in store on 1/6 though?


can only pickup in store on 06/01 but avail now to see and buy through deposit.


----------



## lswvivien

Thanks for the info !


----------



## bigheart

Anybody know if the 6/1 release pendant will be available to order online, no boutique in my state 

thanks!


----------



## pigleto972001

bigheart said:


> Anybody know if the 6/1 release pendant will be available to order online, no boutique in my state
> 
> thanks!


You can order from my SA in nyc  let me know if you want her info.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

San2222 said:


> I went in yesterday to choose my gmop...hard to capture in photos...this is one of those pieces u need to try in person to see how the light hits when worn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4735951



 So Lucky!!!
Did you find one with amazing color????


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> You can order from my SA in nyc  let me know if you want her info.



Girl, she better approve your SO! You are the sweetest client. I’m just teasing  I have worked with the same SA and she actually is wonderful


----------



## bigheart

pigleto972001 said:


> You can order from my SA in nyc  let me know if you want her info.



thank you, I have never done it that way before, but it may be better than ordering online as I could request one with a lot of flashes of color like I would like to have, in the past I have only used the website

please feel free to PM me the information if you are able

thanks again!


----------



## ayshaa

Phoenix123 said:


> I was wondering if the magic size will be available as part of the permanent offerings, now that the vintage one will be.
> 
> I bought the magic pendant in grey MOP+RG as an SO and I paid a very hefty premium.



I believe they released this piece so people with the diamond/gmop bracelet/earrings can make a set out of this, because the long 20 motif necklace isn't everyone's cup of tea  or so I hope because I paid a premium too for mine lol


----------



## Alena21

San2222 said:


> can only pickup in store on 06/01 but avail now to see and buy through deposit.


How much is it in HK?


----------



## San2222

Alena21 said:


> How much is it in HK?


I'm not based in hk, no clue, sorry


----------



## San2222

lswvivien said:


> Thanks for sharing! They are beautiful. I thought they are only available in store on 1/6 though?


finally got a chance to crop my mod shot, sorry my blouse wasnt the best outfit to showcase the pendant but you can see how one looks diff from one another.


----------



## luckylove

San2222 said:


> finally got a chance to crop my mod shot, sorry my blouse wasnt the best outfit to showcase the pendant but you can see how one looks diff from one another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4738861



Each is beautiful on you! Thank you for posting these beauties enabling us to see the range of color flashes. Ultimately, which one did you choose? Also, does anyone know the pricing on the grey mop in US?


----------



## cafecreme15

San2222 said:


> finally got a chance to crop my mod shot, sorry my blouse wasnt the best outfit to showcase the pendant but you can see how one looks diff from one another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4738861


The one all the way on the right is amazing! This is what makes me a tad nervous about placing a SO for GMOP - you’re not able to pick your preferred variety.


----------



## DS2006

San2222 said:


> finally got a chance to crop my mod shot, sorry my blouse wasnt the best outfit to showcase the pendant but you can see how one looks diff from one another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4738861



Gorgeous!!! It makes me want some gray MOP in pg even more!!!


----------



## hakyugyu

luckylove said:


> Each is beautiful on you! Thank you for posting these beauties enabling us to see the range of color flashes. Ultimately, which one did you choose? Also, does anyone know the pricing on the grey mop in US?


US price is $2550


----------



## susan08

San2222 said:


> finally got a chance to crop my mod shot, sorry my blouse wasnt the best outfit to showcase the pendant but you can see how one looks diff from one another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4738861


I like the one on the right with pink tone! Does anyone know if neiman Marcus has this pendant available to preorder? I don’t have boutique in my area unfortunately.


----------



## luckylove

hakyugyu said:


> US price is $2550



Thank you!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

San2222 said:


> finally got a chance to crop my mod shot, sorry my blouse wasnt the best outfit to showcase the pendant but you can see how one looks diff from one another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4738861


DEAD.


----------



## Brennamom

San2222, might be a stupid question, but how were you able to see them IRL? My boutique and NM are still closed....


----------



## nicole0612

Brennamom said:


> San2222, might be a stupid question, but how were you able to see them IRL? My boutique and NM are still closed....



Some boutiques are open around the world, but my NM VCA is open for curbside pickup at least since my SA is asking if I want x,y,z  So text your SA. I’m sure they can arrange for you to see more than one option depending how many they have available at the time.


----------



## San2222

luckylove said:


> Each is beautiful on you! Thank you for posting these beauties enabling us to see the range of color flashes. Ultimately, which one did you choose? Also, does anyone know the pricing on the grey mop in US?


I ended up choosing the one on the right in photo...it had the prettiest striation among the 4


----------



## San2222

cafecreme15 said:


> The one all the way on the right is amazing! This is what makes me a tad nervous about placing a SO for GMOP - you’re not able to pick your preferred variety.


yes I agree, for this piece, def need to see in person and choose your own preference.


----------



## luckylove

San2222 said:


> I ended up choosing the one on the right in photo...it had the prettiest striation among the 4



Gorgeous! Enjoy!


----------



## Brennamom

nicole0612 said:


> Some boutiques are open around the world, but my NM VCA is open for curbside pickup at least since my SA is asking if I want x,y,z  So text your SA. I’m sure they can arrange for you to see more than one option depending how many they have available at the time.


Thanks, Nicole!


----------



## honhon

San2222 said:


> I ended up choosing the one on the right in photo...it had the prettiest striation among the 4


i agree.  with GMOP the variants are wider


----------



## mzmichellet

Hi! I’m looking to purchase my first VCA bracelet to go with my Cartier Love. I don’t see many pairings with the 5 motif yellow gold. I see a lot of onyx, MOP, etc. Please lmk what you think? I think it’s all beautiful and can’t decide! TIA!


----------



## mzmichellet

pigleto972001 said:


> You can order from my SA in nyc  let me know if you want her info.


Hi! Please PM your SA’s info if you’re able.


----------



## pigleto972001

mzmichellet said:


> Hi! I’m looking to purchase my first VCA bracelet to go with my Cartier Love. I don’t see many pairings with the 5 motif yellow gold. I see a lot of onyx, MOP, etc. Please lmk what you think? I think it’s all beautiful and can’t decide! TIA!



I have the 5 motif yellow bracelet and love it. It is very hardy and can be worn all the time. I don’t worry about getting it wet. It’s a great first piece !


----------



## mzmichellet

pigleto972001 said:


> I have the 5 motif yellow bracelet and love it. It is very hardy and can be worn all the time. I don’t worry about getting it wet. It’s a great first piece !


Thank you, and thanks for this contact info!


----------



## Alena21

Hi ladies.I have been MIA from this thread in a while, since last year launches left me underwhelmed. So I strayed  towards other brands. This new release made my heart jump a little so it might be the one getting me back on VCA track. Does anyone have it?


----------



## couturequeen

Is any location in the U.S. taking out links? Wondering how long I might have to wait to get that done.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

currently drooling over the rose de noel line, out of curiosity, if you had to choose between rdn earrings or the pendant/brooch, and you could only have one, which would you pick? i keep dreaming about them but i don't think i could justify both one day


----------



## Phoenix123

diane sun said:


> currently drooling over the rose de noel line, out of curiosity, if you had to choose between rdn earrings or the pendant/brooch, and you could only have one, which would you pick? i keep dreaming about them but i don't think i could justify both one day



I have 2 RdN, one in lapis and the other turquoise.  Earrings are beautiful but too big and heavy.  I wish VCA would do RdN earrings in a small size.


----------



## couturequeen

Phoenix123 said:


> I have 2 RdN, one in lapis and the other turquoise.  Earrings are beautiful but too big and heavy.  I wish VCA would do RdN earrings in a small size.



Agree! I found the earrings to be to heavy. Definitely would try one pendant in turquoise. So lovely.


----------



## LadyCupid

GMOP pendant is online now https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/e...mbra/vcarp4kk00-vintage-alhambra-pendant.html


----------



## luxforme

Hi All. Need your help/advice! I’m planning on getting my first VCA Alhambra piece but unsure what to do. I was thinking of a bracelet I can wear daily without having to take off so solid rose gold instead of the stones? The sweet Alhambra single motif seems more in budget but have seen lots saying it’s “tiny/too small”. Should I save up for a 5 motif instead? They don’t seem to have a single motif in the vintage size for bracelets. Help!!


----------



## classiccashmerelady

luxforme said:


> Hi All. Need your help/advice! I’m planning on getting my first VCA Alhambra piece but unsure what to do. I was thinking of a bracelet I can wear daily without having to take off so solid rose gold instead of the stones? The sweet Alhambra single motif seems more in budget but have seen lots saying it’s “tiny/too small”. Should I save up for a 5 motif instead? They don’t seem to have a single motif in the vintage size for bracelets. Help!!



I would consider how you plan to wear it. Will you be stacking with other bracelets or pairing it with more impactful pieces? If not, I think the single motif all by itself may not have enough bang for your buck. If delicate is your style, you may consider the 6 motif sweet bracelet in rose gold. It is double the price, but you are getting 6 motifs instead of just one, and it is still less expensive than the vintage 5 motif. It’s funny you posted this, because I am currently considering a rose gold bracelet in either the sweet or vintage size myself. I can say I have the 5 motif vintage bracelet in yellow gold and really I love it. It’s so refreshing not having to stress about scratching it. Good luck!


----------



## luxforme

classiccashmerelady said:


> I would consider how you plan to wear it. Will you be stacking with other bracelets or pairing it with more impactful pieces? If not, I think the single motif all by itself may not have enough bang for your buck. If delicate is your style, you may consider the 6 motif sweet bracelet in rose gold. It is double the price, but you are getting 6 motifs instead of just one, and it is still less expensive than the vintage 5 motif. It’s funny you posted this, because I am currently considering a rose gold bracelet in either the sweet or vintage size myself. I can say I have the 5 motif vintage bracelet in yellow gold and really I love it. It’s so refreshing not having to stress about scratching it. Good luck!



thanks for the suggestion! I don’t plan to stack it with anything thus my reservation with the single motif sweet size


----------



## ayshaa

luxforme said:


> Hi All. Need your help/advice! I’m planning on getting my first VCA Alhambra piece but unsure what to do. I was thinking of a bracelet I can wear daily without having to take off so solid rose gold instead of the stones? The sweet Alhambra single motif seems more in budget but have seen lots saying it’s “tiny/too small”. Should I save up for a 5 motif instead? They don’t seem to have a single motif in the vintage size for bracelets. Help!!






How about the 6 motif bracelet? Have you consider it? The single sweet motif is tiny and very dainty but when it comes in 6 motif style it is really a beautiful piece, I had it before but then gifted it to my sister, she always wears it and never take it off too.


----------



## luxforme

ayshaa said:


> View attachment 4743916
> 
> 
> How about the 6 motif bracelet? Have you consider it? The single sweet motif is tiny and very dainty but when it comes in 6 motif style it is really a beautiful piece, I had it before but then gifted it to my sister, she always wears it and never take it off too.



Thank you! The 6 motif is a very nice option as well. If you had to budget and pick only one - would you go with that or a regular size 5 motif? I know the price is much higher for the latter. Wondering why most people have the 5 vs the sweet 6?


----------



## ayshaa

luxforme said:


> Thank you! The 6 motif is a very nice option as well. If you had to budget and pick only one - would you go with that or a regular size 5 motif? I know the price is much higher for the latter. Wondering why most people have the 5 vs the sweet 6?



If I want to budget, I'll take the 6 motif sweet bracelet but if I can save up a bit more I'll definitely go for the vintage size 5 motif bracelet! To be honest with you I'd go with the 5 motif bracelet in vintage, it's a nice size. If you can go and see the pieces in person it would make your decision much easier! I highly recommend going to the boutique and trying it out. I hope you find your first piece then


----------



## Israeli_Flava

luxforme said:


> Thank you! The 6 motif is a very nice option as well. If you had to budget and pick only one - would you go with that or a regular size 5 motif? I know the price is much higher for the latter. Wondering why most people have the 5 vs the sweet 6?


When I started my VCA  journey, I struggled with deciding on 6 motif sweet vs 5 motif vintage in rose gold as well...
while I wasn't on a budget per say, it was hard for me to pull the trigger. n my mind the sweet just made more sense.  In the end, I went and tried both to see. Although my wrists are small, it was a no brainer. The sweet is just silly on me. As my friend says "go big or go home"... hahahahaha Hope the pics help.
I would advise to save for Vintage dear.


----------



## luxforme

Israeli_Flava said:


> When I started my VCA  journey, I struggled with deciding on 6 motif sweet vs 5 motif vintage in rose gold as well...
> while I wasn't on a budget per say, it was hard for me to pull the trigger. n my mind the sweet just made more sense.  In the end, I went and tried both to see. Although my wrists are small, it was a no brainer. The sweet is just silly on me. As my friend says "go big or go home"... hahahahaha Hope the pics help.
> I would advise to save for Vintage dear.



thanks so much for this comparison shot! It’s really helpful to see how much smaller sweeter is compared to the vintage. I guess I will need to save up some more for me the 5 motif


----------



## Israeli_Flava

luxforme said:


> thanks so much for this comparison shot! It’s really helpful to see how much smaller sweeter is compared to the vintage. I guess I will need to save up some more for me the 5 motif


Yes, I honestly think it's worth it and that way you will not regret nor dream of upgrading later.... GL dear!!!!!


----------



## innerpeace85

Israeli_Flava said:


> When I started my VCA  journey, I struggled with deciding on 6 motif sweet vs 5 motif vintage in rose gold as well...
> while I wasn't on a budget per say, it was hard for me to pull the trigger. n my mind the sweet just made more sense.  In the end, I went and tried both to see. Although my wrists are small, it was a no brainer. The sweet is just silly on me. As my friend says "go big or go home"... hahahahaha Hope the pics help.
> I would advise to save for Vintage dear.


Wow didn’t know there was a such a big size difference between sweet and vintage. I find vintage and magic sizes perfect for me and I have somehow never tried the sweet.


----------



## couturequeen

luxforme said:


> thanks so much for this comparison shot! It’s really helpful to see how much smaller sweeter is compared to the vintage. I guess I will need to save up some more for me the 5 motif


I like my sweets for stacking, but if you want to wear it alone, definitely go with vintage.


----------



## luxforme

ayshaa said:


> If I want to budget, I'll take the 6 motif sweet bracelet but if I can save up a bit more I'll definitely go for the vintage size 5 motif bracelet! To be honest with you I'd go with the 5 motif bracelet in vintage, it's a nice size. If you can go and see the pieces in person it would make your decision much easier! I highly recommend going to the boutique and trying it out. I hope you find your first piece then




Thanks! It looks like the 5 motif in vintage size is going to be the one to save up for I can’t wait to try it out once the stores open up again


----------



## chaneljewel

Alena21 said:


> Hi ladies.I have been MIA from this thread in a while, since last year launches left me underwhelmed. So I strayed  towards other brands. This new release made my heart jump a little so it might be the one getting me back on VCA track. Does anyone have it?


This is spectacular!  Love!


----------



## leuleu

Israeli_Flava said:


> When I started my VCA  journey, I struggled with deciding on 6 motif sweet vs 5 motif vintage in rose gold as well...
> while I wasn't on a budget per say, it was hard for me to pull the trigger. n my mind the sweet just made more sense.  In the end, I went and tried both to see. Although my wrists are small, it was a no brainer. The sweet is just silly on me. As my friend says "go big or go home"... hahahahaha Hope the pics help.
> I would advise to save for Vintage dear.


Your pics are more than helpful. Thanks.


----------



## J_love_Chanel

I am thinking of getting either MOP or tiger eye  5 motif bracelet in vintage size to layer with my tennis bracelet.  Can someone please advise me if either stones  will get scratched a lot if I were to wear with tennis bracelet? I own guilloche 5 motif  bracelet which initially thought I would wear with tennis bracelet but ended up not wearing together due to fear of scratching it badly.  For some odd reason, i thought MOP or tiger eyes- any stones for that matter- would get scratched less compared to guilloche? 
I would greatly appreciate any inputs.


----------



## Bisoux78

rakhee81 said:


> I’m not sure how common it is but I have the same issues with my vintage pendant! It annoys me to the point I don’t wear it as much I I would like so if anyone has any bright ideas on avoiding it happening I’d appreciate them too!



I have 5 vintage pendant's and I've never seen this issue. I do have 2 that are 18 inches long so when I wear it at the shortest setting, the extra length of the chain gets twisted a bit with the rest of the necklace. It's not really that bothersome for me...I just untangle.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

leuleu said:


> Your pics are more than helpful. Thanks.


Happy to help dear!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

J_love_Chanel said:


> I am thinking of getting either MOP or tiger eye  5 motif bracelet in vintage size to layer with my tennis bracelet.  Can someone please advise me if either stones  will get scratched a lot if I were to wear with tennis bracelet? I own guilloche 5 motif  bracelet which initially thought I would wear with tennis bracelet but ended up not wearing together due to fear of scratching it badly.  For some odd reason, i thought MOP or tiger eyes- any stones for that matter- would get scratched less compared to guilloche?
> I would greatly appreciate any inputs.


I'm not sure if your tennis bracelet would scratch them as I have no idea what it looks like.
I can say that you def shouldn't stack the guilloche with anything. If that gets scratched, you can't fix it so I would not risk it.
As far as stacking with stones in general, I wear a rose gold vintage with a MOP vintage daily and they definitely rub but I have had zero issues. I also have a friend who stacks vintage onyx with Cartier & Hermes bracelets etc and her onxy is perfect.


----------



## DS2006

EpiFanatic said:


> Enjoying some chalcedony.
> View attachment 4744134



Now you've made me want that, too!!!



J_love_Chanel said:


> I am thinking of getting either MOP or tiger eye  5 motif bracelet in vintage size to layer with my tennis bracelet.  Can someone please advise me if either stones  will get scratched a lot if I were to wear with tennis bracelet? I own guilloche 5 motif  bracelet which initially thought I would wear with tennis bracelet but ended up not wearing together due to fear of scratching it badly.  For some odd reason, i thought MOP or tiger eyes- any stones for that matter- would get scratched less compared to guilloche?
> I would greatly appreciate any inputs.



Tiger's Eye is harder than MOP and less likely to be scratched than MOP. MOP is tough but does scratch fairly easily. I wouldn't wear anything else with MOP. Onyx, TE, and Carnelian all have similar hardness.


----------



## J_love_Chanel

Thank you ladies for your inputs! That’s really helpful to know that scratched guilloche is not repairable- I will definitely never stack guilloche. It’s also really good to know that MOP gets scratched more easily than tiger’s eye. That really helps me to narrow down my choice.  Thank you!


----------



## jykim

Hello ladies,
Does anybody know why VCA doesn’t have the Sweet Alhambra necklace in Onyx? Why the Onyx is only available for the Vintage? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## luckylee

Hi Ladies, 
Am considering sweet alhambra earrings in onyx. Does this come in YG or WG? so far in my search i can only see YG. need you all to help confirm if onyx only comes in YG.
Thanks


----------



## leuleu

Good morning Ladies,
Are the Vintage Alhambra rings discontinued ? I don't find them anymore on the website.
Thanks in advance for your answer.
Have a nice day.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

luckylee said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Am considering sweet alhambra earrings in onyx. Does this come in YG or WG? so far in my search i can only see YG. need you all to help confirm if onyx only comes in YG.
> Thanks


I’m not sure about in the past, but currently only YG.


----------



## luckylee

Israeli_Flava said:


> I’m not sure about in the past, but currently only YG.


Thanks very helpful


----------



## XCCX

Since life is starting to go back to normal slowly, do you guys wear your jewelry like before? Do you worry about the fact that you can not wash/disinfect like you would with other items?


----------



## xaduna1988

Hi, ladies! I can't find magic rings on the website, they are discounted?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

XCCX said:


> Since life is starting to go back to normal slowly, do you guys wear your jewelry like before? Do you worry about the fact that you can not wash/disinfect like you would with other items?


I am starting to go back to the office a few days a week and I have been wearing all my pieces as I did before. Nothing has changed for me.... they bring me such pleasure. Maybe I live my life on the edge


----------



## XCCX

Israeli_Flava said:


> I am starting to go back to the office a few days a week and I have been wearing all my pieces as I did before. Nothing has changed for me.... they bring me such pleasure. Maybe I live my life on the edge



Ahhh I want to enjoy mine too but my OCD is kicking... you might come across a thread I started earlier and you’ll be shocked/able to see what I mean lol


----------



## Israeli_Flava

XCCX said:


> Ahhh I want to enjoy mine too but my OCD is kicking... you might come across a thread I started earlier and you’ll be shocked/able to see what I mean lol


I haven't seen the OCD but I'm sure if you witnessed my lack of OCD, u would think i have a death wish  But I doooooo follow the trifecta: wear a mask, wash my hands A LOT and use Clorox wipes.  Regarding the jewelry, I used to wear gator CDCs daily so I am very trained to wipe my jewelry after hand washings to prevent water spots on the skin so this habit is useful with my VCA as well.....


----------



## Notorious Pink

XCCX said:


> Since life is starting to go back to normal slowly, do you guys wear your jewelry like before? Do you worry about the fact that you can not wash/disinfect like you would with other items?


I never stopped wearing mine. When I go to pick up dinner, I get fully dressed (including makeup and jewelry) and I leave it on while we eat every night. 
I try not to think about the washing/disinfecting. Honestly, it’s not like my earrings are getting really dirty, although I can wash them. For the Alhambra pieces, I do wipe them with a cloth every few wearings.


----------



## EpiFanatic

XCCX said:


> Since life is starting to go back to normal slowly, do you guys wear your jewelry like before? Do you worry about the fact that you can not wash/disinfect like you would with other items?


I always clean my jewelry regularly, even before covid.  At least once a week, I use an ultrasonic with warm water and a little dishwashing liquid for all my diamond pieces, including VCA.  Clean diamonds sparkle a lot more.  For the stone pieces, I only wipe them down after a day of wear.  If I feel like they're particularly dirty, I would use warm water and a little soap.  That's only once every 5-6 months.  My eyesight is so poor that I can't really see the dirt anyway.


----------



## couturequeen

XCCX said:


> Since life is starting to go back to normal slowly, do you guys wear your jewelry like before? Do you worry about the fact that you can not wash/disinfect like you would with other items?



I wear necklaces and sometimes earrings at home for my calls, but that’s it. I always wipe after wearing. I haven’t been wearing rings since this started, so not really needing to do anything special in terms of care.


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,
I am considering Frivole small or large pave pendant as a set to my Frivole pave YG earrings. 
Is the chain length on both the model same? Can the large be worn as a clip too? Is large too blingy for everyday? 
Ever since I got the vintage alhambra pave earrings/pendant as a set, I have started enjoying wearing matchy sets.


----------



## Nancyyuan

Hello fellow VCA fans! Curious if anyone knows if the 10 motif sleeping beauty turquoise is still being sold in stores. I don’t see it online and most stores are not open to find out. I vaguely remember my SA telling me they would discontinue a few years ago cuz of the mine closing down. Just curious if anyone knows anything about that.


----------



## nicole0612

Nancyyuan said:


> Hello fellow VCA fans! Curious if anyone knows if the 10 motif sleeping beauty turquoise is still being sold in stores. I don’t see it online and most stores are not open to find out. I vaguely remember my SA telling me they would discontinue a few years ago cuz of the mine closing down. Just curious if anyone knows anything about that.



Sadly, not available for years.


----------



## chiaoapple

Tried on the new frivole bangle, it really is beautiful and special! Definitely going on the wish list...


----------



## mfa777

Hi, everyone! What to look for when choosing mop stone, I know each stone is different, but what are preferable characteristics of mop stone? Both in White or Black mop
Thank you!


----------



## LadyCupid

mfa87 said:


> Hi, everyone! What to look for when choosing mop stone, I know each stone is different, but what are preferable characteristics of mop stone? Both in White or Black mop
> Thank you!


I prefer the white mop to reflect lots of pink than just white and grey mother of pearl to reflect lots of green with violet than taupe/coral.


----------



## mfa777

LadyCupid said:


> I prefer the white mop to reflect lots of pink than just white and grey mother of pearl to reflect lots of green with violet than taupe/coral.


Thank you! I see some grey mop with stripes. are stripes considered to be ok or blended color is better?


----------



## nicole0612

LadyCupid said:


> I prefer the white mop to reflect lots of pink than just white and grey mother of pearl to reflect lots of green with violet than taupe/coral.



I couldn’t have said/showed it better myself! I need to send this post to my SA


----------



## nicole0612

I once tried on the most beautiful mop 5 motif and passed on it due to not needing a 5 motif at all, but I still think about it to this day due to the blue/purple flashes, it was just so beautiful!


----------



## mfa777

Does anyone know when VCA in London will open? Is it June 15?


----------



## LadyCupid

mfa87 said:


> Thank you! I see some grey mop with stripes. are stripes considered to be ok or blended color is better?


I don't think I have come across GMOP with stripes. Do you have picture? I guess at the end of the day, it is down to personal preference.


----------



## katy11795

Hey everyone, I’ve got my eyes set on the YG diamond vintage Alhambra necklace. Won’t be able to make it in the boutique for a while, and the Australian website doesn’t show prices. Does anyone know the price for this piece, or have any photos of it on?


----------



## LadyCupid

katy11795 said:


> Hey everyone, I’ve got my eyes set on the YG diamond vintage Alhambra necklace. Won’t be able to make it in the boutique for a while, and the Australian website doesn’t show prices. Does anyone know the price for this piece, or have any photos of it on?


I just checked Australia site and the price is there. Maybe you are not on Australia site that's why you didn't see the price. 

https://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/e...mbra/vcara45300-vintage-alhambra-pendant.html


----------



## katy11795

Hey lovely, thanks so much for the screenshot! I double checked and was on the AU site but it wasn’t showing me the price. Thanks heaps!


----------



## LadyCupid

katy11795 said:


> Hey lovely, thanks so much for the screenshot! I double checked and was on the AU site but it wasn’t showing me the price. Thanks heaps!


Maybe you need to use desktop site instead of mobile?


----------



## honhon

katy11795 said:


> Hey lovely, thanks so much for the screenshot! I double checked and was on the AU site but it wasn’t showing me the price. Thanks heaps!


it happens to me too.  just refresh it, usually that solves for me


----------



## San2222

LadyCupid said:


> I don't think I have come across GMOP with stripes. Do you have picture? I guess at the end of the day, it is down to personal preference.


i think she meant stripes as in like striations you see on rocks...


----------



## pigleto972001

Mine has some striations in the light.


----------



## Mali_

Just sharing some eye candy....IG is pure fantasy (for me):


----------



## innerpeace85

Mali_ said:


> Just sharing some eye candy....IG is pure fantasy (for me):
> View attachment 4752970
> View attachment 4752971
> View attachment 4752972
> View attachment 4752973


All the pieces are beautiful individually.. Together they are OTT for my personal taste.


----------



## Mali_

innerpeace85 said:


> All the pieces are beautiful individually.. Together they are OTT for my personal taste.


The IGer is an SA. It’s more marketing/promotion than personal wear.


----------



## Meowwu

As many of you know lucky alhambra is slowly being phased out. I know that last year the lucky butterfly ring went out. I have been looking at alhambra earrings for ages and now am now debating if I should get lucky alhambra two motif earrings in MoP and TE butterfly instead of a one motif. I have a bit of butterfly phobia though to be honest....


----------



## sammix3

I’m looking to get the 5 motif WG mop bracelet, but with shelter in place, I’m not sure when my local boutique will open.  Does anyone know if each piece of mop will vary a lot?  If so, what is everyone’s preference in choosing mop?


----------



## DS2006

Meowwu said:


> As many of you know lucky alhambra is slowly being phased out. I know that last year the lucky butterfly ring went out. I have been looking at alhambra earrings for ages and now am now debating if I should get lucky alhambra two motif earrings in MoP and TE butterfly instead of a one motif. I have a bit of butterfly phobia though to be honest....



Personally, I do not love the butterfly motif on the lucky 2 motif earrings as much as I do the Alhambra (any number of motifs). I do like the lucky butterfly pendant but think the butterflies on the earrings are a little awkward. Only buy if you love them!


----------



## Alena21

Are the VCA boutiques in California opened ?


----------



## mimibee

Alena21 said:


> Are the VCA boutiques in California opened ?



VCA in SCP will open tomorrow on June 11 by appointment only.


----------



## Alena21

mimibee said:


> VCA in SCP will open tomorrow on June 11 by appointment only.


Thank you.  What is SCP?


----------



## honhon

Alena21 said:


> Thank you.  What is SCP?


south coast plaza


----------



## Alena21

Meowwu said:


> As many of you know lucky alhambra is slowly being phased out. I know that last year the lucky butterfly ring went out. I have been looking at alhambra earrings for ages and now am now debating if I should get lucky alhambra two motif earrings in MoP and TE butterfly instead of a one motif. I have a bit of butterfly phobia though to be honest....


Good that I bought 2 pairs earrings and rings. I love it so much I feared this day might come! These are my favourite items. I actually bought them to have a back up when I travel...


----------



## Meowwu

DS2006 said:


> Personally, I do not love the butterfly motif on the lucky 2 motif earrings as much as I do the Alhambra (any number of motifs). I do like the lucky butterfly pendant but think the butterflies on the earrings are a little awkward. Only buy if you love them!


I get what you mean. The butterflies on the earrings are set at an angle. I am indifferent it the angle. I wasn’t that into the butterfly earrings previously as some of the tigers eyes in the butterflies make reminds me of real butterflies.  

However, as with many vca pieces, with more research and investigation, the more I become intrigued.... I am growing fonder of the earrings. Yikes


----------



## Alena21

I went through a "butterfly" phase where I would collect all the butterfly fine jewelry I came across.❤❤


----------



## sammix3

Does anyone know if VCA inside neiman marcus accepts neimans marcus gift cards?  Thank you


----------



## innerpeace85

sammix3 said:


> Does anyone know if VCA inside neiman marcus accepts neimans marcus gift cards?  Thank you


Yes they do


----------



## sammix3

innerpeace85 said:


> Yes they do


Thanks dear!


----------



## innerpeace85

sammix3 said:


> Thanks dear!


VCA doesn’t participate in any of the NM gift card/$$ off/ triple points event. So I usually take of these events for other brands and use the gift card/points for VCA.


----------



## gagabag

Alena21 said:


> I went through a "butterfly" phase where I would collect all the butterfly fine jewelry I came across.❤❤


I am still in this phase, lol!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

will vca service a pre-owned piece?


----------



## DreamingPink

Anybody saw this $175,500 turquoise/diamond 20 motif at mightykismet?! 








						Van Cleef & Arpels Vintage Alhambra Diamond / Turquoise 20 Motif Necklace   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Van Cleef & Arpels Vintage Alhambra Diamond / Turquoise 20 Motif Necklace  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Notorious Pink

DreamingPink said:


> Anybody saw this $175,500 turquoise/diamond 20 motif at mightykismet?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Van Cleef & Arpels Vintage Alhambra Diamond / Turquoise 20 Motif Necklace   | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Van Cleef & Arpels Vintage Alhambra Diamond / Turquoise 20 Motif Necklace  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Lol, that’s a price reduction! She had it at over $200k prevpiously, we’ve discussed it in this subforum.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Notorious Pink said:


> Lol, that’s a price reduction! She had it at over $200k prevpiously, we’ve discussed it in this subforum.


WOW!!!!!!!!!!! Better than prime real estate if it sells for her price!!!!!!!


----------



## JewelryLover101

diane sun said:


> will vca service a pre-owned piece?


I have had many preowned necklaces lengthened by VCA. I have always had the COA and sent direcrly to the workshop.


----------



## JewelryLover101

DreamingPink said:


> Anybody saw this $175,500 turquoise/diamond 20 motif at mightykismet?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Van Cleef & Arpels Vintage Alhambra Diamond / Turquoise 20 Motif Necklace   | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Van Cleef & Arpels Vintage Alhambra Diamond / Turquoise 20 Motif Necklace  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


I like that this is just the starting bid


----------



## Notorious Pink

JewelryLover101 said:


> I like that this is just the starting bid



oh, ok, I didn’t click the link. I was referring to the price she has on her website.


----------



## sugarcherry

I received an email from Van Cleef if I want the book? Im new in VCA, is the book free? Will I get more books in the future even if I did not purchase in the future?


----------



## floridamama

Meowwu said:


> As many of you know lucky alhambra is slowly being phased out. I know that last year the lucky butterfly ring went out. I have been looking at alhambra earrings for ages and now am now debating if I should get lucky alhambra two motif earrings in MoP and TE butterfly instead of a one motif. I have a bit of butterfly phobia though to be honest....



I think the one motif will be so much more versatile. Also, if you are a little leery of butterflies, definitely don’t choose that design


----------



## DS2006

I see today that some people have a yellow box below their name that says O.G.  What does that mean? (I probably will feel dumb when you tell me the answer, but off hand, I can't think what it stands for!)


----------



## cafecreme15

DS2006 said:


> I see today that some people have a yellow box below their name that says O.G.  What does that mean? (I probably will feel dumb when you tell me the answer, but off hand, I can't think what it stands for!)


It means Original Gangsters! I.e. the posters who have been members of tpf since the very beginning


----------



## Meowwu

floridamama said:


> I think the one motif will be so much more versatile. Also, if you are a little leery of butterflies, definitely don’t choose that design


Lol yes. I think one motif would be so lovely in either vintage or magic. I expressed my views on the butterfly earrings and my SA said he will order a pair in so I can have a look and try on in person. He cautioned, it will take a very long time for the earrings to come in.


----------



## DS2006

cafecreme15 said:


> It means Original Gangsters! I.e. the posters who have been members of tpf since the very beginning



Lol! I have heard of that but couldn't quite see that phrase for this purpose! Thanks for answering!


----------



## luvprada

I believe it’s a 10 marker as that’s when I received my OG.


----------



## DS2006

luvprada said:


> I believe it’s a 10 marker as that’s when I received my OG.



10 year marker?  I think you are right! I looked at several OG people's date of membership and it varied from 2006 to 2010!  So apparently it is for 10 year members!


----------



## Anabunny

EpiFanatic said:


> I always clean my jewelry regularly, even before covid.  At least once a week, I use an ultrasonic with warm water and a little dishwashing liquid for all my diamond pieces, including VCA.  Clean diamonds sparkle a lot more.  For the stone pieces, I only wipe them down after a day of wear.  If I feel like they're particularly dirty, I would use warm water and a little soap.  That's only once every 5-6 months.  My eyesight is so poor that I can't really see the dirt anyway.


Do you know if ultrasonic is safe for porous material like MOP? Or onyx(if onyx Is porous)?


----------



## EpiFanatic

Anabunny said:


> Do you know if ultrasonic is safe for porous material like MOP? Or onyx(if onyx Is porous)?


I don’t know. But it’s only diamonds, platinum and gold that I put in my ultrasonic. All the stone pieces are wiped.  Personally I would  not put any stone pieces in the ultrasonic. Too delicate.


----------



## DS2006

Anabunny said:


> Do you know if ultrasonic is safe for porous material like MOP? Or onyx(if onyx Is porous)?



MOP should not get wet, but I agree with EpiFanatic that I'd never put VCA stone pieces in an ultrasonic. I only use my ultrasonic for diamond with gold or platinum.

Here are some care instructions from VCA:






						Recommendations for Care - Jewelry
					






					www.vancleefarpels.com
				



.


----------



## lv in yyc

Would someone be willing to share their SA info for Canada (Vancouver or Toronto). I ordered my signature bangle online but now I want a MOP 5 motif bracelet and want to be able to view photos before buying. Any tips about buying MoP also appreciated


----------



## Anabunny

lv in yyc said:


> Would someone be willing to share their SA info for Canada (Vancouver or Toronto). I ordered my signature bangle online but now I want a MOP 5 motif bracelet and want to be able to view photos before buying. Any tips about buying MoP also appreciated


If you order it online, it should be eligible for return because MOP varies.


----------



## lv in yyc

Anabunny said:


> If you order it online, it should be eligible for return because MOP varies.


I am in Calgary so the only option is for me to order online or from an SA. I wonder if it’s better to go online even if it means some back and forth for the MOP. But if you could share your Vancouver SA name or contact info, that would really help


----------



## Anabunny

Anabunny said:


> I talk to mine in Vancouver, he's accommodating to picture requests. Would that help?


 ok how do I private message you? I'm new to this forum


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Does anyone know when the gift packaging will return for online orders?


----------



## DS2006

Anabunny said:


> ok how do I private message you? I'm new to this forum



Just click on her name under the purple L, and you'll see "start conversation" and click on that. A message box will appear.


----------



## DS2006

Does anyone here have the solid gold Magic earrings? I am considering them because they'd go with any of the yg bracelets I have and will add. I love the pave but I really need super casual. The only thing is, I don't love yellow gold next to my face (the ones with stones and just the edge are fine, though).  I also don't like the picture of them on the model on the VCA site because my coloring is nothing like hers, so I wondered if anyone here has a picture wearing them??? I couldn't even find pictures of someone wearing those doing a google image search.


----------



## sammix3

Does anyone know if there is a difference for SO between standalone boutique and inside NM?


----------



## Shelly13

Help please ladies! I am planning to purchase either the the Vintage Alhambra Bracelet (5 motif MOP) or the Cartier SM JUC. Can you please give me your thoughts/reviews/comments on the Vintage Alhambra Bracelet? I've attached both bracelets on me. I will be pairing it with my LOVE bracelet.


----------



## Phoenix123

Shelly13 said:


> Help please ladies! I am planning to purchase either the the Vintage Alhambra Bracelet (5 motif MOP) or the Cartier SM JUC. Can you please give me your thoughts/reviews/comments on the Vintage Alhambra Bracelet? I've attached both bracelets on me. I will be pairing it with my LOVE bracelet.



I prefer the thin JUC.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Shelly13 said:


> Help please ladies! I am planning to purchase either the the Vintage Alhambra Bracelet (5 motif MOP) or the Cartier SM JUC. Can you please give me your thoughts/reviews/comments on the Vintage Alhambra Bracelet? I've attached both bracelets on me. I will be pairing it with my LOVE bracelet.


i think the 5 motif has more presence on your wrist than the juc, but the regular size one looks great. i have a chalcedony 5 motif bracelet, and while i love it and think it’s so beautiful, i don’t wear it that often because the clasp can be quite annoying to do, and i’m impatient


----------



## EpiFanatic

If you are wearing the Love all the time, the juc seems to pair better as it prob won’t scratch up the love as much. I love the 5 motif more than the Love though and that’s just a personal preference.


----------



## Candy_landy

Shelly13 said:


> Help please ladies! I am planning to purchase either the the Vintage Alhambra Bracelet (5 motif MOP) or the Cartier SM JUC. Can you please give me your thoughts/reviews/comments on the Vintage Alhambra Bracelet? I've attached both bracelets on me. I will be pairing it with my LOVE bracelet.


I think regular JUC is better on you and with your love bracelet size. So between sm JUC and VCA I prefer VCA


----------



## luckylove

I love the look of the Vintage Alhambra with your love bracelet. I think the scale is more balanced than the thin JUC bracelet. That being said, as much as I really love the VCA and love stacked together, I personally am a bit OCD and rarely stack due to fear of scratches. I don't mind scratches on the love bracelet, as I think that is part of its charm, but I wouldn't want to see scratches on the MOP. Otherwise, if the regular size JUC is an option, I think that pairs well with your love also.


----------



## sammix3

Shelly13 said:


> Help please ladies! I am planning to purchase either the the Vintage Alhambra Bracelet (5 motif MOP) or the Cartier SM JUC. Can you please give me your thoughts/reviews/comments on the Vintage Alhambra Bracelet? I've attached both bracelets on me. I will be pairing it with my LOVE bracelet.


I prefer the JUC if you plan to wear it with the LOVE.  I think the VCA would look great on its own.


----------



## DreamingPink

Shelly13 said:


> Help please ladies! I am planning to purchase either the the Vintage Alhambra Bracelet (5 motif MOP) or the Cartier SM JUC. Can you please give me your thoughts/reviews/comments on the Vintage Alhambra Bracelet? I've attached both bracelets on me. I will be pairing it with my LOVE bracelet.


I am all about VCA but the JUC looks great on you!


----------



## LuckyMe14

Hi all, can I ask if you would rather wear a VA necklace and 5 motif bracelet in the same stone combination? Or do you wear different stones together to not be to matchy matchy? In my case, can I wear a necklace in WMOP and the bracelet in GMOP together? I did not wear them together, def. would if the stones were the same. Or is this fun and playful? TIA


----------



## LuckyMe14

Shelly13 said:


> Help please ladies! I am planning to purchase either the the Vintage Alhambra Bracelet (5 motif MOP) or the Cartier SM JUC. Can you please give me your thoughts/reviews/comments on the Vintage Alhambra Bracelet? I've attached both bracelets on me. I will be pairing it with my LOVE bracelet.


I just love the VCA and LOVE combo in general, so I would go for that =D


----------



## honhon

LuckyMe14 said:


> Hi all, can I ask if you would rather wear a VA necklace and 5 motif bracelet in the same stone combination? Or do you wear different stones together to not be to matchy matchy? In my case, can I wear a necklace in WMOP and the bracelet in GMOP together? I did not wear them together, def. would if the stones were the same. Or is this fun and playful? TIA


hi, whatever makes you happy is the best; no rules just fun.  i tend to mix metals (rg, yg, wg) but keep the stone color simple.  also high & low, big & small is super cute too


----------



## Mirabelle88

Hihi! Hope everyone’s keeping well and safe! 

Would like to seek some opinion on the next VCA purchase that I’m planning on.. my first VCA piece is a pair of sweet Alhambra earrings in WG MOP and I’m thinking to get a necklace to match but can’t decide between the Alhambra Magic or Vintage size - both WG MOP. (I’m a UK 12 and abit worried the Vintage would look a bit too dainty...)

Was looking around for reviews and images but for some reason, it seems like Magic WG MOP is not a common piece and I can’t find much info on it. 
Would be great if some of you can help weigh in on my options. 
TIA ladies


----------



## jenayb

Mirabelle88 said:


> Hihi! Hope everyone’s keeping well and safe!
> 
> Would like to seek some opinion on the next VCA purchase that I’m planning on.. my first VCA piece is a pair of sweet Alhambra earrings in WG MOP and I’m thinking to get a necklace to match but can’t decide between the Alhambra Magic or Vintage size - both WG MOP. (I’m a UK 12 and abit worried the Vintage would look a bit too dainty...)
> 
> Was looking around for reviews and images but for some reason, it seems like Magic WG MOP is not a common piece and I can’t find much info on it.
> Would be great if some of you can help weigh in on my options.
> TIA ladies



Are you typically a super matchy-matchy person? I would consider an Alhambra necklace in a different variation - they would match as a set via the shape, but not be super matchy, if that makese sense. 

Either way, I would recommend the Magic size based on your comment above about wanting the piece to not appear super dainty. Also, you can wear the Magic different ways, whereas with the Vintage, you really can't. (albeit you can make it shorter via the jump, shrug)


----------



## innerpeace85

Mirabelle88 said:


> Hihi! Hope everyone’s keeping well and safe!
> 
> Would like to seek some opinion on the next VCA purchase that I’m planning on.. my first VCA piece is a pair of sweet Alhambra earrings in WG MOP and I’m thinking to get a necklace to match but can’t decide between the Alhambra Magic or Vintage size - both WG MOP. (I’m a UK 12 and abit worried the Vintage would look a bit too dainty...)
> 
> Was looking around for reviews and images but for some reason, it seems like Magic WG MOP is not a common piece and I can’t find much info on it.
> Would be great if some of you can help weigh in on my options.
> TIA ladies


Hi, 
This video link was posted in this forum few days back and the Youtuber owns the exact Magic pendant necklace you are talking about.


Also if you are into layering, vintage size might not be too small and could play nicely with other necklaces.


----------



## DS2006

Mirabelle88 said:


> Hihi! Hope everyone’s keeping well and safe!
> 
> Would like to seek some opinion on the next VCA purchase that I’m planning on.. my first VCA piece is a pair of sweet Alhambra earrings in WG MOP and I’m thinking to get a necklace to match but can’t decide between the Alhambra Magic or Vintage size - both WG MOP. (I’m a UK 12 and abit worried the Vintage would look a bit too dainty...)
> 
> Was looking around for reviews and images but for some reason, it seems like Magic WG MOP is not a common piece and I can’t find much info on it.
> Would be great if some of you can help weigh in on my options.
> TIA ladies



Here's the thing... I like the vintage size pendant with the sweet earrings. I like the Magic size pendant with the vintage (or even Magic) size earrings.  I think the Magic pendant is kind of big for sweet size earrings.


----------



## Mirabelle88

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> This video link was posted in this forum few days back and the Youtuber owns the exact Magic pendant necklace you are talking about.
> 
> 
> Also if you are into layering, vintage size might not be too small and could play nicely with other necklaces.



Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Mirabelle88

DS2006 said:


> Here's the thing... I like the vintage size pendant with the sweet earrings. I like the Magic size pendant with the vintage (or even Magic) size earrings.  I think the Magic pendant is kind of big for sweet size earrings.


Thanks for weighing in  I get what you mean hehe


----------



## Mirabelle88

jenaywins said:


> Are you typically a super matchy-matchy person? I would consider an Alhambra necklace in a different variation - they would match as a set via the shape, but not be super matchy, if that makese sense.
> 
> Either way, I would recommend the Magic size based on your comment above about wanting the piece to not appear super dainty. Also, you can wear the Magic different ways, whereas with the Vintage, you really can't. (albeit you can make it shorter via the jump, shrug)


After your comment - I’m considering different variations instead of just MOP  hope to share what I eventually end up with!


----------



## EpiFanatic

sammix3 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a difference for SO between standalone boutique and inside NM?


Maybe it depends on your SA. Through the boutique I could get certain combos approved that my SA at NM didn’t really want to try. That said, I did get my SO’s through the boutique.  Now there is more structure for NM to make SO’s too.


----------



## jenayb

Mirabelle88 said:


> After your comment - I’m considering different variations instead of just MOP  hope to share what I eventually end up with!



Can't wait to see!


----------



## nicole0612

EpiFanatic said:


> Maybe it depends on your SA. Through the boutique I could get certain combos approved that my SA at NM didn’t really want to try. That said, I did get my SO’s through the boutique.  Now there is more structure for NM to make SO’s too.


Same experience here.


----------



## DreamingPink

May I ask how long it usually takes to know if Paris approves the SO or not?


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

chiaoapple said:


> Tried on the new frivole bangle, it really is beautiful and special! Definitely going on the wish list...
> View attachment 4748224
> View attachment 4748225
> View attachment 4748226


This looks amazing on you.  It’s been on my wishlist too.  I can’t wait to get a chance to try it on .


----------



## pigleto972001

DreamingPink said:


> May I ask how long it usually takes to know if Paris approves the SO or not?



took about a month to hear back for me


----------



## DreamingPink

pigleto972001 said:


> took about a month to hear back for me



Thank you dear


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> took about a month to hear back for me


And worth the wait


----------



## LuckyMe14

DreamingPink said:


> May I ask how long it usually takes to know if Paris approves the SO or not?


For me it took one day (but I did place a request directly with an SA at Vendôme place, and GMOP which is not hard to get approved). If you need contact information for the SA, let me know.


----------



## DS2006

After thinking it was impossible, through the kindness of a friend I had the opportunity to buy the lapis yg pave Alhambra bracelet!  I posted a thread with a few more pictures here:






						Sometimes little dreams do come true! Lapis!
					

I've mentioned I'd love the 50th anniversary lapis yg pave bracelet on some of my wishlists here, but I knew it would be next to impossible to get since they only made a limited amount of them. I had asked SAs in a couple of locations in the US, and the last answer was that there were no more in...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




I wanted to add something that was kind of funny. When it came last night, I showed my husband and thanked him for the early birthday gift. He said, "That's very nice, but don't you already have one like that?"    I replied, "Yes, I have a different clover bracelet. There are many different colors of gold and stones. This probably won't be the last one you see."


----------



## rk4265

DS2006 said:


> After thinking it was impossible, through the kindness of a friend I had the opportunity to buy the lapis yg pave Alhambra bracelet!  I posted a thread with a few more pictures here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes little dreams do come true! Lapis!
> 
> 
> I've mentioned I'd love the 50th anniversary lapis yg pave bracelet on some of my wishlists here, but I knew it would be next to impossible to get since they only made a limited amount of them. I had asked SAs in a couple of locations in the US, and the last answer was that there were no more in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to add something that was kind of funny. When it came last night, I showed my husband and thanked him for the early birthday gift. He said, "That's very nice, but don't you already have one like that?"    I replied, "Yes, I have a different clover bracelet. There are many different colors of gold and stones. This probably won't be the last one you see."
> 
> View attachment 4769413


So gorgeous!!! Congrats


----------



## Croissant

DS2006 said:


> After thinking it was impossible, through the kindness of a friend I had the opportunity to buy the lapis yg pave Alhambra bracelet!  I posted a thread with a few more pictures here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes little dreams do come true! Lapis!
> 
> 
> I've mentioned I'd love the 50th anniversary lapis yg pave bracelet on some of my wishlists here, but I knew it would be next to impossible to get since they only made a limited amount of them. I had asked SAs in a couple of locations in the US, and the last answer was that there were no more in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to add something that was kind of funny. When it came last night, I showed my husband and thanked him for the early birthday gift. He said, "That's very nice, but don't you already have one like that?"    I replied, "Yes, I have a different clover bracelet. There are many different colors of gold and stones. This probably won't be the last one you see."
> 
> View attachment 4769413


wow gorgeous!! and so regal


----------



## lynne_ross

DS2006 said:


> After thinking it was impossible, through the kindness of a friend I had the opportunity to buy the lapis yg pave Alhambra bracelet!  I posted a thread with a few more pictures here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes little dreams do come true! Lapis!
> 
> 
> I've mentioned I'd love the 50th anniversary lapis yg pave bracelet on some of my wishlists here, but I knew it would be next to impossible to get since they only made a limited amount of them. I had asked SAs in a couple of locations in the US, and the last answer was that there were no more in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to add something that was kind of funny. When it came last night, I showed my husband and thanked him for the early birthday gift. He said, "That's very nice, but don't you already have one like that?"    I replied, "Yes, I have a different clover bracelet. There are many different colors of gold and stones. This probably won't be the last one you see."
> 
> View attachment 4769413


It is beautiful! Happy birthday!


----------



## Chanbal

DS2006 said:


> After thinking it was impossible, through the kindness of a friend I had the opportunity to buy the lapis yg pave Alhambra bracelet!  I posted a thread with a few more pictures here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes little dreams do come true! Lapis!
> 
> 
> I've mentioned I'd love the 50th anniversary lapis yg pave bracelet on some of my wishlists here, but I knew it would be next to impossible to get since they only made a limited amount of them. I had asked SAs in a couple of locations in the US, and the last answer was that there were no more in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to add something that was kind of funny. When it came last night, I showed my husband and thanked him for the early birthday gift. He said, "That's very nice, but don't you already have one like that?"    I replied, "Yes, I have a different clover bracelet. There are many different colors of gold and stones. This probably won't be the last one you see."
> 
> View attachment 4769413


It's stunning. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Phoenix123

Happy birthday, @DS2006!  Husbands are funny, aren't they?!  


DS2006 said:


> After thinking it was impossible, through the kindness of a friend I had the opportunity to buy the lapis yg pave Alhambra bracelet!  I posted a thread with a few more pictures here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes little dreams do come true! Lapis!
> 
> 
> I've mentioned I'd love the 50th anniversary lapis yg pave bracelet on some of my wishlists here, but I knew it would be next to impossible to get since they only made a limited amount of them. I had asked SAs in a couple of locations in the US, and the last answer was that there were no more in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to add something that was kind of funny. When it came last night, I showed my husband and thanked him for the early birthday gift. He said, "That's very nice, but don't you already have one like that?"    I replied, "Yes, I have a different clover bracelet. There are many different colors of gold and stones. This probably won't be the last one you see."
> 
> View attachment 4769413


----------



## pigleto972001

Lapis is amazing !!! Congrats ! I saw the matching necklace once and the stones are beautiful!!


----------



## DS2006

Thank you all for your kind comments and likes! It is wonderful that we can share our VCA pieces with others who love it!


----------



## Bee-licious

sugarcherry said:


> I received an email from Van Cleef if I want the book? Im new in VCA, is the book free? Will I get more books in the future even if I did not purchase in the future?


That’s super awesome! I’ve never been offered a book but I would think it’s free. Doesn’t hurt to ask


----------



## DreamingPink

LuckyMe14 said:


> For me it took one day (but I did place a request directly with an SA at Vendôme place, and GMOP which is not hard to get approved). If you need contact information for the SA, let me know.



It's very kind of you! I have the sweetest SA in Paris but I can't visit her due to lockdown


----------



## LuckyMe14

DreamingPink said:


> It's very kind of you! I have the sweetest SA in Paris but I can't visit her due to lockdown


Hopefully you can get there soon!!


----------



## daisychainz

Can someone enlighten me about online stock, do items come back or get replenished little by little? I was planning to buy myself a ring and necklace. The necklace, a sweet butterfly has been out of stock for maybe a month. I am not sure if this is because of covid shutdown and lack of items or if products always come in/out. My second choice ring finally popped up in my size but my first choice ring never has. So do sizes come and go? I was planning to buy them for my birthday but wanted to purchase them together. Any help appreciated, thank you.


----------



## fice16

daisychainz said:


> Can someone enlighten me about online stock, do items come back or get replenished little by little? I was planning to buy myself a ring and necklace. The necklace, a sweet butterfly has been out of stock for maybe a month. I am not sure if this is because of covid shutdown and lack of items or if products always come in/out. My second choice ring finally popped up in my size but my first choice ring never has. So do sizes come and go? I was planning to buy them for my birthday but wanted to purchase them together. Any help appreciated, thank you.



I would recommend you to give a call to the VCA call number on the webpage; it will connect you to a VCA ambassador who has visibility on the product availability.  Two years ago, I purchased my Alhambra WG paved bracelet watch through VCA website with the help of VCA ambassador .  The watch was not listed as available on the website, however, the VCA ambassador placed the order for me and I received order confirmation & the watch shortly after.  Hope it helps, and wish you will receive them for your birthday soon.


----------



## jsmile

I'm heading to vca and buying my first vca. I think I am going to get the mop vintage alahambra necklace and maybe earrings. Can't wait! Do you recommend that the earrings size should also be vintage size? Are the earrings heavy? I have very thick earlobes and some times the posts on earrings are too short. Any comments and feedback would really help as I have set up only an 1 hour appointment and want to be prepared.


----------



## DreamingPink

jsmile said:


> I'm heading to vca and buying my first vca. I think I am going to get the mop vintage alahambra necklace and maybe earrings. Can't wait! Do you recommend that the earrings size should also be vintage size? Are the earrings heavy? I have very thick earlobes and some times the posts on earrings are too short. Any comments and feedback would really help as I have set up only an 1 hour appointment and want to be prepared.



You can always ask VCA to change longer and thinner posts for you, I do that all the time


----------



## nicole0612

jsmile said:


> I'm heading to vca and buying my first vca. I think I am going to get the mop vintage alahambra necklace and maybe earrings. Can't wait! Do you recommend that the earrings size should also be vintage size? Are the earrings heavy? I have very thick earlobes and some times the posts on earrings are too short. Any comments and feedback would really help as I have set up only an 1 hour appointment and want to be prepared.


The posts for the vintage should be long enough, but if you prefer them longer vs shorter or thinner vs thicker there are other posts they can swap then out for. The posts just screw out and they will usually have some alternate sets on hand. This also comes in handy for “first aid” if you bend a post and need a quick fix


----------



## daisychainz

fice16 said:


> I would recommend you to give a call to the VCA call number on the webpage; it will connect you to a VCA ambassador who has visibility on the product availability.  Two years ago, I purchased my Alhambra WG paved bracelet watch through VCA website with the help of VCA ambassador .  The watch was not listed as available on the website, however, the VCA ambassador placed the order for me and I received order confirmation & the watch shortly after.  Hope it helps, and wish you will receive them for your birthday soon.


Thank you! That is a great idea.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Thrilled to finally receive my grey MOP rose gold Vintage Alhambra!!!!! I couldn't get to NYC to pick in person due to pandemic but SA Facetime me and she selected the most beautiful piece! I died! The colors are amazing on both sides!!!
I am over the moon!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thrilled to finally receive my grey MOP rose gold Vintage Alhambra!!!!! I couldn't get to NYC to pick in person due to pandemic but SA Facetime me and she selected the most beautiful piece! I died! The colors are amazing on both sides!!!
> I am over the moon!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772341
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772344
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772345
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772346
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772347


Just drop dead stunning! Please share mod shots!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thrilled to finally receive my grey MOP rose gold Vintage Alhambra!!!!! I couldn't get to NYC to pick in person due to pandemic but SA Facetime me and she selected the most beautiful piece! I died! The colors are amazing on both sides!!!
> I am over the moon!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772341
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772344
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772345
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772346
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772347


Looks gorgeous on your bag too!


----------



## lynne_ross

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thrilled to finally receive my grey MOP rose gold Vintage Alhambra!!!!! I couldn't get to NYC to pick in person due to pandemic but SA Facetime me and she selected the most beautiful piece! I died! The colors are amazing on both sides!!!
> I am over the moon!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772341
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772344
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772345
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772346
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772347


Wow!! Gorgeous


----------



## Phoenix123

jsmile said:


> I'm heading to vca and buying my first vca. I think I am going to get the mop vintage alahambra necklace and maybe earrings. Can't wait! Do you recommend that the earrings size should also be vintage size? Are the earrings heavy? I have very thick earlobes and some times the posts on earrings are too short. Any comments and feedback would really help as I have set up only an 1 hour appointment and want to be prepared.



I have thick lobes too and thought the standard posts would be too short.  But they're ok.  The omega backs really help to support the earrings and keep them in place.


----------



## Alena21

Is it worth getting the guiloche-pave bracelet over just the guiloche one( not pictured here)


----------



## Alena21

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thrilled to finally receive my grey MOP rose gold Vintage Alhambra!!!!! I couldn't get to NYC to pick in person due to pandemic but SA Facetime me and she selected the most beautiful piece! I died! The colors are amazing on both sides!!!
> I am over the moon!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772341
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772344
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772345
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772346
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772347


This is absolutely stunning!
Would you mind posting in the GM0P pendant thread so all the beautiful pics are together and easy to find.


----------



## Phoenix123

Alena21 said:


> Is it worth getting the guiloche-pave bracelet over just the guiloche one( not pictured here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772483



I think it depends on how much you fancy the look of diamonds over solid gold.


----------



## Alena21

Phoenix123 said:


> I think it depends on how much you fancy the look of diamonds over solid gold.


I wear a lot of diamond pave but never mixed. I just like pure diamond pave. My only non-diamond bijoux are from VCA. But the guiloche calls to me...I tried the full pave white gold last year but it looked underwhelming on me...
I think the guilloche is more blingy than the diamond motifs though... Solid gold I don't really wear...but the guilloche is not like any solid gold  jewelry I have seen...


----------



## Phoenix123

Alena21 said:


> I wear a lot of diamond pave but never mixed. I just like pure diamond pave. My only non-diamond bijoux are from VCA. But the guiloche calls to me...I tried the full pave white gold last year but it looked underwhelming on me...
> I think the guilloche is more blingy than the diamond motifs though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772554



I think you've just answered your own question.


----------



## Alena21

Phoenix123 said:


> I think you've just answered your own question.


Haha. I'm still in doubt. I'm not used to no bling at all.
Shall make a separate thread before I buy. The opinions of the ladies here has given me valuableninsight...
By the way tried the guilloche earrings.  The right one was lopsided on me.  I don't have single motif earrings. My piercings are super even on both ears.... what is going on??


----------



## Phoenix123

Alena21 said:


> Haha. I'm still in doubt. I'm not used to no bling at all. By the way tried the guilloche earrings.  The right one was lopsided on me.  I don't have  single motif earrings. My piercings are super even on both ears.... what is going on??



Sounds strange.  I am guessing maybe the posts are not on properly?

Re the bracelet, just keep trying on different pieces (with and without pave) and see how you feel?


----------



## Alena21

Phoenix123 said:


> Sounds strange.  I am guessing maybe the posts are not on properly?
> 
> Re the bracelet, just keep trying on different pieces (with and without pave) and see how you feel?


Yes thinking about it the post on the lopsided one felt too low...


----------



## DS2006

Alena21 said:


> I wear a lot of diamond pave but never mixed. I just like pure diamond pave. My only non-diamond bijoux are from VCA. But the guiloche calls to me...I tried the full pave white gold last year but it looked underwhelming on me...
> I think the guilloche is more blingy than the diamond motifs though... Solid gold I don't really wear...but the guilloche is not like any solid gold  jewelry I have seen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772554



The guilloche is different to me because the motifs are very shiny and brilliant themselves. So if I were buying that one, I'd be fine with all guilloche. I have the lapis and pave, and I think it is far more outstanding with the pave motifs. I have a friend with the onyx pave bracelet, and it is outstanding, too. I love all the current stone bracelets with the pave motifs, unfortunately.   The all guilloche is beautiful alone, although I am sure it is also beautiful with the pave.


----------



## sammix3

Alena21 said:


> Is it worth getting the guiloche-pave bracelet over just the guiloche one( not pictured here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772483


I would get all guilloche since it’s so unique and shiny.  Save the diamonds for another piece!  I wish guilloche came in white gold or rose gold


----------



## nicole0612

Alena21 said:


> Haha. I'm still in doubt. I'm not used to no bling at all.
> Shall make a separate thread before I buy. The opinions of the ladies here has given me valuableninsight...
> By the way tried the guilloche earrings.  The right one was lopsided on me.  I don't have single motif earrings. My piercings are super even on both ears.... what is going on??


My guess about the lopsided earrings despite your symmetrical piercings is that one earring post was positioned in the lower hole option and the other post was in the higher hole option. Otherwise perhaps one post was not screwed in all of the way, causing it to bend slightly when in your ear.


----------



## Alena21

DS2006 said:


> The guilloche is different to me because the motifs are very shiny and brilliant themselves. So if I were buying that one, I'd be fine with all guilloche. I have the lapis and pave, and I think it is far more outstanding with the pave motifs. I have a friend with the onyx pave bracelet, and it is outstanding, too. I love all the current stone bracelets with the pave motifs, unfortunately.   The all guilloche is beautiful alone, although I am sure it is also beautiful with the pave.


I turned down the lapis/,diamond when they offered it to me. Still not sure how I feel about diamonds mixed with semi-precious stones. It might grow on me one day


nicole0612 said:


> My guess about the lopsided earrings despite your symmetrical piercings is that one earring post was positioned in the lower hole option and the other post was in the higher hole option. Otherwise perhaps one post was not screwed in all of the way, causing it to bend slightly when in your ear.


Thank you so much! I'll check about this next time!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thrilled to finally receive my grey MOP rose gold Vintage Alhambra!!!!! I couldn't get to NYC to pick in person due to pandemic but SA Facetime me and she selected the most beautiful piece! I died! The colors are amazing on both sides!!!
> I am over the moon!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772341
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772344
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772345
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772346
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772347


Yaaay!!!! It’s FAAAABULOUS!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## lvjunkyxo

I just purchased my first van cleef five motif bracelet in blue agate! It’s gorgeous however, I never received a cleaning cloth I was told they don’t make any? Is this true? I was literally dumb founded how is that possible? I am a avid collector of fine jewelry and all my purchases have come with some sort of cloth or spray for cleaning. I know this sounds “petty” but seriously! How can you spend almost five thousand dollars for a luxury jewelry item that creates fingerprints and collects dirt and oils and it doesn’t even come with a cloth for cleaning? Am I the only person who can’t believe this? I even called customer service and they told me the same thing and to wash it with soap and water or take it in to the boutique get cleaned. I don’t get it!


----------



## rk4265

lvjunkyxo said:


> I just purchased my first van cleef five motif bracelet in blue agate! It’s gorgeous however, I never received a cleaning cloth I was told they don’t make any? Is this true? I was literally dumb founded how is that possible? I am a avid collector of fine jewelry and all my purchases have come with some sort of cloth or spray for cleaning. I know this sounds “petty” but seriously! How can you spend almost five thousand dollars for a luxury jewelry item that creates fingerprints and collects dirt and oils and it doesn’t even come with a cloth for cleaning? Am I the only person who can’t believe this? I even called customer service and they told me the same thing and to wash it with soap and water or take it in to the boutique get cleaned. I don’t get it! lol


Of course they give you a cleaning kit.


----------



## Meowwu

rk4265 said:


> Of course they give you a cleaning kit.


I never received a cleaning kit and I have bought more than a handful of items from the same SA at the boutique. I always bring my items back for cleaning though.


----------



## rk4265

Meowwu said:


> I never received a cleaning kit and I have bought more than a handful of items from the same SA at the boutique. I always bring my items back for cleaning though.


I don’t know. I always received the little booklet on how to take care of your jewelry and it comes with a cleaning cloth inside


----------



## ShyShy

They do have cleaning cloths but they don’t give it out for each and every purchase.  I’ve received a few in the past but not with every purchase. However if I asked for one, they’d always give it to me.  



lvjunkyxo said:


> I just purchased my first van cleef five motif bracelet in blue agate! It’s gorgeous however, I never received a cleaning cloth I was told they don’t make any? Is this true? I was literally dumb founded how is that possible? I am a avid collector of fine jewelry and all my purchases have come with some sort of cloth or spray for cleaning. I know this sounds “petty” but seriously! How can you spend almost five thousand dollars for a luxury jewelry item that creates fingerprints and collects dirt and oils and it doesn’t even come with a cloth for cleaning? Am I the only person who can’t believe this? I even called customer service and they told me the same thing and to wash it with soap and water or take it in to the boutique get cleaned. I don’t get it!


----------



## JewelryLover101

lvjunkyxo said:


> I just purchased my first van cleef five motif bracelet in blue agate! It’s gorgeous however, I never received a cleaning cloth I was told they don’t make any? Is this true? I was literally dumb founded how is that possible? I am a avid collector of fine jewelry and all my purchases have come with some sort of cloth or spray for cleaning. I know this sounds “petty” but seriously! How can you spend almost five thousand dollars for a luxury jewelry item that creates fingerprints and collects dirt and oils and it doesn’t even come with a cloth for cleaning? Am I the only person who can’t believe this? I even called customer service and they told me the same thing and to wash it with soap and water or take it in to the boutique get cleaned. I don’t get it!


Did you buy online? They stick to the storyline of VCA doesn’t make cleaning cloths. This isn’t true, though, as I have received a large black cleaning cloth from my boutique SA. Seems to just depend on where you buy.


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thrilled to finally receive my grey MOP rose gold Vintage Alhambra!!!!! I couldn't get to NYC to pick in person due to pandemic but SA Facetime me and she selected the most beautiful piece! I died! The colors are amazing on both sides!!!
> I am over the moon!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772341
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772344
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772345
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772346
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772347


You hit a home-run with this one!  Absolutely fantastic iridescence!  GORGEOUS!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## lvjunkyxo

JewelryLover101 said:


> Did you buy online? They stick to the storyline of VCA doesn’t make cleaning cloths. This isn’t true, though, as I have received a large black cleaning cloth from my boutique SA. Seems to just depend on where you buy.


I bought it at the boutique yesterday and it’s actually out getting sized right now. I was making a big stink of it at the store she literally said they don’t make any I even offered to buy one!!! I then proceeded to call customer service when I left the store and they told me no they do not make any like what kind of service is this? I am so disappointed really it’s totally not normal to be spending all this money and to get different answers on a little cleaning cloth? Is this for real when I go and pick up my bracelet I’m REALLY going to make a stink about it because how can you just flat out lie like that ??! Terrible terrible service


----------



## mfa777

lvjunkyxo said:


> I bought it at the boutique yesterday and it’s actually out getting sized right now. I was making a big stink of it at the store she literally said they don’t make any I even offered to buy one!!! I then proceeded to call customer service when I left the store and they told me no they do not make any like what kind of service is this? I am so disappointed really it’s totally not normal to be spending all this money and to get different answers on a little cleaning cloth? Is this for real when I go and pick up my bracelet I’m REALLY going to make a stink about it because how can you just flat out lie like that ??! Terrible terrible service





Show them this picture of non-existent cleaning cloth


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> You hit a home-run with this one!  Absolutely fantastic iridescence!  GORGEOUS!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!


Thanks Hope!! I am now officially shopping at the 5th Ave boutique! The stock is amazing and the SA I was referred to is THE BEST!


----------



## lvjunkyxo

mfa87 said:


> Show them this picture of non-existent cleaning cloth


Perfect thank you!!!


----------



## DS2006

@lvjunkyxo  I have only received a cleaning cloth with one purchase, and I have bought from 3 different boutiques. If you don't get one, just get a microfiber cleaning cloth for glasses. I am not able to post a link, but if you search those 4 words at the end of my last sentence on Amazon, you'll see an option that has over 16k reviews.


----------



## sammix3

Does anyone know if VCA inside NM gives gifts such as the coffee table book?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sammix3 said:


> Does anyone know if VCA inside NM gives gifts such as the coffee table book?


Yes they do dear. I received one.


----------



## sammix3

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes they do dear. I received one.


That’s good to know.  Do you know if they have any type of other gifts?


----------



## lvjunkyxo

DS2006 said:


> @lvjunkyxo  I have only received a cleaning cloth with one purchase, and I have bought from 3 different boutiques. If you don't get one, just get a microfiber cleaning cloth for glasses. I am not able to post a link, but if you search those 4 words at the end of my last sentence on Amazon, you'll see an option that has over 16k reviews.


Great Thank you so much


----------



## sugarcherry

I sent my vintage alhambra necklace for adjustment, hoping they will not close their workshop during covid19 rising again.
I hope they will include a pouch when they sent it back. They did not send me pouch and cleaning cloth when I bought it online.


----------



## DS2006

sugarcherry said:


> I sent my vintage alhambra necklace for adjustment, hoping they will not close their workshop during covid19 rising again.
> I hope they will include a pouch when they sent it back. They did not send me pouch and cleaning cloth when I bought it online.



Please don't just hope. You must ask whoever you sent the bracelet to for adjustment and tell them you did not receive those with your online order.


----------



## JewelryLover101

sugarcherry said:


> I sent my vintage alhambra necklace for adjustment, hoping they will not close their workshop during covid19 rising again.
> I hope they will include a pouch when they sent it back. They did not send me pouch and cleaning cloth when I bought it online.


I have found the online service to be subpar lately. They will never give a cleaning cloth - they always say that VCA does not make cleaning cloths and the little black suede/micro fiber topper that comes in the jewelry box is all they have. They typically will give out jewelry pouches. However, I have been requesting one for months now, and it is always a different story - first their office is still closed then they ran out. I understand that COVID may impact supply chains, but then just say that. It is impossible to get a consistent answer from them. If you have a boutique SA, I would reach out to them as they seem to be more willing to please.


----------



## hollyyih

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thrilled to finally receive my grey MOP rose gold Vintage Alhambra!!!!! I couldn't get to NYC to pick in person due to pandemic but SA Facetime me and she selected the most beautiful piece! I died! The colors are amazing on both sides!!!
> I am over the moon!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772341
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772344
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772345
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772346
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772347


So pretty! Hopefully mine is as beautiful as yours. It was hard to choose with a short video since I also can’t go into the store where I’m located right now.


----------



## pigleto972001

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thrilled to finally receive my grey MOP rose gold Vintage Alhambra!!!!! I couldn't get to NYC to pick in person due to pandemic but SA Facetime me and she selected the most beautiful piece! I died! The colors are amazing on both sides!!!
> I am over the moon!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772341
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772344
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772345
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772346
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772347



hubbahubba. Please share deets on your grey Birkin too !


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hollyyih said:


> So pretty! Hopefully mine is as beautiful as yours. It was hard to choose with a short video since I also can’t go into the store where I’m located right now.


Awww thank you!!! I hope so too. I was very specific in describing what I wanted to see in the stone. I told her that if she can't find that in the batch they received that I'd wait for more to come in... hopefully you were able to do the same...
I agree it is very hard to make a choice in Facetime or pics.  I could see "flashes" of color every now and then as she tried to show me but in the end I just had to trust that what she was describing was actually there hahahah
Good luck and can't wait to see your new beauty!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

pigleto972001 said:


> hubbahubba. Please share deets on your grey Birkin too !


Thank you dear! She is a B25 in Etain with rose gold hardware


----------



## MissAnnette

Hi everyone...was there a price increase that I somehow missed? I was browsing online earlier in the week and decided to get an item, only to come back today and see that the price went up by $700.......


----------



## innerpeace85

MissAnnette said:


> Hi everyone...was there a price increase that I somehow missed? I was browsing online earlier in the week and decided to get an item, only to come back today and see that the price went up by $700.......


Please check the country on the website


----------



## cafecreme15

MissAnnette said:


> Hi everyone...was there a price increase that I somehow missed? I was browsing online earlier in the week and decided to get an item, only to come back today and see that the price went up by $700.......


It probably switches to Canadian dollars. That happens sometimes! There’s been no price increase in the US.


----------



## cafecreme15

I was able to make an appointment to shop in store today, and it was so nice to be back! Of course there was no coffee, tea, champagne, chocolates, etc. but there really is no substitute for going to the boutique to try things on.

For the last few months I had been thinking I wanted to place a SO for 5 motif Alhambra GMOP bracelet in YG. I had never tried on GMOP before, so I wanted to try on some of the GMOP jewelry in the main collection to see how it looked on me. First I was able to try on the GMOP and diamond alternating bracelet in rose gold.

Aside from the fact that I don’t care for rose gold in my skin tone, I wasn’t really wowed by the gray. I thought maybe because this particular one didn’t have the iridescence, but I looked at a few others and they appeared equally flat. Those pave diamonds sure are stunning though!

While I was there I decided to also try on the classic MOP bracelet in YG as a sort of baseline. And wouldn’t you know it I think it suited me a lot better than the gray, which seemed a bit dark for my skin tone. Needless to say I was pretty shocked since I had my heart set on the gray for so long. I would save a lot of money and time if I went with the white as well. Would love to hear what you all think please?


----------



## Croissant

cafecreme15 said:


> I was able to make an appointment to shop in store today, and it was so nice to be back! Of course there was no coffee, tea, champagne, chocolates, etc. but there really is no substitute for going to the boutique to try things on.
> 
> For the last few months I had been thinking I wanted to place a SO for 5 motif Alhambra GMOP bracelet in YG. I had never tried on GMOP before, so I wanted to try on some of the GMOP jewelry in the main collection to see how it looked on me. First I was able to try on the GMOP and diamond alternating bracelet in rose gold.
> 
> Aside from the fact that I don’t care for rose gold in my skin tone, I wasn’t really wowed by the gray. I thought maybe because this particular one didn’t have the iridescence, but I looked at a few others and they appeared equally flat. Those pave diamonds sure are stunning though!
> 
> While I was there I decided to also try on the classic MOP bracelet in YG as a sort of baseline. And wouldn’t you know it I think it suited me a lot better than the gray, which seemed a bit dark for my skin tone. Needless to say I was pretty shocked since I had my heart set on the gray for so long. I would save a lot of money and time if I went with the white as well. Would love to hear what you all think please?
> 
> View attachment 4777498
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777521
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777522


i think that gray color is gorgeous and looks really sophisticated on you. white mop is so ubiquitous. these are just my opinions though. what about the jade you liked? can they do that one for you?


----------



## cafecreme15

Croissant said:


> i think that gray color is gorgeous and looks really sophisticated on you. white mop is so ubiquitous. these are just my opinions though. what about the jade you liked? can they do that one for you?


Thanks so much! I admit I’m concerned about the prevalence of the white (though tbh I don’t see them all that often where I am, whereas every other person seems to have at least one Cartier love!), but am debating if that should be a reason to go for the gray?


----------



## Croissant

cafecreme15 said:


> Thanks so much! I admit I’m concerned about the prevalence of the white (though tbh I don’t see them all that often where I am, whereas every other person seems to have at least one Cartier love!), but am debating if that should be a reason to go for the gray?


are you also in ny? i think i remember a photo and asking you that before. if so, yes, its like a "casual" uniform here- 2 love bracelets and an apple watch.


----------



## cafecreme15

Croissant said:


> are you also in ny? i think i remember a photo and asking you that before. if so, yes, its like a "casual" uniform here- 2 love bracelets and an apple watch.


I am! I am always surprised that I do not see more VCA 5 motif bracelets around here. Lord knows I’m always on the lookout!


----------



## luckylove

cafecreme15 said:


> Thanks so much! I admit I’m concerned about the prevalence of the white (though tbh I don’t see them all that often where I am, whereas every other person seems to have at least one Cartier love!), but am debating if that should be a reason to go for the gray?



I have to say the white looks beautiful on your skin tone; it absolutely glows on you! I also found the gray to fall a bit flat on me in the rose gold. I am still holding out hope that I will find one with the right tone and iridescence for me, but if I don't that's ok too! I do think the white is stunning on you and wouldn't hesitate to add that at some point!


----------



## Croissant

cafecreme15 said:


> I am! I am always surprised that I do not see more VCA 5 motif bracelets around here. Lord knows I’m always on the lookout!


i can't wait to be able to go in and exchange my items and try on new ones. technically the store closest to me is the one on 5th ave. but i have a much closer relationship with the one further downtown.


----------



## Croissant

cafecreme15 said:


> I am! I am always surprised that I do not see more VCA 5 motif bracelets around here. Lord knows I’m always on the lookout!


the most prevalent VCA i see on the streets are vintage pave earrings. they are all over the upper east side.


----------



## PinkWasabi

Hello is there anyone here who can help me authenticate his turquoise bracelet?  The other 3 I have I know are but the turquoise one I got without any paperwork.  Does anyone here have a VCA turquoise piece that can tell me? The chain links just look thinner and not as substantial as the other pieces. TIA


----------



## DS2006

cafecreme15 said:


> I was able to make an appointment to shop in store today, and it was so nice to be back! Of course there was no coffee, tea, champagne, chocolates, etc. but there really is no substitute for going to the boutique to try things on.
> 
> For the last few months I had been thinking I wanted to place a SO for 5 motif Alhambra GMOP bracelet in YG. I had never tried on GMOP before, so I wanted to try on some of the GMOP jewelry in the main collection to see how it looked on me. First I was able to try on the GMOP and diamond alternating bracelet in rose gold.
> 
> Aside from the fact that I don’t care for rose gold in my skin tone, I wasn’t really wowed by the gray. I thought maybe because this particular one didn’t have the iridescence, but I looked at a few others and they appeared equally flat. Those pave diamonds sure are stunning though!
> 
> While I was there I decided to also try on the classic MOP bracelet in YG as a sort of baseline. And wouldn’t you know it I think it suited me a lot better than the gray, which seemed a bit dark for my skin tone. Needless to say I was pretty shocked since I had my heart set on the gray for so long. I would save a lot of money and time if I went with the white as well. Would love to hear what you all think please?
> 
> View attachment 4777498
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777521



I was really interested in your post because I have both white and gray mop on my wishlist. Of course I have tried on the white mop before, but I have not tried on the gray/pg.  I did try solid pg before in VA and hated it on my skin which is pretty pink. What I think is that the white mop is an awesome piece to have, and I would wear it a LOT in the spring and summer. I honestly would have to figure out clothes to wear with gray/pg! Maybe all black?? I never wear gray! lol! Honestly, I think white mop would be a classic staple like a tennis bracelet. Fortunately, where I live I almost never see a VCA piece, so I likely won't run into anyone with the same bracelet here. I will get the mop in wg, though, because it looks best on me. For you, I can tell you weren't in love with the gray/pg, so do not get it. Get the white or something else!


----------



## DS2006

PinkWasabi said:


> Hello is there anyone here who can help me authenticate his turquoise bracelet?  The other 3 I have I know are but the turquoise one I got without any paperwork.  Does anyone here have a VCA turquoise piece that can tell me? The chain links just look thinner and not as substantial as the other pieces. TIA
> 
> View attachment 4777561
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777562



We are not allowed to authenticate here.  The chain is more the style of your lapis one. You'll need to use a real authenticator who would know the years that certain chain styles were used. I personally wouldn't buy second hand without the original paperwork.


----------



## Croissant

PinkWasabi said:


> Hello is there anyone here who can help me authenticate his turquoise bracelet?  The other 3 I have I know are but the turquoise one I got without any paperwork.  Does anyone here have a VCA turquoise piece that can tell me? The chain links just look thinner and not as substantial as the other pieces. TIA
> 
> View attachment 4777561
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777562


not sure we are allowed to analyze here but i agree the links on both the turquoise and even the lapis look thinner/less substantial.


----------



## cafecreme15

luckylove said:


> I have to say the white looks beautiful on your skin tone; it absolutely glows on you! I also found the gray to fall a bit flat on me in the rose gold. I am still holding out hope that I will find one with the right tone and iridescence for me, but if I don't that's ok too! I do think the white is stunning on you and wouldn't hesitate to add that at some point!


Thanks so much! Both the SA and I also thought the white was more flattering on me. But it threw me for a loop because I’ve wanted the gray for so long that I have to think about it more. I was trying to look past the rose gold but it was difficult, and even still the gray just did not pop on me. 


Croissant said:


> i can't wait to be able to go in and exchange my items and try on new ones. technically the store closest to me is the one on 5th ave. but i have a much closer relationship with the one further downtown.


Is downtown not open at all? The one on 5th is curbside and by appointment only. 


Croissant said:


> the most prevalent VCA i see on the streets are vintage pave earrings. they are all over the upper east side.


I know what you mean! For good reason though, they’re stunning


----------



## hollyyih

I asked for iride


Israeli_Flava said:


> Awww thank you!!! I hope so too. I was very specific in describing what I wanted to see in the stone. I told her that if she can't find that in the batch they received that I'd wait for more to come in... hopefully you were able to do the same...
> I agree it is very hard to make a choice in Facetime or pics.  I could see "flashes" of color every now and then as she tried to show me but in the end I just had to trust that what she was describing was actually there hahahah
> Good luck and can't wait to see your new beauty!



thanks hopefully will get it soon. I asked for iridescent with more green and purple tones so crossing my fingers!


----------



## EpiFanatic

cafecreme15 said:


> I was able to make an appointment to shop in store today, and it was so nice to be back! Of course there was no coffee, tea, champagne, chocolates, etc. but there really is no substitute for going to the boutique to try things on.
> 
> For the last few months I had been thinking I wanted to place a SO for 5 motif Alhambra GMOP bracelet in YG. I had never tried on GMOP before, so I wanted to try on some of the GMOP jewelry in the main collection to see how it looked on me. First I was able to try on the GMOP and diamond alternating bracelet in rose gold.
> 
> Aside from the fact that I don’t care for rose gold in my skin tone, I wasn’t really wowed by the gray. I thought maybe because this particular one didn’t have the iridescence, but I looked at a few others and they appeared equally flat. Those pave diamonds sure are stunning though!
> 
> While I was there I decided to also try on the classic MOP bracelet in YG as a sort of baseline. And wouldn’t you know it I think it suited me a lot better than the gray, which seemed a bit dark for my skin tone. Needless to say I was pretty shocked since I had my heart set on the gray for so long. I would save a lot of money and time if I went with the white as well. Would love to hear what you all think please?
> 
> View attachment 4777498
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777521
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777522


Trust your gut and your heart. If you aren’t moved by the GMOP then you just aren’t. Do you have carnelian or blue agate?  I think both of those would look stunning on you. Or onyx.  I like the WMOP but that doesn’t scream “you have to buy this” either.


----------



## cafecreme15

EpiFanatic said:


> Trust your gut and your heart. If you aren’t moved by the GMOP then you just aren’t. Do you have carnelian or blue agate?  I think both of those would look stunning on you. Or onyx.  I like the WMOP but that doesn’t scream “you have to buy this” either.


This would be my first 5 motif. Since I envision this in my every day stack I was hoping to do a neutral like GMOP, MOP or even tiger eye. I’ll have to try that one too the next time I go in. I tried to keep it to the minimum since everything I tried on had to go into quarantine for 2 days after. But because you always have to plan multiple steps ahead with VCA, I did try on the 10 motif MOP. The SA suggested if I get the 5 motif now and 10 motif later I could always extend to make it 15, though realistically I don’t know how much I’d do that because I don’t love long necklaces.


----------



## BlingItOn

cafecreme15 said:


> This would be my first 5 motif. Since I envision this in my every day stack I was hoping to do a neutral like GMOP, MOP or even tiger eye. I’ll have to try that one too the next time I go in. I tried to keep it to the minimum since everything I tried on had to go into quarantine for 2 days after. But because you always have to plan multiple steps ahead with VCA, I did try on the 10 motif MOP. The SA suggested if I get the 5 motif now and 10 motif later I could always extend to make it 15, though realistically I don’t know how much I’d do that because I don’t love long necklaces.
> 
> View attachment 4777683


I think this is so lovely on you! Perfect with your skin tone and hair.


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> This would be my first 5 motif. Since I envision this in my every day stack I was hoping to do a neutral like GMOP, MOP or even tiger eye. I’ll have to try that one too the next time I go in. I tried to keep it to the minimum since everything I tried on had to go into quarantine for 2 days after. But because you always have to plan multiple steps ahead with VCA, I did try on the 10 motif MOP. The SA suggested if I get the 5 motif now and 10 motif later I could always extend to make it 15, though realistically I don’t know how much I’d do that because I don’t love long necklaces.
> 
> View attachment 4777683


This is lovely on you and such a classic piece. Would you consider saving a little longer and adding the 10 motif next instead of the 5? You could get a lot of use out of it I think.


----------



## innerpeace85

cafecreme15 said:


> This would be my first 5 motif. Since I envision this in my every day stack I was hoping to do a neutral like GMOP, MOP or even tiger eye. I’ll have to try that one too the next time I go in. I tried to keep it to the minimum since everything I tried on had to go into quarantine for 2 days after. But because you always have to plan multiple steps ahead with VCA, I did try on the 10 motif MOP. The SA suggested if I get the 5 motif now and 10 motif later I could always extend to make it 15, though realistically I don’t know how much I’d do that because I don’t love long necklaces.
> 
> View attachment 4777683


MOP looks stunning on you! Are you open to getting 10 motif necklace  instead of 5 motif bracelet? I have seen pics of 10 motif being wrapped twice and worn as a bracelet.


----------



## PinkWasabi

DS2006 said:


> We are not allowed to authenticate here.  The chain is more the style of your lapis one. You'll need to use a real authenticator who would know the years that certain chain styles were used. I personally wouldn't buy second hand without the original paperwork.


Okay thank you so much


----------



## DS2006

cafecreme15 said:


> This would be my first 5 motif. Since I envision this in my every day stack I was hoping to do a neutral like GMOP, MOP or even tiger eye. I’ll have to try that one too the next time I go in. I tried to keep it to the minimum since everything I tried on had to go into quarantine for 2 days after. But because you always have to plan multiple steps ahead with VCA, I did try on the 10 motif MOP. The SA suggested if I get the 5 motif now and 10 motif later I could always extend to make it 15, though realistically I don’t know how much I’d do that because I don’t love long necklaces.
> 
> View attachment 4777683



 LOVE the white mop in yg on you! You maybe didn't see my reply on the other page, but I think I'd personally get so much more wear out of white than gray/pg, especially in the summer!  You didn't LOVE the gray/pg, so definitely don't get it!


----------



## EpiFanatic

cafecreme15 said:


> This would be my first 5 motif. Since I envision this in my every day stack I was hoping to do a neutral like GMOP, MOP or even tiger eye. I’ll have to try that one too the next time I go in. I tried to keep it to the minimum since everything I tried on had to go into quarantine for 2 days after. But because you always have to plan multiple steps ahead with VCA, I did try on the 10 motif MOP. The SA suggested if I get the 5 motif now and 10 motif later I could always extend to make it 15, though realistically I don’t know how much I’d do that because I don’t love long necklaces.
> 
> View attachment 4777683


I like it better in this pic on your neck. MOP looks good on your skin. A very soft and pretty look, and neutral as well.


----------



## cafecreme15

DS2006 said:


> I was really interested in your post because I have both white and gray mop on my wishlist. Of course I have tried on the white mop before, but I have not tried on the gray/pg.  I did try solid pg before in VA and hated it on my skin which is pretty pink. What I think is that the white mop is an awesome piece to have, and I would wear it a LOT in the spring and summer. I honestly would have to figure out clothes to wear with gray/pg! Maybe all black?? I never wear gray! lol! Honestly, I think white mop would be a classic staple like a tennis bracelet. Fortunately, where I live I almost never see a VCA piece, so I likely won't run into anyone with the same bracelet here. I will get the mop in wg, though, because it looks best on me. For you, I can tell you weren't in love with the gray/pg, so do not get it. Get the white or something else!


This is a good point! I think in YG the GMOP might seem to “go” with a bit more (but at these prices we should be able to wear with anything, right??) Pink gold is definitely NOT my friend. It looks so coppery - not flattering at all. I was trying to look past the pink gold on the GMOP bracelet but the stone wasn’t singing to me either.


nicole0612 said:


> This is lovely on you and such a classic piece. Would you consider saving a little longer and adding the 10 motif next instead of the 5? You could get a lot of use out of it I think.





innerpeace85 said:


> MOP looks stunning on you! Are you open to getting 10 motif necklace  instead of 5 motif bracelet? I have seen pics of 10 motif being wrapped twice and worn as a bracelet.





DS2006 said:


> LOVE the white mop in yg on you! You maybe didn't see my reply on the other page, but I think I'd personally get so much more wear out of white than gray/pg, especially in the summer!  You didn't LOVE the gray/pg, so definitely don't get it!





EpiFanatic said:


> I like it better in this pic on your neck. MOP looks good on your skin. A very soft and pretty look, and neutral as well.


Thank you so much, all! I’m thinking maybe the bracelet (I’m in the process of building a stack and trying to stay focused on this) and a pair of earrings for the rest of this year, and then maybe a 10 motif for 2021. So I guess the answer is, as my dad always says, to get them both!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

cafecreme15 said:


> This would be my first 5 motif. Since I envision this in my every day stack I was hoping to do a neutral like GMOP, MOP or even tiger eye. I’ll have to try that one too the next time I go in. I tried to keep it to the minimum since everything I tried on had to go into quarantine for 2 days after. But because you always have to plan multiple steps ahead with VCA, I did try on the 10 motif MOP. The SA suggested if I get the 5 motif now and 10 motif later I could always extend to make it 15, though realistically I don’t know how much I’d do that because I don’t love long necklaces.
> 
> View attachment 4777683



Love the Look!! Doing my part with my pieces!


----------



## Candy_landy

cafecreme15 said:


> I was able to make an appointment to shop in store today, and it was so nice to be back! Of course there was no coffee, tea, champagne, chocolates, etc. but there really is no substitute for going to the boutique to try things on.
> 
> For the last few months I had been thinking I wanted to place a SO for 5 motif Alhambra GMOP bracelet in YG. I had never tried on GMOP before, so I wanted to try on some of the GMOP jewelry in the main collection to see how it looked on me. First I was able to try on the GMOP and diamond alternating bracelet in rose gold.
> 
> Aside from the fact that I don’t care for rose gold in my skin tone, I wasn’t really wowed by the gray. I thought maybe because this particular one didn’t have the iridescence, but I looked at a few others and they appeared equally flat. Those pave diamonds sure are stunning though!
> 
> While I was there I decided to also try on the classic MOP bracelet in YG as a sort of baseline. And wouldn’t you know it I think it suited me a lot better than the gray, which seemed a bit dark for my skin tone. Needless to say I was pretty shocked since I had my heart set on the gray for so long. I would save a lot of money and time if I went with the white as well. Would love to hear what you all think please?
> 
> View attachment 4777498
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777521
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777522


My first bracelet was MOP and it is the most versatile for me. I think you should really like GMOP before to buy it, given its price. In any case both of them look nice on you


----------



## pigleto972001

I have the alternating pave and grey mop and my grey mop is a bit more iridescent. Agree the one in your pic is a little more flat.

The white one is very pretty on you ! Interestingly I have the white mop white gold and it looks on the flat side on me.
White mop w yellow gold is quite lovely !


----------



## cafecreme15

pigleto972001 said:


> I have the alternating pave and grey mop and my grey mop is a bit more iridescent. Agree the one in your pic is a little more flat.
> 
> The white one is very pretty on you ! Interestingly I have the white mop white gold and it looks on the flat side on me.
> White mop w yellow gold is quite lovely !
> 
> View attachment 4778136


The GMOP looks stunning on you! And pink gold looks so much better on you than it does on me. I think I would love the GMOP on me with more iridescence but the problem is they can’t guarantee how iridescent it would be if I did the SO. The idea of paying all that money and waiting all that time and then it arriving and looking flat is just...ugh. I even looked at 3 different of the bracelets in the boutique and they all looked equally flat, so that got me wondering how common is it really to have the iridescence.


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes I understand !! I wondered how a 5 or 10 motif gmop would look ... I think some of the tpf crew have those. Maybe they can comment  I think the single grey mop pendant also has variations but also pink gold. Ultimately it’s what you love that matters. I never thought I’d like the yellow gold 10 motif but when I tried it I really loved it


----------



## allure244

cafecreme15 said:


> I was able to make an appointment to shop in store today, and it was so nice to be back! Of course there was no coffee, tea, champagne, chocolates, etc. but there really is no substitute for going to the boutique to try things on.
> 
> For the last few months I had been thinking I wanted to place a SO for 5 motif Alhambra GMOP bracelet in YG. I had never tried on GMOP before, so I wanted to try on some of the GMOP jewelry in the main collection to see how it looked on me. First I was able to try on the GMOP and diamond alternating bracelet in rose gold.
> 
> Aside from the fact that I don’t care for rose gold in my skin tone, I wasn’t really wowed by the gray. I thought maybe because this particular one didn’t have the iridescence, but I looked at a few others and they appeared equally flat. Those pave diamonds sure are stunning though!
> 
> While I was there I decided to also try on the classic MOP bracelet in YG as a sort of baseline. And wouldn’t you know it I think it suited me a lot better than the gray, which seemed a bit dark for my skin tone. Needless to say I was pretty shocked since I had my heart set on the gray for so long. I would save a lot of money and time if I went with the white as well. Would love to hear what you all think please?
> 
> View attachment 4777498
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777521
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777522


I can relate to what you are feeling.
I love the idea of grey MOP and had even purchased the grey MOP holiday pendant back in 2014? sight unseen from a Neiman Marcus out of state. As soon as I put it on I was disappointed as I felt like the grey MOP fell flat on me as did the rose gold. I ended up returning it. I have a lot of pink undertones in my skin and felt the stone and rose gold blended into my skin too much. But white MOP and yellow gold really pops on me. I feel like the grey MOP on you is pretty and subtle but it doesn’t glow or stand out on your skin tone as much as the white MOP yellow gold. I love both the bracelet and necklace on you and hope you will get those. White MOP is so easy to match and I often wear this vintage Alhambra bracelet and I think you would get so much wear out of it too. 
Wanted to also mention that the idea of grey MOP still intrigued me when the recent pendant came out. I thought maybe a few years back the grey mop pendant I tried just didn’t have enough iridescence or the right flashes of color that would stand out against my skin (maybe I needed more green flashes than pink?). Anyhow, I tried on another pendant just to make sure and even my SA agreed it didn’t do much for me. The white MOP, onyx, carnelian and turquoise pendants I have just look better against my pinkish skin tone. Maybe you can try other stones also to see how you like them against your skin tone


----------



## milodrinker

cafecreme15 said:


> I was able to make an appointment to shop in store today, and it was so nice to be back! Of course there was no coffee, tea, champagne, chocolates, etc. but there really is no substitute for going to the boutique to try things on.
> 
> For the last few months I had been thinking I wanted to place a SO for 5 motif Alhambra GMOP bracelet in YG. I had never tried on GMOP before, so I wanted to try on some of the GMOP jewelry in the main collection to see how it looked on me. First I was able to try on the GMOP and diamond alternating bracelet in rose gold.
> 
> Aside from the fact that I don’t care for rose gold in my skin tone, I wasn’t really wowed by the gray. I thought maybe because this particular one didn’t have the iridescence, but I looked at a few others and they appeared equally flat. Those pave diamonds sure are stunning though!
> 
> While I was there I decided to also try on the classic MOP bracelet in YG as a sort of baseline. And wouldn’t you know it I think it suited me a lot better than the gray, which seemed a bit dark for my skin tone. Needless to say I was pretty shocked since I had my heart set on the gray for so long. I would save a lot of money and time if I went with the white as well. Would love to hear what you all think please?
> 
> View attachment 4777498
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777521
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777522



WMOP looks better on you!


----------



## Bee-licious

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thrilled to finally receive my grey MOP rose gold Vintage Alhambra!!!!! I couldn't get to NYC to pick in person due to pandemic but SA Facetime me and she selected the most beautiful piece! I died! The colors are amazing on both sides!!!
> I am over the moon!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772341
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772344
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772345
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772346
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772347


Mod shots please! Your skin tone looks like mine and I’m eagerly waiting for my SA to get me mine too so I will live vicariously through you for now


----------



## lulu-47

Hi all,
I’ve never posted here before but have been a long time lurker....
I recently purchased a single motif vintage pendant in hammered gold and looking at this forum was so helpful in helping me make up my mind. I went with the hammered yellow gold 
I put my necklace on today and noticed a very small gap in the link next to the clasp. None of the other links have a gap.
It is a tiny gap but I just want to check if this is normal? Does anyone else with a vintage pendant have this gap too? The necklace is genuine and purchased from a VCA boutique.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

lulu-47 said:


> Hi all,
> I’ve never posted here before but have been a long time lurker....
> I recently purchased a single motif vintage pendant in hammered gold and looking at this forum was so helpful in helping me make up my mind. I went with the hammered yellow gold
> I put my necklace on today and noticed a very small gap in the link next to the clasp. None of the other links have a gap.
> It is a tiny gap but I just want to check if this is normal? Does anyone else with a vintage pendant have this gap too? The necklace is genuine and purchased from a VCA boutique.
> View attachment 4778939
> View attachment 4778939


I would bring it back to the boutique. The piece needs to be soldered shut. They may either exchange or send it to repairs (depending on how long you’ve had it).


----------



## lulu-47

AntiqueShopper said:


> I would bring it back to the boutique. The piece needs to be soldered shut. They may either exchange or send it to repairs (depending on how long you’ve had it).


Thanks AntiqueShopper.
I’ve only had it for a couple of weeks so hopefully this should be quite straightforward! Hopefully they can exchange it. I love the necklace so much and don’t want to be without it whilst it goes in for repairs, especially as I imagine they might be backlogged at the moment.
I guess I was just worried and wanted to check that it wasn’t normal just in case the SA says otherwise and I’m stuck with a sub standard necklace.
P.S. Sorry for the double photo, I’m new at this!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> This would be my first 5 motif. Since I envision this in my every day stack I was hoping to do a neutral like GMOP, MOP or even tiger eye. I’ll have to try that one too the next time I go in. I tried to keep it to the minimum since everything I tried on had to go into quarantine for 2 days after. But because you always have to plan multiple steps ahead with VCA, I did try on the 10 motif MOP. The SA suggested if I get the 5 motif now and 10 motif later I could always extend to make it 15, though realistically I don’t know how much I’d do that because I don’t love long necklaces.
> 
> View attachment 4777683



honestly I LOVE this combo on you. If you can wear and and you love it, that’s what you should go for. I spent so much time trying to convince myself that it was all my imagination that certain things didn’t quite work on me...but the you put the right thing on and you KNOW it’s right. And WMOP is classic and easy and goes with anything. Lol I’ve had SAs make me try a wmop piece on, take one look at me and then make me take it off. Of course if it doesn’t make your heart sing, try something else (there’s always something to love at VCA) I’ll bet the guilloche would be stunning on you as well....but if you are questioning gmop on you now, you might second guess yourself down the road.


----------



## Alena21

allure244 said:


> I can relate to what you are feeling.
> I love the idea of grey MOP and had even purchased the grey MOP holiday pendant back in 2014? sight unseen from a Neiman Marcus out of state. As soon as I put it on I was disappointed as I felt like the grey MOP fell flat on me as did the rose gold. I ended up returning it. I have a lot of pink undertones in my skin and felt the stone and rose gold blended into my skin too much. But white MOP and yellow gold really pops on me. I feel like the grey MOP on you is pretty and subtle but it doesn’t glow or stand out on your skin tone as much as the white MOP yellow gold. I love both the bracelet and necklace on you and hope you will get those. White MOP is so easy to match and I often wear this vintage Alhambra bracelet and I think you would get so much wear out of it too.
> Wanted to also mention that the idea of grey MOP still intrigued me when the recent pendant came out. I thought maybe a few years back the grey mop pendant I tried just didn’t have enough iridescence or the right flashes of color that would stand out against my skin (maybe I needed more green flashes than pink?). Anyhow, I tried on another pendant just to make sure and even my SA agreed it didn’t do much for me. The white MOP, onyx, carnelian and turquoise pendants I have just look better against my pinkish skin tone. Maybe you can try other stones also to see how you like them against your skin tone


+1. Skipped on the new GMOP despite vibrant iridescence. Pink gold just blends on me.  Especially if it is a tiny border of gold. I like PG on more substantial items like watches. They look more subtle and feminine rather than the bling of the yellow gold which is too striking and even loud sometimes on me...


----------



## MissAnnette

cafecreme15 said:


> It probably switches to Canadian dollars. That happens sometimes! There’s been no price increase in the US.



Thank you! I checked again and you were spot on, it switched to Canadian dollars lol! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## cafecreme15

Notorious Pink said:


> honestly I LOVE this combo on you. If you can wear and and you love it, that’s what you should go for. I spent so much time trying to convince myself that it was all my imagination that certain things didn’t quite work on me...but the you put the right thing on and you KNOW it’s right. And WMOP is classic and easy and goes with anything. Lol I’ve had SAs make me try a wmop piece on, take one look at me and then make me take it off. Of course if it doesn’t make your heart sing, try something else (there’s always something to love at VCA) I’ll bet the guilloche would be stunning on you as well....but if you are questioning gmop on you now, you might second guess yourself down the road.


Thank you! I think I'm definitely leaning toward the WMOP at this point! Just goes to show the importance of trying on everything before making a decision. The SA actually pulled a guilloche bracelet as well (just looked at and didnt try on so it didn't have to go into quarantine), but cautioned against it as a bracelet due to its tendency to scratch easily and its inability to be repaired once damaged. The guilloche was stunning in person but probably not the best option for my bull in a china shop clumsiness. Would love as a necklace or earrings one day.


----------



## Alena21

Beware when you wear your 2 or 3 motif earrings with the mask on. My 2 motif earring dropped off my ear yesterday.  Thankfully it fell down my neck so no harm done!
Back to stud earrings for the time being for me.


----------



## nicole0612

Alena21 said:


> Beware when you wear your 2 or 3 motif earrings with the mask on. My 2 motif earring dropped off my ear yesterday.  Thankfully it fell down my neck so no harm done!
> Back to stud earrings for the time being for me.


The same thing happened to me! I have stopped wearing my larger ear clips because the mask pulls them off so often!


----------



## Croissant

Alena21 said:


> Beware when you wear your 2 or 3 motif earrings with the mask on. My 2 motif earring dropped off my ear yesterday.  Thankfully it fell down my neck so no harm done!
> Back to stud earrings for the time being for me.


Wow good for you ladies for making an effort. I’m still stuck in lockdown mode and forget how to put on lipstick (not that I need it these days) I can’t even imagine wearing jewelry right now...maybe I should try it, it might get me out of this funk.


----------



## innerpeace85

Alena21 said:


> Beware when you wear your 2 or 3 motif earrings with the mask on. My 2 motif earring dropped off my ear yesterday.  Thankfully it fell down my neck so no harm done!
> Back to stud earrings for the time being for me.





nicole0612 said:


> The same thing happened to me! I have stopped wearing my larger ear clips because the mask pulls them off so often!


Do you sanitize your jewelry after wearing it outside?


----------



## nicole0612

innerpeace85 said:


> Do you sanitize your jewelry after wearing it outside?


Yes, I sanitize everything after wearing it outside. If it is not possible, you can just “quarantine” it for a few days in an unused part of the house, however I have only been wearing jewelry that I can sanitize.


----------



## Alena21

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, I sanitize everything after wearing it outside. If it is not possible, you can just “quarantine” it for a few days in an unused part of the house, however I have only been wearing jewelry that I can sanitize.


Same. I sanitize everything or quarantine it. I have stopped wearing my btw the finger Magic rings for the time being because I can't use hand sanitizer with them.  The stones will be ruined.


----------



## cafecreme15

innerpeace85 said:


> Do you sanitize your jewelry after wearing it outside?


Tbh I have stopped worrying about this. Studies show its increasingly unlikely to pick up the virus from contaminated surfaces as it appears to be more airborne than anything else. If I had to go to a medical facility for one reason or another I probably would not wear any jewelry, but for a quick trip to the store or for a walk outside I wear it and don’t worry.


----------



## DS2006

cafecreme15 said:


> Tbh I have stopped worrying about this. Studies show its increasingly unlikely to pick up the the virus from contaminated surfaces as it appears to be more airborne than anything else. If I had to go to a medical facility for one reason or another I probably would not wear any jewelry, but for a quick trip to the store or for a walk outside I wear it and don’t worry.



This, 100%. Once you take off your jewelry at the end of the day, it would be fine to wear the next morning. I wear earrings and my wedding set mostly when I go out of the house just because I am not going anywhere much but the grocery store!!!


----------



## nicole0612

Alena21 said:


> Same. I sanitize everything or quarantine it. I have stopped wearing my btw the finger Magic rings for the time being because I can't use hand sanitizer with them.  The stones will be ruined.





cafecreme15 said:


> Tbh I have stopped worrying about this. Studies show its increasingly unlikely to pick up the virus from contaminated surfaces as it appears to be more airborne than anything else. If I had to go to a medical facility for one reason or another I probably would not wear any jewelry, but for a quick trip to the store or for a walk outside I wear it and don’t worry.


However, I would recommend still using hand sanitizer and washing your hands after going anywhere if you are touching anything, and this would not be good for the maintenance of certain stones. Of course this pertains less to pendants and earrings than bracelets and rings!


----------



## innerpeace85

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, I sanitize everything after wearing it outside. If it is not possible, you can just “quarantine” it for a few days in an unused part of the house, however I have only been wearing jewelry that I can sanitize.





Alena21 said:


> Same. I sanitize everything or quarantine it. I have stopped wearing my btw the finger Magic rings for the time being because I can't use hand sanitizer with them.  The stones will be ruined.





cafecreme15 said:


> Tbh I have stopped worrying about this. Studies show its increasingly unlikely to pick up the virus from contaminated surfaces as it appears to be more airborne than anything else. If I had to go to a medical facility for one reason or another I probably would not wear any jewelry, but for a quick trip to the store or for a walk outside I wear it and don’t worry.





DS2006 said:


> This, 100%. Once you take off your jewelry at the end of the day, it would be fine to wear the next morning. I wear earrings and my wedding set mostly when I go out of the house just because I am not going anywhere much but the grocery store!!!



Thanks for the replies!! I have been wearing only costume jewelry outside my home and I leave them in the garage for the next few days.


----------



## surfer

pigleto972001 said:


> Yes I understand !! I wondered how a 5 or 10 motif gmop would look ... I think some of the tpf crew have those. Maybe they can comment  I think the single grey mop pendant also has variations but also pink gold. Ultimately it’s what you love that matters. I never thought I’d like the yellow gold 10 motif but when I tried it I really loved it



Here’s a 10 motif and a few other grey mop pieces on my newly acquired Gris Etain birkin 25 to match my grey beauties just for reference


----------



## cafecreme15

surfer said:


> Here’s a 10 motif and a few other grey mop pieces on my newly acquired Gris Etain B25 birkin to match my grey beauties just for reference
> 
> View attachment 4781738


Magnificent! Wiping the drool off my chin


----------



## Chivis

Hello! I felt like i had to share with you since this thread is the reason i fell in love with Alhambra! I ordered online for the first time. I asked for extra length in my necklace ( it was a mistake since it is way too long on the longest setting now and you lose the shortest setting in the standard chain) it took a bit less than a month. I received gift wrappping even if the announced they wouldn´t include it due to the pandemic, big travel pouch, cleaning cloth and cards. What do you think of my mother of pearl stone? I did not have the opportunity to choose in the store because we don´t have VCA in Spain. Let me know your thoughts. Hugs


----------



## DS2006

Chivis said:


> Hello! I felt like i had to share with you since this thread is the reason i fell in love with Alhambra! I ordered online for the first time. I asked for extra length in my necklace ( it was a mistake since it is way to long on the longest setting now and you lose the shortest setting in the standard chain) it took a bit less than a month. I received gift wrappping even if the announced they wouldn´t include it due to the pandemic, big travel pouch, cleaning cloth and cards. What do you think of my mother of pearl stone? I did not have the opportunity to choose in the store because we don´t have VCA in Spain. Let me know your thoughts. Hugs
> 
> View attachment 4781881
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781882
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781883
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781884



It looks beautiful!


----------



## Dextersmom

Chivis said:


> Hello! I felt like i had to share with you since this thread is the reason i fell in love with Alhambra! I ordered online for the first time. I asked for extra length in my necklace ( it was a mistake since it is way too long on the longest setting now and you lose the shortest setting in the standard chain) it took a bit less than a month. I received gift wrappping even if the announced they wouldn´t include it due to the pandemic, big travel pouch, cleaning cloth and cards. What do you think of my mother of pearl stone? I did not have the opportunity to choose in the store because we don´t have VCA in Spain. Let me know your thoughts. Hugs
> 
> View attachment 4781881
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781882
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781883
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781884
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781944


I love it.  I have the same one and wear it often.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

surfer said:


> Here’s a 10 motif and a few other grey mop pieces on my newly acquired Gris Etain birkin 25 to match my grey beauties just for reference
> 
> View attachment 4781738


my eyes can't decide which part to concentrate on, everything is too gorgeous!!


----------



## surfer

diane sun said:


> my eyes can't decide which part to concentrate on, everything is too gorgeous!!



That’s too sweet of you thank you! So nice to know you fully understand and support this VCA obsession


----------



## hollyyih

Chivis said:


> Hello! I felt like i had to share with you since this thread is the reason i fell in love with Alhambra! I ordered online for the first time. I asked for extra length in my necklace ( it was a mistake since it is way too long on the longest setting now and you lose the shortest setting in the standard chain) it took a bit less than a month. I received gift wrappping even if the announced they wouldn´t include it due to the pandemic, big travel pouch, cleaning cloth and cards. What do you think of my mother of pearl stone? I did not have the opportunity to choose in the store because we don´t have VCA in Spain. Let me know your thoughts. Hugs
> 
> View attachment 4781881
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781882
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781883
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781884
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781944


Looks really nice! It’s nice they gave you the gift wrapping and the large travel pouch. I got a tiny pouch to put mine in when I got my gray mop shipped from the NYC boutique. Didn’t get a cleaning cloth either!


----------



## hollyyih

is it normal for the gaps to be this noticeable around gray mother of pearl? (The light in the background does make it noticeable).  The mop does sit evenly inside, but I notice a bit of dust getting stuck inside.


----------



## VCA21

hollyyih said:


> View attachment 4783436
> 
> is it normal for the gaps to be this noticeable around gray mother of pearl? (The light in the background does make it noticeable).  The mop does sit evenly inside, but I notice a bit of dust getting stuck inside.


I'd say it is the quality issue for me, i have same issue with 6 motif Magic necklace, every motif had that much or bigger airlines. I could not find the necklace that i could accept.


----------



## Alena21

VCA21 said:


> I'd say it is the quality issue for me, i have same issue with 6 motif Magic necklace, every motif had that much or bigger airlines. I could not find the necklace that i could accept.



I have seen a lot of VCA motifs on different types of jewelry- pendants, rings, bracelets etc- like this.
Is the stone secure? Yes, it is. It is not considered a defect.
It is up to us, the customer to accept/reject the item due to personal preference.


----------



## VCA21

Alena21 said:


> I have seen a lot of VCA motifs on different types of jewelry- pendants, rings, bracelets etc- like this.
> Is the stone secure? Yes, it is. It is not considered a defect.
> It is up to us, the customer to accept/reject the item due to personal preference.


Totally agree with you, it is definitely not considered a defect by VCA, i was the first person (or so i was told) who checked on the airlines. It is me being very precise about airlines and accepting them. I find the quality not the same as it used to be. I had a 16 motifs made in 2008 and only two motifs had little airlines that could be seen against bright light.


----------



## Chivis

hollyyih said:


> Looks really nice! It’s nice they gave you the gift wrapping and the large travel pouch. I got a tiny pouch to put mine in when I got my gray mop shipped from the NYC boutique. Didn’t get a cleaning cloth either!


Thank you!  i think a smaller travel pouch is more practical. But i do love the cleaning cloth, i had been cleaning my carnelian bracelet with a Ray-Ban cloth for glasses and the VCA one did a better job. It is super thick and big and gets rid of all the smudges really fast.


----------



## Alena21

VCA21 said:


> Totally agree with you, it is definitely not considered a defect by VCA, i was the first person (or so i was told) who checked on the airlines. It is me being very precise about airlines and accepting them. I find the quality not the same as it used to be. I had a 16 motifs made in 2008 and only two motifs had little airlines that could be seen against bright light.


True this.  Quality has gone down sadly...


----------



## surfer

Who feels likes spending 1.4mil usd ish? Lapis beauty is yours if so


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Welcoming fresh from the boutique my girlf*lien*d's and my lapis/pave bracelets. I had been after this for such a long time to complete my set. Wondering how we should style the bracelets ....


----------



## DS2006

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Welcoming fresh from the boutique my girlf*lien*d's and my lapis/pave bracelets. I had been after this for such a long time to complete my set. Wondering how we should style the bracelets ....
> 
> View attachment 4784721
> View attachment 4784722
> View attachment 4784724



My bracelet says hello to it's beautiful friends!    These are sooo gorgeous!!! Is the lighter blue one yours?


----------



## cuselover

Just got my vintage earring .... my ear loops r different on each size .... one side feel the squeeze from the clip . Now I wish the vintage has the same backing of the sweet. One side has space the other size is pinch. Any trick or my ear is just not for vintage


----------



## Phoenix123

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Welcoming fresh from the boutique my girlf*lien*d's and my lapis/pave bracelets. I had been after this for such a long time to complete my set. Wondering how we should style the bracelets ....
> 
> View attachment 4784721
> View attachment 4784722
> View attachment 4784724



Maybe the 2 lapis pave bracelets at the neck and the agate "at the junction"/claps, hanging down.  So the whole thing will look like a letter Y.  Does that make sense?


----------



## EpiFanatic

cuselover said:


> Just got my vintage earring .... my ear loops r different on each size .... one side feel the squeeze from the clip . Now I wish the vintage has the same backing of the sweet. One side has space the other size is pinch. Any trick or my ear is just not for vintage


Once the store opens you can have them adjust the tightness of the clip.


----------



## cuselover

EpiFanatic said:


> Once the store opens you can have them adjust the tightness of the clip.


Not sure if u can see the first pic the bottom of the earring is pushing the meat to close so I have fat coming out on the side and the second pic I have space . My ear on each side is diff too (see pic) one side has more meat on the bottom


----------



## EpiFanatic

cuselover said:


> Not sure if u can see the first pic the bottom of the earring is pushing the meat to close so I have fat coming out on the side and the second pic I have space . My ear on each side is diff too (see pic) one side has more meat on the bottom
> 
> View attachment 4785445
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785446
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785448
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785449


1.  Are the location of the clip and the post relative to each other and on the stud the same on both earrings?
2.  Are your piercings the same distance from the exterior outline of your ear on each side?
3.  You can ask VCA to remove the clip, I think.  However, the clip gives more support to the earring and prevents some dragging on your ear.  And that also means you may need to find a bigger backing to support the size and weight of the vintage motif, so the motif stays flush against your ear and doesn't tip forward.  Not sure if your ear needs that.


----------



## rk4265

cuselover said:


> Not sure if u can see the first pic the bottom of the earring is pushing the meat to close so I have fat coming out on the side and the second pic I have space . My ear on each side is diff too (see pic) one side has more meat on the bottom
> 
> View attachment 4785445
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785446
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785448
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785449


Vca can also adjust how tight the closure is. I also use plastic backs to keep my earrings up right or the droop.


----------



## cuselover

Thank you for all the feedback .... just kinda of disappointed .


----------



## Notorious Pink

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Welcoming fresh from the boutique my girlf*lien*d's and my lapis/pave bracelets. I had been after this for such a long time to complete my set. Wondering how we should style the bracelets ....
> 
> View attachment 4784721
> View attachment 4784722
> View attachment 4784724


Wow wow wow!!!!! Phenomenal!!!


----------



## Alena21

For the owners of turquoise pieces , I am curious, does the colour fade a little bit with time?


----------



## DS2006

Alena21 said:


> For the owners of turquoise pieces , I am curious, does the colour fade a little bit with time?



I am curious about this, as well. I did read about turquoise and there are various treatments, but it said that natural, untreated turquoise will discolor when worn. Since VCA doesn't tell if their turquoise has treatment to stabilize the color, it's hard to know. (A friend just told me that VCA does use a treatment to stabilize the color.) It likely does have some kind of wax or other coating to produce the shine (which is similar to the other porous stones like malachite and lapis, I would think).

Interesting info:

"Fine grained and compact material that will take a good polish is rare. Skin oils and cosmetic residues can easily darken the color of turquoise gems. For these reasons, most stones on the market have been enhanced in one way or another. Even top grade, otherwise natural stones often get a surface coat of paraffin wax to seal them and enhance the polish."

"Due to this stone’s properties, you should reserve turquoise jewelry for occasional wear. Protect it from heat, chemicals, and shocks and use protective settings, especially for ring use.

Don’t use mechanical cleaning methods, such as ultrasonic or steam cleaning. Avoid cleaning this porous gem material with soap, detergents, or cleaning solutions. Wipe with a damp cloth, then wipe dry immediately. Also, wipe pieces with a damp cloth after wearing."

Then from GIA:

"Protect turquoise from chemicals and cosmetics.
Natural turquoise can absorb things like cleaning products, perfume, or metal polish, which may affect its color. Remove turquoise jewelry when cleaning and applying products to your skin and put your turquoise on after using cosmetics and lotion.

Turquoise might gradually darken as it’s worn.
Because most turquoise is porous, it can absorb skin oil. Beads and rings that touch the skin can gradually darken as they absorb natural skin oils.

Fine quality turquoise has long-lasting beauty.
The best quality turquoise is harder and more durable. Turquoise jewelry has been found that is thousands of years old and still bright and beautiful."

What I learned was that the finest turquoise is indeed rare. The Sleeping Beauty mine in the US no longer produces, and it was the top quality turquoise equal to Persian. Then Persian turquoise has long been known as the finest, and who knows whether France can source much turquoise from Iran currently. So this likely is the reason VCA can only use turquoise in a limited number of pieces. The other thing is, while I did read that some turquoise can fade, it is sometimes due to the treatment. But as the GIA quote says above, fine turquoise can darken from absorbing skin oils. And I have indeed seen VCA bracelets being sold second hand that had discoloration (yellowish or greenish) on the motifs. I wouldn't buy a second hand piece that was discolored. I think people who wear turquoise against their skin would need to be very careful about wearing no lotion and also to clean the piece after wearing.  I have the Perlee earrings and those are set with a metal base, so I don't have to worry too much about those since the turquoise doesn't touch my skin. The Alhambra would need more care since the turquoise is exposed on both sides.


----------



## Alena21

DS2006 said:


> I am curious about this, as well. I did read about turquoise and there are various treatments, but it said that natural, untreated turquoise will discolor when worn. Since VCA doesn't tell if their turquoise has treatment to stabilize the color, it's hard to know. (A friend just told me that VCA does use a treatment to stabilize the color.) It likely does have some kind of wax or other coating to produce the shine (which is similar to the other porous stones like malachite and lapis, I would think).
> 
> Interesting info:
> 
> "Fine grained and compact material that will take a good polish is rare. Skin oils and cosmetic residues can easily darken the color of turquoise gems. For these reasons, most stones on the market have been enhanced in one way or another. Even top grade, otherwise natural stones often get a surface coat of paraffin wax to seal them and enhance the polish."
> 
> "Due to this stone’s properties, you should reserve turquoise jewelry for occasional wear. Protect it from heat, chemicals, and shocks and use protective settings, especially for ring use.
> 
> Don’t use mechanical cleaning methods, such as ultrasonic or steam cleaning. Avoid cleaning this porous gem material with soap, detergents, or cleaning solutions. Wipe with a damp cloth, then wipe dry immediately. Also, wipe pieces with a damp cloth after wearing."
> 
> Then from GIA:
> 
> "Protect turquoise from chemicals and cosmetics.
> Natural turquoise can absorb things like cleaning products, perfume, or metal polish, which may affect its color. Remove turquoise jewelry when cleaning and applying products to your skin and put your turquoise on after using cosmetics and lotion.
> 
> Turquoise might gradually darken as it’s worn.
> Because most turquoise is porous, it can absorb skin oil. Beads and rings that touch the skin can gradually darken as they absorb natural skin oils.
> 
> Fine quality turquoise has long-lasting beauty.
> The best quality turquoise is harder and more durable. Turquoise jewelry has been found that is thousands of years old and still bright and beautiful."
> 
> What I learned was that the finest turquoise is indeed rare. The Sleeping Beauty mine in the US no longer produces, and it was the top quality turquoise equal to Persian. Then Persian turquoise has long been known as the finest, and who knows whether France can source much turquoise from Iran currently. So this likely is the reason VCA can only use turquoise in a limited number of pieces. The other thing is, while I did read that some turquoise can fade, it is sometimes due to the treatment. But as the GIA quote says above, fine turquoise can darken from absorbing skin oils. And I have indeed seen VCA bracelets being sold second hand that had discoloration (yellowish or greenish) on the motifs. I wouldn't buy a second hand piece that was discolored. I think people who wear turquoise against their skin would need to be very careful about wearing no lotion and also to clean the piece after wearing.  I have the Perlee earrings and those are set with a metal base, so I don't have to worry too much about those since the turquoise doesn't touch my skin. The Alhambra would need more care since the turquoise is exposed on both sides.


Very comprehensive. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Notorious Pink

My mother has a piece of sleeping beauty turquoise. It’s beautiful. It needs to be reset as it came out of it’s setting a while ago. I’ll try to dig up a pic of it...


----------



## Bagaholic222

Alena21 said:


> For the owners of turquoise pieces , I am curious, does the colour fade a little bit with time?


I've only had my earrings for about three years but so far no problem whatsoever.


----------



## gagabag

cafecreme15 said:


> This would be my first 5 motif. Since I envision this in my every day stack I was hoping to do a neutral like GMOP, MOP or even tiger eye. I’ll have to try that one too the next time I go in. I tried to keep it to the minimum since everything I tried on had to go into quarantine for 2 days after. But because you always have to plan multiple steps ahead with VCA, I did try on the 10 motif MOP. The SA suggested if I get the 5 motif now and 10 motif later I could always extend to make it 15, though realistically I don’t know how much I’d do that because I don’t love long necklaces.
> 
> View attachment 4777683


White MOP looks gorgeous on your skin tone, suits you very well. More so than the GMOP.


----------



## gagabag

surfer said:


> Here’s a 10 motif and a few other grey mop pieces on my newly acquired Gris Etain birkin 25 to match my grey beauties just for reference
> 
> View attachment 4781738


Drooling over these!


----------



## sammix3

Does VCA rose gold fade?  I have a pair of rose gold Tiffany earrings that faded to more of a champagne gold.  They gave me a new pair but it did it again.


----------



## DS2006

I actually have a pair of Elizabeth Locke earrings that have Sleeping Beauty turquoise.  I never wear them, but they are gorgeous!  (I hate how big pictures are, but the thumbnails are too tiny and it's extra trouble to enlarge.)


----------



## ShyShy

I do think it’s more of an issue in the recent years.  My GMOP on my magic alhambra bracelet had to be replaced from an unexplainable dulling on one side that almost looked like it’s been scratched a million times even though it was a few weeks old and worn on a handful of occasions.  None of the other motifs had issues on the bracelet, just the GMOP. All the new replacement GMOP motifs sent in were too small to fit the frame.  We selected one and replaced my dulled GMOP and it turned out exactly like yours.  Big airlines.  You can see the black outline around the setting visibly, whereas my previous motif fitted in nicely.  Of course if I raised it up into the light the original motif will still have very minute gaps, but they were barely discernible.  Unfortunately for me, when they put the new motif in, they also managed to scratch the new motif.  So it’s another waiting game for us whilst more motifs get sent.  It was flagged on the order that the motifs were cut too small and fitted poorly. So we shall see.  



hollyyih said:


> View attachment 4783436
> 
> is it normal for the gaps to be this noticeable around gray mother of pearl? (The light in the background does make it noticeable).  The mop does sit evenly inside, but I notice a bit of dust getting stuck inside.


----------



## Alena21

ShyShy said:


> I do think it’s more of an issue in the recent years.  My GMOP on my magic alhambra bracelet had to be replaced from an unexplainable dulling on one side that almost looked like it’s been scratched a million times even though it was a few weeks old and worn on a handful of occasions.  None of the other motifs had issues on the bracelet, just the GMOP. All the new replacement GMOP motifs sent in were too small to fit the frame.  We selected one and replaced my dulled GMOP and it turned out exactly like yours.  Big airlines.  You can see the black outline around the setting visibly, whereas my previous motif fitted in nicely.  Of course if I raised it up into the light the original motif will still have very minute gaps, but they were barely discernible.  Unfortunately for me, when they put the new motif in, they also managed to scratch the new motif.  So it’s another waiting game for us whilst more motifs get sent.  It was flagged on the order that the motifs were cut too small and fitted poorly. So we shall see.


Sorry to hear. Preposterous tbh. For the money quality should be impeccable.  We pay top dollar after all!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Alena21 said:


> Sorry to hear. Preposterous tbh. For the money quality should be impeccable.  *We pay top dollar after all*!


And for some really inexpensive raw materials - so if QC is compromised, I wonder what we are paying a premium for?

I read somewhere that turquoise is supposed to turn green with time. So I start my collection with the bluest shade of blue.

On another topic - green can be stunning too! Loving the iridescence in my GMOP.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Stardust Andromeda said:


> And for some really inexpensive raw materials - so if QC is compromised, I wonder what we are paying a premium for?
> 
> I read somewhere that turquoise is supposed to turn green with time. So I start my collection with the bluest shade of blue.
> 
> On another topic - green can be stunning too! Loving the iridescence in my GMOP.
> 
> View attachment 4787400
> View attachment 4787401


those earrings are simply breathtaking! are they heavy on your ears?


----------



## nicole0612

Stardust Andromeda said:


> And for some really inexpensive raw materials - so if QC is compromised, I wonder what we are paying a premium for?
> 
> I read somewhere that turquoise is supposed to turn green with time. So I start my collection with the bluest shade of blue.
> 
> On another topic - green can be stunning too! Loving the iridescence in my GMOP.
> 
> View attachment 4787400
> View attachment 4787401


Simply gorgeous. I know you always invest the time and effort to select the most beautiful stones, and this is a perfect example. This is a lovely play of color.


----------



## Alena21

Stardust Andromeda said:


> And for some really inexpensive raw materials - so if QC is compromised, I wonder what we are paying a premium for?
> 
> I read somewhere that turquoise is supposed to turn green with time. So I start my collection with the bluest shade of blue.
> 
> On another topic - green can be stunning too! Loving the iridescence in my GMOP.
> 
> View attachment 4787400
> View attachment 4787401


Stunners!


----------



## Alena21

I'm asking about the turquoise because I spent quite a bit of money on these sleeping beauty turquoise pieces from a Japanese designer  and I am quite warming up towards the Perelee turquoise collection. Don't want it to change colour though.


----------



## surfer

Alena21 said:


> I'm asking about the turquoise because I spent quite a bit of money on these sleeping beauty turquoise pieces from a Japanese designer  and I am quite warming up towards the Perelee turquoise collection. Don't want it to change colour though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787509


My tq 20 motifs necklace is from 2010 I think and it’s still nice and pretty blue, no green at all  and the magic earrings are vintage and still very very blue


----------



## Alena21

surfer said:


> My tq 20 motifs necklace is from 2010 I think and it’s still nice and pretty blue, no green at all  and the magic earrings are vintage and still very very blue
> View attachment 4787545


Beautiful! Perfect colour indeed! That's what I was looking for. Advice from someone that has had it for 10++years.  Thanks!


----------



## surfer

Alena21 said:


> Beautiful! Perfect colour indeed! That's what I was looking for. Advice from someone that has had it for 10++years.  Thanks!


I haven’t owned them for that long but it’s all the same as they have been around for at least 10 years so I feel pretty good about the future that the colour won’t change especially if it’s well cared for . I don’t wear perfume or lotion while wearing these beauties and try not to get them wet


----------



## Alena21

surfer said:


> I haven’t owned them for that long but it’s all the same as they have been around for at least 10 years so I feel pretty good about the future that the colour won’t change especially if it’s well cared for . I don’t wear perfume or lotion while wearing these beauties and try not to get them wet


Thanks for sharing.  I'll see how it goes with my turquoise trial pieces first. Not only durability but if I enjoy wearing turquoise stone in the long run. It never spoke to me before but the dainty beauties stole my heart.Haha


----------



## surfer

cafecreme15 said:


> Magnificent! Wiping the drool off my chin


      Thanks dear!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

diane sun said:


> those earrings are simply breathtaking! are they heavy on your ears?


I can feel some weight but I prefer that since my ears are not pierced and I don’t want to lose them accidentally. No, I don’t think they were heavy or painful.



nicole0612 said:


> Simply gorgeous. I know you always invest the time and effort to select the most beautiful stones, and this is a perfect example. This is a lovely play of color.


You are too kind! My DH and kids will tell you I spent too much time hand picking my collection!



Alena21 said:


> I'm asking about the turquoise because I spent quite a bit of money on these sleeping beauty turquoise pieces from a Japanese designer  and I am quite warming up towards the Perelee turquoise collection. Don't want it to change colour though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787509


Wow! These are gorgeous! I am helping a fliend look for some perlee since she is particular about the shade. Last year, I saw a turquoise sautoir from a reseller which I rejected because the motifs could not decide between green and blue and the shade was so light IRL. I was not thrilled with the colour ... very unfortunate. But we all see colours differently - even the camera can see colours (like aurora borealis) more clearly than we do ...


----------



## oranGetRee

For ladies who shortened the bracelets, what do you do with the “extra” motifs? Would VCA make another Jewelry piece (with fee, of course) when asked?
Thank you!


----------



## DS2006

oranGetRee said:


> For ladies who shortened the bracelets, what do you do with the “extra” motifs? Would VCA make another Jewelry piece (with fee, of course) when asked?
> Thank you!



You don't have any extra motifs. They take out links of the chain between each motif. One link is actually two joined links. I prefer an equal amount of length taken between the motifs, so it would be 4 or 8 links removed. Having 4 removed makes the bracelet about 6.75".  The motifs are just closer together once they remove links. They would not make a new piece of jewelry even if you had a motif removed, though.

Here is a thread discussing length:






						Length of VA bracelet with links removed
					

Has anyone had one link (double-link) removed between the 5 motifs, so a total of 4 removed?  I wouldn't mind my motifs being closer, but I don't want the bracelet too short, either. I normally wear standard 7" bracelets, but the VA is more like 7.5"   I'd love to know what the total length is...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## cafecreme15

oranGetRee said:


> For ladies who shortened the bracelets, what do you do with the “extra” motifs? Would VCA make another Jewelry piece (with fee, of course) when asked?
> Thank you!


When you shorten bracelets you’re generally not taking off the motifs, just the links in between.


----------



## oranGetRee

Thanks so much for the reply, DS2006 and cafecreme!  Thanks also for the link. Will read now.


----------



## sugarcherry

I requested for a pouch for vintage alhambra necklace but this is for bracelet right?


----------



## angelkelly825

candeyige said:


> I went to store to try the yg paved frivole last week, but brought home this cutie


 HI there! love this necklace. Do you know the length of the chain on the shorter setting?


----------



## DS2006

sugarcherry said:


> I requested for a pouch for vintage alhambra necklace but this is for bracelet right?
> 
> View attachment 4787907


 
That is a bracelet pouch, but I think it would be quite good for a pendant to keep the chain from scratching the motif. So I actually think I might prefer that for a pendant!


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

Hi everyone, does anyone knows if the Alhambra coffee table book by Nicholas Foulkes is actually the 2019 edition and most VCA stores don't have it anymore? I requested for the coffee table book from my SA but she told me it was the 2019 edition and it was out of stock at the store


----------



## Alena21

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I can feel some weight but I prefer that since my ears are not pierced and I don’t want to lose them accidentally. No, I don’t think they were heavy or painful.
> 
> 
> You are too kind! My DH and kids will tell you I spent too much time hand picking my collection!
> 
> 
> Wow! These are gorgeous! I am helping a fliend look for some perlee since she is particular about the shade. Last year, I saw a turquoise sautoir from a reseller which I rejected because the motifs could not decide between green and blue and the shade was so light IRL. I was not thrilled with the colour ... very unfortunate. But we all see colours differently - even the camera can see colours (like aurora borealis) more clearly than we do ...


Thanks dear! This coming from a real turquoise aficionado! Love!


----------



## ShyShy

Alena21 said:


> Sorry to hear. Preposterous tbh. For the money quality should be impeccable.  We pay top dollar after all!


I know right?  Especially for something that is as inexpensive as mother of pearl.  I do not know why they are even trying to be stingy on that and cutting the motifs smaller than what it's meant to be when they charge so much.


----------



## DS2006

sugarbabetvxq said:


> Hi everyone, does anyone knows if the Alhambra coffee table book by Nicholas Foulkes is actually the 2019 edition and most VCA stores don't have it anymore? I requested for the coffee table book from my SA but she told me it was the 2019 edition and it was out of stock at the store



If you live in the US, you can order the book on Amazon.com. There is only one edition.


----------



## JewelryLover101

Alena21 said:


> I'm asking about the turquoise because I spent quite a bit of money on these sleeping beauty turquoise pieces from a Japanese designer  and I am quite warming up towards the Perelee turquoise collection. Don't want it to change colour though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787509


These pieces are beautiful! I prefer turquoise in more dainty pieces like these! It seems to have a more subtle effect in my opinion. May I ask who the designer is?


----------



## Alena21

JewelryLover101 said:


> These pieces are beautiful! I prefer turquoise in more dainty pieces like these! It seems to have a more subtle effect in my opinion. May I ask who the designer is?



Thank you!  This is him. Lovely creations! IG: casminekk  ....as many Japanese designers online presence is minimal. They are Old School...


----------



## Notorious Pink

DS2006 said:


> I actually have a pair of Elizabeth Locke earrings that have Sleeping Beauty turquoise.  I never wear them, but they are gorgeous!  (I hate how big pictures are, but the thumbnails are too tiny and it's extra trouble to enlarge.)
> 
> View attachment 4787122


These are STUNNING


----------



## Phoenix123

DS2006 said:


> I actually have a pair of Elizabeth Locke earrings that have Sleeping Beauty turquoise.  I never wear them, but they are gorgeous!  (I hate how big pictures are, but the thumbnails are too tiny and it's extra trouble to enlarge.)
> 
> View attachment 4787122



You know you can send them to me, if you don't wear them!


----------



## Chivis

Hello! It sees VCA will start offering the Alhambra bracelets in different sizes. When i add to basket it appears size 18 and i can see for a second a drop menu with size choices


----------



## sammix3

Chivis said:


> Hello! It sees VCA will start offering the Alhambra bracelets in different sizes. When i add to basket it appears size 18 and i can see for a second a drop menu with size choices
> 
> View attachment 4789910
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789911


I see the size in the shopping bag but no drop down menu for size choice


----------



## Chivis

sammix3 said:


> I see the size in the shopping bag but no drop down menu for size choice


The drop down menu only appears for a second when you visit the product page from the basket. Then it dissapears


----------



## DS2006

Notorious Pink said:


> These are STUNNING



Thank you to you and everyone who commented on the turquoise earrings! Elizabeth Locke has some gorgeous jewels. I learned about her the first time when I came upon a trunk show one time. Her jewelry is set in handmade hammered 19k yellow gold and is so luxurious! On her site (under Collections) there are catalogs from this year and past years for anyone who is interested. Locally, NM carries her line, and we are going to a mountain resort this weekend that has a jeweler who carries it, and I always enjoy looking! She uses a lot of color in natural stones, Venetian glass intaglio, and even antique Italian micro-mosaics, so you might enjoy looking at it! 









						Elizabeth Locke Jewels
					






					www.elizabethlocke.com


----------



## luckylove

DS2006 said:


> Thank you to you and everyone who commented on the turquoise earrings! Elizabeth Locke has some gorgeous jewels. I learned about her the first time when I came upon a trunk show one time. Her jewelry is set in handmade hammered 19k yellow gold and is so luxurious! On her site (under Collections) there are catalogs from this year and past years for anyone who is interested. Locally, NM carries her line, and we are going to a mountain resort this weekend that has a jeweler who carries it, and I always enjoy looking! She uses a lot of color in natural stones, Venetian glass intaglio, and even antique Italian micro-mosaics, so you might enjoy looking at it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elizabeth Locke Jewels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.elizabethlocke.com



I love Elizabeth Locke too! Her pieces are beautiful, but it's important to note the tone of her gold is very specific. I have found that I can not mix VCA and Elizabeth Locke if in close proximity to one another. The color of the gold is too "off" IMHO. I do love your turquoise earrings, BTW.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Hi all- new(ish) to van cleef question: do they only produce blue agate in yellow gold? Reading through old threads it seems like it would have to be special ordered in white gold, but just want to confirm


----------



## EpiFanatic

shopmycloset_lk said:


> Hi all- new(ish) to van cleef question: do they only produce blue agate in yellow gold? Reading through old threads it seems like it would have to be special ordered in white gold, but just want to confirm


Yes as far as I know. But I would love to know if you can successfully place a SO for a different gold. I have asked already but please let me know.


----------



## Judykwok

For whoever owns the perlee collection (especially the pearls of gold) in rose gold or yellow gold - do you guys find it weird to have the buckle and one of the pearls to be in a white gold colour? is this normal or a defect?


----------



## DS2006

luckylove said:


> I love Elizabeth Locke too! Her pieces are beautiful, but it's important to note the tone of her gold is very specific. I have found that I can not mix VCA and Elizabeth Locke if in close proximity to one another. The color of the gold is too "off" IMHO. I do love your turquoise earrings, BTW.



Thank you! I agree! Sadly one needs a set of EL jewelry to wear together just like VCA!


----------



## bhurry

DS2006 said:


> Thank you! I agree! Sadly one needs a set of EL jewelry to wear together just like VCA!


I love EL and have couple of pieces that I enjoy wearing.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I love and own a lot of EL jewelry. I would not mix and match her items with VCA as a whole. Locke pieces are chunky; VCA is lighter and more delicate.

I live within an hour’s drive of EL’s Flagship in Boyce, Virginia. It’s worth a drive in the Virginia Hunt Country. It’s faaaaaabulllous!!!


----------



## DS2006

etoupebirkin said:


> I love and own a lot of EL jewelry. I would not mix and match her items with VCA as a whole. Locke pieces are chunky; VCA is lighter and more delicate.
> 
> I live within an hour’s drive of EL’s Flagship in Boyce, Virginia. It’s worth a drive in the Virginia Hunt Country. It’s faaaaaabulllous!!!



It is nice to know that some of  those who appreciate VCA also admire and collect EL!  I would love to go to her store in VA and hope to do so! Her country estate up there is fabulous as is her home in Beaufort SC.  I enjoy the pictures she posts on IG. I know we are a little off topic, but I would soooo love seeing your EL collection either right here or in the general jewelry forum here!!!!


----------



## nycmamaofone

I have a random question. Why is the YG pave Vintage Alhambra ring 6k and the single pendant 7k? What accounts for the 1k difference?


----------



## bhurry

DS2006 said:


> It is nice to know that some of  those who appreciate VCA also admire and collect EL!  I would love to go to her store in VA and hope to do so! Her country estate up there is fabulous as is her home in Beaufort SC.  I enjoy the pictures she posts on IG. I know we are a little off topic, but I would soooo love seeing your EL collection either right here or in the general jewelry forum here!!!!


Yes same here, would love to see everyone’s EL pieces in the jewelry section.


----------



## nicole0612

nycmamaofone said:


> I have a random question. Why is the YG pave Vintage Alhambra ring 6k and the single pendant 7k? What accounts for the 1k difference?


I think there should be more metal on the ring. The one that is even less logical is the 2 motif earring price vs 5 motif bracelet (almost the same), so I don’t think the raw materials cost of the motifs indicates much; perhaps somewhat the extra metal involved and more design elements involved. The single pendant seems the most simple design wise. These are just my thoughts.


----------



## nycmamaofone

nicole0612 said:


> I think there should be more metal on the ring. The one that is even less logical is the 2 motif earring price vs 5 motif bracelet (almost the same), so I don’t think the raw materials cost of the motifs indicates much; perhaps somewhat the extra metal involved and more design elements involved. The single pendant seems the most simple design wise. These are just my thoughts.



That is what I thought too. I was so mystified by the pricing.


----------



## DS2006

I started an Elizabeth Locke thread below and hope some of you will post your collections or even a single piece!

@bhurry @luckylove @etoupebirkin 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/elizabeth-locke-jewels.1031594/


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

nicole0612 said:


> I think there should be more metal on the ring. The one that is *even less logical is the 2 motif earring price vs 5 motif bracelet* (almost the same), so I don’t think the raw materials cost of the motifs indicates much; perhaps somewhat the extra metal involved and more design elements involved. The single pendant seems the most simple design wise. These are just my thoughts.


I asked for an explanation and was told, the omega back requires more workmanship. Personally, it is a surprisingly comfortable wear.


----------



## nicole0612

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I asked for an explanation and was told, the omega back requires more workmanship. Personally, it is a surprisingly comfortable wear.


Yes, I was thinking it must be due to more workmanship involved in the earrings vs bracelet and in the ring vs pendant. I’m glad you asked to settle the question.


----------



## Mali_

Sharing two VCA articles: 









						Jackie’s Van Cleef Jewels Have Been Reimagined
					

And so have Marlene Dietrich’s and Princess Fazia of Egypt




					theadventurine.com
				












						The Story of Van Cleef & Arpels Ballerinas
					

Bejeweled dancers have been in the repertoire since the 1940s




					theadventurine.com


----------



## kimber418

Judykwok said:


> For whoever owns the perlee collection (especially the pearls of gold) in rose gold or yellow gold - do you guys find it weird to have the buckle and one of the pearls to be in a white gold colour? is this normal or a defect?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Are you asking about the Perlee bracelet?   I have it in yellow gold and it is ALL yellow gold.


----------



## lv in yyc

Judykwok said:


> For whoever owns the perlee collection (especially the pearls of gold) in rose gold or yellow gold - do you guys find it weird to have the buckle and one of the pearls to be in a white gold colour? is this normal or a defect?



It does look odd the first time you look at it and I don’t exactly know why they chose to design it this way. But I wear mine almost everyday and don’t even notice it anymore.


----------



## Phoenix123

Mali_ said:


> Sharing two VCA articles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackie’s Van Cleef Jewels Have Been Reimagined
> 
> 
> And so have Marlene Dietrich’s and Princess Fazia of Egypt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theadventurine.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Story of Van Cleef & Arpels Ballerinas
> 
> 
> Bejeweled dancers have been in the repertoire since the 1940s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theadventurine.com



Very interesting.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Phoenix123

Judykwok said:


> For whoever owns the perlee collection (especially the pearls of gold) in rose gold or yellow gold - do you guys find it weird to have the buckle and one of the pearls to be in a white gold colour? is this normal or a defect?



I have no idea what you mean.  Pic?


----------



## MYH

shopmycloset_lk said:


> Hi all- new(ish) to van cleef question: do they only produce blue agate in yellow gold? Reading through old threads it seems like it would have to be special ordered in white gold, but just want to confirm


 That’s correct


----------



## nycmamaofone

For my NY friends out there, do you know if you have to make an appointment at the 5th Ave boutique or just show up? Thanks!


----------



## rk4265

nycmamaofone said:


> For my NY friends out there, do you know if you have to make an appointment at the 5th Ave boutique or just show up? Thanks!


Appointment only


----------



## nycmamaofone

rk4265 said:


> Appointment only



Thanks!


----------



## Meowwu

Does anyone know when vca changed the earrings post backing from Mercedes shape to the new flat shape?

I wonder if my question makes sense. Lol


----------



## dbcelly

Hi! Does the *hammered sweet alhambra necklace come in* *yellow gold?  *I only see it in rose gold online!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Meowwu said:


> Does anyone know when vca changed the earrings post backing from Mercedes shape to the new flat shape?
> 
> I wonder if my question makes sense. Lol



just FYI to everyone, and this doesn’t necessarily apply to you, but there is also another leverback that VCA makes that they will change an earring to if requested, but theres a cost to it (and from what I know its like $1500). I have a pair of earrings with these backs and theyre a bit different from regular VCA backs but are an SO option If requested.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sorry - duplicate!


----------



## Meowwu

Notorious Pink said:


> just FYI to everyone, and this doesn’t necessarily apply to you, but there is also another leverback that VCA makes that they will change an earring to if requested, but theres a cost to it (and from what I know its like $1500). I have a pair of earrings with these backs and theyre a bit different from regular VCA backs but are an SO option If requested.


Do you know which style is the most comfortable to the ears? Tia


----------



## Notorious Pink

Meowwu said:


> Do you know which style is the most comfortable to the ears? Tia


that’s a great question! Tbh I don’t know, VCA lever backs don’t tend to bother me, but with these I do tend to feel a bit less like my ears are in tiny vices.


----------



## Meowwu

Notorious Pink said:


> that’s a great question! Tbh I don’t know, VCA lever backs don’t tend to bother me, but with these I do tend to feel a bit less like my ears are in tiny vices.


I recently tried on a pair of magic two motif earrings in store and it had the Mercedes mark as the post back. That’s why I am curious if that particular pair is old inventory since all the studs I tried in recently had the new backing.


----------



## kimber418

lv in yyc said:


> It does look odd the first time you look at it and I don’t exactly know why they chose to design it this way. But I wear mine almost everyday and don’t even notice it anymore.



What piece are you talking about?  The Perlee bracelet?  Mine does not have any white gold on it.


----------



## lv in yyc

kimber418 said:


> What piece are you talking about?  The Perlee bracelet?  Mine does not have any white gold on it.



the Perleé signature bracelet in yellow gold. The clasp is white gold for some reason. Here is a picture.


----------



## Phoenix123

I had fun ogling these at my local boutique today.  I'm the one in the off-shoulder top.  The SA...well, it's obvious which one she is, lol.


----------



## Phoenix123

I loved the_ idea _of the magic Alhambra pave 6-motif bracelet sooo much.  But when I tried it on, at first it looked beautiful, as I'd imagined. But then the charm kept flipping and that drove me nuts!!  The charm on my MOP bracelet of course flips too, but since the two sides are the same, it matters not.  The diamond charm, however, is a different story.

Still really LOVE the single-motif magic pave earrings in WG ; and the 10-motif YG pave necklace is oooh la la!!

Also, still loving the onyx 10-motif necklace too.  So easy to wear, effortless chic.


----------



## Phoenix123

I wish I knew how to post videos.  Anyhow, here's a pic of the magic Alhambra pave earrings - in YG and WG.  I already have the YG version and will be adding the WG next year to my VCA collection:


----------



## lynne_ross

Phoenix123 said:


> I had fun ogling these at my local boutique today.  I'm the one in the off-shoulder top.  The SA...well, it's obvious which one she is, lol.
> 
> View attachment 4796089
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796090
> 
> View attachment 4796091
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796106
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796096
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796097
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796098


Wow! thanks for the eye candy. 
The black onyx really pops on you!


----------



## lynne_ross

Phoenix123 said:


> I wish I knew how to post videos.  Anyhow, here's a pic of the magic Alhambra pave earrings - in YG and WG.  I already have the YG version and will be adding the WG next year to my VCA collection:
> 
> View attachment 4796109


I keep forgetting the yg vintage is smaller than the wg. I need to try on the yg since the wg is too big.


----------



## Phoenix123

lynne_ross said:


> Wow! thanks for the eye candy.
> The black onyx really pops on you!



It really does, doesn't it?!  I can't believe I still haven't bought it yet, since I laid my eyes on them in Dec 2017.  I got distracted!! hahaha


----------



## Phoenix123

lynne_ross said:


> I keep forgetting the yg vintage is smaller than the wg. I need to try on the yg since the wg is too big.



It definitely is.  You need to try the YG ones on.


----------



## Phoenix123

One more pic of onyx on me, previously posted elsewhere - sooo beautiful!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Phoenix123 said:


> One more pic of onyx on me, previously posted elsewhere - sooo beautiful!!
> 
> View attachment 4796131


The onyx was made for you!


----------



## Alena21

Phoenix123 said:


> I wish I knew how to post videos.  Anyhow, here's a pic of the magic Alhambra pave earrings - in YG and WG.  I already have the YG version and will be adding the WG next year to my VCA collection:
> 
> View attachment 4796109


Yes, white gold all the way..not a fan of the bump in the middle of the YG ones.! I like it on the guilloche but here it is out of place.


----------



## Phoenix123

Alena21 said:


> Yes, white gold all the way..not a fan of the bump in the middle of the YG ones.! I like it on the guilloche but here it is out of place.



Lol.  I bought the YG magic pave ones first and have loved them since day 1.


----------



## Alena21

Phoenix123 said:


> Lol.  I bought the YG magic pave ones first and have loved them since day 1.


Is there any significant price difference between WG and YG since they are smaller. I always though these were VA not MA. Hahaha. Good to have both since they are so different!)


----------



## Phoenix123

Alena21 said:


> Is there any significant price difference between WG and YG since they are smaller. I always though these were VA not MA. Hahaha. Good to have both since they are so different!)



Not much of a price difference, no.  Not enough to warrant choosing one over the other.  You have to love whichever version you love, for what they are, and not for the price (difference).  I just happen to love both the YG and WG versions.

The difference in size between the WG and YG MA pave versions is only minute.  The MA YG pave version, however, is considerably larger than the VA YG pave version.  Same for the WG magic pave vs WG vintage pave.


----------



## Alena21

Phoenix123 said:


> Not much of a price difference, no.  Not enough to warrant choosing one over the other.  You have to love whichever version you love, for what they are, and not for the price (difference).  I just happen to love both the YG and WG versions.
> 
> The difference in size between the WG and YG MA pave versions is only minute.  The MA YG pave version, however, is considerably larger than the VA YG pave version.  Same for the WG magic pave vs WG vintage pave.


Interesting.  I was sure I have seen YG Magic Pave earrings exactly the same like the WG ones somewhere. Then I thought there was no difference. Obviosly total confusion. Thanks for setting things straight.  I'm going to check them out and see for myself next time I go to VCA.


----------



## kimber418

I wonder why they did the clasp in white gold?  I have the Perlee Pearls of gold and the Perlee clover and the clasp is gold on both.
The clasp does not really show if I remember on the Perlee Signature bracelet.


lv in yyc said:


> the Perleé signature bracelet in yellow gold. The clasp is white gold for some reason. Here is a picture.
> 
> View attachment 4795692


----------



## innerpeace85

Does anybody use ultrasonic cleaner for jewelry? I am thinking about getting this for cleaning my pave pieces:





						Amazon.com: Magnasonic Professional Ultrasonic Jewelry Cleaner with Digital Timer for Eyeglasses, Rings, Coins (MGUC500): Industrial & Scientific
					

Amazon.com: Magnasonic Professional Ultrasonic Jewelry Cleaner with Digital Timer for Eyeglasses, Rings, Coins (MGUC500): Industrial & Scientific



					www.amazon.com
				



Does anybody own this specific one? TIA!


----------



## EpiFanatic

surfer said:


> My tq 20 motifs necklace is from 2010 I think and it’s still nice and pretty blue, no green at all  and the magic earrings are vintage and still very very blue
> View attachment 4787545


Missed this.  Wow...


----------



## EpiFanatic

Phoenix123 said:


> I had fun ogling these at my local boutique today.  I'm the one in the off-shoulder top.  The SA...well, it's obvious which one she is, lol.
> 
> View attachment 4796089
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796090
> 
> View attachment 4796091
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796106
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796096
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796097
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796098


Of them all, I loved the YG pave 10 motif, maybe because it seems the most wearable.  It looks so chic on top of your SA's white t-shirt.


----------



## Alena21

I tried finally the new Frivole bangle and for first time the Frivole ring.  All these years the Frivole didn't interest me enough to try it on.  How wrong I have been.  I instantly fell in love with the ring! The bracelet not so much maybe because it was too big.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Alena21 said:


> I tried finally the new Frivole bangle and for first time the Frivole ring.  All these years the Frivole didn't interest me enough to try it on.  How wrong I have been.  I instantly fell in love with the ring! The bracelet not so much maybe because it was too big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796909


You have beautiful hands.


----------



## Phoenix123

innerpeace85 said:


> Does anybody use ultrasonic cleaner for jewelry? I am thinking about getting this for cleaning my pave pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Magnasonic Professional Ultrasonic Jewelry Cleaner with Digital Timer for Eyeglasses, Rings, Coins (MGUC500): Industrial & Scientific
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Magnasonic Professional Ultrasonic Jewelry Cleaner with Digital Timer for Eyeglasses, Rings, Coins (MGUC500): Industrial & Scientific
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody own this specific one? TIA!



I have one, but only use it for bigger diamond pieces.  I would not use for pave, as the diamond melee are prone to being loosened and falling out.


----------



## Alena21

EpiFanatic said:


> You have beautiful hands.


Thank you for the compliment! Xx


----------



## innerpeace85

Phoenix123 said:


> I have one, but only use it for bigger diamond pieces.  I would not use for pave, as the diamond melee are prone to being loosened and falling out.


Thanks @Phoenix123 ! So do you just  use soap and water to clean your pave pieces?


----------



## Phoenix123

innerpeace85 said:


> Thanks @Phoenix123 ! So do you just  use soap and water to clean your pave pieces?



Soak the items in super hot water for like 5 mins, and gently brush all the way around, back to front, with a tiny baby toothbrush or a jewellery brush if you can get hold of one.  I use dishwashing liquid.  I think a lot of people in the US use Dawn. 

You can also ask to buy a diamond jewellery cleaning kit from Cartier.  It comes with a spray and a tiny brush - easy and fast to use.


----------



## Phoenix123

Yay or nay on these earrings?


----------



## Canturi lover

Phoenix123 said:


> Yay or nay on these earrings?
> 
> View attachment 4797105



YAY. They look beautiful


----------



## LuckyMe14

Phoenix123 said:


> Yay or nay on these earrings?
> 
> View attachment 4797105
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797110


Wow these are made for you  
def yay!!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Phoenix123 said:


> Yay or nay on these earrings?
> 
> View attachment 4797105
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797110


These are a knock out! Especially with that magic necklace too.


----------



## Alena21

Phoenix123 said:


> Yay or nay on these earrings?
> 
> View attachment 4797105
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797110


Go for them!


Phoenix123 said:


> Yay or nay on these earrings?
> 
> View attachment 4797105
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797110


Go for them! One of my everyday faves. You will get a lot of wear from them!


----------



## DS2006

Phoenix123 said:


> Yay or nay on these earrings?
> 
> View attachment 4797105
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797110



They look fabulous on you!


----------



## Phoenix123

Alena21 said:


> Go for them!
> 
> Go for them! One of my everyday faves. You will get a lot of wear from them!



You have them?  Would you mind sharing pics please?


----------



## Alena21

Phoenix123 said:


> You have them?  Would you mind sharing pics please?


Mine are in yellow gold. I'll snap them next time I get them from the safe.  I have posted pics of them here before...pity TPF doesn't keep all the media files together.


----------



## Phoenix123

Alena21 said:


> Mine are in yellow gold. I'll snap them next time I get them from the safe.  I have posted pics of them here before...pity TPF doesn't keep all the media files together.



Those earrings ONLY come in YG, or at least that's what I thought in that particular stone combo.


----------



## Alena21

Phoenix123 said:


> Those earrings ONLY come in YG, or at least that's what I thought in that particular stone combo.


It looks like WG on my phone. After reading your post I even enlarged it and still see them like WG. Didn't pay attentiont at first glance to the stone combo tbh  I blame the poor lighting in the garden at this time of the night!


----------



## Phoenix123

Alena21 said:


> It looks like WG on my phone. After reading your post I even enlarged it and still see them like WG. Didn't pay attentiont at first glance to the stone combo tbh  I blame the poor lighting in the garden at this time of the night!



Lol.  WG comes with chalcedony. Look!!


----------



## Alena21

Phoenix123 said:


> Lol.  WG comes with chalcedony. Look!!
> 
> View attachment 4797195


I know.  I don't know the exact order of the stones though.  I thought it is WMOP , onyx and chalcedony on the bottom. Since the bottom motif looks lavender on my screen I concluded WG without inspecting it closely.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Phoenix123 said:


> I loved the_ idea _of the magic Alhambra pave 6-motif bracelet sooo much.  But when I tried it on, at first it looked beautiful, as I'd imagined. But then the charm kept flipping and that drove me nuts!!  The charm on my MOP bracelet of course flips too, but since the two sides are the same, it matters not.  The diamond charm, however, is a different story.
> 
> Still really LOVE the single-motif magic pave earrings in WG ; and the 10-motif YG pave necklace is oooh la la!!
> 
> Also, still loving the onyx 10-motif necklace too.  So easy to wear, effortless chic.


Tbh I really love both the YG pieces on you.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Alena21 said:


> Interesting.  I was sure I have seen YG Magic Pave earrings exactly the same like the WG ones somewhere. Then I thought there was no difference. Obviosly total confusion. Thanks for setting things straight.  I'm going to check them out and see for myself next time I go to VCA.



you did see them - my pair, they were a special order, made to be just like the wg pair. I finally picked up the matching SO necklace!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Phoenix123 said:


> Yay or nay on these earrings?
> 
> View attachment 4797105
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797110


These are definitely a yea for you!!!


----------



## Phoenix123

Notorious Pink said:


> you did see them - my pair, they were a special order, made to be just like the wg pair. I finally picked up the matching SO necklace!



Is there a thread/ post of your SO necklace?  I'd love to see it.

Sooo happy that you got the SO earrings and matching necklace!!  Woohoo!!

ETA: saw it!! Swoooooon!!


----------



## Alena21

Notorious Pink said:


> you did see them - my pair, they were a special order, made to be just like the wg pair. I finally picked up the matching SO necklace!


Good to know. Thank you.  All the glitz, shine and sparkle makes me confuse designs and collections. Haha. What SO necklace?? Do share!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Phoenix123 said:


> Is there a thread/ post of your SO necklace?  I'd love to see it.
> 
> Sooo happy that you got the SO earrings and matching necklace!!  Woohoo!!
> 
> ETA: saw it!! Swoooooon!!





Alena21 said:


> Good to know. Thank you.  All the glitz, shine and sparkle makes me confuse designs and collections. Haha. What SO necklace?? Do share!



I put it in the special orders thread. Here is a pic:


----------



## Phoenix123

Notorious Pink said:


> I put it in the special orders thread. Here is a pic:
> 
> View attachment 4797235



Absolutely GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Alena21

Notorious Pink said:


> I put it in the special orders thread. Here is a pic:
> 
> View attachment 4797235


Rare stunner indeed! Glowing beauty! Off to the SO thread I run!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Phoenix123 said:


> Yay or nay on these earrings?
> 
> View attachment 4797105
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797110


The earrings are beautiful on you, like everything else. But I don’t love it with the  magic pendant. The large motifs are too close together and I don’t know which to focus on. It feels like the earrings should be worn without a necklace. They make a huge statement by itself. And how heavy are they?


----------



## JewelryLover101

Alena21 said:


> Interesting.  I was sure I have seen YG Magic Pave earrings exac





EpiFanatic said:


> The earrings are beautiful on you, like everything else. But I don’t love it with the  magic pendant. The large motifs are too close together and I don’t know which to focus on. It feels like the earrings should be worn without a necklace. They make a huge statement by itself. And how heavy are they?


I agree with this. Both pieces are beautiful on their own but overwhelming when worn together.


----------



## DS2006

I think she could wear the Magic pendant long so that it wasn't so close to the earrings, though!


----------



## Meowwu

Hi Ladies, I’ve searched and could not find on tpf information on VCA watches. Can anyone chime in on how they like their VCA watches? Either sweet Alhambra or vintage Alhambra. TIA


----------



## Phoenix123

EpiFanatic said:


> The earrings are beautiful on you, like everything else. But I don’t love it with the  magic pendant. The large motifs are too close together and I don’t know which to focus on. It feels like the earrings should be worn without a necklace. They make a huge statement by itself. And how heavy are they?



It's funny...I was pondering whether to wear the earrings alone.

They're not heavy at all, which is why I like them.  I could hardly feel the weight.  The movements are still there but not as bothersome as I thought. I also tried on the 3-motif pave ones, and I took them off straightaway...they were HEAVY and very uncomfortable!!


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Phoenix123 said:


> Lol.  WG comes with chalcedony. Look!!
> 
> View attachment 4797195



I want these soooo badly but my poor earlobes hurt just thinking about them


----------



## Phoenix123

DS2006 said:


> I think she could wear the Magic pendant long so that it wasn't so close to the earrings, though!



That's certainly an option.


----------



## Phoenix123

Comfortably Numb said:


> I want these soooo badly but my poor earlobes hurt just thinking about them



You'd be surprised how they don't hurt.  That was one of my main concerns.  Anyhow, when I get mine, I would like to wear them without the posts, as I think that's make them a little more comfy.


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Phoenix123 said:


> You'd be surprised how they don't hurt.  That was one of my main concerns.  Anyhow, when I get mine, I would like to wear them without the posts, as I think that's make them a little more comfy.



Yeah if you're sitting they are fine, but I couldn't handle the swinging just walking around the boutique!


----------



## Phoenix123

Comfortably Numb said:


> Yeah if you're sitting they are fine, but I couldn't handle the swinging just walking around the boutique!



The swinging, aka movements, was also my concern.  They didn't seem to bother me too much yesterday.

I will try them on again, many more times, before I commit.


----------



## innerpeace85

Notorious Pink said:


> I put it in the special orders thread. Here is a pic:
> 
> View attachment 4797235


So beautiful!! Congrats! Enjoy them in good health


----------



## Alena21

Phoenix123 said:


> The swinging, aka movements, was also my concern.  They didn't seem to bother me too much yesterday.
> 
> I will try them on again, many more times, before I commit.


 I can wear mine for more than a couple of hours without any discomfort. They don't tug on the ear too hard but also they are not too light so they don’t sway too much.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Phoenix123 said:


> It's funny...I was pondering whether to wear the earrings alone.
> 
> They're not heavy at all, which is why I like them.  I could hardly feel the weight.  The movements are still there but not as bothersome as I thought. I also tried on the 3-motif pave ones, and I took them off straightaway...they were HEAVY and very uncomfortable!!


Thank goodness they're not heavy, cause they looking stunning on you.  If they're not heavy, maybe the swinging won't be annoying either.  I guess it makes sense that the diamonds and WG would be a lot heavier.  Can't wait to see your magic earrings next year!


----------



## Alena21

Phoenix123 said:


> You have them?  Would you mind sharing pics please?


Here it is... Both WMOP and GMOP are very luminous and  rainbowlike. The camera on the phone has difficulty catching it though


----------



## Phoenix123

GORGEOUS lapis pave 50th Anni. Ed. pieces...only 2 bracelets are mine, the rest belongs to a friend  .  I love love love my lapis - it was *love at first sight*!!


----------



## Alena21

EpiFanatic said:


> The earrings are beautiful on you, like everything else. But I don’t love it with the  magic pendant. The large motifs are too close together and I don’t know which to focus on. It feels like the earrings should be worn without a necklace. They make a huge statement by itself. And how heavy are they?


+1. Well said. Long earringd show their beauty the most when one is not distracted by necklace/pendant on the neck. With ring/bracelet they will look their best


----------



## nicole0612

Phoenix123 said:


> GORGEOUS lapis pave 50th Anni. Ed. pieces...only 2 bracelets are mine, the rest belongs to a friend  .  I love love love my lapis - it was *love at first sight*!!
> 
> View attachment 4799028
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799025
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799026
> 
> View attachment 4799030
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799027


Gorgeous! Welcome home finally. Do you plan to wear the two together as bracelets, together as a necklace or both? I so wish that most of these special edition pieces were offered as 10s also!


----------



## Phoenix123

nicole0612 said:


> Gorgeous! Welcome home finally. Do you plan to wear the two together as bracelets, together as a necklace or both? I so wish that most of these special edition pieces were offered as 10s also!



I will try both and see how...lol.

Me too!!  I hate that there isn't a 10-motif version!


----------



## Alena21

This is a good find.


----------



## nicole0612

Phoenix123 said:


> I will try both and see how...lol.
> 
> Me too!!  I hate that there isn't a 10-motif version!


Looking forward to the update


----------



## nicole0612

My NM VCA SA denied it when I heard the news a week or two ago, but confirmed today that the NM in Bellevue, WA and 3-4 other locations are closing for good. I’m so glad that I have been also shopping with VCA boutiques via phone/text for the past couple of years as well, but it will be a shame to have no store location at all within several states because some items I prefer to compare in person before purchasing (now the closest US VCA to me will be over 800 miles away!).


----------



## nicole0612

Has anyone SO’d either chalcedony single motif earrings or any chalcedony in RG or YG? I think this may be my next request, though I certainly don’t need any more earrings... I think Chalcedony VA in RG or YG would be unusual and pretty (note that the preapproved SO chart includes Chalcedony earrings in RG, but that is an error and it is meant to be WG).


----------



## fice16

nicole0612 said:


> My NM VCA SA denied it when I heard the news a week or two ago, but confirmed today that the NM in Bellevue, WA and 3-4 other locations are closing for good. I’m so glad that I have been also shopping with VCA boutiques via phone/text for the past couple of years as well, but it will be a shame to have no store location at all within several states because some items I prefer to compare in person before purchasing (now the closest US VCA to me will be over 800 miles away!).



Which other NM locations will be closed, please?
So, these NM locations will be closed and hence the VCA boutiques inside will have to be closed.  Is that correct?
Thanks in advance.


(UPDATE -  I now know the impacted NM locations from online news.  So, please disregard my inquiry.  Thanks.)


----------



## lynne_ross

nicole0612 said:


> Has anyone SO’d either chalcedony single motif earrings or any chalcedony in RG or YG? I think this may be my next request, though I certainly don’t need any more earrings... I think Chalcedony VA in RG or YG would be unusual and pretty (note that the preapproved SO chart includes Chalcedony earrings in RG, but that is an error and it is meant to be WG).


This sounds beatiful! I wish they would do chalcedony in more than wg.


----------



## nicole0612

lynne_ross said:


> This sounds beatiful! I wish they would do chalcedony in more than wg.


I know! VCA WG washes me out unfortunately. When the preapproved so list came out I asked for this immediately, but was told it was a typo and meant to be WG earrings. But now that I have so process under my belt I think this may need to be the next one!


----------



## lynne_ross

nicole0612 said:


> I know! VCA WG washes me out unfortunately. When the preapproved so list came out I asked for this immediately, but was told it was a typo and meant to be WG earrings. But now that I have so process under my belt I think this may need to be the next one!


I can not stomach the SO premium so I have to wait for off the shelf pieces. Maybe vca will see how beautiful the stone is in yg and offer some pieces - can dream...


----------



## shpahlc

Alena21 said:


> This is a good find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799104
> View attachment 4799107


Where is this posted?


----------



## Alena21

shpahlc said:


> Where is this posted?


An auction website.  I'll pm you the link if you would like? ...Sent!
The resale value of the pave is cringeworthy. In a way it pained me to see this


----------



## cafecreme15

I went to the boutique today to pick up my birthday gift to myself (albeit a bit early) - the 5 motif VA WMOP bracelet in YG. After thinking about it for a few weeks and looking at the pictures over and over, it was clear this was the much better choice for me than the GMOP. I compared between a few bracelets so I could pick the one with the most iridescence and landed on this one! It’s being sized though so I couldn’t take it home today. Was told it will be ready in 5-7 business days.


----------



## Alena21

cafecreme15 said:


> I went to the boutique today to pick up my birthday gift to myself (albeit a bit early) - the 5 motif VA WMOP bracelet in YG. After thinking about it for a few weeks and looking at the pictures over and over, it was clear this was the much better choice for me than the GMOP. I compared between a few bracelets so I could pick the one with the most iridescence and landed on this one! It’s being sized though so I couldn’t take it home today. Was told it will be ready in 5-7 business days.
> 
> View attachment 4799876
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799877


It is beautiful! Happy birthday! Enjoy your gorgeous gift!


----------



## DS2006

nicole0612 said:


> My NM VCA SA denied it when I heard the news a week or two ago, but confirmed today that the NM in Bellevue, WA and 3-4 other locations are closing for good. I’m so glad that I have been also shopping with VCA boutiques via phone/text for the past couple of years as well, but it will be a shame to have no store location at all within several states because some items I prefer to compare in person before purchasing (now the closest US VCA to me will be over 800 miles away!).



They closed the NM VCA nearest me a year or so ago. Like you, it was SO helpful to be able to try things on! And there are a few things I just cannot decide without trying on! I was hoping to go to NYC this year, but that's not happening! So sorry yours is closing, too!


----------



## DS2006

cafecreme15 said:


> I went to the boutique today to pick up my birthday gift to myself (albeit a bit early) - the 5 motif VA WMOP bracelet in YG. After thinking about it for a few weeks and looking at the pictures over and over, it was clear this was the much better choice for me than the GMOP. I compared between a few bracelets so I could pick the one with the most iridescence and landed on this one! It’s being sized though so I couldn’t take it home today. Was told it will be ready in 5-7 business days.
> 
> View attachment 4799876
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799877



So elegant and beautiful! Every time I think I have settled on white gold for MOP, then I see a picture like this! Gorgeous!


----------



## nicole0612

lynne_ross said:


> I can not stomach the SO premium so I have to wait for off the shelf pieces. Maybe vca will see how beautiful the stone is in yg and offer some pieces - can dream...


Wouldn’t that be nice!! Well, we saw with GMOP that it can happen.


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> I went to the boutique today to pick up my birthday gift to myself (albeit a bit early) - the 5 motif VA WMOP bracelet in YG. After thinking about it for a few weeks and looking at the pictures over and over, it was clear this was the much better choice for me than the GMOP. I compared between a few bracelets so I could pick the one with the most iridescence and landed on this one! It’s being sized though so I couldn’t take it home today. Was told it will be ready in 5-7 business days.
> 
> View attachment 4799876
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799877


You picked a beautiful piece. Congratulations, and happy early birthday!


----------



## nicole0612

DS2006 said:


> They closed the NM VCA nearest me a year or so ago. Like you, it was SO helpful to be able to try things on! And there are a few things I just cannot decide without trying on! I was hoping to go to NYC this year, but that's not happening! So sorry yours is closing, too!


Yes, the stand alone and the NM each have their distinct advantages, but it will be a big loss to not have a physical store I can go to.


----------



## Dextersmom

cafecreme15 said:


> I went to the boutique today to pick up my birthday gift to myself (albeit a bit early) - the 5 motif VA WMOP bracelet in YG. After thinking about it for a few weeks and looking at the pictures over and over, it was clear this was the much better choice for me than the GMOP. I compared between a few bracelets so I could pick the one with the most iridescence and landed on this one! It’s being sized though so I couldn’t take it home today. Was told it will be ready in 5-7 business days.
> 
> View attachment 4799876
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799877


Congratulations and happy birthday!!  This looks so lovely on you!


----------



## innerpeace85

cafecreme15 said:


> I went to the boutique today to pick up my birthday gift to myself (albeit a bit early) - the 5 motif VA WMOP bracelet in YG. After thinking about it for a few weeks and looking at the pictures over and over, it was clear this was the much better choice for me than the GMOP. I compared between a few bracelets so I could pick the one with the most iridescence and landed on this one! It’s being sized though so I couldn’t take it home today. Was told it will be ready in 5-7 business days.
> 
> View attachment 4799876
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799877


Congrats! Happy birthday


----------



## VCA21

cafecreme15 said:


> I went to the boutique today to pick up my birthday gift to myself (albeit a bit early) - the 5 motif VA WMOP bracelet in YG. After thinking about it for a few weeks and looking at the pictures over and over, it was clear this was the much better choice for me than the GMOP. I compared between a few bracelets so I could pick the one with the most iridescence and landed on this one! It’s being sized though so I couldn’t take it home today. Was told it will be ready in 5-7 business days.


Happy birthday!!It is a great choice, suits your skin beautifully!


----------



## EpiFanatic

cafecreme15 said:


> I went to the boutique today to pick up my birthday gift to myself (albeit a bit early) - the 5 motif VA WMOP bracelet in YG. After thinking about it for a few weeks and looking at the pictures over and over, it was clear this was the much better choice for me than the GMOP. I compared between a few bracelets so I could pick the one with the most iridescence and landed on this one! It’s being sized though so I couldn’t take it home today. Was told it will be ready in 5-7 business days.
> 
> View attachment 4799876
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799877


Love YG and MOP on you!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Thank you, everyone! I’m thrilled with my choice and can’t wait to wear. Naturally am already plotting the next purchase!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Notorious Pink said:


> I put it in the special orders thread. Here is a pic:
> 
> View attachment 4797235


Omggggggggg!!!!!! Can’t breath at this beauty! I have it in WG but I want it in YG tooooo!!!!!!! So opulent!!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> It's funny...I was pondering whether to wear the earrings alone.
> 
> They're not heavy at all, which is why I like them.  I could hardly feel the weight.  The movements are still there but not as bothersome as I thought. I also tried on the 3-motif pave ones, and I took them off straightaway...they were HEAVY and very uncomfortable!!


Oh nooooo!!!! Sorry I kept insisting they are super comfy! Lol after some earrings of mine they felt like a bliss on me


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> Oh nooooo!!!! Sorry I kept insisting they are super comfy! Lol after some earrings of mine they felt like a bliss on me



They felt like they weighed a ton on my ears! lol


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phoenix123 said:


> They felt like they weighed a ton on my ears! lol


They are definitely heavier than the stone ones.... sorry sweets


----------



## so_sofya1985

Alena21 said:


> This is a good find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799104
> View attachment 4799107


Wth is this price!!!!!! What owner of these beauties would part with them for 6.8k dollars? I feel so bad for the owner she must have been desperate!


----------



## Phoenix123

so_sofya1985 said:


> They are definitely heavier than the stone ones.... sorry sweets



haha, no worries.


----------



## Alena21

so_sofya1985 said:


> Wth is this price!!!!!! What owner of these beauties would part with them for 6.8k dollars? I feel so bad for the owner she must have been desperate!


So sweet and innocent!  you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> I went to the boutique today to pick up my birthday gift to myself (albeit a bit early) - the 5 motif VA WMOP bracelet in YG. After thinking about it for a few weeks and looking at the pictures over and over, it was clear this was the much better choice for me than the GMOP. I compared between a few bracelets so I could pick the one with the most iridescence and landed on this one! It’s being sized though so I couldn’t take it home today. Was told it will be ready in 5-7 business days.
> 
> View attachment 4799876
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799877


Wowwwwww!!! I loooooove the iridescence on that one! Fabulous choice!
happy birthday!!!


----------



## lhaiat

Alena21 said:


> An auction website.  I'll pm you the link if you would like? ...Sent!
> The resale value of the pave is cringeworthy. In a way it pained me to see this


hi would you mind sending me the link as welll?


----------



## Alena21

lhaiat said:


> hi would you mind sending me the link as welll?


Done


----------



## Alena21

I read here recently about one of us rhodium plating her yellow gold VCA to turn it into white gold. Anybody else had done this?  Do you think it can work with the Guilloche design??


----------



## so_sofya1985

Alena21 said:


> So sweet and innocent!  you!


But... but... van cleef has better resale value than the rest of the brands!!! Honestly, it must have been a mistake.


----------



## Alena21

Went to VCA to check since they received some new BA necklaces to see if they match my bracelet. They didn't


----------



## lynne_ross

Alena21 said:


> Went to VCA to check since they received some new BA necklaces to see if they match my bracelet. They didn't
> View attachment 4801084


Wow so different. I bought my bracelet and necklace at same time to match them cause I was concerned about this scenario. At least it is a permanent item so you can continue looking for right match.


----------



## Alena21

I found it by chance in Hong Kong. I was not even after it but I fell in love with the colour. They didn't have a matching necklace at the time. So I just keep an eye for it. Sooner or later I'll find what I'm looking for.  No hurry. So many items on my wish list. Hahaha


----------



## LuckyMe14

Alena21 said:


> Went to VCA to check since they received some new BA necklaces to see if they match my bracelet. They didn't
> View attachment 4801099


I love the color of your bracelet!! Hope you find a match soon


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Alena21 said:


> Done


ditto please! thanks


----------



## Leekb

Hi- I don’t normally participate but enjoy looking at all the eye candy saw this and thought of you all:

https://www.fashionphile.com/van-cl...-mother-of-pearl-small-cosmos-earrings-536221


----------



## innerpeace85

Leekb said:


> Hi- I don’t normally participate but enjoy looking at all the eye candy saw this and thought of you all:
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/van-cl...-mother-of-pearl-small-cosmos-earrings-536221


Wow this seems to have been bought from my local boutique and I have the same pair as well. Highly recommend this earrings!


----------



## innerpeace85

Leekb said:


> Hi- I don’t normally participate but enjoy looking at all the eye candy saw this and thought of you all:
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/van-cl...-mother-of-pearl-small-cosmos-earrings-536221





innerpeace85 said:


> Wow this seems to have been bought from my local boutique and I have the same pair as well. Highly recommend this earrings!


BTW this retails for $14K. This is the second time in the last few months I am seeing Fashionphile list something so low, First time being grey MOP/pave bracelet for $9K.


----------



## DS2006

innerpeace85 said:


> BTW this retails for $14K. This is the second time in the last few months I am seeing Fashionphile list something so low, First time being grey MOP/pave bracelet for $9K.



Incredible deal for someone! I wish I could!


----------



## innerpeace85

DS2006 said:


> Incredible deal for someone! I wish I could!


I wish I didn’t buy mine at retail!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Are these things real though?


----------



## innerpeace85

so_sofya1985 said:


> Are these things real though?


Fashionphile is a reputed reseller in the US. I would consider buying from them in the future


----------



## so_sofya1985

Really? Because I saw quite a few threads here that women have been returning LV and Chanel obvious fakes from FP. Obviously I haven’t had any experience as I’m not in the US, but I’d be extra cautious . Especially as I don’t have much experience with VCA and what to look for when buying from a reseller!


----------



## Dancing Pandas

innerpeace85 said:


> Wow this seems to have been bought from my local boutique and I have the same pair as well. Highly recommend this earrings!



Do you have a photo of these on. Ive never noticed them but these are wow!!


----------



## Alena21

so_sofya1985 said:


> Really? Because I saw quite a few threads here that women have been returning LV and Chanel obvious fakes from FP. Obviously I haven’t had any experience as I’m not in the US, but I’d be extra cautious . Especially as I don’t have much experience with VCA and what to look for when buying from a reseller!


Buy from only reputable auction houses and resellers, ask for report on the condition. Companies which are in this business for decades won't compromise with themselves by selling fakes. I'm not familiar how FP and even e Bay and other sites operate and check authenticity since people upload their own stuff. Haven't bought anything from there yet.


----------



## JewelryLover101

so_sofya1985 said:


> Really? Because I saw quite a few threads here that women have been returning LV and Chanel obvious fakes from FP. Obviously I haven’t had any experience as I’m not in the US, but I’d be extra cautious . Especially as I don’t have much experience with VCA and what to look for when buying from a reseller!


FP has been very reputable in my experience with VCA, although typically their prices are nowhere near this good...saving just a few hundred dollars isn’t worth it to me. However, I have never seen any authenticity issues with VCA. I have seen issues with the Real Real, Yoogis and even Ann’s Fabulous Finds, but not FP. Just my experience though.


----------



## so_sofya1985

JewelryLover101 said:


> FP has been very reputable in my experience with VCA, although typically their prices are nowhere near this good...saving just a few hundred dollars isn’t worth it to me. However, I have never seen any authenticity issues with VCA. I have seen issues with the Real Real, Yoogis and even Ann’s Fabulous Finds, but not FP. Just my experience though.


Good to know


----------



## Blux88

Hello everyone. I’ve noticed some IG influencers/luxe pages where their sweet Alhambra MOP bracelets have gaps between the stone & beaded gold part & it’s noticeable. I’ve heard that MOP can shrink overtime? Does the onyx or carnelian stones do that too?


----------



## so_sofya1985

Blux88 said:


> Hello everyone. I’ve noticed some IG influencers/luxe pages where their sweet Alhambra MOP bracelets have gaps between the stone & beaded gold part & it’s noticeable. I’ve heard that MOP can shrink overtime? Does the onyx or carnelian stones do that too?


Oh id like to know that too please


----------



## Dancing Pandas

Oh wow does mother of pearl shrink by alot, is this because of water/wear?


----------



## DS2006

Blux88 said:


> Hello everyone. I’ve noticed some IG influencers/luxe pages where their sweet Alhambra MOP bracelets have gaps between the stone & beaded gold part & it’s noticeable. I’ve heard that MOP can shrink overtime? Does the onyx or carnelian stones do that too?



No, onyx and carnelian are actual stones, mother of pearl is more porous and should not get wet. I wouldn't get any of the stones wet, though, as it can dull the finish on some stones such as malachite.


----------



## jaskg144

Does anyone wear a Perlee ring as their wedding band?? Interested to see how it looks with an engagement ring.


----------



## Suzie

Phoenix123 said:


> Yay or nay on these earrings?
> 
> View attachment 4797105
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797110


They are gorgeous, are they white gold or yellow gold?


----------



## Phoenix123

Suzie said:


> They are gorgeou, are they white gold or yellow gold?


Yellow gold.


----------



## Suzie

Phoenix123 said:


> Yellow gold.


Thank you. The earrings look beautiful on you.


----------



## Suzie

I wish they came in white gold as I have the onyx 20 motif white gold necklace. Now because of your photo I am seriously considering these, I know that they don’t have onyx in them but it could work As a contrast and not to be too matchy. I also have a 10 motif MOP WG And a vintage WG 10 motif that I wear as a 20.


----------



## Dancing Pandas

which stone is less delicate - turquoise or white mother of pearl?


----------



## Suzie

Dancing Pandas said:


> which stone is less delicate - turquoise or white mother of pearl?


I am not sure as I am pretty careful with both my MOP and turquoise.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Are the turquoise sweets in WG hard to come by? Does anyone have the retail price for them? Thanks


----------



## nicole0612

ThisVNchick said:


> Are the turquoise sweets in WG hard to come by? Does anyone have the retail price for them? Thanks


$3000 on the website now. You can get them in the boutique, but they may need to order it in.








						Sweet Alhambra earstuds - VCARA44500 - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Sweet Alhambra earstuds, rhodium plated 18K white gold, turquoise.




					www.vancleefarpels.com


----------



## Phoenix123

Suzie said:


> I wish they came in white gold as I have the onyx 20 motif white gold necklace. Now because of your photo I am seriously considering these, I know that they don’t have onyx in them but it could work As a contrast and not to be too matchy. I also have a 10 motif MOP WG And a vintage WG 10 motif that I wear as a 20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803236



I definitely would recommend that you buy these 3-motif earrings, to match your other WG pieces.  The grey MOP motifs, I find, can look like black at times.  So these earrings would complement your onyx and white MOP pieces, for sure.

Would love to see mod pics of the pieces together.


----------



## Alena21

Phoenix123 said:


> I definitely would recommend that you buy these 3-motif earrings, to match your other WG pieces.  The grey MOP motifs, I find, can look like black at times.  So these earrings would complement your onyx and white MOP pieces, for sure.
> 
> Would love to see mod pics of the pieces together.


So true. Look at my earrings.  The light makes GMOP on the right look like onyx  The WG would definitely go well with onyx indeed!


----------



## Suzie

Phoenix123 said:


> I definitely would recommend that you buy these 3-motif earrings, to match your other WG pieces.  The grey MOP motifs, I find, can look like black at times.  So these earrings would complement your onyx and white MOP pieces, for sure.
> 
> Would love to see mod pics of the pieces together.


Oh dear, you are such an enabler and I do agree that the grey can look black.
Okay now to rob a bank, I mean save up.


----------



## Suzie

Alena21 said:


> So true. Look at my earrings.  The light makes GMOP on the right look like onyx  The WG would definitely go well with onyx indeed!
> 
> View attachment 4803963


Thank you for the great photo! I think you ladies have made my mind up that I NEED them in my life.
Is there any price increases coming up soon? I hope not!


----------



## Suzie

ThisVNchick said:


> Are the turquoise sweets in WG hard to come by? Does anyone have the retail price for them? Thanks


I bought mine last year here in Australia and I think that there were a couple in the country. No normal size unfortunately.
I purchased my 20 motif turquoise WG whilst hubby and I were in the US for a holiday for his 50th birthday. 
I got it from the New York store and the lady told me that it was the last one in the US. That was in 2011.
Then we went to Vegas and in the store there they had the turquoise normal size earrings and the ring with the one diamond. I ended up buying the ring.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Suzie said:


> I bought mine last year here in Australia and I think that there were a couple in the country. No normal size unfortunately.
> I purchased my 20 motif turquoise WG whilst hubby and I were in the US for a holiday for his 50th birthday.
> I got it from the New York store and the lady told me that it was the last one in the US. That was in 2011.
> Then we went to Vegas and in the store there they had the turquoise normal size earrings and the ring with the one diamond. I ended up buying the ring.


Thanks for the input.
I only ask because I wasn’t actually in the market for a turquoise. I really wanted a malachite magic ring but the store didn’t have it in stock and the SA I work with was really pushing for me to get the turquoise. I normally do not do sweet but she kept insisting, it felt like she was trying to sell it as “rare”. I hesitated a bit because I know how “rare” pieces can skyrocket years later (in case I end up wanted a turquoise piece in the future) but I left it behind just because it wasn’t what I was after. But of course, when I got home I had that fear of losing out LOL so I thought I’d ask the lovelies of TPf. I know VCA has not done the vintage size in awhile and I’m more of a YG person too but that damn “losing out” fear just got me to ask!


----------



## lynne_ross

What size of diamond studs do you ladies wear with your VCA pieces? I am finding my current ones too small to go with many of my pieces so thinking of sizing up.


----------



## EpiFanatic

lynne_ross said:


> What size of diamond studs do you ladies wear with your VCA pieces? I am finding my current ones too small to go with many of my pieces so thinking of sizing up.


Mine are just about 1.1-1.2 carats each. Funny thing is since I’ve gotten my pave sweets I haven’t worn my studs. It’s been about a year since I’ve worn them. And I don’t miss them either. Go figure.


----------



## DS2006

lynne_ross said:


> What size of diamond studs do you ladies wear with your VCA pieces? I am finding my current ones too small to go with many of my pieces so thinking of sizing up.



I started out with smaller, but I am at 1.3 cts each (2.6ctw) now. It's a nice size, not too big or small. My wg vintage pave earclips are larger and more blingy, so the studs are actually a little more reserved! But I love having both!


----------



## jenayb

lynne_ross said:


> What size of diamond studs do you ladies wear with your VCA pieces? I am finding my current ones too small to go with many of my pieces so thinking of sizing up.



Just north of 3 ct tw which seems like a good daily size with various VCA pieces. How big are your current studs? It's also subjective based on ear shape/size.


----------



## lynne_ross

jenaywins said:


> Just north of 3 ct tw which seems like a good daily size with various VCA pieces. How big are your current studs? It's also subjective based on ear shape/size.


My current are only 1.5 ct tw. I have had them for a long time - gift from my parents when I was younger. So I was thinking of putting them away for my daughter and getting a larger pair. I have very small lobes but I feel the actual size of diamonds looks small compared to vca pieces.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Does anyone know of a 10 motif modeling thread?  Trying to find pics of TPFers wearing 10 motifs all in one place.  TIA.


----------



## jenayb

lynne_ross said:


> My current are only 1.5 ct tw. I have had them for a long time - gift from my parents when I was younger. So I was thinking of putting them away for my daughter and getting a larger pair. I have very small lobes but I feel the actual size of diamonds looks small compared to vca pieces.



Go try some studs on - couldn't hurt!


----------



## DS2006

EpiFanatic said:


> Does anyone know of a 10 motif modeling thread?  Trying to find pics of TPFers wearing 10 motifs all in one place.  TIA.



I think a thread for modeling 10 and 20 motifs would be an awesome idea, and I'd love a thread modeling VCA earrings, too! I do searches all the time to see modeling photos of earrings. One for 10 motifs would be nice, too! Start one and show yours!


----------



## EpiFanatic

DS2006 said:


> I think a thread for modeling 10 and 20 motifs would be an awesome idea, and I'd love a thread modeling VCA earrings, too! I do searches all the time to see modeling photos of earrings. One for 10 motifs would be nice, too! Start one and show yours!


I will start a thread, and wait on my "maybe".  KWIM?


----------



## nycmamaofone

Anyone been to the NYC 5th Ave store recently? Is it possible to just walk in or do I have to make an appointment still?


----------



## cafecreme15

nycmamaofone said:


> Anyone been to the NYC 5th Ave store recently? Is it possible to just walk in or do I have to make an appointment still?


Still appointment only


----------



## Obsessed_girl

Hello, 
I would like to ask why vca stopped producing (turquoise Stone )jewelry? On the other hand , piaget and boucheron still producing jewelry with this stone ?


----------



## DS2006

Obsessed_girl said:


> Hello,
> I would like to ask why vca stopped producing (turquoise Stone )jewelry? On the other hand , piaget and boucheron still producing jewelry with this stone ?


 
There is a reduced amount of high quality turquoise available, so VCA now only uses turquoise in a limited number of pieces such as Perlee Colors, Sweet Alhambra, and some high jewelry. Iran has been a source of high quality turquoise in the past and the Sleeping Beauty mine in the US (Arizona) is no longer producing. A good picture of the prized blue color from the Sleeping Beauty mine is in this article:









						Turquoise Quality Factors | Different Types & Colors of Turquoise | GIA
					

Typically, turquoise is judged on three basic quality factors: color, texture and the presence or absence of matrix. Learn more about turquoise and what makes this gem so sought after!



					www.gia.edu


----------



## nycmamaofone

Does anybody know if each store in the same city has its own stock? I went to one boutique today and they were out of something I wanted. Would another boutique in the same city have it? Just curious since the SA didn’t mention the other boutique at all in terms of transferring items.


----------



## DS2006

nycmamaofone said:


> Does anybody know if each store in the same city has its own stock? I went to one boutique today and they were out of something I wanted. Would another boutique in the same city have it? Just curious since the SA didn’t mention the other boutique at all in terms of transferring items.



Very possible other boutiques could have it. Your SA likely didn't want to mention it since another SA likely would get the sale. I doubt they do much transferring because each boutique probably wants to keep their stock to sell.


----------



## nycmamaofone

DS2006 said:


> Very possible other boutiques could have it. Your SA likely didn't want to mention it since another SA likely would get the sale. I doubt they do much transferring because each boutique probably wants to keep their stock to sell.


Ok, thanks!! That makes sense.


----------



## Alena21

nycmamaofone said:


> Does anybody know if each store in the same city has its own stock? I went to one boutique today and they were out of something I wanted. Would another boutique in the same city have it? Just curious since the SA didn’t mention the other boutique at all in terms of transferring items.


Different boutiques would have different stock.


----------



## surfer

Is there a thread for earrings yet? Would like to get your opinion on this beauty      I am not much of a wg person but the pave wg alhambra magic can potentially make me sway to wg again


----------



## DS2006

surfer said:


> Is there a thread for earrings yet? Would like to get your opinion on this beauty      I am not much of a wg person but the pave wg alhambra magic can potentially make me sway to wg again
> 
> View attachment 4813272



I would love a thread with people modeling VCA earrings! I find it so helpful to see earrings on the ear. Plus people can show their whole earring collections!  I don't mind starting one, but people will need to add the photos of their earrings. Can I use this picture to start the thread?

The white gold pave is striking on you!!!


----------



## surfer

DS2006 said:


> I would love a thread with people modeling VCA earrings! I find it so helpful to see earrings on the ear. Plus people can show their whole earring collections!  I don't mind starting one, but people will need to add the photos of their earrings. Can I use this picture to start the thread?
> 
> The white gold pave is striking on you!!!


Yes I am an earrings fanatic as well! Please start one and happy for you to use my pic although I think I went overboard with the pink heart on my face


----------



## sammix3

Will there be a new collection coming out next month?  I believe last year VCA released the guilloche alhambra pieces in September


----------



## Alena21

surfer said:


> Is there a thread for earrings yet? Would like to get your opinion on this beauty      I am not much of a wg person but the pave wg alhambra magic can potentially make me sway to wg again
> 
> View attachment 4813272


These are too big for your ears. I don't like them on you. They give me a costume jewelry kind of vibe. (Please forgive my honesty).


----------



## surfer

Alena21 said:


> These are too big for your ears. I don't like them on you. They give me a costume jewelry kind of vibe. (Please forgive my honesty).



I love your honesty!! I have small ears and love love love the vintage pave rose gold that I own already. I do have mop and turquoise magic which I adore and wear often but I think because they are stones and not pave the big size is ok. I came across a great deal on the magic yg pave and decided against it for exactly the reason you stated. I feel like I don’t want too much bling on me as my Preferred style is more understated hence why I didn’t wear too many logos. Thanks for your input! Makes me happy now to not get the yg magic haha. Pics of my other magic which I love attached


----------



## Alena21

I also have small lobes so I hear you! Agree on the Magic stone version vs Magic pave. The bling makes them look bigger. Vintage bling is best for us.


----------



## VCA21

Alena21 said:


> I also have small lobes so I hear you! Agree on the Magic stone version vs Magic pave. The bling makes them look bigger. Vintage bling is best for us.


Another owner of small lobes is here. We always can compensate it by wearing Magic motifs elsewhere (bracelet, pendant)


----------



## Alena21

VCA21 said:


> Another owner of small lobes is here. We always can compensate it by wearing Magic motifs elsewhere (bracelet, pendant)


Or wearing 2 or 3 motif earrings because the top motif is vintage size


----------



## VCA21

Alena21 said:


> Or wearing 2 or 3 motif earrings because the top motif is vintage size


I love 3 motif earrings! And dream of Magic pave pendant ☺️


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Does anyone have suggestions on the best sites/consignment stores/auction houses to find discontinued VCA items? I've seen posts here referencing some with acronyms, but since I'm not familiar I don't know where to look. I need more eye candy in my life these days!


----------



## EpiFanatic

shopmycloset_lk said:


> Does anyone have suggestions on the best sites/consignment stores/auction houses to find discontinued VCA items? I've seen posts here referencing some with acronyms, but since I'm not familiar I don't know where to look. I need more eye candy in my life these days!


1st Dibs has a lot but their prices are through the roof. Have fun!


----------



## ItsPurseonal

EpiFanatic said:


> 1st Dibs has a lot but their prices are through the roof. Have fun!


Thank you! That’s probably better so im not tempted. Really just want to look at beautiful items!


----------



## Phoenix123

Tried this baby on today.  Was very surprised that I loved it.  Had previously written it off.

Lucky for my bank account they don't make it in my size (XS).


----------



## Notorious Pink

Phoenix123 said:


> View attachment 4814851
> 
> 
> Tried this baby on today.  Was very surprised that I loved it.  Had previously written it off.
> 
> Lucky for my bank account they don't make it in my size (XS).




OMG THAT RING!!!!!


----------



## irisjewels

EpiFanatic said:


> 1st Dibs has a lot but their prices are through the roof. Have fun!


I have spoken to people who sell on there and it helps to know that sometimes they have to price high because their seller fees are so much higher than other platforms. However most of them will negotiate and take offers. I know also many of them have stores outside of 1st Dibs, so the price buying direct should be more reasonable. At least their reputation has to be stellar, unlike auction sites where I've seen hundreds of fakes.


----------



## DS2006

irisjewels said:


> I have spoken to people who sell on there and it helps to know that sometimes they have to price high because their seller fees are so much higher than other platforms. However most of them will negotiate and take offers. I know also many of them have stores outside of 1st Dibs, so the price buying direct should be more reasonable. At least their reputation has to be stellar, unlike auction sites where I've seen hundreds of fakes.



This is true. I'd never buy or make an offer through 1st Dibs. You can usually figure out who the seller is and contact them directly. One person who was considering selling on there said the seller's fee is 25%!  But there may be other parameters with other rates. Making an offer directly to the seller definitely improves the chances of getting a lower price.


----------



## Alena21

Phoenix123 said:


> View attachment 4814851
> 
> 
> Tried this baby on today.  Was very surprised that I loved it.  Had previously written it off.
> 
> Lucky for my bank account they don't make it in my size (XS).


Open top bangles ought to be the perfect fit. I had the same issue with the new Frivole cuff. Just doesn't look nice when it doesn’t fit.


----------



## Blux88

Wish they made more designs & offer other stones in the sweet Alhambra collection.


----------



## Obsessed_girl

Hi

can you help me to identify this stone ?


----------



## jenaps

Obsessed_girl said:


> Hi
> 
> can you help me to identify this stone ?
> View attachment 4817527



lapis lazuli


----------



## Obsessed_girl

jenaps said:


> lapis lazuli


Thank you


----------



## Hyunhuynh

I’m curious...how does a vintage alhambra bracelet in Onyx with 5 stones cost $3700 while a vintage alhambra pendant in Onyx with only 1 stone cost $2430? Could someone explain this please? Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## DS2006

Hyunhuynh said:


> I’m curious...how does a vintage alhambra bracelet in Onyx with 5 stones cost $3700 while a vintage alhambra pendant in Onyx with only 1 stone cost $2430? Could someone explain this today? Thank you so much in advance.



I can't explain it, but it does make the bracelets seem like a better deal in comparison!


----------



## nicole0612

Hyunhuynh said:


> I’m curious...how does a vintage alhambra bracelet in Onyx with 5 stones cost $3700 while a vintage alhambra pendant in Onyx with only 1 stone cost $2430? Could someone explain this today? Thank you so much in advance.


I was going to joke that it’s $2000 for the brand and the rest is for the stones, but that may be actually somewhat true. When a motif needs to be replaced it costs a couple hundred dollars +/- depending on the stone, so the base price is for the workmanship and for the brand itself (it is very costly to operate a luxury brand, with everything that entails such as retail space in high end areas, aftercare services, advertising, marketing), then add on the price of the motifs, metal, mechanisms etc.


----------



## surfer

Hyunhuynh said:


> I’m curious...how does a vintage alhambra bracelet in Onyx with 5 stones cost $3700 while a vintage alhambra pendant in Onyx with only 1 stone cost $2430? Could someone explain this please? Thank you so much in advance.


It’s always been this way and I asked the same questions. Hence why I only have holiday pendants and the hard to find ones, the rest are all 5 or 10 or 20....they feel like better deals even though we all know there’s no deals in VCA


----------



## EpiFanatic

Hyunhuynh said:


> I’m curious...how does a vintage alhambra bracelet in Onyx with 5 stones cost $3700 while a vintage alhambra pendant in Onyx with only 1 stone cost $2430? Could someone explain this please? Thank you so much in advance.


Similar question:  Why does a pair of Moussy Jeans cost $350 when there are so many holes them?  There is no explanation.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Are you avoiding wearing your MOP pieces due to hand sanitizer possibly damaging them? I have been avoiding using my nice leather bags because of this and now I wonder if I should avoid wearing my MOP items too. Thoughts?


----------



## Alena21

nycmamaofone said:


> Are you avoiding wearing your MOP pieces due to hand sanitizer possibly damaging them? I have been avoiding using my nice leather bags because of this and now I wonder if I should avoid wearing my MOP items too. Thoughts?


Yes. I don't wear my MA btw rings at the moment. Same with the bags. I don't wear my lambskin bags. Only sturdy bags I can wipe with antibacterial wipes at home.


----------



## Notorious Pink

nycmamaofone said:


> Are you avoiding wearing your MOP pieces due to hand sanitizer possibly damaging them? I have been avoiding using my nice leather bags because of this and now I wonder if I should avoid wearing my MOP items too. Thoughts?



I wear my regular jewelry and carry my good bags - I was big on hand sanitizer beforehand, so no change for me. I’m used to being very careful.


----------



## Blux88

I saw on social media someone wearing a sweet Alhambra heart bracelet in MOP. Does anyone know if VCA made a sweet Alhambra heart bracelet in MOP before? I called CS and they said “the heart bracelet you have shared is not a part of Van Cleef & Arpels Sweet Alhambra collection.” So was it discontinued, SO, or just replica/fake?


----------



## kimber418

Blux88 said:


> I saw on social media someone wearing a sweet Alhambra heart bracelet in MOP. Does anyone know if VCA made a sweet Alhambra heart bracelet in MOP before? I called CS and they said “the heart bracelet you have shared is not a part of Van Cleef & Arpels Sweet Alhambra collection.” So was it discontinued, SO, or just replica/fake?


Was it a sweet MOP heart?  If so Van Cleef did make a sweet MOP heart in yellow gold in a bracelet.  They also did a red one.


----------



## Blux88

kimber418 said:


> Was it a sweet MOP heart?  If so Van Cleef did make a sweet MOP heart in yellow gold in a bracelet.  They also did a red one.
> 
> View attachment 4821688


Yess!! Awww why did they discontinued it?


----------



## kimber418

Blux88 said:


> Yess!! Awww why did they discontinued it?


Maybe because nobody bought it?


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,
Do I get large or small pave Frivole pendant to match the earrings? Only other pendant/necklace I have is YG vintage Alhambra pave pendant in YG. Thanks!


----------



## DS2006

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> Do I get large or small pave Frivole pendant to match the earrings? Only other pendant/necklace I have is YG vintage Alhambra pave pendant in YG. Thanks!
> View attachment 4822338


Is the small the same size as your earring? If so, I'd likely go with that since the large would probably be more for dressy occasions. I love the size of the pave earrings...perfect! (I looked at them. I do think I'd personally be able to wear the small more, but the large is certainly gorgeous!)


----------



## innerpeace85

DS2006 said:


> Is the small the same size as your earring? If so, I'd likely go with that since the large would probably be more for dressy occasions. I love the size of the pave earrings...perfect! (I looked at them. I do think I'd personally be able to wear the small more, but the large is certainly gorgeous!)


Thanks for the reply! The Frivole earrings are small size.
I have vintage Alhambra pave pendant+earrings in YG. I wear that pendant everyday and want an additional pendant to wear in rotation. I love the large Frivole but I am wondering if that might be too much for everyday and for work.


----------



## DS2006

innerpeace85 said:


> Thanks for the reply! The Frivole earrings are small size.
> I have vintage Alhambra pave pendant+earrings in YG. I wear that pendant everyday and want an additional pendant to wear in rotation. I love the large Frivole but I am wondering if that might be too much for everyday and for work.



Hmm, in that case, it might be nice to have the large pendant since you already have the VA pave pendant. I guess it depends on how you dress for work as to whether it would work for daily wear.  I think the small might be more versatile, though.


----------



## cafecreme15

innerpeace85 said:


> Thanks for the reply! The Frivole earrings are small size.
> I have vintage Alhambra pave pendant+earrings in YG. I wear that pendant everyday and want an additional pendant to wear in rotation. I love the large Frivole but I am wondering if that might be too much for everyday and for work.


Not sure if you’ve had a chance to see or try it in person, but I think the the large is LARGE. I’d probably go with the small but that’s just me. My SA has the large clip I think and wears it as a really long layering piece and it works well that way.


----------



## innerpeace85

cafecreme15 said:


> Not sure if you’ve had a chance to see or try it in person, but I think the the large is LARGE. I’d probably go with the small but that’s just me. My SA has the large clip I think and wears it as a really long layering piece and it works well that way.


I haven't tried the large in pendant but I have tried the earrings and they were quite big on me. I like substantial pieces but sometimes they can be hard for my everyday casual lifestyle. So I am wondering which way to go.


----------



## cafecreme15

innerpeace85 said:


> I haven't tried the large in pendant but I have tried the earrings and they were quite big on me. I like substantial pieces but sometimes they can be hard for my everyday casual lifestyle. So I am wondering which way to go.


Agree. I think DS is right that the small is probably more versatile in terms of ability to wear more


----------



## innerpeace85

DS2006 said:


> Hmm, in that case, it might be nice to have the large pendant since you already have the VA pave pendant. I guess it depends on how you dress for work as to whether it would work for daily wear.  I think the small might be more versatile, though.





cafecreme15 said:


> Agree. I think DS is right that the small is probably more versatile in terms of ability to wear more


Thanks for the replies!
I have similar kind of debate with MOP earrings. After giving my vintage MOP earrings to my mom, I wanted to add it back to my collection. My SA suggested that I should try the magic size since I already have the vintage size in pave.
I like the magic size but I am wondering if it is too big for me to wear everyday and a little mature. But would I feel magic size is a better size for me few years down the line? It's so hard to decide!!


----------



## sammix3

innerpeace85 said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> I have similar kind of debate with MOP earrings. After giving my vintage MOP earrings to my mom, I wanted to add it back to my collection. My SA suggested that I should try the magic size since I already have the vintage size in pave.
> I like the magic size but I am wondering if it is too big for me to wear everyday and a little mature. But would I feel magic size is a better size for me few years down the line? It's so hard to decide!!
> 
> View attachment 4822968
> View attachment 4822969


I think about that too and I think they both look lovely on you!  Except I want WG and it would have to be a SO.  I think both sizes look great on you so it depends what kind of look you’re going for


----------



## marie132

Phoenix123 said:


> That's certainly an option.


I like it even on short, it looks like its on purpose, almost as if it finished the line if the earrings. With or without, both are fine I think!


----------



## surfer

innerpeace85 said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> I have similar kind of debate with MOP earrings. After giving my vintage MOP earrings to my mom, I wanted to add it back to my collection. My SA suggested that I should try the magic size since I already have the vintage size in pave.
> I like the magic size but I am wondering if it is too big for me to wear everyday and a little mature. But would I feel magic size is a better size for me few years down the line? It's so hard to decide!!
> 
> View attachment 4822968
> View attachment 4822969


I have both of these exact ones and I have small earlobes, and I reach for both a lot! I find the mop is casual enough in magic size


----------



## sammix3

Pave vintage alhambra vs pave small frivole earrings - Which one would you choose?


----------



## Candy_landy

I found this in Instagram. Guilloche in WG? Something new?


----------



## Suzie

Candy_landy said:


> I found this in Instagram. Guilloche in WG? Something new?
> 
> View attachment 4823586


Looks cute, but a hefty price tag.


----------



## rhm

Candy_landy said:


> I found this in Instagram. Guilloche in WG? Something new?
> 
> View attachment 4823586



I so wish this to be true. 

BUT. Is it possible that the filter on this picture is making that piece look like white gold? The carnelian piece next to it looks like white gold as well in that picture.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Candy_landy said:


> I found this in Instagram. Guilloche in WG? Something new?
> 
> View attachment 4823586


I hope so!!! I’d snap it up so fast if so.


----------



## JewelryLover101

innerpeace85 said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> I have similar kind of debate with MOP earrings. After giving my vintage MOP earrings to my mom, I wanted to add it back to my collection. My SA suggested that I should try the magic size since I already have the vintage size in pave.
> I like the magic size but I am wondering if it is too big for me to wear everyday and a little mature. But would I feel magic size is a better size for me few years down the line? It's so hard to decide!!
> 
> View attachment 4822968
> View attachment 4822969


I think both look great on you to be honest. I think Magic tend to work better on people who have more “substantial” ear lobes (although that sounds pretty funny). They tend to overwhelm tiny ears in my opinion and all you see is a big Alhambra motif. However, on your ears, both look fantastic. In my opinion, the pave Alhambra are timeless - they work with all ages and you will want to wear them well into the future. For this reason, they get my vote, but the MOP look gorgeous as well. Something about the pave, though...


----------



## innerpeace85

JewelryLover101 said:


> I think both look great on you to be honest. I think Magic tend to work better on people who have more “substantial” ear lobes (although that sounds pretty funny). They tend to overwhelm tiny ears in my opinion and all you see is a big Alhambra motif. However, on your ears, both look fantastic. In my opinion, the pave Alhambra are timeless - they work with all ages and you will want to wear them well into the future. For this reason, they get my vote, but the MOP look gorgeous as well. Something about the pave, though...


Thanks for the reply! Pave earrings are already mine. I am deciding between magic and vintage size for MOP earrings


----------



## JewelryLover101

innerpeace85 said:


> Thanks for the reply! Pave earrings are already mine. I am deciding between magic and vintage size for MOP earrings


Ah ok...that makes the choice even more difficult then!


----------



## Alena21

Candy_landy said:


> I found this in Instagram. Guilloche in WG? Something new?
> 
> View attachment 4823586


On my screen they both look YG... what is the currency in the pic?


----------



## EpiFanatic

Candy_landy said:


> I found this in Instagram. Guilloche in WG? Something new?
> 
> View attachment 4823586


I think it's the lighting that makes it look like WG.


----------



## DS2006

innerpeace85 said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> I have similar kind of debate with MOP earrings. After giving my vintage MOP earrings to my mom, I wanted to add it back to my collection. My SA suggested that I should try the magic size since I already have the vintage size in pave.
> I like the magic size but I am wondering if it is too big for me to wear everyday and a little mature. But would I feel magic size is a better size for me few years down the line? It's so hard to decide!!
> 
> View attachment 4822968
> View attachment 4822969



I like the Magic size on you for MOP. I also have the vintage pave and wouldn't be able to wear Magic in those casually. But I love the stone earrings in Magic size since they are all more casual.


----------



## VCA21

DS2006 said:


> I like the Magic size on you for MOP. I also have the vintage pave and wouldn't be able to wear Magic in those casually. But I love the stone earrings in Magic size since they are all more casual.


+1


----------



## VCA21

sammix3 said:


> Pave vintage alhambra vs pave small frivole earrings - Which one would you choose?


Pave VA for everyday and small pave frivole for going out. Loved pave frivole in WG much more that mine PG pave VA, but bought first pave VA in RG, knowing that i can wear them everyday. WG pave frivole will be next


----------



## surfer

DS2006 said:


> I like the Magic size on you for MOP. I also have the vintage pave and wouldn't be able to wear Magic in those casually. But I love the stone earrings in Magic size since they are all more casual.


+1 here too


----------



## innerpeace85

sammix3 said:


> I think about that too and I think they both look lovely on you!  Except I want WG and it would have to be a SO.  I think both sizes look great on you so it depends what kind of look you’re going for





surfer said:


> I have both of these exact ones and I have small earlobes, and I reach for both a lot! I find the mop is casual enough in magic size





DS2006 said:


> I like the Magic size on you for MOP. I also have the vintage pave and wouldn't be able to wear Magic in those casually. But I love the stone earrings in Magic size since they are all more casual.





VCA21 said:


> +1



Thanks everyone for the replies! I ordered both the magic and vintage size MOP earrings and will post mod shots once it arrives. Hope comparing both of them at the same time makes the decision easier!


----------



## HADASSA

Anyone interested in a Blue Agate 5-motifs? One is available with my NM DSA - PM for his info if interested. Won't last long...


----------



## DS2006

innerpeace85 said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies! I ordered both the magic and vintage size MOP earrings and will post mod shots once it arrives. Hope comparing both of them at the same time makes the decision easier!



Please do post the modeling shots on the earrings thread, as well, because so many of us have that same dilemma of deciding size when when we can't try them on!


----------



## ayshaa

Suzie said:


> Looks cute, but a hefty price tag.



That's about 3,600 US$



Candy_landy said:


> I found this in Instagram. Guilloche in WG? Something new?



Oh I never seen a wg version! I'll have to check with my SA, it could be Middle East's special edition?


----------



## ayshaa

Alena21 said:


> On my screen they both look YG... what is the currency in the pic?


On my screen it looks White Gold and the other one is Yellow Gold.
That is Saudi Riyals, it's about 3,600 US$


----------



## cuselover

HADASSA said:


> Anyone interested in a Blue Agate 5-motifs? One is available with my NM DSA - PM for his info if interested. Won't last long...
> 
> View attachment 4825678


Do you know if NM still go gift send for tax free?


----------



## Candy_landy

ayshaa said:


> That's about 3,600 US$
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I never seen a wg version! I'll have to check with my SA, it could be Middle East's special edition?


maybe yes - only for Middle East


----------



## surfer

DS2006 said:


> Please do post the modeling shots on the earrings thread, as well, because so many of us have that same dilemma of deciding size when when we can't try them on!


I got some comparison pics as well. Will post there


----------



## HADASSA

cuselover said:


> Do you know if NM still go gift send for tax free?


Let me PM you his info and you can ask him directly.


----------



## Nesslee

hello, does anyone know if sweet alhambra exist in white gold? (Without diamonds)? Thanks!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Nesslee said:


> hello, does anyone know if sweet alhambra exist in white gold? (Without diamonds)? Thanks!


No it doesn’t. But you could request a special order. Comes with a premium.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Does anyone wear a 10 motif more casually, like over a hoodie? I’m curious to see how this looks.


----------



## nicole0612

Violet Bleu said:


> Does anyone wear a 10 motif more casually, like over a hoodie? I’m curious to see how this looks.


I would be curious also because though I am petite I cannot imagine how I would wear a 10 motif over a hoodie without it looking like a tight collar? I almost want to try it just to see! I can see wearing a 20 casually over a hoodie, that might be really cute with jeans for a very casual style similar to the ripped jeans and designer shoes look.


----------



## nicole0612

Violet Bleu said:


> Does anyone wear a 10 motif more casually, like over a hoodie? I’m curious to see how this looks.


OK, I was so curious I just had to try it! With a cool looking hoodie it might actually be kind of awesome. Unfortunately, the only hoodies I have are house sweats. It looks like the 10 motif has an old fashion sweater clip effect. I also did a 20 for comparison.


----------



## nicole0612

Violet Bleu said:


> Does anyone wear a 10 motif more casually, like over a hoodie? I’m curious to see how this looks.


Actually...imagine my hoodie is a nice black or charcoal color and luxe material. 20 motif. Chanel jacket. I think this would be cute on a casual winter day with jeans! You are so creative.


----------



## innerpeace85

nicole0612 said:


> OK, I was so curious I just had to try it! With a cool looking hoodie it might actually be kind of awesome. Unfortunately, the only hoodies I have are house sweats. It looks like the 10 motif has an old fashion sweater clip effect. I also did a 20 for comparison.
> 
> View attachment 4832625
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832626


Thanks for sharing pics Nicole! These are so useful. Love the 10 and 20 motifs on you!
I am debating about the 10 motif MOP and Guilloche myself. Wondering if it would work casually...
What about wearing 10 motif under the sweatshirt instead of over? That way just few motifs would peak through the hoodie. Do you think that would work?


----------



## nicole0612

innerpeace85 said:


> Thanks for sharing pics Nicole! These are so useful. Love the 10 and 20 motifs on you!
> I am debating about the 10 motif MOP and Guilloche myself. Wondering if it would work casually...
> What about wearing 10 motif under the sweatshirt instead of over? That way just few motifs would peak through the hoodie. Do you think that would work?


I think that is the most practical option! I was just so curious about VioletBleu’s question if a 10 could be worn over a hoodie. It’s like a brain teaser to figure out how it can be done without being too unusual


----------



## nicole0612

Let me take this opportunity to apologize for no make up on a Saturday, baggie eyes from a teething baby up all night and modeling in sweats to top it off! With all of these photos, can you tell that I’m trying to put off doing actual work while my baby is taking a much-needed nap?!


----------



## Violet Bleu

nicole0612 said:


> Actually...imagine my hoodie is a nice black or charcoal color and luxe material. 20 motif. Chanel jacket. I think this would be cute on a casual winter day with jeans! You are so creative.
> 
> View attachment 4832630


Wow! I love it!


----------



## Violet Bleu

@nicole0612
Thank you for taking the time to take these pics! You look lovely! It seems like it could work with my wardrobe. I love wearing something unexpectedly luxurious with ultra casual wear like a hoodie and track pants. So I feel like a YG or Onyx 10 motif might elevate my look but still be low-key enough not to look out of place.


----------



## gagabag

nicole0612 said:


> Let me take this opportunity to apologize for no make up on a Saturday, baggie eyes from a teething baby up all night and modeling in sweats to top it off! With all of these photos, can you tell that I’m trying to put off doing actual work while my baby is taking a much-needed nap?!


You look great! Love these casual ideas of wearing the 20’s


----------



## nicole0612

Violet Bleu said:


> @nicole0612
> Thank you for taking the time to take these pics! You look lovely! It seems like it could work with my wardrobe. I love wearing something unexpectedly luxurious with ultra casual wear like a hoodie and track pants. So I feel like a YG or Onyx 10 motif might elevate my look but still be low-key enough not to look out of place.





gagabag said:


> You look great! Love these casual ideas of wearing the 20’s


@Violet Bleu I really enjoy this forum for creative styling ideas and I think this pairing would be great with the looks you mentioned. The juxtaposition of casual with luxe pieces can be very refreshing and natural looking. @gagabag Thanks! It makes me want to try out a similar look with real out-of-house casual clothes  I have been wearing this 20 a lot lately with casual tank tops and it really works. Sometimes we forget that the Alhambra line is meant for casual wear, especially the more neutral, non-pave stones!


----------



## innerpeace85

nicole0612 said:


> I think that is the most practical option! I was just so curious about VioletBleu’s question if a 10 could be worn over a hoodie. It’s like a brain teaser to figure out how it can be done without being too unusual
> 
> View attachment 4832648


Love it!! You have convinced me that 10 motif can be worn casually. Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## Phoenix123

nicole0612 said:


> Actually...imagine my hoodie is a nice black or charcoal color and luxe material. 20 motif. Chanel jacket. I think this would be cute on a casual winter day with jeans! You are so creative.
> 
> View attachment 4832630



Seriously love this look!


----------



## nicole0612

innerpeace85 said:


> Love it!! You have convinced me that 10 motif can be worn casually. Thanks for sharing the pics





Phoenix123 said:


> Seriously love this look!


Maybe we will start seeing more casual shots on the “in action” thread. I always love to get new ideas from this creative group!


----------



## pigleto972001

Omg I love the 20 onyx. Maybe one day ! And you can wear the Seoul over a hoodie ? Mine would break - sigh


----------



## Croissant

nicole0612 said:


> Actually...imagine my hoodie is a nice black or charcoal color and luxe material. 20 motif. Chanel jacket. I think this would be cute on a casual winter day with jeans! You are so creative.
> 
> View attachment 4832630



you look great and i get the idea (maybe with a black or gray cashmere hoodie underneath your beautiful jacket) but i am hesitant on the super casual styling of VCA (especially a piece like the guilloche). i think i'm just bored of athleisure in general and 6 months of nothing but casual.


----------



## nicole0612

Croissant said:


> you look great and i get the idea (maybe with a black or gray cashmere hoodie underneath your beautiful jacket) but i am hesitant on the super casual styling of VCA (especially a piece like the guilloche). i think i'm just bored of athleisure in general and 6 months of nothing but casual.


I was thinking the exact same thing, a dark cashmere hoodie would be nice. I think there is no right or wrong, in fact I love the 20 length because it is so easy to throw over my head while running out the door. Oddly it has the effect of me wearing 20 more casually and 10 more with business wear or dresses.


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Omg I love the 20 onyx. Maybe one day ! And you can wear the Seoul over a hoodie ? Mine would break - sigh


I thought about you in this discussion! When I think about designer hoodies you are my gal!


----------



## Phoenix123

nicole0612 said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing, a dark cashmere hoodie would be nice. I think there is no right or wrong, in fact I love the 20 length because it is so easy to throw over my head while running out the door. Oddly it has the effect of me wearing 20 more casually and 10 more with business wear or dresses.



Where do I get a nice dark cashmere hoodie?


----------



## Alena21

I haven't seen this Magic Pave Ring in a while in the boutique.  So when it popped up I tried it on again although it was not the right size. I went to buy the Guilloche bracelet and earrings and I didn't.  Something held me back. I am not sure I love them enough. I'm too old for a one night stand. Need a long term relationship with my jewelry.


----------



## 911snowball

Absolutely the right decision Alena. Your heart should skip a beat when a piece is right. I know I have found the right one when my Apple watch reminds me to "Breathe" !


----------



## Alena21

911snowball said:


> Absolutely the right decision Alena. Your heart should skip a beat when a piece is right. I know I have found the right one when my Apple watch reminds me to "Breathe" !


Such an amazing idea! I should wear mine next time! Thank you Xx


----------



## Croissant

Phoenix123 said:


> Where do I get a nice dark cashmere hoodie?


loro piana on the high end,  j crew on the lower end. but you get what you pay for! j crew cashmere  i find is only wearable for a season or two. loro piana is a wardrobe staple.


----------



## Croissant

Alena21 said:


> I haven't seen this Magic Pave Ring in a while in the boutique.  So when it popped up I tried it on again although it was not the right size. I went to buy the Guilloche bracelet and earrings and I didn't.  Something held me back. I am not sure I love them enough. I'm too old for a one night stand. Need a long term relationship with my jewelry.
> 
> View attachment 4833775


love your watch! well, you probably know how i feel about diamond pave magic alhambra ! but curious why you're not into the guilloche? is it the guilloche or the fact its a bracelet and earrings?


----------



## Alena21

Croissant said:


> love your watch! well, you probably know how i feel about diamond pave magic alhambra ! but curious why you're not into the guilloche? is it the guilloche or the fact its a bracelet and earrings?


No idea. I thought I loved them but then in the shop when I tried them on for a 100th time not so much... So I shall think about them or I hope something more alluring would come my way


----------



## Croissant

Alena21 said:


> No idea. I thought I loved them but then in the shop when I tried them on for a 100th time not so much... So I shall think about them or I hope something more alluring would come my way


sometimes you buy because you think you "have to" for the sake of your collection. like a good t shirt or a good black jacket. im guilty of usually buying what's now referred to as "hero pieces", standouts...so that now that all my shoes are on display in my new closet, i realize almost every pair sparkles. it's a little nuts. who am i, dorothy from the wizard of oz??


----------



## Alena21

Croissant said:


> sometimes you buy because you think you "have to" for the sake of your collection. like a good t shirt or a good black jacket. im guilty of usually buying what's now referred to as "hero pieces", standouts...so that now that all my shoes are on display in my new closet, i realize almost every pair sparkles. it's a little nuts. who am i, dorothy from the wizard of oz??


True. I thought I'd buy because it would go with my other VCA. It was like walking out and leaving the groom at the altar kinda of thing.  Last moment I don't want it. 
Regarding the sparkly shoes  I live for them so I'm not judging


----------



## sammix3

Croissant said:


> sometimes you buy because you think you "have to" for the sake of your collection. like a good t shirt or a good black jacket. im guilty of usually buying what's now referred to as "hero pieces", standouts...so that now that all my shoes are on display in my new closet, i realize almost every pair sparkles. it's a little nuts. who am i, dorothy from the wizard of oz??


I have more sparkly shoes than I need so I am definitely guilty lol


----------



## sammix3

Does anyone know if there will be new pieces coming out soon other than the holiday pendant?


----------



## DS2006

sammix3 said:


> Does anyone know if there will be new pieces coming out soon other than the holiday pendant?



I am beginning to wonder if they are holding off introducing new pieces because of COVID and the world economic situation???


----------



## sammix3

DS2006 said:


> I am beginning to wonder if they are holding off introducing new pieces because of COVID and the world economic situation???


It's possible... but other brands are still coming out with new collections.  VCA still needs to bring in business to survive.


----------



## DS2006

sammix3 said:


> It's possible... but other brands are still coming out with new collections.  VCA still needs to bring in business to survive.



That surely must be true that they need to bring in business. I really don't closely follow any other jewelry brands, so I am not aware of what others are doing. Jewelry doesn't really follow a schedule like fashion and purses do, so it's hard to know. But maybe they are hoping to introduce in the fall to have a strong holiday season. I always look forward to seeing their new releases!


----------



## sammix3

DS2006 said:


> That surely must be true that they need to bring in business. I really don't closely follow any other jewelry brands, so I am not aware of what others are doing. Jewelry doesn't really follow a schedule like fashion and purses do, so it's hard to know. But maybe they are hoping to introduce in the fall to have a strong holiday season. I always look forward to seeing their new releases!


I don’t follow other jewelry houses but I saw on IG that there are new cartier offerings coming out.  Im hoping there will be some new pieces since it’s a nice distraction ☺️


----------



## Croissant

Alena21 said:


> True. I thought I'd buy because it would go with my other VCA. It was like walking out and leaving the groom at the altar kinda of thing.  Last moment I don't want it.
> Regarding the sparkly shoes  I live for them so I'm not judging


A portion of my shoes !


----------



## Phoenix123

Croissant said:


> loro piana on the high end,  j crew on the lower end. but you get what you pay for! j crew cashmere  i find is only wearable for a season or two. loro piana is a wardrobe staple.



Thank you.  I have a couple of cashmere shawls from Loro Piana.  They're so luxe!


----------



## TankerToad

Alena21 said:


> I haven't seen this Magic Pave Ring in a while in the boutique.  So when it popped up I tried it on again although it was not the right size. I went to buy the Guilloche bracelet and earrings and I didn't.  Something held me back. I am not sure I love them enough. I'm too old for a one night stand. Need a long term relationship with my jewelry.
> 
> View attachment 4833775


Totally get this! And agree. And love this magic. OMG


----------



## Blux88

I went to a VCA in NM over the weekend and omg they had no inventory. I asked to see some pieces from the sweet Alhambra and Vintage Alhambra collections and the SA kept apologizing. This has never happened before :/ Covid...


----------



## Danzie89

Hi all, I didn’t want to start a new thread. I’m thinking of treating myself to a sweet alhambra necklace. I want something dainty, versatile, and timeless that will last for decades to come with minimal care. I was thinking of the solid rose gold pendant. I’m petite with a fair and neutral/ slightly pink complexion. I don’t want something that’s “in your face” or stands out too much, so I’m into something slightly understated. This will be my first VCA piece. Any insights would be appreciated!


----------



## Alena21

Deleted


----------



## LovingTheOrange

SA texted me today saying these new pieces ad ending launched Oct 1! What would you ladies get?


----------



## DS2006

LovingTheOrange said:


> SA texted me today saying these new pieces ad ending launched Oct 1! What would you ladies get?
> View attachment 4835227
> View attachment 4835228
> View attachment 4835229
> View attachment 4835230
> View attachment 4835231
> View attachment 4835232
> View attachment 4835233
> View attachment 4835234



They are all beautiful! Hard to choose! Look below and there’s a whole thread on the new items!


----------



## HADASSA

My NM DSA just got in another Blue Agate bracelet - please PM for his info.


----------



## EpiFanatic

I wonder if there are any new non-Alhambra pieces?


----------



## Alena21

EpiFanatic said:


> I wonder if there are any new non-Alhambra pieces?


Yes there is a Perelee ring. I don't hate it. It gives me very vintage vibes. The pink gold version was posted on another thread


----------



## Alena21

Since I got tired of Alhambra and didn't buy the Guilloche for now I ordered the Perelee band with 1 row diamonds. This is pink gold.  I wanted yellow and they have one in Australia in my size so they'll bring it over. It will take 1-1.5 months but I love to stack it I can combine it my Boucheron or wedding band so I'll wear it a lot. Especially since my Magic rings are grounded because of the pandemic.


----------



## lynne_ross

Alena21 said:


> Yes there is a Perelee ring. I don't hate it. It gives me very vintage vibes. The pink gold version was posted on another thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835491


I read vintage as virus in your post hahaha. I can’t unsee it now.


----------



## Alena21

lynne_ross said:


> I read vintage as virus in your post hahaha. I can’t unsee it now.


What are you drinking? I want the same


----------



## bhurry

Hi ladies,

Just fyi, there is a pink porcelain listed in fashionphile, here is the link https://www.fashionphile.com/van-cl...mond-vintage-alhambra-pendant-necklace-546440


----------



## innerpeace85

I see 5 motif grey MOP WG bracelet on Fashionphile. Was this ever part of the regular line?








						VAN CLEEF & ARPELS 18K White Gold Grey Mother of Pearl 5 Motifs Vintage Alhambra Bracelet
					

This is an authentic VAN CLEEF & ARPELS 18K White Gold Grey Mother of Pearl 5 Motifs Vintage Alhambra Bracelet. The bracelet is crafted of 18 karat white gold and features five grey mother of pearl motifs set in beaded milgrain detail. This is a beautiful bracelet with the classic elegance only...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## surfer

innerpeace85 said:


> I see 5 motif grey MOP WG bracelet on Fashionphile. Was this ever part of the regular line?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VAN CLEEF & ARPELS 18K White Gold Grey Mother of Pearl 5 Motifs Vintage Alhambra Bracelet
> 
> 
> This is an authentic VAN CLEEF & ARPELS 18K White Gold Grey Mother of Pearl 5 Motifs Vintage Alhambra Bracelet. The bracelet is crafted of 18 karat white gold and features five grey mother of pearl motifs set in beaded milgrain detail. This is a beautiful bracelet with the classic elegance only...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com


I wonder that too!


----------



## Meta

Comfortably Numb said:


> Random question but where did you get that emoji? Sometimes I see ones people post that I don't have on mine. Thanks!


Click on "Help" at the bottom of the page and then on "Smilies"


----------



## nicole0612

innerpeace85 said:


> I see 5 motif grey MOP WG bracelet on Fashionphile. Was this ever part of the regular line?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VAN CLEEF & ARPELS 18K White Gold Grey Mother of Pearl 5 Motifs Vintage Alhambra Bracelet
> 
> 
> This is an authentic VAN CLEEF & ARPELS 18K White Gold Grey Mother of Pearl 5 Motifs Vintage Alhambra Bracelet. The bracelet is crafted of 18 karat white gold and features five grey mother of pearl motifs set in beaded milgrain detail. This is a beautiful bracelet with the classic elegance only...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com


Not that I know of, but since it has the new style clasp I would assume it was a SO.


----------



## DS2006

innerpeace85 said:


> I see 5 motif grey MOP WG bracelet on Fashionphile. Was this ever part of the regular line?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VAN CLEEF & ARPELS 18K White Gold Grey Mother of Pearl 5 Motifs Vintage Alhambra Bracelet
> 
> 
> This is an authentic VAN CLEEF & ARPELS 18K White Gold Grey Mother of Pearl 5 Motifs Vintage Alhambra Bracelet. The bracelet is crafted of 18 karat white gold and features five grey mother of pearl motifs set in beaded milgrain detail. This is a beautiful bracelet with the classic elegance only...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com





nicole0612 said:


> Not that I know of, but since it has the new style clasp I would assume it was a SO.



It says it was a custom order in the description. But I am not seeing a COA included, so there's no way I'd buy it. I believe VCA owners should know how important the COAs are, and I consider without the COA (and receipt would be a bonus), the piece cannot be authenticated to justify the price they are asking.


----------



## ayshaa

innerpeace85 said:


> I see 5 motif grey MOP WG bracelet on Fashionphile. Was this ever part of the regular line?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VAN CLEEF & ARPELS 18K White Gold Grey Mother of Pearl 5 Motifs Vintage Alhambra Bracelet
> 
> 
> This is an authentic VAN CLEEF & ARPELS 18K White Gold Grey Mother of Pearl 5 Motifs Vintage Alhambra Bracelet. The bracelet is crafted of 18 karat white gold and features five grey mother of pearl motifs set in beaded milgrain detail. This is a beautiful bracelet with the classic elegance only...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com



Hi dear  I have a pave-gmop bracelet in WG with Special Order. This definitely a special order as well.


----------



## ayshaa

LovingTheOrange said:


> SA texted me today saying these new pieces ad ending launched Oct 1! What would you ladies get?
> View attachment 4835227
> View attachment 4835228
> View attachment 4835229
> View attachment 4835230
> View attachment 4835231
> View attachment 4835232
> View attachment 4835233
> View attachment 4835234



So many things I want! The Magic Guilloche 1 motif necklace, Guilloche ring, 20 motifs necklace in blue agate! And my wishlist getting longer and longer by the second lol


----------



## sammix3

ayshaa said:


> Hi dear  I have a pave-gmop bracelet in WG with Special Order. This definitely a special order as well.


Ooh can you please share a pic? It sounds lovely!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

I believe a COA does not mean an item is real; a lack of COA does not mean an item is fake. Buying preloved always comes with risks; so COA or not, it is best to be prepared to pay for authentication, and for a battle. That is one reason why I prefer to buy from the boutique unless I have no choice.

And then we know sometimes photos can be taken from anywhere including here. Just a while ago, someone mistook my original photo of my collection as someone else’s. It was amusing, but I digress.


----------



## DS2006

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I believe a COA does not mean an item is real; a lack of COA does not mean an item is fake. Buying preloved always comes with risks; so COA or not, it is best to be prepared to pay for authentication, and for a battle. That is one reason why I prefer to buy from the boutique unless I have no choice.
> 
> And then we know sometimes photos can be taken from anywhere including here. Just a while ago, someone mistook my original photo of my collection as someone else’s. It was as amusing as it was offensive, but I digress.



Yes, COAs can definitely be fake!  I suspect the item on Fashionphile is authentic. But I would not pay $5k for a VA bracelet without a COA so I could at least call the store to verify the item was theirs. There are perfect reproductions of vintage Alhambra pieces, so one must be very cautious unless the price is very low and is reasonable in the event the item is a copy. I wouldn't pay $1800 to authenticate a $4-5k bracelet. Because if it is real, I've paid more than it would cost to buy the item new from VCA myself!  I doubt that bracelet on Fashionphile would be $6800 as a SO. That's my main point.


----------



## LuckyMe14

DS2006 said:


> Yes, COAs can definitely be fake!  I suspect the item on Fashionphile is authentic. But I would not pay $5k for a VA bracelet without a COA so I could at least call the store to verify the item was theirs. There are perfect reproductions of vintage Alhambra pieces, so one must be very cautious unless the price is very low and is reasonable in the event the item is a copy. I wouldn't pay $1800 to authenticate a $4-5k bracelet. Because if it is real, I've paid more than it would cost to buy the item new from VCA myself!  I doubt that bracelet on Fashionphile would be $6800 as a SO. That's my main point.


True! Especially since these are on the pre-approved SO list and therefore not hard to get approval for. If it would be something like lapis, you don't have another choice. That for me is a different situation. However that said, it would be hard to believe that if you got through the SO process and have a really special piece, you don't save the COA. But maybe this is just me  I save everything...


----------



## EpiFanatic

innerpeace85 said:


> I see 5 motif grey MOP WG bracelet on Fashionphile. Was this ever part of the regular line?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VAN CLEEF & ARPELS 18K White Gold Grey Mother of Pearl 5 Motifs Vintage Alhambra Bracelet
> 
> 
> This is an authentic VAN CLEEF & ARPELS 18K White Gold Grey Mother of Pearl 5 Motifs Vintage Alhambra Bracelet. The bracelet is crafted of 18 karat white gold and features five grey mother of pearl motifs set in beaded milgrain detail. This is a beautiful bracelet with the classic elegance only...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com


No it wasn’t. It would have to be a special order. And there is no COA with it. If anyone did this special order and wanted to sell it on FP, there is NO WAY in my mind that they would not include the COA.  Any VCA collector savvy enough to order this would know the COA would be crucial to reselling it.  I would not touch that piece with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## innerpeace85

nicole0612 said:


> Not that I know of, but since it has the new style clasp I would assume it was a SO.





DS2006 said:


> It says it was a custom order in the description. But I am not seeing a COA included, so there's no way I'd buy it. I believe VCA owners should know how important the COAs are, and I consider without the COA (and receipt would be a bonus), the piece cannot be authenticated to justify the price they are asking.





ayshaa said:


> Hi dear  I have a pave-gmop bracelet in WG with Special Order. This definitely a special order as well.





EpiFanatic said:


> No it wasn’t. It would have to be a special order. And there is no COA with it. If anyone did this special order and wanted to sell it on FP, there is NO WAY in my mind that they would not include the COA.  Any VCA collector savvy enough to order this would know the COA would be crucial to reselling it.  I would not touch that piece with a 10 foot pole.



The price seems to be quite low for a SO bracelet! Fashionphile seems to be selling some VCA pieces wayyyyy below retail - first grey MOP/pave PG bracelet, then Cosmos earrings and now this.
Even if a preloved piece comes with authenticity card, I would pay $1800 for VCA to authenticate it. This would cost me more than retail for most of preloved VCA pieces, so I would stick to store purchases personally.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Curious if anyone knows what material/stones is/are offered in the alhambra magic sized pendants (short chain)? My NM SA says only MOP in WG and pave but somehow I remember seeing someone with carnelian?


----------



## ThisVNchick

lynne_ross said:


> I read vintage as virus in your post hahaha. I can’t unsee it now.


I've been reading too much on COVID. 

When I read your post, I went back to relook at the photo and it does looks like an elongated coronavirus to me. The perlee being the spike proteins LOL


----------



## etoupebirkin

DS2006 said:


> They are all beautiful! Hard to choose! Look below and there’s a whole thread on the new items!


Holy Cr*p!!!
There goes my wallet.
The Magic chalcedony and the GMOP...
Black a Onyx diamond drops.

Wallet’s going to go on strike....


----------



## DS2006

ThisVNchick said:


> Curious if anyone knows what material/stones is/are offered in the alhambra magic sized pendants (short chain)? My NM SA says only MOP in WG and pave but somehow I remember seeing someone with carnelian?



There are some location specific ones like the blue Sevres porcelain from Paris, carnelian in rose gold from Hong Kong, and the Ginza (Japan) rose gold, white MOP. There has also been a white gold pave short Magic version.


----------



## ThisVNchick

DS2006 said:


> There are some location specific ones like the blue Sevres porcelain from Paris, carnelian in rose gold from Hong Kong, and the Ginza (Japan) rose gold, white MOP. There has also been a white gold pave short Magic version.


Thanks for your wealth of knowledge!
Now to reach out to friends in HK


----------



## CATEYES

Alena21 said:


> I haven't seen this Magic Pave Ring in a while in the boutique.  So when it popped up I tried it on again although it was not the right size. I went to buy the Guilloche bracelet and earrings and I didn't.  Something held me back. I am not sure I love them enough. I'm too old for a one night stand. Need a long term relationship with my jewelry.
> 
> View attachment 4833775


----------



## lilpikachu

Have any of you lovely ladies ordered VCA over the phone?

Do you think you would get the same packaging as per buying online?

I live in Australia and we don’t have online as an option sadly


----------



## DS2006

lilpikachu said:


> Have any of you lovely ladies ordered VCA over the phone?
> 
> Do you think you would get the same packaging as per buying online?
> 
> I live in Australia and we don’t have online as an option sadly



If you order from the boutique over the phone, you'd get the item in the inner jewelry box and white outer box and the booklet with the COA and a folder with the receipt. I think they normally include a travel pouch, but I'd mention that you'd like one just to be sure they include it. The order I recently made also included the white bag as if I had bought it in the boutique. I know in the US if you order from the online site, the items are usually sent in a nice larger box.


----------



## lilpikachu

DS2006 said:


> If you order from the boutique over the phone, you'd get the item in the inner jewelry box and white outer box and the booklet with the COA and a folder with the receipt. I think they normally include a travel pouch, but I'd mention that you'd like one just to be sure they include it. The order I recently made also included the white bag as if I had bought it in the boutique. I know in the US if you order from the online site, the items are usually sent in a nice larger box.


I’ve seen some unboxing videos on YouTube and that larger box looks amazing!

Are cleaning kits something that also needs to be requested?

Thanks for replying!


----------



## DS2006

lilpikachu said:


> I’ve seen some unboxing videos on YouTube and that larger box looks amazing!
> 
> Are cleaning kits something that also needs to be requested?
> 
> Thanks for replying!



I have never actually seen a cleaning kit. I have received one polishing cloth out of a few purchases. They do not always give those. But you can get any microfiber cleaning cloth used for eyeglasses if they don't send one. I guess it doesn't hurt to ask, though.  I agree that the online order box is so nice! I might do it just once to get the box!


----------



## Croissant

lilpikachu said:


> I’ve seen some unboxing videos on YouTube and that larger box looks amazing!
> 
> Are cleaning kits something that also needs to be requested?
> 
> Thanks for replying!


i haven't ever heard of a cleaning kit with VCA. only a cloth for polishing. cartier has the kit.


----------



## lilpikachu

Croissant said:


> i haven't ever heard of a cleaning kit with VCA. only a cloth for polishing. cartier has the kit.


Thanks Croissant!

VCA newbie over here


----------



## Alena21

Croissant said:


> i haven't ever heard of a cleaning kit with VCA. only a cloth for polishing. cartier has the kit.


Me neither. Got only a few cleaning cloths.


----------



## Comfortably Numb

DS2006 said:


> I have never actually seen a cleaning kit. I have received one polishing cloth out of a few purchases. They do not always give those. But you can get any microfiber cleaning cloth used for eyeglasses if they don't send one. I guess it doesn't hurt to ask, though. * I agree that the online order box is so nice! I might do it just once to get the box! *



Guilty of this. multiple times. Definitely worth it.


----------



## gagabag

lilpikachu said:


> Have any of you lovely ladies ordered VCA over the phone?
> 
> Do you think you would get the same packaging as per buying online?
> 
> I live in Australia and we don’t have online as an option sadly


Since we don't have online option in AU, I have ordered some of mine via phone/email through my SA interstate and I have to tell you, I had been disappointed countless of times with the packaging. I am not sure if this has changed though, considering they are trying to get remote sales this year... If you decide to go ahead, just manage your expectations... but then you might be pleasantly surprised (hopefully)! GL!


----------



## may3545

Anyone know a US store that has the pink gold frivole pave and pink sapphire earrings? I usually shop at NM VCA, but my SA said they aren’t getting them


----------



## rk4265

may3545 said:


> Anyone know a US store that has the pink gold frivole pave and pink sapphire earrings? I usually shop at NM VCA, but my SA said they aren’t getting them


I know nyc flagship had them a few weeks ago


----------



## Alena21

Is this the New Magic Agate pendant? Looks so much smaller than the pave...


----------



## LuckyMe14

Alena21 said:


> Is this the New Magic Agate pendant? Looks so much smaller than the pave...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842419


To me this looks like the blue sevres porcelain pendant from Paris...


----------



## Candy_landy

Alena21 said:


> Is this the New Magic Agate pendant? Looks so much smaller than the pave...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842419


Magic pendants have an another mount to chain


----------



## Alena21

Candy_landy said:


> Magic pendants have an another mount to chain


Thanks. Never had a closer look at one.  Until they said they are releasing BA in MA pendant. I'm not sold on it but I'm curious...  This pic from IG ...


----------



## Notorious Pink

Alena21 said:


> Is this the New Magic Agate pendant? Looks so much smaller than the pave...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842419



the magic pendants arent attached to the chain. There is a bail and the chain goes through it:


----------



## Alena21

I see. Thank you..I never paid enough attention to pendants pre Covid. Infact my only VCA pendant is the LE 2018...how things have changed.  I shall check the MA pendants in detail next time I go to the boutique.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Alena21 said:


> I see. Thank you..I never paid enough attention to pendants pre Covid. Infact my only VCA pendant is the LE 2018...how things have changed.  I shall check the MA pendants in detail next time I go to the boutique.



lt gets confusing because there are a (very) few magic pendants that are fixed to the chain - there are two versions of the wg pave Magic pendant, one has the bail, one is fixed. Also, if I recall correctly, the “small magic” pendants like the Prince and the Vendôme Editions are fixed, too.


----------



## Alena21

Notorious Pink said:


> lt gets confusing because there are a (very) few magic pendants that are fixed to the chain - there are two versions of the wg pave Magic pendant, one has the bail, one is fixed. Also, if I recall correctly, the “small magic” pendants like the Prince and the Vendôme Editions are fixed, too.


Yes, very confusing indeed. I'm happy that there are so many VCA aficionados on this forum. I have learned so much! Thank you!


----------



## pigleto972001

Just heard price increase 9/24 on everything including Alhambra. Around 5 percent.


----------



## Candy_landy

pigleto972001 said:


> Just heard price increase 9/24 on everything including Alhambra. Around 5 percent.


Heard about it too(


----------



## Meowwu

pigleto972001 said:


> Just heard price increase 9/24 on everything including Alhambra. Around 5 percent.


Where is the increase taking place? Canada had an increase recently on august 6.


----------



## sammix3

Meowwu said:


> Where is the increase taking place? Canada had an increase recently on august 6.


US


----------



## lisawhit

I thought I needed the new blue agate magic pendant....but I don't think I do because last years holiday pendant matches pretty darn good with my blue agate bracelet....
your thoughts?


----------



## cafecreme15

lisawhit said:


> I thought I needed the new blue agate magic pendant....but I don't think I do because last years holiday pendant matches pretty darn good with my blue agate bracelet....
> your thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4843920


This is a beautiful pairing!


----------



## 911snowball

Perfect match lisawhit!


----------



## lvjunkyxo

lisawhit said:


> I thought I needed the new blue agate magic pendant....but I don't think I do because last years holiday pendant matches pretty darn good with my blue agate bracelet....
> your thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4843920


I wish I could still get this pendant!!


----------



## lisawhit

cafecreme15 said:


> This is a beautiful pairing!





911snowball said:


> Perfect match lisawhit!





lvjunkyxo said:


> I wish I could still get this pendant!!


 
Thank you....  

Would it be redundant to get the blue agate magic pendant?


----------



## innerpeace85

lisawhit said:


> Thank you....
> 
> Would it be redundant to get the blue agate magic pendant?


Love the pairing of blue agate with holiday pendant! 
I wouldn't get the magic pendant if I had the holiday pendant. What about 10 motif blue agate?


----------



## Comfortably Numb

lisawhit said:


> Thank you....
> 
> Would it be redundant to get the blue agate magic pendant?



Love this pairing so much!!! I would be very content with what you have (JMHO); maybe consider a different color magic?


----------



## 911snowball

The holiday  and the  magic pendants are two completely different looks- if you love the blue and wear it often, you could find use for both.  The magic is wonderful with certain necklines and I think the blue agate magic will be spectacular.  The holiday is more subtle and is useful to be layered with other things.    I would give the new magic  a try on- you will know right away!


----------



## ayshaa

lisawhit said:


> Would it be redundant to get the blue agate magic pendant?


I often wear my magic Malachite with my 2013 Malachite holiday pendant. It is beautiful when pairing them together  I don't see any harm in pairing the blue agate together! I wish they would make a Blue Agate ring too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Each pendant has it's own uses, for example I tend to wear my holiday pendant if I am wearing a low cut top or dress while I wear the magic for button up shirts or high neck dresses/tops also amazing for polo neck or scarves in winter or like most of the time I pair them together.


----------



## Frivole88

i haven't been back in vca stores since the pandemic. anyone knows if i can walk-in at hudson yards boutique or do i need to secure an appointment first? i just need to get my bracelet lengthened.


----------



## Croissant

kristinlorraine said:


> i haven't been back in vca stores since the pandemic. anyone knows if i can walk-in at hudson yards boutique or do i need to secure an appointment first? i just need to get my bracelet lengthened.


as of 2 weeks ago it was by appointment only. so call ahead.


----------



## marydemian

kewave said:


> New addition...Magic Malachite Alhambra long pendant joining the family of 10 motifs necklace


I have been scrolling through this forum looking for exactly this photo. The malachite 10 motif necklace is to die for. I think I’m going for it. I have no more resistance left  beautiful thank you


----------



## DS2006

I was talking to my SA today trying to narrow down what I want for the holidays in order to buy before the price increase. I happened to mention I like the Cosmos wg pave onyx ring, and she said the *Cosmos wg onyx is being discontinued*. So if anyone was wanting any of those pieces, you'd better get it now before all the stock is gone.  It wasn't near the top of my wishlist so I probably won't get the ring, but I do think the pieces in that line are very beautiful. It's also a reminder that many pieces are not really permanent.


----------



## AnushkaD

Hi, I’m in a dilemma with my next piece. I only own 2 VCA Alhambra pieces, vintage onyx earrings and the Paris Sevres porcelain pendant. I am now considering the vintage pave pendant (WG or YG) or the magic 6 (MOP, GMOP, onyx). I looked at hammered gold, TE and malachite 10 motif also but want something I can wear formal and informal, which may rule out the magic 6 but would appreciate your thoughts as you all have so much experience with these pieces. I attach some photos so you can see my colouring. Many thanks


----------



## HADASSA

AnushkaD said:


> Hi, I’m in a dilemma with my next piece. I only own 2 VCA Alhambra pieces, vintage onyx earrings and the Paris Sevres porcelain pendant. I am now considering the vintage pave pendant (WG or YG) or the magic 6 (MOP, GMOP, onyx). I looked at hammered gold, TE and malachite 10 motif also but want something I can wear formal and informal, which may rule out the magic 6 but would appreciate your thoughts as you all have so much experience with these pieces. I attach some photos so you can see my colouring. Many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846071
> View attachment 4846072
> View attachment 4846073
> View attachment 4846074
> View attachment 4846075
> View attachment 4846076
> View attachment 4846077


Definitely NOT TE - it blends into your skin too much. any of the others would be a great choice and even though I have the Pave Pendant, I find the hammered ALL GOLD pops more on you. And yes, you can also wear the 6-motifs casually


----------



## lynne_ross

DS2006 said:


> I was talking to my SA today trying to narrow down what I want for the holidays in order to buy before the price increase. I happened to mention I like the Cosmos wg pave onyx ring, and she said the *Cosmos wg onyx is being discontinued*. So if anyone was wanting any of those pieces, you'd better get it now before all the stock is gone.  It wasn't near the top of my wishlist so I probably won't get the ring, but I do think the pieces in that line are very beautiful. It's also a reminder that many pieces are not really permanent.


Oh no. Did she mention anything about the mop ones? I have those on my long term list..


----------



## lynne_ross

AnushkaD said:


> Hi, I’m in a dilemma with my next piece. I only own 2 VCA Alhambra pieces, vintage onyx earrings and the Paris Sevres porcelain pendant. I am now considering the vintage pave pendant (WG or YG) or the magic 6 (MOP, GMOP, onyx). I looked at hammered gold, TE and malachite 10 motif also but want something I can wear formal and informal, which may rule out the magic 6 but would appreciate your thoughts as you all have so much experience with these pieces. I attach some photos so you can see my colouring. Many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846071
> View attachment 4846072
> View attachment 4846073
> View attachment 4846074
> View attachment 4846075
> View attachment 4846076
> View attachment 4846077


Did you try white mop 10 motif? That one might pop the best with your skin tone. Otherwise of the pics I love the 6 motif and the 10 motif hammered. The 6 motif I find only works with specific necklines for me. Whereas the 10 works with more.


----------



## jhs001

I cannot make a decision and would so appreciate some guidance and handholding. I have a YG Vintage Alhambra solid gold bracelet I adore and wear 24/7 and I’d like to add a pendant. I usually veer classic with big purchases so I’ve narrowed it down to Guilloche, Rose Gold and Yellow Gold single motif pendants lengthened to stack with a gold and diamond Tiffany tag with my son’s name on it. I had my daughter in May so I was thinking the RG pendant stacked w my tag would be a great everyday pair but I’m still drawn to the Guilloche and the YG (classic). Can anyone help? Is the RG plated? Will the Guilloche be damaged or dulled if I stack? I’m looking for low maintenance, 24/7 wear. I’d be so grateful for someone to tell me what to do. Finally! I have a big anniversary at the end of the year, so with any luck, I’ll add another piece rather soon. Help! Thanks in advance!


----------



## jhs001

AnushkaD said:


> Hi, I’m in a dilemma with my next piece. I only own 2 VCA Alhambra pieces, vintage onyx earrings and the Paris Sevres porcelain pendant. I am now considering the vintage pave pendant (WG or YG) or the magic 6 (MOP, GMOP, onyx). I looked at hammered gold, TE and malachite 10 motif also but want something I can wear formal and informal, which may rule out the magic 6 but would appreciate your thoughts as you all have so much experience with these pieces. I attach some photos so you can see my colouring. Many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846071
> View attachment 4846072
> View attachment 4846073
> View attachment 4846074
> View attachment 4846075
> View attachment 4846076
> View attachment 4846077


I love the hammered gold 10 on you. Also both gold VA pendants. Beautiful.


----------



## DS2006

lynne_ross said:


> Oh no. Did she mention anything about the mop ones? I have those on my long term list..



I unfortunately did not ask her about the MOP rose gold Cosmos. But it would not surprise me if they discontinue both at the same time. I’ll try to ask when I talk to her next. Those are gorgeous, too, and I hate seeing either be discontinued.


----------



## Croissant

AnushkaD said:


> Hi, I’m in a dilemma with my next piece. I only own 2 VCA Alhambra pieces, vintage onyx earrings and the Paris Sevres porcelain pendant. I am now considering the vintage pave pendant (WG or YG) or the magic 6 (MOP, GMOP, onyx). I looked at hammered gold, TE and malachite 10 motif also but want something I can wear formal and informal, which may rule out the magic 6 but would appreciate your thoughts as you all have so much experience with these pieces. I attach some photos so you can see my colouring. Many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846071
> View attachment 4846072
> View attachment 4846073
> View attachment 4846074
> View attachment 4846075
> View attachment 4846076
> View attachment 4846077


wow i love everything on you! you can pull any of these off. each one i was like, "oh yes, that's the one" but each one after was the same reaction. given your parameters, i would do WG pave pendant or TE 10 motif. the hammered gold 10 motif looks great on you but reads kind of dressy. the 6 motif necklace is just not my thing unless it's pave.


----------



## AnushkaD

lynne_ross said:


> Did you try white mop 10 motif? That one might pop the best with your skin tone. Otherwise of the pics I love the 6 motif and the 10 motif hammered. The 6 motif I find only works with specific necklines for me. Whereas the 10 works with more.
> 
> Hi lynne_ross, I tried the mop 10 a while ago (and onyx) and attach the photo. It does pop but wondered if it was suitable for daily wear. Many thanks for your reply.


----------



## AnushkaD

Croissant said:


> wow i love everything on you! you can pull any of these off. each one i was like, "oh yes, that's the one" but each one after was the same reaction. given your parameters, i would do WG pave pendant or TE 10 motif. the hammered gold 10 motif looks great on you but reads kind of dressy. the 6 motif necklace is just not my thing unless it's pave.


Thank you Croissant, your advice is appreciated. I have been leaning towards the WG pave but then tried the 6 and became confused. I realise they are apples and oranges but I can only afford one right now.


----------



## AnushkaD

jhs001 said:


> I love the hammered gold 10 on you. Also both gold VA pendants. Beautiful.


Thank you, I was surprised by the hammered gold.


----------



## AnushkaD

HADASSA said:


> Definitely NOT TE - it blends into your skin too much. any of the others would be a great choice and even though I have the Pave Pendant, I find the hammered ALL GOLD pops more on you. And yes, you can also wear the 6-motifs casually


Thank you, Hadassa. I think this particular TE was bland by comparison. Do you find you wear the pave pendant casually? I do like the hammered gold and it’s half the price.


----------



## nicole0612

jhs001 said:


> I cannot make a decision and would so appreciate some guidance and handholding. I have a YG Vintage Alhambra solid gold bracelet I adore and wear 24/7 and I’d like to add a pendant. I usually veer classic with big purchases so I’ve narrowed it down to Guilloche, Rose Gold and Yellow Gold single motif pendants lengthened to stack with a gold and diamond Tiffany tag with my son’s name on it. I had my daughter in May so I was thinking the RG pendant stacked w my tag would be a great everyday pair but I’m still drawn to the Guilloche and the YG (classic). Can anyone help? Is the RG plated? Will the Guilloche be damaged or dulled if I stack? I’m looking for low maintenance, 24/7 wear. I’d be so grateful for someone to tell me what to do. Finally! I have a big anniversary at the end of the year, so with any luck, I’ll add another piece rather soon. Help! Thanks in advance!


Congratulations on your daughter and your upcoming anniversary. Since you are looking for a piece you can wear 24/7 worry free I would choose one of the hammered motifs since the guilloche could become scratched if the other necklace rubs over it. For RG vs YG I would choose the one that goes best with your skin tone, which I am guessing is YG since you have the YG 5 motif and love it. Therefore, the YG pendant may be the best choice of your listed options.


----------



## nicole0612

AnushkaD said:


> View attachment 4846436
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846437


The MOP is very pretty on you. The onyx is also lovely, but the MOP pops more. I also like the YG 10 motif on you.


----------



## VCA21

AnushkaD said:


> Hi, I’m in a dilemma with my next piece. I only own 2 VCA Alhambra pieces, vintage onyx earrings and the Paris Sevres porcelain pendant. I am now considering the vintage pave pendant (WG or YG) or the magic 6 (MOP, GMOP, onyx). I looked at hammered gold, TE and malachite 10 motif also but want something I can wear formal and informal, which may rule out the magic 6 but would appreciate your thoughts as you all have so much experience with these pieces. I attach some photos so you can see my colouring. Many thanks


I like everything on you! 
Considering your onyx earrings to wear with (and what i loved on you), i would choose:
- all gold 10 motif 
-6 motif Magic alhambra 

10 motif Mop is also great, maybe next?


----------



## DS2006

AnushkaD said:


> Hi, I’m in a dilemma with my next piece. I only own 2 VCA Alhambra pieces, vintage onyx earrings and the Paris Sevres porcelain pendant. I am now considering the vintage pave pendant (WG or YG) or the magic 6 (MOP, GMOP, onyx). I looked at hammered gold, TE and malachite 10 motif also but want something I can wear formal and informal, which may rule out the magic 6 but would appreciate your thoughts as you all have so much experience with these pieces. I attach some photos so you can see my colouring. Many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846071
> View attachment 4846072
> View attachment 4846073
> View attachment 4846074
> View attachment 4846075
> View attachment 4846076
> View attachment 4846077



I think the VA pave pendant and the 10 motif solid gold would be classic and wearable pieces to have!


----------



## CATEYES

AnushkaD said:


> Thank you, I was surprised by the hammered gold.


Between these two if that’s where you’re narrowed down to, the 6 motif looks spectacular on you! The pendant is an everyday casual look IMHO. I wear my pendant everyday, even to the gym as it’s a holiday pendant so solid gold on the back, no worries for sweat I also loved the solid gold 10 motif on you. For me, I liked those 2 on you best. Happy shopping!


----------



## Styleanyone

I have a question: does grey MOP  bracelet easy to get?


----------



## DS2006

Styleanyone said:


> I have a question: does grey MOP  bracelet easy to get?



The pink gold gray mother of pearl with 2 pave motifs is regular stock so you'd have to check with your boutique to see if they have one or would need to order one.


----------



## HADASSA

AnushkaD said:


> Thank you, Hadassa. I think this particular TE was bland by comparison. Do you find you wear the pave pendant casually? I do like the hammered gold and it’s half the price.


I do wear my Pavé Pendant and 6-motifs casually. And because I have the Pavé pendant, I never saw the need for a Holiday Pendant (maybe it’s just me).

The hammered gold necklace is a lovely piece and just the right amount of pop. Keep in mind the Pavé pendant is a delicate piece compared to the 10-ALL GOLD or the 6-motifs for that matter.

I also like the way the WMOP pops on you so you just have to know what you will be comfortable purchasing at this point.


----------



## HADASSA

Styleanyone said:


> I have a question: does grey MOP  bracelet easy to get?


If you are looking for the Pavé / GMOP Bracelet, my NM DSA has one left. PM for his info if interested.

The GMOP without Pavé is not permanent stock...as yet.


----------



## Styleanyone

thank you @DS2006  and @HADASSA, if the GMOP - regular 5 motif is not permanent, should I get it now before the price increase?


----------



## HADASSA

Regular 5-motifs as in ALL GMOP, right? This is not common stock and could be someone's SO that was refused. My only advice I can give at this point is to purchase form a VCA boutique or NM (an authorized VCA dealer) to ensure authenticity.


----------



## AnushkaD

nicole0612 said:


> The MOP is very pretty on you. The onyx is also lovely, but the MOP pops more. I also like the YG 10 motif on you.


Thank you, I had no idea it would be this difficult to make a decision and quite a modest one in comparison to the lovely members of this forum who own the most exquisite pieces.


----------



## DS2006

Styleanyone said:


> I have a question: does grey MOP  bracelet easy to get?



Oh, I should add that it (PG/GMOP with pave) is available to order on the VCA site now if you are in the US.


----------



## DS2006

Styleanyone said:


> thank you @DS2006  and @HADASSA, if the GMOP - regular 5 motif is not permanent, should I get it now before the price increase?



5 motif all gray MOP is only special order. It's possible someone paid for a special order and refused it for some reason and exchanged for something else if your boutique has one.


----------



## HADASSA

DS2006 said:


> Oh, I should add that it is available to order on the VCA site now if you are in the US.


Thank you for letting us know @DS2006


----------



## Styleanyone

Will special order more expensive?


----------



## AnushkaD

HADASSA said:


> I do wear my Pavé Pendant and 6-motifs casually. And because I have the Pavé pendant, I never saw the need for a Holiday Pendant (maybe it’s just me).
> 
> The hammered gold necklace is a lovely piece and just the right amount of pop. Keep in mind the Pavé pendant is a delicate piece compared to the 10-ALL GOLD or the 6-motifs for that matter.
> 
> I also like the way the WMOP pops on you so you just have to know what you will be comfortable purchasing at this point.


Thank you. It’s interesting you say the pave is delicate as I was of the view that it was much more hard wearing than some of the stone pendants. I loved the MOP but in terms of classic pieces for daily wear I thought the pave would be a better choice and easier to pass down to my daughter. I have a few days before I go back to purchase something.


----------



## allure244

Styleanyone said:


> Will special order more expensive?



Yes I think 30% markup.


----------



## HADASSA

AnushkaD said:


> Thank you. It’s interesting you say the pave is delicate as I was of the view that it was much more hard wearing than some of the stone pendants. I loved the MOP but in terms of classic pieces for daily wear I thought the pave would be a better choice and easier to pass down to my daughter. I have a few days before I go back to purchase something.


I should clarify that when I say delicate, it doesn't necessarily mean that it's not hardy. It is subtle bling in YG (which I have) and RG. It will pop more in WG.


----------



## AnushkaD

HADASSA said:


> I should clarify that when I say delicate, it doesn't necessarily mean that it not hardy. It is subtle bling in YG (which I have) and RG. It will pop more in WG.


Aah, I see. The YG reminds me too much of Indian jewellery (which does suit me better I think, being Indian) and I want something that looks less Indian so the WG does that for me.


----------



## Styleanyone

allure244 said:


> Yes I think 30% markup.


Thank you @allure244. If I decide to buy it -  like @DS2006 mentioned above, someone chose other item instead of special order, will I also pay for the special price instead of regular price of MOP?


----------



## HADASSA

I think that is the reason I never bought the Hammered YG nor the Perlee pieces but never felt that way about the YG Pave Pendant. And yes, we do share our Indian heritage in common.


----------



## HADASSA

Styleanyone said:


> Thank you @allure244. If I decide to buy it -  like @DS2006 mentioned above, someone chose other item instead of special order, will I also pay for the special price instead of regular price of MOP?


Have you spoken to an SA at a boutique for this piece? He/she should be able to provide you with this info, since we will not know VCA's policy regarding refused SOs.


----------



## Styleanyone

Thank you @HADASSA. I will do that.


----------



## innerpeace85

AnushkaD said:


> Aah, I see. The YG reminds me too much of Indian jewellery (which does suit me better I think, being Indian) and I want something that looks less Indian so the WG does that for me.





HADASSA said:


> I think that is the reason I never bought the Hammered YG nor the Perlee pieces but never felt that way about the YG Pave Pendant. And yes, we do share our Indian heritage in common.



I am Indian too. I am with @HADASSA about Alhambra pieces in pave, Guilloche, colored stones. The VCA YG is not as yellow as Indian jewelry due to the difference in karat. So I think VCA YG would serve a diff purpose in your wardrobe.


----------



## beansbeans

I've noticed that the YG in my older VCA (purchased 8-10 years ago) is much more yellow compared to the current pieces. I'm not sure if VCA gold was just more yellow back then or if it darkened with age. If it's the latter then, something to consider if you are avoiding jewelry that looks too yellow.


----------



## nicole0612

beansbeans said:


> I've noticed that the YG in my older VCA (purchased 8-10 years ago) is much more yellow compared to the current pieces. I'm not sure if VCA gold was just more yellow back then or if it darkened with age. If it's the latter then, something to consider if you are avoiding jewelry that looks too yellow.


It was more yellow in the past, I’m not sure if the alloy has slightly changed.


----------



## AnushkaD

HADASSA said:


> I think that is the reason I never bought the Hammered YG nor the Perlee pieces but never felt that way about the YG Pave Pendant. And yes, we do share our Indian heritage in common.


That’s good to know Hadassa, the gold is warmer and very pretty. Nice to see so many lovely Indian ladies active on this forum.


----------



## AnushkaD

innerpeace85 said:


> I am Indian too. I am with @HADASSA about Alhambra pieces in pave, Guilloche, colored stones. The VCA YG is not as yellow as Indian jewelry due to the difference in karat. So I think VCA YG would serve a diff purpose in your wardrobe.
> Thank you, innerpeace85. I shall bear it in mind.


----------



## LuckyMe14

I have a question about stacking. I know this has been asked much, but I really love the look of the LOVE bracelet with a 5 motif. I know my GMOP bracelet is probably not good for stacking due to the softness of the MOP and since I don't like scratches. But maybe I can enjoy my jewelry more without being OCD (or get another 5 motif ^^). I have a LOVE ring (thick one) as my wedding band on my left hand (right is my dominant one) and normally I wear my VCA on the right. Should I wear my LOVE bracelet left or right? Left with my wedding band alone or right for breaking the matchy matchy and for a stack? Cannot make up my mind and would love some advise...


----------



## Candy_landy

LuckyMe14 said:


> I have a question about stacking. I know this has been asked much, but I really love the look of the LOVE bracelet with a 5 motif. I know my GMOP bracelet is probably not good for stacking due to the softness of the MOP and since I don't like scratches. But maybe I can enjoy my jewelry more without being OCD (or get another 5 motif ^^). I have a LOVE ring (thick one) as my wedding band on my left hand (right is my dominant one) and normally I wear my VCA on the right. Should I wear my LOVE bracelet left or right? Left with my wedding band alone or right for breaking the matchy matchy and for a stack? Cannot make up my mind and would love some advise...


MOP are one of the most durable stones in the VCA (I think and GMOP too), I wear my classic MOP VCA bracelet with Love and JUC Cartier bracelets about for two years together, nothing happened with MOP


----------



## LuckyMe14

Candy_landy said:


> MOP are one of the most durable stones in the VCA (I think and GMOP too), I wear my classic MOP VCA bracelet with Love and JUC Cartier bracelets about for two years together, nothing happened with MOP


Thank you so much for the feedback. This is good to know! This makes me a lot less OCD. I don't mind scratches on the Love, but indeed was more worried about MOP


----------



## ThisVNchick

Does anyone have a great sales associate that they could recommend at a larger boutique (NYC/BH)? I’ve been working with one at my local NM (no real VCA boutique in the area) but she’s kind of a pushy salesperson. She’s not keen on selecting beautiful variations/colors when it comes to the different stones; she’s only interested in making a sale (she would sell me a dull stone and call it beautiful if she could)! As a result, I’ve been resorting to buying via the online boutique (the assigned ambassador is actually a lot better than my old salesperson), but would prefer to work with someone live (back and forth text-type communication).

Thanks All


----------



## cromagnon

ThisVNchick said:


> Does anyone have a great sales associate that they could recommend at a larger boutique (NYC/BH)? I’ve been working with one at my local NM (no real VCA boutique in the area) but she’s kind of a pushy salesperson. She’s not keen on selecting beautiful variations/colors when it comes to the different stones; she’s only interested in making a sale (she would sell me a dull stone and call it beautiful if she could)! As a result, I’ve been resorting to buying via the online boutique (the assigned ambassador is actually a lot better than my old salesperson), but would prefer to work with someone live (back and forth text-type communication).
> 
> Thanks All


I have an amazing SA from NYC flagship store. If you’re interested, let me know


----------



## xianni

cromagnon said:


> I have an amazing SA from NYC flagship store. If you’re interested, let me know


Could you pm me your SA info from NYC flagship store too? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Toronto24

AnushkaD said:


> Hi, I’m in a dilemma with my next piece. I only own 2 VCA Alhambra pieces, vintage onyx earrings and the Paris Sevres porcelain pendant. I am now considering the vintage pave pendant (WG or YG) or the magic 6 (MOP, GMOP, onyx). I looked at hammered gold, TE and malachite 10 motif also but want something I can wear formal and informal, which may rule out the magic 6 but would appreciate your thoughts as you all have so much experience with these pieces. I attach some photos so you can see my colouring. Many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846071
> View attachment 4846072
> View attachment 4846073
> View attachment 4846074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q





AnushkaD said:


> View attachment 4846436
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846437


Everything looks gorgeous on you  We have similar skin tones and I feel the MOP and YG look best- I do think both MOP and the hammered gold 10 motif, as well as the pave VA pendants can be worn casually. I have the hammered YG in 20 motif- I wear it wrapped as a bracelet sometimes.


----------



## Rockysmom

Does anyone have the VCA special order chart they could repost? I’m having a hard time finding it. Thanks


----------



## AnushkaD

Thanks Toronto24, that’s really helpful. I do like my pendants so it is highly likely I will go for the pave pendant and, having taken advice from the ladies on this forum, I may well go for the gold rather than the WG.  I agree it is a more suitable coloured metal for our colouring. I may well have changed my mind after tomorrow but hopefully not. Really appreciate the feedback.


----------



## AnushkaD

Toronto24 said:


> Everything looks gorgeous on you  We have similar skin tones and I feel the MOP and YG look best- I do think both MOP and the hammered gold 10 motif, as well as the pave VA pendants can be worn casually. I have the hammered YG in 20 motif- I wear it wrapped as a bracelet sometimes.
> 
> Thanks Toronto24, that’s really helpful. I do like my pendants so it is highly likely I will go for the pave pendant and, having taken advice from the ladies on this forum, I may well go for the gold rather than the WG.  I agree it is a more suitable coloured metal for our colouring. I may well have changed my mind after tomorrow but hopefully not. Really appreciate the feedback.


----------



## sammix3

Rockysmom said:


> Does anyone have the VCA special order chart they could repost? I’m having a hard time finding it. Thanks


Here you go


----------



## nicole0612

sammix3 said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 4849385



Just a note, it probably goes without saying, but the Chalcedony/pink gold combination is an error. Of course, you can request this as a traditional special order, but it is not on the preapproved list.


----------



## beansbeans

DS2006 said:


> I was talking to my SA today trying to narrow down what I want for the holidays in order to buy before the price increase. I happened to mention I like the Cosmos wg pave onyx ring, and she said the *Cosmos wg onyx is being discontinued*. So if anyone was wanting any of those pieces, you'd better get it now before all the stock is gone.  It wasn't near the top of my wishlist so I probably won't get the ring, but I do think the pieces in that line are very beautiful. It's also a reminder that many pieces are not really permanent.



Ah, good to know. I like the Cosmos WG Onyx Pendant/clip but have a hard time justifying the price, especially since the WG onyx pave VA bracelet can be had for around the same price.


----------



## Rockysmom

sammix3 said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 4849385


Thanks!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> Just a note, it probably goes without saying, but the Chalcedony/pink gold combination is an error. Of course, you can request this as a traditional special order, but it is not on the preapproved list.



has anyone ever gotten it? I would love to see how it looks.


----------



## nycmamaofone

I’m going to the boutique tomorrow. I really hope the inventory isn’t too low and that I’m able to get what I want. Has anyone else found this to be true (low inventory due to panic buying)?


----------



## beansbeans

nycmamaofone said:


> I’m going to the boutique tomorrow. I really hope the inventory isn’t too low and that I’m able to get what I want. Has anyone else found this to be true (low inventory due to panic buying)?



The items I wanted to see were all readily available last week. They had the guilloche earclips too. I only looked at VA though, not the other lines. Just an observation, 3 of the 6 pieces I looked at were still in the plastic wrapping, which could mean that they've received new shipments (?)


----------



## CATEYES

AnushkaD said:


> Aah, I see. The YG reminds me too much of Indian jewellery (which does suit me better I think, being Indian) and I want something that looks less Indian so the WG does that for me.


Watched a show this summer on Bravo of American Indian families in CA and the dynamics of their lives with one another and one of the ladies names is Anushka too. Hope they didn’t discontinue as it was very interesting. Loved seeing the beautiful clothing and jewelry, I believe I spotted VCA on someone at a dance too


----------



## CATEYES

beansbeans said:


> I've noticed that the YG in my older VCA (purchased 8-10 years ago) is much more yellow compared to the current pieces. I'm not sure if VCA gold was just more yellow back then or if it darkened with age. If it's the latter then, something to consider if you are avoiding jewelry that looks too yellow.


So funny you mentioned this as my 10 motif was bought in 2011 and looks very yellow on my pale skin too. More so than other VCA YG. I was actually considering trying the 10 motif in PG to see if it is as coppery as someone mentioned. Hope not like Tiffany’s PG which seems to be extra copper like compared to VCA pieces I have in PG- but they are on smaller surfaces than the 10 motif.


----------



## nycmamaofone

beansbeans said:


> The items I wanted to see were all readily available last week. They had the guilloche earclips too. I only looked at VA though, not the other lines. Just an observation, 3 of the 6 pieces I looked at were still in the plastic wrapping, which could mean that they've received new shipments (?)


Thanks!! Hoping they have my items. Good to know they are starting to get shipments in.


----------



## nicole0612

Notorious Pink said:


> has anyone ever gotten it? I would love to see how it looks.


I have not, but am interested as well. The only reason I know it is a mistake is because back when the list came out this was my first request.


----------



## AnushkaD

HADASSA said:


> I do wear my Pavé Pendant and 6-motifs casually. And because I have the Pavé pendant, I never saw the need for a Holiday Pendant (maybe it’s just me).
> 
> The hammered gold necklace is a lovely piece and just the right amount of pop. Keep in mind the Pavé pendant is a delicate piece compared to the 10-ALL GOLD or the 6-motifs for that matter.
> 
> I also like the way the WMOP pops on you so you just have to know what you will be comfortable purchasing at this point.


I tried on the gold pave again yesterday and bought it as a birthday gift to myself, it stacks quite nicely with the Paris pendant.
Thanks for the advice ladies.


----------



## HADASSA

AnushkaD said:


> I tried on the gold pave again yesterday and bought it as a birthday gift to myself, it stacks quite nicely with the Paris pendant.
> Thanks for the advice ladies.
> View attachment 4851482


Great choice - you just couldn't go wrong. Looks awesome with the Vendome Pendant.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Sorry, another question. If they don’t have what I want in the store, can I pay for it and get the old price before they get new shipment in?


----------



## DS2006

nycmamaofone said:


> Sorry, another question. If they don’t have what I want in the store, can I pay for it and get the old price before they get new shipment in?



That's a great question and I would feel confident that you could. If they said no, you could just order from the online site if the item is available there. It's a good idea not to wait until the last day just in case you have to locate the item elsewhere. Hopefully someone has already asked their SA this question!


----------



## nicole0612

nycmamaofone said:


> Sorry, another question. If they don’t have what I want in the store, can I pay for it and get the old price before they get new shipment in?





DS2006 said:


> That's a great question and I would feel confident that you could. If they said no, you could just order from the online site if the item is available there. It's a good idea not to wait until the last day just in case you have to locate the item elsewhere. Hopefully someone has already asked their SA this question!


Yes! PM me if your SA cannot help you @nycmamaofone


----------



## nycmamaofone

nicole0612 said:


> Yes! PM me if your SA cannot help you @nycmamaofone


Thanks so much. I’ll let you all know how it goes tomorrow. I’m really hoping it goes according to plan because I don’t have many chances to go to the boutique.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

AnushkaD said:


> I tried on the gold pave again yesterday and bought it as a birthday gift to myself, it stacks quite nicely with the Paris pendant.
> Thanks for the advice ladies.
> View attachment 4851482


love this combo — you look so elegant!


----------



## nicole0612

nycmamaofone said:


> Thanks so much. I’ll let you all know how it goes tomorrow. I’m really hoping it goes according to plan because I don’t have many chances to go to the boutique.


Good luck, I hope they have what you want!


----------



## Croissant

nycmamaofone said:


> Thanks so much. I’ll let you all know how it goes tomorrow. I’m really hoping it goes according to plan because I don’t have many chances to go to the boutique.


wish i would have seen this earlier; you can always call VCA (flagship on 5th or Hudson Yards) and have them set aside what you want to see. That way you are going in and not wasting your time. If you request to see something that isn't readily available they can courier it from another store same day or can have it shipped. I personally always ask my SA first because I hate coming in only to be disappointed. I am also sure that if you want something, placing a deposit will ensure old pricing. this was offered to me by my SA.


----------



## DA Club

nycmamaofone said:


> I’m going to the boutique tomorrow. I really hope the inventory isn’t too low and that I’m able to get what I want. Has anyone else found this to be true (low inventory due to panic buying)?



Good luck! My stand alone boutique had plenty of stock last week but then of course since the price increase announcement, I texted her today to buy additional items and my SA said a ton sold this past week  My NM SA got a new shipment in last Thursday and already sold most of it.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

does anyone know if chalcedony rose de noels are in production? maybe if there’s a scattered few still out there....


----------



## AnushkaD

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> love this combo — you look so elegant!


Aww, thank you, that’s really kind.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Croissant said:


> wish i would have seen this earlier; you can always call VCA (flagship on 5th or Hudson Yards) and have them set aside what you want to see. That way you are going in and not wasting your time. If you request to see something that isn't readily available they can courier it from another store same day or can have it shipped. I personally always ask my SA first because I hate coming in only to be disappointed. I am also sure that if you want something, placing a deposit will ensure old pricing. this was offered to me by my SA.


I asked her to set those items aside but she said she can’t due to high demand.


----------



## umamanikam

Can someone please tell me ,is the rose gold of sweet Alhambra too pink or subtle like the Cartier .Dont have a boutique close by .Tnx


----------



## DS2006

umamanikam said:


> Can someone please tell me ,is the rose gold of sweet Alhambra too pink or subtle like the Cartier .Dont have a boutique close by .Tnx



Very coppery.


----------



## EpiFanatic

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> does anyone know if chalcedony rose de noels are in production? maybe if there’s a scattered few still out there....


I’ve only seen pics. I would ask if it could be a special order. Pics I’ve seen are absolutely stunning.


----------



## Danzie89

umamanikam said:


> Can someone please tell me ,is the rose gold of sweet Alhambra too pink or subtle like the Cartier .Dont have a boutique close by .Tnx



here’s my sweet— definitely a bit pink, but certainly not as rosy as 14k rose gold.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

does anyone else go through phases of being in love with the perlee clover hoops...then realizing you don’t have the face shape & neck length to pull them off, sigh. it feels like only models could wear those, but they are so gorgeous. does anyone have these or mod shots with them, i’d love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## Notorious Pink

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> does anyone else go through phases of being in love with the perlee clover hoops...then realizing you don’t have the face shape & neck length to pull them off, sigh. it feels like only models could wear those, but they are so gorgeous. does anyone have these or mod shots with them, i’d love to hear your thoughts!



I love the way they look in photos, not so much in person; when I see them in the boutique I am always underwhelmed. In real life they look - small??


----------



## Notorious Pink

This is my reference photo. And I have to remind myself that they really are a no-go for me. The Liane (necklace), however, is a different story 



ETA: ugh, I’m dead every time I see this necklace


----------



## surfer

Just received a lush gift box with a special invite today for the upcoming high jewelry black tie launch dinner  will report back with some pics of the eyecandies The dress code though.....very formal with a floral touch...off to shop my closet


----------



## honhon

i popped in my boutique to purchase 5 motif YG bracelet before the price hike, and good thing i called my SA and reserved it.  she said absolutely no inventory and she said that she has never experienced this before


----------



## DS2006

surfer said:


> Just received a lush gift box with a special invite today for the upcoming high jewelry black tie launch dinner  will report back with some pics of the eyecandies The dress code though.....very formal with a floral touch...off to shop my closet
> 
> View attachment 4853028
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853029



One thing I will say, when they do things, they do them right! How gorgeous is that?!

We will live vicariously through you! Hope you will be able to take some pictures!


----------



## Bethc

My new frivole necklace with my butterfly


----------



## QuinnC

anyone wear two 5 motif bracelets together as a necklace? pics please if possible  would love to see


----------



## surfer

DS2006 said:


> One thing I will say, when they do things, they do them right! How gorgeous is that?!
> 
> We will live vicariously through you! Hope you will be able to take some pictures!



Awe thank you dear! Yes I feel very grateful as we aren’t vvip or royalty by any means (supposedly those are the people who are going to be there) I am excited of course about the HJ but being a foodie, I am looking forward to the food

Will definitely try to take lots of pics! I didn’t know if I should share as obviously many people are still in lockdown with the boutiques still closed, but seeing it’s tpf where we share all the VCA news and excitement and where I also come to escape for a bit, I thought it might serve a purpose as a bit of an eye candy distraction and to also show how well they take care of their clients at VCA ☺️ So thanks for being encouraging about sharing the pics. I will try my best to snap pics of at least the ones I like


----------



## DS2006

Bethc said:


> My new frivole necklace with my butterfly
> 
> View attachment 4853403


Love these so much!


----------



## Notorious Pink

QuinnC said:


> anyone wear two 5 motif bracelets together as a necklace? pics please if possible  would love to see


I’ve posted pictures of this previously. Fabulous with a blouse.


----------



## TankerToad

surfer said:


> Awe thank you dear! Yes I feel very grateful as we aren’t vvip or royalty by any means (supposedly those are the people who are going to be there) I am excited of course about the HJ but being a foodie, I am looking forward to the food
> 
> Will definitely try to take lots of pics! I didn’t know if I should share as obviously many people are still in lockdown with the boutiques still closed, but seeing it’s tpf where we share all the VCA news and excitement and where I also come to escape for a bit, I thought it might serve a purpose as a bit of an eye candy distraction and to also show how well they take care of their clients at VCA ☺ So thanks for being encouraging about sharing the pics. I will try my best to snap pics of at least the ones I like


Thank you 
It’s nice to see some of these events are starting again 
May I ask
Are you in the USA?


----------



## chiaoapple

Notorious Pink said:


> This is my reference photo. And I have to remind myself that they really are a no-go for me. The Liane (necklace), however, is a different story
> 
> View attachment 4852978
> 
> ETA: ugh, I’m dead every time I see this necklace


I saw this on display when I went to the boutique yesterday and immediately thought of you


----------



## Notorious Pink

chiaoapple said:


> I saw this on display when I went to the boutique yesterday and immediately thought of you


----------



## ohsohappy

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> does anyone else go through phases of being in love with the perlee clover hoops...then realizing you don’t have the face shape & neck length to pull them off, sigh. it feels like only models could wear those, but they are so gorgeous. does anyone have these or mod shots with them, i’d love to hear your thoughts!


You mean this one?








						Perlée - Jewelry - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Joyfully feminine, the Perlée™ jewelry collection is a celebration of delicate golden beads. Its bold creations - including rings, necklaces, bracelets and earrings - are ideal to mix and match, coming together in infinite combinations to express a personal style.




					www.vancleefarpels.com
				



If so, I have RG one and it is my to-go piece. It goes with everything and is so comfortable.  Very unexpectedly I happen to use it the most among all of my earrings.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

ohsohappy said:


> You mean the one in the "notorious pink''s picture?  If so, I have RG one and it is my to-go piece. It goes with everything and comfortable so very unexpectedly I happen to use it the most among all of my earrings.


do you have any mod shots wearing it?


----------



## San2222

not sure if anyone already posted, this is the anniversary pendant this year, releasing October 1...white gold with diamond


----------



## Comfortably Numb

San2222 said:


> not sure if anyone already posted, this is the anniversary pendant this year, releasing October 1...white gold with diamond
> 
> View attachment 4855473



We have a whole thread devoted to this, but thanks for posting such a large, clear pic! So excited


----------



## Violet Bleu

Does anyone know the prices of the pink sapphire Frivole earrings and pendant? And are these actually LE, or do you think more will be made eventually? I remember hearing that the alternating GMOP/pavé bracelet was super limited, and it ended up being permanent. So, I don’t want to jump on the Frivole if I can wait since I have other things on my wish list. But I also don’t want to miss out.


----------



## vcaloverrrrr

I am a relatively young VCA collecter, so I wanted to ask if price decreases are common?

I just did my own panic buying and got myself the YG MOP 5 motif bracelet! I am in Singapore and got it for 5300SGD. Now I am thinking if I should get a few more pieces on my wishlist before the price increase, but also worried that the prices might drop next year.

Anyone has any thoughts or insights, please share!!! I was about to go in again tomorrow and get the vintage YG MOP necklace or the YG MOP sweet earrings.........


----------



## Alena21

vcaloverrrrr said:


> I am a relatively young VCA collecter, so I wanted to ask if price decreases are common?
> 
> I just did my own panic buying and got myself the YG MOP 5 motif bracelet! I am in Singapore and got it for 5300SGD. Now I am thinking if I should get a few more pieces on my wishlist before the price increase, but also worried that the prices might drop next year.
> 
> Anyone has any thoughts or insights, please share!!! I was about to go in again tomorrow and get the vintage YG MOP necklace or the YG MOP sweet earrings.........


The price increase is only 5%. So you "saved" only 265 dollars. Better think well if it is worth it to drop thousands of dollars to save a couple of hundred 
You can always buy in HK and save much more. Prices difference between HK and Singapore is between 500 SGD-2000 SGD and getting bigger the more expensive the item is. 
Singapore had a few big price decreases but they cannot be predicted...


----------



## vcaloverrrrr

Alena21 said:


> The price increase is only 5%. So you "saved" only 265 dollars. Better think well if it is worth it to drop thousands of dollars to save a couple of hundred
> You can always buy in HK and save much more. Prices difference between HK and Singapore is between 500 SGD-2000 SGD and getting bigger the more expensive the item is.
> Singapore had a few big price decreases but they cannot be predicted...



Thanks Alena! That makes sense. I never knew the price in HK was so much lesser. I was actually going to Australia to get my necklace in April but because of Covid the flight got cancelled. Does HK have the best price in Asia?

Do you know when the last decrease was?


----------



## Alena21

vcaloverrrrr said:


> Thanks Alena! That makes sense. I never knew the price in HK was so much lesser. I was actually going to Australia to get my necklace in April but because of Covid the flight got cancelled. Does HK have the best price in Asia?
> 
> Do you know when the last decrease was?


They had one Nov or Dec 2018 me thinks. HK has the best price in Asia, yes.


----------



## vcaloverrrrr

Thanks Alena, I feel much better now and won't go in to panic buy even more


----------



## Alena21

vcaloverrrrr said:


> Thanks Alena, I feel much better now and won't go in to panic buy even more


Panic buying is never a good idea. Even it is only toilet paper


----------



## vcaloverrrrr

Does anyone know the price in HK for the vintage YG MOP necklace?


----------



## Alena21

vcaloverrrrr said:


> Does anyone know the price in HK for the vintage YG MOP necklace?


Arnd 10000 SGD


----------



## vcaloverrrrr

Alena21 said:


> Arnd 10000 SGD


Oops sorry I meant the one motif.


----------



## Alena21

vcaloverrrrr said:


> Oops sorry I meant the one motif.


Arnd 3000 me thinks


----------



## vcaloverrrrr

Thanks! I think I'll still end up getting the YG Onyx pendant  I cannot resist it! I will just put myself on ban island after this for a year haha


----------



## honhon

vcaloverrrrr said:


> Thanks Alena, I feel much better now and won't go in to panic buy even more


the price difference differs on the items.  it easy to find and compare the price yourself on VCA website; play around with its country setting.  all of VCA prices are already calculated according to their unique country tax ratio to bring them globally comparable, yes VCA is doing their homework.  also most of the time when you find a glitch of discrepancy that's when there is a movement in forex


----------



## DreamingPink

Violet Bleu said:


> Does anyone know the prices of the pink sapphire Frivole earrings and pendant? And are these actually LE, or do you think more will be made eventually? I remember hearing that the alternating GMOP/pavé bracelet was super limited, and it ended up being permanent. So, I don’t want to jump on the Frivole if I can wait since I have other things on my wish list. But I also don’t want to miss out.


The Frivole pendant is $7350 and the earrings are around $13k in the US, my SA told me they are not limited edition but very limited in quantity, hope that helps!


----------



## Violet Bleu

DreamingPink said:


> The Frivole pendant is $7350 and the earrings are around $13k in the US, my SA told me they are not limited edition but very limited in quantity, hope that helps!


Thank you so much for this info! The pendant is actually less than I thought! Now to decide what to get next. . .


----------



## ohsohappy

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> do you have any mod shots wearing it?


Sorry. I'm too shy about that but it is so versatile.


----------



## Notorious Pink

DreamingPink said:


> The Frivole pendant is $7350 and the earrings are around $13k in the US, my SA told me they are not limited edition but very limited in quantity, hope that helps!





Violet Bleu said:


> Thank you so much for this info! The pendant is actually less than I thought! Now to decide what to get next. . .



It’s my understanding that these pieces are meant to be part of the permanent collection.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Took a pre-price-increase trip to VCA Fifth Ave yesterday and I thought I’d share some pics with you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

So, trip details...

I went with the intention of discussing my wish list and perhaps putting more funds toward my special order. My SA said it won’t come in before February. Item number two on my list is another order, which will wait until the first one arrives. 

i tried on the frivole pave sapphire pendant and earrings (they were out of the sapphire version of the earrings so I just tried the regular). Unfortunately the pendant is a no-go for me; I prefer bold jewelry, and the pendant just seemed to disappear. I have the same issue with the holiday pendant, which looks great on so many people - it’s just not for me. The frivole pave earrings were on the small side but I did like them, especially with the sapphire, so that stays on my list.

my SA thought I should lock in the price on something, so Im considering the perlee clover bracelet, which I’ve wanted forever but haven’t taken the plunge. Since I have a few months before my SO comes in, im prepared for it, so that’s what I’m thinking.

before I left I got to try this amazing piece on. I was joking with one of the guards that it looks like a labyrinth game, there should be a loose piece in there that you can play with while you’re wearing it....and found out it is indeed called the labyrinth bracelet. It’s absolutely incredible...and I’m so glad the SA didn’t tell me the price until after I took it off!!!


----------



## rk4265

Notorious Pink said:


> It’s my understanding that these pieces are meant to be part of the permanent collection.


My sa told me that they don’t know if it will be permanent. That these are a test launch to see how well they did. So as of last week there were only 2 pairs left nationwide


----------



## Violet Bleu

@Notorious Pink 
The labyrinth bracelet is stunning, very Sci-Fi! If you don’t mind me asking, what is your SO that you are waiting on? And the Perlée Clover is gorgeous! Are you planning on purchasing it in YG or WG? This is on my wishlist as well, but I can never decide on metal colors when there are too many options!


----------



## MyDogTink

@Notorious Pink - thank you for posting. What fun!


----------



## MyDogTink

I’m back to considering the 9 flower frivole necklace. Any thoughts, ladies?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MyDogTink said:


> I’m back to considering the 9 flower frivole necklace. Any thoughts, ladies?


I have it in yg and absolutely love it.


----------



## MyDogTink

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have it in yg and absolutely love it.



I always think of you when I go back to putting that at the top of my list! I’ve loved it for years.


----------



## DS2006

Notorious Pink said:


> Took a pre-price-increase trip to VCA Fifth Ave yesterday and I thought I’d share some pics with you!
> View attachment 4856055
> View attachment 4856056
> View attachment 4856057
> View attachment 4856058
> View attachment 4856059
> View attachment 4856060
> View attachment 4856061
> View attachment 4856062
> View attachment 4856063
> View attachment 4856064



All the pictures are fantastic! Thank you for letting us have a glimpse into the 5th Ave boutique since so many of us can't make a visit yet!


----------



## Gracilan

Any thoughts about the Frivole YG single flower (non-pave) ring? Does it scratch easily? I’d like to wear it with my Vintage carnelian bracelet and carnelian VIntage pendant. I also have 10 motif solid YG and matching bracelet...Thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Rami00

Violet Bleu said:


> @Notorious Pink
> The labyrinth bracelet is stunning, very Sci-Fi! If you don’t mind me asking, what is your SO that you are waiting on? And the Perlée Clover is gorgeous! Are you planning on purchasing it in YG or WG? This is on my wishlist as well, but I can never decide on metal colors when there are too many options!


I feel your pain on metal colors lol


----------



## Rami00

Notorious Pink said:


> Took a pre-price-increase trip to VCA Fifth Ave yesterday and I thought I’d share some pics with you!


PURE EYE CANDY! Thank you for posting these pics.


----------



## vcaloverrrrr

Wanted to share this picture I came across on Pinterest! This made me decide to go in and get my onyx necklace before the increase


----------



## Croissant

Received a VCA cotton bag, this gorgeous book, and a set of stationary with the new florae design as a surprise from my SA this morning. Always a reminder to keep VCA in the back of my mind!!!


----------



## Alena21

honhon said:


> the price difference differs on the items.  you can find and compare the price yourself on their website.  all of VCA prices are already calculated according to their unique country tax ratio to bring them to globally comparable, yes VCA is doing their homework.  also most of the time when you find a glitch of discrepancy that's when the forex is moving


I don't bother with the website.  Just check with my friend SA there to make sure I got the corre


rk4265 said:


> My sa told me that they don’t know if it will be permanent. That these are a test launch to see how well they did. So as of last week there were only 2 pairs left nationwide


I was told it was permanent just recently...


----------



## EpiFanatic

So ironic that with the impending price increase I can’t buy anything, and I thought I would totally be getting a grail piece. Another non-VCA project is in progress.  But these gorgeous new acquisitions are making me drool.  Oh well. My VCA list will need to wait. Congratulations to all the ladies that have gotten some fabulous pieces!!


----------



## Alena21

Me neither.  I went to get a final look today but nothing trully captured my heart to have "a buy now moment".


----------



## Notorious Pink

My SO is just a ten motif version of something currently only available as a 5 motif or a 20 motif. The next SO will be an earring version of the SO I’m waiting for.

I am getting the perlee clover in PG, actually. all of my VCA is YG (and the SOs are too) but there will be VCA pg pieces down the road. Also, I have other PG pieces and my Love is PG and WG. I don’t mind mixing. I thought about getting YG to match. I don’t think I have a reason for picking one over the other. I just love it in pg, and actually I love pg and wg together.


----------



## lovefirey

Is it true that the NYC 5th Ave store gives black boxes as opposed to white boxes like how Chanel at Rue Cambon gives white boxes as opposed to the standard black box?


----------



## rk4265

lovefirey said:


> Is it true that the NYC 5th Ave store gives black boxes as opposed to white boxes like how Chanel at Rue Cambon gives white boxes as opposed to the standard black box?


Yes nyc flagship gives black boxes


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Notorious Pink said:


> My SO is just a ten motif version of something currently only available as a 5 motif or a 20 motif. The next SO will be an earring version of the SO I’m waiting for.
> 
> I am getting the perlee clover in PG, actually. all of my VCA is YG (and the SOs are too) but there will be VCA pg pieces down the road. Also, I have other PG pieces and my Love is PG and WG. I don’t mind mixing. I thought about getting YG to match. I don’t think I have a reason for picking one over the other. I just love it in pg, and actually I love pg and wg together.


is it the alternating guilloche and yg pave?


----------



## cafecreme15

vcaloverrrrr said:


> Wanted to share this picture I came across on Pinterest! This made me decide to go in and get my onyx necklace before the increase
> 
> View attachment 4856402


Assuming Mille Bonheurs is French - HOW do French women pull off this messy chic so well?! Love seeing VCA dressed down like this


----------



## rk4265

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have it in yg and absolutely love it.


Do the flowers flip constantly?


----------



## nycmamaofone

rk4265 said:


> Yes nyc flagship gives black boxes


Yes, true. I got a black box recently.


----------



## 880

cafecreme15 said:


> Assuming Mille Bonheurs is French - HOW do French women pull off this messy chic so well?! Love seeing VCA dressed down like this


This is VCA dressed down and messy?


----------



## VCALoverNY

nycmamaofone said:


> Yes, true. I got a black box recently.



Can you please post a pic of the black box?! Would love to see it!!


----------



## cafecreme15

880 said:


> This is VCA dressed down and messy?


Ha I meant like intentionally messy. Like top looks very relaxed, hair is a bit wind blown and carefree. Like an effortless chic not overly polished or done


----------



## Croissant

VCALoverNY said:


> Can you please post a pic of the black box?! Would love to see it!!


it's beautiful packaging! i will see if i have anything out i can snap a photo of


----------



## CATEYES

Notorious Pink said:


> Took a pre-price-increase trip to VCA Fifth Ave yesterday and I thought I’d share some pics with you!
> View attachment 4856055
> View attachment 4856056
> View attachment 4856057
> View attachment 4856058
> View attachment 4856059
> View attachment 4856060
> View attachment 4856061
> View attachment 4856062
> View attachment 4856063
> View attachment 4856064


Wow!! The decor is gorgeous! And of course the jewels thanks for sharing Notorious Pink!


----------



## CATEYES

MyDogTink said:


> I’m back to considering the 9 flower frivole necklace. Any thoughts, ladies?


Love it!! Just get it already!! Then show us please


----------



## beansbeans

lovefirey said:


> Is it true that the NYC 5th Ave store gives black boxes as opposed to white boxes like how Chanel at Rue Cambon gives white boxes as opposed to the standard black box?


Yep, black ribbons and shopping bag too. But they ran out of bracelet boxes this week so I just got a white box.


----------



## honhon

cafecreme15 said:


> Assuming Mille Bonheurs is French - HOW do French women pull off this messy chic so well?! Love seeing VCA dressed down like this


this is from japanese magazine and the model is japanese also


----------



## MyDogTink

CATEYES said:


> Love it!! Just get it already!! Then show us please


 I’m committed this time!!!


----------



## TankerToad

Notorious Pink said:


> Took a pre-price-increase trip to VCA Fifth Ave yesterday and I thought I’d share some pics with you!
> View attachment 4856055
> View attachment 4856056
> View attachment 4856057
> View attachment 4856058
> View attachment 4856059
> View attachment 4856060
> View attachment 4856061
> View attachment 4856062
> View attachment 4856063
> View attachment 4856064


Dreamy displays. The street out front looks so empty ~ love the decoration on the building.
Miss my visits there so much. Sigh.....


----------



## DS2006

Notorious Pink said:


> My SO is just a ten motif version of something currently only available as a 5 motif or a 20 motif. The next SO will be an earring version of the SO I’m waiting for.
> 
> I am getting the perlee clover in PG, actually. all of my VCA is YG (and the SOs are too) but there will be VCA pg pieces down the road. Also, I have other PG pieces and my Love is PG and WG. I don’t mind mixing. I thought about getting YG to match. I don’t think I have a reason for picking one over the other. I just love it in pg, and actually I love pg and wg together.



Ohhh, I was hoping you’d pick pg! I love Perlee clover in pg! And I agree that pg and wg look great together.


----------



## DS2006

VCALoverNY said:


> Can you please post a pic of the black box?! Would love to see it!!



I happen to have a picture handy!


----------



## cafecreme15

honhon said:


> this is from japanese magazine and the model is japanese also


She is gorgeous and great delicate jewelry inspo!


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> Dreamy displays. The street out front looks so empty ~ love the decoration on the building.
> Miss my visits there so much. Sigh.....



miss *you* - the best time was running into you there!


----------



## EpiFanatic

cafecreme15 said:


> Assuming Mille Bonheurs is French - HOW do French women pull off this messy chic so well?! Love seeing VCA dressed down like this


Ok. I guess I am a total homeless slob then.  No offense to homelessness.


----------



## TankerToad

Notorious Pink said:


> miss *you* - the best time was running into you there!


Miss New York City so much. Was there in the city the week it shut down. Running into to you at VCA was always wonderful! Congrats on your upcoming treasures.


----------



## Croissant

Notorious Pink said:


> miss *you* - the best time was running into you there!


so cute- were you approached and asked if you were from tpf?? sometimes i wonder who is who when im out.


----------



## cafecreme15

EpiFanatic said:


> Ok. I guess I am a total homeless slob then.  No offense to homelessness.


Ha ok ok when I first looked at this picture on my phone it looked like the model was wearing a plain white tee shirt but on a bigger screen I see that it looks like the top of a crepe dress. Stand by my comment on the artfully messy hair! She makes windblown look chic. On me it's just...windblown.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

DS2006 said:


> I happen to have a picture handy!
> 
> View attachment 4857052



Wow, What did you get? And was that a complimentary perfume?


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Notorious Pink said:


> Took a pre-price-increase trip to VCA Fifth Ave yesterday and I thought I’d share some pics with you!
> View attachment 4856055
> View attachment 4856056
> View attachment 4856057
> View attachment 4856058
> View attachment 4856059
> View attachment 4856060
> View attachment 4856061
> View attachment 4856062
> View attachment 4856063
> View attachment 4856064



So pretty! Thanks for sharing these photos. I hope I can visit the store And meet my SA in person Soon


----------



## DS2006

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Wow, What did you get? And was that a complimentary perfume?



It was my pre-price increase decision-making order! I needed to decide on onyx in yg or wg and plain yg VA earrings or pave. So I returned those and ordered the right pieces. This is a new SA for me, and she kindly sent me a scented candle since my birthday was the week before. I'd love to have some VCA perfume one day, though! I've bought from different boutiques in the past, but I have figured out it is best to have a relationship with just one.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

DS2006 said:


> It was my pre-price increase decision-making order! I needed to decide on onyx in yg or wg and plain yg VA earrings or pave. So I returned those and ordered the right pieces. This is a new SA for me, and she kindly sent me a scented candle since my birthday was the week before. I'd love to have some VCA perfume one day, though! I've bought from different boutiques in the past, but I have figured out it is best to have a relationship with just one.



Yeah I’ve been buying VCA for almost 10 years and have hardly got any gifts except for two candles and a coffee table book. Ever since I found my new sa are the flagship store, I feel so spoiled by the gifts and level of service. My SA just asked me when my birthday is and i can’t wait to see what surprise I’ll get. Somehow that’s more exciting than all the pieces I’m getting.


----------



## Croissant

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Yeah I’ve been buying VCA for almost 10 years and have hardly got any gifts except for two candles and a coffee table book. Ever since I found my new sa are the flagship store, I feel so spoiled by the gifts and level of service. My SA just asked me when my birthday is and i can’t wait to see what surprise I’ll get. Somehow that’s more exciting than all the pieces I’m getting.


i've received a mother's day gift, a birthday bouquet, perfume, tons of books, holiday chocolates, invites...really just the best and i've only been collecting for a year. cartier is great but VCA is dreamy.


----------



## DS2006

Croissant said:


> i've received a mother's day gift, a birthday bouquet, perfume, tons of books, holiday chocolates, invites...really just the best and i've only been collecting for a year. cartier is great but VCA is dreamy.



I meant to mention how beautiful that book was that you just got! You have a very nice SA!


----------



## Croissant

DS2006 said:


> I meant to mention how beautiful that book was that you just got! You have a very nice SA!


the bag was a gift for my son for a few different reasons


----------



## Blux88

Does anyone see the Vintage Alhambra 5 motif MOP YG or the Vintage Alhambra 5 motif hammered YG bracelets anymore on their website (US)? I hope my phone is just acting weird and not because they took it down...


----------



## lisawhit

Blux88 said:


> Does anyone see the Vintage Alhambra 5 motif MOP YG or the Vintage Alhambra 5 motif hammered YG bracelets anymore on their website (US)? I hope my phone is just acting weird and not because they took it down...


definitely not on the website


----------



## jenaps

Blux88 said:


> Does anyone see the Vintage Alhambra 5 motif MOP YG or the Vintage Alhambra 5 motif hammered YG bracelets anymore on their website (US)? I hope my phone is just acting weird and not because they took it down...


There’s a lot of things missing since the price increase last night.


----------



## ayshaa

Blux88 said:


> Does anyone see the Vintage Alhambra 5 motif MOP YG or the Vintage Alhambra 5 motif hammered YG bracelets anymore on their website (US)? I hope my phone is just acting weird and not because they took it down...


It's not showing even on the UAE site. I wonder if they just doing some maintenance? 

I almost had a mini panic attack after seeing the price increase but I am grateful that I got everything that I wanted this year and before the price increase anyway


----------



## lisawhit

ayshaa said:


> It's not showing even on the UAE site. I wonder if they just doing some maintenance?
> 
> I almost had a mini panic attack after seeing the price increase but I am grateful that I got everything that I wanted this year and before the price increase anyway


me too....


----------



## Notorious Pink

Croissant said:


> so cute- were you approached and asked if you were from tpf?? sometimes i wonder who is who when im out.



we’ve met before, so as soon as I saw her I came over. But I’ve had people approach me and say hi - I’m hard to miss. If anyone spots me, please feel free to say hello!!!


----------



## DS2006

Blux88 said:


> Does anyone see the Vintage Alhambra 5 motif MOP YG or the Vintage Alhambra 5 motif hammered YG bracelets anymore on their website (US)? I hope my phone is just acting weird and not because they took it down...



My SA in NY told me that all the yg MOP bracelets were sold out in the US (or maybe worldwide?). So I assume anything not showing up means it is not currently available.


----------



## gagabag

Notorious Pink said:


> So, trip details...
> 
> I went with the intention of discussing my wish list and perhaps putting more funds toward my special order. My SA said it won’t come in before February. Item number two on my list is another order, which will wait until the first one arrives.
> 
> i tried on the frivole pave sapphire pendant and earrings (they were out of the sapphire version of the earrings so I just tried the regular). Unfortunately the pendant is a no-go for me; I prefer bold jewelry, and the pendant just seemed to disappear. I have the same issue with the holiday pendant, which looks great on so many people - it’s just not for me. The frivole pave earrings were on the small side but I did like them, especially with the sapphire, so that stays on my list.
> 
> my SA thought I should lock in the price on something, so Im considering the perlee clover bracelet, which I’ve wanted forever but haven’t taken the plunge. Since I have a few months before my SO comes in, im prepared for it, so that’s what I’m thinking.
> 
> before I left I got to try this amazing piece on. I was joking with one of the guards that it looks like a labyrinth game, there should be a loose piece in there that you can play with while you’re wearing it....and found out it is indeed called the labyrinth bracelet. It’s absolutely incredible...and I’m so glad the SA didn’t tell me the price until after I took it off!!!
> View attachment 4856080
> View attachment 4856081
> View attachment 4856082


Thank you so much for sharing these wonderful boutique photos, they made my day!


----------



## fice16

Croissant said:


> i've received a mother's day gift, a birthday bouquet, perfume, tons of books, holiday chocolates, invites...really just the best and i've only been collecting for a year. cartier is great but VCA is dreamy.



Wow, you must be a VVVIP at VCA.
I shopped with Hermes & VCA for a few years, with fairly high spent in certain year(s).  However, I never received as many gifts as you did.  I would say "WOW", your treatment is indeed dreamy.


----------



## Phoenix123

Notorious Pink said:


> Took a pre-price-increase trip to VCA Fifth Ave yesterday and I thought I’d share some pics with you!
> View attachment 4856055
> View attachment 4856056
> View attachment 4856057
> View attachment 4856058
> View attachment 4856059
> View attachment 4856060
> View attachment 4856061
> View attachment 4856062
> View attachment 4856063
> View attachment 4856064



Love everything, but especially the lacquered butterfly brooch!  Sooo beautiful! Can you recall how much it is?

Thank you for posting.


----------



## Phoenix123

DS2006 said:


> It was my pre-price increase decision-making order! I needed to decide on onyx in yg or wg and plain yg VA earrings or pave. So I returned those and ordered the right pieces. This is a new SA for me, and she kindly sent me a scented candle since my birthday was the week before. I'd love to have some VCA perfume one day, though! I've bought from different boutiques in the past, but I have figured out it is best to have a relationship with just one.



Happy belated birthday, DS!

One of my fave perfumes is First Parfum (not the EDF)!  Sadly, I don't wear much perfume, if at all, these days.

It is def better just to have the one dedicated SA.


----------



## DS2006

Phoenix123 said:


> Happy belated birthday, DS!
> 
> One of my fave perfumes is First Parfum (not the EDF)!  Sadly, I don't wear much perfume, if at all, these days.
> 
> It is def better just to have the one dedicated SA.



Thanks, Phoenix!!!  I have heard First Parfum was nice. I honestly don't wear perfume often, either.

I think I have found a really great SA this time and hope she'll be there long term!


----------



## VCALoverNY

DS2006 said:


> I happen to have a picture handy!
> 
> View attachment 4857052



That's so cool!! Thank you so much for showing me!!


----------



## VCALoverNY

Blux88 said:


> Does anyone see the Vintage Alhambra 5 motif MOP YG or the Vintage Alhambra 5 motif hammered YG bracelets anymore on their website (US)? I hope my phone is just acting weird and not because they took it down...



I see it here: https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/e...1ie00-vintage-alhambra-bracelet-5-motifs.html


----------



## A_L_I_S_A

Can anyone tell me if the onyx and malachite necklace with one diamond in the middle is still available or are they discontinued?


----------



## DS2006

A_L_I_S_A said:


> Can anyone tell me if the onyx and malachite necklace with one diamond in the middle is still available or are they discontinued?
> 
> View attachment 4858736
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858737



Those were holiday pendants in limited quantity and are no longer available new. Each fall, VCA offers a different pendant for the holiday season and they are available until they sell out. This year is white gold guilloche with the diamond. There's a thread on the 2020 holiday pendant and if you look at the most recent pages, you'll see pictures.


----------



## A_L_I_S_A

DS2006 said:


> Those were holiday pendants in limited quantity and are no longer available new. Each fall, VCA offers a different pendant for the holiday season and they are available until they sell out. This year is white gold guilloche with the diamond. There's a thread on the 2020 holiday pendant and if you look at the most recent pages, you'll see pictures.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Croissant

fice16 said:


> Wow, you must be a VVVIP at VCA.
> I shopped with Hermes & VCA for a few years, with fairly high spent in certain year(s).  However, I never received as many gifts as you did.  I would say "WOW", your treatment is indeed dreamy.


Lol maybe with my SA. We have a good relationship. But I wouldn’t say I spend like a VVVVVIP! I assume that would be a 7 figure spender !


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Does anyone have an SA they would recommend in the Palm Beach, FL store? I’m moving this week and this will become my home store. TIA!


----------



## innerpeace85

Recently has anybody suddenly felt the pressure from your VCA SA to buy things? I don’t know if it is the drop in sales due to the pandemic that is triggering this but it is turning me off from the brand.


----------



## nycmamaofone

innerpeace85 said:


> Recently has anybody suddenly felt the pressure from your VCA SA to buy things? I don’t know if it is the drop in sales due to the pandemic that is triggering this but it is turning me off from the brand.


No, I haven’t felt pressured. Maybe you need another SA. I do think the hype around all these pieces and the price increase naturally make us feel more pressured though. In reality we don’t need to buy. I keep wanting more but if I look honestly at it, I have way more than the average person and I have a modest collection. Even if I can’t add more, I’m glad to have what I have.


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Just came across this:









						The Maison - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Founded in 1906 Place Vendôme, Van Cleef & Arpels is a Maison of High Jewelry faithful to its values: creation, expertise and know-how.




					www.vancleefarpels.com
				




I   the holiday season and all its trimmings so much!

[ps. shameless plug but I am also looking for the beautiful paper and wire butterflies VCA puts on some packages -- DM me!]


----------



## oranGetRee

Hey ladies,

I am wondering if you always buy something when you drop by the boutique? Or do you browse only at times?

Do you maintain a relationship with your SA, like the need to maintain one with Hermes SA so that the SA will remember you when there are upcoming new releases?

I am very new to VCA and my wishlist is quite long but I don’t wish to get all the items in just one or two years time (just to maintain relationship). I like to pace them out to give me something to look forward to throughout the year.

So far I only bought the gmop with diamonds vintage Alhambra bracelet. Planning to get a magic or perlee necklace this year end. Thereafter my next purchase would probably be Q3 of 2021.

Hooe to hear your thoughts!


----------



## surfer

Grateful to be invited to the high jewelry launch dinner today. Will post more pics later but here’s some eye candies for now


----------



## EBronte

Wowya......
Thank you for posting, it's incredible!!!!!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

surfer said:


> Grateful to be invited to the high jewelry launch dinner today. Will post more pics later but here’s some eye candies for now
> 
> View attachment 4864852
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864853
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864854
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864855
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864856
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864857
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864858
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864859
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864860
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864862
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864863
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864864


the tassel necklace is GORGEOUS!!! i don’t want to hear the price tag though


----------



## fice16

surfer said:


> Grateful to be invited to the high jewelry launch dinner today. Will post more pics later but here’s some eye candies for now
> 
> View attachment 4864852
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864853
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864854
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864855
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864856
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864857
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864858
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864859
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864860
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864862
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864863
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864864



Love the mystery set pieces.  Gorgeous.


----------



## surfer

fice16 said:


> Love the mystery set pieces.  Gorgeous.


I tried the earrings on but the price wow.


----------



## surfer

Some more pics from the night


----------



## DS2006

surfer said:


> Some more pics from the night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865200
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865201
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865202
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865203
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865204
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865205



Okay, these are all AMAZING!!!  You looked absolutely stunning!!!!! My goodness, the raspberry/fuchsia and dark blue were gorgeous together!  VCA does all things well, for sure!  Thank you so much for taking pictures for us! It looks like a dream to me!


----------



## surfer

Our outfits against the backdrops for the night (and one taken pre event cause hubby was happy to have a dressed up wife for once instead of a grumpy lady in sweatpants ) in case anyone is interested. We are grateful to be able to go to such a beautiful event, and hoping things will improve soon for other cities so you ladies (and gents) can all enjoy the VCA boutiques again


----------



## surfer

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> the tassel necklace is GORGEOUS!!! i don’t want to hear the price tag though


I am not even gonna ask


----------



## surfer

EBronte said:


> Wowya......
> Thank you for posting, it's incredible!!!!!


Thank you! They do go all out with their events!!


----------



## surfer

DS2006 said:


> Okay, these are all AMAZING!!!  You looked absolutely stunning!!!!! My goodness, the raspberry/fuchsia and dark blue were gorgeous together!  VCA does all things well, for sure!  Thank you so much for taking pictures for us! It looks like a dream to me!


Thank you dear! I am aware some of you can’t go to the boutiques and was hesitant but I thought it’s something pretty to look at and to look forward to once things open up again so decided to share. Some asked what I was wearing so just posted some pics haha, it was a lot of work to dress up again after so long! I am happy to hear you enjoyed the pictures


----------



## DS2006

Oh my, we LOVE seeing the pictures!  It's pretty amazing that your clothing actually coordinated with the colors of the decor! I love your husband's jacket, too!

Were there any famous people there that you recognized? I know you can't reveal who they are. I just wondered since it would be likely at that type of event.


----------



## surfer

DS2006 said:


> Oh my, we LOVE seeing the pictures!  It's pretty amazing that your clothing actually coordinated with the colors of the decor! I love your husband's jacket, too!
> 
> Were there any famous people there that you recognized? I know you can't reveal who they are. I just wondered since it would be likely at that type of event.



So sweet of you dear thank you! We were given a brief of the theme...black tie with floral touch, so we tried our best

I think the chef was quite famous and as to the other guests I wouldn’t really know (I am clueless like this ) but it was definitely an intimate sort of event. There weren’t many of us, but lots of staff and management team members. The guests were all very pleasant and polite though! They also picked us up and dropped us off and we got a nice gift which was so kind as we weren’t fit to drive oops. Also a little live music performance which was beautiful.


----------



## surfer

Ladies just a favour please- if possible please do not share these outside here (Instagram etc) if you wouldn’t mind as I have been asked not to by my SA as it’s preview only for the private event. Thanks so much!!


----------



## HADASSA

surfer said:


> Ladies please do not share these outside here as I have been asked not to by my SA as it’s preview only for the private event. Thanks so much!!


@surfer, you are aware that you don't have to be a registered member to lurk, right? It's as public as it gets...unless things have changed.

I was more interested in the FOOD and FLOWERS than the jewels


----------



## surfer

HADASSA said:


> @surfer, you are aware that you don't have to be a registered member to lurk, right? It's as public as it gets...unless things have changed.
> 
> I was more interested in the FOOD and FLOWERS than the jewels


Yes just in case I thought it would be nice to keep it here between us as much as possible, of course i can’t control for who comes into look and I probably wasn’t the only one taking the photos last night anyways but just asking out of respect for her since she only just asked me this after the event when I went back in to the boutique today (the day after) so I wasn’t aware on the night about it or I wouldn’t have posted and now it won’t let me delete  I did delete most of them from my IG. Just trying to respect their wishes so thanks for your understanding


----------



## Alena21

HADASSA said:


> @surfer, you are aware that you don't have to be a registered member to lurk, right? It's as public as it gets...unless things have changed.
> 
> I was more interested in the FOOD and FLOWERS than the jewels


What jewelry?? I didn't see any


----------



## fice16

surfer said:


> I tried the earrings on but the price wow.
> 
> View attachment 4865197



I love these mystery-set earrings on you.  They pair so beautifully with your pink raspberry porcelain necklace. 
Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## surfer

fice16 said:


> I love these mystery-set earrings on you.  They pair so beautifully with your pink raspberry porcelain necklace.
> Absolutely gorgeous.


Thanks so much!


----------



## oranGetRee

oranGetRee said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I am wondering if you always buy something when you drop by the boutique? Or do you browse only at times?
> 
> Do you maintain a relationship with your SA, like the need to maintain one with Hermes SA so that the SA will remember you when there are upcoming new releases?
> 
> I am very new to VCA and my wishlist is quite long but I don’t wish to get all the items in just one or two years time (just to maintain relationship). I like to pace them out to give me something to look forward to throughout the year.
> 
> So far I only bought the gmop with diamonds vintage Alhambra bracelet. Planning to get a magic or perlee necklace this year end. Thereafter my next purchase would probably be Q3 of 2021.
> 
> Hooe to hear your thoughts!



Allow me to dig back my post again as it was lost in the many posts previously. Really appreciate your thoughts on this


----------



## HADASSA

surfer said:


> Yes just in case I thought it would be nice to keep it here between us as much as possible, of course i can’t control for who comes into look and I probably wasn’t the only one taking the photos last night anyways but just asking out of respect for her since she only just asked me this after the event when I went back in to the boutique today (the day after) so I wasn’t aware on the night about it or I wouldn’t have posted and now it won’t let me delete  I did delete most of them from my IG. Just trying to respect their wishes so thanks for your understanding


TPF wouldn't allow you to delete, that's correct. You have to make a request of the MODS to do that for you. This is a VERY PUBLIC FORUM and not as intimate as you would like to think. Anyone who saw you at that event (even your SA) and is a member or just a lurker on TPF will be able to identify you. This is one of the reasons many members don't post their collections any more.

@Alena21 was right - we didn't see much (or any) of their HJ anyway, so I don't think your SA should have any concerns.


----------



## Alena21

HADASSA said:


> TPF wouldn't allow you to delete, that's correct. You have to make a request of the MODS to do that for you. This is a VERY PUBLIC FORUM and not as intimate as you would like to think. Anyone who saw you at that event (even your SA) and is a member or just a lurker on TPF will be able to identify you. This is one of the reasons many members don't post their collections any more.
> 
> @Alena21 was right - we didn't see much (or any) of their HJ anyway, so I don't think your SA should have any concerns.


Honestly, when the SAs start to play precious....I take pics of ALL the events I go to.
  The customers spend so much money to support these brands we actually pay for these dinners and events and "gift bags" throughout our noses so stop policing us! You want me keep supporting you and spend tens of thousands of dollars or more on your overpriced items - you better butter me up.  Otherwise off to the next brand I go.  VCA seems never to get the message. Annoying!


----------



## HADASSA

Alena21 said:


> Honestly, when the SAs start to play precious....I take pics of ALL the events I go to.
> The customers spend so much money to support these brands we actually pay for these dinners and events and "gift bags" throughout our noses so stop policing us! You want me keep supporting you and spend tens of thousands of dollars or more on your overpriced items - you better butter me up.  Otherwise off to the next brand I go.  VCA seems never to get the message. Annoying!


I would think this will be good publicity for them and @surfer is doing it all for FREE


----------



## Alena21

I didn't want to share with you ladies but I recently travelled from Japan to Singapore and just got out of quarantine because I have to stay in Singapore for a month or so so I got my HP pendant In Singapore and honestly the service was UNDERWHELMING! They didn't even have to provide me with travel pouch and cleaning cloth which let's face it I need! Preposterous! They truly have lost the plot by the way they control and order their customers around!


----------



## HADASSA

Alena21 said:


> I didn't want to share with you ladies but I recently travelled from Japan to Singapore and just got out of quarantine because I have to stay in Singapore for a month or so so I got my HP pendant In Singapore and honestly the service was UNDERWHELMING! They didn't even have to provide me with travel pouch and cleaning cloth which let's face it I need! Preposterous! They truly have lost the plot by the way they control and order their customers around!


After a very bad FIRST EXPERIENCE at a STAND-ALONE boutique, I took my business to Neiman Marcus. The only caveat - my purchases at NM are not recorded in VCA's system. So, I don't appear to be relevant to any Stand-alone SA in the greater scheme of things.


----------



## oranGetRee

Alena21 said:


> I didn't want to share with you ladies but I recently travelled from Japan to Singapore and just got out of quarantine because I have to stay in Singapore for a month or so so I got my HP pendant In Singapore and honestly the service was UNDERWHELMING! They didn't even have to provide me with travel pouch and cleaning cloth which let's face it I need! Preposterous! They truly have lost the plot by the way they control and order their customers around!



Oh dear! That is bad! Which boutique did you go to? The one at Ion told my friend that they ran out of cleaning cloth.


----------



## Alena21

oranGetRee said:


> Oh dear! That is bad! Which boutique did you go to? The one at Ion told my friend that they ran out of cleaning cloth.


Same. They run out of travel pouches and cleaning cloths. Next to it is Cartier and went there and they provided me with both.
I didn't take extra travel pouches with me since I'm buying LUXURY..
It really cheapens the experience.
It is the small details that matter and make people come back again and again. Then today I went to a private event at Bvlgari where I took pics without being asked not to. End of rant.


----------



## ccfun

I think so too!  What's all the secrecy! Aren't they planning on selling them?
Great photos, nice outfits! @surfer


HADASSA said:


> I would think this will be good publicity for them and @surfer is doing it all for FREE


----------



## oranGetRee

Alena21 said:


> Same. They run out of travel pouches and cleaning cloths. Next to it is Cartier and went there and they provided me with both.
> I didn't take extra travel pouches with me since I'm buying LUXURY..
> It really cheapens the experience.
> It is the small details that matter and make people come back again and again. Then today I went to a private event at Bvlgari where I took pics without being asked not to. End of rant.



Can’t agree more on the part that it is the small details that matter which make people return and buy again.

I am feeling a little disappointed that my SA did not text to update me if the sweet Alhambra diamond watch has been transferred to their boutique for me to view and decide if I want it. The estimated date was today.

I was thinking probably I have not yet spent enough :shrug:


----------



## EpiFanatic

oranGetRee said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I am wondering if you always buy something when you drop by the boutique? Or do you browse only at times?
> 
> Do you maintain a relationship with your SA, like the need to maintain one with Hermes SA so that the SA will remember you when there are upcoming new releases?
> 
> I am very new to VCA and my wishlist is quite long but I don’t wish to get all the items in just one or two years time (just to maintain relationship). I like to pace them out to give me something to look forward to throughout the year.
> 
> So far I only bought the gmop with diamonds vintage Alhambra bracelet. Planning to get a magic or perlee necklace this year end. Thereafter my next purchase would probably be Q3 of 2021.
> 
> Hooe to hear your thoughts!


I buy rarely from my local VCA which is at a NM, esp now that my regular SA is gone. I correspond with my NYC SA randomly throughout the year. And I am currently doing most of my purchases through her. And I pace my purchases cause I simply can’t afford to get them all now. And pacing is probably a good idea cause you’ll want to be sure when you buy and because there are new pieces being introduced so who knows if you’ll like those better. Not sure if this helps.


----------



## EpiFanatic

surfer said:


> I tried the earrings on but the price wow.
> 
> View attachment 4865197


Simply amazing pics and a fabulous event. You and your hubby look beautiful. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Alena21

oranGetRee said:


> Allow me to dig back my post again as it was lost in the many posts previously. Really appreciate your thoughts on this


Pace your purchases don't succumb to pressure to buy and take time to enjoy what you acquire. Otherwise you will just end up hoarding stuff. They must play to your rhythm not the other way round.


----------



## DS2006

oranGetRee said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I am wondering if you always buy something when you drop by the boutique? Or do you browse only at times?
> 
> Do you maintain a relationship with your SA, like the need to maintain one with Hermes SA so that the SA will remember you when there are upcoming new releases?
> 
> I am very new to VCA and my wishlist is quite long but I don’t wish to get all the items in just one or two years time (just to maintain relationship). I like to pace them out to give me something to look forward to throughout the year.
> 
> So far I only bought the gmop with diamonds vintage Alhambra bracelet. Planning to get a magic or perlee necklace this year end. Thereafter my next purchase would probably be Q3 of 2021.
> 
> Hooe to hear your thoughts!



I definitely have not bought something every time I have been to a boutique. I like to look at things there and that helps me with my wish list. However, I do not live near a boutique and only can go when I travel to a city that has a one.  I think is very important to have one good SA. I bought most of my first items at different boutiques for various reasons, and I decided this year I needed to choose one SA at one US boutique for most future purchases so I will have a chance to buy things that might be limited in quantity.  I usually buy one or two items a year, but this year it will be three. I am sure most people don't buy their whole wishlist at once. That would be somewhat sad, because I look forward to future purchases!

If you have the beautiful pg/gmop pave bracelet, then that new Magic pg/gmop would be a fabulous addition, if you like that style pendant. I am not sure whether I can wear the pg/gmop with my coloring, but those would be the two pieces I'd love to have! Of course, the 2 motif earrings to match would be gorgeous, too!

I bought things randomly rather than completing complimentary sets, so I am doing that now! So you might think about having at least two pieces that coordinate and then add something different.


----------



## lujo

surfer said:


> Our outfits against the backdrops for the night (and one taken pre event cause hubby was happy to have a dressed up wife for once instead of a grumpy lady in sweatpants ) in case anyone is interested. We are grateful to be able to go to such a beautiful event, and hoping things will improve soon for other cities so you ladies (and gents) can all enjoy the VCA boutiques again
> 
> View attachment 4865234
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865235
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865236
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865237


You look beautiful!  It’s always good to dress up once in a while


----------



## Notorious Pink

oranGetRee said:


> Allow me to dig back my post again as it was lost in the many posts previously. Really appreciate your thoughts on this



I go to two boutiques but really only shop at one - the closer boutique I mostly go to look. For my shopping VCA I also don’t always buy, sometimes I look. My SA and i go over my wishlist so she knows what Im interested and we can both plot/plan.


----------



## surfer

ccfun said:


> I think so too!  What's all the secrecy! Aren't they planning on selling them?
> Great photos, nice outfits! @surfer


Hahaha yes I thought the same but who knows! No one said anything on the night....and there was an official photographer there so maybe they just wanted the surprise factor like a reveal from them first? My Sa is in fact really amazing so it must have been something from management above her  All good though as they were so amazing to me, even sent us a home made breakfast hamper from the chef the morning after A few ladies asked to see pics which is why I posted but from now on I might stick more to my IG as it’s easier to delete if needed I got more pics of them all close up now as I went to try them all on the day after, and wow the Liane and the modern zip necklace took my breath away!


----------



## surfer

lujo said:


> You look beautiful!  It’s always good to dress up once in a while


Thanks so much dear!!! And yes it was strange to dress up and be out of trackies. I got a funny pic of before and after, as there was quite a difference between the two


----------



## surfer

EpiFanatic said:


> Simply amazing pics and a fabulous event. You and your hubby look beautiful. Thank you so much for sharing.


Thank you so much dear! VCA do amazing events and I can’t speak for all VCAs as I saw someone had a bad experience in Singapore  but my local boutique has been so kind and exceptional when it comes to clients’ relationship. So I feel grateful


----------



## ccfun

What a wonderful experience! I know, the Liane and the zip necklaces are just stunning stunning!


surfer said:


> Hahaha yes I thought the same but who knows! No one said anything on the night....and there was an official photographer there so maybe they just wanted the surprise factor like a reveal from them first? My Sa is in fact really amazing so it must have been something from management above her  All good though as they were so amazing to me, even sent us a home made breakfast hamper from the chef the morning after A few ladies asked to see pics which is why I posted but from now on I might stick more to my IG as it’s easier to delete if needed I got more pics of them all close up now as I went to try them all on the day after, and wow the Liane and the modern zip necklace took my breath away!


----------



## surfer

ccfun said:


> What a wonderful experience! I know, the Liane and the zip necklaces are just stunning stunning!


Yes they are!!! The zips that I tried on were with mop and onyx and it was so refreshing modern and can be worn easily with white shirt and jeans. The other pink sapphires zip one was more dressy but gorgeous. The liane.....has also won my heart


----------



## lynne_ross

X


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

lynne_ross said:


> Is the service better in Japan? I had the best service in Canada. Hong Kong has been nice too. I have never had bad service or felt like it wasn’t good enough. It might turn me off the brand since their service is something that keeps me coming back.


I had shopped at different boutiques when I am travelling. So far, services had been between excellent and pretty awesome save for maybe one or two odd boutiques.

Separately, photos of events aside, did you palick up any pieces?


----------



## Alena21

lynne_ross said:


> Is the service better in Japan? I had the best service in Canada. Hong Kong has been nice too. I have never had bad service or felt like it wasn’t good enough. It might turn me off the brand since their service is something that keeps me coming back.


Yes Japan is much better but I left Japan  2 weeks ago when the pendant was not yet launched. Then had to go through 14 day quarantine in Singapore which  just ended on 30 September so I got the HP in Singapore.


----------



## TankerToad

surfer said:


> Our outfits against the backdrops for the night (and one taken pre event cause hubby was happy to have a dressed up wife for once instead of a grumpy lady in sweatpants ) in case anyone is interested. We are grateful to be able to go to such a beautiful event, and hoping things will improve soon for other cities so you ladies (and gents) can all enjoy the VCA boutiques again
> 
> View attachment 4865234
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865235
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865236
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865237


You are exquisite 
Thank you for sharing 
We can live vicariously through you


----------



## LovingTheOrange

surfer said:


> Our outfits against the backdrops for the night (and one taken pre event cause hubby was happy to have a dressed up wife for once instead of a grumpy lady in sweatpants ) in case anyone is interested. We are grateful to be able to go to such a beautiful event, and hoping things will improve soon for other cities so you ladies (and gents) can all enjoy the VCA boutiques again
> 
> View attachment 4865234
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865235
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865236
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865237


Loveeee your last photo! You're so elegant!!!


----------



## surfer

LovingTheOrange said:


> Loveeee your last photo! You're so elegant!!!





TankerToad said:


> You are exquisite
> Thank you for sharing
> We can live vicariously through you



Thank you ladies for the positive vibes! Really kind and sweet of you 

I have one more to share for now- just something goofy that I had to do cause hubby thought he was having an affair on the night (someone stole my wife he said )


----------



## LovingTheOrange

surfer said:


> Thank you ladies for the positive vibes! Really kind and sweet of you
> 
> I have one more to share for now- just something goofy that I had to do cause hubby thought he was having an affair on the night (someone stole my wife he said )
> 
> View attachment 4866423


I love how both outfits have the same color theme, including the bag LOL!!!


----------



## lilpikachu

@surfer - You looked amazing! Who was the chef at the special event and how was the food? 

Do you ladies know if VCA does special packaging for the holidays?


----------



## surfer

LovingTheOrange said:


> I love how both outfits have the same color theme, including the bag LOL!!!


Yes I was going to do just the outfit then the husband was like use the pink tattered Aldi bag to complete your wife outfit....he was right...perfect match


----------



## surfer

lilpikachu said:


> @surfer - You looked amazing! Who was the chef at the special event and how was the food?
> 
> Do you ladies know if VCA does special packaging for the holidays?


Food was yum!! Very sophisticated, but tasty and interesting. I think the chef was Shannon something. He came out during every course to explain all the dishes. Can’t complain


----------



## lilpikachu

surfer said:


> Food was yum!! Very sophisticated, but tasty and interesting. I think the chef was Shannon something. He came out during every course to explain all the dishes. Can’t complain


Shannon Bennett? Of Vue de monde? Oh wow! He’s meant to be really good! I am yet to eat at his Melbourne restaurants but that is so cool! 

Are you planning to buy any of the pieces you saw on the night?


----------



## surfer

lilpikachu said:


> Shannon Bennett? Of Vue de monde? Oh wow! He’s meant to be really good! I am yet to eat at his Melbourne restaurants but that is so cool!
> 
> Are you planning to buy any of the pieces you saw on the night?


Yes that’s him! He was really nice and yes there was liquid nitrogen and all of that. He/VCA also sent us a breakfast hamper the next day. I don’t know how I deserved this but feel very grateful.
And yes I have my eye on something


----------



## MyDogTink

surfer said:


> enjoy





surfer said:


> Our outfits against the backdrops for the night (and one taken pre event cause hubby was happy to have a dressed up wife for once instead of a grumpy lady in sweatpants ) in case anyone is interested. We are grateful to be able to go to such a beautiful event, and hoping things will improve soon for other cities so you ladies (and gents) can all enjoy the VCA boutiques again
> 
> View attachment 4865234
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865235
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865236
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865237


 You look beautiful. Your dress reminds me of chiara boni la petite robe.


----------



## surfer

MyDogTink said:


> You look beautiful. Your dress reminds me of chiara boni la petite robe.



Thanks dear! And good eye I think that is the designer of the dress! Didn’t know her before but love her stuff now


----------



## DS2006

I would have had no clue what I was eating when reading that menu!


----------



## gagabag

surfer said:


> Thank you ladies for the positive vibes! Really kind and sweet of you
> 
> I have one more to share for now- just something goofy that I had to do cause hubby thought he was having an affair on the night (someone stole my wife he said )
> 
> View attachment 4866423


Love it! You’re absolutely gorgeous


----------



## cafecreme15

Hi ladies! I went to the boutique to hone my wish list today and see the holiday pendant. While the latter was gorgeous, I didn’t get the “have to have it” feeling, so I passed. I think I’ve decided the next item on my wishlist will be a bracelet. I tried on these bangles from perlee collection and would love to have your thoughts! The signature bangle looks a bit strange because it’s 2 sizes too big. I’m also adding a three row pave diamond bangle next month (not from VCA).


----------



## Alena21

cafecreme15 said:


> Hi ladies! I went to the boutique to hone my wish list today and see the holiday pendant. While the latter was gorgeous, I didn’t get the “have to have it” feeling, so I passed. I think I’ve decided the next item on my wishlist will be a bracelet. I tried on these bangles from perlee collection and would love to have your thoughts! The signature bangle looks a bit strange because it’s 2 sizes too big. I’m also adding a three row pave diamond bangle next month (not from VCA).
> 
> View attachment 4867467
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867468
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867469
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867470


Both look beautiful on you.


----------



## Notorious Pink

The signature is such an elegant piece. 
fabulous on you


----------



## jpezmom

cafecreme15 said:


> Hi ladies! I went to the boutique to hone my wish list today and see the holiday pendant. While the latter was gorgeous, I didn’t get the “have to have it” feeling, so I passed. I think I’ve decided the next item on my wishlist will be a bracelet. I tried on these bangles from perlee collection and would love to have your thoughts! The signature bangle looks a bit strange because it’s 2 sizes too big. I’m also adding a three row pave diamond bangle next month (not from VCA).
> 
> View attachment 4867467
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867468
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867469
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867470


I love the signature bangle on you - YG suits you perfectly and complements the other pieces you have!


----------



## cafecreme15

Alena21 said:


> Both look beautiful on you.





Notorious Pink said:


> The signature is such an elegant piece.
> fabulous on you





jpezmom said:


> I love the signature bangle on you - YG suits you perfectly and complements the other pieces you have!


Thank you ladies! I think I tend to agree. I’ll want to go back and try when I have my pave bangle to get a better idea of whether it will complement my stack. But agree the signature is such a timeless piece and can see it evolving overtime with multiple stacks! The beaded perlee, while cute, I think is a bit much for what it is and I have a hard time conceiving of it as a major wishlist item.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

completely unfounded speculation, but i feel like vca might come out with magic chalcedony or blue agate earrings in the future


----------



## ayshaa

Hi everyone!
I have few questions for the Chalcedony owners, what is the wear and tear on the stones? 
Anything I should be aware of? How to care for the piece? 

I am considering purchasing the bracelet and the magic pendant
I just can't get them out of my head since the release of the magic pendant!




I am also torn between buying the Chalcedony first or the guilloche magic pendant, 
I will have to decide at the boutique. 

Thank you! Any info will be appreciated


----------



## DS2006

ayshaa said:


> Hi everyone!
> I have few questions for the Chalcedony owners, what is the wear and tear on the stones?
> Anything I should be aware of? How to care for the piece?
> 
> I am considering purchasing the bracelet and the magic pendant
> I just can't get them out of my head since the release of the magic pendant!
> 
> View attachment 4867953
> 
> 
> I am also torn between buying the Chalcedony first or the guilloche magic pendant,
> I will have to decide at the boutique.
> 
> Thank you! Any info will be appreciated



I am not a chalcedony owner, but I will tell you that chalcedony falls into the same approximate hardness of onyx, carnelian, and agate, so it is one of the more durable ones. I think those two pieces are a beautiful pair!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

ayshaa said:


> Hi everyone!
> I have few questions for the Chalcedony owners, what is the wear and tear on the stones?
> Anything I should be aware of? How to care for the piece?
> 
> I am considering purchasing the bracelet and the magic pendant
> I just can't get them out of my head since the release of the magic pendant!
> 
> View attachment 4867953
> 
> 
> I am also torn between buying the Chalcedony first or the guilloche magic pendant,
> I will have to decide at the boutique.
> 
> Thank you! Any info will be appreciated


i have the bracelet and i love it so much — it was my first piece of vca! i’ve had it for two years now and it looks brand new. no (eye-visible) scratches or fingerprints, but to be fair i neither baby it nor wear it everyday. that’s just because some days i’m just too lazy to put it on and it’s so hard to do it one-handed. it is such a gorgeous, unique piece if you wear a lot of cool-tones. i find that even though it’s blue, it’s transparency makes it sooo easy to wear. i’m thinking about the magic chalcedony myself or a chalcedony 20 in the future. rant over!


----------



## prettychic

ayshaa said:


> Hi everyone!
> I have few questions for the Chalcedony owners, what is the wear and tear on the stones?
> Anything I should be aware of? How to care for the piece?
> 
> I am considering purchasing the bracelet and the magic pendant
> I just can't get them out of my head since the release of the magic pendant!
> 
> View attachment 4867953
> 
> 
> I am also torn between buying the Chalcedony first or the guilloche magic pendant,
> I will have to decide at the boutique.
> 
> Thank you! Any info will be appreciated


Where is the magic pendant on the website? How much is it? It's beautiful!


----------



## ayshaa

DS2006 said:


> I am not a chalcedony owner, but I will tell you that chalcedony falls into the same approximate hardness of onyx, carnelian, and agate, so it is one of the more durable ones. I think those two pieces are a beautiful pair!


Thank you for your input! 
I am glad to know that it is a hard wearing stone! 
Since my experience with the Malachite, I am more careful with the stones I pick!
It is a beautiful set isn't? I am very excited to have a look at it soon. 

I have not been interested in white gold in so many years and now I just want more lol  
I have a beautiful SO in white gold but it has not arrived yet (due to pandemic and flights restrictions) 
but hopefully soon I will share it here 



sunnylovesjewelry said:


> i have the bracelet and i love it so much — it was my first piece of vca! i’ve had it for two years now and it looks brand new. no (eye-visible) scratches or fingerprints, but to be fair i neither baby it nor wear it everyday. that’s just because some days i’m just too lazy to put it on and it’s so hard to do it one-handed. it is such a gorgeous, unique piece if you wear a lot of cool-tones. i find that even though it’s blue, it’s transparency makes it sooo easy to wear. i’m thinking about the magic chalcedony myself or a chalcedony 20 in the future. rant over!



Oh thank you! I do take care of my jewelry more now since my poor malachite stones got dull 
I love the cool tone and lately I've been leaning toward light colors. Oh now I am really excited to see it in person!
I never gave it a second look in the past lol now I really want it! 

I don't own a 20 motifs or 10 motifs necklaces but my sister does and it is beautiful necklaces 
but I prefer so much the magic pendant since it goes well with my lifestyle and outfits 
I wear it on the long side. I have 5 magic pendants which I collected through the years lol 
I wouldn't mind adding more!


----------



## DS2006

prettychic said:


> Where is the magic pendant on the website? How much is it? It's beautiful!



It's on the page with all the Magic Alhambra pieces ($6800 USD):









						Alhambra - Jewelry - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Created by Van Cleef & Arpels in 1968, the four-leaf clover-inspired Alhambra® jewelry collection established itself as a timeless symbol of luck. A celebration of the Maison's creativity, its pure lines and distinctive beaded silhouette are brought to life with a broad palette of natural materials.




					www.vancleefarpels.com


----------



## ayshaa

prettychic said:


> Where is the magic pendant on the website? How much is it? It's beautiful!


Oh on the Middle East website it is showing, I don't know about the USA one though!
You have to check it out on instagram too, it is stunning!! 



DS2006 said:


> It's on the page with all the Magic Alhambra pieces ($6800 USD):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alhambra - Jewelry - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Created by Van Cleef & Arpels in 1968, the four-leaf clover-inspired Alhambra® jewelry collection established itself as a timeless symbol of luck. A celebration of the Maison's creativity, its pure lines and distinctive beaded silhouette are brought to life with a broad palette of natural materials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com


Thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> completely unfounded speculation, but i feel like vca might come out with magic chalcedony or blue agate earrings in the future


I would not be surprised if the chalcedony earrings are available soon since they are on the pre-approved SO list. People speculated initially that BA was not available as earrings since the translucent quality would not look appealing on the ear, however, with the full BA line coming out, and the fact that they are not totally translucent, I think it is quite possible as well. Which would you choose for yourself? (Assuming your would be interested).


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

nicole0612 said:


> I would not be surprised if the chalcedony earrings are available soon since they are on the pre-approved SO list. People speculated initially that BA was not available as earrings since the translucent quality would not look appealing on the ear, however, with the full BA line coming out, and the fact that they are not totally translucent, I think it is quite possible as well. Which would you choose for yourself? (Assuming your would be interested).


both are so beautiful, but in the magic size i think i would go for chalcedony since it’s more subtle. in the vintage size, then the BA since it’d be quite striking. but in a magic size, i think it’d be a little too much for me personally.


----------



## nicole0612

I love Chalcedony also, especially those with purple in the undertone. VCA white gold is not flattering on me, so I keep playing with the idea of special ordering Chalcedony with a different metal.


----------



## saligator

nycmamaofone said:


> I’m going to the boutique tomorrow. I really hope the inventory isn’t too low and that I’m able to get what I want. Has anyone else found this to be true (low inventory due to panic buying)?



Yes. I was told my local was SOLD OUT of bracelets. For a few months.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Huge fan of the chalcedony. Have the bracelet and 10 motif. Light, easy, cool vibes. Goes with WG Alhambra pieces. I do try to wipe it down after every use.  Enjoy!!


----------



## Gracilan

Does anyone have any info if a single motif VA blue agate pendant will be coming out?


----------



## prettychic

ayshaa said:


> Oh on the Middle East website it is showing, I don't know about the USA one though!
> You have to check it out on instagram too, it is stunning!!
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Thanks ladies!


----------



## Comfortably Numb

lilpikachu said:


> @surfer - You looked amazing! Who was the chef at the special event and how was the food?
> 
> Do you ladies know if VCA does special packaging for the holidays?













						The Maison - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Founded in 1906 Place Vendôme, Van Cleef & Arpels is a Maison of High Jewelry faithful to its values: creation, expertise and know-how.




					www.vancleefarpels.com


----------



## DA Club

ayshaa said:


> Hi everyone!
> I have few questions for the Chalcedony owners, what is the wear and tear on the stones?
> Anything I should be aware of? How to care for the piece?
> 
> I am considering purchasing the bracelet and the magic pendant
> I just can't get them out of my head since the release of the magic pendant!
> 
> I am also torn between buying the Chalcedony first or the guilloche magic pendant,
> I will have to decide at the boutique.
> 
> Thank you! Any info will be appreciated



How funny! I had the exact same dilemma yesterday! I went to VCA to try on the holiday pendant and since I don’t have any white gold VCA, I then looked at the chalcedony to match the pendant and absolutely LOVED it! I’m still debating whether to buy these two since I mainly wear yellow gold from VCA but haven’t been able to stop thinking about chalcedony since seeing it in person! Please post pics if you get them, would love some enabling shots.


----------



## ayshaa

DA Club said:


> How funny! I had the exact same dilemma yesterday! I went to VCA to try on the holiday pendant and since I don’t have any white gold VCA, I then looked at the chalcedony to match the pendant and absolutely LOVED it! I’m still debating whether to buy these two since I mainly wear yellow gold from VCA but haven’t been able to stop thinking about chalcedony since seeing it in person! Please post pics if you get them, would love some enabling shots.
> 
> View attachment 4868322


Oh pretty!
I am interested in the HP as well, will see how it goes 
The Chalcedony is beautiful! As for white gold, we need to start somewhere lol


----------



## ayshaa

EpiFanatic said:


> Huge fan of the chalcedony. Have the bracelet and 10 motif. Light, easy, cool vibes. Goes with WG Alhambra pieces. I do try to wipe it down after every use.  Enjoy!!


Oh please please share photos 
Ah the wiping yes, I do that with all of my bracelets! lol


----------



## lilpikachu

Comfortably Numb said:


> The Maison - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Founded in 1906 Place Vendôme, Van Cleef & Arpels is a Maison of High Jewelry faithful to its values: creation, expertise and know-how.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com


No option to buy online in Australia 

Is there generally special packaging when you buy from the boutique around the holidays?


----------



## EpiFanatic

ayshaa said:


> Oh please please share photos
> Ah the wiping yes, I do that with all of my bracelets! lol


----------



## ayshaa

EpiFanatic said:


> View attachment 4868638
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868640


Ok sold lol I am getting it! OMG it is stunning! So pretty on you! It is really a special stone!


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,
I am trying to sell my cousin's Vintage Alhambra pave pendant. I have put it up for sale on Vestiaire Collective and submitted for Fashionphile quote. From my experience selling Frivole earrings and shoes/bags on Vestiaire, I know their commission is quite high and Fashionphile quotes are usually low. Does anybody know other consignment stores to get better return? I am not comfortable direct sale through Paypal or Paypal F&F. TIA!


----------



## nicole0612

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> I am trying to sell my cousin's Vintage Alhambra pave pendant. I have put it up for sale on Vestiaire Collective and submitted for Fashionphile quote. From my experience selling Frivole earrings and shoes/bags on Vestiaire, I know their commission is quite high and Fashionphile quotes are usually low. Does anybody know other consignment stores to get better return? I am not comfortable direct sale through Paypal or Paypal F&F. TIA!


I like Ann’s. She gives the most control to the seller and is very pleasant to work with. For handbags, sales are slow but for VCA I have never had an item not sell in a few days. I do sometimes request a lower price than she suggests, but that is just my personal preference. It is nice because with other sites one needs to fight for a lower price just as much as a higher price, but Ann gives respect to the seller’s wishes and makes the process quite easy. I like that all is done through phone calls and emails rather than through some computer dashboard via random business employees.


----------



## innerpeace85

nicole0612 said:


> I like Ann’s. She gives the most control to the seller and is very pleasant to work with. For handbags, sales are slow but for VCA I have never had an item not sell in a few days. I do sometimes request a lower price than she suggests, but that is just my personal preference. It is nice because with other sites one needs to fight for a lower price just as much as a higher price, but Ann gives respect to the seller’s wishes and makes the process quite easy. I like that all is done through phone calls and emails rather than through some computer dashboard via random business employees.


Thanks!! I will wait for Fashionphile and if that doesnt work I will send it to Ann's.
It is especially hard when you are selling for your family member on Vestiaire, you never know whether to accept an offer or not.


----------



## JewelryLover101

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> I am trying to sell my cousin's Vintage Alhambra pave pendant. I have put it up for sale on Vestiaire Collective and submitted for Fashionphile quote. From my experience selling Frivole earrings and shoes/bags on Vestiaire, I know their commission is quite high and Fashionphile quotes are usually low. Does anybody know other consignment stores to get better return? I am not comfortable direct sale through Paypal or Paypal F&F. TIA!


I submitted a holiday pendant for quote to Fashionphile and got a decent buyout quote. I submitted it to Ann's and was shocked at how low her quote was - like more than $1K less than what Fashionphile offered. I ended up selling on Vestiaire Collective and pretty much broke even (lost maybe a couple hundred dollars, which in the world of reselling, I thought was pretty good). I like Vestiaire because there is security in sending the item to them and no returns, and you can set your own price. With holiday pendants, it is easy to sell at a price higher than retail (to make up for the commission costs). However, this is probably different for a pendant that is readily available from VCA.


----------



## DS2006

nicole0612 said:


> I like Ann’s. She gives the most control to the seller and is very pleasant to work with. For handbags, sales are slow but for VCA I have never had an item not sell in a few days. I do sometimes request a lower price than she suggests, but that is just my personal preference. It is nice because with other sites one needs to fight for a lower price just as much as a higher price, but Ann gives respect to the seller’s wishes and makes the process quite easy. I like that all is done through phone calls and emails rather than through some computer dashboard via random business employees.



Just out of curiosity, does Ann's have a set commission for things they sell or is it tiered based on the sales price?


----------



## nicole0612

DS2006 said:


> Just out of curiosity, does Ann's have a set commission for things they sell or is it tiered based on the sales price?


It is tiered, and in my experience she gives pricing discretion to the consignor as long as it is reasonable.


----------



## Phoenix123

nicole0612 said:


> I like Ann’s. She gives the most control to the seller and is very pleasant to work with. For handbags, sales are slow but for VCA I have never had an item not sell in a few days. I do sometimes request a lower price than she suggests, but that is just my personal preference. It is nice because with other sites one needs to fight for a lower price just as much as a higher price, but Ann gives respect to the seller’s wishes and makes the process quite easy. I like that all is done through phone calls and emails rather than through some computer dashboard via random business employees.



Another endorsement for Ann's FF.  I've sold quite a few items through them.  The ladies are very nice & courteous and responsive and they've sold everything I sent them.  I've not sent any VCA to them, only Hermes and LV so far.  But shall be sending my 2018 HP to them soon.


----------



## CDNinNYC

Hi everyone!

I would love to some photos of the pure Alhambra Bracelet in yellow gold with white mother of pearl, if anyone has it? Much appreciated!


----------



## importunicorns

Did VCA ever make a Lapis Vintage Alhambra pendant or are the ones I see on resale inauthentic?


----------



## DS2006

importunicorns said:


> Did VCA ever make a Lapis Vintage Alhambra pendant or are the ones I see on resale inauthentic?



There was a holiday lapis pendant with little diamond in the center in 2010. Not sure if there was a regular single VA pendant or special order option.


----------



## importunicorns

DS2006 said:


> There was a holiday lapis pendant with little diamond in the center in 2010. Not sure if there was a regular single VA pendant or special order option.



I am seeing a few without the diamond, so I am wondering about that


----------



## Alena21

importunicorns said:


> I am seeing a few without the diamond, so I am wondering about that


Most likely they are  the paris blue sevres porcelain...


----------



## importunicorns

Alena21 said:


> Most likely they are  the paris blue sevres porcelain...



So this is likely a fake? I mean, now that I'm looking at it, the clasp and stamping look wrong, but I'm not sure how things looked in the past! Only recently..









						VAN CLEEF & ARPELS 18K Yellow Gold Lapis Lazuli Vintage Alhambra Pendant Necklace
					

This is an authentic VAN CLEEF & ARPELS 18K Yellow Gold Lapis Lazuli Vintage Alhambra Pendant Necklace. This necklace is crafted of 18 karat yellow gold with a clover shaped pendant that has a blue lapis lazuli inlay. Indulge in this iconic necklace for any occasion, with the classic style only...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## DS2006

importunicorns said:


> So this is likely a fake? I mean, now that I'm looking at it, the clasp and stamping look wrong, but I'm not sure how things looked in the past! Only recently..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VAN CLEEF & ARPELS 18K Yellow Gold Lapis Lazuli Vintage Alhambra Pendant Necklace
> 
> 
> This is an authentic VAN CLEEF & ARPELS 18K Yellow Gold Lapis Lazuli Vintage Alhambra Pendant Necklace. This necklace is crafted of 18 karat yellow gold with a clover shaped pendant that has a blue lapis lazuli inlay. Indulge in this iconic necklace for any occasion, with the classic style only...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com



Yes, that would be an old piece and I only know the current and 1 previous clasps. They have had lapis pieces in the past so it certainly is possible. I wouldn't have had the knowledge to buy that particular piece, and I would only trust VCA authentification.


----------



## jchoi128

Hi ladies & gents, newbie to TPF

I was wondering if anyone knows a lovely lady SA at the NYC 5th Ave store? My current SA is a man but we don't really see eye to eye when it comes to colors and designs when asking for second opinion. Your referrals will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Gracilan

jchoi128 said:


> Hi ladies & gents, newbie to TPF
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knows a lovely lady SA at the NYC 5th Ave store? My current SA is a man but we don't really see eye to eye when it comes to colors and designs when asking for second opinion. Your referrals will be greatly appreciated!



I don't have a referral for you, sorry.  I did meet with a male SA at the Short Hills, NJ location and he was the worst! It was my first and last time going there!


----------



## Comfortably Numb

jchoi128 said:


> Hi ladies & gents, newbie to TPF
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knows a lovely lady SA at the NYC 5th Ave store? My current SA is a man but we don't really see eye to eye when it comes to colors and designs when asking for second opinion. Your referrals will be greatly appreciated!


@pigleto972001 gave me the name of hers... you could try reaching out to her


----------



## Notorious Pink

jchoi128 said:


> Hi ladies & gents, newbie to TPF
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knows a lovely lady SA at the NYC 5th Ave store? My current SA is a man but we don't really see eye to eye when it comes to colors and designs when asking for second opinion. Your referrals will be greatly appreciated!



I absolutely looooooove my NYC SA - she is truly the best - if you still need contact info, DM me.


----------



## surfer

importunicorns said:


> I am seeing a few without the diamond, so I am wondering about that


I own one personally that I got from a very reputable reseller. They are def older and the workmanship and clasps are different from the current ones. It just depends on who is selling for sure, and never 100% guaranteed if it’s vintage  so I would be a little cautious but definitely they do exist


----------



## DS2006

Someone posted a picture of all the holiday pendants through 2020 and I looked in the 2020 Holiday Pendant thread and here but I must have missed it. Can someone who saved it please repost it here? Thanks in advance!


----------



## acrowcounted

DS2006 said:


> Someone posted a picture of all the holiday pendants through 2020 and I looked in the 2020 Holiday Pendant thread and here but I must have missed it. Can someone who saved it please repost it here? Thanks in advance!







__





						LIMITED EDITION VCA pieces!
					

anniversary pendant this year in white gold with diamond, releasing oct 1




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

ok...i might be crazy, dont laugh at me, but when i looked at the socrate secrete watch, the open flowers reminded me of the flowers from spongebob...my nephew is so obsessed with spongebob, and now that’s all i can think of when i look at the socrate collection  which is such a shame because the socrate btf ring is one of my vca first loves!


----------



## simurgh

Hi everyone! Does anyone have any examples of engraving? I'd like to engrave the holiday pendant but am having trouble visualizing the end result ....


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

for ladies with the butterfly clip, especially the enameled one, this might be on odd question, but is it easy to attach the brooch? i was looking at a picture, and the wings look thin and i feel like when pinning the clip onto your coat, it would probably be easy to scratch the wings, which would be extra devastating if it was one of the beautiful enameled clips.


----------



## holycooooow

Would love a recommendation for an *amazing *SA in Las Vegas!?


----------



## MyDogTink

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> for ladies with the butterfly clip, especially the enameled one, this might be on odd question, but is it easy to attach the brooch? i was looking at a picture, and the wings look thin and i feel like when pinning the clip onto your coat, it would probably be easy to scratch the wings, which would be extra devastating if it was one of the beautiful enameled clips.




My mom has the MOP butterfly clip. She’s clipped it to sweaters and never a problem. It’s not the enamel clip and she never put it on a thick coat.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

MyDogTink said:


> My mom has the MOP butterfly clip. She’s clipped it to sweaters and never a problem. It’s not the enamel clip and she never put it on a thick coat.


great to hear, thanks!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

saw this way to turn a magic bracelet into a necklace, thought it was really neat and wanted to share! from @emilytai_k11 on insta


----------



## Sit

Hello beautiful VCA lovers! I need your advice on choosing perlee clover bangle between yellow or rose gold. I love them both and even more the look of the RG on others. My skin color is on darker/olive side and most of my jewelry are in yellow gold. I am planning on wearing it stacked with my perlee clover in white gold yes why not ) I love the bling lol
I want to get the bangle with the matching ring. 
I have attached some of my pieces that I wear often. I only have one piece in pink gold and that is H BFring.
Your input would be greatly appreciated lovelies ❤️


----------



## innerpeace85

Sit said:


> Hello beautiful VCA lovers! I need your advice on choosing perlee clover bangle between yellow or rose gold. I love them both and even more the look of the RG on others. My skin color is on darker/olive side and most of my jewelry are in yellow gold. I am planning on wearing it stacked with my perlee clover in white gold yes why not ) I love the bling lol
> I want to get the bangle with the matching ring.
> I have attached some of my pieces that I wear often. I only have one piece in pink gold and that is H BFring.
> Your input would be greatly appreciated lovelies ❤️
> 
> View attachment 4879646
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879647
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879648


Beautiful!! Can we see VCA yellow gold and rose gold on your skintone? I have tan skintone too and VCA rose gold looks very coppery on me.


----------



## Sit

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> saw this way to turn a magic bracelet into a necklace, thought it was really neat and wanted to share! from @emilytai_k11 on insta
> 
> View attachment 4879166





innerpeace85 said:


> Beautiful!! Can we see VCA yellow gold and rose gold on your skintone? I have tan skintone too and VCA rose gold looks very coppery on me.


thank you for your reply dear. It’s a blurry photo but that’s all I have for reference.


----------



## 880

Notorious Pink said:


> So, trip details...
> 
> I went with the intention of discussing my wish list and perhaps putting more funds toward my special order. My SA said it won’t come in before February. Item number two on my list is another order, which will wait until the first one arrives.
> 
> i tried on the frivole pave sapphire pendant and earrings (they were out of the sapphire version of the earrings so I just tried the regular). Unfortunately the pendant is a no-go for me; I prefer bold jewelry, and the pendant just seemed to disappear. I have the same issue with the holiday pendant, which looks great on so many people - it’s just not for me. The frivole pave earrings were on the small side but I did like them, especially with the sapphire, so that stays on my list.
> 
> my SA thought I should lock in the price on something, so Im considering the perlee clover bracelet, which I’ve wanted forever but haven’t taken the plunge. Since I have a few months before my SO comes in, im prepared for it, so that’s what I’m thinking.
> 
> before I left I got to try this amazing piece on. I was joking with one of the guards that it looks like a labyrinth game, there should be a loose piece in there that you can play with while you’re wearing it....and found out it is indeed called the labyrinth bracelet. It’s absolutely incredible...and I’m so glad the SA didn’t tell me the price until after I took it off!!!
> View attachment 4856080
> View attachment 4856081
> View attachment 4856082


Love this! Thank you so much for posting such gorgeous eye candy! Hugs


----------



## innerpeace85

Sit said:


> thank you for your reply dear. It’s a blurry photo but that’s all I have for reference.
> 
> View attachment 4879675


All of them look pretty on you! But if I have to pick, love the rose gold on you. Good luck deciding!


----------



## Sit

innerpeace85 said:


> All of them look pretty on you! But if I have to pick, love the rose gold on you. Good luck deciding!


Thank you very much, I will have to try them all together again. Clover bracelet is my favorite piece from VCA I wish I could get all three  BUT 
My hubby wants me to choose Perlee one raw diamond in white gold instead to go with my WG clover but I love the intricate details on the clover


----------



## Mspotatobread

holycooooow said:


> Would love a recommendation for an *amazing *SA in Las Vegas!?



kevin from crystals Vegas (near cosmopolitan)


----------



## EpiFanatic

Sit said:


> Thank you very much, I will have to try them all together again. Clover bracelet is my favorite piece from VCA I wish I could get all three  BUT
> My hubby wants me to choose Perlee one raw diamond in white gold instead to go with my WG clover but I love the intricate details on the clover


I was just gonna say the single row in WG looks amazing on you.


----------



## Sit

EpiFanatic said:


> I was just gonna say the single row in WG looks amazing on you.


Thank you dear
I love it too and hopefully can add it later down the track. A girl can dream right? I am so glad that hubby can’t read my mind


----------



## giligy

Phoenix123 said:


> Another endorsement for Ann's FF.  I've sold quite a few items through them.  The ladies are very nice & courteous and responsive and they've sold everything I sent them.  I've not sent any VCA to them, only Hermes and LV so far.  But shall be sending my 2018 HP to them soon.



That's good to know about AFF - I really loved working with them and their team is so lovely and easy to work with, but they had my bag for a year and were unable to sell it. They're shipping it back to me today. I'm going to list it on TheRealReal.


----------



## Aimee3

Since you already have the clover bangle in WG, I think it looks best with the perlée WG diamond row bracelet.  It’s more interesting to me.  Not really loving the look of 2 clover bracelets together.


----------



## Sit

Aimee3 said:


> Since you already have the clover bangle in WG, I think it looks best with the perlée WG diamond row bracelet.  It’s more interesting to me.  Not really loving the look of 2 clover bracelets together.


Thank you dear, I agree with you and really want the white gold one diamond as well but I was planning on wearing the yellow gold clover with my Cartier JUC in yellow gold. I will do the reveal in couple of months here regardless of what I get


----------



## Phoenix123

giligy said:


> That's good to know about AFF - I really loved working with them and their team is so lovely and easy to work with, but they had my bag for a year and were unable to sell it. They're shipping it back to me today. I'm going to list it on TheRealReal.



I am sorry to hear that.

I have to say though that on my last B35, I had to drop the asking price twice - bc of Covid and bc the larger size is not in fashion anymore apparently.

If AFF doesn't work for you, then I agree maybe it's better to try another avenue.  Good luck with your sale.


----------



## Aimee3

Sit said:


> Thank you dear, I agree with you and really want the white gold one diamond as well but I was planning on wearing the yellow gold clover with my Cartier JUC in yellow gold. I will do the reveal in couple of months here regardless of what I get


Funny you should say that because when I was getting my clover bracelet I thought I’d wear with my JUC too.  My sales person told me it didn’t look good together since one is hard and edgy and the clover is so much more feminine and “enough of a statement” on my wrist.  I had to admit, he was right (at least on me). They really don’t complement each other.  So if I want to wear both, I put them on separate wrists.  That said, I think the diamond perlée bracelet does look perfect together with the clover one if you want to wear 2 bracelets together.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Aimee3 said:


> Funny you should say that because when I was getting my clover bracelet I thought I’d wear with my JUC too.  My sales person told me it didn’t look good together since one is hard and edgy and the clover is so much more feminine and “enough of a statement” on my wrist.  I had to admit, he was right (at least on me). They really don’t complement each other.  So if I want to wear both, I put them on separate wrists.  That said, I think the diamond perlée bracelet does look perfect together with the clover one if you want to wear 2 bracelets together.


I have come to the same conclusion. I have yet to see any Perlee Clover stack that looks better than adding the single diamond row Perlee.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

requesting mod shots of the rose gold 10/20 motif or the mop cosmos earrings please! i'm starting to fall in love with how feminine and soft vca's rg is, but unfortunately the only vca in my state has closed so i won't be able to get to boutique for a very long time...any pics would be so helpful


----------



## etoupebirkin

When I wear my RG Perlee Clover bracelet, it's never stacked with anything else. I do think the plain Perlee bangles (not the signature) look good with it, but I don't own any.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Notorious Pink said:


> I have come to the same conclusion. I have yet to see any Perlee Clover stack that looks better than adding the single diamond row Perlee.





etoupebirkin said:


> When I wear my RG Perlee Clover bracelet, it's never stacked with anything else. I do think the plain Perlee bangles (not the signature) look good with it, but I don't own any.



I plan to wear mine with my Love, which isn’t a typical Love as it has two parts, so it’s always going to be a stack. As it is, I tried them on together and was happy with how it looked, especially because on the part of my arm that I see (The topside, not the underside), the wider (rose gold) part of the love is closer to my body, and the narrower (wg pave) part of the Love is closer to my wrist, so I would wear the Perlee in the other side of the wg part.


----------



## floridamama

Is anyone invited to the van cleef and arpel zoom discussion tomorrow night? The topic is on Jewels that made history with Stellene Volandes.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Anyone for more VCA eye candy?


----------



## floridamama

Notorious Pink said:


> Anyone for more VCA eye candy?
> 
> View attachment 4883149
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883150
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883153
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883154
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883155
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883156
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883157
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883158


Simply exquisite!!!


----------



## jlm916

floridamama said:


> Is anyone invited to the van cleef and arpel zoom discussion tomorrow night? The topic is on Jewels that made history with Stellene Volandes.



I am, bought the book but haven't had a chance to read yet.


----------



## 911snowball

The 16 motif alternating wg pave/onyx- that one has been on my wish list for awhile.  Every time I see it, my heart races.
If anyone here has it, please post a mod shot.  I keep trying to convince myself I could wear this casually....


----------



## ohsohappy

911snowball said:


> The 16 motif alternating wg pave/onyx- that one has been on my wish list for awhile.  Every time I see it, my heart races.
> If anyone here has it, please post a mod shot.  I keep trying to convince myself I could wear this casually....


I don't have it but definitely, I could picture wearing it casually!


----------



## lisawhit

etoupebirkin said:


> When I wear my RG Perlee Clover bracelet, it's never stacked with anything else. I do think the plain Perlee bangles (not the signature) look good with it, but I don't own any.


I like wearing my perlee clover in between the plain perlee (not signature) and love for protection....


----------



## Chivis

Hello! question for 5 motifs bracelet owners: do your chains differ? I received the MOP today from E boutique and the chain feels different. The links feel a lot lighter than those in my carnelian. Very thin and almost flimsy. Even the clasp is smaller and more difficult to open. It is even more noticeable to the touch. My carnelian bracelet feels robust and chunky  This one not at all. Have you experienced the same? Tia


----------



## westcoastgal

Notorious Pink said:


> Anyone for more VCA eye candy?
> 
> View attachment 4883149
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883150
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883153
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883154
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883155
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883156
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883157
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883158


Gorgeous! This jewelry transports me somewhere else.


----------



## may3545

Chivis said:


> Hello! question for 5 motifs bracelet owners: do your chains differ? I received the MOP today from E boutique and the chain feels different. The links feel a lot lighter than those in my carnelian. Very thin and almost flimsy. Even the clasp is smaller and more difficult to open. It is even more noticeable to the touch. My carnelian bracelet feels robust and chunky  This one not at all. Have you experienced the same? Tia



Hi! I think photos would help.


----------



## Gracilan

Chivis said:


> Hello! question for 5 motifs bracelet owners: do your chains differ? I received the MOP today from E boutique and the chain feels different. The links feel a lot lighter than those in my carnelian. Very thin and almost flimsy. Even the clasp is smaller and more difficult to open. It is even more noticeable to the touch. My carnelian bracelet feels robust and chunky  This one not at all. Have you experienced the same? Tia



Hi, I don’t know whether the bracelet chains are different, but I do know that my carnelian pendant motif  is somewhat flimsy compared to the motifs on my carnelian bracelet. Not sure if that’s intentional. My opinion is that they increase price and decrease weight, (like they do with food, lol).


----------



## Chivis

Hello! Thanks for your replies! I took a picture and i think you can tell that the links in the MOP are thinner. But it is mostly noticeable weigth and feeling wise. Let me know what you think. Tia


----------



## Notorious Pink

Chivis said:


> Hello! Thanks for your replies! I took a picture and i think you can tell that the links in the MOP are thinner. But it is mostly noticeable weigth and feeling wise. Let me know what you think. Tia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884487


Were either of these purchased directly from VCA?


----------



## Chivis

Notorious Pink said:


> Were either of these purchased directly from VCA?



I received the MOP one yesterday from the E- boutique


----------



## Chivis

i asked a lady on Instagram that has a huge collection of 5 motifs Alhambra bracelets and that is what she replied. Such a shame VCA is doing this! MOP is inexpensive, we are paying mostly for the gold and they cut the weight? Even more infuriating after the price increase


----------



## ohsohappy

Chivis said:


> i asked a lady on Instagram that has a huge collection of 5 motifs Alhambra bracelets and that is what she replied. Such a shame VCA is doing this! MOP is inexpensive, we are paying mostly for the gold and they cut the weight? Even more infuriating after the price increase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884916


I'm not sure about the link, but I can see that they've changed the earring clips.  It is a lot thinner than previous clips. 
They could excuse that it is for a customer's comfort but I think they are definitely trying to save here and there.


----------



## Chivis

It is sad because my newer bracelet doesn’t feel as luxurious as my first one   the thinner the links the more similar the replicas look to the real deal


----------



## Jinsun

Quick question:
I’ll post here before starting a new thread....

looking to get my first magic single motif earclips. Dilemma is onyx or mop. Both look great on me. But not sure what I want to match it with, so I can’t decide on the color. In onyx, I have the magic long pendant. In mop, I have the 10 motif necklace and 5 motif bracelet.  I also have only one vintage size earclips, and that is the wg pave. I’m not sure if I’ll wear the magic mop with the 10 motif, thinking it’ll look “too much” and May wear it alone or with the bracelet. Onyx, I can def see myself wearing it with the long onyx pendant. I’m am leaning more towards the mop, but am not sure if I’ll regret it.

Wanted a few opinions before I contact my SA, hope both aren’t hard to purchase.
Thank you


----------



## beansbeans

Jinsun said:


> Quick question:
> I’ll post here before starting a new thread....
> 
> looking to get my first magic single motif earclips. Dilemma is onyx or mop. Both look great on me. But not sure what I want to match it with, so I can’t decide on the color. In onyx, I have the magic long pendant. In mop, I have the 10 motif necklace and 5 motif bracelet.  I also have only one vintage size earclips, and that is the wg pave. I’m not sure if I’ll wear the magic mop with the 10 motif, thinking it’ll look “too much” and May wear it alone or with the bracelet. Onyx, I can def see myself wearing it with the long onyx pendant. I’m am leaning more towards the mop, but am not sure if I’ll regret it.
> 
> Wanted a few opinions before I contact my SA, hope both aren’t hard to purchase.
> Thank you



I think you'll get more wear out of the Onyx. You can wear it with your long pendant and it looks so chic when worn with the MOP.
Would you also wear the magic earclips alone?


----------



## Jinsun

beansbeans said:


> I think you'll get more wear out of the Onyx. You can wear it with your long pendant and it looks so chic when worn with the MOP.
> Would you also wear the magic earclips alone?



Yes, I’d probably wear it alone more often than with a necklace or bracelet. My jewelry of choice are usually earrings. 
I did recently buy the Roberto coin mop Venetian princess earrings. Ross simons had a really good sale on them and I’d thought I’d give them a try since they look similar to the Alhambra’s. I really like them but they don’t have the vca glow, know what I mean?  Vca mop in my eyes just glow.


----------



## may3545

Jinsun said:


> Quick question:
> I’ll post here before starting a new thread....
> 
> looking to get my first magic single motif earclips. Dilemma is onyx or mop. Both look great on me. But not sure what I want to match it with, so I can’t decide on the color. In onyx, I have the magic long pendant. In mop, I have the 10 motif necklace and 5 motif bracelet.  I also have only one vintage size earclips, and that is the wg pave. I’m not sure if I’ll wear the magic mop with the 10 motif, thinking it’ll look “too much” and May wear it alone or with the bracelet. Onyx, I can def see myself wearing it with the long onyx pendant. I’m am leaning more towards the mop, but am not sure if I’ll regret it.
> 
> Wanted a few opinions before I contact my SA, hope both aren’t hard to purchase.
> Thank you



I had the same dilemma. I tried both on. I am Asian, and I felt my long dark hair hid the onyx. Ended up buying mop, and no regrets. I wear it quite often, and it definitely pops. I wouldn't wear the magic with a 10 motif necklace, as I agree it's too much. However, you can definitely wear the mop earrings with the magic pendant, since both are yg. I mix pieces as well, make it your own!


----------



## Sit

I would go fo


Jinsun said:


> Quick question:
> I’ll post here before starting a new thread....
> 
> looking to get my first magic single motif earclips. Dilemma is onyx or mop. Both look great on me. But not sure what I want to match it with, so I can’t decide on the color. In onyx, I have the magic long pendant. In mop, I have the 10 motif necklace and 5 motif bracelet.  I also have only one vintage size earclips, and that is the wg pave. I’m not sure if I’ll wear the magic mop with the 10 motif, thinking it’ll look “too much” and May wear it alone or with the bracelet. Onyx, I can def see myself wearing it with the long onyx pendant. I’m am leaning more towards the mop, but am not sure if I’ll regret it.
> 
> Wanted a few opinions before I contact my SA, hope both aren’t hard to purchase.
> Thank you





may3545 said:


> I had the same dilemma. I tried both on. I am Asian, and I felt my long dark hair hid the onyx. Ended up buying mop, and no regrets. I wear it quite often, and it definitely pops. I wouldn't wear the magic with a 10 motif necklace, as I agree it's too much. However, you can definitely wear the mop earrings with the magic pendant, since both are yg. I mix pieces as well, make it your own!


i would go for onyx would look lovely with your long necklace


----------



## LuckyMe14

I would do the onyx, because with the magic pendant you can always wear them and the onyx is a set too. Of course MOP is also a great option with the bracelet. I think wearing 3 is too much. It just depends on which you love more. And what suits best next to your face and your hair color.


----------



## 911snowball

I am a blonde with fair coloring and I they both work beautifully for me too. I like the onyx with fall/winter clothing especially, it looks so great with just a simple black sweater, the onyx really pops against my hair.  I tend to wear the mop with cream, camel and it is the ultimate neutral of course.  Both are fabulous, I don't think one is better than the other.  Maybe own both eventually?


----------



## LuckyMe14

911snowball said:


> I am a blonde with fair coloring and I they both work beautifully for me too. I like the onyx with fall/winter clothing especially, it looks so great with just a simple black sweater, the onyx really pops against my hair.  I tend to wear the mop with cream, camel and it is the ultimate neutral of course.  Both are fabulous, I don't think one is better than the other.  Maybe own both eventually?


I am exactly the same! Also a blond with fair coloring! You definitely need both haha. I am no help!


----------



## may3545

LuckyMe14 said:


> I am exactly the same! Also a blond with fair coloring! You definitely need both haha. I am no help!


Gosh, now I think I should get onyx too lol. I do like both. And now I have shorter hair. My SA also had dark hair, but she had a chic bob. Onyx looked stunning. And here we go...


----------



## LuckyMe14

may3545 said:


> Gosh, now I think I should get onyx too lol. I do like both. And now I have shorter hair. My SA also had dark hair, but she had a chic bob. Onyx looked stunning. And here we go...


Isn’t this just how VCA works! Haha. You get addicted pretty quickly.


----------



## dbcelly

So... are we seeing that any pieces made during pandemic (ie. new stock after price increase) are thinner/with hollowed gold?!   I'm about to purchase a sweet necklace on e-boutique but it'd be crazy to think they can cut down on material on the already thin chain for one pendant?

Curious what their customer service's response to this is?  It's quick clear in the picture there's a difference in thickness of links. 



Chivis said:


> Hello! Thanks for your replies! I took a picture and i think you can tell that the links in the MOP are thinner. But it is mostly noticeable weigth and feeling wise. Let me know what you think. Tia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884487





Chivis said:


> i asked a lady on Instagram that has a huge collection of 5 motifs Alhambra bracelets and that is what she replied. Such a shame VCA is doing this! MOP is inexpensive, we are paying mostly for the gold and they cut the weight? Even more infuriating after the price increase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884916





Gracilan said:


> Hi, I don’t know whether the bracelet chains are different, but I do know that my carnelian pendant motif  is somewhat flimsy compared to the motifs on my carnelian bracelet. Not sure if that’s intentional. My opinion is that they increase price and decrease weight, (like they do with food, lol).


----------



## Jinsun

may3545 said:


> I had the same dilemma. I tried both on. I am Asian, and I felt my long dark hair hid the onyx. Ended up buying mop, and no regrets. I wear it quite often, and it definitely pops. I wouldn't wear the magic with a 10 motif necklace, as I agree it's too much. However, you can definitely wear the mop earrings with the magic pendant, since both are yg. I mix pieces as well, make it your own!



I am Asian as well with black hair. However I hardly wear my hair down. It’s always been in a ponytail since I’ve had kids and always needed my hair out of my face and off my shoulders. So I was worried about onyx blending too much if I wear my hair down.
My heart just flutters when I look at the mop, I think I’ve got my mind set. Gonna go with mop!


----------



## Jinsun

just read all the comments. I was set on mop, but now I’m going back and forth.

I do agree the magic earclips would look fantastic with my magic pendant.

I can always get vintage mop earclips but am afraid once I purchase magic size, I won’t want vintage for earrings.


----------



## may3545

Jinsun said:


> just read all the comments. I was set on mop, but now I’m going back and forth.
> 
> I do agree the magic earclips would look fantastic with my magic pendant.
> 
> I can always get vintage mop earclips but am afraid once I purchase magic size, I won’t want vintage for earrings.


Haha, I know! I want both now! I also have vintage pave earrings, and I wear vintage for all day, much lighter and comfortable. My ears can’t handle heavy earrings for an entire day, magic earrings I feel the weight after 4-6 hrs (still good length of time). I also have 3 kids ages 1-6, I still wear jewelry daily during covid.
I honestly mix my mop magics with other VCA pieces. You can’t go wrong!


----------



## Jinsun

may3545 said:


> Haha, I know! I want both now! I also have vintage pave earrings, and I wear vintage for all day, much lighter and comfortable. My ears can’t handle heavy earrings for an entire day, magic earrings I feel the weight after 4-6 hrs (still good length of time). I also have 3 kids ages 1-6, I still wear jewelry daily during covid.
> I honestly mix my mop magics with other VCA pieces. You can’t go wrong!



oh, I didn’t factor in the weight. It’s been so long since I tried them on that I forgot. Hmm more things to think about...

My SA said magic earclips are readily available and I also asked about the large yg Frivole. She said she hasn’t gotten any in over a year. I already have the sweet, small, and cluster Frivole but I also want the large.

I was hoping to get the magic shipped out to me with my holiday pendant. Boutique got it in today (2” extension with engraving). But I think I’ll have to wait for my birthday


----------



## may3545

Jinsun said:


> oh, I didn’t factor in the weight. It’s been so long since I tried them on that I forgot. Hmm more things to think about...
> 
> My SA said magic earclips are readily available and I also asked about the large yg Frivole. She said she hasn’t gotten any in over a year. I already have the sweet, small, and cluster Frivole but I also want the large.
> 
> I was hoping to get the magic shipped out to me with my holiday pendant. Boutique got it in today (2” extension with engraving). But I think I’ll have to wait for my birthday


Frivole is also lovely!!! I have the rg sapphire pave, the cluster yg, and wg pave earrings, and I have the yg btf ring and wg pave single motif ring. I had the large yg earrings for quite a few years, but wore other earrings more, so I sold them. I really love the large, as they really stand out, but they were also heavier than magic due to the YG.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Anyone had any problems with prongs? My VA bracelet had one go completely missing. I was rather surprised to see it knocked off! I sent that in with my Perlee clover bangle. I have to say that has been my worst VCA purchase to date. The clasp gets stuck and I think I have sent it in 5 times in 2 years. I could just be really hard on my jewelry as well, but my Perlee pave has held up like a champ!


----------



## Aimee3

8seventeen19 said:


> Anyone had any problems with prongs? My VA bracelet had one go completely missing. I was rather surprised to see it knocked off! I sent that in with my Perlee clover bangle. I have to say that has been my worst VCA purchase to date. The clasp gets stuck and I think I have sent it in 5 times in 2 years. I could just be really hard on my jewelry as well, but my Perlee pave has held up like a champ!


If it’s not too late, see if VCA can replace the clasp rather than repair it?  (Although maybe they have replaced, rather than repaired it, each time you sent it in)


----------



## Bobo135

Hi ladies - I'm in a dilemma of my own. Trying to decide whether to get the YG 3 flower frivole earring set or the Socrate 3 flower earrings... It's so hard to decide. 

One is much more expensive than the other, as you know. But I'd rather get the one that looks best. I'm Asian and diamonds do pop on me but so does YG, as I own the large Frivole earrings and they are very bold! I also have many diamond pieces as well, so it isn't a matter of what I already have but rather which is more versatile since they're so similar.... Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## gagabag

Bobo135 said:


> Hi ladies - I'm in a dilemma of my own. Trying to decide whether to get the YG 3 flower frivole earring set or the Socrate 3 flower earrings... It's so hard to decide.
> 
> One is much more expensive than the other, as you know. But I'd rather get the one that looks best. I'm Asian and diamonds do pop on me but so does YG, as I own the large Frivole earrings and they are very bold! I also have many diamond pieces as well, so it isn't a matter of what I already have but rather which is more versatile since they're so similar.... Thanks for your help!!!


Diamonds, always! 
i am eyeing the socrates and I love WG so I am biased


----------



## 911snowball

Ditto gagabag's vote.  They are both lovely but the wg/diamond socrates is, IMHO, way more versatile. Meaning you can wear them
with all varieties of jewelry (yg,wg, rg) just like say a plain pair of diamond studs which go with everything.  I would not wear the yg frivoles, with a 20 motif wg/mop necklace but I would wear the diamond socrates with it and equally with a 20 motif yg/mop.


----------



## Bobo135

gagabag said:


> Diamonds, always!
> i am eyeing the socrates and I love WG so I am biased



Thank you!!!! I do love being enabled and diamonda are so beautiful. The richness of YG lately has been swaying me but I totally agree!


----------



## Meowwu

Bobo135 said:


> Hi ladies - I'm in a dilemma of my own. Trying to decide whether to get the YG 3 flower frivole earring set or the Socrate 3 flower earrings... It's so hard to decide.
> 
> One is much more expensive than the other, as you know. But I'd rather get the one that looks best. I'm Asian and diamonds do pop on me but so does YG, as I own the large Frivole earrings and they are very bold! I also have many diamond pieces as well, so it isn't a matter of what I already have but rather which is more versatile since they're so similar.... Thanks for your help!!!


I’d try both on to see which look you prefer and feel more comfortable in. Given that you already have diamond/yg diamonds, go with the pair that you like the most.


----------



## Bobo135

911snowball said:


> Ditto gagabag's vote.  They are both lovely but the wg/diamond socrates is, IMHO, way more versatile. Meaning you can wear them
> with all varieties of jewelry (yg,wg, rg) just like say a plain pair of diamond studs which go with everything.  I would not wear the yg frivoles, with a 20 motif wg/mop necklace but I would wear the diamond socrates with it and equally with a 20 motif yg/mop.



Ah, you are a jewelry connoisseur and I agree. I know exactly what you're talking about and you have excellent taste to remark upon this point. Thank you ladies!!! Diamond Socrate, here I come!


----------



## Bobo135

Meowwu said:


> I’d try both on to see which look you prefer and feel more comfortable in. Given that you already have diamond/yg diamonds, go with the pair that you like the most.



Again, wisdom from the forum goddesses! 
Thank you so much. I do like the diamond version better in my heart of hearts.


----------



## Sit

Bobo135 said:


> Hi ladies - I'm in a dilemma of my own. Trying to decide whether to get the YG 3 flower frivole earring set or the Socrate 3 flower earrings... It's so hard to decide.
> 
> One is much more expensive than the other, as you know. But I'd rather get the one that looks best. I'm Asian and diamonds do pop on me but so does YG, as I own the large Frivole earrings and they are very bold! I also have many diamond pieces as well, so it isn't a matter of what I already have but rather which is more versatile since they're so similar.... Thanks for your help!!!


Since you already have the large Frivole earrings in yellow gold get the white gold pave version, it's beautiful


----------



## dollardancingdoll

Hi everyone, I need help? I set out looking for a rose gold MOP 5 motif bracelet but was told it only comes in WG or YG. I am thinking of getting the YG but it would be the first YG jewelry in my collection since I usually wear white gold. I will wear the YG bracelet on the other hand since my watch is WG, even though I love seeing everyone mix metals here. Should I wait for VCA to have more rose gold pieces or take the plunge with this YG mop?


----------



## nycmamaofone

Looks like France is having another lockdown. Someone posted on Instagram that it means less supply for VCA and Hermès and other luxury brands. Any thoughts?


----------



## DS2006

dollardancingdoll said:


> Hi everyone, I need help? I set out looking for a rose gold MOP 5 motif bracelet but was told it only comes in WG or YG. I am thinking of getting the YG but it would be the first YG jewelry in my collection since I usually wear white gold. I will wear the YG bracelet on the other hand since my watch is WG, even though I love seeing everyone mix metals here. Should I wait for VCA to have more rose gold pieces or take the plunge with this YG mop?



The white gold MOP is very beautiful. If your two favorite metal preferences are white and rose gold, I'd get the MOP in white gold.


----------



## DS2006

nycmamaofone said:


> Looks like France is having another lockdown. Someone posted on Instagram that it means less supply for VCA and Hermès and other luxury brands. Any thoughts?



Wow, looked it up and it's for 4 weeks!!!  Glad I already have my Christmas gift ordered!  It's going to be a difficult month or two for boutiques in the US if production stops in France considering many things were sold out right before the price increase.


----------



## 911snowball

I agree DS, this could really impact US inventory as it was already stretched due to the increase.  I feel very sorry for the SAs, sales for the holiday season  I am sure are an important source of income for them. It will be hard if there is limited inventory for sure.


----------



## dollardancingdoll

DS2006 said:


> The white gold MOP is very beautiful. If your two favorite metal preferences are white and rose gold, I'd get the MOP in white gold.




Thanks ds2006!


----------



## reflection212

beansbeans said:


> I've noticed that the YG in my older VCA (purchased 8-10 years ago) is much more yellow compared to the current pieces. I'm not sure if VCA gold was just more yellow back then or if it darkened with age. If it's the latter then, something to consider if you are avoiding jewelry that looks too yellow.


I recently purchased a Vintage Alhambra yellow gold pendant and a Vintage 5 motif yellow gold bracelet (both in September 2020) and noticed the necklace is more yellow in color than the bracelet. 



I have been wearing the necklace since it was purchased (for a month and a half) so I lightly cleaned it with jewelry cleaning soap and water to see if that made a difference in the color. There is still a difference. I assumed the mixture of gold alloy would be the same and thus have the jewelry pieces be similar in color. 



Anyway, I contacted Van Cleef yesterday from their number online and the client ambassador surprised me by telling me that I received a pink gold item and that is why there was a color difference between my pendant and bracelet. (I had emailed her the pictures of my pieces). I told her I am sure I purchased yellow gold items only because I tried on a pink gold and the yellow gold pendant at the same time in the boutique. I purchased the yellow gold pendant not the pink. My sales associate at the boutique also confirmed she sold me a yellow gold piece. 



However, the ambassador insisted that it was likely a pink gold piece and that I needed to contact the boutiques myself in order to figure out the situation. (Earlier she said she would pass on my email to quality control and after that is when she gave me a call rather than email me this conclusion). Anyway, the ambassador said there is no color difference between the yellow gold in Van Cleef and Arpels jewelry. Both pieces I purchased indeed are confirmed to be yellow gold, yet my necklace is already darker. I was disappointed from Van Cleef’s response by them telling me I purchased a pink gold necklace when I did not and that I needed to figure out the situation on my own. Left a bad taste in my mouth. 



In conclusion, my pendant is either faulty or the color changed within the month and a half of wearing it. I don’t wear perfume and anything else on my chest. I believe the color indeed changes to more yellow from wear and seems to do so rather quickly. My sales associate said her yellow gold pieces are more yellow than the new pieces as well which seems to confirm my suspicions.


----------



## DS2006

I am certain my 4 year old solid gold bracelet has darkened some. I haven't cleaned it since I don't wear it often, so it's possible that might make a difference.


----------



## dbcelly

reflection212 said:


> I recently purchased a Vintage Alhambra yellow gold pendant and a Vintage 5 motif yellow gold bracelet (both in September 2020) and noticed the necklace is more yellow in color than the bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been wearing the necklace since it was purchased (for a month and a half) so I lightly cleaned it with jewelry cleaning soap and water to see if that made a difference in the color. There is still a difference. I assumed the mixture of gold alloy would be the same and thus have the jewelry pieces be similar in color.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I contacted Van Cleef yesterday from their number online and the client ambassador surprised me by telling me that I received a pink gold item and that is why there was a color difference between my pendant and bracelet. (I had emailed her the pictures of my pieces). I told her I am sure I purchased yellow gold items only because I tried on a pink gold and the yellow gold pendant at the same time in the boutique. I purchased the yellow gold pendant not the pink. My sales associate at the boutique also confirmed she sold me a yellow gold piece.
> 
> 
> 
> However, the ambassador insisted that it was likely a pink gold piece and that I needed to contact the boutiques myself in order to figure out the situation. (Earlier she said she would pass on my email to quality control and after that is when she gave me a call rather than email me this conclusion). Anyway, the ambassador said there is no color difference between the yellow gold in Van Cleef and Arpels jewelry. Both pieces I purchased indeed are confirmed to be yellow gold, yet my necklace is already darker. I was disappointed from Van Cleef’s response by them telling me I purchased a pink gold necklace when I did not and that I needed to figure out the situation on my own. Left a bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> In conclusion, my pendant is either faulty or the color changed within the month and a half of wearing it. I don’t wear perfume and anything else on my chest. I believe the color indeed changes to more yellow from wear and seems to do so rather quickly. My sales associate said her yellow gold pieces are more yellow than the new pieces as well which seems to confirm my suspicions.


The second picture does make it look like both pieces are rose gold. I wonder if it'll make a difference if you have VCA clean it?  

The flip flop response from the ambassador does sound unprofessional... will you SA be doing anything about this (offer an exchange?)


----------



## JewelryLover101

reflection212 said:


> I recently purchased a Vintage Alhambra yellow gold pendant and a Vintage 5 motif yellow gold bracelet (both in September 2020) and noticed the necklace is more yellow in color than the bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been wearing the necklace since it was purchased (for a month and a half) so I lightly cleaned it with jewelry cleaning soap and water to see if that made a difference in the color. There is still a difference. I assumed the mixture of gold alloy would be the same and thus have the jewelry pieces be similar in color.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I contacted Van Cleef yesterday from their number online and the client ambassador surprised me by telling me that I received a pink gold item and that is why there was a color difference between my pendant and bracelet. (I had emailed her the pictures of my pieces). I told her I am sure I purchased yellow gold items only because I tried on a pink gold and the yellow gold pendant at the same time in the boutique. I purchased the yellow gold pendant not the pink. My sales associate at the boutique also confirmed she sold me a yellow gold piece.
> 
> 
> 
> However, the ambassador insisted that it was likely a pink gold piece and that I needed to contact the boutiques myself in order to figure out the situation. (Earlier she said she would pass on my email to quality control and after that is when she gave me a call rather than email me this conclusion). Anyway, the ambassador said there is no color difference between the yellow gold in Van Cleef and Arpels jewelry. Both pieces I purchased indeed are confirmed to be yellow gold, yet my necklace is already darker. I was disappointed from Van Cleef’s response by them telling me I purchased a pink gold necklace when I did not and that I needed to figure out the situation on my own. Left a bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> In conclusion, my pendant is either faulty or the color changed within the month and a half of wearing it. I don’t wear perfume and anything else on my chest. I believe the color indeed changes to more yellow from wear and seems to do so rather quickly. My sales associate said her yellow gold pieces are more yellow than the new pieces as well which seems to confirm my suspicions.


In your first picture, both pieces look to be yellow gold. In your second picture, both pieces look to be pink gold. It could be the lighting? In any event, it sounds like this is a purchase you made in a boutique, not online, so I would try working with the SA who sold it to you at the boutique. The online client ambassadors tend to step in only with online purchases, so her advice to work with the boutique directly isn't crazy.


----------



## reflection212

dbcelly said:


> The second picture does make it look like both pieces are rose gold. I wonder if it'll make a difference if you have VCA clean it?
> 
> The flip flop response from the ambassador does sound unprofessional... will you SA be doing anything about this (offer an exchange?)


My SA said if I wear the bracelet more it will get more yellow as well. She doesn’t think there is an issue so not sure I will get the necklace replaced.


----------



## reflection212

JewelryLover101 said:


> In your first picture, both pieces look to be yellow gold. In your second picture, both pieces look to be pink gold. It could be the lighting? In any event, it sounds like this is a purchase you made in a boutique, not online, so I would try working with the SA who sold it to you at the boutique. The online client ambassadors tend to step in only with online purchases, so her advice to work with the boutique directly isn't crazy.


Yes I can see that point. It’s just the ambassador seemed concerned with my issue at first, then after seeing the pictures and passing on the email she was for certain I had a rose gold piece when I knew I didn’t. I didn’t care for how she seemed to brush off the issue and claim it was for a reason I knew it wasn’t. Here’s another picture of my yellow gold necklace, yellow gold bracelet, and a rose gold earring I have. The earrings are the only rose gold jewelry I own.


----------



## chanelchic2002

DS2006 said:


> Wow, looked it up and it's for 4 weeks!!!  Glad I already have my Christmas gift ordered!  It's going to be a difficult month or two for boutiques in the US if production stops in France considering many things were sold out right before the price increase.



I bet the secondary market will go crazy if you cannot get it in stores.


----------



## simurgh

reflection212 said:


> Yes I can see that point. It’s just the ambassador seemed concerned with my issue at first, then after seeing the pictures and passing on the email she was for certain I had a rose gold piece when I knew I didn’t. I didn’t care for how she seemed to brush off the issue and claim it was for a reason I knew it wasn’t. Here’s another picture of my yellow gold necklace, yellow gold bracelet, and a rose gold earring I have. The earrings are the only rose gold jewelry I own.


FWIW, on my screen / to my eyes, the earring and necklace look rose in all the photos, while the bracelet looks yellow. Presumably the rep you spoke to has the serial, which should indicate the metal? I’m guessing the rep left you to sort it out with your SA as the SA would know what you meant to buy ...


----------



## reflection212

simurgh said:


> FWIW, on my screen / to my eyes, the earring and necklace look rose in all the photos, while the bracelet looks yellow. Presumably the rep you spoke to has the serial, which should indicate the metal? I’m guessing the rep left you to sort it out with your SA as the SA would know what you meant to buy ...


Yes, I also gave the Van Cleef representative/ambassador both serial numbers of the pieces so you would think they would have been able to look them up and confirm the metal type. To me, my necklace has a yellow tone and my earring looks pink. My necklace is on the bottom and the pink gold on the top. Also this is me wearing my necklace outside in natural lighting in the blue and white shirt.


----------



## reflection212

JewelryLover101 said:


> In your first picture, both pieces look to be yellow gold. In your second picture, both pieces look to be pink gold. It could be the lighting? In any event, it sounds like this is a purchase you made in a boutique, not online, so I would try working with the SA who sold it to you at the boutique. The online client ambassadors tend to step in only with online purchases, so her advice to work with the boutique directly isn't crazy.





JewelryLover101 said:


> In your first picture, both pieces look to be yellow gold. In your second picture, both pieces look to be pink gold. It could be the lighting? In any event, it sounds like this is a purchase you made in a boutique, not online, so I would try working with the SA who sold it to you at the boutique. The online client ambassadors tend to step in only with online purchases, so her advice to work with the boutique directly isn't crazy.


My necklace was purchased in person at a nearby boutique. My bracelet my husband called the online number because they were sold out online and the representative directed him to work with the Boston boutique.


----------



## chanelchic2002

I heard that VCA production has stopped due to the lockdown in France. I asked my SA and they are very aware of this. Glad I got my pieces for the year!


----------



## say brooke

Does anyone know why there are no prices shown on the US website? This is day two that I am unable to see prices.
Kind of frustrating!


----------



## nycmamaofone

chanelchic2002 said:


> I heard that VCA production has stopped due to the lockdown in France. I asked my SA and they are very aware of this. Glad I got my pieces for the year!


Me too. I got my two items and I’m done for 2020. I feel terrible for the SAs though. Will be a tough couple of months.


----------



## DS2006

say brooke said:


> Does anyone know why there are no prices shown on the US website? This is day two that I am unable to see prices.
> Kind of frustrating!



Prices are back now. I noticed that, also. It also appears some items are able to be ordered from the site.


----------



## mfa777

Hi, everyone! Are these perlee earrings discontinued?


----------



## DS2006

mfa87 said:


> Hi, everyone! Are these perlee earrings discontinued?
> View attachment 4896692



Yes, and I cannot understand why!!! I think so many of us would like to have those! Hoops are a classic and those certainly went well with Alhambra and Perlee pieces. If VCA is listening...please bring back Perlee hoops!!!

I have been told recently by an SA that they can be special ordered, but I don't see myself paying a 30% premium on those.


----------



## TankerToad

Window of VCA in Chicago 
Jaw Dropping Brooch


----------



## goodcrush

Wondering if anyone can help me. I’ve noticed the sizes for the bangles have changed from S, M, L etc to actual inches. I also know a little while back they changed the sizings too to include an XS etc. my question is the old Medium the same size as the current Medium which is 6.69 inches in size and is the old Large the same as the current Large which is listed as 7.09 inches?


----------



## goodcrush

Sit said:


> Thank you very much, I will have to try them all together again. Clover bracelet is my favorite piece from VCA I wish I could get all three  BUT
> My hubby wants me to choose Perlee one raw diamond in white gold instead to go with my WG clover but I love the intricate details on the clover



I was just going to say that I love the one row diamond perlee on you with your bangle. It’s so beautiful and elegant. I’m not sure I love the look of two perlee bangles stacked. It’s such a statement on its own. If I had to choose a perlee though I would pick the yellow for you over the rose. It pops against your skin in such a lovely way!


----------



## chromemilou

dollardancingdoll said:


> Hi everyone, I need help? I set out looking for a rose gold MOP 5 motif bracelet but was told it only comes in WG or YG. I am thinking of getting the YG but it would be the first YG jewelry in my collection since I usually wear white gold. I will wear the YG bracelet on the other hand since my watch is WG, even though I love seeing everyone mix metals here. Should I wait for VCA to have more rose gold pieces or take the plunge with this YG mop?


I don't know if you want to pay a premium but was told by my SA that you can special order a RG MOP 5 motif bracelet.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Has anyone purchased anything from VCA at the Peninsula Hotel in HK? I have a friend who’s currently in a dispute with Tradesy over a VCA piece that apparently originated there. TIA!


----------



## DS2006

ThisVNchick said:


> Has anyone purchased anything from VCA at the Peninsula Hotel in HK? I have a friend who’s currently in a dispute with Tradesy over a VCA piece that apparently originated there. TIA!



Is the dispute over authenticity? Because there are fake COAs. A VCA boutique doesn't sell fakes.


----------



## ThisVNchick

DS2006 said:


> Is the dispute over authenticity? Because there are fake COAs. A VCA boutique doesn't sell fakes.


It is. But she bought it on Tradesy, a platform that apparently guarantees no fakes allowed. The item isn't even a good fake. The certificate is a bad fake but the site's authenticators insist that the item is real. I am trying to see if anyone can lend her some help, if they've bought anything from the Peninsula Hotel to take a picture of their stamp. There are other aspect of the piece that is off as well. But I am helping her to build a solid case since they continue to say it's real.


----------



## ThisVNchick

DS2006 said:


> Is the dispute over authenticity? Because there are fake COAs. *A VCA boutique doesn't sell fakes*.


Oh, I see what you mean. 

On the cert, it has the Peninsula Hotel stamp, but the stamp is wrong. From all my years of owning VCA and buying from multiple locations, I have never seen a grey stamp before. Unfortunately, I have never personally purchased from the Peninsula Hotel myself, so I was hoping someone on here has and could provide us with a cert with the correct stamp for that location.


----------



## DS2006

ThisVNchick said:


> It is. But she bought it on Tradesy, a platform that apparently guarantees no fakes allowed. The item isn't even a good fake. The certificate is a bad fake but the site's authenticators insist that the item is real. I am trying to see if anyone can lend her some help, if they've bought anything from the Peninsula Hotel to take a picture of their stamp. There are other aspect of the piece that is off as well. But I am helping her to build a solid case since they continue to say it's real.



Is there no return policy? Because I wouldn't buy from any of the resellers without a return policy. Shouldn't matter the reason she wants to return it. If she bought it without a return policy, it wasn't wise due to the good fakes out there. I'll look at the stamps on my pieces as I have some from maybe 4 locations.


----------



## ThisVNchick

DS2006 said:


> Is there no return policy? Because I wouldn't buy from any of the resellers without a return policy. Shouldn't matter the reason she wants to return it. If she bought it without a return policy, it wasn't wise due to the good fakes out there. I'll look at the stamps on my pieces as I have some from maybe 4 locations.


They will only issue site credit if she returns it, because they're under the stance that the item is as described. They will only give you your money back if the item is not as described. This was purchased through their company listing, not via 3rd party seller.


----------



## Rockysmom

Ladies!! I am dying. I ordered an SO late December and still haven’t received it. I know COVID and all delayed things but I paid for a bracelet almost a year ago and still don’t have it. It’s killing me...


----------



## baghagg

Rockysmom said:


> Ladies!! I am dying. I ordered an SO late December and still haven’t received it. I know COVID and all delayed things but I paid for a bracelet almost a year ago and still don’t have it. It’s killing me...


Have you phoned them to ask what the holdup is?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rockysmom said:


> Ladies!! I am dying. I ordered an SO late December and still haven’t received it. I know COVID and all delayed things but I paid for a bracelet almost a year ago and still don’t have it. It’s killing me...



I hear ya. My SO from the beginning of the year hasn’t arrived yet either. Ask your SA if there is an estimated arrival date, at least I was given an approximate time frame (towards the beginning of next year).


----------



## Rockysmom

Notorious Pink said:


> I hear ya. My SO from the beginning of the year hasn’t arrived yet either. Ask your SA if there is an estimated arrival date, at least I was given an approximate time frame (towards the beginning of next year).


It did come in about 2 months ago but then had to be sent right back out for sizing. Hopefully not too much longer!


----------



## Sit

Jinsun said:


> just read all the comments. I was set on mop, but now I’m going back and forth.
> 
> I do agree the magic earclips would look fantastic with my magic pendant.
> 
> I can always get vintage mop earclips but am afraid once I purchase magic size, I won’t want vintage for earrings.


I had my vintage earclips MOP first then purchased my Magic Malachite and now I regret not getting the MOP in magic too. It’s just so beautiful in magic size.


----------



## calisnoopy

Toronto24 said:


> @calisnoopy so nice to finally “meet” you. I joined tpf fairly recently and your previous photos certainly were enabling. Love seeing how you wear your pieces so casually which is how I dress most often as well.
> 
> Petah seems amazing. Does he have a brother? Just joking. Happy with my baby daddy despite him not being as supportive of my VCA addiction [emoji13]



This is soooooooooooooo very long ago now I know but I was looking up something on here and came across your reply and had to just write back cos reading your reply asking about whether P had a brother too just made me burst out laughing again cos it's so cute and funny (but also not the first time I've been posed this question by someone else online...I think I got asked this on IG and from my previous blog days )...

But no...no brothers/siblings at all for P and myself actually, we're both only children...in his case that was just the law in China at the time and in mine ...my dad just always (jokingly) tells me it's obvious why they stopped after me 

Hope you're still doing well and staying safe in light of all the craziness of 2020 so far...love how active tpf still is when I check back in from time to time too


----------



## calisnoopy

holycooooow said:


> Would love a recommendation for an *amazing *SA in Las Vegas!?


 
Hands down Barbara Wang at Crystals City Center VCA...PM me if you want her mobile info or you can call the boutique and ask for her  tell her Cory sent you...she's really the best best


----------



## Toronto24

calisnoopy said:


> This is soooooooooooooo very long ago now I know but I was looking up something on here and came across your reply and had to just write back cos reading your reply asking about whether P had a brother too just made me burst out laughing again cos it's so cute and funny (but also not the first time I've been posed this question by someone else online...I think I got asked this on IG and from my previous blog days )...
> 
> But no...no brothers/siblings at all for P and myself actually, we're both only children...in his case that was just the law in China at the time and in mine ...my dad just always (jokingly) tells me it's obvious why they stopped after me
> 
> Hope you're still doing well and staying safe in light of all the craziness of 2020 so far...love how active tpf still is when I check back in from time to time too



Lol hello! Yeah I guess that was a few years ago... and a few more significant VCA purchases since. Hope you are keeping well! Thanks for your posts- love all of your pics!


----------



## wondery

Hi Ladies!  I am eyeing the guilloche pave 5 motif bracelets but I just read that guilloche is delicate and may even scratch easier than MOP.  If you have this piece, can you share your experience?  I hope to wear it daily.


----------



## Rockysmom

Omg 11 months later and they mess up the spacing. Is this normal when having it resized that they only take links out from the two ends? If I would have known this I would have never ordered it in the first place. I’m beyond upset. I am OCD and can never wear it due to the uneavenness


----------



## Rockysmom

Rockysmom said:


> Omg 11 months later and they mess up the spacing


I am so upset I don’t even know what to do


----------



## Chanbal

Rockysmom said:


> Omg 11 months later and they mess up the spacing
> 
> View attachment 4903571


Wow, which store did you use? I would send it back. It's very disappointing.


----------



## Rockysmom

Chanbal said:


> Wow, which store did you use? I would send it back. It's very disappointing.


Neiman Marcus SF


----------



## Chanbal

Rockysmom said:


> Neiman Marcus SF


I'm very sorry. I wonder if NM used a different place to size your bracelet. Things are different now because of covid. I was at VCA a couple of weeks ago and my SA told me that they were having difficulties in getting new pieces from France.


----------



## LuckyMe14

Rockysmom said:


> Omg 11 months later and they mess up the spacing. Is this normal when having it resized that they only take links out from the two ends? If I would have known this I would have never ordered it in the first place. I’m beyond upset. I am OCD and can never wear it due to the uneavenness
> 
> View attachment 4903571


From my understanding, if you let them take out 2 links (4 hoops) they would do it like this. If you take out 4 links it is an even spacing. If you take out 6 links it is uneven like this again. I don't know your wrist size, but if you have enough room left you can let them take out 2 links more. If would be even that way to appr. 17cm. 1 cm per 2 links. Hope it helps. Sorry that this happened to you and you are not happy now. I am the same, I need even spacing. I took out 4 links so it would be even. But I ideally would need 1 cm taken out more to 16cm. But I cannot handle it being uneven....


----------



## karokw

Hello everyone 
Looking at the Van Cleef and Arpels Alhambra necklaces and feeling absolutely in love! 
However, I can't decide about the size: sweet or vintage? I actually feel like I would go for sweet, but also see that vast majority has Vintage... Is Sweet too small ?
Can you share your experience ? (if you have pictures of you with Sweet I would really appreciate!!!)
Many thanks!


----------



## Suzie

Hi ladies, today I tried on the new pave and onyx WG alhambra earrings. They are much more substantial than I thought. Any opinions would be welcome. The pave is the same size as the normal Alhambra and the onyx is between the normal and magic size.


----------



## Chanbal

karokw said:


> Hello everyone
> Looking at the Van Cleef and Arpels Alhambra necklaces and feeling absolutely in love!
> However, I can't decide about the size: sweet or vintage? I actually feel like I would go for sweet, but also see that vast majority has Vintage... Is Sweet too small ?
> Can you share your experience ? (if you have pictures of you with Sweet I would really appreciate!!!)
> Many thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903635


Sweet is too small for me. My favorite pendants are Holiday (vintage size) and Magic .


----------



## beansbeans

Suzie said:


> Hi ladies, today I tried on the new pave and onyx WG alhambra earrings. They are much more substantial than I thought. Any opinions would be welcome. The pave is the same size as the normal Alhambra and the onyx is between the normal and magic size.



In the 4th pic, the WG border look absolutely striking against your dark hair. Very eye-catching!
In the 3rd pic, the earrings seem to pull down on your lobe... do you find it uncomfortable?


----------



## Rockysmom

LuckyMe14 said:


> From my understanding, if you let them take out 2 links (4 hoops) they would do it like this. If you take out 4 links it is an even spacing. If you take out 6 links it is uneven like this again. I don't know your wrist size, but if you have enough room left you can let them take out 2 links more. If would be even that way to appr. 17cm. 1 cm per 2 links. Hope it helps. Sorry that this happened to you and you are not happy now. I am the same, I need even spacing. I took out 4 links so it would be even. But I ideally would need 1 cm taken out more to 16cm. But I cannot handle it being uneven....


Thanks for the info. I wish I would have know that. I didn’t realize when I had 4 links removed it was 2 hoops so it would look uneven. I hope I can live with it as is, or else I may have them added back.


----------



## 4LV

Rockysmom said:


> Omg 11 months later and they mess up the spacing. Is this normal when having it resized that they only take links out from the two ends? If I would have known this I would have never ordered it in the first place. I’m beyond upset. I am OCD and can never wear it due to the uneavenness
> 
> View attachment 4903571


Have them sent it back and tell them you want the links taken out evenly to your requested length. They did that to me once, but they changed it no problem. So do not worry, it will be fine in the end and you will be able to enjoy it


----------



## Suzie

beansbeans said:


> In the 4th pic, the WG border look absolutely striking against your dark hair. Very eye-catching!
> In the 3rd pic, the earrings seem to pull down on your lobe... do you find it uncomfortable?


Thank you. I think the reason it looks like it is pulling as my ears have sagged a bit with age sadly. I’m 58YO. They didn’t feel uncomfortable or heavy but I did only have the, on briefly.


----------



## cece1

Suzie said:


> Hi ladies, today I tried on the new pave and onyx WG alhambra earrings. They are much more substantial than I thought. Any opinions would be welcome. The pave is the same size as the normal Alhambra and the onyx is between the normal and magic size.



I think they look stunning on you!!!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Rockysmom said:


> Omg 11 months later and they mess up the spacing. Is this normal when having it resized that they only take links out from the two ends? If I would have known this I would have never ordered it in the first place. I’m beyond upset. I am OCD and can never wear it due to the uneavenness
> 
> View attachment 4903571


This is totally normal and the way VCA removes links. If you want it even, you need to have 4 links removed. On mine, I had 6 removed which is also uneven. I thought it would bother me, but once the bracelet is on it’s hard to notice really IMO. I would just wear it and enjoy!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Suzie said:


> Hi ladies, today I tried on the new pave and onyx WG alhambra earrings. They are much more substantial than I thought. Any opinions would be welcome. The pave is the same size as the normal Alhambra and the onyx is between the normal and magic size.


Wow! These look lovely on you, especially with your dark hair!


----------



## DS2006

karokw said:


> Hello everyone
> Looking at the Van Cleef and Arpels Alhambra necklaces and feeling absolutely in love!
> However, I can't decide about the size: sweet or vintage? I actually feel like I would go for sweet, but also see that vast majority has Vintage... Is Sweet too small ?
> Can you share your experience ? (if you have pictures of you with Sweet I would really appreciate!!!)
> Many thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903635


I honestly think most women will outgrow the sweets. I believe they were originally created for girls. I think vintage and magic are more likely to be worn for a lifetime, so they are worth the price over time. Many of us who are a little older even feel the vintage size pendants are a little small. I know the "love" feeling looking at VCA, though!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Suzie said:


> Hi ladies, today I tried on the new pave and onyx WG alhambra earrings. They are much more substantial than I thought. Any opinions would be welcome. The pave is the same size as the normal Alhambra and the onyx is between the normal and magic size.


LOVE these on you!


----------



## Suzie

Thank you.


----------



## Suzie

Notorious Pink said:


> LOVE these on you!


Thank you


----------



## Suzie

Violet Bleu said:


> Wow! These look lovely on you, especially with your dark hair!


Thank you.


----------



## TankerToad

karokw said:


> Hello everyone
> Looking at the Van Cleef and Arpels Alhambra necklaces and feeling absolutely in love!
> However, I can't decide about the size: sweet or vintage? I actually feel like I would go for sweet, but also see that vast majority has Vintage... Is Sweet too small ?
> Can you share your experience ? (if you have pictures of you with Sweet I would really appreciate!!!)
> Many thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903635


Go with vintage size - you will be happier longer !


----------



## TankerToad

Rockysmom said:


> Omg 11 months later and they mess up the spacing. Is this normal when having it resized that they only take links out from the two ends? If I would have known this I would have never ordered it in the first place. I’m beyond upset. I am OCD and can never wear it due to the uneavenness
> 
> View attachment 4903571


This is why I never alter the bracelets - like you this would drive me crazy


----------



## TankerToad

Suzie said:


> Hi ladies, today I tried on the new pave and onyx WG alhambra earrings. They are much more substantial than I thought. Any opinions would be welcome. The pave is the same size as the normal Alhambra and the onyx is between the normal and magic size.


Yes Yes Yes
I actually have these earrings  in a SO 3 motif pave onyx and adore them- I’m not far off your age and I say go for it.
Not too heavy even in a 3 motif- so a 2 motif is a piece of cake -perfect with your WG Onyx 20 motif necklace.


----------



## Suzie

TankerToad said:


> Yes Yes Yes
> I actually have these earrings  in a SO 3 motif pave onyx and adore them- I’m not far off your age and I say go for it.
> Not too heavy even in a 3 motif- so a 2 motif is a piece of cake -perfect with your WG Onyx 20 motif necklace.


Thank you very much. Your earrings sound divine. Are they 2 x pave and 1 onyx or do they have another stone.


----------



## Suzie

Notorious Pink said:


> LOVE these on you!


Thank you lovely.


----------



## TankerToad

Suzie said:


> Thank you very much. Your earrings sound divine. Are they 2 x pave and 1 onyx or do they have another stone.


Here you go!


----------



## beansbeans

Suzie said:


> Thank you. I think the reason it looks like it is pulling as my ears have sagged a bit with age sadly. I’m 58YO. They didn’t feel uncomfortable or heavy but I did only have the, on briefly.



Everything about these earrings is perfect! The proportions, contrast, comfort, and bling. It’s a no-brainer!


----------



## TankerToad

And just some random excitement - another SO arrived in time for the holidays - going to wait to share-
But given the current Paris virus restrictions / shut-down- I’m thrilled. Also wonder if we should open a holiday thread? Or just keep it simple?


----------



## Suzie

TankerToad said:


> Here you go!


Dear TT, they are simply divine and look stunning on you.


----------



## Suzie

beansbeans said:


> Everything about these earrings is perfect! The proportions, contrast, comfort, and bling. It’s a no-brainer!


Thank you so much, now off to sell an organ to buy them.


----------



## Suzie

TankerToad said:


> And just some random excitement - another SO arrived in time for the holidays - going to wait to share-
> But given the current Paris virus restrictions / shut-down- I’m thrilled. Also wonder if we should open a holiday thread? Or just keep it simple?


Can’t wait to see what you got as you have exquisite taste.


----------



## DS2006

TankerToad said:


> And just some random excitement - another SO arrived in time for the holidays - going to wait to share-
> But given the current Paris virus restrictions / shut-down- I’m thrilled. Also wonder if we should open a holiday thread? Or just keep it simple?



Yes, start a Holiday 2020 thread maybe in early December!


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Hello dears,

Please help me out of this debate with myself.

Booked this Chalcedony Vintage bracelet for 2 days, so I basically have 2 days to decide as they get sold out super fast 

What do you think, is it worth the investment in long term, and how does it go with my tiny but beloved Carnelian?

Thank you!


----------



## Chanbal

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Hello dears,
> 
> Please help me out of this debate with myself.
> 
> Booked this Chalcedony Vintage bracelet for 2 days, so I basically have 2 days to decide as they get sold out super fast
> 
> What do you think, *is it worth the investment in long term*, and how does it go with my tiny but beloved Carnelian?
> 
> Thank you!


The bracelet is beautiful and you should keep it. VCA bracelets are relatively reasonable compared to other pieces. I don't look at VCA or any other brand as an investment. I never made any money (on the contrary) on consignment, commission fees are high. Though, if you don't buy your bracelet now, you may pay more for it next year.


----------



## 880

Suzie said:


> Thank you. I think the reason it looks like it is pulling as my ears have sagged a bit with age sadly. I’m 58YO. They didn’t feel uncomfortable or heavy but I did only have the, on briefly.


Hi @Suzie, I agree with @beansbeans that they look striking and fantastic against your hair, but I didn’t think they looked like they pulled. . .  I love them on you! (However, I’m a VCA newbie and have issues with sagging in places other than my earlobes,  so I guess it depends if you think you can handle the weight), hugs
@Bunny_in_Love, the chalcedony and carnelian is a great combo! By investment, if you mean cost per wear, I think it’s great for every day. ITA with @Chanbal, that the VCA bracelets seem relatively reasonably priced. Fingers crossed that you get it!
@Rockysmom, I would send it back and get them to even out the spacing the way you want it. It would bug me too.


----------



## Canturi lover

Weird question, those of you that have or tried on YG 10 motif hammered Alhambra and 10 motif guilloche is there a change in the hue/tone of the gold because of the reflective surface of the guilloche?
Many thanks


----------



## Suzie

cece1 said:


> I think they look stunning on you!!!


Thank you cece1.


----------



## Suzie

880 said:


> Hi @Suzie, I agree with @beansbeans that they look striking and fantastic against your hair, but I didn’t think they looked like they pulled. . .  I love them on you! (However, I’m a VCA newbie and have issues with sagging in places other than my earlobes,  so I guess it depends if you think you can handle the weight), hugs
> @Bunny_in_Love, the chalcedony and carnelian is a great combo! By investment, if you mean cost per wear, I think it’s great for every day. ITA with @Chanbal, that the VCA bracelets seem relatively reasonably priced. Fingers crossed that you get it!
> @Rockysmom, I would send it back and get them to even out the spacing the way you want it. It would bug me too.


Thank you dear 880 for your kind words.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

just curious — has the wg frivole pave single ring been discontinued? i know it existed at one point, but now only the yg solid gold and pave options are there.


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,
I just saw this on Fashionphile. Is this a discontinued style?








						VAN CLEEF & ARPELS 18K Rose Gold Diamond Perlee Hoop Earrings
					

This is an authentic pair of VAN CLEEF & ARPELS 18K Rose Gold Diamond Perlee Hoop Earrings. These elegant hoop earrings are crafted of 18 karat rose gold and feature brilliant round cut diamonds in between two lines of the signature Perlee motif, approximately 1.60 total carat weight. These are...




					www.fashionphile.com
				



Thanks!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Hello dears,
> 
> Please help me out of this debate with myself.
> 
> Booked this Chalcedony Vintage bracelet for 2 days, so I basically have 2 days to decide as they get sold out super fast
> 
> What do you think, is it worth the investment in long term, and how does it go with my tiny but beloved Carnelian?
> 
> Thank you!


I've had this bracelet for a year and a half now, with no regrets. it's a truly beautiful stone that pairs well with so many other things. i wear mostly blues (my closet is actually probably 70% blue haha...), grey's, purples, greens, and whites, so it's the perfect stone for me. i don't wear it as much as I should, but that's mostly because it's so frustrating to put on by yourself! but I learned a trick with a paperclip, so hopefully post-covid I'll be wearing it more. love this piece, I think you should go for it!


----------



## giligy

karokw said:


> Hello everyone
> Looking at the Van Cleef and Arpels Alhambra necklaces and feeling absolutely in love!
> However, I can't decide about the size: sweet or vintage? I actually feel like I would go for sweet, but also see that vast majority has Vintage... Is Sweet too small ?
> Can you share your experience ? (if you have pictures of you with Sweet I would really appreciate!!!)
> Many thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903635



Hey! I had the same debate when I was first deciding. Here is a picture of me in the sweet, me in the vintage, and I didn't take a photo of me in the magic because it was way too big for an everyday necklace for a woman in her early twenties in my opinion. The chain for the magic also operates differently (it's longer and if you want to wear it short you have to double it, and I didn't like that. However I am attaching a photo of both the magic and the vintage as rings on my hand. In the end I went for the vintage, but I've seen some petite ladies rock the sweet! For reference I am 5'3" and 100-110 pounds.


----------



## ShyShy

Suzie said:


> Hi ladies, today I tried on the new pave and onyx WG alhambra earrings. They are much more substantial than I thought. Any opinions would be welcome. The pave is the same size as the normal Alhambra and the onyx is between the normal and magic size.


These were the earrings I hoped they'd release when the 50th anniversary alhambra pieces came out. They had the onyx/pave bracelet and necklace but no 2 motif earrings, whereas they had the earrings in the PG/GMOP/pave version. I bought these earrings when they launched in early Oct and I can't stop wearing them. It doesn't look like it is pulling on you at all. It's such a classic and easy to wear piece. I've worn them day and night, no probs. I can even see them on my mum and she is in her 70s!


----------



## chromemilou

TankerToad said:


> Here you go!


Gorgeous!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Hello! Am new to VCA, how do i know the gold weight for a 5 motif vintage alhambra bracelet. Thanks


----------



## nycmamaofone

I was pleasantly surprised that VCA mailed my certificate of authenticity since I didn’t get one when I got the HP. They had originally told me to stop by to get it. Glad it saved me a trip.


----------



## DS2006

nycmamaofone said:


> I was pleasantly surprised that VCA mailed my certificate of authenticity since I didn’t get one when I got the HP. They had originally told me to stop by to get it. Glad it saved me a trip.


Good! That was the very least they could do considering it normally should be provided at the time of purchase!


----------



## marbella8

Rockysmom said:


> Thanks for the info. I wish I would have know that. I didn’t realize when I had 4 links removed it was 2 hoops so it would look uneven. I hope I can live with it as is, or else I may have them added back.



Same thing happened to me, they took out 6 links, and it annoys me. I am going to send it back to just take out 4. The issue is they should have it look uneven on the sizing bracelets, so you know.


----------



## marbella8

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> I've had this bracelet for a year and a half now, with no regrets. it's a truly beautiful stone that pairs well with so many other things. i wear mostly blues (my closet is actually probably 70% blue haha...), grey's, purples, greens, and whites, so it's the perfect stone for me. i don't wear it as much as I should, but that's mostly because it's so frustrating to put on by yourself! but I learned a trick with a paperclip, so hopefully post-covid I'll be wearing it more. love this piece, I think you should go for it!



Oh that’s so good to know, I’m going to look that up- the paperclip trick. It’s so hard for me to put on my bracelets, since I like them on the shorter side


----------



## marbella8

Suzie said:


> Hi ladies, today I tried on the new pave and onyx WG alhambra earrings. They are much more substantial than I thought. Any opinions would be welcome. The pave is the same size as the normal Alhambra and the onyx is between the normal and magic size.



They look stunning on you! I love them, and since from what I remember from your posts, you wear mostly WG, they’d go with everything. They don’t pull at all, but if you feel like you want them “higher”, use silicone pads on the back or these flat discs the boutique can give you. They are flat and thin and will help with what you are taking about (the boutique’s silicone pads don’t work for me, too bulky, but I have my own little ones I bought at the craft store). Definitely get them!


----------



## Suzie

ShyShy said:


> These were the earrings I hoped they'd release when the 50th anniversary alhambra pieces came out. They had the onyx/pave bracelet and necklace but no 2 motif earrings, whereas they had the earrings in the PG/GMOP/pave version. I bought these earrings when they launched in early Oct and I can't stop wearing them. It doesn't look like it is pulling on you at all. It's such a classic and easy to wear piece. I've worn them day and night, no probs. I can even see them on my mum and she is in her 70s!


Thank you ShyShy, I'm glad to know that you have worn them so much. I am going to get them, just need some of my things that I have consigned to sell and I will get them. They really are beautiful.


----------



## Suzie

marbella8 said:


> They look stunning on you! I love them, and since from what I remember from your posts, you wear mostly WG, they’d go with everything. They don’t pull at all, but if you feel like you want them “higher”, use silicone pads on the back or these flat discs the boutique can give you. They are flat and thin and will help with what you are taking about (the boutique’s silicone pads don’t work for me, too bulky, but I have my own little ones I bought at the craft store). Definitely get them!


That is such a good idea marbella, I think that might be a good solution as I don't want them to look as if they are pulling.


----------



## Rockysmom

marbella8 said:


> Same thing happened to me, they took out 6 links, and it annoys me. I am going to send it back to just take out 4. The issue is they should have it look uneven on the sizing bracelets, so you know.


Exactly. Ugh


----------



## alissanb

Does anyone else wish that VCA would release the vintage Alhambra guilloche in rose gold? Wondering whether to purchase yellow gold now or hold out in hopes of rose gold in the future.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Hello dears,
> 
> Please help me out of this debate with myself.
> 
> Booked this Chalcedony Vintage bracelet for 2 days, so I basically have 2 days to decide as they get sold out super fast
> 
> What do you think, is it worth the investment in long term, and how does it go with my tiny but beloved Carnelian?
> 
> Thank you!


I love chalcedony and I love it more over time. I don’t think it matches the carnelian too great but that just gives you a reason to get another 5 motif. Chalcedony is a great neutral.  I think you’ll love it and find it very versatile.


----------



## alissanb

I'm new to VCA and would really appreciate your advice! I'm so torn between two pieces: the YG guilloche and the RG hammered vintage Alhambra necklaces. They are both beautiful in different ways. 

The reason I am torn is that I love the look of the guilloche design (very shiny and bling) but I absolutely adore RG (and the hammered is classic and understated). I also have a RG Tiffany DBTY that I often wear that I would love to wear with an alhambra necklace. I think it would go well with the RG hammered Alhambra.

One of the most important factors in my decision with any luxury piece is durability. I am wondering if hammered RG would be a safer bet. However, YG would definitely stand out from my pale-pink skin tone more so than RG.

Would anyone be able to offer advice on how I can decide? TIA.


----------



## Aimee3

alissanb said:


> I'm new to VCA and would really appreciate your advice! I'm so torn between two pieces: the YG guilloche and the RG hammered vintage Alhambra necklaces. They are both beautiful in different ways.
> 
> The reason I am torn is that I love the look of the guilloche design (very shiny and bling) but I absolutely adore RG (and the hammered is classic and understated). I also have a RG Tiffany DBTY that I often wear that I would love to wear with an alhambra necklace. I think it would go well with the RG hammered Alhambra.
> 
> One of the most important factors in my decision with any luxury piece is durability. I am wondering if hammered RG would be a safer bet. However, YG would definitely stand out from my pale-pink skin tone more so than RG.
> 
> Would anyone be able to offer advice on how I can decide? TIA.


Were you able to try them both on in person?  Sometimes what looks good on paper doesn’t look great on.  If they both look equally fabulous on you, then you will have to make a decision which you’ll get first! .


----------



## chocolateolive

Hey all, need your advice!

I currently have 4 cartier loves and want to add either a cartier full pave diamond/ceramic bracelet or a VCA one row diamond perlee bracelet.

Can anyone tell me if the perlee one row bracelet sits comfortably flush with love bracelets? 

Also, is it viable to wear and never take off like a love bracelet or is it more high maintenance? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Dear community,

Thank you for your inputs on Chalcedony. It’s really beautiful, but I figured out I’d want something of RG in the end.

My final debate is between hammered PG 5 motif and a Messika Move bracelet. VCA can also be worn separately.

What do you think?
One concern about this VCA is it’s hue is a lot more pinkish/cold compared to “regular” RG.

Thank you!!

Please excuse my dry hands ;(


----------



## oranGetRee

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Dear community,
> 
> Thank you for your inputs on Chalcedony. It’s really beautiful, but I figured out I’d want something of RG in the end.
> 
> My final debate is between hammered PG 5 motif and a Messika Move bracelet. VCA can also be worn separately.
> 
> What do you think?
> One concern about this VCA is it’s hue is a lot more pinkish/cold compared to “regular” RG.
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Please excuse my dry hands ;(
> 
> View attachment 4911147
> 
> 
> View attachment 4911148


I thought the bracelet in your first pic  stands out more against your skin. I would probably choose that one.


----------



## oranGetRee

Hey ladies!

Just wondering if any on Ban Island? How do you talk yourself to remain on the Island till the ban is over?

I am having so much difficulty trying to stop myself from buying more VCAs. I buy with no reason no occasion ...


----------



## 880

alissanb said:


> I'm new to VCA and would really appreciate your advice! I'm so torn between two pieces: the YG guilloche and the RG hammered vintage Alhambra necklaces. They are both beautiful in different ways.
> 
> The reason I am torn is that I love the look of the guilloche design (very shiny and bling) but I absolutely adore RG (and the hammered is classic and understated). I also have a RG Tiffany DBTY that I often wear that I would love to wear with an alhambra necklace. I think it would go well with the RG hammered Alhambra.
> 
> One of the most important factors in my decision with any luxury piece is durability. I am wondering if hammered RG would be a safer bet. However, YG would definitely stand out from my pale-pink skin tone more so than RG.
> 
> Would anyone be able to offer advice on how I can decide? TIA.


I am new to VCA too, but from the threads here, it seems that durability of guilloche is not as much of an issue with necklaces as bracelets. From your post, it sounds like you are trying to persuade yourself that the more durable and understated hammered RG is the most practical. . ., but it sound like you love the guilloche. either way, just buy what makes your heart sing most!


----------



## EpiFanatic

oranGetRee said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Just wondering if any on Ban Island? How do you talk yourself to remain on the Island till the ban is over?
> 
> I am having so much difficulty trying to stop myself from buying more VCAs. I buy with no reason no occasion ...


I understand completely. I had to immerse myself in a different project not to get completely obsessed. Sometimes it takes some distance and time to figure out what you really want. I’m obsessing about a new local designer right now, who has a totally different vibe from VCA.  Lower price point which I won’t complain about.  Nice to just mix things up a bit.


----------



## lilpikachu

oranGetRee said:


> Just wondering if any on Ban Island? How do you talk yourself to remain on the Island till the ban is over?


Yes! 

Putting myself on ban island for the next two years.  I bought two VCA pieces (YG guilloche pendant & WG guilloche HP) in the space of a month (also bought myself two Cartier pieces before the price increase) so I am totally totally banned.  Did not even anticipate buying any VCA in 2020 but am so glad I did because I have wanted something from VCA for such a long time!

I think at this point, I am just trying to appreciate what I have.  Down the road, I would love to buy the YG guilloche earrings but I have decided that 2021 is the year I want to be more minimalist and serious about saving.  I don’t know how much jewellery you have but when you’re getting tempted to pull the trigger, you should really go and play with your collection.  Hopefully it will calm your urges to buy more!


----------



## nycmamaofone

lilpikachu said:


> Yes!
> 
> Putting myself on ban island for the next two years.  I bought two VCA pieces (YG guilloche pendant & WG guilloche HP) in the space of a month (also bought myself two Cartier pieces before the price increase) so I am totally totally banned.  Did not even anticipate buying any VCA in 2020 but am so glad I did because I have wanted something from VCA for such a long time!
> 
> I think at this point, I am just trying to appreciate what I have.  Down the road, I would love to buy the YG guilloche earrings but I have decided that 2021 is the year I want to be more minimalist and serious about saving.  I don’t know how much jewellery you have but when you’re getting tempted to pull the trigger, you should really go and play with your collection.  Hopefully it will calm your urges to buy more!


I’m on ban island too. I set a time in the future that I can buy again and I also make wishlists and obsess over what I truly want. Right now there are so many things I want, but I’m limiting it to 2-3 items tops for next year.


----------



## lilpikachu

nycmamaofone said:


> I’m on ban island too. I set a time in the future that I can buy again and I also make wishlists and obsess over what I truly want. Right now there are so many things I want, but I’m limiting it to 2-3 items tops for next year.


I constantly make wishlists and obsess over what to get next.  In all honestly though, I know I don’t need anymore jewellery but I would really love a nice (forever) watch and some statement earrings.  

I’ve wanted a Rolex Datejust for ages (like 8 years) but never pulled the trigger to buy one because I was saving for a house deposit and over the years have bought some Cartier pieces that I really love.

Now that I have enough rings, bracelets and necklaces, all I really want is the watch and earrings and I think I would be satisfied with my collection


----------



## DS2006

chocolateolive said:


> Hey all, need your advice!
> 
> I currently have 4 cartier loves and want to add either a cartier full pave diamond/ceramic bracelet or a VCA one row diamond perlee bracelet.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the perlee one row bracelet sits comfortably flush with love bracelets?
> 
> Also, is it viable to wear and never take off like a love bracelet or is it more high maintenance?
> 
> Thanks!!



I honestly don't think the Perlee would look that good with your Loves.  Most VCA is more feminine/whimsical and Love and JUC are more industrial/modern.  I would definitely not wear the Perlee 24/7 because I'd want to keep it in nice condition. I realize Loves are worn 24/7 but most other fine jewelry shouldn't be. I have seen that Perlee diamond bracelet worn with the Perlee Signature and Perlee Clover bracelets.  I'd probably just get a simple diamond bangle to wear with your Loves. You could, of course, get the pave Love, but that's a lot of Love bracelets. I'd go try some on to see what you like.


----------



## DS2006

nycmamaofone said:


> I’m on ban island too. I set a time in the future that I can buy again and I also make wishlists and obsess over what I truly want. Right now there are so many things I want, but I’m limiting it to 2-3 items tops for next year.



I am trying to be good next year, too. I am hoping to limit myself to 2-3 items and less expensive ones than I bought this year.


----------



## nycmamaofone

DS2006 said:


> I am trying to be good next year, too. I am hoping to limit myself to 2-3 items and less expensive ones than I bought this year.


This is my wishlist:

Thinking that I’ll prioritize the Frivole earrings (if they ever come back in stock) and either the Cartier JuC ring or the Alhambra ring.


----------



## DS2006

nycmamaofone said:


> This is my wishlist:
> 
> Thinking that I’ll prioritize the Frivole earrings (if they ever come back in stock) and either the Cartier JuC ring or the Alhambra ring.



I have made a VCA photo wishlist in the past myself! Are those Temple St. Clair earrings? I think she has some beautiful pieces but I haven't gone down that road yet!


----------



## nycmamaofone

DS2006 said:


> I have made a VCA photo wishlist in the past myself! Are those Temple St. Clair earrings? I think she has some beautiful pieces but I haven't gone down that road yet!


Yes, it’s Temple St Clair! I love her designs.


----------



## Notorious Pink

DS2006 said:


> I honestly don't think the Perlee would look that good with your Loves.  Most VCA is more feminine/whimsical and Love and JUC are more industrial/modern.  I would definitely not wear the Perlee 24/7 because I'd want to keep it in nice condition. I realize Loves are worn 24/7 but most other fine jewelry shouldn't be. I have seen that Perlee diamond bracelet worn with the Perlee Signature and Perlee Clover bracelets.  I'd probably just get a simple diamond bangle to wear with your Loves. You could, of course, get the pave Love, but that's a lot of Love bracelets. I'd go try some on to see what you like.



funny that you bring this up. I think it depends on the specific combo. I do agree with you that a perlee with a stack of loves probably won’t work. it definitely needs to be balanced and I agree you shouldn’t wear the perlee 24/7. Here is my perlee with my love. Deciding whether the add the single row pave perlee or the small pave love.


----------



## rk4265

Notorious Pink said:


> funny that you bring this up. I think it depends on the specific combo. I do agree with you that a perlee with a stack of loves probably won’t work. it definitely needs to be balanced and I agree you shouldn’t wear the perlee 24/7. Here is my perlee with my love. Deciding whether the add the single row pave perlee or the small pave love.
> 
> View attachment 4912441


Can I Why shouldnt perlee be worn24/7? The love seems to get more scratches in general in comparison from what I see.


----------



## Notorious Pink

rk4265 said:


> Can I Why shouldnt perlee be worn24/7? The love seems to get more scratches in general in comparison from what I see.


Quite honestly I don’t think anything should be worn 24/7, except maybe engagement/wedding rings. At least the Love bracelet is screwed on, and the typical Love design, while prone to scratches, is pretty much a solid band of gold, created with the intent of staying on all the time. JMO.


----------



## rk4265

Notorious Pink said:


> Quite honestly I don’t think anything should be worn 24/7, except maybe engagement/wedding rings. At least the Love bracelet is screwed on, and the typical Love design, while prone to scratches, is pretty much a solid band of gold, created with the intent of staying on all the time. JMO.


Yes. I wear my tennis and wedding rings 24/7. Was hoping for another care free item. All my vca items I do have to remove daily.


----------



## chocolateolive

Notorious Pink said:


> funny that you bring this up. I think it depends on the specific combo. I do agree with you that a perlee with a stack of loves probably won’t work. it definitely needs to be balanced and I agree you shouldn’t wear the perlee 24/7. Here is my perlee with my love. Deciding whether the add the single row pave perlee or the small pave love.
> 
> View attachment 4912441



Can you let me know if the perlee can sit flush with a love bracelet? Or are the edges thicker? Do the edges come up above the love bracelet?


----------



## nycmamaofone

Very weird! I got a mysterious Diptyque candle sent to me. No name attached. I called and asked, and it was Van Cleef!! I couldn’t believe it. Did anyone else get a candle too?


----------



## Rhl2987

nycmamaofone said:


> Very weird! I got a mysterious Diptyque candle sent to me. No name attached. I called and asked, and it was Van Cleef!! I couldn’t believe it. Did anyone else get a candle too?


I did! Whenever I see candles, I know it's from my SA   Such a lovely gift!


----------



## Rockerchic

Notorious Pink said:


> Quite honestly I don’t think anything should be worn 24/7, except maybe engagement/wedding rings. At least the Love bracelet is screwed on, and the typical Love design, while prone to scratches, is pretty much a solid band of gold, created with the intent of staying on all the time. JMO.


Unfortunately I had to sell my Love because I couldn't get used to wearing it 24/7...I am more comfortable with all my jewelry off while sleeping, showering and working out. 
Lesson learned for me! I plan on getting the perlee because I can take it off when I want to. Just trying to think about what to stack it with!


----------



## Chanbal

It looks like the Lucky Alhambra line is being discontinued. I started looking for a bracelet in the preowned market came across 1stDIBS, which I believe it a reputable site. However, I couldn't believe on their prices. They don't have the Luck Alhambra, but they are asking 7.8K for a 5-motif Vintage that is currently selling at VCA for 3.9K. Who buys from this site? Am I missing something?


----------



## innerpeace85

oranGetRee said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Just wondering if any on Ban Island? How do you talk yourself to remain on the Island till the ban is over?
> 
> I am having so much difficulty trying to stop myself from buying more VCAs. I buy with no reason no occasion ...



I had planned to get either WG Lotus earrings or RG Perlee clover bangle this year. I didn't stick to my plan, ended up with few other pieces(no regrets though!) and now have to pay the increased price for the most expensive things on my wishlist. Lesson learnt!! Staying firmly on ban island till end of July 2021!


----------



## JewelryLover101

Chanbal said:


> It looks like the Lucky Alhambra line is being discontinued. I started looking for a bracelet in the preowned market came across 1stDIBS, which I believe it a reputable site. However, I couldn't believe on their prices. They don't have the Luck Alhambra, but they are asking 7.8K for a 5-motif Vintage that is currently selling at VCA for 3.9K. Who buys from this site? Am I missing something?
> 
> View attachment 4913589


I have never personally bought from this site, so I could be wrong, but I believe that it is basically a marketplace of individual sellers who are selling pieces. So basically 1st Dibs is not selling anything themselves - it is the people who subscribe to their service (and who ostensibly set their own prices).


----------



## Chanbal

JewelryLover101 said:


> I have never personally bought from this site, so I could be wrong, but I believe that it is basically a marketplace of individual sellers who are selling pieces. So basically 1st Dibs is not selling anything themselves - it is the people who subscribe to their service (and who ostensibly set their own prices).


Thanks for the information! I'm still shocked with the asking prices.


----------



## gagabag

Suzie said:


> Hi ladies, today I tried on the new pave and onyx WG alhambra earrings. They are much more substantial than I thought. Any opinions would be welcome. The pave is the same size as the normal Alhambra and the onyx is between the normal and magic size.


Oooh how could I have missed this? I think these look stunning on you!
I was all set to getting these but had to let go just recently. I felt that I can’t buy this pair blind so I have to try it on first. Plus I’m not sure that I’d have anything or anywhere  appropriate to wear these with my super casual scrub suit all day in hospital lifestyle. I figured I could get these when I am free to travel again. Until then, please share more lovely photos when you get these


----------



## Notorious Pink

chocolateolive said:


> Can you let me know if the perlee can sit flush with a love bracelet? Or are the edges thicker? Do the edges come up above the love bracelet?



It's like....almost kinda sorta. It's hard to tell with mine because the top of my Love isn't flush due to the shape. There is just a tiny bit of over/under but it looks like it affects the Love more than the Perlee - the top of the Love gets just a touch under the Perlee but just a tiny bit. I tried to take photos.


----------



## Notorious Pink

nycmamaofone said:


> Very weird! I got a mysterious Diptyque candle sent to me. No name attached. I called and asked, and it was Van Cleef!! I couldn’t believe it. Did anyone else get a candle too?



I got the candle too but I don't know how to use it! It smells great, but when I light it...nothing.


----------



## lynne_ross

innerpeace85 said:


> I had planned to get either WG Lotus earrings or RG Perlee clover bangle this year. I didn't stick to my plan, ended up with few other pieces(no regrets though!) and now have to pay the increased price for the most expensive things on my wishlist. Lesson learnt!! Staying firmly on ban island till end of July 2021!


Haha me too. Bought 3 things not on my list for this year and so have to fulfill my list another time. AND after my recent unexpected purchase I am on ban island until July 1,2022. No regrets!


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> Haha me too. Bought 3 things not on my list for this year and so have to fulfill my list another time. AND after my recent unexpected purchase I am on ban island until July 1,2022. No regrets!


That is a longtime to be on ban island! It must have been a very worthwhile purchase. Please share as I’m assuming it’s something fun!


----------



## DS2006

Notorious Pink said:


> funny that you bring this up. I think it depends on the specific combo. I do agree with you that a perlee with a stack of loves probably won’t work. it definitely needs to be balanced and I agree you shouldn’t wear the perlee 24/7. Here is my perlee with my love. Deciding whether the add the single row pave perlee or the small pave love.
> 
> View attachment 4912441



I agree that one Love is much more workable with other style bracelets than a stack of them. I do like a diamond bracelet separating the two outer bracelets. The problem with that small pave Love is that it is sliding under the Love in a few of your pictures, so I am thinking maybe you'll need to try some others on to see if any don't do that. In addition to the single row Perlee, I think BR has some gorgeous diamond bangles that might work, but only if she has samples to try on. It would be perfect if the three bangles would line up well enough without sliding under another one.  The Perles d'or bracelet also looks good as a middle bracelet, but diamonds would be very nice!  In any event, your taste is impeccable (and you certainly don't need my advice!), and I know you will make a wonderful choice! Please do show us once you decide!


----------



## DS2006

Chanbal said:


> It looks like the Lucky Alhambra line is being discontinued. I started looking for a bracelet in the preowned market came across 1stDIBS, which I believe it a reputable site. However, I couldn't believe on their prices. They don't have the Luck Alhambra, but they are asking 7.8K for a 5-motif Vintage that is currently selling at VCA for 3.9K. Who buys from this site? Am I missing something?
> 
> View attachment 4913589





JewelryLover101 said:


> I have never personally bought from this site, so I could be wrong, but I believe that it is basically a marketplace of individual sellers who are selling pieces. So basically 1st Dibs is not selling anything themselves - it is the people who subscribe to their service (and who ostensibly set their own prices).



Yes, it is correct that vendors post their items on 1st Dibs, but 1st Dibs gets about 25% (according to a vendor who told me a couple of years ago) if a person buys directly through the site. So that is why the prices are very high on many items, and one should never, ever buy through that site. It is pretty easy to figure out who most of the vendors are, and then you contact them directly. You have some bargaining power since you know they'd be paying that site 25%. So I'd be offering much less to the vendor directly.


----------



## innerpeace85

lynne_ross said:


> Haha me too. Bought 3 things not on my list for this year and so have to fulfill my list another time. AND after my recent unexpected purchase I am on ban island until July 1,2022. No regrets!


Now I am curious about your purchases I would consider myself extremely successful if I can stay there for the next 8 months!!


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> That is a longtime to be on ban island! It must have been a very worthwhile purchase. Please share as I’m assuming it’s something fun!


Haha you know me too well! Will share once I get the recent item. And one of the pieces was a pre- buy for anniversary in February, so have not worn that piece. So it will feel like on ban from only Feb to July.


----------



## alissanb

I went into my local VCA for the first time today to see the vintage Alhambra pendants and I'm so glad I did because they are even more stunning in person. For my first VCA purchase, I am so unbelievably torn between YG guilloche and RG GMOP. All factors aside, I think I would choose RG GMOP in a heartbeat because I felt a stronger "wow" moment when I put it on. There's just something about it that feels so special to me when I wear it. I just love it.  However, I was also amazed by the YG guilloche and am considering this too, particularly as it is solid gold and more durable. In fact, the only thing holding me back from purchasing RG GMOP right now is the durability factor. I'm worried the stone would naturally degrade over time? I don't wear my jewellery every day and I don't wear my jewellery in the shower/when I sleep but I am still worried about the possibility of it degrading in some way. However, my SA mentioned I could still wear it daily and could replace the stone in the future for $300 (CAD) if needs be. Can anyone offer advice? Am I worrying too much? How delicate is MOP and does it hold up well if you take good care of it? Thank you.


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> Haha you know me too well! Will share once I get the recent item. And one of the pieces was a pre- buy for anniversary in February, so have not worn that piece. So it will feel like on ban from only Feb to July.


2021 or 2022? I hope 2021 and then that seems much more reasonable! 2022 would be soooo far off  Regardless, I'm very excited to hear what you and your husband picked out!


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> 2021 or 2022? I hope 2021 and then that seems much more reasonable! 2022 would be soooo far off  Regardless, I'm very excited to hear what you and your husband picked out!


Opps!! Ban island to July 2021!! I would never make it to 2022!


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> Opps!! Ban island to July 2021!! I would never make it to 2022!


Hooray!! Haha that’s not so bad! You can do it


----------



## hkim019

hi everyone! im debating on getting the vca signature bracelet in YG, but after trying it on the store, i was surprised by how light it felt compared to the love and juc despite being similiar price points. also, the clasp seemed a bit flimsy. any long time wearers of the signature bracelet that wouldn't mind sharing their experiences/wear & tears? thanks!

debating between signature bracelet vs bvlgari b.zero1 bracelet in yellow gold...


----------



## Suzie

gagabag said:


> Oooh how could I have missed this? I think these look stunning on you!
> I was all set to getting these but had to let go just recently. I felt that I can’t buy this pair blind so I have to try it on first. Plus I’m not sure that I’d have anything or anywhere  appropriate to wear these with my super casual scrub suit all day in hospital lifestyle. I figured I could get these when I am free to travel again. Until then, please share more lovely photos when you get these


Thank you gagabag, I went and tried them on again and I am definitely going to buy them, just need to save up a bit more. I have some things being consigned, I wish they would sell.


----------



## oranGetRee

lynne_ross said:


> Opps!! Ban island to July 2021!! I would never make it to 2022!



I can’t too.
I don’t think I can even make it past 2 months. ...


----------



## nightbefore

oranGetRee said:


> I can’t too.
> I don’t think I can even make it past 2 months. ...


Same!! Normally I have a pretty good control over my purchases but with VCA it goes totally wrong! I had only 3 items on my wishlist (for the lifetime) and I had very strong opinions on specific styles but after my first purchase I already purchased another 2 items that were not even on my wishlist! I also basically ate my words about coloured stones and etc. I am literally dreaming about some pieces I feel like I am addicted


----------



## giligy

alissanb said:


> I went into my local VCA for the first time today to see the vintage Alhambra pendants and I'm so glad I did because they are even more stunning in person. For my first VCA purchase, I am so unbelievably torn between YG guilloche and RG GMOP. All factors aside, I think I would choose RG GMOP in a heartbeat because I felt a stronger "wow" moment when I put it on. There's just something about it that feels so special to me when I wear it. I just love it.  However, I was also amazed by the YG guilloche and am considering this too, particularly as it is solid gold and more durable. In fact, the only thing holding me back from purchasing RG GMOP right now is the durability factor. I'm worried the stone would naturally degrade over time? I don't wear my jewellery every day and I don't wear my jewellery in the shower/when I sleep but I am still worried about the possibility of it degrading in some way. However, my SA mentioned I could still wear it daily and could replace the stone in the future for $300 (CAD) if needs be. Can anyone offer advice? Am I worrying too much? How delicate is MOP and does it hold up well if you take good care of it? Thank you.



In my experience, MOP wears pretty well, so I wouldn't be too worried about having to replace the MOP! Go with the GMOP if it's the one that makes your heart sing more.


----------



## alissanb

giligy said:


> In my experience, MOP wears pretty well, so I wouldn't be too worried about having to replace the MOP! Go with the GMOP if it's the one that makes your heart sing more.



Thank you for your advice!


----------



## nightbefore

Did anyone see contes d’hiver earrings in real life? They look amazing on this photo. I know that they are not the most populr item of VCA but I would love to see more photos of them


----------



## 880

Was at the flagship and saw two pairs of Romeo and Juliet earrings, the Leanne and a few other pieces. Also viewed the collection called Sous et etoiles. The Leanne (and its tassels and sliding mechanism) is beautiful and about the same price as both a belperron Diamond and black enamel torque plus a Verdura cuff. Also saw and tried on a zip (roughly thr price of 2.5 leannes) I asked them to transform it into a bracelet which was not easy) . the two things I’m thinking about right now are the Jackie O cuff and the lotus ring (both about the same price And relatively inexpensive compared to the leanne, the zip etc.

Has anyone debated the VCA Jackie O cuff versus a Verdura cuff? The Jackie O (all gold, no gems 36K usd) is considerably less expensive than Verdura 68K usd. It’s bigger but contours more to the wrist. It’s a bit wonder woman. Am also thinking hard about the lotus, but it’s a lot of bling for covid times. I’d wear it open only with jeans and tshirts.

@nightbefore, I saw the contes de Hiver ring which is gorgeous and lays across the fingers. . . Am sure the earrings are equally stunning.

im new to VCA, so no candles. But they did drop off a new book and champagne. Fun weekend reading! Below is the Leanne necklace. You squeeze the sides of the center clasp and the opening becomes wider or narrower. . . The tassels at the ends are fluid and the clasp and ends are diamonds, tsavorite and onyx. I sadly didn’t think to take pics of the other things I tried.


----------



## nightbefore

880 said:


> Was at the flagship and saw two pairs of Romeo and Juliet earrings, the Leanne and a few other pieces. Also viewed the collection called Sous et etoiles. The Leanne (and its tassels and sliding mechanism) is beautiful and about the same price as both a belperron Diamond and black enamel torque plus a Verdura cuff. Also saw and tried on a zip (roughly thr price of 2.5 leannes) I asked them to transform it into a bracelet which was not easy) . the two things I’m thinking about right now are the Jackie O cuff and the lotus ring (both about the same price And relatively inexpensive compared to the leanne, the zip etc.
> 
> Has anyone debated the VCA Jackie O cuff versus a Verdura cuff? The Jackie O (all gold, no gems 36K usd) is considerably less expensive than Verdura 68K usd. It’s bigger but contours more to the wrist. It’s a bit wonder woman. Am also thinking hard about the lotus, but it’s a lot of bling for covid times. I’d wear it open only with jeans and tshirts.
> 
> @nightbefore, I saw the contes de Hiver ring which is gorgeous and lays across the fingers. . . Am sure the earrings are equally stunning.
> 
> im new to VCA, so no candles. But they did drop off a new book and champagne. Fun weekend reading!
> View attachment 4914459


It has this elfish, angelic look on ear. I was actually debating between frivole and alhambra collection for new earrings but it stole my heart.

I wish I had more knowledge about the pieces you mentioned to help but unfortunately I can only comment based on what I saw online. They are all indeed a lot of blings, I would say choose the one you will wear most because special occasions can be always saved with a classic matching set. I feel like most of the time my dress stands out loud in special occasions so I could save it up with some classic jewelry but in daily life I need more jewelry to colour up my clothes (my daily style is more monotonous and clean). Idk if it makes sense


----------



## 880

nightbefore said:


> choose the one you will wear most


I’m trying to talk myself into thinking of the lotus as an every day piece/negligible cost per wear  Never mind if all I can do during covid is go to the grocery store. On TPF, many of us are fortunate to have first world problems. @nightbefore, are you able to go to a VCA and try things on. It’s very different than pics. I inserted a pic of the Leanne in my post above, but the pic doesn’t express the cool factor of the sliding mechanism. The lotus isnt my favorite design closed, but the ring opens to encompass two fingers. . . The contes d’hiver ring may look ethereal relative to its more ornate sisters, but it covers substantial acreage on the hand and has plenty of bling on its own. . . I didn’t try earrings, but part of me thinks it’s the model that looks delicate and elven


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> I’m trying to talk myself into thinking of the lotus as an every day piece/negligible cost per wear  Never mind if all I can do during covid is go to the grocery store. On TPF, many of us are fortunate to have first world problems. @nightbefore, are you able to go to a VCA and try things on. It’s very different than pics. I inserted a pic of the Leanne in my post above, but the pic doesn’t express the cool factor of the sliding mechanism. The lotus isnt my favorite design closed, but the ring opens to encompass two fingers. . . The contes d’hiver ring may look ethereal relative to its more ornate sisters, but it covers substantial acreage on the hand and has plenty of bling on its own. . . I didn’t try earrings, but part of me thinks it’s the model that looks delicate and elven


Hi!  I love the Estrucan cuff.  I also think it looks best in YG which is only how it comes. I'm a WG gal and VCA, at the time I asked, they said they will not do a SO in WG.  The SA said VCA told him the point of the Estrucan cuff is the looked of ancient hammered Estruscan yellow gold, not white gold... (blah blah blah!).
The Verdura is nice, but it was super bulky looking on me and did not quite work.  Plus, it looked a bit like costume jewelry on me if that makes sense.  The Estrucan cuff is bold yet classic and clean.  I find it similar to the Tiffany Bone Cuff which I love.  If you like Verdura, the Criss Cross Cuff is also nice, but a bit plain.  It's also a cheaper price, only $19K as I recall.  Doesn't really give a lot of oomph though in my opinion.  I vote for the Estrucan... it hugs the wrist nicely too, easy to wear.


----------



## 880

willeyi said:


> Hi!  I love the Estrucan cuff.  I also think it looks best in YG which is only how it comes. I'm a WG gal and VCA, at the time I asked, they said they will not do a SO in WG.  The SA said VCA told him the point of the Estrucan cuff is the looked of ancient hammered Estruscan yellow gold, not white gold... (blah blah blah!).
> The Verdura is nice, but it was super bulky looking on me and did not quite work.  Plus, it looked a bit like costume jewelry on me if that makes sense.  The Estrucan cuff is bold yet classic and clean.  I find it similar to the Tiffany Bone Cuff which I love.  If you like Verdura, the Criss Cross Cuff is also nice, but a bit plain.  It's also a cheaper price, only $19K as I recall.  Doesn't really give a lot of oomph though in my opinion.  I vote for the Estrucan... it hugs the wrist nicely too, easy to wear.


Thank you @willeyi! your opinion is so helpful and it’s so clear when you break it down in your explanation above. . .I  feel the same way about the Verdura Maltese (costume on me, but I loved it so much for years that I feel like I’m trying to make something work that is not meant to be. Also agree with you re the crisscross and the VCA Etruscan! Verdura SA and DH also think most Verdura cuffs are too bulky on me (I’m short and medium boned). she had me try the verdura curb link watch and double it with the curb link bracelet, or a belperron wave cuff, both of which were more flattering. Due to covid, Verdura doesn’t have the cross cross in my size in yg or pg, but there was a medium or large in WG. basically the way VCA explained the Etruscan was that Jackie O said she wanted something Greek or Etruscan, even though it’s not VCA‘s thing, and they said, of course we will make you what you want. I didn’t want to ask VCA why Jackie O didn’t go to LaLaounis


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> Thank you @willeyi! your opinion is so helpful and it’s so clear when you break it down in your explanation above. . .I  feel the same way about the Verdura Maltese (costume on me, but I loved it so much for years that I feel like I’m trying to make something work that is not meant to be. Also agree with you re the crisscross and the VCA Etruscan! Verdura SA and DH also think most Verdura cuffs are too bulky on me (I’m short and medium boned). she had me try the verdura curb link watch and double it with the curb link bracelet, or a belperron wave cuff, both of which were more flattering. Due to covid, Verdura doesn’t have the cross cross in my size in yg or pg, but there was a medium or large in WG. basically the way VCA explained the Etruscan was that Jackie O said she wanted something Greek or Etruscan, even though it’s not VCA‘s thing, and they said, of course we will make you what you want. I didn’t want to ask VCA why Jackie O didn’t go to LaLaounis


Hi again!  Another idea... if you like bold bracelets (I love bold bangles and cuffs)... 

Of course there is the Perlee Clover.  
But... another bangle you may want to look at is the Tiffany Schlumberger enamel bangle.  This was also another Jackie O favorite, very iconic.  They also come in YG which I think you like YG. 

I love these bangles, but not the YG.  They come in many variations, with or without diamonds.  If I were a YG fan, this turquoise enamel one is gorgeous to me.  I think it will also complement VCA pieces due to the nice flowing designs:   Tiffany & Co. Schlumberger® Croisillon bracelet in 18k gold with enamel. | Tiffany & Co. 

I think one or two of these bangles are very striking together, much better than the Verdura Maltese.  And me too... I am short (5' 2") and small boned so the Verdura Maltese cuff made me look like I'm wearing a big toy plastic bangle with rhinestones.    Not elegant on me at all.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

880 said:


> Was at the flagship and saw two pairs of Romeo and Juliet earrings, the Leanne and a few other pieces. Also viewed the collection called Sous et etoiles. The Leanne (and its tassels and sliding mechanism) is beautiful and about the same price as both a belperron Diamond and black enamel torque plus a Verdura cuff. Also saw and tried on a zip (roughly thr price of 2.5 leannes) I asked them to transform it into a bracelet which was not easy) . the two things I’m thinking about right now are the Jackie O cuff and the lotus ring (both about the same price And relatively inexpensive compared to the leanne, the zip etc.
> 
> Has anyone debated the VCA Jackie O cuff versus a Verdura cuff? The Jackie O (all gold, no gems 36K usd) is considerably less expensive than Verdura 68K usd. It’s bigger but contours more to the wrist. It’s a bit wonder woman. Am also thinking hard about the lotus, but it’s a lot of bling for covid times. I’d wear it open only with jeans and tshirts.
> 
> @nightbefore, I saw the contes de Hiver ring which is gorgeous and lays across the fingers. . . Am sure the earrings are equally stunning.
> 
> im new to VCA, so no candles. But they did drop off a new book and champagne. Fun weekend reading! Below is the Leanne necklace. You squeeze the sides of the center clasp and the opening becomes wider or narrower. . . The tassels at the ends are fluid and the clasp and ends are diamonds, tsavorite and onyx. I sadly didn’t think to take pics of the other things I tried.
> View attachment 4914459
> View attachment 4914493


i love the liane necklace on you, it’s such a special piece. you wear it beautifully!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

nightbefore said:


> Did anyone see contes d’hiver earrings in real life? They look amazing on this photo. I know that they are not the most populr item of VCA but I would love to see more photos of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914419


here are a few pics i found on IG (from @gianni_mcho)

i adore the look of these, but i really don’t have the lifestyle that would justify the price tag. maybe one day! they are really gorgeous, so feminine and elegant.


----------



## Chanbal

alissanb said:


> I went into my local VCA for the first time today to see the vintage Alhambra pendants and I'm so glad I did because they are even more stunning in person. For my first VCA purchase, I am so unbelievably torn between YG guilloche and RG GMOP. All factors aside, I think I would choose RG GMOP in a heartbeat because I felt a stronger "wow" moment when I put it on. There's just something about it that feels so special to me when I wear it. I just love it.  However, I was also amazed by the YG guilloche and am considering this too, particularly as it is solid gold and more durable. In fact, the only thing holding me back from purchasing RG GMOP right now is the durability factor. I'm worried the stone would naturally degrade over time? I don't wear my jewellery every day and I don't wear my jewellery in the shower/when I sleep but I am still worried about the possibility of it degrading in some way. However, my SA mentioned I could still wear it daily and could replace the stone in the future for $300 (CAD) if needs be. Can anyone offer advice? Am I worrying too much? How delicate is MOP and does it hold up well if you take good care of it? Thank you.


I would get the one with the "wow moment" and the . You will not regret it.


----------



## Canturi lover

880 said:


> Thank you @willeyi! your opinion is so helpful and it’s so clear when you break it down in your explanation above. . .I  feel the same way about the Verdura Maltese (costume on me, but I loved it so much for years that I feel like I’m trying to make something work that is not meant to be. Also agree with you re the crisscross and the VCA Etruscan! Verdura SA also seems to think most Verdura cuffs are too bulky on me (bc I’m short and medium boned). she had me try the verdura curb link watch and double it with the curb link bracelet, or a belperron wave cuff, both of which were more flattering. Due to covid, Verdura doesn’t have the cross cross in my size in yg or pg, but there was a medium or large in WG. basically the way VCA explained the Etruscan was that Jackie O said she wanted something Greek or Etruscan, even though it’s not VCA‘s thing, and they said, of course we will make you what you want. I didn’t want to ask VCA why Jackie O didn’t go to LaLaounis


Are you looking for an everyday bangle? I love the look of the Etruscan (funnily enough, I always thought Jackie O’s bangles were Jean Mahie).  Would love to see some mod shots


----------



## nightbefore

@880 unfortunately not, there is no VCA boutique in my country and closest ones are in other countries with lockdown. So even if I would I travel I wouldn’t have a chance to check it... Even if the stores were open, you have this 14 days quarantine rule upon arrival from the other country and also 14 days quarantine in return from my country. So I am afraid trying them on in boutique will be not possible for me for a looong while

@sunnylovesjewelry thank you very much for photos! Actually I really see this piece as something you can wear day and night so cost per wear performance would be pretty good I think at the end it is indeed an expensive piece but I am trying to make a big mood board and visual wish list for myself so I consider many options and try to find best combinations. I also add in and out the total price in a excel sheet to see where I end up approximately. Equivalent of this would be on my list for example pave frivole + MOP VA earrings. I am really trying hard to control myself because if I don’t track down at the end of the day I want dozen  of pieces and for sure I cant justify that haha


----------



## 880

willeyi said:


> think one or two of these bangles are very striking together, much better than the Verdura Maltese. And me too... I am short (5' 2") and small boned so the Verdura Maltese cuff made me look like I'm wearing a big toy plastic bangle with rhinestones.  Not elegant on me at all.


Thank you! Will put it on the list to try. Yes, I know the sad sinking feeling of wearing a big plastic toy on the wrist! I always thought the perlee clover was great on other people, but too shiny for me, but since you’ve steered me so well, I will put it on the list when I next go to VCA. DH did say out of the blue that he thought the lotus was the next thing to buy and he liked it a lot more than he thought. . . (I got the idea of a VCA ring from your action pic with the striped sweater, the 20, and jeans)
@sunnylovesjewelry, thank you for the compliment re the Leanne! I liked it more than I thought I would. The chain reminds me of some older  chanel sweaters that had a chain drawstring at the collar.
@Canturi lover, thank you for your advice! I started my jewelry odyssey with an appt at Verdura to look at the black jade Maltese cross cuff with diamonds which is a relatively less expensive cuff  compared to the more articulated gold one. (DH and Verdura SA— once she got to know me a little bit — strongly voiced their opinion that i not get a breakable cuff (which rules out Verdura black jade, carved agate and the belperron carved amethyst or chalcedony (the belperron is not in my price range for this item).  I didn’t take any action shots at VCA bc it also didn’t quite fit (I have an oval wrist and they are round. Will google Jean Mahie.
@nightbefore, I am so sorry you are not able to get to a VCA to try in person. What this jewelry search has shown me was that the items that I swore I didn’t like (the enameled cuffs that were more coco Chanel) looked better on me than the one I originally wanted to try.
I’m very grateful to have these first world problems right now And thankful for TOF so that I can benefit from all of your collective expertise. Hugs


----------



## sbelle

nightbefore said:


> Did anyone see contes d’hiver earrings in real life? They look amazing on this photo. I know that they are not the most populr item of VCA but I would love to see more photos of them



I love the contes d’hiver earrings.  I tried them on at a boutique this past January and was considering them for a family wedding in 2020.  

I did not end up getting them (yet?).


----------



## 880

sbelle said:


> I love the contes d’hiver earrings.  I tried them on at a boutique this past January and was considering them for a family wedding in 2020.
> 
> I did not end up getting them (yet?).
> 
> View attachment 4914817


@sbelle, I love these on you! Maybe it’s your hair or the angle of the pic, but to me they have a very sexy rocker chic lock about them! Fingers crossed that you can get them soon!


----------



## nightbefore

@sbelle They look stunning on you! It’s so delicate and fresh you should def get them if you can. Thank you very much for the photo, I have similar hair colour and complexion so it is very helpful! You have an amazing earrings collection.


----------



## 880

nightbefore said:


> I also add in and out the total price in a excel sheet to see where I end up approximately. Equivalent of this would be on my list for example pave frivole + MOP VA earrings.


This is a great idea! 
only caveat is as I got older, the practical everyday jewelry somehow shrunk, so cost per wear declined. (thats my rationalization for buying bigger and I’m sticking to it)


----------



## nightbefore

@880 then maybe you should add some depreciation cost on your sheet haha  btw regarding your post about cuffs, lotus ring and necklaces. I actually find liane more everyday wearable piece with a nice pair of jeans and a classic white shirt. I think that lotus ring has a lot more night wear vibes to it and less practical to wear it than the necklace. So it is interesting that others find it other way around. Also about the cuff, I think it is way too expensive for a solid piece since it is not very VCA trademark item, I would maybe check my local jewelers to get it custom made with my exact wrist measurements. I also think that this type of jewelry is very common in the countries that have more gold in their traditions. Maybe you can get even an original, exotic piece if you ever travel to these countries (after corona for sure). Probably also much cheaper price tag, just giving an idea


----------



## 880

nightbefore said:


> I actually find liane more everyday wearable piece with a nice pair of jeans and a classic white shirt.


Will take all of your really good advice into consideration! The problem is TPFwe tend to justify the more expensive items like the Leanne as essential


----------



## Notorious Pink

DS2006 said:


> I agree that one Love is much more workable with other style bracelets than a stack of them. I do like a diamond bracelet separating the two outer bracelets. The problem with that small pave Love is that it is sliding under the Love in a few of your pictures, so I am thinking maybe you'll need to try some others on to see if any don't do that. In addition to the single row Perlee, I think BR has some gorgeous diamond bangles that might work, but only if she has samples to try on. It would be perfect if the three bangles would line up well enough without sliding under another one.  The Perles d'or bracelet also looks good as a middle bracelet, but diamonds would be very nice!  In any event, your taste is impeccable (and you certainly don't need my advice!), and I know you will make a wonderful choice! Please do show us once you decide!



Thank you, sweetie.   It does slide under, but truly only very slightly, I think because the perlee is thicker so the love really can’t get under it. I tried on the perles d’or and it’s not for me. For now the perlee and my love together is fine, the love doesn’t wind up going under because of the thickness of the perlee and it looks and feels fine. The single row is definitely on my list, though!


----------



## Notorious Pink

880 said:


> Will take all of your really good advice into consideration! The problem is TPFwe tend to justify the more expensive items like the Leanne as essential



I’m obsessed with the Liane. I started a thread on it here somewhere. Let me know if you’d like to see more pics!


----------



## 880

@Notorious Pink, Thanks so much! wouls love to see more pics! off  to look for your thread! did you try on the onyx tsavorte Diamond one or the one with turquiose or another one? I thought the mechanism was so cool. . . (DH immediately nixed the turquiose one as he doesnt like that shade of blue on me)


----------



## lilpikachu

alissanb said:


> I went into my local VCA for the first time today to see the vintage Alhambra pendants and I'm so glad I did because they are even more stunning in person. For my first VCA purchase, I am so unbelievably torn between YG guilloche and RG GMOP. All factors aside, I think I would choose RG GMOP in a heartbeat because I felt a stronger "wow" moment when I put it on. There's just something about it that feels so special to me when I wear it. I just love it.  However, I was also amazed by the YG guilloche and am considering this too, particularly as it is solid gold and more durable. In fact, the only thing holding me back from purchasing RG GMOP right now is the durability factor. I'm worried the stone would naturally degrade over time? I don't wear my jewellery every day and I don't wear my jewellery in the shower/when I sleep but I am still worried about the possibility of it degrading in some way. However, my SA mentioned I could still wear it daily and could replace the stone in the future for $300 (CAD) if needs be. Can anyone offer advice? Am I worrying too much? How delicate is MOP and does it hold up well if you take good care of it? Thank you.


I absolutely love the YG guilloche but in your case, I say get the RG GMOP - it’s the one that makes your heart sing!

If it only costs $300CAD to replace the stone, that’s even more reassurance that you can wear it worry free.


----------



## Catkillian

Hi everyone. Has anyone tried to extend 2 5motif bracelets to use as a necklace? Any pictures you can share? I already have two 10-motifs, and liked the flexibilty of having bracelets that I can also wear as a 10-motif necklace, or even add to my other necklaces. My SA is concerned that the bracelets will be too big for my wrist, but figured I could have a motif dangling. Anyone done this before? Thanks!


----------



## baghagg

Haven't tried it, wouldn't since the bracelets are pretty big on my wrist.  Why not use an extender?


----------



## nicole0612

Catkillian said:


> Hi everyone. Has anyone tried to extend 2 5motif bracelets to use as a necklace? Any pictures you can share? I already have two 10-motifs, and liked the flexibilty of having bracelets that I can also wear as a 10-motif necklace, or even add to my other necklaces. My SA is concerned that the bracelets will be too big for my wrist, but figured I could have a motif dangling. Anyone done this before? Thanks!


I have done this with turquoise bracelets. They will only lengthen it a prescribed length of course, so if you want the max length the distance between some of the motifs will be uneven (I noticed it at the clasp section). Therefore it is a trade off. It didn’t make much of a difference for me as far as wearing it as a bracelet, because I need to have one motif dangling even at the unaltered length. I wear all of my 5 motif bracelets as necklaces/10 motif necklace lengtheners. I think 3x 5 motifs is a better length for a necklace if possible, but I just say that because I don’t prefer choker length on me (this is why I lengthened the turquoise, because I didn’t have the option to buy a 3rd


----------



## oranGetRee

Can anyone enlighten me why is VCA rock crystal rare? I understand that they are quartz. Thanks a lot.


----------



## goodcrush

Notorious Pink said:


> funny that you bring this up. I think it depends on the specific combo. I do agree with you that a perlee with a stack of loves probably won’t work. it definitely needs to be balanced and I agree you shouldn’t wear the perlee 24/7. Here is my perlee with my love. Deciding whether the add the single row pave perlee or the small pave love.
> 
> View attachment 4912441



Does your double love (don’t know the official name) get screwed on like the classics and is the bracelet comfortable? Do you find it stays in an open position most of the time?


----------



## Lizziemama

oranGetRee said:


> Can anyone enlighten me why is VCA rock crystal rare? I understand that they are quartz. Thanks a lot.


Heard this is offered to VIP only.


----------



## 880

I asked VCA if the lotus ring came in black diamonds or colored Diamonds. Answer was no. Then I had a dream that I bought one and painted the diamonds with black nail polish and used nail polish remover to blend it into an aged distressed look. On the BV thread entitled The Thrill is Gone, started by @Gourmetgal,  @Nibb came up with the term Ick elegance.  I think the dream was my way of trying to decide if the lotus can be worn my way (which isn’t exactly elegant, and probably closer to IcI Elegant if anything. I’d insert a rolling eye emoticon here if it were possible with the iPad!

edit: @Lizziemomma, @oranGetRee, I remembered reading @nicole0612 ’s post on rock crystal here. It seemed like it was more a question of scarcity, but perhaps she or someone with more experience buying VCA will chime in https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/vca-van-cleef-arpels-discussion-thread.867277/page-1033


----------



## Chanbal

880 said:


> I asked VCA if the lotus ring came in black diamonds or colored Diamonds. Answer was no. Then I had a dream that I bought one and painted the diamonds with black nail polish and used nail polish remover to blend it into an aged distressed look. On the BV thread entitled The Thrill is Gone, started by @Gourmetgal,  @Nibb came up with the term Ick elegance.  I think the dream was my way of trying to decide if the lotus can be worn my way (which isn’t exactly elegant, and probably closer to IcI Elegant if anything. *I’d insert a rolling eye emoticon here if it were possible with the iPad!*


Here is one for you: 
Get the lotus ring, it's gorgeous and it looks like you need one ASAP.


----------



## TankerToad

sbelle said:


> I love the contes d’hiver earrings.  I tried them on at a boutique this past January and was considering them for a family wedding in 2020.
> 
> I did not end up getting them (yet?).
> 
> View attachment 4914817


I just love these !


----------



## MissCheetah

Hello beautiful ladies   
i am obsessed with the magic pave ring , i love both the single motif and the BTF , yesterday I went to the boutique to try BTF but they don’t have my size , i tried size 56 in white gold and size 49 in rose gold . I have noticed that the space between the two motifs in rose gold in larger than the white gold . I feel the rose gold is very open .
Is the shape of the rose gold ring is different than the white gold??
Thank you so much


----------



## MissCheetah

This is size 49 and i feel its very open , i tried the BTF ring in mother of pearl in size 50 and it was perfect !


----------



## Notorious Pink

goodcrush said:


> Does your double love (don’t know the official name) get screwed on like the classics and is the bracelet comfortable? Do you find it stays in an open position most of the time?



Yes, it gets screwed on. It has the newer screw system. I'm not sure what you mean by an open position?


----------



## Notorious Pink

MissCheetah said:


> This is size 49 and i feel its very open , i tried the BTF ring in mother of pearl in size 50 and it was perfect !


Looks like the size is very mismarked!


----------



## innerpeace85

MissCheetah said:


> Hello beautiful ladies
> i am obsessed with the magic pave ring , i love both the single motif and the BTF , yesterday I went to the boutique to try BTF but they don’t have my size , i tried size 56 in white gold and size 49 in rose gold . I have noticed that the space between the two motifs in rose gold in larger than the white gold . I feel the rose gold is very open .
> Is the shape of the rose gold ring is different than the white gold??
> Thank you so much


There is RG BTF Alhambra pave ring???? OMG I wish I hadn't looked at this!!


----------



## ohsohappy

innerpeace85 said:


> There is RG BTF Alhambra pave ring???? OMG I wish I hadn't looked at this!!


I didn't know it exits either.  Definitely I should try!


----------



## MissCheetah

innerpeace85 said:


> There is RG BTF Alhambra pave ring???? OMG I wish I hadn't looked at this!!


Me too I didn’t know there is rose gold pave BTF  its so beautiful


----------



## alissanb

Quick question: is yellow gold guilloche Alhambra pendant/bracelet limited edition? I thought they were part of the permanent line...


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

alissanb said:


> Quick question: is yellow gold guilloche Alhambra pendant/bracelet limited edition? I thought they were part of the permanent line...


it’s permanent!


----------



## alissanb

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> it’s permanent!



Thanks! I was watching a review on YouTube and the YouTuber was saying it was LE which threw me off.


----------



## Notorious Pink

MissCheetah said:


> Me too I didn’t know there is rose gold pave BTF  its so beautiful


Might be UAE only. They have several PG Pave pieces you can't get elsewhere.


----------



## Ylesiya

MissCheetah said:


> This is size 49 and i feel its very open , i tried the BTF ring in mother of pearl in size 50 and it was perfect !



I agree it looks too open. Feels like manufacturing defect to be frank. The motifs are too far apart, especially for such a small size! If you compare it to the WG ring on the other photo, it can be seen that on PG one the small motif is soldered quite a bit off the center. The design has to be balanced to look nice on hand but this one is definitely not there.


----------



## VandaOrchid

nightbefore said:


> Did anyone see contes d’hiver earrings in real life? They look amazing on this photo. I know that they are not the most populr item of VCA but I would love to see more photos of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914419



I tried the earrings and ring - both very sparkly and beautiful! I am tempted by the earrings. Not sure they can be worn casually but definitely out to dinner as well as more fancy occasions. Please excuse the manicure!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hello to all my NYC Van Cleef lovers! I have a question!

After a long year and a half of back and forth, I finally decided to get my first piece, but was wondering if any of you have been to the NYC fifth ave location during the pandemic? Are they allowing walk-ins? Or is it just appointment only? I'm working from home currently but plan to go back into the office for one or two days to catch up on some things, so was hoping to stop by after work before christmas break.

Can anyone advise? thanks in advance!


----------



## rk4265

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hello to all my NYC Van Cleef lovers! I have a question!
> 
> After a long year and a half of back and forth, I finally decided to get my first piece, but was wondering if any of you have been to the NYC fifth ave location during the pandemic? Are they allowing walk-ins? Or is it just appointment only? I'm working from home currently but plan to go back into the office for one or two days to catch up on some things, so was hoping to stop by after work before christmas break.
> 
> Can anyone advise? thanks in advance!


I believe it’s still appointment only. I’m going this weekend and I made mine. Call them and ask


----------



## Yoshi1296

rk4265 said:


> I believe it’s still appointment only. I’m going this weekend and I made mine. Call them and ask



Okay great! Thanks so much!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Anyone know when France is out of lockdown? Just wondering if there is any news about VCA and production...


----------



## rk4265

nycmamaofone said:


> Anyone know when France is out of lockdown? Just wondering if there is any news about VCA and production...


From what I saw on insta on Hermès. Yes it is


----------



## nycmamaofone

rk4265 said:


> From what I saw on insta on Hermès. Yes it is


Yes they are still in lockdown?


----------



## rk4265

Sorry lol they are out of lock down since last Sunday


----------



## nycmamaofone

rk4265 said:


> Sorry lol they are out of lock down since last Sunday


Ok thank you!


----------



## 880

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hello to all my NYC Van Cleef lovers! I have a question!
> 
> After a long year and a half of back and forth, I finally decided to get my first piece, but was wondering if any of you have been to the NYC fifth ave location during the pandemic? Are they allowing walk-ins? Or is it just appointment only? I'm working from home currently but plan to go back into the office for one or two days to catch up on some things, so was hoping to stop by after work before christmas break.
> 
> Can anyone advise? thanks in advance!


DH and I went recently by appt and I think there was a note on the front door of Flagship saying by appt only. But, if you didn’t have time to make an appt, Hudson Yard s VCA is walk in (Though I text to let them know we’re coming in) Congrats in advance on your first piece; cannot wait to see it!


----------



## Notorious Pink

karly9 said:


> I tried the earrings and ring - both very sparkly and beautiful! I am tempted by the earrings. Not sure they can be worn casually but definitely out to dinner as well as more fancy occasions. Please excuse the manicure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923296
> View attachment 4923297
> View attachment 4923298
> View attachment 4923299


Love these earrings on you! The ring is gorgeous too.


----------



## Yoshi1296

880 said:


> DH and I went recently by appt and I think there was a note on the front door of Flagship saying by appt only. But, if you didn’t have time to make an appt, Hudson Yard s VCA is walk in (Though I text to let them know we’re coming in) Congrats in advance on your first piece; cannot wait to see it!



Awesome! I'll call them tomorrow to book an appt. The flagship is closer to me so I'll just go there. Thanks for the help!

Yes! I promise to post pics! Hopefully we don't go into lockdown before I make it to VCA. I'm hoping to get my piece before Christmas but if we lockdown I may have to push it back to after we are safely re-opened, likely in 2021. Fingers crossed!


----------



## nightbefore

Right after I wrote my 2021 wishlist, my BF (now should he be called F? I am still new to this) came with proposal . He knows me very well, I always told him that I would like to choose my own ring and I don’t like solitaire. I am not very big fan of diamonds (just my preference), I would choose a platinum/wg or yg band. I am debating between perlee signature ring (con: not fan of engraving/a bit thick), perlee diamond 1 row (con: diamonds/more flashy), cartier small love (con: too common/industrial), perlee pearls of gold medium or onyx (con: maybe too thin so too less presence?). My bf thinks I am being too modest with some of my choices and asked if I would like to try half or full diamond bands or maybe a ring like fleurette. Do you think these choices can be used instead of an e-ring? Also open for any other suggestion


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

nightbefore said:


> Right after I wrote my 2021 wishlist, my BF (now should he be called F? I am still new to this) came with proposal . He knows me very well, I always told him that I would like to choose my own ring and I don’t like solitaire. I am not very big fan of diamonds (just my preference), I would choose a platinum/wg or yg band. I am debating between perlee signature ring (con: not fan of engraving/a bit thick), perlee diamond 1 row (con: diamonds/more flashy), cartier small love (con: too common/industrial), perlee pearls of gold medium or onyx (con: maybe too thin so too less presence?). My bf thinks I am being too modest with some of my choices and asked if I would like to try half or full diamond bands or maybe a ring like fleurette. Do you think these choices can be used instead of an e-ring? Also open for any other suggestion


congratulations!! if you’re not a fan of solitaires or diamonds, what about an eternity band of your favorite colored gemstone? but out of the choices you presented, i think the perlee one row is the most “bridal”.


----------



## nightbefore

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> congratulations!! if you’re not a fan of solitaires or diamonds, what about an eternity band of your favorite colored gemstone? but out of the choices you presented, i think the perlee one row is the most “bridal”.


Thank you! I actually thought about three stone sapphire ring, because I really like sapphires but I wasn’t sure if I could get use to weight/presence of it  I never thought about the band, it is a great idea!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

nightbefore said:


> Thank you! I actually thought about three stone sapphire ring, because I really like sapphires but I wasn’t sure if I could get use to weight/presence of it  I never thought about the band, it is a great idea!


i love sapphire engagement rings, i think they’re so classy and a lot less flashy than diamond e-rings. very princess diana! maybe you could buy a sapphire pendant and wear a sapphire band?


----------



## DS2006

@nightbefore

Congratulations!!! I like the idea of the Perlee one row band. I don't think that tiny row of diamonds would be too blingy at all.  My concern about a sapphire eternity is that it will show facet abrasion over time.  A three stone with sapphire center and diamond sides would work better if you want sapphire. But I think I personally would rather have a special branded piece like the Perlee one row diamond band since you aren't into diamond solitaires.

Another option:









						Estelle wedding band - VCARN57O00 - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Estelle wedding band, platinum, round diamonds; diamond quality DEF, IF to VVS.




					www.vancleefarpels.com
				




Stepcut bands are more reserved:









						Romance wedding band, baguette-cut model - VCARC18900 - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Romance wedding band, baguette model, platinum, baguette-cut diamonds; diamond quality DEF, IF to VVS.




					www.vancleefarpels.com
				




Simple and sweet:









						Tendrement Etoiles wedding band - VCARO9Y600 - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Tendrement Etoiles wedding band, platinum, three round diamonds; diamond quality DEF, IF to VVS.




					www.vancleefarpels.com
				












						New York wedding band - VCARD12500 - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

New York wedding band, platinum, one round diamond; diamond quality DEF, IF to VVS.




					www.vancleefarpels.com


----------



## BigAkoya

nightbefore said:


> Right after I wrote my 2021 wishlist, my BF (now should he be called F? I am still new to this) came with proposal . He knows me very well, I always told him that I would like to choose my own ring and I don’t like solitaire. I am not very big fan of diamonds (just my preference), I would choose a platinum/wg or yg band. I am debating between perlee signature ring (con: not fan of engraving/a bit thick), perlee diamond 1 row (con: diamonds/more flashy), cartier small love (con: too common/industrial), perlee pearls of gold medium or onyx (con: maybe too thin so too less presence?). My bf thinks I am being too modest with some of my choices and asked if I would like to try half or full diamond bands or maybe a ring like fleurette. Do you think these choices can be used instead of an e-ring? Also open for any other suggestion


Hi!  Since you just want a band, how about the Cartier Trinity?  There are many sizes.  It's a classic yet feminine (I agree with you Love ring is too industrial looking).  If you can deal with a little bling, I love the pave version.  Maybe if you get the pave version in the small size, you might find it ok.  You can check them out here: 
Trinity Rings (cartier.com) 

Congratulations on your engagement!


----------



## DS2006

willeyi said:


> Hi!  Since you just want a band, how about the Cartier Trinity?  There are many sizes.  It's a classic yet feminine (I agree with you Love ring is too industrial looking).  If you can deal with a little bling, I love the pave version.  Maybe if you get the pave version in the small size, you might find it ok.  You can check them out here:
> Trinity Rings (cartier.com)
> 
> Congratulations on your engagement!



Outstanding recommendation! I have the earrings and have always thought about getting the ring for when I don't want to wear my regular diamond set. I do truly love it! Even the ones with the tiny diamonds are pretty!



			CRB4088500 - Trinity ring - White gold, yellow gold, pink gold, diamonds - Cartier
		




			CRB4038800 - Trinity ring - White gold, yellow gold, pink gold, diamonds - Cartier


----------



## innerpeace85

Calling all Malachite experts!
What do you all think of this stone?


----------



## lynne_ross

innerpeace85 said:


> Calling all Malachite experts!
> What do you all think of this stone?
> View attachment 4927805


Love the contrast.


----------



## innerpeace85

lynne_ross said:


> Love the contrast.


Right?? I love it too


----------



## nightbefore

@willeyi thank you very much! I actually checked the trinity ring a year ago in boutique when I thought to get earrings, I never thought about the tiny diamond ones but I can indeed deal with some very small diamonds also for pave version, I will go and check again in boutique next week (unless like VCA luckily we have a cartier and tiffany boutique in my country )

@DS2006 Thank you, I am also a bit worried about the wear from sapphire since it is a lot softer dan diamond in mohl’s scale. Tendrement etoiles look very sweet. I also checked for estelle but I like the presence of gold pearls in perlee just a bit better  do you refer to full pave version of trinity or only on one row? Pave diamonds I can still still consider, it is more about bigger diamonds

do you think these models are combinable  with your other jewelry?


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

nightbefore said:


> @willeyi thank you very much! I actually checked the trinity ring a year ago in boutique when I thought to get earrings, I never thought about the tiny diamond ones but I can indeed deal with some very small diamonds also for pave version, I will go and check again in boutique next week (unless like VCA luckily we have a cartier and tiffany boutique in my country )
> 
> @DS2006 Thank you, I am also a bit worried about the wear from sapphire since it is a lot softer dan diamond in mohl’s scale. Tendrement etoiles look very sweet. I also checked for estelle but I like the presence of gold pearls in perlee just a bit better  do you refer to full pave version of trinity or only on one row? Pave diamonds I can still still consider, it is more about bigger diamonds
> 
> do you think these models are combinable  with your other jewelry?


if you like the pearls of gold, how would you feel about a rose cut eternity band with miligrain? i was just looking at this cvb band that I think looks quite understated, but elegant






						This item is unavailable - Etsy
					

Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




					www.etsy.com
				




i don't own any pieces from her, but I really admire her beautiful bands


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

i saw what looks to be a blue porcelain/wg 5 motif in a youtube video, does anyone know if these are available for so now?


----------



## DS2006

nightbefore said:


> @DS2006 Thank you, I am also a bit worried about the wear from sapphire since it is a lot softer dan diamond in mohl’s scale. Tendrement etoiles look very sweet. I also checked for estelle but I like the presence of gold pearls in perlee just a bit better  do you refer to full pave version of trinity or only on one row? Pave diamonds I can still still consider, it is more about bigger diamonds
> 
> do you think these models are combinable  with your other jewelry?



Oh, yes, I think the Trinity rings are great since they have wg, yg, and rg bands and can be combined with other jewelry of any of the metals!  I personally wouldn't want the one that has full pave because I am not sure about it rubbing the other two bands. I like the ones with just a few diamonds, personally.

This one has diamonds on one band and Cartier engraved on one.



			CRB4088500 - Trinity ring - White gold, yellow gold, pink gold, diamonds - Cartier
		


This one has the small diamonds on all three bands.



			CRB4038800 - Trinity ring - White gold, yellow gold, pink gold, diamonds - Cartier
		


The one with the full pave band is very pretty. Just not sure how it would hold up for daily wear.



			CRB4038900 - Trinity ring, classic - White gold, yellow gold, pink gold, diamonds - Cartier
		


I also agree that I like the single row Perlee best if I were to choose a VCA ring for a stand alone wedding band.


----------



## 880

nightbefore said:


> Right after I wrote my 2021 wishlist, my BF (now should he be called F? I am still new to this) came with proposal . He knows me very well, I always told him that I would like to choose my own ring and I don’t like solitaire. I am not very big fan of diamonds (just my preference), I would choose a platinum/wg or yg band. I am debating between perlee signature ring (con: not fan of engraving/a bit thick), perlee diamond 1 row (con: diamonds/more flashy), cartier small love (con: too common/industrial), perlee pearls of gold medium or onyx (con: maybe too thin so too less presence?). My bf thinks I am being too modest with some of my choices and asked if I would like to try half or full diamond bands or maybe a ring like fleurette. Do you think these choices can be used instead of an e-ring? Also open for any other suggestion


Congrats! Try many on, including all of the above, and know it can be a work in progress. (I’ve been married 30 years next year and have an assortment of rings) Have fun and buy what sings to you. Almost anything goes nowadays! Also, if you are considering VCA and Cartier, :any I make a plug for Suzanne Belperron (Of Verdura Belperron). She has some beautiful rings here https://www.belperron.com/the-collection/rings/


----------



## ayshaa

innerpeace85 said:


> Calling all Malachite experts!
> What do you all think of this stone?
> View attachment 4927805


OMG this look so flawless!
I would get it in a blink of an eye lol beautiful!



sunnylovesjewelry said:


> i saw what looks to be a blue porcelain/wg 5 motif in a youtube video, does anyone know if these are available for so now?



Oh I never seen this color combo before! Can you share the video?


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

ayshaa said:


> OMG this look so flawless!
> I would get it in a blink of an eye lol beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I never seen this color combo before! Can you share the video?


it was in this video, but only for a very short amount of time, no details.

i think it’s most likely the paris edition sevres porcelain, i believe they did a version with wg years ago. they’re so beautiful, now it’s making me think about special ordering a twenty motif in this combo.


----------



## ayshaa

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> it was in this video, but only for a very short amount of time, no details.
> 
> i think it’s most likely the paris edition sevres porcelain, i believe they did a version with wg years ago. they’re so beautiful, now it’s making me think about special ordering a twenty motif in this combo.



Oh thank you for your reply!

I love the bracelet, but I think it is old collection? 
If you look closely the clasp looks like the old puffy lobster clasps that VCA used to make, 
it might be like you said an old special edition? I don't know but it looks very royal! Gorgeous!




I want a Blue Agate in that combination now lol
I have a whole new list of SO in white gold I need to discuss it with my SA


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

ayshaa said:


> Oh thank you for your reply!
> 
> I love the bracelet, but I think it is old collection?
> If you look closely the clasp looks like the old puffy lobster clasps that VCA used to make,
> it might be like you said an old special edition? I don't know but it looks very royal! Gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 4928755
> 
> 
> I want a Blue Agate in that combination now lol
> I have a whole new list of SO in white gold I need to discuss it with my SA


ohh yes thanks for pointing out the clasp i didn’t notice that. darn, this is seriously so gorgeous gahhh. my wardrobe is — no joke — 90% blues, so i was hoping this could be my replacement for an onyx 20, which i think is a little too harsh on me. i hope they produce the vendome porcelain in white gold again (are you listening vca gods? i’ll fly straight to paris just for that release!)

what are you thinking for white gold special orders? in my free time i like to think of possible special orders, definitely a dangerous hobby! right now i’m mulling over a chalcedony  rdn clip/mini rdn earrings, two butterfly wg/lapis earrings, and a magic chalcedony pendant.


----------



## Blinglover17

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> what are you thinking for white gold special orders? in my free time i like to think of possible special orders, definitely a dangerous hobby! right now i’m mulling over a chalcedony  rdn clip/mini rdn earrings, two butterfly wg/lapis earrings, and a magic chalcedony pendant.


The magic white gold chalcedony is now part of the permanent collection (just released in October along with some other new magic options)! That’ll save you some money in SO premiums to put towards something else! https://www.vancleefarpels.com/ca/e...0---magic-alhambra-long-necklace-1-motif.html


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Blinglover17 said:


> The magic white gold chalcedony is now part of the permanent collection (just released in October along with some other new magic options)! That’ll save you some money in SO premiums to put towards something else! https://www.vancleefarpels.com/ca/e...0---magic-alhambra-long-necklace-1-motif.html


haha I meant the short magic pendant (I prefer the short one to the long one for whatever wacky reason, even though I know the long one is much more versatile), but thank you for replying, very sweet of you


----------



## Blinglover17

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> haha I meant the short magic pendant (I prefer the short one to the long one for whatever wacky reason, even though I know the long one is much more versatile), but thank you for replying, very sweet of you


Ahhhh that makes sense!! Good luck and I hope they approve it for you!


----------



## ayshaa

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> ohh yes thanks for pointing out the clasp i didn’t notice that. darn, this is seriously so gorgeous gahhh. my wardrobe is — no joke — 90% blues, so i was hoping this could be my replacement for an onyx 20, which i think is a little too harsh on me. i hope they produce the vendome porcelain in white gold again (are you listening vca gods? i’ll fly straight to paris just for that release!)
> 
> what are you thinking for white gold special orders? in my free time i like to think of possible special orders, definitely a dangerous hobby! right now i’m mulling over a chalcedony  rdn clip/mini rdn earrings, two butterfly wg/lapis earrings, and a magic chalcedony pendant.



Ah if only that Vendome porcelain in white gold is available to purchase! It is super gorgeous! 
It would be very popular! But it did inspire me to try Blue Agate in WG. 

I love SO though despite the price tag that comes along with it
You really create your unique dream pieces until VCA decide to release it as a regular piece lol 
I am still upset about my GMOP Magic long necklace in RG  
I did SO it and then they just released it like that 1 year and half after!

My SO wishlist:

- Carnelian in WG, 5 motifs bracelet, Magic necklace and a ring
- Blue Agate in WG, 5 motifs bracelet, Magic necklace and a ring (thank you for the inspiration!) 
- Tiger eye Magic long necklace in YG

The Chalcedony in the short Magic motif would look amazing! I am crazy about Chalcedony right now!
I never thought I'll be loving it this much! I haven't worn white gold in over 15 years and now it is all
I think about  obsessed with VCA white gold pieces!


----------



## eliseypeesey

Hey everyone, I was wondering is there also a service fee to shorten bracelets? I’ve seen a price of 260$SGD for adjusting bracelets but surely that’s not the cost for shortening??


----------



## innerpeace85

ayshaa said:


> OMG this look so flawless!
> I would get it in a blink of an eye lol beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I never seen this color combo before! Can you share the video?


@ayshaa Thank you!! I purchased the magic pendant and cant wait for it to arrive!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

ayshaa said:


> Ah if only that Vendome porcelain in white gold is available to purchase! It is super gorgeous!
> It would be very popular! But it did inspire me to try Blue Agate in WG.
> 
> I love SO though despite the price tag that comes along with it
> You really create your unique dream pieces until VCA decide to release it as a regular piece lol
> I am still upset about my GMOP Magic long necklace in RG
> I did SO it and then they just released it like that 1 year and half after!
> 
> My SO wishlist:
> 
> - Carnelian in WG, 5 motifs bracelet, Magic necklace and a ring
> - Blue Agate in WG, 5 motifs bracelet, Magic necklace and a ring (thank you for the inspiration!)
> - Tiger eye Magic long necklace in YG
> 
> The Chalcedony in the short Magic motif would look amazing! I am crazy about Chalcedony right now!
> I never thought I'll be loving it this much! I haven't worn white gold in over 15 years and now it is all
> I think about  obsessed with VCA white gold pieces!


i love the idea of carnelian with wg! i think red with white metals is just so sexy and chic, very femme fatale. wearing red with white metals makes me feel powerful and on top of the world. love your ideas!


----------



## vcaaddict

Hi ladies, I’m new to the forum so I can’t post a separate thread, but I was wondering if anyone had the mini pave frivole earrings, small frivole earrings (non-pave), or large frivole earrings and could compare them. 

I’m also thinking about the frivole cuff and 5 flower bracelet, but I’m worried about scratches on the shiny petals, so if anyone has experience with those bracelets, it’d be very helpful if you could share.


----------



## DS2006

eliseypeesey said:


> Hey everyone, I was wondering is there also a service fee to shorten bracelets? I’ve seen a price of 260$SGD for adjusting bracelets but surely that’s not the cost for shortening??



In the US, adjusting size smaller or larger is free for the first 90 days. After that, there is a charge of $180 USD to do either.


----------



## DS2006

vcaaddict said:


> Hi ladies, I’m new to the forum so I can’t post a separate thread, but I was wondering if anyone had the mini pave frivole earrings, small frivole earrings (non-pave), or large frivole earrings and could compare them.
> 
> I’m also thinking about the frivole cuff and 5 flower bracelet, but I’m worried about scratches on the shiny petals, so if anyone has experience with those bracelets, it’d be very helpful if you could share.



Welcome!!! There are some Frivole earrings in the earring thread:






						Share your VCA earrings: Modeling and Collections
					

I spend a lot of time searching threads for pictures of people wearing earrings in order to get an idea of size and how they look on.  While that is the main purpose of the thread, please also feel free to post a shot of your VCA earring collection!  To start, here is a gorgeous photo of @surfer...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## 911snowball

vcaaddict, welcome from another VCA addict lol!  I don't quite have the earring combo you seek to compare, I have the small wg pave frivole and the large yg frivole. However, I do have the new frivole cuff bracelet and it is just stunning on.  I have not yet had any issues with scratches on the petals.  I wear this cuff alone and do not stack it with anything.  On my other wrist is my watch which balances it nicely.


----------



## BigAkoya

ayshaa said:


> Ah if only that Vendome porcelain in white gold is available to purchase! It is super gorgeous!
> It would be very popular! But it did inspire me to try Blue Agate in WG.
> 
> I love SO though despite the price tag that comes along with it
> You really create your unique dream pieces until VCA decide to release it as a regular piece lol
> I am still upset about my GMOP Magic long necklace in RG
> I did SO it and then they just released it like that 1 year and half after!
> 
> My SO wishlist:
> 
> - Carnelian in WG, 5 motifs bracelet, Magic necklace and a ring
> - Blue Agate in WG, 5 motifs bracelet, Magic necklace and a ring (thank you for the inspiration!)
> - Tiger eye Magic long necklace in YG
> 
> The Chalcedony in the short Magic motif would look amazing! I am crazy about Chalcedony right now!
> I never thought I'll be loving it this much! I haven't worn white gold in over 15 years and now it is all
> I think about  obsessed with VCA white gold pieces!


HI!  I am like you!  I was into YG before, but now... it's white metal for me!  Platinum or WG!  
I just started up VCA again two months ago to get WG pieces and purchased a WG MOP Alambra set (e.g. 20 motif, Vintage earrings, 5 motifs bracelet) and the Frivole BTF pave ring.  

I am looking at my next Alhambra set and am thinking Chalcedony like you.  I got inspired from a lovely TPFer who has a gorgeous WG arm stack, including a Chalcedony 5 motif bracelet.  

I had not thought of Carnelian or Blue Agate and did not see that on the SO list.  I thought WG was only available as a SO in limited stones (e.g. oynx, gray MOP, ...).  Is this  new that any stone is now available as a SO?  If yes... ooh... I may do the blue agate.  The blue agate and WG I think would be wonderful for summer.  

Also, if you have other SO WG pieces, please post photos if you are not shy (I'm more the shy type for posting photos).  Or please list the SO WG pieces you have for inspiration!  Thank you!


----------



## vcaaddict

DS2006 said:


> Welcome!!! There are some Frivole earrings in the earring thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Share your VCA earrings: Modeling and Collections
> 
> 
> I spend a lot of time searching threads for pictures of people wearing earrings in order to get an idea of size and how they look on.  While that is the main purpose of the thread, please also feel free to post a shot of your VCA earring collection!  To start, here is a gorgeous photo of @surfer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



Thank you!


----------



## vcaaddict

911snowball said:


> vcaaddict, welcome from another VCA addict lol!  I don't quite have the earring combo you seek to compare, I have the small wg pave frivole and the large yg frivole. However, I do have the new frivole cuff bracelet and it is just stunning on.  I have not yet had any issues with scratches on the petals.  I wear this cuff alone and do not stack it with anything.  On my other wrist is my watch which balances it nicely.


Do you have any pictures of your frivole cuff? (I understand if you don’t, I’m camera shy myself.) I think the small white gold pave frivole earrings are so stunning, but I think I’m going to go for the solid gold style for my first frivole earrings (probably won’t be last!). 

My current jewelry collection is mostly in white gold, and I love the clean, modern look of the frivole in white gold. I have black hair, so it really stands out and I think the polished white gold petals have an incredibly special shine to them. However, the frivoles in the yellow gold seem the most classic, and most “flower-like”. The large frivole is just a touch too large for me, yet the small is a little too small. I wish they made a medium size. Talk about first world problems!


----------



## ayshaa

innerpeace85 said:


> @ayshaa Thank you!! I purchased the magic pendant and cant wait for it to arrive!


Congratulations! It is such a beautiful vibrant color and I loved the straight lines 
Please share photos when you get it!


----------



## ayshaa

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> i love the idea of carnelian with wg! i think red with white metals is just so sexy and chic, very femme fatale. wearing red with white metals makes me feel powerful and on top of the world. love your ideas!


It is! I think it is a strong statement piece but a tad harsh lol 
though I do love the idea! I wouldn't mind paying premium to that! 



willeyi said:


> HI!  I am like you!  I was into YG before, but now... it's white metal for me!  Platinum or WG!
> I just started up VCA again two months ago to get WG pieces and purchased a WG MOP Alambra set (e.g. 20 motif, Vintage earrings, 5 motifs bracelet) and the Frivole BTF pave ring.
> 
> I am looking at my next Alhambra set and am thinking Chalcedony like you.  I got inspired from a lovely TPFer who has a gorgeous WG arm stack, including a Chalcedony 5 motif bracelet.
> 
> I had not thought of Carnelian or Blue Agate and did not see that on the SO list.  I thought WG was only available as a SO in limited stones (e.g. oynx, gray MOP, ...).  Is this  new that any stone is now available as a SO?  If yes... ooh... I may do the blue agate.  The blue agate and WG I think would be wonderful for summer.
> 
> Also, if you have other SO WG pieces, please post photos if you are not shy (I'm more the shy type for posting photos).  Or please list the SO WG pieces you have for inspiration!  Thank you!


Ohhh you should go for the Chalcedony! I've got it as a last VCA purchase of 2020  
I have purchased the beautiful magic long necklace in Chalcedony, a 5 motifs bracelet 
which I stack it with my JUC in WG and a perlee look alike bangle also in WG, I also wear
my WG vintage pave ring as a set! It just make me happy! I do love the YG of course but I think
WG is great for the winter season 

Some boutiques won't do it and some might actually agree to it! 
I have made a SO in Japan through a Very VIP client (who is my friend that ordered the pieces on my behalf) 
so sometime it works that way and sometime you are lucky and they actually agree and accept the combination that you want made.

My latest SO was a GMOP with WG and pave alternating 5 motifs bracelet, a Magic long necklace in WG with the GMOP
I wanted them as a set. My previous SO was a Magic long necklace in RG with the GMOP to match my bracelet too but
to be honest with you RG gave me anxiety lol I couldn't match it with handbags or any other jewelry pieces 
I might just stick to WG and YG for now! I am so tempted to SO a hammered set in WG but still thinking that I should
slow down a bit! I need to finish the sets I've got first then think about other colors/stones etc. 

When I receive my GMOP in WG SO I will post it here for sure


----------



## amywong1

Hi!

I am new on the VC bandwagon (I know..) and absolutely *love *the tiger eye vintage Alhambra.

However, I don’t know much about that stone as I focused most of my initial research on MOP (the grey MOP is also beautiful)! Can’t seem to find much on the tiger eye stone.

Anybody with the tiger eye? Thoughts on durability etc? 

Included a photo - love the darker stripes to contrast!


----------



## oranGetRee

eliseypeesey said:


> Hey everyone, I was wondering is there also a service fee to shorten bracelets? I’ve seen a price of 260$SGD for adjusting bracelets but surely that’s not the cost for shortening??



Adjustment requires a service fee once you past the 90 day mark or have previously made an adjustment. They will return to you the unused links.


----------



## nicole0612

amywong1 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am new on the VC bandwagon (I know..) and absolutely *love *the tiger eye vintage Alhambra.
> 
> However, I don’t know much about that stone as I focused most of my initial research on MOP (the grey MOP is also beautiful)! Can’t seem to find much on the tiger eye stone.
> 
> Anybody with the tiger eye? Thoughts on durability etc?
> 
> Included a photo - love the darker stripes to contrast!
> View attachment 4929522


This stone is also on my wishlist. I love stones with striations, but malachite is too delicate for me and VCA WG does not work for my complexion (r/o chalcedony). Tiger’s Eye is considered one of the more durable stones per my SA. She is honest, she told me no on the malachite since she knows I live in a rainy climate.


----------



## ayshaa

amywong1 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am new on the VC bandwagon (I know..) and absolutely *love *the tiger eye vintage Alhambra.
> 
> However, I don’t know much about that stone as I focused most of my initial research on MOP (the grey MOP is also beautiful)! Can’t seem to find much on the tiger eye stone.
> 
> Anybody with the tiger eye? Thoughts on durability etc?
> 
> Included a photo - love the darker stripes to contrast!
> View attachment 4929522


What a beautiful necklace! 
I love it when there is a contrast in the stones!

Tiger eye stones always make me happy to wear or look at! 
As for durability it is a hard stone as I've heard, 
the wear and tear is a lot better than the Malachite stone.


----------



## nycmamaofone

amywong1 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am new on the VC bandwagon (I know..) and absolutely *love *the tiger eye vintage Alhambra.
> 
> However, I don’t know much about that stone as I focused most of my initial research on MOP (the grey MOP is also beautiful)! Can’t seem to find much on the tiger eye stone.
> 
> Anybody with the tiger eye? Thoughts on durability etc?
> 
> Included a photo - love the darker stripes to contrast!
> View attachment 4929522


All I can say is the tiger’s eye was made for you! It looks stunning on. I’ve also been eyeing the butterfly tiger’s eye pendant and BTF ring.


----------



## amywong1

nicole0612 said:


> This stone is also on my wishlist. I love stones with striations, but malachite is too delicate for me and VCA WG does not work for my complexion (r/o chalcedony). Tiger’s Eye is considered one of the more durable stones per my SA. She is honest, she told me no on the malachite since she knows I live in a rainy climate.


That’s good to hear! I know Onyx is the most durable but it doesn’t change with light like the MOP/tiger eye which is what I love! I think that’s the one I’ll choose  I’ve heard a lot about air gaps between metal and stone as well? Any thoughts on that?


----------



## amywong1

ayshaa said:


> What a beautiful necklace!
> I love it when there is a contrast in the stones!
> 
> Tiger eye stones always make me happy to wear or look at!
> As for durability it is a hard stone as I've heard,
> the wear and tear is a lot better than the Malachite stone.


You have all convinced me! It is rather beautiful, I tried on another one which had less contrasting colours and was much more uniformed in colour. Felt that was too gold/yellow on me. Went in looking for the grey MOP with rose gold chain but came out loving the tiger eye!


----------



## amywong1

nycmamaofone said:


> All I can say is the tiger’s eye was made for you! It looks stunning on. I’ve also been eyeing the butterfly tiger’s eye pendant and BTF ring.


Thank you! It is a stunning piece, but very dependent on the striations that you get on the pieces though. Tried on another one which was more uniformed in colour (more gold) and felt like it washes out!

Those are beautiful as well! Tried them out but felt that I should go classic with my first piece ☺️


----------



## hhw

amywong1 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am new on the VC bandwagon (I know..) and absolutely *love *the tiger eye vintage Alhambra.
> 
> However, I don’t know much about that stone as I focused most of my initial research on MOP (the grey MOP is also beautiful)! Can’t seem to find much on the tiger eye stone.
> 
> Anybody with the tiger eye? Thoughts on durability etc?
> 
> Included a photo - love the darker stripes to contrast!
> View attachment 4929522


Stunning!


----------



## DS2006

amywong1 said:


> That’s good to hear! I know Onyx is the most durable but it doesn’t change with light like the MOP/tiger eye which is what I love! I think that’s the one I’ll choose  I’ve heard a lot about air gaps between metal and stone as well? Any thoughts on that?


I think most of the gaps are seen when the motifs are held up to a light source and you really can't see it otherwise. I have heard of mother of pearl being affected by water and shrinking, which is a good reason not to get MOP wet! I just look at my pieces when I get them, and I do not hold them up to the light. As long as there are no visible gaps otherwise, I am happy with the piece. I have seen some very old Alhambra that had this problem, though.


----------



## nicole0612

amywong1 said:


> That’s good to hear! I know Onyx is the most durable but it doesn’t change with light like the MOP/tiger eye which is what I love! I think that’s the one I’ll choose  I’ve heard a lot about air gaps between metal and stone as well? Any thoughts on that?





DS2006 said:


> I think most of the gaps are seen when the motifs are held up to a light source and you really can't see it otherwise. I have heard of mother of pearl being affected by water and shrinking, which is a good reason not to get MOP wet! I just look at my pieces when I get them, and I do not hold them up to the light. As long as there are no visible gaps otherwise, I am happy with the piece. I have seen some very old Alhambra that had this problem, though.



I am glad that you decided to get it. DS 2006 has good advice. Regarding the air gaps, there are two elements. One is how well the motif is cut to match the metal frame, you can check that when you purchase it by holding it up to the light. This seems to be more of an issue with newer pieces, I never had this issue in the past. The second factor is stone shrinkage with more delicate/softer stones, when exposed to moisture they can contract which creates gaps as well.Tiger’s eye should not be at high risk for this since it is not a softer stone.


----------



## oranGetRee

This is really random... what do you all ladies think about the folie Des pres ring? 

It is super pricey. I am not sure if there are similar romantic rings from other brands that are less expensive or is this ring so unique that it is worth the price?









						Folie des prés ring - VCARP05700 - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Folie des prés ring. Rhodium plated 18K white gold, sapphires, diamonds.




					www.vancleefarpels.com


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

oranGetRee said:


> This is really random... what do you all ladies think about the folie Des pres ring?
> 
> It is super pricey. I am not sure if there are similar romantic rings from other brands that are less expensive or is this ring so unique that it is worth the price?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Folie des prés ring - VCARP05700 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Folie des prés ring. Rhodium plated 18K white gold, sapphires, diamonds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com



Well, to me it looks like a million similar rings but with a huge price point ...the quality of stones and craftmanship must be great, but I personally would order a similar design elsewhere for much cheaper.

What made you think of it?


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

oranGetRee said:


> This is really random... what do you all ladies think about the folie Des pres ring?
> 
> It is super pricey. I am not sure if there are similar romantic rings from other brands that are less expensive or is this ring so unique that it is worth the price?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Folie des prés ring - VCARP05700 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Folie des prés ring. Rhodium plated 18K white gold, sapphires, diamonds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com


i love this collection, especially the earrings. it is definitely very very pricey and i’m sure you could commission something similar for less, but i think vca gives it a really special energy, i suppose. i love the youthful, graceful, and free spirit of this collection and i think it could honestly be dressed up or down.


----------



## Yoshi1296

oranGetRee said:


> This is really random... what do you all ladies think about the folie Des pres ring?
> 
> It is super pricey. I am not sure if there are similar romantic rings from other brands that are less expensive or is this ring so unique that it is worth the price?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Folie des prés ring - VCARP05700 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Folie des prés ring. Rhodium plated 18K white gold, sapphires, diamonds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com



Honestly I think this collection is stunning. I do agree it is super expensive, and I'm sure you can commission it for much cheaper. But, with the hefty VCA price you do pay for impeccable quality and service. I also think that since it is stamped VCA, it may hold its value better than an unbranded copy, which is nice to know.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Does anyone pair the regular JUC bracelet with the signature perlee? I know they are different vibes but I love them both and am considering getting the signature perlee to stack with my JUC. Wear what you love, right ?


----------



## innerpeace85

shopmycloset_lk said:


> Does anyone pair the regular JUC bracelet with the signature perlee? I know they are different vibes but I love them both and am considering getting the signature perlee to stack with my JUC. Wear what you love, right ?


I would love to see a pic as well.


----------



## Frivole88

Hi everyone, I just purchased my second vca bracelet. All its four clover motif looks good, very minimal air gaps except this one I'm holding against the light. The stock in boutique is very low, they only have 2 left and I chose this over the other that has more noticeably air gaps. What do you guys think? Should I return this and wait for another batch but I know there's no assurance if I would get a better one or should I just settle for this bracelet with one "faulty" clover? TIA.


----------



## DS2006

kristinlorraine said:


> Hi everyone, I just purchased my second vca bracelet. All the four clover motifs look good, very minimal air gaps except this one piece. The stock in boutique is very low and I chose this over the other onyx bracelet that has more noticeably air gaps. What do you guys think? Should I return this and wait for another batch but I know there's no assurance I would get a better one or should I settle for this bracelet with just one "faulty" clover? TIA
> 
> View attachment 4931440



That's so odd that only one motif has the problem! If you can see it without holding it up to the light in normal viewing conditions, I'd return it.


----------



## Frivole88

DS2006 said:


> That's so odd that only one motif has the problem! If you can see it without holding it up to the light in normal viewing conditions, I'd return it.



thanks for the reply. the other 4 motifs has air gaps as well but very minimal, unnoticeable compared to this one. i'm thinking of exchanging but what if the other batch will have air gaps as well. i also read here that it is a lot common now for new batches to have gaps. so i think it might be useless to return if I would just end up with another bracelet with air gaps. at least this bracelet has only one noticeable gap or maybe i'm just trying to convince myself to feel better. lol. i'm so torn.


----------



## lynne_ross

kristinlorraine said:


> Hi everyone, I just purchased my second vca bracelet. All its four clover motif looks good, very minimal air gaps except this one I'm holding against the light. The stock in boutique is very low, they only have 2 left and I chose this over the other that has more noticeably air gaps. What do you guys think? Should I return this and wait for another batch but I know there's no assurance if I would get a better one or should I just settle for this bracelet with one "faulty" clover? TIA.
> 
> View attachment 4931440


Can you see it when it is worn? If so and it bothers you I would exchange it since more stock will come in and your SA can search for suitable piece. I have a lapis bracelet with sizeable gaps, but it doesn’t bother me at all. Man made jewellery and I can not see gaps well when bracelet is worn and far from my eyes.


----------



## beansbeans

kristinlorraine said:


> thanks for the reply. the other 4 motifs has air gaps as well but very minimal, unnoticeable compared to this one. i'm thinking of exchanging but what if the other batch will also have air gaps. i also read here that it is common now for new batches to have gaps. so i think it might be useless to return if I would end up with air gaps or even worse. at least this bracelet has only one noticeable air gap or maybe i'm just trying to convince myself to feel better. lol. i'm so torn.



With these larger gaps, you can check if the clover is loose and can slide up/down inside the frame. And even so, I haven't read about anyone losing a clover so you're probably ok.


----------



## Frivole88

lynne_ross said:


> Can you see it when it is worn? If so and it bothers you I would exchange it since more stock will come in and your SA can search for suitable piece. I have a lapis bracelet with sizeable gaps, but it doesn’t bother me at all. Man made jewellery and I can not see gaps well when bracelet is worn and far from my eyes.



It's not noticeable when worn on my wrist. But I can see the gaps a bit when I held it on a light-colored background or through a bright light.


----------



## Frivole88

beansbeans said:


> With these larger gaps, you can check if the clover is loose and can slide up/down inside the frame. And even so, I haven't read about anyone losing a clover so you're probably ok.



the clover is secured tightly albeit the gaps. it's not moving or shaking. and this is the only motif that has a significant air gap.


----------



## DS2006

kristinlorraine said:


> It's not noticeable when worn on my wrist. But I can see the gaps a bit when I held it on a light-colored background or through a bright light.



In that case I might not worry about it. I cannot see gaps with my stone bracelet when wearing which is how I would normally see them.  You can always ask your SA to see if they have others to compare, but you are right, that may be common. I just don't hold mine up to the light!


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

kristinlorraine said:


> Hi everyone, I just purchased my second vca bracelet. All its four clover motif looks good, very minimal air gaps except this one I'm holding against the light. The stock in boutique is very low, they only have 2 left and I chose this over the other that has more noticeably air gaps. What do you guys think? Should I return this and wait for another batch but I know there's no assurance if I would get a better one or should I just settle for this bracelet with one "faulty" clover? TIA.
> 
> View attachment 4931440



Those gaps seem really big...I personally would exchange, as I would be really annoyed by it. Value of an item with such faults seems questionable to me tbh


----------



## Frivole88

DS2006 said:


> In that case I might not worry about it. I cannot see gaps with my stone bracelet when wearing which is how I would normally see them.  You can always ask your SA to see if they have others to compare, but you are right, that may be common. I just don't hold mine up to the light!



thanks for the advice. i'm thinking of replacing or stacking with guilloche but I read somewhere here that guilloche does patina overtime or the shininess fade over time. i wonder if it is true.


----------



## 880

@shopmycloset_lk, @innerpeace, there was a p


innerpeace85 said:


> I would love to see a pic as well.


i think there are pictures on TOF with the small JUC


----------



## alissanb

Can anyone please share any care tips for cleaning dust from guilloche? I’ve noticed that dust accumulates easily. Thank you in advance!


----------



## crimsonmommabear

Hi ladies, I have insufficient privileges to post here since I’m a new member but I was hoping I could post a new thread because I’m trying to get some opinions on what to buy for my daughter WHO GOT INTO HARVARD!!!! Acceptances came out today and we are so beyond proud of her, she is so hard working and deserving and I really just want to get her something extra special that she can look fondly upon later on in life. I want to give her a special piece that will stay with her forever.

My daughter is 17 right now. She won’t be bringing whatever piece I end up buying for her to college (don’t want her to lose it). Her favorite colors are blue and she prefers white gold, but she does wear a little yellow gold. She has a simple, feminine style. She currently has an assortment of random fashion jewelry, a chalcedony 5 motif bracelet, and the 2019 holiday pendant. Our budget is 10-20k.

I’m thinking about

- A chalcedony 10 or 20 motif, to go with her bracelet, but i’m worried this may be too mature for her.
- Lotus or pave frivole earrings, but that might be too blingy
- Carnelian rose de noel (red for Harvard crimson!), because she actually loves brooches, odd for her age
- An Hermès fine jewelry piece (something with an H for Harvard perhaps?)
I would love to hear any ideas or thoughts you ladies have.

I’m just so incredibly proud of her, throughout high school and her whole life she’s been working her butt off for this. This is definitely an over the top gift, but this is for a once in a lifetime achievement so I really do think it’s worth the expense.


----------



## nycmamaofone

crimsonmommabear said:


> Hi ladies, I have insufficient privileges to post here since I’m a new member but I was hoping I could post a new thread because I’m trying to get some opinions on what to buy for my daughter WHO GOT INTO HARVARD!!!! Acceptances came out today and we are so beyond proud of her, she is so hard working and deserving and I really just want to get her something extra special that she can look fondly upon later on in life. I want to give her a special piece that will stay with her forever.
> 
> My daughter is 17 right now. She won’t be bringing whatever piece I end up buying for her to college (don’t want her to lose it). Her favorite colors are blue and she prefers white gold, but she does wear a little yellow gold. She has a simple, feminine style. She currently has an assortment of random fashion jewelry, a chalcedony 5 motif bracelet, and the 2019 holiday pendant. Our budget is 10-20k.
> 
> I’m thinking about
> 
> - A chalcedony 10 or 20 motif, to go with her bracelet, but i’m worried this may be too mature for her.
> - Lotus or pave frivole earrings, but that might be too blingy
> - Carnelian rose de noel (red for Harvard crimson!), because she actually loves brooches, odd for her age
> - An Hermès fine jewelry piece (something with an H for Harvard perhaps?)
> I would love to hear any ideas or thoughts you ladies have.
> 
> I’m just so incredibly proud of her, throughout high school and her whole life she’s been working her butt off for this. This is definitely an over the top gift, but this is for a once in a lifetime achievement so I really do think it’s worth the expense.


Congratulations! What an achievement! Why not get her a Cartier Love bracelet to tell her how much you love her or a JUC bracelet with diamonds as a way of saying she “nailed it” and worked hard?


----------



## lynne_ross

crimsonmommabear said:


> Hi ladies, I have insufficient privileges to post here since I’m a new member but I was hoping I could post a new thread because I’m trying to get some opinions on what to buy for my daughter WHO GOT INTO HARVARD!!!! Acceptances came out today and we are so beyond proud of her, she is so hard working and deserving and I really just want to get her something extra special that she can look fondly upon later on in life. I want to give her a special piece that will stay with her forever.
> 
> My daughter is 17 right now. She won’t be bringing whatever piece I end up buying for her to college (don’t want her to lose it). Her favorite colors are blue and she prefers white gold, but she does wear a little yellow gold. She has a simple, feminine style. She currently has an assortment of random fashion jewelry, a chalcedony 5 motif bracelet, and the 2019 holiday pendant. Our budget is 10-20k.
> 
> I’m thinking about
> 
> - A chalcedony 10 or 20 motif, to go with her bracelet, but i’m worried this may be too mature for her.
> - Lotus or pave frivole earrings, but that might be too blingy
> - Carnelian rose de noel (red for Harvard crimson!), because she actually loves brooches, odd for her age
> - An Hermès fine jewelry piece (something with an H for Harvard perhaps?)
> I would love to hear any ideas or thoughts you ladies have.
> 
> I’m just so incredibly proud of her, throughout high school and her whole life she’s been working her butt off for this. This is definitely an over the top gift, but this is for a once in a lifetime achievement so I really do think it’s worth the expense.


Aww! Congratulations to your daughter. Given her love for wg and your budget I would get the pave wg vintage Alhambra earrings. They are casual but dressy, so she can wear them at a young age and as she starts her career and will go with current pieces. They act as diamond studs. 
I am not a fan of Hermes jewellery, so not helpful there.


----------



## lynne_ross

nycmamaofone said:


> Congratulations! What an achievement! Why not get her a Cartier Love bracelet to tell her how much you love her or a JUC bracelet with diamonds as a way of saying she “nailed it” and worked hard?


Oh love these suggestions too. Lol at nailed it.


----------



## gagabag

nycmamaofone said:


> Congratulations! What an achievement! Why not get her a Cartier Love bracelet to tell her how much you love her or a JUC bracelet with diamonds as a way of saying she “nailed it” and worked hard?


I second this! @crimsonmommabear 
My mum gifted me a WG love bangle with 4 diamonds when I graduated med school. Then my dad gave me a YG when I got my specialty letters. I’ve been wearing these two everyday and felt their presence with me all the time! Now if it really has to be VCA, I vote for pave perlee earrings in WG - understated, youthful and elegant. Congrats to you and your daughter!


----------



## ItsPurseonal

crimsonmommabear said:


> Hi ladies, I have insufficient privileges to post here since I’m a new member but I was hoping I could post a new thread because I’m trying to get some opinions on what to buy for my daughter WHO GOT INTO HARVARD!!!! Acceptances came out today and we are so beyond proud of her, she is so hard working and deserving and I really just want to get her something extra special that she can look fondly upon later on in life. I want to give her a special piece that will stay with her forever.
> 
> My daughter is 17 right now. She won’t be bringing whatever piece I end up buying for her to college (don’t want her to lose it). Her favorite colors are blue and she prefers white gold, but she does wear a little yellow gold. She has a simple, feminine style. She currently has an assortment of random fashion jewelry, a chalcedony 5 motif bracelet, and the 2019 holiday pendant. Our budget is 10-20k.
> 
> I’m thinking about
> 
> - A chalcedony 10 or 20 motif, to go with her bracelet, but i’m worried this may be too mature for her.
> - Lotus or pave frivole earrings, but that might be too blingy
> - Carnelian rose de noel (red for Harvard crimson!), because she actually loves brooches, odd for her age
> - An Hermès fine jewelry piece (something with an H for Harvard perhaps?)
> I would love to hear any ideas or thoughts you ladies have.
> 
> I’m just so incredibly proud of her, throughout high school and her whole life she’s been working her butt off for this. This is definitely an over the top gift, but this is for a once in a lifetime achievement so I really do think it’s worth the expense.



Wow! Congratulations to your daughter, what an achievement! I love the idea of a love bracelet! Symbolic, hard to lose, and 
classic  

Just another idea: my parents gifted me $10k to start an investment account when I graduated high school. Definitely less sexy than jewelry, but I was able to watch that money grow as I went through college and afterwards. I think it was a great lesson in saving money, and gave me some extra cushion in case I wanted to travel after college, etc. Maybe you are already planning to do something like this, but I would definitely suggest going the route of jewelry + money to start investing.  Congratulations again to your daughter!


----------



## innerpeace85

nycmamaofone said:


> Congratulations! What an achievement! Why not get her a Cartier Love bracelet to tell her how much you love her or a JUC bracelet with diamonds as a way of saying she “nailed it” and worked hard?


Love the idea of JUC!


----------



## DS2006

crimsonmommabear said:


> Hi ladies, I have insufficient privileges to post here since I’m a new member but I was hoping I could post a new thread because I’m trying to get some opinions on what to buy for my daughter WHO GOT INTO HARVARD!!!! Acceptances came out today and we are so beyond proud of her, she is so hard working and deserving and I really just want to get her something extra special that she can look fondly upon later on in life. I want to give her a special piece that will stay with her forever.
> 
> My daughter is 17 right now. She won’t be bringing whatever piece I end up buying for her to college (don’t want her to lose it). Her favorite colors are blue and she prefers white gold, but she does wear a little yellow gold. She has a simple, feminine style. She currently has an assortment of random fashion jewelry, a chalcedony 5 motif bracelet, and the 2019 holiday pendant. Our budget is 10-20k.
> 
> I’m thinking about
> 
> - A chalcedony 10 or 20 motif, to go with her bracelet, but i’m worried this may be too mature for her.
> - Lotus or pave frivole earrings, but that might be too blingy
> - Carnelian rose de noel (red for Harvard crimson!), because she actually loves brooches, odd for her age
> - An Hermès fine jewelry piece (something with an H for Harvard perhaps?)
> I would love to hear any ideas or thoughts you ladies have.
> 
> I’m just so incredibly proud of her, throughout high school and her whole life she’s been working her butt off for this. This is definitely an over the top gift, but this is for a once in a lifetime achievement so I really do think it’s worth the expense.



My first choice would be a classic such as the pave vintage Alhambra earrings or pendant. I think they'd be more wearable for her than Lotus or pave Frivole being so young. Either could also be worn with her chalcedony bracelet.  Or for red, you could do the carnelian vintage Alhambra earrings and bracelet (or pendant and bracelet).  That is an incredible achievement, and I know you must be so very proud of her!


----------



## marbella8

Notorious Pink said:


> funny that you bring this up. I think it depends on the specific combo. I do agree with you that a perlee with a stack of loves probably won’t work. it definitely needs to be balanced and I agree you shouldn’t wear the perlee 24/7. Here is my perlee with my love. Deciding whether the add the single row pave perlee or the small pave love.
> 
> View attachment 4912441



I know this may not be what you want to hear, but I think your stack looks great as it is. The love’s asymmetry looks great with your Perlee. I wouldn’t spend on another bracelet (save it for the piggy bank for the Liane necklace you want, lol), but if you really wanted to, I’d get the small-pave Love in white gold to wear on the other side of your Perlee, so it’ll match on the other side. I say this as someone who is not a fan of the Love bracelet in general, and prefer all the Perlee line to the Love line, lol.


----------



## Yoshi1296

crimsonmommabear said:


> Hi ladies, I have insufficient privileges to post here since I’m a new member but I was hoping I could post a new thread because I’m trying to get some opinions on what to buy for my daughter WHO GOT INTO HARVARD!!!! Acceptances came out today and we are so beyond proud of her, she is so hard working and deserving and I really just want to get her something extra special that she can look fondly upon later on in life. I want to give her a special piece that will stay with her forever.
> 
> My daughter is 17 right now. She won’t be bringing whatever piece I end up buying for her to college (don’t want her to lose it). Her favorite colors are blue and she prefers white gold, but she does wear a little yellow gold. She has a simple, feminine style. She currently has an assortment of random fashion jewelry, a chalcedony 5 motif bracelet, and the 2019 holiday pendant. Our budget is 10-20k.
> 
> I’m thinking about
> 
> - A chalcedony 10 or 20 motif, to go with her bracelet, but i’m worried this may be too mature for her.
> - Lotus or pave frivole earrings, but that might be too blingy
> - Carnelian rose de noel (red for Harvard crimson!), because she actually loves brooches, odd for her age
> - An Hermès fine jewelry piece (something with an H for Harvard perhaps?)
> I would love to hear any ideas or thoughts you ladies have.
> 
> I’m just so incredibly proud of her, throughout high school and her whole life she’s been working her butt off for this. This is definitely an over the top gift, but this is for a once in a lifetime achievement so I really do think it’s worth the expense.



Congrats to your daughter! I vote for the carnelian rose de noel, although I really prefer the blue lapis one...something about the blue is just incredible!



shopmycloset_lk said:


> Wow! Congratulations to your daughter, what an achievement! I love the idea of a love bracelet! Symbolic, hard to lose, and
> classic
> 
> Just another idea: my parents gifted me $10k to start an investment account when I graduated high school. Definitely less sexy than jewelry, but I was able to watch that money grow as I went through college and afterwards. I think it was a great lesson in saving money, and gave me some extra cushion in case I wanted to travel after college, etc. Maybe you are already planning to do something like this, but I would definitely suggest going the route of jewelry + money to start investing.  Congratulations again to your daughter!



My parents did something similar when I graduated college actually! I really liked that idea and I plan to do it for my kids too.


----------



## Chanbal

kristinlorraine said:


> Hi everyone, I just purchased my second vca bracelet. All its four clover motif looks good, very minimal air gaps except this one I'm holding against the light. The stock in boutique is very low, they only have 2 left and I chose this over the other that has more noticeably air gaps. What do you guys think? Should I return this and wait for another batch but I know there's no assurance if I would get a better one or should I just settle for this bracelet with one "faulty" clover? TIA.
> 
> View attachment 4931440


I would return and wait for a replacement.


----------



## 880

crimsonmommabear said:


> Hi ladies, I have insufficient privileges to post here since I’m a new member but I was hoping I could post a new thread because I’m trying to get some opinions on what to buy for my daughter WHO GOT INTO HARVARD!!!! Acceptances came out today and we are so beyond proud of her, she is so hard working and deserving and I really just want to get her something extra special that she can look fondly upon later on in life. I want to give her a special piece that will stay with her forever.
> 
> My daughter is 17 right now. She won’t be bringing whatever piece I end up buying for her to college (don’t want her to lose it). Her favorite colors are blue and she prefers white gold, but she does wear a little yellow gold. She has a simple, feminine style. She currently has an assortment of random fashion jewelry, a chalcedony 5 motif bracelet, and the 2019 holiday pendant. Our budget is 10-20k.
> 
> I’m thinking about
> 
> - A chalcedony 10 or 20 motif, to go with her bracelet, but i’m worried this may be too mature for her.
> - Lotus or pave frivole earrings, but that might be too blingy
> - Carnelian rose de noel (red for Harvard crimson!), because she actually loves brooches, odd for her age
> - An Hermès fine jewelry piece (something with an H for Harvard perhaps?)
> I would love to hear any ideas or thoughts you ladies have.
> 
> I’m just so incredibly proud of her, throughout high school and her whole life she’s been working her butt off for this. This is definitely an over the top gift, but this is for a once in a lifetime achievement so I really do think it’s worth the expense.


Congrats on her achievement! In the age of covid, I hope she gets to go to Cambridge in person as the Harvard Yard and the house system is so important.  How about a six motif necklace in carnelian and tigers eye? I think it’s more fun than the ten or twenty motif! And, i think it’s a piece that you will treasure as you get older. Barring that, how about a rolex or Cartier watch? so happy for you and of course for your DD!


----------



## Chanbal

crimsonmommabear said:


> Hi ladies, I have insufficient privileges to post here since I’m a new member but I was hoping I could post a new thread because I’m trying to get some opinions on what to buy for my daughter WHO GOT INTO HARVARD!!!! Acceptances came out today and we are so beyond proud of her, she is so hard working and deserving and I really just want to get her something extra special that she can look fondly upon later on in life. I want to give her a special piece that will stay with her forever.
> 
> My daughter is 17 right now. She won’t be bringing whatever piece I end up buying for her to college (don’t want her to lose it). Her favorite colors are blue and she prefers white gold, but she does wear a little yellow gold. She has a simple, feminine style. She currently has an assortment of random fashion jewelry, a chalcedony 5 motif bracelet, and the 2019 holiday pendant. Our budget is 10-20k.
> 
> I’m thinking about
> 
> - A chalcedony 10 or 20 motif, to go with her bracelet, but i’m worried this may be too mature for her.
> - Lotus or pave frivole earrings, but that might be too blingy
> - Carnelian rose de noel (red for Harvard crimson!), because she actually loves brooches, odd for her age
> - An Hermès fine jewelry piece (something with an H for Harvard perhaps?)
> I would love to hear any ideas or thoughts you ladies have.
> 
> I’m just so incredibly proud of her, throughout high school and her whole life she’s been working her butt off for this. This is definitely an over the top gift, but this is for a once in a lifetime achievement so I really do think it’s worth the expense.


First congratulations, Harvard is an amazing school and living in Cambridge is phenomenal!

I'm in a very minority here, but I would leave the 'heavier' jewelry pieces (e.g. 20 motif) for her college graduation celebration. I would buy her pieces that she could wear when on campus.  A VCA pendant, a Cartier watch or a love bracelet are fun options imo. You could perhaps add a Chanel brooch, since she likes brooches. In addition, you could make a deposit into her bank account that she could use later towards the purchase of her own home.


----------



## crimsonmommabear

Hi ladies, I'm back. It's been pretty hectic in our household with this exciting news and getting ready for the holidays (calls to the family just got a whole lot braggier). Thank you SO MUCH for all of your suggestions and kind wishes!



nycmamaofone said:


> Congratulations! What an achievement! Why not get her a Cartier Love bracelet to tell her how much you love her or a JUC bracelet with diamonds as a way of saying she “nailed it” and worked hard?



The nailed it idea is so cute, thank you! 



lynne_ross said:


> Aww! Congratulations to your daughter. Given her love for wg and your budget I would get the pave wg vintage Alhambra earrings. They are casual but dressy, so she can wear them at a young age and as she starts her career and will go with current pieces. They act as diamond studs.
> I am not a fan of Hermes jewellery, so not helpful there.



Good idea! I think I might have been a little too literal with the idea of H fine jewelry in my excitement LOL! 



gagabag said:


> I second this! @crimsonmommabear
> My mum gifted me a WG love bangle with 4 diamonds when I graduated med school. Then my dad gave me a YG when I got my specialty letters. I’ve been wearing these two everyday and felt their presence with me all the time! Now if it really has to be VCA, I vote for pave perlee earrings in WG - understated, youthful and elegant. Congrats to you and your daughter!



Thank you for the suggestion and the kind wishes!



shopmycloset_lk said:


> Wow! Congratulations to your daughter, what an achievement! I love the idea of a love bracelet! Symbolic, hard to lose, and
> classic
> 
> Just another idea: my parents gifted me $10k to start an investment account when I graduated high school. Definitely less sexy than jewelry, but I was able to watch that money grow as I went through college and afterwards. I think it was a great lesson in saving money, and gave me some extra cushion in case I wanted to travel after college, etc. Maybe you are already planning to do something like this, but I would definitely suggest going the route of jewelry + money to start investing.  Congratulations again to your daughter!



I think the love is a great idea, but my daughter is super under the radar, or at least as understated as teens can get, so she doesn't like loves because she gets uncomfortable having it recognized. Originally, we were planning on sending her off on a trip throughout Europe with two of her best friends with a nice budget to buy something for herself there to have that wonderful experience as well, but obviously that's can't happen this summer. 



DS2006 said:


> My first choice would be a classic such as the pave vintage Alhambra earrings or pendant. I think they'd be more wearable for her than Lotus or pave Frivole being so young. Either could also be worn with her chalcedony bracelet.  Or for red, you could do the carnelian vintage Alhambra earrings and bracelet (or pendant and bracelet).  That is an incredible achievement, and I know you must be so very proud of her!



Thank you! You're right, the lotus or pave frivole is just a little much right now. I trust her to be responsible with them, but still. I think I'll save that for a graduation gift or sometime when she enters the workforce, so she has nice earrings for fancy occasions. 



Yoshi1296 said:


> Congrats to your daughter! I vote for the carnelian rose de noel, although I really prefer the blue lapis one...something about the blue is just incredible!
> 
> 
> 
> My parents did something similar when I graduated college actually! I really liked that idea and I plan to do it for my kids too.



The lapis brooch is gorgeous too! I saw the new mini lapis rose de noel and thought it was so cute, I was really tempted to get it for her except it couldn't be used as a pin which was disappointing. 



880 said:


> Congrats on her achievement! In the age of covid, I hope she gets to go to Cambridge in person as the Harvard Yard and the house system is so important.  How about a six motif necklace in carnelian and tigers eye? I think it’s more fun than the ten or twenty motif! And, i think it’s a piece that you will treasure as you get older. Barring that, how about a rolex or Cartier watch? so happy for you and of course for your DD!



Yes, the campus experience is just irreplaceable. She really fell in love with Harvard and decided to EA there after she went there for a debate tournament and got to wander around the campus and such. A watch is a good idea, it feels like the perfect signifier of a transition into adulthood!



Chanbal said:


> First congratulations, Harvard is an amazing school and living in Cambridge is phenomenal!
> 
> I'm in a very minority here, but I would leave the 'heavier' jewelry pieces (e.g. 20 motif) for her college graduation celebration. I would buy her pieces that she could wear when on campus.  A VCA pendant, a Cartier watch or a love bracelet are fun options imo. You could perhaps add a Chanel brooch, since she likes brooches. In addition, you could make a deposit into her bank account that she could use later towards the purchase of her own home.



You definitely have a point, but I don't think we'd be comfortable with her bringing any type of expensive jewelry to campus. My daughter isn't planning on bringing anything too expensive either, at least for freshmen year because she'll have a roommate. 

All great ideas ladies, thank you! I came here to narrow down my list, and I've ended up with so many more ideas!


----------



## oranGetRee

I tried on 2 rings yesterday at the boutique. Can I have your feedback on which ring you think looks better on me? Frivole or Two Butterfly? Or should I save up for bigger ticket items like the perlee clover?

Both my SA and I couldn’t decide which looks better. 

Thank you!


----------



## Chanbal

oranGetRee said:


> I tried on 2 rings yesterday at the boutique. Can I have your feedback on which ring you think looks better on me? Frivole or Two Butterfly? Or should I save up for bigger ticket items like the perlee clover?
> 
> Both my SA and I couldn’t decide which looks better.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4935484
> View attachment 4935485


Prefer the Two Butterfly ring on you, but both rings are beautiful.


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

oranGetRee said:


> I tried on 2 rings yesterday at the boutique. Can I have your feedback on which ring you think looks better on me? Frivole or Two Butterfly? Or should I save up for bigger ticket items like the perlee clover?
> 
> Both my SA and I couldn’t decide which looks better.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4935484
> View attachment 4935485



Wow, Frivole is gorgeous. I like how it’s less “flat”


----------



## Violet Bleu

oranGetRee said:


> I tried on 2 rings yesterday at the boutique. Can I have your feedback on which ring you think looks better on me? Frivole or Two Butterfly? Or should I save up for bigger ticket items like the perlee clover?
> 
> Both my SA and I couldn’t decide which looks better.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4935484
> View attachment 4935485


I love the Frivole on you because it pops a little more!


----------



## nycmamaofone

oranGetRee said:


> I tried on 2 rings yesterday at the boutique. Can I have your feedback on which ring you think looks better on me? Frivole or Two Butterfly? Or should I save up for bigger ticket items like the perlee clover?
> 
> Both my SA and I couldn’t decide which looks better.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4935484
> View attachment 4935485


Frivole looks better in my opinion. I don’t like how the butterfly is so tilted.


----------



## 911snowball

I agree with the others above that the frivole looks just lovely on your hand.   However, the perlee clover bracelet would look even better and you are close, just save a bit more.  It will be worth the wait!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

oranGetRee said:


> I tried on 2 rings yesterday at the boutique. Can I have your feedback on which ring you think looks better on me? Frivole or Two Butterfly? Or should I save up for bigger ticket items like the perlee clover?
> 
> Both my SA and I couldn’t decide which looks better.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4935484
> View attachment 4935485


i would say perlee clover above both, but frivole above the butterfly. something about the butterfly just feels off to me, i think the btf version is a lot nicer.


----------



## oranGetRee

Thanks so much for all the inputs! 

Frivole gets the most no. of votes then perlee clover. I will update here when I get any of them. 

Thanks again!


----------



## BigAkoya

oranGetRee said:


> I tried on 2 rings yesterday at the boutique. Can I have your feedback on which ring you think looks better on me? Frivole or Two Butterfly? Or should I save up for bigger ticket items like the perlee clover?
> 
> Both my SA and I couldn’t decide which looks better.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4935484
> View attachment 4935485


Hi!  I like the Frivole. It's whimsical yet elegant, and three-dimensional design makes it pop. The single butterfly does not have much of an impact for me.  If you like BTF rings, try those on while you are there too.  Congrats on your future ring!


----------



## cafecreme15

@oranGetRee
I love the butterfly! Though between these two I would definitely save a bit more and go for perlee clover bangle.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Has anyone seen the MA GMOP pendant IRL? Do you guys prefer a dark GMOP or a light GMOP?


----------



## Rockysmom

Frivole for sure


----------



## Rockysmom

Rockysmom said:


> Frivole for sure. I’m not a huge fan of the butterfly. It’s too young for me.


----------



## Rockysmom

That watch though! Amazing


----------



## lilpikachu

Did anyone receive a Christmas card from their SA? 
I did and it was such a lovely surprise because I’ve only bought two items from her


----------



## Notorious Pink

marbella8 said:


> I know this may not be what you want to hear, but I think your stack looks great as it is. The love’s asymmetry looks great with your Perlee. I wouldn’t spend on another bracelet (save it for the piggy bank for the Liane necklace you want, lol), but if you really wanted to, I’d get the small-pave Love in white gold to wear on the other side of your Perlee, so it’ll match on the other side. I say this as someone who is not a fan of the Love bracelet in general, and prefer all the Perlee line to the Love line, lol.



Hey, I take all suggestions! Thanks, sweetie. I haven't even tried a Cartier to go with what I have and I probably should. I did think of the thin pave at some point...I tend to get a little hypnotized by the sparkly things (that larger Serpenti  although maybe the pg/mop would still work somehow). I will absolutely try it and report back!


----------



## Notorious Pink

crimsonmommabear said:


> Hi ladies, I'm back. It's been pretty hectic in our household with this exciting news and getting ready for the holidays (calls to the family just got a whole lot braggier). Thank you SO MUCH for all of your suggestions and kind wishes!



Hey hi! First of all - CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

And also:  My son was accepted to Berklee/Boston Conservatory with a large scholarship (which is nice and helpful, of course, but says more to him that they really want him to attend) so he will be heading to Boston too in the fall (a relief as he only applied to two schools). I think they will be in person for sure by the fall, which is so important. And we love Boston! VCA and Hermès are only a few blocks from Berklee 

I personally love the idea of the Carnelian Rose de Noel (as long as she loves Carnelian). The clip pendant is a fabulous piece as it can be worn two ways, it's distinctive and timeless. And then over the years you can add matching/coordinating pieces. (My son isn't getting anything because we spend more than a clip pendant per year on voice lessons and music equipment ).


----------



## EpiFanatic

crimsonmommabear said:


> Hi ladies, I have insufficient privileges to post here since I’m a new member but I was hoping I could post a new thread because I’m trying to get some opinions on what to buy for my daughter WHO GOT INTO HARVARD!!!! Acceptances came out today and we are so beyond proud of her, she is so hard working and deserving and I really just want to get her something extra special that she can look fondly upon later on in life. I want to give her a special piece that will stay with her forever.
> 
> My daughter is 17 right now. She won’t be bringing whatever piece I end up buying for her to college (don’t want her to lose it). Her favorite colors are blue and she prefers white gold, but she does wear a little yellow gold. She has a simple, feminine style. She currently has an assortment of random fashion jewelry, a chalcedony 5 motif bracelet, and the 2019 holiday pendant. Our budget is 10-20k.
> 
> I’m thinking about
> 
> - A chalcedony 10 or 20 motif, to go with her bracelet, but i’m worried this may be too mature for her.
> - Lotus or pave frivole earrings, but that might be too blingy
> - Carnelian rose de noel (red for Harvard crimson!), because she actually loves brooches, odd for her age
> - An Hermès fine jewelry piece (something with an H for Harvard perhaps?)
> I would love to hear any ideas or thoughts you ladies have.
> 
> I’m just so incredibly proud of her, throughout high school and her whole life she’s been working her butt off for this. This is definitely an over the top gift, but this is for a once in a lifetime achievement so I really do think it’s worth the expense.


A pair of diamond studs. Not too big that would attract too much attention. Go with maybe 1.2 ctw.  Go with a super ideal vendor that can upgraded over time. Whiteflash, HPD, Brian Gavin, even Victor Canera if he has the sizes. (All purchases can be done online.).  If VCA only, a diamond piece that is super low maintenance and she can wear all the time.  Sweet pave 6 motif bracelet. Pave frivole mini earrings. These are neutral, understated, durable and can be worn for a lifetime. Vintage and larger frivole can wait until she’s older and she can decide what her preferences are.


----------



## Brooklynite

Notorious Pink said:


> Hey hi! First of all - CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> 
> And also:  My son was accepted to Berklee/Boston Conservatory with a large scholarship (which is nice and helpful, of course, but says more to him that they really want him to attend) so he will be heading to Boston too in the fall (a relief as he only applied to two schools). I think they will be in person for sure by the fall, which is so important. And we love Boston! VCA and Hermès are only a few blocks from Berklee
> 
> I personally love the idea of the Carnelian Rose de Noel (as long as she loves Carnelian). The clip pendant is a fabulous piece as it can be worn two ways, it's distinctive and timeless. And then over the years you can add matching/coordinating pieces. (My son isn't getting anything because we spend more than a clip pendant per year on voice lessons and music equipment ).


Congratulations! I dated a boy from Berklee many years ago...loved the atmosphere there and love Boston. Happy holidays!


----------



## Brooklynite

oranGetRee said:


> This is really random... what do you all ladies think about the folie Des pres ring?
> 
> It is super pricey. I am not sure if there are similar romantic rings from other brands that are less expensive or is this ring so unique that it is worth the price?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Folie des prés ring - VCARP05700 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Folie des prés ring. Rhodium plated 18K white gold, sapphires, diamonds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com


I absolutely love this collection. The necklace is on my wishlist when I reach a milestone in my career...so that's perhaps 5-10 years away?
I tried the ring...I think you will have to try it on yourself. while I LOVE the design, the ring is simply way too large for my size 5 finger - even too big for my size 6 finger...all the flowers next to the large flower are essentially on the side so they are invisible+uncomfortable. If I were taller and with bigger bones I would no doubt purchase the ring.


----------



## lynne_ross

Notorious Pink said:


> Hey hi! First of all - CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> 
> And also:  My son was accepted to Berklee/Boston Conservatory with a large scholarship (which is nice and helpful, of course, but says more to him that they really want him to attend) so he will be heading to Boston too in the fall (a relief as he only applied to two schools). I think they will be in person for sure by the fall, which is so important. And we love Boston! VCA and Hermès are only a few blocks from Berklee
> 
> I personally love the idea of the Carnelian Rose de Noel (as long as she loves Carnelian). The clip pendant is a fabulous piece as it can be worn two ways, it's distinctive and timeless. And then over the years you can add matching/coordinating pieces. (My son isn't getting anything because we spend more than a clip pendant per year on voice lessons and music equipment ).


Congratulations to your son. I love Boston (use to live there), and would be happy if one of my kids went to a school there just for the excuse to visit.


----------



## Rockysmom

Rockysmom said:


> That watch though! Amazing


Right! In my wishlist now lol


----------



## oranGetRee

Brooklynite said:


> I absolutely love this collection. The necklace is on my wishlist when I reach a milestone in my career...so that's perhaps 5-10 years away?
> I tried the ring...I think you will have to try it on yourself. while I LOVE the design, the ring is simply way too large for my size 5 finger - even too big for my size 6 finger...all the flowers next to the large flower are essentially on the side so they are invisible+uncomfortable. If I were taller and with bigger bones I would no doubt purchase the ring.



I tried! This is how it looks. The price tag is the only reason I’m resisting. How does it look?


----------



## BigAkoya

oranGetRee said:


> I tried! This is how it looks. The price tag is the only reason I’m resisting. How does it look?
> 
> View attachment 4936897


I love this on you!  I love colored gemstones, especially bold rings.  I dismissed this collection as I thought it was too girly and not bold enough, so I did not even bother to try them on. I see I was wrong.  

The ring looks amazing on you.  It covers your fingers and makes a statement. It looks like a floral eternity ring, bold yet feminine.  I think you should get it.  I am going to try it on too next time I go to the boutique.  Did you try on the blue sapphire WG version by chance?  

More mod shots and closeups please.  Beautiful!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

oranGetRee said:


> I tried! This is how it looks. The price tag is the only reason I’m resisting. How does it look?
> 
> View attachment 4936897


i love the ring on you, but that necklace is just out of this world


----------



## oranGetRee

willeyi said:


> I love this on you!  I love colored gemstones, especially bold rings.  I dismissed this collection as I thought it was too girly and not bold enough, so I did not even bother to try them on. I see I was wrong.
> 
> The ring looks amazing on you.  It covers your fingers and makes a statement. It looks like a floral eternity ring, bold yet feminine.  I think you should get it.  I am going to try it on too next time I go to the boutique.  Did you try on the blue sapphire WG version by chance?
> 
> More mod shots and closeups please.  Beautiful!



Thanks a lot babe. 
It is really wearable.

They didn’t have the blue one when I visited.


----------



## cayman718

oranGetRee said:


> I tried! This is how it looks. The price tag is the only reason I’m resisting. How does it look?
> 
> View attachment 4936897





willeyi said:


> I love this on you!  I love colored gemstones, especially bold rings.  I dismissed this collection as I thought it was too girly and not bold enough, so I did not even bother to try them on. I see I was wrong.
> 
> The ring looks amazing on you.  It covers your fingers and makes a statement. It looks like a floral eternity ring, bold yet feminine.  I think you should get it.  I am going to try it on too next time I go to the boutique.  Did you try on the blue sapphire WG version by chance?
> 
> More mod shots and closeups please.  Beautiful!


I have the blue sapphire version of this ring and I love it.  I wear it both casually with jeans and a blouse and formally with a cocktail dress.  I find it quite versatile. 

OranGetRee, I love the collection on you!  Which version are you considering?  Blue sapphire, multi color sapphire, ruby, diamonds...so many choices!


----------



## BigAkoya

cayman718 said:


> I have the blue sapphire version of this ring and I love it.  I wear it both casually with jeans and a blouse and formally with a cocktail dress.  I find it quite versatile.
> 
> OranGetRee, I love the collection on you!  Which version are you considering?  Blue sapphire, multi color sapphire, ruby, diamonds...so many choices!


This is gorgeous.  And yes, I would wear it casual too as formal events for me now are far and few so I wear my bling everyday.  

This ring is beautiful and looks great on you. Would you please be so kind to post side shots? I love how it wraps to the side of your finger, like a garland of flowers.

I love rubies but only saw the blue sapphire and mauve/pink sapphire rings on the website. Do you know if it comes in WG in other combos?  
Thanks, and more mod shots please.  

I was looking at getting another BTF ring as I am in love with BTF rings now (I recently purchased the Frivole BTF WG pave ring).  But I may drop that idea for this.  
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## oranGetRee

cayman718 said:


> I have the blue sapphire version of this ring and I love it.  I wear it both casually with jeans and a blouse and formally with a cocktail dress.  I find it quite versatile.
> 
> OranGetRee, I love the collection on you!  Which version are you considering?  Blue sapphire, multi color sapphire, ruby, diamonds...so many choices!



Your ring is to die for! 

I am a “blue” person and would really want to try the blue sapphire one. 

Your photo gives me a really good idea how it would look like! Thanks so much for sharing!

This ring is very versatile indeed. I would probably wear it any where I go!


----------



## Purselove222

Chanbal said:


> Prefer the Two Butterfly ring on you, but both rings are beautiful.


Absolutely LOVE the butterfly on you with your pieces. The clover bangle is on my long term list too... but that butterfly, omg. Will look amazing with it one day!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Notorious Pink said:


> Hey hi! First of all - CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> 
> And also:  My son was accepted to Berklee/Boston Conservatory with a large scholarship (which is nice and helpful, of course, but says more to him that they really want him to attend) so he will be heading to Boston too in the fall (a relief as he only applied to two schools). I think they will be in person for sure by the fall, which is so important. And we love Boston! VCA and Hermès are only a few blocks from Berklee
> 
> I personally love the idea of the Carnelian Rose de Noel (as long as she loves Carnelian). The clip pendant is a fabulous piece as it can be worn two ways, it's distinctive and timeless. And then over the years you can add matching/coordinating pieces. (My son isn't getting anything because we spend more than a clip pendant per year on voice lessons and music equipment ).


Congratulations!!! You definitely deserve a present for supporting and guiding him!


----------



## Brooklynite

oranGetRee said:


> I tried! This is how it looks. The price tag is the only reason I’m resisting. How does it look?


gorgeous. Must. Have.


----------



## cayman718

willeyi said:


> This is gorgeous.  And yes, I would wear it casual too as formal events for me now are far and few so I wear my bling everyday.
> 
> This ring is beautiful and looks great on you. Would you please be so kind to post side shots? I love how it wraps to the side of your finger, like a garland of flowers.
> 
> I love rubies but only saw the blue sapphire and mauve/pink sapphire rings on the website. Do you know if it comes in WG in other combos?
> Thanks, and more mod shots please.
> 
> I was looking at getting another BTF ring as I am in love with BTF rings now (I recently purchased the Frivole BTF WG pave ring).  But I may drop that idea for this.
> Thanks for sharing.


Here are some more mod shots and a fun still life. I am wearing it with the Etincelle de Cartier band so you can see the size.  As you can see it’s a substantial ring!  In WG there are the blue sapphire, pink/mauve sapphire and all diamond versions.  The ruby version is in RG.  

I hope you ladies are sufficiently enabled!  Please post updates!


----------



## BigAkoya

cayman718 said:


> Here are some more mod shots and a fun still life. I am wearing it with the Etincelle de Cartier band so you can see the size.  As you can see it’s a substantial ring!  In WG there are the blue sapphire, pink/mauve sapphire and all diamond versions.  The ruby version is in RG.
> 
> I hope you ladies are sufficiently enabled!  Please post updates!


I am totally enabled... I woke up this morning and first thing I did was to check to see if you had posted mod shots yet.  
Thank you so much for taking the time to post these photos!  
Your ring is beautiful, and it looks great on you.  It looked so "wimpy" inside the case, but nope, not at all... it's bold and feminine and makes a statement which is a look I love.  I also love how the design wraps all the way to the edge of the finger too. A pet peeve of mine for rings is that you only see a design at the top and then it's a metal shank on the side.  But no one only stares at their ring straight from the top; it is always from an angle hence the shank needs to be beautiful too.  This ring is lovely, and as I mentioned earlier... it's like an eternity garland ring of flowers.  

Thank you again for posting these photos.  You ring is gorgeous, and it looks fabulous on you!


----------



## 880

Notorious Pink said:


> My son was accepted to Berklee/Boston Conservatory with a large scholarship (which is nice and helpful, of course, but says more to him that they really want him to attend) so he will be heading to Boston too in the fall (a relief as he only applied to two schools). I think they will be in person for sure by the fall, which is so important. And we love Boston! VCA and Hermès are only a few blocks from Berklee


Congratulations! He must be so excited and so proud to have his first choice! They should definitely be in person by fall 2021!  The relatively new (ish) four seasons and Mandarin Oriental are close by too for the times you visit! Hugs

how about the Liane to celebrate!!!!!! 

@crimsonmommabear, I initially suggested a Rolex or Cartier, but I love @EpiFanatic ’s suggestion of Diamond studs that can be upgraded as she gets older. 

@oranGetRee, I am in the minority, but I do like the two butterfly on you (and I’m not a butterfly person. I like how it sits askew on your finger, like it’s about to take off in flight. it’s whimsical, but substantial, with presence.

@oranGetRee, @cayman718, @willeyi, I love the action pics of the folie des prise rings above. They are stunning, and I hope you get it! Love the blue (I am a blue person too) even more than the red.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Brooklynite said:


> Congratulations! I dated a boy from Berklee many years ago...loved the atmosphere there and love Boston. Happy holidays!





lynne_ross said:


> Congratulations to your son. I love Boston (use to live there), and would be happy if one of my kids went to a school there just for the excuse to visit.





Stardust Andromeda said:


> Congratulations!!! You definitely deserve a present for supporting and guiding him!





880 said:


> Congratulations! He must be so excited and so proud to have his first choice! They should definitely be in person by fall 2021!  The relatively new (ish) four seasons and Mandarin Oriental are close by too for the times you visit! Hugs
> 
> how about the Liane to celebrate!!!!!!



Thank you!!! I am thrilled and relieved....now he just has to graduate. I don't post too much about personal stuff here but he has had quite a trying year, on top of an unusual year for everyone, but there's been some really good things too.

I loooooove the idea of a treat for me (of course, lol) and the amount we are saving more than covers a Liane, but that's not in the cards right now. I love the Liane so much but I'm wondering if I should just get everything else on my list first because I don't see myself being "good"/taking up residence on ban island for as long as it would take to get it (at least a year, probably more). I will just have to celebrate with something else.


----------



## Notorious Pink

oranGetRee said:


> I tried! This is how it looks. The price tag is the only reason I’m resisting. How does it look?
> 
> View attachment 4936897



These are soooo gorgeous on you!!



cayman718 said:


> Here are some more mod shots and a fun still life. I am wearing it with the Etincelle de Cartier band so you can see the size.  As you can see it’s a substantial ring!  In WG there are the blue sapphire, pink/mauve sapphire and all diamond versions.  The ruby version is in RG.
> 
> I hope you ladies are sufficiently enabled!  Please post updates!



Yes, these photos are VERY enabling! LOVE!!


----------



## Frivole88

Update: I'm glad I made the right decision to return my onyx that has huge air gaps and replace it with mop. This new bracelet is simply divine! it has no air gaps and shines really bright and pink which i love! it actually looks a lot like a pink mop in some angles. thanks everyone for helpful advices. I agree that we should never settle for less when choosing the right piece.


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you!!! I am thrilled and relieved....now he just has to graduate. I don't post too much about personal stuff here but he has had quite a trying year, on top of an unusual year for everyone, but there's been some really good things too.
> 
> I loooooove the idea of a treat for me (of course, lol) and the amount we are having more than covers a Liane, but that's not in the cards right now. I love the Liane so much but I'm wondering if I should just get everything else on my list first because I don't see myself being "good"/taking up residence on ban island for as long as it would take to get it (at least a year, probably more). I will just have to celebrate with something else.


Hi!  You have so many beautiful pieces already, so I would recommend you not “add” to existing styles you already have.  I say go for broke and buy the Liane. You will be able to enjoy it so much sooner.  Plus, it seems like this would be a new style for you to add to your VCA collection, and I think you will truly enjoy it so much!  

You already have a fabulous collection, and if I may be so bold to say... you don’t need, say “another bracelet”... nope, it won’t add much impact to your collection.  But the Liane, that will make an impact... it pops and makes a statement. True high jewelry.  You can also wear it along side your other pieces for a really nice look.  

That’s just my two cents.  
Hope that helps.


----------



## baghagg

kristinlorraine said:


> Update: I'm glad I made the right decision to return my onyx that has huge air gaps and replace it with mop. This new bracelet is simply divine! it has no air gaps and shines really bright and pink which i love! it actually looks a lot like a pink mop in some angles. thanks everyone for helpful advices. I agree that we should never settle for less when choosing the right piece.
> View attachment 4937461


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## lynne_ross

kristinlorraine said:


> Update: I'm glad I made the right decision to return my onyx that has huge air gaps and replace it with mop. This new bracelet is simply divine! it has no air gaps and shines really bright and pink which i love! it actually looks a lot like a pink mop in some angles. thanks everyone for helpful advices. I agree that we should never settle for less when choosing the right piece.
> View attachment 4937461


Wow that mop looks pink. Is it pink in most light?


----------



## eliseypeesey

Hi everyone!! I’ve been considering purchasing the 5 motif onyx as the second edition to my collection (I currently have a sweet MOP bracelet). I was wondering if anyone can share their opinions on the bracelet or how the onyx is? My SA has told me it’s quite a sturdy stone compared to other stones. Mainly wondering if you get lots of wear out of it, don’t have any regrets choosing onyx and just anything in general! It’s going to be a big purchase for me so i would just like to hear everyone’s thoughts!
Edit: also any tips you would share on choosing the specific bracelet? Looking out for air gaps etc


----------



## Notorious Pink

willeyi said:


> Hi!  You have so many beautiful pieces already, so I would recommend you not “add” to existing styles you already have.  I say go for broke and buy the Liane. You will be able to enjoy it so much sooner.  Plus, it seems like this would be a new style for you to add to your VCA collection, and I think you will truly enjoy it so much!
> 
> You already have a fabulous collection, and if I may be so bold to say... you don’t need, say “another bracelet”... nope, it won’t add much impact to your collection.  But the Liane, that will make an impact... it pops and makes a statement. True high jewelry.  You can also wear it along side your other pieces for a really nice look.
> 
> That’s just my two cents.
> Hope that helps.



Thank you so much! Actually, I haven't kept everything I've purchased, so there really isn't as much as you may think there is in my collection...magic earrings and pendant, vintage earrings, 20 motif and Perlee clover, that's it. Actually one of the pieces I sold (gmop/pave bracelet) is back on my list.  My 2021 wish list thread pieces are my SO, which is a 10 motif Guilloche/Pave necklace, Two Butterfly Ring PG/MOP, and some PG/Pave Frivole Earrings, and there are a few other pieces I'd definitely like to add sooner rather than later.


----------



## Frivole88

lynne_ross said:


> Wow that mop looks pink. Is it pink in most light?



yes, it is pink in most light and angles. my SA specifically chose this one for me because of that.
Edit: I took another picture this time in broad daylight on the window sill. It's so hard to capture the accurate color but it gives off a beautiful shimmer of pinkish hue. My photo doesn't give it justice, it's much prettier in person.


----------



## Frivole88

eliseypeesey said:


> Hi everyone!! I’ve been considering purchasing the 5 motif onyx as the second edition to my collection (I currently have a sweet MOP bracelet). I was wondering if anyone can share their opinions on the bracelet or how the onyx is? My SA has told me it’s quite a sturdy stone compared to other stones. Mainly wondering if you get lots of wear out of it, don’t have any regrets choosing onyx and just anything in general! It’s going to be a big purchase for me so i would just like to hear everyone’s thoughts!
> Edit: also any tips you would share on choosing the specific bracelet? Looking out for air gaps etc



Hi, in my opinion, onyx is really beautiful because it pops and looks good on any skin tone. It's also a sturdy stone and less fussy than a mop. The only con I can think of is the large air gaps on some motifs but you can ask your SA to get you one that has minimal gaps and also the fingerprints and dirt is more noticeable on the onyx but it's just easy to wipe off.


----------



## cjwls

Hi everyone! I’m new here and new to VCA. I just got my first piece - vintage Alhambra in gray MOP + rose gold. I’m so in love I want to get something to match. What would you all recommend? The bracelet selection is limited in RG, and I really like the stone pendent as opposed to the all gold.


----------



## vinotastic

Hi everyone.  I got a pair of onyx sweet earrings as a gift (my first VCA earring). However, I cannot wear them because the backs are very stiff. I can barely remove both and the one I cannot even push it against the back of the stone. Is this normal for this type of earring back?


----------



## nycmamaofone

vinotastic said:


> Hi everyone.  I got a pair of onyx sweet earrings as a gift (my first VCA earring). However, I cannot wear them because the backs are very stiff. I can barely remove both and the one I cannot even push it against the back of the stone. Is this normal for this type of earring back?


Someone else can weigh in but I think you are supposed to squeeze the sides and then push in.


----------



## vinotastic

nycmamaofone said:


> Someone else can weigh in but I think you are supposed to squeeze the sides and then push in.


 Wowww. I just tried this and it worked perfectly. I feel like such an idiot.

thanks so much!! I was about to drive 2 hours to the store this week


----------



## BigAkoya

vinotastic said:


> Hi everyone.  I got a pair of onyx sweet earrings as a gift (my first VCA earring). However, I cannot wear them because the backs are very stiff. I can barely remove both and the one I cannot even push it against the back of the stone. Is this normal for this type of earring back?


Hi!  The sweets come with the La Poussette backing.  Meaning... there are two little wings that you squeeze and then it releases the tight pull.  Squeeze it, and you can push it in.  That's the locking mechanism.  

Congratulations to you and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Chanbal

Notorious Pink said:


> Hey hi! First of all - CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> 
> And also:  My son was accepted to Berklee/Boston Conservatory with a large scholarship (which is nice and helpful, of course, but says more to him that they really want him to attend) so he will be heading to Boston too in the fall (a relief as he only applied to two schools). I think they will be in person for sure by the fall, which is so important. And we love Boston! VCA and Hermès are only a few blocks from Berklee
> 
> I personally love the idea of the Carnelian Rose de Noel (as long as she loves Carnelian). The clip pendant is a fabulous piece as it can be worn two ways, it's distinctive and timeless. And then over the years you can add matching/coordinating pieces. (My son isn't getting anything because we spend more than a clip pendant per year on voice lessons and music equipment ).


Congratulations, it must be very exciting to be a Berklee student. I attended several excellent performances there many years ago, and I always miss my time in Boston. I had to cancel a trip there because of covid, and can't wait to be able to travel again.


----------



## nightbefore

I had a chance to get my hands on small frivole earrings, I liked the shape much more than I thought I would! However when it was on my ear I could see the clasp and it bothered me somehow. I know this might sound crazy but to me it looked more like I have an earring with flower on it (which is 100% logical, because this is indeed the case ). While with mini and large size it looks more like you have a flower on your ear (idk if that makes any sense to anyone :’) ). Did anyone else also experienced this with visible clasp? After ordering my sweet alhambra for first time I decided to go for bigger earrings but now I am considering to get the mini frivole again,I am terrible with making decisions

Also update on my previous post about the rings, I was planning to visit cartier boutique to try trinity but government decided to go for a lockdown once again so that is now postponed for a while  I also added piaget possession ring with 1 row diamonds between my choices, I am getting warmer to diamonds


----------



## BigAkoya

@880 look what I found... the Estrucan.  This is for you.


----------



## bing-sta

Hello all.

Looking to get an everyday necklace and was looking at the mini / sweet range as I am quite petite (5"2).

Have a WG wedding band and engagement ring and mainly WG earrings.

Also as much as I love the stones (e.g. MOP / turquoise sweet butterfly), I don't see these as suitable for an everyday piece.

Pieces I've short listed are:
1. Sweet Alhambra WG pave (4900 AUD)
2. Mini Frivole pave (6650 AUD)
3. Mini Lotus (8100 AUD)

What do you guys reckon? I love the mini lotus but price is obviously a bit more than the others.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## may3545

Does anyone have the frivole bangle that was released this past spring? I would love action shots and general opinions about how wearable it is, how you wear it, how you style it, etc. Basically, enable me!


----------



## gagabag

bing-sta said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Looking to get an everyday necklace and was looking at the mini / sweet range as I am quite petite (5"2).
> 
> Have a WG wedding band and engagement ring and mainly WG earrings.
> 
> Also as much as I love the stones (e.g. MOP / turquoise sweet butterfly), I don't see these as suitable for an everyday piece.
> 
> Pieces I've short listed are:
> 1. Sweet Alhambra WG pave (4900 AUD)
> 2. Mini Frivole pave (6650 AUD)
> 3. Mini Lotus (8100 AUD)
> 
> What do you guys reckon? I love the mini lotus but price is obviously a bit more than the others.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Among your choices, I’d go with the mini lotus. The other two, although also nice are just too small to pop! I too, am after something understated but I found these really tiny and imo, much better for layering than worn alone. Have you tried/seen the holiday pendant this year? It’s WG, with a tiny diamond and size just right to wear daily.


----------



## eliseypeesey

Hi everyone, anybody here wanting to share the experiences with wearing a 5 motif guilloche 24/7? I’m wanting to wear it without ever taking it off and would like to know how easily it scratches and whether that really bothers you?


----------



## bing-sta

gagabag said:


> Among your choices, I’d go with the mini lotus. The other two, although also nice are just too small to pop! I too, am after something understated but I found these really tiny and imo, much better for layering than worn alone. Have you tried/seen the holiday pendant this year? It’s WG, with a tiny diamond and size just right to wear daily.


Thanks for you advice. I was initially after the holiday pendant but sold out in Australia and not sure if there will be more stock coming. Someone suggest they may permanently release a WG guilloche alhambra next year in Feb so may be worth waiting a bit?


----------



## Yoshi1296

eliseypeesey said:


> Hi everyone, anybody here wanting to share the experiences with wearing a 5 motif guilloche 24/7? I’m wanting to wear it without ever taking it off and would like to know how easily it scratches and whether that really bothers you?



Hi! I actually tried on the guilloche and it is stunning! I really really loved it. In terms of the gold itself, it is actually very sturdy for everyday, but what makes guilloche motif delicate and not really suitable for daily wear is the high polish and the actual guilloche cuts of the motif. The high polish with the sharp angled cuts makes it more prone to showing nicks and scratches. so it is sturdy, just shows the expected daily wear more easily.

I was looking for a VCA bracelet just like you, something that I don't have to ever take off, I went with the all yellow gold classic 5 motif in the hammered gold. This one if feel can withstand daily wear better and wont show the daily wear such as scratches as much as the guilloche.

Good luck! VCA is stunning.


----------



## lilpikachu

bing-sta said:


> Thanks for you advice. I was initially after the holiday pendant but sold out in Australia and not sure if there will be more stock coming. Someone suggest they may permanently release a WG guilloche alhambra next year in Feb so may be worth waiting a bit?


Do you have a relationship with an SA at VCA? If you really want the Holiday Pendant you could always ask them to contact you if they get some in stock?


----------



## bing-sta

lilpikachu said:


> Do you have a relationship with an SA at VCA? If you really want the Holiday Pendant you could always ask them to contact you if they get some in stock?


Yep. Have put my name down on the wait list. Not sure how many are on the wait list tho!


----------



## lilpikachu

bing-sta said:


> Yep. Have put my name down on the wait list. Not sure how many are on the wait list tho!


I hope you manage to get one! It’s really gorgeous in real life


----------



## 880

willeyi said:


> @880 look what I found... the Estrucan.  This is for you.


Thank you so much! You are the best! The photo is stunning!

@nightbefore, ITA re earring with a flower issue! Congrats on piaget possession! It’s gorgeous! Action shot is in order please! 

@bing-sta, I agree with @gagabag (re the mini lotus since you love it) or @lilpikachu re the holiday pendant ( esp if that’s the one you wanted originally). Fun choices to ponder!


----------



## Fem1014

DS2006 said:


> I honestly don't think the Perlee would look that good with your Loves.  Most VCA is more feminine/whimsical and Love and JUC are more industrial/modern.  I would definitely not wear the Perlee 24/7 because I'd want to keep it in nice condition. I realize Loves are worn 24/7 but most other fine jewelry shouldn't be. I have seen that Perlee diamond bracelet worn with the Perlee Signature and Perlee Clover bracelets.  I'd probably just get a simple diamond bangle to wear with your Loves. You could, of course, get the pave Love, but that's a lot of Love bracelets. I'd go try some on to see what you like.


  I’ve worn my perlee clovers with my thin cartier pave and plain love bracelet and think it looks pretty good. It’s not my go to but do think it can be pulled off. I am swooning over the pave regular love and have actually debated parting with the perlee clovers to help fund it but have held off for fear I may regret that decision.


----------



## JeanGranger

Hi
i Haven’t on this forum for a year? Does anyone know VCA going to release more Sweet Alhambra jewelry in White Gold?


----------



## nightbefore

willeyi said:


> @880 look what I found... the Estrucan.  This is for you.


Wow that perlee rings all together with long perlee couleurs necklace, I never thought that I would say this but they outshined the alhambra pieces next to it I can’t keep my eyes away from perlee I also never thought estrucan would look this good, @880 you should get that cuff! Will look fabulous on you! And decision made def getting the mini frivole!


----------



## eliseypeesey

I’d also like to know when new Alhambra pieces usually get released. I’m planning on buying a 5 motif soon but would kick myself if something else came out that I would have really liked too! Anybody got any info on when in the year new releases come out?


----------



## BigAkoya

nightbefore said:


> Wow that perlee rings all together with long perlee couleurs necklace, I never thought that I would say this but they outshined the alhambra pieces next to it I can’t keep my eyes away from perlee I also never thought estrucan would look this good, @880 you should get that cuff! Will look fabulous on you! And decision made def getting the mini frivole!


Yes... isn't this the best photo of Perlee stuff?  Perlee is growing on me.  I found this photo as I was looking at the turquoise Perlee Couleurs pieces to get a set.  So for me, the highlight in this photo is the other model wearing the turquoise pieces!  I love the turquoise BTF ring and turquoise bangle.  Something for everyone in this photo!


----------



## lilpikachu

Fem1014 said:


> I’ve worn my perlee clovers with my thin cartier pave and plain love bracelet and think it looks pretty good. It’s not my go to but do think it can be pulled off. I am swooning over the pave regular love and have actually debated parting with the perlee clovers to help fund it but have held off for fear I may regret that decision.


This is a dream stack.  

I would keep the Perlee Clovers


----------



## nightbefore

willeyi said:


> Yes... isn't this the best photo of Perlee stuff?  Perlee is growing on me.  I found this photo as I was looking at the turquoise Perlee Couleurs pieces to get a set.  So for me, the highlight in this photo is the other model wearing the turquoise pieces!  I love the turquoise BTF ring and turquoise bangle.  Something for everyone in this photo!


I think the necklaces on the model on right is just too much I was trying to imagine it without necklces and only perlee pieces on ear and hand, it looks very beautiful and sophisticated. I actually realized lately that im not really into 20 motifs, it was used to my HG piece as I mentioned in other thread. I am glad I didn’t get it, it would be a big purchase and I would kick myself if I wouldn’t wear it enough


----------



## nycmamaofone

I just saw on ******** that the US tariffs on French goods will be 25% . Anyone know anything about this? Since it’s hitting LV and Chanel, I’m assuming this means VCA will also be 25% more expensive? Can anyone weigh in?


----------



## Aimee3

nycmamaofone said:


> I just saw on ******** that the US tariffs on French goods will be 25% . Anyone know anything about this? Since it’s hitting LV and Chanel, I’m assuming this means VCA will also be 25% more expensive? Can anyone weigh in?


I googled and it seems the 25% tariff is on cosmetics and bags but not jewelry from what I could find.


----------



## ThisVNchick

I’m curious to know why some members buy 2 10Ms instead of one 20M? Is it so you can switch up the look (choker and long)? I just figured if you double loop the 20, you can also achieve the choker look.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

may3545 said:


> Does anyone have the frivole bangle that was released this past spring? I would love action shots and general opinions about how wearable it is, how you wear it, how you style it, etc. Basically, enable me!


I’m in love with the frivole bangle as well and would love some enabling pictures.......anyone?


----------



## cjwls

Hi everyone! I just got my first VCA piece- vintage alhmabra in GMOP and RG. I’m thinking about adding a bracelet, but don’t know which direction to go. The diamond/GMOP is a little too flashy for my everyday wear and probably exceeds my budget. 

Would you all go with the VA hammered RG 5 motif? I’m open to mixing metals, so it doesn’t have to be RG.  I’d love a GMOP bracelet without diamonds, but that does not exist to my knowledge. 

Alternatively, I was thinking about starting my stack with the small JUC from Cartier. 

What would you all do?!


----------



## DS2006

JeanGranger said:


> Hi
> i Haven’t on this forum for a year? Does anyone know VCA going to release more Sweet Alhambra jewelry in White Gold?





eliseypeesey said:


> I’d also like to know when new Alhambra pieces usually get released. I’m planning on buying a 5 motif soon but would kick myself if something else came out that I would have really liked too! Anybody got any info on when in the year new releases come out?



No one knows when new things will be released. They released some new things last year at different times. Jewelry is not like fashion and purses with set seasonal releases.


----------



## Rockysmom

cjwls said:


> Hi everyone! I just got my first VCA piece- vintage alhmabra in GMOP and RG. I’m thinking about adding a bracelet, but don’t know which direction to go. The diamond/GMOP is a little too flashy for my everyday wear and probably exceeds my budget.
> 
> Would you all go with the VA hammered RG 5 motif? I’m open to mixing metals, so it doesn’t have to be RG.  I’d love a GMOP bracelet without diamonds, but that does not exist to my knowledge.
> 
> Alternatively, I was thinking about starting my stack with the small JUC from Cartier.
> 
> What would you all do?!


GMOP bracelet is special order. I have it in rose gold


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hi!

I just bought a vintage alhambra 5 motif bracelet in YG and I LOVE it. I bought it in person at the NYC flagship. The experience is great, everything is fine so far, but I realized that I never received a certificate of authenticity for my piece. I don't really mind not having it, but do I need it? Should it be a concern if I did not get it? Any advice is appreciated, thanks!!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just bought a vintage alhambra 5 motif bracelet in YG and I LOVE it. I bought it in person at the NYC flagship. The experience is great, everything is fine so far, but I realized that I never received a certificate of authenticity for my piece. I don't really mind not having it, but do I need it? Should it be a concern if I did not get it? Any advice is appreciated, thanks!!



If you have the contact of the SA that sold it to you, reach out to him or her within the next month or so. It could very well be that they are completely out of the certs. They will be more than happy to issue you one once they have the certs in stock again. Sometimes, especially around the holiday season, the sales person simply just forgets, in which case, you should still request one. 

Having the certificate is good for resale (if you choose to do so down the road) and sometimes, if the serial number wears away or becomes hard to see, having the certs is good, as VCA can look the item up via the cert when servicing is needed. If VCA cannot verify the serial number (either on the item itself or on the cert.), they will not service the item.


----------



## RyukkuX

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just bought a vintage alhambra 5 motif bracelet in YG and I LOVE it. I bought it in person at the NYC flagship. The experience is great, everything is fine so far, but I realized that I never received a certificate of authenticity for my piece. I don't really mind not having it, but do I need it? Should it be a concern if I did not get it? Any advice is appreciated, thanks!!



The NYC flagship has run out of certificates per my SA. I am waiting for one for my most recent purchase as well. Most likely they will mail it to your address on record but probably a good idea to reach out the SA who helped you just to be sure.


----------



## Yoshi1296

ThisVNchick said:


> If you have the contact of the SA that sold it to you, reach out to him or her within the next month or so. It could very well be that they are completely out of the certs. They will be more than happy to issue you one once they have the certs in stock again. Sometimes, especially around the holiday season, the sales person simply just forgets, in which case, you should still request one.
> 
> Having the certificate is good for resale (if you choose to do so down the road) and sometimes, if the serial number wears away or becomes hard to see, having the certs is good, as VCA can look the item up via the cert when servicing is needed. If VCA cannot verify the serial number (either on the item itself or on the cert.), they will not service the item.





RyukkuX said:


> The NYC flagship has run out of certificates per my SA. I am waiting for one for my most recent purchase as well. Most likely they will mail it to your address on record but probably a good idea to reach out the SA who helped you just to be sure.



Hello to you both! Thank you so much for the help! I will reach out to my SA, I have all his info and his card so I will call him. He didn't mention them running out of the certificates when I purchased my piece, so I think he may have just forgot about it. Thank you so much again!


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

cjwls said:


> Hi everyone! I just got my first VCA piece- vintage alhmabra in GMOP and RG. I’m thinking about adding a bracelet, but don’t know which direction to go. The diamond/GMOP is a little too flashy for my everyday wear and probably exceeds my budget.
> 
> Would you all go with the VA hammered RG 5 motif? I’m open to mixing metals, so it doesn’t have to be RG.  I’d love a GMOP bracelet without diamonds, but that does not exist to my knowledge.
> 
> Alternatively, I was thinking about starting my stack with the small JUC from Cartier.
> 
> What would you all do?!



Hi! My five cents: RG hammered is beautiful and carefree, I have it and would get it again. Special order GMOP is an option, you can double check what would be the cost and see if it fits in your budget.

Small JUC is kind of too small to my taste to go with Vintage 5 motifs, so I would check how you feel about it to avoid regrets going forward.

Good luck!


----------



## cjwls

Rockysmom said:


> GMOP bracelet is special order. I have it in rose gold


I’m sure that’s beautiful! 



Bunny_in_Love said:


> Hi! My five cents: RG hammered is beautiful and carefree, I have it and would get it again. Special order GMOP is an option, you can double check what would be the cost and see if it fits in your budget.
> 
> Small JUC is kind of too small to my taste to go with Vintage 5 motifs, so I would check how you feel about it to avoid regrets going forward.
> 
> Good luck!



TYSM! Carefree is a big plus for me on a bracelet. That’s interesting about the small JUC size. It sounds like I really need to go to the stores and not order online or over the phone. So I guess I’ll be waiting until things clear up. More time to contemplate all the options


----------



## jwilli

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just bought a vintage alhambra 5 motif bracelet in YG and I LOVE it. I bought it in person at the NYC flagship. The experience is great, everything is fine so far, but I realized that I never received a certificate of authenticity for my piece. I don't really mind not having it, but do I need it? Should it be a concern if I did not get it? Any advice is appreciated, thanks!!


For my first purchase only 6 weeks ago in Zurich, my SA also forgot the certificate of authenticity, definitely get it 
in case you need it in the future. I was pretty annoyed that such a basic thing was missed. Second purchase 4 weeks later they forgot the travel pouch (my husband was buying) and I emailed the store manager and asked for it to be posted. Thank goodness for this forum or else Id have no clue was was meant to be standard with a purchase.


----------



## TankerToad

Happy New Year to all!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

jwilli said:


> For my first purchase only 6 weeks ago in Zurich, my SA also forgot the certificate of authenticity, definitely get it
> in case you need it in the future. I was pretty annoyed that such a basic thing was missed. Second purchase 4 weeks later they forgot the travel pouch (my husband was buying) and I emailed the store manager and asked for it to be posted. Thank goodness for this forum or else Id have no clue was was meant to be standard with a purchase.



Hi there! Thank you, I will call my SA tomorrow and ask for one.


----------



## nightbefore

Does anyone have a photo of mini frivole next to vintage alhambra? I am curious how they compare in terms of size


----------



## RAEDAY

nightbefore said:


> Does anyone have a photo of mini frivole next to vintage alhambra? I am curious how they compare in terms of size


I do!  I had wondered the very same thing as I was considering the Mini Frivole bracelet as a future purchase to go with my Onyx 5 Motif.  I was able to try it on last month along with the Small Frivole ring.   Hope this helps!


----------



## spykitty

Rockysmom said:


> GMOP bracelet is special order. I have it in rose gold


How do you like it? I'm saving up for this beauty. I currently have 5 motif letterwood and want to stack with GMOP. Am I crazy for having two delicate pieces??


----------



## 880

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hello to you both! Thank you so much for the help! I will reach out to my SA, I have all his info and his card so I will call him. He didn't mention them running out of the certificates when I purchased my piece, so I think he may have just forgot about it. Thank you so much again!


@Yoshi1296, congrats on your vintage 5 motif! you might want to ask your SA re registration in their system.  When I got my necklace, VCA also said it’s registered in the system in case I need to bring it back (presumably he meant repairs). Happy new year!


----------



## nightbefore

raedaybaby said:


> I do!  I had wondered the very same thing as I was considering the Mini Frivole bracelet as a future purchase to go with my Onyx 5 Motif.  I was able to try it on last month along with the Small Frivole ring.   Hope this helps!
> View attachment 4946753


Thank you very much this is very helpful! It looks great! I like frivole most as earring and ring


----------



## nightbefore

Now I am curious how would mini frivole and sweet alhambra stack would look as ear party  or two mini frivole's one with pave and one without maybe


----------



## RAEDAY

nightbefore said:


> Now I am curious how would mini frivole and sweet alhambra stack would look as ear party  or two mini frivole's one with pave and one without maybe


The possibilities are endless and equally drool-worthy, in my opinion. I think either of those options would look stunning! Pave mini Frivole paired with sweet would be my pick, however. Best of luck deciding! It’s a great quandary to have haha.   I found this other photo I took of the pave mini Frivole together with small Frivole and vintage Alhambra. The pave mini almost looks slightly larger to me than the gold mini Frivole even though they’re the same size.


----------



## nightbefore

raedaybaby said:


> The possibilities are endless and equally drool-worthy, in my opinion. I think either of those options would look stunning! Pave mini Frivole paired with sweet would be my pick, however. Best of luck deciding! It’s a great quandary to have haha.   I found this other photo I took of the pave mini Frivole together with small Frivole and vintage Alhambra. The pave mini almost looks slightly larger to me than the gold mini Frivole even though they’re the same size.
> View attachment 4946840



I also found pave frivole in WG in all sizes looking slightly larger than plain versions. It is indeed very obvious in this photo, great to hear also other thinking same  I want to get a more statement piece this time for earrings because I only wear necklace and earrings but I cannot unsee the clasps both in vintage alhambra and small frivole, so I am thinking to achieve more presence with stacking I also find VA laying too flat on your ear and small frivole drooling on ear.

I am thinking to stack mini frivole with sweet carnelian, mop or onyx which one would be your preference? I would like to hear your opinion


----------



## RAEDAY

nightbefore said:


> I also found pave frivole in WG in all sizes looking slightly larger than plain versions. It is indeed very obvious in this photo, great to hear also other thinking same  I want to get a more statement piece this time for earrings because I only wear necklace and earrings but I cannot unsee the clasps both in vintage alhambra and small frivole, so I am thinking to achieve more presence with stacking I also find VA laying too flat on your ear and small frivole drooling on ear.
> 
> I am thinking to stack mini frivole with sweet carnelian, mop or onyx which one would be your preference? I would like to hear your opinion


I'm flattered!  I truly don't think you can go wrong with either choice--I think it all comes down to your skin tone, what you wear, lifestyle habits, etc.  If you're fair like me, onyx is a great choice because it really pops and black goes with everything.  If you tend to wear a lot of neutrals or reds and would like a pop of color, carnelian would be gorgeous and I think it complements so many skin tones.  Plus, the mix of rose gold might look really nice with either the yellow or white gold of the Frivole.  MOP is beautiful and classic, albeit a bit less hard-wearing.  Do you like to leave your earrings on most of the time?  If so, onyx or carnelian might be a better bet in terms of durability.  Since you are looking for more of a statement, I would vote either onyx or carnelian.  Either option would have a bit more presence than the white MOP in the sweet size and I personally adore the almost mirror-like shine of onyx and carnelian!


----------



## Yoshi1296

880 said:


> @Yoshi1296, congrats on your vintage 5 motif! you might want to ask your SA re registration in their system.  When I got my necklace, VCA also said it’s registered in the system in case I need to bring it back (presumably he meant repairs). Happy new year!



Great! Thank you so much! I was so busy today, but will call first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Rockysmom

spykitty said:


> How do you like it? I'm saving up for this beauty. I currently have 5 motif letterwood and want to stack with GMOP. Am I crazy for having two delicate pieces??


I love it. I have always wanted this combo. It took almost a year to get because of Covid but was worth the wait. 
I’ve actually worn 3 Alhambra bracelets at once with no issues. I do take them off at night and don’t shower with them.


----------



## nightbefore

raedaybaby said:


> I'm flattered!  I truly don't think you can go wrong with either choice--I think it all comes down to your skin tone, what you wear, lifestyle habits, etc.  If you're fair like me, onyx is a great choice because it really pops and black goes with everything.  If you tend to wear a lot of neutrals or reds and would like a pop of color, carnelian would be gorgeous and I think it complements so many skin tones.  Plus, the mix of rose gold might look really nice with either the yellow or white gold of the Frivole.  MOP is beautiful and classic, albeit a bit less hard-wearing.  Do you like to leave your earrings on most of the time?  If so, onyx or carnelian might be a better bet in terms of durability.  Since you are looking for more of a statement, I would vote either onyx or carnelian.  Either option would have a bit more presence than the white MOP in the sweet size and I personally adore the almost mirror-like shine of onyx and carnelian!


I have fair skin and brown hair, indeed my mop necklace tends to blend with my skin so carnelian seems a better option. Btw I photoshopped them on VCA model on website and pave frivole and carnelian looked so beautiful together on ear it was very festive. Onyx and plain frivole in YG worked beautifully too. MOP worked well with both options if anyone else wonders  I felt like two frivole next to each other was a bit mwah, it def needed the third one to create longitudinal effect


----------



## vinotastic

nightbefore said:


> Now I am curious how would mini frivole and sweet alhambra stack would look as ear party  or two mini frivole's one with pave and one without maybe



I like the way your mind thinks.  I received the sweet onyx earrings over the holiday and my intent is to add the mini lotus (or possibly frivole) and wear both together in each lobe as my everyday look. But I will need to wait a couple months before venturing out to the store to see how it all looks.


----------



## oranGetRee

I like the mini (pave) frivole bracelet too but wondering if it droops down under the wrist due to the heavier weight of the flower.


----------



## nightbefore

vinotastic said:


> I like the way your mind thinks.  I received the sweet onyx earrings over the holiday and my intent is to add the mini lotus (or possibly frivole) and wear both together in each lobe as my everyday look. But I will need to wait a couple months before venturing out to the store to see how it all looks.



I wish somebody that has both could post a photo of them stacked, I am so close to pull the trigger on this one but mini frivole is not in stock online 

@oranGetRee It seems possible, why about necklace? it looks fab too!


----------



## Notorious Pink

nightbefore said:


> I have fair skin and brown hair, indeed my mop necklace tends to blend with my skin so carnelian seems a better option. Btw I photoshopped them on VCA model on website and pave frivole and carnelian looked so beautiful together on ear it was very festive. Onyx and plain frivole in YG worked beautifully too. MOP worked well with both options if anyone else wonders  I felt like two frivole next to each other was a bit mwah, it def needed the third one to create longitudinal effect



I'd love to see your photoshop pics!


----------



## nightbefore

Notorious Pink said:


> I'd love to see your photoshop pics!


I will post them tonight, they are not that great it was a quick make up for imagination


----------



## pigleto972001

Lucky animals will increase by 5-6 percent 1/12 - my SA told me today.


----------



## J_love_Chanel

I came across this photo of what it seems like a thinner version of Perlee Clovers bangle and a thinner ring? 
Are these new release to come soon? Or have they always been around but I just have never seen until now?? This photo is from VCA site. It was one of many photos under signature bangle page.  If these are the new release, I am so excited!


----------



## chromemilou

J_love_Chanel said:


> I came across this photo of what it seems like a thinner version of Perlee Clovers bangle and a thinner ring?
> Are these new release to come soon? Or have they always been around but I just have never seen until now?? This photo is from VCA site. It was one of many photos under signature bangle page.  If these are the new release, I am so excited!


Omg! How very exciting.  I hope they will be released soon. They are def new pieces.


----------



## chromemilou

pigleto972001 said:


> Lucky animals will increase by 5-6 percent 1/12 - my SA told me today.


Thanks for the info! May I ask whether this will be a global increase or just in certain countries? Also, did your SA by chance say anything about a price increase on any of the other collections?


----------



## fdc

I tried on some YG VA bracelets including guilloché, blue agate and malachite but was underwhelmed, can’t tell why maybe my skin tone. I’m Asian with yellow undertone, on other Asian fellows I find malachite beautiful but on me it seems off. What do you think? 
Maybe I’ll end up getting onyx to match with my pendant.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

J_love_Chanel said:


> I came across this photo of what it seems like a thinner version of Perlee Clovers bangle and a thinner ring?
> Are these new release to come soon? Or have they always been around but I just have never seen until now?? This photo is from VCA site. It was one of many photos under signature bangle page.  If these are the new release, I am so excited!


how exciting, do you have a link to this i can’t find it?


----------



## nightbefore

as I said they are not the best but I hope this helps just for an overview  I used the same photos from website and they looked in same scale but it seems like sweets are a bit smaller or photo is not taken in same angle and distance @Notorious Pink also the ear from the girl in second photo is not really fit for stacking


----------



## chromemilou

Has anyone else noticed that the VCA US website is down today? I hope it doesn't mean anything. Txs.


----------



## J_love_Chanel

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> how exciting, do you have a link to this i can’t find it?











						Perlée signature bracelet, medium model - VCARP3K700 - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Perlée signature bracelet, 18K rose gold, medium model




					www.vancleefarpels.com


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

J_love_Chanel said:


> Perlée signature bracelet, medium model - VCARP3K700 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Perlée signature bracelet, 18K rose gold, medium model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com


i see, i found the photos of the other two golds



something feels off about it imo, it almost feels forced(?) like they were trying too hard to find a “thin love” alternative for vca. if i saw it irl i probably would think it’s a poorly done perlee clover fake. but it could look a lot better irl. hope we get more info on it


----------



## eliseypeesey

fdc said:


> I tried on some YG VA bracelets including guilloché, blue agate and malachite but was underwhelmed, can’t tell why maybe my skin tone. I’m Asian with yellow undertone, on other Asian fellows I find malachite beautiful but on me it seems off. What do you think?
> Maybe I’ll end up getting onyx to match with my pendant.


I think the specific shades of agate and malachite don’t pop very much? Maybe you could go with a brighter green for the malachite and either a brighter or darker agate? But the onyx would certainly pop a lot


----------



## fdc

eliseypeesey said:


> I think the specific shades of agate and malachite don’t pop very much? Maybe you could go with a brighter green for the malachite and either a brighter or darker agate? But the onyx would certainly pop a lot


You’re right I tried to put an Onyx necklace around my wrist to see and it did pop a lot so I think I’ll get onyx, it goes well with my outfits too as I usually wear black, grey and neutrals.


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> i see, i found the photos of the other two golds
> View attachment 4949619
> View attachment 4949620
> 
> something feels off about it imo, it almost feels forced(?) like they were trying too hard to find a “thin love” alternative for vca. if i saw it irl i probably would think it’s a poorly done perlee clover fake. but it could look a lot better irl. hope we get more info on it



Yeah I guess like they are trying to make the designs more accessible for broader audience, but it looks a bit off. However I feel the same about the thin JUC and Love.


----------



## eliseypeesey

fdc said:


> You’re right I tried to put an Onyx necklace around my wrist to see and it did pop a lot so I think I’ll get onyx, it goes well with my outfits too as I usually wear black, grey and neutrals.


I’m probably going to be getting an onyx one too soon! I think the black is very youthful looking. Going to try on a 5 motif guilloche when it’s back in stock and then make my decision haha


----------



## BigAkoya

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> i see, i found the photos of the other two golds
> View attachment 4949619
> View attachment 4949620
> 
> something feels off about it imo, it almost feels forced(?) like they were trying too hard to find a “thin love” alternative for vca. if i saw it irl i probably would think it’s a poorly done perlee clover fake. but it could look a lot better irl. hope we get more info on it


Can you please send the link to the WG version?  I cannot find it on the US website.  Thanks.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

willeyi said:


> Can you please send the link to the WG version?  I cannot find it on the US website.  Thanks.


they were originally pictured with the perlee signature bracelet, not listed on their own. i just went back to find it and it’s no longer there, i think they probably took it down.


----------



## Notorious Pink

nightbefore said:


> as I said they are not the best but I hope this helps just for an overview  I used the same photos from website and they looked in same scale but it seems like sweets are a bit smaller or photo is not taken in same angle and distance @Notorious Pink also the ear from the girl in second photo is not really fit for stacking
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949537
> View attachment 4949538
> View attachment 4949539
> View attachment 4949536


Looks great. Thank you!


----------



## innerpeace85

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> i see, i found the photos of the other two golds
> View attachment 4949619
> View attachment 4949620
> 
> something feels off about it imo, it almost feels forced(?) like they were trying too hard to find a “thin love” alternative for vca. if i saw it irl i probably would think it’s a poorly done perlee clover fake. but it could look a lot better irl. hope we get more info on it


I don't like this thin design - there is no gap between the motifs and beads on the bracelet and that looks quite odd to me. Hopefully it looks better IRL.


----------



## floridamama

fdc said:


> I tried on some YG VA bracelets including guilloché, blue agate and malachite but was underwhelmed, can’t tell why maybe my skin tone. I’m Asian with yellow undertone, on other Asian fellows I find malachite beautiful but on me it seems off. What do you think?
> Maybe I’ll end up getting onyx to match with my pendant.


They all look nice but I think blue agate is very pretty with your skin tone ....I would definitely go for that if I were you. Let us know what you decide


----------



## innerpeace85

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Yeah I guess like they are trying to make the designs more accessible for broader audience, but it looks a bit off. However I feel the same about the thin JUC and Love.


I don't like the thinner love/JUC as well. I wish they would done something about the locking mechanism on Love bracelet instead of coming out with thin and cuff versions.


----------



## beansbeans

nightbefore said:


> as I said they are not the best but I hope this helps just for an overview  I used the same photos from website and they looked in same scale but it seems like sweets are a bit smaller or photo is not taken in same angle and distance @Notorious Pink also the ear from the girl in second photo is not really fit for stacking
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949537
> View attachment 4949538
> View attachment 4949539
> View attachment 4949536



Ah, I really like these combinations! Thank you for the visuals. But too bad I can never get the sweets into my 2nd piercing.


----------



## mnpurselover

fdc said:


> I tried on some YG VA bracelets including guilloché, blue agate and malachite but was underwhelmed, can’t tell why maybe my skin tone. I’m Asian with yellow undertone, on other Asian fellows I find malachite beautiful but on me it seems off. What do you think?
> Maybe I’ll end up getting onyx to match with my pendant.


Hmmmmm I think like a previous poster said, maybe if the malachite was a little brighter?  I do think the agate looks pretty though.  Onyx of course would be gorgeous.  I think agate or onyx


----------



## fdc

floridamama said:


> They all look nice but I think blue agate is very pretty with your skin tone ....I would definitely go for that if I were you. Let us know what you decide





mnpurselover said:


> Hmmmmm I think like a previous poster said, maybe if the malachite was a little brighter?  I do think the agate looks pretty though.  Onyx of course would be gorgeous.  I think agate or onyx


Thanks for your lovely advices ladies, I really like looking at agate on others but on me don’t know why I’m not impressed. I will go with onyx finally =)


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> Lucky animals will increase by 5-6 percent 1/12 - my SA told me today.


Did they already increase with the last increase ?? So this is an additional increase ? Boo


----------



## J_love_Chanel

I have checked with my SA re: Perlee thin version and she said they don’t even know when it will be launched as of yet.  She thinks it will be at least another 6 months or even longer before I will be able to see it in person at least for where I am located.  I agree with what some of you said about thin one looking bit strange and etc but I still can’t wait to see it in real life and hope it will look better than the photos.


----------



## Phoenix123

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> i see, i found the photos of the other two golds
> View attachment 4949619
> View attachment 4949620
> 
> something feels off about it imo, it almost feels forced(?) like they were trying too hard to find a “thin love” alternative for vca. if i saw it irl i probably would think it’s a poorly done perlee clover fake. but it could look a lot better irl. hope we get more info on it



I actually like it!  I look forward to seeing it IRL.


----------



## nightbefore

beansbeans said:


> Ah, I really like these combinations! Thank you for the visuals. But too bad I can never get the sweets into my 2nd piercing.


I think these are a bit too big for ear stacking, My two sweets wont fit together in 1st and 2nd piercing, since frivole is slightly larger I think it will only fit if I skip 2nd and put it on 3rd


----------



## BigAkoya

J_love_Chanel said:


> I have checked with my SA re: Perlee thin version and she said they don’t even know when it will be launched as of yet.  She thinks it will be at least another 6 months or even longer before I will be able to see it in person at least for where I am located.  I agree with what some of you said about thin one looking bit strange and etc but I still can’t wait to see it in real life and hope it will look better than the photos.


I like it!  I keep zooming in on the motifs, but I can’t tell if it’s all WG or if it has diamonds, like a tiny Sweets.  Do you recall when you saw it on the website if it had diamonds?  A diamond version would be nice.  Thanks for sharing this info!


----------



## J_love_Chanel

willeyi said:


> I like it!  I keep zooming in on the motifs, but I can’t tell if it’s all WG or if it has diamonds, like a tiny Sweets.  Do you recall when you saw it on the website if it had diamonds?  A diamond version would be nice.  Thanks for sharing this info!


I think clovers are in diamonds ^_^


----------



## vinotastic

J_love_Chanel said:


> I think clovers are in diamonds ^_^



That's the way I see it too.  I'm excited for this.  While I love the look of the clover bracelets (and ring), I prefer slimmer bangles so this is a welcome addition.


----------



## *emma*

vinotastic said:


> That's the way I see it too.  I'm excited for this.  While I love the look of the clover bracelets (and ring), I prefer slimmer bangles so this is a welcome addition.


My SA (NYC) said likely for summer.


----------



## Rockysmom

*emma* said:


> My SA (NYC) said likely for summer.


I really like the slim perlee clover! Can’t wait to see it IRL


----------



## *emma*

Rockysmom said:


> I really like the slim perlee clover! Can’t wait to see it IRL


Me too!!


----------



## oranGetRee

*emma* said:


> My SA (NYC) said likely for summer.



Hope to see more pics soon


----------



## cafecreme15

So I’ve been wanting a more substantial earring and had been thinking an open hoop (so non VCA) but then I stopped by my boutique today and tried these (they’re GMOP though they look white in the pic)! Don’t think I’d go for rose gold but definitely got me thinking about the 2 motif. Ladies who have this style - do you find them too heavy or over the top for every day wear?


----------



## *emma*

cafecreme15 said:


> So I’ve been wanting a more substantial earring and had been thinking an open hoop (so non VCA) but then I stopped by my boutique today and tried these (they’re GMOP though they look white in the pic)! Don’t think I’d go for rose gold but definitely got me thinking about the 2 motif. Ladies who have this style - do you find them too heavy or over the top for every day wear?


I have the 2 motif drop and wear them a lot. I use the plastic disc and can wear them all day with no issues. Hope this helps


----------



## cafecreme15

*emma* said:


> I have the 2 motif drop and wear them a lot. I use the plastic disc and can wear them all day with no issues. Hope this helps


It does, thanks! Do they give you plastic discs at the boutique to clasp on behind the existing fastening mechanism?


----------



## ThisVNchick

I was really trying to be good this year. It is only nine days into the new year. What do I do about this 20 motif LOL...I think this is one of the better malachite that I’ve seen in a 20.

ETA: Any other malachite lovers care to give their opinion on this piece? I haven't seen enough malachite to know if this is an exceptional piece.


----------



## *emma*

cafecreme15 said:


> It does, thanks! Do they give you plastic discs at the boutique to clasp on behind the existing fastening mechanism?


 Yes, my SA gave me quite a few pairs. It makes a difference on how it sits on your ear and gives you support.


----------



## gagabag

cafecreme15 said:


> So I’ve been wanting a more substantial earring and had been thinking an open hoop (so non VCA) but then I stopped by my boutique today and tried these (they’re GMOP though they look white in the pic)! Don’t think I’d go for rose gold but definitely got me thinking about the 2 motif. Ladies who have this style - do you find them too heavy or over the top for every day wear?


Gorgeous! I have the lucky 2 motif butterfly and wear it casually. I don’t find it heavy and sometimes forget wearing it if not for the jiggling when turning my head


----------



## cafecreme15

gagabag said:


> Gorgeous! I have the lucky 2 motif butterfly and wear it casually. I don’t find it heavy and sometimes forget wearing it if not for the jiggling when turning my head


I figure it may just take some getting used to! Have spent years and years only wearing studs.


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> So I’ve been wanting a more substantial earring and had been thinking an open hoop (so non VCA) but then I stopped by my boutique today and tried these (they’re GMOP though they look white in the pic)! Don’t think I’d go for rose gold but definitely got me thinking about the 2 motif. Ladies who have this style - do you find them too heavy or over the top for every day wear?


They look beautiful on you. I have these earrings and though I do not find them extremely heavy, I do find that they stretch my piercings a bit. I say buy them now while you are still young with more resilient skin!


----------



## oranGetRee

For ladies with 2 butterfly pendant -

Can I know if the little diamond flips easily when you wear the necklace? Currently looking at the tsavorite version

if it does, then I will probably get the diamond ring instead.

thank you!


----------



## Aimee3

oranGetRee said:


> For ladies with 2 butterfly pendant -
> 
> Can I know if the little diamond flips easily when you wear the necklace? Currently looking at the tsavorite version
> 
> if it does, then I will probably get diamond the ring instead.
> 
> thank you!


No the little diamond doesn’t flip at all.  It’s close enough to the butterfly and the “weight” of the butterfly keeps it in place.


----------



## oranGetRee

Aimee3 said:


> No the little diamond doesn’t flip at all.  It’s close enough to the butterfly and the “weight” of the butterfly keeps it in place.


Thanks alot for reply!


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> They look beautiful on you. I have these earrings and though I do not find them extremely heavy, I do find that they stretch my piercings a bit. I say buy them now while you are still young with more resilient skin!


Thank you for this! Was worried about this since the thought of stretched out piercings give me the heebie jeebies LOL


----------



## HADASSA

ThisVNchick said:


> I was really trying to be good this year. It is only nine days into the new year. What do I do about this 20 motif LOL...I think this is one of the better malachite that I’ve seen in a 20.
> 
> ETA: Any other malachite lovers care to give their opinion on this piece? I haven't seen enough malachite to know if this is an exceptional piece.
> 
> View attachment 4952635
> View attachment 4952636


This is a gorgeous piece indeed for a 20  

The contrast of dark to light bands and the "arc" striations are perfect  The contrast does not make the Malachite look too dark, especially if you wear with darker clothing.

Buy without hesitation.


----------



## HADASSA

ThisVNchick said:


> I was really trying to be good this year. It is only nine days into the new year. What do I do about this 20 motif LOL...I think this is one of the better malachite that I’ve seen in a 20.
> 
> ETA: Any other malachite lovers care to give their opinion on this piece? I haven't seen enough malachite to know if this is an exceptional piece.
> 
> View attachment 4952635
> View attachment 4952636


What is the WG piece on the left? Pave or Chalcedony? Any pics of that?


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you for this! Was worried about this since the thought of stretched out piercings give me the heebie jeebies LOL


I think it also depends on your earlobes. If yours are small/attached and/or firm it should be less of an issue. I never had earrings cause a piercing to stretch until the past 5 years and now suddenly it is an issue. I did wear bigger, heavier earrings in my 20s and it did not seem to cause any damage then.


----------



## ThisVNchick

HADASSA said:


> This is a gorgeous piece indeed for a 20
> 
> The contrast of dark to light bands and the "arc" striations are perfect  The contrast does not make the Malachite look too dark, especially if you wear with darker clothing.
> 
> Buy without hesitation.


Thank you @HADASSA ! I was hoping you would chime in since I know you’re quite particular about your malachite!

The other piece was chalcedony. I unfortunately didn’t snap a picture of it (not a WG fan) but it was also a pretty one.


----------



## HADASSA

ThisVNchick said:


> Thank you @HADASSA ! I was hoping you would chime in since I know you’re quite particular about your malachite!



Timing is everything with Malachite  You can't go wrong with this piece 



ThisVNchick said:


> The other piece was chalcedony. I unfortunately didn’t snap a picture of it (not a WG fan) but it was also a pretty one.



My guess was Chalcedony  I have the Pave Frivole and 3-flower Socrate earrings both in WG but no other WG pieces. I think this Magic Long Pendant will be a small enough dose of WG. What do you think?

 I absolutely love your MLP in GMOP btw


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> I think it also depends on your earlobes. If yours are small/attached and/or firm it should be less of an issue. I never had earrings cause a piercing to stretch until the past 5 years and now suddenly it is an issue. I did wear bigger, heavier earrings in my 20s and it did not seem to cause any damage then.


Interesting! I’ve hardly ever worn big earrings so hard to know if they’re susceptible to stretching. But good to know the earrings themselves are comfortable.


----------



## TankerToad

cafecreme15 said:


> So I’ve been wanting a more substantial earring and had been thinking an open hoop (so non VCA) but then I stopped by my boutique today and tried these (they’re GMOP though they look white in the pic)! Don’t think I’d go for rose gold but definitely got me thinking about the 2 motif. Ladies who have this style - do you find them too heavy or over the top for every day wear?


Love these on you- I would wear these by day for sure


----------



## allure244

oranGetRee said:


> For ladies with 2 butterfly pendant -
> 
> Can I know if the little diamond flips easily when you wear the necklace? Currently looking at the tsavorite version
> 
> if it does, then I will probably get the diamond ring instead.
> 
> thank you!





Aimee3 said:


> No the little diamond doesn’t flip at all.  It’s close enough to the butterfly and the “weight” of the butterfly keeps it in place.



I have the necklace and I haven’t noticed my diamond flipping either.


----------



## cafecreme15

TankerToad said:


> Love these on you- I would wear these by day for sure


Thank you! I’m between the VCA and either these or something like it - an open hoop with staggered baguette diamonds. Very different looks for sure! These aren’t branded but are from a trusted jeweler.


----------



## cafecreme15

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you! I’m between the VCA and either these or something like it - an open hoop with staggered baguette diamonds. Very different looks for sure! These aren’t branded but are from a trusted jeweler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954323


Would love if anyone has thoughts on the VCA 2 motif vs a hoop like this!


----------



## jenayb

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you! I’m between the VCA and either these or something like it - an open hoop with staggered baguette diamonds. Very different looks for sure! These aren’t branded but are from a trusted jeweler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954323



These remind me VERY much of Suzanne Kalan's Fireworks pieces.


----------



## JewelryLover101

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you! I’m between the VCA and either these or something like it - an open hoop with staggered baguette diamonds. Very different looks for sure! These aren’t branded but are from a trusted jeweler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954323


I have to say I like these on you better than the VCA earrings! I’m sorry, treasonous I know, but these look great with your coloring and have just the right amount of bling!


----------



## cafecreme15

jenaywins said:


> These remind me VERY much of Suzanne Kalan's Fireworks pieces.


I will have to look her pieces up!


JewelryLover101 said:


> I have to say I like these on you better than the VCA earrings! I’m sorry, treasonous I know, but these look great with your coloring and have just the right amount of bling!


Thank you! This is very helpful - treasonous or not LOL. If I did go with the VCA I would probably special order both motifs in yellow hammered gold. Rose gold is so not for me!


----------



## Jinsun

@nightbefore Mini frivole is slightly larger than the sweet.

I’ve tried stacking and it doesn’t work. They overlap and doesn’t look right. I guess it depends on where your piercing holes are.

Two sweets I can stack together but they are touching. There’s no space btwn the earrings. Doesn’t look good with my hole placements.


----------



## macarondreams

Hi everyone - hoping to ask for some guidance from the VCA lovers/experts on this forum. I’m pretty new to VCA and received the chalcedony 5 motif bracelet as a gift (on Thursday).

I opened the box again tonight to admire the bracelet and see marks(?) that look almost like rust where the stone meets the frame on the motif closest to the clasp. Also, the stone on two of the middle motifs look almost cloudy (again, where the stone meets the frame). 

I was so excited and giddy when I first opened the box that I didn’t inspect the bracelet or pay close attention, so I don’t know if the marks(?)/cloudiness were already there. I was super careful (i.e. dry/clean hands) and I immediately put it back in the box and haven’t touched it since. 

Has anyone else experienced this before? Will VCA allow an exchange (which is another issue since there’s apparently only one in the country). We will reach out to the SA tomorrow but I thought I would post here first. 

I know it’s only a material item and there are so much more important events/issues to think about right now, but I can’t help but feel a bit sad/disappointed.

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## nicole0612

macarondreams said:


> Hi everyone - hoping to ask for some guidance from the VCA lovers/experts on this forum. I’m pretty new to VCA and received the chalcedony 5 motif bracelet as a gift (on Thursday).
> 
> I opened the box again tonight to admire the bracelet and see marks(?) that look almost like rust where the stone meets the frame on the motif closest to the clasp. Also, the stone on two of the middle motifs look almost cloudy (again, where the stone meets the frame).
> 
> I was so excited and giddy when I first opened the box that I didn’t inspect the bracelet or pay close attention, so I don’t know if the marks(?)/cloudiness were already there. I was super careful (i.e. dry/clean hands) and I immediately put it back in the box and haven’t touched it since.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this before? Will VCA allow an exchange (which is another issue since there’s apparently only one in the country). We will reach out to the SA tomorrow but I thought I would post here first.
> 
> I know it’s only a material item and there are so much more important events/issues to think about right now, but I can’t help but feel a bit sad/disappointed.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance.


Hello, I’m sorry you had a bad experience. Can you add some photos of the issues you noticed? Chalcedony is a hardy stone, so I wouldn’t think you caused any damage by briefly handling it. Have you seen other chalcedony pieces in person to judge whether this one is normal or not? It sounds like it is not normal from your description, but since you mentioned you are very new to the brand I assume you know the stone has natural color variations through it (though they should not be rose gold). I would try gently wiping it with a cloth and if the marks remain then the SA should absolutely exchange it. You may just have to wait for one to come available, but it certainly will.


----------



## nycmamaofone

I just saw on FB that VCA is having another price increase. Is that true? Has anyone else heard anything?


----------



## macarondreams

nicole0612 said:


> Hello, I’m sorry you had a bad experience. Can you add some photos of the issues you noticed? Chalcedony is a hardy stone, so I wouldn’t think you caused any damage by briefly handling it. Have you seen other chalcedony pieces in person to judge whether this one is normal or not? It sounds like it is not normal from your description, but since you mentioned you are very new to the brand I assume you know the stone has natural color variations through it (though they should not be rose gold). I would try gently wiping it with a cloth and if the marks remain then the SA should absolutely exchange it. You may just have to wait for one to come available, but it certainly will.



Thanks so much for your reply. I took a few photos last night but they’re not the best (and it’s still dark and rainy right now). The motif with the the marks/rust is in the first photo. I attempted to capture the “cloudiness” (circled) on the other motifs in the second and third photo, but it was a bit difficult to.

The marks/rust don’t appear normal based on what I’ve seen, but I’m not sure about the “cloudiness”. Any thoughts based on the photos would be appreciated. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## cattttrannn

macarondreams said:


> Thanks so much for your reply. I took a few photos last night but they’re not the best (and it’s still dark and rainy right now). The motif with the the marks/rust is in the first photo. I attempted to capture the “cloudiness” (circled) on the other motifs in the second and third photo, but it was a bit difficult to.
> 
> The marks/rust don’t appear normal based on what I’ve seen, but I’m not sure about the “cloudiness”. Any thoughts based on the photos would be appreciated. Thanks again for all your help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4955040
> View attachment 4955041
> View attachment 4955042


After seeing your post, I went back to look at my 20 motif necklace. I think the cloudiness you talked about is part of normal striated chalcedony


----------



## macarondreams

cattttrannn said:


> After seeing your post, I went back to look at my 20 motif necklace. I think the cloudiness you talked about is part of normal striated chalcedony
> View attachment 4955231
> View attachment 4955232



Thanks so much for taking the time to check on your necklace and taking photos.  The cloudiness on my bracelet seems to follows the clover shape (almost like a cloudy border along the edge of the stone). In your photos, I see the striations as lines running from the top left to the bottom right of the clover, with some areas that are translucent. Is the translucency the “cloudy” that you’re seeing? (Apologies if I’ve totally missed what you’re referring to). Thanks again!


----------



## HADASSA

NEED HELP PLEASE !!!

What size SINGLE ROW DIAMOND PERLEE lines up seamlessly with a size 16 CARTIER LOVE BRACELET?

I am not sure if it will be an EXTRA SMALL or SMALL. I don’t want the bracelets to slide over each other.

Thank you ALL so very much


----------



## 4LV

HADASSA said:


> NEED HELP PLEASE !!!
> 
> What size SINGLE ROW DIAMOND PERLEE lines up seamlessly with a size 16 CARTIER LOVE BRACELET?
> 
> I am not sure if it will be an EXTRA SMALL or SMALL. I don’t want the bracelets to slide over each other.
> 
> Thank you ALL so very much



I tried on XS which fits perfect. Hope that helps


----------



## HADASSA

4LV said:


> I tried on XS which fits perfect. Hope that helps


Thank you @4LV  What size is your wrist?

I just measured my wrist at the widest part just after the wristbone (towards the fingers) and it's 5.5". Trying to ensure whether I fall in the XS category.


----------



## 4LV

HADASSA said:


> Thank you @4LV  What size is your wrist?
> 
> I just measured my wrist at the widest part just after the wristbone (towards the fingers) and it's 5.5". Trying to ensure whether I fall in the XS category.


Have to go home to measure, could not remember even I measured so many times. LOL. But I do wear a Love in size 16 and I had that on when I tried with the single roll Perlee, it fits perfect. Then what was the smallest Perlee Clover before they came out four sizes? I think that was XS also? I tried that with XS single roll also, it fits too. Trying to decide if I need a single roll or triple, LOL


----------



## Rockerchic

HADASSA said:


> NEED HELP PLEASE !!!
> 
> What size SINGLE ROW DIAMOND PERLEE lines up seamlessly with a size 16 CARTIER LOVE BRACELET?
> 
> I am not sure if it will be an EXTRA SMALL or SMALL. I don’t want the bracelets to slide over each other.
> 
> Thank you ALL so very much


Agree with @4LV --Small is same size as Cartier love 17


----------



## HADASSA

4LV said:


> Have to go home to measure, could not remember even I measured so many times. LOL. But I do wear a Love in size 16 and I had that on when I tried with the single roll Perlee, it fits perfect. Then what was the smallest Perlee Clover before they came out four sizes? I think that was XS also? I tried that with XS single roll also, it fits too. Trying to decide if I need a single roll or triple, LOL


Hahaha!!! I'm a minimalist and have the LOVES in the classic and thin versions but I think I need (read want) a little sparkle


----------



## HADASSA

Rockerchic said:


> Agree with @4LV --Small is same size as Cartier love 17


Thank you for confirming @Rockerchic


----------



## nicole0612

macarondreams said:


> Thanks so much for your reply. I took a few photos last night but they’re not the best (and it’s still dark and rainy right now). The motif with the the marks/rust is in the first photo. I attempted to capture the “cloudiness” (circled) on the other motifs in the second and third photo, but it was a bit difficult to.
> 
> The marks/rust don’t appear normal based on what I’ve seen, but I’m not sure about the “cloudiness”. Any thoughts based on the photos would be appreciated. Thanks again for all your help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4955040
> View attachment 4955041
> View attachment 4955042


It is hard to tell from the first photo if there is damage or just unfortunate placement of the natural striations. Either way, I would request an exchange for a bracelet with more attractive stones. The later photos appear to be marks from finger oils or the environment that will come off with a polishing cloth, but I suspect that your item was either a return or was handled a bit and not cleaned well prior to being sent to you. In either case, I would still opt to exchange it for a better bracelet.


----------



## Rockysmom

Are cleaning cloths new? I received one with my bracelet.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Rockysmom said:


> Are cleaning cloths new? I received one with my bracelet.



They are not but they've been in super short supply. It's rare for them to accompany purchases nowadays.


----------



## DS2006

nycmamaofone said:


> I just saw on FB that VCA is having another price increase. Is that true? Has anyone else heard anything?



The only thing I have seen is that the Lucky animals are having a price increase. I don't think they'd have another across the board increase this soon since there was one at the end of Sept. Someone else said that some high jewelry and timepieces are going up.


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

macarondreams said:


> Thanks so much for your reply. I took a few photos last night but they’re not the best (and it’s still dark and rainy right now). The motif with the the marks/rust is in the first photo. I attempted to capture the “cloudiness” (circled) on the other motifs in the second and third photo, but it was a bit difficult to.
> 
> The marks/rust don’t appear normal based on what I’ve seen, but I’m not sure about the “cloudiness”. Any thoughts based on the photos would be appreciated. Thanks again for all your help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4955040
> View attachment 4955041
> View attachment 4955042



Hi! It tried Chalcedony on at the store, but don’t own one. However to me this looks like a perfectly fine Chalcedony based on what I saw.
Hope this helps, unless others say there’s something to worry about.


----------



## Candy_landy

macarondreams said:


> Thanks so much for taking the time to check on your necklace and taking photos.  The cloudiness on my bracelet seems to follows the clover shape (almost like a cloudy border along the edge of the stone). In your photos, I see the striations as lines running from the top left to the bottom right of the clover, with some areas that are translucent. Is the translucency the “cloudy” that you’re seeing? (Apologies if I’ve totally missed what you’re referring to). Thanks again!


my friend had such «clouds» in the form of a clover on a new MOP bracelet, SA said that this is normal


----------



## macarondreams

nicole0612 said:


> It is hard to tell from the first photo if there is damage or just unfortunate placement of the natural striations. Either way, I would request an exchange for a bracelet with more attractive stones. The later photos appear to be marks from finger oils or the environment that will come off with a polishing cloth, but I suspect that your item was either a return or was handled a bit and not cleaned well prior to being sent to you. In either case, I would still opt to exchange it for a better bracelet.





Candy_landy said:


> my friend had such «clouds» in the form of a clover on a new MOP bracelet, SA said that this is normal





Bunny_in_Love said:


> Hi! It tried Chalcedony on at the store, but don’t own one. However to me this looks like a perfectly fine Chalcedony based on what I saw.
> Hope this helps, unless others say there’s something to worry about.



Thank you @nicole0612 @Candy_landy and @Bunny_in_Love. I’m glad to hear the cloudiness is normal and/or should come off with a gentle wipe using a cleaning cloth. I’m still a bit concerned about the rust/marks, and will be bringing in the bracelet for the SA to see at the end of the week. It’s finally a sunny day, so I’ve attached a photo collage that hopefully captures the marks more (once you click on the thumbnail). Thanks again everyone!


----------



## MandyC260

Hi all, 

I sadly lost my VCA vintage Alhambra pendant recently and went to a store to replace. Tried on the same necklace and felt like the chain was thicker than my previous one (my old one was bought ~2013 or so). I'll probably still purchase this necklace as I loved my other one and am sad that it's gone. But have to wonder-- am I crazy or has VCA updated vintage Alhambra pendant chain over the years? Any other updates or changes that people know of? Any info appreciated! Thx!


----------



## ThisVNchick

macarondreams said:


> Thank you @nicole0612 @Candy_landy and @Bunny_in_Love. I’m glad to hear the cloudiness is normal and/or should come off with a gentle wipe using a cleaning cloth. I’m still a bit concerned about the rust/marks, and will be bringing in the bracelet for the SA to see at the end of the week. It’s finally a sunny day, so I’ve attached a photo collage that hopefully captures the marks more (once you click on the thumbnail). Thanks again everyone!
> View attachment 4956404


Yes the "rust" definitely does not look normal. I can see it on the other prong as well, just not as thickly caked yet.


----------



## 880

cafecreme15 said:


> So I’ve been wanting a more substantial earring and had been thinking an open hoop (so non VCA) but then I stopped by my boutique today and tried these (they’re GMOP though they look white in the pic)! Don’t think I’d go for rose gold but definitely got me thinking about the 2 motif. Ladies who have this style - do you find them too heavy or over the top for every day wear?


I tried pave, gray MOP two motif earrings on, and they were light compared to the YG/WG buton d’or. I have a wider face and am not small boned, so I’d have no problem wearing them everyday. But, I like big jewelry for everyday, and i wear everything with a t shirt and jeans. Here are two pics: the two motif and the buton d’or (*I don’t have either yet *but am planning on the buton d’or next.  As per both my DH and SA, the two motif looked young and casual on my face, but maybe that was bc I was wearing a shirt and jeans.
BTW, I like the open hoop Diamond that you posted! Hope to see what you decide 



thanks. @cafecreme15 and @jenaywins, am planning to do so this year


----------



## cafecreme15

880 said:


> I tried pave, gray MOP two motif earrings on, and they were light compared to the YG/WG buton d’or. I have a wider face and am not small boned, so I’d have no problem wearing them everyday. But, I like big jewelry for everyday, and i wear everything with a t shirt and jeans. Here are two pics: the two motif and the buton d’or (*I don’t have either yet *but am planning on the buton d’or next.  As per both my DH and SA, the two motif looked young and casual on my face, but maybe that was bc I was wearing a shirt and jeans.
> BTW, I like the open hoop Diamond that you posted! Hope to see what you decide
> View attachment 4956505
> View attachment 4956540


Thank you! I really like the diamond hoops too! I started second guessing myself when I showed a picture to my VCA SA and she said they looked costume-y, but I think they look fun and modern. I like a little irreverence here and there in my fine jewelry - keeps things interesting. I love both these earrings on you! Agree the 2 motif looks more young and fun and the buton d'or look more dressy and refined. I.e. There is a time and place for both!


----------



## jenayb

880 said:


> I tried pave, gray MOP two motif earrings on, and they were light compared to the YG/WG buton d’or. I have a wider face and am not small boned, so I’d have no problem wearing them everyday. But, I like big jewelry for everyday, and i wear everything with a t shirt and jeans. Here are two pics: the two motif and the buton d’or (*I don’t have either yet *but am planning on the buton d’or next.  As per both my DH and SA, the two motif looked young and casual on my face, but maybe that was bc I was wearing a shirt and jeans.
> BTW, I like the open hoop Diamond that you posted! Hope to see what you decide
> View attachment 4956505
> View attachment 4956540



I agree that the two motif is very fun and modern on you versus the Buton. 

I really like the two motif also as it feels to me almost like two pairs of earrings if that makes sense. You have the "stud" at the top, and then bonus material as the earring goes on!  


Buy them.


----------



## ThisVNchick

HADASSA said:


> Timing is everything with Malachite  You can't go wrong with this piece
> 
> 
> 
> My guess was Chalcedony  I have the Pave Frivole and 3-flower Socrate earrings both in WG but no other WG pieces. I think this Magic Long Pendant will be a small enough dose of WG. What do you think?
> 
> I absolutely love your MLP in GMOP btw


Yes definitely!

Let me see if I can get my SA to send a picture of the MA Chalcedony. It was a really nice textured one. It reminded me of the wave patterns on one of my favorite rocks when I used to collect them as a child. 

As I age, I am finding that I love the long MA pendants more and more. Somedays, the pendant gives my outfit enough 'oomph' where I don't have to go the extra mile to wear/carry extra accessories to make a casual outfit more dressy; I love that! If I had to add a bit of WG to my collection, I would definitely add the Chalcedony MA pendant.


----------



## HADASSA

ThisVNchick said:


> Yes definitely!
> 
> Let me see if I can get my SA to send a picture of the MA Chalcedony. It was a really nice textured one. It reminded me of the wave patterns on one of my favorite rocks when I used to collect them as a child.
> 
> As I age, I am finding that I love the long MA pendants more and more. Somedays, the pendant gives my outfit enough 'oomph' where I don't have to go the extra mile to wear/carry extra accessories to make a casual outfit more dressy; I love that! If I had to add a bit of WG to my collection, I would definitely add the Chalcedony MA pendant.


Thank you for your insight and your offer to get a pic - the MLP definitely seems very versatile and Chalcedony can be quite the chameleon


----------



## skri

Hey y’all! Can I get an opinion? I have a guilloche vintage necklace and am looking to pair a smaller necklace with it. Am debating between MOP sweet or frivole or maybe the carnelian sweet. Has anyone tried mixing metals (yellow gold/ rose gold) and how does it look? Also, any issues with tangling or scratches when layering? Thank you!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

macarondreams said:


> Thank you @nicole0612 @Candy_landy and @Bunny_in_Love. I’m glad to hear the cloudiness is normal and/or should come off with a gentle wipe using a cleaning cloth. I’m still a bit concerned about the rust/marks, and will be bringing in the bracelet for the SA to see at the end of the week. It’s finally a sunny day, so I’ve attached a photo collage that hopefully captures the marks more (once you click on the thumbnail). Thanks again everyone!
> View attachment 4956404



This definitely looks defective to me.


----------



## TankerToad

880 said:


> I tried pave, gray MOP two motif earrings on, and they were light compared to the YG/WG buton d’or. I have a wider face and am not small boned, so I’d have no problem wearing them everyday. But, I like big jewelry for everyday, and i wear everything with a t shirt and jeans. Here are two pics: the two motif and the buton d’or (*I don’t have either yet *but am planning on the buton d’or next.  As per both my DH and SA, the two motif looked young and casual on my face, but maybe that was bc I was wearing a shirt and jeans.
> BTW, I like the open hoop Diamond that you posted! Hope to see what you decide
> View attachment 4956505
> View attachment 4956540


Ahhh both look really fab on - tough choice - very different each


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

macarondreams said:


> Thank you @nicole0612 @Candy_landy and @Bunny_in_Love. I’m glad to hear the cloudiness is normal and/or should come off with a gentle wipe using a cleaning cloth. I’m still a bit concerned about the rust/marks, and will be bringing in the bracelet for the SA to see at the end of the week. It’s finally a sunny day, so I’ve attached a photo collage that hopefully captures the marks more (once you click on the thumbnail). Thanks again everyone!
> View attachment 4956404



Yes, now it does not look right with this rust


----------



## Mjxxsyd

hi guys I didn’t want to start a new thread but I just wanted to see if anyone has any experience with this. I bought this 5 motif MOP back in October and just noticed there one motif has some sort of a surface on the stone. All I know is that it wasn’t like this before and I can’t seem to get it off with the cloth


----------



## nicole0612

Mjxxsyd said:


> hi guys I didn’t want to start a new thread but I just wanted to see if anyone has any experience with this. I bought this 5 motif MOP back in October and just noticed there one motif has some sort of a surface on the stone. All I know is that it wasn’t like this before and I can’t seem to get it off with the cloth


This has happened to me before with onyx and mop. I know mop is not supposed to get wet, but if you have tried rubbing very thoroughly with the dry cloth with no success, try very slightly dampening a q-tip (it goes to the little edges easier than a cloth) and rub very well. Then dry it with a cloth as soon as you are done. This has worked wonders for me in the past, I hope it helps.


----------



## ThisVNchick

HADASSA said:


> Thank you for your insight and your offer to get a pic - the MLP definitely seems very versatile and Chalcedony can be quite the chameleon


After reading your response and writing my response, it had me thinking about that chalcedony all night 

I am currently on a husband imposed banned after that malachite purchase...but a girl can dream!


----------



## EpiFanatic

4LV said:


> I tried on XS which fits perfect. Hope that helps


I agree.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Is there a thread that consolidates frivole pieces?  If so can someone link it for me?  Thank you!!


----------



## Candy_landy

macarondreams said:


> I’m glad to hear the cloudiness is normal and/or should come off with a gentle wipe using a cleaning cloth. I’m still a bit concerned about the rust/marks, and will be bringing in the bracelet for the SA to see at the end of the week. It’s finally a sunny day, so I’ve attached a photo collage that hopefully captures the marks more (once you click on the thumbnail). Thanks again everyone!
> View attachment 4956404


Oh, now, this is not good(


----------



## Aimee3

Candy_landy said:


> Oh, now, this is not good(


How can gold rust???  That seems so strange.


----------



## HADASSA

ThisVNchick said:


> After reading your response and writing my response, it had me thinking about that chalcedony all night
> 
> I am currently on a husband imposed banned after that malachite purchase...but a girl can dream!


Wait until you get the pic from your SA


----------



## HADASSA

macarondreams said:


> Thank you @nicole0612 @Candy_landy and @Bunny_in_Love. I’m glad to hear the cloudiness is normal and/or should come off with a gentle wipe using a cleaning cloth. I’m still a bit concerned about the rust/marks, and will be bringing in the bracelet for the SA to see at the end of the week. It’s finally a sunny day, so I’ve attached a photo collage that hopefully captures the marks more (once you click on the thumbnail). Thanks again everyone!
> View attachment 4956404


Could the chemical composition of the WG be reacting with the natural stone? I think you need to take this back to VCA. This is definitely NOT normal.


----------



## ThisVNchick

HADASSA said:


> Wait until you get the pic from your SA


So dreamy.

Still considering


----------



## HADASSA

ThisVNchick said:


> So dreamy.
> 
> Still considering
> 
> View attachment 4957460


It's beautiful     Definitely a great addition in WG


----------



## gagabag

ThisVNchick said:


> So dreamy.
> 
> Still considering
> 
> View attachment 4957460


This is so pretty! Oh my!


----------



## Fem1014

DS2006 said:


> The only thing I have seen is that the Lucky animals are having a price increase. I don't think they'd have another across the board increase this soon since there was one at the end of Sept. Someone else said that some high jewelry and timepieces are going up.


 my SA confirmed price increase on 1/21. I was looking to purchase the frivole BTF ring later this month but he reached out to let me know. Not sure if it is across the board, but does seem that way, if frivole is increasing. Seems a bit crazy since they just had a price increase in September.


----------



## Crbrady2020

Metrowestmama said:


> Considering some more VCA pieces but not 100% sure the direction to go.
> 
> I already have the vintage MOP vintage alhambra earclips and 10 motif necklace.
> 
> I'm considering getting the frivole pendant and small earrings, small perlee hoops and 5 motif vintage MOP bracelet. This 'collection' would give me sets, which is appealing. I could wear the perlee hoops with the 10 motif. I have pave studs that would be great with the frivole pendant. The bracelet I could use with the 10 motif to lengthen, or wear with my earclips, etc.
> 
> However, I'm wondering if I should skip all of it and put the money towards a diamond clover perlee. But I'd want to wear it everyday. Seems like I could.
> 
> I love the idea of having lots of VCA pieces to play with but on the other hand, I do typically like to wear the same jewelry everyday so it's appealing to have one fabulous piece I'd wear all the time.
> 
> I'm sure I'll get everything on my list at some point over the years but trying to figure out the next step. Appreciate your thoughts. Do you get compliments over a piece vs another? Do you wear certain pieces everyday?


If you tend to wear the same thing day after day buy what you really like.  I'm the same way sleep and eat in the same 3 Cartier love bracelets, bought the matching hoops they're in the vault not to be seen again since that's a trip to the bank.


----------



## Crbrady2020

Metrowestmama said:


> Considering some more VCA pieces but not 100% sure the direction to go.
> 
> I already have the vintage MOP vintage alhambra earclips and 10 motif necklace.
> 
> I'm considering getting the frivole pendant and small earrings, small perlee hoops and 5 motif vintage MOP bracelet. This 'collection' would give me sets, which is appealing. I could wear the perlee hoops with the 10 motif. I have pave studs that would be great with the frivole pendant. The bracelet I could use with the 10 motif to lengthen, or wear with my earclips, etc.
> 
> However, I'm wondering if I should skip all of it and put the money towards a diamond clover perlee. But I'd want to wear it everyday. Seems like I could.
> 
> I love the idea of having lots of VCA pieces to play with but on the other hand, I do typically like to wear the same jewelry everyday so it's appealing to have one fabulous piece I'd wear all the time.
> 
> I'm sure I'll get everything on my list at some point over the years but trying to figure out the next step. Appreciate your thoughts. Do you get compliments over a piece vs another? Do you wear certain pieces everyday?
> [/QU
> 
> But on the earings.  I want the large pair of Byzantine Alhambra.  Can't find them but keeping if I find them I'll be doing the happy dance best of luck so many choices


----------



## DS2006

Fem1014 said:


> my SA confirmed price increase on 1/21. I was looking to purchase the frivole BTF ring later this month but he reached out to let me know. Not sure if it is across the board, but does seem that way, if frivole is increasing. Seems a bit crazy since they just had a price increase in September.



Look in the worldwide pricing thread and there is discussion on this (page 110). Others have been told it is only high jewelry and watches. I read that Lucky Animals increased on Tuesday. I hope they don't increase across the board this soon. If they do, I am likely going to stop buying.


----------



## rk4265

DS2006 said:


> Look in the worldwide pricing thread and there is discussion on this (page 110). Others have been told it is only high jewelry and watches. I read that Lucky Animals increased on Tuesday. I hope they don't increase across the board this soon. If they do, I am likely going to stop buying.


 High jewelry, poetic complications and the diamond solitaires


----------



## holycooooow

What size necklace is this or what is it called? It’s larger than a vintage but isn’t a magic


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

holycooooow said:


> What size necklace is this or what is it called? It’s larger than a vintage but isn’t a magic
> 
> View attachment 4960631


it’s also called a magic pendant, but it’s a location exclusive magic pendant so it’s smaller than the normal magic pendants. the ginza, hong kong, and paris edition pendants are all this size i believe.


----------



## TankerToad

DS2006 said:


> Look in the worldwide pricing thread and there is discussion on this (page 110). Others have been told it is only high jewelry and watches. I read that Lucky Animals increased on Tuesday. I hope they don't increase across the board this soon. If they do, I am likely going to stop buying.


Exhausted with all the price increases


----------



## innerpeace85

TankerToad said:


> Exhausted with all the price increases


Me too! So hard to keep up with these increases


----------



## debloom

Question: does the Vintage Alhambra earrings have a la pousette backs option?


----------



## BigAkoya

debloom said:


> Question: does the Vintage Alhambra earrings have a la pousette backs option?


Hi!  The vintage size has the french clips/omega backs which I love.  I've tried la pousette backs and to me, they are so so so cumbersome.  I can't get them right half the time, and it's annoying.  They are mostly associated with smaller earrings such as the Sweet or mini Frivole, so add on top a small earring, a tiny la pousette disc, and I'm a clutz.  

If earrings back matter to you (they do to me), you can check the earrings you like online and there are photos that show you what type of earring back. 

Good luck!


----------



## debloom

willeyi said:


> Hi!  The vintage size has the french clips/omega backs which I love.  I've tried la pousette backs and to me, they are so so so cumbersome.  I can't get them right half the time, and it's annoying.  They are mostly associated with smaller earrings such as the Sweet or mini Frivole, so add on top a small earring, a tiny la pousette disc, and I'm a clutz.
> 
> If earrings back matter to you (they do to me), you can check the earrings you like online and there are photos that show you what type of earring back.
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you willeyi! I've tried to search online for the types of earring back for the Vintage Alhambra, but can't find anything at all. Every Vintage size has the french clips, and I'm not really a fan of those. So, I was just wondering if they came with the la pousette backs because I really loved them on my Sweet size. 

Is it rare to get the Vintage with the la pousette backs? Or is it just not popular? But it is an option, right?


----------



## lucky7355

Does this bother anyone else? I'm interested in the onyx alhambra - specifically a 5-motif bracelet and the onyx and diamond ring - but I can't unsee the fact that the ring motif shape seems to be different than the pendant and bracelet. 

The inner-most corner dots aren't as large as they are in the plain pendants/bracelet. I could understand if it were specifically because it was a unique characteristic of the center diamond, but the pendants with the diamond aren't even the same. 

I had planned to wear the ring and bracelet on the same hand but I don't know if this would bother me too much that they aren't the same. I've looked up a lot of pictures of the ring and while I know they're all handmade and the craftsmanship will vary slightly, the rings ALL seem to have uniform dot sizes while the bracelets/pendants have the larger 4 dots on the inner corners. I feel like if I'm going to match, things should MATCH. 

I don't live near a boutique so I can't try them on until we start traveling again but wanted to get opinions of ladies who perhaps are more familiar with or have this combo.


----------



## BigAkoya

debloom said:


> Thank you willeyi! I've tried to search online for the types of earring back for the Vintage Alhambra, but can't find anything at all. Every Vintage size has the french clips, and I'm not really a fan of those. So, I was just wondering if they came with the la pousette backs because I really loved them on my Sweet size.
> 
> Is it rare to get the Vintage with the la pousette backs? Or is it just not popular? But it is an option, right?


Hi!  It is not an option to get Vintage with la pousette backs.  The french clip/omega clip system is completely different and you cannot just pop out the post.  You can google more to compare the two systems as they are both quite common.

Also, the Vintage size is much larger (like twice) the size of Sweet, so I think a la pousette back will cause the earring to droop especially since the post of the Vintage is not centered on the back.  

You should try the Vintage for fit.  I think you might like it as-is.


----------



## DS2006

holycooooow said:


> What size necklace is this or what is it called? It’s larger than a vintage but isn’t a magic
> 
> View attachment 4960631



I think you are focusing too much on highly magnified pictures. These pieces certainly are meant to match. Every piece you buy may have slightly different prongs in that spot, but it's not going to look like it doesn't match other onyx pieces. Here is the current picture of the ring on the VCA site.


----------



## 911snowball

Agree 100% with DS.  They are complementary for sure and meant to be worn together.


----------



## cjwls

How do people feel about mixing and matching VCA? For example I only have a gray MOP vintage necklace in rose gold. I’d love to add a 5 motif WMOP bracelet in yellow gold. Could i wear the two at the same time?


----------



## DS2006

cjwls said:


> How do people feel about mixing and matching VCA? For example I only have a gray MOP vintage necklace in rose gold. I’d love to add a 5 motif WMOP bracelet in yellow gold. Could i wear the two at the same time?



You certainly can mix and match anything that you think looks good. I personally wouldn't combine those particular two, though. The solid gold pieces and the pave pieces go well with any other pieces that are set in the same metal.


----------



## DA Club

HADASSA said:


> NEED HELP PLEASE !!!
> 
> What size SINGLE ROW DIAMOND PERLEE lines up seamlessly with a size 16 CARTIER LOVE BRACELET?
> 
> I am not sure if it will be an EXTRA SMALL or SMALL. I don’t want the bracelets to slide over each other.
> 
> Thank you ALL so very much



Hi! Not sure if you’re still looking for an answer, but I wear size 16 loves and 15 JUC. I was trying on various VCA bracelets, including the single row diamond perlee, last month and debating what to get and the three VCA bracelets in this pic are all XS. The three bracelets closest to my elbow are mine. All the XS VCA bracelets perfectly with size 16 love. My wrist measures just under 14”. Hope this helps!


----------



## HADASSA

DA Club said:


> Hi! Not sure if you’re still looking for an answer, but I wear size 16 loves and 15 JUC. I was trying on various VCA bracelets, including the single row diamond perlee, last month and debating what to get and the three VCA bracelets in this pic are all XS. The three bracelets closest to my elbow are mine. All the XS VCA bracelets perfectly with size 16 love. My wrist measures just under 14”. Hope this helps!
> View attachment 4962471


Thank you so much for your kind help @DA Club 

 I was trying to confirm whether I needed the XS or SM. Did the XS feel too snug?


----------



## macarondreams

ThisVNchick said:


> Yes the "rust" definitely does not look normal. I can see it on the other prong as well, just not as thickly caked yet.





Cavalier Girl said:


> This definitely looks defective to me.





Bunny_in_Love said:


> Yes, now it does not look right with this rust





Candy_landy said:


> Oh, now, this is not good(





Aimee3 said:


> How can gold rust???  That seems so strange.





HADASSA said:


> Could the chemical composition of the WG be reacting with the natural stone? I think you need to take this back to VCA. This is definitely NOT normal.



As an update, the SA noted the bracelet likely wasn’t cleaned properly and it shouldn’t be rust. We were able to exchange for another (not sure how she was able to locate one), but a happy ending nonetheless. Thank you again for all the comments!


----------



## DA Club

HADASSA said:


> Thank you so much for your kind help @DA Club
> 
> I was trying to confirm whether I needed the XS or SM. Did the XS feel too snug?



On the website it says the XS is 5.51” circumference - I just measured my wrist and it’s 5.4”. You can see from the pic that it’s a little snug but both the Perlee signature and single diamond still can move up my wrist by about an inch - def not as much as my 16 love. 5.51” circumference basically equals a 14 love (if there was one). But because of the beads on the sides, it stacks flush with the 16 love and looks good together.  Honestly, you should try them on cause you said your wrist is 5.5” so it might fit but you won’t be able to move it up and down and all.

I think the SM measures at 6.3”, which is closer to a size 16 love. My only issue when I tried it on, is that the beads on the sides of the perlees make it look larger, so it doesn’t sit as flush with the Cartier bracelets.  Sorry for the long answer!


----------



## oranGetRee

Hey ladies

Anyone knows if VCA introduces new design items Eg quarterly?


----------



## HADASSA

DA Club said:


> On the website it says the XS is 5.51” circumference - I just measured my wrist and it’s 5.4”. You can see from the pic that it’s a little snug but both the Perlee signature and single diamond still can move up my wrist by about an inch - def not as much as my 16 love. 5.51” circumference basically equals a 14 love (if there was one). But because of the beads on the sides, it stacks flush with the 16 love and looks good together.  Honestly, you should try them on cause you said your wrist is 5.5” so it might fit but you won’t be able to move it up and down and all.
> 
> I think the SM measures at 6.3”, which is closer to a size 16 love. My only issue when I tried it on, is that the beads on the sides of the perlees make it look larger, so it doesn’t sit as flush with the Cartier bracelets.  Sorry for the long answer!


Detailed explanations are always much appreciated  

I will have to wait for  borders to reopen to be able to try on. But I think my conundrum is whether I choose to stack or wear alone.

Being on the borderline wrist measurement as per VCA (5.5”), I can do either XS or SM. It will just depend on how the bracelet is purposed and my comfort level with either size.

I measured my wrist at the widest part after the wristbone closer the hand to arrive at 5.5”. My 16 LOVES can go up my arm at least 1.75” from my wristbone itself and 0.75” - 1” towards the hand.


----------



## cjwls

DS2006 said:


> You certainly can mix and match anything that you think looks good. I personally wouldn't combine those particular two, though. The solid gold pieces and the pave pieces go well with any other pieces that are set in the same metal.


Thank you! Are there any stones you recommend may go nicely with gmop in RG? I really like the stones as opposed to all metal, but I know color options in RG are limited unless you SO.


----------



## DS2006

cjwls said:


> Thank you! Are there any stones you recommend may go nicely with gmop in RG? I really like the stones as opposed to all metal, but I know color options in RG are limited unless you SO.



A lot of people have had special order pieces made to match the rg gmop, such as 10 and 20 motif or the bracelet. I personally don't like to pay the extra SO cost, because sometimes they eventually add pieces to the regular line. They now have made the rg pave gray MOP earrings and bracelet, and the rg gmop long Magic pendant in addition to the vintage size pendant.  I really think there's a chance they'll add the 5 motif bracelet to match your pendant. Nothing will go as well with it than the matching one, other than the solid rose gold. To wear a vintage Alhambra bracelet in a different metal and different stone would be hard to coordinate with your pendant.


----------



## DS2006

oranGetRee said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Anyone knows if VCA introduces new design items Eg quarterly?



I don't think it's on a schedule like that. The only thing that is seems to be is the holiday pendant being announced around September.


----------



## chanelbee23

skri said:


> Hey y’all! Can I get an opinion? I have a guilloche vintage necklace and am looking to pair a smaller necklace with it. Am debating between MOP sweet or frivole or maybe the carnelian sweet. Has anyone tried mixing metals (yellow gold/ rose gold) and how does it look? Also, any issues with tangling or scratches when layering? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956851


This looks so lovely on you! A carnelian sweet would look so cute stacked with this!


----------



## kimber418

cjwls said:


> How do people feel about mixing and matching VCA? For example I only have a gray MOP vintage necklace in rose gold. I’d love to add a 5 motif WMOP bracelet in yellow gold. Could i wear the two at the same time?



Of course you can.  You create your style.  Nobody will judge you for mixing metals.  VCA's rose gold and gold are so similar.  I can hardly tell the difference especially in my older pieces.   Wear what makes YOU happy and who cares what someone thinks about it!


----------



## kimber418

ThisVNchick said:


> So dreamy.
> 
> Still considering
> 
> View attachment 4957460


What stone is this?  Is it white gold?  It is so beautiful!


----------



## boomer1234

Hello ladies, I sent my first pendant to be extended. How long does that typically take? I’m getting a little antsy as it’s been almost 2 weeks. I texted the sa yesterday but no response...


----------



## ThisVNchick

kimber418 said:


> What stone is this?  Is it white gold?  It is so beautiful!


It's Chalcendony in WG! It is one of the better ones that I've seen and I am not even a WG fan!


----------



## Dextersmom

boomer1234 said:


> Hello ladies, I sent my first pendant to be extended. How long does that typically take? I’m getting a little antsy as it’s been almost 2 weeks. I texted the sa yesterday but no response...


I believe it took around 10 working days for both of my pendants to be extended.


----------



## Rockysmom

boomer1234 said:


> Hello ladies, I sent my first pendant to be extended. How long does that typically take? I’m getting a little antsy as it’s been almost 2 weeks. I texted the sa yesterday but no response...


I was told about 3 weeks for pieces I just sent it.


----------



## boomer1234

Dextersmom said:


> I believe it took around 10 working days for both of my pendants to be extended.





Rockysmom said:


> I was told about 3 weeks for pieces I just sent it.



thank you! When I sent it, the SA told me one week. So I was just getting anxious!


----------



## BigAkoya

boomer1234 said:


> thank you! When I sent it, the SA told me one week. So I was just getting anxious!


You may get lucky.  My bracelet took exactly one week to get shortened.


----------



## vinotastic

boomer1234 said:


> Hello ladies, I sent my first pendant to be extended. How long does that typically take? I’m getting a little antsy as it’s been almost 2 weeks. I texted the sa yesterday but no response...


 I sent earrings to get adjusted and was told it would be about 2 weeks. I’m just passed the 1 week mark. I imagine 2 weeks is a “standard” timeline for most items


----------



## JEPT

Hello all. I am considering my next VCA purchase which should be a ring (Alhambra, Frivole, or somehting else). It's for my right hand where I always wear my YG JUC, and sometimes paired with YG MOP Alhambra 5-motiv bracelet. I love the YG MOP ring but my concern is the wearability - especially at this time with lots of hand sanitizer... So perhaps not the best idea. I could consider the diamond version but I prefer diamonds in white gold, and I feel like the wrist combo needs yellow gold to match. Thank you for any ideas or comments (even from other brands). I love reading this forum! 
Here is my little VCA collection so you get the idea of what I would be matching the ring with


----------



## Aimee3

JEPT said:


> Hello all. I am considering my next VCA purchase which should be a ring (Alhambra, Frivole, or somehting else). It's for my right hand where I always wear my YG JUC, and sometimes paired with YG MOP Alhambra 5-motiv bracelet. I love the YG MOP ring but my concern is the wearability - especially at this time with lots of hand sanitizer... So perhaps not the best idea. I could consider the diamond version but I prefer diamonds in white gold, and I feel like the wrist combo needs yellow gold to match. Thank you for any ideas or comments (even from other brands). I love reading this forum!
> Here is my little VCA collection so you get the idea of what I would be matching the ring with
> 
> View attachment 4968092


I don’t like to mix WG and YG either but if you were to wear a mostly diamond ring with very little metal showing, I think that can easily be worn on the same hand with your YG jewelry.


----------



## JEPT

Aimee3 said:


> I don’t like to mix WG and YG either but if you were to wear a mostly diamond ring with very little metal showing, I think that can easily be worn on the same hand with your YG jewelry.


Thank you. I agree, it could be an option. I have also been looking at Cartier LOVE rings, yellow gold with diamonds could be an option too. Any comments regarding Alhambra rings “wearability” are highly appreciated as I love the Alhambra design.


----------



## BigAkoya

JEPT said:


> Thank you. I agree, it could be an option. I have also been looking at Cartier LOVE rings, yellow gold with diamonds could be an option too. Any comments regarding Alhambra rings “wearability” are highly appreciated as I love the Alhambra design.


Hi!  You have a nice collection, and I would stay with the same metal on your finger and wrist. I am not sure if you like big rings or dainty rings, so here are some ideas:

Perlee Clover Ring (I think it's prettier than the LOVE ring which looks very utilitarian to me):   Perlée clovers ring, small model - VCARO9NC00 - Van Cleef & Arpels

Vintage YG Alhambra with diamonds (nice, but Vintage Alhambra rings are a bit small to me and don't make an impact... I like rings to make an impact):   Vintage Alhambra ring - VCARO26M00 - Van Cleef & Arpels

MOP Between the Finger (gorgeous!):   Magic Alhambra Between the Finger ring - VCARN05500 - Van Cleef & Arpels
This one is my top choice.  It will pop and really go well with your bracelet.  I love sets (three pieces), and this ring will give you a very nice set (ring, pendant, bracelet).  If you don't like BTF, you can always get the Magic version.  I like the Magic MOP version much better than the Vintage MOP size.

I would not get a Frivole ring as I do not think the Frivole goes with your JUC.  The JUC is very utilitarian/harsh/edgey look (especially the sharp nail edge), while Frivole is a very feminine/soft/flowy look,  so to me, it's too much of a contrast and looks like a person is just trying to wear all their branded pieces at one time (hope that made sense).  The Alhambra line is a better match for the JUC in my opinion.

In the end, any VCA is beautiful.  It's what speaks to you the most.
Just my two cents.  Hope that helps.


----------



## JEPT

Thank you so much for your suggestions @willeyi I will consider the Perlee Clover ring although it's a bit out of my budget at the moment...  The Magic ring is amazing but I want something for everyday use, something I don't have to be as careful with as I would have to be with MOP...


----------



## Familyfirst

Hi guys, I need some opinions please. I currently wear a juc and the guilloche 5 motif bracelet together. That is the only VCA I have and now I want to add another 5 motif bracelet either in blue agate or onyx. I’m really torn between the 2 :/ I love both but only want to buy one for now. I am thinking that occasionally I want to connect the 2 bracelets and wear as a necklace as it fits my neck. I think I prefer the way BA looks as a bracelet but prefer the look of the onyx as a necklace which is making it more difficult for me to decide. I do plan on buying the 10 motif onyx next year, as I have a few other wish list items I want to get first. So for now can enjoy using the 2 bracelets as is or as a necklace. This brings me to another thing-the bracelet is really big on me and I don’t know if I should shorten them but I realise I won’t be able to wear it as a necklace or connect it to future 10 motif necklace as the spacing will be different... currently I wear the guilloche with one motif behind the clasp or twisted-I would rather it fit but I also like the idea of the various ways of using it. Oh the dilemma:/ please advise


----------



## lilpikachu

When buying earrings from VCA, are you given a new pair or are you expected to purchase the stock that is on display? I’m interested in the VA guilloche so different colours/sizes isn’t really an issue


----------



## lilpikachu

Familyfirst said:


> Hi guys, I need some opinions please. I currently wear a juc and the guilloche 5 motif bracelet together. That is the only VCA I have and now I want to add another 5 motif bracelet either in blue agate or onyx. I’m really torn between the 2 :/ I love both but only want to buy one for now. I am thinking that occasionally I want to connect the 2 bracelets and wear as a necklace as it fits my neck. I think I prefer the way BA looks as a bracelet but prefer the look of the onyx as a necklace which is making it more difficult for me to decide. I do plan on buying the 10 motif onyx next year, as I have a few other wish list items I want to get first. So for now can enjoy using the 2 bracelets as is or as a necklace. This brings me to another thing-the bracelet is really big on me and I don’t know if I should shorten them but I realise I won’t be able to wear it as a necklace or connect it to future 10 motif necklace as the spacing will be different... currently I wear the guilloche with one motif behind the clasp or twisted-I would rather it fit but I also like the idea of the various ways of using it. Oh the dilemma:/ please advise


Both look good on you but the BA really pops! I kinda think you should get that especially if you are already planning on buying the 10 motif onyx next year (unless you are wanting to do a 10+5 necklace?)

I would keep the lengths as standard for the time being so you have versatility with linking 2 x 5 motifs to make a necklace.

How is the guilloche holding up in terms of scratching? Do you wear your JUC and guilloche bracelet stacked often?


----------



## Familyfirst

lilpikachu said:


> Both look good on you but the BA really pops! I kinda think you should get that especially if you are already planning on buying the 10 motif onyx next year (unless you are wanting to do a 10+5 necklace?)
> 
> I would keep the lengths as standard for the time being so you have versatility with linking 2 x 5 motifs to make a necklace.
> 
> How is the guilloche holding up in terms of scratching? Do you wear your JUC and guilloche bracelet stacked often?



Thank you. Tbh I haven’t wore the guilloche much because we are in lockdown and I haven’t had it long. I’m not one to wear jewellery at home only when I go out-but nowadays that’s only to the supermarket so most of the time I don’t bother! So can’t really comment on the wear- it’s such a beautiful piece and I absolutely LOVE it!


----------



## BigAkoya

JEPT said:


> Thank you so much for your suggestions @willeyi I will consider the Perlee Clover ring although it's a bit out of my budget at the moment...  The Magic ring is amazing but I want something for everyday use, something I don't have to be as careful with as I would have to be with MOP...


Maybe try the Perlee Signature ring then without the diamond clovers.  It’s cheaper but of course also simpler.   The only potential downside is the logo but if you don’t mind that, I think that will be a nice compliment to your JUC and your other Alhambra pieces.  The beading on the edge ties it together.

Good luck!  Jewelry shopping and making decisions is half the fun!


----------



## Cclover2013

Familyfirst said:


> Hi guys, I need some opinions please. I currently wear a juc and the guilloche 5 motif bracelet together. That is the only VCA I have and now I want to add another 5 motif bracelet either in blue agate or onyx. I’m really torn between the 2 :/ I love both but only want to buy one for now. I am thinking that occasionally I want to connect the 2 bracelets and wear as a necklace as it fits my neck. I think I prefer the way BA looks as a bracelet but prefer the look of the onyx as a necklace which is making it more difficult for me to decide. I do plan on buying the 10 motif onyx next year, as I have a few other wish list items I want to get first. So for now can enjoy using the 2 bracelets as is or as a necklace. This brings me to another thing-the bracelet is really big on me and I don’t know if I should shorten them but I realise I won’t be able to wear it as a necklace or connect it to future 10 motif necklace as the spacing will be different... currently I wear the guilloche with one motif behind the clasp or twisted-I would rather it fit but I also like the idea of the various ways of using it. Oh the dilemma:/ please advise


Between the two, I love the blue agate ❤️❤️❤️ congratulations either way!


----------



## Jinsun

How do you all feel about diamond fluorescent?
I just noticed the loop we have has a uv light. So I was curious and checked out my pave pieces. My small lotus clips have a few strong fluorescent diamonds. And the slightly larger center stones both show a strong fluorescent.


----------



## Aimee3

Jinsun said:


> How do you all feel about diamond fluorescent?
> I just noticed the loop we have has a uv light. So I was curious and checked out my pave pieces. My small lotus clips have a few strong fluorescent diamonds. And the slightly larger center stones both show a strong fluorescent.


Fluorescent is usually NOT a good thing from what I know, BUT if you're not under UV light, it probably won't matter.  I have to say I am surprised and disappointed though, given VC&A prices and quality.  Now I'm curious about my pieces from VC&A.


----------



## Jinsun

Aimee3 said:


> Fluorescent is usually NOT a good thing from what I know, BUT if you're not under UV light, it probably won't matter.  I have to say I am surprised and disappointed though, given VC&A prices and quality.  Now I'm curious about my pieces from VC&A.



i know fluorescent helps with some diamonds but I too was a bit disappointed.
my pave Alhambra didn’t show any though. If I were to buy another pave piece in the future, I’ll def bring my loop. But would the SAs get offended??


----------



## Jinsun

For anyone who’s interested, here’s what it looks like.
Also i take back what I said about the vintage. Diamonds show fluorescence as well.
But I am not sure if it’s considered faint or strong.


----------



## nicole0612

Jinsun said:


> How do you all feel about diamond fluorescent?
> I just noticed the loop we have has a uv light. So I was curious and checked out my pave pieces. My small lotus clips have a few strong fluorescent diamonds. And the slightly larger center stones both show a strong fluorescent.





Aimee3 said:


> Fluorescent is usually NOT a good thing from what I know, BUT if you're not under UV light, it probably won't matter.  I have to say I am surprised and disappointed though, given VC&A prices and quality.  Now I'm curious about my pieces from VC&A.


I know from a Cartier thread that some Cartier diamonds show fluorescence as well. I have not checked my diamond pieces from either brand, but I think they select from a tub of diamonds in a general spec range and don’t bother about the degree of fluorescence. Personally, fluorescence does not trouble me, unless I was buying a piece with a large enough diamond that any significant portion of the value is in the diamond itself instead of just in the brand and design. If the diamonds were lower color or clarity that would be an issue for me.


----------



## Jinsun

nicole0612 said:


> I know from a Cartier thread that some Cartier diamonds show fluorescence as well. I have not checked my diamond pieces from either brand, but I think they select from a tub of diamonds in a general spec range and don’t bother about the degree of fluorescence. Personally, fluorescence does not trouble me, unless I was buying a piece with a large enough diamond that any significant portion of the value is in the diamond itself instead of just in the brand and design. If the diamonds were lower color or clarity that would be an issue for me.



I was curious what cartier owners had to say so I did a search. Was it the JUC thread someone posted about?


----------



## prettychic

I was told that diamonds with fluorescence are actually enhanced and show less color if they are H or worse, but D,E,F,G look worse (meaning more color like yellowy), if fluorescence is present. I certainly am surprised that VCA would use those stones if all their diamonds are D,E, and F. I especially don't like that they are mixed in one piece. Thanks for bringing this to our attention. I will buy a loop now.


----------



## nicole0612

Jinsun said:


> I was curious what cartier owners had to say so I did a search. Was it the JUC thread someone posted about?


I honestly can’t remember, but it would have been within the last few days!


----------



## nicole0612

prettychic said:


> I was told that diamonds with fluorescence are actually enhanced and show less color if they are H or worse, but D,E,F,G look worse (meaning more color like yellowy), if fluorescence is present. I certainly am surprised that VCA would use those stones if all their diamonds are D,E, and F. I especially don't like that they are mixed in one piece. Thanks for bringing this to our attention. I will buy a loop now.


Sometimes diamonds with a high color (VCA range) can look more milky with strong fluorescence, but only sometimes, not frequently. You just have to see the diamond to evaluate this, and I’m certain they would not select diamonds that look milky. Diamonds can fluoresce various  colors (by far the most commonly will be blue, then yellow). I have never seen VCA or Cartier jewelry fluoresce other than blue.


----------



## mocktail

nicole0612 said:


> I honestly can’t remember, but it would have been within the last few days!


This is the recent thread I saw: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fell-down-reg-juc-stay-with-it-or-sth-else.1038653/post-34294299


----------



## Jinsun

mocktail said:


> This is the recent thread I saw: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fell-down-reg-juc-stay-with-it-or-sth-else.1038653/post-34294299



Thanks, that’s the thread I found.


----------



## nicole0612

mocktail said:


> This is the recent thread I saw: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fell-down-reg-juc-stay-with-it-or-sth-else.1038653/post-34294299





Jinsun said:


> Thanks, that’s the thread I found.


That’s the one


----------



## honhon

Jinsun said:


> How do you all feel about diamond fluorescent?
> I just noticed the loop we have has a uv light. So I was curious and checked out my pave pieces. My small lotus clips have a few strong fluorescent diamonds. And the slightly larger center stones both show a strong fluorescent.


hmmm.....interesting......good to know vca does this, or anybody else too, even cartier.  thank you for bringing this up.  btw i don't like how your alhambra photos are showing up those random fluorescent ones they do affect the light refraction that should be in craftsmen's designing when this piece was being put together.  i would definitely bring it up to vca.  as for the lotus piece if i were vca i might tell you that it was done intensionally as it could make sense by putting this particular stone as its center piece......its how you look at it.  good luck


----------



## jenaps

Why is the VCA thread down!?


----------



## jenaps

Why is the VCA thread down!?


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Forgive me if I’m posting this in the wrong thread, I searched for a little bit and didn’t really find a dedicated thread for Alhambra sizing but for those who have Cartier Love bracelets specifically size 17, how many links did you have removed on the vintage Alhambra bracelet? My wrist measures 15-15.25 ish. I did try on the malachite and was large but passed on it since I had just purchased 2 Love bracelets the day before so I had to be good but now it’s all I can think about lol. Thanks in advance!


----------



## JEPT

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Forgive me if I’m posting this in the wrong thread, I searched for a little bit and didn’t really find a dedicated thread for Alhambra sizing but for those who have Cartier Love bracelets specifically size 17, how many links did you have removed on the vintage Alhambra bracelet? My wrist measures 15-15.25 ish. I did try on the malachite and was large but passed on it since I had just purchased 2 Love bracelets the day before so I had to be good but now it’s all I can think about lol. Thanks in advance!



I have JUC in size 16 (which means I would probably have LOVE in size 17) - and in my Vintage Alhambra bracelet I had 3 links removed. It still sits a bit loose but i like it so. Hope this helps!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

JEPT said:


> I have JUC in size 16 (which means I would probably have LOVE in size 17) - and in my Vintage Alhambra bracelet I had 3 links removed. It still sits a bit loose but i like it so. Hope this helps!



Thank you!! This helps a lot! That sounds about right since the ones I hear who had 4 links taken out have much smaller wrists and would be too tight for my liking so 3 sounds perfect! (:


----------



## DS2006

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Thank you!! This helps a lot! That sounds about right since the ones I hear who had 4 links taken out have much smaller wrists and would be too tight for my liking so 3 sounds perfect! (:


Taking three links out will mean different spacing between your motifs, though. There are 4 sections between the 5 motifs, so if they take a link out of three sections, one section will be longer than the other three. That may not bother you, but I wanted to be sure you understood it. It would definitely bother me.


----------



## DS2006

Jinsun said:


> How do you all feel about diamond fluorescent?
> I just noticed the loop we have has a uv light. So I was curious and checked out my pave pieces. My small lotus clips have a few strong fluorescent diamonds. And the slightly larger center stones both show a strong fluorescent.





prettychic said:


> I was told that diamonds with fluorescence are actually enhanced and show less color if they are H or worse, but D,E,F,G look worse (meaning more color like yellowy), if fluorescence is present. I certainly am surprised that VCA would use those stones if all their diamonds are D,E, and F. I especially don't like that they are mixed in one piece. Thanks for bringing this to our attention. I will buy a loop now.



I think blue fluorescence is a beautiful natural phenomenon, and I actually love it! The market currently values them lower than stones without it, but that was not always the case.

In regard to diamond color, when UV light is present, it can make lower color diamonds appear slightly whiter.  Most fluorescence has no negative effects on high color diamonds. In actuality, they can be a great buy since there is currently a discount in colorless stones with fluorescence. I would be careful about avoiding stones with low clarity and fluorescence, because that is sometimes a problem. But in high color/clarity stones, rarely is it a problem in faint, medium, or even strong. I'd be more careful to have the jeweler or an appraiser evaluate a very strong fluorescent stone to be sure it wasn't hazy/milky.  I once had a G color diamond with strong fluorescence and it was very white!

You likely would never even know if the diamonds in VCA pieces have fluorescence unless you shine a UV light directly on them. It has never crossed my mind to do that, but now I am curious!  It does not bother me at all.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

DS2006 said:


> Taking three links out will mean different spacing between your motifs, though. There are 4 sections between the 5 motifs, so if they take a link out of three sections, one section will be longer than the other three. That may not bother you, but I wanted to be sure you understood it. It would definitely bother me.



Correct me if I’m wrong but I think by 3 links she meant 3 links/pairs so 3x2=6 actual pieces is how I understood it. I don’t think VCA would take out an uneven amount of links anyways but again I may be wrong. Because yes that would bother me or I wouldn’t even alter the piece at all.

Now that I type this out now I’m confused even more lol. So are you saying you either take out 4 links only no less?? Ugh lol


----------



## Zkg1977

JEPT said:


> Hello all. I am considering my next VCA purchase which should be a ring (Alhambra, Frivole, or somehting else). It's for my right hand where I always wear my YG JUC, and sometimes paired with YG MOP Alhambra 5-motiv bracelet. I love the YG MOP ring but my concern is the wearability - especially at this time with lots of hand sanitizer... So perhaps not the best idea. I could consider the diamond version but I prefer diamonds in white gold, and I feel like the wrist combo needs yellow gold to match. Thank you for any ideas or comments (even from other brands). I love reading this forum!
> Here is my little VCA collection so you get the idea of what I would be matching the ring with
> 
> View attachment 4968092


Love your selections!


----------



## Rockysmom

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Forgive me if I’m posting this in the wrong thread, I searched for a little bit and didn’t really find a dedicated thread for Alhambra sizing but for those who have Cartier Love bracelets specifically size 17, how many links did you have removed on the vintage Alhambra bracelet? My wrist measures 15-15.25 ish. I did try on the malachite and was large but passed on it since I had just purchased 2 Love bracelets the day before so I had to be good but now it’s all I can think about lol. Thanks in advance!


I have the love 17 and had 4 links removed from my VCA Alhambra. I want my bracelets to fit tight. Now I know it may be trickier to put them on but I’d rather them fit the way I like.


----------



## VandaOrchid

DA Club said:


> Hi! Not sure if you’re still looking for an answer, but I wear size 16 loves and 15 JUC. I was trying on various VCA bracelets, including the single row diamond perlee, last month and debating what to get and the three VCA bracelets in this pic are all XS. The three bracelets closest to my elbow are mine. All the XS VCA bracelets perfectly with size 16 love. My wrist measures just under 14”. Hope this helps!
> View attachment 4962471



What a lovely collection! Can you tell me what size your pave Kelly bracelet is, and how it compares to the size 15 JUC and 16 Love?


----------



## DA Club

VandaOrchid said:


> What a lovely collection! Can you tell me what size your pave Kelly bracelet is, and how it compares to the size 15 JUC and 16 Love?


Hi, thank you! Mine is the small size for both Kellys, they sit a little bit bigger than the 16 loves but stack pretty well next to them. I would say they’re probably between a 16 and 17 love. I’ve worn them all in a stack before and it’s pretty unnoticeable the size difference.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Rockysmom said:


> I have the love 17 and had 4 links removed from my VCA Alhambra. I want my bracelets to fit tight. Now I know it may be trickier to put them on but I’d rather them fit the way I like.



Yeah I’m thinking 4 will be too tight for me since my loves are a loose fit. Thank you!


----------



## eliseypeesey

anybody know if they have CNY red pockets this year and whether theyre giving them out yet?


----------



## J_love_Chanel

eliseypeesey said:


> anybody know if they have CNY red pockets this year and whether theyre giving them out yet?


Yes, they have started giving out the red envelopes.  My SA texted me last Wednesday saying that I can collect the red envelopes from the boutique.


----------



## chiaoapple

J_love_Chanel said:


> Yes, they have started giving out the red envelopes.  My SA texted me last Wednesday saying that I can collect the red envelopes from the boutique.


I picked mine up already. This year they no longer have the Chinese zodiac animal theme and have done simple flowers — which is a bit disappointing but definitely more practical as I can use them beyond this CNY occasion (or otherwise wait 12 years...)


----------



## JEPT

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Correct me if I’m wrong but I think by 3 links she meant 3 links/pairs so 3x2=6 actual pieces is how I understood it. I don’t think VCA would take out an uneven amount of links anyways but again I may be wrong. Because yes that would bother me or I wouldn’t even alter the piece at all.
> 
> Now that I type this out now I’m confused even more lol. So are you saying you either take out 4 links only no less?? Ugh lol



I actually meant three links (which is around 1,5cm in total, basically removing three sections of three loops each).
It is true that the bracelet then has “uneven” length in between two motifs but they balance it. At first I also thought it would bother me but honestly I forgot all about it. You don’t really see this when you are wearing the bracelet. This is standard thing when you need to remove length, the SA told me. If you can live with four removals it’s better of course


----------



## VCALoverNY

fdc said:


> I tried on some YG VA bracelets including guilloché, blue agate and malachite but was underwhelmed, can’t tell why maybe my skin tone. I’m Asian with yellow undertone, on other Asian fellows I find malachite beautiful but on me it seems off. What do you think?
> Maybe I’ll end up getting onyx to match with my pendant.



You have a gorgeous skin tone and I think these bracelets look fab on you!! I particularly like the blue agate. But you can never go wrong with onyx!! I like to have matched sets, so I always match necklaces to bracelets.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

JEPT said:


> I actually meant three links (which is around 1,5cm in total, basically removing three sections of three loops each).
> It is true that the bracelet then has “uneven” length in between two motifs but they balance it. At first I also thought it would bother me but honestly I forgot all about it. You don’t really see this when you are wearing the bracelet. This is standard thing when you need to remove length, the SA told me. If you can live with four removals it’s better of course



Okay gotcha. Thank you for clarifying this, I was definitely confusing myself lol. I’ll definitely need to go back and try it on again to see how many I’ll really need removed. So again this may sound like a dumb question, but is having 4 links removed the only way to make it look even throughout the motifs?


----------



## pigleto972001

chromemilou said:


> Thanks for the info! May I ask whether this will be a global increase or just in certain countries? Also, did your SA by chance say anything about a price increase on any of the other collections?



Ooh sorry just saw this. I think some high jewelry and I’m not sure about location specifics.


----------



## couturequeen

Anyone here a historian? I came across an old auction for this pair with no date listed. Any clue? Also were they only available in a certain country? I feel like I may have seen this in another stone (other than onyx).

Putting it out into the universe ... I’d love something like this in agate.


----------



## LuckyMe14

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Okay gotcha. Thank you for clarifying this, I was definitely confusing myself lol. I’ll definitely need to go back and try it on again to see how many I’ll really need removed. So again this may sound like a dumb question, but is having 4 links removed the only way to make it look even throughout the motifs?


Yes. However 2 links is symmetrical so 1 link from both ends of the bracelet. I would do 4 if you can. Otherwise 2 is better than 3 in my opinion. Hope this all makes sense. I have a love in size 16 and took 4 links out of my VCA so it is 17cm. VCA is bigger, but I like it a bit more loose (as opposed to my Love, which is more fitted).


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

LuckyMe14 said:


> Yes. However 2 links is symmetrical so 1 link from both ends of the bracelet. I would do 4 if you can. Otherwise 2 is better than 3 in my opinion. Hope this all makes sense. I have a love in size 16 and took 4 links out of my VCA so it is 17cm. VCA is bigger, but I like it a bit more loose (as opposed to my Love, which is more fitted).



Thank you so much this helps me a lot! I’m definitely going to try and see if the 4 links will work for me as symmetry is what I would prefer if feasible. I see some women on IG with small wrists that don’t even alter their VCA bracelet and it looks sooooo loose coming down their hand, that would drive me nuts.


----------



## DS2006

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Correct me if I’m wrong but I think by 3 links she meant 3 links/pairs so 3x2=6 actual pieces is how I understood it. I don’t think VCA would take out an uneven amount of links anyways but again I may be wrong. Because yes that would bother me or I wouldn’t even alter the piece at all.
> 
> Now that I type this out now I’m confused even more lol. So are you saying you either take out 4 links only no less?? Ugh lol



Yes, 3 links means 3 double loops, so it would be uneven to do that.  I personally would only take out 4, but I am afraid that would be slightly shorter than I want.  I even asked if I could have 4 removed and add one back on the end near the clasp and the answer was that they would not do that.  Some people take out two between motif 1 + 2 and 4 + 5, but that would bother me, too, since there'd be two sections longer than the other two. I don't think they will take two off the ends.


----------



## Aimee3

DS2006 said:


> Yes, 3 links means 3 double loops, so it would be uneven to do that.  I personally would only take out 4, but I am afraid that would be slightly shorter than I want.  I even asked if I could have 4 removed and add one back on the end near the clasp and the answer was that they would not do that.  Some people take out two between motif 1 + 2 and 4 + 5, but that would bother me, too, since there'd be two sections longer than the other two. I don't think they will take two off the ends.


If you go into a VC&A boutique and you need to size the bracelet they take out a bunch of “bracelets” I think made of stainless steel, and those have the proper number of links removed so that the bracelet’s symmetry isn’t compromised.  You try these on and see which length suits you, and you’ll see the exact fit of your bracelet once it’s shortened.  IIRC there was a definite difference in the sizes, so I’m assuming they only had them in the preferred sizes.  I hope you understand what I’m trying to describe!


----------



## N00dle

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Forgive me if I’m posting this in the wrong thread, I searched for a little bit and didn’t really find a dedicated thread for Alhambra sizing but for those who have Cartier Love bracelets specifically size 17, how many links did you have removed on the vintage Alhambra bracelet? My wrist measures 15-15.25 ish. I did try on the malachite and was large but passed on it since I had just purchased 2 Love bracelets the day before so I had to be good but now it’s all I can think about lol. Thanks in advance!


I wear a loose love size 17 and removed 4 links so it would stay symmetrical.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

N00dle said:


> I wear a loose love size 17 and removed 4 links so it would stay symmetrical.



Thank you! Yes my 17 Loves are a loose fit too so I’m starting to think I should be okay with 4 links removed since symmetry is important for my OCD lol


----------



## may3545

Hello fellow VCA lovers! I would like advice on which pendant to get.

I have: mini rose de noel MOP earrings in YG, two butterfly earrings in MOP and RG, and 3 flower mini frivole earrings in YG. I love them all, but now want to find a pendant that would go with them? They are all so different, but any ideas? Doesn't have to be VCA. But I was thinking the MOP two butterfly pendant in RG, as it will still complement the YG earrings. 

I have the pave vintage Alhambra in YG and a magic MOP pendant in YG, but I don't think the quatrefoil clover motif goes with those earring designs. 

Any feedback appreciated!


----------



## Notorious Pink

may3545 said:


> Hello fellow VCA lovers! I would like advice on which pendant to get.
> 
> I have: mini rose de noel MOP earrings in YG, two butterfly earrings in MOP and RG, and 3 flower mini frivole earrings in YG. I love them all, but now want to find a pendant that would go with them? They are all so different, but any ideas? Doesn't have to be VCA. But I was thinking the MOP two butterfly pendant in RG, as it will still complement the YG earrings.
> 
> I have the pave vintage Alhambra in YG and a magic MOP pendant in YG, but I don't think the quatrefoil clover motif goes with those earring designs.
> 
> Any feedback appreciated!



I think the RDN Pendant would also work as well as a Pave Frivole Pendant.


----------



## may3545

Notorious Pink said:


> I think the RDN Pendant would also work as well as a Pave Frivole Pendant.


I have the lapis mini rdn pendant, but i guess it boils down to personal preference. The butterfly earrings goes with the flowers, but frivole and rdn aren’t the same flowers.
Maybe just a custom diamond pendant? Tennis necklace? Endless search and wanting lol.


----------



## fdc

VCALoverNY said:


> You have a gorgeous skin tone and I think these bracelets look fab on you!! I particularly like the blue agate. But you can never go wrong with onyx!! I like to have matched sets, so I always match necklaces to bracelets.


Thanks for your kind words and suggestion!
Unfortunately my skin was kind of allergic to the Onyx yellow gold necklace and became red. I wonder if they’ll let me return it. I bought it in Paris place Vendome less than a month ago, does anyone know as I didn’t see any return policy mentioned on the receipt.


----------



## HADASSA

may3545 said:


> Hello fellow VCA lovers! I would like advice on which pendant to get.
> 
> I have: mini rose de noel MOP earrings in YG, two butterfly earrings in MOP and RG, and 3 flower mini frivole earrings in YG. I love them all, but now want to find a pendant that would go with them? They are all so different, but any ideas? Doesn't have to be VCA. But I was thinking the MOP two butterfly pendant in RG, as it will still complement the YG earrings.
> 
> I have the pave vintage Alhambra in YG and a magic MOP pendant in YG, but I don't think the quatrefoil clover motif goes with those earring designs.
> 
> Any feedback appreciated!


Have you considered the TWO-BUTTERFLY YG PAVÉ PENDANT? The diamonds will match easily with any of the mentioned earrings.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Anyone else dealing with the US website for days?  Argh!


----------



## BigAkoya

may3545 said:


> Hello fellow VCA lovers! I would like advice on which pendant to get.
> 
> I have: mini rose de noel MOP earrings in YG, two butterfly earrings in MOP and RG, and 3 flower mini frivole earrings in YG. I love them all, but now want to find a pendant that would go with them? They are all so different, but any ideas? Doesn't have to be VCA. But I was thinking the MOP two butterfly pendant in RG, as it will still complement the YG earrings.
> 
> I have the pave vintage Alhambra in YG and a magic MOP pendant in YG, but I don't think the quatrefoil clover motif goes with those earring designs.
> 
> Any feedback appreciated!


Hi!  I agree the Alhambra quatrefoil does not go with it.  I vote the Cosmos pave pendant.  I think it will go great with all your pieces. The flower is soft with rounded petals (vs. Lotus which has sharp and pointier harsher petals).


----------



## wenlet

EpiFanatic said:


> Anyone else dealing with the US website for days?  Argh!



yes wtf is going on!? It just doesn’t load anything other than the top logo most of the time


----------



## say brooke

880 said:


> I tried pave, gray MOP two motif earrings on, and they were light compared to the YG/WG buton d’or. I have a wider face and am not small boned, so I’d have no problem wearing them everyday. But, I like big jewelry for everyday, and i wear everything with a t shirt and jeans. Here are two pics: the two motif and the buton d’or (*I don’t have either yet *but am planning on the buton d’or next.  As per both my DH and SA, the two motif looked young and casual on my face, but maybe that was bc I was wearing a shirt and jeans.
> BTW, I like the open hoop Diamond that you posted! Hope to see what you decide
> View attachment 4956505
> View attachment 4956540
> 
> thanks. @cafecreme15 and @jenaywins, am planning to do so this year


Love the Bouton earrings! I tried on the one with cornelian and they are gorgeous too. Might get them, but confused after seeing this color on you.


----------



## say brooke

Anyone have the Bouton d'or Collection? Considering it and wanted to know your thoughts!


----------



## Rockysmom

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Thank you! Yes my 17 Loves are a loose fit too so I’m starting to think I should be okay with 4 links removed since symmetry is important for my OCD lol


I too wear a 17 love and had  4 links removed from my Alhambra bracelets so they are all the same size. It drove me crazy to have my Alhambra longer even with only 2 links removed. My SA tried to convince me 4 wouldn’t fit but I went back to the boutique to try on the sizers and decided to do 4. She said I may have a hard time putting them on but that’s what my hubby is for lol


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Rockysmom said:


> I too wear a 17 love and had  4 links removed from my Alhambra bracelets so they are all the same size. It drove me crazy to have my Alhambra longer even with only 2 links removed. My SA tried to convince me 4 wouldn’t fit but I went back to the boutique to try on the sizers and decided to do 4. She said I may have a hard time putting them on but that’s what my hubby is for lol



Does your 17 Love have a loose or snug fit?


----------



## Rockysmom

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Does your 17 Love have a loose or snug fit?


It fits like this


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Rockysmom said:


> It fits like this



Okay mine fits about the same as well. Sits about 2-3” from my wrist.


----------



## nightbefore

Last couple of days I am trying to find some other interests to keep myself busy otherwise I am thinking about a new piece everyday, it seems like my effort didn’t really work because I am wondering this: did anyone try the frivole three flowers earrings?  I am curious how they look compared to small frivoles


----------



## Coco.lover

Did they discontinue the Perlee Hoops? I dodnt see it on the site anymore


----------



## MyDogTink

Coco.lover said:


> Did they discontinue the Perlee Hoops? I dodnt see it on the site anymore



I see them on the U.S. Website


----------



## MyDogTink

Hi everyone. Hope you are well and can provide your opinion. I have the 6 motif magic necklace in WG. There is a gray MOP motif near the clasp. It really seems like a waste to me. I was thinking of having a local jeweler remove it and repurpose it into a pendant. I think I understand the ramifications for resale purposes and future service by VCA. I'm on the fence. Has anyone done something similar or would you? Thanks.


----------



## Coco.lover

I see the thick ones with the diamond clovers. Not the regular thin   hoops in just plain gold.  


MyDogTink said:


> I see them on the U.S. Website


----------



## MyDogTink

Coco.lover said:


> I see the thick ones with the diamond clovers. Not the regular thin   hoops in just plain gold.


Sorry. Yes, you're right. I don't see the thin hoops on the site.


----------



## cafecreme15

Coco.lover said:


> I see the thick ones with the diamond clovers. Not the regular thin   hoops in just plain gold.


Those have been discontinued sadly. I don’t know why - such a versatile earring and there is nothing else like it in the VCA lineup.


----------



## EpiFanatic

cafecreme15 said:


> Those have been discontinued sadly. I don’t know why - such a versatile earring and there is nothing else like it in the VCA lineup.


Really?  I thought they were offering them in RG, although not in WG.  Although I cannot get to the details of any piece on the US website right now.  What is UP with VCA?


----------



## cafecreme15

EpiFanatic said:


> Really?  I thought they were offering them in RG, although not in WG.  Although I cannot get to the details of any piece on the US website right now.  What is UP with VCA?


I inquired about these recently with my SA and she said no more, sadly. But still possible to place SO for them.


----------



## Coco.lover

Such a shame I remember they had them in a few sizes. Does any ladies have its ere? Ill inquire net time im in the boutique. 


cafecreme15 said:


> Those have been discontinued sadly. I don’t know why - such a versatile earring and there is nothing else like it in the VCA lineup.


----------



## Mya42

Hello. Just picked up my first piece from VCA, vintage Alhambra onyx necklace. Does anyone know if they no longer provide the cleaning cloth, I asked for one and my SA said they dont give out any. Also, my receipt was not in their regular VCA envelope. Will calling customer service provide me with this items, if I request it? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## fdc

Mya42 said:


> Hello. Just picked up my first piece from VCA, vintage Alhambra onyx necklace. Does anyone know if they no longer provide the cleaning cloth, I asked for one and my SA said they dont give out any. Also, my receipt was not in their regular VCA envelope. Will calling customer service provide me with this items, if I request it? Thanks in advance for any help.


I bought the same necklace last month in place Vendome and the SA gave me the cloth when I asked for one.


----------



## EpiFanatic

cafecreme15 said:


> I inquired about these recently with my SA and she said no more, sadly. But still possible to place SO for them.


sadness...


----------



## Yoshi1296

Has anyone that purchased from the NYC flagship received their authenticity cards in the mail yet? They ran out when I purchased my pieces before christmas from the NYC flagship store and I still haven't received the authenticity card in the mail yet despite them saying they would send it.... its been a month and a half so am a bit concerned...thanks in advance!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Yoshi1296 said:


> Has anyone that purchased from the NYC flagship received their authenticity cards in the mail yet? They ran out when I purchased my pieces before christmas from the NYC flagship store and I still haven't received the authenticity card in the mail yet despite them saying they would send it.... its been a month and a half so am a bit concerned...thanks in advance!


Yes I got mine. Contact your SA.


----------



## jenaps

Yoshi1296 said:


> Has anyone that purchased from the NYC flagship received their authenticity cards in the mail yet? They ran out when I purchased my pieces before christmas from the NYC flagship store and I still haven't received the authenticity card in the mail yet despite them saying they would send it.... its been a month and a half so am a bit concerned...thanks in advance!


It took almost two months to get mine. From a purchase at the beginning of Oct and  didn’t get it until around Thanksgiving. I didn’t remind them or anything it just got mailed out with an apology from I think the store manager.


----------



## Yoshi1296

EpiFanatic said:


> Yes I got mine. Contact your SA.





jenaps said:


> It took almost two months to get mine. From a purchase at the beginning of Oct and  didn’t get it until around Thanksgiving. I didn’t remind them or anything it just got mailed out with an apology from I think the store manager.



Thank you both for your help! I will contact my SA. I'm always so nervous to call him since I don't want to be a bother


----------



## EpiFanatic

Yoshi1296 said:


> Thank you both for your help! I will contact my SA. I'm always so nervous to call him since I don't want to be a bother


Don’t be. You’re the customer, remember?


----------



## Yoshi1296

EpiFanatic said:


> Don’t be. You’re the customer, remember?


haha very true, thank you! I just called but couldn't reach my SA. The receptionist said she will forward my message to him and have him call me back.


----------



## missie1

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> i see, i found the photos of the other two golds
> View attachment 4949619
> View attachment 4949620
> 
> something feels off about it imo, it almost feels forced(?) like they were trying too hard to find a “thin love” alternative for vca. if i saw it irl i probably would think it’s a poorly done perlee clover fake. but it could look a lot better irl. hope we get more info on it


I’m def interested in seeing the wg version of this.   It could look fantastic stacked with diamond bangles


----------



## DS2006

Mya42 said:


> Hello. Just picked up my first piece from VCA, vintage Alhambra onyx necklace. Does anyone know if they no longer provide the cleaning cloth, I asked for one and my SA said they dont give out any. Also, my receipt was not in their regular VCA envelope. Will calling customer service provide me with this items, if I request it? Thanks in advance for any help.



A cleaning cloth is not always given with a purchase. Some boutiques may only have a small quantity or may be out of them at times. So those are not automatically included with a purchase. Did you ask your SA about the envelope? My guess is that they are probably out of those, as well. If the envelope is important to you, you should ask your SA to send you one when they get more in.


----------



## eletons

Hello Everyone, I am new here in Purse forum but I have been a fan of VCA for a long time. Recently I have been thinking about adding the Lotus small earrings to my humble collection but it seems that some of the stones in the earrings show fluorescent as shown in the photos by the member Jinsun, I hope that she has time to chime in. May I know the brand of the loop you are using? I might bring a loop to their shop before I make my decision to purchase their diamond pieces. 

I am in a dilemma to choose between the Lotus and the Socrate single flower studs to purchase first but in the end I would like to have both in my collection. The Socrate studs can be a daily use as I work in a conservative environment but I like the Lotus so much after trying them on. Which one should I purchase first? I noticed that member kimber418 has the Socrate studs, please let me know your opinions on the Socrate studs. 

Anyone who has time to reply, please feel free to give me your opinions. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## DS2006

eletons said:


> Hello Everyone, I am new here in Purse forum but I have been a fan of VCA for a long time. Recently I have been thinking about adding the Lotus small earrings to my humble collection but it seems that some of the stones in the earrings show fluorescent as shown in the photos by the member Jinsun, I hope that she has time to chime in. May I know the brand of the loop you are using? I might bring a loop to their shop before I make my decision to purchase their diamond pieces.
> 
> I am in a dilemma to choose between the Lotus and the Socrate single flower studs to purchase first but in the end I would like to have both in my collection. The Socrate studs can be a daily use as I work in a conservative environment but I like the Lotus so much after trying them on. Which one should I purchase first? I noticed that member kimber418 has the Socrate studs, please let me know your opinions on the Socrate studs.
> 
> Anyone who has time to reply, please feel free to give me your opinions.
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Welcome to the VCA forum! Any piece made with pave diamonds may have some fluorescent stones, but that is nothing to be concerned about.(I actually love fluorescence.) You'll likely never see it unless you purposely shine a UV light on your jewelry. I strongly would recommend against taking a loupe into VCA. VCA's workmanship is very good, and that is not the way we normally see our jewelry. Try it on and look at it in a mirror!  

I do not have either pair of earrings, but my choice would be to buy the ones you could wear daily first (Socrate), and then add the more dressy Lotus earrings later.


----------



## eletons

DS2006 said:


> Welcome to the VCA forum! Any piece made with pave diamonds may have some fluorescent stones, but that is nothing to be concerned about.(I actually love fluorescence.) You'll likely never see it unless you purposely shine a UV light on your jewelry. I strongly would recommend against taking a loupe into VCA. VCA's workmanship is very good, and that is not the way we normally see our jewelry. Try it on and look at it in a mirror!
> 
> I do not have either pair of earrings, but my choice would be to buy the ones you could wear daily first (Socrate), and then add the more dressy Lotus earrings later.




Thank you so much for your reply. I have been reading articles online to see what it is all about in regard to the fluorescent in diamonds. It seems that the heated diamonds have this fluorescent. And it is said that fluorescent in diamonds can actually influences the prices---- usually price drops a bit in diamonds with fluorescent. If I pay the same or similar price as other VCA customers do for the same item, I would rather choose a piece with fewer stones that show fluorescent. 

I might add only two pairs of pave earrings(one Socrate studs and the other Lotus) from VCA and I do want them to be perfect and cost-effective. Plus it is for celebrating the big girl B-day, stepping into the middle-age circle


----------



## say brooke

Hi all. Need your honest opinion on the Bouton D'or. I love both colors but can't decide! Need your votes! Of course it'll be worn w/o the vintage alhambra, I was too lazy to remove it!


----------



## DS2006

say brooke said:


> Hi all. Need your honest opinion on the Bouton D'or. I love both colors but can't decide! Need your votes! Of course it'll be worn w/o the vintage alhambra, I was too lazy to remove it!


Can you edit your post and enlarge the pictures? It's hard to see the whole picture when we click on the little ones.


----------



## eletons

say brooke said:


> Hi all. Need your honest opinion on the Bouton D'or. I love both colors but can't decide! Need your votes! Of course it'll be worn w/o the vintage alhambra, I was too lazy to remove it!



The one in the first pic, a bit of red looks very eye-catching


----------



## innerpeace85

EpiFanatic said:


> Anyone else dealing with the US website for days?  Argh!


What issue are you facing with the US website? Seems fine to me.


----------



## VCA21

say brooke said:


> Hi all. Need your honest opinion on the Bouton D'or. I love both colors but can't decide! Need your votes! Of course it'll be worn w/o the vintage alhambra, I was too lazy to remove it!


I prefer the one with carnelian. It looks more interesting and suits you beautifully.


----------



## Notorious Pink

say brooke said:


> Hi all. Need your honest opinion on the Bouton D'or. I love both colors but can't decide! Need your votes! Of course it'll be worn w/o the vintage alhambra, I was too lazy to remove it!


I do like the pop of carnelian on you, but I think the pg/wg will be easier to wear in general.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Hi! Does anybody know how to purchase the 5 motif rock crystal bracelet? Is it still available? I really really want to add it to my blue agate bracelet stack. Thank you so much for the help


----------



## EpiFanatic

lvjunkyxo said:


> Hi! Does anybody know how to purchase the 5 motif rock crystal bracelet? Is it still available? I really really want to add it to my blue agate bracelet stack. Thank you so much for the help


Sell a kidney?


----------



## Yoshi1296

EpiFanatic said:


> Anyone else dealing with the US website for days?  Argh!



Hi! What issues are you facing? I placed an order just yesterday and it worked fine for me. Hope you aren't encountering any issues now.


----------



## DS2006

eletons said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. I have been reading articles online to see what it is all about in regard to the fluorescent in diamonds. It seems that the heated diamonds have this fluorescent. And it is said that fluorescent in diamonds can actually influences the prices---- usually price drops a bit in diamonds with fluorescent. If I pay the same or similar price as other VCA customers do for the same item, I would rather choose a piece with fewer stones that show fluorescent.
> 
> I might add only two pairs of pave earrings(one Socrate studs and the other Lotus) from VCA and I do want them to be perfect and cost-effective. Plus it is for celebrating the big girl B-day, stepping into the middle-age circle



You certainly can try to choose a piece with no fluorescence if you wish. I think parcels of melee diamonds are not separated by fluorescence and that is why they are mixed in. In tiny diamonds there is likely not cost difference. There is a big cost difference in a 3 ct D VVS diamond with and without fluorescence, though. In any event, you need a UV penlight to take with you, not a loupe. Something inexpensive like this is just fine.



			https://www.amazon.com/Flashlight-Ultraviolet-Handheld-Tactical-Battery-Powered/dp/B07PFVQWQM/ref=sr_1_15?dchild=1&keywords=uv+penlight&qid=1612732678&sr=8-15
		


Fluorescence is a totally natural phenomenon (and actually is very beautiful) in natural mined diamonds. If you are talking about low quality diamonds having high pressure-high temperature treatment to whiten them or change color, that has nothing to do with the diamonds VCA uses. They definitely use very high quality natural, untreated diamonds. There is nothing negative in terms of value about them having some naturally fluorescent stones mixed in a pave piece.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hi! What issues are you facing? I placed an order just yesterday and it worked fine for me. Hope you aren't encountering any issues now.


Can’t see any specific pieces. Don’t know why. The site comes up but that’s all.


----------



## beansbeans

EpiFanatic said:


> Can’t see any specific pieces. Don’t know why. The site comes up but that’s all.



Have you tried using another browser? The graphics all load for me on Chrome.


----------



## meeowy

EpiFanatic said:


> Can’t see any specific pieces. Don’t know why. The site comes up but that’s all.


I have the same issue for a week.  Tried different devices and browsers.  It’s probably the universe telling me to stop shopping.


----------



## etoile de mer

EpiFanatic said:


> Can’t see any specific pieces. Don’t know why. The site comes up but that’s all.



Me, too! How can I strategize? 



meeowy said:


> I have the same issue for a week.  Tried different devices and browsers.  It’s probably the universe telling me to stop shopping.



Yes, same time frame for me! Well, possibly the universe telling me not to even browse!


----------



## etoile de mer

beansbeans said:


> Have you tried using another browser? The graphics all load for me on Chrome.



Oh, interesting, I'm using Firefox on my laptop. But it also won't load properly on my iPhone, so there it's via Safari.


----------



## cafecreme15

say brooke said:


> Hi all. Need your honest opinion on the Bouton D'or. I love both colors but can't decide! Need your votes! Of course it'll be worn w/o the vintage alhambra, I was too lazy to remove it!


The carnelian for sure!


----------



## eletons

DS2006 said:


> You certainly can try to choose a piece with no fluorescence if you wish. I think parcels of melee diamonds are not separated by fluorescence and that is why they are mixed in. In tiny diamonds there is likely not cost difference. There is a big cost difference in a 3 ct D VVS diamond with and without fluorescence, though. In any event, you need a UV penlight to take with you, not a loupe. Something inexpensive like this is just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Flashlight-Ultraviolet-Handheld-Tactical-Battery-Powered/dp/B07PFVQWQM/ref=sr_1_15?dchild=1&keywords=uv+penlight&qid=1612732678&sr=8-15
> 
> 
> 
> Fluorescence is a totally natural phenomenon (and actually is very beautiful) in natural mined diamonds. If you are talking about low quality diamonds having high pressure-high temperature treatment to whiten them or change color, that has nothing to do with the diamonds VCA uses. They definitely use very high quality natural, untreated diamonds. There is nothing negative in terms of value about them having some naturally fluorescent stones mixed in a pave piece.



Your reply has been very helpful for me. Thank you so much again for your help. 

Yes now I come to think about it. It really doesn't make so much a difference in the pricing for the pave pieces with the mixture of fluorescent and non-fluorescent diamonds. Silly me 

Now I just need to think about which to choose first, Socrate studs or Lotus small earrings. I have the Frivole YG mini for daily wear and Vintage TE Alhambra earrings. I love them a lot. Now I just need some sparkles. 

Decision, decision, decision.


----------



## EpiFanatic

etoile de mer said:


> Oh, interesting, I'm using Firefox on my laptop. But it also won't load properly on my iPhone, so there it's via Safari.


Me too.


----------



## eletons

Dear DS2006, 

Your reply has been very helpful for me. Thank you so much again for your help.

Yes now I come to think about it. It really doesn't make so much a difference in the pricing for the pave pieces with the mixture of fluorescent and non-fluorescent diamonds. Silly me 

Now I just need to think about which to choose first, Socrate studs or Lotus small earrings. I have the Frivole YG mini for daily wear and Vintage TE Alhambra earrings. I love them a lot. Now I just need some sparkles.

Decision, decision, decision.


----------



## etoile de mer

EpiFanatic said:


> Me too.



Now working for me, hopefully for you, too.


----------



## MyDogTink

MyDogTink said:


> Hi everyone. Hope you are well and can provide your opinion. I have the 6 motif magic necklace in WG. There is a gray MOP motif near the clasp. It really seems like a waste to me. I was thinking of having a local jeweler remove it and repurpose it into a pendant. I think I understand the ramifications for resale purposes and future service by VCA. I'm on the fence. Has anyone done something similar or would you? Thanks.



replying to my original question to see if anyone has thoughts on this. Thanks!


----------



## DS2006

MyDogTink said:


> replying to my original question to see if anyone has thoughts on this. Thanks!



I would not alter a VCA piece by removing a motif. Lengthening or shortening a chain (by VCA) is all I would personally do. You may someday need that necklace rhodium plated or a motif replaced, and I would really only want VCA to touch it.


----------



## barinic

Has anyone heard if they will bring back the rose gold frivole pave with pink sapphire earrings?  I’m told none in US are in the system.  Thanks


----------



## EpiFanatic

etoile de mer said:


> Now working for me, hopefully for you, too.


Thank you.  It's up again..


----------



## BigAkoya

MyDogTink said:


> replying to my original question to see if anyone has thoughts on this. Thanks!


No way.  It will be two Frankenstein necklaces and totally not authentic VCA.  The beauty of a fine piece of jewelry is the art.  It is not just what you see, but it is also what you do not see which includes the back of a necklace, the underside of a ring, etc.  The whole piece is art.


----------



## amywong1

Hi everyone!

I am looking to add this vintage alhambra bracelet to my collection as an everyday piece.

As the motifs are textured, has anyone experience dirt getting trapped or any dullness happening because it might be hard to clean etc?


----------



## nicole0612

amywong1 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am looking to add this vintage alhambra bracelet to my collection as an everyday piece.
> 
> As the motifs are textured, has anyone experience dirt getting trapped or any dullness happening because it might be hard to clean etc?
> 
> View attachment 4984519


No, it’s not a problem at all. The all-metal Alhambra pieces are the easiest to maintain and clean.


----------



## mmgoodies

I have a 10 motif necklace, no problem what so ever, easy to maintain...



amywong1 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am looking to add this vintage alhambra bracelet to my collection as an everyday piece.
> 
> As the motifs are textured, has anyone experience dirt getting trapped or any dullness happening because it might be hard to clean etc?
> 
> View attachment 4984519


----------



## MyDogTink

DS2006 said:


> I would not alter a VCA piece by removing a motif. Lengthening or shortening a chain (by VCA) is all I would personally do. You may someday need that necklace rhodium plated or a motif replaced, and I would really only want VCA to touch it.





BigAkoya said:


> No way.  It will be two Frankenstein necklaces and totally not authentic VCA.  The beauty of a fine piece of jewelry is the art.  It is not just what you see, but it is also what you do not see which includes the back of a necklace, the underside of a ring, etc.  The whole piece is art.



Thank you both. I thought I had considered the ramifications (selling, service, etc.) but I didn't think of needing to service for the rhodium plating which will most likely be needed with VCA's WG. And I will love it as is, like a piece of art. I ordered the two motif gray MOP earrings from the pre-approved list. That's why I was thinking of turning that motif into a pendant. I hope I like the earrings. Thanks again.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Does anyone know if Hudson Yards in NYC requires an appointment?


----------



## Yoshi1296

amywong1 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am looking to add this vintage alhambra bracelet to my collection as an everyday piece.
> 
> As the motifs are textured, has anyone experience dirt getting trapped or any dullness happening because it might be hard to clean etc?
> 
> View attachment 4984519



I have this, love it. No problem with maintenance. Very lovely and easy to maintain


----------



## Yoshi1296

EpiFanatic said:


> Yes I got mine. Contact your SA.





jenaps said:


> It took almost two months to get mine. From a purchase at the beginning of Oct and  didn’t get it until around Thanksgiving. I didn’t remind them or anything it just got mailed out with an apology from I think the store manager.





EpiFanatic said:


> Don’t be. You’re the customer, remember?



Just got my authenticity card today! Thanks again for your help!!!


----------



## Rockysmom

For those of you curious this is size 17 Love with 4 links removed from my VCA Alhambra. I originally had 2 links removed and went back and did 4. I can still put the bracelet on myself. Much prefer the tighter fit and the even link removal between the motifs.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Rockysmom said:


> For those of you curious this is size 17 Love with 4 links removed from my VCA Alhambra. I originally had 2 links removed and went back and did 4. I can still put the bracelet on myself. Much prefer the tighter fit and the even link removal between the motifs.



This is perfect thank you!! I’m going to screenshot for reference later!


----------



## eliseypeesey

hi everyone, does anyone know when the small restock of the holiday pendants will be? Thank you!!


----------



## pink20pink

EpiFanatic said:


> Really?  I thought they were offering them in RG, although not in WG.  Although I cannot get to the details of any piece on the US website right now.  What is UP with VCA?


Does anyone know if VCA makes the alternating vintage alhambra necklace or bracelet without the diamonds?


----------



## pink20pink

cafecreme15 said:


> I inquired about these recently with my SA and she said no more, sadly. But still possible to place SO for them.


I have a VCA necklace I bought preowned from a website that authenticates luxury goods a few years ago. It came without box and papers.  I would really like a box and a travel pouch. Do you think my SA could provide those if I request it?


----------



## eletons

pink20pink said:


> I have a VCA necklace I bought preowned from a website that authenticates luxury goods a few years ago. It came without box and papers.  I would really like a box and a travel pouch. Do you think my SA could provide those if I request it?


I bought a ring from VCA in 2010 and the original box is deteriorating and i brought the ring back and asked for a box, they couldn't give me a new box. For a travel pouch, maybe yes but it depends on the SA.


----------



## pink20pink

Rockysmom said:


> For those of you curious this is size 17 Love with 4 links removed from my VCA Alhambra. I originally had 2 links removed and went back and did 4. I can still put the bracelet on myself. Much prefer the tighter fit and the even link removal between the motifs.


Was your VCA bracelet a SO?


----------



## Rockysmom

pink20pink said:


> Was your VCA bracelet a SO?


 It was


----------



## pink20pink

Rockysmom said:


> It was


Its beautiful. If you don't mind me asking,  did they charge 30% more to make this?


----------



## Rockysmom

pink20pink said:


> Its beautiful. If you don't mind me asking,  did they charge 30% more to make this?


Yes


----------



## nicole0612

pink20pink said:


> Does anyone know if VCA makes the alternating vintage alhambra necklace or bracelet without the diamonds?


Not currently, but there were some LE offerings in the past and it is possible for SO if you have a great SA.


----------



## missie1

Rockysmom said:


> For those of you curious this is size 17 Love with 4 links removed from my VCA Alhambra. I originally had 2 links removed and went back and did 4. I can still put the bracelet on myself. Much prefer the tighter fit and the even link removal between the motifs.


Absolutely love this.  What hardware is your gmop rg or yg?  I just did SO few days ago for rg.


----------



## Rockysmom

missie1 said:


> Absolutely love this.  What hardware is your gmop rg or yg?  I just did SO few days ago for rg.


RG


----------



## pink20pink

nicole0612 said:


> Not currently, but there were some LE offerings in the past and it is possible for SO if you have a great SA.


I do have a great SA, but isn't SO possible with any SA?


----------



## nicole0612

pink20pink said:


> I do have a great SA, but isn't SO possible with any SA?


Yes, there is a preapproved list of SO which any SA can process. It takes a bit more work for them the more unusual the combination is. Alternating pave and stone will usually be approved if the stone is one currently available for sale due to the higher price point. Alternating plain metal and stone is just a bit more difficult to be approved for. I’m sure everyone’s experience varies.


----------



## pink20pink

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, there is a preapproved list of SO which any SA can process. It takes a bit more work for them the more unusual the combination is. Alternating pave and stone will usually be approved if the stone is one currently available for sale due to the higher price point. Alternating plain metal and stone is just a bit more difficult to be approved for. I’m sure everyone’s experience varies.


I didn't know that, thanks for the explanation.


----------



## hanhphuccothua6

Hi everyone, I am just curious if you know which types of gold vancleef uses for their alhambra vintage bracelet? I am not sure if they are using 18k or 22k. I don’t see they disclose the information on their website


----------



## nicole0612

hanhphuccothua6 said:


> Hi everyone, I am just curious if you know which types of gold vancleef uses for their alhambra vintage bracelet? I am not sure if they are using 18k or 22k. I don’t see they disclose the information on their website


18k, I think it is in the description.


----------



## BigAkoya

The new high jewellery collection.

Review Van Cleef & Arpels Sous les Étoiles high jewellery | The Jewellery Editor


----------



## cjwls

I just got my first VCA piece for Christmas (vintage RG GMOP). And I already ordered my next item! It’s such a rabbit hole  this morning I ordered the sweet earrings in turquoise. The color is just so beautiful! Does anyone have mod shots of these they’d like to share?!


----------



## Yoshi1296

hanhphuccothua6 said:


> Hi everyone, I am just curious if you know which types of gold vancleef uses for their alhambra vintage bracelet? I am not sure if they are using 18k or 22k. I don’t see they disclose the information on their website



VCA uses only 18k. Most french and american jewelers do. You find 22k and over from asian and middle eastern jewelers mostly.

Although I will say that a 22k vintage alhambra sounds quite lovely, wish they did a 22k version!


----------



## meeowy

BigAkoya said:


> The new high jewellery collection.
> 
> Review Van Cleef & Arpels Sous les Étoiles high jewellery | The Jewellery Editor


Thanks for sharing- very cool to look at.


----------



## hkim019

Has anyone experienced any issues with the perlee signature bracelet? I made an appointment to buy the medium YG one later this afternoon but saw some posts that the clasp isn't secure. any feedback/shared experiences would be great. thanks in advance!


----------



## *SL*

hkim019 said:


> Has anyone experienced any issues with the perlee signature bracelet? I made an appointment to buy the medium YG one later this afternoon but saw some posts that the clasp isn't secure. any feedback/shared experiences would be great. thanks in advance!



I've had my perlee signature bracelet for a little over a month.  I put it on and take it off daily.  No issues with the clasp so far.


----------



## hkim019

*SL* said:


> I've had my perlee signature bracelet for a little over a month.  I put it on and take it off daily.  No issues with the clasp so far.


 glad to hear that, thanks for your response!


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> The new high jewellery collection.
> 
> Review Van Cleef & Arpels Sous les Étoiles high jewellery | The Jewellery Editor


Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## lucky7355

Does anyone have suggestions on the 20 motif alhambra and wearing it doubled up? 

The motifs flip with every movement and it clacks around and needs to be adjusted frequently. Is there any devices or recommendations on how to prevent this? If it were all stone/gold it wouldn't matter but I have alternating pave. I don't mind the flipping so much wearing it long but it just doesn't sit right doubled up.


----------



## BigAkoya

lucky7355 said:


> Does anyone have suggestions on the 20 motif alhambra and wearing it doubled up?
> 
> The motifs flip with every movement and it clacks around and needs to be adjusted frequently. Is there any devices or recommendations on how to prevent this? If it were all stone/gold it wouldn't matter but I have alternating pave. I don't mind the flipping so much wearing it long but it just doesn't sit right doubled up.


I totally agree!  I have a 20 WG MOP and to me, it looks sloppy doubled-up.  The chain moves around, one loop ends up long, the other loop ends up choking me... it’s a disaster.   It looks great in still photos, but for me, it doesn’t work in real life.  

I think if you like a short necklace, a 10 motif is much better.  Or if you want the double-strand look, I would get two 10s, make one a little longer/shorter so it layers.

I prefer the lean long look of the 20 anyway so I never double mine up.


----------



## Notorious Pink

lucky7355 said:


> Does anyone have suggestions on the 20 motif alhambra and wearing it doubled up?
> 
> The motifs flip with every movement and it clacks around and needs to be adjusted frequently. Is there any devices or recommendations on how to prevent this? If it were all stone/gold it wouldn't matter but I have alternating pave. I don't mind the flipping so much wearing it long but it just doesn't sit right doubled up.



I'm so sorry to hear that you're having this problem. That would totally bother me (especially the flipping motifs). The funny thing is, I havent had the moving around issue at all. I almost never wear my 20 long (which does not have pave motifs) and prefer it doubled, but it never moves around on me. Are you always wearing it directly on your skin, or usually over something you're wearing?


----------



## Koko996

I just got my vca 10 motif and it seems long. Has anyone shortened theirs ?


----------



## lucky7355

Notorious Pink said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that you're having this problem. That would totally bother me (especially the flipping motifs). The funny thing is, I havent had the moving around issue at all. I almost never wear my 20 long (which does not have pave motifs) and prefer it doubled, but it never moves around on me. Are you always wearing it directly on your skin, or usually over something you're wearing?



I wear it directly on my skin and usually pick an open neckline to accomodate. It's fine if all I'm doing is sitting or standing, but if I'm bending over to grab my purse or leaning to get out of the car it's more prone to flipping and even my husband will point it out.

Maybe there's come kind of 20 motif tutorial I'm missing and I'm just doing it all wrong, lol.


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that you're having this problem. That would totally bother me (especially the flipping motifs). The funny thing is, I havent had the moving around issue at all. I almost never wear my 20 long (which does not have pave motifs) and prefer it doubled, but it never moves around on me. Are you always wearing it directly on your skin, or usually over something you're wearing?


That's because you are one of those "everything looks good on you" people.


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> That's because you are one of those "everything looks good on you" people.


You just made my week.


----------



## Notorious Pink

lucky7355 said:


> I wear it directly on my skin and usually pick an open neckline to accomodate. It's fine if all I'm doing is sitting or standing, but if I'm bending over to grab my purse or leaning to get out of the car it's more prone to flipping and even my husband will point it out.
> 
> Maybe there's come kind of 20 motif tutorial I'm missing and I'm just doing it all wrong, lol.


Lol. I’m sure you’re doing it perfectly.


----------



## TankerToad

Notorious Pink said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that you're having this problem. That would totally bother me (especially the flipping motifs). The funny thing is, I havent had the moving around issue at all. I almost never wear my 20 long (which does not have pave motifs) and prefer it doubled, but it never moves around on me. Are you always wearing it directly on your skin, or usually over something you're wearing?


Same here- just wore my 20 motif doubled 2 days ago and no issues and many compliments - I often add my alternating pave bracelet to my non pave 20 motif too
I’m generally on the move - and still really have had no problems - and for me it’s worn against skin-
Maybe that helps ?


----------



## mfa777

Hi, everyone! I have love bracelet size 17, what size in Perlee D'Or thin bangle should I get for them to look aligned? Thank you!


----------



## Careykids

Hi I would love some help styling my VCA Vintage Alhambra earrings. I wear MOP or malachite daily although I probably wear the malachite 70% of the time,I just think it looks better on my skin. I want to get a VCA necklace but I’m not sure what to pick. Do I get a solid yellow gold so that I can wear it with both or just stick to the malachite? Maybe both? Please share any inspiration pics or stack ideas. I wear a YG love bracelet and rose gold jus in clous daily if that helps! Busy mom not much time to change jewelry.


----------



## nicole0612

Careykids said:


> Hi I would love some help styling my VCA Vintage Alhambra earrings. I wear MOP or malachite daily although I probably wear the malachite 70% of the time,I just think it looks better on my skin. I want to get a VCA necklace but I’m not sure what to pick. Do I get a solid yellow gold so that I can wear it with both or just stick to the malachite? Maybe both? Please share any inspiration pics or stack ideas. I wear a YG love bracelet and rose gold jus in clous daily if that helps! Busy mom not much time to change jewelry.


The malachite is beautiful on you. For your necklace, I am assuming you mean the vintage single pendant. If so, I would recommend YG guilloche or YG pave to wear with your malachite and MOP earclips. Both are great for a busy lifestyle without time to change jewelry and both can get wet without damage. The pave is slightly more worry free, but as a pendant, the guilloche should be fine also.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

for the ladies with both the large frivole earrings and the 3 flower mini frivole earrings, which pair do you prefer/wear more often?


----------



## may3545

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> for the ladies with both the large frivole earrings and the 3 flower mini frivole earrings, which pair do you prefer/wear more often?



I had both, and I sold my large YG frivole, because I was wearing the 3 motif much more. It fits comfortably and isn't heavy at all. The three frivole flowers catch light beautifully, and I like how delicate it is, while still having a presence. The large actually felt too heavy for me, but I probably just have sensitive earlobes. They hurt after a couple of hours of wear. Large frivole stands out more, and is truly beautiful, but I honestly just wore the 3 mini frivole or other earrings more often.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

may3545 said:


> I had both, and I sold my large YG frivole, because I was wearing the 3 motif much more. It fits comfortably and isn't heavy at all. The three frivole flowers catch light beautifully, and I like how delicate it is, while still having a presence. The large actually felt too heavy for me, but I probably just have sensitive earlobes. They hurt after a couple of hours of wear. Large frivole stands out more, and is truly beautiful, but I honestly just wore the 3 mini frivole or other earrings more often.


that’s so helpful thanks! i saw a video of a woman wearing the 3 flower earrings which really caught my eye. they shine in like a “sparkle” way compared to the large frivole which i feel like shine in a kind of “candlight gleam” way (if that makes sense haha!)


----------



## mmgoodies

I would get the vintage alhambra pave, or magic guilloche, or the turtle pin (it has both malachite and mop) 




Careykids said:


> Hi I would love some help styling my VCA Vintage Alhambra earrings. I wear MOP or malachite daily although I probably wear the malachite 70% of the time,I just think it looks better on my skin. I want to get a VCA necklace but I’m not sure what to pick. Do I get a solid yellow gold so that I can wear it with both or just stick to the malachite? Maybe both? Please share any inspiration pics or stack ideas. I wear a YG love bracelet and rose gold jus in clous daily if that helps! Busy mom not much time to change jewelry.


----------



## shere3n02

*Vintage vs Magic earrings *

Hi fellow VCA lovers 
I’d love some advice on the next items on my list - the 2 & 3 motif earrings (attached mod shots for reference).

I have a pair of Magic Malachite earrings, and the Magic size sits perfect on my ears. However, I’ve steered away from the Vintage size ones because they’re not as comfortable - I have big earlobes and unfortunately my piercing is also quite high. Do you think the earrings are sitting weird / not cantered on my ears? _(If I centered it, too much of my earlobe gets sqooshed in the earclip lol)_

But I absolutely love the 2 & 3 motif earrings and I’m considering them seriously. My SA did say they can do two things - 1) change the earring stick to a longer one & 2) loosen the earclip so it’s more comfortable. I wouldn’t know if these changes would help ultimately, and they can only make these changes after I purchase the item (presumably non-exchangeable once I move forward with these adjustments).

Have any of you experienced something similar? Please do share your thoughts with me! Thanks so much!


----------



## MyDogTink

Hi. I'm wearing the two motif earrings now. My ear piercing is also high which is problematic. In addition, I have one chunky ear lobe. I recently purchased the small frivole in YG. Because of the location of the clip and the tension on the chunky earlobe, I felt like the earrings were strangling my earlobe and like you, my ear was jammed into the clip.  They are doing two things: loosening the tension of the post and moving the post up (that earring has two locations the post can sit in). 

Since you have a high piercing, can they move the post up? 

I think the both pairs look good on you. I've come to terms that the two motif don't sit perfectly centered on me.


----------



## BigAkoya

shere3n02 said:


> *Vintage vs Magic earrings *
> 
> Hi fellow VCA lovers
> I’d love some advice on the next items on my list - the 2 & 3 motif earrings (attached mod shots for reference).
> 
> I have a pair of Magic Malachite earrings, and the Magic size sits perfect on my ears. However, I’ve steered away from the Vintage size ones because they’re not as comfortable - I have big earlobes and unfortunately my piercing is also quite high. Do you think the earrings are sitting weird / not cantered on my ears? _(If I centered it, too much of my earlobe gets sqooshed in the earclip lol)_
> 
> But I absolutely love the 2 & 3 motif earrings and I’m considering them seriously. My SA did say they can do two things - 1) change the earring stick to a longer one & 2) loosen the earclip so it’s more comfortable. I wouldn’t know if these changes would help ultimately, and they can only make these changes after I purchase the item (presumably non-exchangeable once I move forward with these adjustments).
> 
> Have any of you experienced something similar? Please do share your thoughts with me! Thanks so much!
> View attachment 4992647
> View attachment 4992648
> View attachment 4992649


Hi!  I think both pairs look great on you!  You have lovely earlobes!  I am the opposite, I have small earlobes, so big earrings don't quite work for me in many ways, and I can't wear dangling earrings. Bummer. So no... your earlobes look fine!  

I think if you add a longer post, unless you have thick earlobes, it may be too long in the back.  Have a your significant other/friend take a photo of the back of your earrings and see how far the post sticks out. I asked my husband to do that, and mine were fine as the post still went past the omega clip.  I did not need a longer post which I was totally convinced I did, but the photo proved me wrong.  On loosening... I would only do it if after wearing them for a day and if they hurt your ears. I think if you loosen them too much, they will droop.  So wear them for a whole day and see if they hurt.  Visually, I think they look great on you and only you will stare at the exact positioning of how they lay on your earlobe.  Everyone else will see the dangles and be mesmerized.  

I like both on you.. the two motif is a bit more casual.  The oynx in the 3 motif makes those earrings really pop.  You can't go wrong with either!  If you can both, I vote yes as they are very different.  If you can only get one, and assuming your everyday look is dangling earrings, I would get the 3 motif... those really pop on you!


----------



## rk4265

shere3n02 said:


> *Vintage vs Magic earrings *
> 
> Hi fellow VCA lovers
> I’d love some advice on the next items on my list - the 2 & 3 motif earrings (attached mod shots for reference).
> Both are pretty but I like the 3 motif more on you
> I have a pair of Magic Malachite earrings, and the Magic size sits perfect on my ears. However, I’ve steered away from the Vintage size ones because they’re not as comfortable - I have big earlobes and unfortunately my piercing is also quite high. Do you think the earrings are sitting weird / not cantered on my ears? _(If I centered it, too much of my earlobe gets sqooshed in the earclip lol)_
> 
> But I absolutely love the 2 & 3 motif earrings and I’m considering them seriously. My SA did say they can do two things - 1) change the earring stick to a longer one & 2) loosen the earclip so it’s more comfortable. I wouldn’t know if these changes would help ultimately, and they can only make these changes after I purchase the item (presumably non-exchangeable once I move forward with these adjustments).
> 
> Have any of you experienced something similar? Please do share your thoughts with me! Thanks so much!
> View attachment 4992647
> View attachment 4992648
> View attachment 4992649


----------



## Notorious Pink

shere3n02 said:


> *Vintage vs Magic earrings *
> 
> Hi fellow VCA lovers
> I’d love some advice on the next items on my list - the 2 & 3 motif earrings (attached mod shots for reference).
> 
> I have a pair of Magic Malachite earrings, and the Magic size sits perfect on my ears. However, I’ve steered away from the Vintage size ones because they’re not as comfortable - I have big earlobes and unfortunately my piercing is also quite high. Do you think the earrings are sitting weird / not cantered on my ears? _(If I centered it, too much of my earlobe gets sqooshed in the earclip lol)_
> 
> But I absolutely love the 2 & 3 motif earrings and I’m considering them seriously. My SA did say they can do two things - 1) change the earring stick to a longer one & 2) loosen the earclip so it’s more comfortable. I wouldn’t know if these changes would help ultimately, and they can only make these changes after I purchase the item (presumably non-exchangeable once I move forward with these adjustments).
> 
> Have any of you experienced something similar? Please do share your thoughts with me! Thanks so much!
> View attachment 4992647
> View attachment 4992648
> View attachment 4992649


ok...I love both earrings on you....however, if you are totally OCD, well, honestly the earrings are not centered on you.

However however, I would not have noticed that if I wasn’t looking - it’s not obvious. They don’t look weird, just not centered, which isn’t unusual. I agree it’s easy enough to move the posts to the other hole (they could probably even do that before you purchase them so you can see how it will look) and that might work better. Unless your ear is really uncomfortable,I don’t know if you need longer posts.


----------



## Aimee3

shere3n02 said:


> *Vintage vs Magic earrings *
> 
> Hi fellow VCA lovers
> I’d love some advice on the next items on my list - the 2 & 3 motif earrings (attached mod shots for reference).
> 
> I have a pair of Magic Malachite earrings, and the Magic size sits perfect on my ears. However, I’ve steered away from the Vintage size ones because they’re not as comfortable - I have big earlobes and unfortunately my piercing is also quite high. Do you think the earrings are sitting weird / not cantered on my ears? _(If I centered it, too much of my earlobe gets sqooshed in the earclip lol)_
> 
> But I absolutely love the 2 & 3 motif earrings and I’m considering them seriously. My SA did say they can do two things - 1) change the earring stick to a longer one & 2) loosen the earclip so it’s more comfortable. I wouldn’t know if these changes would help ultimately, and they can only make these changes after I purchase the item (presumably non-exchangeable once I move forward with these adjustments).
> 
> Have any of you experienced something similar? Please do share your thoughts with me! Thanks so much!
> View attachment 4992647
> View attachment 4992648
> View attachment 4992649


I just LOVE the 3 motif on you.  You are lucky that your neck and ears carry them perfectly!


----------



## saligator

Notorious Pink said:


> ok...I love both earrings on you....however, if you are totally OCD, well, honestly the earrings are not centered on you.
> 
> However however, I would not have noticed that if I wasn’t looking - it’s not obvious. They don’t look weird, just not centered, which isn’t unusual. I agree it’s easy enough to move the posts to the other hole (they could probably even do that before you purchase them so you can see how it will look) and that might work better. Unless your ear is really uncomfortable,I don’t know if you need longer posts.



I agree that they go a bit low, but you might want to ask what could be done if you really love them. For example, some of the earrings can be modified to be clips--would that be an option you'd consider? They are both lovely, I hope you find something that works for you. Also, with your longer hair and all, it could be covered, too, which would minimize the effect. Mostly, I'll say that wear what you love and who cares how it looks, really? I mean, you're alive, you know? Enjoy!


----------



## umamanikam

I am new to this forum ,I have the sweet mop necklace and bracelet .Should I go for the earrings or will it be too matchy .I like dainty pieces and hence the sweet range .Was wondering if I should get a carnelian bracelet instead to match my love bracelet .TIA


----------



## BigAkoya

umamanikam said:


> I am new to this forum ,I have the sweet mop necklace and bracelet .Should I go for the earrings or will it be too matchy .I like dainty pieces and hence the sweet range .Was wondering if I should get a carnelian bracelet instead to match my love bracelet .TIA


Hi!  Welcome to this forum!  We are friendly bunch with lots of opinions to help you make up your mind. 

My opinion... 
I am a total matchy matchy person.  I think a matched a set puts any outfit together.  
I wear the Vintage Alhambra size, MOP... earrings, 20 motif, and bracelet all at the same time.  

For you.. I vote yes!  For sure get the earrings! They will go great with your other two pieces! 
Hope that helps!


----------



## caelumxcv

Going for my second VCA piece in less than 6 months because I’m obsessed with my sweet carnelian necklace and how dainty it is, but torn on which stone better suits me between the 5 motif agate or malachite —any suggestions?


----------



## couturequeen

caelumxcv said:


> Going for my second VCA piece in less than 6 months because I’m obsessed with my sweet carnelian necklace and how dainty it is, but torn on which stone better suits me between the 5 motif agate or malachite —any suggestions?



Both! 

They complement your skin nicely. If I have to choose, I’d say agate for durability since it’s a bracelet. It goes with a lot more colors as well ... a bit easier to style.


----------



## TankerToad

The VCA spring 2021 is arriving !
A necklace, bracelets and earrings
Very whimsical and sweet
But even more exciting to me is a rose gold pave Frivole collection
I’m so in for that !!!!


----------



## rk4265

TankerToad said:


> The VCA spring 20collection is arriving !
> A necklace, bracelets and earrings
> Very whimsical and sweet
> But even more exciting to me is a rose gold pave Frivole collection
> I’m so in for that !!!!


Pics?


----------



## innerpeace85

TankerToad said:


> The VCA spring 20collection is arriving !
> A necklace, bracelets and earrings
> Very whimsical and sweet
> But even more exciting to me is a rose gold pave Frivole collection
> I’m so in for that !!!!



Whimsical collection is the New lucky Alhambra collection? Rose gold pave Frivole without pink sapphire?


----------



## jenaps

Here’s pics


----------



## 911snowball

TT, with you for sure on the RG!!!!  I think you have the yg pave frivole earrings?  I almost bought those but got something else instead. Thinking I will get the pave RG earrings now. I already have the wg and they are up there on my most worn earrings-


----------



## 911snowball

Any sign of the new thinner clover bracelets in this grouping?


----------



## TankerToad

911snowball said:


> Any sign of the new thinner clover bracelets in this grouping?


Haven’t heard about those yet
And agree on the pink gold Frivole!


----------



## TankerToad

rk4265 said:


> Pics?


----------



## 911snowball

I wish I could take only certain parts of that necklace....


----------



## TankerToad

911snowball said:


> I wish I could take only certain parts of that necklace....


I think I know just what you mean -


----------



## 880

say brooke said:


> Hi all. Need your honest opinion on the Bouton D'or. I love both colors but can't decide! Need your votes! Of course it'll be worn w/o the vintage alhambra, I was too lazy to remove it!


I’m late to this, but I prefer the two tone gold with diamonds. (It’s on my list to purchase also)

@MyDogTink, I have the six motif Gmop, and I wouldn’t remove the small motif in back. It’s a small detail that finishes off the necklace and IMO too small to make a stand alone pendant. . . JMO though

@shere3n02, I have the same issue (high piercing). To compound the problem, I also have chunky earlobes. Although I haven’t had it done with a VCA piece, the combo of the two things - elongating the stem and moving the backing or loosening the clip should solve the issue. I ultimately got a second piercing bc I was so aggravated with the piercing placement and still have to do this with some earrings. . .


----------



## Yoshi1296

caelumxcv said:


> Going for my second VCA piece in less than 6 months because I’m obsessed with my sweet carnelian necklace and how dainty it is, but torn on which stone better suits me between the 5 motif agate or malachite —any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995366



Definitely the blue!!


----------



## Rockysmom

caelumxcv said:


> Going for my second VCA piece in less than 6 months because I’m obsessed with my sweet carnelian necklace and how dainty it is, but torn on which stone better suits me between the 5 motif agate or malachite —any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995366


Blue!!!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

caelumxcv said:


> Going for my second VCA piece in less than 6 months because I’m obsessed with my sweet carnelian necklace and how dainty it is, but torn on which stone better suits me between the 5 motif agate or malachite —any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995366



Most definitely the blue!! This agate is beautiful ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## valnsw

jenaps said:


> Here’s pics
> View attachment 4995886
> View attachment 4995887



Are the earrings in small or mini size? I was told the earrings would be in mini size.


----------



## Violet Bleu

valnsw said:


> Are the earrings in small or mini size? I was told the earrings would be in mini size.


Really? That’s exciting! I’ve been waiting for some more RG additions! The mini size would make more sense since RG with pink sapphire was already released in the small size.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

i’m glad they’re adding more rose gold, but i wish they’d add it in the mirror finish as well. it’d be awesome if they could add a white gold version of the frivole clip pendant too


----------



## jenaps

valnsw said:


> Are the earrings in small or mini size? I was told the earrings would be in mini size.


Both!

Pink Gold Frivole Between the Finger Ring $21,600
Mini Pink Gold Frivole Studs $6,700
Mini Pink Gold Frivole Pendant $4,100
Mini Pink Gold Frivole Bracelet $3,850
Small Pink Gold Frivole Earrings $15,700
Small Pink Gold Frivole Pendant $8,950


----------



## Frivole88

does anyone know if VCA's pink gold will fade or turn into yellow gold over time just like Cartier? TIA


----------



## oranGetRee

I’m so happy to see the pink gold frivoles! Finally something with VCA feel than the little lady bugs (no offence to those who love them).

 
Thanks for sharing the pics and prices!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Since VCA is releasing small RG pavé Frivole, does that mean that the pink sapphire was truly limited production? Does anyone know? Also, I’m overjoyed with all of these RG additions as it’s really the only metal I’ve been wearing lately. So, I’ve been holding off on buying anything unless it’s in RG. Now I  really need RG Guilloché to happen!


----------



## sosauce

Keeping my white gold with my white gold. Today, I’m wearing the 2020 holiday guilloche Alhambra pendant with my vintage Edwardian quatrefoil enamel brooch. I think they pair so nicely.

I’ve always loved quatrefoil designs. So architectural. Well, I guess that’s why it’s called Alhambra.


----------



## shere3n02

MyDogTink said:


> Hi. I'm wearing the two motif earrings now. My ear piercing is also high which is problematic. In addition, I have one chunky ear lobe. I recently purchased the small frivole in YG. Because of the location of the clip and the tension on the chunky earlobe, I felt like the earrings were strangling my earlobe and like you, my ear was jammed into the clip.  They are doing two things: loosening the tension of the post and moving the post up (that earring has two locations the post can sit in).
> 
> Since you have a high piercing, can they move the post up?
> 
> I think the both pairs look good on you. I've come to terms that the two motif don't sit perfectly centered on me.



Thanks babe for sharing your experience! Yes whenever I try on the Vintage earrings, I’d request for the post to be on the first one - helps a wheee bit! I love the 2 & 3 motif earrings and might just make do


----------



## shere3n02

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I think both pairs look great on you!  You have lovely earlobes!  I am the opposite, I have small earlobes, so big earrings don't quite work for me in many ways, and I can't wear dangling earrings. Bummer. So no... your earlobes look fine!
> 
> I think if you add a longer post, unless you have thick earlobes, it may be too long in the back.  Have a your significant other/friend take a photo of the back of your earrings and see how far the post sticks out. I asked my husband to do that, and mine were fine as the post still went past the omega clip.  I did not need a longer post which I was totally convinced I did, but the photo proved me wrong.  On loosening... I would only do it if after wearing them for a day and if they hurt your ears. I think if you loosen them too much, they will droop.  So wear them for a whole day and see if they hurt.  Visually, I think they look great on you and only you will stare at the exact positioning of how they lay on your earlobe.  Everyone else will see the dangles and be mesmerized.
> 
> I like both on you.. the two motif is a bit more casual.  The oynx in the 3 motif makes those earrings really pop.  You can't go wrong with either!  If you can both, I vote yes as they are very different.  If you can only get one, and assuming your everyday look is dangling earrings, I would get the 3 motif... those really pop on you!



thanks so much for sharing your thoughts! You made so many good points I didn’t even think of! Especially the part where no one would really even notice if the motif is centered or not. I love this enabling community!!


----------



## shere3n02

Notorious Pink said:


> ok...I love both earrings on you....however, if you are totally OCD, well, honestly the earrings are not centered on you.
> 
> However however, I would not have noticed that if I wasn’t looking - it’s not obvious. They don’t look weird, just not centered, which isn’t unusual. I agree it’s easy enough to move the posts to the other hole (they could probably even do that before you purchase them so you can see how it will look) and that might work better. Unless your ear is really uncomfortable,I don’t know if you need longer posts.



you’re absolutely right! I went to try them on again this weekend and the post does still stick out at the back of the clip when I have them on so that won’t do much for me! I’m a tad OCD but I think for VCA I’ll compromise lol


----------



## Notorious Pink

shere3n02 said:


> you’re absolutely right! I went to try them on again this weekend and the post does still stick out at the back of the clip when I have them on so that won’t do much for me! I’m a tad OCD but I think for VCA I’ll compromise lol


Lol we all do!


----------



## 880

caelumxcv said:


> Going for my second VCA piece in less than 6 months because I’m obsessed with my sweet carnelian necklace and how dainty it is, but torn on which stone better suits me between the 5 motif agate or malachite —any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995366


Blue!


----------



## loveforbeauty

Hello beauties, I’m looking to get the Magic Alhambra gold ring with grey MOP. I asked my SA about it and there aren’t any available at the moment. I’ve never seen it  in person and was wondering if any of you had it by chance; Would love to see mod shots of it. I think I’m desperate enough to special order it, but just a bit concerned it may not look good on my skin tone (may blend too much). Do you know if special orders are returnable/ exchangeable?


----------



## RA_gucci

Hi guys I want to buy my second piece of VCA for graduation in June and I’m trying to decide which vintage Alhambra single necklace to go for, I really love the tigers eye because it’s so unique but the guilloche is also screaming my name and then there the gmop which I originally wanted until I check out the other two! Can some please tell me what the maintenance is like if you have any of these three? I’m a olive medium skin tone.


----------



## Notorious Pink

RA_gucci said:


> Hi guys I want to buy my second piece of VCA for graduation in June and I’m trying to decide which vintage Alhambra single necklace to go for, I really love the tigers eye because it’s so unique but the guilloche is also screaming my name and then there the gmop which I originally wanted until I check out the other two! Can some please tell me what the maintenance is like if you have any of these three? I’m a olive medium skin tone.



Ok, first be aware that I don't have any of these.

However, my first VCA piece was a mop single motif pendant and I found it extremely easy to wear and care for - goes with everything and does not seem to show dirt and smudges as other stones may. Official care is that you don't get it wet (and by that I mean don't wear it to swim or shower). Guilloche tends to be delicate with regards to scratching, but unless you're layering necklaces it's not really going to hit anything (just maybe be careful if you're zipping up a jacket). I have no experience at all with Tiger's Eye; on the right person it is just stunning and will go with everything; for most of us, the use is a little more limited compared to your other two options. JMO.


----------



## CATEYES

amywong1 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am looking to add this vintage alhambra bracelet to my collection as an everyday piece.
> 
> As the motifs are textured, has anyone experience dirt getting trapped or any dullness happening because it might be hard to clean etc?
> 
> View attachment 4984519


I had this in a 10 motif and wore with lotion on my neck/chest, perfume, etc. never ever looked dirty, opposite of my onyx that looks dirty very quickly. You have to examine it for see any dirt-it’s a wonderful piece and is just stunning!


----------



## CATEYES

Careykids said:


> Hi I would love some help styling my VCA Vintage Alhambra earrings. I wear MOP or malachite daily although I probably wear the malachite 70% of the time,I just think it looks better on my skin. I want to get a VCA necklace but I’m not sure what to pick. Do I get a solid yellow gold so that I can wear it with both or just stick to the malachite? Maybe both? Please share any inspiration pics or stack ideas. I wear a YG love bracelet and rose gold jus in clous daily if that helps! Busy mom not much time to change jewelry.


Solid gold pendant would look amazing paired without being too matchy matchy. Plus it would match both sets of earrings you own. Love the malachite on you-making me want a pair very bad seeing your photo!


----------



## CATEYES

caelumxcv said:


> Going for my second VCA piece in less than 6 months because I’m obsessed with my sweet carnelian necklace and how dainty it is, but torn on which stone better suits me between the 5 motif agate or malachite —any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995366


Both look amazing on your skin tone!  but I agree, the blue agate would be less worrisome for a bracelet that’s exposed to more hitting, hand washing, etc. Post what you get plz!!


----------



## Mali_




----------



## cjwls

Has anyone ever had their online order cancelled?! I ordered the turquoise sweet earrings and just got a notice that it was canceled and is no longer in stock. I’m so bummed! Any tips??


----------



## Mali_

I am so glad I waited. After 3 years of begging.... Finally!! And I’ll add yet another 20M to my list to go with the earrings!


jenaps said:


> Here’s pics
> View attachment 4995886
> View attachment 4995887


----------



## RA_gucci

Notorious Pink said:


> Ok, first be aware that I don't have any of these.
> 
> However, my first VCA piece was a mop single motif pendant and I found it extremely easy to wear and care for - goes with everything and does not seem to show dirt and smudges as other stones may. Official care is that you don't get it wet (and by that I mean don't wear it to swim or shower). Guilloche tends to be delicate with regards to scratching, but unless you're layering necklaces it's not really going to hit anything (just maybe be careful if you're zipping up a jacket). I have no experience at all with Tiger's Eye; on the right person it is just stunning and will go with everything; for most of us, the use is a little more limited compared to your other two options. JMO.


Thank you! I have the sweet MOP butterfly bracelet so I have some experience with it, this is helpful, I was planning on layering so not 100% sure about the guilloche now


----------



## cjwls

Just got my first turquoise piece in and I’m in love!


----------



## DS2006

Seeing people posting Magic onyx earrings always reminds me that I find it so frustrating that VCA will have partial sets in a certain metal and stone, but not all. For example, I prefer onyx and white MOP in white gold. I can get the bracelets, one long and one short Magic pendant, a 10 and 20 motif in MOP, but no Magic earrings in either one. I really prefer Magic earrings over vintage other than my pave pair. I guess I should post this in the Dear VCA thread, but this is one thing that I find so strange, especially since there are some other Magic pieces in wg.


----------



## RA_gucci

Does anyone have the tiger’s eye single pendant? I’d like to see some pics of it


----------



## TankerToad

DS2006 said:


> Seeing people posting Magic onyx earrings always reminds me that I find it so frustrating that VCA will have partial sets in a certain metal and stone, but not all. For example, I prefer onyx and white MOP in white gold. I can get the bracelets, one long and one short Magic pendant, a 10 and 20 motif in MOP, but no Magic earrings in either one. I really prefer Magic earrings over vintage other than my pave pair. I guess I should post this in the Dear VCA thread, but this is one thing that I find so strange, especially since there are some other Magic pieces in wg.


Totally agree as I have the same set but added a SO 3 motif - a single motif Magic would be ideal for day/work wear.


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,

I have the Malachite magic pendant. Do I get the vintage or Magic malachite earrings to go with it? I love the magic size earrings but wondering if it would be too much with magic pendant. Thanks!


----------



## DS2006

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the Malachite magic pendant. Do I get the vintage or Magic malachite earrings to go with it? I love the magic size earrings but wondering if it would be too much with magic pendant. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5004310


I think if you wear it long, the Magic earrings wouldn't be too much. But if you more often wear it doubled, Magic earrings might be a little much. I don't have that combination, but I have tried them on.


----------



## nycmamaofone

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the Malachite magic pendant. Do I get the vintage or Magic malachite earrings to go with it? I love the magic size earrings but wondering if it would be too much with magic pendant. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5004310


I think the Vintage would look better in my opinion.


----------



## Notorious Pink

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the Malachite magic pendant. Do I get the vintage or Magic malachite earrings to go with it? I love the magic size earrings but wondering if it would be too much with magic pendant. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5004310



Most people will probably say vintage, but I'm a more-is-more kinda gal so I'm saying either...and as I type this I am wearing my Magic earrings with my Magic pendant.


----------



## Violet Bleu

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the Malachite magic pendant. Do I get the vintage or Magic malachite earrings to go with it? I love the magic size earrings but wondering if it would be too much with magic pendant. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5004310


Go for the Magic!


----------



## HADASSA

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the Malachite magic pendant. Do I get the vintage or Magic malachite earrings to go with it? I love the magic size earrings but wondering if it would be too much with magic pendant. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5004310


I once purchased the Vintage Malachite earrings - they got lost with my dark hair and returned them.

I don't like matchy but complementary and I would have said VINTAGE but if you must have a set, this is one time I would say go for the MAGIC. Otherwise, your Pave Frivole Earrings in YG would work just fine


----------



## winks

uugh there is a tight knot in my necklace.. oil and needles didnt help. any other ideas?


----------



## BigAkoya

winks said:


> uugh there is a tight knot in my necklace.. oil and needles didnt help. any other ideas?


Lay it flat, get two pins/needles small enough to go inside a loop, use one pin for each hand, start detangling, like a surgeon.  go slow to see what loops cause the knot to tighten up or loosen up.   be patient.  keep using your pins to loosen it while it's on a flat surface until you can break it loose (don't pick up the necklace until you are 100% sure). the secret is to lay your necklace flat, no weight pulling on it. 

hope that works.  good luck!


----------



## winks

BigAkoya said:


> Lay it flat, get two pins/needles small enough to go inside a loop, use one pin for each hand, start detangling, like a surgeon.  go slow to see what loops cause the knot to tighten up or loosen up.   be patient.  keep using your pins to loosen it while it's on a flat surface until you can break it loose (don't pick up the necklace until you are 100% sure). the secret is to lay your necklace flat, no weight pulling on it.
> 
> hope that works.  good luck!



thank you so much. tried it for over 90' before but laying out the necklace flat did the trick after 15min!! thank you thank you!!


----------



## BigAkoya

There is a lot of love here for Frivole.  I think it is my favorite VCA collection.  I just wished they made a long necklace.  I keep going to the website looking to create a matching set of 3 pieces in WG pave (wishing as if magically more pieces will appear in WG pave if I keep checking the website  )

I'm looking at maybe the Very Large Size long necklace which is really the only option.  Since I can't get to a store yet, I found this page on the different Frivole flower sizes (I am hoping the Very Large size is really jumbo looking and pops).  Notice how the height and width are not the same.  Interesting... I would have thought they would have made each petal the same and divided by three (like even slices of pizza).

Anyway, I wanted to share this link in case others might find it helpful... the more I look, the more I fall in love with Frivole:   van-cleef-arpels-motif-size-guide-frivole-en.pdf


----------



## mfa777

Does anyone know if the trace chain is the same as Vintage Alhambra one motif necklace chain? I want to wear them together to achieve double wrap necklace look, like magic pendant ...


----------



## couturequeen

DS2006 said:


> I think if you wear it long, the Magic earrings wouldn't be too much. But if you more often wear it doubled, Magic earrings might be a little much. I don't have that combination, but I have tried them on.


.


innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the Malachite magic pendant. Do I get the vintage or Magic malachite earrings to go with it? I love the magic size earrings but wondering if it would be too much with magic pendant. Thanks!



I’d do couleurs. Vintage as a second choice. I also love Frivole in YG.


----------



## simurgh

i love frivole too! Just in case you’re making decisions on the measurements I think the l and w are not comparable, as one measures petal point to petal point and one petal edge to the imaginary line between 2 petals ...



BigAkoya said:


> There is a lot of love here for Frivole.  I think it is my favorite VCA collection.  I just wished they made a long necklace.  I keep going to the website looking to create a matching set of 3 pieces in WG pave (wishing as if magically more pieces will appear in WG pave if I keep checking the website  )
> 
> I'm looking at maybe the Very Large Size long necklace which is really the only option.  Since I can't get to a store yet, I found this page on the different Frivole flower sizes (I am hoping the Very Large size is really jumbo looking and pops).  Notice how the height and width are not the same.  Interesting... I would have thought they would have made each petal the same and divided by three (like even slices of pizza).
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to share this link in case others might find it helpful... the more I look, the more I fall in love with Frivole:   van-cleef-arpels-motif-size-guide-frivole-en.pdf


----------



## innerpeace85

DS2006 said:


> I think if you wear it long, the Magic earrings wouldn't be too much. But if you more often wear it doubled, Magic earrings might be a little much. I don't have that combination, but I have tried them on.





nycmamaofone said:


> I think the Vintage would look better in my opinion.





Notorious Pink said:


> Most people will probably say vintage, but I'm a more-is-more kinda gal so I'm saying either...and as I type this I am wearing my Magic earrings with my Magic pendant.





Violet Bleu said:


> Go for the Magic!





HADASSA said:


> I once purchased the Vintage Malachite earrings - they got lost with my dark hair and returned them.
> 
> I don't like matchy but complementary and I would have said VINTAGE but if you must have a set, this is one time I would say go for the MAGIC. Otherwise, your Pave Frivole Earrings in YG would work just fine



Thanks for the replies!
I am planning to go for the Magic! Like @HADASSA said I do have Frivole earrings to wear with Malachite pendant if I don’t want to wear it as a set.


----------



## spykitty

cjwls said:


> Just got my first turquoise piece in and I’m in love!



STUNNING! Are these the WG? I'm searching for YG but thinking that is never going to happen at a reasonable price.


----------



## RA_gucci

Anyone with guilloche, how has the shine kept up after wear and if it gets scratched easily?


----------



## ThisVNchick

Has anyone tried mixing VCA with Bvlgari, specifically, the Perlee clover with the serpenti viper pave bracelet? Any thoughts?


----------



## floridamama

RA_gucci said:


> Anyone with guilloche, how has the shine kept up after wear and if it gets scratched easily?


So I just bought this bracelet- my sales associate says it does scratch if worn with other bracelets, if worn alone it keeps it’s shine. I personally love stacks and am ok if it scratches


----------



## Notorious Pink

ThisVNchick said:


> Has anyone tried mixing VCA with Bvlgari, specifically, the Perlee clover with the serpenti viper pave bracelet? Any thoughts?


I'm not sure which bracelet that is, but I've been working on my eventual stack and it includes both the Perlee clover (which I have) and Bulgari (on my list):






ETA: In my stack I wouldn't wear the two right next to each other, and will probably add the WG Pasquale Bruni Flower bangle I have here.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Notorious Pink said:


> I'm not sure which bracelet that is, but I've been working on my eventual stack and it includes both the Perlee clover (which I have) and Bulgari (on my list):
> 
> View attachment 5007337
> 
> 
> View attachment 5007338
> 
> ETA: In my stack I wouldn't wear the two right next to each other, and will probably add the WG Pasquale Bruni Flower bangle I have here.



thank you for this NP! It is the exact bracelet in this photo! I’ve seen tons of clovers stacked with the single row pave perlee but wanted to see if something else (non VCA) would complement as well.


----------



## 911snowball

The perlee clover is gorgeous with the Bulgari. I have personally tried this combination  on together. Because I have both the rg and wg clover, I am torn between which metal to buy.  I have decided I am going to wait until I see the new narrower clover that mysteriously appeared then disappeared on the VCA website recently and make some decisions on stacking choices. The Bulgari is a stunner on.


----------



## VCALoverNY

Notorious Pink said:


> Most people will probably say vintage, but I'm a more-is-more kinda gal so I'm saying either...and as I type this I am wearing my Magic earrings with my Magic pendant.



Co-sign. More is more. Also, if you ever want to wear them separately, the magic earrings make a statement.


----------



## Notorious Pink

VCALoverNY said:


> Co-sign. More is more. Also, if you ever want to wear them separately, the magic earrings make a statement.


----------



## Notorious Pink

ThisVNchick said:


> thank you for this NP! It is the exact bracelet in this photo! I’ve seen tons of clovers stacked with the single row pave perlee but wanted to see if something else (non VCA) would complement as well.


Yay! Glad to help!


----------



## Coco.lover

Anyone has the Blue agate Magic Alhambra pendent? Thinking about eventually adding it to my collection, my boutique didnt have it this past weekend. Just got my first piece a bracelet in January and since then I just want more. Would love see some pictures.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Coco.lover said:


> Anyone has the Blue agate Magic Alhambra pendent? Thinking about eventually adding it to my collection, my boutique didnt have it this past weekend. Just got my first piece a bracelet in January and since then I just want more. Would love see some pictures.


I have this one from the Chicago boutique from awhile back. I keep it as a reference for when I’m ready to pull the trigger on a magic BA pendant


----------



## Coco.lover

I love it. Hoping my bouquet gets it soon, so I can  try it on and decide. 


ThisVNchick said:


> I have this one from the Chicago boutique from awhile back. I keep it as a reference for when I’m ready to pull the trigger on a magic BA pendant
> 
> View attachment 5016911


----------



## ThisVNchick

Coco.lover said:


> I love it. Hoping my bouquet gets it soon, so I can  try it on and decide.


The coloring on that one is amazing which is was I saved it. Unfortunately, during that time I had just gotten a 20 and could not justify another purchase. Now I am kicking myself because I’ve recently started looking again and have not seen a single BA magic with that darker shade of blue!!!


----------



## fluffywings21

Hi everyone....just wanted to ask if anyone has seen this light shade of blue agate in any boutiques? 

This pic is courtesy of youtuber, Maria Draganova . I saw this on her channel.

I contacted my SA  who said she has never seen this light shade of blue agate come into my local boutique before.

Wanted to get everyone's opinion on it and if you have seen this shade before?

I really like it!


----------



## MyHjourney

fluffywings21 said:


> Hi everyone....just wanted to ask if anyone has seen this light shade of blue agate in any boutiques?
> 
> This pic is courtesy of youtuber, Maria Draganova . I saw this on her channel.
> 
> I contacted my SA  who said she has never seen this light shade of blue agate come into my local boutique before.
> 
> Wanted to get everyone's opinion on it and if you have seen this shade before?
> 
> I really like it!


Never seen agate so light before!


----------



## nicole0612

fluffywings21 said:


> Hi everyone....just wanted to ask if anyone has seen this light shade of blue agate in any boutiques?
> 
> This pic is courtesy of youtuber, Maria Draganova . I saw this on her channel.
> 
> I contacted my SA  who said she has never seen this light shade of blue agate come into my local boutique before.
> 
> Wanted to get everyone's opinion on it and if you have seen this shade before?
> 
> I really like it!


Agate definitely looks lighter when the sun shines through it. I actually prefer darker shades so this is a stumbling block for me. I think that photo may also have a soft filter on it though.


----------



## TankerToad

No more black packaging from the NYC VCA flagship
I guess it’s the end of an era 
A bit nostalgic about that


----------



## HADASSA

TankerToad said:


> No more black packaging from the NYC VCA flagship
> I guess it’s the end of an era
> A bit nostalgic about that


So sad...why did it stop @TankerToad ?


----------



## TankerToad

HADASSA said:


> So sad...why did it stop @TankerToad ?


Im not sure exactly when, but my last purchase which was made near the end of 2020 but I just took delivery of this week, was in white VCA packaging. I assumed that perhaps they were just out of the black NYC boxes - but my SA said that no- there would only be white boxes now. 
Perhaps the start of 2021?
I can ask.


----------



## HADASSA

TankerToad said:


> Im not sure exactly when, but my last purchase which was made near the end of 2020 but I just took delivery of this week, was in white VCA packaging. I assumed that perhaps they were just out of the black NYC boxes - but my SA said that no- there would only be white boxes now.
> Perhaps the start of 2021?
> I can ask.


Maybe it's just "NO FRILLS" going forward...and it will make sense to make use of existing packaging...


----------



## TankerToad

HADASSA said:


> Maybe it's just "NO FRILLS" going forward...and it will make sense to make use of existing packaging...


Yes, you may be right. But I have to admit I loved the black NYC packaging. It’s a little thing, I know, but it was part of the mystique of the flagship NYC store. Those special details were impressive and added a pinch of VCA NYC magic. 
Sad to see it go.


----------



## HADASSA

TankerToad said:


> Yes, you may be right. But I have to admit I loved the black NYC packaging. It’s a little thing, I know, but it was part of the mystique of the flagship NYC store. Those special details were impressive and added a pinch of VCA NYC magic.
> Sad to see it go.


I understand perfectly well what you mean about the *"pinch of VCA NYC magic." *


----------



## Aimee3

Oh you are talking about the black satiny outer box?  The inner jewelry box is still pale green?


----------



## nicole0612

Aimee3 said:


> Oh you are talking about the black satiny outer box?  The inner jewelry box is still pale green?


I think this difference in packaging, the inner boxes are always green for me:


----------



## monsterabby05

Hi there, I purchased sweet alhambra mop in both the necklace and bracelet but I'm really into the turquoise/wg combo as well. Is it better to get A) the butterfly bracelet and necklace plus the sweet alhambra earstuds, B) either a butterfly bracelet or the necklace and sweet alhambra earstuds or C) just get them all butterfly? Thank you!


----------



## DS2006

TankerToad said:


> Im not sure exactly when, but my last purchase which was made near the end of 2020 but I just took delivery of this week, was in white VCA packaging. I assumed that perhaps they were just out of the black NYC boxes - but my SA said that no- there would only be white boxes now.
> Perhaps the start of 2021?
> I can ask.



I got an item in November and was surprised when it came in the white box because it was my first purchase from the NYC flagship. It is a funny thing to care about, but I really wanted the black box!!! I assumed they were just out because of the massive sales before the price increase!


----------



## Catkillian

Got an invite for the new Lucky Spring launch. The new line looks cute, but a little too sweet for me. Curious what others think.


----------



## Catkillian

On another note, I kind of like having one extra motif hanging on my guilloche bracelet. Does this look weird to you all? Should I have it shortened?


----------



## DS2006

Catkillian said:


> On another note, I kind of like having one extra motif hanging on my guilloche bracelet. Does this look weird to you all? Should I have it shortened?



I'd definitely have it shortened. The dangling motif is in more danger of being scratched or damaged.


----------



## tulipfield

Catkillian said:


> Got an invite for the new Lucky Spring launch. The new line looks cute, but a little too sweet for me. Curious what others think.



I think the price points are too high for that kind of aesthetic.  It looks fitting for a teenager or very young woman, but I can't see someone at that age wearing jewelry that expensive.


----------



## floridamama

Catkillian said:


> Got an invite for the new Lucky Spring launch. The new line looks cute, but a little too sweet for me. Curious what others think.


Honestly, my teenager would not even be interested in this!


----------



## TankerToad

DS2006 said:


> I got an item in November and was surprised when it came in the white box because it was my first purchase from the NYC flagship. It is a funny thing to care about, but I really wanted the black box!!! I assumed they were just out because of the massive sales before the price increase!


That was my first thought, too, that they had just run out of them - but alas, it appears to be the end of an era.
I don’t blame you at all for wanting the NYC black box. Details are important.


----------



## Aimee3

They still had those black boxes in December.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Catkillian said:


> On another note, I kind of like having one extra motif hanging on my guilloche bracelet. Does this look weird to you all? Should I have it shortened?


Yes! I tried to dangle a motif for my bracelet and actually caught it on something and almost broke it and damaged it. Even though I didn’t want to part with it and thought the dangling motif was kind of cute, it’s now in the process of being shortened for its own safety.


----------



## TankerToad

Aimee3 said:


> They still had those black boxes in December.


Hope you got one!


----------



## Aimee3

I did but I didn’t realized it was considered “special” lol.  That is where I always shop.


----------



## pigleto972001

Hey guys ! I just got my SO ... the white gold bracelet. I am told it’s now available for anyone to order ! (If anyone wants my SA info pm me ). Pic w my other two . Of note it is at SO pricing.
PS it is from flagship and I got the white box. Inside was green but the very inside was black.


----------



## sammix3

pigleto972001 said:


> Hey guys ! I just got my SO ... the white gold bracelet. I am told it’s now available for anyone to order ! (If anyone wants my SA info pm me ). Pic w my other two . Of note it is at SO pricing.
> PS it is from flagship and I got the white box. Inside was green but the very inside was black.
> View attachment 5027147


Beautiful!  How long did it take for your SO to arrive?


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Hey guys ! I just got my SO ... the white gold bracelet. I am told it’s now available for anyone to order ! (If anyone wants my SA info pm me ). Pic w my other two . Of note it is at SO pricing.
> PS it is from flagship and I got the white box. Inside was green but the very inside was black.
> View attachment 5027147


Congratulations! I’m so happy it finally arrived. What a glorious stack.


----------



## pigleto972001

sammix3 said:


> Beautiful!  How long did it take for your SO to arrive?


Thanks ! 9 months !
I am guessing lockdown prolonged the wait.


----------



## sammix3

pigleto972001 said:


> Thanks ! 9 months !
> I am guessing lockdown prolonged the wait.


you’re so patient!  I prepaid for a bracelet at NM and it’s been 3 months.  The wait is killing me haha


----------



## hab818

Hi everyone! Long time lurker and admirer of everyone’s beautiful jewelry. Thank you for feeding my obsession with this brand  

I did a search and not much came up. Hope this isn’t a repeat question.
Looking to make my first VCA purchase. Saw the new lucky collection, fell in love with the plum blossom earrings. I tried reaching out to my closest VCA boutique which is in Atlanta NM and they were really quite rude to me over the phone.
I turned to VCA online and a really friendly ambassador got back to me. My questions:

1. I’m looking to build my VCA collection in the long run. Better to work and build a relationship with an SA or does it not really matter? Can you even build a relationship with an ambassador online?
2. If I purchase earrings online and the posts need to be altered can that still be done? How would that work- would I need to bring it in to my nearest VCA boutique?

Thanks very kindly in advance for helping this rookie out!


----------



## BigAkoya

Catkillian said:


> On another note, I kind of like having one extra motif hanging on my guilloche bracelet. Does this look weird to you all? Should I have it shortened?


Yes.. shorten it.  It looks like it's too big (which it is it) and then cheapens the look of your gorgeous bracelet.  The dangle is definitely not a charm as you can see the extra loop hanging.  Similar to rolling up pants that are too long.. just hem them.

So yes... shorten to make it fit you.  Jewelry is like clothing... it needs to fit correctly which is why VCA allows alterations.  Jewelry lengths are not one size fits all.


----------



## etoile de mer

hab818 said:


> Hi everyone! Long time lurker and admirer of everyone’s beautiful jewelry. Thank you for feeding my obsession with this brand
> 
> I did a search and not much came up. Hope this isn’t a repeat question.
> Looking to make my first VCA purchase. Saw the new lucky collection, fell in love with the plum blossom earrings. I tried reaching out to my closest VCA boutique which is in Atlanta NM and they were really quite rude to me over the phone.
> I turned to VCA online and a really friendly ambassador got back to me. My questions:
> 
> 1. I’m looking to build my VCA collection in the long run. Better to work and build a relationship with an SA or does it not really matter? Can you even build a relationship with an ambassador online?
> 2. If I purchase earrings online and the posts need to be altered can that still be done? How would that work- would I need to bring it in to my nearest VCA boutique?
> 
> Thanks very kindly in advance for helping this rookie out!



Hello  I'm just starting my journey with VCA, too. I've had several conversations with an online sales associate. She was so welcoming, friendly, and very helpful! I've inquired regarding your earring post question (as I had the same concern). She said that if ordered online, and I realized the posts needed alteration upon receipt, they would send me a prepaid shipping label. The earrings would be sent to the appropriate VCA location for service, and then would be shipped back to me. Hope that helps!


----------



## Santal90

Hi everyone! Long time follower here and happy to finally join the VCA club. I recently purchased my first vintage Alhambra bracelet in grey mother of pearl and pavé. I’ve had it shortened by a lot as my wrists are around 13cm and just picked it up today. I wasn’t given the removed links - is this a mistake on their part? I assumed I would have been given them in case I ever want to adjust it again in the future. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Candy_landy

Santal90 said:


> Hi everyone! Long time follower here and happy to finally join the VCA club. I recently purchased my first vintage Alhambra bracelet in grey mother of pearl and pavé. I’ve had it shortened by a lot as my wrists are around 13cm and just picked it up today. I wasn’t given the removed links - is this a mistake on their part? I assumed I would have been given them in case I ever want to adjust it again in the future. Thanks everyone!


I always get this links back together with the bracelet, so I think you should ask them about it


----------



## Santal90

Candy_landy said:


> I always get this links back together with the bracelet, so I think you should ask them about it


Thanks! Will ask them about it!


----------



## Aimee3

Santal90 said:


> Hi everyone! Long time follower here and happy to finally join the VCA club. I recently purchased my first vintage Alhambra bracelet in grey mother of pearl and pavé. I’ve had it shortened by a lot as my wrists are around 13cm and just picked it up today. I wasn’t given the removed links - is this a mistake on their part? I assumed I would have been given them in case I ever want to adjust it again in the future. Thanks everyone!


Did you thoroughly check the box or jewelry pouch they gave you back with the bracelet?  The extra links might be tucked in there?


----------



## dbcelly

Santal90 said:


> Hi everyone! Long time follower here and happy to finally join the VCA club. I recently purchased my first vintage Alhambra bracelet in grey mother of pearl and pavé. I’ve had it shortened by a lot as my wrists are around 13cm and just picked it up today. I wasn’t given the removed links - is this a mistake on their part? I assumed I would have been given them in case I ever want to adjust it again in the future. Thanks everyone!


Congrats on your bracelet!  Any chance you can share pictures?  I'm interested in seeing how the bracelet looks after it's shortened.  I also have small wrists!


----------



## cafecreme15

So I’ve been thinking about the different 2 motif styles and I tried these today. I LOVE them. I initially didn’t want WMOP because I didn’t want to be matchy matchy with my bracelet. But feel like earrings and bracelet are far enough apart on the body where it may not come across as such, plus I stack the bracelet with other non-VCA pieces. What do you all think?


----------



## Aimee3

cafecreme15 said:


> So I’ve been thinking about the different 2 motif styles and I tried these today. I LOVE them. I initially didn’t want WMOP because I didn’t want to be matchy matchy with my bracelet. But feel like earrings and bracelet are far enough apart on the body where it may not come across as such, plus I stack the bracelet with other non-VCA pieces. What do you all think?


I agree.  Ears and wrists are far enough away from each other that it shouldn’t look too matchy esp if you are wearing other bracelets too.  Did you try the 2 motifs earrings in other materials?  They look great on you!


----------



## cafecreme15

Aimee3 said:


> I agree.  Ears and wrists are far enough away from each other that it shouldn’t look too matchy esp if you are wearing other bracelets too.  Did you try the 2 motifs earrings in other materials?  They look great on you!


Thank you! I’ve tried the ones in rose gold with pave/GMOP but rose gold is not for me. I think I’d want more of a neutral color for these so only other one I’d try is probably onyx. Would have to go back to see if they have those! Was thinking of doing SO for all hammered gold, but not sure those would stand out enough to be worth the SO premium for me.


----------



## couturequeen

cafecreme15 said:


> So I’ve been thinking about the different 2 motif styles and I tried these today. I LOVE them. I initially didn’t want WMOP because I didn’t want to be matchy matchy with my bracelet. But feel like earrings and bracelet are far enough apart on the body where it may not come across as such, plus I stack the bracelet with other non-VCA pieces. What do you all think?


I also agree that they are far enough apart.


----------



## Aimee3

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you! I’ve tried the ones in rose gold with pave/GMOP but rose gold is not for me. I think I’d want more of a neutral color for these so only other one I’d try is probably onyx. Would have to go back to see if they have those! Was thinking of doing SO for all hammered gold, but not sure those would stand out enough to be worth the SO premium for me.


You’d have to try dangling a bracelet to ressemble the earrings in yellow gold to see if they show up against your blonde hair!


----------



## EpiFanatic

hab818 said:


> Hi everyone! Long time lurker and admirer of everyone’s beautiful jewelry. Thank you for feeding my obsession with this brand
> 
> I did a search and not much came up. Hope this isn’t a repeat question.
> Looking to make my first VCA purchase. Saw the new lucky collection, fell in love with the plum blossom earrings. I tried reaching out to my closest VCA boutique which is in Atlanta NM and they were really quite rude to me over the phone.
> I turned to VCA online and a really friendly ambassador got back to me. My questions:
> 
> 1. I’m looking to build my VCA collection in the long run. Better to work and build a relationship with an SA or does it not really matter? Can you even build a relationship with an ambassador online?
> 2. If I purchase earrings online and the posts need to be altered can that still be done? How would that work- would I need to bring it in to my nearest VCA boutique?
> 
> Thanks very kindly in advance for helping this rookie out!


I have always bought in person but made my first online purchase recently, that turned out super easy.  I was very pleased with the service I received.  With that said, certainly having a relationship with a boutique is helpful.  My SA has found some hard to find items, and I am able to get repairs taken care of without issue.  I'm sorry the VCA boutique was not helpful to you.  I suggest that you ask for the name and contact info of a SA from the members here and you can contact that SA directly.  It's often helpful to have a name to refer them.  You can DM me and I can share the name and contact info for my SA if you like. 

I asked the question about repairs/changes for online purchases, and they told me they could send me the return shipping label.  It goes to Texas (US purchase) and they ship to NYC where they do the work.  So yes, repairs are all available for online purchases.

One other thing, I do use my SA as a consultant too.  As I'm slowly building my collection, I ask her opinion on my future purchases, and she will help me plan out stuff, or make suggestions as to which pieces would work given my preferences.  It helps me.


----------



## BigAkoya

cafecreme15 said:


> So I’ve been thinking about the different 2 motif styles and I tried these today. I LOVE them. I initially didn’t want WMOP because I didn’t want to be matchy matchy with my bracelet. But feel like earrings and bracelet are far enough apart on the body where it may not come across as such, plus I stack the bracelet with other non-VCA pieces. What do you all think?


Hi!  They look great on you, and I think matchy matchy is great.  It adds a nice touch to an outfit, especially a casual one, and makes one look put together.  I am all for matchy matchy!  I vote yes.... get it!


----------



## HADASSA

hab818 said:


> Hi everyone! Long time lurker and admirer of everyone’s beautiful jewelry. Thank you for feeding my obsession with this brand
> 
> I did a search and not much came up. Hope this isn’t a repeat question.
> Looking to make my first VCA purchase. Saw the new lucky collection, fell in love with the plum blossom earrings. I tried reaching out to my closest VCA boutique which is in Atlanta NM and they were really quite rude to me over the phone.
> I turned to VCA online and a really friendly ambassador got back to me. My questions:
> 
> 1. I’m looking to build my VCA collection in the long run. Better to work and build a relationship with an SA or does it not really matter? Can you even build a relationship with an ambassador online?
> 2. If I purchase earrings online and the posts need to be altered can that still be done? How would that work- would I need to bring it in to my nearest VCA boutique?
> 
> Thanks very kindly in advance for helping this rookie out!


@hab818, I am so sorry to hear about the rude treatment you got at NM Atlanta. I have been dealing with the DESIGNATED SALES ASSOCIATE for VCA there for the past 7 years and have nothing but great things to say about him. He came recommended by @PennyD2911, who has known him for way longer than that.

I have reached out to him, because bad treatment from one SA shouldn't deny you great treatment from another and it is after all your "HOME" store. I will PM you his info and have him restore your faith in the VCA boutique.


----------



## HADASSA

@hab818, I just PM'ed you his info.


----------



## cafecreme15

Aimee3 said:


> You’d have to try dangling a bracelet to ressemble the earrings in yellow gold to see if they show up against your blonde hair!


Hadn’t thought of that - great idea!


BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  They look great on you, and I think matchy matchy is great.  It adds a nice touch to an outfit, especially a casual one, and makes one look put together.  I am all for matchy matchy!  I vote yes.... get it!


Thank you!


----------



## innerpeace85

@hab818 Sorry you had bad experience at NM Atlanta. Our local VCA NM boutique closed last year and since then I have been working with NM SA in Atlanta recommended by @HADASSA . He is amazing, patient and despite the low inventory, he has been able to get me pieces I want. Feel free to PM me for his contact.


----------



## 880

hab818 said:


> Hi everyone! Long time lurker and admirer of everyone’s beautiful jewelry. Thank you for feeding my obsession with this brand
> 
> I did a search and not much came up. Hope this isn’t a repeat question.
> Looking to make my first VCA purchase. Saw the new lucky collection, fell in love with the plum blossom earrings. I tried reaching out to my closest VCA boutique which is in Atlanta NM and they were really quite rude to me over the phone.
> I turned to VCA online and a really friendly ambassador got back to me. My questions:
> 
> 1. I’m looking to build my VCA collection in the long run. Better to work and build a relationship with an SA or does it not really matter? Can you even build a relationship with an ambassador online?
> 2. If I purchase earrings online and the posts need to be altered can that still be done? How would that work- would I need to bring it in to my nearest VCA boutique?
> 
> Thanks very kindly in advance for helping this rookie out!


If the Atlanta Neiman Marcus was rude or unfriendly, I would not give them my business. I would assume that you can build a relationship on line (bc many areas do not have a local VCA). Perhaps ask the VCA ambassador if there is a local boutique or contact  she can recommend. Or maybe a TPFer from your area can make more specific recommendations. I prefer shopping for jewelry in person, with a referral from someone I trust, but where I live, there are several options. Good luck and happy shopping!
edit: I just saw that @HADASSA and @innerpeace85 responded with more concrete help, so happy shopping! Pls post an action pic of what you end up with along with what I am sure will be a fun and rewarding shopping adventure!  Also, ITA with @EpiFanatic re the importance of having a trusted SA help guide or curate your collection!

@cafecreme15, the earrings look amazing on you! agree with @BigAkoya, as well as with @Aimee3, and with @couturequeen!

congrats @pigleto972001 on your gorgeous wg so! 9 months! I am so happy for you!


----------



## hab818

You guys are wonderful. Thanks for the support! Will definitely post pics of the earrings once I get them! Looking forward to connecting with the SA @HADASSA recommended


----------



## cuselover

Hi I just got my bracelet less than a year  and already I noticed there is a crack on one of my black oynx motif. Can this be fixed?


----------



## HADASSA

cuselover said:


> Hi I just got my bracelet less than a year  and already I noticed there is a crack on one of my black oynx motif. Can this be fixed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5030566


I do believe defective/damaged motifs can be replaced for a fee - ask your SA how to proceed.


----------



## nicole0612

cuselover said:


> Hi I just got my bracelet less than a year  and already I noticed there is a crack on one of my black oynx motif. Can this be fixed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5030566


Hadassa has given you good advice. Stones have different prices to be replaced, the good news is that onyx is less expensive per motif, and the even better news is that most of the time when there is color or pattern variance found in a certain stone you will required to replace all of the stones to ensure a perfect match. In the case of onyx, you may be able to replace just one stone since all stones look the same. Also, your SA may be able to offer you an even better resolution, just reach out to them with the problem, remind her that you purchased it within the year and see what she says to do.


----------



## DS2006

cuselover said:


> Hi I just got my bracelet less than a year  and already I noticed there is a crack on one of my black oynx motif. Can this be fixed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5030566



Aside from the good advice already given, this is such a minor scratch that I personally would wait until there is more wear on this and possibly other motifs before going through the replacement process.


----------



## cuselover

Thank you for all the advise. I will reach out to see if there’s anything they can do. if it is going to cost money for a replacement I probably will wait for more wear and tear as suggested by DS2006


----------



## chromemilou

cafecreme15 said:


> So I’ve been thinking about the different 2 motif styles and I tried these today. I LOVE them. I initially didn’t want WMOP because I didn’t want to be matchy matchy with my bracelet. But feel like earrings and bracelet are far enough apart on the body where it may not come across as such, plus I stack the bracelet with other non-VCA pieces. What do you all think?


Gorgeous!


----------



## chromemilou

cafecreme15 said:


> So I’ve been thinking about the different 2 motif styles and I tried these today. I LOVE them. I initially didn’t want WMOP because I didn’t want to be matchy matchy with my bracelet. But feel like earrings and bracelet are far enough apart on the body where it may not come across as such, plus I stack the bracelet with other non-VCA pieces. What do you all think?


Hi there!  Are the 2 motif earrings heavy at all?  I'm thinking about purchasing the RG pave and grey MOP ones so I was wondering. Txs!


----------



## cafecreme15

chromemilou said:


> Hi there!  Are the 2 motif earrings heavy at all?  I'm thinking about purchasing the RG pave and grey MOP ones so I was wondering. Txs!


I’ve tried this exact pair on as well. I wouldn’t say they’re heavy, but you can definitely feel them move around.


----------



## chromemilou

cafecreme15 said:


> I’ve tried this exact pair on as well. I wouldn’t say they’re heavy, but you can definitely feel them move around.


Interesting. So were the ones you ended up buying lighter then? I wonder if the page motif makes it noticeably heavier. Txs!


----------



## cafecreme15

chromemilou said:


> Interesting. So were the ones you ended up buying lighter then? I wonder if the page motif makes it noticeably heavier. Txs!


I tried them on different days but I think they were more or less the same weight. Because the pave motif is on your ear rather than dangling, I don’t think it makes it any heavier.


----------



## chromemilou

cafecreme15 said:


> I tried them on different days but I think they were more or less the same weight. Because the pave motif is on your ear rather than dangling, I don’t think it makes it any heavier.


Good to know. Do you feel like you can't wear your earrings for long then? Like if you wore them all day long do you think it would be uncomfortable?  I have an appointment on Saturday and will def be trying (and maybe buying) the pave earrings.


----------



## cafecreme15

chromemilou said:


> Good to know. Do you feel like you can't wear your earrings for long then? Like if you wore them all day long do you think it would be uncomfortable?  I have an appointment on Saturday and will def be trying (and maybe buying) the pave earrings.


I think they would probably be fine to wear for the day, but can imagine I would not want to wear two days in a row to give my ears a break.


----------



## chromemilou

cafecreme15 said:


> I think they would probably be fine to wear for the day, but can imagine I would not want to wear two days in a row to give my ears a break.


Perfect. Txs again!  So excited for my appt on Saturday. Can't wait to see all the new pieces.


----------



## cafecreme15

chromemilou said:


> Perfect. Txs again!  So excited for my appt on Saturday. Can't wait to see all the new pieces.


Please do share pics with us!


----------



## rk4265

Does anyone know if vca would let you replace a bracelet stone with a different one? It does it have to be the same


----------



## MyHjourney

rk4265 said:


> Does anyone know if vca would let you replace a bracelet stone with a different one? It does it have to be the same


Doubt they would allow that


----------



## Rockysmom

rk4265 said:


> Does anyone know if vca would let you replace a bracelet stone with a different one? It does it have to be the same


You would need to call then


----------



## blisskimmie

I was wondering for the VCA 5 motif Vintage Alhambra bracelet , I am debating between MOP or yellow gold for daily wear including working out and don’t really want to take it off. Which one would you recommend? I’m planning to stack it with my Cartier yellow gold JUC. My JUC is 15cm, would you recommend to size the VCA bracelet to 16cm? Thank you for your help as I’m not close to a VCA boutique so I’m trying to figure out what to do.


----------



## cafecreme15

blisskimmie said:


> I was wondering for the VCA 5 motif Vintage Alhambra bracelet , I am debating between MOP or yellow gold for daily wear including working out and don’t really want to take it off. Which one would you recommend? I’m planning to stack it with my Cartier yellow gold JUC. My JUC is 15cm, would you recommend to size the VCA bracelet to 16cm? Thank you for your help as I’m not close to a VCA boutique so I’m trying to figure out what to do.


The yellow gold hammered is definitely more durable for all of these activities. However I will note that I’ve had the MOP since the summer and though I don’t wear it every day or work out with it on, I do stack it with bangles and I haven’t noticed a single scratch.


----------



## mfa777

Hi, everyone! Is it there an option to SO YG sweet Alhambra 16 motif necklace? Thank you!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Just thought I'd share this find on Fashionphile! A vintage VCA that stole my heart! I didn't buy it, but whoever does is so incredibly lucky...



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/van-cleef-arpels-18k-yellow-gold-diamond-coral-green-chalcedony-flower-ring-48-45-682643


----------



## itrar

Got my first VCA piece finally - it's so stunning!


----------



## chiaoapple

rk4265 said:


> Does anyone know if vca would let you replace a bracelet stone with a different one? It does it have to be the same


I don’t believe they would as it would change the integrity of the original design. They even have rules as to how links can be removed to shorten a piece to maintain the intended look. Maybe you can also ask if possible to do a new piece with mixed stone as a special order?


----------



## 880

chromemilou said:


> Hi there!  Are the 2 motif earrings heavy at all?  I'm thinking about purchasing the RG pave and grey MOP ones so I was wondering. Txs!


I’ve tried on these same earrings and I did not find them heavy. But, I was comparing them to the buton d’or which are next on my future VCA shopping list. Compared to the buton d’or, the two motif pave ans GMOP were lightweight.


----------



## EpiFanatic

itrar said:


> Got my first VCA piece finally - it's so stunning!
> View attachment 5039519


Congratulations!!  It's beautiful.


----------



## kimber418

Is there anyone that is still getting prices on the VCA website?  When I go on there are no prices anymore.  Just wondering.


----------



## RA_gucci

kimber418 said:


> Is there anyone that is still getting prices on the VCA website?  When I go on there are no prices anymore.  Just wondering.


UK site is showing prices


----------



## Mali_




----------



## StephKZ

Hi. My husband bought me vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet in Mother of pearl. It was too large so they sent it to New York tonhave links taken out. I just received it back and I’m in love. However I’ve worn it for two days only (put it on after perfume) take off before bed and won’t wear in shower or pool. However, it occurred to me that I self tanned the day before I received my bracelet. I usually self tan during spring/summer (I’m a California girl) and it occurred to me that I should check to see if this will stain or ruin the mop. I usually apply it at night and shower first thing in the am so it’s not exposed to direct wet tanner, but o know sometimes sweat can make the color to clothing so I worry about my bracelet. I plan to wear my bracelet daily. Shall I give up my glo? Also, I’m new to VCA, I intend to care for my jewelry but if the MOP should ever get damaged, is this an extremely expensive fix or is it something that’s possible to be replaced?


----------



## EpiFanatic

StephKZ said:


> Hi. My husband bought me vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet in Mother of pearl. It was too large so they sent it to New York tonhave links taken out. I just received it back and I’m in love. However I’ve worn it for two days only (put it on after perfume) take off before bed and won’t wear in shower or pool. However, it occurred to me that I self tanned the day before I received my bracelet. I usually self tan during spring/summer (I’m a California girl) and it occurred to me that I should check to see if this will stain or ruin the mop. I usually apply it at night and shower first thing in the am so it’s not exposed to direct wet tanner, but o know sometimes sweat can make the color to clothing so I worry about my bracelet. I plan to wear my bracelet daily. Shall I give up my glo? Also, I’m new to VCA, I intend to care for my jewelry but if the MOP should ever get damaged, is this an extremely expensive fix or is it something that’s possible to be replaced?


I think it runs between $150-$200 to get a motif replaced.  It cost me $180 for a turquoise butterfly.  So to me, reasonable.  I don't know what to say to self tanner.  I know for sure I wouldn't wear my MOP if I use self-tanner, even if its a day after.  But I'm paranoid about stuff like that.  Maybe after enough time it's fine.  But I also would not know what is "enough time".  Of all the stones, MOP is on the more delicate side, maybe a bit less than malachite but more than onyx, carnelian and agates.  Depends on if you're fine replacing motifs over time.


----------



## StephKZ

Is that the price per stone, so if all stones needed to be replaced on my 5 motif it would be possibly $750 or more?


----------



## nightbefore

I was just wondering...If anyone tried to attach 2 sweet 6 motifs to wear as a necklace alternative to 10 motifs?


----------



## EpiFanatic

StephKZ said:


> Is that the price per stone, so if all stones needed to be replaced on my 5 motif it would be possibly $750 or more?


Yes. Per stone. Yes probably over $750.  My guess.


----------



## San2222

not sure if this has been discussed elsewhere in other forum or this thread...what are everyone's thoughts on this new bracelet to be released in summer?


----------



## NY2LA

San2222 said:


> not sure if this has been discussed elsewhere in other forum or this thread...what are everyone's thoughts on this new bracelet to be released in summer?








						New Thin Perlée Clover
					

@J_love_Chanel posted about a thinner version of the Perlee Clovers line!  If anyone has more info would love to know!   I came across this photo of what it seems like a thinner version of Perlee Clovers bangle and a thinner ring? Are these new release to come soon? Or have they always been...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## say brooke

NY2LA said:


> New Thin Perlée Clover
> 
> 
> @J_love_Chanel posted about a thinner version of the Perlee Clovers line!  If anyone has more info would love to know!   I came across this photo of what it seems like a thinner version of Perlee Clovers bangle and a thinner ring? Are these new release to come soon? Or have they always been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


It has already been launched in UAE as pre Ramadan release. Check UAE VCA website. Roughly USD.17K 
We, in the rest of the world will receive them later.


----------



## cafecreme15

San2222 said:


> not sure if this has been discussed elsewhere in other forum or this thread...what are everyone's thoughts on this new bracelet to be released in summer?


I feel like there is no comparison between this bracelet and the regular perlee clover in terms of look for the price. This should be priced about 7k lower than it is.


----------



## lisawhit

San2222 said:


> not sure if this has been discussed elsewhere in other forum or this thread...what are everyone's thoughts on this new bracelet to be released in summer?


I can't wait to see it stacked with the regular perlee clover bracelet!!


----------



## 911snowball

lisa, agree 100%.   My SA says she constantly receives requests for a thinner clover bangle from customers.  Perhaps they are going after the Cartier love market as it might appeal to a younger base? I am unsure how I feel about it, however it might just be a very nice addition to wear more casually.  I am keeping an open mind as we may be very pleasantly surprised.  However, I agree with cafecreme, it is a bit  more $$ than I thought it would be . It will never replace the stunning original clover but I can't wait to see it in person too!


----------



## lvjunkyxo

San2222 said:


> not sure if this has been discussed elsewhere in other forum or this thread...what are everyone's thoughts on this new bracelet to be released in summer?


I can't understand why they didn't launch this piece without diamonds. It would be perfect and at a much lower price point like we were all expecting. They could be selling way more bracelets! I totally love the design, its gorgeous I want it but no way for that price.


----------



## Wildthing823

I'm looking to purchase a sweet Alhambra. Can someone tell me the total length as I can find out anywhere. 

Thanks


----------



## Wildthing823

Can someone please tell me the full length of the sweet Alhambra bracelet as I'm looking to purchase but have big wrists.


----------



## BigAkoya

Wildthing823 said:


> Can someone please tell me the full length of the sweet Alhambra bracelet as I'm looking to purchase but have big wrists.


Hi, there are several sweet alhambra bracelets, but if you go to the VCA website and click on Product Details, it will give the stats on any piece, including the length. For the MOP YG, the length is 6.69".  If that's too small, you may want to go with the Vintage, which the lengths are around 7.48".  The motif is also bigger so visually, it might work better with your wrists.  Keep in mind Sweets was made for kids. 

VCARF68800 - Sweet Alhambra bracelet - Van Cleef & Arpels


----------



## missie1

lisawhit said:


> I can't wait to see it stacked with the regular perlee clover bracelet!!


I want to see it stacked with vintage Alhambra bracelets.


----------



## say brooke

itrar said:


> Got my first VCA piece finally - it's so stunning!
> View attachment 5039519


Congratulations! Its a fabulous piece. I wear mine all the time.


----------



## chiaoapple

Mali_ said:


>



Thanks for sharing this! It’s really understated as the diamonds are on the side of the pendant and also hidden inside on the watch (can’t imagine actually wearing it as shown on the model, with the watch face showing... it instantly becomes a clock )


----------



## surfer

Just sharing my new in  Saw her when it was first launched and finally got her. So happy!


----------



## gagabag

surfer said:


> View attachment 5054986
> View attachment 5054987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sharing my new in  Saw her when it was first launched and finally got her. So happy!
> 
> View attachment 5054986
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054987


Hello Gorgeous! Enjoy!


----------



## surfer

gagabag said:


> Hello Gorgeous! Enjoy!


Thank you dear


----------



## Simbacat

Hello! I am new to VCA, I have just got my first VCA piece today.

I saw their ad in facebook a couple of weeks ago and Couldn’t get the bracelet out of my mind. I went to the shop today and asked for it. The SA showed me this and said I am lucky as the stock is very limited and this bracelet is the only piece in this collection they have in their shop. Not sure whether she was telling the truth but I fell in love when I tried it on  so it went home with me, didn’t even put it back into the box. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## kimber418

Love your new bracelet.  I love this collection.


----------



## Yinglin

Hello dears~ 
So far I have a sweet alhambra rose gold bracelet, a perlee signature ring in rose gold and a vintage alhambra MOP pendant in yellow gold. Id like to add another VCA piece to my collection, but it has to be daily wearable, gold (no stones) because I like to shower, sleep with my daily jewelry (except rings, i don't bother to take bracelets or pendants out). Out of the 3 pieces i currently have, the vintage alhambra pendant is my least used because i cant shower with it so that is a killer for me. What do you guys suggest looking into? Thanks~


----------



## simurgh

Yinglin said:


> Hello dears~
> So far I have a sweet alhambra rose gold bracelet, a perlee signature ring in rose gold and a vintage alhambra MOP pendant in yellow gold. Id like to add another VCA piece to my collection, but it has to be daily wearable, gold (no stones) because I like to shower, sleep with my daily jewelry (except rings, i don't bother to take bracelets or pendants out). Out of the 3 pieces i currently have, the vintage alhambra pendant is my least used because i cant shower with it so that is a killer for me. What do you guys suggest looking into? Thanks~


The guilloche pendant? It’s lovely and very close to the style/use of your current one, but good for daily wear, unless you’re stacking necklaces then maybe the regular gold pendant?


----------



## mocktail

Yinglin said:


> Hello dears~
> So far I have a sweet alhambra rose gold bracelet, a perlee signature ring in rose gold and a vintage alhambra MOP pendant in yellow gold. Id like to add another VCA piece to my collection, but it has to be daily wearable, gold (no stones) because I like to shower, sleep with my daily jewelry (except rings, i don't bother to take bracelets or pendants out). Out of the 3 pieces i currently have, the vintage alhambra pendant is my least used because i cant shower with it so that is a killer for me. What do you guys suggest looking into? Thanks~



Maybe an unpopular opinion, but I would just wear and enjoy your MOP pendant, including in the shower. Eventually (probably after years, not months) it'll be visibly shrunken and you can pay a little to get the MOP replaced.

For me, part of the appeal of buying branded jewelry is knowing that it can be repaired. I can't stand having things I don't use, so I would just wear, enjoy, and repair when the time comes, rinse & repeat


----------



## chocolateolive

Anyone have the perlee 3 row diamond ring and can tell me how comfortable it is to wear? 

Is it comfortable as a daily ring? 

Thanks!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Hello everyone I need some help. For those of you who have the Vintage Alhambra pendant necklace, did you have an extender added or kept it’s original chain length? I’m curious how short 16.54 inches looks like on without an extender and if anyone has had an extender added at VCA what that looks like as well. You see pictures all over here and IG but cannot tell if anyone has had it altered. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## mochaccino

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Hello everyone I need some help. For those of you who have the Vintage Alhambra pendant necklace, did you have an extender added or kept it’s original chain length? I’m curious how short 16.54 inches looks like on without an extender and if anyone has had an extender added at VCA what that looks like as well. You see pictures all over here and IG but cannot tell if anyone has had it altered. Thanks in advance!!



This isn’t the best photo but you can get an idea: the mini lotus is the original length of 8 in per chain and the holiday pendant is extended 2 in total to 9 in per chain. I think where they fall would be a function of your neck circumference too? Mine is about 12.75 in at the base, for reference. You might also experience chain twisting while you wear it, which usually happens to me and the pendant shifts upwards over time if you don’t adjust.


----------



## bing-sta

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Hello everyone I need some help. For those of you who have the Vintage Alhambra pendant necklace, did you have an extender added or kept it’s original chain length? I’m curious how short 16.54 inches looks like on without an extender and if anyone has had an extender added at VCA what that looks like as well. You see pictures all over here and IG but cannot tell if anyone has had it altered. Thanks in advance!!


I'm debating this exact thing but already have a removable extender to wear at 17.5 and 18.5 in addition to the 14.5 and 16.5 (see separate thread). Jus fyi the 14.5 jump ring is not visible when wearing at 18.5 though probably would be if going to 20 inches. 

For me the consideration is what length will I wear it most of the time. If you get the permanent extension and usually wear it at 16.5, you will have 2 inches of chain hanging off which I find a bit annoying.

With the removable, you can have it with no chain hanging off whatever length u want. The one I have is an extremely good match look wise and also 18k WG. Feel free to pm if u want deets.


----------



## bing-sta

mochaccino said:


> This isn’t the best photo but you can get an idea: the mini lotus is the original length of 8 in per chain and the holiday pendant is extended 2 in total to 9 in per chain. I think where they fall would be a function of your neck circumference too? Mine is about 12.75 in at the base, for reference. You might also experience chain twisting while you wear it, which usually happens to me and the pendant shifts upwards over time if you don’t adjust.
> 
> View attachment 5058743


Love love love your mini lotus! Is that extended but worn at the original length or u didn't extend at all?


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

mochaccino said:


> This isn’t the best photo but you can get an idea: the mini lotus is the original length of 8 in per chain and the holiday pendant is extended 2 in total to 9 in per chain. I think where they fall would be a function of your neck circumference too? Mine is about 12.75 in at the base, for reference. You might also experience chain twisting while you wear it, which usually happens to me and the pendant shifts upwards over time if you don’t adjust.
> 
> View attachment 5058743



Thank you so much for this!! I’d have to measure my neck circumference but I’m 5’5” 120 lbs so it’s probably below avg or avg size. This helps a lot and I figured with the extender it might move around but I do like the look of it better on the neck. This helps me a lot!


----------



## BigAkoya

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Thank you so much for this!! I’d have to measure my neck circumference but I’m 5’5” 120 lbs so it’s probably below avg or avg size. This helps a lot and I figured with the extender it might move around but I do like the look of it better on the neck. This helps me a lot!


Hi!  I want to add neck circumference is just one element to consider.  The trunk of your neck is where you need to look.  This is because regardless of neck circumference, everyone's base of neck varies.  Some people have skinny necks, but the base of the neck flares out wider, which means you need a longer necklace.  Others have a wider neck circumference, but their base of neck does not flare out, so they would need a shorter length.

Think of your neck as a tree trunk, and the trunk is the necklace would lay.  Some tree trunks flare out, while others are straight.  Also, depending on your flare, it may cause the pendant to pull up a bit, which then if you made it too short, it will end up creating a choker look.  So if you find you have to keep pulling your necklace down, it's too short as your neck trunk probably has a flare.   I hope all this neck trunk stuff makes sense, but it matters a lot for short pendants.     

I would suggest you try it out for a few days.  See where it always ends up laying as you move througout the day. Measure where you want it to be, and ask the SA to adjust according.  Don't guess on this stuff if you are picky about lengths (I am super picky).  I would also measure it from a fixed point, at the bottom of the hollow of your neck.  

Good luck and congrats to you!


----------



## BigAkoya

mochaccino said:


> This isn’t the best photo but you can get an idea: the mini lotus is the original length of 8 in per chain and the holiday pendant is extended 2 in total to 9 in per chain. I think where they fall would be a function of your neck circumference too? Mine is about 12.75 in at the base, for reference. You might also experience chain twisting while you wear it, which usually happens to me and the pendant shifts upwards over time if you don’t adjust.
> 
> View attachment 5058743


Hi!  I think this is one of the first times I recall seeing a mod shot of mini.  Looks great on you!


----------



## mochaccino

bing-sta said:


> Love love love your mini lotus! Is that extended but worn at the original length or u didn't extend at all?


Thank you! This was the longest original length, 16 in of chain total.



cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Thank you so much for this!! I’d have to measure my neck circumference but I’m 5’5” 120 lbs so it’s probably below avg or avg size. This helps a lot and I figured with the extender it might move around but I do like the look of it better on the neck. This helps me a lot!


Happy to help! Good luck! 



BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I want to add neck circumference is just one element to consider.  The trunk of your neck is where you need to look.  This is because regardless of neck circumference, everyone's base of neck varies.  Some people have skinny necks, but the base of the neck flares out wider, which means you need a longer necklace.  Others have a wider neck circumference, but their base of neck does not flare out, so they would need a shorter length.
> 
> Think of your neck as a tree trunk, and the trunk is the necklace would lay.  Some tree trunks flare out, while others are straight.  Also, depending on your flare, it may cause the pendant to pull up a bit, which then if you made it too short, it will end up creating a choker look.  So if you find you have to keep pulling your necklace down, it's too short as your neck trunk probably has a flare.   I hope all this neck trunk stuff makes sense, but it matters a lot for short pendants.
> 
> I would suggest you try it out for a few days.  See where it always ends up laying as you move througout the day. Measure where you want it to be, and ask the SA to adjust according.  Don't guess on this stuff if you are picky about lengths (I am super picky).  I would also measure it from a fixed point, at the bottom of the hollow of your neck.
> 
> Good luck and congrats to you!


I completely agree—just to note I did put the circumference measurement for the base of my neck, close to where the necklace falls.



BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I think this is one of the first times I recall seeing a mod shot of mini.  Looks great on you!


Thank you! I vacillated a while on whether to get the pendant or the earrings and decided to get the pendant now and the small lotus earrings in the future. There’s always something to add to the wishlist


----------



## SouthTampa

I am trying to decide one my first VCA piece.    I would like to get a bracelet to wear with my watch.    I have several watches but mainly wear two watches.    The first is a platinum diamond watch, and while a ‘bit much”, I wear it quite a lot.  I wear with jeans, anything, I just love the watch.    The second is a white gold rolex Cellini.   I love that I can switch out the 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5059187
View attachment 5059185
View attachment 5059187

	

		
			
		

		
	
bands.    I have so so many bands for this watch.      I actually think it is a man’s watch, but I fell in love with it and have had it about 10 years.    Clearly two different looks.    I am thinking of a simple white gold Alhambra one motif bracelet.    What do you guys think?


----------



## songtothemoon

Hi VCA lovers! I am new to this forum and ready to start building a VCA collection, at long last! I'm interested in the vintage Alhambra in Onyx, MOP, and gold, and love the onyx pieces with a diamond in the center. Are those currently being made? The VCA website is tricky to navigate. Also, I live between the Rodeo Drive location and the South Coast Plaza location. Where do you recommend I shop? Who are your favorite SAs at these locations? I'd like to build a relationship with a trusted SA who can help me build a collection to last a lifetime! 

Thanks in advance! Love all the beautiful pieces on this thread!


----------



## allure244

songtothemoon said:


> Hi VCA lovers! I am new to this forum and ready to start building a VCA collection, at long last! I'm interested in the vintage Alhambra in Onyx, MOP, and gold, and love the onyx pieces with a diamond in the center. Are those currently being made? The VCA website is tricky to navigate. Also, I live between the Rodeo Drive location and the South Coast Plaza location. Where do you recommend I shop? Who are your favorite SAs at these locations? I'd like to build a relationship with a trusted SA who can help me build a collection to last a lifetime!
> 
> Thanks in advance! Love all the beautiful pieces on this thread!


The vintage alhambra onyx pieces with the diamonds in the center - the holiday pendant and the earrings - were limited edition pieces a few years back (2016 for the holiday pendant and around 2017 for the earrings). They are not currently being produced so would need to be purchased on the second hand market


----------



## BigAkoya

SouthTampa said:


> I am trying to decide one my first VCA piece.    I would like to get a bracelet to wear with my watch.    I have several watches but mainly wear two watches.    The first is a platinum diamond watch, and while a ‘bit much”, I wear it quite a lot.  I wear with jeans, anything, I just love the watch.    The second is a white gold rolex Cellini.   I love that I can switch out the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059187
> View attachment 5059185
> View attachment 5059187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bands.    I have so so many bands for this watch.      I actually think it is a man’s watch, but I fell in love with it and have had it about 10 years.    Clearly two different looks.    I am thinking of a simple white gold Alhambra one motif bracelet.    What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 5060140
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060141
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060142


Hmm... both watches are two different looks, but if I could only have one VCA bracelet to work with both watches, I would choose a WG Vintage 5 motif. 

Here is why:
I think the single motif will rotate to the bottom (unless you wear it super tight). I also think the single motif will get lost next to your Rolex on top of rotating to the bottom, so it will then look like you're wearing just a chain, no bling. 

I think the 5 motif will look great next to your Rolex.  For your platinum watch (has a Victorian vibe to me), depending on how big the dial is, I am thinking you might be able to wear it with a 5 motif and create a look as if it were two stacked bracelets, not  so much a watch and a bracelet look.  It's hard to see though, and I think you would need to wear your platinum watch to try it on.  The problem is the Alhambra motif is bold, and the piece itself is thick and your watch is very dainty (the dial looks really tiny).  I worry the 5 motif will take away from the delicate look of your platinum watch, so I really think it's a stretch and probably will not look good. 

Does the bracelet have to be VCA?  Seeing you like the dainty look, how about a Tiffany DBTY bracelet?  It has diamonds stationed around, so it's not just one motif that will rotate to the bottom.  I think it's delicate enough to go with your platinum watch, yet classic enough to go with your Rolex... little sparkles of light all around your wrist.

Here is the bracelet I am talking about.  The diamonds come in different sizes, but here is an example: 
Elsa Peretti® Diamonds by the Yard® bracelet in platinum. | Tiffany & Co. 

Just my two cents for some ideas... good luck!


----------



## DS2006

SouthTampa said:


> I am trying to decide one my first VCA piece.    I would like to get a bracelet to wear with my watch.    I have several watches but mainly wear two watches.    The first is a platinum diamond watch, and while a ‘bit much”, I wear it quite a lot.  I wear with jeans, anything, I just love the watch.    The second is a white gold rolex Cellini.   I love that I can switch out the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059187
> View attachment 5059185
> View attachment 5059187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bands.    I have so so many bands for this watch.      I actually think it is a man’s watch, but I fell in love with it and have had it about 10 years.    Clearly two different looks.    I am thinking of a simple white gold Alhambra one motif bracelet.    What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 5060140
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060141
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060142



Your watches are beautiful but they are almost the exact opposite in terms of style! My first inclination is that these watches are stand alone pieces and won't be enhanced by a bracelet. But I do agree with @BigAkoya that possibly the best option to wear with both watches would be a diamonds by the yard (diamond station) bracelet. I think the sweet Alhambra single motif bracelet is too dainty and small for the Rolex.


----------



## chiaoapple

surfer said:


> View attachment 5054986
> View attachment 5054987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sharing my new in  Saw her when it was first launched and finally got her. So happy!


Omg I am also obsessed with the rose de Noel... you look amazing from top to bottom


----------



## SouthTampa

BigAkoya said:


> Hmm... both watches are two different looks, but if I could only have one VCA bracelet to work with both watches, I would choose a WG Vintage 5 motif.
> 
> Here is why:
> I think the single motif will rotate to the bottom (unless you wear it super tight). I also think the single motif will get lost next to your Rolex on top of rotating to the bottom, so it will then look like you're wearing just a chain, no bling.
> 
> I think the 5 motif will look great next to your Rolex.  For your platinum watch (has a Victorian vibe to me), depending on how big the dial is, I am thinking you might be able to wear it with a 5 motif and create a look as if it were two stacked bracelets, not  so much a watch and a bracelet look.  It's hard to see though, and I think you would need to wear your platinum watch to try it on.  The problem is the Alhambra motif is bold, and the piece itself is thick and your watch is very dainty (the dial looks really tiny).  I worry the 5 motif will take away from the delicate look of your platinum watch, so I really think it's a stretch and probably will not look good.
> 
> Does the bracelet have to be VCA?  Seeing you like the dainty look, how about a Tiffany DBTY bracelet?  It has diamonds stationed around, so it's not just one motif that will rotate to the bottom.  I think it's delicate enough to go with your platinum watch, yet classic enough to go with your Rolex... little sparkles of light all around your wrist.
> 
> Here is the bracelet I am talking about.  The diamonds come in different sizes, but here is an example:
> Elsa Peretti® Diamonds by the Yard® bracelet in platinum. | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> Just my two cents for some ideas... good luck!


You are so kind to have written out such a thoughtful reply.    You are correct.    I think a diamond by the yard would be better suited.    I think I was just so anxious to purchase my first VCA that I lost sight of the three varying styles.    I am thinking my first VCA should be a simple pendant.    Again, thank you.   I so admire your style.    I was thrilled when you responded .


----------



## SouthTampa

DS2006 said:


> Your watches are beautiful but they are almost the exact opposite in terms of style! My first inclination is that these watches are stand alone pieces and won't be enhanced by a bracelet. But I do agree with @BigAkoya that possibly the best option to wear with both watches would be a diamonds by the yard (diamond station) bracelet. I think the sweet Alhambra single motif bracelet is too dainty and small for the Rolex.


You are absolutely correct.    I am so happy that I posted here before really thinking this through.   You ladies have such exquisite taste.    I think it says so much regarding the brand and why you ladies are drawn to the VCA style.


----------



## Rami00

chocolateolive said:


> Anyone have the perlee 3 row diamond ring and can tell me how comfortable it is to wear?
> 
> Is it comfortable as a daily ring?
> 
> Thanks!


Super comfortable and could totally be a daily ring.


----------



## surfer

chiaoapple said:


> Omg I am also obsessed with the rose de Noel... you look amazing from top to bottom



Too kind thanks dear


----------



## LondonCitygirl5a

Hi VCA lovers,

I bought my first pendant necklace. The Alhambra sweet necklace, the pendant clover seems a bit round bended. Is this normal to not be clear straight? I might over exaggerate, its only a slight bit bend. Having a bit of OCD with new pieces and have been worried about it a bit (thinking all the same, can it shrink or bend by wearing the first day with a bit of lotion?). 

Also the closure seems a tiny bit bended but bothers me less. 

help me out!


----------



## cafecreme15

LondonCitygirl5a said:


> Hi VCA lovers,
> 
> I bought my first pendant necklace. The Alhambra sweet necklace, the pendant clover seems a bit round bended. Is this normal to not be clear straight? I might over exaggerate, its only a slight bit bend. Having a bit of OCD with new pieces and have been worried about it a bit (thinking all the same, can it shrink or bend by wearing the first day with a bit of lotion?).
> 
> Also the closure seems a tiny bit bended but bothers me less.
> 
> help me out!


Can you share a photo?


----------



## nycmamaofone

Someone in the VCA FB forum said she heard there is a price increase soon. I’m going to the boutique tomorrow and I’ll ask my SA, but does anyone know if this is true??


----------



## 8seventeen19

nycmamaofone said:


> Someone in the VCA FB forum said she heard there is a price increase soon. I’m going to the boutique tomorrow and I’ll ask my SA, but does anyone know if this is true??


I was just at my boutique a week or so ago trying on RG pieces and my SA never mentioned it.


----------



## NY2LA

nycmamaofone said:


> Someone in the VCA FB forum said she heard there is a price increase soon. I’m going to the boutique tomorrow and I’ll ask my SA, but does anyone know if this is true??





8seventeen19 said:


> I was just at my boutique a week or so ago trying on RG pieces and my SA never mentioned it.


Several people in that group have confirmed and one shared a text message from their SA that the price increase will happen on non-high jewelry next month


----------



## Candy_landy

My SA said that yes, it will be in the first part of May


----------



## nycmamaofone

Candy_landy said:


> My SA said that yes, it will be in the first part of May


I asked and the SA didn’t know but Blackandgoldstyle on YouTube also mentioned it. I can’t believe they are doing another price increase so soon. So glad I pulled the trigger on the Frivole ring.


----------



## tykva75

I was thinking of getting this bracelet but then realized the flower would probably keep moving to the inner side of the wrist. Is that the case?


----------



## lilpikachu

tykva75 said:


> I was thinking of getting this bracelet but then realized the flower would probably keep moving to the inner side of the wrist. Is that the case?


I think that any one motif bracelets will have that problem unless you wear it fairly fitted.

It is really pretty though!


----------



## wren

NY2LA said:


> Several people in that group have confirmed and one shared a text message from their SA that the price increase will happen on non-high jewelry next month



Is this price increase in USA?


----------



## NY2LA

wren said:


> Is this price increase in USA?


Yes


----------



## TankerToad

And so little stock in the USA right now


----------



## Snowshoe42

wren said:


> Is this price increase in USA?



Does anyone know if there'll be an increase in the UK? I'm trying to decide whether to pull the tigger on a bracelet.Thanks


----------



## lilpikachu

Snowshoe42 said:


> Does anyone know if there'll be an increase in the UK? I'm trying to decide whether to pull the tigger on a bracelet.Thanks


If you were already planning on buying the bracelet and have the money, I’d say lock it in and get it now.  Don’t risk it.


----------



## DS2006

Can anyone confirm this with a NYC flagship SA? If it’s true, there is a date. I did see Black and Gold Style say May 11 in Singapore.


----------



## eletons

DS2006 said:


> Can anyone confirm this with a NYC flagship SA? If it’s true, there is a date. I did see Black and Gold Style say May 11 in Singapore.


I asked my SA today and she said it is on 11 May worldwide. about 3 % increase


----------



## TankerToad

eletons said:


> I asked my SA today and she said it is on 11 May worldwide. about 3 % increase


Frustrating - hard to keep up with these increases !


----------



## eletons

TankerToad said:


> Frustrating - hard to keep up with these increases !


I normally ignore it because I am willing to 'buy' the time and the freedom to choose to pull the trigger on my own pace rather than hurrying up and end up with buyer's remorse. When you think about the 3%, I think skipping the clothes or some other items just might make up for that increase.


----------



## NY2LA

eletons said:


> I normally ignore it because I am willing to 'buy' the time and the freedom to choose to pull the trigger on my own pace rather than hurrying up and end up with buyer's remorse. When you think about the 3%, I think skipping the clothes or some other items just might make up for that increase.


For me, it’s the principle. I hemmed and hawed about getting a bracelet and then there was a price increase. Granted, it was only $200 more (I say “only” because in the grand scheme of things, when paying several thousand, it’s not a huge jump) but it annoys me to no end that I waited too long and have to pay more, for no reason other than they increased the price. It’s not due to a change in stone or more material. It just annoys me.


----------



## eletons

NY2LA said:


> For me, it’s the principle. I hemmed and hawed about getting a bracelet and then there was a price increase. Granted, it was only $200 more (I say “only” because in the grand scheme of things, when paying several thousand, it’s not a huge jump) but it annoys me to no end that I waited too long and have to pay more, for no reason other than they increased the price. It’s not due to a change in stone or more material. It just annoys me.


Like you said, they just increase the price for no reason therefore the value of the piece lies in only the joy we get when we wear them. At this point, we can think about what other joy we can get from life and then make priority. If VCA brings the most joy in life now and it is on your top list then get it right away. 
They annoy everyone I guess Maybe my experience has taught me that it is not worth the time and energy to be so caught up in their price increase. I got to know VCA in 2010 and I just bought one item from them because I put my financial resources into long trips and one year life experience overseas. I knew that they increase their price every year and also got the information from this forum that there won't be turquoise pieces in Alhambra anymore. I just let it be knowing that I needed to put studies and overseas experience first. Now looking back, I am happy I made that choice which was more important to me at the time because that life experience has changed me in a profound way beyond my imagination. For this reason, I don't blame myself for not adding their pieces earlier.


----------



## TankerToad

NY2LA said:


> For me, it’s the principle. I hemmed and hawed about getting a bracelet and then there was a price increase. Granted, it was only $200 more (I say “only” because in the grand scheme of things, when paying several thousand, it’s not a huge jump) but it annoys me to no end that I waited too long and have to pay more, for no reason other than they increased the price. It’s not due to a change in stone or more material. It just annoys me.


Agree- annoying. And now with so little inventory it’s impossible to get ahead of this game 
I love VCA but it’s hard to keep track of all the changes sometimes. Sigh.


----------



## nycmamaofone

TankerToad said:


> Agree- annoying. And now with so little inventory it’s impossible to get ahead of this game
> I love VCA but it’s hard to keep track of all the changes sometimes. Sigh.


It is SUPER annoying (don’t get me wrong), but at least it’s not a grotesque 20% increase that Chanel does semi-regularly. I feel like 3% is somewhat reasonable.


----------



## NY2LA

eletons said:


> Like you said, they just increase the price for no reason therefore the value of the piece lies in only the joy we get when we wear them. At this point, we can think about what other joy we can get from life and then make priority. If VCA brings the most joy in life now and it is on your top list then get it right away.
> They annoy everyone I guess Maybe my experience has taught me that it is not worth the time and energy to be so caught up in their price increase. I got to know VCA in 2010 and I just bought one item from them because I put my financial resources into long trips and one year life experience overseas. I knew that they increase their price every year and also got the information from this forum that there won't be turquoise pieces in Alhambra anymore. I just let it be knowing that I needed to put studies and overseas experience first. Now looking back, I am happy I made that choice which was more important to me at the time because that life experience has changed me in a profound way beyond my imagination. For this reason, I don't blame myself for not adding their pieces earlier.



Oh, I completely agree and it doesn’t make me so annoyed that look back in deep regret. It’s more of a frustration, worthy of an eye roll and a big sigh



TankerToad said:


> Agree- annoying. And now with so little inventory it’s impossible to get ahead of this game
> I love VCA but it’s hard to keep track of all the changes sometimes. Sigh.


That was what aggravated me the last time. One of the reasons that I didn’t buy the MOP bracelet that I wanted was because the store didn’t have any in stock and didn’t know when they’d get any in. They barely had anything, honestly. But, the SA (who I ended up not liking at all, for other reasons) told me that I could lock in the price by paying in full...and just wait. That was not ok with me; I wasn’t interested in paying nearly $4K with nothing to show for it for however long. What if they got a few bracelets but none appealed to me? Then I would’ve continued to wait, out 4K...at least it was gaining a little interest in the meantime. I thought it was ridiculous.


nycmamaofone said:


> It is SUPER annoying (don’t get me wrong), but at least it’s not a grotesque 20% increase that Chanel does semi-regularly. I feel like 3% is somewhat reasonable.


Chanel has lost their minds. 20% increase while quality decreases. Insane. I’ve basically sworn off Chanel because of this.


----------



## eletons

NY2LA said:


> Oh, I completely agree and it doesn’t make me so annoyed that look back in deep regret. It’s more of a frustration, worthy of an eye roll and a big sigh
> 
> 
> That was what aggravated me the last time. One of the reasons that I didn’t buy the MOP bracelet that I wanted was because the store didn’t have any in stock and didn’t know when they’d get any in. They barely had anything, honestly. But, the SA (who I ended up not liking at all, for other reasons) told me that I could lock in the price by paying in full...and just wait. That was not ok with me; I wasn’t interested in paying nearly $4K with nothing to show for it for however long. What if they got a few bracelets but none appealed to me? Then I would’ve continued to wait, out 4K...at least it was gaining a little interest in the meantime. I thought it was ridiculous.
> 
> Chanel has lost their minds. 20% increase while quality decreases. Insane. I’ve basically sworn off Chanel because of this.


Um, you don't like your SA for a good reason, I only heard that 30% deposit to lock down the piece is common practice. Never heard of paying in full for unavailable items.


----------



## eletons

nycmamaofone said:


> It is SUPER annoying (don’t get me wrong), but at least it’s not a grotesque 20% increase that Chanel does semi-regularly. I feel like 3% is somewhat reasonable.


Sometimes brands copy each other. Not sure if VCA or the market researchers would be suggesting increase of 20% for VCA in the future just like Chanel. Nowadays, they use this strategy to make customers go crazy and hype up the items.


----------



## NY2LA

eletons said:


> Um, you don't like your SA for a good reason, I only heard that 30% deposit to lock down the piece is common practice. Never heard of paying in full for unavailable items.


I agree, I was shocked.


----------



## NY2LA

eletons said:


> Sometimes brands copy each other. Not sure if VCA or the market researchers would be suggesting increase of 20% for VCA in the future just like Chanel. Nowadays, they use this strategy to make customers go crazy and hype up the items.


Agree with this too!


----------



## nycmamaofone

eletons said:


> Sometimes brands copy each other. Not sure if VCA or the market researchers would be suggesting increase of 20% for VCA in the future just like Chanel. Nowadays, they use this strategy to make customers go crazy and hype up the items.


If VCA did that, I would probably stop shopping there.


----------



## glamourbag

eletons said:


> Um, you don't like your SA for a good reason, I only heard that 30% deposit to lock down the piece is common practice. Never heard of paying in full for unavailable items.





NY2LA said:


> I agree, I was shocked.


Last year I had to pay in full in advance to secure my guilloche bracelet as there were none in stock country wide. However, my most recent purchase last week (my clover perlee bracelet), which also was not in stock country wide, was put aside for me by my SA when the first one arrived so really I think there is no rhyme or reason sometimes to this....


----------



## lynne_ross

Snowshoe42 said:


> Does anyone know if there'll be an increase in the UK? I'm trying to decide whether to pull the tigger on a bracelet.Thanks


Yes there will be. Have not confirmed date but item I was looking at is going up only 2% which isn’t enough to rush out and buy. Ask your SA I am sure they can let you know about items you are after.


----------



## RitaLA

I wonder if we reserve an item we can lock in the price. I am on a waiting list for the guilloche....darn!!!


----------



## RitaLA

That is so annoying that they don’t even have inventory and raise prices!!  How can you raise the prices on inventory that you don’t even have to offer?????


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> Last year I had to pay in full in advance to secure my guilloche bracelet as there were none in stock country wide. However, my most recent purchase last week (my clover perlee bracelet), which also was not in stock country wide, was put aside for me by my SA when the first one arrived so really I think there is no rhyme or reason sometimes to this....


Luck you on the clover bracelet!  I was just asking today, and they are sold out!  That bangle is super popular which I'm sure you know.  

Congratulations!


----------



## BigAkoya

eletons said:


> Like you said, they just increase the price for no reason therefore the value of the piece lies in only the joy we get when we wear them. At this point, we can think about what other joy we can get from life and then make priority. If VCA brings the most joy in life now and it is on your top list then get it right away.


Well said!  I am like you... I buy bling for me.  And when I wear my bling, it brings me an ear to ear grin! That's a lot of joy for me!


----------



## BigAkoya

RitaLA said:


> I wonder if we reserve an item we can lock in the price. I am on a waiting list for the guilloche....darn!!!


Hmmm... why can't you just buy one?  I wanted a ring today, but they did not have my size in stock. So I just purchased it and they will send it to me when it's available.  I would think reserving does not guarantee you a piece. You have to purchase it. 

I don't really know... I've never done a reserve, so I am curious what that really means vs. clients who "purchase" one.  Did the SA offer for you to just purchase it so the next one is guaranteed to be yours?


----------



## eletons

BigAkoya said:


> Well said!  I am like you... I buy bling for me.  And when I wear my bling, it brings me an ear to ear grin! That's a lot of joy for me!


The Lotus ring looks good on you plus the joy it brings, this is all worth it. 

Thank you for all the try-on photos you posted. So many eye-candies.


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

I wasn’t so sure when was the price increase going to be this year in Australia. When I spoke to my SA last month, she said because of the lockdown in France, that’s why they delayed the price increase till probably mid year. I bought the VCA Sweet Alhambra just earlier this month as opposed to my initial plan to purchase in December for Christmas. But with the price increase, I could have saved up a few hundred dollars to buy home furnitures in view that my hubby and I got married a month ago and have to spend a lot of money with moving to our house and etc. Also, after hubby and I had a thorough discussion and assessing on our savings, we had the budget for the watch. 

In my case, I have no regrets whatsoever cos this is my dream watch and it was no. 1 priority in my VCA Wishlist. 

At the end of the day, just make sure you think about it a thousand times and know that you love that item, do not make an impulsive purchase and making sure you have the budget for that  

Tbh, I am thankful I bought some Dior Handbags and my fav Chanel mini flap handbag a few years ago before all this crazy price increase and I don’t plan to buy more from those brands since I can’t justify those price increases anymore. My dream is to one day own my dream Hermes Kelly/ Birkin handbag and I am slowly saving towards my goal for the handbag and other Hermes amazing beautiful items (yup, I know we are meant to play the Hermes game, before ever being offered the handbag). I am no where in a rush as I have many other priorities in life, ie. starting a family and all but am happy to take it slowly


----------



## RitaLA

BigAkoya said:


> Hmmm... why can't you just buy one?  I wanted a ring today, but they did not have my size in stock. So I just purchased it and they will send it to me when it's available.  I would think reserving does not guarantee you a piece. You have to purchase it.
> 
> I don't really know... I've never done a reserve, so I am curious what that really means vs. clients who "purchase" one.  Did the SA offer for you to just purchase it so the next one is guaranteed to be yours?


Thank you for responding. I reserved for 2 reasons: I am moving to Vegas next week and I wasn’t sure if I wanted the rose gold 6 motif or the 5 motif. So she reserved both for me. I texted her last night so I can pay for the 5 motif to lock in the price. I also asked her to just go ahead and let me pay for the guilloche even if I am on a waiting list. I didn’t hear back yet. They don’t have any VCA stores where I live so I was waiting to see her in Vegas when I arrive next month.


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> Luck you on the clover bracelet!  I was just asking today, and they are sold out!  That bangle is super popular which I'm sure you know.
> 
> Congratulations!


Thank you! It arrives either Monday or Tuesday. Our stores have been closed to the public (aside from a two week opening in March) due to covid so she had to ship it. I’ve been nagging her since January and my size/gold combo hasn’t been in. I’ll post a quick pic when it arrives (not like it’s something we haven’t seen before but....).


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> Thank you! It arrives either Monday or Tuesday. Our stores have been closed to the public (aside from a two week opening in March) due to covid so she had to ship it. I’ve been nagging her since January and my size/gold combo hasn’t been in. I’ll post a quick pic when it arrives (not like it’s something we haven’t seen before but....).


Please post your new bangle!  I'm going to get that bangle, but I want to wear it like a big slip on bangle if it will work.  Sizing has been my issue.  I wear a size small according to the charts, and it does fit me snug as you see how most ladies wear it.  I am not a snug fitting bangle person though, so definitely not the small. The medium fits me too but it's a bit loose.  

Now I have this wild idea to get the largest size and make it look like a slip on.  Of course, I need to try them on but there are no sizes.  

What size did you get and what fit did you go for? I'd love to know your thoughts and can't wait to see your new bangle.  The WG clover like yours is the one I would get.


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> Please post your new bangle!  I'm going to get that bangle, but I want to wear it like a big slip on bangle if it will work.  Sizing has been my issue.  I wear a size small according to the charts, and it does fit me snug as you see how most ladies wear it.  I am not a snug fitting bangle person though, so definitely not the small. The medium fits me too but it's a bit loose.
> 
> Now I have this wild idea to get the largest size and make it look like a slip on.  Of course, I need to try them on but there are no sizes.
> 
> What size did you get and what fit did you go for? I'd love to know your thoughts and can't wait to see your new bangle.  The WG clover like yours is the one I would get.


Omg are we twins?!!!!!!!!
When I had the chance to make it into the store (during that two weeks we were open due to covid levels) my SA had a large yellow gold, a large white gold, a small rose gold and one extra small white gold. No mediums. And sadly no medium white golds which was what I loved most (followed closely by rose). Now my wrist is just over 5.5 inches, so when I tried the small my SA and husband both said that’s my size, and it probably is, but I have always naturally leaned towards a looser fit (even when I was younger and wearing much less pricey bracelets (think H clic clacs, etc. I always liked the look and feel of a bit looser than snug fit ) - think the “old school” bangle style. It looks effortless to me. So with that being the situation I was presented with at the time, I said I wasn’t committing until I tried medium. Well there was zero medium stock and then they closed again to the public so I told my SA I may very well prefer medium and that was what I was leaning towards. Long story short and fast forward to last week, the medium arrived and although I haven’t tried it (I did try a medium in the signature bangle a while back but never the medium clover) I just bought it anyway. Fingers crossed for me... worst case I switch it to the small as I know it fits and runs fine over my wrist bone and up 2.5 inches past my wrist bone towards the elbow. I’m hoping I prefer the medium!!!!! If you are similar to my size (Love 17, JUC 16) I think you need to try the large.... it might be a bit big but maybe not big enough to slip off without opening??? I never tried so I can’t say for certain but I know the fit you’re referring to and it could very well work! Here is a pic. The white and yellow are larges and the rose is small. I wish we could attach videos not just pics as you would get a better idea of the space as from this picture’s angle it looks like the small has no space. I hope you can try it soon...they are already popular enough but I feel like there has been a new, real desire for this piece world wide so everyone and their brother are clamouring for it.


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> Omg are we twins?!!!!!!!!
> When I had the chance to make it into the store (during that two weeks we were open due to covid levels) my SA had a large yellow gold, a large white gold, a small rose gold and one extra small white gold. No mediums. And sadly no medium white golds which was what I loved most (followed closely by rose). Now my wrist is just over 5.5 inches, so when I tried the small my SA and husband both said that’s my size, and it probably is, but I have always naturally leaned towards a looser fit (even when I was younger and wearing much less pricey bracelets (think H clic clacs, etc. I always liked the look and feel of a bit looser than snug fit ) - think the “old school” bangle style. It looks effortless to me. So with that being the situation I was presented with at the time, I said I wasn’t committing until I tried medium. Well there was zero medium stock and then they closed again to the public so I told my SA I may very well prefer medium and that was what I was leaning towards. Long story short and fast forward to last week, the medium arrived and although I haven’t tried it (I did try a medium in the signature bangle a while back but never the medium clover) I just bought it anyway. Fingers crossed for me... worst case I switch it to the small as I know it fits and runs fine over my wrist bone and up 2.5 inches past my wrist bone towards the elbow. I’m hoping I prefer the medium!!!!! If you are similar to my size (Love 17, JUC 16) I think you need to try the large.... it might be a bit big but maybe not big enough to slip off without opening??? I never tried so I can’t say for certain but I know the fit you’re referring to and it could very well work! Here is a pic. The white and yellow are larges and the rose is small. I wish we could attach videos not just pics as you would get a better idea of the space as from this picture’s angle it looks like the small has no space. I hope you can try it soon...they are already popular enough but I feel like there has been a new, real desire for this piece world wide so everyone and their brother are clamouring for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065676
> View attachment 5065677


Wow.... we are wrist twins!  My wrist is 5.75, and I have photos I can show you of a medium.  For sure, if you thought the large was too big and the small too snug, the medium is your size!  Good choice!

The first photo is me with a size small.  The second photo is the medium.
Like you, I prefer it looser (yes, Love 17), but now... I'm on this kick to see how I would like it as a big bangle, almost to the point where I could slip it off, but not quite that big.  Thanks for the photos.  The large looks nice, but I think I might even try the XL as I want it big.  If it doesn't look good, I will just get the medium.  The small is a no for sure.  Too snug and it will annoy me all day.

I think you made the right choice!  Congrats again!  I am so excited for you.

Sorry about the bad photos, but I hope you get an idea...
The lighting stinks, and I can't seem to take good photos!


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> Wow.... we are wrist twins!  My wrist is 5.75, and I have photos I can show you of a medium.  For sure, if you thought the large was too big and the small too snug, the medium is your size!  Good choice!
> 
> The first photo is me with a size small.  The second photo is the medium.
> Like you, I prefer it looser (yes, Love 17), but now... I'm on this kick to see how I would like it as a big bangle, almost to the point where I could slip it off, but not quite that big.  Thanks for the photos.  The large looks nice, but I think I might even try the XL as I want it big.  If it doesn't look good, I will just get the medium.  The small is a no for sure.  Too snug and it will annoy me all day.
> 
> I think you made the right choice!  Congrats again!  I am so excited for you.
> 
> Sorry about the bad photos, but I hope you get an idea...
> The lighting stinks, and I can't seem to take good photos!


Thank you, Thank you! This is very helpful. OK you have relaxed my concern as I prefer here the look of the medium. I'm glad I'm not alone in liking a looser fit/look. Actually, your ring was what my eye went to first - It's fabulous. You must have the best ring collection: Frivole, Lotus, this....!

Yes, it's definitely worth a visit to see if the large / xl perlee can function as you are envisioning. And like you said, if you don't like the look after all, then you know the medium is a great option.

I'll let you know how it works out but this has helped me a lot! Thank you!


----------



## chromemilou

Deleted.


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> Wow.... we are wrist twins!  My wrist is 5.75, and I have photos I can show you of a medium.  For sure, if you thought the large was too big and the small too snug, the medium is your size!  Good choice!
> 
> The first photo is me with a size small.  The second photo is the medium.
> Like you, I prefer it looser (yes, Love 17), but now... I'm on this kick to see how I would like it as a big bangle, almost to the point where I could slip it off, but not quite that big.  Thanks for the photos.  The large looks nice, but I think I might even try the XL as I want it big.  If it doesn't look good, I will just get the medium.  The small is a no for sure.  Too snug and it will annoy me all day.
> 
> I think you made the right choice!  Congrats again!  I am so excited for you.
> 
> Sorry about the bad photos, but I hope you get an idea...
> The lighting stinks, and I can't seem to take good photos!
> 
> View attachment 5065878
> View attachment 5065879



Oh, I like the medium on you! And that emerald ring!!! It could have been in Crazy Rich Asians!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Oh, I like the medium on you! And that emerald ring!!! It could have been in Crazy Rich Asians!


Thank you so much for the comment on the ring.  It's a Colombian emerald, and I am really happy with it.

Thanks also your for your thoughts on the size. I think you are right... I may just get the medium. My husband thinks wearing it as a big bangle will look "cheesy."  He says slip-on bangles are always round, not oval.


----------



## hkim019

Does anybody have any photos of their Perlee Signature Ring? If you wouldn't mind sharing what ring SIZE as well? I'm a size 52 for the Cartier JUC and having a hard time choosing what size I would need to order online for the Perlee ring. Thanks in advance!


----------



## say brooke

Is there really a price increase in USA too? I'm waiting for the WG Perlee Clover bracelet to come back in stock. Can one order this at the current price?


----------



## BigAkoya

say brooke said:


> Is there really a price increase in USA too? I'm waiting for the WG Perlee Clover bracelet to come back in stock. Can one order this at the current price?


Yes.  I ordered a ring last week in my size as it was out of stock.  I did not know about the price increase last week, so yes, you can order anytime.  This ensures you will get your piece once they start making it again  My SA said they are ramping up production again.  

I would suggest just ordering it if you are serious, regardless of the rumored price increase.  The benefit to ordering is you will be in the queue to receive one.  Some pieces/sizes rarely hit the shelves due to popularity and are already spoken for from orders.


----------



## say brooke

BigAkoya said:


> Yes.  I ordered a ring last week in my size as it was out of stock.  I did not know about the price increase last week, so yes, you can order anytime.  This ensures you will get your piece one they start making it again  My SA said they are ramping up production again.
> 
> I would suggest just ordering it if you are serious, regardless of the rumored price increase.  The benefit to ordering is you will be in the queue to receive one.  Some pieces/sizes rarely hit the shelves due to popularity and are already spoken for from orders.


Thanks so much! I deffinetly want it as it'll be the perfect compliment to the 6M Magic pave necklace that I have. But I was going to get Bouton d'or earrings this week to complete my set. I already have the pendant which I bought a couple of months back. Ahhh... now will have to order the Perlee clover as I don't want to pay those extra $$. Even if its a 3% increase, its another 8 to $900 ON TOP of the hefty price tag.


----------



## kimber418

BigAkoya said:


> Yes.  I ordered a ring last week in my size as it was out of stock.  I did not know about the price increase last week, so yes, you can order anytime.  This ensures you will get your piece once they start making it again  My SA said they are ramping up production again.
> 
> I would suggest just ordering it if you are serious, regardless of the rumored price increase.  The benefit to ordering is you will be in the queue to receive one.  Some pieces/sizes rarely hit the shelves due to popularity and are already spoken for from orders.




Do you know the date of the price increase?  I was going to try to get into a VCA boutique before the increase!   I have owned the YG clover bracelet for many years and lately I want to add the white gold clover to my collection (thanks to this thread)~!


----------



## BigAkoya

kimber418 said:


> Do you know the date of the price increase?  I was going to try to get into a VCA boutique before the increase!   I have owned the YG clover bracelet for many years and lately I want to add the white gold clover to my collection (thanks to this thread)~!


Hi, I do not know the price increase or even the US will be affected (assuming you are in the US).  It seems other countries have confirmed, and the date seems to be May 11 with a 3% increase.  The US increase though is still a bit of a mystery.

That said... a WG Clover!  You too?!!  See... it's like the best selling piece these days!  There are none, zippo, in the US, at least not as of last week.  I have not put my order in yet as I'm not sure on my size, but if I did know, it would make three of us fighting over the WG clover!   

Since you already have the YG Clover and know what size you are, I would suggest just contacting your SA and put your order in!  As I mentioned earlier, a 3% increase is not a biggie.  It's more about getting your order so you can grab one of the few pieces that arrive. 

I hope you get it, and wow... it would look amazing if you mix metals and stack them together.  If you have an old Clover, I think the sizing names changed a year or two ago, so your "small" may not really be the "small" in today's terminology.  You may want to measure your bangle and let your SA know to be sure.


----------



## RitaLA

I heard from my SA yesterday that the price increase was for Saudi Arabia but she said “don’t quote me.”  I went ahead and paid for my guilloche bracelet even though I have to wait a while. I have 5 people ahead of me. Anyway, I didn’t want to take the chance


----------



## lilpikachu

RitaLA said:


> I heard from my SA yesterday that the price increase was for Saudi Arabia but she said “don’t quote me.”  I went ahead and paid for my guilloche bracelet even though I have to wait a while. I have 5 people ahead of me. Anyway, I didn’t want to take the chance


Good call to lock it in now - did you pay the full amount? 
The guilloche bracelet is such a stunning piece! It’s on my wish list too


----------



## Happyish

Notorious Pink said:


> View attachment 4429511


I'm catching up and oh my goodness, is this beautiful!


----------



## SerenaRandy

I got this response from VCA SA regarding price increase:


‘We have been told that there may be a global price alignment across some markets, but that North America will not be affected.’



I hope that helps! And please reach out again any time!


----------



## RitaLA

lilpikachu said:


> Good call to lock it in now - did you pay the full amount?
> The guilloche bracelet is such a stunning piece! It’s on my wish list too


I paid full for the rose gold and more than half towards the guilloche to secure the price. My SA told me it will take a while since it’s always sold out, which is fine. A great excuse to walk in the store again


----------



## RitaLA

SerenaRandy said:


> I got this response from VCA SA regarding price increase:
> 
> 
> ‘We have been told that there may be a global price alignment across some markets, but that North America will not be affected.’
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that helps! And please reach out again any time!


Praise God!!!!! Lol


----------



## vcaloverrrrr

So today I went into VCA in Singapore as I was notified about the price increase and I wanted to try on some stuff and see what I would like but was told most items were not in stock. I ended up putting down a deposit for a WG Signature bracelet and sweet MOP earrings in YG. My husband also put down a deposit for the diamond Estelle ring for our wedding anniversary in June, but my SA told me it could take up to 3 months to receive the stock..........

I walked out of the store with only receipts and $$$$ poorer yikes!  my birthday is next month so hopefully one of those items arrive first but it's upsetting that the increase is more than a week away and most items are already sold out!!!


----------



## BigAkoya

There is so much love here for the Perlee Clover bangle I thought I would post a sizing chart if it might help anyone here with sizing.  These are recommendations of course as some prefer to wear it tighter/looser, but this gives you an idea.


----------



## CDNinNYC

Hi Ladies, would love your thoughts on this...  I went to my local VCA store to try on the frivole pave earrings this past weekend. I've been saving/wanting them for a while but never tried on and was ready to pull the trigger.  I wanted to see if I could see wearing them casually.  I was interested in the YG or WG of which there was neither in the small size.  I tried on the RG and liked them.  However, I'm concerned that most of my jewelry is YG with some WG and platinum.  The SA said it was my decision but said she liked the look of the RG and that matching tones was old-fashioned.  I'm not sure if I will regret getting them in RG.  Do you tend to match gold tones or just wear what you please?


----------



## LuckyMe14

CDNinNYC said:


> Hi Ladies, would love your thoughts on this...  I went to my local VCA store to try on the frivole pave earrings this past weekend. I've been saving/wanting them for a while but never tried on and was ready to pull the trigger.  I wanted to see if I could see wearing them casually.  I was interested in the YG or WG of which there was neither in the small size.  I tried on the RG and liked them.  However, I'm concerned that most of my jewelry is YG with some WG and platinum.  The SA said it was my decision but said she liked the look of the RG and that matching tones was old-fashioned.  I'm not sure if I will regret getting them in RG.  Do you tend to match gold tones or just wear what you please?


I personally would wait for YG or WG, whichever you like most as earrings. Do not get the RG if you do not like/own RG now and wait for the once's you wanted in the first place. At least do not buy them without comparing them to YG/WG. I mix but only RG and YG. I do not like WG with my skin color. It is all very personal, but do not buy without seeing al metals against your skin/hair. This is not cheap, so you should be 100% sure about it!


----------



## RitaLA

CDNinNYC said:


> Hi Ladies, would love your thoughts on this...  I went to my local VCA store to try on the frivole pave earrings this past weekend. I've been saving/wanting them for a while but never tried on and was ready to pull the trigger.  I wanted to see if I could see wearing them casually.  I was interested in the YG or WG of which there was neither in the small size.  I tried on the RG and liked them.  However, I'm concerned that most of my jewelry is YG with some WG and platinum.  The SA said it was my decision but said she liked the look of the RG and that matching tones was old-fashioned.  I'm not sure if I will regret getting them in RG.  Do you tend to match gold tones or just wear what you please?


I constantly mix white gold and rose gold. All my cartier bracelets are in rose gold and I wear with my WG wedding.  I personally think it’s fun


----------



## BigAkoya

CDNinNYC said:


> Hi Ladies, would love your thoughts on this...  I went to my local VCA store to try on the frivole pave earrings this past weekend. I've been saving/wanting them for a while but never tried on and was ready to pull the trigger.  I wanted to see if I could see wearing them casually.  I was interested in the YG or WG of which there was neither in the small size.  I tried on the RG and liked them.  However, I'm concerned that most of my jewelry is YG with some WG and platinum.  The SA said it was my decision but said she liked the look of the RG and that matching tones was old-fashioned.  I'm not sure if I will regret getting them in RG.  Do you tend to match gold tones or just wear what you please?


I always match my metal.  I never mix.  Well, I'm just a white metal gal anyway (platinum or WG).
Also, it seems you are not loving RG, so I would skip. VCA is not cheap, so you need to love these pieces.  I just purchased the Frivole WG small pave to wear casually... skinny jeans, bermuda shorts.  Of course the SA likes the RG on you... it's something she can sell right then.

Since you already tried them on and like them, I would just order the metal you like.


----------



## Happyish

CDNinNYC said:


> Hi Ladies, would love your thoughts on this...  I went to my local VCA store to try on the frivole pave earrings this past weekend. I've been saving/wanting them for a while but never tried on and was ready to pull the trigger.  I wanted to see if I could see wearing them casually.  I was interested in the YG or WG of which there was neither in the small size.  I tried on the RG and liked them.  However, I'm concerned that most of my jewelry is YG with some WG and platinum.  The SA said it was my decision but said she liked the look of the RG and that matching tones was old-fashioned.  I'm not sure if I will regret getting them in RG.  Do you tend to match gold tones or just wear what you please?


I think your SA is trying to sell you what's in stock. Wait. As far as I'm concerned, I want my jewelry to match, rather than being parti-colored. If these were $20 earrings, I would tell you it's not a big deal, but not at this price point. This is a major purchase, something you'll have for years. If you settle for the rose gold, I think you'll regret it. Best to wait and place an order for exactly what you want. You may not get the immediate gratification, but you'll have the long-term satisfaction. I would also look into working with a different SA. Mine has guided me and helped me, but she's never been pushy, and I don't like that your SA is putting her needs before your wants.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> I always match my metal.  I never mix.  Well, I'm just a white metal gal anyway (platinum or WG).
> Also, it seems you are not loving RG, so I would skip. VCA is not cheap, so you need to love these pieces.  I just purchase the Frivole WG small pave to wear casually... skinny jeans, bermuda shorts.  Of course the SA like the RG on you... it's something she can sell right then.
> 
> Since you already tried them on and like them, I would just order the metal you like.


Well said . . .


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> I think your SA is trying to sell you what's in stock. Wait. As far as I'm concerned, I want my jewelry to match, rather than being parti-colored. If these were $20 earrings, I would tell you it's not a big deal, but not at this price point. This is a major purchase, something you'll have for years. If you settle for the rose gold, I think you'll regret it. Best to wait and place an order for exactly what you want. You may not get the immediate gratification, but you'll have the long-term satisfaction. I would also look into working with a different SA. Mine has guided me and helped me, but she's never been pushy, and I don't like that your SA is putting her needs before your wants.


Love this!  Totally agree with you on the SA.


----------



## HADASSA

CDNinNYC said:


> Hi Ladies, would love your thoughts on this...  I went to my local VCA store to try on the frivole pave earrings this past weekend. I've been saving/wanting them for a while but never tried on and was ready to pull the trigger.  I wanted to see if I could see wearing them casually.  I was interested in the YG or WG of which there was neither in the small size.  I tried on the RG and liked them.  However, I'm concerned that most of my jewelry is YG with some WG and platinum.  The SA said it was my decision but said she liked the look of the RG and that matching tones was old-fashioned.  I'm not sure if I will regret getting them in RG.  Do you tend to match gold tones or just wear what you please?


@CDNinNYC, sometimes you have to be a bit enterprising when what you want is out of stock. Ask to see a PENDANT or similar piece in the gold colour you desire so you can hold up to your ear and see how it looks with your complexion. I think you will quickly narrow down your gold colour preference.

About the SA's comment, mixing different gold colours is nothing new but I personally will not mix YG and RG. RG and WG matches pretty well and it all depends on your comfort level of mixing metals. You do seem to like the look of the RG and your SA, as eager she was to make a sale, should have been more accommodating in listening to your concerns about gold colour preference.

I think you should revisit the boutique with these tools in mind and make a deliberate decision from there. Like others members have said, VCA is too expensive to settle.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I mix and match all the time. Most days I’m wearing all three - YG earrings and necklace, pg and wg on Wrists and hands. My Love is pg and wg. I used to wear YG bracelets too but not anymore. I guess I wear them on different parts of my body - I don’t mix metals near my face (same metal for ears and neck) or hands.


----------



## CDNinNYC

LuckyMe14 said:


> I personally would wait for YG or WG, whichever you like most as earrings. Do not get the RG if you do not like/own RG now and wait for the once's you wanted in the first place. At least do not buy them without comparing them to YG/WG. I mix but only RG and YG. I do not like WG with my skin color. It is all very personal, but do not buy without seeing al metals against your skin/hair. This is not cheap, so you should be 100% sure about it!


Thank you!  Yes, I think I will ask to compare with the other metals.  I don't want to regret anything.


----------



## CDNinNYC

RitaLA said:


> I constantly mix white gold and rose gold. All my cartier bracelets are  in rose gold and I wear with my WG wedding.  I personally think it’s fun


Yes, I can see that looking lovely.  

I mix WG and YG, but have never mixed RG with YG.  I tend to mostly wear YG on the neck and wrist but will mix it with WG/diamond studs.  I was conflicted with the idea of PG on the ears and YG on the neck.

I will go back and ask to try with other metals.

Thank you!


----------



## CDNinNYC

BigAkoya said:


> I always match my metal.  I never mix.  Well, I'm just a white metal gal anyway (platinum or WG).
> Also, it seems you are not loving RG, so I would skip. VCA is not cheap, so you need to love these pieces.  I just purchased the Frivole WG small pave to wear casually... skinny jeans, bermuda shorts.  Of course the SA likes the RG on you... it's something she can sell right then.
> 
> Since you already tried them on and like them, I would just order the metal you like.


Thank you!  So glad to read you are wearing the WG small pave casually!  I wasn't sure if it would look too formal.  I will ask to try those as well.


----------



## RitaLA

CDNinNYC said:


> Yes, I can see that looking lovely.
> 
> I mix WG and YG, but have never mixed RG with YG.  I tend to mostly wear YG on the neck and wrist but will mix it with WG/diamond studs.  I was conflicted with the idea of PG on the ears and YG on the neck.
> 
> I will go back and ask to try with other metals.
> 
> Thank you!


Yeah ... I agree. I never mix Rose with yellow. I personally think it doesn’t look good on my skin. But I encourage people to wear what makes them happy. Each person has a preference and it’s so hard to keep track of all those things when we are trying to follow someone else’s preferences but not ours. Cheers to happy hearts!!!


----------



## BigAkoya

So much love here for Frivole earrings also that I wanted to share a tid-bit... 

I just got the Frivole WG pave earrings, but they fit tighter than my Vintage Alhambras.  
I contacted my SA and he said no worries... he will ask VCA to loosen them and also swap the post out with the thinner posts.  

In case any of you are experiencing any discomfort with your Frivole earrings, you may want to check with your SA. 

Hope this was helpful.


----------



## Faith030203

SouthTampa said:


> I am trying to decide one my first VCA piece.    I would like to get a bracelet to wear with my watch.    I have several watches but mainly wear two watches.    The first is a platinum diamond watch, and while a ‘bit much”, I wear it quite a lot.  I wear with jeans, anything, I just love the watch.    The second is a white gold rolex Cellini.   I love that I can switch out the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059187
> View attachment 5059185
> View attachment 5059187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bands.    I have so so many bands for this watch.      I actually think it is a man’s watch, but I fell in love with it and have had it about 10 years.    Clearly two different looks.    I am thinking of a simple white gold Alhambra one motif bracelet.    What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 5060140
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060141
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060142


Well hello from a fellow South Tampa-ite! Small world. That top watch is stunning and I think the pave bracelet would pair with it beautifully


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Faith030203 said:


> Well hello from a fellow South Tampa-ite! Small world. That top watch is stunning and I think the pave bracelet would pair with it beautifully



Haha this forum is way too small! Hello to both of you from Lakeland ❤️


----------



## jenayb

glamourbag said:


> Last year I had to pay in full in advance to secure my guilloche bracelet as there were none in stock country wide. However, my most recent purchase last week (my clover perlee bracelet), which also was not in stock country wide, was put aside for me by my SA when the first one arrived so really I think there is no rhyme or reason sometimes to this....



Congrats on the Clover, yay!!! You are honestly so very lucky to have secured one right now. They are very difficult to come by, and I was chatting with my SA yesterday who told me that corporate has told the stores to anticipate another 1.5 years of low inventory. How true this will turn out to be, who knows, but...


----------



## glamourbag

jenaywins said:


> Congrats on the Clover, yay!!! You are honestly so very lucky to have secured one right now. They are very difficult to come by, and I was chatting with my SA yesterday who told me that corporate has told the stores to anticipate another 1.5 years of low inventory. How true this will turn out to be, who knows, but...


Thank you!!! Yes I'm so happy it came. I feel my SA is always on top of things. I went with my wg choice and it's even prettier outside of the store lighting so I'm very pleased. I hope you are still just as happy with your rg beauties.

Wow, 1.5 years!!! That's a long projection but I can imagine its sounds about right considering we, here, are still in lockdown number three...
Here is to hoping we all get out of this well sooner rather than later and with more beautiful VCA!


----------



## Alena21

Notorious Pink said:


> I mix and match all the time. Most days I’m wearing all three - YG earrings and necklace, pg and wg on Wrists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notorious Pink said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mix and match all the time. Most days I’m wearing all three - YG earrings and necklace, pg and wg on Wrists and hands. My Love is pg and wg. I used to wear YG bracelets too but not anymore. I guess I wear them on different parts of my body - I don’t mix metals near my face (same metal for ears and neck) or hands.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you not wear yellow gold on your hands @Notorious Pink ?
Click to expand...


----------



## San2222

I'm based in Asia, my sa said all classic product line will see price increase globally of 3% (with exception of Australia, Canada, Korea and China)  on 05/11, has anyone heard? not a huge increase but good to buy it before then.


----------



## Happyish

jenaywins said:


> Congrats on the Clover, yay!!! You are honestly so very lucky to have secured one right now. They are very difficult to come by, and I was chatting with my SA yesterday who told me that corporate has told the stores to anticipate another 1.5 years of low inventory. How true this will turn out to be, who knows, but...


I guess that gives us an opportunity to save our money while VCA catches up with inventory!


----------



## lilpikachu

San2222 said:


> I'm based in Asia, my sa said all classic product line will see price increase globally of 3% (with exception of Australia, Canada, Korea and China)  on 05/11, has anyone heard? not a huge increase but good to buy it before then.


There has been discussion on the price increase thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/van-cleef-vca-price-increase-thread.675577/

I hope you’re right about Australia being excluded this time around… guess we shall find out on Tuesday


----------



## Coco.lover

I’m pretty new VCA just have two pieces but growing my collection. Anyway I went to boutique at the Crystals in Vegas and had the sweetest and friendliest associate help me Melissa. Sadly they didn’t have the ring  I’m searching for but hopefully she can lcate one for me.


----------



## ssx3

Hello girls!

I just purchased my first VCA piece yesterday but i did not get any cleaning cloth. Can someone confirm if they still give out? I called a store near me (the store has not opened up yet) and she said they don’t give out to customers.


----------



## mmiller769

Hi All. I went to VCA’s website today to check out the Vintage Alhambra MOP bracelet, and it shows “Call for Availability” What is going on? Is it being discontinued?


----------



## jenaps

mmiller769 said:


> Hi All. I went to VCA’s website today to check out the Vintage Alhambra MOP bracelet, and it shows “Call for Availability” What is going on? Is it being discontinued?


It’s probably just out of stock.  Very low inventory right now.


----------



## BigAkoya

mmiller769 said:


> Hi All. I went to VCA’s website today to check out the Vintage Alhambra MOP bracelet, and it shows “Call for Availability” What is going on? Is it being discontinued?


Very low inventory now as @jenaps said. 
If you really want a bracelet, don't keep checking, just purchase one.  Others who have "purchased" will get them first once they are back in stock.


----------



## 880

ssx3 said:


> Hello girls!
> 
> I just purchased my first VCA piece yesterday but i did not get any cleaning cloth. Can someone confirm if they still give out? I called a store near me (the store has not opened up yet) and she said they don’t give out to customers.


My SA once told me that VCA corporate is in charge of supplies like boxes, cleaning cloths etc etc. They are chronically short of stuff, including sometimes bottled water, and he said it can be horrible if they sell a necklace and dont have a necklace box. Just check with your SA when you are next there. It might be due to covid, not sure.


----------



## ssx3

880 said:


> My SA once told me that VCA corporate is in charge of supplies like boxes, cleaning cloths etc etc. They are chronically short of stuff, including sometimes bottled water, and he said it can be horrible if they sell a necklace and dont have a necklace box. Just check with your SA when you are next there. It might be due to covid, not sure.



Thank you! Contacted the SA and he said they don't give with MOP purchase but will send me one once they have in stock.


----------



## ThisVNchick

I got to try these on today and am so in loveeee. I’m currently waiting to add either a 20 carnelian or a 20 BA (pending color saturation and evenness throughout) but these...would be an instant gratification purchase  so torn on what to do but DH told me to be patience and wait for my original WL items LOL


----------



## cuselover

Does anyone know if the holiday pendant is still available for purchase?


----------



## BigAkoya

ThisVNchick said:


> I got to try these on today and am so in loveeee. I’m currently waiting to add either a 20 carnelian or a 20 BA (pending color saturation and evenness throughout) but these...would be an instant gratification purchase  so torn on what to do but DH told me to be patience and wait for my original WL items LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081092


Looks great on you, but I would hold out for a 20.  A 20 in BA would be beautiful... such a nice pop of color.  I wish they offered it in WG.  

Hold out!  Get the 20!  That would be my vote.  Good luck to you.


----------



## couturequeen

ThisVNchick said:


> I got to try these on today and am so in loveeee. I’m currently waiting to add either a 20 carnelian or a 20 BA (pending color saturation and evenness throughout) but these...would be an instant gratification purchase  so torn on what to do but DH told me to be patience and wait for my original WL items LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081092


I’d go for your wishlist first. Focus on the 20!

I think this one’s great once you have the essentials


----------



## A bottle of Red

Those earings are incredible though!


----------



## mfa777

ThisVNchick said:


> I got to try these on today and am so in loveeee. I’m currently waiting to add either a 20 carnelian or a 20 BA (pending color saturation and evenness throughout) but these...would be an instant gratification purchase  so torn on what to do but DH told me to be patience and wait for my original WL items LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081092


I would get the earrings )


----------



## ThisVNchick

mfa87 said:


> I would get the earrings )


TPf is never short of enablers (not that it’s a bad thing LOL)


----------



## ThisVNchick

BigAkoya said:


> Looks great on you, but I would hold out for a 20.  A 20 in BA would be beautiful... such a nice pop of color.  I wish they offered it in WG.
> 
> Hold out!  Get the 20!  That would be my vote.  Good luck to you.





couturequeen said:


> I’d go for your wishlist first. Focus on the 20!
> 
> I think this one’s great once you have the essentials


After sleeping on them, I’ve decided to stand firm and wait for my perfect 20 BA or carnelian (whichever comes first).

DH was relieved to hear me say that this morning over breakfast. He was expecting me to swing right back and pick up the earrings and we would be back at the store within 30 days to pick up my 20  for some reason my purchases always come in a cluster and it’s never a fun conversation to have with him when that happens lol


----------



## eletons

ThisVNchick said:


> I got to try these on today and am so in loveeee. I’m currently waiting to add either a 20 carnelian or a 20 BA (pending color saturation and evenness throughout) but these...would be an instant gratification purchase  so torn on what to do but DH told me to be patience and wait for my original WL items LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081092


Everything looks so nice. I think your outfit contributes a lot to the pave RG grey MOP earrings and the pink in the middle of the pendent got high-lighted by the deep purple in your outfit.


----------



## KristinS

Happy Friday lovely ladies and gents !
Question for this group - I am quarantining in Florida, where I started my VCA obsession and purchased my first pieces. I plan to purchase another few items and continue down the wishlist. Should I wait a few months until I return home to NYC in order to establish a long-term relationship with an SA at the flagship? This is a new world for me, so trying to get clarity if it makes sense to hold off on revving the engines


----------



## Yodabest

kstropp said:


> Happy Friday lovely ladies and gents !
> Question for this group - I am quarantining in Florida, where I started my VCA obsession and purchased my first pieces. I plan to purchase another few items and continue down the wishlist. Should I wait a few months until I return home to NYC in order to establish a long-term relationship with an SA at the flagship? This is a new world for me, so trying to get clarity if it makes sense to hold off on revving the engines


I have a pretty nice VCA collection and don’t have a consistent SA. I know some people value the experience having an SA they work with and believe there are perks, but I’ve never had a problem getting what I want without that.


----------



## lisawhit

kstropp said:


> Happy Friday lovely ladies and gents !
> Question for this group - I am quarantining in Florida, where I started my VCA obsession and purchased my first pieces. I plan to purchase another few items and continue down the wishlist. Should I wait a few months until I return home to NYC in order to establish a long-term relationship with an SA at the flagship? This is a new world for me, so trying to get clarity if it makes sense to hold off on revving the engines


I use an SA at a VCA stand alone boutique and an SA with VCA at Neiman Marcus and I've ordered through VCA online....all wonderful experiences...


----------



## lulu-47

I am looking to purchase a vintage Alhambra bracelet to wear with my Cartier Love and JUC. I currently also wear a single motif pendant in hammered yellow gold.
I know that I definitely want a bracelet in yellow gold but can’t decide which one... I’m leaning towards the hammered gold due to it’s easiness to wear and stack but don’t know if it will be too matchy matchy with my pendant. I also like the idea of MOP or Tigers Eye but am concerned about stacking them. How would Tigers Eye specifically hold up when stacked? My concern with MOP is that I do use gradual tanner in the summer and would be worried about any tan transfer onto the MOP.


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,
I tried MOP 2 motif recently and I returned it since it didn’t work out for me. I don’t know if it was the color or style itself. I wanted to try the other 2 motif options before I make a decision on this style. Grey MOP/pave 2 motif is not an option since I don’t grey MOP on my tan skintone. My SA is shipping me these two options. Does anybody have these? What do you think is a better choice between the two? Thanks


----------



## Yodabest

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> I tried MOP 2 motif recently and I returned it since it didn’t work out for me. I don’t know if it was the color or style itself. I wanted to try the other 2 motif options before I make a decision on this style. Grey MOP/pave 2 motif is not an option since I don’t grey MOP on my tan skintone. My SA is shipping me these two options. Does anybody have these? What do you think is a better choice between the two? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 5084467
> View attachment 5084468



I like the one with the tiger eye and carnelian Alhambra! I tried it in the magic Alhambra 6 motif necklace and it’s a beautiful combo in person.


----------



## gagabag

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> I tried MOP 2 motif recently and I returned it since it didn’t work out for me. I don’t know if it was the color or style itself. I wanted to try the other 2 motif options before I make a decision on this style. Grey MOP/pave 2 motif is not an option since I don’t grey MOP on my tan skintone. My SA is shipping me these two options. Does anybody have these? What do you think is a better choice between the two? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 5084467
> View attachment 5084468


I have the 2-motif with butterfly and find it playful and elegant at the same time, plus I love butterflies so I’m biased. I also have the vintage carnelian single motif, which I wear more often as it goes so easily  with everything. 
With those options, the 2-motif carnelian could be worn more with formal and informal attire. Good luck deciding!


----------



## Yoshi1296

lulu-47 said:


> I am looking to purchase a vintage Alhambra bracelet to wear with my Cartier Love and JUC. I currently also wear a single motif pendant in hammered yellow gold.
> I know that I definitely want a bracelet in yellow gold but can’t decide which one... I’m leaning towards the hammered gold due to it’s easiness to wear and stack but don’t know if it will be too matchy matchy with my pendant. I also like the idea of MOP or Tigers Eye but am concerned about stacking them. How would Tigers Eye specifically hold up when stacked? My concern with MOP is that I do use gradual tanner in the summer and would be worried about any tan transfer onto the MOP.



I think Tiger's Eye or Black Onyx might be best for you. However out of all I really suggest the solid hammered yellow gold, but I'm biased because I have it. Also, I always prefer my jewelry to be matchy matchy ha!


----------



## Yoshi1296

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> I tried MOP 2 motif recently and I returned it since it didn’t work out for me. I don’t know if it was the color or style itself. I wanted to try the other 2 motif options before I make a decision on this style. Grey MOP/pave 2 motif is not an option since I don’t grey MOP on my tan skintone. My SA is shipping me these two options. Does anybody have these? What do you think is a better choice between the two? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 5084467
> View attachment 5084468



Butterfly gets my vote!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> I tried MOP 2 motif recently and I returned it since it didn’t work out for me. I don’t know if it was the color or style itself. I wanted to try the other 2 motif options before I make a decision on this style. Grey MOP/pave 2 motif is not an option since I don’t grey MOP on my tan skintone. My SA is shipping me these two options. Does anybody have these? What do you think is a better choice between the two? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 5084467
> View attachment 5084468


Both designs are amazing; you cannot go wrong. Go for the pretty stones too!


----------



## ThisVNchick

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> I tried MOP 2 motif recently and I returned it since it didn’t work out for me. I don’t know if it was the color or style itself. I wanted to try the other 2 motif options before I make a decision on this style. Grey MOP/pave 2 motif is not an option since I don’t grey MOP on my tan skintone. My SA is shipping me these two options. Does anybody have these? What do you think is a better choice between the two? Thanks


My vote is for the 2 motif TE/carnelian. I have them and get lots of use from them daily. I dress them up and wear them casually with shorts/jeans. I've tried on the butterfly ones before. They are pretty but I for some reason could not get over the slanted dangle of the butterflies.


----------



## Alena21

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> I tried MOP 2 motif recently and I returned it since it didn’t work out for me. I don’t know if it was the color or style itself. I wanted to try the other 2 motif options before I make a decision on this style. Grey MOP/pave 2 motif is not an option since I don’t grey MOP on my tan skintone. My SA is shipping me these two options. Does anybody have these? What do you think is a better choice between the two? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 5084467
> View attachment 5084468


I have both and used to love the butterfly more since I have the btf  ring too. The neutral colours of the butterfly are easier to style. They go with everything.  But I love the pop of colour on the carnelian too. They are more elegant and for special occasions.  Look a bit too much for everyday..... at least for me.


----------



## winks

quick question: aren't the WG/MOP Alhambra earings in the Magic Size available? only vintage? TIA


----------



## lulu-47

Yoshi1296 said:


> I think Tiger's Eye or Black Onyx might be best for you. However out of all I really suggest the solid hammered yellow gold, but I'm biased because I have it. Also, I always prefer my jewelry to be matchy matchy ha!


Thank you Yoshi1296! I got the hammered gold and I love it 
I can’t believe how well it catches the light. The single motif pendant is sparkly but there’s something about the 5 motifs together in the bracelet which is extra special


----------



## jwilli

Question about how the earings fit. I got a pair of pave vintage Alhambra for last Christmas. They never snapped shut and when I put them on I always had to gently squeeze them closed, over the day I would check them and they felt lose and I would gently squeeze them closed again. I’ve had them repaired twice since Christmas, both times the SA admitted yeah they aren’t right. I just got them back for the second time and they are better repaired than the last time as they now snap shut. Can someone tell me over say a 6month period and wearing them say 3 times a week do they still snap shut? Frankly, I’m irritated with myself that in the first week I didn’t just return them but as it was my first VCA piece I didn’t really know how they should close. Please let me know your thoughts as I’m questioning the quality. Also does anyone know the warranty period? Also, any tips for putting then on ans taking them off - I know that sounds basic


----------



## BigAkoya

jwilli said:


> Question about how the earings fit. I got a pair of pave vintage Alhambra for last Christmas. They never snapped shut and when I put them on I always had to gently squeeze them closed, over the day I would check them and they felt lose and I would gently squeeze them closed again. I’ve had them repaired twice since Christmas, both times the SA admitted yeah they aren’t right. I just got them back for the second time and they are better repaired than the last time as they now snap shut. Can someone tell me over say a 6month period and wearing them say 3 times a week do they still snap shut? Frankly, I’m irritated with myself that in the first week I didn’t just return them but as it was my first VCA piece I didn’t really know how they should close. Please let me know your thoughts as I’m questioning the quality. Also does anyone know the warranty period? Also, any tips for putting then on ans taking them off - I know that sounds basic


Hi!  You should not have to snap them shut.  The clip should be adjusted to hug your ears gently when you close them.  For me, the VA Alhambra clips are a tiny bit too tight for me, and the post is a tiny bit too thick.  In this case, VCA can adjust them looser and swap then out for a thinner post.  So it may be a tightness issue for you.  

In your case, could it be your clips are adjusted too loose and then you feel you have to press them to close them? If they are too loose, VCA can tightened them for you.  But no... you should not have to squeeze them to close.  If adjusted correctly, the clip mechanism will gently snap close and hug your ear.  

It may be you have super thin ear lobes and need them tightened further?  Or maybe this second adjustment is now just right.  

And don't be shy in adjusting your earrings.  If needed, you can keep adjusting them forever.  My SA told me VCA realizes earrings are not one size fit all... they have different posts in thickness and length, they can tighten or loosen them because people's body changes.  Here is a link to make you feel better sending them back in if needed.  You can see in their service page, earclips can be adjusted forever:   Jewelry services - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com) 

Putting clips on... no.. it's not a basic question, and even after years... I still have to "guess" at finding my ear hole!  I am clumsy, so I literally hold my earlob one hand, hold the earring in the other hand, and kind of feel where my ear hole should be, jab my earlobe a few times and finally, it goes in.  If you find yourself doing that... you are not alone!  I have never been the type that can put on clips in the first shot or with one hand.     

Congratulations on your earrings!  I am sure they are beautiful on you!


----------



## Yoshi1296

lulu-47 said:


> Thank you Yoshi1296! I got the hammered gold and I love it
> I can’t believe how well it catches the light. The single motif pendant is sparkly but there’s something about the 5 motifs together in the bracelet which is extra special



Yay congrats! Enjoy the bracelet! It is so lovely and easy to wear! I never take mine off, so special to me


----------



## Happyish

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> I tried MOP 2 motif recently and I returned it since it didn’t work out for me. I don’t know if it was the color or style itself. I wanted to try the other 2 motif options before I make a decision on this style. Grey MOP/pave 2 motif is not an option since I don’t grey MOP on my tan skintone. My SA is shipping me these two options. Does anybody have these? What do you think is a better choice between the two? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 5084467
> View attachment 5084468


I think the two-motif carnelian/TE is stunning. I am olive-complected. I tried these years ago and they were very flattering. I like the combination, the carnelian enhances the TE, the TE enhances the carnelian, and both enhance the gold and vice versa.

I personally do not care for the MOP/TE Butterfly motif. First, I would never pair these two stones together. Second, I'm not enamored with the flat butterfly. Third, I don't understand these earrings at all--they're neither alhambra nor fauna--to me they're a bizarre and unappealing-as if someone at VCA had the stones left over and said, "hey, let's do something with these". I'm expect some people love them, but I'm not a fan . . .

HOWEVER, this is my personal opinion so take it with a grain of salt . . .


----------



## couturequeen

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> I tried MOP 2 motif recently and I returned it since it didn’t work out for me. I don’t know if it was the color or style itself. I wanted to try the other 2 motif options before I make a decision on this style. Grey MOP/pave 2 motif is not an option since I don’t grey MOP on my tan skintone. My SA is shipping me these two options. Does anybody have these? What do you think is a better choice between the two? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 5084467
> View attachment 5084468


I prefer carnelian and TE. I haven’t tried them on because they’ve never been in stock when I’m in store ... but one day.


----------



## Happyish

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> I tried MOP 2 motif recently and I returned it since it didn’t work out for me. I don’t know if it was the color or style itself. I wanted to try the other 2 motif options before I make a decision on this style. Grey MOP/pave 2 motif is not an option since I don’t grey MOP on my tan skintone. My SA is shipping me these two options. Does anybody have these? What do you think is a better choice between the two? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 5084467
> View attachment 5084468


I know these are WG, 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
but I think they are gorgeous!


----------



## lulu-47

Yoshi1296 said:


> Yay congrats! Enjoy the bracelet! It is so lovely and easy to wear! I never take mine off, so special to me


Thanks, I love it! Quick question- do you sleep with your bracelet on? I never take off my Cartier Love or JUC even to sleep but because of the chain and (maybe?) more fragile nature of the Alhambra I’m wondering whether or not it’s ok to keep it on 24/7...?


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

when do y’all think any information about the 2021 pendant will leak out? i know it’s early, but i’m curious...


----------



## Yoshi1296

lulu-47 said:


> Thanks, I love it! Quick question- do you sleep with your bracelet on? I never take off my Cartier Love or JUC even to sleep but because of the chain and (maybe?) more fragile nature of the Alhambra I’m wondering whether or not it’s ok to keep it on 24/7...?



Hi! I don't take mine off to sleep, but only because I have a thin chain bracelet paired with it, so there isn't anything that may cause damage to my VCA. Although, these bracelets are quite sturdy. I pretty much never take mine off unless when I'm moving something heavy or doing heavy cleaning. 

I even shower or do the dishes with it on and it has held up just fine.


----------



## jenaps

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> when do y’all think any information about the 2021 pendant will leak out? i know it’s early, but i’m curious...


I was JUST thinking abt this today!!!! Last year we didn’t find out until mid September...


----------



## lulu-47

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hi! I don't take mine off to sleep, but only because I have a thin chain bracelet paired with it, so there isn't anything that may cause damage to my VCA. Although, these bracelets are quite sturdy. I pretty much never take mine off unless when I'm moving something heavy or doing heavy cleaning.
> 
> I even shower or do the dishes with it on and it has held up just fine.


Ok thanks


----------



## 911snowball

innerpeace, another vote for the carnelian/TE two motif. Although I believe I am considerably older than you and that might influence my advice, I feel the combination is very sophisticated and quite elegant.  It is also not as often seen out and about which, to me, makes it even more notable.


----------



## 880

PC1984 said:


> I like the one with the tiger eye and carnelian Alhambra! I tried it in the magic Alhambra 6 motif necklace and it’s a beautiful combo in person.


+1 for the same reason  Also agree with @Happyish re the colors and the butterfly mixed with clover. And with @911snowball re the singular appeal of this two motif
Congratulations @lulu-47 on your new bracelet! 
@BigAkoya, thank goodness; I thought I was the only one who took some time and effort into finding the ear piercing and getting the earring in place


----------



## Happyish

lulu-47 said:


> Thanks, I love it! Quick question- do you sleep with your bracelet on? I never take off my Cartier Love or JUC even to sleep but because of the chain and (maybe?) more fragile nature of the Alhambra I’m wondering whether or not it’s ok to keep it on 24/7...?



Years ago (10 to be exact) I bought the RG Sweet Alhambra bracelet and repurposed it to wear as an anklet. I've worn it every day since (just like the Love and the JUC). I shower, sleep and work-out in it. I never take it off. I can't believe how sturdy this is (watch, I'll probably lose it tomorrow [please no!!!!]). 
With that being said, I would never wear it this way if it were made with one of the stones: e.g., MOP, carnelian, turquoise, etc. as all are fragile and would show signs of wear if not irreparable damage from this kind of daily use. Remember, stones are porous and hot water, chlorine, soap or whatever, will all take their toll--the stones can become brittle and crack, the color can fade and the shiny surface will dull over time. I don't know what your bracelet is made of, but you may want to keep this in mind when deciding whether to wear it or take it off for certain activities.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Years ago (10 to be exact) I bought the RG Sweet Alhambra bracelet and repurposed it to wear as an anklet. I've worn it every day since. I shower, sleep and work-out in it. I never take it off. I can't believe how sturdy this is (watch, I'll probably lose it tomorrow) [please no!!!!]. With that being said, I would never wear it this way if it were made with one of the stones: e.g., MOP, carnelian, turquoise, etc. as all are fragile and would probably show signs of wear if not damage from this kind of daily use. Remember, stones are porous and hot water, chlorine, soap or whatever, will all take their toll--the stones can become brittle and crack, the color can fade and the polished surface will dull over time. I don't know what your bracelet is made of, but you may want to keep this in mind when deciding whether to take it off for certain activities.


What a totally cute idea!  I have not worn an anklet in years.  Sweet is the perfect size.  Love this idea.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> What a totally cute idea!  I have not worn an anklet in years.  Sweet is the perfect size.  Love this idea.


I had them add 2" of chain or thereabouts, and remove the 2nd jump ring. It's perfect!
Can you imagine the pave diamond sweet as an anklet? Now that would be super-amazing!


----------



## TankerToad

ThisVNchick said:


> I got to try these on today and am so in loveeee. I’m currently waiting to add either a 20 carnelian or a 20 BA (pending color saturation and evenness throughout) but these...would be an instant gratification purchase  so torn on what to do but DH told me to be patience and wait for my original WL items LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081092


Omg - love these on you -
The coloring/flash of the MOP is gorgeous 
You have more will power than I would have had


----------



## TankerToad

mfa87 said:


> I would get the earrings )


You & me both 
I have no willpower


----------



## TankerToad

kstropp said:


> Happy Friday lovely ladies and gents !
> Question for this group - I am quarantining in Florida, where I started my VCA obsession and purchased my first pieces. I plan to purchase another few items and continue down the wishlist. Should I wait a few months until I return home to NYC in order to establish a long-term relationship with an SA at the flagship? This is a new world for me, so trying to get clarity if it makes sense to hold off on revving the engines


It’s so fun to go to the Flagship if you can - the boutique is historical & sort of magical. The SAs are so kind and knowledgeable - it will make your next purchase an event on to itself. Just my .02


----------



## pigleto972001

My nyc sa just texted and said price increase 6/1. Details to follow she said.


----------



## innerpeace85

pigleto972001 said:


> My nyc sa just texted and said price increase 6/1. Details to follow she said.


Yes got confirmation from NYC and South Coast Plaza SA.


----------



## civic4800

My Chicago SA just texted saying a price increase eff. 6/1 as well.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Ugh, I’m so annoyed. Why does every luxury house increase their prices so often?! I had planned a piece in the next few months since I just got the Frivole ring, but now I’m wondering if I should bite the bullet now.


----------



## Happyish

civic4800 said:


> My Chicago SA just texted saying a price increase eff. 6/1 as well.


This is ridiculous! They have nothing to sell, and didn't they just have a price increase less than six months ago?


----------



## Chanellover2015

Aghhh a price increase!!

 I was thinking/debating over the yg guilloche 5 motif bracelet, should I get it or should I go for something else...like the Cartier Love bracelet. Ahhhh I’m confused. Can anyone who has both advice on what to get first?

and if not the guilloche bracelet what is a first VCA piece to get??


----------



## Yoshi1296

I'm curious...I checked my receipt right now for the deposit I made last week for my item and it does not indicate anything about the item I put a deposit for (5 motif hammered YG alhambra bracelet)??? No remaining balance or anything on it??? I paid $2500 and that's all the receipt shows... 

I hope that is not a way for them to charge me the newer increased price when I placed my order well before the price increase...


----------



## Happyish

Chanellover2015 said:


> Aghhh a price increase!!
> 
> I was thinking/debating over the yg guilloche 5 motif bracelet, should I get it or should I go for something else...like the Cartier Love bracelet. Ahhhh I’m confused. Can anyone who has both advice on what to get first?
> 
> and if not the guilloche bracelet what is a first VCA piece to get??


I would bypass the Cartier Love--everyone has it. The guilloche is elegant and not as common.
And if not the guilloche, you ask, what is the first piece to get? The answer: Something you love!


----------



## Chanellover2015

Happyish said:


> I would bypass the Cartier Love--everyone has it. The guilloche is elegant and not as common.
> And if not the guilloche, you ask, what is the first piece to get? The answer: Something you love!


Ah thanks for your reply!!! I ❤️  your ‘something you love’ yes you are  right!!
I’ve got to love it for sure.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Happyish said:


> Years ago (10 to be exact) I bought the RG Sweet Alhambra bracelet and repurposed it to wear as an anklet. I've worn it every day since (just like the Love and the JUC). I shower, sleep and work-out in it. I never take it off. I can't believe how sturdy this is (watch, I'll probably lose it tomorrow [please no!!!!]).
> With that being said, I would never wear it this way if it were made with one of the stones: e.g., MOP, carnelian, turquoise, etc. as all are fragile and would show signs of wear if not irreparable damage from this kind of daily use. Remember, stones are porous and hot water, chlorine, soap or whatever, will all take their toll--the stones can become brittle and crack, the color can fade and the shiny surface will dull over time. I don't know what your bracelet is made of, but you may want to keep this in mind when deciding whether to wear it or take it off for certain activities.


I LOVE this idea!!!


----------



## Happyish

Ah . . . the dreaded price increase! Is anyone splurging on anything? Curious minds want to know!


----------



## Chanellover2015

Guilloche bracelet!! 
im going on Sat to Birks here in Vancouver to try it out. Well the SA I had first spoken to called me and when I said what I was looking for she said they didnt have it but then called me back and said they have the one that has diamonds so I could try for the look of it and to also see the other pieces that I’m interested in 

wonder what the difference is between buying from vancleef directly as opposed to buying it from another high end jeweller...??


----------



## Happyish

Chanellover2015 said:


> Guilloche bracelet!!
> im going on Sat to Birks here in Vancouver to try it out. Well the SA I had first spoken to called me and when I said what I was looking for she said they didnt have it but then called me back and said they have the one that has diamonds so I could try for the look of it and to also see the other pieces that I’m interested in
> 
> wonder what the difference is between buying from vancleef directly as opposed to buying it from another high end jeweller...??


Return policy? Financing?


----------



## ThisVNchick

Chanellover2015 said:


> Guilloche bracelet!!
> im going on Sat to Birks here in Vancouver to try it out. Well the SA I had first spoken to called me and when I said what I was looking for she said they didnt have it but then called me back and said they have the one that has diamonds so I could try for the look of it and to also see the other pieces that I’m interested in
> 
> wonder what the difference is between buying from vancleef directly as opposed to buying it from another high end jeweller...??


Here in the states, if one buys VCA through Neimans, one can make use of the store's 30 day return policy and 12 months no interest if the item was purchased on a Neiman Marcus credit card. I believe VCA only does returns/refunds, if you purchase the item unseen (so via charge-sends). Otherwise, it is final sale. Of course, there are exceptions if you have a good relationship with your VCA SA.


----------



## BigAkoya

Chanellover2015 said:


> Guilloche bracelet!!
> im going on Sat to Birks here in Vancouver to try it out. Well the SA I had first spoken to called me and when I said what I was looking for she said they didnt have it but then called me back and said they have the one that has diamonds so I could try for the look of it and to also see the other pieces that I’m interested in
> 
> wonder what the difference is between buying from vancleef directly as opposed to buying it from another high end jeweller...??


Hi!  I think others have given you feedback about the benefits of buying it from Birks (no interest on credit card, refund).  Those are the obvious benefits.

For me though, I prefer to go directly to a boutique, especially for long term items such as jewelry that will require aftercare, even a simple cleaning.  The main reason is that they have my purchase in their system.  VCA seems really picky about repairs and maintenance, and I have read in some cases in the US, if you did not purchase your piece at a VCA boutique (e.g. they cannot find you in the system), you need to bring your COA to show proof.  That would just annoy me if my "authenticity" to repair or clean a piece depended on my little COA.  I would prefer they look my purchase up, and yup... they see it's my piece.. authentic, and they service it.

As for a refund, I know VCA says no refund, credit only.  From my own experience, that's not a hard rule, and I would think if you are undecided about two pieces, they will have some leeway, knowing you will purchase one.

Birks carries VCA today, but they may not always. This is already true of Neiman Marcus... there are some NMs in the US where the VCA boutique closed down.  Related, Chanel also shut down a lot of leased boutiques at Saks.  This happened a few years ago.  And with jewelry, it will always be something especially as we age and wear our pieces... My fingers got fatter, resize please. My bracelet is all dirty, clean please.  My earrings are too tight, loosen please.

SAs come and go, leased spaces come and go, but the VCA maison remains.

Just my two cents for another point of view.
Good luck to you!


----------



## A bottle of Red

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I think others have given you feedback about the benefits of buying it from Birks (no interest on credit card, refund).  Those are the obvious benefits.
> 
> For me though, I prefer to go directly to a boutique, especially for long term items such as jewelry that will require aftercare, even a simple cleaning.  The main reason is that they have my purchase in their system.  VCA seems really picky about repairs and maintenance, and I have read in some cases in the US, if you did not purchase your piece at a VCA boutique (e.g. they cannot find you in the system), you need to bring your COA to show proof.  That would just annoy me if my "authenticity" to repair or clean a piece depended on my little COA.  I would prefer they look my purchase up, and yup... they see it's my piece.. authentic, and they service it.
> 
> As for a refund, I know VCA says no refund, credit only.  From my own experience, that's not a hard rule, and I would think if you are undecided about two pieces, they will have some leeway, knowing you will purchase one.
> 
> Birks carries VCA today, but they may not always. This is already true of Neiman Marcus... there are some NMs in the US where the VCA boutique closed down.  Related, Chanel also shut down a lot of leased boutiques at Saks.  This happened a few years ago.  And with jewelry, it will always be something especially as we age and wear our pieces... My fingers got fatter, resize please. My bracelet is all dirty, clean please.  My earrings are too tight, loosen please.
> 
> SAs come and go, leased spaces come and go, but the VCA maison remains.
> 
> Just my two cents for another point of view.
> Good luck to you!


Really good points to think about!


----------



## Chanellover2015

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I think others have given you feedback about the benefits of buying it from Birks (no interest on credit card, refund).  Those are the obvious benefits.
> 
> For me though, I prefer to go directly to a boutique, especially for long term items such as jewelry that will require aftercare, even a simple cleaning.  The main reason is that they have my purchase in their system.  VCA seems really picky about repairs and maintenance, and I have read in some cases in the US, if you did not purchase your piece at a VCA boutique (e.g. they cannot find you in the system), you need to bring your COA to show proof.  That would just annoy me if my "authenticity" to repair or clean a piece depended on my little COA.  I would prefer they look my purchase up, and yup... they see it's my piece.. authentic, and they service it.
> 
> As for a refund, I know VCA says no refund, credit only.  From my own experience, that's not a hard rule, and I would think if you are undecided about two pieces, they will have some leeway, knowing you will purchase one.
> 
> Birks carries VCA today, but they may not always. This is already true of Neiman Marcus... there are some NMs in the US where the VCA boutique closed down.  Related, Chanel also shut down a lot of leased boutiques at Saks.  This happened a few years ago.  And with jewelry, it will always be something especially as we age and wear our pieces... My fingers got fatter, resize please. My bracelet is all dirty, clean please.  My earrings are too tight, loosen please.
> 
> SAs come and go, leased spaces come and go, but the VCA maison remains.
> 
> Just my two cents for another point of view.
> Good luck to you!


These are really good points!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I think others have given you feedback about the benefits of buying it from Birks (no interest on credit card, refund).  Those are the obvious benefits.
> 
> For me though, I prefer to go directly to a boutique, especially for long term items such as jewelry that will require aftercare, even a simple cleaning.  The main reason is that they have my purchase in their system.  VCA seems really picky about repairs and maintenance, and I have read in some cases in the US, if you did not purchase your piece at a VCA boutique (e.g. they cannot find you in the system), you need to bring your COA to show proof.  That would just annoy me if my "authenticity" to repair or clean a piece depended on my little COA.  I would prefer they look my purchase up, and yup... they see it's my piece.. authentic, and they service it.
> 
> As for a refund, I know VCA says no refund, credit only.  From my own experience, that's not a hard rule, and I would think if you are undecided about two pieces, they will have some leeway, knowing you will purchase one.
> 
> Birks carries VCA today, but they may not always. This is already true of Neiman Marcus... there are some NMs in the US where the VCA boutique closed down.  Related, Chanel also shut down a lot of leased boutiques at Saks.  This happened a few years ago.  And with jewelry, it will always be something especially as we age and wear our pieces... My fingers got fatter, resize please. My bracelet is all dirty, clean please.  My earrings are too tight, loosen please.
> 
> SAs come and go, leased spaces come and go, but the VCA maison remains.
> 
> Just my two cents for another point of view.
> Good luck to you!


If you bring a VCA piece into NM for repair, will they forward it the Maison's workshop? I ask, because the city where I live doesn't have a free-standing boutique--but there is a Neiman Marcus with an in-store VCA salon. Does it work the same as if were to go to the boutique?


----------



## couturequeen

Happyish said:


> If you bring a VCA piece into NM for repair, will they forward it the Maison's workshop? I ask, because the city where I live doesn't have a free-standing boutique--but there is a Neiman Marcus with an in-store VCA salon. Does it work the same as if were to go to the boutique?


Yes! It was always a seamless experience for me. They’d send and it would take a bit longer with shipping, but same great service. I had bracelets shortened and necklaces lengthened.


----------



## nicole0612

Happyish said:


> If you bring a VCA piece into NM for repair, will they forward it the Maison's workshop? I ask, because the city where I live doesn't have a free-standing boutique--but there is a Neiman Marcus with an in-store VCA salon. Does it work the same as if were to go to the boutique?


Yes, that is correct. My NM closed last fall, but they would ship items to the NYC workshop when needed. It was usually quite quick, ~1 week turnaround prior to covid.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> If you bring a VCA piece into NM for repair, will they forward it the Maison's workshop? I ask, because the city where I live doesn't have a free-standing boutique--but there is a Neiman Marcus with an in-store VCA salon. Does it work the same as if were to go to the boutique?


Yes, that is correct because that NM VCA store validates the authenticity on your behalf.  But your purchase at NM is not technically in the official VCA system.  They may have recently changed that, but it has not been the case. What you buy at NM is a NM purchase, hence the return policy/using a NM charge card/line of credit is different. It is not in registered in the VCA system, so if you walk into a VCA boutique, they cannot "look you up".  Not being officially registered in the VCA system is the part that really annoys me. But it's all preference if that matters to you vs. being able to return something in 30 days/using a line of credit, etc.


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, that is correct. My NM closed last fall, but they would ship items to the NYC workshop when needed. It was usually quite quick, ~1 week turnaround prior to covid.


I am curious... what do you do now when you send in your piece?  Do they ask for authenticity?  Do you have to show a photo copy of your COA?  If more NM VCA boutiques close, I wonder if VCA will update their policy.  

I do not live near a VCA, but when I need service, I just tell the VCA boutique, and they email me a FedEx label, and I ship it to them to deal with.  I am just wondering how you service your NM purchased pieces now since the NM VCA boutique closed.   That would be interesting to know.  Did VCA change any policies for NM purchased pieces?  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> If you bring a VCA piece into NM for repair, will they forward it the Maison's workshop? I ask, because the city where I live doesn't have a free-standing boutique--but there is a Neiman Marcus with an in-store VCA salon. Does it work the same as if were to go to the boutique?


I forgot to respond you to about how servicing works at the boutique for me.  I too do not live near a VCA.  When I need a service, I just contact the boutique, they see my piece in their system, and they email me a FedEx label.  I take my piece to FedEx who puts it in a box for me (VCA told me I do not need to purchase any special box, take it to FedEx who will box it for me, fully insured by VCA).  The item gets FedEx-d to their boutique, and they take care of sending it to the workshop.  When the service is done, my piece gets sent to the boutique who inspects it again. Then before they mail it to me, they put it in the cute little package, the bow, pouch, shopping bag, and all that stuff and FedEx it back to me. They also include the VCA service order (the cost is free but it's evidence and a log to show what has been serviced with my piece which I save for reference).  The Service Order looks like the same receipt when you make a purchase... a 8.5 x 11" paper with VCA letterhead.  My name is on it, and the description of my piece and service performed.

Then they ship out my goody bag via FedEx Overnight Signature Required. The SA always checks with me prior to shipping to be sure the chosen arrival date works with my schedule.  For overnight service, my FedEx guy always seems to deliver it by 12:30pm.

It's really easy.  Hassle free.  Hope that helps explains the process.  It seems to be the same process for me each time.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> I forgot to respond you to about how servicing works at the boutique for me.  I too do not live near a VCA.  When I need a service, I just contact the boutique, they see my piece in their system, and they email me a FedEx label.  I take my piece to FedEx who puts it in a box for me (VCA told me I do not need to purchase any special box, take it to FedEx who will box it for me, fully insured by VCA).  The item gets FedEx-d to their boutique, and they take care of sending it to the workshop.  When the service is done, my piece gets sent to the boutique who inspects it again. Then before they mail it to me, they put it in the cute little package, the bow, pouch, shopping bag, and all that stuff and FedEx it back to me. They also include the VCA service order (the cost is free but it's evidence and a log to show what has been serviced with my piece which I save for reference).  The Service Order looks like the same receipt when you make a purchase... a 8.5 x 11" paper with VCA letterhead.  My name is on it, and the description of my piece and service performed.
> 
> Then they ship out my goody bag via FedEx Overnight Signature Required. The SA always checks with me prior to shipping to be sure the chosen arrival date works with my schedule.  For overnight service, my FedEx guy always seems to deliver it by 12:30pm.
> 
> It's really easy.  Hassle free.  Hope that helps explains the process.  It seems to be the same process for me each time.


That's terrific! I didn't know that was a possibility.
Now here's a wrinkle . . . what if it's a vintage piece that may or may not be in the system and certainly isn't in the system under my name given that I would not be the original owner?


----------



## ThisVNchick

Happyish said:


> That's terrific! I didn't know that was a possibility.
> Now here's a wrinkle . . . what if it's a vintage piece that may or may not be in the system and certainly isn't in the system under my name given that I would not be the original owner?


I've read that in cases this like, VCA will ask you to pay for the authentication service ($1800) before they proceed with servicing the item. The good thing is, it's a one time fee and VCA will issue you a documentation, so if the piece needs to be serviced again later down the road, you have proof to show them. The down side is, of course, the cost and if it's worth it (to you) relative to the price that you paid for the item.


----------



## Happyish

ThisVNchick said:


> I've read that in cases this like, VCA will ask you to pay for the authentication service ($1800) before they proceed with servicing the item. The good thing is, it's a one time fee and VCA will issue you a documentation, so if the piece needs to be serviced again later down the road, you have proof to show them. The down side is, of course, the cost and if it's worth it (to you) relative to the price that you paid for the item.


Thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> I am curious... what do you do now when you send in your piece?  Do they ask for authenticity?  Do you have to show a photo copy of your COA?  If more NM VCA boutiques close, I wonder if VCA will update their policy.
> 
> I do not live near a VCA, but when I need service, I just tell the VCA boutique, and they email me a FedEx label, and I ship it to them to deal with.  I am just wondering how you service your NM purchased pieces now since the NM VCA boutique closed.   That would be interesting to know.  Did VCA change any policies for NM purchased pieces?
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


My Neiman Marcus closed in November 2020, so I have been purchasing via text/phone from my new SA at the New York boutique since then. Though I am located on the West coast, pieces purchased from our Neiman Marcus had been sent to New York when repairs were needed and our Neiman’s sourced all of their items through the NYC 5th boutique. It is as you say in your subsequent post; now I text my SA that I would like to send in an item, she sends me an insured FedEx shipping label and then she ships it back when completed. I have never needed to send in a receipt or COA, except for a vintage item I have which is apparently commonly faked, so she suggested that including a photo copy of the paperwork would expedite the process. I don’t know if it would have slowed down the servicing if I had not included the paperwork. My experiences with another boutique were different, but I was a new client there, which makes a difference. I think sometimes it is a case of the SAs just being extremely busy and not having the time to dedicate to these activities on a particular day. I will say that the repair process seemed even smoother through Neiman Marcus because they are so keen on customer service and they shipped items right to the workshop, rather than the piece going first to the sales department of the boutique.


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> My Neiman Marcus closed in November 2020, so I have been purchasing via text/phone from my new SA at the New York boutique since then. Though I am located on the West coast, pieces purchased from our Neiman Marcus had been sent to New York when repairs were needed and our Neiman’s sourced all of their items through the NYC 5th boutique. It is as you say in your subsequent post; now I text my SA that I would like to send in an item, she sends me an insured FedEx shipping label and then she ships it back when completed. I have never needed to send in a receipt or COA, except for a vintage item I have which is apparently commonly faked, so she suggested that including a photo copy of the paperwork would expedite the process. I don’t know if it would have slowed down the servicing if I had not included the paperwork. My experiences with another boutique were different, but I was a new client there, which makes a difference. I think sometimes it is a case of the SAs just being extremely busy and not having the time to dedicate to these activities on a particular day. I will say that the repair process seemed even smoother through Neiman Marcus because they are so keen on customer service and they shipped items right to the workshop, rather than the piece going first to the sales department of the boutique.


Thank you, that was helpful. It seem your process is similar to mine.   I am sure so many of us use the FedEx system as there are so few VCA boutiques in the US.  

Thanks again!


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you, that was helpful. It seem your process is similar to mine.   I am sure so many of us use the FedEx system as there are so few VCA boutiques in the US.
> 
> Thanks again!


I am glad to share my experience, I agree that it is very helpful to have the FedEx labels provided for convenience and peace of mind when sending our pieces in.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> That's terrific! I didn't know that was a possibility.
> Now here's a wrinkle . . . what if it's a vintage piece that may or may not be in the system and certainly isn't in the system under my name given that I would not be the original owner?


I think the next time you send it in for cleaning or any service, it might be worth it to ask to get it certified. As @ThisVNchick said, the service is $1800, but it will give you peace of mind for the future. Plus.. in the very unlikely event it may be a super good fake, you can always get a refund if you recently purchased it. You can kill two birds with one stone.  

For pave pieces,  I would definitely recommend getting them checked to make sure the diamonds are in tight.  I wear jewelry everyday, and I'm probably tough on my jewelry as I always seem to be bashing it. I actually cracked a platinum prong on my engagement ring (who knew you could crack a platinum prong?). 

So for me, it's worth it just to check the stability of the piece, especially rings, which I wear often and they get bashed around.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Has anyone been to the NYC flagship store this week? Wondering what the inventory is like. Also do you still need an appointment?


----------



## DS2006

nycmamaofone said:


> Has anyone been to the NYC flagship store this week? Wondering what the inventory is like. Also do you still need an appointment?


No, I haven't, but I talked to my SA today and stock is still low. There's a price increase of 2.7% June 1, so that won't help the inventory even though it's a very small increase. I am debating about picking up something off my wishlist since I would buy one or two things this year anyway.


----------



## Chanellover2015

I’m thinking of buying the guilloche yg as well as the yg carnelian bracelet...hmmm wonder if I should wait for the guilloche or just buy it now before the increase here in Canada


----------



## glamourbag

Chanellover2015 said:


> I’m thinking of buying the guilloche yg as well as the yg carnelian bracelet...hmmm wonder if I should wait for the guilloche or just buy it now before the increase here in Canada


IF your SA has one Id grab it. If not but you are sure you want it, pay up front. I know they allow it as I did it for mine and it arrived three weeks after. Im also in Can.


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, that is correct because that NM VCA store validates the authenticity on your behalf.  But your purchase at NM is not technically in the official VCA system.  They may be have recently changes  that, but it has not been the case. What you buy at NM is a NM purchase, hence the return policy/using a NM charge card/line of credit is different. It is not in registered in the VCA system, so if you walk into a VCA boutique, they cannot "look you up".  Not being officially registered in the VCA system is the part that really annoys me. But it's all preference if that matters to you vs. being able to return something in 30 days/using a line of credit, etc.tyyyy


I love all of your points, esp.  this post and the one prior.  I’ve only bought from my VCA SA,  but I was told that if I ever purchased from a VCA (abroad) that I could just bring the purchase to my local VCA to have it registered with them when I got home.  It sounded like this would also apply to a VCA purchase from an authorized retailer, but, someone who wants to do this should of course check aftercare is important to them.

@Happyish, it was my understanding (I could be mistaken though) when I asked about heritage pieces (NYC flagship has a heritage counter)  that VCA would service so long as the piece was in their system, making me think that authenticity was the issue and not original ownership. . . (My interpretation only though).  if a piece belonged to a family member or friend  or other; it wouldn’t make sense that service is tied only to the individual at time of purchase)


----------



## HADASSA

880 said:


> I love all of your points, esp.  this post and the one prior.  I’ve only bought from my VCA SA,  but I was told that if I ever purchased from a VCA (abroad) that I could just bring the purchase to my local VCA to have it registered with them when I got home.  It sounded like this would also apply to a VCA purchase from an authorized retailer, but, someone who wants to do this should of course check aftercare is important to them.



It's the first time I am hearing about bringing in to VCA to have it registered. I know before, if an item is bought abroad, you must declare at US CUSTOMS in order for VCA US to work on the piece. Maybe this rule will still apply and necessary CUSTOMS DUTIES paid.

I have bought VCA pieces at both SELFRIDGES and HARRODS and they were able to access my US PURCHASE HISTORY, as well as the US was able to see my UK PURCHASES, so maybe NO REAL NEED to register with US boutiques...


----------



## HADASSA

880 said:


> I love all of your points, esp.  this post and the one prior.  I’ve only bought from my VCA SA,  but I was told that if I ever purchased from a VCA (abroad) that I could just bring the purchase to my local VCA to have it registered with them when I got home.  It sounded like this would also apply to a VCA purchase from an authorized retailer, but, someone who wants to do this should of course check aftercare is important to them.



It's the first time I am hearing about bringing in to VCA to have it registered. I know before, if an item is bought abroad, you must declare at US CUSTOMS in order for VCA US to work on the piece. Maybe this rule will still apply and necessary CUSTOMS DUTIES paid.

I have bought VCA pieces at both SELFRIDGES and HARRODS and they were able to access my US PURCHASE HISTORY, as well as the US was able to see my UK PURCHASES, so maybe NO REAL NEED to register with US boutiques...


----------



## 880

HADASSA said:


> It's the first time I am hearing about bringing in to VCA to have it registered. I know before, if an item is bought abroad, you must declare at US CUSTOMS in order for VCA US to work on the piece. Maybe this rule will still apply and necessary CUSTOMS DUTIES paid.
> 
> I have bought VCA pieces at both SELFRIDGES and HARRODS and they were able to access my US PURCHASE HISTORY, as well as the US was able to see my UK PURCHASES, so maybe NO REAL NEED to register with US boutiques...


@HADASSA, I’m new to VCA and have never purchased from abroad, so I would absolutely defer to you! Thanks for clarifying! 
I’d like to add, I cannot wait, as I am sure, many other TPFers, for life, travel and shopping to resume post covid


----------



## HADASSA

880 said:


> @HADASSA, I’m new to VCA and have never purchased from abroad, so I would absolutely defer to you! Thanks for clarifying!
> I’d like to add, I cannot wait, as I am sure, many other TPFers, for life, travel and shopping to resume post covid



I am not American and our borders have been closed since March 2020...

However most of my luxury purchases are done in the US (closest country) and  I am 
shopping remotely with the help of the “eyes” of some wonderful TPFers.

I echo your sentiment of wanting life to revert to some level of normalcy.


----------



## couturequeen

ThisVNchick said:


> I've read that in cases this like, VCA will ask you to pay for the authentication service ($1800) before they proceed with servicing the item. The good thing is, it's a one time fee and VCA will issue you a documentation, so if the piece needs to be serviced again later down the road, you have proof to show them. The down side is, of course, the cost and if it's worth it (to you) relative to the price that you paid for the item.


Also wanted to note that I was given a 6-month wait (at a minimum) to have a vintage piece authenticated. And that’s before repair needs you might have.


----------



## meeowy

I am very happy with my NM SA and prefer to shop with her.  But a year of low inventory and not getting pieces I would like, I caved and bought a piece online before the price increase.  Haha, I just need to get that off my chest.   Hope when things return to normal, I can go back to her.


----------



## MsRuckus

couturequeen said:


> Also wanted to note that I was given a 6-month wait (at a minimum) to have a vintage piece authenticated. And that’s before repair needs you might have.


I recently sent in a vintage piece from the 70's that I bought via 1st Dibs that needed a stone replaced.  It was old and very difficult to read the numbers, but I didn't have any paperwork or anything and they "authenticated" and repaired it in just a matter of three weeks for a pretty reasonable cost. I didn't pay extra for authentication, but the tiny repair cost $550.  For comparison, I sent in my turquoise lucky butterfly pendant at the same time, which I purchased from the Crystals boutique about 10 year ago, and had the entire turquoise stone replaced for $350.


----------



## BigAkoya

MsRuckus said:


> I recently sent in a vintage piece from the 70's that I bought via 1st Dibs that needed a stone replaced.  It was old and very difficult to read the numbers, but I didn't have any paperwork or anything and they "authenticated" and repaired it in just a matter of three weeks for a pretty reasonable cost. I didn't pay extra for authentication, but the tiny repair cost $550.  For comparison, I sent in my turquoise lucky butterfly pendant at the same time, which I purchased from the Crystals boutique about 10 year ago, and had the entire turquoise stone replaced for $350.


By the way, I would recommend you have the serial number re-stamped.

Here is why as I have a story on this...
My fingers got fat, so I had my engagement ring resized at Tiffany.  When it came back, the stamp was very faint. I could still read it, and told myself it's not a big deal, I'll live with it.  I wore it for a few weeks and said "no, it is a big deal, I need that original stamp".  I contacted Tiffany and asked the to re-stamp which they did, free of charge. That made me realize to be sure and check stamps on well-worn pieces and get them re-stamped.  With luxury brand pieces that have a serial numbers, to me, this is the most critical item.

My point is I would recommend you re-stamp your piece while the serial number is still visible to avoid any authentication issues further down the road.  For VCA, not having a serial number, even if it's because it is worn/rubbed-off is a big deal, and with your piece not having a COA, once your serial number fades further and can no longer be read, it may get complicated.

For me, I would do it for peace of mind.  Just my two cents.  Hope that helps.


----------



## MsRuckus

BigAkoya said:


> By the way, I would recommend you have the serial number re-stamped.
> 
> Here is why as I have a story on this...
> My fingers got fat, so I had my engagement ring resized at Tiffany.  When it came back, the stamp was very faint. I could still read it, and told myself it's not a big deal, I'll live with it.  I wore it for a few weeks and said "no, it is a big deal, I need that original stamp".  I contacted Tiffany and asked the to re-stamp which they did, free of charge. That made me realize to be sure and check stamps on well-worn pieces and get them re-stamped.  With luxury brand pieces that have a serial numbers, to me, this is the most critical item.
> 
> My point is I would recommend you re-stamp your piece while the serial number is still visible to avoid any authentication issues further down the road.  For VCA, not having a serial number, even if it's because it is worn/rubbed-off is a big deal, and with your piece not having a COA, once your serial number fades further and can no longer be read, it may get complicated.
> 
> For me, I would do it for peace of mind.  Just my two cents.  Hope that helps.


Thanks, great idea!  I will do that once I get my other pieces back (see the 2020 Holiday Pendant thread from yesterday for that ordeal!)


----------



## KristinS

Sunday Funday Question ☺ ???
Magic Pave - Necklace vs Earrings
If you could only have 1 ... What would you choose ?!


----------



## 880

kstropp said:


> Sunday Funday Question ☺ ???
> Magic Pave - Necklace vs Earrings
> If you could only have 1 ... What would you choose ?!


Necklace six motif pave— actually full pave is too blingy for me if there were a GMOP pave six motif mix , even better. . . 

@Big akoya, dreamt about you and your lotus set the other night.  Have you thought about Verdura stardust ear cuffs and ear clips. They are in plain Diamond and also in a combo with diamonds and moonstones. . . I know you are a matchy person, but since you are pairing the lotus ring with your pearls, I didn’t think other diamonds or even moonstones was too far to stretch. . . Not sure the Verdura stuff has as much hanger appeal as VCA, but when you try stuff on, it can be amazing. . .


----------



## couturequeen

kstropp said:


> Sunday Funday Question ☺ ???
> Magic Pave - Necklace vs Earrings
> If you could only have 1 ... What would you choose ?!


Long necklace! I feel like I’d get more wear out of it casually this way. With earrings it’s much more flashy since it’s at eye level.


----------



## Destiny757

Wondering if this is normal...I bought the sweet ahambra butterfly bracelet from the boutique yesterday and noticed when putting it on today there is an indent on the longest jump ring.  Is this normal or should I try to exchange?


----------



## nicole0612

Destiny757 said:


> Wondering if this is normal...I bought the sweet ahambra butterfly bracelet from the boutique yesterday and noticed when putting it on today there is an indent on the longest jump ring.  Is this normal or should I try to exchange?


It’s normal. It is supposed to be there.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Destiny757 said:


> Wondering if this is normal...I bought the sweet ahambra butterfly bracelet from the boutique yesterday and noticed when putting it on today there is an indent on the longest jump ring.  Is this normal or should I try to exchange?



It is normal, theres some writing in it. Not sure what. But yes, it is normal.


----------



## Destiny757

nicole0612 said:


> It’s normal. It is supposed to be there.





Yoshi1296 said:


> It is normal, theres some writing in it. Not sure what. But yes, it is normal.



Thank you!


----------



## DS2006

kstropp said:


> Sunday Funday Question ☺ ???
> Magic Pave - Necklace vs Earrings
> If you could only have 1 ... What would you choose ?!



The long wg pave pendant for me. I have the vintage pave earrings I could wear with it! I can wear Vintage pave earrings more often than I could wear the Magic.


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> Necklace six motif pave (or if there were a GMOP pave, even better)
> 
> @Big akoya, dreamt about you and your lotus set the other night.  Have you thought about Verdura stardust ear cuffs and ear clips. They are in plain Diamond and also in a combo with diamonds and moonstones. . . I know you are a matchy person, but since you are pairing the lotus ring with your pearls, I didn’t think other diamonds or even moonstones was too far to stretch. . . Not sure the Verdura stuff has as much hanger appeal as VCA, but when you try stuff on, it can be amazing. . .


You're so funny!  I am honored to participate in your dreams.    
Thanks for the tip, I had not thought of the Stardust ear clips.  The plain diamond ones look nice.  I plan to visit the city again in a month or so, and I am going to put that on my list.  It's really great all the stores are located on one corner (VCA, BG, Verdura, Mikimoto, Tiffany).  I'm going to make appointments to make sure they have the pieces while I am there.  I don't recall seeing the Stardust ear clips at the case in BG, but to be fair, I was not looking for them either.  

Thanks so much!  

P.S.  If you are thinking of getting the Lotus Ring too, at least you know of all the options for earrings!


----------



## Anabunny

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> I tried MOP 2 motif recently and I returned it since it didn’t work out for me. I don’t know if it was the color or style itself. I wanted to try the other 2 motif options before I make a decision on this style. Grey MOP/pave 2 motif is not an option since I don’t grey MOP on my tan skintone. My SA is shipping me these two options. Does anybody have these? What do you think is a better choice between the two? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 5084467
> View attachment 5084468


I have the carnelian pair. If you have blonde hair, these would show up more. I have black hair, as much as I love the carnelian, it disappears into my dark hair. Tigers eye is a good stone to purchase now, VCA is changing the tiger’s eye on the lucky animals into mahogany obsidian, a coloured glass, probably due to supply issues. 
good luck with your choice.


----------



## Anabunny

Chanellover2015 said:


> Guilloche bracelet!!
> im going on Sat to Birks here in Vancouver to try it out. Well the SA I had first spoken to called me and when I said what I was looking for she said they didnt have it but then called me back and said they have the one that has diamonds so I could try for the look of it and to also see the other pieces that I’m interested in
> 
> wonder what the difference is between buying from vancleef directly as opposed to buying it from another high end jeweller...??


I have purchased VCA pieces from Birks. I took my pendant to have the length adjusted in VCA boutique later on, VCA boutique didn’t ask any question, they checked the serial number and saw it in their system i guess, otherwise why would they do it for me. Another thing is a VCA pieces purchased from Birks also have the 30day no charge adjustment service from VCA boutique worldwide. I have in the past took my Birks VCA pieces to US boutique, and they would service it for me.


----------



## innerpeace85

Anabunny said:


> I have the carnelian pair. If you have blonde hair, these would show up more. I have black hair, as much as I love the carnelian, it disappears into my dark hair. Tigers eye is a good stone to purchase now, VCA is changing the tiger’s eye on the lucky animals into mahogany obsidian, a coloured glass, probably due to supply issues.
> good luck with your choice.


Sad to hear TE is being replaced.  I have dark brown/black hair and I have tan skintone. My SA is sending me carnelian/TE pair next week. Curious to see how it works on me..


----------



## Anabunny

innerpeace85 said:


> Sad to hear TE is being replaced.  I have dark brown/black hair and I have tan skintone. My SA is sending me carnelian/TE pair next week. Curious to see how it works on me..


Let me know how you like it once you try them! These are the ones I fell in love with on my first ever VCA boutique visit. I thought they work on my skin like lipstick when I don’t wear makeup. But after I finally bought them, I didn’t like them for sometime because they disappear into my hair. I like big statement jewelry, they were too low key for me. Then DH and I moved to a non metropolitan area, and my diamond pieces make me nervous when I go out by myself, these became the ones I wore most! They are demure enough that they don’t attract unnecessary attention, and suitable for wearing to supermarkets without being overdressed.


----------



## miniobsession

Does anybody know whether the online boutique shares inventory with standalone boutiques (will transfer item from standalone boutique if they don’t have the item you want in stock)?


----------



## meeowy

miniobsession said:


> Does anybody know whether the online boutique shares inventory with standalone boutiques (will transfer item from standalone boutique if they don’t have the item you want in stock)?


Yes.  I placed an order online for a ring size not in stock online.  Online SA was able to find it in a boutique.  She said she will pull the ring from the store to their central site then mail it out to me.  (Quoted about 2 weeks)  I guess the risk is that the item can be sold prior to the transfer process but she will keep me posted.  The advantage is that you can use the online return/refund policy whereas if you call the store directly, you have to follow boutique policy and only exchange.  Hope that helps!


----------



## gagabag

Anabunny said:


> I have the carnelian pair. If you have blonde hair, these would show up more. I have black hair, as much as I love the carnelian, it disappears into my dark hair. Tigers eye is a good stone to purchase now, VCA is changing the tiger’s eye on the lucky animals into mahogany obsidian, a coloured glass, probably due to supply issues.
> good luck with your choice.


Oh no! I have been waiting for the lion in TE! I was told there might be a price adjustment happening soon for it and I wonder if that’s due to a change in stone..? Any ideas what mahogany obsidian look like?


----------



## miniobsession

meeowy said:


> Yes.  I placed an order online for a ring size not in stock online.  Online SA was able to find it in a boutique.  She said she will pull the ring from the store to their central site then mail it out to me.  (Quoted about 2 weeks)  I guess the risk is that the item can be sold prior to the transfer process but she will keep me posted.  The advantage is that you can use the online return/refund policy whereas if you call the store directly, you have to follow boutique policy and only exchange.  Hope that helps!


That’s very helpful—thank you!


----------



## Anabunny

gagabag said:


> Oh no! I have been waiting for the lion in TE! I was told there might be a price adjustment happening soon for it and I wonder if that’s due to a change in stone..? Any ideas what mahogany obsidian look like?


I don’t know if the price adjustment has to do with this if it applies to all animals, only a few has TE. VCA increased the price of lucky animals early this year, by 5% I think, the SA tried to get me to buy the bunny before the increase though I didn’t. But the change of stone made me give her my credit card to get the older version and there were still four bunnies of TE in the country at the time. You can check if there are still TE lions. I don’t have a picture of the new lion but this is how the new bunny look like with mahogany obsidian:


----------



## gagabag

Anabunny said:


> I don’t know if the price adjustment has to do with this if it applies to all animals, only a few has TE. VCA increased the price of lucky animals early this year, by 5% I think, the SA tried to get me to buy the bunny before the increase though I didn’t. But the change of stone made me give her my credit card to get the older version and there were still four bunnies of TE in the country at the time. You can check if there are still TE lions. I don’t have a picture of the new lion but this is how the new bunny look like with mahogany obsidian:
> 
> View attachment 5091554


Thanks for sharing! I prefer the yellow flashes on the TE so hopefully, I could still find one as they are always OOS. Are they only doing this in the lucky animals or all TE pieces?


----------



## Anabunny

gagabag said:


> Thanks for sharing! I prefer the yellow flashes on the TE so hopefully, I could still find one as they are always OOS. Are they only doing this in the lucky animals or all TE pieces?


I’ve only heard about the animals changing stone. But my SA was trying to get me to buy other TE items as they are becoming rare.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Happyish said:


> I had them add 2" of chain or thereabouts, and remove the 2nd jump ring. It's perfect!
> Can you imagine the pave diamond sweet as an anklet? Now that would be super-amazing!



I am really really sorry that you posted this because I am now OBSESSED with this idea.


----------



## ChevronAxl

Hello all, I just bought some magic Onyx earclips- they are my first magic pieces. (I own two pairs of vintage earclips and a 5 motif.) I notice that when putting in one of the earclips, there is a tiny audible rattle. Does this mean the onyx is loose and should be repaired? Or is this somewhat expected given the size of earclips? Waiting to hear back from my SA. Thank you!


----------



## ShadowComet

Hello all , I just got the ring today from my SA and my husband said the ring doesn't look good on my hands and I should return it .What do you think? Should I keep it or return for store credit?


----------



## innerpeace85

ShadowComet said:


> Hello all , I just got the ring today from my SA and my husband said the ring doesn't look good on my hands and I should return it .What do you think? Should I keep it or return for store credit?


I love it on you! Did you try wearing it on the middle finger? If you don’t mind sharing, why doesn’t your husband like the ring on you?


----------



## BigAkoya

ShadowComet said:


> Hello all , I just got the ring today from my SA and my husband said the ring doesn't look good on my hands and I should return it .What do you think? Should I keep it or return for store credit?


Beautiful ring. I would suggest trying it on another finger and see if you like it better.  I wear my Frivole on my fourth/ring finger.  Next choice would be in the middle finger.  For me, I like it least on the index finger as I feel the flower on the left somehow falls off.  That's just me, but tons of ladies love it on the index finger, and it looks great.  It's all preference. 

I think you should keep.  I have fat knuckles, but I don't care, and I love wearing big flashy rings.  I am who I am.  We are too critical of ourselves and body parts that we cannot change.  No one will notice anything wrong... all they will see is that gorgeous blingy ring on your hand. 

Frivole is my favorite VCA collection, and this BTF ring is a piece of art... the heart-shaped petals, the perfect angle of each mirror polished petal, and the two flowers just slightly overlapping to create a bold look.

I vote keep!  You will stare at it all day!


----------



## Yoshi1296

ShadowComet said:


> Hello all , I just got the ring today from my SA and my husband said the ring doesn't look good on my hands and I should return it .What do you think? Should I keep it or return for store credit?



I think your ring is stunning! But, I do think it would look nicer on your middle or ring finger rather than your index finger.


----------



## Happyish

Notorious Pink said:


> I am really really sorry that you posted this because I am now OBSESSED with this idea.


I know. I know. Just when you think you're getting through your list and being "good."
But it's a little purchase that goes a long way. I haven't taken it off since the day I bought it. It's one of the best things I've ever bought from VCA.


----------



## ShadowComet

innerpeace85 said:


> I love it on you! Did you try wearing it on the middle finger? If you don’t mind sharing, why doesn’t your husband like the ring on you?



Thanks for your reply. My husband said because I have crooked fingers so I should get different designs. This ring is a statement ring and people will pay more attention to my fingers.


----------



## ShadowComet

Yoshi1296 said:


> I think your ring is stunning! But, I do think it would look nicer on your middle or ring finger rather than your index finger.



This is how it looks on my middle finger


----------



## Happyish

ShadowComet said:


> Hello all , I just got the ring today from my SA and my husband said the ring doesn't look good on my hands and I should return it .What do you think? Should I keep it or return for store credit?


Okay, I have a different take from BigAkoya!
I think it looks beautiful on your hand, but I think you need to return it. If your husband doesn't like it, you'll feel anxious about wearing it, and probably won't wear it. While ultimately we buy jewelry to please ourselves, we also want the approval of those we love. I know that if my significant other doesn't like something, not only will I hesitate to wear it, I won't wear it, and if I do, it feels like an act of defiance. It's not a good feeling. So my suggestion, spare yourself the anxiety and buy something you love and something he likes . . .


----------



## Yoshi1296

ShadowComet said:


> Thanks for your reply. My husband said because I have crooked fingers so I should get different designs. This ring is a statement ring and people will pay more attention to my fingers.



Haha, its funny because my fingers look the exact same as yours and my SA at cartier told me I have the perfect fingers to wear rings!


----------



## Yoshi1296

ShadowComet said:


> This is how it looks on my middle finger


I think this looks fabulous! much better on the middle finger!


----------



## BigAkoya

ShadowComet said:


> Thanks for your reply. My husband said because I have crooked fingers so I should get different designs. This ring is a statement ring and people will pay more attention to my fingers.


People will not notice your fingers.  You see them in a still photo, but no one's hands are ever still like to be dissected.  

People notice two things on a hand... the jewelry and the nail polish. 
I can't even tell you if my friends have fat, long, skinny, straight or crooked fingers. 
But I can tell you what rings they wear, and if they polish their nails or not. 

Try it on another finger, pick the finger you like the best, and keep!  I personally think it will look nice on your middle or fourth finger.  Good luck!


----------



## ShadowComet

BigAkoya said:


> Beautiful ring. I would suggest trying it on another finger and see if you like it better.  I wear my Frivole on my fourth/ring finger.  Next choice would be in the middle finger.  For me, I like it least on the index finger as I feel the flower on the left somehow falls off.  That's just me, but tons of ladies love it on the index finger, and it looks great.  It's all preference.
> 
> I think you should keep.  I have fat knuckles, but I don't care, and I love wearing big flashy rings.  I am who I am.  We are too critical of ourselves and body parts that we cannot change.  No one will notice anything wrong... all they will see is that gorgeous blingy ring on your hand.
> 
> Frivole is my favorite VCA collection, and this BTF ring is a piece of art... the heart-shaped petals, the perfect angle of each mirror polished petal, and the two flowers just slightly overlapping to create a bold look.
> 
> I vote keep!  You will stare at it all day!



Thanks BigAkoya for your beautiful and thoughtful words. I love the ring too.


----------



## 880

ShadowComet said:


> Thanks BigAkoya for your beautiful and thoughtful words. I love the ring too.


I love the ring on your middle finger and I agree with @BigAkoya and @Yoshi1296, but I also think @Happyish has a good point. Afterwards thought  Depends on whether you love it. Then I saw this post. 
Of course keep it if you love it. Tell your husband you love it on the middle finger. 

I find it easier to elicit the favorable opinion if I tell DH I love something right off the bat rathe than asking for his open ended thoughts. Of course sometimes you want open ended thoughts too


----------



## A bottle of Red

ChevronAxl said:


> Hello all, I just bought some magic Onyx earclips- they are my first magic pieces. (I own two pairs of vintage earclips and a 5 motif.) I notice that when putting in one of the earclips, there is a tiny audible rattle. Does this mean the onyx is loose and should be repaired? Or is this somewhat expected given the size of earclips? Waiting to hear back from my SA. Thank you!



That doesn't sound right to me. Please show it to your sa


----------



## ShadowComet

Happyish said:


> Okay, I have a different take from BigAkoya!
> I think it looks beautiful on your hand, but I think you need to return it. If your husband doesn't like it, you'll feel anxious about wearing it, and probably won't wear it. While ultimately we buy jewelry to please ourselves, we also want the approval of those we love. I know that if my significant other doesn't like something, not only will I hesitate to wear it, I won't wear it, and if I do, it feels like an act of defiance. It's not a good feeling. So my suggestion, spare yourself the anxiety and buy something you love and something he likes . . .


Thanks Happyish for your advice. I will sleep on it tonight whether I should keep or return it since it is the last one available in the U.S according to my SA.


----------



## BigAkoya

ShadowComet said:


> Thanks BigAkoya for your beautiful and thoughtful words. I love the ring too.


Since we've got a little party here going tonight, can we bug you for a mod shot on the fourth finger?  
Of the two, index or middle, I love it on the middle finger!


----------



## ShadowComet

BigAkoya said:


> Since we've got a little party here going tonight, can we bug you for a mod shot on the fourth finger?
> Of the two, index or middle, I love it on the middle finger!



Here you go


----------



## 880

ShadowComet said:


> Here you go


I love this too! By the way, if I love something, I rarely have any regret that I bought it. But if I consign something too hastily (I rarely return anything) that I loved, I often have sellers remorse. And just have to buy it again (@Rockerchic has expressed similar views re Hermes, but now that I think of it, she may also have this ring).  Of course you can reorder if this is the last one, and if you have return remorse, then you will know for certain. If that makes sense.


----------



## BigAkoya

ShadowComet said:


> Here you go


I love this too, but can you flip it so the big flower is near your middle finger?  I think swapped will be really nice!  

This is fun... the ring is a keeper to me.  And... I cannot believe this ring fits all your fingers. 
My fingers are knuckle-y, so one ring fits one finger.  I can't swap it like you can.  Lucky you!


----------



## ShadowComet

BigAkoya said:


> I love this too, but can you flip it so the big flower is near your middle finger?  I think swapped will be really nice!
> 
> This is fun... the ring is a keeper to me.  And... I cannot believe this ring fits all your fingers.
> My fingers are knuckle-y, so one ring fits one finger.  I can't swap it like you can.  Lucky you!


I'm leftie and the ring can only fit on my ring finger of the left hand. For the right hand, it can fit all - just a bit loose on the ring finger. Thanks ALL for your support and thoughts. I really APPRECIATE ❤️


----------



## meeowy

ShadowComet said:


> I'm leftie and the ring can only fit on my ring finger of the left hand. For the right hand, it can fit all - just a bit loose on the ring finger. Thanks ALL for your support and thoughts. I really APPRECIATE ❤


I think it looks lovely on you.  I tried to find my size for awhile but wasn’t successful.  Enjoy it!  At least don’t return it until you are sure.  Inventory is so incredibly short.


----------



## jenaps

ChevronAxl said:


> Hello all, I just bought some magic Onyx earclips- they are my first magic pieces. (I own two pairs of vintage earclips and a 5 motif.) I notice that when putting in one of the earclips, there is a tiny audible rattle. Does this mean the onyx is loose and should be repaired? Or is this somewhat expected given the size of earclips? Waiting to hear back from my SA. Thank you!


This happened to two of my earrings at purchase too.  1 of my malachite vintage earrings.  I took them back and when I came to pick it up - it wasn’t fixed.  The second time they fixed it. One of my plum blossom earrings rattles.  I haven’t taken it back yet as I don’t want to part with them yet.  I’ve seen people post abt this rattling here as well.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Happyish said:


> I know. I know. Just when you think you're getting through your list and being "good."
> But it's a little purchase that goes a long way. I haven't taken it off since the day I bought it. It's one of the best things I've ever bought from VCA.


NOT HELPING!!!  (or maybe you are??? )
Yes, it's now definitely on my list!


----------



## Notorious Pink

880 said:


> But if I consign something too hastily (I rarely return anything) that I loved, I often have sellers remorse. And just have to buy it again (@Rockerchic has expressed similar views re Hermes, but now that I think of it, she may also have this ring).



Me too!!! As I hunt down scarves I sold years ago....


----------



## Happyish

Notorious Pink said:


> NOT HELPING!!!  (or maybe you are??? )
> Yes, it's now definitely on my list!


Mine's all YG. It's been wonderful. Although it looks delicate, it's not fragile. I never take it off. Attached is a not very good modeling shot . . .
Which one are you considering--the WG pave, YG or something else?


----------



## 880

Notorious Pink said:


> Me too!!! As I hunt down scarves I sold years ago....


Yep. If you sell a bag and regret it, another will eventually come along.
Limited edition scarf in a certain format, not so much! Sigh! 
Good luck on your search! Hugs


----------



## Notorious Pink

Happyish said:


> Mine's all YG. It's been wonderful. Although it looks delicate, it's not fragile. I never take it off. Attached is a not very good modeling shot . . .
> Which one are you considering--the WG pave, YG or something else?
> 
> View attachment 5093484


The WG pave. My SA is laughing at me. I like wg just not near my face.


----------



## Notorious Pink

880 said:


> Yep. If you sell a bag and regret it, another will eventually come along.
> Limited edition scarf in a certain format, not so much! Sigh!
> Good luck on your search! Hugs


Im laughing because I sold a bag and regretted it - and now I think the buyer wants to sell it, so I offered to buy it back! 
I've also been hunting down a new scarf that's just been impossible to find even in the stores. Someone finally found it for me - a reseller who happens to have my number one scarf regret. Must be my lucky day!


----------



## jenaps

Happyish said:


> Mine's all YG. It's been wonderful. Although it looks delicate, it's not fragile. I never take it off. Attached is a not very good modeling shot . . .
> Which one are you considering--the WG pave, YG or something else?
> 
> View attachment 5093484


This is a FABULOUS idea! I’ll have to try the 6 motif sweet next time I go to the boutique! I use to wear anklets when I was younger. I recently found one and put it on for fun.   Brought back so many fond memories.


----------



## Happyish

Notorious Pink said:


> The WG pave. My SA is laughing at me. I like wg just not near my face.


Now you're making me think of an upgrade . . . is there no shame . . . ?


----------



## surfer

Notorious Pink said:


> Im laughing because I sold a bag and regretted it - and now I think the buyer wants to sell it, so I offered to buy it back!
> I've also been hunting down a new scarf that's just been impossible to find even in the stores. Someone finally found it for me - a reseller who happens to have my number one scarf regret. Must be my lucky day!


What do you mean by one scarf regret dear? a scarf you sold? Curious hehe


----------



## Notorious Pink

surfer said:


> What do you mean by one scarf regret dear? a scarf you sold? Curious hehe


Yes. ive sold so many and I can count on one hand the ones which I regret. Special edition, of course. Ive been looking for many years and she actually has it!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Happyish said:


> Now you're making me think of an upgrade . . . is there no shame . . . ?


Apparently not!


----------



## surfer

Notorious Pink said:


> Yes. ive sold so many and I can count on one hand the ones which I regret. Special edition, of course. Ive been looking for many years and she actually has it!!!


Ooh so two birds in one stone? (Or in this case reseller?)


----------



## DS2006

ShadowComet said:


> I'm leftie and the ring can only fit on my ring finger of the left hand. For the right hand, it can fit all - just a bit loose on the ring finger. Thanks ALL for your support and thoughts. I really APPRECIATE ❤



I think your hands look fine!  My hands are getting wrinkly and I'd hate to think I'd have to stop wearing rings!  I think people may notice your ring, but not your hands! Honestly, I think you are the one wearing it, and I don't think men always have the same taste as women. For that reason, I definitely choose all my jewelry!  Like @Big Akoya, I also like it best on your ring finger, and I think the little flower should be towards your pinky finger and the larger one toward the middle finger.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hello VCA Friends (I hope I can call yall that)

My SA just contacted me telling me that USA prices are going up on June 1st by about 3% on everything. I had placed a 60% deposit on my bracelet and they said that with a partial deposit, I would still have to pay the increased price afterwards (whatever that remaining balance would be). So in order to order your item at the current lower prices, you must pay for it in full. Luckily my SA allowed me to pay the rest over the phone and just charged my card, so I'm all set and don't have to pay the newer higher price.

But I urge you all that if you made a partial deposit on an item you ordered, contact your SA asap and pay in full if you can lock in the current price to avoid paying the increased price after June 1st.

Just wanted to warn y'all who were in the same boat as me!

5 motif alhambra bracelets are going up about $130 from what they told me...I don't have the info on other prices.


----------



## DS2006

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hello VCA Friends (I hope I can call yall that)
> 
> My SA just contacted me telling me that USA prices are going up on June 1st by about 3% on everything. I had placed a 60% deposit on my bracelet and they said that with a partial deposit, I would still have to pay the increased price afterwards (whatever that remaining balance would be). So in order to order your item at the current lower prices, you must pay for it in full. Luckily my SA allowed me to pay the rest over the phone and just charged my card, so I'm all set and don't have to pay the newer higher price.
> 
> But I urge you all that if you made a partial deposit on an item you ordered, contact your SA asap and pay in full if you can lock in the current price to avoid paying the increased price after June 1st.
> 
> Just wanted to warn y'all who were in the same boat as me!
> 
> 5 motif alhambra bracelets are going up about $130 from what they told me...I don't have the info on other prices.



My NYC SA said 2.7% increase on jewelry that is not high jewelry (those are going up more).  I think you were smart to go ahead and pay the rest since you had already paid more than half! May as well save whatever we can!


----------



## Anabunny

DS2006 said:


> My NYC SA said 2.7% increase on jewelry that is not high jewelry (those are going up more).  I think you were smart to go ahead and pay the rest since you had already paid more than half! May as well save whatever we can!


High jewelry is going up more? They just increased it earlier this year...


----------



## so_sofya1985

Decided to wear a few VCA pieces today...


----------



## MsRuckus

Wore my Lucky bracelet as a necklace the other day with the chain from a vintage VCA pendant. I loved how it looked and felt like it was so much fun to wear it this way that day. I didn't realize how much the clasps show though, not loving that.


----------



## BigAkoya

MsRuckus said:


> Wore my Lucky bracelet as a necklace the other day with the chain from a vintage VCA pendant. I loved how it looked and felt like it was so much fun to wear it this way that day. I didn't realize how much the clasps show though, not loving that.


Yes, it looks really fun as you said!  So summery! 
I do agree the clasp does not look great.  It's so exposed and the eye goes right to it.  I wonder if you could add a Lucky Animal brooch around the clasp area to hide it.  The squirrel would be nice as it would match the other stones, but he would be facing the wrong way.  Hmm... the duck would be cute.   Just a thought if you want to keep wearing it that way and to hide the clasp.  I agree it does not look great, kind of takes away from the beauty of it. Or try it shorter?  Maybe your hair will hide it?  But it will still show I bet and hair moves throughout the day.  
Lucky Animals - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, it looks really fun as you said!  So summery!
> I do agree the clasp does not look great.  It's so exposed and the eye goes right to it.  I wonder if you could add a Lucky Animal brooch around the clasp area to hide it.  The squirrel would be nice as it would match the other stones, but he would be facing the wrong way.  Hmm... the duck would be cute.   Just a thought if you want to keep wearing it that way and to hide the clasp.  I agree it does not look great, kind of takes away from the beauty of it. Or try it shorter?  Maybe your hair will hide it?  But it will still show I bet and hair moves throughout the day.
> Lucky Animals - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)


I love this idea. I have been thinking about getting one of the clips, I just don’t know how much I would actually wear it. I was thinking of using it to wear a 20 motif lariat style. Perhaps I can try it out first with a non-VCA diamond clip I already have. I think the Lucky would be nice with a simpler clip, I tried to take some photos with this bracelet next to a couple that could work nicely. I would try the dove, the hedgehog, the rabbit or the hummingbird in this case. The rabbit is facing the wrong way, but the head is small so it is not too noticeable. For myself, I was thinking of the dove, the hedgehog, the owl or the hummingbird. I added a photo of the owl. The duck is also gorgeous, but may jump out visually more, and of course the lion is classic. Which is your favorite clip?


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> I love this idea. I have been thinking about getting one of the clips, I just don’t know how much I would actually wear it. I was thinking of using it to wear a 20 motif lariat style. Perhaps I can try it out first with a non-VCA diamond clip I already have. I think the Lucky would be nice with a simpler clip, I tried to take some photos with this bracelet next to a couple that could work nicely. I would try the dove, the hedgehog, the rabbit or the hummingbird in this case. The rabbit is facing the wrong way, but the head is small so it is not too noticeable. For myself, I was thinking of the dove, the hedgehog, the owl or the hummingbird. I added a photo of the owl. The duck is also gorgeous, but may jump out visually more, and of course the lion is classic. Which is your favorite clip?


The first photo did not get added for some reason.


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> I love this idea. I have been thinking about getting one of the clips, I just don’t know how much I would actually wear it. I was thinking of using it to wear a 20 motif lariat style. Perhaps I can try it out first with a non-VCA diamond clip I already have. I think the Lucky would be nice with a simpler clip, I tried to take some photos with this bracelet next to a couple that could work nicely. I would try the dove, the hedgehog, the rabbit or the hummingbird in this case. The rabbit is facing the wrong way, but the head is small so it is not too noticeable. For myself, I was thinking of the dove, the hedgehog, the owl or the hummingbird. I added a photo of the owl. The duck is also gorgeous, but may jump out visually more, and of course the lion is classic. Which is your favorite clip?


I was thinking of doing the same and wearing it on a 20 motif!  I did not think of making it a lariat.  My problem is I am a WG person, so my choice is only the panda which is why I have not purchased. 
I love the owl (big eyeballs), the cat is next (I love cats), then the duck (color pops), and then the rabbit (really cute as he is showing his fuzzy little butt).    

I had thought hard about getting the panda, I tried it on at the boutique, it clips fine to the chain, and it was cute.  The panda is not my favorite animal, and because he is just black & white, it did not add much to the 20 motif WG MOP.  I was hoping to add a fun pop of color to the 20.  But, as you said, I was also not sure how often I would wear it. 

I would love to see some photos of your non-VCA clip worn as a lariat. Great idea!


----------



## KristinS

so_sofya1985 said:


> Decided to wear a few VCA pieces today...
> View attachment 5095271


Absolutely gorgeous !!


----------



## Happyish

nicole0612 said:


> I love this idea. I have been thinking about getting one of the clips, I just don’t know how much I would actually wear it. I was thinking of using it to wear a 20 motif lariat style. Perhaps I can try it out first with a non-VCA diamond clip I already have. I think the Lucky would be nice with a simpler clip, I tried to take some photos with this bracelet next to a couple that could work nicely. I would try the dove, the hedgehog, the rabbit or the hummingbird in this case. The rabbit is facing the wrong way, but the head is small so it is not too noticeable. For myself, I was thinking of the dove, the hedgehog, the owl or the hummingbird. I added a photo of the owl. The duck is also gorgeous, but may jump out visually more, and of course the lion is classic. Which is your favorite clip?


Dear Nicole, It's a nice idea but before you make a decision you need to try the brooch and see how it balances. The clips are set in a certain position and you may not like the orientation of a particular brooch when you try and use it as a lariat. 

Notwithstanding, here's an enabling shot. @BigAkoya will like this too!


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Dear Nicole, It's a nice idea but before you make a decision you need to try the brooch and see how it balances. The clips are set in a certain position and you may not like the orientation of a particular brooch when you try and use it as a lariat.
> 
> Notwithstanding, here's an enabling shot. @BigAkoya will like this too!


OMG!  @Happyish  You are killing me... this looks amazing with the WG black oynx!  This is exactly how I wanted to wear the litle panda!  It looks ten times better than when I tried it on with my WG MOP.  And yes... I would hang the little panda at the bottom exactly as the way you have done.  This little guy looks much cuter against black oynx.  You know I have been debating get a WG black oynx set vs. a WG GMOP set.  This combo really pops!   

Thank you for the photo... I'm saving it to stare it.


----------



## Destiny757

so_sofya1985 said:


> Decided to wear a few VCA pieces today...
> View attachment 5095271



Love how you layered your necklaces.  Still new to VCA, would you mind letting me know what size the middle pendant is? I believe it is called the guilloche motif.


----------



## so_sofya1985

kstropp said:


> Absolutely gorgeous !!


Thank you


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> I was thinking of doing the same and wearing it on a 20 motif!  I did not think of making it a lariat.  My problem is I am a WG person, so my choice is only the panda which is why I have not purchased.
> I love the owl (big eyeballs), the cat is next (I love cats), then the duck (color pops), and then the rabbit (really cute as he is showing his fuzzy little butt).
> 
> I had thought hard about getting the panda, I tried it on at the boutique, it clips fine to the chain, and it was cute.  The panda is not my favorite animal, and because he is just black & white, it did not add much to the 20 motif WG MOP.  I was hoping to add a fun pop of color to the 20.  But, as you said, I was also not sure how often I would wear it.
> 
> I would love to see some photos of your non-VCA clip worn as a lariat. Great idea!


What about the pupp


BigAkoya said:


> OMG!  @Happyish  You are killing me... this looks amazing with the WG black oynx!  This is exactly how I wanted to wear the litle panda!  It looks ten times better than when I tried it on with my WG MOP.  And yes... I would hang the little panda at the bottom exactly as the way you have done.  This little guy looks much cuter against black oynx.  You know I have been debating get a WG black oynx set vs. a WG GMOP set.  This combo really pops!
> 
> Thank you for the photo... I'm saving it to stare it.


I think it's adorable. I know you're a WG girl, but the puppy dog is also black and white, albeit in YG


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> What about the pupp
> 
> I think it's adorable. I know you're a WG girl, but the puppy dog is also black and white, albeit in YG


Cute, but yes... you know me, I'm a purist, so WG only for me.  I really do like the panda a lot more with the onyx though.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Cute, but yes... you know me, I'm a purist, so WG only for me.  I really do like the panda a lot more with the onyx though.


I've seen the panda. He's stunning!!


----------



## nicole0612

@Happyish @BigAkoya I am so happy that the clips are getting some well-deserved attention. They have such a lovely vintage vibe. I will try my diamond clips, I have a few Deco and Edwardian clips that I have never worn because I was afraid to lose them off a blouse, but never though to wear them with a necklace before I saw the idea in this forum! 
I am waiting to get on a plane now (1st post-COVID trip!), so I will give it a try when I get home.
@BigAkoya, I think the panda is lovely with WG onyx!
The bird charms are really speaking to me, they are so pretty and whimsical. I love horses, as I have rode my whole life until recently, but the horse is not really in my colors.


----------



## Happyish

nicole0612 said:


> @Happyish @BigAkoya I am so happy that the clips are getting some well-deserved attention. They have such a lovely vintage vibe. I will try my diamond clips, I have a few Deco and Edwardian clips that I have never worn because I was afraid to lose them off a blouse, but never though to wear them with a necklace before I saw the idea in this forum!
> I am waiting to get on a plane now (1st post-COVID trip!), so I will give it a try when I get home.
> @BigAkoya, I think the panda is lovely with WG onyx!
> The bird charms are really speaking to me, they are so pretty and whimsical. I love horses, as I have rode my whole life until recently, but the horse is not really in my colors.


Ask you SA about the Lucky pendants. I know there's a number of new ones that are oriented around the Chinese New Year and it may include another horse. I've scoured the internet but have yet to find any from the new issue, but your SA should be able to help.

Regarding brooches and securing them . . . I use a spring-loaded elliptical button on all my brooches. It slides onto the pin and locks into place. In other words, it acts as a brake. You could do cartwheels and the brooch won't come off. I buy them by at a jewelry supply. The diameter of the opening can vary so it might be worthwhile if you bring your brooch with you and pick what works best.


----------



## Yoshi1296

DS2006 said:


> My NYC SA said 2.7% increase on jewelry that is not high jewelry (those are going up more).  I think you were smart to go ahead and pay the rest since you had already paid more than half! May as well save whatever we can!



Thank you! I agree. $130 is a good dinner that I can enjoy with my fam! Definitely saving anything I can!

I checked 2.7% of $4100 USD which is the price of the 5-motif bracelet I ordered and it comes out to be $110.70 USD increase which is generally close to what I heard which was about $130. So we can safely assume the increase will be around that estimate.


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> My NYC SA said 2.7% increase on jewelry that is not high jewelry (those are going up more).  I think you were smart to go ahead and pay the rest since you had already paid more than half! May as well save whatever we can!


You are correct, and it's in the range.  I checked on a specific item, Lotus earrings, and it's going up 2.6%.  
So not horrible for the casual lines.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Ask you SA about the Lucky pendants. I know there's a number of new ones that are oriented around the Chinese New Year and it may include another horse. I've scoured the internet but have yet to find any from the new issue, but your SA should be able to help.
> 
> Regarding brooches and securing them . . . I use a spring-loaded elliptical button on all my brooches. It slides onto the pin and locks into place. In other words, it acts as a brake. You could do cartwheels and the brooch won't come off. I buy them by at a jewelry supply. The diameter of the opening can vary so it might be worthwhile if you bring your brooch with you and pick what works best.


I did not realize that!  That is so cute.  I found this Chinese Zodiac sign.  I would like a monkey!  
A long time ago, my husband and I saw a super cute photo of two monkeys hugging each other.  
We then started to call each Love Monkeys!  We have two Beanie Babies (remember those things?!) that are monkeys, and we position them with their arms wrapped around each other, like they are hugging.  That's why I would love a monkey!  But knowing VCA... since the monkeys are brown, so they will use tiger's eye and Yellow Gold!    

Thanks for sharing this insight!  I will pay more attention to the animal clips.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> I did not realize that!  That is so cute.  I found this Chinese Zodiac sign.  I would like a monkey!
> A long time ago, my husband and I saw a super cute photo of two monkeys hugging each other.
> We then started to call each Love Monkeys!  We have two Beanie Babies (remember those things?!) that are monkeys, and we position them with their arms wrapped around each other, like they are hugging.  That's why I would love a monkey!  But knowing VCA... since the monkeys are brown, so they will use tiger's eye and Yellow Gold!
> 
> Thanks for sharing this insight!  I will pay more attention to the animal clips.
> 
> View attachment 5095541


There may also be a dragon, a goat, and a few others to complete the Zodiac signs. See, https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-vca-lucky-animals-brooches.974515/page-8


----------



## nicole0612

Happyish said:


> Ask you SA about the Lucky pendants. I know there's a number of new ones that are oriented around the Chinese New Year and it may include another horse. I've scoured the internet but have yet to find any from the new issue, but your SA should be able to help.
> 
> Regarding brooches and securing them . . . I use a spring-loaded elliptical button on all my brooches. It slides onto the pin and locks into place. In other words, it acts as a brake. You could do cartwheels and the brooch won't come off. I buy them by at a jewelry supply. The diameter of the opening can vary so it might be worthwhile if you bring your brooch with you and pick what works best.


Thank you! This is excellent advice!


----------



## nicole0612

Happyish said:


> There may also be a dragon, a goat, and a few others to complete the Zodiac signs. See, https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-vca-lucky-animals-brooches.974515/page-8


I was thinking the same thing, I may love the dragon. The snake is very cute but I have a phobia. (Though I realized I am currently wearing an antique snake ring right this moment  )
I just requested a malachite SO, so maybe the snake is in the running after all!


----------



## gagabag

I am also looking into these lucky animals but can’t decide between the lion in TE or the heritage all gold. It doesn’t help that these are always hard to find in the boutique. Has anyone seen the heritage lion, at least?

@Happyish, do you have a photo of the securing button? I need to find those, too!


----------



## nicole0612

Happyish said:


> There may also be a dragon, a goat, and a few others to complete the Zodiac signs. See, https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-vca-lucky-animals-brooches.974515/page-8


Thank you so much for linking this thread! I wish I had purchased a few months ago, apparently my favorite (hummingbird) was almost $1,000 less in January! The thread says the new lucky animals will all be $8300, but I wouldn’t expect them to all be at the same price point considering some are more intricate and have more or less costly stones. I will see if I can find a photo online of the dragon.


----------



## DS2006

Anabunny said:


> High jewelry is going up more? They just increased it earlier this year...



Someone else said their SA said that about high jewelry, so I am not sure. Mine only told me about the regular jewelry increase likely because she knows I won't be buying high jewelry!  



Happyish said:


> Dear Nicole, It's a nice idea but before you make a decision you need to try the brooch and see how it balances. The clips are set in a certain position and you may not like the orientation of a particular brooch when you try and use it as a lariat.
> 
> Notwithstanding, here's an enabling shot. @BigAkoya will like this too!



Wow, that onyx and white gold with the panda has to be THE best possible combination of those two styles!  Love it!


----------



## nicole0612

Happyish said:


> There may also be a dragon, a goat, and a few others to complete the Zodiac signs. See, https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-vca-lucky-animals-brooches.974515/page-8


I just saw in the other thread that you just brought home the turtle and hummingbird clips! Congratulations! They are beautiful.


----------



## nicole0612

This IG poster has a wonderful collection and has many of the clips, including current and heritage styles. I think many of us follow her posts on IG.


----------



## DS2006

so_sofya1985 said:


> Decided to wear a few VCA pieces today...
> View attachment 5095271



I especially love the Magic pendant and the Lotus ring! You could be the hand model for that ring! Beautiful!


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> There may also be a dragon, a goat, and a few others to complete the Zodiac signs. See, https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-vca-lucky-animals-brooches.974515/page-8


The monkey is so cute!  I like the chicken too... a farm animal!  My Southern husband grew up on a dairy farm.  He would get a kick out of the chicken.  Thank you for sharing the thread... I am going to read all the posts.  Now you have me on a Lucky Animal kick.  Maybe they will make another one in WG since they come out annually.  

Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Someone else said their SA said that about high jewelry, so I am not sure. Mine only told me about the regular jewelry increase likely because she knows I won't be buying high jewelry!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that onyx and white gold with the panda has to be THE best possible combination of those two styles!  Love it!


As I recall, I think you just purchased the oynx Magic long pendant.  The panda would be super cute grabbing on to the chain around your collarbone/chest area.  Like the little guy is grabbing on to a bamboo stalk.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> As I recall, I think you just purchased the oynx Magic long pendant.  The panda would be super cute grabbing on to the chain around your collarbone/chest area.  Like the little guy is grabbing on to a bamboo stalk.


----------



## Happyish

nicole0612 said:


> I just saw in the other thread that you just brought home the turtle and hummingbird clips! Congratulations! They are beautiful.


Thank you. 
"Resistance is Futile." The Borg


----------



## lynne_ross

The animals are so cute. I would consider a dragon if they came out with one since it is my daughter’s sign. I wish they sat better on chains since the ones I have tried seem to flip.


----------



## BigAkoya

Yes, exactly!  Wow.. great photo.  I can imagine this little guy on the left side of the chain!


----------



## so_sofya1985

DS2006 said:


> I especially love the Magic pendant and the Lotus ring! You could be the hand model for that ring! Beautiful!


Thank you for the sweetest compliment - I will offer my services to VCA next time I see my SA


----------



## so_sofya1985

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hello VCA Friends (I hope I can call yall that)
> 
> My SA just contacted me telling me that USA prices are going up on June 1st by about 3% on everything. I had placed a 60% deposit on my bracelet and they said that with a partial deposit, I would still have to pay the increased price afterwards (whatever that remaining balance would be). So in order to order your item at the current lower prices, you must pay for it in full. Luckily my SA allowed me to pay the rest over the phone and just charged my card, so I'm all set and don't have to pay the newer higher price.
> 
> But I urge you all that if you made a partial deposit on an item you ordered, contact your SA asap and pay in full if you can lock in the current price to avoid paying the increased price after June 1st.
> 
> Just wanted to warn y'all who were in the same boat as me!
> 
> 5 motif alhambra bracelets are going up about $130 from what they told me...I don't have the info on other prices.


Oh no! I wonder if that’s just in the USA? I have placed a deposit for a pair of earrings / I’m gonna enquire what the deal is with the price increase in the Uk...


----------



## Yoshi1296

so_sofya1985 said:


> Oh no! I wonder if that’s just in the USA? I have placed a deposit for a pair of earrings / I’m gonna enquire what the deal is with the price increase in the Uk...



Not sure if it is just the USA but yeah you should definitely call and ask!


----------



## HADASSA

so_sofya1985 said:


> Oh no! I wonder if that’s just in the USA? I have placed a deposit for a pair of earrings / I’m gonna enquire what the deal is with the price increase in the Uk...


Increase in UK happened already !!


----------



## so_sofya1985

HADASSA said:


> Increase in UK happened already !!


Omg! I just saw! The earrings I reserved are 1k pounds more!!!!! I just texted my SA to see what is up and if I’m gonna be charged old or new price! A bit pissed I was not told about it tbh in case I have to pay a new price!
Ok update: thank god I put a deposit before the increase so my lady just said the old price is still in place for me!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Blooming heck, as if VCA needs an increase


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> View attachment 5095712
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095757
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095760


I've been looking at animal clips to see how I could add one.  For WG, I only see the iittle panda so far, but he is super cute with black oynx.  The oynx brings out his dark eyes.    

Question please... how can this little guy hang at the bottom of the chain as well as grab the side of the chain?  I would have thought the bar pin goes horizontal.  Assuming the bar pin is horizontal, is his cute little butt "sitting" on the motif when he hangs on the side of the chain so he doesn't flop around?  

Can you kindly please show us one those things you use to clip the brooch on a chain?  Thank you!


----------



## BigAkoya

so_sofya1985 said:


> Omg! I just saw! The earrings I reserved are 1k pounds more!!!!! I just texted my SA to see what is up and if I’m gonna be charged old or new price! A bit pissed I was not told about it tbh in case I have to pay a new price!
> Ok update: thank god I put a deposit before the increase so my lady just said the old price is still in place for me!


That's great you can still get the old price!  Whew!  Can't wait to see your new piece of bling!  Love your pieces!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> I've been looking at animal clips to see how I could add one.  For WG, I only see the iittle panda so far, but he is super cute with black oynx.  The oynx brings out his dark eyes.
> 
> Question please... how can this little guy hang at the bottom of the chain as well as grab the side of the chain?  I would have thought the bar pin goes horizontal.  Assuming the bar pin is horizontal, is his cute little butt "sitting" on the motif when he hangs on the side of the chain so he doesn't flop around?
> 
> Can you kindly please show us one those things you use to clip the brooch on a chain?  Thank you!


That's a really good question. This is a photo which I downloaded. However, my guess is that the chain is threaded through the back of the double-clip and the onyx motif acts as a brake, thus holding in in place.


----------



## so_sofya1985

BigAkoya said:


> That's great you can still get the old price!  Whew!  Can't wait to see your new piece of bling!  Love your pieces!


Thank you! And i yours!!!


----------



## TankerToad

Happyish said:


> That's a really good question. This is a photo which I downloaded. However, my guess is that the chain is threaded through the back of the double-clip and the onyx motif acts as a brake, thus holding in in place.


Hi these are me and my panda threaded on my SO WG onyx 20 motif These were photos from the VCA lucky animals thread
Thank you


----------



## Happyish

TankerToad said:


> Hi these are me and my panda threaded on my SO WG onyx 20 motif These were photos from the VCA lucky animals thread
> Thank you


They're wonderful!


----------



## BigAkoya

TankerToad said:


> Hi these are me and my panda threaded on my SO WG onyx 20 motif These were photos from the VCA lucky animals thread
> Thank you


The SO WG oynx 20 motif is super gorgeous, and the panda hanging on it is super cute!   
Do you by chance have a SO WG GMOP 20?  I'm debating between the two stones to SO, and if you have a comparison, I would love to see. Thank you.  

I love your "panda hanging on a limb" look!  So chic!


----------



## nightbefore

BigAkoya said:


> The SO WG oynx 20 motif is super gorgeous, and the panda hanging on it is super cute!
> Do you by chance have a SO WG GMOP 20?  I'm debating between the two stones to SO, and if you have a comparison, I would love to see. Thank you.
> 
> I love your "panda hanging on a limb" look!  So chic!


I am sure I saw GMOP WG combination in a thread. I tried to search for it but I couldn’t find it, it might be on SO thread :’) it was in bracelet form though and to me it looked like it didn’t have the punch onyx WG has. @DS2006 ’s pave/onyx bracelet had this amazing punch and GMOP alone on WG seemed underwhelming (without MOP and Onyx like in WG 6 motif)
Oh and btw, SO hammered gold WG bracelet looked amazing too. Would you consider it as 20 motif? It would make a perfect classic carefree piece


----------



## dove221

When I went into VCA last month, I ultimately chose the MOP Vintage Alhambra but my second choice here which is the Pure Alhambra looks pretty too. Just have not seen anyone wearing it in person


----------



## Chanbal

dove221 said:


> When I went into VCA last month, I ultimately chose the MOP Vintage Alhambra but my second choice here which is the Pure Alhambra looks pretty too. Just have not seen anyone wearing it in person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097296


Congrats on your new pendant, you can never go wrong with the Vintage Alhambra imo. All my VCA pieces are vintage, but the Pure Alhambra is growing on me. This forum is dangerous.


----------



## dove221

Chanbal said:


> Congrats on your new pendant, you can never go wrong with the Vintage Alhambra imo. All my VCA pieces are vintage, but the Pure Alhambra is growing on me. This forum is dangerous.


Same here! The more I look at it- the more I like it! I have also fallen in love with the hammered gold Alhambra pieces!


----------



## BigAkoya

nightbefore said:


> I am sure I saw GMOP WG combination in a thread. I tried to search for it but I couldn’t find it, it might be on SO thread :’) it was in bracelet form though and to me it looked like it didn’t have the punch onyx WG has. @DS2006 ’s pave/onyx bracelet had this amazing punch and GMOP alone on WG seemed underwhelming (without MOP and Onyx like in WG 6 motif)
> Oh and btw, SO hammered gold WG bracelet looked amazing too. Would you consider it as 20 motif? It would make a perfect classic carefree piece


Yes, the SO thread is where I saw the WG GMOP bracelet! I am trying to decide on my next set (e.g. 20 motif, VA earrings, 5 motif bracelet).  The WG GMOP is really beautiful and iridescent, but you are correct, I've been comparing it to WG oynx and the oynx has more punch.  I already received the SO price for the oynx set, but I did not yet purchase as I was worried it would be too much black againt the face (e.g. earrings, necklace) and I also wanted to maybe add in the Cosmo oynx.  Then I saw the WG GMOP bracelet and thought.. wow... maybe GMOP!
I would love to see it side by side, and even better next to WG MOP in case I plan to wear the two 20 motifs together (MOP & onyx or MOP & GMOP).  

I actually tried on the oynx/pave 20 motif.  I actually thought that would be the perfect balance, but I felt as a 20 motif, it was too "airy", and I wanted the punch of 20 evenly spaced oynx stones on a long necklace.  That's just me, the oynx/pave is a gorgeous necklace.

I had not thought about an all WG 20 motif, but that's an idea too.  I don't ever recall seeing it as a bracelet.  WG in Alhambra is very limited as you know.  Everytime you ask for a stone combo in WG, it's no no no.    (makes you want to give up and move on to another brand).  I hope they come out with more WG options next season.

If you are considering a SO, the SO prices I received for the oynx set was not too bad.  I would expect the GMOP and hammered WG will be roughly the same.


----------



## TankerToad

The black onyx pave WG 20 motif is very lovely, as well- not sure with the long waits how long a SO would take these days - so the WG onyx SO may be delayed longer than usual?
Can’t go wrong with either


----------



## nightbefore

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, the SO thread is where I saw the WG GMOP bracelet! I am trying to decide on my next set (e.g. 20 motif, VA earrings, 5 motif bracelet).  The WG GMOP is really beautiful and iridescent, but you are correct, I've been comparing it to WG oynx and the oynx has more punch.  I already received the SO price for the oynx set, but I did not yet purchase as I was worried it would be too much black againt the face (e.g. earrings, necklace) and I also wanted to maybe add in the Cosmo oynx.  Then I saw the WG GMOP bracelet and thought.. wow... maybe GMOP!
> I would love to see it side by side, and even better next to WG MOP in case I plan to wear the two 20 motifs together (MOP & onyx or MOP & GMOP).
> 
> I actually tried on the oynx/pave 20 motif.  I actually thought that would be the perfect balance, but I felt as a 20 motif, it was too "airy", and I wanted the punch of 20 evenly spaced oynx stones on a long necklace.  That's just me, the oynx/pave is a gorgeous necklace.
> 
> I had not thought about an all WG 20 motif, but that's an idea too.  I don't ever recall seeing it as a bracelet.  WG in Alhambra is very limited as you know.  Everytime you ask for a stone combo in WG, it's no no no.    (makes you want to give up and move on to another brand).  I hope they come out with more WG options next season.
> 
> If you are considering a SO, the SO prices I received for the oynx set was not too bad.  I would expect the GMOP and hammered WG will be roughly the same.


I could finally find GMOP combo when I was searching for hammered gold.





						Special Orders
					

Finally got my special order! yes - I made an unboxing video (i’ve started to do this, I am having a lot of fun with it) volume up!    Wowzer! Congrats.




					forum.purseblog.com
				




And here it is the hammered WG bracelet from @chiaoapple , it has a great sparkle , I was not really big fan of hammered YG but it looks great on WG almost like pave but different. I am actually considering onyx WG VA earrings to pair with my WG pave pendant, I am curious about SO pricing. But your comment gives me hope that it will not be that bad. 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/special-orders.932392/page-37#post-34295487


----------



## BigAkoya

nightbefore said:


> I could finally find GMOP combo when I was searching for hammered gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special Orders
> 
> 
> Finally got my special order! yes - I made an unboxing video (i’ve started to do this, I am having a lot of fun with it) volume up!    Wowzer! Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is the hammered WG bracelet from @chiaoapple , it has a great sparkle , I was not really big fan of hammered YG but it looks great on WG almost like pave but different. I am actually considering onyx WG VA earrings to pair with my WG pave pendant, I am curious about SO pricing. But your comment gives me hope that it will not be that bad.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/special-orders.932392/page-37#post-34295487


The SO WG oynx earrings are $5,100.  This price was as of April 24, 2021, so it was only a few weeks ago.  You can probably add 2.5% to account for the price increase.

The time estimate he told me was to plan on 6 months, but I was going to order a set (e.g. 20 motif, 5 motif bracelet, VA earrings).  If you just want the earrings, it may not take that long.

I am similar to you in that I have never been a fan of hammer YG as I felt it looked antique-y to me.  The WG looks good.  I think I am looking for more of a pop with a stone vs. all metal (that was my issue with the 20 motif oynx/pave).  I just love 20 stones all symmetrically spaced out on a long chain.  So eye catching.

I think the WG oynx earrings would look great with your WG pave pendant!  Great combo! Then you could get a bracelet too... either the WG oynx or the WG oynx/pave which the latter is not a SO.

Isn't it so much fun putting together sets?
To me, that's half the joy of collecting jewelry, planning the next pieces 

Thank you so much for finding and sharing the links (so much good stuff on this forum)!


----------



## Aimee3

Happyish said:


> Ask you SA about the Lucky pendants. I know there's a number of new ones that are oriented around the Chinese New Year and it may include another horse. I've scoured the internet but have yet to find any from the new issue, but your SA should be able to help.
> 
> Regarding brooches and securing them . . . I use a spring-loaded elliptical button on all my brooches. It slides onto the pin and locks into place. In other words, it acts as a brake. You could do cartwheels and the brooch won't come off. I buy them by at a jewelry supply. The diameter of the opening can vary so it might be worthwhile if you bring your brooch with you and pick what works best.


Would you be able to post a photo of this elliptical button thing you use on your brooches?  I would love to see how it works so I could buy the right kind.  Thanks so much!


----------



## nightbefore

BigAkoya said:


> The SO WG oynx earrings are $5,100.  This price was as of April 24, 2021, so it was only a few weeks ago.  You can probably add 2.5% to account for the price increase.
> 
> The time estimate he told me was to plan on 6 months, but I was going to order a set (e.g. 20 motif, 5 motif bracelet, VA earrings).  If you just want the earrings, it may not take that long.
> 
> I am similar to you in that I have never been a fan of hammer YG as I felt it looked antique-y to me.  The WG looks good.  I think I am looking for more of a pop with a stone vs. all metal (that was my issue with the 20 motif oynx/pave).  I just love 20 stones all symmetrically spaced out on a long chain.  So eye catching.
> 
> I think the WG oynx earrings would look great with your WG pave pendant!  Great combo! Then you could get a bracelet too... either the WG oynx or the WG oynx/pave which the latter is not a SO.
> 
> Isn't it so much fun putting together sets?
> To me, that's half the joy of collecting jewelry, planning the next pieces
> 
> Thank you so much for finding and sharing the links (so much good stuff on this forum)!


Exactly! I was actually struggling to find a piece to match my pave pendant (now I pair them with pave sweet studs, I didn’t want to have “the same but bigger”) and I wasn’t really fan of MOP combined with pave. After I saw your comments about SO onyx 20-motif, I was like that’s it! That’s exactly what I am looking for. So much inspiration always here. I totally understand your point. Actually later it came to my mind that you also have the 20 WG MOP so if you (ever) want to wear them together like Grace Kelly, MOP and hammered WG will not have the strong contrast MOP and onyx have. Maybe also important to consider


----------



## Lovethepieces

Hi,

Im getting my first VCA piece in Singapore. Anyone has a SA to recommend? I have read that some SA gives out free gifts. Is it amount dependent? Or any tips and tricks?  thanks in advance!


----------



## nightbefore

Maybe off topic but... I am considering to purchase an apple watch but I am afraid it will look too sporty/sloppy with my jewellery. I thought that gold would be probably better but it comes only in rose gold my all pieces are either in white or yellow gold. For the people who already owns one, which setting did you choose? Black, rose gold or silver? Also leather or milanese strap? TIA


----------



## 911snowball

I love my Apple watch and the technology!  I have the H version and have a colorful collection of the H leather straps they also sell.
I prefer the double tour strap and I find this helps bring down the "casual " factor and it is fine with my VCA.  On a very dressy occasion (haven't had any lately!) I will bring out a more traditional watch set w/pave. But for everyday, I think the Apple watch can be fine with nice jewelry with the right strap.


----------



## innerpeace85

PC1984 said:


> I like the one with the tiger eye and carnelian Alhambra! I tried it in the magic Alhambra 6 motif necklace and it’s a beautiful combo in person.





gagabag said:


> I have the 2-motif with butterfly and find it playful and elegant at the same time, plus I love butterflies so I’m biased. I also have the vintage carnelian single motif, which I wear more often as it goes so easily  with everything.
> With those options, the 2-motif carnelian could be worn more with formal and informal attire. Good luck deciding!





Yoshi1296 said:


> Butterfly gets my vote!





Stardust Andromeda said:


> Both designs are amazing; you cannot go wrong. Go for the pretty stones too!





ThisVNchick said:


> My vote is for the 2 motif TE/carnelian. I have them and get lots of use from them daily. I dress them up and wear them casually with shorts/jeans. I've tried on the butterfly ones before. They are pretty but I for some reason could not get over the slanted dangle of the butterflies.





Alena21 said:


> I have both and used to love the butterfly more since I have the btf  ring too. The neutral colours of the butterfly are easier to style. They go with everything.  But I love the pop of colour on the carnelian too. They are more elegant and for special occasions.  Look a bit too much for everyday..... at least for me.





Happyish said:


> I think the two-motif carnelian/TE is stunning. I am olive-complected. I tried these years ago and they were very flattering. I like the combination, the carnelian enhances the TE, the TE enhances the carnelian, and both enhance the gold and vice versa.
> 
> I personally do not care for the MOP/TE Butterfly motif. First, I would never pair these two stones together. Second, I'm not enamored with the flat butterfly. Third, I don't understand these earrings at all--they're neither alhambra nor fauna--to me they're a bizarre and unappealing-as if someone at VCA had the stones left over and said, "hey, let's do something with these". I'm expect some people love them, but I'm not a fan . . .
> 
> HOWEVER, this is my personal opinion so take it with a grain of salt . . .





couturequeen said:


> I prefer carnelian and TE. I haven’t tried them on because they’ve never been in stock when I’m in store ... but one day.





Happyish said:


> I know these are WG,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5085375
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I think they are gorgeous!





911snowball said:


> innerpeace, another vote for the carnelian/TE two motif. Although I believe I am considerably older than you and that might influence my advice, I feel the combination is very sophisticated and quite elegant.  It is also not as often seen out and about which, to me, makes it even more notable.





880 said:


> +1 for the same reason  Also agree with @Happyish re the colors and the butterfly mixed with clover. And with @911snowball re the singular appeal of this two motif
> Congratulations @lulu-47 on your new bracelet!
> @BigAkoya, thank goodness; I thought I was the only one who took some time and effort into finding the ear piercing and getting the earring in place



Thanks for the replies! I ended up passing on the MOP/TE butterfly pair since I am not sure of the dangling butterfly motif.
My SA did send me the TE/carnelian and I loved it much better on me than the 2 motif MOP pair. I had a Chanel ballet flats in neutral two tone - beige/black and I found it so hard to match with outfits that I ended up selling it. I think I will have similar problems with the 2 color earrings and I ended up returning it. Hoping VCA will release more colors in 2 motif earrings or even release 2 motif earrings with sweet/vintage sizes.


----------



## queen b blue

nightbefore said:


> Maybe off topic but... I am considering to purchase an apple watch but I am afraid it will look too sporty/sloppy with my jewellery. I thought that gold would be probably better but it comes only in rose gold my all pieces are either in white or yellow gold. For the people who already owns one, which setting did you choose? Black, rose gold or silver? Also leather or milanese strap? TIA


I think you can totally pair your Apple Watch with VCA or other fine jewelry with the right strap. I have the H version which is a stainless steel case, and I got a 2-tone rose gold michele watch band to dress it up. HTH!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

i’ve been thinking about the mini lotus bracelet recently as a subtle, sparkly everyday piece...but worried i would grow out of it. does anyone have this piece? it doesn’t seem very popular.


----------



## nightbefore

@queen b blue & @911snowball double tour strap in fauve looks so classy! I hope they also have it available in 40mm in my country, thank you very much. I am only debating if I like the black case or silver case more, I hope I can try it in store


----------



## TankerToad

nightbefore said:


> Maybe off topic but... I am considering to purchase an apple watch but I am afraid it will look too sporty/sloppy with my jewellery. I thought that gold would be probably better but it comes only in rose gold my all pieces are either in white or yellow gold. For the people who already owns one, which setting did you choose? Black, rose gold or silver? Also leather or milanese strap? TIA


I adore my Apple Watch & wear it all the time with VCA Alhambra brackets - I got the all black watch version - by Hermès & wear it with the rubber strap, barenia double tour or the smooth black Hermès leather strap 
Here you can see it a little (along with my hair tie - haha- real life !


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> I adore my Apple Watch & wear it all the time with VCA Alhambra brackets - I got the all black watch version - by Hermès & wear it with the rubber strap, barenia double tour or the smooth black Hermès leather strap
> Here you can see it a little (along with my hair tie - haha- real life !



@TankerToad you doing anything is like a seal of approval for me. I have been wanting an Apple Watch (I stopped wearing my good watches during lockdown and I just havent gotten back into them for everyday) but since I'm always so dressy I didn't know if I could make it work. I wish H did the rose gold case; I guess I will go with the black.


----------



## jenaps

nightbefore said:


> Maybe off topic but... I am considering to purchase an apple watch but I am afraid it will look too sporty/sloppy with my jewellery. I thought that gold would be probably better but it comes only in rose gold my all pieces are either in white or yellow gold. For the people who already owns one, which setting did you choose? Black, rose gold or silver? Also leather or milanese strap? TIA


The Apple Watch rose gold is very pink.  They have a stainless steel that’s more like white gold than the aluminum one and a yellow gold version you may want to try as well.
I have the blue one at the moment.  One thing to think about is you will not have the watch that long before you’ll want to upgrade it to a newer version.  Maybe a few years at most.  The technology changes.  Apple has also made their older watches not usuable anymore. So it’s more abt the straps. The oringinal Apple Watch strap fits my current watch.


----------



## nightbefore

@jenaps indeed but still I didn’t want to purchase something that doesn’t look very good with the rest of my outfit. I am leaning towards full black or silver as for classic waches I like ss watches more than yg watches.

@TankerToad I am supposed to look apple watch but I can’t take my eyes fromthat bracelet and jacket. It looks great on you! I actually like black case better but unfortunately fauve leather strap comes only with silver version  I will try both combinations in silver case-fauve and black case-noir thank you very much for the photo and advice

@Notorious Pink I think you would be rocking the apple watch with double tour in rose mexico


----------



## Happyish

gagabag said:


> I am also looking into these lucky animals but can’t decide between the lion in TE or the heritage all gold. It doesn’t help that these are always hard to find in the boutique. Has anyone seen the heritage lion, at least?
> 
> @Happyish, do you have a photo of the securing button? I need to find those, too!


Dear gagabag, I found it!


gagabag said:


> I am also looking into these lucky animals but can’t decide between the lion in TE or the heritage all gold. It doesn’t help that these are always hard to find in the boutique. Has anyone seen the heritage lion, at least?
> 
> @Happyish, do you have a photo of the securing button? I need to find those, too!


Dear @gagabag, I found it!
Here's a photo of the buttons, loose, and the other attached to the back of a brooch.


----------



## nicole0612

TankerToad said:


> I adore my Apple Watch & wear it all the time with VCA Alhambra brackets - I got the all black watch version - by Hermès & wear it with the rubber strap, barenia double tour or the smooth black Hermès leather strap
> Here you can see it a little (along with my hair tie - haha- real life !


Gorgeous all around! Your Chanel dress is perfect with the onyx pave. I am laughing because I am wearing the exact same hair tie right now coordinating with yellow gold! (Not VCA, but a sister brand).


----------



## BigAkoya

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> i’ve been thinking about the mini lotus bracelet recently as a subtle, sparkly everyday piece...but worried i would grow out of it. does anyone have this piece? it doesn’t seem very popular.


I think it will twist and flop to the bottom unless you wear the bracelet super tight.  It's very tiny, and yes, I think you might get sick of it, especially if you are already worried that now.  Plus, when it flips, which will be most of the time, it's just a tiny tiny chain.
I don't know if you care about brand recognition, but I don't think that bracelet is easily recognizable as VCA, so that might be something to think about if that matters to you. 

Does it have to be VCA?  If you like subtle tiny sparkle, I think the Tiffany DBTY 5-diamond version is pretty. Subtle, sparkly, for everyday.  The diamonds are everywhere, so it doesn't matter how your bracelet twists. Tiffany DBTY is iconic, so there are many variations of this bracelet in case you might be interested. 

Elsa Peretti® Diamonds by the Yard® bracelet in platinum. | Tiffany & Co. 

If you do want to stick with VCA, I would try the Frivole pave bracelet.  I think the Frivole is far more artistic than the Lotus flower.  The heart shaped petals, the 3-D look, sparkly diamonds.. I love Frivole.  That's just me, and everyone has their preferences. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## cartierloverjs

nicole0612 said:


> Gorgeous all around! Your Chanel dress is perfect with the onyx pave. I am laughing because I am wearing the exact same hair tie right now coordinating with yellow gold! (Not VCA, but a sister brand).


Would you mind sharing the hair tie link? Love it!


----------



## TankerToad

cartierloverjs said:


> Would you mind sharing the hair tie link? Love it!


This brand is my favorite 
I get these when I’m in Europe but I’ve seen them in nyc too 
Invisibobbles
They come in a little clear square box


----------



## innerpeace85

cartierloverjs said:


> Would you mind sharing the hair tie link? Love it!





TankerToad said:


> This brand is my favorite
> I get these when I’m in Europe but I’ve seen them in nyc too
> Invisibobbles
> They come in a little clear square box


Love Invisibobble hair ties. They are available in Sephora and Nordstrom.





						invisibobble | Sephora
					

Shop invisibobble at Sephora. Discover a revolutionary styling tool that puts an end to kinks and split ends from tying up your hair.




					www.sephora.com
				





			https://www.nordstrom.com/sr?origin=keywordsearch&keyword=invisibobble


----------



## nicole0612

cartierloverjs said:


> Would you mind sharing the hair tie link? Love it!





TankerToad said:


> This brand is my favorite
> I get these when I’m in Europe but I’ve seen them in nyc too
> Invisibobbles
> They come in a little clear square box


Same  Thanks to TT for the link.


----------



## gagabag

Happyish said:


> Dear gagabag, I found it!
> 
> Dear @gagabag, I found it!
> Here's a photo of the buttons, loose, and the other attached to the back of a brooch.


Looks sturdy! Thank you!


----------



## Fem1014

I am torn between two BTF rings. The frivole pave is absolutely stunning but not sure this is a piece I will feel comfortable wearing casually, to the office, running errands, etc. I also do not love the way it sits on my finger. For the price, it is absurd to purchase and have it sit in a safe. The two butterfly ring, is spectacular as well and think this could be worn more casually. Does anyone have each and could provide any insight


----------



## periogirl28

Lovethepieces said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im getting my first VCA piece in Singapore. Anyone has a SA to recommend? I have read that some SA gives out free gifts. Is it amount dependent? Or any tips and tricks?  thanks in advance!


Have you decided on the piece you want? I would recommend going in and chatting with some of the SAs. Find the person who clicks with you best and they will take note of what you like with time and become a really good SA. This has worked so well for me at VCA and Hermes. I find VCA service excellent worldwide and gifts would be a natural progression once you continue to be a regular customer. PM me if you need names. HTH!


----------



## TankerToad

Fem1014 said:


> I am torn between two BTF rings. The frivole pave is absolutely stunning but not sure this is a piece I will feel comfortable wearing casually, to the office, running errands, etc. I also do not love the way it sits on my finger. For the price, it is absurd to purchase and have it sit in a safe. The two butterfly ring, is spectacular as well and think this could be worn more casually. Does anyone have each and could provide any insight
> 
> View attachment 5099939
> 
> 
> View attachment 5099940
> 
> 
> View attachment 5099941
> 
> 
> View attachment 5099942


Both are spectacular - I love the two butterfly ring on you and agree it’s unique & can be worn casually or dressy - the same ring in Lapis is next on my list, as well.
The Frivole is gorgeous, no doubt, but the 2 butterfly is just so charming!


----------



## glamourbag

Fem1014 said:


> I am torn between two BTF rings. The frivole pave is absolutely stunning but not sure this is a piece I will feel comfortable wearing casually, to the office, running errands, etc. I also do not love the way it sits on my finger. For the price, it is absurd to purchase and have it sit in a safe. The two butterfly ring, is spectacular as well and think this could be worn more casually. Does anyone have each and could provide any insight


I'm not much help as I love both but the two butterfly is on my list (high on my list LOL) and is more user friendly if you do a lot of things with your hands due to lower profile. I vote two butterfly! The only thing to consider is: if you are looking at the RG pave/MOP mix, the MOP is more sensitive than the full pave or pave/sapphire versions.


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> This brand is my favorite
> I get these when I’m in Europe but I’ve seen them in nyc too
> Invisibobbles
> They come in a little clear square box


My favorite too! They sell them at CVS. 
I, of course, favor the clear ones with the rainbow strand inside.


----------



## BigAkoya

Fem1014 said:


> I am torn between two BTF rings. The frivole pave is absolutely stunning but not sure this is a piece I will feel comfortable wearing casually, to the office, running errands, etc. I also do not love the way it sits on my finger. For the price, it is absurd to purchase and have it sit in a safe. The two butterfly ring, is spectacular as well and think this could be worn more casually. Does anyone have each and could provide any insight
> 
> View attachment 5099939
> 
> 
> View attachment 5099940
> 
> 
> View attachment 5099941
> 
> 
> View attachment 5099942


Hi!  I have posted a lot about this ring and the earrings (with photos), so you probably know I love this ring!  I have it in the pave WG.  I wear it casually all the time along with my matching earrings (right now... WFH... I'm wearing a striped top with white skinny Bermuda jean shorts). It's not flashy at all.  I wear it on my fourth finger.  It's super wearable, and even though it is described as a BTF ring, because the flowers are so close together, it is more like a big flower ring which I love.  The Frivole design is very artistic,  the 3D heart-shaped petals with the pave diamonds are amazing.  The butterfly ring is nice, but to me, not so creative.  It is definitely more simple and "casual" as you mentioned.

I like my jewelry to "pop" which I think is the whole point of wearing BTF and other big rings.
And "pop" does not mean dressy, pop just means bold.  Bold can be dressy or casual.

I would suggest you look at these two rings and take out the VCA label from you mind... that always helps me see the piece for what it really is without any brand attached to it.
What do you see?  To me...
- I see a ring with beautiful 3-D diamond flower with angled leaves, a ring that pops, very artistic, chic, that can be worn with jeans, to work, for evenings, etc.
- I see a ring with a butterfly design, more youthful, the design is a bit simple and flat, and probably a design that for me, I might get tired of.

I just want to share my thoughts for another point of view so you can weigh and compare the look of each ring for yourself and decide.  It's all preference, and it's the look you prefer when wearing these pieces. There is no right or wrong as all jewelry, VCA or not, has its own look.

For me, if I could only have one BTF ring, I would choose Frivole BTF.
I think the Frivole looks stunning on you.  I think the butterfly is a more subtle, so I vote Frivole!
Just my two cents, and I hope this helps.  Good luck to you!


----------



## BigAkoya

TankerToad said:


> This brand is my favorite
> I get these when I’m in Europe but I’ve seen them in nyc too
> Invisibobbles
> They come in a little clear square box


These look fun!  I think I will try some as I now seem to be putting my hair up all the time.  Thanks for sharing!  You always have such creative things (e.g. Panda hanging on a chain!).


----------



## Fem1014

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I have posted a lot about this ring and the earrings (with photos), so you probably know I love this ring!  I have it in the pave WG.  I wear it casually all the time along with my matching earrings (right now... WFH... I'm wearing a striped top with white skinny Bermuda jean shorts). It's not flashy at all.  I wear it on my fourth finger.  It's super wearable, and even though it is described as a BTF ring, because the flowers are so close together, it is more like a big flower ring which I love.  The Frivole design is very artistic,  the 3D heart-shaped petals with the pave diamonds are amazing.  The butterfly ring is nice, but to me, not so creative.  It is definitely more simple and "casual" as you mentioned.
> 
> I like my jewelry to "pop" which I think is the whole point of wearing BTF and other big rings.
> And "pop" does not mean dressy, pop just means bold.  Bold can be dressy or casual.
> 
> I would suggest you look at these two rings and take out the VCA label from you mind... that always helps me see the piece for what it really is without any brand attached to it.
> What do you see?  To me...
> - I see a ring with beautiful 3-D diamond flower with angled leaves, a ring that pops, very artistic, chic, that can be worn with jeans, to work, for evenings, etc.
> - I see a ring with a butterfly design, more youthful, the design is a bit simple and flat, and probably a design that for me, I might get tired of.
> 
> I just want to share my thoughts for another point of view so you can weigh and compare the look of each ring for yourself and decide.  It's all preference, and it's the look you prefer when wearing these pieces. There is no right or wrong as all jewelry, VCA or not, has its own look.
> 
> For me, if I could only have one BTF ring, I would choose Frivole BTF.
> I think the Frivole looks stunning on you.  I think the butterfly is a more subtle, so I vote Frivole!
> Just my two cents, and I hope this helps.  Good luck to you!



Thank you for your perspective. I’m definitely going to try both on again and make a final decision. I do love the frivole. My only concern was could I wear it casually without drawing too much attention. So glad to hear that other do.


----------



## innerpeace85

Question for all VCA experts - What factors do you consider when picking between 10/20 motif Alhambra and magic pendant from the stone?
I have 10 motif onyx and MOP. I get to wear my MOP necklace casually and for special occasions. However, I rarely wear dressy black outfits and I am wondering if I should gotten the magic onyx necklace instead of 10 motif.


----------



## BigAkoya

innerpeace85 said:


> Question for all VCA experts - What factors do you consider when picking between 10/20 motif Alhambra and magic pendant from the stone?
> I have 10 motif onyx and MOP. I get to wear my MOP necklace casually and for special occasions. However, I rarely wear dressy black outfits and I am wondering if I should gotten the magic onyx necklace instead of 10 motif.
> 
> View attachment 5100955
> View attachment 5100956
> View attachment 5100957


Hi!  I'm certainly not a VCA expert, but I can give you my thoughts. 
I choose necklaces for their wow factor as I like a necklace that pop and make a statement.  I also like a necklace that can be worn casually.  I do not like the dainty look.  With those requirements, for me I choose the 20 motif. 

I find the 20 motif is very casual (google ladies who wear long necklaces and you see tons of long necklaces & strands).  A long 20 motif just swings and goes with everything.  You can also wear it to work or the evening. Super lovely, makes a great statement. 

I find the 10 motif limiting in that I wear rounded necklines the most, and the 10 motif competes with the neckline. I also think a short "necklace" (not a pendant), requires more effort to match an outfit.  It's not as carefree as a 20 motif which you can basically just toss over a tshirt, sweater, or blouse.  A 10 motif looks more dressy to me compared to the 20 motif.  

I wear my 20 motif with a tee and skinny jeans, and to me, it looks very carefree, casual elegant.  Adds a nice touch to a simple outfit.  Wearing a 10 motif with a tee and jeans seems a bit out of place to me, like a person is trying to dress up a tee and jeans, so it has the opposite effect.  That's just me.  

The Magic pendant does not pop as a necklace to me.  It's more a long chain with a charm at the end, and you mostly see the chain.  The eye has to look down to see the motif, so to me the Magic does not have that wow factor that a 20 motif does.  It's preference as some people want a more subtle "long chain with a charm" look.  

It sounds like you are not wearing your 10 motif often.  Maybe sell the 10 motif and get a 20 motif?  That way, you have your 10 MOP and a 20 oynx.  I think if you are used to the boldnes of a 10 motif, you may be disappointed with the Magic pendant as the look is really a long chain with a charm at the end.  Try wearing a plain long chain and add a big charm to it, that will give you an idea of the Magic.  

Just my two cents to share my thoughts.  I hope it helps to make your decision.  There is no right or wrong answer as all options are lovely... it's really all about preference and what fashion look you are trying to create.  

Good luck!


----------



## innerpeace85

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I'm certainly not a VCA expert, but I can give you my thoughts.
> I choose necklaces for their wow factor as I like a necklace that pop and make a statement.  I also like a necklace that can be worn casually.  I do not like the dainty look.  With those requirements, for me I choose the 20 motif.
> 
> I find the 20 motif is very casual (google ladies who wear long necklaces and you see tons of long necklaces & strands).  A long 20 motif just swings and goes with everything.  You can also wear it to work or the evening. Super lovely, makes a great statement.
> 
> I find the 10 motif limiting in that I wear rounded necklines the most, and the 10 motif competes with the neckline. I also think a short "necklace" (not a pendant), requires more effort to match an outfit.  It's not as carefree as a 20 motif which you can basically just toss over a tshirt, sweater, or blouse.  A 10 motif looks more dressy to me compared to the 20 motif.
> 
> I wear my 20 motif with a tee and skinny jeans, and to me, it looks very carefree, casual elegant.  Adds a nice touch to a simple outfit.  Wearing a 10 motif with a tee and jeans seems a bit out of place to me, like a person is trying to dress up a tee and jeans, so it has the opposite effect.  That's just me.
> 
> The Magic pendant does not pop as a necklace to me.  It's more a long chain with a charm at the end, and you mostly see the chain.  The eye has to look down to see the motif, so to me the Magic does not have that wow factor that a 20 motif does.  It's preference as some people want a more subtle "long chain with a charm" look.
> 
> It sounds like you are not wearing your 10 motif often.  Maybe sell the 10 motif and get a 20 motif?  That way, you have your 10 MOP and a 20 oynx.  I think if you are used to the boldnes of a 10 motif, you may be disappointed with the Magic pendant as the look is really a long chain with a charm at the end.  Try wearing a plain long chain and add a big charm to it, that will give you an idea of the Magic.
> 
> Just my two cents to share my thoughts.  I hope it helps to make your decision.  There is no right or wrong answer as all options are lovely... it's really all about preference and what fashion look you are trying to create.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks for the reply! I completely understand your views on magic pendant. I returned my Malachite magic pendant for this very reason. I had it for about 15-20 days and everytime I tried it on and took pics, I felt it only worked when the chain was doubled. When I wore it as a long chain, it didn’t work on my frame and when I tried different styles like lariat it didn’t feel like my style.

I am not planning to sell the 10 motif(too much loss in resale) but I am going to try attaching another 10 motif and see if I like 20 motif. I tried on 20 motif about 3-4years back and maybe I should revisit the style again.


----------



## BigAkoya

innerpeace85 said:


> Thanks for the reply! I completely understand your views on magic pendant. I returned my Malachite magic pendant for this very reason. I had it for about 15-20 days and everytime I tried it on and took pics, I felt it only worked when the chain was doubled. When I wore it as a long chain, it didn’t work on my frame and when I tried different styles like lariat it didn’t feel like my style.
> 
> I am not planning to sell the 10 motif(too much loss in resale) but I am going to try attaching another 10 motif and see if I like 20 motif. I tried on 20 motif about 3-4years back and maybe I should revisit the style again.


Yes, I totally agree with you on the Magic pendant.  I think you will love the 20 motif!  I'm small (5' 2", 108lbs), and I love the long swingy chain on me.  I hope you can try it on again.  Good luck!


----------



## lynne_ross

innerpeace85 said:


> Question for all VCA experts - What factors do you consider when picking between 10/20 motif Alhambra and magic pendant from the stone?
> I have 10 motif onyx and MOP. I get to wear my MOP necklace casually and for special occasions. However, I rarely wear dressy black outfits and I am wondering if I should gotten the magic onyx necklace instead of 10 motif.
> 
> View attachment 5100955
> View attachment 5100956
> View attachment 5100957


I don’t own any magic, yet. I would likely only wear it double chained so I am more likely to buy one of the special edition pieces (likely HK or japan) since I like the size better. 
Otherwise I pick which style to buy based on neckline. The 10 goes with everything for me. Even a T-shirt it can peak out the side. I wear a variety of necklines and I find the 10 perfect. For my blue agate 10, I commonly wear it with white round collar T-shirt’s so I add my bracelet to it to make it a 15 so it hangs lower over top of a round neckline. If you want an inbetween length then adding a bracelet might give you options to enjoy your 10 and then otherwise you have a set to wear. 
I only wear my 20 long with dresses or with a jacket and skirt/jeans. Otherwise I double it. I find some 20s too much doubled and looks messy. So the 20s are more limiting to me since I would not wear casually long with a T-shirt. 
Why don’t you wear your 10 onyx?


----------



## Lien

lynne_ross said:


> I don’t own any magic, yet. I would likely only wear it double chained so I am more likely to buy one of the special edition pieces (likely HK or japan) since I like the size better.
> Otherwise I pick which style to buy based on neckline. The 10 goes with everything for me. Even a T-shirt it can peak out the side. I wear a variety of necklines and I find the 10 perfect. For my blue agate 10, I commonly wear it with white round collar T-shirt’s so I add my bracelet to it to make it a 15 so it hangs lower over top of a round neckline. If you want an inbetween length then adding a bracelet might give you options to enjoy your 10 and then otherwise you have a set to wear.
> I only wear my 20 long with dresses or with a jacket and skirt/jeans. Otherwise I double it. I find some 20s too much doubled and looks messy. So the 20s are more limiting to me since I would not wear ca





BigAkoya said:


> Yes, I totally agree with you on the Magic pendant.  I think you will love the 20 motif!  I'm small (5' 2", 108lbs), and I love the long swingy chain on me.  I hope you can try it on again.  Good luck!



Oooh, we are almost twins in frame, @BigAkoya.  I am a tiny shorter, like half an inch.  But I find the long swingy chain "too much" on me, too overwhelming.  Funny that.  I find that I always wear my magic grey MOP pendant doubled up.  I like the single-chain version of the magic pave pendant since that seems to suit me better. 

@lynne_ross , I also think about necklines.  For that reason, I don't have any 6-motif necklace since you can really only wear that with V-shaped tops/ dresses, but I still ADORE it, esp the pave version.  I like the versatility of the 10-motif as you can add the 5-motif to suit some necklines.  And the 10 can look a bit too short.

@innerpeace85 , I think what you choose depends on the necklines, what you want it for.  For me, magic pendants (especially the special eds, like the Ginza or Prince's) offer the best of everything, it's very versatile.  You can wear it casually or dressed up (paired with other items).  But I still dream of the 10-motif pave in white gold.  I'd totally wear that grocery-shopping, haha.


----------



## innerpeace85

lynne_ross said:


> I don’t own any magic, yet. I would likely only wear it double chained so I am more likely to buy one of the special edition pieces (likely HK or japan) since I like the size better.
> Otherwise I pick which style to buy based on neckline. The 10 goes with everything for me. Even a T-shirt it can peak out the side. I wear a variety of necklines and I find the 10 perfect. For my blue agate 10, I commonly wear it with white round collar T-shirt’s so I add my bracelet to it to make it a 15 so it hangs lower over top of a round neckline. If you want an inbetween length then adding a bracelet might give you options to enjoy your 10 and then otherwise you have a set to wear.
> I only wear my 20 long with dresses or with a jacket and skirt/jeans. Otherwise I double it. I find some 20s too much doubled and looks messy. So the 20s are more limiting to me since I would not wear casually long with a T-shirt.
> Why don’t you wear your 10 onyx?





Lien said:


> Oooh, we are almost twins in frame, @BigAkoya.  I am a tiny shorter, like half an inch.  But I find the long swingy chain "too much" on me, too overwhelming.  Funny that.  I find that I always wear my magic grey MOP pendant doubled up.  I like the single-chain version of the magic pave pendant since that seems to suit me better.
> 
> @lynne_ross , I also think about necklines.  For that reason, I don't have any 6-motif necklace since you can really only wear that with V-shaped tops/ dresses, but I still ADORE it, esp the pave version.  I like the versatility of the 10-motif as you can add the 5-motif to suit some necklines.  And the 10 can look a bit too short.
> 
> @innerpeace85 , I think what you choose depends on the necklines, what you want it for.  For me, magic pendants (especially the special eds, like the Ginza or Prince's) offer the best of everything, it's very versatile.  You can wear it casually or dressed up (paired with other items).  But I still dream of the 10-motif pave in white gold.  I'd totally wear that grocery-shopping, haha.



@lynne_ross @Lien I tried magic pendants in MOP and Malachite multiple times over the last few years and I never liked it on me. I feel it only looks good when I double up and it is not versatile enough. I prefer vintage pendants and 10/16 motifs and 10+5 necklaces on me.

I wear 10 motif in MOP and Blue Agate all the time. It looks so good with T-shirts/button up shirts and even Indian sarees. The thing that throws me off with onyx 10 motif is I tend to gravitate towards black in fall/winter and I find 10 motif onyx is not enough length chunky sweaters or even turtlenecks.

In regards to 20 motif,I tried it long time back and I remember it overwhelming my frame. I am going to try it again and see if my opinion has changed. 

Lien, Magic pave in WG in any style is


----------



## gagabag

I also prefer 10 or 10+5 motifs. I don’t enjoy wearing my 20’s as it bangs on the desk and I worry about strangling my patients when I lean over to examine them. If I double it, it looks too busy on my neck. I only wear mine when giving presentations, which now only happens on Zoom or Teams, so not much action since last year. It’s the same with my magic necklaces. I can only wear magic double to work for my lifestyle. 10 is very versatile, I wear it with any neckline!


----------



## sbelle

I have been following the discussion about the long Magic pendant necklace and had to pop in to offer a different point of view.  

Unlike the majority of recent posters before me , I adore the long Magic pendant style.  To me it is fresh, youthful, and hip. I have every one that VCA has released (and a few others) and wear them in all situations - casual and dressy .

That is not to say that I don’t love the 20’s — I do and I own quite a few . But for me, they aren’t as versatile as the Magic pendant .

I love this forum because of the generous sharing of experiences and opinions.  And the fact that we are not all the same keeps it interesting !


----------



## Anabunny

I like my mop magic pendent too. I love to wear it short and long double strand(with one round on the neck without going through the loop). The YG catches light across the chest area and has the layered look. I also use the chain to wear other pendants that way. I wanted to get the chalcedony magic pendant so I can have the WG chain but the presence is different, chalcedony is a light coloured translucent stone, still debating...


----------



## nightbefore

Like @sbelle , I also love the way magic looks. MOP in magic size has more iridescence than vintage size, I love the colour play on it. When doubled up it hits exactly right spot on the chest and when worn long over sweaters it is definitely an eye catcher. I also love the chain on bare skin, it literally glitters. When sun hits on it in summer the combination of iridescent MOP and sparkles from the chain is very flattering on bare skin. I am not fan of short magic necklace, to me chain/charm ratio looks odd, I also don’t like the fact that it hangs like vintage on the chain. However I don’t own any other than MOP but it has to do with the fact that I am just beginning with VCA. So first I try to own more different styles/options. When it comes to 10 and 20, I would choose 20. I find 10 very hard to match with necklines. I like 16 motif sweet doubled up way more than 10. This is just my way of thinking for sure


----------



## doloresmia

sbelle said:


> I have been following the discussion about the long Magic pendant necklace and had to pop in to offer a different point of view.
> 
> Unlike the majority of recent posters before me , I adore the long Magic pendant style.  To me it is fresh, youthful, and hip. I have every one that VCA has released (and a few others) and wear them in all situations - casual and dressy .
> 
> That is not to say that I don’t love the 20’s — I do and I own quite a few . But for me, they aren’t as versatile as the Magic pendant .
> 
> I love this forum because of the generous sharing of experiences and opinions.  And the fact that we are not all the same keeps it interesting !



Me too! I have a malachite and it pops against my mostly black wardrobe. Only complaint is pendant doesn’t show in my zoom life unless I double


----------



## evietiger

100% agreed with this.  @*sbelle *You described it perfectly! - *it is fresh, youthful, and hip.* I own both and find the long Magic a lot easier to wear for me and will definitely add more!


----------



## rosebean

sbelle said:


> I have been following the discussion about the long Magic pendant necklace and had to pop in to offer a different point of view.
> 
> Unlike the majority of recent posters before me , I adore the long Magic pendant style.  To me it is fresh, youthful, and hip. I have every one that VCA has released (and a few others) and wear them in all situations - casual and dressy .
> 
> That is not to say that I don’t love the 20’s — I do and I own quite a few . But for me, they aren’t as versatile as the Magic pendant .
> 
> I love this forum because of the generous sharing of experiences and opinions.  And the fact that we are not all the same keeps it interesting !


Hi Sbelle, what's your favorite Magic pendant?  I only have Onyx Magic pendent and vintage MOP, thinking about adding another one, or 10 or 20 motif.  I love how GMOP looks, but thought GMOP and Onyx color are too close to each other.  Any suggestions? thank you!


----------



## sarznotthevirus

Hi All!
I’m looking for some advice, I want to buy the Alhambra guilloché bracelet. And I just found someone selling theirs from 2018 (real only needs a polish) for 1000$ less. I know 1000$ doesn’t seem much but I can always put that towards getting the earrings for example. Would you buy it preloved (real) or buy a new one from the boutique?


----------



## 880

sarznotthevirus said:


> Hi All!
> I’m looking for some advice, I want to buy the Alhambra guilloché bracelet. And I just found someone selling theirs from 2018 (real only needs a polish) for 1000$ less. I know 1000$ doesn’t seem much but I can always put that towards getting the earrings for example. Would you buy it preloved (real) or buy a new one from the boutique?


I am a fan of authenticated preloved hermes bags from recommended resellers, but with VCA, there are so many replicas out there, I would personally feel safer and happier with boutique. Also, I do trust my SA to weigh in with an opinion as to what works on me. JMO though!

i agree with @sbelle that it’s fun we have so many different opinions. I also felt the magic size was fun, young and hip, but I dislike pendants on me, so picked the six motif necklace as my every day piece. Although I’m also short, I’m medium build, and the vintage size motifs looked dinky on me. But I like large and bold jewelry. If I want less of a look, I could wear a crew neck over the bottom motifs, but I usually prefer it over bare skin (easy with a button down shirt or tank or dress opening. I’m not a matchy matchy person, so I often wear it with verdura belperron corne earrings


----------



## DS2006

sarznotthevirus said:


> Hi All!
> I’m looking for some advice, I want to buy the Alhambra guilloché bracelet. And I just found someone selling theirs from 2018 (real only needs a polish) for 1000$ less. I know 1000$ doesn’t seem much but I can always put that towards getting the earrings for example. Would you buy it preloved (real) or buy a new one from the boutique?



I wouldn't buy a scratched guilloche bracelet second hand, aside from the issue of fakes.  They may not be able to polish it to new condition. I'd absolutely buy from the boutique in most circumstances. The used ones rarely are much lower in price.


----------



## colexalt

Hi everyone, my 33rd birthday is coming up and  i was hoping someone here can help me decide between vca guilloche yg 5 motif bracelet or cartier yg juc! I already own a cartier love bracelet and would love to add something to stack this with.
Ive tried on the juc last year when i was purchasing my love bracelet and told myself ill get it eventually. But lately ive discovered vca and fell in love with the guilloche. I only have budget to add one more bracelet at the moment and would appreciate some advice. Thank you!


----------



## DS2006

Add me to the list of those who love Magic pendants! I only have one, but I would like to add more. I really want MOP, but I prefer the white gold, yet I want the long chain!  I cannot understand why VCA doesn't offer more options of metals without special ordering!  I like the size of the Magic pendant when the chain is doubled, and I also love to wear long pendants, as well. They can be worn casually, which is a big plus!  I'd love to have a 20 motif, too.


----------



## DS2006

colexalt said:


> Hi everyone, my 33rd birthday is coming up and  i was hoping someone here can help me decide between vca guilloche yg 5 motif bracelet or cartier yg juc! I already own a cartier love bracelet and would love to add something to stack this with.
> Ive tried on the juc last year when i was purchasing my love bracelet and told myself ill get it eventually. But lately ive discovered vca and fell in love with the guilloche. I only have budget to add one more bracelet at the moment and would appreciate some advice. Thank you!



Happy birthday! The guilloche will get scratched up if you wear it with another bracelet. I personally wouldn't but many do and don't mind the scratches.  The Love and JUC are complimentary styles and are very commonly worn together.  I am a strong VCA fan, but if you have a Love, I'd choose the JUC to go with it. For myself, I'd get the guilloche to wear alone.


----------



## TankerToad

Pergr


880 said:


> I am a fan of authenticated preloved hermes bags from recommended resellers, but with VCA, there are so many replicas out there, I would personally feel safer and happier with boutique. Also, I do trust my SA to weigh in with an opinion as to what works on me. JMO though!
> 
> i agree with @sbelle that it’s fun we have so many different opinions. I also felt the magic size was fun, young and hip, but I dislike pendants on me, so picked the six motif necklace as my every day piece. Although I’m also short, I’m medium build, and the vintage size motifs looked dinky on me. But I like large and bold jewelry. If I want less of a look, I could wear a crew neck over the bottom motifs, but I usually prefer it over bare skin (easy with a button down shirt or tank or dress opening. I’m not a matchy matchy person, so I often wear it with verdura belperron corne earrings
> View attachment 5103143
> View attachment 5103142
> View attachment 5103139


Perfection 100%


----------



## colexalt

DS2006 said:


> Happy birthday! The guilloche will get scratched up if you wear it with another bracelet. I personally wouldn't but many do and don't mind the scratches.  The Love and JUC are complimentary styles and are very commonly worn together.  I am a strong VCA fan, but if you have a Love, I'd choose the JUC to go with it. For myself, I'd get the guilloche to wear alone.



Thank you for sharing your thoughts! i wouldnt mind some minor scratches but if the guilloche pattern will be destroyed over time from the bracelets knocking against each other i definitely have to reconsider! Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## couturequeen

Add me to the Magic pendant fan list. I can never make very short necklaces work with my neckline (wear mostly v-neck and they always look odd when I wear a crew), so not sure I will ever get a 10.

Pre-pandemic I wore sautoir necklaces, and I can imagine wearing a 20 more often than a 10. I think the 20 and Magic work well whether I’m casual or dressy.


----------



## Notorious Pink

innerpeace85 said:


> Thanks for the reply! I completely understand your views on magic pendant. I returned my Malachite magic pendant for this very reason. I had it for about 15-20 days and everytime I tried it on and took pics, I felt it only worked when the chain was doubled. When I wore it as a long chain, it didn’t work on my frame and when I tried different styles like lariat it didn’t feel like my style.
> 
> I am not planning to sell the 10 motif(too much loss in resale) but I am going to try attaching another 10 motif and see if I like 20 motif. I tried on 20 motif about 3-4years back and maybe I should revisit the style again.



i only wear my magic pendant with the chain doubled, but I wear it a lot; I knew when I got it that I probably wouldn’t wear it any other way.



Anabunny said:


> I like my mop magic pendent too. I love to wear it short and long double strand(with one round on the neck without going through the loop). The YG catches light across the chest area and has the layered look. I also use the chain to wear other pendants that way. I wanted to get the chalcedony magic pendant so I can have the WG chain but the presence is different, chalcedony is a light coloured translucent stone, still debating...




ooh, that gives me an idea - has anyone tried doubling the chain without doubling it through the Magic pendant and then adding a different pendant to the top part of the chain so that you are layering the two pendants on the one long chain (does that make sense??)?


----------



## Canturi lover

Notorious Pink said:


> i only wear my magic pendant with the chain doubled, but I wear it a lot; I knew when I got it that I probably wouldn’t wear it any other way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ooh, that gives me an idea - has anyone tried doubling the chain without doubling it through the Magic pendant and then adding a different pendant to the top part of the chain so that you are layering the two pendants on the one long chain (does that make sense??)?


I've wore it like this....is this what you mean?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Canturi lover said:


> I've wore it like this....is this what you mean?
> 
> View attachment 5103359


Yessssssss


----------



## 880

Canturi lover said:


> I've wore it like this....is this what you mean?
> 
> View attachment 5103359


I love this! You look amazing! And, your photo has just cancelled my prior negative opinion on pendants. 

thank you @TankerToad for your kind words!

@Fem1014, I agree with @Happyish below! Sounds like the butterfly!


----------



## sbelle

rosebean said:


> Hi Sbelle, what's your favorite Magic pendant?  I only have Onyx Magic pendent and vintage MOP, thinking about adding another one, or 10 or 20 motif.  I love how GMOP looks, but thought GMOP and Onyx color are too close to each other.  Any suggestions? thank you!



It’s funny but my favorites are actually different from what I wear the most often.

1). So I’ll start with my most often worn :

white mop yg,
onyx yg,
onyx wg.
These 3 go with anything and before the pandemic I wore them constantly. (During the pandemic I mostly stopped wearing jewelry because I didn’t go anywhere !).


2). The ones I love the most are :

wg pave,
malachite yg,
chalcedony wg
I don’t wear these as often but LOVE the way they look.


3) And my least favorite is my carnelian.   it is the only carnelian that I still own and have only worn it a couple of times .


----------



## Happyish

Fem1014 said:


> I am torn between two BTF rings. The frivole pave is absolutely stunning but not sure this is a piece I will feel comfortable wearing casually, to the office, running errands, etc. I also do not love the way it sits on my finger. For the price, it is absurd to purchase and have it sit in a safe. The two butterfly ring, is spectacular as well and think this could be worn more casually. Does anyone have each and could provide any insight
> 
> View attachment 5099939
> 
> 
> View attachment 5099940
> 
> 
> View attachment 5099941
> 
> 
> View attachment 5099942


I think you answered your own question . . . !


----------



## mikimoto007

Does anyone follow lady.marianaasson on Instagram? I think she is a VCA SA in Brazil. In her stories, she plays a VCA video and it looks like they are releasing the guilloche in WG? I think earrings, pendant and magic - did anyone else see it?


----------



## glamourbag

mikimoto007 said:


> Does anyone follow lady.marianaasson on Instagram? I think she is a VCA SA in Brazil. In her stories, she plays a VCA video and it looks like they are releasing the guilloche in WG? I think earrings, pendant and magic - did anyone else see it?


Yes I do and yes I saw it. It looked like the earrings, vintage size pendant, the magic size pendant and the ring were in white gold however I just don't know if because she was showing a video from another screen if perhaps the color yellow was washed out making the yellow gold appear white? I suppose we could message her and ask? LOL


----------



## nycmamaofone

mikimoto007 said:


> Does anyone follow lady.marianaasson on Instagram? I think she is a VCA SA in Brazil. In her stories, she plays a VCA video and it looks like they are releasing the guilloche in WG? I think earrings, pendant and magic - did anyone else see it?


A WG Guilloche 5-motif bracelet would be amazing to go with the holiday pendant


----------



## mikimoto007

glamourbag said:


> Yes I do and yes I saw it. It looked like the earrings, vintage size pendant, the magic size pendant and the ring were in white gold however I just don't know if because she was showing a video from another screen if perhaps the color yellow was washed out making the yellow gold appear white? I suppose we could message her and ask? LOL



Yes, I did wonder if it was just the colours on the screen....but I watched it a few times and it definitely looked silver...did you see the bracelet with blue stones also? I couldn't figure out if it was yg or wg. The stone looked like blue agate.


----------



## mikimoto007

nycmamaofone said:


> A WG Guilloche 5-motif bracelet would be amazing to go with the holiday pendant



Regretfully I didn't see a five motif bracelet....but hopefully if a wg guilloche line is released, it won't be long! It would be gorgeous wth the pendant, especially as VCA white gold options are so limited.


----------



## glamourbag

mikimoto007 said:


> Yes, I did wonder if it was just the colours on the screen....but I watched it a few times and it definitely looked silver...did you see the bracelet with blue stones also? I couldn't figure out if it was yg or wg. The stone looked like blue agate.


Looked like blue agate with wg. That’s kind of why I assumed the yellow was washed out? Fingers crossed for the wg!


----------



## rosebean

sbelle said:


> It’s funny but my favorites are actually be different from what I wear the most often.
> 
> 1). So I’ll start with my most often worn :
> 
> white mop yg,
> onyx yg,
> onyx wg.
> These 3 go with anything and before the pandemic I wore them constantly. (During the pandemic I mostly stopped wearing jewelry because I didn’t go anywhere !).
> 
> 
> 2). The ones I love the most are :
> 
> wg pave,
> malachite yg,
> chalcedony wg
> I don’t wear these as often but LOVE the way they look.
> 
> 
> 3) And my least favorite is my carnelian.   it is the only carnelian that I still own and have only worn it a couple of times .


thank you so much for your reply. 


sbelle said:


> It’s funny but my favorites are actually be different from what I wear the most often.
> 
> 1). So I’ll start with my most often worn :
> 
> white mop yg,
> onyx yg,
> onyx wg.
> These 3 go with anything and before the pandemic I wore them constantly. (During the pandemic I mostly stopped wearing jewelry because I didn’t go anywhere !).
> 
> 
> 2). The ones I love the most are :
> 
> wg pave,
> malachite yg,
> chalcedony wg
> I don’t wear these as often but LOVE the way they look.
> 
> 
> 3) And my least favorite is my carnelian.   it is the only carnelian that I still own and have only worn it a couple of times .


thank you very much for your reply.


----------



## rosebean

Notorious Pink said:


> Yessssssss


creative, looks beautiful!


----------



## Canturi lover

880 said:


> I love this! You look amazing! And, your photo has just cancelled my prior negative opinion on pendants.
> 
> thank you @TankerToad for your kind words!
> 
> @Fem1014, I agree with @Happyish below! Sounds like the butterfly!


Thank you @880


----------



## jenaps

mikimoto007 said:


> Does anyone follow lady.marianaasson on Instagram? I think she is a VCA SA in Brazil. In her stories, she plays a VCA video and it looks like they are releasing the guilloche in WG? I think earrings, pendant and magic - did anyone else see it?


So I just took a look. It’s yellow gold.  Here’s the video. Wish it were WG though!


----------



## jenaps

Canturi lover said:


> I've wore it like this....is this what you mean?
> 
> View attachment 5103359


I’ve been looking for that phone case for my 12 pro max!  Where do you get yours?


----------



## mikimoto007

jenaps said:


> So I just took a look. It’s yellow gold.  Here’s the video. Wish it were WG though!




Thank you! The little bit with the squirrel seemed familiar....now I know why! Case closed!
Sorry for the false alarm!


----------



## Canturi lover

jenaps said:


> I’ve been looking for that phone case for my 12 pro max!  Where do you get yours?


This is my old phone and my friend bought it for me. I think she got it from Etsy or EBay. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## jenaps

Canturi lover said:


> This is my old phone and my friend bought it for me. I think she got it from Etsy or EBay. Sorry I can't be of more help.


Ahh thanks.  I had one on my old phone too. Can’t seem to find it for newer phones sadly.


----------



## Belle-brune

Hello vca lovers, would love some input on the Frivole pave rose gold necklace from all the lovely ladies on this forum! 
I purchased the regular one with diamonds in the center before lockdown, while it’s pretty and casual I really love the pave version now!

my questions are:
is it worth the price tag “Smaller” at 9200$ ?
which size to choose as there are 2 sizes?
rose gold or yellow gold ?
lastly my SA is also trying to locate one with pink sapphire in the center ?!

I attached what I already purchased and what my SA sent me for size comparison


----------



## innerpeace85

Belle-brune said:


> Hello vca lovers, would love some input on the Frivole pave rose gold necklace from all the lovely ladies on this forum!
> I purchased the regular one with diamonds in the center before lockdown, while it’s pretty and casual I really love the pave version now!
> 
> my questions are:
> is it worth the price tag “Smaller” at 9200$ ?
> which size to choose as there are 2 sizes?
> rose gold or yellow gold ?
> lastly my SA is also trying to locate one with pink sapphire in the center ?!
> 
> I attached what I already purchased and what my SA sent me for size comparison


Hi @Belle-brune , Are you planning on exchanging your YG mirror polish Frivole pendant for the pave ?


----------



## may3545

Belle-brune said:


> Hello vca lovers, would love some input on the Frivole pave rose gold necklace from all the lovely ladies on this forum!
> I purchased the regular one with diamonds in the center before lockdown, while it’s pretty and casual I really love the pave version now!
> 
> my questions are:
> is it worth the price tag “Smaller” at 9200$ ?
> which size to choose as there are 2 sizes?
> rose gold or yellow gold ?
> lastly my SA is also trying to locate one with pink sapphire in the center ?!
> 
> I attached what I already purchased and what my SA sent me for size comparison


You really have to go and try them on! Also consider what other jewelry you already have that may complement rose or yellow gold. I truly think pave is amazing. I have the pink gold pave with pink sapphire. It's casual but I can also pair with my matching earrings for something more dressy.

Think of how you want to wear the necklace and what other jewelry you plan to pair with them. If you wear more yellow gold, I'd stick with yellow gold. If you have more rose gold, go with rose gold.

If you want a bigger presence, go for the larger piece. More everyday casual wear, go for the small pave. I personally like the small pave frivole size!

Pave is worth it if you can afford it. Very worry free, as it's diamonds and gold. Good luck! You really can't go wrong


----------



## Belle-brune

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi @Belle-brune , Are you planning on exchanging your YG mirror polish Frivole pendant for the pave ?


Oh no, I love and wear it a lot but something about pave really is attractive!
I purchased a mini frivole for my daughter so I’m sure she will wear this once she’s a little older


----------



## innerpeace85

Belle-brune said:


> Oh no, I love and wear it a lot but something about pave really is attractive!
> I purchased a mini frivole for my daughter so I’m sure she will wear this once she’s a little older


Ok since you have the large YG mirror polish, I think RG Frivole pave will add variety to your Frivole collection. Also the pave Frivole pendant is pretty substantial due to the three dimensional flower petals and pave.


----------



## Belle-brune

may3545 said:


> You really have to go and try them on! Also consider what other jewelry you already have that may complement rose or yellow gold. I truly think pave is amazing. I have the pink gold pave with pink sapphire. It's casual but I can also pair with my matching earrings for something more dressy.
> 
> Think of how you want to wear the necklace and what other jewelry you plan to pair with them. If you wear more yellow gold, I'd stick with yellow gold. If you have more rose gold, go with rose gold.
> 
> If you want a bigger presence, go for the larger piece. More everyday casual wear, go for the small pave. I personally like the small pave frivole size!
> 
> Pave is worth it if you can afford it. Very worry free, as it's diamonds and gold. Good luck! You really can't go wrong


Thank you so much for your input
I wear both YG and RG, they both look/ complement my skin tone, I tend to gear more towards rose gold as I feel is a little more modern than YG!
I have a few Cartier pieces also in YG and RS so not too worried about matching and hardly ever dress up unless it’s a wedding or a gala!
We are too casual in SoCal 
As far as the size I really like the larger size in YG just feel it’s over budget for that particular piece!
You can’t go wrong with vca pieces especially when enjoying them now and passed them on your girls


----------



## BigAkoya

Belle-brune said:


> Hello vca lovers, would love some input on the Frivole pave rose gold necklace from all the lovely ladies on this forum!
> I purchased the regular one with diamonds in the center before lockdown, while it’s pretty and casual I really love the pave version now!
> 
> my questions are:
> is it worth the price tag “Smaller” at 9200$ ?
> which size to choose as there are 2 sizes?
> rose gold or yellow gold ?
> lastly my SA is also trying to locate one with pink sapphire in the center ?!
> 
> I attached what I already purchased and what my SA sent me for size comparison


I love the Frivole collection and have the WG pave BTF ring and matching earrings.  It's my favorite of all VCA collections, and the pave makes the piece pop.  I wear them very casual. 

If it were me, I would sell the gold pendant and get the large pave pendant (no need to have two Frivole pendants).  It is very pretty especially if you wear short pendants.  The large is not that much more in price than the small, but size-wise, it's a big difference to  me.  If you cannot swing the large, then for sure, I would get the small in pave.

For metal, unless you really really love RG, I would get YG.  RG is trendy now hence it feels fresh.  But RG was also once fashionable but faded (you could not even buy RG pieces as part of regular stock).  Yes, now it's back, but I think RG may fade again.  YG, WG, or platinum will always remain in my opinion. And for me, I never mix metals, so just something to think about.  For me I would choose the WG.  It's all preference of course. 

Regardless of metal, I think you will love the pave... Frivole sparkles like crazy! 
Good luck to you!


----------



## Belle-brune

BigAkoya said:


> I love the Frivole collection and have the WG pave BTF ring and matching earrings.  It's my favorite of all VCA collections, and the pave makes the piece pop.  I wear them very casual.
> 
> If it were me, I would sell the gold pendant and get the large pave pendant (no need to have two Frivole pendants).  It is very pretty especially if you wear short pendants.  The large is not that much more in price than the small, but size-wise, it's a big difference to  me.  If you cannot swing the large, then for sure, I would get the small in pave.
> 
> For metal, unless you really really love RG, I would get YG.  RG is trendy now hence it feels fresh.  But RG was also once fashionable but faded (you could not even buy RG pieces as part of regular stock).  Yes, now it's back, but I think RG may fade again.  YG, WG, or platinum will always remain in my opinion. And for me, I never mix metals, so just something to think about.  For me I would choose the WG.  It's all preference of course.
> 
> Regardless of metal, I think you will love the pave... Frivole sparkles like crazy!
> Good luck to you!


Great input, you’ve touched on so many points that are on the back of my mind! I always considered WG and YG to be best choices especially for large pieces!

I wear diamond studs everyday so wasn’t worried about matching although frivole pave earrings in WG are on my list and matching is something to consider. 

Due to availability issues with VCA now my SA doesn’t have any of them in store to try and compare but promised to meet with her this week as she will have one Frivole pave with pink sapphire in to try!

I would love to swing the Large size but it’s very close to the earrings on my wish list! Ahhh so many decisions 
enjoy your pieces, they are gorgeous !


----------



## periogirl28

Belle-brune said:


> Great input, you’ve touched on so many points that are on the back of my mind! I always considered WG and YG to be best choices especially for large pieces!
> 
> I wear diamond studs everyday so wasn’t worried about matching although frivole pave earrings in WG are on my list and matching is something to consider.
> 
> Due to availability issues with VCA now my SA doesn’t have any of them in store to try and compare but promised to meet with her this week as she will have one Frivole pave with pink sapphire in to try!
> 
> I would love to swing the Large size but it’s very close to the earrings on my wish list! Ahhh so many decisions
> enjoy your pieces, they are gorgeous !


My 2 cents is to get the one with the pink sapphire in the centre, if you are thinking of RG anyway. Having tried both versions, I find that just that little bit of pink in the middle brings out the RG much more and it is a Limited Edition. Once they are gone, I think VCA will no longer make it.


----------



## smallfry

Hello lovelies!  Has anyone purchased a piece from the VCA website that they find needs to be altered once they’ve received it?  If so, what has your experience been, please?


----------



## BigAkoya

Belle-brune said:


> Great input, you’ve touched on so many points that are on the back of my mind! I always considered WG and YG to be best choices especially for large pieces!
> 
> I wear diamond studs everyday so wasn’t worried about matching although frivole pave earrings in WG are on my list and matching is something to consider.
> 
> Due to availability issues with VCA now my SA doesn’t have any of them in store to try and compare but promised to meet with her this week as she will have one Frivole pave with pink sapphire in to try!
> 
> I would love to swing the Large size but it’s very close to the earrings on my wish list! Ahhh so many decisions
> enjoy your pieces, they are gorgeous !


If the WG pave earrings are on your list, I would for sure get the WG pave pendant.  It's a perfect match, and so beautiful.  Then you could skip the large pendant and get the small as the earrings and pendant will create a nice set and bling.  Try on both pendants though as the size is a big difference to me.

The earrings and necklace set might be pricey, but it is totally worth it.  For me, I would skip buying random pieces if buying them is "just to have" or to "hold one over".  I would focus on your true wish list, the pieces you love.  For me, VCA pieces are not impulse buys for instant gratification (not saying you're doing this or it should not be done of course, it's just my personal view to share that I don't buy this way).  VCA is pricey, hence I like to plan out my sets and focus on getting them.

Those are just my thoughts to share.  I know it's all preference.  Good luck to you!  It's so exciting, isn't it?  Half the fun of collecting VCA (and any fine jewelry) is the dreaming and planning.


----------



## Belle-brune

periogirl28 said:


> My 2 cents is to get the one with the pink sapphire in the centre, if you are thinking of RG anyway. Having tried both versions, I find that just that little bit of pink in the middle brings out the RG much more and it is a Limited Edition. Once they are gone, I think VCA will no longer make it.


Honestly my SA said the same thing, it’s very hard to find and the sapphire really does bring out the RG! So went tried it on and decided to get RG with diamond in the center!
my sister on the other hand loved it so she decided to get it. I think it looks gorgeous, next on the list are frivole RG earrings to match 
I will wait for mine to be located, I think VCA is just limited in production at the moment.


----------



## 911snowball

Belle, I think the one with the pink sapphire in the center is especially nice on you. The pink is accented beautifully by  your dark hair.
It is very flattering.  I am a huge fan of the frivole collection in general and own many pieces, it has wonderful sparkle. Congratulations and you are sure to receive many compliments!


----------



## BigAkoya

Belle-brune said:


> Honestly my SA said the same thing, it’s very hard to find and the sapphire really does bring out the RG! So went tried it on and decided to get RG with diamond in the center!
> my sister on the other hand loved it so she decided to get it. I think it looks gorgeous, next on the list are frivole RG earrings to match
> I will wait for mine to be located, I think VCA is just limited in production at the moment.


It looks great!  Yes, get the set!  Gorgeous on you.


----------



## innerpeace85

Belle-brune said:


> Honestly my SA said the same thing, it’s very hard to find and the sapphire really does bring out the RG! So went tried it on and decided to get RG with diamond in the center!
> my sister on the other hand loved it so she decided to get it. I think it looks gorgeous, next on the list are frivole RG earrings to match
> I will wait for mine to be located, I think VCA is just limited in production at the moment.


So pretty! Did you try on the RG Frivole earrings all pave with the pink sapphire/pave Frivole pendant? What did you think of the two together? TIA


----------



## Belle-brune

BigAkoya said:


> If the WG pave earrings are on your list, I would for sure get the WG pave pendant.  It's a perfect match, and so beautiful.  Then you could skip the large pendant and get the small as the earrings and pendant will create a nice set and bling.  Try on both pendants though as the size is a big difference to me.
> 
> The earrings and necklace set might be pricey, but it is totally worth it.  For me, I would skip buying random pieces if buying them is "just to have" or to "hold one over".  I would focus on your true wish list, the pieces you love.  For me, VCA pieces are not impulse buys for instant gratification (not saying you're doing this or it should not be done of course, it's just my personal view to share that I don't buy this way).  VCA is pricey, hence I like to plan out my sets and focus on getting them.
> 
> Those are just my thoughts to share.  I know it's all preference.  Good luck to you!  It's so exciting, isn't it?  Half the fun of collecting VCA (and any fine jewelry) is the dreaming and planning.


I passed on the large one as I like jewelry that can be worn everyday kind of cost per wear! So the small size is perfect and will make a nice set once I get the earrings!
I do like WG but when I tried RG it was also pretty like you said it is so much fun collection VCA pieces and sticking to a wish list is best as to not do impulse purchases! Per my SA you can’t go wrong with any VCA pieces


----------



## Belle-brune

911snowball said:


> Belle, I think the one with the pink sapphire in the center is especially nice on you. The pink is accented beautifully by  your dark hair.
> It is very flattering.  I am a huge fan of the frivole collection in general and own many pieces, it has wonderful sparkle. Congratulations and you are sure to receive many compliments!


Thank you, we share same love for the Frivole collection. My sister couldn’t resist so she bought it, we have same complexion/ hair color and it looked gorgeous on both of us!
I decided to get RG all pave only because I’m picky and can match to Frivole pave RG earrings, my SA can’t find earrings to match with pink sapphire!


----------



## Belle-brune

innerpeace85 said:


> So pretty! Did you try on the RG Frivole earrings all pave with the pink sapphire/pave Frivole pendant? What did you think of the two together? TIA


They are not available so impossible to get and that’s the reason I decided to get RG pave with diamonds to match with earrings later!
From my understanding they made or are making limited quantities and will eventually stop so it will become a special piece later!
My sister is much younger and loved it so I’m happy for her, I will post a picture when mine arrives!
I tried it on with my sweet Alhambra 16 motif RG I wear everyday


----------



## innerpeace85

Belle-brune said:


> They are not available so impossible to get and that’s the reason I decided to get RG pave with diamonds to match with earrings later!
> From my understanding they made or are making limited quantities and will eventually stop so it will become a special piece later!
> My sister is much younger and loved it so I’m happy for her, I will post a picture when mine arrives!
> I tried it on with my sweet Alhambra 16 motif RG I wear everyday


We are twins on the 16 motif RG necklace! Isn’t it so versatile?
I have RG Frivole all pave earrings and I am wondering if I should get the matching pendant or get the pendant with pink sapphire since I have vintage pave RG pendant. It looks like we might be twins on that set too


----------



## Belle-brune

innerpeace85 said:


> We are twins on the 16 motif RG necklace! Isn’t it so versatile?
> I have RG Frivole all pave earrings and I am wondering if I should get the matching pendant or get the pendant with pink sapphire since I have vintage pave RG pendant. It looks like we might be twins on that set too


I think we will be twins on the earrings soon, they are gorgeous I can’t wait… do you find yourself wearing them daily ?
As far as the sweet Alhambra I simply love how easy and care free vs my onyx 10 motif for example! 
I decided on RG pave to match the earrings on my list. My SA thinks either diamonds or pink sapphire would go together… I just changed my mind on the sapphire! 
It’s a sparkly happy piece so seeing it on my sister doesn’t feel like completely passing on it!
I hope I don’t regret as I already ordered all pave 
I think you will love the pendant whichever color you decide to layer with the sweet as I’m hoping to wear both everyday!
Plus you will have a complete set


----------



## periogirl28

Belle-brune said:


> Honestly my SA said the same thing, it’s very hard to find and the sapphire really does bring out the RG! So went tried it on and decided to get RG with diamond in the center!
> my sister on the other hand loved it so she decided to get it. I think it looks gorgeous, next on the list are frivole RG earrings to match
> I will wait for mine to be located, I think VCA is just limited in production at the moment.


Congrats! My sister and I share jewellery and bags all the time. Just sayin’! I am sure the pink sapphire  earrings are still out there, just perhaps not in your country at the moment.


----------



## Belle-brune

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats! My sister and I share jewellery and bags all the time. Just sayin’! I am sure the pink sapphire  earrings are still out there, just perhaps not in your country at the moment.


Yes, we love sharing! She has a nice collection of Chanel and VCA! She’s young and calculates her purchases… I on the other hand very impulsive 
We are in the US so we just go by what our SA is SoCal knows


----------



## say brooke

Has anyone bought the YG FRIVOLE cuff style bangle? Just curious on how comfortable it is to wear. Considering it as my next purchase.


----------



## innerpeace85

Belle-brune said:


> I think we will be twins on the earrings soon, they are gorgeous I can’t wait… do you find yourself wearing them daily ?
> As far as the sweet Alhambra I simply love how easy and care free vs my onyx 10 motif for example!
> I decided on RG pave to match the earrings on my list. My SA thinks either diamonds or pink sapphire would go together… I just changed my mind on the sapphire!
> It’s a sparkly happy piece so seeing it on my sister doesn’t feel like completely passing on it!
> I hope I don’t regret as I already ordered all pave
> I think you will love the pendant whichever color you decide to layer with the sweet as I’m hoping to wear both everyday!
> Plus you will have a complete set


I have both Frivole and Vintage Alhambra pave earrings. I use both regularly but my favorite has always been Alhambra earrings - Such a classic and elegant piece, goes with everything and makes me feel happy every time I wear it. I use my Vintage Alhambra pave pendant way too much that I want to get the Pave Alhambra Frivole pendant so I can rotate between them.
I am working from home currently and I usually wear 10 motifs at home with my loungewear and 16 motif for grocery shopping for understated look  It is so hard to pick between these 2 styles for me.
Hope you get the earrings and pendant soon!


----------



## BigAkoya

TankerToad said:


> Hi these are me and my panda threaded on my SO WG onyx 20 motif These were photos from the VCA lucky animals thread
> Thank you


I caved and got enabled... I love love love your panda-on-a-chain idea, so I had to follow suit! 
@Happyish  Thank you so much for bringing up the animal clips.  I never even considered them, but now to me, they are more than just brooches!  They can be charms to hang on a chain.

Here is my little guy... hanging on WG MOP... he's not as cute and matchy matchy as @TankerToad 's hanging on WG oynx, but he'll do for now until I get my oynx (or GMOP) set.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> I caved and got enabled... I love love love your panda-on-a-chain idea, so I had to follow suit!
> @Happyish  Thank you so much for bringing up the animal clips.  I never even considered them, but now to me, they are more than just brooches!  They can be charms to hang on a chain.
> 
> Here is my little guy... hanging on WG MOP... he's not as cute and matchy matchy as @TankerToad 's hanging on WG oynx, but he'll do for now until I get my oynx (or GMOP) set.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108267


Don't be silly--he's just as stunning on MOP/WG -- he's gorgeous! And remember, he'll dress up a lapel as well!
Wear him well and in good health.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> I love the Frivole collection and have the WG pave BTF ring and matching earrings.  It's my favorite of all VCA collections, and the pave makes the piece pop.  I wear them very casual.
> 
> If it were me, I would sell the gold pendant and get the large pave pendant (no need to have two Frivole pendants).  It is very pretty especially if you wear short pendants.  The large is not that much more in price than the small, but size-wise, it's a big difference to  me.  If you cannot swing the large, then for sure, I would get the small in pave.
> 
> For metal, unless you really really love RG, I would get YG.  RG is trendy now hence it feels fresh.  But RG was also once fashionable but faded (you could not even buy RG pieces as part of regular stock).  Yes, now it's back, but I think RG may fade again.  YG, WG, or platinum will always remain in my opinion. And for me, I never mix metals, so just something to think about.  For me I would choose the WG.  It's all preference of course.
> 
> Regardless of metal, I think you will love the pave... Frivole sparkles like crazy!
> Good luck to you!





Belle-brune said:


> Hello vca lovers, would love some input on the Frivole pave rose gold necklace from all the lovely ladies on this forum!
> I purchased the regular one with diamonds in the center before lockdown, while it’s pretty and casual I really love the pave version now!
> 
> my questions are:
> is it worth the price tag “Smaller” at 9200$ ?
> which size to choose as there are 2 sizes?
> rose gold or yellow gold ?
> lastly my SA is also trying to locate one with pink sapphire in the center ?!
> 
> I attached what I already purchased and what my SA sent me for size comparison


My mother always said, "Jewelry Shrinks." She was never wrong . . .


----------



## jenayb

BigAkoya said:


> I caved and got enabled... I love love love your panda-on-a-chain idea, so I had to follow suit!
> @Happyish  Thank you so much for bringing up the animal clips.  I never even considered them, but now to me, they are more than just brooches!  They can be charms to hang on a chain.
> 
> Here is my little guy... hanging on WG MOP... he's not as cute and matchy matchy as @TankerToad 's hanging on WG oynx, but he'll do for now until I get my oynx (or GMOP) set.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108267



LOVE!!!


----------



## jenayb

@Belle-brune this happened to pop up in my IG feed this morning. Hope this helps - seemed so timely!


----------



## 911snowball

say brooke,  I have the frivole cuff.  I find it very comfortable.  I do not stack it with anything, as I prefer to let it stand alone
as it has more than enough presence by itself.  Because of the way it sits on the wrist, it does not get banged or scratched. It looks as new as the day I purchased it (when it first launched).  I have the large YG frivole earrings and it makes a wonderful springtime set.I also wear it with my yg pave alhambra and it looks fine too, depends on my mood!


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> I caved and got enabled... I love love love your panda-on-a-chain idea, so I had to follow suit!
> @Happyish  Thank you so much for bringing up the animal clips.  I never even considered them, but now to me, they are more than just brooches!  They can be charms to hang on a chain.
> 
> Here is my little guy... hanging on WG MOP... he's not as cute and matchy matchy as @TankerToad 's hanging on WG oynx, but he'll do for now until I get my oynx (or GMOP) set.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108267


Love this! Amazing! I’m so happy you got this cutie!


----------



## rosebean

Happy Saturday Ladies, 
I would love to hear your opinion if I were to SO GMOP necklace and bracelet, should I go with RG or YG?  My dilemma is most of my other pieces are YG, but GMOP does pair better with RG.
much appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## BigAkoya

rosebean said:


> Happy Saturday Ladies,
> I would love to hear your opinion if I were to SO GMOP necklace and bracelet, should I go with RG or YG?  My dilemma is most of my other pieces are YG, but GMOP does pair better with RG.
> much appreciate your thoughts.


Hi!  I would go with the metal most of your collection is, so if I were you, I would choose YG.  GMOP goes great with all metals, and it's splitting hairs.

If you are thinking RG is a better match the GMOP, that's not really a good reason to me.
If you are thinking RG because you love love love RG, that's a better reason.
Otherwise, I would get YG.  I think GMOP looks stunning in both YG or WG as well. 

For me, I like to match my metals.  Plus, YG is classic... will never really go out of style.  I would worry RG will not be so trendy one day, you may feel it doesn't quite match with your YG pieces, and then it will just sit in your jewelry box.  If you look at metals in jewelry over time, it's mostly white or yellow.  Just my thoughts to help you decide as it doesn't seem you personally love love love the RG metal itself.  

Please let us know what you decide.  I am debating between oynx vs. GMOP, but in a WG set (I'm a white metal gal).


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> Love this! Amazing! I’m so happy you got this cutie!


Thank you so much!  He just arrived via FedEx this morning, and I'm so dense (never owned a brooch in my life), I had to text my SA and ask him how to unhook the little guy from the jewelry box.     

I got him loose, and he's been swinging on my chain all day!


----------



## deedeedor

BigAkoya said:


> I caved and got enabled... I love love love your panda-on-a-chain idea, so I had to follow suit!
> @Happyish  Thank you so much for bringing up the animal clips.  I never even considered them, but now to me, they are more than just brooches!  They can be charms to hang on a chain.
> 
> Here is my little guy... hanging on WG MOP... he's not as cute and matchy matchy as @TankerToad 's hanging on WG oynx, but he'll do for now until I get my oynx (or GMOP) set.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108267


----------



## rosebean

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I would go with the metal most of your collection is, so if I were you, I would choose YG.  GMOP goes great with all metals, and it's splitting hairs.
> 
> If you are thinking RG is a better match the GMOP, that's not really a good reason to me.
> If you are thinking RG because you love love love RG, that's a better reason.
> Otherwise, I would get YG.  I think GMOP looks stunning in both YG or WG as well.
> 
> For me, I like to match my metals.  Plus, YG is classic... will never really go out of style.  I would worry RG will not be so trendy one day, you may feel it doesn't quite match with your YG pieces, and then it will just sit in your jewelry box.  If you look at metals in jewelry over time, it's mostly white or yellow.  Just my thoughts to help you decide as it doesn't seem you personally love love love the RG metal itself.
> 
> Please let us know what you decide.  I am debating between oynx vs. GMOP, but in a WG set (I'm a white metal gal).


thank you so much, BigAkoya, I think YG is better for my skin tone that's why most my other pieces are in YG. 
sorry one more opinion, how about alternating GMOP with solid gold (no diamonds)?


----------



## jenaps

BigAkoya said:


> I caved and got enabled... I love love love your panda-on-a-chain idea, so I had to follow suit!
> @Happyish  Thank you so much for bringing up the animal clips.  I never even considered them, but now to me, they are more than just brooches!  They can be charms to hang on a chain.
> 
> Here is my little guy... hanging on WG MOP... he's not as cute and matchy matchy as @TankerToad 's hanging on WG oynx, but he'll do for now until I get my oynx (or GMOP) set.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108267


This is just too cute!   Is he able to sit on the side when you wear it?  Or is he too heavy?


----------



## BigAkoya

jenaps said:


> This is just too cute!   Is he able to sit on the side when you wear it?  Or is he too heavy?


I can't figure out @TankerToad made him hang on the side as she posted in her photo. Tried for 10 minutes to do it and gave up.    I would really like for him to hang that way... it's super cute.

@TankerToad Help please... how did you get your little panda to hang off the side on your 20 motif?


----------



## rosebean

BigAkoya said:


> I caved and got enabled... I love love love your panda-on-a-chain idea, so I had to follow suit!
> @Happyish  Thank you so much for bringing up the animal clips.  I never even considered them, but now to me, they are more than just brooches!  They can be charms to hang on a chain.
> 
> Here is my little guy... hanging on WG MOP... he's not as cute and matchy matchy as @TankerToad 's hanging on WG oynx, but he'll do for now until I get my oynx (or GMOP) set.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108267


the little panda is so cute.  would you mind showing a photo of you wearing them?
 thank you!


----------



## BigAkoya

rosebean said:


> thank you so much, BigAkoya, I think YG is better for my skin tone that's why most my other pieces are in YG.
> sorry one more opinion, how about alternating GMOP with solid gold (no diamonds)?


If YG looks better on you, yes... I think you'll be really happy with YG.  YG is timeless in terms of Alhambra, it is the original metal.   

On stone, I love the striking look of all GMOP motifs.  It's not quite the same to me alternating, but that's me.
For a bracelet, all you ever really see face up on the wrist is 2 motifs (maybe 3 motifs if you have bigger wrists or take out links and wear it super tight).  So visually, if alternating, you are mainly looking at one GMOP motif and one metal motif.  I prefer the bold pop of all GMOP motif... I think it looks striking.  I vote all GMOP.    

I hope that helps, but as you know, it's all preference.  Good thing VCA gives us so many choices!


----------



## BigAkoya

rosebean said:


> the little panda is so cute.  would you mind showing a photo of you wearing them?
> thank you!


Hi!  Here's a photo of how it looks on (I'm getting better at taking photos, but still not as good as folks here).
Also, in case you did not see, I also reposted @TankerToad 's photos of her panda hanging on her oynx 20. 
@TankerToad and @Happyish were the inspiration behind this little panda-on-a-chain.  
Hope this helps.


----------



## TankerToad

BigAkoya said:


> I can't figure out @TankerToad made him hang on the side as she posted in her photo. Tried for 10 minutes to do it and gave up.    I would really like for him to hang that way... it's super cute.
> 
> @TankerToad Help please... how did you get your little panda to hang off the side on your 20 motif?


So two ways really:
One is where I pin it into the clothing with the chain (between motifs) threaded through. This is most secure and makes sure the “look” stays in place - the other way is to leave it loose on the chain (between motifs) but secure the back pins with tiny clear plastic tube-like things that are used to secure Shepard’s Hook style earrings - my local jeweler gave me a small pack of these- this will keep the Panda in place on the chain but the necklace can move while wearing.
With the Panda clip, I prefer it pinned to my clothing at the side like shown in the photo.
With the Horse Clip I wear it long or doubled with a VCA chain - not pinned; but I still use the tiny stays to prevent any chance of the back pins opening and thereby risking losing the Animal Clip.
The Shaggy Lion Clip I only wear as a pin /brooch.


----------



## rosebean

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  Here's a photo of how it looks on (I'm getting better at taking photos, but still not as good as folks here).
> Also, in case you did not see, I also reposted @TankerToad 's photos of her panda hanging on her oynx 20.
> @TankerToad and @Happyish were the inspiration behind this little panda-on-a-chain.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 5108552
> View attachment 5108553
> View attachment 5108554


absolutely gorgeous; I can see you wear it casually or dress up.  great choice!


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  Here's a photo of how it looks on (I'm getting better at taking photos, but still not as good as folks here).
> Also, in case you did not see, I also reposted @TankerToad 's photos of her panda hanging on her oynx 20.
> @TankerToad and @Happyish were the inspiration behind this little panda-on-a-chain.
> Hope this helps.


I love that little cutie on your WG MOP! It's as if they were made for each other. This is what I love about VCA: Unexpected pieces paired together can look remarkable! It looks absolutely perfect on you.


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> I can't figure out @TankerToad made him hang on the side as she posted in her photo. Tried for 10 minutes to do it and gave up.    I would really like for him to hang that way... it's super cute.
> 
> @TankerToad Help please... how did you get your little panda to hang off the side on your 20 motif?


So happy for you, I love these little animals. I wonder if you would need to pin the panda to your top and then thread the necklace through to make it hang vertically on the side (or the visual effect of this).


----------



## nicole0612

TankerToad said:


> So two ways really:
> One is where I pin it into the clothing with the chain (between motifs) threaded through. This is most secure and makes sure the “look” stays in place - the other way is to leave it loose on the chain (between motifs) but secure the back pins with tiny clear plastic tube-like things that are used to secure Shepard’s Hook style earrings - my local jeweler gave me a small pack of these- this will keep the Panda in place on the chain but the necklace can move while wearing.
> With the Panda clip, I prefer it pinned to my clothing at the side like shown in the photo.
> With the Horse Clip I wear it long or doubled with a VCA chain - not pinned; but I still use the tiny stays to prevent any chance of the back pins opening and thereby risking losing the Animal Clip.
> The Shaggy Lion Clip I only wear as a pin /brooch.


@TankerToad I see that you were posting at the same time as I was guessing how you accomplished the look  I would love to see photos of your other clips, especially the horse. I am having a hard time deciding which one I love most. The birds are beautiful, but I have always owned and loved horses, so that one had more sentimental value.


----------



## BigAkoya

TankerToad said:


> So two ways really:
> One is where I pin it into the clothing with the chain (between motifs) threaded through. This is most secure and makes sure the “look” stays in place - the other way is to leave it loose on the chain (between motifs) but secure the back pins with tiny clear plastic tube-like things that are used to secure Shepard’s Hook style earrings - my local jeweler gave me a small pack of these- this will keep the Panda in place on the chain but the necklace can move while wearing.
> With the Panda clip, I prefer it pinned to my clothing at the side like shown in the photo.
> With the Horse Clip I wear it long or doubled with a VCA chain - not pinned; but I still use the tiny stays to prevent any chance of the back pins opening and thereby risking losing the Animal Clip.
> The Shaggy Lion Clip I only wear as a pin /brooch.


Thank you!  I think I want the panda to swing, so I would prefer the second way.  Can you please post a photo of the back when it's on the chain the second way and a photo of that plastic tube-like thing?  I want to show my jeweler (or google) and order some.

Also, I would love to see how you wear your other animal clips!  Would love to see more photos!  You have almost the whole farm!


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> @TankerToad I see that you were posting at the same time as I was guessing how you accomplished the look  I would love to see photos of your other clips, especially the horse. I am having a hard time deciding which one I love most. The birds are beautiful, but I have always owned and loved horses, so that one had more sentimental value.


I think the horse is unique, and so cool since you own and love horses!  I vote horse!


----------



## Happyish

TankerToad said:


> So two ways really:
> One is where I pin it into the clothing with the chain (between motifs) threaded through. This is most secure and makes sure the “look” stays in place - the other way is to leave it loose on the chain (between motifs) but secure the back pins with tiny clear plastic tube-like things that are used to secure Shepard’s Hook style earrings - my local jeweler gave me a small pack of these- this will keep the Panda in place on the chain but the necklace can move while wearing.
> With the Panda clip, I prefer it pinned to my clothing at the side like shown in the photo.
> With the Horse Clip I wear it long or doubled with a VCA chain - not pinned; but I still use the tiny stays to prevent any chance of the back pins opening and thereby risking losing the Animal Clip.
> The Shaggy Lion Clip I only wear as a pin /brooch.


Great idea. I have the rubber stoppers!  Thank you so much for the explanation. I would not have thought of this.


----------



## Happyish

911snowball said:


> say brooke,  I have the frivole cuff.  I find it very comfortable.  I do not stack it with anything, as I prefer to let it stand alone
> as it has more than enough presence by itself.  Because of the way it sits on the wrist, it does not get banged or scratched. It looks as new as the day I purchased it (when it first launched).  I have the large YG frivole earrings and it makes a wonderful springtime set.I also wear it with my yg pave alhambra and it looks fine too, depends on my mood!


Thank you for posting about the bracelet. This is so good to know. It's on my radar . . .


----------



## may3545

911snowball said:


> say brooke,  I have the frivole cuff.  I find it very comfortable.  I do not stack it with anything, as I prefer to let it stand alone
> as it has more than enough presence by itself.  Because of the way it sits on the wrist, it does not get banged or scratched. It looks as new as the day I purchased it (when it first launched).  I have the large YG frivole earrings and it makes a wonderful springtime set.I also wear it with my yg pave alhambra and it looks fine too, depends on my mood!


I would love to see action shots!


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Great idea. I have the rubber stoppers!  Thank you so much for the explanation. I would not have thought of this.


I’m still dense on this.  Help please.  
I did find the plastic things and purchased an assortment box just in case.  Here is the link if any others are thinking of doing animal-on-a-chain.

Amazon.com: Yholin 1920pcs Hypoallergenic Rubber Earring Backs Replacements with Box, 6 Styles Clear Earring Backs Silicone, Soft Earring Stoppers for Sensitive Skin, Earring Safety Backings for Earring Hooks Studs

But how do you put the panda (or any clip) on? The necklace chain and panda pin are both vertical, so I an not visualizing this.  If you can please post photos, that would be great!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> I caved and got enabled... I love love love your panda-on-a-chain idea, so I had to follow suit!
> @Happyish  Thank you so much for bringing up the animal clips.  I never even considered them, but now to me, they are more than just brooches!  They can be charms to hang on a chain.
> 
> Here is my little guy... hanging on WG MOP... he's not as cute and matchy matchy as @TankerToad 's hanging on WG oynx, but he'll do for now until I get my oynx (or GMOP) set.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108267


So cute. You need to get onyx set now.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

I tried this last week and now I can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## nicole0612

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I tried this last week and now I can't stop thinking about it.
> 
> View attachment 5108725


This is breathtaking!


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> I think the horse is unique, and so cool since you own and love horses!  I vote horse!


I think the horse is beautiful, but I love jewel-tone colors, so I’m also thinking about the hummingbird.


----------



## say brooke

911snowball said:


> say brooke,  I have the frivole cuff.  I find it very comfortable.  I do not stack it with anything, as I prefer to let it stand alone
> as it has more than enough presence by itself.  Because of the way it sits on the wrist, it does not get banged or scratched. It looks as new as the day I purchased it (when it first launched).  I have the large YG frivole earrings and it makes a wonderful springtime set.I also wear it with my yg pave alhambra and it looks fine too, depends on my mood!


Sounds gorgeous! Do put some pictures when you can.


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> So happy for you, I love these little animals. I wonder if you would need to pin the panda to your top and then thread the necklace through to make it hang vertically on the side (or the visual effect of this).


Ugh...pulling my hair out.  I tried “threading it through”, but I don’t see how you can thread it.  The top horizontal bar is solid, so there is no air gap to thread it through as I thought there would be.  
I am totally confused on this brooch.  I hope they did not change the mechanism design.  Maybe they did?  Nah.. it’s probably me just being dense.

@TankerToad if you can post photos of the back how you attach it to the chain, I would really appreciate it.  Thank you so much and apologizes for bugging you so much, but I just love this idea of yours!


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> So cute. You need to get onyx set now.


Yes, I think so too.  Little panda guy would be so matchy matchy swinging from an onyx chain.  Definitely leaning this way now.  Hope I can see some WG GMOP in a few weeks.


----------



## Happyish

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I tried this last week and now I can't stop thinking about it.
> 
> View attachment 5108725


Folie de Pres! It is just gorgeous. And I love this color way .  . .


----------



## Happyish

nicole0612 said:


> I think the horse is beautiful, but I love jewel-tone colors, so I’m also thinking about the hummingbird.


----------



## nicole0612

Thank you @Happyish, it really is beautiful! Your photo is so helpful because I realized it would be very pretty worn with my solid YG as well. I have a pending order for malachite, so if it is approved I will probably decide on the hummingbird after all.


----------



## BigAkoya

@Happyish   These two pieces are gorgeous.  I love how you are wearing the hummingbird!  You have now inspired me to start looking at these Lucky Animals!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> @Happyish   These two pieces are gorgeous.  I love how you are wearing the hummingbird!  You have now inspired me to start looking at these Lucky Animals!


Terrible, isn't it? Now I want the monkey and of course, I love your Panda . . . 
Attached are more panda shots, and for those who love MOP, the dove is wonderful . . .


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Terrible, isn't it? Now I want the monkey and of course, I love your Panda . . .
> Attached are more panda shots, and for those who love MOP, the dove is wonderful . . .


I love the monkey.  He is my favorite of all.  I wish he were in WG. 
I am sure you have a YG carnelian or tiger eye 20 motif... you have every stone under the sun!  That would be a perfect match with the monkey.  Or, with YG MOP for a pop of color.  That might look really good.  
I don't see the monkey online though, so I wonder if he was a limited edition, maybe in Asia for Chinese New Year.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> I love the monkey.  He is my favorite of all.  I wish he were in WG.
> I am sure you have a YG carnelian or tiger eye 20 motif... you have every stone under the sun!  That would be a perfect match with the monkey.  Or, with YG MOP for a pop of color.  That might look really good.
> I don't see the monkey online though, so I wonder if he was a limited edition, maybe in Asia for Chinese New Year.


I think the Chinese Astrology pieces are new. I don't know if they've been released yet . . .


----------



## say brooke

FYI the new perlee line is showing on the US website.


----------



## Happyish

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you @Happyish, it really is beautiful! Your photo is so helpful because I realized it would be very pretty worn with my solid YG as well. I have a pending order for malachite, so if it is approved I will probably decide on the hummingbird after all.


You're most welcome. I cannot take credit for the photo of the hummingbird on the chain, but I did download it! On the other hand, the two brooches (hummingbird and tortoise) are mine. I'm curious, isn't malachite part of the regular line?


----------



## nicole0612

Happyish said:


> You're most welcome. I cannot take credit for the photo of the hummingbird on the chain, but I did download it! On the other hand, the two brooches (hummingbird and tortoise) are mine. I'm curious, isn't malachite part of the regular line?


Well your brooches are lovely. Vintage styles have always appealed to me (confusing terminology when discussing VCA…). Yes, malachite is part of the regular line, but I am interested in a different metal.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

is rock crystal trickling in? i would sell my soul for the 5 motif, but unfortunately I'm not a VIP!


----------



## KristinS

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> is rock crystal trickling in? i would sell my soul for the 5 motif, but unfortunately I'm not a VIP!


How does VCA define a VIP? And is the only way to get rock crystal?


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

kstropp said:


> How does VCA define a VIP? And is the only way to get rock crystal?


i’m not sure on either of those questions, but i know rock crystal was formerly offered on a limited basis!


----------



## Happyish

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> i’m not sure on either of those questions, but i know rock crystal was formerly offered on a limited basis!





kstropp said:


> How does VCA define a VIP? And is the only way to get rock crystal?


Rock crystal is at the top of my wish list. Sigh . . .
I believe a VIP is a high jewelry client, and yes it's the only way to get rock crystal. However, not every VIP client will be offered the opportunity to buy. According to my SA, Paris creates a list from some secret criteria (yes, that means Paris maintains a dossier on each of us) and the SA's don't have any input. Therefore, begging, pleading or bribing your SA won't help (believe me, I've thought about it.) It's entirely at Paris's discretion as to who gets offered the stuff (as if it's plutonium)! Nor can the rock crystal be special ordered. (I've asked) . . .


----------



## innerpeace85

@sunnylovesjewelry @kstropp @Happyish I live in US and I shop remotely with my SA. I am by no means a VIP client. My SA offered me rock crystal bracelet and 20 motif in 2019 without me even asking for it. I am not the biggest fan of rock crystal and I didn't get them. I guess it depends on stock?!
I did ask ask for Lapis pave bracelet and my SA got me one few months down the line. Now that VCA stock is getting better(as per my SA), maybe let your SA you are interested?


----------



## Happyish

innerpeace85 said:


> @sunnylovesjewelry @kstropp @Happyish I live in US and I shop remotely with my SA. I am by no means a VIP client. My SA offered me rock crystal bracelet and 20 motif in 2019 without me even asking for it. I am not the biggest fan of rock crystal and I didn't get them. I guess it depends on stock?!
> I did ask ask for Lapis pave bracelet and my SA got me one few months down the line. Now that VCA stock is getting better(as per my SA), maybe let your SA you are interested?


Lucky you! Good to know.


----------



## nicole0612

innerpeace85 said:


> @sunnylovesjewelry @kstropp @Happyish I live in US and I shop remotely with my SA. I am by no means a VIP client. My SA offered me rock crystal bracelet and 20 motif in 2019 without me even asking for it. I am not the biggest fan of rock crystal and I didn't get them. I guess it depends on stock?!
> I did ask ask for Lapis pave bracelet and my SA got me one few months down the line. Now that VCA stock is getting better(as per my SA), maybe let your SA you are interested?


I think a few of us had a similar experience of being able to purchase RC in the past, but now it is truly down to none or perhaps a few left it seems. I have been told none available for regular clients as of 2021, but then we see that a distant acquaintance gets one… As with all things VCA, there is always a chance, and it really depends on if production of the stone resumes, or if it really was limited to the anniversary release. I thought it was the same for lapis and pave; strictly for the 50th anniversary? Are they still producing the combo in small amounts? Sometimes it is hard to know if one piece was being hidden away and then suddenly comes up for grabs again or if a tiny stream of new items are being produced.


----------



## lynne_ross

nicole0612 said:


> I think a few of us had a similar experience of being able to purchase RC in the past, but now it is truly down to none or perhaps a few left it seems. I have been told none available for regular clients as of 2021, but then we see that a distant acquaintance gets one… As with all things VCA, there is always a chance, and it really depends on if production of the stone resumes, or if it really was limited to the anniversary release. I thought it was the same for lapis and pave; strictly for the 50th anniversary? Are they still producing the combo in small amounts? Sometimes it is hard to know if one piece was being hidden away and then suddenly comes up for grabs again or if a tiny stream of new items are being produced.


Agree. I believe it more about whether it is being produced and luck. 
I also don’t believe the high end jewellery buyers are buying up Alhambra.


----------



## Happyish

lynne_ross said:


> Agree. I believe it more about whether it is being produced and luck.
> I also don’t believe the high end jewellery buyers are buying up Alhambra.


You're probably right. For them the RC Alhambra is a novelty item . . .


----------



## say brooke

Trying to get VCA through Neimans seems next to impossible! Anyone else having this dilemma? My SA keeps telling me "not available" for anything I ask for. Also says that VCA has stopped them from taking any SO.


----------



## periogirl28

I know a few friends who were offered RC before and declined. I asked my Paris Vendome SA recently on behalf of others (I have no interest personally) and he said there is currently no RC production and he will let me know if it restarts. He also checked and did not see any inventory in stores. Not sure if he checked worldwide or only EU for me. HTH. Edit - Oh and if I hear anything I will share it here of course.


----------



## innerpeace85

say brooke said:


> Trying to get VCA through Neimans seems next to impossible! Anyone else having this dilemma? My SA keeps telling me "not available" for anything I ask for. Also says that VCA has stopped them from taking any SO.


NM stock level is terrible at the moment. I couldn’t compare 10 motif onyx vs Magic onyx necklace and MOP RG butterfly earrings with other butterfly options and unfortunately had to return both onyx 10 motif and butterfly earrings. Now I have to pay increased price for both, I didn’t get these from stand alone boutique because I would only get store credit for return.


----------



## Happyish

I had a dream the other night about the VCA Monkey brooch . . . so I called . . . 

VCA created a Chinese New Year collection featuring Lucky animals matching astrological motifs. The collection was released in January but apparently it's only available as a limited edition. They are available only as a special order, and will not have a general release. . . Don't quote me on this, but I think the animals include the monkey, snake, rat, ox, rooster and maybe, the horse and pig. 
Not sure if the horse and pig are part of the Chinese New Year Collection or the regular line . . . If I find out more, I will post!


----------



## Junkenpo

I love that horse, rooster, and snake!  I would definitely love to hear more. As an SO, are prices 30% over the other lucky brooches?


----------



## Happyish

Junkenpo said:


> I love that horse, rooster, and serpent!  I would definitely love to hear more. As an SO, are prices 30% over the other lucky brooches?


No, they're not priced like special orders. They appear to be equivalently priced to the Lucky animals but this collection is made to order. Expect a wait of 6-8 _months_. But if you want it, it's worth the wait.
Also, I was wrong about the pig--that's part of the regular line and I'm not sure if there's a different horse, or if the horse in the regular line is considered a cross-over with this collection. 
As I understand, there's an ox, rat, monkey, serpent, rooster and a dragon! Yes, there's a dragon . . . . Since there are twelve Chinese animal signs, and six are available now, I imagine that the remainder are a work in progress, with the balance to come.


----------



## lynne_ross

Happyish said:


> No, they're not priced like special orders. They appear to be equivalently priced to the Lucky animals but this collection is made to order. Expect a wait of 6-8 _months_. But if you want it, it's worth the wait.
> Also, I was wrong about the pig--that's part of the regular line and I'm not sure if there's a different horse, or if the horse in the regular line is considered a cross-over with this collection.
> As I understand, there's an ox, rat, monkey, serpent, rooster and a dragon! Yes, there's a dragon . . . . Since there are twelve Chinese animal signs, and six are available now, I imagine that the remainder are a work in progress, with the balance to come.
> 
> View attachment 5112045
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112046
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112047
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112048
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112049
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112050
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112051
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112052
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112053
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112054
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112072


What! There is a dragon? Was waiting for that one but not sure I like it from this picture…thanks will find out more from SA.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> I had a dream the other night about the VCA Monkey brooch . . . so I called . . .
> 
> VCA created a Chinese New Year collection featuring Lucky animals matching astrological motifs. The collection was released in January but apparently it's only available as a limited edition. They are available only as a special order, and will not have a general release. . . Don't quote me on this, but I think the animals include the monkey, snake, rat, ox, rooster and maybe, the horse and pig.
> Not sure if the horse and pig are part of the Chinese New Year Collection or the regular line . . . If I find out more, I will post!


Thank you for sharing this.  I am going to ask my SA if these can be SO in WG.  I love love love the monkey.
I also love the bull/ox/goat... the black one with the horns!  I think he's an ox?... but if they can make him in WG, he's going to be my Wall Street Bull!   

These look so cute hanging off a 20.  Although... I still have not figured out to hang a clip on the side of the chain. The plastic things I purchased don't work as the chain can still slip through.  I've got my SA investigating what can be done to the pin to make it work because I really want to hang the little panda on the side and maybe others.

The monkey would look so beautiful hanging off one of your 20s, and you have tons of them!  You could do a contrast color for a bigger pop.

Thanks again for sharing this!


----------



## Happyish

lynne_ross said:


> What! There is a dragon? Was waiting for that one but not sure I like it from this picture…thanks will find out more from SA.


When I saw the photo, my impression was the same as yours. But then they sent me a close-up. Look at all the detail . . . and he's smiling! So he's now gone up the list . . .
Does it matter that I'm not Year of the Monkey or Dragon? Hoping this won't result in bad ju-ju . . .


----------



## nicole0612

lynne_ross said:


> What! There is a dragon? Was waiting for that one but not sure I like it from this picture…thanks will find out more from SA.


I had the exact same thoughts! Loving the idea of the dragon and very interested, but it looks a bit too busy in this stylized rendering. I imagine and still hope that it is actually more refined and delicate than it appears.


----------



## lynne_ross

Happyish said:


> When I saw the photo, my impression was the same as yours. But then they sent me a close-up. Look at all the detail . . . and he's smiling! So he's now gone up the list . . .
> Does it matter that I'm not Year of the Monkey or Dragon? Hoping this won't result in bad ju-ju . . .
> 
> View attachment 5112196


Oh he is smiling! Wish there was a way to see the real thing. My daughter is a dragon so seems appropriate. I love the rooster. My youngest and my dad are/were roosters. I could probably justify any animal haha.


----------



## Junkenpo

That dragon is gorgeous!  DH and I are snakes; I rarely see them done so cutely.  DS is a tiger, I would've loved to see how they interpreted that.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> When I saw the photo, my impression was the same as yours. But then they sent me a close-up. Look at all the detail . . . and he's smiling! So he's now gone up the list . . .
> Does it matter that I'm not Year of the Monkey or Dragon? Hoping this won't result in bad ju-ju . . .
> 
> View attachment 5112196


No, it doesn't matter... you can be anything you want!  I need to look up what I am, but for now, I'm the Year of the Panda!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> No, it doesn't matter... you can be anything you want!  I need to look up what I am, but for now, I'm the Year of the Panda!


Oh, you make me laugh! A nice note of brevity to an otherwise bleh day . . . 
The monkey makes me laugh, but the dragon is really growing on me . . . I wonder which one I dream of tonight?


----------



## Happyish

Junkenpo said:


> That dragon is gorgeous!  DH and I are snakes; I rarely see them done so cutely.  DS is a tiger, I would've loved to see how they interpreted that.


I expect the tiger is coming . . . I bet it's fabulous.


----------



## Happyish

nicole0612 said:


> I had the exact same thoughts! Loving the idea of the dragon and very interested, but it looks a bit too busy in this stylized rendering. I imagine and still hope that it is actually more refined and delicate than it appears.


I agree. I'm hoping they add a photo of the dragon pinned to a lapel . . . some distance should help to give some perspective.


----------



## TankerToad

Happyish said:


> I had a dream the other night about the VCA Monkey brooch . . . so I called . . .
> 
> VCA created a Chinese New Year collection featuring Lucky animals matching astrological motifs. The collection was released in January but apparently it's only available as a limited edition. They are available only as a special order, and will not have a general release. . . Don't quote me on this, but I think the animals include the monkey, snake, rat, ox, rooster and maybe, the horse and pig.
> Not sure if the horse and pig are part of the Chinese New Year Collection or the regular line . . . If I find out more, I will post!


There is a thread on this here 







						New VCA Lucky Animals brooches
					

Hi! Has anybody heard about new animal brooches launch?




					forum.purseblog.com
				



Feel free to add some of your photos and updates !!


----------



## Happyish

TankerToad said:


> There is a thread on this here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New VCA Lucky Animals brooches
> 
> 
> Hi! Has anybody heard about new animal brooches launch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to add some of your photos and updates !!


Oh my goodness! I didn't know. Thank you for pointing this out . . .


----------



## missie1

rosebean said:


> Happy Saturday Ladies,
> I would love to hear your opinion if I were to SO GMOP necklace and bracelet, should I go with RG or YG?  My dilemma is most of my other pieces are YG, but GMOP does pair better with RG.
> much appreciate your thoughts.


I just received my SO in RG GMOP and the combo is definitely amazing.  The RG is very subtle and can still be mixed with YG pieces.  I would go for it


----------



## TankerToad

missie1 said:


> I just received my SO in RG GMOP and the combo is definitely amazing.  The RG is very subtle and can still be mixed with YG pieces.  I would go for it


Can we see ?? Please


----------



## TankerToad

Also there are 2 more thread with info plus photos of the Animal clips being worn- some nice ones of the hummingbird being worn





						Choosing Lucky Animal
					

I have been comteplating ordering Lucky Animal for awhile but I really wanted to see them and try them on in real life.  Today I was lucky to see 4 of them. The cat, The hedgehog, the dog and the dove. They are too gorgeous in real life. Much more impressive than on pictures.




					forum.purseblog.com
				









						My new Lucky animal!
					

I was happy to see that Harrods had the full collection today! The 1st time I’ve seen them all!   I chose the hummingbird, but I could have easily gotten one of each!  They are so unique, handmade, and I love the color combos!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## rosebean

TankerToad said:


> Can we see ?? Please


yes, we can see it please?


----------



## chanelchic2002

I found a few photos on Instagram with the lucky animal clips. Credit:Cyndi Lee


----------



## chanelchic2002

I also found a few other pics but don’t know who to give the photo credit to


----------



## natalia0128

Where to get best deals for Van Cleef Arpels items? 
Boutique or NM store? 
Does NM STORE come with original Packages as their Boutique? with using NM card , do you think you get more saving from NM store than Boutique.? 
Does it cheaper to get it overseas like Paris???
Thanks


----------



## TankerToad

chanelchic2002 said:


> I also found a few other pics but don’t know who to give the photo credit to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113678
> View attachment 5113680
> View attachment 5113681
> View attachment 5113683


So inspiring ! Thank you for these photos !


----------



## TankerToad

chanelchic2002 said:


> I found a few photos on Instagram with the lucky animal clips. Credit:Cyndi Lee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113674
> View attachment 5113675
> View attachment 5113676
> View attachment 5113677


Just WOW!!


----------



## chanelchic2002

I have not been able to see these animal clips in person as it seems the few VCA locations I am able to visit does not carry them and I would have to prepay for it to come in which I do not want to do before buy it. Do you know which locations in the US actually carry them in store?


----------



## BigAkoya

chanelchic2002 said:


> I also found a few other pics but don’t know who to give the photo credit to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113678
> View attachment 5113680
> View attachment 5113681
> View attachment 5113683


Love these photos!  I am in love with animal clips now and hope more come out in WG.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Blinglover17

chanelchic2002 said:


> I have not been able to see these animal clips in person as it seems the few VCA locations I am able to visit does not carry them and I would have to prepay for it to come in which I do not want to do before buy it. Do you know which locations in the US actually carry them in store?



The NYC flagship store had these animal clips in store when I was there 2 weeks ago (the lighting doesn’t do them justice!).


----------



## BigAkoya

So much love here for the Lucky Animals... I'm loving them too!  
I found this short video from VCA to show some lucky animals and though I would share to others who may be interested (turn on volume for music, the default is set to off). 

The joyful universe of Lucky Animals - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)


----------



## needmorebags7

Need help picking cornelian stone bracelet! Have 3 options but would be ok turning down all and waiting. The picture with two bracelets shows one muddy (right)stone and one that appears clear (left) but then the SA sent me a closeup and it is not as clear as I’d hoped. A different store has a bracelet and a necklace but the bracelet is maybe too dark (not sure if it’s just the lighting)…I’m looking for a stone with nice blood-like red hue and good clarity. Advice??? I don’t live near a store so have to rely on these images.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

for anyone who’s purchased through the online site, is there anyway you can select a stone or note your stone preferences?


----------



## surfer

Considering these two as we speak....the lion is getting rarer in tiger eye so I might grab that first  Not sure how I will wear him yet.....have to play around with the wmop 10 motifs I think and see...would love to see pics of lion owners hehe


----------



## surfer

Just for fun. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Can you guess the colours of these petals?


----------



## nycmamaofone

Does anyone have both the plain YG signature Perlee ring AND the Perlee Clover ring? Curious if people think it’s worth it to have both.


----------



## TankerToad

surfer said:


> Considering these two as we speak....the lion is getting rarer in tiger eye so I might grab that first  Not sure how I will wear him yet.....have to play around with the wmop 10 motifs I think and see...would love to see pics of lion owners hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118007
> View attachment 5118008


Tigers eye is getting rarer - both clips are charming - tough choice !!


----------



## surfer

TankerToad said:


> Tigers eye is getting rarer - both clips are charming - tough choice !!


Yes I think they are phasing out tiger eye so I might grab that first. Fomo haha


----------



## BigAkoya

surfer said:


> Considering these two as we speak....the lion is getting rarer in tiger eye so I might grab that first  Not sure how I will wear him yet.....have to play around with the wmop 10 motifs I think and see...would love to see pics of lion owners hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118007
> View attachment 5118008


I think the lion is super cute!  His pins on the back are vertical, so you could wear him at the bottom of a 10 or 20 as a pendant.  Or, you could wear him on the side of a chain once you get the correct size plastic holder to keep him in place. There are other ideas too (see the previous posts in this thread for lots of ideas of other clips  being worn).   

As FYI, while I was on the VCA website looking at animals clips.  I saw some can still be purchased Add To Bag. However, the lion clip was Call For Availability.  I would guess availability is getting very limited, especially in tiger's eye.  I would get the lion sooner than later.  He is so adorable.  

Good luck to you!


----------



## surfer

BigAkoya said:


> I think the lion is super cute!  His pins on the back are vertical, so you could wear him at the bottom of a 10 or 20 as a pendant.  Or, you could wear him on the side of a chain once you get the correct size plastic holder to keep him in place. There are other ideas too (see the previous posts in this thread for lots of ideas of other clips  being worn).
> 
> As FYI, while I was on the VCA website looking at animals clips.  I saw some can still be purchased Add To Bag. However, the lion clip was Call For Availability.  I would guess availability is getting very limited, especially in tiger's eye.  I would get the lion sooner than later.  He is so adorable.
> 
> Good luck to you!



Thanks dear I am new to the clips so it's quite exciting! I think mr lion is coming home with me soon


----------



## BigAkoya

surfer said:


> Thanks dear I am new to the clips so it's quite exciting! I think mr lion is coming home with me soon


Hi again!  If clips are new to you and you are thinking of wearing them with a 10 or 20, here is a post with photos.  I recently purchased the panda after I saw @TankerToad 's awesome photos.  Her two photos are what made me jump on the animal clip bandwagon.  I wear mine with my WG MOP 20.  Now I can't wait to get more as they come out in WG (I'm a WG gal).  If you have any 20s, they would look super cute worn on a 20.  Here is the link to help with ideas.  I hope you get the tiger and please post photos if you don't mind.    






						VCA ~ Van Cleef Arpels Discussion thread!
					

Hi!  I would go with the metal most of your collection is, so if I were you, I would choose YG.  GMOP goes great with all metals, and it's splitting hairs.  If you are thinking RG is a better match the GMOP, that's not really a good reason to me. If you are thinking RG because you love love love...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## chanelchic2002

I found this online. Camilla loves the animal pins https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.he...-van-cleef-arpels-animal-brooches/?viewas=amp


----------



## chanelchic2002

Here are some pics I found online with Camilla and her brooches


----------



## nightbefore

@mohagenka I just figured out how to layer my necklaces, remember we were talking about layering our name necklaces with vintage alhambra pendant. probably everyone else here already knows this trick but I didn’t, and I got frustrated with tangling chains. The solution just came to my mind today when I was wearing my magic necklace doubled up. So you need to attach two necklace together and make a long straight chain then wrap one up around your neck and also the other one like wearing the magic necklace. Just let the the clasp and opening come together. TADAA. Now you can adjust the length of the necklace above or below by pulling them down or up   I am not sure if I could explain it clearly let me know if you try  one downside though… now I need more layering necklaces


----------



## missie1

TankerToad said:


> Can we see ?? Please


Here you go.  The first pic shows rg gmop & rg mop show worn with lucky which is gold.  2nd pic is mop and gmop both in rg.


----------



## chromemilou

missie1 said:


> Here you go.  The first pic shows rg gmop & rg mop show worn with lucky which is gold.  2nd pic is mop and gmop both in rg.


Thanks so much for sharing these photos!  I'm thinking about doing an SO vintage bracelet in RG either in white MOP or GMOP so your photos are so helpful esp the first one where you can also see the YG next to the RG bracelet.


----------



## missie1

chromemilou said:


> Thanks so much for sharing these photos!  I'm thinking about doing an SO vintage bracelet in RG either in white MOP or GMOP so your photos are so helpful esp the first one where you can also see the YG next to the RG bracelet.


Your so welcome.  I know how much pics mean as I poured thru tons of threads looking for these combinations before I made the orders.  I do want to advise that the rg mop seems easier to to blend than the gmop.  Don’t get me wrong I love the GMOP it’s actually my favorite so far but it’s a chameleon.  I can post more pics of them if you need me to.  Let me know


----------



## chromemilou

missie1 said:


> Your so welcome.  I know how much pics mean as I poured thru tons of threads looking for these combinations before I made the orders.  I do want to advise that the rg mop seems easier to to blend than the gmop.  Don’t get me wrong I love the GMOP it’s actually my favorite so far but it’s a chameleon.  I can post more pics of them if you need me to.  Let me know


Actually, if you wouldn't mind, can you please post more photos of the RG white MOP bracelet if you have any?  I'm wondering if it's too similar to the YG MOP bracelet and whether it's worth paying the premium for the SO.  I'm typically a WG girl but felt like the WG MOP bracelet was too flat and wasn't as iridescent as the YG or RG MOP offerings. Ideally, I'd like to do a SO magic single motif earring and matching bracelet in RG in either mop or gmop I think. Txs so much in advance!


----------



## missie1

chromemilou said:


> Actually, if you wouldn't mind, can you please post more photos of the RG white MOP bracelet if you have any?  I'm wondering if it's too similar to the YG MOP bracelet and whether it's worth paying the premium for the SO.  I'm typically a WG girl but felt like the WG MOP bracelet was too flat and wasn't as iridescent as the YG or RG MOP offerings. Ideally, I'd like to do a SO magic single motif earring and matching bracelet in RG in either mop or gmop I think. Txs so much in advance!



I think it’s very close to YG MOP.  I’m not really a YG girl either.   A few pieces here and there.  I think RG blends better with WG than YG.  I feel in love with RG GMOP and ordered that.   Then decided I was going all RG for VCA stack and so that’s why I bit the bullet and ordered ordered the RG MOP.  I got lucky and didn’t have to wait 6 months. Someone SO and refused it and my Sales Guy told me and I snatched  it up.


----------



## chromemilou

missie1 said:


> View attachment 5118331
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118332
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118333
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118334
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118335


wow! these photos are FANTASTIC! thank you so much.


----------



## chromemilou

missie1 said:


> View attachment 5118331
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118332
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118333
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118334
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118335


I feel like you can see more iridescence in the GMOP pieces. Would you agree?


----------



## missie1

chromemilou said:


> I feel like you can see more iridescence in the GMOP pieces. Would you agree?



Absolutely.  The GMOP definitely picks up the iridescence really well.  It’s really no comparison.   What other pieces are you planning to wear with it


----------



## chromemilou

missie1 said:


> Absolutely.  The GMOP definitely picks up the iridescence really well.  It’s really no comparison.   What other pieces are you planning to wear with it


Thats good to know.  I'm not sure yet, but I will prob have to buy more RG VCA pieces. I don't like mixing metals that much and all of my VCA pieces currently are in WG.


----------



## Happyish

needmorebags7 said:


> Need help picking cornelian stone bracelet! Have 3 options but would be ok turning down all and waiting. The picture with two bracelets shows one muddy (right)stone and one that appears clear (left) but then the SA sent me a closeup and it is not as clear as I’d hoped. A different store has a bracelet and a necklace but the bracelet is maybe too dark (not sure if it’s just the lighting)…I’m looking for a stone with nice blood-like red hue and good clarity. Advice??? I don’t live near a store so have to rely on these images.
> 
> View attachment 5116022
> 
> 
> View attachment 5116023
> 
> 
> View attachment 5116024


Carnelian is a transparent stone. When it's against something, it will appear darker. Ask your SA to photograph it on top of a white piece of paper to give you a more accurate idea of the hue. However, when you wear it, the shade will be influenced by what you're wearing so I suggest you pick the most vibrant color possible. Stay away from the muddy color and the darker hues.


----------



## Happyish

surfer said:


> Considering these two as we speak....the lion is getting rarer in tiger eye so I might grab that first  Not sure how I will wear him yet.....have to play around with the wmop 10 motifs I think and see...would love to see pics of lion owners hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118007
> View attachment 5118008


Someone mentioned that tiger's eye is being discontinued. I don't know if that refers to the stone in general or just in a certain collection, such as alhambra. In any event, it might have an influence on your decision.


----------



## surfer

Happyish said:


> Someone mentioned that tiger's eye is being discontinued. I don't know if that refers to the stone in general or just in a certain collection, such as alhambra. In any event, it might have an influence on your decision.


Yes it definitely does but only because I love it and only have a small bit of it in my lucky necklace so I wanted to add something in TE before it gets phased out although I won't get anything in Alhambra as I don't love it directly on my skin but love it against black and white etc so a clip is perfect!


----------



## Happyish

surfer said:


> Yes it definitely does but only because I love it and only have a small bit of it in my lucky necklace so I wanted to add something in TE before it gets phased out although I won't get anything in Alhambra as I don't love it directly on my skin but love it against black and white etc so a clip is perfect!


And there's so many wonderful clips to choose from with TE!


----------



## pauliepaulie

Hello, does anyone who how special ordering works? I really want the 6 motif Alhambra bracelet but not in pink gold but in white or yellow gold. I wanted to know if someone had done and gone through similar request because I ask my SA and book an appointment. 
Thank you!!


----------



## Happyish

pauliepaulie said:


> Hello, does anyone who how special ordering works? I really want the 6 motif Alhambra bracelet but not in pink gold but in white or yellow gold. I wanted to know if someone had done and gone through similar request because I ask my SA and book an appointment.
> Thank you!!


You can go through your SA, or you could call Concierge (the number's on the VCA website). The ordering process is the same, but with Concierge, there's a 30-day right to return and the refund goes back to your original payment method. If you buy at the store and want to return, the return period is shorter and it's store credit only. IMHO ordering through Concierge offers a big advantage, especially when buying sight-unseen.


----------



## surfer

Happyish said:


> And there's so many wonderful clips to choose from with TE!


Yes! The lion is the front runner right now though


----------



## ppearly88

Mali_ said:


>


----------



## EpiFanatic

Anyone seen your vca photos used without your authorization?  I saw one of my pics used on IG.  Can hardly believe it but probably shouldn’t have been surprised.


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> Anyone seen your vca photos used without your authorization?  I saw one of my pics used on IG.  Can hardly believe it but probably shouldn’t have been surprised.


Odd you mentioned it, but yes... I saw one of my photos posted a few days.  I didn't mind as I know it's fair game.  However, I did pause for a moment though, thinking about posting so much.


----------



## glamourbag

EpiFanatic said:


> Anyone seen your vca photos used without your authorization?  I saw one of my pics used on IG.  Can hardly believe it but probably shouldn’t have been surprised.


IG
Yes. For a long time I was public on my IG but recently went private and Ive seen them used since then too. I suppose if we are on social media its unavoidable but I admit some of the reposts are so sketchy.


----------



## etoupebirkin

chanelchic2002 said:


> I also found a few other pics but don’t know who to give the photo credit to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113678
> View attachment 5113680
> View attachment 5113681
> View attachment 5113683


I think I need the puppy one.


----------



## BigAkoya

I hope someone here on this forum buys this St. Bernard.  So cute!


----------



## Fem1014

TankerToad said:


> Both are spectacular - I love the two butterfly ring on you and agree it’s unique & can be worn casually or dressy - the same ring in Lapis is next on my list, as well.
> The Frivole is gorgeous, no doubt, but the 2 butterfly is just so charming!


I went in yesterday. My boutique got in the butterfly ring in a 53, it’s a tad tight so we’ve ordered the 54 but they’re holding the 53, just in case. Can’t wait to make this beauty mine! I am absolutely enamored but it


----------



## A bottle of Red

EpiFanatic said:


> Anyone seen your vca photos used without your authorization?  I saw one of my pics used on IG.  Can hardly believe it but probably shouldn’t have been surprised.



Your pictures were on Instagram & someone else posted them without permission? Do you know who posted it?
How is that ok? Yikes i would not be ok with that?


----------



## EpiFanatic

A bottle of Red said:


> Your pictures were on Instagram & someone else posted them without permission? Do you know who posted it?
> How is that ok? Yikes i would not be ok with that?


No don’t post on IG. Some person grabbed a pic from here and posted it on IG.  It was a vca pic from 4-5 years ago.  It even had my DH’s foot in the pic. LOL!!  But people were commenting that the onyx and WG five motif was beautiful. LOL!!  Little did those followers know that it wasn’t even hers. What a joke. It was actually my SA’s.  I don’t like it but then I’m not the one being deceived. It’s all the followers that were being misled. And I certainly am not going to comment because I want to stay an observer on IG. People who are regulars here know.


----------



## gagabag

I’ve been waiting for the lion TE clip for the past 2.5 years! Granted that I haven’t been to the boutique since the pandemic but… @surfer, how did you get one, lol?


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> I hope someone here on this forum buys this St. Bernard.  So cute!
> 
> View attachment 5121178


He's adorable. Where did you see him???? Is he new? A heritage piece . . . ???


----------



## Happyish

gagabag said:


> I’ve been waiting for the lion TE clip for the past 2.5 years! Granted that I haven’t been to the boutique since the pandemic but… @surfer, how did you get one, lol?


I don't know where you're located, but many of the Lucky Animals including the Lion clip can be ordered online. See, https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/search-result.html?q=lucky animal&trackingCategory=siteSearch


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> He's adorable. Where did you see him???? Is he new? A heritage piece . . . ???


This little guy is at the NYC boutique, the flagship on 5th & 57th.  He is sitting in the Heritage section, 2nd floor, waiting for a new owner.  Super cute!  He’s on the big side compared to the Lucky clips today.  He’s also very 3D, not flat, like today’s pins.  

Super cute!


----------



## smallfry

etoupebirkin said:


> I think I need the puppy one.
> 
> View attachment 5121137



OMG, @etoupebirkin, did you get a new puppy?


----------



## etoupebirkin

smallfry said:


> OMG, @etoupebirkin, did you get a new puppy?


Yes. And she is the sweetest smartest girl. At Vanish Brewery yesterday.

ETA. I wonder whether VCA would make the doggo pin in Tiger's Eye instead of Onyx?


----------



## smallfry

etoupebirkin said:


> Yes. And she is the sweetest smartest girl. At Vanish Brewery yesterday.
> 
> ETA. I wonder whether VCA would make the doggo pin in Tiger's Eye instead of Onyx?
> 
> View attachment 5122978


Oh my goodness, she’s so precious!  I love her spots!


----------



## oranGetRee

need advice please.

I am wondering which to choose - signature perlee bracelet or two butterfly ring?

I was told the two butterfly ring is special because of the  marquise cut centre diamond but I don’t really know how to appreciate this cut *sweat*. I only know both are pretty but stock is super Low and I would probably have to wait quite a while for either of them.

my current collection is simple - an Alhambra watch, a 5 motif BA bracelet and a 5 motif gmop with diamonds bracelet.

photos for reference.

do let me know your thoughts pls! 
Thank you very much!


----------



## etoupebirkin

oranGetRee said:


> need advice please.
> 
> I am wondering which to choose - signature perlee bracelet or two butterfly ring?
> 
> I was told the two butterfly ring is special because of the  marquise cut centre diamond but I don’t really know how to appreciate this cut *sweat*. I only know both are pretty but stock is super Low and I would probably have to wait quite a while for either of them.
> 
> my current collection is simple - an Alhambra watch, a 5 motif BA bracelet and a 5 motif gmop with diamonds bracelet.
> 
> photos for reference.
> 
> do let me know your thoughts pls!
> Thank you very much!
> 
> View attachment 5123507
> View attachment 5123508


I do not think you can go too far wrong with either choice, but the butterfly is so pretty on your hand.


----------



## nycmamaofone

oranGetRee said:


> need advice please.
> 
> I am wondering which to choose - signature perlee bracelet or two butterfly ring?
> 
> I was told the two butterfly ring is special because of the  marquise cut centre diamond but I don’t really know how to appreciate this cut *sweat*. I only know both are pretty but stock is super Low and I would probably have to wait quite a while for either of them.
> 
> my current collection is simple - an Alhambra watch, a 5 motif BA bracelet and a 5 motif gmop with diamonds bracelet.
> 
> photos for reference.
> 
> do let me know your thoughts pls!
> Thank you very much!
> 
> View attachment 5123507
> View attachment 5123508


Since you already have bracelets, I’d go for the ring. It’s stunning on you.


----------



## BigAkoya

oranGetRee said:


> need advice please.
> 
> I am wondering which to choose - signature perlee bracelet or two butterfly ring?
> 
> I was told the two butterfly ring is special because of the  marquise cut centre diamond but I don’t really know how to appreciate this cut *sweat*. I only know both are pretty but stock is super Low and I would probably have to wait quite a while for either of them.
> 
> my current collection is simple - an Alhambra watch, a 5 motif BA bracelet and a 5 motif gmop with diamonds bracelet.
> 
> photos for reference.
> 
> do let me know your thoughts pls!
> Thank you very much!
> 
> View attachment 5123507
> View attachment 5123508


The marquise diamond is nothing special, so if that comment is influencing your decision, ignore it.

Unless you really love the single butterfly ring, I would get the Perlee bangle.  I think the bangle with your 5 motif packs a punch and pops! 

To me, I am not a fan of the single butterfly ring, it does not make a statement. It’s kind of just there.  If you want a ring, I think the Butterfly Between The Finger ring is prettier.

Of the two choices in your photo, to me.. for sure the bangle. It pops with your bracelet.  That’s just my thoughts.  Hope that helps.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

this is odd — the green two butterfly pieces aren’t on the website anymore. is it being discontinued?


----------



## TankerToad

oranGetRee said:


> need advice please.
> 
> I am wondering which to choose - signature perlee bracelet or two butterfly ring?
> 
> I was told the two butterfly ring is special because of the  marquise cut centre diamond but I don’t really know how to appreciate this cut *sweat*. I only know both are pretty but stock is super Low and I would probably have to wait quite a while for either of them.
> 
> my current collection is simple - an Alhambra watch, a 5 motif BA bracelet and a 5 motif gmop with diamonds bracelet.
> 
> photos for reference.
> 
> do let me know your thoughts pls!
> Thank you very much!
> 
> View attachment 5123507
> View attachment 5123508


Ring !!!!!!


----------



## zlauren

Another vote for the ring!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

i had an idea -- i think it'd be adorable if vca made perlee hoops with the same size as the perlee clover pendant...like huggies, that'd be so cute


----------



## lilpikachu

oranGetRee said:


> I am wondering which to choose - signature perlee bracelet or two butterfly ring?


Both look nice on you but I say the bracelet (I’m biased because it’s also on my wishlist) 

Which metal will you go with?

I thought I wanted the YG but the WG is also tempting me (my Cartier bracelets are both YG)


----------



## oranGetRee

lilpikachu said:


> Both look nice on you but I say the bracelet (I’m biased because it’s also on my wishlist)
> 
> Which metal will you go with?
> 
> I thought I wanted the YG but the WG is also tempting me (my Cartier bracelets are both YG)


I always like rose gold  

thanks all for sharing your thoughts! I have quite a good idea what I want now. Let’s see how the inventory situation goes


----------



## 880

oranGetRee said:


> I always like rose gold
> 
> thanks all for sharing your thoughts! I have quite a good idea what I want now. Let’s see how the inventory situation goes


How did you decide? (I usually go with a three way vote if I love it all. DH, SA (I only shop with an SA whose taste I like and who understands my taste and what I already have), and me. Both items are so different, I think it’s like figuring out steak  or fish for dinner
(I like both on you)


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

it’s so odd that vca doesn’t make the small frivole pendant in the mirror finish, its the perfect size for an everyday pendant, the mini is too small for me and the large is too big.


----------



## oranGetRee

880 said:


> How did you decide? (I usually go with a three way vote if I love it all. DH, SA (I only shop with an SA whose taste I like and who understands my taste and what I already have), and me. Both items are so different, I think it’s like figuring out steak  or fish for dinner
> (I like both on you)



I am a big rose gold fan. i also ask my SA for views. VCA White gold looks too white on me, like silver, so I don’t think it is suitable.

I laughed at your analogy of steak and fish.Totally can relate!


----------



## DS2006

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> i had an idea -- i think it'd be adorable if vca made perlee hoops with the same size as the perlee clover pendant...like huggies, that'd be so cute



They do!









						Perlée clovers hoop earrings - VCARO3YE00 - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Perlée clovers hoop earrings, 18K yellow gold, round diamonds; diamond quality DEF, IF to VVS.




					www.vancleefarpels.com


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

DS2006 said:


> They do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perlée clovers hoop earrings - VCARO3YE00 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Perlée clovers hoop earrings, 18K yellow gold, round diamonds; diamond quality DEF, IF to VVS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com


oh those hoops are lovely, but i meant like a smaller version


----------



## Mali_

Sharing from IG:


----------



## Hantan83

Hello, is there a preloaded Van Cleef store in Paris or even France anyone could recommend?


----------



## eternallove4bag

oranGetRee said:


> need advice please.
> 
> I am wondering which to choose - signature perlee bracelet or two butterfly ring?
> 
> I was told the two butterfly ring is special because of the  marquise cut centre diamond but I don’t really know how to appreciate this cut *sweat*. I only know both are pretty but stock is super Low and I would probably have to wait quite a while for either of them.
> 
> my current collection is simple - an Alhambra watch, a 5 motif BA bracelet and a 5 motif gmop with diamonds bracelet.
> 
> photos for reference.
> 
> do let me know your thoughts pls!
> Thank you very much!
> 
> View attachment 5123507
> View attachment 5123508


The ring please! There’s something so whimsical about the butterfly rings. BTW love your GMOP pave alternating 5 motif. On my wishlist too!


----------



## eternallove4bag

This thread is such a wealth of information! Have been a member of TPF for so long and I somehow missed this thread altogether! Excited to start brainstorming sessions here .. thank you to all the ladies contributing here. I am always afraid to ask questions in other threads for fear of derailing from the main topics there.


----------



## Belle-brune

Hi ladies,

just received my RG Frivole pave pendant ❤️ , my sister got the pink sapphire one! The Frivole Pave earrings were always on my list.
Do I really need to match the pendant? I’m used to wearing diamond studs in white gold and really need help deciding if I should do earrings in RG and be matchy matchy or go for WG?

My style is very casual, I wear VA RG sweet motif necklace doubled everyday with my new Frivole pave pendant. I wear VA YG five motif and alternate with onyx or MOP. I also have Cartier love bracelets in YG and RG. I don’t wear my Cartier much anymore as I don’t like the hassle of removing!

my question is: if you don’t care about being matchy matchy which metal would you go for? WG or RG ? and based on my daily wear of RG pieces, is it too much of a clash?
TIA and thank you for letting me share


----------



## Belle-brune

jenaywins said:


> @Belle-brune this happened to pop up in my IG feed this morning. Hope this helps - seemed so timely!
> 
> View attachment 5108420


 just received my RG pave pendant and as you know our SA found a pink sapphire one for my sister! Now trying to decide on which Frivole Pave earrings to get… WG or RG ?
Btw when deciding the Largest size was too flashy and really wanted a piece to wear on the daily so at least we can justify the price! It’s a very light piece but so much sparkle  
what do you think ? Thank you for the picture


----------



## innerpeace85

Belle-brune said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> just received my RG Frivole pave pendant ❤ , my sister got the pink sapphire one! The Frivole Pave earrings were always on my list.
> Do I really need to match the pendant? I’m used to wearing diamond studs in white gold and really need help deciding if I should do earrings in RG and be matchy matchy or go for WG?
> 
> My style is very casual, I wear VA RG sweet motif necklace doubled everyday with my new Frivole pave pendant. I wear VA YG five motif and alternate with onyx or MOP. I also have Cartier love bracelets in YG and RG. I don’t wear my Cartier much anymore as I don’t like the hassle of removing!
> 
> my question is: if you don’t care about being matchy matchy which metal would you go for? WG or RG ? and based on my daily wear of RG pieces, is it too much of a clash?
> TIA and thank you for letting me share


Congrats on the RG Frivole pendant! They are stunning
I don't mind mixing metals but I would still stick to RG Frivole earrings since I wouldn't want to break the set.


----------



## Chanelandco

Hi!
I am new to this subforum and need some help to decide on my first VCA piece.
I tried some bracelets but will probably get some earings to pair with! So I am trying to find the best option.
I know it is a matter of taste but would love to get your comments as you are knowledgeable. Thanks a lot!


----------



## jenayb

Chanelandco said:


> Hi!
> I am new to this subforum and need some help to decide on my first VCA piece.
> I tried some bracelets but will probably get some earings to pair with! So I am trying to find the best option.
> I know it is a matter of taste but would love to get your comments as you are knowledgeable. Thanks a lot!
> 
> View attachment 5134674
> 
> 
> View attachment 5134675
> 
> 
> View attachment 5134676



For me, the WMOP pops on your skintone and by comparison to your existing stack and makes the biggest statement.


----------



## jenayb

Belle-brune said:


> just received my RG pave pendant and as you know our SA found a pink sapphire one for my sister! Now trying to decide on which Frivole Pave earrings to get… WG or RG ?
> Btw when deciding the Largest size was too flashy and really wanted a piece to wear on the daily so at least we can justify the price! It’s a very light piece but so much sparkle
> what do you think ? Thank you for the picture



I may be bias - I really love VCA's RG pave pieces, although their pave WG does appear to be more blingy to me. Although.... The WG almost creates the illusion of just one giant piece of bling, if that makes sense. WG if you are trying to be flashy with the earrings, and RG if you are not would be my opinion.


----------



## innerpeace85

jenaywins said:


> I may be bias - I really love VCA's RG pave pieces, although their pave WG does appear to be more blingy to me. Although.... The WG almost creates the illusion of just one giant piece of bling, if that makes sense. WG if you are trying to be flashy with the earrings, and RG if you are not would be my opinion.


I agree to this. I feel YG/RG adds dimension to pave pieces whereas WG blends in with the pave and makes it more blingy.


----------



## innerpeace85

Chanelandco said:


> Hi!
> I am new to this subforum and need some help to decide on my first VCA piece.
> I tried some bracelets but will probably get some earings to pair with! So I am trying to find the best option.
> I know it is a matter of taste but would love to get your comments as you are knowledgeable. Thanks a lot!
> 
> View attachment 5134674
> 
> 
> View attachment 5134675
> 
> 
> View attachment 5134676


All are beautiful on you but I like MOP and Guilloche. Is the regular Love RG?


----------



## Belle-brune

Chanelandco said:


> Hi!
> I am new to this subforum and need some help to decide on my first VCA piece.
> I tried some bracelets but will probably get some earings to pair with! So I am trying to find the best option.
> I know it is a matter of taste but would love to get your comments as you are knowledgeable. Thanks a lot!
> 
> View attachment 5134674
> 
> 
> View attachment 5134675
> 
> 
> View attachment 5134676


Get all three hahaha! All these pieces are gorgeous 
But if I had to choose I would do MOP, it is such a basic piece but so classic and goes with YG Cartier pieces and your color so well not to mention feminine!
I have onyx and MOP also classic YG Alhambra!
I just love MOP! As for guillauche, it easily scratches especially if you wanna stack with Cartier bracelets! 
MOP gets my vote good luck !


----------



## Chanelandco

jenaywins said:


> For me, the WMOP pops on your skintone and by comparison to your existing stack and makes the biggest statement.


Thanks for your reply
I love the MOP and think it is very feminine as well. I am hesitant because  I wanted matching earing and not sure MOP earings will be ok for daily wear or if it will clash near my face if I can explain that way...


----------



## Chanelandco

Belle-brune said:


> Get all three hahaha! All these pieces are gorgeous
> But if I had to choose I would do MOP, it is such a basic piece but so classic and goes with YG Cartier pieces and your color so well not to mention feminine!
> I have onyx and MOP also classic YG Alhambra!
> I just love MOP! As for guillauche, it easily scratches especially if you wanna stack with Cartier bracelets!
> MOP gets my vote good luck !


Haha!! Only one bracelet !
Thank you for your reply.
Good point for the guilloche scratching against the other bracelets.
Do you think MOP earings will be easy to wear for my skintone ?


----------



## Chanelandco

innerpeace85 said:


> All are beautiful on you but I like MOP and Guilloche. Is the regular Love RG?


Thanks fir the reply.
Yes regular love is rosegold and the other two are YG


----------



## Belle-brune

Chanelandco said:


> Haha!! Only one bracelet !
> Thank you for your reply.
> Good point for the guilloche scratching against the other bracelets.
> Do you think MOP earings will be easy to wear for my skintone ?


Absolutely, will be very pretty on you and also try it in the magic size… you might love it more than regular


----------



## BigAkoya

Chanel
[QUOTE="Belle-brune said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> just received my RG Frivole pave pendant ❤ , my sister got the pink sapphire one! The Frivole Pave earrings were always on my list.
> Do I really need to match the pendant? I’m used to wearing diamond studs in white gold and really need help deciding if I should do earrings in RG and be matchy matchy or go for WG?
> 
> My style is very casual, I wear VA RG sweet motif necklace doubled everyday with my new Frivole pave pendant. I wear VA YG five motif and alternate with onyx or MOP. I also have Cartier love bracelets in YG and RG. I don’t wear my Cartier much anymore as I don’t like the hassle of removing!
> 
> my question is: if you don’t care about being matchy matchy which metal would you go for? WG or RG ? and based on my daily wear of RG pieces, is it too much of a clash?
> TIA and thank you for letting me share


@Belle-brune Hi!  I would stick with RG to match the set. I know many people do not care about matching (I never mix metals), and in some cases, it doesn't matter much, such as wearing diamond studs or a Love.  These designs are completely different.

However, for you, because your pendant and earrings are both the Frivole design, to me, it looks hodge podgey when worn in different metals.  The beauty of WG/platinum against diamonds is that it's a neutral background, similar to your studs. The metal takes a back seat, and the diamonds are the star.  However, with RG, you actually "see" the metal which is the whole point of using RG, it's part of the look of the piece.  The eye cannot miss the pendant is in RG, so lovely.  Then next, the eye moves to the earring, and it's in WG.  It looks off to me. 

I think for Frivole, because the design is so artistic and you are wearing both Frivole on your neck and ears, matching metal elevates your gorgeous set.  Mixing metals ruins the effect.  If you were going to wear your studs, it doesn't matter as much as it's a completely different design.  But I would not mix metals here for Frivole. 

That's just my two cents.  Hope it helps in your decision.
Congrats on your pendant and your soon to be earrings!  I love love love the Frivole line!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Belle-brune said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> just received my RG Frivole pave pendant ❤ , my sister got the pink sapphire one! The Frivole Pave earrings were always on my list.
> Do I really need to match the pendant? I’m used to wearing diamond studs in white gold and really need help deciding if I should do earrings in RG and be matchy matchy or go for WG?
> 
> My style is very casual, I wear VA RG sweet motif necklace doubled everyday with my new Frivole pave pendant. I wear VA YG five motif and alternate with onyx or MOP. I also have Cartier love bracelets in YG and RG. I don’t wear my Cartier much anymore as I don’t like the hassle of removing!
> 
> my question is: if you don’t care about being matchy matchy which metal would you go for? WG or RG ? and based on my daily wear of RG pieces, is it too much of a clash?
> TIA and thank you for letting me share


RG please! Even though I like RG and WG paired together but that’s only bracelets and rings for me. Congrats on your beautiful pendant!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Chanelandco said:


> Hi!
> I am new to this subforum and need some help to decide on my first VCA piece.
> I tried some bracelets but will probably get some earings to pair with! So I am trying to find the best option.
> I know it is a matter of taste but would love to get your comments as you are knowledgeable. Thanks a lot!
> 
> View attachment 5134674
> 
> 
> View attachment 5134675
> 
> 
> View attachment 5134676


I would do either white mop or the guilloche in a heart beat for you! Both really go so well with your current stack!


----------



## BigAkoya

Chanelandco said:


> Hi!
> I am new to this subforum and need some help to decide on my first VCA piece.
> I tried some bracelets but will probably get some earings to pair with! So I am trying to find the best option.
> I know it is a matter of taste but would love to get your comments as you are knowledgeable. Thanks a lot!
> 
> View attachment 5134674
> 
> 
> View attachment 5134675
> 
> 
> View attachment 5134676


Hi! I like the MOP and the oynx, but not the guilloche. 
For me, I would get the MOP.  The MOP pops against your skin, and it would look great with earrings or a necklace if you decide to get another piece in the future.  But more importantly, I think the MOP softens the look of your stack. 

Your stack is very architectural, and the lines are stiff and hard edged (eg. Love, JUC).
I think the MOP adds a nice elegant touch to your stack and the MOP softens it a bit, giving it a nice feminine touch. 

I think oynx is very pretty, but when I look at your stack with all that YG metal, I feel oynx makes it looks harsh and "angry".  If you want a harsh look, this is it, and I would get the oynx.  If you want to soften it up a bit, I would get MOP.

Finally, I do not like guilloche with the stack at all.  All I see is a bunch of metal bracelets, so the eye is bored.  The eye does not bother to "pause" and check out the wrist and look at each piece individually.  It's just a bunch of gold metal.  I hope that made sense.

This is just my opinion of course to share my thoughts with you.  I know everyone is different.  It's more about the "look" you want to create as everyone has a look.  All these pieces are classics, and all VCA is lovely. 

I vote MOP!  I hope this helps in your decision.  Congrats on your soon to be first VCA!


----------



## Chanelandco

Belle-brune said:


> Absolutely, will be very pretty on you and also try it in the magic size… you might love it more than regular


Thanks a lot beautiful brune !


----------



## Chanelandco

BigAkoya said:


> Hi! I like the MOP and the oynx, but not the guilloche.
> For me, I would get the MOP.  The MOP pops against your skin, and it would look great with earrings or a necklace if you decide to get another piece in the future.  But more importantly, I think the MOP softens the look of your stack.
> 
> Your stack is very architectural, and the lines are stiff and hard edged (eg. Love, JUC).
> I think the MOP adds a nice elegant touch to your stack and the MOP softens it a bit, giving it a nice feminine touch.
> 
> I think oynx is very pretty, but when I look at your stack with all that YG metal, I feel oynx makes it looks harsh and "angry".  If you want a harsh look, this is it, and I would get the oynx.  If you want to soften it up a bit, I would get MOP.
> 
> Finally, I do not like guilloche with the stack at all.  All I see is a bunch of metal bracelets, so the eye is bored.  The eye does not bother to "pause" and check out the wrist and look at each piece individually.  It's just a bunch of gold metal.  I hope that made sense.
> 
> This is just my opinion of course to share my thoughts with you.  I know everyone is different.  It's more about the "look" you want to create as everyone has a look.  All these pieces are classics, and all VCA is lovely.
> 
> I vote MOP!  I hope this helps in your decision.  Congrats on your soon to be first VCA!


Thank you for this detailed analysis that makes total sense .
I agree, the guilloche, even beautiful, is just another metal added, while the mob and onyx bring something different.
I smiled when you said the onyx makes it look angry.
I did not have that feeling but on opposite I wonder if the MOP is too romantic!
So I get what you mean.
I will have to go back and try the mop and onx earings in order to decide what will be more wearable for my daily use.
Thanks again


----------



## BigAkoya

Chanelandco said:


> Thank you for this detailed analysis that makes total sense .
> I agree, the guilloche, even beautiful, is just another metal added, while the mob and onyx bring something different.
> I smiled when you said the onyx makes it look angry.
> I did not have that feeling but on opposite I wonder if the MOP is too romantic!
> So I get what you mean.
> I will have to go back and try the mop and onx earings in order to decide what will be more wearable for my daily use.
> Thanks again


When you try them on again, if I may suggest, ask the SA to bring in the earrings and necklace.  
I am actually deciding on a WG oynx set (I already have a MOP set).  I love oynx as it is so bold. However, I have not ordered it yet as I feel it may be too much oynx against my face and look harsh and angry!    I like bold & feminine, but I do not like bold & harsh-rocker.  And this is coming from a person who used to dress in head-to-toe black.  It was a harsh look, but it was my look back then.  Just FYI as I wanted to share thoughts.  If you think MOP is too romantic (e.g. wimpy), I'd go for oynx.  I do think MOP goes with everything though and brightens things up.  

I think both look great on you, and each conveys a different look. It's more about the vibe you want to project.  I do think you will know once you try other pieces in the same stone (e.g. earrings, necklace).  

Keep us posted!  We're an excitable bunch here on this forum and love to see everyone's new pieces! 
Good luck!


----------



## innerpeace85

BigAkoya said:


> Hi! I like the MOP and the oynx, but not the guilloche.
> For me, I would get the MOP.  The MOP pops against your skin, and it would look great with earrings or a necklace if you decide to get another piece in the future.  But more importantly, I think the MOP softens the look of your stack.
> 
> Your stack is very architectural, and the lines are stiff and hard edged (eg. Love, JUC).
> I think the MOP adds a nice elegant touch to your stack and the MOP softens it a bit, giving it a nice feminine touch.
> 
> I think oynx is very pretty, but when I look at your stack with all that YG metal, I feel oynx makes it looks harsh and "angry".  If you want a harsh look, this is it, and I would get the oynx.  If you want to soften it up a bit, I would get MOP.
> 
> Finally, I do not like guilloche with the stack at all.  All I see is a bunch of metal bracelets, so the eye is bored.  The eye does not bother to "pause" and check out the wrist and look at each piece individually.  It's just a bunch of gold metal.  I hope that made sense.
> 
> This is just my opinion of course to share my thoughts with you.  I know everyone is different.  It's more about the "look" you want to create as everyone has a look.  All these pieces are classics, and all VCA is lovely.
> 
> I vote MOP!  I hope this helps in your decision.  Congrats on your soon to be first VCA!





BigAkoya said:


> When you try them on again, if I may suggest, ask the SA to bring in the earrings and necklace.
> I am actually deciding on a WG oynx set (I already have a MOP set).  I love oynx as it is so bold. However, I have not ordered it yet as I feel it may be too much oynx against my face and look harsh and angry!    I like bold & feminine, but I do not like bold & harsh-rocker.  And this is coming from a person who used to dress in head-to-toe black.  It was a harsh look, but it was my look back then.  Just FYI as I wanted to share thoughts.  If you think MOP is too romantic (e.g. wimpy), I'd go for oynx.  I do think MOP goes with everything though and brightens things up.
> 
> I think both look great on you, and each conveys a different look. It's more about the vibe you want to project.  I do think you will know once you try other pieces in the same stone (e.g. earrings, necklace).
> 
> Keep us posted!  We're an excitable bunch here on this forum and love to see everyone's new pieces!
> Good luck!



I know what you mean by onyx being "angry". I have had my 5 motif onyx YG bracelet for 4 years now . I like atleast 2 pieces in the same stone to form a set and I have been trying to find something to go with the bracelet for a long time. I have tried vintage and magic earrings onyx, 10 motif and magic necklace onyx. It all ends up looking edgier than I am comfortable with and sometimes harsh as well. Maybe its time for me to give up on onyx and mix it with other pieces in my collection or even consider selling the 5 motif onyx.
I want a darker stone in Alhambra line and I am considering GMOP. I am planning to try both the magic pendant and 5 motif as a set before getting it to avoid the same mistake as onyx. Did you look into GMOP?


----------



## innerpeace85

Chanelandco said:


> Thank you for this detailed analysis that makes total sense .
> I agree, the guilloche, even beautiful, is just another metal added, while the mob and onyx bring something different.
> I smiled when you said the onyx makes it look angry.
> I did not have that feeling but on opposite I wonder if the MOP is too romantic!
> So I get what you mean.
> I will have to go back and try the mop and onx earings in order to decide what will be more wearable for my daily use.
> Thanks again


What about GMOP? I am thinking about getting this myself and I feel it might be a good compromise between MOP and onyx.


----------



## BigAkoya

innerpeace85 said:


> I know what you mean by onyx being "angry". I have had my 5 motif onyx YG bracelet for 4 years now . I like atleast 2 pieces in the same stone to form a set and I have been trying to find something to go with the bracelet for a long time. I have tried vintage and magic earrings onyx, 10 motif and magic necklace onyx. It all ends up looking edgier than I am comfortable with and sometimes harsh as well. Maybe its time for me to give up on onyx and mix it with other pieces in my collection or even consider selling the 5 motif onyx.
> I want a darker stone in Alhambra line and I am considering GMOP. I am planning to try both the magic pendant and 5 motif as a set before getting it to avoid the same mistake as onyx. Did you look into GMOP?


OMG!  This is EXACTLY my dilemma.  I like sets too, and I like sets of 3 (20 motif, VA earrings, 5 motif bracelet). I am also trying to buy a dark stone set as my next set. 

My look is casual elegant feminine.  I do not want to look edgey (e.g. rocker chic, harsh).  I want to look bold, but feminine.  And I hate to say this, but people often talk of look "edgey" like it's a cool thing to look edgey.  For me, it's a big no.... edgey = harsh to me.  It is elegant feminine for me all the way now. I already went through the harsh edgey phase.  For jewelry, I'm all about pearls, diamonds, emeralds, sapphires, rubies.  No big gold chains or spikey edged pieces for me.    

Add to that, I'm no spring chicken, but I am not old.   However, I think oynx sometimes look aging.  I tried on the 5 motif oynx bracelet and have also seen mod shots online.  A few times, I thought... hmm... that makes the hand look harsh and old.  The piece I love the most is the 20 motif, but not so much the oynx earrings nor the bracelet.  

I love the oynx stone for how bold it is, but I don't seem to love the look and vibe.  When I have tried on other pieces, in 10 seconds, I will say to my SA "okay, love it, I'll take it".  I can't seem to say that with oynx. My new plan for a 3 piece set (from ideas from other TPFers in another thread) is the oynx pave alternating bracelet, VA pave earrings, and the 20 motif oynx.  It's not a perfect matchy matchy set to me, but it's a compromise. 

Yes, I just looked at GMOP three weeks ago as my plan B!  The difference I see in GMOP vs oynx...
Oynx is dark and bold which I love. But to me, it is also harsh, an angry stone.  GMOP is a dark stone, but it has a softer elegance, more refined.  It is definitely not as bold, but it is still striking, think Tahitian Black Pearls.  

So, that's my dilemma and why I have not ordered my oynx set. 
What do you think of GMOP?  I would love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## Jinsun

Ladies. I’m trying to order the two motif frivole btf ring. I received ring sizers today and I am an 8 (middle) and 8.5 (index). I plan to wear it on both fingers and thinking I should ask for an 8.

Is the ring tts or have anyone sized down?  Thanks


----------



## EpiFanatic

Belle-brune said:


> just received my RG pave pendant and as you know our SA found a pink sapphire one for my sister! Now trying to decide on which Frivole Pave earrings to get… WG or RG ?
> Btw when deciding the Largest size was too flashy and really wanted a piece to wear on the daily so at least we can justify the price! It’s a very light piece but so much sparkle
> what do you think ? Thank you for the picture


Ok so I’m NOT a matchy-matchy person at all. BUT……… since you are wwwring all those pieces close to your face and the same general area I would prefer matching earrings to you pendant. To me, the RG pave pendant is clearly rose gold and the whole pendant has a soft rose hue. The WG pave frivole earrings are distinctly a different color and feel. If you like that specifically then do you. But I would prefer to match in this instance. If you were considering a bracelet in YG for example you could get away with WF pave earrings. But pendant and earrings which people would notice all In The same glance requires matching for me.


----------



## BigAkoya

Jinsun said:


> Ladies. I’m trying to order the two motif frivole btf ring. I received ring sizers today and I am an 8 (middle) and 8.5 (index). I plan to wear it on both fingers and thinking I should ask for an 8.
> 
> Is the ring tts or have anyone sized down?  Thanks


Frivole BTF runs large to me.  I had to size down for my Frivole BTF.  The reason is the Frivole BTF is an open ring, meaning, there is an opening at the top.  It is not a closed circle like a typically ring.  This means you will have a bit more space for your fingers and for me, I needed to size down.

For comparison, the Lotus ring, while it has a swing out mechanism, the ring itself is a closed circle.  There is no opening at the top.  For the Lotus ring, I purchased my true size.

Speaking of size, I am an American size 6.5, which translates to a French size 53.  For Frivole, I purchased a 52, and for Lotus, I purchased a 53.

By the way, the size 52 Frivole was a bit loose on me, and some ladies would probably have purchased the 51. I decided to go with the looser fit as I prefer my rings on the loose side (hate the tight ring sausage finger look).  I would get the size that fits the biggest finger you plan to wear it on.  These rings are not resizeable, at least VCA will not resize.

Can you order both rings and try them on?  Frivole is tricky in sizing to me.  I purchased the size 52.  When I took it home, it was a bit loose, so I second guessed myself.  I then called my SA to send me the size 51, tried both at home and kept my original size.  It felt great though to have that peace of mind.  My fingers vary a lot, so I was really glad I tried on both sizes.  The slight snug fit I thought I could live with turned a super tight after I had a big salty meal!  I sent the smaller one back!

Congrats to you!  I love love love the Frivole pave BTF.  It is m favorite of all VCA rings.  I am sure you will love it too!


----------



## Jinsun

BigAkoya said:


> Frivole BTF runs large to me.  I had to size down for my Frivole BTF.  The reason is the Frivole BTF is an open ring, meaning, there is an opening at the top.  It is not a closed circle like a typically ring.  This means you will have a bit more space for your fingers and for me, I needed to size down.
> 
> For comparison, the Lotus ring, while it has a swing out mechanism, the ring itself is a closed circle.  There is no opening at the top.  For the Lotus ring, I purchased my true size.
> 
> Speaking of size, I am an American size 6.5, which translates to a French size 53.  For Frivole, I purchased a 52, and for Lotus, I purchased a 53.
> 
> By the way, the size 52 Frivole was a bit loose on me, and some ladies would probably have purchased the 51. I decided to go with the looser fit as I prefer my rings on the loose side (hate the tight ring sausage finger look).  I would get the size that fits the biggest finger you plan to wear it on.  These rings are not resizeable, at least VCA will not resize.
> 
> Can you order both rings and try them on?  Frivole is tricky in sizing to me.  I purchased the size 52.  When I took it home, it was a bit loose, so I second guessed myself.  I then called my SA to send me the size 51, tried both at home and kept my original size.  It felt great though to have that peace of mind.  My fingers vary a lot, so I was really glad I tried on both sizes.  The slight snug fit I thought I could live with turned a super tight after I had a big salty meal!  I sent the smaller one back!
> 
> Congrats to you!  I love love love the Frivole pave BTF.  It is m favorite of all VCA rings.  I am sure you will love it too!


Thank you for replying. I wish I could try it on but no boutique near me. I did get a chance to try it on once on vacay but it was a way smaller size .

I went up a whole ring size on all my fingers recently. I am starting to notice my fingers swelling due to age.

I am aware of the open gap on the btf rings but the frivole ring seems to have less of it. So I was hoping it was tts so I wouldn’t stress about whwould correctly fit. It’s been awhile so I can’t quite remember what it looked like from the underside of the flower. I will dbl check on the website.

I will have to order it as my SA only has a 52 in stock. I hope it doesn’t take too long. It’s been on my wishlist for quite some time and I think I hesitated due to the fact that I have short stubby fingers .

I wish I could order the pave, but it will be the YG version.


----------



## innerpeace85

BigAkoya said:


> OMG!  This is EXACTLY my dilemma.  I like sets too, and I like sets of 3 (20 motif, VA earrings, 5 motif bracelet). I am also trying to buy a dark stone set as my next set.
> 
> My look is casual elegant feminine.  I do not want to look edgey (e.g. rocker chic, harsh).  I want to look bold, but feminine.  And I hate to say this, but people often talk of look "edgey" like it's a cool thing to look edgey.  For me, it's a big no.... edgey = harsh to me.  It is elegant feminine for me all the way now. I already went through the harsh edgey phase.  For jewelry, I'm all about pearls, diamonds, emeralds, sapphires, rubies.  No big gold chains or spikey edged pieces for me.
> 
> Add to that, I'm no spring chicken, but I am not old.   However, I think oynx sometimes look aging.  I tried on the 5 motif oynx bracelet and have also seen mod shots online.  A few times, I thought... hmm... that makes the hand look harsh and old.  The piece I love the most is the 20 motif, but not so much the oynx earrings nor the bracelet.
> 
> I love the oynx stone for how bold it is, but I don't seem to love the look and vibe.  When I have tried on other pieces, in 10 seconds, I will say to my SA "okay, love it, I'll take it".  I can't seem to say that with oynx. My new plan for a 3 piece set (from ideas from other TPFers in another thread) is the oynx pave alternating bracelet, VA pave earrings, and the 20 motif oynx.  It's not a perfect matchy matchy set to me, but it's a compromise.
> 
> Yes, I just looked at GMOP three weeks ago as my plan B!  The difference I see in GMOP vs oynx...
> Oynx is dark and bold which I love. But to me, it is also harsh, an angry stone.  GMOP is a dark stone, but it has a softer elegance, more refined.  It is definitely not as bold, but it is still striking, think Tahitian Black Pearls.
> 
> So, that's my dilemma and why I have not ordered my oynx set.
> What do you think of GMOP?  I would love to hear your thoughts!



I prefer simple looks(Tshirts/button downs/denim) with feminine pieces in jewelry. The maximum edgey I can go is Cartier JUC and leather jacket  I don't think edgey equates to harsh but it just doesn't suit me personally.

I don't find onyx aging but I don't know if I will like onyx in the long run. Like you my least favorite onyx piece on me is onyx earrings. It just doesn't look right!

I absolutely love stones with character(iridescence/striations) like WMOP, TE and Malachite and I am very drawn to GMOP. I have tan skintone and I feel if the GMOP stones have a lot of iridescence, the darkness of the stone is lost against my skin and it ends up looking like oil slick. I am thinking about getting either 10+5 motif SO or Magic pendant+ alternating pave bracelet combination. I have asked my SA to find a deeper stone for me in magic pendant for me with just flashes of pink/green. I don't have VCA store in my store and it is going to take sometime to find the right stone and style for me.

One of my favorite stones VCA does is Tiger's Eye. However it blends in with my skintone and doesn't look good. If it worked on me, I would have gotten it in all pieces VCA has to offer.

What pieces are you considering in GMOP? Will you be placing SO order soon for GMOP pieces?


----------



## BigAkoya

innerpeace85 said:


> I prefer simple looks(Tshirts/button downs/denim) with feminine pieces in jewelry. The maximum edgey I can go is Cartier JUC and leather jacket  I don't think edgey equates to harsh but it just doesn't suit me personally.
> 
> I don't find onyx aging but I don't know if I will like onyx in the long run. Like you my least favorite onyx piece on me is onyx earrings. It just doesn't look right!
> 
> I absolutely love stones with character(iridescence/striations) like WMOP, TE and Malachite and I am very drawn to GMOP. I have tan skintone and I feel if the GMOP stones have a lot of iridescence, the darkness of the stone is lost against my skin and it ends up looking like oil slick. I am thinking about getting either 10+5 motif SO or Magic pendant+ alternating pave bracelet combination. I have asked my SA to find a deeper stone for me in magic pendant for me with just flashes of pink/green. I don't have VCA store in my store and it is going to take sometime to find the right stone and style for me.
> 
> One of my favorite stones VCA does is Tiger's Eye. However it blends in with my skintone and doesn't look good. If it worked on me, I would have gotten it in all pieces VCA has to offer.
> 
> What pieces are you considering in GMOP? Will you be placing SO order soon for GMOP pieces?


I agree with all your points and I'm very similar to you.  
For my set, it would be WG20 motif, VA earrings and 5 motif bracelets. It would be a SO, and my SA already gave me the prices.  I have not ordered it yet though for all the reasons stated previously. 

If I went with GMOP, it would be WG, and the same 3 pieces, so it would be a SO as well.  A new thought for me is to get the GMOP 20 motif, but get the VA pave earrings and a GMOP pave alternating bracelet. 

As for GMOP, I agree with you on the color.  I saw WG with GMOP as part of the 16 motif necklace.  The GMOP motifs were very light and did not pop.  I worry it will look too close to my white MOP set, and there's no point in that.  

Have you tried Tiger's Eye in WG?  The WG frames the stones and makes it pop more to me.  Here is an example so you can see.  I like the contrast personally and have not really liked Tiger's Eye with YG, kind of all blends in to me.


----------



## BigAkoya

Jinsun said:


> Thank you for replying. I wish I could try it on but no boutique near me. I did get a chance to try it on once on vacay but it was a way smaller size .
> 
> I went up a whole ring size on all my fingers recently. I am starting to notice my fingers swelling due to age.
> 
> I am aware of the open gap on the btf rings but the frivole ring seems to have less of it. So I was hoping it was tts so I wouldn’t stress about whwould correctly fit. It’s been awhile so I can’t quite remember what it looked like from the underside of the flower. I will dbl check on the website.
> 
> I will have to order it as my SA only has a 52 in stock. I hope it doesn’t take too long. It’s been on my wishlist for quite some time and I think I hesitated due to the fact that I have short stubby fingers .
> 
> I wish I could order the pave, but it will be the YG version.


Ditto here.. my ring size used to be 5.5.  They just puffed up to 6.5, probably age too.  I also have short fingers.  I say get the ring!  No one has perfect hands, and we are our own worse critic.  
All you will see is that gorgeous shiny ring on your finger!


----------



## Belle-brune

EpiFanatic said:


> Ok so I’m NOT a matchy-matchy person at all. BUT……… since you are wwwring all those pieces close to your face and the same general area I would prefer matching earrings to you pendant. To me, the RG pave pendant is clearly rose gold and the whole pendant has a soft rose hue. The WG pave frivole earrings are distinctly a different color and feel. If you like that specifically then do you. But I would prefer to match in this instance. If you were considering a bracelet in YG for example you could get away with WF pave earrings. But pendant and earrings which people would notice all In The same glance requires matching for me.


I agree, I also think it would be a complete look in a sense! Would it be too much for everyday wear, tbd thank you so much for your input!


----------



## Belle-brune

eternallove4bag said:


> RG please! Even though I like RG and WG paired together but that’s only bracelets and rings for me. Congrats on your beautiful pendant!


You’re so sweet! Thank you


----------



## Belle-brune

BigAkoya said:


> @Belle-brune Hi!  I would stick with RG to match the set. I know many people do not care about matching (I never mix metals), and in some cases, it doesn't matter much, such as wearing diamond studs or a Love.  These designs are completely different.
> 
> However, for you, because your pendant and earrings are both the Frivole design, to me, it looks hodge podgey when worn in different metals.  The beauty of WG/platinum against diamonds is that it's a neutral background, similar to your studs. The metal takes a back seat, and the diamonds are the star.  However, with RG, you actually "see" the metal which is the whole point of using RG, it's part of the look of the piece.  The eye cannot miss the pendant is in RG, so lovely.  Then next, the eye moves to the earring, and it's in WG.  It looks off to me.
> 
> I think for Frivole, because the design is so artistic and you are wearing both Frivole on your neck and ears, matching metal elevates your gorgeous set.  Mixing metals ruins the effect.  If you were going to wear your studs, it doesn't matter as much as it's a completely different design.  But I would not mix metals here for Frivole.
> 
> That's just my two cents.  Hope it helps in your decision.
> Congrats on your pendant and your soon to be earrings!  I love love love the Frivole line!


love love your input! I think RG would look much better and agree that the design shows more in RG than WG… I truly love RG in general I might just go for it! The other piece I like also is the perlee pave in RG… it just looks so much better I mean the diamond contrast in RG really sparkles more than YG or WG! Another piece on my list  
I have the perlee clover in both RG and YG and always get drawn RG
I didn’t have a hard time deciding on Cartier ballon Bleu RG, it was yes right away!
Thank you again


----------



## LKNN

Is the vintage WG 20 motif in onyx rare? I've seen the YG numerous times at various stores around the world but never the WG.


----------



## TankerToad

Chanelandco said:


> Hi!
> I am new to this subforum and need some help to decide on my first VCA piece.
> I tried some bracelets but will probably get some earings to pair with! So I am trying to find the best option.
> I know it is a matter of taste but would love to get your comments as you are knowledgeable. Thanks a lot!
> 
> View attachment 5134674
> 
> 
> View attachment 5134675
> 
> 
> View attachment 5134676


I like the look of #2
It’s warm and extremely elegant


----------



## TankerToad

LKNN said:


> Is the vintage WG 20 motif in onyx rare? I've seen the YG numerous times at various stores around the world but never the WG.


It’s a special order (without the pave) 
Unless you get the white gold /onyx pave alternating 20 motif which is considered the NYC edition but now available 
Very big difference in price even accounting for the SO premium


----------



## TankerToad

LKNN said:


> Is the vintage WG 20 motif in onyx rare? I've seen the YG numerous times at various stores around the world but never the WG.


It’s a special order (without the pave) 
Unless you get the white gold /onyx pave alternating 20 motif which is considered the NYC edition but now available 
Very big difference in price even accounting for the SO premium


----------



## Chanelandco

TankerToad said:


> I like the look of #2
> It’s warm and extremely elegant


Thanks Tankertoad!


----------



## LKNN

TankerToad said:


> It’s a special order (without the pave)
> Unless you get the white gold /onyx pave alternating 20 motif which is considered the NYC edition but now available
> Very big difference in price even accounting for the SO premium



I was dreading that answer.  
Should I expect more than a 25-30% premium for a WG SO do you know?


----------



## EpiFanatic

LKNN said:


> I was dreading that answer.
> Should I expect more than a 25-30% premium for a WG SO do you know?


Yes, all my SOs have been WG and they ranged from 37.5%-42.1%.  Just depends on their mood I guess.


----------



## innerpeace85

EpiFanatic said:


> Yes, all my SOs have been WG and they ranged from 37.5%-42.1%.  Just depends on their mood I guess.


That much markup to change the color of gold? VCA is crazy!


----------



## smallfry

Wolf and several other jewelry box manufacturers use Lusterloc linings to prevent tarnishing.  Is Lusterloc safe for our VCA stones, like MOP and Tiger’s Eye?


----------



## BigAkoya

smallfry said:


> Wolf and several other jewelry box manufacturers use Lusterloc linings to prevent tarnishing.  Is Lusterloc safe for our VCA stones, like MOP and Tiger’s Eye?


I love Wolf and have used their jewelry boxes for years and love them.  My jeweler got me hooked on them. I buy them specifically for the Lusterloc.  I separate my jewelry (e.g. fine jewelry, silver).  For silver, I buy Tiffany, and the pieces have never tarnished which is quite amazing really.  I have tried other brands (Smythson is a nice brand if you want to look into them), but I keep coming back to Wolf for the Lusterloc.

This is one of mine and my favorite.  I have the pink color and love it (you can see it in the background of some of my photos if you want to check out the actual shade.. it is a gorgeous soft blush pink):
Caroline Large Jewelry Case | WOLF | WOLF (wolf1834.com)


----------



## couturequeen

innerpeace85 said:


> I know what you mean by onyx being "angry". I have had my 5 motif onyx YG bracelet for 4 years now . I like atleast 2 pieces in the same stone to form a set and I have been trying to find something to go with the bracelet for a long time. I have tried vintage and magic earrings onyx, 10 motif and magic necklace onyx. It all ends up looking edgier than I am comfortable with and sometimes harsh as well. Maybe its time for me to give up on onyx and mix it with other pieces in my collection or even consider selling the 5 motif onyx.
> I want a darker stone in Alhambra line and I am considering GMOP. I am planning to try both the magic pendant and 5 motif as a set before getting it to avoid the same mistake as onyx. Did you look into GMOP?


Give TE a try as well!

I really like onyx in PG. never feels edgy to me when I pull out those earrings.


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> I love Wolf and have used their jewelry boxes for years and love them.  My jeweler got me hooked on them. I buy them specifically for the Lusterloc.  I separate my jewelry (e.g. fine jewelry, silver).  For silver, I buy Tiffany, and the pieces have never tarnished which is quite amazing really.  I have tried other brands (Smythson is a nice brand if you want to look into them), but I keep coming back to Wolf for the Lusterloc.
> 
> This is one of mine and my favorite.  I have the pink color and love it (you can see it in the background of some of my photos if you want to check out the actual shade.. it is a gorgeous soft blush pink):
> Caroline Large Jewelry Case | WOLF | WOLF (wolf1834.com)


I hope you don't mind my asking: Do you place your wg pieces in here as well? Do you place them directly inside (vs for example storing each inside a sulphur free zip bag first and then placing them in the box? I have had no issues doing what I've been doing (storing in my Non-Wolf jewelry box) but I keep hearing about sulphur gas emissions, etc. which can impact metals (not just silver) over the long term. As Wolf has their linings specially constructed to filter these emissions, I presume they are _not_ coated (like silver anti-tarnish storage bags sometimes are) so there is no residue or anything which could affect stones or metals. I know... sounds like a silly or anal question but as you have experience with precious metals and Wolf I figured there is no one better to ask! TY!


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> I hope you don't mind my asking: Do you place your wg pieces in here as well? Do you place them directly inside (vs for example storing each inside a sulphur free zip bag first and then placing them in the box? I have had no issues doing what I've been doing (storing in my Non-Wolf jewelry box) but I keep hearing about sulphur gas emissions, etc. which can impact metals (not just silver) over the long term. As Wolf has their linings specially constructed to filter these emissions, I presume they are _not_ coated (like silver anti-tarnish storage bags sometimes are) so there is no residue or anything which could affect stones or metals. I know... sounds like a silly or anal question but as you have experience with precious metals and Wolf I figured there is no one better to ask! TY!


Hi!  I do not mind at all and am always happy to help here on this forum if I can.
I place my pieces loose in the jewelry box.  I do not put them in a bag.  And yes, Wolf is not coated (like those bags or cloths that have chemicals in them) and will not hurt stones.  I have gemstone jewelry with sapphires, emeralds, rubies, etc.  I also have lots of pearls and no issues at all, even with my pearls which are the most sensitive.  I do keep my silver separate.

Oh, and for what it's worth. I used to stick my earrings vertical in the ring slots.  Over time, I realized the earring posts would poke little holes in the fabric and make it look ugly (e.g. think diamond earring stud posts sticking into the fabric).  I purchased a new jewelry box and no longer do that.  Ring slots are now only for rings, and I put my earrings in the little cubby holes.  So... FYI... don't poke holes in the fabric with those earring posts (if that matters to you).  

Also, if you are considering Wolf, check amazon for prices or wait until a sale if you're not in a hurry.  Wolf has sales every now and then, not often (Mother's Day, Father's Day).  For sure, around Christmas or after, they will have a sale.  I will say though, if you like the pink, that color is often sold out, so check amazon too.

Here are some old photos I previously posted so you can see how I store sets. You can see the earrings sit in a cubby hole, not straight up in a ring holder slot (I hope that makes sense).
The jewelry box in the photo is the Pink Large Caroline.. the Lotus and Frivole pieces are on the right side of the jewelry box and the Alhambra pieces are on the left.  You can compare that to the layout on the website.  Lots of storage, and you can pull out each tray.
I hope this helps.

P.S.  The Lotus ring looks lonely now.  When my Lotus earrings arrive, I will put those little guys in the same cubby hole as the ring, so they’ll be buddies.  There is lots of room and more importantly, the cubby holes are a good size.  Some of the smaller boxes have cubby holes that are worthless, so take a look at your pieces to assess what you need.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I do not mind at all and am always happy to help here on this forum if I can.
> I place my pieces loose in the jewelry box.  I do not put them in a bag.  And yes, Wolf is not coated (like those bags or cloths that have chemicals in them) and will not hurt stones.  I have gemstone jewelry with sapphires, emeralds, rubies, etc.  I also have lots of pearls and no issues at all, even with my pearls which are the most sensitive.  I do keep my silver separate.
> 
> Oh, and for what it's worth. I used to stick my earrings vertical in the ring slots.  Over time, I realized the earring posts would poke little holes in the fabric and make it look ugly (e.g. think diamond earring stud posts sticking into the fabric).  I purchased a new jewelry box and no longer do that.  Ring slots are now only for rings, and I put my earrings in the little cubby holes.  So... FYI... don't poke holes in the fabric with those earring posts (if that matters to you).
> 
> Also, if you are considering Wolf, check amazon for prices or wait until a sale if you're not in a hurry.  Wolf has sales every now and then, not often (Mother's Day, Father's Day).  For sure, around Christmas or after, they will have a sale.  I will say though, if you like the pink, that color is often sold out, so check amazon too.
> 
> Here are some old photos I previously posted so you can see how I store sets. You can see the earrings sit in a cubby hole, not straight up in a ring holder slot (I hope that makes sense).
> The jewelry box in the photo is the Pink Large Caroline.. the Lotus and Frivole pieces are on the right side of the jewelry box and the Alhambra pieces are on the left.  You can compare that to the layout on the website.  Lots of storage, and you can pull out each tray.
> I hope this helps.
> 
> P.S.  The Lotus ring looks lonely now.  When my Lotus earrings arrive, I will put those little guys in the same cubby hole as the ring, so they’ll be buddies.  There is lots of room and more importantly, the cubby holes are a good size.  Some of the smaller boxes have cubby holes that are worthless, so take a look at your pieces to assess what you need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5136366
> View attachment 5136367


I love the way you store your jewelry! Easier to find everything, right? I use similar boxes but mine are from the container store. I completely missed out on the Wolf storage solutions. Now I am wondering if these are safer to store jewelry in as compared to the ones I got from the container store!


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I do not mind at all and am always happy to help here on this forum if I can.
> I place my pieces loose in the jewelry box.  I do not put them in a bag.  And yes, Wolf is not coated (like those bags or cloths that have chemicals in them) and will not hurt stones.  I have gemstone jewelry with sapphires, emeralds, rubies, etc.  I also have lots of pearls and no issues at all, even with my pearls which are the most sensitive.  I do keep my silver separate.
> 
> Oh, and for what it's worth. I used to stick my earrings vertical in the ring slots.  Over time, I realized the earring posts would poke little holes in the fabric and make it look ugly (e.g. think diamond earring stud posts sticking into the fabric).  I purchased a new jewelry box and no longer do that.  Ring slots are now only for rings, and I put my earrings in the little cubby holes.  So... FYI... don't poke holes in the fabric with those earring posts (if that matters to you).
> 
> Also, if you are considering Wolf, check amazon for prices or wait until a sale if you're not in a hurry.  Wolf has sales every now and then, not often (Mother's Day, Father's Day).  For sure, around Christmas or after, they will have a sale.  I will say though, if you like the pink, that color is often sold out, so check amazon too.
> 
> Here are some old photos I previously posted so you can see how I store sets. You can see the earrings sit in a cubby hole, not straight up in a ring holder slot (I hope that makes sense).
> The jewelry box in the photo is the Pink Large Caroline.. the Lotus and Frivole pieces are on the right side of the jewelry box and the Alhambra pieces are on the left.  You can compare that to the layout on the website.  Lots of storage, and you can pull out each tray.
> I hope this helps.
> 
> P.S.  The Lotus ring looks lonely now.  When my Lotus earrings arrive, I will put those little guys in the same cubby hole as the ring, so they’ll be buddies.  There is lots of room and more importantly, the cubby holes are a good size.  Some of the smaller boxes have cubby holes that are worthless, so take a look at your pieces to assess what you need.
> View attachment 5136366
> View attachment 5136367


Oh THANK YOU! This is so very helpful! You are a wealth of knowledge and thank you for sharing this as this is 100% perfect and puts my mind at rest. It is a relief to know its suitable for stones/pearls too. I love the pink but I dont know if I can wait until sale season so I may need to act in advance. I will check Amazon too (great tip). I love!


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> I love the way you store your jewelry! Easier to find everything, right? I use similar boxes but mine are from the container store. I completely missed out on the Wolf storage solutions. Now I am wondering if these are safer to store jewelry in as compared to the ones I got from the container store!


Me too! Then I was hearing how some materials (for cases and linings) can emit gasses and over time can impact the metals! At these prices I certainly don't want to be taking chances. I know anti-tarnish squares and silica packs and anti-sulphur bags are spoken of often as helpful but really...who wants a jewelry case full of pretty items sitting in plastic bags and amongst silica packs? I mean we do what we have to do but if there is a better solution (which sounds like Wolf is) then I'm all for it! Thx to @BigAkoya we now know!


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> Me too! Then I was hearing how some materials (for cases and linings) can emit gasses and over time can impact the metals! At these prices I certainly don't want to be taking chances. I know anti-tarnish squares and silica packs and anti-sulphur bags are spoken of often as helpful but really...who wants a jewelry case full of pretty items sitting in plastic bags and amongst silica packs? I mean we do what we have to do but if there is a better solution (which sounds like Wolf is) then I'm all for it! Thx to @BigAkoya we now know!


Ditto! Omg I wasn’t even aware of this! Imagine our precious jewelry pieces getting tarnished or spoilt by the gases! Thanks to @BigAkoya  now we know! Okay going to check out the Wolf cases now.


----------



## Scorpio_VC

Hi, I'm new to all of this and just have (hopefully) a simple and straightforward question. I'm posting to here since I have a new account and I'm restricted from starting a new thread. 

I have a piece of VCA jewelry that I'm looking to sell. The piece is authentic but I don't have a certificate of authenticity for it and I don't want to spend the money to go through the process. Does anyone have any recommendations on how to go about selling the piece without a certificate? Are there recommended resellers, platforms or processes that I can go through? I obtained the piece from a friend and I've had it for long while but now post-pandemic I've decided to part with it. Any recommendations, tips or just general information would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## missie1

Chanelandco said:


> Hi!
> I am new to this subforum and need some help to decide on my first VCA piece.
> I tried some bracelets but will probably get some earings to pair with! So I am trying to find the best option.
> I know it is a matter of taste but would love to get your comments as you are knowledgeable. Thanks a lot!
> 
> View attachment 5134674
> 
> 
> View attachment 5134675
> 
> 
> View attachment 5134676



I love both MOP and Onyx with your existing stack.  The MOP pops more with your skin stone and is more versatile from a wardrobe perspective.


----------



## missie1

Scorpio_VC said:


> Hi, I'm new to all of this and just have (hopefully) a simple and straightforward question. I'm posting to here since I have a new account and I'm restricted from starting a new thread.
> 
> I have a piece of VCA jewelry that I'm looking to sell. The piece is authentic but I don't have a certificate of authenticity for it and I don't want to spend the money to go through the process. Does anyone have any recommendations on how to go about selling the piece without a certificate? Are there recommended resellers, platforms or processes that I can go through? I obtained the piece from a friend and I've had it for long while but now post-pandemic I've decided to part with it. Any recommendations, tips or just general information would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


I would recommend checking with Fashionphile as it will be difficult to sell without COA to any knowledgeable person with so many super fakes out here. Good Luck


----------



## etoupebirkin

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I do not mind at all and am always happy to help here on this forum if I can.
> I place my pieces loose in the jewelry box.  I do not put them in a bag.  And yes, Wolf is not coated (like those bags or cloths that have chemicals in them) and will not hurt stones.  I have gemstone jewelry with sapphires, emeralds, rubies, etc.  I also have lots of pearls and no issues at all, even with my pearls which are the most sensitive.  I do keep my silver separate.
> 
> Oh, and for what it's worth. I used to stick my earrings vertical in the ring slots.  Over time, I realized the earring posts would poke little holes in the fabric and make it look ugly (e.g. think diamond earring stud posts sticking into the fabric).  I purchased a new jewelry box and no longer do that.  Ring slots are now only for rings, and I put my earrings in the little cubby holes.  So... FYI... don't poke holes in the fabric with those earring posts (if that matters to you).
> 
> Also, if you are considering Wolf, check amazon for prices or wait until a sale if you're not in a hurry.  Wolf has sales every now and then, not often (Mother's Day, Father's Day).  For sure, around Christmas or after, they will have a sale.  I will say though, if you like the pink, that color is often sold out, so check amazon too.
> 
> Here are some old photos I previously posted so you can see how I store sets. You can see the earrings sit in a cubby hole, not straight up in a ring holder slot (I hope that makes sense).
> The jewelry box in the photo is the Pink Large Caroline.. the Lotus and Frivole pieces are on the right side of the jewelry box and the Alhambra pieces are on the left.  You can compare that to the layout on the website.  Lots of storage, and you can pull out each tray.
> I hope this helps.
> 
> P.S.  The Lotus ring looks lonely now.  When my Lotus earrings arrive, I will put those little guys in the same cubby hole as the ring, so they’ll be buddies.  There is lots of room and more importantly, the cubby holes are a good size.  Some of the smaller boxes have cubby holes that are worthless, so take a look at your pieces to assess what you need.
> View attachment 5136366
> View attachment 5136367


Is it safe to keep VCA in their VCA boxes?!!!
That’s how I store my pieces.


----------



## 880

Belle-brune said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> just received my RG Frivole pave pendant ❤ , my sister got the pink sapphire one! The Frivole Pave earrings were always on my list.
> Do I really need to match the pendant? I’m used to wearing diamond studs in white gold and really need help deciding if I should do earrings in RG and be matchy matchy or go for WG?
> 
> My style is very casual, I wear VA RG sweet motif necklace doubled everyday with my new Frivole pave pendant. I wear VA YG five motif and alternate with onyx or MOP. I also have Cartier love bracelets in YG and RG. I don’t wear my Cartier much anymore as I don’t like the hassle of removing!
> 
> my question is: if you don’t care about being matchy matchy which metal would you go for? WG or RG ? and based on my daily wear of RG pieces, is it too much of a clash?
> TIA and thank you for letting me share


RG! I think it’s more casual and youthful nowadays (I say this having spent a few decades — okay most of my adult life—  in WG)
love the pieces you chose and the way that you combine them!


----------



## 880

Chanelandco said:


> Hi!
> I am new to this subforum and need some help to decide on my first VCA piece.
> I tried some bracelets but will probably get some earings to pair with! So I am trying to find the best option.
> I know it is a matter of taste but would love to get your comments as you are knowledgeable. Thanks a lot!
> 
> View attachment 5134674
> 
> 
> View attachment 5134675
> 
> 
> View attachment 5134676


@Chanelandco, I think the MOP, GMOP and gold look fabulous on your skintone, but since I’ve seen you in the action shot of the black and white and yellow dress, the ombré CDC and the Jaune KP, I think of you as a person who wears bigger, bolder things (I also wear bigger bolder things). have you considered the six motif magic necklace in GMOP and onyx? I think it is about 12K .Or the buton d’or dangling Diamond earrings in mixed wg and YG? I think both pieces would be fabulous on you! Hope you don’t mind my suggesting other items than the ones you tried on!  I know this is the VCA Subforum, but have you also tried on some Bulgari (whispers lol) I think you would rock the serpenti line especially with your Cartier! Also VCA has a fabulous cuff in YG called the Etruscan cuff. It’s hammered and large and sexy bc it follows the curve of your wrist and makes you feel like a goddess. @BigAkoya gave me some great advice re the Etruscan versus the Elsa Peretti at one point. I believe the Etruscan, the lotus ring and buton d’or wg yg Diamond earrings are around the same price category


----------



## Chanelandco

880 said:


> @Chanelandco, I think the MOP, GMOP and gold look fabulous on your skintone, but since I’ve seen you in the action shot of the black and white and yellow dress, the ombré CDC and the Jaune KP, I think of you as a person who wears bigger, bolder things (I also wear bigger bolder things). have you considered the six motif magic necklace in GMOP and onyx? I think it is about 12K .Or the buton d’or dangling Diamond earrings in mixed wg and YG? I think both pieces would be fabulous on you! Hope you don’t mind my suggesting other items than the ones you tried on!  I know this is the VCA Subforum, but have you also tried on some Bulgari (whispers lol) I think you would rock the serpenti line especially with your Cartier! Also VCA has a fabulous cuff in YG called the Etruscan cuff. It’s hammered and large and sexy bc it follows the curve of your wrist and makes you feel like a goddess. @BigAkoya gave me some great advice re the Etruscan versus the Elsa Peretti at one point. I believe the Etruscan, the lotus ring and buton d’or wg yg Diamond earrings are around the same price category


Thanks for your comments hun!
I am very new to VCA so thanks for sharing your suggestionS.
I love bold pieces as well. But I have a very simple life, meaning Not going out quite often..
I think the Etruscan is fabulous! But I will have a hard time using it often.
However, I already checked several threads about the magic 6 motifs necklace and this one might be more wearable for me.
I am looking foward going back to try on some pieces again.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoupebirkin said:


> Is it safe to keep VCA in their VCA boxes?!!!
> That’s how I store my pieces.


I think if they are stored in a temperature-controlled environment, which I am sure they are, it's perfectly fine.  For me, I like knowing there is an extra step, and this is especially true for my silver pieces. 

The main thing for me though is all my jewelry is easily accessible so I can pick and choose each day. 
And sometimes at night.... I like to open up my boxes and stare at them glitter.   

Here is what Wolf says about their lining.. protects for 35 years! It's really unbelievable that not one piece of my Tiffany silver has tarnished.  Dinged up, yes, but not tarnished at all.  I will certainly buy a new jewelry box before that time!


----------



## SouthTampa

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I do not mind at all and am always happy to help here on this forum if I can.
> I place my pieces loose in the jewelry box.  I do not put them in a bag.  And yes, Wolf is not coated (like those bags or cloths that have chemicals in them) and will not hurt stones.  I have gemstone jewelry with sapphires, emeralds, rubies, etc.  I also have lots of pearls and no issues at all, even with my pearls which are the most sensitive.  I do keep my silver separate.
> 
> Oh, and for what it's worth. I used to stick my earrings vertical in the ring slots.  Over time, I realized the earring posts would poke little holes in the fabric and make it look ugly (e.g. think diamond earring stud posts sticking into the fabric).  I purchased a new jewelry box and no longer do that.  Ring slots are now only for rings, and I put my earrings in the little cubby holes.  So... FYI... don't poke holes in the fabric with those earring posts (if that matters to you).
> 
> Also, if you are considering Wolf, check amazon for prices or wait until a sale if you're not in a hurry.  Wolf has sales every now and then, not often (Mother's Day, Father's Day).  For sure, around Christmas or after, they will have a sale.  I will say though, if you like the pink, that color is often sold out, so check amazon too.
> 
> Here are some old photos I previously posted so you can see how I store sets. You can see the earrings sit in a cubby hole, not straight up in a ring holder slot (I hope that makes sense).
> The jewelry box in the photo is the Pink Large Caroline.. the Lotus and Frivole pieces are on the right side of the jewelry box and the Alhambra pieces are on the left.  You can compare that to the layout on the website.  Lots of storage, and you can pull out each tray.
> I hope this helps.
> 
> P.S.  The Lotus ring looks lonely now.  When my Lotus earrings arrive, I will put those little guys in the same cubby hole as the ring, so they’ll be buddies.  There is lots of room and more importantly, the cubby holes are a good size.  Some of the smaller boxes have cubby holes that are worthless, so take a look at your pieces to assess what you need.
> View attachment 5136366
> View attachment 5136367


I think that your jewelry does not suit you anymore.    Feel free to forward to my attention, along with
the Wolf.   We would not want your pieces to be homesick.   Seriously, every piece is absolutely stunning.   You are convincing me that white gold is the way to go.


----------



## smallfry

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I do not mind at all and am always happy to help here on this forum if I can.
> I place my pieces loose in the jewelry box.  I do not put them in a bag.  And yes, Wolf is not coated (like those bags or cloths that have chemicals in them) and will not hurt stones.  I have gemstone jewelry with sapphires, emeralds, rubies, etc.  I also have lots of pearls and no issues at all, even with my pearls which are the most sensitive.  I do keep my silver separate.



Thank you @BigAkoya!  I really appreciate your thoughts and help   I ordered the vault trays and inserts from Wolf directly. I love the glass lid!  This isn't my picture, but it's exactly what I've ordered.  Half bracelet insert, half necklace insert.


----------



## BigAkoya

smallfry said:


> Thank you @BigAkoya!  I really appreciate your thoughts and help   I ordered the vault trays and inserts from Wolf directly. I love the glass lid!  This isn't my picture, but it's exactly what I've ordered.  Half bracelet insert, half necklace insert.
> 
> View attachment 5136908


Great!  I use the vault trays for my silver!  I really love organized jewelry.  It's such a nice touch, and I love to sometimes open the box and stare at the bling.  I have a feeling you might do that too!  

I'm so excited for you!


----------



## BigAkoya

SouthTampa said:


> I think that your jewelry does not suit you anymore.    Feel free to forward to my attention, along with
> the Wolf.   We would not want your pieces to be homesick.   Seriously, every piece is absolutely stunning.   You are convincing me that white gold is the way to go.


That was so funny... you made me crack up!  You are so kind, thank you.  I love WG and wish VCA would make more WG pieces.  Maybe if more people buy WG, we can pressure them into adding more WG items!


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> I love Wolf and have used their jewelry boxes for years and love them.  My jeweler got me hooked on them. I buy them specifically for the Lusterloc.  I separate my jewelry (e.g. fine jewelry, silver).  For silver, I buy Tiffany, and the pieces have never tarnished which is quite amazing really.  I have tried other brands (Smythson is a nice brand if you want to look into them), but I keep coming back to Wolf for the Lusterloc.
> 
> This is one of mine and my favorite.  I have the pink color and love it (you can see it in the background of some of my photos if you want to check out the actual shade.. it is a gorgeous soft blush pink):
> Caroline Large Jewelry Case | WOLF | WOLF (wolf1834.com)


It’s so funny the things we both like! I also have the Wolf Caroline in medium black for white gold and platinum jewelry not including VCA! Thus far I am keeping VCA in original boxes in a soft-sided zipper case, but if I get a few more pieces, I thought I’d get the pink one for my VCA!

@glamourbag Another place to look is Overstock.com. I watched the Wolf site and Amazon for sale prices at first, but one day during a search I found that Overstock was having a good sale on them. My box came packaged directly from Wolf!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> It’s so funny the things we both like! I also have the Wolf Caroline in medium black for white gold and platinum jewelry not including VCA! Thus far I am keeping VCA in original boxes in a soft-sided zipper case, but if I get a few more pieces, I thought I’d get the pink one for my VCA!
> 
> @glamourbag Another place to look is Overstock.com. I watched the Wolf site and Amazon for sale prices at first, but one day during a search I found that Overstock was having a good sale on them. My box came packaged directly from Wolf!


Yes... wow!  We both like so many of the same things!  I vote get the pink one!  You already have lots of VCA, and the pieces will look so beautiful in their cubby holes.  Plus, as we so similar, I bet you will start to open up your box and stare at them.


----------



## missie1

Belle-brune said:


> love love your input! I think RG would look much better and agree that the design shows more in RG than WG… I truly love RG in general I might just go for it! The other piece I like also is the perlee pave in RG… it just looks so much better I mean the diamond contrast in RG really sparkles more than YG or WG! Another piece on my list
> I have the perlee clover in both RG and YG and always get drawn RG
> I didn’t have a hard time deciding on Cartier ballon Bleu RG, it was yes right away!
> Thank you again


Love love the watch.  I definitely now think earrings should be in RG as it goes with necklace and they are so close together.


----------



## glamourbag

DS2006 said:


> It’s so funny the things we both like! I also have the Wolf Caroline in medium black for white gold and platinum jewelry not including VCA! Thus far I am keeping VCA in original boxes in a soft-sided zipper case, but if I get a few more pieces, I thought I’d get the pink one for my VCA!
> 
> @glamourbag Another place to look is Overstock.com. I watched the Wolf site and Amazon for sale prices at first, but one day during a search I found that Overstock was having a good sale on them. My box came packaged directly from Wolf!


Oh perfect! Yes I’m definitely for sure going to get one of their units as they seem perfect! I had a couple minutes to look today on their site but so many options… !!! Thank you for the tip! I will check Overstock. I checked Amazon but bc I’m in Canada, Amazon.ca has less of a selection than .com but I’ll do a Google search and see what I come up with (perhaps there is a site somewhere which has a discount on one of the ones I like). I love and appreciate how everyone is so helpful!!!!


----------



## 880

Idiotic OT questions:  how do you guys store all of these boxes. In the past, I threw them in recycling (I didn’t know watch boxes are essential to value) but it doesn’t matter since we don’t plan on selling them.

do the wolf jewelry boxes (DH ordered Wolf watch boxes first) go into a locked drawer in your closet? safe?  I’m hopefully starting a year long gut renovation of a larger second apt soon, but I have really  limited space right now. The stone counter by my bedroom window is getting crowded lol. When you travel, do you shove big pieces in the safety deposit box? 

also, do you guys have any tips for a newbie looking into vintage VCA? I see items like this on line, and I think, are the popular lines like Alhambra the only ones that are replicated? If you like old things, is there a recommended list of dealers on the VCA or jewelry thread. (I did go into Fred Leighton and they were nice; I have seen the heritage counter at VCA flagship; and, I love going to Briony Raymond’s atelier).  I’ll probably spend the rest of this year just looking and trying to educate myself which will be lots of fun since DH loves to look at stuff like this too. DH said, what if we go to London and see stuff (another TPFer here is a client of a dealer who specializes in Suzanne Belperron. somehow I find the thought of buying jewelry abroad is a bit scary, customs, insurance, shipping, paperwork,  etc. Etc. 









						Van Cleef & Arpels White Gold and Diamond Brooch
					

Authentic floral Van Cleef & Arpels brooch crafted in 18 karat white gold and set with an estimated 15 carats of high-quality (E-F, VS) round brilliant cut diamonds. Signed Van Cleef & Arpels, 750, with serial number and French hallmarks. The brooch is presented with the original pouch, no box...




					shop.circajewels.com


----------



## eternallove4bag

880 said:


> Idiotic OT questions:  how do you guys store all of these boxes. In the past, I threw them in recycling (I didn’t know watch boxes are essential to value) but it doesn’t matter since we don’t plan on selling them.
> 
> do the wolf jewelry boxes (DH ordered Wolf watch boxes first) go into a locked drawer in your closet? safe?  I’m hopefully starting a year long gut renovation of a larger second apt soon, but I have really  limited space right now. The stone counter by my bedroom window is getting crowded lol. When you travel, do you shove big pieces in the safety deposit box?
> 
> also, do you guys have any tips for a newbie looking into vintage VCA? I see items like this on line, and I think, are the popular lines like Alhambra the only ones that are replicated? If you like old things, is there a recommended list of dealers on the VCA or jewelry thread. (I did go into Fred Leighton and they were nice; I have seen the heritage counter at VCA flagship; and, I love going to Briony Raymond’s atelier).  I’ll probably spend the rest of this year just looking and trying to educate myself which will be lots of fun since DH loves to look at stuff like this too. DH said, what if we go to London and see stuff (another TPFer here is a client of a dealer who specializes in Suzanne Belperron. somehow I find the thought of buying jewelry abroad is a bit scary, customs, insurance, shipping, paperwork,  etc. Etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Van Cleef & Arpels White Gold and Diamond Brooch
> 
> 
> Authentic floral Van Cleef & Arpels brooch crafted in 18 karat white gold and set with an estimated 15 carats of high-quality (E-F, VS) round brilliant cut diamonds. Signed Van Cleef & Arpels, 750, with serial number and French hallmarks. The brooch is presented with the original pouch, no box...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.circajewels.com


Ooh renos sound lovely! Last year, we finished our last round of home renos and even though it can get to be stressful, you end up with a home that’s designed 100% around your needs and taste! And of course, part of the Renos for us too was to create more closet and storage space. I am OCD when it comes to organization so  it gave me an added opportunity to reorganize everything including my jewelry space.

Regarding what I do with all the store jewelry boxes, I put them inside my bigger Hermès bag boxes. I don’t need them on a daily basis so they are all neatly organized and put in my closet. Till now, I have been using the container store jewelry boxes to store the actual jewelry and those are inside what I call my ‘H’ closet. Attaching a pic to show how these boxes look like. I have stackable boxes so it’s easier to store them stacked on top of each other so they take less space. Most of my jewelry pieces to TBH are kept in the bank safe deposit box and hence get little usage. But, I am scared to keep a lot of bling at home so this works. I only keep the pieces that I wear on a daily basis at home and when I am traveling, I take them out of the jewelry boxes, put them into pouches (that I received from the jewelry store) and store them in a safety deposit box. It’s worked for me till now.


----------



## 880

eternallove4bag said:


> Attaching a pic to show how these boxes look like. I have stackable boxes so it’s easier to store them stacked on top of each other so they take less space. Most of my jewelry pieces to TBH are kept in the bank safe deposit box and hence get little usage. But, I am scared to keep a lot of bling at home so this works. I only keep the pieces that I wear on a daily basis at home and when I am traveling, I take them out of the jewelry boxes, put them into pouches (that I received from the jewelry store) and store them in a safety deposit box. It’s worked for me till now



this is so helpful, thank you for posting the pic and the suggestions on how to use the pouches! You are really organized!


----------



## eternallove4bag

880 said:


> this is so helpful, thank you for posting the pic and the suggestions on how to use the pouches! You are really organized!


Thank you .. I love being able to see everything I own and it’s easier to use things that are in sight. When I go to work, I take no more than 5 minutes to get ready every morning and it would drive me nuts if I had to go hunting on what clothes and  accessories to wear each day!


----------



## Notorious Pink

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> oh those hoops are lovely, but i meant like a smaller version


In person, these are pretty small.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Chanelandco said:


> Hi!
> I am new to this subforum and need some help to decide on my first VCA piece.
> I tried some bracelets but will probably get some earings to pair with! So I am trying to find the best option.
> I know it is a matter of taste but would love to get your comments as you are knowledgeable. Thanks a lot!
> 
> View attachment 5134674
> 
> 
> View attachment 5134675
> 
> 
> View attachment 5134676


All of them look fabulous on you, but I love the pop of the WMOP or the elegance of the Guilloche in the YG stack, The only thing is that you have to be careful with the Guilloche bracelet, if it gets dinged up that can't be repaired.


----------



## Notorious Pink

innerpeace85 said:


> I know what you mean by onyx being "angry". I have had my 5 motif onyx YG bracelet for 4 years now . I like atleast 2 pieces in the same stone to form a set and I have been trying to find something to go with the bracelet for a long time. I have tried vintage and magic earrings onyx, 10 motif and magic necklace onyx. It all ends up looking edgier than I am comfortable with and sometimes harsh as well. Maybe its time for me to give up on onyx and mix it with other pieces in my collection or even consider selling the 5 motif onyx.



I think edgy is a gentler way to put it. Most people look fabulous in WMOP, and Onyx may be too stark. For me, I am the opposite, my style can handle a bit of edgy (and WMOP disappears on me) - this is an issue I've been thinking about a lot lately as I was considering getting a second piercing in my ears for sweet Alhambra and my SA and husband both said absolutely not - I can be edgy, but the pink hair plus multiple piercings will be too OTT for me, especially as I dress much more romantic than edgy, and the bits of edgy jewelry can tone down the saccharine of pink hair + girly outfit (wish my avatar pic was clearer, but my earrings are blackened gold with diamonds, sapphire and turquoise agate). But for a lot of people, onyx may be too harsh.


----------



## Chanelandco

T


Notorious Pink said:


> All of them look fabulous on you, but I love the pop of the WMOP or the elegance of the Guilloche in the YG stack, The only thing is that you have to be careful with the Guilloche bracelet, if it gets dinged up that can't be repaired.


thank you for taking the time to reply .


----------



## myumew

Does anyone have a Perlee 1 row diamonds bracelet WITH a Cartier small pave love bracelet? I’ve searched far and wide for a photo of this combo but couldn’t find any, and I’m not sure if it’d work. I currently have the pave love and I feel like the Perlee would be a great addition. Unfortunately I can’t get into a boutique to try it on any time soon


----------



## A bottle of Red

BigAkoya said:


> Hi! I like the MOP and the oynx, but not the guilloche.
> For me, I would get the MOP.  The MOP pops against your skin, and it would look great with earrings or a necklace if you decide to get another piece in the future.  But more importantly, I think the MOP softens the look of your stack.
> 
> Your stack is very architectural, and the lines are stiff and hard edged (eg. Love, JUC).
> I think the MOP adds a nice elegant touch to your stack and the MOP softens it a bit, giving it a nice feminine touch.
> 
> I think oynx is very pretty, but when I look at your stack with all that YG metal, I feel oynx makes it looks harsh and "angry".  If you want a harsh look, this is it, and I would get the oynx.  If you want to soften it up a bit, I would get MOP.
> 
> Finally, I do not like guilloche with the stack at all.  All I see is a bunch of metal bracelets, so the eye is bored.  The eye does not bother to "pause" and check out the wrist and look at each piece individually.  It's just a bunch of gold metal.  I hope that made sense.
> 
> This is just my opinion of course to share my thoughts with you.  I know everyone is different.  It's more about the "look" you want to create as everyone has a look.  All these pieces are classics, and all VCA is lovely.
> 
> I vote MOP!  I hope this helps in your decision.  Congrats on your soon to be first VCA!



The yg with white mop looks gorgeous on you!
Interesting about onyx being harsh.
I have an onyx  piece and the contrast w my ultra pale skin just pops. Not harsh at all. (Maybe bec my hair is dark?)
I love the malachite pieces,   but it looks terrible on me. 
And wmop just faded away.
So i guess it really depends on skin & hair colors & undertones.


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> I think edgy is a gentler way to put it. Most people look fabulous in WMOP, and Onyx may be too stark. For me, I am the opposite, my style can handle a bit of edgy (and WMOP disappears on me) - this is an issue I've been thinking about a lot lately as I was considering getting a second piercing in my ears for sweet Alhambra and my SA and husband both said absolutely not - I can be edgy, but the pink hair plus multiple piercings will be too OTT for me, especially as I dress much more romantic than edgy, and the bits of edgy jewelry can tone down the saccharine of pink hair + girly outfit (wish my avatar pic was clearer, but my earrings are blackened gold with diamonds, sapphire and turquoise agate). But for a lot of people, onyx may be too harsh.


I would skip the second piercing personally.  I have two holes, and I never use my second hole anymore.
I used to dress really harsh, angry, or... "edgey" as this word tends to make it sound cool.

Edgey is not cool to me, not anymore. Everyone’s taste changes over time.
My look is now feminine elegant, at work, very tailored but feminine suits (think tweed/textured fitted jacket with matching slim skirt, shoes.. some Chanel pump, not spiked Loubs).  Outside of work hours, it's white skinny jean Bermuda shorts!
But once upon a time, my look, which I loved at the time, was edgey, harsh, angry... all black, all the time, leather pants, Alaia bandage dresses.  I do color my hair, and that's my pop (it's currently tinted purple now for summer).

From what I have seen in your posts, my vision of you is girly girl, bias cut dresses, flowy tops, not tailored nor structured.  I think multiple piercings take away from that look.  I think your focused big bling pieces look great with the girly girl look and give it presence (assuming my girly girl vision of you is correct... who knows, you could be the leather pants lover!).

I wish my second ear piercing would close up, but it has not.  I was always told, "wear earrings every day because if not, your hole will close up."  For me, it's a myth!
I'm still waiting for that to happen!  Not true!   

So... I vote no, don't get a second piercing.  You will now feel the need to fill that hole up with tiny pieces.
No tiny stuff for you... stay true to your big bling loving self!


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> I would skip the second piercing personally.  I have two holes, and I never use my second hole anymore.
> I used to dress really harsh, angry, or... "edgey" as this word tends to make it sound cool.
> 
> Edgey is not cool to me, not anymore. Everyone’s taste changes over time.
> My look is now feminine elegant, at work, very tailored but feminine suits (think tweed/textured fitted jacket with matching slim skirt, shoes.. some Chanel pump, not spiked Loubs).  Outside of work hours, it's white skinny jean Bermuda shorts!
> But once upon a time, my look, which I loved at the time, was edgey, harsh, angry... all black, all the time, leather pants, Alaia bandage dresses.  I do color my hair, and that's my pop (it's currently tinted purple now for summer).
> 
> From what I have seen in your posts, my vision of you is girly girl, bias cut dresses, flowy tops, not tailored nor structured.  I think multiple piercings take away from that look.  I think your focused big bling pieces look great with the girly girl look and give it presence (assuming my girly girl vision of you is correct... who knows, you could be the leather pants lover!).
> 
> I wish my second ear piercing would close up, but it has not.  I was always told, "wear earrings every day because if not, your hole will close up."  For me, it's a myth!
> I'm still waiting for that to happen!  Not true!
> 
> So... I vote no, don't get a second piercing.  You will now feel the need to fill that hole up with tiny pieces.
> No tiny stuff for you... stay true to your big bling loving self!



LOL! Yeah, I'm not getting the second piercing. Everyone says the hole doesn't close, so it's not just you.

You've got a good idea of my style, but I do actually mix it up. I do tend to dress very girly-girl (a lot of Zimmermann) but sometimes give an edge to it - not angry, not all black, but, like, cowboy boots with the dress. Most of the time it's a dress, but that dress could also be a caftan look. I do prefer a little bit tailored or I look overwhelmed, so there is usually a waist or belt, or the dress is cut very slim, or I wear a jacket over it. For me it's all about the proportions. I wear black leather leggings in the winter (usually with either a silk top and my favorite knit cashmere hoodie with fur trim, or a cashmere sweater) or tan suede pants...I do a lot of what looks like it came from Gorsuch in the winter. Or a dress with something warm over it. And more boots.

But yeah, no second piercing for me.

And now I want to see your purple hair!!!!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Notorious Pink said:


> I think edgy is a gentler way to put it. Most people look fabulous in WMOP, and Onyx may be too stark. For me, I am the opposite, my style can handle a bit of edgy (and WMOP disappears on me) - this is an issue I've been thinking about a lot lately as I was considering getting a second piercing in my ears for sweet Alhambra and my SA and husband both said absolutely not - I can be edgy, but the pink hair plus multiple piercings will be too OTT for me, especially as I dress much more romantic than edgy, and the bits of edgy jewelry can tone down the saccharine of pink hair + girly outfit (wish my avatar pic was clearer, but my earrings are blackened gold with diamonds, sapphire and turquoise agate). But for a lot of people, onyx may be too harsh.


I love oxidized white metals with diamonds and blue stones, such a vintage, so kinda edgy because its dark, but not really cause its vintage.  Can you show us your earrings?  I have some Sleeping Beauty turquoise that I am trying to design a few pieces, but haven't come across the right balance of a delicate statement piece that utilizes big bright stones.  I know for sure I want to use oxidized platinum.


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> I love oxidized white metals with diamonds and blue stones, such a vintage, so kinda edgy because its dark, but not really cause its vintage.  Can you show us your earrings?  I have some Sleeping Beauty turquoise that I am trying to design a few pieces, but haven't come across the right balance of a delicate statement piece that utilizes big bright stones.  I know for sure I want to use oxidized platinum.


I love Sleeping Beauty.  I am sure your stones are gorgeous. I'd love to see them.  Have you thought of a classic big fat ring like the Tiffany Elsa Peretti cabachon ring?  That ring used to come in turquoise, but it is now discontinued which I am sure is due to the turquoise mine issue.

Of all my bling, this turquoise ring is among my most prized and beloved.  I was in love with this ring when I saw it in a Tiffany ad, but it had just been discontinued.  Long story short, five years later, an SA found one for me at Tiffany UK and had it shipped to the NYC boutique.  Amazing.

The design is simple and clean, yet it packs punch.  It would look great with your some of your Alhambra pieces.  I like WG, black (your oynx!), and turquoise together… they just kind of pop.

Below is a photo of my big gum drop ring! If you like this style, I am sure a jeweler can create something similar.  I also have the black jade one too, the large size.  Here is a link so you can see the side of this ring and the curve of the lines in more detail.   I love it.. it's clean, bold, yet the curved lines and asymetrical design makes it soft and flowy.  Hope this helps.
Elsa Peretti® Cabochon ring in sterling silver with black jade, 19 mm wide. | Tiffany & Co.


----------



## BigAkoya

@EpiFanatic
The Tiffany link I posted above did not show the ring at many angles, sorry about that.  Here is a photo of the ad that got me obsessed with this ring.  Look at the lines... clean, bold, harsh, yet soft and flowing.


----------



## LuckyMe14

Hi everyone! I just purchased and received my first VCA earrings, the small Frivole and I love them!! However I have a question about the clip. The clip of 1 of the two earrings doesn't close fully if you push it back and I have to force it to close completely. Is this normal, has anyone experienced this? Another thing I found when searching on this forum was loosening the clip a bit if the earrings hurt. Don't know how soon you would feel if this is necessary? I need to adjust to these earrings anyways, since I normally wear small studs or hoops. I am new to VCA earrings, so hope you can give some info from experience. I do not have a store in my country and due to the travel restrictions, I cannot drive to Paris. I would love to have some information before calling customer service to request adjustments. Thank you in advance for anyone who can help me


----------



## DS2006

880 said:


> Idiotic OT questions:  how do you guys store all of these boxes. In the past, I threw them in recycling (I didn’t know watch boxes are essential to value) but it doesn’t matter since we don’t plan on selling them.
> 
> do the wolf jewelry boxes (DH ordered Wolf watch boxes first) go into a locked drawer in your closet? safe?  I’m hopefully starting a year long gut renovation of a larger second apt soon, but I have really  limited space right now. The stone counter by my bedroom window is getting crowded lol. When you travel, do you shove big pieces in the safety deposit box?
> 
> also, do you guys have any tips for a newbie looking into vintage VCA? I see items like this on line, and I think, are the popular lines like Alhambra the only ones that are replicated? If you like old things, is there a recommended list of dealers on the VCA or jewelry thread. (I did go into Fred Leighton and they were nice; I have seen the heritage counter at VCA flagship; and, I love going to Briony Raymond’s atelier).  I’ll probably spend the rest of this year just looking and trying to educate myself which will be lots of fun since DH loves to look at stuff like this too. DH said, what if we go to London and see stuff (another TPFer here is a client of a dealer who specializes in Suzanne Belperron. somehow I find the thought of buying jewelry abroad is a bit scary, customs, insurance, shipping, paperwork,  etc.



I haven’t solved the dilemma of safely storing jewelry. I have looked at safes, but in a way, a safe is an indicator that “the valuables are here”!  Maybe a safe in a locked closet would be a time consuming effort for a thief and might work. But not having that, most of my jewelry is not in my bathroom or master closet that are connected. I do keep an old jewelry box in there with some things that are not of great value. I store my fine jewelry in 3 different containers and hide them in unlikely places in the house when I travel. If something is in a jewelry box, it goes inside something else when I travel like a cooler or other non-descript box or container.

As far as vintage VCA goes, only buy a piece if you absolutely love it rather than just buying for the brand appeal. The older pieces are less likely to be replicated than Alhambra or other popular current pieces. I’d be hesitant to buy Alhambra second hand unless it’s from a well known vendor with proven authenticity such as receipt and COA. These can pop up anywhere, so I doubt there’s a specific list of vendors that sell vintage VCA. Any used fine jewelry seller can get them occasionally. Briony is a good source since she often has clients she personally knows who ask her to sell pieces.


----------



## BigAkoya

LuckyMe14 said:


> Hi everyone! I just purchased and received my first VCA earrings, the small Frivole and I love them!! However I have a question about the clip. The clip of 1 of the two earrings doesn't close fully if you push it back and I have to force it to close completely. Is this normal, has anyone experienced this? Another thing I found when searching on this forum was loosening the clip a bit if the earrings hurt. Don't know how soon you would feel if this is necessary? I need to adjust to these earrings anyways, since I normally wear small studs or hoops. I am new to VCA earrings, so hope you can give some info from experience. I do not have a store in my country and due to the travel restrictions, I cannot drive to Paris. I would love to have some information before calling customer service to request adjustments. Thank you in advance for anyone who can help me


Hi!  Congratulations on your earrings!  I love Frivole, and I know you will love yours too.
I also have these earrings, and the clips should "snap" in place.  You should not have to push them close.

On the tightness, let me share my experience with this so you have the bigger view...
First, VCA can loosen them for you, so no need to worry.
For me, the Frivole clips were tight but the posts were also a bit thick.  I had my SA replace the posts with thinner ones and also loosen the clip.  They fit perfect now, snug, but still loose that they are comfortable all day.

I have the same issue with Alhambra earrings.  I had been wearing Alhambra during the business day, and they were fine.  One time I was travelling, I was also wearing Alhambra, my flight got delayed, twice, so I ended up wearing them from 7am in the morning to about nearly midnight.  It was a long day.  When I took them off, wow... my ears really hurt.  I then realized these earrings are not fine.

When I purchased the Frivole earrings, they actually felt tighter than my Alhambra.  I could actually "feel" the earrings on me, vs when I wear other earrings, I really do not feel them.

I contacted my SA, and he said that is a common problem.  He said it sounds like I need to get thinner posts and also loosen them up a bit.  He then sent me a pre-paid label to mail them to him (I do not live near a VCA), and off they went.  It took about two weeks, and they now feel great.

I think for you, put them on and wear them all day.  See how they feel on your ears. If you "feel" them, they may be too tight.  If you ear piercing is a bit sore, then the posts may be too thick.

One last thought... VCA also has longer posts if needed.  I asked my husband if the posts wear sticking out back or if my ear lobes were fat and the posts were too short.  My husband said the length is not my issue. He took a picture of the post on my ear, and yes, the length of my posts were fine.

I asked my SA about the post length, and he said you should definitely see the post, but if you get them too long, they may press against the side of your neck and that's not good.  After seeing that my post stuck out the back, I did not need longer posts.

To summarize...
These are the three things you should look for and then talk to customer service about adjusting:
- Check the tightness of the clip: Is it squishing your ear too much that you feel it?  Get the clip loosened.
- Check the post thickness against your ear piercing: Is your ear piercing sensitive/sore/bleeding after wearing?  Get thinner posts.
- Check the length of the post: Is the post sticking out the back of the clips? If yes, perfect.  If no, you need longer posts.
EDITED TO ADD ONE MORE:  - Tell customer service one of your clips does not snap close.  Tell them which one, the right ear or the left ear.  In case you not know, the ear clips are polarized, there is a right clip and a left clip.  There is a little bump out on each.  The bump should point away from your face. 

I hope this helps.  That's my experience, but I am definitely not the "ear guru" so others may have more insight.  Congratulations again!  I am so excited for you.  You will love them!


----------



## DS2006

Regarding onyx, I do not see onyx Alhambra as harsh or edgy, personally. Edgy is a style, and black can be used in classic, edgy, antique or other styles.

I absolutely love the Art Deco period when onyx and diamonds were set in platinum. It might have been edgy at the time, but the appeal of it is still apparent today! Thats one of the reasons I was attracted to VCA onyx in white gold. I think my onyx pave bracelet and Magic pendant worn with pave Alhambra earrings is a classic feminine look.  I can’t wear onyx earrings because they’d be lost in my dark hair. So that’s why I have the wg pave earrings to wear with it.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Has anyone seen a good amount of blue agate and can comment on this piece that I am considering?

Awhile back, DH bought me the 10-motif BA but in the lighter shade because he liked the color and the evenness of the piece. Now I am considering adding a 20 motifs but I would prefer a darker shade, close to lapis as possible. Is this a good candidate? From the pictures, I can tell that is much darker than my current 10, but is it one of the darker/darkest shades that some have seen?

Thanks all for the possible inputs


----------



## LuckyMe14

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  Congratulations on your earrings!  I love Frivole, and I know you will love yours too.
> I also have these earrings, and the clips should "snap" in place.  You should not have to push them close.
> 
> On the tightness, let me share my experience with this so you have the bigger view...
> First, VCA can loosen them for you, so no need to worry.
> For me, the Frivole clips were tight but the posts were also a bit thick.  I had my SA replace the posts with thinner ones and also loosen the clip.  They fit perfect now, snug, but still loose that they are comfortable all day.
> 
> I have the same issue with Alhambra earrings.  I had been wearing Alhambra during the business day, and they were fine.  One time I was travelling, I was also wearing Alhambra, my flight got delayed, twice, so I ended up wearing them from 7am in the morning to about nearly midnight.  It was a long day.  When I took them off, wow... my ears really hurt.  I then realized these earrings are not fine.
> 
> When I purchased the Frivole earrings, they actually felt tighter than my Alhambra.  I could actually "feel" the earrings on me, vs when I wear other earrings, I really do not feel them.
> 
> I contacted my SA, and he said that is a common problem.  He said it sounds like I need to get thinner posts and also loosen them up a bit.  He then sent me a pre-paid label to mail them to him (I do not live near a VCA), and off they went.  It took about two weeks, and they now feel great.
> 
> I think for you, put them on and wear them all day.  See how they feel on your ears. If you "feel" them, they may be too tight.  If you ear piercing is a bit sore, then the posts may be too thick.
> 
> One last thought... VCA also has longer posts.  I asked my husband if the posts wear sticking out back or if my ear lobes were fat and the posts were too short.  My husband said the length is not my issue. He took a picture of the post on my ear, and yes, the length of my posts were fine.
> 
> I asked my SA about the post length, and he said you should definitely see the post, but if you get them too long, they may press against the side of your neck and that's not good.  After seeing that my post stuck out the back, I did not need longer posts.
> 
> To summarize...
> These are the three things you should look for and then talk to customer service about adjusting:
> - Check the tightness of the clip: Is it squishing your ear too much that you feel it?  Get it loosened.
> - Check the post thickness against your ear piercing: Is your ear piercing sensitive/sore/bleeding after wearing?  Get thinner posts
> - Check the length of the post: Is the post sticking out the back of the clips? If yes, perfect.  If no, you need longer posts.
> 
> I hope this helps.  That's my experience, but I am definitely not the "ear guru" so others may have more insight.  Congratulations again!  I am so excited for you.  You will love them!


Thank you so much BigAkoya! I truly appreciate all the effort you put in to give me this amazing advise . This absolutely answered all of my questions. Yes, so my left one does not 'snap' into place fully, so that needs to be done for sure. I will wear them for a full day as well to see about the other points. I don't think the length of the post is an issue, but probably the tightness of the clip. This is so helpful to know, I cannot thank you enough! 

I am absolutely in love with the earrings and I cannot stop staring at them!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Regarding onyx, I do not see onyx Alhambra as harsh or edgy, personally. Edgy is a style, and black can be used in classic, edgy, antique or other styles.
> 
> I absolutely love the Art Deco period when onyx and diamonds were set in platinum. It might have been edgy at the time, but the appeal of it is still apparent today! Thats one of the reasons I was attracted to VCA onyx in white gold. I think my onyx pave bracelet and Magic pendant worn with pave Alhambra earrings is a classic feminine look.  I can’t wear onyx earrings because they’d be lost in my dark hair. So that’s why I have the wg pave earrings to wear with it.


Of all the VA oynx pieces, I love your bracelet the most!  It's absolutely gorgeous! We need to see it again!  Mod shot with the necklace if you're not shy please.  But I understand if you don't want to... the "steal your photo and post it on Instagram" thing.


----------



## BigAkoya

LuckyMe14 said:


> Thank you so much BigAkoya! I truly appreciate all the effort you put in to give me this amazing advise . This absolutely answered all of my questions. Yes, so my left one does not 'snap' into place fully, so that needs to be done for sure. I will wear them for a full day as well to see about the other points. I don't think the length of the post is an issue, but probably the tightness of the clip. This is so helpful to know, I cannot thank you enough!
> 
> I am absolutely in love with the earrings and I cannot stop staring at them!


Please post a mod shot when you're ready and if you're not shy! 
I know you like to stare your earrings, but we do to!
We are friendly bunch of stare-ers and would like to drool with you!


----------



## LuckyMe14

BigAkoya said:


> Please post a mod shot when you're ready and if you're not shy!
> I know you like to stare your earrings, but we do to!
> We are friendly bunch of stare-ers and would like to drool with you!


Haha! You are so sweet and funny. Yes I will do that!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Does it make any difference if I send my items for repair to the 5th Avenue boutique or the Hudson Yards one?


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> Of all the VA oynx pieces, I love your bracelet the most!  It's absolutely gorgeous! We need to see it again!  Mod shot with the necklace if you're not shy please.  But I understand if you don't want to... the "steal your photo and post it on Instagram" thing.


Oh, thank you! I really love that bracelet, too!  I do understand what people are saying about onyx next to the face. The pave onyx bracelet really solves that issue since pave earrings can match!

I am on a little trip to the mountains at the moment and didn’t bring those pieces with me.  I don’t mind posting pictures here as I love seeing the pictures others post! But I find it hard to take good pictures when I have them on! I’ll try to remember to try next week, though!


----------



## EpiFanatic

DS2006 said:


> Regarding onyx, I do not see onyx Alhambra as harsh or edgy, personally. Edgy is a style, and black can be used in classic, edgy, antique or other styles.
> 
> I absolutely love the Art Deco period when onyx and diamonds were set in platinum. It might have been edgy at the time, but the appeal of it is still apparent today! Thats one of the reasons I was attracted to VCA onyx in white gold. I think my onyx pave bracelet and Magic pendant worn with pave Alhambra earrings is a classic feminine look.  I can’t wear onyx earrings because they’d be lost in my dark hair. So that’s why I have the wg pave earrings to wear with it.


Art deco onyx and diamonds are sooooo my weakness.   Yes, I totally agree. The combo was probably edgy back in the 1920s but they're classic now. In fact, I saw a pair of earrings today that are screaming my name, but I just made a new resolution...less than 24 hours ago, and I'm already weakening.


----------



## 880

DS2006 said:


> I haven’t solved the dilemma of safely storing jewelry. I have looked at safes, but in a way, a safe is an indicator that “the valuables are here”!  Maybe a safe in a locked closet would be a time consuming effort for a thief and might work. But not having that, most of my jewelry is not in my bathroom or master closet that are connected. I do keep an old jewelry box in there with some things that are not of great value. I store my fine jewelry in 3 different containers and hide them in unlikely places in the house when I travel. If something is in a jewelry box, it goes inside something else when I travel like a cooler or other non-descript box or container.
> 
> As far as vintage VCA goes, only buy a piece if you absolutely love it rather than just buying for the brand appeal. The older pieces are less likely to be replicated than Alhambra or other popular current pieces. I’d be hesitant to buy Alhambra second hand unless it’s from a well known vendor with proven authenticity such as receipt and COA. These can pop up anywhere, so I doubt there’s a specific list of vendors that sell vintage VCA. Any used fine jewelry seller can get them occasionally. Briony is a good source since she often has clients she personally knows who ask her to sell pieces.


Thank you for all of this detailed advice re the storage and where to purchase heritage  VCA! I really appreciate it! I did already decide that I will only buy popular VCA (Alhambra et al from VCA or Briony, for discontinued stones). i’ d like ro learn about vintage VCA pieces, and I’m thinking to start with Briony Raymond, Fred Leighton and possibly the jewlery counter on the 7th floor of bergdorfs. However, I have a feeling that I will be distracted by non VCA continually lol. thank you again!

@A bottle of Red, I get them too, and I try to ignore them bc I have no idea which dealer is on the other end. . .perhaps someone will chime in on 1st dibs. . . @DS2006, thank you for your point below re trying to figure out 1st Dibs.


----------



## A bottle of Red

880 said:


> Thank you for all of this detailed advice re the storage and where to purchase heritage  VCA! I really appreciate it! I did already decide that I will only buy popular VCA (Alhambra et al from VCA or Briony, for discontinued stones). i’ d like ro learn about vintage VCA pieces, and I’m thinking to start with Briony Raymond, Fred Leighton and possibly the jewlery counter on the 7th floor of bergdorfs. However, I have a feeling that I will be distracted by non VCA continually lol. thank you again!


I often get ads for vca on 1st dibs but i have zero idea how to know if they're authentic & well priced .


----------



## DS2006

A bottle of Red said:


> I often get ads for vca on 1st dibs but i have zero idea how to know if they're authentic & well priced .



The most important thing is to figure out who the seller is. Often they have other items listed for sale on 1st Dibs, and you can figure out who it is from hints they may give (such as they may list something they have designed) plus you can usually see the city where they are located. Some vendors have listings of the same items on eBay. 

The reason this is important is because that site charges the jewelers 25% commission. So you can often get a better price if you go directly to the seller of the item.


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I do not mind at all and am always happy to help here on this forum if I can.
> I place my pieces loose in the jewelry box.  I do not put them in a bag.  And yes, Wolf is not coated (like those bags or cloths that have chemicals in them) and will not hurt stones.  I have gemstone jewelry with sapphires, emeralds, rubies, etc.  I also have lots of pearls and no issues at all, even with my pearls which are the most sensitive.  I do keep my silver separate.
> 
> Oh, and for what it's worth. I used to stick my earrings vertical in the ring slots.  Over time, I realized the earring posts would poke little holes in the fabric and make it look ugly (e.g. think diamond earring stud posts sticking into the fabric).  I purchased a new jewelry box and no longer do that.  Ring slots are now only for rings, and I put my earrings in the little cubby holes.  So... FYI... don't poke holes in the fabric with those earring posts (if that matters to you).
> 
> Also, if you are considering Wolf, check amazon for prices or wait until a sale if you're not in a hurry.  Wolf has sales every now and then, not often (Mother's Day, Father's Day).  For sure, around Christmas or after, they will have a sale.  I will say though, if you like the pink, that color is often sold out, so check amazon too.
> 
> Here are some old photos I previously posted so you can see how I store sets. You can see the earrings sit in a cubby hole, not straight up in a ring holder slot (I hope that makes sense).
> The jewelry box in the photo is the Pink Large Caroline.. the Lotus and Frivole pieces are on the right side of the jewelry box and the Alhambra pieces are on the left.  You can compare that to the layout on the website.  Lots of storage, and you can pull out each tray.
> I hope this helps.
> 
> P.S.  The Lotus ring looks lonely now.  When my Lotus earrings arrive, I will put those little guys in the same cubby hole as the ring, so they’ll be buddies.  There is lots of room and more importantly, the cubby holes are a good size.  Some of the smaller boxes have cubby holes that are worthless, so take a look at your pieces to assess what you need.
> View attachment 5136366
> View attachment 5136367



I especially love this close-up of your white gold MOP set!  It's my first choice amongst all the Alhambra pieces. I love its snowy, icy appearance, so elegant! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> I especially love this close-up of your white gold MOP set!  It's my first choice amongst all the Alhambra pieces. I love its snowy, icy appearance, so elegant! Thanks for sharing.


Thank you, and wow... I love love love your description!   
I'm a "choose your words wisely" person because many words can be used to say the same thing, but they can convey different messages (depending on the message one wants to convey).

I believe this is the first time I have heard WG MOP referred to as "snowy, icy".  This is the best description ever, and it describe WG MOP perfectly.  Thanks for adding to my vocabulary!    

And by the way, if you're a WG person, WG MOP would be a perfect stone.  It goes with everything, zero effort.


----------



## LuckyMe14

BigAkoya said:


> Please post a mod shot when you're ready and if you're not shy!
> I know you like to stare your earrings, but we do to!
> We are friendly bunch of stare-ers and would like to drool with you!






Not the best pics and please excuse the fingerprints on them haha. So hard to photograph… 

My new frivole small earrings


----------



## BigAkoya

LuckyMe14 said:


> View attachment 5139557
> View attachment 5139558
> 
> Not the best pics and please excuse the fingerprints on them haha. So hard to photograph…
> 
> My new frivole small earrings


Those are gorgeous on you!  And they look perfect for your ears!  I have small earlobes and my ear piercing is low. I always admire when a person has earrings that fit perfectly.  That's you!  The earrings sit exactly where I would want them to on the ear, perfectly centered, a flower petal extends slightly below the lobe, but not too much. 

Your ears were made for them!  They look amazing on you!   Congratulations again!


----------



## LuckyMe14

BigAkoya said:


> Those are gorgeous on you!  And they look perfect for your ears!  I have small earlobes and my ear piercing is low. I always admire when a person has earrings that fit perfectly.  That's you!  The earrings sit exactly where I would want them to on the ear, perfectly centered, a flower petal extends slightly below the lobe, but not too much.
> 
> Your ears were made for them!  They look amazing on you!   Congratulations again!


That is so kind of you and thanks for all the compliments! It was a bit of a guess since I never tried earrings on before from VCA, but I absolutely love the placement. Was a bit afraid of the clip showing, but it all worked out very well! Do not want to send them away for the clip fix, but I have to haha. So happy with this size! Was debating between the mini and small and I am happy I picked this one. Thanks again for all the help! x


----------



## Lien

LuckyMe14 said:


> View attachment 5139557
> View attachment 5139558
> 
> Not the best pics and please excuse the fingerprints on them haha. So hard to photograph…
> 
> My new frivole small earrings



Lovely earrings.  That gorgeous voluminous lustrous hair though!! Wow!!


----------



## Happyish

Belle-brune said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> just received my RG Frivole pave pendant ❤ , my sister got the pink sapphire one! The Frivole Pave earrings were always on my list.
> Do I really need to match the pendant? I’m used to wearing diamond studs in white gold and really need help deciding if I should do earrings in RG and be matchy matchy or go for WG?
> 
> My style is very casual, I wear VA RG sweet motif necklace doubled everyday with my new Frivole pave pendant. I wear VA YG five motif and alternate with onyx or MOP. I also have Cartier love bracelets in YG and RG. I don’t wear my Cartier much anymore as I don’t like the hassle of removing!
> 
> my question is: if you don’t care about being matchy matchy which metal would you go for? WG or RG ? and based on my daily wear of RG pieces, is it too much of a clash?
> TIA and thank you for letting me share


I like the RG pave on you. First, it has more of a casual vibe than the WG. Second, I like it with your skin tone, it complements without being flashy. Third, I think the WG pave frivole earrings would clash--diamond studs set in WG or platinum will always be more understated than a three-dimensional flower. Finally, I think the WG are more formal, and (I may be projecting here) you might not wear them as much as the RG. Just my two-cents.


----------



## LuckyMe14

Lien said:


> Lovely earrings.  That gorgeous voluminous lustrous hair though!! Wow!!


thanks so much!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Hi! I like the MOP and the oynx, but not the guilloche.
> For me, I would get the MOP.  The MOP pops against your skin, and it would look great with earrings or a necklace if you decide to get another piece in the future.  But more importantly, I think the MOP softens the look of your stack.
> 
> Your stack is very architectural, and the lines are stiff and hard edged (eg. Love, JUC).
> I think the MOP adds a nice elegant touch to your stack and the MOP softens it a bit, giving it a nice feminine touch.
> 
> I think oynx is very pretty, but when I look at your stack with all that YG metal, I feel oynx makes it looks harsh and "angry".  If you want a harsh look, this is it, and I would get the oynx.  If you want to soften it up a bit, I would get MOP.
> 
> Finally, I do not like guilloche with the stack at all.  All I see is a bunch of metal bracelets, so the eye is bored.  The eye does not bother to "pause" and check out the wrist and look at each piece individually.  It's just a bunch of gold metal.  I hope that made sense.
> 
> This is just my opinion of course to share my thoughts with you.  I know everyone is different.  It's more about the "look" you want to create as everyone has a look.  All these pieces are classics, and all VCA is lovely.
> 
> I vote MOP!  I hope this helps in your decision.  Congrats on your soon to be first VCA!


Agreed, but I don't find the onyx "angry." Based on your skin tone, it doesn't offer enough contrast. On the other hand, the WMOP and Onyx YG might be very pretty together, but if you're only adding one, I don't favor the guilloche or onyx with your current stack.


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you, and wow... I love love love your description!
> I'm a "choose your words wisely" person because many words can be used to say the same thing, but they can convey different messages (depending on the message one wants to convey).
> 
> I believe this is the first time I have heard WG MOP referred to as "snowy, icy".  This is the best description ever, and it describe WG MOP perfectly.  Thanks for adding to my vocabulary!
> 
> And by the way, if you're a WG person, WG MOP would be a perfect stone.  It goes with everything, zero effort.



We have similar taste, so I really enjoy seeing your pieces!  Like you, I prefer either platinum or silver for white metal. But VCA white gold pieces are so gorgeous, I'm wiling to make concessions.  I do love yellow gold, too, but for that I think maybe I'd like a Frivole piece.


----------



## etoile de mer

LuckyMe14 said:


> View attachment 5139557
> View attachment 5139558
> 
> Not the best pics and please excuse the fingerprints on them haha. So hard to photograph…
> 
> My new frivole small earrings



Those look beautiful on you!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Happyish

glamourbag said:


> Me too! Then I was hearing how some materials (for cases and linings) can emit gasses and over time can impact the metals! At these prices I certainly don't want to be taking chances. I know anti-tarnish squares and silica packs and anti-sulphur bags are spoken of often as helpful but really...who wants a jewelry case full of pretty items sitting in plastic bags and amongst silica packs? I mean we do what we have to do but if there is a better solution (which sounds like Wolf is) then I'm all for it! Thx to @BigAkoya we now know!


I keep my jewelry in plastic baggies, with one earring in a baggie, inside another with the second earring so they can't scratch. Likewise for necklaces and brooches--they're in clear plastic baggies (which I buy at a jewelry supply store). I've been doing this for years. There are no "hostile gasses." I've had no issues with discoloration, tarnish or damage. Same with other jewelry stored in a safe deposit box. It's all as pristine as the day it was packed. I think this is just an excuse to get people to spend money on something they  don't need.


----------



## Happyish

880 said:


> Idiotic OT questions:  how do you guys store all of these boxes. In the past, I threw them in recycling (I didn’t know watch boxes are essential to value) but it doesn’t matter since we don’t plan on selling them.
> 
> do the wolf jewelry boxes (DH ordered Wolf watch boxes first) go into a locked drawer in your closet? safe?  I’m hopefully starting a year long gut renovation of a larger second apt soon, but I have really  limited space right now. The stone counter by my bedroom window is getting crowded lol. When you travel, do you shove big pieces in the safety deposit box?
> 
> also, do you guys have any tips for a newbie looking into vintage VCA? I see items like this on line, and I think, are the popular lines like Alhambra the only ones that are replicated? If you like old things, is there a recommended list of dealers on the VCA or jewelry thread. (I did go into Fred Leighton and they were nice; I have seen the heritage counter at VCA flagship; and, I love going to Briony Raymond’s atelier).  I’ll probably spend the rest of this year just looking and trying to educate myself which will be lots of fun since DH loves to look at stuff like this too. DH said, what if we go to London and see stuff (another TPFer here is a client of a dealer who specializes in Suzanne Belperron. somehow I find the thought of buying jewelry abroad is a bit scary, customs, insurance, shipping, paperwork,  etc. Etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Van Cleef & Arpels White Gold and Diamond Brooch
> 
> 
> Authentic floral Van Cleef & Arpels brooch crafted in 18 karat white gold and set with an estimated 15 carats of high-quality (E-F, VS) round brilliant cut diamonds. Signed Van Cleef & Arpels, 750, with serial number and French hallmarks. The brooch is presented with the original pouch, no box...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.circajewels.com


I love vintage VCA. However, there are some guidelines I've developed for myself: 1) Buy from a reputable dealer or from a reputable website; 2) go over photos with a fine tooth comb; 3) negotiate . . . 
I've found that some pieces are in less than pristine condition, and I've also found that the damage is not necessarily disclosed or photographed. So to avoid disappointment if you can't see the item in person, check, double-check, ask for more photos if necessary and ask lots of questions. Second, find out if the dealer accepts returns and whether you get your money back or store credit only. Since so much trade is done over the internet, I would never buy from someone who does not accept returns; a reputable dealer will allow you to receive an item and return if you don't like it. Third, if there's a pin or ring/necklace you like, find out if they have pieces that match (a seller will often have the full set), and if so my recommendation is to buy the set. You could spend years trying to complete it (I've done this). And while the "hunt," is supposedly fun, it also can be exasperating to know there are earrings or a companion piece that you really want and which you missed . . . With that being said, Enjoy!


----------



## 880

Happyish said:


> I love vintage VCA. However, there are some guidelines I've developed for myself: 1) Buy from a reputable dealer or from a reputable website; 2) go over photos with a fine tooth comb; 3) negotiate . . .
> I've found that some pieces are in less than pristine condition, and I've also found that the damage is not necessarily disclosed or photographed. So to avoid disappointment if you can't see the item in person, check, double-check, ask for more photos if necessary and ask lots of questions. Second, find out if the dealer accepts returns and whether you get your money back or store credit only. Since so much trade is done over the internet, I would never buy from someone who does not accept returns; a reputable dealer will allow you to receive an item and return if you don't like it. Third, if there's a pin or ring/necklace you like, find out if they have pieces that match (a seller will often have the full set), and if so my recommendation is to buy the set. You could spend years trying to complete it (I've done this). And while the "hunt," is supposedly fun, it also can be exasperating to know there are earrings or a companion piece that you really want and which you missed . . . With that being said, Enjoy!


Thank you! (I’m taking notes )
I very much appreciate all of the advice from @Happyish, @BigAkoya @DS2006, @kipp, @Notorious Pink, and many others here!


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> I keep my jewelry in plastic baggies, with one earring in a baggie, inside another with the second earring so they can't scratch. Likewise for necklaces and brooches--they're in clear plastic baggies (which I buy at a jewelry supply store). I've been doing this for years. There are no "hostile gasses." I've had no issues with discoloration, tarnish or damage. Same with other jewelry stored in a safe deposit box. It's all as pristine as the day it was packed. I think this is just an excuse to get people to spend money on something they  don't need.


I’m not sure I completely agree here.  For pure metals such as platinum and 24k gold, yes, they will not turn as they are pure metals.  No worry here which is why I love platinum!

For alloys (mixture of metals) such as YG, WG or RG, depending on your home, humidity, they can definitely turn (google does gold jewelry turn).

My mother had a WG engagement ring.  She never wore it, and left it in a drawer. We lived in Miami, humid.  Her metal turned after many years.

I have a RG chain necklace that I just let sit in a drawer, never wore it.  That metal has turned.

I store all my Tiffany silver in a protected box, no issues at all.  I have two pieces of silver I rarely wore and were in a drawer. As you can guess, major tarnishing.

I know my platinum won’t turn, and I would hope my WG does not turn in my lifetime.  I would rather be safe than sorry and do what I can to minimize any change.  And “turning” does not happen overnight.  It’s not that one day it’s shiny and the next day it’s not.  It’s a very slow change, takes years.  I probably would not have noticed my mom’s WG ring or my RG necklace if I saw it daily.  But I had not seen it for years, and it was so obvious.  It’s like food.  Expiration date does mean the food is super fresh until the expiration date, and then poof, it’s rotten. No,   it’s slowly getting old and “rotting”,  little by little.  Or teeth are a better example, teeth doesn't turn yellow overnight; it takes years and then one day, poof, "wow, my teeth are getting yellow, I need some bleach to turn them toilet-bowel white again".

It’s like old jewelry, if you wore it for years, you probably never noticed.  But look at the vintage jewelry section in a store.  That metal looks a bit “old” as it has turned, maybe ever so slightly (it often darkens), but one definitely feels the metal is old, even when the store has shined it up.  Like grandma’s old pendant.  The gold isn’t quite the way you love it, the shade of gold feels off.

A safe deposit box is very different as it is in a very controlled environment (filters, humidity) to prevent degradation of important items such as paper.
Paper legal documents on legible ink were the most important thing before softcopy, and everyone put their paper documents in a safe deposit box.

Speaking of safe deposit boxes, you probably know this, but pearls should not be stored in a safe deposit box for longterm (temporary is ok), as they will dry out (google this, pearls long term in a safe deposit box is a big no no).  Safe deposit room environments are tightly managed and the humidity is super low (for paper documents originally). Hence, pearls will dry out if stored long term there.


----------



## Notorious Pink

EpiFanatic said:


> I love oxidized white metals with diamonds and blue stones, such a vintage, so kinda edgy because its dark, but not really cause its vintage.  Can you show us your earrings?  I have some Sleeping Beauty turquoise that I am trying to design a few pieces, but haven't come across the right balance of a delicate statement piece that utilizes big bright stones.  I know for sure I want to use oxidized platinum.



Sure, here is a pic. You can see that the agate is opaque, you can see the design through the stone -


----------



## Notorious Pink

ThisVNchick said:


> Has anyone seen a good amount of blue agate and can comment on this piece that I am considering?
> 
> Awhile back, DH bought me the 10-motif BA but in the lighter shade because he liked the color and the evenness of the piece. Now I am considering adding a 20 motifs but I would prefer a darker shade, close to lapis as possible. Is this a good candidate? From the pictures, I can tell that is much darker than my current 10, but is it one of the darker/darkest shades that some have seen?
> 
> Thanks all for the possible inputs
> View attachment 5138868



Absolutely LOOOOOOVE this color!


----------



## MyDogTink

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I do not mind at all and am always happy to help here on this forum if I can.
> I place my pieces loose in the jewelry box.  I do not put them in a bag.  And yes, Wolf is not coated (like those bags or cloths that have chemicals in them) and will not hurt stones.  I have gemstone jewelry with sapphires, emeralds, rubies, etc.  I also have lots of pearls and no issues at all, even with my pearls which are the most sensitive.  I do keep my silver separate.
> 
> Oh, and for what it's worth. I used to stick my earrings vertical in the ring slots.  Over time, I realized the earring posts would poke little holes in the fabric and make it look ugly (e.g. think diamond earring stud posts sticking into the fabric).  I purchased a new jewelry box and no longer do that.  Ring slots are now only for rings, and I put my earrings in the little cubby holes.  So... FYI... don't poke holes in the fabric with those earring posts (if that matters to you).
> 
> Also, if you are considering Wolf, check amazon for prices or wait until a sale if you're not in a hurry.  Wolf has sales every now and then, not often (Mother's Day, Father's Day).  For sure, around Christmas or after, they will have a sale.  I will say though, if you like the pink, that color is often sold out, so check amazon too.
> 
> Here are some old photos I previously posted so you can see how I store sets. You can see the earrings sit in a cubby hole, not straight up in a ring holder slot (I hope that makes sense).
> The jewelry box in the photo is the Pink Large Caroline.. the Lotus and Frivole pieces are on the right side of the jewelry box and the Alhambra pieces are on the left.  You can compare that to the layout on the website.  Lots of storage, and you can pull out each tray.
> I hope this helps.
> 
> P.S.  The Lotus ring looks lonely now.  When my Lotus earrings arrive, I will put those little guys in the same cubby hole as the ring, so they’ll be buddies.  There is lots of room and more importantly, the cubby holes are a good size.  Some of the smaller boxes have cubby holes that are worthless, so take a look at your pieces to assess what you need.
> View attachment 5136366
> View attachment 5136367


Your pieces are amazing. Thank you for the informative explanation of Wolf jewelry boxes. My mom bought me one from Fortunoff many years ago one Christmas. It makes me always remember her. Anyway, Nordstrom’s anniversary sale includes nice sale prices on some Wolf jewelry boxes. Now you have me thinking I need another one dedicated to VCA pieces.


----------



## BigAkoya

MyDogTink said:


> Your pieces are amazing. Thank you for the informative explanation of Wolf jewelry boxes. My mom bought me one from Fortunoff many years ago one Christmas. It makes me always remember her. Anyway, Nordstrom’s anniversary sale includes nice sale prices on some Wolf jewelry boxes. Now you have me thinking I need another one dedicated to VCA pieces.


Thanks.  You know what's funny. there are all these "Nordstrom Anniversary" ads plastered at the top of TPF, yet they just go right past me.  Thanks for the reminder!  I think I will surf a bit now on a lazy and very hot Saturday, here on the US East Coast.

That's really sweet and thoughtful of your mom to get you a jewelry box.  It's not a gift one thinks of often, yet they are so special.  I just love jewelry boxes for some reason... it makes jewelry just come to life.  

My mom was sweet and thoughtful too, but she was like an earth mother... no makeup, no jewelry (never even wore her engagement ring), any outfit would be fine.  So no girly girl advice from mom for sure.  But if I was coming down with a cold, she was like "Oh, you need some fresh chicken soup.  I will get a fresh, never been frozen chicken, whole with the bones, because it matters.  And I will buy some Vicks Vapor rub because it will get in your chest if we don't do that".


----------



## glamourbag

Happyish said:


> I keep my jewelry in plastic baggies, with one earring in a baggie, inside another with the second earring so they can't scratch. Likewise for necklaces and brooches--they're in clear plastic baggies (which I buy at a jewelry supply store). I've been doing this for years. There are no "hostile gasses." I've had no issues with discoloration, tarnish or damage. Same with other jewelry stored in a safe deposit box. It's all as pristine as the day it was packed. I think this is just an excuse to get people to spend money on something they  don't need.


Oh thank you for this. Yes, I think that sulphur free plastic bags (which they likely are if they are coming from the jewellers shop) are a good option as they close off any contact to the air which can cause oxidization on vulnerable pieces. Im glad to hear this has worked for you and have started doing this too. I have a few small sulphur free zip bags I ordered a while back from Brodart when I also ordered my white acid free tissue paper (which I wrap my white Chanel classics in when I store them). I am awaiting a couple Wolf vault trays which are due to arrive early next week. I am going to try them in the interim while I get a chance to look at some of their more roomier boxes at a couple stores I discovered carry them.


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> The most important thing is to figure out who the seller is. Often they have other items listed for sale on 1st Dibs, and you can figure out who it is from hints they may give (such as they may list something they have designed) plus you can usually see the city where they are located. Some vendors have listings of the same items on eBay.
> 
> The reason this is important is because that site charges the jewelers 25% commission. So you can often get a better price if you go directly to the seller of the item.


I have never purchased used pieces, but I have browsed 1st Dibs for ideas on jewelry pieces.  I did not know they charged a 25% commission.  Wow, that seems like a lot.  For buyers, I can see that if the piece is heritage or hard to find.  However, for regular pieces that are still available, after the 25% commission, a person is almost paying full price.  Thanks for sharing that.  I never knew there was a commission added.

ETA:  I misread, the 25% is charged to the seller.  Now that explains why the listed price is so high too!  Thanks.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> I have never purchased used pieces, but I have browsed 1st Dibs for ideas on jewelry pieces.  I did not know they charged a 25% commission.  Wow, that seems like a lot.  For buyers, I can see that if the piece is heritage or hard to find.  However, for regular pieces that are still available, after the 25% commission, a person is almost paying full price.  Thanks for sharing that.  I never knew there was a commission added.


There is no added commission. 1stDibs charges fees. These are necessarily built into the sales price. So there is no added fee on check-out, it's just that an item might be higher b/c  of the expense of platform, e.g., the cost of doing business is higher on 1stDibs than other sites.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> There is no added commission. 1stDibs charges fees. These are necessarily built into the sales price. So there is no added fee on check-out, it's just that an item might be higher b/c  of the expense of platform, e.g., the cost of doing business is higher on 1stDibs than other sites.


Yes, I just figured that out.  I went to 1st Dibs, and I could not find any added "commissions", so I had to google to figure that out.  That also explains why the prices seem high on 1st Dibs.  Some of their VCA pieces are pretty close to retail.  Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Happyish

Notorious Pink said:


> Absolutely LOOOOOOVE this color!


This is gorgeous! I would grab it in a millisecond . . .


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> Oh thank you for this. Yes, I think that sulphur free plastic bags (which they likely are if they are coming from the jewellers shop) are a good option as they close off any contact to the air which can cause oxidization on vulnerable pieces. Im glad to hear this has worked for you and have started doing this too. I have a few small sulphur free zip bags I ordered a while back from Brodart when I also ordered my white acid free tissue paper (which I wrap my white Chanel classics in when I store them). I am awaiting a couple Wolf vault trays which are due to arrive early next week. I am going to try them in the interim while I get a chance to look at some of their more roomier boxes at a couple stores I discovered carry them.


Did you see @MyDogTink reminded us Nordstrom has Wolf on sale as part of their Anniversary Sale! 
So while your bling is in plastic waiting for a nice jewelry box, check out Nordstrom too!


----------



## Happyish

Notorious Pink said:


> Absolutely LOOOOOOVE this color!





ThisVNchick said:


> Has anyone seen a good amount of blue agate and can comment on this piece that I am considering?
> 
> Awhile back, DH bought me the 10-motif BA but in the lighter shade because he liked the color and the evenness of the piece. Now I am considering adding a 20 motifs but I would prefer a darker shade, close to lapis as possible. Is this a good candidate? From the pictures, I can tell that is much darker than my current 10, but is it one of the darker/darkest shades that some have seen?
> 
> Thanks all for the possible inputs
> View attachment 5138868
> View attachment 5138869


My blue agate looks very close in color. Here's a photo of my agate next to my lapis beads. It's very close. And the blue in the agate above might even be a little darker. I think this will be a good match if you're going for a lapis-blue.


----------



## TankerToad

Happyish said:


> I keep my jewelry in plastic baggies, with one earring in a baggie, inside another with the second earring so they can't scratch. Likewise for necklaces and brooches--they're in clear plastic baggies (which I buy at a jewelry supply store). I've been doing this for years. There are no "hostile gasses." I've had no issues with discoloration, tarnish or damage. Same with other jewelry stored in a safe deposit box. It's all as pristine as the day it was packed. I think this is just an excuse to get people to spend money on something they  don't need.


Are the jewelry supply store baggies/ziplocks sized smaller for earrings etc?
Might have to look into this …. Am a fan of zip locks/ baggies in general 
Especially for travel …


----------



## lilpikachu

Happyish said:


> My blue agate looks very close in color. Here's a photo of my agate next to my lapis beads. It's very close. And the blue in the agate above might even be a little darker. I think this will be a good match if you're going for a lapis-blue.
> 
> View attachment 5139991


This is the prettiest thing I’ve seen today! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> Did you see @MyDogTink reminded us Nordstrom has Wolf on sale as part of their Anniversary Sale!
> So while your bling is in plastic waiting for a nice jewelry box, check out Nordstrom too!


Thank you. I did but the Nordstrom's in Canada does not carry the brand on their site when I looked (the website differs a bit in stock from the US site). There are a couple stores that are relatively near by to me which carry the line so I can check them out. In the mean time I ordered a couple vault trays which eventually (once I have the box) I'm going to move into the wardrobe cabinets. Thanks again for the tip.


----------



## 880

TankerToad said:


> Are the jewelry supply store baggies/ziplocks sized smaller for earrings etc?
> Might have to look into this …. Am a fan of zip locks/ baggies in general
> Especially for travel …


I use the mini plastic vitamin baggies for small earrings, rings and necklaces. but they’re not specially treated or anything. It’s more for convenience and space savings when I travel.


----------



## BigAkoya

Some seriously blingy animal clips.  These are photos from a catalog for the Noah’s Art collection. 
There were two pieces only of each animal (the Noah’s Ark theme). 

Does anyone have a piece they would love to share and post a pic? 
Here are my two favorites.


----------



## Happyish

TankerToad said:


> Are the jewelry supply store baggies/ziplocks sized smaller for earrings etc?
> Might have to look into this …. Am a fan of zip locks/ baggies in general
> Especially for travel …


Yes, very small. However, I usually get a variety of sizes so a small baggie can fit into a slightly bigger baggie, which is perfect for earrings. It also enables me to keep sets together and prevents the pieces from touching each other--jewelers will tell you that causes more damage than anything. And of course, if you can see it, you can wear it. 
Here's a link to some I bought a while ago on Amazon. https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07L9DM27H/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Some seriously blingy animal clips.  These are photos from a catalog for the Noah’s Art collection.
> There were two pieces only of each animal (the Noah’s Ark theme).
> 
> Does anyone have a piece they would love to share and post a pic?
> Here are my two favorites.
> View attachment 5140324
> View attachment 5140325


----------



## TankerToad

Happyish said:


> Yes, very small. However, I usually get a variety of sizes so a small baggie can fit into a slightly bigger baggie, which is perfect for earrings. It also enables me to keep sets together and prevents the pieces from touching each other--jewelers will tell you that causes more damage than anything. And of course, if you can see it, you can wear it.
> Here's a link to some I bought a while ago on Amazon. https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07L9DM27H/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1





Happyish said:


> Yes, very small. However, I usually get a variety of sizes so a small baggie can fit into a slightly bigger baggie, which is perfect for earrings. It also enables me to keep sets together and prevents the pieces from touching each other--jewelers will tell you that causes more damage than anything. And of course, if you can see it, you can wear it.
> Here's a link to some I bought a while ago on Amazon. https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07L9DM27H/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Brilliant! Thank you - I’m on it!
Also hate jewelry banging around against itself or other pieces 
Even while in their original branded boxes long earrings or necklaces can knock around (think 3 motif) I try to fill open area with tissue- these small bags will do the trick !!


----------



## TankerToad

880 said:


> I use the mini plastic vitamin baggies for small earrings, rings and necklaces. but they’re not specially treated or anything. It’s more for convenience and space savings when I travel.


Do you have a link ?


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

if anyone has both the pave vintage alhambra pendant and the small pave frivole pendant -- which do you prefer?


----------



## CrazyCool01

hi All, am new to VCA and looking to add - Signature Perlee Ring without diamonds. those who have it, do you think it is substantial? thanks.


----------



## Newtohermes1234

say brooke said:


> Trying to get VCA through Neimans seems next to impossible! Anyone else having this dilemma? My SA keeps telling me "not available" for anything I ask for. Also says that VCA has stopped them from taking any SO.


Yes, impossible! I switched to a SA in NYC and I’ve gotten all 3 items on my wishlist in 2 months!


----------



## nycmamaofone

CrazyCool01 said:


> hi All, am new to VCA and looking to add - Signature Perlee Ring without diamonds. those who have it, do you think it is substantial? thanks.


I have it and yes! It’s one of my most worn pieces. Beautiful, bold and simple. Plus it is very comfortable. I have an Instagram account (same name) and you’ll see lots of pics of me wearing it.


----------



## CrazyCool01

nycmamaofone said:


> I have it and yes! It’s one of my most worn pieces. Beautiful, bold and simple. Plus it is very comfortable. I have an Instagram account (same name) and you’ll see lots of pics of me wearing it.


Thanks soo much for your reply


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Hi! I just purchase the 5 motif yellow gold onyx bracelet. After having it adjusted and wearing it with my blue agate bracelet I noticed that the yellow gold on the new onyx bracelet is slightly lighter than the yellow gold on the agate… has anyone noticed this with a new purchase? Did they change golds? My blue agate is a bright yellow gold while the onyx is a lighter subtle shade..


----------



## Bisoux78

dove221 said:


> When I went into VCA last month, I ultimately chose the MOP Vintage Alhambra but my second choice here which is the Pure Alhambra looks pretty too. Just have not seen anyone wearing it in person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097296


I have a co-worker that wears her Pure Alhambra necklace everyday. It's definitely more of a statement piece than the Vintage...chain is thicker and the pendant looks more substantial. I personally love the way it looks and I'm looking to add it to my collection eventually.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Newtohermes1234 said:


> Yes, impossible! I switched to a SA in NYC and I’ve gotten all 3 items on my wishlist in 2 months!


I heard from someone in the know that VCA is leaving Neimans in March of 2022, at least in the Tysons Corner, Virginia store.

Paging @say brooke


----------



## kimber418

Chanelandco said:


> Haha!! Only one bracelet !
> Thank you for your reply.
> Good point for the guilloche scratching against the other bracelets.
> Do you think MOP earings will be easy to wear for my skintone ?




I am curious about the Guilloche and the idea that it scratches easily.   Does the bracelet itself cause the scratches on other pieces or do you mean that it is prone to getting scratched by objects (other pieces of jewelry, etc.). The reason I ask is that I own it and have never been overly careful with mine.  I wear it with my Cartier Love and at times other bracelets and it does not have any scratches on it nor has it scratched any of my pieces I have worn it with.  Just curious if I am missing something..... Thanks!


----------



## innerpeace85

etoupebirkin said:


> I heard from someone in the know that VCA is leaving Neimans in March of 2022, at least in the Tysons Corner, Virginia store.
> 
> Paging @say brooke


My stand alone boutique SA has been telling me from last year that it is not long before VCA leaves NM. I have a wonderful SA at NM and it will be really sad if the rumors are true.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Bisoux78 said:


> I have a co-worker that wears her Pure Alhambra necklace everyday. It's definitely more of a statement piece than the Vintage...chain is thicker and the pendant looks more substantial. I personally love the way it looks and I'm looking to add it to my collection eventually.


I have this piece and I love it.  It's simple yet bold and elegant.  Also that rope chain is the bomb!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

innerpeace85 said:


> My stand alone boutique SA has been telling me from last year that it is not long before VCA leaves NM. I have a wonderful SA at NM and it will be really sad if the rumors are true.


I think this will be interesting because that may imply they are building their own standalone boutique in the market where they were in NM.  There are places where there is no VCA boutique for hundreds of miles, and NM is the only seller.  I wonder if they won't make an exception for those locations.


----------



## nicole0612

EpiFanatic said:


> I think this will be interesting because that may imply they are building their own standalone boutique in the market where they were in NM.  There are places where there is no VCA boutique for hundreds of miles, and NM is the only seller.  I wonder if they won't make an exception for those locations.


I wish that were the case, but I doubt it. I am in Seattle, and our only VCA was in a NM before it closed last Autumn. There is no VCA closer than 2 states away now (California). I imagine that they know people are more likely to buy online/via phone/video than they were in the past. It also seems like many of the big luxury brands are now moving to take back more control of their product by pulling out of outside retailers or by taking over management of those locations (e.g. Chanel).


----------



## EpiFanatic

nicole0612 said:


> I wish that were the case, but I doubt it. I am in Seattle, and our only VCA was in a NM before it closed last Autumn. There is no VCA closer than 2 states away now (California). I imagine that they know people are more likely to buy online/via phone/video than they were in the past. It also seems like many of the big luxury brands are now moving to take back more control of their product by pulling out of outside retailers or by taking over management of those locations (e.g. Chanel).


Yeah, I've definitely noticed that.  It's too bad.  Makes me sad.


----------



## nicole0612

EpiFanatic said:


> Yeah, I've definitely noticed that.  It's too bad.  Makes me sad.


As a customer it makes the buying experience feel more purely transactional.


----------



## etoupebirkin

VCA used Neimans to penetrate the U.S. market. And it succeeded quite well.

But there’s tension between Neimans and VCA due to Neimans loyalty (points) program and return policies which VCA does not share. VCA does not want the competition anymore.


----------



## innerpeace85

nicole0612 said:


> I wish that were the case, but I doubt it. I am in Seattle, and our only VCA was in a NM before it closed last Autumn. There is no VCA closer than 2 states away now (California). I imagine that they know people are more likely to buy online/via phone/video than they were in the past. It also seems like many of the big luxury brands are now moving to take back more control of their product by pulling out of outside retailers or by taking over management of those locations (e.g. Chanel).





EpiFanatic said:


> Yeah, I've definitely noticed that.  It's too bad.  Makes me sad.





nicole0612 said:


> As a customer it makes the buying experience feel more purely transactional.



Seattle is terrible in terms of shopping choices and I don't think brands like Chanel, VCA, Cartier are going to open boutiques here anytime soon. @nicole0612 I agree buying luxury here feels like a mere transaction. I can't count the number of VCA and Chanel returns I had to make to figure out which pieces work for me. I wish things would change here!


----------



## evietiger

Not surprising. It’s exactly what Cartier did about 10 years ago when they started focusing on their e-boutique…


----------



## Chanelandco

kimber418 said:


> I am curious about the Guilloche and the idea that it scratches easily.   Does the bracelet itself cause the scratches on other pieces or do you mean that it is prone to getting scratched by objects (other pieces of jewelry, etc.). The reason I ask is that I own it and have never been overly careful with mine.  I wear it with my Cartier Love and at times other bracelets and it does not have any scratches on it nor has it scratched any of my pieces I have worn it with.  Just curious if I am missing something..... Thanks!


Hi!
I dont have a guilloche.
That was a comment from one of the lovely ladies . Cant remember

My understanding was that guilloche will scratch my other bracelets. But happy to learn that you dont have any issue.
I will anyway not proceed with guilloche, still thinking about the MOP or Onyx.[/USER]


----------



## 880

TankerToad said:


> Do you have a link ?



Apologies For not seeing this sooner! I was busy on the thread entitled boyfriend won’t give me an engagement ring 


I‘m not sure if this was the exact one, but it’s similar I think — mini jewelry baggies






						Amazon.com: Pill Bag Pouch, Reusable Plastic Pill Organizer Bags, Size 3" X 2" 3 Mil (Pack of 100) : Health & Household
					

Buy Pill Bag Pouch, Reusable Plastic Pill Organizer Bags, Size 3" X 2" 3 Mil (Pack of 100) on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders



					www.amazon.com
				




and OT, but if you lovely ladies would like to share your wisdom here (OP is a sweet young woman who pays more than her share of expenses; is being asked to move states; away from job; family; her house; and BF refuses, although financially well off, to buy her a nice ring (he’s been married before, is proud to be cheap, and is kind of gas lighting) Though he professes not to care about material things, he would like to take her nice designer furniture out of her current house (which she is keeping) so he can get rid of his ikea stuff.



			https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/boyfriend-wont-talk-about-engagement-ring.1044387/page-12


----------



## Lien

880 said:


> Apologies For not seeing this sooner! I was busy on the thread entitled boyfriend won’t give me an engagement ring
> 
> 
> I‘m not sure if this was the exact one, but it’s similar I think — mini jewelry baggies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Pill Bag Pouch, Reusable Plastic Pill Organizer Bags, Size 3" X 2" 3 Mil (Pack of 100) : Health & Household
> 
> 
> Buy Pill Bag Pouch, Reusable Plastic Pill Organizer Bags, Size 3" X 2" 3 Mil (Pack of 100) on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and OT, but if you lovely ladies would like to share your wisdom here (OP is a sweet young woman who pays more than her share of expenses; is being asked to move states; away from job; family; her house; and BF refuses, although financially well off, to buy her a nice ring (he’s been married before, is proud to be cheap, and is kind of gas lighting) Though he professes not to care about material things, he would like to take her nice designer furniture out of current house (which she is keeping) so he can get rid of his ikea stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/boyfriend-wont-talk-about-engagement-ring.1044387/page-12




Oooh, popping over to read it now!


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> Apologies For not seeing this sooner! I was busy on the thread entitled boyfriend won’t give me an engagement ring
> 
> 
> I‘m not sure if this was the exact one, but it’s similar I think — mini jewelry baggies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Pill Bag Pouch, Reusable Plastic Pill Organizer Bags, Size 3" X 2" 3 Mil (Pack of 100) : Health & Household
> 
> 
> Buy Pill Bag Pouch, Reusable Plastic Pill Organizer Bags, Size 3" X 2" 3 Mil (Pack of 100) on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and OT, but if you lovely ladies would like to share your wisdom here (OP is a sweet young woman who pays more than her share of expenses; is being asked to move states; away from job; family; her house; and BF refuses, although financially well off, to buy her a nice ring (he’s been married before, is proud to be cheap, and is kind of gas lighting) Though he professes not to care about material things, he would like to take her nice designer furniture out of her current house (which she is keeping) so he can get rid of his ikea stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/boyfriend-wont-talk-about-engagement-ring.1044387/page-12


Wow... that thread is deep.  I did respond with my two cents.


----------



## missie1

880 said:


> Apologies For not seeing this sooner! I was busy on the thread entitled boyfriend won’t give me an engagement ring
> 
> 
> I‘m not sure if this was the exact one, but it’s similar I think — mini jewelry baggies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Pill Bag Pouch, Reusable Plastic Pill Organizer Bags, Size 3" X 2" 3 Mil (Pack of 100) : Health & Household
> 
> 
> Buy Pill Bag Pouch, Reusable Plastic Pill Organizer Bags, Size 3" X 2" 3 Mil (Pack of 100) on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and OT, but if you lovely ladies would like to share your wisdom here (OP is a sweet young woman who pays more than her share of expenses; is being asked to move states; away from job; family; her house; and BF refuses, although financially well off, to buy her a nice ring (he’s been married before, is proud to be cheap, and is kind of gas lighting) Though he professes not to care about material things, he would like to take her nice designer furniture out of her current house (which she is keeping) so he can get rid of his ikea stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/boyfriend-wont-talk-about-engagement-ring.1044387/page-12


Going to see it now


----------



## etoile de mer

880 said:


> Apologies For not seeing this sooner! I was busy on the thread entitled boyfriend won’t give me an engagement ring
> 
> 
> I‘m not sure if this was the exact one, but it’s similar I think — mini jewelry baggies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Pill Bag Pouch, Reusable Plastic Pill Organizer Bags, Size 3" X 2" 3 Mil (Pack of 100) : Health & Household
> 
> 
> Buy Pill Bag Pouch, Reusable Plastic Pill Organizer Bags, Size 3" X 2" 3 Mil (Pack of 100) on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and OT, but if you lovely ladies would like to share your wisdom here (OP is a sweet young woman who pays more than her share of expenses; is being asked to move states; away from job; family; her house; and BF refuses, although financially well off, to buy her a nice ring (he’s been married before, is proud to be cheap, and is kind of gas lighting) Though he professes not to care about material things, he would like to take her nice designer furniture out of her current house (which she is keeping) so he can get rid of his ikea stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/boyfriend-wont-talk-about-engagement-ring.1044387/page-12



I've been lurking there!


----------



## 880

it’s odd. We come on this forum to talk about relatively superficial things — luxury — but we can end up talking about so much more. I’m hoping that the OP of that thread will reach whatever decision she deems right, and be able, at some point, to relax and to join a thread pertinent to her interests, be it VCA, Hermes, chanel whatnot. I’m at a point in my life where I feel truly fulfilled and blessed and therefore I’m able to sit and confer about jewelry and stuff, you know? And honestly, since I have been married for decades, I feel like I deserve to be able to focus unapologetically on the superficial, the vain, the glorious, VCA and otherwise.

Since  I don’t have to worry about relationship stuff (or rather I’ve lived through plenty of drama and come out the other side), I can now give all my attention to @BigAkoya  s discussion on the lotus or @Lien ’s discontinued turquoise or haute pieces. I’d just like for all of us to be in that happy mental place where we can focus on luxury (Or whatever floats your boat, fishing?)  Of course, all of us have different budgets, priorities and lifestyles, not to mention taste. and of course these are delightful first world issues to even think about. So, I guess it’s not the luxury that matters so much as the mindset to get there. And, perhaps the age to appreciate it


----------



## Lien

880 said:


> it’s odd. We come on this forum to talk about relatively superficial things — luxury — but we can end up talking about so much more. I’m hoping that the OP of that thread will reach whatever decision she deems right, and be able, at some point, to relax and to join a thread pertinent to her interests, be it VCA, Hermes, chanel whatnot. I’m at a point in my life where I feel truly fulfilled and blessed and therefore I’m able to sit and confer about jewelry and stuff, you know? And honestly, since I have been married for decades, I feel like I deserve to be able to focus unapologetically on the superficial, the vain, the glorious, VCA and otherwise.
> 
> Since  I don’t have to worry about relationship stuff (or rather I’ve lived through plenty of drama and come out the other side), I can now give all my attention to @BigAkoya  s discussion on the lotus or @Lien ’s discontinued turquoise or haute pieces.* I’d just like for all of us to be in that happy mental place where we can focus on luxury (Or whatever floats your boat, fishing?)*  Of course, all of us have different budgets, priorities and lifestyles, not to mention taste. and of course these are delightful first world issues to even think about. So, I guess* it’s not the luxury that matters so much as the mindset to get there.*




Awwww! Love!


----------



## 880

Lien said:


> Awwww! Love!


Well yeah, you know what would happen if I told my IRL friends that I spent an entire evening pondering and advising a stranger who I do not know whether she deserved a bigger Diamond or a better BF and then asked my dear VCA forum thread mates to render their opinions! Hah. I think they’d have me committed since I’m pretty sure more than one buys their jewelry at H&M. We’re in a happy seratonin filled clover bubble here.


----------



## eternallove4bag

880 said:


> it’s odd. We come on this forum to talk about relatively superficial things — luxury — but we can end up talking about so much more. I’m hoping that the OP of that thread will reach whatever decision she deems right, and be able, at some point, to relax and to join a thread pertinent to her interests, be it VCA, Hermes, chanel whatnot. I’m at a point in my life where I feel truly fulfilled and blessed and therefore I’m able to sit and confer about jewelry and stuff, you know? And honestly, since I have been married for decades, I feel like I deserve to be able to focus unapologetically on the superficial, the vain, the glorious, VCA and otherwise.
> 
> Since  I don’t have to worry about relationship stuff (or rather I’ve lived through plenty of drama and come out the other side), I can now give all my attention to @BigAkoya  s discussion on the lotus or @Lien ’s discontinued turquoise or haute pieces. I’d just like for all of us to be in that happy mental place where we can focus on luxury (Or whatever floats your boat, fishing?)  Of course, all of us have different budgets, priorities and lifestyles, not to mention taste. and of course these are delightful first world issues to even think about. So, I guess it’s not the luxury that matters so much as the mindset to get there. And, perhaps the age to appreciate it


Love your thought process!
Haha I feel the same. After being married for 22 years, I feel like I can ‘unapologetically’ indulge in more frivolous discussions that are fun and light. When I was younger, the stress of raising smaller kids, finishing my higher studies and then starting with my career, while hubby was starting with his, was predominant. As we grow older, that stress has gone and I feel I owe it to myself to relax, take it easy and enjoy the fruits of our hard work without guilt. If someone had told me this 10 years back that I would be on a purseforum having discussions on and sharing the bags and bling I bought or wanted to buy, I would have laughed hysterically at the prospects thinking where is the time to do that or even the inclination to do so? How things change over time! I can’t believe I am saying this but I think I like being ‘old’.


----------



## etoile de mer

880 said:


> Well yeah, you know what would happen if I told my IRL friends that I spent an entire evening pondering and advising a stranger who I do not know whether she deserved a bigger Diamond or a better BF and then asked my dear VCA forum thread mates to render their opinions! Hah. I think they’d have me committed since I’m pretty sure more than one buys their jewelry at H&M. We’re in a happy seratonin filled clover bubble here.



@880 you're so sweet, with a big heart and an great sense of humor!


----------



## 880

etoile de mer said:


> @880 you're so sweet, with a big heart and an great sense of humor!


Awwwh, thank you! hugs


----------



## 8seventeen19

etoupebirkin said:


> VCA used Neimans to penetrate the U.S. market. And it succeeded quite well.
> 
> But there’s tension between Neimans and VCA due to Neimans loyalty (points) program and return policies which VCA does not share. VCA does not want the competition anymore.


I can absolutely see this and always wondered why they let it slide so long. I am lucky to have both boutique and NM VCA stores in my city. My NM SA has always tried to poach me from my local VCA with "0% APR" offers and crazy extravagant bonus points.


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> it’s odd. We come on this forum to talk about relatively superficial things — luxury — but we can end up talking about so much more. I’m hoping that the OP of that thread will reach whatever decision she deems right, and be able, at some point, to relax and to join a thread pertinent to her interests, be it VCA, Hermes, chanel whatnot. I’m at a point in my life where I feel truly fulfilled and blessed and therefore I’m able to sit and confer about jewelry and stuff, you know? And honestly, since I have been married for decades, I feel like I deserve to be able to focus unapologetically on the superficial, the vain, the glorious, VCA and otherwise.
> 
> Since  I don’t have to worry about relationship stuff (or rather I’ve lived through plenty of drama and come out the other side), I can now give all my attention to @BigAkoya  s discussion on the lotus or @Lien ’s discontinued turquoise or haute pieces. I’d just like for all of us to be in that happy mental place where we can focus on luxury (Or whatever floats your boat, fishing?)  Of course, all of us have different budgets, priorities and lifestyles, not to mention taste. and of course these are delightful first world issues to even think about. So, I guess it’s not the luxury that matters so much as the mindset to get there. And, perhaps the age to appreciate it


Lotus?  Lotus?  Did someone say Lotus?    Are my earrings finally here?    It's been six weeks! 

Great post... and I feel the same.  
This is a great forum.  We all share in our love of VCA, celebrate everyone's beautiful pieces, and inspire each other to be more fabulous than we already are.  How perfect does it get?


----------



## lynne_ross

880 said:


> it’s odd. We come on this forum to talk about relatively superficial things — luxury — but we can end up talking about so much more. I’m hoping that the OP of that thread will reach whatever decision she deems right, and be able, at some point, to relax and to join a thread pertinent to her interests, be it VCA, Hermes, chanel whatnot. I’m at a point in my life where I feel truly fulfilled and blessed and therefore I’m able to sit and confer about jewelry and stuff, you know? And honestly, since I have been married for decades, I feel like I deserve to be able to focus unapologetically on the superficial, the vain, the glorious, VCA and otherwise.
> 
> Since  I don’t have to worry about relationship stuff (or rather I’ve lived through plenty of drama and come out the other side), I can now give all my attention to @BigAkoya  s discussion on the lotus or @Lien ’s discontinued turquoise or haute pieces. I’d just like for all of us to be in that happy mental place where we can focus on luxury (Or whatever floats your boat, fishing?)  Of course, all of us have different budgets, priorities and lifestyles, not to mention taste. and of course these are delightful first world issues to even think about. So, I guess it’s not the luxury that matters so much as the mindset to get there. And, perhaps the age to appreciate it


I had to go and read the thread. Skimmed through reading the OP’s posts. Wowzers…. I don’t look forward to my daughter have these relationship issues at some point. 
Your point is a good one, that I wish for folks to have no problems so they can think about icing on the cake in their lives, whatever that may be! I feel like I am at that stage, knock on wood my life stays that way.


----------



## chanelchic2002

etoupebirkin said:


> I heard from someone in the know that VCA is leaving Neimans in March of 2022, at least in the Tysons Corner, Virginia store.
> 
> Paging @say brooke



I have heard this too. I think it’s official. I really hope they have a freestanding boutique as this area has a big market for it.


----------



## BigAkoya

chanelchic2002 said:


> I have heard this too. I think it’s official. I really hope they have a freestanding boutique as this area has a big market for it.


I actually think it's a good strategy.  It's similar to when Chanel pulled out of many Saks so they could focus on the boutique.  I would think VCA would open up a boutique there given the population and profile of the population.

There is a new VCA opening in Dallas at Highland Park this summer.  It's supposed to be two stories, so it will be nice, perhaps like the NYC flagship on 5th. 

They say the 2nd floor will be a private salon.   But... they have to decorate that private salon!
I translate that into displaying heritage or high jewelry.    

If anyone has heard of new locations, please share.


----------



## HADASSA

etoupebirkin said:


> VCA used Neimans to penetrate the U.S. market. And it succeeded quite well.
> 
> But there’s tension between Neimans and VCA due to Neimans loyalty (points) program and return policies which VCA does not share. VCA does not want the competition anymore.



Could VCA also not want to be associated with NM’s chapter 11 filing? VCA has been suffocating NM of inventory, choosing instead to keep the already limited stocks for their stand alone stores.

VCA probably wants to have total control over how their products are marketed. Would the same fate befall Birk’s in Canada (unless theirs is a different arrangement to NM)?


----------



## HADASSA

BigAkoya said:


> I actually think it's a good strategy.  It's similar to when Chanel pulled out of many Saks so they could focus on the boutique.  I would think VCA would open up a boutique there given the population and profile of the population.
> 
> There is a new VCA opening in Dallas at Highland Park this summer.  It's supposed to be two stories, so it will be nice, perhaps like the NYC flagship on 5th.
> 
> They say the 2nd floor will be a private salon.   But... they have to decorate that private salon!
> I translate that into displaying heritage or high jewelry.
> 
> If anyone has heard of new locations, please share.



I think the VCA NM stores in cities with a free-standing VCA presence, might be the first to go (stands to reason). One such NM will be Houston (with a stand alone in River Oaks).

These moves are years in the planning - can’t see ALL NM VCA stores being closed without at least some provision being made in its absence.


----------



## BigAkoya

HADASSA said:


> Could VCA also not want to be associated with NM’s chapter 11 filing? VCA has been suffocating NM of inventory, choosing instead to keep the already limited stocks for their stand alone stores.
> 
> VCA probably wants to have total control over how their products are marketed. Would the same fate befall Birk’s in Canada (unless theirs is a different arrangement to NM)?


You are exactly correct. It is all about control and marketing of their brand.  This is part of the shift to the Direct To Consumer (DTC) model that has been going for several years now.  Retail brands like Nike, J Brand and others have already pulled out of department stores and are shifting to more DTC model with their own stores.  

The rationale behind this is in a dept store, your brand is competing directly with other brands, and the dept store does not allow you to market your merchandise directly.  The best example is jeans.  The jeans dept has walls and walls of jeans.  The jeans companies are frustrated their jeans are placed directly next to its competitors (e.g. J Brand, Frame, Mother, Rag and Bone are all piled together in the jeans dept), and they have no say to highlight their new jeans or dress the mannequin.  They are at the mercy of the dept store.  Hence the successful brands that can sell DTC are expanding in this space.  

Add to this, the massive decline of mall traffic and surge of e-commerce.  Everyone knew online/virtual shopping was inevitable.  COVID just forced a rapid acceleration.  It's the perfect storm.  I read somewhere in the jewelry trade VCA did very very well with their online segment during COVID.  I'm not surprised, and they seem to have that nailed.  Same with Tiffany.

I would say the one retailer I'm disappointed that has not gone online is Chanel.  Yes, they sell their makeup online, but I think they need to expand to add shoes and bags.  I understand RTW is a bit more complicated, but everyone sells shoes and bags online, even Hermes (most pieces).  

We'll see what happens as malls get knocked down and reinvent themselves to multi-use developments.  I look forward to it really, more focused retail and layouts more fitting for the 21st century.


----------



## HADASSA

BigAkoya said:


> You are exactly correct. It is all about control and marketing of their brand.  This is part of the shift to the Direct To Consumer (DTC) model that has been going for several years now.  Retail brands like Nike, J Brand and others have already pulled out of department stores and are shifting to more DTC model with their own stores.
> 
> The rationale behind this is in a dept store, your brand is competing directly with other brands, and the dept store does not allow you to market your merchandise directly.  The best example is jeans.  The jeans dept has walls and walls of jeans.  The jeans companies are frustrated their jeans are placed directly next to its competitors (e.g. J Brand, Frame, Mother, Rag and Bone are all piled together in the jeans dept), and they have no say to highlight their new jeans or dress the mannequin.  They are at the mercy of the dept store.  Hence the successful brands that can sell DTC are expanding in this space.
> 
> Add to this, the massive decline of mall traffic and surge of e-commerce.  Everyone knew online/virtual shopping was inevitable.  COVID just forced a rapid acceleration.  It's the perfect storm.  I read somewhere in the jewelry trade VCA did very very well with their online segment during COVID.  I'm not surprised, and they seem to have that nailed.  Same with Tiffany.
> 
> I would say the one retailer I'm disappointed that has not gone online is Chanel.  Yes, they sell their makeup online, but I think they need to expand to add shoes and bags.  I understand RTW is a bit more complicated, but everyone sells shoes and bags online, even Hermes (most pieces).
> 
> We'll see what happens as malls get knocked down and reinvent themselves to multi-use developments.  I look forward to it really, more focused retail and layouts more fitting for the 21st century.



Well said @BigAkoya.


----------



## etoupebirkin

chanelchic2002 said:


> I have heard this too. I think it’s official. I really hope they have a freestanding boutique as this area has a big market for it.


I heard VCA is scouting out a location in City Center DC, which makes a whole lot of sense.


----------



## chanelchic2002

etoupebirkin said:


> I heard VCA is scouting out a location in City Center DC, which makes a whole lot of sense.


I wish they would stay in VA I hate going in to DC.  Stopped going to Hermès because of that. Too much of a hassle to go down there and with uptick in crime not the place to be to walk out with a shopping bag that says look what I bought.


----------



## etoupebirkin

chanelchic2002 said:


> I wish they would stay in VA I hate going in to DC.  Stopped going to Hermès because of that. Too much of a hassle to go down there and with uptick in crime not the place to be to walk out with a shopping bag that says look what I bought.


I’ve never felt unsafe at City Center. My husband’s office used to be right across the street. I travel there by car, park on the street and shop. I even brought my puppy there the last time.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Those who have the GMOP pave 5 motif, could you please share what you love/not love about the bracelet? Any mod shots would also be super helpful! TIA!


----------



## say brooke

Heard VCA in Westchester Co is the first to close, Aug 1. And will re open as a consigned store inside Neimans. Atlanta, apparently will be getting the largest VCA inside of Neiman Marcus, but not until next year. I bet they will follow their own return policy etc just like Chanel does, inside of Neimans and Saks.


----------



## BigAkoya

say brooke said:


> Heard VCA in Westchester Co is the first to close, Aug 1. And will re open as a consigned store inside Neimans. Atlanta, apparently will be getting the largest VCA inside of Neiman Marcus, but not until next year. I bet they will follow their own return policy etc just like Chanel does, inside of Neimans and Saks.


Isn't there already one in NM at the Westchester mall in White Plains?  I've been there several times, but not in the past few years.  I have not been impressed with that one if you're talking about the one in White Plains.  I am surprised VCA has not already closed it. 

So they are opening a new one?


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> The rationale behind this is in a dept store, your brand is competing directly with other brands, and the dept store does not allow you to market your merchandise directly. The best example is jeans. The jeans dept has walls and walls of jeans. The jeans companies are frustrated their jeans are placed directly next to its competitors (e.g. J Brand, Frame, Mother, Rag and Bone are all piled together in the jeans dept), and they have no say to highlight their new jeans or dress the mannequin. They are at the mercy of the dept store. Hence the successful brands that can sell DTC are expanding in this space.


i think jeans are a closer analogy to fast food. . . . I though I read long ago that McDonald’s liked being next to burger king bc each would sell more burgers in proximity than two competitors apart?

i like going into high end places that sell a variety of jewelry or watch brands (I’m thinking Fred Leighton, Briony raymond, Wempe, watches of switzerland


----------



## say brooke

BigAkoya said:


> Isn't there already one in NM at the Westchester mall in White Plains?  I've been there several times, but not in the past few years.  I have not been impressed with that one if you're talking about the one in White Plains.  I am surprised VCA has not already closed it.
> 
> So they are opening a new one?


Yes, so I hear. Remodeling it and will be run as a Van Cleef boutique inside Neimans.


----------



## kristy617

Hi everyone. I did a search but wasn’t able to find anything. From your experiences, did the Van Cleef white gold turn yellow after years of wear? I just purchased my first Van Cleef, a white gold perlee pearls of gold (perle d’or) bracelet, to go with my Cartier WG small love. I love how the Cartier WG patina and turns into a steel look. I was wondering if the Van Cleef would age similarly to the Cartier, or it might turn yellow and would need to be replated. Thanks!

Here is the current stack! And apologies for the yucky nails.


----------



## HADASSA

say brooke said:


> Heard VCA in Westchester Co is the first to close, Aug 1. And will re open as a consigned store inside Neimans. Atlanta, apparently will be getting the largest VCA inside of Neiman Marcus, but not until next year. I bet they will follow their own return policy etc just like Chanel does, inside of Neimans and Saks.





say brooke said:


> Yes, so I hear. Remodeling it and will be run as a Van Cleef boutique inside Neimans.



Closing this August 01, 2021???


----------



## Pitu

Hi, need some advice here.  Should I invest in a tennis bracelet or a VCA Vintage Alhambra necklace?

I had long wanted a tennis bracelet budget ard 2.5ct which I can wear daily.  I only recently came upon the gold Vintage Alhambra which caught my eye.  It was a beautiful piece and I love gold.

I’m not sure should I go for the VCA brand or get my tennis bracelet first. Hopeful the VCA will be next. 

Would like to hv your thoughts.
Thanks so much.


----------



## missie1

Pitu said:


> Hi, need some advice here.  Should I invest in a tennis bracelet or a VCA Vintage Alhambra necklace?
> 
> I had long wanted a tennis bracelet budget ard 2.5ct which I can wear daily.  I only recently came upon the gold Vintage Alhambra which caught my eye.  It was a beautiful piece and I love gold.
> 
> I’m not sure should I go for the VCA brand or get my tennis bracelet first. Hopeful the VCA will be next.
> 
> Would like to hv your thoughts.
> Thanks so much.


I would advise to get tennis first simply because VCA is a rabbit hole you quickly fall down.  The tennis is one and done. VCA various combinations and options tend to lead to wishlist items.


----------



## vinotastic

Pitu said:


> Hi, need some advice here.  Should I invest in a tennis bracelet or a VCA Vintage Alhambra necklace?
> 
> I had long wanted a tennis bracelet budget ard 2.5ct which I can wear daily.  I only recently came upon the gold Vintage Alhambra which caught my eye.  It was a beautiful piece and I love gold.
> 
> I’m not sure should I go for the VCA brand or get my tennis bracelet first. Hopeful the VCA will be next.
> 
> Would like to hv your thoughts.
> Thanks so much.



Would you also wear the VCA daily?  Diamond prices fluctuate but VCA seems to always go up, so I would say get the vintage bracelet first.


----------



## 8seventeen19

kristy617 said:


> Hi everyone. I did a search but wasn’t able to find anything. From your experiences, did the Van Cleef white gold turn yellow after years of wear? I just purchased my first Van Cleef, a white gold perlee pearls of gold (perle d’or) bracelet, to go with my Cartier WG small love. I love how the Cartier WG patina and turns into a steel look. I was wondering if the Van Cleef would age similarly to the Cartier, or it might turn yellow and would need to be replated. Thanks!
> 
> Here is the current stack! And apologies for the yucky nails.
> 
> View attachment 5148125
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148126
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148127


It will. I have a Love ring (shown in this img as well) and it is the same color as my Perlee. I think I've had the WG Perlee for 3, almost 4 years now. It's in my daily stack with the single row pave and other Perlee bangles. My WG Perlee rings have all developed that patina also (next to the Love ring).


----------



## kristy617

8seventeen19 said:


> It will. I have a Love ring (shown in this img as well) and it is the same color as my Perlee. I think I've had the WG Perlee for 3, almost 4 years now. It's in my daily stack with the single row pave and other Perlee bangles. My WG Perlee rings have all developed that patina also (next to the Love ring).
> 
> View attachment 5149093



I LOVE YOUR STACK!!!!  Thanks for taking the time to respond! I am very happy to know this!


----------



## cafecreme15

Hi all! Have taken a bit of a break from TPF and VCA to focus on getting married and buying an apartment but I am just beginning to come back to it! Am thinking of my next purchase which will prob be toward the latter part of this year. Was originally thinking two motif Alhambra earrings but now I’m thinking I may get more use out of a 10 motif necklace since I just bought some non-VCA earrings I’m loving. I think the guilloche might be the one!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Went in today to look/confirm and it's definitely onyx for me. The MOP is beautiful, and it's hard to tell from the photos, but the onyx is much better against my skin; in person the WMOP blends in a bit.


----------



## smallfry

cafecreme15 said:


> Hi all! Have taken a bit of a break from TPF and VCA to focus on getting married and buying an apartment but I am just beginning to come back to it! Am thinking of my next purchase which will prob be toward the latter part of this year. Was originally thinking two motif Alhambra earrings but now I’m thinking I may get more use out of a 10 motif necklace since I just bought some non-VCA earrings I’m loving. I think the guilloche might be the one!



Congratulations on your marriage and new home!  All three necklaces look lovely, but I agree that the guilloche is the one.  It really sparkles on you!


----------



## glamourbag

cafecreme15 said:


> Hi all! Have taken a bit of a break from TPF and VCA to focus on getting married and buying an apartment but I am just beginning to come back to it! Am thinking of my next purchase which will prob be toward the latter part of this year. Was originally thinking two motif Alhambra earrings but now I’m thinking I may get more use out of a 10 motif necklace since I just bought some non-VCA earrings I’m loving. I think the guilloche might be the one!


Congratulations on the wedding and new apt!!!!!! As for the ten motif I fully support the guilloche! I love it and wear it often. its currently being shortened with VCA and I miss it already. I hope it comes home to you soon.


----------



## prettychic

Notorious Pink said:


> Went in today to look/confirm and it's definitely onyx for me. The MOP is beautiful, and it's hard to tell from the photos, but the onyx is much better against my skin; in person the WMOP blends in a bit.
> 
> View attachment 5149298


I have the same exact Rose de Noel and it is my favorite piece, it's spectacular! I like the way you styled it and I like the black on you but as for the RdN the mop is really flattering on the skin


----------



## cafecreme15

smallfry said:


> Congratulations on your marriage and new home!  All three necklaces look lovely, but I agree that the guilloche is the one.  It really sparkles on you!





glamourbag said:


> Congratulations on the wedding and new apt!!!!!! As for the ten motif I fully support the guilloche! I love it and wear it often. its currently being shortened with VCA and I miss it already. I hope it comes home to you soon.


Thank you both so much! I’m targeting to purchase late fall or early winter later this year. Hopefully before they sneak in another price increase since they are coming fast and furious now…


----------



## Pitu

missie1 said:


> I would advise to get tennis first simply because VCA is a rabbit hole you quickly fall down.  The tennis is one and done. VCA various combinations and options tend to lead to wishlist items.





vinotastic said:


> Would you also wear the VCA daily?  Diamond prices fluctuate but VCA seems to always go up, so I would say get the vintage bracelet first.



Hi missie1 & vinotastic, 
Oh, both your advice is so valid.  The tennis is one and done but the prices for VCA is always increasing.
Sofar, I did try on the tennis bracelet but not VCA yet.  Probably got to pop into the BCA boutique and see where my heart go.
Thanks so much, hope to make up my mind soon.  Hv a good day.


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> Hi all! Have taken a bit of a break from TPF and VCA to focus on getting married and buying an apartment but I am just beginning to come back to it! Am thinking of my next purchase which will prob be toward the latter part of this year. Was originally thinking two motif Alhambra earrings but now I’m thinking I may get more use out of a 10 motif necklace since I just bought some non-VCA earrings I’m loving. I think the guilloche might be the one!


They’re all gorgeous on you, but if I had to pick one - and really there is no wrong choice here - I would say to go for the guilloche.


----------



## eternallove4bag

cafecreme15 said:


> Hi all! Have taken a bit of a break from TPF and VCA to focus on getting married and buying an apartment but I am just beginning to come back to it! Am thinking of my next purchase which will prob be toward the latter part of this year. Was originally thinking two motif Alhambra earrings but now I’m thinking I may get more use out of a 10 motif necklace since I just bought some non-VCA earrings I’m loving. I think the guilloche might be the one!


Many congrats on your marriage and the new apartment! All three 10 motifs look amazing on you! My vote for guilloche! Looks extra good!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> Went in today to look/confirm and it's definitely onyx for me. The MOP is beautiful, and it's hard to tell from the photos, but the onyx is much better against my skin; in person the WMOP blends in a bit.
> 
> View attachment 5149298


Oooh loving the onyx on you! And the RdN not to mention the Frivole! Woman you are in trouble! Which will you choose first?


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooh loving the onyx on you! And the RdN not to mention the Frivole! Woman you are in trouble! Which will you choose first?



Frivole first
Then onyx 
Then RDN


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> Frivole first
> Then onyx
> Then RDN


I might just be following on your footsteps! I was thinking onyx next year and this coming from a girl who thought onyx looked horrible on her skin tone! But after trying it at the store last week, I am a believer!


----------



## BigAkoya

cafecreme15 said:


> Hi all! Have taken a bit of a break from TPF and VCA to focus on getting married and buying an apartment but I am just beginning to come back to it! Am thinking of my next purchase which will prob be toward the latter part of this year. Was originally thinking two motif Alhambra earrings but now I’m thinking I may get more use out of a 10 motif necklace since I just bought some non-VCA earrings I’m loving. I think the guilloche might be the one!


First…Congratulations on all the recent wonderful events in your life! The sun is certainly shining on you! 

And speaking of shine, I love all the necklaces on you.  If I had to choose one, for pure beauty, it would be the BA.  Wow, the BA pops on you and looks so gorgeous with your blond hair!  Blue eyes too?!  And against your skin! 

Guilloche is nice too, but for me though, I don’t love it.  Yes, it’s shiny gold, so unless you want just an all metal gold chain necklace, I would get a pop of color.  

At the end of the day, if you take out the “it’s VCA”, “it’s Guilloche”, “it’s the rare BA” hype, these are fun necklaces with pop! 

Looking at it from that view, the BA is gorgeous on you, it’s mesmerizing to me.  Whether someone knows it’s VCA or not, that necklace screams of beauty on you.

It’s preference of course as all VCA is lovely.  Good luck and congrats again on your wonderful life!


----------



## A bottle of Red

BigAkoya said:


> First…Congratulations on all the recent wonderful events in your life! The sun is certainly shining on you!
> 
> And speaking of shine, I love all the necklaces on you.  If I had to choose one, for pure beauty, it would be the BA.  Wow, the BA pops on you and looks so gorgeous with your blond hair!  Blue eyes too?!  And against your skin!
> 
> Guilloche is nice too, but for me though, I don’t love it.  Yes, it’s shiny gold, so unless you want just an all metal gold chain necklace, I would get a pop of color.
> 
> At the end of the day, if you take out the “it’s VCA”, “it’s Guilloche”, “it’s the rare BA” hype, these are fun necklaces with pop!
> 
> Looking at it from that view, the BA is gorgeous on you, it’s mesmerizing to me.  Whether someone knows it’s VCA or not, that necklace screams of beauty on you.
> 
> It’s preference of course as all VCA is lovely.  Good luck and congrats again on your wonderful life!


Got to agree the blue adds a beautiful pop of color & looks amazing on you


----------



## wisconsin

You are so young! I always loved the blue agate. I vote the blue agate for you even though I have the 10 motif guilloche myself.



cafecreme15 said:


> Hi all! Have taken a bit of a break from TPF and VCA to focus on getting married and buying an apartment but I am just beginning to come back to it! Am thinking of my next purchase which will prob be toward the latter part of this year. Was originally thinking two motif Alhambra earrings but now I’m thinking I may get more use out of a 10 motif necklace since I just bought some non-VCA earrings I’m loving. I think the guilloche might be the one!


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> Frivole first
> Then onyx
> Then RDN


Love them all on you, but that Frivole is so beautiful on you.  There is no other 3-dimensional, heart-shaped petal flower like it!  Since you wear short necklaces and you like bold, you may want to try the Very Large Frivole.  I love it... so gorgeous.  I was going to get it and wear it long (I don't wear short necklaces), but it's not bold enough as a long necklace.  It really pops as a short necklace. It's not quite as big as RDN, but it's super blingy.  For now, it's only in WG, but you never know... Frivole is so popular and new pieces seem to come out all the time.  Try it on for fun... you may hate it or you may love it. 
I am still thinking about getting it to wear long.  I love love love Frivole!     

Frivole clip pendant, very large model - VCARP6L600 - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> Love them all on you, but that Frivole is so beautiful on you.  There is no other 3-dimensional, heart-shaped petal flower like it!  Since you wear short necklaces and you like bold, you may want to try the Very Large Frivole.  I love it... so gorgeous.  I was going to get it and wear it long (I don't wear short necklaces), but it's not bold enough as a long necklace.  It really pops as a short necklace. It's not quite as big as RDN, but it's super blingy.  For now, it's only in WG, but you never know... Frivole is so popular and new pieces seem to come out all the time.  Try it on for fun... you may hate it or you may love it.
> I am still thinking about getting it to wear long.  I love love love Frivole!
> 
> Frivole clip pendant, very large model - VCARP6L600 - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)



yes, the frivole is a must. My SA says I could do with or without the pendant but I love the earrings and I prefer a set. I like the large Frivole, but it would be further down on the list, especially as I have the Magic Pave. I wear both short and long, only I dont really have any long (yet!)


----------



## Lien

eternallove4bag said:


> I might just be following on your footsteps! I was thinking onyx next year and this coming from a girl who thought onyx looked horrible on her skin tone! But after trying it at the store last week, I am a believer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150295



I swear!  That looks just like Chevre to me!  Loooooove!

Oh and I love onyx too.  Adore it in fact.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Love them all on you, but that Frivole is so beautiful on you.  There is no other 3-dimensional, heart-shaped petal flower like it!  Since you wear short necklaces and you like bold, you may want to try the Very Large Frivole.  I love it... so gorgeous.  I was going to get it and wear it long (I don't wear short necklaces), but it's not bold enough as a long necklace.  It really pops as a short necklace. It's not quite as big as RDN, but it's super blingy.  For now, it's only in WG, but you never know... Frivole is so popular and new pieces seem to come out all the time.  Try it on for fun... you may hate it or you may love it.
> I am still thinking about getting it to wear long.  I love love love Frivole!
> 
> Frivole clip pendant, very large model - VCARP6L600 - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)


I want the yg non pave version of this at some point. It has so many options - wear long, short or as a pin.


----------



## Marmotte

My BF surprised me with the Lady Bug Lucky Spring bracelet in Rose Gold.

Love it!!


----------



## luxelove27

Hi VCA lovers in terms of durability do you prefer VCA or Cartier?
Is VCA YG more durable or RG?
Does VCA YG lose shape? Or links break?
If we get bracelet resized(allhambra) is there a durability issue?

out of perlee and allhambra which one is more durable ??
Thanks so much


----------



## luxelove27

Hi VCA lovers in terms of durability do you prefer VCA or Cartier?
Is VCA YG more durable or RG?
Does VCA YG lose shape? Or links break?
If we get bracelet resized(allhambra) is there a durability issue?

out of perlee and allhambra which one is more durable ??
Thanks so much


----------



## nycmamaofone

luxelove27 said:


> Hi VCA lovers in terms of durability do you prefer VCA or Cartier?
> Is VCA YG more durable or RG?
> Does VCA YG lose shape? Or links break?
> If we get bracelet resized(allhambra) is there a durability issue?
> 
> out of perlee and allhambra which one is more durable ??
> Thanks so much


In my personal opinion, Cartier is generally more durable and hard-wearing, but this depends on the piece of course. A Love will be more hard wearing than an Alhambra bracelet. But VCA is more beautiful and feminine. It is more delicate but prettier.

There are of course some very durable pieces from VCA. I would choose the all Hammered gold Alhambra over the stones if you want the most durable material. You can also choose Alhambra for necklaces and earrings as these are less likely to get damaged assuming you are not showering with them.

Perlee is also very durable as it is gold or gold with diamonds.


----------



## luxelove27

Hi there! Thanks for your reply would you say all gold allhambra is equally durable to cartier and perlee?


----------



## glamourbag

luxelove27 said:


> Hi there! Thanks for your reply would you say all gold allhambra is equally durable to cartier and perlee?


As @nycmamaofone mentioned, the all gold (but not the guilloche all gold but rather as she indicated the "hammered") Alhambra is the hardiest of the Alhambra's (pave is as well). It will hide scratches far better than a shiny Love or shiny Perlee. Even the clover Perlee has mirrored surface so it can scratch if you hit it on the right angle. If you defining durability to also include scratching then the all gold "hammered" Alhambra will hide scratches more. Its also a matter of comparing bangles to link bracelets (which Im assuming you are considering) but the links in Alhambra haven't really been known to be an issue in regards to strength.


----------



## luxelove27

Yess! I meant the hammered one only, I really like it by the looks of it and my only concern on bracelet vs bangle arose because of durability in terms of links, do you think allhambra hammered is equally durable compared to other bangles


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lien said:


> I swear!  That looks just like Chevre to me!  Loooooove!
> 
> Oh and I love onyx too.  Adore it in fact.


You and I both share a love for chèvre leather. I have two chèvre bags in my collection and I absolutely adore them! 

Sigh! I had dismissed onyx as being too harsh on my skin tone and now I have to re-evaluate. Initially, I thought 20 motifs aged my look but this time at my store, I was surprised to find that it’s actually the 10 motif that had that effect on me (maybe it was the chalcedony 10 motif that I tried thats throwing me off?) and the 20 motif actually seemed young and hip! 
I know @BigAkoya is a huge fan of the 20s and now I can see why! Next year, I definitely want to add either a 10 or 20 motif. Right now, I am leaning towards the 20.


----------



## cafecreme15

BigAkoya said:


> First…Congratulations on all the recent wonderful events in your life! The sun is certainly shining on you!
> 
> And speaking of shine, I love all the necklaces on you.  If I had to choose one, for pure beauty, it would be the BA.  Wow, the BA pops on you and looks so gorgeous with your blond hair!  Blue eyes too?!  And against your skin!
> 
> Guilloche is nice too, but for me though, I don’t love it.  Yes, it’s shiny gold, so unless you want just an all metal gold chain necklace, I would get a pop of color.
> 
> At the end of the day, if you take out the “it’s VCA”, “it’s Guilloche”, “it’s the rare BA” hype, these are fun necklaces with pop!
> 
> Looking at it from that view, the BA is gorgeous on you, it’s mesmerizing to me.  Whether someone knows it’s VCA or not, that necklace screams of beauty on you.
> 
> It’s preference of course as all VCA is lovely.  Good luck and congrats again on your wonderful life!





A bottle of Red said:


> Got to agree the blue adds a beautiful pop of color & looks amazing on you





wisconsin said:


> You are so young! I always loved the blue agate. I vote the blue agate for you even though I have the 10 motif guilloche myself.


Thank you so much everyone!! After putting so many things on hold for covid it feels so amazing to be forging ahead with life again. I do love the blue for a pop of color but I’m worried it would be more limiting for versatile wear than the guilloche. Though I absolutely see myself getting another colorful one down the road! The SA was amazed they happened to have both the guilloche and BA in stock at the same time given all the stock shortages.


----------



## glamourbag

luxelove27 said:


> Yess! I meant the hammered one only, I really like it by the looks of it and my only concern on bracelet vs bangle arose because of durability in terms of links, do you think allhambra hammered is equally durable compared to other bangles


I've never had an issue so unless your planning to hang a weight from the Alhambra Im sure it would be fine for daily wear (including showering, working out, sleeping). I've never heard of the links snapping. That isn't to say it can't as it obviously will have limits but I am unaware of it being a problem.


----------



## particularp

Does anyone have a great VCA SA they would recommend from NM in Tysons? Or on Newbury in Boston? These are the two cities I frequent for shopping the most and would love to start building a relationship.


----------



## chiaoapple

eternallove4bag said:


> I might just be following on your footsteps! I was thinking onyx next year and this coming from a girl who thought onyx looked horrible on her skin tone! But after trying it at the store last week, I am a believer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150295


I am having the exact same experience! For some reason I have never even tried on the onyx in the 7 or so years that I have been buying VCA, thinking it wouldn’t work on me, but last week did it for fun… and ended up liking it a lot! On the wish list it goes.
Agree that it looks amazing on you!


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> You and I both share a love for chèvre leather. I have two chèvre bags in my collection and I absolutely adore them!
> 
> Sigh! I had dismissed onyx as being too harsh on my skin tone and now I have to re-evaluate. Initially, I thought 20 motifs aged my look but this time at my store, I was surprised to find that it’s actually the 10 motif that had that effect on me (maybe it was the chalcedony 10 motif that I tried thats throwing me off?) and the 20 motif actually seemed young and hip!
> I know @BigAkoya is a huge fan of the 20s and now I can see why! Next year, I definitely want to add either a 10 or 20 motif. Right now, I am leaning towards the 20.


Yes yes yes!  I vote yes to getting a 20!  There is no other look like a 20 motif just swinging!  Short necklaces are everywhere, but a long swinging necklace rocks!  Try one on next time you're at a boutique.  I bet you will fall in love! So carefree and chic.


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> I am having the exact same experience! For some reason I have never even tried on the onyx in the 7 or so years that I have been buying VCA, thinking it wouldn’t work on me, but last week did it for fun… and ended up liking it a lot! On the wish list it goes.
> Agree that it looks amazing on you!


Thank you so much! Now I have onyx with GHW on my mind. So much fun just trying for now though!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Yes yes yes!  I vote yes to getting a 20!  There is no other look like a 20 motif just swinging!  Short necklaces are everywhere, but a long swinging necklace rocks!  Try one on next time you're at a boutique.  I bet you will fall in love! So carefree and chic.


I am so in love with the onyx 20 motif that I tried at the store the other day. I tried a carnelian 20 motif too but that was a pass for me. The onyx felt so much more versatile on me or maybe it was the black blouse with jeans that I was wearing. Either way, I am intrigued now and want to explore this option more for next year! Thanks for the encouragement


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> I might just be following on your footsteps! I was thinking onyx next year and this coming from a girl who thought onyx looked horrible on her skin tone! But after trying it at the store last week, I am a believer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150295


The oynx looks great on you. The secret I think is what other oynx to pair.  Matching earrings and bracelet can be harsh which is my ongoing dilemma, but I like sets.  I've decided for sure I will get a SO of the WG oynx 20 motif.

So if you were to get a 20 motif oynx which I think is beautiful on you, I would think what earrings, bracelet, and ring you want to wear with it and if having a second or third oynx piece matters to make a set.

I was ready to order the WG oynx set (e.g. 20 motif, VA earrings, bracelet).  I was so sure, but I had the SA bring in the YG version of the set just to see how it would look for fun.  That's when I hesitated and did not place my order yet.  The three pieces of oynx are a lot of black which is how I was originally going to wear it.  And no, I would never wear the 20 motif oynx by itself, it needs a buddy.  That's just me.   

For sure though, the WG oynx 20 is on my list.

By the way, if you are a RG person, I think RG and oynx rock!  I love love love pale pink, white, and black together. The pale pink says I'm a lady, but the black says, and I can kick butt too!  Think pale pink top, white skinny jeans, 20 motif oynx!  I really love that combo, so if you love oynx and RG... wow... I would get that combo.  Just a thought.  It is also softer than YG and oynx which that combo can come across a bit 1980s to me.  That's my opinion of course.

I just wanted to share these thoughts as you decide!   It's so much fun!


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> I want the yg non pave version of this at some point. It has so many options - wear long, short or as a pin.


Ugh... I wish you had not said that!   
You are going to inspire me to cave and get this Very Large WG pave version, just to make a set of 3 to complete my Frivole set. 

As you know, you get total credit for inspiring me to get the Lotus ring.  

ADDED:  
@lynne_ross 
This...you have the most beautiful hands and long slender fingers... big rings look amazing on you.  





						Share Your Latest VCA Purchase
					

I completely understand what you mean! It is a fine balance between choosing what suits you now vs choosing what we hope to enjoy for decades (not that we could ever have so much foresight!). I was actually advised by an older relative to get the small over the mini earrings. But also advised to...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> The oynx looks great on you. The secret I think is what other oynx to pair.  Matching earrings and bracelet can be harsh which is my ongoing dilemma, but I like sets.  I've decided for sure I will get a SO of the WG oynx 20 motif.
> 
> So if you were to get a 20 motif oynx which I think is beautiful on you, I would think what earrings, bracelet, and ring you want to wear with it and if having a second or third oynx piece matters to make a set.
> 
> I was ready to order the WG oynx set (e.g. 20 motif, VA earrings, bracelet).  I was so sure, but I had the SA bring in the YG version of the set just to see how it would look for fun.  That's when I hesitated and did not place my order yet.  The three pieces of oynx are a lot of black which is how I was originally going to wear it.  And no, I would never wear the 20 motif oynx by itself, it needs a buddy.  That's just me.
> 
> For sure though, the WG oynx 20 is on my list.
> 
> By the way, if you are a RG person, I think RG and oynx rock!  I love love love pale pink, white, and black together. The pale pink says I'm a lady, but the black says, and I can kick butt too!  Think pale pink top, white skinny jeans, 20 motif oynx!  I really love that combo, so if you love oynx and RG... wow... I would get that combo.  Just a thought.  It is also softer than YG and oynx which that combo can come across a bit 1980s to me.  That's my opinion of course.
> 
> I just wanted to share these thoughts as you decide!   It's so much fun!


Thank you for always sharing your honest and valuable opinion. I actually wouldn’t mind onyx with RG. I have other RG pieces that I can pair it up with. If I get onyx 20 motif I would also get the onyx 5 motif or the vintage onyx earrings just because I like to have sets of twos. The magic earrings (the size I prefer) may be too much with the 20 so I think vintage earrings would be a better choice. Again, open to ideas. I am going to spend the next few months trying out different options before I get anything. I am thinking the large mirror polish Frivole earrings might be another option to pair with the 20 motifs.
I am glad both of us have onyx 20 motif on our WL but are not ready to buy it just yet, until we are fully convinced. Taking time with each purchase is the way to go to avoid regrets in the future.


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you for always sharing your honest and valuable opinion. I actually wouldn’t mind onyx with RG. I have other RG pieces that I can pair it up with. If I get onyx 20 motif I would also get the onyx 5 motif or the vintage onyx earrings just because I like to have sets of twos. The magic earrings (the size I prefer) may be too much with the 20 so I think vintage earrings would be a better choice. Again, open to ideas. I am going to spend the next few months trying out different options before I get anything. I am thinking the large mirror polish Frivole earrings might be another option to pair with the 20 motifs.
> I am glad both of us have onyx 20 motif on our WL but are not ready to buy it just yet, until we are fully convinced. Taking time with each purchase is the way to go to avoid regrets in the future.


Yes, I agree with you... the magic oynx is going to be really harsh looking in my opinion.
I think the VA oynx is the best match.  My opinion of course.

I will probably cave and get the WG VA oynx earrings too just to make a set.  It doesn't have to look perfect, I am more about matchy matchy which then "makes" everything look perfect, even with a striped tee and shorts!    

This is what I plan to do my next trip to VCA.  I have already flown to VCA twice this year, and last time, they did not have a lot of inventory, so I will wait until they have all these pieces in stock.  I will then go in and decide on my oynx set and get it over with (SA told me the SO is 6 month wait ).

For sure I will get WG 20 oynx. Then, to make my set...
For earrings, either:
- VA oynx (I will ask my SA to bring in that YG oynx set again to get a visual).
- Cosmos oynx
If I don't love the Cosmos earrings, I will just get the VA oynx and be done with it.

For my 3rd piece:
- If I love the Cosmos oynx earrings, I will get the Cosmos oynx BTF ring.  It was off my list, but then I said to myself, why not?  I don't hate it, and it may not be perfect, but it's so different and oynx and white metal is so Roaring 20s!  I have the Tiffany black jade cabachon ring that is big, harsh, thick silver bevel, and I love that ring!  So I'm now thinking, why not?
- If I do not love the Cosmos oynx earrings, then I will get an oynx bracelet.  I will get either the 5 motif oynx or oynx pave.  Oynx pave is really pretty, but... since I will already have the VA oynx and 20 motif oynx, I think I want the all oynx bracelet to make the perfect 3-piece matching set!  

Speaking of the roaring 20s... we are now back in the roaring 20s!...
I love emerald, diamond, and oynx together.  I plan to wear my emerald & diamond ring with my oynx set, so if you can imagine an emerald & diamond ring next to one harsh oynx 5 motif, and it doesn't quite work.  The oynx pave bracelet adds a nice seque to the emerald and diamond ring which is what I am thinking.  I also have matching earrings for my emerald & diamond ring, so I can wear the earrings on days I want more a pop of diamond, emeralds, and oynx.  But... if I get the oynx pave bracelet, I lose my perfect 3 piece set!  Such drama.

Whew, that was a long explanation, but you can see how I really think through how I want to wear my stuff before I dive in.  Too mind draining, especially since I do not have a VCA near me hence this drags on and I need to wait.
You are so lucky you can try pieces on!

I hope this was helpful as you think through your set as welll.  I would also consider any colored gemstones or bling pieces you have that are non-VCA.  Oynx and pearl/MOP look great together too!  Oh... and if you have any turquoise, turquoise and oynx are the bomb!  I like that combo for jewelry a lot too.

We will have fun with this!  Our oynx odsessy!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, I agree with you... the magic oynx is going to be really harsh looking in my opinion.
> I think the VA oynx is the best match.  My opinion of course.
> 
> I will probably cave and get the WG VA oynx earrings too just to make a set.  It doesn't have to look perfect, I am more about matchy matchy which then "makes" everything look perfect, even with a striped tee and shorts!
> 
> This is what I plan to do my next trip to VCA.  I have already flown to VCA twice this year, and last time, they did not have a lot of inventory, so I will wait until they have all these pieces in stock.  I will then go in and decide on my oynx set and get it over with (SA told me the SO is 6 month wait ).
> 
> For sure I will get WG 20 oynx. Then, to make my set...
> For earrings, either:
> - VA oynx (I will ask my SA to bring in that YG oynx set again to get a visual).
> - Cosmos oynx
> If I don't love the Cosmos earrings, I will just get the VA oynx and be done with it.
> 
> For my 3rd piece:
> - If I love the Cosmos oynx earrings, I will get the Cosmos oynx BTF ring.  It was off my list, but then I said to myself, why not?  I don't hate it, and it may not be perfect, but it's so different and oynx and white metal is so Roaring 20s!  I have the Tiffany black jade cabachon ring that is big, harsh, thick silver bevel, and I love that ring!  So I'm now thinking, why not?
> - If I do not love the Cosmos oynx earrings, then I will get an oynx bracelet.  I will get either the 5 motif oynx or oynx pave.  Oynx pave is really pretty, but... since I will already have the VA oynx and 20 motif oynx, I think I want the all oynx bracelet to make the perfect 3-piece matching set!
> 
> Speaking of the roaring 20s... we are now back in the roaring 20s!...
> I love emerald, diamond, and oynx together.  I plan to wear my emerald & diamond ring with my oynx set, so if you can imagine an emerald & diamond ring next to one harsh oynx 5 motif, and it doesn't quite work.  The oynx pave bracelet adds a nice seque to the emerald and diamond ring which is what I am thinking.  I also have matching earrings for my emerald & diamond ring, so I can wear the earrings on days I want more a pop of diamond, emeralds, and oynx.  But... if I get the oynx pave bracelet, I lose my perfect 3 piece set!  Such drama.
> 
> Whew, that was a long explanation, but you can see how I really think through how I want to wear my stuff before I dive in.  Too mind draining, especially since I do not have a VCA near me hence this drags on and I need to wait.
> You are so lucky you can try pieces on!
> 
> I hope this was helpful as you think through your set as welll.  I would also consider any colored gemstones or bling pieces you have that are non-VCA.  Oynx and pearl/MOP look great together too!  Oh... and if you have any turquoise, turquoise and oynx are the bomb!  I like that combo for jewelry a lot too.
> 
> We will have fun with this!  Our oynx odsessy!


I really admire how thoroughly you have thought through this and the different combinations and permutations you can wear your onyx pieces with. 
One thing is for certain, we are definitely going to have some fun trying out different combos till we find our perfect one! 
I actually love the idea of the Cosmos onyx earrings and BTF ring for you to pair with your onyx WG 20 motif! I hope your store has everything for you to try on when you fly there. And please post lots of pictures so we can pitch in our opinions too.. so much fun brainstorming!
In case, Cosmos doesn’t work out for you, I also like the idea of pairing the onyx 20 motif with the onyx VA earrings and 5 motif. 
Now, would you consider a two motif onyx and pave earrings to go with your 20 motif. Then, the pave/onyx 5 motif would be a perfect third addition. Just a thought and maybe your SA can have the pave onyx earrings and the matching 5 motif for you to try them in store?

So, here’s what I was planning to do. I placed a made to order for GMOP magic earrings and am planning to pick up GMOP pave 5 motif earrings later this year. Next year, when the GMOP earrings are here, I want to see if I want to also add the GMOP magic pendant (I am huge fan of magic pendants and prefer to wear them on a short chain rather the long one it comes with). I already own the VA pave pendant and matching earrings and was thinking of all the combinations I could make with the GMOP and VA pave pieces. The GMOP pave 5 motif would help tie everything together. So for example, the VA pave earrings with the GMOP magic pendant and the GMOP/pave 5 motif or the GMOP earrings with the VA pave pendant and the GMOP/pave 5 motif etc.

The reason I mention this because I just had an idea for you. How about getting the onyx WG 20 motif and the earrings, but also the onyx/pave earrings and bracelet so you can mix and match? Of course, that all depends on whether you actually like the onyx/pave 2 motif earrings. You could do the same with Cosmos if you like that better.

I love how different VCA pieces coordinate so well together!


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> I really admire how thoroughly you have thought through this and the different combinations and permutations you can wear your onyx pieces with.
> One thing is for certain, we are definitely going to have some fun trying out different combos till we find our perfect one!
> I actually love the idea of the Cosmos onyx earrings and BTF ring for you to pair with your onyx WG 20 motif! I hope your store has everything for you to try on when you fly there. And please post lots of pictures so we can pitch in our opinions too.. so much fun brainstorming!
> In case, Cosmos doesn’t work out for you, I also like the idea of pairing the onyx 20 motif with the onyx VA earrings and 5 motif.
> Now, would you consider a two motif onyx and pave earrings to go with your 20 motif. Then, the pave/onyx 5 motif would be a perfect third addition. Just a thought and maybe your SA can have the pave onyx earrings and the matching 5 motif for you to try them in store?
> 
> So, here’s what I was planning to do. I placed a made to order for GMOP magic earrings and am planning to pick up GMOP pave 5 motif earrings later this year. Next year, when the GMOP earrings are here, I want to see if I want to also add the GMOP magic pendant (I am huge fan of magic pendants and prefer to wear them on a short chain rather the long one it comes with). I already own the VA pave pendant and matching earrings and was thinking of all the combinations I could make with the GMOP and VA pave pieces. The GMOP pave 5 motif would help tie everything together. So for example, the VA pave earrings with the GMOP magic pendant and the GMOP/pave 5 motif or the GMOP earrings with the VA pave pendant and the GMOP/pave 5 motif etc.
> 
> The reason I mention this because I just had an idea for you. How about getting the onyx WG 20 motif and the earrings, but also the onyx/pave earrings and bracelet so you can mix and match? Of course, that all depends on whether you actually like the onyx/pave 2 motif earrings. You could do the same with Cosmos if you like that better.
> 
> I love how different VCA pieces coordinate so well together!


You GMOP set sounds wonderful!  I can't wait to see it.  I love all the combos you are planning as well! 
This stuff is not cheap, which is why it's really helpful for us to plan out the pieces to buy to avoid regrets. 

I love the two motif oynx pave earrings, but I'm not a big earring person and just like studs type earrings, no dangling earrings for me.  I prefer the focal points on me to be long necklaces and big rings.  So earrings and bracelets are kind of accessories to match the necklace and/or ring. 

On your GMOP pave 5 motif bracelet, yes... that is the link to tie all those single motif combos together. 
Plus, I really like the added pop of pave. 

Can't wait to see your pieces!  By the way, I have thought about getting the WG VA pave earrings as it is such a versatile piece.  This may sound goofy, but that metal dot in the center kind of bugs me.  How hard would it have been to pave the whole thing?      I would love to see a mod shot of your VA pave if you're not shy.  It's not often you see those pave earrings posted.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> You GMOP set sounds wonderful!  I can't wait to see it.  I love all the combos you are planning as well!
> This stuff is not cheap, which is why it's really helpful for us to plan out the pieces to buy to avoid regrets.
> 
> I love the two motif oynx pave earrings, but I'm not a big earring person and just like studs type earrings, no dangling earrings for me.  I prefer the focal points on me to be long necklaces and big rings.  So earrings and bracelets are kind of accessories to match the necklace and/or ring.
> 
> On your GMOP pave 5 motif bracelet, yes... that is the link to tie all those single motif combos together.
> Plus, I really like the added pop of pave.
> 
> Can't wait to see your pieces!  By the way, I have thought about getting the WG VA pave earrings as it is such a versatile piece.  This may sound goofy, but that metal dot in the center kind of bugs me.  How hard would it have been to pave the whole thing?      I would love to see a mod shot of your VA pave if you're not shy.  It's not often you see those pave earrings posted.


Thank you so much for sharing my excitement regarding the different GMOP and pave combos! I am looking forward to having all my pieces next year so I can start experimenting with combinations!

I hear you on that metal dot in the middle of the VA pave pendant and earrings! VCA could have easily removed it and made it pave all the way like they do with WG magic pave earrings and pendant!

Okay, so not the best pics (and I promise to take better ones of these earrings), but here’s a couple of pics of me wearing the earrings. My favorite earrings by far!


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much for sharing my excitement regarding the different GMOP and pave combos! I am looking forward to having all my pieces next year so I can start experimenting with combinations!
> 
> I hear you on that metal dot in the middle of the VA pave pendant and earrings! VCA could have easily removed it and made it pave all the way like they do with WG magic pave earrings and pendant!
> 
> Okay, so not the best pics (and I promise to take better ones of these earrings), but here’s a couple of pics of me wearing the earrings. My favorite earrings by far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5152378
> View attachment 5152379


Wow... they look really really nice on you.  And in both your photos, I love the "sets!"   So awesome together. 
Thanks so much for posting.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> The oynx looks great on you. The secret I think is what other oynx to pair.  Matching earrings and bracelet can be harsh which is my ongoing dilemma, but I like sets.  I've decided for sure I will get a SO of the WG oynx 20 motif.
> 
> So if you were to get a 20 motif oynx which I think is beautiful on you, I would think what earrings, bracelet, and ring you want to wear with it and if having a second or third oynx piece matters to make a set.
> 
> I was ready to order the WG oynx set (e.g. 20 motif, VA earrings, bracelet).  I was so sure, but I had the SA bring in the YG version of the set just to see how it would look for fun.  That's when I hesitated and did not place my order yet.  The three pieces of oynx are a lot of black which is how I was originally going to wear it.  And no, I would never wear the 20 motif oynx by itself, it needs a buddy.  That's just me.
> 
> For sure though, the WG oynx 20 is on my list.
> 
> By the way, if you are a RG person, I think RG and oynx rock!  I love love love pale pink, white, and black together. The pale pink says I'm a lady, but the black says, and I can kick butt too!  Think pale pink top, white skinny jeans, 20 motif oynx!  I really love that combo, so if you love oynx and RG... wow... I would get that combo.  Just a thought.  It is also softer than YG and oynx which that combo can come across a bit 1980s to me.  That's my opinion of course.
> 
> I just wanted to share these thoughts as you decide!   It's so much fun!


What are the 2 pieces you would pair yours with? I still think the wg pave earrings and the onyx/pave bracelet would be a beautiful set with a 20 (or magic as DS did). I would love the onyx/pave bracelet and 2 motif earrings. But need to stick to other sets.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Ugh... I wish you had not said that!
> You are going to inspire me to cave and get this Very Large WG pave version, just to make a set of 3 to complete my Frivole set.
> 
> As you know, you get total credit for inspiring me to get the Lotus ring.
> 
> ADDED:
> @lynne_ross
> This...you have the most beautiful hands and long slender fingers... big rings look amazing on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Share Your Latest VCA Purchase
> 
> 
> I completely understand what you mean! It is a fine balance between choosing what suits you now vs choosing what we hope to enjoy for decades (not that we could ever have so much foresight!). I was actually advised by an older relative to get the small over the mini earrings. But also advised to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


There are so many beautiful frivoles necklaces. My favourite are the very large pendant and the 9? Motif one. In yg I would get the half pave to go with earrings. I wish they made them in wg too but only seems to have yg without being full on pave. I don’t think you like short necklaces so you might not like those.
Thanks on my fingers. I use to hate my fingers since I am petite and yet my hands are large. So I would avoid rings and nail polish.  But over time from wearing my engagement ring set I realised my fingers are long and nails are long and great for rings. Only really been embracing their beautiful for the last year. Now I want more and more rings!


----------



## lynne_ross

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you for always sharing your honest and valuable opinion. I actually wouldn’t mind onyx with RG. I have other RG pieces that I can pair it up with. If I get onyx 20 motif I would also get the onyx 5 motif or the vintage onyx earrings just because I like to have sets of twos. The magic earrings (the size I prefer) may be too much with the 20 so I think vintage earrings would be a better choice. Again, open to ideas. I am going to spend the next few months trying out different options before I get anything. I am thinking the large mirror polish Frivole earrings might be another option to pair with the 20 motifs.
> I am glad both of us have onyx 20 motif on our WL but are not ready to buy it just yet, until we are fully convinced. Taking time with each purchase is the way to go to avoid regrets in the future.


I really like idea of rg frivole earrings with rg onyx 20. I don’t pair my frivole earrings with Alhambra except with my 20. For some reason it pairs well very a 20 or pendant and helps the 20 be more feminine and youthful. I hate SOs though. Onyx and rg would be beautiful. Hope vca makes they combo at some point.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> There are so many beautiful frivoles necklaces. My favourite are the very large pendant and the 9? Motif one. In yg I would get the half pave to go with earrings. I wish they made them in wg too but only seems to have yg without being full on pave. I don’t think you like short necklaces so you might not like those.
> Thanks on my fingers. I use to hate my fingers since I am petite and yet my hands are large. So I would avoid rings and nail polish.  But over time from wearing my engagement ring set I realised my fingers are long and nails are long and great for rings. Only really been embracing their beautiful for the last year. Now I want more and more rings!


Yes, I like the 9 motif look, but only if it were a long necklace, like a bunch of frivole motifs. That would be so beautiful.  You are correct, I don't wear short necklaces as I think they compete with round necklines which is all I seem to wear.  I tried on the Very Large pendant in WG pave, but I said no, as I thought it was not big enough and did not pop when worn long.  But now, I am having second thoughts, and this might make my set of 3 pieces for Frivole.

You have the most beautiful hand and fingers.  Long, slender, and no bulging knuckles with divets in the center like I have.  The knuckle is the secret to beautiful hands, and your hands are perfect.  Get more rings!     Frivole!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Wow... they look really really nice on you.  And in both your photos, I love the "sets!"   So awesome together.
> Thanks so much for posting.


Thank you so much! Hehe like you I love sets too! I think my most often worn sets have to be my VA pave earrings and pendant set!


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> I really like idea of rg frivole earrings with rg onyx 20. I don’t pair my frivole earrings with Alhambra except with my 20. For some reason it pairs well very a 20 or pendant and helps the 20 be more feminine and youthful. I hate SOs though. Onyx and rg would be beautiful. Hope vca makes they combo at some point.


Gosh I am already cringing at the thought of paying 30% extra for that SO and MTOs! I asked my SA today and here are the prices she quoted:
Onyx RG 20 motif - $20,700
Onyx RG 5 motif - $5200
Onyx RG vintage earrings- $5200
Onyx RG 10 motif - $10,400
Onyx RG magic earrings - $6500

Hope the above info is useful to anyone thinking of going onyx in rose gold.


----------



## kimber418

Notorious Pink said:


> Went in today to look/confirm and it's definitely onyx for me. The MOP is beautiful, and it's hard to tell from the photos, but the onyx is much better against my skin; in person the WMOP blends in a bit.
> 
> View attachment 5149298


Love all of this on you, especially the 20 motif ONYX.   LOVE it!   It is one of my own favorite 20 motifs.  I wear it the most!


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Gosh I am already cringing at the thought of paying 30% extra for that SO and MTOs! I asked my SA today and here are the prices she quoted:
> Onyx RG 20 motif - $20,700
> Onyx RG 5 motif - $5200
> Onyx RG vintage earrings- $5200
> Onyx RG 10 motif - $10,400
> Onyx RG magic earrings - $6500
> 
> Hope the above info is useful to anyone thinking of going onyx in rose gold.


I would do it!  I love pink and black (e.g. RG and oynx).  I think it is much more elegant than yellow and black (e.g. YG and oynx).   

The RG is actually less than the WG oynx set I was quoted. I wonder why WG is always priced higher.  Annoying.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> I would do it!  I love pink and black (e.g. RG and oynx).  I think it is much more elegant than yellow and black (e.g. YG and oynx).
> 
> The RG is actually less than the WG oynx set I was quoted. I wonder why WG is always priced higher.  Annoying.


Soooo tempted


----------



## luxelove27

Hi there, wondering which one is more durable, links  strength etc, VCA allhambra in all gold or Cartier?


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> You GMOP set sounds wonderful!  I can't wait to see it.  I love all the combos you are planning as well!
> This stuff is not cheap, which is why it's really helpful for us to plan out the pieces to buy to avoid regrets.
> 
> I love the two motif oynx pave earrings, but I'm not a big earring person and just like studs type earrings, no dangling earrings for me.  I prefer the focal points on me to be long necklaces and big rings.  So earrings and bracelets are kind of accessories to match the necklace and/or ring.
> 
> On your GMOP pave 5 motif bracelet, yes... that is the link to tie all those single motif combos together.
> Plus, I really like the added pop of pave.
> 
> Can't wait to see your pieces!  By the way, I have thought about getting the WG VA pave earrings as it is such a versatile piece.  This may sound goofy, but that metal dot in the center kind of bugs me.  How hard would it have been to pave the whole thing?      I would love to see a mod shot of your VA pave if you're not shy.  It's not often you see those pave earrings posted.





lynne_ross said:


> What are the 2 pieces you would pair yours with? I still think the wg pave earrings and the onyx/pave bracelet would be a beautiful set with a 20 (or magic as DS did). I would love the onyx/pave bracelet and 2 motif earrings. But need to stick to other sets.



@BigAkoya  I was JUST about to say what Lynne said and then I saw she had the same thought!  I absolutely think the VA pave wg earrings and the onyx/pave bracelet are the most perfect pieces to wear with your 20 motif wg onyx!  I think that is one of the most beautiful sets of Alhambra!   Also, I actually like the little dot in the pave earrings because it adds some dimension rather than being totally flat. In the white gold with diamonds, you don't notice it as much as you do in the yg and pg since the dot is a different color than the diamonds. And yes, emeralds are GORGEOUS with onyx!


----------



## lynne_ross

DS2006 said:


> @BigAkoya  I was JUST about to say what Lynne said and then I saw she had the same thought!  I absolutely think the VA pave wg earrings and the onyx/pave bracelet are the most perfect pieces to wear with your 20 motif wg onyx!  I think that is one of the most beautiful sets of Alhambra!   Also, I actually like the little dot in the pave earrings because it adds some dimension rather than being totally flat. In the white gold with diamonds, you don't notice it as much as you do in the yg and pg since the dot is a different color than the diamonds. And yes, emeralds are GORGEOUS with onyx!


I like the fit too. Even in the yg earrings. I find the magic wg ones just too flat looking. 
I was thinking of your beautiful set when I made the suggestion to BigA.


----------



## Lien

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much for sharing my excitement regarding the different GMOP and pave combos! I am looking forward to having all my pieces next year so I can start experimenting with combinations!
> 
> I hear you on that metal dot in the middle of the VA pave pendant and earrings! VCA could have easily removed it and made it pave all the way like they do with WG magic pave earrings and pendant!
> 
> Okay, so not the best pics (and I promise to take better ones of these earrings), but here’s a couple of pics of me wearing the earrings. My favorite earrings by far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5152378
> View attachment 5152379



You're always so well put together, so stylish.

My style icon!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lien said:


> You're always so well put together, so stylish.
> 
> My style icon!!


You are super sweet! I admire your style so much so this is high praise coming from you


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> By the way, if you are a RG person, I think RG and oynx rock!  I love love love pale pink, white, and black together. The pale pink says I'm a lady, but the black says, and I can kick butt too!  Think pale pink top, white skinny jeans, 20 motif oynx!  I really love that combo, so if you love oynx and RG... wow... I would get that combo.  Just a thought.  It is also softer than YG and oynx which that combo can come across a bit 1980s to me.  That's my opinion of course.





BigAkoya said:


> I would do it!  I love pink and black (e.g. RG and oynx).  I think it is much more elegant than yellow and black (e.g. YG and oynx).
> 
> The RG is actually less than the WG oynx set I was quoted. I wonder why WG is always priced higher.  Annoying.



I'm a little confused - I thought that you didn't like onyx so much, as you were saying that it was harsh - ?



eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you for always sharing your honest and valuable opinion. I actually wouldn’t mind onyx with RG. I have other RG pieces that I can pair it up with. If I get onyx 20 motif I would also get the onyx 5 motif or the vintage onyx earrings just because I like to have sets of twos. The magic earrings (the size I prefer) may be too much with the 20 so I think vintage earrings would be a better choice. Again, open to ideas. I am going to spend the next few months trying out different options before I get anything. I am thinking the large mirror polish Frivole earrings might be another option to pair with the 20 motifs.
> I am glad both of us have onyx 20 motif on our WL but are not ready to buy it just yet, until we are fully convinced. Taking time with each purchase is the way to go to avoid regrets in the future.



I think these pieces will be very versatile. I can't wait! Be my twin!   



lynne_ross said:


> I really like idea of rg frivole earrings with rg onyx 20. I don’t pair my frivole earrings with Alhambra except with my 20. For some reason it pairs well very a 20 or pendant and helps the 20 be more feminine and youthful. I hate SOs though. Onyx and rg would be beautiful. Hope vca makes they combo at some point.



I will definitely wear PG frivoles with the onyx pieces. Also those PG Pasquale Bruni hoops I posted in the other thread.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> I think these pieces will be very versatile. I can't wait! Be my twin!


Onyx with RG or onyx with YG made it to my WL….Now to decide whether to bring it home versus the hammered rose gold 20 motif next year. Have you tried the hammered rose gold 20 motif at the store by any chance? My store doesn’t have it in stock and I have been crushing on those for so long!


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> I'm a little confused - I thought that you didn't like onyx so much, as you were saying that it was harsh - ?
> 
> 
> 
> I think these pieces will be very versatile. I can't wait! Be my twin!
> 
> 
> 
> I will definitely wear PG frivoles with the onyx pieces. Also those PG Pasquale Bruni hoops I posted in the other thread.


Softens with pale pink.  I love pale pink with black.


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> Softens with pale pink.  I love pale pink with black.


That's what I had been talking about ordering. I love pink with black too.   
I'm sorry that I wasn't clear, thats why it's an SO - I absolutely cannot wait!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> Onyx with RG or onyx with YG made it to my WL….Now to decide whether to bring it home versus the hammered rose gold 20 motif next year. Have you tried the hammered rose gold 20 motif at the store by any chance? My store doesn’t have it in stock and I have been crushing on those for so long!



I haven't tried it on in a really long time, but plain RG isn't quite "enough" on me. I love it, though!


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> That's what I had been talking about ordering. I love pink with black too.
> I'm sorry that I wasn't clear, thats why it's an SO - I absolutely cannot wait!!!


Oh, sorry, me too, I probably misunderstood you as well... too much excitement!!! 
Pink and black together is so gorgeous...  what were the pieces did you ordered again?!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> @BigAkoya  I was JUST about to say what Lynne said and then I saw she had the same thought!  I absolutely think the VA pave wg earrings and the onyx/pave bracelet are the most perfect pieces to wear with your 20 motif wg onyx!  I think that is one of the most beautiful sets of Alhambra!   Also, I actually like the little dot in the pave earrings because it adds some dimension rather than being totally flat. In the white gold with diamonds, you don't notice it as much as you do in the yg and pg since the dot is a different color than the diamonds. And yes, emeralds are GORGEOUS with onyx!


That's two votes for the VA pave earrings, you and @lynne_ross !  
You know, I have never even tried these earrings on due to the "dot."  I think I need to add these to the earring list to try on.  Thinking now... I think the VA pave earrings and oynx/pave bracelet is better than Cosmos oynx earrings and BTF ring.  

Is there reason why you did not get the VA oynx earrings to go with your Magic oynx necklace and oynx / pave bracelet?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> I haven't tried it on in a really long time, but plain RG isn't quite "enough" on me. I love it, though!


I hope I get to try it at some point at my store. I tried the 16 motif hammered RG a few years ago and had loved it but that’s a different look than the 20 motif I am sure.


----------



## Hikar1

Apologies if this has been discussed before, but: is anyone else having trouble ordering VCA online? Some pages aren't even fully loading, while some pages are (for example some pages will let me either add to bag, or call for availability). It just so happens the items I want aren't showing up anything at all after clicking on the link. This is happening both on mobile and desktop. Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> Oh, sorry, me too, I probably misunderstood you as well... too much excitement!!!
> Pink and black together is so gorgeous...  what were the pieces did you ordered again?!



Rose Gold/Onyx 20 motif necklace
Rose Gold/Onyx/Pave Alternating 5 motif bracelet
Rose Gold/Onyx/Pave Alternating 3 motif Magic Earrings


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> Rose Gold/Onyx 20 motif necklace
> Rose Gold/Onyx/Pave Alternating 5 motif bracelet
> Rose Gold/Onyx/Pave Alternating 3 motif Magic Earrings


That is going to be a gorgeous set!  Just fabulous!  It will look so beautiful with a pale pink top and white bottom.  Then the pop of RG and oynx!     

Can't wait to see it!  When do you put your order in?  As in... how much longer!


----------



## Pitu

#missie1, you are so right.  I think I may have fallen into the rabbit hole.  Went into a VCA boutique the other day and came out with my 1st purchase!. I think my tennis bracelet will hv to wait.

They don’t have the Vintage Alhambra in gold that I want and so I try on my next choice which is the gray MOP. The SA bought out the tiger eye as there are 2 newly arrived pieces.
I really had zero knowledge of this stone and I don’t even have the intention to try it on as I thought the brown/yellow tone might not suit my skin colour.

Oh, I’m so wrong.  I try on the gray MOP and somehow it don’t give me any sort of wow factor.  Since the tiger eye is eying on me, I just put it on.  Oh my, I am just so stunned.  The stone really stand out on me as a whole and look so classy and elegant and yet so neutral that can allow me to wear it everyday.  The chatoyancy effect of the stone was just so amazing.  Mine had gold/brown/yellow colour tone.  As compare to the gray MOP which since a little dull.

I knew later that tiger eye had some sort of healing and protection power. Well, probably I may hv found some connection to it cos I try on the other piece but don’t prefer as it looks more brown.

 Here are some pic to share.  See if you do agree with me.


----------



## artistemd

particularp said:


> Does anyone have a great VCA SA they would recommend from NM in Tysons? Or on Newbury in Boston? These are the two cities I frequent for shopping the most and would love to start building a relationship.


Katherine Culbertson at NM Tysons Galleria is the BEST! She really works hard to bring in whatever your heart desires. She's been my SA for 7 years.


----------



## BBINX

Pitu said:


> Here are some pic to share.  See if you do agree with me.


Wow, the Tiger Eye stone is a winner. I like you had been hesitant with the GMOP and TE because I thought they would blend into my brown skin tone. Thank you for providing the photos with the side by side. I started down the rabbit hole in June with the Vintage pendant and earrings in Malachite and am now looking to add my next necklace (quickly added a pair of sweet MOP earrings and Gold frivole mini earrings after my store visit). You’ve given me something else to consider with the TE!


----------



## nycmamaofone

How long does it take to repair something? I sent my earrings to be soldered and curious what the average wait time is. (For reference it’ll be two weeks this Wednesday.)


----------



## Cams

Hello VCA lovers. I enjoy looking at your beautiful pieces and now I would like to get a small piece, I really like the alehambra sweet, pendant and earrings, just not sure which one should I go for, the black onyx? The mother of pearl or red?
Would really appreciate your input. I would love to wear the pendant to layer, I just want  it to be a little carefree. This would be my first pieces of VCA.
Thanking you all n advance.


----------



## artistemd

chanelchic2002 said:


> I wish they would stay in VA I hate going in to DC.  Stopped going to Hermès because of that. Too much of a hassle to go down there and with uptick in crime not the place to be to walk out with a shopping bag that says look what I bought.


I wish they would stay in VA, too... I no longer feel safe shopping in CityCenter. I haven't been to Hermes there in ages. That being said, Chanel just opened in CityCenter, so it would not be a stretch if VCA was looking to move there, as well.


----------



## BigAkoya

nycmamaofone said:


> How long does it take to repair something? I sent my earrings to be soldered and curious what the average wait time is. (For reference it’ll be two weeks this Wednesday.)


Well, it took my services about two weeks.  I had a bracelet shortened, and two earrings adjusted/posts replaced for slimmer ones.  Maybe give it another week.  It does not take long.


----------



## missie1

Pitu said:


> #missie1, you are so right.  I think I may have fallen into the rabbit hole.  Went into a VCA boutique the other day and came out with my 1st purchase!. I think my tennis bracelet will hv to wait.
> 
> They don’t have the Vintage Alhambra in gold that I want and so I try on my next choice which is the gray MOP. The SA bought out the tiger eye as there are 2 newly arrived pieces.
> I really had zero knowledge of this stone and I don’t even have the intention to try it on as I thought the brown/yellow tone might not suit my skin colour.
> 
> Oh, I’m so wrong.  I try on the gray MOP and somehow it don’t give me any sort of wow factor.  Since the tiger eye is eying on me, I just put it on.  Oh my, I am just so stunned.  The stone really stand out on me as a whole and look so classy and elegant and yet so neutral that can allow me to wear it everyday.  The chatoyancy effect of the stone was just so amazing.  Mine had gold/brown/yellow colour tone.  As compare to the gray MOP which since a little dull.
> 
> I knew later that tiger eye had some sort of healing and protection power. Well, probably I may hv found some connection to it cos I try on the other piece but don’t prefer as it looks more brown.
> 
> Here are some pic to share.  See if you do agree with me.


OMG you went and tried on few pieces…..welcome to Wonderland.  Ok so I love them both as IMO they provide different pops and it depends on how you plan your VCA pieces.   If your considering adding a matching piece to coordinate with necklace you should consider which pieces are offered in permanent collection vs ones that require MTO/SO which have around a  30% markup.   The GMOP is more subtle and a true chameleon stone(I’m biased here because it’s my absolute favorite stone that’s currently offered. The TE is such a bold stone and definitely stands out more.  How do you invision  these two pieces working with your existing jewelry?


----------



## luxelove27

Hi lovely people!I am doing my research on whether to opt for VCA all gold hammered allhambra or the Cartier JUC, does any of you have a preference. If I prefer durability what would you reckon! 
by looks I love VCA but can’t decide on durability, chain strength and losing shape etc are criteria I am considering ..


----------



## Pitu

missie1 said:


> OMG you went and tried on few pieces…..welcome to Wonderland.  Ok so I love them both as IMO they provide different pops and it depends on how you plan your VCA pieces.   If your considering adding a matching piece to coordinate with necklace you should consider which pieces are offered in permanent collection vs ones that require MTO/SO which have around a  30% markup.   The GMOP is more subtle and a true chameleon stone(I’m biased here because it’s my absolute favorite stone that’s currently offered. The TE is such a bold stone and definitely stands out more.  How do you invision  these two pieces working with your existing jewelry?


Hi missie1, thks for your advice.  Indeed, the TE was a bold stone that maybe why I had vision it all along.  I may start my wish list now, oh no…. At this moment, I love and like how the TE can be carry alone by itself.  Probably I may add on a Sweet piece to layer.  I do agreed that the GMOP was a beauty that’s why its my next pick but the TE seem to be too overpower, haha.  Every stone is different so I will definitely give it a try if another piece came along.  Onyx maybe next too, I try on and it was a beauty.


----------



## Pitu

BBINX said:


> Wow, the Tiger Eye stone is a winner. I like you had been hesitant with the GMOP and TE because I thought they would blend into my brown skin tone. Thank you for providing the photos with the side by side. I started down the rabbit hole in June with the Vintage pendant and earrings in Malachite and am now looking to add my next necklace (quickly added a pair of sweet MOP earrings and Gold frivole mini earrings after my store visit). You’ve given me something else to consider with the TE!


Hi BBINX, thks for your comments.  Its interesting to try on the different colour stone. You really had to be at the store to try it on.  If you are considering the TE, maybe they can hv at least 2 pieces for you to try on as the concentration of the gold/brown tone really makes a lot of different.  I’m eying the Onyx next and may add a Sweet WMOP bracelet later on.  On dear, got to watch out and spend wisely.


----------



## 880

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much for sharing my excitement regarding the different GMOP and pave combos! I am looking forward to having all my pieces next year so I can start experimenting with combinations!
> 
> I hear you on that metal dot in the middle of the VA pave pendant and earrings! VCA could have easily removed it and made it pave all the way like they do with WG magic pave earrings and pendant!
> 
> Okay, so not the best pics (and I promise to take better ones of these earrings), but here’s a couple of pics of me wearing the earrings. My favorite earrings by far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5152378
> View attachment 5152379


You look so fabulous! and of course the VCA you’ve picked looks fabulous too! Wow!

@Notorious Pink, I love the onyx and the RdN on you! Stunning!


----------



## missie1

Pitu said:


> Hi missie1, thks for your advice.  Indeed, the TE was a bold stone that maybe why I had vision it all along.  I may start my wish list now, oh no…. At this moment, I love and like how the TE can be carry alone by itself.  Probably I may add on a Sweet piece to layer.  I do agreed that the GMOP was a beauty that’s why its my next pick but the TE seem to be too overpower, haha.  Every stone is different so I will definitely give it a try if another piece came along.  Onyx maybe next too, I try on and it was a beauty.


Sounds like you have decided on the TE.  Beautiful choice and TE layers so well with various stones. can’t wait till your reveal.


----------



## eternallove4bag

880 said:


> You look so fabulous! and of course the VCA you’ve picked looks fabulous too! Wow!
> 
> @Notorious Pink, I love the onyx and the RdN on you! Stunning!


Thank you @880


----------



## eternallove4bag

Cams said:


> Hello VCA lovers. I enjoy looking at your beautiful pieces and now I would like to get a small piece, I really like the alehambra sweet, pendant and earrings, just not sure which one should I go for, the black onyx? The mother of pearl or red?
> Would really appreciate your input. I would love to wear the pendant to layer, I just want  it to be a little carefree. This would be my first pieces of VCA.
> Thanking you all n advance.


All three - white mop, onyx and carnelian - are beautiful choices. However, I would suggest trying all three at the store first. Each of these pieces can appear a bit different on different individuals. Plus, playing with all three at the store will give you a better idea regarding which appeals to you more once you put them on.


----------



## cali_to_ny

etoupebirkin said:


> VCA used Neimans to penetrate the U.S. market. And it succeeded quite well.
> 
> But there’s tension between Neimans and VCA due to Neimans loyalty (points) program and return policies which VCA does not share. VCA does not want the competition anymore.


Plus the 0% interest for 12 months on $5k+ purchases!


----------



## cali_to_ny

say brooke said:


> Yes, so I hear. Remodeling it and will be run as a Van Cleef boutique inside Neimans.


This was open as of mid-July - I made my first VCA purchase there with a lovely SA, Pamela.


----------



## smallfry

Pitu said:


> #missie1, you are so right.  I think I may have fallen into the rabbit hole.  Went into a VCA boutique the other day and came out with my 1st purchase!. I think my tennis bracelet will hv to wait.
> 
> They don’t have the Vintage Alhambra in gold that I want and so I try on my next choice which is the gray MOP. The SA bought out the tiger eye as there are 2 newly arrived pieces.
> I really had zero knowledge of this stone and I don’t even have the intention to try it on as I thought the brown/yellow tone might not suit my skin colour.
> 
> Oh, I’m so wrong.  I try on the gray MOP and somehow it don’t give me any sort of wow factor.  Since the tiger eye is eying on me, I just put it on.  Oh my, I am just so stunned.  The stone really stand out on me as a whole and look so classy and elegant and yet so neutral that can allow me to wear it everyday.  The chatoyancy effect of the stone was just so amazing.  Mine had gold/brown/yellow colour tone.  As compare to the gray MOP which since a little dull.
> 
> I knew later that tiger eye had some sort of healing and protection power. Well, probably I may hv found some connection to it cos I try on the other piece but don’t prefer as it looks more brown.
> 
> Here are some pic to share.  See if you do agree with me.



It's very gorgeous, congratulations!  And, it looks beautiful on you!  

The Tiger's Eye pendant is my first VCA piece as well.  I love it, and love the idea that the stone has healing and protective power! Here's a picture of mine


----------



## ckdbwlswpsl

Does anyone have a SA rec for VCA on 5th ave NYC? I called and they assigned me a SA but he is really slow at scheduling me in for this week... pls dm me!


----------



## BigAkoya

VCA is coming soon to Highland Park in Dallas... 
The article says September...  If anyone has any info or pictures, please post.  I read this will be a really nice boutique.  I would think for their grand opening, a lot of pieces will be shipped to their store for in-store purchases.  

Dallas' Highland Park Village unwraps slew of new boutiques for fall - CultureMap Dallas


----------



## Pitu

smallfry said:


> It's very gorgeous, congratulations!  And, it looks beautiful on you!
> 
> The Tiger's Eye pendant is my first VCA piece as well.  I love it, and love the idea that the stone has healing and protective power! Here's a picture of mine
> 
> View attachment 5154945


Hi smallfry, thks for sharing.  Your TE pendant looks gorgeous too.  I love yours too, the gradual tone of the natural gold/brown.  I really never expect to hv possession of this stone and still feeling amaze.  I find the gold in TE was very unique, its very hard to explain but it just seen to have the rich intense of flowing liquid gold in it.  Just my thought.

Look forward to more sharing from you and enjoy wearing.


----------



## 8seventeen19

BigAkoya said:


> VCA is coming soon to Highland Park in Dallas...
> The article says September...  If anyone has any info or pictures, please post.  I read this will be a really nice boutique.  I would think for their grand opening, a lot of pieces will be shipped to their store for in-store purchases.
> 
> Dallas' Highland Park Village unwraps slew of new boutiques for fall - CultureMap Dallas


VCA isn't already in HP? I'm kind of shocked about that, tbh. I wonder if other stores are being asked (made) to send pieces to them. My store had about 100 pieces last time I was in and if I recall, my SA said they normally have 400-500. I'm going to pick up a bracelet that is back from repair. I will have to ask.


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> That's two votes for the VA pave earrings, you and @lynne_ross !
> You know, I have never even tried these earrings on due to the "dot."  I think I need to add these to the earring list to try on.  Thinking now... I think the VA pave earrings and oynx/pave bracelet is better than Cosmos oynx earrings and BTF ring.
> 
> *Is there reason why you did not get the VA oynx earrings to go with your Magic oynx necklace and oynx / pave bracelet?*


Sorry for the delayed reply, I've been on a little trip to the mountains the last few days!

Yes, I felt that the VA pave earrings would go with any white gold Alhambra pieces, whereas special order onyx wg would likely only be worn with my onyx/pave bracelet or the Magic pendant. Plus with dark hair, I feel like the pave shows up so much more than onyx would. If I eventually go to silver/gray hair, then I might want the onyx earrings then!


----------



## kay22

Hi! I’m fairly new to VCA and rlly wanted the Vintage Alhambra pendant in the yellow gold and mother of pearl, I had gone with my mother to the Arlington, VA boutique and walked in. I asked if they had that piece, luckily enough she had the mother of pearl and carnelian pendants available. The SA there was extremely nice and down to earth, I am fairly young and the SA told me to not wear it to the beach, pool, or during a shower. I watched some YouTube videos and some said that it was okay and I was wondering if I can wear it in water and if I was lucky that day to be offered those two pieces! Any help or other tips is appreciated since this is my first piece!


----------



## nycmamaofone

kay22 said:


> Hi! I’m fairly new to VCA and rlly wanted the Vintage Alhambra pendant in the yellow gold and mother of pearl, I had gone with my mother to the Arlington, VA boutique and walked in. I asked if they had that piece, luckily enough she had the mother of pearl and carnelian pendants available. The SA there was extremely nice and down to earth, I am fairly young and the SA told me to not wear it to the beach, pool, or during a shower. I watched some YouTube videos and some said that it was okay and I was wondering if I can wear it in water and if I was lucky that day to be offered those two pieces! Any help or other tips is appreciated since this is my first piece!


Please do not wear it in water. I know some people do it and they say theirs is fine, but if you compare it to a new one you can see a difference. I’m attaching a pic of my newish pendant from 2017 and my much older bracelet from 2006. You can see that the motifs have shrunk with time and I never wore it in water. But since it’s a bracelet, water did get on it from hand washing.


----------



## BigAkoya

nycmamaofone said:


> Please do not wear it in water. I know some people do it and they say theirs is fine, but if you compare it to a new one you can see a difference. I’m attaching a pic of my newish pendant from 2017 and my much older bracelet from 2006. You can see that the motifs have shrunk with time and I never wore it in water. But since it’s a bracelet, water did get on it from hand washing.


I agree with you and not swimming with it, probably more for the chlorine than anything.  
But your bracelet, I think it looks great.  I don't see it like you do.  Your bracelet is beautiful.


----------



## mocktail

kay22 said:


> Hi! I’m fairly new to VCA and rlly wanted the Vintage Alhambra pendant in the yellow gold and mother of pearl, I had gone with my mother to the Arlington, VA boutique and walked in. I asked if they had that piece, luckily enough she had the mother of pearl and carnelian pendants available. The SA there was extremely nice and down to earth, I am fairly young and the SA told me to not wear it to the beach, pool, or during a shower. I watched some YouTube videos and some said that it was okay and I was wondering if I can wear it in water and if I was lucky that day to be offered those two pieces! Any help or other tips is appreciated since this is my first piece!



I am of the "wear the heck out of it" camp. I would wear your necklace anywhere and everywhere you want for maximum enjoyment. When the motif is too damaged or too shrunken, VCA can replace the MOP or carnelian for a fraction of the total cost of the necklace. I would rather enjoy my things by using them instead of babying them


----------



## BigAkoya

8seventeen19 said:


> VCA isn't already in HP? I'm kind of shocked about that, tbh. I wonder if other stores are being asked (made) to send pieces to them. My store had about 100 pieces last time I was in and if I recall, my SA said they normally have 400-500. I'm going to pick up a bracelet that is back from repair. I will have to ask.


They are moving out of NM in North Park.  This is consistent with VCA moving out of other NMs.  It's just a matter of time when VCA will no longer be in anymore NMs.  My guess is they are probably waiting for the contracts to expire and not have to pay early termination fees.  

Van Cleef & Arpels leaving Neiman Marcus at NorthPark Center for Highland Park Village - News Break


----------



## jwilli

LuckyMe14 said:


> Thank you so much BigAkoya! I truly appreciate all the effort you put in to give me this amazing advise . This absolutely answered all of my questions. Yes, so my left one does not 'snap' into place fully, so that needs to be done for sure. I will wear them for a full day as well to see about the other points. I don't think the length of the post is an issue, but probably the tightness of the clip. This is so helpful to know, I cannot thank you enough!
> 
> I am absolutely in love with the earrings and I cannot stop staring at them!



hi 
i also have issues with my new Alhambra pave earrings (purchased Dec 2020). One of mine doesn’t snap shut, I’ve had it repaired twice. When I look at the 2 earrings it appears to me that the clip of one is crooked ie was never attached correctly. So my plan is I’m going to wear these earrings a lot then when I go back a 3rd time they can send them to Paris and get new backs attached. I’m really irritated about this as these earring were 12,500 chf and we’re never right. Unfortunately as i was new to VCA I didn’t know how they should fit.


----------



## LuckyMe14

jwilli said:


> hi
> i also have issues with my new Alhambra pave earrings (purchased Dec 2020). One of mine doesn’t snap shut, I’ve had it repaired twice. When I look at the 2 earrings it appears to me that the clip of one is crooked ie was never attached correctly. So my plan is I’m going to wear these earrings a lot then when I go back a 3rd time they can send them to Paris and get new backs attached. I’m really irritated about this as these earring were 12,500 chf and we’re never right. Unfortunately as i was new to VCA I didn’t know how they should fit.


Wow thank you for your story. This is truly terrible since you have had them repaired twice already and they should have been perfect the first time around esp for these prices. Hope it will be corrected properly. Mine are in for repair now waiting for them to come back…


----------



## Cams

eternallove4bag said:


> All three - white mop, onyx and carnelian - are beautiful choices. However, I would suggest trying all three at the store first. Each of these pieces can appear a bit different on different individuals. Plus, playing with all three at the store will give you a better idea regarding which appeals to you more once you put them on.


Thank you so much. I will head to the store one do these days might change my mind on the size too. Really appreciate you replying.


----------



## 8seventeen19

jwilli said:


> hi
> i also have issues with my new Alhambra pave earrings (purchased Dec 2020). One of mine doesn’t snap shut, I’ve had it repaired twice. When I look at the 2 earrings it appears to me that the clip of one is crooked ie was never attached correctly. So my plan is I’m going to wear these earrings a lot then when I go back a 3rd time they can send them to Paris and get new backs attached. I’m really irritated about this as these earring were 12,500 chf and we’re never right. Unfortunately as i was new to VCA I didn’t know how they should fit.


This is really disheartening to hear. Sorry about your experience. I too have had problems with VCA earrings and bracelet latches of late. The quality is going by way of Chanel in the experiences not only in store, but with the merchandise itself. I'm not sure what is going on with the quality, but it needs to stop. I have been in the store countless more times for repairs as I have been in to purchase the past year. My Perlee bracelet has been in for repair half a dozen times now and now they're telling me that it cannot be repaired again so "Don't wear it too much, daily, xyz other times." It's a $30k piece. How does that happen? How can they not fix it? I honestly think I got a faulty piece from the get go and they should have replaced it. I have other Perlee bangles that I wear daily and no issues whatsoever. I would not stop on a replacement with your earrings if they have tried to repair them that many times. There are too many houses out there (Graff, HW, etc) that make phenomenal pieces at the same price point.


----------



## 8seventeen19

nycmamaofone said:


> Please do not wear it in water. I know some people do it and they say theirs is fine, but if you compare it to a new one you can see a difference. I’m attaching a pic of my newish pendant from 2017 and my much older bracelet from 2006. You can see that the motifs have shrunk with time and I never wore it in water. But since it’s a bracelet, water did get on it from hand washing.


This is sound advice and why I've always stayed away from MOP. I really should not be exposed to _any _sort of water.


----------



## everydayglam32

LondonCitygirl5a said:


> Hi VCA lovers,
> 
> I bought my first pendant necklace. The Alhambra sweet necklace, the pendant clover seems a bit round bended. Is this normal to not be clear straight? I might over exaggerate, its only a slight bit bend. Having a bit of OCD with new pieces and have been worried about it a bit (thinking all the same, can it shrink or bend by wearing the first day with a bit of lotion?).
> 
> Also the closure seems a tiny bit bended but bothers me less.
> 
> help me out!


Which one? All gold or stone one?


----------



## everydayglam32

8seventeen19 said:


> This is really disheartening to hear. Sorry about your experience. I too have had problems with VCA earrings and bracelet latches of late. The quality is going by way of Chanel in the experiences not only in store, but with the merchandise itself. I'm not sure what is going on with the quality, but it needs to stop. I have been in the store countless more times for repairs as I have been in to purchase the past year. My Perlee bracelet has been in for repair half a dozen times now and now they're telling me that it cannot be repaired again so "Don't wear it too much, daily, xyz other times." It's a $30k piece. How does that happen? How can they not fix it? I honestly think I got a faulty piece from the get go and they should have replaced it. I have other Perlee bangles that I wear daily and no issues whatsoever. I would not stop on a replacement with your earrings if they have tried to repair them that many times. There are too many houses out there (Graff, HW, etc) that make phenomenal pieces at the same price point.


Oh did you have problems with closing the perlee or the links??


----------



## msd31

Hi, is anyone still waiting for their paid in full pre-order from Neiman’s? I ordered a bracelet at the end of May and still no stock.


----------



## BigAkoya

msd31 said:


> Hi, is anyone still waiting for their paid in full pre-order from Neiman’s? I ordered a bracelet at the end of May and still no stock.


I ordered (paid in full) earrings on June 9 from a boutique, not NM, and I got a text just yesterday they arrived.  Maybe yours are coming soon!


----------



## msd31

BigAkoya said:


> I ordered (paid in full) earrings on June 9 from a boutique, not NM, and I got a text just yesterday they arrived.  Maybe yours are coming soon!




That's really good news! I hope it comes soon too.


----------



## Chanelandco

Si I went back to the boutique to try on several pieces.
I was lucky they had stocks of what I wanted.
I purchased my first VCA.. so excited!
Will reveal in the correct thread.

I am very happy with my purchase BUT I am now obsessed with a magic necklace .

I am very tempted to get it But I am a bit afraid it is too soon . It sounds a bit strange I know but I normally take time to think about my purchase before getting it. Unless it a H bag where you need to decide when you get an offer and I have a budget for that.
In this case, it will anyway be my last jewellery purchase  for this year, so I am like it is ok to get it .

Also I was an employee till now and I have decided to make my own business, wich means for the next two or 3 years  , I will focus on that to make sure it works. No major distraction except for budgeted H bags. So if I dont take this necklace now, It will have to wait quite some times.

Lastly for those who have this piece is it worth it ? easy to wear the long necklace ? Malachite too delicate on a necklace ?

Sorry for all this , I am normally quite clear deciding but I was surprised beeing sooo obsessed with a necklace and will not have this kind of conversation with my friends.
Here is a pic


----------



## particularp

artistemd said:


> Katherine Culbertson at NM Tysons Galleria is the BEST! She really works hard to bring in whatever your heart desires. She's been my SA for 7 years.


Thank you!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> I ordered (paid in full) earrings on June 9 from a boutique, not NM, and I got a text just yesterday they arrived.  Maybe yours are coming soon!


The inventory seems to be getting better and better! I received news couple of days back that both my SO for perlee pearls of gold bracelet in small size (due to arrive in November according to Paris) and my MTO (made to order) GMOP magic earrings  have arrived! What had me going ‘wait, what???’ was the fact that it’s been a little more than 3 weeks since I placed my MTO for the GMOP earrings! Looks like VCA may be amping up their production!

Congrats on your earrings! Can’t wait to see your complete Lotus set!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Chanelandco said:


> Si I went back to the boutique to try on several pieces.
> I was lucky they had stocks of what I wanted.
> I purchased my first VCA.. so excited!
> Will reveal in the correct thread.
> 
> I am very happy with my purchase BUT I am now obsessed with a magic necklace .
> 
> I am very tempted to get it But I am a bit afraid it is too soon . It sounds a bit strange I know but I normally take time to think about my purchase before getting it. Unless it a H bag where you need to decide when you get an offer and I have a budget for that.
> In this case, it will anyway be my last jewellery purchase  for this year, so I am like it is ok to get it .
> 
> Also I was an employee till now and I have decided to make my own business, wich means for the next two or 3 years  , I will focus on that to make sure it works. No major distraction except for budgeted H bags. So if I dont take this necklace now, It will have to wait quite some times.
> 
> Lastly for those who have this piece is it worth it ? easy to wear the long necklace ? Malachite too delicate on a necklace ?
> 
> Sorry for all this , I am normally quite clear deciding but I was surprised beeing sooo obsessed with a necklace and will not have this kind of conversation with my friends.
> Here is a pic
> View attachment 5159000


First of all congrats on your first VCA piece AND starting your own business. How exciting! If it helps, I am obsessed with my malachite magic pendant and earrings too … I have had mine for a few years now and can I just say everytime I wear it or even look at it, I let out a soft gasp at its beauty! No other stone has that reaction from me! Both my malachite pieces have been getting a lot of use lately and I have had no issues. Just make sure that you don’t touch them if you have lotion or water on your hands. I always wipe down my jewelry with the soft cleaning cloth VCA gives. To my eyes, my malachite pieces look brand new as the day I got them!
So, in essence, my vote is to get them as a little present for yourself to commemorate the start of your new business and then wear the heck out of it! Wishing you the very best and success in your new business.
BTW, the malachite looks stunning on you!


----------



## jenaps

eternallove4bag said:


> The inventory seems to be getting better and better! I received news couple of days back that both my SO for perlee pearls of gold bracelet in small size (due to arrive in November according to Paris) and my MTO (made to order) GMOP magic earrings  have arrived! What had me going ‘wait, what???’ was the fact that it’s been a little more than 3 weeks since I placed my MTO for the GMOP earrings! Looks like VCA may be amping up their production!
> 
> Congrats on your earrings! Can’t wait to see your complete Lotus set!


Wow three weeks! That’s amazing! It took them 2 months to repair one of the motifs on my bracelet.  This has me hopefully for my special order earrings that I’m NOT so patiently waiting for! Did you post the earrings anywhere? Would love to see them!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

jenaps said:


> Wow three weeks! That’s amazing! It took them 2 months to repair one of the motifs on my bracelet.  This has me hopefully for my special order earrings that I’m NOT so patiently waiting for! Did you post the earrings anywhere? Would love to see them!!


I was so shocked when my SA texted me! Here I was thinking I would get them next year in February!
I am picking them up tomorrow and will post pics of it. Super excited!
I hope your SO earrings come soon too! Did you also do GMOP?


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> The inventory seems to be getting better and better! I received news couple of days back that both my SO for perlee pearls of gold bracelet in small size (due to arrive in November according to Paris) and my MTO (made to order) GMOP magic earrings  have arrived! What had me going ‘wait, what???’ was the fact that it’s been a little more than 3 weeks since I placed my MTO for the GMOP earrings! Looks like VCA may be amping up their production!
> 
> Congrats on your earrings! Can’t wait to see your complete Lotus set!


Wow... 3 weeks!  I can't wait to see them.  I want to see more GMOP.  There is something about GMOP to me that I really like. 
My earrings are being adjusted now.  I told the SA to just send them and not waste time sending them me and me sending them back.
I am getting the clips loosened and swapping out the post for the thinner post.  I've done that for mu past two earrings, and I'm certain I'll have to do it for this one, so off it went. 

I think I should get them back in 2-3 weeks.  Yes, I'm happy I finally have a Lotus set (you know how single, lonely pieces really bug me)  

Are you picking yours up as-is, or do you also have to send in to adjust?  Post pics please!  GMOP is so beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Wow... 3 weeks!  I can't wait to see them.  I want to see more GMOP.  There is something about GMOP to me that I really like.
> My earrings are being adjusted now.  I told the SA to just send them and not waste time sending them me and me sending them back.
> I am getting the clips loosened and swapping out the post for the thinner post.  I've done that for mu past two earrings, and I'm certain I'll have to do it for this one, so off it went.
> 
> I think I should get them back in 2-3 weeks.  Yes, I'm happy I finally have a Lotus set (you know how single, lonely pieces really bug me)
> 
> Are you picking yours up as-is, or do you also have to send in to adjust?  Post pics please!  GMOP is so beautiful. Congrats!


Thank you so much! Haha yes, you and me both need to have our sets! I know a lot of people don’t like matchy matchy but I do and I am unapologetic about it! Hehe! 

My GMOP earrings will hopefully not be lonely for too long … will post pictures tomorrow!

I haven’t got the earrings adjusted before. They are pretty comfortable the way they are on me but maybe that’s because I have all Alhambra ones? I know that the posts on the Frivole and Alhambra are a little different. 2-3 weeks is not bad and hopefully, you may have them with you even before, judging by how fast VCA is working right now on turnaround time.


----------



## BigAkoya

Chanelandco said:


> Si I went back to the boutique to try on several pieces.
> I was lucky they had stocks of what I wanted.
> I purchased my first VCA.. so excited!
> Will reveal in the correct thread.
> 
> I am very happy with my purchase BUT I am now obsessed with a magic necklace .
> 
> I am very tempted to get it But I am a bit afraid it is too soon . It sounds a bit strange I know but I normally take time to think about my purchase before getting it. Unless it a H bag where you need to decide when you get an offer and I have a budget for that.
> In this case, it will anyway be my last jewellery purchase  for this year, so I am like it is ok to get it .
> 
> Also I was an employee till now and I have decided to make my own business, wich means for the next two or 3 years  , I will focus on that to make sure it works. No major distraction except for budgeted H bags. So if I dont take this necklace now, It will have to wait quite some times.
> 
> Lastly for those who have this piece is it worth it ? easy to wear the long necklace ? Malachite too delicate on a necklace ?
> 
> Sorry for all this , I am normally quite clear deciding but I was surprised beeing sooo obsessed with a necklace and will not have this kind of conversation with my friends.
> Here is a pic
> View attachment 5159000


Congratulations on your first VCA pieces!
Also, congratulations on your new startup; I am sure it is exciting.

If I were in your shoes, I would enjoy your new set.  Enjoy the moment.  I would not get the malachite Magic pendant. 

For me, I like sets, therefore I like to plan.  I do not impulse buy.  To me, this malachite Magic feels like an impulse buy.  Since you like sets, I would recommend you take time to plan out a second set.

I would focus on your business, and as a distraction/chill time, I would surf the VCA website to build out your next set.

On your new business, it does not sound like you need to watch your spending as you are still buying H bags. If you can still buy H bags, then this pendant is certainly in your price point, so whether you buy it today or 6 months from now, it doesn't matter. If you have to watch your spending as a result of your startup, then no no no, don't buy it.  Jewelry is not a necessity; income & savings for a rainy day & retirement are necessities and must take first priority above all else.

For me, even if money were no object, I would take my time, surf the website, and build out a complete set.  Rushing and impulse buys are what creates regret, and this stuff is too expensive for regrets.  The website is stuff to make one dream and go their happy place.  Will you get malachite earrings?  VA size?  Magic size?  Or maybe you prefer a 20 motif malachite instead of one big charm?  I love 20 motifs, and in a colored stone, it pops!  Or, you may decide you love Carnelian more.

By the way, I think a 20 motif Carnelian would look totally amazing on you.  Looking at your photo, if you asked my two cents... I would vote to get Carnelian on you... that red would pop and be so stunning on you.  Malachite can also be a sensitive stone, so you will need to care for it a bit more, so that's another factor to consider as you asked about the care of malachite.

I vote wait.  Enjoy your new set, wear it all the time, get your ear-ear-smile when you wearing it.
Part of the fun of collecting is the planning and anticipation. VCA will be around.
Just my two cents, and I hope this was helpful.  Congrats again!


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! Haha yes, you and me both need to have our sets! I know a lot of people don’t like matchy matchy but I do and I am unapologetic about it! Hehe!
> 
> My GMOP earrings will hopefully not be lonely for too long … will post pictures tomorrow!
> 
> I haven’t got the earrings adjusted before. They are pretty comfortable the way they are on me but maybe that’s because I have all Alhambra ones? I know that the posts on the Frivole and Alhambra are a little different. 2-3 weeks is not bad and hopefully, you may have them with you even before, judging by how fast VCA is working right now on turnaround time.


On the earrings, no... it's not just Alhambra... I had to adjust my Alhambra and also the Frivole which is why I just knew I had to adjust the Lotus earrings too.  You don't need to adjust because you most likely have the perfect ear for earrings!  

Me too on the matchy matchy... I just do not like non-matching pieces... it looks like it's just thrown together.
I prefer to channel Elizabeth Taylor and her over the top matchy matchy sets... I loved her bling.   

Ooooh... I can't wait to see what you got!  Aside from my oynx set (which next time I go to the VCA boutique, I'm just going to pick 3 and get it over with), I am thinking now I want to get the 16 motif WG with WMOP, chalcedony, and GMOP.  There is not much else in Alhambra WG, but I think one might be a nice piece.

I tried on the WG 16 motif last time I was at the boutique.  It didn't speak to me, as it did not pop, so I dismissed it.  To be fair, I was mentally comparing the GMOP to oynx to make a decision on my set.  But yesterday, (time to visualize here), I wore a pale pink scoop neck tee, white skinny Bermuda shorts, I put on my Alhambra WG MOP set (earrings, 20 motif, bracelet), and I really loved how soft the jewelry looked with my outfit.  Soft, but not dainty as it stood out (I also had on my Lotus ring).  That made think... hmmm... the WG 16 motif also has that soft dreamy look which sometimes I like.

I think you like long necklaces too, so maybe check out a 16 motif next time you're at the boutique.  The YG 16b motif version has oynx which I actually prefer.  My perfect 3 stones for a WG 16 motif are WMOP, GMOP, oynx.

Can't wait to see what you got! You have a beautiful collection.


----------



## jenaps

eternallove4bag said:


> I was so shocked when my SA texted me! Here I was thinking I would get them next year in February!
> I am picking them up tomorrow and will post pics of it. Super excited!
> I hope your SO earrings come soon too! Did you also do GMOP?


Can’t wait to see yours!!  I requested BA vintage earrings. I just love VCA’s Alhambra earrings.


----------



## Chanelandco

eternallove4bag said:


> First of all congrats on your first VCA piece AND starting your own business. How exciting! If it helps, I am obsessed with my malachite magic pendant and earrings too … I have had mine for a few years now and can I just say everytime I wear it or even look at it, I let out a soft gasp at its beauty! No other stone has that reaction from me! Both my malachite pieces have been getting a lot of use lately and I have had no issues. Just make sure that you don’t touch them if you have lotion or water on your hands. I always wipe down my jewelry with the soft cleaning cloth VCA gives. To my eyes, my malachite pieces look brand new as the day I got them!
> So, in essence, my vote is to get them as a little present for yourself to commemorate the start of your new business and then wear the heck out of it! Wishing you the very best and success in your new business.
> BTW, the malachite looks stunning on you!


Thanks a lot for your reply! And for you good wishes. Very Kind of you.
I am happy that you dont happy any problem with your malachite pieces because lots of people seem to have it getting dull over time.
I will take some days to think about it .
I will make sure to come back and give feedback regarding my decision.


----------



## lolakitten

eternallove4bag said:


> The inventory seems to be getting better and better! I received news couple of days back that both my SO for perlee pearls of gold bracelet in small size (due to arrive in November according to Paris) and my MTO (made to order) GMOP magic earrings  have arrived! What had me going ‘wait, what???’ was the fact that it’s been a little more than 3 weeks since I placed my MTO for the GMOP earrings! Looks like VCA may be amping up their production!
> 
> Congrats on your earrings! Can’t wait to see your complete Lotus set!


What was the total wait on the small Perles D’or? This is in my WL too, and I also need a small.
Also, what was the markup if you don’t mind me asking? I wonder if it’s “worth it”, as I think I already know that answer to that… it’s just such a pretty bangle!


----------



## lolakitten

Does anyone here happen to have WG MOP vintage Alhambra earrings? Do you happen to have a pic of them on? I’ve searched the site and can’t seem to find a modeling pic   
It’s been a good 10+ years since I’ve actually tried on any VCA earrings. Back then I thought the sweet size was best for me (I have tiny ears) but I have a feeling that I will find those small now as my tastes have changed…


----------



## Chanelandco

BigAkoya said:


> Congratulations on your first VCA pieces!
> Also, congratulations on your new startup; I am sure it is exciting.
> 
> If I were in your shoes, I would enjoy your new set.  Enjoy the moment.  I would not get the malachite Magic pendant.
> 
> For me, I like sets, therefore I like to plan.  I do not impulse buy.  To me, this malachite Magic feels like an impulse buy.  Since you like sets, I would recommend you take time to plan out a second set.
> 
> I would focus on your business, and as a distraction/chill time, I would surf the VCA website to build out your next set.
> 
> On your new business, it does not sound like you need to watch your spending as you are still buying H bags. If you can still buy H bags, then this pendant is certainly in your price point, so whether you buy it today or 6 months from now, it doesn't matter. If you have to watch your spending as a result of your startup, then no no no, don't buy it.  Jewelry is not a necessity; income & savings for a rainy day & retirement are necessities and must take first priority above all else.
> 
> For me, even if money were no object, I would take my time, surf the website, and build out a complete set.  Rushing and impulse buys are what creates regret, and this stuff is too expensive for regrets.  The website is stuff to make one dream and go their happy place.  Will you get malachite earrings?  VA size?  Magic size?  Or maybe you prefer a 20 motif malachite instead of one big charm?  I love 20 motifs, and in a colored stone, it pops!  Or, you may decide you love Carnelian more.
> 
> By the way, I think a 20 motif Carnelian would look totally amazing on you.  Looking at your photo, if you asked my two cents... I would vote to get Carnelian on you... that red would pop and be so stunning on you.  Malachite can also be a sensitive stone, so you will need to care for it a bit more, so that's another factor to consider as you asked about the care of malachite.
> 
> I vote wait.  Enjoy your new set, wear it all the time, get your ear-ear-smile when you wearing it.
> Part of the fun of collecting is the planning and anticipation. VCA will be around.
> Just my two cents, and I hope this was helpful.  Congrats again!


Thanks a lot for your reply.
As always you take time to share your knowledge and kind advice. Very much appreciated.
It is indeed impulsive, wich I know is not always good.
But I am happy that at least I did not take it with me the same day, even though it was love at first sight.
I budgeted H bags because I have a 
pending SO and would love a green or craie bag. Other than that I am content.

For a set, I am happy with two pieces but it does  not have to be a set. I would eventually get earings if I get this necklace but I might get it in malachite or maybe guilloché. But I have others earings that could work well with it.
By the way I tried some earings, the gold hammered alhambra and it was hurting like ...!
Is this normal? Or is it just me ?

I will take some days to think about it.
Thanks again for taking the time to reply.
 I will update regarding my decision.


----------



## BigAkoya

Chanelandco said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply.
> As always you take time to share your knowledge and kind advice. Very much appreciated.
> It is indeed impulsive, wich I know is not always good.
> But I am happy that at least I did not take it with me the same day, even though it was love at first sight.
> I budgeted H bags because I have a
> pending SO and would love a green or craie bag. Other than that I am content.
> 
> For a set, I am happy with two pieces but it does  not have to be a set. I would eventually get earings if I get this necklace but I might get it in malachite or maybe guilloché. But I have others earings that could work well with it.
> By the way I tried some earings, the gold hammered alhambra and it was hurting like ...!
> Is this normal? Or is it just me ?
> 
> I will take some days to think about it.
> Thanks again for taking the time to reply.
> I will update regarding my decision.


Hi!  Earrings should not hurt.  If they do, they are not adjusted properly.  VCA is great in that their earrings are fully adjustable.

For Alhambra earrings, there are four ways to adjust them to give them a perfect fit:
1 - Clip tension (looser or tighter)
2 - Post thickness (as-is or thinner)
3 - Post length (as-is or longer)
4 - Post height (standard position as I recall, is on the bottom hole, but if you need to wear your earrings lower, they can move it up to the top hole)

My SA said most of his clients have to make at least one of the four adjustments above, so it's very common, not to worry if your earrings don't fit you at first.

I did a post on this recently.  Here is the post, start here and read a few down until the post that says  "I will zip it"  (I think I got carried away and over posted     )




__





						Low inventory?
					

Good morning! Has anyone received their pre-paid order for the vintage alhambra diamond earrings recently? I've heard people receiving their orders for other items recently in this thread but not the vintage diamond earrings. Txs so much in advance!  yes my friend prepaid before the price...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Good luck to you!


----------



## Chanelandco

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  Earrings should not hurt.  If they do, they are not adjusted properly.  VCA is great in that their earrings are fully adjustable.
> 
> For Alhambra earrings, there are four ways to adjust them to give them a perfect fit:
> 1 - Clip tension (looser or tighter)
> 2 - Post thickness (as-is or thinner)
> 3 - Post length (as-is or longer)
> 4 - Post height (standard position as I recall, is on the bottom hole, but if you need to wear your earrings lower, they can move it up to the top hole)
> 
> My SA said most of his clients have to make at least one of the four adjustments above, so it's very common, not to worry if your earrings don't fit you at first.
> 
> I did a post on this recently.  Here is the post, start here and read a few down until the post that says  "I will zip it"  (I think I got carried away and over posted     )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low inventory?
> 
> 
> Good morning! Has anyone received their pre-paid order for the vintage alhambra diamond earrings recently? I've heard people receiving their orders for other items recently in this thread but not the vintage diamond earrings. Txs so much in advance!  yes my friend prepaid before the price...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to you!


Had no idea they are adjustable!
Thanks million times BigAkoya


----------



## BigAkoya

lolakitten said:


> Does anyone here happen to have WG MOP vintage Alhambra earrings? Do you happen to have a pic of them on? I’ve searched the site and can’t seem to find a modeling pic
> It’s been a good 10+ years since I’ve actually tried on any VCA earrings. Back then I thought the sweet size was best for me (I have tiny ears) but I have a feeling that I will find those small now as my tastes have changed…


Hi, I have the WG MOP earrings.  I stink at mod shots, but they will fit the same as any other VA Alhambra earrings you see posted. I have tiny ears too, and my ear piercing is low, and I love the way they fit.  The earring sits just past my earlobe which I really like. Sweets is really tiny, they were originally made for kids.  The entire earring will be on your earlobe, not slightly past your earlobe, so not really substantial at all.  I hope that made sense.  

The main thing to know with WG MOP is it has a silver overtone.  VCA uses different MOP overtones depending on the metal. For YG, the MOP overtone is pinkish.  I reposted a photo of my set below.  You can see how each stone's appearance changes depending on the angle and light.  You can see the WG MOP silver overtone.  It may not be obvious if you're looking at a modshot of one earring by itself, but you can see below when you look at a bunch of motifs for comparison.  The silver overtone matches better with the WG metal.  

Good luck to you!  I think you will love the VA size.  
Maybe someone who is better at photos can post a mod shot, but the earrings will fit exactly the same as any other Vintage Alhambra earring, same size.

Hope this helps.


----------



## lolakitten

@BigAkoya thank you! You’re picture really shows the overtones well and they are gorgeous, just the look I was hoping for   .

I’m kind of debating between mop and chalcedony. But I realize Chalcedony would be made to order…
My thinking is that I’m planning either a 10 or 20 motif next year, so I’d like anything new in the interim to match, but I’m undecided on wether it’ll be MoP or chalcedony for the 10/20…
MoP would match more things… but chalcedony is so pretty… but not having the matching earrings (relatively) readily available is a check in the “cons” box for sure.

I have tiny lobes but my holes are kind of high, so from reading, I may have to adjust the posts… is that something they do on the spot or do they have to be sent away?


----------



## BigAkoya

lolakitten said:


> @BigAkoya thank you! You’re picture really shows the overtones well and they are gorgeous, just the look I was hoping for   .
> 
> I’m kind of debating between mop and chalcedony. But I realize Chalcedony would be made to order…
> My thinking is that I’m planning either a 10 or 20 motif next year, so I’d like anything new in the interim to match, but I’m undecided on wether it’ll be MoP or chalcedony for the 10/20…
> MoP would match more things… but chalcedony is so pretty… but not having the matching earrings (relatively) readily available is a check in the “cons” box for sure.
> 
> I have tiny lobes but my holes are kind of high, so from reading, I may have to adjust the posts… is that something they do on the spot or do they have to be sent away?


It's funny how unique each of our ears are!  Big earlobes/small earlobes, high ear piercing/low ear piercing, etc...
It's so great VCA has so many options for adjusting earrings!  If you only need the post moved higher, depending on the boutique, they can do it while you wait. It's literally a screw on/screw off thing.  With COVID though, who knows.

Here's an idea... you may want to call ahead and ask them to put it in the top hole (so the earring sits lower).
Then to be sure, you can try on any other VA earring where the default is on the lower hole so you can compare!   

My ear piercing hole is really sensitive.  If your earrings hurt after you wear them for a day, you may also need to swap out the posts for a thinner one or loosen the ear clips.  Those needs to be sent out, and for me, it took around 2 weeks.  With COVID, I'm thinking now maybe 2-3 weeks.  My SA said swapping out thinner posts is very common.

Chalcedony is very pretty... very mellow and soothing.  But yes, MOP goes with everything, and there's something about the iridescence of MOP.  Both are very nice.

Oh oh oh... one thing to add to your pros & cons list...
New Column: "Stones Easy To Match"
- Chalcedony: CON - While beautiful, chalcedony can vary in shade from pale lilac, to pale blue, to deeper blue, to pale gray, etc...  If you are super picky about matchy matchy, for your future pieces, you may have to go through a few pieces to get a match.

- MOP: PRO - WG MOP to me, doesn't seem to vary as much.  It's as if all the MOP they choose for the WG pieces are perfectly matched.  When I got my set above, I purchased all three pieces at the same.  I did that as I thought for sure the MOP color would vary.  I told the SA I wanted all my pieces to match and asked to bring in two of everything.  I would then choose the pieces that matched the best.  Well, lo and behold, they all matched!  I was really surprised.  If you plan to get a necklace later, MOP is definitely easier to match.

Good luck!  Can't wait to hear what you decide.  Both choices are lovely, and I'm a huge fan of white metal (WG/platinum).


----------



## lolakitten

BigAkoya said:


> It's funny how unique each of our ears are!  Big earlobes/small earlobes, high ear piercing/low ear piercing, etc...
> It's so great VCA has so many options for adjusting earrings!  If you only need the post moved higher, depending on the boutique, they can do it while you wait. It's literally a screw on/screw off thing.  With COVID though, who knows.
> 
> Here's an idea... you may want to call ahead and ask them to put it in the top hole (so the earring sits lower).
> Then to be sure, you can try on any other VA earring where the default is on the lower hole so you can compare!
> 
> My ear piercing hole is really sensitive.  If your earrings hurt after you wear them for a day, you may also need to swap out the posts for a thinner one or loosen the ear clips.  Those needs to be sent out, and for me, it took around 2 weeks.  With COVID, I'm thinking now maybe 2-3 weeks.  My SA said swapping out thinner posts is very common.
> 
> Chalcedony is very pretty... very mellow and soothing.  But yes, MOP goes with everything, and there's something about the iridescence of MOP.  Both are very nice.
> 
> Oh oh oh... one thing to add to your pros & cons list...
> New Column: "Stones Easy To Match"
> - Chalcedony: CON - While beautiful, chalcedony can vary in shade from pale lilac, to pale blue, to deeper blue, to pale gray, etc...  If you are super picky about matchy matchy, for your future pieces, you may have to go through a few pieces to get a match.
> 
> - MOP: PRO - WG MOP to me, doesn't seem to vary as much.  It's as if all the MOP they choose for the WG pieces are perfectly matched.  When I got my set above, I purchased all three pieces at the same.  I did that as I thought for sure the MOP color would vary.  I told the SA I wanted all my pieces to match and asked to bring in two of everything.  I would then choose the pieces that matched the best.  Well, lo and behold, they all matched!  I was really surprised.  If you plan to get a necklace later, MOP is definitely easier to match.
> 
> Good luck!  Can't wait to hear what you decide.  Both choices are lovely, and I'm a huge fan of white metal (WG/platinum).


That’s a great idea to get them to have them put the post in the top position ahead of time, I’ll do that, good thinking!

ohhhhh you’re points on the matching is a good one! I’m colour sensitive, that’s a major pro for MoP!
Knowing me, if it bugs my eye I won’t wear it!

I could always save the chalcedony for a single pendant and wear that with totally different earrings… so many options…

I don’t think my ears are sensitive to post thickness…. I’ve never had trouble before. I have had some random reactions to aloy blends, but those earrings were on a thin wire, so I’m sure it’s not related.
This will be a learning process for sure.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> On the earrings, no... it's not just Alhambra... I had to adjust my Alhambra and also the Frivole which is why I just knew I had to adjust the Lotus earrings too.  You don't need to adjust because you most likely have the perfect ear for earrings!
> 
> Me too on the matchy matchy... I just do not like non-matching pieces... it looks like it's just thrown together.
> I prefer to channel Elizabeth Taylor and her over the top matchy matchy sets... I loved her bling.
> 
> Ooooh... I can't wait to see what you got!  Aside from my oynx set (which next time I go to the VCA boutique, I'm just going to pick 3 and get it over with), I am thinking now I want to get the 16 motif WG with WMOP, chalcedony, and GMOP.  There is not much else in Alhambra WG, but I think one might be a nice piece.
> 
> I tried on the WG 16 motif last time I was at the boutique.  It didn't speak to me, as it did not pop, so I dismissed it.  To be fair, I was mentally comparing the GMOP to oynx to make a decision on my set.  But yesterday, (time to visualize here), I wore a pale pink scoop neck tee, white skinny Bermuda shorts, I put on my Alhambra WG MOP set (earrings, 20 motif, bracelet), and I really loved how soft the jewelry looked with my outfit.  Soft, but not dainty as it stood out (I also had on my Lotus ring).  That made think... hmmm... the WG 16 motif also has that soft dreamy look which sometimes I like.
> 
> I think you like long necklaces too, so maybe check out a 16 motif next time you're at the boutique.  The YG 16b motif version has oynx which I actually prefer.  My perfect 3 stones for a WG 16 motif are WMOP, GMOP, oynx.
> 
> Can't wait to see what you got! You have a beautiful collection.


Thank you so much! Super excited to see how the earrings turned out to be.
Elizabeth Taylor was truly an icon and for a reason! Her taste in jewelry was sublime.
The 16 motif sound gorgeous! I do want at least one long necklace down the line and I definitely will try the 16 motif if it’s available at my store. Chalcedony washes me out! I loved white mop 10 motif when I tried it last and then the other day I tried on the chalcedony 10 motif and darn, I aged 20 years or so! Like you, I love the mix of GMOP, onyx and white mop!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Chanelandco said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply! And for you good wishes. Very Kind of you.
> I am happy that you dont happy any problem with your malachite pieces because lots of people seem to have it getting dull over time.
> I will take some days to think about it .
> I will make sure to come back and give feedback regarding my decision.


Take your time! These are expensive purchases so it’s better to do the thinking before we buy rather than live with buyers remorse. Malachite is a very fragile stone so you have to be extra careful with it. I did not get the malachite 5 motif for that reason. It’s easier to maintain the earrings and pendant for me.


----------



## eternallove4bag

lolakitten said:


> What was the total wait on the small Perles D’or? This is in my WL too, and I also need a small.
> Also, what was the markup if you don’t mind me asking? I wonder if it’s “worth it”, as I think I already know that answer to that… it’s just such a pretty bangle!


Great news? No markup on the perlee bracelet! It’s kind of frustrating that VCA does not have the small size in stock and we have to SO it but at least we don’t have to pay 30% more. My SA placed the request last year in November or December (I forget), it got approved mid April this this (looong time, right?) and it arrived last week. So, nearly 4 months which is not bad because when the order was approved, I was told it would arrive by November this year.


----------



## lolakitten

eternallove4bag said:


> Great news? No markup on the perlee bracelet! It’s kind of frustrating that VCA does not have the small size in stock and we have to SO it but at least we don’t have to pay 30% more. My SA placed the request last year in November or December (I forget), it got approved mid April this this (looong time, right?) and it arrived last week. So, nearly 4 months which is not bad because when the order was approved, I was told it would arrive by November this year.


That is great news!!! Back on the wL it goes  lol


----------



## EpiFanatic

Chanelandco said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply.
> As always you take time to share your knowledge and kind advice. Very much appreciated.
> It is indeed impulsive, wich I know is not always good.
> But I am happy that at least I did not take it with me the same day, even though it was love at first sight.
> I budgeted H bags because I have a
> pending SO and would love a green or craie bag. Other than that I am content.
> 
> For a set, I am happy with two pieces but it does  not have to be a set. I would eventually get earings if I get this necklace but I might get it in malachite or maybe guilloché. But I have others earings that could work well with it.
> By the way I tried some earings, the gold hammered alhambra and it was hurting like ...!
> Is this normal? Or is it just me ?
> 
> I will take some days to think about it.
> Thanks again for taking the time to reply.
> I will update regarding my decision.


Congratulations on starting your own business! I just wanted to jump in and say that I think the YG would probably look stunning, glow against your complexion, especially the guilloche.  However, if your heart got stolen by the malachite, those would look amazing on you too.  I can totally see why you fell for it.  And malachite earrings would be much easier to care for than a malachite magic pendant.  Yeah, I guess it would take some time to consider how you want to build your collection, and in what order.  The YG could go with anything else YG that you wear.  On the other hand, malachite is stunning on you.  Wait!  You want to add a green H bag.  Against prudence and reason, I'm leaning toward malachite, at least the earrings.  Maybe even in magic size?    I can't wait to see what you choose!


----------



## eternallove4bag

jenaps said:


> Can’t wait to see yours!!  I requested BA vintage earrings. I just love VCA’s Alhambra earrings.


BA is gorgeous! Fingers crossed they come soon!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> On the earrings, no... it's not just Alhambra... I had to adjust my Alhambra and also the Frivole which is why I just knew I had to adjust the Lotus earrings too.  You don't need to adjust because you most likely have the perfect ear for earrings!
> 
> Me too on the matchy matchy... I just do not like non-matching pieces... it looks like it's just thrown together.
> I prefer to channel Elizabeth Taylor and her over the top matchy matchy sets... I loved her bling.
> 
> Ooooh... I can't wait to see what you got!  Aside from my oynx set (which next time I go to the VCA boutique, I'm just going to pick 3 and get it over with), I am thinking now I want to get the 16 motif WG with WMOP, chalcedony, and GMOP.  There is not much else in Alhambra WG, but I think one might be a nice piece.
> 
> I tried on the WG 16 motif last time I was at the boutique.  It didn't speak to me, as it did not pop, so I dismissed it.  To be fair, I was mentally comparing the GMOP to oynx to make a decision on my set.  But yesterday, (time to visualize here), I wore a pale pink scoop neck tee, white skinny Bermuda shorts, I put on my Alhambra WG MOP set (earrings, 20 motif, bracelet), and I really loved how soft the jewelry looked with my outfit.  Soft, but not dainty as it stood out (I also had on my Lotus ring).  That made think... hmmm... the WG 16 motif also has that soft dreamy look which sometimes I like.
> 
> I think you like long necklaces too, so maybe check out a 16 motif next time you're at the boutique.  The YG 16b motif version has oynx which I actually prefer.  My perfect 3 stones for a WG 16 motif are WMOP, GMOP, oynx.
> 
> Can't wait to see what you got! You have a beautiful collection.


Had to share here! My GMOP magic earrings are here and I am in love! The most perfect shade of grey! I also picked up the matching GMOP magic pendant! We love our matching sets don’t we? 
Off to ban island I go till spring next year but with a huge grin on my face


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> Had to share here! My GMOP magic earrings are here and I am in love! The most perfect shade of grey! I also picked up the matching GMOP magic pendant! We love our matching sets don’t we?
> Off to ban island I go till spring next year but with a huge grin on my face
> View attachment 5159946


LOL, Stop it! Could this whole collection and look you have going on here be any more beautiful!?!


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> LOL, Stop it! Could this whole collection and look you have going on here be any more beautiful!?!


Hehe thank you So much love for Alhambra and perlee pieces!


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Had to share here! My GMOP magic earrings are here and I am in love! The most perfect shade of grey! I also picked up the matching GMOP magic pendant! We love our matching sets don’t we?
> Off to ban island I go till spring next year but with a huge grin on my face
> View attachment 5159946


So beautiful!  And yes, the GMOP is the perfect shade.  Congratulations!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> So beautiful!  And yes, the GMOP is the perfect shade.  Congratulations!


Thank you so much! Thrilled with the shade of grey!


----------



## Chanelandco

EpiFanatic said:


> Congratulations on starting your own business! I just wanted to jump in and say that I think the YG would probably look stunning, glow against your complexion, especially the guilloche.  However, if your heart got stolen by the malachite, those would look amazing on you too.  I can totally see why you fell for it.  And malachite earrings would be much easier to care for than a malachite magic pendant.  Yeah, I guess it would take some time to consider how you want to build your collection, and in what order.  The YG could go with anything else YG that you wear.  On the other hand, malachite is stunning on you.  Wait!  You want to add a green H bag.  Against prudence and reason, I'm leaning toward malachite, at least the earrings.  Maybe even in magic size?    I can't wait to see what you choose!



Thanks a lot for your reply.
I also think guilloche magic pendant will be beautiful but they did not have it for me to try on. Also some posts said it was quite blingy for daily wear. So I dont know.

Do you think it is difficult to maintain a magic pendant in malachite? I think I red somewhere earings are difficult to maintain becaise you touch them with your hands to put them on.

I am not yet clear what to do anyway so will pause some days to think about it.
Thanks again


----------



## A bottle of Red

eternallove4bag said:


> Had to share here! My GMOP magic earrings are here and I am in love! The most perfect shade of grey! I also picked up the matching GMOP magic pendant! We love our matching sets don’t we?
> Off to ban island I go till spring next year but with a huge grin on my face
> View attachment 5159946



Wow stunning! Your bag, bracelets & of course the new pieces!


----------



## 880

Chanelandco said:


> Si I went back to the boutique to try on several pieces.
> I was lucky they had stocks of what I wanted.
> I purchased my first VCA.. so excited!
> Will reveal in the correct thread.
> 
> I am very happy with my purchase BUT I am now obsessed with a magic necklace .
> 
> I am very tempted to get it But I am a bit afraid it is too soon . It sounds a bit strange I know but I normally take time to think about my purchase before getting it. Unless it a H bag where you need to decide when you get an offer and I have a budget for that.
> In this case, it will anyway be my last jewellery purchase  for this year, so I am like it is ok to get it .
> 
> Also I was an employee till now and I have decided to make my own business, wich means for the next two or 3 years  , I will focus on that to make sure it works. No major distraction except for budgeted H bags. So if I dont take this necklace now, It will have to wait quite some times.
> 
> Lastly for those who have this piece is it worth it ? easy to wear the long necklace ? Malachite too delicate on a necklace ?
> 
> Sorry for all this , I am normally quite clear deciding but I was surprised beeing sooo obsessed with a necklace and will not have this kind of conversation with my friends.
> Here is a pic
> View attachment 5159000


It looks amazing! Congrats on starting your own business! I vite that you should get whatever you love and smile every day that you are hard at work and wearing it!  Please keep us all updated on your choice! P.s. I am not familiar with malachite, nor am I a pendant person, but I would assume, you could just put it on my e chain and minimize handling. I think a malachite bracelet would get more wear and tear than a necklace. JMO though!


----------



## jenaps

eternallove4bag said:


> Had to share here! My GMOP magic earrings are here and I am in love! The most perfect shade of grey! I also picked up the matching GMOP magic pendant! We love our matching sets don’t we?
> Off to ban island I go till spring next year but with a huge grin on my face
> View attachment 5159946


Complete perfection!  Love everything in the picture!  VCA/Hermes/outfit! Thanks for sharing!! I can’t stop going back to stare at your photo.


----------



## lolakitten

eternallove4bag said:


> Had to share here! My GMOP magic earrings are here and I am in love! The most perfect shade of grey! I also picked up the matching GMOP magic pendant! We love our matching sets don’t we?
> Off to ban island I go till spring next year but with a huge grin on my face
> View attachment 5159946


Omg this is so beautiful  I have no words….


----------



## fluffywings21

Did anyone else see this? Courtesy of Instagram @diamondsindubai

I know rose gold is extremely popular but I am not usually a fan however this combo sounds beautiful!


----------



## nicole0612

fluffywings21 said:


> Did anyone else see this? Courtesy of Instagram @diamondsindubai
> 
> I know rose gold is extremely popular but I am not usually a fan however this combo sounds beautiful!


There is a new thread about it!


----------



## fluffywings21

nicole0612 said:


> There is a new thread about it!


Thanks for letting me know.....i didn't realise this


----------



## missie1

eternallove4bag said:


> Had to share here! My GMOP magic earrings are here and I am in love! The most perfect shade of grey! I also picked up the matching GMOP magic pendant! We love our matching sets don’t we?
> Off to ban island I go till spring next year but with a huge grin on my face
> View attachment 5159946


Stunning as always.  GMOP is absolutely my favorite stone.  Love love the earrings


----------



## Taiwo92

mocktail said:


> I am of the "wear the heck out of it" camp. I would wear your necklace anywhere and everywhere you want for maximum enjoyment. When the motif is too damaged or too shrunken, VCA can replace the MOP or carnelian for a fraction of the total cost of the necklace. I would rather enjoy my things by using them instead of babying them


Same as me. I plan to wear my sweet mop pendant 24/7


----------



## nicole0612

fluffywings21 said:


> Thanks for letting me know.....i didn't realise this


Glad to help!


----------



## MyDogTink

My new Wolf jewelry box. @BigAkoya - thanks for all the advice. Sadly, the closure on the Wolf jewelry box my mom gave me is broken.


----------



## eternallove4bag

A bottle of Red said:


> Wow stunning! Your bag, bracelets & of course the new pieces!


Thank you so much! I am a grey lover and like one of my best friends said to me ‘what took you so long to add the GMOP?’, now I am wondering the same


----------



## eternallove4bag

jenaps said:


> Complete perfection!  Love everything in the picture!  VCA/Hermes/outfit! Thanks for sharing!! I can’t stop going back to stare at your photo.


Aww thank you for being so sweet! Hehe VCA and Hermès will always have my heart.. and wallet! Sigh! .. usually I am working from home in my sweats so I take every opportunity these days when I go out to actually dress up a little.


----------



## eternallove4bag

lolakitten said:


> Omg this is so beautiful  I have no words….


Thank you so much! I am head over heels in love with GMOP! My malachite pieces are getting a tad bit jealous


----------



## eternallove4bag

fluffywings21 said:


> Did anyone else see this? Courtesy of Instagram @diamondsindubai
> 
> I know rose gold is extremely popular but I am not usually a fan however this combo sounds beautiful!


The launch date is 1st September and confirmed by my SM.


----------



## eternallove4bag

MyDogTink said:


> My new Wolf jewelry box. @BigAkoya - thanks for all the advice. Sadly, the closure on the Wolf jewelry box my mom gave me is broken.


Congrats! I can’t wait to get mine! I need to decide whether to go for black or fiery red 

@BigAkoya look what you did to us.. seriously though thank you for your words of wisdom always!


----------



## eternallove4bag

missie1 said:


> Stunning as always.  GMOP is absolutely my favorite stone.  Love love the earrings


Thank you so much. So much love for GMOP! I don’t know how I resisted adding it for so long.


----------



## artistemd

eternallove4bag said:


> Had to share here! My GMOP magic earrings are here and I am in love! The most perfect shade of grey! I also picked up the matching GMOP magic pendant! We love our matching sets don’t we?
> Off to ban island I go till spring next year but with a huge grin on my face
> View attachment 5159946


So beautiful! Thanks for sharing photos (I wish there were more photos on this site!). Grey MOP was never on my radar until I saw your photo. Now I would love to add it to my collection. May I ask what color the gold is? Yellow or rose? Thank you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

artistemd said:


> So beautiful! Thanks for sharing photos (I wish there were more photos on this site!). Grey MOP was never on my radar until I saw your photo. Now I would love to add it to my collection. May I ask what color the gold is? Yellow or rose? Thank you!


Thank you so much! It’s rose gold. I hope you add it! It’s one of the most  beautiful stones I have seen apart from malachite which is my fave. Are you considering doing earrings in GMOP?


----------



## BigAkoya

MyDogTink said:


> My new Wolf jewelry box. @BigAkoya - thanks for all the advice. Sadly, the closure on the Wolf jewelry box my mom gave me is broken.


Oh, that one is so pretty!  I love the mink color!  Great choice.  
Congratulations on the new jewelry box... 
If you're like me, sometimes, I just like to open my box and stare.  
I am sure your beautiful jewelry will love snuggling in their beautiful new home.


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Congrats! I can’t wait to get mine! I need to decide whether to go for black or fiery red
> 
> @BigAkoya look what you did to us.. seriously though thank you for your words of wisdom always!


For what it's worth, I used to have black. 
Black is safe, black is classic, black is utilitarian, but... black is boring. 

I would go for a color.  Color speaks... whether the color invokes a soft elegance or a bold passion. 
I think color will add further glamour to your already glamorous jewelry! 
Jewelry is a feast for the eyes, and I like it to begin with the jewelry box.
Black is not quite the same for me, just my two cents.  Hope that helps in your decision.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> For what it's worth, I used to have black.
> Black is safe, black is classic, black is utilitarian, but... black is boring.
> 
> I would go for a color.  Color speaks... whether the color invokes a soft elegance or a bold passion.
> I think color will add further glamour to your already glamorous jewelry!
> Jewelry is a feast for the eyes, and I like it to begin with the jewelry box.
> Black is not quite the same for me, just my two cents.  Hope that helps in your decision.


Haha omg you just summed up my feelings about the black color! I waited till the very last of my Hermès bag journey to add a black bag. That’s how much I love colors. Black is classic and yet it’s basic black for me.. okay red is winning! Or even pink! And this coming from a non-pink lover but thanks to my besties love for pink, I have recently noticed shades of pinks creeping into my closet!


----------



## lolakitten

eternallove4bag said:


> Haha omg you just summed up my feelings about the black color! I waited till the very last of my Hermès bag journey to add a black bag. That’s how much I love colors. Black is classic and yet it’s basic black for me.. okay red is winning! Or even pink! And this coming from a non-pink lover but thanks to my besties love for pink, I have recently noticed shades of pinks creeping into my closet!


I have an ivory one, also basic an neutral   but a little brighter than black.


----------



## eternallove4bag

lolakitten said:


> I have an ivory one, also basic an neutral   but a little brighter than black.


I like that option too


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> Oh, that one is so pretty!  I love the mink color!  Great choice.
> Congratulations on the new jewelry box...
> If you're like me, sometimes, I just like to open my box and stare.
> I am sure your beautiful jewelry will love snuggling in their beautiful new home.


I forgot to tell you! I got a few Vault trays from Wolf the other week and I love them! They have the Lusterloc lining and work perfect fitting in my wardrobe drawers! I got the black with glass top. I haven't made it into the store yet to see the actual full jewellery cases  but I plan to soon. Thank you so much for the suggestion. @MyDogTink Yours is lovely with the embroidery.


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> I forgot to tell you! I got a few Vault trays from Wolf the other week and I love them! They have the Lusterloc lining and work perfect fitting in my wardrobe drawers! I got the black with glass top. I haven't made it into the store yet to see the actual full jewellery cases  but I plan to soon. Thank you so much for the suggestion. @MyDogTink Yours is lovely with the embroidery.


That's so great to hear!  I use the Vault trays too inside those wardrobe dressers, the same as you.  
I think you will also enjoy a jewelry case too.  It's like a Faberge egg to me... a beautiful jewelry case that opens up into all these little bling surprises!  

It makes jewelry all the more special.  I'm so glad you got the tray and love them!


----------



## MyDogTink

BigAkoya said:


> That's so great to hear!  I use the Vault trays too inside those wardrobe dressers, the same as you.
> I think you will also enjoy a jewelry case too.  It's like a Faberge egg to me... a beautiful jewelry case that opens up into all these little bling surprises!
> 
> It makes jewelry all the more special.  I'm so glad you got the tray and love them!


@BigAkoya and @glamourbag - thank you. I looked at the vault trays but couldn’t figure out how you order them by size. Any words of advice?


----------



## MyDogTink

eternallove4bag said:


> Congrats! I can’t wait to get mine! I need to decide whether to go for black or fiery red
> 
> @BigAkoya look what you did to us.. seriously though thank you for your words of wisdom always!


Your jewels will look amazing in it. Since your pictures inspire us, I say fiery red.


----------



## glamourbag

MyDogTink said:


> @BigAkoya and @glamourbag - thank you. I looked at the vault trays but couldn’t figure out how you order them by size. Any words of advice?


I believe from what I saw and have, they come in a standard, rectangular size and from there you can put in, for ex, half inserts for, say, ring storage on one side of the tray and leave the other side open for bracelets or necklaces, etc. Here is a pic of one of mine - I kept this one open without inserts.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Good Grief! These pics of mine are always gigantic. Anyway I think you get the point....


----------



## Chanelandco

880 said:


> It looks amazing! Congrats on starting your own business! I vite that you should get whatever you love and smile every day that you are hard at work and wearing it!  Please keep us all updated on your choice! P.s. I am not familiar with malachite, nor am I a pendant person, but I would assume, you could just put it on my e chain and minimize handling. I think a malachite bracelet would get more wear and tear than a necklace. JMO though!


Thanks for your kind reply 880!
I always appreciate your feedback.
Iam leaning towards getting it to be honest, but I try to be completely sure with my decision before getting it.
I see myself wearing it easily, dressed up or down.
Now I need to be sure about malachite.
The green is beautiful but I dont want something to baby.
Of course will keep you all wonderfull ladies posted.


----------



## Chanelandco

eternallove4bag said:


> Had to share here! My GMOP magic earrings are here and I am in love! The most perfect shade of grey! I also picked up the matching GMOP magic pendant! We love our matching sets don’t we?
> Off to ban island I go till spring next year but with a huge grin on my face
> View attachment 5159946



This is stuniing. Congratulations.
I am looking for a magic pendant and looking at the possibilities.
By any chance could you compare GMOP to onyx ? 
Are they too close or very different?
I tried to find side by side pics but could not find anything.
Tia


----------



## eternallove4bag

MyDogTink said:


> Your jewels will look amazing in it. Since your pictures inspire us, I say fiery red.


I am feeling bold so it might just be fiery red .. thank you for your kind words!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Chanelandco said:


> This is stuniing. Congratulations.
> I am looking for a magic pendant and looking at the possibilities.
> By any chance could you compare GMOP to onyx ?
> Are they too close or very different?
> I tried to find side by side pics but could not find anything.
> Tia


Thank you! I don’t have any onyx pieces otherwise I would post a few comparison pics for you. I feel they are close. But you can still see the sheen of grey in the GMOP. While onyx is more of a solid color.


----------



## Chanelandco

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you! I don’t have any onyx pieces otherwise I would post a few comparison pics for you. I feel they are close. But you can still see the sheen of grey in the GMOP. While onyx is more of a solid color.


Thank you dear.


----------



## artistemd

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! It’s rose gold. I hope you add it! It’s one of the most  beautiful stones I have seen apart from malachite which is my fave. Are you considering doing earrings in GMOP?


Yes, I am considering the Magic GMOP earrings, but I would need to do a made-to-order because I would want them set in yellow gold. All my other VCA pieces are in yellow gold, which is my favorite... Probably because I am a blonde! Haha! I don't have any other GMOP pieces... And I was planning on getting the Magic Alhambra malachite earrings next to go with my 20 station malachite Alhambra necklace... but I sure do love your GMOP!


----------



## eternallove4bag

artistemd said:


> Yes, I am considering the Magic GMOP earrings, but I would need to do a made-to-order because I would want them set in yellow gold. All my other VCA pieces are in yellow gold, which is my favorite... Probably because I am a blonde! Haha! I don't have any other GMOP pieces... And I was planning on getting the Magic Alhambra malachite earrings next to go with my 20 station malachite Alhambra necklace... but I sure do love your GMOP!


GMOP in white, yellow or rose gold is equally spectacular! Goodness, you have a 20 motif malachite? I die! My fave stone ever! And yes please to being twins on magic malachite earrings! I pair mine with magic malachite pendant!


----------



## BigAkoya

MyDogTink said:


> @BigAkoya and @glamourbag - thank you. I looked at the vault trays but couldn’t figure out how you order them by size. Any words of advice?


Hi! It is exactly as @glamourbag says.  You order the tray, and then any inserts you want, and then you pick your lid.

My suggestion on how to go about planning your soon-to-be awesome trays!...
- First, think about what pieces you want to store to asses how deep you want the tray.  They come in 1.5", 2", and 4" deep.  Think also if you want to store them inside a drawer as the thickness of the drawer will dictate your max depth.
- Next, think about the height of your tallest piece.  If you have a big cuff bracelet, a 1.5" depth may be too shallow for the lid to close.  I have a Tiffany Bone Cuff which is 2.1" at its tallest which I use a 2" tray.  When I put the lid on with an insert, it closes, but there is a tiny tiny tiny gap and the lid wobbles.  Well, that annoyed me, so I took out the insert and it closes perfect.
- Finally, stare at the inserts and see if you want any.  You can use the tray as-is, like @glamourbag which gives you the most flexibility.  Or, you can order inserts.

I posted some pictures of a tray (it's my Tiffany Elsa Peretti silver stuff... which I really like her designs... they are so bold, yet the lines are so clean, soft and fluid).

The tray is the 2" depth tray.
- The first photo is how it is normally stored. There is an insert on the right as you can see, and the insert height is slightly lower than the tray height... it works great.
- The second photo is the insert taken out so you can see what it looks like blank.  The inserts are now at the bottom of the photo.  You can see I do not use the left insert.  This is because my Bone Cuff (upper right cuff bracelet) is too tall once I put the insert in, hence I had to redesign my layout!    
- The third photo is with the insert back in, and a visual so you can see if I had used both inserts.

I would also think about how you prefer to organize your bling and what type of bling person you are.  Are you more a ring person?  A bracelet person?  A long necklace person?  From my photos, you can see I'm more a big jewelry piece person, so tiny little sections in an insert or jewelry box don't work for my pieces.  I also prefer to group sets together versus the style of jewelry.  As in... I group my turquoise pieces together, my black pieces together, vs. grouping all earrings together.  Hence, for me, I like  medium size cubby holes to store "sets".  I hope that made sense.  This is also true of my jewelry box which holds several pieces of a set in the same cubby hole. I hope that made sense. It's all preference of course.  The more versatile option is to not use inserts of course as @glamourbag did.

Warning:  For me, I find those necklace inserts useless.  They look great in photos, but I find them very skinny, mostly good for chains.  If you have a substantial necklace or a big pendant on the chain, it looks kind of goofy and gets crowded, to the point the lid may not lay flat over your tray.  This is also true of jewelry boxes when you see a lot of "necklace/bracelet" sections.  They look beautiful, but not very usable to me.  Hence for my necklaces, I like to just put them in an open area.  Like pearl strands... they are chunky and take up so much space, so I like big cubby holes to swirl my pearls in them.

Sorry for the long post.. I hope it helps.  Take your time, don't rush... it can be a lot of fun planning and buying jewelry boxes.  Jewelry is like a hobby... always something new and fun!   

CORRECTION:  I made an error... Thinking now... I measured my Bone Cuff, and it was 1.9", so it should have just fit.  I remember thinking, wow... it fits, but barely, by a tiny fraction.  However, I did not factor in the loss of height from the insert, so when I used the insert, the cuff sat higher and the lid had a tiny gap.  Just FYI to also factor in the insert if your piece is on the edge of being too tall.


----------



## 880

Chanelandco said:


> By any chance could you compare GMOP to onyx ?
> Are they too close or very different?


IMO very different. im sure others who own separate pieces will give you a better idea. But I’ll look for a photo of my gmop six motif which has some onyx in it. Onyx top right motif. Clearest pic of GMOP middle left


@eternallove4bag has a much better pic of GMOP here (her pic more clearly demonstrates how GMOP has enormous depth and    almost glows with this inner light, whereas onyx is rich, dense and almost smooth lacquered.
see her post #19355 when you scroll down to the middle of the page 




__





						VCA ~ Van Cleef Arpels Discussion thread!
					

Thanks a lot for your reply! And for you good wishes. Very Kind of you. I am happy that you dont happy any problem with your malachite pieces because lots of people seem to have it getting dull over time. I will take some days to think about it . I will make sure to come back and give feedback...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## MyDogTink

glamourbag said:


> I believe from what I saw and have, they come in a standard, rectangular size and from there you can put in, for ex, half inserts for, say, ring storage on one side of the tray and leave the other side open for bracelets or necklaces, etc. Here is a pic of one of mine - I kept this one open without inserts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160766
> 
> 
> Good Grief! These pics of mine are always gigantic. Anyway I think you get the point....


Thank you for posting. I think this is a great option. I will look into them.


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> Had to share here! My GMOP magic earrings are here and I am in love! The most perfect shade of grey! I also picked up the matching GMOP magic pendant! We love our matching sets don’t we?
> Off to ban island I go till spring next year but with a huge grin on my face
> View attachment 5159946


It’s all sooo stunning sweetie!!!


----------



## MyDogTink

BigAkoya said:


> Hi! It is exactly as @glamourbag says.  You order the tray, and then any inserts you want, and then you pick your lid.
> 
> My suggestion on how to go about planning your soon-to-be awesome trays!...
> - First, think about what pieces you want to store to asses how deep you want the tray.  They come in 1.5", 2", and 4" deep.  Think also if you want to store them inside a drawer as the thickness of the drawer will dictate your max depth.
> - Next, think about the height of your tallest piece.  If you have a big cuff bracelet, a 1.5" depth may be too shallow for the lid to close.  I have a Tiffany Bone Cuff which is 2.1" at its tallest which I use a 2" tray.  When I put the lid on with an insert, it closes, but there is a tiny tiny tiny gap and the lid wobbles.  Well, that annoyed me, so I took out the insert and it closes perfect.
> - Finally, stare at the inserts and see if you want any.  You can use the tray as-is, like @glamourbag which gives you the most flexibility.  Or, you can order inserts.
> 
> I posted some pictures of a tray (it's my Tiffany Elsa Peretti silver stuff... which I really like her designs... they are so bold, yet the lines are so clean, soft and fluid).
> 
> The tray is the 2" depth tray.
> - The first photo is how it is normally stored. There is an insert on the right as you can see, and the insert height is slightly lower than the tray height... it works great.
> - The second photo is the insert taken out so you can see what it looks like blank.  The inserts are now at the bottom of the photo.  You can see I do not use the left insert.  This is because my Bone Cuff (upper right cuff bracelet) is too tall once I put the insert in, hence I had to redesign my layout!
> - The third photo is with the insert back in, and a visual so you can see if I had used both inserts.
> 
> I would also think about how you prefer to organize your bling and what type of bling person you are.  Are you more a ring person?  A bracelet person?  A long necklace person?  From my photos, you can see I'm more a big jewelry piece person, so tiny little sections in an insert or jewelry box don't work for my pieces.  I also prefer to group sets together versus the style of jewelry.  As in... I group my turquoise pieces together, my black pieces together, vs. grouping all earrings together.  Hence, for me, I like  medium size cubby holes to store "sets".  I hope that made sense.  This is also true of my jewelry box which holds several pieces of a set in the same cubby hole. I hope that made sense. It's all preference of course.  The more versatile option is to not use inserts of course as @glamourbag did.
> 
> Warning:  For me, I find those necklace inserts useless.  They look great in photos, but I find them very skinny, mostly good for chains.  If you have a substantial necklace or a big pendant on the chain, it looks kind of goofy and gets crowded, to the point the lid may not lay flat over your tray.  This is also true of jewelry boxes when you see a lot of "necklace/bracelet" sections.  They look beautiful, but not very usable to me.  Hence for my necklaces, I like to just put them in an open area.  Like pearl strands... they are chunky and take up so much space, so I like big cubby holes to swirl my pearls in them.
> 
> Sorry for the long post.. I hope it helps.  Take your time, don't rush... it can be a lot of fun planning and buying jewelry boxes.  Jewelry is like a hobby... always something new and fun!
> 
> CORRECTION:  I made an error... Thinking now... I measured my Bone Cuff, and it was 1.9", so it should have just fit.  I remember thinking, wow... it fits, but barely, by a tiny fraction.  However, I did not factor in the loss of height from the insert, so when I used the insert, the cuff sat higher and the lid had a tiny gap.  Just FYI to also factor in the insert if your piece is on the edge of being too tall.
> 
> View attachment 5160880
> View attachment 5160881
> View attachment 5160882


thank you for the photos and detailed explanation. I feel like jewelry boxes come up short on space for some pieces while having more space for items I don’t have. I have enough space for rings in my current jewelry box. I need more space for my necklaces. I have a few 20 motifs and pearl strands and I want to store them with the bracelets. I also have a ton of earrings. I like the idea of clear lids so you can easily see what’s inside. I will take your advice and organize my pieces first and determine the best fit. Thank you again. You are well organized!


----------



## Chanelandco

880 said:


> IMO very different. im sure others who own separate pieces will give you a better idea. But I’ll look for a photo of my gmop six motif which has some onyx in it. Onyx top right motif. Clearest pic of GMOP middle left
> View attachment 5160899
> 
> @eternallove4bag has a much better pic of GMOP here (her pic more clearly demonstrates how GMOP has enormous depth and    almost glows with this inner light, whereas onyx is rich, dense and almost smooth lacquered.
> see her post #19355 when you scroll down to the middle of the page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VCA ~ Van Cleef Arpels Discussion thread!
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply! And for you good wishes. Very Kind of you. I am happy that you dont happy any problem with your malachite pieces because lots of people seem to have it getting dull over time. I will take some days to think about it . I will make sure to come back and give feedback...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thanks a lot for your help 880!
The grey mop is gorgeous and I can see that it is different from onyx, and depending on lighting it changes as well.
I would love the possibility to combine my onyx bracelet with the magic pendant in one necklace, so I am researching the best option.
It seems the grey mop magic comes in rose gold so I think it will clash when combine with the yg onyx.. dont know.
Need to try again some pieces...
Thanks again


----------



## Happyish

880 said:


> Apologies For not seeing this sooner! I was busy on the thread entitled boyfriend won’t give me an engagement ring
> 
> 
> I‘m not sure if this was the exact one, but it’s similar I think — mini jewelry baggies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Pill Bag Pouch, Reusable Plastic Pill Organizer Bags, Size 3" X 2" 3 Mil (Pack of 100) : Health & Household
> 
> 
> Buy Pill Bag Pouch, Reusable Plastic Pill Organizer Bags, Size 3" X 2" 3 Mil (Pack of 100) on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and OT, but if you lovely ladies would like to share your wisdom here (OP is a sweet young woman who pays more than her share of expenses; is being asked to move states; away from job; family; her house; and BF refuses, although financially well off, to buy her a nice ring (he’s been married before, is proud to be cheap, and is kind of gas lighting) Though he professes not to care about material things, he would like to take her nice designer furniture out of her current house (which she is keeping) so he can get rid of his ikea stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/boyfriend-wont-talk-about-engagement-ring.1044387/page-12


That sounds like trouble . . .


----------



## DS2006

lolakitten said:


> I have an ivory one, also basic an neutral   but a little brighter than black.



Well, I have the boring black!    It's for all my platinum and diamond jewelry. I plan to get another in a color for other pieces like VCA.  The black just reminds me of Chanel purses (which I think are beautiful but I do not own because I prefer jewelry at that pricepoint!).

Here she is on my breakfast room table!


----------



## sjunky13

Hello everyone, how are you guys? I have missed this forum so so much!
I have purposely stayed away from the VCA forum!  
I banned myself from here and all luxury for one year! Pandemic hit us hard. 
I have a  Wishlist and am in the process of deciding what I want to splurge on.  

I hope everyone is safe and doing well. I have been doing a lil lurking and have not seen some older posters here.


----------



## lolakitten

sjunky13 said:


> Hello everyone, how are you guys? I have missed this forum so so much!
> I have purposely stayed away from the VCA forum!
> I banned myself from here and all luxury for one year! Pandemic hit us hard.
> I have a  Wishlist and am in the process of deciding what I want to splurge on.
> 
> I hope everyone is safe and doing well. I have been doing a lil lurking and have not seen some older posters here.


Nice to “see” you here   
I hope things have improved for you.
Can’t wait too see what you get!


----------



## sjunky13

lolakitten said:


> Nice to “see” you here
> I hope things have improved for you.
> Can’t wait too see what you get!


Hi! Yay, good to see you too love! Yes! I am excited to get some new goodies. 
Have you added to your collection? I still do my luxury beauty items, lol.


----------



## Happyish

luxelove27 said:


> Yess! I meant the hammered one only, I really like it by the looks of it and my only concern on bracelet vs bangle arose because of durability in terms of links, do you think allhambra hammered is equally durable compared to other bangles


Yes!


----------



## lolakitten

sjunky13 said:


> Hi! Yay, good to see you too love! Yes! I am excited to get some new goodies.
> Have you added to your collection? I still do my luxury beauty items, lol.


I recently got a Perlee signature bracelet 
I’ve actually been slow on the beauty items since covid. I haven’t been inspired to wear makeup much. It’s been a weird year.


----------



## Happyish

luxelove27 said:


> Hi lovely people!I am doing my research on whether to opt for VCA all gold hammered allhambra or the Cartier JUC, does any of you have a preference. If I prefer durability what would you reckon!
> by looks I love VCA but can’t decide on durability, chain strength and losing shape etc are criteria I am considering ..


Hi-I had the Cartier JUC, which I wore for years. I had to keep it on all the time, if for no other reason than the fact the clasp was very, very stiff and I couldn't open and close it without help--much like the Love bracelet. However, it was durable and stunning.
Regarding the Alhambra-for years now, I have the all gold hammered alhambra necklace-it shows no signs of wear. Likewise, I bought the sweet Alhambra YG bracelet and repurposed it to wear as an anklet. I never take it off. I shower in it, swim in it, etc. and even that chain which is more fragile than what you'd find in the vintage alhambra bracelet or necklace has held up beautifully even with continuous use. Bottom line, try both. Try the JUC, check out the clasp, see if it will work for you and then try the Alhambra. The ease of use may be the deciding factor.


----------



## Happyish

lynne_ross said:


> I want the yg non pave version of this at some point. It has so many options - wear long, short or as a pin.


I agree. It's a very pretty and versatile necklace/brooch.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Yes yes yes!  I vote yes to getting a 20!  There is no other look like a 20 motif just swinging!  Short necklaces are everywhere, but a long swinging necklace rocks!  Try one on next time you're at a boutique.  I bet you will fall in love! So carefree and chic.


And, if I may add my two cents--the 20 also looks terrific doubled . . . so it offers the best of both options.


----------



## say brooke

msd31 said:


> Hi, is anyone still waiting for their paid in full pre-order from Neiman’s? I ordered a bracelet at the end of May and still no stock.


I am waiting too. I ordered in May as well.


----------



## mikimoto007

I'm looking at pieces today...what are peoples thoughts on the perlee clover pendant? I'm debating between this and the 3 flower frivole. I think I'll get more wear out of the perlee clover, but realistically I would hope to get the three flower at some point. Perlee clover pendant doesn't seem to be very common - is there something I'm over looking? 

It would be in RG. I've read a lot about cartier rg fading, but not VCA.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> It’s all sooo stunning sweetie!!!


Thank you


----------



## lolakitten

mikimoto007 said:


> I'm looking at pieces today...what are peoples thoughts on the perlee clover pendant? I'm debating between this and the 3 flower frivole. I think I'll get more wear out of the perlee clover, but realistically I would hope to get the three flower at some point. Perlee clover pendant doesn't seem to be very common - is there something I'm over looking?
> 
> It would be in RG. I've read a lot about cartier rg fading, but not VCA.


I wondered this myself, I like the look of the pendant, but it doesn’t seem popular. I’d love to hear you’re thoughts if you go try it.


----------



## mikimoto007

lolakitten said:


> I wondered this myself, I like the look of the pendant, but it doesn’t seem popular. I’d love to hear you’re thoughts if you go try it.



I actually went yesterday and loved it. I don't have a VCA near me, so I had a lost of pieces to try in my head, although I thought I'd get the blue agate 5 motif alhambra. 

In the end, I'm deciding between the three flower frivole and the perlee clover. I will say the pendant is a lot more dainty than I thought from the website -I think it's more versatile as an everyday piece.


----------



## MyDogTink

DS2006 said:


> Well, I have the boring black!    It's for all my platinum and diamond jewelry. I plan to get another in a color for other pieces like VCA.  The black just reminds me of Chanel purses (which I think are beautiful but I do not own because I prefer jewelry at that pricepoint!).
> 
> Here she is on my breakfast room table!
> 
> View attachment 5161673


Beautiful! I love the Caroline as it has that Chanel feel. And I agree about the Chanel prices. I’m glad I acquired what I did a while back. Like you, I’ve been putting my money towards jewelry instead. We all need lots of money trees.


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Well, I have the boring black!    It's for all my platinum and diamond jewelry. I plan to get another in a color for other pieces like VCA.  The black just reminds me of Chanel purses (which I think are beautiful but I do not own because I prefer jewelry at that pricepoint!).
> 
> Here she is on my breakfast room table!
> 
> View attachment 5161673


I love your boring black Caroline!    I have the Caroline in the large size (yours looks like medium or large?), except mine is the pale pink one.  Since you have the black, ooooh.... the ivory would be perfection as a mate.  I think it's a new color as I do not recall seeing ivory when I purchased mine.  

I think your  VCA pieces would love snuggling in an ivory box.


----------



## BigAkoya

lolakitten said:


> I have an ivory one, also basic an neutral   but a little brighter than black.


I love ivory.... it's so clean and refined looking.


----------



## BigAkoya

sjunky13 said:


> Hello everyone, how are you guys? I have missed this forum so so much!
> I have purposely stayed away from the VCA forum!
> I banned myself from here and all luxury for one year! Pandemic hit us hard.
> I have a  Wishlist and am in the process of deciding what I want to splurge on.
> 
> I hope everyone is safe and doing well. I have been doing a lil lurking and have not seen some older posters here.


Oooh.. can't wait to see your goodies... we all love to drool here!


----------



## BigAkoya

Since we all love our bling, we must take them with us when we travel so they don't get lonely at home.   Which means... travel jewelry cases!    

Here is the one I use... the Maria Cube.  I'm a road warrior (well, I used to be pre-COVID), and I have tried a billion jewelry travel cases (hard cases, soft cases, bags, wallet zips), and this one is my favorite. What I love about this one is that it's a big empty case which makes it so versatile, especially if you have chunky pieces.

I put my jewelry pieces in their little travel pouches and just stack them inside.  You can also use the detachable storage compartments too, that's also quite nice.  I prefer to go with their own pouches as it seems to lay flatter with individual pouches.

Travel cases with cubby holes are cute, but so limiting.  Plus, the piece bangs around in the cubby hole, so you either have to wrap tissue around them or put them in a pouch anyway.

I hope this inspires some of you... travel jewelry cases for everyone!   

I love this Maria Cube: Maria Zip Jewelry Cube | WOLF (wolf1834.com)


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Since we all love our bling, we must take them with us when we travel so they don't get lonely at home.   Which means... travel jewelry cases!
> 
> Here is the one I use... the Maria Cube.  I'm a road warrior (well, I used to be pre-COVID), and I have tried a billion jewelry travel cases (hard cases, soft cases, bags, wallet zips), and this one is my favorite. What I love about this one is that it's a big empty case which makes it so versatile, especially if you have chunky pieces.
> 
> I put my jewelry pieces in their little travel pouches and just stack them inside.  You can also use the detachable storage compartments too, that's also quite nice.  I prefer to go with their own pouches as it seems to lay flatter with individual pouches.
> 
> Travel cases with cubby holes are cute, but so limiting.  Plus, the piece bangs around in the cubby hole, so you either have to wrap tissue around them or put them in a pouch anyway.
> 
> I hope this inspires some of you... travel jewelry cases for everyone!
> 
> I love this Maria Cube: Maria Zip Jewelry Cube | WOLF (wolf1834.com)


This is pretty case! 
I store all my jewellery in their travel cases, then lock it all up. So it is easy for travel - I just keep in travel cases and put in my handbag so it stays with me. I mostly bring what I will wear most of time. I am not very trusting when it comes to jewellery…


----------



## BigAkoya

mikimoto007 said:


> I actually went yesterday and loved it. I don't have a VCA near me, so I had a lost of pieces to try in my head, although I thought I'd get the blue agate 5 motif alhambra.
> 
> In the end, I'm deciding between the three flower frivole and the perlee clover. I will say the pendant is a lot more dainty than I thought from the website -I think it's more versatile as an everyday piece.


The Perlee clover pendant ia a bit tiny as you said.  You know what I always thought would look cool for a bolder look?
I think the ring, but worn the same way as the pendant, would look awesome.  Kind of like the way high school girls used to wear their boyfriend's class ring on a chain.  Only this ring-on-a-chain would look awesome!  

So... this ring, but worn on a chain...   
Perlée clovers ring, medium model - VCARO9LP00 - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)


----------



## mikimoto007

BigAkoya said:


> The Perlee clover pendant ia a bit tiny as you said.  You know what I always thought would look cool for a bolder look?
> I think the ring, but worn the same way as the pendant, would look awesome.  Kind of like the way high school girls used to wear their boyfriend's class ring on a chain.  Only this ring-on-a-chain would look awesome!
> 
> So... this ring, but worn on a chain...
> Perlée clovers ring, medium model - VCARO9LP00 - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)



Ah so same vibe, different pendant - bit the overall design is still pretty right?

Incidentally I tried on this yesterday to compare. I was tempted because it's a similar price point, but all pave. I think it's still on the long term list









						The Knot White Gold Diamond Pendant | Boodles
					

An expression of an unbreakable bond that cannot be pulled apart. This beautiful white gold and diamond pendant from Boodles The Knot collection, with its diamonds glistening like sea spray on intertwining gold. The total weight of diamonds is approximately 0.73 carats.




					www.boodles.com


----------



## BigAkoya

mikimoto007 said:


> Ah so same vibe, different pendant - bit the overall design is still pretty right?
> 
> Incidentally I tried on this yesterday to compare. I was tempted because it's a similar price point, but all pave. I think it's still on the long term list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Knot White Gold Diamond Pendant | Boodles
> 
> 
> An expression of an unbreakable bond that cannot be pulled apart. This beautiful white gold and diamond pendant from Boodles The Knot collection, with its diamonds glistening like sea spray on intertwining gold. The total weight of diamonds is approximately 0.73 carats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.boodles.com


Love knots are always so nice.  I think I see the type pendant you like...
I have always loved the Cartier Trinity collection, especially for its meaning, but I can't seem to find a piece I really like (I almost once purchased the large all pave ring). 

I'm not sure if you're a fan of Trinity, but this necklace is so pretty to me.  The chain is in RG though which I'm sure they can switch out the chain to WG (or they can just sell you a WG chain), but the bail is also in RG, and I'm not sure how great that will look in real life.  But... on the other hand, a WG chain may actually make it pop more and look okay as the whole point of Trinity is Tri-Color, the contrast of colors, so the WG chain may actually bring out the WG pave.  

Anyway, I just wanted to share as you keep thinking of what piece you want to get...
I just love Trinity, it's also a softer look than Love which has harsh edges, vs. Trinity is all rounded edges.   
CRB7224586 - Trinity necklace - White gold, yellow gold, rose gold, diamonds - Cartier


----------



## mikimoto007

BigAkoya said:


> Love knots are always so nice.  I think I see the type pendant you like...
> I have always loved the Cartier Trinity collection, especially for its meaning, but I can't seem to find a piece I really like (I almost once purchased the large all pave ring).
> 
> I'm not sure if you're a fan of Trinity, but this necklace is so pretty to me.  The chain is in RG though which I'm sure they can switch out the chain to WG (or they can just sell you a WG chain), but the bail is also in RG, and I'm not sure how great that will look in real life.  A WG chain may actually make it pop more and look okay as the whole point of Trinity is Tri-Color, so the WG chain may actually bring out the WG pave.
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to share as you keep thinking of what piece you want to get...
> I just love Trinity, it's also a softer look than Love which has harsh edges, vs. Trinity is all rounded edges.
> CRB7224586 - Trinity necklace - White gold, yellow gold, rose gold, diamonds - Cartier
> 
> View attachment 5163120



You are very perceptive! 

I am not a huge fan of cartier, but I do love the trinity collection. That pendant is beautiful - I wasn't aware they did  a pendant of it.


----------



## BigAkoya

mikimoto007 said:


> You are very perceptive!
> 
> I am not a huge fan of cartier, but I do love the trinity collection. That pendant is beautiful - I wasn't aware they did  a pendant of it.


I'm not a Cartier fan anymore either, except Trinity, which of course the Trinity design is unique and iconic. It is, though, the symbolism and meaning, which can be interpreted by the wearer, that somehow speaks to me.  Yet, I don't even own one piece.    
Now you have me on a Trinity kick again to see if I can find something.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

DiamondsinDubai on Instagram showed a sneak peek of the new limited edition RG Guilloche and Carnelia Alhambra motif bracelet!! It is to die for! It’s on her stories.


----------



## MyDogTink

BigAkoya said:


> Since we all love our bling, we must take them with us when we travel so they don't get lonely at home.   Which means... travel jewelry cases!
> 
> Here is the one I use... the Maria Cube.  I'm a road warrior (well, I used to be pre-COVID), and I have tried a billion jewelry travel cases (hard cases, soft cases, bags, wallet zips), and this one is my favorite. What I love about this one is that it's a big empty case which makes it so versatile, especially if you have chunky pieces.
> 
> I put my jewelry pieces in their little travel pouches and just stack them inside.  You can also use the detachable storage compartments too, that's also quite nice.  I prefer to go with their own pouches as it seems to lay flatter with individual pouches.
> 
> Travel cases with cubby holes are cute, but so limiting.  Plus, the piece bangs around in the cubby hole, so you either have to wrap tissue around them or put them in a pouch anyway.
> 
> I hope this inspires some of you... travel jewelry cases for everyone!
> 
> I love this Maria Cube: Maria Zip Jewelry Cube | WOLF (wolf1834.com)


Is the zipper easy to close and open? I have some from other brands and became frustrated by the zipper.

Love the yellow color. Bright and happy but will we ever travel freely again? Sigh.

Anyone watching The White Lotus? I liked Nicole’s leather catch all tray that she put her jewelry in in the safe.


----------



## eternallove4bag

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> DiamondsinDubai on Instagram showed a sneak peek of the new limited edition RG Guilloche and Carnelia Alhambra motif bracelet!! It is to die for! It’s on her stories.


Got to check. Thanks for the intel!


----------



## BigAkoya

MyDogTink said:


> Is the zipper easy to close and open? I have some from other brands and became frustrated by the zipper.
> 
> Love the yellow color. Bright and happy but will we ever travel freely again? Sigh.
> 
> Anyone watching The White Lotus? I liked Nicole’s leather catch all tray that she put her jewelry in in the safe.


Yes, it zips up very smoothly.  I bought the yellow for the exact reasons you stated... bright and happy!  
Ooohh.. I need to check out The White Lotus... never heard of it but always looking for a good series to watch.  Thanks!


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> Since we all love our bling, we must take them with us when we travel so they don't get lonely at home.   Which means... travel jewelry cases!
> 
> Here is the one I use... the Maria Cube.  I'm a road warrior (well, I used to be pre-COVID), and I have tried a billion jewelry travel cases (hard cases, soft cases, bags, wallet zips), and this one is my favorite. What I love about this one is that it's a big empty case which makes it so versatile, especially if you have chunky pieces.
> 
> I put my jewelry pieces in their little travel pouches and just stack them inside.  You can also use the detachable storage compartments too, that's also quite nice.  I prefer to go with their own pouches as it seems to lay flatter with individual pouches.
> 
> Travel cases with cubby holes are cute, but so limiting.  Plus, the piece bangs around in the cubby hole, so you either have to wrap tissue around them or put them in a pouch anyway.
> 
> I hope this inspires some of you... travel jewelry cases for everyone!
> 
> I love this Maria Cube: Maria Zip Jewelry Cube | WOLF (wolf1834.com)



LOL I can't imagine what you would say if you saw how I travel with my jewelry. I wear it for as much as I can, and for when I'm not wearing it, the jewelry is physically on my person 100% of the time. I sewed special traveling pouches for when I am skiing so everything is on me, protected and secure.


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> LOL I can't imagine what you would say if you saw how I travel with my jewelry. I wear it for as much as I can, and for when I'm not wearing it, the jewelry is physically on my person 100% of the time. I sewed special traveling pouches for when I am skiing so everything is on me, protected and secure.


You are too cute!  I can visualize your outfit, like the Romanovs, with all those secret pouches in your ski outfits... your 5 necklaces, 6 rings, 8 earrings, 4 bangles.  You probably jingle.     

And back at the hotel room... 
You probably sleep with your pieces on.   
My pieces are very organized and disciplined, and they like to snuggle at night in their cute little pouches. My pieces will not want to be buddies with your gypsy-roaming-everywhere pieces.
Nope... we can't ever be roomies.


----------



## everydayglam32

smallfry said:


> Thank you @BigAkoya!  I really appreciate your thoughts and help   I ordered the vault trays and inserts from Wolf directly. I love the glass lid!  This isn't my picture, but it's exactly what I've ordered.  Half bracelet insert, half necklace insert.
> 
> View attachment 5136908


Do you not store in VCA box? Would that somehow aid tarnishing compared to wolfV


----------



## particularp

eternallove4bag said:


> The inventory seems to be getting better and better! I received news couple of days back that both my SO for perlee pearls of gold bracelet in small size (due to arrive in November according to Paris) and my MTO (made to order) GMOP magic earrings  have arrived! What had me going ‘wait, what???’ was the fact that it’s been a little more than 3 weeks since I placed my MTO for the GMOP earrings! Looks like VCA may be amping up their production!
> 
> Congrats on your earrings! Can’t wait to see your complete Lotus set!


I got my GMOP Magic earrings after only a month wait when i was originally told a year. I was expecting a rejected pair due to a flaw but they were perfect! I hope you love them as much as i do!


----------



## smallfry

everydayglam32 said:


> Do you not store in VCA box? Would that somehow aid tarnishing compared to wolfV



No, I the VCA boxes are made to safely store their contents.  The boxes themselves are beautiful!


----------



## MyDogTink

Notorious Pink said:


> LOL I can't imagine what you would say if you saw how I travel with my jewelry. I wear it for as much as I can, and for when I'm not wearing it, the jewelry is physically on my person 100% of the time. I sewed special traveling pouches for when I am skiing so everything is on me, protected and secure.


You are all making me feel disorganized!


----------



## glamourbag

everydayglam32 said:


> Do you not store in VCA box? Would that somehow aid tarnishing compared to wolfV


Wolf has LusterLoc lining which they claim helps assist in anti tarnishing and limit oxidization.


----------



## BigAkoya

MyDogTink said:


> You are all making me feel disorganized!


Rather the opposite, you are the lovely, unique, free-spiriited, flower child among us.


----------



## eternallove4bag

particularp said:


> I got my GMOP Magic earrings after only a month wait when i was originally told a year. I was expecting a rejected pair due to a flaw but they were perfect! I hope you love them as much as i do!


Omg I thought the same thing at first and even asked my SA if it was someone else’s order and it got rejected … it did give my SA a tickle though. Like yours, mine is perfect too and can I just say I am so totally in love with GMOP with RG combo right now! 5 minutes before coming on the forum, I was actually admiring my jewelry box and my GMOP pieces just popped! Happy to be twins with you and to know u love urs as much as I do mine.


----------



## everydayglam32

glamourbag said:


> Wolf has LusterLoc lining which they claim helps assist in anti tarnishing and limit oxidization.


You use wolf too??


----------



## everydayglam32

BigAkoya said:


> I love Wolf and have used their jewelry boxes for years and love them.  My jeweler got me hooked on them. I buy them specifically for the Lusterloc.  I separate my jewelry (e.g. fine jewelry, silver).  For silver, I buy Tiffany, and the pieces have never tarnished which is quite amazing really.  I have tried other brands (Smythson is a nice brand if you want to look into them), but I keep coming back to Wolf for the Lusterloc.
> 
> This is one of mine and my favorite.  I have the pink color and love it (you can see it in the background of some of my photos if you want to check out the actual shade.. it is a gorgeous soft blush pink):
> Caroline Large Jewelry Case | WOLF | WOLF (wolf1834.com)


I came across wolf’s name because of TPF and I guess you are one of the OPs who used it the first! I was just curious that the VCA boxes look so pretty but once you get them, it’s of no use? Because they won’t prevent tarnishing etc?


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> You are too cute!  I can visualize your outfit, like the Romanovs, with all those secret pouches in your ski outfits... your 5 necklaces, 6 rings, 8 earrings, 4 bangles.  You probably jingle.
> 
> And back at the hotel room...
> You probably sleep with your pieces on.
> My pieces are very organized and disciplined, and they like to snuggle at night in their cute little pouches. My pieces will not want to be buddies with your gypsy-roaming-everywhere pieces.
> Nope... we can't ever be roomies.



Lol, I love it! Me in my turquoise jacket and white ski pants with pink hair flowing (hah - oh wait, it doesnt flow anymore I have to wear a helmet now) and then patting my pockets every ten minutes like an old man who can’t find his wallet…
lift card…cell phone…cash….eye drops...jewelry pouch. I really don’t know how everyone else does it, we ski in Austria and everyone is dressed to the nines for dinner. 

Im a little disappointed we can’t be roomies, you have a few pieces I’d love to have a visit with!!!


----------



## BigAkoya

everydayglam32 said:


> I came across wolf’s name because of TPF and I guess you are one of the OPs who used it the first! I was just curious that the VCA boxes look so pretty but once you get them, it’s of no use? Because they won’t prevent tarnishing etc?


Hi!  I think if you want to store your VCA in their boxes, that's fine. 

Tarnishing/changing color takes times.  It's not an overnight process that one day, poof, your gold just turns.
I got into this at one point and read so much about metals, one can really go down a rat hole on this topic.  To summarize, the main thing affecting tarnishing is the environment.  Over time, all karat gold (except pure gold) will slightly tarnish.  Gold takes years/decades and is a much slower process than say silver.  Look at vintage jewelry or grandma's old jewelry.  It will have the dark deep off color look that looks "old and vintage".  I never really thought about gold jewelry tarnishing until I experienced it first hand which is why I then went down that google rat hole.    I posted about it earlier, and I have two examples.  My mother's engagement ring... she never wore it, tossed it in a drawer, I saw it after many years, and the metal definitely looked old, darker. For a ring that was never worn, it looked "vintage".  I have a rose gold chain, never wore it, tossed it in a drawer (actually it was in a box in a drawer), and the rose gold looks dark now.  It is not the gold that tarnishes, it is actually the other metals reacting.  Gold jewelry (except 24K) is really an alloy, a mix of metals.  18K gold is only 75% pure gold, the remainder consists of other metals such as copper, nickel, zinc.  For example, rose gold is a mix of gold & copper.  

If you want to get scientific and more info about metals/alloys and jewelry, you can google as there is a lot written about metals reacting with humidity, oyxgen, sulfur, salty humid ocean air, etc.  It goes on and on, and the information is quite interesting. However, if by reading it will cause you to worry more, skip it. 

In the end, jewelry is for enjoyment and not something to worry about.  A little change in color over time won't hurt anything, and it will take years/decades.  There are worse things that can happen in the present such as nicking a gemstone or making a deep scratch in the metal, both of which I have done.  It's just life and part of the journey of a well loved jewelry piece. 

If you enjoy storing your jewelry in the original VCA boxes, keep doing it.  It's preference.  Some people leave their jewelry out on their dresser.  Some people put their bling in the safe deposit box (by the way, if you do this and have pearls, a big no-no for pearls as safe deposit box environments are very dry and will dry our your pearls if you store them there for an extended period). 

For me, I like to put my bling in jewelry boxes so I can look at the beautiful pieces.  The LusterLoc lining is an added bonus for protection which is great. The original question was about LusterLoc, which is a patented technology by Wolf.  My jeweler actually turned me on to Wolf jewelry boxes because of LusterLoc.  It's also nice to see how many people in this forum already have Wolf. But it's not the only solution as there are other anti-tarnishing options if you wish to do so.  

Enjoy your bling, put it in whatever storage gives you that ear-to-ear grin smile, and don't worry about it. 
We can let the grandkids worry about tarnishing and "grandma's old looking vintage jewelry."   

I hope this was helpful.


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> Lol, I love it! Me in my turquoise jacket and white ski pants with pink hair flowing (hah - oh wait, it doesnt flow anymore I have to wear a helmet now) and then patting my pockets every ten minutes like an old man who can’t find his wallet…
> lift card…cell phone…cash….eye drops...jewelry pouch. I really don’t know how everyone else does it, we ski in Austria and everyone is dressed to the nines for dinner.
> 
> Im a little disappointed we can’t be roomies, you have a few pieces I’d love to have a visit with!!!


We need a mod shot of you in your awesome snow bunny outfit!
Yup, you would be the modern day Gilded Age American Heiress skiing in Europe...  
beautiful, fashionable, and totally loaded with bling!


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I think if you want to store your VCA in their boxes, that's fine.
> 
> Tarnishing/changing color takes times.  It's not an overnight process that one day, poof, your gold just turns.
> I got into this at one point and read so much about metals, one can really go down a rat hole on this topic.  To summarize, the main thing affecting tarnishing is the environment.  Over time, all karat gold (except pure gold) will slightly tarnish.  Gold takes years/decades and is a much slower process than say silver.  Look at vintage jewelry or grandma's old jewelry.  It will have the dark deep off color look that looks "old and vintage".  I never really thought about gold jewelry tarnishing until I experienced it first hand which is why I then went down that google rat hole.    I posted about it earlier, and I have two examples.  My mother's engagement ring... she never wore it, tossed it in a drawer, I saw it after many years, and the metal definitely looked old, darker. For a ring that was never worn, it looked "vintage".  I have a rose gold chain, never wore it, tossed it in a drawer (actually it was in a box in a drawer), and the rose gold looks dark now.  It is not the gold that tarnishes, it is actually the other metals reacting.  Gold jewelry (except 24K) is really an alloy, a mix of metals.  18K gold is only 75% pure gold, the remainder consists of other metals such as copper, nickel, zinc.  For example, rose gold is a mix of gold & copper.
> 
> If you want to get scientific and more info about metals/alloys and jewelry, you can google as there is a lot written about metals reacting with humidity, oyxgen, sulfur, salty humid ocean air, etc.  It goes on and on, and the information is quite interesting. However, if by reading it will cause you to worry more, skip it.
> 
> In the end, jewelry is for enjoyment and not something to worry about.  A little change in color over time won't hurt anything, and it will take years/decades.  There are worse things that can happen in the present such as nicking a gemstone or making a deep scratch in the metal, both of which I have done.  It's just life and part of the journey of a well loved jewelry piece.
> 
> If you enjoy storing your jewelry in the original VCA boxes, keep doing it.  It's preference.  Some people leave their jewelry out on their dresser.  Some people put their bling in the safe deposit box (by the way, if you do this and have pearls, a big no-no for pearls as safe deposit box environments are very dry and will dry our your pearls if you store them there for an extended period).
> 
> For me, I like to put my bling in jewelry boxes so I can look at the beautiful pieces.  The LusterLoc lining is an added bonus for protection which is great. The original question was about LusterLoc, which is a patented technology by Wolf.  My jeweler actually turned me on to Wolf jewelry boxes because of LusterLoc.  It's also nice to see how many people in this forum already have Wolf. But it's not the only solution as there are other anti-tarnishing options if you wish to do so.
> 
> Enjoy your bling, put it in whatever storage gives you that ear-to-ear grin smile, and don't worry about it.
> We can let the grandkids worry about tarnishing and "grandma's old looking vintage jewelry."
> 
> I hope this was helpful.


Written so well! Aside from your knowledge on jewelry, you really have a talent for explaining things so well and thoroughly. I couldn’t imagine a better response.


----------



## everydayglam32

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I think if you want to store your VCA in their boxes, that's fine.
> 
> Tarnishing/changing color takes times.  It's not an overnight process that one day, poof, your gold just turns.
> I got into this at one point and read so much about metals, one can really go down a rat hole on this topic.  To summarize, the main thing affecting tarnishing is the environment.  Over time, all karat gold (except pure gold) will slightly tarnish.  Gold takes years/decades and is a much slower process than say silver.  Look at vintage jewelry or grandma's old jewelry.  It will have the dark deep off color look that looks "old and vintage".  I never really thought about gold jewelry tarnishing until I experienced it first hand which is why I then went down that google rat hole.    I posted about it earlier, and I have two examples.  My mother's engagement ring... she never wore it, tossed it in a drawer, I saw it after many years, and the metal definitely looked old, darker. For a ring that was never worn, it looked "vintage".  I have a rose gold chain, never wore it, tossed it in a drawer (actually it was in a box in a drawer), and the rose gold looks dark now.  It is not the gold that tarnishes, it is actually the other metals reacting.  Gold jewelry (except 24K) is really an alloy, a mix of metals.  18K gold is only 75% pure gold, the remainder consists of other metals such as copper, nickel, zinc.  For example, rose gold is a mix of gold & copper.
> 
> If you want to get scientific and more info about metals/alloys and jewelry, you can google as there is a lot written about metals reacting with humidity, oyxgen, sulfur, salty humid ocean air, etc.  It goes on and on, and the information is quite interesting. However, if by reading it will cause you to worry more, skip it.
> 
> In the end, jewelry is for enjoyment and not something to worry about.  A little change in color over time won't hurt anything, and it will take years/decades.  There are worse things that can happen in the present such as nicking a gemstone or making a deep scratch in the metal, both of which I have done.  It's just life and part of the journey of a well loved jewelry piece.
> 
> If you enjoy storing your jewelry in the original VCA boxes, keep doing it.  It's preference.  Some people leave their jewelry out on their dresser.  Some people put their bling in the safe deposit box (by the way, if you do this and have pearls, a big no-no for pearls as safe deposit box environments are very dry and will dry our your pearls if you store them there for an extended period).
> 
> For me, I like to put my bling in jewelry boxes so I can look at the beautiful pieces.  The LusterLoc lining is an added bonus for protection which is great. The original question was about LusterLoc, which is a patented technology by Wolf.  My jeweler actually turned me on to Wolf jewelry boxes because of LusterLoc.  It's also nice to see how many people in this forum already have Wolf. But it's not the only solution as there are other anti-tarnishing options if you wish to do so.
> 
> Enjoy your bling, put it in whatever storage gives you that ear-to-ear grin smile, and don't worry about it.
> We can let the grandkids worry about tarnishing and "grandma's old looking vintage jewelry."
> 
> I hope this was helpful.


Hi there @BigAkoya, Omg first and foremost thanks so much for being on this forum you really help people and share your extensive knowledge with us newbies.I do have a vintage 20 something year old beautiful pendant(higher than 22k maybe 23) that I don’t want to get polished to ruin it’s beautiful vintage look, however lately my jewel insurer mentioned that corrosion and mould isn’t covered in my insurance, however I wasn’t even aware that 18 k gold metal could just randomly drop mass or grow mould, or be corroded!! Such horror 
So I just wanted to check regarding VCA’s alloy in yellow gold since I have yellow gold pieces and thinking of getting maybe more(or not depends on corrosion) , what composition is VCA YG alloy and have you experienced corrosion etc earlier? , just want to know before I pay more premium for my insurance , my existing pieces are 6 months old a pendant and earrings, but since you seem like an extremely well versed patron thought of checking here. Apologies if I am bothering anyone  Many thanks too


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> Written so well! Aside from your knowledge on jewelry, you really have a talent for explaining things so well and thoroughly. I couldn’t imagine a better response.


+ 1 @BigAkoya we all benefit from your knowledge so thank you


----------



## BigAkoya

everydayglam32 said:


> Hi there @BigAkoya, Omg first and foremost thanks so much for being on this forum you really help people and share your extensive knowledge with us newbies.I do have a vintage 20 something year old beautiful pendant(higher than 22k maybe 23) that I don’t want to get polished to ruin it’s beautiful vintage look, however lately my jewel insurer mentioned that corrosion and mould isn’t covered in my insurance, however I wasn’t even aware that 18 k gold metal could just randomly drop mass or grow mould, or be corroded!! Such horror
> So I just wanted to check regarding VCA’s alloy in yellow gold since I have yellow gold pieces and thinking of getting maybe more(or not depends on corrosion) , what composition is VCA YG alloy and have you experienced corrosion etc earlier? , just want to know before I pay more premium for my insurance , my existing pieces are 6 months old a pendant and earrings, but since you seem like an extremely well versed patron thought of checking here. Apologies if I am bothering anyone  Many thanks too


I am glad this was helpful as I sometimes ramble, because I get so excited about jewelry.  
I am definitely not an expert.  I am just really into gemology, and with that, I love gemstones and jewelry of course.  I have a lot of gemology and jewelry books and study the trade; it's sort of my hobby.   It is my relaxing happy place, and it's completely opposite from my day job which is stuffy, corporate, male dominated.  

First, your VCA jewelry will be fine.  I would not worry at all.  I would wear it and enjoy it.  On the alloy mix, I seriously doubt VCA will publish their exact 18kt gold mix, and in reality, it doesn't matter what the mix is as a consumer.  What matters is the karat gold. 18kt gold for fine jewelry is a common standard, and that is what VCA uses.  By the way, 18k is also stamped as 750, so you will see that on many jewelry pieces.  This is an industry standard to the purity of the gold in that piece; it is not a mark of VCA. Pure gold is 24k, near 100% gold.  18k is 75% gold (18/24 = 75%), so the 750 is the mark of 18kt gold (750 out of 1000 parts gold).  The same is true for say, 14k gold.  14k is 58% gold (14/24 = 58.3333%), so rounded up, the industry number for 14k gold is 585.  If you see "585" on a jewelry piece, it is 14k gold.

To your 22k piece, I completely agree with you in not getting it polished.  Leave it, and enjoy it's vintage beauty; I am sure it's lovely.  Some people like to polish their gold jewelry to keep it sparkly, and it's okay to do it once in a while if you really want to, but when you polish gold, you are actually buffing it and removing metal.  Yes, it's only a microscopic layer, but if you do it often, over time, you will lose metal and weaken the piece, especially areas like the prongs.  For me though, the worst part about over polishing is that when you remove metal, you are also losing that crisp definition in the design.  It's like Aunt Nellie's (we'll stop picking on grandma) wedding ring/band that she wore 24x7.  Aunt Nellie's ring has that soft look, rounded edges and prongs where if you stared closely (or use a loupe), you can see that the prongs were once crispier, and the edge of the band was once sharper.  It's just from decades of use which is the same concept as over polishing a piece.  A good jeweler though will never let you come in weekly/monthly and "polish up" jewelry.

I want to make a comment on insurance if I may, and then I'll zip it as I know this is getting off track here in this VCA thread.
Insuring jewelry should be thought out objectively as to what pieces you really want to insure.  Some people may make an emotional statement and say "you should insure all your fine jewelry".  I say no, and here is why.

My opinion is the whole point of insuring jewelry is that if the piece is lost/damaged, the price point of that piece is such that you cannot replace it with your "near term budget."  And that "near term budget" varies for each individual.  For example, one person may never be able to replace a $2,000 ring as part of their near term budget, so they will definitely want to insure it.  Another person may say "$2,000 is nothing, I will buy that ring again tomorrow", so this person's "comfort loss limit" per piece may be $20,000 or $200,000.  I say this because when I first started collecting fine jewelry, the emotional side of me insured every piece.   As you can guess, insurance adds up, and it can get to be a big monthly expense if you insure a lot of pieces.  Then I realized, for me, not every piece needs to be insured.  So before you insure a piece, ask yourself, "if I lose/damage it, can I replace it in the near term?"  And also think, what is your "comfort loss limit" if you lose a piece.  Everyone has a limit, you just need to think through what your limit is.  Looking at it from that perspective, I personally do not think it's needed to insure every piece of jewelry. Just something to think about for another point of view.

Okay... one last comment on insurance... promise, but this one is important topic to think about...
Ask your insurance company "how" they replace your piece.  Some companies will replace it with a comparable item, not the exact item.  The classic example is a diamond ring.  Some insurance companies will replace it with comparable diamond.  But if you buy branded pieces, such as Tiffany, Graff, Harry Winston, you are paying for the brand name, and that should be 100% clear on your policy.  Full replacement is the best; they just cut you a check, no restriction on how you use the funds.  They do not make you purchase the piece first for reimbursement, which reimbursement is not the same as a straight payout.  On loss/damage, ask your company what they cover.  Loss is not the same as damage.  Loss is theft, accidentally misplacing it, dropping it in the sink while the water is running.  Damage is whacking a prong, losing a melee diamond, chipping a ruby.

I'll wrap this up with a great story on jewelry loss to share an experience.
I had a pair of diamond earrings.  One day, while on the road, I happened to wrap one earring in tissue paper and put it on the table.  I ended up tossing the tissue paper in the waste basket along with that single earring.  I called my agent and told him I threw my earring away, just one.   He cuts me a check for one earring, no problem.  A couple weeks later, I get a second check for the same amount.  I call him and tell him he made an error and double paid me.  He told me no, the second payment is correct, and the error was his.  He said you insured your "pair of earrings" for full replacement, and one earring is not the set.  Therefore, the second check was for the second earring.  Who knew, but if you really think about it, he is 100% correct.  My earrings happened to be diamond studs for which I could call the company and order just one earring.  However, what if they were a matched earring set of something else?  One cannot just wear one earring.  Hence my agent paid me full replacement value for the "pair of earrings".  What a great insurance company!

Whew... sorry for the long post.  I will zip it now as I do respect this is a VCA forum.  I hope some of it was helpful.
Jewelry is for pure enjoyment, to make one smile.  I am sure you will enjoy wearing your lovely VCA pieces.


----------



## jenaps

BigAkoya said:


> I am glad this was helpful as I sometimes ramble, because I get so excited about jewelry.
> I am definitely not an expert.  I am just really into gemology, and with that, I love gemstones and jewelry of course.  I have a lot of gemology and jewelry books and study the trade; it's sort of my hobby.   It is my relaxing happy place, and it's completely opposite from my day job which is stuffy, corporate, male dominated.
> 
> First, your VCA jewelry will be fine.  I would not worry at all.  I would wear it and enjoy it.  On the alloy mix, I seriously doubt VCA will publish their exact 18kt gold mix, and in reality, it doesn't matter what the mix is as a consumer.  What matters is the karat gold. 18kt gold for fine jewelry is a common standard, and that is what VCA uses.  By the way, 18k is also stamped as 750, so you will see that on many jewelry pieces.  This is an industry standard to the purity of the gold in that piece; it is not a mark of VCA. Pure gold is 24k, near 100% gold.  18k is 75% gold (18/24 = 75%), so the 750 is the mark of 18kt gold (750 out of 1000 parts gold).  The same is true for say, 14k gold.  14k is 58% gold (14/24 = 58.3333%), so rounded up, the industry number for 14k gold is 585.  If you see "585" on a jewelry piece, it is 14k gold.
> 
> To your 22k piece, I completely agree with you in not getting it polished.  Leave it, and enjoy it's vintage beauty; I am sure it's lovely.  Some people like to polish their gold jewelry to keep it sparkly, and it's okay to do it once in a while if you really want to, but when you polish gold, you are actually buffing it and removing metal.  Yes, it's only a microscopic layer, but if you do it often, over time, you will lose metal and weaken the piece, especially areas like the prongs.  For me though, the worst part about over polishing is that when you remove metal, you are also losing that crisp definition in the design.  It's like Aunt Nellie's (we'll stop picking on grandma) wedding ring/band that she wore 24x7.  Aunt Nellie's ring has that soft look, rounded edges and prongs where if you stared closely (or use a loupe), you can see that the prongs were once crispier, and the edge of the band was once sharper.  It's just from decades of use which is the same concept as over polishing a piece.  A good jeweler though will never let you come in weekly/monthly and "polish up" jewelry.
> 
> I want to make a comment on insurance if I may, and then I'll zip it as I know this is getting off track here in this VCA thread.
> Insuring jewelry should be thought out objectively as to what pieces you really want to insure.  Some people may make an emotional statement and say "you should insure all your fine jewelry".  I say no, and here is why.
> 
> My opinion is the whole point of insuring jewelry is that if the piece is lost/damaged, the price point of that piece is such that you cannot replace it with your "near term budget."  And that "near term budget" varies for each individual.  For example, one person may never be able to replace a $2,000 ring as part of their near term budget, so they will definitely want to insure it.  Another person may say "$2,000 is nothing, I will buy that ring again tomorrow", so this person's "comfort loss limit" per piece may be $20,000 or $200,000.  I say this because when I first started collecting fine jewelry, the emotional side of me insured every piece.   As you can guess, insurance adds up, and it can get to be a big monthly expense if you insure a lot of pieces.  Then I realized, for me, not every piece needs to be insured.  So before you insure a piece, ask yourself, "if I lose/damage it, can I replace it in the near term?"  And also think, what is your "comfort loss limit" if you lose a piece.  Everyone has a limit, you just need to think through what your limit is.  Looking at it from that perspective, I personally do not think it's needed to insure every piece of jewelry. Just something to think about for another point of view.
> 
> Okay... one last comment on insurance... promise, but this one is important topic to think about...
> Ask your insurance company "how" they replace your piece.  Some companies will replace it with a comparable item, not the exact item.  The classic example is a diamond ring.  Some insurance companies will replace it with comparable diamond.  But if you buy branded pieces, such as Tiffany, Graff, Harry Winston, you are paying for the brand name, and that should be 100% clear on your policy.  Full replacement is the best; they just cut you a check, no restriction on how you use the funds.  They do not make you purchase the piece first for reimbursement, which reimbursement is not the same as a straight payout.  On loss/damage, ask your company what they cover.  Loss is not the same as damage.  Loss is theft, accidentally misplacing it, dropping it in the sink while the water is running.  Damage is whacking a prong, losing a melee diamond, chipping a ruby.
> 
> I'll wrap this up with a great story on jewelry loss to share an experience.
> I had a pair of diamond earrings.  One day, while on the road, I happened to wrap one earring in tissue paper and put it on the table.  I ended up tossing the tissue paper in the waste basket along with that single earring.  I called my agent and told him I threw my earring away, just one.   He cuts me a check for one earring, no problem.  A couple weeks later, I get a second check for the same amount.  I call him and tell him he made an error and double paid me.  He told me no, the second payment is correct, and the error was his.  He said you insured your "pair of earrings" for full replacement, and one earring is not the set.  Therefore, the second check was for the second earring.  Who knew, but if you really think about it, he is 100% correct.  My earrings happened to be diamond studs for which I could call the company and order just one earring.  However, what if they were a matched earring set of something else?  One cannot just wear one earring.  Hence my agent paid me full replacement value for the "pair of earrings".  What a great insurance company!
> 
> Whew... sorry for the long post.  I will zip it now as I do respect this is a VCA forum.  I hope some of it was helpful.
> Jewelry is for pure enjoyment, to make one smile.  I am sure you will enjoy wearing your lovely VCA pieces.


I did the same thing!  A decade or more ago I wrapped my mikimoto pearl earrings in tissue and ended up tossing them!  I couldn’t believe I did that!  Thank you for sharing because it makes me feel like I’m not the only one that could have done something like that!


----------



## everydayglam32

BigAkoya said:


> I am glad this was helpful as I sometimes ramble, because I get so excited about jewelry.
> I am definitely not an expert.  I am just really into gemology, and with that, I love gemstones and jewelry of course.  I have a lot of gemology and jewelry books and study the trade; it's sort of my hobby.   It is my relaxing happy place, and it's completely opposite from my day job which is stuffy, corporate, male dominated.
> 
> First, your VCA jewelry will be fine.  I would not worry at all.  I would wear it and enjoy it.  On the alloy mix, I seriously doubt VCA will publish their exact 18kt gold mix, and in reality, it doesn't matter what the mix is as a consumer.  What matters is the karat gold. 18kt gold for fine jewelry is a common standard, and that is what VCA uses.  By the way, 18k is also stamped as 750, so you will see that on many jewelry pieces.  This is an industry standard to the purity of the gold in that piece; it is not a mark of VCA. Pure gold is 24k, near 100% gold.  18k is 75% gold (18/24 = 75%), so the 750 is the mark of 18kt gold (750 out of 1000 parts gold).  The same is true for say, 14k gold.  14k is 58% gold (14/24 = 58.3333%), so rounded up, the industry number for 14k gold is 585.  If you see "585" on a jewelry piece, it is 14k gold.
> 
> To your 22k piece, I completely agree with you in not getting it polished.  Leave it, and enjoy it's vintage beauty; I am sure it's lovely.  Some people like to polish their gold jewelry to keep it sparkly, and it's okay to do it once in a while if you really want to, but when you polish gold, you are actually buffing it and removing metal.  Yes, it's only a microscopic layer, but if you do it often, over time, you will lose metal and weaken the piece, especially areas like the prongs.  For me though, the worst part about over polishing is that when you remove metal, you are also losing that crisp definition in the design.  It's like Aunt Nellie's (we'll stop picking on grandma) wedding ring/band that she wore 24x7.  Aunt Nellie's ring has that soft look, rounded edges and prongs where if you stared closely (or use a loupe), you can see that the prongs were once crispier, and the edge of the band was once sharper.  It's just from decades of use which is the same concept as over polishing a piece.  A good jeweler though will never let you come in weekly/monthly and "polish up" jewelry.
> 
> I want to make a comment on insurance if I may, and then I'll zip it as I know this is getting off track here in this VCA thread.
> Insuring jewelry should be thought out objectively as to what pieces you really want to insure.  Some people may make an emotional statement and say "you should insure all your fine jewelry".  I say no, and here is why.
> 
> My opinion is the whole point of insuring jewelry is that if the piece is lost/damaged, the price point of that piece is such that you cannot replace it with your "near term budget."  And that "near term budget" varies for each individual.  For example, one person may never be able to replace a $2,000 ring as part of their near term budget, so they will definitely want to insure it.  Another person may say "$2,000 is nothing, I will buy that ring again tomorrow", so this person's "comfort loss limit" per piece may be $20,000 or $200,000.  I say this because when I first started collecting fine jewelry, the emotional side of me insured every piece.   As you can guess, insurance adds up, and it can get to be a big monthly expense if you insure a lot of pieces.  Then I realized, for me, not every piece needs to be insured.  So before you insure a piece, ask yourself, "if I lose/damage it, can I replace it in the near term?"  And also think, what is your "comfort loss limit" if you lose a piece.  Everyone has a limit, you just need to think through what your limit is.  Looking at it from that perspective, I personally do not think it's needed to insure every piece of jewelry. Just something to think about for another point of view.
> 
> Okay... one last comment on insurance... promise, but this one is important topic to think about...
> Ask your insurance company "how" they replace your piece.  Some companies will replace it with a comparable item, not the exact item.  The classic example is a diamond ring.  Some insurance companies will replace it with comparable diamond.  But if you buy branded pieces, such as Tiffany, Graff, Harry Winston, you are paying for the brand name, and that should be 100% clear on your policy.  Full replacement is the best; they just cut you a check, no restriction on how you use the funds.  They do not make you purchase the piece first for reimbursement, which reimbursement is not the same as a straight payout.  On loss/damage, ask your company what they cover.  Loss is not the same as damage.  Loss is theft, accidentally misplacing it, dropping it in the sink while the water is running.  Damage is whacking a prong, losing a melee diamond, chipping a ruby.
> 
> I'll wrap this up with a great story on jewelry loss to share an experience.
> I had a pair of diamond earrings.  One day, while on the road, I happened to wrap one earring in tissue paper and put it on the table.  I ended up tossing the tissue paper in the waste basket along with that single earring.  I called my agent and told him I threw my earring away, just one.   He cuts me a check for one earring, no problem.  A couple weeks later, I get a second check for the same amount.  I call him and tell him he made an error and double paid me.  He told me no, the second payment is correct, and the error was his.  He said you insured your "pair of earrings" for full replacement, and one earring is not the set.  Therefore, the second check was for the second earring.  Who knew, but if you really think about it, he is 100% correct.  My earrings happened to be diamond studs for which I could call the company and order just one earring.  However, what if they were a matched earring set of something else?  One cannot just wear one earring.  Hence my agent paid me full replacement value for the "pair of earrings".  What a great insurance company!
> 
> Whew... sorry for the long post.  I will zip it now as I do respect this is a VCA forum.  I hope some of it was helpful.
> Jewelry is for pure enjoyment, to make one smile.  I am sure you will enjoy wearing your lovely VCA pieces.


Woww you indeed help everyone with your knowledge on everything!
You may call it a long post but I read through it like reading a gripping novel!!
I will need to see where I stand on the limit of the piece and yes the insurance company had asked me to get the jewellery polished every few years as well! I was scared it would ruin the integrity of the hammered motif 
Since you know so much about metals and gemology, does oxidization also cause metal loss over time??
I wanted to know the mix of YG 18k since I know my skin is acidic and I have anemia too lol, so it can cause oxidisation etc if it has copper, I have not had a problem so far with my 22k pieces but I don’t really wear them often too! As for 18k Yg, I wear one of it daily but it’s not VCA so wasn’t sure if VCA’s could be more prone to oxidization or not 
as for my policy they told me that damage due to wear isn’t really covered 

thanks @BigAkoya you beautiful heart, you should have a website of your own , just my thought


----------



## BigAkoya

everydayglam32 said:


> Woww you indeed help everyone with your knowledge on everything!
> You may call it a long post but I read through it like reading a gripping novel!!
> I will need to see where I stand on the limit of the piece and yes the insurance company had asked me to get the jewellery polished every few years as well! I was scared it would ruin the integrity of the hammered motif
> Since you know so much about metals and gemology, does oxidization also cause metal loss over time??
> I wanted to know the mix of YG 18k since I know my skin is acidic and I have anemia too lol, so it can cause oxidisation etc if it has copper, I have not had a problem so far with my 22k pieces but I don’t really wear them often too! As for 18k Yg, I wear one of it daily but it’s not VCA so wasn’t sure if VCA’s could be more prone to oxidization or not
> as for my policy they told me that damage due to wear isn’t really covered
> 
> thanks @BigAkoya you beautiful heart, you should have a website of your own , just my thought


Hi!  I think it's best if I send you a DM to chat.  I'll DM you now.


----------



## lolakitten

everydayglam32 said:


> Woww you indeed help everyone with your knowledge on everything!
> You may call it a long post but I read through it like reading a gripping novel!!
> I will need to see where I stand on the limit of the piece and yes the insurance company had asked me to get the jewellery polished every few years as well! I was scared it would ruin the integrity of the hammered motif
> Since you know so much about metals and gemology, does oxidization also cause metal loss over time??
> I wanted to know the mix of YG 18k since I know my skin is acidic and *I have anemia too* lol, so it can cause oxidisation etc if it has copper, I have not had a problem so far with my 22k pieces but I don’t really wear them often too! As for 18k Yg, I wear one of it daily but it’s not VCA so wasn’t sure if VCA’s could be more prone to oxidization or not
> as for my policy they told me that damage due to wear isn’t really covered
> 
> thanks @BigAkoya you beautiful heart, you should have a website of your own , just my thought


How does this affect jewelry? I’m anemic too . How Do you know if you are acidic?


----------



## glamourbag

lolakitten said:


> How does this affect jewelry? I’m anemic too . How Do you know if you are acidic?


+1


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

lolakitten said:


> How does this affect jewelry? I’m anemic too . How Do you know if you are acidic?



+1 lol


----------



## sjunky13

BigAkoya said:


> Oooh.. can't wait to see your goodies... we all love to drool here!





BigAkoya said:


> Oooh.. can't wait to see your goodies... we all love to drool here!


I will! I need help! LOL.


----------



## sjunky13

I am wondering if you awesome ladies can help me? This is going to be long as I have not posted in  over one year. I used to be very active here! LOL. Forgive me as I am all over the place. I really need some direction. 

I want to buy a few items, but my lifestyle changed 100% since March 2020. 
During this whole pandemic I have not worn any fine jewelry, only my Hermes printed enamels. ( Which I LOVE! ) and my gold Frivole BTF ring. 
I love Frivole much more than Alhambra. It is my fav! 

I need earrings! I have my eye on a few pairs. But my piercing's just suddenly closed on one side. I can force an earring through and break skin, then it closes back up in a day. This is so odd as I had them pierced since I have been a teen and am shocked one year of no earrings has done this.  I probably need a good quality stud to wear for a while to get my ear back to normal. I do not have diamond studs.  When this issue is resolved , I would like to add a few pairs of earrings. My hair is down to my butt and dark, so it is hard to see earrings.  I love hoops and more statement earrings. I had the Frivole large earclips and sold them.  I will add them back once this earring issue is resolved. 

I love bracelets , they are my favorite jewelry item. I am eyeing the grey mop and pave 5 motif. It is pink gold and all of my other jewelry is gold. The other option is Guilloche and pave, but will that suit my casual lifestyle? 
I have a signature Perlee in YG and Cartier Love , I do not wear it. I feel I am over it.  I used to think the diamond
 clover would be a HG VCA, but will I enjoy it with my new casual life? 
Other stone choices are an option as well. I would love a grey mop with no pave! I guess I could SO?

I am very very busty and feel long necklaces look redic on me. But I can't stop thinking of the Extra large Frivole pendant/pin pendant! It is stunning. I really love Frivole, lol. I do not think the Frivole bracelet would be a good option for me, as I like to wear my ring! 

I would like a set of something! I prefer jewelry I can see, rings and bracelets vs necklace and earrings. But I really want a full suite. I want to pic a stone and get the full set!

I am ready to buy! I need to drive into NYC and do not want to go there unless I have a clue which way I want to go. I love a bunch of stuff and I feel it won't look cohesive and it will further confuse me. 

On my mind, in no order. 
1. Frivole extra long pendant /pin in YG
2. Guilloche Magic pendant
3. Guilloche bracelet and grey mop. With Diamonds? 
4. Grey MOP Magic Pendant
5. A full set of MOP or GMOP
6. Perlee d or thin bracelet
7. Start all over, pic a gold and stone and build. But what about YG Frivole?

I am so sorry this was so long. Any and all advice welcome!


----------



## eternallove4bag

sjunky13 said:


> I am wondering if you awesome ladies can help me? This is going to be long as I have not posted in  over one year. I used to be very active here! LOL. Forgive me as I am all over the place. I really need some direction.
> 
> I want to buy a few items, but my lifestyle changed 100% since March 2020.
> During this whole pandemic I have not worn any fine jewelry, only my Hermes printed enamels. ( Which I LOVE! ) and my gold Frivole BTF ring.
> I love Frivole much more than Alhambra. It is my fav!
> 
> I need earrings! I have my eye on a few pairs. But my piercing's just suddenly closed on one side. I can force an earring through and break skin, then it closes back up in a day. This is so odd as I had them pierced since I have been a teen and am shocked one year of no earrings has done this.  I probably need a good quality stud to wear for a while to get my ear back to normal. I do not have diamond studs.  When this issue is resolved , I would like to add a few pairs of earrings. My hair is down to my butt and dark, so it is hard to see earrings.  I love hoops and more statement earrings. I had the Frivole large earclips and sold them.  I will add them back once this earring issue is resolved.
> 
> I love bracelets , they are my favorite jewelry item. I am eyeing the grey mop and pave 5 motif. It is pink gold and all of my other jewelry is gold. The other option is Guilloche and pave, but will that suit my casual lifestyle?
> I have a signature Perlee in YG and Cartier Love , I do not wear it. I feel I am over it.  I used to think the diamond
> clover would be a HG VCA, but will I enjoy it with my new casual life?
> Other stone choices are an option as well. I would love a grey mop with no pave! I guess I could SO?
> 
> I am very very busty and feel long necklaces look redic on me. But I can't stop thinking of the Extra large Frivole pendant/pin pendant! It is stunning. I really love Frivole, lol. I do not think the Frivole bracelet would be a good option for me, as I like to wear my ring!
> 
> I would like a set of something! I prefer jewelry I can see, rings and bracelets vs necklace and earrings. But I really want a full suite. I want to pic a stone and get the full set!
> 
> I am ready to buy! I need to drive into NYC and do not want to go there unless I have a clue which way I want to go. I love a bunch of stuff and I feel it won't look cohesive and it will further confuse me.
> 
> On my mind, in no order.
> 1. Frivole extra long pendant /pin in YG
> 2. Guilloche Magic pendant
> 3. Guilloche bracelet and grey mop. With Diamonds?
> 4. Grey MOP Magic Pendant
> 5. A full set of MOP or GMOP
> 6. Perlee d or thin bracelet
> 7. Start all over, pic a gold and stone and build. But what about YG Frivole?
> 
> I am so sorry this was so long. Any and all advice welcome!


The pandemic really did change all our lives in ways sometimes unimaginable. I looked through your wishlist options and was going to suggest a few things. I actually even wrote them all out for you and then deleted the entire thing! One thing that struck with me was you said the perlee clover bracelet is your HG piece of jewelry. I would get that before adding anything else on your wishlist. And yes, it can be worn casually, everyday and any day. Later you can add the D’or bracelet as a stack since that’s one of the pieces you are considering. The rest can come (and you know they will ) later. I pair my perlee clover bracelet with Frivole ring all the time.

Bottom line, life is short and unpredictable. Wear the heck out of the perlee clover bracelet when you get it


----------



## glamourbag

@sjunky13  I agree with @eternallove4bag on getting the clover bangle. Are you looking at it in yg? Why not get that and then pair that with the long yg extra large frivole pendant? You already have the yg frivole btf ring so that would be a nice set. Or if your feeling more rose gold why not get the GMOP magic pendant, GMOP and pave five motif bracelet along with the rg clover bangle? Earrings are lovely but if you feel they get lost in your lovely, long hair and if youre working to reopen the piercings then there is no rush to acquire something you can't see, (nor can anyone else if they are hidden by your hair) and while your re-equainting your lobes to earrings. Guilloche and pave is nice but it is a bit dressy. That can come later after life (hopefully) returns to a more familiar normalcy.


----------



## sjunky13

eternallove4bag said:


> The pandemic really did change all our lives in ways sometimes unimaginable. I looked through your wishlist options and was going to suggest a few things. I actually even wrote them all out for you and then deleted the entire thing! One thing that struck with me was you said the perlee clover bracelet is your HG piece of jewelry. I would get that before adding anything else on your wishlist. And yes, it can be worn casually, everyday and any day. Later you can add the D’or bracelet as a stack since that’s one of the pieces you are considering. The rest can come (and you know they will ) later. I pair my perlee clover bracelet with Frivole ring all the time.
> 
> Bottom line, life is short and unpredictable. Wear the heck out of the perlee clover bracelet when you get it


Please please write it all out! I need it, lol. The Perlee clover WAS my HG. I do not know if it still is.I am afraid it would sit in my JB.  One thing I know is that in YG it is too much for me and pink looks better in this piece. I need a visit to the boutique and a SA that would really help guide me. 
I love every jewelry pic you post! You have great style and many pieces I would love to have, lol. 

Please keep the info coming, I do not want to go to VCA in a jangle and scare the poor SA!


----------



## sjunky13

glamourbag said:


> @sjunky13  I agree with @eternallove4bag on getting the clover bangle. Are you looking at it in yg? Why not get that and then pair that with the long yg extra large frivole pendant? You already have the yg frivole btf ring so that would be a nice set. Or if your feeling more rose gold why not get the GMOP magic pendant, GMOP and pave five motif bracelet along with the rg clover bangle? Earrings are lovely but if you feel they get lost in your lovely, long hair and if youre working to reopen the piercings then there is no rush to acquire something you can't see, (nor can anyone else if they are hidden by your hair) and while your re-equainting your lobes to earrings. Guilloche and pave is nice but it is a bit dressy. That can come later after life (hopefully) returns to a more familiar old way of life.


I am not sure I love it still. I do NOT like it in yg on me. If I did pink, I could not wear my Frivole or any other yg! I would really like a full set of something, add to Frivole with a few other pieces and or do a new stone. 
Ty for your reply!


----------



## A bottle of Red

I feel like a 2 or 3 motif earring can work nicely with long hair 
I would say go & try on a lot of things without planning to buy right away. This way you can see how you really feel about various pieces.


----------



## eternallove4bag

sjunky13 said:


> Please please write it all out! I need it, lol. The Perlee clover WAS my HG. I do not know if it still is.I am afraid it would sit in my JB.  One thing I know is that in YG it is too much for me and pink looks better in this piece. I need a visit to the boutique and a SA that would really help guide me.
> I love every jewelry pic you post! You have great style and many pieces I would love to have, lol.
> 
> Please keep the info coming, I do not want to go to VCA in a jangle and scare the poor SA!


Aww thank you very much! I honestly go after pieces that I love AND can wear most if not every day. 

Okay, let’s talk options!

Option 1: the yellow gold way

Frivole large pendant to match your ring 
Later on, you can get the matching earrings when you are ready for it. 
Guilloche 5 motif in YG (no pave since  guilloche is already so blingy you don’t need pave to make it stand out).
Guilloche magic or maybe even vintage pendant? 
So, now you have 2 sets - Guilloche and Frivole.

Option 2: The rose gold way

GMOP pave 5 motif in RG
GMOP magic pendant in RG
VA pave earrings in RG
VA pave ring in RG
That again creates 2 sets - GMOP and VA pave. Later you can add the perlee clover bracelet in RG to this.
I know you already have the YG Frivole ring and later you can add either the matching pendant or the earrings to make that a set. 

It’s okay to have a mix of metals in your collection. My bestie has YG, RG and WG pieces and she loves and matches them like a boss. Another best friend of mine has everything in YG and she wears her pieces just as beautifully. 

So again, there’s no right or wrong, just try everything in the store to see what combos you like the best. And always remember, it’s a marathon not a race! And don’t forget to have fun in the process!


----------



## everydayglam32

lolakitten said:


> How does this affect jewelry? I’m anemic too . How Do you know if you are acidic?


Hi there! I just did a deep dive on the internet and found that people with anemia tend to have their body in that balance that it encourages oxidization, but it may not be true in all cases or all jewellery types, personal favtors like your ability to sweat(more inm my case), hormone levels, even foods with sulphur can aid tarnishing


----------



## everydayglam32

lolakitten said:


> How does this affect jewelry? I’m anemic too . How Do you know if you are acidic?


Also a simple way to know is through litmus paper, ph level lower than 6.5 should be acidifc  in my case doctors told me


----------



## BigAkoya

sjunky13 said:


> I am wondering if you awesome ladies can help me? This is going to be long as I have not posted in  over one year. I used to be very active here! LOL. Forgive me as I am all over the place. I really need some direction.
> 
> I want to buy a few items, but my lifestyle changed 100% since March 2020.
> During this whole pandemic I have not worn any fine jewelry, only my Hermes printed enamels. ( Which I LOVE! ) and my gold Frivole BTF ring.
> I love Frivole much more than Alhambra. It is my fav!
> 
> I need earrings! I have my eye on a few pairs. But my piercing's just suddenly closed on one side. I can force an earring through and break skin, then it closes back up in a day. This is so odd as I had them pierced since I have been a teen and am shocked one year of no earrings has done this.  I probably need a good quality stud to wear for a while to get my ear back to normal. I do not have diamond studs.  When this issue is resolved , I would like to add a few pairs of earrings. My hair is down to my butt and dark, so it is hard to see earrings.  I love hoops and more statement earrings. I had the Frivole large earclips and sold them.  I will add them back once this earring issue is resolved.
> 
> I love bracelets , they are my favorite jewelry item. I am eyeing the grey mop and pave 5 motif. It is pink gold and all of my other jewelry is gold. The other option is Guilloche and pave, but will that suit my casual lifestyle?
> I have a signature Perlee in YG and Cartier Love , I do not wear it. I feel I am over it.  I used to think the diamond
> clover would be a HG VCA, but will I enjoy it with my new casual life?
> Other stone choices are an option as well. I would love a grey mop with no pave! I guess I could SO?
> 
> I am very very busty and feel long necklaces look redic on me. But I can't stop thinking of the Extra large Frivole pendant/pin pendant! It is stunning. I really love Frivole, lol. I do not think the Frivole bracelet would be a good option for me, as I like to wear my ring!
> 
> I would like a set of something! I prefer jewelry I can see, rings and bracelets vs necklace and earrings. But I really want a full suite. I want to pic a stone and get the full set!
> 
> I am ready to buy! I need to drive into NYC and do not want to go there unless I have a clue which way I want to go. I love a bunch of stuff and I feel it won't look cohesive and it will further confuse me.
> 
> On my mind, in no order.
> 1. Frivole extra long pendant /pin in YG
> 2. Guilloche Magic pendant
> 3. Guilloche bracelet and grey mop. With Diamonds?
> 4. Grey MOP Magic Pendant
> 5. A full set of MOP or GMOP
> 6. Perlee d or thin bracelet
> 7. Start all over, pic a gold and stone and build. But what about YG Frivole?
> 
> I am so sorry this was so long. Any and all advice welcome!


Hi!  First of all, I love love love Frivole, and I have the WG Frivole pave BT ring and the matching Frivole pave small matching earrings.  I also love sets, preferably sets of three pieces.  I have tried so many pieces in Frivole to make a set of three, but no luck. I have also tried on the Very Large WG pave pendant clip, and it's too small and does not pack a punch when worn as a long necklace. 

My thoughts for you... 
I do not think you should get the Clover bangle, at least not yet.  You already have the Perlee Signature.  If you don't wear the Perlee Signature, the Clover is not that much different except for more bling.  I would skip for sure, you are just repeating a bangle, and I would get other VCA pieces.  

I know you love bracelets, but I would suggest getting earrings and a long necklace to build out your collection.  Long bold necklaces look awesome on busty women! Think Gilded Age big boobie ladies with long pearl ropes.  That said though, I do not recommend a thin long chain with a pendant at the bottom such as the Very Large Frivole clip/pendant or Magic.  I think those necklaces do not have enough presence, and on you, it may look like the pendant is falling off a cliff which is not a super great look.  What would look fabulous is a bold necklace like a 20 motif.  

While Frivole is my favorite collection, above all else, I love matchy matchy sets!  I think a set adds polish to any outfit.  I dress super casual, think striped tee and white skinny Bermuda shorts for the summer, and I wear sets all the time for a chic casual look. 

That said, I vote to get a full Alhambra MOP set.  I would get the VA earrings, 20 motif, and bracelet.  I have this set, in WG, and love it.  It comes in YG as I think you prefer YG.  I think a VA MOP set would look stunning on you, the 20 motif would pop on you, especially since you are boobie.  

You could also wear your Perlee bangle with the 5 motif bracelet.  Another idea, if you love bracelets, you could get two 5 motif MOP bracelets.  I have one bracelet, and it's kind of lonely, so I am thinking of adding a second to give my wrist more punch.  I like matchy matchy and think two matching MOP bracelets will look great.  

Just my two cents.  I hope that helps in your decision.


----------



## sjunky13

eternallove4bag said:


> Aww thank you very much! I honestly go after pieces that I love AND can wear most if not every day.
> 
> Okay, let’s talk options!
> 
> Option 1: the yellow gold way
> 
> Frivole large pendant to match your ring
> Later on, you can get the matching earrings when you are ready for it.
> Guilloche 5 motif in YG (no pave since  guilloche is already so blingy you don’t need pave to make it stand out).
> Guilloche magic or maybe even vintage pendant?
> So, now you have 2 sets - Guilloche and Frivole.
> 
> Option 2: The rose gold way
> 
> GMOP pave 5 motif in RG
> GMOP magic pendant in RG
> VA pave earrings in RG
> VA pave ring in RG
> That again creates 2 sets - GMOP and VA pave. Later you can add the perlee clover bracelet in RG to this.
> I know you already have the YG Frivole ring and later you can add either the matching pendant or the earrings to make that a set.
> 
> It’s okay to have a mix of metals in your collection. My bestie has YG, RG and WG pieces and she loves and matches them like a boss. Another best friend of mine has everything in YG and she wears her pieces just as beautifully.
> 
> So again, there’s no right or wrong, just try everything in the store to see what combos you like the best. And always remember, it’s a marathon not a race! And don’t forget to have fun in the process!



I LOVE all of these ideas! I love the YG way and would love to work on the RG way! I would do Frivole instead of VA! Is it odd to have more than one type of Frivole? LOL.
What stone do you think looks best with Guicholle? If  I do not do alternating pave, I could get another bracelet!
Ty so much for your words, have a lot of thinking to do. I always want to get everything asap, but I need to do it slow and love the journey.


----------



## sjunky13

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  First of all, I love love love Frivole, and I have the WG Frivole pave BT ring and the matching Frivole pave small matching earrings.  I also love sets, preferably sets of three pieces.  I have tried so many pieces in Frivole to make a set of three, but no luck. I have also tried on the Very Large WG pave pendant clip, and it's too small and does not pack a punch when worn as a long necklace.
> 
> My thoughts for you...
> I do not think you should get the Clover bangle, at least not yet.  You already have the Perlee Signature.  If you don't wear the Perlee Signature, the Clover is not that much different except for more bling.  I would skip for sure, you are just repeating a bangle, and I would get other VCA pieces.
> 
> I know you love bracelets, but I would suggest getting earrings and a long necklace to build out your collection.  Long bold necklaces look awesome on busty women! Think Gilded Age big boobie ladies with long pearl ropes.  That said though, I do not recommend a thin long chain with a pendant at the bottom such as the Very Large Frivole clip/pendant or Magic.  I think those necklaces do not have enough presence, and on you, it may look like the pendant is falling off a cliff which is not a super great look.  What would look fabulous is a bold necklace like a 20 motif.
> 
> While Frivole is my favorite collection, above all else, I love matchy matchy sets!  I think a set adds polish to any outfit.  I dress super casual, think striped tee and white skinny Bermuda shorts for the summer, and I wear sets all the time for a chic casual look.
> 
> That said, I vote to get a full Alhambra MOP set.  I would get the VA earrings, 20 motif, and bracelet.  I have this set, in WG, and love it.  It comes in YG as I think you prefer YG.  I think a VA MOP set would look stunning on you, the 20 motif would pop on you, especially since you are boobie.
> 
> You could also wear your Perlee bangle with the 5 motif bracelet.  Another idea, if you love bracelets, you could get two 5 motif MOP bracelets.  I have one bracelet, and it's kind of lonely, so I am thinking of adding a second to give my wrist more punch.  I like matchy matchy and think two matching MOP bracelets will look great.
> 
> Just my two cents.  I hope that helps in your decision.


  LOL!!! Boobies!! I have seen your Frivole and love it. You look great with crisp white metals and bling! Ty for your input and always offering advice to us here! I love reading your posts! I remember you from the Chanel forum 

I had mop and onyx bracelet! I sold the onyx as I felt it looked harsh as I got older. I recently saw an old video of me and it looked nice. ha!  But I do not think I would add it back. I also had the MOP and felt it looked blah as I am so pale. I really need to try on a few stones!

As for the large pendant/20 motif. I am plus sized and hold a lot of weight in my bust and when I tried on all long necklaces, I feel   very much like everything is falling off a cliff! It sticks out from the side and does not lay as nice. It was my husband that said it looked weird and stuck out from the side! I am very torn on this . I do have a long  necklace I could post and show you what I mean! 

I know for sure I will do bracelets. I will do 2 and layer them.  Maybe the MOP will look great with the Guicholle ? I think the Perlee signature is beautiful, but think it looks amazing with other Perlee stacked.  Bracelets will be easy. Interesting you think 2 mop! 

The earrings will have to wait a bit I guess, I need to get a good quality stud that will stretch open my piercing. If you have an option for that, please lmk! 

I am trying to buy over the phone, but I guess I need a trip into the city and do this in person!

Right now I am thinking, 2 bracelets for sure . I would like to get them asap. Then a 20 motif or pendant if it is flattering on me. Then 2 earrings. 

My VCA was purchased at Neimans and the Naples store and different Sa's. I would like to now stick with one fabulous Sa that could know my style and help me get things that would compliment me. 
Does anyone shop at Short Hills or should I do NYC?  I have done aftercare at NYC and they are really good! I just do not want to waste time trying a bunch of stuff I am not sure about. 
If anyone has a great SA in NYC, please lmk. I would like to make an appointment .


----------



## lolakitten

@sjunky13 drfinitiy go and play with things. I went into my boutique on Sunday for the first time in a LOOOOOONG time and I’m glad I did. Like you I had a laundry list of ideas and things that I thought I wanted and things that I thought I didn’t like. And I was going in circles with what to add first etc. (And I too am not a patient person, but the advice here to slooow it down is very sound)
But! I now have a plan! I’ve figured out what looks good with what and what I really want to add ASAP and what is “nice to have” but not essential.
It was a very worth while visit, worth the 9 hours there and back  
(and no I did not come home empty handed )


----------



## sjunky13

lolakitten said:


> @sjunky13 drfinitiy go and play with things. I went into my boutique on Sunday for the first time in a LOOOOOONG time and I’m glad I did. Like you I had a laundry list of ideas and things that I thought I wanted and things that I thought I didn’t like. And I was going in circles with what to add first etc. (And I too am not a patient person, but the advice here to slooow it down is very sound)
> But! I now have a plan! I’ve figured out what looks good with what and what I really want to add ASAP and what is “nice to have” but not essential.
> It was a very worth while visit, worth the 9 hours there and back
> (and no I did not come home empty handed )


Hey hun!! Show meee the goodies , lol.
Yes I need to go in person! What is on your list?? What did you try on?  picssss lol


----------



## lolakitten

sjunky13 said:


> Hey hun!! Show meee the goodies , lol.
> Yes I need to go in person! What is on your list?? What did you try on?  picssss lol



I’ve been rebuilding my WG collection, so everything on my list was pretty much white gold.  I got the WG perlee signature in the spring and fell in love.
(Been slowly phasing out my YG/RH stuff because RG completely disappears on me and now that I’ve gone back to my natural hair colour, YG doesn’t suit me either)
Anyway, my list of stuff was longish. I needed a necklace, but I wanted earrings and a ring, and like you I love bracelets…. And on me I love long necklaces. 
My SA found the earrings I *think* I wanted, butI was worried about the size because last time I tried vintage earrings I found them big on me. But that was a good 10 years ago and my tastes have changed a lot. So I needed to try them on. He also put aside a few rings. I tried the vintage size clover ring and I found it small, but the magic size ring would be SO in white, so he put in a request to see if it would be approved. I also fell in love with the frivole ring in WG, but that was over budget for now. So I am waiting to see what transpires from that request.
I also am thinking about a necklace next spring, but I wasn’t sure about 10, 20 or 10+5, so I tried all those combos. I liked the 10 on me, but I looooved the 20. The 10+5 was an awkward length in me. The versatility I thought would be nice, but the length was a definite no. (I’m tall, and no boobies for me haha)
Plus I wanted things to match, and while I lied the chalcedony, the MOP looked better on me, and is easier to make a full set.
So!
I came home with the earrings as it was love at first sight!
And i will wait to see if the magic ring is an option… and I will save up for the 20. That’s my plan for now lol.


----------



## lolakitten

I didn’t take a ton of pics, but I took pics of the 10, 15 and 20 so I have visual reference:


----------



## sjunky13

Wow, sounds like you had fun! Last I remember, you loved rg! Isn't it crazy how our tastes and style change? I love the magic size myself . Would you be open to 2 10's so you have options? 

I saw the WG signature on you! Looking amazing and pops! Would you stack it with others? Or is it a solo act? lol. Did you try the magic ring in yg to see if you loved it? 

I also started over 10 years ago with vca and wish I would have known then what would work long-term . O well!
I can't wait to see what you add!


----------



## sjunky13

lolakitten said:


> I didn’t take a ton of pics, but I took pics of the 10, 15 and 20 so I have visual reference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5167365
> View attachment 5167367
> View attachment 5167366


You look great! You are tan! Honestly all 3 lengths  look great on you! I love the 10 on you. wow


----------



## A bottle of Red

Fatou at Short hills is a doll & so nice to work with!
And very honest about what popped on me vs not


----------



## lolakitten

sjunky13 said:


> Wow, sounds like you had fun! Last I remember, you loved rg! Isn't it crazy how our tastes and style change? I love the magic size myself . Would you be open to 2 10's so you have options?
> 
> I saw the WG signature on you! Looking amazing and pops! Would you stack it with others? Or is it a solo act? lol. Did you try the magic ring in yg to see if you loved it?
> 
> I also started over 10 years ago with vca and wish I would have known then what would work long-term . O well!
> I can't wait to see what you add!


Two 10s is an option, but I could also wear the 20 doubled… I should have taken a pic of that. DH likes the 10 too, so more to think about lol.
Thank you! I would like to stack eventually. Probably with a Perle d’or or a white love. This I haven’t decided yet…


----------



## MyDogTink

sjunky13 said:


> LOL!!! Boobies!! I have seen your Frivole and love it. You look great with crisp white metals and bling! Ty for your input and always offering advice to us here! I love reading your posts! I remember you from the Chanel forum
> 
> I had mop and onyx bracelet! I sold the onyx as I felt it looked harsh as I got older. I recently saw an old video of me and it looked nice. ha!  But I do not think I would add it back. I also had the MOP and felt it looked blah as I am so pale. I really need to try on a few stones!
> 
> As for the large pendant/20 motif. I am plus sized and hold a lot of weight in my bust and when I tried on all long necklaces, I feel   very much like everything is falling off a cliff! It sticks out from the side and does not lay as nice. It was my husband that said it looked weird and stuck out from the side! I am very torn on this . I do have a long  necklace I could post and show you what I mean!
> 
> I know for sure I will do bracelets. I will do 2 and layer them.  Maybe the MOP will look great with the Guicholle ? I think the Perlee signature is beautiful, but think it looks amazing with other Perlee stacked.  Bracelets will be easy. Interesting you think 2 mop!
> 
> The earrings will have to wait a bit I guess, I need to get a good quality stud that will stretch open my piercing. If you have an option for that, please lmk!
> 
> I am trying to buy over the phone, but I guess I need a trip into the city and do this in person!
> 
> Right now I am thinking, 2 bracelets for sure . I would like to get them asap. Then a 20 motif or pendant if it is flattering on me. Then 2 earrings.
> 
> My VCA was purchased at Neimans and the Naples store and different Sa's. I would like to now stick with one fabulous Sa that could know my style and help me get things that would compliment me.
> Does anyone shop at Short Hills or should I do NYC?  I have done aftercare at NYC and they are really good! I just do not want to waste time trying a bunch of stuff I am not sure about.
> If anyone has a great SA in NYC, please lmk. I would like to make an appointment .


Hi. Haven’t had a chance to catch up on all the suggestions given by the lovely members. Like you, my lifestyle changed too. Even more so with a 2 yo. Anyway, I shop at the Short Hills boutique. My SA recently left but I started working with someone else. Let me know if you want info.


----------



## BigAkoya

sjunky13 said:


> LOL!!! Boobies!! I have seen your Frivole and love it. You look great with crisp white metals and bling! Ty for your input and always offering advice to us here! I love reading your posts! I remember you from the Chanel forum
> 
> I had mop and onyx bracelet! I sold the onyx as I felt it looked harsh as I got older. I recently saw an old video of me and it looked nice. ha!  But I do not think I would add it back. I also had the MOP and felt it looked blah as I am so pale. I really need to try on a few stones!
> 
> As for the large pendant/20 motif. I am plus sized and hold a lot of weight in my bust and when I tried on all long necklaces, I feel   very much like everything is falling off a cliff! It sticks out from the side and does not lay as nice. It was my husband that said it looked weird and stuck out from the side! I am very torn on this . I do have a long  necklace I could post and show you what I mean!
> 
> I know for sure I will do bracelets. I will do 2 and layer them.  Maybe the MOP will look great with the Guicholle ? I think the Perlee signature is beautiful, but think it looks amazing with other Perlee stacked.  Bracelets will be easy. Interesting you think 2 mop!
> 
> The earrings will have to wait a bit I guess, I need to get a good quality stud that will stretch open my piercing. If you have an option for that, please lmk!
> 
> I am trying to buy over the phone, but I guess I need a trip into the city and do this in person!
> 
> Right now I am thinking, 2 bracelets for sure . I would like to get them asap. Then a 20 motif or pendant if it is flattering on me. Then 2 earrings.
> 
> My VCA was purchased at Neimans and the Naples store and different Sa's. I would like to now stick with one fabulous Sa that could know my style and help me get things that would compliment me.
> Does anyone shop at Short Hills or should I do NYC?  I have done aftercare at NYC and they are really good! I just do not want to waste time trying a bunch of stuff I am not sure about.
> If anyone has a great SA in NYC, please lmk. I would like to make an appointment .


Hi!  Yes, you remembered me.  Yes, I'm the Chanel matchy matchy bag and shoes advocate.  No one does matching bags and shoes like Chanel.    

First, your ears.  I would recommend the best earrings for your ears are simple gold balls. This will allow you to "twist" those newly pierced earholes because you have to keep the earrings in for several weeks and twist them daily.  Plus, and not to get grose, if they start to bleed and you need to take them out for a moment, the gold balls require minimal care, so you can just wash them and not ruin them.  Newly pierced ears are so exciting!  You can pick the spot where you want the hole!  I got my ears pierced when I was 15, and I honestly think a 16 year old pierced them (Piercing Pagoda!).  My ear piercing is very low, so all my earrings sit low.

On to your necklace... maybe the necklace you have is too thin?  A thin chain I think will disappear on you, and they will lay on you wide and not hang down.  I hope that makes sense.  A long necklace should land past your boobies, not land "on" your boobies, nor hang off the cliff.  It should be long enough and weighty enough to swing on it's own weight.  I think a 20 motif has more presence than just a thin chain necklace.  Also, what about a super long necklace like the 16 motif?  I love super long necklaces.  I think they are so slimming and just give the eye the illusion of length.

When you go to VCA, I would suggest trying on a 20 motif in MOP (it's a nice neutral goes with everything stone). I would also ask them to bring in a 16 motif to try on as well.  If you are super boobie, I think the 16 motif long necklace will really pop on you. I think the length will also get past the "cliff" and hang nicely because it's super long.   Think Ava Vanderbilt "I'm so cool and confident, I just threw my long necklace on to come down and have breakfast in my morning robe."  Very casual and effortless chic.
Oh, and don't try on a 20 motif oynx.  I think it will look harsh on you and you will hate it, and therefore hate the 20 motif.  By the way, I am on the fence with an oynx set as well.  I also think it's harsh, and an "angry" look   There was a lot of discussion on oynx earlier, and some call it edgey for a more positive view, but to me, I do think it can come across harsh/angry.   I agree with you to skip oynx.

I think before you dive in to buying bracelets, you may want to decide on a stone set.  Don't dive in and end up with a hodge podge of nice stuff.  Wait a bit, try on the pieces, think through what you want, and have a set of nice stuff!
For me, I would rather have two big pieces that match and stand out vs. 5 pieces of just hodge podge pieces put together.

I think this is especially true for plus-size women.  Don't buy tiny, dainty stuff that looks like kid's jewelry.  You're a real woman and real woman need real jewelry.  If I were plus size, I would buy big and bold pieces that pop.  Even if it's only a couple of pieces. That can be your look, your trademark.

I love big rings, which is why for bracelets, I like them to "match" otherwise the eye just roams to see ring, a bracelet, another bracelet.  Too much roaming and the eye gets bored and does not bother to stop, it just moves on.  So, imagine a big ring with two MOP matching bracelets.  It turns what was a "simple bracelet" look into a bold almost "cuff bracelet look", so your eye stops at the ring and then bracelet.  I hope that made sense, which is why I suggested two of the same MOP bracelet.  It's all preference of course, and most people probably think it's nuts to buy repeat pieces.  I do it though to create a look, so just a thought I want to share.

Here are some photos I posted to help explain the "two matching bracelet" look.  The first photo is one bracelet.  Simple, clean, but a bit boring to me.  The second photo is two bracelets.  Now it looks like a nice "bold bracelet" on the wrist.  Third photo is three bracelets for a "bold cuff" look.

I prefer a “bold” look, not a “busy” look so the eye can zoom in and stop in its tracks.  Anyway, hope this makes sense and helps.

All this is eventually want you like, and I hope some of this might help you think of ideas.   Good luck and post photos!
By the way, my VCA SA recently left too!     So annoying, but I suppose SAs never last forever.   Are you in Naples as in Naples, FL?  I grew up in Miami, and there are two VCAs in Miami, at Bal Harbour and the Design District.  I no longer live in Miami, but when I did, I prefer Bal Harbour over the Design District.  Just FYI.


----------



## BigAkoya

lolakitten said:


> I’ve been rebuilding my WG collection, so everything on my list was pretty much white gold.  I got the WG perlee signature in the spring and fell in love.
> (Been slowly phasing out my YG/RH stuff because RG completely disappears on me and now that I’ve gone back to my natural hair colour, YG doesn’t suit me either)
> Anyway, my list of stuff was longish. I needed a necklace, but I wanted earrings and a ring, and like you I love bracelets…. And on me I love long necklaces.
> My SA found the earrings I *think* I wanted, butI was worried about the size because last time I tried vintage earrings I found them big on me. But that was a good 10 years ago and my tastes have changed a lot. So I needed to try them on. He also put aside a few rings. I tried the vintage size clover ring and I found it small, but the magic size ring would be SO in white, so he put in a request to see if it would be approved. I also fell in love with the frivole ring in WG, but that was over budget for now. So I am waiting to see what transpires from that request.
> I also am thinking about a necklace next spring, but I wasn’t sure about 10, 20 or 10+5, so I tried all those combos. I liked the 10 on me, but I looooved the 20. The 10+5 was an awkward length in me. The versatility I thought would be nice, but the length was a definite no. (I’m tall, and no boobies for me haha)
> Plus I wanted things to match, and while I lied the chalcedony, the MOP looked better on me, and is easier to make a full set.
> So!
> I came home with the earrings as it was love at first sight!
> And i will wait to see if the magic ring is an option… and I will save up for the 20. That’s my plan for now lol.


Pictures please if you're not shy!  I always love looking at WG pieces!   Congratulations to you!

UPDATE:  Sorry, posted too fast. I see your photos.  I love the 20 motif on you!  Not crazy about the 10+5, it lands in a funny spot, plus, I'm not crazy about seeing the clasps.  The 10 is nice too, but only if you have a lot of blouses with a open neckline line that.  If you do, I think the 10 looks really nice on you, maybe a tiny bit shorter so it lands just below the hollow of your neck.  That would be gorgeous on you too.  Also, I love WG MOP on you!  Beautiful!


----------



## lynne_ross

lolakitten said:


> I didn’t take a ton of pics, but I took pics of the 10, 15 and 20 so I have visual reference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5167365
> View attachment 5167367
> View attachment 5167366


All 3 look great on you. For the 5+10, I found the combo hit me at an awkward spot before I shortened the bracelet. It would end ‘in’ my bra if I was wearing a tank. But once I shorten the bracelet to fit my arm it was the perfect length as a 5+10.


----------



## lynne_ross

@sjunky13 from reading your posts I think you will know what suits you best once you get into a store and try on. Head in and try on as much as possible. You have gotten some great advice on options. Since you have the frivoles ring and love it I would suggest getting (again) the frivoles earrings in same gold colour and the extra large pendant. The pendant can be worn short (double chain through loop), medium (chain around neck) or long. Then think long and hard about your next pieces while you enjoy this set.


----------



## lolakitten

BigAkoya said:


> Pictures please if you're not shy!  I always love looking at WG pieces!   Congratulations to you!
> 
> UPDATE:  Sorry, posted too fast. I see your photos.  I love the 20 motif on you!  Not crazy about the 10+5, it lands in a funny spot, plus, I'm not crazy about seeing the clasps.  The 10 is nice too, but only if you have a lot of blouses with a open neckline line that.  If you do, I think the 10 looks really nice on you, maybe a tiny bit shorter so it lands just below the hollow of your neck.  That would be gorgeous on you too.  Also, I love WG MOP on you!  Beautiful!


Those were my exact thoughts, love the 20    But I really like the 10 too!
I think Both would work with my wardrobe *however* in the winter, I wear a lot of chunky sweaters and I feel the 10 would get lost. And here, it’s winter 9mo a year 
But my summer wardrobe has lots of open necklines… now that being said, when I’m in the office at work my go to for office wear is a vneck & blazer (I don’t wear collared shirts if I can avoid it hahaha), which a 10 would suit nicely.
So I’m kinda 50/50 on the 10 vs 20 as far as wearability.
But that 20 just makes my heart sing


----------



## BigAkoya

lolakitten said:


> Those were my exact thoughts, love the 20    But I really like the 10 too!
> I think Both would work with my wardrobe *however* in the winter, I wear a lot of chunky sweaters and I feel the 10 would get lost. And here, it’s winter 9mo a year
> But my summer wardrobe has lots of open necklines… now that being said, when I’m in the office at work my go to for office wear is a vneck & blazer (I don’t wear collared shirts if I can avoid it hahaha), which a 10 would suit nicely.
> So I’m kinda 50/50 on the 10 vs 20 as far as wearability.
> But that 20 just makes my heart sing


I love long necklaces, and they are super versatile!  Casual or dressy, very relaxed chic look.
I agree on the 10, only works when you have an open neckline; otherwise, it competes.  I don't wear collared shirts anymore either! Hence I don't wear short necklaces as I mainly do round/scoop/ballet necks.  But the 20, it works for all necklines!   And for sweaters, I do a lot of sweaters in the winter too and love it with a long necklace.  By the way, speaking of chunky sweaters, I just discovered Naadam during last winter's COVID lockdown... super soft cashmere, not expensive, super casual.  I purchased a couple sets of the Boyfriend Cashmere Cardigan and paired it with the matching Cashmere Cropped Pant.  It's casual wear, but not bummy at all (leisure wear can look really bummy fast, but this still looks pulled together while being super comfy).  I really like it, so as FYI, you may want to check it out.  Looks great with a 20 motif!  

I vote 20!  Looks really great on you.  The WG works perfectly on you too.  Did you get VA earrings?  I have the WG MOP set and like it a lot.  So glad you love WG too!  I wish VCA would make more WG pieces.  Congrats again!  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## lolakitten

lynne_ross said:


> All 3 look great on you. For the 5+10, I found the combo hit me at an awkward spot before I shortened the bracelet. It would end ‘in’ my bra if I was wearing a tank. But once I shorten the bracelet to fit my arm it was the perfect length as a 5+10.


Yeah it’s definitely and awkward length. I prefer a longer necklace personally. I have a longish pendant necklace that’s 24” and depending on the top, it ends up in there too haha.
Also, I’m not really sure I’d wear the bracelet part… so I’ve pretty much written off that option.


----------



## 911snowball

lolakitten, it is so exciting to build/re-build a collection and focusing on WG MOP is a classic and elegant choice.  I have a great deal of WG in my collection and just love it and find it extremely versatile.  I agree with Big A on the 20, I own this one and it goes with just about everything. I think your skin tone looks perfect with it.  You can always wear it doubled in the neckline of a shirt if you want the shorter length from time to time but I think you will just use the 20 as is -  Very easy just to throw on and wear.  I also own the XL wg pave frivole necklace/pin.  I prefer to wear that piece not as a long pendant but doubled, I then also put on the WG MOP 20 which sits nicely and frames the stunning pendant. This pairing has alot of presence and never fails to make a simple outfit special.  I am older and on the shorter side and I have no problem carrying off the look of the 20.  I encourage you to consider it!


----------



## 880

lolakitten said:


> Two 10s is an option, but I could also wear the 20 doubled… I should have taken a pic of that. DH likes the 10 too, so more to think about lol.
> Thank you! I would like to stack eventually. Probably with a Perle d’or or a white love. This I haven’t decided yet…


Did you try on the six motif magic. I think that would be a really nice length and size on you  it has two adjustable lengths so can be a bit shorter like the ten with great presence due to the two dangles (that can be worn inside a collar for a more demure look or worn as is for more bling. Yet it’s playful enough, IMO, for everyday


----------



## lolakitten

BigAkoya said:


> I love long necklaces, and they are super versatile!  Casual or dressy, very relaxed chic look.
> I agree on the 10, only works when you have an open neckline; otherwise, it competes.  I don't wear collared shirts anymore either! Hence I don't wear short necklaces as I mainly do round/scoop/ballet necks.  But the 20, it works for all necklines!   And for sweaters, I do a lot of sweaters in the winter too and love it with a long necklace.  By the way, speaking of chunky sweaters, I just discovered Naadam during last winter's COVID lockdown... super soft cashmere, not expensive, super casual.  I purchased a couple sets of the Boyfriend Cashmere Cardigan and paired it with the matching Cashmere Cropped Pant.  It's casual wear, but not bummy at all (leisure wear can look really bummy fast, but this still looks pulled together while being super comfy).  I really like it, so as FYI, you may want to check it out.  Looks great with a 20 motif!
> 
> I vote 20!  Looks really great on you.  The WG works perfectly on you too.  Did you get VA earrings?  I have the WG MOP set and like it a lot.  So glad you love WG too!  I wish VCA would make more WG pieces.  Congrats again!  I'm so happy for you!


Ohhh thanks for the recommendation, I will look Naadam up! Our tastes sound very similar  
I’ve been dressing very casual since the first lockdown, but I still wear all my jewelry, even at home. It just makes me happy. 
I have pretty much decided on the 20!
I did get the VA white gold MoP earrings, love them! Thank you 
I agree, would be nice if they made more WG pieces, for now there’s enough to keep me busy for a while though haha.


----------



## lolakitten

911snowball said:


> lolakitten, it is so exciting to build/re-build a collection and focusing on WG MOP is a classic and elegant choice.  I have a great deal of WG in my collection and just love it and find it extremely versatile.  I agree with Big A on the 20, I own this one and it goes with just about everything. I think your skin tone looks perfect with it.  You can always wear it doubled in the neckline of a shirt if you want the shorter length from time to time but I think you will just use the 20 as is -  Very easy just to throw on and wear.  I also own the XL wg pave frivole necklace/pin.  I prefer to wear that piece not as a long pendant but doubled, I then also put on the WG MOP 20 which sits nicely and frames the stunning pendant. This pairing has alot of presence and never fails to make a simple outfit special.  I am older and on the shorter side and I have no problem carrying off the look of the 20.  I encourage you to consider it!


Oh wow that’s sound GORGEOUS!!
I’m already compiling a list of things to try the next time I go, I’m adding this one as well!
I would love to see a pic of the two necklaces together next time you wear it


----------



## lolakitten

880 said:


> Did you try on the six motif magic. I think that would be a really nice length and size on you  it has two adjustable lengths so can be a bit shorter like the ten with great presence due to the two dangles (that can be worn inside a collar for a more demure look or worn as is for more bling. Yet it’s playful enough, IMO, for everyday


I didn’t try this, I looked at it, but for some reason it didn’t really speak to me. I think it’s the mix of “colours” that didn’t draw me in… it looks so lovely on other though.


----------



## BigAkoya

911snowball said:


> lolakitten, it is so exciting to build/re-build a collection and focusing on WG MOP is a classic and elegant choice.  I have a great deal of WG in my collection and just love it and find it extremely versatile.  I agree with Big A on the 20, I own this one and it goes with just about everything. I think your skin tone looks perfect with it.  You can always wear it doubled in the neckline of a shirt if you want the shorter length from time to time but I think you will just use the 20 as is -  Very easy just to throw on and wear.  I also own the XL wg pave frivole necklace/pin.  I prefer to wear that piece not as a long pendant but doubled, I then also put on the WG MOP 20 which sits nicely and frames the stunning pendant. This pairing has alot of presence and never fails to make a simple outfit special.  I am older and on the shorter side and I have no problem carrying off the look of the 20.  I encourage you to consider it!


I am in love with that Very Large WG Frivole pave pendant, to complete my Frivole pave set, but I can't get it to work on me somehow. I tried to wear it long, but it just didn't pop on me, too small.  

I'd love to see a mod shot of how you wear it.  Mod shot please, pretty please?


----------



## lynne_ross

lolakitten said:


> Yeah it’s definitely and awkward length. I prefer a longer necklace personally. I have a longish pendant necklace that’s 24” and depending on the top, it ends up in there too haha.
> Also, I’m not really sure I’d wear the bracelet part… so I’ve pretty much written off that option.


Ah ok. I have one 5+10 and I wear this set the most, as a 15, 10, 5. I personally prefer the 10 over 20. I don’t wear my 20 that often. I find it swings all over the place and I end up doubling it up part way through the day after I get annoyed with it. It is beautiful looking long but not practical for daily wear compared to the 10. My 2 cents.


----------



## ckdbwlswpsl

Does anyone else have an issue with the sweet alhambra with diamonds bracelet constantly flipping over to the wrong side? I feel like it sits on me wrong-side up 85% of the time... I am trying to see if this is an issue just for me or just generally... TIA


----------



## ohsohappy

ckdbwlswpsl said:


> Does anyone else have an issue with the sweet alhambra with diamonds bracelet constantly flipping over to the wrong side? I feel like it sits on me wrong-side up 85% of the time... I am trying to see if this is an issue just for me or just generally... TIA


Yes, I have it, and it flips all the time.  I just accept it as it is lol, and I'm secretly planning to shorten its length someday, hoping that might help (but then, I might have difficulty closing the clasp...so I'm not sure...)


----------



## eternallove4bag

sjunky13 said:


> I LOVE all of these ideas! I love the YG way and would love to work on the RG way! I would do Frivole instead of VA! Is it odd to have more than one type of Frivole? LOL.
> What stone do you think looks best with Guicholle? If  I do not do alternating pave, I could get another bracelet!
> Ty so much for your words, have a lot of thinking to do. I always want to get everything asap, but I need to do it slow and love the journey.


Not at all! I have the RG pave Frivole pendant and BTF ring and I want to add a couple of mirror polish Frivoles in RG to my collex! Never enough! 
I like guilloche on its own! The shine is so brilliant that it needs no other accompaniment imo.


----------



## eternallove4bag

lolakitten said:


> I didn’t take a ton of pics, but I took pics of the 10, 15 and 20 so I have visual reference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5167365
> View attachment 5167367
> View attachment 5167366


I love all three lengths on you! WG looks fab on you btw.


----------



## ckdbwlswpsl

ohsohappy said:


> Yes, I have it, and it flips all the time.  I just accept it as it is lol, and I'm secretly planning to shorten its length someday, hoping that might help (but then, I might have difficulty closing the clasp...so I'm not sure...)



Glad it's not just me (kind of?) hmm. Yeah I wonder id it would solve the issue (but agree on the clasp issue)


----------



## LJNLori

eternallove4bag said:


> Had to share here! My GMOP magic earrings are here and I am in love! The most perfect shade of grey! I also picked up the matching GMOP magic pendant! We love our matching sets don’t we?
> Off to ban island I go till spring next year but with a huge grin on my face
> View attachment 5159946


I have this pendant and wear it all the time.  The color matches everything.  Hope you enjoy yours!


----------



## lolakitten

eternallove4bag said:


> I love all three lengths on you! WG looks fab on you btw.


Thank you


----------



## lolakitten

lynne_ross said:


> Ah ok. I have one 5+10 and I wear this set the most, as a 15, 10, 5. I personally prefer the 10 over 20. I don’t wear my 20 that often. I find it swings all over the place and I end up doubling it up part way through the day after I get annoyed with it. It is beautiful looking long but not practical for daily wear compared to the 10. My 2 cents.


Lol that is a very valid point. I have some things to consider for sure.


----------



## eternallove4bag

LJNLori said:


> I have this pendant and wear it all the time.  The color matches everything.  Hope you enjoy yours!


Thank you so much! It’s the perfect neutral for sure.


----------



## nicole0612

lolakitten said:


> Lol that is a very valid point. I have some things to consider for sure.


It is so personal. I never wear 10s alone because I can’t be bothered to undo the clasp as I am running out the door. 10+5, 10+5+5 and 20s just slip over the head. My favorite visually and comfort wise is a 20. I don’t like the feeling of heavy jewelry on my skin unless I get used to wearing it 24 hours a day constantly, so when I have worn a 10, I usually end up taking it off, but I don’t notice a 20 since it lays over my clothing. I also have a more boho-feminine style, so 20s probably feel more in tune with my aesthetic compared to 10s.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Ah ok. I have one 5+10 and I wear this set the most, as a 15, 10, 5. I personally prefer the 10 over 20. I don’t wear my 20 that often. I find it swings all over the place and I end up doubling it up part way through the day after I get annoyed with it. It is beautiful looking long but not practical for daily wear compared to the 10. My 2 cents.


You crack me up on the 20!  I am certain your 20 is annoyed with you too for not allowing him to hang loose and swing!


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> You crack me up on the 20!  I am certain your 20 is annoyed with you too for not allowing him to hang loose and swing!


Her incredible 20 is annoyed because it secretly wants to be mine!! In my dreams


----------



## couturequeen

jenaps said:


> I did the same thing!  A decade or more ago I wrapped my mikimoto pearl earrings in tissue and ended up tossing them!  I couldn’t believe I did that!  Thank you for sharing because it makes me feel like I’m not the only one that could have done something like that!


Unrelated but I almost did this with my daughter’s baby tooth that I had to prep for the tooth fairy. Talk about a priceless item


----------



## Cams

Hello everyone, I asked a questions here about purchasing my first VCA. I was advised to go to the store. I went in today and they didn’t have much stock. However they had the small black onyx sweet alehambra. I really liked how it looked and simple. But then the SA Showed me the vintage alehambra guiloche earrings in yellow gold.
She only showed a picture and a little video. I really liked how they shined and also it seemed they would be carefree as I am care free with my items.
Does anyone here have these earrings? As a first piece what do you all think?
I had to put a deposit for her to order which I did, but I am a little anxious that I paid for something that I didn’t even try it on.
Also wanted to know how long
Does it take
For the order to come she said about 3 to 4 months.
Would love to
Hear your thoughts. 
Thank you


----------



## EpiFanatic

Cams said:


> Hello everyone, I asked a questions here about purchasing my first VCA. I was advised to go to the store. I went in today and they didn’t have much stock. However they had the small black onyx sweet alehambra. I really liked how it looked and simple. But then the SA Showed me the vintage alehambra guiloche earrings in yellow gold.
> She only showed a picture and a little video. I really liked how they shined and also it seemed they would be carefree as I am care free with my items.
> Does anyone here have these earrings? As a first piece what do you all think?
> I had to put a deposit for her to order which I did, but I am a little anxious that I paid for something that I didn’t even try it on.
> Also wanted to know how long
> Does it take
> For the order to come she said about 3 to 4 months.
> Would love to
> Hear your thoughts.
> Thank you



Congratulations on your first guilloche piece.  You should definitely go through this thread below to see people's pics and their reactions to their guilloche pieces.  I don't have any YG guilloche piece, as I was concerned that I would scratch it if worn as a bracelet.  However, it is much more difficult to scratch earrings.  And the brightness and shininess of the guilloche is truly stunning.  I am a convert.  I think you will love your earrings.  As to wait time, that is just hard to say.  I would just cross your fingers and go with whatever your SA says.  Due to the pandemic, Paris is extremely understaffed and demand during the pandemic has not waned.  The good news is that they have stopped accepting special orders to concentrate on meeting the demands of the regularly stocked items.  I hope your wait will not be long.  Please share your pics when you receive your piece.    




__





						Share your Guilloche pics!!
					

Hi friends! I am newly obsessed with every single guilloché piece from VCA and thought it might be a good idea to have a dedicated thread where you can post all your stunning pieces! :yahoo:




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Cams

EpiFanatic said:


> Congratulations on your first guilloche piece.  You should definitely go through this thread below to see people's pics and their reactions to their guilloche pieces.  I don't have any YG guilloche piece, as I was concerned that I would scratch it if worn as a bracelet.  However, it is much more difficult to scratch earrings.  And the brightness and shininess of the guilloche is truly stunning.  I am a convert.  I think you will love your earrings.  As to wait time, that is just hard to say.  I would just cross your fingers and go with whatever your SA says.  Due to the pandemic, Paris is extremely understaffed and demand during the pandemic has not waned.  The good news is that they have stopped accepting special orders to concentrate on meeting the demands of the regularly stocked items.  I hope your wait will not be long.  Please share your pics when you receive your piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Share your Guilloche pics!!
> 
> 
> Hi friends! I am newly obsessed with every single guilloché piece from VCA and thought it might be a good idea to have a dedicated thread where you can post all your stunning pieces! :yahoo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you so much for responding, I will do that. I was just wondering if the motifs wouldn’t be too big, as a new to VCA. But it’s done I will just wait patiently thank you thank you, yes when I receive them I will share it here.


----------



## quackqu

Could Van Cleef repair a fake necklace? I purchased a preowned piece from someone who said she had received it as a present. I was extra cautious because the certificate of authenticity did not match what I am accustomed to. (Some letters were longer than I thought they should be) So I sent the piece to the boutique and got an extension. They couldn't find the piece in the system, as they could only check domestic sales, but checked the certificate, took a photo, and proceeded with the repair. Would I still have to be worried about the authenticity of the piece?


----------



## andforpoise

Random question, but does the vintage Alhambra 5 motif guilloche bracelet scratch easily? I’m eyeing it for daily wear with my love bracelet.


----------



## rengb6

andforpoise said:


> Random question, but does the vintage Alhambra 5 motif guilloche bracelet scratch easily? I’m eyeing it for daily wear with my love bracelet.


From what I’ve been reading, it does scratch easily, especially when stacked with something like the love bracelet.


----------



## 880

Cams said:


> Thank you so much for responding, I will do that. I was just wondering if the motifs wouldn’t be too big, as a new to VCA. But it’s done I will just wait patiently thank you thank you, yes when I receive them I will share it here.


+1 with @EpiFanatic re the guilloche thread! Congrats, I am so happy for you and cannot wait for you to get your earrings  From the OFTD thread, I know that you are very petite, but I think they would be perfect on you! Plus, as you get older, jewelry shrinkage is real! I hope to see plenty of action pics once they arrive!


----------



## EpiFanatic

rengb6 said:


> From what I’ve been reading, it does scratch easily, especially when stacked with something like the love bracelet.


It does scratch but many people stack it anyway.  People will say they don't see scratches when they stack, but if you take a loupe to it, I would bet money you would find scratches.  However everyone has a different tolerance for what they consider a scratch, and what they actually see (eyesight varies).  So know yourself and decide how bothered you will be by scratches, and buy based on that.  When I first started with VCA I didn't want to buy any stone because I do not like scratches.  I started with the hammered gold piece, which is very hardy and also hides scratches well.  Then when I wore it I just was not wowed and decided I would get the stones, even if there are scratches because to me the stone motifs were so much more beautiful.  So everyone is different and has different tolerances, and our tolerances can change.


----------



## EpiFanatic

quackqu said:


> Could Van Cleef repair a fake necklace? I purchased a preowned piece from someone who said she had received it as a present. I was extra cautious because the certificate of authenticity did not match what I am accustomed to. (Some letters were longer than I thought they should be) So I sent the piece to the boutique and got an extension. They couldn't find the piece in the system, as they could only check domestic sales, but checked the certificate, took a photo, and proceeded with the repair. Would I still have to be worried about the authenticity of the piece?


I doubt it but for me VCA has never repaired a piece they could not find in their system.  I've sent mine to the NYC flagship store.  Maybe they felt comfortable with the certificate.  If I had sent my certificate in with my piece, maybe they would have been able to evaluate and possibly be willing to repair.  I will never know.  So interesting.  I would just go with it and not worry.  The fact that they proceeded with the repair almost de facto verified its authenticity.  If you really are concerned and can't sleep, consider sending it to Paris for their historical office to research and verify the authenticity of the piece.  Last I asked, the cost is $1,800 and would take 8 months, pre-pandemic.  I couldn't even guess how long you would be without your piece now.  Maybe this would depend on how valuable and rare your piece is.


----------



## jenayb

quackqu said:


> Could Van Cleef repair a fake necklace? I purchased a preowned piece from someone who said she had received it as a present. I was extra cautious because the certificate of authenticity did not match what I am accustomed to. (Some letters were longer than I thought they should be) So I sent the piece to the boutique and got an extension. They couldn't find the piece in the system, as they could only check domestic sales, but checked the certificate, took a photo, and proceeded with the repair. Would I still have to be worried about the authenticity of the piece?



If they went ahead with the repair, you’re good. They would not repair a piece that is not authentic.


----------



## quackqu

@EpiFanatic @jenaywins Thanks for your reply. I was seriously concerned as I couldn't find a single photo of a certificate that looked like mine... But well, you've given me peace of mind. I'm relieved. The authenticity verification would simply cost too much and take too long for me to consider as an option. (The retail price of this piece is approx. $1,800 and the design is still offered for sale.) I guess I'll have to trust the VCA experts in my country. Or perhaps I could check with a boutique in the country of purchase if I ever happen to visit after the pandemic... Perhaps sending the piece for formal verification would be quicker


----------



## safari88

Hi everyone. I saw the onyx yg pendant in sweet size in social media someday. Is this pendant available in US? Thanks in advance!


----------



## EpiFanatic

candeyige said:


> Hi everyone. I saw the onyx yg pendant in sweet size in social media someday. Is this pendant available in US? Thanks in advance!


That's carnelian.


----------



## safari88

EpiFanatic said:


> That's carnelian.




haha, I thought it's black color, not red  Thank you!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

candeyige said:


> haha, I thought it's black color, not red  Thank you!!


It's shadowed, so not easy to tell.


----------



## lynne_ross

Does anyone have 3 motif Alhambra earrings and wear them a fair bit - daily for work or for daily life? I have a 1 motif and 2 motif pair on my to buy list and was thinking a 3 motif could be fun to own too. But it must be wearable for day to day life. So I would not get the ones with diamonds.


----------



## lolakitten

@lynne_ross i could see wearing a 2 motif day to day but a 3 would drive me crazy lol. I’m sure this is highly dependent on your comfort level though.
The two motif with stones as opposed to diamonds can do casual just fine to my eye. Especially the butterfly version, if I could source a pair of those in white gold if never take them off  
(Well except for work, I couldn’t get away with those in my field)


----------



## lynne_ross

lolakitten said:


> @lynne_ross i could see wearing a 2 motif day to day but a 3 would drive me crazy lol. I’m sure this is highly dependent on your comfort level though.
> The two motif with stones as opposed to diamonds can do casual just fine to my eye. Especially the butterfly version, if I could source a pair of those in white gold if never take them off
> (Well except for work, I couldn’t get away with those in my field)


The butterfly mop/tiger eye are the 2 motif I want! But out of stock everywhere. I will wear for work when I wear white shirts. Yes a bit worried that the 3 motif will be heavy. The design I can get away with where I work.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> The butterfly mop/tiger eye are the 2 motif I want! But out of stock everywhere. I will wear for work when I wear white shirts. Yes a bit worried that the 3 motif will be heavy. The design I can get away with where I work.


For what it's worth and coming from a non-earring person... 
I didn't even know about these earrings so I had to google.  Wow, they are beautiful! 
I love how they pop, and they are also creative.  I think the 3 motif earrings do not look as creative as these.
THe set also looks great on the model.  I vote for these!  

Lucky Alhambra earrings, 2 motifs - VCARD79800 - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> For what it's worth and coming from a non-earring person...
> I didn't even know about these earrings so I had to google.  Wow, they are beautiful!
> I love how they pop, and they are also creative.  I think the 3 motif earrings do not look as creative as these.
> THe set also looks great on the model.  I vote for these!
> 
> Lucky Alhambra earrings, 2 motifs - VCARD79800 - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)


I know they are beautiful! Those are on my list and would be on my ears if they were in stock  but have been out of stock for awhile. Besides these, I was thinking of also getting a 3 motif pair.


----------



## marbella8

lynne_ross said:


> The butterfly mop/tiger eye are the 2 motif I want! But out of stock everywhere. I will wear for work when I wear white shirts. Yes a bit worried that the 3 motif will be heavy. The design I can get away with where I work.



I wear a lot of heavy-long earrings, and just trying on the malachite-pave 3 motif a few years ago was painful. Don’t do it for every day. If it was a special-occasion piece, maybe, but for me, they were so uncomfortable and heavy, I wouldn’t buy them at all.


----------



## lynne_ross

marbella8 said:


> I wear a lot of heavy-long earrings, and just trying on the malachite-pave 3 motif a few years ago was painful. Don’t do it for every day. If it was a special-occasion piece, maybe, but for me, they were so uncomfortable and heavy, I wouldn’t buy them at all.


I find the pave heavier than none pave. I need to try on the 3 motif again since I forget how the weight felt. Thanks for the comments as this is what I am concerned about.


----------



## marbella8

lynne_ross said:


> I find the pave heavier than none pave. I need to try on the 3 motif again since I forget how the weight felt. Thanks for the comments as this is what I am concerned about.



You are absolutely right, the pave piece on the 3 motif would make it heavier than all 3 being stone. Good luck deciding


----------



## yubonita

Ladies, does anyone own the VA carnelian earrings? How you pair then with your outfits? Do you think they would fit a medium/dark complexion? All the action pics I have found are from light complexion women so it is hard to imagine how they would look like on me. Thanks!!

PS I don’t have a boutique nearby so I can only buy online.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I used to have the three motif and I loved them. I think they’re fabulous with a tee and jeans. I did not find them heavy at all. The reason I don’t still have them had to do with the fact that my SO includes a three motif and I do not need two similar pairs of thtee motif I would, however, get a different three motif.


----------



## lynne_ross

Notorious Pink said:


> I used to have the three motif and I loved them. I think they’re fabulous with a tee and jeans. I did not find them heavy at all. The reason I don’t still have them had to do with the fact that my SO includes a three motif and I do not need two similar pairs of thtee motif I would, however, get a different three motif.


Which pair did you have? Do you find heavy to wear all day? I feel like you have owned every piece at some point!


----------



## Notorious Pink

lynne_ross said:


> Which pair did you have? Do you find heavy to wear all day? I feel like you have owned every piece at some point!



lol I’m notorious for more than just pink! I’ve realized that I need to live with something for a while before I decide whether it’s a keeper. I love the three motif earrings.I had the YG onyx/WMOP/GMOP. But my SO pair will also have onyx. I would consider a different pair down the road in addition.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Just wanted to mention. Saw a YouTuber saying they were hesitant to buy VCA because it was becoming so “saturated”.  So ridiculous, when they are the ones who are making it “saturated”.  When I was first looking at VCA, I never even thought about looking for videos. Some of the TPFers here have been collecting VCA for decades.  Whatever. Maybe they can “cancel” VCA so supply can go back up.


----------



## glamourbag

EpiFanatic said:


> Just wanted to mention. Saw a YouTuber saying they were hesitant to buy VCA because it was becoming so “saturated”.  So ridiculous, when they are the ones who are making it “saturated”.  When I was first looking at VCA, I never even thought about looking for videos. Some of the TPFers here have been collecting VCA for decades.  Whatever. Maybe they can “cancel” VCA so supply can go back up.


 LOL I know who you are talking about. Oddly its the same influencer gal who has contributed to the over-saturation of Hermes. Meh take it with a grain of salt but tbh Id love if it would be less popular.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> I know they are beautiful! Those are on my list and would be on my ears if they were in stock  but have been out of stock for awhile. Besides these, I was thinking of also getting a 3 motif pair.


I wonder if they are listed as "out of stock/call for availability" because they are not a high volume item, and behind the covers, they are made on-demand.  Maybe if you just ordered them, VCA would put a pair in production for you.  

I say this because of my Lotus pieces.  The Lotus collection is not a popular collection in terms of high volume and sales.  The SA said they sell a lot more Alhambra pendants and bracelets by volume than Lotus, due to price point.  I had to order both my ring and earrings, both were "out of stock/call for availability".  The Lotus ring I recall took 3-4 weeks to arrive, and the Lotus earrings 8 weeks.  
Just a thought as this may be the case with the Butterfly Alhambra earrings due to their lack of sales volume.


----------



## jenayb

EpiFanatic said:


> Just wanted to mention. Saw a YouTuber saying they were hesitant to buy VCA because it was becoming so “saturated”.  So ridiculous, when they are the ones who are making it “saturated”.  When I was first looking at VCA, I never even thought about looking for videos. Some of the TPFers here have been collecting VCA for decades.  Whatever. Maybe they can “cancel” VCA so supply can go back up.



Hmm. I feel like VCA is anything *but* saturated, but that is just my humble opinion.  

Perhaps the Alhambra shape is well known - albeit still, I reject the term saturation used here - but VCA is so, so much more than the Alhambra to those that know and appreciate the brand. 

Also, I don't trust nor pay attention to the opinions of YTers, TBH.


----------



## Rami00

jenaywins said:


> Hmm. I feel like VCA is anything *but* saturated, but that is just my humble opinion.
> 
> Perhaps the Alhambra shape is well known - albeit still, I reject the term saturation used here - but VCA is so, so much more than the Alhambra to those that know and appreciate the brand.
> 
> Also, I don't trust nor pay attention to the opinions of YTers, TBH.



I agree with you.

Also, saturation on social media and real life are two different things. For example on Instagram: we tend to follow the same minded people, so make it x100, you would see similar styles, brands over and over. It gives you the impression of omg, everyone is wearing Cartier, VCA, Hermes and so forth. Not to mention the algorithm will also keep showing the same style lol


----------



## BigAkoya

Rami00 said:


> I agree with you.
> 
> Also, saturation on social media and real life are two different things. For example on Instagram: we tend to follow the same minded people, so make it x100, you would see similar styles, brands over and over. It gives you the impression of omg, everyone is wearing Cartier, VCA, Hermes and so forth. Not to mention the algorithm will also keep showing the same style lol


I agree with you.  I would say VCA is unknown to most.  If you want to talk saturation, I would say the Cartier Love is completely saturated.  For some people, saturation is not a bad thing.  I would think there are those who buy the Cartier Love BECAUSE it is a recognizable logo piece and saturated.  

There is a fine line when buying luxury designer items.  On the one hand, people say they want to be discreet.  On the other hand, if no one knew it was VCA, Cartier, Hermes, Chanel, then the allure would not exist.


----------



## MyDogTink

BigAkoya said:


> I agree with you.  I would say VCA is unknown to most.  If you want to talk saturation, I would say the Cartier Love is completely saturated.  For some people, saturation is not a bad thing.  I would think there are those who buy the Cartier Love BECAUSE it is a recognizable logo piece and saturated.
> 
> There is a fine line when buying luxury designer items.  On the one hand, people say they want to be discreet.  On the other hand, if no one knew it was VCA, Cartier, Hermes, Chanel, then the allure would not exist.


Saturated? I could offer a lung and not get certain pieces I’ve been waiting for. It’s actually making me contemplate exploring Tiffany and Bvlgari.


----------



## DS2006

I live in a state with no VCA, so I very rarely see it. I agree that the "saturation" is on IG and YT. There certainly may be some large cities where you see it more often, but most people in other places would have no idea what it is!


----------



## nicole0612

Other than on my friends, I have only seen VCA in my city twice in the wild. Once was about 4-5 years ago when meeting a very cute older client. His wife accompanied him to help him remember the little details we were discussing and I noticed she was wearing a simple and classic outfit with a white gold MOP 10 motif. I was wearing a holiday pendant at the time and felt an unspoken kinship with her.


----------



## BigAkoya

MyDogTink said:


> Saturated? I could offer a lung and not get certain pieces I’ve been waiting for. It’s actually making me contemplate exploring Tiffany and Bvlgari.


Tiffany, under LVMH, is now working on mid-tier priced pieces.  I look forward to seeing what Tiffany has to offer as well.  
I'm not sure how that will play out though going mid-tier given their recent "Not Your Mother's Tiffany" campaign actually focuses on their lower priced silver pieces. 

We shall see.  I love colored gemstones, and Tiffany has always been known for beautiful colored gemstones.  
I am definitely keeping an eye out.


----------



## 911snowball

"offer a lung"  that about sums up availability in my boutique too!  It makes me so sad for the lovely SAs- they love the brand and designs and want to please the customers- but they have so little to sell. It must be frustrating to know you could be making more $$  if you could just get a smidge more merch in the door. Hopefully we will see some improvement in the next year.  Funny, I have been so focused on the  new carnelian launch I have not even thought about what the HP might be this year.


----------



## 911snowball

I have put the Bvlgari serpenti wg pave bracelet on the list for 2022. I keep going in to try it on and I am definitely bonding with it.....


----------



## mikimoto007

911snowball said:


> I have put the Bvlgari serpenti wg pave bracelet on the list for 2022. I keep going in to try it on and I am definitely bonding with it.....



The serpenti line is stunning - not to mention better priced than vca.


----------



## lolakitten

In my city, I can think of 3 other people that wear VcA, two of whom are friends. I do see lots of Cartier love bracelets around though, interestingly enough, more often in men! But maybe that’s just what my eye noticed lol.


----------



## nycmamaofone

lolakitten said:


> In my city, I can think of 3 other people that wear VcA, two of whom are friends. I do see lots of Cartier love bracelets around though, interestingly enough, more often in men! But maybe that’s just what my eye noticed lol.


I live in NYC and only see VCA when I’m on 5th Ave near 57th St or on the Upper East Side. None of my friends or colleagues wear VCA. It’s definitely not saturated in real life.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> I wonder if they are listed as "out of stock/call for availability" because they are not a high volume item, and behind the covers, they are made on-demand.  Maybe if you just ordered them, VCA would put a pair in production for you.
> 
> I say this because of my Lotus pieces.  The Lotus collection is not a popular collection in terms of high volume and sales.  The SA said they sell a lot more Alhambra pendants and bracelets by volume than Lotus, due to price point.  I had to order both my ring and earrings, both were "out of stock/call for availability".  The Lotus ring I recall took 3-4 weeks to arrive, and the Lotus earrings 8 weeks.
> Just a thought as this may be the case with the Butterfly Alhambra earrings due to their lack of sales volume.


I asked two SAs I work with in 2 different countries and they both said everything is out of stock right now. Best to just wait. I am in no rush and I want to pick the right stone. If it was a diamond piece I would be more inclined to pay now but for a stone piece I want to pick it. Where I live you can buy in many different countries. I will ask if this is an option to secure the piece in case that is best route. Thanks!


----------



## lynne_ross

911snowball said:


> I have put the Bvlgari serpenti wg pave bracelet on the list for 2022. I keep going in to try it on and I am definitely bonding with it.....


I still need to try this one but a bit afraid I will love it haha. I need to finish my vca list first… please share pictures if you get it.


----------



## lynne_ross

In HK I see VCA constantly. A woman in my building works out at same time as me and she wears her perlee signature working out. I see many woman wearing VCA hiking too. They are everyday pieces for many. Actually I see all brands constantly! In Toronto, I also saw VCA a lot in my neighbourhood and at work. I don’t think it is oversaturated but I do think major cities have more concentration of it.


----------



## missie1

I live in the Midwest and I have never seen anyone wearing VCA irl. Definitely Under the radar here


----------



## Rami00

lynne_ross said:


> I asked two SAs I work with in 2 different countries and they both said everything is out of stock right now. Best to just wait. I am in no rush and I want to pick the right stone. If it was a diamond piece I would be more inclined to pay now but for a stone piece I want to pick it. Where I live you can buy in many different countries. I will ask if this is an option to secure the piece in case that is best route. Thanks!


Seems like stock is low everywhere. VCA has been wiped out here, Bulgari had only two bracelets available in my size (all over Canada), Cartier pavé sold out too. Luxury houses are struggling to keep up with the demand. I hope you get your pieces soon.


----------



## EpiFanatic

I’m in the Bay Area in CA and i will see it once every weekend at the mall. At least one person.  Last weekend I visited the Chanel boutique and the Chanel SA had a vintage pendant and so did one of the ladies in line outside the store. One older lady had an onyx 10 motif at NM. Mostly I see single motif pendants, occasionally a five motif bracelet. I did see about 10 years ago a lady wearing a magic pave pendant and pave sweet Alhambra studs (where my obsession began) in my 24 Hour body pump class, with her bright orange Goyard  gym bag slung into a dusty corner of the dirty room.  At a casual going away party before the pandemic another lady was rocking the pave frivole earrings. Hmmm…I guess I do see it quite a bit.


----------



## EpiFanatic

EpiFanatic said:


> I’m in the Bay Area in CA and i will see it once every weekend at the mall. At least one person.  Last weekend I visited the Chanel boutique and the Chanel SA had a vintage pendant and so did one of the ladies in line outside the store. One older lady had an onyx 10 motif at NM. Mostly I see single motif pendants, occasionally a five motif bracelet. I did see about 10 years ago a lady wearing a magic pave pendant and pave sweet Alhambra studs (where my obsession began) in my 24 Hour body pump class, with her bright orange Goyard  gym bag slung into a dusty corner of the dirty room.  At a casual going away party before the pandemic another lady was rocking the pave frivole earrings. Hmmm…I guess I do see it quite a bit.


Oh and another. A lady was wearing her 10 motif in Bar class. But the weird thing was her bringing her Hermes bag into class with her, when we’re not even allowed to bring cell phones.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Wow @EpiFanatic  that is a lot! 
in one of the malls i used to go to,  i saw vca twice. A small pair of earrings & a small necklace pendant.
Never before or after.

Btw, my dh and i were discussing how stunning the 5 motif guilloche yg bracelet is. Are they still really hard to get? 
I don't live near a boutique anymore, so i can't just go in & ask.


----------



## EpiFanatic

A bottle of Red said:


> Wow @EpiFanatic  that is a lot!
> in one of the malls i used to go to,  i saw vca twice. A small pair of earrings & a small necklace pendant.
> Never before or after.
> 
> Btw, my dh and i were discussing how stunning the 5 motif guilloche yg bracelet is. Are they still really hard to get?
> I don't live near a boutique anymore, so i can't just go in & ask.


I think they are. If you’re serious I think you could ask an SA and provide a deposit if they are willing to take one. Then at least you get priority when one comes in.


----------



## luvprada

The pharmacist at our local grocery wears a VCA holiday pendant. At a local 
multi-location jeweler (which does not carry VCA), one of the saleswoman wears a 20 Motif. Otherwise I very rarely see VCA worn here.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I do se VCA fairly often where I am on Long Island.


----------



## TankerToad

lynne_ross said:


> Does anyone have 3 motif Alhambra earrings and wear them a fair bit - daily for work or for daily life? I have a 1 motif and 2 motif pair on my to buy list and was thinking a 3 motif could be fun to own too. But it must be wearable for day to day life. So I would not get the ones with diamonds.


I have 2 pair three motif and I wear them quite a bit - they each have a pave motif 
Love them both - really they can go day to night -


----------



## TankerToad

Notorious Pink said:


> I used to have the three motif and I loved them. I think they’re fabulous with a tee and jeans. I did not find them heavy at all.


This !!


----------



## msd31

say brooke said:


> I am waiting too. I ordered in May as well.


I’m still waiting ☠️


----------



## hers4eva

If I purchased a Vintage Alhambra bracelet 5 motifs on line at VCA how do I get links remove to fit my wrist?

Thanks!


----------



## hers4eva

Vintage Alhambra pendant - VCARD38500 - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Vintage Alhambra pendant, 18K yellow gold, carnelian.




					www.vancleefarpels.com
				




The second picture on link above shows the necklace chain has two length clasps to choose from.

If I make the necklace shortest length will the clover lay centered?

thank you


----------



## EpiFanatic

hers4eva said:


> If I purchased a Vintage Alhambra bracelet 5 motifs on line at VCA how do I get links remove to fit my wrist?
> 
> Thanks!


When you first bought it online, there was an option to shorten the bracelet, and you could indicate the length.  Since it seems like you didn't, you should call VCA and tell them that you purchased online but did not request to shorten the bracelet, but you need to and you haven't received it yet.  They will give you instructions and options.

If you already received your piece, again just call the VCA phone number and ask them for the options available to you.  Tell them if you are near a boutique.  I've purchased once online and they told me they can send me a shipping label if I needed to get my earrings adjusted.  If you are near a standalone boutique, you could probably go and try on the different sizing bracelets to determine the length you need.  And I am guessing they could send the piece in for you.  But talk to customer service first.

It should be straight forward, although maybe a little bit of a hassle.


----------



## EpiFanatic

hers4eva said:


> Vintage Alhambra pendant - VCARD38500 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Vintage Alhambra pendant, 18K yellow gold, carnelian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second picture on link above shows the necklace chain has two length clasps to choose from.
> 
> If I make the necklace shortest length will the clover lay centered?
> 
> thank you



Mine mostly does.  But I don't check my pendant to see where it is.  And I don't care that much if it is not centered.  I just fix it whenever I notice it.


----------



## hers4eva

EpiFanatic said:


> When you first bought it online, there was an option to shorten the bracelet, and you could indicate the length.  Since it seems like you didn't, you should call VCA and tell them that you purchased online but did not request to shorten the bracelet, but you need to and you haven't received it yet.  They will give you instructions and options.
> 
> If you already received your piece, again just call the VCA phone number and ask them for the options available to you.  Tell them if you are near a boutique.  I've purchased once online and they told me they can send me a shipping label if I needed to get my earrings adjusted.  If you are near a standalone boutique, you could probably go and try on the different sizing bracelets to determine the length you need.  And I am guessing they could send the piece in for you.  But talk to customer service first.
> 
> It should be straight forward, although maybe a little bit of a hassle.




*Thank you so much.

 I mentioned that “if I purchased it”, luckily I did not buy it yet.

So now I know to look for that option of sizing first then buy it.
*



EpiFanatic said:


> Mine mostly does.  But I don't check my pendant to see where it is.  And I don't care that much if it is not centered.  I just fix it whenever I notice it.



*Thank you again for your help *


----------



## EpiFanatic

hers4eva said:


> *Thank you so much.
> 
> I mentioned that “if I purchased it”, luckily I did not buy it yet.
> 
> So now I know to look for that option of sizing first then buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again for your help *



You are most welcome.  Go through this thread below.  There is a discussion about length.  When you go try on at the store, there are 4 different length testers.  You try them on and decide on the right length for you.  Please note that under some length options, the result is that the distance between each motif is not exactly the same.  I don't care because with the clasp, the distance between each of the motifs will never be exactly the same.  But some people don't like that.  Please also note that VCA defines "one link" as two connected links.  And VCA always removes links between motifs.  They will never chop off a motif to shorten a bracelet because that changes the intent of the original design.  Hope this is helpful.





						Length of VA bracelet with links removed
					

Has anyone had one link (double-link) removed between the 5 motifs, so a total of 4 removed?  I wouldn't mind my motifs being closer, but I don't want the bracelet too short, either. I normally wear standard 7" bracelets, but the VA is more like 7.5"   I'd love to know what the total length is...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## hers4eva

EpiFanatic said:


> Mine mostly does.  But I don't check my pendant to see where it is.  And I don't care that much if it is not centered.  I just fix it whenever I notice it.




When you wear your necklace on the shorter length how close is your neck to the pendant?

Is it possible to share a picture?

I just wanted to use a shorter length when I wore my diamond necklace at the same time.

Thank you again 

edit: is there a link you know of that has pictures on the shortest length?


----------



## hers4eva

EpiFanatic said:


> You are most welcome.  Go through this thread below.  There is a discussion about length.  When you go try on at the store, there are 4 different length testers.  You try them on and decide on the right length for you.  Please note that under some length options, the result is that the distance between each motif is not exactly the same.  I don't care because with the clasp, the distance between each of the motifs will never be exactly the same.  But some people don't like that.  Please also note that VCA defines "one link" as two connected links.  And VCA always removes links between motifs.  They will never chop off a motif to shorten a bracelet because that changes the intent of the original design.  Hope this is helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Length of VA bracelet with links removed
> 
> 
> Has anyone had one link (double-link) removed between the 5 motifs, so a total of 4 removed?  I wouldn't mind my motifs being closer, but I don't want the bracelet too short, either. I normally wear standard 7" bracelets, but the VA is more like 7.5"   I'd love to know what the total length is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



*yes, this is very helpful
Thank you!*


----------



## lynne_ross

I tried on the 3 motif earrings yesterday. My husband did not like them and they felt heavy to me. So off the list they go. Now considering the single magic malachite. The store did not have so tried on another stone. The size had great presence and were super light. So will consider these. I wish there was a 2 motif option.


----------



## jaskg144

I'm looking to choose between the Frivole mini pendant and the MOP Vintage Alhambra pendant - both in YG. I am looking for something that can be worn in the evening, but also in the day if I decide I want to wear a little more jewellery. What should I pick?

I currently wear a YG Love bracelet, my WG wedding set and either white pearl earrings or WG mini hoops daily


----------



## MyDogTink

lynne_ross said:


> I tried on the 3 motif earrings yesterday. My husband did not like them and they felt heavy to me. So off the list they go. Now considering the single magic malachite. The store did not have so tried on another stone. The size had great presence and were super light. So will consider these. I wish there was a 2 motif option.


You can do the made-to-order two motif version.


----------



## lynne_ross

MyDogTink said:


> You can do the made-to-order two motif version.


I have thought about, especially since the 2 motif is well priced. However, I want to pick the stones and a SO seems like a gamble.


----------



## BigAkoya

jasmynh1 said:


> I'm looking to choose between the Frivole mini pendant and the MOP Vintage Alhambra pendant - both in YG. I am looking for something that can be worn in the evening, but also in the day if I decide I want to wear a little more jewellery. What should I pick?
> 
> I currently wear a YG Love bracelet, my WG wedding set and either white pearl earrings or WG mini hoops daily
> 
> View attachment 5184731
> View attachment 5184732


Hi!  I would get the classic VA Alhambra.  It will go great with your pearl earrings, and you can wear it day and night.  Plus, if you want to add other Alhambra pieces, this collection is very buildable. 

I love love love the Frivole collection, but the mini is super super small.  The mini to me is daytime jewelry only as it's so tiny.  I think at night, I would want more presence.  Also, in evening light, MOP glows. 

Last thought... if you are in the early phases of your VCA collection, I think the Alhambra is more iconic.   I think mentally, the Alhambra pendant will give you more enjoyment knowing you purchased an iconic piece.  In a sense, that's why we all buy Alhambra, because it's iconic. 

Just my two cents.  I vote Alhambra!  I hope that helps.  Congrats on your future piece... all VCA is lovely.


----------



## jaskg144

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I would get the classic VA Alhambra.  It will go great with your pearl earrings, and you can wear it day and night.  Plus, if you want to add other Alhambra pieces, this collection is very buildable.
> 
> I love love love the Frivole collection, but the mini is super super small.  The mini to me is daytime jewelry only as it's so tiny.  I think at night, I would want more presence.  Also, in evening light, MOP glows.
> 
> Last thought... if you are in the early phases of your VCA collection, I think the Alhambra is more iconic.   I think mentally, the Alhambra pendant will give you more enjoyment knowing you purchased an iconic piece.  In a sense, that's why we all buy Alhambra, because it's iconic.
> 
> Just my two cents.  I vote Alhambra!  I hope that helps.  Congrats on your future piece... all VCA is lovely.



I completely agree with all of your points - I ordered the Alhambra earlier today! I was going to go to the store in London, but I know that you get that amazing grey box if you order online (or at least I hope that's the case in the UK too) - so I ordered through the e-boutique! I'm just hoping I get a good stone  

I'm going to Vegas in April and there's VCA everywhere there, so I told my husband he could help me pick out something from the Frivole collection then.

Thanks so much for your help!!!


----------



## BigAkoya

jasmynh1 said:


> I completely agree with all of your points - I ordered the Alhambra earlier today! I was going to go to the store in London, but I know that you get that amazing grey box if you order online (or at least I hope that's the case in the UK too) - so I ordered through the e-boutique! I'm just hoping I get a good stone
> 
> I'm going to Vegas in April and there's VCA everywhere there, so I told my husband he could help me pick out something from the Frivole collection then.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!!!


Congratulations!  I am sure you will love it!  
Yippee for you going to Vegas!  I have been there often on business, and shopping is awesome.  
There are three VCAs as I recall… Bellagio, Caesar's/Forum, and Wynn.  If you want to do a day of walking around and shopping, I would suggest start at Bellagio.  Bellagio has VCA, but also Hermes, Chanel, Tiffany.  Then just walk across the street (there is a walkbridge) to Caesar's/Forum Shops, and you can spend hours there.  Have lunch there in one of the restaurants to absorb the atmosphere.  

You'll have a blast, and perhaps you'll pick up a second piece! 
In the meantime while you wait for Vegas... stalk the VCA website to pre-select your next piece!      

P.S.  Not sure if you have ever been to Vegas or the area, but if it interests you, a day trip to the Grand Canyon is amazing. Hoover Dam is awesome too... lots to do in that area actually, after you finish shopping ofcourse.  

So excited for you!  Post photos when you get your awesome necklace!


----------



## hers4eva

jasmynh1 said:


> I completely agree with all of your points - I ordered the Alhambra earlier today! I was going to go to the store in London, but I know that you get that amazing grey box if you order online (or at least I hope that's the case in the UK too) - so I ordered through the e-boutique! I'm just hoping I get a good stone
> 
> I'm going to Vegas in April and there's VCA everywhere there, so I told my husband he could help me pick out something from the Frivole collection then.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!!!




congratulations  I am so happy for you

I am even more excited because I have been doing research on your exact necklace but deciding on red or black.

I mostly wear black pants or black capris. And my tops are solids red, blue or green.  My H-clic bracelet is black and gold.

Was hearing red comes in different shades sometimes with a brown tone not the real pretty red.

What are your pros and cons between red and black to help me decide?

My only worry that the short length may not stay above my T-shirt neckline and go under my T-shirt and if I wear my diamonds necklace with it on long length they may be a tight fit together.

diamond necklace is 17.25 and VCA is 16.54 Inches long length 

What information do you know about free extenders? Is it only to 18 inches and on extender available or other sizes?

what special box do you get via online ordering?

Can not wait til you share pictures wearing your beauty in both lengths 
Don’t those 18kt gold balls in side view make your heart skip a beat 

thank you


----------



## EpiFanatic

hers4eva said:


> congratulations  I am so happy for you
> 
> I am even more excited because I have been doing research on your exact necklace but deciding on red or black.
> 
> I mostly wear black pants or black capris. And my tops are solids red, blue or green.  My H-clic bracelet is black and gold.
> 
> Was hearing red comes in different shades sometimes with a brown tone not the real pretty red.
> 
> What are your pros and cons between red and black to help me decide?
> 
> My only worry that the short length may not stay above my T-shirt neckline and go under my T-shirt and if I wear my diamonds necklace with it on long length they may be a tight fit together.
> 
> diamond necklace is 17.25 and VCA is 16.54 Inches long length
> 
> What information do you know about free extenders? Is it only to 18 inches and on extender available or other sizes?
> 
> what special box do you get via online ordering?
> 
> Can not wait til you share pictures wearing your beauty in both lengths
> Don’t those 18kt gold balls in side view make your heart skip a beat
> 
> thank you


Extenders are a standard 2 inches, which should be plenty to lay on top of a tshirt. Did you check if the big gray box is still available online?  Last I heard they had stopped that but I hope I’m wrong.  Sorry I didn’t post any pics.  Kind of a pain to find them because I realized I’m not a vca pendant girl. Earrings and bracelets for sure but I haven’t found the perfect pendant for me.  Well actually I did but they discontinued it, but that’s another story. Anyway consider your complexion when deciding between black and red. If you are more fair, I think black pops more. If you have more color, then I would lean toward carnelian.  I’m in the later group.  But again that is an opinion only. Good luck!


----------



## jaskg144

I just tried to ask the customer service about the grey velvet boxes that come with the online orders and no one seems to understand what I'm talking about  hopefully it will arrive with my order, as I would've preferred to choose my necklace in the boutique if I'm not getting the grey box


----------



## indecisiveshopper

Hi everyone I'm new to this forum and would love to hear your opinion on this slight dilemma I have.

I am thinking of purchasing my first VCA piece and am very drawn to the Guilloché pendant in particular. I'm looking for an everyday necklace which I will not have to remove each time I shower, exercise, swim etc which is why all the other precious stones are out of the picture. I don't really like the look of the other solid gold and hammered one as well.

My questions are:
1. Is the Guilloché pendant hard to care for? Or would I have to baby it so that it doesn't look too beat up over time? I'm looking for something carefree which will still look good in many years to come despite me not babying it - wearing it in the shower, swimming, spraying it with perfume etc. How do you guys normally clean your Guilloché pendants? I assume there would be a build up of dirt in between the lines if one wears it daily without removing it at all?

2. I'm a very petite person (scrawny as well lol) at 5 feet so I was wondering if the vintage size would look too big on my frame? Shops are still closed here because of Covid so I can't try it on in person. 

Appreciate any responses - I really want to make sure I'm getting the perfect one as this is my first VCA piece. This will also be for my 30th birthday


----------



## Happyish

I too am petite. The vintage size will look lovely on your frame and will be far more versatile in the long-run over anything smaller.
As to your second question, there is a trade-off I'm afraid, from continuous use. I doubt a necklace in the guilloche will sustain the kind of damage a bracelet would from long-term use however, the finish may suffer. 
One of the glorious aspects of the guilloche is it's brilliant shine and finish. This may fade or even be damaged by exposure to chemicals, particularly perfume -- which is a giant No-No with any piece jewelry, not to mention chlorine. Further, because of the unique etched finish, it may not be repairable.
By contrast, the vintage hammered alhambra is nowhere near as delicate. Indeed, I've been wearing mine daily with no visible signs of wear, however, the guilloche is unique. It's a beautiful choice. Would it really be so bad to remove it to shower or swim, or to put it on after applying perfume?


----------



## mikimoto007

hers4eva said:


> congratulations  I am so happy for you
> 
> I am even more excited because I have been doing research on your exact necklace but deciding on red or black.
> 
> I mostly wear black pants or black capris. And my tops are solids red, blue or green.  My H-clic bracelet is black and gold.
> 
> Was hearing red comes in different shades sometimes with a brown tone not the real pretty red.
> 
> What are your pros and cons between red and black to help me decide?
> 
> My only worry that the short length may not stay above my T-shirt neckline and go under my T-shirt and if I wear my diamonds necklace with it on long length they may be a tight fit together.
> 
> diamond necklace is 17.25 and VCA is 16.54 Inches long length
> 
> What information do you know about free extenders? Is it only to 18 inches and on extender available or other sizes?
> 
> what special box do you get via online ordering?
> 
> Can not wait til you share pictures wearing your beauty in both lengths
> Don’t those 18kt gold balls in side view make your heart skip a beat
> 
> thank you



I extended beyond the 2 inches at the time of purchase, and there was no extra charge. I believe I actually got 4 extra inche - I like longer necklaces.


----------



## hers4eva

mikimoto007 said:


> I extended beyond the 2 inches at the time of purchase, and there was no extra charge. I believe I actually got 4 extra inche - I like longer necklaces.



Thank you so much.

The necklace at its longest length is 16.54 inches.  Are you saying your necklace is 18.54 or 20.54 Long?

Is the extra additional extender that you requested for a separate added piece they hand to you, it’s not permanently attached?

thank you for your help


----------



## mikimoto007

hers4eva said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> The necklace at its longest length is 16.54 inches.  Are you saying your necklace is 18.54 or 20.54 Long?
> 
> Is the extra additional extender that you requested for a separate added piece they hand to you, it’s not permanently attached?
> 
> thank you for your help



I don't have the necklace yet, so I'm not sure of the exact length but usually I like the chain to be around 20 inches.

My understanding is that it will be permanently attached, not a separate extender. I just explained that I liked the necklace to hang lower, and the sales assistance made a phone call to make sure it would be fine, it was approved there and then.

Once I have it I will report back!

What piece are you getting?


----------



## hers4eva

mikimoto007 said:


> I don't have the necklace yet, so I'm not sure of the exact length but usually I like the chain to be around 20 inches.
> 
> My understanding is that it will be permanently attached, not a separate extender. I just explained that I liked the necklace to hang lower, and the sales assistance made a phone call to make sure it would be fine, it was approved there and then.
> 
> Once I have it I will report back!
> 
> What piece are you getting?




This is so awesome to hear  

In a few months, I am hoping to buy the Vintage Alhambra Yellow Gold Onyx pendant. 

Which pendant did you order?


----------



## EpiFanatic

indecisiveshopper said:


> Hi everyone I'm new to this forum and would love to hear your opinion on this slight dilemma I have.
> 
> I am thinking of purchasing my first VCA piece and am very drawn to the Guilloché pendant in particular. I'm looking for an everyday necklace which I will not have to remove each time I shower, exercise, swim etc which is why all the other precious stones are out of the picture. I don't really like the look of the other solid gold and hammered one as well.
> 
> My questions are:
> 1. Is the Guilloché pendant hard to care for? Or would I have to baby it so that it doesn't look too beat up over time? I'm looking for something carefree which will still look good in many years to come despite me not babying it - wearing it in the shower, swimming, spraying it with perfume etc. How do you guys normally clean your Guilloché pendants? I assume there would be a build up of dirt in between the lines if one wears it daily without removing it at all?
> 
> 2. I'm a very petite person (scrawny as well lol) at 5 feet so I was wondering if the vintage size would look too big on my frame? Shops are still closed here because of Covid so I can't try it on in person.
> 
> Appreciate any responses - I really want to make sure I'm getting the perfect one as this is my first VCA piece. This will also be for my 30th birthday


Like @Happyish said, constant chlorine and never taking it off and letting it accumulate body oils, grime and dermis from contact with the skin, and contact with chemicals will prevent it from maintaining its shine.  I do think that is true for any piece of fine jewelry.  So everyone's definition of babying is different.   Warm water and some dishwashing liquid that removes oils and a very soft toothbrush will do the job.   I think most people clean on a somewhat regular basis.  Or if your eyesight sucks and/or you don't examine your pieces closely, you may not notice or mind it not being as shiny and bright.  (My eyesight sucks, but at 30 yours is probably pretty good.)  So if you want a piece that stays super shiny, bright and beautiful as the day you bought it without some maintenance, this piece may not be for you.  

As to size, I don't think vintage is big at all.  I'm 5'2.  I wouldn't mind going up to the magic size myself.  But it can take your eyes and your mind to get used to the size if you're accustomed to wearing very tiny, delicate pendants.


----------



## mikimoto007

hers4eva said:


> This is so awesome to hear
> 
> In a few months, I am hoping to buy the Vintage Alhambra Yellow Gold Onyx pendant.
> 
> Which pendant did you order?



Fabulous. Just to prove your point, maybe wear a t-shirt when buying and just explain you would like more length to ensure it doesn't get hidden.

I got the perlee clover pendant - very excited to see it again!


----------



## hers4eva

mikimoto007 said:


> Fabulous. Just to prove your point, maybe wear a t-shirt when buying and just explain you would like more length to ensure it doesn't get hidden.
> 
> I got the perlee clover pendant - very excited to see it again!




I just looked for your pendant on VCA. It’s gorgeous
Thanks again


----------



## lolakitten

mikimoto007 said:


> Fabulous. Just to prove your point, maybe wear a t-shirt when buying and just explain you would like more length to ensure it doesn't get hidden.
> 
> I got the perlee clover pendant - very excited to see it again!


Oh I’m curious to see how this turns out! Please post pics when you get it


----------



## mikimoto007

lolakitten said:


> Oh I’m curious to see how this turns out! Please post pics when you get it



I definitely will! To be honest, the extra length won't look dramatically different on me, probably because I have the chunkiest neck in the world!


----------



## DS2006

Neck size does have a lot to do with necklace length.  Small pendants like the vintage look best at 16-18" to me, depending on neck size. I guess mine is average and I generally like around 17" for small pendants. I'd go a little longer (maybe 17.5-18" for a short Magic size pendant.  I would not lengthen without first experimenting for length with a similar size pendant. My younger daughter is very petite and has a small neck, and 15" on her looks about like 16.5-17' on me!


----------



## Cococovered

Chanelandco said:


> Hi!
> I am new to this subforum and need some help to decide on my first VCA piece.
> I tried some bracelets but will probably get some earings to pair with! So I am trying to find the best option.
> I know it is a matter of taste but would love to get your comments as you are knowledgeable. Thanks a lot!
> 
> View attachment 5134674
> 
> 
> View attachment 5134675
> 
> 
> View attachment 5134676


Hello!
Not sure if you have made a purchase already but we have a similar skin tone and I recently purchased the MOP 5 motif bracelet and matching magic earrings - you can search for my posts - the pics may be helpful .


----------



## Happyish

Cococovered said:


> Hello!
> Not sure if you have made a purchase already but we have a similar skin tone and I recently purchased the MOP 5 motif bracelet and matching magic earrings - you can search for my posts - the pics may be helpful .


They're all beautiful, but I like the white mother-of-pearl and the guilloche best on you.


----------



## Chanelandco

Cococovered said:


> Hello!
> Not sure if you have made a purchase already but we have a similar skin tone and I recently purchased the MOP 5 motif bracelet and matching magic earrings - you can search for my posts - the pics may be helpful .


Hi!
Thank you. I purchased the onyx bracelet and matching 10 motifs.
The mop was indeed beautiful. Congrats


----------



## 880

Am in Milan right now and the VCA here has a VCA exhibition of historic and vintage VCA in the basement which was amazing to see. I saw a lot of things including the precursor to the Liane necklace. I also tried on a YG white agate and amethyst Liane necklace (122 EURO (i think about 144 usd); with VAT and VCA assistance it would be about 100euro.  I personally liked the scale of the store better than fifth avenue. Very very friendly staff and the visit itself was a lot of fun. (Unlike hermes where i was really treated like a tourist; since we haven’t travelled for so long, being a tourist in Hermes  was really odd lol). Will post pics later. OT, but Enrico Bertolini restaurant in Milan was the best meal weve eaten in many years. Far better than recent meals at Per Se, Daniel Boulud Pavillion, etc. in NY.

@VCALoverNY, I took the pics on DHs international phone, so will post them as soon as I figure out how to save into my photo album. I sadly only took a few of the precursor to the Liane, bc I forgot to take more but there were realistic animals, ludo pieces, even a jeweled ludo ring, some pieces rhan transformed from watches into a pendant and brooches, a minaudiar yg diamond clasp bag, heritage zip and current zip pieces, the first Romeo and Juliet pieces, and many more.


----------



## VCALoverNY

880 said:


> Am in Milan right now and the VCA here has a VCA exhibition of historic and vintage VCA in the basement which was amazing to see. I saw a lot of things and also tried on a YG white agate and amethyst Liane necklace (122 EURO (i think about 144 usd); with VAT and VCA assistance it would be about 100euro.  I personally liked the scale of the store better than fifth avenue. Very very friendly staff and the visit itself was a lot of fun. (Unlike hermes where i was really treated like a tourist; since we haven’t travelled for so long, being a tourist in Hermes  was really odd lol). Will post pics later.



Would love to see pics if you have any!!


----------



## HADASSA

880 said:


> Am in Milan right now and the VCA here has a VCA exhibition of historic and vintage VCA in the basement which was amazing to see. I saw a lot of things including the precursor to the Liane necklace. I also tried on a YG white agate and amethyst Liane necklace (122 EURO (i think about 144 usd); with VAT and VCA assistance it would be about 100euro.  I personally liked the scale of the store better than fifth avenue. Very very friendly staff and the visit itself was a lot of fun. (Unlike hermes where i was really treated like a tourist; since we haven’t travelled for so long, being a tourist in Hermes  was really odd lol). Will post pics later. OT, but Enrico Bertolini restaurant in Milan was the best meal weve eaten in many years. Far better than recent meals at Per Se, Daniel Boulud Pavillion, etc. in NY.
> 
> @VCALoverNY, I took the pics on DHs international phone, so will post them as soon as I figure out how to save into my photo album. I sadly only took a few of the precursor to the Liane, bc I forgot to take more but there were realistic animals, ludo pieces, even a jeweled ludo ring, some pieces rhan transformed from watches into a pendant and brooches, a minaudiar yg diamond clasp bag, heritage zip and current zip pieces, the first Romeo and Juliet pieces, and many more.


Just excited for you that you are on vacation in Europe


----------



## VCALoverNY

HADASSA said:


> Just excited for you that you are on vacation in Europe



Can’t wait to see, @HADASSA ! In the meantime, have a wonderful time on your trip! Stay safe.


----------



## 880

HADASSA said:


> Just excited for you that you are on vacation in Europe


Thank you so much @HADASSA and @VCALoverNY! Everyone is so nice here bc its Italy and also bc they’re starved for tourists just like NY. DH has tried to email me the VCA pics from his travel phone (an android phone) to my iPad.  Somehow it’s not working, so when I’m home in October, I could try taking a pic of the photos. . . .(my iPhone is in the safe and I promised him not to open it bc every time I’ve done so when traveling ATT has charged a fortune) Also, I didn’t mean to imply that Hermes was not nice; they were very polite, but of course, I’m a walk in tourist and not in my home store. But at VCA, Dior, Brunello, and others, it’s much warmer. DH commented that is the difference between designer jewelry and Hermes lol.


----------



## VCALoverNY

880 said:


> Thank you so much @HADASSA and @VCALoverNY! Everyone is so nice here bc its Italy and also bc they’re starved for tourists just like NY. DH has tried to email me the VCA pics from his travel phone (an android phone) to my iPad.  Somehow it’s not working, so when I’m home in October, I could try taking a pic of the photos. . . .(my iPhone is in the safe and I promised him not to open it bc every time I’ve done so when traveling ATT has charged a fortune) Also, I didn’t mean to imply that Hermes was not nice; they were very polite, but of course, I’m a walk in tourist and not in my home store. But at VCA, Dior, Brunello, and others, it’s much warmer. DH commented that is the difference between designer jewelry and Hermes lol.



I’m so glad to hear that it’s wonderful, @880 !! Just enjoy every minute!!! (And sorry I got you confused with Hadassa. I’m impressed that you’re following things on the forum so well abroad, and I can barely manage it and I’m on my home computer!!) Eat some pasta for me!!


----------



## hers4eva

Has the Vintage Alhambra onyx pendant ever been sold in white gold?
Or has it been sold and they are just out of stock for now?

thank you


----------



## nicole0612

hers4eva said:


> Has the Vintage Alhambra onyx pendant ever been sold in white gold?
> Or has it been sold and they are just out of stock for now?
> 
> thank you


No, only the magic, unless someone made a SO for the vintage size, which seems unlikely.


----------



## HADASSA

VCALoverNY said:


> Can’t wait to see, @HADASSA ! In the meantime, have a wonderful time on your trip! Stay safe.


Only in my dreams right now


----------



## HADASSA

880 said:


> Thank you so much @HADASSA and @VCALoverNY! Everyone is so nice here bc its Italy and also bc they’re starved for tourists just like NY. DH has tried to email me the VCA pics from his travel phone (an android phone) to my iPad.  Somehow it’s not working, so when I’m home in October, I could try taking a pic of the photos. . . .(my iPhone is in the safe and I promised him not to open it bc every time I’ve done so when traveling ATT has charged a fortune) Also, I didn’t mean to imply that Hermes was not nice; they were very polite, but of course, I’m a walk in tourist and not in my home store. But at VCA, Dior, Brunello, and others, it’s much warmer. DH commented that is the difference between designer jewelry and Hermes lol.


October ...


----------



## 911snowball

880, thank you for sharing some highlights of your trip so far. This is so exciting!!  I have not gone anywhere in ages so I am hanging on every word and share the excitement of all of our tpf friends here to see those pictures!


----------



## lynne_ross

880 said:


> Am in Milan right now and the VCA here has a VCA exhibition of historic and vintage VCA in the basement which was amazing to see. I saw a lot of things including the precursor to the Liane necklace. I also tried on a YG white agate and amethyst Liane necklace (122 EURO (i think about 144 usd); with VAT and VCA assistance it would be about 100euro.  I personally liked the scale of the store better than fifth avenue. Very very friendly staff and the visit itself was a lot of fun. (Unlike hermes where i was really treated like a tourist; since we haven’t travelled for so long, being a tourist in Hermes  was really odd lol). Will post pics later. OT, but Enrico Bertolini restaurant in Milan was the best meal weve eaten in many years. Far better than recent meals at Per Se, Daniel Boulud Pavillion, etc. in NY.
> 
> @VCALoverNY, I took the pics on DHs international phone, so will post them as soon as I figure out how to save into my photo album. I sadly only took a few of the precursor to the Liane, bc I forgot to take more but there were realistic animals, ludo pieces, even a jeweled ludo ring, some pieces rhan transformed from watches into a pendant and brooches, a minaudiar yg diamond clasp bag, heritage zip and current zip pieces, the first Romeo and Juliet pieces, and many more.


Sounds like a dream!! Please post pics


----------



## missie1

880 said:


> Am in Milan right now and the VCA here has a VCA exhibition of historic and vintage VCA in the basement which was amazing to see. I saw a lot of things including the precursor to the Liane necklace. I also tried on a YG white agate and amethyst Liane necklace (122 EURO (i think about 144 usd); with VAT and VCA assistance it would be about 100euro.  I personally liked the scale of the store better than fifth avenue. Very very friendly staff and the visit itself was a lot of fun. (Unlike hermes where i was really treated like a tourist; since we haven’t travelled for so long, being a tourist in Hermes  was really odd lol). Will post pics later. OT, but Enrico Bertolini restaurant in Milan was the best meal weve eaten in many years. Far better than recent meals at Per Se, Daniel Boulud Pavillion, etc. in NY.
> 
> @VCALoverNY, I took the pics on DHs international phone, so will post them as soon as I figure out how to save into my photo album. I sadly only took a few of the precursor to the Liane, bc I forgot to take more but there were realistic animals, ludo pieces, even a jeweled ludo ring, some pieces rhan transformed from watches into a pendant and brooches, a minaudiar yg diamond clasp bag, heritage zip and current zip pieces, the first Romeo and Juliet pieces, and many more.


How exciting to finally be traveling. Two of my friends are actually in Italy now as well.   The VCA viewing sounds amazing. Can’t wait to see pics and the pics of everything you bought on your travels. Stay safe and enjoy rest of your trip


----------



## hers4eva

Does anyone know the name of the Vintage Alhambra pendants chains name?
Just want to know if I decide on buying an extender for it.  Would like the VCA chain and my extender to match.

thank you


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> Thank you so much @HADASSA and @VCALoverNY! Everyone is so nice here bc its Italy and also bc they’re starved for tourists just like NY. DH has tried to email me the VCA pics from his travel phone (an android phone) to my iPad.  Somehow it’s not working, so when I’m home in October, I could try taking a pic of the photos. . . .(my iPhone is in the safe and I promised him not to open it bc every time I’ve done so when traveling ATT has charged a fortune) Also, I didn’t mean to imply that Hermes was not nice; they were very polite, but of course, I’m a walk in tourist and not in my home store. But at VCA, Dior, Brunello, and others, it’s much warmer. DH commented that is the difference between designer jewelry and Hermes lol.


Now you know, there is a new U.S. law in place for Americans visiting Italy... it is forbidden to leave Milan without getting a souvenir Bulgari piece!   

Do it the Richard Burton and Elizabeth Taylor way, make it a team effort with hubby!    Better yet, if you can take the train from Milan to Rome, you can shop at the original Bulgari where "Dick & Liz" shopped.

I feel a big Serpenti calling your name!   
Sounds like you're having tons of fun!


----------



## so_sofya1985

The day has come.... well these beauties were paid off a month ago but it is the first day I am wearing my new earrings! I chose
To wear it dressed down and realised that they are pretty dang easy to wear with just about anything! Love


----------



## mikimoto007

hers4eva said:


> Does anyone know the name of the Vintage Alhambra pendants chains name?
> Just want to know if I decide on buying an extender for it.  Would like the VCA chain and my extender to match.
> 
> thank you



Not sure of the name, but there was a thread on this before and someone did recommend a chain extender, if you look it up.


----------



## mikimoto007

so_sofya1985 said:


> The day has come.... well these beauties were paid off a month ago but it is the first day I am wearing my new earrings! I chose
> To wear it dressed down and realised that they are pretty dang easy to wear with just about anything! Love
> View attachment 5191887
> View attachment 5191888



These are insane! Love how you styled them!


----------



## glamourbag

so_sofya1985 said:


> The day has come.... well these beauties were paid off a month ago but it is the first day I am wearing my new earrings! I chose
> To wear it dressed down and realised that they are pretty dang easy to wear with just about anything! Love
> View attachment 5191887
> View attachment 5191888


You look gorgeous


----------



## nicole0612

hers4eva said:


> Does anyone know the name of the Vintage Alhambra pendants chains name?
> Just want to know if I decide on buying an extender for it.  Would like the VCA chain and my extender to match.
> 
> thank you


The chain attached to the vintage pendant does not have a name, but the chain alone is called the Trace Chain.


----------



## so_sofya1985

mikimoto007 said:


> These are insane! Love how you styled them!


Thank you! I feel that if I only wear them on special occasions - well I won’t wear them much! I was honestly surprised how easy they are to wear!!!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

glamourbag said:


> You look gorgeous


Thank you


----------



## hers4eva

nicole0612 said:


> The chain attached to the vintage pendant does not have a name, but the chain alone is called the Trace Chain.




* Thank you… thank you so much*


----------



## 880

so_sofya1985 said:


> The day has come.... well these beauties were paid off a month ago but it is the first day I am wearing my new earrings! I chose
> To wear it dressed down and realised that they are pretty dang easy to wear with just about anything! Love
> View attachment 5191887
> View attachment 5191888


Love these! Am so happy for you! You loook amazing!
@BigAkoya, i read your post to DH bc we are taking the train from MIlan to Rome, and he said i already have the closest facsimile to the Elizabeth Taylor serpenti lol.

Thank you all for your kind wishes! @missie1, if your friends are in Milan and are at all interested in VCA, i highly recommend a visit to see their exhibit.

A lot of Milano women wear (quite a lot of ) VCA pave Pave PAVE here In the central part of Milan where we are, the Milanese are mainly in four inch heels (even with cobblestones?????), small hermes exotics, like mini kelly, and VCA and flowy long dresses like Zimmerman? (calling @Notorious Pink ) At breakfast, ive seen Milanese with bright colored 32 kelly retourne (i oddly have seen only one birkin, and that was a 35 orange on an American).

The well heeled American tourists are wearing mainly chanel 19 or CFs in larger sizes and Hermes Oran’s With skimpier dresses than the Italians. A lot of men walk around wearing suits and white H sneakers. @Allisonfaye , by complete accident, we happen to be staying in the same hotel as Brunello Cuchinelli (we saw him across the breakfast room) and also the Ferrari team (Formula 1) (The waitstaff at the hotel are very excited about formula 1) The milanese on the street or the tourists fron other parts of Italy  are wearing big YG jewelry and bags like YSL puffers and Bottega Daniel Lee (puffy cassette) and Fendi (The updated baguette)  The kids are bizarrely wearing short denim overalls?????? And converse Hi tops (no idea why) Or flowy high waisted jeans and tiny tops. The bags are getting bigger.

The Russian tourists seem very tall, slim, beautiful and are wearing small tops (think cut outs and ties and halters) and leather flowing pants even though its hot outside. I decided to take the VCA 6 motif (bc its GMOP, i figured it was like travel jewelry bc GMOP) and my tiny bulgari serpenti viper ring. My wrists feel very bare Lol. I only brought a dior men’s saddle and a mini Loewe crossbody, so i look like a tourist, but not necessarily American (until i open my mouth)!  Tonight we went to the inaugural symphony at Teatro a la Scala (Verdi orchestra) Then we went to dinner with a third floor view of the DUomo, and the Teatro Alla Scala orchestra was doing an outside performance. I wore the six motif and a dior palm skirt. People were dressed up with big BIG jewlery. I saw a lot of Alhambram but pave, not stones. I wish you all could have been with us hugs  

p.s. everyone seems to be eating a lot of gelato, risotto, pasta, carbs, bread, focaccia, but they are very thin?????? How, I do not know.

p.p.s. The Milan VCA is very well stocked. The VCA shortages in the US do not seem applicable here. There is a lot of VCA in Milan. In case anyone wants to visit and shop Here, there is a full case of BTF rings in diamonds; and pins, necklaces galore. And WG. 

thank you @HADASSA for your kind words below! The event was the opening of the Dior exhibit and cocktail in NYC the night before I left. I decided to just wear my moms ring and a baroque grey pearl and WG necklace that seemed most in keeping with diors dark fairy tale aesthetic. I decided the clothes should be the star Lol, so no diamonds or (other) branded jewelry. I posted some pics of the event in the dior RTW thread, but here is one with DH and my Dior SA who kindly arranged for our invitation. (I am not a VIP in terms of spend, but I have a great relationship and a lot of fun with my SA who I actually met as a walk in during covid).


----------



## HADASSA

880 said:


> Love these! Am so happy for you! You loook amazing!
> @BigAkoya, i read your post to DH bc we are taking the train from MIlan to Rome, and he said i already have the closest facsimile to the Elizabeth Taylor serpenti lol.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind wishes! @missie1, if your friends are in Milan and are at all interested in VCA, i highly recommend a visit to see their exhibit.
> 
> A lot of Milano women wear VCA pave Pave PAVE here In the central part of Milan where we are, the Milanese are mainly in four inch heels (even with cobblestones?????), small hermes exotics, like mini kelly, and VCA and flowy long dresses like Zimmerman? At breakfast, ive seen Milanese with 32 kelly retourne (i oddly have seen only one birkin, and that was a 35 orange).
> The pink flowery Zimmerman dresses (calling @Notorious Pink). The well heeled American tourists are wearing mainly chanel 19 or CFs in larger sizes and Hermes Oran’s. A lot of men wear suits and white H sneakers. We are staying in the same hotel as Brunello Cuchinelli and the Ferrari team (Formula 1).  The milanese on the street or the tourists fron other parts of Italy  are wearing YG and bags like YSL and Bottega Daniel Lee and Fendi. The kids are bizarrely wearing short denim overalls?????? And converse Hi tops (no idea why) Or flowy high waisted jeans and tiny tops
> 
> The Russian tourists seem very tall, slim, beautiful and are wearing small tops and leather flowing pants even though its hot outside. I decided to take the VCA 6 motif (bc its GMOP, i figured it was like travel jewelry bc GMOP) and my tiny bulgari serpenti viper ring. My wrists feel very bare Lol. I only brought a dior men’s saddle and a mini Loewe crossbody, so i look like a tourist, but not necessarily American (until i open my mouth)! Ciao! Tonight we went to the inaugural symphony at Teatro a la Scala (Verdi orchestra) Then we went to dinner with a third floor view of the DUomo, and the Teatro Alla Scala orchestra was doing an outside performance. I wore the six motif and a dior palm skirt. People were dressed up with big BIG jewlery. I saw a lot of Alhambra.  I wish you all could have been with us hugs


@880, I hope you got inspiration for the big soiree that you have to attend. Would love to see how you would style your mum's pieces with your Dior dress. I was just drooling when I saw those pics of her jewels


----------



## Happyish

880 said:


> Love these! Am so happy for you! You loook amazing!
> @BigAkoya, i read your post to DH bc we are taking the train from MIlan to Rome, and he said i already have the closest facsimile to the Elizabeth Taylor serpenti lol.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind wishes! @missie1, if your friends are in Milan and are at all interested in VCA, i highly recommend a visit to see their exhibit.
> 
> A lot of Milano women wear (quite a lot of ) VCA pave Pave PAVE here In the central part of Milan where we are, the Milanese are mainly in four inch heels (even with cobblestones?????), small hermes exotics, like mini kelly, and VCA and flowy long dresses like Zimmerman? (calling @Notorious Pink ) At breakfast, ive seen Milanese with bright colored 32 kelly retourne (i oddly have seen only one birkin, and that was a 35 orange on an American).
> 
> The well heeled American tourists are wearing mainly chanel 19 or CFs in larger sizes and Hermes Oran’s With skimpier dresses than the Italians. A lot of men walk around wearing suits and white H sneakers. @Allisonfaye , by complete accident, we happen to be staying in the same hotel as Brunello Cuchinelli (we saw him across the breakfast room) and also the Ferrari team (Formula 1) (The waitstaff at the hotel are very excited about formula 1) The milanese on the street or the tourists fron other parts of Italy  are wearing big YG jewelry and bags like YSL puffers and Bottega Daniel Lee (puffy cassette) and Fendi (The updated baguette)  The kids are bizarrely wearing short denim overalls?????? And converse Hi tops (no idea why) Or flowy high waisted jeans and tiny tops. The bags are getting bigger.
> 
> The Russian tourists seem very tall, slim, beautiful and are wearing small tops (think cut outs and ties and halters) and leather flowing pants even though its hot outside. I decided to take the VCA 6 motif (bc its GMOP, i figured it was like travel jewelry bc GMOP) and my tiny bulgari serpenti viper ring. My wrists feel very bare Lol. I only brought a dior men’s saddle and a mini Loewe crossbody, so i look like a tourist, but not necessarily American (until i open my mouth)!  Tonight we went to the inaugural symphony at Teatro a la Scala (Verdi orchestra) Then we went to dinner with a third floor view of the DUomo, and the Teatro Alla Scala orchestra was doing an outside performance. I wore the six motif and a dior palm skirt. People were dressed up with big BIG jewlery. I saw a lot of Alhambram but pave, not stones. I wish you all could have been with us hugs
> 
> p.s. everyone seems to be eating a lot of gelato, risotto, pasta, carbs, bread, focaccia, but they are very thin?????? How, I do not know.
> 
> p.p.s. The Milan VCA is very well stocked. The VCA shortages in the US do not seem applicable here. There is a lot of VCA in Milan. In case anyone wants to visit and shop Here, there is a full case of BTF rings in diamonds; and pins, necklaces galore. And WG.
> 
> thank you @HADASSA for your kind words below! The event was the opening of the Dior exhibit and cocktail in NYC the night before I left. I decided to just wear my moms ring and a baroque grey pearl and WG necklace that seemed most in keeping with diors dark fairy tale aesthetic. I decided the clothes should be the star Lol, so no diamonds or (other) branded jewelry. I posted some pics of the event in the dior RTW thread, but here is one with DH and my Dior SA who kindly arranged for our invitation. (I am not a VIP in terms of spend, but I have a great relationship and a lot of fun with my SA who I actually met as a walk in during covid).
> View attachment 5192089


Wonderful, wonderful style post. The reportage and insight is very much appreciated. Thank you for taking the time and enjoy your trip!


----------



## lolakitten

@880 thank you for painting such a detailed picture, living vicariously through you!  Safe travels!!!


----------



## TankerToad

so_sofya1985 said:


> Thank you! I feel that if I only wear them on special occasions - well I won’t wear them much! I was honestly surprised how easy they are to wear!!!!


They are so wonderful on you - yes they go with everything - congrats!!
Myself , I’m a huge fan on the 3 motif.
You truly rock them !!!


----------



## TankerToad

880 said:


> Love these! Am so happy for you! You loook amazing!
> @BigAkoya, i read your post to DH bc we are taking the train from MIlan to Rome, and he said i already have the closest facsimile to the Elizabeth Taylor serpenti lol.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind wishes! @missie1, if your friends are in Milan and are at all interested in VCA, i highly recommend a visit to see their exhibit.
> 
> A lot of Milano women wear (quite a lot of ) VCA pave Pave PAVE here In the central part of Milan where we are, the Milanese are mainly in four inch heels (even with cobblestones?????), small hermes exotics, like mini kelly, and VCA and flowy long dresses like Zimmerman? (calling @Notorious Pink ) At breakfast, ive seen Milanese with bright colored 32 kelly retourne (i oddly have seen only one birkin, and that was a 35 orange on an American).
> 
> The well heeled American tourists are wearing mainly chanel 19 or CFs in larger sizes and Hermes Oran’s With skimpier dresses than the Italians. A lot of men walk around wearing suits and white H sneakers. @Allisonfaye , by complete accident, we happen to be staying in the same hotel as Brunello Cuchinelli (we saw him across the breakfast room) and also the Ferrari team (Formula 1) (The waitstaff at the hotel are very excited about formula 1) The milanese on the street or the tourists fron other parts of Italy  are wearing big YG jewelry and bags like YSL puffers and Bottega Daniel Lee (puffy cassette) and Fendi (The updated baguette)  The kids are bizarrely wearing short denim overalls?????? And converse Hi tops (no idea why) Or flowy high waisted jeans and tiny tops. The bags are getting bigger.
> 
> The Russian tourists seem very tall, slim, beautiful and are wearing small tops (think cut outs and ties and halters) and leather flowing pants even though its hot outside. I decided to take the VCA 6 motif (bc its GMOP, i figured it was like travel jewelry bc GMOP) and my tiny bulgari serpenti viper ring. My wrists feel very bare Lol. I only brought a dior men’s saddle and a mini Loewe crossbody, so i look like a tourist, but not necessarily American (until i open my mouth)!  Tonight we went to the inaugural symphony at Teatro a la Scala (Verdi orchestra) Then we went to dinner with a third floor view of the DUomo, and the Teatro Alla Scala orchestra was doing an outside performance. I wore the six motif and a dior palm skirt. People were dressed up with big BIG jewlery. I saw a lot of Alhambram but pave, not stones. I wish you all could have been with us hugs
> 
> p.s. everyone seems to be eating a lot of gelato, risotto, pasta, carbs, bread, focaccia, but they are very thin?????? How, I do not know.
> 
> p.p.s. The Milan VCA is very well stocked. The VCA shortages in the US do not seem applicable here. There is a lot of VCA in Milan. In case anyone wants to visit and shop Here, there is a full case of BTF rings in diamonds; and pins, necklaces galore. And WG.
> 
> thank you @HADASSA for your kind words below! The event was the opening of the Dior exhibit and cocktail in NYC the night before I left. I decided to just wear my moms ring and a baroque grey pearl and WG necklace that seemed most in keeping with diors dark fairy tale aesthetic. I decided the clothes should be the star Lol, so no diamonds or (other) branded jewelry. I posted some pics of the event in the dior RTW thread, but here is one with DH and my Dior SA who kindly arranged for our invitation. (I am not a VIP in terms of spend, but I have a great relationship and a lot of fun with my SA who I actually met as a walk in during covid).
> View attachment 5192089


This post is everything ! Thank you❤️


----------



## Lien

so_sofya1985 said:


> The day has come.... well these beauties were paid off a month ago but it is the first day I am wearing my new earrings! I chose
> To wear it dressed down and realised that they are pretty dang easy to wear with just about anything! Love
> View attachment 5191887
> View attachment 5191888



These earrings are AMAAAAZING!!  and you are soooo pretty!


----------



## so_sofya1985

TankerToad said:


> They are so wonderful on you - yes they go with everything - congrats!!
> Myself , I’m a huge fan on the 3 motif.
> You truly rock them !!!


Thank you! I feel that though my collection is rather small (Phoenix would laugh at me calling my pieces a collection haha) it’s so versatile to wear with just about anything! Thanks to everyone on this chat for enabling


----------



## so_sofya1985

Lien said:


> These earrings are AMAAAAZING!!  and you are soooo pretty!


Phoenix honestly it’s been your enabling and VCA education that helped me get those! So I and my wallet thank you for that!


----------



## Lien

so_sofya1985 said:


> Phoenix honestly it’s been your enabling and VCA education that helped me get those! So I and my wallet thank you for that!



Love!!


----------



## Lien

so_sofya1985 said:


> Thank you! I feel that though my collection is rather small (Phoenix would laugh at me calling my pieces a collection haha) it’s so versatile to wear with just about anything! Thanks to everyone on this chat for enabling



NO WAY!! You do have an amazing collection!

We're almost twins on magic pave pendant and def twins on the Lotus ring.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Lien said:


> NO WAY!! You do have an amazing collection!
> 
> We're almost twins on magic pave pendant and def twins on the Lotus ring.


Thank you beautiful lady! I am seriously considering the magic single earrings next but in my mind it’s like VCA VCA Cartier pave love VCA VCA! I did sell those juste un clous in the end so I need a replacement bracelet.... but timeless... maybe perlee? What say you?


----------



## so_sofya1985

Bad boys up close


----------



## Lien

so_sofya1985 said:


> Thank you beautiful lady! I am seriously considering the magic single earrings next but in my mind it’s like VCA VCA Cartier pave love VCA VCA! I did sell those juste un clous in the end so I need a replacement bracelet.... but timeless... maybe perlee? What say you?



You sold your JUC's?  I only vaguely remember this.  Are they pave?

I'm like you, struggling to decide what to get next.  I've been lusting after an all pave JUC in WG.  And, I've wanted a RG pave Love for yeeaaars and the price keeps going up on me - going from SGD52k when I first laid eyes on it to SGD63k now!! 

I love my ceramic pave WG Love, so my vote is that, or the all diamond one in WG.  Which pave Love do you have in mind?

The 1-row diamond Perlee bracelet is another on my wishlist.  I may end up getting this one first, as it's the "cheapest" (insert rolling eyes here) of all the bracelets on my wishlist.  Have you tried that one on?  It's super super blingy.  Quite a few members on here have it, so that just fuels my passion and lust for it!!  If you haven't tried it on, then I would.

But I think a pave Love is more iconic, if that's what you're after.  Or for something super feminine, a Perlee Clover in WG.

Not being of any help, am I?


----------



## so_sofya1985

Lien said:


> You sold your JUC's?  I only vaguely remember this.  Are they pave?
> 
> I'm like you, struggling to decide what to get next.  I've been lusting after an all pave JUC in WG.  And, I've wanted a RG pave Love for yeeaaars and the price keeps going up on me - going from SGD52k when I first laid eyes on it to SGD63k now!!
> 
> I love my ceramic pave WG Love, so my vote is that, or the all diamond one in WG.  Which pave Love do you have in mind?
> 
> The 1-row diamond Perlee bracelet is another on my wishlist.  I may end up getting this one first, as it's the "cheapest" (insert rolling eyes here) of all the bracelets on my wishlist.  Have you tried that one on?  It's super super blingy.  Quite a few members on here have it, so that just fuels my passion and lust for it!!  If you haven't tried it on, then I would.
> 
> But I think a pave Love is more iconic, if that's what you're after.  Or for something super feminine, a Perlee Clover in WG.
> 
> Not being of any help, am I?


I only had 2 clous in wg and yg, no pave at all. So what’s the difference? I thought your one was all pave? Where’s ceramic in there?
I have tried the perlee one row and three rows in pave and loved them! In general, I do not like the look of stacking gold bracelets,
So I need to be super precise what I get as it will be on its own haha!
I do like perlee clover one (not the new ones) and it’s a choice actually!

speaking of high prices, out of curiosity I was comparing a pair of dangly panther earrings from vs 3
Motif magic (they are same price) and for the same amount of money you get almost twice the weight of diamonds in VCA vs Cartier! I was really surprised! I never thought that Cartier would be more expensive than VCA but if you meticulously compare it, it is really so.

the price of the love pave is eye watering

to add: the all pave clou price is ridiculous. I mean; having had the two gold ones I wouldn’t go for the pave one... for that price I’d find something special (only my opinion)


----------



## so_sofya1985

Lien said:


> You sold your JUC's?  I only vaguely remember this.  Are they pave?
> 
> I'm like you, struggling to decide what to get next.  I've been lusting after an all pave JUC in WG.  And, I've wanted a RG pave Love for yeeaaars and the price keeps going up on me - going from SGD52k when I first laid eyes on it to SGD63k now!!
> 
> I love my ceramic pave WG Love, so my vote is that, or the all diamond one in WG.  Which pave Love do you have in mind?
> 
> The 1-row diamond Perlee bracelet is another on my wishlist.  I may end up getting this one first, as it's the "cheapest" (insert rolling eyes here) of all the bracelets on my wishlist.  Have you tried that one on?  It's super super blingy.  Quite a few members on here have it, so that just fuels my passion and lust for it!!  If you haven't tried it on, then I would.
> 
> But I think a pave Love is more iconic, if that's what you're after.  Or for something super feminine, a Perlee Clover in WG.
> 
> Not being of any help, am I?


I just googled your ceramic one and it’s a BEAUT!!!!


----------



## Lien

so_sofya1985 said:


> I only had 2 clous in wg and yg, no pave at all. So what’s the difference? I thought your one was all pave? Where’s ceramic in there?
> I have tried the perlee one row and three rows in pave and loved them! In general, I do not like the look of stacking gold bracelets,
> So I need to be super precise what I get as it will be on its own haha!
> I do like perlee clover one (not the new ones) and it’s a choice actually!
> 
> speaking of high prices, out of curiosity I was comparing a pair of dangly panther earrings from vs 3
> Motif magic (they are same price) and for the same amount of money you get almost twice the weight of diamonds in VCA vs Cartier! I was really surprised! I never thought that Cartier would be more expensive than VCA but if you meticulously compare it, it is really so.
> 
> the price of the love pave is eye watering
> 
> to add: the all pave clou price is ridiculous. I mean; having had the two gold ones I wouldn’t go for the pave one... for that price I’d find something special (only my opinion)



Yes, Cartier prices are absolutely ridiculous!!  The Loves have gone up soooo much last few years!  

Why wouldn't you want a JUC pave?  Why did you sell your 2?  Do you not like how they look or is something wrong with the mechanism?  I know the regular non-pave Loves are a real PITA to put on and take off.

I love love love the 3-row diamond Perlee.  If you only want one to wear on its own and not for stacking, that'd be the one I'd get.  Either that or the all pave WG Love.  (I know, I am enabling you here, haha).


----------



## eternallove4bag

so_sofya1985 said:


> The day has come.... well these beauties were paid off a month ago but it is the first day I am wearing my new earrings! I chose
> To wear it dressed down and realised that they are pretty dang easy to wear with just about anything! Love
> View attachment 5191887
> View attachment 5191888


Total fabulosity!


----------



## TankerToad

so_sofya1985 said:


> Bad boys up close
> View attachment 5192548


Can’t get enough of these
The thing about white diamonds is that they go with everything - which in jewelry math makes the cost per wear over time go down 
You look amazing


----------



## smallfry

hers4eva said:


> Does anyone know the name of the Vintage Alhambra pendants chains name?
> Just want to know if I decide on buying an extender for it.  Would like the VCA chain and my extender to match.
> 
> thank you



I also bought the 1.3mm cable chain extension from yok dee and was pleased with how well it matched.  I ended up having my pendant permanently extended by VCA.   

This is a good thread to read:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/vintage-alhambra-extender.1040670/page-3#post-34619742


----------



## hers4eva

smallfry said:


> I also bought the 1.3mm cable chain extension from yok dee and was pleased with how well it matched.  I ended up having my pendant permanently extended by VCA.
> 
> This is a good thread to read:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/vintage-alhambra-extender.1040670/page-3#post-34619742




_Thank you that link is such a great help _ 
I so appreciate you sending this


----------



## so_sofya1985

TankerToad said:


> Can’t get enough of these
> The thing about white diamonds is that they go with everything - which in jewelry math makes the cost per wear over time go down
> You look amazing


This is so accurate! Now I just have to make sure I wear it often to justify the value per price


----------



## so_sofya1985

Lien said:


> Yes, Cartier prices are absolutely ridiculous!!  The Loves have gone up soooo much last few years!
> 
> Why wouldn't you want a JUC pave?  Why did you sell your 2?  Do you not like how they look or is something wrong with the mechanism?  I know the regular non-pave Loves are a real PITA to put on and take off.
> 
> I love love love the 3-row diamond Perlee.  If you only want one to wear on its own and not for stacking, that'd be the one I'd get.  Either that or the all pave WG Love.  (I know, I am enabling you here, haha).


I felt the end of the nail constantly digging into my wrist, not because it was the wrong size, but it was rather the design issue. I constantly had to pull it up so it didn’t bother the wrist bone. Then I got tired of that.
You are saying that the regular are difficult to take off and on, are the full diamonds clasp different???
I will be going back to VCA soon so will try them on.... tbc....


----------



## Lien

so_sofya1985 said:


> I felt the end of the nail constantly digging into my wrist, not because it was the wrong size, but it was rather the design issue. I constantly had to pull it up so it didn’t bother the wrist bone. Then I got tired of that.
> You are saying that the regular are difficult to take off and on, are the full diamonds clasp different???
> I will be going back to VCA soon so will try them on.... tbc....



OMG.  I am so glad you've told me this.  So not buying the JUC anymore!  Phew!

Yes, the pave Love's opening/closing mechanism is completely different to that of the non-pave.  For a start, there is no screwdriver.  The bracelet opens up into_ almost_ 2 halves which are held together by *one fixed* hinge.  So the 2 halves don't come apart.  Instead, it's a clasp not unlike that of a typical tennis bracelet.  After you put the 2 halves together, there's another I-dunno-what-you-call-it thingy that completes the closing.  Sooo much easier to put on and take off, which is a huge plus point for me.

Enjoy your VCA (and Cartier?) trips! Take loads of pics!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Lien said:


> OMG.  I am so glad you've told me this.  So not buying the JUC anymore!  Phew!
> 
> Yes, the pave Love's opening/closing mechanism is completely different to that of the non-pave.  For a start, there is no screwdriver.  The bracelet opens up into_ almost_ 2 halves which are held together by *one fixed* hinge.  So the 2 halves don't come apart.  Instead, it's a clasp not unlike that of a typical tennis bracelet.  After you put the 2 halves together, there's another I-dunno-what-you-call-it thingy that completes the closing.  Sooo much easier to put on and take off, which is a huge plus point for me.
> 
> Enjoy your VCA (and Cartier?) trips?  Take loads of pics!


Good to know this! And will do!!! I just need to wax my arms quickly so y’all don’t think it’s a monkey modelling the jewels


----------



## so_sofya1985

Lien said:


> OMG.  I am so glad you've told me this.  So not buying the JUC anymore!  Phew!
> 
> Yes, the pave Love's opening/closing mechanism is completely different to that of the non-pave.  For a start, there is no screwdriver.  The bracelet opens up into_ almost_ 2 halves which are held together by *one fixed* hinge.  So the 2 halves don't come apart.  Instead, it's a clasp not unlike that of a typical tennis bracelet.  After you put the 2 halves together, there's another I-dunno-what-you-call-it thingy that completes the closing.  Sooo much easier to put on and take off, which is a huge plus point for me.
> 
> Enjoy your VCA (and Cartier?) trips! Take loads of pics!


Also can I just say I think you are way too feminine for the JUC even pave...


----------



## Lien

so_sofya1985 said:


> Also can I just say I think you are way too feminine for the JUC even pave...



Awww.  Thank you.


----------



## 880

it just occurred to me that perhaps the reason why I’ve seen so many women (tourists and locals) in Milan wearing lots of pave VCA and exotic H etc etc. is the same reason as at home in NY. Everyone has been cooped up for a year bc of covid or SIP, so now that people can carefully go out (still with masks and such), they want to wear their nicest things including blingy jewelry. DH says it’s because of formula 1, but even afterwards people seemed to dress up. It’s fun  to see everyone so nicely put together in public. 

@so_sofya1985, I hope you will post many more action shots of your newest VCA! Do you still wear your de Grisognio (apologies, my spelling has gotten worse since covid). also, it’s so helpful re your observation about thr JUC, thank you for that!

I find many of @BigAkoya ‘s posts are very useful and informative (Not just on VCA, but on aesthetics and fit of other brands and on colored gemstones). I think the one she wrote on VCA earring fit is #19,121 here (scroll down to mid page) 





						VCA ~ Van Cleef Arpels Discussion thread!
					

I know what you mean by onyx being "angry". I have had my 5 motif onyx YG bracelet for 4 years now . I like atleast 2 pieces in the same stone to form a set and I have been trying to find something to go with the bracelet for a long time. I have tried vintage and magic earrings onyx, 10 motif...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## so_sofya1985

880 said:


> it just occurred to me that perhaps the reason why I’ve seen so many women (tourists and locals) in Milan wearing lots of pave VCA and exotic H etc etc. is the same reason as at home in NY. Everyone has been cooped up for a year bc of covid or SIP, so now that people can carefully go out (still with masks and such), they want to wear their nicest things including blingy jewelry. DH says it’s because of formula 1, but even afterwards people seemed to dress up. It’s fun  to see everyone so nicely put together in public.
> 
> @so_sofya1985, I hope you will post many more action shots of your newest VCA! Do you still wear your de Grisognio (apologies, my spelling has gotten worse since covid). also, it’s so helpful re your observation about thr JUC, thank you for that!


I absolutely will, I just hope it’s not too annoying posting pics of the same item over and over !!! Haha!

With regards to de Grisogono, I have sold the drop earrings (never wore them) and the brown diamonds ring but I kept my set of black and white diamond earrings and the ring as it’s a special set for me and also a gift from my mom which reminds me I need to wear it more often as i do love it!

as for the JUC - you know I realised I was holding on to it because it’s “cool” and it’s “Cartier” but truth be told, I did find them uncomfortable and when it Has got no pave it just looks lonely on the wrist (even two of them) - and I don’t wear stacks....


----------



## so_sofya1985

And another one


----------



## lynne_ross

so_sofya1985 said:


> And another one


Never tire of pics! Keep em coming.


----------



## so_sofya1985

The whole look


----------



## glamourbag

so_sofya1985 said:


> The whole look
> View attachment 5193447


You are FIRE! Love!


----------



## so_sofya1985

glamourbag said:


> You are FIRE! Love!


----------



## 911snowball

agree, I would never tire of looking at pics of those earrings sofya!! SO GORGEOUS congrats on getting them!


----------



## so_sofya1985

911snowball said:


> agree, I would never tire of looking at pics of those earrings sofya!! SO GORGEOUS congrats on getting them!


Thank you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

so_sofya1985 said:


> The day has come.... well these beauties were paid off a month ago but it is the first day I am wearing my new earrings! I chose
> To wear it dressed down and realised that they are pretty dang easy to wear with just about anything! Love
> View attachment 5191887
> View attachment 5191888


OMGGGG these are soooooo fabulous on you!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

880 said:


> A lot of Milano women wear (quite a lot of ) VCA pave Pave PAVE here In the central part of Milan where we are, the Milanese are mainly in four inch heels (even with cobblestones?????), small hermes exotics, like mini kelly, and VCA and flowy long dresses like Zimmerman? (calling @Notorious Pink ) At breakfast, ive seen Milanese with bright colored 32 kelly retourne (i oddly have seen only one birkin, and that was a 35 orange on an American).



lol they sound like my people!!!

have a fabulous trip!

I totally called it in the spring - larger bags are coming back….


----------



## so_sofya1985

Notorious Pink said:


> OMGGGG these are soooooo fabulous on you!!!


Thank you!!!! Honestly I feel butterflies when I wear them.... sorry hubby move over


----------



## so_sofya1985

I am sorry ladies, but how come no one has mentioned the new carnelian twenty with guilloche???? Anyone has it yet???


----------



## HADASSA

so_sofya1985 said:


> I am sorry ladies, but how come no one has mentioned the new carnelian twenty with guilloche???? Anyone has it yet???


A whole thread devoted to the launch here...





__





						New Launch RG Guilloche & Carnelian
					

I don't know if it has been discussed here already but I heard there will be a new launch soon which will feature: rose gold guilloche alternating with carnelian motifs.  Items in this collection: - 20 motif necklace - 5 motif bracelet - dangling earrings: top motif guilloche, bottom motif...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## eternallove4bag

so_sofya1985 said:


> Also can I just say I think you are way too feminine for the JUC even pave...





Lien said:


> Awww.  Thank you.


@Lien @so_sofya1985 I am closely following your convo ladies. I have been on the fence with regards to the JUC for more than 4 years now. Everytime I am ready to get it, well… I don’t … something stops me!


----------



## eternallove4bag

so_sofya1985 said:


> The whole look
> View attachment 5193447


Gosh I wish I looked even half that good and put together when my kids were younger. I was a hot mess and not in a good way


----------



## hlg22

Hi all, I’m a new poster but have lurked here for a while and found this board super helpful as I’ve discovered VCA and started thinking about building a collection.  I just got back from a few weeks in France where I did quite a bit of shopping in Paris, including acquiring a few new VCA pieces  and am hoping this helps others who might be planning a similar trip.  For background -I’m in the DC metro area, so my local VCA is a tiny NM location which I’ve not been impressed with at all…the SA’s have not been particularly helpful or knowledgeable, there’s almost zero stock, and putting your name on a wait list seems to do nothing - I know inventory is low but I put my name down for a MOP sweet Alhambra bracelet in April (after fending off a hard sell from the SA to just buy the rose gold/carnelian one they had in stock, which I was not interested in), was told at the time it would be a “few weeks,” and still have not been contacted about it…I ended up just buying the bracelet from VCA online a few weeks later.

I’d been planning to visit a VCA in Paris to hopefully try on a few pieces I was interested in that they hadn’t had in DC, and by chance my friend and I ended up at the VCA in Samaritaine on our first day in Paris.  That boutique was a totally different experience from my local boutique - our SA was wonderful and super helpful, despite the fact that we were jet lagged and basically right off the plane.  She spent a lot of time chatting and showing us not only the Perlee Perles d’Or bracelet I was interested in, but also the Perlee rings.  I ultimately decided to buy one of the small Perles d’Or rings along with the bracelet, and my friend, who was not familiar with VCA/not planning to buy anything decided on two of the medium rings to stack (I am a terrible influence ).

The ring in my size needed to be couriered over from another boutique so we wandered around Samaritaine for about an hour (the renovation is stunning!) before returning to VCA - at that point, we enjoyed some champagne while our SA brought everything out (god, shopping in Paris is so civilized!).  In addition, she’d also pulled the gold Perlee Clover bracelet in my size for me to just try on, based on an off handed comment I’d made when we were chatting and I’d mentioned that I preferred it to the new sweet version.  I thought that was nice (and I was soooo tempted - that bracelet was just as gorgeous in person as I thought it would be and has officially gone on the wish list).

All in all, it was a lovely experience, especially since Samaritaine was running a promotion - our SA explained to us that if you signed up for the store’s loyalty program, in addition to the standard 12% VAT refund, purchases would earn an additional 4% of the purchase price back in points that could be redeemed immediately for other Samaritaine purchases.  The only catch was that purchases at the luxury boutiques (VCA, Cartier, LV, Chanel, I think there was one more) would earn points, but points could not be used at them.  She also mentioned something about purchases over €15k receiving a 15% VAT refund instead of the standard 12%, but since we weren’t spending over that threshold I didn’t get the specifics.  Price, factoring in the VAT refund and points rebate turned out to be about 12% cheaper than the same purchases at my local boutique (with sales tax) would have been - the difference would have been less, but although we tried to declare our purchases at customs on arrival back home, apparently the U.S. government does not want our extra tax dollars, lol.  I used the Samaritaine points rebate toward a Loewe mini puzzle bag (and that purchase earned additional points - it’s a vicious cycle!).  I’m not entirely sure how long the 4% thing is going to last - it may be a special promo tied to the store’s reopening as it is not in the loyalty program’s sign up materials (which reflect earnings at a much lower rate), and I couldn’t find anything about it online,  it if you’re planning a shopping trip to Paris soon it’s definitely worth checking on.


----------



## 880

Notorious Pink said:


> lol they sound like my people!!!
> 
> have a fabulous trip!
> 
> I totally called it in the spring - larger bags are coming back….


Thanks! In Rome, no VCA in the wild sightings yet  steps outside hotel de russie, piazza del populo was relatively empty and deserted tonight, but during prime lunch and shopping hours, I saw ladies wearing some Pascuale Bruni (I’ve never seen anyone wear it IRL except for TPF and would not have recognized it except for your pics lol) and some vherniere (the latter of which I’ve never seen except in a magazine ad. So interesting, how peoples jewelry choices vary in different city centers. I don’t think I would know of either brand except for the collective knowledge of the members here. And some pomellato. Some ladies were wearing H Kelly’s open or with all the weight on the turnlock, sangliers dangling and loose, all of which made me wince. And, I saw  few large white and white ans black chanel 19s. and, three ladies dressed in cotton eyelet. . . I had no idea that is back in style. At dinner, I saw a fake book tote.


----------



## eternallove4bag

hlg22 said:


> Hi all, I’m a new poster but have lurked here for a while and found this board super helpful as I’ve discovered VCA and started thinking about building a collection.  I just got back from a few weeks in France where I did quite a bit of shopping in Paris, including acquiring a few new VCA pieces  and am hoping this helps others who might be planning a similar trip.  For background -I’m in the DC metro area, so my local VCA is a tiny NM location which I’ve not been impressed with at all…the SA’s have not been particularly helpful or knowledgeable, there’s almost zero stock, and putting your name on a wait list seems to do nothing - I know inventory is low but I put my name down for a MOP sweet Alhambra bracelet in April (after fending off a hard sell from the SA to just buy the rose gold/carnelian one they had in stock, which I was not interested in), was told at the time it would be a “few weeks,” and still have not been contacted about it…I ended up just buying the bracelet from VCA online a few weeks later.
> 
> I’d been planning to visit a VCA in Paris to hopefully try on a few pieces I was interested in that they hadn’t had in DC, and by chance my friend and I ended up at the VCA in Samaritaine on our first day in Paris.  That boutique was a totally different experience from my local boutique - our SA was wonderful and super helpful, despite the fact that we were jet lagged and basically right off the plane.  She spent a lot of time chatting and showing us not only the Perlee Perles d’Or bracelet I was interested in, but also the Perlee rings.  I ultimately decided to buy one of the small Perles d’Or rings along with the bracelet, and my friend, who was not familiar with VCA/not planning to buy anything decided on two of the medium rings to stack (I am a terrible influence ).
> 
> The ring in my size needed to be couriered over from another boutique so we wandered around Samaritaine for about an hour (the renovation is stunning!) before returning to VCA - at that point, we enjoyed some champagne while our SA brought everything out (god, shopping in Paris is so civilized!).  In addition, she’d also pulled the gold Perlee Clover bracelet in my size for me to just try on, based on an off handed comment I’d made when we were chatting and I’d mentioned that I preferred it to the new sweet version.  I thought that was nice (and I was soooo tempted - that bracelet was just as gorgeous in person as I thought it would be and has officially gone on the wish list).
> 
> All in all, it was a lovely experience, especially since Samaritaine was running a promotion - our SA explained to us that if you signed up for the store’s loyalty program, in addition to the standard 12% VAT refund, purchases would earn an additional 4% of the purchase price back in points that could be redeemed immediately for other Samaritaine purchases.  The only catch was that purchases at the luxury boutiques (VCA, Cartier, LV, Chanel, I think there was one more) would earn points, but points could not be used at them.  She also mentioned something about purchases over €15k receiving a 15% VAT refund instead of the standard 12%, but since we weren’t spending over that threshold I didn’t get the specifics.  Price, factoring in the VAT refund and points rebate turned out to be about 12% cheaper than the same purchases at my local boutique (with sales tax) would have been - the difference would have been less, but although we tried to declare our purchases at customs on arrival back home, apparently the U.S. government does not want our extra tax dollars, lol.  I used the Samaritaine points rebate toward a Loewe mini puzzle bag (and that purchase earned additional points - it’s a vicious cycle!).  I’m not entirely sure how long the 4% thing is going to last - it may be a special promo tied to the store’s reopening as it is not in the loyalty program’s sign up materials (which reflect earnings at a much lower rate), and I couldn’t find anything about it online,  it if you’re planning a shopping trip to Paris soon it’s definitely worth checking on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5194080
> View attachment 5194081


Congrats on your gorgeous new pieces and thank you for sharing your experience. That perlee clover bracelet is seriously stunning in pics and in person so I am happy it went on your WL. Btw I love the perlee d’or bracelet so much! It’s so easy to pair  up with other bracelets. Enjoy your goodies in great health. I hope you find a great VCA SA here in US because honestly, the level of customer service you got in Paris, is what you should get here too.

Lol. Frequency marketing is indeed a vicious cycle. You get rewarded to buy more and then you use your reward points to buy even more and then get even more rewarded.. you see where it’s going… and round and round we go!!


----------



## BigAkoya

so_sofya1985 said:


> I absolutely will, I just hope it’s not too annoying posting pics of the same item over and over !!! Haha!
> 
> With regards to de Grisogono, I have sold the drop earrings (never wore them) and the brown diamonds ring but I kept my set of black and white diamond earrings and the ring as it’s a special set for me and also a gift from my mom which reminds me I need to wear it more often as i do love it!
> 
> as for the JUC - you know I realised I was holding on to it because it’s “cool” and it’s “Cartier” but truth be told, I did find them uncomfortable and when it Has got no pave it just looks lonely on the wrist (even two of them) - and I don’t wear stacks....


Keep posting your photos!  I love to see them!


----------



## BigAkoya

hlg22 said:


> Hi all, I’m a new poster but have lurked here for a while and found this board super helpful as I’ve discovered VCA and started thinking about building a collection.  I just got back from a few weeks in France where I did quite a bit of shopping in Paris, including acquiring a few new VCA pieces  and am hoping this helps others who might be planning a similar trip.  For background -I’m in the DC metro area, so my local VCA is a tiny NM location which I’ve not been impressed with at all…the SA’s have not been particularly helpful or knowledgeable, there’s almost zero stock, and putting your name on a wait list seems to do nothing - I know inventory is low but I put my name down for a MOP sweet Alhambra bracelet in April (after fending off a hard sell from the SA to just buy the rose gold/carnelian one they had in stock, which I was not interested in), was told at the time it would be a “few weeks,” and still have not been contacted about it…I ended up just buying the bracelet from VCA online a few weeks later.
> 
> I’d been planning to visit a VCA in Paris to hopefully try on a few pieces I was interested in that they hadn’t had in DC, and by chance my friend and I ended up at the VCA in Samaritaine on our first day in Paris.  That boutique was a totally different experience from my local boutique - our SA was wonderful and super helpful, despite the fact that we were jet lagged and basically right off the plane.  She spent a lot of time chatting and showing us not only the Perlee Perles d’Or bracelet I was interested in, but also the Perlee rings.  I ultimately decided to buy one of the small Perles d’Or rings along with the bracelet, and my friend, who was not familiar with VCA/not planning to buy anything decided on two of the medium rings to stack (I am a terrible influence ).
> 
> The ring in my size needed to be couriered over from another boutique so we wandered around Samaritaine for about an hour (the renovation is stunning!) before returning to VCA - at that point, we enjoyed some champagne while our SA brought everything out (god, shopping in Paris is so civilized!).  In addition, she’d also pulled the gold Perlee Clover bracelet in my size for me to just try on, based on an off handed comment I’d made when we were chatting and I’d mentioned that I preferred it to the new sweet version.  I thought that was nice (and I was soooo tempted - that bracelet was just as gorgeous in person as I thought it would be and has officially gone on the wish list).
> 
> All in all, it was a lovely experience, especially since Samaritaine was running a promotion - our SA explained to us that if you signed up for the store’s loyalty program, in addition to the standard 12% VAT refund, purchases would earn an additional 4% of the purchase price back in points that could be redeemed immediately for other Samaritaine purchases.  The only catch was that purchases at the luxury boutiques (VCA, Cartier, LV, Chanel, I think there was one more) would earn points, but points could not be used at them.  She also mentioned something about purchases over €15k receiving a 15% VAT refund instead of the standard 12%, but since we weren’t spending over that threshold I didn’t get the specifics.  Price, factoring in the VAT refund and points rebate turned out to be about 12% cheaper than the same purchases at my local boutique (with sales tax) would have been - the difference would have been less, but although we tried to declare our purchases at customs on arrival back home, apparently the U.S. government does not want our extra tax dollars, lol.  I used the Samaritaine points rebate toward a Loewe mini puzzle bag (and that purchase earned additional points - it’s a vicious cycle!).  I’m not entirely sure how long the 4% thing is going to last - it may be a special promo tied to the store’s reopening as it is not in the loyalty program’s sign up materials (which reflect earnings at a much lower rate), and I couldn’t find anything about it online,  it if you’re planning a shopping trip to Paris soon it’s definitely worth checking on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5194080
> View attachment 5194081


Congratulations on your VCA pieces; they look beautiful together.  
It sounds like you had a wonderful time in Paris... I love the city too, it's just so amazing, not just for shopping but for the atmosphere, food, the people watching.  Having purchased your VCA in Paris makes it all the more special when you look it.  

Congrats again!  I am sure of course, you have been surfing the VCA website thinking of your next piece.


----------



## lynne_ross

hlg22 said:


> Hi all, I’m a new poster but have lurked here for a while and found this board super helpful as I’ve discovered VCA and started thinking about building a collection.  I just got back from a few weeks in France where I did quite a bit of shopping in Paris, including acquiring a few new VCA pieces  and am hoping this helps others who might be planning a similar trip.  For background -I’m in the DC metro area, so my local VCA is a tiny NM location which I’ve not been impressed with at all…the SA’s have not been particularly helpful or knowledgeable, there’s almost zero stock, and putting your name on a wait list seems to do nothing - I know inventory is low but I put my name down for a MOP sweet Alhambra bracelet in April (after fending off a hard sell from the SA to just buy the rose gold/carnelian one they had in stock, which I was not interested in), was told at the time it would be a “few weeks,” and still have not been contacted about it…I ended up just buying the bracelet from VCA online a few weeks later.
> 
> I’d been planning to visit a VCA in Paris to hopefully try on a few pieces I was interested in that they hadn’t had in DC, and by chance my friend and I ended up at the VCA in Samaritaine on our first day in Paris.  That boutique was a totally different experience from my local boutique - our SA was wonderful and super helpful, despite the fact that we were jet lagged and basically right off the plane.  She spent a lot of time chatting and showing us not only the Perlee Perles d’Or bracelet I was interested in, but also the Perlee rings.  I ultimately decided to buy one of the small Perles d’Or rings along with the bracelet, and my friend, who was not familiar with VCA/not planning to buy anything decided on two of the medium rings to stack (I am a terrible influence ).
> 
> The ring in my size needed to be couriered over from another boutique so we wandered around Samaritaine for about an hour (the renovation is stunning!) before returning to VCA - at that point, we enjoyed some champagne while our SA brought everything out (god, shopping in Paris is so civilized!).  In addition, she’d also pulled the gold Perlee Clover bracelet in my size for me to just try on, based on an off handed comment I’d made when we were chatting and I’d mentioned that I preferred it to the new sweet version.  I thought that was nice (and I was soooo tempted - that bracelet was just as gorgeous in person as I thought it would be and has officially gone on the wish list).
> 
> All in all, it was a lovely experience, especially since Samaritaine was running a promotion - our SA explained to us that if you signed up for the store’s loyalty program, in addition to the standard 12% VAT refund, purchases would earn an additional 4% of the purchase price back in points that could be redeemed immediately for other Samaritaine purchases.  The only catch was that purchases at the luxury boutiques (VCA, Cartier, LV, Chanel, I think there was one more) would earn points, but points could not be used at them.  She also mentioned something about purchases over €15k receiving a 15% VAT refund instead of the standard 12%, but since we weren’t spending over that threshold I didn’t get the specifics.  Price, factoring in the VAT refund and points rebate turned out to be about 12% cheaper than the same purchases at my local boutique (with sales tax) would have been - the difference would have been less, but although we tried to declare our purchases at customs on arrival back home, apparently the U.S. government does not want our extra tax dollars, lol.  I used the Samaritaine points rebate toward a Loewe mini puzzle bag (and that purchase earned additional points - it’s a vicious cycle!).  I’m not entirely sure how long the 4% thing is going to last - it may be a special promo tied to the store’s reopening as it is not in the loyalty program’s sign up materials (which reflect earnings at a much lower rate), and I couldn’t find anything about it online,  it if you’re planning a shopping trip to Paris soon it’s definitely worth checking on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5194080
> View attachment 5194081


Love saving money on pieces! Your ring and bracelet look beautiful with your other pieces. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## glamourbag

880 said:


> Thanks! In Rome, no VCA in the wild sightings yet  steps outside hotel de russie, piazza del populo was relatively empty and deserted tonight, but during prime lunch and shopping hours, I saw ladies wearing some Pascuale Bruni (I’ve never seen anyone wear it IRL except for TPF and would not have recognized it except for your pics lol) and some vherniere (the latter of which I’ve never seen except in a magazine ad. So interesting, how peoples jewelry choices vary in different city centers. I don’t think I would know of either brand except for the collective knowledge of the members here. And some pomellato. Some ladies were wearing H Kelly’s open or with all the weight on the turnlock, sangliers dangling and loose, all of which made me wince. And, I saw  few large white and white ans black chanel 19s. and, three ladies dressed in cotton eyelet. . . I had no idea that is back in style. At dinner, I saw a fake book tote.


Ah my favourite city: Rome. I am dying to return. The Milanese are known for their fashion. I have a friend who lives there and its like a daily fashion show with her (Im not joking either). Fashion seems in their blood; almost natural and we joke they likely even take out their trash in suits  ,and while Rome has a different fashion aesthetic to Milan , it has an energy I love unlike any other large city. Have a blast and love hearing updates.


----------



## so_sofya1985

eternallove4bag said:


> @Lien @so_sofya1985 I am closely following your convo ladies. I have been on the fence with regards to the JUC for more than 4 years now. Everytime I am ready to get it, well… I don’t … something stops me!


I have had this with the love bracelet,  but it has been maybe 10 years? I am talking about the non pave love bracelets - I think I have singled out the reasons stopping me from getting them - I hate the look of scratched gold and I know they evolve into this almost brushed gold look with time which really isn’t for me. The second reason is they don’t look right on their own (aka “lonely looking”) and I don’t like them stacked. Hence I am thinking the pave one like @Lien has might be the one for me.
In general, I believe that if we have to force the idea of getting something - it is most always not for us....


----------



## so_sofya1985

880 said:


> Thanks! In Rome, no VCA in the wild sightings yet  steps outside hotel de russie, piazza del populo was relatively empty and deserted tonight, but during prime lunch and shopping hours, I saw ladies wearing some Pascuale Bruni (I’ve never seen anyone wear it IRL except for TPF and would not have recognized it except for your pics lol) and some vherniere (the latter of which I’ve never seen except in a magazine ad. So interesting, how peoples jewelry choices vary in different city centers. I don’t think I would know of either brand except for the collective knowledge of the members here. And some pomellato. Some ladies were wearing H Kelly’s open or with all the weight on the turnlock, sangliers dangling and loose, all of which made me wince. And, I saw  few large white and white ans black chanel 19s. and, three ladies dressed in cotton eyelet. . . I had no idea that is back in style. At dinner, I saw a fake book tote.


I used to live in Rome! What a beautiful city, but I was young then and never even walked into the VCA store.... where it is located? Near the Spanish steps I presume?
Edit: sorry just re read your posts and you do mention you haven’t seen it yet.... I think Milan would be a better place to hunt for it... 
Check out the restaurant at Hotel dei gladiatori (if you haven’t yet) - it used to be an amazing food spot with killer view on the Colosseum.


----------



## so_sofya1985

ladies if I’m mumbling in my posts it is because it’s 2am here and I’m sleep deprived but babies take precedence...


----------



## so_sofya1985

eternallove4bag said:


> Gosh I wish I looked even half that good and put together when my kids were younger. I was a hot mess and not in a good way


Thank you! I am just back from Moscow so I still have this dressy vibe... give me a few weeks and I won’t bother as much lol


----------



## eternallove4bag

so_sofya1985 said:


> I have had this with the love bracelet,  but it has been maybe 10 years? I am talking about the non pave love bracelets - I think I have singled out the reasons stopping me from getting them - I hate the look of scratched gold and I know they evolve into this almost brushed gold look with time which really isn’t for me. The second reason is they don’t look right on their own (aka “lonely looking”) and I don’t like them stacked. Hence I am thinking the pave one like @Lien has might be the one for me.
> In general, I believe that if we have to force the idea of getting something - it is most always not for us....


I am with you. If we have to convince ourselves to like something then that’s not the one for us at all. It should be instantaneous crazy love for us to spend this kind of money we do on jewelry or bags.


----------



## Lien

eternallove4bag said:


> @Lien @so_sofya1985 I am closely following your convo ladies. I have been on the fence with regards to the JUC for more than 4 years now. Everytime I am ready to get it, well… I don’t … something stops me!



I've taken the JUC off my list now.  Kinda relieved actually, lol.

The Perlee 1-row diamond is still haunting me though...


----------



## Lien

so_sofya1985 said:


> I have had this with the love bracelet,  but it has been maybe 10 years? I am talking about the non pave love bracelets - I think I have singled out the reasons stopping me from getting them - I hate the look of scratched gold and I know they evolve into this almost brushed gold look with time which really isn’t for me. The second reason is they don’t look right on their own (aka “lonely looking”) and I don’t like them stacked. Hence I am thinking the pave one like @Lien has might be the one for me.
> In general, I believe that if we have to force the idea of getting something - it is most always not for us....



I too DETEST scratches on my jewellery, which is one of the reasons why I don't wear the non-pave Loves.  I *adore *the look however and also stare at them on other ladies' wrists.  I love all 3 gold colours, esp in the 4-diamond version (the all metal WG looks like steel too me, a tad too masculin).

OMG, you and I think sooo alike sometimes, it's freaky!  I find *for me*, a non-pave Love looks so "lonely" on its own.  I've actually used that word in the past.


----------



## Lien

@880 , I am soooo loving your posts about your trip to Italy.  Italy, esp Milan, has a very special place in my heart.

Italy + VCA/jewellery + Hermes + fashion + food/restaurants = IRRESISTIBLE!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Lien said:


> @880 , I am soooo loving your posts about your trip to Italy.  Italy, esp Milan, has a very special place in my heart.
> 
> Italy + VCA/jewellery + Hermes + fashion + food/restaurants = IRRESISTIBLE!!


Ladies.... you forgot men... men are irresistible too lol or is it just me....


----------



## so_sofya1985

Lien said:


> I too DETEST scratches on my jewellery, which is one of the reasons why I don't wear the non-pave Loves.  I *adore *the look however and also stare at them on other ladies' wrists.  I love all 3 gold colours, esp in the 4-diamond version (the all metal WG looks like steel too me, a tad too masculin).
> 
> OMG, you and I think sooo alike sometimes, it's freaky!  I find *for me*, a non-pave Love looks so "lonely" on its own.  I've actually used that word in the past.


Girl if I can’t do non pave love I KNOW KNOW you cannot.... I have seen your jewellery collection...


----------



## so_sofya1985

Lien said:


> I've taken the JUC off my list now.  Kinda relieved actually, lol.
> 
> The Perlee 1-row diamond is still haunting me though...


I mean I don’t know how that piece found its way to your mind at all...


----------



## Lien

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ladies.... you forgot men... men are irresistible too lol or is it just me....



I didn't want to state the OBVIOUS on a public forum.  Oopps, just did it!!


----------



## Lien

so_sofya1985 said:


> I mean I don’t know how that piece found its way to your mind at all...



The JUC?  haha, this is a funny story (well, I think it's funny).  I was in Milan a few years ago.  I tried it on at their Cartier and bamn, fell in love!!  Of course, this had nothing to do with the hot male SA who served me!

(Again, I can't believe I just said that on a public forum, hahaha).


----------



## so_sofya1985

Lien said:


> The JUC?  haha, this is a funny story (well, I think it's funny).  I was in Milan a few years ago.  I tried it on at their Cartier and bamn, fell in love!!  Of course, this had nothing to do with the hot male SA who served me!
> 
> (Again, I can't believe I just said that on a public forum, hahaha).


What’s wrong with saying it!!! I think back in the day when I lived there half of my dolce wardrobe was bought just cause mr. Brown eyes suggested so


----------



## 880

so_sofya1985 said:


> What’s wrong with saying it!!! I think back in the day when I lived there half of my dolce wardrobe was bought just cause mr. Brown eyes suggested so


@Lien, DH and I are already planning to go back to MIlan for shopping and to eat at Enrico Bartolini. For RTW, I’m almost 54, so prefer a woman who is younger than me but middle aged, young enough to want to feel svelte, but old enough to know the need for the illusion of svelte. I found a very nice Dior person in Rome who can coordinate with my home SA (a young guy, but he knows my taste). What i love about dior is not only could she pull up all my sizes from NYC, but DIor SAs are great with communication on different forms of technology. For jewelery, i prefer a nice older guy who has good taste, so the VCA guy in Milan. THe MIlan VCA perhaps even more than NYC. WNile i was at Dior, i saw two younger women shopping, maybe in their thirties, with VCA pave on. I have not seen any VCA stones at all. 

In Rome, Ive seen Hermes mini kelly bags worn wide open. . . . I have to imagine that they are almost empty bc how could one walk around like that. For Hermes purchasing, I’m convinced, you have to shop in your home store unless you need something relatively small like new Oran’s. 

When i am in Rome, I am reminded that my favorite hotel of all time, is de russie.


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> @Lien, DH and I are already planning to go back to MIlan for shopping and to eat at Enrico Bartolini. For RTW, I’m almost 54, so prefer a woman who is younger than me but middle aged, young enough to want to feel svelte, but old enough to know the need for the illusion of svelte. I found a very nice Dior person in Rome who can coordinate with my home SA (a young guy, but he knows my taste). What i love about dior is not only could she pull up all my sizes from NYC, but DIor SAs are great with communication on different forms of technology. For jewelery, i prefer a nice older guy who has good taste, so the VCA guy in Milan. THe MIlan VCA perhaps even more than NYC. WNile i was at Dior, i saw two younger women shopping, maybe in their thirties, with VCA pave on. I have not seen any VCA stones at all.
> 
> In Rome, Ive seen Hermes mini kelly bags worn wide open. . . . I have to imagine that they are almost empty bc how could one walk around like that. For Hermes purchasing, I’m convinced, you have to shop in your home store unless you need something relatively small like new Oran’s.
> 
> When i am in Rome, I am reminded that my favorite hotel of all time, is de russie.


Do you like Pucci?  Pucci is so Capri Italy summer!  If it were spring/summer now, I'd raid the Pucci boutique.  I like Pucci for spring/summer, and the flow of the clothes works well with long necklaces.   
I usually do a scoop neck top with their skinny bottoms/leggings.  Or, one of their printed tops with skinny white jeans.  It's my feeble attempt to channel the 70s sophisticated but "Groovy Summer in Capri" look.   

Maybe check them out, Pucci may not be your look though.  Note the Fall collection is out now, which I'm not usually a fan of their fall/winter collections, but you may find a piece or two.

And FYI for any Pucci lovers, there is a new edition of the Pucci book published this year.  Each copy has a unique cover with one of Pucci's prints.    Prints charming: a visual history of Pucci – in pictures | Fashion | The Guardian

And a link to purchase:   Pucci. The Updated Edition. TASCHEN Books


----------



## hers4eva

Does anyone from experience think VCA will get the Vintage Alhambra Hammered yellow gold Pendant in stock so you can get it delivered for Christmas?

thank you


----------



## BigAkoya

hers4eva said:


> Does anyone from experience think VCA will get the Vintage Alhambra Hammered yellow gold Pendant in stock so you can get it delivered for Christmas?
> 
> thank you


Hi!  I would think it's hard to predict these days and certainly with COVID.  However, a sure way to get the piece is to order it and pay for it up front.  You'll be in the queue vs. people who are on a wait list which wait list really guarantees you nothing as clients who ordered and paid for their pieces will keep jumping ahead of people on the waitlist.  

I had to order two pieces this year (different dates).  I paid for both pieces (not just wait list).  One piece arrived in about 4 weeks I recall, and the other arrived in 8 weeks. 

If you really want this piece, I would go for it and order it now.  You'll for sure get it eventually.  And... if it's not here yet for Christmas, well... you could get yourself a little Christmas bonus gift to tie you over!    

So excited for you!


----------



## hers4eva

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I would think it's hard to predict these days and certainly with COVID.  However, a sure way to get the piece is to order it and pay for it up front.  You'll be in the queue vs. people who are on a wait list which wait list really guarantees you nothing as clients who ordered and paid for their pieces will keep jumping ahead of people on the waitlist.
> 
> I had to order two pieces this year (different dates).  I paid for both pieces (not just wait list).  One piece arrived in about 4 weeks I recall, and the other arrived in 8 weeks.
> 
> If you really want this piece, I would go for it and order it now.  You'll for sure get it eventually.  And... if it's not here yet for Christmas, well... you could get yourself a little Christmas bonus gift to tie you over!
> 
> So excited for you!




You are so helpful, as well as sweet   

Thank you


----------



## sjunky13

I had a great visit at the flagship 57th boutique!
Ty to the lovelies that helped me here
@BigAkoya @eternallove4bag @Notorious Pink @glamourbag and many more! 
I got to try on a lot of stuff despite the shortage. The Sa and my husband both loved rose gold on me, so I will have to start a new rg collection!
But to complete my YG, I purchased the Guilloche 5 motif and the Guilloche Magic pendant. I have never seen anyone with the Magic pendant and I know it is not a fan fav, but it was love at first sight! It is very bold, yet still elegant ! 

I am waiting to secure the bracelet and the Magic is being altered, so I should have it soon! You can add the bracelet to the necklace and it looks very cool!
I need one more VCA bracelet and one more pair of earrings. Then I will start a rose gold collection.
Does anyone wear YG and RG together?


----------



## 880

Congrats @sjunky13 on your new purchases and great experience!
@hers4eva, ITA with @BigAkoya! Fingers crossed you can get it very soon!



BigAkoya said:


> Do you like Pucci?  Pucci is so Capri Italy summer!  If it were spring/summer now, I'd raid the Pucci boutique.  I like Pucci for spring/summer, and the flow of the clothes works well with long necklaces.
> I usually do a scoop neck top with their skinny bottoms/leggings.  Or, one of their printed tops with skinny white jeans.  It's my feeble attempt to channel the 70s sophisticated but "Groovy Summer in Capri" look.
> 
> Maybe check them out, Pucci may not be your look though.  Note the Fall collection is out now, which I'm not usually a fan of their fall/winter collections, but you may find a piece or two.
> 
> And FYI for any Pucci lovers, there is a new edition of the Pucci book published this year.  Each copy has a unique cover with one of Pucci's prints.    Prints charming: a visual history of Pucci – in pictures | Fashion | The Guardian
> 
> And a link to purchase:   Pucci. The Updated Edition. TASCHEN Books


Thank you so much for the recommendation! I think we’ve passed the Pucci boutique between the hotel and dior 
i wore my new dior dress with VCA six motif to the ballet (Notre Dame was the title of the ballet) in Rome tonight. Dior kindly sent flowers bc the dress i bought had to be taken back for a button reattachment. After reading about a TPF members horrible VCA customer service with a missing post, Dior‘s super sweet customer service really stood out, and it makes me want to shop at Dior (though the Rome SA understands and supports that my home store is NY). Dior corporate does make it easy as the Dior SA in Rome can look up my purchase history including my sizes from NY) The fact that Dior RTW customer service is far nicer and better than a VCA jewelry brand experience is scandalous given the cost of VCA.


----------



## BigAkoya

sjunky13 said:


> I had a great visit at the flagship 57th boutique!
> Ty to the lovelies that helped me here
> @BigAkoya @eternallove4bag @Notorious Pink @glamourbag and many more!
> I got to try on a lot of stuff despite the shortage. The Sa and my husband both loved rose gold on me, so I will have to start a new rg collection!
> But to complete my YG, I purchased the Guilloche 5 motif and the Guilloche Magic pendant. I have never seen anyone with the Magic pendant and I know it is not a fan fav, but it was love at first sight! It is very bold, yet still elegant !
> 
> I am waiting to secure the bracelet and the Magic is being altered, so I should have it soon! You can add the bracelet to the necklace and it looks very cool!
> I need one more VCA bracelet and one more pair of earrings. Then I will start a rose gold collection.
> Does anyone wear YG and RG together?


Wow… what a successful visit!!!  Can’t wait to see all your goodies!  Congratulations to you!


----------



## glamourbag

sjunky13 said:


> I had a great visit at the flagship 57th boutique!
> Ty to the lovelies that helped me here
> @BigAkoya @eternallove4bag @Notorious Pink @glamourbag and many more!
> I got to try on a lot of stuff despite the shortage. The Sa and my husband both loved rose gold on me, so I will have to start a new rg collection!
> But to complete my YG, I purchased the Guilloche 5 motif and the Guilloche Magic pendant. I have never seen anyone with the Magic pendant and I know it is not a fan fav, but it was love at first sight! It is very bold, yet still elegant !
> 
> I am waiting to secure the bracelet and the Magic is being altered, so I should have it soon! You can add the bracelet to the necklace and it looks very cool!
> I need one more VCA bracelet and one more pair of earrings. Then I will start a rose gold collection.
> Does anyone wear YG and RG together?


Oh Congratulations! I am so happy you found items to finish your YG collection and you picked some of the nicest! I LOVE the guilloche and have a couple pieces myself. I absolutely love the magic guilloche! It is a statement for sure but still elegant. As for RG and YG together: yes I do. I also do RG and WG. The only combo I dont like too much is YG and WG together (particularly when next to one another - its just my personal preference). I think YG and RG are similar enough that they can work together, especially if you end up with (as an example) YG earrings and a RG bracelet. It is wonderful that you discovered a new metal you like and now can begin a new collection.


----------



## sjunky13

glamourbag said:


> Oh Congratulations! I am so happy you found items to finish your YG collection and you picked some of the nicest! I LOVE the guilloche and have a couple pieces myself. I absolutely love the magic guilloche! It is a statement for sure but still elegant. As for RG and YG together: yes I do. I also do RG and WG. The only combo I dont like too much is YG and WG together (particularly when next to one another - its just my personal preference). I think YG and RG are similar enough that they can work together, especially if you end up with (as an example) YG earrings and a RG bracelet. It is wonderful that you discovered a new metal you like and now can begin a new collection.


Ty ladies!!

I was all set to get the Frivole clip! I was confirmed that was my choice. It is stunning and I love it! But the Magic stile my heart! We all concluded white gold looked so so bad on me. Like grey , dull and blah. So my pave will have to be in YG or RG!
Glamourbag, I am glad you like the Magic guilloche! I found it very freaking cool! I diod not like the price as I could have got a 10 motif for the same amount, but it looked interesting to me and can be layered with a 20 motif in the future!

Now I need the fab Sa to track down the bracelet. I hope it comes asap!


----------



## sjunky13

BigAkoya said:


> Wow… what a successful visit!!!  Can’t wait to see all your goodies!  Congratulations to you!


TY hun! I was thinking of you and the fabulous white metal ladies on here. You guys look so amazing and stunning in your WG! I tried some pieces and against my skin is was terrible! 
This is why I never wear my silver anymore.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Does anyone with 2 or 3 motif earrings get nervous wearing them while talking on the phone? It clinks against my phone & i get sooo nervous the stone will get ruined .
Am i just being silly?


----------



## so_sofya1985

880 said:


> Congrats @sjunky13 on your new purchases and great experience!
> @hers4eva, ITA with @BigAkoya! Fingers crossed you can get it very soon!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the recommendation! I think we’ve passed the Pucci boutique between the hotel and dior
> i wore my new dior dress with VCA six motif to the ballet (Notre Dame was the title of the ballet) in Rome tonight. Dior kindly sent flowers bc the dress i bought had to be taken back for a button reattachment. After reading about a TPF members horrible VCA customer service with a missing post, Dior‘s super sweet customer service really stood out, and it makes me want to shop at Dior (though the Rome SA understands and supports that my home store is NY). Dior corporate does make it easy as the Dior SA in Rome can look up my purchase history including my sizes from NY) The fact that Dior RTW customer service is far nicer and better than a VCA jewelry brand experience is scandalous given the cost of VCA.
> 
> View attachment 5195262
> View attachment 5195263
> View attachment 5195265


Omg I want that dress!!!!!!!


----------



## MyDogTink

sjunky13 said:


> I had a great visit at the flagship 57th boutique!
> Ty to the lovelies that helped me here
> @BigAkoya @eternallove4bag @Notorious Pink @glamourbag and many more!
> I got to try on a lot of stuff despite the shortage. The Sa and my husband both loved rose gold on me, so I will have to start a new rg collection!
> But to complete my YG, I purchased the Guilloche 5 motif and the Guilloche Magic pendant. I have never seen anyone with the Magic pendant and I know it is not a fan fav, but it was love at first sight! It is very bold, yet still elegant !
> 
> I am waiting to secure the bracelet and the Magic is being altered, so I should have it soon! You can add the bracelet to the necklace and it looks very cool!
> I need one more VCA bracelet and one more pair of earrings. Then I will start a rose gold collection.
> Does anyone wear YG and RG together?



Congratulations on your new pieces. I think your wishlist is well planned. I too am moving down the RG road. I have no problem wearing YG pave earrings with some specific RG pieces especially if they are spaced. And in this case, the earrings are more diamond bling and less metal. In addition, earrings and bracelet are spaced out. I don’t know if I’d wear a RG 10 motif with YG 5 motif bracelet. 

By any chance, did 57st have the 10 motif in RG? My SA (different boutique) wouldn’t let me prepay.


----------



## jaskg144

Does anyone here have anything from the Perlée couleurs collection? I have searched the forum but I can't find much at all and they don't seem to be very popular. I'm really interested in choosing one of these pieces and would love any feedback anyone has about them   TIA! I was looking at getting a Frivole piece, but I really like the Malachite in this design.


----------



## kmang011

I want to pull the trigger on my first VCA piece. I own Cartier and enjoy my pieces because I can wear it 24/7. I have a little one and I cannot wear jewelry that I take on and off every day. I’m way too exhausted to commit to this and I would probably just get lazy at the end of the day and shower with them on and ruin the stone. I want to be honest with myself so maybe one day, but today is not that day haha.

I’m interested in purchasing Alhambra sweets in either turquoise or carnelian. I understand why they need to be screw back, but cannot imagine having to put them on and take them off every day to shower. Is there a hack or trick to shower with these stones without ruining them?
This is probably why I haven’t been able to be 100% confident in my purchase and pull the trigger. I prefer the sweet size over the vintage and magic for every day wear. I don’t go out much these days since the pandemic started, and I rarely dress up so I’m looking for something that can be dressed up or down but overall looks subtle. I like the guilloche but wonder if it may be too much for every day wear in the vintage size even though an all gold piece better fits my needs. I’ve also considered the mini frivole.


----------



## kmang011

jasmynh1 said:


> Does anyone here have anything from the Perlée couleurs collection? I have searched the forum but I can't find much at all and they don't seem to be very popular. I'm really interested in choosing one of these pieces and would love any feedback anyone has about them   TIA! I was looking at getting a Frivole piece, but I really like the Malachite in this design.




I love this. Thanks for sharing. I’m in the market for earrings but may instead buy this ring because it’s easy to take on and off and better fits my needs.

Question to anyone who owns a ring in these stones: are you worried about ruining the stone if you get your hand wet while washing your hands? That’s my main concern with a delicate stone like malachite in a ring although it’s so beautiful. I adore malachite and turquoise. 
I have an infant so I wash my hands at least twenty times a day.


----------



## jaskg144

kmang011 said:


> I love this. Thanks for sharing. I’m in the market for earrings but may instead buy this ring because it’s easy to take on and off and better fits my needs.
> 
> Question: for the ring are you worried about ruining the stone if you get your hand wet while washing your hands? That’s my main concern with a delicate stone like malachite in a ring although it’s so beautiful. I adore malachite and turquoise.
> I have an infant so I wash my hands at least twenty times a day.



I absolutely adore the ring too! It would probably not be an everyday piece for me as I know Malachite is so delicate. I’d wear it out for dinner or events and probably set it down on the counter when I washed my hands. This is why I think the necklace might be a better choice, but I just bought one  they have both options in WG/turquoise too.


----------



## kmang011

jasmynh1 said:


> I absolutely adore the ring too! It would probably not be an everyday piece for me as I know Malachite is so delicate. I’d wear it out for dinner or events and probably set it down on the counter when I washed my hands. This is why I think the necklace might be a better choice, but I just bought one  they have both options in WG/turquoise too.



Please post your beautiful new piece when you receive it. I’m trying to be very intentional about my purchases so I’m still trying to figure out what piece/s best suit my lifestyle…having an infant narrows it down quite a bit (Fortunate for my wallet). She grabs and pulls on everything and she’s not even a toddler yet. I don’t want to buy a piece that just sits in the box because I can’t wear and enjoy it for years to come. I also don’t want to stress about damaging it.


----------



## Cams

880 said:


> +1 with @EpiFanatic re the guilloche thread! Congrats, I am so happy for you and cannot wait for you to get your earrings  From the OFTD thread, I know that you are very petite, but I think they would be perfect on you! Plus, as you get older, jewelry shrinkage is real! I hope to see plenty of action pics once they arrive!


Thank you so much, my SA reached out she was showing the new collection but I don’t want to buy anything until I get the earrings from there I can see what I can match with. Thank you.


----------



## nicole0612

kmang011 said:


> I love this. Thanks for sharing. I’m in the market for earrings but may instead buy this ring because it’s easy to take on and off and better fits my needs.
> 
> Question to anyone who owns a ring in these stones: are you worried about ruining the stone if you get your hand wet while washing your hands? That’s my main concern with a delicate stone like malachite in a ring although it’s so beautiful. I adore malachite and turquoise.
> I have an infant so I wash my hands at least twenty times a day.


My SA will not let me purchase a malachite ring, she says she has seen too many ruined, though I love the malachite and pave perlee coleurs BTF ring. She knows I need to wash my hands a lot as well.


----------



## nicole0612

kmang011 said:


> I want to pull the trigger on my first VCA piece. I own Cartier and enjoy my pieces because I can wear it 24/7. I have a little one and I cannot wear jewelry that I take on and off every day. I’m way too exhausted to commit to this and I would probably just get lazy at the end of the day and shower with them on and ruin the stone. I want to be honest with myself so maybe one day, but today is not that day haha.
> 
> I’m interested in purchasing Alhambra sweets in either turquoise or carnelian. I understand why they need to be screw back, but cannot imagine having to put them on and take them off every day to shower. Is there a hack or trick to shower with these stones without ruining them?
> This is probably why I haven’t been able to be 100% confident in my purchase and pull the trigger. I prefer the sweet size over the vintage and magic for every day wear. I don’t go out much these days since the pandemic started, and I rarely dress up so I’m looking for something that can be dressed up or down but overall looks subtle. I like the guilloche but wonder if it may be too much for every day wear in the vintage size even though an all gold piece better fits my needs. I’ve also considered the mini frivole.


They are actually not screw back, they have a disc back (the same back as for other fine jewelry post earrings that are not clips). Out of these two options, I would recommend Carnelian, the advice for any stone will be to remove it when showering, but carnelian is quite hearty. The safest bets for the sweet earring option would be all RG or all pave WG, but onyx or carnelian would be pretty safe as well as they are harder stones which do not shrink or scratch easily. Turquoise is beautiful, but it is one of the worst options if you are planning to get it wet.


----------



## kmang011

nicole0612 said:


> My SA will not let me purchase a malachite ring, she says she has seen too many ruined, though I love the malachite and pave perlee coleurs BTF ring. She knows I need to wash my hands a lot as well.



Thank you for this. SO good to know!


----------



## kmang011

nicole0612 said:


> They are actually not screw back, they have a disc back (the same back as for other fine jewelry post earrings that are not clips). Out of these two options, I would recommend Carnelian, the advice for any stone will be to remove it when showering, but carnelian is quite hearty. The safest bets for the sweet earring option would be all RG or all pave WG, but onyx or carnelian would be pretty safe as well as they are harder stones which do not shrink or scratch easily. Turquoise is beautiful, but it is one of the worst options if you are planning to get it wet.



Yes, this is what I suspected and also probably why I’ve been holding off. My heart is secretly set on turquoise. I love it so much but I know it’s not practical for me. I would alternatively consider Carnelian if I can find a true red. Thank you for the advice. It’s very helpful.


----------



## kmang011

nicole0612 said:


> They are actually not screw back, they have a disc back (the same back as for other fine jewelry post earrings that are not clips). Out of these two options, I would recommend Carnelian, the advice for any stone will be to remove it when showering, but carnelian is quite hearty. The safest bets for the sweet earring option would be all RG or all pave WG, but onyx or carnelian would be pretty safe as well as they are harder stones which do not shrink or scratch easily. Turquoise is beautiful, but it is one of the worst options if you are planning to get it wet.



Most of my earrings are screw backs. Is this type of earring a pain to get on and off?


----------



## nicole0612

kmang011 said:


> Most of my earrings are screw backs. Is this type of earring a pain to get on and off?


They are much easier to take on and off compared to a screw back. They are called la pousette earring backs, it looks like there are some videos online about how to use them (just press the tabs on the side and slide it on, let go of the tabs and the back locks on the post).


----------



## img

Does anyone know if the sweet necklace ever came in MOP white gold?  I know it’s no longer offered, but I saw someone wearing one and wondered if it was offered previously? I called customer service and the representative said she wasn’t sure, but they only offer YG in that size MOP currently.


----------



## BigAkoya

kmang011 said:


> I want to pull the trigger on my first VCA piece. I own Cartier and enjoy my pieces because I can wear it 24/7. I have a little one and I cannot wear jewelry that I take on and off every day. I’m way too exhausted to commit to this and I would probably just get lazy at the end of the day and shower with them on and ruin the stone. I want to be honest with myself so maybe one day, but today is not that day haha.
> 
> I’m interested in purchasing Alhambra sweets in either turquoise or carnelian. I understand why they need to be screw back, but cannot imagine having to put them on and take them off every day to shower. Is there a hack or trick to shower with these stones without ruining them?
> This is probably why I haven’t been able to be 100% confident in my purchase and pull the trigger. I prefer the sweet size over the vintage and magic for every day wear. I don’t go out much these days since the pandemic started, and I rarely dress up so I’m looking for something that can be dressed up or down but overall looks subtle. I like the guilloche but wonder if it may be too much for every day wear in the vintage size even though an all gold piece better fits my needs. I’ve also considered the mini frivole.


Hi!  I think if you want an everyday, never take off piece, you should skip turquoise or carnelian for now and get something with diamonds.  Since you like dainty, I think the mini Frivole pave earrings would look great on you.  It's dainty, but still sparkly at the same time.  However, if you are open to a ring,  I would get a Frivole ring over dainty earrings.  A ring would make more of an impact to me vs. dainty VCA earrings.  

On earrings... dainty earrings are nice, but the fact that they are dainty, they tend to fade into the background and then one has to ask... what's the point of wearing one dainty earring on an ear if you can't see it?  Stacking dainty earrings are different as people who stack dainty earrings do so because they want a bigger look.  

For what you are seeking, I would consider diamonds studs. For me, if I just wanted something dainty on the ear to wear everyday and never take off, I would buy diamond studs.  With dainty earrings that have a design such as Sweets or mini Frivole, I personally think you may tire of them and think they are too small.  With diamond studs, they are perfect in any size you choose.  

Also, one more thought I want to share... your child will not be a toddler forever.  Toddlers grow up so fast, but jewelry is everlasting.  I would buy jewelry that you love, not jewelry to accommodate a toddler.  It only takes two extra minutes out of your total day to put on and take off jewelry... it is totally worth it to me!  Be the cool mommie wearing the nice bling!   

Just my two cents.  Hope that was helpful.  Good luck to you!


----------



## kmang011

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I think if you want an everyday, never take off piece, you should skip turquoise or carnelian for now and get something with diamonds.  Since you like dainty, I think the mini Frivole pave earrings would look great on you.  It's dainty, but still sparkly at the same time.  However, if you are open to a ring,  I would get a Frivole ring over dainty earrings.  A ring would make more of an impact to me vs. dainty VCA earrings.
> 
> On earrings... dainty earrings are nice, but the fact that they are dainty, they tend to fade into the background and then one has to ask... what's the point of wearing one dainty earring on an ear if you can't see it?  Stacking dainty earrings are different as people who stack dainty earrings do so because they want a bigger look.
> 
> For what you are seeking, I would consider diamonds studs. For me, if I just wanted something dainty on the ear to wear everyday and never take off, I would buy diamond studs.  With dainty earrings that have a design such as Sweets or mini Frivole, I personally think you may tire of them and think they are too small.  With diamond studs, they are perfect in any size you choose.
> 
> o
> 
> Just my two cents.  Hope that was helpful.  Good luck to you!



Thanks for this. I currently wear diamond baguette studs and I’m looking for something different but this is great advice and much appreciated! I want one of those beautiful stones and a pop of color sigh even though I know gold/diamond best suits my lifestyle. That’s why I’m still oscillating.


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

kmang011 said:


> Thanks for this. I currently wear diamond baguette studs and I’m looking for something different but this is great advice and much appreciated! I want one of those beautiful stones and a pop of color sigh even though I know gold/diamond best suits my lifestyle. That’s why I’m still oscillating.


Realized this is why I never purchase anything but bracelets and earrings since I've always had a young one in my life. LOL


----------



## EpiFanatic

880 said:


> Congrats @sjunky13 on your new purchases and great experience!
> @hers4eva, ITA with @BigAkoya! Fingers crossed you can get it very soon!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the recommendation! I think we’ve passed the Pucci boutique between the hotel and dior
> i wore my new dior dress with VCA six motif to the ballet (Notre Dame was the title of the ballet) in Rome tonight. Dior kindly sent flowers bc the dress i bought had to be taken back for a button reattachment. After reading about a TPF members horrible VCA customer service with a missing post, Dior‘s super sweet customer service really stood out, and it makes me want to shop at Dior (though the Rome SA understands and supports that my home store is NY). Dior corporate does make it easy as the Dior SA in Rome can look up my purchase history including my sizes from NY) The fact that Dior RTW customer service is far nicer and better than a VCA jewelry brand experience is scandalous given the cost of VCA.
> 
> View attachment 5195262
> View attachment 5195263
> View attachment 5195265


That dress looks fabulous on you!


----------



## EpiFanatic

kmang011 said:


> I want to pull the trigger on my first VCA piece. I own Cartier and enjoy my pieces because I can wear it 24/7. I have a little one and I cannot wear jewelry that I take on and off every day. I’m way too exhausted to commit to this and I would probably just get lazy at the end of the day and shower with them on and ruin the stone. I want to be honest with myself so maybe one day, but today is not that day haha.
> 
> I’m interested in purchasing Alhambra sweets in either turquoise or carnelian. I understand why they need to be screw back, but cannot imagine having to put them on and take them off every day to shower. Is there a hack or trick to shower with these stones without ruining them?
> This is probably why I haven’t been able to be 100% confident in my purchase and pull the trigger. I prefer the sweet size over the vintage and magic for every day wear. I don’t go out much these days since the pandemic started, and I rarely dress up so I’m looking for something that can be dressed up or down but overall looks subtle. I like the guilloche but wonder if it may be too much for every day wear in the vintage size even though an all gold piece better fits my needs. I’ve also considered the mini frivole.


No.  Just go for the pave mini frivole earrings. Much less maintenance but I do recommend cleaning once a week to clean up earring gunk from wearing earrings and never taking them off.  I used to wear my turquoise butterfly in water and shower and it made the turquoise dull. I ended up replacing the motif. But it was relatively cheap!  Ahhhh.  There is your hack. Wear it 24/7. When it gets dull just have vca replace it for you. It was $180 but who cares if you wear it 3-5 years non stop and no maintenance. But I don’t know how long it will be before you object to the dullness. Who knows. Maybe never.


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> No.  Just go for the pave mini frivole earrings. Much less maintenance but I do recommend cleaning once a week to clean up earring gunk from wearing earrings and never taking them off.  I used to wear my turquoise butterfly in water and shower and it made the turquoise dull. I ended up replacing the motif. But it was relatively cheap!  Ahhhh.  There is your hack. Wear it 24/7. When it gets dull just have vca replace it for you. It was $180 but who cares if you wear it 3-5 years non stop and no maintenance. But I don’t know how long it will be before you object to the dullness. Who knows. Maybe never.


It's funny you mentioned your turquoise changed and got dull.  You are not alone!
I have turquoise from Tiffany, and mine turned bluish greenish. I am not one to baby my jewelry, and I like to lotion up for my skin to be baby soft!    I am sure it was the lovely silky smooth body lotion (L'Occitane Almond Milk Concentrate, my favorite!) that turned my turquoise bluish green.   Tiffany did swap it out, so it worked out fine, not a big issue.


----------



## kmang011

EpiFanatic said:


> No.  Just go for the pave mini frivole earrings. Much less maintenance but I do recommend cleaning once a week to clean up earring gunk from wearing earrings and never taking them off.  I used to wear my turquoise butterfly in water and shower and it made the turquoise dull. I ended up replacing the motif. But it was relatively cheap!  Ahhhh.  There  is your hack. Wear it 24/7. When it gets dull just have vca replace it for you. It was $180 but who cares if you wear it 3-5 years non stop and no maintenance. But I don’t know how long it will be before you object to the dullness. Who knows. Maybe never.



Good point especially if it’s only 180 to replace the motif. That’s reasonable.


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> It's funny you mentioned your turquoise changed and got dull.  You are not alone!
> I have turquoise from Tiffany, and mine turned bluish greenish. I am not one to baby my jewelry, and I like to lotion up for my skin to be baby soft!    I am sure it was the lovely silky smooth body lotion (L'Occitane Almond Milk Concentrate, my favorite!) that turned my turquoise bluish green.   Tiffany did swap it out, so it worked out fine, not a big issue.


+1 with @EpiFanatic and @BigAkoya! I’ve also finally started to see more VCA in Rome, but it’s pave, except for one onyx. @BigAkoya, i also went to Bulgari in Rome (it’s huge and there is a large room devoted to Bulgari ‘museum‘ pieces, as well as a gallery upstairs (upstairs unfortunately mainly under renovation and not air conditioned). I tried on a serpenti watch that was black enamel and gold. and also a Bulgari tubogas necklace (diamond head) that had an adjustable lariat effect neckline. since I have the matching bracelet, its too much tubogas (I’m not matchy matchy) but it was amazing. I want to say that list price was 63K Euro, including VAT and there was some flexibility, but im not certain. sadly, I do think I might be more of a Bulgari serpenti than a VCA liane kind of person, style wise. Bulgari serpenti tubogas with a diamond head is also substantially thicker than the serpenti viper, and it’s less expensive than the VCA liane. At dinner tonight, DH spotted what he called a VCA double pave ring (it’s either the lotus or frivole pave two finger ring that he refers to); a few Bulgari serpenti watches mainly stainless steel but one with  (diamonds) and a Cartier pave panther   He said ‘i bet other DHs cannot spot them as easily, and I said, you might lose that bet to @BigAkoya ’s DH, lol


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> +1 with @EpiFanatic and @BigAkoya! I’ve also finally started to see more VCA in Rome, but it’s pave, except for one onyx. @BigAkoya, i also went to Bulgari in Rome (it’s huge and there is a large room devoted to Bulgari ‘museum‘ pieces, as well as a gallery upstairs (upstairs unfortunately mainly under renovation and not air conditioned). I tried on a serpenti watch that was black enamel and gold. and also a Bulgari tubogas necklace that had an adjustable lariat effect neckline. sinc dI have the matching bracelet, its too much tubogas (I’m not matchy matchy) but it was amazing. I want to say that list price was 63K Euro, including VAT and there was some flexibility, but im not certain. sadly, I do think I might be more of a Bulgari serpenti than a VCA l kind of person, style wise. Bulgari serpenti tubogas with a diamond head is also substantially thicker than the serpenti viper, and it’s less expensive than the VCA liane. At dinner tonight, DH spotted what he called a VCA double pave ring (what he calls the two finger ring); a few Bulgari serpenti watches mainly stainless steel but one with  (diamonds) and a Cartier pave panther   He said ‘i bet other DHs cannot spot them as easily, and I said, you might lose that bet to @BigAkoya ’s DH, lol


I am so so glad you got a chance to go to Bulgari in Rome!  I actually think you're more a Bulgari person than VCA.  But more so...a Cartier Panthere person!  I can totally see you with a big cat piece!  We gotta work the hubby into a big souvenir gift!  It can be the the sweet memory of your amazing vacation you'll treasure always   

By the way, do you like the Bulgari Monete collection?  And even if you say no... please check it out in person!  It's their classic ancient Roman coin collection (the coins are genuine ancient Roman coins).  Instead of Liane, you could get a long (or short) Monete necklace. Each piece is unique, so you have to go into a boutique to see them.  It's bold, lots of metal, but not Mr. T gold chain metal, much nicer than that.  The genuine ancient Roman coin makes it really special.  That would be a really cool vacation souvenir piece! It would go great with your Serpenti and Verdura.

Your hubby sounds amazing to also appreciate nice bling! It makes the jewelry habit that much easier.   

Are you going to Venice?  I'm not sure if you like this, but I love Murano glass aquariums and have several.  The real stuff is in Venice.  Even if you don't like the aquariums (warning... depending on the size, they can get super heavy to ship to the US, but it's doable), there are little pendants, cups, etc... which make great souvenir gifts for the kiddies at home... nephews, nieces.  Genuine Murano glass is super cool to me.  Just a thought to share. 

More updates please!  I think we are all following along with you on your fabulous vacation!   Thank you for sharing!


----------



## lynne_ross

880 said:


> +1 with @EpiFanatic and @BigAkoya! I’ve also finally started to see more VCA in Rome, but it’s pave, except for one onyx. @BigAkoya, i also went to Bulgari in Rome (it’s huge and there is a large room devoted to Bulgari ‘museum‘ pieces, as well as a gallery upstairs (upstairs unfortunately mainly under renovation and not air conditioned). I tried on a serpenti watch that was black enamel and gold. and also a Bulgari tubogas necklace (diamond head) that had an adjustable lariat effect neckline. since I have the matching bracelet, its too much tubogas (I’m not matchy matchy) but it was amazing. I want to say that list price was 63K Euro, including VAT and there was some flexibility, but im not certain. sadly, I do think I might be more of a Bulgari serpenti than a VCA liane kind of person, style wise. Bulgari serpenti tubogas with a diamond head is also substantially thicker than the serpenti viper, and it’s less expensive than the VCA liane. At dinner tonight, DH spotted what he called a VCA double pave ring (it’s either the lotus or frivole pave two finger ring that he refers to); a few Bulgari serpenti watches mainly stainless steel but one with  (diamonds) and a Cartier pave panther   He said ‘i bet other DHs cannot spot them as easily, and I said, you might lose that bet to @BigAkoya ’s DH, lol


This made me laugh! My DH takes such pride recognizing brands when he is at work. He comes home every once in awhile telling me about how he spoke to so and so about x brand they were wearing abd how happy they were to chat about the item. He jokes the DH’s of tpf should have their own forum to be able to translate what we say to them and share eye roll stories.


----------



## sjunky13

MyDogTink said:


> Congratulations on your new pieces. I think your wishlist is well planned. I too am moving down the RG road. I have no problem wearing YG pave earrings with some specific RG pieces especially if they are spaced. And in this case, the earrings are more diamond bling and less metal. In addition, earrings and bracelet are spaced out. I don’t know if I’d wear a RG 10 motif with YG 5 motif bracelet.
> 
> By any chance, did 57st have the 10 motif in RG? My SA (different boutique) wouldn’t let me prepay.


TY!! I love both rg ang yg! All of my other jewelry is yg and I love it!! 
As for the hammered, I didn't see that piece, sorry!


----------



## lolakitten

BigAkoya said:


> Also, one more thought I want to share... your child will not be a toddler forever.  Toddlers grow up so fast, but jewelry is everlasting.  I would buy jewelry that you love, not jewelry to accommodate a toddler.  It only takes two extra minutes out of your total day to put on and take off jewelry... it is totally worth it to me!  Be the cool mommie wearing the nice bling!


This 1000000%


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lien said:


> I've taken the JUC off my list now.  Kinda relieved actually, lol.
> 
> The Perlee 1-row diamond is still haunting me though...


Haha! The Perlee single row diamond bracelet has your name written on it


----------



## eternallove4bag

sjunky13 said:


> I had a great visit at the flagship 57th boutique!
> Ty to the lovelies that helped me here
> @BigAkoya @eternallove4bag @Notorious Pink @glamourbag and many more!
> I got to try on a lot of stuff despite the shortage. The Sa and my husband both loved rose gold on me, so I will have to start a new rg collection!
> But to complete my YG, I purchased the Guilloche 5 motif and the Guilloche Magic pendant. I have never seen anyone with the Magic pendant and I know it is not a fan fav, but it was love at first sight! It is very bold, yet still elegant !
> 
> I am waiting to secure the bracelet and the Magic is being altered, so I should have it soon! You can add the bracelet to the necklace and it looks very cool!
> I need one more VCA bracelet and one more pair of earrings. Then I will start a rose gold collection.
> Does anyone wear YG and RG together?


Congrats girl! I love the guilloche and magic pendants are my favorite! I do wear my Malachite magic pendant and earrings in YG with my RG perlee bracelets and rings and I also pair my white mop 5 motif in YG with the RG perlee bracelets.


----------



## eternallove4bag

880 said:


> Congrats @sjunky13 on your new purchases and great experience!
> @hers4eva, ITA with @BigAkoya! Fingers crossed you can get it very soon!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the recommendation! I think we’ve passed the Pucci boutique between the hotel and dior
> i wore my new dior dress with VCA six motif to the ballet (Notre Dame was the title of the ballet) in Rome tonight. Dior kindly sent flowers bc the dress i bought had to be taken back for a button reattachment. After reading about a TPF members horrible VCA customer service with a missing post, Dior‘s super sweet customer service really stood out, and it makes me want to shop at Dior (though the Rome SA understands and supports that my home store is NY). Dior corporate does make it easy as the Dior SA in Rome can look up my purchase history including my sizes from NY) The fact that Dior RTW customer service is far nicer and better than a VCA jewelry brand experience is scandalous given the cost of VCA.
> 
> View attachment 5195262
> View attachment 5195263
> View attachment 5195265


Gosh I LOVE ur dress! So very chic!


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> This made me laugh! My DH takes such pride recognizing brands when he is at work. He comes home every once in awhile telling me about how he spoke to so and so about x brand they were wearing abd how happy they were to chat about the item. He jokes the DH’s of tpf should have their own forum to be able to translate what we say to them and share eye roll stories.


This is so true!  My husband takes pride in knowing his fashion and jewelry stuff too! 
My husband is really cute and knows all the gemstones, as in Burma Ruby, Ceylon Sapphire, Colombian Emerald.  He also knows the luxury brands and styles.  However, for VCA, he hasn't quite gotten the stone names yet, so he calls them by their primary colors.
The "red" stone (Carnelian) is his favorite.  We've been talking about what pieces for my oynx set which he calls the "black" stone.  

A lot of national news reporters wear VCA. 
One day, he freezes the TV, and says, "hey honey, look, she's wearing the black one you want." I'm like "yes dear, that would be the oynx 20 motif."  Then, another time a few weeks ago, he freezes the TV again and says "hey honey, look, are those the black & white earrings you want?" I'm like "yes dear, those are the Cosmos oynx earrings." It totally cracks me up that he cannot remember the stone names.   I was actually surprised I saw a news reporter wearing the Cosmos oynx earrings, they looked great! 

It would be fun to hear our husbands talk to each other comparing our love of VCA!


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> Are you going to Venice? I'm not sure if you like this, but I love Murano glass aquariums and have several. The real stuff is in Venice. Even if you don't like the aquariums (warning... depending on the size, they can get super heavy to ship to the US, but it's doable), there are little pendants, cups, etc... which make great souvenir gifts for the kiddies at home... nephews, nieces. Genuine Murano glass is super cool to me. Just a thought to share.


thanks! Yes, at the end of the month, we’re staying at the Venice Aman. Apparently, DH likes a German plate  company (the white on white textured plates at Enrico bertolini) and the heavier etched glassware at pagliacchi (so?) the one star Michelin in Rome. Sadly, I’ve discovered DH dislikes murano, to the point where we are probably going to skip all of the murano Burano stuff in Venice. Also, he hasn’t really warmed up to my H deco teapot snd espresso cups, but since it takes forever to get stuff in the us, thats probably for the best. 



lynne_ross said:


> This made me laugh! My DH takes such pride recognizing brands when he is at work. He comes home every once in awhile telling me about how he spoke to so and so about x brand they were wearing abd how happy they were to chat about the item. He jokes the DH’s of tpf should have their own forum to be able to translate what we say to them and share eye roll stories


yes, mine too! Except that they wouldn’t have the patience to post 

@BigAkoya, today DH surprised me and said look diagonally to your left, there is a lotus ring like uoi tried on. (Last night, he only said the VCA diamond double ring). I was so proud lol. i just realized that he can also recognize the buton d’or and the liane. And he knows that all the cat animals are Cartier. He also surprised me at lunch and complimented another women he sas with Bulgari serpenti, saying his wife has the diamond PG serpenti tubogas. (That womena told me she is comfortable wearing big jewelry and premier designer bags in Rome, but not in Naples, unless she is with someone familiar with Naples.  DH also likes Cartier pave cat with colored eyes. (he says balck or green colors too) But, he said he’d rather wait to ask our home store Bulgari 57 SA for the necklace if I decide i want to match. So, I think when we travel we will do research and not purchase, which i am good with. Hugs

p.s. Today at lunch I saw a progression of three women (I think mother and two daughters, all wearing VCA pave Around their necks (pendants and a ten motif i think. I could not see earrings bc of hair. The mother carried an H kelly ns had some bracelets . One daughter carried a chanel CF chevron. The youngest a small matte black lady Dior. i so wish I could have taken a picture.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Hello lovelies! So I made it to VCA this afternoon and tried a bunch of stuff: unfortunately to say, nothing grabbed my attention as much as lotus ring or my pave 3 motif did, but out of all, I felt the following:
1. Frivole YG ring and earrings 8/10
2. 3 row pave bracelet 10/10
3. Perlee bracelet 8/10
4. Not sold on carnelian guilloche necklace
5. Hated the carnelian earrings on me...
6. One row pave bracelet - 6/10
7. Vintage pave for the pinky 9/10

will add if forgot anything


----------



## BigAkoya

so_sofya1985 said:


> Hello lovelies! So I made it to VCA this afternoon and tried a bunch of stuff: unfortunately to say, nothing grabbed my attention as much as lotus ring or my pave 3 motif did, but out of all, I felt the following:
> 1. Frivole YG ring and earrings 8/10
> 2. 3 row pave bracelet 10/10
> 3. Perlee bracelet 8/10
> 4. Not sold on carnelian guilloche necklace
> 5. Hated the carnelian earrings on me...
> 6. One row pave bracelet - 6/10
> 7. Vintage pave for the pinky 9/10
> 
> will add if forgot anything


I love love love the Frivole pave set on you!  I would get that set for sure!  I have it in WG and it sparkles like mad.  I think you have the Lotus ring already, and it's very different (I have both), so it's definitely not a duplicate "flower" ring.  I agree with you on the Carnelian... not really loving it.   

If you go again, I would love to see you model the Hellebore Ring in lapis if your store has it!  It's a hard to get piece and not readily available.  I tried it on once very briefly.  A client had already purchased the ring, but my SA knows I like big rings, so he let me try it on.  That ring size was very small, and I could not even get it over my knuckle, so it did not wow me at the time.  But now, I can't stop thinking about it!  I didn't ask to take a picture out of respect for the client who purchased it, but now I want to see it on a real hand.    

I love the Frivole on you!  Winner!


----------



## so_sofya1985

BigAkoya said:


> I love love love the Frivole pave set on you!  I would get that set for sure!  I have it in WG and it sparkles like mad.  I think you have the Lotus ring already, and it's very different (I have both), so it's definitely not a duplicate "flower" ring.  I agree with you on the Carnelian... not really loving it.
> 
> If you go again, I would love to see you model the Hellebore Ring in lapis if your store has it!  It's a hard to get piece and not readily available.  I tried it on once very briefly.  A client had already purchased the ring, but my SA knows I like big rings, so he let me try it on.  That ring size was very small, and I could not even get it over my knuckle, so it did not wow me at the time.  But now, I can't stop thinking about it!  I didn't ask to take a picture out of respect for the client who purchased it, but now I want to see it on a real hand.
> 
> I love the Frivole on you!  Winner!


You can probably even judge by my satisfied face how I felt about it right? The rest is just ok.... 
I tried on frivole without expecting much tbh but I really liked it in yellow gold on me! I tried it also in white gold but didn’t love it. I think yg is the winner for me.
What do you think of the vintage for a pinky ring? I really thought it was cute...


----------



## so_sofya1985

Honestly I love these, a lady at Harrods make up stand was like... are these what I think they are? I’m like yes I think so  she goes they are a Stunner...

ten years ago the stunner was I


----------



## BigAkoya

so_sofya1985 said:


> You can probably even judge by my satisfied face how I felt about it right? The rest is just ok....
> I tried on frivole without expecting much tbh but I really liked it in yellow gold on me! I tried it also in white gold but didn’t love it. I think yg is the winner for me.
> What do you think of the vintage for a pinky ring? I really thought it was cute...


The VA for a pinky ring is cute, but your style is not cute... your style is wow! 
I would stay with your wow theme and go for more bling on the hand.  
You only have one hand to flash bling... make it count!


----------



## BigAkoya

so_sofya1985 said:


> Honestly I love these, a lady at Harrods make up stand was like... are these what I think they are? I’m like yes I think so  she goes they are a Stunner...
> 
> ten years ago the stunner was I


This is my exact point about you being wow!  Forget cute... go for wow!  Always!  
And your earrings... wow wow wow!


----------



## so_sofya1985

BigAkoya said:


> This is my exact point about you being wow!  Forget cute... go for wow!  Always!
> And your earrings... wow wow wow!


Hahahaha I love you! Tell me, is frivole wow? yellow gold is much more subtle I feel...
As for hellebore ring ... I have tried it and I am not a fan of the design


----------



## so_sofya1985

These felt like they truly belonged there


----------



## BigAkoya

so_sofya1985 said:


> Hahahaha I love you! Tell me, is frivole wow? yellow gold is much more subtle I feel...
> As for hellebore ring ... I have tried it and I am not a fan of the design


YG Pave Frivole to me is not the same as WG Pave Frivole.  The eye sees both the YG and the diamonds, hence the look is more a gold jewelry piece with diamonds.  YG is also a more casual look (e.g. high jewellery is almost always in platinum or WG).  With WG Frivole, the WG takes a backseat and all you see are diamonds, so it's more an all diamond piece, and it's super blingy.  Similar to your WG Magic earrings, all you see are the diamonds, and the metal takes a backseat. 

Frivole to me is bold elegance which I love.  The petals are three dimensional, it is a pure work of art, it is just a stunning piece.   
Magic pave to me is more in-your-face logo wow.  While the design is simpler, just a four leaf clover, it screams VCA. 
The two are very different looks, yet they both make statements. 

If you can love WG, I would choose the WG Frivole pave set over the YG. Maybe try on both again.
I just received my Lotus earrings, so I just posted photos in the Action Thread of my Frivole set with my Lotus set so you can see and compare those. 

I would love to see Hellebore on real fingers!


----------



## eternallove4bag

so_sofya1985 said:


> These felt like they truly belonged there
> View attachment 5198032
> 
> 
> View attachment 5198033


The Frivole set is perfection on you! I would take them and RUN from the store … of course after paying for them


----------



## so_sofya1985

BigAkoya said:


> YG Pave Frivole to me is not the same as WG Pave Frivole.  The eye sees both the YG and the diamonds, hence the look is more a gold jewelry piece with diamonds.  YG is also a more casual look (e.g. high jewellery is almost always in platinum or WG).  With WG Frivole, the WG takes a backseat and all you see are diamonds, so it's more an all diamond piece, and it's super blingy.  Similar to your WG Magic earrings, all you see are the diamonds, and the metal takes a backseat.
> 
> Frivole to me is bold elegance which I love.  The petals are three dimensional, it is a pure work of art, it is just a stunning piece.
> Magic pave to me is more in-your-face logo wow.  While the design is simpler, just a four leaf clover, it screams VCA.
> The two are very different looks, yet they both make statements.
> 
> If you can love WG, I would choose the WG Frivole pave set over the YG. Maybe try on both again.
> I just received my Lotus earrings, so I just posted photos in the Action Thread of my Frivole set with my Lotus set so you can see and compare those.
> 
> I would love to see Hellebore on real fingers!


Very informative as always! Could you please send me the link to your post? So I don’t get lost? 
I didn’t try the WG just looked at it - so next time I will properly try it on! So do you have both : the ring and the earrings or the necklace as well?


----------



## so_sofya1985

eternallove4bag said:


> The Frivole set is perfection on you! I would take them and RUN from the store … of course after paying for them


 Were my thoughts exactly! 

@BigAkoya @eternallove4bag so no to any of the bracelets?


----------



## BigAkoya

so_sofya1985 said:


> Very informative as always! Could you please send me the link to your post? So I don’t get lost?
> I didn’t try the WG just looked at it - so next time I will properly try it on! So do you have both : the ring and the earrings or the necklace as well?


I have both the ring and earrings in pave.  I don't wear short necklaces, so I was hoping to get the Very Large pave pendant/clip and wear it as a long pendant.  I tried it, and it really was not big enough to wear as a long pendant.  It would look great worn short.  I also tried on the bracelet, and it did not look and took away from the ring.  I posted photos of that too somewhere here.  

I am really matchy matchy, and I like sets of three, so I'm still working on that "3rd" piece for each collection.  Pickings are slim though.  My preference would be a long necklace as I love long necklaces.  Next time I fly to a VCA, I will ask the SA to bring in the Very Large clip again to see if I feel differently, but I doubt it though.  

Here is the link to the photos:  





						Van Cleef in action!
					

When you know you know:hbeat:… so much love for the Frivole pave earrings!   Love love love those earrings!  They sit on you perfectly by the way!  No droop, not too low, not too high, just perfect on you!   Your ear were made for them!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## hers4eva

BigAkoya said:


> This is so true!  My husband takes pride in knowing his fashion and jewelry stuff too!
> My husband is really cute and knows all the gemstones, as in Burma Ruby, Ceylon Sapphire, Colombian Emerald.  He also knows the luxury brands and styles.  However, for VCA, he hasn't quite gotten the stone names yet, so he calls them by their primary colors.
> The "red" stone (Carnelian) is his favorite.  We've been talking about what pieces for my oynx set which he calls the "black" stone.
> 
> A lot of national news reporters wear VCA.
> One day, he freezes the TV, and says, "hey honey, look, she's wearing the black one you want." I'm like "yes dear, that would be the oynx 20 motif."  Then, another time a few weeks ago, he freezes the TV again and says "hey honey, look, are those the black & white earrings you want?" I'm like "yes dear, those are the Cosmos oynx earrings." It totally cracks me up that he cannot remember the stone names.   I was actually surprised I saw a news reporter wearing the Cosmos oynx earrings, they looked great!
> 
> It would be fun to hear our husbands talk to each other comparing our love of VCA!



*I  Love  your story about pausing the TV

I can relate to this sweet story*


----------



## so_sofya1985

BigAkoya said:


> I have both the ring and earrings in pave.  I don't wear short necklaces, so I was hoping to get the Very Large pave pendant/clip and wear it as a long pendant.  I tried it, and it really was not big enough to wear as a long pendant.  It would look great worn short.  I also tried on the bracelet, and it did not look and took away from the ring.  I posted photos of that too somewhere here.
> 
> I am really matchy matchy, and I like sets of three, so I'm still working on that "3rd" piece for each collection.  Pickings are slim though.  My preference would be a long necklace as I love long necklaces.  Next time I fly to a VCA, I will ask the SA to bring in the Very Large clip again to see if I feel differently, but I doubt it though.
> 
> Here is the link to the photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Van Cleef in action!
> 
> 
> When you know you know:hbeat:… so much love for the Frivole pave earrings!   Love love love those earrings!  They sit on you perfectly by the way!  No droop, not too low, not too high, just perfect on you!   Your ear were made for them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Going to check it now. Would you wear all 3 at the same time? My mom is into 3s too, no actually she gets Everything that is within the collection - so usually it is earrings, necklace, rings and bracelet - I feel it is a more glamorous look to pull it all off at the same time:.: I am not there yet  1,2 items and a watch is more than enough for me for any given outing.


----------



## so_sofya1985

By the way, I asked re holiday pendant and although my lovely SA says no one yet knows: rumours are around that it will be some sort of purple stone... anyone heard similar thing?


----------



## BigAkoya

so_sofya1985 said:


> Going to check it now. Would you wear all 3 at the same time? My mom is into 3s too, no actually she gets Everything that is within the collection - so usually it is earrings, necklace, rings and bracelet - I feel it is a more glamorous look to pull it all off at the same time:.: I am not there yet  1,2 items and a watch is more than enough for me for any given outing.


Yes for sure!  I wear sets all the time.  I also buy in sets.  I have the VA WG MOP set (20 motif, earrings, and 5 motif bracelet), and I wear that set together all the time.  And actually, the bracelet I feel is a bit lonely, so next time I go to VCA, I will get a second WG MOP bracelet and wear both together for a bit more impact.  On top of Alhambra set, I will wear a big ring (big rings and long necklaces are my thing, not so much earrings and bracelets)... With my VA WG MOP set, I usually wear a gemstone ring such as sapphire, emerald. etc.   I've tried to wear my Frivole or Lotus ring with the Alhambra, but I don't think it matches well.

And I wear this either for work or casual.  I am always in jewelry.  For me, casual is a striped top and skinny white Bermuda shorts!  (at least for summer).  For fall, I switch over to skinny jeans.      Casual to me is really casual because work is very conservative (e.g. suits).  My alter image, but the bling remains the same.    

Speaking of watch... I wear the Daytona too!  I'm a big fan of Rolex watches, men's sizes 40mm.  As you can guess, I'm a white metal gal, so my Daytona is the stainless one with the white dial.


----------



## EpiFanatic

sjunky13 said:


> I had a great visit at the flagship 57th boutique!
> Ty to the lovelies that helped me here
> @BigAkoya @eternallove4bag @Notorious Pink @glamourbag and many more!
> I got to try on a lot of stuff despite the shortage. The Sa and my husband both loved rose gold on me, so I will have to start a new rg collection!
> But to complete my YG, I purchased the Guilloche 5 motif and the Guilloche Magic pendant. I have never seen anyone with the Magic pendant and I know it is not a fan fav, but it was love at first sight! It is very bold, yet still elegant !
> 
> I am waiting to secure the bracelet and the Magic is being altered, so I should have it soon! You can add the bracelet to the necklace and it looks very cool!
> I need one more VCA bracelet and one more pair of earrings. Then I will start a rose gold collection.
> Does anyone wear YG and RG together?


So great!!  So happy for you.


----------



## so_sofya1985

BigAkoya said:


> Yes for sure!  I wear sets all the time.  I also buy in sets.  I have the VA WG MOP set (20 motif, earrings, and 5 motif bracelet), and I wear that set together all the time.  And actually, the bracelet I feel is a bit lonely, so next time I go to VCA, I will get a second WG MOP bracelet and wear both together for a bit more impact.  On top of Alhambra set, I will wear a big ring (big rings and long necklaces are my thing, not so much earrings and bracelets)... With my VA WG MOP set, I usually wear a gemstone ring such as sapphire, emerald. etc.   I've tried to wear my Frivole or Lotus ring with the Alhambra, but I don't think it matches well.
> 
> And I wear this either for work or casual.  I am always in jewelry.  For me, casual is a striped top and skinny white Bermuda shorts!  (at least for summer).  For fall, I switch over to skinny jeans.      Casual to me is really casual because work is very conservative (e.g. suits).  My alter image, but the bling remains the same.
> 
> Speaking of watch... I wear the Daytona too!  I'm a big fan of Rolex watches, men's sizes 40mm.  As you can guess, I'm a white metal gal, so my Daytona is the stainless one with the white dial.


I can imagine you this power lady, a partner at a law firm or something!
I work in finance but could never wear anything bling to work, I work for a french company and french people don’t do bling at all....
yeah your style would definitely be too much for me to wear all at once ... especially all the Alhambra’s...
I don’t understand why when I go to try the Alhambra long necklaces I never like them on me! I really love the idea of them and how versatile they are and I really really want to make it work but with my large bust i just look like one of milk ladies from some village in Russia.... I’m just missing a scarf over my head and am good to go ...

rolexes are a personal love and I don’t see it fading! I have always been a men’s watch girl ever since my dad gave me his Ulysses nardin watch for my 17th birthday.
however, currently I am also lusting over the brushed rose gold AP..... ouffff now that makes me heart skip a beat any day...
Have you see @Cool Breeze collection of rolexes? I think she has maybe 100 of them? (I hope I’m referring to the right lady)


----------



## DS2006

so_sofya1985 said:


> Hahahaha I love you! Tell me, is frivole wow? yellow gold is much more subtle I feel...
> As for hellebore ring ... I have tried it and I am not a fan of the design



Yes, the Frivole is outstanding!!! I agree with everything BigAkoya said regarding yg being a little more casual.  I personally love the white gold the most, but since you have the Magic pave earrings in wg, I can see why you might want a different look for the Frivole.  Thanks for posting all the pictures! Everything looks good on you! It's fun to see them since some of us do not have access to a boutique!


----------



## glamourbag

so_sofya1985 said:


> Honestly I love these, a lady at Harrods make up stand was like... are these what I think they are? I’m like yes I think so  she goes they are a Stunner...
> 
> ten years ago the stunner was I


Of the items you tried on I have to say I love the frivole set and the Frivole earrings look beautiful on you and would be perfect for daily wear. I also really like the three row bangle but if to choose between the Cartier pave and the three row I think I would fall for the Cartier (and Im not a big Cartier fan but that is one piece I do like - well obv I would I mean - diamonds, hello?). The thing when hunting for new pieces is -when you have such statement pieces like you have, its harder as so many of the other options are sub par. Have you looked at the full pave Cosmos earrings and ring? 
Oh, and you AREEEE the stunner. Its obvious - a dead give away is the fact that YOU wear the earrings; they dont wear you!


----------



## mikimoto007

so_sofya1985 said:


> By the way, I asked re holiday pendant and although my lovely SA says no one yet knows: rumours are around that it will be some sort of purple stone... anyone heard similar thing?



I think purple porcelain was the rumour, now people seem to think it is rhodonite with rg.


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> I love love love the Frivole pave set on you!  I would get that set for sure!  I have it in WG and it sparkles like mad.  I think you have the Lotus ring already, and it's very different (I have both), so it's definitely not a duplicate "flower" ring.  I agree with you on the Carnelian... not really loving it.
> 
> If you go again, I would love to see you model the Hellebore Ring in lapis if your store has it!  It's a hard to get piece and not readily available.  I tried it on once very briefly.  A client had already purchased the ring, but my SA knows I like big rings, so he let me try it on.  That ring size was very small, and I could not even get it over my knuckle, so it did not wow me at the time.  But now, I can't stop thinking about it!  I didn't ask to take a picture out of respect for the client who purchased it, but now I want to see it on a real hand.
> 
> I love the Frivole on you!  Winner!



i agree with @BigAkoya! And, of course with @glamourbag that you are stunning! Love the frivole on you! Are you going for yg or wg? I kind of feel like that question kind of shapes where you will go! I do like color on you but (I confess I was least fond of the turquoise bracelet). somehow I see you in big diamond pieces lol. Maybe it’s the de grisg pieces you have already or my imagining it with your white kelly sparkling in the sun  however, I do think all of your action pics are fabulous! Do you like Bulgari serpenti at all? I can also see you in some Bulgari diamond pieces.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Someone on FB posted some pics of herself wearing a 10-motif with a 5-motif bracelet attached to look like a smaller necklace. (She clasped it to the sides of the 10-motif.) I had never seen that done before—looks super cool and yet another way to style our VCA pieces.


----------



## BigAkoya

so_sofya1985 said:


> I can imagine you this power lady, a partner at a law firm or something!
> I work in finance but could never wear anything bling to work, I work for a french company and french people don’t do bling at all....
> yeah your style would definitely be too much for me to wear all at once ... especially all the Alhambra’s...
> I don’t understand why when I go to try the Alhambra long necklaces I never like them on me! I really love the idea of them and how versatile they are and I really really want to make it work but with my large bust i just look like one of milk ladies from some village in Russia.... I’m just missing a scarf over my head and am good to go ...
> 
> rolexes are a personal love and I don’t see it fading! I have always been a men’s watch girl ever since my dad gave me his Ulysses nardin watch for my 17th birthday.
> however, currently I am also lusting over the brushed rose gold AP..... ouffff now that makes me heart skip a beat any day...
> Have you see @Cool Breeze collection of rolexes? I think she has maybe 100 of them? (I hope I’m referring to the right lady)


You are so cute, the milk lady analogy.  Yes, long necklaces can be tricky for boobie ladies as the necklace may land in the wrong place and look like it's falling off a cliff.    

But you nailed the look for you... blingy earrings!  The Magic pave earrings look fabulous on you... super wow! 
By the way, since you love wow and bling, have you tried on the Magic BTF ring?  I love love love that ring!  I actually went to purchase that ring, but it's a bit too logo-y for me and not really my look, so I passed, at least for now .

However, if I were you with the "wow" look, I would wear your Magic pave earrings and the Magic BTF ring together. All you need are those two pieces. No necklace, no bracelet. These two pieces are bold, they make a statement, it's coordinated, the rounded clover design is clean, and yes... it screams VCA wow!  It's totally you! 

Try the Magic pave BTF ring with your earrings... I think it looks super chic with casual clothes, like you just threw your pieces on and are not trying too hard, like these are your everyday bling which they are!  It would not look the same with a suit, too tacky, as if one is trying too hard to prove something.  My opinion of course, and everyone has their preferences.  You just can't go wrong with VCA really.  

No, I did not know @Cool Breeze had a huge Rolex collection!  @Cool Breeze , where are you?  I'd love to see a link to your Rolex watch collection!


----------



## so_sofya1985

BigAkoya said:


> You are so cute, the milk lady analogy.  Yes, long necklaces can be tricky for boobie ladies as the necklace may land in the wrong place and look like it's falling off a cliff.
> 
> But you nailed the look for you... blingy earrings!  The Magic pave earrings look fabulous on you... super wow!
> By the way, since you love wow and bling, have you tried on the Magic BTF ring?  I love love love that ring!  I actually went to purchase that ring, but it's a bit too logo-y for me and not really my look, so I passed, at least for now .
> 
> However, if I were you with the "wow" look, I would wear your Magic pave earrings and the Magic BTF ring together. All you need are those two pieces. No necklace, no bracelet. These two pieces are bold, they make a statement, it's coordinated, the rounded clover design is clean, and yes... it screams VCA wow!  It's totally you!
> 
> Try the Magic pave BTF ring with your earrings... I think it looks super chic with casual clothes, like you just threw your pieces on and are not trying too hard, like these are your everyday bling which they are!  It would not look the same with a suit, too tacky, as if one is trying too hard to prove something.  My opinion of course, and everyone has their preferences.  You just can't go wrong with VCA really.
> 
> No, I did not know @Cool Breeze had a huge Rolex collection!  @Cool Breeze , where are you?  I'd love to see a link to your Rolex watch collection!


Well now I am sure I made a mistake on the name probably... but let’s see what cool breeze says.... anyway If it is not her there is a lady who’s into yachting and she has a killer collection of diamond rings and Rolexes. I really enjoyed looking through her pictures!

yes that’s exactly it, the necklace was falling off a cliff on my bust, I think I will wait for the 10 motif in carnelian/guilloche and see where that takes me.

the magic btw ring I have tried a few times - once when I was buying the lotus and also today, and both times I didn’t like the way it sat on my hand - it felt flat so to speak..here is the pic from before


----------



## so_sofya1985

glamourbag said:


> Of the items you tried on I have to say I love the frivole set and the Frivole earrings look beautiful on you and would be perfect for daily wear. I also really like the three row bangle but if to choose between the Cartier pave and the three row I think I would fall for the Cartier (and Im not a big Cartier fan but that is one piece I do like - well obv I would I mean - diamonds, hello?). The thing when hunting for new pieces is -when you have such statement pieces like you have, its harder as so many of the other options are sub par. Have you looked at the full pave Cosmos earrings and ring?
> Oh, and you AREEEE the stunner. Its obvious - a dead give away is the fact that YOU wear the earrings; they dont wear you!


@glamourbag @BigAkoya @880 thank you ladies for the compliment! As you can imagine having had kids made my self esteem drop a little (vca pick it right up haha)!!!

I absolutely agree re Cartier, it is another level really, I have to go and try it on ASAP!

re frivole I did not realise how much of a difference colour of gold makes, looking at action pics of @BigAkoya I really should have tried the WG to see how that sits with me!

I did check cosmos out - but only the ring! It hasn’t sung to me yet, I think I need a few years to warm up to it! I do like the MOP but as you said I have spoiled it for myself and everything now looks subpar....


----------



## so_sofya1985

880 said:


> i agree with @BigAkoya! And, of course with @glamourbag that you are stunning! Love the frivole on you! Are you going for yg or wg? I kind of feel like that question kind of shapes where you will go! I do like color on you but (I confess I was least fond of the turquoise bracelet). somehow I see you in big diamond pieces lol. Maybe it’s the de grisg pieces you have already or my imagining it with your white kelly sparkling in the sun  however, I do think all of your action pics are fabulous! Do you like Bulgari serpenti at all? I can also see you in some Bulgari diamond pieces.


I Love bulgari serpenti : especially the wrap around ceramic watches and their pave bracelets, absolutely good call and I will go check it out too again! I remember saving pictures of the full pave bracelets - need to try it on now!

I really liked the YG frivole on myself but I want to try the WG now that I have seen action pictures of @BigAkoya


----------



## so_sofya1985

DS2006 said:


> Yes, the Frivole is outstanding!!! I agree with everything BigAkoya said regarding yg being a little more casual.  I personally love the white gold the most, but since you have the Magic pave earrings in wg, I can see why you might want a different look for the Frivole.  Thanks for posting all the pictures! Everything looks good on you! It's fun to see them since some of us do not have access to a boutique!


I was thinking that yes I love the different look but maybe WG will look better with my magic pendant ? If I buy YG - it’s a whole other purchasing story so to speak haha
And it is my pleasure re pictures - I love looking through pictures of members so I thought really made sure I snapped most of things I tried on!


----------



## eternallove4bag

so_sofya1985 said:


> Were my thoughts exactly!
> 
> @BigAkoya @eternallove4bag so no to any of the bracelets?


I would have said a big YES to the single row diamond perlee bracelet but I know you gave it a 6/10 so was hesitant. I have it in RG and I have been wearing it even more than my perlee clover bracelet these days.


----------



## eternallove4bag

so_sofya1985 said:


> Going to check it now. Would you wear all 3 at the same time? My mom is into 3s too, no actually she gets Everything that is within the collection - so usually it is earrings, necklace, rings and bracelet - I feel it is a more glamorous look to pull it all off at the same time:.: I am not there yet  1,2 items and a watch is more than enough for me for any given outing.


Just wanted to share my thoughts on wearing all 3 pieces together. I wouldn’t, 95% of the time but that 5% where I am like ‘f*** u, I don’t care what I wear and so neither should you’ I would wear all 3 together 
Interestingly enough, I wore my Frivole pave earrings and matching pendant today all day out but decided to leave the Frivole pave BTF ring at home. In fact, the bling was so much with just those two that I didn’t even wear any of my bracelets, just my Tiffany ring. Felt pretty low key yet at the same time glamorous in my ripped jeans and the bling


----------



## lynne_ross

so_sofya1985 said:


> Hello lovelies! So I made it to VCA this afternoon and tried a bunch of stuff: unfortunately to say, nothing grabbed my attention as much as lotus ring or my pave 3 motif did, but out of all, I felt the following:
> 1. Frivole YG ring and earrings 8/10
> 2. 3 row pave bracelet 10/10
> 3. Perlee bracelet 8/10
> 4. Not sold on carnelian guilloche necklace
> 5. Hated the carnelian earrings on me...
> 6. One row pave bracelet - 6/10
> 7. Vintage pave for the pinky 9/10
> 
> will add if forgot anything


Love the 3 row on you. I also feel like you are a wow jewelry woman. I do not find frivoles wow. I love it and plan to own it in yg but it is not wow to me, even in wg. I see you wearing the bird of paradise ring (discountinued) or something similar. I would wait for vca to release something new in the future. 
The frivoles earrings would be good for office earrings if you are comfortable. I would in Finance too and I find they are great everyday earrings.


----------



## BigAkoya

so_sofya1985 said:


> Well now I am sure I made a mistake on the name probably... but let’s see what cool breeze says.... anyway If it is not her there is a lady who’s into yachting and she has a killer collection of diamond rings and Rolexes. I really enjoyed looking through her pictures!
> 
> yes that’s exactly it, the necklace was falling off a cliff on my bust, I think I will wait for the 10 motif in carnelian/guilloche and see where that takes me.
> 
> the magic btw ring I have tried a few times - once when I was buying the lotus and also today, and both times I didn’t like the way it sat on my hand - it felt flat so to speak..here is the pic from before
> 
> View attachment 5198316


The Magic design is a simple design, a big four leaf clover basically.  It is not an artistic design like Frivole or Lotus.
However, Magic is not about the design.  The beauty of Magic is all about screaming the big VCA logo.  I think if you look at the Magic BTF ring in that view, you will love it.  It's not a “look at this piece of art” ring like Lotus or Frivole.  It's “look at my blingy VCA ring.”

I personally feel Magic BTF is a perfect match if you want to make a set.  Often times, I buy pieces to make a set even though I don't love the piece by itself (e.g. the Lotus earrings are a good example).  Sometimes the set is more beautiful when worn together than the individual pieces, and when I wear them together, I love love love the set.  Hence for me, it is worth buying a piece I may not love to create a beautiful set.  I go for the overall blingy effect, not just the individual piece.  I hope that made sense.

Try wearing it on your fourth ring finger.  I personaly prefer it on the fourth finger as I think large clovers next to the fourth ring finger and pinkie will make the ring stand out more.  Plus, the hand is more angled toward the fourth and pinkie fingers, so it may not look so flat as it does not sitting right in the middle of your hand.

For me, if I had your earrings, I would buy the Magic BTF ring to make a gorgeous set.  A bracelet is nice, but anyone can wear a bracelet.  However, not anyone can wear a nice blingy ring.  Make that statement is what I say!  Go for the blingy ring.    That's just my thoughts of course.

Lastly, on your other post on Frivole WG, I posted some modshots somewhere in this forum... I can't find them to paste the links here, so please allow me to repost here for you to make it easier to find.

In the first photo, I had already purchased the ring and earrings, and I was at VCA to try on the Very Large pendant and bracelet to find a third piece.  To me, the bracelet does not look good with the ring (see the photo).  I felt the braclet took away from the ring, and the bracelet gave too much of a dainty/delicate look.  That was just me, but you may like the bracelet with it.  Hope these photos excite you to go back to VCA and try on the WG pieces!
I hope this helps.  Can't wait to see your next pieces!


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Love the 3 row on you. I also feel like you are a wow jewelry woman. I do not find frivoles wow. I love it and plan to own it in yg but it is not wow to me, even in wg. I see you wearing the bird of paradise ring (discountinued) or something similar. I would wait for vca to release something new in the future.
> The frivoles earrings would be good for office earrings if you are comfortable. I would in Finance too and I find they are great everyday earrings.


Have you tried Hellebore in Lapis?  You are my hand model as all rings look good on your beautiful, long, slender fingers! 
I thought this ring was so ugly when it first came out last year, but I am in love with it now.   
Hellébore ring - VCARP7EO00 - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)


----------



## BigAkoya

so_sofya1985 said:


> These felt like they truly belonged there
> View attachment 5198032
> 
> 
> View attachment 5198033


These look really bold and elegant on you!  Gorgeous, both the bling and you!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Have you tried Hellebore in Lapis?  You are my hand model as all rings look good on your beautiful, long, slender fingers!
> I thought this ring was so ugly when it first came out last year, but I am in love with it now.
> Hellébore ring - VCARP7EO00 - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)


I am in the it is so ugly camp. I have seen some of the pieces in person and it did not change my opinion. The two rings I have on my list are pave frivoles in yg and the noeud. I picked the lotus over noeud for my anniversary gift but I still absolutely love that ring.


----------



## Lien

so_sofya1985 said:


> Hello lovelies! So I made it to VCA this afternoon and tried a bunch of stuff: unfortunately to say, nothing grabbed my attention as much as lotus ring or my pave 3 motif did, but out of all, I felt the following:
> 1. Frivole YG ring and earrings 8/10
> 2. 3 row pave bracelet 10/10
> 3. Perlee bracelet 8/10
> 4. Not sold on carnelian guilloche necklace
> 5. Hated the carnelian earrings on me...
> 6. One row pave bracelet - 6/10
> 7. Vintage pave for the pinky 9/10
> 
> will add if forgot anything



Girl!!  Without reading the other posts, I have to jump in here and say why am I not surprised that you love the 3-row pave bracelet?!!

Is that on your wish list now?  that's sooooo YOU!!

Do you have any other pics of that?  Your pic makes me want it soooo bad!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

eternallove4bag said:


> I would have said a big YES to the single row diamond perlee bracelet but I know you gave it a 6/10 so was hesitant. I have it in RG and I have been wearing it even more than my perlee clover bracelet these days.


I liked it but not loved it, maybe because it felt small - my hands are quite large so it kind of got lost...


----------



## so_sofya1985

BigAkoya said:


> The Magic design is a simple design, a big four leaf clover basically.  It is not an artistic design like Frivole or Lotus.
> However, Magic is not about the design.  The beauty of Magic is all about screaming the big VCA logo.  I think if you look at the Magic BTF ring in that view, you will love it.  It's not a “look at this piece of art” ring like Lotus or Frivole.  It's “look at my blingy VCA ring.”
> 
> I personally feel Magic BTF is a perfect match if you want to make a set.  Often times, I buy pieces to make a set even though I don't love the piece by itself (e.g. the Lotus earrings are a good example).  Sometimes the set is more beautiful when worn together than the individual pieces, and when I wear them together, I love love love the set.  Hence for me, it is worth buying a piece I may not love to create a beautiful set.  I go for the overall blingy effect, not just the individual piece.  I hope that made sense.
> 
> Try wearing it on your fourth ring finger.  I personaly prefer it on the fourth finger as I think large clovers next to the fourth ring finger and pinkie will make the ring stand out more.  Plus, the hand is more angled toward the fourth and pinkie fingers, so it may not look so flat as it does not sitting right in the middle of your hand.
> 
> For me, if I had your earrings, I would buy the Magic BTF ring to make a gorgeous set.  A bracelet is nice, but anyone can wear a bracelet.  However, not anyone can wear a nice blingy ring.  Make that statement is what I say!  Go for the blingy ring.    That's just my thoughts of course.
> 
> Lastly, on your other post on Frivole WG, I posted some modshots somewhere in this forum... I can't find them to paste the links here, so please allow me to repost here for you to make it easier to find.
> 
> In the first photo, I had already purchased the ring and earrings, and I was at VCA to try on the Very Large pendant and bracelet to find a third piece.  To me, the bracelet does not look good with the ring (see the photo).  I felt the braclet took away from the ring, and the bracelet gave too much of a dainty/delicate look.  That was just me, but you may like the bracelet with it.  Hope these photos excite you to go back to VCA and try on the WG pieces!
> I hope this helps.  Can't wait to see your next pieces!
> 
> View attachment 5198356
> View attachment 5198357
> View attachment 5198358


Oh I love your pictures! But I have to say I disagree on the purchase of items just to complete the set. I have done so in the past and they ended up in the safe never being worn!
I tried wearing that ring alldifferent ways even added one more single magic ring haha but nothing worked!
I have a magic pendant so I think that would be enough to “complete” that set! Although I have no problem wearing just then, my ring and the watch!!!

I love how vca looks equally chic on your in shorts


----------



## so_sofya1985

Lien said:


> Girl!!  Without reading the other posts, I have to jump in here and say why am I not surprised that you love the 3-row pave bracelet?!!
> 
> Is that on your wish list now?  that's sooooo YOU!!
> 
> Do you have any other pics of that?  Your pic makes me want it soooo bad!!


That’s what my SA said! 
basically I give it a 10/10 cause it’s a beauty but... I didn’t have this “gotta have it” feeling...I really want to see the pave bracelet like you told me all along!


----------



## Lien

so_sofya1985 said:


> That’s what my SA said!
> basically I give it a 10/10 cause it’s a beauty but... I didn’t have this “gotta have it” feeling...I really want to see the pave bracelet like you told me all along!



Haha, ok!  For that amount of money, you need to be 1000% sure that you MUST have it!


----------



## so_sofya1985

lynne_ross said:


> Love the 3 row on you. I also feel like you are a wow jewelry woman. I do not find frivoles wow. I love it and plan to own it in yg but it is not wow to me, even in wg. I see you wearing the bird of paradise ring (discountinued) or something similar. I would wait for vca to release something new in the future.
> The frivoles earrings would be good for office earrings if you are comfortable. I would in Finance too and I find they are great everyday earrings.


I just googled the bird of paradise and it is SO me! You nailed my taste haha
Yes I actually imagined the YG to be worn to the office and liked the idea of them not being too bling, but now that everyone is praising WG ones I think I need to try that to make the final decision


----------



## Lien

BigAkoya said:


> This is my exact point about you being wow!  Forget cute... go for wow!  Always!
> And your earrings... wow wow wow!



Took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Lien said:


> Haha, ok!  For that amount of money, you need to be 1000% sure that you MUST have it!


Girl preach! Your words stayed with me I swear! Now unless the jewellery speaks to me in volume (Tolstoy War and Peace size lol) I pass. I have way too much in my safe that isn’t being worn


----------



## Lien

BigAkoya said:


> YG Pave Frivole to me is not the same as WG Pave Frivole.  The eye sees both the YG and the diamonds, hence the look is more a gold jewelry piece with diamonds.  YG is also a more casual look (e.g. high jewellery is almost always in platinum or WG).  With WG Frivole, the WG takes a backseat and all you see are diamonds, so it's more an all diamond piece, and it's super blingy.  Similar to your WG Magic earrings, all you see are the diamonds, and the metal takes a backseat.
> 
> Frivole to me is bold elegance which I love.  The petals are three dimensional, it is a pure work of art, it is just a stunning piece.
> Magic pave to me is more in-your-face logo wow.  While the design is simpler, just a four leaf clover, it screams VCA.
> The two are very different looks, yet they both make statements.
> 
> If you can love WG, I would choose the WG Frivole pave set over the YG. Maybe try on both again.
> I just received my Lotus earrings, so I just posted photos in the Action Thread of my Frivole set with my Lotus set so you can see and compare those.
> 
> I would love to see Hellebore on real fingers!



Agreed again!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Why


BigAkoya said:


> Have you tried Hellebore in Lapis?  You are my hand model as all rings look good on your beautiful, long, slender fingers!
> I thought this ring was so ugly when it first came out last year, but I am in love with it now.
> Hellébore ring - VCARP7EO00 - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)


Why does that happen? We try something and immediately hate it and then time passes and it grows on us....

I have to be honest... about 3,4 years ago I’d tell you I would never even look at frivole and here I am now lusting over it!


----------



## so_sofya1985

@Lien do you have any frivoles in your treasure chest? I don’t remember ever seeing you in any...


----------



## Lien

so_sofya1985 said:


> @Lien do you have any frivoles in your treasure chest? I don’t remember ever seeing you in any...



I'd LOVE to have both the WG Frivole BTF ring and the single ring, to wear together on one hand.  I wouldn't wear just the BTF ring.  It'd have to be the whole "set".

I took a pic of it a long time ago.  Still can't get the image out of my head.  Lemme see if I can find it again.

I am also a matchy matchy person.  So I'd have to get the matching WG earrings.  But I am finding VCA earrings not super comfy for me and my studs are my staple 95% of the time.  So I'm not sure I'd get the rings.


----------



## Lien

lynne_ross said:


> Love the 3 row on you. I also feel like you are a wow jewelry woman. I do not find frivoles wow. I love it and plan to own it in yg but it is not wow to me, even in wg.* I see you wearing the bird of paradise ring *(discountinued) or something similar. I would wait for vca to release something new in the future.
> The frivoles earrings would be good for office earrings if you are comfortable. I would in Finance too and I find they are great everyday earrings.



Now we're talking!

Be still my heart!


----------



## Lien

glamourbag said:


> Of the items you tried on I have to say I love the frivole set and the Frivole earrings look beautiful on you and would be perfect for daily wear. I also really like the three row bangle but if to choose between the Cartier pave and the three row I think I would fall for the Cartier (and Im not a big Cartier fan but that is one piece I do like - well obv I would I mean - diamonds, hello?). The thing when hunting for new pieces is -when you have such statement pieces like you have, its harder as so many of the other options are sub par. Have you looked at the full pave Cosmos earrings and ring?
> Oh, and you AREEEE the stunner. Its obvious - a dead give away is the fact that YOU wear the earrings; they dont wear you!



I also slightly prefer the Cartier pave Love.  I think the 3-row is something you'd get if either you're a huge VCA fan (which I am) and/or you've already got the Cartier pave Love and you want another statement pave bracelet in a different category/of a different feel.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Lien said:


> I also slightly prefer the Cartier pave Love.  I think the 3-row is something you'd get if either you're a huge VCA fan (which I am) and/or you've already got the Cartier pave Love and you want another statement pave bracelet in a different category/of a different feel.


My thoughts exactly! 
which reminds me I have a bling diamond chopard bracelet in my safe, maybe it’s time to get it out and forget about the bracelet saga haha


----------



## so_sofya1985

Lien said:


> I also slightly prefer the Cartier pave Love.  I think the 3-row is something you'd get if either you're a huge VCA fan (which I am) and/or you've already got the Cartier pave Love and you want another statement pave bracelet in a different category/of a different feel.


Found one more for you


----------



## so_sofya1985

Look how it shines here... @BigAkoya


I really like how it looks next to my Daytona...

Note to myself: Daytona off for polish.


----------



## so_sofya1985

@Lien this is the bracelet I am referring to.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Lien said:


> I'd LOVE to have both the WG Frivole BTF ring and the single ring, to wear together on one hand.  I wouldn't wear just the BTF ring.  It'd have to be the whole "set".
> 
> I took a pic of it a long time ago.  Still can't get the image out of my head.  Lemme see if I can find it again.
> 
> I am also a matchy matchy person.  So I'd have to get the matching WG earrings.  But I am finding VCA earrings not super comfy for me and my studs are my staple 95% of the time.  So I'm not sure I'd get the rings.


Omg show me.... funny you mention wearing two of them, 
I had this idea of wearing the btf butterfly and a single butterfly on one hand but it didn’t work... in my head it did... reality showed otherwise
I shall try it with frivole...


----------



## so_sofya1985

Do we agree it does not suit me?


----------



## Lien

so_sofya1985 said:


> Found one more for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5198608



Wow!  Love love love that!


----------



## Lien

so_sofya1985 said:


> @Lien this is the bracelet I am referring to.
> View attachment 5198612



Girl, you don't need another pave bracelet!  I LOVE that!! 

In fact, I love love love that combo - of watch and bracelet.


----------



## Lien

so_sofya1985 said:


> Do we agree it does not suit me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5198613



I actually rather like it on you.  It goes with what you're wearing.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Lien said:


> Girl, you don't need another pave bracelet!  I LOVE that!!
> 
> In fact, I love love love that combo - of watch and bracelet.


And that’s how that story ended!!! Seal of approval haha thank you!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Lien said:


> I actually rather like it on you.  It goes with what you're wearing.


Even the fact that it goes over the mountain hills?
I realised my breasts got bigger since I’m still kinda breastfeeding and it has really made me shy as to how big they are.... maybe when they deflate and sag I will be more into 20s ahahahahha (crying really)


----------



## Lien

so_sofya1985 said:


> Omg show me.... funny you mention wearing two of them,
> I had this idea of wearing the btf butterfly and a single butterfly on one hand but it didn’t work... in my head it did... reality showed otherwise
> I shall try it with frivole...



I'd try the WG frivole rings, not YG.  I think you're more of a WG person, right? and I agree with @BigAkoya that with WG, all you see is diamonds..a sea of super blingy diamonds.


----------



## Lien

so_sofya1985 said:


> Even the fact that it goes over the mountain hills?



The 20-motif goes with your outfit...the whole ensemble is soft, flowy, feminine.


----------



## glamourbag

so_sofya1985 said:


> Do we agree it does not suit me?


Why do you think it doesn't suit you? It (the carnelian and rg combination) is a very feminine look on you! I actually kind of love it to be honest....
What about doubling it if you dont like it highlighting your bust area (Not that I think it actually highlights anything it "shouldn't" but I note you saying it may feel like it draws attention to a certain area)? Or is doubling not your preference?


----------



## lynne_ross

so_sofya1985 said:


> Do we agree it does not suit me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5198613


It looks perfect with this outfit. Perfect.


----------



## so_sofya1985

glamourbag said:


> Why do you think it doesn't suit you? It (the carnelian and rg combination) is a very feminine look on you! I actually kind of love it to be honest....
> What about doubling it if you dont like it highlighting your bust area (Not that I think it actually highlights anything it "shouldn't" but I note you saying it may feel like it draws attention to a certain area)? Or is doubling not your preference?


I tried doubling it but it wasn’t nice... I don’t know why it didn’t speak to me, maybe I have to go back and try it on a shirt with jeans to see if it works with other items!


----------



## so_sofya1985

lynne_ross said:


> It looks perfect with this outfit. Perfect.


Darn...


----------



## missie1

Hi ladies,

 I finally made it to VCA yesterday in Chicago to check out few items. I had appointment to check out 20 motifs.   I was with DH so as soon as we walked in he sat down in front.  The SA takes me to back of store to try on.  He’s like we can go back up front to show DH.    I told him my DH has no idea what VCA costs and we are keeping it that way lol.  He says look at your bag he knows something is up.  I was carrying my rose poudre 30 birkin.   I told him nope he only knows Chanel and I keep it that way.   So now to the business-I didn’t love the 20 motif.  I am busty and it hung weird.  I kept thinking of @BigAkoya words “falling off cliff “. I think it only will work if I’m wearing button up shirt and I had on high neck top so that’s a pause for now.  The 10 motif actually looked really nice.  Just not sure how I feel about this. I asked about the holiday pendant and he said they don’t know yet.  He asked had I seen the internet pics floating and advised that purple is for the Dubabi market.  He was admiring my stack and exclaimed how I had paid 30% markup for all my Alhambra’s.  I felt the same way lol. I told him I was interested in seeing the diamond and onyx bracelet.  They didn’t have stock but he brought out diamond and GMOP bracelet so I was able to preview my latest addition with my current stack.  It’s currently being shortened so should have in few weeks.  Wanted to try Perlee regular clover to see if I liked with little baby but they only had xs.   He said he thought regular  Perlee would be too much metal with my existing stack and I should go for the diamond Perlee.  Unfortunately no stock so I wasn’t able to try it on.  I’m going to Vegas in December so hopefully they will have one for me to try.  Also I tried on sweet butterfly earrings in turquoise and I loved them.  They were so fun with my diamond studs.  I need to see the diamond butterfly versions so I can compare but these are definitely a must have.  Need to grow the money tree some but now I have direction.  Sorry post was so long


----------



## VCALoverNY

880 said:


> Congrats @sjunky13 on your new purchases and great experience!
> @hers4eva, ITA with @BigAkoya! Fingers crossed you can get it very soon!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the recommendation! I think we’ve passed the Pucci boutique between the hotel and dior
> i wore my new dior dress with VCA six motif to the ballet (Notre Dame was the title of the ballet) in Rome tonight. Dior kindly sent flowers bc the dress i bought had to be taken back for a button reattachment. After reading about a TPF members horrible VCA customer service with a missing post, Dior‘s super sweet customer service really stood out, and it makes me want to shop at Dior (though the Rome SA understands and supports that my home store is NY). Dior corporate does make it easy as the Dior SA in Rome can look up my purchase history including my sizes from NY) The fact that Dior RTW customer service is far nicer and better than a VCA jewelry brand experience is scandalous given the cost of VCA.
> 
> View attachment 5195262
> View attachment 5195263
> View attachment 5195265


You look fabulous!!


----------



## VCALoverNY

so_sofya1985 said:


> Do we agree it does not suit me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5198613


I think it looks incredible on you! Especially w that fab dress you’re wearing….


----------



## so_sofya1985

VCALoverNY said:


> I think it looks incredible on you! Especially w that fab dress you’re wearing….


Maybe I need to check my eyes out  thank you!!! I will try it again with a different outfit as summer is almost gone and we are bracing for cold weather now


----------



## glamourbag

missie1 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I finally made it to VCA yesterday in Chicago to check out few items. I had appointment to check out 20 motifs.   I was with DH so as soon as we walked in he sat down in front.  The SA takes me to back of store to try on.  He’s like we can go back up front to show DH.    I told him my DH has no idea what VCA costs and we are keeping it that way lol.  He says look at your bag he knows something is up.  I was carrying my rose poudre 30 birkin.   I told him nope he only knows Chanel and I keep it that way.   So now to the business-I didn’t love the 20 motif.  I am busty and it hung weird.  I kept thinking of @BigAkoya words “falling off cliff “. I think it only will work if I’m wearing button up shirt and I had on high neck top so that’s a pause for now.  The 10 motif actually looked really nice.  Just not sure how I feel about this. I asked about the holiday pendant and he said they don’t know yet.  He asked had I seen the internet pics floating and advised that purple is for the Dubabi market.  He was admiring my stack and exclaimed how I had paid 30% markup for all my Alhambra’s.  I felt the same way lol. I told him I was interested in seeing the diamond and onyx bracelet.  They didn’t have stock but he brought out diamond and GMOP bracelet so I was able to preview my latest addition with my current stack.  It’s currently being shortened so should have in few weeks.  Wanted to try Perlee regular clover to see if I liked with little baby but they only had xs.   He said he thought regular  Perlee would be too much metal with my existing stack and I should go for the diamond Perlee.  Unfortunately no stock so I wasn’t able to try it on.  I’m going to Vegas in December so hopefully they will have one for me to try.  Also I tried on sweet butterfly earrings in turquoise and I loved them.  They were so fun with my diamond studs.  I need to see the diamond butterfly versions so I can compare but these are definitely a must have.  Need to grow the money tree some but now I have direction.  Sorry post was so long


I love the 10 motif so asking my opinion on that I say its a YES from me. Did you try the regular clover in the XS? If your not XS then obviously it wont fit the same, but you get the general idea. I think the one row is stunning with the sweet clover and the D'or (they show it together on the website) but then you might have also seen that I also posted a pic a little bit ago of the one row, the sweet clover and original clover and I love that pairing! Its a hard decision but worth waiting for before making a decision. The onyx and wg pave 5 motif is one Id like to see as well but its always out of stock every time I ask. Is there something you're leaning more towards?


----------



## shweetalhambra

Does anyone shower with their VCA jewelry. I don’t but curious if anyone does since it would be more convenient to just leave it on all the time.


----------



## so_sofya1985

shweetalhambra said:


> Does anyone shower with their VCA jewelry. I don’t but curious if anyone does since it would be more convenient to just leave it on all the time.


I do it all in my holiday 2020 guilloche pendant  my SA examined it yesterday and said it’s in good condition still! I do wash it with fairy and a soft brush from time to time though


----------



## so_sofya1985

@BigAkoya your persuasion towards WG frivole has taken its toll! I am on the way to try it out... going incognito to a different store because I’m awkward about coming back twice in 2 days


----------



## shweetalhambra

so_sofya1985 said:


> I do it all in my holiday 2020 guilloche pendant  my SA examined it yesterday and said it’s in good condition still! I do wash it with fairy and a soft brush from time to time though


oh good! I have the vintage rose gold pendant so if you’re showering with the guilloche, I think the vintage would be fine lol!


----------



## so_sofya1985

No earrings here grrrrr

just tried magic 6 necklace - not for me
Also tried frivole necklace in pave and it’s STUNNING oh booiiiii


----------



## so_sofya1985

Ok!!!!! Ok!!!!! I know what I want now - and this is IT! This is 10000 percent me! In between and a single on the pinky


----------



## missie1

glamourbag said:


> I love the 10 motif so asking my opinion on that I say its a YES from me. Did you try the regular clover in the XS? If your not XS then obviously it wont fit the same, but you get the general idea. I think the one row is stunning with the sweet clover and the D'or (they show it together on the website) but then you might have also seen that I also posted a pic a little bit ago of the one row, the sweet clover and original clover and I love that pairing! Its a hard decision but worth waiting for before making a decision. The onyx and wg pave 5 motif is one Id like to see as well but its always out of stock every time I ask. Is there something you're leaning more towards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5198734


Your taste is amazing so I’m definitely listening.   The 10 motif I need to try again as it would be SO as I want in RG GMOP just to make sure.  I’m really really leaning towards the pave and onyx Alhambra.  I’m thinking long term I might want to build out collection of 3 Pave and 5 motifs bracelets I already have GMOP coming so maybe two more.


----------



## so_sofya1985

My mouth is closed (semi) but I am Screaming!!!!!!! I want this bad! And the two rings! Oh VCA what you do to me


----------



## glamourbag

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ok!!!!! Ok!!!!! I know what I want now - and this is IT! This is 10000 percent me! In between and a single on the pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5198813


YESSSSSS! Love this!!!!!!!


----------



## glamourbag

missie1 said:


> Your taste is amazing so I’m definitely listening.   The 10 motif I need to try again as it would be SO as I want in RG GMOP just to make sure.  I’m really really leaning towards the pave and onyx Alhambra.  I’m thinking long term I might want to build out collection of 3 Pave and 5 motifs bracelets I already have GMOP coming so maybe two more.


That will be a beautiful collection! Im totally looking forward to you building this!!!!!


----------



## 880

glamourbag said:


> YESSSSSS! Love this!!!!!!!


@so_sofya1985, I love the single and BTF rings on you! Looks amazing! Fingers crossed that you can get it! Yay!
OT, but have you tried stacking the much less expensive pave Pascuale bruni floral rings? @Notorious Pink has the amazing PB wrap around rings in page, but their lilies ? are three dimensional and beautiful  in groups (and you can mix a lily of diamonds with one of sapphires etc etc
im in Umbria now (before we go to Tuscany) at a relais and chateau hotel with a Michelin restaurant, basically bc DH loves salami, proscuitto, and truffles. I’m ecstatic bc I found brutti ma buoni cookies, a cooked merengue, not too sweet, and crunchy with toasted pistaschios. kind of like a rustic chewy crisp dacquiose in a single bite. But, sadly the property does not have the myriad jewelry display vitrines that were all over hotel de russie or a Pascuale Brunn across the street where I discovered you could stack a bunch of PB rings together.


----------



## 911snowball

OMG that pendant on you sofya, this is a MUST!  Rings too!!  pendant is STUNNING on you!


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> I am in the it is so ugly camp. I have seen some of the pieces in person and it did not change my opinion. The two rings I have on my list are pave frivoles in yg and the noeud. I picked the lotus over noeud for my anniversary gift but I still absolutely love that ring.


Noeud is a gorgeous ring!  It would be beautiful on you! 
I think I'm the only one on this forum that is in love with the Hellebore Lapis ring.   
That ring mesmerizes me (at least on the VCA website)... it's so bold yet elegant, it's 3-D and very artistic, and the lapis as leaves against the diamond border is so beautiful to me. 

On the bright side, if I have to order my size, which I mostly likely will have to, I'll be the first in line!


----------



## BigAkoya

so_sofya1985 said:


> Why
> 
> Why does that happen? We try something and immediately hate it and then time passes and it grows on us....
> 
> I have to be honest... about 3,4 years ago I’d tell you I would never even look at frivole and here I am now lusting over it!


I did not like Frivole at first either.  It is now my favorite VCA collection!  Goes with everything!  Very fun to wear and so different. 

Next time you are there, really stare at the BTF ring to absorb it's beauty... it is as work of art, not just diamonds thrown on a setting...
The petals are heart shaped and angled so it's a true 3D flower effect, the two flowers are very close to each other, on the edge of overlapping, but at different heights, as they would be in nature if two flower blooms were on a bush.  Also, while each heart-shaped petal is symmetrical (a perfect flower petal), the flower itself is asymmetrical (three petals), as it would be in real life in nature. 
The BTF ring is truly beautiful art and craftsmanship in my opinion. 

Can you tell I love Frivole?       
I really hope this fall there are some new WG pave pieces.


----------



## BigAkoya

Lien said:


> I'd LOVE to have both the WG Frivole BTF ring and the single ring, to wear together on one hand.  I wouldn't wear just the BTF ring.  It'd have to be the whole "set".
> 
> I took a pic of it a long time ago.  Still can't get the image out of my head.  Lemme see if I can find it again.
> 
> I am also a matchy matchy person.  So I'd have to get the matching WG earrings.  But I am finding VCA earrings not super comfy for me and my studs are my staple 95% of the time.  So I'm not sure I'd get the rings.


Maybe you need the earrings adjusted.  VCA earrings off the shelf hurt my ears.  I have had to adjust every VCA earring.  
I wrote a post on the four ways to adjust their earrings, and for me, I have to use two of the four adjustments.  
I need to swap out for thinner posts (my ear piercing hole gets really sore with the standard thicker post), and I have to loosen the tension on the clips (the preset clip tension was squishing my ear lobes after only a couple of hours).  

VCA earrings are adjustable to be comfy for everyone, so I hope maybe with a little adjustment you can add some earrings!


----------



## BigAkoya

so_sofya1985 said:


> Look how it shines here... @BigAkoya
> View attachment 5198609
> 
> I really like how it looks next to my Daytona...
> 
> Note to myself: Daytona off for polish.


This looks beautiful and matches the YG on your Daytona.  But the WG pave will also match the stainless!  
Frivole is beautiful in any metal, I think it's more the look you want.  YG is more casual, you see the metal.  WG is more blingy, you barely see the metal.  It's all preference.

By the way, you mentioned you were looking at a RG AP.  Have you tried the Everose Rose Gold Daytona?  I think that is such a beautiful watch for RG lovers!  And Frivole pave comes in RG too!  

On polishing, I am the opposite of you; I don't polish.  Just be careful not to overpolish as when you polish, you are really taking off metal, albeit a tiny tiny layer each time so it's not immediately noticeable.  Every now and then is okay, but if you go crazy over polishing, you will eventually lose that crispiness because it's been polished a billion times (think of something that's been rubbed a billion times... it's smooth, the crispiness is gone).  I personally like well love pieces...the nicks, scratches, and dents are the story of your piece's journey through life with you.


----------



## so_sofya1985

BigAkoya said:


> This looks beautiful and matches the YG on your Daytona.  But the WG pave will also match the stainless!
> Frivole is beautiful in any metal, I think it's more the look you want.  YG is more casual, you see the metal.  WG is more blingy, you barely see the metal.  It's all preference.
> 
> By the way, you mentioned you were looking at a RG AP.  Have you tried the Everose Rose Gold Daytona?  I think that is such a beautiful watch for RG lovers!  And Frivole pave comes in RG too!
> 
> On polishing, I am the opposite of you; I don't polish.  Just be careful not to overpolish as when you polish, you are really taking off metal, albeit a tiny tiny layer each time so it's not immediately noticeable.  Every now and then is okay, but if you go crazy over polishing, you will eventually lose that crispiness because it's been polished a billion times (think of something that's been rubbed a billion times... it's smooth, the crispiness is gone).  I personally like well love pieces...the nicks, scratches, and dents are the story of your piece's journey through life with you.


I have a rose gold day date with rubies and I love the tone of Rolex rose gold! It’s a special tone indeed!

I really did stare at the frivole and loved it so much! Shame the earrings were not available but the btw and single are definitely a winner for me!

hahahaa yes I can see you love it so much! It’s a definitely easier piece to wear than lotus!


----------



## so_sofya1985

BigAkoya said:


> I did not like Frivole at first either.  It is now my favorite VCA collection!  Goes with everything!  Very fun to wear and so different.
> 
> Next time you are there, really stare at the BTF ring to absorb it's beauty... it is as work of art, not just diamonds thrown on a setting...
> The petals are heart shaped and angled so it's a true 3D flower effect, the two flowers are very close to each other, on the edge of overlapping, but at different heights, as they would be in nature if two flower blooms were on a bush.  Also, while each heart-shaped petal is symmetrical (a perfect flower petal), the flower itself is asymmetrical (three petals), as it would be in real life in nature.
> The BTF ring is truly beautiful art and craftsmanship in my opinion.
> 
> Can you tell I love Frivole?
> I really hope this fall there are some new WG pave pieces.


What do you think of snowflake?

i looked at the cosmos ring too and it’s also a stunner... much heavier though
Edit: you are absolutely right re polishing gold, it does take a layer off but I feel it’s time now...


----------



## so_sofya1985

911snowball said:


> OMG that pendant on you sofya, this is a MUST!  Rings too!!  pendant is STUNNING on you!


It’s amazing isn’t it.... I feel it is an easily wearable piece too...


----------



## so_sofya1985

880 said:


> @so_sofya1985, I love the single and BTF rings on you! Looks amazing! Fingers crossed that you can get it! Yay!
> OT, but have you tried stacking the much less expensive pave Pascuale bruni floral rings? @Notorious Pink has the amazing PB wrap around rings in page, but their lilies ? are three dimensional and beautiful  in groups (and you can mix a lily of diamonds with one of sapphires etc etc
> im in Umbria now (before we go to Tuscany) at a relais and chateau hotel with a Michelin restaurant, basically bc DH loves salami, proscuitto, and truffles. I’m ecstatic bc I found brutti ma buoni cookies, a cooked merengue, not too sweet, and crunchy with toasted pistaschios. kind of like a rustic chewy crisp dacquiose in a single bite. But, sadly the property does not have the myriad jewelry display vitrines that were all over hotel de russie or a Pascuale Brunn across the street where I discovered you could stack a bunch of PB rings together.


Oh they are available everywhere... I just to need save save save now...


----------



## so_sofya1985

But what first? Snowflake or the frivole set? Kinda same price I just need a goal in my head


----------



## BigAkoya

so_sofya1985 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I finally made it to VCA yesterday in Chicago to check out few items. I had appointment to check out 20 motifs.   I was with DH so as soon as we walked in he sat down in front.  The SA takes me to back of store to try on.  He’s like we can go back up front to show DH.    I told him my DH has no idea what VCA costs and we are keeping it that way lol.  He says look at your bag he knows something is up.  I was carrying my rose poudre 30 birkin.   I told him nope he only knows Chanel and I keep it that way.   So now to the business-I didn’t love the 20 motif.  I am busty and it hung weird.  I kept thinking of @BigAkoya words “falling off cliff “. I think it only will work if I’m wearing button up shirt and I had on high neck top so that’s a pause for now.  The 10 motif actually looked really nice.  Just not sure how I feel about this. I asked about the holiday pendant and he said they don’t know yet.  He asked had I seen the internet pics floating and advised that purple is for the Dubabi market.  He was admiring my stack and exclaimed how I had paid 30% markup for all my Alhambra’s.  I felt the same way lol. I told him I was interested in seeing the diamond and onyx bracelet.  They didn’t have stock but he brought out diamond and GMOP bracelet so I was able to preview my latest addition with my current stack.  It’s currently being shortened so should have in few weeks.  Wanted to try Perlee regular clover to see if I liked with little baby but they only had xs.   He said he thought regular  Perlee would be too much metal with my existing stack and I should go for the diamond Perlee.  Unfortunately no stock so I wasn’t able to try it on.  I’m going to Vegas in December so hopefully they will have one for me to try.  Also I tried on sweet butterfly earrings in turquoise and I loved them.  They were so fun with my diamond studs.  I need to see the diamond butterfly versions so I can compare but these are definitely a must have.  Need to grow the money tree some but now I have direction.  Sorry post was so long


I love this post!  You were so descriptive sharing your experience... thank you! 
On a necklace, next time you go, try on the Magic 16.  I think a Magic 16 would be gorgeous on you.  It will go past your boobies, yet it is long enough that it will swing gracefully.  It's elongating too and will create the illusion of length (think short plump ladies who wore long diamond/pearl necklaces in the Gilded Age... so glamorous and carefree).  It's about 47", and while you think that may be too long on you, it will actually look shorter because your fabulous boobies will take a few inches off the total length.  I really love the Magic 16, very swingy!

I am really fortunate my hubby loves luxury brands and jewelry on me.  However, I shop alone too.  
The main reason for me to shop alone is, "I" am the client, vs. "we" are the client.  The few times I went bling shopping with my husband, I found it annoying the SAs were trying to appease both of us.  The SAs are always kind, and I feel SAs are more honest with their opinions when there is only one person (me) that will hear their response.  I prefer SAs with an opinion.. as in, "SA, which do you like better on me?".  If it's just me, the SA will respond with his true opinion knowing I asked the question and want his honest opinion.  With my hubby, the SA cautiously looks at hubby and will answer something worthless like "I like both, it's all preference".  

I am excited for you to go to Vegas!  Take photos if you can and don't mind!  Pickings are so slim these days, we love photos!   
Thanks again for your post!


----------



## 880

For you ladies who buy abroad outside of your h8me store, VCA and Bulgari told me that they will expedite the VAT upon departure, but when you declare it back in your home country, is there any savings? Or is it just a bunch of aggravating paperwork

@so_sofya1985, I vote frivole over snowflake, bc you can sit and admire your rings, but JMO. Both are stunning on you! +1 on the Vegas trip! I am looking forward to seeing your VCA action pics there!


----------



## so_sofya1985

BigAkoya said:


> I love this post!  You were so descriptive sharing your experience... thank you!
> On a necklace, next time you go, try on the Magic 16.  I think a Magic 16 would be gorgeous on you.  It will go past your boobies, yet it is long enough that it will swing gracefully.  It's elongating too and will create the illusion of length (think short plump ladies who wore long diamond/pearl necklaces in the Gilded Age... so glamorous and carefree).  It's about 47", and while you think that may be too long on you, it will actually look shorter because your fabulous boobies will take a few inches off the total length.  I really love the Magic 16, very swingy!
> 
> I am really fortunate my hubby loves luxury brands and jewelry on me.  However, I shop alone too.
> The main reason for me to shop alone is, "I" am the client, vs. "we" are the client.  The few times I went bling shopping with my husband, I found it annoying the SAs were trying to appease both of us.  The SAs are always kind, and I feel SAs are more honest with their opinions when there is only one person (me) that will hear their response.  I prefer SAs with an opinion.. as in, "SA, which do you like better on me?".  If it's just me, the SA will respond with his true opinion knowing I asked the question and want his honest opinion.  With my hubby, the SA cautiously looks at hubby and will answer something worthless like "I like both, it's all preference".
> 
> I am excited for you to go to Vegas!  Take photos if you can and don't mind!  Pickings are so slim these days, we love photos!
> Thanks again for your post!


So true re shopping with the partner. However; I never shop with my other half, he’s not accustomed to VCA prices and has different views on jewellery so I do what my mom told me once and I quote: “don’t provoke the geese” -  I know it probably makes little sense to non Russian speakers but it somewhat means the less he knows the better he sleeps! Lol
I do love jewellery shopping with my mom! Or any shopping at all - she cuts it clean with one word lol


----------



## BigAkoya

so_sofya1985 said:


> What do you think of snowflake?
> 
> i looked at the cosmos ring too and it’s also a stunner... much heavier though
> Edit: you are absolutely right re polishing gold, it does take a layer off but I feel it’s time now...


I love the Snowflake collection.  The pendant looks great on you (maydrop it 1/2-1" so it lays the bottom of the hollow of your neck.. hard to see in photo). 

On Cosmos, I am working on an oynx set, and next time I fly to a VCA, then Cosmos oynx/diamond BTF ring and the matching earrings are on my list.  The base of my oynx set is the 20 motif oyinx, so it has to work with that piece.  But yes, I do like Cosmos.  My only hesitation is the thick metal bezel, so stare at that to see if bothers you.  One thing I like about Cosmos BTF is the flowers are two separate flowers; it's a true BTF ring, neither which Friovole or Lotus to me is a true BTF ring with two distinct designs.  
That is what I love about Cosmos BTF and also Magic BTF.  It's a very unique look.


----------



## BigAkoya

so_sofya1985 said:


> But what first? Snowflake or the frivole set? Kinda same price I just need a goal in my head


My vote is Frivole, not even a debate.  Frivole is pure art and beautiful.  The set is stunning.  Plus, it's bold elegant, something different than wow.  

Snowflake is beautiful, but in my opinion, the pendant by itself is a bit lacking as an overall look.  Now you need earrings, but the pendant is too bold to wear just plain diamond studs, so then you think... matching Snowflake earrings!  But if you do that, it doesn't look good with a casual outfit like shorts due to the Snowflake design.    

Plus, you already have Magic pave earrings.  Just wear your earrings and Magic pendant as a short pendant, and you get the same wow effect.  And by short, I do not mean double the chain on the Magic as it will most likely land wrong because it will end up being 17.5" which is a weird length for a pendant.  I mean purchase a separate chain from VCA with the proper length so the Magic motif lays perfectly on your neck... "right below the hollow of your neck".  My personal opinion is short pendants look best at that spot.  The hollow of the neck is such a beautiful sensous area, but it's not often highlighted when ladies wear pendants.  

Just my two cents of course for another point of view, and I know it is all preference.


----------



## missie1

BigAkoya said:


> I love this post!  You were so descriptive sharing your experience... thank you!
> On a necklace, next time you go, try on the Magic 16.  I think a Magic 16 would be gorgeous on you.  It will go past your boobies, yet it is long enough that it will swing gracefully.  It's elongating too and will create the illusion of length (think short plump ladies who wore long diamond/pearl necklaces in the Gilded Age... so glamorous and carefree).  It's about 47", and while you think that may be too long on you, it will actually look shorter because your fabulous boobies will take a few inches off the total length.  I really love the Magic 16, very swingy!
> 
> I am really fortunate my hubby loves luxury brands and jewelry on me.  However, I shop alone too.
> The main reason for me to shop alone is, "I" am the client, vs. "we" are the client.  The few times I went bling shopping with my husband, I found it annoying the SAs were trying to appease both of us.  The SAs are always kind, and I feel SAs are more honest with their opinions when there is only one person (me) that will hear their response.  I prefer SAs with an opinion.. as in, "SA, which do you like better on me?".  If it's just me, the SA will respond with his true opinion knowing I asked the question and want his honest opinion.  With my hubby, the SA cautiously looks at hubby and will answer something worthless like "I like both, it's all preference".
> 
> I am excited for you to go to Vegas!  Take photos if you can and don't mind!  Pickings are so slim these days, we love photos!
> Thanks again for your post!



Ok I will definitely try the magic in Vegas.  I hope they have one in stock.  I now have list of items I need to try and I’m definitely ditching DH when in Vegas.  He approved of  traditional staple diamond  jewelry and watches that’s it.   I am glad he doesn’t know VCA because I’m now able to plan and buy in peace.  I’m glad to know that we ladies all spend serious coin in relative peace.    I didn’t get any pics realized my phone was in my purse with DH. I will make sure to get some in Vegas. What are your thoughts about the butterfly earrings?


----------



## 911snowball

Good point about the earring issue w/the pendant.  However, there is always the snowflake bracelet to go with the pendant.
Then earrings would become a bit less important because that bracelet is beyond words. I have tried it on multiple times just sitting there in the boutique staring at my wrist.  The sparkle is insane.


----------



## missie1

so_sofya1985 said:


> So true re shopping with the partner. However; I never shop with my other half, he’s not accustomed to VCA prices and has different views on jewellery so I do what my mom told me once and I quote: “don’t provoke the geese” -  I know it probably makes little sense to non Russian speakers but it somewhat means the less he knows the better he sleeps! Lol
> I do love jewellery shopping with my mom! Or any shopping at all - she cuts it clean with one word lol


I agree with these sentiments exactly in any language.


----------



## Cool Breeze

so_sofya1985 said:


> I can imagine you this power lady, a partner at a law firm or something!
> I work in finance but could never wear anything bling to work, I work for a french company and french people don’t do bling at all....
> yeah your style would definitely be too much for me to wear all at once ... especially all the Alhambra’s...
> I don’t understand why when I go to try the Alhambra long necklaces I never like them on me! I really love the idea of them and how versatile they are and I really really want to make it work but with my large bust i just look like one of milk ladies from some village in Russia.... I’m just missing a scarf over my head and am good to go ...
> 
> rolexes are a personal love and I don’t see it fading! I have always been a men’s watch girl ever since my dad gave me his Ulysses nardin watch for my 17th birthday.
> however, currently I am also lusting over the brushed rose gold AP..... ouffff now that makes me heart skip a beat any day...
> Have you see @Cool Breeze collection of rolexes? I think she has maybe 100 of them? (I hope I’m referring to the right lady)


Sorry, it’s not me but I wish I had a grand collection.  Hope all is well with you and your family.  Your little girl must be six months old by now?  Take care.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Cool Breeze said:


> Sorry, it’s not me but I wish I had a grand collection.  Hope all is well with you and your family.  Your little girl must be six months old by now?  Take care.


Sorry my dear it was a while ago and I totally made a mistake! My baby girl is 10 months old already and I am back to work in one month ... and I am NOT happy about that 

thank you for asking, hope you are well dear


----------



## couturequeen

so_sofya1985 said:


> I have had this with the love bracelet,  but it has been maybe 10 years? I am talking about the non pave love bracelets - I think I have singled out the reasons stopping me from getting them - I hate the look of scratched gold and I know they evolve into this almost brushed gold look with time which really isn’t for me. The second reason is they don’t look right on their own (aka “lonely looking”) and I don’t like them stacked. Hence I am thinking the pave one like @Lien has might be the one for me.
> In general, I believe that if we have to force the idea of getting something - it is most always not for us....


You’ve accurately identified my hesitation with non-pave Loves, that and the inability to remove daily. I’ll have to see the diamond versions in person to determine if it’s truly worth the price.


----------



## Happyish

so_sofya1985 said:


> The day has come.... well these beauties were paid off a month ago but it is the first day I am wearing my new earrings! I chose
> To wear it dressed down and realised that they are pretty dang easy to wear with just about anything! Love
> View attachment 5191887
> View attachment 5191888


Tres Chic! Wear them well and in good health!


----------



## Happyish

so_sofya1985 said:


> Thank you beautiful lady! I am seriously considering the magic single earrings next but in my mind it’s like VCA VCA Cartier pave love VCA VCA! I did sell those juste un clous in the end so I need a replacement bracelet.... but timeless... maybe perlee? What say you?


After selling my Love and JUC, I shifted to VCA. I now have the 5-row Perlee, the Clover and the 1 row Perlee. Any of them alone, or together are wonderful. I appreciate too, the ability to remove them at the end of the day . . .


----------



## Happyish

so_sofya1985 said:


> And another one


Way too cool. I love the way you're wearing them. I now have earring/outfit envy!


----------



## Happyish

Lien said:


> I too DETEST scratches on my jewellery, which is one of the reasons why I don't wear the non-pave Loves.  I *adore *the look however and also stare at them on other ladies' wrists.  I love all 3 gold colours, esp in the 4-diamond version (the all metal WG looks like steel too me, a tad too masculin).
> 
> OMG, you and I think sooo alike sometimes, it's freaky!  I find *for me*, a non-pave Love looks so "lonely" on its own.  I've actually used that word in the past.


Yes. It's a slippery slope . . .


----------



## Happyish

880 said:


> Congrats @sjunky13 on your new purchases and great experience!
> @hers4eva, ITA with @BigAkoya! Fingers crossed you can get it very soon!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the recommendation! I think we’ve passed the Pucci boutique between the hotel and dior
> i wore my new dior dress with VCA six motif to the ballet (Notre Dame was the title of the ballet) in Rome tonight. Dior kindly sent flowers bc the dress i bought had to be taken back for a button reattachment. After reading about a TPF members horrible VCA customer service with a missing post, Dior‘s super sweet customer service really stood out, and it makes me want to shop at Dior (though the Rome SA understands and supports that my home store is NY). Dior corporate does make it easy as the Dior SA in Rome can look up my purchase history including my sizes from NY) The fact that Dior RTW customer service is far nicer and better than a VCA jewelry brand experience is scandalous given the cost of VCA.
> 
> View attachment 5195262
> View attachment 5195263
> View attachment 5195265


Just stunning! And the necklace is perfect with the dress. Living vicariously in California. Please continue the travel/shoppinglogues!


----------



## Happyish

jasmynh1 said:


> Does anyone here have anything from the Perlée couleurs collection? I have searched the forum but I can't find much at all and they don't seem to be very popular. I'm really interested in choosing one of these pieces and would love any feedback anyone has about them   TIA! I was looking at getting a Frivole piece, but I really like the Malachite in this design.


I don't own anything in the Perlee Couleurs, but I've often admired the collection. These look lovely on you.


----------



## Happyish

so_sofya1985 said:


> Hello lovelies! So I made it to VCA this afternoon and tried a bunch of stuff: unfortunately to say, nothing grabbed my attention as much as lotus ring or my pave 3 motif did, but out of all, I felt the following:
> 1. Frivole YG ring and earrings 8/10
> 2. 3 row pave bracelet 10/10
> 3. Perlee bracelet 8/10
> 4. Not sold on carnelian guilloche necklace
> 5. Hated the carnelian earrings on me...
> 6. One row pave bracelet - 6/10
> 7. Vintage pave for the pinky 9/10
> 
> will add if forgot anything


I second @BigAkoya. I love the pave frivole on you!


----------



## Happyish

so_sofya1985 said:


> I can imagine you this power lady, a partner at a law firm or something!
> I work in finance but could never wear anything bling to work, I work for a french company and french people don’t do bling at all....
> yeah your style would definitely be too much for me to wear all at once ... especially all the Alhambra’s...
> I don’t understand why when I go to try the Alhambra long necklaces I never like them on me! I really love the idea of them and how versatile they are and I really really want to make it work but with my large bust i just look like one of milk ladies from some village in Russia.... I’m just missing a scarf over my head and am good to go ...
> 
> rolexes are a personal love and I don’t see it fading! I have always been a men’s watch girl ever since my dad gave me his Ulysses nardin watch for my 17th birthday.
> however, currently I am also lusting over the brushed rose gold AP..... ouffff now that makes me heart skip a beat any day...
> Have you see @Cool Breeze collection of rolexes? I think she has maybe 100 of them? (I hope I’m referring to the right lady)


I know what you mean about the bust . . . it's that NY/Fashion mythology-everything looks better on someone flat-chested. I joke that I'm from Russian peasant stock. However, I digress. I think the VCA 20-motif Alhambra necklace looks fabulous! I've been collecting these for years. I find the vintage alhambra in the longer version elongates the torso. And of course, it can always be doubled it you want to wear it as a choker.
Personally, I think it's very becoming on you and I don't think you should reject it out of hand.
It's so fun to see your modeling shots. Please keep them coming!


----------



## lynne_ross

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ok!!!!! Ok!!!!! I know what I want now - and this is IT! This is 10000 percent me! In between and a single on the pinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5198813


This looks gorgeous. Did you try to with small, big, small flower?


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> The Magic design is a simple design, a big four leaf clover basically.  It is not an artistic design like Frivole or Lotus.
> However, Magic is not about the design.  The beauty of Magic is all about screaming the big VCA logo.  I think if you look at the Magic BTF ring in that view, you will love it.  It's not a “look at this piece of art” ring like Lotus or Frivole.  It's “look at my blingy VCA ring.”
> 
> I personally feel Magic BTF is a perfect match if you want to make a set.  Often times, I buy pieces to make a set even though I don't love the piece by itself (e.g. the Lotus earrings are a good example).  Sometimes the set is more beautiful when worn together than the individual pieces, and when I wear them together, I love love love the set.  Hence for me, it is worth buying a piece I may not love to create a beautiful set.  I go for the overall blingy effect, not just the individual piece.  I hope that made sense.
> 
> Try wearing it on your fourth ring finger.  I personaly prefer it on the fourth finger as I think large clovers next to the fourth ring finger and pinkie will make the ring stand out more.  Plus, the hand is more angled toward the fourth and pinkie fingers, so it may not look so flat as it does not sitting right in the middle of your hand.
> 
> For me, if I had your earrings, I would buy the Magic BTF ring to make a gorgeous set.  A bracelet is nice, but anyone can wear a bracelet.  However, not anyone can wear a nice blingy ring.  Make that statement is what I say!  Go for the blingy ring.    That's just my thoughts of course.
> 
> Lastly, on your other post on Frivole WG, I posted some modshots somewhere in this forum... I can't find them to paste the links here, so please allow me to repost here for you to make it easier to find.
> 
> In the first photo, I had already purchased the ring and earrings, and I was at VCA to try on the Very Large pendant and bracelet to find a third piece.  To me, the bracelet does not look good with the ring (see the photo).  I felt the braclet took away from the ring, and the bracelet gave too much of a dainty/delicate look.  That was just me, but you may like the bracelet with it.  Hope these photos excite you to go back to VCA and try on the WG pieces!
> I hope this helps.  Can't wait to see your next pieces!
> 
> View attachment 5198356
> View attachment 5198357
> View attachment 5198358


That ring looks gorgeous on you and the pearls! Finally, you're spot on. The bracelet doesn't do the ring justice.


----------



## Happyish

so_sofya1985 said:


> Do we agree it does not suit me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5198613


Disagree completely. First, you're beautiful. Anything you wear, will look beautiful. However . . . I like this on you. . .


----------



## Happyish

shweetalhambra said:


> Does anyone shower with their VCA jewelry. I don’t but curious if anyone does since it would be more convenient to just leave it on all the time.


No, with the exception of my all RG sweet alhambra "bracelet," which I lengthened and wear as an anklet. It showers, swims and sleeps with me . . . To avoid damage, anything with a stone should be removed before showering . . .


----------



## Happyish

so_sofya1985 said:


> But what first? Snowflake or the frivole set? Kinda same price I just need a goal in my head


Hands-down--the Frivole. The snowflake is beautiful, but frankly I find it a little underwhelming. I thought it would present larger. Buy the Frivole . . . It's fun, joyous, playful and beautiful!


----------



## shpahlc

BigAkoya said:


> Maybe you need the earrings adjusted.  VCA earrings off the shelf hurt my ears.  I have had to adjust every VCA earring.
> I wrote a post on the four ways to adjust their earrings, and for me, I have to use two of the four adjustments.
> I need to swap out for thinner posts (my ear piercing hole gets really sore with the standard thicker post), and I have to loosen the tension on the clips (the preset clip tension was squishing my ear lobes after only a couple of hours).
> 
> VCA earrings are adjustable to be comfy for everyone, so I hope maybe with a little adjustment you can add some earrings!


BigAkoya - do you have a link to the post you referenced? Would love to read more about the different ways to adjust earrings!


----------



## BigAkoya

shpahlc said:


> BigAkoya - do you have a link to the post you referenced? Would love to read more about the different ways to adjust earrings!


Hi!  It was one post for a Frivole earring, and the conversation went on a bit.  Then it morphed into posts about Alhambra earrings.  Let me try and summarize here so you don't have to click on a thousand posts.

For earrings, there are the four ways VCA can adjust your earrings for a perfect fit.  Here is how to assess if your earrings fit:
- Tightness of the clip: Is the clip squishing your ear so much that you feel it and it hurts? If yes, ask to loosen the clip tension.
- Thickness of the post: Is your ear piercing sensitive/sore/bleeding after wearing? If yes, ask to swap out with thinner posts.
- Length of the post: Is the post sticking out the back of the clips when you wear them? If yes, perfect. If no, ask for longer posts.
- Height position of the earring: The back of your earring should have two holes for the post.  If the post is in the lower hole, the earring will sit higher on your ear.  If the post is in the upper hole, the earring will sit lower on your ear.  Ask the SA to move to suit your preference.  NOTE:  To my knowledge, this double hole applies to Alhambra and Lotus earrings.  My Frivole earrings do not have this double hole. 
And finally, for those who do not have pierced ears, VCA can remove the post, and the earrings can be worn as clip earrings.

As FYI, for me, I had to loosen the clip tension as they were really squishing my ear after a few hours.  I also had to swap the post out for the thinner post as my ear piercing is really small and gets sensitive fast and it was hurting.  Once they made the changes, my earrings felt great, and I can wear them all day.  The SA also told me these two were very common requests.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Lien

so_sofya1985 said:


> My mouth is closed (semi) but I am Screaming!!!!!!! I want this bad! And the two rings! Oh VCA what you do to me
> View attachment 5198837



Girl!!  You and I have really similar tastes, it's freaky!

I love love love love love love the Snowflake line and if I had a money tree, I'd buy the entire line!

I posted a pic of me, somewhere on tPF, "modelling" the large Snowflake pendant which is what you're wearing here, right?  I absolutely ADORE it.

I also posted a pic of me wearing the Frivole BTF and the single ring somewhere (can't find it however).  I wore them on different fingers but the effect is similarly magical!  If you have to decide which one to get first, I'd get the rings first.  Reason being, you already have the magic pave pendant, so that serves that purpose - for now.  Get the rings first and then go back for the pendant later.  I am still dreaming of that pendant and I am fairly sure I'll go back and get that another time.


----------



## Lien

911snowball said:


> Good point about the earring issue w/the pendant.  However, there is always the snowflake bracelet to go with the pendant.
> Then earrings would become a bit less important because that bracelet is beyond words. I have tried it on multiple times just sitting there in the boutique staring at my wrist.  The sparkle is insane.



Agreed.  I am fairly sure I'll get the Snowflake pendant at some point and if I hit the lottery (haha, I don't even buy lottery tickets), I'd so get the Snowflake bracelet.  I remember first seeing the bracelet on a Mariah Carey video yeeeaaars ago and it's been haunting me ever since.  {{SIGH}}


----------



## Lien

BigAkoya said:


> Maybe you need the earrings adjusted.  VCA earrings off the shelf hurt my ears.  I have had to adjust every VCA earring.
> I wrote a post on the four ways to adjust their earrings, and for me, I have to use two of the four adjustments.
> I need to swap out for thinner posts (my ear piercing hole gets really sore with the standard thicker post), and I have to loosen the tension on the clips (the preset clip tension was squishing my ear lobes after only a couple of hours).
> 
> VCA earrings are adjustable to be comfy for everyone, so I hope maybe with a little adjustment you can add some earrings!



Thank you. x

I did already have the earrings adjusted 2 or was it 3 times.  The only issue for me, with these Lotus earrings, is that the LEFT one (for some reason, always the left one with VCA earrings) is still very uncomfortable.   I can wear it maybe half an hour to an hour max.  After that, I have to take them off.

I will however ask again to have the left earring adjusted.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Happyish said:


> I know what you mean about the bust . . . it's that NY/Fashion mythology-everything looks better on someone flat-chested. I joke that I'm from Russian peasant stock. However, I digress. I think the VCA 20-motif Alhambra necklace looks fabulous! I've been collecting these for years. I find the vintage alhambra in the longer version elongates the torso. And of course, it can always be doubled it you want to wear it as a choker.
> Personally, I think it's very becoming on you and I don't think you should reject it out of hand.
> It's so fun to see your modeling shots. Please keep them coming!


Thank you for this, I am quite upset about this actually, Everyone looks so fabulous wearing 20 and I feel it looks outta place on me! I need to keep trying...


----------



## so_sofya1985

lynne_ross said:


> This looks gorgeous. Did you try to with small, big, small flower?


Fun isn’t it? I tried the btw fingers flower and a small flower on the pinky!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Lien said:


> Girl!!  You and I have really similar tastes, it's freaky!
> 
> I love love love love love love the Snowflake line and if I had a money tree, I'd buy the entire line!
> 
> I posted a pic of me, somewhere on tPF, "modelling" the large Snowflake pendant which is what you're wearing here, right?  I absolutely ADORE it.
> 
> I also posted a pic of me wearing the Frivole BTF and the single ring somewhere (can't find it however).  I wore them on different fingers but the effect is similarly magical!  If you have to decide which one to get first, I'd get the rings first.  Reason being, you already have the magic pave pendant, so that serves that purpose - for now.  Get the rings first and then go back for the pendant later.  I am still dreaming of that pendant and I am fairly sure I'll go back and get that another time.


That’s exactly what I was thinking.... as long as I have health I will go back and purchase it all, but as you, @BigAkoya @Happyish suggested I will start with the frivole collection.... but the snowflake tho.... raaaaa!!! (It was the small version my dear / I know you are petite but I am not Hulk to make the large pendant look so small ahahahahha)


----------



## so_sofya1985

Lien said:


> Agreed.  I am fairly sure I'll get the Snowflake pendant at some point and if I hit the lottery (haha, I don't even buy lottery tickets), I'd so get the Snowflake bracelet.  I remember first seeing the bracelet on a Mariah Carey video yeeeaaars ago and it's been haunting me ever since.  {{SIGH}}


..... imagine ladies i so stayed away from the high jewellery I forbade myself from looking at it so have no clew how it even looks... probably is also extortionately expensive right?


----------



## so_sofya1985

Happyish said:


> No, with the exception of my all RG sweet alhambra "bracelet," which I lengthened and wear as an anklet. It showers, swims and sleeps with me . . . To avoid damage, anything with a stone should be removed before showering . . .


Whaaaaat!!!! That’s some gangster stuff!!!!! You wear it as an anklet??? My oh my. I live and learn, please please show us!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Lien said:


> Girl!!  You and I have really similar tastes, it's freaky!
> 
> I love love love love love love the Snowflake line and if I had a money tree, I'd buy the entire line!
> 
> I posted a pic of me, somewhere on tPF, "modelling" the large Snowflake pendant which is what you're wearing here, right?  I absolutely ADORE it.
> 
> I also posted a pic of me wearing the Frivole BTF and the single ring somewhere (can't find it however).  I wore them on different fingers but the effect is similarly magical!  If you have to decide which one to get first, I'd get the rings first.  Reason being, you already have the magic pave pendant, so that serves that purpose - for now.  Get the rings first and then go back for the pendant later.  I am still dreaming of that pendant and I am fairly sure I'll go back and get that another time.


If you find it please repost the snowflake or send me the link i wanna see it bad!


----------



## Lien

so_sofya1985 said:


> That’s exactly what I was thinking.... as long as I have health I will go back and purchase it all, but as you, @BigAkoya @Happyish suggested I will start with the frivole collection.... but the snowflake tho.... raaaaa!!! (It was the small version my dear / I know you are petite but I am not Hulk to make the large pendant look so small ahahahahha)



I tried the large version of the Snowflake pendant.  I always thought after a while, that I'd tried on the small.  But I think it was @BigAkoya who did some brilliant sleuthing and figured out that it was a large. 

As you know, I am really petite (okie, short, haha).  But for some reason, the large pendant didn't look gigantic on me.  It looked _just right_!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Happyish said:


> After selling my Love and JUC, I shifted to VCA. I now have the 5-row Perlee, the Clover and the 1 row Perlee. Any of them alone, or together are wonderful. I appreciate too, the ability to remove them at the end of the day . . .


This is interesting in particular to me: because right now I am experiencing exactly this. I will always love my panther set but the rest : off you go! The fact that I cannot easily take it off always annoyed me ..


----------



## so_sofya1985

Lien said:


> I tried the large version of the Snowflake pendant.  I always thought after a while, that I'd tried on the small.  But I think it was @BigAkoya who did some brilliant sleuthing and figured out that it was a large.
> 
> As you know, I am really petite (okie, short, haha).  But for some reason, the large pendant didn't look gigantic on me.  It looked _just right_!


It looked just right she says hahaha.... but of course you and the bling!
The large version looks massive on the pictures ... I didn’t dare...


----------



## so_sofya1985

couturequeen said:


> You’ve accurately identified my hesitation with non-pave Loves, that and the inability to remove daily. I’ll have to see the diamond versions in person to determine if it’s truly worth the price.


Same thoughts! Also I love to change my jewellery and could NEVER not take it off for the night...


----------



## so_sofya1985

Lien said:


> I tried the large version of the Snowflake pendant.  I always thought after a while, that I'd tried on the small.  But I think it was @BigAkoya who did some brilliant sleuthing and figured out that it was a large.
> 
> As you know, I am really petite (okie, short, haha).  But for some reason, the large pendant didn't look gigantic on me.  It looked _just right_!
> 
> View attachment 5199484


This is absolutely mouth-wateringly gorgeous on you Lien.... and the size is just right...


----------



## nicole0612

Is there a thread dedicated to the stone and alternating pave pieces, bracelets and necklaces? I plan to start with the bracelet and add a necklace once I have lived with the bracelet for awhile and am certain of my choice.
I am having a hard time deciding what to get, because each option has a downside. I would prefer alternating with a stone, not all metal or alternating with guilloche. The most beautiful stones on my complexion are blues and greens, but lapis is not really available to me at retail and malachite is wonderful (my favorite of the options visually) but too delicate for my lifestyle to wear often. I love onyx, but white gold is not very flattering on me. I have the plain GMOP 5 motif, but it tends to look brown/tan in some light, even though it has green and pink flashes as I had requested, so I’m not crazy about it and gifted/lending it to my sister. I suppose I could ask for a darker GMOP that leans towards onyx in some lights. Or perhaps a GMOP with only green flashes and not pink (only cool tones, without warm tones). If there is no thread dedicated to pave bracelets and necklaces, does anyone have a strong recommendation for what they have and love?


----------



## nicole0612

Not to interrupt the much more interesting and aspirational discussion/photos currently in progress! Please continue on ladies, I am enjoying your diamond pieces immensely. I’m just not sure where else to post my question since it is so general.


----------



## lynne_ross

so_sofya1985 said:


> Fun isn’t it? I tried the btw fingers flower and a small flower on the pinky!


I meant did you try it with the BtF ring flipped, so you have the big flower in the middle next to the single small flower? Curious if you have a pic!


----------



## lynne_ross

nicole0612 said:


> Not to interrupt the much more interesting and aspirational discussion/photos currently in progress! Please continue on ladies, I am enjoying your diamond pieces immensely. I’m just not sure where else to post my question since it is so general.


 Just post here!


----------



## nicole0612

lynne_ross said:


> Just post here!


And thank you for already giving me some advice on this subject


----------



## couturequeen

nicole0612 said:


> Is there a thread dedicated to the stone and alternating pave pieces, bracelets and necklaces? I plan to start with the bracelet and add a necklace once I have lived with the bracelet for awhile and am certain of my choice.
> I am having a hard time deciding what to get, because each option has a downside. I would prefer alternating with a stone, not all metal or alternating with guilloche. The most beautiful stones on my complexion are blues and greens, but lapis is not really available to me at retail and malachite is wonderful (my favorite of the options visually) but too delicate for my lifestyle to wear often. I love onyx, but white gold is not very flattering on me. I have the plain GMOP 5 motif, but it tends to look brown/tan in some light, even though it has green and pink flashes as I had requested, so I’m not crazy about it and gifted/lending it to my sister. I suppose I could ask for a darker GMOP that leans towards onyx in some lights. Or perhaps a GMOP with only green flashes and not pink (only cool tones, without warm tones). If there is no thread dedicated to pave bracelets and necklaces, does anyone have a strong recommendation for what they have and love?


I love my blue agate and also look good in blues and greens. I was too late for lapis and now the only pieces are out of my price range. It truly has been the perfect color for me and I’m looking at adding some additional pieces, even if I have to special order. I’d recommend that stone. I am waiting on a more durable green because I can’t maintain malachite without worry.

I asked about alternating agate pieces SO and was told no, but I think it’s more due to the production backups, so I’ll ask again later.


----------



## so_sofya1985

lynne_ross said:


> I meant did you try it with the BtF ring flipped, so you have the big flower in the middle next to the single small flower? Curious if you have a pic!


Oh apologies. Didn’t understand it straight away. I tried different ways but didn’t take any pictures, only took pictures of what I liked so I could stay focused haha


----------



## nicole0612

couturequeen said:


> I love my blue agate and also look good in blues and greens. I was too late for lapis and now the only pieces are out of my price range. It truly has been the perfect color for me and I’m looking at adding some additional pieces, even if I have to special order. I’d recommend that stone. I am waiting on a more durable green because I can’t maintain malachite without worry.
> 
> I asked about alternating agate pieces SO and was told no, but I think it’s more due to the production backups, so I’ll ask again later.



Thank you, yes that is a very good point. No need to force it, if nothing seems quite right. I can always wait a year or so to see if blue agate alternating SOs requests start to be entertained. Like you, I was told previously that this would not be approved as a SO. I would guess that would change eventually since other BA SOs are being approved now. I also have a blue agate bracelet and will eventually add a 10 if alternating motifs continue to not be an option. I do have an alternating malachite SO request still floating around somewhere, I’m kind of hoping the request got lost because I damaged my malachite bracelet in the meantime and realized it is not the best stone for me in a bracelet. My SA says she will not sell me another malachite bracelet or ring, unless I wear it linked as a necklace, though I love the color. I would also really love for a green stone in the chalcedony family to be reintroduced.


----------



## CATEYES

so_sofya1985 said:


> Hello lovelies! So I made it to VCA this afternoon and tried a bunch of stuff: unfortunately to say, nothing grabbed my attention as much as lotus ring or my pave 3 motif did, but out of all, I felt the following:
> 1. Frivole YG ring and earrings 8/10
> 2. 3 row pave bracelet 10/10
> 3. Perlee bracelet 8/10
> 4. Not sold on carnelian guilloche necklace
> 5. Hated the carnelian earrings on me...
> 6. One row pave bracelet - 6/10
> 7. Vintage pave for the pinky 9/10
> 
> will add if forgot anything


Loving all the pics-thanks for the eye Candy! I agree with BigAkoya, the Frivole pieces in YG caught my eye most on you. Just don’t think you would ever tire of those pieces


----------



## so_sofya1985

CATEYES said:


> Loving all the pics-thanks for the eye Candy! I agree with BigAkoya, the Frivole pieces in YG caught my eye most on you. Just don’t think you would ever tire of those pieces


Well that’s done then thanks to you ladies (you all confirmed my first choice)  snowflake is all over my mind too though


----------



## 880

nicole0612 said:


> malachite is wonderful (my favorite of the options visually) but too delicate for my lifestyle t





couturequeen said:


> I am waiting on a more durable green because I can’t maintain malachite without worry.


If worn as a necklace as per @nicole0612 ’s SA, perhaps durability is not an issue?


----------



## 880

Lien said:


> I'd try the WG frivole rings, not YG.  I think you're more of a WG person, right? and I agree with @BigAkoya that with WG, all you see is diamonds..a sea of super blingy diamonds.


I may be the minority but if it’s not so blingy, not in WG, then isn’t it more every day wearable? I loved the pics of @so_sofya1985 in the yg frivole For that rEason

@so_sofya1985 , maybe if you tried the 20 on bare skin, like a deep v neck?

does anyone have an action pic of the hellabore ring?


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> I may be the minority but if it’s not so blingy, not in WG, then isn’t it more every day wearable? I loved the pics of @so_sofya1985 in the yg frivole For that rEason
> 
> @so_sofya1985 , maybe if you tried the 20 on bare skin, like a deep v neck?
> 
> does anyone have an action pic of the hellabore ring?


I found some photos on social media!!!  It is so so beautiful!  It's going to be my next ring!  I think most people think the ring is butt ugly, but to me, it is the most beautiful ring!  If it's ok to repost the photos I found on social media, I can do that and post them here, but I don't want to get busted, banned, or worse, I get the evil eye and posters are mad at me.      I will certainly state the photos are not mine.

But wow wow wow... I showed my hubby the photos of the ring, and he said... "hey honey, that's cool, they make a BLUE flower ring"   And the best part... hubby likes the ring too! I have at at least one other person who likes it!


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> I found some photos on social media!!!  It is so so beautiful!  It's going to be my next ring!  I think most people think the ring is butt ugly, but to me, it is the most beautiful ring!  If it's ok to repost the photos I found on social media, I can do that and post them here, but I don't want to get busted, banned, or worse, I get the evil eye and posters are mad at me.      I will certainly state the photos are not mine.
> 
> But wow wow wow... I showed my hubby the photos of the ring, and he said... "hey honey, that's cool, they make a BLUE flower ring"   And the best part... hubby likes the ring too! I have at at least one other person who likes it!



it seems others post social media pics all the time, IDK?

is the one you like the lapis, diamond; the lapis turquiose; or the turquiose diamond? Are there three different hellebore rings? perhaps I’m confused 

@BigAkoya, on the VCA sites, it’s gorgeous on the stunning, young model, but it seems very flat. . .








						Anello Hellébore - VCARP7EO00 - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Anello Hellébore, oro bianco, lapislazzuli, diamanti taglio rotondo; diamanti di qualità DEF, da IF a VVS.




					www.vancleefarpels.com
				



 Perhaps people are not crazy about it bc it references a vintage style? I would say, give it time and people will grow to love it, just as they do rose de Noel


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> it seems others post social media pics all the time, IDK?
> 
> is the one you like the lapis, diamond; the lapis turquiose; or the turquiose diamond? Are there three different hellebore rings? perhaps I’m confused


Yea... I'm not sure if it's cool to post photos I found, so I'll skip.  
This is the ring, it's the lapis one.  I love turquoise, but I'm not crazy about turquoise and MOP together on the other ring:
Hellébore ring - VCARP7EO00 - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com) 

And a bonus... on the VCA website, the video matches Hellebore with the Lotus earrings!  
I read on social media the person who purchased the ring said it was a limited release, so maybe that's why you don't see many people own this ring.  Or, it could be most people just think it's butt ugly!   
But all that matters is for one person to love and tuck it in to snuggle in a cubby hole.  That would be me!


----------



## lynne_ross

880 said:


> I may be the minority but if it’s not so blingy, not in WG, then isn’t it more every day wearable? I loved the pics of @so_sofya1985 in the yg frivole For that rEason
> 
> @so_sofya1985 , maybe if you tried the 20 on bare skin, like a deep v neck?
> 
> does anyone have an action pic of the hellabore ring?


I am with you on the yg frivoles. I went with yg pave cause it is more everyday wearable to me. The RG would be same. I wear a lot for work. The wg looked better on me but I knew I would wear yg more. Now I am searching for a wg pave piece and lost still…


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> it seems others post social media pics all the time, IDK?
> 
> is the one you like the lapis, diamond; the lapis turquiose; or the turquiose diamond? Are there three different hellebore rings? perhaps I’m confused
> 
> @BigAkoya, on the VCA sites, it’s gorgeous on the stunning, young model, but it seems very flat. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anello Hellébore - VCARP7EO00 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Anello Hellébore, oro bianco, lapislazzuli, diamanti taglio rotondo; diamanti di qualità DEF, da IF a VVS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps people are not crazy about it bc it references a vintage style? I would say, give it time and people will grow to love it, just as they do rose de Noel


Hellebore is supposedly the blingy version of Rose de Noel, the Christmas Rose, with diamonds added.  This is the article I read: 
Van Cleef & Arpels celebrates the Christmas rose with its holiday jewels (lifestyleasia.com) 

Hellebore was just launched Nov 2020, and only with a few pieces.  Now you make me wonder if they will add a few more pieces this Winter 2021.  

I tried one on at the boutique, but it was super tiny, and it did not fit over my knuckle.  The ring was already sold to a client, but my SA brought it out for me to see as he knows I like big rings.  I didn't take a photo at the time as I didn't really love the ring, and I wanted to respect the fact the ring was already sold to a client.  I remember it being very big, a lot of finger coverage for sure.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> I am with you on the yg frivoles. I went with yg pave cause it is more everyday wearable to me. The RG would be same. I wear a lot for work. The wg looked better on me but I knew I would wear yg more. Now I am searching for a wg pave piece and lost still…


Noeud is calling you.  It's so beautiful, and your hands were made for it.  That bow would just float on your slender fingers.


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> Yea... I'm not sure if it's cool to post photos I found, so I'll skip.
> This is the ring, it's the lapis one.  I love turquoise, but I'm not crazy about turquoise and MOP together on the other ring:
> Hellébore ring - VCARP7EO00 - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)
> 
> And a bonus... on the VCA website, the video matches Hellebore with the Lotus earrings!
> I read on social media the person who purchased the ring said it was a limited release, so maybe that's why you don't see many people own this ring.  Or, it could be most people just think it's butt ugly!
> But all that matters is for one person to love and tuck it in to snuggle in a cubby hole.  That would be me!
> View attachment 5200114


I dont see anything wrong with posting as long as they are public and credit is given to the original owner. Anyway, no I do not think the Hellebore collection is ugly. I wonder why we dont see it more too but it might be a case of it being relatively new and it sometimes takes people a while to "warm up" to a design. the btf ring is beautiful in my opinion. I am no good wearing turquoise but to the eye, personally I think its a stunning design. Its very frosty which I feel is basically the general theme. Perhaps you wrote here already and I missed it, but what are you thinking you will pair it with for your set, being that its primarily Lapis with diamonds?


----------



## BigAkoya

Ok… I’m going for it. 
These are not my photos, I just found them surfing.

Thanks to the persons who posted these photos!


----------



## nycmamaofone

I am thinking about putting a down deposit on a popular but currently unavailable item. For those of you who have done this, how long was the wait time? I just don’t want to be waiting too long with my money tied up…


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> I dont see anything wrong with posting as long as they are public and credit is given to the original owner. Anyway, no I do not think the Hellebore collection is ugly. I wonder why we dont see it more too but it might be a case of it being relatively new and it sometimes takes people a while to "warm up" to a design. the btf ring is beautiful in my opinion. I am no good wearing turquoise but to the eye, personally I think its a stunning design. Its very frosty which I feel is basically the general theme. Perhaps you wrote here already and I missed it, but what are you thinking you will pair it with for your set, being that its primarily Lapis with diamonds?


I posted a photo above, VCA paired Hellebore with Lotus earrings!   I am so lucky!  Dual purpose earrings!


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> I posted a photo above, VCA paired Hellebore with Lotus earrings!   I am so lucky!  Dual purpose earrings!


Ahem.... it also looks good with the white gold clover bangle


----------



## BigAkoya

nycmamaofone said:


> I am thinking about putting a down deposit on a popular but currently unavailable item. For those of you who have done this, how long was the wait time? I just don’t want to be waiting too long with my money tied up…


I have had to order two things:

Lotus Ring - took four weeks
Lotus Earrings - took 8 weeks

I paid in full up front for both pieces. 
As FYI, my SA told me whether you put 30% down or pay in full, you are in the queue first come, first served, after the VIPs.  The minimum is 30% down to be considered a real order.  If you ask to be put on the wait list, it really means nothing as others who put a deposit or pay in full will keep bumping ahead of you.  And of course, the VIPs always get top priority, so this is tiered process.

Hope this helps.


----------



## nycmamaofone

BigAkoya said:


> I have had to order two things:
> 
> Lotus Ring - took four weeks
> Lotus Earrings - took 8 weeks
> 
> I paid in full up front for both pieces.
> As FYI, my SA told me whether you put 30% down or pay in full, you are in the queue first come, first served, after the VIPs.  The minimum is 30% down to be considered a real order.  If you ask to be put on the wait list, it really means nothing as others who put a deposit or pay in full will keep bumping ahead of you.  And of course, the VIPs always get top priority, so this is tiered process.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Okay, thanks! This makes a lot of sense. I think I’ll go ahead then…


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> Ahem.... it also looks good with the white gold clover bangle


Oh, you are so right!  Yes, it will look great with the WG clover bangle.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Yea... I'm not sure if it's cool to post photos I found, so I'll skip.
> This is the ring, it's the lapis one.  I love turquoise, but I'm not crazy about turquoise and MOP together on the other ring:
> Hellébore ring - VCARP7EO00 - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)
> 
> And a bonus... on the VCA website, the video matches Hellebore with the Lotus earrings!
> I read on social media the person who purchased the ring said it was a limited release, so maybe that's why you don't see many people own this ring.  Or, it could be most people just think it's butt ugly!
> But all that matters is for one person to love and tuck it in to snuggle in a cubby hole.  That would be me!
> View attachment 5200114


Just because many do not have the ring is not a signal folks think it is ugly. Speaking of the noeud, I think only 2 or 3 people have posted their own here on tpf. It is not common. It could be the price point, knowledge, availability or that people think it is ugly  If you love it then get it. I agree the ring would go nicely with the lotus earrings.


----------



## BigAkoya

nycmamaofone said:


> Okay, thanks! This makes a lot of sense. I think I’ll go ahead then…


May we be nosey and ask what beautiful piece you are getting?  Inquiring minds want to know.  
But it's perfectly okay if you wish to keep mum until you get the piece and surprise us.


----------



## nycmamaofone

BigAkoya said:


> May we be nosey and ask what beautiful piece you are getting?  Inquiring minds want to know.
> But it's perfectly okay if you wish to keep mum until you get the piece and surprise us.


LOL!! It’s the onyx 10-motif necklace. I think you convinced me earlier to go for the necklace instead of the bracelet. After much soul searching, I decided that I really wanted the necklace. Hopefully it will come in time for my birthday next month.


----------



## BigAkoya

nycmamaofone said:


> LOL!! It’s the onyx 10-motif necklace. I think you convinced me earlier to go for the necklace instead of the bracelet. After much soul searching, I decided that I really wanted the necklace. Hopefully it will come in time for my birthday next month.


So excited for you!  I hope you get it soon too! Can't wait to see it!  That necklace is going to pop on you.    
And Happy Birthday!  What a lovely present!


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> Yea... I'm not sure if it's cool to post photos I found, so I'll skip.
> This is the ring, it's the lapis one.  I love turquoise, but I'm not crazy about turquoise and MOP together on the other ring:
> Hellébore ring - VCARP7EO00 - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)
> 
> And a bonus... on the VCA website, the video matches Hellebore with the Lotus earrings!
> I read on social media the person who purchased the ring said it was a limited release, so maybe that's why you don't see many people own this ring.  Or, it could be most people just think it's butt ugly!
> But all that matters is for one person to love and tuck it in to snuggle in a cubby hole.  That would be me!
> View attachment 5200114


Im with you, they’re gorgeous. I’m just trying to avoid the rabbit hole of starting with wg...


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> Ok… I’m going for it.
> These are not my photos, I just found them surfing.
> 
> Thanks to the persons who posted these photos!
> 
> View attachment 5200139
> View attachment 5200140
> View attachment 5200141



these photos make me think is a cross of Rose de Noel and Contes d‘Hiver.


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> these photos make me think is a cross of Rose de Noel and Contes d‘Hiver.


You are correct on the Rose de Noel.  The theme of Hellebore is Rose de Noel, but more sparkly.  The writeup in the link I posted above stated that.  Good observation on Contes d'Hiver!  I never really looked at that collection, but I will research more to see the inspiration behind that collection.  Thanks for thought!  

Since Hellebore is tied to Rose de Noel, I hope VCA will release a few more pieces for winter 2021/2022. When Hellebore came out in Nov 2020, I read on social media it was limited release in the US and Asia, so who knows what VCA will do this year.


----------



## BigAkoya

BigAkoya said:


> I have had to order two things:
> 
> Lotus Ring - took four weeks
> Lotus Earrings - took 8 weeks
> 
> I paid in full up front for both pieces.
> As FYI, my SA told me whether you put 30% down or pay in full, you are in the queue first come, first served, after the VIPs.  The minimum is 30% down to be considered a real order.  If you ask to be put on the wait list, it really means nothing as others who put a deposit or pay in full will keep bumping ahead of you.  And of course, the VIPs always get top priority, so this is tiered process.
> 
> Hope this helps.


@nycmamaofone  Hi!  I think you already got this, but I want to clarify my statement as sometimes, splitting hairs matter as it is needed to be precise.

On the 30% down or pay in full, I want to clarify the amount does not change your position in the queue.
As in... whether you put 30% down or pay in full, my SA said you are now in the queue, and your place in the queue is based on the date/time of purchase.  Paying in full does not move you up ahead of those who put 30% down.  The only people that can bump you are the VIPs.


----------



## nycmamaofone

BigAkoya said:


> @nycmamaofone  Hi!  I think you already got this, but I want to clarify my statement as sometimes, splitting hairs matter as it is needed to be precise.
> 
> On the 30% down or pay in full, I want to clarify the amount does not change your position in the queue.
> As in... whether you put 30% down or pay in full, my SA said you are now in the queue, and your place in the queue is based on the date/time of purchase.  Paying in full does not move you up ahead of those who put 30% down.  The only people that can bump you are the VIPs.


Thanks for clarifying!!!


----------



## ShadowComet

so long story short, my SA called me this morning saying that his boutique will only receive 5 HP pendants and asked me if I can pay full amount of $3750 so that he can reserve one for me. He told me it is new company policy. Do you receive same info?


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

ShadowComet said:


> so long story short, my SA called me this morning saying that his boutique will only receive 5 HP pendants and asked me if I can pay full amount of $3750 so that he can reserve one for me. He told me it is new company policy. Do you receive same info?



I follow someone on IG that lives in Dubai and she said her boutique is getting 50 of them so it sounds like that is what they are doing.


----------



## nicole0612

ShadowComet said:


> so long story short, my SA called me this morning saying that his boutique will only receive 5 HP pendants and asked me if I can pay full amount of $3750 so that he can reserve one for me. He told me it is new company policy. Do you receive same info?


They can always bring in another from a different boutique. Usually there are a handful that come in the first shipment and then more in the next shipment. Most likely the first handful will sell out, but we will help you to locate another if your SA is not helpful.


----------



## MyDogTink

Hi. Looking to vent and for opinions. My SA who I adored Left VCA.  I’ve worked briefly with the replacement SA. My interaction has been limited to having earrings repaired and picking up my MTO earrings that I ordered with my prior SA.
I discussed with new SA what should be included on my wishlist. She did have good ideas. I told her there’s one specific item I would buy immediately. She talked about low inventory and that stock should improve this Fall. I asked if I could pay in full for the one item because I really want it. She said No.

I texted her about 2 weeks ago to confirm she’d let me know about the holiday pendant. No response. My husband received a text from her a few days ago where she mentions departure of prior SA and that she’s happy to help. She also updated him on a thin wedding band he ordered for himself and put a deposit on. That was Jan 2020 and she said there’s still no ETA. The account at VCA is actually in his name. He responded and told her that I reached out but didn’t hear back. No response.

This has really turned me off to VCA. I’m wondering if she’s ignoring me because  I don‘t rate for the boutique’s first batch of holiday pendants. I am not one to be excited for the invite for the B List.

Thanks for listening to me vent.


----------



## cloverbeach1234

Recently bought the vintage Alhambra in Carnelian and while it is gorgeous it is much darker than I would like in the daylight. It was dark in the store as well but noticeably red/maroon but the minute I took a picture outside/without the store lights it basically looked black (the other option was on the complete other side of the spectrum- was light and orange). I tried on a piece a few weeks ago and really loved how it looked as the stone was brighter so the red was more noticeable to the eye. I know Van Cleef charges an amount to replace the stone (as this was also told me to when I was at the stores), however I was wondering if anyone has actually replaced their stones due to damage/fading or just aesthetic reasonings (not being 100% happy with the stone you got!). If so, what was the process like and how long did it take? Especially if you replaced the stone for aesthetic reasons, were you able to give any notes on your preferences (wanting the stone dark or light) or just had to wait and see once they replaced the stone?

Top- necklace with flash
Middle- necklace without flash
Bottom- similar to one I tried on in a different store a few weeks ago but passed on for the malachite before I knew how sensitive the stone is! After I found that out I went to exchange it for Carnelian (asked the SA and she said all the stones had the same durability...which is not true and had I known that I had chosen the most sensitive I would've gotten the Carnelian from the beginning)


----------



## so_sofya1985

Who are the VIPs? The ones who buy watches and high jewellery?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

so_sofya1985 said:


> Who are the VIPs? The ones who buy watches and high jewellery?


To be honest I’m shocked the majority of the people on this forum aren’t VIPs.  I know many of you lovely members have gorgeous, expensive collections.  Anyone who spends $30,000 on one item should be a VIP in my book!


----------



## so_sofya1985

AntiqueShopper said:


> To be honest I’m shocked the majority of the people on this forum aren’t VIPs.  I know many of you lovely members have gorgeous, expensive collections.  Anyone who spends $30,000 on one item should be a VIP in my book!


Maybe in any other brand but even if I’m buying a 30k ring I feel poor at VCA  when I see necklaces for 300k plus


----------



## A bottle of Red

cloverbeach1234 said:


> Recently bought the vintage Alhambra in Carnelian and while it is gorgeous it is much darker than I would like in the daylight. It was dark in the store as well but noticeably red/maroon but the minute I took a picture outside/without the store lights it basically looked black (the other option was on the complete other side of the spectrum- was light and orange). I tried on a piece a few weeks ago and really loved how it looked as the stone was brighter so the red was more noticeable to the eye. I know Van Cleef charges an amount to replace the stone (as this was also told me to when I was at the stores), however I was wondering if anyone has actually replaced their stones due to damage/fading or just aesthetic reasonings (not being 100% happy with the stone you got!). If so, what was the process like and how long did it take? Especially if you replaced the stone for aesthetic reasons, were you able to give any notes on your preferences (wanting the stone dark or light) or just had to wait and see once they replaced the stone?
> 
> Top- necklace with flash
> Middle- necklace without flash
> Bottom- similar to one I tried on in a different store a few weeks ago but passed on for the malachite before I knew how sensitive the stone is! After I found that out I went to exchange it for Carnelian (asked the SA and she said all the stones had the same durability...which is not true and had I known that I had chosen the most sensitive I would've gotten the Carnelian from the beginning)
> 
> View attachment 5201236
> 
> 
> View attachment 5201245
> 
> 
> View attachment 5201246


Interesting,  i tried on carnelian in the store& it looked so beautiful on me. But after your post i looked at the pics of it on me & it looks black. 
Maybe it doesn't photograph well?
Vca sent it for adjustments but now im nervous it won't look pretty under other (non store) lighting


----------



## jenayb

so_sofya1985 said:


> Who are the VIPs? The ones who buy watches and high jewellery?





AntiqueShopper said:


> To be honest I’m shocked the majority of the people on this forum aren’t VIPs.  I know many of you lovely members have gorgeous, expensive collections.  Anyone who spends $30,000 on one item should be a VIP in my book!



Yes, precisely. 

A VIP at VCA would be a client who is purchasing high jewelry et al. $30k purchases unfortunately aren't taking any SA's breath away here...


----------



## so_sofya1985

jenaywins said:


> Yes, precisely.
> 
> A VIP at VCA would be a client who is purchasing high jewelry et al. $30k purchases unfortunately aren't taking any SA's breath away here...


Yeah I thought so! I do get my treats here and there with them but I’m sure they would end Very quickly if I don’t purchase the next bling thing...

i can imagine some billionaire lady coming in just pointing at the zip necklace and saying : I’ll get that little thing and find me earrings to match!!!!

or even custom work like Cartier...

which reminds me of heritage pieces like the TQ necklace Eva Mendez wore..::: things I’d dofor that necklace mamaaaa


----------



## ThisVNchick

AntiqueShopper said:


> To be honest I’m shocked the majority of the people on this forum aren’t VIPs.  I know many of you lovely members have gorgeous, expensive collections.  Anyone who spends $30,000 on one item should be a VIP in my book!


I can’t remember which SA told me this but the starting threshold for anyone to be considered a VIP starts at $500,000 in purchases. Those of us who get candles, books, mooncakes, jewelry trays aren’t all VIPs. Each SA apparently gets a budget on how much to spend on “special clients” (doesn’t come out of his/her pockets, VCA still pays but they are only allowed to spend a certain amount) but VIPs are treated much much differently.


----------



## EpiFanatic

ThisVNchick said:


> I can’t remember which SA told me this but the starting threshold for anyone to be considered a VIP starts at $500,000 in purchases. Those of us who get candles, books, mooncakes, jewelry trays aren’t all VIPs. Each SA apparently gets a budget on how much to spend on “special clients” (doesn’t come out of his/her pockets, VCA still pays but they are only allowed to spend a certain amount) but VIPs are treated much much differently.


Yup fully agree. I’m not a VIP but sometimes get lucky on a thoughtful gift or two. I don’t expect anything but do appreciate the little things. I think the VIPs get the lunches and teas and dinner invites. Yah.  So not me.


----------



## so_sofya1985

ThisVNchick said:


> I can’t remember which SA told me this but the starting threshold for anyone to be considered a VIP starts at $500,000 in purchases. Those of us who get candles, books, mooncakes, jewelry trays aren’t all VIPs. Each SA apparently gets a budget on how much to spend on “special clients” (doesn’t come out of his/her pockets, VCA still pays but they are only allowed to spend a certain amount) but VIPs are treated much much differently.


What do they get? Tickets to events and all? I remember my mom used to get polo tickets from Hermes back in the day and usually those were in other countries so they offered to get that covered too


----------



## nycmamaofone

EpiFanatic said:


> Yup fully agree. I’m not a VIP but sometimes get lucky on a thoughtful gift or two. I don’t expect anything but do appreciate the little things. I think the VIPs get the lunches and teas and dinner invites. Yah.  So not me.


I follow some women on Instagram who are probably VIPs from what you’re describing. They get nice gifts on their birthdays (a small party with balloons, flowers, food) and are taken out to eat at nice restaurants. Meanwhile, I’m happy if I get a candle and chocolates .


----------



## hers4eva

Can someone please share a picture of the yellow gold Vintage Alhambra pendant in onyx with a solid red top or just laying on something solid red.  Curious how black on red looks


----------



## ThisVNchick

so_sofya1985 said:


> What do they get? Tickets to events and all? I remember my mom used to get polo tickets from Hermes back in the day and usually those were in other countries so they offered to get that covered too


They get private meals from Michelin star chefs (from what I was told) it’s like a one-on-one deal, that sort of thing. And I’m sure when they’re in the bigger stores they get the nicer, private suites with champagne and all the fillings.

When I used to buy a lot from LV (and I am not talking anywhere near high roller status but still considered a VIP for whatever reason), every time I was in Paris they would drive me into the flagship store from my hotel. I would get the whole 3rd floor suite to myself. Everything was hand chosen based on what I liked. Champagne, h’orderves and desssert galore, bouquets of flowers were all there just waiting for me (I could take if I wanted). I didn’t have to deal with the crowd downstairs- anything I wanted they would bring up. Then when we were done, they had a car waiting and would have the driver take my husband and I to dinner. Dinner was also on LV’s tab. I am thinking VCA might have something similar to that setup if not more glamorous.


----------



## ThisVNchick

hers4eva said:


> Can someone please share a picture of the yellow gold Vintage Alhambra pendant in onyx with a solid red top or just laying on something solid red.  Curious how black on red looks


Funny enough I have one of my daughter’s onyx pendant on a red Peppa Pig shirt (hope that still works).


----------



## hers4eva

awwww your daughter is so adorable  
she is an awesome model 

the onyx does pop beautifully on red 

Thank you both 




ThisVNchick said:


> Funny enough I have one of my daughter’s onyx pendant on a red Peppa Pig shirt (hope that still works).
> 
> View attachment 5202221


----------



## lilpikachu

MyDogTink said:


> Hi. Looking to vent and for opinions. My SA who I adored Left VCA.  I’ve worked briefly with the replacement SA. My interaction has been limited to having earrings repaired and picking up my MTO earrings that I ordered with my prior SA.
> I discussed with new SA what should be included on my wishlist. She did have good ideas. I told her there’s one specific item I would buy immediately. She talked about low inventory and that stock should improve this Fall. I asked if I could pay in full for the one item because I really want it. She said No.
> 
> I texted her about 2 weeks ago to confirm she’d let me know about the holiday pendant. No response. My husband received a text from her a few days ago where she mentions departure of prior SA and that she’s happy to help. She also updated him on a thin wedding band he ordered for himself and put a deposit on. That was Jan 2020 and she said there’s still no ETA. The account at VCA is actually in his name. He responded and told her that I reached out but didn’t hear back. No response.
> 
> This has really turned me off to VCA. I’m wondering if she’s ignoring me because  I don‘t rate for the boutique’s first batch of holiday pendants. I am not one to be excited for the invite for the B List.
> 
> Thanks for listening to me vent.


Sorry to hear that your regular SA left 

Are you close to a VCA boutique? Maybe you should just go in for a browse and try to chat to one of the SAs who is working - see if anyone clicks with you because the replacement SA you got doesn’t seem responsive enough.  

If you’re willing to pay in full for an item, I’m sure the SA could place an order for you - there might be some waiting time but that‘s understandable given stock shortages everywhere.

Alternatively, can you place an online order? You might not get the little extras that come with an in store experience but some people don’t care about that stuff.

Hope you manage to get your new creation soon!


----------



## lilpikachu

ThisVNchick said:


> I can’t remember which SA told me this but the starting threshold for anyone to be considered a VIP starts at $500,000 in purchases. Those of us who get candles, books, mooncakes, jewelry trays aren’t all VIPs. Each SA apparently gets a budget on how much to spend on “special clients” (doesn’t come out of his/her pockets, VCA still pays but they are only allowed to spend a certain amount) but VIPs are treated much much differently.


Thanks for sharing! Needless to say, unless I win the lottery, I’ll never be at VIP spending level.  

I‘m just happy to receive a coffee table book or a candle!

Has anyone here received a VCA jewellery tray? Care to share pictures?


----------



## jenayb

It’s interesting and kind of funny to me because I’ve definitely had birthday parties with champagne, flowers, etc in the boutique, I’ve had the entire floor closed including the VIP room for my girlfriends and I, and I’ve had dinners etc offered. And let me tell you that I’m not what VCA would consider to be a VIP.


----------



## lilpikachu

jenaywins said:


> It’s interesting and kind of funny to me because I’ve definitely had birthday parties with champagne, flowers, etc in the boutique, I’ve had the entire floor closed including the VIP room for my girlfriends and I, and I’ve had dinners etc offered. And let me tell you that I’m not what VCA would consider to be a VIP.


@jenaywins: You are a VIP!


----------



## jenayb

lilpikachu said:


> @jenaywins: You are a VIP!


----------



## EpiFanatic

jenaywins said:


> It’s interesting and kind of funny to me because I’ve definitely had birthday parties with champagne, flowers, etc in the boutique, I’ve had the entire floor closed including the VIP room for my girlfriends and I, and I’ve had dinners etc offered. And let me tell you that I’m not what VCA would consider to be a VIP.


You are for sure.


----------



## jenayb

EpiFanatic said:


> You are for sure.



 nahhhhhhh not at all, girl.


----------



## so_sofya1985

ThisVNchick said:


> They get private meals from Michelin star chefs (from what I was told) it’s like a one-on-one deal, that sort of thing. And I’m sure when they’re in the bigger stores they get the nicer, private suites with champagne and all the fillings.
> 
> When I used to buy a lot from LV (and I am not talking anywhere near high roller status but still considered a VIP for whatever reason), every time I was in Paris they would drive me into the flagship store from my hotel. I would get the whole 3rd floor suite to myself. Everything was hand chosen based on what I liked. Champagne, h’orderves and desssert galore, bouquets of flowers were all there just waiting for me (I could take if I wanted). I didn’t have to deal with the crowd downstairs- anything I wanted they would bring up. Then when we were done, they had a car waiting and would have the driver take my husband and I to dinner. Dinner was also on LV’s tab. I am thinking VCA might have something similar to that setup if not more glamorous.


This sounds epic


----------



## eternallove4bag

I think it also depends on the relationship with your SA. Till this year (I may have gone a little crazy this year, I won’t lie ), I only ever bought 1 or 2 pieces from VCA (far far far away from being a VIP) but my bestie and I have always been treated pretty well at our store. Before the pandemic started we used to go in every Friday to try on bling, hang out with our amazing SA/friend and then go grab coffee at the local cafe with him or just hang in the store and have cappuccino. Felt zero pressure to buy. We were always showered with gifts of flowers, chocolates, coffee table books, candles on our birthdays, mother days, Christmas and got invited to every Mother’s Day party..our SA even threw us our own private breakfast party of 2 once. I was even able to plan a surprise birthday party for my bestie this year with the help of our amazing SA at the store. He set up one of the display windows with her name on it, flowers that the store had got for her, my gift etc.

Long story short, your experience may vary from store to store and it really all depends on your SA and the relationship you have with him or her. I won’t lie when I say I cried buckets when he left mid year to go to another city.


----------



## Lien

eternallove4bag said:


> I think it also depends on the relationship with your SA. Till this year (I may have gone a little crazy this year, I won’t lie ), I only ever bought 1 or 2 pieces from VCA (far far far away from being a VIP) but my bestie and I have always been treated pretty well at our store. Before the pandemic started we used to go in every Friday to try on bling, hang out with our amazing SA/friend and then go grab coffee at the local cafe with him or just hang in the store and have cappuccino. Felt zero pressure to buy. We were always showered with gifts of flowers, chocolates, coffee table books, candles on our birthdays, mother days, Christmas and got invited to every Mother’s Day party..our SA even threw us our own private breakfast party of 2 once. I was even able to plan a surprise birthday party for my bestie this year with the help of our amazing SA at the store. He set up one of the display windows with her name on it, flowers that the store had got for her, my gift etc.
> 
> Long story short, your experience may vary from store to store and it really all depends on your SA and the relationship you have with him or her.* I won’t lie when I say I cried buckets when he left mid year to go to another city.*



Awwww.


----------



## EpiFanatic

jenaywins said:


> nahhhhhhh not at all, girl.


You should enjoy.


----------



## 880

nycmamaofone said:


> LOL!! It’s the onyx 10-motif necklace. I think you convinced me earlier to go for the necklace instead of the bracelet. After much soul searching, I decided that I really wanted the necklace. Hopefully it will come in time for my birthday next month.


Happy birthday in advance! I love all of your action photos and your taste, and i cannot wait to see it on you!


----------



## BigAkoya

so_sofya1985 said:


> Yeah I thought so! I do get my treats here and there with them but I’m sure they would end Very quickly if I don’t purchase the next bling thing...
> 
> i can imagine some billionaire lady coming in just pointing at the zip necklace and saying : I’ll get that little thing and find me earrings to match!!!!
> 
> or even custom work like Cartier...
> 
> which reminds me of heritage pieces like the TQ necklace Eva Mendez wore..::: things I’d dofor that necklace mamaaaa


Funny you mentioned Zip... I have a few stories to add to this fun topic...

True story... I was trying on a Zip for fun (SA brought it out from the back).  SA told me the Zip was sold to a father who purchased it for his daughter's 16th birthday.  The father was doing a big birthday bash event for her Sweet 16.  For the party favors to be given to the guests, he ordered Vintage Alhambra pendants.   

Another true story... I was wearing my emerald ring and earring set one day.  SA commented on them, and we started talking about emeralds.  SA says since you appreciate fine emeralds, I want to show you an emerald and diamond necklace that was commissioned by a client. SA says you can't try it on or touch it.  The client is very very picky about who handles her pieces.  I told the SA I'm not even going to breathe when you show it to me... I might exhale and fog it up!       Wow... the necklace was so gorgeous.
VIPs get their pieces hand delivered to their house.

What perks do VIPs get?  One final story... my friend is a VIP at another luxury brand (not VCA).
For her birthday, the luxury brand invited her and her husband to Paris for a weekend.  The first night, they were driven to the luxury brand's flagship Paris boutique.  The Paris boutique closed early for her and threw her a birthday party.  The luxury brand paid for everything... airplane tickets to Paris (my friend lives in the US), hotel, meals at restaurants, limo & driver at her disposal for the weekend, etc...

This is the stuff of VIPs... I can't even make this stuff up it's so over the top.

All that said, for me, the gifts and perks are nice, but they are really not necessary.  In a way, I feel too many gifts and perks create a sense of needed reciprocity, as in... I now feel a bond and obligation to buy from the SA and to keep buying the brand.
I buy from other luxury brands, and through the years, there were some luxury brands I went nuts over.  The SA would send me photos of new items and let me have first dibs.  I would get invited to events, lunches, and dinners (which I turned down).  I would get gifts (I kept those! ).  The SA would "think of me first."  However, there were times I felt I had to return that thoughtfulness with a purchase.  It happened to me with one particular Chanel SA.  Anyone who buys from Chanel knows Chanel gets new stock all the time, every season.  I got too wrapped up, and I literally purchased something every two weeks from that SA.  The good thing is I finally realized it, smacked myself on the head, and I woke up.  I even stopped going to that SA to start over clean.  Full disclosure, I did that with another SA as well (I'm a slow learner, but I do learn!).

From those experiences, I told myself I will never let myself get too close to a SA.  The SA is not my best friend, and these are business transactions, albeit luxury transactions.  I don't want to get caught up in the allure.  I don't want the dinners, events, perks because by accepting them, for me, I feel a sense of obligation to make a future purchase.  Truth be told, that is the only reason why any of us are given gifts and perks... the SA and the brand wants us to continue to buy from them.

This is just me... I'm very low profile when buying at the boutiques.  Don't whine and dine me, no champagne, no food (I will however, take the chocolates To-Go as hubby loves them and I banned him from coming ).  For me, I want to stay focused on the jewelry.  In a way, some SAs appreciate the simple transaction.  SAs are sellers, and all sellers dream of no effort sales transactions.

Yes, we are talking here about the fun and wonderful gifts and perks when purchasing luxury items.  However, put aside all the fun gifts and perks, even the brand name, and "buy what you truly love."  That phrase has been said here a million times, but I think it's even more relevant in this context of not getting caught up in the allure of luxury purchases and all the freebies. Of course, my friend loves all the perks, so everyone is different.   

Sorry for the long post, but I wanted to share my thoughts and experiences and hope it was helpful to some of you.


----------



## so_sofya1985

BigAkoya said:


> Funny you mentioned Zip... I have a few stories to add to this fun topic...
> 
> True story... I was trying on a Zip for fun (SA brought it out from the back).  SA told me the Zip was sold to a father who purchased it for his daughter's 16th birthday.  The father was doing a big birthday bash event for her Sweet 16.  For the party favors to be given to the guests, he ordered Vintage Alhambra pendants.
> 
> Another true story... I was wearing my emerald ring and earring set one day.  SA commented on them, and we started talking about emeralds.  SA says since you appreciate fine emeralds, I want to show you an emerald and diamond necklace that was commissioned by a client. SA says you can't try it on or touch it.  The client is very very picky about who handles her pieces.  I told the SA I'm not even going to breathe when you show it to me... I might exhale and fog it up!       Wow... the necklace was so gorgeous.
> VIPs get their pieces hand delivered to their house.
> 
> What perks do VIPs get?  One final story... my friend is a VIP at another luxury brand (not VCA).
> For her birthday, the luxury brand invited her and her husband to Paris for a weekend.  The first night, they were driven to the luxury brand's flagship Paris boutique.  The Paris boutique closed early for her and threw her a birthday party.  The luxury brand paid for everything... airplane tickets to Paris (my friend lives in the US), hotel, meals at restaurants, limo & driver at her disposal for the weekend, etc...
> 
> This is the stuff of VIPs... I can't even make this stuff up it's so over the top.
> 
> All that said, for me, the gifts and perks are nice, but they are really not necessary.  In a way, I feel too many gifts and perks create a sense of needed reciprocity, as in... I now feel a bond and obligation to buy from the SA and to keep buying the brand.
> I buy from other luxury brands, and through the years, there were some luxury brands I went nuts over.  The SA would send me photos of new items and let me have first dibs.  I would get invited to events, lunches, and dinners (which I turned down).  I would get gifts (I kept those! ).  The SA would "think of me first."  However, there were times I felt I had to return that thoughtfulness with a purchase.  It happened to me with one particular Chanel SA.  Anyone who buys from Chanel knows Chanel gets new stock all the time, every season.  I got too wrapped up, and I literally purchased something every two weeks from that SA.  The good thing is I finally realized it, smacked myself on the head, and I woke up.  I even stopped going to that SA to start over clean.  Full disclosure, I did that with another SA as well (I'm a slow learner, but I do learn!).
> 
> From those experiences, I told myself I will never let myself get too close to a SA.  The SA is not my best friend, and these are business transactions, albeit luxury transactions.  I don't want to get caught up in the allure.  I don't want the dinners, events, perks because by accepting them, for me, I feel a sense of obligation to make a future purchase.  Truth be told, that is the only reason why any of us are given gifts and perks... the SA and the brand wants us to continue to buy from them.
> 
> This is just me... I'm very low profile when buying at the boutiques.  Don't whine and dine me, no champagne, no food (I will however, take the chocolates To-Go as hubby loves them and I banned him from coming ).  For me, I want to stay focused on the jewelry.  In a way, some SAs appreciate the simple transaction.  SAs are sellers, and all sellers dream of no effort sales transactions.
> 
> Yes, we are talking here about the fun and wonderful gifts and perks when purchasing luxury items.  However, put aside all the fun gifts and perks, even the brand name, and "buy what you truly love."  That phrase has been said here a million times, but I think it's even more relevant in this context of not getting caught up in the allure of luxury purchases and all the freebies. Of course, my friend loves all the perks, so everyone is different.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but I wanted to share my thoughts and experiences and hope it was helpful to some of you.


Oh my these stories are fun! Zip necklace for the sweet 16! Jesus Christ lol!

can I say that Iwould love to see you write some articles for big magazines about jewellery I feel you are very eloquent in bringing your knowledge to the masses lol!Like our Harrods ha la it’s own magazine that often features fine jewellery - there!

I agree with you in the sense that I felt the need to reciprocate when I got the goody basket from my VCA SA but my wallet and bank account slapped me quickly outta that thought lol I buy when I Love something (now! Before I would buy when I was down - my mom to blame who used to tell me darling if you feel off nothing helps as well as a bit of shopping spree lol)!!! 
and something I know I can afford - like in trading you go in knowing you are ok to lose that money if things go sour. Probably bad comparison but that’s how I think


----------



## so_sofya1985

BigAkoya said:


> Funny you mentioned Zip... I have a few stories to add to this fun topic...
> 
> True story... I was trying on a Zip for fun (SA brought it out from the back).  SA told me the Zip was sold to a father who purchased it for his daughter's 16th birthday.  The father was doing a big birthday bash event for her Sweet 16.  For the party favors to be given to the guests, he ordered Vintage Alhambra pendants.
> 
> Another true story... I was wearing my emerald ring and earring set one day.  SA commented on them, and we started talking about emeralds.  SA says since you appreciate fine emeralds, I want to show you an emerald and diamond necklace that was commissioned by a client. SA says you can't try it on or touch it.  The client is very very picky about who handles her pieces.  I told the SA I'm not even going to breathe when you show it to me... I might exhale and fog it up!       Wow... the necklace was so gorgeous.
> VIPs get their pieces hand delivered to their house.
> 
> What perks do VIPs get?  One final story... my friend is a VIP at another luxury brand (not VCA).
> For her birthday, the luxury brand invited her and her husband to Paris for a weekend.  The first night, they were driven to the luxury brand's flagship Paris boutique.  The Paris boutique closed early for her and threw her a birthday party.  The luxury brand paid for everything... airplane tickets to Paris (my friend lives in the US), hotel, meals at restaurants, limo & driver at her disposal for the weekend, etc...
> 
> This is the stuff of VIPs... I can't even make this stuff up it's so over the top.
> 
> All that said, for me, the gifts and perks are nice, but they are really not necessary.  In a way, I feel too many gifts and perks create a sense of needed reciprocity, as in... I now feel a bond and obligation to buy from the SA and to keep buying the brand.
> I buy from other luxury brands, and through the years, there were some luxury brands I went nuts over.  The SA would send me photos of new items and let me have first dibs.  I would get invited to events, lunches, and dinners (which I turned down).  I would get gifts (I kept those! ).  The SA would "think of me first."  However, there were times I felt I had to return that thoughtfulness with a purchase.  It happened to me with one particular Chanel SA.  Anyone who buys from Chanel knows Chanel gets new stock all the time, every season.  I got too wrapped up, and I literally purchased something every two weeks from that SA.  The good thing is I finally realized it, smacked myself on the head, and I woke up.  I even stopped going to that SA to start over clean.  Full disclosure, I did that with another SA as well (I'm a slow learner, but I do learn!).
> 
> From those experiences, I told myself I will never let myself get too close to a SA.  The SA is not my best friend, and these are business transactions, albeit luxury transactions.  I don't want to get caught up in the allure.  I don't want the dinners, events, perks because by accepting them, for me, I feel a sense of obligation to make a future purchase.  Truth be told, that is the only reason why any of us are given gifts and perks... the SA and the brand wants us to continue to buy from them.
> 
> This is just me... I'm very low profile when buying at the boutiques.  Don't whine and dine me, no champagne, no food (I will however, take the chocolates To-Go as hubby loves them and I banned him from coming ).  For me, I want to stay focused on the jewelry.  In a way, some SAs appreciate the simple transaction.  SAs are sellers, and all sellers dream of no effort sales transactions.
> 
> Yes, we are talking here about the fun and wonderful gifts and perks when purchasing luxury items.  However, put aside all the fun gifts and perks, even the brand name, and "buy what you truly love."  That phrase has been said here a million times, but I think it's even more relevant in this context of not getting caught up in the allure of luxury purchases and all the freebies. Of course, my friend loves all the perks, so everyone is different.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but I wanted to share my thoughts and experiences and hope it was helpful to some of you.


You are Carrie Bradshaw of VCA


----------



## prettychic

BigAkoya said:


> Funny you mentioned Zip... I have a few stories to add to this fun topic...
> 
> True story... I was trying on a Zip for fun (SA brought it out from the back).  SA told me the Zip was sold to a father who purchased it for his daughter's 16th birthday.  The father was doing a big birthday bash event for her Sweet 16.  For the party favors to be given to the guests, he ordered Vintage Alhambra pendants.
> 
> Another true story... I was wearing my emerald ring and earring set one day.  SA commented on them, and we started talking about emeralds.  SA says since you appreciate fine emeralds, I want to show you an emerald and diamond necklace that was commissioned by a client. SA says you can't try it on or touch it.  The client is very very picky about who handles her pieces.  I told the SA I'm not even going to breathe when you show it to me... I might exhale and fog it up!       Wow... the necklace was so gorgeous.
> VIPs get their pieces hand delivered to their house.
> 
> What perks do VIPs get?  One final story... my friend is a VIP at another luxury brand (not VCA).
> For her birthday, the luxury brand invited her and her husband to Paris for a weekend.  The first night, they were driven to the luxury brand's flagship Paris boutique.  The Paris boutique closed early for her and threw her a birthday party.  The luxury brand paid for everything... airplane tickets to Paris (my friend lives in the US), hotel, meals at restaurants, limo & driver at her disposal for the weekend, etc...
> 
> This is the stuff of VIPs... I can't even make this stuff up it's so over the top.
> 
> All that said, for me, the gifts and perks are nice, but they are really not necessary.  In a way, I feel too many gifts and perks create a sense of needed reciprocity, as in... I now feel a bond and obligation to buy from the SA and to keep buying the brand.
> I buy from other luxury brands, and through the years, there were some luxury brands I went nuts over.  The SA would send me photos of new items and let me have first dibs.  I would get invited to events, lunches, and dinners (which I turned down).  I would get gifts (I kept those! ).  The SA would "think of me first."  However, there were times I felt I had to return that thoughtfulness with a purchase.  It happened to me with one particular Chanel SA.  Anyone who buys from Chanel knows Chanel gets new stock all the time, every season.  I got too wrapped up, and I literally purchased something every two weeks from that SA.  The good thing is I finally realized it, smacked myself on the head, and I woke up.  I even stopped going to that SA to start over clean.  Full disclosure, I did that with another SA as well (I'm a slow learner, but I do learn!).
> 
> From those experiences, I told myself I will never let myself get too close to a SA.  The SA is not my best friend, and these are business transactions, albeit luxury transactions.  I don't want to get caught up in the allure.  I don't want the dinners, events, perks because by accepting them, for me, I feel a sense of obligation to make a future purchase.  Truth be told, that is the only reason why any of us are given gifts and perks... the SA and the brand wants us to continue to buy from them.
> 
> This is just me... I'm very low profile when buying at the boutiques.  Don't whine and dine me, no champagne, no food (I will however, take the chocolates To-Go as hubby loves them and I banned him from coming ).  For me, I want to stay focused on the jewelry.  In a way, some SAs appreciate the simple transaction.  SAs are sellers, and all sellers dream of no effort sales transactions.
> 
> Yes, we are talking here about the fun and wonderful gifts and perks when purchasing luxury items.  However, put aside all the fun gifts and perks, even the brand name, and "buy what you truly love."  That phrase has been said here a million times, but I think it's even more relevant in this context of not getting caught up in the allure of luxury purchases and all the freebies. Of course, my friend loves all the perks, so everyone is different.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but I wanted to share my thoughts and experiences and hope it was helpful to some of you.


You just expressed all my sentiments exactly! It's as if you're a mindreader. This should be published for all to see and think about.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Funny you mentioned Zip... I have a few stories to add to this fun topic...
> 
> True story... I was trying on a Zip for fun (SA brought it out from the back).  SA told me the Zip was sold to a father who purchased it for his daughter's 16th birthday.  The father was doing a big birthday bash event for her Sweet 16.  For the party favors to be given to the guests, he ordered Vintage Alhambra pendants.
> 
> Another true story... I was wearing my emerald ring and earring set one day.  SA commented on them, and we started talking about emeralds.  SA says since you appreciate fine emeralds, I want to show you an emerald and diamond necklace that was commissioned by a client. SA says you can't try it on or touch it.  The client is very very picky about who handles her pieces.  I told the SA I'm not even going to breathe when you show it to me... I might exhale and fog it up!       Wow... the necklace was so gorgeous.
> VIPs get their pieces hand delivered to their house.
> 
> What perks do VIPs get?  One final story... my friend is a VIP at another luxury brand (not VCA).
> For her birthday, the luxury brand invited her and her husband to Paris for a weekend.  The first night, they were driven to the luxury brand's flagship Paris boutique.  The Paris boutique closed early for her and threw her a birthday party.  The luxury brand paid for everything... airplane tickets to Paris (my friend lives in the US), hotel, meals at restaurants, limo & driver at her disposal for the weekend, etc...
> 
> This is the stuff of VIPs... I can't even make this stuff up it's so over the top.
> 
> All that said, for me, the gifts and perks are nice, but they are really not necessary.  In a way, I feel too many gifts and perks create a sense of needed reciprocity, as in... I now feel a bond and obligation to buy from the SA and to keep buying the brand.
> I buy from other luxury brands, and through the years, there were some luxury brands I went nuts over.  The SA would send me photos of new items and let me have first dibs.  I would get invited to events, lunches, and dinners (which I turned down).  I would get gifts (I kept those! ).  The SA would "think of me first."  However, there were times I felt I had to return that thoughtfulness with a purchase.  It happened to me with one particular Chanel SA.  Anyone who buys from Chanel knows Chanel gets new stock all the time, every season.  I got too wrapped up, and I literally purchased something every two weeks from that SA.  The good thing is I finally realized it, smacked myself on the head, and I woke up.  I even stopped going to that SA to start over clean.  Full disclosure, I did that with another SA as well (I'm a slow learner, but I do learn!).
> 
> From those experiences, I told myself I will never let myself get too close to a SA.  The SA is not my best friend, and these are business transactions, albeit luxury transactions.  I don't want to get caught up in the allure.  I don't want the dinners, events, perks because by accepting them, for me, I feel a sense of obligation to make a future purchase.  Truth be told, that is the only reason why any of us are given gifts and perks... the SA and the brand wants us to continue to buy from them.
> 
> This is just me... I'm very low profile when buying at the boutiques.  Don't whine and dine me, no champagne, no food (I will however, take the chocolates To-Go as hubby loves them and I banned him from coming ).  For me, I want to stay focused on the jewelry.  In a way, some SAs appreciate the simple transaction.  SAs are sellers, and all sellers dream of no effort sales transactions.
> 
> Yes, we are talking here about the fun and wonderful gifts and perks when purchasing luxury items.  However, put aside all the fun gifts and perks, even the brand name, and "buy what you truly love."  That phrase has been said here a million times, but I think it's even more relevant in this context of not getting caught up in the allure of luxury purchases and all the freebies. Of course, my friend loves all the perks, so everyone is different.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but I wanted to share my thoughts and experiences and hope it was helpful to some of you.


Fun stories. 
This is how I feel too. Especially now that I buy from multiple countries. I don’t want to feel an obligation to buy from any one SA. I recently purchased an item that seemed like it was out of stock for awhile. I tried my preferred location to buy from but they had none and could not transfer from another country. Tried the location it was in stock at but they wanted me to buy more to ship it. Ended up it came in stock in a 3rd location so I bought it.


----------



## Yssie

BigAkoya said:


> Funny you mentioned Zip... I have a few stories to add to this fun topic...
> 
> True story... I was trying on a Zip for fun (SA brought it out from the back).  SA told me the Zip was sold to a father who purchased it for his daughter's 16th birthday.  The father was doing a big birthday bash event for her Sweet 16.  For the party favors to be given to the guests, he ordered Vintage Alhambra pendants.
> 
> Another true story... I was wearing my emerald ring and earring set one day.  SA commented on them, and we started talking about emeralds.  SA says since you appreciate fine emeralds, I want to show you an emerald and diamond necklace that was commissioned by a client. SA says you can't try it on or touch it.  The client is very very picky about who handles her pieces.  I told the SA I'm not even going to breathe when you show it to me... I might exhale and fog it up!       Wow... the necklace was so gorgeous.
> VIPs get their pieces hand delivered to their house.
> 
> What perks do VIPs get?  One final story... my friend is a VIP at another luxury brand (not VCA).
> For her birthday, the luxury brand invited her and her husband to Paris for a weekend.  The first night, they were driven to the luxury brand's flagship Paris boutique.  The Paris boutique closed early for her and threw her a birthday party.  The luxury brand paid for everything... airplane tickets to Paris (my friend lives in the US), hotel, meals at restaurants, limo & driver at her disposal for the weekend, etc...
> 
> This is the stuff of VIPs... I can't even make this stuff up it's so over the top.
> 
> All that said, for me, the gifts and perks are nice, but they are really not necessary.  In a way, I feel too many gifts and perks create a sense of needed reciprocity, as in... I now feel a bond and obligation to buy from the SA and to keep buying the brand.
> I buy from other luxury brands, and through the years, there were some luxury brands I went nuts over.  The SA would send me photos of new items and let me have first dibs.  I would get invited to events, lunches, and dinners (which I turned down).  I would get gifts (I kept those! ).  The SA would "think of me first."  However, there were times I felt I had to return that thoughtfulness with a purchase.  It happened to me with one particular Chanel SA.  Anyone who buys from Chanel knows Chanel gets new stock all the time, every season.  I got too wrapped up, and I literally purchased something every two weeks from that SA.  The good thing is I finally realized it, smacked myself on the head, and I woke up.  I even stopped going to that SA to start over clean.  Full disclosure, I did that with another SA as well (I'm a slow learner, but I do learn!).
> 
> From those experiences, I told myself I will never let myself get too close to a SA.  The SA is not my best friend, and these are business transactions, albeit luxury transactions.  I don't want to get caught up in the allure.  I don't want the dinners, events, perks because by accepting them, for me, I feel a sense of obligation to make a future purchase.  Truth be told, that is the only reason why any of us are given gifts and perks... the SA and the brand wants us to continue to buy from them.
> 
> This is just me... I'm very low profile when buying at the boutiques.  Don't whine and dine me, no champagne, no food (I will however, take the chocolates To-Go as hubby loves them and I banned him from coming ).  For me, I want to stay focused on the jewelry.  In a way, some SAs appreciate the simple transaction.  SAs are sellers, and all sellers dream of no effort sales transactions.
> 
> Yes, we are talking here about the fun and wonderful gifts and perks when purchasing luxury items.  However, put aside all the fun gifts and perks, even the brand name, and "buy what you truly love."  That phrase has been said here a million times, but I think it's even more relevant in this context of not getting caught up in the allure of luxury purchases and all the freebies. Of course, my friend loves all the perks, so everyone is different.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but I wanted to share my thoughts and experiences and hope it was helpful to some of you.


You're a font of wisdom as always @BigAkoya. I'm marking your post for next time I need to whack myself with a healthy dose of common sense!


----------



## biorin

so_sofya1985 said:


> What do they get? Tickets to events and all? I remember my mom used to get polo tickets from Hermes back in the day and usually those were in other countries so they offered to get that covered too



My neighbor is in charge of the NA boutiques for VCA. He had to develop a relationship with Hermes so that he could procure Birkins to give as gifts to VIPs. Crazy to think of just giving that away, but he said when people are spending a few million dollars, it's nothing in comparison.


----------



## so_sofya1985

biorin said:


> My neighbor is in charge of the NA boutiques for VCA. He had to develop a relationship with Hermes so that he could procure Birkins to give as gifts to VIPs. Crazy to think of just giving that away, but he said when people are spending a few million dollars, it's nothing in comparison.


Wow yeah, I think that sums it all  we are the masses for VCA, the plebs hahahaha


----------



## hers4eva

I just discovered this gorgeous  necklace.

Any owners have pictures to share  









						Perlée couleurs transformable long necklace - VCARP4DL00 - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Perlée couleurs transformable long necklace, 18K yellow gold, coral, onyx, turquoise




					www.vancleefarpels.com


----------



## 880

so_sofya1985 said:


> Oh my these stories are fun! Zip necklace for the sweet 16! Jesus Christ lol!
> 
> can I say that Iwould love to see you write some articles for big magazines about jewellery I feel you are very eloquent in bringing your knowledge to the masses lol!Like our Harrods ha la it’s own magazine that often features fine jewellery - there!
> 
> I agree with you in the sense that I felt the need to reciprocate when I got the goody basket from my VCA SA but my wallet and bank account slapped me quickly outta that thought lol I buy when I Love something (now! Before I would buy when I was down - my mom to blame who used to tell me darling if you feel off nothing helps as well as a bit of shopping spree lol)!!!
> and something I know I can afford - like in trading you go in knowing you are ok to lose that money if things go sour. Probably bad comparison but that’s how I think


I think of flowers or treats (VCA once served caviar and champagne which I didn’t ask for, need, want or eat)  as a gratis treat only. I don’t ask for or expect anything, ergo I don’t feel any obligation. I personally prefer not to eat or drink when I am trying on RTW or jewelry Bc I want to focus on the item in question. (Exception is when DH gets fitted for clothing, I might eat chocolate). I don’t get bent out of shape if my VCA runs out of travel cases or even bottled water.  i also don’t buy anything out of obligation, and I’m up front about whether I’m thinking of another jewelers items, for example the Bulgari serpenti tubogas diamond pg necklace may be more me, and cheaper, than the VCA Liane. I tell the all SAs, including VCA, my thought process, and I think they appreciate the honesty. No SA has ever held it against me; and I continue to get gfits and gestures.

as to gifts, I think SAs and SMs have certain leeway as to when to exercise their best judgment as to the apportioning of gratis stuff. It’s not meant as pressure but to express thanks for your loyalty as a client. In my case, I need the SAs and DHs opinion, (and if they know my taste and what I already own, that opinion is more informed) so I factor that in when deciding where to make the purchase. Having said that, how does one top a zip necklace for a sweet 16. Must be all downhill from there lol

i also want to add, unlike some ladies here, I do become close personally to certain SAs (I define this as having other contact with them outside of a work/professional setting), like @eternallove4bag. If that becomes the case, of course I will attempt to buy from them exclusively bc why not. The process from start to aftercare is made easy and pleasant. And, they have a vested interest in making sure that I am thrilled with my purchase. When I develop that kind of relationship, they Do understand if I say, hey, I’m simply not in love with it or I prefer another brand for this price point. And, I make it clear when I’m in the initial stages of looking and yes, comparing, and when I’m actually ready to buy. JMO


----------



## eternallove4bag

880 said:


> I think of flowers or treats (VCA once served caviar and champagne which I didn’t ask for, need, want or eat)  as a gratis treat only. I don’t ask for or expect anything. I prefer not to eat or drink when I am trying on RTW or jewelry. I don’t get bent out of shape if my VCA runs out of travel cases or even bottled water.  i also don’t want to buy anything out of obligation, and I’m up front about whether I’m thinking of another jewelers items, for example the Bulgari serpenti tubogas diamond pg necklace may be more me, and cheaper, than the VCA Liane. I tell the all SAs, including VCA, my thought process, and I think they appreciate the honesty.
> 
> as to gifts, I think SAs and SMs have certain leeway as to when to exercise their best judgment as to the apportioning of gratis stuff. It’s not meant as pressure but to express thanks for your loyalty as a client. In my case, I need the SAs and DHs opinion, (and if they know my taste and what I already own, that opinion is more informed) so I factor that in when deciding where to make the purchase. Having said that, how does one top a zip necklace for a sweet 16. Must be all downhill from there lol
> 
> i also want to add, unlike some ladies here, I do become close personally to certain SAs (I define this as having other contact with them outside of a work/professional setting), like @eternallove4bag. If that becomes the case, of course I will attempt to buy from them exclusively bc why not. The process from start to aftercare is made easy and pleasant. And, they have a vested interest in making sure that I am thrilled with my purchase. When I develop that kind of relationship, they Do understand if I say, hey, I’m simply not in love with it or I prefer another thing for this price point. And, I make it clear when I’m in the initial stages of looking and yes, comparing, and when I’m actually ready to buy. JMO


100% agree! We should never ever feel pressurized to buy anything from anyone ever. Period. Just because a SA I am close to gives me gifts in appreciation for my business, I don’t have to reciprocate with buying more needlessly. I will buy what I want when I want. If I can withstand the pressures of shopping ‘other items’ at Hermès, I can withstand any pressure 

I do always get gifts for my SAs for Christmas as a thank you for their excellent service. My obligation ends there


----------



## eternallove4bag

hers4eva said:


> I just discovered this gorgeous  necklace.
> 
> Any owners have pictures to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perlée couleurs transformable long necklace - VCARP4DL00 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Perlée couleurs transformable long necklace, 18K yellow gold, coral, onyx, turquoise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com


It’s gorgeous! I hope someone who owns this posts pics!


----------



## so_sofya1985

eternallove4bag said:


> It’s gorgeous! I hope someone who owns this posts pics!


I really like it too and was wondering why it’s not more popular! It’s the one you can change the middle of right?


----------



## eternallove4bag

so_sofya1985 said:


> I really like it too and was wondering why it’s not more popular! It’s the one you can change the middle of right?


Yes! That’s the one! I have to say I have recently become more interested in certain designs that I don’t often see here. Like this ring. I wonder if anyone has tried this in store and has pics?


----------



## so_sofya1985

eternallove4bag said:


> Yes! That’s the one! I have to say I have recently become more interested in certain designs that I don’t often see here. Like this ring. I wonder if anyone has tried this in store and has pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203929


I was looking at this collection the other day and remember saying to myself: oh I am not hating it


----------



## eternallove4bag

so_sofya1985 said:


> I was looking at this collection the other day and remember saying to myself: oh I am not hating it


Haha! Same! To think I disliked it before and now I am like, that looks interesting


----------



## 880

so_sofya1985 said:


> I was looking at this collection the other day and remember saying to myself: oh I am not hating it


I tried the buton d’or dangling earrings and they’re on my list to get. I didn’t bc I wasn’t sure about the weight/comfort — I have temperamental and somewhat chubby ear lobes. But, with @BigAkoya ’s suggestions for making earrings comfy, they’re still in the running. Last summer I think the price was 34K usd for the earrings. My SA also sent me a photo of his colleague pictured with the bracelet


----------



## BigAkoya

hers4eva said:


> I just discovered this gorgeous  necklace.
> 
> Any owners have pictures to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perlée couleurs transformable long necklace - VCARP4DL00 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Perlée couleurs transformable long necklace, 18K yellow gold, coral, onyx, turquoise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com


@hers4eva @eternallove4bag 
Found it!  I knew I saw it earlier...  Here is the link to @chiaoapple 's awesome necklace!  
@chiaoapple anymore mod shots?  perhaps in turquoise?  






						Van Cleef in action!
					

OMG your purple Hermès bag!! What color is that?  It's anemone Constance 24 in swift. Purple is my fave fave fave color!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## hers4eva

BigAkoya said:


> @hers4eva @eternallove4bag
> Found it!  I knew I saw it earlier...  Here is the link to @chiaoapple 's awesome necklace!
> @chiaoapple anymore mod shots?  perhaps in turquoise?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Van Cleef in action!
> 
> 
> OMG your purple Hermès bag!! What color is that?  It's anemone Constance 24 in swift. Purple is my fave fave fave color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com




Great job 

It is beautiful  I didn’t realize it’s a brand new item.

Thank you sweet lady @BigAkoya


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> @hers4eva @eternallove4bag
> Found it!  I knew I saw it earlier...  Here is the link to @chiaoapple 's awesome necklace!
> @chiaoapple anymore mod shots?  perhaps in turquoise?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Van Cleef in action!
> 
> 
> OMG your purple Hermès bag!! What color is that?  It's anemone Constance 24 in swift. Purple is my fave fave fave color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Oooh how could I have forgotten that! Thanks @BigAkoya


----------



## A bottle of Red

BigAkoya said:


> Funny you mentioned Zip... I have a few stories to add to this fun topic...
> 
> True story... I was trying on a Zip for fun (SA brought it out from the back).  SA told me the Zip was sold to a father who purchased it for his daughter's 16th birthday.  The father was doing a big birthday bash event for her Sweet 16.  For the party favors to be given to the guests, he ordered Vintage Alhambra pendants.
> 
> Another true story... I was wearing my emerald ring and earring set one day.  SA commented on them, and we started talking about emeralds.  SA says since you appreciate fine emeralds, I want to show you an emerald and diamond necklace that was commissioned by a client. SA says you can't try it on or touch it.  The client is very very picky about who handles her pieces.  I told the SA I'm not even going to breathe when you show it to me... I might exhale and fog it up!       Wow... the necklace was so gorgeous.
> VIPs get their pieces hand delivered to their house.
> 
> What perks do VIPs get?  One final story... my friend is a VIP at another luxury brand (not VCA).
> For her birthday, the luxury brand invited her and her husband to Paris for a weekend.  The first night, they were driven to the luxury brand's flagship Paris boutique.  The Paris boutique closed early for her and threw her a birthday party.  The luxury brand paid for everything... airplane tickets to Paris (my friend lives in the US), hotel, meals at restaurants, limo & driver at her disposal for the weekend, etc...
> 
> This is the stuff of VIPs... I can't even make this stuff up it's so over the top.
> 
> All that said, for me, the gifts and perks are nice, but they are really not necessary.  In a way, I feel too many gifts and perks create a sense of needed reciprocity, as in... I now feel a bond and obligation to buy from the SA and to keep buying the brand.
> I buy from other luxury brands, and through the years, there were some luxury brands I went nuts over.  The SA would send me photos of new items and let me have first dibs.  I would get invited to events, lunches, and dinners (which I turned down).  I would get gifts (I kept those! ).  The SA would "think of me first."  However, there were times I felt I had to return that thoughtfulness with a purchase.  It happened to me with one particular Chanel SA.  Anyone who buys from Chanel knows Chanel gets new stock all the time, every season.  I got too wrapped up, and I literally purchased something every two weeks from that SA.  The good thing is I finally realized it, smacked myself on the head, and I woke up.  I even stopped going to that SA to start over clean.  Full disclosure, I did that with another SA as well (I'm a slow learner, but I do learn!).
> 
> From those experiences, I told myself I will never let myself get too close to a SA.  The SA is not my best friend, and these are business transactions, albeit luxury transactions.  I don't want to get caught up in the allure.  I don't want the dinners, events, perks because by accepting them, for me, I feel a sense of obligation to make a future purchase.  Truth be told, that is the only reason why any of us are given gifts and perks... the SA and the brand wants us to continue to buy from them.
> 
> This is just me... I'm very low profile when buying at the boutiques.  Don't whine and dine me, no champagne, no food (I will however, take the chocolates To-Go as hubby loves them and I banned him from coming ).  For me, I want to stay focused on the jewelry.  In a way, some SAs appreciate the simple transaction.  SAs are sellers, and all sellers dream of no effort sales transactions.
> 
> Yes, we are talking here about the fun and wonderful gifts and perks when purchasing luxury items.  However, put aside all the fun gifts and perks, even the brand name, and "buy what you truly love."  That phrase has been said here a million times, but I think it's even more relevant in this context of not getting caught up in the allure of luxury purchases and all the freebies. Of course, my friend loves all the perks, so everyone is different.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but I wanted to share my thoughts and experiences and hope it was helpful to some of you.


Very wise thoughts @BigAkoya !

Can a 16 yr old even appreciate such a necklace?  Omg what if they lose it?! (I lost so much stuff as a teen lol)


----------



## so_sofya1985

880 said:


> I tried the buton d’or dangling earrings and they’re on my list to get. I didn’t bc I wasn’t sure about the weight/comfort — I have temperamental and somewhat chubby ear lobes. But, with @BigAkoya ’s suggestions for making earrings comfy, they’re still in the running. Last summer I think the price was 34K usd for the earrings. My SA also sent me a photo of his colleague pictured with the bracelet
> View attachment 5203989
> View attachment 5203998


Ok the earrings are Gorgeous!!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

BigAkoya said:


> @hers4eva @eternallove4bag
> Found it!  I knew I saw it earlier...  Here is the link to @chiaoapple 's awesome necklace!
> @chiaoapple anymore mod shots?  perhaps in turquoise?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Van Cleef in action!
> 
> 
> OMG your purple Hermès bag!! What color is that?  It's anemone Constance 24 in swift. Purple is my fave fave fave color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


That picture with the necklace is so nice and it’s the length I like, I will try it out next time?


----------



## BigAkoya

A bottle of Red said:


> Very wise thoughts @BigAkoya !
> 
> Can a 16 yr old even appreciate such a necklace?  Omg what if they lose it?! (I lost so much stuff as a teen lol)


I know!  Plus, in my humble opinion... while the Zip is iconic VCA, when I tried it on, it was so huge.  I was actually thinking it would amazing as a bracelet, but nope... too big also.  I had always thought I loved that necklace and that would be a dream piece, but nope... it's out of my system...thanks VCA, but I'll pass.  

However, the emerald and diamond necklace... wow.  It was like an Elizabeth Taylor jumbo size necklace, but only better!  The SA told me it took a while for them to procure the emeralds to build her necklace.  I can only imagine what other pieces this client commissions.   

In my opinion, the true VIPs are not the celebrities or influencers.  Yes, VCA treats them nice as they are "free publicity" for VCA.  I personally think the true VIPs are the under-the-radar billionaires who are very private, the true uber wealthy.

Okay... one more fun true VIP story and then I will stop as everyone is probably getting sick of these stories.
This story I want to share as this story is one I admire...
I know a friend who's sister is very wealthy (rags to riches wealth, did not inherit).  Her sister has everything... rooms full of bling, bags, and haute couture dresses.  In the family household, they have many cars, drivers, maids... you name it.
One time, her sister was going to Paris to order a haute couture dress.  The French house offered to pay for her trip, including her plane ticket, hotel, etc.  Her sister is thankful, but she says she would never take a hand-out, and she is going to fly to Paris in her own Gulfstream. Her own Gulfstream?!     Nope, no NetJets for sister!

Over the top?!  But... this is the same sister who her & her husband donate a lot of money to hospitals and charities; the dollar amount where they have been offered to have their names on a building in a medical center.  They are very private, did not want recognition and declined.  They donated from the heart to truly give back and help.

I though sister was just a crazy spender,    but she is certainly spending within her "wealthy" means.
My friend says I would die if I saw sister's closet, and I am sure I would!!!    However, what I admire most about sister (whom I have never met), is not her bling, clothes, nor bags.  What I admire most is that sister lives by the mantra... "To whom much is given, much is expected."  Which made me also think... wealth is relative, and in a sense, we are all here wealthy and blessed in our own way.   

Final fun note... OMG... I was following along (via my friend) the sister's new Gulfstream (she ordered a G6).  Talk about custom designing your own jet!  It's like building a house, albeit a super expensive mansion house... custom Italian marble, designer leather seats, hand carved tables.  Except you don't go to a showroom and pick out the type of countertop you want; you fly to Italy to pick out your marble slab.  One can only dream of such a fun project.   

I hope some of you enjoyed this fun story.  I'll zip it for now so we can stay on topic, promise.


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> I know!  Plus, in my humble opinion... while the Zip is iconic VCA, when I tried it on, it was so huge.  I was actually thinking it would amazing as a bracelet, but nope... too big also.  I had always thought I loved that necklace and that would be a dream piece, but nope... it's out of my system...thanks VCA, but I'll pass.
> 
> However, the emerald and diamond necklace... wow.  It was like an Elizabeth Taylor jumbo size necklace, but only better!  The SA told me it took a while for them to procure the emeralds to build her necklace.  I can only imagine what other pieces this client commissions.
> 
> In my opinion, the true VIPs are not the celebrities or influencers.  Yes, VCA treats them nice as they are "free publicity" for VCA.  I personally think the true VIPs are the under-the-radar billionaires who are very private, the true uber wealthy.
> 
> Okay... one more fun true VIP story and then I will stop as everyone is probably getting sick of these stories.
> This story I want to share as this story is one I admire...
> I know a friend who's sister is very wealthy (rags to riches wealth, did not inherit).  Her sister has everything... rooms full of bling, bags, and haute couture dresses.  In the family household, they have many cars, drivers, maids... you name it.
> One time, her sister was going to Paris to order a haute couture dress.  The French house offered to pay for her trip, including her plane ticket, hotel, etc.  Her sister is thankful, but she says she would never take a hand-out, and she is going to fly to Paris in her own Gulfstream. Her own Gulfstream?!     Nope, no NetJets for sister!
> 
> Over the top?!  But... this is the same sister who her & her husband donate a lot of money to hospitals and charities; the dollar amount where they have been offered to have their names on a building in a medical center.  They are very private, did not want recognition and declined.  They donated from the heart to truly give back and help.
> 
> I though sister was just a crazy spender,    but she is certainly spending within her "wealthy" means.
> My friend says I would die if I saw sister's closet, and I am sure I would!!!   However, what I admire most about sister (whom I have never met), is not her bling, clothes, nor bags. What I admire most is that sister lives by the mantra... "To whom much is given, much is expected." Which made me also think... wealth is relative, and in a sense, we are all here wealthy and blessed in our own way.
> 
> Final fun note... OMG... I was following along (via my friend) the sister's new Gulfstream (she ordered a G6).  Talk about custom designing your own jet!  It's like building a house, albeit a super expensive mansion house... custom Italian marble, designer leather seats, hand carved tables.  Except you don't go to a showroom and pick out the type of countertop you want; you fly to Italy to pick out your marble slab.  One can only dream of such a fun project.
> 
> I hope some of you enjoyed this fun story.  I'll zip it for now so we can stay on topic, promise.



I love your VIP stories! I am pretty happy with my life as it is, but it’s fun to hear about the VIPs; and, it makes me feel frugal and virtuous from a retail perspective lol. Thank you for sharing the stories!

DH and I are somewhat stalled/delayed for the past nine months on getting approval for our gut renovation of our second apt, a prewar condo that was a covid deal. The board has finally decided to allow us to split the electrical issues from the rest of the renovation. We’re so exhausted by the whole thing (we have a team of architect, interior designer, mechanical and other engineer, lighting designer, and a landscape architectural firm — since we have about 1100 sq ft of outdoor space) that the thought of flying to Italy to pick out a marble slab sounds like torture.  I personally hate picking out things like fixtures and stone. even going to the stone places with architect and interior designer made my eyes glaze over. (DH is the opposite and loves details like that). It does make picking out RTW or jewelry, even something like the Liane,  seem more fun, and even reasonable by comparison Lol.

By the way, I normally dislike two tone jewelry mainly bc I grew up with two tone Rolex watches being the thing. But the buton d’or in mixed two tone gold and diamonds somehow looks right to me (shrugs)


----------



## A bottle of Red

BigAkoya said:


> I know!  Plus, in my humble opinion... while the Zip is iconic VCA, when I tried it on, it was so huge.  I was actually thinking it would amazing as a bracelet, but nope... too big also.  I had always thought I loved that necklace and that would be a dream piece, but nope... it's out of my system...thanks VCA, but I'll pass.
> 
> However, the emerald and diamond necklace... wow.  It was like an Elizabeth Taylor jumbo size necklace, but only better!  The SA told me it took a while for them to procure the emeralds to build her necklace.  I can only imagine what other pieces this client commissions.
> 
> In my opinion, the true VIPs are not the celebrities or influencers.  Yes, VCA treats them nice as they are "free publicity" for VCA.  I personally think the true VIPs are the under-the-radar billionaires who are very private, the true uber wealthy.
> 
> Okay... one more fun true VIP story and then I will stop as everyone is probably getting sick of these stories.
> This story I want to share as this story is one I admire...
> I know a friend who's sister is very wealthy (rags to riches wealth, did not inherit).  Her sister has everything... rooms full of bling, bags, and haute couture dresses.  In the family household, they have many cars, drivers, maids... you name it.
> One time, her sister was going to Paris to order a haute couture dress.  The French house offered to pay for her trip, including her plane ticket, hotel, etc.  Her sister is thankful, but she says she would never take a hand-out, and she is going to fly to Paris in her own Gulfstream. Her own Gulfstream?!     Nope, no NetJets for sister!
> 
> Over the top?!  But... this is the same sister who her & her husband donate a lot of money to hospitals and charities; the dollar amount where they have been offered to have their names on a building in a medical center.  They are very private, did not want recognition and declined.  They donated from the heart to truly give back and help.
> 
> I though sister was just a crazy spender,    but she is certainly spending within her "wealthy" means.
> My friend says I would die if I saw sister's closet, and I am sure I would!!!    However, what I admire most about sister (whom I have never met), is not her bling, clothes, nor bags.  What I admire most is that sister lives by the mantra... "To whom much is given, much is expected."  Which made me also think... wealth is relative, and in a sense, we are all here wealthy and blessed in our own way.
> 
> Final fun note... OMG... I was following along (via my friend) the sister's new Gulfstream (she ordered a G6).  Talk about custom designing your own jet!  It's like building a house, albeit a super expensive mansion house... custom Italian marble, designer leather seats, hand carved tables.  Except you don't go to a showroom and pick out the type of countertop you want; you fly to Italy to pick out your marble slab.  One can only dream of such a fun project.
> 
> I hope some of you enjoyed this fun story.  I'll zip it for now so we can stay on topic, promise.



Omg please start a spin off thread of all your stories,  i love them!


----------



## so_sofya1985

880 said:


> I love your VIP stories! I am pretty happy with my life as it is, but it’s fun to hear about the VIPs; and, it makes me feel frugal and virtuous from a retail perspective lol. Thank you for sharing the stories!
> 
> DH and I are somewhat stalled/delayed for the past nine months on getting approval for our gut renovation of our second apt, a prewar condo that was a covid deal. The board has finally decided to allow us to split the electrical issues from the rest of the renovation. We’re so exhausted by the whole thing (we have a team of architect, interior designer, mechanical and other engineer, lighting designer, and a landscape architectural firm — since we have about 1100 sq ft of outdoor space) that the thought of flying to Italy to pick out a marble slab sounds like torture.  I personally hate picking out things like fixtures and stone. even going to the stone places with architect and interior designer made my eyes glaze over. (DH is the opposite and loves details like that). It does make picking out RTW or jewelry, even something like the Liane,  seem more fun, and even reasonable by comparison Lol.
> 
> By the way, I normally dislike two tone jewelry mainly bc I grew up with two tone Rolex watches being the thing. But the buton d’or in mixed two tone gold and diamonds somehow looks right to me (shrugs)


They look right indeed! I love two tone as I can never decide on the jewellery and it fits all! Off I go to VCA website to check the collection out!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Very elegant indeed

somehow I see @Lien in it, or maybe the TQ version of it!


----------



## kmang011

Does anyone know what the wait time is for the 10 motif in onyx, blue agate, or guilloche?

and if they give you some absurd timeline like 1 year or longer, when you order it do you put down a partial deposit or the whole thing?


----------



## nightbefore

Does anybody know about SO for sweets? I am considering 16 motifs hammered gold sweet necklace for a while but I really don’t like RG on me  I remember I saw on the forum somewhere that VCA would never do SO for sweets except for VIPs but maybe they changed their policy. I would love to get this piece in YG.


----------



## nicole0612

nightbefore said:


> Does anybody know about SO for sweets? I am considering 16 motifs hammered gold sweet necklace for a while but I really don’t like RG on me  I remember I saw on the forum somewhere that VCA would never do SO for sweets except for VIPs but maybe they changed their policy. I would love to get this piece in YG.


I have a pending special order for sweets, others have done them in the past also. I think it’s just less common.


----------



## nightbefore

nicole0612 said:


> I have a pending special order for sweets, others have done them in the past also. I think it’s just less common.


Thank you very much for the answer  I was actually hopeless and I was almost going to spend the budget that I saved for 16 motifs on something else. Hearing this is great before spending my budget.


----------



## nicole0612

nightbefore said:


> Thank you very much for the answer  I was actually hopeless and I was almost going to spend the budget that I saved for 16 motifs on something else. Hearing this is great before spending my budget.


You’re welcome. Now is a bit of a slow time for SOs, but it definitely can be approved! Stick to your dream piece


----------



## 8seventeen19

nightbefore said:


> Does anybody know about SO for sweets? I am considering 16 motifs hammered gold sweet necklace for a while but I really don’t like RG on me  I remember I saw on the forum somewhere that VCA would never do SO for sweets except for VIPs but maybe they changed their policy. I would love to get this piece in YG.


I am waiting for WG/Onyx right now.


----------



## ShadowComet

nightbefore said:


> Does anybody know about SO for sweets? I am considering 16 motifs hammered gold sweet necklace for a while but I really don’t like RG on me  I remember I saw on the forum somewhere that VCA would never do SO for sweets except for VIPs but maybe they changed their policy. I would love to get this piece in YG.


I'm not VIP and I got a quote for 16 motifs in yellow gold but I declined since I need to complete my long wish list first. I'm happy to share my Sa info if you want.


----------



## rengb6

nightbefore said:


> Does anybody know about SO for sweets? I am considering 16 motifs hammered gold sweet necklace for a while but I really don’t like RG on me  I remember I saw on the forum somewhere that VCA would never do SO for sweets except for VIPs but maybe they changed their policy. I would love to get this piece in YG.


I recently had mini frivole earrings in rose gold approved!


----------



## A bottle of Red

rengb6 said:


> I recently had mini frivole earrings in rose gold approved!


Oh that sounds beautiful!


----------



## rengb6

A bottle of Red said:


> Oh that sounds beautiful!



I was so excited to have my first SO approved!!! I've been dreaming of rose gold Frivole for forever! But I just bought the guilloche/carnelian bracelet and I also love this year's holiday pendant. Its going to be tough to decide between the SO frivole VS the 2021 holiday pendant...


----------



## Suzie

Just saw this on Fashionphile, if anyone loves their turquoise.


			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/van-cleef-arpels-18k-white-gold-diamond-turquoise-vintage-alhambra-ring-51-575-824305


----------



## nightbefore

ShadowComet said:


> I'm not VIP and I got a quote for 16 motifs in yellow gold but I declined since I need to complete my long wish list first. I'm happy to share my Sa info if you want.


Thank you for your reply  I am so happy to hear that they will do it as SO. I live in Europe, so I am not sure how it would work with a SA from US. I will travel to France somewhere in november/december and I will ask about it there, if they say no then it would be maybe handy to have your SA info.


----------



## VCA21

nightbefore said:


> Thank you for your reply  I am so happy to hear that they will do it as SO. I live in Europe, so I am not sure how it would work with a SA from US. I will travel to France somewhere in november/december and I will ask about it there, if they say no then it would be maybe handy to have your SA info.


I can recommend a great SA in Paris, if you need one. Just PM me.


----------



## diorhigher

Hi.. I’m new to vca, just bought my first hammered gold 5 motifs less than 3 months ago and now trying to buy my next piece.. omg so addictive! I was hoping more knowledgeable ladies here can help me. I want the mop Ginza edition and plan to find personal shopper or a friend to get it for me from Japan. My question is, will I be able to get the pendant extension at my home store in a diff country? Also, will they let me given that I’m not the original buyer?


----------



## queen b blue

diorhigher said:


> Hi.. I’m new to vca, just bought my first hammered gold 5 motifs less than 3 months ago and now trying to buy my next piece.. omg so addictive! I was hoping more knowledgeable ladies here can help me. I want the mop Ginza edition and plan to find personal shopper or a friend to get it for me from Japan. My question is, will I be able to get the pendant extension at my home store in a diff country? Also, will they let me given that I’m not the original buyer?


Yes, as long as you have the authenticity certificate/receipt they should be able to extend it for you!


----------



## diorhigher

Thank you! That’s a relief.. I read somewhere that someone was having trouble getting serviced when not the original buyer but I’m glad that having the receipt and COA should be good.


----------



## lynne_ross

rengb6 said:


> I was so excited to have my first SO approved!!! I've been dreaming of rose gold Frivole for forever! But I just bought the guilloche/carnelian bracelet and I also love this year's holiday pendant. Its going to be tough to decide between the SO frivole VS the 2021 holiday pendant...


May I ask which frivoles piece you SOd? I was hoping VCA would release the non pave rg frivole earrings. But if SO being approved unlikely to release anytime soon.


----------



## rengb6

lynne_ross said:


> May I ask which frivoles piece you SOd? I was hoping VCA would release the non pave rg frivole earrings. But if SO being approved unlikely to release anytime soon.



I got approved for the mini frivole earrings (mirrored finish) in rose gold. And the price that I was quoted does NOT have a 30% markup. It costs the same amount as the yellow gold. So you should definitely put in a SO request!


----------



## lynne_ross

rengb6 said:


> I got approved for the mini frivole earrings (mirrored finish) in rose gold. And the price that I was quoted does NOT have a 30% markup. It costs the same amount as the yellow gold. So you should definitely put in a SO request!


Ohhhh this is great to know. This hopefully means they will make them common stock. Thanks so much!


----------



## nyricangirl

ShadowComet said:


> I'm not VIP and I got a quote for 16 motifs in yellow gold but I declined since I need to complete my long wish list first. I'm happy to share my Sa info if you want.


please share your SA.  tks


----------



## sxmsxmjack

Does anyone have the Sweet Alhambra pendant /bracelet in yellow gold, Mother-of-pearl ?

how are you liking it and is it worth it ?
looking to get it as my first VCA piece.

also for my first VCA piece, should I get a bracelet or necklace ?









						Sweet Alhambra pendant - VCARF69100 - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Sweet Alhambra pendant, 18K yellow gold, white mother-of-pearl.




					www.vancleefarpels.com
				












						Alhambra - Jewelry - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Created by Van Cleef & Arpels in 1968, the four-leaf clover-inspired Alhambra® jewelry collection established itself as a timeless symbol of luck. A celebration of the Maison's creativity, its pure lines and distinctive beaded silhouette are brought to life with a broad palette of natural materials.




					www.vancleefarpels.com


----------



## Taiwo92

sxmsxmjack said:


> Does anyone have the Sweet Alhambra pendant /bracelet in yellow gold, Mother-of-pearl ?
> 
> how are you liking it and is it worth it ?
> looking to get it as my first VCA piece.
> 
> also for my first VCA piece, should I get a bracelet or necklace ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Alhambra pendant - VCARF69100 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Sweet Alhambra pendant, 18K yellow gold, white mother-of-pearl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alhambra - Jewelry - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Created by Van Cleef & Arpels in 1968, the four-leaf clover-inspired Alhambra® jewelry collection established itself as a timeless symbol of luck. A celebration of the Maison's creativity, its pure lines and distinctive beaded silhouette are brought to life with a broad palette of natural materials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com


Got the sweet pendant 3 months ago. No regrets. I do wear mine 24/7 which isn’t usually recommended but it takes ages for the mop to shrink.


----------



## 8seventeen19

sxmsxmjack said:


> Does anyone have the Sweet Alhambra pendant /bracelet in yellow gold, Mother-of-pearl ?
> 
> how are you liking it and is it worth it ?
> looking to get it as my first VCA piece.
> 
> also for my first VCA piece, should I get a bracelet or necklace ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Alhambra pendant - VCARF69100 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Sweet Alhambra pendant, 18K yellow gold, white mother-of-pearl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alhambra - Jewelry - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Created by Van Cleef & Arpels in 1968, the four-leaf clover-inspired Alhambra® jewelry collection established itself as a timeless symbol of luck. A celebration of the Maison's creativity, its pure lines and distinctive beaded silhouette are brought to life with a broad palette of natural materials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com


My very first piece was a Sweet Butterfly MOP/YG necklace. I've since sold it but it was such a cute staple and I wore it every day. It's been a very slippery slope since!


----------



## ShadowComet

nyricangirl said:


> please share your SA.  tks


Pmed yoi


----------



## DS2006

sxmsxmjack said:


> Does anyone have the Sweet Alhambra pendant /bracelet in yellow gold, Mother-of-pearl ?
> 
> how are you liking it and is it worth it ?
> looking to get it as my first VCA piece.
> 
> also for my first VCA piece, should I get a bracelet or necklace ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Alhambra pendant - VCARF69100 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Sweet Alhambra pendant, 18K yellow gold, white mother-of-pearl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alhambra - Jewelry - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Created by Van Cleef & Arpels in 1968, the four-leaf clover-inspired Alhambra® jewelry collection established itself as a timeless symbol of luck. A celebration of the Maison's creativity, its pure lines and distinctive beaded silhouette are brought to life with a broad palette of natural materials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com



I'd advise getting vintage Alhambra which will be appropriate for any age. I think it's a wiser use of money.


----------



## nycmamaofone

sxmsxmjack said:


> Does anyone have the Sweet Alhambra pendant /bracelet in yellow gold, Mother-of-pearl ?
> 
> how are you liking it and is it worth it ?
> looking to get it as my first VCA piece.
> 
> also for my first VCA piece, should I get a bracelet or necklace ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Alhambra pendant - VCARF69100 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Sweet Alhambra pendant, 18K yellow gold, white mother-of-pearl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alhambra - Jewelry - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Created by Van Cleef & Arpels in 1968, the four-leaf clover-inspired Alhambra® jewelry collection established itself as a timeless symbol of luck. A celebration of the Maison's creativity, its pure lines and distinctive beaded silhouette are brought to life with a broad palette of natural materials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com


Have you seen the sweet in real life? It’s super tiny. Personally I am not a fan. Vintage is a much better size IMO.


----------



## Opaldreamz888

BigAkoya said:


> Yes.  I ordered a ring last week in my size as it was out of stock.  I did not know about the price increase last week, so yes, you can order anytime.  This ensures you will get your piece once they start making it again  My SA said they are ramping up production again.
> 
> I would suggest just ordering it if you are serious, regardless of the rumored price increase.  The benefit to ordering is you will be in the queue to receive one.  Some pieces/sizes rarely hit the shelves due to popularity and are already spoken for from orders.


When you say order do you mean leaving a deposit or paying up front?


----------



## BigAkoya

laura castellanos said:


> When you say order do you mean leaving a deposit or paying up front?


I paid in full, but whether you pay in full or put down 30% deposit, my SA says it counts as a real order vs. wait list which is not considered a real order.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## indecisiveshopper

Hi everyone I would like to get your opinions as I'm on the fence about returning a VCA necklace I bought a month ago.

So I'm pretty new to the VCA brand and only got my first piece about a month ago. I bought the single vintage Guilloche pendant as my first VCA piece. This is meant to be my "everyday necklace" which is why I didn't go for the other precious stones because I can't wear those in the shower.

When I first saw this guilloche pendant I fell in love with it and after thinking about it for a couple of days I went ahead and bought it online. I didn't manage to try it on in store as we were still in lockdown. I honestly thought it was the prettiest pendant when I first received it but fast forward to a month later........I suddenly just don't think it's as pretty? I'm not sure if it's just me who doesn't find it that pretty anymore or if I'm being swayed by the people around me who have said it looks "too big" for my frame (I'm 152cm so roughly 5 feet). Should I return this? I'm eyeing another pendant which I thinkkkkk may look better on me for everyday wear - i.e. the mini frivole in yellow gold.

Should I return the guilloche pendant and get the mini frivole? Would it be too much if I were to layer both the mini frivole and guilloche pendant?

I have attached some pictures of how the necklace looks like on me. Thanks everyone!


----------



## lynne_ross

indecisiveshopper said:


> Hi everyone I would like to get your opinions as I'm on the fence about returning a VCA necklace I bought a month ago.
> 
> So I'm pretty new to the VCA brand and only got my first piece about a month ago. I bought the single vintage Guilloche pendant as my first VCA piece. This is meant to be my "everyday necklace" which is why I didn't go for the other precious stones because I can't wear those in the shower.
> 
> When I first saw this guilloche pendant I fell in love with it and after thinking about it for a couple of days I went ahead and bought it online. I didn't manage to try it on in store as we were still in lockdown. I honestly thought it was the prettiest pendant when I first received it but fast forward to a month later........I suddenly just don't think it's as pretty? I'm not sure if it's just me who doesn't find it that pretty anymore or if I'm being swayed by the people around me who have said it looks "too big" for my frame (I'm 152cm so roughly 5 feet). Should I return this? I'm eyeing another pendant which I thinkkkkk may look better on me for everyday wear - i.e. the mini frivole in yellow gold.
> 
> Should I return the guilloche pendant and get the mini frivole? Would it be too much if I were to layer both the mini frivole and guilloche pendant?
> 
> I have attached some pictures of how the necklace looks like on me. Thanks everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5212908
> 
> 
> View attachment 5212909
> 
> 
> View attachment 5212911


No it does not look too big. I see many petite woman wearing the vintage and magic size, including 20s double wrapped. However it is personal preference for what you feel comfortable wearing.


----------



## nycmamaofone

indecisiveshopper said:


> Hi everyone I would like to get your opinions as I'm on the fence about returning a VCA necklace I bought a month ago.
> 
> So I'm pretty new to the VCA brand and only got my first piece about a month ago. I bought the single vintage Guilloche pendant as my first VCA piece. This is meant to be my "everyday necklace" which is why I didn't go for the other precious stones because I can't wear those in the shower.
> 
> When I first saw this guilloche pendant I fell in love with it and after thinking about it for a couple of days I went ahead and bought it online. I didn't manage to try it on in store as we were still in lockdown. I honestly thought it was the prettiest pendant when I first received it but fast forward to a month later........I suddenly just don't think it's as pretty? I'm not sure if it's just me who doesn't find it that pretty anymore or if I'm being swayed by the people around me who have said it looks "too big" for my frame (I'm 152cm so roughly 5 feet). Should I return this? I'm eyeing another pendant which I thinkkkkk may look better on me for everyday wear - i.e. the mini frivole in yellow gold.
> 
> Should I return the guilloche pendant and get the mini frivole? Would it be too much if I were to layer both the mini frivole and guilloche pendant?
> 
> I have attached some pictures of how the necklace looks like on me. Thanks everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5212908
> 
> 
> View attachment 5212909
> 
> 
> View attachment 5212911


It definitely does NOT look too big for your frame. Vintage works on everyone IMO. Also, I doubt you will be able to return it after a month wearing it. I personally think you should hold onto it and see how you feel before getting rid of it. It’s a gorgeous piece and yes, can be worn everyday.


----------



## Notorious Pink

indecisiveshopper said:


> Hi everyone I would like to get your opinions as I'm on the fence about returning a VCA necklace I bought a month ago.
> 
> So I'm pretty new to the VCA brand and only got my first piece about a month ago. I bought the single vintage Guilloche pendant as my first VCA piece. This is meant to be my "everyday necklace" which is why I didn't go for the other precious stones because I can't wear those in the shower.
> 
> When I first saw this guilloche pendant I fell in love with it and after thinking about it for a couple of days I went ahead and bought it online. I didn't manage to try it on in store as we were still in lockdown. I honestly thought it was the prettiest pendant when I first received it but fast forward to a month later........I suddenly just don't think it's as pretty? I'm not sure if it's just me who doesn't find it that pretty anymore or if I'm being swayed by the people around me who have said it looks "too big" for my frame (I'm 152cm so roughly 5 feet). Should I return this? I'm eyeing another pendant which I thinkkkkk may look better on me for everyday wear - i.e. the mini frivole in yellow gold.
> 
> Should I return the guilloche pendant and get the mini frivole? Would it be too much if I were to layer both the mini frivole and guilloche pendant?
> 
> I have attached some pictures of how the necklace looks like on me. Thanks everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5212908
> 
> 
> View attachment 5212909
> 
> 
> View attachment 5212911



I think the size is perfect on you. im 5’4” and just bought my first vintage Alhambra pendant because I always felt they were too small on me (I’m layering it). as you get older I think you’ll find that jewelry tends to “shrink“. my 4’10” aunt rocks tons of big pieces.

ETA: by the way, *who* is telling you this is too big?


----------



## 880

indecisiveshopper said:


> Hi everyone I would like to get your opinions as I'm on the fence about returning a VCA necklace I bought a month ago.
> 
> So I'm pretty new to the VCA brand and only got my first piece about a month ago. I bought the single vintage Guilloche pendant as my first VCA piece. This is meant to be my "everyday necklace" which is why I didn't go for the other precious stones because I can't wear those in the shower.
> 
> When I first saw this guilloche pendant I fell in love with it and after thinking about it for a couple of days I went ahead and bought it online. I didn't manage to try it on in store as we were still in lockdown. I honestly thought it was the prettiest pendant when I first received it but fast forward to a month later........I suddenly just don't think it's as pretty? I'm not sure if it's just me who doesn't find it that pretty anymore or if I'm being swayed by the people around me who have said it looks "too big" for my frame (I'm 152cm so roughly 5 feet). Should I return this? I'm eyeing another pendant which I thinkkkkk may look better on me for everyday wear - i.e. the mini frivole in yellow gold.
> 
> Should I return the guilloche pendant and get the mini frivole? Would it be too much if I were to layer both the mini frivole and guilloche pendant?
> 
> I have attached some pictures of how the necklace looks like on me. Thanks everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5212908
> 
> 
> View attachment 5212909
> 
> 
> View attachment 5212911



From your photos, it looks quite nice and definitely not too big. Especially for a casual everyday piece. Like others here, I think as you get older, jewelry shrinkage is very real.  my entire family is basically your size and slim, and vintage size is considered normal, even a bit small, for everyday, assuming you like pendants.

I’m bigger than my family, about 5’2 and wear a size 40F or US 6-8. I am medium build, and so I may not be as petite as you are. I wear a six motif magic necklace for everyday. Im not a person who layers necklaces or stacks bracelets, but you could try layering a mini frivole to see how it looks with your vintage. 

Also, I agree with @nycmamaofone on the separate issue, return may not be possible after owning or wearing for a month

IMO, it is always best to try VCA or any expensive purchase IRL 

@Notorious Pink, would love to see your necklace layering.

somehow, I’m unable to post many of the Milan VCA museum exhibit pics (basement of the Milan VCA boutique) taken with DHs international android phone. (I will keep trying as I have no idea why I can’t post some pics and not others). Here is the one that I could post. It’s a precursor to the VCA Liane circa 1950s.

And me in Milan trying on a modern day white agate Liane (sadly I’m beginning to think the liane is a bit much for my height) as it would be someth8ng I’d wear as an everyday piece. (I prefer not to spend on something thst I cannot get good cost per wear on.


----------



## BigAkoya

indecisiveshopper said:


> Hi everyone I would like to get your opinions as I'm on the fence about returning a VCA necklace I bought a month ago.
> 
> So I'm pretty new to the VCA brand and only got my first piece about a month ago. I bought the single vintage Guilloche pendant as my first VCA piece. This is meant to be my "everyday necklace" which is why I didn't go for the other precious stones because I can't wear those in the shower.
> 
> When I first saw this guilloche pendant I fell in love with it and after thinking about it for a couple of days I went ahead and bought it online. I didn't manage to try it on in store as we were still in lockdown. I honestly thought it was the prettiest pendant when I first received it but fast forward to a month later........I suddenly just don't think it's as pretty? I'm not sure if it's just me who doesn't find it that pretty anymore or if I'm being swayed by the people around me who have said it looks "too big" for my frame (I'm 152cm so roughly 5 feet). Should I return this? I'm eyeing another pendant which I thinkkkkk may look better on me for everyday wear - i.e. the mini frivole in yellow gold.
> 
> Should I return the guilloche pendant and get the mini frivole? Would it be too much if I were to layer both the mini frivole and guilloche pendant?
> 
> I have attached some pictures of how the necklace looks like on me. Thanks everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5212908
> 
> 
> View attachment 5212909
> 
> 
> View attachment 5212911


Hi!  Congrats on your first piece of VCA!  It's always so exciting to buy your first which I am sure will not be your last.   
First, to answer your question, not it's definitely not too big on you.  The size looks fabulous on you.
However, you said something else, that you "don't find it that pretty anymore." That is very different than "you think it's too big."

On "pretty"...
Maybe the issue is that it's too "shiny." Guilloche is an old technique used to cut the metal (originated in the 17th century).  In VCA, they cut the metal to make it shiny to reflect light (e.g. think '70s disco ball era).  This might be what others area saying that it looks too big when in fact it may be too shiny.  They may be saying (or you may be thinking), it's too big or not pretty as it looks more like a piece of gold  bling (e.g. think '80s gold coin/buillon necklaces) vs. a pretty pendant.  Some people love guilloche while others do not.  It's all preference of course.

On Frivole...
I love love love Frivole, but I think mini-Frivole is way too small.  It's so tiny, I think it will disappear on you, and then you'll feel like you have to layer.  Sure, you can see the mini-Frivole if you stare at a mirror or look online at a jumbo size modshot.  In real life, it will look too small and insignificant, and for me, I would not spend money insignificant jewelry.  People layer because they want a bigger look, and that small piece they are wearing just doesn't quite feel enough on its own.

Which brings me full circle...
You said others think it's too big, hence you want to get something smaller.  However, you mentioned you want to layer this pendant with the mini-Frivole.  Doing that will create an even bigger look.  Hence, I don't think "size" is your concern.  I personally think it's the guilloche itself that may be bothering you if you don't feel it's pretty anymore.

My recommendation would be to think about what's really bothering you about this pendant.  Jewelry is for you, so forget what others think.  Sometimes when my gut says "ugh, I think I made a mistake I should return it,"  I will say to myself "oh, my husband said he doesn't like it either" to confirm this return thought.  However, it is in fact me who doesn't like it.  I am just using my husband's opinion as an excuse/confirmation to return it.  On the opposite side, there are times I love a piece and my husband says "nah, I don't like it, but you have to wear it."  In this scenario, if I really love the piece, I think "yup, I really love it, I'm keeping it!"

In the end, jewelry is 100% personal. If you love it, keep it.
I vote keep it if you love the design. The size is perfect.  However, if you no longer love guilloche, another option is the classic and iconic hammered gold.  I would stay with the regular vintage size though, that size is perfect on you.

I have never ordered online, so you may want to check the online return policy as others have suggested.
Sorry for the long post, but I  hope these thoughts might help you decide.  Good luck to you!  Congrats again on your VCA piece!


----------



## Notorious Pink

880 said:


> @Notorious Pink, would love to see your necklace layering.



I posted a bunch of photos in the 2021 Pendant thread.


----------



## A bottle of Red

880 said:


> From your photos, it looks quite nice and definitely not too big. Especially for a casual everyday piece. Like others here, I think as you get older, jewelry shrinkage is very real.  my entire family is basically your size and slim, and vintage size is considered normal, even a bit small, for everyday, assuming you like pendants.
> 
> I’m bigger than my family, about 5’2 and wear a size 40F or US 6-8. I am medium build, and so I may not be as petite as you are. I wear a six motif magic necklace for everyday. Im not a person who layers necklaces or stacks bracelets, but you could try layering a mini frivole to see how it looks with your vintage.
> 
> Also, I agree with @nycmamaofone on the separate issue, return may not be possible after owning or wearing for a month
> 
> IMO, it is always best to try VCA or any expensive purchase IRL
> 
> @Notorious Pink, would love to see your necklace layering.
> 
> somehow, I’m unable to post many of the Milan VCA museum exhibit pics (basement of the Milan VCA boutique) taken with DHs international android phone. (I will keep trying as I have no idea why I can’t post some pics and not others). Here is the one that I could post. It’s a precursor to the VCA Liane circa 1950s.
> 
> And me in Milan trying on a modern day white agate Liane (sadly I’m beginning to think the liane is a bit much for my height) as it would be someth8ng I’d wear as an everyday piece. (I prefer not to spend on something thst I cannot get good cost per wear on.
> 
> View attachment 5213025
> View attachment 5213026


I would love to see your 6 motif  as an every day piece! 
Just got mine after having it adjusted & i am not sure how to wear it casually.


----------



## A bottle of Red

@BigAkoya  very well said 
Op is it maybe the yellow gold with your coloring that you don't like? 
Not enough contrast? 
Personally i think the size looks perfect on you


----------



## minami

I think vintage size almost suits everyone, I hardly wear my sweet butterfly which really is too small and I just can’t be bothered with layering. I tried on the mini frivole pendant and it really is too small  I m a size S/M


----------



## 880

A bottle of Red said:


> I would love to see your 6 motif  as an every day piece!
> Just got mine after having it adjusted & i am not sure how to wear it casually.



mine is gmop, yg hw. T shirt and jeans; shorts and a tank top. . . dress and sneakers; trousers and t shirt. For the most part, I don’t have a dressy lifestyle, and I wear birkenstocks and sneakers a lot

i personally prefer the six motif against bare skin, so I wear v necklines or scoop necklines on t shirts.

  I’ve posted so many recent pics bc I took it traveling and wore it every day (the first pic: drawstring knit sweatpants, cardigan, tie dye denim jacket (both my airplane outfit and going out to dinner outfit); synthetic hoodie elastic waist dress and birkenstock sneakers (worn sightseeing and walking around); elastic waist palm skirt (dinner outfit, also to ballet);







Then with khakis; knit cardigan; rain jacket, a sleep tank, and yoga joggers (and a hawk lesson lol); and shorts (last pic are drawstring shorts from athleta. Olive cargo pants. Doc martens, I think yoga pants, but I don’t remember, could be dark jeans? , shearling jacket









apologies to everyone who have seen these pics before; they are not new

@A bottle of Red, thanks for your kind words below! So sorry about your sunburn, but I’m so happy for you that you got the carnelian and tigers eye! I love that one, and I cannot wait for you to start to post action shots! Congrats! BTW, I also adore chalcedony, but it does not love me back lol. It turns me gray


----------



## A bottle of Red

Tysm, I had not seen these pics before & the necklace looks stunning on you!
I tried on the one w mop & chalcedony which i loved on the tray, but it got lost on me.
So i ended up with the tiger eye & carnelian one.
It glows in the sun 
No pics yet because i got a bad sunburn & can't wear jewelry now lol.


----------



## CATEYES

indecisiveshopper said:


> Hi everyone I would like to get your opinions as I'm on the fence about returning a VCA necklace I bought a month ago.
> 
> So I'm pretty new to the VCA brand and only got my first piece about a month ago. I bought the single vintage Guilloche pendant as my first VCA piece. This is meant to be my "everyday necklace" which is why I didn't go for the other precious stones because I can't wear those in the shower.
> 
> When I first saw this guilloche pendant I fell in love with it and after thinking about it for a couple of days I went ahead and bought it online. I didn't manage to try it on in store as we were still in lockdown. I honestly thought it was the prettiest pendant when I first received it but fast forward to a month later........I suddenly just don't think it's as pretty? I'm not sure if it's just me who doesn't find it that pretty anymore or if I'm being swayed by the people around me who have said it looks "too big" for my frame (I'm 152cm so roughly 5 feet). Should I return this? I'm eyeing another pendant which I thinkkkkk may look better on me for everyday wear - i.e. the mini frivole in yellow gold.
> 
> Should I return the guilloche pendant and get the mini frivole? Would it be too much if I were to layer both the mini frivole and guilloche pendant?
> 
> I have attached some pictures of how the necklace looks like on me. Thanks everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5212908
> 
> 
> View attachment 5212909
> 
> 
> View attachment 5212911


I don’t believe this looks too large on your frame by any means. It does seem to be an everyday piece that matches all clothing as well as all occasions.


----------



## mikimoto007

880 said:


> From your photos, it looks quite nice and definitely not too big. Especially for a casual everyday piece. Like others here, I think as you get older, jewelry shrinkage is very real.  my entire family is basically your size and slim, and vintage size is considered normal, even a bit small, for everyday, assuming you like pendants.
> 
> I’m bigger than my family, about 5’2 and wear a size 40F or US 6-8. I am medium build, and so I may not be as petite as you are. I wear a six motif magic necklace for everyday. Im not a person who layers necklaces or stacks bracelets, but you could try layering a mini frivole to see how it looks with your vintage.
> 
> Also, I agree with @nycmamaofone on the separate issue, return may not be possible after owning or wearing for a month
> 
> IMO, it is always best to try VCA or any expensive purchase IRL
> 
> @Notorious Pink, would love to see your necklace layering.
> 
> somehow, I’m unable to post many of the Milan VCA museum exhibit pics (basement of the Milan VCA boutique) taken with DHs international android phone. (I will keep trying as I have no idea why I can’t post some pics and not others). Here is the one that I could post. It’s a precursor to the VCA Liane circa 1950s.
> 
> And me in Milan trying on a modern day white agate Liane (sadly I’m beginning to think the liane is a bit much for my height) as it would be someth8ng I’d wear as an everyday piece. (I prefer not to spend on something thst I cannot get good cost per wear on.
> 
> View attachment 5213025
> View attachment 5213026



I know you didn't ask, but honestly the Liane looks great on you here. It doesn't overwhelm you at all.


----------



## BigAkoya

A bottle of Red said:


> Tysm, I had not seen these pics before & the necklace looks stunning on you!
> I tried on the one w mop & chalcedony which i loved on the tray, but it got lost on me.
> So i ended up with the tiger eye & carnelian one.
> It glows in the sun
> No pics yet because i got a bad sunburn & can't wear jewelry now lol.


Hi!  I love that combo!  Last time I was at the boutique, I tried on the 16 motif long magic necklace in WG (MOP, Chalcedony, GMOP).  The SA then also showed me the YG Tiger Eye/Carnelian one, and wow it was gorgeous!  You probably know by now I'm a WG only gal, but if I were a YG gal, that stone combo rocks!  The red carnelian against the tiger eye with YG is a perfect combo.

This necklace is easy to wear casual as you have seen from @880 who looks fabulous in hers.
For your carnelian/tiger combo, the colors go great with jeans, and any color blouse except green.
Red is really a neutral, it works with everything (except green).  Red is also bold, and red alone can get a bit in your face sometimes, but the tiger eye softens it and makes it so warm.  The carnelian red and tiger eye to me is just a gorgeous combo.

I am thinking of getting the WG 16 motif.  My idea is to wear my WG 20 motif and then layer on the WG 16 motif.  I was surfing for photos on this idea, and I did find the 20 motif layered with the 16 motif.  I love the look, but guess what, the photo I fouind is your carnelian and tiger eye combo!  Is this photo not the bomb?  I love it!      

My point sharing this with you is you will rock in that necklace.  The color combo is stunning.
I can't wait to see your gorgeous necklace!  Hope your sunburn gets better soon.


----------



## mikimoto007

indecisiveshopper said:


> Hi everyone I would like to get your opinions as I'm on the fence about returning a VCA necklace I bought a month ago.
> 
> So I'm pretty new to the VCA brand and only got my first piece about a month ago. I bought the single vintage Guilloche pendant as my first VCA piece. This is meant to be my "everyday necklace" which is why I didn't go for the other precious stones because I can't wear those in the shower.
> 
> When I first saw this guilloche pendant I fell in love with it and after thinking about it for a couple of days I went ahead and bought it online. I didn't manage to try it on in store as we were still in lockdown. I honestly thought it was the prettiest pendant when I first received it but fast forward to a month later........I suddenly just don't think it's as pretty? I'm not sure if it's just me who doesn't find it that pretty anymore or if I'm being swayed by the people around me who have said it looks "too big" for my frame (I'm 152cm so roughly 5 feet). Should I return this? I'm eyeing another pendant which I thinkkkkk may look better on me for everyday wear - i.e. the mini frivole in yellow gold.
> 
> Should I return the guilloche pendant and get the mini frivole? Would it be too much if I were to layer both the mini frivole and guilloche pendant?
> 
> I have attached some pictures of how the necklace looks like on me. Thanks everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5212908
> 
> 
> View attachment 5212909
> 
> 
> View attachment 5212911



This looks perfect on you in terms of size, but I'm not sure if it is the size that's really bothering you? Honestly, I don't think VCA will let you return something if it's been worn (and I kind of hope not) and you've had it for a month. 

In real life....I'm not sure the mini frivole really works by itself. It looks great in shots here, where it's a shot designed to capture the frivole but in real life I find it very insubstantial.


----------



## Dextersmom

indecisiveshopper said:


> Hi everyone I would like to get your opinions as I'm on the fence about returning a VCA necklace I bought a month ago.
> 
> So I'm pretty new to the VCA brand and only got my first piece about a month ago. I bought the single vintage Guilloche pendant as my first VCA piece. This is meant to be my "everyday necklace" which is why I didn't go for the other precious stones because I can't wear those in the shower.
> 
> When I first saw this guilloche pendant I fell in love with it and after thinking about it for a couple of days I went ahead and bought it online. I didn't manage to try it on in store as we were still in lockdown. I honestly thought it was the prettiest pendant when I first received it but fast forward to a month later........I suddenly just don't think it's as pretty? I'm not sure if it's just me who doesn't find it that pretty anymore or if I'm being swayed by the people around me who have said it looks "too big" for my frame (I'm 152cm so roughly 5 feet). Should I return this? I'm eyeing another pendant which I thinkkkkk may look better on me for everyday wear - i.e. the mini frivole in yellow gold.
> 
> Should I return the guilloche pendant and get the mini frivole? Would it be too much if I were to layer both the mini frivole and guilloche pendant?
> 
> I have attached some pictures of how the necklace looks like on me. Thanks everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5212908
> 
> 
> View attachment 5212909
> 
> 
> View attachment 5212911


I myself prefer and gravitate towards dainty and smaller jewelry pieces, so I kind of get where you are coming from in that you don't want the pendant to look too much for your frame.  Honestly, though, it looks really lovely and feminine on you, imo.


----------



## A bottle of Red

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I love that combo!  Last time I was at the boutique, I tried on the 16 motif long magic necklace in WG (MOP, Chalcedony, GMOP).  The SA then also showed me the YG Tiger Eye/Carnelian one, and wow it was gorgeous!  You probably know by now I'm a WG only gal, but if I were a YG gal, that stone combo rocks!  The red carnelian against the tiger eye with YG is a perfect combo.
> 
> This necklace is easy to wear casual as you have seen from @880 who looks fabulous in hers.
> For your carnelian/tiger combo, the colors go great with jeans, and any color blouse except green.
> Red is really a neutral, it works with everything (except green).  Red is also bold, and red alone can get a bit in your face sometimes, but the tiger eye softens it and makes it so warm.  The carnelian red and tiger eye to me is just a gorgeous combo.
> 
> I am thinking of getting the WG 16 motif.  My idea is to wear my WG 20 motif and then layer on the WG 16 motif.  I was surfing for photos on this idea, and I did find the 20 motif layered with the 16 motif.  I love the look, but guess what, the photo I fouind is your carnelian and tiger eye combo!  Is this photo not the bomb?  I love it!
> 
> My point sharing this with you is you will rock in that necklace.  The color combo is stunning.
> I can't wait to see your gorgeous necklace!  Hope your sunburn gets better soon.
> 
> View attachment 5213477


Oh that is amazing! I am much too short for long necklaces but these two stones work so well together!
Thank you for the warning about green; i have exactly 1 green item in my wardrobe though lol.
It's funny bec i know instinctively what colors/styles look amazing on dh but on me.... nope no idea (well except v necks bec i feel a little less short in those)  idk why .


----------



## Anabunny

indecisiveshopper said:


> Hi everyone I would like to get your opinions as I'm on the fence about returning a VCA necklace I bought a month ago.
> 
> So I'm pretty new to the VCA brand and only got my first piece about a month ago. I bought the single vintage Guilloche pendant as my first VCA piece. This is meant to be my "everyday necklace" which is why I didn't go for the other precious stones because I can't wear those in the shower.
> 
> When I first saw this guilloche pendant I fell in love with it and after thinking about it for a couple of days I went ahead and bought it online. I didn't manage to try it on in store as we were still in lockdown. I honestly thought it was the prettiest pendant when I first received it but fast forward to a month later........I suddenly just don't think it's as pretty? I'm not sure if it's just me who doesn't find it that pretty anymore or if I'm being swayed by the people around me who have said it looks "too big" for my frame (I'm 152cm so roughly 5 feet). Should I return this? I'm eyeing another pendant which I thinkkkkk may look better on me for everyday wear - i.e. the mini frivole in yellow gold.
> 
> Should I return the guilloche pendant and get the mini frivole? Would it be too much if I were to layer both the mini frivole and guilloche pendant?
> 
> I have attached some pictures of how the necklace looks like on me. Thanks everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5212908
> 
> 
> View attachment 5212909
> 
> 
> View attachment 5212911


It happened to me too that after purchasing a piece that I thought was the prettiest thing in the world, a big ticket item too, I suddenly can’t stand it anymore. I think your heart is telling you this is not something you want to keep in your life. With jewelry, I feel obligated to wear them often because I paid a lot for them, and rationally it doesn’t make sense to not use them a lot. But then when I have to wear something that I don’t care for all the time, it’s torture. It’s difficult with jewelry, it feels like adopting a pet, long term responsibility....


----------



## 880

thank you for your kind words @mikimoto007! I was thinking about it in the context of my other daily bracelets which are quite large and  in the context of my preference of wearing necklaces against bare skin framed by a neckline.

In Rome I did try on the PG diamond  Bulgari tubogas serpenti necklace, which was very expensive, but a relatively good price, and DH liked it. I held back bc

1. I d like to buy through my local SA
2. I wasn’t sure if it would be too matchy matchy with my Bulgari bracelet, seen in part in the first pic.  (note to self not to leave jewelry in safe deposit box but wear it traveling — there was a lot of bling everywhere, and the parts of italian cities that we were in felt as safe as NY. maybe it is a reaction to being stuck inside for the duration of covid, but both locals and tourists seemed to be more blinged out than pre covid times. IDK. anyway, I prefer to buy jewlery when I am wearing my usual complement so see if the new piece ‘plays well’ with what I already have.
3. I’ve never bought major jewelry abroad and though Bulgari Rome and VCA Milan assured me that they would expedite VAT (I think they both said a representative would meet me at the airport but not sure if that makes sense since I told them I was flying out of a different city Venice), I think that I would have to declare and pay customs and state tax in JFK, so not sure if it’s a wash on price. However, Bulgari also offered an additional friends discount.  Though the white agate liane was quoted as 122K euro including tax,  and SA said with VAT back, I would be out 100k euro flat. 
4. I promised myself after my 2021 avatar bracelet and the Bulgari diamond tubogas bracelet, that I wouldn’t buy anything else for the rest of the calendar year
5. I don’t see the Bulgari necklace being sold soon; it’s a specific taste, so I think I have time. What I loved was you could adjust the opening snake head biting its tail, so this was a bit like the liane. Actually, I don’t see the liane being sold anytime soon either; in fact, while I was in Italy the SA also texted me another variation was available (blue and green) that I think was available in my home store. 

@A bottle of Red, I forgot to add, re the six motif, if you want a more demure look for a day, just tuck the two lowest motifs inside a neckline, and voila, a simple princess length choker. no one really notices the dangling chains of the two hidden charms. Here my hair hides some of the other charms, but you get the idea. . .

if you want to tone it down, a light grey and white knit does that

if you want to amplify the six motif and draw more attention to it, wearing it over a solid black fabric does that. (I prefer not to  wear it this way, but that it simply personal preference


----------



## A bottle of Red

I love how different it looks in each photo. Cool & soft on the grey; bold and striking on the black; like a hidden secret with the bottom motifs tucked away.
So beautiful! 
Let us know if you get any of those necklaces when you get home!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Hi everyone! I’m on the fence about getting the new holiday pendant that is out. I want a necklace to match with vintage pavé earrings in rose gold. I’m stuck between the following four choices:

1. SO a 10 motif in GMOP (rose gold) since I already have the 5 motif
2. Purchase the vintage GMOP pendant to match my 5 motif
3. Purchase the magic GMOP pendant
4. Purchase the holiday pendant since it’s rose gold and one of my favorite colors, pink

Any one have words of wisdom for me? In the past, I feel like I made a lot of mistakes with my VCA purchases and bought smaller pieces that I grew tired of quickly. So I am giving this decision a lot more thought. I absolutely love my pavé earrings and wear them nearly every day. So I want to feel the same way about my pendant purchase!


----------



## Anabunny

I'm also in need of words of wisdom here: I got the pave pink sapphire two butterfly ring, and can't makeup my mind about which butterfly earrings to go with them. I don't like how the pink sapphire disappears on my ear, and I dont like the two diamond version because they look a bit heavy on me. I'm contemplating getting the MOP version or rose gold pave special order. Which pair do you think will go well with my pink sapphire ring? A million thanks.


----------



## 4LV

Anabunny said:


> I'm also in need of words of wisdom here: I got the pave pink sapphire two butterfly ring, and can't makeup my mind about which butterfly earrings to go with them. I don't like how the pink sapphire disappears on my ear, and I dont like the two diamond version because they look a bit heavy on me. I'm contemplating getting the MOP version or rose gold pave special order. Which pair do you think will go well with my pink sapphire ring? A million thanks.


Are you set on getting butterfly earring? I have the dilemma reversed. I have the pink sapphire frivole earrings and pendant,
thinking of getting adding the pink sapphire BTF butterfly ring, but I have a yellow sapphire BTF butterfly ring already. What to do? Lol.
If you are not set on butterfly earrings then get the pink sapphire frivole earrings. That would be a match in heaven! as least to me.


----------



## Anabunny

4LV said:


> Are you set on getting butterfly earring? I have the dilemma reversed. I have the pink sapphire frivole earrings and pendant,
> thinking of getting adding the pink sapphire BTF butterfly ring, but I have a yellow sapphire BTF butterfly ring already. What to do? Lol.
> If you are not set on butterfly earrings then get the pink sapphire frivole earrings. That would be a match in heaven! as least to me.


I tried the rose gold frivole earrings but didn’t like it. Butterfly earrings are perfect for the shape of my ears. Right now I do have other white gold pave earrings to go with the pink ring, but I want butterflies


----------



## 4LV

Well then go with your heart! butterflies they are! I heard if you get one pair of butterfly earrings, then you can order other color singles. This way you don't have to worry which ones to have. Get both of them and wear which ever pair fit you mood on the day. Lol


----------



## A bottle of Red

Ok i took a quick photo, excuse the crappy sweatshirt (about to do hmwk & dinner w my kids)
It glows a lot more in sunshine but cloudy today


----------



## Anabunny

4LV said:


> Well then go with your heart! butterflies they are! I heard if you get one pair of butterfly earrings, then you can order other color singles. This way you don't have to worry which ones to have. Get both of them and wear which ever pair fit you mood on the day. Lol


Only one pair, I’m frugal.


----------



## BigAkoya

Violet Bleu said:


> Hi everyone! I’m on the fence about getting the new holiday pendant that is out. I want a necklace to match with vintage pavé earrings in rose gold. I’m stuck between the following four choices:
> 
> 1. SO a 10 motif in GMOP (rose gold) since I already have the 5 motif
> 2. Purchase the vintage GMOP pendant to match my 5 motif
> 3. Purchase the magic GMOP pendant
> 4. Purchase the holiday pendant since it’s rose gold and one of my favorite colors, pink
> 
> Any one have words of wisdom for me? In the past, I feel like I made a lot of mistakes with my VCA purchases and bought smaller pieces that I grew tired of quickly. So I am giving this decision a lot more thought. I absolutely love my pavé earrings and wear them nearly every day. So I want to feel the same way about my pendant purchase!


Hi! Here are my thoughts... 

First, I would not get the HP.  You're on the fence, so you don't love it.  There is a lot of hype now around this pendant which adds to the allure of "I have to have it."  Yet even with all the hype going on now, you're still on the fence and didn't drink the Kool-Aid.  If there was no hype and the pendant was available anytime, my gut is you may not even be interested.  On the color, the pink to me, does not work with GMOP.  The HP pink is more casual fun/Barbie pink while GMOP is more softer/elegant iridescent stone.  It's like putting a white porcelain motif with WMOP; it doesn't go even though both are in the white family.  So, for me, I would pass on the HP unless you love the stone itself, but not to match your GMOP.  You also mentioned you purchased smaller pieces that you grew tired of.  I have a feeling the HP will be another one of these pieces. 

Now... what to get to go with your earrings and GMOP bracelet. 
I love GMOP and agree 100% with your idea to get more GMOP pieces to match  I love sets, and one can be wearing shorts and still look chic because of nice matching sets.  To me, matching set pulls any outfit together.  

Here are my thoughts on the different types of pendants and necklaces.  Necklaces and pendants are not the same, and each creates a different look and vibe.  To me, a short pendant is more demure; it's basically a charm on a chain.  Often times, short pendants disappear when seen on people in real life vs. looking at an online photo that zooms in right to the neck area, which is not real life.  I think sometimes we stare online at mod shots all day long and forget how small a pendant really is.  A necklace packs more of a punch, and since the 10 motif is on your list, I would get the 10 motif over a pendant.  A 10 motif is gorgeous and has presence; you can't miss it. To your comment on smaller pieces you grew tired of, I think you will grow tire of VA GMOP pendant and find it lacking presence (just a gut feel here).  Of course, you may love the single pendant demure look, so these are just my thoughts for you to consider.  I think the 10 motif would be gorgeous with your earrings and bracelet.  The one thing I will say about a 10 motif is it may be hard to wear.  I think the 10 motif looks best with an open neckline and against skin.  This is how you see most people model their 10 motifs in photos.  But, that rules out round/scoop necklines, t-shirts, casual athleisure wear.  Which then translates into the 10 motif looking best worn with "blouses," which means a 10 motif requires a bit dressier outfit than t-shirt/striped shirt with short/jeans.

For me, I like wearing my VCA with tshirts/striped shirts/scoop neck cashmere sweaters... very casual, all of which I think does not go well with a 10 motif as it competes with the neckline. 

Which brings me to a suggestion..  
On long necklaces... since you mentioned the long magic pendant, I assume you wear long necklaces.  
May I suggest considering the 20 motif?  For me, I would get a 20 motif RG GMOP.  That would be my choice!  I think a long necklace is such a versatile piece. When worn with a tee, it brings a casual elegance to the outfit. When wore with a nice outfit, it adds glamour.  The 20 motif is fun yet it has a lot of presence.  A 20 motif in RG GMOP... wow... that would be am amazing piece, one that can be worn casual or dressy, very versatile.   

One final thought is buy what you really love, even though it may mean waiting to get it.  
VCA is great in that there are so many options to mix and match.  However, the downside is that sometimes, a person may purchase a piece just to have something now vs. wait a bit to have what they truly want.  I say this because you mentioned you purchased smaller pieces that you tire of quickly.  I sense you need pieces with more presence and make a statement.  
For me, if I can't have it all (which I can't  ), I would rather have only one gorgeous piece of bling that I love and wear everyday as my signature look vs. many smaller pieces of bling that yes, I can rotate wearing, but none really pack a punch or make a statement.  Just a thought.  

Jewelry styles are all preference of course which is why Alhambra comes in so many options.
I wanted to share my two cents so you have other perspectives.  All VCA is gorgeous.  I hope this was helpful.


----------



## BigAkoya

Anabunny said:


> I'm also in need of words of wisdom here: I got the pave pink sapphire two butterfly ring, and can't makeup my mind about which butterfly earrings to go with them. I don't like how the pink sapphire disappears on my ear, and I dont like the two diamond version because they look a bit heavy on me. I'm contemplating getting the MOP version or rose gold pave special order. Which pair do you think will go well with my pink sapphire ring? A million thanks.


I would make this fun and play up the butterfly theme with different colors of butterfly. 
Butterflies are whimsical, and everyone knows butterflies come in different colors.  No two butterflies are exact, they are all different; each butterfly is a beautiful and colorful unique work of nature. 

I'm not a butterfly gal at this point, but if I were, I would be sure my butterfly earrings do not match!    
I would want different butterflies on my ears.  I think that's the beauty of this collection, and it reflects the uniqeness of butterflies and you.  Two matching pave butterfly earrings are nice, but matching butterflies are a bit expected.  Non-matching butterfly earrings are magical.  Non-matching earrings would would also be consistent with the non-matching butterfly theme in your ring.

For earrings, I would get the Pave Diamond and Yellow Sapphire earrings.  It will be a nice compliment to your Pave Diamond and Pink Sapphire ring.  In both pieces (earrings and ring), one butterfly is diamond pave, and the other butterfly is a colored butterfly. It stays in the diamond/colored gemstone/butterfly theme. 

The downside is if you did not like the pink sapphire on your ears, my gut is you will not like yellow sapphire either.  Yellow stones can be hard to wear near the face. 

If no yellow sapphires, then plan B... 
I would SO earrings, but with one butterfly being the diamond pave (as in your ring) and the second butterfly being WMOP. 
This would still follow the "one diamond butterfly, one stone butterfly" theme.  Basically, I would ask VCA for the RG MOP and pave ring, but made into earrings.  I would not get the all MOP version as I think it might be a bit boring when worn with your pave/sapphire BTF ring.  I think you need bling in at least one ear.  Plus, the rule is no matching butterflies...   each butterfly needs to be unique!   

Here are two photos to help visualize.  The photo on the left is the RG ring, but visualize that as a SO made into earrings.  The photo on the right is your ring.

The look will be butterflies floating around, each butterfly being different, as nature intended. 
Just my two cents.  I hope this was helpful.  Good luck!


----------



## BigAkoya

4LV said:


> Are you set on getting butterfly earring? I have the dilemma reversed. I have the pink sapphire frivole earrings and pendant,
> thinking of getting adding the pink sapphire BTF butterfly ring, but I have a yellow sapphire BTF butterfly ring already. What to do? Lol.
> If you are not set on butterfly earrings then get the pink sapphire frivole earrings. That would be a match in heaven! as least to me.


Oh oh oh oh... this one is a no brainer for me!   I want to chime in please!    
For me, I would get the Frivole RG Pave Diamond BTF ring.  It will complete your Frivole set of three of pieces.  Wow.. how gorgeous will that be.  You may already have the ring though.  That ring just pops and is so blingy.  

If you arleady have the Frivole pave BTF ring or don't like it, then if you love the pink sapphire butterfly, I would get it.  
I buy multiples of things I love all the time, so it's not crazy at all.  To me, it's a perfect decision!  If you love it, you will wear it!  
I love the Frivole pave BTF ring, and if that ring came in different colored gemstones (e.g. all sapphires, all rubies), I would collect them (and the matching earrings too)!  

The one thing I do want to point out about the pink sapphire butterfly ring is that the diamonds are set in WG.  However, your Frivole diamonds are set in RG, and while it's often called the pink sapphire Frivole, the pink sapphire is just one small stone.  Most of the Frivole flower is diamonds, set in RG. Hence it may not be a great match with the WG butterfly ring which the diamonds are set in WG.  I have not seen it in real life, and you may have and love it.  If you love it, get it.  

There is nothing wrong with buying repeats of the same/similar pieces.  It's no different than buying the same bag or shoe in multiple colors (I am super guilty of this).  If you love the butterfly BTF rings, go for it!  Buy it because you love the ring.  However, if you are thinking of buying it to match your Frivole, for me, I would skip it.  I think the Frivole RG pave ring is a perfect match for your earrings and pendant.  

Just my two cents.  Hope this helps.  I am so excited for you!


----------



## Anabunny

BigAkoya said:


> I would make this fun and play up the butterfly theme with different colors of butterfly.
> Butterflies are whimsical, and everyone knows butterflies come in different colors.  No two butterflies are exact, they are all different; each butterfly is a beautiful and colorful unique work of nature.
> 
> I'm not a butterfly gal at this point, but if I were, I would be sure my butterfly earrings do not match!
> I would want different butterflies on my ears.  I think that's the beauty of this collection, and it reflects the uniqeness of butterflies and you.  Two matching pave butterfly earrings are nice, but matching butterflies are a bit expected.  Non-matching butterfly earrings are magical.  Non-matching earrings would would also be consistent with the non-matching butterfly theme in your ring.
> 
> For earrings, I would get the Pave Diamond and Yellow Sapphire earrings.  It will be a nice compliment to your Pave Diamond and Pink Sapphire ring.  In both pieces (earrings and ring), one butterfly is diamond pave, and the other butterfly is a colored butterfly. It stays in the diamond/colored gemstone/butterfly theme.
> 
> The downside is if you did not like the pink sapphire on your ears, my gut is you will not like yellow sapphire either.  Yellow stones can be hard to wear near the face.
> 
> If no yellow sapphires, then plan B...
> I would SO earrings, but with one butterfly being the diamond pave (as in your ring) and the second butterfly being WMOP.
> This would still follow the "one diamond butterfly, one stone butterfly" theme.  Basically, I would ask VCA for the RG MOP and pave ring, but made into earrings.  I would not get the all MOP version as I think it might be a bit boring when worn with your pave/sapphire BTF ring.  I think you need bling in at least one ear.  Plus, the rule is no matching butterflies...   each butterfly needs to be unique!
> 
> Here are two photos to help visualize.  The photo on the left is the RG ring, but visualize that as a SO made into earrings.  The photo on the right is your ring.
> 
> The look will be butterflies floating around, each butterfly being different, as nature intended.
> Just my two cents.  I hope this was helpful.  Good luck!
> 
> View attachment 5214400


I see your point about different butterflies ok Im more open to different butterflies now. But the one pair of butterfly earrings I really wanted is the tsavorite pave pair, and they discontinued it!!! I’m going to hold on to this decision until the next price increase comes around. If non of the different one works out, can we tolerate two Mop butterfly earrings with the pink sapphire pave ring?


----------



## DS2006

Violet Bleu said:


> Hi everyone! I’m on the fence about getting the new holiday pendant that is out. I want a necklace to match with vintage pavé earrings in rose gold. I’m stuck between the following four choices:
> 
> 1. SO a 10 motif in GMOP (rose gold) since I already have the 5 motif
> 2. Purchase the vintage GMOP pendant to match my 5 motif
> 3. Purchase the magic GMOP pendant
> 4. Purchase the holiday pendant since it’s rose gold and one of my favorite colors, pink
> 
> Any one have words of wisdom for me? In the past, I feel like I made a lot of mistakes with my VCA purchases and bought smaller pieces that I grew tired of quickly. So I am giving this decision a lot more thought. I absolutely love my pavé earrings and wear them nearly every day. So I want to feel the same way about my pendant purchase!



Of those options, I'd buy the long Magic GMOP pendant. It matches your bracelet and will be beautiful with the VA rg/pave earrings! I love that it can be worn long or short and has much more impact than a vintage size pendant.


----------



## 4LV

BigAkoya said:


> Oh oh oh oh... this one is a no brainer for me!   I want to chime in please!
> For me, I would get the Frivole RG Pave Diamond BTF ring.  It will complete your Frivole set of three of pieces.  Wow.. how gorgeous will that be.  You may already have the ring though.  That ring just pops and is so blingy.
> 
> If you arleady have the Frivole pave BTF ring or don't like it, then if you love the pink sapphire butterfly, I would get it.
> I buy multiples of things I love all the time, so it's not crazy at all.  To me, it's a perfect decision!  If you love it, you will wear it!
> I love the Frivole pave BTF ring, and if that ring came in different colored gemstones (e.g. all sapphires, all rubies), I would collect them (and the matching earrings too)!
> 
> The one thing I do want to point out about the pink sapphire butterfly ring is that the diamonds are set in WG.  However, your Frivole diamonds are set in RG, and while it's often called the pink sapphire Frivole, the pink sapphire is just one small stone.  Most of the Frivole flower is diamonds, set in RG. Hence it may not be a great match with the WG butterfly ring which the diamonds are set in WG.  I have not seen it in real life, and you may have and love it.  If you love it, get it.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with buying repeats of the same/similar pieces.  It's no different than buying the same bag or shoe in multiple colors (I am super guilty of this).  If you love the butterfly BTF rings, go for it!  Buy it because you love the ring.  However, if you are thinking of buying it to match your Frivole, for me, I would skip it.  I think the Frivole RG pave ring is a perfect match for your earrings and pendant.
> 
> Just my two cents.  Hope this helps.  I am so excited for you!


I know you would be the person who could analyze my situation for me. Lol

Thank you for taking your time!
Ok, here is what I have already, Frivole pave BTF in WG, single frivole pave in WG. Butterfis BTF in yellow sapphire and of course the LOTUS. I would have had the pink sapphire one if only they had it at the time I ordered mine. It’s only in production recently. 
I love bling rings, so now my most favorite is the lotus ring. The pink sapphire butterfly ring is set in RG, so you don’t think it matches with the pink sapphire frivole? TBH, I don’t love rose gold. It looks copperish to me. The sapphire earrings are my second rose gold items with the first is the HK prince special edition of magic pendant. If I did not order the pink sapphire frivole earrings then that’s where my RG pieces end. But I love my earrings, now I want to have something to compliment it. Just bought serpenti pave brace in rose gold for arm, if I could have a ring that I love it would be perfect. Just try to make sense to myself that I need the ring, so I can sell the idea to my husband.  
Hope all these make sense.
Thank you again!


----------



## sammix3

Violet Bleu said:


> Hi everyone! I’m on the fence about getting the new holiday pendant that is out. I want a necklace to match with vintage pavé earrings in rose gold. I’m stuck between the following four choices:
> 
> 1. SO a 10 motif in GMOP (rose gold) since I already have the 5 motif
> 2. Purchase the vintage GMOP pendant to match my 5 motif
> 3. Purchase the magic GMOP pendant
> 4. Purchase the holiday pendant since it’s rose gold and one of my favorite colors, pink
> 
> Any one have words of wisdom for me? In the past, I feel like I made a lot of mistakes with my VCA purchases and bought smaller pieces that I grew tired of quickly. So I am giving this decision a lot more thought. I absolutely love my pavé earrings and wear them nearly every day. So I want to feel the same way about my pendant purchase!


I know how you feel since I’ve bought some smaller pieces that I now wish I waited to get the pave version.  I think these are all lovely choices but it also depends what your style is like.  I personally find the vintage pendants very wearable but it needs to have some oomph to it (such as having diamonds or being a HP),otherwise I prefer the magic size.  I personally have the 2015 and 2021 HP, and the WG magic mop pendant, which I love and wear.  I would choose the magic pendant or the HP, but you mentioned you’re on the fence about the HP, can you please share why?  Im personally not a fan of the 10 motif and would suggest the 20 motif as well like bigakoya did.


----------



## 880

A bottle of Red said:


> Ok i took a quick photo, excuse the crappy sweatshirt (about to do hmwk & dinner w my kids)
> It glows a lot more in sunshine but cloudy today


I love LOVE this on you! So happy you got it! The color is perfect on your skin! Hugs


----------



## 880

Violet Bleu said:


> Hi everyone! I’m on the fence about getting the new holiday pendant that is out. I want a necklace to match with vintage pavé earrings in rose gold. I’m stuck between the following four choices:
> 
> 1. SO a 10 motif in GMOP (rose gold) since I already have the 5 motif
> 2. Purchase the vintage GMOP pendant to match my 5 motif
> 3. Purchase the magic GMOP pendant
> 4. Purchase the holiday pendant since it’s rose gold and one of my favorite colors, pink
> 
> Any one have words of wisdom for me? In the past, I feel like I made a lot of mistakes with my VCA purchases and bought smaller pieces that I grew tired of quickly. So I am giving this decision a lot more thought. I absolutely love my pavé earrings and wear them nearly every day. So I want to feel the same way about my pendant purchase!



ITA with @BigAkoya re mistakes and going too small and regretting your purchase  (if I have misinterpreted, @BigAkoya, of course, pls correct  Unless you are sure that you are  a pendant person, I would go with the ten motif. (though I personally agree with @BigAkoya that the 20 is a more carefree and casual look than the 10) IMO, the entire Alhambra collection is an everyday collection, esp if one does not do WG all pave. I also agree with @sammix3, that it’s sometimes better to wait and get the more expensive piece. Like @sammix3, I would prefer the magic size, but even the magic pendant looked kind of lost on my frame. For my first VCA piece, the YG six motif magic GMOP necklace,  I decided I did not want pave, bc I wasnt sure that VCA or the Alhambra line was my style, and so I didn’t want to go up in price point to pave (I’m more Verdura Belperron or Bulgari serpenti — tubogas, not viper). JMO



Anabunny said:


> I'm also in need of words of wisdom here: I got the pave pink sapphire two butterfly ring, and can't makeup my mind about which butterfly earrings to go with them. I don't like how the pink sapphire disappears on my ear, and I dont like the two diamond version because they look a bit heavy on me. I'm contemplating getting the MOP version or rose gold pave special order. Which pair do you think will go well with my pink sapphire ring? A million thanks.



IMO, it depends on your collection; your complexion; and, your level of bling everyday. Of your two choices, I would go with RG pave SO bc RG and pave are more every day than WG pave. But, I’m biased in that i think for the VCA premium price, regular MOP is a bit ordinary. For instance, I wouldn’t normally just wear non VCA MOP earrings (I’d rather wear large south sea or Tahitian pearls in my ears) I did buy a six motif GMOP Necklace for everyday, so maybe I’m being a bit hypocritical, IDK
I do understand that you would like to stick with butterflies, but I liked @4LV suggestion of frivole (though if pink Sapphire disappears on your ear, that’s another issue).

The one area where I might depart from the advice of @BigAkoya is that I thought yellow stones would be terrible near my face (for decades I didn’t wear YG Or PG or anything remotely yellow). But, I picked up an unbranded citrine earring From my independent jeweler that looks nice, go figure. so yellow would depend on complexion, IMO.



4LV said:


> Are you set on getting butterfly earring? I have the dilemma reversed. I have the pink sapphire frivole earrings and pendant,
> thinking of getting adding the pink sapphire BTF butterfly ring, but I have a yellow sapphire BTF butterfly ring already. What to do? Lol.
> If you are not set on butterfly earrings then get the pink sapphire frivole earrings. That would be a match in heaven! as least to me.



I don’t necessarily see a problem with getting the same style in different colors.

but if you want to have something different, how about the frivole ring (I think @BigAkoya suggested this) PG pave would be very nice too.

I would love to see an action pic with the pink frivole earrings and yellow Sapphire BTF ring if you are so inclined. I mix jewelry but have not really gotten into mixing  colored stones yet. . .




BigAkoya said:


> Necklaces and pendants are not the same, and each creates a different look and vibe. To me, a short pendant is more demure; it's basically a charm on a chain. Often times, short pendants disappear when seen on people in real life vs. looking at an online photo that zooms in right to the neck area, which is not real life. I think sometimes we stare online at mod shots all day long and forget how small a pendant really is. A necklace packs more of a punch, and since the 10 motif is on your list, I would get the 10 motif over a pendant. A 10 motif is gorgeous and has presence; you can't miss it. To your comment on smaller pieces you grew tired of, I think you will grow tire of VA GMOP pendant and find it lacking presence (just a gut feel here).


I totally agree with this re pendants. But this is also bc, in my family, jewlery is handed down, passed around, reworked, added to. . . And as a girl, I got a lot of pendants. As an adult, I tend not to wear them unless they have substantial presence on their own. But, I like wearing large pieces casually everyday. It’s my style. It’s nice that we are all so different


----------



## eternallove4bag

Violet Bleu said:


> Hi everyone! I’m on the fence about getting the new holiday pendant that is out. I want a necklace to match with vintage pavé earrings in rose gold. I’m stuck between the following four choices:
> 
> 1. SO a 10 motif in GMOP (rose gold) since I already have the 5 motif
> 2. Purchase the vintage GMOP pendant to match my 5 motif
> 3. Purchase the magic GMOP pendant
> 4. Purchase the holiday pendant since it’s rose gold and one of my favorite colors, pink
> 
> Any one have words of wisdom for me? In the past, I feel like I made a lot of mistakes with my VCA purchases and bought smaller pieces that I grew tired of quickly. So I am giving this decision a lot more thought. I absolutely love my pavé earrings and wear them nearly every day. So I want to feel the same way about my pendant purchase!


I totally hear you. I fethe same about my VA pave earrings in RG too! Since I wanted different matching/coordinating options I chose the following to go with my earrings:
1) the matching VA pave pendant (one of my fave combos to wear with the earrings)
2)the GMOP magic pendant in RG (goes so well with the earrings again. I am planning to get the GMOP pave 5 motif to tie the two pieces together)
3)the new HP pendant (I wore this combo out with the earrings and the two coordinate so well together)

The point is you cannot go wrong with any of the options. The question you have to ask yourself is what kind of pendant are you looking for? Blingy or not, magic or vintage size,
and what color of the stone would you wear the most, alone and combined so you get the max out of the purchase.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Anabunny said:


> I'm also in need of words of wisdom here: I got the pave pink sapphire two butterfly ring, and can't makeup my mind about which butterfly earrings to go with them. I don't like how the pink sapphire disappears on my ear, and I dont like the two diamond version because they look a bit heavy on me. I'm contemplating getting the MOP version or rose gold pave special order. Which pair do you think will go well with my pink sapphire ring? A million thanks.


I would totally SO the RG butterfly earrings if I were in your place. Since you are set on butterfly, I think you can carry them off really well. If you don’t want to pay the extra 30% for the SO, the white mop butterfly earrings are also a great option. I am thinking about adding them myself down the line to match with my WMOP pave butterfly ring.


----------



## eternallove4bag

A bottle of Red said:


> Ok i took a quick photo, excuse the crappy sweatshirt (about to do hmwk & dinner w my kids)
> It glows a lot more in sunshine but cloudy today


I love the shades of carnelian and TE you chose! Absolutely beautiful on you.


----------



## marbella8

@Anabunny- I would purchase another thing not on your list over the holiday pendant- the RG-Pave pendant to match your earrings. That piece looks amazing on its own and amazing as a match.
That or SO the 10 motif. Otherwise I don’t think the rose gold on the pendants on your list will go with the earrings much, to be honest. The grey MOP is much darker, whereas your earrings because of the pave pop. GL!


----------



## jenayb

There is a 16 motif sweet on TRR right now. I know a lot of girls want this and inventory for this particular piece has always been pretty scarce. I wear mine ALL the time - it's def one of my favourites. 

Anyhow, comes with cert which is pretty important... AND under retail.  



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/jewelry/necklaces/station/van-cleef-arpels-16-motif-sweet-alhambra-necklace-aunlj


----------



## Anabunny

eternallove4bag said:


> I would totally SO the RG butterfly earrings if I were in your place. Since you are set on butterfly, I think you can carry them off really well. If you don’t want to pay the extra 30% for the SO, the white mop butterfly earrings are also a great option. I am thinking about adding them myself down the line to match with my WMOP pave butterfly ring.


These RG pave butterflies don't require 30%, because they are offered regularly, one just has to order them. I really like the MOP butterfly earrings, but the price is just way too high for a mother of pearl piece. I'd feel really uncomfortable getting them, and having to tell my antique jewelry dealer best friend how much I paid for them. I think we have an answer between the two.


----------



## Anabunny

880 said:


> IMO, it depends on your collection; your complexion; and, your level of bling everyday. Of your two choices, I would go with RG pave SO bc RG and pave are more every day than WG pave. But, I’m biased in that i think for the VCA premium price, regular MOP is a bit ordinary. For instance, I wouldn’t normally just wear non VCA MOP earrings (I’d rather wear large south sea or Tahitian pearls in my ears) I did buy a six motif GMOP Necklace for everyday, so maybe I’m being a bit hypocritical, IDK
> I do understand that you would like to stick with butterflies, but I liked @4LV suggestion of frivole (though if pink Sapphire disappears on your ear, that’s another issue).
> 
> The one area where I might depart from the advice of @BigAkoya is that I thought yellow stones would be terrible near my face (for decades I didn’t wear YG Or PG or anything remotely yellow). But, I picked up an unbranded citrine earring From my independent jeweler that looks nice, go figure. so yellow would depend on complexion, IMO.



My bling tolerance is pretty high. Of all my jewelry pieces, flowerlace earrings and four motif earrings get most wear. Reading other comments about how small pieces grew out of favour, same for myself, I dont wear things that I can't put together an evening outfit with. so I guess one of the diamond choices. Rose gold blends into my skin alone, I'm hoping RG pave won't do that...


----------



## eternallove4bag

Anabunny said:


> These RG pave butterflies don't require 30%, because they are offered regularly, one just has to order them. I really like the MOP butterfly earrings, but the price is just way too high for a mother of pearl piece. I'd feel really uncomfortable getting them, and having to tell my antique jewelry dealer best friend how much I paid for them. I think we have an answer between the two.


Really? Oooh you might land me know trouble with that news! I didn’t know RG pave butterfly earrings don’t have the 30% markup!
I know what you mean by paying so much for white mop butterfly earrings. That’s what’s been keeping me from actually pulling the trigger! But now that I know the RG pave butterfly earrings are an option, I can’t help but think about that with the white mop butterfly pendant to go with the ring .. see? You got me in trouble!


----------



## Anabunny

eternallove4bag said:


> Really? Oooh you might land me know trouble with that news! I didn’t know RG pave butterfly earrings don’t have the 30% markup!
> I know what you mean by paying so much for white mop butterfly earrings. That’s what’s been keeping me from actually pulling the trigger! But now that I know the RG pave butterfly earrings are an option, I can’t help but think about that with the white mop butterfly pendant to go with the ring .. see? You got me in trouble!


Oh I’m sorry  and the trouble is $26300.  I want to whine about it. These butterflies are so insanely priced compared to other VCA lines. I might just have to bite this one bullet and never do something this dumb in my life again.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Anabunny said:


> Oh I’m sorry  and the trouble is $26300.  I want to whine about it. These butterflies are so insanely priced compared to other VCA lines. I might just have to bite this one bullet and never do something this dumb in my life again.


Haha! That’s a LOT of trouble! God help us! And yes, I agree that butterfly prices kinda suck. You know what else sucks? That I am now mentally rationalizing how to get the 26k + earrings down the line


----------



## Anabunny

eternallove4bag said:


> Haha! That’s a LOT of trouble! God help us! And yes, I agree that butterfly prices kinda suck. You know what else sucks? That I am now mentally rationalizing how to get the 26k + earrings down the line


26k prior to the next increase. We are insane.


----------



## BigAkoya

Anabunny said:


> I see your point about different butterflies ok Im more open to different butterflies now. But the one pair of butterfly earrings I really wanted is the tsavorite pave pair, and they discontinued it!!! I’m going to hold on to this decision until the next price increase comes around. If non of the different one works out, can we tolerate two Mop butterfly earrings with the pink sapphire pave ring?


I think you should wait.  As I recall, you like bling, and I think you will find the two MOP butterfly earrings boring. 
Are you sure you can't love the pave and pink sapphire butterfly earrings? Those are such a perfect match! 
On the all pave earrings, if you get those, I think the WG will pop more than the RG.  Also, I see the ring you have as more WG due to the WG pave butterfly.  If you did not like the WG pave, I'm not sure you will love the RG pave. 

Maybe try the pave and pink sapphire butterfly earrings again, wear your ring, and stand in front of a full length mirror?  
For me, matchy matchy is more important than getting each piece that looks great.  There is nothing more beautiful than a matching set.  I don't have to love every piece individually, but l love having a matched set above all else.   

My Lotus set is the perfect example.  I love the Lotus ring, but I do not love the Lotus earrings.  I would never buy the earrings on their own as I find them a bit "common" and not really any special design.  I looked at other earrings that might match my Lotus ring, but nothing made my heart sing for a match.  I ended up purchasing the Lotus earrings, and I love love love the matching set.  

I think if you want to buy something available now, my first choice would be the pave and pink sapphire to have a perfect set. 
If not, pave and yellow sapphire, and then third is all WG pave.  I think while the conventional thought "get diamonds!", to me, the butterfly earrings are far more creative and whimsical if the earrings are un-matched, like the ring.  

If you are still not sure, I would wait and not force it.  I still have nor ordered my oynx set yet because I can't decide on what pieces I want to make the set!  The lack of inventory does not help either to try them on.   For me, if I spend too many brain cells trying to make a set, I take a break and move on to another set I want. Hence, I'm taking break from oynx and will get some other pieces next.... another big ring for sure! 

So, maybe take a break.  In the meantime, just wear something that works with your ring even though it's not quite what you want. 

Here on TPF, we tend to be super picky about putting pieces together.  In reality, 90% of the population just throws jewelry on and it works!  I am sure whatever you wear with your ring will be lovely!  You have a ton of beautiful pieces, and it will work!


----------



## BigAkoya

4LV said:


> I know you would be the person who could analyze my situation for me. Lol
> 
> Thank you for taking your time!
> Ok, here is what I have already, Frivole pave BTF in WG, single frivole pave in WG. Butterfis BTF in yellow sapphire and of course the LOTUS. I would have had the pink sapphire one if only they had it at the time I ordered mine. It’s only in production recently.
> I love bling rings, so now my most favorite is the lotus ring. The pink sapphire butterfly ring is set in RG, so you don’t think it matches with the pink sapphire frivole? TBH, I don’t love rose gold. It looks copperish to me. The sapphire earrings are my second rose gold items with the first is the HK prince special edition of magic pendant. If I did not order the pink sapphire frivole earrings then that’s where my RG pieces end. But I love my earrings, now I want to have something to compliment it. Just bought serpenti pave brace in rose gold for arm, if I could have a ring that I love it would be perfect. Just try to make sense to myself that I need the ring, so I can sell the idea to my husband.
> Hope all these make sense.
> Thank you again!


Since you already have the Frivole pave BTF in WG, skip it in RG, it's too much of the same.  
On big rings... I love big rings, and since you like big rings, I think getting a second butterfly ring is not going to wow you. 
I hear what you mean about PG looking copperish... I am sure you know this, but in case not... the way PG is made is a mix of YG and copper.  It is the copper that makes it pink but the undertone is a coppery orange if you have a good eye for color which it seems you do.   I'm not a big RG fan for the very same reason.  

Since you have Serpenti... maybe skip another butterfly ring.  It might be too many themes going on... flower on the ears, serpent on the wrist, and butterfly on the finger.  You've got a wild jungle!  It might work though and look creative!   

Plan B... 
Since you love big rings, have you looked at the Cosmos RG pave and MOP?  I think that might look good with your Frivole earrings and Serpenti.  Here is why... Frivole is really an offshoot of the original Cosmos.  Cosmos is also heart shaped petals, and Frivole is the 3D version of heart shaped petals.  Same flower theme and look vs. Lotus is a completely differently look.  Serpenti has bezel edges, and ironically, so does Cosmos!  I love the Cosmos BTF ring, and I am considering getting the WG pave and oynx version.  My hesitation is there is too much metal with the bezel edges.  For WG and diamonds, I want minimal metal.  However, the opposite is true for RG. For you, the whole point of buying RG is to highlight the metal.  So... what better way to match your Frivole flower earrings than with a bold Cosmo flower BTF ring, also in RG.  And what better way to tie your Serpenti which has RG bezels than the Cosmos ring in RG bezel!  

I have not seen that ring in real life, so I am not sure about the MOP and how that looks.  It looks nice in the photos against the diamonds though.  So maybe try that to see if you would like it.  

If not, and you really love the butterfly ring, go for it!  If you are still thinking about that ring after all this time,  I think it's meant to be yours!  You know for sure it's not an impulse buy.


----------



## couturequeen

At what price point would you pay for an older piece to be authenticated? I have a pair of earrings and contemplating whether it makes sense since I want to add posts. Do they provide you with a replacement certificate or just peace of mind and recognition in their system?


----------



## Chanbal

couturequeen said:


> At what price point would you pay for an older piece to be authenticated? I have a pair of earrings and contemplating whether it makes sense since I want to add posts. Do they provide you with a replacement certificate or just peace of mind and recognition in their system?


I assume you want to take the earrings to VCA to add posts. You should get a receipt with the description of the work done on them. The original certificate together with the receipt should suffice imo.


----------



## 4LV

BigAkoya said:


> Since you already have the Frivole pave BTF in WG, skip it in RG, it's too much of the same.
> On big rings... I love big rings, and since you like big rings, I think getting a second butterfly ring is not going to wow you.
> I hear what you mean about PG looking copperish... I am sure you know this, but in case not... the way PG is made is a mix of YG and copper.  It is the copper that makes it pink but the undertone is a coppery orange if you have a good eye for color which it seems you do.   I'm not a big RG fan for the very same reason.
> 
> Since you have Serpenti... maybe skip another butterfly ring.  It might be too many themes going on... flower on the ears, serpent on the wrist, and butterfly on the finger.  You've got a wild jungle!  It might work though and look creative!
> 
> Plan B...
> Since you love big rings, have you looked at the Cosmos RG pave and MOP?  I think that might look good with your Frivole earrings and Serpenti.  Here is why... Frivole is really an offshoot of the original Cosmos.  Cosmos is also heart shaped petals, and Frivole is the 3D version of heart shaped petals.  Same flower theme and look vs. Lotus is a completely differently look.  Serpenti has bezel edges, and ironically, so does Cosmos!  I love the Cosmos BTF ring, and I am considering getting the WG pave and oynx version.  My hesitation is there is too much metal with the bezel edges.  For WG and diamonds, I want minimal metal.  However, the opposite is true for RG. For you, the whole point of buying RG is to highlight the metal.  So... what better way to match your Frivole flower earrings than with a bold Cosmo flower BTF ring, also in RG.  And what better way to tie your Serpenti which has RG bezels than the Cosmos ring in RG bezel!
> 
> I have not seen that ring in real life, so I am not sure about the MOP and how that looks.  It looks nice in the photos against the diamonds though.  So maybe try that to see if you would like it.
> 
> If not, and you really love the butterfly ring, go for it!  If you are still thinking about that ring after all this time,  I think it's meant to be yours!  You know for sure it's not an impulse buy.


I totally agree with you that I have too many frivoles already. Lol. I would never buy rose gold anything if not for the earrings and pendant. Lol! What we do for our jewels! 
I never tried cosmo ring. I have a pendant. I just feel the pedals are too far apart. Maybe I will try it next time. I’m not in a hurry. I am over my budget this year already. Lol. 

Again thank you for taking your time to reply!


----------



## BigAkoya

4LV said:


> I totally agree with you that I have too many frivoles already. Lol. I would never buy rose gold anything if not for the earrings and pendant. Lol! What we do for our jewels!
> I never tried cosmo ring. I have a pendant. I just feel the pedals are too far apart. Maybe I will try it next time. I’m not in a hurry. I am over my budget this year already. Lol.
> 
> Again thank you for taking your time to reply!


A few other thoughts to consider as you decide on your next piece...
- What I love about the Cosmos ring is that the flowers ARE separate.  I love love love Frivole, but even though the Frivole pave ring is called a BTF, to me, it's really two big flowers together around one finger.  Cosmos is unique in that it's two separate flowers, floating on your hand. I just love that look and want my next BTF ring with that look.  It also still different than Lotus which is one big integrated flower and leaves that span across the hand.  All three are very different looks to me.  Of the three, to me, Cosmos is what I would call a true BTF look, similar to butterfly.
- Speaking of Frivole, next time you go, maybe also try on the Frivole pave earrings in WG.  I love WG pave Frivole as the WG makes the diamonds pop, so try it on for fun.  The good thing is if you ever tire of your RG, I am sure you can sell it pretty quickly.  Then you can switch your earrings and pendant to the WG pave version, and it would be a perfect match with your Frivole ring.    

I agree with you... just wait until it feels right. As I mentioned earlier in another post, we here on this forum tend to be picky and precise about what matches. However, most people just throw on the pieces they love, and it becomes their signature look and looks fabulous!  I am sure you have a ring or two to tie you over!  

And yes, the crazy things we do to match bling!  Buying jewelry is an adventure, and half the fun is planning and dreaming.
All that said... if you have been dreaming about that pink sapphire butterfly ring, it's back now... don't let it get away again!
Hubby will understand! Strike while the iron is hot!


----------



## 4LV

BigAkoya said:


> - Speaking of Frivole, next time you go, maybe also try on the Frivole pave earrings in WG.  I love WG pave Frivole as the WG makes the diamonds pop, so try it on for fun.  The good thing is if you ever tire of your RG, I am sure you can sell it pretty quickly.  Then you can switch your earrings and pendant to the WG pave version, and it would be a perfect match with your Frivole ring.
> 
> Lol, I am a lot like you, prefer things in sets. I have Frivole pave earrings in WG already. Seems like I should not be trying too hard on keep looking for things  .
> 
> I will take my time and look at some options and thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Anabunny said:


> 26k prior to the next increase. We are insane.


Yes, we are .. the day I shelled out 10k plus for a bag, I knew my insanity knew no bounds! Lol!


----------



## Anabunny

BigAkoya said:


> I think you should wait.  As I recall, you like bling, and I think you will find the two MOP butterfly earrings boring.
> Are you sure you can't love the pave and pink sapphire butterfly earrings? Those are such a perfect match!
> On the all pave earrings, if you get those, I think the WG will pop more than the RG.  Also, I see the ring you have as more WG due to the WG pave butterfly.  If you did not like the WG pave, I'm not sure you will love the RG pave.
> 
> Maybe try the pave and pink sapphire butterfly earrings again, wear your ring, and stand in front of a full length mirror?
> For me, matchy matchy is more important than getting each piece that looks great.  There is nothing more beautiful than a matching set.  I don't have to love every piece individually, but l love having a matched set above all else.
> 
> My Lotus set is the perfect example.  I love the Lotus ring, but I do not love the Lotus earrings.  I would never buy the earrings on their own as I find them a bit "common" and not really any special design.  I looked at other earrings that might match my Lotus ring, but nothing made my heart sing for a match.  I ended up purchasing the Lotus earrings, and I love love love the matching set.
> 
> I think if you want to buy something available now, my first choice would be the pave and pink sapphire to have a perfect set.
> If not, pave and yellow sapphire, and then third is all WG pave.  I think while the conventional thought "get diamonds!", to me, the butterfly earrings are far more creative and whimsical if the earrings are un-matched, like the ring.
> 
> If you are still not sure, I would wait and not force it.  I still have nor ordered my oynx set yet because I can't decide on what pieces I want to make the set!  The lack of inventory does not help either to try them on.   For me, if I spend too many brain cells trying to make a set, I take a break and move on to another set I want. Hence, I'm taking break from oynx and will get some other pieces next.... another big ring for sure!
> 
> So, maybe take a break.  In the meantime, just wear something that works with your ring even though it's not quite what you want.
> 
> Here on TPF, we tend to be super picky about putting pieces together.  In reality, 90% of the population just throws jewelry on and it works!  I am sure whatever you wear with your ring will be lovely!  You have a ton of beautiful pieces, and it will work!


I want to take a break! Can one find a way to stop thinking about it? I tried to get myself to focus on other more important things but every time there is rumour about a price increase, I’m right back to square one. I don’t like this constant chase of the next piece. There are so much information and hypes out there, I don’t even know what I really like anymore, and I’m having a hard time enjoying the pieces I already have. I really do need a break.


----------



## DS2006

Anabunny said:


> I want to take a break! Can one find a way to stop thinking about it? I tried to get myself to focus on other more important things but every time there is rumour about a price increase, I’m right back to square one. I don’t like this constant chase of the next piece. There are so much information and hypes out there, I don’t even know what I really like anymore, and I’m having a hard time enjoying the pieces I already have. I want to convince myself that even if I don’t have the butterfly earrings, I will be fine, the two butterflies on my ring can be best friends with each other. Truth be told, I bought the butterfly ring less than three months ago, but I don’t even remember why I absolutely had to have it at the time. I’m scared that I don’t know what I’m doing.



For what it’s worth, I don’t even think it’s necessary to have two butterfly earrings to wear with a two butterfly ring. There’s obviously some uncertainty about which ones would really look best with the ring. I personally would get one of the single butterfly pendants to wear with it. I think the non-matching butterfly earrings might not really work. I think either floral or Alhambra pave earrings might work better (or diamond studs always work!).

I think your uncertainty about what to buy next is making you question what you’ve already bought. I think you ought to make a list of items you are sure of and mark off off the ones you are uncertain about. Focus on ones that you know will fit in your collection. I am just not convinced from reading your posts that you are 100% sure about any of the butterfly earrings. And I can tell you, I’d need to be 110% sure to pay $26k for a pair of earrings. So mark those off for now and think about what you need to complete other sets.

(I actually wrote my reply before reading previous responses, and I now see that BigAkoya also advised you to just wait on these!)


----------



## BigAkoya

Anabunny said:


> I want to take a break! Can one find a way to stop thinking about it? I tried to get myself to focus on other more important things but every time there is rumour about a price increase, I’m right back to square one. I don’t like this constant chase of the next piece. There are so much information and hypes out there, I don’t even know what I really like anymore, and I’m having a hard time enjoying the pieces I already have. I really do need a break.


Yes, take a break and enjoy what you have.
The best way to do that is to stay off TPF!  I'm being honest here, not joking!     
TPF is great for sharing and seeing each other's beautiful pieces, but TPF can also create a lot of want, if only just to have for the sake of wanting more and following the hype of limited edition pieces, holy grails, hard to find, etc.

From the words of a famous song:  "It's not having what you want, it's wanting what you've got."
Sometimes when I get ahead of myself and get too greedy (in life, not just VCA), and I do get greedy often    ... I smack myself on the head and tell myself to stop, enjoy the moment, appreciate what you have, and stop wanting for more (or at least put it on pause). 

You have so many beautiful pieces.. I think if you stare and play in your jewelry box, you'll discover so many creative ways to wear your gorgeous bling.  Who needs another butterfly when you have Flowerlace!


----------



## Anabunny

DS2006 said:


> For what it’s worth, I don’t even think it’s necessary to have two butterfly earrings to wear with a two butterfly ring. There’s obviously some uncertainty about which ones would really look best with the ring. I personally would get one of the single butterfly pendants to wear with it. I think the non-matching butterfly earrings might not really work. I think either floral or Alhambra pave earrings might work better (or diamond studs always work!).
> 
> I think your uncertainty about what to buy next is making you question what you’ve already bought. I think you ought to make a list of items you are sure of and mark off off the ones you are uncertain about. Focus on ones that you know will fit in your collection. I am just not convinced from reading your posts that you are 100% sure about any of the butterfly earrings. And I can tell you, I’d need to be 110% sure to pay $26k for a pair of earrings. So mark those off for now and think about what you need to complete other sets.
> 
> (I actually wrote my reply before reading previous responses, and I now see that BigAkoya also advised you to just wait on these!)


Thanks for telling me what I don’t want to articulate  it’s so true that I’m not convinced about any of the butterflies. I bought too much too fast in the last two years, and haven’t gotten many chances to experience them during the pandemic, and that makes most of them seem excessive.



BigAkoya said:


> Yes, take a break and enjoy what you have.
> The best way to do that is to stay off TPF!  I'm being honest here, not joking!
> TPF is great for sharing and seeing each other's beautiful pieces, but TPF can also create a lot of want, if only just to have for the sake of wanting more and following the hype of limited edition pieces, holy grails, hard to find, etc.
> 
> From the words of a famous song:  "It's not having what you want, it's wanting what you've got."
> Sometimes when I get ahead of myself and get too greedy (in life, not just VCA), and I do get greedy often    ... I smack myself on the head and remind myself to stop, enjoy the moment, appreciate what I have, and stop wanting for more (or at least put it on pause).
> 
> You have so many beautiful pieces.. I think if you stare and play in your jewelry box, you'll discover so many creative ways to wear your gorgeous bling.  Who needs another butterfly when you have Flowerlace!


Thank you for the wise words. I will stay off of TPF now. It was fun(and expensive) while it lasted. Farewell everyone


----------



## 880

Anabunny said:


> 26k prior to the next increase. We are insane.


Think of it as cost per wear! If you love and wear them (a lot) then it’s okay 
eidt: I just read that you weren’t sure you wanted them!
I feel don’t buy anything unless you absolutely adore it and don’t want to take it off 
But, it’s relatively easy for me bc a lot of VCA sadly doesn’t work with my style


----------



## jenayb

Anabunny said:


> I want to take a break! Can one find a way to stop thinking about it? I tried to get myself to focus on other more important things but every time there is rumour about a price increase, I’m right back to square one. I don’t like this constant chase of the next piece. There are so much information and hypes out there, I don’t even know what I really like anymore, and I’m having a hard time enjoying the pieces I already have. I really do need a break.



It sounds to me that this won't bring you joy..... I agree you need to take a break. Fixating on the next purchase is not healthy and you won't be able to truly enjoy your collection with this type of thought process. I think it's easy to get caught up in the chase... breathe... enjoy what you have, and don't think about additions for now.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Here on TPF, we tend to be super picky about putting pieces together.  In reality, 90% of the population just throws jewelry on and it works!  I am sure whatever you wear with your ring will be lovely!  You have a ton of beautiful pieces, and it will work!


I think this statement is so true! Most people I know do not wear sets or buy pieces to go with existing pieces. They buy what they love and then figure out what works together afterwards, including from different lines and designers. I have come to terms that I am this type. I am not a set type and will not create sets. I need to love each piece and I will figure it out later how they work together. I might have the most in-cohesive collection but I will love every piece and enjoy wearing them. I do target things - like I need a wg diamond earring pair but I am not going to stress if it works with this or that. 
@Anabunny - after you take your break, try focusing on buying things you love and will wear now and not worry about how they fit together. Might make it more funny and less pressure to have the perfect set.


----------



## jenayb

880 said:


> *Think of it as cost per wear! If you love and wear them (a lot) then it’s okay *
> eidt: I just read that you weren’t sure you wanted them!
> I feel don’t buy anything unless you absolutely adore it and don’t want to take it off
> But, it’s relatively easy for me bc a lot of VCA sadly doesn’t work with my style



eCPW (effective cost per wear) is my JAM! This is how I justify basically everything.. and also why I wear the h*ll out of all of my jewelry and bags. When I was growing up, my dad collected cars, but he drove every one of them - no garage queens.  So now as an adult, I have no.... closet queens, I suppose? I figure everything is meant to be worn, loved, and enjoyed - and the cost per wear really does make me feel good about dropping insane sums of $$ on these things we love so much.


----------



## BigAkoya

couturequeen said:


> At what price point would you pay for an older piece to be authenticated? I have a pair of earrings and contemplating whether it makes sense since I want to add posts. Do they provide you with a replacement certificate or just peace of mind and recognition in their system?


For me, the whole point of owning luxury pieces is knowing I have something special.  Hence, I would need to know 100% they are authentic.  I don't buy pre-loved, but let's say I was gifted a pre-loved pair of VCA earrings, say the classic VA Alhambra valued at the lower priced $4K range, yes, I would spend the money ($1.8K?) to get them authenticated.  For me, I need to know for my own piece of mind I am not wearing a fake.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> Think of it as cost per wear! If you love and wear them (a lot) then it’s okay
> eidt: I just read that you weren’t sure you wanted them!
> I feel don’t buy anything unless you absolutely adore it and don’t want to take it off
> But, it’s relatively easy for me bc a lot of VCA sadly doesn’t work with my style


By the way, reading about what you like, I don't think VCA is you either. 
If I had your Maltese bracelet, I would be surfing the Verdura website to buy a blingy gemstone ring to match that gorgeous bracelet.   

I think the Ram's horn ring would be beautiful.  I don't necessarily care about the ram's horn theme, but I love the setting, the stones, and how they sculpted the gold.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> I think this statement is so true! Most people I know do not wear sets or buy pieces to go with existing pieces. They buy what they love and then figure out what works together afterwards, including from different lines and designers. I have come to terms that I am this type. I am not a set type and will not create sets. I need to love each piece and I will figure it out later how they work together. I might have the most in-cohesive collection but I will love every piece and enjoy wearing them. I do target things - like I need a wg diamond earring pair but I am not going to stress if it works with this or that.
> @Anabunny - after you take your break, try focusing on buying things you love and will wear now and not worry about how they fit together. Might make it more funny and less pressure to have the perfect set.


You are the type of person that has the most stress free and fun shopping experience!  All you need to do is focus on that one piece, at that one moment!  No need to stress out on what matches or if you can create a set.  Love that Noeud ring?  Sold!    
Oh, but what earrings to wear?  WG diamond studs of course, why wear anything else?  
You are like my friend who says the only earrings a person needs are diamond studs.  And that is all she wears, everyday, with everything.  

I think you have the answer to your Lotus ring earring dilemma too.  Diamond studs!    Studs, a true classic really.


----------



## A bottle of Red

BigAkoya said:


> You are the type of person that has the most stress free and fun shopping experience!  All you need to do is focus on that one piece, at that one moment!  No need to stress out on what matches or if you can create a set.  Love that Noeud ring?  Sold!
> Oh, but what earrings to wear?  WG diamond studs of course, why wear anything else?
> You are like my friend who says the only earrings a person needs are diamond studs.  And that is all she wears, everyday, with everything.
> 
> I think you have the answer to your Lotus ring earring dilemma too.  Diamond studs!    Studs, a true classic really.


Till i joined this site i never knew about matching jewelry (or jewelry to bag hardware). So my collection is a big mish-mash but i think it works. I mean i hope no one is staring & going omg what was she thinking lol!


----------



## missie1

Anabunny said:


> I want to take a break! Can one find a way to stop thinking about it? I tried to get myself to focus on other more important things but every time there is rumour about a price increase, I’m right back to square one. I don’t like this constant chase of the next piece. There are so much information and hypes out there, I don’t even know what I really like anymore, and I’m having a hard time enjoying the pieces I already have. I really do need a break.


Give yourself time to wear your pieces and have fun coordinating what you have.  This pandemic has caused lots of new patterns to emerge.   I have system where I identify my next item and save towards it. When my funds are ready then I buy regardless if price increase is occurring or not. I feel the price increase rush csuses impulse buying for me so I avoid it.  These items are expensive so I must pick carefully so I wont be rushed.  Hence why I paused on my 2 10s vs 1 20 motif quest.  Just turn it off and take time you need to refocus your energy


----------



## marbella8

A bottle of Red said:


> Till i joined this site i never knew about matching jewelry (or jewelry to bag hardware). So my collection is a big mish-mash but i think it works. I mean i hope no one is staring & going omg what was she thinking lol!



I agree, I think not matching can be as nice as matchy-matchy. To each their own. Some people love everything to look perfect and matching. Some people love to be more natural and not match. Both are amazing and sometimes I feel like matching, sometimes I don’t. Love seeing both styles on others


----------



## glamourbag

missie1 said:


> Give yourself time to wear your pieces and have fun coordinating what you have.  This pandemic has caused lots of new patterns to emerge.   I have system where I identify my next item and save towards it. When my funds are ready then I buy regardless if price increase is occurring or not. I feel the price increase rush csuses impulse buying for me so I avoid it.  These items are expensive so I must pick carefully so I wont be rushed.  Hence why I paused on my 2 10s vs 1 20 motif quest.  Just turn it off and take time you need to refocus your energy


YES to this. It also really does lessen the odds of stress shopping but I admit sometimes it takes a bit of work to give a head shake and recenter yourself to focus on what the item is you want and not get distracted. The one thing I can say is I do not get affected by panic buying - yes I know, at high ticket items that can equate to thousands - and no one likes price hikes - but I know that if I rush just because I'm in a panic, I am more prone to make a costlier decision in the long run. I tell myself often that "slow and steady wins the race" and "I have to LOVE it for it to come home"(and naturally love it not convince myself I love it - there is a difference). I also note that sometimes giving time allows you to really explore all factors - so many times things have come off and on my list - the long standing items are the ones I know I really want.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> You are the type of person that has the most stress free and fun shopping experience!  All you need to do is focus on that one piece, at that one moment!  No need to stress out on what matches or if you can create a set.  Love that Noeud ring?  Sold!
> Oh, but what earrings to wear?  WG diamond studs of course, why wear anything else?
> You are like my friend who says the only earrings a person needs are diamond studs.  And that is all she wears, everyday, with everything.
> 
> I think you have the answer to your Lotus ring earring dilemma too.  Diamond studs!    Studs, a true classic really.


Haha! Yes I have enough stress in my life don’t need shopping stress. 
I actually don’t wear my diamond studs much. I find them boring. Been wearing diamond hoops. Been searching for the perfect wg diamond earring pair that are not studs.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Anabunny said:


> I want to take a break! Can one find a way to stop thinking about it? I tried to get myself to focus on other more important things but every time there is rumour about a price increase, I’m right back to square one. I don’t like this constant chase of the next piece. There are so much information and hypes out there, I don’t even know what I really like anymore, and I’m having a hard time enjoying the pieces I already have. I really do need a break.


All fun and jokes apart, take the time to enjoy the pieces you already own. It sounds like you already have an incredible collection.
Sometimes we buy things too fast and furious, only to realize later that many of those things don’t work for us. In addition, our tastes are always evolving. So, by the time you are ready to actually buy what you thought you wanted, you may end up realizing you don’t even like that particular piece much. If you really think about it, it doesn’t matter how many things we have, if we have the right ones, we don’t need much of anything. Every time I want to go wild or find the bag or bling monster knocking on my flimsy door , I try to remind myself of that. Imo, decluttered life with capsule collections = peaceful life.




BigAkoya said:


> Yes, take a break and enjoy what you have.
> The best way to do that is to stay off TPF!  I'm being honest here, not joking!
> TPF is great for sharing and seeing each other's beautiful pieces, but TPF can also create a lot of want, if only just to have for the sake of wanting more and following the hype of limited edition pieces, holy grails, hard to find, etc.
> 
> From the words of a famous song:  "It's not having what you want, it's wanting what you've got."
> Sometimes when I get ahead of myself and get too greedy (in life, not just VCA), and I do get greedy often    ... I smack myself on the head and tell myself to stop, enjoy the moment, appreciate what you have, and stop wanting for more (or at least put it on pause).
> 
> You have so many beautiful pieces.. I think if you stare and play in your jewelry box, you'll discover so many creative ways to wear your gorgeous bling.  Who needs another butterfly when you have Flowerlace!


+ 1 @BigAkoya what wise words! TPF and Insta can be the worst enablers. It’s so easy to get carried away when everyone is telling you ‘oh you should absolutely get that’ or ‘why wait? Just get it now’ … happens to the best of us but the key is to clear your head, kick yourself off IG or TPF, isolate your thoughts and focus on what you need and want versus what others are egging you to get. It’s not their money to spend so of course they will tell you to get everything!

I think this is where our closest friends can help us stay true to ourselves. Thankful for a very interesting convo I had with one of my best friends yesterday. I needed that talking to to calm myself down … of course, the advice has to come from a friend who has our best interests at heart and not because he/she is jealous of us.


----------



## DS2006

I think it is VERY important to be secure in our own needs and financial situations in regard to luxury purchases. I want to say that I never buy because I am influenced by another person. I definitely enjoy seeing the collections of others, and that is why I enjoy this forum!  My personal style is to buy only classic, timeless, beautiful jewelry that I can wear fairly casually and that will be wearable by the next generation. I mix classic diamond jewelry with VCA. When I mention sets, I really mean pieces that can be coordinated with others to be worn together.  I don't have 3 or 4 matching pieces of one stone in VCA that I'd wear together. My max usually is wearing no more than two pieces of one style (such as onyx Alhambra) and add classic diamond jewelry or a different but coordinating VCA piece to wear with it.  I do like my jewelry to be complementary and not haphazard such as wearing 3 different metals and a mix of diverse styles or costume and fine jewelry.  So I can still appreciate all the photos posted and get some good ideas for my future purchases, but I do not feel any pressure to keep up with what others have. I think that is because I am older! I urge younger people not to be influenced by social media. It is sad to think people go into debt for luxury goods just to post on social media. So many of those people are fake and return or resell much of what they post!


----------



## etoupebirkin

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, take a break and enjoy what you have.
> The best way to do that is to stay off TPF!  I'm being honest here, not joking!
> TPF is great for sharing and seeing each other's beautiful pieces, but TPF can also create a lot of want, if only just to have for the sake of wanting more and following the hype of limited edition pieces, holy grails, hard to find, etc.
> 
> From the words of a famous song:  "It's not having what you want, it's wanting what you've got."
> Sometimes when I get ahead of myself and get too greedy (in life, not just VCA), and I do get greedy often    ... I smack myself on the head and tell myself to stop, enjoy the moment, appreciate what you have, and stop wanting for more (or at least put it on pause).
> 
> You have so many beautiful pieces.. I think if you stare and play in your jewelry box, you'll discover so many creative ways to wear your gorgeous bling.  Who needs another butterfly when you have Flowerlace!


So much wisdom here.


----------



## LJNLori

Posting a picture of my little "collection" that I love.  My Magic pendant gets the most insane number of compliments.  It's like a VCA beacon. The rose gold and grey MOP are amazing.  And of course my first bracelet.  I am writing to ask if anyone owns the Perlee Signature Ring?  I am thinking of getting it for my anniversary.  But wondering if the engraving is just too much?  Or if the ring scratches. Any advice very much welcome.  Ring picture is screen shot from website.


----------



## EpiFanatic

lynne_ross said:


> I think this statement is so true! Most people I know do not wear sets or buy pieces to go with existing pieces. They buy what they love and then figure out what works together afterwards, including from different lines and designers. I have come to terms that I am this type. I am not a set type and will not create sets. I need to love each piece and I will figure it out later how they work together. I might have the most in-cohesive collection but I will love every piece and enjoy wearing them. I do target things - like I need a wg diamond earring pair but I am not going to stress if it works with this or that.
> @Anabunny - after you take your break, try focusing on buying things you love and will wear now and not worry about how they fit together. Might make it more funny and less pressure to have the perfect set.


I think I was like this before falling in love with VCA, as well as maximizing cost per wear. Since VCA I have learned to appreciate matching more, but I am still a bit afraid of it. I care more about tone and vibe rather than exactly matching pieces. Maybe I wear all WG. And usually one piece is the star and everything else is a the supporting cast. Too much of one thing and I get bored super fast.


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> I think it is VERY important to be secure in our own needs and financial situations in regard to luxury purchases. I want to say that I never buy because I am influenced by another person. I definitely enjoy seeing the collections of others, and that is why I enjoy this forum!  My personal style is to buy only classic, timeless, beautiful jewelry that I can wear fairly casually and that will be wearable by the next generation. I mix classic diamond jewelry with VCA. When I mention sets, I really mean pieces that can be coordinated with others to be worn together.  I don't have 3 or 4 matching pieces of one stone in VCA that I'd wear together. My max usually is wearing no more than two pieces of one style (such as onyx Alhambra) and add classic diamond jewelry or a different but coordinating VCA piece to wear with it.  I do like my jewelry to be complementary and not haphazard such as wearing 3 different metals and a mix of diverse styles or costume and fine jewelry.  So I can still appreciate all the photos posted and get some good ideas for my future purchases, but I do not feel any pressure to keep up with what others have. I think that is because I am older! I urge younger people not to be influenced by social media. It is sad to think people go into debt for luxury goods just to post on social media. So many of those people are fake and return or resell much of what they post!


Great advice!  I'm not a big social media gal, but you are spot on about the returns.  
I have had clothing SAs tell me they know the social media "wardrobing" girls when they come in.  They buy designer clothes, take photos, post on social media, and return.  I never realized it was such a big deal.


----------



## BigAkoya

I love that here on TPF, we are a friendly community with a common love of VCA bling.

Fall is here in the US... it's time to plan for upcoming holiday trips!  What to do with our bling when we travel?  We must not leave them behind, they will miss us.  We must bring our loved ones along! 

May I enable share how my little guys travel with me? 
But of course... a Wolf travel case!
Most travel jewelry cases have built in compartments that are sectioned off so tiny, they do not fit anything.  If you can put anything in them such as earrings, they bang around so you end up having to wrap them in Kleenex!  No!  No booger wraps for my babies!  

The solution?  For me, the Wolf Maria Cube!  I like it because it's a big open square that you can use with your VCA (or Tiffany, Cartier, Mikimoto....) travel pouches.  You can also use the removable zip compartments, but I do not.  Here are some photos of how I take my little guys travelling with me...  You can see the pouch at the very bottom is the medium size VCA travel pouch.  It fits perfect. On top are the small pouches.  Black cloth is the VCA polishing cloth which I lay on top.  I just stack them on top, and since every piece is in a pouch, no banging around.  The last photo is the removable zip compartment that comes with it.   Here is the link:   Maria Zip Jewelry Cube | WOLF (wolf1834.com)

I hope this might give some of you inspiration on packing your loved ones for travel.


----------



## hers4eva

BigAkoya said:


> I love that here on TPF, we are a friendly community with a common love of VCA bling.
> 
> Fall is here in the US... it's time to plan for upcoming holiday trips!  What to do with our bling when we travel?  We must not leave them behind, they will miss us.  We must bring our loved ones along!
> 
> May I enable share how my little guys travel with me?
> But of course... a Wolf travel case!
> Most travel jewelry cases have built in compartments that are sectioned off so tiny, they do not fit anything.  If you can put anything in them such as earrings, they bang around so you end up having to wrap them in Kleenex!  No!  No booger wraps for my babies!
> 
> The solution?  For me, the Wolf Maria Cube!  I like it because it's a big open square that you can use with your VCA (or Tiffany, Cartier, Mikimoto....) travel pouches.  You can also use the removable zip compartments, but I do not.  Here are some photos of how I take my little guys travelling with me...  You can see the pouch at the very bottom is the medium size VCA travel pouch.  It fits perfect. On top are the small pouches.  Black cloth is the VCA polishing cloth which I lay on top.  I just stack them on top, and since every piece is in a pouch, no banging around.  The last photo is the removable zip compartment that comes with it.   Here is the link:   Maria Zip Jewelry Cube | WOLF (wolf1834.com)
> 
> I hope this might give some of you inspiration of how to pack your loved ones for travel.
> 
> View attachment 5218116
> View attachment 5218117
> View attachment 5218118



thats adorable and perfect


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> I love that here on TPF, we are a friendly community with a common love of VCA bling.
> 
> Fall is here in the US... it's time to plan for upcoming holiday trips!  What to do with our bling when we travel?  We must not leave them behind, they will miss us.  We must bring our loved ones along!
> 
> May I enable share how my little guys travel with me?
> But of course... a Wolf travel case!
> Most travel jewelry cases have built in compartments that are sectioned off so tiny, they do not fit anything.  If you can put anything in them such as earrings, they bang around so you end up having to wrap them in Kleenex!  No!  No booger wraps for my babies!
> 
> The solution?  For me, the Wolf Maria Cube!  I like it because it's a big open square that you can use with your VCA (or Tiffany, Cartier, Mikimoto....) travel pouches.  You can also use the removable zip compartments, but I do not.  Here are some photos of how I take my little guys travelling with me...  You can see the pouch at the very bottom is the medium size VCA travel pouch.  It fits perfect. On top are the small pouches.  Black cloth is the VCA polishing cloth which I lay on top.  I just stack them on top, and since every piece is in a pouch, no banging around.  The last photo is the removable zip compartment that comes with it.   Here is the link:   Maria Zip Jewelry Cube | WOLF (wolf1834.com)
> 
> I hope this might give some of you inspiration on packing your loved ones for travel.
> 
> View attachment 5218116
> View attachment 5218117
> View attachment 5218118


How perfect is this! My love for finding perfect storage solutions knows no bounds so thank you for posting this.


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> I love that here on TPF, we are a friendly community with a common love of VCA bling.
> 
> Fall is here in the US... it's time to plan for upcoming holiday trips!  What to do with our bling when we travel?  We must not leave them behind, they will miss us.  We must bring our loved ones along!
> 
> May I enable share how my little guys travel with me?
> But of course... a Wolf travel case!
> Most travel jewelry cases have built in compartments that are sectioned off so tiny, they do not fit anything.  If you can put anything in them such as earrings, they bang around so you end up having to wrap them in Kleenex!  No!  No booger wraps for my babies!
> 
> The solution?  For me, the Wolf Maria Cube!  I like it because it's a big open square that you can use with your VCA (or Tiffany, Cartier, Mikimoto....) travel pouches.  You can also use the removable zip compartments, but I do not.  Here are some photos of how I take my little guys travelling with me...  You can see the pouch at the very bottom is the medium size VCA travel pouch.  It fits perfect. On top are the small pouches.  Black cloth is the VCA polishing cloth which I lay on top.  I just stack them on top, and since every piece is in a pouch, no banging around.  The last photo is the removable zip compartment that comes with it.   Here is the link:   Maria Zip Jewelry Cube | WOLF (wolf1834.com)
> 
> I hope this might give some of you inspiration on packing your loved ones for travel.
> 
> View attachment 5218116
> View attachment 5218117
> View attachment 5218118


I had not seen this piece!!! I am continually working on improving my jewelry storage to make it safe but accessible enough to WEAR!  I was thinking of getting another medium Caroline just for VCA, but now I am thinking of getting Stackers boxes (all with the attached lid) for VCA coordinating pieces.  Travel with jewelry has been a pain because I haven't found one thing that will work for all the pieces I want to take, but this one would work for everything but the VCA long bracelet travel pouches (or large necklace pouches which I don't have anyway). Thanks so much for posting this...I think I need one!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> I had not seen this piece!!! I am continually working on improving my jewelry storage to make it safe but accessible enough to WEAR!  I was thinking of getting another medium Caroline just for VCA, but now I am thinking of getting Stackers boxes (all with the attached lid) for VCA coordinating pieces.  Travel with jewelry has been a pain because I haven't found one thing that will work for all the pieces I want to take, but this one would work for everything but the VCA long bracelet travel pouches (or large necklace pouches which I don't have anyway). Thanks so much for posting this...I think I need one!


I put my bracelet in the small pouch and my 20 in the medium pouch.  It works great.  The SA can give you a variety of pouches to fit your needs.  I never use the long bracelet flap pouch or the necklace pouch as they are so bulky for travel.  My chains never get tangled.  

I also can fit my Lotus ring in the small pouch too.  That’s my favorite size pouch.

Update: Also, since you also like pearl strands, I actually purchased this cube shape for my pearl strands which can get bulky as you know.  I put the pearl strands in their Mikimoto pouch and drop them in the cube.  Works great!  Lots of space, and no silly dividers!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

i’ve been thinking about getting a long pendant necklace to wear with sweaters and such since it’s that season. something casual and durable, but not too delicate since it’s longer 

i’ve been thinking about the magic guilloche pendant, the magic wg/onyx pendant, and the dior rose des vents long medallion. 

do you ladies have any recommendations for this kind of piece?


----------



## sandra w

That onyx pendant with yellow gold is a beautiful piece (8000)$


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> I found some photos on social media!!!  It is so so beautiful!  It's going to be my next ring!  I think most people think the ring is butt ugly, but to me, it is the most beautiful ring!  If it's ok to repost the photos I found on social media, I can do that and post them here, but I don't want to get busted, banned, or worse, I get the evil eye and posters are mad at me.      I will certainly state the photos are not mine.
> 
> But wow wow wow... I showed my hubby the photos of the ring, and he said... "hey honey, that's cool, they make a BLUE flower ring"   And the best part... hubby likes the ring too! I have at at least one other person who likes it!


I don't understand . . . what's not to like?


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> I don't understand . . . what's not to like?


Yes, I've been staring it.  Hated it at first (that weird branch sticking out), but now it's love at second sight, even if only via modshots. For me, this ring has everything I'm looking for in a ring... bold statement (vs dainty), elegant (vs. sweet or cutesy) a colored stone (vs. more all-diamond rings), unique and different.  This ring is me.  I'm going to get, my SA is working on it.


----------



## Happyish

indecisiveshopper said:


> Hi everyone I would like to get your opinions as I'm on the fence about returning a VCA necklace I bought a month ago.
> 
> So I'm pretty new to the VCA brand and only got my first piece about a month ago. I bought the single vintage Guilloche pendant as my first VCA piece. This is meant to be my "everyday necklace" which is why I didn't go for the other precious stones because I can't wear those in the shower.
> 
> When I first saw this guilloche pendant I fell in love with it and after thinking about it for a couple of days I went ahead and bought it online. I didn't manage to try it on in store as we were still in lockdown. I honestly thought it was the prettiest pendant when I first received it but fast forward to a month later........I suddenly just don't think it's as pretty? I'm not sure if it's just me who doesn't find it that pretty anymore or if I'm being swayed by the people around me who have said it looks "too big" for my frame (I'm 152cm so roughly 5 feet). Should I return this? I'm eyeing another pendant which I thinkkkkk may look better on me for everyday wear - i.e. the mini frivole in yellow gold.
> 
> Should I return the guilloche pendant and get the mini frivole? Would it be too much if I were to layer both the mini frivole and guilloche pendant?
> 
> I have attached some pictures of how the necklace looks like on me. Thanks everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5212908
> 
> 
> View attachment 5212909
> 
> 
> View attachment 5212911


I don't think it looks too big. I'm your size and I prefer the Magic . . . I don't know your age, but frankly, I think the sweets look childish. As time goes by, you may outgrow the smaller size. My mantra: Jewelry shrinks . . .
On the other hand, if you don't like this, and for some reason have changed your mind, buy what you like not what we like . . . All our opinions, as well meaning as they are, can't substitute for what you know in your heart and feel.


----------



## Happyish

Anabunny said:


> I'm also in need of words of wisdom here: I got the pave pink sapphire two butterfly ring, and can't makeup my mind about which butterfly earrings to go with them. I don't like how the pink sapphire disappears on my ear, and I dont like the two diamond version because they look a bit heavy on me. I'm contemplating getting the MOP version or rose gold pave special order. Which pair do you think will go well with my pink sapphire ring? A million thanks.


What about the pave frivole? Butterflies and flowers are a natural mix . . .


----------



## Happyish

Anabunny said:


> I see your point about different butterflies ok Im more open to different butterflies now. But the one pair of butterfly earrings I really wanted is the tsavorite pave pair, and they discontinued it!!! I’m going to hold on to this decision until the next price increase comes around. If non of the different one works out, can we tolerate two Mop butterfly earrings with the pink sapphire pave ring?


It's very possible there's a pair floating around . . . ask your SA. They recently obtained a piece I was looking for  from Europe.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> I think you should wait.  As I recall, you like bling, and I think you will find the two MOP butterfly earrings boring.
> Are you sure you can't love the pave and pink sapphire butterfly earrings? Those are such a perfect match!
> On the all pave earrings, if you get those, I think the WG will pop more than the RG.  Also, I see the ring you have as more WG due to the WG pave butterfly.  If you did not like the WG pave, I'm not sure you will love the RG pave.
> 
> Maybe try the pave and pink sapphire butterfly earrings again, wear your ring, and stand in front of a full length mirror?
> For me, matchy matchy is more important than getting each piece that looks great.  There is nothing more beautiful than a matching set.  I don't have to love every piece individually, but l love having a matched set above all else.
> 
> My Lotus set is the perfect example.  I love the Lotus ring, but I do not love the Lotus earrings.  I would never buy the earrings on their own as I find them a bit "common" and not really any special design.  I looked at other earrings that might match my Lotus ring, but nothing made my heart sing for a match.  I ended up purchasing the Lotus earrings, and I love love love the matching set.
> 
> I think if you want to buy something available now, my first choice would be the pave and pink sapphire to have a perfect set.
> If not, pave and yellow sapphire, and then third is all WG pave.  I think while the conventional thought "get diamonds!", to me, the butterfly earrings are far more creative and whimsical if the earrings are un-matched, like the ring.
> 
> If you are still not sure, I would wait and not force it.  I still have nor ordered my oynx set yet because I can't decide on what pieces I want to make the set!  The lack of inventory does not help either to try them on.   For me, if I spend too many brain cells trying to make a set, I take a break and move on to another set I want. Hence, I'm taking break from oynx and will get some other pieces next.... another big ring for sure!
> 
> So, maybe take a break.  In the meantime, just wear something that works with your ring even though it's not quite what you want.
> 
> Here on TPF, we tend to be super picky about putting pieces together.  In reality, 90% of the population just throws jewelry on and it works!  I am sure whatever you wear with your ring will be lovely!  You have a ton of beautiful pieces, and it will work!


I have to laugh . . . Yes, here on TPF we're picky about putting pieces together, but on the other hand, 90% of the population are probably not buying VCA! Sometimes I wish I was like the other 90% . . .


----------



## DS2006

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> i’ve been thinking about getting a long pendant necklace to wear with sweaters and such since it’s that season. something casual and durable, but not too delicate since it’s longer
> 
> i’ve been thinking about the magic guilloche pendant, the magic wg/onyx pendant, and the dior rose des vents long medallion.
> 
> do you ladies have any recommendations for this kind of piece?



I have the wg/onyx Magic long pendant, and I think the onyx is the one color that I could wear the most. So it would be my choice if I could only have one! Certainly, the guilloche in gold would be versatile, too, if you wear YG often.  I like the Dior rose de vents design, but their long pendant is only 20mm in diameter which is really small for a long pendant, in my opinion. I feel that a really long pendant needs to be an inch or more. Magic chain is also 2" longer and can be worn doubled.


----------



## A bottle of Red

BigAkoya said:


> I love that here on TPF, we are a friendly community with a common love of VCA bling.
> 
> Fall is here in the US... it's time to plan for upcoming holiday trips!  What to do with our bling when we travel?  We must not leave them behind, they will miss us.  We must bring our loved ones along!
> 
> May I enable share how my little guys travel with me?
> But of course... a Wolf travel case!
> Most travel jewelry cases have built in compartments that are sectioned off so tiny, they do not fit anything.  If you can put anything in them such as earrings, they bang around so you end up having to wrap them in Kleenex!  No!  No booger wraps for my babies!
> 
> The solution?  For me, the Wolf Maria Cube!  I like it because it's a big open square that you can use with your VCA (or Tiffany, Cartier, Mikimoto....) travel pouches.  You can also use the removable zip compartments, but I do not.  Here are some photos of how I take my little guys travelling with me...  You can see the pouch at the very bottom is the medium size VCA travel pouch.  It fits perfect. On top are the small pouches.  Black cloth is the VCA polishing cloth which I lay on top.  I just stack them on top, and since every piece is in a pouch, no banging around.  The last photo is the removable zip compartment that comes with it.   Here is the link:   Maria Zip Jewelry Cube | WOLF (wolf1834.com)
> 
> I hope this might give some of you inspiration on packing your loved ones for travel.
> 
> View attachment 5218116
> View attachment 5218117
> View attachment 5218118



So i know that when traveling,  never put jewelry into a checked bag.
But even so, i get so nervous when my carry-on with valuables goes thru security. Do you not get nervous about anything getting stolen? 
In a busy airport sometimes i go thru security before/after my carry on.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

BigAkoya said:


> The solution?  For me, the Wolf Maria Cube!  Here is the link:   Maria Zip Jewelry Cube | WOLF (wolf1834.com)



Thanks for posting. Just ordered one.


----------



## mikimoto007

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, I've been staring it.  Hated it at first (that weird branch sticking out), but now it's love at second sight, even if only via modshots. For me, this ring has everything I'm looking for in a ring... bold statement (vs dainty), elegant (vs. sweet or cutesy) a colored stone (vs. more all-diamond rings), unique and different.  This ring is me.  I'm going to get, my SA is working on it.



Is this the hellebore ring? It's very pretty. I just love the big stripes of colour and diamond. Are you getting turquoise or lapis?


----------



## BigAkoya

A bottle of Red said:


> So i know that when traveling,  never put jewelry into a checked bag.
> But even so, i get so nervous when my carry-on with valuables goes thru security. Do you not get nervous about anything getting stolen?
> In a busy airport sometimes i go thru security before/after my carry on.


I always carry my little jewelry case in my carry-on which is a big tote. It sits next to my other valuable, my phone charger!   
I do not get nervous at all.  When going through security, the bag really just goes through the belt, and not one opens up your carry-on/tote.  The only time my bag gets opened is when I forget to toss out my bottle of water (I seem to do that more often than not ).

One thing I highly recommend is TSA PreCheck.  With TSA PreCheck, this means you go through the special TSA PreCheck lane. This is a "fast lane" because you have already been prescreen and deemed not to be a security risk.  No need to take off your shoes, and your bags zip right through.  The TSA PreCheck line is also always short as few people seem to use this program. 

Pre COVID, I used to to travel a lot, as in every week, Monday to Thursday.  I am Platinum with American, which means I can use the Priority lane.  However, all that means is that I am allowed to jump to the front of the regular line.  The problem is still security check.  The regular security check line has a higher level of scrutiny, and it can drag on.  Hence, I really love TSA PreCheck.  I always use it now vs. the Priority lane.   

It's definitely worth it to get TSA PreCheck because it shortens your time so much!  The cost used to be $85 valid for 5 years, but the government recently reduced it to $70 for 5 years.  

My husband is not a big traveler and probably only travels 1-2 times a year, and I got him on TSA PreCheck.  He says he feels so special zipping through.    

It's totally worth it as you can go through security check very fast.  
I also wear jewelry on my person when going through the airport... earrings, rings, necklace, watch...all that stuff.  This is in addition to putting bling in my little travel jewelry case.  It seems to work for me, and I go through security fine.  

Hope that helps.  I highly recommend getting TSA PreCheck.  Here is the link in case you are interested: 
TSA PreCheck® | Transportation Security Administration


----------



## BigAkoya

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thanks for posting. Just ordered one.


Nice!  What color did you get?  I debated over the color as I did not love any of the three color choices, but I went with yellow as it was bright and happy for travel.  

I think you will love it.  It's so cute too (it would have been cuter in pale pink!)


----------



## BigAkoya

mikimoto007 said:


> Is this the hellebore ring? It's very pretty. I just love the big stripes of colour and diamond. Are you getting turquoise or lapis?


Yes, it is!  I am getting the Hellebore Lapis.  I love the lapis leaves with the edges trimmed with diamonds.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

BigAkoya said:


> Nice!  What color did you get?  I debated over the color as I did not love any of the three color choices, but I went with yellow as it was bright and happy for travel.
> 
> I think you will love it.  It's so cute too (it would have been cuter in pale pink!)



I got the navy but wasn’t crazy about the color choices either. Plus, since I’m a white gold lover, I wish the case had a silver zipper, lol. So picky I know. 

If I like the case I’m already thinking of ordering a second one for longer overseas trips. Like you I hate travel cases with tiny compartments because all the jewelry pieces inevitably get jumbled up. 

Btw for anyone interested, Neiman Marcus has 20% off the Wolf cases right now.


----------



## mikimoto007

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, it is!  I am getting the Hellebore Lapis.  I love the lapis leaves with the edges trimmed with diamonds.



Fabulous!! I can't wait to see what you wear it with!


----------



## couturequeen

BigAkoya said:


> I love that here on TPF, we are a friendly community with a common love of VCA bling.
> 
> Fall is here in the US... it's time to plan for upcoming holiday trips!  What to do with our bling when we travel?  We must not leave them behind, they will miss us.  We must bring our loved ones along!
> 
> May I enable share how my little guys travel with me?
> But of course... a Wolf travel case!
> Most travel jewelry cases have built in compartments that are sectioned off so tiny, they do not fit anything.  If you can put anything in them such as earrings, they bang around so you end up having to wrap them in Kleenex!  No!  No booger wraps for my babies!
> 
> The solution?  For me, the Wolf Maria Cube!  I like it because it's a big open square that you can use with your VCA (or Tiffany, Cartier, Mikimoto....) travel pouches.  You can also use the removable zip compartments, but I do not.  Here are some photos of how I take my little guys travelling with me...  You can see the pouch at the very bottom is the medium size VCA travel pouch.  It fits perfect. On top are the small pouches.  Black cloth is the VCA polishing cloth which I lay on top.  I just stack them on top, and since every piece is in a pouch, no banging around.  The last photo is the removable zip compartment that comes with it.   Here is the link:   Maria Zip Jewelry Cube | WOLF (wolf1834.com)
> 
> I hope this might give some of you inspiration on packing your loved ones for travel.
> 
> View attachment 5218116
> View attachment 5218117
> View attachment 5218118


Thanks for this review. It also seems like it would well with cuff bracelets due to the shape!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, I've been staring it.  Hated it at first (that weird branch sticking out), but now it's love at second sight, even if only via modshots. For me, this ring has everything I'm looking for in a ring... bold statement (vs dainty), elegant (vs. sweet or cutesy) a colored stone (vs. more all-diamond rings), unique and different.  This ring is me.  I'm going to get, my SA is working on it.


Which one are you thinking of getting?


----------



## BigAkoya

couturequeen said:


> Thanks for this review. It also seems like it would well with cuff bracelets due to the shape!


Yes yes, exactly!  I wear bulky cuffs and bangles too, and this is perfect for that, it’s one big hole filled with jewelry travel pouches from all brands.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, it is!  I am getting the Hellebore Lapis.  I love the lapis leaves with the edges trimmed with diamonds.


Found your response! This ring will look beautiful with the lotus earrings.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Which one are you thinking of getting?


I am getting the Hellebore Lapis ring.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Found your response! This ring will look beautiful with the lotus earrings.


Yes!  That is what I was thinking too as there are no matching Hellebore lapis earrings.  Even if there were, I think it would be too huge on me.


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> I always carry my little jewelry case in my carry-on which is a big tote. It sits next to my other valuable, my phone charger!
> I do not get nervous at all.  When going through security, the bag really just goes through the belt, and not one opens up your carry-on/tote.  The only time my bag gets opened is when I forget to toss out my bottle of water (I seem to do that more often than not ).
> 
> One thing I highly recommend is TSA PreCheck.  With TSA PreCheck, this means you go through the special TSA PreCheck lane. This is a "fast lane" because you have already been prescreen and deemed not to be a security risk.  No need to take off your shoes, and your bags zip right through.  The TSA PreCheck line is also always short as few people seem to use this program.
> 
> Pre COVID, I used to to travel a lot, as in every week, Monday to Thursday.  I am Platinum with American, which means I can use the Priority lane.  However, all that means is that I am allowed to jump to the front of the regular line.  The problem is still security check.  The regular security check line has a higher level of scrutiny, and it can drag on.  Hence, I really love TSA PreCheck.  I always use it now vs. the Priority lane.
> 
> It's definitely worth it to get TSA PreCheck because it shortens your time so much!  The cost used to be $85 valid for 5 years, but the government recently reduced it to $70 for 5 years.
> 
> My husband is not a big traveler and probably only travels 1-2 times a year, and I got him on TSA PreCheck.  He says he feels so special zipping through.
> 
> It's totally worth it as you can go through security check very fast.
> I also wear jewelry on my person when going through the airport... earrings, rings, necklace, watch...all that stuff.  This is in addition to putting bling in my little travel jewelry case.  It seems to work for me, and I go through security fine.
> 
> Hope that helps.  I highly recommend getting TSA PreCheck.  Here is the link in case you are interested:
> TSA PreCheck® | Transportation Security Administration


There is something else called CLEAR (I have global entry; TSA precheck; and, CLEAR.

@A bottle of Red, I try to time when my carry on containing jewlery goes through the machine so that I slide it in and can wait on the other side. Usually I will place my carry on with valuables in between DHs Carry on and personal item

@BigAkoya, I cannot wait for you to get the hellebore ring! It will be amazing on you!  I have a mental list of things to get next. Although I adore my six motif magic Necklace, the other VCA items I want keep getting pushed down the list. I’m reasonably sure that the liane is not for me. But, I would seriously consider buying one of the vintage precursors to the Liane (if I saw it at Fred Leighton or the VCA heritage counter at VCA. Or the buton d’or earrings. As for Verdura, I like a lot, but I may be more of a belperron person. Sadly I cannot bear the thought that if I had been in the position to collect Belperron pre 2008, there would have been far better prices. IMO, the prices for Belperron are outrageous today. I’m also cognizant of the fact that I may want to return to WG eventually, so. . .


----------



## lynne_ross

A bottle of Red said:


> So i know that when traveling,  never put jewelry into a checked bag.
> But even so, i get so nervous when my carry-on with valuables goes thru security. Do you not get nervous about anything getting stolen?
> In a busy airport sometimes i go thru security before/after my carry on.


I put jewellery deep in my carryon when I go through security. Someone would need to steal the whole thing. I figure there are so many cameras that that is unlikely. I then check that everything is there on other side. I usually leave on as much jewellery as I can on me cause I always make the metal detector go off and then need to use the wand or the full body scan.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, it is!  I am getting the Hellebore Lapis.  I love the lapis leaves with the edges trimmed with diamonds.


So . . . this discussion piqued my interest and I went to look up the Hellébore. It looks like it's vanished from the website . . . could it be discontinued???


----------



## Happyish

880 said:


> There is something else called CLEAR (I have global entry; TSA precheck; and, CLEAR.
> 
> @A bottle of Red, I try to time when my carry on containing jewlery goes through the machine so that I slide it in and can wait on the other side. Usually I will place my carry on with valuables in between DHs Carry on and personal item
> 
> @BigAkoya, I cannot wait for you to get the hellebore ring! It will be amazing on you!  I have a mental list of things to get next. Although I adore my six motif magic Necklace, the other VCA items I want keep getting pushed down the list. I’m reasonably sure that the liane is not for me. But, I would seriously consider buying one of the vintage precursors to the Liane (if I saw it at Fred Leighton or the VCA heritage counter at VCA. Or the buton d’or earrings. As for Verdura, I like a lot, but I may be more of a belperron person. Sadly I cannot bear the thought that if I had been in the position to collect Belperron pre 2008, there would have been far better prices. IMO, the prices for Belperron are outrageous today. I’m also cognizant of the fact that I may want to return to WG eventually, so. . .


The Liane is far more gorgeous in person than you can imagine. A picture on the website doesn't do it justice--either to capture the heft, grace and beauty of the piece, not to mention the workmanship. I wouldn't rule it out, it's pretty fabulous. And may I ask, which bouton d'or are you jonesing for?


----------



## 880

Happyish said:


> The Liane is far more gorgeous in person than you can imagine. A picture on the website doesn't do it justice--either to capture the heft, grace and beauty of the piece, not to mention the workmanship. I wouldn't rule it out, it's pretty fabulous. And may I ask, which bouton d'or are you jonesing for?


Thank you for your advice @Happyish! The problem is not the liane, it’s me. I’ve tried a few lianes and I’m a bit too short and chunky (when I also wear my other stuff. plus, I think I really prefer the vintage 1950s fringe (kind of a ball end, common to many other designers like Boucheron at the time). I’m thinking of the buton d’or earrings in diamonds with wg/yg. I’m not normally a two tone person, but these work. However, I’m not sure my lobes can happily take the weight.
in the first pic (Milan basement museum exhibit) the pieces have the older vintage fringe. Second pic is me trying on the white agate liane in Milan. Third pic is me trying on  the sapphire tsavorite ? Liane in NY. and trying on the buton dor.
of course the liane is a much higher price point in either model than the earrings, and part of me was like, this is basically a gold chain. But, my main consideration is do I love any piece to wear it as much as I wear my other things. No, probably not. . .


----------



## Happyish

880 said:


> Thank you for your advice @Happyish! The problem is not the liane, it’s me. I’ve tried a few lianes and I’m a bit too short and chunky (when I also wear my other stuff. plus, I think I really prefer the vintage 1950s fringe (kind of a ball end, common to many other designers like Boucheron at the time). I’m thinking of the buton d’or earrings in diamonds with wg/yg. I’m not normally a two tone person, but these work. However, I’m not sure my lobes can happily take the weight.
> in the first pic (Milan basement museum exhibit) the pieces have the older vintage fringe. Second pic is me trying on the white agate liane in Milan. Third pic is me trying on  the sapphire tsavorite ? Liane in NY. and trying on the buton dor.
> of course the liane is a much higher price point in either model than the earrings, and part of me was like, this is basically a gold chain. But, my main consideration is do I love any piece to wear it as much as I wear my other things. No, probably not. . .
> View attachment 5218882
> View attachment 5218881
> View attachment 5218884
> View attachment 5218883


I'm not going to agree with you here, but I'm biased. I love the Liane and I love the Liane on you. I too am petite, and it's my feeling that it elongates my torso. I was reading about  the kind of styles best for people with short torso's (like mine) and long necklaces topped the list.
The earrings are also very pretty and perhaps  the matching necklace won't be far behind . . . ?
I'm sure that whatever you choose, it will be fabulous!


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> So . . . this discussion piqued my interest and I went to look up the Hellébore. It looks like it's vanished from the website . . . could it be discontinued???


This collection is very limited in production and is typically by order. 
My SA contacted Europe to inquire on a ring for me as there are none in NA.  He was told there is only one Hellebore Lapis ring in all of VCA, and they just finished making it for a client.  The good news is my SA got agreement they would mail the ring to my SA and allow me to see and try it on.  This is the ring.  The photo is not mine, I found it on social media. As I recall, the person posted it was in Japan, and it was the launched last year in Nov 2020.  It was launched with limited pieces in Japan and NA.  That’s all I know about this new collection.


----------



## A bottle of Red

880 said:


> Thank you for your advice @Happyish! The problem is not the liane, it’s me. I’ve tried a few lianes and I’m a bit too short and chunky (when I also wear my other stuff. plus, I think I really prefer the vintage 1950s fringe (kind of a ball end, common to many other designers like Boucheron at the time). I’m thinking of the buton d’or earrings in diamonds with wg/yg. I’m not normally a two tone person, but these work. However, I’m not sure my lobes can happily take the weight.
> in the first pic (Milan basement museum exhibit) the pieces have the older vintage fringe. Second pic is me trying on the white agate liane in Milan. Third pic is me trying on  the sapphire tsavorite ? Liane in NY. and trying on the buton dor.
> of course the liane is a much higher price point in either model than the earrings, and part of me was like, this is basically a gold chain. But, my main consideration is do I love any piece to wear it as much as I wear my other things. No, probably not. . .
> View attachment 5218882
> View attachment 5218881
> View attachment 5218884
> View attachment 5218883


The earrings look fantastic on you!
I almost always travel w small children so no tsa pre for me & somebody always gets searched, so i get really nervous.


----------



## A bottle of Red

BigAkoya said:


> This collection is very limited in production and is typically by order.
> My SA contacted Europe to inquire on a ring for me as there are none in NA.  He was told there is only one Hellebore Lapis ring in all of VCA, and they just finished making it for a client.  The good news is my SA got agreement they would mail the ring to my SA and allow me to see and try it on.  This is the ring.  The photo is not mine, I found it on social media. As I recall, the person posted it was in Japan, and it was the launched last year in Nov 2020.  It was launched with limited pieces in Japan and NA.  That’s all I know about this new collection.
> View attachment 5218896



Oh wow that is something special!  Please please post a million pictures when you try it on!


----------



## lynne_ross

880 said:


> Thank you for your advice @Happyish! The problem is not the liane, it’s me. I’ve tried a few lianes and I’m a bit too short and chunky (when I also wear my other stuff. plus, I think I really prefer the vintage 1950s fringe (kind of a ball end, common to many other designers like Boucheron at the time). I’m thinking of the buton d’or earrings in diamonds with wg/yg. I’m not normally a two tone person, but these work. However, I’m not sure my lobes can happily take the weight.
> in the first pic (Milan basement museum exhibit) the pieces have the older vintage fringe. Second pic is me trying on the white agate liane in Milan. Third pic is me trying on  the sapphire tsavorite ? Liane in NY. and trying on the buton dor.
> of course the liane is a much higher price point in either model than the earrings, and part of me was like, this is basically a gold chain. But, my main consideration is do I love any piece to wear it as much as I wear my other things. No, probably not. . .
> View attachment 5218882
> View attachment 5218881
> View attachment 5218884
> View attachment 5218883


I am not a fan of the liane. I also think that heavy long necklaces are not wearable. Swinging and hitting things all day. My 20 motif annoys me enough. I much prefer shorter heavy necklaces that frame the face. I am short with a short torso too and I wear mostly dresses to elongate me. That said if you like this style the second picture necklace looks beautiful on you. 
I feel big earrings and bracelets are the way to go andyou can pull them off. The earrings look very wearable, if you can handle the weight.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> This collection is very limited in production and is typically by order.
> My SA contacted Europe to inquire on a ring for me as there are none in NA.  He was told there is only one Hellebore Lapis ring in all of VCA, and they just finished making it for a client.  The good news is my SA got agreement they would mail the ring to my SA and allow me to see and try it on.  This is the ring.  The photo is not mine, I found it on social media. As I recall, the person posted it was in Japan, and it was the launched last year in Nov 2020.  It was launched with limited pieces in Japan and NA.  That’s all I know about this new collection.
> View attachment 5218896


This is absolutely gorgeous! I hope you can snag one . . . Please keep us posted.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> This collection is very limited in production and is typically by order.
> My SA contacted Europe to inquire on a ring for me as there are none in NA.  He was told there is only one Hellebore Lapis ring in all of VCA, and they just finished making it for a client.  The good news is my SA got agreement they would mail the ring to my SA and allow me to see and try it on.  This is the ring.  The photo is not mine, I found it on social media. As I recall, the person posted it was in Japan, and it was the launched last year in Nov 2020.  It was launched with limited pieces in Japan and NA.  That’s all I know about this new collection.
> View attachment 5218896


They are sending you another client’s made to order ring to try on first?


----------



## BigAkoya

A bottle of Red said:


> Oh wow that is something special!  Please please post a million pictures when you try it on!


Yes!  I hope I can take photos.  I told my hubby I will text him photos too, but then hubby quickly said I bet they will not allow you to do that as that is someone else's ring.  So hmm... that made me think.  The ring is technically sold, and I hope Europe doesn't say to my SA "yes, your client can see the ring, but no pictures since it's already sold"  If not, it's ok.  I'm just grateful they are allowing me to try on the ring.  I'll take photos when my real ring arrives.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> They are sending you another client’s made to order ring to try on first?


Yes!  I didn't ask, I just said "wonderful, thank you so much!"  
Who knows, maybe the client is not ready to pick it up yet and is out of town or something.


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> There is something else called CLEAR (I have global entry; TSA precheck; and, CLEAR.
> 
> @A bottle of Red, I try to time when my carry on containing jewlery goes through the machine so that I slide it in and can wait on the other side. Usually I will place my carry on with valuables in between DHs Carry on and personal item
> 
> @BigAkoya, I cannot wait for you to get the hellebore ring! It will be amazing on you!  I have a mental list of things to get next. Although I adore my six motif magic Necklace, the other VCA items I want keep getting pushed down the list. I’m reasonably sure that the liane is not for me. But, I would seriously consider buying one of the vintage precursors to the Liane (if I saw it at Fred Leighton or the VCA heritage counter at VCA. Or the buton d’or earrings. As for Verdura, I like a lot, but I may be more of a belperron person. Sadly I cannot bear the thought that if I had been in the position to collect Belperron pre 2008, there would have been far better prices. IMO, the prices for Belperron are outrageous today. I’m also cognizant of the fact that I may want to return to WG eventually, so. . .


I think once you try on a piece in real life, you will know immediately if you love it.
It seems you're not sure of Liane, so I'd skip.  Personally, and I think I mentioned this before, Liane only looks good in the VCA photos and in formal clothes.   For real life people in casual clothes, I think it looks like a Mr. T gold chain to me.

Since you like bold and YG... do you like Temple St. Clair?
I am in love with her Tolomeo pendant, but she only uses YG and will not do a piece in WG.
I have stared at it a million times, and have seen it in real life.  It's stunning.  This iconic Tolomeo pendant is now part of the permanent collection at the Louvre museum in Paris (she got a bunch of awards).  I think it's so gorgeous, but I'm a white metal gal only and never break that rule, so no YG Tolomeo for me.

Here it is in case you might like it.  If I purchased it, I would put it on a long, bold, gold chain.  Scroll through the photos and see how the circles/ring move... it's gorgeous!
18K The Tolomeo Pendant – Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com)

And to go with my Tolomeo, I would get the Theodora cuff:
18K Theodora Bracelet – Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com)

But it won't happen as it's YG.  I do believe her pieces look best in YG... I don't think it would have the same look in WG.
I love her pieces... she's one of my favorite designers that I don't buy from.    

You might not like her stuff, but FYI to share.

UPDATE:  And here is her turquoise bangle that I also like...  18K Turquoise Vine Bracelet – Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com)
You can tell I like bangles.


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> I think once you try on a piece in real life, you will know immediately if you love it.
> It seems you're not sure of Liane, so I'd skip.  Personally, and I think I mentioned this before, Liane only looks good in the VCA photos and in formal clothes.   For real life people in casual clothes, I think it looks like a Mr. T gold chain to me.
> 
> Since you like bold and YG... do you like Temple St. Clair?
> I am in love with her Tolomeo pendant, but she only uses YG and will not do a piece in WG.
> I have stared at it a milion times, and have seen it in real life.  It's stunning.  This iconic Tolomeo pendant is now part of the permanent collection at the Louvre museum in Paris (she got a bunch of awards).  I think it's so gorgeous, but I'm a white metal gal only and never break that rule, so no YG Tolomeo for me.
> 
> Here it is in case you might like it.  If I purchased it, I would put it on a long, bold, gold chain.  Scroll through the photos and see how the circles/ring move... it's gorgeous!
> 18K The Tolomeo Pendant – Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com)
> 
> And to go with my Tolomeo, I would get the Theodora cuff:
> 18K Theodora Bracelet – Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com)
> 
> But it won't happen as it's YG.  I do believe her pieces look best in YG... I don't think it would have the same look in WG.
> I love her pieces... she's one of my favorite designers that I don't buy from.
> 
> You might not like her stuff, but FYI to share.
> 
> UPDATE:  And here is her turquoise bangle that I also like...  18K Turquoise Vine Bracelet – Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com)
> You can tell I like bangles.



I'm also a big Temple St Clair fan!  Her pieces are beautiful, so creative, and a bit cerebral. I love my pieces, they feel a bit like ancient artifacts. She's lovely in person, too. I met her at a trunk show luncheon years back.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> I'm also a big Temple St Clair fan!  Her pieces are beautiful, so creative, and a bit cerebral. I love my pieces, they feel a bit like ancient artifacts. She's lovely in person, too. I met her at a trunk show luncheon years back.


OMG!  A Temple St. Clair lover!  Yes, her pieces are just amazing.  If I were a YG lover, I would be stalking her website every day. 
Actually, my local jeweler carries her line, and her designs are so unique and artistic and her craftsmanship is very detailed...but you already know that!


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> OMG!  A Temple St. Clair lover!  Yes, her pieces are just amazing.  If I were a YG lover, I would be stalking her website every day.
> Actually, my local jeweler carries her line, and her designs are so unique and artistic and her craftsmanship is very detailed...but you already know that!



We seem to love the same pieces across a number of jewelry lines!  For a bit of time she did offer a few pieces in white gold. I wish she'd make the Tolomeo pendant in white gold for you. I've seen the pendant in person, and it's beautiful!  My trouble is I love yellow gold, platinum, white gold, silver...  I'm pining for more of her jewelry, but I try to stay away from her website!


----------



## BigAkoya

etoile de mer said:


> We seem to love the same pieces across a number of jewelry lines!  For a bit of time she did offer a few pieces in white gold. I wish she'd make the Tolomeo pendant in white gold for you. I've seen the pendant in person, and it's beautiful!  My trouble is I love yellow gold, platinum, white gold, silver...  I'm pining for more of her jewelry, but I try to stay away from her website!


Yes!  We do have very similar tastes!  Without you, I would not have any starfishes in my life!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

BigAkoya said:


> I think once you try on a piece in real life, you will know immediately if you love it.
> It seems you're not sure of Liane, so I'd skip.  Personally, and I think I mentioned this before, Liane only looks good in the VCA photos and in formal clothes.   For real life people in casual clothes, I think it looks like a Mr. T gold chain to me.
> 
> Since you like bold and YG... do you like Temple St. Clair?
> I am in love with her Tolomeo pendant, but she only uses YG and will not do a piece in WG.
> I have stared at it a million times, and have seen it in real life.  It's stunning.  This iconic Tolomeo pendant is now part of the permanent collection at the Louvre museum in Paris (she got a bunch of awards).  I think it's so gorgeous, but I'm a white metal gal only and never break that rule, so no YG Tolomeo for me.
> 
> Here it is in case you might like it.  If I purchased it, I would put it on a long, bold, gold chain.  Scroll through the photos and see how the circles/ring move... it's gorgeous!
> 18K The Tolomeo Pendant – Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com)
> 
> And to go with my Tolomeo, I would get the Theodora cuff:
> 18K Theodora Bracelet – Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com)
> 
> But it won't happen as it's YG.  I do believe her pieces look best in YG... I don't think it would have the same look in WG.
> I love her pieces... she's one of my favorite designers that I don't buy from.
> 
> You might not like her stuff, but FYI to share.
> 
> UPDATE:  And here is her turquoise bangle that I also like...  18K Turquoise Vine Bracelet – Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com)
> You can tell I like bangles.


jumping onto the temple st clair convo, i too love her pieces, i’m a sucker for celestial themes, which she does so poetically. 

i’ve yet to purchase one of her pieces, mainly because like you, i don’t wear much yg, but i haven’t completely sworn it off

i’m thinking about starting off with something simple and classic like these








						18K Sole Luna Earrings
					

Perfect for day or night, the 18K Sole Luna Earrings render the sun and moon in exquisite detail. With a glow of diamonds, these ethereal studs capture the luminous energy of the sky from morning to midnight. Product Details Made in Italy 18K gold Post back Diamond (0.17cts) Length...




					templestclair.com
				



i love pairing sun and moon motifs together, so i was also considering the dior rose celeste, but i think this is a bit more elegant. 

i also love her classic temple earrings in turq and moonstone, just so gorgeous


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> Yes!  I didn't ask, I just said "wonderful, thank you so much!"
> Who knows, maybe the client is not ready to pick it up yet and is out of town or something.


This may be an unpopular opinion, but I don’t see a problem with asking permission to take photos ( and no one in a jewelry store has ever said no to me). Even of a piece presold to another customer. another major jewelry house offered to contact a customer of theirs to borrow a piece so that I could see it (and try it) IRL. (I didn’t take them up on the offer, but it was not an uncommon one and not the first time the jewlery house did this) How else can you decide if you will wear it. (of course, I understand that the two cases are different, but if the client hasn’t taken delivery yet, I think it’s fine (even if I was the client) But that’s JMO

The only time I was refused (my request to take pics) was when I wanted to take a pic of a taupe leather coat in Hermes in Milan. I asked if  can I take a a pic of it or the info to send to my SA in NY bc NY, to my knowledge, didn’t order this, and they said no pics allowed. (I also couldn’t buy it bc it wasn’t my size — bizarrely a 38 was too big) and they, like NY, said no on sleeve alteration for leather). (Which is why I haven’t bought more H RTW)  I don’t post anywhere but TPF and don’t know much about Instagram etc.

I also think the hellebore will be perfection on your finger!

@etoile de mer, @BigAkoya, love your aesthetic and I’m off to google Temple St. Clair Tolomeo. I was aware of TSC, but never gave much thought to before, lol

@Happyish, @lynne_ross, @BigAkoya and other dear ladies, i will be sure to weigh your respective opinions and advice carefully re the liane and others! @lynne_ross, I have a long pearl strand, I never wear, so I could try to see if it can be worn casually and without irritation (by me). I do love the look on others, but I too prefer necklaces that frame the neckline and face.  I so appreciate all of you on this thread! Thank you

note: DH just asked me if the Mr.T comment came from the TOF lady who does matching flower ring sets and I said yes! He said Mr. T is pretty accurate lol. and he’s the first to say I should get something if I fall in love with it.


----------



## BigAkoya

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> jumping onto the temple st clair convo, i too love her pieces, i’m a sucker for celestial themes, which she does so poetically.
> 
> i’ve yet to purchase one of her pieces, mainly because like you, i don’t wear much yg, but i haven’t completely sworn it off
> 
> i’m thinking about starting off with something simple and classic like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18K Sole Luna Earrings
> 
> 
> Perfect for day or night, the 18K Sole Luna Earrings render the sun and moon in exquisite detail. With a glow of diamonds, these ethereal studs capture the luminous energy of the sky from morning to midnight. Product Details Made in Italy 18K gold Post back Diamond (0.17cts) Length...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> templestclair.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love pairing sun and moon motifs together, so i was also considering the dior rose celeste, but i think this is a bit more elegant.
> 
> i also love her classic temple earrings in turq and moonstone, just so gorgeous


I love the sun and moon motifs too.  I don't think of them in the mystical sense.  Rather, I think of them as science, in the context of humanity, always gazing at and reaching for the stars in our quest for knowledge (e.g. NASA Apollo program, Elon Musk SpaceX flights).

If you love Temple St. Clair and are considering YG, I would get one of her pendants instead of Dior or VCA.  I know you already know this, but the way she does her gold is exquisite. This is also what she is recognized for.  I saw her Sundial bangle which I also love.  The goldwork is even more amazing in real life.  18K Sundial Bracelet – Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com)

I think you can find a  pendant in her collection for sure.  Since you like the celestial theme and moonstone, maybe something like this:  18K Diamond Triple Orbit Pendant – Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com)

With this talk now of Temple St. Clair, I'm thinking about Tolomeo again.   If there is one piece I really love, it is Tolomeo but I think because of the theme, it only looks good in YG. And if I were honest with myself, celestial themes only look good in YG. I mean honestly, a WG sun and moon?  

I'd have to cave and get it in YG for sure.  I actually almost caved twice as I really really love Tolomeo.  Yet I am so anti-YG, I got rid of all my YG pieces except two which are sentimental gifts from hubby (large gold locket with initials engraved as a wedding gift from him, sapphire ring as a gift for our 1st anniversary).  

I really like those sun and moon earrings.  I also love un-matched earrings with a theme, like sun and moon!  Elegant, yet whimsical.  If you decide to get them, you can rationalize they only look good in YG.  Plus, the theme is so inspiring!

Most jewelry is nice and blingy, and it's rare to find jewelry that touches the soul which is what Temple St. Clair does for me.


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> This may be an unpopular opinion, but I don’t see a problem with asking permission to take photos ( and no one in a jewelry store has ever said no to me). Even of a piece presold to another customer. another major jewelry house offered to contact a customer of theirs to borrow a piece so that I could see it (and try it) IRL. (I didn’t take them up on the offer, but it was not an uncommon one and not the first time the jewlery house did this) How else can you decide if you will wear it. (of course, I understand that the two cases are different, but if the client hasn’t taken delivery yet, I think it’s fine (even if I was the client) But that’s JMO
> 
> The only time I was refused (my request to take pics) was when I wanted to take a pic of a taupe leather coat in Hermes in Milan. I asked if  can I take a a pic of it or the info to send to my SA in NY bc NY, to my knowledge, didn’t order this, and they said no pics allowed. (I also couldn’t buy it bc it wasn’t my size — bizarrely a 38 was too big) and they, like NY, said no on sleeve alteration for leather). (Which is why I haven’t bought more H RTW)  I don’t post anywhere but TPF and don’t know much about Instagram etc.
> 
> I also think the hellebore will be perfection on your finger!
> 
> @etoile de mer, @BigAkoya, love your aesthetic and I’m off to google Temple St. Clair Tolomeo. I was aware of TSC, but never gave much thought to before, lol
> 
> @Happyish, @lynne_ross, @BigAkoya and other dear ladies, i will be sure to weigh your respective opinions and advice carefully re the liane and others! @lynne_ross, I have a long pearl strand, I never wear, so I could try to see if it can be worn casually and without irritation (by me). I do love the look on others, but I too prefer necklaces that frame the neckline and face.  I so appreciate all of you on this thread! Thank you
> 
> note: DH just asked me if the Mr.T comment came from the TOF lady who does matching flower ring sets and I said yes! He said Mr. T is pretty accurate lol. and he’s the first to say I should get something if I fall in love with it.


I do always ask if I can take photos to be respectful, especially in these days of the social media wardrobing gals.
The one time I did not ask was when I saw the gorgeous emerald necklace that a client had commissioned.  It was an Elizabeth Taylor multi-million dollar, one of a kind piece, and I did not want to create any awkward situation.  I kind of regret it now because I am sure my SA would have said yes if I promised to not to share it with anyone (except hubby!)   

I am really excited about the Hellebore ring, and I was talking to hubby last night.  He thinks maybe the client decided against the ring or is not sure, hence it has not been picked up yet.  I hope so!  If the client changes her mind, I hope VCA can resize it (or if the size difference is too great, they can put on a new shank), and then the ring can be mine!   

The best lapis comes from Afghanistan, but I would think VCA has a stash of lapis and creating a new piece would not be an issue.

On your necklace, because of how you described your physique, maybe skip the long necklace look and go for a bold pendant worn short, but not too short.  For you, I am thinking, right at the flat bony part of the chest (you can feel your chest to find it), slightly lower than the hollow of your neck, but right above the part where your cleavage begins (squish your boobies to find the beginning of the cleavage crack! )  I think something bold like that would be gorgeous on you.  Not too short, not choker style for you.
Do you like lockets?  In my YG days, I wore a big locket on a short necklace, and I loved the look. Not sure if you do, but here are some thoughts.  I like the Dragonfly locket, but I like the chain on the Tree of Life locket more.  Just some ideas:
18K Dragonfly Locket – Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com)
18K Tree of Life Locket – Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com)

Here is a photo of what I mean by the placement which I think makes such a different when wearing short necklaces.  Liz Taylor nailed it on the exact perfect placement.  It lays right at that bony part of her chest, elegant, yet teasing the eye that there are boobies below.  But not obvious "look at my boobies, my necklace is falling into my boobie crack" like Mariah Carey (see second photo).  Unless of course the "look at my boobies" is the message you want which some people like.  I personally think Mariah's necklace would have been so much more elegant if she shortened it a bit and allowed it to lay 1" higher, in that flat, bony part of her chest.  Liz Taylor could have easily dropped her necklace too, but she choose not to, and it's beautiful on her.

Anyway, this is all my two cents for some thoughts.  Everyone has their own preference for where they want short necklaces to land.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Happyish

880 said:


> This may be an unpopular opinion, but I don’t see a problem with asking permission to take photos ( and no one in a jewelry store has ever said no to me). Even of a piece presold to another customer. another major jewelry house offered to contact a customer of theirs to borrow a piece so that I could see it (and try it) IRL. (I didn’t take them up on the offer, but it was not an uncommon one and not the first time the jewlery house did this) How else can you decide if you will wear it. (of course, I understand that the two cases are different, but if the client hasn’t taken delivery yet, I think it’s fine (even if I was the client) But that’s JMO
> 
> The only time I was refused (my request to take pics) was when I wanted to take a pic of a taupe leather coat in Hermes in Milan. I asked if  can I take a a pic of it or the info to send to my SA in NY bc NY, to my knowledge, didn’t order this, and they said no pics allowed. (I also couldn’t buy it bc it wasn’t my size — bizarrely a 38 was too big) and they, like NY, said no on sleeve alteration for leather). (Which is why I haven’t bought more H RTW)  I don’t post anywhere but TPF and don’t know much about Instagram etc.
> 
> I also think the hellebore will be perfection on your finger!
> 
> @etoile de mer, @BigAkoya, love your aesthetic and I’m off to google Temple St. Clair Tolomeo. I was aware of TSC, but never gave much thought to before, lol
> 
> @Happyish, @lynne_ross, @BigAkoya and other dear ladies, i will be sure to weigh your respective opinions and advice carefully re the liane and others! @lynne_ross, I have a long pearl strand, I never wear, so I could try to see if it can be worn casually and without irritation (by me). I do love the look on others, but I too prefer necklaces that frame the neckline and face.  I so appreciate all of you on this thread! Thank you
> 
> note: DH just asked me if the Mr.T comment came from the TOF lady who does matching flower ring sets and I said yes! He said Mr. T is pretty accurate lol. and he’s the first to say I should get something if I fall in love with it.


Trust me, the association with Mr. T is like apples to oranges. I have lots of jewelry and I have seen lots of jewelry. High Jewelry. When my SA opened the pouch, I cried, it was that stunningly beautiful. I have never reacted to a piece of jewelry like this and I normally don't like rope necklaces. This is the exception and pictures do not capture the beauty of this piece, but that's me . . . . 
In other words, I wouldn't dismiss it based on a casual remark.


----------



## lisawhit

BigAkoya said:


> I love that here on TPF, we are a friendly community with a common love of VCA bling.
> 
> Fall is here in the US... it's time to plan for upcoming holiday trips!  What to do with our bling when we travel?  We must not leave them behind, they will miss us.  We must bring our loved ones along!
> 
> May I enable share how my little guys travel with me?
> But of course... a Wolf travel case!
> Most travel jewelry cases have built in compartments that are sectioned off so tiny, they do not fit anything.  If you can put anything in them such as earrings, they bang around so you end up having to wrap them in Kleenex!  No!  No booger wraps for my babies!
> 
> The solution?  For me, the Wolf Maria Cube!  I like it because it's a big open square that you can use with your VCA (or Tiffany, Cartier, Mikimoto....) travel pouches.  You can also use the removable zip compartments, but I do not.  Here are some photos of how I take my little guys travelling with me...  You can see the pouch at the very bottom is the medium size VCA travel pouch.  It fits perfect. On top are the small pouches.  Black cloth is the VCA polishing cloth which I lay on top.  I just stack them on top, and since every piece is in a pouch, no banging around.  The last photo is the removable zip compartment that comes with it.   Here is the link:   Maria Zip Jewelry Cube | WOLF (wolf1834.com)
> 
> I hope this might give some of you inspiration on packing your loved ones for travel.
> 
> View attachment 5218116
> View attachment 5218117
> View attachment 5218118


Yup, you definitely enabled me....just ordered this is navy!  Thank you for sharing!  It seems perfect for VCA!


----------



## Notorious Pink

I love these little travel cases, but generally I wont bring anything I can’t wear through the airport and it all has to fit in a small pouch (or series of pouches) I can carry on my person. This started with skiing, and a few years ago I sewed some zip pouches with sections I could shove deep into my ski pants front pocket. If it’s not on me, I can’t relax.

love the liane, too. I think it’s great because it can be formal or super causal.

I like temple st Clair but i find her pieces are very overpriced, even moreso than vca.


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> OMG!  A Temple St. Clair lover!  Yes, her pieces are just amazing.  If I were a YG lover, I would be stalking her website every day.
> Actually, my local jeweler carries her line, and her designs are so unique and artistic and her craftsmanship is very detailed...but you already know that!






BigAkoya said:


> I love the sun and moon motifs too.  I don't think of them in the mystical sense.  Rather, I think of them as science, in the context of humanity, always gazing at and reaching for the stars in our quest for knowledge (e.g. NASA Apollo program, Elon Musk SpaceX flights).
> 
> If you love Temple St. Clair and are considering YG, I would get one of her pendants instead of Dior or VCA.  I know you already know this, but the way she does her gold is exquisite. This is also what she is recognized for.  I saw her Sundial bangle which I also love.  The goldwork is even more amazing in real life.  18K Sundial Bracelet – Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com)
> 
> I think you can find a  pendant in her collection for sure.  Since you like the celestial theme and moonstone, maybe something like this:  18K Diamond Triple Orbit Pendant – Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com)
> 
> With this talk now of Temple St. Clair, I'm thinking about Tolomeo again.   If there is one piece I really love, it is Tolomeo but I think because of the theme, it only looks good in YG. And if I were honest with myself, celestial themes only look good in YG. I mean honestly, a WG sun and moon?
> 
> I'd have to cave and get it in YG for sure.  I actually almost caved twice as I really really love Tolomeo.  Yet I am so anti-YG, I got rid of all my YG pieces except two which are sentimental gifts from hubby (large gold locket with initials engraved as a wedding gift from him, sapphire ring as a gift for our 1st anniversary).
> 
> I really like those sun and moon earrings.  I also love un-matched earrings with a theme, like sun and moon!  Elegant, yet whimsical.  If you decide to get them, you can rationalize they only look good in YG.  Plus, the theme is so inspiring!
> 
> Most jewelry is nice and blingy, and it's rare to find jewelry that touches the soul which is what Temple St. Clair does for me.



You're so disciplined about no yellow gold! It would simplify things for me if I were the same, but I love it all. I also go through stages of loving one metal more than another, so love having a variety of pieces. Maybe make an exception for the Tolomeo? Of course then you'd need a chain or cord, and some complimentary earrings... But, I do think it would look beautiful in white gold, too! They do a fair amount of high end custom pieces, so am surprised they couldn't accommodate your request. Maybe it's a no because it's become such an iconic piece in her collection? 

I feel similarly regarding her jewelry.  Her pieces are inspired by so much I love, history of ancient cultures and art, along with sylized interpretations of the natural world. I also appreciate her love of traditional craftsmanship. While still beautifully made, her pieces are not as precise as some high-end lines, but show slight signs of being handmade. To me, so in keeping with the designs themselves.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> I love that here on TPF, we are a friendly community with a common love of VCA bling.
> 
> Fall is here in the US... it's time to plan for upcoming holiday trips!  What to do with our bling when we travel?  We must not leave them behind, they will miss us.  We must bring our loved ones along!
> 
> May I enable share how my little guys travel with me?
> But of course... a Wolf travel case!
> Most travel jewelry cases have built in compartments that are sectioned off so tiny, they do not fit anything.  If you can put anything in them such as earrings, they bang around so you end up having to wrap them in Kleenex!  No!  No booger wraps for my babies!
> 
> The solution?  For me, the Wolf Maria Cube!  I like it because it's a big open square that you can use with your VCA (or Tiffany, Cartier, Mikimoto....) travel pouches.  You can also use the removable zip compartments, but I do not.  Here are some photos of how I take my little guys travelling with me...  You can see the pouch at the very bottom is the medium size VCA travel pouch.  It fits perfect. On top are the small pouches.  Black cloth is the VCA polishing cloth which I lay on top.  I just stack them on top, and since every piece is in a pouch, no banging around.  The last photo is the removable zip compartment that comes with it.   Here is the link:   Maria Zip Jewelry Cube | WOLF (wolf1834.com)
> 
> I hope this might give some of you inspiration on packing your loved ones for travel.
> 
> View attachment 5218116
> View attachment 5218117
> View attachment 5218118


This is so helpful-thank you. The cube is far more spacious than I imagined. I know you're a pearl girl . . . do you take your pearls when you travel and if so, how do you pack them? I brought pearls on a recent trip--coiled them nicely and when I took them out they had snapped. And they had just been restrung . . . Your expertise would be appreciated.


----------



## etoile de mer

Happyish said:


> Trust me, the association with Mr. T is like apples to oranges. I have lots of jewelry and I have seen lots of jewelry. High Jewelry. When my SA opened the pouch, I cried, it was that stunningly beautiful. I have never reacted to a piece of jewelry like this and I normally don't like rope necklaces. This is the exception and pictures do not capture the beauty of this piece, but that's me . . . .
> In other words, I wouldn't dismiss it based on a casual remark.



Have enjoyed reading about the Liane here, I'd love to see it in person. Sounds spectacular!


----------



## Violet Bleu

BigAkoya said:


> Hi! Here are my thoughts...
> 
> First, I would not get the HP.  You're on the fence, so you don't love it.  There is a lot of hype now around this pendant which adds to the allure of "I have to have it."  Yet even with all the hype going on now, you're still on the fence and didn't drink the Kool-Aid.  If there was no hype and the pendant was available anytime, my gut is you may not even be interested.  On the color, the pink to me, does not work with GMOP.  The HP pink is more casual fun/Barbie pink while GMOP is more softer/elegant iridescent stone.  It's like putting a white porcelain motif with WMOP; it doesn't go even though both are in the white family.  So, for me, I would pass on the HP unless you love the stone itself, but not to match your GMOP.  You also mentioned you purchased smaller pieces that you grew tired of.  I have a feeling the HP will be another one of these pieces.
> 
> Now... what to get to go with your earrings and GMOP bracelet.
> I love GMOP and agree 100% with your idea to get more GMOP pieces to match  I love sets, and one can be wearing shorts and still look chic because of nice matching sets.  To me, matching set pulls any outfit together.
> 
> Here are my thoughts on the different types of pendants and necklaces.  Necklaces and pendants are not the same, and each creates a different look and vibe.  To me, a short pendant is more demure; it's basically a charm on a chain.  Often times, short pendants disappear when seen on people in real life vs. looking at an online photo that zooms in right to the neck area, which is not real life.  I think sometimes we stare online at mod shots all day long and forget how small a pendant really is.  A necklace packs more of a punch, and since the 10 motif is on your list, I would get the 10 motif over a pendant.  A 10 motif is gorgeous and has presence; you can't miss it. To your comment on smaller pieces you grew tired of, I think you will grow tire of VA GMOP pendant and find it lacking presence (just a gut feel here).  Of course, you may love the single pendant demure look, so these are just my thoughts for you to consider.  I think the 10 motif would be gorgeous with your earrings and bracelet.  The one thing I will say about a 10 motif is it may be hard to wear.  I think the 10 motif looks best with an open neckline and against skin.  This is how you see most people model their 10 motifs in photos.  But, that rules out round/scoop necklines, t-shirts, casual athleisure wear.  Which then translates into the 10 motif looking best worn with "blouses," which means a 10 motif requires a bit dressier outfit than t-shirt/striped shirt with short/jeans.
> 
> For me, I like wearing my VCA with tshirts/striped shirts/scoop neck cashmere sweaters... very casual, all of which I think does not go well with a 10 motif as it competes with the neckline.
> 
> Which brings me to a suggestion..
> On long necklaces... since you mentioned the long magic pendant, I assume you wear long necklaces.
> May I suggest considering the 20 motif?  For me, I would get a 20 motif RG GMOP.  That would be my choice!  I think a long necklace is such a versatile piece. When worn with a tee, it brings a casual elegance to the outfit. When wore with a nice outfit, it adds glamour.  The 20 motif is fun yet it has a lot of presence.  A 20 motif in RG GMOP... wow... that would be am amazing piece, one that can be worn casual or dressy, very versatile.
> 
> One final thought is buy what you really love, even though it may mean waiting to get it.
> VCA is great in that there are so many options to mix and match.  However, the downside is that sometimes, a person may purchase a piece just to have something now vs. wait a bit to have what they truly want.  I say this because you mentioned you purchased smaller pieces that you tire of quickly.  I sense you need pieces with more presence and make a statement.
> For me, if I can't have it all (which I can't  ), I would rather have only one gorgeous piece of bling that I love and wear everyday as my signature look vs. many smaller pieces of bling that yes, I can rotate wearing, but none really pack a punch or make a statement.  Just a thought.
> 
> Jewelry styles are all preference of course which is why Alhambra comes in so many options.
> I wanted to share my two cents so you have other perspectives.  All VCA is gorgeous.  I hope this was helpful.


Wow! Thank you for this insightful comment! You are 100% right that I’ve come to realize that I need bigger statement pieces for my jewelry and have quickly outgrown dainty and smaller pieces. I think part of the problem is that I’m impatient and often purchase impulsively. I’m going to take my time on this purchase and really think about which piece to add next. I did visit a boutique and am now confused more than ever lol. I tried on the Magic GMOP, and it was beautiful. But I really fell in love with the 10 motif blue agate and 6 motif with chalcedony and MOP. The pavé Frivole earrings also caught my eye! VCA is such a dangerous and slipper slope!



DS2006 said:


> Of those options, I'd buy the long Magic GMOP pendant. It matches your bracelet and will be beautiful with the VA rg/pave earrings! I love that it can be worn long or short and has much more impact than a vintage size pendant.


This is a great option, and I had the chance to try it in person recently. It is beautiful, and I love it worn doubled.



sammix3 said:


> I know how you feel since I’ve bought some smaller pieces that I now wish I waited to get the pave version.  I think these are all lovely choices but it also depends what your style is like.  I personally find the vintage pendants very wearable but it needs to have some oomph to it (such as having diamonds or being a HP),otherwise I prefer the magic size.  I personally have the 2015 and 2021 HP, and the WG magic mop pendant, which I love and wear.  I would choose the magic pendant or the HP, but you mentioned you’re on the fence about the HP, can you please share why?  Im personally not a fan of the 10 motif and would suggest the 20 motif as well like bigakoya did.


I’m on the fence with the holiday pendant because I had a Vintage pendant in onyx and malachite and ended up selling them because they collected dust in my jewelry box. I’m not sure if the holiday pendant would suffer the same fate or if I would somehow love it more. It is pink which is one of my favorite colors as well as rose gold which I adore! So I’m still on the fence. I just don’t want to have any regrets.



880 said:


> ITA with @BigAkoya re mistakes and going too small and regretting your purchase  (if I have misinterpreted, @BigAkoya, of course, pls correct  Unless you are sure that you are  a pendant person, I would go with the ten motif. (though I personally agree with @BigAkoya that the 20 is a more carefree and casual look than the 10) IMO, the entire Alhambra collection is an everyday collection, esp if one does not do WG all pave. I also agree with @sammix3, that it’s sometimes better to wait and get the more expensive piece. Like @sammix3, I would prefer the magic size, but even the magic pendant looked kind of lost on my frame. For my first VCA piece, the YG six motif magic GMOP necklace,  I decided I did not want pave, bc I wasnt sure that VCA or the Alhambra line was my style, and so I didn’t want to go up in price point to pave (I’m more Verdura Belperron or Bulgari serpenti — tubogas, not viper). JMO


I did have the pleasure of trying the 6 motif recently and absolutely adored it! I do think I need to get something with more presence.



eternallove4bag said:


> I totally hear you. I fethe same about my VA pave earrings in RG too! Since I wanted different matching/coordinating options I chose the following to go with my earrings:
> 1) the matching VA pave pendant (one of my fave combos to wear with the earrings)
> 2)the GMOP magic pendant in RG (goes so well with the earrings again. I am planning to get the GMOP pave 5 motif to tie the two pieces together)
> 3)the new HP pendant (I wore this combo out with the earrings and the two coordinate so well together)
> 
> The point is you cannot go wrong with any of the options. The question you have to ask yourself is what kind of pendant are you looking for? Blingy or not, magic or vintage size,
> and what color of the stone would you wear the most, alone and combined so you get the max out of the purchase.


All three of those are options that I’ve considered, so I’m happy to hear that they match the earrings well. Do you happen to have a pic of the earrings with the pendant? I’m trying to picture them together, since  all of the holiday pendants were sold out when I recently made a visit to the boutique to try on various pieces.



marbella8 said:


> @Anabunny- I would purchase another thing not on your list over the holiday pendant- the RG-Pave pendant to match your earrings. That piece looks amazing on its own and amazing as a match.
> That or SO the 10 motif. Otherwise I don’t think the rose gold on the pendants on your list will go with the earrings much, to be honest. The grey MOP is much darker, whereas your earrings because of the pave pop. GL!


You make a good point. I was able to try on the Vintage pavé in white gold instead of rose gold. It was beautiful too even with my rose gold earrings. I’m really starting to think that I need to just put in the special order for the RG 10 motif in GMOP. I know that I want it eventually, and I feel like I’m trying to find something that is available now. But I don’t have a clear decision yet.

Thank you for everyone that chimed in! It really helps to have different perspectives!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> I do always ask if I can take photos to be respectful, especially in these days of the social media wardrobing gals.
> The one time I did not ask was when I saw the gorgeous emerald necklace that a client had commissioned.  It was an Elizabeth Taylor multi-million dollar, one of a kind piece, and I did not want to create any awkward situation.  I kind of regret it now because I am sure my SA would have said yes if I promised to not to share it with anyone (except hubby!)
> 
> I am really excited about the Hellebore ring, and I was talking to hubby last night.  He thinks maybe the client decided against the ring or is not sure, hence it has not been picked up yet.  I hope so!  If the client changes her mind, I hope VCA can resize it (or if the size difference is too great, they can put on a new shank), and then the ring can be mine!
> 
> The best lapis comes from Afghanistan, but I would think VCA has a stash of lapis and creating a new piece would not be an issue.
> 
> On your necklace, because of how you described your physique, maybe skip the long necklace look and go for a bold pendant worn short, but not too short.  For you, I am thinking, right at the flat bony part of the chest (you can feel your chest to find it), slightly lower than the hollow of your neck, but right above the part where your cleavage begins (squish your boobies to find the beginning of the cleavage crack! )  I think something bold like that would be gorgeous on you.  Not too short, not choker style for you.
> Do you like lockets?  In my YG days, I wore a big locket on a short necklace, and I loved the look. Not sure if you do, but here are some thoughts.  I like the Dragonfly locket, but I like the chain on the Tree of Life locket more.  Just some ideas:
> 18K Dragonfly Locket – Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com)
> 18K Tree of Life Locket – Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com)
> 
> Here is a photo of what I mean by the placement which I think makes such a different when wearing short necklaces.  Liz Taylor nailed it on the exact perfect placement.  It lays right at that bony part of her chest, elegant, yet teasing the eye that there are boobies below.  But not obvious "look at my boobies, my necklace is falling into my boobie crack" like Mariah Carey (see second photo).  Unless of course the "look at my boobies" is the message you want which some people like.  I personally think Mariah's necklace would have been so much more elegant if she shortened it a bit and allowed it to lay 1" higher, in that flat, bony part of her chest.  Liz Taylor could have easily dropped her necklace too, but she choose not to, and it's beautiful on her.
> 
> Anyway, this is all my two cents for some thoughts.  Everyone has their own preference for where they want short necklaces to land.  Hope this helps.
> View attachment 5219147
> 
> View attachment 5219150


You're right about the placement. However re Mariah Carey, it may have been borrowed and as a result, was not shortened for her torso, whereas Liz's was her own, and designed with her in mind specifications.


BigAkoya said:


> Hi! Here are my thoughts...
> 
> First, I would not get the HP.  You're on the fence, so you don't love it.  There is a lot of hype now around this pendant which adds to the allure of "I have to have it."  Yet even with all the hype going on now, you're still on the fence and didn't drink the Kool-Aid.  If there was no hype and the pendant was available anytime, my gut is you may not even be interested.  On the color, the pink to me, does not work with GMOP.  The HP pink is more casual fun/Barbie pink while GMOP is more softer/elegant iridescent stone.  It's like putting a white porcelain motif with WMOP; it doesn't go even though both are in the white family.  So, for me, I would pass on the HP unless you love the stone itself, but not to match your GMOP.  You also mentioned you purchased smaller pieces that you grew tired of.  I have a feeling the HP will be another one of these pieces.
> 
> Now... what to get to go with your earrings and GMOP bracelet.
> I love GMOP and agree 100% with your idea to get more GMOP pieces to match  I love sets, and one can be wearing shorts and still look chic because of nice matching sets.  To me, matching set pulls any outfit together.
> 
> Here are my thoughts on the different types of pendants and necklaces.  Necklaces and pendants are not the same, and each creates a different look and vibe.  To me, a short pendant is more demure; it's basically a charm on a chain.  Often times, short pendants disappear when seen on people in real life vs. looking at an online photo that zooms in right to the neck area, which is not real life.  I think sometimes we stare online at mod shots all day long and forget how small a pendant really is.  A necklace packs more of a punch, and since the 10 motif is on your list, I would get the 10 motif over a pendant.  A 10 motif is gorgeous and has presence; you can't miss it. To your comment on smaller pieces you grew tired of, I think you will grow tire of VA GMOP pendant and find it lacking presence (just a gut feel here).  Of course, you may love the single pendant demure look, so these are just my thoughts for you to consider.  I think the 10 motif would be gorgeous with your earrings and bracelet.  The one thing I will say about a 10 motif is it may be hard to wear.  I think the 10 motif looks best with an open neckline and against skin.  This is how you see most people model their 10 motifs in photos.  But, that rules out round/scoop necklines, t-shirts, casual athleisure wear.  Which then translates into the 10 motif looking best worn with "blouses," which means a 10 motif requires a bit dressier outfit than t-shirt/striped shirt with short/jeans.
> 
> For me, I like wearing my VCA with tshirts/striped shirts/scoop neck cashmere sweaters... very casual, all of which I think does not go well with a 10 motif as it competes with the neckline.
> 
> Which brings me to a suggestion..
> On long necklaces... since you mentioned the long magic pendant, I assume you wear long necklaces.
> May I suggest considering the 20 motif?  For me, I would get a 20 motif RG GMOP.  That would be my choice!  I think a long necklace is such a versatile piece. When worn with a tee, it brings a casual elegance to the outfit. When wore with a nice outfit, it adds glamour.  The 20 motif is fun yet it has a lot of presence.  A 20 motif in RG GMOP... wow... that would be am amazing piece, one that can be worn casual or dressy, very versatile.
> 
> One final thought is buy what you really love, even though it may mean waiting to get it.
> VCA is great in that there are so many options to mix and match.  However, the downside is that sometimes, a person may purchase a piece just to have something now vs. wait a bit to have what they truly want.  I say this because you mentioned you purchased smaller pieces that you tire of quickly.  I sense you need pieces with more presence and make a statement.
> For me, if I can't have it all (which I can't  ), I would rather have only one gorgeous piece of bling that I love and wear everyday as my signature look vs. many smaller pieces of bling that yes, I can rotate wearing, but none really pack a punch or make a statement.  Just a thought.
> 
> Jewelry styles are all preference of course which is why Alhambra comes in so many options.
> I wanted to share my two cents so you have other perspectives.  All VCA is gorgeous.  I hope this was helpful.


Great advice!


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> I do always ask if I can take photos to be respectful, especially in these days of the social media wardrobing gals.
> The one time I did not ask was when I saw the gorgeous emerald necklace that a client had commissioned.  It was an Elizabeth Taylor multi-million dollar, one of a kind piece, and I did not want to create any awkward situation.  I kind of regret it now because I am sure my SA would have said yes if I promised to not to share it with anyone (except hubby!)
> 
> I am really excited about the Hellebore ring, and I was talking to hubby last night.  He thinks maybe the client decided against the ring or is not sure, hence it has not been picked up yet.  I hope so!  If the client changes her mind, I hope VCA can resize it (or if the size difference is too great, they can put on a new shank), and then the ring can be mine!
> 
> The best lapis comes from Afghanistan, but I would think VCA has a stash of lapis and creating a new piece would not be an issue.
> 
> On your necklace, because of how you described your physique, maybe skip the long necklace look and go for a bold pendant worn short, but not too short.  For you, I am thinking, right at the flat bony part of the chest (you can feel your chest to find it), slightly lower than the hollow of your neck, but right above the part where your cleavage begins (squish your boobies to find the beginning of the cleavage crack! )  I think something bold like that would be gorgeous on you.  Not too short, not choker style for you.
> Do you like lockets?  In my YG days, I wore a big locket on a short necklace, and I loved the look. Not sure if you do, but here are some thoughts.  I like the Dragonfly locket, but I like the chain on the Tree of Life locket more.  Just some ideas:
> 18K Dragonfly Locket – Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com)
> 18K Tree of Life Locket – Temple St. Clair (templestclair.com)
> 
> Here is a photo of what I mean by the placement which I think makes such a different when wearing short necklaces.  Liz Taylor nailed it on the exact perfect placement.  It lays right at that bony part of her chest, elegant, yet teasing the eye that there are boobies below.  But not obvious "look at my boobies, my necklace is falling into my boobie crack" like Mariah Carey (see second photo).  Unless of course the "look at my boobies" is the message you want which some people like.  I personally think Mariah's necklace would have been so much more elegant if she shortened it a bit and allowed it to lay 1" higher, in that flat, bony part of her chest.  Liz Taylor could have easily dropped her necklace too, but she choose not to, and it's beautiful on her.
> 
> Anyway, this is all my two cents for some thoughts.  Everyone has their own preference for where they want short necklaces to land.  Hope this helps.
> View attachment 5219147
> 
> View attachment 5219150


Thank you! I love your post and your advice! hugs


----------



## Happyish

couturequeen said:


> At what price point would you pay for an older piece to be authenticated? I have a pair of earrings and contemplating whether it makes sense since I want to add posts. Do they provide you with a replacement certificate or just peace of mind and recognition in their system?


You get a printed Letter of Authenticity and the piece is registered to you in VCA's system. This means that the serial number will be associated with you and that the item can be repaired by VCA. I have done this on high value items, particularly ones that are heavily counterfeited. I want the peace of mind and to be able to provide proof of authenticity should I wish to sell the item, or alternatively, to have the documentation in the event the item has come back as counterfeit and I need to dispute the transaction.


----------



## Happyish

jenaywins said:


> eCPW (effective cost per wear) is my JAM! This is how I justify basically everything.. and also why I wear the h*ll out of all of my jewelry and bags. When I was growing up, my dad collected cars, but he drove every one of them - no garage queens.  So now as an adult, I have no.... closet queens, I suppose? I figure everything is meant to be worn, loved, and enjoyed - and the cost per wear really does make me feel good about dropping insane sums of $$ on these things we love so much.


My mantra: if I can't wear it out of the store, I shouldn't be buying it. I have a very casual lifestyle and only occasionally dress-up. If I can't wear the bling everyday, what's the point?


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> This is so helpful-thank you. The cube is far more spacious than I imagined. I know you're a pearl girl . . . do you take your pearls when you travel and if so, how do you pack them? I brought pearls on a recent trip--coiled them nicely and when I took them out they had snapped. And they had just been restrung . . . Your expertise would be appreciated.


Yes, I travel with my pearls if I am not wearing them. As you can guess, pearls are bulky, and actually, the reason why I purchased this cube was for bulky pieces like pearls and bangles.  VCA is actually not bulky at all.

For travel, I take my pearl strands and and drop them into the pouch.  Basically, I open up the pouch and let them drop wherever they want to. I do not coil them up or anything, I just let them naturally land.  Then I pull the string tight and just put then in the cube.

On your pearls, I'm surprised they snapped.  Wow, I'm sorry to hear that.  I've never had a strand snap, and I am tough with my pearls.  I've had them caught in places or pulled at them, and the silk thread stretched.  However, the silk thread has never snapped. Maybe let your person know who restrung them and check to see if they used silk?  Strange.

Here is a photo of how an example of how I would pack if I were say, bringing my VCA and pearls.
The medium VCA pouches always goes first, at the bottom as the base.  Then you see three little VCA pouches or however many pieces I want to take.  Next would be my pearls and I just pile them in to fill the gaps.  Finally, on top is always a cleaning cloth, and in this photo, you see it's the white Mikimoto cleaning cloth.

A comment on cleaning cloths for what it's worth...
I do not rotate my cleaning cloths and use only the brand's cloth with the brand.
A cloth is a cloth, so I prefer to use one for a while, then when it starts to look dingy, I will toss it, and use another cloth.  Currently, the travel cloth in my Cube is my Mikimoto cloth, and it will stay in my cube for travel, regardless of if I am packing my pearls or not.  If you zoom in, you can see that cloth is a getting a bit dingy.  Next time I travel, I'll probably toss it and open up the next cloth, probably a VCA just to rotate them.  You get so many of these cloths and pouches, and I like to use fresh ones.  Otherwise, you're just wiping dirt back on to the piece.  And no, I don't wash my cloths.  I think I read somewhere you can wash them gently and let them air dry, but I would rather have a fresh one. That's just me.

Oh, I also posted a photo of the pearl pouches out of the Cube.  You can see how plump the pouches are with my pearls inside because pearls are very bulky.  The two big pearl pouches are long strands (34" and 38").  The two smaller pearl pouches are bracelets, one in each pouch.  I just did that as an example, but you can stuff it with a lot.  Even so, look at the first photo, and you can see there is still space to put more items... I would normally add a few more items and you can see there is tons of space.

Finally, I don't use any of those earring holder holes or ring band at the top of the Cube.  I am sure people do, and it is meant for that.  If you also use them, that's even more space.  The Cube is very spacious.
For me, I prefer to have each piece in its own pouch.  I know pouches take up space, but that's just my preference.

Hope this helps, and I hope you can get your pearls restrung fast.


----------



## DS2006

@BigAkoya Your attachments in the last post are not working. I was also interested in seeing how you packed your cube!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> @BigAkoya Your attachments in the last post are not working. I was also interested in seeing how you packed your cube!


Fixed it!  Do you see it now?


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> Fixed it!  Do you see it now?



Yes! Two photos are showing now! I am going to order a cube. The color decision is just a little hard! Why on earth don't they just have a default black leather in everything?! I'd also buy pink or a taupe!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Yes! Two photos are showing now! I am going to order a cube. The color decision is just a little hard! Why on earth don't they just have a default black leather in everything?! I'd also buy pink or a taupe!


I know!  The colors are awful!  And yes, what happened to everything comes in black?!

Here's a thought to help you decide...
I was so undecided, I told my husband he can choose, I didn't care what color as I didn't like any; I just love the style.
My husband, without hesitation, said yellow!
I said "Yellow?  That was my last choice."  He said "oh no dear, if I were travelling with a little bling box, I would want a bright color so I could see it and not forget it or lose it, especially when travelling. Yellow for sure, no doubt in my mind."

He did have a point; hence I ended up with yellow.    
I really like it now, it's so bright and happy!


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, I travel with my pearls if I am not wearing them. As you can guess, pearls are bulky, and actually, the reason why I purchased this cube was for bulky pieces like pearls and bangles.  VCA is actually not bulky at all.
> 
> For travel, I take my pearl strands and and drop them into the pouch.  Basically, I open up the pouch and let them drop wherever they want to. I do not coil them up or anything, I just let them naturally land.  Then I pull the string tight and just put then in the cube.
> 
> On your pearls, I'm surprised they snapped.  Wow, I'm sorry to hear that.  I've never had a strand snap, and I am tough with my pearls.  I've had them caught in places or pulled at them, and the silk thread stretched.  However, the silk thread has never snapped. Maybe let your person know who restrung them and check to see if they used silk?  Strange.
> 
> Here is a photo of how an example of how I would pack if I were say, bringing my VCA and pearls.
> The medium VCA pouches always goes first, at the bottom as the base.  Then you see three little VCA pouches or however many pieces I want to take.  Next would be my pearls and I just pile them in to fill the gaps.  Finally, on top is always a cleaning cloth, and in this photo, you see it's the white Mikimoto cleaning cloth.
> 
> A comment on cleaning cloths for what it's worth...
> I do not rotate my cleaning cloths and use only the brand's cloth with the brand.
> A cloth is a cloth, so I prefer to use one for a while, then when it starts to look dingy, I will toss it, and use another cloth.  Currently, the travel cloth in my Cube is my Mikimoto cloth, and it will stay in my cube for travel, regardless of if I am packing my pearls or not.  If you zoom in, you can see that cloth is a getting a bit dingy.  Next time I travel, I'll probably toss it and open up the next cloth, probably a VCA just to rotate them.  You get so many of these cloths and pouches, and I like to use fresh ones.  Otherwise, you're just wiping dirt back on to the piece.  And no, I don't wash my cloths.  I think I read somewhere you can wash them gently and let them air dry, but I would rather have a fresh one. That's just me.
> 
> Oh, I also posted a photo of the pearl pouches out of the Cube.  You can see how plump the pouches are with my pearls inside because pearls are very bulky.  The two big pearl pouches are long strands (34" and 38").  The two smaller pearl pouches are bracelets, one in each pouch.  I just did that as an example, but you can stuff it with a lot.  Even so, look at the first photo, and you can see there is still space to put more items... I would normally add a few more items and you can see there is tons of space.
> 
> Finally, I don't use any of those earring holder holes or ring band at the top of the Cube.  I am sure people do, and it is meant for that.  If you also use them, that's even more space.  The Cube is very spacious.
> For me, I prefer to have each piece in its own pouch.  I know pouches take up space, but that's just my preference.
> 
> Hope this helps, and I hope you can get your pearls restrung fast.
> 
> View attachment 5220391
> View attachment 5220392


Okay, I’m buying a cube (and one for my mom) 
thank you!


----------



## BigAkoya

Since we're talking travel... I would like to share one more item if I may, and then I'll zip as I know this is a bit off topic.  

I go nuts for travel accessories...  Travelling with our bling... here's another item I like... a valet tray!
VCA does not make leather valet trays which bums me out, but many luxury brands do.  
I love valet trays and use one in my hotel room and put it on the desk.  They are also known as coin trays, catch-all trays, trinket trays, etc.  At night when I take off my jewelry and watch, I put those items in my valet tray.   

Here are some examples for inspiration. If you decide to purchase one, be sure to pay attention to size as some trays can be very large.  You can un-snap them so they lay flat and toss them in your luggage.  Hope some of you might find this helpful too.  

I love this one, so happy:   Catchall tray in Tiffany Blue® leather. | Tiffany & Co.

Hermes mini version:  Mises et Relances Desk mini change tray | Hermès USA (hermes.com) 
The larger version (too big in my opinion):   Mises et Relances change tray | Hermès USA (hermes.com) 

Mikimoto Suede Jewelry Tray (mikimotoamerica.com) 

Cartier CROG000519 - Must de Cartier MM trinket tray - burgundy calfskin, golden finish - Cartier


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> I know!  The colors are awful!  And yes, what happened to everything comes in black?!
> 
> Here's a thought to help you decide...
> I was so undecided, I told my husband he can choose, I didn't care what color as I didn't like any; I just love the style.
> My husband, without hesitation, said yellow!
> I said "Yellow?  That was my last choice."  He said "oh no dear, if I were travelling with a little bling box, I would want a bright color so I could see it and not forget it or lose it, especially when travelling. Yellow for sure, no doubt in my mind."
> 
> He did have a point; hence I ended up with yellow.
> I really like it now, it's so bright and happy!


Hahaha this is hilarious. Love his rational.


----------



## DS2006

@BigAkoya  Your DH does have a good point about color, and your idea of the leather jewelry tray is great, also! Once when we were already driving home from the beach, I realized my rings were not on my hand!!!  I knew they must be on the granite bathroom countertop where they were hard for me to see as I scanned the rooms for anything we might have left!!  In a near panic I called the maid, and she found them and put them in a safe place where a friend who would be going down there could send them to me! So I learned a HUGE lesson to never, ever leave a jewelry item out on any surface when travelling!!! They are either put back into the jewelry case or in a small bowl or whatever I have designated as the jewelry container!


----------



## A bottle of Red

DS2006 said:


> @BigAkoya  Your DH does have a good point about color, and your idea of the leather jewelry tray is great, also! Once when we were already driving home from the beach, I realized my rings were not on my hand!!!  I knew they must be on the granite bathroom countertop where they were hard for me to see as I scanned the rooms for anything we might have left!!  In a near panic I called the maid, and she found them and put them in a safe place where a friend who would be going down there could send them to me! So I learned a HUGE lesson to never, ever leave a jewelry item out on any surface when travelling!!! They are either put back into the jewelry case or in a small bowl or whatever I have designated as the jewelry container!


Omg that is terrifying,  i am so glad the maid kept it safe for you!
When i was newly married i nearly forgot my rings in a hotel. So scary


----------



## DS2006

Here's another cube jewelry case by Leatherology very similar to Wolf. It comes with 2 suede pouches instead of the insert with zipper sections that the Wolf one has.  They happen to have a black with nickel (silver) hardware (a taupe/ginger and rose with nickel) and several other colors in anyone wants to compare the options.

The medium Leatherology case is   5" W x 5.2" D x 2.6" H       Wolf:  4.5" L X 4.5" W X 3.75" H

So the Wolf has a greater height, so you'd have to determine which would hold the amount of jewelry you usually take when you travel. I don't think the Leatherology would work if someone wanted to take strands of pearls in addition to some pendants, bracelets, and rings.  I tend to not take a lot of jewelry with me, so I could probably use either one. My main jewelry box is by Wolf, though.



			https://www.leatherology.com/jewelry-organizer?color=black-onyx&style=471
		


Just saw they have the leather valet trays if one doesn't care about branding for a travel piece.





__





						Leather Jewelry Cases & Rolls for Her | Leatherology
					

Keep your jewelry tangle-free when you travel with a personalized leather jewelry case. Choose from a variety of styles and make it your own with a monogram.




					www.leatherology.com


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, I travel with my pearls if I am not wearing them. As you can guess, pearls are bulky, and actually, the reason why I purchased this cube was for bulky pieces like pearls and bangles.  VCA is actually not bulky at all.
> 
> For travel, I take my pearl strands and and drop them into the pouch.  Basically, I open up the pouch and let them drop wherever they want to. I do not coil them up or anything, I just let them naturally land.  Then I pull the string tight and just put then in the cube.
> 
> On your pearls, I'm surprised they snapped.  Wow, I'm sorry to hear that.  I've never had a strand snap, and I am tough with my pearls.  I've had them caught in places or pulled at them, and the silk thread stretched.  However, the silk thread has never snapped. Maybe let your person know who restrung them and check to see if they used silk?  Strange.
> 
> Here is a photo of how an example of how I would pack if I were say, bringing my VCA and pearls.
> The medium VCA pouches always goes first, at the bottom as the base.  Then you see three little VCA pouches or however many pieces I want to take.  Next would be my pearls and I just pile them in to fill the gaps.  Finally, on top is always a cleaning cloth, and in this photo, you see it's the white Mikimoto cleaning cloth.
> 
> A comment on cleaning cloths for what it's worth...
> I do not rotate my cleaning cloths and use only the brand's cloth with the brand.
> A cloth is a cloth, so I prefer to use one for a while, then when it starts to look dingy, I will toss it, and use another cloth.  Currently, the travel cloth in my Cube is my Mikimoto cloth, and it will stay in my cube for travel, regardless of if I am packing my pearls or not.  If you zoom in, you can see that cloth is a getting a bit dingy.  Next time I travel, I'll probably toss it and open up the next cloth, probably a VCA just to rotate them.  You get so many of these cloths and pouches, and I like to use fresh ones.  Otherwise, you're just wiping dirt back on to the piece.  And no, I don't wash my cloths.  I think I read somewhere you can wash them gently and let them air dry, but I would rather have a fresh one. That's just me.
> 
> Oh, I also posted a photo of the pearl pouches out of the Cube.  You can see how plump the pouches are with my pearls inside because pearls are very bulky.  The two big pearl pouches are long strands (34" and 38").  The two smaller pearl pouches are bracelets, one in each pouch.  I just did that as an example, but you can stuff it with a lot.  Even so, look at the first photo, and you can see there is still space to put more items... I would normally add a few more items and you can see there is tons of space.
> 
> Finally, I don't use any of those earring holder holes or ring band at the top of the Cube.  I am sure people do, and it is meant for that.  If you also use them, that's even more space.  The Cube is very spacious.
> For me, I prefer to have each piece in its own pouch.  I know pouches take up space, but that's just my preference.
> 
> Hope this helps, and I hope you can get your pearls restrung fast.
> 
> View attachment 5220391
> View attachment 5220392


This is amazing! Thank you--it's a big help. I've tried so many bags and pouches . . . when traveling I usually dress up more and want the jewelry with me, but packing it's always an issue. You've converted me! I'm trotting off to the website to order.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> This is amazing! Thank you--it's a big help. I've tried so many bags and pouches . . . when traveling I usually dress up more and want the jewelry with me, but packing it's always an issue. You've converted me! I'm trotting off to the website to order.


For you, with all your bling... I think you need two cubes!  A VCA cube, and a pearl cube!    
It fits a lot, not to mention it's so adorable with the little handle.


----------



## couturequeen

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, I travel with my pearls if I am not wearing them. As you can guess, pearls are bulky, and actually, the reason why I purchased this cube was for bulky pieces like pearls and bangles.  VCA is actually not bulky at all.
> 
> For travel, I take my pearl strands and and drop them into the pouch.  Basically, I open up the pouch and let them drop wherever they want to. I do not coil them up or anything, I just let them naturally land.  Then I pull the string tight and just put then in the cube.
> 
> On your pearls, I'm surprised they snapped.  Wow, I'm sorry to hear that.  I've never had a strand snap, and I am tough with my pearls.  I've had them caught in places or pulled at them, and the silk thread stretched.  However, the silk thread has never snapped. Maybe let your person know who restrung them and check to see if they used silk?  Strange.
> 
> Here is a photo of how an example of how I would pack if I were say, bringing my VCA and pearls.
> The medium VCA pouches always goes first, at the bottom as the base.  Then you see three little VCA pouches or however many pieces I want to take.  Next would be my pearls and I just pile them in to fill the gaps.  Finally, on top is always a cleaning cloth, and in this photo, you see it's the white Mikimoto cleaning cloth.
> 
> A comment on cleaning cloths for what it's worth...
> I do not rotate my cleaning cloths and use only the brand's cloth with the brand.
> A cloth is a cloth, so I prefer to use one for a while, then when it starts to look dingy, I will toss it, and use another cloth.  Currently, the travel cloth in my Cube is my Mikimoto cloth, and it will stay in my cube for travel, regardless of if I am packing my pearls or not.  If you zoom in, you can see that cloth is a getting a bit dingy.  Next time I travel, I'll probably toss it and open up the next cloth, probably a VCA just to rotate them.  You get so many of these cloths and pouches, and I like to use fresh ones.  Otherwise, you're just wiping dirt back on to the piece.  And no, I don't wash my cloths.  I think I read somewhere you can wash them gently and let them air dry, but I would rather have a fresh one. That's just me.
> 
> Oh, I also posted a photo of the pearl pouches out of the Cube.  You can see how plump the pouches are with my pearls inside because pearls are very bulky.  The two big pearl pouches are long strands (34" and 38").  The two smaller pearl pouches are bracelets, one in each pouch.  I just did that as an example, but you can stuff it with a lot.  Even so, look at the first photo, and you can see there is still space to put more items... I would normally add a few more items and you can see there is tons of space.
> 
> Finally, I don't use any of those earring holder holes or ring band at the top of the Cube.  I am sure people do, and it is meant for that.  If you also use them, that's even more space.  The Cube is very spacious.
> For me, I prefer to have each piece in its own pouch.  I know pouches take up space, but that's just my preference.
> 
> Hope this helps, and I hope you can get your pearls restrung fast.
> 
> View attachment 5220391
> View attachment 5220392


I’m so enabled by your travel posts. Time for an upgrade to my case!


----------



## cali_to_ny

BigAkoya said:


> Since we're talking travel... I would like to share one more item if I may, and then I'll zip as I know this is a bit off topic.
> 
> I go nuts for travel accessories...  Travelling with our bling... here's another item I like... a valet tray!
> VCA does not make leather valet trays which bums me out, but many luxury brands do.
> I love valet trays and use one in my hotel room and put it on the desk.  They are also known as coin trays, catch-all trays, trinket trays, etc.  At night when I take off my jewelry and watch, I put those items in my valet tray.
> 
> Here are some examples for inspiration. If you decide to purchase one, be sure to pay attention to size as some trays can be very large.  You can un-snap them so they lay flat and toss them in your luggage.  Hope some of you might find this helpful too.
> 
> I love this one, so happy:   Catchall tray in Tiffany Blue® leather. | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> Hermes mini version:  Mises et Relances Desk mini change tray | Hermès USA (hermes.com)
> The larger version (too big in my opinion):   Mises et Relances change tray | Hermès USA (hermes.com)
> 
> Mikimoto Suede Jewelry Tray (mikimotoamerica.com)
> 
> Cartier CROG000519 - Must de Cartier MM trinket tray - burgundy calfskin, golden finish - Cartier


Thanks for this suggestion - I'm always trying to corral my jewelry/watch/airpods/valet card in hotel rooms. Makes so much sense to bring a valet tray (and who doesn't love Tiffany blue! ).


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Since we're talking travel... I would like to share one more item if I may, and then I'll zip as I know this is a bit off topic.
> 
> I go nuts for travel accessories...  Travelling with our bling... here's another item I like... a valet tray!
> VCA does not make leather valet trays which bums me out, but many luxury brands do.
> I love valet trays and use one in my hotel room and put it on the desk.  They are also known as coin trays, catch-all trays, trinket trays, etc.  At night when I take off my jewelry and watch, I put those items in my valet tray.
> 
> Here are some examples for inspiration. If you decide to purchase one, be sure to pay attention to size as some trays can be very large.  You can un-snap them so they lay flat and toss them in your luggage.  Hope some of you might find this helpful too.
> 
> I love this one, so happy:   Catchall tray in Tiffany Blue® leather. | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> Hermes mini version:  Mises et Relances Desk mini change tray | Hermès USA (hermes.com)
> The larger version (too big in my opinion):   Mises et Relances change tray | Hermès USA (hermes.com)
> 
> Mikimoto Suede Jewelry Tray (mikimotoamerica.com)
> 
> Cartier CROG000519 - Must de Cartier MM trinket tray - burgundy calfskin, golden finish - Cartier


I have an inexpensive valet tray made of fabric (bought it at my needlepoint store) which can be unsnapped to lie flat and remains in my luggage. It's practically the first thing I unpack. Unless it's in the safe, my jewelry goes there. Period. 

Bling, no matter how big, is too easy to misplace and this insures it has a dedicated spot. Whether it's fabric, Tiffany or Cartier, I agree with @BigAkoya, this is an essential (in my book, crucial) travel accessory.


----------



## BigAkoya

cali_to_ny said:


> Thanks for this suggestion - I'm always trying to corral my jewelry/watch/airpods/valet card in hotel rooms. Makes so much sense to bring a valet tray (and who doesn't love Tiffany blue! ).


If you decide on the Tiffany valet tray, it comes in it's own turquoise blue dust bag for travel!


----------



## cali_to_ny

BigAkoya said:


> If you decide on the Tiffany valet tray, it comes in it's own turquoise blue dust bag for travel!


ok that's it - I'm IN! Can't wait to receive it! THANKS!


----------



## nightbefore

double post


----------



## ThisVNchick

BigAkoya said:


> This collection is very limited in production and is typically by order.
> My SA contacted Europe to inquire on a ring for me as there are none in NA.  He was told there is only one Hellebore Lapis ring in all of VCA, and they just finished making it for a client.  The good news is my SA got agreement they would mail the ring to my SA and allow me to see and try it on.  This is the ring.  The photo is not mine, I found it on social media. As I recall, the person posted it was in Japan, and it was the launched last year in Nov 2020.  It was launched with limited pieces in Japan and NA.  That’s all I know about this new collection.
> View attachment 5218896


Have you put in an order for this ring yet? Within the last few months, I have started to seriously consider this ring! I know I am adding the lapis RDN mini earrings and need something to match. The RDN necklace did nothing for me and my SA suggested this ring.  I’m usually not a WG lover but given the small amount of YG on the RDN earrings, she said it should be a fine match and I cannot agree more! 2022 needs to come sooner so I can reset my jewelry budget with DH LOL!


----------



## BigAkoya

ThisVNchick said:


> Have you put in an order for this ring yet? Within the last few months, I have started to seriously consider this ring! I know I am adding the lapis RDN mini earrings and need something to match. The RDN necklace did nothing for me and my SA suggested this ring.  I’m usually not a WG lover but given the small amount of YG on the RDN earrings, she said it should be a fine match and I cannot agree more! 2022 needs to come sooner so I can reset my jewelry budget with DH LOL!


Yes and no.  I told my SA I want to order one.  My SA is bringing in the one ring available for me to see in real life and try on.  If I like it, which I am 99% sure I will love it, I will order (e.g. pay) for one to be made.  He is bringing in other pieces for me to try on.  I need to fly to see him, so we time our visits when he can get the goodies in.  I will fly there in 1.5 weeks.      

I will try and take photos of the ring if he allows it.  Technically, that ring they are sending over is sold and not mine, so I do want to be respectful of that if no modshots are allowed of that particular piece.

Did you already get the RDN lapis earrings?  I was planning on wearing the Hellebore with my Lotus earrings as that is what they show online.  However, I am now thinking of lapis earrings and will ask if they will make a small version of Hellebore.  If no, RDN lapis in WG would be my next choice.  Did you ask if they could order one in WG?  If they will not, then for me, I will skip RDN.  I'm a purist and can't mix metals, not even a tiny drop.    

So... ask me in 1.5 weeks if I put in my order!  I hope to say yes yes yes!


----------



## Changeitup

There is a lot of excellent advice on this thread. I note that there are a number of concerns from folks about wear and tear, how to wear certain pieces and with what other jewelry to avoid scratches etc. In my view, life is short so wear what you like, when you like. There are few hard and fast rules these days so You do You. Take care of your jewelry but do enjoy it regularly. We all love to admire it on you and thats why everyone asks for mod shots! I find my jewelry becomes almost part of me and I like it that way.

 A shout out to Big Akoya when she talks about a travel tray (catchall, valet tray) because we all want to take good care of our VCA and other fine jewelry. There are many places to get cute catchalls including Etsy. Never leave your ring, bangle, whatever on the sink ledge! The safest pace is on your person (insert advice from Notorious Pink here where she keeps her jewels with her when she travels - I do the same). So many friends have lost many carats (not carrots) down the garbage disposal, left them behind in the hotel room, in a the public restroom, etc. When we travel, we are not in familiar surroundings and not in our usual routines so loss is even more of an issue. I do use a catchall (I have two different sizes and take whichever one I need depending on the jewelry I plan to wear) and put my jewelry in the exact same place every night of my away stay. Your family jeweler or Cartier, VCA, whatever can polish regularly worn items or clean them if they get dirty, scratched, or dingy, and white gold can be re-rhodiumed, etc. but for me, losing jewelry because I absentmindedly left it someplace is a NO. Fine jewelry is to be enjoyed and worn and glows with wear. Jewelry houses like VCA, Cartier, Bulgari, Tiffany (insert your favorite jewelry here) etc and a good jeweler in general can keep all our gold, diamonds, gemstones, etc looking great. Wear your bling in good health. From what I see on TPF, you all look marvelous.


----------



## ThisVNchick

BigAkoya said:


> Yes and no.  I told my SA I want to order one.  My SA is bringing in the one ring available for me to see in real life and try on.  If I like it, which I am 99% sure I will love it, I will order (e.g. pay) for one to be made.  He is bringing in other pieces for me to try on.  I need to fly to see him, so we time our visits when he can get the goodies in.  I will fly there in 1.5 weeks.
> 
> I will try and take photos of the ring if he allows it.  Technically, that ring they are sending over is sold and not mine, so I do want to be respectful of that if no modshots are allowed of that particular piece.
> 
> Did you already get the RDN lapis earrings?  I was planning on wearing the Hellebore with my Lotus earrings as that is what they show online.  However, I am now thinking of lapis earrings and will ask if they will make a small version of Hellebore.  If no, RDN lapis in WG would be my next choice.  Did you ask if they could order one in WG?  If they will not, then for me, I will skip RDN.  I'm a purist and can't mix metals, not even a tiny drop.
> 
> So... ask me in 1.5 weeks if I put in my order!  I hope to say yes yes yes!


I have not purchased the earrings. Throughout the year, I was offered two different pairs, but I felt they were too plain (just blue), not enough of the gold inclusions. I think that's what I love about lapis, the light catching the gold flecks and having that sparkle effect on the blue stone. With VCA, I try to be picky with my purchases, as the stones used are not really not expensive/valuable stones, so I try to get exactly what I want, regardless of what how low the inventory is. If it takes time to source the right color/inclusions, I will wait. My SA says towards the end of the year, they tend to have more RDN to choose from because that's what's marketed during that time. So we'll see what happens. 

In terms of the gold, I am just getting it in YG. I see no need to change it to WG gold. The only gold color showing is the prongs/sticks holding the center diamonds. The backings are covered by the petals and that's where most of the gold weight is. Plus, I've reasoned that since the earrings and the ring will be so far away from each other that having that sliver of YG/WG difference shouldn't really be a deal breaker. 

With VCA, we'll never know what's going to be released. The Hellebore collection is so new, I wouldn't be surprised to see them add earrings to the collection down the road. That said, I think what many people did not like about the collection were the sharp lines/edges. I love how bold and beautiful the lines make the ring, but I don't know if I would like such sharp edges around my face. But then again, I'll never know until I see them and try them on! 

I hope you like the ring that's being flown in for you to see. I am excited to see someone on the forum considering it. Hopefully the ordering process won't take too long (and hopefully we're able to request certain characteristics for the lapis stone)!! It's always nice to have someone go through it first so you can pick their brain later down the road. Ideally, I would want to have the ring sometime next year, but I don't know if that will be feasible. I am currently 26 weeks pregnant, due date late Jan 2022. I would love to make the trip to NYC and place an order then cross my fingers that the piece will be delivered within 6 months, but the idea of making a trip up to NYC with a newborn is almost impossible for me to envision at the moment. By the time she is "old" enough for me to leave her alone with the grandparents, I feel like it will push the production and delivery of the piece into 2023


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Yes and no.  I told my SA I want to order one.  My SA is bringing in the one ring available for me to see in real life and try on.  If I like it, which I am 99% sure I will love it, I will order (e.g. pay) for one to be made.  He is bringing in other pieces for me to try on.  I need to fly to see him, so we time our visits when he can get the goodies in.  I will fly there in 1.5 weeks.
> 
> I will try and take photos of the ring if he allows it.  Technically, that ring they are sending over is sold and not mine, so I do want to be respectful of that if no modshots are allowed of that particular piece.
> 
> Did you already get the RDN lapis earrings?  I was planning on wearing the Hellebore with my Lotus earrings as that is what they show online.  However, I am now thinking of lapis earrings and will ask if they will make a small version of Hellebore.  If no, RDN lapis in WG would be my next choice.  Did you ask if they could order one in WG?  If they will not, then for me, I will skip RDN.  I'm a purist and can't mix metals, not even a tiny drop.
> 
> So... ask me in 1.5 weeks if I put in my order!  I hope to say yes yes yes!


For what it is worth, I much prefer the lotus earnings to the RDN and think the lotus are a better match to the ring. Since earning are secondary to you I would focus on a big necklace piece instead. Like the lotus pendant.


----------



## DS2006

lynne_ross said:


> For what it is worth, I much prefer the lotus earnings to the RDN and think the lotus are a better match to the ring. Since earning are secondary to you I would focus on a big necklace piece instead. Like the lotus pendant.



Agree on the Lotus earrings being better with the Hellebore ring. I think lapis RdN earrings would be too much. Lotus are complimentary while letting the ring be the star.


----------



## BigAkoya

ThisVNchick said:


> I have not purchased the earrings. Throughout the year, I was offered two different pairs, but I felt they were too plain (just blue), not enough of the gold inclusions. I think that's what I love about lapis, the light catching the gold flecks and having that sparkle effect on the blue stone. With VCA, I try to be picky with my purchases, as the stones used are not really not expensive/valuable stones, so I try to get exactly what I want, regardless of what how low the inventory is. If it takes time to source the right color/inclusions, I will wait. My SA says towards the end of the year, they tend to have more RDN to choose from because that's what's marketed during that time. So we'll see what happens.
> 
> In terms of the gold, I am just getting it in YG. I see no need to change it to WG gold. The only gold color showing is the prongs/sticks holding the center diamonds. The backings are covered by the petals and that's where most of the gold weight is. Plus, I've reasoned that since the earrings and the ring will be so far away from each other that having that sliver of YG/WG difference shouldn't really be a deal breaker.
> 
> With VCA, we'll never know what's going to be released. The Hellebore collection is so new, I wouldn't be surprised to see them add earrings to the collection down the road. That said, I think what many people did not like about the collection were the sharp lines/edges. I love how bold and beautiful the lines make the ring, but I don't know if I would like such sharp edges around my face. But then again, I'll never know until I see them and try them on!
> 
> I hope you like the ring that's being flown in for you to see. I am excited to see someone on the forum considering it. Hopefully the ordering process won't take too long (and hopefully we're able to request certain characteristics for the lapis stone)!! It's always nice to have someone go through it first so you can pick their brain later down the road. Ideally, I would want to have the ring sometime next year, but I don't know if that will be feasible. I am currently 26 weeks pregnant, due date late Jan 2022. I would love to make the trip to NYC and place an order then cross my fingers that the piece will be delivered within 6 months, but the idea of making a trip up to NYC with a newborn is almost impossible for me to envision at the moment. By the time she is "old" enough for me to leave her alone with the grandparents, I feel like it will push the production and delivery of the piece into 2023


Since you are a regular client, and especially since you are pregnant or will soon have a newborn, I am sure your SA can send you a Hellebore ring to try on for size to see if you like it for you to mail back to them.  I have done that, and they just charge your first, send you the piece, and credit you once you send them back the piece.  Once you see if you like the ring, you can order your size. 

On lapis... it's interesting you like the gold specks of pyrite.  Technically, the best lapis is from Afghanistan, and it is a pure blue with little to no pyrite. It's all preference of course as some people like you prefer the gold specks.   I would think the RDN lapis earrings your SA sent you being so pure blue were the best; your SA was looking out for you... good SA!  That is what I want my ring to be, a pure blue, no pyrite (gold specks) or calcite (white).  I want my ring to be exactly like the photo I posted above, a pure ultramarine blue.  I saved the photo to show my SA and will ask him to send it in along with my order so they can see the color lapis I want.   I would think the ring in the photo I posted, being part of the Nov 2020 launch was the best lapis they had as it was a launch piece. 

Congratulations to you on your new baby!  How wonderful!


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> For what it is worth, I much prefer the lotus earnings to the RDN and think the lotus are a better match to the ring. Since earning are secondary to you I would focus on a big necklace piece instead. Like the lotus pendant.


I agree with you, and you are so right!  Earrings are not a big deal to me.  I never see them when worn, but a long necklace or ring... I can stare at it all day.  Earrings are such a pain to me... a necessary evil to match something.  

Speaking of earrings... drama on my Lotus earrings; they are still a bit tad too tight.    
I wore them a few days, and they felt tight.  Being the person I am, I measured the post space of all my earrings, and yup.. the Lotus is 1mm tighter, and that 1mm makes a difference.  I sent them back to my SA to fix and asked him to loosen by 1mm.  

I think you are right.. in the end, I'll just wear the Lotus earrings with the Hellebore.  I liked the way it looked online.  

Lotus pendant!  Forgot about that one... I will text my SA tomorrow to see if there is one already at the store.  He is already bringing in so many goodies, and I don't want to be too greedy.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> I agree with you, and you are so right!  Earrings are not a big deal to me.  I never see them when worn, but a long necklace or ring... I can stare at it all day.  Earrings are such a pain to me... a necessary evil to match something.
> 
> Speaking of earrings... drama on my Lotus earrings; they are still a bit tad too tight.
> I wore them a few days, and they felt tight.  Being the person I am, I measured the post space of all my earrings, and yup.. the Lotus is 1mm tighter, and that 1mm makes a difference.  I sent them back to my SA to fix and asked him to loosen by 1mm.
> 
> I think you are right.. in the end, I'll just wear the Lotus earrings with the Hellebore.  I liked the way it looked online.
> 
> Lotus pendant!  Forgot about that one... I will text my SA tomorrow to see if there is one already at the store.  He is already bringing in so many goodies, and I don't want to be too greedy.


What else are you planning to try??


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> What else are you planning to try??


I am not greedy... really, but he keeps offering to bring stuff in, so I say yes.  

What I asked to see and try on... 
I wanted to buy Hellebore which was my main purpose, and of course one is coming in.  I asked to see WG 16 motif, and the third piece I wanted to see was WG Clover, but I know it's sold out.  I want to get one, but I am not sure on sizing.  Small is my size, but I will most likely buy medium.  I also want to try Large to see how it would look worn as a loose "slip-on" bangle look (I have a wild idea to wear it like a slip-on).  Hence I asked my SA to bring in a S,M,and L each, in any metal.. I just want to try on for sizing while I am there.  The bangle will be tricky as I know they are sold out everywhere. 

What he offered to bring in for me... 
Cosmos onyx BTF.  He found one, albeit a micro-size one for a tiny finger (probably why it is still available), but he is bringing it in. Speaking of Cosmos, he told me WG Cosmos is now MTO only.  What is out there is all that will be available, any new pieces will need to be pre-paid and then Made-To-Order.  He also offered to bring in a chalcedony set (20 and bracelet).  Then he said he found a oynx pave bracelet and asked if I might be interested.  He knows I'm a "WG only, no exceptions" gal.  I don't even waste his time trying on anything in YG.  He's being very kind to help.


----------



## ThisVNchick

BigAkoya said:


> Since you are a regular client, and especially since you are pregnant or will soon have a newborn, I am sure your SA can send you a Hellebore ring to try on for size to see if you like it for you to mail back to them.  I have done that, and they just charge your first, send you the piece, and credit you once you send them back the piece.  Once you see if you like the ring, you can order your size.
> 
> On lapis... it's interesting you like the gold specks of pyrite.  Technically, the best lapis is from Afghanistan, and it is a pure blue with little to no pyrite. It's all preference of course as some people like you prefer the gold specks.   I would think the RDN lapis earrings your SA sent you being so pure blue were the best; your SA was looking out for you... good SA!  That is what I want my ring to be, a pure blue, no pyrite (gold specks) or calcite (white).  I want my ring to be exactly like the photo I posted above, a pure ultramarine blue.  I saved the photo to show my SA and will ask him to send it in along with my order so they can see the color lapis I want.   I would think the ring in the photo I posted, being part of the Nov 2020 launch was the best lapis they had as it was a launch piece.
> 
> Congratulations to you on your new baby!  How wonderful!


You know, I have read up on lapis and know that pure dark blue is actually more valuable but for the life of me, I cannot understand my fascination with the gold specks! Maybe I should wait and with time, wisdom and growth, I'll come to like the pure/more valuable stone more!

I actually did not know that they would do that. I think that would be a great option for me to explore. The good thing is our VCA store inside NM is closing next spring and an actual VCA boutique is scheduled to be opened shortly after. So maybe I won't have to make that trip, but of course, the stock at the NYC store is incomparable. We will see. I love being able to try and play with jewelry before buying, but with young kids + covid, nowadays, it seems like such a challenge, not to mention how guilty I get when I go out for unnecessary things like that knowing that I could risk bringing something back to them. For now, I guess I will have to live vicariously through your photos *hopefully*!


----------



## BigAkoya

ThisVNchick said:


> You know, I have read up on lapis and know that pure dark blue is actually more valuable but for the life of me, I cannot understand my fascination with the gold specks! Maybe I should wait and with time, wisdom and growth, I'll come to like the pure/more valuable stone more!
> 
> I actually did not know that they would do that. I think that would be a great option for me to explore. The good thing is our VCA store inside NM is closing next spring and an actual VCA boutique is scheduled to be opened shortly after. So maybe I won't have to make that trip, but of course, the stock at the NYC store is incomparable. We will see. I love being able to try and play with jewelry before buying, but with young kids + covid, nowadays, it seems like such a challenge, not to mention how guilty I get when I go out for unnecessary things like that knowing that I could risk bringing something back to them. For now, I guess I will have to live vicariously through your photos *hopefully*!


Wow... lucky you!  A VCA near you!

On lapis...yes, my thoughts are if you can learn to love pure ultramarine lapis blue, that is pure beauty to me.  Your SA really had the best in mind for you if she secured pure blue lapis (no pyrite) RDN for you.  I do realize it's all preference, but if I may, here's a visual to help steer you in that direction...

Lapis with tons of gold specks... often seen as a desk accessory with lapis as a globe, next to a gold pen.  That was when I saw my first piece of lapis, and my mom said "look at all the gold" (the gold specs are not really gold, it's pyrite, also known as Fool's Gold).
Mom never even wore her engagement ring, so mom does not qualify as a reliable judge of gemstone quality!   
Horrors... VCA would never use desk accessory quality lapis in their fine jewelry.  
I personally do not want to see a spec of gold in my ring; it's not a desk accessory piece!   

In the end, we all love what we love, and everyone has their personal preferences.
For me, I love the purity of all blue, one piece, an even intense shade of blue.  A perfect blue, which is so rarely found in a stone, as in the ring I posted, the lapis is so perfect.  

You are lucky a VCA is coming near to you.  Take your time and don't rush... I would build a relationship at the new VCA.  They will surely keep calling you as new pieces come in.


----------



## Happyish

ThisVNchick said:


> I have not purchased the earrings. Throughout the year, I was offered two different pairs, but I felt they were too plain (just blue), not enough of the gold inclusions. I think that's what I love about lapis, the light catching the gold flecks and having that sparkle effect on the blue stone. With VCA, I try to be picky with my purchases, as the stones used are not really not expensive/valuable stones, so I try to get exactly what I want, regardless of what how low the inventory is. If it takes time to source the right color/inclusions, I will wait. My SA says towards the end of the year, they tend to have more RDN to choose from because that's what's marketed during that time. So we'll see what happens.
> 
> In terms of the gold, I am just getting it in YG. I see no need to change it to WG gold. The only gold color showing is the prongs/sticks holding the center diamonds. The backings are covered by the petals and that's where most of the gold weight is. Plus, I've reasoned that since the earrings and the ring will be so far away from each other that having that sliver of YG/WG difference shouldn't really be a deal breaker.
> 
> With VCA, we'll never know what's going to be released. The Hellebore collection is so new, I wouldn't be surprised to see them add earrings to the collection down the road. That said, I think what many people did not like about the collection were the sharp lines/edges. I love how bold and beautiful the lines make the ring, but I don't know if I would like such sharp edges around my face. But then again, I'll never know until I see them and try them on!
> 
> I hope you like the ring that's being flown in for you to see. I am excited to see someone on the forum considering it. Hopefully the ordering process won't take too long (and hopefully we're able to request certain characteristics for the lapis stone)!! It's always nice to have someone go through it first so you can pick their brain later down the road. Ideally, I would want to have the ring sometime next year, but I don't know if that will be feasible. I am currently 26 weeks pregnant, due date late Jan 2022. I would love to make the trip to NYC and place an order then cross my fingers that the piece will be delivered within 6 months, but the idea of making a trip up to NYC with a newborn is almost impossible for me to envision at the moment. By the time she is "old" enough for me to leave her alone with the grandparents, I feel like it will push the production and delivery of the piece into 2023


Congratulations on your new little addition and I don't mean the Hellebore!


----------



## 8seventeen19

BigAkoya said:


> I am not greedy... really, but he keeps offering to bring stuff in, so I say yes.
> 
> What I asked to see and try on...
> I wanted to buy Hellebore which was my main purpose, and of course one is coming in.  I asked to see WG 16 motif, and the third piece I wanted to see was WG Clover, but I know it's sold out.  I want to get one, but I am not sure on sizing.  Small is my size, but I will most likely buy medium.  I also want to try Large to see how it would look worn as a loose "slip-on" bangle look (I have a wild idea to wear it like a slip-on).  Hence I asked my SA to bring in a S,M,and L each, in any metal.. I just want to try on for sizing while I am there.  The bangle will be tricky as I know they are sold out everywhere.
> 
> What he offered to bring in for me...
> Cosmos onyx BTF.  He found one, albeit a micro-size one for a tiny finger (probably why it is still available), but he is bringing it in. Speaking of Cosmos, he told me WG Cosmos is now MTO only.  What is out there is all that will be available, any new pieces will need to be pre-paid and then Made-To-Order.  He also offered to bring in a chalcedony set (20 and bracelet).  Then he said he found a oynx pave bracelet and asked if I might be interested.  He knows I'm a "WG only, no exceptions" gal.  I don't even waste his time trying on anything in YG.  He's being very kind to help.


I think that SAs are trying to save face at this point to long-term and loyal clientele for the delays, lack of stock, etc. Mine just submitted several SOs for me (one being a totally different design which has not been offered) and I've read on the SO thread no new SOs are being accepted. Mine seems to be going above and beyond what I have been offered before.


----------



## mikimoto007

I feel like the btf lapis butterfly ring would be amazing with the rose de noel earrings.


----------



## cali_to_ny

mikimoto007 said:


> I feel like the btf lapis butterfly ring would be amazing with the rose de noel earrings.


I happened to see one and grab a pic a few days ago at the NM in White Plains, NY. Not sure of the size but it is so gorgeous in real life!!


----------



## mikimoto007

cali_to_ny said:


> I happened to see one and grab a pic a few days ago at the NM in White Plains, NY. Not sure of the size but it is so gorgeous in real life!!
> 
> View attachment 5222125



That is so gorgeous!! I feel like if a btf ring was in my future, this would be it...


----------



## MsRuckus

cali_to_ny said:


> I happened to see one and grab a pic a few days ago at the NM in White Plains, NY. Not sure of the size but it is so gorgeous in real life!!
> 
> View attachment 5222125


This really is gorgeous IRL.  I have this as a pair of earrings, just spectacular and unique with the two different ears, but I do wish I could see them all day like in a ring. So, I got the single pave butterfly as a ring and it is just spectacular; can't stop staring in awe when I am wearing it.  so this, well, perfection


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> I am not greedy... really, but he keeps offering to bring stuff in, so I say yes.
> 
> What I asked to see and try on...
> I wanted to buy Hellebore which was my main purpose, and of course one is coming in.  I asked to see WG 16 motif, and the third piece I wanted to see was WG Clover, but I know it's sold out.  I want to get one, but I am not sure on sizing.  Small is my size, but I will most likely buy medium.  I also want to try Large to see how it would look worn as a loose "slip-on" bangle look (I have a wild idea to wear it like a slip-on).  Hence I asked my SA to bring in a S,M,and L each, in any metal.. I just want to try on for sizing while I am there.  The bangle will be tricky as I know they are sold out everywhere.
> 
> What he offered to bring in for me...
> Cosmos onyx BTF.  He found one, albeit a micro-size one for a tiny finger (probably why it is still available), but he is bringing it in. Speaking of Cosmos, he told me WG Cosmos is now MTO only.  What is out there is all that will be available, any new pieces will need to be pre-paid and then Made-To-Order.  He also offered to bring in a chalcedony set (20 and bracelet).  Then he said he found a oynx pave bracelet and asked if I might be interested.  He knows I'm a "WG only, no exceptions" gal.  I don't even waste his time trying on anything in YG.  He's being very kind to help.


Good list! While you are at it try on the vintage wg pave earrings. I feel these are staples and can be worn with anything including your silver tiffany pieces. The yg are on my list but I keep prioritising other things.


----------



## cali_to_ny

MsRuckus said:


> This really is gorgeous IRL.  I have this as a pair of earrings, just spectacular and unique with the two different ears, but I do wish I could see them all day like in a ring. So, I got the single pave butterfly as a ring and it is just spectacular; can't stop staring in awe when I am wearing it.  so this, well, perfection


Oh my goodness, I would love to see mod shots of those spectacular earrings! If I had them I'd be staring in the mirror all day long. All of the pave butterfly pieces are so magical!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Changeitup said:


> Never leave your ring, bangle, whatever on the sink ledge! The safest pace is on your person (insert advice from Notorious Pink here where she keeps her jewels with her when she travels - I do the same). So many friends have lost many carats (not carrots) down the garbage disposal, left them behind in the hotel room, in a the public restroom, etc. When we travel, we are not in familiar surroundings and not in our usual routines so loss is even more of an issue.



when I’m not wearing the pieces, they go in the pouches in my purse. When I sleep the purse is right next to me. I’m a little ocd about it.

But someday I will tell you all about the piece of jewelry I lost recently and am still smarting over. It wasn’t my biggest or best, and it will be replaced, but now and then even I am an idiot.

(ETA: not only was I upset about losing it, I was additionally mad at myself for being upset about losing it.)


----------



## lynne_ross

Does anyone have the mop Cosmo earrings? How do you like them for casual wear and what do you pair with?


----------



## lynne_ross

Notorious Pink said:


> when I’m not wearing the pieces, they go in the pouches in my purse. When I sleep the purse is right next to me. I’m a little ocd about it.
> 
> But someday I will tell you all about the piece of jewelry I lost recently and am still smarting over. It wasn’t my biggest or best, and it will be replaced, but now and then even I am an idiot.
> 
> (ETA: not only was I upset about losing it, I was additionally mad at myself for being upset about losing it.)


This is what I do too when I travel - take off pieces and put in a pouch in my purse when not in use. When I was a kid my parents left a hotel room without my favourite stuff toy. They called just after we left from wherever we were and the hotel said it was gone already. Since then been very careful leaving hotel rooms and keeping my stuff packed up the whole time.


----------



## lxrac

Hi all, this item has captured my attention but it says it's MOP, is this a different type of MOP? it looks gray in this picture/website. If anyone has this item show pics thanks.


----------



## ThisVNchick

lxrac said:


> Hi all, this item has captured my attention but it says it's MOP, is this a different type of MOP? it looks gray in this picture/website. If anyone has this item show pics thanks.
> View attachment 5222695


It is grey mother-of-pearl


----------



## A bottle of Red

Still experimenting what my 6 motif carnelian/ tiger eye looks good with.
I wore it with an olive green dress & while the tiger eye muted some, the carnelian popped on the fabric. With a black v neck- amazing & beautiful on a cream boat neck shirt. 
However,  with a bright red v neck sweater, even though the necklace is on my skin, the necklace & top competed too much.

@lynne_ross  sorry about your stuffed toy, happened to us as well and with medication too. 
@Notorious Pink im sorry you lost a piece of jewelry


----------



## Happyish

Notorious Pink said:


> when I’m not wearing the pieces, they go in the pouches in my purse. When I sleep the purse is right next to me. I’m a little ocd about it.
> 
> But someday I will tell you all about the piece of jewelry I lost recently and am still smarting over. It wasn’t my biggest or best, and it will be replaced, but now and then even I am an idiot.
> 
> (ETA: not only was I upset about losing it, I was additionally mad at myself for being upset about losing it.)


I am so sorry. I too have lost jewelry. It is crushing. The thought that it's somewhere--dropped behind a bed, in the car, never leaves. It can be agonizing. On the other hand, be thankful it's only jewelry--and not a person . . . 
Be well.


----------



## Chanbal

lxrac said:


> Hi all, this item has captured my attention but it says it's MOP, is this a different type of MOP? it looks gray in this picture/website. If anyone has this item show pics thanks.
> View attachment 5222695


It's grey mother of pearl. It's gorgeous!


----------



## Chanbal

Did VCA have a recent price increase?


----------



## ThisVNchick

Chanbal said:


> Did VCA have a recent price increase?


I believe people in Asia said that it did take an increase there (October 1st). Are you seeing a jump elsewhere in the world?


----------



## Chanbal

ThisVNchick said:


> I believe people in Asia said that it did take an increase there (October 1st). Are you seeing a jump elsewhere in the world?


Yes, in the US. I saw an increase for the magic pendants, and I assume the other pieces have also increased.


----------



## mskatvb

jasmynh1 said:


> Does anyone here have anything from the Perlée couleurs collection? I have searched the forum but I can't find much at all and they don't seem to be very popular. I'm really interested in choosing one of these pieces and would love any feedback anyone has about them   TIA! I was looking at getting a Frivole piece, but I really like the Malachite in this design.


I have recently purchased my first VCA piece and its the Perlee Malachite necklace. It’s such a stunning piece!


----------



## mskatvb

I need your help. As I mentioned above that I recently purchased my first VCA piece which is the Perlee Malachite Necklace.

I want to add a bracelet that can be worn everyday without worry and after reading how delicate the stones are I’m honestly confused myself. I don’t know if I should get vintage 5-motif in guilloche, hammered gold or onyx (as I have heard its the sturdiest stone).

I feel Guilloche is too flashy for everyday or its just me? While Onyx is too dressy and formal. Malachite is uber sensitive yet the most stunning stone I ever laid my eyes on.

Here are some snaps of the bracelets I’ve tried on. Help me decide.


----------



## Opaldreamz888

Chanbal said:


> Yes, in the US. I saw an increase for the magic pendants, and I assume the other pieces have also increased.


What? There was another price increase?


----------



## ThisVNchick

Chanbal said:


> Yes, in the US. I saw an increase for the magic pendants, and I assume the other pieces have also increased.


Hm…are you maybe looking at the pieces on the CA (Canada) site perhaps? I just looked and those seem like the same prices since the last US increase in June.


----------



## nicole0612

Chanbal said:


> Yes, in the US. I saw an increase for the magic pendants, and I assume the other pieces have also increased.


The pieces I have on my list have stayed the same, but that does not include magic pendants. Is there any way you accidentally went to the Canadian site?


----------



## Chanbal

ThisVNchick said:


> Hm…are you maybe looking at the pieces on the CA (Canada) site perhaps? I just looked and those seem like the same prices since the last US increase in June.


US. I was not aware of the price increase in June. I noticed an increase on the magic pendants since my last purchase >6 months ago. Also, I paid $3,700 for vintage earrings, which cost now $3,850. I know that VCA increases every year, but I always forget when…


----------



## Chanbal

nicole0612 said:


> The pieces I have on my list have stayed the same, but that does not include magic pendants. Is there any way you accidentally went to the Canadian site?


A previous post mentions a price increase in June. I bought a couple of pieces prior to June, and noticed that they cost now more.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

mskatvb said:


> I need your help. As I mentioned above that I recently purchased my first VCA piece which is the Perlee Malachite Necklace.
> 
> I want to add a bracelet that can be worn everyday without worry and after reading how delicate the stones are I’m honestly confused myself. I don’t know if I should get vintage 5-motif in guilloche, hammered gold or onyx (as I have heard its the sturdiest stone).
> 
> I feel Guilloche is too flashy for everyday or its just me? While Onyx is too dressy and formal. Malachite is uber sensitive yet the most stunning stone I ever laid my eyes on.
> 
> Here are some snaps of the bracelets I’ve tried on. Help me decide.
> 
> View attachment 5224531
> 
> 
> View attachment 5224532
> 
> View attachment 5224536
> 
> 
> View attachment 5224539



I would go with a piece that you can wear every day and can get a lot of wear out of. That being said, I don’t think guilloche is too flashy for everyday wear imo and I also love malachite but worry it may be too delicate for everyday if you wash your hands a lot, etc. I think onyx is actually perfect because it can be casual and dressed up! I would go with guilloche or onyx if you want more “worry free” than the other stones but it is completely up to you (:


----------



## nicole0612

Chanbal said:


> US. I was not aware of the price increase in June. I noticed an increase on the magic pendants since my last purchase >6 months ago. Also, I paid $3,700 for vintage earrings, which cost now $3,850. I know that VCA increases every year, but I always forget when…


Yes, there was a price increase earlier this year.


----------



## BigAkoya

My MOP bracelet arrived. Wow, it was fast, and that included sending it out to shorten.  I think VCA is picking up the pace!
I love this "two exact same bracelet" look, and I will do that from now on with other Alhambra sets.  For me, it gives it a bit more presence that I was looking for.  Here is a mod shot if any of you are considering doing the same.  I also took this with my Lotus ring worn close.  I am beginning to like it worn that way more.  It gives more of a one big flower impact, so I wanted to share that as well for those thinking of getting the Lotus.  A 2-in-1 photo!  The second photo is my updated MOP set with the second bracelet added.

Hope some of you find this helpful.


----------



## A bottle of Red

BigAkoya said:


> My MOP bracelet arrived. Wow, it was fast, and that included sending it out to shorten.  I think VCA is picking up the pace!
> I love this "two exact same bracelet" look, and I will do that from now on with other Alhambra sets.  For me, it gives it a bit more presence that I was looking for.  Here is a mod shot if any of you are considering doing the same.  I also took this with my Lotus ring worn close.  I am beginning to like it worn that way more.  It gives more of a one big flower impact, so I wanted to share that as well for those thinking of getting the Lotus.  A 2-in-1 photo!  The second photo is my updated MOP set with the second bracelet added.
> 
> Hope some of you find this helpful.
> 
> View attachment 5224920
> View attachment 5224921


The ring looks amazing on you! 
And i really like your bag, what is it?


----------



## BigAkoya

A bottle of Red said:


> The ring looks amazing on you!
> And i really like your bag, what is it?


Thank you!  The pink thing in the background is my Wolf jewelry case.  Funny, I actually have a pink Chanel bag the exact same color  (and matching ballets too ofcourse   )

In case you are meant jewelry case, here it is:   Caroline Large Jewelry Case | WOLF | WOLF (wolf1834.com) 
I love this pale pink... it is my perfect pink, and I am not a pink person at all.  This pink is pale pink with a drop of white, a milky pink, which I love.


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> My MOP bracelet arrived. Wow, it was fast, and that included sending it out to shorten.  I think VCA is picking up the pace!
> I love this "two exact same bracelet" look, and I will do that from now on with other Alhambra sets.  For me, it gives it a bit more presence that I was looking for.  Here is a mod shot if any of you are considering doing the same.  I also took this with my Lotus ring worn close.  I am beginning to like it worn that way more.  It gives more of a one big flower impact, so I wanted to share that as well for those thinking of getting the Lotus.  A 2-in-1 photo!  The second photo is my updated MOP set with the second bracelet added.
> 
> Hope some of you find this helpful.
> 
> View attachment 5224920
> View attachment 5224921


Oh I really love this idea!!!!!! It is a very elegant, clean look and has presence. Thank you for the share and giving us ideas!


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> Oh I really love this idea!!!!!! It is a very elegant, clean look and has presence. Thank you for the share and giving us ideas!


Thank you so much.  I am so glad you said those words... elegant, clean, and presence!  That is exactly the look I was trying to achieve... a bolder clean look, but not a busy one.  I got this idea from wearing my pearl braclets together (I have three of the exact same bracelet).  I thought... why not the Alhambra bracelet?


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> My MOP bracelet arrived. Wow, it was fast, and that included sending it out to shorten.  I think VCA is picking up the pace!
> I love this "two exact same bracelet" look, and I will do that from now on with other Alhambra sets.  For me, it gives it a bit more presence that I was looking for.  Here is a mod shot if any of you are considering doing the same.  I also took this with my Lotus ring worn close.  I am beginning to like it worn that way more.  It gives more of a one big flower impact, so I wanted to share that as well for those thinking of getting the Lotus.  A 2-in-1 photo!  The second photo is my updated MOP set with the second bracelet added.
> 
> Hope some of you find this helpful.
> 
> View attachment 5224920
> View attachment 5224921


Congratulations! Wear it well and in good health.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Congratulations! Wear it well and in good health.


Thanks.  I am enabled inspired by you and need to work on my "black set"


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Thanks.  I am enabled inspired by you and need to work on my "black set"


If you add the Onyx/WG 20-motif alhambra (which I recommend--I love the black & white combo), would you also order two complementary WG/onyx alhambra bracelets?


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> My MOP bracelet arrived. Wow, it was fast, and that included sending it out to shorten.  I think VCA is picking up the pace!
> I love this "two exact same bracelet" look, and I will do that from now on with other Alhambra sets.  For me, it gives it a bit more presence that I was looking for.  Here is a mod shot if any of you are considering doing the same.  I also took this with my Lotus ring worn close.  I am beginning to like it worn that way more.  It gives more of a one big flower impact, so I wanted to share that as well for those thinking of getting the Lotus.  A 2-in-1 photo!  The second photo is my updated MOP set with the second bracelet added.
> 
> Hope some of you find this helpful.
> 
> View attachment 5224920
> View attachment 5224921


LOVE this look! You look amazing!


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> If you add the Onyx/WG 20-motif alhambra (which I recommend--I love the black & white combo), would you also order two complementary WG/onyx alhambra bracelets?


That is a great question which I was just thinking about earlier. You read my mind!
I really like the "two matching bracelet" look, so yes, for future Alhambra sets, I will get the same 4 pieces as I have with my MOP set, including two of the same bracelets.

However, for oynx, I am not sure as I think two oynx bracelets might be too harsh when worn next to a big ring.
For my hand, my ring is always the star.  When I look at my hand, my eye has to first go to my ring.  There is no point in buying big rings if you don't let them shine and take center stage.   Bracelets are supporting characters for me, so I'll have to see how two black oynx bracelets look with a ring.  Of course, I could always skip the oynx bracelets or wear other bracelets.  Sometimes I don't even wear bracelets at all, but I am never without a ring.

I've also been thinking about GMOP.  There has been some gorgeous GMOP modshots posted in this forum recently which has me thinking about this stone.  GMOP of course is not as harsh/bold as oynx, which in a way, that harsh/bold look is what I am seeking. I love a harsh/bold 20 in oynx.  But GMOP is different in that it has this etheral iridescent glow which I love, and as you know, I'm a pearl girl.  I'll have to play around with these stones and decide.  I have tried on a 20 oynx in YG, but I have never tried on (or even seen) a 20 GMOP for me to even try on.  All I have seen in real life is single WG GMOP motif as part of the Magic 16 necklace and Magic bracelet, again just a single motif, not a 10 or 20.  By the way, I am really loving the WG 16 motif.  I was thinking of getting it to wear with my WG 20 MOP.  You also have a WG 20 MOP, so just a thought in case you like long long necklaces.  I think those two would be a great swingy look.

Your MOP and oynx combo looks great!  I love it; it's an eye-catching look and really pops.  I saved your photo.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> My MOP bracelet arrived. Wow, it was fast, and that included sending it out to shorten.  I think VCA is picking up the pace!
> I love this "two exact same bracelet" look, and I will do that from now on with other Alhambra sets.  For me, it gives it a bit more presence that I was looking for.  Here is a mod shot if any of you are considering doing the same.  I also took this with my Lotus ring worn close.  I am beginning to like it worn that way more.  It gives more of a one big flower impact, so I wanted to share that as well for those thinking of getting the Lotus.  A 2-in-1 photo!  The second photo is my updated MOP set with the second bracelet added.
> 
> Hope some of you find this helpful.
> 
> View attachment 5224920
> View attachment 5224921


The 2 bracelets gives more impact, I like it. It is like layering 2 loves or 2 tennis bracelets. I love the lotus closed. I wear it more closed and open. I also love it on the pointer finger closed see then add a diamond band to another finger. A bit more edgy.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> That is a great question which I was just thinking about earlier. You read my mind!
> I really like the "two matching bracelet" look, so yes, for future Alhambra sets, I will get the same 4 pieces as I have with my MOP set, including two of the same bracelets.
> 
> However, for oynx, I am not sure as I think two oynx bracelets might be too harsh when worn next to a big ring.
> For my hand, my ring is always the star.  When I look at my hand, my eye has to first go to my ring.  There is no point in buying big rings if you don't let them shine and take center stage.   Bracelets are supporting characters for me, so I'll have to see how two black oynx bracelets look with a ring.  Of course, I could always skip the oynx bracelets or wear other bracelets.  Sometimes I don't even wear bracelets at all, but I am never without a ring.
> 
> I've also been thinking about GMOP.  There has been some gorgeous GMOP modshots posted in this forum recently which has me thinking about this stone.  GMOP of course is not as harsh/bold as oynx, which in a way, that harsh/bold look is what I am seeking. I love a harsh/bold 20 in oynx.  But GMOP is different in that it has this etheral iridescent glow which I love, and as you know, I'm a pearl girl.  I'll have to play around with these stones and decide.  I have tried on a 20 oynx in YG, but I have never tried on (or even seen) a 20 GMOP for me to even try on.  All I have seen in real life is single WG GMOP motif as part of the Magic 16 necklace and Magic bracelet, again just a single motif, not a 10 or 20.  By the way, I am really loving the WG 16 motif.  I was thinking of getting it to wear with my WG 20 MOP.  You also have a WG 20 MOP, so just a thought in case you like long long necklaces.  I think those two would be a great swingy look.
> 
> Your MOP and oynx combo looks great!  I love it; it's an eye-catching look and really pops.  I saved your photo.


I always link two Alhambra necklaces together. In other words, I create one long chain from two 20-motif alhambra necklaces. This staggers the two, and prevents one from lying on top of the other. While you can accomplish the same result with the 16 motif, those are 54" inches long, and doubled strikes me as being a somewhat awkward length, whereas two 20-motifs  doubled are 64". 
I love the look of the black and white together (onyx/WG and WMOP/WG). Stringing them together allows me to pair them without overlapping. 
I know you like longer necklaces. Before deciding on the 16-motif, you might want to link two of your long Alhambra necklaces together and see if you like it.


----------



## A bottle of Red

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you!  The pink thing in the background is my Wolf jewelry case.  Funny, I actually have a pink Chanel bag the exact same color  (and matching ballets too ofcourse   )
> 
> In case you are meant jewelry case, here it is:   Caroline Large Jewelry Case | WOLF | WOLF (wolf1834.com)
> I love this pale pink... it is my perfect pink, and I am not a pink person at all.  This pink is pale pink with a drop of white, a milky pink, which I love.



Ooh it is very pretty!


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> I always link two Alhambra necklaces together. In other words, I create one long chain from two 20-motif alhambra necklaces. This staggers the two, and prevents one from lying on top of the other. While you can accomplish the same result with the 16 motif, those are 54" inches long, and doubled strikes me as being a somewhat awkward length, whereas two 20-motifs  doubled are 64".
> I love the look of the black and white together (onyx/WG and WMOP/WG). Stringing them together allows me to pair them without overlapping.
> I know you like longer necklaces. Before deciding on the 16-motif, you might want to link two of your long Alhambra necklaces together and see if you like it.


Yes, I agree the 16 motif (about 47") doubled (making it about 24") is a goofy length.  I think any length in the 20s" is hard to wear as it lands in no-man's land.  For a long necklace, I think 32"-38" are the best lengths.   

Sorry I was not clear on how I would wear the 16 motif.  I like super long necklaces, as in, 1920s flapper style.  I love the swing and how it elongates a person, but the super long necklace has to stay light and "airy".  I was going to wear my 20 motif and the 16 motif both long, not wrapped/doubled.  I don't think it will be too heavy as the 16 motif, even though it is long, is very airy.  It's mostly chain with a few sprinkles of motifs.  The 16 motif on a 47" chain is about one motif every 3 inches whcih is a lot spacing. Contrast that to 20 motif on a 34" chain, and that's about one motif every 1.7 inches. (The 5 motif bracelet is even tighter at one motif every 1.5" assuming the standard bracelet length is 7.5")

I asked my SA to bring the WG 16 motif in when I visit, so I hope he can find one.  For some reason, I don't see many 16 motif modshots posted or even many 16 motif necklaces at the boutiques.  Tons of 20s, but only one or two 16.  My guess is most people are not crazy about the long length.  For me, I love long necklaces (the longest necklace I have is 52").  

I like your idea about stringing two long necklaces together at the clasp, but will they not lay flat near the neck (trying to visualize)? 
Hmmm... I need to check it out!  You may be on to something!   Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> That is a great question which I was just thinking about earlier. You read my mind!
> I really like the "two matching bracelet" look, so yes, for future Alhambra sets, I will get the same 4 pieces as I have with my MOP set, including two of the same bracelets.
> 
> However, for oynx, I am not sure as I think two oynx bracelets might be too harsh when worn next to a big ring.
> For my hand, my ring is always the star.  When I look at my hand, my eye has to first go to my ring.  There is no point in buying big rings if you don't let them shine and take center stage.   Bracelets are supporting characters for me, so I'll have to see how two black oynx bracelets look with a ring.  Of course, I could always skip the oynx bracelets or wear other bracelets.  Sometimes I don't even wear bracelets at all, but I am never without a ring.
> 
> I've also been thinking about GMOP.  There has been some gorgeous GMOP modshots posted in this forum recently which has me thinking about this stone.  GMOP of course is not as harsh/bold as oynx, which in a way, that harsh/bold look is what I am seeking. I love a harsh/bold 20 in oynx.  But GMOP is different in that it has this etheral iridescent glow which I love, and as you know, I'm a pearl girl.  I'll have to play around with these stones and decide.  I have tried on a 20 oynx in YG, but I have never tried on (or even seen) a 20 GMOP for me to even try on.  All I have seen in real life is single WG GMOP motif as part of the Magic 16 necklace and Magic bracelet, again just a single motif, not a 10 or 20.  By the way, I am really loving the WG 16 motif.  I was thinking of getting it to wear with my WG 20 MOP.  You also have a WG 20 MOP, so just a thought in case you like long long necklaces.  I think those two would be a great swingy look.
> 
> Your MOP and oynx combo looks great!  I love it; it's an eye-catching look and really pops.  I saved your photo.



Yes, I agree the 16 motif (about 47") doubled (making it about 24") is a goofy length.  I think any length in the 20s" is hard to wear as it lands in no-man's land.  For a long necklace, I think 32"-38" are the best lengths. 

Sorry I was not clear on how I would wear the 16 motif.  I like super long necklaces, as in, 1920s flapper style.  I love the swing and how it elongates a person, but the super long necklace has to stay light and "airy".  I was going to wear my 20 motif and the 16 motif both long, not wrapped/doubled.  I don't think it will be too heavy as the 16 motif, even though it is long, is very airy.  It's mostly chain with a few sprinkles of motifs.  The 16 motif on a 47" chain is about one motif every 3 inches whcih is a lot spacing. Contrast that to 20 motif on a 34" chain, and that's about one motif every 1.7 inches. (The 5 motif bracelet is even tighter at one motif every 1.5" assuming the standard bracelet length is 7.5")

I asked my SA to bring the WG 16 motif in when I visit, so I hope he can find one.  For some reason, I don't see many 16 motif modshots posted or even many 16 motif necklaces at the boutiques.  Tons of 20s, but only one or two 16.  My guess is most people are not crazy about the long length.  For me, I love long necklaces (the longest necklace I have is 52").

I like your idea about stringing two long necklaces together at the clasp, but will they not lay flat near the neck (trying to visualize)?
Hmmm... I need to check it out!  You may be on to something!   Thanks for the tip!  
[/QUOTE]
Two 20's do lie flat at the neck--it's never been an issue. I assume you have two 20-motif Alhambra's . . . try it out and see if you like it.


----------



## tenshix

Happyish said:


> Yes, I agree the 16 motif (about 47") doubled (making it about 24") is a goofy length.  I think any length in the 20s" is hard to wear as it lands in no-man's land.  For a long necklace, I think 32"-38" are the best lengths.
> 
> Sorry I was not clear on how I would wear the 16 motif.  I like super long necklaces, as in, 1920s flapper style.  I love the swing and how it elongates a person, but the super long necklace has to stay light and "airy".  I was going to wear my 20 motif and the 16 motif both long, not wrapped/doubled.  I don't think it will be too heavy as the 16 motif, even though it is long, is very airy.  It's mostly chain with a few sprinkles of motifs.  The 16 motif on a 47" chain is about one motif every 3 inches whcih is a lot spacing. Contrast that to 20 motif on a 34" chain, and that's about one motif every 1.7 inches. (The 5 motif bracelet is even tighter at one motif every 1.5" assuming the standard bracelet length is 7.5")
> 
> I asked my SA to bring the WG 16 motif in when I visit, so I hope he can find one.  For some reason, I don't see many 16 motif modshots posted or even many 16 motif necklaces at the boutiques.  Tons of 20s, but only one or two 16.  My guess is most people are not crazy about the long length.  For me, I love long necklaces (the longest necklace I have is 52").
> 
> I like your idea about stringing two long necklaces together at the clasp, but will they not lay flat near the neck (trying to visualize)?
> Hmmm... I need to check it out!  You may be on to something!   Thanks for the tip!
> 
> Two 20's do lie flat at the neck--it's never been an issue. I assume you have two 20-motif Alhambra's . . . try it out and see if you like it.
> 
> View attachment 5225501
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225502



Oh so stunning!!! So beautiful on you!


----------



## missie1

BigAkoya said:


> My MOP bracelet arrived. Wow, it was fast, and that included sending it out to shorten.  I think VCA is picking up the pace!
> I love this "two exact same bracelet" look, and I will do that from now on with other Alhambra sets.  For me, it gives it a bit more presence that I was looking for.  Here is a mod shot if any of you are considering doing the same.  I also took this with my Lotus ring worn close.  I am beginning to like it worn that way more.  It gives more of a one big flower impact, so I wanted to share that as well for those thinking of getting the Lotus.  A 2-in-1 photo!  The second photo is my updated MOP set with the second bracelet added.
> 
> Hope some of you find this helpful.
> 
> View attachment 5224920
> View attachment 5224921


The matching bracelets with your ring are beautiful.  If you do the Onyx and WG set you could get the Pave and Onyx bracelet as second bracelet.  That would be a stunning arm and hand combination with your Ring.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> My MOP bracelet arrived. Wow, it was fast, and that included sending it out to shorten.  I think VCA is picking up the pace!
> I love this "two exact same bracelet" look, and I will do that from now on with other Alhambra sets.  For me, it gives it a bit more presence that I was looking for.  Here is a mod shot if any of you are considering doing the same.  I also took this with my Lotus ring worn close.  I am beginning to like it worn that way more.  It gives more of a one big flower impact, so I wanted to share that as well for those thinking of getting the Lotus.  A 2-in-1 photo!  The second photo is my updated MOP set with the second bracelet added.
> 
> Hope some of you find this helpful.
> 
> View attachment 5224920
> View attachment 5224921


Looks gorgeous on you! You wear your pieces so well!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Happyish said:


> Yes, I agree the 16 motif (about 47") doubled (making it about 24") is a goofy length.  I think any length in the 20s" is hard to wear as it lands in no-man's land.  For a long necklace, I think 32"-38" are the best lengths.
> 
> Sorry I was not clear on how I would wear the 16 motif.  I like super long necklaces, as in, 1920s flapper style.  I love the swing and how it elongates a person, but the super long necklace has to stay light and "airy".  I was going to wear my 20 motif and the 16 motif both long, not wrapped/doubled.  I don't think it will be too heavy as the 16 motif, even though it is long, is very airy.  It's mostly chain with a few sprinkles of motifs.  The 16 motif on a 47" chain is about one motif every 3 inches whcih is a lot spacing. Contrast that to 20 motif on a 34" chain, and that's about one motif every 1.7 inches. (The 5 motif bracelet is even tighter at one motif every 1.5" assuming the standard bracelet length is 7.5")
> 
> I asked my SA to bring the WG 16 motif in when I visit, so I hope he can find one.  For some reason, I don't see many 16 motif modshots posted or even many 16 motif necklaces at the boutiques.  Tons of 20s, but only one or two 16.  My guess is most people are not crazy about the long length.  For me, I love long necklaces (the longest necklace I have is 52").
> 
> I like your idea about stringing two long necklaces together at the clasp, but will they not lay flat near the neck (trying to visualize)?
> Hmmm... I need to check it out!  You may be on to something!   Thanks for the tip!



Drooling!


----------



## Happyish

tenshix said:


> Oh so stunning!!! So beautiful on you!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Happyish

eternallove4bag said:


> Looks gorgeous on you! You wear your pieces so well!


Thank you so very much!


----------



## missie1

Happyish said:


> Yes, I agree the 16 motif (about 47") doubled (making it about 24") is a goofy length.  I think any length in the 20s" is hard to wear as it lands in no-man's land.  For a long necklace, I think 32"-38" are the best lengths.
> 
> Sorry I was not clear on how I would wear the 16 motif.  I like super long necklaces, as in, 1920s flapper style.  I love the swing and how it elongates a person, but the super long necklace has to stay light and "airy".  I was going to wear my 20 motif and the 16 motif both long, not wrapped/doubled.  I don't think it will be too heavy as the 16 motif, even though it is long, is very airy.  It's mostly chain with a few sprinkles of motifs.  The 16 motif on a 47" chain is about one motif every 3 inches whcih is a lot spacing. Contrast that to 20 motif on a 34" chain, and that's about one motif every 1.7 inches. (The 5 motif bracelet is even tighter at one motif every 1.5" assuming the standard bracelet length is 7.5")
> 
> I asked my SA to bring the WG 16 motif in when I visit, so I hope he can find one.  For some reason, I don't see many 16 motif modshots posted or even many 16 motif necklaces at the boutiques.  Tons of 20s, but only one or two 16.  My guess is most people are not crazy about the long length.  For me, I love long necklaces (the longest necklace I have is 52").
> 
> I like your idea about stringing two long necklaces together at the clasp, but will they not lay flat near the neck (trying to visualize)?
> Hmmm... I need to check it out!  You may be on to something!   Thanks for the tip!


Two 20's do lie flat at the neck--it's never been an issue. I assume you have two 20-motif Alhambra's . . . try it out and see if you like it.

View attachment 5225501


View attachment 5225502

[/QUOTE]
These are amazing omg.  I love how the simple solitaire rests in hollow of the collarbone btw.  This entire look is effortless chic all the way.


----------



## Happyish

missie1 said:


> Two 20's do lie flat at the neck--it's never been an issue. I assume you have two 20-motif Alhambra's . . . try it out and see if you like it.
> 
> View attachment 5225501
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225502


These are amazing omg.  I love how the simple solitaire rests in hollow of the collarbone btw.  This entire look is effortless chic all the way.
[/QUOTE]
Thank you so much. The solitaire was my grandmother's engagement ring. My mother converted it into a necklace and wore it every day. Now it's mine. I too wear it with everything. I feel like they're both with me.


----------



## mskatvb

I recently got a Perlee  necklace in malachite. Which stone of 5-motif bracelet I can pair with it? I think malachite as a bracelet is not my option due to its sensitivity. Is onyx good to pair with malachite?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Has anyone been to the new Dallas store? I was invited to an appointment with the SM, but was curious if they had any special pieces like the Wynn did.


----------



## lxrac

mskatvb said:


> I recently got a Perlee  necklace in malachite. Which stone of 5-motif bracelet I can pair with it? I think malachite as a bracelet is not my option due to its sensitivity. Is onyx good to pair with malachite?



I think the Chalcedony 5 motif bracelet will look good with malachite.


----------



## Gracilan

YG White MOP


----------



## mikimoto007

mskatvb said:


> I recently got a Perlee  necklace in malachite. Which stone of 5-motif bracelet I can pair with it? I think malachite as a bracelet is not my option due to its sensitivity. Is onyx good to pair with malachite?



I think the onyx or the mother of pearl. Tiger eye could be a lovely pairing as well.


----------



## pblog1

Has anyone had any issues with scratches on the hinge of the alhambra ear clips? Right at the hinge where it opens and closes?


----------



## couturequeen

8seventeen19 said:


> Has anyone been to the new Dallas store? I was invited to an appointment with the SM, but was curious if they had any special pieces like the Wynn did.


What special pieces are at the Wynn?


----------



## MyDogTink

Happyish said:


> These are amazing omg.  I love how the simple solitaire rests in hollow of the collarbone btw.  This entire look is effortless chic all the way.


Thank you so much. The solitaire was my grandmother's engagement ring. My mother converted it into a necklace and wore it every day. Now it's mine. I too wear it with everything. I feel like they're both with me.
[/QUOTE]
Beautiful sentiment and photo. Perfect Grace Kelly look.


----------



## Happyish

MyDogTink said:


> Thank you so much. The solitaire was my grandmother's engagement ring. My mother converted it into a necklace and wore it every day. Now it's mine. I too wear it with everything. I feel like they're both with me.


Beautiful sentiment and photo. Perfect Grace Kelly look.
[/QUOTE]
@MyDogTink-Thank you. I'm flattered beyond words. I needed this . . . !


----------



## hxw5218

Has anyone tried to replace the old lobster clasp with the new ones? I have a necklace that was purchased in 2015 with the old clasp, it was okay at first but over the time it seems to become loose, and now I can see a little gap on it. I’m afraid that one day it will fall off  I’m not sure if VCA offers the service on replacing the clasp as it might encounter authenticity issues? If anyone has experience in this - please let me know! Thank you xoxo


----------



## hers4eva

Sweet Alhambra earstuds - VCARA44900 - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Sweet Alhambra earstuds, 18K yellow gold, onyx.




					www.vancleefarpels.com
				




Does anyone know how many millimeters these sweet alhambra onyx earrings are?

Thank you so much


----------



## Happyish

hers4eva said:


> Sweet Alhambra earstuds - VCARA44900 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Sweet Alhambra earstuds, 18K yellow gold, onyx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how many millimeters these sweet alhambra onyx earrings are?
> 
> Thank you so much


----------



## hers4eva

@Happyish 
So much appreciated


----------



## mgoch

Hi everyone!  I"m new to VCA and I'm really eyeing the sweet alhambra bracelet in the MOP butterfly motif.  I currently wear my rose gold cartier love cuff and another rose gold bracelet and thought it would look good in this stack.  Any thoughts?  I also like the sweet heart bracelet....


----------



## DS2006

Chanbal said:


> US. I was not aware of the price increase in June. I noticed an increase on the magic pendants since my last purchase >6 months ago. Also, I paid $3,700 for vintage earrings, which cost now $3,850. I know that VCA increases every year, but I always forget when…



VCA prices have not increased every year. In 2016, there was a price decrease in the US. Then there was not another increase until fall of 2020.  There was a very small increase in May or June of this year, and that may have been a currency issue, not sure.



BigAkoya said:


> My MOP bracelet arrived. Wow, it was fast, and that included sending it out to shorten.  I think VCA is picking up the pace!
> I love this "two exact same bracelet" look, and I will do that from now on with other Alhambra sets.  For me, it gives it a bit more presence that I was looking for.  Here is a mod shot if any of you are considering doing the same.  I also took this with my Lotus ring worn close.  I am beginning to like it worn that way more.  It gives more of a one big flower impact, so I wanted to share that as well for those thinking of getting the Lotus.  A 2-in-1 photo!  The second photo is my updated MOP set with the second bracelet added.
> 
> Hope some of you find this helpful.
> 
> View attachment 5224920
> View attachment 5224921



Love your double bracelets and the wg wmop is just gorgeous!  It's on my list, but my SA says she expects no more this year. One question. I wondered what size your wrist is since it appears you had one link taken out between each motif. My bracelets are too long, but I don't want them to be too short, either. I may have already asked you this, so please forgive me if it's a repeat!


----------



## MsRuckus

mgoch said:


> Hi everyone!  I"m new to VCA and I'm really eyeing the sweet alhambra bracelet in the MOP butterfly motif.  I currently wear my rose gold cartier love cuff and another rose gold bracelet and thought it would look good in this stack.  Any thoughts?  I also like the sweet heart bracelet....


I adore both of those sweet bracelets. My sister has the sweet butterfly, never removes it and it looks spectacular still after years.  I wore my RG sweet heart alone, never took it off, for years, then added a couple of other similar size heart bracelets for a while (including a chopard one that is ) until I finally got the RG love bracelet I always wanted a few months ago.   I wear them together often but do think that the sweet heart bracelet is a little bit too petite with my love bracelet and usually just prefer to wear my love alone, or with a more substantial bracelet, like my lucky motif one.


----------



## DS2006

Happyish said:


> Two 20's do lie flat at the neck--it's never been an issue. I assume you have two 20-motif Alhambra's . . . try it out and see if you like it.
> 
> View attachment 5225501
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225502



These are just gorgeous together!!!   Is that blue agate? The gold pave really compliments the blue so well!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> VCA prices have not increased every year. In 2016, there was a price decrease in the US. Then there was not another increase until fall of 2020.  There was a very small increase in May or June of this year, and that may have been a currency issue, not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Love your double bracelets and the wg wmop is just gorgeous!  It's on my list, but my SA says she expects no more this year. One question. I wondered what size your wrist is since it appears you had one link taken out between each motif. My bracelets are too long, but I don't want them to be too short, either. I may have already asked you this, so please forgive me if it's a repeat!


On the bracelet, I just text my SA three weeks ago, and he got me one the same day.  Maybe check again?  Not sure how recently you asked, but maybe a new shipment came in.  

I removed two links.  Full size is a bit too big on me.  Most people wear it tighter on this forum, so my true size according to the norm on this forum would be to be remove four links.  The photo makes the bracelet look tight as it's hanging on my wrist, but there is a lot of space especially when my arms at down. My SA originally said if I want a more fitted look, take out four links.  I tried on those tester bracelets, and I prefer a looser look, so I only removed two links.  My SA was actually worried I would think it's still too loose, but I told him I love it.  The bracelet is still loose and has movement.  I do not like tight bracelets.  Plus, I can put the bracelet on and off myself very easily.  

I think my wrists are 5 3/4" at it's smallest.  I'm on the road now and won't fly home until Sunday, but I will measure for you to be exact, but I recall my wrist is 5 3/4."  I really love the way it fits.  For me, full length at 7.5" was a tad large. especially when my arms were down.  The bracelet hung a bit too low for me.  Two links off is perfect for me.
As FYI, my SA said full length is 7.5" and two links removed is 7."  My SA also said most people do size down.  If you feel it's a bit loose now, I am sure you will love it with two links removed.  It will fit better, especially if you wear two together  

As FYI, it did not take long to service.  The bracelet only took 1.5 weeks to shorten.  VCA seems to be picking up the pace on their servicing.  My Lotus earrings took 8 weeks to adjust when I first purchased them.  They were still not right.  I wanted the clips loosened an additional 1mm, so I sent it back.  The second time, it only took two weeks to adjust.  Wow!  

Maybe check with your SA again on the WG MOP bracelet, and tell her you want to buy one.  I'm not sure how long ago you asked her, but I text my on Sep 28, and he got one that same day.  

I am sure your SA can find the WG MOP... maybe stock just came back since you asked.  
The bracelet will go great with your other bracelets to mix and match.  Or, if you like the two exact bracelet look, get two WG MOPs.
I really love WG MOP; can't get enough of it.  I think you will love it too.


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> On the bracelet, I just text my SA three weeks ago, and he got me one the same day.  Maybe check again?  Not sure how recently you asked, but maybe a new shipment came in.
> 
> I removed two links.  Full size is a bit too big on me.  Most people wear it tighter on this forum, so my true size according to the norm on this forum would be to be remove four links.  The photo makes the bracelet look tight as it's hanging on my wrist, but there is a lot of space especially when my arms at down. My SA originally said if I want a more fitted look, take out four links.  I tried on those tester bracelets, and I prefer a looser look, so I only removed two links.  My SA was actually worried I would think it's still too loose, but I told him I love it.  The bracelet is still loose and has movement.  I do not like tight bracelets.  Plus, I can put the bracelet on and off myself very easily.
> 
> I think my wrists are 5 3/4" at it's smallest.  I'm on the road now and won't fly home until Sunday, but I will measure for you to be exact, but I recall my wrist is 5 3/4."  I really love the way it fits.  For me, full length at 7.5" was a tad large. especially when my arms were down.  The bracelet hung a bit too low for me.  Two links off is perfect for me.
> As FYI, my SA said full length is 7.5" and two links removed is 7."  My SA also said most people do size down.  If you feel it's a bit loose now, I am sure you will love it with two links removed.  It will fit better, especially if you wear two together
> 
> As FYI, it did not take long to service.  The bracelet only took 1.5 weeks to shorten.  VCA seems to be picking up the pace on their servicing.  My Lotus earrings took 8 weeks to adjust when I first purchased them.  They were still not right.  I wanted the clips loosened an additional 1mm, so I sent it back.  The second time, it only took two weeks to adjust.  Wow!
> 
> Maybe check with your SA again on the WG MOP bracelet, and tell her you want to buy one.  I'm not sure how long ago you asked her, but I text my on Sep 28, and he got one that same day.
> 
> I am sure your SA can find the WG MOP... maybe stock just came back since you asked.
> The bracelet will go great with your other bracelets to mix and match.  Or, if you like the two exact bracelet look, get two WG MOPs.
> I really love WG MOP; can't get enough of it.  I think you will love it too.



Okay, I am glad I asked you! My wrists are about 6", so close to yours. I agree that I want this style bracelet to dangle a little, but the 7.5" is just too big! I can slip it on and off with it clasped. I guess that's an advantage, but on the other hand (haha!), I just think they are too big. The thing that has held me back on removing 2 links is that then the lengths won't be the same between all motifs. Obviously that must not bother you, so I may consider doing that. I just wish they made them a standard 7" and then some of us wouldn't have to size them!

I think I asked my SA specifically about the wg mop Magic pendant first, but from what she said, I had the impression they were out of all wg mop. But I will ask again, because I could get the bracelet for Christmas if they do have those. WG mop truly is a beautiful combination!  Thanks!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Okay, I am glad I asked you! My wrists are about 6", so close to yours. I agree that I want this style bracelet to dangle a little, but the 7.5" is just too big! I can slip it on and off with it clasped. I guess that's an advantage, but on the other hand (haha!), I just think they are too big. The thing that has held me back on removing 2 links is that then the lengths won't be the same between all motifs. Obviously that must not bother you, so I may consider doing that. I just wish they made them a standard 7" and then some of us wouldn't have to size them!
> 
> I think I asked my SA specifically about the wg mop Magic pendant first, but from what she said, I had the impression they were out of all wg mop. But I will ask again, because I could get the bracelet for Christmas if they do have those. WG mop truly is a beautiful combination!  Thanks!


Oooh oooh oooh!  I hope your SA can get you one!  We will be twins!  In both MOP and bracelet size.  
Yes, if it's rolling off your wrist, two links removed will be a perfect fit... still loose but not falling so far down your wrist.  
Send it in now before the Christmas rush!  All the ladies will be going bonkers sending in their new pieces to resize.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

BigAkoya said:


> On the bracelet, I just text my SA three weeks ago, and he got me one the same day.  Maybe check again?  Not sure how recently you asked, but maybe a new shipment came in.
> 
> I removed two links.  Full size is a bit too big on me.  Most people wear it tighter on this forum, so my true size according to the norm on this forum would be to be remove four links.  The photo makes the bracelet look tight as it's hanging on my wrist, but there is a lot of space especially when my arms at down. My SA originally said if I want a more fitted look, take out four links.  I tried on those tester bracelets, and I prefer a looser look, so I only removed two links.  My SA was actually worried I would think it's still too loose, but I told him I love it.  The bracelet is still loose and has movement.  I do not like tight bracelets.  Plus, I can put the bracelet on and off myself very easily.
> 
> I think my wrists are 5 3/4" at it's smallest.  I'm on the road now and won't fly home until Sunday, but I will measure for you to be exact, but I recall my wrist is 5 3/4."  I really love the way it fits.  For me, full length at 7.5" was a tad large. especially when my arms were down.  The bracelet hung a bit too low for me.  Two links off is perfect for me.
> As FYI, my SA said full length is 7.5" and two links removed is 7."  My SA also said most people do size down.  If you feel it's a bit loose now, I am sure you will love it with two links removed.  It will fit better, especially if you wear two together
> 
> As FYI, it did not take long to service.  The bracelet only took 1.5 weeks to shorten.  VCA seems to be picking up the pace on their servicing.  My Lotus earrings took 8 weeks to adjust when I first purchased them.  They were still not right.  I wanted the clips loosened an additional 1mm, so I sent it back.  The second time, it only took two weeks to adjust.  Wow!
> 
> Maybe check with your SA again on the WG MOP bracelet, and tell her you want to buy one.  I'm not sure how long ago you asked her, but I text my on Sep 28, and he got one that same day.
> 
> I am sure your SA can find the WG MOP... maybe stock just came back since you asked.
> The bracelet will go great with your other bracelets to mix and match.  Or, if you like the two exact bracelet look, get two WG MOPs.
> I really love WG MOP; can't get enough of it.  I think you will love it too.



Hello BigAkoya,

Do you know how many links would need to be removed if I want the bracelet to measure 6.75”? Or since 4 links removed seems to be a popular choice, what does the bracelet measure at that length would you know?


----------



## mgoch

MsRuckus said:


> I adore both of those sweet bracelets. My sister has the sweet butterfly, never removes it and it looks spectacular still after years.  I wore my RG sweet heart alone, never took it off, for years, then added a couple of other similar size heart bracelets for a while (including a chopard one that is ) until I finally got the RG love bracelet I always wanted a few months ago.   I wear them together often but do think that the sweet heart bracelet is a little bit too petite with my love bracelet and usually just prefer to wear my love alone, or with a more substantial bracelet, like my lucky motif one.
> 
> View attachment 5228727


Thank you so much for your reply!  I see what you’re saying but I think they look cool together!!!  Love!!


----------



## BigAkoya

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Hello BigAkoya,
> 
> Do you know how many links would need to be removed if I want the bracelet to measure 6.75”? Or since 4 links removed seems to be a popular choice, what does the bracelet measure at that length would you know?


Hi!  Yes, here is what my SA told me:

Full length - 7.5”
2 links out - 7”
4 links out - 6.5”
6 links out - 6”
8 links out - 5 3/4”

4 links out is snug for me. A big downside to me it is hard to put on by yourself, and I take off all my bling before I go to bed. If you want 6.75”, for me, I would take two links out. All preference of course, and it depends on the size of your wrist and if you want to stack side by side with little movement.
A typical bracelet is 7”
I would choose your best length for your tightness preference.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## DS2006

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Do you know how many links would need to be removed if I want the bracelet to measure 6.75”? Or since 4 links removed seems to be a popular choice, what does the bracelet measure at that length would you know?



There seems to be more than one set of measurements around. My SA told me recently that 4 links out is 6.75". There is also a thread where people show bracelets that have been shortened and give the measurements.






						Length of VA bracelet with links removed
					

Has anyone had one link (double-link) removed between the 5 motifs, so a total of 4 removed?  I wouldn't mind my motifs being closer, but I don't want the bracelet too short, either. I normally wear standard 7" bracelets, but the VA is more like 7.5"   I'd love to know what the total length is...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## prettychic

Thanks, I am going to ask my SA to now add back links. My question is I had 8 links removed and my wrist is measuring just like Big Akoya at 5 3/4 ", the bracelet fits just so with little if any wiggle room and hard to put on. The question I have is if I have it changed to only removing 4 links, the distance between the motifs will be unequal so do you think I should add the four links adjacent to the clasp (closure), because that way the motif themselves will still be equivalent and have the same closer distances than the original bracelet with no links removed. Big Akoya I can't thank you enough for helping all of us here with your pearls of wisdom and practical advice/opinions.


----------



## DS2006

prettychic said:


> Thanks, I am going to ask my SA to now add back links. My question is I had 8 links removed and my wrist is measuring just like Big Akoya at 5 3/4 ", the bracelet fits just so with little if any wiggle room and hard to put on. The question I have is if I have it changed to only removing 4 links, the distance between the motifs will be unequal so do you think I should add the four links adjacent to the clasp (closure), because that way the motif themselves will still be equivalent and have the same closer distances than the original bracelet with no links removed. Big Akoya I can't thank you enough for helping all of us here with your pearls of wisdom and practical advice/opinions.



When you say you had 8 links removed, are you saying 8 double links? Because that would be a tight fit on a 5 3/4" wrist.  If you have a link added back between each motif, that will equal 4 links removed, and the distance between motifs will be exactly the same. There are four chain segments between the 5 motifs.


----------



## hers4eva

Sweet Alhambra ring - VCARO85800 - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Sweet Alhambra ring, rhodium plated 18K white gold, round diamonds; diamond quality DEF, IF to VVS.




					www.vancleefarpels.com
				





Does anyone own this sweet alhambra ring?
I am guessing it is way more beautiful in person than these pictures?

Any pictures and/or feedback on this ring would be so helpful.

I thought it would be the perfect pinkie ring?

Thanks so much  

edit: does anyone have this in earrings, necklace or bracelet if you don’t have this ring?


----------



## BigAkoya

prettychic said:


> Thanks, I am going to ask my SA to now add back links. My question is I had 8 links removed and my wrist is measuring just like Big Akoya at 5 3/4 ", the bracelet fits just so with little if any wiggle room and hard to put on. The question I have is if I have it changed to only removing 4 links, the distance between the motifs will be unequal so do you think I should add the four links adjacent to the clasp (closure), because that way the motif themselves will still be equivalent and have the same closer distances than the original bracelet with no links removed. Big Akoya I can't thank you enough for helping all of us here with your pearls of wisdom and practical advice/opinions.


Hi, if your wrist is 5 3/4" like mine, 8 links out is super tight to me.  Plus, for me, there would be no way I could put it on by myself which would reduce the enjoyment of my bracelets.  On adding some links back, VCA does not give you a choice where you want them.  They have their guidelines, so you cannot have all links added near the the clasp.

Plus, if you add all the links near the clasp, you will now have a weight distribution problem.
Links are light and motifs are heavy.  The motifs will be heavy, so they will naturally rotate to the underside of your wrist. This means you have the potential of all those extra links and clasp flipped to the top because they are lighter than all those motifs.  It is similar to wearing a Sweet bracelet with just one motif.  Because of the weight distribution, the sweet motif moves to the underside of the wrist (unless you wear it super tight).  You can't assume your arm will stay still as what you see in the mod shots.  Mod shots are not real life.  In real life, we move, and weight distribution matters a lot.  It's similar to when you see people wear these really dainty chains with a tiny pendant.  The pendant does not have enough weight, so the necklace ends up just "laying" on the neck as there is no weight to help it "hang" on the neck.  Then you see the person fidget with that pendant constantly and keep pulling it down to make it look pretty.  The Tiffany DBTY necklace is a perfect example when worn in real life (again, not seen in a mod shot where the person already pulled it down for the photo).  I'm not saying this always happens, as everyone is built differently, but it is a common issue.

I would have VCA add them back using their standards.  VCA has a certain way of adding and removing links based on what they see is aesthetically pleasing along with weight balance.  They are the experts, and I would allow them to decide.

I am glad this was helpful.  I took some mod shots of how loose my bracelet is with two links removed.  Sorry for the bad photos, as I am really horrible at photos.  This is also in a hotel and lighting is bad too, but you can get an idea of the looseness, which is the purpose here, even if the photo is not perfect.  You can see how loose my bracelet with two links out; it is not tight at all and I really love this look.  When viewed from the top, it lays nicely, and motifs do not look like they are strangling my wrist and creating dents in my skin (not a good look to me).

For me, I choose a looser look because I like the swing.  Equally important though is the fact I can put it on and take it off by myself. I know I will not wear my bracelet as often if I need to have someone help me.

I hope this gives you a better view to help you decide.  As I said though, fit is 100% preference.
If you decide to adjust, do it now!  They seem to be super fast servicing pieces.  I think come November when people start shopping for Christmas, they will get backed up again with adjustments.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  Yes, here is what my SA told me:
> 
> Full length - 7.5”
> 2 links out - 7”
> 4 links out - 6.5”
> 6 links out - 6”
> 8 links out - 5 3/4”
> 
> 4 links out is snug for me. A big downside to me it is hard to put on by yourself, and I take off all my bling before I go to bed. If you want 6.75”, for me, I would take two links out. All preference of course, and it depends on the size of your wrist and if you want to stack side by side with little movement.
> A typical bracelet is 7”
> I would choose your best length for your tightness preference.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Omg you are the best! So I took photos of my tennis bracelet that I had sized to 6.75”. As you can see it touches my palm which I know bugs a lot of people but it really doesn’t bother me actually. My loves on my other wrist also touch the top of my palm but not as much as my tennis bracelet does. My wrist measures 6” and my loves on my left wrist are 17s which is considered a loose fit. As you can see I have a lot of room with my tennis bracelet and unfortunately I cannot even wear it with my loves because it slides right over it and the scratches are not worth it so I wear it on my right wrist. I’m thinking 4 links would probably be my preferred fit as I don’t think it would be considered snug because I absolutely do not want that either, loose is my preference but even 7” is too much for me. My next question is, my fiancé wants to get a matching malachite 5 motif with me and his wrist is much, much bigger than mine. I believe he got his tennis bracelet sized to 8-8.5” if I remember correctly. Could VCA use my extra links and apply them to his bracelet?








DS2006 said:


> There seems to be more than one set of measurements around. My SA told me recently that 4 links out is 6.75". There is also a thread where people show bracelets that have been shortened and give the measurements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Length of VA bracelet with links removed
> 
> 
> Has anyone had one link (double-link) removed between the 5 motifs, so a total of 4 removed?  I wouldn't mind my motifs being closer, but I don't want the bracelet too short, either. I normally wear standard 7" bracelets, but the VA is more like 7.5"   I'd love to know what the total length is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



Thank you so much! I tried searching for a thread like this but apparently my wording was off lol. You guys are so helpful, thank you!! My loves are 17s which is a loose fit and my tennis bracelet measures 6.75” so I’m thinking 4 links removed will still be considered a loose fit which I do want.


----------



## BigAkoya

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Omg you are the best! So I took photos of my tennis bracelet that I had sized to 6.75”. As you can see it touches my palm which I know bugs a lot of people but it really doesn’t bother me actually. My loves on my other wrist also touch the top of my palm but not as much as my tennis bracelet does. My wrist measures 6” and my loves on my left wrist are 17s which is considered a loose fit. As you can see I have a lot of room with my tennis bracelet and unfortunately I cannot even wear it with my loves because it slides right over it and the scratches are not worth it so I wear it on my right wrist. I’m thinking 4 links would probably be my preferred fit as I don’t think it would be considered snug because I absolutely do not want that either, loose is my preference but even 7” is too much for me. My next question is, my fiancé wants to get a matching malachite 5 motif with me and his wrist is much, much bigger than mine. I believe he got his tennis bracelet sized to 8-8.5” if I remember correctly. Could VCA use my extra links and apply them to his bracelet?
> 
> View attachment 5229266
> 
> View attachment 5229267
> 
> View attachment 5229269
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I tried searching for a thread like this but apparently my wording was off lol. You guys are so helpful, thank you!! My loves are 17s which is a loose fit and my tennis bracelet measures 6.75” so I’m thinking 4 links removed will still be considered a loose fit which I do want.


Yes, looking at your photo, four links out would probably be your preferred size.  

On your fiance, I think that's so romantic to get matching bracelet themes.  I do not think VCA will allow re-using of links from other pieces to add on.  They will probably ask it to be separate transactions, but who knows these day  

Back to his and hers matching jewelry    , I saw a guy wearing the Perlee signature bangle, and it looked great on him.  As a future thought... you and him could get matching Perlee signature bangles and engrave the inside... perhaps for a special occasion.

Good luck to you, but most of all... congratulations to you on your engagement!  How wonderful.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, looking at your photo, four links out would probably be your preferred size.
> 
> On your fiance, I think that's so romantic to get matching bracelet themes.  I do not think VCA will allow re-using of links from other pieces to add on.  They will probably ask it to be separate transactions, but who knows these day
> 
> Back to his and hers matching jewelry    , I saw a guy wearing the Perlee signature bangle, and it looked great on him.  As a future thought... you and him could get matching Perlee signature bangles and engrave the inside... perhaps for a special occasion.
> 
> Good luck to you, but most of all... congratulations to you on your engagement!  How wonderful.



Aw thank you so much, you’re so kind!! ❤️ He has Cartier pieces but he LOVES VCA but we have not seen any men wear the 5 motif Alhambra! Story time, two weeks ago we were in our local NM Chanel and one of the guy SAs working there completely stopped me in my tracks, I even abruptly cut off my SA, when I saw his wrist!! I asked him if I could take a picture and he said absolutely!! I was obsessing over it for approximately 5 mins lol!! This is just such a cool stack for a guy if anyone has ever wondered how it looks on men!! Now that I think about it, his wrist is bigger too so I should have asked him if he added extra links and how.


----------



## pearl421

Hi all, first time poster here and a bit nervous! I’m curious if anyone has any insights into how long orders are taking to be filled in general. I put down a deposit for a pair of vintage Alhambra white gold diamond earrings back in august with my SA at the NY flagship and he said last week still no news from Paris. Apparently all workshops were shut down for the month of September? Im ready to wait for like a year and half for these earrings but slightly hopeful they’ll arrive sooner (like by Christmas maybe?? Wishful thinking?)


----------



## DS2006

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Aw thank you so much, you’re so kind!! ❤ He has Cartier pieces but he LOVES VCA but we have not seen any men wear the 5 motif Alhambra! Story time, two weeks ago we were in our local NM Chanel and one of the guy SAs working there completely stopped me in my tracks, I even abruptly cut off my SA, when I saw his wrist!! I asked him if I could take a picture and he said absolutely!! I was obsessing over it for approximately 5 mins lol!! This is just such a cool stack for a guy if anyone has ever wondered how it looks on men!! Now that I think about it, his wrist is bigger too so I should have asked him if he added extra links and how.
> 
> View attachment 5229288



Just wanted to mention that malachite is one of the most delicate stones and cannot get wet, etc. It wouldn't be the best stone in a bracelet for anyone that is active and works out, cooks, etc. wearing jewelry. If I were to get malachite in a bracelet, I would put it on when I am ready to go out to dinner and take it off when I get back home. It's just not a daily wear piece. The solid hammered gold is the best, and next best would be onyx and tiger eye (which that SA has on). From what I can see, he doesn't have links added between motifs. We are seeing some male celebrities wearing Alhambra now (there's a thread with celebrity photos in the top section of this page, so check out the last 2-3 pages and you'll see some men!). It's great other than they are making the supply even less for the rest of us!


----------



## DS2006

pearl421 said:


> Hi all, first time poster here and a bit nervous! I’m curious if anyone has any insights into how long orders are taking to be filled in general. I put down a deposit for a pair of vintage Alhambra white gold diamond earrings back in august with my SA at the NY flagship and he said last week still no news from Paris. Apparently all workshops were shut down for the month of September? Im ready to wait for like a year and half for these earrings but slightly hopeful they’ll arrive sooner (like by Christmas maybe?? Wishful thinking?)



Welcome! You'll find this a very friendly and helpful group, so please don't ever be nervous about asking a question!

I will say that it will vary depending on the item, and there is no way to foresee when something ordered might come in. Some requests have been met in a week or two, and others have waited for months. I am replying because I had also asked about a couple of white gold items at the NY flagship recently, and my SA told me it would likely be next year before they have more pieces come in.  I think they have no idea until a shipment actually arrives. It's certainly possible the earrings could come in by Christmas, but there's no telling how many deposits have been paid on that particular item. If there are no work interruptions again (other than normal holidays), then we can hope that sometime in 2022 we might see stock return to normal levels! We will look forward to seeing your new earrings!


----------



## 880

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Aw thank you so much, you’re so kind!! ❤ He has Cartier pieces but he LOVES VCA but we have not seen any men wear the 5 motif Alhambra! Story time, two weeks ago we were in our local NM Chanel and one of the guy SAs working there completely stopped me in my tracks, I even abruptly cut off my SA, when I saw his wrist!! I asked him if I could take a picture and he said absolutely!! I was obsessing over it for approximately 5 mins lol!! This is just such a cool stack for a guy if anyone has ever wondered how it looks on men!! Now that I think about it, his wrist is bigger too so I should have asked him if he added extra links and how.
> 
> View attachment 5229288


I could be mistaken, but I thought @Yoshi1296 has some Alhambra on the wrist?


----------



## prettychic

BigAkoya said:


> Hi, if your wrist is 5 3/4" like mine, 8 links out is super tight to me.  Plus, for me, there would be no way I could put it on by myself which would reduce the enjoyment of my bracelets.  On adding some links back, VCA does not give you a choice where you want them.  They have their guidelines, so you cannot have all links added near the the clasp.
> 
> Plus, if you add all the links near the clasp, you will now have a weight distribution problem.
> Links are light and motifs are heavy.  The motifs will be heavy, so they will naturally rotate to the underside of your wrist. This means you have the potential of all those extra links and clasp flipped to the top because they are lighter than all those motifs.  It is similar to wearing a Sweet bracelet with just one motif.  Because of the weight distribution, the sweet motif moves to the underside of the wrist (unless you wear it super tight).  You can't assume your arm will stay still as what you see in the mod shots.  Mod shots are not real life.  In real life, we move, and weight distribution matters a lot.  It's similar to when you see people wear these really dainty chains with a tiny pendant.  The pendant does not have enough weight, so the necklace ends up just "laying" on the neck as there is no weight to help it "hang" on the neck.  Then you see the person fidget with that pendant constantly and keep pulling it down to make it look pretty.  The Tiffany DBTY necklace is a perfect example when worn in real life (again, not seen in a mod shot where the person already pulled it down for the photo).  I'm not saying this always happens, as everyone is built differently, but it is a common issue.
> 
> I would have VCA add them back using their standards.  VCA has a certain way of adding and removing links based on what they see is aesthetically pleasing along with weight balance.  They are the experts, and I would allow them to decide.
> 
> I am glad this was helpful.  I took some mod shots of how loose my bracelet is with two links removed.  Sorry for the bad photos, as I am really horrible at photos.  This is also in a hotel and lighting is bad too, but you can get an idea of the looseness, which is the purpose here, even if the photo is not perfect.  You can see how loose my bracelet with two links out; it is not tight at all and I really love this look.  When viewed from the top, it lays nicely, and motifs do not look like they are strangling my wrist and creating dents in my skin (not a good look to me).
> 
> For me, I choose a looser look because I like the swing.  Equally important though is the fact I can put it on and take it off by myself. I know I will not wear my bracelet as often if I need to have someone help me.
> 
> I hope this gives you a better view to help you decide.  As I said though, fit is 100% preference.
> If you decide to adjust, do it now!  They seem to be super fast servicing pieces.  I think come November when people start shopping for Christmas, they will get backed up again with adjustments.
> 
> View attachment 5229166
> View attachment 5229168


Thanks Big Akoya, I am following your clear advice and taking it in to VCA to make the proper adjustments and adding back links (two pairs totalling four little links). I can't thank you enough for your beautiful pictures!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

DS2006 said:


> Just wanted to mention that malachite is one of the most delicate stones and cannot get wet, etc. It wouldn't be the best stone in a bracelet for anyone that is active and works out, cooks, etc. wearing jewelry. If I were to get malachite in a bracelet, I would put it on when I am ready to go out to dinner and take it off when I get back home. It's just not a daily wear piece. The solid hammered gold is the best, and next best would be onyx and tiger eye (which that SA has on). From what I can see, he doesn't have links added between motifs. We are seeing some male celebrities wearing Alhambra now (there's a thread with celebrity photos in the top section of this page, so check out the last 2-3 pages and you'll see some men!). It's great other than they are making the supply even less for the rest of us!



Regarding malachite, I know it's incredibly delicate so that is something we both have to consider. We also love Guilloche of course, who doesn't?! But the color is gorgeous. I am very careful with all of my jewelry with the exception of my Loves that are always on unfortunately so I am okay with removing my things when I cannot wear them. I recently got engaged this past NYE and I have a bad OCD habit of removing my ring before washing my hands which I know is so stupid but I find that I cannot wash my hands real well with jewelry on my hands so I remove it but when I do that in public like at a restaurant I make sure to stick it in my purse in a small pouch or a pocket. I don't mind the delicateness of malachite, as for my fiancé, he doesn't wear his pieces except for out to dinners or special occasions so I think we might be safe. My top 3 options are malachite, onyx, and guilloche/pave which would not be my first purchase though. Too many beautiful options! And I'm going to check out that thread now, thank you!!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

880 said:


> I could be mistaken, but I thought @Yoshi1296 has some Alhambra on the wrist?



Thank you! I'll have to take a look and see what he has (:


----------



## pblog1

has anyone seen the blue agate bracelet in store? I see it available online, but I’d like to pick the shade. Thanks!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

pblog1 said:


> has anyone seen the blue agate bracelet in store? I see it available online, but I’d like to pick the shade. Thanks!



All the stone shades will vary whether it is lighter or darker so what you see online may not be the exact same shade of blue you receive unfortunately. That's why if you can get to a boutique it is nice to choose from options if they have enough stock.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Yes and no.  I told my SA I want to order one.  My SA is bringing in the one ring available for me to see in real life and try on.  If I like it, which I am 99% sure I will love it, I will order (e.g. pay) for one to be made.  He is bringing in other pieces for me to try on.  I need to fly to see him, so we time our visits when he can get the goodies in.  I will fly there in 1.5 weeks.
> 
> I will try and take photos of the ring if he allows it.  Technically, that ring they are sending over is sold and not mine, so I do want to be respectful of that if no modshots are allowed of that particular piece.
> 
> Did you already get the RDN lapis earrings?  I was planning on wearing the Hellebore with my Lotus earrings as that is what they show online.  However, I am now thinking of lapis earrings and will ask if they will make a small version of Hellebore.  If no, RDN lapis in WG would be my next choice.  Did you ask if they could order one in WG?  If they will not, then for me, I will skip RDN.  I'm a purist and can't mix metals, not even a tiny drop.
> 
> So... ask me in 1.5 weeks if I put in my order!  I hope to say yes yes yes!


BigA did you try the ring and all the other items yet? Curious on your thoughts.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> BigA did you try the ring and all the other items yet? Curious on your thoughts.


You have a great memory.  My appt is Saturday!  My SA text me yesterday and said the goodies are here waiting for me to try on.   After my business meetings this week, I will head out to see the ring!

I am really really excited about this ring.  I won't pump it up too much in my mind as then I'll be let down.    
I'll take photos of the ring in case you or others might want to order one too.   

Oh, I'll pick up my new Lotus earrings too as they just came back from service on earlier this week, so he's holding them for me.  This is the second time I sent them in... such drama on earrings to get a perfect fit.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> You have a great memory.  My appt is Saturday!  My SA text me yesterday and said the goodies are here waiting for me to try on.   After my business meetings this week, I will head out to see the ring!
> 
> I am really really excited about this ring.  I won't pump it up too much in my mind as then I'll be let down.
> I'll take photos of the ring in case you or others might want to order on too.
> 
> Oh, I'll pick up my new Lotus earrings too as they just came back from service on earlier this week, so he's holding them for me.  This is the second time I sent them in... such drama on earrings to get a perfect fit.


Exciting!! Hope your earrings fit well this time.


----------



## pearl421

DS2006 said:


> Welcome! You'll find this a very friendly and helpful group, so please don't ever be nervous about asking a question!
> 
> I will say that it will vary depending on the item, and there is no way to foresee when something ordered might come in. Some requests have been met in a week or two, and others have waited for months. I am replying because I had also asked about a couple of white gold items at the NY flagship recently, and my SA told me it would likely be next year before they have more pieces come in.  I think they have no idea until a shipment actually arrives. It's certainly possible the earrings could come in by Christmas, but there's no telling how many deposits have been paid on that particular item. If there are no work interruptions again (other than normal holidays), then we can hope that sometime in 2022 we might see stock return to normal levels! We will look forward to seeing your new earrings!



Thank you so much for this kind reply! This certainly gives me hope and also is very validating  I was starting to think of all kinds of bad scenarios lol. The wait has definitely made me value them a lot more. I can’t wait to get them and share them here!


----------



## missie1

mgoch said:


> Hi everyone!  I"m new to VCA and I'm really eyeing the sweet alhambra bracelet in the MOP butterfly motif.  I currently wear my rose gold cartier love cuff and another rose gold bracelet and thought it would look good in this stack.  Any thoughts?  I also like the sweet heart bracelet....


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> You have a great memory.  My appt is Saturday!  My SA text me yesterday and said the goodies are here waiting for me to try on.   After my business meetings this week, I will head out to see the ring!
> 
> I am really really excited about this ring.  I won't pump it up too much in my mind as then I'll be let down.
> I'll take photos of the ring in case you or others might want to order one too.
> 
> Oh, I'll pick up my new Lotus earrings too as they just came back from service on earlier this week, so he's holding them for me.  This is the second time I sent them in... such drama on earrings to get a perfect fit.


It's good to have happy ears. Looking forward to your post-VCA missive. These are the good stressors. 
Safe and speedy travels!


----------



## Yoshi1296

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Aw thank you so much, you’re so kind!! ❤ He has Cartier pieces but he LOVES VCA but we have not seen any men wear the 5 motif Alhambra! Story time, two weeks ago we were in our local NM Chanel and one of the guy SAs working there completely stopped me in my tracks, I even abruptly cut off my SA, when I saw his wrist!! I asked him if I could take a picture and he said absolutely!! I was obsessing over it for approximately 5 mins lol!! This is just such a cool stack for a guy if anyone has ever wondered how it looks on men!! Now that I think about it, his wrist is bigger too so I should have asked him if he added extra links and how.
> 
> View attachment 5229288





880 said:


> I could be mistaken, but I thought @Yoshi1296 has some Alhambra on the wrist?



Thanks @880 ! 

Hi @cmadtmifyb0623 I love that stack on that person you took a pic of. I have that same cartier chain bracelet too!! If your partner likes VCA...go for it. I get lots of compliments on my VCA as a guy. I have some pics of me wearing it here for reference. I have two of the same one, one to wear on each wrist. But currently, since I'm home just working on my capstone thesis for school, I just keep one on for now and leave the other in its pouch...

I hope this helps!!!!


----------



## sandra w

Nice fotos .......


----------



## EpiFanatic

pearl421 said:


> Hi all, first time poster here and a bit nervous! I’m curious if anyone has any insights into how long orders are taking to be filled in general. I put down a deposit for a pair of vintage Alhambra white gold diamond earrings back in august with my SA at the NY flagship and he said last week still no news from Paris. Apparently all workshops were shut down for the month of September? Im ready to wait for like a year and half for these earrings but slightly hopeful they’ll arrive sooner (like by Christmas maybe?? Wishful thinking?)


Just don’t get your hopes up for Christmas since you just put your deposit down in August. Most SAs are saying at least 6 months, and 8-10 is very possible. I put my special order deposit in June and my SA says count on 2022. Look at it this way, if you get it in 2021, it will be a nice surprise.


----------



## sandra w

akword that they say they are closed in september, normaly ef shuts down in august......


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Yoshi1296 said:


> Thanks @880 !
> 
> Hi @cmadtmifyb0623 I love that stack on that person you took a pic of. I have that same cartier chain bracelet too!! If your partner likes VCA...go for it. I get lots of compliments on my VCA as a guy. I have some pics of me wearing it here for reference. I have two of the same one, one to wear on each wrist. But currently, since I'm home just working on my capstone thesis for school, I just keep one on for now and leave the other in its pouch...
> 
> I hope this helps!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5229629
> View attachment 5229630
> View attachment 5229632
> View attachment 5229633
> View attachment 5229634



Ahhhh omg the hammered looks stunning on you!! Perfection ❤️


----------



## pearl421

sandra w said:


> akword that they say they are closed in september, normaly ef shuts down in august......


i might have mis-remembered.... maybe it was August....


----------



## pearl421

EpiFanatic said:


> Just don’t get your hopes up for Christmas since you just put your deposit down in August. Most SAs are saying at least 6 months, and 8-10 is very possible. I put my special order deposit in June and my SA says count on 2022. Look at it this way, if you get it in 2021, it will be a nice surprise.


Thank you this is really helpful! When I put down the deposit he said at least they were still taking orders with this one. There were some like the Lucky Spring Plum Blossom they weren't even allowed to take orders for anymore. I was also considering the Fleurette AND by chance they had a pair in the store I could take home, but in the end I just felt it wasn't what I truly wanted.


----------



## jenaps

BigAkoya said:


> You have a great memory.  My appt is Saturday!  My SA text me yesterday and said the goodies are here waiting for me to try on.   After my business meetings this week, I will head out to see the ring!
> 
> I am really really excited about this ring.  I won't pump it up too much in my mind as then I'll be let down.
> I'll take photos of the ring in case you or others might want to order one too.
> 
> Oh, I'll pick up my new Lotus earrings too as they just came back from service on earlier this week, so he's holding them for me.  This is the second time I sent them in... such drama on earrings to get a perfect fit.


Can’t wait to hear about it! Can you also take a look at the holiday pendant.  I want to hear your thoughts on the pink color when you see it in person!


----------



## sandra w

pearl421 said:


> i might have mis-remembered.... maybe it was August....


Probaly .......yes


----------



## BigAkoya

jenaps said:


> Can’t wait to hear about it! Can you also take a look at the holiday pendant.  I want to hear your thoughts on the pink color when you see it in person!


Sure, I'll ask. I thought the HPs were sold out though.  I did not ask for one, so I'll see if they have one I can take photo.


----------



## jenaps

BigAkoya said:


> Sure, I'll ask. I thought the HPs were sold out though.  I did not ask for one, so I'll see if they have one I can take photo.


Thanks!!!

Hopefully they have one there to at least ‘look’ at - maybe that is allocated to someone else…


----------



## LJNLori

Here is my bracelet with 4 links taken out.  It's pretty much 6.75".  I think it's too small and wondering how to get 2 links back in...will need to go in, though I will want to buy something the minute I get there.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

LJNLori said:


> Here is my bracelet with 4 links taken out.  It's pretty much 6.75".  I think it's too small and wondering how to get 2 links back in...will need to go in, though I will want to buy something the minute I get there.
> View attachment 5230265



What size is your wrist?


----------



## BigAkoya

LJNLori said:


> Here is my bracelet with 4 links taken out.  It's pretty much 6.75".  I think it's too small and wondering how to get 2 links back in...will need to go in, though I will want to buy something the minute I get there.
> View attachment 5230265


You can just text your SA.  He will send you a FedEx label and you can ship your bracelet to him.  Easy.  No need to wait until you go in.  Get your bracelet repair in the queue to avoid delay.

I just know this... after Halloween, people get into the holiday spirit and start buying gifts... the holiday madness begins.  And of course, everyone wants their repairs completed before Christmas.  You can avoid the mad rush by sending your bracelet in now for service.


----------



## 911snowball

happyish, I am enchanted by your 20 yg pave.  I have the guilloche/pave version and wear it all the time. So much I would love to get the 20 yg in full pave. Was it a SO?  I have only seen the 10 yg and the 20 wg in full pave at my boutique.


----------



## DS2006

LJNLori said:


> Here is my bracelet with 4 links taken out.  It's pretty much 6.75".  I think it's too small and wondering how to get 2 links back in...will need to go in, though I will want to buy something the minute I get there.
> View attachment 5230265


Hmm, when I see this, I wonder if I should take 4 out! It's very close to 7"!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Hmm, when I see this, I wonder if I should take 4 out! It's very close to 7"!


Keep in mind that length is not the true usable length.  This is because the motifs are thick, about a quarter of an inch, and that takes away from the total wearable circumference which then makes it nearer to a 6.5" (using her bracelet example above).

I think that's a common mistake people do, forgetting this is not a simple thin link chain where you get the full usable length. From other posts, it seems a lot of people size it too small and then have to add links back.  

You may like four links out and prefer a tighter fit.  Can you get to a store and try it on?  It not, maybe take two links out first and try it.  A big worry for me is putting it on by myself.  I do not want to depend on anyone to have to help me with my bracelet, nor do I want to jump through hoops and try for 10 minutes to get it on.  I almost had my SA add back the two links as it annoyed me to put my bracelet on.  I got good at it and now have my trick, so I can put it on in a few seconds.  I know if it were four links out, no way could I put it on myself.   

Another idea since you have two bracelets... send both in, but size one bracelet to remove two links and the other to remove four links.  You can then decide in the comfort of your own home!   If I could not get to a store, I would probably do this for peace of mind.  I know it's splitting hairs, but I think you and I like to split hairs to get it exact.   My SA told me no one has ever been so precise to ask for ear clips to be loosened by an additional 1mm.


----------



## Yoshi1296

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Ahhhh omg the hammered looks stunning on you!! Perfection ❤



Thanks!!


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> Keep in mind that length is not the true usable length.  This is because the motifs are thick, about a quarter of an inch, and that takes away from the total wearable circumference which then makes it nearer to a 6.5" (using her bracelet example above).
> 
> I think that's a common mistake people do, forgetting this is not a simple thin link chain where you get the full usable length. From other posts, it seems a lot of people size it too small and then have to add links back.
> 
> You may like four links out and prefer a tighter fit.  Can you get to a store and try it on?  It not, maybe take two links out first and try it.  A big worry for me is putting it on by myself.  I do not want to depend on anyone to have to help me with my bracelet, nor do I want to jump through hoops and try for 10 minutes to get it on.  I almost had my SA add back the two links as it annoyed me to put my bracelet on.  I got good at it and now have my trick, so I can put it on in a few seconds.  I know if it were four links out, no way could I put it on myself.
> 
> Another idea since you have two bracelets... send both in, but size one bracelet to remove two links and the other to remove four links.  You can then decide in the comfort of your own home!   If I could not get to a store, I would probably do this for peace of mind.  I know it's splitting hairs, but I think you and I like to split hairs to get it exact.   My SA told me no one has ever been so precise to ask for ear clips to be loosened by an additional 1mm.



Yes, we definitely have some things in common!   I am a deliberator and almost drive myself crazy trying to make THE RIGHT DECISION!!! I am unfortunately nowhere near a boutique. I don't like a tight fit. My 7" tennis bracelet hangs with plenty of extra room. But I wasn't thinking about the motifs making the inner circumference less. I put mine on similarly to the way you do, and when I am in a hurry, it seems to be harder, so I definitely don't want it to be too short! I think the issue is, I'd mentally like even spacing between motifs. It's too long as it is and might be too short with 4 taken out. Then taking two out means uneven chain lengths. So you can see why I have never actually shortened my bracelets!!!! 

VCA won't do what I really want according to my SA. I want one link taken out between each motif, and one link added back near the clasp. 3 out should make it the 7" I'd prefer!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Yes, we definitely have some things in common!   I am a deliberator and almost drive myself crazy trying to make THE RIGHT DECISION!!! I am unfortunately nowhere near a boutique. I don't like a tight fit. My 7" tennis bracelet hangs with plenty of extra room. But I wasn't thinking about the motifs making the inner circumference less. I put mine on similarly to the way you do, and when I am in a hurry, it seems to be harder, so I definitely don't want it to be too short! I think the issue is, I'd mentally like even spacing between motifs. It's too long as it is and might be too short with 4 taken out. Then taking two out means uneven chain lengths. So you can see why I have never actually shortened my bracelets!!!!
> 
> VCA won't do what I really want according to my SA. I want one link taken out between each motif, and one link added back near the clasp. 3 out should make it the 7" I'd prefer!


I would take two out if it were me.  Four is tight as others have mentioned, and I like movement.
Plus, you will go nuts putting it on yourself with four out which means you will wear it less which will be a shame given those special bracelets you have.  Plus, keep in mind these are lobster clasps which means you have to over hook them to get them in the clasp due to the nature of the design.  When putting it on by yourself, this means you have to pull the bracelet in even “tighter” to get the loop to fit through the curve of the hook. I really hate lobster clasps, but they are secure which is why they are so often used.

You will not even notice the distance between each motif once it is on your wrist.  I am like you that I don’t like tight.

For fun and to help ease your mind, here are my bracelets, one laid out straight and the other closed in a loop as it would look when worn. I think you will find it ok and you will love the fact it fits better on you.

UPDATE:  And by the way, you do not want too many links near the clasp as the clasp itself is already equivalent to TWO links long.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> I would take two out if it were me.  Four is tight as others have mentioned, and I like movement.
> Plus, you will go nuts putting it on yourself with four out which means you will wear it less which will be a shame given those special bracelets you have.  Plus, keep in mind these are lobster clasps which means you have to over hook them to get them in the clasp due to the nature of the design.  When putting it on by yourself, this means you have to pull the bracelet in even “tighter” to get the loop to fit through the curve of the hook. I really hate lobster clasps, but they are secure which is why they are so often used.
> 
> You will not even notice the distance between each motif once it is on your wrist.  I am like you that I don’t like tight.
> 
> For fun and to help ease your mind, here are my bracelets, one laid out straight and the other closed in a loop as it would look when worn. I think you will find it ok and you will love the fact it fits better on you.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> View attachment 5230404


Those are so beautiful! Thank you!  Actually, the spacing difference isn't very noticeable when the bracelet is clasped. I should just go ahead and at least have one shortened by two links. Then I can send the others later. I need to ask my SA if she has any MOP anyway. Then maybe I could just have that one shortened and send the others after the holidays.


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Those are so beautiful! Thank you!  Actually, the spacing difference isn't very noticeable when the bracelet is clasped. I should just go ahead and at least have one shortened by two links. Then I can send the others later. I need to ask my SA if she has any MOP anyway. Then maybe I could just have that one shortened and send the others after the holidays.


Right... the clasp adds to the the distance between the motifs if you will.
I'm not sure if you saw my update above, but you have to also factor in the actual clasp.

This is what I posted above, but you may not have seen:
UPDATE: And by the way, you do not want too many links near the clasp as the clasp itself is already equivalent to TWO links long.

Then you'll have this big empty air gap at the clasp.  VCA has really thought this through.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Hopefully this is appropriate to post here and won’t get deleted, but in relation to yesterday’s discussions, here is my fiancé’s current stack. I think malachite or onyx would be a perfect addition


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

DS2006 said:


> Those are so beautiful! Thank you!  Actually, the spacing difference isn't very noticeable when the bracelet is clasped. I should just go ahead and at least have one shortened by two links. Then I can send the others later. I need to ask my SA if she has any MOP anyway. Then maybe I could just have that one shortened and send the others after the holidays.



You mentioned your’s have not been shortened at all right? And I read your wrist is 6” so same as mine. Do you have a picture of your bracelets on your wrist? I’m curious to see what they look like (: I’m starting to think BigAkoya is right though and I think I’d rather have 2 links removed than 4 for comfortability.


----------



## BigAkoya

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Hopefully this is appropriate to post here and won’t get deleted, but in relation to yesterday’s discussions, here is my fiancé’s current stack. I think malachite or onyx would be a perfect addition
> 
> View attachment 5230425


I vote oynx!  It really pops.  Also, your fiance's stack is very architectural, not soft.  I think the harshness of oynx against the softness of the Alhambra motif would look great added to the stack. 

Malachite is nice, but my gut feel says malachite against that stack would look a bit more "lucky charm" soft and cutesy.
With malachite, depending on how it's worn, there is a fine line between the eye seeing the elegance of the green vs. the "oh, you're wearing a cutesy green lucky charms bracelet"

Hope that makes sense.  It's all preference of course, but for your fiance and that stack, I vote oynx.

By the way, if you fiance is Irish, the malachite would be kind of cool in a way.  My husband is half Irish, half British which is why I thought of that.


----------



## DS2006

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> You mentioned your’s have not been shortened at all right? And I read your wrist is 6” so same as mine. Do you have a picture of your bracelets on your wrist? I’m curious to see what they look like (: I’m starting to think BigAkoya is right though and I think I’d rather have 2 links removed than 4 for comfortability.



Yes, I have not shortened my bracelets. I only have pictures of the top of my wrist. I agree, and I think I will try two removed first. I have a feeling that will be the best size. I definitely wouldn't want them to be harder to put on!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

BigAkoya said:


> I vote oynx!  It really pops.  Also, your fiance's stack is very architectural, not soft.  I think the harshness of oynx against the softness of the Alhambra motif would look great added to the stack.
> 
> Malachite is nice, but my gut feel says malachite against that stack would look a bit more "lucky charm" soft and cutesy.
> With malachite, depending on how it's worn, there is a fine line between the eye seeing the elegance of the green vs. the "oh, you're wearing a cutesy green lucky charms bracelet"
> 
> Hope that makes sense.  It's all preference of course, but for your fiance and that stack, I vote oynx.
> 
> By the way, if you fiance is Irish, the malachite would be kind of cool in a way.  My husband is half Irish, half British which is why I thought of that.



Actually it’s funny you say that, we are both part Irish!! I can’t believe I’ve never thought about this! But my vote is onyx for him too I think it will look so cool!


----------



## Mimiiiz

Hey guys! I'm a total VCA newbie and just got my first piece today, the Sweet Alhambra Carnelian necklace in rose gold. In the store, the SA showed me two to choose from and I noticed that there seemed to be tiny gaps between the stone and the setting, which I noticed because it was placed on a light grey display tray and immediately noticed the gaps due to the colour contrast. I told the SA about it and she said it was completely normal and kind of pressured me along when I was unsure, saying these two pieces were the last ones they have and stock is very limited so not sure when they'll get more in. This kinda pushed me to overlook the gaps and convince myself I'm being too picky and it's fine. So I purchased it and went home, and decided to take it out for closer inspection (this time without pressure in the store haha) I noticed the gaps/air lines seem to be more obvious than I had remembered (probably due to the indoor lighting vs natural at home). Like it's defs very visible when placed against a light source which I thought is ok as long as it's not noticeable when worn normally, but upon closer look even when not against the light and in it's box (against the black backing) I could ever so slightly make out the gap line on the top half (which is the half with more noticeable gap). 

I'm just not sure if I'm looking too much into this, and this is totally normal thing? As it's my first time buying from them so I don't know what to expect. Can you guys make out your gaps even not put against a light?

Does anyone else own a sweet alhambra carnelian necklace with the same issue? Gap/air lines very noticeable against a light, and if looking really close can still make them out even in normal settings, against a dark background? 

Would be great if you guys could help! I'm not sure if I should exchange, as I don't wanna come off as an annoying customer and ask my SA to find a few more for me to choose from, where hopefully one will have a less noticeable gap. 

Thanks!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mimiiiz said:


> Hey guys! I'm a total VCA newbie and just got my first piece today, the Sweet Alhambra Carnelian necklace in rose gold. In the store, the SA showed me two to choose from and I noticed that there seemed to be tiny gaps between the stone and the setting, which I noticed because it was placed on a light grey display tray and immediately noticed the gaps due to the colour contrast. I told the SA about it and she said it was completely normal and kind of pressured me along when I was unsure, saying these two pieces were the last ones they have and stock is very limited so not sure when they'll get more in. This kinda pushed me to overlook the gaps and convince myself I'm being too picky and it's fine. So I purchased it and went home, and decided to take it out for closer inspection (this time without pressure in the store haha) I noticed the gaps/air lines seem to be more obvious than I had remembered (probably due to the indoor lighting vs natural at home). Like it's defs very visible when placed against a light source which I thought is ok as long as it's not noticeable when worn normally, but upon closer look even when not against the light and in it's box (against the black backing) I could ever so slightly make out the gap line on the top half (which is the half with more noticeable gap).
> 
> I'm just not sure if I'm looking too much into this, and this is totally normal thing? As it's my first time buying from them so I don't know what to expect. Can you guys make out your gaps even not put against a light?
> 
> Does anyone else own a sweet alhambra carnelian necklace with the same issue? Gap/air lines very noticeable against a light, and if looking really close can still make them out even in normal settings, against a dark background?
> 
> Would be great if you guys could help! I'm not sure if I should exchange, as I don't wanna come off as an annoying customer and ask my SA to find a few more for me to choose from, where hopefully one will have a less noticeable gap.
> 
> Thanks!



Here are two threads on the gap issue. Hope they help.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/air-lines-gaps-getting-worse-in-va.1033019/

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/air-lines-gaps-in-m-o-p-alhambra-jewellery-unavoidable.1002787/


----------



## tenshix

Mimiiiz said:


> Hey guys! I'm a total VCA newbie and just got my first piece today, the Sweet Alhambra Carnelian necklace in rose gold. In the store, the SA showed me two to choose from and I noticed that there seemed to be tiny gaps between the stone and the setting, which I noticed because it was placed on a light grey display tray and immediately noticed the gaps due to the colour contrast. I told the SA about it and she said it was completely normal and kind of pressured me along when I was unsure, saying these two pieces were the last ones they have and stock is very limited so not sure when they'll get more in. This kinda pushed me to overlook the gaps and convince myself I'm being too picky and it's fine. So I purchased it and went home, and decided to take it out for closer inspection (this time without pressure in the store haha) I noticed the gaps/air lines seem to be more obvious than I had remembered (probably due to the indoor lighting vs natural at home). Like it's defs very visible when placed against a light source which I thought is ok as long as it's not noticeable when worn normally, but upon closer look even when not against the light and in it's box (against the black backing) I could ever so slightly make out the gap line on the top half (which is the half with more noticeable gap).
> 
> I'm just not sure if I'm looking too much into this, and this is totally normal thing? As it's my first time buying from them so I don't know what to expect. Can you guys make out your gaps even not put against a light?
> 
> Does anyone else own a sweet alhambra carnelian necklace with the same issue? Gap/air lines very noticeable against a light, and if looking really close can still make them out even in normal settings, against a dark background?
> 
> Would be great if you guys could help! I'm not sure if I should exchange, as I don't wanna come off as an annoying customer and ask my SA to find a few more for me to choose from, where hopefully one will have a less noticeable gap.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi there and welcome! Congratulations on your new VCA piece! Unfortunately the gaps between the stones and setting (referred to as airlines) are quite common, some pieces are worse than others and my personal benchmark is if I don’t notice it without holding it up against the light, and the gaps aren’t too large that I can see it while it’s on a normal surface, it passes my visual test and I keep it.

However since this is your first piece I feel like you’ve already shared doubts & you clearly notice the gaps even while it’s not held up against the light which seems to bother you and will probably continue to bother you since you know it’s there. If you’re ok with waiting longer, I would personally do an exchange and wait until you get the carnelian shade & overall shape that you like (everyone has different tolerances for gaps so it’s really up to you). Personally if I could see the gap even when it’s just in the box it would bother me.


----------



## BigAkoya

Mimiiiz said:


> Hey guys! I'm a total VCA newbie and just got my first piece today, the Sweet Alhambra Carnelian necklace in rose gold. In the store, the SA showed me two to choose from and I noticed that there seemed to be tiny gaps between the stone and the setting, which I noticed because it was placed on a light grey display tray and immediately noticed the gaps due to the colour contrast. I told the SA about it and she said it was completely normal and kind of pressured me along when I was unsure, saying these two pieces were the last ones they have and stock is very limited so not sure when they'll get more in. This kinda pushed me to overlook the gaps and convince myself I'm being too picky and it's fine. So I purchased it and went home, and decided to take it out for closer inspection (this time without pressure in the store haha) I noticed the gaps/air lines seem to be more obvious than I had remembered (probably due to the indoor lighting vs natural at home). Like it's defs very visible when placed against a light source which I thought is ok as long as it's not noticeable when worn normally, but upon closer look even when not against the light and in it's box (against the black backing) I could ever so slightly make out the gap line on the top half (which is the half with more noticeable gap).
> 
> I'm just not sure if I'm looking too much into this, and this is totally normal thing? As it's my first time buying from them so I don't know what to expect. Can you guys make out your gaps even not put against a light?
> 
> Does anyone else own a sweet alhambra carnelian necklace with the same issue? Gap/air lines very noticeable against a light, and if looking really close can still make them out even in normal settings, against a dark background?
> 
> Would be great if you guys could help! I'm not sure if I should exchange, as I don't wanna come off as an annoying customer and ask my SA to find a few more for me to choose from, where hopefully one will have a less noticeable gap.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi and congratulations on your first VCA piece.  VCA stones are all unique, so there will be slight differences in every stone, in exact shape as well as color/shading.  

My honest opinion is that you are scrutinizing it too much.  Based on what you wrote that you can see it "ever so slightly", it seems you are really staring at it super close.  If I did that with anything, jewelry, bags, clothing... I could find fault in everything.   
I think you need to ask yourself if you can enjoy this piece.  If it really really really bothers you, exchange it.  

I will say this though... Carnelian is very tough to get a nice color.  Some are too orange, too brown, too burgundy, too whatever. 
If I were you, if you love the color of your Carnelian, I would keep it.  The next piece may be too orange or too brown (unless you like orange or brown tinted Carnelian).  To me, for Carnelian, the stone color is THE most important thing.  You will not see that tiny gap when you wear it, but you will always see that it's too brown or too orange.    

I would look at the pendant when standing in front of a mirror.  That is how one typically sees the pendant, not at 2" distance staring at it under a strong light.  If you love the color while looking in the mirror (look at it under natural light as well), I would keep it. 

If you are still obsessing over the gap and losing sleep over it, exchange it to get closure.  When thinking of VCA, it should be happy thoughts, not thoughts that cause you anguish.    

Just my two cents.  I hope this was helpful.  Congrats again on your first piece!


----------



## BigAkoya

As promised, I am reporting back on the Hellebore ring and the visit to the boutique.
First, the Hellebore ring...  I tried it on... it's so big, it's so blue, it's so me!   It was love in 3 seconds. 
The one I tried on fit me, but I like to wear my rings loose, so I ordered the next size up.  SA said it will take 6 months.
I posted a photo of the Hellebore next to my Lotus so for those who are interested so you can see a size comparison.  The Hellebore definitely has a bigger look than Lotus.

I then tried on the Medium Clover bangle.  Did not fall in love.  I do not what it is about that bangle, but I love it on everyone else except me!    On me, it makes my wrist look like a big shapeless log.  I think it's the metal, I think it's too much flat metal for me, hence giving the illusion of a shapeless log wrist.  My SA suggested the one row or three row Perlee, neither of which he had, so we decided we would deal with a bangle on the next visit.  Medium is my size for sure, so at least the size was settled. 

Next up was to work on my oynx set dilemma.  I tried on the oynx pave bracelet.  I wanted more a punch with all oynx motifs, so he faked out the look for me.  It was not bad, but not sure about two all oynx bracelets though.  I was wearing all black (my winter look), and it looked fine, probably too harsh for me in the summer.  

Next as part of the oynx dilemma was Cosmos...
No Cosmos oynx to try on, but he was able to bring in a pair of small Cosmos MOP earrings for size and for me to see the bezel.  As part of my oynx set, I was thinking of getting the Cosmos oynx earrings and matching Cosmos oynx BTF ring to go with the oynx 20 The bezel, which I thought would be annoying, is actually not bad in real life.  It adds a bit of character, so Cosmos oynx is a maybe. I took a photo of the earrings placed on my finger, so if anyone is interested in how it would look as a BTF ring, you can visualize.  I also tried on the VA WG pave earrings as an option to go with the 20 oynx.  It was nice, but I think I want something oynx on my ears to match the oynx 20 (the matchy matchy obsession runs strong in my veins). Cosmos oynx is also quite three dimensional which I really like.

Other items...
- The Zodiac pieces are here.  It's very gold, one must have to love gold metal.  It's a disc, almost like wearing a gold coin.  There is a separate thread on these pieces if anyone is interested.
- I looked at the HP.  It was a medium pink with a drop of blue.  I'm not a pendant nor RG gal, so pass for me.  There is also a separate thread on this as well with tons of photos/commentary. Side note… SAs are getting tons of calls from people who have never purchased from them demanding, and even yelling at them for not getting a HP.  Crazy.
- SA brought in for me the Sweet 16 WG pave.  Not bad, it's dainty, but still has presence if one wants something smaller than VA.
- I'm not really a butterfly person, but the Flying Butterfly ring is nice and big.  The butterfly's antenna though are a bit scary to look at (friendly butterflies should not have scary looking antennas sticking out).  

Here are photos of the Hellebore ring.  I truly love this ring!
I also posted other photos as well in case some of you are thinking of getting these pieces so you can visualize what it looks like on a real person... no photoshop, nothing... wrinkles, dry winter hands, and all! 

Hope this was helpful for you to see the pieces in real life.


----------



## tenshix

I completely agree with @BigAkoya , your purchase should be happy thoughts and a good experience and to me that comes first. If it’s bothering you and it makes you anxious or unhappy I wouldn’t settle, but like she said color for Carnelian is important to get the right shade that you want. I have tiny gaps on my VCA pieces but they make my heart sing and spark joy so I overlook the gaps! I hope you find the one that’s right for you.


----------



## 880

Mimiiiz said:


> Hey guys! I'm a total VCA newbie and just got my first piece today, the Sweet Alhambra Carnelian necklace in rose gold. In the store, the SA showed me two to choose from and I noticed that there seemed to be tiny gaps between the stone and the setting, which I noticed because it was placed on a light grey display tray and immediately noticed the gaps due to the colour contrast. I told the SA about it and she said it was completely normal and kind of pressured me along when I was unsure, saying these two pieces were the last ones they have and stock is very limited so not sure when they'll get more in. This kinda pushed me to overlook the gaps and convince myself I'm being too picky and it's fine. So I purchased it and went home, and decided to take it out for closer inspection (this time without pressure in the store haha) I noticed the gaps/air lines seem to be more obvious than I had remembered (probably due to the indoor lighting vs natural at home). Like it's defs very visible when placed against a light source which I thought is ok as long as it's not noticeable when worn normally, but upon closer look even when not against the light and in it's box (against the black backing) I could ever so slightly make out the gap line on the top half (which is the half with more noticeable gap).
> 
> I'm just not sure if I'm looking too much into this, and this is totally normal thing? As it's my first time buying from them so I don't know what to expect. Can you guys make out your gaps even not put against a light?
> 
> Does anyone else own a sweet alhambra carnelian necklace with the same issue? Gap/air lines very noticeable against a light, and if looking really close can still make them out even in normal settings, against a dark background?
> 
> Would be great if you guys could help! I'm not sure if I should exchange, as I don't wanna come off as an annoying customer and ask my SA to find a few more for me to choose from, where hopefully one will have a less noticeable gap.
> 
> Thanks!


+1 with @BigAkoya and @tenshix , if the stone is your preferred shade, keep it. Of course, if you cannot stand the gaps, then return it. However, I sometimes find replacements have worse or different issues.

@BigAkoya, love the hellebore on you. And agree with your assessment of the big log! Your pictures are fabulous


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> As promised, I am reporting back on the Hellebore ring and the visit to the boutique.
> First, the Hellebore ring...  I tried it on... it's so big, it's so blue, it's so me!   It was love in 3 seconds.
> The one I tried on fit me, but I like to wear my rings loose, so I ordered the next size up.  SA said it will take 6 months.
> I posted a photo of the Hellebore next to my Lotus so for those who are interested so you can see a size comparison.  The Hellebore definitely has a bigger look than Lotus.
> 
> I then tried on the Medium Clover bangle.  Did not fall in love.  I do not what it is about that bangle, but I love it on everyone else except me!    On me, it makes my wrist look like a big shapeless log.  I think it's the metal, I think it's too much flat metal for me, hence giving the illusion of a shapeless log wrist.  My SA suggested the one row or three row Perlee, neither of which he had, so we decided we would deal with a bangle on the next visit.  Medium is my size for sure, so at least the size was settled.
> 
> Next up was to work on my oynx set dilemma.  I tried on the oynx pave bracelet.  I wanted more a punch with all oynx motifs, so he faked out the look for me.  It was not bad, but not sure about two all oynx bracelets though.  I was wearing all black (my winter look), and it looked fine, probably too harsh for me in the summer.
> 
> Next as part of the oynx dilemma was Cosmos...
> No Cosmos oynx to try on, but he was able to bring in a pair of small Cosmos MOP earrings for size and for me to see the bezel.  As part of my oynx set, I was thinking of getting the Cosmos oynx earrings and matching Cosmos oynx BTF ring to go with the oynx 20 The bezel, which I thought would be annoying, is actually not bad in real life.  It adds a bit of character, so Cosmos oynx is a maybe. I took a photo of the earrings placed on my finger, so if anyone is interested in how it would look as a BTF ring, you can visualize.  I also tried on the VA WG pave earrings as an option to go with the 20 oynx.  It was nice, but I think I want something oynx on my ears to match the oynx 20 (the matchy matchy obsession runs strong in my veins). Cosmos oynx is also quite three dimensional which I really like.
> 
> Other items...
> - The Zodiac pieces are here.  It's very gold, one must have to love gold metal.  It's a disc, almost like wearing a gold coin.  There is a separate thread on these pieces if anyone is interested.
> - I looked at the HP.  It was a medium pink with a drop of blue.  I'm not a pendant nor RG gal, so pass for me.  There is also a separate thread on this as well with tons of photos/commentary. Side note… SAs are getting tons of calls from people who have never purchased from them demanding, and even yelling at them for not getting a HP.  Crazy.
> - SA brought in for me the Sweet 16 WG pave.  Not bad, it's dainty, but still has presence if one wants something smaller than VA.
> - I'm not really a butterfly person, but the Flying Butterfly ring is nice and big.  The butterfly's antenna though are a bit scary to look at (friendly butterflies should not have scary looking antennas sticking out).
> 
> Here are photos of the Hellebore ring.  I truly love this ring!
> I also posted other photos as well in case some of you are thinking of getting these pieces so you can visualize what it looks like on a real person... no photoshop, nothing... wrinkles, dry winter hands, and all!
> 
> Hope this was helpful for you to see the pieces in real life.
> 
> View attachment 5231225
> View attachment 5231226
> View attachment 5231227
> View attachment 5231228
> View attachment 5231229
> View attachment 5231230



Gorgeous pieces!! I love the Hellebore on you, definitely a stunning piece and it looks amazing on you. Please please take this home so I could live vicariously through you!

I tend to agree with the medium Clover on you looking like a log; I know you like to wear your pieces loose which means the small size is probably out of the question? But I feel like the Small would fit you better and look less oval and log-like. I’m curious if you tried it and found it too tight (apologies if you addressed this in a previous post I did not see it).


----------



## BigAkoya

tenshix said:


> Gorgeous pieces!! I love the Hellebore on you, definitely a stunning piece and it looks amazing on you. Please please take this home so I could live vicariously through you!
> 
> I tend to agree with the medium Clover on you looking like a log; I know you like to wear your pieces loose which means the small size is probably out of the question? But I feel like the Small would fit you better and look less oval and log-like. I’m curious if you tried it and found it too tight (apologies if you addressed this in a previous post I did not see it).


I think you are right!  Even my SA said I should try on the small again.  I tried on the small earlier, but dismissed it as I felt it was too tight.  The SA did say the Clover bangle is not a true oval.  Rather, it's more like a squatty oval.  

Truth be told, it's probably the shape of my wrist.  My wrists are narrow, but then they flare to big forearms (I blame my log forearms on my tennis days!  ). The bangle covers the narrow portion of my wrist, so what is left for the eye to see is the big log!  Thinking now, it's probably why I like big cuffs as cuffs cover the wrist and look bigger than my log. 

Next time I go, I will ask to bring in the Small.  Thanks so much for this suggestion.  
I need to try it again, make it more fitted like a cuff.


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> As promised, I am reporting back on the Hellebore ring and the visit to the boutique.
> First, the Hellebore ring...  I tried it on... it's so big, it's so blue, it's so me!   It was love in 3 seconds.
> The one I tried on fit me, but I like to wear my rings loose, so I ordered the next size up.  SA said it will take 6 months.
> I posted a photo of the Hellebore next to my Lotus so for those who are interested so you can see a size comparison.  The Hellebore definitely has a bigger look than Lotus.
> 
> I then tried on the Medium Clover bangle.  Did not fall in love.  I do not what it is about that bangle, but I love it on everyone else except me!    On me, it makes my wrist look like a big shapeless log.  I think it's the metal, I think it's too much flat metal for me, hence giving the illusion of a shapeless log wrist.  My SA suggested the one row or three row Perlee, neither of which he had, so we decided we would deal with a bangle on the next visit.  Medium is my size for sure, so at least the size was settled.
> 
> Next up was to work on my oynx set dilemma.  I tried on the oynx pave bracelet.  I wanted more a punch with all oynx motifs, so he faked out the look for me.  It was not bad, but not sure about two all oynx bracelets though.  I was wearing all black (my winter look), and it looked fine, probably too harsh for me in the summer.
> 
> Next as part of the oynx dilemma was Cosmos...
> No Cosmos oynx to try on, but he was able to bring in a pair of small Cosmos MOP earrings for size and for me to see the bezel.  As part of my oynx set, I was thinking of getting the Cosmos oynx earrings and matching Cosmos oynx BTF ring to go with the oynx 20 The bezel, which I thought would be annoying, is actually not bad in real life.  It adds a bit of character, so Cosmos oynx is a maybe. I took a photo of the earrings placed on my finger, so if anyone is interested in how it would look as a BTF ring, you can visualize.  I also tried on the VA WG pave earrings as an option to go with the 20 oynx.  It was nice, but I think I want something oynx on my ears to match the oynx 20 (the matchy matchy obsession runs strong in my veins). Cosmos oynx is also quite three dimensional which I really like.
> 
> Other items...
> - The Zodiac pieces are here.  It's very gold, one must have to love gold metal.  It's a disc, almost like wearing a gold coin.  There is a separate thread on these pieces if anyone is interested.
> - I looked at the HP.  It was a medium pink with a drop of blue.  I'm not a pendant nor RG gal, so pass for me.  There is also a separate thread on this as well with tons of photos/commentary. Side note… SAs are getting tons of calls from people who have never purchased from them demanding, and even yelling at them for not getting a HP.  Crazy.
> - SA brought in for me the Sweet 16 WG pave.  Not bad, it's dainty, but still has presence if one wants something smaller than VA.
> - I'm not really a butterfly person, but the Flying Butterfly ring is nice and big.  The butterfly's antenna though are a bit scary to look at (friendly butterflies should not have scary looking antennas sticking out).
> 
> Here are photos of the Hellebore ring.  I truly love this ring!
> I also posted other photos as well in case some of you are thinking of getting these pieces so you can visualize what it looks like on a real person... no photoshop, nothing... wrinkles, dry winter hands, and all!
> 
> Hope this was helpful for you to see the pieces in real life.
> 
> View attachment 5231225
> View attachment 5231226
> View attachment 5231227
> View attachment 5231228
> View attachment 5231229
> View attachment 5231230



Ahhh, what a fun visit! The Hellebore ring looks gorgeous on you! That lapis is so vibrant and beautiful! I love everything you tried on!  I also think maybe the problem with the Perlee Clover bracelet is that a medium is just a little large on you and perhaps you feel that a small is too small. That's a shame because it is such a beautiful piece, but on the other hand, there are plenty of other options!  (Just saw your reply about this above...I was writing my response when you posted.)

I would think you might enjoy wearing the onyx pave bracelet with either the all wg onyx or all pave. But I think I would absolutely LOVE onyx Cosmos earrings with your 20!!! I love those earrings and don't need them since I can wear my wg pave VA earrings with my bracelet, but I think Cosmos earrings are some of the best VCA earrings. I love the mop, too, even though I have no pg!!! Did you like them on your ears? The btf ring would be beautiful, too, but I personally prefer the single Cosmos ring for myself.


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Ahhh, what a fun visit! The Hellebore ring looks gorgeous on you! That lapis is so vibrant and beautiful! I love everything you tried on!  I also think maybe the problem with the Perlee Clover bracelet is that a medium is just a little large on you and perhaps you feel that a small is too small. That's a shame because it is such a beautiful piece, but on the other hand, there are plenty of other options!  (Just saw your reply about this above...I was writing my response when you posted.)
> 
> I would think you might enjoy wearing the onyx pave bracelet with either the all wg onyx or all pave. But I think I would absolutely LOVE onyx Cosmos earrings with your 20!!! I love those earrings and don't need them since I can wear my wg pave VA earrings with my bracelet, but I think Cosmos earrings are some of the best VCA earrings. I love the mop, too, even though I have no pg!!! Did you like them on your ears? The btf ring would be beautiful, too, but I personally prefer the single Cosmos ring for myself.


Thank you, I am really glad the Hellebore worked out.   

On Cosmos earrings, they fit great.  I agree with you, they are so beautiful.  Very three dimensional, and the bezel did not seem to both as I thought it would.  It's probably because the oynx is so bold, it can compete head-on with the bezel and not get lost.  

Yes on the Cosmos oynx BTF ring!  I actually love the BTF ring, the earrings are just to make a set.  This means if I get the Cosmos BTF ring, the matching Cosmos oynx earrings, and the 20 oynx, I would not get any oynx bracelet as I would be ODing on black oynx.  

I have time to think about it before I place the order for the set.  I won't visit again until early 2022, and hopefully, I can try on a Cosmos BTF ring, even if it's a different stone/metal.  Fit is the biggest pain with these BTF rings as they seem to fit differently.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> As promised, I am reporting back on the Hellebore ring and the visit to the boutique.
> First, the Hellebore ring...  I tried it on... it's so big, it's so blue, it's so me!   It was love in 3 seconds.
> The one I tried on fit me, but I like to wear my rings loose, so I ordered the next size up.  SA said it will take 6 months.
> I posted a photo of the Hellebore next to my Lotus so for those who are interested so you can see a size comparison.  The Hellebore definitely has a bigger look than Lotus.
> 
> I then tried on the Medium Clover bangle.  Did not fall in love.  I do not what it is about that bangle, but I love it on everyone else except me!    On me, it makes my wrist look like a big shapeless log.  I think it's the metal, I think it's too much flat metal for me, hence giving the illusion of a shapeless log wrist.  My SA suggested the one row or three row Perlee, neither of which he had, so we decided we would deal with a bangle on the next visit.  Medium is my size for sure, so at least the size was settled.
> 
> Next up was to work on my oynx set dilemma.  I tried on the oynx pave bracelet.  I wanted more a punch with all oynx motifs, so he faked out the look for me.  It was not bad, but not sure about two all oynx bracelets though.  I was wearing all black (my winter look), and it looked fine, probably too harsh for me in the summer.
> 
> Next as part of the oynx dilemma was Cosmos...
> No Cosmos oynx to try on, but he was able to bring in a pair of small Cosmos MOP earrings for size and for me to see the bezel.  As part of my oynx set, I was thinking of getting the Cosmos oynx earrings and matching Cosmos oynx BTF ring to go with the oynx 20 The bezel, which I thought would be annoying, is actually not bad in real life.  It adds a bit of character, so Cosmos oynx is a maybe. I took a photo of the earrings placed on my finger, so if anyone is interested in how it would look as a BTF ring, you can visualize.  I also tried on the VA WG pave earrings as an option to go with the 20 oynx.  It was nice, but I think I want something oynx on my ears to match the oynx 20 (the matchy matchy obsession runs strong in my veins). Cosmos oynx is also quite three dimensional which I really like.
> 
> Other items...
> - The Zodiac pieces are here.  It's very gold, one must have to love gold metal.  It's a disc, almost like wearing a gold coin.  There is a separate thread on these pieces if anyone is interested.
> - I looked at the HP.  It was a medium pink with a drop of blue.  I'm not a pendant nor RG gal, so pass for me.  There is also a separate thread on this as well with tons of photos/commentary. Side note… SAs are getting tons of calls from people who have never purchased from them demanding, and even yelling at them for not getting a HP.  Crazy.
> - SA brought in for me the Sweet 16 WG pave.  Not bad, it's dainty, but still has presence if one wants something smaller than VA.
> - I'm not really a butterfly person, but the Flying Butterfly ring is nice and big.  The butterfly's antenna though are a bit scary to look at (friendly butterflies should not have scary looking antennas sticking out).
> 
> Here are photos of the Hellebore ring.  I truly love this ring!
> I also posted other photos as well in case some of you are thinking of getting these pieces so you can visualize what it looks like on a real person... no photoshop, nothing... wrinkles, dry winter hands, and all!
> 
> Hope this was helpful for you to see the pieces in real life.
> 
> View attachment 5231225
> View attachment 5231226
> View attachment 5231227
> View attachment 5231228
> View attachment 5231229
> View attachment 5231230


Thanks for sharing all the pictures!!
The hellebore ring is a perfect addition for you given your bold style. Also still think it will work perfectly with your lotus earrings. Happy for you that it met your expectations. 
On the clover perlee, I would try it on again and look in a full mirror at how it looks. My clover is a medium too as I like my bracelets very loose. It does look like a brick at times when I sit still and hold out my arms but that is not how it looks with regular movement. When standing up it sits at my hand. When I am wearing a sweater it sits outside the sweater or suit jacket it sits nicely while mostly bracelets hide. I have also been laying mine with diamond bangle and the combo gives it less of a brick look. It is such a gorgeous piece and looks amazing with the lotus ring and frivoles ring so I would give it another try. Also can try a small. 
I also love the mop Cosmo earrings. The onyx are beautiful too. Not a fan of the between the finger rings. 
Sounds like you had a lot of fun trying pieces.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks for sharing all the pictures!!
> The hellebore ring is a perfect addition for you given your bold style. Also still think it will work perfectly with your lotus earrings. Happy for you that it met your expectations.
> On the clover perlee, I would try it on again and look in a full mirror at how it looks. My clover is a medium too as I like my bracelets very loose. It does look like a brick at times when I sit still and hold out my arms but that is not how it looks with regular movement. When standing up it sits at my hand. When I am wearing a sweater it sits outside the sweater or suit jacket it sits nicely while mostly bracelets hide. I have also been laying mine with diamond bangle and the combo gives it less of a brick look. It is such a gorgeous piece and looks amazing with the lotus ring and frivoles ring so I would give it another try. Also can try a small.
> I also love the mop Cosmo earrings. The onyx are beautiful too. Not a fan of the between the finger rings.
> Sounds like you had a lot of fun trying pieces.


Brick!  Yes, that is exactly how I felt it looked on me.  It wasn't the boldness of a tight cuff, nor was it the softness of a link bracelet.
A brick is a great description as my SA said square oval.  

I'm going to give it another shot, small and medium, and then if it isn't love at second sight, I'm going to dump this little brick guy, move on, and find my next love.    

You will get a chuckle from this, but my SA asked if I ever considered the Noeud ring.  
He said it was a stunning ring.  I thought you would get a smile from his comment.


----------



## DS2006

@BigAkoya Yes, I can see the possibility of ODing on the onyx! As much as I'd like a Cosmos ring, I don't think I could wear it with a bracelet, earrings, and Magic pendant!!! I think you're right that a max of three would be enough!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Brick!  Yes, that is exactly how I felt it looked on me.  It wasn't the boldness of a tight cuff, nor was it the softness of a link bracelet.
> A brick is a great description as my SA said square oval.
> 
> I'm going to give it another shot, small and medium, and then if it isn't love at second sight, I'm going to dump this little brick guy, move on, and find my next love.
> 
> You will get a chuckle from this, but my SA asked if I ever considered the Noeud ring.
> He said it was a stunning ring.  I thought you would get a smile from his comment.


Yes it is so stunning. It is on my list and my husband’s favourite piece. The lotus, yg frivole pave btf and noeud are my 3 favourite rings. And cover the 3 golds. I would be thrilled to own all 3 someday.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Mimiiiz said:


> Hey guys! I'm a total VCA newbie and just got my first piece today, the Sweet Alhambra Carnelian necklace in rose gold. In the store, the SA showed me two to choose from and I noticed that there seemed to be tiny gaps between the stone and the setting, which I noticed because it was placed on a light grey display tray and immediately noticed the gaps due to the colour contrast. I told the SA about it and she said it was completely normal and kind of pressured me along when I was unsure, saying these two pieces were the last ones they have and stock is very limited so not sure when they'll get more in. This kinda pushed me to overlook the gaps and convince myself I'm being too picky and it's fine. So I purchased it and went home, and decided to take it out for closer inspection (this time without pressure in the store haha) I noticed the gaps/air lines seem to be more obvious than I had remembered (probably due to the indoor lighting vs natural at home). Like it's defs very visible when placed against a light source which I thought is ok as long as it's not noticeable when worn normally, but upon closer look even when not against the light and in it's box (against the black backing) I could ever so slightly make out the gap line on the top half (which is the half with more noticeable gap).
> 
> I'm just not sure if I'm looking too much into this, and this is totally normal thing? As it's my first time buying from them so I don't know what to expect. Can you guys make out your gaps even not put against a light?
> 
> Does anyone else own a sweet alhambra carnelian necklace with the same issue? Gap/air lines very noticeable against a light, and if looking really close can still make them out even in normal settings, against a dark background?
> 
> Would be great if you guys could help! I'm not sure if I should exchange, as I don't wanna come off as an annoying customer and ask my SA to find a few more for me to choose from, where hopefully one will have a less noticeable gap.
> 
> Thanks!


Just go to the vca website and watch the videos. You can see why gaps happen just based on the way they are constructed. They are normal. They are each handmade  so there will be slight differences. Some of my pieces have obvious gaps and some less.


----------



## etoile de mer

BigAkoya said:


> As promised, I am reporting back on the Hellebore ring and the visit to the boutique.
> First, the Hellebore ring...  I tried it on... it's so big, it's so blue, it's so me!   It was love in 3 seconds.
> The one I tried on fit me, but I like to wear my rings loose, so I ordered the next size up.  SA said it will take 6 months.
> I posted a photo of the Hellebore next to my Lotus so for those who are interested so you can see a size comparison.  The Hellebore definitely has a bigger look than Lotus.
> 
> I then tried on the Medium Clover bangle.  Did not fall in love.  I do not what it is about that bangle, but I love it on everyone else except me!    On me, it makes my wrist look like a big shapeless log.  I think it's the metal, I think it's too much flat metal for me, hence giving the illusion of a shapeless log wrist.  My SA suggested the one row or three row Perlee, neither of which he had, so we decided we would deal with a bangle on the next visit.  Medium is my size for sure, so at least the size was settled.
> 
> Next up was to work on my oynx set dilemma.  I tried on the oynx pave bracelet.  I wanted more a punch with all oynx motifs, so he faked out the look for me.  It was not bad, but not sure about two all oynx bracelets though.  I was wearing all black (my winter look), and it looked fine, probably too harsh for me in the summer.
> 
> Next as part of the oynx dilemma was Cosmos...
> No Cosmos oynx to try on, but he was able to bring in a pair of small Cosmos MOP earrings for size and for me to see the bezel.  As part of my oynx set, I was thinking of getting the Cosmos oynx earrings and matching Cosmos oynx BTF ring to go with the oynx 20 The bezel, which I thought would be annoying, is actually not bad in real life.  It adds a bit of character, so Cosmos oynx is a maybe. I took a photo of the earrings placed on my finger, so if anyone is interested in how it would look as a BTF ring, you can visualize.  I also tried on the VA WG pave earrings as an option to go with the 20 oynx.  It was nice, but I think I want something oynx on my ears to match the oynx 20 (the matchy matchy obsession runs strong in my veins). Cosmos oynx is also quite three dimensional which I really like.
> 
> Other items...
> - The Zodiac pieces are here.  It's very gold, one must have to love gold metal.  It's a disc, almost like wearing a gold coin.  There is a separate thread on these pieces if anyone is interested.
> - I looked at the HP.  It was a medium pink with a drop of blue.  I'm not a pendant nor RG gal, so pass for me.  There is also a separate thread on this as well with tons of photos/commentary. Side note… SAs are getting tons of calls from people who have never purchased from them demanding, and even yelling at them for not getting a HP.  Crazy.
> - SA brought in for me the Sweet 16 WG pave.  Not bad, it's dainty, but still has presence if one wants something smaller than VA.
> - I'm not really a butterfly person, but the Flying Butterfly ring is nice and big.  The butterfly's antenna though are a bit scary to look at (friendly butterflies should not have scary looking antennas sticking out).
> 
> Here are photos of the Hellebore ring.  I truly love this ring!
> I also posted other photos as well in case some of you are thinking of getting these pieces so you can visualize what it looks like on a real person... no photoshop, nothing... wrinkles, dry winter hands, and all!
> 
> Hope this was helpful for you to see the pieces in real life.
> 
> View attachment 5231225
> View attachment 5231226
> View attachment 5231227
> View attachment 5231228
> View attachment 5231229
> View attachment 5231230



The Hellebore ring is such a fun addition to your collection, beautiful! Loved hearing about all you tried, and seeing your pics. Sounds like you had fun visit!


----------



## nightbefore

BigAkoya said:


> As promised, I am reporting back on the Hellebore ring and the visit to the boutique.
> First, the Hellebore ring...  I tried it on... it's so big, it's so blue, it's so me!   It was love in 3 seconds.
> The one I tried on fit me, but I like to wear my rings loose, so I ordered the next size up.  SA said it will take 6 months.
> I posted a photo of the Hellebore next to my Lotus so for those who are interested so you can see a size comparison.  The Hellebore definitely has a bigger look than Lotus.
> 
> I then tried on the Medium Clover bangle.  Did not fall in love.  I do not what it is about that bangle, but I love it on everyone else except me!    On me, it makes my wrist look like a big shapeless log.  I think it's the metal, I think it's too much flat metal for me, hence giving the illusion of a shapeless log wrist.  My SA suggested the one row or three row Perlee, neither of which he had, so we decided we would deal with a bangle on the next visit.  Medium is my size for sure, so at least the size was settled.
> 
> Next up was to work on my oynx set dilemma.  I tried on the oynx pave bracelet.  I wanted more a punch with all oynx motifs, so he faked out the look for me.  It was not bad, but not sure about two all oynx bracelets though.  I was wearing all black (my winter look), and it looked fine, probably too harsh for me in the summer.
> 
> Next as part of the oynx dilemma was Cosmos...
> No Cosmos oynx to try on, but he was able to bring in a pair of small Cosmos MOP earrings for size and for me to see the bezel.  As part of my oynx set, I was thinking of getting the Cosmos oynx earrings and matching Cosmos oynx BTF ring to go with the oynx 20 The bezel, which I thought would be annoying, is actually not bad in real life.  It adds a bit of character, so Cosmos oynx is a maybe. I took a photo of the earrings placed on my finger, so if anyone is interested in how it would look as a BTF ring, you can visualize.  I also tried on the VA WG pave earrings as an option to go with the 20 oynx.  It was nice, but I think I want something oynx on my ears to match the oynx 20 (the matchy matchy obsession runs strong in my veins). Cosmos oynx is also quite three dimensional which I really like.
> 
> Other items...
> - The Zodiac pieces are here.  It's very gold, one must have to love gold metal.  It's a disc, almost like wearing a gold coin.  There is a separate thread on these pieces if anyone is interested.
> - I looked at the HP.  It was a medium pink with a drop of blue.  I'm not a pendant nor RG gal, so pass for me.  There is also a separate thread on this as well with tons of photos/commentary. Side note… SAs are getting tons of calls from people who have never purchased from them demanding, and even yelling at them for not getting a HP.  Crazy.
> - SA brought in for me the Sweet 16 WG pave.  Not bad, it's dainty, but still has presence if one wants something smaller than VA.
> - I'm not really a butterfly person, but the Flying Butterfly ring is nice and big.  The butterfly's antenna though are a bit scary to look at (friendly butterflies should not have scary looking antennas sticking out).
> 
> Here are photos of the Hellebore ring.  I truly love this ring!
> I also posted other photos as well in case some of you are thinking of getting these pieces so you can visualize what it looks like on a real person... no photoshop, nothing... wrinkles, dry winter hands, and all!
> 
> Hope this was helpful for you to see the pieces in real life.
> 
> View attachment 5231225
> View attachment 5231226
> View attachment 5231227
> View attachment 5231228
> View attachment 5231229
> View attachment 5231230


I love the hellebore ring on you, so beautiful! 
I find the butterfly ring way too butterfly… I mean it is like a butterfly that you could find in children colouring book, idk if I could explain it but it is very 2D.


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> As promised, I am reporting back on the Hellebore ring and the visit to the boutique.
> First, the Hellebore ring...  I tried it on... it's so big, it's so blue, it's so me!   It was love in 3 seconds.
> The one I tried on fit me, but I like to wear my rings loose, so I ordered the next size up.  SA said it will take 6 months.
> I posted a photo of the Hellebore next to my Lotus so for those who are interested so you can see a size comparison.  The Hellebore definitely has a bigger look than Lotus.
> 
> I then tried on the Medium Clover bangle.  Did not fall in love.  I do not what it is about that bangle, but I love it on everyone else except me!    On me, it makes my wrist look like a big shapeless log.  I think it's the metal, I think it's too much flat metal for me, hence giving the illusion of a shapeless log wrist.  My SA suggested the one row or three row Perlee, neither of which he had, so we decided we would deal with a bangle on the next visit.  Medium is my size for sure, so at least the size was settled.
> 
> Next up was to work on my oynx set dilemma.  I tried on the oynx pave bracelet.  I wanted more a punch with all oynx motifs, so he faked out the look for me.  It was not bad, but not sure about two all oynx bracelets though.  I was wearing all black (my winter look), and it looked fine, probably too harsh for me in the summer.
> 
> Next as part of the oynx dilemma was Cosmos...
> No Cosmos oynx to try on, but he was able to bring in a pair of small Cosmos MOP earrings for size and for me to see the bezel.  As part of my oynx set, I was thinking of getting the Cosmos oynx earrings and matching Cosmos oynx BTF ring to go with the oynx 20 The bezel, which I thought would be annoying, is actually not bad in real life.  It adds a bit of character, so Cosmos oynx is a maybe. I took a photo of the earrings placed on my finger, so if anyone is interested in how it would look as a BTF ring, you can visualize.  I also tried on the VA WG pave earrings as an option to go with the 20 oynx.  It was nice, but I think I want something oynx on my ears to match the oynx 20 (the matchy matchy obsession runs strong in my veins). Cosmos oynx is also quite three dimensional which I really like.
> 
> Other items...
> - The Zodiac pieces are here.  It's very gold, one must have to love gold metal.  It's a disc, almost like wearing a gold coin.  There is a separate thread on these pieces if anyone is interested.
> - I looked at the HP.  It was a medium pink with a drop of blue.  I'm not a pendant nor RG gal, so pass for me.  There is also a separate thread on this as well with tons of photos/commentary. Side note… SAs are getting tons of calls from people who have never purchased from them demanding, and even yelling at them for not getting a HP.  Crazy.
> - SA brought in for me the Sweet 16 WG pave.  Not bad, it's dainty, but still has presence if one wants something smaller than VA.
> - I'm not really a butterfly person, but the Flying Butterfly ring is nice and big.  The butterfly's antenna though are a bit scary to look at (friendly butterflies should not have scary looking antennas sticking out).
> 
> Here are photos of the Hellebore ring.  I truly love this ring!
> I also posted other photos as well in case some of you are thinking of getting these pieces so you can visualize what it looks like on a real person... no photoshop, nothing... wrinkles, dry winter hands, and all!
> 
> Hope this was helpful for you to see the pieces in real life.


The Hellebore is absolutely beautiful. Its larger than I expected and makes a lovely statement!!!! Im excited for you to receive this and its certainly worth the wait! A great addition.

Regarding the Clover: I know what you mean. When you go back to the boutique, can you perhaps try it on with the Perle D'or? I know so many people write it off as a simple bangle but when paired with the Clover, it softens what you call the "brick/log" look of the Clover. As feminine as the Clover is in its design, I find on its own, at times, it can be a bit hard - like a band of decorative metal. I'm not sure I'm making sense but I know what you are referring to and I find the D'or changes that. That "brick" effect is why I don't love two Clovers stacked alone without anything else - its like two decorative bands identical in width just "there". Its also why I found the sweet Clover to be a nice accompanying piece because of its different width. Im attaching pics here: one pic is of just two Clovers stacked, the other are with Clovers and D'ors and sweet Clover and D'ors. If I recall we have the same wrist size so I dont know if the sizing is really the reason why you feel its gives off a brick effect but by all means its worth trying other sizes. In the attached pics here the rose gold original Clover is in size small while mine (wg) is medium. In the pic without D'ors - the two originals stacked alone - there really isn't any difference in that effect despite them being different sizes. Even in videos I took show it the same. Also, if  the Clover not something that calls you, never force it, so I think you're correct in saying you will give it another shot but after that move on and go with your gut reaction. I do encourage you to try pairing it with something else though whether that be the D'or, 1 row, etc.; something that is of a different _width_ than the Clover.

Im glad you tried the 16 pave wg sweet necklace and you found it has presence. Ive often thought about that piece. @lolakitten and I have chatted (thanks to her) about the double layering of the 6 pave sweet bracelet so it gives a bit more oomph that it alone, so hearing about the necklace is encouraging.

It's always exciting to hear about your visits as you always offer wonderful reviews and perspectives.
Oh... and I know Im in the minority but the floating butterfly is one of my favs...some see it as childish but I just think its really cute!


----------



## lynne_ross

glamourbag said:


> The Hellebore is absolutely beautiful. Its larger than I expected and makes a lovely statement!!!! Im excited for you to receive this and its certainly worth the wait! A great addition.
> 
> Regarding the Clover: I know what you mean. When you go back to the boutique, can you perhaps try it on with the Perle D'or? I know so many people write it off as a simple bangle but when paired with the Clover, it softens what you call the "brick/log" look of the Clover. As feminine as the Clover is in its design, I find on its own, at times, it can be a bit hard - like a band of decorative metal. I'm not sure I'm making sense but I know what you are referring to and I find the D'or changes that. That "brick" effect is why I don't love two Clovers stacked alone without anything else - its like two decorative bands identical in width just "there". Its also why I found the sweet Clover to be a nice accompanying piece because of its different width. Im attaching pics here: one pic is of just two Clovers stacked, the other are with Clovers and D'ors and sweet Clover and D'ors. If I recall we have the same wrist size so I dont know if the sizing is really the reason why you feel its gives off a brick effect but by all means its worth trying other sizes. In the attached pics here the rose gold original Clover is in size small while mine (wg) is medium. In the pic without D'ors - the two originals stacked alone - there really isn't any difference in that effect despite them being different sizes. Even in videos I took show it the same. Also, if  the Clover not something that calls you, never force it, so I think you're correct in saying you will give it another shot but after that move on and go with your gut reaction. I do encourage you to try pairing it with something else though whether that be the D'or, 1 row, etc.; something that is of a different _width_ than the Clover.
> 
> Im glad you tried the 16 pave wg sweet necklace and you found it has presence. Ive often thought about that piece. @lolakitten and I have chatted (thanks to her) about the double layering of the 6 pave sweet bracelet so it gives a bit more oomph that it alone, so hearing about the necklace is encouraging.
> 
> It's always exciting to hear about your visits as you always offer wonderful reviews and perspectives.
> Oh... and I know Im in the minority but the floating butterfly is one of my favs...some see it as childish but I just think its really cute!
> 
> View attachment 5231364
> 
> 
> View attachment 5231365
> 
> 
> View attachment 5231366
> 
> 
> View attachment 5231367


Beautiful pictures! I agree with you on the clover but have been wearing mine with a diamond band and I am tempted to get a second one in yg to frame my perlee. It really makes it look more feminine and brings out the diamonds more.


----------



## glamourbag

lynne_ross said:


> Beautiful pictures! I agree with you on the clover but have been wearing mine with a diamond band and I am tempted to get a second one in yg to frame my perlee. It really makes it look more feminine and brings out the diamonds more.


Yes! Thank you for reminding me as I was going to mention you and your diamond pairing… I love this too… it just adds a beautiful frame to the Clover and softens it. I know we’re considering another clover and for me pairing the two alone is a big no. But with something else ; be that the diamond bangles or the D’or or something else, I much prefer it. (Side note- still stuck between bangle and ring LOL)

Anyway, I think any coordinating type of bangle would reduce the “brick” effect @BigAkoya is referring to. Less to do with size… more with how it’s worn.


----------



## lynne_ross

glamourbag said:


> Yes! Thank you for reminding me as I was going to mention you and your diamond pairing… I love this too… it just adds a beautiful frame to the Clover and softens it. I know we’re considering another clover and for me pairing the two alone is a big no. But with something else ; be that the diamond bangles or the D’or or something else, I much prefer it. (Side note- still stuck between bangle and ring LOL)
> 
> Anyway, I think any coordinating type of bangle would reduce the “brick” effect @BigAkoya is referring to. Less to do with size… more with how it’s worn.


I was going to ask if you made a decision. I see not. Do you have an occasion coming up?


----------



## sandra w

glamourbag said:


> The Hellebore is absolutely beautiful. Its larger than I expected and makes a lovely statement!!!! Im excited for you to receive this and its certainly worth the wait! A great addition.
> 
> Regarding the Clover: I know what you mean. When you go back to the boutique, can you perhaps try it on with the Perle D'or? I know so many people write it off as a simple bangle but when paired with the Clover, it softens what you call the "brick/log" look of the Clover. As feminine as the Clover is in its design, I find on its own, at times, it can be a bit hard - like a band of decorative metal. I'm not sure I'm making sense but I know what you are referring to and I find the D'or changes that. That "brick" effect is why I don't love two Clovers stacked alone without anything else - its like two decorative bands identical in width just "there". Its also why I found the sweet Clover to be a nice accompanying piece because of its different width. Im attaching pics here: one pic is of just two Clovers stacked, the other are with Clovers and D'ors and sweet Clover and D'ors. If I recall we have the same wrist size so I dont know if the sizing is really the reason why you feel its gives off a brick effect but by all means its worth trying other sizes. In the attached pics here the rose gold original Clover is in size small while mine (wg) is medium. In the pic without D'ors - the two originals stacked alone - there really isn't any difference in that effect despite them being different sizes. Even in videos I took show it the same. Also, if  the Clover not something that calls you, never force it, so I think you're correct in saying you will give it another shot but after that move on and go with your gut reaction. I do encourage you to try pairing it with something else though whether that be the D'or, 1 row, etc.; something that is of a different _width_ than the Clover.
> 
> Im glad you tried the 16 pave wg sweet necklace and you found it has presence. Ive often thought about that piece. @lolakitten and I have chatted (thanks to her) about the double layering of the 6 pave sweet bracelet so it gives a bit more oomph that it alone, so hearing about the necklace is encouraging.
> 
> It's always exciting to hear about your visits as you always offer wonderful reviews and perspectives.
> Oh... and I know Im in the minority but the floating butterfly is one of my favs...some see it as childish but I just think its really cute!
> 
> View attachment 5231364
> 
> 
> View attachment 5231365
> 
> 
> View attachment 5231366
> 
> 
> View attachment 5231367


Beautiful bracelets....


----------



## Mimiiiz

Mimiiiz said:


> Hey guys! I'm a total VCA newbie and just got my first piece today, the Sweet Alhambra Carnelian necklace in rose gold. In the store, the SA showed me two to choose from and I noticed that there seemed to be tiny gaps between the stone and the setting, which I noticed because it was placed on a light grey display tray and immediately noticed the gaps due to the colour contrast. I told the SA about it and she said it was completely normal and kind of pressured me along when I was unsure, saying these two pieces were the last ones they have and stock is very limited so not sure when they'll get more in. This kinda pushed me to overlook the gaps and convince myself I'm being too picky and it's fine. So I purchased it and went home, and decided to take it out for closer inspection (this time without pressure in the store haha) I noticed the gaps/air lines seem to be more obvious than I had remembered (probably due to the indoor lighting vs natural at home). Like it's defs very visible when placed against a light source which I thought is ok as long as it's not noticeable when worn normally, but upon closer look even when not against the light and in it's box (against the black backing) I could ever so slightly make out the gap line on the top half (which is the half with more noticeable gap).
> 
> I'm just not sure if I'm looking too much into this, and this is totally normal thing? As it's my first time buying from them so I don't know what to expect. Can you guys make out your gaps even not put against a light?
> 
> Does anyone else own a sweet alhambra carnelian necklace with the same issue? Gap/air lines very noticeable against a light, and if looking really close can still make them out even in normal settings, against a dark background?
> 
> Would be great if you guys could help! I'm not sure if I should exchange, as I don't wanna come off as an annoying customer and ask my SA to find a few more for me to choose from, where hopefully one will have a less noticeable gap.
> 
> Thanks!



Hey guys! Thanks so much for all your replies and offering your opinion on my dilemma! They've been very helpful 
I did message my SA today letting her know my thoughts and if she does happen to see some more stock coming in over the next week, if I could please take a look at them (to see if it's possible for one with a slightly less visible airline) and have one last compare, to put my mind at ease haha and told her it would likely bother me at the back of my mind somehow, so thought it wouldn't hurt to have another look. She said it was fine and to bring it instore in the box, in perfect condition and could take a look since she's expecting a few more coming in this week. Although I think I've probably been put on her list of 'one of those annoying customers' now, being picky and all for like one of the brands lowest price point piece ahaha I do feel bad about it 

Thanks for everyone's input! I totally understand now that this issue is very normal for VCA pieces and that the shade should probably be first priority. I do love the shade of my carnelian  out of the two I was shown, the other was a lighter red and I chose the one with the darker red shade which I prefer.

I defs think I am probs being too picky haha, but just can't help it being my first VCA piece and it being such an expensive item (my first fine jewellery purchase ever actually!) and the $2410 AUD price tag shocked me at first haha. Also it was kind of an impulsive purchase on my part, as I'm from Sydney, Aus and we just recently got out of an almost 4 months lockdown. Went a bit crazy finally being able to go into the city and shop in-stores haha!

Here are some photos of my necklace I took today under natural light btw, I'm not sure if you guys can also make out the air gap? Of course I know I'm being too picky and crazy though, and yep no one will stare at it this closely lol


----------



## sandra w

Looking good, what is the inside brown stone ?


----------



## jenaps

BigAkoya said:


> As promised, I am reporting back on the Hellebore ring and the visit to the boutique.
> First, the Hellebore ring...  I tried it on... it's so big, it's so blue, it's so me!   It was love in 3 seconds.
> The one I tried on fit me, but I like to wear my rings loose, so I ordered the next size up.  SA said it will take 6 months.
> I posted a photo of the Hellebore next to my Lotus so for those who are interested so you can see a size comparison.  The Hellebore definitely has a bigger look than Lotus.
> 
> I then tried on the Medium Clover bangle.  Did not fall in love.  I do not what it is about that bangle, but I love it on everyone else except me!    On me, it makes my wrist look like a big shapeless log.  I think it's the metal, I think it's too much flat metal for me, hence giving the illusion of a shapeless log wrist.  My SA suggested the one row or three row Perlee, neither of which he had, so we decided we would deal with a bangle on the next visit.  Medium is my size for sure, so at least the size was settled.
> 
> Next up was to work on my oynx set dilemma.  I tried on the oynx pave bracelet.  I wanted more a punch with all oynx motifs, so he faked out the look for me.  It was not bad, but not sure about two all oynx bracelets though.  I was wearing all black (my winter look), and it looked fine, probably too harsh rhodonite for me in the summer.
> 
> Next as part of the oynx dilemma was Cosmos...
> No Cosmos oynx to try on, but he was able to bring in a pair of small Cosmos MOP earrings for size and for me to see the bezel.  As part of my oynx set, I was thinking of getting the Cosmos oynx earrings and matching Cosmos oynx BTF ring to go with the oynx 20 The bezel, which I thought would be annoying, is actually not bad in real life.  It adds a bit of character, so Cosmos oynx is a maybe. I took a photo of the earrings placed on my finger, so if anyone is interested in how it would look as a BTF ring, you can visualize.  I also tried on the VA WG pave earrings as an option to go with the 20 oynx.  It was nice, but I think I want something oynx on my ears to match the oynx 20 (the matchy matchy obsession runs strong in my veins). Cosmos oynx is also quite three dimensional which I really like.
> 
> Other items...
> - The Zodiac pieces are here.  It's very gold, one must have to love gold metal.  It's a disc, almost like wearing a gold coin.  There is a separate thread on these pieces if anyone is interested.
> - I looked at the HP.  It was a medium pink with a drop of blue.  I'm not a pendant nor RG gal, so pass for me.  There is also a separate thread on this as well with tons of photos/commentary. Side note… SAs are getting tons of calls from people who have never purchased from them demanding, and even yelling at them for not getting a HP.  Crazy.
> - SA brought in for me the Sweet 16 WG pave.  Not bad, it's dainty, but still has presence if one wants something smaller than VA.
> - I'm not really a butterfly person, but the Flying Butterfly ring is nice and big.  The butterfly's antenna though are a bit scary to look at (friendly butterflies should not have scary looking antennas sticking out).
> 
> Here are photos of the Hellebore ring.  I truly love this ring!
> I also posted other photos as well in case some of you are thinking of getting these pieces so you can visualize what it looks like on a real person... no photoshop, nothing... wrinkles, dry winter hands, and all!
> 
> Hope this was helpful for you to see the pieces in real life.
> 
> View attachment 5231225
> View attachment 5231226
> View attachment 5231227
> View attachment 5231228
> View attachment 5231229
> View attachment 5231230



Wow wow wow!   The Hellebore ring looks amazing on you!  I didn’t realize it’s a similar size as the lotus.

Oh and thanks for humoring me on the holiday pendant!  I know you don’t like PG but I know initially you were thinking of if it were SO as a 20 in white gold how that would look. so wanted to know your views on the rhodonite they used.

I see what you mean about the clover.  Have you tried on the sweet or is that too small for you?

I love reading about your shopping trips!!  You have such a way with words! Did you stop for hot chocolate??


----------



## glamourbag

lynne_ross said:


> I was going to ask if you made a decision. I see not. Do you have an occasion coming up?


Ive never had such a hard decision with choosing which  jewelry item to go with first  (such first a world problem and trust me how trivial it is has not been lost on me). Ive decided to wait until spring to see if I have that inflammatory reaction to the cold weather on my right fingers like last year (which I hope was a fluke). Up to now, fingers crossed - no pun intended, its been fine but we've had a mild fall. As for occasions - I have no special one coming up...just me chipping away at my wish list.


----------



## EpiFanatic

BigAkoya said:


> As promised, I am reporting back on the Hellebore ring and the visit to the boutique.
> First, the Hellebore ring...  I tried it on... it's so big, it's so blue, it's so me!   It was love in 3 seconds.
> The one I tried on fit me, but I like to wear my rings loose, so I ordered the next size up.  SA said it will take 6 months.
> I posted a photo of the Hellebore next to my Lotus so for those who are interested so you can see a size comparison.  The Hellebore definitely has a bigger look than Lotus.
> 
> I then tried on the Medium Clover bangle.  Did not fall in love.  I do not what it is about that bangle, but I love it on everyone else except me!    On me, it makes my wrist look like a big shapeless log.  I think it's the metal, I think it's too much flat metal for me, hence giving the illusion of a shapeless log wrist.  My SA suggested the one row or three row Perlee, neither of which he had, so we decided we would deal with a bangle on the next visit.  Medium is my size for sure, so at least the size was settled.
> 
> Next up was to work on my oynx set dilemma.  I tried on the oynx pave bracelet.  I wanted more a punch with all oynx motifs, so he faked out the look for me.  It was not bad, but not sure about two all oynx bracelets though.  I was wearing all black (my winter look), and it looked fine, probably too harsh for me in the summer.
> 
> Next as part of the oynx dilemma was Cosmos...
> No Cosmos oynx to try on, but he was able to bring in a pair of small Cosmos MOP earrings for size and for me to see the bezel.  As part of my oynx set, I was thinking of getting the Cosmos oynx earrings and matching Cosmos oynx BTF ring to go with the oynx 20 The bezel, which I thought would be annoying, is actually not bad in real life.  It adds a bit of character, so Cosmos oynx is a maybe. I took a photo of the earrings placed on my finger, so if anyone is interested in how it would look as a BTF ring, you can visualize.  I also tried on the VA WG pave earrings as an option to go with the 20 oynx.  It was nice, but I think I want something oynx on my ears to match the oynx 20 (the matchy matchy obsession runs strong in my veins). Cosmos oynx is also quite three dimensional which I really like.
> 
> Other items...
> - The Zodiac pieces are here.  It's very gold, one must have to love gold metal.  It's a disc, almost like wearing a gold coin.  There is a separate thread on these pieces if anyone is interested.
> - I looked at the HP.  It was a medium pink with a drop of blue.  I'm not a pendant nor RG gal, so pass for me.  There is also a separate thread on this as well with tons of photos/commentary. Side note… SAs are getting tons of calls from people who have never purchased from them demanding, and even yelling at them for not getting a HP.  Crazy.
> - SA brought in for me the Sweet 16 WG pave.  Not bad, it's dainty, but still has presence if one wants something smaller than VA.
> - I'm not really a butterfly person, but the Flying Butterfly ring is nice and big.  The butterfly's antenna though are a bit scary to look at (friendly butterflies should not have scary looking antennas sticking out).
> 
> Here are photos of the Hellebore ring.  I truly love this ring!
> I also posted other photos as well in case some of you are thinking of getting these pieces so you can visualize what it looks like on a real person... no photoshop, nothing... wrinkles, dry winter hands, and all!
> 
> Hope this was helpful for you to see the pieces in real life.
> 
> View attachment 5231225
> View attachment 5231226
> View attachment 5231227
> View attachment 5231228
> View attachment 5231229
> View attachment 5231230


These pieces are amazing. I do like the hellebore and lotus rings on you.  I can see why the hellebore is on your list. I can relate to the “brick” feel of the clover bangle. On me it feels overwhelming, as beautiful as it is. The single or triple row pave would be interesting to try on. Can’t wait to see.


----------



## lolakitten

Hi all! Sorry to me MiA, been a crazy couple weeks, also trying not to think too too much about vca as I tend to obsess and I won’t be adding any new pieces till the new year.
I’ve been trying to plan, but I’m finding my wants/needs change daily almost lol. My phone is filling up with inspirational pics haha.



BigAkoya said:


> As promised, I am reporting back on the Hellebore ring and the visit to the boutique.
> First, the Hellebore ring...  I tried it on... it's so big, it's so blue, it's so me!   It was love in 3 seconds.
> The one I tried on fit me, but I like to wear my rings loose, so I ordered the next size up.  SA said it will take 6 months.
> I posted a photo of the Hellebore next to my Lotus so for those who are interested so you can see a size comparison.  The Hellebore definitely has a bigger look than Lotus.
> 
> I then tried on the Medium Clover bangle.  Did not fall in love.  I do not what it is about that bangle, but I love it on everyone else except me!    On me, it makes my wrist look like a big shapeless log.  I think it's the metal, I think it's too much flat metal for me, hence giving the illusion of a shapeless log wrist.  My SA suggested the one row or three row Perlee, neither of which he had, so we decided we would deal with a bangle on the next visit.  Medium is my size for sure, so at least the size was settled.
> 
> Next up was to work on my oynx set dilemma.  I tried on the oynx pave bracelet.  I wanted more a punch with all oynx motifs, so he faked out the look for me.  It was not bad, but not sure about two all oynx bracelets though.  I was wearing all black (my winter look), and it looked fine, probably too harsh for me in the summer.
> 
> Next as part of the oynx dilemma was Cosmos...
> No Cosmos oynx to try on, but he was able to bring in a pair of small Cosmos MOP earrings for size and for me to see the bezel.  As part of my oynx set, I was thinking of getting the Cosmos oynx earrings and matching Cosmos oynx BTF ring to go with the oynx 20 The bezel, which I thought would be annoying, is actually not bad in real life.  It adds a bit of character, so Cosmos oynx is a maybe. I took a photo of the earrings placed on my finger, so if anyone is interested in how it would look as a BTF ring, you can visualize.  I also tried on the VA WG pave earrings as an option to go with the 20 oynx.  It was nice, but I think I want something oynx on my ears to match the oynx 20 (the matchy matchy obsession runs strong in my veins). Cosmos oynx is also quite three dimensional which I really like.
> 
> Other items...
> - The Zodiac pieces are here.  It's very gold, one must have to love gold metal.  It's a disc, almost like wearing a gold coin.  There is a separate thread on these pieces if anyone is interested.
> - I looked at the HP.  It was a medium pink with a drop of blue.  I'm not a pendant nor RG gal, so pass for me.  There is also a separate thread on this as well with tons of photos/commentary. Side note… SAs are getting tons of calls from people who have never purchased from them demanding, and even yelling at them for not getting a HP.  Crazy.
> - SA brought in for me the Sweet 16 WG pave.  Not bad, it's dainty, but still has presence if one wants something smaller than VA.
> - I'm not really a butterfly person, but the Flying Butterfly ring is nice and big.  The butterfly's antenna though are a bit scary to look at (friendly butterflies should not have scary looking antennas sticking out).
> 
> Here are photos of the Hellebore ring.  I truly love this ring!
> I also posted other photos as well in case some of you are thinking of getting these pieces so you can visualize what it looks like on a real person... no photoshop, nothing... wrinkles, dry winter hands, and all!
> 
> Hope this was helpful for you to see the pieces in real life.
> 
> View attachment 5231225
> View attachment 5231226
> View attachment 5231227
> View attachment 5231228
> View attachment 5231229
> View attachment 5231230


Omg that Hellabore is TDF!!! What an amazing blue, I’ve had some major blue cravings lately, and WoW!  
I’ve also been really thinking about adding some onyx into the mix. Just not sure how/what. Cosmos ring (regular, not the btf) had caught my eye more than once but I have yet to try it irl.
but you know what’s been invading my thoughts more than anything?
…. Below


glamourbag said:


> The Hellebore is absolutely beautiful. Its larger than I expected and makes a lovely statement!!!! Im excited for you to receive this and its certainly worth the wait! A great addition.
> 
> Regarding the Clover: I know what you mean. When you go back to the boutique, can you perhaps try it on with the Perle D'or? I know so many people write it off as a simple bangle but when paired with the Clover, it softens what you call the "brick/log" look of the Clover. As feminine as the Clover is in its design, I find on its own, at times, it can be a bit hard - like a band of decorative metal. I'm not sure I'm making sense but I know what you are referring to and I find the D'or changes that. That "brick" effect is why I don't love two Clovers stacked alone without anything else - its like two decorative bands identical in width just "there". Its also why I found the sweet Clover to be a nice accompanying piece because of its different width. Im attaching pics here: one pic is of just two Clovers stacked, the other are with Clovers and D'ors and sweet Clover and D'ors. If I recall we have the same wrist size so I dont know if the sizing is really the reason why you feel its gives off a brick effect but by all means its worth trying other sizes. In the attached pics here the rose gold original Clover is in size small while mine (wg) is medium. In the pic without D'ors - the two originals stacked alone - there really isn't any difference in that effect despite them being different sizes. Even in videos I took show it the same. Also, if  the Clover not something that calls you, never force it, so I think you're correct in saying you will give it another shot but after that move on and go with your gut reaction. I do encourage you to try pairing it with something else though whether that be the D'or, 1 row, etc.; something that is of a different _width_ than the Clover.
> 
> Im glad you tried the 16 pave wg sweet necklace and you found it has presence. Ive often thought about that piece. @lolakitten and I have chatted (thanks to her) about the double layering of the 6 pave sweet bracelet so it gives a bit more oomph that it alone, so hearing about the necklace is encouraging.
> 
> It's always exciting to hear about your visits as you always offer wonderful reviews and perspectives.
> Oh... and I know Im in the minority but the floating butterfly is one of my favs...some see it as childish but I just think its really cute!
> 
> View attachment 5231364
> 
> 
> View attachment 5231365
> 
> 
> View attachment 5231366
> 
> 
> View attachment 5231367


The sweet WG pave! I’m obsessed. Literally obsessed. If I had unlimited funds I’d get the whole damn set, but alas I don’t 
I adore the long necklace but I think realistically I would/should start with the bracelet as my Perlee looks so lonely lol.
But I also want a perlee d’or. One of each colour actually


----------



## lolakitten

The blue agate has also been haunting me. This is not my pic, but omg look at that blue


----------



## Yssie

BigAkoya said:


> As promised, I am reporting back on the Hellebore ring and the visit to the boutique.
> First, the Hellebore ring...  I tried it on... it's so big, it's so blue, it's so me!   It was love in 3 seconds.
> The one I tried on fit me, but I like to wear my rings loose, so I ordered the next size up.  SA said it will take 6 months.
> I posted a photo of the Hellebore next to my Lotus so for those who are interested so you can see a size comparison.  The Hellebore definitely has a bigger look than Lotus.
> 
> I then tried on the Medium Clover bangle.  Did not fall in love.  I do not what it is about that bangle, but I love it on everyone else except me!    On me, it makes my wrist look like a big shapeless log.  I think it's the metal, I think it's too much flat metal for me, hence giving the illusion of a shapeless log wrist.  My SA suggested the one row or three row Perlee, neither of which he had, so we decided we would deal with a bangle on the next visit.  Medium is my size for sure, so at least the size was settled.
> 
> Next up was to work on my oynx set dilemma.  I tried on the oynx pave bracelet.  I wanted more a punch with all oynx motifs, so he faked out the look for me.  It was not bad, but not sure about two all oynx bracelets though.  I was wearing all black (my winter look), and it looked fine, probably too harsh for me in the summer.
> 
> Next as part of the oynx dilemma was Cosmos...
> No Cosmos oynx to try on, but he was able to bring in a pair of small Cosmos MOP earrings for size and for me to see the bezel.  As part of my oynx set, I was thinking of getting the Cosmos oynx earrings and matching Cosmos oynx BTF ring to go with the oynx 20 The bezel, which I thought would be annoying, is actually not bad in real life.  It adds a bit of character, so Cosmos oynx is a maybe. I took a photo of the earrings placed on my finger, so if anyone is interested in how it would look as a BTF ring, you can visualize.  I also tried on the VA WG pave earrings as an option to go with the 20 oynx.  It was nice, but I think I want something oynx on my ears to match the oynx 20 (the matchy matchy obsession runs strong in my veins). Cosmos oynx is also quite three dimensional which I really like.
> 
> Other items...
> - The Zodiac pieces are here.  It's very gold, one must have to love gold metal.  It's a disc, almost like wearing a gold coin.  There is a separate thread on these pieces if anyone is interested.
> - I looked at the HP.  It was a medium pink with a drop of blue.  I'm not a pendant nor RG gal, so pass for me.  There is also a separate thread on this as well with tons of photos/commentary. Side note… SAs are getting tons of calls from people who have never purchased from them demanding, and even yelling at them for not getting a HP.  Crazy.
> - SA brought in for me the Sweet 16 WG pave.  Not bad, it's dainty, but still has presence if one wants something smaller than VA.
> - I'm not really a butterfly person, but the Flying Butterfly ring is nice and big.  The butterfly's antenna though are a bit scary to look at (friendly butterflies should not have scary looking antennas sticking out).
> 
> Here are photos of the Hellebore ring.  I truly love this ring!
> I also posted other photos as well in case some of you are thinking of getting these pieces so you can visualize what it looks like on a real person... no photoshop, nothing... wrinkles, dry winter hands, and all!
> 
> Hope this was helpful for you to see the pieces in real life.
> 
> View attachment 5231225
> View attachment 5231226
> View attachment 5231227
> View attachment 5231228
> View attachment 5231229
> View attachment 5231230



The Hellebore steals the show!! The colour is right at home on you and the size makes exactly the right statement - I’m loving large rings lately ❤️

This one’s going on my one-day must-see list! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## glamourbag

lolakitten said:


> The sweet WG pave! I’m obsessed. Literally obsessed. If I had unlimited funds I’d get the whole damn set, but alas I don’t
> I adore the long necklace but I think realistically I would/should start with the bracelet as my Perlee looks so lonely lol.
> But I also want a perlee d’or. One of each colour actually


Right? Thank you for that (re: sweet pave)!  Its burned in my mind now. I still think what we spoke of is ideal and quite perfect.

Would you consider SO blue agate with wg? Or are you open to the yg? I think it would be great with wg.....


----------



## missie1

BigAkoya said:


> As promised, I am reporting back on the Hellebore ring and the visit to the boutique.
> First, the Hellebore ring...  I tried it on... it's so big, it's so blue, it's so me!   It was love in 3 seconds.
> The one I tried on fit me, but I like to wear my rings loose, so I ordered the next size up.  SA said it will take 6 months.
> I posted a photo of the Hellebore next to my Lotus so for those who are interested so you can see a size comparison.  The Hellebore definitely has a bigger look than Lotus.
> 
> I then tried on the Medium Clover bangle.  Did not fall in love.  I do not what it is about that bangle, but I love it on everyone else except me!    On me, it makes my wrist look like a big shapeless log.  I think it's the metal, I think it's too much flat metal for me, hence giving the illusion of a shapeless log wrist.  My SA suggested the one row or three row Perlee, neither of which he had, so we decided we would deal with a bangle on the next visit.  Medium is my size for sure, so at least the size was settled.
> 
> Next up was to work on my oynx set dilemma.  I tried on the oynx pave bracelet.  I wanted more a punch with all oynx motifs, so he faked out the look for me.  It was not bad, but not sure about two all oynx bracelets though.  I was wearing all black (my winter look), and it looked fine, probably too harsh for me in the summer.
> 
> Next as part of the oynx dilemma was Cosmos...
> No Cosmos oynx to try on, but he was able to bring in a pair of small Cosmos MOP earrings for size and for me to see the bezel.  As part of my oynx set, I was thinking of getting the Cosmos oynx earrings and matching Cosmos oynx BTF ring to go with the oynx 20 The bezel, which I thought would be annoying, is actually not bad in real life.  It adds a bit of character, so Cosmos oynx is a maybe. I took a photo of the earrings placed on my finger, so if anyone is interested in how it would look as a BTF ring, you can visualize.  I also tried on the VA WG pave earrings as an option to go with the 20 oynx.  It was nice, but I think I want something oynx on my ears to match the oynx 20 (the matchy matchy obsession runs strong in my veins). Cosmos oynx is also quite three dimensional which I really like.
> 
> Other items...
> - The Zodiac pieces are here.  It's very gold, one must have to love gold metal.  It's a disc, almost like wearing a gold coin.  There is a separate thread on these pieces if anyone is interested.
> - I looked at the HP.  It was a medium pink with a drop of blue.  I'm not a pendant nor RG gal, so pass for me.  There is also a separate thread on this as well with tons of photos/commentary. Side note… SAs are getting tons of calls from people who have never purchased from them demanding, and even yelling at them for not getting a HP.  Crazy.
> - SA brought in for me the Sweet 16 WG pave.  Not bad, it's dainty, but still has presence if one wants something smaller than VA.
> - I'm not really a butterfly person, but the Flying Butterfly ring is nice and big.  The butterfly's antenna though are a bit scary to look at (friendly butterflies should not have scary looking antennas sticking out).
> 
> Here are photos of the Hellebore ring.  I truly love this ring!
> I also posted other photos as well in case some of you are thinking of getting these pieces so you can visualize what it looks like on a real person... no photoshop, nothing... wrinkles, dry winter hands, and all!
> 
> Hope this was helpful for you to see the pieces in real life.
> 
> View attachment 5231225
> View attachment 5231226
> View attachment 5231227
> View attachment 5231228
> View attachment 5231229
> View attachment 5231230


The ring is absolutely stunning and has such a wow factor. This will be great addition to your ring collection.  My thoughts on the Clover bracelet are that it looks better stacked with other bangles.   I’m wondering if stacked with perlee bead and possibly another bracelet will the log look disappear?


----------



## lolakitten

glamourbag said:


> Right? Thank you for that (re: sweet pave)!  Its burned in my mind now. I still think what we spoke of is ideal and quite perfect.
> 
> Would you consider SO blue agate with wg? Or are you open to the yg? I think it would be great with wg.....



Would they even do a SO in white?
That would look amazing… but you know I don’t mind it in yellow.
I would need to try it on to really decide.


----------



## nightbefore

@glamourbag now that you mentioned about perlee clover and perlee d’or stack, I realized that I have the same feelings for clover ring. Whenever I see perlee clover alone on finger, I find it too bulky. When I see photos where it is combined with perlee small or medium ring, it looks much better!


----------



## missie1

lolakitten said:


> Would they even do a SO in white?
> That would look amazing… but you know I don’t mind it in yellow.
> I would need to try it on to really decide.


Yes they will do SO. I got approved but SP told me to wait as the premium on that piece made it around 6300 before taxes if I remember correctly.  He said it might get introduced into regular line.


----------



## lolakitten

missie1 said:


> Yes they will do SO. I got approved but SP told me to wait as the premium on that piece made it around 6300 before taxes if I remember correctly.  He said it might get introduced into regular line.


Ahh that would be ideal. I can wait for that to happen for sure 
Thanks!!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you, I am really glad the Hellebore worked out.
> 
> On Cosmos earrings, they fit great.  I agree with you, they are so beautiful.  Very three dimensional, and the bezel did not seem to both as I thought it would.  It's probably because the oynx is so bold, it can compete head-on with the bezel and not get lost.
> 
> Yes on the Cosmos oynx BTF ring!  I actually love the BTF ring, the earrings are just to make a set.  This means if I get the Cosmos BTF ring, the matching Cosmos oynx earrings, and the 20 oynx, I would not get any oynx bracelet as I would be ODing on black oynx.
> 
> I have time to think about it before I place the order for the set.  I won't visit again until early 2022, and hopefully, I can try on a Cosmos BTF ring, even if it's a different stone/metal.  Fit is the biggest pain with these BTF rings as they seem to fit differently.


I love the Hellebore ring on you. However, I would be worried the leaf might catch on things . . .
Would you do the cosmos in the medium or the small? If this is what you've decided, I understand that the cosmos is being discontinued, so you may want to think about ordering sooner rather than later.
I love the clover bangle but I agree, it's not attractive. However, as others have mentioned, it may be because it's too big. Glad you're going to give it another shot.
And finally, although others have suggested pairing the large clover perlee with another bracelet to make it work, I think that's absurd. It's fine if you want to, but if that's the only way to make it wearable for you, I say pass. This is not costume jewelry!


----------



## glamourbag

nightbefore said:


> @glamourbag now that you mentioned about perlee clover and perlee d’or stack, I realized that I have the same feelings for clover ring. Whenever I see perlee clover alone on finger, I find it too bulky. When I see photos where it is combined with perlee small or medium ring, it looks much better!


100% agree with you and I actually prefer how the newer, sweet clover ring size looks (and it pairs beautifully with the Estelle or single row pave ring)!


----------



## glamourbag

lolakitten said:


> Would they even do a SO in white?
> That would look amazing… but you know I don’t mind it in yellow.
> I would need to try it on to really decide.


If youre open to both then its worth the inquiry to see the price difference and if its not outrageous then you can make a better informed decision.

Ah, I see @missie1 already provided the cost and the confirmation its doable. I agree with her...wait a bit just incase it comes out in wg soon.

And OUCH...I better stay mumm with my suggestions and opinions as they seem absurd


----------



## BigAkoya

nightbefore said:


> I love the hellebore ring on you, so beautiful!
> I find the butterfly ring way too butterfly… I mean it is like a butterfly that you could find in children colouring book, idk if I could explain it but it is very 2D.


Yes, the butterfly is really whimsical.  I'm not a butterfly girl, and we we just trying tnings for fun (I am in love with FlowerLace!).  

As FYI, here is something that bugs me about the Flying Butterfly in case you decide to purchase it.  
First... when I wear rings, I wear it in the best position for me to look at when I lift my hands up to stare at the ring.  I do not wear it in the best position for others to look at.  Jewelry is for me, so I want the best viewing angle.  

However, for the Flying Butterfly Ring, this means when I put the ring, I would wear it with his little antennas pointed towards my fingers so the butterfly would face up when I look at my hand.  However, this is not the correct way to wear it.  The correct way to wear it is in the photo I posted, with the butterfly's attenna's pointed towards the knuckle, so it can be seen by others.  Thjis means when you lift you hands up, the butterfly will be upside down. 

One other item... the butterfly itself is centered to the left of the shank (zoom in to see the shank), meaning if you wear it the correct way as in the photo, the butterfly will be the left side of the finger, in my case, toward the pinkie as I wear my rings on my fourth ring finger.  I personally do not like rings over the pinkie.  The pinkie is already short. m With a big ring over it, it now looks like a pinkie got chopped off.    

Of course fit depends on the size of your hand and length of your fingers, but it's something to be aware of.  
I just want to share these tidbits to pay attention to as part of the fit of the ring.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## lynne_ross

glamourbag said:


> If youre open to both then its worth the inquiry to see the price difference and if its not outrageous then you can make a better informed decision.
> 
> Ah, I see @missie1 already provided the cost and the confirmation its doable. I agree with her...wait a bit just incase it comes out in wg soon.
> 
> And OUCH...I better stay mumm with my suggestions and opinions as they seem absurd


I chuckled at that..same boat as you. I feel like 90% of the posts here about incorporating in a new piece or adding pieces to create sets/looks. BigAkoya seem to like to layer bracelets and go for a bold look as she just bought a second mop bracelet. Also, I think we have all loved a piece and then looked for ways to make it work. Pretty natural even at this price point.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, the butterfly is really whimsical.  I'm not a butterfly girl, and we we just trying tnings for fun (I am in love with FlowerLace!).
> 
> As FYI, here is something that bugs me about the Flying Butterfly in case you decide to purchase it.
> First... when I wear rings, I wear it in the best position for me to look at when I lift my hands up to stare at the ring.  I do not wear it in the best position for others to look at.  Jewelry is for me, so I want the best viewing angle.
> 
> However, for the Flying Butterfly Ring, this means when I put the ring, I would wear it with his little antennas pointed towards my fingers so the butterfly would face up when I look at my hand.  However, this is not the correct way to wear it.  The correct way to wear it is in the photo I posted, with the butterfly's attenna's pointed towards the knuckle, so it can be seen by others.  Thjis means when you lift you hands up, the butterfly will be upside down.
> 
> One other item... the butterfly itself is centered to the left of the shank (zoom in to see the shank), meaning if you wear it the correct way as in the photo, the butterfly will be the left side of the finger, in my case, toward the pinkie as I wear my rings on my fourth ring finger.  I personally do not like rings over the pinkie.  The pinkie is already short. m With a big ring over it, it now looks like a pinkie got chopped off.
> 
> Of course fit depends on the size of your hand and length of your fingers, but it's something to be aware of.
> I just want to share these tidbits to pay attention to as part of the fit of the ring.
> 
> Hope that helps.


I agree with you on that the rings are meant to be worn the way others would see them when hands are face down. However I would wear way you do - so I can see butterfly upright.  And I just googled Mimi wearing the flying butterfly ring, as I believe it was made originally for her, and in pictures she is wearing it ‘upside down’. So maybe it is ‘meant’ to be worn for the wearer!


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> The Hellebore is absolutely beautiful. Its larger than I expected and makes a lovely statement!!!! Im excited for you to receive this and its certainly worth the wait! A great addition.
> 
> Regarding the Clover: I know what you mean. When you go back to the boutique, can you perhaps try it on with the Perle D'or? I know so many people write it off as a simple bangle but when paired with the Clover, it softens what you call the "brick/log" look of the Clover. As feminine as the Clover is in its design, I find on its own, at times, it can be a bit hard - like a band of decorative metal. I'm not sure I'm making sense but I know what you are referring to and I find the D'or changes that. That "brick" effect is why I don't love two Clovers stacked alone without anything else - its like two decorative bands identical in width just "there". Its also why I found the sweet Clover to be a nice accompanying piece because of its different width. Im attaching pics here: one pic is of just two Clovers stacked, the other are with Clovers and D'ors and sweet Clover and D'ors. If I recall we have the same wrist size so I dont know if the sizing is really the reason why you feel its gives off a brick effect but by all means its worth trying other sizes. In the attached pics here the rose gold original Clover is in size small while mine (wg) is medium. In the pic without D'ors - the two originals stacked alone - there really isn't any difference in that effect despite them being different sizes. Even in videos I took show it the same. Also, if  the Clover not something that calls you, never force it, so I think you're correct in saying you will give it another shot but after that move on and go with your gut reaction. I do encourage you to try pairing it with something else though whether that be the D'or, 1 row, etc.; something that is of a different _width_ than the Clover.
> 
> Im glad you tried the 16 pave wg sweet necklace and you found it has presence. Ive often thought about that piece. @lolakitten and I have chatted (thanks to her) about the double layering of the 6 pave sweet bracelet so it gives a bit more oomph that it alone, so hearing about the necklace is encouraging.
> 
> It's always exciting to hear about your visits as you always offer wonderful reviews and perspectives.
> Oh... and I know Im in the minority but the floating butterfly is one of my favs...some see it as childish but I just think its really cute!
> 
> View attachment 5231364
> 
> 
> View attachment 5231365
> 
> 
> View attachment 5231366
> 
> 
> View attachment 5231367


Thanks for the photos!  
And yes, it's the metal.  In real life, I find the bangle has a lot of metal, and because it is polished.  
Funny you mentioned the D'or bangle!  I did try it on with that.  My SA suggested the exact same thing, so he had a medium WG D'or for me to try on.  I was not really a fan of that bangle, so I didn't even bother taking a photo.  

My SA also suggested adding the one or three row, and maybe stacking it to add more bling.  
For me though, I don't mind stacking bracelets, and only if they are the exact same, so it creates the illusion of the same piece. 
For bangles or cuffs, I never stack.  Part of it is becuase my bangle/cuff is bold enough to speak on its own and does not need to be stacked.  The other part is the clinking which is a big no for me.  

I think I need to try on the small and medium, and then decide if I love it enough to buy it.  I was surprised I did not love it, mainly due to the metal.  If I had loved it, my arm looking a like log would not have been a deal breaker.  My arms are my arms, and they are part or me (just like my fat middle knuckle which no ring gets through that knuckle!  ).  But not loving it, on top of it not looking great  is why I did not get it during this visit.  

I was a bit set back this time when I tried it on how much metal it had... yes, that brick look.  I remembered it as being more feminine.  It's not as sterile as the Love, which is really just a big bang of metal, but even with the pave clovers, it will still a lot of metal.


----------



## glamourbag

lynne_ross said:


> I chuckled at that..same boat as you. I feel like 90% of the posts here about incorporating in a new piece or adding pieces to create sets/looks. BigAkoya seem to like to layer bracelets and go for a bold look as she just bought a second mop bracelet. Also, I think we have all loved a piece and then looked for ways to make it work. Pretty natural even at this price point.


Absolutely agree. Thank you! Just here trying to offer suggestions... Its not that serious...


----------



## BigAkoya

@glamourbag @lolakitten 
I forgot to add my thoughts on the Sweet 16 WG pave as you are both interested. 
I tried it on, and it was definitely a more feminine sweeter look.  If that's the look you're going for, I think you will love it.  

Even thought it was all pave, I did not feel like I was wearing a "diamond necklace."  I felt like I was wearing a metal necklace with a few tiny diamonds sprinkled.  This is because there is so much chain and milgrain beading around the tiny motif.  The beading is very pronounced, and the diamonds take a back seat.   

Also, I wore my 20 WG MOP to the boutique, and when compared to the WG Sweet 16 pave, the VA MOP definitely had more presence.   It's because the VA motifs are twice the size, the motifs are spaced closer together hence packing a bigger bunch.  If you want oomph from the Sweet 16, I don't think this piece is it.  The Sweet 16 is a more delicate refined look.  Yes, you can layer more Sweets to give it oomph, but it really looks like when someone layers a billion dainty bracelets to get oomph. In reality, it just looks like a bunch of dainty bracelets.  I think for oomph, getting the VA size is much better.  

The Sweet 16 pave is much lighter, I didn't feel it on at all.  I would compare it to the Tiffany DBTY, very light and delicate, so if that's the look you want, that would look nice.  

It depends on the look you're after.  I personally cannot see myself wearing the Sweets 16 ten years from now.   
For me, if I wanted a metal look with oomph, I would SO a VA WG hammered 20 motif.  To me, I think that packs a bigger punch than the Sweet 16. 

Just some of my thoughts to share for a different point of and and to get you really confused.   
I am sure though if you have already tried it on and love it, go for it.


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> Thanks for the photos!
> And yes, it's the metal.  In real life, I find the bangle has a lot of metal, and because it is polished.
> Funny you mentioned the D'or bangle!  I did try it on with that.  My SA suggested the exact same thing, so he had a medium WG D'or for me to try on.  I was not really a fan of that bangle, so I didn't even bother taking a photo.
> 
> My SA also suggested adding the one or three row, and maybe stacking it to add more bling.
> For me though, I don't mind stacking bracelets, and only if they are the exact same, so it creates the illusion of the same piece.
> For bangles or cuffs, I never stack.  Part of it is becuase my bangle/cuff is bold enough to speak on its own and does not need to be stacked.  The other part is the clinking which is a big no for me.
> 
> I think I need to try on the small and medium, and then decide if I love it enough to buy it.  I was surprised I did not love it, mainly due to the metal.  If I had loved it, my arm looking a like log would not have been a deal breaker.  My arms are my arms, and they are part or me (just like my fat middle knuckle which no ring gets through that knuckle!  ).  But not loving it, on top of it not looking great  is why I did not get it during this visit.
> 
> I was a bit set back this time when I tried it on how much metal it had... yes, that brick look.  I remembered it as being more feminine.  It's not as sterile as the Love, which is really just a big bang of metal, but even with the pave clovers, it will still a lot of metal.


Yes, I understand. Its good you tried it with the D'or but if youre looking for more bling then certainly the 1 row or 3 row may be better. After you try size comparisons, at that point if its still a "meh" then I'd not waste any more energy or effort. It was a successful trip anyway because you got to try the ring and have come close to narrowing down your decision on the Cosmos/onyx etc pairings. Plus sometimes just trying everything on is fun.


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> Yes! Thank you for reminding me as I was going to mention you and your diamond pairing… I love this too… it just adds a beautiful frame to the Clover and softens it. I know we’re considering another clover and for me pairing the two alone is a big no. But with something else ; be that the diamond bangles or the D’or or something else, I much prefer it. (Side note- still stuck between bangle and ring LOL)
> 
> Anyway, I think any coordinating type of bangle would reduce the “brick” effect @BigAkoya is referring to. Less to do with size… more with how it’s worn.


I vote get a ring!  I know a lot of ladies here love bangles, but to me, nothing packs a punch than a ring!  
Plus, you have enough gorgeous bangles!  Get a gorgeous ring!  Which one were you thinking?


----------



## lynne_ross

glamourbag said:


> Ive never had such a hard decision with choosing which  jewelry item to go with first  (such first a world problem and trust me how trivial it is has not been lost on me). Ive decided to wait until spring to see if I have that inflammatory reaction to the cold weather on my right fingers like last year (which I hope was a fluke). Up to now, fingers crossed - no pun intended, its been fine but we've had a mild fall. As for occasions - I have no special one coming up...just me chipping away at my wish list.


I think I said this before but I have been going up a usa size on rings lately. I am concerned about ageing and knuckles enlarging. I bought some silicon sizers so going to try them over ‘winter’ here. I am also having a ring made for my birthday as I have decided I want more rings and I have enough bracelets for now.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Mimiiiz said:


> Hey guys! Thanks so much for all your replies and offering your opinion on my dilemma! They've been very helpful
> I did message my SA today letting her know my thoughts and if she does happen to see some more stock coming in over the next week, if I could please take a look at them (to see if it's possible for one with a slightly less visible airline) and have one last compare, to put my mind at ease haha and told her it would likely bother me at the back of my mind somehow, so thought it wouldn't hurt to have another look. She said it was fine and to bring it instore in the box, in perfect condition and could take a look since she's expecting a few more coming in this week. Although I think I've probably been put on her list of 'one of those annoying customers' now, being picky and all for like one of the brands lowest price point piece ahaha I do feel bad about it
> 
> Thanks for everyone's input! I totally understand now that this issue is very normal for VCA pieces and that the shade should probably be first priority. I do love the shade of my carnelian  out of the two I was shown, the other was a lighter red and I chose the one with the darker red shade which I prefer.
> 
> I defs think I am probs being too picky haha, but just can't help it being my first VCA piece and it being such an expensive item (my first fine jewellery purchase ever actually!) and the $2410 AUD price tag shocked me at first haha. Also it was kind of an impulsive purchase on my part, as I'm from Sydney, Aus and we just recently got out of an almost 4 months lockdown. Went a bit crazy finally being able to go into the city and shop in-stores haha!
> 
> Here are some photos of my necklace I took today under natural light btw, I'm not sure if you guys can also make out the air gap? Of course I know I'm being too picky and crazy though, and yep no one will stare at it this closely lol
> 
> View attachment 5231374
> View attachment 5231375
> View attachment 5231383


That's a beautiful rich red shade! But yes i see the airline too & it would bother me as well.
Don't worry about making the sa crazy; i do it too! 
You have to be happy & comfortable with it.

@BigAkoya  omg the ring! It is incredible & perfect for you!

Btw was there ever carnelian & mop vca necklace or bracelet? I saw someone recently wearing it & i had never seen the 2 stones in 1 piece before.


----------



## lolakitten

BigAkoya said:


> @glamourbag @lolakitten
> I forgot to add my thoughts on the Sweet 16 WG pave as you are both interested.
> I tried it on, and it was definitely a more feminine sweeter look.  If that's the look you're going for, I think you will love it.
> 
> Even thought it was all pave, I did not feel like I was wearing a "diamond necklace."  I felt like I was wearing a metal necklace with a few tiny diamonds sprinkled.  This is because there is so much chain and milgrain beading around the tiny motif.  The beading is very pronounced, and the diamonds take a back seat.
> 
> Also, I wore my 20 WG MOP to the boutique, and when compared to the WG Sweet 16 pave, the VA MOP definitely had more presence.   It's because the VA motifs are twice the size, the motifs are spaced closer together hence packing a bigger bunch.  If you want oomph from the Sweet 16, I don't think this piece is it.  The Sweet 16 is a more delicate refined look.  Yes, you can layer more Sweets to give it oomph, but it really looks like when someone layers a billion dainty bracelets to get oomph. In reality, it just looks like a bunch of dainty bracelets.  I think for oomph, getting the VA size is much better.
> 
> The Sweet 16 pave is much lighter, I didn't feel it on at all.  I would compare it to the Tiffany DBTY, very light and delicate, so if that's the look you want, that would look nice.
> 
> It depends on the look you're after.  I personally cannot see myself wearing the Sweets 16 ten years from now.
> For me, if I wanted a metal look with oomph, I would SO a VA WG hammered 20 motif.  To me, I think that packs a bigger punch than the Sweet 16.
> 
> Just some of my thoughts to share for a different point of and and to get you really confused.
> I am sure though if you have already tried it on and love it, go for it.


Some very valid points here, and I LOVED the VA mop 20 so before I made any decisions I would definitely have to have both on to have them go head to head in real life.
It would need to be a forever piece for me, so longevity is a biggie.
The vintage pave 20, as gorgeous is it is, is a bit flashy for my lifestyle (and way over budget anyway) so it’s a no no.
Also what you described with the stack of dainty bracelets doesn’t appeal to me, so I see the point there 100%.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> I love the Hellebore ring on you. However, I would be worried the leaf might catch on things . . .
> Would you do the cosmos in the medium or the small? If this is what you've decided, I understand that the cosmos is being discontinued, so you may want to think about ordering sooner rather than later.
> I love the clover bangle but I agree, it's not attractive. However, as others have mentioned, it may be because it's too big. Glad you're going to give it another shot.
> And finally, although others have suggested pairing the large clover perlee with another bracelet to make it work, I think that's absurd. It's fine if you want to, but if that's the only way to make it wearable for you, I say pass. This is not costume jewelry!


Actually, the ring is fine for me.  I think I'm just used to wearing big rings, so it's part of me, like an appendage.   
And my long necklaces... I learned the secret from my male colleagues... I pretend like I'm wearing a tie and when I bend over, my left hand crosses in front of my torso to keep the necklace from dropping, as a man would do for his tie!  I do this movement so naturally now, like second nature.     I actually had on my Lotus ring today as I was flyihg back, so going through security, baggage, it was fine. I'm sure I'll bang it up one day, but not yet! 

On Cosmo being discontinued, my SA did not tell me that.  He told me that any WG Cosmos is now MTO, so I will have to wait.  He also told me that is why I would not see new WG Cosmos pieces in the boutique to try on, hence he brought in earrings in RG MOP.  It's odd how your SA says it's discontinued.  Is this the same SA that said the Hellebore was no longer available?  Maybe the SAs are trying to minimize inquiries vs. actual orders?  It's strange how two SAs can differ so much.  I am going to ask him to look into that in case your SA knows something mine doesn't.  Thanks for the tip.  

On the Clover, yes.. I agree.  I am going to try both small and medium on and decide.  I need to see if I can get past the thought of the bangle being so much metal, the brick.


----------



## glamourbag

lynne_ross said:


> I think I said this before but I have been going up a usa size on rings lately. I am concerned about ageing and knuckles enlarging. I bought some silicon sizers so going to try them over ‘winter’ here. I am also having a ring made for my birthday as I have decided I want more rings and I have enough bracelets for now.





BigAkoya said:


> I vote get a ring!  I know a lot of ladies here love bangles, but to me, nothing packs a punch than a ring!
> Plus, you have enough gorgeous bangles!  Get a gorgeous ring!  Which one were you thinking?


Thank you both for the encouragement!!! Ohhhh that’s so exciting to get the ring made because it’s then exactly what your looking for. It’s extra special. I hope you show us that beauty when it arrives (if you’re open to sharing). I know it will be good.

Re: sizers - Yes, I think when I do get any future rings of a certain value I’ll be sizing up for the exact reason you mentioned: our fingers change as we age and for me these purchases are intended to be long term so it just makes sense. I grabbed a few ring sizers (the kind that fit inside the ring not the coil kind that wraps) and I think I’m going to look for some other options too and see which type I prefer. Mind you, the ones I have now seem to work quite well - up to this point anyway.  As for which ring: I have a natural draw to the two butterfly. I don’t necessarily have any sort of attachment to butterflies per se but rather my love for it comes from the fact I tend to find it quite flattering on my fingers (lengthening) and it’s lower profile (while not being so flat as the alhambra motif btf ring). For my daily activities that means it’s less likely to snag/bang on things as I’m almost always in a rush (terrible trait I admit it). It’s also whimsical, lighthearted and fun. 
However, on the other end of the spectrum, I really like  the pave frivole btf like you @BigAkoya have and which I believe you @lynne_ross was/is considering. I really wish they had done that ring in the rg pave with pink sapphire centre like they do for the more limited frivole necklace and earrings. If they did it that for the ring it would be game over for sure - youre coming home with me. From the regular collection I’d probably do wg. When I tried the wg version the size was totally wrong so it wasn’t the best “try on” but I get the general idea and it’s spectacular!


----------



## missie1

lolakitten said:


> Ahh that would be ideal. I can wait for that to happen for sure
> Thanks!!


Yes I didn’t want to pay that high of a Premium for it.  I SO all my RG pieces but they were in the 5k range.  Im glad I decided to hold off because I would need to build a entire wg set out


----------



## A bottle of Red

I tried on the clover bangle and i really liked it but dh didn't.  
Ended up getting the rose gold guilloche & carnelian bracelet instead which i absolutely love (and looks nice w my 6 motif).


----------



## BigAkoya

jenaps said:


> Wow wow wow!   The Hellebore ring looks amazing on you!  I didn’t realize it’s a similar size as the lotus.
> 
> Oh and thanks for humoring me on the holiday pendant!  I know you don’t like PG but I know initially you were thinking of if it were SO as a 20 in white gold how that would look. so wanted to know your views on the rhodonite they used.
> 
> I see what you mean about the clover.  Have you tried on the sweet or is that too small for you?
> 
> I love reading about your shopping trips!!  You have such a way with words! Did you stop for hot chocolate??


Thank you. I love this ring more than I thought I would!  It actually has more finger coverage than the Lotus because the flower is so big.  I can't wait to get it.

On the HP.. I see your question, it's more about the rhodonite.
The piece I saw was a medium pink with a drop of blue. For pinks, I prefer a pale pink, with a drop of white, like a pale peony.
I prefer an icy, cool, snowy pink.  

That said, even if the stone were my peferred shade of pink, I would not SO a set of rhodonite.  The reason is because I felt rhodonite looked flat.  I realize opaque stones don't sparkle, but they need to have an inner glow, a deeper dimension.  Carnelian, Malachite, Chaldedoncy... to me, when I look at those stones, I can see the glow it emits, and I can almost see deep into the stone.  For example, with Chalcedony, I see a blue sky with slow drifting clouds, and if I look long enough, I can see almost see the next layer into the stone, the next set of clouds that are about to float by, a three dimensional sky.

I know there is a lot of love for this HP, so this is just my opinion in what I see...
If I were to describe how the rhodonite looked to me, it was smooth, but flat, and certainly no inner glow nor inner dimension.  I stared at it, and my eyes were stopped, like hitting a brick wall.  My eyes did not see any depth; it got stuck at the top layer; my eyes could see into or enjoy the beauty of the stone.  To me, I would say the pendant looks like pink brick, with a tiny diamond in the center.

That's just me of course.  I am sure HP lovers see something different.
Hope that helps.


----------



## BigAkoya

missie1 said:


> Yes they will do SO. I got approved but SP told me to wait as the premium on that piece made it around 6300 before taxes if I remember correctly.  He said it might get introduced into regular line.


For what it's worth... my SA said this recent batch of blue agate is gorgeous.  He said it was the best batch he's seen.  Just FYI in case anyone is interested in YG blue agate.


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> If youre open to both then its worth the inquiry to see the price difference and if its not outrageous then you can make a better informed decision.
> 
> Ah, I see @missie1 already provided the cost and the confirmation its doable. I agree with her...wait a bit just incase it comes out in wg soon.
> 
> And OUCH...I better stay mumm with my suggestions and opinions as they seem absurd


I love your ideas!  Keep them coming!  Absurd?!  Great things have come from absurd ideas!  
We are all, in our own way, a fun-loving and absurd bunch!  We are the VCA bunch who takes first world bling problems so seriously! 
And yes, we will think about it day and night... we are up to the challenge!  Hooray for us!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Actually, the ring is fine for me.  I think I'm just used to wearing big rings, so it's part of me, like an appendage.
> And my long necklaces... I learned the secret from my male colleagues... I pretend like I'm wearing a tie and when I bend over, my left hand crosses in front of my torso to keep the necklace from dropping, as a man would do for his tie!  I do this movement so naturally now, like second nature.   I actually had on my Lotus ring today as I was flyihg back, so going through security, baggage, it was fine. I'm sure I'll bang it up one day, but not yet!
> 
> On Cosmo being discontinued, my SA did not tell me that.  He told me that any WG Cosmos is now MTO, so I will have to wait.  He also told me that is why I would not see new WG Cosmos pieces in the boutique to try on, hence he brought in earrings in RG MOP.  It's odd how your SA says it's discontinued.  Is this the same SA that said the Hellebore was no longer available?  Maybe the SAs are trying to minimize inquiries vs. actual orders?  It's strange how two SAs can differ so much.  I am going to ask him to look into that in case your SA knows something mine doesn't.  Thanks for the tip.
> 
> On the Clover, yes.. I agree.  I am going to try both small and medium on and decide.  I need to see if I can get past the thought of the bangle being so much metal, the brick.


Yes, they're really a font of conflicting information, aren't they. When and if you get any info on the cosmos, please post. And I LOVE the Hellebore on you. Congratulations! 
I'm living vicariously.


----------



## Happyish

glamourbag said:


> Thank you both for the encouragement!!! Ohhhh that’s so exciting to get the ring made because it’s then exactly what your looking for. It’s extra special. I hope you show us that beauty when it arrives (if you’re open to sharing). I know it will be good.
> 
> Re: sizers - Yes, I think when I do get any future rings of a certain value I’ll be sizing up for the exact reason you mentioned: our fingers change as we age and for me these purchases are intended to be long term so it just makes sense. I grabbed a few ring sizers (the kind that fit inside the ring not the coil kind that wraps) and I think I’m going to look for some other options too and see which type I prefer. Mind you, the ones I have now seem to work quite well - up to this point anyway.  As for which ring: I have a natural draw to the two butterfly. I don’t necessarily have any sort of attachment to butterflies per se but rather my love for it comes from the fact I tend to find it quite flattering on my fingers (lengthening) and it’s lower profile (while not being so flat as the alhambra motif btf ring). For my daily activities that means it’s less likely to snag/bang on things as I’m almost always in a rush (terrible trait I admit it). It’s also whimsical, lighthearted and fun.
> However, on the other end of the spectrum, I really like  the pave frivole btf like you @BigAkoya have and which I believe you @lynne_ross was/is considering. I really wish they had done that ring in the rg pave with pink sapphire centre like they do for the more limited frivole necklace and earrings. If they did it that for the ring it would be game over for sure - youre coming home with me. From the regular collection I’d probably do wg. When I tried the wg version the size was totally wrong so it wasn’t the best “try on” but I get the general idea and it’s spectacular!


Do you have a link for the ring  sizers you use? I could use these . . . and I'm sure others could as well.
Thank you!


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> For what it's worth... my SA said this recent batch of blue agate is gorgeous.  He said it was the best batch he's seen.  Just FYI in case anyone is interested in YG blue agate.



UGH the YG blue agate is on my wishlist but I am on ban island because I decided to go with WG chalcedony to build out my WG collection, mainly influenced by @EpiFanatic and others’ beautiful photos. I will have to hope next year’s blue agate will be just as beautiful :’) For now I live vicariously through everyone else’s photos!


----------



## tenshix

Happyish said:


> Do you have a link for the ring  sizers you use? I could use these . . . and I'm sure others could as well.
> Thank you!



In case you wanted to get several options and are located in the US this is the one I use and it has served me well!

Ring Sizer Finger Measuring Tool Gauge for Men-Women-Kids-Find Check Ring Size (1-17 US) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07M9FK9W...abc_K6PK3BS3WT5SWMR3PXD4?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Happyish

tenshix said:


> UGH the YG blue agate is on my wishlist but I am on ban island because I decided to go with WG chalcedony to build out my WG collection, mainly influenced by @EpiFanatic and others’ beautiful photos. I will have to hope next year’s blue agate will be just as beautiful :’) For now I live vicariously through everyone else’s photos!


A woman with will power when it comes to VCA . . . I am so impressed (and a little jealous). I would love to see your chalcedony--I find the WG/Chalcedony combination very intriguing, so if you have some photos, please post.


----------



## Happyish

tenshix said:


> In case you wanted to get several options and are located in the US this is the one I use and it has served me well!
> 
> Ring Sizer Finger Measuring Tool Gauge for Men-Women-Kids-Find Check Ring Size (1-17 US) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07M9FK9W...abc_K6PK3BS3WT5SWMR3PXD4?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


Is this designed to make a large ring smaller, or is this just to measure your ring size?


----------



## tenshix

glamourbag said:


> The Hellebore is absolutely beautiful. Its larger than I expected and makes a lovely statement!!!! Im excited for you to receive this and its certainly worth the wait! A great addition.
> 
> Regarding the Clover: I know what you mean. When you go back to the boutique, can you perhaps try it on with the Perle D'or? I know so many people write it off as a simple bangle but when paired with the Clover, it softens what you call the "brick/log" look of the Clover. As feminine as the Clover is in its design, I find on its own, at times, it can be a bit hard - like a band of decorative metal. I'm not sure I'm making sense but I know what you are referring to and I find the D'or changes that. That "brick" effect is why I don't love two Clovers stacked alone without anything else - its like two decorative bands identical in width just "there". Its also why I found the sweet Clover to be a nice accompanying piece because of its different width. Im attaching pics here: one pic is of just two Clovers stacked, the other are with Clovers and D'ors and sweet Clover and D'ors. If I recall we have the same wrist size so I dont know if the sizing is really the reason why you feel its gives off a brick effect but by all means its worth trying other sizes. In the attached pics here the rose gold original Clover is in size small while mine (wg) is medium. In the pic without D'ors - the two originals stacked alone - there really isn't any difference in that effect despite them being different sizes. Even in videos I took show it the same. Also, if  the Clover not something that calls you, never force it, so I think you're correct in saying you will give it another shot but after that move on and go with your gut reaction. I do encourage you to try pairing it with something else though whether that be the D'or, 1 row, etc.; something that is of a different _width_ than the Clover.
> 
> Im glad you tried the 16 pave wg sweet necklace and you found it has presence. Ive often thought about that piece. @lolakitten and I have chatted (thanks to her) about the double layering of the 6 pave sweet bracelet so it gives a bit more oomph that it alone, so hearing about the necklace is encouraging.
> 
> It's always exciting to hear about your visits as you always offer wonderful reviews and perspectives.
> Oh... and I know Im in the minority but the floating butterfly is one of my favs...some see it as childish but I just think its really cute!
> 
> View attachment 5231364
> 
> 
> View attachment 5231365
> 
> 
> View attachment 5231366
> 
> 
> View attachment 5231367



Oooh swoon!!!   Such a gorgeous collection you have, and I agree that the clover looks best when stacked with other width bracelets which is such a slippery slope spending wise lol. I remember your post on the Sweet clover thread and thought the stack also looked fantastic stacked with your diamond tennis bracelet.


----------



## tenshix

Happyish said:


> A woman with will power when it comes to VCA . . . I am so impressed (and a little jealous). I would love to see your chalcedony--I find the WG/Chalcedony combination very intriguing, so if you have some photos, please post.



LOL thank you my dear it’s not so much willpower alone but my DH policing me.  When I am lucky and he likes how the piece looks it is much easier to convince. I must collect all the blue agate photos to show him and hopefully via “inception” style he will also think it looks beautiful. The chalcedony bracelet is being shortened right now, my SA said it’ll be about a week so hopefully I can get it by the end of next week! Will definitely share photos, need more WG love all around!


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> A woman with will power when it comes to VCA . . . I am so impressed (and a little jealous). I would love to see your chalcedony--I find the WG/Chalcedony combination very intriguing, so if you have some photos, please post.


You seem to have every stone they make!   Do you have a 16 motif?  I tried the WG 16 motif on, and it has potential. 
It's more of a soft elegance.  It is WG with MOP, chalcedony, and GMOP.   I was thinking of wearing it with my WG MOP 20, and you have the same WG MOP also.  It would also look good with chalcedony.

The downside to the 16 motif though is there is a lot of space between the motifs, so it's alot of chain, not so many motifs, even though a few are the Magic size.


----------



## tenshix

Happyish said:


> Is this designed to make a large ring smaller, or is this just to measure your ring size?



Oh I’m so sorry I misunderstood the sizer post, this one is just for measuring ring size and not to make smaller. I would love to know the sizer to make rings smaller as well!


----------



## nicole0612

tenshix said:


> Oh I’m so sorry I misunderstood the sizer post, this one is just for measuring ring size and not to make smaller. I would love to know the sizer to make rings smaller as well!


There are some silicone tube like structures that you can trim to size and place on the backside of a ring to make it fit smaller (but the band cannot be too wide).


----------



## lxrac

Is SO the best way to go if you have a specific alhambra variation in mind? Or are there any limits?


----------



## BigAkoya

tenshix said:


> Oh I’m so sorry I misunderstood the sizer post, this one is just for measuring ring size and not to make smaller. I would love to know the sizer to make rings smaller as well!


Try these.  I have a ring that is very top heavy.  I wear my rings loose, so my rings flop at times.  This one really flopped all the time and would not stay up.  I did not want to size it down, so I tried this.  It worked, but I thought it looked a bit cheesy and took away from the elegance of the ring.  Tiffany also suggested adding sizing beads inside the band, and I tried that too, but felt it was uncomfortable, so I had them removed.  In the end, I caved and resized my ring down by one quarter size, and it fits perfect now.

You can play around and see how you like it...
Amazon.com: Ring Snuggies Ring Sizer or Assorted Sizes Adjuster Set of Six Per Pack : Arts, Crafts & Sewing


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> Try these.  I have a ring that is very top heavy.  I wear my rings loose, so my rings flop at times.  This one really flopped all the time and would not stay up.  I did not want to size it down, so I tried this.  It worked, but I thought it looked a bit cheesy and took away from the elegance of the ring.  Tiffany also suggested adding sizing beads inside the band, and I tried that too, but felt it was uncomfortable, so I had them removed.  In the end, I caved and resized my ring down by one quarter size, and it fits perfect now.
> 
> You can play around and see how you like it...
> Amazon.com: Ring Snuggies Ring Sizer or Assorted Sizes Adjuster Set of Six Per Pack : Arts, Crafts & Sewing



Thank you for linking these!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> You seem to have every stone they make!   Do you have a 16 motif?  I tried the WG 16 motif on, and it has potential.
> It's more of a soft elegance.  It is WG with MOP, chalcedony, and GMOP.   I was thinking of wearing it with my WG MOP 20, and you have the same WG MOP also.  It would also look good with chalcedony.
> 
> The downside to the 16 motif though is there is a lot of space between the motifs, so it's alot of chain, not so many motifs, even though a few are the Magic size.


I don't have any of the 16. I tried it once and when I commented that I already owned the same stone combination, albeit in the vintage alhambra, my SA suggested that I link two of my 20-motifs together to get the same effect. Since then, I always wear two , and I can combine stones which is fun. 
At this point, I have enough Alhambra. I'd prefer something new--time to branch out which is why it's so much fun to see what everyone's trying/buying.


----------



## lynne_ross

glamourbag said:


> Thank you both for the encouragement!!! Ohhhh that’s so exciting to get the ring made because it’s then exactly what your looking for. It’s extra special. I hope you show us that beauty when it arrives (if you’re open to sharing). I know it will be good.
> 
> Re: sizers - Yes, I think when I do get any future rings of a certain value I’ll be sizing up for the exact reason you mentioned: our fingers change as we age and for me these purchases are intended to be long term so it just makes sense. I grabbed a few ring sizers (the kind that fit inside the ring not the coil kind that wraps) and I think I’m going to look for some other options too and see which type I prefer. Mind you, the ones I have now seem to work quite well - up to this point anyway.  As for which ring: I have a natural draw to the two butterfly. I don’t necessarily have any sort of attachment to butterflies per se but rather my love for it comes from the fact I tend to find it quite flattering on my fingers (lengthening) and it’s lower profile (while not being so flat as the alhambra motif btf ring). For my daily activities that means it’s less likely to snag/bang on things as I’m almost always in a rush (terrible trait I admit it). It’s also whimsical, lighthearted and fun.
> However, on the other end of the spectrum, I really like  the pave frivole btf like you @BigAkoya have and which I believe you @lynne_ross was/is considering. I really wish they had done that ring in the rg pave with pink sapphire centre like they do for the more limited frivole necklace and earrings. If they did it that for the ring it would be game over for sure - youre coming home with me. From the regular collection I’d probably do wg. When I tried the wg version the size was totally wrong so it wasn’t the best “try on” but I get the general idea and it’s spectacular!


I will definitely share my ring once my birthday rolls around. I don’t think it will be most people’s cup of tea. I fell in love with a diamond and had to have it. I am also considering getting earrings made to go with my lotus ring as I can not find anything I love and I have an idea of what I want. I still plan to get the yg pave btf frivoles at some point. It will be my big yg ring! 
For you, both options are beautiful. This may not help but when I have a hard time picking I know I will just end up with both. From your posts, I would get btf butterfly first. Sounds like it is a definite yes and you will wear more. Then you can wait and see if vca releases more frivole ring options. I can see them doing this as the line seems popular.


----------



## glamourbag

Happyish said:


> Do you have a link for the ring  sizers you use? I could use these . . . and I'm sure others could as well.
> Thank you!


I have these... they work for various ring widths. I know there are various brands that make this type. I know there are a few other alternatives and I am open to whichever work best. HTHs. 
https://www.amazon.ca/Invisible-Adj...d_rd_i=B07C15P2F7&psc=1&ref_=pd_bap_d_rp_39_i

@tenshix Actually on that topic I also bought a while back the ring sizer and a ring stick which I cannot say how many times Ive used for myself, friends, family, etc. so its great you mentioned that as well. Again that's the one I got but there are various similar options out there.
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B071QYDPLD/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## jenaps

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you. I love this ring more than I thought I would!  It actually has more finger coverage than the Lotus because the flower is so big.  I can't wait to get it.
> 
> On the HP.. I see your question, it's more about the rhodonite.
> The piece I saw was a medium pink with a drop of blue. For pinks, I prefer a pale pink, with a drop of white, like a pale peony.
> I prefer an icy, cool, snowy pink.
> 
> That said, even if the stone were my peferred shade of pink, I would not SO a set of rhodonite.  The reason is because I felt rhodonite looked flat.  I realize opaque stones don't sparkle, but they need to have an inner glow, a deeper dimension.  Carnelian, Malachite, Chaldedoncy... to me, when I look at those stones, I can see the glow it emits, and I can almost see deep into the stone.  For example, with Chalcedony, I see a blue sky with slow drifting clouds, and if I look long enough, I can see almost see the next layer into the stone, the next set of clouds that are about to float by, a three dimensional sky.
> 
> I know there is a lot of love for this HP, so this is just my opinion in what I see...
> If I were to describe how the rhodonite looked to me, it was smooth, but flat, and certainly no inner glow nor inner dimension.  I stared at it, and my eyes were stopped, like hitting a brick wall.  My eyes did not see any depth; it got stuck at the top layer; my eyes could see into or enjoy the beauty of the stone.  To me, I would say the pendant looks like pink brick, with a tiny diamond in the center.
> 
> That's just me of course.  I am sure HP lovers see something different.
> Hope that helps.
> 
> View attachment 5231838



ahh yes that’s what I wanted to hear! your view on the rhodonite.

It’s so interesting hearing all the visuals of this stone from everyone.  It seems to be a stone that has received the most descriptions!


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> I don't have any of the 16. I tried it once and when I commented that I already owned the same stone combination, albeit in the vintage alhambra, my SA suggested that I link two of my 20-motifs together to get the same effect. Since then, I always wear two , and I can combine stones which is fun.
> At this point, I have enough Alhambra. I'd prefer something new--time to branch out which is why it's so much fun to see what everyone's trying/buying.


I am not talking about wearing two 20s the same length like Grace Kelly.  I am talking about wearing one 20 long and the 16 long, not doubled up.  It is not the same as wearing two 20s as that is a heavier and more classic look. 

I saw this photo on the internet and fell in love with how bold yet airy and swingy this combination can be.  I was thinking of wearing my WG MOP 20 and then the WG Magic 16. I tried it earlier, but not quite sure as it’s a bit mellow.  But sometimes mellow is ok. 

I love the Carnelian version. 

On your next collection, if you wear rings... I vote get a ring to compliment your beautiful Alhambra pieces.  Since you have the WG MOP and oynx, do you like Frivole or Lotus?  Just a thought... I am sure you've been surfing.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> I am not talking about wearing two 20s the same length like Grace Kelly.  I am talking about wearing one 20 long and the 16 long, not doubled up.  It is not the same as wearing two 20s as that is a heavier and more classic look.
> 
> I saw this photo on the internet and fell in love with how bold yet airy and swingy this combination can be.  I was thinking of wearing my WG MOP 20 and then the WG Magic 16. I tried it earlier, but not quite sure as it’s a bit mellow.  But sometimes mellow is ok.
> 
> I love the Carnelian version.
> 
> On your next collection, if you wear rings... I vote get a ring to compliment your beautiful Alhambra pieces.  Since you have the WG MOP and oynx, do you like Frivole or Lotus?  Just a thought... I am sure you've been surfing.
> 
> View attachment 5232122


Oh my. This is fabulous . . .


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Oh my. This is fabulous . . .


Right!  This is my new obsession, I think.    It can be your obsession too!  We both already have half of this look, the WG MOP 20! 
All we need to do get is the 16!  I will say, when I tried on the 16 in WG, it was a lot more mellow than the Carnelian which is expected given the colors.  But it was mellow in a nice, 1920s, speak-easy, flapper girl, laid back way.  That's my vision.  

And if you get the WG Chalcedony 20, that would be perfect.  Which is why... I have been considering WG GMOP!  To also go with this 16 motif to bring out the GMOP stones.   

Here is the link... look at the stones... so beautiful.   Magic Alhambra long necklace, 16 motifs - VCARN19000 - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)


----------



## nightbefore

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, the butterfly is really whimsical.  I'm not a butterfly girl, and we we just trying tnings for fun (I am in love with FlowerLace!).
> 
> As FYI, here is something that bugs me about the Flying Butterfly in case you decide to purchase it.
> First... when I wear rings, I wear it in the best position for me to look at when I lift my hands up to stare at the ring.  I do not wear it in the best position for others to look at.  Jewelry is for me, so I want the best viewing angle.
> 
> However, for the Flying Butterfly Ring, this means when I put the ring, I would wear it with his little antennas pointed towards my fingers so the butterfly would face up when I look at my hand.  However, this is not the correct way to wear it.  The correct way to wear it is in the photo I posted, with the butterfly's attenna's pointed towards the knuckle, so it can be seen by others.  Thjis means when you lift you hands up, the butterfly will be upside down.
> 
> One other item... the butterfly itself is centered to the left of the shank (zoom in to see the shank), meaning if you wear it the correct way as in the photo, the butterfly will be the left side of the finger, in my case, toward the pinkie as I wear my rings on my fourth ring finger.  I personally do not like rings over the pinkie.  The pinkie is already short. m With a big ring over it, it now looks like a pinkie got chopped off.
> 
> Of course fit depends on the size of your hand and length of your fingers, but it's something to be aware of.
> I just want to share these tidbits to pay attention to as part of the fit of the ring.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks for sharing your thoughts, but I am not planning to purchase butterfly ring. I think I paraphrased it wrong  The style and whole butterfly shape/concept is way too whimsical for me. I am even having hard time with frivole… One day I love it, other day I start to think it is too feminine and whimsical  I know you should never say never with VCA, but I don’t see myself ever purchasing something with butterfly. Maybe, maybe the lapis and pave two butterfly earrings. I find the collection lovely as is own and on others but for me just too feminine.

I am happy you tried 16 motif because this is a piece I was considering for a while here what holds me back for purchasing 16 motif… I think when worn on a sweater (specifically black one) the clovers are almost lost. I find it hard to explain but I will try… the clovers are hanged on the chain via the middle of the “C” from both side and continue in a vertical line (worn long), which is same for 20 and 16 however because sweet is so small it looks like a “+” on the chain. This problem is less of a concern when worn double on bare skin because then they draw a circle around the neck. I feel like this accentuates the clover/flower shape of actual clover which I love  I was planning to get 16 as 20 alternative but, if I look at it in this perspective, for me it is more of an alternative to 10 motif


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> As promised, I am reporting back on the Hellebore ring and the visit to the boutique.
> First, the Hellebore ring...  I tried it on... it's so big, it's so blue, it's so me!   It was love in 3 seconds.
> The one I tried on fit me, but I like to wear my rings loose, so I ordered the next size up.  SA said it will take 6 months.
> I posted a photo of the Hellebore next to my Lotus so for those who are interested so you can see a size comparison.  The Hellebore definitely has a bigger look than Lotus.
> 
> I then tried on the Medium Clover bangle.  Did not fall in love.  I do not what it is about that bangle, but I love it on everyone else except me!    On me, it makes my wrist look like a big shapeless log.  I think it's the metal, I think it's too much flat metal for me, hence giving the illusion of a shapeless log wrist.  My SA suggested the one row or three row Perlee, neither of which he had, so we decided we would deal with a bangle on the next visit.  Medium is my size for sure, so at least the size was settled.
> 
> Next up was to work on my oynx set dilemma.  I tried on the oynx pave bracelet.  I wanted more a punch with all oynx motifs, so he faked out the look for me.  It was not bad, but not sure about two all oynx bracelets though.  I was wearing all black (my winter look), and it looked fine, probably too harsh for me in the summer.
> 
> Next as part of the oynx dilemma was Cosmos...
> No Cosmos oynx to try on, but he was able to bring in a pair of small Cosmos MOP earrings for size and for me to see the bezel.  As part of my oynx set, I was thinking of getting the Cosmos oynx earrings and matching Cosmos oynx BTF ring to go with the oynx 20 The bezel, which I thought would be annoying, is actually not bad in real life.  It adds a bit of character, so Cosmos oynx is a maybe. I took a photo of the earrings placed on my finger, so if anyone is interested in how it would look as a BTF ring, you can visualize.  I also tried on the VA WG pave earrings as an option to go with the 20 oynx.  It was nice, but I think I want something oynx on my ears to match the oynx 20 (the matchy matchy obsession runs strong in my veins). Cosmos oynx is also quite three dimensional which I really like.
> 
> Other items...
> - The Zodiac pieces are here.  It's very gold, one must have to love gold metal.  It's a disc, almost like wearing a gold coin.  There is a separate thread on these pieces if anyone is interested.
> - I looked at the HP.  It was a medium pink with a drop of blue.  I'm not a pendant nor RG gal, so pass for me.  There is also a separate thread on this as well with tons of photos/commentary. Side note… SAs are getting tons of calls from people who have never purchased from them demanding, and even yelling at them for not getting a HP.  Crazy.
> - SA brought in for me the Sweet 16 WG pave.  Not bad, it's dainty, but still has presence if one wants something smaller than VA.
> - I'm not really a butterfly person, but the Flying Butterfly ring is nice and big.  The butterfly's antenna though are a bit scary to look at (friendly butterflies should not have scary looking antennas sticking out).
> 
> Here are photos of the Hellebore ring.  I truly love this ring!
> I also posted other photos as well in case some of you are thinking of getting these pieces so you can visualize what it looks like on a real person... no photoshop, nothing... wrinkles, dry winter hands, and all!
> 
> Hope this was helpful for you to see the pieces in real life.
> 
> View attachment 5231225
> View attachment 5231226
> View attachment 5231227
> View attachment 5231228
> View attachment 5231229
> View attachment 5231230


Hehe you crack me up! ‘Shapeless log wrist’? No way! It’s just that the Perlee clover bracelet may be too underwhelming with statement rings like the lotus or the Hellebore.

On that Hellebore ring, I am a fan of it on you! The blue (reminds me of blue electric) just pops on you giving the ring such an interesting dimension especially with the white mop 5 motifs. The simple white gold background is perfect for the ring to shine in all its blue glory!

I feel the onyx cosmos maybe be another winner for you. I am loving the contrast of stones and white gold on you and I have a feeling the onyx cosmos will look just as amazing!

You are slaying me with gorgeous BTF rings! You know the BTF rings are my fave too!I am considering adding the Socrates in the next couple of years - maybe, if I tear myself away from Rose gold… good thing? I only have couple of RG pave pieces to add to round off my RG collex.

I recently tried the Tiffany 5 row diamond metro bracelet and fell for the way it looked with my Tiffany platinum ring. So, I do have plans to add that bracelet in the future along with couple of WG rings from VCA to create a small WG collex. I feel the WG from VCA is ‘harsh’ on my skin tone so being careful with what WG pieces I add from VCA. The Alhambra magic pave ring in WG and the Socrates BTF rings were the ones I felt the most connection with out of everything I tried so far. But again, got to try them out more in the future to see if I still love them after a few months, enough to bring them home!

Isn’t planning and trying things out more than half the fun? 
Excited to see what all pieces you add in the future!


----------



## LJNLori

BigAkoya said:


> Keep in mind that length is not the true usable length.  This is because the motifs are thick, about a quarter of an inch, and that takes away from the total wearable circumference which then makes it nearer to a 6.5" (using her bracelet example above).
> 
> I think that's a common mistake people do, forgetting this is not a simple thin link chain where you get the full usable length. From other posts, it seems a lot of people size it too small and then have to add links back.
> 
> You may like four links out and prefer a tighter fit.  Can you get to a store and try it on?  It not, maybe take two links out first and try it.  A big worry for me is putting it on by myself.  I do not want to depend on anyone to have to help me with my bracelet, nor do I want to jump through hoops and try for 10 minutes to get it on.  I almost had my SA add back the two links as it annoyed me to put my bracelet on.  I got good at it and now have my trick, so I can put it on in a few seconds.  I know if it were four links out, no way could I put it on myself.
> 
> Another idea since you have two bracelets... send both in, but size one bracelet to remove two links and the other to remove four links.  You can then decide in the comfort of your own home!   If I could not get to a store, I would probably do this for peace of mind.  I know it's splitting hairs, but I think you and I like to split hairs to get it exact.   My SA told me no one has ever been so precise to ask for ear clips to be loosened by an additional 1mm.


You bring up excellent points, thank you!  

I cannot put my bracelet on myself and it's too tight unless it is sitting perfectly flat once it is on (thank you hubby). So if one motif is turned or the chain is turned anywhere, it just doesn't fit.  And if I eat too much salt or it's hot, my bracelet gets super uncomfortable.  

My wrist is exactly 6" (with that same tape measure as the picture) so when I had all 4 links removed I had assumed it would fit perfectly.  I think I would prefer it to be at least 1" longer than my wrist, or 7" to be specific.


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehe you crack me up! ‘Shapeless log wrist’? No way! It’s just that the Perlee clover bracelet may be too underwhelming with statement rings like the lotus or the Hellebore.
> 
> On that Hellebore ring, I am a fan of it on you! The blue (reminds me of blue electric) just pops on you giving the ring such an interesting dimension especially with the white mop 5 motifs. The simple white gold background is perfect for the ring to shine in all its blue glory!
> 
> I feel the onyx cosmos maybe be another winner for you. I am loving the contrast of stones and white gold on you and I have a feeling the onyx cosmos will look just as amazing!
> 
> You are slaying me with gorgeous BTF rings! You know the BTF rings are my fave too!I am considering adding the Socrates in the next couple of years - maybe, if I tear myself away from Rose gold… good thing? I only have couple of RG pave pieces to add to round off my RG collex.
> 
> I recently tried the Tiffany 5 row diamond metro bracelet and fell for the way it looked with my Tiffany platinum ring. So, I do have plans to add that bracelet in the future along with couple of WG rings from VCA to create a small WG collex. I feel the WG from VCA is ‘harsh’ on my skin tone so being careful with what WG pieces I add from VCA. The Alhambra magic pave ring in WG and the Socrates BTF rings were the ones I felt the most connection with out of everything I tried so far. But again, got to try them out more in the future to see if I still love them after a few months, enough to bring them home!
> 
> Isn’t planning and trying things out more than half the fun?
> Excited to see what all pieces you add in the future!


Thank you, and yes, I love the Hellebore ring!  

I am a huge Tiffany fan too! They have the best colored gemstone pieces which VCA is lacking.  
I love Tiffany for diamonds, and like you, my engagement ring is also Tiffany. 
The Tiffany Metro 5 row... we have such similar taste.  I love love love the Metro 5 row, but I did not buy it because the diamonds are only half-circle, and I like my bangles to have full circle.  I almost caved twice, but then I smacked myself on the head and reminded myself I have purchased half-circle bracelets before, twice (one a diamond, the other a sapphire/diamond), and both times, I felt the look was unfinished.  I know, it's probably just me, but something to think about in case it might bug you (not sure if you ever had a half-circle bangle).  That Metro 5 row is perfection to me. It is so simple, clean, all diamonds to the edge, minimal metal, and I love the way the diamonds are laid out in a cobblestone pattern.  It sparkles like mad, classic Tiffany.   

Have you tried the Tiffany T wide bangle?  It is full circle diamonds.  It's really beautiful on.  I like that it's full circle, but I don't like the T at the top.  I am not a fan of the T collection, so I don't want to even get one piece as I know I will never build on it to be matchy matchy.   If you have not tried it and like the T collection, that bangle is really pretty.  And it's a rounded oval shape!  Not a squoval like the Clover to give me log arms!   

Here is the T1 Wide full circle bangle in case you have not seen it. 
Tiffany T T1 wide diamond hinged bangle in 18k white gold, medium. | Tiffany & Co.

Yes, planning is half the fun!  I can't wait to see what goodies you get next!


----------



## BigAkoya

LJNLori said:


> You bring up excellent points, thank you!
> 
> I cannot put my bracelet on myself and it's too tight unless it is sitting perfectly flat once it is on (thank you hubby). So if one motif is turned or the chain is turned anywhere, it just doesn't fit.  And if I eat too much salt or it's hot, my bracelet gets super uncomfortable.
> 
> My wrist is exactly 6" (with that same tape measure as the picture) so when I had all 4 links removed I had assumed it would fit perfectly.  I think I would prefer it to be at least 1" longer than my wrist, or 7" to be specific.


I think if you add back two links, it will be perfect!  It's easy, just text your SA and wait two weeks.  
I do not hesitate to adjust jewelry until it's perfect.  The hassle and short wait for a repair is a small price to pay for a lifetime of enjoyment wearing a perfect fitting piece.  Plus, if you can put it on easier, you will wear it more.   I vote go for it!  

Oh, @DS2006... I am back home and measured my wrist.  Yes, my wrist is 5 3/4", and I took two links out to make a 7" bracelet.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you, and yes, I love the Hellebore ring!
> 
> I am a huge Tiffany fan too! They have the best colored gemstone pieces which VCA is lacking.
> I love Tiffany for diamonds, and like you, my engagement ring is also Tiffany.
> The Tiffany Metro 5 row... we have such similar taste.  I love love love the Metro 5 row, but I did not buy it because the diamonds are only half-circle, and I like my bangles to have full circle.  I almost caved twice, but then I smacked myself on the head and reminded myself I have purchased half-circle bracelets before, twice (one a diamond, the other a sapphire/diamond), and both times, I felt the look was unfinished.  I know, it's probably just me, but something to think about in case it might bug you (not sure if you ever had a half-circle bangle).  That Metro 5 row is perfection to me. It is so simple, clean, all diamonds to the edge, minimal metal, and I love the way the diamonds are laid out in a cobblestone pattern.  It sparkles like mad, classic Tiffany.
> 
> Have you tried the Tiffany T wide bangle?  It is full circle diamonds.  It's really beautiful on.  I like that it's full circle, but I don't like the T at the top.  I am not a fan of the T collection, so I don't want to even get one piece as I know I will never build on it to be matchy matchy.   If you have not tried it and like the T collection, that bangle is really pretty.  And it's a rounded oval shape!  Not a squoval like the Clover to give me log arms!
> 
> Here is the T1 Wide full circle bangle in case you have not seen it.
> Tiffany T T1 wide diamond hinged bangle in 18k white gold, medium. | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> Yes, planning is half the fun!  I can't wait to see what goodies you get next!


We really do have very similar tastes! I feel like Tiffany diamonds sparkle like no other! I love VCA for their designs but if we are talking quality of diamonds, Tiffany wins hands down in my opinion! Like you, I am not a fan of the T collection at all! There is something about that T that bothers me! I am actually okay with the half way pave on the metro bracelet. It would have been ideal that the diamonds went all the way around to give that finished look as you pointed out but it doesn’t bother me that it goes half way unless that bracelet turns and I end up with the WG side instead of the pave side most of the time! That would irk me! So have to be careful about the size I choose there. Since I am planning to wear it alone, unstacked, I can afford to go for a snug fit. My bracelets and rings are always on the looser side but I might have to make an exception with regards to the size of the metro bracelet. I wish I could post pics of me wearing the small size but unsure if that’s allowed on the VCA thread!

As much as I love VCA designs I am ready for more Tiffany pieces!

So many beautiful pieces for us to choose from


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> We really do have very similar tastes! I feel like Tiffany diamonds sparkle like no other! I love VCA for their designs but if we are talking quality of diamonds, Tiffany wins hands down in my opinion! Like you, I am not a fan of the T collection at all! There is something about that T that bothers me! I am actually okay with the half way pave on the metro bracelet. It would have been ideal that the diamonds went all the way around to give that finished look as you pointed out but it doesn’t bother me that it goes half way unless that bracelet turns and I end up with the WG side instead of the pave side most of the time! That would irk me! So have to be careful about the size I choose there. Since I am planning to wear it alone, unstacked, I can afford to go for a snug fit. My bracelets and rings are always on the looser side but I might have to make an exception with regards to the size of the metro bracelet. I wish I could post pics of me wearing the small size but unsure if that’s allowed on the VCA thread!
> 
> As much as I love VCA designs I am ready for more Tiffany pieces!
> 
> So many beautiful pieces for us to choose from


Totally agree with you on Tiffany diamonds, and I have actually compared in real life, so it's not just the Blue Box I'm hung up on.       No, the 5 row will not turn, it did not for me.  I tried on the Small.  

I too am running out of ideas with VCA, and I don't want to buy for the sake of buying and collecting which is easy to do with VCA. After a few more VCA pieces, I will focus back on colored gemstones.  Tiffany has beautiful colored gemstones as I am sure you know.  In case you are interested, next time you go to Tiffany, check out their Paraiba Tourmalines rings.  I am in love with their Paraibas.  I'm not sure if you go to NYC to get your bling, but the temporary Tiffany store on 57th is laid out quite nice.  Feels easier to shop, more roomy.  

I think you can post a pic of your Frivole ring and toss in the 5 row. It's still a VCA modshot!


----------



## Happyish

I love the Hellebore ring on you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Totally agree with you on Tiffany diamonds, and I have actually compared in real life, so it's not just the Blue Box I'm hung up on.       No, the 5 row will not turn, it did not for me.  I tried on the Small.
> 
> I too am running out of ideas with VCA, and I don't want to buy for the sake of buying and collecting which is easy to do with VCA. After a few more VCA pieces, I will focus back on colored gemstones.  Tiffany has beautiful colored gemstones as I am sure you know.  In case you are interested, next time you go to Tiffany, check out their Paraiba Tourmalines rings.  I am in love with their Paraibas.  I'm not sure if you go to NYC to get your bling, but the temporary Tiffany store on 57th is laid out quite nice.  Feels easier to shop, more roomy.
> 
> I think you can post a pic of your Frivole ring and toss in the 5 row. It's still a VCA modshot!


I am with you 100%. I don’t want to buy pieces just for the sake of buying or because it’s VCA. So time to diversify to other brands that tug at my heartstrings as well!
I have not checked out Tiffany’s Paraibas but now I will. Thanks for the reco.

I don’t shop at the NYC store but recently went there for an event and was blown away by how spacious the entire store was, especially given that it’s a temporary space Tiffany has occupied while their actual store is getting renovated. I was told the renovations will be completed in 2022. Excited to visit the store then. On the colored gemstones, for the event, they had flown in extraordinary pieces from around the world and I had a fun time trying them out not to mention drooling all over them… maybe I should post them on the Tiffany thread.

Here’s a mod shot of the 5 row metro bracelet. Fun story! It almost came home with us that day. I tried it and fell in love with it so hubby asked the SA how much it was. Somehow the price tag was wrong and the SA replied ‘4000’. My hubby (the value seeker that he is), of course, goes ‘wrap it up’. Then the SM comes rushing in, saying the tag was wrong! Ugh! So close … hubby looks at me and asks if I still want it and of course I liked it but I was not ready to drop 5 digit figures for a piece I had just tried so I decided to wait. It’s gone on my WL but I need to try it a few more times at my store before I am ready to bring it home.

Mods please feel free to delete the pic if you think it’s inappropriate for this thread.


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> I am with you 100%. I don’t want to buy pieces just for the sake of buying or because it’s VCA. So time to diversify to other brands that tug at my heartstrings as well!
> I have not checked out Tiffany’s Paraibas but now I will. Thanks for the reco.
> 
> I don’t shop at the NYC store but recently went there for an event and was blown away by how spacious the entire store was, especially given that it’s a temporary space Tiffany has occupied while their actual store is getting renovated. I was told the renovations will be completed in 2022. Excited to visit the store then. On the colored gemstones, for the event, they had flown in extraordinary pieces from around the world and I had a fun time trying them out not to mention drooling all over them… maybe I should post them on the Tiffany thread.
> 
> Here’s a mod shot of the 5 row metro bracelet. Fun story! It almost came home with us that day. I tried it and fell in love with it so hubby asked the SA how much it was. Somehow the price tag was wrong and the SA replied ‘4000’. My hubby (the value seeker that he is), of course, goes ‘wrap it up’. Then the SM comes rushing in, saying the tag was wrong! Ugh! So close … hubby looks at me and asks if I still want it and of course I liked it but I was not ready to drop 5 digit figures for a piece I had just tried so I decided to wait. It’s gone on my WL but I need to try it a few more times at my store before I am ready to bring it home.
> 
> Mods please feel free to delete the pic if you think it’s inappropriate for this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232984


The 5 row is gorgeous on you!  If you don't mind the half-circle diamonds, I would definitely get it.  I think it's a very reasonable price. 

Yes, the Blue Book events are crazy aren't they?  I stopped going as I felt obligated to buy stuff, felt I was getting too chummy and preferred to keep it more business (I think I shared my thoughts on SA relationships before).  I went twice, loved looking at the bling, but too over the top wining and dining for me.  I'm a low profile simple shopper.  Although, full confession... at VCA... I do take the chocolates!  My SA knows I save the little box of chocolates for hubby.  This time, my SA was so cute, I did not ask, but when I got back to the hotel and opened my goodie bag, I saw he put a bunch of little chocolate boxes for hubby.  So nice of him.   I told hubby... the things I do for you!  

On your bangle.  I love this bangle.  It's a very clean, all-diamond look. I can barely see any metal, just sparkling diamonds in all its beauty, set in a honeycomb pattern.  With your ring, the 5 row is a perfect match, a better match to me than a VCA bangles as the styles are so different (e.g. halo ring vs. milgrain bead/clovers). 

My two cents if I may...you already have a beautiful VCA collection.  I would get this bracelet next; it's very different and it's truly a "diamond bangle" to me.  Knowing you, you're going to want the matching full-circle ring too!  

I did not realize you were a Tiffany fan.  It's funny, on this VCA forum, sometimes it feels like we're all obsessed with VCA, and we are, but we are also obsessed with other brands too!  I am sure we all have a lot of other non-VCA pieces! Life does not revolve around VCA.    One more thought.... Since you also travel, I highly recommend getting the Tiffany valet tray (Tiffany calls it the Catchall tray). For me, this is such a happy little piece for travel. I love mine, and my engagement ring thanks me for allowing it to hang out in that blue tray when I'm on the road. I am sure your engagement will thank you too. 

Here is a link (it also comes in its blue travel pouch):  Catchall tray in Tiffany Blue® leather. | Tiffany & Co.

Thanks for sharing!  You have beautiful pieces and great taste.

P.S.  You can tell hubby with your recent VCA habit, the 5 row is a bargain!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> The 5 row is gorgeous on you!  If you don't mind the half-circle diamonds, I would definitely get it.  I think it's a very reasonable price.
> 
> Yes, the Blue Book events are crazy aren't they?  I stopped going as I felt obligated to buy stuff, felt I was getting too chummy and preferred to keep it more business (I think I shared my thoughts on SA relationships before).  I went twice, loved looking at the bling, but too over the top wining and dining for me.  I'm a low profile simple shopper.  Although, full confession... at VCA... I do take the chocolates!  My SA knows I save the little box of chocolates for hubby.  This time, my SA was so cute, I did not ask, but when I got back to the hotel and opened my goodie bag, I saw he put a bunch of little chocolate boxes for hubby.  So nice of him.   I told hubby... the things I do for you!
> 
> On your bangle.  I love this bangle.  It's a very clean, all-diamond look. I can barely see any metal, just sparkling diamonds in all its beauty, set in a honeycomb pattern.  With your ring, the 5 row is a perfect match, a better match to me than a VCA bangles as the styles are so different (e.g. halo ring vs. milgrain bead/clovers).
> 
> My two cents if I may...you already have a beautiful VCA collection.  I would get this bracelet next; it's very different and it's truly a "diamond bangle" to me.  Knowing you, you're going to want the matching full-circle ring too!
> 
> I did not realize you were a Tiffany fan.  It's funny, on this VCA forum, sometimes it feels like we're all obsessed with VCA, and we are, but we are also obsessed with other brands too!  I am sure we all have a lot of other non-VCA pieces! Life does not revolve around VCA.   One more thought.... Since you also travel, I highly recommend getting the Tiffany valet tray (Tiffany calls it the Catchall tray). For me, this is such a happy little piece for travel. I love mine, and my engagement ring thanks me for allowing it to hang out in that blue tray when I'm on the road. I am sure your engagement will thank you too.
> 
> Here is a link (it also comes in its blue travel pouch):  Catchall tray in Tiffany Blue® leather. | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!  You have beautiful pieces and great taste.
> 
> P.S.  You can tell hubby with your recent VCA habit, the 5 row is a bargain!


That catchall tray is soooo pretty and that price is a steal if I compare it to Hermès catchall tray!

Haha hubby’s heart cannot take the sticker shock at VCA. But, there’s a saying in my culture - those who pay high prices cry once and those who go for cheaper options end up crying multiple times.. and thankfully hubby is a firm believer in that. So, I am always at an advantage when I shop with him because he ends up choosing the best. However, as much as I love shopping with hubby, I find it distracting so for most of my bags, clothes and jewelry purchases, I prefer to leave him home and fly solo.. on that Tiffany event, I could actually feel hubby’s trepidation as he whispered to me ‘Are we obliged to actually buy something?’ His nervousness had me in splits! Poor hubbies! What they go though just for us and of course vice versa

The more I gaze at the pictures of the 5 row metro bracelet, the more I love it. And I agree with you that the Tiffany ring goes better with that metro bracelet than with my VCA bracelets. A part of me says, wrap up the VCA collex with the GMOP pave bracelet and then move on to Tiffany. The other part says grab the metro bracelet first for a quick detour. The price point makes it compelling too! So we will see!

I know! Since this is a VCA forum, it’s easy to forget that we love other brands as much! Before VCA, I was more into custom designed jewelry. I still am for those ‘one of a kind’ jewelry pieces.

Thank you! I love sharing my bling journey with like minded friends here and truly appreciate your perspective.


----------



## tenshix

eternallove4bag said:


> That catchall tray is soooo pretty and that price is a steal if I compare it to Hermès catchall tray!
> 
> Haha hubby’s heart cannot take the sticker shock at VCA. But, there’s a saying in my culture - those who pay high prices cry once and those who go for cheaper options end up crying multiple times.. and thankfully hubby is a firm believer in that. So, I am always at an advantage when I shop with him because he ends up choosing the best. However, as much as I love shopping with hubby, I find it distracting so for most of my bags, clothes and jewelry purchases, I prefer to leave him home and fly solo.. on that Tiffany event, I could actually feel hubby’s trepidation as he whispered to me ‘Are we obliged to actually buy something?’ His nervousness had me in splits! Poor hubbies! What they go though just for us and of course vice versa
> 
> The more I gaze at the pictures of the 5 row metro bracelet, the more I love it. And I agree with you that the Tiffany ring goes better with that metro bracelet than with my VCA bracelets. A part of me says, wrap up the VCA collex with the GMOP pave bracelet and then move on to Tiffany. The other part says grab the metro bracelet first for a quick detour. The price point makes it compelling too! So we will see!
> 
> I know! Since this is a VCA forum, it’s easy to forget that we love other brands as much! Before VCA, I was more into custom designed jewelry. I still am for those ‘one of a kind’ jewelry pieces.
> 
> Thank you! I love sharing my bling journey with like minded friends here and truly appreciate your perspective.



Allow me to be an enabler and say that Tiffany 5 row is gorgeous on you and fits your wrist perfectly!  I was going to say ‘4000’ for that bracelet would’ve been an enormous steal at Tiffany’s, and where can I get one . This is just my personal opinion but I think Tiffany’s does diamonds best, if you love the 5 row perhaps hubby could get it for you during a more memorable milestone like anniversary or birthday? That way the price is more justified and the piece becomes even more meaningful. I completely agree with @BigAkoya here, I think the diamond bangle complements your ring more than the pearly beads of VCA, and since you already have such a beautiful VCA collection perhaps this quick detour is meant to be?


----------



## BigAkoya

nightbefore said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts, but I am not planning to purchase butterfly ring. I think I paraphrased it wrong  The style and whole butterfly shape/concept is way too whimsical for me. I am even having hard time with frivole… One day I love it, other day I start to think it is too feminine and whimsical  I know you should never say never with VCA, but I don’t see myself ever purchasing something with butterfly. Maybe, maybe the lapis and pave two butterfly earrings. I find the collection lovely as is own and on others but for me just too feminine.
> 
> I am happy you tried 16 motif because this is a piece I was considering for a while here what holds me back for purchasing 16 motif… I think when worn on a sweater (specifically black one) the clovers are almost lost. I find it hard to explain but I will try… the clovers are hanged on the chain via the middle of the “C” from both side and continue in a vertical line (worn long), which is same for 20 and 16 however because sweet is so small it looks like a “+” on the chain. This problem is less of a concern when worn double on bare skin because then they draw a circle around the neck. I feel like this accentuates the clover/flower shape of actual clover which I love  I was planning to get 16 as 20 alternative but, if I look at it in this perspective, for me it is more of an alternative to 10 motif


I know exactly what you mean by the clovers being lost.  It is because it's the Sweets size.  When I tried it on, I had to really look to even see the tiny tiny diamonds and to see a clover.  As I mentioned earlier, it looked more like a metal chain with some charms on it to me.  

I think if you want a 20 look, I would get a VA size 20.  It's iconic.  If you want a shorter necklace look, get a 10.  Double the 16 is not going to work as one long chain doubled never stays in place perfect.  

Go to this post and look at Drake's necklace... this is what I mean by a 16 looking like a chain necklace... you can get the idea here.  This in no way looks like a "diamond necklace" to me.  It looks like a chain necklace with a few diamonds sprinkled. 




__





						Celebrities w/their Van Cleef & Arpels jewelry
					

Grigor Dimitrov, professional Bulgarian tennis player     I don't know him, but I want a VCA bracelet now! :shocked::hrmm:




					forum.purseblog.com
				




An all stone necklace such as MOP would pack a much better punch to me. That's just me of course.  The 16, even with it's tiny diamonds is not enough of a statement piece in my opinion.  If you are looking for dainty, it's perfect for that.


----------



## lynne_ross

eternallove4bag said:


> I am with you 100%. I don’t want to buy pieces just for the sake of buying or because it’s VCA. So time to diversify to other brands that tug at my heartstrings as well!
> I have not checked out Tiffany’s Paraibas but now I will. Thanks for the reco.
> 
> I don’t shop at the NYC store but recently went there for an event and was blown away by how spacious the entire store was, especially given that it’s a temporary space Tiffany has occupied while their actual store is getting renovated. I was told the renovations will be completed in 2022. Excited to visit the store then. On the colored gemstones, for the event, they had flown in extraordinary pieces from around the world and I had a fun time trying them out not to mention drooling all over them… maybe I should post them on the Tiffany thread.
> 
> Here’s a mod shot of the 5 row metro bracelet. Fun story! It almost came home with us that day. I tried it and fell in love with it so hubby asked the SA how much it was. Somehow the price tag was wrong and the SA replied ‘4000’. My hubby (the value seeker that he is), of course, goes ‘wrap it up’. Then the SM comes rushing in, saying the tag was wrong! Ugh! So close … hubby looks at me and asks if I still want it and of course I liked it but I was not ready to drop 5 digit figures for a piece I had just tried so I decided to wait. It’s gone on my WL but I need to try it a few more times at my store before I am ready to bring it home.
> 
> Mods please feel free to delete the pic if you think it’s inappropriate for this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232984


The pairing of the ring and bangle is gorgeous.


----------



## Opaldreamz888

BigAkoya said:


> Totally agree with you on Tiffany diamonds, and I have actually compared in real life, so it's not just the Blue Box I'm hung up on.       No, the 5 row will not turn, it did not for me.  I tried on the Small.
> 
> I too am running out of ideas with VCA, and I don't want to buy for the sake of buying and collecting which is easy to do with VCA. After a few more VCA pieces, I will focus back on colored gemstones.  Tiffany has beautiful colored gemstones as I am sure you know.  In case you are interested, next time you go to Tiffany, check out their Paraiba Tourmalines rings.  I am in love with their Paraibas.  I'm not sure if you go to NYC to get your bling, but the temporary Tiffany store on 57th is laid out quite nice.  Feels easier to shop, more roomy.
> 
> I think you can post a pic of your Frivole ring and toss in the 5 row. It's still a VCA modshot!


Big akoya, why is your vca collection almost done? What did you collect all that has given u vca peace? I wish i was there, but just wondering for my own addiction! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Totally agree with you on Tiffany diamonds, and I have actually compared in real life, so it's not just the Blue Box I'm hung up on.       No, the 5 row will not turn, it did not for me.  I tried on the Small.
> 
> I too am running out of ideas with VCA, and I don't want to buy for the sake of buying and collecting which is easy to do with VCA. After a few more VCA pieces, I will focus back on colored gemstones.  Tiffany has beautiful colored gemstones as I am sure you know.  In case you are interested, next time you go to Tiffany, check out their Paraiba Tourmalines rings.  I am in love with their Paraibas.  I'm not sure if you go to NYC to get your bling, but the temporary Tiffany store on 57th is laid out quite nice.  Feels easier to shop, more roomy.
> 
> I think you can post a pic of your Frivole ring and toss in the 5 row. It's still a VCA modshot!


Oscar Heyman is also known for their beautiful colored gemstones . . .


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> I am with you 100%. I don’t want to buy pieces just for the sake of buying or because it’s VCA. So time to diversify to other brands that tug at my heartstrings as well!
> I have not checked out Tiffany’s Paraibas but now I will. Thanks for the reco.
> 
> I don’t shop at the NYC store but recently went there for an event and was blown away by how spacious the entire store was, especially given that it’s a temporary space Tiffany has occupied while their actual store is getting renovated. I was told the renovations will be completed in 2022. Excited to visit the store then. On the colored gemstones, for the event, they had flown in extraordinary pieces from around the world and I had a fun time trying them out not to mention drooling all over them… maybe I should post them on the Tiffany thread.
> 
> Here’s a mod shot of the 5 row metro bracelet. Fun story! It almost came home with us that day. I tried it and fell in love with it so hubby asked the SA how much it was. Somehow the price tag was wrong and the SA replied ‘4000’. My hubby (the value seeker that he is), of course, goes ‘wrap it up’. Then the SM comes rushing in, saying the tag was wrong! Ugh! So close … hubby looks at me and asks if I still want it and of course I liked it but I was not ready to drop 5 digit figures for a piece I had just tried so I decided to wait. It’s gone on my WL but I need to try it a few more times at my store before I am ready to bring it home.
> 
> Mods please feel free to delete the pic if you think it’s inappropriate for this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232984


Oh no...   ...you might not want to hear this but: it certainly should hold a place on the top end of your Wishlist....


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Oscar Heyman is also known for their beautiful colored gemstones . . .


Yes!  Oscar Heyman has great colored gemstone pieces.  I am sure you know this, but Oscar Heyman was known as the jeweler's jeweler as they made pieces for all the top houses... VCA, Cartier, Tiffany.  This was prior to the houses all bringing it back in-house.  
Since it seems you like colored gemstones too.. I also like Bayco and JB Star in case you are interested.


----------



## BigAkoya

laura castellanos said:


> Big akoya, why is your vca collection almost done? What did you collect all that has given u vca peace? I wish i was there, but just wondering for my own addiction! Thanks for sharing!


For me, I want a nice "jewelry collection"; I don't necessary just want a nice "VCA collection."  
It's a subtle but important difference to me.  As an example, I am sure there are people who only collect Alhambra, and it works for them. For me, I don't want that same four leaf clover look over and over again.  I want a diverse jewelry collection with diamonds, pearls, colored gemstones, artistic pieces.  This means having the same Alhambra set in 5 different stones is not something I am interested in doing.   

I wear all my jewelry regularly, I do not distinguish between jewelry for casual, business, or formal attire.  I wear my Lotus ring with shorts, a suit, as well as a cocktail dress. The same goes for a 20 motif, a pearl set, an emerald set, etc.  Because I rotate regularly, if all I had was Alhambra, I would feel it's the same look all the time, albeit in different colors.  My jewelry collection would be mostly the same, nothing special.  You see so often much of the same thing, therefore you see nothing.  For me, I love the excitement of having different pieces, each unique, but all beautiful in their own way.  

This also means VCA is not the only brand I buy.  Hence after I finish with a few more VCA pieces that I truly love, I am ready to move on.  How do I know you ask?  My gut tells me I am close to finishing because when I surf VCA online these days, it's no longer "wow, I love this piece."  It is now more "oh, this could be a nice addition."  The "nice addition" feeling is not the same as the "I love this" feeling.  For me, jewelry is too expensive to just buy and pile on "nice addition" pieces that are more or less the same look.  I don't need a ton of VCA pieces and definitely do not collect for the sake of collecting.  I only want the pieces I truly love, and I feel I am getting there.  

I hope that helps.


----------



## BigAkoya

Here is a new winter ad I saw in my NM Holiday catalog.  They are pushing RG Cosmos.  That makes sense why my SA had a pair of RG Cosmos earrings in stock.  If any of you are interested, the modshot on a real person is in my “Hellebore” post above.

OOPS:  Looking again at the photo in my catalog, it's YG, not RG.    

I love the VCA Flora collection.  This is so beautiful to eye, I wanted to share.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> For me, I want a nice "jewelry collection"; I don't necessary just want a nice "VCA collection."
> It's a subtle but important difference to me.  As an example, I am sure there are people who only collect Alhambra, and it works for them. For me, I don't want that same four leaf clover look over and over again.  I want a diverse jewelry collection with diamonds, pearls, colored gemstones, artistic pieces.  This means having the same Alhambra set in 5 different stones is not something I am interested in doing.
> 
> I wear all my jewelry regularly, I do not distinguish between jewelry for casual, business, or formal attire.  I wear my Lotus ring with shorts, a suit, as well as a cocktail dress. The same goes for a 20 motif, a pearl set, an emerald set, etc.  Because I rotate regularly, if all I had was Alhambra, I would feel it's the same look all the time, albeit in different colors.  My jewelry collection would be mostly the same, nothing special.  You see so often much of the same thing, therefore you see nothing.  For me, I love the excitement of having different pieces, each unique, but all beautiful in their own way.
> 
> This also means VCA is not the only brand I buy.  Hence after I finish with a few more VCA pieces that I truly love, I am ready to move on.  How do I know you ask?  My gut tells me I am close to finishing because when I surf VCA online these days, it's no longer "wow, I love this piece."  It is now more "oh, this could be a nice addition."  The "nice addition" feeling is not the same as the "I love this" feeling.  For me, jewelry is too expensive to just buy and pile on "nice addition" pieces that are more or less the same look.  I don't need a ton of VCA pieces and definitely do not collect for the sake of collecting.  I only want the pieces I truly love, and I feel I am getting there.
> 
> I hope that helps.


That's a good philosophy and I agree with you completely. As my taste has changed, I have parted with pieces I no longer wear. I'm always editing--my objective is to have less but better.
Further, like you, if I can't wear it out of the store, e.g., casually, I shouldn't be buying it.
I also agree with you about VCA. There are things I like, but at this point nothing I really want. What I have suits my lifestyle and is easy to wear, but enough is enough.
However, what may appear to be a singular obsession with VCA, may not necessarily be the case --after all, this is a VCA thread so it's unlikely to find much if any discussion of other brands or gemstones, even though there may be avid collectors out there. Other than a jade thread, I haven't found anything dedicated to other gemstones or vendors such as Bvlgari, or Verdura, emerald or tourmaline jewelry, etc. If they're out there, I'd love to know.


----------



## eternallove4bag

tenshix said:


> Allow me to be an enabler and say that Tiffany 5 row is gorgeous on you and fits your wrist perfectly!  I was going to say ‘4000’ for that bracelet would’ve been an enormous steal at Tiffany’s, and where can I get one . This is just my personal opinion but I think Tiffany’s does diamonds best, if you love the 5 row perhaps hubby could get it for you during a more memorable milestone like anniversary or birthday? That way the price is more justified and the piece becomes even more meaningful. I completely agree with @BigAkoya here, I think the diamond bangle complements your ring more than the pearly beads of VCA, and since you already have such a beautiful VCA collection perhaps this quick detour is meant to be?


Thank you so much! I agree with you 100% that Tiffany does diamonds the best! The sparkling 5 row bracelet had me drooling!
Haha as much as I love VCA, I am open to making quick detours to add classic pieces that capture my heart! I just took a Rolex detour so it’s completely doable… and yes, it’s a piece that hubby wants to get for me to complement the ring he got me earlier this year. Now, I just need to nudge him to do it sooner than later!


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> Oh no...   ...you might not want to hear this but: it certainly should hold a place on the top end of your Wishlist....


Sigh! It should, shouldn’t it? Now, just got to hurry hubby up and make him think it’s his idea to get it faster


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> The pairing of the ring and bangle is gorgeous.


Thank you so much! I love the pairing too


----------



## lolakitten

@eternallove4bag i looooove that metro  bracelet   I hope you get to bring it home soon!


----------



## lolakitten

Cute little vca encounter today, I had my regular appointment at the hospital for my infusion.
My nurse today, whom I have had often, was wearing a vca carnelian pendant. I of course noticed and complimented her on it and she noticed my earrings. We had a fun little bonding chat about jewelry in an otherwise less than pleasant situation.


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Sigh! It should, shouldn’t it? Now, just got to hurry hubby up and make him think it’s his idea to get it faster


Show him your mod shot and how all of us were drooling all over it and saying how chic you look and how perfectly it matches your ring!  

Tell him we all asked you when we saw the modshot... "Is that gorgeous bangle your Christmas gift from your super thoughtful husband?  The romantic one who showers you with bling and did a perfect job matching the bangle with you your ring?"


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> Here is a new winter ad I saw in my NM Holiday catalog.  They are pushing RG Cosmos.  That makes sense why my SA had a pair of RG Cosmos earrings in stock.  If any of you are interested, the modshot on a real person is in my “Hellebore” post above.
> 
> OOPS:  Looking again at the photo in my catalog, it's YG, not RG.
> 
> I love the VCA Flora collection.  This is so beautiful to eye, I wanted to share.
> 
> View attachment 5234293



The mop Cosmos is in rose gold. It is hard to tell the difference is that picture, though!

I will add that I agree that I will also collect a limited amount of VCA.  I haven't exactly decided what all I will buy, but I just want a few more pieces of Alhambra and perhaps Frivole, Cosmos, or Perlee to mix with classic diamond jewelry pieces. I have a few random Tiffany pieces, also. I am a little undecided about adding another watch, because I almost never wear one since I usually have my phone handy! My main problem is buying more than I actually wear, so I am trying very hard to stop doing that! I am passing along some pieces to my daughters, though. VCA still is my favorite branded jewelry overall. I love far more pieces than I'd consider buying!


----------



## Opaldreamz888

Happyish said:


> That's a good philosophy and I agree with you completely. As my taste has changed, I have parted with pieces I no longer wear. I'm always editing--my objective is to have less but better.
> Further, like you, if I can't wear it out of the store, e.g., casually, I shouldn't be buying it.
> I also agree with you about VCA. There are things I like, but at this point nothing I really want. What I have suits my lifestyle and is easy to wear, but enough is enough.
> However, what may appear to be a singular obsession with VCA, may not necessarily be the case --after all, this is a VCA thread so it's unlikely to find much if any discussion of other brands or gemstones, even though there may be avid collectors out there. Other than a jade thread, I haven't found anything dedicated to other gemstones or vendors such as Bvlgari, or Verdura, emerald or tourmaline jewelry, etc. If they're out there, I'd love to know.


Was thinking the same think! Would love an all encompassing jewelry thread, so much great jewelry to think about, but i will be looking at the jade forum in the mean time, as i am quite partial to it


----------



## Opaldreamz888

BigAkoya said:


> For me, I want a nice "jewelry collection"; I don't necessary just want a nice "VCA collection."
> It's a subtle but important difference to me.  As an example, I am sure there are people who only collect Alhambra, and it works for them. For me, I don't want that same four leaf clover look over and over again.  I want a diverse jewelry collection with diamonds, pearls, colored gemstones, artistic pieces.  This means having the same Alhambra set in 5 different stones is not something I am interested in doing.
> 
> I wear all my jewelry regularly, I do not distinguish between jewelry for casual, business, or formal attire.  I wear my Lotus ring with shorts, a suit, as well as a cocktail dress. The same goes for a 20 motif, a pearl set, an emerald set, etc.  Because I rotate regularly, if all I had was Alhambra, I would feel it's the same look all the time, albeit in different colors.  My jewelry collection would be mostly the same, nothing special.  You see so often much of the same thing, therefore you see nothing.  For me, I love the excitement of having different pieces, each unique, but all beautiful in their own way.
> 
> This also means VCA is not the only brand I buy.  Hence after I finish with a few more VCA pieces that I truly love, I am ready to move on.  How do I know you ask?  My gut tells me I am close to finishing because when I surf VCA online these days, it's no longer "wow, I love this piece."  It is now more "oh, this could be a nice addition."  The "nice addition" feeling is not the same as the "I love this" feeling.  For me, jewelry is too expensive to just buy and pile on "nice addition" pieces that are more or less the same look.  I don't need a ton of VCA pieces and definitely do not collect for the sake of collecting.  I only want the pieces I truly love, and I feel I am getting there.
> 
> I hope that helps.


Thank you!
It helps alot to hear your collection theories! Lots i want but need to see it big picture


----------



## 880

missie1 said:


> Yes they will do SO. I got approved but SP told me to wait as the premium on that piece made it around 6300 before taxes if I remember correctly.  He said it might get introduced into regular line.


SO blue agate in WG !!! Id be very interested in how others decide and plan another look in a different metal (YG, WG, RG)
+1 with @BigAkoya and @Happyish  for Oscar heymans colored gemstones as his reputation as the jewelers jeweler. I believe he did some mystery settings for  VCA years ago (Briony raymond had an OH sapphire bracelet last year that i thought would be beautiful with VCA.
@A bottle of Red, was it your DH who did not like the clover bangle? my DH did not like the clover bangle on me either and agree it’s easier to purchase if there is enthusiasm on all fronts 
@lolakitten, sending you positive vibes for your infusion!
@BigAkoya, I never considered cosmos at all until I saw the VCA pic you posted above! 
@lynne_ross, I cannot wait to see your birthday ring!


----------



## lynne_ross

880 said:


> SO blue agate in WG !!! Id be very interested in how others decide and plan another look in a different metal (YG, WG, RG)
> +1 with @BigAkoya and @Happyish  for Oscar heymans colored gemstones as his reputation as the jewelers jeweler. I believe he did some mystery settings for  VCA years ago (Briony raymond had an OH sapphire bracelet last year that i thought would be beautiful with VCA.
> @A bottle of Red, was it your DH who did not like the clover bangle? my DH did not like the clover bangle on me either and agree it’s easier to purchase if there is enthusiasm on all fronts
> @lolakitten, sending you positive vibes for your infusion!
> @BigAkoya, I never considered cosmos at all until I saw the VCA pic you posted above!
> @lynne_ross, I cannot wait to see your birthday ring!


Not to enable but the rg mop Cosmo earrings are gorgeous. I am going back and forth on adding them bs a non vca pair. I have been wearing pearl necklaces more so they would be a great addition but I only want one rg earrings so leaning towards other brand at moment.


----------



## missie1

So ladies here is Instagram post of the 


880 said:


> SO blue agate in WG !!! Id be very interested in how others decide and plan another look in a different metal (YG, WG, RG)
> +1 with @BigAkoya and @Happyish  for Oscar heymans colored gemstones as his reputation as the jewelers jeweler. I believe he did some mystery settings for  VCA years ago (Briony raymond had an OH sapphire bracelet last year that i thought would be beautiful with VCA.
> @A bottle of Red, was it your DH who did not like the clover bangle? my DH did not like the clover bangle on me either and agree it’s easier to purchase if there is enthusiasm on all fronts
> @lolakitten, sending you positive vibes for your infusion!
> @BigAkoya, I never considered cosmos at all until I saw the VCA pic you posted above!
> @lynne_ross, I cannot wait to see your birthday ring!


So here is Instagram photo of Blue Agate in both metal options.  This is were  I first spotted it.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Not to enable but the rg mop Cosmo earrings are gorgeous. I am going back and forth on adding them bs a non vca pair. I have been wearing pearl necklaces more so they would be a great addition but I only want one rg earrings so leaning towards other brand at moment.


I’ll help enable.  A real life photo.   No filters, nothing (I can’t even take a decent normal photo much less tweak it!).  I will say it looks much better in real life and is very 3 dimensional.  It’s hard to tell (zoom in), but the pave petal is on a different level (it’s placed under) than the MOP petals which make it really elegant and artistic, as it would be in a real flower with layers of petal.  Not your typical flat flower look in many pieces of flower jewelry.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> I’ll help enable.  A real life photo.   No filters, nothing (I can’t even take a decent normal photo much less tweak it!).  I will say it looks much better in real life and is very 3 dimensional.  It’s hard to tell (zoom in), but the pave petal is on a different level (it’s placed under) than the MOP petals which make it really elegant and artistic, as it would be in a real flower with layers of petal.  Not your typical flat flower look in many pieces of flower jewelry.
> 
> View attachment 5234880


BigA you should consider adding the mop rg set since you wear so many pearls. When you think about adding variety these add more variety than the onyx set in my opinion.


----------



## lolakitten

missie1 said:


> So ladies here is Instagram post of the
> 
> So here is Instagram photo of Blue Agate in both metal options.  This is were  I first spotted it.


I like the two together


----------



## eternallove4bag

lolakitten said:


> @eternallove4bag i looooove that metro  bracelet   I hope you get to bring it home soon!


Thank you! Hopefully next year


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Show him your mod shot and how all of us were drooling all over it and saying how chic you look and how perfectly it matches your ring!
> 
> Tell him we all asked you when we saw the modshot... "Is that gorgeous bangle your Christmas gift from your super thoughtful husband?  The romantic one who showers you with bling and did a perfect job matching the bangle with you your ring?"


Haha love the ‘not so gentle’ nudging …I did send him this pic though, saying how beautiful and perfect the bracelet looks against his blazer


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> I’ll help enable.  A real life photo.   No filters, nothing (I can’t even take a decent normal photo much less tweak it!).  I will say it looks much better in real life and is very 3 dimensional.  It’s hard to tell (zoom in), but the pave petal is on a different level (it’s placed under) than the MOP petals which make it really elegant and artistic, as it would be in a real flower with layers of petal.  Not your typical flat flower look in many pieces of flower jewelry.
> 
> View attachment 5234880


This is a stunning ring. I was debating between this and the frivole BTF ring at one time and finally went with the Frivole and the butterfly white mop/pave ones. I love the matching earrings. 
@lynne_ross which are the non VCA earrings that you are considering? Would love to see pictures.


----------



## missie1

lolakitten said:


> I like the two together


Don’t start lol.  I love how the wg just pops the blue


----------



## lolakitten

missie1 said:


> Don’t start lol.  I love how the wg just pops the blue


It really does lol.
It would be nice if they expanded the blue to rings/earrings like the other stones.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> BigA you should consider adding the mop rg set since you wear so many pearls. When you think about adding variety these add more variety than the onyx set in my opinion.


The RG MOP is beautiful, but I really stick to my guns on choice of metal which is platinum or WG for me.  Plus, I am really not a RG person; I've had it in the past and never wore my RG. 

That said, for RG lovers... the RG MOP was absolutely gorgeous.  For Cosmos, after seeing it in real life, the bezel looks much better in RG and perhaps in YG (I did not see it in YG).  I would say the bezel in part makes the RG piece; it frames the MOP petals beautifully and the RG metal next to the MOP creates a warm glow.  I now think the worst combination to me is WG oynx.  With WG oynx, there is too much metal next to the oynx; harsh metal and harsh oynx.  

I text hubby a bunch of photos when I was at the hotel, and he said "why don't get you the MOP instead of oynx, I don't like the black petals, it looks like a creepy black flower"   He must have Halloween on his mind because we are preparing for the kiddies to come by this weekend (we give out Oreo cookie 6-packs). Even, so, he too suggested the MOP, exactly as you have! 

Yes... I need to rethink my oynx set.


----------



## DS2006

I love Cosmos...all of it! I don't think I am a rg person, either, though. I think it is beautiful and am tempted, but I just don't think it would go with anything I wear, sadly.




missie1 said:


> So ladies here is Instagram post of the
> 
> So here is Instagram photo of Blue Agate in both metal options.  This is were  I first spotted it.



Thanks for this picture! I really want blue agate in wg, too!  I think it would be so pretty with the wg mop in the summer!


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> For what it's worth... my SA said this recent batch of blue agate is gorgeous.  He said it was the best batch he's seen.  Just FYI in case anyone is interested in YG blue agate.


Was this at the 5th Ave store?


----------



## nicole0612

lolakitten said:


> It really does lol.
> It would be nice if they expanded the blue to rings/earrings like the other stones.


I’m sure BA earrings will come down the line, however, hard to predict if they would ever be available in WG other than by SO (I kind of doubt it, what do you think?).


----------



## marbella8

DS2006 said:


> The mop Cosmos is in rose gold. It is hard to tell the difference is that picture, though!
> 
> I will add that I agree that I will also collect a limited amount of VCA.  I haven't exactly decided what all I will buy, but I just want a few more pieces of Alhambra and perhaps Frivole, Cosmos, or Perlee to mix with classic diamond jewelry pieces. I have a few random Tiffany pieces, also. I am a little undecided about adding another watch, because I almost never wear one since I usually have my phone handy! My main problem is buying more than I actually wear, so I am trying very hard to stop doing that! I am passing along some pieces to my daughters, though. VCA still is my favorite branded jewelry overall. I love far more pieces than I'd consider buying!



I totally agree- I slowed down buying VCA and H (actually put myself on a ban in 2021) because I realized I don’t need lots of pieces, but pieces I will wear. That’s why I try not to buy colored stones the older I get but gold and/or diamond pieces, because it’s easier to wear together.


----------



## lynne_ross

DS2006 said:


> The mop Cosmos is in rose gold. It is hard to tell the difference is that picture, though!
> 
> I will add that I agree that I will also collect a limited amount of VCA.  I haven't exactly decided what all I will buy, but I just want a few more pieces of Alhambra and perhaps Frivole, Cosmos, or Perlee to mix with classic diamond jewelry pieces. I have a few random Tiffany pieces, also. I am a little undecided about adding another watch, because I almost never wear one since I usually have my phone handy! My main problem is buying more than I actually wear, so I am trying very hard to stop doing that! I am passing along some pieces to my daughters, though. VCA still is my favorite branded jewelry overall. I love far more pieces than I'd consider buying!


I also do not plan to have a large vca collection. Though that is likely all relative.


BigAkoya said:


> The RG MOP is beautiful, but I really stick to my guns on choice of metal which is platinum or WG for me.  Plus, I am really not a RG person; I've had it in the past and never wore my RG.
> 
> That said, for RG lovers... the RG MOP was absolutely gorgeous.  For Cosmos, after seeing it in real life, the bezel looks much better in RG and perhaps in YG (I did not see it in YG).  I would say the bezel in part makes the RG piece; it frames the MOP petals beautifully and the RG metal next to the MOP creates a warm glow.  I now think the worst combination to me is WG oynx.  With WG oynx, there is too much metal next to the oynx; harsh metal and harsh oynx.
> 
> I text hubby a bunch of photos when I was at the hotel, and he said "why don't get you the MOP instead of oynx, I don't like the black petals, it looks like a creepy black flower"   He must have Halloween on his mind because we are preparing for the kiddies to come by this weekend (we give out Oreo cookie 6-packs). Even, so, he too suggested the MOP, exactly as you have!
> 
> Yes... I need to rethink my oynx set.


haha at your DH. He has strong opinions. I agree with him in that I much prefer the mop ones and would not consider the onyx ones. 
My DH does not have strong opinions on the stuff I buy and he can not articulate why he does not like something. And if he knows I like it he will just say he likes it.
I showed DH the meat comparison of the holiday pendant and now every time I bring up the pendant he cracks a lunch meat joke I ended up buying it for my daughter. So I hope I am not in for a lifetime of the jokes.


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> The mop Cosmos is in rose gold. It is hard to tell the difference is that picture, though!
> 
> I will add that I agree that I will also collect a limited amount of VCA.  I haven't exactly decided what all I will buy, but I just want a few more pieces of Alhambra and perhaps Frivole, Cosmos, or Perlee to mix with classic diamond jewelry pieces. I have a few random Tiffany pieces, also. I am a little undecided about adding another watch, because I almost never wear one since I usually have my phone handy! My main problem is buying more than I actually wear, so I am trying very hard to stop doing that! I am passing along some pieces to my daughters, though. VCA still is my favorite branded jewelry overall. I love far more pieces than I'd consider buying!


Thanks for clarifying it's RG.  It makes a lot more sense now as the SA showed me RG Cosmos earrings.  I am sure VCA stocked up the boutiques to sell these pieces given this new ad in the NM Christmas catalog.  I bet the same ad will be in Vogue and Town & Country.

May I suggest you consider a ring?!  I've seen your beautiful goodies... earrings, necklaces, bracelets... but no ring!     
I think a ring would be the perfect addition so you can mix and match. 

On watch... I love watches.  Ironically, my watch is the first thing I put on in the morning and the last thing I take off at night.  I am never without my watch.  I am also never without my iPhone, so my watch is not really for telling time.  I see a watch as a piece of jewelry.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> I also do not plan to have a large vca collection. Though that is likely all relative.
> 
> haha at your DH. He has strong opinions. I agree with him in that I much prefer the mop ones and would not consider the onyx ones.
> My DH does not have strong opinions on the stuff I buy and he can not articulate why he does not like something. And if he knows I like it he will just say he likes it.
> I showed DH the meat comparison of the holiday pendant and now every time I bring up the pendant he cracks a lunch meat joke I ended up buying it for my daughter. So I hope I am not in for a lifetime of the jokes.


That's so funny on the lunch meat jokes! I must admit, when I saw the HP this past Saturday, my first thought was comparing it to Spam.  

I think your daughter will love the HP; that such a sweet thought to get it for her.  The downside is she will want more VCA and now you have to share your goodies with her!


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> That's so funny on the lunch meat jokes! I must admit, when I saw the HP this past Saturday, my first thought was comparing it to Spam.
> 
> I think your daughter will love the HP; that such a sweet thought to get it for her.  The downside is she will want more VCA and now you have to share your goodies with her!



My mom always used the excuse of “I have 3 daughters! I am buying so many so that I can share with them and the cost per wear between 4 people are really good” to my dad to convince him why it’s okay for her to have so many pieces of anything (jewelry, clothing, bags, etc.), which is funny because I see myself using the same excuse if I am blessed with a daughter in the future


----------



## MyDogTink

BigAkoya said:


> Totally agree with you on Tiffany diamonds, and I have actually compared in real life, so it's not just the Blue Box I'm hung up on.       No, the 5 row will not turn, it did not for me.  I tried on the Small.
> 
> I too am running out of ideas with VCA, and I don't want to buy for the sake of buying and collecting which is easy to do with VCA. After a few more VCA pieces, I will focus back on colored gemstones.  Tiffany has beautiful colored gemstones as I am sure you know.  In case you are interested, next time you go to Tiffany, check out their Paraiba Tourmalines rings.  I am in love with their Paraibas.  I'm not sure if you go to NYC to get your bling, but the temporary Tiffany store on 57th is laid out quite nice.  Feels easier to shop, more roomy.
> 
> I think you can post a pic of your Frivole ring and toss in the 5 row. It's still a VCA modshot!



I’ve been reading and enjoying the pictures in the VCA threads but haven’t been able to respond. So two quick things:
1. Love the ring on you. 
2. For paraiba tourmaline, check out Mark Henry. I have their Alexandrite and they are a wonderful company to work with. I’ve been thinking about a paraiba from them.


----------



## missie1

DS2006 said:


> I love Cosmos...all of it! I don't think I am a rg person, either, though. I think it is beautiful and am tempted, but I just don't think it would go with anything I wear, sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this picture! I really want blue agate in wg, too!  I think it would be so pretty with the wg mop in the summer!


I was thinking along the same lines and add tennis bracelet would be so fabulous.  Hopefully they introduce next year.


----------



## BigAkoya

MyDogTink said:


> I’ve been reading and enjoying the pictures in the VCA threads but haven’t been able to respond. So two quick things:
> 1. Love the ring on you.
> 2. For paraiba tourmaline, check out Mark Henry. I have their Alexandrite and they are a wonderful company to work with. I’ve been thinking about a paraiba from them.


Thank you on the ring.  I hope it really does not take 6 months, but I am fine to wait.  
Alexandrites are so unique!  I am sure you enjoy watching yours change colors.  I'm not sure if you have looked at Paraiba's, but the fine ones just glow.  Thanks for tip about Mark Henry.


----------



## BigAkoya

missie1 said:


> So ladies here is Instagram post of the
> 
> So here is Instagram photo of Blue Agate in both metal options.  This is were  I first spotted it.


I am really liking the WG blue agate.  Do you by chance have a photo of a WG 20 blue agate?  I have sesarched all over and cannot find one.  I only see the YG.  

Are you thinking of getting the WG version?  I think it would look really nice... so summery.


----------



## missie1

BigAkoya said:


> I am really liking the WG blue agate.  Do you by chance have a photo of a WG 20 blue agate?  I have sesarched all over and cannot find one.  I only see the YG.
> 
> Are you thinking of getting the WG version?  I think it would look really nice... so summery.


I will check Instagram and see if we can find one.  I am thinking about it and I need to decide by January


----------



## BigAkoya

missie1 said:


> I will check Instagram and see if we can find one.  I am thinking about it and I need to decide by January


I just found the blue agate thread and read every posts.   
When blue agate first came out, I asked about it in WG, but the collection was so new at the time and only came in a bracelet and 10, my SA said no.  I was also just "asking" and not serious as in "I want to order a set."   My guess is blue agate has been out for so long they will do a SO in WG of piece.  

That said, I have still not seen anyone with a WG 20, so maybe bWG racelets and earrings are ok, but not a WG 20. 
If you have not read the blue agate thread, it's worth a read.  Lots of great blue agate photos to drool over!


----------



## marbella8

BigAkoya said:


> I just found the blue agate thread and read every posts.
> When blue agate first came out, I asked about it in WG, but the collection was so new at the time and only came in a bracelet and 10, my SA said no.  I was also just "asking" and not serious as in "I want to order a set."   My guess is blue agate has been out for so long they will do a SO in WG of piece.
> 
> That said, I have still not seen anyone with a WG 20, so maybe bWG racelets and earrings are ok, but not a WG 20.
> If you have not read the blue agate thread, it's worth a read.  Lots of great blue agate photos to drool over!



I personally didn’t like the blue-agate 10-motif necklace on myself, but love it on others, and really love the bracelet on others. I used to wear a lot of colored-stone bracelets, but really tend to only wear gold and diamonds now, easier to match as I’m getting older.


----------



## BigAkoya

marbella8 said:


> I personally didn’t like the blue-agate 10-motif necklace on myself, but love it on others, and really love the bracelet on others. I used to wear a lot of colored-stone bracelets, but really tend to only wear gold and diamonds now, easier to match as I’m getting older.


Thanks for your thoughts!  I actually love color (big fan of colored gemstones), but for some reason, the blue agate was not love at first sight, nor second sight.  I've seen blue agate twice in real life, and on both occasions, I dismissed it.  The SA offered for me to try it on, but I told him not to bother taking it out of the case.  I'm annoyed at myself now as now I keep thinking about it.     I think I shall make a cup of hot chocolate, spray some whipped cream on top, and then see if I dream of WG blue agate tonight.


----------



## marbella8

BigAkoya said:


> Thanks for your thoughts!  I actually love color (big fan of colored gemstones), but for some reason, the blue agate was not love at first sight, nor second sight.  I've seen blue agate twice in real life, and on both occasions, I dismissed it.  The SA offered for me to try it on, but I told him not to bother taking it out of the case.  I'm annoyed at myself now as now I keep thinking about it.     I think I shall make a cup of hot chocolate, spray some whipped cream on top, and then see if I dream of WG blue agate tonight.



Be careful, the hot chocolate may make you love anything!
I actually think BA will look more chic with white gold on certain people like myself, even though I’m a YG lover. The transparent BA with YG didn’t suit me at all, even though I have the Blue-Porcelain HP and it looks good. I think it’s the transparency of the stone and so-many of them next to each other with the YG. For MOP, the WG looks better on me than the YG

The WG-BA (if you can SO it or it actually gets released soon) would look lovely with your WG mop.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Thanks for your thoughts!  I actually love color (big fan of colored gemstones), but for some reason, the blue agate was not love at first sight, nor second sight.  I've seen blue agate twice in real life, and on both occasions, I dismissed it.  The SA offered for me to try it on, but I told him not to bother taking it out of the case.  I'm annoyed at myself now as now I keep thinking about it.     I think I shall make a cup of hot chocolate, spray some whipped cream on top, and then see if I dream of WG blue agate tonight.


The blue agate would go beautifully with your lapis ring. Even if different shade. I wear my lapis bracelet with my blue agate necklace all the time. They are not exactly same but similar enough average person thinks they are same stone. I also love blue with a nautical theme. It would suit your style well.


----------



## lynne_ross

The flat directly next to ours was robbered the other night. Got away with cash and about 200k usd of jewellery. Without giving much details it sounds like it was a ‘smash and grab’ scenario. Good reminder to lock your stuff up.


----------



## A bottle of Red

lynne_ross said:


> The flat directly next to ours was robbered the other night. Got away with cash and about 200k usd of jewellery. Without giving much details it sounds like it was a ‘smash and grab’ scenario. Good reminder to lock your stuff up.


Terrifying


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> The flat directly next to ours was robbered the other night. Got away with cash and about 200k usd of jewellery. Without giving much details it sounds like it was a ‘smash and grab’ scenario. Good reminder to lock your stuff up.


OMG that’s horrible.  Glad you are safe.   Yes it’s important to secure jewelry when not wearing it.


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> The flat directly next to ours was robbered the other night. Got away with cash and about 200k usd of jewellery. Without giving much details it sounds like it was a ‘smash and grab’ scenario. Good reminder to lock your stuff up.


That’s terrible! I hope you are okay. It’s a good reminder why 99% of my jewelry is at the bank.  The downside is I rarely wear them because it’s a pain to take them out and then put them back in the bank safe deposit box but the upside is they are at least safe.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> The blue agate would go beautifully with your lapis ring. Even if different shade. I wear my lapis bracelet with my blue agate necklace all the time. They are not exactly same but similar enough average person thinks they are same stone. I also love blue with a nautical theme. It would suit your style well.


Dear Ms. Lynne,
You know you cannot just casually state you have both lapis and blue agate without sharing... a modshot!   
And yes to the nautical striped theme!


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> The flat directly next to ours was robbered the other night. Got away with cash and about 200k usd of jewellery. Without giving much details it sounds like it was a ‘smash and grab’ scenario. Good reminder to lock your stuff up.


I am so sorry to hear about your neighbors, and I hope they were not hurt.


----------



## DS2006

eternallove4bag said:


> That’s terrible! I hope you are okay. It’s a good reminder why 99% of my jewelry is at the bank.  The downside is I rarely wear them because it’s a pain to take them out and then put them back in the bank safe deposit box but the upside is they are at least safe.



I'd seriously never wear mine if I had to go to the bank to get it! I do keep mine in multiple locations in my home so that it would be unlikely for it all to be taken, though.

@lynne_ross  That's very scary. You stay safe!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Dear Ms. Lynne,
> You know you cannot just casually state you have both lapis and blue agate without sharing... a modshot!
> And yes to the nautical striped theme!


Haha! When I wear together next will post a pic.


----------



## missie1

BigAkoya said:


> Dear Ms. Lynne,
> You know you cannot just casually state you have both lapis and blue agate without sharing... a modshot!
> And yes to the nautical striped theme!


Absolutely I was thinking the same thing like did she show us this before and I missed it


----------



## lynne_ross

missie1 said:


> Absolutely I was thinking the same thing like did she show us this before and I missed it


I believe I posted once a pic when I was trying on noeud ring. Here is a picture of the lapis and noeud and 2 more to show the beautiful gold on my favourite lapis motif.


----------



## 880

lynne_ross said:


> The flat directly next to ours was robbered the other night. Got away with cash and about 200k usd of jewellery. Without giving much details it sounds like it was a ‘smash and grab’ scenario. Good reminder to lock your stuff up.


I hope they are okay. Am glad it wasn’t you! Pls stay safe!

On a lighter note, I adore the Noeud ring on you, but perhaps it’s that you have gorgeous hands!


----------



## glamourbag

lynne_ross said:


> I believe I posted once a pic when I was trying on noeud ring. Here is a picture of the lapis and noeud and 2 more to show the beautiful gold on my favourite lapis motif.


That ring needs to be yours if it isn’t already. You wear it beautifully!


----------



## tenshix

lynne_ross said:


> I believe I posted once a pic when I was trying on noeud ring. Here is a picture of the lapis and noeud and 2 more to show the beautiful gold on my favourite lapis motif.



So beautiful both of them!! I die


----------



## lynne_ross

glamourbag said:


> That ring needs to be yours if it isn’t already. You wear it beautifully!


Unfortunately not mine…


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> I believe I posted once a pic when I was trying on noeud ring. Here is a picture of the lapis and noeud and 2 more to show the beautiful gold on my favourite lapis motif.


Absolutely beautiful. I’m loving the bracelet omg


----------



## Mali_

eternallove4bag said:


> That’s terrible! I hope you are okay. It’s a good reminder why 99% of my jewelry is at the bank.  The downside is I rarely wear them because it’s a pain to take them out and then put them back in the bank safe deposit box but the upside is they are at least safe.


This is where I keep my diamonds. They are insured but there’s no way I’d keep them at home or take them traveling. Some are not replaceable.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> I believe I posted once a pic when I was trying on noeud ring. Here is a picture of the lapis and noeud and 2 more to show the beautiful gold on my favourite lapis motif.


It's beautiful!  The lapis looks so much like blue agate, but on a deeper more intense level.  I love your Noeud!  Such a stunning ring.  

I have never been interested in lapis until recently with the Hellebore ring.  My "blue" stone has always been blue sapphires.  However, after seeing Hellebore, an intense opaque blue stone such as lapis or blue agate is different than a sparkly faceted one such as sapphire.  Lapis and blue agate seem to be speaking to me now.  I wonder if VCA will do a SO WG lapis set (only lapis, not alternating).  I have always dismissed lapis (and blue agate); now I need to search threads and read up on lapis options!   

Your lapis is beautiful as is the ring!  I vote get the ring next!  It's stunning on you, looks so gorgeous on those beautiful hands.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Mali_ said:


> This is where I keep my diamonds. They are insured but there’s no way I’d keep them at home or take them traveling. Some are not replaceable.


Exactly! I rather be safe than sorry and anyway most of my jewelry is not for everyday wear. They are are more for formal occasions which are far and few especially during the pandemic. So, I don’t see a point keeping them at home and worry unnecessarily.


----------



## eternallove4bag

DS2006 said:


> I'd seriously never wear mine if I had to go to the bank to get it! I do keep mine in multiple locations in my home so that it would be unlikely for it all to be taken, though.
> 
> @lynne_ross  That's very scary. You stay safe!


Unfortunately most of my jewelry are very formal. When I lived in my home country, I used to wear them regularly but where I now live, their use is much more limited. So, they are safer in the bank than at home. I just keep the few pieces I wear on an every day basis at home.


----------



## Mali_

I’m shaking my head at VCA the way I used to shake my head at Hermès until I got my 6th Birkin. Nothing is available and I’m unsure if this is pandemic-related supply chain issues or something else. I am finally shoring up my RG items and as I was ordering, all of the prices for the items I wanted disappeared.   I’d like to complete sets, and while it doesn’t have to be an immediate purchase, no one seems to know what the hold up is….

also, anyone have any idea if they’ll produce a 20 motif in RG with alternating RG metal and diamond motifs? I‘d love to have that…or even some large or small shiny (non-pave) RG frivole earrings….I’ve bought the pave ones but hey….LOL…hopefully someone from VCA is reading this forum.


----------



## DS2006

Mali_ said:


> I’m shaking my head at VCA the way I used to shake my head at Hermès until I got my 6th Birkin. Nothing is available and I’m unsure if this is pandemic-related supply chain issues or something else. I am finally shoring up my RG items and as I was ordering, all of the prices for the items I wanted disappeared.   I’d like to complete sets, and while it doesn’t have to be an immediate purchase, no one seems to know what the hold up is….
> 
> also, anyone have any idea if they’ll produce a 20 motif in RG with alternating RG metal and diamond motifs? I‘d love to have that…or even some large or small shiny (non-pave) RG frivole earrings….I’ve bought the pave ones but hey….LOL…hopefully someone from VCA is reading this forum.



I think France had at least two extended shut downs last year and have had at least one more this year. So with no production at all for a few months plus possible absence of workers and supply interruptions, I can certainly understand the shortages. My understanding is that there was still high demand for luxury items during the past year and a half, so that depleted inventories (as well as significant buying before the Sept 2020 price increase). I do not see that VCA is doing anything like Hermes or Chanel.  My NY SA says that the pieces I am interested in likely will not be available until sometime next year. I also see shortages in food and household items in local stores currently. Hopefully sometime next year we will see supplies of items return to normal!

I wish VCA would make the Frivole non-pave earrings in all three metals in BOTH sizes!!! (Just in case they are reading!)


----------



## Mali_

DS2006 said:


> I think France had at least two extended shut downs last year and have had at least one more this year. So with no production at all for a few months plus possible absence of workers and supply interruptions, I can certainly understand the shortages. My understanding is that there was still high demand for luxury items during the past year and a half, so that depleted inventories (as well as significant buying before the Sept 2020 price increase). I do not see that VCA is doing anything like Hermes or Chanel.  My NY SA says that the pieces I am interested in likely will not be available until sometime next year. I also see shortages in food and household items in local stores currently. Hopefully sometime next year we will see supplies of items return to normal!
> 
> I wish VCA would make the Frivole non-pave earrings in all three metals in BOTH sizes!!! (Just in case they are reading!)


Sincere thanks for your reply DS2006. I do think they read this forum. I’ve been in travel mode since early 2020 (masked and distanced like crazy) & had no idea as to the specifics. As to the food and household items, that’s just beyond terrible and pretty much brings it all home. If folks can’t get those things, we are all in trouble. Yeesh. I’ll hold out until next year and hope that all goes well for everyone.


----------



## DS2006

Mali_ said:


> Sincere thanks for your reply DS2006. I do think they read this forum. I’ve been in travel mode since early 2020 (masked and distanced like crazy) & had no idea as to the specifics. As to the food and household items, that’s just beyond terrible and pretty much brings it all home. If folks can’t get those things, we are all in trouble. Yeesh. I’ll hold out until next year and hope that all goes well for everyone.



 I do want to add that the supply shortages are more inconvenience than hardship at least in the US. There have been many times since the pandemic that my grocery store has been out of organic chicken or window cleaner or paper products, etc. There is a shortage of new cars for sale in the US which increased prices. I will not buy when prices are inflated. So I think it will just take some time for things to get relatively back to normal. I imagine many of us have wish lists for VCA and are frustrated with the lack of inventory. I feel very sorry for the sales associates who could be making sales but don't have the items to sell!


----------



## Mali_

DS2006 said:


> I do want to add that the supply shortages are more inconvenience than hardship at least in the US. There have been many times since the pandemic that my grocery store has been out of organic chicken or window cleaner or paper products, etc. There is a shortage of new cars for sale in the US which increased prices. I will not buy when prices are inflated. So I think it will just take some time for things to get relatively back to normal. I imagine many of us have wish lists for VCA and are frustrated with the lack of inventory. I feel very sorry for the sales associates who could be making sales but don't have the items to sell!


So true, on all counts. Hoping that all global supply chain issues are addressed given the negative impact to all. Prices are indeed inflated across the board (esp for luxury items); every time I see Hermès bags online and the prices being charged, I am thankful that I am indeed done (at least I could be ). For VCA, I can wait- I missed a lot already (lapis, TQ, etc) including lower prices but at least they don’t/won’t say they don’t have anything when they really do -lol. I feel sorry for anyone working on commission - at this point, the companies should be providing a salary - if for nothing else than to keep their best and brightest.


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> I do want to add that the supply shortages are more inconvenience than hardship at least in the US. There have been many times since the pandemic that my grocery store has been out of organic chicken or window cleaner or paper products, etc. There is a shortage of new cars for sale in the US which increased prices. I will not buy when prices are inflated. So I think it will just take some time for things to get relatively back to normal. I imagine many of us have wish lists for VCA and are frustrated with the lack of inventory. I feel very sorry for the sales associates who could be making sales but don't have the items to sell!


Great thoughts, and it's so true.  My husband ordered a new vehicle, and it's been delayed several times due to chip and other parts shortages.  The car salesman said there are no cars for him to sell, and some SAs are quitting because they can't make money to support their families.  It's really sad actually, this whole supply chain mess.

One thing my SA told me during my last visit was interesting...
When I was paying for my Hellebore ring, he asked if I wanted to pay 30% or pay in full.
I responded in an inquisitive way and said to him... I have had to "order" from you several times, you know to always just charge my credit card on file in full, yet, you ask me this questions everytime, as if it's a canned VCA question.  Does it matter?  And if not, why does VCA even ask you to mention these options?

He responded...
Well, I cannot confirm this, but first, technically per VCA, it does not matter if you put 30% down or pay in full.  However, recently, we have seen those who pay in full get their pieces earlier.  He also mentioned they have only seen this for the more common pieces such as Alhambra, and it would not apply to the Hellebore ring or other MTO pieces that are not widely produced (e.g. hint... don't get your hopes up high lady! it's going to be 6 months!   )

This made me think... perhaps it's true.   Perhaps paying in full bumps you in the queue now given the supply shortage.
I recently ordered the WG MOP 5 motif bracelet.  I thought for sure it would take months.  My SA was able to get it in a day.  It may have been luck and a big batch arrived, hence I was able to get the bracelet.  However, I would have thought there are a lot of other people who pre-ordered before me that are waiting.  That's what made me think about the 30% vs paying in full during these times of shortage (I paid in full).

If anyone has to order something, perhaps pay in full to see if your order comes in quicker.  Just a theory... no fact here and even my SA said he cannot confirm a change in the official process, only observations from what he has seen.


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> Great thoughts, and it's so true.  My husband ordered a new vehicle, and it's been delayed several times due to chip and other parts shortages.  The car salesman said there are no cars for him to sell, and some SAs are quitting because they can't make money to support their families.  It's really sad actually, this whole supply chain mess.
> 
> One thing my SA told me during my last visit was interesting...
> When I was paying for my Hellebore ring, he asked if I wanted to pay 30% or pay in full.
> I responded in an inquisitive way and said to him... I have had to "order" from you several times, you know to always just charge my credit card on file in full, yet, you ask me this questions everytime, as if it's a canned VCA question.  Does it matter?  And if not, why does VCA even ask you to mention these options?
> 
> He responded...
> Well, I cannot confirm this, but first, technically per VCA, it does not matter if you put 30% down or pay in full.  However, recently, we have seen those who pay in full get their pieces earlier.  He also mentioned they have only seen this for the more common pieces such as Alhambra, and it would not apply to the Hellebore ring or other MTO pieces that are not widely produced (e.g. hint... don't get your hopes up high lady! it's going to be 6 months!   )
> 
> This made me think... perhaps it's true.   Perhaps paying in full bumps you in the queue now given the supply shortage.
> I recently ordered the WG MOP 5 motif bracelet.  I thought for sure it would take months.  My SA was able to get it in a day.  It may have been luck and a big batch arrived, hence I was able to get the bracelet.  However, I would have thought there are a lot of other people who pre-ordered before me that are waiting.  That's what made me think about the 30% vs paying in full during these times of shortage (I paid in full).
> 
> If anyone has to order something, perhaps pay in full to see if your order comes in quicker.  Just a theory... no fact here and even my SA said he cannot confirm a change in the official process, only observations from what he has seen.



That's very interesting! I saw a YouTube video the other day that basically said the same thing. She said if someone puts a deposit and someone else pays in full after that, the person who pays in full will get the item. So apparently more than one SA is seeing this happen and telling customers. I am going to pay in full for something in hopes that I get something for Christmas!    What that something is, I am not yet sure!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> It's beautiful!  The lapis looks so much like blue agate, but on a deeper more intense level.  I love your Noeud!  Such a stunning ring.
> 
> I have never been interested in lapis until recently with the Hellebore ring.  My "blue" stone has always been blue sapphires.  However, after seeing Hellebore, an intense opaque blue stone such as lapis or blue agate is different than a sparkly faceted one such as sapphire.  Lapis and blue agate seem to be speaking to me now.  I wonder if VCA will do a SO WG lapis set (only lapis, not alternating).  I have always dismissed lapis (and blue agate); now I need to search threads and read up on lapis options!
> 
> Your lapis is beautiful as is the ring!  I vote get the ring next!  It's stunning on you, looks so gorgeous on those beautiful hands.


Thanks!
I highly doubt VCA would make an SO Alhambra with lapis. Lapis and TQ are mostly available with diamonds, in high jewels and in watches.
If you want a blue Alhambra 20 motif in wg I would look at blue agate. I much prefer lapis over blue agate, but I decided to adjust to what stones are available.


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> That's very interesting! I saw a YouTube video the other day that basically said the same thing. She said if someone puts a deposit and someone else pays in full after that, the person who pays in full will get the item. So apparently more than one SA is seeing this happen and telling customers. I am going to pay in full for something in hopes that I get something for Christmas!    What that something is, I am not yet sure!


Yes yes yes!  Pay in full!  I bet you will get it before Christmas!  Keeping my fingers cross for you!
By the way, I vote a ring!    
UPDATE: Nope...changed my mind.   A 20 WG MOP!  I just remembered you like long neckaces!


----------



## A bottle of Red

lynne_ross said:


> I believe I posted once a pic when I was trying on noeud ring. Here is a picture of the lapis and noeud and 2 more to show the beautiful gold on my favourite lapis motif.


Stunning! The ring & the bracelet look like they belong on you


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> Great thoughts, and it's so true.  My husband ordered a new vehicle, and it's been delayed several times due to chip and other parts shortages.  The car salesman said there are no cars for him to sell, and some SAs are quitting because they can't make money to support their families.  It's really sad actually, this whole supply chain mess.
> 
> One thing my SA told me during my last visit was interesting...
> When I was paying for my Hellebore ring, he asked if I wanted to pay 30% or pay in full.
> I responded in an inquisitive way and said to him... I have had to "order" from you several times, you know to always just charge my credit card on file in full, yet, you ask me this questions everytime, as if it's a canned VCA question.  Does it matter?  And if not, why does VCA even ask you to mention these options?
> 
> He responded...
> Well, I cannot confirm this, but first, technically per VCA, it does not matter if you put 30% down or pay in full.  However, recently, we have seen those who pay in full get their pieces earlier.  He also mentioned they have only seen this for the more common pieces such as Alhambra, and it would not apply to the Hellebore ring or other MTO pieces that are not widely produced (e.g. hint... don't get your hopes up high lady! it's going to be 6 months!   )
> 
> This made me think... perhaps it's true.   Perhaps paying in full bumps you in the queue now given the supply shortage.
> I recently ordered the WG MOP 5 motif bracelet.  I thought for sure it would take months.  My SA was able to get it in a day.  It may have been luck and a big batch arrived, hence I was able to get the bracelet.  However, I would have thought there are a lot of other people who pre-ordered before me that are waiting.  That's what made me think about the 30% vs paying in full during these times of shortage (I paid in full).
> 
> If anyone has to order something, perhaps pay in full to see if your order comes in quicker.  Just a theory... no fact here and even my SA said he cannot confirm a change in the official process, only observations from what he has seen.


I think it is as straightforward as asking our SAs how much deposit to put down to absolutely secure the item. They have an interest in making sure we receive it, and in a timely manner. Mine will usually tell me how much to prepay, and it varies from nothing to 50% generally, depending on how high the demand is for that specific item and how limited it is. When it needs to be sourced from a worldwide search it sometimes requires 100% payment, of course refunded if it cannot be located.


----------



## Blueboxhappy

BigAkoya said:


> For what it's worth... my SA said this recent batch of blue agate is gorgeous.  He said it was the best batch he's seen.  Just FYI in case anyone is interested in YG blue agate.


Hi all!
Thank you so much for contributing to this valuable thread! I have learned a great deal from all of you!
(And some of you I know from other threads )
At first, I was so confused reading here. I couldn’t figure out what all the letters and numbers meant  But now I’ve got it!
So, I reference your thoughts quite often and ended up purchasing my very first VCA piece in late June. The beautiful blue agate 5 motif bracelet!
And almost exactly two months later, in late September, I was offered the 10 motif necklace! The BA in the two pieces is essentially a perfect match. I’m not sure if this is the “recent batch” @BigAkoya and her SA were referring to, but these came within the last 4 months.
I Love  this blue! If you’re considering BA, I highly recommend you go for it! The color is a beautiful, deeper shade of blue and the stones are clear. 
Thanks again and hope this helps! 
Additional pieces and pics to follow. As you all warned, VCA is a slippery slope!


----------



## glamourbag

Blueboxhappy said:


> Hi all!
> Thank you so much for contributing to this valuable thread! I have learned a great deal from all of you!
> (And some of you I know from other threads )
> At first, I was so confused reading here. I couldn’t figure out what all the letters and numbers meant  But now I’ve got it!
> So, I reference your thoughts quite often and ended up purchasing my very first VCA piece in late June. The beautiful blue agate 5 motif bracelet!
> And almost exactly two months later, in late September, I was offered the 10 motif necklace! The BA in the two pieces is essentially a perfect match. I’m not sure if this is the “recent batch” @BigAkoya and her SA were referring to, but these came within the last 4 months.
> I Love  this blue! If you’re considering BA, I highly recommend you go for it! The color is a beautiful, deeper shade of blue and the stones are clear.
> Thanks again and hope this helps!
> Additional pieces and pics to follow. As you all warned, VCA is a slippery slope!


Gorgeous! Congratulations


----------



## Blueboxhappy

The Blue Agate pieces started a serious bracelet situation
Lately, I find myself being drawn to the effortless beauty in simple pieces.
Sweet butterfly, YG mini pave frivole and sweet RG 6 motif.
So special on their own and together.
This was a mix of online and in store purchases. As you know, inventory is limited and the sweet pieces are hard to come by in store. Online has consistently good inventory of these.


----------



## A bottle of Red

@Blueboxhappy  beautiful pieces!


----------



## nightbefore

Today it came to my mind that contes d’hiver earrings would make a great pairing with your hellebore ring! I think they really compliment eachother @BigAkoya . And the good thing is… They have a long necklace too in contes d’hiver collection and I know you love the long necklaces just like me  I was also thinking about how beautiful it would look the hellebore ring on your right hand and the bracelet on the left (without any other rings)


----------



## BigAkoya

Blueboxhappy said:


> Hi all!
> Thank you so much for contributing to this valuable thread! I have learned a great deal from all of you!
> (And some of you I know from other threads )
> At first, I was so confused reading here. I couldn’t figure out what all the letters and numbers meant  But now I’ve got it!
> So, I reference your thoughts quite often and ended up purchasing my very first VCA piece in late June. The beautiful blue agate 5 motif bracelet!
> And almost exactly two months later, in late September, I was offered the 10 motif necklace! The BA in the two pieces is essentially a perfect match. I’m not sure if this is the “recent batch” @BigAkoya and her SA were referring to, but these came within the last 4 months.
> I Love  this blue! If you’re considering BA, I highly recommend you go for it! The color is a beautiful, deeper shade of blue and the stones are clear.
> Thanks again and hope this helps!
> Additional pieces and pics to follow. As you all warned, VCA is a slippery slope!


This is beautiful!  Congratulations!


----------



## BigAkoya

nightbefore said:


> Today it came to my mind that contes d’hiver earrings would make a great pairing with your hellebore ring! I think they really compliment eachother @BigAkoya . And the good thing is… They have a long necklace too in contes d’hiver collection and I know you love the long necklaces just like me  I was also thinking about how beautiful it would look the hellebore ring on your right hand and the bracelet on the left (without any other rings)


Thanks for this!  I did not even think anymore of this line as the BTF is not my favorite, and I was not crazy about this collection, so I just passed.  However, now that I will be getting the Hellebore ring, the bracelet might look good with it.  
I know... where are all the nice long necklaces?  It's definitely not a VCA priority.  

Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Blueboxhappy

glamourbag said:


> Gorgeous! Congratulations





A bottle of Red said:


> @Blueboxhappy  beautiful pieces!





BigAkoya said:


> This is beautiful!  Congratulations!



Thank you so much! I’m excited!


----------



## tenshix

Hi ladies, for those who have shipped out their VCA to be serviced/repaired, what kind of packaging/packing method do you use to send it to them? I have the shipping label (FedEx overnight) from my SA since I don’t live near a VCA boutique but I’m nervous about shipping it out. Any tips on how to pack it safely? Thank you for any input!


----------



## DS2006

tenshix said:


> Hi ladies, for those who have shipped out their VCA to be serviced/repaired, what kind of packaging/packing method do you use to send it to them? I have the shipping label (FedEx overnight) from my SA since I don’t live near a VCA boutique but I’m nervous about shipping it out. Any tips on how to pack it safely? Thank you for any input!



It's usually a wise idea (and sometimes required by jeweler's insurance) to double box jewelry when you send it. So I usually put the item in a small box or padded envelope with the paperwork, put that in a small Fedex Express box packed tightly and seal, and then place it in a medium FedEx Express box and pack tightly (or a medium in a large). You should be able to shake the box and hear nothing.  Then on the outer box especially, I use clear packing tape over the ends of the box where it is sealed to add extra security. I sometimes include the address on the inner box just in case the outer box should get damaged. But I have never had any issues doing it this way, and I have done it many times. Also, never reveal what's in your package, but they shouldn't ask. I just drop mine off at a FedEx location and say I want a receipt to verify I sent it.


----------



## tenshix

DS2006 said:


> It's usually a wise idea (and sometimes required by jeweler's insurance) to double box jewelry when you send it. So I usually put the item in a small box or padded envelope with the paperwork, put that in a small Fedex Express box packed tightly and seal, and then place it in a medium FedEx Express box and pack tightly (or a medium in a large). You should be able to shake the box and hear nothing.  Then on the outer box especially, I use clear packing tape over the ends of the box where it is sealed to add extra security. I sometimes include the address on the inner box just in case the outer box should get damaged. But I have never had any issues doing it this way, and I have done it many times. Also, never reveal what's in your package, but they shouldn't ask. I just drop mine off at a FedEx location and say I want a receipt to verify I sent it.



Thank you so much @DS2006 this is very helpful! I’m just sending out 2 bracelets to get shortened, but my SA didn’t give me any paperwork to fill out and just sent the shipping label over. If that’s the case I could just pack the bracelets as is with the multiple box method right? I wasn’t sure if I should’ve received and filled out paperwork to send out with my bracelets.


----------



## BigAkoya

tenshix said:


> Hi ladies, for those who have shipped out their VCA to be serviced/repaired, what kind of packaging/packing method do you use to send it to them? I have the shipping label (FedEx overnight) from my SA since I don’t live near a VCA boutique but I’m nervous about shipping it out. Any tips on how to pack it safely? Thank you for any input!


Agree with @DS2006. She is spot on, and it's quite easy.
I seem to ship out jewelry regularly to the brands for cleaning, servicing, restringing... you name it.
In case you are a repeat jewelry shipper, I have a bunch of these small jewelry shipping boxes I use.  Works great and the shipping company can just put it in one of their boxes.  One jeweler told me they use these too.
Amazon.com: ROTCH 4x4x2'' Shipping Box, 50 Pack, Small Sturdy Corrugated Cardboard Mailer, White : Office Products


----------



## DS2006

tenshix said:


> Thank you so much @DS2006 this is very helpful! I’m just sending out 2 bracelets to get shortened, but my SA didn’t give me any paperwork to fill out and just sent the shipping label over. If that’s the case I could just pack the bracelets as is with the multiple box method right? I wasn’t sure if I should’ve received and filled out paperwork to send out with my bracelets.



You just need to enclose your name and contact info and a note to SA reminding them of what service they are to provide.

The boxes @BigAkoya linked would be great for an inner box, too!


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> Agree with @DS2006. She is spot on, and it's quite easy.
> I seem to ship out jewelry regularly to the brands for cleaning, servicing, restringing... you name it.
> In case you are a repeat jewelry shipper, I have a bunch of these small jewelry shipping boxes I use.  Works great and the shipping company can just put it in one of their boxes.  One jeweler told me they use these too.
> Amazon.com: ROTCH 4x4x2'' Shipping Box, 50 Pack, Small Sturdy Corrugated Cardboard Mailer, White : Office Products



Perfect thank you so much @BigAkoya!! Those boxes look nice and sturdy!


----------



## BigAkoya

tenshix said:


> Perfect thank you so much @BigAkoya!! Those boxes look nice and sturdy!


They are rock solid!  When I use them to send out something as fragile as pearls to be restrung, I just put the pearls in that box and mail them via USPS Registered Mail.  Works great, and never had a problem with the box being squished.  The box is designed to be rugged.  It's also the perfect size for jewelry, not too big.  I've also mailed a big chunky watch for repair too (dropped my watch, broke it.  I must torture my jewelry   ).


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> They are rock solid!  When I use them to send out something as fragile as pearls to be restrung, I just put the pearls in that box and mail them via USPS Registered Mail.  Works great, and never had a problem with the box being squished.  The box is designed to be rugged.  It's also the perfect size for jewelry, not too big.  I've also mailed a big chunky watch for repair too (dropped my watch, broke it.  I must torture my jewelry   ).



Yes it looks like it’s the perfect size for jewelry! Thanks so much for linking it. So sorry about the broken watch, I did that once and the hands popped out so it also had to get repaired. That’s why I prefer watches with a deployment buckle as I am sometimes clumsy!

I do wish there was a nearby boutique though, I have a lot of anxiety in general and am nervous about sending out high value items via mail. But seeing as how many of you do so without issues reassures me. Thank you


----------



## nightbefore

@BigAkoya I really hope that they will come up with more long necklaces, they are just so easy to wear. I am back on the track for saving up for yg mop 20 motif, after considering billions of others I decided that I should go with my first thought. First thoughts/choices generally turn out to be the best choice  CdH collection is not very loud at the first glance but I think it fits very well with Hellebore and let the Hellebore shine without overpowering it. Bracelet seems very flowy/elfish/fairy I am sure it would look great on you   I am wondering if they have a hellebore brooch in the collection. The modshots of the ring on website includes the brooch but I could not find it on website, is it discontinued or are they using earrings as brooch? (crazy idea)


----------



## allanrvj

Hi. I would just like to ask if anyone knows: does the blue agate come in Vintage Alhambra pendant? All I can see when I google is the Magic Alhambra long necklace, or the 10/20 motifs, or the one with a diamond in the middle (holiday pendant?). 

There's no VCA store where I live and the closest one is in Paris, so I cannot pop by a store and inquire. 

Thank you


----------



## lynne_ross

allanrvj said:


> Hi. I would just like to ask if anyone knows: does the blue agate come in Vintage Alhambra pendant? All I can see when I google is the Magic Alhambra long necklace, or the 10/20 motifs, or the one with a diamond in the middle (holiday pendant?).
> 
> There's no VCA store where I live and the closest one is in Paris, so I cannot pop by a store and inquire.
> 
> Thank you


No


----------



## jenaps

allanrvj said:


> Hi. I would just like to ask if anyone knows: does the blue agate come in Vintage Alhambra pendant? All I can see when I google is the Magic Alhambra long necklace, or the 10/20 motifs, or the one with a diamond in the middle (holiday pendant?).
> 
> There's no VCA store where I live and the closest one is in Paris, so I cannot pop by a store and inquire.
> 
> Thank you


No, unfortunately there’s no vintage pendant. There’s just the magic pendant.  Also, fyi, the holiday pendant isn’t agate.  It’s porcelain.


----------



## allanrvj

jenaps said:


> No, unfortunately there’s no vintage pendant. There’s just the magic pendant.  Also, fyi, the holiday pendant isn’t agate.  It’s porcelain.


oh. I see. the color looked very similar. thank you for the clarification.


----------



## couturequeen

Blueboxhappy said:


> The Blue Agate pieces started a serious bracelet situation
> Lately, I find myself being drawn to the effortless beauty in simple pieces.
> Sweet butterfly, YG mini pave frivole and sweet RG 6 motif.
> So special on their own and together.
> This was a mix of online and in store purchases. As you know, inventory is limited and the sweet pieces are hard to come by in store. Online has consistently good inventory of these.


Love your Spinelli ring as well. Was considering one!


----------



## couturequeen

tenshix said:


> Hi ladies, for those who have shipped out their VCA to be serviced/repaired, what kind of packaging/packing method do you use to send it to them? I have the shipping label (FedEx overnight) from my SA since I don’t live near a VCA boutique but I’m nervous about shipping it out. Any tips on how to pack it safely? Thank you for any input!


I’ve taken mine to FedEx and they recommend bagging and then boxing it. I use their supplies. That’s typically how I receive items in the mail when I purchase jewelry, in addition to that tape that indicates whether the seal’s been broken.


----------



## DS2006

tenshix said:


> Hi ladies, for those who have shipped out their VCA to be serviced/repaired, what kind of packaging/packing method do you use to send it to them? I have the shipping label (FedEx overnight) from my SA since I don’t live near a VCA boutique but I’m nervous about shipping it out. Any tips on how to pack it safely? Thank you for any input!



One other important thing. Since VCA has sent you their mailing label, your item is likely covered by their insurance during shipping. I personally pack my items completely before dropping off and do not let the shipping place pack jewelry. The reason for putting the smaller box in a larger box is so that the package doesn’t look like it might be jewelry. I always use the FedEx Express outer box because it just blends in with all the other boxes that FedEx picks up.

When I send a jewelry item and do not have the mailing label, it is safest to send by USPS Registered Mail which I believe BigAkoya also mentioned. That provides up to $50k in insurance. You have to have a receipt to prove the value if you have to make a claim. The only downside of Registered Mail is that it takes longer than usual. It can take a week to two weeks sometimes, and the tracking is not usually accurate. Still, it’s safe and reliable.

One last thing, never write Jeweler as part of the address. If it’s John Smith Jewelers, you’d write John Smith.

Now you know just about everything regarding shipping jewelry!!!!


----------



## tenshix

DS2006 said:


> One other important thing. Since VCA has sent you their mailing label, your item is likely covered by their insurance during shipping. I personally pack my items completely before dropping off and do not let the shipping place pack jewelry. The reason for putting the smaller box in a larger box is so that the package doesn’t look like it might be jewelry. I always use the FedEx Express outer box because it just blends in with all the other boxes that FedEx picks up.
> 
> When I send a jewelry item and do not have the mailing label, it is safest to send by USPS Registered Mail which I believe BigAkoya also mentioned. That provides up to $50k in insurance. You have to have a receipt to prove the value if you have to make a claim. The only downside of Registered Mail is that it takes longer than usual. It can take a week to two weeks sometimes, and the tracking is not usually accurate. Still, it’s safe and reliable.
> 
> One last thing, never write Jeweler as part of the address. If it’s John Smith Jewelers, you’d write John Smith.
> 
> Now you know just about everything regarding shipping jewelry!!!!



Thank you so much @DS2006 this is extremely helpful!! Everything you said makes perfect sense, I was also hesitant to let shippers know what was inside. The label goes straight to my SA with the boutique address and phone number and company name is concealed so it should be fine.

I’ll definitely be sure to do USPS registered mail with the insurance coverage in case I need to ship it out on my own. Thank you so much for all your tips, I had a little Russian doll packing situation earlier. I hope my SA won’t mind unpacking it lol.


----------



## BigAkoya

Since we're on the topic of jewelry shipping... I would like to share one more thought...

USPS Registered Mail has a max insured value of $50K per package.  This means you can put pieces in one package totaling up to $50K and insure the package.  However, what if you have single pieces of bling over $50K?  This exceeds the USPS limit.  

The answer is if your bling is separately insured through a jewelry policy, you do not need to insure through USPS.  If the piece is lost, your insurance policy will pay for the loss.  I confirmed that with my insurance company before I started shipping stuff, and my agent confirmed it.

Just FYI to share with everyone.  Bottom line... if you have a piece of jewelry that is insured, if the piece is $10K or $100K, the insurance on that piece is valid through your insurance policy, even if you ship it.  Loss is loss, per my agent.  He told me not to worry and ship it!    

Hope this helps.


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> Since we're on the topic of jewelry shipping... I would like to share one more thought...
> 
> USPS Registered Mail has a max insured value of $50K per package.  This means you can put pieces in one package totaling up to $50K and insure the package.  However, what if you have single pieces of bling over $50K?  This exceeds the USPS limit.
> 
> The answer is if your bling is separately insured through a jewelry policy, you do not need to insure through USPS.  If the piece is lost, your insurance policy will pay for the loss.  I confirmed that with my insurance company before I started shipping stuff, and my agent confirmed it.
> 
> Just FYI to share with everyone.  Bottom line... if you have a piece of jewelry that is insured, if the piece is $10K or $100K, the insurance on that piece is valid through your insurance policy, even if you ship it.  Loss is loss, per my agent.  He told me not to worry and ship it!
> 
> Hope this helps.



I actually need to get on this because I have not put any of my jewelry or watches under insurance yet. It isn’t common practice in the country where I’m from but I just moved back to the States last year. If I may ask, would you mind sharing which company you use/trust for jewelry insurance?


----------



## missie1

tenshix said:


> I actually need to get on this because I have not put any of my jewelry or watches under insurance yet. It isn’t common practice in the country where I’m from but I just moved back to the States last year. If I may ask, would you mind sharing which company you use/trust for jewelry insurance?


I use my homeowners and two supplementAl jewelry policies -one for watches and another for overflow.  Also SD box but I still am fully insured with items I keep there because I don’t like the vault coverage rules. I can’t be bothered to fax what I’m removing and be under time constraints it’s not like I have Crown Jewel.


----------



## mysticvibes

Hello all!
I am thinking of purchasing my first VCA and I was wondering if it’s a better idea to get this in Europe or NYC? Any thoughts? 

Thanks!


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> Since we're on the topic of jewelry shipping... I would like to share one more thought...
> 
> USPS Registered Mail has a max insured value of $50K per package.  This means you can put pieces in one package totaling up to $50K and insure the package.  However, what if you have single pieces of bling over $50K?  This exceeds the USPS limit.
> 
> The answer is if your bling is separately insured through a jewelry policy, you do not need to insure through USPS.  If the piece is lost, your insurance policy will pay for the loss.  I confirmed that with my insurance company before I started shipping stuff, and my agent confirmed it.
> 
> Just FYI to share with everyone.  Bottom line... if you have a piece of jewelry that is insured, if the piece is $10K or $100K, the insurance on that piece is valid through your insurance policy, even if you ship it.  Loss is loss, per my agent.  He told me not to worry and ship it!
> 
> Hope this helps.



That is very true of most policies and important to know!  I only insure a couple of my jewelry pieces, but I just wanted to add that I almost always still get postal insurance so that if there was a loss during mailing, I wouldn't have to make the claim on my personal jewelry policy. Sometimes people have their insurance cancelled or rates increase after they make a claim (or more than one). It's usually not terribly expensive to get mailing insurance through USPS, otherwise I wouldn't do it.


----------



## DS2006

tenshix said:


> I actually need to get on this because I have not put any of my jewelry or watches under insurance yet. It isn’t common practice in the country where I’m from but I just moved back to the States last year. If I may ask, would you mind sharing which company you use/trust for jewelry insurance?


I use Chubb, but I am not sure if they still offer stand-alone jewelry policies because they were bought out by another company. They have the best type of policy, though, because if your item is lost, they send you a check for the insured amount rather than trying to replace it through a jeweler they work with. In that case, you have to get something of like value regardless of whether it costs what your insurance coverage amount is.

I know many people insure through Jeweler's Mutual. Their policies usually are the replacement type, but for a branded item, they'd have to replace with a similar branded item. So insuring VCA or other branded pieces should be safe as long as you have documented the item well. I always recommend using actual sales receipts over artificially inflated insurance appraisals, because when they replace, they don't have to allow you the amount you were insured for toward the replacement. That means paying for higher insurance premiums for nothing.

My only other advice is to only insure things that would be financially painful to replace. Insurance premiums add up over time!

(The reason jewelry shipping and insurance are familiar to me is that I have been a member of a diamond/jewelry forum for over 15 years!  )


----------



## BigAkoya

tenshix said:


> I actually need to get on this because I have not put any of my jewelry or watches under insurance yet. It isn’t common practice in the country where I’m from but I just moved back to the States last year. If I may ask, would you mind sharing which company you use/trust for jewelry insurance?


I use State Farm, and it's a separate policy.  The price is calculated on total amount insured (not per piece insured), and there is a slight discount the more you insure.  State Farm is probably not the cheapest; however, I use State Farm as they pay out, no questions asked, and to me, that's what insurance is all about.  I don't need the cheapest company.  For me, I need a company that delivers on its promise to pay me if I lose or damage a piece.  I wear bling everyday, so odds are I will lose or damage something, which I have done both on several occasions. 

On what to insure... it's a very personal and individual decision.  The general rule of insuring jewelry is the answer to this question... 
"If you lose the piece, can you easily replace it within your preferred timeframe?"  
The answer will vary for each individual.  If the answer is yes, then no need to insure. If the answer is no, then you may want to think about insuring it. 

For me, I do not feel the need to insure all my pieces.  I insure my higher value pieces, and "higher value" is a different amount for every person based on comfort level.  Insuring jewelry can get expensive, I won't kid you on that.  However, for me, it's the price I am willing to pay for peace of mind.  I have 100% peace of mind and never worry when I wear my bling, any bling... $10K or $100K. Mentally, each piece of bling from a value perspective is all the same to me because I know, if I lose it, it is replaced.   

Which brings us to the phrase... "What's the point of buying nice bling if you're afraid to wear it?"
That phrase is often said, but it is not often analyzed... What makes us afraid to wear nice bling? 
I would say for most people, the answer is fear of loss.  Insurance is a great way to eliminate that fear and allow us to wear our bling, anytime, worry free.  

Insuring jewelry and especially what pieces to insure can be complicated, so I would suggest thinking through all the pieces first. Lesser value pieces do not require insurance as one can easily replace it.  Higher value pieces should be insured so they can be worn; else they will just sit in a box somewhere collecting dust which is such a shame.  Jewelry is meant to be worn.  

I want to emphasize what is considered "higher value" to insure is very personal.  
I got married shortly after graduating from college.  We were young, broke, had college debt, you name it.  My husband saved to buy me an engagement ring and surprised me with it.  It was not an expensive ring by today's "VCA prices."  However, for broke young kids as we were, it was an expensive ring, and it was certainly a lot of money for my husband.  Did we insure that little ring?  We sure did!   

Just my two cents as food for thought.. hope that helps.


----------



## BigAkoya

nightbefore said:


> @BigAkoya I really hope that they will come up with more long necklaces, they are just so easy to wear. I am back on the track for saving up for yg mop 20 motif, after considering billions of others I decided that I should go with my first thought. First thoughts/choices generally turn out to be the best choice  CdH collection is not very loud at the first glance but I think it fits very well with Hellebore and let the Hellebore shine without overpowering it. Bracelet seems very flowy/elfish/fairy I am sure it would look great on you  I am wondering if they have a hellebore brooch in the collection. The modshots of the ring on website includes the brooch but I could not find it on website, is it discontinued or are they using earrings as brooch? (crazy idea)


I think you will love the 20!  I love 20s, so careful and chic.
Yes, there is a Hellebore brooch, but it is lapis and turquoise.  The Hellebore collection is now considered MTO (Made To Order), and I think VCA has pulled their pieces from direct access in their website.  However, if you google, you can still access the pieces back door.

Here is the ring:    Hellébore ring - VCARP7EO00 - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)

If you look at the photos, one of them has the brooch!   

By the way, there is a BTF version too, but as much as I love BTF rings, I'm not a fan of the turquoise flower for some reason.  It lacks depth to me:
Hellébore Between the Finger Ring - VCARP7EP00 - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)


----------



## BigAkoya

mysticvibes said:


> Hello all!
> I am thinking of purchasing my first VCA and I was wondering if it’s a better idea to get this in Europe or NYC? Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi!  For me, I always prefer to buy bling in my home country which is the US, so to answer you, for me, I would go to NYC.
The piece is registered to where you purchased it, you now have a relationship at the boutique, and if you ever need any servicing, you can get help there.  Plus, if this is your first piece, it will not be your last.   
VCA and other luxury jewelry is all about fit and customization. You may save a few pennies getting it in Europe, but what is most valuable to me is the after care if you ever need it adjusted (or repaired). 

Short story...
I just purchased a pair of earrings... I am super picky on fit for comfort as I have super sensitive ear piercings.  Coming up will be the third time I need to send these earrings back to my SA to adjust...such drama.   
My SA is super nice and even said "you can send back all your earrings to make them all fit exactly the same"  

My point in sharing this is you never know what you need in after care... an earring loosened, a necklace lengthened, a new travel pouch, etc... 

That's what I would do.  Hope this helps.  Good luck and congratulations on your soon to be first piece! 
Post mod shots if you're not shy!  We all love to see beautiful bling!


----------



## Blueboxhappy

couturequeen said:


> Love your Spinelli ring as well. Was considering one!


Yes, go for it! You will love it!
And thanks! I’m a big fan of SK. I wear all different kinds on all different fingers in all different ways
Let me know if I can offer any insight or pics!


----------



## tenshix

DS2006 said:


> I use Chubb, but I am not sure if they still offer stand-alone jewelry policies because they were bought out by another company. They have the best type of policy, though, because if your item is lost, they send you a check for the insured amount rather than trying to replace it through a jeweler they work with. In that case, you have to get something of like value regardless of whether it costs what your insurance coverage amount is.
> 
> I know many people insure through Jeweler's Mutual. Their policies usually are the replacement type, but for a branded item, they'd have to replace with a similar branded item. So insuring VCA or other branded pieces should be safe as long as you have documented the item well. I always recommend using actual sales receipts over artificially inflated insurance appraisals, because when they replace, they don't have to allow you the amount you were insured for toward the replacement. That means paying for higher insurance premiums for nothing.
> 
> My only other advice is to only insure things that would be financially painful to replace. Insurance premiums add up over time!
> 
> (The reason jewelry shipping and insurance are familiar to me is that I have been a member of a diamond/jewelry forum for over 15 years!  )



Thank you again for the in-depth info this is very helpful! It’s good to know that some insurances will force you with a replacement of similar value piece over just paying you out. I’ll definitely look into these. Thank you


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> I use State Farm, and it's a separate policy.  The price is calculated on total amount insured (not per piece insured), and there is a slight discount the more you insure.  State Farm is probably not the cheapest; however, I use State Farm as they pay out, no questions asked, and to me, that's what insurance is all about.  I don't need the cheapest company.  For me, I need a company that delivers on its promise to pay me if I lose or damage a piece.  I wear bling everyday, so odds are I will lose or damage something, which I have done both on several occasions.
> 
> On what to insure... it's a very personal and individual decision.  The general rule of insuring jewelry is the answer to this question...
> "If you lose the piece, can you easily replace it within your preferred timeframe?"
> The answer will vary for each individual.  If the answer is yes, then no need to insure. If the answer is no, then you may want to think about insuring it.
> 
> For me, I do not feel the need to insure all my pieces.  I insure my higher value pieces, and "higher value" is a different amount for every person based on comfort level.  Insuring jewelry can get expensive, I won't kid you on that.  However, for me, it's the price I am willing to pay for peace of mind.  I have 100% peace of mind and never worry when I wear my bling, any bling... $10K or $100K. Mentally, each piece of bling from a value perspective is all the same to me because I know, if I lose it, it is replaced.
> 
> Which brings us to the phrase... "What's the point of buying nice bling if you're afraid to wear it?"
> That phrase is often said, but it is not often analyzed... What makes us afraid to wear nice bling?
> I would say for most people, the answer is fear of loss.  Insurance is a great way to eliminate that fear and allow us to wear our bling, anytime, worry free.
> 
> Insuring jewelry and especially what pieces to insure can be complicated, so I would suggest thinking through all the pieces first. Lesser value pieces do not require insurance as one can easily replace it.  Higher value pieces should be insured so they can be worn; else they will just sit in a box somewhere collecting dust which is such a shame.  Jewelry is meant to be worn.
> 
> I want to emphasize what is considered "higher value" to insure is very personal.
> I got married shortly after graduating from college.  We were young, broke, had college debt, you name it.  My husband saved to buy me an engagement ring and surprised me with it.  It was not an expensive ring by today's "VCA prices."  However, for broke young kids as we were, it was an expensive ring, and it was certainly a lot of money for my husband.  Did we insure that little ring?  We sure did!
> 
> Just my two cents as food for thought.. hope that helps.



@BigAkoya thank you so much for your lengthy and in-depth replies, I’ve been lurking on this thread for a while and always found your advice to be very wise and on point. I really appreciate you and all the ladies here taking the time to reply to people’s concerns and even advice on which pieces to get! 

You are totally right, there are pieces I’m afraid to wear due to losing or breaking that just sit pretty in the safe; it doesn’t help that I have a nervous disposition in the first place but I think I would have more peace of mind about wearing them if they were insured. Some pieces are still irreplaceable as it’s not about the dollar amount but sentimental value, but certainly having that aspect “covered” will help than none at all. I will do a careful deliberation over my pieces and look into the insurances mentioned. Thank you again for the sound advice.


----------



## park56

tenshix said:


> I actually need to get on this because I have not put any of my jewelry or watches under insurance yet. It isn’t common practice in the country where I’m from but I just moved back to the States last year. If I may ask, would you mind sharing which company you use/trust for jewelry insurance?



I use Chubb and have been pleased (though I haven’t had to make any claims).


----------



## nightbefore

BigAkoya said:


> I think you will love the 20!  I love 20s, so careful and chic.
> Yes, there is a Hellebore brooch, but it is lapis and turquoise.  The Hellebore collection is now considered MTO (Made To Order), and I think VCA has pulled their pieces from direct access in their website.  However, if you google, you can still access the pieces back door.
> 
> Here is the ring:    Hellébore ring - VCARP7EO00 - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)
> 
> If you look at the photos, one of them has the brooch!
> 
> By the way, there is a BTF version too, but as much as I love BTF rings, I'm not a fan of the turquoise flower for some reason.  It lacks depth to me:
> Hellébore Between the Finger Ring - VCARP7EP00 - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)


I think you made a great choice with lapis  lapis is my favorite stone together with MOP. I never felt drawn to turquoise for some reason, except for the yg alternating pave turqoise 20 motif. That one is fabulous!
I agree also on turqoise and map lacking dept in this style. I think the dark contrast makes it much more interesting. I showed my mom couple of times lapis yg bracelet and necklace but she was always saying that she likes navy blue on wg (she also didn’t like sapphires set on wg) so maybe I am biased


----------



## SouthTampa

Do you ladies think this stone has too much color variations?


----------



## 911snowball

Ladies, I am very interested in the  3 motif Lotus earrings!! I adore my single small Lotus, and when I saw the email today, it really got me!


----------



## luckylove

911snowball said:


> Ladies, I am very interested in the  3 motif Lotus earrings!! I adore my single small Lotus, and when I saw the email today, it really got me!



I went to try them today. they are lovely, but ultimately they did not come home with me. I felt the design just had more metal than I expected and not enough stone somehow. It may just be me and the fact that I was looking for jewelry for a specific event. Curious to know what you think when you see them IRL.


----------



## EpiFanatic

SouthTampa said:


> Do you ladies think this stone has too much color variations?


That's what I love about your piece.  Mine does too.  Your natural skin tone will show more through the more translucent striations and will be blended with the color of the stone.  My skin comes through and I'm warmer toned.  But it depends on what you like.  This pic shows how the warmer skin tone accentuates the variations.


----------



## 911snowball

Thank you so much for your thoughts on the earrings luckylove! I really appreciate the feedback.  I hope to be able to see them IRL soon. I will definitely report back.  Did you find them heavy?  I am trying to imagine how they would sit on the ear.  I  love the design but I do love sparkle so too much metal and not enough bling is a drawback for sure!


----------



## DS2006

SouthTampa said:


> Do you ladies think this stone has too much color variations?


Looks gorgeous to me!


----------



## SouthTampa

Do you ladies think this stone has too much color variations?
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5242318

Thank you all.   Sometimes I overthink things


----------



## EpiFanatic

SouthTampa said:


> Do you ladies think this stone has too much color variations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242318
> 
> Thank you all.   Sometimes I overthink things


no...


----------



## DS2006

SouthTampa said:


> Do you ladies think this stone has too much color variations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242318
> 
> Thank you all.   Sometimes I overthink things


I think we all do that at times, and it certainly helps to get other opinions!


----------



## tenshix

EpiFanatic said:


> That's what I love about your piece.  Mine does too.  Your natural skin tone will show more through the more translucent striations and will be blended with the color of the stone.  My skin comes through and I'm warmer toned.  But it depends on what you like.  This pic shows how the warmer skin tone accentuates the variations.
> 
> View attachment 5242645



Ooooh I love this so much  It's also on my wishlist, thank you for letting me live vicariously through you!


----------



## nightbefore

@BigAkoya I know I always ask too much from you but… yesterday I was wondering your opinion on elongated earrings like 2 or 3 motifs. I am not a fan of dangling earrings but I must admit they look fabulous with turtlenecks and boatnecks (which I wear most of the time). I am having hard time combining my magic mop necklace. I don’t like my vintage alhambra earrings for some reason, I am also not fan of magic size. I am wondering if I should go for 2 or 3 motifs since they can be very flattering for the oval/round faces.


----------



## luckylove

911snowball said:


> Thank you so much for your thoughts on the earrings luckylove! I really appreciate the feedback.  I hope to be able to see them IRL soon. I will definitely report back.  Did you find them heavy?  I am trying to imagine how they would sit on the ear.  I  love the design but I do love sparkle so too much metal and not enough bling is a drawback for sure!



Hi! They definitely felt comfortable on the ears and I did not find them to be heavy at all. I tried on the new ring and necklace from the collection as well. Be sure to check them out if you are able. The ring was a really fun piece but definitely does not have the impact of the original design. Happy shopping! Can't wait to hear your thoughts.


----------



## BigAkoya

nightbefore said:


> @BigAkoya I know I always ask too much from you but… yesterday I was wondering your opinion on elongated earrings like 2 or 3 motifs. I am not a fan of dangling earrings but I must admit they look fabulous with turtlenecks and boatnecks (which I wear most of the time). I am having hard time combining my magic mop necklace. I don’t like my vintage alhambra earrings for some reason, I am also not fan of magic size. I am wondering if I should go for 2 or 3 motifs since they can be very flattering for the oval/round faces.


Hi!  I don't mind you asking at all, and of course, I am just one person's opinion.

You stated you are not a dangling earring person, and because of that statement alone, I would skip it as you will probably not wear the earrings often which would be a waste of money.  When buying jewelry, it's so tempting to buy pieces that look fabulous, but for me, I really try to stay true to myself and buy what I will actually wear (e.g. no short pendants for me, ever, no matter how much I love the piece).

On the earrings, I personally do not like the 2 or 3 motif dangling earrings with the Magic pendant as I feel it's a bit logo-y together. All the eye sees now is a bunch of huge screaming logo motifs, unless the "look at me wearing my VCA" look is what you are after which is fine as there are people who want to create that look. The other downside is the earrings are so bold, the eye tends to stay there, so the Magic necklace becomes a bit lost as it is all the way down your torso.  However, if you wear the Magic necklace short with the dangling earrings, the eye goes bonkers now with all those huge logo motifs around the face.  That's just my opinion of course, and it would not be my look.

And speaking of look... everyone has a look, consciously created or unconsciously created (elegant, feminine, sexy, corporate, bohemian, sporty, romantic, gothic, earthy... pick your words for your look)
To me, wearing dangling earrings is a very different look than wearing stud earrings (whether the studs are VA size or Magic size).
I think you have to ask yourself if your look includes wearing dangling earrings.  Earrings to me, are the one piece of jewelry that can completely change a person's image, regardless of their outfit.

Let me explain what I mean...
I like bold jewelry, and I wear all my pieces all the time, with all outfits. I do not differentiate.  For example, I wear my Lotus ring to work, at home, with shorts, grocery shopping, sports events, to a restaurant like Chuck E. Cheese.    I like to think that big ring adds a subtle elegance to my look, regardless of my outift.  With big dangling earrings however, it's not the same because dangling earrings itself create a unique vibe. Big earrings are in your face which is the whole point.  You cannot miss those three big dangling motifs. Putting this in the context of real life environments, I can see VA or Magic studs worn daily, for work and everyday life, but I cannot see big dangling earrings worn daily in the same context.  That's just me, and your life style and look wearing big dangling earrings everyday may work for you.

My suggestion is to think about not just how the earrings look on you, but more importantly, how the pieces work into your lifestyle and the look you want to portray with your jewelry pieces.

For me, if I had your Magic pendant, I would wear it with the VA earrings or the Magic earrings.  I think those would be a nice balance.  The Magic pendant is simple and clean, yet bold.  I would stay with the same theme.  Of the two, I would choose the Magic size earrings.  I also think the Magic would look great with your turtlenecks and boatnecks too.  Those two necklines are very clean, and they go well with long necklaces and stud earrings.

To me, in the context of a look, the Magic single motif earrings and Magic pendant worn together would be... an elegant, sleek, bold, feminine, and sophisticated look.

I hope that was helpful.  Good luck to you!


----------



## EpiFanatic

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I don't mind you asking at all, and of course, I am just one person's opinion.
> 
> You stated you are not a dangling earring person, and because of that statement alone, I would skip it as you will probably not wear the earrings often which would be a waste of money.  When buying jewelry, it's so tempting to buy pieces that look fabulous, but for me, I really try to stay true to myself and buy what I will actually wear (e.g. no short pendants for me, ever, no matter how much I love the piece).
> 
> On the earrings, I personally do not like the 2 or 3 motif dangling earrings with the Magic pendant as I feel it's a bit logo-y together. All the eye sees now is a bunch of huge screaming logo motifs, unless the "look at me wearing my VCA" look is what you are after which is fine as there are people who want to create that look. The other downside is the earrings are so bold, the eye tends to stay there, so the Magic necklace becomes a bit lost as it is all the way down your torso.  However, if you wear the Magic necklace short with the dangling earrings, the eye goes bonkers now with all those huge logo motifs around the face.  That's just my opinion of course, and it would not be my look.
> 
> And speaking of look... everyone has a look, consciously created or unconsciously created (elegant, feminine, sexy, corporate, bohemian, sporty, romantic, gothic, earthy... pick your words for your look)
> To me, wearing dangling earrings is a very different look than wearing stud earrings (whether the studs are VA size or Magic size).
> I think you have to ask yourself if your look includes wearing dangling earrings.  Earrings to me, are the one piece of jewelry that can completely change a person's image, regardless of their outfit.
> 
> Let me explain what I mean...
> I like bold jewelry, and I wear all my pieces all the time, with all outfits. I do not differentiate.  For example, I wear my Lotus ring to work, at home, with shorts, grocery shopping, sports events, to a restaurant like Chuck E. Cheese.    I like to think that big ring adds a subtle elegance to my look, regardless of my outift.  With big dangling earrings however, it's not the same because dangling earrings itself create a unique vibe. Big earrings are in your face which is the whole point.  You cannot miss those three big dangling motifs. Putting this in the context of real life environments, I can see VA or Magic studs worn daily, for work and everyday life, but I cannot see big dangling earrings worn daily in the same context.  That's just me, and your life style and look wearing big dangling earrings everyday may work for you.
> 
> My suggestion is to think about not just how the earrings look on you, but more importantly, how the pieces work into your lifestyle and the look you want to portray with your jewelry pieces.
> 
> For me, if I had your Magic pendant, I would wear it with the VA earrings or the Magic earrings.  I think those would be a nice balance.  The Magic pendant is simple and clean, yet bold.  I would stay with the same theme.  Of the two, I would choose the Magic size earrings.  I also think the Magic would look great with your turtlenecks and boatnecks too.  Those two necklines are very clean, and they go well with long necklaces and stud earrings.
> 
> To me, in the context of a look, the Magic single motif earrings and Magic pendant worn together would be... an elegant, sleek, bold, feminine, and sophisticated look.
> 
> I hope that was helpful.  Good luck to you!


So well explained. Agree completely.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I don't mind you asking at all, and of course, I am just one person's opinion.
> 
> You stated you are not a dangling earring person, and because of that statement alone, I would skip it as you will probably not wear the earrings often which would be a waste of money.  When buying jewelry, it's so tempting to buy pieces that look fabulous, but for me, I really try to stay true to myself and buy what I will actually wear (e.g. no short pendants for me, ever, no matter how much I love the piece).
> 
> On the earrings, I personally do not like the 2 or 3 motif dangling earrings with the Magic pendant as I feel it's a bit logo-y together. All the eye sees now is a bunch of huge screaming logo motifs, unless the "look at me wearing my VCA" look is what you are after which is fine as there are people who want to create that look. The other downside is the earrings are so bold, the eye tends to stay there, so the Magic necklace becomes a bit lost as it is all the way down your torso.  However, if you wear the Magic necklace short with the dangling earrings, the eye goes bonkers now with all those huge logo motifs around the face.  That's just my opinion of course, and it would not be my look.
> 
> And speaking of look... everyone has a look, consciously created or unconsciously created (elegant, feminine, sexy, corporate, bohemian, sporty, romantic, gothic, earthy... pick your words for your look)
> To me, wearing dangling earrings is a very different look than wearing stud earrings (whether the studs are VA size or Magic size).
> I think you have to ask yourself if your look includes wearing dangling earrings.  Earrings to me, are the one piece of jewelry that can completely change a person's image, regardless of their outfit.
> 
> Let me explain what I mean...
> I like bold jewelry, and I wear all my pieces all the time, with all outfits. I do not differentiate.  For example, I wear my Lotus ring to work, at home, with shorts, grocery shopping, sports events, to a restaurant like Chuck E. Cheese.    I like to think that big ring adds a subtle elegance to my look, regardless of my outift.  With big dangling earrings however, it's not the same because dangling earrings itself create a unique vibe. Big earrings are in your face which is the whole point.  You cannot miss those three big dangling motifs. Putting this in the context of real life environments, I can see VA or Magic studs worn daily, for work and everyday life, but I cannot see big dangling earrings worn daily in the same context.  That's just me, and your life style and look wearing big dangling earrings everyday may work for you.
> 
> My suggestion is to think about not just how the earrings look on you, but more importantly, how the pieces work into your lifestyle and the look you want to portray with your jewelry pieces.
> 
> For me, if I had your Magic pendant, I would wear it with the VA earrings or the Magic earrings.  I think those would be a nice balance.  The Magic pendant is simple and clean, yet bold.  I would stay with the same theme.  Of the two, I would choose the Magic size earrings.  I also think the Magic would look great with your turtlenecks and boatnecks too.  Those two necklines are very clean, and they go well with long necklaces and stud earrings.
> 
> To me, in the context of a look, the Magic single motif earrings and Magic pendant worn together would be... an elegant, sleek, bold, feminine, and sophisticated look.
> 
> I hope that was helpful.  Good luck to you!


I agree with you that the 2/3 motif earrings are not best choice with the magic pendant. I too would go with vintage or magic single motif.

I have a different opinion on one’s look. I personally have many different looks. Some days I am a stud earrings person, some days I am a dangly earrings person, some days I am a big hoops person. My look changes and I have a variety of clothes, shoes, jewellery to go with such looks. Some days I am elegant, edgy, girly, sporty, etc. I like having variety and I can not wear all my jewelry for every event in my life, especially with young kids, Corporate job, and an active life. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> I agree with you that the 2/3 motif earrings are not best choice with the magic pendant. I too would go with vintage or magic single motif.
> 
> I have a different opinion on one’s look. I personally have many different looks. Some days I am a stud earrings person, some days I am a dangly earrings person, some days I am a big hoops person. My look changes and I have a variety of clothes, shoes, jewellery to go with such looks. Some days I am elegant, edgy, girly, sporty, etc. I like having variety and I can not wear all my jewelry for every event in my life, especially with young kids, Corporate job, and an active life. Just my 2 cents.


Yes, absolutely agree, and I think everyone has multiple looks.  It's part of who we are.  For me, at work, I am in a corporate environment, so it's conservative suits for me. After work, it's stripes and shorts! Or now that it's getting colder, sweaters, jeans and boots!      Yet, I wear my jewelry with everything.  My constant is my jewelry, and that style never changes.  That's just me.


----------



## BigAkoya

I want to share a quick post on how to determine the best Alhambra or Frivole size for you, especially for those new to VCA and thinking of your holiday gift or gifts!     

If you don't have a store near you and wonder how the size of the motifs look on you (not on someone else's modshot), here is a link to the actual motif sizes.  You can print it out (full size printout), and then cut out the little motifs and start playing!  VCA has the sizes for both Alhambra and Frivole.  I did this when I was considering the Frivole Very Large Pendant, and it worked great.  I printed the page, cut out the flower, put scotch tape on the flower and stuck it to a long chain.  Poof!  Instant mockup necklace.   

Earrings are a lot easier as you can stick tape to your ears. Those who are super creative can color in the motif first before cutting! Here's the link: Jewelry size guides - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)

Hope this was helpful.


----------



## DS2006

I agree with @BigAkoya on VA or Magic A earrings. I only have one Magic pendant so far (wg onyx), and I wear it with wg VA pave earrings. For example, if I had a yg MOP Magic pendant, then I might get the yg Magic earrings.  If I went with the wg short Magic mop pendant, then I'd have to go with wg VA mop earrings. I am really not a dangle earring person, but I think I'd prefer the single motif earrings with the Magic pendant regardless.


----------



## Brooklynite

It's this time of the year and I need some advice...it's a combination of VCA and financial advice.

I just looked over my jewelry insurance bill. It's $2k per year for roughly $100k worth of jewelry, predominantly VCA. I have boys so I would image that after I die one day, all these pieces (along with all my bags and scarves from H...probably worth another 100k or so, not counting Chanel jackets etc.) will end up in the secondary market one day.

I then looked up some Christie's and Sotheby's auctions. Aside from the Alhambra collection, most VCA pieces don't appear to hold up value that well. Take this Fleurette set as an example: https://onlineonly.christies.com/s/...rpels-diamond-necklace-earstud-set-275/133743

I get the "heart" factor...we all enjoy the moments when we put on our favorite jewelry pieces. But what about the financial aspect of it? I understand that some jewelry pieces, take for example, the Alhambra and the Rolex, will appreciate over time, but others don't. So from a pure asset allocation perspective, what would be the percent of net worth one should allocate into jewelry, especially when I start to look at $50k+ pieces? I would love to hear from some of our older and wiser ladies here.


----------



## Opaldreamz888

Brooklynite said:


> It's this time of the year and I need some advice...it's a combination of VCA and financial advice.
> 
> I just looked over my jewelry insurance bill. It's $2k per year for roughly $100k worth of jewelry, predominantly VCA. I have boys so I would image that after I die one day, all these pieces (along with all my bags and scarves from H...probably worth another 100k or so, not counting Chanel jackets etc.) will end up in the secondary market one day.
> 
> I then looked up some Christie's and Sotheby's auctions. Aside from the Alhambra collection, most VCA pieces don't appear to hold up value that well. Take this Fleurette set as an example: https://onlineonly.christies.com/s/...rpels-diamond-necklace-earstud-set-275/133743
> 
> I get the "heart" factor...we all enjoy the moments when we put on our favorite jewelry pieces. But what about the financial aspect of it? I understand that some jewelry pieces, take for example, the Alhambra and the Rolex, will appreciate over time, but others don't. So from a pure asset allocation perspective, what would be the percent of net worth one should allocate into jewelry, especially when I start to look at $50k+ pieces? I would love to hear from some of our older and wiser ladies here.


Great thoughts thank you for sharing. I think u are correct in thinking what pieces to invest in from a christies auction point of view. I love watching antique road show for that reason, the jewelry shows are really telling in that regard, there are some rolex pieces that go for alot because they were bot as sold etc… food for thought


----------



## mocktail

Brooklynite said:


> I get the "heart" factor...we all enjoy the moments when we put on our favorite jewelry pieces. But what about the financial aspect of it? I understand that some jewelry pieces, take for example, the Alhambra and the Rolex, will appreciate over time, but others don't. So from a pure asset allocation perspective, what would be the percent of net worth one should allocate into jewelry, especially when I start to look at $50k+ pieces? I would love to hear from some of our older and wiser ladies here.


I don't think I qualify as "older and wiser" as someone in my mid-30's who is new to fine jewelry. But I'll share anyway 

In my opinion, jewelry and other luxury items should be thought of like any other non-essential items (fancy dinners, expensive trips, etc ). You're spending money on something you don't need because you enjoy that thing/experience and it makes you happy. If you want an investment (meaning a financial return on your money), put the money in stocks or index funds.

The amount of money you spend on jewelry each year should be an amount that can be completely "lost" without impacting your short term or long term financial goals (monthly bills, saving for retirement, investing, charitable giving, etc.).

If you want to leave a certain amount of money for your sons after you die, do that without considering the potential resale value of your luxury items. We have no way of knowing what will or won't be valued in the future.

Personally, I'm trying to limit my luxury spending to about 5% of my yearly earnings. My husband makes more than I do, though, so my luxury budget is less than 3% of our combined annual earnings. We could "lose" that amount and be OK.

Re: VCA, I was thinking about a necklace for next year but now I think I'll go for the Socrate BTF ring. It won't retain its value as much as an Alhambra piece would, but as long as I enjoy it that's all that matters. I don't wear any of the necklaces I have and I'm not sure if it's because I don't like wearing necklaces or I just don't have any that I love. But I do wear rings so that seems like a better plan - buy something I know I'll wear!


----------



## Brooklynite

mocktail said:


> I don't think I qualify as "older and wiser" as someone in my mid-30's who is new to fine jewelry. But I'll share anyway
> 
> In my opinion, jewelry and other luxury items should be thought of like any other non-essential items (fancy dinners, expensive trips, etc ). You're spending money on something you don't need because you enjoy that thing/experience and it makes you happy. If you want an investment (meaning a financial return on your money), put the money in stocks or index funds.
> 
> The amount of money you spend on jewelry each year should be an amount that can be completely "lost" without impacting your short term or long term financial goals (monthly bills, saving for retirement, investing, charitable giving, etc.).
> 
> If you want to leave a certain amount of money for your sons after you die, do that without considering the potential resale value of your luxury items. We have no way of knowing what will or won't be valued in the future.
> 
> Personally, I'm trying to limit my luxury spending to about 5% of my yearly earnings. My husband makes more than I do, though, so my luxury budget is less than 3% of our combined annual earnings. We could "lose" that amount and be OK.
> 
> Re: VCA, I was thinking about a necklace for next year but now I think I'll go for the Socrate BTF ring. It won't retain its value as much as an Alhambra piece would, but as long as I enjoy it that's all that matters. I don't wear any of the necklaces I have and I'm not sure if it's because I don't like wearing necklaces or I just don't have any that I love. But I do wear rings so that seems like a better plan - buy something I know I'll wear!


thank you for your thoughts. i think once that absolute dollar amount becomes bigger (let's say you take the same 5%, at $5mm, just for fun, is $250k), it gets to a pretty absurd amount, no? ironically a 250k piece at VCA is going to be too special a piece for us to wear daily...


----------



## Brooklynite

laura castellanos said:


> Great thoughts thank you for sharing. I think u are correct in thinking what pieces to invest in from a christies auction point of view. I love watching antique road show for that reason, the jewelry shows are really telling in that regard, there are some rolex pieces that go for alot because they were bot as sold etc… food for thought


btw, if you have any books to recommend I would love to learn more about jewelry as investments...TIA!


----------



## mocktail

Brooklynite said:


> thank you for your thoughts. i think once that absolute dollar amount becomes bigger (let's say you take the same 5%, at $5mm, just for fun, is $250k), it gets to a pretty absurd amount, no? ironically a 250k piece at VCA is going to be too special a piece for us to wear daily...


You're welcome! If I had $250k for next year, I'd probably get the Lotus BTF ring, small Lotus earrings, and 2 of the 5 motive full pave bracelets to stack ($109,100 before tax). Then I'd go to Hermes and try to buy enough household items, shoes, and RTW to get a quota bag. Other VCA that I can only dream about: perlee clover items, Liane necklace, etc. I think I could spend $250k a year on luxuries for several years without getting bored!


----------



## mikimoto007

Brooklynite said:


> btw, if you have any books to recommend I would love to learn more about jewelry as investments...TIA!



Stoned by Aja Raden is an interesting book. It talks more about stones than jewellery specifically but why certain ones were more valuable at various times etc. Its historical, so not advice on what to buy per se.


----------



## lolakitten

Blueboxhappy said:


> Hi all!
> Thank you so much for contributing to this valuable thread! I have learned a great deal from all of you!
> (And some of you I know from other threads )
> At first, I was so confused reading here. I couldn’t figure out what all the letters and numbers meant  But now I’ve got it!
> So, I reference your thoughts quite often and ended up purchasing my very first VCA piece in late June. The beautiful blue agate 5 motif bracelet!
> And almost exactly two months later, in late September, I was offered the 10 motif necklace! The BA in the two pieces is essentially a perfect match. I’m not sure if this is the “recent batch” @BigAkoya and her SA were referring to, but these came within the last 4 months.
> I Love  this blue! If you’re considering BA, I highly recommend you go for it! The color is a beautiful, deeper shade of blue and the stones are clear.
> Thanks again and hope this helps!
> Additional pieces and pics to follow. As you all warned, VCA is a slippery slope!


This is so gorgeous, congrats


----------



## lolakitten

mikimoto007 said:


> Stoned by Aja Raden is an interesting book. It talks more about stones than jewellery specifically but why certain ones were more valuable at various times etc. Its historical, so not advice on what to buy per se.


I have this book, such an interesting read!


----------



## Brooklynite

mikimoto007 said:


> Stoned by Aja Raden is an interesting book. It talks more about stones than jewellery specifically but why certain ones were more valuable at various times etc. Its historical, so not advice on what to buy per se.


thank you so much!


----------



## Brooklynite

mocktail said:


> You're welcome! If I had $250k for next year, I'd probably get the Lotus BTF ring, small Lotus earrings, and 2 of the 5 motive full pave bracelets to stack ($109,100 before tax). Then I'd go to Hermes and try to buy enough household items, shoes, and RTW to get a quota bag. Other VCA that I can only dream about: perlee clover items, Liane necklace, etc. I think I could spend $250k a year on luxuries for several years without getting bored!


I guess what I was trying to say is it's a lot of money. Maybe I should donate to schools more for bigger impacts than just a bling?


----------



## mocktail

Brooklynite said:


> I guess what I was trying to say is it's a lot of money. Maybe I should donate to schools more for bigger impacts than just a bling?


If donating more money to schools would make you happier than buying jewelry, definitely donate the money! I'm sure the schools would appreciate it


----------



## tenshix

Brooklynite said:


> thank you for your thoughts. i think once that absolute dollar amount becomes bigger (let's say you take the same 5%, at $5mm, just for fun, is $250k), it gets to a pretty absurd amount, no? ironically a 250k piece at VCA is going to be too special a piece for us to wear daily...



If I may kindly offer some thoughts here.. I think what mocktail meant was 5% is what she is personally comfortable with spending on luxury goods for her family’s enjoyment without trying to ensure she gets financial return from that amount, and for a lot of people the number can change over time based on their personal lifestyle and priorities so the number/percent is flexible to your own needs.

I think it’s very thoughtful of you that you are thinking for your boys in terms of resale value for your items later on, and you expressed your wish to instead donate extra funds to schools rather than spend it on luxury goods. This is very noble and kind, and if charity work makes you more happy than spending on yourself then you know where your heart lies!

Spending on luxury goods is such a personal thing just like your own style, I don’t believe there is a right or wrong answer (besides spending so much you end up in debt or can’t afford to pay for basic needs). I totally agree with @mocktail that spending on most luxury goods is thought of as non-essential, and for most of my items I don’t expect the same/appreciating financial value back. I simply buy it because I love it and want to enjoy it in my lifetime. I do the same when I gift for others; I don’t think about whether they can resell this for more later. I buy it for them because I think they will love it and can enjoy it in the “now”.

If by spending on something expensive for yourself you feel guilty because you feel like you’re taking away from your sons’ futures.. Personally I don’t think you should feel guilty for having worked hard and buying yourself something that makes you happy. Your sons are likely going to be successful with stable careers later on in their life that your personal collection probably won’t make it or break it for them in the long term. But if it truly bothers you I feel like you can go off of your feelings and what you would be comfortable with not getting financial return back (eg. Like mocktail said, a nice vacation, but the real value is in the lovely experience and time you had with your family which is worth the dollar value you spent).

I don’t think your sons would judge you after you have passed to be like “Wow, Mom was really selfish. She spent money on all these things for herself instead of for us.” I think they would understand these are the things that brought you joy and they may attach themselves to a couple pieces or items that reminded them of you and keep it themselves/give those pieces to their partner to keep the memory of you living on. Everything else is just extra and I should think they would be grateful.

It seems like you’re very sensible with your finances already. If spending $50k on a piece you absolutely love is within your budget of money you’re ok with not seeing returns on and your family lifestyle and basic needs won’t be impacted by this decision, I say it’s your right to decide for yourself if it’s worth it.


----------



## BigAkoya

Brooklynite said:


> It's this time of the year and I need some advice...it's a combination of VCA and financial advice.
> 
> I just looked over my jewelry insurance bill. It's $2k per year for roughly $100k worth of jewelry, predominantly VCA. I have boys so I would image that after I die one day, all these pieces (along with all my bags and scarves from H...probably worth another 100k or so, not counting Chanel jackets etc.) will end up in the secondary market one day.
> 
> I then looked up some Christie's and Sotheby's auctions. Aside from the Alhambra collection, most VCA pieces don't appear to hold up value that well. Take this Fleurette set as an example: https://onlineonly.christies.com/s/...rpels-diamond-necklace-earstud-set-275/133743
> 
> I get the "heart" factor...we all enjoy the moments when we put on our favorite jewelry pieces. But what about the financial aspect of it? I understand that some jewelry pieces, take for example, the Alhambra and the Rolex, will appreciate over time, but others don't. So from a pure asset allocation perspective, what would be the percent of net worth one should allocate into jewelry, especially when I start to look at $50k+ pieces? I would love to hear from some of our older and wiser ladies here.


Hi!  You have already received a lot of great input, and here is mine.  
Jewelry is an expense, and I always look at it as sunk cost.  It is the same as a vacation, the money is lost.  I also do not think of passing things down when I purchase as kids these days value other things more such as experiences and not so much material goods.  I would not purchase items for resale value; I would purchase items because you love it.  Resale value, passing things down... to me those are all marketing themes to help us justify cost.  For me, I treat all luxury purchased as a pure expense.  

On how much to spend, that is a personal decision.  For me, first and foremost, I think one should get the retirement savings in order before spending on big splurge items.  My financial advisor has told me on several occasions, he is shocked by what he sees in some of his clients. There are some who have a large income, yet they live paycheck to paycheck with minimal savings and buy big luxury items.  As they say, you cannot judge a book by its cover.  If a person is at a point in their lives where they have enough for retirement, I think buying big bling with the "excess" money is absolutely worth it.  To me, big bling is like a big vacation.  You have worked hard, now is the time to enjoy the fruits of your labor.  It sounds like you have done that.  So, no regrets, if you have the cash, buy it because you love it.  You sound sensible, so your gut will tell you when you have spent enough for the year as each year will vary.  I think once you have your retirement set, there really is no limit to what you do with your excess dollars.  

On how much savings one needs for retirement?  The tried and true formula is one can live off 4% savings and have the base last a lifetime.  Using that model, for $1M in savings, that will yield $40,000 a year.  If one has $10M in savings, that will yield $400,000 a year.  

You also mentioned donations which I completely agree with.  There is a lot of personal joy in donating, whether it be something as simple as used clothing to larger cash donations for institutions.  If we can brighten a person's day or contribute to helping a larger cause, I find a lot of happiness in that.


----------



## BigAkoya

Brooklynite said:


> thank you for your thoughts. i think once that absolute dollar amount becomes bigger (let's say you take the same 5%, at $5mm, just for fun, is $250k), it gets to a pretty absurd amount, no? ironically a 250k piece at VCA is going to be too special a piece for us to wear daily...


By the way, I think there is confusion on spending a percent of your total net worth vs spending percent of your total annual income which is a big difference.  Spending on bling to me, should be based on a percent of your income, not net worth.  The whole idea in saving is to preserve your base and grow it, not spend it down.

Examples:
- If your total savings is $5M and using the 4% rule to generate income to live off that $5M, your "income" off that $5M is $200K annually.  This income includes all your living expenses.  You should assess what percent of that $200K annual income you can spend toward luxury spending.
- However, if your total savings is $5M and you plan to spend 5% of that for luxury goods, that is $250K annually.  But what about living expenses?  You need to withdraw money on top of that 5% bling money for living.  Let's say you need another 4%, so that's a total of 9% now that you will withdraw annually.  9% is not safe.  The market is going gang busters recently, but in times of a recession (and it will happen as the market is cyclic), there could be a 10-15% or more drop and pulling 9% on top of that drop is a lot of withdrawal.

The general rule I like to live by is I never spend down that base (e.g. the $5M in the examples above).  And part of that rule is to withdraw 4% annually so you can outlive that base.  Hence in the example, it is living off the $200K annual income and buying bling against that.

Hope that helps, but I do want to clarify spending 5% to buy bling off your assets is very different than spending 5% to buy bling off your annual income.  I am sure you already know that, but just in case.

I hope that made sense.  Of course, if you have assets to allow you to spend $250K annually on bling alone, the 4% general rule will not apply to you.


----------



## lynne_ross

Brooklynite said:


> It's this time of the year and I need some advice...it's a combination of VCA and financial advice.
> 
> I just looked over my jewelry insurance bill. It's $2k per year for roughly $100k worth of jewelry, predominantly VCA. I have boys so I would image that after I die one day, all these pieces (along with all my bags and scarves from H...probably worth another 100k or so, not counting Chanel jackets etc.) will end up in the secondary market one day.
> 
> I then looked up some Christie's and Sotheby's auctions. Aside from the Alhambra collection, most VCA pieces don't appear to hold up value that well. Take this Fleurette set as an example: https://onlineonly.christies.com/s/...rpels-diamond-necklace-earstud-set-275/133743
> 
> I get the "heart" factor...we all enjoy the moments when we put on our favorite jewelry pieces. But what about the financial aspect of it? I understand that some jewelry pieces, take for example, the Alhambra and the Rolex, will appreciate over time, but others don't. So from a pure asset allocation perspective, what would be the percent of net worth one should allocate into jewelry, especially when I start to look at $50k+ pieces? I would love to hear from some of our older and wiser ladies here.


I have 1 girl and 2 boys and I bet they sell most of my stuff when I pass or give it to other relatives that will enjoy the pieces. The idea that items stay in the family is unrealistic in my opinion. I do hope that they keep and pass down the extremely sentimental pieces, though what is sentimental to me might not be sentimental to them. 
Otherwise, I agree with what the other posters have said. Jewellery to me is just ‘stuff’, discretionary spending. No different than a couch, vacation, a car, donations, etc. The better benchmark to pay attention to is your accumulated savings in real estate, stocks, cash vs. Your financial goals. How you spend your money is up to your own comfort level and circumstances. 
This is just my opinion as you will find people who do count jewellery as part of their asset base.


----------



## Blueboxhappy

lolakitten said:


> This is so gorgeous, congrats


Thank you!!


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> I have 1 girl and 2 boys and I bet they sell most of my stuff when I pass or give it to other relatives that will enjoy the pieces. The idea that items stay in the family is unrealistic in my opinion. I do hope that they keep and pass down the extremely sentimental pieces, though what is sentimental to me might not be sentimental to them.
> Otherwise, I agree with what the other posters have said. Jewellery to me is just ‘stuff’, discretionary spending. No different than a couch, vacation, a car, donations, etc. The better benchmark to pay attention to is your accumulated savings in real estate, stocks, cash vs. Your financial goals. How you spend your money is up to your own comfort level and circumstances.
> This is just my opinion as you will find people who do count jewellery as part of their asset base.


Totally agree with you.  I like and have a lot of old world classics... crystal, china, mahogany furniture.  Kids hate this stuff!  So kids not wanting our stuff is not limited to jewelry... it's everything!  Kids these days would rather have cash for an experience or get brand new furniture at Ikea.  Forgot old world classics.  Lasting a lifetime and passing down to the next generation was created by marketing.


----------



## BigAkoya

mocktail said:


> I don't think I qualify as "older and wiser" as someone in my mid-30's who is new to fine jewelry. But I'll share anyway
> 
> In my opinion, jewelry and other luxury items should be thought of like any other non-essential items (fancy dinners, expensive trips, etc ). You're spending money on something you don't need because you enjoy that thing/experience and it makes you happy. If you want an investment (meaning a financial return on your money), put the money in stocks or index funds.
> 
> The amount of money you spend on jewelry each year should be an amount that can be completely "lost" without impacting your short term or long term financial goals (monthly bills, saving for retirement, investing, charitable giving, etc.).
> 
> If you want to leave a certain amount of money for your sons after you die, do that without considering the potential resale value of your luxury items. We have no way of knowing what will or won't be valued in the future.
> 
> Personally, I'm trying to limit my luxury spending to about 5% of my yearly earnings. My husband makes more than I do, though, so my luxury budget is less than 3% of our combined annual earnings. We could "lose" that amount and be OK.
> 
> Re: VCA, I was thinking about a necklace for next year but now I think I'll go for the Socrate BTF ring. It won't retain its value as much as an Alhambra piece would, but as long as I enjoy it that's all that matters. I don't wear any of the necklaces I have and I'm not sure if it's because I don't like wearing necklaces or I just don't have any that I love. But I do wear rings so that seems like a better plan - buy something I know I'll wear!


Well said, and I vote ring!  You can see your rings, and you can enjoy them which is why I love rings.


----------



## BigAkoya

mocktail said:


> You're welcome! If I had $250k for next year, I'd probably get the Lotus BTF ring, small Lotus earrings, and 2 of the 5 motive full pave bracelets to stack ($109,100 before tax). Then I'd go to Hermes and try to buy enough household items, shoes, and RTW to get a quota bag. Other VCA that I can only dream about: perlee clover items, Liane necklace, etc. I think I could spend $250k a year on luxuries for several years without getting bored!


Hi!  If the Lotus ring is on your list, I would skip Socrates.  Socrates is nice, but it's a bit girly and demure due to tiny size flowers, at least to me.  Lotus packs a nice punch, and it can be worn casual or dressy.  I do not think you will outgrow Lotus while you may outgrow Socrates.  After the ring, you can then get the earrings!  Planning is half the fun.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Totally agree with you.  I like and have a lot of old world classics... crystal, china, mahogany furniture.  Kids hate this stuff!  So kids not wanting our stuff is not limited to jewelry... it's everything!  Kids these days would rather have cash for an experience or get brand new furniture at Ikea.  Forgot old world classics.  Lasting a lifetime and passing down to the next generation was created by marketing.


Please leave me your crystal and China. I will take my mom’s stuff for sure one day. But my kids will for sure think it is all ugly and replace it with IKEA. My mom has a 24k gold tea set that has been passed down my dad’s side (italian) for generations. I love it but it will go to my brother. My daughter thinks it is ugly so maybe good I am not getting it.


----------



## mocktail

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  If the Lotus ring is on your list, I would skip Socrates.  Socrates is nice, but it's a bit girly and demure due to tiny size flowers, at least to me.  Lotus packs a nice punch, and it can be worn casual or dressy.  I do not think you will outgrow Lotus while you may outgrow Socrates.  After the ring, you can then get the earrings!  Planning is half the fun.



Lol thanks for the advice! I agree planning is at least half the fun  The lotus is on my "dream list." With my current budget, I'd have to buy no other luxury items for like 2 years and I know I don't have that much will power! I also think it's so beautiful and blingy that I'd be self-conscious and might not wear it much. I'm going to leave it on my "dream list" and maybe someday I'll get it. But for 2022, the Socrate is within my budget and I'm confident I'd feel comfortable wearing it almost every day because it is more understated.

Maybe in like 5 years (with another promotion or two) the Lotus will be easier for me to budget for. If I can regularly wear the Socrate until then, that will be good cost per wear for me 

Thank you for your help! I appreciate all of the advice you've provided to me and others! You're always so thoughtful


----------



## EpiFanatic

mikimoto007 said:


> Stoned by Aja Raden is an interesting book. It talks more about stones than jewellery specifically but why certain ones were more valuable at various times etc. Its historical, so not advice on what to buy per se.


Great book.  So fun, entertaining and educates you on the role certain pieces have played in history. She is a very clever , witty and wickedly funny writer.


----------



## Brooklynite

mocktail said:


> Lol thanks for the advice! I agree planning is at least half the fun  The lotus is on my "dream list." With my current budget, I'd have to buy no other luxury items for like 2 years and I know I don't have that much will power! I also think it's so beautiful and blingy that I'd be self-conscious and might not wear it much. I'm going to leave it on my "dream list" and maybe someday I'll get it. But for 2022, the Socrate is within my budget and I'm confident I'd feel comfortable wearing it almost every day because it is more understated.
> 
> Maybe in like 5 years (with another promotion or two) the Lotus will be easier for me to budget for. If I can regularly wear the Socrate until then, that will be good cost per wear for me
> 
> Thank you for your help! I appreciate all of the advice you've provided to me and others! You're always so thoughtful


I actually like socrate more than lotus. I think it really depends on your own style. Lotus just looks wrong on me. Even though it looks gorgeous on my girlfriend. 
You also mentioned Birkin...I started buying in 2009 when no one bought, so I never encountered the "quota" issue. I found it absurd and I don't have time to play that game. If you really like the bags, you can try secondary market or wait for the next recession.


----------



## Brooklynite

BigAkoya said:


> By the way, I think there is confusion on spending a percent of your total net worth vs spending percent of your total annual income which is a big difference.  Spending on bling to me, should be based on a percent of your income, not net worth.  The whole idea in saving is to preserve your base and grow it, not spend it down.
> 
> Examples:
> - If your total savings is $5M and using the 4% rule to generate income to live off that $5M, your "income" off that $5M is $200K annually.  This income includes all your living expenses.  You should assess what percent of that $200K annual income you can spend toward luxury spending.
> - However, if your total savings is $5M and you plan to spend 5% of that for luxury goods, that is $250K annually.  But what about living expenses?  You need to withdraw money on top of that 5% bling money for living.  Let's say you need another 4%, so that's a total of 9% now that you will withdraw annually.  9% is not safe.  The market is going gang busters recently, but in times of a recession (and it will happen as the market is cyclic), there could be a 10-15% or more drop and pulling 9% on top of that drop is a lot of withdrawal.
> 
> The general rule I like to live by is I never spend down that base (e.g. the $5M in the examples above).  And part of that rule is to withdraw 4% annually so you can outlive that base.  Hence in the example, it is living off the $200K annual income and buying bling against that.
> 
> Hope that helps, but I do want to clarify spending 5% to buy bling off your assets is very different than spending 5% to buy bling off your annual income.  I am sure you already know that, but just in case.
> 
> I hope that made sense.  Of course, if you have assets to allow you to spend $250K annually on bling alone, the 4% general rule will not apply to you.


Thank you for your thoughts. There are two separate ideas, I think:
1) if jewelry is part of asset allocation, what pct is "appropriate"
2) if it is not, then at what pct of income should one spend on it. 
But so far I think most who answered consider it expenses rather than investments.


----------



## Brooklynite

It's interesting because my friend whose husband is middle east background gets lots of jewelry as gifts. To them, I think, jewelry is part of asset allocation. They fled certain country many years ago with the jewelry they owned.


----------



## BigAkoya

Brooklynite said:


> It's interesting because my friend whose husband is middle east background gets lots of jewelry as gifts. To them, I think, jewelry is part of asset allocation. They fled certain country many years ago with the jewelry they owned.


I think it would be true if you lived in a country that has been conquered or has experienced many wars/political instability. I live in the U.S., and here, one does not typically count jewelry as a liquid asset to hold or to be converted to cash in times of emergencies (e.g. war, famine).  If the jewelry is 24K gold, then perhaps, as that would be similar to buying gold bouillons/gold coins which is considered an asset class.

However, to buy jewelry such as VCA Alhambra, Cartier Love... those are not typically viewed as liquid assets that can be converted easily to currency if say, America was conquered and the U.S. dollar became worthless.

Honestly, to put it bluntly, if I had to flee a country, I doubt anyone in that country is going to be buying my Alhambra during the crisis. Yes, you read about these romantic stories in history who sold their jewelry (e.g. the Russian Czars, the Mughals), but those were massive diamonds, huge emeralds, solid gold pieces.  They were not VCA Alhambra jewelry which is a mass produced piece of jewelry and worthless in a war torn/politically unstable country.

That's just my opinion.  For me, I would not buy jewelry as part of my investment portfolio, hoping it will grow.  I would buy jewelry solely for pleasure.


----------



## Changeitup

First, we should all take serious investment advice from a qualified financial advisor and not a fun purse forum. Second, we should all enjoy purchasing and wearing what we love. But purchasing for our children, grandchildren or to make money is a fool’s errand. Unless one owns a piece that is truly amazingly spectacular, or one with great provenance - something that once belonged to, for example: Elizabeth Taylor, Diana Princess of Wales, (insert a super famous person known for their iconic jewelry here) etc. it is not going to be a great investment. Our children or grandchildren may or may not like the jewelry we want to pass down (as mentioned many times on TPF) and styles go in and out of fashion. Buy what you really like and can afford, and call it good. Insure what you can‘t bear to lose and not easily replace. Enjoy it all.


----------



## lynne_ross

Brooklynite said:


> Thank you for your thoughts. There are two separate ideas, I think:
> 1) if jewelry is part of asset allocation, what pct is "appropriate"
> 2) if it is not, then at what pct of income should one spend on it.
> But so far I think most who answered consider it expenses rather than investments.


I have already answered this but to be more explicit:
1) I don’t see it as asset allocation
2) no one here can give you advice on this and each person’s circumstances are so different. For example, I have a number of friends where their income is secondary to their working spouse. So they see all their income as play $ - buying jewellery/bags, etc. If they did not work they would not spend that $. It is not about what % of total income they are spending. I am not a fan of generalisations and think everyone should look hard at their own circumstances and financial goals to get a sense of how much they feel comfortable spending.


----------



## lynne_ross

mocktail said:


> Lol thanks for the advice! I agree planning is at least half the fun  The lotus is on my "dream list." With my current budget, I'd have to buy no other luxury items for like 2 years and I know I don't have that much will power! I also think it's so beautiful and blingy that I'd be self-conscious and might not wear it much. I'm going to leave it on my "dream list" and maybe someday I'll get it. But for 2022, the Socrate is within my budget and I'm confident I'd feel comfortable wearing it almost every day because it is more understated.
> 
> Maybe in like 5 years (with another promotion or two) the Lotus will be easier for me to budget for. If I can regularly wear the Socrate until then, that will be good cost per wear for me
> 
> Thank you for your help! I appreciate all of the advice you've provided to me and others! You're always so thoughtful


This is very sensible.
I have been going through a similar debate with myself on whether to get the frivoles Pave btf ring or the single frivoles pave ring. I already own the lotus ring and the noeud is on my dream list. I would like to add a frivoles ring to go with my. Yg pave earrings but I can not decide if I should go with the big blingy one or get a more wearable single flower one. Given I will eventually have two blingy rings in my collection. I go back and forth.


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Hello everyone,

I started thinking of getting a WG MOP 5 motif bracelet to go with my RG hammered 5 motif.
As I cannot access the store at the moment, if anyone owns this combo, could you kindly share a mod pic? Thanks a lot


----------



## Brooklynite

lynne_ross said:


> This is very sensible.
> I have been going through a similar debate with myself on whether to get the frivoles Pave btf ring or the single frivoles pave ring. I already own the lotus ring and the noeud is on my dream list. I would like to add a frivoles ring to go with my. Yg pave earrings but I can not decide if I should go with the big blingy one or get a more wearable single flower one. Given I will eventually have two blingy rings in my collection. I go back and forth.


i have the btf one. it's a dinner/special occasion ring for my lifestyle, but i think it looks much better than the single frivole one from a design perspective (i.e. the magnitude it looks better is more than the price differential), if it makes sense at all...


----------



## Brooklynite

lynne_ross said:


> I have already answered this but to be more explicit:
> 1) I don’t see it as asset allocation
> 2) no one here can give you advice on this and each person’s circumstances are so different. For example, I have a number of friends where their income is secondary to their working spouse. So they see all their income as play $ - buying jewellery/bags, etc. If they did not work they would not spend that $. It is not about what % of total income they are spending. I am not a fan of generalisations and think everyone should look hard at their own circumstances and financial goals to get a sense of how much they feel comfortable spending.


Yup. I had thought it was supposed to be part of asset allocation but i guess the answer is no


----------



## missie1

Brooklynite said:


> It's this time of the year and I need some advice...it's a combination of VCA and financial advice.
> 
> I just looked over my jewelry insurance bill. It's $2k per year for roughly $100k worth of jewelry, predominantly VCA. I have boys so I would image that after I die one day, all these pieces (along with all my bags and scarves from H...probably worth another 100k or so, not counting Chanel jackets etc.) will end up in the secondary market one day.
> 
> I then looked up some Christie's and Sotheby's auctions. Aside from the Alhambra collection, most VCA pieces don't appear to hold up value that well. Take this Fleurette set as an example: https://onlineonly.christies.com/s/...rpels-diamond-necklace-earstud-set-275/133743
> 
> I get the "heart" factor...we all enjoy the moments when we put on our favorite jewelry pieces. But what about the financial aspect of it? I understand that some jewelry pieces, take for example, the Alhambra and the Rolex, will appreciate over time, but others don't. So from a pure asset allocation perspective, what would be the percent of net worth one should allocate into jewelry, especially when I start to look at $50k+ pieces? I would love to hear from some of our older and wiser ladies here.


This is such great topic and I debate this with my jeweler friends that after a certain point what retains value for the long term.  I think personally it’s diamonds but these are difficult to convert if your not in the business.  However when one thinks in terms of assets to be passed down then that an entirely different ballgame.  Also I struggle with wanting jewelry to be wearable.   That definitely makes difference when you talking branded pieces vs larger diamond pieces.  My jeweler has some insanely large carat tennis bracelets that I tried each stone was at least .50 points.  They were beautiful if I was going to a gala every night.   Great heirloom pieces yes but from wearable standpoint not so great.


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> Totally agree with you.  I like and have a lot of old world classics... crystal, china, mahogany furniture.  Kids hate this stuff!  So kids not wanting our stuff is not limited to jewelry... it's everything!  Kids these days would rather have cash for an experience or get brand new furniture at Ikea.  Forgot old world classics.  Lasting a lifetime and passing down to the next generation was created by marketing.



I am very much the same with furniture, China, crystal and sterling flatware. I recently have started getting rid of some of it, because we likely will move one final time to downsize in a few years, and I will take me that long to pare down to necessities and favorites to keep! We do have two daughters and I know which jewelry items and china they want. They really are not interested in anything formal or silver that has to be polished! There are a few family heirloom pieces of mahogany furniture that I am hoping someone will take!

To @Brooklynite, I will say that regardless of having sons now, there’s always the chance you might have granddaughters in the future and you may get joy out of saving a few special pieces for them! You’ve been given great advice as to never considering jewelry an investment!


----------



## Brooklynite

missie1 said:


> This is such great topic and I debate this with my jeweler friends that after a certain point what retains value for the long term.  I think personally it’s diamonds but these are difficult to convert if your not in the business.  However when one thinks in terms of assets to be passed down then that an entirely different ballgame.  Also I struggle with wanting jewelry to be wearable.   That definitely makes difference when you talking branded pieces vs larger diamond pieces.  My jeweler has some insanely large carat tennis bracelets that I tried each stone was at least .50 points.  They were beautiful if I was going to a gala every night.   Great heirloom pieces yes but from wearable standpoint not so great.


jewelry in auctions is a whole new world to me. would love to spend more time and study. 
I agree with all you've said.


----------



## JewelryLover101

Didn’t want to start a separate thread for this, so I figured I’d ask here…

Has anyone had experience lately with placing an order for pieces that “used” to be readily available? I have an order placed for the 6 motif Magic Alhambra necklace with mop/gmop. I only placed it 2-3 weeks ago. And I am considering placing another order for the single motif Magic Alhambra mop earrings. Apparently they are now extremely hard to come by as well. So my question is - for those of you who have gone this route, how long did it take for your pieces to come in? I am located in the US (I’m sure timeframes vary by country).


----------



## A bottle of Red

JewelryLover101 said:


> Didn’t want to start a separate thread for this, so I figured I’d ask here…
> 
> Has anyone had experience lately with placing an order for pieces that “used” to be readily available? I have an order placed for the 6 motif Magic Alhambra necklace with mop/gmop. I only placed it 2-3 weeks ago. And I am considering placing another order for the single motif Magic Alhambra mop earrings. Apparently they are now extremely hard to come by as well. So my question is - for those of you who have gone this route, how long did it take for your pieces to come in? I am located in the US (I’m sure timeframes vary by country).


Wow is that unavailability still covid & shipping related or are they purposely keeping stock low?


----------



## BigAkoya

JewelryLover101 said:


> Didn’t want to start a separate thread for this, so I figured I’d ask here…
> 
> Has anyone had experience lately with placing an order for pieces that “used” to be readily available? I have an order placed for the 6 motif Magic Alhambra necklace with mop/gmop. I only placed it 2-3 weeks ago. And I am considering placing another order for the single motif Magic Alhambra mop earrings. Apparently they are now extremely hard to come by as well. So my question is - for those of you who have gone this route, how long did it take for your pieces to come in? I am located in the US (I’m sure timeframes vary by country).


This year, I have to had to place "orders" on common pieces, and they did not take long.  I had to order a ring, a pair of earrings and a bracelet.  The ring took four weeks, the earrings took 6 weeks, and the bracelet took one day. 

2-3 weeks is not a long time, and you'll get your pieces. No doubt in my mind.
The one thing is... did you pay in full?  My SA told me he is seeing clients who pay in full for their pieces get them first over clients who put down a 30% deposit.  It's not an official policy, so that is not confirmed.  It's only from him and his other SA peers observing.


----------



## LexLV

JewelryLover101 said:


> Didn’t want to start a separate thread for this, so I figured I’d ask here…
> 
> Has anyone had experience lately with placing an order for pieces that “used” to be readily available? I have an order placed for the 6 motif Magic Alhambra necklace with mop/gmop. I only placed it 2-3 weeks ago. And I am considering placing another order for the single motif Magic Alhambra mop earrings. Apparently they are now extremely hard to come by as well. So my question is - for those of you who have gone this route, how long did it take for your pieces to come in? I am located in the US (I’m sure timeframes vary by country).


I placed an order for the 10 motif hammered RG necklace with 30% down and was told approximately 6 months. I asked my SA if it was better to pay in full and he told me it didn’t matter. It wound up coming in after 3 weeks!


----------



## JewelryLover101

A bottle of Red said:


> Wow is that unavailability still covid & shipping related or are they purposely keeping stock low?



I am honestly not sure - the "official" answer seems to be COVID and lower production due to shutdowns, but I do think there is something to be said for scarcity causing people to buy more frenetically. That is totally my opinion, no substantiation for it whatsoever. 


BigAkoya said:


> This year, I have to had to place "orders" on common pieces, and they did not take long.  I had to order a ring, a pair of earrings and a bracelet.  The ring took four weeks, the earrings took 6 weeks, and the bracelet took one day.
> 
> 2-3 weeks is not a long time, and you'll get your pieces. No doubt in my mind.
> The one thing is... did you pay in full?  My SA told me he is seeing clients who pay in full for their pieces get them first over clients who put down a 30% deposit.  It's not an official policy, so that is not confirmed.  It's only from him and his other SA peers observing.


Ok thank you! No, 2-3 weeks isn't bad, I just didn't know if it really would be up to 6 months as they suggest. I just hope to have it by the holidays!



LexLV said:


> I placed an order for the 10 motif hammered RG necklace with 30% down and was told approximately 6 months. I asked my SA if it was better to pay in full and he told me it didn’t matter. It wound up coming in after 3 weeks!


The policy seems to vary by boutique. Some boutiques told me you must pay in full, others required only 30%. I ended up ordering at a boutique where only a 30% deposit was required. I doubt it matters for "speed of delivery" since it seems to be up to the boutique's discretion.


----------



## DS2006

JewelryLover101 said:


> Didn’t want to start a separate thread for this, so I figured I’d ask here…
> 
> Has anyone had experience lately with placing an order for pieces that “used” to be readily available? I have an order placed for the 6 motif Magic Alhambra necklace with mop/gmop. I only placed it 2-3 weeks ago. And I am considering placing another order for the single motif Magic Alhambra mop earrings. Apparently they are now extremely hard to come by as well. So my question is - for those of you who have gone this route, how long did it take for your pieces to come in? I am located in the US (I’m sure timeframes vary by country).


I think it depends on what the item is as to how fast it will come. It certainly can only help to pay a deposit or in full. I had asked my SA about a few Alhambra items and she said it would likely be next year before any come in. I am not in a hurry so it doesn't bother me to wait. I don't in any way think the short supply is deliberate. They make a lot of money off regular Alhambra pieces and other popular pieces like Frivole earrings, and I am sure VCA wishes the stores were fully stocked so they could sell far more than they'll be able to during the holidays. I also think they shifted to producing the holiday pendant and the zodiac line, and that probably has added to the delays. I feel very sorry for the SAs who have so many people asking for things and they don't have them to sell!


----------



## songan

I've heard rumors that the butterfly collection will be phased out and discontinued. Has anyone else heard the same?


----------



## lynne_ross

songan said:


> I've heard rumors that the butterfly collection will be phased out and discontinued. Has anyone else heard the same?


I have heard it might be phased out but my SA could not confirm.


----------



## JewelryLover101

DS2006 said:


> I think it depends on what the item is as to how fast it will come. It certainly can only help to pay a deposit or in full. I had asked my SA about a few Alhambra items and she said it would likely be next year before any come in. I am not in a hurry so it doesn't bother me to wait. I don't in any way think the short supply is deliberate. They make a lot of money off regular Alhambra pieces and other popular pieces like Frivole earrings, and I am sure VCA wishes the stores were fully stocked so they could sell far more than they'll be able to during the holidays. I also think they shifted to producing the holiday pendant and the zodiac line, and that probably has added to the delays. I feel very sorry for the SAs who have so many people asking for things and they don't have them to sell!


I was told that certain Alhambra pieces are not even coming in for general purchase and the only way to purchase is to place an order. They are not expecting inventory to be back to somewhat normal levels until next summer apparently. So that is why I placed an order for the pieces I am interested in. I was more curious as to the wait time once an order is placed.


----------



## JewelryLover101

lynne_ross said:


> I have 1 girl and 2 boys and I bet they sell most of my stuff when I pass or give it to other relatives that will enjoy the pieces. The idea that items stay in the family is unrealistic in my opinion. I do hope that they keep and pass down the extremely sentimental pieces, though what is sentimental to me might not be sentimental to them.
> Otherwise, I agree with what the other posters have said. Jewellery to me is just ‘stuff’, discretionary spending. No different than a couch, vacation, a car, donations, etc. The better benchmark to pay attention to is your accumulated savings in real estate, stocks, cash vs. Your financial goals. How you spend your money is up to your own comfort level and circumstances.
> This is just my opinion as you will find people who do count jewellery as part of their asset base.





Changeitup said:


> First, we should all take serious investment advice from a qualified financial advisor and not a fun purse forum. Second, we should all enjoy purchasing and wearing what we love. But purchasing for our children, grandchildren or to make money is a fool’s errand. Unless one owns a piece that is truly amazingly spectacular, or one with great provenance - something that once belonged to, for example: Elizabeth Taylor, Diana Princess of Wales, (insert a super famous person known for their iconic jewelry here) etc. it is not going to be a great investment. Our children or grandchildren may or may not like the jewelry we want to pass down (as mentioned many times on TPF) and styles go in and out of fashion. Buy what you really like and can afford, and call it good. Insure what you can‘t bear to lose and not easily replace. Enjoy it all.





DS2006 said:


> I am very much the same with furniture, China, crystal and sterling flatware. I recently have started getting rid of some of it, because we likely will move one final time to downsize in a few years, and I will take me that long to pare down to necessities and favorites to keep! We do have two daughters and I know which jewelry items and china they want. They really are not interested in anything formal or silver that has to be polished! There are a few family heirloom pieces of mahogany furniture that I am hoping someone will take!
> 
> To @Brooklynite, I will say that regardless of having sons now, there’s always the chance you might have granddaughters in the future and you may get joy out of saving a few special pieces for them! You’ve been given great advice as to never considering jewelry an investment!



I think the idea of passing pieces on to future generations is very interesting. It seems to me that a lot of people think their children and grandchildren will not want the pieces that they collected and will instead just sell off or gift the pieces away down the road. I take a different approach in my thinking. I think if you collect a few really "nice" pieces, that is something your children and grandchildren will cherish in years to come. Same with handbags. I see a difference if your collection consists of 10+ luxury handbags and many many jewelry pieces. At some point it becomes excessive and almost overwhelming to the next generation and they will likely have to sell off some of the pieces that they will never use. However, 1 or 2 really nice bags (and a handful of really nice jewelry pieces), will likely be treasured by the future. 

But this also comes from someone who is a firm believer in "curating" collections (i.e., selling off pieces as you go that are not getting the love they deserve ).


----------



## DS2006

JewelryLover101 said:


> I think the idea of passing pieces on to future generations is very interesting. It seems to me that a lot of people think their children and grandchildren will not want the pieces that they collected and will instead just sell off or gift the pieces away down the road. I take a different approach in my thinking. I think if you collect a few really "nice" pieces, that is something your children and grandchildren will cherish in years to come. Same with handbags. I see a difference if your collection consists of 10+ luxury handbags and many many jewelry pieces. At some point it becomes excessive and almost overwhelming to the next generation and they will likely have to sell off some of the pieces that they will never use. However, 1 or 2 really nice bags (and a handful of really nice jewelry pieces), will likely be treasured by the future.
> 
> But this also comes from someone who is a firm believer in "curating" collections (i.e., selling off pieces as you go that are not getting the love they deserve ).



I agree totally and am with you on the curating part! My daughters love seeing my jewelry, and I am pretty sure most of it will be kept by them. My younger daughter always asks me to get out my jewelry so she can look at it when she comes home!  I have two little granddaughters and they love jewelry thus far, too!  I have already bought some starter fine jewelry for them when they are older!!!


----------



## millerc

DS2006 said:


> I agree totally and am with you on the curating part! My daughters love seeing my jewelry, and I am pretty sure most of it will be kept by them. My younger daughter always asks me to get out my jewelry so she can look at it when she comes home!  I have two little granddaughters and they love jewelry thus far, too!  I have already bought some starter fine jewelry for them when they are older!!!


I agree with both of you. I've seen firsthand how special receiving a piece of family jewelry can be. My daughter in law was given her grandmother's engagement ring by her grandmother when she found out she was going to be engaged. My DIL was so happy to be offered that ring and the grandmother was so pleased that her grandaughter would be wearing her ring. DIL named her baby girl after her Nana's mother.


----------



## mikimoto007

To be honest, I feel like for every person I know with a treasured piece of jewellery I know another person who has been given something that they understand they should be sentimental over, but that they don't love and don't appreciate. 

I guess quantity(or lack thereof) is key. One ring/necklace may not be a burden but a whole collection could be. Only you know how your beneficiaries might react to those pieces, but ultimately, I think you can only buy what you love and will use - not what you think future generations will appreciate.


----------



## JewelryLover101

mikimoto007 said:


> To be honest, I feel like for every person I know with a treasured piece of jewellery I know another person who has been given something that they understand they should be sentimental over, but that they don't love and don't appreciate.
> 
> I guess quantity(or lack thereof) is key. One ring/necklace may not be a burden but a whole collection could be. Only you know how your beneficiaries might react to those pieces, but ultimately, I think you can only buy what you love and will use - not what you think future generations will appreciate.


I absolutely agree with this. I think quantity is absolutely key. Leaving a lot of anything to the next generation can be burdensome, but a few pieces is something different. I kind of cringe whenever I hear people buying pieces specifically for their children. Maybe a couple pieces here and there, but vast quantities doesn’t make sense to me not knowing what their tastes or preferences will be in the future. Everything I buy, I buy to use during my lifetime knowing full well it might get sold down the road (either by someone else or by me ).


----------



## mikimoto007

JewelryLover101 said:


> I absolutely agree with this. I think quantity is absolutely key. Leaving a lot of anything to the next generation can be burdensome, but a few pieces is something different. I kind of cringe whenever I hear people buying pieces specifically for their children. Maybe a couple pieces here and there, but vast quantities doesn’t make sense to me not knowing what their tastes or preferences will be in the future. *Everything I buy, I buy to use during my lifetime knowing full well it might get sold down the road (either by someone else or by me ).*



This with bells on!


----------



## grismouette

Sorry if this isn’t the right place to post this. I saw this listing on fashionphile yesterday for a rose gold 5 motif gmop Alhambra bracelet:


			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/van-cleef-arpels-18k-rose-gold-gray-mother-of-pearl-5-motifs-vintage-alhambra-bracelet-866065
		


Unfortunately it sold already but I’ve never seen this version before, only with alternating diamonds. Is this a discontinued style?


----------



## glamourbag

grismouette said:


> Sorry if this isn’t the right place to post this. I saw this listing on fashionphile yesterday for a rose gold 5 motif gmop Alhambra bracelet:
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/van-cleef-arpels-18k-rose-gold-gray-mother-of-pearl-5-motifs-vintage-alhambra-bracelet-866065
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately it sold already but I’ve never seen this version before, only with alternating diamonds. Is this a discontinued style?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5248333


Assuming it’s authentic it would have been a special order.


----------



## eternallove4bag

grismouette said:


> Sorry if this isn’t the right place to post this. I saw this listing on fashionphile yesterday for a rose gold 5 motif gmop Alhambra bracelet:
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/van-cleef-arpels-18k-rose-gold-gray-mother-of-pearl-5-motifs-vintage-alhambra-bracelet-866065
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately it sold already but I’ve never seen this version before, only with alternating diamonds. Is this a discontinued style?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5248333


Agree with @glamourbag If it’s authentic, it’s a MTO/SO.


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> I have heard it might be phased out but my SA could not confirm.


Wow! Holding on to my butterfly ring even more tightly now! I am a huge fan of the whimsical beauty of the the butterfly line!


----------



## eternallove4bag

JewelryLover101 said:


> I absolutely agree with this. I think quantity is absolutely key. Leaving a lot of anything to the next generation can be burdensome, but a few pieces is something different. I kind of cringe whenever I hear people buying pieces specifically for their children. Maybe a couple pieces here and there, but vast quantities doesn’t make sense to me not knowing what their tastes or preferences will be in the future. Everything I buy, I buy to use during my lifetime knowing full well it might get sold down the road (either by someone else or by me ).


I agree! Quantity and special memories attached to certain (few) pieces, whether it be jewelry or bags. Less is truly more. 

I don’t buy thinking whether my girls will love them or not. Heck, I don’t know if I will love those things myself 5 or 10 years from now. I hope I do but that doesn’t mean I am going to hoard things over time. I buy, I wear my things to death and if I stop wearing them, I re-home them. Period. No guilt there.

I buy things because I love them and know I will wear them. If my kids love it it’s an added bonus but not a mandatory factor driving my purchase decision.


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> I agree! Quantity and special memories attached to certain (few) pieces, whether it be jewelry or bags. Less is truly more.
> 
> I don’t buy thinking whether my girls will love them or not. Heck, I don’t know if I will love those things myself 5 or 10 years from now. I hope I do but that doesn’t mean I am going to hoard things over time. I buy, I wear my things to death and if I stop wearing them, I re-home them. Period. No guilt there.
> 
> I buy things because I love them and know I will wear them. If my kids love it it’s an added bonus but not a mandatory factor driving my purchase decision.


you said it perfectly! (Except I have boys)


----------



## Hahkitwan

songan said:


> I've heard rumors that the butterfly collection will be phased out and discontinued. Has anyone else heard the same?


is this the 2 butterfly or the lucky butterfly?


----------



## songan

Hahkitwan said:


> is this the 2 butterfly or the lucky butterfly?



I think it's the lucky butterfly that's affected.


----------



## Hahkitwan

songan said:


> I think it's the lucky butterfly that's affected.


thanks!!


----------



## simurgh

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! Holding on to my butterfly ring even more tightly now! I am a huge fan of the whimsical beauty of the the butterfly line!


I heard the same thing about 12-18 mo ago re the lucky line, and I also love it!


----------



## lynne_ross

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! Holding on to my butterfly ring even more tightly now! I am a huge fan of the whimsical beauty of the the butterfly line!


Just to clarify, I heard this about the lucky line with butterfly pieces. Not the other butterfly lines.


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> Just to clarify, I heard this about the lucky line with butterfly pieces. Not the other butterfly lines.


My SA did mention few months ago that they received memo of pieces that could no longer be ordered and the lucky was on it


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> you said it perfectly! (Except I have boys)


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> Just to clarify, I heard this about the lucky line with butterfly pieces. Not the other butterfly lines.


Oh thank god! Thank you for clarifying!


----------



## Obsessed_girl

Hiiii, 

i want to ask do you find it difficult to find stock like 20 motif necklace   , 3 motife earring. Nothing in Dubai , THERE IS NOTHING IN ALL OF THE STORES. She told me there is problems in the factory. I dont know if the shortage is world wide or only in dubai.


----------



## Obsessed_girl

Blueboxhappy said:


> Hi all!
> Thank you so much for contributing to this valuable thread! I have learned a great deal from all of you!
> (And some of you I know from other threads )
> At first, I was so confused reading here. I couldn’t figure out what all the letters and numbers meant  But now I’ve got it!
> So, I reference your thoughts quite often and ended up purchasing my very first VCA piece in late June. The beautiful blue agate 5 motif bracelet!
> And almost exactly two months later, in late September, I was offered the 10 motif necklace! The BA in the two pieces is essentially a perfect match. I’m not sure if this is the “recent batch” @BigAkoya and her SA were referring to, but these came within the last 4 months.
> I Love  this blue! If you’re considering BA, I highly recommend you go for it! The color is a beautiful, deeper shade of blue and the stones are clear.
> Thanks again and hope this helps!
> Additional pieces and pics to follow. As you all warned, VCA is a slippery slope!


Woooow  very nice ,  do you think this color will be limited? I asked my SA if i can order pair of earring she said not possible


----------



## Blueboxhappy

Obsessed_girl said:


> Woooow  very nice ,  do you think this color will be limited? I asked my SA if i can order pair of earring she said not possible


I think your best opportunity to purchase BA will be the 5 motif, 10 motif and magic pendant.
I was recently offered both the magic and another 5 motif. 
I passed on the magic pendant as it had some noticeable inclusion and the shade of stone in the 5 motif was not quite as saturated as my current pieces.
I don’t believe you can get BA earrings bc of the transparency of the stone.
The color of the blue is really beautiful right now! If you can find a piece you like, I would go for it!


----------



## lynne_ross

missie1 said:


> My SA did mention few months ago that they received memo of pieces that could no longer be ordered and the lucky was on it


Thanks for info. 
My SA was not able to confirm but he was unable to order the piece I wanted and the other stores would not transfer. So I had to search for it instead. I am now thinking hard if I want any of the other pieces since I don’t do resale.


----------



## BigAkoya

Blueboxhappy said:


> I think your best opportunity to purchase BA will be the 5 motif, 10 motif and magic pendant.
> I was recently offered both the magic and another 5 motif.
> I passed on the magic pendant as it had some noticeable inclusion and the shade of stone in the 5 motif was not quite as saturated as my current pieces.
> I don’t believe you can get BA earrings bc of the transparency of the stone.
> The color of the blue is really beautiful right now! If you can find a piece you like, I would go for it!


The earrings can be ordered as a SO. @jenaps just posted hers in the SO thread and they are gorgeous.  They would be a nice addition to your pieces.  I think though some SAs are holding SOs until 2022, but that’s less than two months away.


----------



## kl051294

Hi everyone! Very very new to VCA here, does anyone know if rose gold guilloche in a 5 motif bracelet exists? Thank you


----------



## allure244

kl051294 said:


> Hi everyone! Very very new to VCA here, does anyone know if rose gold guilloche in a 5 motif bracelet exists? Thank you


No, it does not exist currently as a regular offer. You can try to place a special order for it if u want it. However, if u wait long enough, maybe it will be offered in the future as part of the regular line. Of course, it’s hard to predict if that will come true anytime soon.


----------



## Mali_

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! Holding on to my butterfly ring even more tightly now! I am a huge fan of the whimsical beauty of the the butterfly line!


I actually have been trying to get back to the US by Jan/Feb to try on that same ring and buy it. This is very surprising.


----------



## Mali_

lynne_ross said:


> Just to clarify, I heard this about the lucky line with butterfly pieces. Not the other butterfly lines.


I nearly grabbed my heart.  I want to buy the rose gold pave and MOP butterfly ring and MOP earrings. I was sitting here wondering why VCA would give up a profitable line. LOL.


----------



## Mali_

Obsessed_girl said:


> Hiiii,
> 
> i want to ask do you find it difficult to find stock like 20 motif necklace   , 3 motife earring. Nothing in Dubai , THERE IS NOTHING IN ALL OF THE STORES. She told me there is problems in the factory. I dont know if the shortage is world wide or only in dubai.


I’m outside of any country that has a VCA until next year but am hoping it will be easier to get the rose gold 20 motif since it seems few buy it, but I did want an extended version. That’s the issue for me.


----------



## Blueboxhappy

BigAkoya said:


> The earrings can be ordered as a SO. @jenaps just posted hers in the SO thread and they are gorgeous.  They would be a nice addition to your pieces.  I think though some SAs are holding SOs until 2022, but that’s less than two months away.


Yes! @jenaps SO earrings are gorgeous!! The pieces posted in that thread are


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks for info.
> My SA was not able to confirm but he was unable to order the piece I wanted and the other stores would not transfer. So I had to search for it instead. I am now thinking hard if I want any of the other pieces since I don’t do resale.


What pieces Are you looking for


----------



## lynne_ross

missie1 said:


> What pieces Are you looking for


I found a pair of the two motif earrings, so that is a birthday present for next year from my mom . I will not wear them with a necklace but I like the single butterfly pendant.  And separately the lucky bracelet. I will likely not try to find either in the end and just get a tiger eye bracelet instead. Likely need to decide soon in case they do discontinue.


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> I found a pair of the two motif earrings, so that is a birthday present for next year from my mom . I will not wear them with a necklace but I like the single butterfly pendant.  And separately the lucky bracelet. I will likely not try to find either in the end and just get a tiger eye bracelet instead. Likely need to decide soon in case they do discontinue.





lynne_ross said:


> I found a pair of the two motif earrings, so that is a birthday present for next year from my mom . I will not wear them with a necklace but I like the single butterfly pendant.  And separately the lucky bracelet. I will likely not try to find either in the end and just get a tiger eye bracelet instead. Likely need to decide soon in case they do discontinue.


Congrats on the earrings they are stunning.  I have lucky butterfly single pendant and the lucky bracelet.  I love both pieces and have been considering getting TE bracelet to layer with the lucky bracelet.  As you have earrings I would do lucky bracelet if you can find it over the necklace as might be too whimsical around the head as the earrings are such a showstopper on their on.


----------



## lynne_ross

missie1 said:


> Congrats on the earrings they are stunning.  I have lucky butterfly single pendant and the lucky bracelet.  I love both pieces and have been considering getting TE bracelet to layer with the lucky bracelet.  As you have earrings I would do lucky bracelet if you can find it over the necklace as might be too whimsical around the head as the earrings are such a showstopper on their on.


A TE bracelet would layer beautifully. I have a malachite bracelet. TE or lucky would layer nicely. Which butterfly pendant do you have?


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> A TE bracelet would layer beautifully. I have a malachite bracelet. TE or lucky would layer nicely. Which butterfly pendant do you have?


I have the MOP version.  I decided against TE lucky as I needed mop pendant and I didn’t want to buy both.   I love the malachite bracelet but terrified of ruining the stone.


----------



## BigAkoya

It's the holidays, time to get in the spirit and online holiday browse & shop...    
For those like me who do not have a VCA nearby, I thought I woud share a few photos from the little mini-book/catalogue VCA sent for this season (last season was Frivole, this season it seems it's Alhambra).

The photos reminded me of some of you from recent posts...
@nycmamaofone ... with your gorgeous new YG oynx pieces.  Thinking you're gonna need a bracelet!
@Notorious Pink Pale pink and black, my favorite combo. Waiting to see your gorgeous new set!
@jenaps ...who is making all of us love blue agate with your stunning pieces!
@eternallove4bag ...Queen of RG!  Full stop.
@chiaoapple ... Undisputed Goddess of Perlee Couleurs transformation!
@EpiFanatic ... Duchess of WG and stones!  Your chalcedony bracelet is ten times more striking than the model's bracelet.
@DS2006 ... Countess of oynx, alternating pave, and hammered WG.  The photo with the Magic oynx pendant is you, except just change all the YG in the photo to WG!  The magic oynx pendant, the pave earrings, the alhambra bracelet, imagine it in hammered WG. It's like VCA saw your pieces and decided to do a modshot, then throw in a bangle.

I hope some of you enjoy this Sunday bling.


----------



## EpiFanatic

BigAkoya said:


> It's the holidays, time to get in the spirit and online holiday browse & shop...
> For those like me who do not have a VCA nearby, I thought I woud share a few photos from the little mini-book/catalogue VCA sent for this season (last season was Frivole, this season it seems it's Alhambra).
> 
> The photos reminded me of some of you from recent posts...
> @nycmamaofone ... with your gorgeous new YG oynx pieces.  Thinking you're gonna need a bracelet!
> @Notorious Pink Pale pink and black, my favorite combo. Waiting to see your gorgeous new set!
> @jenaps ...who is making all of us love blue agate with your stunning pieces!
> @eternallove4bag ...Queen of RG!  Full stop.
> @chiaoapple ... Undisputed Goddess of Perlee Couleurs transformation!
> @EpiFanatic ... Duchess of WG and stones!  Your chalcedony bracelet is ten times more striking than the model's bracelet.
> @DS2006 ... Countess of oynx, alternating pave, and hammered WG.  The photo with the Magic oynx pendant is you, except just change all the YG in the photo to WG!  The magic oynx pendant, the pave earrings, the alhambra bracelet, imagine it in hammered WG. It's like VCA saw your pieces and decided to do a modshot, then throw in a bangle.
> 
> I hope some of you enjoy this Sunday bling.
> 
> View attachment 5249855
> View attachment 5249857
> View attachment 5249859
> View attachment 5249860
> View attachment 5249863
> View attachment 5249864


Thank you @BigAkoya for your lovely compliment. Hope you enjoy you holiday shopping and that vca will open a boutique near you soon. I also hope you will post some action shots of your gorgeous pave lotus set for us to ogle.


----------



## etoupebirkin

JewelryLover101 said:


> I think the idea of passing pieces on to future generations is very interesting. It seems to me that a lot of people think their children and grandchildren will not want the pieces that they collected and will instead just sell off or gift the pieces away down the road. I take a different approach in my thinking. I think if you collect a few really "nice" pieces, that is something your children and grandchildren will cherish in years to come. Same with handbags. I see a difference if your collection consists of 10+ luxury handbags and many many jewelry pieces. At some point it becomes excessive and almost overwhelming to the next generation and they will likely have to sell off some of the pieces that they will never use. However, 1 or 2 really nice bags (and a handful of really nice jewelry pieces), will likely be treasured by the future.
> 
> But this also comes from someone who is a firm believer in "curating" collections (i.e., selling off pieces as you go that are not getting the love they deserve ).


My thoughts.
First and foremost I want my kids to go through and divide my stuff *civilly*. No fights. No underhand moves. They can keep or sell things if they want later.

I have been involved with family “issues”.

First issue. My MIL gave me first dibs on choosing a piece from her jewelry box. I made my choice. Two years later my MIL called me tearfully asking me to give it back because my SIL was evidently promised the piece I chose. I wondered why SIL had been SO passive-aggressive to me. Of course I gift wrapped the piece and gave it back. This situation changed the family dynamic, not in a good way. My MIL gave me a “leftover” pearl necklace. But since I have multiple similar, better pieces, I gifted it to my BIL’s daughter.

Second issue. My mother died 15 years before my Dad. Sometimes my Mom promised me her e-ring. But she was fickle. My Mom loved one DIL, and loathed the second, me — we had a turbulent relationship. It would not surprise me if my Mom wanted it to go to the DIL she loved. I’m completely OK with that.

So after she passed, the e-ring and large diamond eternity band went into a safety deposit box. I never brought up the ring with my Dad, because it was not my place. If my Mom truly wanted me to have it, he would have given it to me. My Dad passes. The brother who married the woman my Mom loathed gets to the safety deposit box first and takes all the jewelry. It is never heard from again.

It’s just cringeworthy. I wish my brother was up front and brought it up for discussion. Instead he took the items. My other brother and I were too gracious to make a fuss.

In both instances, let these peeps have the jewelry. It now has bad Karma. Karma is also why I gave the pearls to my Niece. I was never going to wear them, especially with it’s history. I did not want to sell it either. So gifting it restored balance and kept it in the family.


----------



## Opaldreamz888

etoupebirkin said:


> My thoughts.
> First and foremost I want my kids to go through and divide my stuff *civilly*. No fights. No underhand moves. They can keep or sell things if they want later.
> 
> I have been involved with family “issues”.
> 
> First issue. My MIL gave me first dibs on choosing a piece from her jewelry box. I made my choice. Two years later my MIL called me tearfully asking me to give it back because my SIL was evidently promised the piece I chose. I wondered why SIL had been SO passive-aggressive to me. Of course I gift wrapped the piece and gave it back. This situation changed the family dynamic, not in a good way. My MIL gave me a “leftover” pearl necklace. But since I have multiple similar, better pieces, I gifted it to my BIL’s daughter.
> 
> Second issue. My mother died 15 years before my Dad. Sometimes my Mom promised me her e-ring. But she was fickle. My Mom loved one DIL, and loathed the second, me — we had a turbulent relationship. It would not surprise me if my Mom wanted it to go to the DIL she loved. I’m completely OK with that.
> 
> So after she passed, the e-ring and large diamond eternity band went into a safety deposit box. I never brought up the ring with my Dad, because it was not my place. If my Mom truly wanted me to have it, he would have given it to me. My Dad passes. The brother who married the woman my Mom loathed gets to the safety deposit box first and takes all the jewelry. It is never heard from again.
> 
> It’s just cringeworthy. I wish my brother was up front and brought it up for discussion. Instead he took the items. My other brother and I were too gracious to make a fuss.
> 
> In both instances, let these peeps have the jewelry. It now has bad Karma. Karma is also why I gave the pearls to my Niece. I was never going to wear them, especially with it’s history. I did not want to sell it either. So gifting it restored balance and kept it in the family.


Wow! Thank u for sharing this story, its good to learn about them. I know my aunt felt that way about it, and now i think what ever happened to those pieces anyway? My mother never took good care of jewelry from my fathers mother, they seem to have been lost.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> It's the holidays, time to get in the spirit and online holiday browse & shop...
> For those like me who do not have a VCA nearby, I thought I woud share a few photos from the little mini-book/catalogue VCA sent for this season (last season was Frivole, this season it seems it's Alhambra).
> 
> The photos reminded me of some of you from recent posts...
> @nycmamaofone ... with your gorgeous new YG oynx pieces.  Thinking you're gonna need a bracelet!
> @Notorious Pink Pale pink and black, my favorite combo. Waiting to see your gorgeous new set!
> @jenaps ...who is making all of us love blue agate with your stunning pieces!
> @eternallove4bag ...Queen of RG!  Full stop.
> @chiaoapple ... Undisputed Goddess of Perlee Couleurs transformation!
> @EpiFanatic ... Duchess of WG and stones!  Your chalcedony bracelet is ten times more striking than the model's bracelet.
> @DS2006 ... Countess of oynx, alternating pave, and hammered WG.  The photo with the Magic oynx pendant is you, except just change all the YG in the photo to WG!  The magic oynx pendant, the pave earrings, the alhambra bracelet, imagine it in hammered WG. It's like VCA saw your pieces and decided to do a modshot, then throw in a bangle.
> 
> I hope some of you enjoy this Sunday bling.
> 
> View attachment 5249855
> View attachment 5249857
> View attachment 5249859
> View attachment 5249860
> View attachment 5249863
> View attachment 5249864


You are the sweetest


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> It's the holidays, time to get in the spirit and online holiday browse & shop...
> For those like me who do not have a VCA nearby, I thought I woud share a few photos from the little mini-book/catalogue VCA sent for this season (last season was Frivole, this season it seems it's Alhambra).
> 
> The photos reminded me of some of you from recent posts...
> @nycmamaofone ... with your gorgeous new YG oynx pieces.  Thinking you're gonna need a bracelet!
> @Notorious Pink Pale pink and black, my favorite combo. Waiting to see your gorgeous new set!
> @jenaps ...who is making all of us love blue agate with your stunning pieces!
> @eternallove4bag ...Queen of RG!  Full stop.
> @chiaoapple ... Undisputed Goddess of Perlee Couleurs transformation!
> @EpiFanatic ... Duchess of WG and stones!  Your chalcedony bracelet is ten times more striking than the model's bracelet.
> @DS2006 ... Countess of oynx, alternating pave, and hammered WG.  The photo with the Magic oynx pendant is you, except just change all the YG in the photo to WG!  The magic oynx pendant, the pave earrings, the alhambra bracelet, imagine it in hammered WG. It's like VCA saw your pieces and decided to do a modshot, then throw in a bangle.
> 
> I hope some of you enjoy this Sunday bling.
> 
> View attachment 5249855
> View attachment 5249857
> View attachment 5249859
> View attachment 5249860
> View attachment 5249863
> View attachment 5249864



What beautiful pictures just filled with temptation!!! The only thing is, they are sending out a booklet of items we can't even buy!   However, I will say their marketing is successful because now I see some things that I may have to add to the wishlist! Among them are the signature bangle and pearls d'or! Thank you for thinking of me!


----------



## DS2006

On the family jewels topic, I hope to have it all planned out with my girls knowing in advance what will be theirs at some point in time so there is no uncertainly or conflict when that time comes. I try to be aware of things they each really like, and I certainly plan to give them pieces through the years. They already know a couple of things designated for them, and they are both happy with that. I think the greatest problems arise when things are not clearly designated in advance and known by all.


----------



## periogirl28

This is a very interesting discussion going on. Just wanted to add my own experience. My mother absolutely loved jewellery and collected to her heart's content. I always knew I shared this love also. She bought what she enjoyed wearing, especially Diamonds and Jade ( this stone is her biggest love) and planned her collection to include the birthstones of the 3 of us kids i.e. Emeralds, Rubies, Sapphires. She always made it very clear that she meant to pass 1/3 of her collection to each of us including our birthstone pieces. What she didn't invest in was branded jewellery such as VCA, except vintage Cartier at auction. This was purely her decision from a personal standpoint. My sister and I both only have sons and we have added some Cartier, VCA, Hermes and Chanel fine jewellery to our own collections, choosing only what we want to wear, with no view to investment. Brother has a son and daughter, so he can decide how that goes. My mother is super organised and each piece is detailed in her will so there is no room for misunderstanding and one day in turn, we each would pass on our collection to our kids to do with what they will.


----------



## couturequeen

DS2006 said:


> On the family jewels topic, I hope to have it all planned out with my girls knowing in advance what will be theirs at some point in time so there is no uncertainly or conflict when that time comes. I try to be aware of things they each really like, and I certainly plan to give them pieces through the years. They already know a couple of things designated for them, and they are both happy with that. I think the greatest problems arise when things are not clearly designated in advance and known by all.


Agree! This is my plan as well, once they’re old enough, and I want to also document those decisions with my husband.


----------



## lynne_ross

DS2006 said:


> On the family jewels topic, I hope to have it all planned out with my girls knowing in advance what will be theirs at some point in time so there is no uncertainly or conflict when that time comes. I try to be aware of things they each really like, and I certainly plan to give them pieces through the years. They already know a couple of things designated for them, and they are both happy with that. I think the greatest problems arise when things are not clearly designated in advance and known by all.


This is a really good idea. I plan to do same but I feel I am too young to go yet! I have told my husband to save everything and give to my daughter when she is old enough if I die young. And that his new wife can’t have a single thing or I will haunt him.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I also plan to lay it out in advance with my kids. Maybe give each of them a “first choice“ piece and divide the rest. Sets to be kept together! lol.


----------



## lolakitten

I have 3 girls, 2 bio, one step. They’re all pretty young still, but so far only one is taking after me as a jewelry lover. My oldest is a Tom boy, and my step daughter prefers toy jewelry at the moment. My youngest however has asked for rose gold dangly earrings for Xmas   (she loves to try and copy my outfits when we go shopping)
I can definitely see some sweet in her future 
That being said I definitely do not buy jewelry with passing it down as a priority. I buy to wear and enjoy, life is too unpredictable, and having 3 kids with such dramatically different personalities, it just shows how unpredictable tastes are and how they can and will change.

My mother (knock on wood) is still around but I remember the stories when my grandmother passed.
My bio grandfather died very young. (I never met him). My grandmother (who had a huge jewelry collection) remarried. I was a teenager when she died and my mother was her only daughter. She was hoping to get at least half of it (split with her brother)
When my grandmother died her husband sold it all and bought property with his new wife. He died as well and the new wife got everything. My mother and uncle got nothing.
If I’ve learned anything, it’s to keep your will updated!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Wow. Lots of different scenarios. I’ve got one daughter and one son. I don’t know yet how it will go. I’m guessing the grandkids will get most of my stuff, God willing. My daughter likes some stuff but it wouldn’t surprise me if she grew to like more as she got older. My love for jewelry did not start till I was much older.  Good advice to record it all on paper to prevent any future misunderstandings.


----------



## Notorious Pink

hey is anyone else going to the shindig at 5th Ave tonight? 
I’ll be there with my mom.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Wasn't invited but can't wait to hear all about it


----------



## LexLV

Notorious Pink said:


> hey is anyone else going to the shindig at 5th Ave tonight?
> I’ll be there with my mom.


Was invited but have a work conflict unfortunately, hope you have fun!


----------



## tensgrl

Several years before my mom passed away, she told my two sisters and I to come to the house for a lunch where we were going to go over her jewelry.  She took out all her jewelry, some very expensive, some sentimental and some just given to her or collected without too much value.  She told us stories about the pieces and how and when she received them.  We then went around in a round robin after lunch, choosing whatever we liked best.  After we had chosen it all and one piece for my sister in law (my brother got my dads watches and valuables), we wrote all the pieces down and who they would eventually belong to.  It was a bit sad to think that we would get the pieces when she was gone, but it was vastly overshadowed by the lovely day with our mom and her daughters being together.  Each person took what was important to them, whether it be by value or sentiment.  When my mom passed away, we didn't have the task of dividing these heirlooms while grieving.  My mom always said she was happy that she knew who would eventually wear items she loved.  At the time it seemed a bit odd, but in hindsight it was pretty brilliant.  I plan on doing the same with my two daughter in laws (we have 2 sons) and then giving some of my moms pieces to my nieces who would treasure them immeasurably.


----------



## TankerToad

lynne_ross said:


> This is a really good idea. I plan to do same but I feel I am too young to go yet! I have told my husband to save everything and give to my daughter when she is old enough if I die young. And that his new wife can’t have a single thing or I will haunt him.


Hilarious ! But totally get this sentiment —


----------



## EpiFanatic

tensgrl said:


> Several years before my mom passed away, she told my two sisters and I to come to the house for a lunch where we were going to go over her jewelry.  She took out all her jewelry, some very expensive, some sentimental and some just given to her or collected without too much value.  She told us stories about the pieces and how and when she received them.  We then went around in a round robin after lunch, choosing whatever we liked best.  After we had chosen it all and one piece for my sister in law (my brother got my dads watches and valuables), we wrote all the pieces down and who they would eventually belong to.  It was a bit sad to think that we would get the pieces when she was gone, but it was vastly overshadowed by the lovely day with our mom and her daughters being together.  Each person took what was important to them, whether it be by value or sentiment.  When my mom passed away, we didn't have the task of dividing these heirlooms while grieving.  My mom always said she was happy that she knew who would eventually wear items she loved.  At the time it seemed a bit odd, but in hindsight it was pretty brilliant.  I plan on doing the same with my two daughter in laws (we have 2 sons) and then giving some of my moms pieces to my nieces who would treasure them immeasurably.


How gracious and wise of your Mom and What a lovely way for pass down the pieces and stories that make them so meaningful, while preventing any future disagreements over gifts. Also a great way for her to have peace that her pieces are being valued and loved by the people who will appreciate and enjoy them.


----------



## TankerToad

Eye candy 
Holidays are being prepared for in NYC!
Exterior and window photos


----------



## Brooklynite

tensgrl said:


> Several years before my mom passed away, she told my two sisters and I to come to the house for a lunch where we were going to go over her jewelry.  She took out all her jewelry, some very expensive, some sentimental and some just given to her or collected without too much value.  She told us stories about the pieces and how and when she received them.  We then went around in a round robin after lunch, choosing whatever we liked best.  After we had chosen it all and one piece for my sister in law (my brother got my dads watches and valuables), we wrote all the pieces down and who they would eventually belong to.  It was a bit sad to think that we would get the pieces when she was gone, but it was vastly overshadowed by the lovely day with our mom and her daughters being together.  Each person took what was important to them, whether it be by value or sentiment.  When my mom passed away, we didn't have the task of dividing these heirlooms while grieving.  My mom always said she was happy that she knew who would eventually wear items she loved.  At the time it seemed a bit odd, but in hindsight it was pretty brilliant.  I plan on doing the same with my two daughter in laws (we have 2 sons) and then giving some of my moms pieces to my nieces who would treasure them immeasurably.


Thank you for sharing such an insightful story. A lot to think about...


----------



## FashionT123

I’m looking to purchase my first VCA piece and I think I want the 5 Motif MOP bracelet. Does anyone know if this okay to wear daily and in the shower? TIA x


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

FashionT123 said:


> I’m looking to purchase my first VCA piece and I think I want the 5 Motif MOP bracelet. Does anyone know if this okay to wear daily and in the shower? TIA x



Daily wear, sure but MOP is not supposed to get wet at all. It can damage the stone causing it to lose its luster and even cause shrinkage over time.


----------



## Belle-brune

Hello ladies, we All share the same love for VCA ! Can we get some input on why some of us choose VCA over Bvlgari specifically “ Serpenti” collection! Does anyone like it but still choose VCA ? They seem to advertise so much especially with influencers. How do you feel about value retention in the future? I personally don’t see a lot “VCA” on the resale market compared to Cartier for example ?!
any opinions on how VCA wins over Bvlgari or Cartier? 
I appreciate all your opinions


----------



## DS2006

Belle-brune said:


> Hello ladies, we All share the same love for VCA ! Can we get some input on why some of us choose VCA over Bvlgari specifically “ Serpenti” collection! Does anyone like it but still choose VCA ? They seem to advertise so much especially with influencers. How do you feel about value retention in the future? I personally don’t see a lot “VCA” on the resale market compared to Cartier for example ?!
> any opinions on how VCA wins over Bvlgari or Cartier?
> I appreciate all your opinions



VCA makes mostly very classic, feminine pieces that reflect nature such as florals, butterflies, etc. It holds it's value well if taken care of. While I certainly think Serpenti has some beautiful pieces, wearing a snake has zero appeal to me! Their Diva's Dream is sort of the VCA Alhambra equivalent, but Alhambra is more beautiful to me and certainly more iconic.  I have no idea about Bulgari resale value, but I think VCA is up there with the best resale value.  Cartier's popular designs are very industrial, modern, and unisex.  I prefer classic designs with VCA, personally, such as a diamond tennis bracelet, studs, etc. All of these are reasons I favor VCA over any other brand. (I do have a few Tiffany pieces, Cartier Trinity which is a classic, etc.).


----------



## jenayb

Really big markup on this piece (per usual TRR) but if anyone is desperately searching...



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/jewelry/necklaces/pendant-necklace/van-cleef-arpels-mother-of-pearl-ginza-edition-alhambra-necklace-bk2qq


----------



## lolakitten

Belle-brune said:


> Hello ladies, we All share the same love for VCA ! Can we get some input on why some of us choose VCA over Bvlgari specifically “ Serpenti” collection! Does anyone like it but still choose VCA ? They seem to advertise so much especially with influencers. How do you feel about value retention in the future? I personally don’t see a lot “VCA” on the resale market compared to Cartier for example ?!
> any opinions on how VCA wins over Bvlgari or Cartier?
> I appreciate all your opinions


Personally, VCA (Alhambra & Perlee) is more versatile for me. I like to have a cohesive mix and match collection and vca has a wider selection of items that work with each other without being too matchy matchy. 
To me, Serpenti is in the same category as Cartier’s Panthere. I want to add one maybe two pieces as a statement piece, but I don’t want to be covered in snakes or cats (although I would love to be covered in cats irl haha) as a cat lover, Panthere speaks to me more.

In regards to divas dream/bzero1, I don’t like chain bracelets, and how many pendants do you really need? Boring. 

The concept of influencers to me is a bit cringe worthy. I don’t like or dislike anything because of an influencer. I am however not the target age of most of them, luckily, so my tastes don’t often mesh with the majority ofbthem


----------



## Belle-brune

lolakitten said:


> Personally, VCA (Alhambra & Perlee) is more versatile for me. I like to have a cohesive mix and match collection and vca has a wider selection of items that work with each other without being too matchy matchy.
> They truly are easy to match, I feel it’s a comprehensive line!
> 
> To me, Serpenti is in the same category as Cartier’s Panthere. I want to add one maybe two pieces as a statement piece, but I don’t want to be covered in snakes or cats (although I would love to be covered in cats irl haha) as a cat lover, Panthere speaks to me more.
> the two pieces I’m considering are Serpenti RG with diamonds and of course RG watch
> 
> In regards to divas dream/bzero1, I don’t like chain bracelets, and how many pendants do you really need? Boring.
> I personally never liked these 2 lines, I mean it’s nice, just the pieces don’t speak to me and also don’t like the name to be printed on pieces like b.zero!
> The concept of influencers to me is a bit cringe worthy. I don’t like or dislike anything because of an influencer. I am however not the target age of most of them, luckily, so my tastes don’t often mesh with the majority ofbthem.
> I agree with you, the pieces look gorgeous especially on the younger demographic and that’s that! Some pieces would look funny on me
> Thank you so much for your opinion


----------



## Belle-brune

DS2006 said:


> VCA makes mostly very classic, feminine pieces that reflect nature such as florals, butterflies, etc. It holds it's value well if taken care of. While I certainly think Serpenti has some beautiful pieces, wearing a snake has zero appeal to me! Their Diva's Dream is sort of the VCA Alhambra equivalent, but Alhambra is more beautiful to me and certainly more iconic.  I have no idea about Bulgari resale value, but I think VCA is up there with the best resale value.  Cartier's popular designs are very industrial, modern, and unisex.  I prefer classic designs with VCA, personally, such as a diamond tennis bracelet, studs, etc. All of these are reasons I favor VCA over any other brand. (I do have a few Tiffany pieces, Cartier Trinity which is a classic, etc.).


That’s what gets me about VCA is the femininity compared to Cartier or Bvlgari!
I have a few pieces of Alhambra, perlee and frivole. I have to say I can’t justify any of the pieces that are pave/ in diamonds and for that reason I prefer to buy diamonds separately such as tennis bracelets and just diamond bands from a jeweler! The best thing about VCA is they match together!

I really love Serpenti RG watch and ring and these are the only pieces…was thinking of adding the ring but it’s 8300$ and includes only .47ct in diamonds. Granted it’s a polished beautiful piece but not near iconic especially Alhambra pieces
Thank you so much!


----------



## BigAkoya

Belle-brune said:


> Hello ladies, we All share the same love for VCA ! Can we get some input on why some of us choose VCA over Bvlgari specifically “ Serpenti” collection! Does anyone like it but still choose VCA ? They seem to advertise so much especially with influencers. How do you feel about value retention in the future? I personally don’t see a lot “VCA” on the resale market compared to Cartier for example ?!
> any opinions on how VCA wins over Bvlgari or Cartier?
> I appreciate all your opinions


Hi!  This is a really easy answer for me.
I am honest with myself when purchasing luxury items, and to net it out, I am a brand snob.  The brand matters to me with luxury items.  I personally do not see Bvlgari the same as VCA or Cartier, and while I like Serpenti a lot, for me, I've tried to convince myself, and I can't do it.

Everyone has favorite brands that make them feel good (why else do we pay all these ridiculous prices).  I have purchased other luxury brands before, and I have learned through my mistakes.  I know deep inside, Bulgari would not give me the same feeling as I get with VCA or Cartier.  If I wanted an animal, I'd get Panthere before Serpenti.  That's just me, and I know everyone is different  I share my thoughts with you to give a different view.

This includes not just jewelry, but also items such clothing, bags, shoes. Brand snob does not mean highest priced, nor does it mean what's trending now (trends come and go).  Brand snob to me is what I personally feel represents me, and who I am.  I do not cave on that, regardless of trend or influencers, and I stay with those brands.

On your Serpenti, I would say if the feeling is not love at first sight, or even second sight it seems for you, don't force it.
Luxury goods are expensive, so yes, buy what you love, but equally important, buy what you feel is you, your look, your image. Don't get caught up in the hype of Serpenti, JUC, whatever piece it may be (JUC is totally not me for example).  It is really easy to get influenced on forums as it seems everyone is buying that piece.  If you are not sure of Bvlgari by now, even with all the hype, I think you know the answer.  I would personally skip it.

As is often said... know who you are, want you want to be, the look you want to portray, and stay true to thyself.
Just my two cents.  Hope that helps with your decision.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Belle-brune said:


> Hello ladies, we All share the same love for VCA ! Can we get some input on why some of us choose VCA over Bvlgari specifically “ Serpenti” collection! Does anyone like it but still choose VCA ? They seem to advertise so much especially with influencers. How do you feel about value retention in the future? I personally don’t see a lot “VCA” on the resale market compared to Cartier for example ?!
> any opinions on how VCA wins over Bvlgari or Cartier?
> I appreciate all your opinions



@DS2006 articulated it so well. VCA designs are classic and feminine. It’s no secret that I love the elegance of Perlee, timelessness of Alhambra and the whimsical beauty of their butterfly lines.

However, I do admire some of the designs of other luxury brands like Cartier, Tiffany and Bvlgari. I find Cartier’s JUC to be edgy, just like the Serpenti line from Bvlgari. As for Tiffany, I find their diamonds sparkle much more than even VCA to be honest. So, I guess it depends on what look you are going for. As much as I like classic pieces, I find myself drawn to some edgy pieces like the JUC too. No right or wrong answer here. Buy what you love and what you know you will wear. That’s my first rule. And if those pieces hold their value in the future, that’s icing on the top. But, to me that’s secondary.

We all have varied tastes and the good part is that there is something for everyone to choose from these iconic brands. Curate your collection based on what appeals to you. At this point, for me I feel I have all my HG pieces of jewelry from VCA so I am ready to venture out and get pieces from other brands…not very many just 3-4 pieces with Tiffany and Cartier leading the way… if VCA introduces something compelling in the future (which I know they will), I will come running back to them because I do tend to love their feminine designs a tad bit more


----------



## lynne_ross

Belle-brune said:


> Hello ladies, we All share the same love for VCA ! Can we get some input on why some of us choose VCA over Bvlgari specifically “ Serpenti” collection! Does anyone like it but still choose VCA ? They seem to advertise so much especially with influencers. How do you feel about value retention in the future? I personally don’t see a lot “VCA” on the resale market compared to Cartier for example ?!
> any opinions on how VCA wins over Bvlgari or Cartier?
> I appreciate all your opinions


Like others have said just buy what you love and you can’t go wrong. I don’t buy worrying about resale as all my jewellery is a sunk cost to me. I am also very careful and don’t make impulse buys so I am less likely to make the wrong choice for me. 
For me, I tried on the serpendi and fell in love so it is on my list.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

lynne_ross said:


> Like others have said just buy what you love and you can’t go wrong. I don’t buy worrying about resale as all my jewellery is a sunk cost to me. I am also very careful and don’t make impulse buys so I am less likely to make the wrong choice for me.
> For me, I tried on the serpendi and fell in love so it is on my list.



I second this! I do not impulse buy either. I would say from the moment I lay my eyes on something that I am attracted to, it takes me on average over a year to make the purchase, unless it’s something limited edition, etc. If I have been gawking over something for more than a year than clearly I love it but if not then it wasn’t meant to be. Being patient can be hard but it’ll save you from making impulsive decisions and wasting money on items you may never even use especially if they’re trendy.


----------



## lynne_ross

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I second this! I do not impulse buy either. I would say from the moment I lay my eyes on something that I am attracted to, it takes me on average over a year to make the purchase, unless it’s something limited edition, etc. If I have been gawking over something for more than a year than clearly I love it but if not then it wasn’t meant to be. Being patient can be hard but it’ll save you from making impulsive decisions and wasting money on items you may never even use especially if they’re trendy.


You sound just like me! I need awhile to decide on thing like jewellery. I do. Even if love at first sight I need to try on over and over and then if I still love after awhile I will buy. It is not always a good trait since for things that are limited I miss out on items but it is just stuff. I am much quicker to decide on financial decision but those are not emotion I guess.


----------



## couturequeen

Belle-brune said:


> Hello ladies, we All share the same love for VCA ! Can we get some input on why some of us choose VCA over Bvlgari specifically “ Serpenti” collection! Does anyone like it but still choose VCA ? They seem to advertise so much especially with influencers. How do you feel about value retention in the future? I personally don’t see a lot “VCA” on the resale market compared to Cartier for example ?!
> any opinions on how VCA wins over Bvlgari or Cartier?
> I appreciate all your opinions


I like that VCA has a wider range and their pieces have more versatility. I don’t want to be in Alhambra head to toe. The feminine shapes across the lines complement each other.

I really like jewelry, so I have a mix of nice  designer pieces as well as unique (but fine jewelry) brands. I sold my Diva’s Dream necklace since it was rather flat and didn’t add much to my looks. I never reached for it. I’d be open to a Serpenti bracelet, but the model I like is really expensive. I prefer it to any Cartier bracelet. It’s also more of a statement piece than a stacking or casual item. I would also consider a set of Fiorever earrings, but again the price seems really high. As far as Cartier, the Panthere bracelet did absolutely nothing for me and kept flipping on my wrist. I’d consider a Panthere necklace but it feels overpriced (no diamonds).

I feel that way about some VCA pieces as well. Sometimes you’re simply paying for the name versus the diamond weight. None of it ever makes sense to me. I have to really love the design. I also can’t stand writing on jewelry (or even bags), so that rules out several pieces even if I like the design. I’ll have to try these pieces on for awhile before I ever pull the trigger to ensure I will get enough cost per wear. So not opposed to other brands but I can wear my VCA anytime, anywhere and feel polished. I also love wearing color and VCA serves us uniquely there.


----------



## Le Lion

Belle-brune said:


> Hello ladies, we All share the same love for VCA ! Can we get some input on why some of us choose VCA over Bvlgari specifically “ Serpenti” collection! Does anyone like it but still choose VCA ? They seem to advertise so much especially with influencers. How do you feel about value retention in the future? I personally don’t see a lot “VCA” on the resale market compared to Cartier for example ?!
> any opinions on how VCA wins over Bvlgari or Cartier?
> I appreciate all your opinions



Hello,

so, I saw some VCA pieces on other Ladies when traveling. The colorful flowers and stones spoke to me - but I didn’t know there were VCA. I knew the brand name, but not their designs. I am from Germany, and here is only one (!!!) Boutique, but in other European cities I visit regularly there are more.

On the other hand, Bvlgari is well known for my eye and absolut familiar. I recognize the design, my grandmother and other Ladies I know, especially Italian Ladies, wear a lot of it and there is a Boutique in my City.
I don’t know the resell value, but for me, Bvlgari is more common. Like Cartier and Boucheron. Tiffany, on the other side, I only know from TPF and movies of course.

The VCA Flowers and Butterflys are amazing and I am really interested in purchasing some pieces. But sometimes (when I don’t browse here for a while), I tend to think… mhm… these motivs are perhaps a little bit infantile for me. Then I think of the Bvlgari Serpenti line, which seems more edgy and „grande Dame“, compared to VCA Alhambra. But then I think… well… it’s a snake. Not much better, well?

So, I think they are so different, you can’t compare both lines (Serpenti and Alhambra) and they should not compete against each other, that would be unfair.


----------



## Feliciaffm

Ladies, How do you handle your rings in winter and corona times? With all the hand washing and sanitizing, I tend not to wear them a lot lately. What do you think? Any thoughts much appreciated


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

lynne_ross said:


> You sound just like me! I need awhile to decide on thing like jewellery. I do. Even if love at first sight I need to try on over and over and then if I still love after awhile I will buy. It is not always a good trait since for things that are limited I miss out on items but it is just stuff. I am much quicker to decide on financial decision but those are not emotion I guess.



I didn’t think there were many of us around! We’re a rare breed.  And yes it’s always the limited edition pieces that will haunt us forever!


----------



## BigAkoya

Feliciaffm said:


> Ladies, How do you handle your rings in winter and corona times? With all the hand washing and sanitizing, I tend not to wear them a lot lately. What do you think? Any thoughts much appreciated


I wear my rings and jewelry just the same except for stones that are more suspectible to alcohol such as emeralds, pearls, etc.  With these, I have worn those rings less since COVID.  

For pieces with diamonds, sapphires, rubies... they are all hearty, and it's not an issue for me.  
Hope that helps.


----------



## Feliciaffm

Thank you so much for your input —
So you leave your rings on when washing and moisturizing your hands?

I always get the feeling that some creme residues are left on my hands and then get trapped in the rings :/


----------



## Belle-brune

Le Lion said:


> Hello,
> 
> so, I saw some VCA pieces on other Ladies when traveling. The colorful flowers and stones spoke to me - but I didn’t know there were VCA. I knew the brand name, but not their designs. I am from Germany, and here is only one (!!!) Boutique, but in other European cities I visit regularly there are more.
> 
> On the other hand, Bvlgari is well known for my eye and absolut familiar. I recognize the design, my grandmother and other Ladies I know, especially Italian Ladies, wear a lot of it and there is a Boutique in my City.
> I don’t know the resell value, but for me, Bvlgari is more common. Like Cartier and Boucheron. Tiffany, on the other side, I only know from TPF and movies of course.
> 
> The VCA Flowers and Butterflys are amazing and I am really interested in purchasing some pieces. But sometimes (when I don’t browse here for a while), I tend to think… mhm… these motivs are perhaps a little bit infantile for me. Then I think of the Bvlgari Serpenti line, which seems more edgy and „grande Dame“, compared to VCA Alhambra. But then I think… well… it’s a snake. Not much better, well?
> 
> So, I think they are so different, you can’t compare both lines (Serpenti and Alhambra) and they should not compete against each other, that would be unfair.


Thank you Le Lion, it is very true how popular Bvlgari is more known in the European market than here in the states. Italian ladies love the brand and you can see b.zero ring on very often. All the years traveling through europe I haven’t seen VCA on French women for example but recently more!
I feel with jewelry is if you love it buy it! resale value is not important as you want to enjoy the piece and not how quickly you can get your money back!
bvlgari serpenti watch is gorgeous but at that price point there’s AP and Patek so it all about wearability and your personal style!
I love VCA and the ladies here helped make up my mind and stay true to it
how many snakes can we wear, my super model daughter modeling all the pieces my sales girl showed us  like mother like daughter!


----------



## Belle-brune

couturequeen said:


> I like that VCA has a wider range and their pieces have more versatility. I don’t want to be in Alhambra head to toe. The feminine shapes across the lines complement each other.
> 
> I really like jewelry, so I have a mix of nice  designer pieces as well as unique (but fine jewelry) brands. I sold my Diva’s Dream necklace since it was rather flat and didn’t add much to my looks. I never reached for it. I’d be open to a Serpenti bracelet, but the model I like is really expensive. I prefer it to any Cartier bracelet. It’s also more of a statement piece than a stacking or casual item. I would also consider a set of Fiorever earrings, but again the price seems really high. As far as Cartier, the Panthere bracelet did absolutely nothing for me and kept flipping on my wrist. I’d consider a Panthere necklace but it feels overpriced (no diamonds).
> 
> I feel that way about some VCA pieces as well. Sometimes you’re simply paying for the name versus the diamond weight. None of it ever makes sense to me. I have to really love the design. I also can’t stand writing on jewelry (or even bags), so that rules out several pieces even if I like the design. I’ll have to try these pieces on for awhile before I ever pull the trigger to ensure I will get enough cost per wear. So not opposed to other brands but I can wear my VCA anytime, anywhere and feel polished. I also love wearing color and VCA serves us uniquely there.


Thank you couture queen, the price on some pieces is ridiculous sometimes considering you can get panther, snake designs very well made at a jeweler with more bling at a fraction of the designer piece. I still keep coming back to VCA because the pieces complement each other and don’t feel overly dressy. I am a super casual mom especially with the hot weather in SoCa! So wearing athleisure, white tees and jeans is my style and wear VCA daily.
speaking of writing on jewelry, my least favorite piece now is perlee signature I purchases a few years ago! I don’t wear it often anymore but seriously considering perlee Pave RG small instead of Serpenti pave, can be worn everyday!
I’m willing to pay these prices as long as I can wear daily, cost per wear is where I decide now
same thing with leather goods, hermes more than Chanel now especially considering Chanel’s recent quality vs Hermes!


----------



## BigAkoya

Belle-brune said:


> Thank you Le Lion, it is very true how popular Bvlgari is more known in the European market than here in the states. Italian ladies love the brand and you can see b.zero ring on very often. All the years traveling through europe I haven’t seen VCA on French women for example but recently more!
> I feel with jewelry is if you love it buy it! resale value is not important as you want to enjoy the piece and not how quickly you can get your money back!
> bvlgari serpenti watch is gorgeous but at that price point there’s AP and Patek so it all about wearability and your personal style!
> I love VCA and the ladies here helped make up my mind and stay true to it
> how many snakes can we wear, my super model daughter modeling all the pieces my sales girl showed us  like mother like daughter!


So cute!


----------



## BigAkoya

Feliciaffm said:


> Thank you so much for your input —
> So you leave your rings on when washing and moisturizing your hands?
> 
> I always get the feeling that some creme residues are left on my hands and then get trapped in the rings :/


Oh, washing my hands is different than what I do for putting moisturizer on.  I should explain a bit.

When I put moisturizer on, I take a few more seconds of effort.  Most people put a blob of moisturizer in their palm, put their hands together and start rubbing.  For me, I put a blob of moisturizer in the palm of one hand (not too much as you can always add more but it’s hard to get rid of too much moisturizer).  Then, I rub the palms only of my hands together.  I also rub the fingertips all the way to the knuckle.  I then rub the back of my palms. Last step is I use one hand and wrap each finger to moisturize each finger, like when you get manicures and they massage each finger.  When I get to the fingers with rings, I rub up to the ring, but not over the ring as that will just moisturize the ring which makes a mess.  I actually move the band a bit so my skin underneath the band gets moisturized too.  It works out great for me and it’s natural instinct by now as I’ve done it for so long.

When I wash my hands, I never take off my ring in any location, restaurant, public place, nor my house.  A ring off the finger and not in a jewelry box or wherever you store it is a recipe for loss or damage.   I leave my rings on when washing, and I wash the ring too.  I lather up, then what I do is close my fist, and then put my fist and ring in the palm of my other sudsy hand.  I rub the ring next to my sudsy skin a bit and give it a good wash.  I then rinse my hands and put my fingers with my rings directly under the water to make sure it gets a good blast.  Instant cleaning!  

I rarely clean my rings aside from that.  Maybe every 4-6 months, I’ll get inspired and clean all my pieces really well, but it’s not something I regularly do since my “mini washes” really prevent any buildup.  

That’s just my process.  
Hope that helps.


----------



## DS2006

Feliciaffm said:


> Thank you so much for your input —
> So you leave your rings on when washing and moisturizing your hands?
> 
> I always get the feeling that some creme residues are left on my hands and then get trapped in the rings :/



I never ever take my rings off to wash hands other than at home (and then only after I have taken them off for the day). That is probably the number one way rings get lost or damaged (from being dropped on a tile floor).  If I put lotion on with my rings on, I just avoid that area of my finger. I almost never get lotion on my rings.


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> Oh, washing my hands is different than what I do for putting moisturizer on.  I should explain a bit.
> 
> When I put moisturizer on, I take a few more seconds of effort.  Most people put a blob of moisturizer in their palm, put their hands together and start rubbing.  For me, I put a blob of moisturizer in the palm of one hand (not too much as you can always add more but it’s hard to get rid of too much moisturizer).  Then, I rub the palms of my hands together including the fingertips all the way to the knuckle.  I then rub the back of my palms. Last step is I use one hand and wrap each finger to moisturize each finger, like when you get manicures and they massage each finger.  When I get to the fingers with rings, I rub up to the ring, but not over the ring as that will just moisturize the ring which makes a mess.  I actually move the band a bit so my skin underneath the band gets moisturized too.  It works out great for me and it’s natural instinct by now as I’ve done it for so long.
> 
> When I wash my hands, I never take off my ring in any location, restaurant, public place, nor my house.  A ring off the finger and not in a jewelry box or wherever you store it is a recipe for loss or damage.   I leave my rings on when washing, and I wash the ring too.  I lather up, then what I do is close my fist, and then put my fist and ring in the palm of my other sudsy hand.  I rub the ring next to my sudsy skin a bit and give it a good wash.  I then rinse my hands and put my fingers with my rings directly under the water to make sure it gets a good blast.  Instant cleaning!
> 
> I rarely clean my rings aside from that.  Maybe every 4-6 months, I’ll get inspired and clean all my pieces really well, but it’s not something I regularly do since my “mini washes” really prevent any buildup.
> 
> That’s just my process.
> Hope that helps.



My page wasn't refreshed so I did not see that you had already replied to her! As usual, we have the exact same view of never taking off rings while washing hands and putting on lotions!


----------



## Feliciaffm

Thank you both so much for your kind feedback — I love to hear this! I guess I just tend to be somewhat lazy about washing and moisturizing all around it which leads to the fact that I almost never wear my rings. Quite a shame, right? Since I just received this wonderful Perlee Clovers ring I think a will give it a try and follow your advice! No excuses 

Btw, as to the Bvlgari vs VCA question: I just love how feminine and playful most VCA pieces are. And I really do like that it is not very common over here in Europe where I live. You can see Bvlgari quite frequently as well as popular Cartier and Tiffany pieces but VCA no. I actually came across it when I lived in NYC not in Paris


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> My page wasn't refreshed so I did not see that you had already replied to her! As usual, we have the exact same view of never taking off rings while washing hands and putting on lotions!


Yes. we are so similar in many ways!  Even down to these two simple daily acts of life.


----------



## etoile de mer

Belle-brune said:


> Thank you Le Lion, it is very true how popular Bvlgari is more known in the European market than here in the states. Italian ladies love the brand and you can see b.zero ring on very often. All the years traveling through europe I haven’t seen VCA on French women for example but recently more!
> I feel with jewelry is if you love it buy it! resale value is not important as you want to enjoy the piece and not how quickly you can get your money back!
> bvlgari serpenti watch is gorgeous but at that price point there’s AP and Patek so it all about wearability and your personal style!
> I love VCA and the ladies here helped make up my mind and stay true to it
> how many snakes can we wear, my super model daughter modeling all the pieces my sales girl showed us  like mother like daughter!



Your daughter is an adorable model!  Off topic for a moment, regarding the Jige in your avatar, what is its leather type and color?


----------



## couturequeen

First time trying it on and I was having fun stacking. The all-diamond version doesn’t feel as reptilian as the metal one.


----------



## Belle-brune

etoile de mer said:


> Your daughter is an adorable model!  Off topic for a moment, regarding the Jige in your avatar, what is its leather type and color?


If I remember rose lipstick in chèvre, been a few years! I haven’t seen the color since


----------



## A bottle of Red

Belle-brune said:


> Thank you Le Lion, it is very true how popular Bvlgari is more known in the European market than here in the states. Italian ladies love the brand and you can see b.zero ring on very often. All the years traveling through europe I haven’t seen VCA on French women for example but recently more!
> I feel with jewelry is if you love it buy it! resale value is not important as you want to enjoy the piece and not how quickly you can get your money back!
> bvlgari serpenti watch is gorgeous but at that price point there’s AP and Patek so it all about wearability and your personal style!
> I love VCA and the ladies here helped make up my mind and stay true to it
> how many snakes can we wear, my super model daughter modeling all the pieces my sales girl showed us  like mother like daughter!


Your daughter is so adorable!  
I tried on those bvlgari bangles a while ago & even though i hate & fear snakes , the bangles were very pretty. 
However,  honestly,  my husband thought they were very overpriced & not worthwhile. 
I do love my bvlgari bags & wallet though! Extremely well made, elegant and not seen that often


----------



## nycmamaofone

Belle-brune said:


> Hello ladies, we All share the same love for VCA ! Can we get some input on why some of us choose VCA over Bvlgari specifically “ Serpenti” collection! Does anyone like it but still choose VCA ? They seem to advertise so much especially with influencers. How do you feel about value retention in the future? I personally don’t see a lot “VCA” on the resale market compared to Cartier for example ?!
> any opinions on how VCA wins over Bvlgari or Cartier?
> I appreciate all your opinions


I don’t have any Bulgari (yet) but I’ve been obsessed with the Serpenti line as well. The other lines don’t speak to me though. However, the only reason I haven’t pulled the trigger is the high price point. I’m still debating if the Serpenti bracelet with diamond tips is worth 9k.


----------



## Belle-brune

A bottle of Red said:


> Your daughter is so adorable!
> I tried on those bvlgari bangles a while ago & even though i hate & fear snakes , the bangles were very pretty.
> However,  honestly,  my husband thought they were very overpriced & not worthwhile.
> I do love my bvlgari bags & wallet though! Extremely well made, elegant and not seen that often


Thank you price is quiet high and they had a couple of consecutive increases! If I get surprised with the RG Serpenti watch I would be over the moon but I wouldn’t pay the price tag hahaha! Love the bags very very chic


----------



## Belle-brune

nycmamaofone said:


> I don’t have any Bulgari (yet) but I’ve been obsessed with the Serpenti line as well. The other lines don’t speak to me though. However, the only reason I haven’t pulled the trigger is the high price point. I’m still debating if the Serpenti bracelet with diamond tips is worth 9k.


Its a really polished piece, like you the Serpenti is the only collection I like question is does it stack well with VCA and Cartier ?! What do you think ?


----------



## etoile de mer

Belle-brune said:


> If I remember rose lipstick in chèvre, been a few years! I haven’t seen the color since



Ah, thank you!  Rose Lipstick is one of my favorite pinks, beautiful!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Belle-brune said:


> Its a really polished piece, like you the Serpenti is the only collection I like question is does it stack well with VCA and Cartier ?! What do you think ?


I feel like it would go well with the Love, but not the JUC and not the Alhambra 5 motif. I think it would pair better with a bangle from VCA, like the Perlee.


----------



## lynne_ross

Belle-brune said:


> Its a really polished piece, like you the Serpenti is the only collection I like question is does it stack well with VCA and Cartier ?! What do you think ?


I personally think the serpenti looks best on it’s own. If I were to get I would not stack. I don’t stack Alhambra either or watches.


----------



## tenshix

Ladies, does anyone know if VCA recently changed their bangle sizing? I just checked my Perlee Signature in XS and the inner diameter is 14.5cm, when stacked with my size 16 Loves they look just a tiny bit smaller, not that noticeable. This size is still pretty loose on me. However now on the website all the bangles in XS are 14cm, and since I’m unable to go to any boutiques at the moment I had my sister (we have similar size wrists) try on an XS Sweet Clover and it looked tight on her non-dominant arm and even smaller than her size 15 Love.. At first I thought the sizing for the Sweet clover must’ve been different but on the website they list all the bangles with the same size (14cm, 16cm, etc.). Her SA also said the sizes are the same for all bangles. Did I miss this size change announcement?


----------



## Belle-brune

nycmamaofone said:


> I feel like it would go well with the Love, but not the JUC and not the Alhambra 5 motif. I think it would pair better with a bangle from VCA, like the Perlee.


I agree I have 2 loves I don’t wear anymore as I find it annoying to remove and I’m bored of my clue! I do stack my clover bracelets though with my perlee clover but it’s too dressy at the same time!
I’m considering a small perlee bangle or the small pave one, I think they would go well


----------



## Belle-brune

lynne_ross said:


> I personally think the serpenti looks best on it’s own. If I were to get I would not stack. I don’t stack Alhambra either or watches.


I never stack watches, it would be too busy and I would like the Serpenti alone or along something else Serpenti! They are gorgeous we have similar likes, thank you!


----------



## kphongkong

has anyone joined 2 x 5 motif bracelets together to make a necklace? would love to see/hear stone recommendations for this!


----------



## glamourbag

tenshix said:


> Ladies, does anyone know if VCA recently changed their bangle sizing? I just checked my Perlee Signature in XS and the inner diameter is 14.5cm, when stacked with my size 16 Loves they look just a tiny bit smaller, not that noticeable. This size is still pretty loose on me. However now on the website all the bangles in XS are 14cm, and since I’m unable to go to any boutiques at the moment I had my sister (we have similar size wrists) try on an XS Sweet Clover and it looked tight on her non-dominant arm and even smaller than her size 15 Love.. At first I thought the sizing for the Sweet clover must’ve been different but on the website they list all the bangles with the same size (14cm, 16cm, etc.). Her SA also said the sizes are the same for all bangles. Did I miss this size change announcement?


I know that sizing/labeling changed a couple years ago when they added size 16 to the mix. I dont recall any changed since then.... I tried the sweet clover a 2-3  months ago and the small sweet clover was the same as the small original clover, the medium sweet clover was the same as the medium original clover. I do know that sizing is not exact across the board for all bangles. The D'or and three row fits a tiny bit different. Here is the list and guide from the site. https://www.vancleefarpels.com/cont...n-cleef-arpels-motif-size-guide-perlee-en.pdf. I know Loves and Perlees are not same for same. For ex 17 love would work with a small clover so you can't compare Cartier as an exact match to Perlee. I dont know of any very recent changes......


----------



## tenshix

glamourbag said:


> I know that sizing/labeling changed a couple years ago when they added size 16 to the mix. I dont recall any changed since then.... I tried the sweet clover a 2-3  months ago and the small sweet clover was the same as the small original clover, the medium sweet clover was the same as the medium original clover. I do know that sizing is not exact across the board for all bangles. The D'or and three row fits a tiny bit different. Here is the list and guide from the site. https://www.vancleefarpels.com/cont...n-cleef-arpels-motif-size-guide-perlee-en.pdf. I know Loves and Perlees are not same for same. For ex 17 love would work with a small clover so you can't compare Cartier as an exact match to Perlee. I dont know of any very recent changes......



Thanks so much for your response! Yes I totally agree the sizes don’t quite correspond across different brands and even across different collections within the same brand which is why it’s a bit tricky. The online guide you linked helps! But it looks like I’m just going to have to try them on at the boutique if they happen to have the sizes I want to try in stock. I thought my eyes were fooling me when my sister was showing me the sizing of the bangles through video call. Thank you again


----------



## Notorious Pink

kphongkong said:


> has anyone joined 2 x 5 motif bracelets together to make a necklace? would love to see/hear stone recommendations for this!


Please do a search, this has been posted many times. Search can be tricky, make sure you’ve ticked this forum only…..enjoy!


----------



## glamourbag

tenshix said:


> Thanks so much for your response! Yes I totally agree the sizes don’t quite correspond across different brands and even across different collections within the same brand which is why it’s a bit tricky. The online guide you linked helps! But it looks like I’m just going to have to try them on at the boutique if they happen to have the sizes I want to try in stock. I thought my eyes were fooling me when my sister was showing me the sizing of the bangles through video call. Thank you again


Yes, I know... it's like shopping for shoes! Best of luck in finding the sizes you need


----------



## missie1

Belle-brune said:


> Its a really polished piece, like you the Serpenti is the only collection I like question is does it stack well with VCA and Cartier ?! What do you think ?


I think it stacks really well. Here is a pic of me wearing my friends serpentine with my Alhambra and sweet Perlee.  I am thinking about adding one but I’m on the fence


----------



## tenshix

missie1 said:


> I think it stacks really well. Here is a pic of me wearing my friends serpentine with my Alhambra and sweet Perlee.  I am thinking about adding one but I’m on the fence



I love this stack!! The RG pops so well and beautifully on your skintone. I like that this version of Serpenti also looks more like an actual serpent, very edgy.


----------



## Feliciaffm

missie1 said:


> I think it stacks really well. Here is a pic of me wearing my friends serpentine with my Alhambra and sweet Perlee.  I am thinking about adding one but I’m on the fence



Looooove your stack!! Is the Alhambra a GMOP PG?


----------



## missie1

tenshix said:


> I love this stack!! The RG pops so well and beautifully on your skintone. I like that this version of Serpenti also looks more like an actual serpent, very edgy.





Feliciaffm said:


> Looooove your stack!! Is the Alhambra a GMOP PG?



 Yes it’s GMOP with PG which is my favorite stone metal combo.  The serpentine looks amazing stacked with it


----------



## missie1

tenshix said:


> I love this stack!! The RG pops so well and beautifully on your skintone. I like that this version of Serpenti also looks more like an actual serpent, very edgy.


Thanks I love RG and how if softens against my complexion.   I agree the Serpenti is edgy I have it on the wishlist we will see if it makes it the cut.


----------



## jenaps

missie1 said:


> I think it stacks really well. Here is a pic of me wearing my friends serpentine with my Alhambra and sweet Perlee.  I am thinking about adding one but I’m on the fence


Love it! What size is your sweet perlee?  I’m debating getting it. I tried it on in a xs and actually loved it more than the regular perlee which I was shocked about.  But xs is not my size I need a small.  But I know that the bigger the size the more spaced out the flowers are and I’m not sure if I will love it the same. Do you love it?


----------



## missie1

jenaps said:


> Love it! What size is your sweet perlee?  I’m debating getting it. I tried it on in a xs and actually loved it more than the regular perlee which I was shocked about.  But xs is not my size I need a small.  But I know that the bigger the size the more spaced out the flowers are and I’m not sure if I will love it the same. Do you love it?


Thank so much.  I have size medium and I absolutely love it.  I find that it stacks so well with my Alhambra’s and doesn’t overpower them. It’s a very versatile piece and the stones give just enough sparkle. I especially love it paired with the pave and stone Alhambra’s.  Here are few pic of me playing around in house with few combos


----------



## jenaps

missie1 said:


> Thank so much.  I have size medium and I absolutely love it.  I find that it stacks so well with my Alhambra’s and doesn’t overpower them. It’s a very versatile piece and the stones give just enough sparkle. I especially love it paired with the pave and stone Alhambra’s.  Here are few pic of me playing around in house with few combos


 Thanks for the additional photos!! Looks so good on you!!


----------



## Rami00

Belle-brune said:


> Hello ladies, we All share the same love for VCA ! Can we get some input on why some of us choose VCA over Bvlgari specifically “ Serpenti” collection! Does anyone like it but still choose VCA ? They seem to advertise so much especially with influencers. How do you feel about value retention in the future? I personally don’t see a lot “VCA” on the resale market compared to Cartier for example ?!
> any opinions on how VCA wins over Bvlgari or Cartier?
> I appreciate all your opinions


I chose Serpenti over VCA perlee bracelet (next on my wishlist) coz Bulgari was on my wishlist for the longest time (5 years to be exact). I take forever (as you could tell) to buy my pieces, wouldn't like to carry expensive regrets. Personally, I don't see jewelry as an investment, however my friend has a luxury consignment and Cartier retains the most value according to her (_10 motif carnelian alhambra necklace sold for half the price).  
Always buy what you love  _


----------



## Belle-brune

missie1 said:


> I think it stacks really well. Here is a pic of me wearing my friends serpentine with my Alhambra and sweet Perlee.  I am thinking about adding one but I’m on the fence


Gorgeous!


----------



## Belle-brune

Rami00 said:


> I chose Serpenti over VCA perlee bracelet (next on my wishlist) coz Bulgari was on my wishlist for the longest time (5 years to be exact). I take forever (as you could tell) to buy my pieces, wouldn't like to carry expensive regrets. Personally, I don't see jewelry as an investment, however my friend has a luxury consignment and Cartier retains the most value according to her (_10 motif carnelian alhambra I love necklace sold for half the price).
> Always buy what you love  _


Thank you Rami You’re amazing! I really like how you decide on your pieces and you have some pretty ones! I love the serpenti just need to decide if it goes with the rest… my thing is if you love it buy it! At the end of the day it’s about enjoying life
I also agree jewelry is not an investment, in my case at least I hope my daughter will Cherish some pieces


----------



## lynne_ross

Rami00 said:


> I chose Serpenti over VCA perlee bracelet (next on my wishlist) coz Bulgari was on my wishlist for the longest time (5 years to be exact). I take forever (as you could tell) to buy my pieces, wouldn't like to carry expensive regrets. Personally, I don't see jewelry as an investment, however my friend has a luxury consignment and Cartier retains the most value according to her (_10 motif carnelian alhambra necklace sold for half the price).
> Always buy what you love  _


Wanted to ask you, do you wear your noeud with the serpenti? Any thoughts on that pairing?


----------



## Rami00

lynne_ross said:


> Wanted to ask you, do you wear your noeud with the serpenti? Any thoughts on that pairing?


To me Noeud and Serpenti don't require side kicks, if put together - they steal each other's thunder lol. I do wear both with my tennis bracelet tho but not together.


----------



## DS2006

Rami00 said:


> I chose Serpenti over VCA perlee bracelet (next on my wishlist) coz Bulgari was on my wishlist for the longest time (5 years to be exact). I take forever (as you could tell) to buy my pieces, wouldn't like to carry expensive regrets. Personally, I don't see jewelry as an investment, however my friend has a luxury consignment and Cartier retains the most value according to her (_10 motif carnelian alhambra necklace sold for half the price).
> Always buy what you love  _



Whoa, that's highly unusual for Alhambra to sell for half price assuming excellent condition. All the consignment places I know of have it priced so close to retail that I prefer to buy new. I might need to find out the name of your friend's business!

That said, I agree with all you said. I also take a very long time to decide on pieces to buy.  I only buy what I love, and I look at jewelry as future heirlooms and not as an investment. I mostly buy more casual pieces because that is what I can wear 99% of the time!


----------



## Rami00

lynne_ross said:


> Wanted to ask you, do you wear your noeud with the serpenti? Any thoughts on that pairing?


What do you think?


----------



## Belle-brune

DS2006 said:


> Whoa, that's highly unusual for Alhambra to sell for half price assuming excellent condition. All the consignment places I know of have it priced so close to retail that I prefer to buy new. I might need to find out the name of your friend's business!
> 
> That said, I agree with all you said. I also take a very long time to decide on pieces to buy.  I only buy what I love, and I look at jewelry as future heirlooms and not as an investment. I mostly buy more casual pieces because that is what I can wear 99% of the time!


consignment shops have to also make a profit on pieces they sell, so I do believe Alhambra pieces bring in half what you pay for compared to Cartier… most of them are stone with little gold! Except Alhambra hammered pieces and the other thing is care, some onyx, MOP or carnelian don’t do well overtime especially malachite!
when starting my VCA collection my SA recommended more all gold Alhambra than colorful stones! I still own onyx and MOP and a sweet carnelian for my little one but as Rami said they bring in half! 
No matter I still love VA pieces in all colors


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rami00 said:


> What do you think?


I'm a more-is-more kinda gal....I would wear them together! Looooooooove that Noeud. And of course the Serpenti.


----------



## DS2006

Belle-brune said:


> consignment shops have to also make a profit on pieces they sell, so I do believe Alhambra pieces bring in half what you pay for compared to Cartier… most of them are stone with little gold! Except Alhambra hammered pieces and the other thing is care, some onyx, MOP or carnelian don’t do well overtime especially malachite!
> when starting my VCA collection my SA recommended more all gold Alhambra than colorful stones! I still own onyx and MOP and a sweet carnelian for my little one but as Rami said they bring in half!
> No matter I still love VA pieces in all colors



That's really interesting! Alhambra is listed at close to retail on most of the popular resale sites in the US such as Fashionphile, Ann's Fabulous Finds, etc.  More rare pieces are listed above retail. Some of the more expensive (and less in demand) pieces have a larger discount (maybe 20-25%).  Pricing really is definitely brand influenced as opposed to the gold and stone value. I agree that I'd be very unlikely to buy stone pieces second hand regardless of price, though. I mostly have solid gold and pave at this point with onyx as my only stone (so far).


----------



## JewelryLover101

Belle-brune said:


> consignment shops have to also make a profit on pieces they sell, so I do believe Alhambra pieces bring in half what you pay for compared to Cartier… most of them are stone with little gold! Except Alhambra hammered pieces and the other thing is care, some onyx, MOP or carnelian don’t do well overtime especially malachite!
> when starting my VCA collection my SA recommended more all gold Alhambra than colorful stones! I still own onyx and MOP and a sweet carnelian for my little one but as Rami said they bring in half!
> No matter I still love VA pieces in all colors


I think the consignment value truly depends a lot on how long you hold onto the piece and what the "market" is currently like. If you have held onto pieces for some time and there have been subsequent price increases, that will obviously help your resale value. But the market also dictates a lot. For example, right now VCA has extremely limited inventory. So people are turning to consignment and resale sites to buy pieces that are still in production rather than waiting a few months for a piece to come in at VCA. So this benefits those trying to resell right now. Higher demand, higher price (and higher return for the person consigning). I have gotten 70% (or more) of my original purchase price back on VCA pieces that I have recently sold.


----------



## hers4eva

Hi Ladies,

I have already thanked you here in this thread:






						Share Your Latest VCA Purchase
					

I actually wanted the variety of vintage and magic sizes. I knew I was going to buy the 20s in each color and at the time wanted the sets to look somewhat different. In the end it never even mattered because of the nature of my work - “country hopping” for a living so always a new audience and...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




But realized I should of also thanked everyone in this VCA discussion thread where you all were so very kind 

Thank you all again with lots of ...

I am loving my new Vintage Alhambra Onyx Pendant.  She is beautiful 

Here are a couple of new pictures of her with some added eye candy 











Happy Holidays to all and to all a good day!


----------



## lynne_ross

Rami00 said:


> What do you think?


I think they work together but I see your point on 2 wow pieces.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Rami00 said:


> What do you think?


I would not wear them together, and it’s not because of two “wow” pieces of jewelry. What bothers me is the designs are not simpatico. The Noeud is all about fluid rounded lines; the Serpenti is very angular. In my aesthetic, it clashes.

Both pieces are stunning, just not together. Or on the same hand.


----------



## DS2006

etoupebirkin said:


> I would not wear them together, and it’s not because of two “wow” pieces of jewelry. What bothers me is the designs are not simpatico. The Noeud is all about fluid rounded lines; the Serpenti is very angular. In my aesthetic, it clashes.
> 
> Both pieces are stunning, just not together. Or on the same hand.



This is exactly the way I think. I don't always love VCA mixed with certain Cartier pieces for the very same reason.


----------



## piosavsfan

Hi all! I have been admiring VCA jewelry for years but have always shied away from purchasing because of the price tag. I don't spend this much on jewelry or bags in general so it kind of scares me.   However, I'm seriously considering getting a rose gold vintage alhambra pendant for my upcoming birthday. I love rose gold and this seems like a timeless piece that I could wear all the time. Is this a hard to find pendant? Any thoughts in general for someone looking to buy their first VCA jewelry? I'm also curious if VCA allows returns for refund just in case it's not love?  I read somewhere that if you buy from a boutique, you can only return for store credit? I don't have a boutique anywhere near me so can't see in person before purchasing.


----------



## DS2006

piosavsfan said:


> Hi all! I have been admiring VCA jewelry for years but have always shied away from purchasing because of the price tag. I don't spend this much on jewelry or bags in general so it kind of scares me.   However, I'm seriously considering getting a rose gold vintage alhambra pendant for my upcoming birthday. I love rose gold and this seems like a timeless piece that I could wear all the time. Is this a hard to find pendant? Any thoughts in general for someone looking to buy their first VCA jewelry? I'm also curious if VCA allows returns for refund just in case it's not love?  I read somewhere that if you buy from a boutique, you can only return for store credit? I don't have a boutique anywhere near me so can't see in person before purchasing.



I certainly understand the thoughts about pricing, and I think it is perfectly fine to have a piece or two that you love without having to commit to an entire collection!  The pendants and bracelets are the best value in Alhambra, in my opinion. The solid rose gold is one of the pieces that can be worn all the time.

You are correct that purchases from the boutique can only be exchanged for another item or store credit. However, you can order from the online site and they DO allow returns with money refunded. So it seems that since you'd really like to see the piece before being totally committed to it, you'd be better off ordering from the website.  The bad news is that stock is extremely low in many popular items, especially in Alhambra. With shutdowns and supply issues due to Covid, many things have been sold out. On the website, when you click on an item, some will have a price and a button to click to order. Others will have a box that says "call for availability" which likely means they are out of stock.  The pendant you want does have "call for availability", so I would call and see what they say. We are all hoping supplies will return to normal over the next year. I hope you will be able to get the pendant soon!


----------



## piosavsfan

DS2006 said:


> I certainly understand the thoughts about pricing, and I think it is perfectly fine to have a piece or two that you love without having to commit to an entire collection!  The pendants and bracelets are the best value in Alhambra, in my opinion. The solid rose gold is one of the pieces that can be worn all the time.
> 
> You are correct that purchases from the boutique can only be exchanged for another item or store credit. However, you can order from the online site and they DO allow returns with money refunded. So it seems that since you'd really like to see the piece before being totally committed to it, you'd be better off ordering from the website.  The bad news is that stock is extremely low in many popular items, especially in Alhambra. With shutdowns and supply issues due to Covid, many things have been sold out. On the website, when you click on an item, some will have a price and a button to click to order. Others will have a box that says "call for availability" which likely means they are out of stock.  The pendant you want does have "call for availability", so I would call and see what they say. We are all hoping supplies will return to normal over the next year. I hope you will be able to get the pendant soon!


Thank you! I'm not in a rush to buy so I'm OK with waiting if it's out of stock.


----------



## pearl421

Hi all!!! So after MUCH waiting and excitement, I finally got my vintage Alhambra diamond white gold earrings!!!! I placed the order and put down the deposit with my SA at the NY 5th Avenue flagship mid August and got these last Sunday. I’ve been opening the box and looking at it every day this past week LOLOL. They also sent me two boxes of butterfly pea flower and jasmine loose tea along with sugar cookies with gold flakes, which was super cute. Sorry for the low lighting - took these photos at night after putting the toddler to bed.


----------



## DS2006

pearl421 said:


> Hi all!!! So after MUCH waiting and excitement, I finally got my vintage Alhambra diamond white gold earrings!!!! I placed the order and put down the deposit with my SA at the NY 5th Avenue flagship mid August and got these last Sunday. I’ve been opening the box and looking at it every day this past week LOLOL. They also sent me two boxes of butterfly pea flower and jasmine loose tea along with sugar cookies with gold flakes, which was super cute. Sorry for the low lighting - took these photos at night after putting the toddler to bed.


Love these!!! I know you'll enjoy them!


----------



## lynne_ross

pearl421 said:


> Hi all!!! So after MUCH waiting and excitement, I finally got my vintage Alhambra diamond white gold earrings!!!! I placed the order and put down the deposit with my SA at the NY 5th Avenue flagship mid August and got these last Sunday. I’ve been opening the box and looking at it every day this past week LOLOL. They also sent me two boxes of butterfly pea flower and jasmine loose tea along with sugar cookies with gold flakes, which was super cute. Sorry for the low lighting - took these photos at night after putting the toddler to bed.


The earrings look sparkly in your pic! Enjoy them.


----------



## sammix3

pearl421 said:


> Hi all!!! So after MUCH waiting and excitement, I finally got my vintage Alhambra diamond white gold earrings!!!! I placed the order and put down the deposit with my SA at the NY 5th Avenue flagship mid August and got these last Sunday. I’ve been opening the box and looking at it every day this past week LOLOL. They also sent me two boxes of butterfly pea flower and jasmine loose tea along with sugar cookies with gold flakes, which was super cute. Sorry for the low lighting - took these photos at night after putting the toddler to bed.


Congratulations!  I have these and wear them to death.  I’m even considering upgrading my rose gold ones to pave


----------



## Lotus718

I’m purchasing my first YG 10 motif soon (have purchased a few other pieces from the same VCA SA previously) and was wondering if VCA has any holiday packaging or promo items if you purchase during the holiday season (I’ve never received any previously)? If yes, do you ask for it or does your SA send it to you automatically (I’m in the US)?


----------



## lolakitten

pearl421 said:


> Hi all!!! So after MUCH waiting and excitement, I finally got my vintage Alhambra diamond white gold earrings!!!! I placed the order and put down the deposit with my SA at the NY 5th Avenue flagship mid August and got these last Sunday. I’ve been opening the box and looking at it every day this past week LOLOL. They also sent me two boxes of butterfly pea flower and jasmine loose tea along with sugar cookies with gold flakes, which was super cute. Sorry for the low lighting - took these photos at night after putting the toddler to bed.


Gorgeous   Enjoy!!


----------



## JewelryLover101

Lotus718 said:


> I’m purchasing my first YG 10 motif soon (have purchased a few other pieces from the same VCA SA previously) and was wondering if VCA has any holiday packaging or promo items if you purchase during the holiday season (I’ve never received any previously)? If yes, do you ask for it or does your SA send it to you automatically (I’m in the US)?


As far as I’m aware, there is no holiday packaging (at least in the US) for Christmas or any other holiday. I think some SAs may send out ”gifts” (chocolates, jewelry trays, etc.), but it is probably a little tacky to ask for them (just my opinion of course).


----------



## lulu-47

Hi all, I’m looking to purchase my next VCA piece and I think I’ve decided on the sweet perle clover ring in yellow gold! I went to the store at the weekend and also tried the bracelet (which I loved), the single row diamond ring (which I liked but I think I prefer the clover motif so that it ties in with my vintage Alhambra bracelet).
I’m going back this week to try again and decide on size. I’m thinking that as the ring is not resizeable, it might be better to purchase it leaning in the large size. I’m sure I’ve heard people mention here that you can get inserts for rings to help them fit more snugly. Is that something VCA would provide or would I get it elsewhere?
I actually wanted to get the ring to wear on my middle finger but I think I’m going to struggle with sizing as the sweet clover ring only goes up to a 59 and ideally I thing I would need a 60 as my knuckle is quite large. When I tried in store, they only had one which would fit my ring finger which I actually quite like… Alternatively the single row and the original perle clover go up to a 62 I believe… need to try again I think!
On a side note, I also went into Cartier to try the Clash and whilst the SA at Cartier was very helpful, I thought the level of service at VCA was so much better. I’m a new customer (not new to the brand but I have just moved countries), turned up without an appointment but yet at VCA, they seated me at a counter and offered champagne. At Cartier, we stood at a counter and weren’t offered anything.  In both stores, I went in wearing my existing VCA and Cartier jewellery (if that makes a difference). I don’t really care about free champagne although it is nice but just thought it was interesting how the two stores had quite a different feel!


----------



## Storm Spirit

Can anyone recommend an SA in the UK? Preferably Harrods or Bond Street. I've left my details with a couple of SAs but no one has got back to me yet. I have no in store purchase history in the UK. TIA!


----------



## DS2006

Lotus718 said:


> I’m purchasing my first YG 10 motif soon (have purchased a few other pieces from the same VCA SA previously) and was wondering if VCA has any holiday packaging or promo items if you purchase during the holiday season (I’ve never received any previously)? If yes, do you ask for it or does your SA send it to you automatically (I’m in the US)?



I've never seen special holiday packaging and small gifts sometimes are sent and sometimes not. I would never ask for a gift.


----------



## Mali_

Eye candy:









						Entering Van Cleef & Arpels and Charlotte Gastaut's Enchanting Garden
					

French artist Charlotte Gastaut and Van Cleef & Arpels imagine an enchanting world to showcase its most precious high-jewellery collections.



					www.prestigeonline.com
				












						Inside the fantastic universe of Van Cleef & Arpels
					

The universe of Van Cleef & Arpels is built upon the three main elements of fantasy, wonder and poetry.




					www.prestigeonline.com


----------



## DS2006

Mali_ said:


> Eye candy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entering Van Cleef & Arpels and Charlotte Gastaut's Enchanting Garden
> 
> 
> French artist Charlotte Gastaut and Van Cleef & Arpels imagine an enchanting world to showcase its most precious high-jewellery collections.
> 
> 
> 
> www.prestigeonline.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the fantastic universe of Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> The universe of Van Cleef & Arpels is built upon the three main elements of fantasy, wonder and poetry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.prestigeonline.com


Fabulous!


----------



## 8seventeen19

kphongkong said:


> has anyone joined 2 x 5 motif bracelets together to make a necklace? would love to see/hear stone recommendations for this!


I do a 5 motif with a Magic bracelet. Works beautifully!


----------



## nicole0612

8seventeen19 said:


> I do a 5 motif with a Magic bracelet. Works beautifully!


I just purchased a magic bracelet and was thinking of trying the same thing! I would love to see a photo of how you wear it if you feel comfortable sharing.


----------



## Kimberly kuhl

I think I found a van cle e ft that was switched by jewrler  did any lion apprils by van cleef have a stamp that look like initials onto of or with in the 18 k stamp how can I confirm or authenticate this info


----------



## BookishBlonde

I just received my first VCA piece in the mail today and it’s safe to say I am smitten. I purchased the vintage Alhambra malachite pendant. The packaging from VCA made the experience feel even more special (I was very impressed and thought the packaging was much nicer than Cartier packaging, not that I’m complaining).
When I first saw the necklace I gasped because it was so much more beautiful in person than in the photos! I am wearing it now and so in love  

I know malachite does not like water so this necklace should not be worn to swim or shower. Do any VCA lovers have any other tips for caring for this necklace (malachite specifically)? Do you feel comfortable wearing the necklace for light exercise such as yoga, Pilates, etc.?

Any and all tips are greatly appreciated! After seeing this necklace in person, I am certain it will not be my last VCA purchase!


----------



## floridamama

BookishBlonde said:


> I just received my first VCA piece in the mail today and it’s safe to say I am smitten. I purchased the vintage Alhambra malachite pendant. The packaging from VCA made the experience feel even more special (I was very impressed and thought the packaging was much nicer than Cartier packaging, not that I’m complaining).
> When I first saw the necklace I gasped because it was so much more beautiful in person than in the photos! I am wearing it now and so in love
> 
> I know malachite does not like water so this necklace should not be worn to swim or shower. Do any VCA lovers have any other tips for caring for this necklace (malachite specifically)? Do you feel comfortable wearing the necklace for light exercise such as yoga, Pilates, etc.?
> 
> Any and all tips are greatly appreciated! After seeing this necklace in person, I am certain it will not be my last VCA purchase!


I don’t have your exact necklace, I have the magic malachite pendant and earrings. Mine are still in excellent condition- I am careful not to wear against my skin when I know I will be in a humid or  sweaty situation, that can also cause discoloration.
Congratulations and wear it in the best of health !


----------



## lolakitten

I’m sure this has been asked before, but do we know if the purchase databases are connected between standalone stores & concessions?


----------



## kvitka4u

Hi. I was wondering if anyone has any insights on when vintage Alhambra hammered gold 5 motif bracelet will be available in US. I’m ‘craving’ one so badly and was told by phone rep that they will have some back in stock before holidays but nothing yet. Any intel would be appreciated!


----------



## lulu-47

So I went back to the boutique this week to try the rings on again….
I’ve changed my mind! I think on my hand (probably due to my large middle knuckle lol), rings do look better on my ring finger and I prefer it to the look on my middle finger.
I tried the sweet clover ring again and also tried the single row diamond perle- I decided I love the single row more than the sweet clover which I wasn’t expecting!
My SA did not have the single row in YG so is going to try and get hold of one for me.
Am I making the right decision? Please excuse the badly angled photos!


----------



## eletons

lulu-47 said:


> So I went back to the boutique this week to try the rings on again….
> I’ve changed my mind! I think on my hand (probably due to my large middle knuckle lol), rings do look better on my ring finger and I prefer it to the look on my middle finger.
> I tried the sweet clover ring again and also tried the single row diamond perle- I decided I love the single row more than the sweet clover which I wasn’t expecting!
> My SA did not have the single row in YG so is going to try and get hold of one for me.
> Am I making the right decision? Please excuse the badly angled photos!
> View attachment 5264896
> View attachment 5264897


Single row it is. It makes your fingers look slender.


----------



## jenaps

lulu-47 said:


> So I went back to the boutique this week to try the rings on again….
> I’ve changed my mind! I think on my hand (probably due to my large middle knuckle lol), rings do look better on my ring finger and I prefer it to the look on my middle finger.
> I tried the sweet clover ring again and also tried the single row diamond perle- I decided I love the single row more than the sweet clover which I wasn’t expecting!
> My SA did not have the single row in YG so is going to try and get hold of one for me.
> Am I making the right decision? Please excuse the badly angled photos!
> View attachment 5264896
> View attachment 5264897


Both look great!  From the pictures I agree the single looks best on you. But I don’t think you can make a wrong choice!


----------



## BigAkoya

lulu-47 said:


> So I went back to the boutique this week to try the rings on again….
> I’ve changed my mind! I think on my hand (probably due to my large middle knuckle lol), rings do look better on my ring finger and I prefer it to the look on my middle finger.
> I tried the sweet clover ring again and also tried the single row diamond perle- I decided I love the single row more than the sweet clover which I wasn’t expecting!
> My SA did not have the single row in YG so is going to try and get hold of one for me.
> Am I making the right decision? Please excuse the badly angled photos!
> View attachment 5264896
> View attachment 5264897


I love the Sweet Clover on you.  It's chunkier and has character.  It has a lot more presence than the single row.  To me, the single row looks like a wedding band, especially when worn alone on the fourth finger (e.g. an ex-wedding ring now worn on the right hand). I know others will disagree, but that's what I see when I see that ring worn on the fourth finger alone.  The single row ring is nothing more than an eternity band with milgrain bead edges.  I find the Sweet Clover much more artistic and interesting.  It also goes great with your Sweet Clover bracelet... beautiful together! 

Just my two cents.  Hope that helps in your decision.  Good luck!


----------



## EpiFanatic

lolakitten said:


> I’m sure this has been asked before, but do we know if the purchase databases are connected between standalone stores & concessions?


Purchases at Neiman Marcus boutiques are not


lulu-47 said:


> So I went back to the boutique this week to try the rings on again….
> I’ve changed my mind! I think on my hand (probably due to my large middle knuckle lol), rings do look better on my ring finger and I prefer it to the look on my middle finger.
> I tried the sweet clover ring again and also tried the single row diamond perle- I decided I love the single row more than the sweet clover which I wasn’t expecting!
> My SA did not have the single row in YG so is going to try and get hold of one for me.
> Am I making the right decision? Please excuse the badly angled photos!
> View attachment 5264896
> View attachment 5264897


love the single row on you. Looks more distinctive and elegant.


----------



## lulu-47

BigAkoya said:


> I love the Sweet Clover on you.  It's chunkier and has character.  It has a lot more presence than the single row.  To me, the single row looks like a wedding band, especially when worn alone on the fourth finger (e.g. an ex-wedding ring now worn on the right hand). I know others will disagree, but that's what I see when I see that ring worn on the fourth finger alone.  The single row ring is nothing more than an eternity band with milgrain bead edges.  I find the Sweet Clover much more artistic and interesting.  It also goes great with your Sweet Clover bracelet... beautiful together!
> 
> Just my two cents.  Hope that helps in your decision.  Good luck!


Oh yes, that’s true… I see what you mean. Do you think the single row would look better if work on the middle finger?
Having tried both rings, I do like them both but am very aware that the single row is much better value (as much as any VCA can be considered good value) considering the carats vs. the sweet clover… I had also started to think that the single row is more timeless and elegant?


----------



## lulu-47

EpiFanatic said:


> Purchases at Neiman Marcus boutiques are not
> 
> love the single row on you. Looks more distinctive and elegant.


Thank you, I also think that it looks slightly more elegant than the sweet clover


----------



## lulu-47

jenaps said:


> Both look great!  From the pictures I agree the single looks best on you. But I don’t think you can make a wrong choice!


Thanks


----------



## lulu-47

eletons said:


> Single row it is. It makes your fingers look slender.


Thank you


----------



## wisconsin

Deleted


----------



## Feliciaffm

BigAkoya said:


> I love the Sweet Clover on you.  It's chunkier and has character.  It has a lot more presence than the single row.  To me, the single row looks like a wedding band, especially when worn alone on the fourth finger (e.g. an ex-wedding ring now worn on the right hand). I know others will disagree, but that's what I see when I see that ring worn on the fourth finger alone.  The single row ring is nothing more than an eternity band with milgrain bead edges.  I find the Sweet Clover much more artistic and interesting.  It also goes great with your Sweet Clover bracelet... beautiful together!
> 
> Just my two cents.  Hope that helps in your decision.  Good luck!


Exactly what I thought and why I got the Sweet Clover


----------



## BigAkoya

lulu-47 said:


> Oh yes, that’s true… I see what you mean. Do you think the single row would look better if work on the middle finger?
> Having tried both rings, I do like them both but am very aware that the single row is much better value (as much as any VCA can be considered good value) considering the carats vs. the sweet clover… I had also started to think that the single row is more timeless and elegant?


Hi!  Here are my thoughts, and of course, it's just one person's opinion.

I personally do not like the one row.  It's plain and does not make any statement, like a plain eternity ring which is not my personal style.  Also, if you like the VCA look, for the 95% of the population who has no clue what VCA is, it will look like an eternity band. Yes, the classic eternity band married ladies wear.  I supposed you can say all eternity bands are timeless.  I would suggest asking yourself would you still love that thin eternity band look if the ring were a non-branded ring, not VCA?  Would you love it if you saw it at Macy's?  Also, would you wear the ring alone without your bracelet?  I like for each piece of my bling to stand alone, so think about that too.

The Sweet clover ring to me is the better of the two options.  It goes great with your bracelet.  It is artistic and has style.  Is this Sweet clover ring timeless? Not to me.  It's youthful. My guess is you will probably tire of it a few years from now, maybe not if you continue to like thin rings.

My vote is to get the classic Clover if you want timeless.  It's the best of both worlds... the classic looks great with your bracelet and it's iconic.. a true classic.  The price point is higher, but it will last forever.  If you can't stomach the higher price point now or if you tried on the classic and find it too thick, my vote is still for the Sweets.  It may take a decade for you to tire of the Sweets ring, and that's a lot of years of wear!

As we age, our tastes change.  My taste has changed from YG to now all white metal (platinum or WG).  I got rid of all my YG.  Do I regret it?  Not at all.  When I was in my YG phase, I loved all my pieces and loved wearing them.

So... my final vote...
Option 1) Get the Classic Clover Ring
Option 2) Get the Sweet Clover Ring.  Forget about 10 years down the road or timeless.  Life changes.  Get it now, stare at it, and get that ear to ear smile every time you look at it.

Just my two cents for a different point of view. Hope that helps.


----------



## DS2006

I think both are very pretty (although I haven't had a chance to try them on), but I agree that a ring with clovers is more distinctively VCA than the single row.  I have considered these as an alternative for my wedding set to wear on my left ring finger.


----------



## 911snowball

One of my most worn pieces of VCA (next to my VA pave earrings). This is the older wider style, I have lost count of the compliments I receive on this ring. It sparkles like mad.


----------



## eternallove4bag

lulu-47 said:


> So I went back to the boutique this week to try the rings on again….
> I’ve changed my mind! I think on my hand (probably due to my large middle knuckle lol), rings do look better on my ring finger and I prefer it to the look on my middle finger.
> I tried the sweet clover ring again and also tried the single row diamond perle- I decided I love the single row more than the sweet clover which I wasn’t expecting!
> My SA did not have the single row in YG so is going to try and get hold of one for me.
> Am I making the right decision? Please excuse the badly angled photos!
> View attachment 5264896
> View attachment 5264897


Both are stunning on you but I personally love the single row better than the sweet clover. If you like the clover ring more, my preference would be for the wider version. I know single row perlee ring is less recognizable but it’s elegance is timeless imo. And I love how the diamonds sparkle on the single row! Breathtakingly so.


----------



## eternallove4bag

911snowball said:


> One of my most worn pieces of VCA (next to my VA pave earrings). This is the older wider style, I have lost count of the compliments I receive on this ring. It sparkles like mad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5265304


And you wear it so beautifully too!


----------



## DS2006

I was looking at the single row ring and the Estelle ring in white gold and platinum. The pricing is interesting on these, but the Estelle is clearly the better value. I think Estelle only comes in platinum, so this will only work for the people who wear white metals.

Estelle, platinum, 29 stones .79ctw., $8500

Perlee 1 row, white gold, 32 stones .55ctw, $8100









						Estelle wedding band - VCARN57O00 - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Estelle wedding band, platinum, round diamonds; diamond quality DEF, IF to VVS.




					www.vancleefarpels.com
				












						Perlée diamonds ring, 1 row - VCARP4E200 - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Perlée diamonds ring, 1 row, rhodium plated 18K white gold, round diamonds; diamond quality DEF, IF to VVS




					www.vancleefarpels.com


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> I was looking at the single row ring and the Estelle ring in white gold and platinum. The pricing is interesting on these, but the Estelle is clearly the better value. I think Estelle only comes in platinum, so this will only work for the people who wear white metals.
> 
> Estelle, platinum, 29 stones .79ctw., $8500
> 
> Perlee 1 row, white gold, 32 stones .55ctw, $8100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estelle wedding band - VCARN57O00 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Estelle wedding band, platinum, round diamonds; diamond quality DEF, IF to VVS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perlée diamonds ring, 1 row - VCARP4E200 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Perlée diamonds ring, 1 row, rhodium plated 18K white gold, round diamonds; diamond quality DEF, IF to VVS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com


For an eternity wedding band like you mentioned, I think the Estelle is nice.  I like the channel set look with the diamonds in the Estelle.  Great thought!


----------



## lynne_ross

DS2006 said:


> I was looking at the single row ring and the Estelle ring in white gold and platinum. The pricing is interesting on these, but the Estelle is clearly the better value. I think Estelle only comes in platinum, so this will only work for the people who wear white metals.
> 
> Estelle, platinum, 29 stones .79ctw., $8500
> 
> Perlee 1 row, white gold, 32 stones .55ctw, $8100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estelle wedding band - VCARN57O00 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Estelle wedding band, platinum, round diamonds; diamond quality DEF, IF to VVS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perlée diamonds ring, 1 row - VCARP4E200 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Perlée diamonds ring, 1 row, rhodium plated 18K white gold, round diamonds; diamond quality DEF, IF to VVS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com


I actually like the Estelle more and it looks like better value too for people looking for this style.


----------



## eletons

DS2006 said:


> I was looking at the single row ring and the Estelle ring in white gold and platinum. The pricing is interesting on these, but the Estelle is clearly the better value. I think Estelle only comes in platinum, so this will only work for the people who wear white metals.
> 
> Estelle, platinum, 29 stones .79ctw., $8500
> 
> Perlee 1 row, white gold, 32 stones .55ctw, $8100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estelle wedding band - VCARN57O00 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Estelle wedding band, platinum, round diamonds; diamond quality DEF, IF to VVS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perlée diamonds ring, 1 row - VCARP4E200 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Perlée diamonds ring, 1 row, rhodium plated 18K white gold, round diamonds; diamond quality DEF, IF to VVS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com


I looked at the inner work on both pieces and it looks like the technique they make the rings is a bit different. The Estelle got the extra metal row in the inner circle while the perlee got almost none inner metal. This might mean that perlee requires a bit more work to secure all the stones since it got no obvious inner metal to protect the stones. For the eyes, it looks like perlee is more refined than the Estelle.


----------



## tenshix

DS2006 said:


> I was looking at the single row ring and the Estelle ring in white gold and platinum. The pricing is interesting on these, but the Estelle is clearly the better value. I think Estelle only comes in platinum, so this will only work for the people who wear white metals.
> 
> Estelle, platinum, 29 stones .79ctw., $8500
> 
> Perlee 1 row, white gold, 32 stones .55ctw, $8100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estelle wedding band - VCARN57O00 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Estelle wedding band, platinum, round diamonds; diamond quality DEF, IF to VVS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perlée diamonds ring, 1 row - VCARP4E200 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Perlée diamonds ring, 1 row, rhodium plated 18K white gold, round diamonds; diamond quality DEF, IF to VVS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com



I was looking at both of these as well as RHR and I always wondered what the difference would look like on the hand. I was leaning towards the Estelle as well due to the platinum and slightly bigger stones but it seems like the Perlee edge is also less pronounced on it. If you or any other ladies get to a boutique before me I would love to see some mod shots of them so we can see the difference! Omicron variant willing, I might be able to travel for the holidays at which point I can hopefully visit a boutique in person since Covid started.


----------



## lulu-47

Thanks all for your help, I really appreciate your insights! It’s such a difficult decision to make (albeit a very fortunate position to be in). I think I’m torn because I love the clover design but the sweet size does seem to be very overpriced. I did try the classic perlee clover (no photos) but thought it was too chunky. The single row however is gorgeous but as @BigAkoya says, it could  look like a wedding band.
However, I agree with @eternallove4bag , it is incredibly sparkly in real life and does look amazing.
So, I have a new plan- I have asked my SA to try and get a larger sized single row for me to try on my middle finger (hopefully will look less wedding like on that finger). I have also asked to try the classic perlee clover again in a larger size for my middle finger (thank you @911snowball , your stunning photo inspired me to try again!). I’m also going to try the sweet clover again to see if I feel any differently.


----------



## BigAkoya

lulu-47 said:


> Thanks all for your help, I really appreciate your insights! It’s such a difficult decision to make (albeit a very fortunate position to be in). I think I’m torn because I love the clover design but the sweet size does seem to be very overpriced. I did try the classic perlee clover (no photos) but thought it was too chunky. The single row however is gorgeous but as @BigAkoya says, it could  look like a wedding band.
> However, I agree with @eternallove4bag , it is incredibly sparkly in real life and does look amazing.
> So, I have a new plan- I have asked my SA to try and get a larger sized single row for me to try on my middle finger (hopefully will look less wedding like on that finger). I have also asked to try the classic perlee clover again in a larger size for my middle finger (thank you @911snowball , your stunning photo inspired me to try again!). I’m also going to try the sweet clover again to see if I feel any differently.


Great new plan!  I hope you will love the classic perlee clover.  I think that is so iconic and timeless.  If you do get it, @911snowball gets all the credit for her fabulous photo!  

Whatever you decide, all VCA is gorgeous so you can't go wrong.  It's personal preference.  
Good luck to you!  As you can guess, we are all waiting with bated breath to hear what you picked!


----------



## hers4eva

I came across on the internet yesterday that VCA sells a limited amount of Vintage Alhambra ‘Rock Crystal’ bracelets and necklaces for the billionaire VIP customers.

What’s your knowledge on the rock crystal? Does anyone own this special Rock Crystal jewelry, any pictures


----------



## lulu-47

911snowball said:


> One of my most worn pieces of VCA (next to my VA pave earrings). This is the older wider style, I have lost count of the compliments I receive on this ring. It sparkles like mad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5265304


May I ask what size your ring is please? Looks amazing


----------



## 8seventeen19

hers4eva said:


> I came across on the internet yesterday that VCA sells a limited amount of Vintage Alhambra ‘Rock Crystal’ bracelets and necklaces for the billionaire VIP customers.
> 
> What’s your knowledge on the rock crystal? Does anyone own this special Rock Crystal jewelry, any pictures


I'm far from a billionaire and I've been offered the 20 motif and 5 motif. I declined since it's yellow gold. I believe there is a member or two here with pieces. 

Anyone going to the VCA holiday party at their respective store? My SA said there will be a surprise. Not sure if it's just my store and there are pieces being brought in or if there will be an announcement/reveal. I'm really curious!


----------



## jenaps

I have @BigAkoya to thank for the great advice on a travel jewelry case. This past trip I was thinking about you as I put my earrings down on the night stand.  That will be the last time I haphazardly travel with my bling!

I don’t travel with this much ever but wanted to play around.  I swear I love playing with my jewelry just as much as I love wearing it!

Bonus the case also perfectly fits two of the VCA bracelet holders!


----------



## glamourbag

jenaps said:


> I have @BigAkoya to thank for the great advice on a travel jewelry case. This past trip I was thinking about you as I put my earrings down on the night stand.  That will be the last time I haphazardly travel with my bling!
> 
> I don’t travel with this much ever but wanted to play around.  I swear I love playing with my jewelry just as much as I love wearing it!
> 
> Bonus the case also perfectly fits two of the VCA bracelet holders!
> View attachment 5267105
> 
> View attachment 5267107
> 
> View attachment 5267110
> 
> View attachment 5267111


I love these Wolf cases! Yes a big thank you to @BigAkoya as well for her info on these. @jenaps  How lovely your pretty items are in this case!!


----------



## BigAkoya

jenaps said:


> I have @BigAkoya to thank for the great advice on a travel jewelry case. This past trip I was thinking about you as I put my earrings down on the night stand.  That will be the last time I haphazardly travel with my bling!
> 
> I don’t travel with this much ever but wanted to play around.  I swear I love playing with my jewelry just as much as I love wearing it!
> 
> Bonus the case also perfectly fits two of the VCA bracelet holders!
> View attachment 5267105
> 
> View attachment 5267107
> 
> View attachment 5267110
> 
> View attachment 5267111


Love this!  All your gorgeous pieces fit perfectly!  You’re ready for Paris!


----------



## lolakitten

Is there a such thing as a white gold very large model frivole pendant?
Or would that hang funny on such a long chain?


----------



## lynne_ross

lolakitten said:


> Is there a such thing as a white gold very large model frivole pendant?
> Or would that hang funny on such a long chain?


I think the very large only comes in yg non pave and wg pave. It doubles as a clip/pin. I personally like it and find it very versatile, but I don’t own it.


----------



## lolakitten

lynne_ross said:


> I think the very large only comes in yg non pave and wg pave. It doubles as a clip/pin. I personally like it and find it very versatile, but I don’t own it.


Yeah from what I’ve seen in pics it’s a very cool but playful piece.
They need to do more white pieces


----------



## BigAkoya

lolakitten said:


> Is there a such thing as a white gold very large model frivole pendant?
> Or would that hang funny on such a long chain?


Hi!  It comes in WG pave.  I tried it on thinking to add it as a 3rd piece.  It's very nice and hangs well.  However, for me, it was not big enough to make a statement and wear as a long pendant.  It's a good size, but if you want a punch, wearing it short would look better. If you like smaller pendants worn on a long chain, it's perfect.  The flower clip does not droop over as it's not super big nor heavy.  I am not sure about flipping as I only tried it on vs. wearing it all day.  My guess is it will flip.

I have a panda clip which I used to hang on the bottom of a 20.  The panda does flip, but it's an easy fix.  You can insert one of those silicon earring post stoppers to each pin thread to prevent it from flipping.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Notorious Pink

8seventeen19 said:


> I'm far from a billionaire and I've been offered the 20 motif and 5 motif. I declined since it's yellow gold. I believe there is a member or two here with pieces.
> 
> Anyone going to the VCA holiday party at their respective store? My SA said there will be a surprise. Not sure if it's just my store and there are pieces being brought in or if there will be an announcement/reveal. I'm really curious!



5th Ave had a party a few weeks ago. I was thrilled to spot one of our members there.


----------



## lolakitten

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  It comes in WG pave.  I tried it on thinking to add it as a 3rd piece.  It's very nice and hangs well.  However, for me, it was not big enough to make a statement and wear as a long pendant.  It's a good size, but if you want a punch, wearing it short would look better. If you like smaller pendants worn on a long chain, it's perfect.  The flower clip does not droop over as it's not super big nor heavy.  I am not sure about flipping as I only tried it on vs. wearing it all day.  My guess is it will flip.
> 
> I have a panda clip which I used to hang on the bottom of a 20.  The panda does flip, but it's an easy fix.  You can insert one of those silicon earring post stoppers to each pin thread to prevent it from flipping.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks for the insight. Another one added to the list to try on…. Maybe the large would be a better option since it’s shorter.


----------



## BigAkoya

lulu-47 said:


> Thanks all for your help, I really appreciate your insights! It’s such a difficult decision to make (albeit a very fortunate position to be in). I think I’m torn because I love the clover design but the sweet size does seem to be very overpriced. I did try the classic perlee clover (no photos) but thought it was too chunky. The single row however is gorgeous but as @BigAkoya says, it could  look like a wedding band.
> However, I agree with @eternallove4bag , it is incredibly sparkly in real life and does look amazing.
> So, I have a new plan- I have asked my SA to try and get a larger sized single row for me to try on my middle finger (hopefully will look less wedding like on that finger). I have also asked to try the classic perlee clover again in a larger size for my middle finger (thank you @911snowball , your stunning photo inspired me to try again!). I’m also going to try the sweet clover again to see if I feel any differently.


Found this photo for you!   Imagine the WG is YG.  It's your YG VA bracelet with the clover ring!  (you can use your finger to cover the oynx bracelet if you want to really visualize the look).  I think the clover would be beautiful! Good luck!


----------



## BigAkoya

lolakitten said:


> Thanks for the insight. Another one added to the list to try on…. Maybe the large would be a better option since it’s shorter.


Yes, I think if you wear short pendants, the large is great.  Here is why:

The large flower is a true pendant.  Meaning, the metal loops that connect to the chain are at the top of the flower (one loop for each top petal), so it truly hangs properly.  The very large flower is a clip that can be converted to a pendant.  True, but the chain is hanging off the clip and not the flower hence it's not really flush against your body. 

I think if you plan to wear it short, I would get the large.  Or, if you really want the very large size, I would ask VCA to make it a true pendant, not a clip/pendant. 

I hope that helped a bit.  Frivole is so gorgeous to me... I hope VCA comes out with more WG Frivole pieces.


----------



## lulu-47

BigAkoya said:


> Found this photo for you!   Imagine the WG is YG.  It's your YG VA bracelet with the clover ring!  (you can use your finger to cover the oynx bracelet if you want to really visualize the look).  I think the clover would be beautiful! Good luck!
> 
> View attachment 5268171


Oh thank you so much, that is very helpful!
I do love the original clover but just worried it is too chunky for every day wear (I’m quite casual). My SA is trying to locate one for me in the correct size for my ring finger but if I want it for my middle finger (size 60 due to chunky knuckle) he said it will have to be made especially. I get that there are low stock levels etc etc but it’s kind of annoying because ideally I’d like to try them side by side to compare how it looks on each finger…. It’s a lot of money to spend and I feel that I’d like to try them properly!
In the meantime, I’m due to go back and try the sweet clover soon. I do love the sweet clover up close but I’m just aware that from a distance the clovers aren’t really distinguishable in terms of shape (or maybe I just need glasses )


----------



## lulu-47

lulu-47 said:


> Oh thank you so much, that is very helpful!
> I do love the original clover but just worried it is too chunky for every day wear (I’m quite casual). My SA is trying to locate one for me in the correct size for my ring finger but if I want it for my middle finger (size 60 due to chunky knuckle) he said it will have to be made especially. I get that there are low stock levels etc etc but it’s kind of annoying because ideally I’d like to try them side by side to compare how it looks on each finger…. It’s a lot of money to spend and I feel that I’d like to try them properly!
> In the meantime, I’m due to go back and try the sweet clover soon. I do love the sweet clover up close but I’m just aware that from a distance the clovers aren’t really distinguishable in terms of shape (or maybe I just need glasses )


Just to add to this-
This is why I was drawn originally to the single row. It is sort of more casual than the classic clover but (perhaps) a bit more impactful than the sweet. But- I face the same dilemma as above in terms of sizing, the right ring finger size is more readily available whilst the size 60 for my middle finger would have to be made especially. I also can’t get it out of my head now as looking like a second wedding ring if worn on the ring finger (I already wear my wedding set on my left hand)


----------



## lolakitten

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, I think if you wear short pendants, the large is great.  Here is why:
> 
> The large flower is a true pendant.  Meaning, the metal loops that connect to the chain are at the top of the flower (one loop for each top petal), so it truly hangs properly.  The very large flower is a clip that can be converted to a pendant.  True, but the chain is hanging off the clip and not the flower hence it's not really flush against your body.
> 
> I think if you plan to wear it short, I would get the large.  Or, if you really want the very large size, I would ask VCA to make it a true pendant, not a clip/pendant.
> 
> I hope that helped a bit.  Frivole is so gorgeous to me... I hope VCA comes out with more WG Frivole pieces.


That’s precisely what I was worried about, the connection being in the wrong place to hang flush.
Thing is, I like the look of the double chain when worn short, kind of like how people wear the long magic doubled up.
The large kind of has an awkward size to my eye, I can’t put my finger on why. 
I hope so too. I really like some of the cluster designs that only come in yellow.


----------



## lolakitten

I’m planning a nice big (for me) purchase this year for my birthday, so I’m trying have a short list of items as backup in case my first choice is unavailable. I’ve given my SA a heads up of what I really want, but they’re so crazy busy with the holiday rush and stock being so low… 
I just hope things replenish a bit by March!!  Funny thing is my first choice item is in stock now online 
I’m going to drive myself crazy in the mean time.

I did get a hardcover winter catalog book in the mail, that was fun little surprise mixed in with the bills


----------



## BigAkoya

lolakitten said:


> That’s precisely what I was worried about, the connection being in the wrong place to hang flush.
> Thing is, I like the look of the double chain when worn short, kind of like how people wear the long magic doubled up.
> The large kind of has an awkward size to my eye, I can’t put my finger on why.
> I hope so too. I really like some of the cluster designs that only come in yellow.


Yes, you are right!  
If you like the look of the Magic size, the large will be too small.  The large to me is neither the look of a delicate small flower nor the bold look of a jumbo flower.  The neither here nor there size may be what bothers you.  Another reason may be that in all WG, large pieces can look a bit like a "silver" jewelry.  With an all WG piece, there is a fine line between an all WG piece looking like a piece of fine jewelry vs. looking like a piece of silver jewelry.  I hope that made sense.  I hope you get to try them on to see.  I think the Very Large Pave would be pretty when worn short, but not long.  Just my thoughts of course.


----------



## seffy

Hi, all! New user here who is thinking of getting her first VCA piece. Would anyone know whether the vintage Alhambras have had or will have a price increase?


----------



## DS2006

seffy said:


> Hi, all! New user here who is thinking of getting her first VCA piece. Would anyone know whether the vintage Alhambras have had or will have a price increase?



There have been price increases in the past, of course. But they do not happen at any particular time. Sometimes years have gone by with no increase. No one can predict when another increase will be. We usually learn of an increase shortly before it happens.


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,
I recently got Lotus earrings small in WG. This is my only WG piece and I am wondering what could go well with the earrings and also suit my skin tone. I tried magic pave pendant in WG a while back and found it was unflattering due to too much contrast on me. I also don’t wear rings.
Just wearing one of the earrings as a pendant to see how the matching  pendant would be and I am not sure I like this.
 Any thoughts on what would go with the earrings? Thanks!


----------



## eternallove4bag

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> I recently got Lotus earrings small in WG. This is my only WG piece and I am wondering what could go well with the earrings and also suit my skin tone. I tried magic pave pendant in WG a while back and found it was unflattering due to too much contrast on me. I also don’t wear rings.
> Just wearing one of the earrings as a pendant to see how the matching  pendant would be and I am not sure I like this.
> Any thoughts on what would go with the earrings? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5269809


Ooh my vote for the matching lotus pendant please! There’s something so darn special about matching earrings and pendant. Now that I have seen this pic I am badgering irl for u to get these


----------



## MyHjourney

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> I recently got Lotus earrings small in WG. This is my only WG piece and I am wondering what could go well with the earrings and also suit my skin tone. I tried magic pave pendant in WG a while back and found it was unflattering due to too much contrast on me. I also don’t wear rings.
> Just wearing one of the earrings as a pendant to see how the matching  pendant would be and I am not sure I like this.
> Any thoughts on what would go with the earrings? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5269809


Voting for the lotus ring! (Oops edited as I realised you mentioned you don’t wear rings. The matching necklace shown here looks great on you but I also tried the lotus clip which is the same size as the lotus on the ring, and it was also beautiful on!)

I think it’s nice to have a size difference between earrings and necklace. Also you can use it as a clip!


----------



## lulu-47

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> I recently got Lotus earrings small in WG. This is my only WG piece and I am wondering what could go well with the earrings and also suit my skin tone. I tried magic pave pendant in WG a while back and found it was unflattering due to too much contrast on me. I also don’t wear rings.
> Just wearing one of the earrings as a pendant to see how the matching  pendant would be and I am not sure I like this.
> Any thoughts on what would go with the earrings? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5269809


Pendant would look stunning!


----------



## KristinS

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> I recently got Lotus earrings small in WG. This is my only WG piece and I am wondering what could go well with the earrings and also suit my skin tone. I tried magic pave pendant in WG a while back and found it was unflattering due to too much contrast on me. I also don’t wear rings.
> Just wearing one of the earrings as a pendant to see how the matching  pendant would be and I am not sure I like this.
> Any thoughts on what would go with the earrings? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5269809


This design is spectacular … PENDANT !!


----------



## lulu-47

So I went back to the boutique and tried all three rings again (albeit single row in RG as my SA didn’t have in YG yet). I have come to a decision!
First of all, I decided that whichever ring I get, I do want to wear it on my right ring finger rather than on my middle finger. This rules out the single row as I just can’t unsee it as a wedding ring when worn on this finger.
So, after much deliberating between the original clover and the sweet, I have decided on the original clover ring! My initial thoughts that it was too chunky changed the more and more I tried it on. I went back and forth between the two rings and the more I ‘got used’ to the look of the original, I just love it so much. I have quite long fingers and it just has a bit more presence than the sweet and the design is just so amazing  I have always loved the original clover and can’t believe it will be mine!
Next dilemma was sizing… I tried a 54 and a 53, both were comfortable and at first I was leaning towards the 53 as I am so paranoid that the 54 might  fall off. I think I’ve now decided on the 54 though to allow for swelling (I was trying on in an airconditioned store but I live in a tropical climate). I would also be worried that my knuckles might get bigger with age… is this a sensible decision?


----------



## eletons

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> I recently got Lotus earrings small in WG. This is my only WG piece and I am wondering what could go well with the earrings and also suit my skin tone. I tried magic pave pendant in WG a while back and found it was unflattering due to too much contrast on me. I also don’t wear rings.
> Just wearing one of the earrings as a pendant to see how the matching  pendant would be and I am not sure I like this.
> Any thoughts on what would go with the earrings? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5269809


Congratulations! You finally got it. You wear it so well.


----------



## eletons

lulu-47 said:


> So I went back to the boutique and tried all three rings again (albeit single row in RG as my SA didn’t have in YG yet). I have come to a decision!
> First of all, I decided that whichever ring I get, I do want to wear it on my right ring finger rather than on my middle finger. This rules out the single row as I just can’t unsee it as a wedding ring when worn on this finger.
> So, after much deliberating between the original clover and the sweet, I have decided on the original clover ring! My initial thoughts that it was too chunky changed the more and more I tried it on. I went back and forth between the two rings and the more I ‘got used’ to the look of the original, I just love it so much. I have quite long fingers and it just has a bit more presence than the sweet and the design is just so amazing  I have always loved the original clover and can’t believe it will be mine!
> Next dilemma was sizing… I tried a 54 and a 53, both were comfortable and at first I was leaning towards the 53 as I am so paranoid that the 54 might  fall off. I think I’ve now decided on the 54 though to allow for swelling (I was trying on in an airconditioned store but I live in a tropical climate). I would also be worried that my knuckles might get bigger with age… is this a sensible decision?
> View attachment 5269891
> View attachment 5269892
> View attachment 5269893


I vote for the original size perlee clover. It looks very solid and with a lot of presence.


----------



## DS2006

lulu-47 said:


> So I went back to the boutique and tried all three rings again (albeit single row in RG as my SA didn’t have in YG yet). I have come to a decision!
> First of all, I decided that whichever ring I get, I do want to wear it on my right ring finger rather than on my middle finger. This rules out the single row as I just can’t unsee it as a wedding ring when worn on this finger.
> So, after much deliberating between the original clover and the sweet, I have decided on the original clover ring! My initial thoughts that it was too chunky changed the more and more I tried it on. I went back and forth between the two rings and the more I ‘got used’ to the look of the original, I just love it so much. I have quite long fingers and it just has a bit more presence than the sweet and the design is just so amazing  I have always loved the original clover and can’t believe it will be mine!
> Next dilemma was sizing… I tried a 54 and a 53, both were comfortable and at first I was leaning towards the 53 as I am so paranoid that the 54 might  fall off. I think I’ve now decided on the 54 though to allow for swelling (I was trying on in an airconditioned store but I live in a tropical climate). I would also be worried that my knuckles might get bigger with age… is this a sensible decision?
> View attachment 5269891
> View attachment 5269892
> View attachment 5269893


You absolutely made the best decision! The regular clover ring looks best on your lovely long finger! The sweet clover doesn't even come close! And yes, you made the right decision by going slightly larger on the size for future long term wear! Congrats! It's gorgeous!


----------



## lynne_ross

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> I recently got Lotus earrings small in WG. This is my only WG piece and I am wondering what could go well with the earrings and also suit my skin tone. I tried magic pave pendant in WG a while back and found it was unflattering due to too much contrast on me. I also don’t wear rings.
> Just wearing one of the earrings as a pendant to see how the matching  pendant would be and I am not sure I like this.
> Any thoughts on what would go with the earrings? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5269809


The earrings sit so well on you! Gorgeous! The matching pendant would look nice. If I were to get earrings I plan to get a tennis necklace to wear as I am not a set person.


----------



## glamourbag

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> I recently got Lotus earrings small in WG. This is my only WG piece and I am wondering what could go well with the earrings and also suit my skin tone. I tried magic pave pendant in WG a while back and found it was unflattering due to too much contrast on me. I also don’t wear rings.
> Just wearing one of the earrings as a pendant to see how the matching  pendant would be and I am not sure I like this.
> Any thoughts on what would go with the earrings? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5269809


YES to the pendant! The earrings look great and the pendant is an added touch. It isn't over the top and instead looks elegant.


----------



## KristinS

I recently purchased the 3 motif gold earrings. I absolutely love them, however, the gray magic motif (left earring) has a dark inclusion on the stone. I asked my SA about it and he does not think it’s a big deal (he was kind about it).
Would this bother you? I’d love your perspective - Please help


----------



## A bottle of Red

kstropp said:


> View attachment 5270247
> 
> 
> I recently purchased the 3 motif gold earrings. I absolutely love them, however, the gray magic motif (left earring) has a dark inclusion on the stone. I asked my SA about it and he does not think it’s a big deal (he was kind about it).
> Would this bother you? I’d love your perspective - Please help


Stunning earrings but yes it would bother me tbh


----------



## innerpeace85

kstropp said:


> View attachment 5270247
> 
> 
> I recently purchased the 3 motif gold earrings. I absolutely love them, however, the gray magic motif (left earring) has a dark inclusion on the stone. I asked my SA about it and he does not think it’s a big deal (he was kind about it).
> Would this bother you? I’d love your perspective - Please help


Stunning earringsCongrats!
I love the inclusion in the GMOP, it adds to its character. But if it bothers you exchange for a different one.


----------



## glamourbag

kstropp said:


> View attachment 5270247
> 
> 
> I recently purchased the 3 motif gold earrings. I absolutely love them, however, the gray magic motif (left earring) has a dark inclusion on the stone. I asked my SA about it and he does not think it’s a big deal (he was kind about it).
> Would this bother you? I’d love your perspective - Please help


Personally, I would prefer if both had either no inclusion or an inclusion but since one has and one hasn't I can see why you're a bit torn.


----------



## 880

lulu-47 said:


> So I went back to the boutique and tried all three rings again (albeit single row in RG as my SA didn’t have in YG yet). I have come to a decision!
> First of all, I decided that whichever ring I get, I do want to wear it on my right ring finger rather than on my middle finger. This rules out the single row as I just can’t unsee it as a wedding ring when worn on this finger.
> So, after much deliberating between the original clover and the sweet, I have decided on the original clover ring! My initial thoughts that it was too chunky changed the more and more I tried it on. I went back and forth between the two rings and the more I ‘got used’ to the look of the original, I just love it so much. I have quite long fingers and it just has a bit more presence than the sweet and the design is just so amazing  I have always loved the original clover and can’t believe it will be mine!
> Next dilemma was sizing… I tried a 54 and a 53, both were comfortable and at first I was leaning towards the 53 as I am so paranoid that the 54 might  fall off. I think I’ve now decided on the 54 though to allow for swelling (I was trying on in an airconditioned store but I live in a tropical climate). I would also be worried that my knuckles might get bigger with age… is this a sensible decision?
> View attachment 5269891
> View attachment 5269892
> View attachment 5269893


Love this! Perfect decision! It looks fabulous and I am so happy for you!

@innerpeace85, I love your earrings and think they look great on you! ! I think honestly, you can wear them with anything. Just think of them like larger diamond Studs.

@kstropp, +1 with @innerpeace85, and I like that they are unique.  But, of course, if it bothers you, exchange


----------



## Hantan83

Hi all, i wonder if you can help - I normally buy my items in Paris and living in the UK, can now claim duty free tax (as UK is now out of EU). We are heading to Dubai very Soon. My question is - are Dubai prices cheaper than French prices and if so, by how many %? I think I can claim 5% tourist tax back. And where is the best place to get VCA? Thank you!


----------



## EpiFanatic

kstropp said:


> View attachment 5270247
> 
> 
> I recently purchased the 3 motif gold earrings. I absolutely love them, however, the gray magic motif (left earring) has a dark inclusion on the stone. I asked my SA about it and he does not think it’s a big deal (he was kind about it).
> Would this bother you? I’d love your perspective - Please help


not at all.  it's the look of MOP.  I assume you're talking about the stripe.  In fact, I like it and it makes it look more interesting, less flat.  But of course it depends on your preference.


----------



## eternallove4bag

innerpeace85 said:


> Stunning earringsCongrats!
> I love the inclusion in the GMOP, it adds to its character. But if it bothers you exchange for a different one.


+ 1  @kstropp


----------



## eternallove4bag

lulu-47 said:


> So I went back to the boutique and tried all three rings again (albeit single row in RG as my SA didn’t have in YG yet). I have come to a decision!
> First of all, I decided that whichever ring I get, I do want to wear it on my right ring finger rather than on my middle finger. This rules out the single row as I just can’t unsee it as a wedding ring when worn on this finger.
> So, after much deliberating between the original clover and the sweet, I have decided on the original clover ring! My initial thoughts that it was too chunky changed the more and more I tried it on. I went back and forth between the two rings and the more I ‘got used’ to the look of the original, I just love it so much. I have quite long fingers and it just has a bit more presence than the sweet and the design is just so amazing  I have always loved the original clover and can’t believe it will be mine!
> Next dilemma was sizing… I tried a 54 and a 53, both were comfortable and at first I was leaning towards the 53 as I am so paranoid that the 54 might  fall off. I think I’ve now decided on the 54 though to allow for swelling (I was trying on in an airconditioned store but I live in a tropical climate). I would also be worried that my knuckles might get bigger with age… is this a sensible decision?
> View attachment 5269891
> View attachment 5269892
> View attachment 5269893


Absolutely stunning on you and such a perfect choice! It’s honestly one of my fave rings to wear!


----------



## lynne_ross

kstropp said:


> View attachment 5270247
> 
> 
> I recently purchased the 3 motif gold earrings. I absolutely love them, however, the gray magic motif (left earring) has a dark inclusion on the stone. I asked my SA about it and he does not think it’s a big deal (he was kind about it).
> Would this bother you? I’d love your perspective - Please help


I like stones with character so I find the inclusion interesting. But it might bother me if when worn you easily see that one side has an inclusion and other doesn’t.


----------



## eletons

Tried on the Socrate ear studs today. The experience brings me closer to Lotus as the studs are not as stunning as the small Lotus. I also tried on Cosmos small MOP which are too big for me.


----------



## Obsessed_girl

Hantan83 said:


> Hi all, i wonder if you can help - I normally buy my items in Paris and living in the UK, can now claim duty free tax (as UK is now out of EU). We are heading to Dubai very Soon. My question is - are Dubai prices cheaper than French prices and if so, by how many %? I think I can claim 5% tourist tax back. And where is the best place to get VCA? Thank you!


Hiiii , it is almost the same but all boutique is empty, mall of the Emirates branch  is totally empty. Even in Dubai mall , there is two branch , nothing is available. I adavise you to contact the call center to locate an item you want. DM me for help


----------



## KristinS

eletons said:


> Tried on the Socrate ear studs today. The experience brings me closer to Lotus as the studs are not as stunning as the small Lotus. I also tried on Cosmos small MOP which are too big for me.


The Lotus is BEYOND


----------



## Brooklynite

eletons said:


> Tried on the Socrate ear studs today. The experience brings me closer to Lotus as the studs are not as stunning as the small Lotus. I also tried on Cosmos small MOP which are too big for me.


FWIW these are my daily "basic" earrings that I can wear to business occasions. I will not feel 100% comfortable wearing a lotus to work. If this is any factor in your lifestyle at all.


----------



## lynne_ross

eletons said:


> Tried on the Socrate ear studs today. The experience brings me closer to Lotus as the studs are not as stunning as the small Lotus. I also tried on Cosmos small MOP which are too big for me.


I do not understand the love for the socrate, even the 3 flower cluster. Lotus will indeed be stunning. 
How did the cosmos compare to the lotus in size? I thought they were about the same but have never compared.


----------



## eletons

lynne_ross said:


> I do not understand the love for the socrate, even the 3 flower cluster. Lotus will indeed be stunning.
> How did the cosmos compare to the lotus in size? I thought they were about the same but have never compared.


I thought about the Socrate because it looks easy to wear but no, it looks dull. 
I didn't take pictures of the cosmos because it didn't look good. I think the cosmos small is more or less similar to the Frivole large earrings. I asked the SA twice just to make sure it's small size as I thought the small was the large size.


----------



## JewelryLover101

eletons said:


> Tried on the Socrate ear studs today. The experience brings me closer to Lotus as the studs are not as stunning as the small Lotus. I also tried on Cosmos small MOP which are too big for me.


I agree, I don’t think there is any comparison between the Socrate and the Lotus. Totally different leagues in my opinion. I think the Socrate are way over priced for what they are (everything VCA is over priced, of course, but it would be hard for me personally to pay the premium for the Socrate).


----------



## lynne_ross

eletons said:


> I thought about the Socrate because it looks easy to wear but no, it looks dull.
> I didn't take pictures of the cosmos because it didn't look good. I think the cosmos small is more or less similar to the Frivole large earrings. I asked the SA twice just to make sure it's small size as I thought the small was the large size.


Interesting. I remember them having big presence but thought same size as small frivoles. Will need to try again.


----------



## eletons

Brooklynite said:


> FWIW these are my daily "basic" earrings that I can wear to business occasions. I will not feel 100% comfortable wearing a lotus to work. If this is any factor in your lifestyle at all.


I am in a work environment that is quite dynamic. A colleague dresses every day like she is going to Latin dancing- it's tuned down version of Latin dress with proper covering up of the body. Some like to wear trainers to work. 
I wear my Frivole mini mirror finish and Vintage Alhambra to work and I think they are used to my VA earrings. For a week, I didn't wear my Frivole mini and one colleague found it odd because it seems like something is missing in my ears and I felt the same. So at this point, I might not be too shy to wear Lotus.  If it's not Lotus, maybe I will try Vintage Alhambra pave version.


----------



## eletons

JewelryLover101 said:


> I agree, I don’t think there is any comparison between the Socrate and the Lotus. Totally different leagues in my opinion. I think the Socrate are way over priced for what they are (everything VCA is over priced, of course, but it would be hard for me personally to pay the premium for the Socrate).


If I want a pair of diamond studs to wear it casual, I think I will just get the Cartier diamant legers studs.


----------



## JewelryLover101

lynne_ross said:


> Interesting. I remember them having big presence but thought same size as small frivoles. Will need to try again.


Yes, I recall the same thing - I thought the small frivole, lotus and small cosmos were all roughly the same size (plus or minus a couple of mm).


----------



## eletons

JewelryLover101 said:


> Yes, I recall the same thing - I thought the small frivole, lotus and small cosmos were all roughly the same size (plus or minus a couple of mm).


Maybe the SA got them mixed up? Anyway, I will go to the boutique again after all the craziness of festivals is passed.


----------



## wisconsin

lulu-47 said:


> So I went back to the boutique and tried all three rings again (albeit single row in RG as my SA didn’t have in YG yet). I have come to a decision!
> First of all, I decided that whichever ring I get, I do want to wear it on my right ring finger rather than on my middle finger. This rules out the single row as I just can’t unsee it as a wedding ring when worn on this finger.
> So, after much deliberating between the original clover and the sweet, I have decided on the original clover ring! My initial thoughts that it was too chunky changed the more and more I tried it on. I went back and forth between the two rings and the more I ‘got used’ to the look of the original, I just love it so much. I have quite long fingers and it just has a bit more presence than the sweet and the design is just so amazing  I have always loved the original clover and can’t believe it will be mine!
> Next dilemma was sizing… I tried a 54 and a 53, both were comfortable and at first I was leaning towards the 53 as I am so paranoid that the 54 might  fall off. I think I’ve now decided on the 54 though to allow for swelling (I was trying on in an airconditioned store but I live in a tropical climate). I would also be worried that my knuckles might get bigger with age… is this a sensible decision?
> View attachment 5269891
> View attachment 5269892
> View attachment 5269893


Love the original clover
I would personally not size up. Losing the ring or it turning around too much would bother me.


----------



## missie1

Finally opened my onyx rg bracelet  and wanted to show all the MTO RG Alhambra bracelets avail for special order.  I’m finally done with my RG stack.  Now on to WG


----------



## 880

missie1 said:


> Finally opened my onyx rg bracelet  and wanted to show all the MTO RG Alhambra bracelets avail for special order.  I’m finally done with my RG stack.  Now on to WG


Congrats! Your wrist looks amazing! I am so happy for you!


----------



## missie1

880 said:


> Congrats! Your wrist looks amazing! I am so happy for you!


Thanks so much.  I was so nervous as I didn’t have a visual from anyone else with RG but I’m so glad I took plunge.  I so love my stack.    I still need to figure out 10 vs 20 and what stone but I’m not forcing it.  I’ll take my time and figure it out.


----------



## A bottle of Red

missie1 said:


> Finally opened my onyx rg bracelet  and wanted to show all the MTO RG Alhambra bracelets avail for special order.  I’m finally done with my RG stack.  Now on to WG


Stunning!  Love the rg onyx & the grey mop pave


----------



## BigAkoya

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> I recently got Lotus earrings small in WG. This is my only WG piece and I am wondering what could go well with the earrings and also suit my skin tone. I tried magic pave pendant in WG a while back and found it was unflattering due to too much contrast on me. I also don’t wear rings.
> Just wearing one of the earrings as a pendant to see how the matching  pendant would be and I am not sure I like this.
> Any thoughts on what would go with the earrings? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5269809


I think the pendant goes great with the earrings, a perfect match!
If you wore rings, I would say get the Lotus ring, but you may consider that in the future.  Then you will have a perfect set of three! 

Congratulations on your earrings.  They look lovely on you!


----------



## BigAkoya

lulu-47 said:


> So I went back to the boutique and tried all three rings again (albeit single row in RG as my SA didn’t have in YG yet). I have come to a decision!
> First of all, I decided that whichever ring I get, I do want to wear it on my right ring finger rather than on my middle finger. This rules out the single row as I just can’t unsee it as a wedding ring when worn on this finger.
> So, after much deliberating between the original clover and the sweet, I have decided on the original clover ring! My initial thoughts that it was too chunky changed the more and more I tried it on. I went back and forth between the two rings and the more I ‘got used’ to the look of the original, I just love it so much. I have quite long fingers and it just has a bit more presence than the sweet and the design is just so amazing  I have always loved the original clover and can’t believe it will be mine!
> Next dilemma was sizing… I tried a 54 and a 53, both were comfortable and at first I was leaning towards the 53 as I am so paranoid that the 54 might  fall off. I think I’ve now decided on the 54 though to allow for swelling (I was trying on in an airconditioned store but I live in a tropical climate). I would also be worried that my knuckles might get bigger with age… is this a sensible decision?
> View attachment 5269891
> View attachment 5269892
> View attachment 5269893


Congratulations!  It looks beautiful on you!  And yes, I think getting the size up is the best decision.  I buy all my rings loose, and I wear them so loose on a skinny finger day, I can probably flick the off if I tried.  But the looseness comes in handy on hot humid days and especially if your fingers get larger (my fingers grew one ring size, yet I am the same weight). 

Beautiful ring, and it looks amazing with your matching bracelet!  Congratulations to you!


----------



## missie1

A bottle of Red said:


> Stunning!  Love the rg onyx & the grey mop pave


Thank you.   I really love how GMOP goes dark when paired with the Onyx.


----------



## BigAkoya

kstropp said:


> View attachment 5270247
> 
> 
> I recently purchased the 3 motif gold earrings. I absolutely love them, however, the gray magic motif (left earring) has a dark inclusion on the stone. I asked my SA about it and he does not think it’s a big deal (he was kind about it).
> Would this bother you? I’d love your perspective - Please help


I think it gives is character and makes it unique!  Too "perfect" and MOP begins to look plain for me.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Interesting. I remember them having big presence but thought same size as small frivoles. Will need to try again.


I tried on the Cosmos RG MOP earrings, and to me, Cosmos has more presence than Frivole. However, Cosmos is not a unique look to me. When I wear Frivole, it's a very distinctive design, 3D, three angled heart-shaped petals.  The flower seems to come alive and bloom at you.

For Cosmos, I felt that while beautiful in its own way, it came across as just another "flower earring" that can be purchased at a local jewelry store.  It was much prettier than I expected, but a little bit flat.  The RG metal bezel helped a bit.   It shows slightly bigger on me than Frivole, but I did not get the same excitement nor did my ears "pop" as with the Frivole pave earrings.  Yes, Cosmos was pretty, but there is something about Cosmos that make me feel it's a bit 1980s "Dynasty" jewelry.  I think because the flower is a bit too symmetrical, but I can't exactly put my finger on it.  

When you try both on, aside from the size and presence, I would look at both as generic jewelry pieces (take off the VCA label in your mind) and see what speaks to you in terms of artistic design.  I probably biased toward Frivole. 

Then there's Flowerlace... I just love this collection, but I can't seem to find pieces that work for me. 
If you want big flower earrings, Flowerlace is absolutely stunning.  I tried those on.  The flower is so nice and huge, yet it's so airy, it looks graceful.  I love Flowerlace, but unfortunately, the big earrings won't work with my little loser ear lobes.  See if you can try them on also next time you're at the boutique.  Definitely beautiful statement earrings if you like big earrings.


----------



## BigAkoya

missie1 said:


> Finally opened my onyx rg bracelet  and wanted to show all the MTO RG Alhambra bracelets avail for special order.  I’m finally done with my RG stack.  Now on to WG


So beautiful!  They are so well coordinated and make a beautiful set!  Congratulations!


----------



## BigAkoya

missie1 said:


> Thanks so much.  I was so nervous as I didn’t have a visual from anyone else with RG but I’m so glad I took plunge.  I so love my stack.    I still need to figure out 10 vs 20 and what stone but I’m not forcing it.  I’ll take my time and figure it out.


I vote a 20 MOP.  Your stack has a lot of GMOP, oynx is very bold, and you have one MOP.  
The 20 MOP will glow and it will pick up the MOP bracelet and tie it all together nicely.  A 20 GMOP I think would be too much GMOP.  A 20 oynx I think will take away from your stack (too much black everyone and the eye goes bonkers trying to figure out what it's looking at).  Unless of course you want a "dark" look which then a 20 oynx would be beautiful.   I think a 20 MOP will be bright and glow.  
That's just my two cents of course.   Whatever you choose, it will be a beautiful set!  Choose a 20!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> I tried on the Cosmos RG MOP earrings, and to me, Cosmos has more presence than Frivole. However, Cosmos is not a unique look to me. When I wear Frivole, it's a very distinctive design, 3D, three angled heart-shaped petals.  The flower seems to come alive and bloom at you.
> 
> For Cosmos, I felt that while beautiful in its own way, it came across as just another "flower earring" that can be purchased at a local jewelry store.  It was much prettier than I expected, but a little bit flat.  The RG metal bezel helped a bit.   It shows slightly bigger on me than Frivole, but I did not get the same excitement nor did my ears "pop" as with the Frivole pave earrings.  Yes, Cosmos was pretty, but there is something about Cosmos that make me feel it's a bit 1980s "Dynasty" jewelry.  I think because the flower is a bit too symmetrical, but I can't exactly put my finger on it.
> 
> When you try both on, aside from the size and presence, I would look at both as generic jewelry pieces (take off the VCA label in your mind) and see what speaks to you in terms of artistic design.  I probably biased toward Frivole.
> 
> Then there's Flowerlace... I just love this collection, but I can't seem to find pieces that work for me.
> If you want big flower earrings, Flowerlace is absolutely stunning.  I tried those on.  The flower is so nice and huge, yet it's so airy, it looks graceful.  I love Flowerlace, but unfortunately, the big earrings won't work with my little loser ear lobes.  See if you can try them on also next time you're at the boutique.  Definitely beautiful statement earrings if you like big earrings.


I own frivoles and love the design but I also love the RG mop Cosmo. I am drawn to the heart petals and the twist that one petal is diamond. Dynasty is a good comparison and a reason I love them. I see myself aging into Cosmo well. 
I am not a fan of flowerlace. They really do not suit me.


----------



## BigAkoya

Update on the Hellebore collection if anyone is considering purchasing pieces... 

I ordered the Hellebore lapis ring on Oct 23.  My SA just got an update from VCA saying they cannot commit to making the ring in lapis at this time.  They refunded me and said I can try again at a later date.    They offered MOP and also earrings can be made in MOP. "But I want lapis! You made one for the other lady! What about me? I'm going to have a temper tantrum!"
Just kidding. 

I was disappointed, but oh well, such is life, and nothing is a must have.  Time to move on and work on the next acquisition!  
My SA said he will be on the lookout for anything blue in WG for me (I am batting zero with blue in 2021... no blue agate set, no Hellebore lapis ring).  Of course, my guess is if I were a big spender VIP, VCA may find a few lapis rocks.  

So... in case anyone is interested... you can still get Hellebore, but only in MOP for now.  Things may change of course, but, they will not accept lapis orders at this time.


----------



## A bottle of Red

BigAkoya said:


> Update on the Hellebore collection if anyone is considering purchasing pieces...
> 
> I ordered the Hellebore lapis ring on Oct 23.  My SA just got an update from VCA saying they cannot commit to making the ring in lapis at this time.  They refunded me and said I can try again at a later date.    They offered MOP and also earrings can be made in MOP. "But I want lapis! You made one for the other lady! What about me? I'm going to have a temper tantrum!"
> Just kidding.
> 
> I was disappointed, but oh well, such is life, and nothing is a must have.  Time to move on and work on the next acquisition!
> My SA said he will be on the lookout for anything blue in WG for me (I am batting zero with blue in 2021... no blue agate set, no Hellebore lapis ring).  Of course, my guess is if I were a big spender VIP, VCA may find a few lapis rocks.
> 
> So... in case anyone is interested... you can still get Hellebore, but only in MOP for now.  Things may change of course, but, they will not accept lapis orders at this time.


Oh no that is so sad I am so sorry for you!


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> I own frivoles and love the design but I also love the RG mop Cosmo. I am drawn to the heart petals and the twist that one petal is diamond. Dynasty is a good comparison and a reason I love them. I see myself aging into Cosmo well.
> I am not a fan of flowerlace. They really do not suit me.


If you love RG Cosmos, to me, they definitely have a bigger presence, so you will like them a lot.
For me, the order of how much presence they are on your ears are:
Cosmos (because they are big and there is so much MOP that glows). 
Frivole (super sparkly, can't miss them)
Lotus (they are small to me, even on my little earlobe... size-wise, I could probably wear the medium, but they would be too heavy and kill my ear lobes).

By the way, I think RG Cosmos earrings would look amazing with Noeud as it will highlight the RG.  Both Cosmos and Neoud has soft rounded edges too.


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> Update on the Hellebore collection if anyone is considering purchasing pieces...
> 
> I ordered the Hellebore lapis ring on Oct 23.  My SA just got an update from VCA saying they cannot commit to making the ring in lapis at this time.  They refunded me and said I can try again at a later date.    They offered MOP and also earrings can be made in MOP. "But I want lapis! You made one for the other lady! What about me? I'm going to have a temper tantrum!"
> Just kidding.
> 
> I was disappointed, but oh well, such is life, and nothing is a must have.  Time to move on and work on the next acquisition!
> My SA said he will be on the lookout for anything blue in WG for me (I am batting zero with blue in 2021... no blue agate set, no Hellebore lapis ring).  Of course, my guess is if I were a big spender VIP, VCA may find a few lapis rocks.
> 
> So... in case anyone is interested... you can still get Hellebore, but only in MOP for now.  Things may change of course, but, they will not accept lapis orders at this time.


Oh... that's disappointing. I dont understand why they would introduce a collection if they know in a years time they cannot offer it...I agree...its not going to be the same in MOP. It would be pretty but not nearly as impactful. Here is to hoping 2022 brings you something that catches your eye.


----------



## missie1

BigAkoya said:


> So beautiful!  They are so well coordinated and make a beautiful set!  Congratulations!


Thank you so much.  I couldn’t have done this without all of you wonderful ladies and your invaluable posts which helped guide me.


----------



## missie1

BigAkoya said:


> I vote a 20 MOP.  Your stack has a lot of GMOP, oynx is very bold, and you have one MOP.
> The 20 MOP will glow and it will pick up the MOP bracelet and tie it all together nicely.  A 20 GMOP I think would be too much GMOP.  A 20 oynx I think will take away from your stack (too much black everyone and the eye goes bonkers trying to figure out what it's looking at).  Unless of course you want a "dark" look which then a 20 oynx would be beautiful.   I think a 20 MOP will be bright and glow.
> That's just my two cents of course.   Whatever you choose, it will be a beautiful set!  Choose a 20!


As usual your insight always provides a different perspective.  I was undecided between GMOP and MOP but I definitely think MOP will lighten it up and keep set from looking so dark.  I think for the 1st necklace it should be MOP. I was considering 2 tens one in each stone but I gotta see with the right shirt on when I get to the store.  Maybe we will fly into Vegas next month for a weekend and I can try few on there.  Our nearest store is in Chicago


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Update on the Hellebore collection if anyone is considering purchasing pieces...
> 
> I ordered the Hellebore lapis ring on Oct 23.  My SA just got an update from VCA saying they cannot commit to making the ring in lapis at this time.  They refunded me and said I can try again at a later date.    They offered MOP and also earrings can be made in MOP. "But I want lapis! You made one for the other lady! What about me? I'm going to have a temper tantrum!"
> Just kidding.
> 
> I was disappointed, but oh well, such is life, and nothing is a must have.  Time to move on and work on the next acquisition!
> My SA said he will be on the lookout for anything blue in WG for me (I am batting zero with blue in 2021... no blue agate set, no Hellebore lapis ring).  Of course, my guess is if I were a big spender VIP, VCA may find a few lapis rocks.
> 
> So... in case anyone is interested... you can still get Hellebore, but only in MOP for now.  Things may change of course, but, they will not accept lapis orders at this time.


That is disappointing. I thought they might have enough lapis with all the rdn pieces they made recently. I love lapis but not a rdn fan. Was hoping other lapis pieces would launch. You do really need to jump on pieces when they first come out or it is hard to get later on. Lesson I am learning.


----------



## missie1

BigAkoya said:


> Update on the Hellebore collection if anyone is considering purchasing pieces...
> 
> I ordered the Hellebore lapis ring on Oct 23.  My SA just got an update from VCA saying they cannot commit to making the ring in lapis at this time.  They refunded me and said I can try again at a later date.    They offered MOP and also earrings can be made in MOP. "But I want lapis! You made one for the other lady! What about me? I'm going to have a temper tantrum!"
> Just kidding.
> 
> I was disappointed, but oh well, such is life, and nothing is a must have.  Time to move on and work on the next acquisition!
> My SA said he will be on the lookout for anything blue in WG for me (I am batting zero with blue in 2021... no blue agate set, no Hellebore lapis ring).  Of course, my guess is if I were a big spender VIP, VCA may find a few lapis rocks.
> 
> So... in case anyone is interested... you can still get Hellebore, but only in MOP for now.  Things may change of course, but, they will not accept lapis orders at this time.


Oh no so sad as I know how much you were looking forward to this piece


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> If you love RG Cosmos, to me, they definitely have a bigger presence, so you will like them a lot.
> For me, the order of how much presence they are on your ears are:
> Cosmos (because they are big and there is so much MOP that glows).
> Frivole (super sparkly, can't miss them)
> Lotus (they are small to me, even on my little earlobe... size-wise, I could probably wear the medium, but they would be too heavy and kill my ear lobes).
> 
> By the way, I think RG Cosmos earrings would look amazing with Noeud as it will highlight the RG.  Both Cosmos and Neoud has soft rounded edges too.


Love how your always thinking of the noeud for me. 
Did you find the cosmos to be larger in actual size compared to frivoles and lotus?


----------



## BigAkoya

missie1 said:


> As usual your insight always provides a different perspective.  I was undecided between GMOP and MOP but I definitely think MOP will lighten it up and keep set from looking so dark.  I think for the 1st necklace it should be MOP. I was considering 2 tens one in each stone but I gotta see with the right shirt on when I get to the store.  Maybe we will fly into Vegas next month for a weekend and I can try few on there.  Our nearest store is in Chicago


My thoughts on two 10s vs. one 20 f I may as you try them on...
Not sure if you were going to double it to make a 20... 

While two 10s seems so "versatile," in my opinion, we pay big prices for these pieces to look great on us and fit properly.  Jewelry is not one size fits all, and short necklaces need the most adjustment to land correctly. 

That said, as you try on the necklaces, try on the 10 as if you were going to wear it alone.  Ask yourself is it the correct length, does it need shortening/lengthening, and will it lay correctly with the tops you wear.  I think the most important thing in wearing a 10 is the length.  Often times I see a 10 land in no man's land or it competes with a neckline of a blouse, so pay attention to that.

Take that 10 (shortened or lengthened), add another 10 and see if you like the way it looks.  Does it land correctly, and will the clasp bother you?  You will definitely see clasps with two 10s together, no way around hiding it.  I'm a purist when it comes to jewelry, and I find clasps showing very unattractive, especially for fine jewelry, cheapens the look in my opinion.  For some people, it's no big deal, so think if that matters to you.

Try on the 20.  Look at how it lands on you and the overall look.  You will not see any clasps.  All you will see is one continuous beautiful strand of motifs.  You can probably guess by now I love 20s.  They work with all necklines, and add such a pop to any outfit. 

Plus, since you a big bracelet person, I think a long necklace bridges your pieces beautifully!  The eye first sees that striking long necklace.  Honestly, you cannot miss a 20!  It's nice and long, and the eye moves down to the torso area.  Then, the eye thinks.. there must be more of this beautiful stuff, and from the torso, the eye gently looks horizontal to the bracelets on your arm.  Very flowing and so beautiful. 

If you love short necklaces, I think one 10 and one 20 worn together look fabulous.  I love the look and have actually thought about getting a 10 also.  But I know myself, I am not a short necklace person and I will never wear it.  I think it's beautiful though, especially with the 10 worn short, choker style layered with the long 20.  So beautiful.  The look is not the same though if the 10 is too long. 

I just wanted to share my thoughts to help you decide. 
My point is don't just wear the two 10s and say, it looks the same as one 20.  Wear each piece separately to see what you would really do if you purchased two 10s.  If you just end up wearing it long, one 20 is by far more elegant looking.  You can always get one 10 later and wear them together.   

Just my two cents. Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> That is disappointing. I thought they might have enough lapis with all the rdn pieces they made recently. I love lapis but not a rdn fan. Was hoping other lapis pieces would launch. You do really need to jump on pieces when they first come out or it is hard to get later on. Lesson I am learning.


Yes, so true!  I think you should tell hubby they might stop or pause making Noeud!  Must get it now!  
As my hubby says... "strike while the iron is hot."  

Now I am on the hunt for another big ring.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Love how your always thinking of the noeud for me.
> Did you find the cosmos to be larger in actual size compared to frivoles and lotus?


They are close, but I found the Cosmos to be thicker hence it looked bulkier and had more presence.  The MOP also glowed.  Speaking of Dynasty, the Cosmos reminded me of one of those big button earrings that were in fashion back then.  They were not blingy, hey were bold and had presence.  Think a big MOP button earring... bold, but not blingy.  You can't miss them.    

I would say because Cosmos is chunkier and most the surface is solid MOP, you see it more.  Frivole is more blingy as it is all diamonds and the sparkles are amazing as you know.  Lotus is like a big diamond cluster earring for me.  You know how I feel about the Lotus earrings.  I never loved them and still don't.  I think they look like ordinary diamond flower cluster earrings, plain.  I only purchased them so they would match my ring.  Even today, after wearing my Lotus set very often, the earrings alone do nothing for me.  My Frivole pave earrings pop, and bling. Lotus is more reserved and I have to look at them to find them (hope that makes sense).  So try them both on. You may like Cosmos more.  It pops, in a nice bold way, not blingy.  Not everything has to be blingy to make a statement.  A solid bold piece sometimes makes more of a statement.  

Those are just my thoughts.  I hope that helped.


----------



## missie1

BigAkoya said:


> My thoughts on two 10s vs. one 20 f I may as you try them on...
> Not sure if you were going to double it to make a 20...
> 
> While two 10s seems so "versatile," in my opinion, we pay big prices for these pieces to look great on us and fit properly.  Jewelry is not one size fits all, and short necklaces need the most adjustment to land correctly.
> 
> That said, as you try on the necklaces, try on the 10 as if you were going to wear it alone.  Ask yourself is it the correct length, does it need shortening/lengthening, and will it lay correctly with the tops you wear.  I think the most important thing in wearing a 10 is the length.  Often times I see a 10 land in no man's land or it competes with a neckline of a blouse, so pay attention to that.
> 
> Take that 10 (shortened or lengthened), add another 10 and see if you like the way it looks.  Does it land correctly, and will the clasp bother you?  You will definitely see clasps with two 10s together, no way around hiding it.  I'm a purist when it comes to jewelry, and I find clasps showing very unattractive, especially for fine jewelry, cheapens the look in my opinion.  For some people, it's no big deal, so think if that matters to you.
> 
> Try on the 20.  Look at how it lands on you and the overall look.  You will not see any clasps.  All you will see is one continuous beautiful strand of motifs.  You can probably guess by now I love 20s.  They work with all necklines, and add such a pop to any outfit.
> 
> Plus, since you a big bracelet person, I think a long necklace bridges your pieces beautifully!  The eye first sees that striking long necklace.  Honestly, you cannot miss a 20!  It's nice and long, and the eye moves down to the torso area.  Then, the eye thinks.. there must be more of this beautiful stuff, and from the torso, the eye gently looks horizontal to the bracelets on your arm.  Very flowing and so beautiful.
> 
> If you love short necklaces, I think one 10 and one 20 worn together look fabulous.  I love the look and have actually thought about getting a 10 also.  But I know myself, I am not a short necklace person and I will never wear it.  I think it's beautiful though, especially with the 10 worn short, choker style layered with the long 20.  So beautiful.  The look is not the same though if the 10 is too long.
> 
> I just wanted to share my thoughts to help you decide.
> My point is don't just wear the two 10s and say, it looks the same as one 20.  Wear each piece separately to see what you would really do if you purchased two 10s.  If you just end up wearing it long, one 20 is by far more elegant looking.  You can always get one 10 later and wear them together.
> 
> Just my two cents. Hope that helps a bit.


As always you have given me my points to consider when making my decision.  I just have to get to boutique to try as SO premium means I’ve got to love it and get it right.  I definitely need a big girl statement  necklace to tie the bracelets together.  I’m leaning towards the 20.


----------



## Yssie

BigAkoya said:


> Update on the Hellebore collection if anyone is considering purchasing pieces...
> 
> I ordered the Hellebore lapis ring on Oct 23.  My SA just got an update from VCA saying they cannot commit to making the ring in lapis at this time.  They refunded me and said I can try again at a later date.    They offered MOP and also earrings can be made in MOP. "But I want lapis! You made one for the other lady! What about me? I'm going to have a temper tantrum!"
> Just kidding.
> 
> I was disappointed, but oh well, such is life, and nothing is a must have.  Time to move on and work on the next acquisition!
> My SA said he will be on the lookout for anything blue in WG for me (I am batting zero with blue in 2021... no blue agate set, no Hellebore lapis ring).  Of course, my guess is if I were a big spender VIP, VCA may find a few lapis rocks.
> 
> So... in case anyone is interested... you can still get Hellebore, but only in MOP for now.  Things may change of course, but, they will not accept lapis orders at this time.


Oh no. I'm sorry @BigAkoya!! That's really disappointing, you were so excited about this piece. I hope you do try again at a later date - and this time your lapis request is accepted!! The lapis was bright and cheery on you.

I mentioned that your try-on had inspired some Hellebore dreams for me - literal dreams, lately, of the single-motif ring. But I'm very "warm" coloured, and whilst lapis in YG works on me because the yellow warms it up and separates my skin from the cool blue, I know lapis in WG would be overly stark on me. Bizarrely enough I had decided just last night that I would ask my SA if I couldn't SO this ring in MOP.

If you don't mind me asking - and I really don't want to needle an already-sad situation, so please feel free to tell me you'd rather not talk about it - was your offer for MOP at list price or would that have been with an SO premium?

Goodness knows you must be a VIP by any reasonable definition so I'm going to guess absolutely noone is getting lapis right now!!


----------



## BigAkoya

Yssie said:


> Oh no. I'm sorry @BigAkoya!! That's really disappointing, you were so excited about this piece. I hope you do try again at a later date - and this time your lapis request is accepted!! The lapis was bright and cheery on you.
> 
> I mentioned that your try-on had inspired some Hellebore dreams for me - literal dreams, lately, of the single-motif ring. But I'm very "warm" coloured, and whilst lapis in YG works on me because the yellow warms it up and separates my skin from the cool blue, I know lapis in WG would be overly stark on me. Bizarrely enough I had decided just last night that I would ask my SA if I couldn't SO this ring in MOP.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking - and I really don't want to needle an already-sad situation, so please feel free to tell me you'd rather not talk about it - was your offer for MOP at list price or would that have been with an SO premium?
> 
> Goodness knows you must be a VIP by any reasonable definition so I'm going to guess absolutely noone is getting lapis right now!!


I don't mind sharing at all if I can help.
The Hellebore lapis ring I recall was about $24K.  I think I paid $25K+ including taxes.  This was the retail cost of the ring, and when I ordered it, and there was no additional uplift in price.

When my SA offered MOP, he did not mention any additional cost.  Rather, his words were, "we cannot make it in lapis, but we can offer you MOP."  I would assume if there was an additional upcharge he would have mentioned it to be clear.  I don't know for sure though as I just flat out said no thanks because I was not interested in MOP at all.

My SA said he felt bad he disappointed me.  He said he felt so so bad.  I was thinking "how bad?  get me blue agate full set then!  ).  I'm just kidding, and it's not his fault at all.  I'm over the ring.  You win some, you lose some.  Life goes on.

I would think if you are very warm toned and worried about how cool the ring may look, you may not like a WG and MOP Hellebore ring.  I do not think VCA will make Hellebore in YG as the Hellebore collection is WG collection only.  The MOP VCA uses with WG has a silver overtone.  The MOP VCA uses with YG has a pink overtone.  You may want to look at a WG MOP Alhambra piece to see if you like the look.  My gut is no as it is a very cold sleek look, not warm at all. I love the look myself, but I am more a fair neutral I think.  In Chanel makeup, I wear the B20 shade. In La Mer makeup, I wear the 150 Natural shade.

I have an idea...
If you are very warm, you like MOP, and you like big rings, how about the Cosmos MOP BTF ring?  It's a beautiful ring if you want something bold.  My only negative about that collection is to me the flower by itself is a bit 1980s Dynasty looking.  This is more evident as a single flower earring.  However, when set with two flowers in a BTF ring, it looks very different and is very pretty.  I also really love the fact the Cosmos BTF ring is two distinct flowers.  It is a true BTF ring unlike Frivole which appears more as one big two flower ring.  The Cosmos BTF ring is like two flowers floating on your fingers (now I want add Cosmos BTF ring to try on next time I go to the boutique ... I still want a big ring )

Hope that helps.  I still think Hellebore is gorgeous, but if the collection is so limited, it may be something to think about if you like to make sets.  There are only 5 pieces in the Hellebore collection (two rings, earring, big choker style necklace, two-flower clip that cannot be converted to a pendant).


----------



## A bottle of Red

BigAkoya said:


> I don't mind sharing at all if I can help.
> The Hellebore lapis ring I recall was about $24K.  I think I paid $25K+ including taxes.  This was the retail cost of the ring, and when I ordered it, and there was no additional uplift in price.
> 
> When my SA offered MOP, he did not mention any additional cost.  Rather, his words were, "we cannot make it in lapis, but we can offer you MOP."  I would assume if there was an additional upcharge he would have mentioned it to be clear.  I don't know for sure though as I just flat out said no thanks because I was not interested in MOP at all.
> 
> My SA said he felt bad he disappointed me.  He said he felt so so bad.  I was thinking "how bad?  get me blue agate full set then!  ).  I'm just kidding, and it's not his fault at all.  I'm over the ring.  You win some, you lose some.  Life goes on.
> 
> I would think if you are very warm toned and worried about how cool the ring may look, you may not like a WG and MOP Hellebore ring.  I do not think VCA will make Hellebore in YG as the Hellebore collection is WG collection only.  The MOP VCA uses with WG has a silver overtone.  The MOP VCA uses with YG has a pink overtone.  You may want to look at a WG MOP Alhambra piece to see if you like the look.  My gut is no as it is a very cold sleek look, not warm at all. I love the look myself, but I am more a fair neutral I think.  In Chanel makeup, I wear the B20 shade. In La Mer makeup, I wear the 12 Neutral shade.
> 
> I have an idea...
> If you are very warm, you like MOP, and you like big rings, how about the Cosmos MOP BTF ring?  It's a beautiful ring if you want something bold.  My only negative about that collection is to me the flower by itself is a bit 1980s Dynasty looking.  This is more evident as a single flower earring.  However, when set with two flowers in a BTF ring, it looks very different and is very pretty.  I also really love the fact the Cosmos BTF ring is two distinct flowers.  It is a true BTF ring unlike Frivole which appears more as one big two flower ring.  The Cosmos BTF ring is like two flowers floating on your fingers (now I want add Cosmos BTF ring to try on next time I go to the boutique ... I still want a big ring )
> 
> Hope that helps.  I still think Hellebore is gorgeous, but if the collection is so limited, it may be something to think about if you like to make sets.  There are only 5 pieces in the Hellebore collection (two rings, earring, big choker style necklace, two-flower clip that cannot be converted to a pendant).


What is 1980s Dynasty?


----------



## eletons

BigAkoya said:


> I don't mind sharing at all if I can help.
> The Hellebore lapis ring I recall was about $24K.  I think I paid $25K+ including taxes.  This was the retail cost of the ring, and when I ordered it, and there was no additional uplift in price.
> 
> When my SA offered MOP, he did not mention any additional cost.  Rather, his words were, "we cannot make it in lapis, but we can offer you MOP."  I would assume if there was an additional upcharge he would have mentioned it to be clear.  I don't know for sure though as I just flat out said no thanks because I was not interested in MOP at all.
> 
> My SA said he felt bad he disappointed me.  He said he felt so so bad.  I was thinking "how bad?  get me blue agate full set then!  ).  I'm just kidding, and it's not his fault at all.  I'm over the ring.  You win some, you lose some.  Life goes on.
> 
> I would think if you are very warm toned and worried about how cool the ring may look, you may not like a WG and MOP Hellebore ring.  I do not think VCA will make Hellebore in YG as the Hellebore collection is WG collection only.  The MOP VCA uses with WG has a silver overtone.  The MOP VCA uses with YG has a pink overtone.  You may want to look at a WG MOP Alhambra piece to see if you like the look.  My gut is no as it is a very cold sleek look, not warm at all. I love the look myself, but I am more a fair neutral I think.  In Chanel makeup, I wear the B20 shade. In La Mer makeup, I wear the 12 Neutral shade.
> 
> I have an idea...
> If you are very warm, you like MOP, and you like big rings, how about the Cosmos MOP BTF ring?  It's a beautiful ring if you want something bold.  My only negative about that collection is to me the flower by itself is a bit 1980s Dynasty looking.  This is more evident as a single flower earring.  However, when set with two flowers in a BTF ring, it looks very different and is very pretty.  I also really love the fact the Cosmos BTF ring is two distinct flowers.  It is a true BTF ring unlike Frivole which appears more as one big two flower ring.  The Cosmos BTF ring is like two flowers floating on your fingers (now I want add Cosmos BTF ring to try on next time I go to the boutique ... I still want a big ring )
> 
> Hope that helps.  I still think Hellebore is gorgeous, but if the collection is so limited, it may be something to think about if you like to make sets.  There are only 5 pieces in the Hellebore collection (two rings, earring, big choker style necklace, two-flower clip that cannot be converted to a pendant).


I remember I posted about VCA modelling Hermes games. I guess it's just the beginning. They are starting to train customers to accept whatever is being offered like we should be grateful that we got offered something even if we don't like what is being offered. 

If we don't say no now, they win and there is no going back. 

I will try to find out what other brands are go there and find the exit out if things go on like this. There are still brands that need my money and don't require me to beg them for an item.


----------



## eletons

BigAkoya said:


> Update on the Hellebore collection if anyone is considering purchasing pieces...
> 
> I ordered the Hellebore lapis ring on Oct 23.  My SA just got an update from VCA saying they cannot commit to making the ring in lapis at this time.  They refunded me and said I can try again at a later date.    They offered MOP and also earrings can be made in MOP. "But I want lapis! You made one for the other lady! What about me? I'm going to have a temper tantrum!"
> Just kidding.
> 
> I was disappointed, but oh well, such is life, and nothing is a must have.  Time to move on and work on the next acquisition!
> My SA said he will be on the lookout for anything blue in WG for me (I am batting zero with blue in 2021... no blue agate set, no Hellebore lapis ring).  Of course, my guess is if I were a big spender VIP, VCA may find a few lapis rocks.
> 
> So... in case anyone is interested... you can still get Hellebore, but only in MOP for now.  Things may change of course, but, they will not accept lapis orders at this time.


You are an VIP. It's because the training of customers’ mindset -the Hermes games mindset starts from top down approach. You are seen as one of the VIPs leading the trend or having influence. 

When more and more VIPs follow or accept their game, most of people are in for it just like Hermes games. 

I hope we don't see a day when buying a piece from Alhambra collection becomes a pain or being forced to take whatever is available.


----------



## BigAkoya

A bottle of Red said:


> What is 1980s Dynasty?


The 1980s is viewed as the era of excess, some would say tacky excess.  It was depicted best by a show called Dynasty which ran in the 1980s which you can see reruns. The era of big bold gold jewelry... big button earrings, doorknocker earrings, thick gold choker necklaces.  Here are two photos that portray this perfectly. The big button earrings were a big thing.  A very popular fashion look was the big square shoulder.  The big shoulder look has actually come back in recent years (e.g. Balmain jackets), but not the big button earrings.   

For me, jewelry looks from various eras stick in my brain.  I love the 1920s flapper look with its long necklaces and ethereal designs. I also love the Gilded Age, with its big over the top big gemstones, especially layered with long ropes of pearls.  However, the 1980s is an era that does not inspire me when it comes to jewelry looks.  It's all preference of course.  

Hope that helps explain.


----------



## BigAkoya

eletons said:


> You are an VIP. It's because the training of customers’ mindset -the Hermes games mindset starts from top down approach. You are seen as one of the VIPs leading the trend or having influence.
> 
> When more and more VIPs follow or accept their game, most of people are in for it just like Hermes games.
> 
> I hope we don't see a day when buying a piece from Alhambra collection becomes a pain or being forced to take whatever is available.


On Alhambra, when I was speaking to the SA another time, my SA mentioned VCA is considering making the Sweets line only available via online purchase.  I think VCA is trying to focus on what pieces they want to sell in the boutiques.  I told the SA their collections have very few choices which he agreed.  VCA is trying to expand some of their collections which I think is a good idea.  

For me personally, I hope there is more WG!    
Otherwise, yes... time to move on.


----------



## A bottle of Red

BigAkoya said:


> The 1980s is viewed as the era of excess, some would say tacky excess.  It was depicted best by a show called Dynasty which ran in the 1980s which you can see reruns. The era of big bold gold jewelry... big button earrings, doorknocker earrings, thick gold choker necklaces.  Here are two photos that portray this perfectly. The big button earrings were a big thing.  A very popular fashion look was the big square shoulder.  The big shoulder look has actually come back in recent years (e.g. Balmain jackets), but not the big button earrings.
> 
> For me, jewelry looks from various eras stick in my brain.  I love the 1920s flapper look with its long necklaces and ethereal designs. I also love the Gilded Age, with its big over the top big gemstones, especially layered with long ropes of pearls.  However, the 1980s is an era that does not inspire me when it comes to jewelry looks.  It's all preference of course.
> 
> Hope that helps explain.
> 
> View attachment 5273426
> 
> View attachment 5273427


Yes that explains perfectly!


----------



## Yssie

BigAkoya said:


> I don't mind sharing at all if I can help.
> The Hellebore lapis ring I recall was about $24K.  I think I paid $25K+ including taxes.  This was the retail cost of the ring, and when I ordered it, and there was no additional uplift in price.
> 
> When my SA offered MOP, he did not mention any additional cost.  Rather, his words were, "we cannot make it in lapis, but we can offer you MOP."  I would assume if there was an additional upcharge he would have mentioned it to be clear.  I don't know for sure though as I just flat out said no thanks because I was not interested in MOP at all.
> 
> My SA said he felt bad he disappointed me.  He said he felt so so bad.  I was thinking "how bad?  get me blue agate full set then!  ).  I'm just kidding, and it's not his fault at all.  I'm over the ring.  You win some, you lose some.  Life goes on.
> 
> I would think if you are very warm toned and worried about how cool the ring may look, you may not like a WG and MOP Hellebore ring.  I do not think VCA will make Hellebore in YG as the Hellebore collection is WG collection only.  The MOP VCA uses with WG has a silver overtone.  The MOP VCA uses with YG has a pink overtone.  You may want to look at a WG MOP Alhambra piece to see if you like the look.  My gut is no as it is a very cold sleek look, not warm at all. I love the look myself, but I am more a fair neutral I think.  In Chanel makeup, I wear the B20 shade. In La Mer makeup, I wear the 150 Natural shade.
> 
> I have an idea...
> If you are very warm, you like MOP, and you like big rings, how about the Cosmos MOP BTF ring?  It's a beautiful ring if you want something bold.  My only negative about that collection is to me the flower by itself is a bit 1980s Dynasty looking.  This is more evident as a single flower earring.  However, when set with two flowers in a BTF ring, it looks very different and is very pretty.  I also really love the fact the Cosmos BTF ring is two distinct flowers.  It is a true BTF ring unlike Frivole which appears more as one big two flower ring.  The Cosmos BTF ring is like two flowers floating on your fingers (now I want add Cosmos BTF ring to try on next time I go to the boutique ... I still want a big ring )
> 
> Hope that helps.  I still think Hellebore is gorgeous, but if the collection is so limited, it may be something to think about if you like to make sets.  There are only 5 pieces in the Hellebore collection (two rings, earring, big choker style necklace, two-flower clip that cannot be converted to a pendant).


Thank you, that's helpful! The agate would indeed be reasonable consolation 
Turns out I don't go for BTF rings that are actually BTF - the Frivole BTF, where the motifs overlap, that I do like quite a bit 
Well, this will all remain in the "musings" stage until 2022  I'll have to keep thinking on the WG and WMOP. I love the MOP in RdN and Cosmos, but to your point both are set in warmer metal.


----------



## lolakitten

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, you are right!
> If you like the look of the Magic size, the large will be too small.  The large to me is neither the look of a delicate small flower nor the bold look of a jumbo flower.  The neither here nor there size may be what bothers you.  Another reason may be that in all WG, large pieces can look a bit like a "silver" jewelry.  With an all WG piece, there is a fine line between an all WG piece looking like a piece of fine jewelry vs. looking like a piece of silver jewelry.  I hope that made sense.  I hope you get to try them on to see.  I think the Very Large Pave would be pretty when worn short, but not long.  Just my thoughts of course.


You have totally hit the nail on the head here. Back to the drawing board…

im so sad to hear about your ring order being cancelled. I know small in comparison, but this is why I’m having trouble deciding for my birthday. Ifeel like if I pic something then get attached, I’ll be disappointed if it is not available.


----------



## lolakitten

Does VcA tend to put out something special every spring? I’m wondering if between now and March they will have a new release, or should I plan according to current collections?
I’m told that they likely won’t get many (if any) rings, which is frustrating since there’s a size to accommodate as well, but it seems every thing else on my wish list is unavailable too, and it’s a pretty long list lol.
I know that I can always put a deposit and they can order, but I would like to have *something* at least in the month of my birthday. I fully plan to put in an order for something to come in whenever it happens to as it is!

I may end up filling some Cartier or Tiffany wish list items instead… but VCA is my first choice.


----------



## lynne_ross

lolakitten said:


> Does VcA tend to put out something special every spring? I’m wondering if between now and March they will have a new release, or should I plan according to current collections?
> I’m told that they likely won’t get many (if any) rings, which is frustrating since there’s a size to accommodate as well, but it seems every thing else on my wish list is unavailable too, and it’s a pretty long list lol.
> I know that I can always put a deposit and they can order, but I would like to have *something* at least in the month of my birthday. I fully plan to put in an order for something to come in whenever it happens to as it is!
> 
> I may end up filling some Cartier or Tiffany wish list items instead… but VCA is my first choice.


I would just order what you really really want, put 100% down and hope it come in by March if not at least you will eventually get your top thing. There has not been a new release item in awhile that I would buy so I personally would not rely on that.


----------



## lolakitten

lynne_ross said:


> I would just order what you really really want, put 100% down and hope it come in by March if not at least you will eventually get your top thing. There has not been a new release item in awhile that I would buy so I personally would not rely on that.


The trouble is that I’ve never even seen what I think I really want in real life before. I’d like to get a ring ideally, and I have a few that I like the look of on others. There is one that I think I like best, but not having tried it on, I’m really not 100% sure. I’m about 4hrs away from the boutique so it’s difficult to just pop by and try them on a whim.

Also, I noticed that the online store has sizes that the boutique does not seem to have access to
I prefer to buy from my SA, but how do you get around that?


----------



## ThisVNchick

If you're planning on getting the RG GMOP pave 2-motif earrings, would/should you still get the single pave studs (ETA in the vintage size)?


----------



## BigAkoya

lolakitten said:


> The trouble is that I’ve never even seen what I think I really want in real life before. I’d like to get a ring ideally, and I have a few that I like the look of on others. There is one that I think I like best, but not having tried it on, I’m really not 100% sure. I’m about 4hrs away from the boutique so it’s difficult to just pop by and try them on a whim.
> 
> Also, I noticed that the online store has sizes that the boutique does not seem to have access to
> I prefer to buy from my SA, but how do you get around that?


I would suggest if you're not local to a store and your SA has not been able to get you pieces, I would go online.
SAs come and go.  I would not deny yourself anything out of loyalty to an SA.  I did that in the past, I was super loyal to SAs, to a fault.  Then I thought... why am I trying so hard to help my SA? A good SA will work for me.  I am the client; he's the sales guy, that's his job.  If he can't get me something (bag, shoes, clothes, jewelry), it's up to me to find it.  SAs are sales people, and it's not a two-way personal friendship. I think lunch/dinner/gifts paid for by an SA using VCA budget can sometimes be misinterpreted as friendship.  In a true friendship, I would take my "friend" out to lunch/dinner and send him/her Christmas presents which I do not for my SA.  My experience with SAs is they love you when you are actively buying from them, and they shower you with gifts.  Of course in return for those nice gifts (e.g. Christmas gift recently!), they do subtly hope for more sales.  Once you stop buying, after a few years, no more gifts or lunches/dinners.  They use their budget on other clients.  It's just the nature of sales, it is not personal at all.

I would be loyal to yourself.  Online is great as you can order a piece and if you do not like it, you can return it.  Hassle free.
To be fair to your SA, I would ask your SA for the piece you want.  If the SA cannot get it, I would gently say, "ok, thanks, maybe I can try to get it online as they may have different inventory."  That's a nice way of letting the SA know and giving him the opportunity to jump on this sale if he wants it or can do anything to help you get it.  If not, it's fair and the SA absolutely cannot fault you for that.  I am sure the SA would do the same if he were looking for something hard to get.

If you like some rings, ask your SA to bring them in for you, any size.  You can see how they look on you and then order. If your SA says he cannot get any in, I would definitely go the online route.

I do think if you order something now and pay in full, you have high odds of getting it by your birthday!


----------



## lynne_ross

lolakitten said:


> The trouble is that I’ve never even seen what I think I really want in real life before. I’d like to get a ring ideally, and I have a few that I like the look of on others. There is one that I think I like best, but not having tried it on, I’m really not 100% sure. I’m about 4hrs away from the boutique so it’s difficult to just pop by and try them on a whim.
> 
> Also, I noticed that the online store has sizes that the boutique does not seem to have access to
> I prefer to buy from my SA, but how do you get around that?


BigA has given you great advice and I would agree with it. Ask your SA to get the sizes for you in to try or if they really can not get the exact ring then ask for something similar to try - ie if looking at btf frivoles ring in yg but none in stock try the pave one. If you are ok with store credit then can ask your SA to send you the rings to try first. In this case I would go online since full return. Let your SA know your situation and see how she can help resolve it. If not helpful then try a new SA. I have purchased from a few SAs over past year and their service and willingness to find pieces ranges greatly.


----------



## lolakitten

BigAkoya said:


> I would suggest if you're not local to a store and your SA has not been able to get you pieces, I would go online.
> SAs come and go.  I would not deny yourself anything out of loyalty to an SA.  I did that in the past, I was super loyal to SAs, to a fault.  Then I thought... why am I trying so hard to help my SA? A good SA will work for me.  I am the client; he's the sales guy, that's his job.  If he can't get me something (bag, shoes, clothes, jewelry), it's up to me to find it.  SAs are sales people, and it's not a two-way personal friendship. I think lunch/dinner/gifts paid for by an SA using VCA budget can sometimes be misinterpreted as friendship.  In a true friendship, I would take my "friend" out to lunch/dinner and send him/her Christmas presents which I do not for my SA.  My experience with SAs is they love you when you are actively buying from them, and they shower you with gifts.  Of course in return for those nice gifts (e.g. Christmas gift recently!), they do subtly hope for more sales.  Once you stop buying, after a few years, no more gifts or lunches/dinners.  They use their budget on other clients.  It's just the nature of sales, it is not personal at all.
> 
> I would be loyal to yourself.  Online is great as you can order a piece and if you do not like it, you can return it.  Hassle free.
> To be fair to your SA, I would ask your SA for the piece you want.  If the SA cannot get it, I would gently say, "ok, thanks, maybe I can try to get it online as they may have different inventory."  That's a nice way of letting the SA know and giving him the opportunity to jump on this sale if he wants it or can do anything to help you get it.  If not, it's fair and the SA absolutely cannot fault you for that.  I am sure the SA would do the same if he were looking for something hard to get.
> 
> If you like some rings, ask your SA to bring them in for you, any size.  You can see how they look on you and then order. If your SA says he cannot get any in, I would definitely go the online route.
> 
> I do think if you order something now and pay in full, you have high odds of getting it by your birthday!


This is very good advice and I need to remind myself this actually, so thank you.

I wonder why the boutiques can see and transfer in stock from the US, but not the domestic online store. (I’m in Canada)
Ive been somewhat stalking the website to see what sizes are available (I have two fingers, two different sizes I can work with) as it’s less instrusive than harassing my SA during the holiday rush lol, and so far the sizes are there. I’ll keep an eye on that as I’m not in a position to pull the trigger on anything until after New Years.

Two of the models I like are sold out completely. One is the frivole 8, which I adore but I have a feeling if I go for that, it would need to be ordered and a long wait. (Which is fine, but I would choose something else for my birthday)
Nothing online and nothing according to my SA. The two flower is available but I don’t love that one in half the pics I see of it, so it’s definitely a try on first piece.
I’ve considered the perlee clover but I run hot and cold with that one. The magic pave I like quite a bit. It’s sold out too, but that one I have actually tried on before and am confident to order sight unseen.
Or I could get the Panthere ring that I’ve been admiring for years…


----------



## lolakitten

lynne_ross said:


> BigA has given you great advice and I would agree with it. Ask your SA to get the sizes for you in to try or if they really can not get the exact ring then ask for something similar to try - ie if looking at btf frivoles ring in yg but none in stock try the pave one. If you are ok with store credit then can ask your SA to send you the rings to try first. In this case I would go online since full return. Let your SA know your situation and see how she can help resolve it. If not helpful then try a new SA. I have purchased from a few SAs over past year and their service and willingness to find pieces ranges greatly.


I have 3 VCA stores within a 4hr radius. One is the standalone with my preferred SA and the other two are concessions. One of the concessions is downright unhelpful and weirdly unknowlegable. The other is ok, but the service at the standalone is above and beyond so that’s my preferred store to deal with by a long shot. I will give them the first opportunity to find stuff for me!


----------



## lolakitten

ThisVNchick said:


> If you're planning on getting the RG GMOP pave 2-motif earrings, would/should you still get the single pave studs (ETA in the vintage size)?


Do your only wear RG? I’d be inclined to get the single in a different colour for variety, but if you don’t, then I can see owning both for sure. In fact personally I’d get more use out if the single as it’s more versatile, but that’s just me!

What other earrings do you have? What necklaces would you (if at all) pair them with?


----------



## ThisVNchick

lolakitten said:


> Do your only wear RG? I’d be inclined to get the single in a different colour for variety, but if you don’t, then I can see owning both for sure. In fact personally I’d get more use out if the single as it’s more versatile, but that’s just me!
> 
> What other earrings do you have? What necklaces would you (if at all) pair them with?


I owning mainly YG with one (that I can currently recall) RG piece.

In terms of earrings I have quite a few (all of the single magic ones, YG and carnelian in VA size, RG pave frivole and 2 motif TE/carnelian). I guess I could go with the YG pave VA since the GMOP 2 motif is in RG. I just don’t know if that’s too redundant IYKWIM. I want to make thoughtful choices and definitely get as much cost per wear as possible.


----------



## Obsessed_girl

Hi 
	

		
			
		

		
	





where i can find this necklace?


----------



## lulu-47

BigAkoya said:


> Congratulations!  It looks beautiful on you!  And yes, I think getting the size up is the best decision.  I buy all my rings loose, and I wear them so loose on a skinny finger day, I can probably flick the off if I tried.  But the looseness comes in handy on hot humid days and especially if your fingers get larger (my fingers grew one ring size, yet I am the same weight).
> 
> Beautiful ring, and it looks amazing with your matching bracelet!  Congratulations to you!


A big thank you to everyone who offered their advice and kind words  
I’m going back to the boutique to pick it up either at the end of this week or beginning of next… very very excited


----------



## glamourbag

Obsessed_girl said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5273830
> 
> 
> 
> where i can find this necklace?


Its exclusive to the Paris Vendome boutique. If you have a friend local to the city or a personal shopper they should be able to get it for you (if available).


----------



## lynne_ross

lolakitten said:


> I have 3 VCA stores within a 4hr radius. One is the standalone with my preferred SA and the other two are concessions. One of the concessions is downright unhelpful and weirdly unknowlegable. The other is ok, but the service at the standalone is above and beyond so that’s my preferred store to deal with by a long shot. I will give them the first opportunity to find stuff for me!


I understand. Not sure where you are in Canada but I use to shop at the Yorkdale boutique and the service there is amazing. My DH even asked if he could buy from my prior SA vs one of the other SAs I use now (since I shop out of HK regardless). How great there service was. That boutique could transfer in from USA but that may have changed with covid.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Update on the Hellebore collection if anyone is considering purchasing pieces...
> 
> I ordered the Hellebore lapis ring on Oct 23.  My SA just got an update from VCA saying they cannot commit to making the ring in lapis at this time.  They refunded me and said I can try again at a later date.    They offered MOP and also earrings can be made in MOP. "But I want lapis! You made one for the other lady! What about me? I'm going to have a temper tantrum!"
> Just kidding.
> 
> I was disappointed, but oh well, such is life, and nothing is a must have.  Time to move on and work on the next acquisition!
> My SA said he will be on the lookout for anything blue in WG for me (I am batting zero with blue in 2021... no blue agate set, no Hellebore lapis ring).  Of course, my guess is if I were a big spender VIP, VCA may find a few lapis rocks.
> 
> So... in case anyone is interested... you can still get Hellebore, but only in MOP for now.  Things may change of course, but, they will not accept lapis orders at this time.


I am so sorry for the disappointing news. Hugs!


----------



## BigAkoya

lolakitten said:


> This is very good advice and I need to remind myself this actually, so thank you.
> 
> I wonder why the boutiques can see and transfer in stock from the US, but not the domestic online store. (I’m in Canada)
> Ive been somewhat stalking the website to see what sizes are available (I have two fingers, two different sizes I can work with) as it’s less instrusive than harassing my SA during the holiday rush lol, and so far the sizes are there. I’ll keep an eye on that as I’m not in a position to pull the trigger on anything until after New Years.
> 
> Two of the models I like are sold out completely. One is the frivole 8, which I adore but I have a feeling if I go for that, it would need to be ordered and a long wait. (Which is fine, but I would choose something else for my birthday)
> Nothing online and nothing according to my SA. The two flower is available but I don’t love that one in half the pics I see of it, so it’s definitely a try on first piece.
> I’ve considered the perlee clover but I run hot and cold with that one. The magic pave I like quite a bit. It’s sold out too, but that one I have actually tried on before and am confident to order sight unseen.
> Or I could get the Panthere ring that I’ve been admiring for years…


I think you definitely need to try on the Frivole 8 and the BTF, especially if you are not sure if you like big rings. 
The clover is very different than the Frivole, and you mentioned you are hot and cold on it.

Crazy thought...
Since you mentioned the clover, I assume you like band rings.  However, perhaps your hesitation with the clover is that it has a bit too much metal.  You mentioned Tiffany.  I love Tiffany, especially for diamonds.  If you like band rings, have you looked at the Tiffany Victoria band ring?  I pasted the links below.  I tried on the Platinum version, and it's super blingy and has a lot of presence.  If I wore band rings, I'd get the platinum in a heartbeat.  It also comes in RG.   There is also the Alternating band ring.  I actually love love love the design of that ring with it's X and O diamond theme.  However, that ring is a bit dainty and looks more like an eternity wedding band (at least to me).  Just some thoughts thought as you consider ring options. 

And yes to the Panthere.  I am beginning to really like the Panthere pave collection, so I vote yes to the Panthere.    
Good luck!  It's so exciting... planning is half the fun! 

Tiffany Victoria® band ring in platinum with diamonds. | Tiffany & Co.

Tiffany Victoria® diamond band ring in 18k rose gold. | Tiffany & Co.


----------



## eletons

BigAkoya said:


> I think you definitely need to try on the Frivole 8 and the BTF, especially if you are not sure if you like big rings.
> The clover is very different than the Frivole, and you mentioned you are hot and cold on it.
> 
> Crazy thought...
> Since you mentioned the clover, I assume you like band rings.  However, perhaps your hesitation with the clover is that it has a bit too much metal.  You mentioned Tiffany.  I love Tiffany, especially for diamonds.  If you like band rings, have you looked at the Tiffany Victoria band ring?  I pasted the links below.  I tried on the Platinum version, and it's super blingy and has a lot of presence.  If I wore band rings, I'd get the platinum in a heartbeat.  It also comes in RG.   There is also the Alternating band ring.  I actually love love love the design of that ring with it's X and O diamond theme.  However, that ring is a bit dainty and looks more like an eternity wedding band (at least to me).  Just some thoughts thought as you consider ring options.
> 
> And yes to the Panthere.  I am beginning to really like the Panthere pave collection, so I vote yes to the Panthere.
> Good luck!  It's so exciting... planning is half the fun!
> 
> Tiffany Victoria® band ring in platinum with diamonds. | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> Tiffany Victoria® diamond band ring in 18k rose gold. | Tiffany & Co.


I like this Tiffany ring better than Clover perlee ring


----------



## BigAkoya

eletons said:


> I like this Tiffany ring better than Clover perlee ring


Me too!  I love the Victoria collection.  The diamonds are super sparkly too.


----------



## eletons

BigAkoya said:


> Me too!  I love the Victoria collection.  The diamonds are super sparkly too.


I might check out Tiffany earrings to cure the frustration vca has given me. I do feel that if I am not stubborn to want only the stones, diamonds might do the job as well. 
I think I need to have a plan B in case vca tells me the items I want run out of stock next year.


----------



## lolakitten

lynne_ross said:


> I understand. Not sure where you are in Canada but I use to shop at the Yorkdale boutique and the service there is amazing. My DH even asked if he could buy from my prior SA vs one of the other SAs I use now (since I shop out of HK regardless). How great there service was. That boutique could transfer in from USA but that may have changed with covid.


I’m in Ottawa, so I have MTL on the other side. Yorkdale is has amazing customer service for sure. They can access from the states but there’s no stock there either!!


----------



## lolakitten

BigAkoya said:


> I think you definitely need to try on the Frivole 8 and the BTF, especially if you are not sure if you like big rings.
> The clover is very different than the Frivole, and you mentioned you are hot and cold on it.
> 
> Crazy thought...
> Since you mentioned the clover, I assume you like band rings.  However, perhaps your hesitation with the clover is that it has a bit too much metal.  You mentioned Tiffany.  I love Tiffany, especially for diamonds.  If you like band rings, have you looked at the Tiffany Victoria band ring?  I pasted the links below.  I tried on the Platinum version, and it's super blingy and has a lot of presence.  If I wore band rings, I'd get the platinum in a heartbeat.  It also comes in RG.   There is also the Alternating band ring.  I actually love love love the design of that ring with it's X and O diamond theme.  However, that ring is a bit dainty and looks more like an eternity wedding band (at least to me).  Just some thoughts thought as you consider ring options.
> 
> And yes to the Panthere.  I am beginning to really like the Panthere pave collection, so I vote yes to the Panthere.
> Good luck!  It's so exciting... planning is half the fun!
> 
> Tiffany Victoria® band ring in platinum with diamonds. | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> Tiffany Victoria® diamond band ring in 18k rose gold. | Tiffany & Co.


Those Victoria rings are gorgeous!
I tried some big band rings at Birks and didn’t like them in me. I think I’m answering my own dilemma here lol.
How is Tiffany melee compared to VCA? I was pleasantly surprised that VCA actually put specs up. Nice to know they use equality diamonds, as some other big brands have lowered the quality of their small diamonds, even though prices went up.
Panthere is definitely in the list, and creeping up. I need to try those on too however.

I’m liking the new Victoria vine line… not for a ring but the other stuff… the necklace is lovely and unique!


----------



## lolakitten

eletons said:


> I might check out Tiffany earrings to cure the frustration vca has given me. I do feel that if I am not stubborn to want only the stones, diamonds might do the job as well.
> I think I need to have a plan B in case vca tells me the items I want run out of stock next year.


Haha you and I are in the same boat.
I have a running list of Tiffany earrings that I’d like. They are local and less expensive, so they make for a fun treat now and again.


----------



## BigAkoya

lolakitten said:


> Those Victoria rings are gorgeous!
> I tried some big band rings at Birks and didn’t like them in me. I think I’m answering my own dilemma here lol.
> How is Tiffany melee compared to VCA? I was pleasantly surprised that VCA actually put specs up. Nice to know they use equality diamonds, as some other big brands have lowered the quality of their small diamonds, even though prices went up.
> Panthere is definitely in the list, and creeping up. I need to try those on too however.
> 
> I’m liking the new Victoria vine line… not for a ring but the other stuff… the necklace is lovely and unique!


I love the Victoria line.  They cut their own marquise, which means every marquise is matched and perfect.  Yes, you can get copycat Victoria pieces, but the jeweler will just source different marquise diamonds and each will be different and off.  

If you like big band rings, my vote goes to the Victoria band ring.  It's super blingy when you wear it too, hardly any metal like the Clover which may be your hesitation.  When you move you hand when you talk, it's all sparkly diamonds, fuil cirlcle (I'm think I'm convincing myself I need to try band rings again.    ) The vine line is new and really pretty.  Last time I was there, I only saw a few pieces though.  Tiffany's melee diamonds are full cut.  

I do hope you can get to a Tiffany and try it on.  Or just order online.  Tiffany online returns are super easy.  I have personally ordered online and returned, hassle free ( have not ordered online yet with VCA).  As FYI, when you order Tiffany online, you get the full stuff as if you were at the boutique... box, bag, gift card, tissue paper, dust bag... if that stuff matters to you.  

@eletons 
If you think you may consider Tiffany, these are the classic Victoria earrings.  I only see the small and mini now online, but they come in four sizes, mini, small, medium, and large.  I think if you like the size of Lotus and Frivole, the medium is the equivalent in my opinion.  I found the large a bit big for my ear, but maybe not for you.  Here is the US link. I did see the international link they show the medium, and I am sure you can check your local country link for pricing: 
Tiffany Victoria® earrings in platinum with diamonds, small. | Tiffany & Co. 

I see the larger cluster earrings too online:
Tiffany Victoria® mixed cluster earrings in platinum with diamonds, large. | Tiffany & Co. 
I'm not crazy about them as they are mixed cuts (e.g. pears and marquise), and I prefer more symmetry.  These only come in one size as I recall.  Anyway, some things to think about.  

As FYI, Tiffany was bought out by LVMH, so they are technically French owned now.  Rumor has it newer collections are coming out, so I am looking forward to that.


----------



## Obsessed_girl

BigAkoya said:


> I would suggest if you're not local to a store and your SA has not been able to get you pieces, I would go online.
> SAs come and go.  I would not deny yourself anything out of loyalty to an SA.  I did that in the past, I was super loyal to SAs, to a fault.  Then I thought... why am I trying so hard to help my SA? A good SA will work for me.  I am the client; he's the sales guy, that's his job.  If he can't get me something (bag, shoes, clothes, jewelry), it's up to me to find it.  SAs are sales people, and it's not a two-way personal friendship. I think lunch/dinner/gifts paid for by an SA using VCA budget can sometimes be misinterpreted as friendship.  In a true friendship, I would take my "friend" out to lunch/dinner and send him/her Christmas presents which I do not for my SA.  My experience with SAs is they love you when you are actively buying from them, and they shower you with gifts.  Of course in return for those nice gifts (e.g. Christmas gift recently!), they do subtly hope for more sales.  Once you stop buying, after a few years, no more gifts or lunches/dinners.  They use their budget on other clients.  It's just the nature of sales, it is not personal at all.
> 
> I would be loyal to yourself.  Online is great as you can order a piece and if you do not like it, you can return it.  Hassle free.
> To be fair to your SA, I would ask your SA for the piece you want.  If the SA cannot get it, I would gently say, "ok, thanks, maybe I can try to get it online as they may have different inventory."  That's a nice way of letting the SA know and giving him the opportunity to jump on this sale if he wants it or can do anything to help you get it.  If not, it's fair and the SA absolutely cannot fault you for that.  I am sure the SA would do the same if he were looking for something hard to get.
> 
> If you like some rings, ask your SA to bring them in for you, any size.  You can see how they look on you and then order. If your SA says he cannot get any in, I would definitely go the online route.
> 
> I do think if you order something now and pay in full, you have high odds of getting it by your birthday!


I totally agree with you  , i have 3 SA (all of them in different branches) only one of them gave me the chance to buy the holiday pendent without deposit, he save it for me.


----------



## eletons

BigAkoya said:


> I love the Victoria line.  They cut their own marquise, which means every marquise is matched and perfect.  Yes, you can get copycat Victoria pieces, but the jeweler will just source different marquise diamonds and each will be different and off.
> 
> If you like big band rings, my vote goes to the Victoria band ring.  It's super blingy when you wear it too, hardly any metal like the Clover which may be your hesitation.  When you move you hand when you talk, it's all sparkly diamonds, fuil cirlcle (I'm think I'm convincing myself I need to try band rings again.    ) The vine line is new and really pretty.  Last time I was there, I only saw a few pieces though.  Tiffany's melee diamonds are full cut.
> 
> I do hope you can get to a Tiffany and try it on.  Or just order online.  Tiffany online returns are super easy.  I have personally ordered online and returned, hassle free ( have not ordered online yet with VCA).  As FYI, when you order Tiffany online, you get the full stuff as if you were at the boutique... box, bag, gift card, tissue paper, dust bag... if that stuff matters to you.
> 
> @eletons
> If you think you may consider Tiffany, these are the classic Victoria earrings.  I only see the small and mini now online, but they come in four sizes, mini, small, medium, and large.  I think if you like the size of Lotus and Frivole, the medium is the equivalent in my opinion.  I found the large a bit big for my ear, but maybe not for you.  Here is the US link. I did see the international link they show the medium, and I am sure you can check your local country link for pricing:
> Tiffany Victoria® earrings in platinum with diamonds, small. | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> I see the larger cluster earrings too online:
> Tiffany Victoria® mixed cluster earrings in platinum with diamonds, large. | Tiffany & Co.
> I'm not crazy about them as they are mixed cuts (e.g. pears and marquise), and I prefer more symmetry.  These only come in one size as I recall.  Anyway, some things to think about.
> 
> As FYI, Tiffany was bought out by LVMH, so they are technically French owned now.  Rumor has it newer collections are coming out, so I am looking forward to that.


Thank you so much for the links. The large size looks great because they don't look like a cross to me but maybe they are bigger than Lotus? 

I might try them on at their boutique later.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

lulu-47 said:


> So I went back to the boutique this week to try the rings on again….
> I’ve changed my mind! I think on my hand (probably due to my large middle knuckle lol), rings do look better on my ring finger and I prefer it to the look on my middle finger.
> I tried the sweet clover ring again and also tried the single row diamond perle- I decided I love the single row more than the sweet clover which I wasn’t expecting!
> My SA did not have the single row in YG so is going to try and get hold of one for me.
> Am I making the right decision? Please excuse the badly angled photos!
> View attachment 5264896
> View attachment 5264897


I love the single row ring on you.  It does remind me a lot of the Schlumberger Row Ring though.  You should try on both to compare







						Schlumberger® 18K Gold Two-Row Rope Ring | Tiffany & Co.
					






					www.tiffany.com


----------



## lolakitten

BigAkoya said:


> I love the Victoria line.  They cut their own marquise, which means every marquise is matched and perfect.  Yes, you can get copycat Victoria pieces, but the jeweler will just source different marquise diamonds and each will be different and off.
> 
> If you like big band rings, my vote goes to the Victoria band ring.  It's super blingy when you wear it too, hardly any metal like the Clover which may be your hesitation.  When you move you hand when you talk, it's all sparkly diamonds, fuil cirlcle (I'm think I'm convincing myself I need to try band rings again.    ) The vine line is new and really pretty.  Last time I was there, I only saw a few pieces though.  Tiffany's melee diamonds are full cut.
> 
> I do hope you can get to a Tiffany and try it on.  Or just order online.  Tiffany online returns are super easy.  I have personally ordered online and returned, hassle free ( have not ordered online yet with VCA).  As FYI, when you order Tiffany online, you get the full stuff as if you were at the boutique... box, bag, gift card, tissue paper, dust bag... if that stuff matters to you.
> 
> @eletons
> If you think you may consider Tiffany, these are the classic Victoria earrings.  I only see the small and mini now online, but they come in four sizes, mini, small, medium, and large.  I think if you like the size of Lotus and Frivole, the medium is the equivalent in my opinion.  I found the large a bit big for my ear, but maybe not for you.  Here is the US link. I did see the international link they show the medium, and I am sure you can check your local country link for pricing:
> Tiffany Victoria® earrings in platinum with diamonds, small. | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> I see the larger cluster earrings too online:
> Tiffany Victoria® mixed cluster earrings in platinum with diamonds, large. | Tiffany & Co.
> I'm not crazy about them as they are mixed cuts (e.g. pears and marquise), and I prefer more symmetry.  These only come in one size as I recall.  Anyway, some things to think about.
> 
> As FYI, Tiffany was bought out by LVMH, so they are technically French owned now.  Rumor has it newer collections are coming out, so I am looking forward to that.


I had no idea they cut their own stones, that’s impressive! That would certainly explain the consistency of a shape like the marquis.I love marquis diamonds, however I’ve come to the realization that I don’t like thick bands on me. I have short knuckle to mid finger and I feel like a thick band, even some stacks, look weird and are uncomfortable. That’s part of why the 8 flower appealed, the band itself is pretty standard, but it has a big look from the top down. Same with the two flower btf, which is also an option however not the pave version, the gold mirror finish. The metal on the perlee isn’t the issue but more the overall width. The sweet perlee is thinner but I feel the effect of the clovers is lost on it, and the overall look is not big enough.
Now I sound like goldilocks haha
Speaking of Tiffany and Schlumberger, the 16 stone ring has been on my WL for years, that’s an option as well, but that’s a whole different look than what I’m after for this particular purchase.
So… I need to try and try the Frivoles.
Failing that I need to try the Panthere (and the orchidee if I can find one, but I’m not counting on that)
Failing that I will reassess and pick something else on my WL.


----------



## Storm Spirit

I'm in the process of purchasing a carnelian bracelet but can't make it to a boutique anytime soon (the photos below are sent by the boutique). The shades of carnelian I've seen before these, were either brownish (like no. 1), or orange (like no. 3).

I think I'm leaning towards no. 4 as it looks like a nice burgundy red, but I'm not sure if it would be too dark IRL - does carnelian come in any redder shades than this? Which one would you pick?


----------



## glamourbag

Personally, I like #2, second from top but #4 is a nice rich red.


----------



## Storm Spirit

glamourbag said:


> Personally, I like #2, second from top but #4 is a nice rich red.



No. 2 is the other one I like, but there seems to be more colour variation between the motifs. Decisions decisions...


----------



## Prada Prince

I like #2 and #4 too


----------



## lolakitten

@Storm Spirit I like #4 as well.


----------



## nicole0612

I like #2 & #5.


----------



## winks

wohohoo the Zurich store finally got the WG alhambra ear rings in stock & can pick them up on Saturday!


----------



## BigAkoya

eletons said:


> Thank you so much for the links. The large size looks great because they don't look like a cross to me but maybe they are bigger than Lotus?
> 
> I might try them on at their boutique later.


It's actually not a cross.  Today, the marquise cut diamond represents leaves of a vine.  Earlier, the Victoria collection represented Xs and Os (hugs and kisses).  Of course, one can interpret anything as they wish.  

It's a beautiful collection, and I love the symbolism of the Xs and Os, especially when seen in the Victoria Alternating ring (aka. eternity ring).  

Just FYI to share a perspective of this collection.  It's not a cross, although Tiffany does do a beautiful cross too.


----------



## BigAkoya

Storm Spirit said:


> I'm in the process of purchasing a carnelian bracelet but can't make it to a boutique anytime soon (the photos below are sent by the boutique). The shades of carnelian I've seen before these, were either brownish (like no. 1), or orange (like no. 3).
> 
> I think I'm leaning towards no. 4 as it looks like a nice burgundy red, but I'm not sure if it would be too dark IRL - does carnelian come in any redder shades than this? Which one would you pick?


I like 3, the one you say looks red-orange.  I think it pops the most and glows.
Red is a really tough color to purchase for stones because a true red (red without any drop of yellow or blue) is nearly impossible to find in nature.

Here are my thoughts on choosing a red...
- I selected the bracelet based on the first photo.  This is because looking at the gold metal in the second photo, I think the lighting is too bright; hence the Carnelian is not a true view of what your bracelet will look like in real life, in everyday lighting.
- We live our lives mostly indoors, with artificial lighting.  Red turns dark indoors, so your bracelet will be "darker" most of the time, and certainly at night.  When I choose red stones (e.g. ruby), I like to look at the stones under the worse light.  Of course a stone looks wonderful in great lighting, but that's not our normal environment.  Hence I like to see a stone at its worst so I know what I am getting.
- In the absence of a perfect red, I would choose red with a drop of yellow (e.g. red-orange) over red with a drop of blue+yellow (e.g. burgundy).  Yellow pops, and I think it's the red-orange in the carnelian that makes the bracelet pop.
- I personally do not like deep reds or burgundy at all.  Those reds looks dark indoors and recede.  I prefer a color that pops.
- In my experience with the color red, a little drop of yellow makes a huge difference in brighting the red.  It makes the red look like a fiery bright red sunset, which is how I would want my carnelian to look.

That's just my preference of course, and I wanted to share my thoughts to help you decide.
In the end, color is what you like... do you want a deep dark bracelet, do you want a brighter red-orange bracelet?
Whatever bracelet you choose, once you take it home and do not have other bracelets to compare, I am sure you will love it!

Hope this helps.  Congrats to you on your future bracelet!


----------



## Storm Spirit

BigAkoya said:


> I like 3, the one you say looks red-orange.  I think it pops the most and glows.
> Red is a really tough color to purchase for stones because a true red (red without any drop of yellow or blue) is nearly impossible to find in nature.
> 
> Here are my thoughts on choosing a red...
> - I selected the bracelet based on the first photo.  This is because looking at the gold metal in the second photo, I think the lighting is too bright; hence the Carnelian is not a true view of what your bracelet will look like in real life, in everyday lighting.
> - We live our lives mostly indoors, with artificial lighting.  Red turns dark indoors, so your bracelet will be "darker" most of the time, and certainly at night.  When I choose red stones (e.g. ruby), I like to look at the stones under the worse light.  Of course a stone looks wonderful in great lighting, but that's not our normal environment.  Hence I like to see a stone at its worst so I know what I am getting.
> - In the absence of a perfect red, I would choose red with a drop of yellow (e.g. red-orange) over red with a drop of blue+yellow (e.g. burgundy).  Yellow pops, and I think it's the red-orange in the carnelian that makes the bracelet pop.
> - I personally do not like deep reds or burgundy at all.  Those reds looks dark indoors and recede.  I prefer a color that pops.
> - In my experience with the color red, a little drop of yellow makes a huge difference in brighting the red.  It makes the red look like a fiery bright red sunset, which is how I would want my carnelian to look.
> 
> That's just my preference of course, and I wanted to share my thoughts to help you decide.
> In the end, color is what you like... do you want a deep dark bracelet, do you want a brighter red-orange bracelet?
> Whatever bracelet you choose, once you take it home and do not have other bracelets to compare, I am sure you will love it!
> 
> Hope this helps.  Congrats to you on your future bracelet!



This makes SO much sense!! Maybe I've been looking for the wrong shade all this time... looking at pictures online, I liked the look of burgundy as it's a rich, saturated red. But you make a great point about the lighting - most of the time I'm indoors, and while I like burgundy, I don't think I'd like it as much if it looked too dark (like onyx).

This photo was taken in store a few weeks ago:





I forgot to take photos of them on the tray  The one on the left was a darker red on the tray, whereas the one on the right was very very orange, and looked almost plasticky. I was surprised to find myself preferring the one on the right on me, but wasn't sure if it was because of the lighting. I didn't want an "orange bracelet" so I decided to continue searching as these were the only ones available.

Maybe an orangey red is actually what I should be looking for  Your advice has been super helpful, thank you so much


----------



## BigAkoya

Storm Spirit said:


> This makes SO much sense!! Maybe I've been looking for the wrong shade all this time... looking at pictures online, I liked the look of burgundy as it's a rich, saturated red. But you make a great point about the lighting - most of the time I'm indoors, and while I like burgundy, I don't think I'd like it as much if it looked too dark (like onyx).
> 
> This photo was taken in store a few weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to take photos of them on the tray  The one on the left was a darker red on the tray, whereas the one on the right was very very orange, and looked almost plasticky. I was surprised to find myself preferring the one on the right on me, but wasn't sure if it was because of the lighting. I didn't want an "orange bracelet" so I decided to continue searching as these were the only ones available.
> 
> Maybe an orangey red is actually what I should be looking for  Your advice has been super helpful, thank you so much


I am so glad it helped.  I love the bracelet on the right!  It pops, and my eye goes right to that shade first as it says "look at me." The bracelet on the left is secondary and to me, fades into the background when competing in the photo. 

Carnelian is not meant to be a true red (that would belong to a ruby or red spinel). 
To me, the beauty of Carnelian is that it glows a fiery orange-red, the color of a beautiful sunset!


----------



## BigAkoya

Storm Spirit said:


> This makes SO much sense!! Maybe I've been looking for the wrong shade all this time... looking at pictures online, I liked the look of burgundy as it's a rich, saturated red. But you make a great point about the lighting - most of the time I'm indoors, and while I like burgundy, I don't think I'd like it as much if it looked too dark (like onyx).
> 
> This photo was taken in store a few weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to take photos of them on the tray  The one on the left was a darker red on the tray, whereas the one on the right was very very orange, and looked almost plasticky. I was surprised to find myself preferring the one on the right on me, but wasn't sure if it was because of the lighting. I didn't want an "orange bracelet" so I decided to continue searching as these were the only ones available.
> 
> Maybe an orangey red is actually what I should be looking for  Your advice has been super helpful, thank you so much


I have one more thought if I may...
On your comment of the stones looking plasticky...

Any natural stone looking plasticky or fake is perfection to me.  Nature is never perfect, yet we seek perfection in stones.  That's the allure of buying gemstones.  As an example, emeralds are generally included, and a very fine, clean emerald is rare and pricey.  I would love it if someone said to me, "is your emerald real, it looks so clean, like green glass."  That is the best compliment I could ever receive on my ring.       I would say, "Yes ma'am, it's real, it's a fine Colombian emerald."

So your plasticky looking, glowy stone, set in a gorgeous VCA bracelet, is what I would call nature's perfection.  Just food for thought.


----------



## eletons

BigAkoya said:


> It's actually not a cross.  Today, the marquise cut diamond represents leaves of a vine.  Earlier, the Victoria collection represented Xs and Os (hugs and kisses).  Of course, one can interpret anything as they wish.
> 
> It's a beautiful collection, and I love the symbolism of the Xs and Os, especially when seen in the Victoria Alternating ring (aka. eternity ring).
> 
> Just FYI to share a perspective of this collection.  It's not a cross, although Tiffany does do a beautiful cross too.
> 
> View attachment 5275028
> 
> View attachment 5275027


Thank you for the information. It does remind me of the cross. Anyway, I will try them on to see if I like them. 

I also contemplating on VA pave earrings. I think I might drop the Idea of having lotus earrings because they are a bit heavy and it seems that VA pave is more office appropriate. Not sure if Frivole mini pave is better or VA pave earrings.


----------



## Storm Spirit

BigAkoya said:


> I am so glad it helped.  I love the bracelet on the right!  It pops, and my eye goes right to that shade first as it says "look at me." The bracelet on the left is secondary and to me, fades into the background when competing in the photo.
> 
> Carnelian is not meant to be a true red (that would belong to a ruby or red spinel).
> To me, the beauty of Carnelian is that it glows a fiery orange-red, the color of a beautiful sunset!





BigAkoya said:


> I have one more thought if I may...
> On your comment of the stones looking plasticky...
> 
> Any natural stone looking plasticky or fake is perfection to me.  Nature is never perfect, yet we seek perfection in stones.  That's the allure of buying gemstones.  As an example, emeralds are generally included, and a very fine, clean emerald is rare and pricey.  I would love it if someone said to me, "is your emerald real, it looks so clean, like green glass."  That is the best compliment I could ever receive on my ring.       I would say, "Yes ma'am, it's real, it's a fine Colombian emerald."
> 
> So your plasticky looking, glowy stone, set in a gorgeous VCA bracelet, is what I would call nature's perfection.  Just food for thought.



If only I'd known this weeks ago! Until yesterday, I hadn't taken into account that the darker reds will appear almost black under most lighting... I'm now looking for orangish red carnelian  Hopefully the boutique will have a few options; I'm in no particular rush but I'd like to find one sooner rather than later


----------



## BigAkoya

Storm Spirit said:


> If only I'd known this weeks ago! Until yesterday, I hadn't taken into account that the darker reds will appear almost black under most lighting... I'm now looking for orangish red carnelian  Hopefully the boutique will have a few options; I'm in no particular rush but I'd like to find one sooner rather than later


When you try them on, ask to go to their back area where they ring up your purchases.  Or go to a corner and face the corner, away from light.  I always like to see a colored stone at it's worst before I buy.  I don't think a dark burgundy carnelian will look black black, but it will be definitely be darker. Some people love burgundy though.  You'll know in a heartbeat what color you like and your preference. 

I have to tell you a fun story... when I was upgrading my engagement ring, I had the SA bring in three rings that I pre-selected before I flew in to the boutique.  Of course all the diamonds looked great in the Tiffany store lighting.  I narrowed it down to one ring (I have the Tiffany classic solitaire).  To be sure, I asked to see the diamond in the back, with low lighting.  Then, I also asked to see the diamond outside, in natural light.  The  SA said checked with the manager and said she was not permitted to escort us outside, it had to be a security guard. We then had to wait for a security guard to accompany me and my husband to go outside (yeah... I brought hubby this time to jewelry shop as it was a big purchase).   We selected the ring, left it there to be resized, and left the boutique.  I told my husband, "that was so nice Tiffany had a bodyguard to protect us to go outside"  My husband then quickly replied, " no honey, the bodyguard was not to protect us, it was to protect the ring!"  He was right, it made me crack up.   

So many stories when buying jewelry... these are the great memories of each piece.  Every purchase is an adventure.
Good luck to you.  Planning and buying is half the fun.  I am sure gut will tell you exactly which shade you like!


----------



## 880

@Storm Spirit, could you pls take action pics when you go try on the carnelian. I’d love to get a sense for how the different reds look on a real person. I think @A bottle of Red purchased a carnelian tiger eye six motif (my apologies if my memory is faulty) and it was very helpful to see the colors worn 
hope you fall in love with the perfect one!


----------



## missie1

I like the dark oxblood ones.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Yes i have a carnelian tiger eye 6 motif & a carnelian rg guilloche bracelet!  The necklace has a bit darker red the bracelet has a hint of the orange in bright sun but both are stunning.


----------



## nikkimau

Here is my experience with Van Cleef, without ever stepping into a store. I'm located in Nor Cal, didn't want to go to a Neiman Marcus in San Francisco, and didn't want to fly out to So Cal to go to a physical store.  Within 3 weeks, I've picked up the guilloche 5 motif bracelet, 1 motif pendant, and guilloche earrings.


The Guilloche bracelet I called the Beverly Hills location and they told me they had both the bracelet and pendant available, and I went with the bracelet. SA told me both pieces were new and had just arrived. Since this was my first experience calling Van Cleef, I thought getting something from Van Cleef must be super hard, since I read on these forums it was tough to get stuff due to covid and supply. I had first called the Van Cleef number from the website, and the person told me all guilloche pieces were out, and I would need to work with a SA. This person from the e-boutique did not attempt to help me locate a piece.
Couple of days later, I texted the SA from Beverly Hills for the pendant, and she told me it was gone, so I called the e-boutique, and ended up placing a order for the Magic size guilloche pendant. Recieved it and it was much too big for me, so returned it immediately. When I called the e-boutique to get the RNA to return the magic pendant, I asked the person to see if there were any earrings or pendants available. Person told me it was a 4-6 wait to get the earrings, and it was impossible to find a pendant right now, but I asked her to look anyway. She found a new piece at Dallas that had just arrived, so she put it on hold, and I was able to purchase that piece when a Dallas SA reached out to me. Had to get the necklace extended cause I have a super thick neck. Asked Dallas SA to let me know if he ever got the guilloche earrings in, told me he could put me on a waitlist with deposit, declined that option.
This week, Dallas SA texts me to let me know my necklace extension is ready, and he'll have it overnighted. I ask him again about the guilloche earrings, says those are unavailable, need to be on the waitlist. Less than a hour later, he lets me know they have a pair because a person on the waitlist with a deposit came into the store, looked at the earrings, and decided to get something else. Would I like them? I said of course, and now I've received the full set. Earrings are a little tight, will have to figure out if I need to send them out to Dallas to get them adjusted via NY, or if I can go down to a SoCal location to have them adjusted there or have a SoCal location send them out for me (I'll be in So Cal in January, figure I can finally step foot in a store then and figure out for future If I want a onxy or carnellian piece).

With all this being said, is it really that hard to obtain pieces? Or was I just lucky? Do Sales Associates just say a piece just came in so you're more enticed to make the purchase right then and there? Regardless, the first time I saw the guilloche online (never in person), I knew I wanted the full set, so the pitch of something just coming in wouldn't have made me pull the trigger to purchase, since I knew from the start I wanted the full set.

Sorry for the long post, but was just curious if it really is that hard to find things?


----------



## A bottle of Red

@Storm Spirit it is very cloudy today but trying to take pics near the window with white indoor lighting


----------



## A bottle of Red

Then i took on a flat white surface so you can see how much darker they are


----------



## A bottle of Red

Here is both necklace & bracelet


----------



## eternallove4bag

nikkimau said:


> Here is my experience with Van Cleef, without ever stepping into a store. I'm located in Nor Cal, didn't want to go to a Neiman Marcus in San Francisco, and didn't want to fly out to So Cal to go to a physical store.  Within 3 weeks, I've picked up the guilloche 5 motif bracelet, 1 motif pendant, and guilloche earrings.
> 
> 
> The Guilloche bracelet I called the Beverly Hills location and they told me they had both the bracelet and pendant available, and I went with the bracelet. SA told me both pieces were new and had just arrived. Since this was my first experience calling Van Cleef, I thought getting something from Van Cleef must be super hard, since I read on these forums it was tough to get stuff due to covid and supply. I had first called the Van Cleef number from the website, and the person told me all guilloche pieces were out, and I would need to work with a SA. This person from the e-boutique did not attempt to help me locate a piece.
> Couple of days later, I texted the SA from Beverly Hills for the pendant, and she told me it was gone, so I called the e-boutique, and ended up placing a order for the Magic size guilloche pendant. Recieved it and it was much too big for me, so returned it immediately. When I called the e-boutique to get the RNA to return the magic pendant, I asked the person to see if there were any earrings or pendants available. Person told me it was a 4-6 wait to get the earrings, and it was impossible to find a pendant right now, but I asked her to look anyway. She found a new piece at Dallas that had just arrived, so she put it on hold, and I was able to purchase that piece when a Dallas SA reached out to me. Had to get the necklace extended cause I have a super thick neck. Asked Dallas SA to let me know if he ever got the guilloche earrings in, told me he could put me on a waitlist with deposit, declined that option.
> This week, Dallas SA texts me to let me know my necklace extension is ready, and he'll have it overnighted. I ask him again about the guilloche earrings, says those are unavailable, need to be on the waitlist. Less than a hour later, he lets me know they have a pair because a person on the waitlist with a deposit came into the store, looked at the earrings, and decided to get something else. Would I like them? I said of course, and now I've received the full set. Earrings are a little tight, will have to figure out if I need to send them out to Dallas to get them adjusted via NY, or if I can go down to a SoCal location to have them adjusted there or have a SoCal location send them out for me (I'll be in So Cal in January, figure I can finally step foot in a store then and figure out for future If I want a onxy or carnellian piece).
> 
> With all this being said, is it really that hard to obtain pieces? Or was I just lucky? Do Sales Associates just say a piece just came in so you're more enticed to make the purchase right then and there? Regardless, the first time I saw the guilloche online (never in person), I knew I wanted the full set, so the pitch of something just coming in wouldn't have made me pull the trigger to purchase, since I knew from the start I wanted the full set.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but was just curious if it really is that hard to find things?


Congrats on your beautiful pieces.

It’s difficult to get certain pieces but not impossible. Part of it is luck and part of it is the relationship you have with your SA and store.

It wasn’t this hard to find VCA pieces before the pandemic but due to breakdown of supply chains worldwide, inventory is getting negatively impacted everywhere. Most of the VCA stores have been wiped out of pieces that weren’t even popular before. I was told that there’s a long waiting list for all the popular pieces, and that includes the guilloche line.

Some of the more popular pieces have become part of what the stores are calling ‘tense’ stock. Again, there’s no way of knowing how fast or how late a piece you want will come. I was told that my wait time for my GMOP pave 5 motif was going to be a few months and to probably expect it in 2022. Lucky for me it arrived within a few weeks after I asked for it. I don’t think the SAs know either as to what stock to expect and when.


----------



## eternallove4bag

A bottle of Red said:


> Here is both necklace & bracelet


Gorgeous! The perfect shades of carnelian.


----------



## A bottle of Red

eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous! The perfect shades of carnelian.


Thank you so much!


----------



## BigAkoya

nikkimau said:


> Here is my experience with Van Cleef, without ever stepping into a store. I'm located in Nor Cal, didn't want to go to a Neiman Marcus in San Francisco, and didn't want to fly out to So Cal to go to a physical store.  Within 3 weeks, I've picked up the guilloche 5 motif bracelet, 1 motif pendant, and guilloche earrings.
> 
> 
> The Guilloche bracelet I called the Beverly Hills location and they told me they had both the bracelet and pendant available, and I went with the bracelet. SA told me both pieces were new and had just arrived. Since this was my first experience calling Van Cleef, I thought getting something from Van Cleef must be super hard, since I read on these forums it was tough to get stuff due to covid and supply. I had first called the Van Cleef number from the website, and the person told me all guilloche pieces were out, and I would need to work with a SA. This person from the e-boutique did not attempt to help me locate a piece.
> Couple of days later, I texted the SA from Beverly Hills for the pendant, and she told me it was gone, so I called the e-boutique, and ended up placing a order for the Magic size guilloche pendant. Recieved it and it was much too big for me, so returned it immediately. When I called the e-boutique to get the RNA to return the magic pendant, I asked the person to see if there were any earrings or pendants available. Person told me it was a 4-6 wait to get the earrings, and it was impossible to find a pendant right now, but I asked her to look anyway. She found a new piece at Dallas that had just arrived, so she put it on hold, and I was able to purchase that piece when a Dallas SA reached out to me. Had to get the necklace extended cause I have a super thick neck. Asked Dallas SA to let me know if he ever got the guilloche earrings in, told me he could put me on a waitlist with deposit, declined that option.
> This week, Dallas SA texts me to let me know my necklace extension is ready, and he'll have it overnighted. I ask him again about the guilloche earrings, says those are unavailable, need to be on the waitlist. Less than a hour later, he lets me know they have a pair because a person on the waitlist with a deposit came into the store, looked at the earrings, and decided to get something else. Would I like them? I said of course, and now I've received the full set. Earrings are a little tight, will have to figure out if I need to send them out to Dallas to get them adjusted via NY, or if I can go down to a SoCal location to have them adjusted there or have a SoCal location send them out for me (I'll be in So Cal in January, figure I can finally step foot in a store then and figure out for future If I want a onxy or carnellian piece).
> 
> With all this being said, is it really that hard to obtain pieces? Or was I just lucky? Do Sales Associates just say a piece just came in so you're more enticed to make the purchase right then and there? Regardless, the first time I saw the guilloche online (never in person), I knew I wanted the full set, so the pitch of something just coming in wouldn't have made me pull the trigger to purchase, since I knew from the start I wanted the full set.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but was just curious if it really is that hard to find things?


Congrats on your new pieces!  I think you got lucky, and it was good timing. 
Also, Dallas is a new store, and my gut says they are trying to build clientele and VCA has also stocked them up on merchandise.  

I think if you plan to be a repeat buyer, I would send your earrings to Dallas to be adjusted.  You will get to kmow your SA better.  Depending on the adjustment you need, they may still need to send it in for repair, so I would not assume they will adjust it while you wait.  I am sure you know this, but there are four ways to adjust VA earrings, so try them on and see what needs adjustment.  For me, I'd continue to work with the SA you purchased them from.


----------



## BigAkoya

A bottle of Red said:


> Then i took on a flat white surface so you can see how much darker they are


The Carnelian and Tiger's Eye are so perfect together!  It's the perfect stone combo.


----------



## eletons

nikkimau said:


> Here is my experience with Van Cleef, without ever stepping into a store. I'm located in Nor Cal, didn't want to go to a Neiman Marcus in San Francisco, and didn't want to fly out to So Cal to go to a physical store.  Within 3 weeks, I've picked up the guilloche 5 motif bracelet, 1 motif pendant, and guilloche earrings.
> 
> 
> The Guilloche bracelet I called the Beverly Hills location and they told me they had both the bracelet and pendant available, and I went with the bracelet. SA told me both pieces were new and had just arrived. Since this was my first experience calling Van Cleef, I thought getting something from Van Cleef must be super hard, since I read on these forums it was tough to get stuff due to covid and supply. I had first called the Van Cleef number from the website, and the person told me all guilloche pieces were out, and I would need to work with a SA. This person from the e-boutique did not attempt to help me locate a piece.
> Couple of days later, I texted the SA from Beverly Hills for the pendant, and she told me it was gone, so I called the e-boutique, and ended up placing a order for the Magic size guilloche pendant. Recieved it and it was much too big for me, so returned it immediately. When I called the e-boutique to get the RNA to return the magic pendant, I asked the person to see if there were any earrings or pendants available. Person told me it was a 4-6 wait to get the earrings, and it was impossible to find a pendant right now, but I asked her to look anyway. She found a new piece at Dallas that had just arrived, so she put it on hold, and I was able to purchase that piece when a Dallas SA reached out to me. Had to get the necklace extended cause I have a super thick neck. Asked Dallas SA to let me know if he ever got the guilloche earrings in, told me he could put me on a waitlist with deposit, declined that option.
> This week, Dallas SA texts me to let me know my necklace extension is ready, and he'll have it overnighted. I ask him again about the guilloche earrings, says those are unavailable, need to be on the waitlist. Less than a hour later, he lets me know they have a pair because a person on the waitlist with a deposit came into the store, looked at the earrings, and decided to get something else. Would I like them? I said of course, and now I've received the full set. Earrings are a little tight, will have to figure out if I need to send them out to Dallas to get them adjusted via NY, or if I can go down to a SoCal location to have them adjusted there or have a SoCal location send them out for me (I'll be in So Cal in January, figure I can finally step foot in a store then and figure out for future If I want a onxy or carnellian piece).
> 
> With all this being said, is it really that hard to obtain pieces? Or was I just lucky? Do Sales Associates just say a piece just came in so you're more enticed to make the purchase right then and there? Regardless, the first time I saw the guilloche online (never in person), I knew I wanted the full set, so the pitch of something just coming in wouldn't have made me pull the trigger to purchase, since I knew from the start I wanted the full set.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but was just curious if it really is that hard to find things?


Judging from my recent experience, they can find pieces for you if they really want you to have it. But if you insist on new items, the items that have not been displayed, that is another story. 

It seems that during festive season, they push those items that are overloaded in their stock room. So if the items you are looking for are not on their push list, they might first tell you that they don't have it. 

I had a conversation with a SA over the phone and asked for an item, he said they had certain items but just couldn't tell clients how many they have. It sounds to me they have lots because he told me not to hurry.


----------



## Storm Spirit

BigAkoya said:


> When you try them on, ask to go to their back area where they ring up your purchases.  Or go to a corner and face the corner, away from light.  I always like to see a colored stone at it's worst before I buy.  I don't think a dark burgundy carnelian will look black black, but it will be definitely be darker. Some people love burgundy though.  You'll know in a heartbeat what color you like and your preference.
> 
> I have to tell you a fun story... when I was upgrading my engagement ring, I had the SA bring in three rings that I pre-selected before I flew in to the boutique.  Of course all the diamonds looked great in the Tiffany store lighting.  I narrowed it down to one ring (I have the Tiffany classic solitaire).  To be sure, I asked to see the diamond in the back, with low lighting.  Then, I also asked to see the diamond outside, in natural light.  The  SA said checked with the manager and said she was not permitted to escort us outside, it had to be a security guard. We then had to wait for a security guard to accompany me and my husband to go outside (yeah... I brought hubby this time to jewelry shop as it was a big purchase).   We selected the ring, left it there to be resized, and left the boutique.  I told my husband, "that was so nice Tiffany had a bodyguard to protect us to go outside"  My husband then quickly replied, " no honey, the bodyguard was not to protect us, it was to protect the ring!"  He was right, it made me crack up.
> 
> So many stories when buying jewelry... these are the great memories of each piece.  Every purchase is an adventure.
> Good luck to you.  Planning and buying is half the fun.  I am sure gut will tell you exactly which shade you like!



That's a fabulous idea!! Unfortunately I'm unlikely to be able to visit a boutique anytime soon so I'll either need to have my order sent to me, or wait a few months to see if the situation improves. If I do manage to make it to a boutique though, I definitely will ask to see bracelets in different lighting. I might re-evaluate once I've had my booster vaccine, as all of the VCA boutiques are in London, which is apparently the Omicron hotspot. I'm absolutely itching to visit a boutique but it's probably not the most sensible idea right now...


----------



## Storm Spirit

880 said:


> @Storm Spirit, could you pls take action pics when you go try on the carnelian. I’d love to get a sense for how the different reds look on a real person. I think @A bottle of Red purchased a carnelian tiger eye six motif (my apologies if my memory is faulty) and it was very helpful to see the colors worn
> hope you fall in love with the perfect one!



If I can make it to a boutique, of course!! I will make a mental note to take plenty of photos under different lighting and on my person.


----------



## nikkimau

hmm, I wasn’t aware there are 4 ways to adjust the earrings? I have thick ear lobes, what options would I have?

thanks everyone for the advice, appreciate it, since this my first time buying fancy jewelry! 





BigAkoya said:


> Congrats on your new pieces!  I think you got lucky, and it was good timing.
> Also, Dallas is a new store, and my gut says they are trying to build clientele and VCA has also stocked them up on merchandise.
> 
> I think if you plan to be a repeat buyer, I would send your earrings to Dallas to be adjusted.  You will get to kmow your SA better.  Depending on the adjustment you need, they may still need to send it in for repair, so I would not assume they will adjust it while you wait.  I am sure you know this, but there are four ways to adjust VA earrings, so try them on and see what needs adjustment.  For me, I'd continue to work with the SA you purchased them from.


----------



## Storm Spirit

A bottle of Red said:


> Here is both necklace & bracelet



Thank you for the photos!! Your necklace and bracelet are both beautiful


----------



## 880

missie1 said:


> I like the dark oxblood ones.


+1,  I think it’s dependent on skin tone, and dark looks best on me

i love the colors that @A bottle of Red pivked out


----------



## BigAkoya

nikkimau said:


> hmm, I wasn’t aware there are 4 ways to adjust the earrings? I have thick ear lobes, what options would I have?
> 
> thanks everyone for the advice, appreciate it, since this my first time buying fancy jewelry!


I have small ear lobes, and my ear piercing is very low.  I also must have chunky ear lobes as earrings are always tight on me.  For VA earrings, you can adjust in the following ways, and I will also share what I do for my earrings.  Everyone is different of course, and it's all preference. 

- Thickness of the post (the little stick that goes in your ear piercing): If your ear piercing hole hurts when you wear them for a while (e.g. sore/bleed), the post may be too thick, and VCA can swap with a thinner post.   I always get mine swapped to thinner posts (.71mm thickness)
- Opening of the clip:  If your ear lobes hurt or you feel the earrings are pinching/squishing/too tight on your ear lobes, VCA can loosen the opening for you.  I have mine opened to a 4mm opening as I like a bit of air between the clip and my skin. 
- Height placement of the earring:  Look at the back of you earrings.  You will see two holes where you can put the post.  The default I think is the bottom hole, which means the earring will sit higher on your ear.  However, if you prefer for them to sit lower, VCA can move the post to the top hole.  My ear piercing is low, so I always use the bottom hole.  Some ladies with a high ear piercing may prefer the higher hole so the earring sits lower.  
- Length of the post:  If you have thick ear lobes or prefer a longer post, VCA can swap out for longer posts.  My ear lobes are okay here.  I like the posts to stick out in the back just a little bit, not too much as then you have fumble with the long post getting in the way when you put the earrings on. 

Hope that helps.  Wear them for a few days and see how they feel on you and if you like the height.   Also, don't worry if the fit is not perfect after the first shot.  Earring adjustment are free, forever.  I've sent in one pair of earrings now three times (waiting for them to come back).  Earrings should fit proper, so don't settle and "live with it."  SAs completely understand.  Aftercare is part of your SA's job.  Good luck!


----------



## A bottle of Red

BigAkoya said:


> I have small ear lobes, and my ear piercing is very low.  I also must have chunky ear lobes as earrings are always tight on me.  For VA earrings, you can adjust in the following ways, and I will also share what I do for my earrings.  Everyone is different of course, and it's all preference.
> 
> - Thickness of the post (the little stick that goes in your ear piercing): If your ear piercing hole hurts when you wear them for a while (e.g. sore/bleed), the post may be too thick, and VCA can swap with a thinner post.   I always get mine swapped to thinner posts (.71mm thickness)
> - Opening of the clip:  If your ear lobes hurt or you feel the earrings are pinching/squishing/too tight on your ear lobes, VCA can loosen the opening for you.  I have mine opened to a 4mm opening as I like a bit of air between the clip and my skin.
> - Height placement of the earring:  Look at the back of you earrings.  You will see two holes where you can put the post.  The default I think is the bottom hole, which means the earring will sit higher on your ear.  However, if you prefer for them to sit lower, VCA can move the post to the top hole.  My ear piercing is low, so I always use the bottom hole.  Some ladies with a high ear piercing may prefer the higher hole so the earring sits lower.
> - Length of the post:  If you have thick ear lobes or prefer a longer post, VCA can swap out for longer posts.  My ear lobes are okay here.  I like the posts to stick out in the back just a little bit, not too much as then you have fumble with the long post getting in the way when you put the earrings on.
> 
> Hope that helps.  Wear them for a few days and see how they feel on you and if you like the height.   Also, don't worry if the fit is not perfect after the first shot.  Earring adjustment are free, forever.  I've sent in one pair of earrings now three times (waiting for them to come back).  Earrings should fit proper, so don't settle and "live with it."  SAs completely understand.  Aftercare is part of your SA's job.  Good luck!


Can they be adjusted again after they were soldered on ?


----------



## BigAkoya

A bottle of Red said:


> Can they be adjusted again after they were soldered on ?


Off the top, I would say because the post is now soldered, you cannot unscrew the post to swap the post out or move up/down in the hole positions.  However, you can still adjust the opening of the clip if they are pinching you. 

I would say if you need to adjust the post (e.g. thinner, longer/shorter, up/down), I would think VCA can file off the soldered post, redrill the hole to remove the remaining post stuck in the hole, and then drill in a new hole and add a post.  It's technically doable, but the question is will VCA do it once it's been soldered or will they say no.  

Good question, and I do not know.  Maybe someone who has soldered their posts came chime in.  I am now curious too!


----------



## winks

winks said:


> wohohoo the Zurich store finally got the WG alhambra ear rings in stock & can pick them up on Saturday!



wohohohohoo


----------



## eternallove4bag

winks said:


> wohohohohoo


They look fabulous on you! Congrats!


----------



## marbella8

Rami00 said:


> What do you think?


Love it Rami!!!!!!!


----------



## lolakitten

winks said:


> wohohohohoo


Congrats! These very quickly turned into my most worn earrings


----------



## BigAkoya

winks said:


> wohohohohoo


They are beautiful on you!  I love WG and MOP!   
Congratulations on those gorgeous earrings!


----------



## DeryaHm

BigAkoya said:


> Me too!  I love the Victoria collection.  The diamonds are super sparkly too.



me too, but the non-band ring is super poke-y. If I wear mine too long or for the wrong activities the prongs cuts into the fingers on either side. Can’t imagine wearing it as a wedding band for that reason. Wish I did band rings, but I too cannot


----------



## DeryaHm

glamourbag said:


> Personally, I like #2, second from top but #4 is a nice rich red.



I like #4 also. Does your SA know your other pieces and skin tone/wardrobe to make a trusted suggestion?


----------



## missie1

Rami00 said:


> What do you think?


This is very pretty and I’m not a fan of bold rings but it looks very nice on your hand.


----------



## winks

Thank you for letting me share my joy! So in love with them!


----------



## Rami00

missie1 said:


> This is very pretty and I’m not a fan of bold rings but it looks very nice on your hand.


Thank you


----------



## sjofaye

Has anyone had their lengthening services take a lot longer than you were told? My regular SA wasn't in the day I dropped by so another SA helped me. She told me 10-12 business days and it has been way over that. I've had other pieces lengthened and it always came back earlier or within the time frame.

I tried to reach out to the SA via text and call but have not heard anything back. I assume she may be on vacation since the holidays are near so I decided to call the store and it just sends me straight to voicemail. I haven't been able to stop by the store since it is about 2 hours from me so I can't inquire in person which is a bit frustrating. 

Has anyone had any issues like this? I don't know if I should contact my regular SA to see if he can help me only thing was he wasn't the one who processed the lengthening request.


----------



## Taiwo92

Anyone wear their onyx pendant or bracelet daily? How has it held up?


----------



## ctimec

Taiwo92 said:


> Anyone wear their onyx pendant or bracelet daily? How has it held up?


Haven’t taken my bracelet off in a month or so, because I can’t get it off lol without DH help. I like to keep it on. Shower in it etc. I clean it every day while wearing it with a soft toothbrush and Dawn dish soap. You can scrub the onyx and it looks new after each cleaning. The onyx looks gunked up so fast, though. Only downside


----------



## Taiwo92

ctimec said:


> Haven’t taken my bracelet off in a month or so, because I can’t get it off lol without DH help. I like to keep it on. Shower in it etc. I clean it every day while wearing it with a soft toothbrush and Dawn dish soap. You can scrub the onyx and it looks new after each cleaning. The onyx looks gunked up so fast, though. Only downside


Thanks! VCA seems so high maintenance for me, but they’re so pretty. I’ve had my sweet mop necklace for 6 months and never took it off - even when I went on vacation. Sadly, today I noticed so much gunk on it so thinking to sell and get the vintage onyx. Sigh


----------



## DS2006

Taiwo92 said:


> Thanks! VCA seems so high maintenance for me, but they’re so pretty. I’ve had my sweet mop necklace for 6 months and never took it off - even when I went on vacation. Sadly, today I noticed so much gunk on it so thinking to sell and get the vintage onyx. Sigh


 Really, all fine jewelry should be treated with care. I do not sleep or shower with any fine jeweler on. I want my jewelry to stay beautiful and look beautiful when I wear it. It’s really not a big deal to take jewelry off and either clean with a cleaning cloth or put diamond jewelry into cleaning solution or an ultrasonic every few days to keep it clean and looking it’s best. There is a lot of wear and tear on the pieces when one wears fine jewelry 24/7.


----------



## A bottle of Red

DS2006 said:


> Really, all fine jewelry should be treated with care. I do not sleep or shower with any fine jeweler on. I want my jewelry to stay beautiful and look beautiful when I wear it. It’s really not a big deal to take jewelry off and either clean with a cleaning cloth or put diamond jewelry into cleaning solution or an ultrasonic every few days to keep it clean and looking it’s best. There is a lot of wear and tear on the pieces when one wears fine jewelry 24/7.


Can mop or onyx go into an ultrasonic?
I just find it hard to get into the swoopy areas on the Alhambra shape with a cloth so sometimes i use q tips instead


----------



## EpiFanatic

A bottle of Red said:


> Can mop or onyx go into an ultrasonic?
> I just find it hard to get into the swoopy areas on the Alhambra shape with a cloth so sometimes i use q tips instead


You can use warm water and dishwashing liquid like dawn and soak for less than a minute, rub off stuff and rinse off, for onyx and the sturdier stones. A VCA SA told me before. I use a very soft brush to get the edges. I do that once or twice a year for onyx and chalcedony and agate.  I do take it off every night though. I don’t usually use the ultrasonic for my stone pieces, just diamond.


----------



## EpiFanatic

DS2006 said:


> Really, all fine jewelry should be treated with care. I do not sleep or shower with any fine jeweler on. I want my jewelry to stay beautiful and look beautiful when I wear it. It’s really not a big deal to take jewelry off and either clean with a cleaning cloth or put diamond jewelry into cleaning solution or an ultrasonic every few days to keep it clean and looking it’s best. There is a lot of wear and tear on the pieces when one wears fine jewelry 24/7.


Yes, totally agree!


----------



## hopiko

sjofaye said:


> Has anyone had their lengthening services take a lot longer than you were told? My regular SA wasn't in the day I dropped by so another SA helped me. She told me 10-12 business days and it has been way over that. I've had other pieces lengthened and it always came back earlier or within the time frame.
> 
> I tried to reach out to the SA via text and call but have not heard anything back. I assume she may be on vacation since the holidays are near so I decided to call the store and it just sends me straight to voicemail. I haven't been able to stop by the store since it is about 2 hours from me so I can't inquire in person which is a bit frustrating.
> 
> Has anyone had any issues like this? I don't know if I should contact my regular SA to see if he can help me only thing was he wasn't the one who processed the lengthening request.


Your SA should absolutely be able to help you with this.  Reach out!


----------



## DS2006

A bottle of Red said:


> Can mop or onyx go into an ultrasonic?
> I just find it hard to get into the swoopy areas on the Alhambra shape with a cloth so sometimes i use q tips instead



Oh no, I was mostly referring to diamond jewelry in the ultrasonic. I would not put any VCA Alhambra stones in the ultrasonic especially since most shouldn't even get wet. I agree with @EpiFanatic than onyx, carnelian, chalcedony, and agate can on rare occasion be cleaned in water. But I wouldn't put those in an ultrasonic. It's probably fine to put the solid gold or pave pieces in an ultrasonic occasionally, but I would ask my SA before doing so. It would almost be necessary with the pave pieces to keep them looking their best. I do need to ask that since I have VA pave earrings and pendant.


----------



## A bottle of Red

DS2006 said:


> Oh no, I was mostly referring to diamond jewelry in the ultrasonic. I would not put any VCA Alhambra stones in the ultrasonic especially since most shouldn't even get wet. I agree with @EpiFanatic than onyx, carnelian, chalcedony, and agate can on rare occasion be cleaned in water. But I wouldn't put those in an ultrasonic. It's probably fine to put the solid gold or pave pieces in an ultrasonic occasionally, but I would ask my SA before doing so. It would almost be necessary with the pave pieces to keep them looking their best. I do need to ask that since I have VA pave earrings and pendant.


Cleaning a piece with 2 types is tough- like pave & stone ; or guilloche & stone.
Although I have a cheap amazon ultrasonic & never seen any difference between that vs toothbrush w soap & water on any jewelry


----------



## DeryaHm

Taiwo92 said:


> Thanks! VCA seems so high maintenance for me, but they’re so pretty. I’ve had my sweet mop necklace for 6 months and never took it off - even when I went on vacation. Sadly, today I noticed so much gunk on it so thinking to sell and get the vintage onyx. Sigh


Take it to a vca for cleaning. I wear MOP daily and they can fix it right up


----------



## Yssie

MOP is made of exactly the same thing as any regular pearl so it can be cared for the same way  Dunk in tepid water and wipe off with a gentle cloth after every wear. Minimal soap. Avoid lotions/perfumes/hair products as much as possible. The US by itself won't damage MOP if you use softened, distilled, or pre-boiled (and cooled!) water, but you'll want to make sure the tub has been cleaned thoroughly beforehand - no detergent or cleaning solution residue - and leave it pretty empty so that the vibrations don’t make other pieces move around and scratch the MOP. I recommend against leaving MOP or any other pearls soaking in hard water for extended periods of time.

Definitely don’t use any steamers around MOP! Pearls don’t do great with extreme temperatures or sudden temperature changes.


----------



## rk4265

I wonder when something new will come out? Doesn’t vca usually have something come out before Valentine’s Day?


----------



## 8seventeen19

I use my ultrasonic on pretty much every piece I own outside of MOP and gemstones (i.e. sapphires and rubies). I use cleaning solution that my SA gave me which VCA uses as well. Maybe you could ask your SA to divulge where/which type they use. He just brought me a bottle of it and I've used it ever since. I wear several pieces day in and day out but I am of the mindset to enjoy it and I do not buy pieces that I think may sit in my jewelry box. The only issues with wear I have had was I knocked a prong off a 5 motif onyx and a carnelian piece fell out of my ladybug. They were able to fix them, no problem and I wear the ladybug alone now. The problems that I have had with VCA over the years has been primarily with initial construction and nothing to do with every day wear.


----------



## BigAkoya

rk4265 said:


> I wonder when something new will come out? Doesn’t vca usually have something come out before Valentine’s Day?


Yes, usually for spring.  
I am hoping for something in WG!  It's about time WG gets some loving!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Omg you are the best! So I took photos of my tennis bracelet that I had sized to 6.75”. As you can see it touches my palm which I know bugs a lot of people but it really doesn’t bother me actually. My loves on my other wrist also touch the top of my palm but not as much as my tennis bracelet does. My wrist measures 6” and my loves on my left wrist are 17s which is considered a loose fit. As you can see I have a lot of room with my tennis bracelet and unfortunately I cannot even wear it with my loves because it slides right over it and the scratches are not worth it so I wear it on my right wrist. I’m thinking 4 links would probably be my preferred fit as I don’t think it would be considered snug because I absolutely do not want that either, loose is my preference but even 7” is too much for me. My next question is, my fiancé wants to get a matching malachite 5 motif with me and his wrist is much, much bigger than mine. I believe he got his tennis bracelet sized to 8-8.5” if I remember correctly. Could VCA use my extra links and apply them to his bracelet?
> 
> View attachment 5229266
> 
> View attachment 5229267
> 
> View attachment 5229269
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I tried searching for a thread like this but apparently my wording was off lol. You guys are so helpful, thank you!! My loves are 17s which is a loose fit and my tennis bracelet measures 6.75” so I’m thinking 4 links removed will still be considered a loose fit which I do want.





cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Aw thank you so much, you’re so kind!! ❤ He has Cartier pieces but he LOVES VCA but we have not seen any men wear the 5 motif Alhambra! Story time, two weeks ago we were in our local NM Chanel and one of the guy SAs working there completely stopped me in my tracks, I even abruptly cut off my SA, when I saw his wrist!! I asked him if I could take a picture and he said absolutely!! I was obsessing over it for approximately 5 mins lol!! This is just such a cool stack for a guy if anyone has ever wondered how it looks on men!! Now that I think about it, his wrist is bigger too so I should have asked him if he added extra links and how.
> 
> View attachment 5229288





cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Hopefully this is appropriate to post here and won’t get deleted, but in relation to yesterday’s discussions, here is my fiancé’s current stack. I think malachite or onyx would be a perfect addition
> 
> View attachment 5230425



I finally get to share a very lengthy but amazing VCA show and tell! A big special thank you to @BigAkoya and @DS2006 for all the advice and help a couple months ago with this!! My fiancé and I were in Vegas last week and I had met a SA at the Bellagio boutique the year prior so I had texted her to place deposits for two Onyx 5 motif VA bracelets for the both of us since I knew malachite was not going to happen/had a long waitlist of people who have already paid in full. We went to look at the bracelets on Sunday and they were ready for pickup after sizing on that Thursday. With sizing, for my fiancé he had an extra inch added to his to make it 8.5” and I decided I wanted mine to measure the same as my tennis bracelet which I thought was always 6.75” but was actually 7” so I had her take two links out. Btw, @BigAkoya sizing was correct, 2 links out for 7” and 4 links out for 6.5” is what my SA told me. 6.5” is too tight and would make it difficult putting on by myself and I like a looser fit with my bracelets, I think it looks more flattering. There was no charge to add links for my fiancés bracelet for those who are wondering and was told any changes are free the first time around so you could ultimately size it anyway you want. I also asked where the links came from if the jeweler had them made since that was a concern for me as I would want them to obviously be authentic VCA and my SA said they always supply the links to the jeweler.

Here’s where it gets interesting. In Vegas, there are 4 boutiques. From the time gap we had between that Sunday and Thursday, we decided to just walk into each one on a complete whim to see what inventory everyone had as my fiancé’s #1 choice was malachite. On Sunday, Wynn had one malachite but it was sold from someone who had already paid in full. We were able to try it on but I wasn’t a fan of the stones they were too light in my opinion. On Tuesday, we go over to Crystals around 4:00 pm and ask if they had anything in VA malachite. The SA that helped us actually I think there were some in our shipment about 25 mins ago!!!!! I was shocked!!! He goes to the back and not only does he bring out one VA 5 motif in malachite, but another with pave diamonds and even the VA pendant!!! We couldn’t believe it! Two to choose from that were actually available!! We were stumped because obviously we couldn’t cancel/return the onyx since they were being altered so we sat in the boutique for about 30-45 mins trying to make up our mind. It didn’t take long because the SA next to our’s said she just got a text from her client looking for the malachite with pave and guilloche with pave bracelets so my fiancé ended up ultimately choosing the malachite with pave diamonds! I still regret not buying the regular malachite bracelet as it was so beautiful but I had already purchased the onyx and couldn’t justify making another purchase so soon. The malachite bracelet will arrive tomorrow so I will share more pictures once it arrives but here are some pictures of our goodies that we picked up.

Experiences at both boutiques as well as Wynn were absolutely amazing! I understand some like to buy online for the return policy, but I am 100% someone who loves buying in the store for the experience, it’s just as exciting to me as the actual item! Something the SA we bought from at Crystals said which I found to be interesting is that since we’ve made purchases in Vegas now at two different boutiques, we are put at a higher priority for finding/buying items that are HTF, etc than those across the country even though we live in FL. Not sure how true this is but that’s good to know! Know down the slippery slope of VCA, we go! Couples who shop together, stay together! ❤️


----------



## BigAkoya

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I finally get to share a very lengthy but amazing VCA show and tell! A big special thank you to @BigAkoya and @DS2006 for all the advice and help a couple months ago with this!! My fiancé and I were in Vegas last week and I had met a SA at the Bellagio boutique the year prior so I had texted her to place deposits for two Onyx 5 motif VA bracelets for the both of us since I knew malachite was not going to happen/had a long waitlist of people who have already paid in full. We went to look at the bracelets on Sunday and they were ready for pickup after sizing on that Thursday. With sizing, for my fiancé he had an extra inch added to his to make it 8.5” and I decided I wanted mine to measure the same as my tennis bracelet which I thought was always 6.75” but was actually 7” so I had her take two links out. Btw, @BigAkoya sizing was correct, 2 links out for 7” and 4 links out for 6.5” is what my SA told me. 6.5” is too tight and would make it difficult putting on by myself and I like a looser fit with my bracelets, I think it looks more flattering. There was no charge to add links for my fiancés bracelet for those who are wondering and was told any changes are free the first time around so you could ultimately size it anyway you want. I also asked where the links came from if the jeweler had them made since that was a concern for me as I would want them to obviously be authentic VCA and my SA said they always supply the links to the jeweler.
> 
> Here’s where it gets interesting. In Vegas, there are 4 boutiques. From the time gap we had between that Sunday and Thursday, we decided to just walk into each one on a complete whim to see what inventory everyone had as my fiancé’s #1 choice was malachite. On Sunday, Wynn had one malachite but it was sold from someone who had already paid in full. We were able to try it on but I wasn’t a fan of the stones they were too light in my opinion. On Tuesday, we go over to Crystals around 4:00 pm and ask if they had anything in VA malachite. The SA that helped us actually I think there were some in our shipment about 25 mins ago!!!!! I was shocked!!! He goes to the back and not only does he bring out one VA 5 motif in malachite, but another with pave diamonds and even the VA pendant!!! We couldn’t believe it! Two to choose from that were actually available!! We were stumped because obviously we couldn’t cancel/return the onyx since they were being altered so we sat in the boutique for about 30-45 mins trying to make up our mind. It didn’t take long because the SA next to our’s said she just got a text from her client looking for the malachite with pave and guilloche with pave bracelets so my fiancé ended up ultimately choosing the malachite with pave diamonds! I still regret not buying the regular malachite bracelet as it was so beautiful but I had already purchased the onyx and couldn’t justify making another purchase so soon. The malachite bracelet will arrive tomorrow so I will share more pictures once it arrives but here are some pictures of our goodies that we picked up.
> 
> Experiences at both boutiques as well as Wynn were absolutely amazing! I understand some like to buy online for the return policy, but I am 100% someone who loves buying in the store for the experience, it’s just as exciting to me as the actual item! Something the SA we bought from at Crystals said which I found to be interesting is that since we’ve made purchases in Vegas now at two different boutiques, we are put at a higher priority for finding/buying items that are HTF, etc than those across the country even though we live in FL. Not sure how true this is but that’s good to know! Know down the slippery slope of VCA, we go! Couples who shop together, stay together! ❤
> View attachment 5279670
> 
> View attachment 5279672
> 
> View attachment 5279673
> 
> View attachment 5279674
> 
> View attachment 5279675


What a great story!  The bracelets look awesome!  I am so glad you also took out two links and like the fit. 
You two look super cute with your matching bling.   

Next up... you guys need to get one pair of Alhambra Sweets earrings (they are tiny, so it's more a cute accent piece).  Your fiance wears one earring on his ear, and you wear the other earring in your ear, on the second piercing (assuming you have two piercings).  I always thought that was super romantic.  

Can't wait to see more pics!  Thanks for sharing!  Congratulations on your new pieces and your upcoming wedding!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

BigAkoya said:


> What a great story!  The bracelets look awesome!  I am so glad you also took out two links and like the fit.
> You two look super cute with your matching bling.
> 
> Next up... you guys need to get one pair of Alhambra Sweets earrings (they are tiny, so it's more a cute accent piece).  Your fiance wears one earring on his ear, and you wear the other earring in your ear, on the second piercing (assuming you have two piercings).  I always thought that was super romantic.
> 
> Can't wait to see more pics!  Thanks for sharing!  Congratulations on your new pieces and your upcoming wedding!



Thank you so much!! That is actually too funny you mention the earring idea, he has oldddd piercings but I believe they still can fit something with a little poke! This would be such a cute idea! I have two piercings in each ear but I've actually had nothing in my second hole for about 6 months as I am trying to just let it grow back in since the pierced them way too low imo so I've been content with one single holes lol! I will have to take a look at them though! I tried on the guilloche with diamonds bracelet and fell in love hard! I eventually want the whole matching set with the pendant and earrings but that will take some time. I don't think I've seen someone just wear this combo, onyx and guilloche with diamonds and thought it was so cool and edgy looking!


----------



## lvchanellvr

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I finally get to share a very lengthy but amazing VCA show and tell! A big special thank you to @BigAkoya and @DS2006 for all the advice and help a couple months ago with this!! My fiancé and I were in Vegas last week and I had met a SA at the Bellagio boutique the year prior so I had texted her to place deposits for two Onyx 5 motif VA bracelets for the both of us since I knew malachite was not going to happen/had a long waitlist of people who have already paid in full. We went to look at the bracelets on Sunday and they were ready for pickup after sizing on that Thursday. With sizing, for my fiancé he had an extra inch added to his to make it 8.5” and I decided I wanted mine to measure the same as my tennis bracelet which I thought was always 6.75” but was actually 7” so I had her take two links out. Btw, @BigAkoya sizing was correct, 2 links out for 7” and 4 links out for 6.5” is what my SA told me. 6.5” is too tight and would make it difficult putting on by myself and I like a looser fit with my bracelets, I think it looks more flattering. There was no charge to add links for my fiancés bracelet for those who are wondering and was told any changes are free the first time around so you could ultimately size it anyway you want. I also asked where the links came from if the jeweler had them made since that was a concern for me as I would want them to obviously be authentic VCA and my SA said they always supply the links to the jeweler.
> 
> Here’s where it gets interesting. In Vegas, there are 4 boutiques. From the time gap we had between that Sunday and Thursday, we decided to just walk into each one on a complete whim to see what inventory everyone had as my fiancé’s #1 choice was malachite. On Sunday, Wynn had one malachite but it was sold from someone who had already paid in full. We were able to try it on but I wasn’t a fan of the stones they were too light in my opinion. On Tuesday, we go over to Crystals around 4:00 pm and ask if they had anything in VA malachite. The SA that helped us actually I think there were some in our shipment about 25 mins ago!!!!! I was shocked!!! He goes to the back and not only does he bring out one VA 5 motif in malachite, but another with pave diamonds and even the VA pendant!!! We couldn’t believe it! Two to choose from that were actually available!! We were stumped because obviously we couldn’t cancel/return the onyx since they were being altered so we sat in the boutique for about 30-45 mins trying to make up our mind. It didn’t take long because the SA next to our’s said she just got a text from her client looking for the malachite with pave and guilloche with pave bracelets so my fiancé ended up ultimately choosing the malachite with pave diamonds! I still regret not buying the regular malachite bracelet as it was so beautiful but I had already purchased the onyx and couldn’t justify making another purchase so soon. The malachite bracelet will arrive tomorrow so I will share more pictures once it arrives but here are some pictures of our goodies that we picked up.
> 
> Experiences at both boutiques as well as Wynn were absolutely amazing! I understand some like to buy online for the return policy, but I am 100% someone who loves buying in the store for the experience, it’s just as exciting to me as the actual item! Something the SA we bought from at Crystals said which I found to be interesting is that since we’ve made purchases in Vegas now at two different boutiques, we are put at a higher priority for finding/buying items that are HTF, etc than those across the country even though we live in FL. Not sure how true this is but that’s good to know! Know down the slippery slope of VCA, we go! Couples who shop together, stay together! ❤
> View attachment 5279670
> 
> View attachment 5279672
> 
> View attachment 5279673
> 
> View attachment 5279674
> 
> View attachment 5279675


What a lovely story and it sounds like you both had a wonderful experience at VCA. The bracelets look amazing on both of you! Please do share a pic of the malachite when it does arrives.


----------



## BigAkoya

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Thank you so much!! That is actually too funny you mention the earring idea, he has oldddd piercings but I believe they still can fit something with a little poke! This would be such a cute idea! I have two piercings in each ear but I've actually had nothing in my second hole for about 6 months as I am trying to just let it grow back in since the pierced them way too low imo so I've been content with one single holes lol! I will have to take a look at them though! I tried on the guilloche with diamonds bracelet and fell in love hard! I eventually want the whole matching set with the pendant and earrings but that will take some time. I don't think I've seen someone just wear this combo, onyx and guilloche with diamonds and thought it was so cool and edgy looking!
> 
> View attachment 5279686
> 
> View attachment 5279687


That bracelet could be the wedding gift!  You do know you are entitled to a wedding gift from the fiance.  
My then-fiance (now hubby) did not know that was part of the marriage deal.  Yes, it's a fact... ladies are entitled to a gift of their choice from their fiance.   

We were young and broke, so I didn't dream big.  I asked for a YG locket with my newly married initials engraved on the locket.  

You can dream big!  Work it!  You're still in the lovey-dovey phase.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

BigAkoya said:


> That bracelet could be the wedding gift!  You do know you are entitled to a wedding gift from the fiance.
> My then-fiance (now hubby) did not know that was part of the marriage deal.  Yes, it's a fact... ladies are entitled to a gift of their choice from their fiance.
> 
> We were young and broke, so I didn't dream big.  I asked for a YG locket with my newly married initials engraved on the locket.
> 
> You can dream big!  Work it!  You're still in the lovey-dovey phase.



Haha I just told him about the wedding gift, as I did not know of this official tradition either and he gave me that look like I don’t need anything else *wink, wink* that is a brilliant idea! I must plant the seed now to give him plenty of time haha!  I would want something special for that gift and it would HAVE to contain diamonds. I went to Cartier to play around with my stack and fell in love with the thin Love in WG pave diamonds and thought this looked absolutely stunning too. But for $29,300, I feel like I almost would rather go for the full diamond VA 5 motif in WG or YG. Those bracelets are stunning and I feel like you get more diamonds for the money. I would need to look at the ctw to compare though, but VCA looks more substantial with their diamonds.

EDIT: The VA full diamond 5 motif bracelet in WG is $28,200 with 2.42 carats and the thin Love pave in WG is $29,300 with only 0.95 carats. That is wild to me. I would probably choose VCA.


----------



## BigAkoya

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Haha I just told him about the wedding gift, as I did not know of this official tradition either and he gave me that look like I don’t need anything else *wink, wink* that is a brilliant idea! I must plant the seed now to give him plenty of time haha!  I would want something special for that gift and it would HAVE to contain diamonds. I went to Cartier to play around with my stack and fell in love with the thin Love in WG pave diamonds and thought this looked absolutely stunning too. But for $29,300, I feel like I almost would rather go for the full diamond VA 5 motif in WG or YG. Those bracelets are stunning and I feel like you get more diamonds for the money. I would need to look at the ctw to compare though, but VCA looks more substantial with their diamonds.
> 
> EDIT: The VA full diamond 5 motif bracelet in WG is $28,200 with 2.42 carats and the thin Love pave in WG is $29,300 with only 0.95 carats. That is wild to me. I would probably choose VCA.
> 
> View attachment 5279692


Check out the Clover bangle too.  Not a lot of diamonds for the money, but iconic VCA.  It's a gorgeous piece, a pure work of art.
Perlée clovers bracelet, medium model Yellow gold, Diamond- Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

BigAkoya said:


> Check out the Clover bangle too.  Not a lot of diamonds for the money, but iconic VCA.  It's a gorgeous piece, a pure work of art.
> Perlée clovers bracelet, medium model Yellow gold, Diamond- Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)



Omg yes absolutely stunning too! All possible contenders now.


----------



## A bottle of Red

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Omg yes absolutely stunning too! All possible contenders now.


All the pieces look stunning on you! 
Sounds like it was an amazing experience


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

A bottle of Red said:


> All the pieces look stunning on you!
> Sounds like it was an amazing experience



Thank you so much! Looking forward to adding many more pieces in the future ❤️


----------



## A bottle of Red

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Thank you so much! Looking forward to adding many more pieces in the future ❤


Wishing you both lots of joy & bling!


----------



## glamourbag

Such an exciting story @cmadtmifyb0623 and you both chose some beautiful pieces. Wishing you a joyous future together with lots of exciting trips and adventures ahead.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

A bottle of Red said:


> Wishing you both lots of joy & bling!



Thank you



glamourbag said:


> Such an exciting story @cmadtmifyb0623 and you both chose some beautiful pieces. Wishing you a joyous future together with lots of exciting trips and adventures ahead.



That is so sweet, thank you so much! ❤️


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

It’s finally here guys! He wanted to take a picture with all of his pieces on one arm but he would not wear them like this. Malachite with diamonds is such a beautiful piece!! I think the two VA bracelets with the JUC would be perfect and maybe stack the Ecrou and tennis bracelet on the other arm. Now he has endless ways to stack them!


----------



## BigAkoya

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> It’s finally here guys! He wanted to take a picture with all of his pieces on one arm but he would not wear them like this. Malachite with diamonds is such a beautiful piece!! I think the two VA bracelets with the JUC would be perfect and maybe stack the Ecrou and tennis bracelet on the other arm. Now he has endless ways to stack them!
> 
> View attachment 5280112


Looks great!  Congratulations!


----------



## BigAkoya

I found this nice article on Alhambra.  Scroll down midway to see the Alhambra timeline and what year different stones were introduced.  I thought blue agate was a new stone, but it was introduced in 1989.  Malachite and lapis were the first stones in 1971!  I found the article very educational and wanted to share. 
Hope some of you might find it helpful too. 

Van Cleef & Arpels 101: The Enduring Luck of The Alhambra - The Vault (rebag.com)


----------



## 880

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Thank you so much!! That is actually too funny you mention the earring idea, he has oldddd piercings but I believe they still can fit something with a little poke! This would be such a cute idea! I have two piercings in each ear but I've actually had nothing in my second hole for about 6 months as I am trying to just let it grow back in since the pierced them way too low imo so I've been content with one single holes lol! I will have to take a look at them though! I tried on the guilloche with diamonds bracelet and fell in love hard! I eventually want the whole matching set with the pendant and earrings but that will take some time. I don't think I've seen someone just wear this combo, onyx and guilloche with diamonds and thought it was so cool and edgy looking!
> 
> View attachment 5279686
> 
> View attachment 5279687


Love your story! Love your taste and what you chose! Congrats!


----------



## DS2006

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I finally get to share a very lengthy but amazing VCA show and tell! A big special thank you to @BigAkoya and @DS2006 for all the advice and help a couple months ago with this!! My fiancé and I were in Vegas last week and I had met a SA at the Bellagio boutique the year prior so I had texted her to place deposits for two Onyx 5 motif VA bracelets for the both of us since I knew malachite was not going to happen/had a long waitlist of people who have already paid in full. We went to look at the bracelets on Sunday and they were ready for pickup after sizing on that Thursday. With sizing, for my fiancé he had an extra inch added to his to make it 8.5” and I decided I wanted mine to measure the same as my tennis bracelet which I thought was always 6.75” but was actually 7” so I had her take two links out. Btw, @BigAkoya sizing was correct, 2 links out for 7” and 4 links out for 6.5” is what my SA told me. 6.5” is too tight and would make it difficult putting on by myself and I like a looser fit with my bracelets, I think it looks more flattering. There was no charge to add links for my fiancés bracelet for those who are wondering and was told any changes are free the first time around so you could ultimately size it anyway you want. I also asked where the links came from if the jeweler had them made since that was a concern for me as I would want them to obviously be authentic VCA and my SA said they always supply the links to the jeweler.
> 
> Here’s where it gets interesting. In Vegas, there are 4 boutiques. From the time gap we had between that Sunday and Thursday, we decided to just walk into each one on a complete whim to see what inventory everyone had as my fiancé’s #1 choice was malachite. On Sunday, Wynn had one malachite but it was sold from someone who had already paid in full. We were able to try it on but I wasn’t a fan of the stones they were too light in my opinion. On Tuesday, we go over to Crystals around 4:00 pm and ask if they had anything in VA malachite. The SA that helped us actually I think there were some in our shipment about 25 mins ago!!!!! I was shocked!!! He goes to the back and not only does he bring out one VA 5 motif in malachite, but another with pave diamonds and even the VA pendant!!! We couldn’t believe it! Two to choose from that were actually available!! We were stumped because obviously we couldn’t cancel/return the onyx since they were being altered so we sat in the boutique for about 30-45 mins trying to make up our mind. It didn’t take long because the SA next to our’s said she just got a text from her client looking for the malachite with pave and guilloche with pave bracelets so my fiancé ended up ultimately choosing the malachite with pave diamonds! I still regret not buying the regular malachite bracelet as it was so beautiful but I had already purchased the onyx and couldn’t justify making another purchase so soon. The malachite bracelet will arrive tomorrow so I will share more pictures once it arrives but here are some pictures of our goodies that we picked up.
> 
> Experiences at both boutiques as well as Wynn were absolutely amazing! I understand some like to buy online for the return policy, but I am 100% someone who loves buying in the store for the experience, it’s just as exciting to me as the actual item! Something the SA we bought from at Crystals said which I found to be interesting is that since we’ve made purchases in Vegas now at two different boutiques, we are put at a higher priority for finding/buying items that are HTF, etc than those across the country even though we live in FL. Not sure how true this is but that’s good to know! Know down the slippery slope of VCA, we go! Couples who shop together, stay together! ❤
> View attachment 5279670
> 
> View attachment 5279672
> 
> View attachment 5279673
> 
> View attachment 5279674
> 
> View attachment 5279675


What a fabulous trip! Congrats on the great pieces you both chose! That was perfect timing for the malachite to have arrived!  I haven't been to Vegas in about 5 years, but it was fun then going into two boutiques! I can't even imagine 4! But I would go in every single one!  I agree with you that the experience of buying in the boutique is by far the most fun. I have no idea when I'll ever make it to another one, so for now, I have to order.  You looked great in all the pieces you tried on! I also agree that the thin pave Love bracelet is not as good a buy as VCA bracelets with higher diamond weight. Makes one feel a little better about VCA pricing!!! Congrats on a successful shopping trip!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

880 said:


> Love your story! Love your taste and what you chose! Congrats!



Thank you so much! It was such a fun and great experience for our first time buying VCA!



DS2006 said:


> What a fabulous trip! Congrats on the great pieces you both chose! That was perfect timing for the malachite to have arrived!  I haven't been to Vegas in about 5 years, but it was fun then going into two boutiques! I can't even imagine 4! But I would go in every single one!  I agree with you that the experience of buying in the boutique is by far the most fun. I have no idea when I'll ever make it to another one, so for now, I have to order.  You looked great in all the pieces you tried on! I also agree that the thin pave Love bracelet is not as good a buy as VCA bracelets with higher diamond weight. Makes one feel a little better about VCA pricing!!! Congrats on a successful shopping trip!



Thank you so much! And you were such a great help with all of your advice you shared as well! (: We live in central FL so no VCA and no more Cartier anymore either so we love to do all of our luxury shopping when we visit Vegas every year. It’s a luxe shopping dream! ❤️ I love the fact most brands have at least 2-3 boutiques on the strip and cannot believe VCA has 4 now! We can now truly say “we tried our luck in Vegas”, except we definitely lost with gambling lol  thank you again and I cannot wait to share more purchases in the future!


----------



## Glitterbomb

I don't know if this is appropriate for this thread, if it isn't I'm sorry and I will delete the post -

I purchased a frivole pave rose gold pink sapphire pendant from Vestiaire Collective in September 2021 for quite the hefty premium. It was authenticated as real from their authenticators and sent out to me. I thought it looked a bit off, but wasn't sure.

Today I just was lucky enough to be able to purchase the same pendant from my local VCA boutique, in person!!

It took me only one look at the real necklace to realize that the necklace purchased from Vestiaire was a fake/replica.

I paid with paypal, so I submitted a paypal claim today. I do not have a lot of hope of being refunded even with the pictures I included. I think I'm going to have to get the piece professionally authenticated by VCA to get an official letter and documentation saying it is fake, which I have heard will cost $1800. If so, Vestiaire Collective should compensate that fee, as it is their fault that they let this replica slip through their system.

View attachment 5280387


----------



## etoupebirkin

Glitterbomb said:


> I don't know if this is appropriate for this thread, if it isn't I'm sorry and I will delete the post -
> 
> I purchased a frivole pave rose gold pink sapphire pendant from Vestiaire Collective in September 2021 for quite the hefty premium. It was authenticated as real from their authenticators and sent out to me. I thought it looked a bit off, but wasn't sure.
> 
> Today I just was lucky enough to be able to purchase the same pendant from my local VCA boutique, in person!!
> 
> It took me only one look at the real necklace to realize that the necklace purchased from Vestiaire was a fake/replica.
> 
> I paid with paypal, so I submitted a paypal claim today. I do not have a lot of hope of being refunded even with the pictures I included. I think I'm going to have to get the piece professionally authenticated by VCA to get an official letter and documentation saying it is fake, which I have heard will cost $1800. If so, Vestiaire Collective should compensate that fee, as it is their fault that they let this replica slip through their system.
> 
> View attachment 5280387
> View attachment 5280388


Good luck with your claim. 

Did the one from Vestiare come with the COA or any other documentation of purchase?

How aggravating. I fear this is going to be a battle. As long as it’s within 90 days of purchase you should be able to have some recourse through PayPal.


----------



## sammix3

Glitterbomb said:


> I don't know if this is appropriate for this thread, if it isn't I'm sorry and I will delete the post -
> 
> I purchased a frivole pave rose gold pink sapphire pendant from Vestiaire Collective in September 2021 for quite the hefty premium. It was authenticated as real from their authenticators and sent out to me. I thought it looked a bit off, but wasn't sure.
> 
> Today I just was lucky enough to be able to purchase the same pendant from my local VCA boutique, in person!!
> 
> It took me only one look at the real necklace to realize that the necklace purchased from Vestiaire was a fake/replica.
> 
> I paid with paypal, so I submitted a paypal claim today. I do not have a lot of hope of being refunded even with the pictures I included. I think I'm going to have to get the piece professionally authenticated by VCA to get an official letter and documentation saying it is fake, which I have heard will cost $1800. If so, Vestiaire Collective should compensate that fee, as it is their fault that they let this replica slip through their system.
> 
> View attachment 5280387
> View attachment 5280388


I hope PayPal rules in your favor.  May I ask which boutique you got the pendant from?


----------



## A bottle of Red

Wow how upsetting.  Let us know what van cleef says & if you can get your money back from vc


----------



## lynne_ross

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Merry Christmas all!


Merry Christmas to everyone here in this fabulous forum!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Merry Christmas & happy holidays!  Wishing you all a wonderful happy healthy year full of all good things!


----------



## Yodabest

Happy holidays everyone! May your year be filled with love, luck, happiness, strength, *health*, and LOTS AND LOTS OF JEWELRY!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Merry Christmas to each and every one of you in this big, beautiful VCA family! I hope everyone’s day is filled with good times with your loved ones and of course the gifts!


----------



## Mayacamas

Merry Christmas and happy holidays to all of the kind souls who share their knowledge, support, and celebrate each other.  I wish you happiness, good health, and endless sparkles.


----------



## glamourbag

Merry Christmas and Holiday greetings to everyone and their family. Wishing much love, health and happiness with a bit of VCA sprinkled in between.


----------



## lolakitten

Merry Christmas everyone     
I wish everyone lots of love and hope all your wishes come true!


----------



## Rockysmom

missie1 said:


> Finally opened my onyx rg bracelet  and wanted to show all the MTO RG Alhambra bracelets avail for special order.  I’m finally done with my RG stack.  Now on to WG


Congrats. I too have the onyx and grey MOP in rose gold and just ordered it in white MOP. I love the look!


----------



## 880

Happy Christmas all! I’m very grateful to all of you for helping inform my jewelry decisions!

@BigAkoya, @cmadtmifyb0623, the other half of the wedding gift is supposed to be a watch for DH lol

fortunately when I got married 30 plus years ago, DH did not have the watch taste he has today lol

@Glitterbomb, please keep us posted! I hope PayPal protection kicks in.


----------



## Brooklynite

Glitterbomb said:


> I don't know if this is appropriate for this thread, if it isn't I'm sorry and I will delete the post -
> 
> I purchased a frivole pave rose gold pink sapphire pendant from Vestiaire Collective in September 2021 for quite the hefty premium. It was authenticated as real from their authenticators and sent out to me. I thought it looked a bit off, but wasn't sure.
> 
> Today I just was lucky enough to be able to purchase the same pendant from my local VCA boutique, in person!!
> 
> It took me only one look at the real necklace to realize that the necklace purchased from Vestiaire was a fake/replica.
> 
> I paid with paypal, so I submitted a paypal claim today. I do not have a lot of hope of being refunded even with the pictures I included. I think I'm going to have to get the piece professionally authenticated by VCA to get an official letter and documentation saying it is fake, which I have heard will cost $1800. If so, Vestiaire Collective should compensate that fee, as it is their fault that they let this replica slip through their system.
> 
> View attachment 5280387
> View attachment 5280388


So sorry to hear. Hope Paypal helps!


----------



## Brooklynite

Merry Christmas! Hope Santa was kind to all.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Santa (aka me) came up with this little goodie for Christmas.


----------



## Prada Prince

Happy Holidays everyone! I finally got to take out my beautiful RG Sweet Alhambra 6-motif hammered gold bracelet today! But I can’t quite decide on the placement of the VCA vis-à-vis the Cartier LOVE.


----------



## 880

so thrilled to see your beautiful Christmas VCA @lorihmatthews and @Prada Prince ! 



Prada Prince said:


> Happy Holidays everyone! I finally got to take out my beautiful RG Sweet Alhambra 6-motif hammered gold bracelet today! But I can’t quite decide on the placement of the VCA vis-à-vis the Cartier LOVE.
> 
> View attachment 5281380
> 
> 
> View attachment 5281381
> 
> 
> View attachment 5281382


Love this! I prefer the top one but both are beautiful !


----------



## glamourbag

880 said:


> so thrilled to see your beautiful Christmas VCA @lorihmatthews and @Prada Prince !
> 
> 
> Love this! I prefer the top one but both are beautiful !


 +1 @Prada Prince


----------



## winks

do you wear your alhambra earrings (MOP) also in the gym?


----------



## glamourbag

winks said:


> do you wear your alhambra earrings (MOP) also in the gym?


I do. No issues.


----------



## lolakitten

winks said:


> do you wear your alhambra earrings (MOP) also in the gym?


I do as well. Never had a problem 
Oh I should add: my gym is down the road from my house, so I never shower there, I just come home, so I don’t worry about taking them off/locker room theft etc.


----------



## Brooklynite

I ordered pave yg vintage alhambra earrings before Christmas with 100% price paid. I was told that it would take 8 months. Are they that short in supply?
Curious if anyone has a better crystal ball?


----------



## KristinS

Brooklynite said:


> I ordered pave yg vintage alhambra earrings before Christmas with 100% price paid. I was told that it would take 8 months. Are they that short in supply?
> Curious if anyone has a better crystal ball?


They are in short supply (I have not been given a specific timeline like this). However, my SA in Miami texted me a couple weeks ago that this exact pair was available and is a hard to get item, so I should jump on it. I didn’t end up taking them, so might be worthwhile to have your SA see if they‘re still available.


----------



## innerpeace85

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all the wonderful people on this forum! Wishing you all best of health, happiness and prosperity


----------



## stardustmd

anyone have these sets of rings? Fell in love with the stacking here.. haven’t seen many people wear it like this..I would love to see some ring stacks!


----------



## nightbefore

Does anyone wear her perlee pearls of gold bracelet alone? I am eyeing on this to start collecting some pieces for the arms. I love the simplicity of the design but is it too ordinary and common?








						Perlée pearls of gold bracelet, large model - VCARO95900 - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Perlée pearls of gold bracelet, 18K yellow gold, large model.




					www.vancleefarpels.com


----------



## eternallove4bag

nightbefore said:


> Does anyone wear her perlee pearls of gold bracelet alone? I am eyeing on this to start collecting some pieces for the arms. I love the simplicity of the design but is it too ordinary and common?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perlée pearls of gold bracelet, large model - VCARO95900 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Perlée pearls of gold bracelet, 18K yellow gold, large model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com


I have it in RG and absolutely love it. However, I don’t wear it alone. I usually pair it with one of the other perlee bracelets. It’s more of a stacking piece imo.


----------



## Gringach

nightbefore said:


> Does anyone wear her perlee pearls of gold bracelet alone? I am eyeing on this to start collecting some pieces for the arms. I love the simplicity of the design but is it too ordinary and common?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perlée pearls of gold bracelet, large model - VCARO95900 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Perlée pearls of gold bracelet, 18K yellow gold, large model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com


I just got this bracelet and I am planning to wear it alone. It looks very feminine and elegant this way I think 
This picture is when trying at the shop:


----------



## lolakitten

nightbefore said:


> Does anyone wear her perlee pearls of gold bracelet alone? I am eyeing on this to start collecting some pieces for the arms. I love the simplicity of the design but is it too ordinary and common?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perlée pearls of gold bracelet, large model - VCARO95900 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Perlée pearls of gold bracelet, 18K yellow gold, large model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com


This is on my wish list too, however other size I need has to be ordered so I keep putting it off. I do like the look of it stacked and alone, it seems very versatile!


----------



## BigAkoya

Gringach said:


> I just got this bracelet and I am planning to wear it alone. It looks very feminine and elegant this way I think
> This picture is when trying at the shop:


Your arm looks very pretty with the Perlee bangle and ring.  

Then... I saw your cat!  He looks so big and fluffy!  I love fluffy cats. 
He looks like he's super cuddly, sleeps on your stomach and kneads you... the perfect cat!


----------



## lolakitten

I veered a bit off the white gold course this holiday and got a vintage carnelian pendant from DH, and I have to say, I really love it with my winter colouring!
Looks like I maybe adding more VCA yellow in the future. I quite like the tone of their yellow!
Now I need earrings… I’m thinking vintage hammered or guilloche…
What do your guys think?


----------



## Gringach

BigAkoya said:


> Your arm looks very pretty with the Perlee bangle and ring.
> 
> Then... I saw your cat!  He looks so big and fluffy!  I love fluffy cats.
> He looks like he's super cuddly, sleeps on your stomach and kneads you... the perfect cat!



Thank you for your kind words 
The cat is indeed a lovely member of our family!


----------



## lolakitten

@BigAkoya 
A fluffy cat for you!


----------



## Gringach

lolakitten said:


> @BigAkoya
> A fluffy cat for you!
> View attachment 5282851
> View attachment 5282852


Beautiful!! Thank you


----------



## caffelatte

lolakitten said:


> I veered a bit off the white gold course this holiday and got a vintage carnelian pendant from DH, and I have to say, I really love it with my winter colouring!
> Looks like I maybe adding more VCA yellow in the future. I quite like the tone of their yellow!
> Now I need earrings… I’m thinking vintage hammered or guilloche…
> What do your guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282844



Guilloche earrings would be lovely!


----------



## BigAkoya

lolakitten said:


> @BigAkoya
> A fluffy cat for you!
> View attachment 5282851
> View attachment 5282852


Gorgeous cat!  So big and fluffy!  Super cute!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BigAkoya

lolakitten said:


> I veered a bit off the white gold course this holiday and got a vintage carnelian pendant from DH, and I have to say, I really love it with my winter colouring!
> Looks like I maybe adding more VCA yellow in the future. I quite like the tone of their yellow!
> Now I need earrings… I’m thinking vintage hammered or guilloche…
> What do your guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282844


It looks beautiful on you.  It also lands perfectly, right at the bottom of the hollow of your neck which really highights that super feminine zone.  

I vote for Vintage Hammered.  It's a classic and aligns with the old-world elegance of Carnelian. Another option is Carnelian earrings, but you might find it a bit too much red if you're not used to color around the face.  I would at least try them to see if you might like matching Carnelian.  I think though with Carnelian, the Hammered gold is lovely. 

Congratulations to you!  Hubby did great!


----------



## lynne_ross

lolakitten said:


> I veered a bit off the white gold course this holiday and got a vintage carnelian pendant from DH, and I have to say, I really love it with my winter colouring!
> Looks like I maybe adding more VCA yellow in the future. I quite like the tone of their yellow!
> Now I need earrings… I’m thinking vintage hammered or guilloche…
> What do your guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282844


This looks beautiful with your colouring. I like it with the gold hoops too.


----------



## lolakitten

cindy663 said:


> Guilloche earrings would be lovely!





BigAkoya said:


> It looks beautiful on you.  It also lands perfectly, right at the bottom of the hollow of your neck which really highights that super feminine zone.
> 
> I vote for Vintage Hammered.  It's a classic and aligns with the old-world elegance of Carnelian. Another option is Carnelian earrings, but you might find it a bit too much red if you're not used to color around the face.  I would at least try them to see if you might like matching Carnelian.  I think though with Carnelian, the Hammered gold is lovely.
> 
> Congratulations to you!  Hubby did great!


I love pops of red, but not *too* much if that makes any sense. The pendant is just right, but I think red earrings would be a little too much… but if I get the opportunity to try them, I may change my mind!

The old world look really appeals to me (& my heritage) when I’m in the mood for it, which is why I was drawn to the hammered, but the guilloche catches the light sooooooo nice!

I have to make up my mind about some other pieces which would affect this decision. 
I noticed the hammered comes in magic size too, that might be a nice addition!


----------



## glamourbag

lolakitten said:


> I veered a bit off the white gold course this holiday and got a vintage carnelian pendant from DH, and I have to say, I really love it with my winter colouring!
> Looks like I maybe adding more VCA yellow in the future. I quite like the tone of their yellow!
> Now I need earrings… I’m thinking vintage hammered or guilloche…
> What do your guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282844


I love, love, love it on you! Such a pretty shade of carnelian!!!!!!


----------



## lolakitten

lynne_ross said:


> This looks beautiful with your colouring. I like it with the gold hoops too.


Thank you! The hoops are from a local jeweler unbranded. DH picked those out too!


----------



## lolakitten

glamourbag said:


> I love, love, love it on you! Such a pretty shade of carnelian!!!!!!


Thank you 
I love the look on me more than I was expecting!


----------



## lynne_ross

lolakitten said:


> Thank you! The hoops are from a local jeweler unbranded. DH picked those out too!


Wow! Your DH has great taste and knows what works with you. Love my DH for trying but he really needs to just stick to a list from me


----------



## lolakitten

lynne_ross said:


> Wow! Your DH has great taste and knows what works with you. Love my DH for trying but he really needs to just stick to a list from me


Haha he likes a list too, but he has a good eye. A little too good sometimes, he notices *everything*


----------



## lvchanellvr

nightbefore said:


> Does anyone wear her perlee pearls of gold bracelet alone? I am eyeing on this to start collecting some pieces for the arms. I love the simplicity of the design but is it too ordinary and common?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perlée pearls of gold bracelet, large model - VCARO95900 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Perlée pearls of gold bracelet, 18K yellow gold, large model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com


I plan on wearing this one alone or with my signature bracelet. No, it isn't ordinary or common. I don't see a lot of people with the Perlee Pearls of gold bracelet. 

It is one of the items on my wishlist unless I get distracted with something else!


----------



## BigAkoya

nightbefore said:


> Does anyone wear her perlee pearls of gold bracelet alone? I am eyeing on this to start collecting some pieces for the arms. I love the simplicity of the design but is it too ordinary and common?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perlée pearls of gold bracelet, large model - VCARO95900 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Perlée pearls of gold bracelet, 18K yellow gold, large model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com


I think it's a clean and feminine piece.  If you love the design even if it were not a VCA piece, go for it.
I also think unless you wear it with other VCA pieces, most people will not recognize it as VCA if you wear it alone. Some people buy VCA specficially for the "label recognition" while others could care less.  You have to ask yourself if the VCA label recognition matters to you.

My gut feel says if you are asking if it's too ordinary and common, then you don't quite love it as a "must have" first bracelet.

If this is your first VCA bracelet and you want something more iconic, I would suggest either the Perlee Signature bangle (to stay with your bangle theme) or the classic VA 5 motif bracelet.  I think you will love it more as your first bracelet and will not feel disappointed.  Sometimes we ask, but we already know the answer.  I am not saying that's you, but often times, if I have to ask (and convince) myself, I already know the answer, and it's usually no.

Just my two cents and gut feel.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Opaldreamz888

lolakitten said:


> @BigAkoya
> A fluffy cat for you!
> View attachment 5282851
> View attachment 5282852


So cute!


----------



## A bottle of Red

lolakitten said:


> @BigAkoya
> A fluffy cat for you!
> View attachment 5282851
> View attachment 5282852


How do your snake & kitty get along?
I must admit i have a deep deep fear of snakes (irl, photos etc. Even snakeskin leather goods take me a while to get used to) , so i am fascinated by you having it as a pet.


----------



## lolakitten

A bottle of Red said:


> How do your snake & kitty get along?
> I must admit i have a deep deep fear of snakes (irl, photos etc. Even snakeskin leather goods take me a while to get used to) , so i am fascinated by you having it as a pet.


They actually get along really well.
Well he gets along with Karl, the yellow one in my profile pic. Dh has a few others, but I like Karl. He’s friendly and pretty lol.
I have a pictures of them nose to nose sniffing each other, it’s pretty cute, but I’ll spare you!
The reptiles have their own room (mainly for climate control) so there’s no unsupervised meetings.


----------



## nightbefore

lvchanellvr said:


> I plan on wearing this one alone or with my signature bracelet. No, it isn't ordinary or common. I don't see a lot of people with the Perlee Pearls of gold bracelet.
> 
> It is one of the items on my wishlist unless I get distracted with something else!


I like the ease of this bracelet. It doesn't matter what you plan to buy later, it can always be combined with other pieces. I am not used to wearing something on my arm, so I think it would be nice to begin with a small piece to get use to the weight and presence 



BigAkoya said:


> I think it's a clean and feminine piece.  If you love the design even if it were not a VCA piece, go for it.
> I also think unless you wear it with other VCA pieces, most people will not recognize it as VCA if you wear it alone. Some people buy VCA specficially for the "label recognition" while others could care less.  You have to ask yourself if the VCA label recognition matters to you.
> 
> My gut feel says if you are asking if it's too ordinary and common, then you don't quite love it as a "must have" first bracelet.
> 
> If this is your first VCA bracelet and you want something more iconic, I would suggest either the Perlee Signature bangle (to stay with your bangle theme) or the classic VA 5 motif bracelet.  I think you will love it more as your first bracelet and will not feel disappointed.  Sometimes we ask, but we already know the answer.  I am not saying that's you, but often times, if I have to ask (and convince) myself, I already know the answer, and it's usually no.
> 
> Just my two cents and gut feel.  Hope that helps.



Where I live VCA is definitely under the radar. Even the alhambra pieces wouldn't catch an eye. Many people wears cartier love bracelet or JUC. So the brand recognition is not really a problem for me. I am considering this piece as a safe bet that can match both with current and future pieces. It is indeed not a piece from my wishlist, but it will be a gift from my grandmother. Both my mom and grandmother wear their bracelets 24/7 (they have an unbranded custom piece). So my grandmother thought a bracelet would be a nice memory from her. I could ask for signature bracelet but I am not fan of the VCA stamp in the middle. I could also ask for frivole earrings (it is in my wishlist) but my mom says one can only wear 1 pair of earrings at a time and now in my collection I miss pieces for the arms. Also earrings cannot we worn 24/7. Currently I own 2 pairs of VCA earrings, 1 pair of bulgari earrings and 3 VCA necklaces. So I am wondering if it is time for me to branch out to bracelets. Just like you MOP is my favorite stone but unfortunately it cannot be worn 24/7, but if I decide to get it later I think I can stack it with this bracelet (I hope)



eternallove4bag said:


> I have it in RG and absolutely love it. However, I don’t wear it alone. I usually pair it with one of the other perlee bracelets. It’s more of a stacking piece imo.


I am planning to wear it for now alone and add some pieces in future, I feel like this bracelet is a joker piece. Your stack is TDF! Would you mind sharing a photo of this bracelet stacked only with your gorgeous 5 motif or JUC? 



Gringach said:


> I just got this bracelet and I am planning to wear it alone. It looks very feminine and elegant this way I think
> This picture is when trying at the shop:


It looks great on you. It is definitely very femine and elegant. I will probably wear it alone but if we decide to add another piece down the road, we can choose almost anything. I like the flexibility this bangle gives  wear it in good health!


----------



## A bottle of Red

nightbefore said:


> I like the ease of this bracelet. It doesn't matter what you plan to buy later, it can always be combined with other pieces. I am not used to wearing something on my arm, so I think it would be nice to begin with a small piece to get use to the weight and presence
> 
> 
> 
> Where I live VCA is definitely under the radar. Even the alhambra pieces wouldn't catch an eye. Many people wears cartier love bracelet or JUC. So the brand recognition is not really a problem for me. I am considering this piece as a safe bet that can match both with current and future pieces. It is indeed not a piece from my wishlist, but it will be a gift from my grandmother. Both my mom and grandmother wear their bracelets 24/7 (they have an unbranded custom piece). So my grandmother thought a bracelet would be a nice memory from her. I could ask for signature bracelet but I am not fan of the VCA stamp in the middle. I could also ask for frivole earrings (it is in my wishlist) but my mom says one can only wear 1 pair of earrings at a time and now in my collection I miss pieces for the arms. Also earrings cannot we worn 24/7. Currently I own 2 pairs of VCA earrings, 1 pair of bulgari earrings and 3 VCA necklaces. So I am wondering if it is time for me to branch out to bracelets. Just like you MOP is my favorite stone but unfortunately it cannot be worn 24/7, but if I decide to get it later I think I can stack it with this bracelet (I hope)
> 
> 
> I am planning to wear it for now alone and add some pieces in future, I feel like this bracelet is a joker piece. Your stack is TDF! Would you mind sharing a photo of this bracelet stacked only with your gorgeous 5 motif or JUC?
> 
> 
> It looks great on you. It is definitely very femine and elegant. I will probably wear it alone but if we decide to add another piece down the road, we can choose almost anything. I like the flexibility this bangle gives  wear it in good health!


Honestly though since it's so under the radar , why buy it from vca ? Sounds like a custom bracelet from your grandma would be a lot more meaningful.


----------



## eternallove4bag

lolakitten said:


> I love pops of red, but not *too* much if that makes any sense. The pendant is just right, but I think red earrings would be a little too much… but if I get the opportunity to try them, I may change my mind!
> 
> The old world look really appeals to me (& my heritage) when I’m in the mood for it, which is why I was drawn to the hammered, but the guilloche catches the light sooooooo nice!
> 
> I have to make up my mind about some other pieces which would affect this decision.
> I noticed the hammered comes in magic size too, that might be a nice addition!


The carnelian looks amazing on you @lolakitten And I think the hammered gold earrings would be perfect with it. Can you try both the magic and the vintage sizes to see which you love more? I absolutely love the magic sized earrings but I pair mine with magic pendants or wear them alone. With my VA pave pendant, I wear my VA pave earrings. I am a little nuts about symmetry so trying to imagine how magic earrings would look with vintage pendant.


----------



## nightbefore

A bottle of Red said:


> Honestly though since it's so under the radar , why buy it from vca ? Sounds like a custom bracelet from your grandma would be a lot more meaningful.



My grandma likes her jewelry bold  I am not sure but I think her bracelet is wider than perlee clover. I am not into very bold pieces especially on my arms, weight seems to bother me. I could get it unbranded but I like the yellow gold tone from VCA. I sometimes think that I suffer from mild OCD and I don't want to have visible tone differences if I decide branch out my bracelet stack and get a 5 motif. It would really bother me  I don't know for sure if people around knows the brand or not, I just never get complimented on my jewelry (except for my diva's dream earrings last week, somebody told me my earrings were very beautiful and my F was very happy since he got them for me for Christmas because he thought they looked like a Christmas Angel )


----------



## BigAkoya

A bottle of Red said:


> Honestly though since it's so under the radar , why buy it from vca ? Sounds like a custom bracelet from your grandma would be a lot more meaningful.


I was thinking the exact same.  @nightbefore I agree with @A bottle of Red 
I would really think twice as this Perlee bangle is not even on your wish list.

However, if you do want VCA, I still vote the Perlee Signature.  You can barely see the signature, and most people won't even know what it is.  You already have VCA pieces, so you definitely have an affinity for the label and my guess is you will appreciate the signature later.  Plus, I think the Perlee Signature bangle is a piece that you can wear for decades, especially if you plan to wear it alone. 

Since this is a gift from grandma, I would like to share one other idea if I may... 
I had always thought if I were to get the Perlee Signature, I would engrave the bottom outer half of the bangle with something personal. I would ask hubby to think of something he wants to put on it.    I think it would be so endearing that when wearing the bangle, I could flip my wrist and see the engraved writing.  It would certainly put a smile on my face.  

That Perlee Signature bangle is perfect for engraving.  I know, I know... some eyes are rolling now and thinking... Engraving it will destroy the value of the bangle!  Big Akoya has gone mad!   
Please hear me out though... jewelry is not always about resale value.  Often times, jewelry has sentimental value. For me, a gifted, personalized piece of jewelry is priceless.  

Just some thoughts to share for another point of view.  I am sure you'll love whatever you decide as it's from grandma.  Congratulations on your soon to be new piece!


----------



## lvchanellvr

nightbefore said:


> I like the ease of this bracelet. It doesn't matter what you plan to buy later, it can always be combined with other pieces. I am not used to wearing something on my arm, so I think it would be nice to begin with a small piece to get use to the weight and presence
> 
> @nightbefore Agreed that this is such lovely understated piece. It was what attracted me to the Perlee line. Somehow I ended up with the signature bracelet first before the Pearls of gold one. As for the writing on the signature bracelet, it bothered me at first but now that I own it, you can barely see the writing. It is actually in fine font and you have to be looking very closely at the bracelet to see the words. The hardest decision was choosing the metal color, YG or rose gold. You can't go wrong with either......VCA did warn me that the pink in the rose gold will fade over time......more like 5 - 10 years.


----------



## BigAkoya

Me too.  I used to think the signature was ugly, but now I like it.  It's a nice litle touch, and yes, the font is so tiny.
From a distance, it almost looks like elegantly engraved scrolls or vines to me.

I am glad VCA told you up front RG will change color.  Your SA was honest, good SA!  It's the copper in the RG that oxides hence RG will change color (RG has about 22-25% copper, it varies by manufacturer), albeit it will be very gradual and take years.


----------



## lolakitten

eternallove4bag said:


> The carnelian looks amazing on you @lolakitten And I think the hammered gold earrings would be perfect with it. Can you try both the magic and the vintage sizes to see which you love more? I absolutely love the magic sized earrings but I pair mine with magic pendants or wear them alone. With my VA pave pendant, I wear my VA pave earrings. I am a little nuts about symmetry so trying to imagine how magic earrings would look with vintage pendant.


Thank you! The red is definitely a first for me, and I’m smitten  
Im less picky about symmetry in that sense as I have a very narrow face so I try my best to compliment that before thinking about what I’m matching it with, but I do want the general style & look to coordinate well.
I’m leaning towards the hammered! I’ll have to try on some magic earrings, even if in a different material. My vintage earrings are currently my biggest earrings, so magic would top those. I’m not sure if I’ll love the look or not! One thing I’ve learned is that my tastes have evolved and no opinion is 100% until I see it on me!
Now if they could pleeeeease not have another lockdown until after my birthday that would be awesome


----------



## nightbefore

BigAkoya said:


> Me too.  I used to think the signature was ugly, but now I like it.  It's a nice litle touch, and yes, the font is so tiny.
> From a distance, it almost looks like elegantly engraved scrolls or vines to me.
> 
> I am glad VCA told you up front RG will change color.  Your SA was honest, good SA!  It's the copper in the RG that oxides hence RG will change color (RG has about 22-25% copper, it varies by manufacturer), albeit it will be very gradual and take years.


Thanks for the insight! I will think about this. Indeed, I am not planning to sell this piece (if I don’t have to) so resell value is not that important. I am just worried I wouldn’t be able to handle the presence of the bracelet since it is thicker than pearls of gold


----------



## nightbefore

@lvchanellvr Thanks! I think I will get the pearls of gold bracelet first and then see what’s next, it can be easily combined with signature perlee and other bracelets. So it makes me less worried about my future purchases


----------



## lvchanellvr

BigAkoya said:


> Me too.  I used to think the signature was ugly, but now I like it.  It's a nice litle touch, and yes, the font is so tiny.
> From a distance, it almost looks like elegantly engraved scrolls or vines to me.
> 
> I am glad VCA told you up front RG will change color.  Your SA was honest, good SA!  It's the copper in the RG that oxides hence RG will change color (RG has about 22-25% copper, it varies by manufacturer), albeit it will be very gradual and take years.


@BigAkoya Lol, the 'signature' on the bracelet does take some getting use to and now I don't even notice it all. I actually look at the beading on the edges of the bracelet more than the signature.

When I was considering RG, the SA responded immediately that it will change color. I do appreciate that she was upfront with me and so I have been warned and know what to expect in the future. I am still considering adding RG but not sure from which line. There are so many lovely pieces to choose from! I am being intentional when adding pieces to my collection so that each piece answers the 5 W's (Well, I do know the 'Who' part!)  

Jewelry is very personal and should be catered to one own's tastes and lifestyle. Knowing your skin undertone is key to choosing the metal color that will flatter you the best. When I was younger, I was all about WG & Platinum and now I have reversed course and gone the other direction to YG or RG. I find it complements my skin tone better. I do find that diamonds with WG makes your piece extra sparkly. While YG or RG with diamonds, givens a more softened look.

I am fortunate that I have a boutique in my city that allows me to try on pieces in person and you do know right away what works and doesn't. I have been mildly surprised to find that what looked good online does not necessarily translate well when in person. My SA has shown me pieces to try on which I would never consider in the 1st place (ie: Frivole collection, Carnelian, etc) and was mildly surprised how much I loved it. Now, I will not buy until I have tried it on. I've learned a lot from your wonderful words of advice and sharing of information, it helped in my decision making of my current pieces. This is a lovely community here on TPF and I appreciate all the wonderful ladies and gents that share their wonderful pics and opinions here.


----------



## lolakitten

lvchanellvr said:


> @BigAkoya Lol, the 'signature' on the bracelet does take some getting use to and now I don't even notice it all. I actually look at the beading on the edges of the bracelet more than the signature.
> 
> When I was considering RG, the SA responded immediately that it will change color. I do appreciate that she was upfront with me and so I have been warned and know what to expect in the future. I am still considering adding RG but not sure from which line. There are so many lovely pieces to choose from! I am being intentional when adding pieces to my collection so that each piece answers the 5 W's (Well, I do know the 'Who' part!)
> 
> Jewelry is very personal and should be catered to one own's tastes and lifestyle. Knowing your skin undertone is key to choosing the metal color that will flatter you the best. When I was younger, I was all about WG & Platinum and now I have reversed course and gone the other direction to YG or RG. I find it complements my skin tone better. I do find that diamonds with WG makes your piece extra sparkly. While YG or RG with diamonds, givens a more softened look.
> 
> I am fortunate that I have a boutique in my city that allows me to try on pieces in person and you do know right away what works and doesn't. I have been mildly surprised to find that what looked good online does not necessarily translate well when in person. My SA has shown me pieces to try on which I would never consider in the 1st place (ie: Frivole collection, Carnelian, etc) and was mildly surprised how much I loved it. Now, I will not buy until I have tried it on. I've learned a lot from your wonderful words of advice and sharing of information, it helped in my decision making of my current pieces. This is a lovely community here on TPF and I appreciate all the wonderful ladies and gents that share their wonderful pics and opinions here.


This is so true.
And for me season as well. I have neutral olive skin and in the summer I tan super cool, but when I’m pale the green comes through.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> I was thinking the exact same.  @nightbefore I agree with @A bottle of Red
> I would really think twice as this Perlee bangle is not even on your wish list.
> 
> However, if you do want VCA, I still vote the Perlee Signature.  You can barely see the signature, and most people won't even know what it is.  You already have VCA pieces, so you definitely have an affinity for the label and my guess is you will appreciate the signature later.  Plus, I think the Perlee Signature bangle is a piece that you can wear for decades, especially if you plan to wear it alone.
> 
> Since this is a gift from grandma, I would like to share one other idea if I may...
> I had always thought if I were to get the Perlee Signature, I would engrave the bottom outer half of the bangle with something personal. I would ask hubby to think of something he wants to put on it.    I think it would be so endearing that when wearing the bangle, I could flip my wrist and see the engraved writing.  It would certainly put a smile on my face.
> 
> That Perlee Signature bangle is perfect for engraving.  I know, I know... some eyes are rolling now and thinking... Engraving it will destroy the value of the bangle!  Big Akoya has gone mad!
> Please hear me out though... jewelry is not always about resale value.  Often times, jewelry has sentimental value. For me, a gifted, personalized piece of jewelry is priceless.
> 
> Just some thoughts to share for another point of view.  I am sure you'll love whatever you decide as it's from grandma.  Congratulations on your soon to be new piece!


I love this idea! Do you know if VCA will engrave the outside? I always thought they should have made the signature a piece one could add a name or message where the van cleef is. I would definitely buy in that case.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> I love this idea! Do you know if VCA will engrave the outside? I always thought they should have made the signature a piece one could add a name or message where the van cleef is. I would definitely buy in that case.


VCA does say this piece is "engravable."  They probably meant on the inside, but it's the same effort if they engrave it on the outside.  I would think they would do what you wish; I am sure some brides/groom have done some crazy engraving. If VCA will not do the outside, it's easy.  You can take it to your local jeweler to engrave.  If you do this, I would suggest finding a hand engraver.  Hand engraved pieces are so beautiful.  It's like deeply etched calligraphy.  You can google hand engraving vs. machine.  Either method works, but just FYI if you have a choice. Machine engraving looks nice too of course (I prefer the old world script look vs. block).  I would think VCA hand engraves.

Now... what to engrave on the bangle... this is the fun part.
The obvious engravings are initials, wedding dates, birthday dates, blah blah blah... great for lockets and charms, but a bit boring to me in this case.  To me, this engraving should be a fun phrase that when you read it, it puts a smile on your face... that little grin that you know something special.  

Some ideas...
My husband and I have these little phrases of endearment.  One person says the first phrase, and the other responds with a counter phrase.  I'll use Husband says and Wife responds, but we do it interchangeably. 

Husband says: "How come you're so cute?"
Wife responds:  "It's natural"    I could engrave "It's natural" and it would make me smile.

Husband says: "You're so cute."
Wife responds: "Make that Supercute."    I could engrave "Supercute" and I would crack up if I read this on my bangle as we always laugh with that counter phrase. 

My husband would write on my cards... "I love you forever and a day" but that's a lot of engraving on a bangle!   Plus, it's too mushy.  I would want to read something on my bangle that makes me smile and giggle, not get all mushy and sentimental.  That's just me of course. 

You get the idea though...
You can also do something as a reminder of a vacation or some crazy event that made you guys laugh.  Of course, you can keep it simple and classic with dates.  Anything goes, and the beauty of this is that it's personal, between two people.

If you like the Perlee Signature, I would totally engrave it.  
I think your hubby would like this idea too... he will surely insist on buying you a bangle and will want to contribute to what gets engraved on it!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> VCA does say this piece is "engravable."  They probably meant on the inside, but it's the same effort if they engrave it on the outside.  I would think they would do what you wish; I am sure some brides/groom have done some crazy engraving. If VCA will not do the outside, it's easy.  You can take it to your local jeweler to engrave.  If you do this, I would suggest finding a hand engraver.  Hand engraved pieces are so beautiful.  It's like deeply etched calligraphy.  You can google hand engraving vs. machine.  Either method works, but just FYI if you have a choice. Machine engraving looks nice too of course (I prefer the old world script look vs. block).  I would think VCA hand engraves.
> 
> Now... what to engrave on the bangle... this is the fun part.
> The obvious engravings are initials, wedding dates, birthday dates, blah blah blah... great for lockets and charms, but a bit boring to me in this case.  To me, this engraving should be a fun phrase that when you read it, it puts a smile on your face... that little grin that you know something special.
> 
> Some ideas...
> My husband and I have these little phrases of endearment.  One person says the first phrase, and the other responds with a counter phrase.  I'll use Husband says and Wife responds, but we do it interchangeably.
> 
> Husband says: "How come you're so cute?"
> Wife responds:  "It's natural"    I could engrave "It's natural" and it would make me smile.
> 
> Husband says: "You're so cute."
> Wife responds: "Make that Supercute."    I could engrave "Supercute" and I would crack up if I read this on my bangle as we always laugh with that counter phrase.
> 
> My husband would write on my cards... "I love you forever and a day" but that's a lot of engraving on a bangle!   Plus, it's too mushy.  I would want to read something on my bangle that makes me smile and giggle, not get all mushy and sentimental.  That's just me of course.
> 
> You get the idea though...
> You can also do something as a reminder of a vacation or some crazy event that made you guys laugh.  Of course, you can keep it simple and classic with dates.  Anything goes, and the beauty of this is that it's personal, between two people.
> 
> If you like the Perlee Signature, I would totally engrave it.
> I think your hubby would like this idea too... he will surely insist on buying you a bangle and will want to contribute to what gets engraved on it!


You and your husband are too cute!


----------



## Mayacamas

BigAkoya said:


> VCA does say this piece is "engravable."  They probably meant on the inside, but it's the same effort if they engrave it on the outside.  I would think they would do what you wish; I am sure some brides/groom have done some crazy engraving. If VCA will not do the outside, it's easy.  You can take it to your local jeweler to engrave.  If you do this, I would suggest finding a hand engraver.  Hand engraved pieces are so beautiful.  It's like deeply etched calligraphy.  You can google hand engraving vs. machine.  Either method works, but just FYI if you have a choice. Machine engraving looks nice too of course (I prefer the old world script look vs. block).  I would think VCA hand engraves.
> 
> Now... what to engrave on the bangle... this is the fun part.
> The obvious engravings are initials, wedding dates, birthday dates, blah blah blah... great for lockets and charms, but a bit boring to me in this case.  To me, this engraving should be a fun phrase that when you read it, it puts a smile on your face... that little grin that you know something special.
> 
> Some ideas...
> My husband and I have these little phrases of endearment.  One person says the first phrase, and the other responds with a counter phrase.  I'll use Husband says and Wife responds, but we do it interchangeably.
> 
> Husband says: "How come you're so cute?"
> Wife responds:  "It's natural"    I could engrave "It's natural" and it would make me smile.
> 
> Husband says: "You're so cute."
> Wife responds: "Make that Supercute."    I could engrave "Supercute" and I would crack up if I read this on my bangle as we always laugh with that counter phrase.
> 
> My husband would write on my cards... "I love you forever and a day" but that's a lot of engraving on a bangle!   Plus, it's too mushy.  I would want to read something on my bangle that makes me smile and giggle, not get all mushy and sentimental.  That's just me of course.
> 
> You get the idea though...
> You can also do something as a reminder of a vacation or some crazy event that made you guys laugh.  Of course, you can keep it simple and classic with dates.  Anything goes, and the beauty of this is that it's personal, between two people.
> 
> If you like the Perlee Signature, I would totally engrave it.
> I think your hubby would like this idea too... he will surely insist on buying you a bangle and will want to contribute to what gets engraved on it!



Mine says:  "I love you more..."


----------



## BigAkoya

Mayacamas said:


> Mine says:  "I love you more..."


That's a great phrase!


----------



## Glitterbomb

Glitterbomb said:


> I don't know if this is appropriate for this thread, if it isn't I'm sorry and I will delete the post -
> 
> I purchased a frivole pave rose gold pink sapphire pendant from Vestiaire Collective in September 2021 for quite the hefty premium. It was authenticated as real from their authenticators and sent out to me. I thought it looked a bit off, but wasn't sure.
> 
> Today I just was lucky enough to be able to purchase the same pendant from my local VCA boutique, in person!!
> 
> It took me only one look at the real necklace to realize that the necklace purchased from Vestiaire was a fake/replica.
> 
> I paid with paypal, so I submitted a paypal claim today. I do not have a lot of hope of being refunded even with the pictures I included. I think I'm going to have to get the piece professionally authenticated by VCA to get an official letter and documentation saying it is fake, which I have heard will cost $1800. If so, Vestiaire Collective should compensate that fee, as it is their fault that they let this replica slip through their system.



An update on my claim against VC....

I mailed the necklace back to them as they requested, and escalated my dispute on PayPal to an official claim. I showed PayPal all of the evidence (pictures comparing both necklaces, and the tracking showing I mailed the necklace back to VC).

VC had 24 hours to respond to the claim and they did not respond, so PayPal closed the case in my favor. I am getting a full refund.

I feel very relieved, and very glad that PayPal came through for me!

I still haven't heard any final word from VC, and am waiting for them to authenticate the item again. I am very curious what they will decide, but regardless I have my refund anyway.

I just hope that no one else gets scammed like I did, and hopefully the seller that sold this fake necklace to me has their account and listings shut down.


----------



## BigAkoya

Glitterbomb said:


> An update on my claim against VC....
> 
> I mailed the necklace back to them as they requested, and escalated my dispute on PayPal to an official claim. I showed PayPal all of the evidence (pictures comparing both necklaces, and the tracking showing I mailed the necklace back to VC).
> 
> VC had 24 hours to respond to the claim and they did not respond, so PayPal closed the case in my favor. I am getting a full refund.
> 
> I feel very relieved, and very glad that PayPal came through for me!
> 
> I still haven't heard any final word from VC, and am waiting for them to authenticate the item again. I am very curious what they will decide, but regardless I have my refund anyway.
> 
> I just hope that no one else gets scammed like I did, and hopefully the seller that sold this fake necklace to me has their account and listings shut down.


I am really glad to hear you are getting a full refund.  I know this was due to all your efforts providing PayPal full documentation VC's piece was fake.  You were so fortunate you purchased the exact genuine piece for comparison!  

I am disappointed to hear VC sold a fake piece, and they respond yet and take responsibility.  I have never purchased used but have just recently thought about trying VC for turquoise pieces as they seem reputable.  Plus, a lot of turquoise pieces seem to pop up on their website.  Now I wonder if some are fake too.  The buyer never really knows as most I am sure trust VC, and I think very few would do homework and comparison of an exact piece as you did.  You did great!  I surely hope VC does not list the fake  piece again. 

I am so glad you go the best of both worlds... a full refund and a brand new authentic necklace!  
Congratulations!  Happy New Year to you!


----------



## Happyish

nightbefore said:


> I like the ease of this bracelet. It doesn't matter what you plan to buy later, it can always be combined with other pieces. I am not used to wearing something on my arm, so I think it would be nice to begin with a small piece to get use to the weight and presence
> 
> 
> 
> Where I live VCA is definitely under the radar. Even the alhambra pieces wouldn't catch an eye. Many people wears cartier love bracelet or JUC. So the brand recognition is not really a problem for me. I am considering this piece as a safe bet that can match both with current and future pieces. It is indeed not a piece from my wishlist, but it will be a gift from my grandmother. Both my mom and grandmother wear their bracelets 24/7 (they have an unbranded custom piece). So my grandmother thought a bracelet would be a nice memory from her. I could ask for signature bracelet but I am not fan of the VCA stamp in the middle. I could also ask for frivole earrings (it is in my wishlist) but my mom says one can only wear 1 pair of earrings at a time and now in my collection I miss pieces for the arms. Also earrings cannot we worn 24/7. Currently I own 2 pairs of VCA earrings, 1 pair of bulgari earrings and 3 VCA necklaces. So I am wondering if it is time for me to branch out to bracelets. Just like you MOP is my favorite stone but unfortunately it cannot be worn 24/7, but if I decide to get it later I think I can stack it with this bracelet (I hope)
> 
> 
> I am planning to wear it for now alone and add some pieces in future, I feel like this bracelet is a joker piece. Your stack is TDF! Would you mind sharing a photo of this bracelet stacked only with your gorgeous 5 motif or JUC?
> 
> 
> It looks great on you. It is definitely very femine and elegant. I will probably wear it alone but if we decide to add another piece down the road, we can choose almost anything. I like the flexibility this bangle gives  wear it in good health!


I started with the signature perlee and then added the single row perlee you're thinking about. It stacks beautifully with everything. Here's some photos.
I know there's also a lot of debate between the RG and the YG. I've included a stock photo showing the difference. But IRL you can't tell unless they're placed side-by-side. Mine are RG.


----------



## natalia0128

Quick question you guys,
Does Van cleefs in Germany is cheaper than France couple bucks? Not really amount.
When I checked online same item in both countries?
For earrings example?
Does anyone have SA in Paris or Germany one?


----------



## eternallove4bag

lolakitten said:


> Thank you! The red is definitely a first for me, and I’m smitten
> Im less picky about symmetry in that sense as I have a very narrow face so I try my best to compliment that before thinking about what I’m matching it with, but I do want the general style & look to coordinate well.
> I’m leaning towards the hammered! I’ll have to try on some magic earrings, even if in a different material. My vintage earrings are currently my biggest earrings, so magic would top those. I’m not sure if I’ll love the look or not! One thing I’ve learned is that my tastes have evolved and no opinion is 100% until I see it on me!
> Now if they could pleeeeease not have another lockdown until after my birthday that would be awesome


100% agree! Our tastes are constantly evolving so I have learnt to say ‘never say never’… please post pics when you try them in store. And hopefully, no lockdown. Fingers crossed!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Happyish said:


> I started with the signature perlee and then added the single row perlee you're thinking about. It stacks beautifully with everything. Here's some photos.
> I know there's also a lot of debate between the RG and the YG. I've included a stock photo showing the difference. But IRL you can't tell unless they're placed side-by-side. Mine are RG.
> 
> View attachment 5284264
> 
> 
> View attachment 5284271
> 
> 
> View attachment 5284272
> 
> 
> View attachment 5284277


Your stacks are stunning! I am a perlee lover so these speak to me


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Me too.  I used to think the signature was ugly, but now I like it.  It's a nice litle touch, and yes, the font is so tiny.
> From a distance, it almost looks like elegantly engraved scrolls or vines to me.
> 
> I am glad VCA told you up front RG will change color.  Your SA was honest, good SA!  It's the copper in the RG that oxides hence RG will change color (RG has about 22-25% copper, it varies by manufacturer), albeit it will be very gradual and take years.


Ditto! I was so put off by the engraving on the bracelet and now I don’t even notice it when I am wearing it! It’s such a staple piece.


----------



## lolakitten

I will post pics if I find them!
I’ve been scouring the threads and I can’t seem to find any pics of the magic hammered, not even the vintage hammered! But the vintage I know I’ll like, so that’s easy.
Hopefully some stock starts to roll in in the next couple months…


----------



## purselovah91

Does anyone have an SA in New York City they can recommend?


----------



## purselovah91

Also, can you use a bergdorf goodman gift card at the VCA nyc location?


----------



## Happyish

lolakitten said:


> I will post pics if I find them!
> I’ve been scouring the threads and I can’t seem to find any pics of the magic hammered, not even the vintage hammered! But the vintage I know I’ll like, so that’s easy.
> Hopefully some stock starts to roll in in the next couple months…


Magic Alhambra Earrings in Yellow Gold. These are very user-friendly. Large enough to have presence but not too big for every day.


----------



## lynne_ross

lolakitten said:


> I will post pics if I find them!
> I’ve been scouring the threads and I can’t seem to find any pics of the magic hammered, not even the vintage hammered! But the vintage I know I’ll like, so that’s easy.
> Hopefully some stock starts to roll in in the next couple months…


I tagged you on a thread for the magic ones. They are rarely posted.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

purselovah91 said:


> Also, can you use a bergdorf goodman gift card at the VCA nyc location?



Someone please correct me if I’m wrong, but I believe Bergdorf’s gift cards are only redeemable at Bergdorf’s and NM and I believe they own a couple other brands you can use them at too but not at a standalone VCA no.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Hello everyone! I hope everyone has a wonderful and safe NYE tonight ❤️ So I have a unique question to ask. Naturally, I’m already thinking about my next VCA piece. I was digging through my wallet the other day and found at least 4 Amex/Visa gift cards that I forgot I had and would love to use! I remember my SA told me that he “thinks” the card limit, no matter the type, was 3 when making a purchase. I’m sure this may be something that they or the boutique manager can override, especially since Cartier has no limit to how many you want to use. I plan to ask him today but has anyone had experience with this or would anyone know the answer? It would technically be 5 cards, 4 of them gift cards and 1 credit card.


----------



## jenaps

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Hello everyone! I hope everyone has a wonderful and safe NYE tonight ❤ So I have a unique question to ask. Naturally, I’m already thinking about my next VCA piece. I was digging through my wallet the other day and found at least 4 Amex/Visa gift cards that I forgot I had and would love to use! I remember my SA told me that he “thinks” the card limit, no matter the type, was 3 when making a purchase. I’m sure this may be something that they or the boutique manager can override, especially since Cartier has no limit to how many you want to use. I plan to ask him today but has anyone had experience with this or would anyone know the answer? It would technically be 5 cards, 4 of them gift cards and 1 credit card.


Yes you def can.  If he says he can’t do it, have him do a deposit on your account with each card.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

jenaps said:


> Yes you def can.  If he says he can’t do it, have him do a deposit on your account with each card.



Oh this is good to know! So is it essentially them “adding” store credit to your account using the gift cards?


----------



## jenaps

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Oh this is good to know! So is it essentially them “adding” store credit to your account using the gift cards?


Yup!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

jenaps said:


> Yup!



Thank you so much! This is brilliant!


----------



## lynne_ross

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Hello everyone! I hope everyone has a wonderful and safe NYE tonight ❤ So I have a unique question to ask. Naturally, I’m already thinking about my next VCA piece. I was digging through my wallet the other day and found at least 4 Amex/Visa gift cards that I forgot I had and would love to use! I remember my SA told me that he “thinks” the card limit, no matter the type, was 3 when making a purchase. I’m sure this may be something that they or the boutique manager can override, especially since Cartier has no limit to how many you want to use. I plan to ask him today but has anyone had experience with this or would anyone know the answer? It would technically be 5 cards, 4 of them gift cards and 1 credit card.


I have paid with 30-50 gift cards in Canada. The mall with VCA boutique use to have promotions where you could buy gift cards and get extra $ value and then immediately use at most stores in the mall including the VCA boutique. The gift cards would only hold up to $500 each. VCA always happily accepted them. So I am surprise to hear you would have an issue with # of cards you can use to pay.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

lynne_ross said:


> I have paid with 30-50 gift cards in Canada. The mall with VCA boutique use to have promotions where you could buy gift cards and get extra $ value and then immediately use at most stores in the mall including the VCA boutique. The gift cards would only hold up to $500 each. VCA always happily accepted them. So I am surprise to hear you would have an issue with # of cards you can use to pay.



Wow that’s a lot! I do remember certain malls would do these promotions though. But it’s all so weird, now that I’m talking about this, I do distinctly remember making a purchase at LV some years back probably 2016 in Vegas as well and remember being told a 3 card limit but I think how @jenaps mentioned how to get around it will work perfectly if I’m given a tough time about it. I don’t know why it would cause any trouble for them anyways besides the extra effort of swiping more than one card? Lol


----------



## BigAkoya

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Wow that’s a lot! I do remember certain malls would do these promotions though. But it’s all so weird, now that I’m talking about this, I do distinctly remember making a purchase at LV some years back probably 2016 in Vegas as well and remember being told a 3 card limit but I think how @jenaps mentioned how to get around it will work perfectly if I’m given a tough time about it. I don’t know why it would cause any trouble for them anyways besides the extra effort of swiping more than one card? Lol


You have gotten a lot of great answers. 
Here's another thought.. For me, I would rather make my VCA and other high end purchases with my credit card. If there are any issues, I could get a refund or if something bad really happens, I could file a credit card dispute.  

If it were me, I would use the Amex/VISA gift cards on things like restaurants, groceries, daily pastries!    
It would surprise you how fast you can burn through gift cards up as part of everyday living costs.  

Just my two cents.  Happy Shopping on your soon to be next VCA piece.  Photos please!


----------



## nycmamaofone

So happy with the three VCA items I added this year.


----------



## etoupebirkin

BigAkoya said:


> You have gotten a lot of great answers.
> Here's another thought.. For me, I would rather make my VCA and other high end purchases with my credit card. If there are any issues, I could get a refund or if something bad really happens, I could file a credit card dispute.
> 
> If it were me, I would use the Amex/VISA gift cards on things like restaurants, groceries, *daily pastries! *
> It would surprise you how fast you can burn through gift cards up as part of everyday living costs.
> 
> Just my two cents.  Happy Shopping on your soon to be next VCA piece.  Photos please!



Big Akoya, you and I are so alike. One of my great passions is baking. Below are Lemon-Lavender Ricotta cookies. They are like frosted mini cake bites. Having these tonight. DH says they taste even better than they look.

OK. Getting back to topic. (This is why DH puts up with my jewelry habit.  )


----------



## lolakitten

lynne_ross said:


> I have paid with 30-50 gift cards in Canada. The mall with VCA boutique use to have promotions where you could buy gift cards and get extra $ value and then immediately use at most stores in the mall including the VCA boutique. The gift cards would only hold up to $500 each. VCA always happily accepted them. So I am surprise to hear you would have an issue with # of cards you can use to pay.


I’ve done this as well even just a few months ago. I love when the mall does the extra bonus amount!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

BigAkoya said:


> You have gotten a lot of great answers.
> Here's another thought.. For me, I would rather make my VCA and other high end purchases with my credit card. If there are any issues, I could get a refund or if something bad really happens, I could file a credit card dispute.
> 
> If it were me, I would use the Amex/VISA gift cards on things like restaurants, groceries, daily pastries!
> It would surprise you how fast you can burn through gift cards up as part of everyday living costs.
> 
> Just my two cents.  Happy Shopping on your soon to be next VCA piece.  Photos please!



Haha you’re always right!! It is *only* $400 and I use that lightly only because in the grand scheme of VCA that doesn’t make that much of a difference does it? I also have a $295 Nordstrom gift card so my other option that I was thinking of was purchasing a pair of Chanel shoes I’ve been eyeing or a Moncler coat. I’ve been leaning towards the Moncler only because I live in FL and it would be hard for me to justify paying full price for something I would never wear here but only to travel destinations so $1350-$695 I can totally justify paying $655 for something that’ll last me a very, veryyyyy long time. Decisions, decisions. As for my next VCA piece, I think #1 on my VCA wishlist for 22 would have to be the VA YG pave pendant since I do not have any designer necklaces and that is a good piece that is essentially carefree for daily wear.


----------



## winks

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Haha you’re always right!! It is *only* $400 and I use that lightly only because in the grand scheme of VCA that doesn’t make that much of a difference does it? I also have a $295 Nordstrom gift card so my other option that I was thinking of was purchasing a pair of Chanel shoes I’ve been eyeing or a Moncler coat. I’ve been leaning towards the Moncler only because I live in FL and it would be hard for me to justify paying full price for something I would never wear here but only to travel destinations so $1350-$695 I can totally justify paying $655 for something that’ll last me a very, veryyyyy long time. Decisions, decisions. As for my next VCA piece, I think #1 on my VCA wishlist for 22 would have to be the VA YG pave pendant since I do not have any designer necklaces and that is a good piece that is essentially carefree for daily wear.



No to the Moncler coat, yes to the Chanel shoes!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

winks said:


> No to the Moncler coat, yes to the Chanel shoes!



Ahhhh idk!! So hard lol. Only thing is I don’t have a Nordstrom Chanel SA, only boutique and NM and my local Nordie’s does not carry Chanel shoes so I’d need to reach out to another store and get in contact with one. They are the sport trail sneakers!


----------



## BigAkoya

nycmamaofone said:


> So happy with the three VCA items I added this year.


Beautiful pieces!  Nice haul for this year!  Congatulations to you, and Happy New Year!


----------



## BigAkoya

etoupebirkin said:


> Big Akoya, you and I are so alike. One of my great passions is baking. Below are Lemon-Lavender Ricotta cookies. They are like frosted mini cake bites. Having these tonight. DH says they taste even better than they look.
> 
> OK. Getting back to topic. (This is why DH puts up with my jewelry habit.  )
> 
> View attachment 5284959


They sound and look delicious!  I love pastries.  Baking is tough.  I have tried to bake, but all efforts have been a big flop.  I thought, how hard can it be... I have the receipe, I bought nice bakeware, it will be a piece of cake! Nope... just because one has the receipe does not make one a Michelin star chef!

Baking is an art, and I greatly admire those who can bake. 
Looking at your use of ingredients such as lavender and ricotta (so creative!), I would say you're secretly a gourmet Pastry Chef, a true Patissier!   

Back on topic...
In return for a lifetime of sweet treats from you, hubby definitely owes you a lifetime of VCA bling... perhaps some Chalcedony to go with those lavender cookies!   
Thanks for sharing... the cookies sound great... yummy!


----------



## BigAkoya

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Ahhhh idk!! So hard lol. Only thing is I don’t have a Nordstrom Chanel SA, only boutique and NM and my local Nordie’s does not carry Chanel shoes so I’d need to reach out to another store and get in contact with one. They are the sport trail sneakers!


I vote Chanel shoes too over the Moncler.  My local Nordies also does not carry Chanel, but the shoe SA can order it for you.  I've done that several times.  The shoes come from other Nordies that do carry Chanel.  

If you are not sure of your size, you can order both sizes.  My SA actually likes that.  I keep the size that fits, and the shoe dept now has a pair of Chanels they can sell to another client. My SA told me other ladies also ask for Chanel shoes so they love to be able to show a few shoes.  

I hope your local Nordies is wiling to do that.  Good luck!


----------



## nycmamaofone

BigAkoya said:


> Beautiful pieces!  Nice haul for this year!  Congatulations to you, and Happy New Year!


Thanks babe!! Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

BigAkoya said:


> I vote Chanel shoes too over the Moncler.  My local Nordies also does not carry Chanel, but the shoe SA can order it for you.  I've done that several times.  The shoes come from other Nordies that do carry Chanel.
> 
> If you are not sure of your size, you can order both sizes.  My SA actually likes that.  I keep the size that fits, and the shoe dept now has a pair of Chanels they can sell to another client. My SA told me other ladies also ask for Chanel shoes so they love to be able to show a few shoes.
> 
> I hope your local Nordies is wiling to do that.  Good luck!



Good to know, I was not aware! I’ll have to do some thinking on this but will report back lol.


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> If it were me, I would use the Amex/VISA gift cards on things like restaurants, groceries, daily pastri



+1000 on this. Groceries or comestible gifts for friends, family or employees. Such things add up

i use Amex platinum for almost all purchases and travel agent deals with Amex miles. Somehow I really am not fond of chase sapphire

also agree re chanel shoes


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Agreed on Amex for miles! All we use are our Delta platinum cards and it’s so worth it!! Every other credit card company is subpar and Amex surpasses everyone with flying colors on customer service!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Hello everyone! I hope everyone has a wonderful and safe NYE tonight ❤ So I have a unique question to ask. Naturally, I’m already thinking about my next VCA piece. I was digging through my wallet the other day and found at least 4 Amex/Visa gift cards that I forgot I had and would love to use! I remember my SA told me that he “thinks” the card limit, no matter the type, was 3 when making a purchase. I’m sure this may be something that they or the boutique manager can override, especially since Cartier has no limit to how many you want to use. I plan to ask him today but has anyone had experience with this or would anyone know the answer? It would technically be 5 cards, 4 of them gift cards and 1 credit card.


Late to reply but they absolutely allow it. there’s no limit.


----------



## ycazam1

Hey Ladies,

Happy New Year! I just placed a 30% deposit for an onyx/gold single motif necklace and the matching 5 motif bracelet. How long does it usually take after placing a deposit to receive the items? Thank you~


----------



## DS2006

ycazam1 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Happy New Year! I just placed a 30% deposit for an onyx/gold single motif necklace and the matching 5 motif bracelet. How long does it usually take after placing a deposit to receive the items? Thank you~



Happy New Year! Some people have received orders in a couple of weeks and some having been waiting for several months. So unfortunately, it is impossible to give you a reliable timeline.  We have heard that orders which are paid in full may be filled first, but that may not always be the case.  The onyx pieces are very popular and I am sure VCA is working hard to restock popular pieces.  Hopefully you won't have to wait too long!


----------



## kvitka4u

DS2006 said:


> Happy New Year! Some people have received orders in a couple of weeks and some having been waiting for several months. So unfortunately, it is impossible to give you a reliable timeline.  We have heard that orders which are paid in full may be filled first, but that may not always be the case.  The onyx pieces are very popular and I am sure VCA is working hard to restock popular pieces.  Hopefully you won't have to wait too long!


I second that! I followed the wonderful and expert advice of the people on this forum and ordered my 5 motif hammered gold bracelet via a boutique. I paid full price and it was turned around in about 2-3 weeks. I guess you never know but I was pleasantly surprised to have it right before the holidays. Thank you everyone for your expertise. Happy 2022!


----------



## kvitka4u

Glitterbomb said:


> I don't know if this is appropriate for this thread, if it isn't I'm sorry and I will delete the post -
> 
> I purchased a frivole pave rose gold pink sapphire pendant from Vestiaire Collective in September 2021 for quite the hefty premium. It was authenticated as real from their authenticators and sent out to me. I thought it looked a bit off, but wasn't sure.
> 
> Today I just was lucky enough to be able to purchase the same pendant from my local VCA boutique, in person!!
> 
> It took me only one look at the real necklace to realize that the necklace purchased from Vestiaire was a fake/replica.
> 
> I paid with paypal, so I submitted a paypal claim today. I do not have a lot of hope of being refunded even with the pictures I included. I think I'm going to have to get the piece professionally authenticated by VCA to get an official letter and documentation saying it is fake, which I have heard will cost $1800. If so, Vestiaire Collective should compensate that fee, as it is their fault that they let this replica slip through their system.
> 
> View attachment 5280387
> View attachment 5280388


I’m so sorry this happened to you. What a shame! Hope you will be able to recover the funds. I’m also thrilled for you for getting a new one from a boutique. Enjoy it! I have it on my wish list for 2022 but was told that it’s not sold in the USA. Hope the travel one day will be more open and I could land one for myself as well. Happy New Year!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

ycazam1 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Happy New Year! I just placed a 30% deposit for an onyx/gold single motif necklace and the matching 5 motif bracelet. How long does it usually take after placing a deposit to receive the items? Thank you~



In addition to the other’s info, I think it also depends on your boutique location. For example, my fiancé and I made a 30% deposit on two onyx 5 motif bracelets at one of the Vegas boutiques (keep in mind Vegas boutiques of all brands/designers have always been known for carrying great stock) a few weeks before we were going to be there on vacation. We made the 30% deposit for both bracelets on 11/26/21 and they were in stock under our name 4 days later. Our vacation there was from 12/9-12/17 so I wanted to give them ample time to get them in so we could pick up in person and have them resized before we left. Plus, when we were walking around at the 3 other boutiques they have there we saw two onyx bracelets at other boutiques that were available. So it just depends on location, I think that makes a huge difference.


----------



## BigAkoya

kvitka4u said:


> I second that! I followed the wonderful and expert advice of the people on this forum and ordered my 5 motif hammered gold bracelet via a boutique. I paid full price and it was turned around in about 2-3 weeks. I guess you never know but I was pleasantly surprised to have it right before the holidays. Thank you everyone for your expertise. Happy 2022!


I third that!   I've had to order several pieces as they were not in stock.  I paid in full for all and received them in a few weeks.  

My SA even commented he and the other SAs are seeing merchandise delivered quicker to clients that have been paid in full vs. a deposit.  My SA said technically, there should not be a difference, but they are seeing otherwise.  
I vote pay in full, especially during these times when inventory is low on everything, not just jewelry.  You'll lock in and get it for sure. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## ka3na20

ycazam1 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Happy New Year! I just placed a 30% deposit for an onyx/gold single motif necklace and the matching 5 motif bracelet. How long does it usually take after placing a deposit to receive the items? Thank you~



In addition to what our ladies here have said, It could be sooner that what you expect as well. I just want to share my experience here in Singapore where stocks are lower/limited than in the US. 

Dec. 5 - I messaged my SA that I would like to try a pair of sweet alhambra mop in yellow gold - no stock

Dec. 11 - she messaged me that one pair is available so I went to the boutique (ION Orchard) and tried, but my husband found it too small and he said to get the vintage instead but no stock, so I said to my SA to let me know once one is available, no deposit was made

Dec 31 - I visited another store (Marina Bay Sands) and asked for the vintage mop earrings but the SA there said all earrings in all materials and colors have been sold out (which my ION SA also said), he said I could put a 30% deposit and it could arrive in more or less 2 months, could be longer if I dont place a deposit, I did not place a deposit since I want to get it from my ION SA

Jan 1. - My ION SA called me around 11am to say that a pair is available for me to purchase, no deposit needed or prepayment but she said can only hold for me until 6pm so I went there and bought it

It really depends also on the store and I think I got lucky with my SA. This is my first purchase from her.


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> I am with you 100%. I don’t want to buy pieces just for the sake of buying or because it’s VCA. So time to diversify to other brands that tug at my heartstrings as well!
> I have not checked out Tiffany’s Paraibas but now I will. Thanks for the reco.
> 
> I don’t shop at the NYC store but recently went there for an event and was blown away by how spacious the entire store was, especially given that it’s a temporary space Tiffany has occupied while their actual store is getting renovated. I was told the renovations will be completed in 2022. Excited to visit the store then. On the colored gemstones, for the event, they had flown in extraordinary pieces from around the world and I had a fun time trying them out not to mention drooling all over them… maybe I should post them on the Tiffany thread.
> 
> Here’s a mod shot of the 5 row metro bracelet. Fun story! It almost came home with us that day. I tried it and fell in love with it so hubby asked the SA how much it was. Somehow the price tag was wrong and the SA replied ‘4000’. My hubby (the value seeker that he is), of course, goes ‘wrap it up’. Then the SM comes rushing in, saying the tag was wrong! Ugh! So close … hubby looks at me and asks if I still want it and of course I liked it but I was not ready to drop 5 digit figures for a piece I had just tried so I decided to wait. It’s gone on my WL but I need to try it a few more times at my store before I am ready to bring it home.
> 
> Mods please feel free to delete the pic if you think it’s inappropriate for this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232984


soooo gorgeous on you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> soooo gorgeous on you!


Thank you so much!


----------



## eletons

eternallove4bag said:


> I am with you 100%. I don’t want to buy pieces just for the sake of buying or because it’s VCA. So time to diversify to other brands that tug at my heartstrings as well!
> I have not checked out Tiffany’s Paraibas but now I will. Thanks for the reco.
> 
> I don’t shop at the NYC store but recently went there for an event and was blown away by how spacious the entire store was, especially given that it’s a temporary space Tiffany has occupied while their actual store is getting renovated. I was told the renovations will be completed in 2022. Excited to visit the store then. On the colored gemstones, for the event, they had flown in extraordinary pieces from around the world and I had a fun time trying them out not to mention drooling all over them… maybe I should post them on the Tiffany thread.
> 
> Here’s a mod shot of the 5 row metro bracelet. Fun story! It almost came home with us that day. I tried it and fell in love with it so hubby asked the SA how much it was. Somehow the price tag was wrong and the SA replied ‘4000’. My hubby (the value seeker that he is), of course, goes ‘wrap it up’. Then the SM comes rushing in, saying the tag was wrong! Ugh! So close … hubby looks at me and asks if I still want it and of course I liked it but I was not ready to drop 5 digit figures for a piece I had just tried so I decided to wait. It’s gone on my WL but I need to try it a few more times at my store before I am ready to bring it home.
> 
> Mods please feel free to delete the pic if you think it’s inappropriate for this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232984


Fun fact: just would like to let people know not to miss what Lady Fortuna gives you. 
If the shop puts on a price tag that is not the shop's intended price, they still need to sell it to you at their loss. If they refuse to do that, you can quote Trade Descriptions Ordinance. 

They put on the wrong price tag, it's their fault. You might say how can you take advantage of that, well, rules are rules.


----------



## eternallove4bag

eletons said:


> Fun fact: just would like to let people know not to miss what Lady Fortuna gives you.
> If the shop puts on a price tag that is not the shop's intended price, they still need to sell it to you at their loss. If they refuse to do that, you can quote Trade Descriptions Ordinance.
> 
> They put on the wrong price tag, it's their fault. You might say how can you take advantage of that, well, rules are rules.


Oh how I wish I had known about the Trade Descriptions Ordinance then! Would have definitely used that


----------



## Aimee3

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh how I wish I had known about the Trade Descriptions Ordinance then! Would have definitely used that


I think at “events like the above” that law doesn’t apply but I could be wrong.  OT: I once was buying 18k hoops at Saks.  They came in 3 sizes and I liked the small for my mother and the medium size on me.  The prices though had been mixed up so that the medium size tag were the more expensive price, and the large size was marked with the medium’s price. The SA told me I should take the large size hoops because even though they were priced incorrectly she would have to sell them to me at the lower price.  I didn’t care for the large size on me and purchased the medium size, but luckily she was able to sell the medium ones at the correct price!


----------



## rosebean

880 said:


> Love this! Perfect decision! It looks fabulous and I am so happy for you!
> 
> @innerpeace85, I love your earrings and think they look great on you! ! I think honestly, you can wear them with anything. Just think of them like larger diamond Studs.
> 
> @kstropp, +1 with @innerpeace85, and I like that they are unique.  But, of course, if it bothers you, exchange


+ 1 definitely right choice IMO, specially with your beautiful your long fingers.


----------



## rosebean

KristinS said:


> View attachment 5270247
> 
> 
> I recently purchased the 3 motif gold earrings. I absolutely love them, however, the gray magic motif (left earring) has a dark inclusion on the stone. I asked my SA about it and he does not think it’s a big deal (he was kind about it).
> Would this bother you? I’d love your perspective - Please help


Love the earrings as I recently acquired this pair as well. it will bother me as the two GMOP has two much deviation from each other.


----------



## rosebean

KristinS said:


> The Lotus is BEYOND


+ Lotus has more presence and unique.


----------



## Happyish

KristinS said:


> View attachment 5270247
> 
> 
> I recently purchased the 3 motif gold earrings. I absolutely love them, however, the gray magic motif (left earring) has a dark inclusion on the stone. I asked my SA about it and he does not think it’s a big deal (he was kind about it).
> Would this bother you? I’d love your perspective - Please help


It doesn't matter if if bothers us--the point is, it bothers _you_. Do not settle just because your sales person thinks is not a big deal. It sounds like you would be happier if it did not have an obvious striation. 

This is not costume jewelry. At this price point, you should get exactly what you want--and love.


----------



## kmang011

Does anyone here layer their VCA necklace with a Diamond tennis necklace?


----------



## Aimee3

kmang011 said:


> Does anyone here layer their VCA necklace with a Diamond tennis necklace?


I do!


----------



## J_love_Chanel

Can someone please tell me how long it took for you to receive the SO pieces? I have placed an order in July and still waiting. Initially, I didn’t care too much how long it takes but now after waiting for 6 months, just starting to wonder how much longer I will have to wait. I have asked my SA but she doesn’t seem to know.


----------



## TankerToad

etoile de mer said:


> Have enjoyed reading about the Liane here, I'd love to see it in person. Sounds spectacular!


It is


----------



## DS2006

J_love_Chanel said:


> Can someone please tell me how long it took for you to receive the SO pieces? I have placed an order in July and still waiting. Initially, I didn’t care too much how long it takes but now after waiting for 6 months, just starting to wonder how much longer I will have to wait. I have asked my SA but she doesn’t seem to know.


Unfortunately, no one can tell you because it varies greatly. We've seen others waiting that long. It could be one week or even one year.  I actually called to get SO pricing on something last fall, and the SA said she had one in the store (that I assume the customer changed her mind about)!!!  That's likely the record for a special order piece as I got it a couple of days later! Hope you don't have to wait too much longer, but I wouldn't be worried if it is.  They are very far behind in replacing regular stock in stores and probably have more SOs as a result.


----------



## J_love_Chanel

@DS2006 Thank you! I guess I just need to be patient here. Hope it won’t dragged into a whole year.


----------



## eletons

J_love_Chanel said:


> @DS2006 Thank you! I guess I just need to be patient here. Hope it won’t dragged into a whole year.


No SA can answer how long it takes so I have applied for return and money back. 

I have a lot of delay gratification moments in life so for this time, I just hope to get some quick fix. 

Hope you get your piece soon.


----------



## Nesslee

cayman718 said:


> Here are some more mod shots and a fun still life. I am wearing it with the Etincelle de Cartier band so you can see the size.  As you can see it’s a substantial ring!  In WG there are the blue sapphire, pink/mauve sapphire and all diamond versions.  The ruby version is in RG.
> 
> I hope you ladies are sufficiently enabled!  Please post updates!


Hello, the photos are gorgeous! I am a newbie in Cartier. Your Etincelle de Cartier is WG, I think..  Do you have any problems with it in daily use? I mean does the color change?


----------



## missie1

Aimee3 said:


> I do!


Can we see a pic please.


----------



## missie1

J_love_Chanel said:


> Can someone please tell me how long it took for you to receive the SO pieces? I have placed an order in July and still waiting. Initially, I didn’t care too much how long it takes but now after waiting for 6 months, just starting to wonder how much longer I will have to wait. I have asked my SA but she doesn’t seem to know.



In my experience if it’s longer than 6 months then it’s only few more weeks.   You are just at 6 months mark and with Covid I would give another month or two.


----------



## cayman718

Nesslee said:


> Hello, the photos are gorgeous! I am a newbie in Cartier. Your Etincelle de Cartier is WG, I think..  Do you have any problems with it in daily use? I mean does the color change?


Hi!  Yes mine is in WG.  No issues at all.  I haven’t noticed any changes and I’ve been wearing it almost daily for 5 years.


----------



## lulu-47

So I finally picked up my Perlee clover ring last week! I love it so much but just have a question for any ladies who also own the ring…
How tight or loose does the ring fit on your finger? I was between sizes and opted for the larger size to allow for any swelling or even my knuckle enlarging with age. 50% of the time, I feel happy with the larger size as I live in a tropical country and my fingers certainly swell somewhat whilst walking and outside in the heat  (I also have a fear of the sausage finger effect ).When the ring is like this, it looks good and feels secure.
However… the other 50% of the time when my hands are cooler, the ring does feel a little loose to the extent where I’m worried that it could slip off my finger relatively easily. The ring is heavy and I’m so worried that when my fingers are like this the weight of the ring could cause it to fall off and I could loose it.
Would be so grateful for any input or suggestions for those who also own the ring (or of course anyone else)!
The image here is how it looks when it feels relatively secure…


----------



## etoupebirkin

This happens to me all the time. When the ring feels loose, I wear it on my middle finger.


----------



## may3545

lulu-47 said:


> So I finally picked up my Perlee clover ring last week! I love it so much but just have a question for any ladies who also own the ring…
> How tight or loose does the ring fit on your finger? I was between sizes and opted for the larger size to allow for any swelling or even my knuckle enlarging with age. 50% of the time, I feel happy with the larger size as I live in a tropical country and my fingers certainly swell somewhat whilst walking and outside in the heat  (I also have a fear of the sausage finger effect ).When the ring is like this, it looks good and feels secure.
> However… the other 50% of the time when my hands are cooler, the ring does feel a little loose to the extent where I’m worried that it could slip off my finger relatively easily. The ring is heavy and I’m so worried that when my fingers are like this the weight of the ring could cause it to fall off and I could loose it.
> Would be so grateful for any input or suggestions for those who also own the ring (or of course anyone else)!
> The image here is how it looks when it feels relatively secure…
> View attachment 5292259


I had VCA add sizing balls inside so it's a more snug fit. I measured my finger on a hot day when I was still 10 lbs over my usual weight (postpartum splurge). It took 8 months to come, so I lost the weight by then, and the weather was a lot cooler. The ring was super loose! So I added sizing balls and it's more secure, yet still comfortable.


----------



## Brooklynite

Just curious, does anyone own folie des pres pendant? It's pretty, but the price seems to be hefty considering it's mostly sapphire. In addition, most of my tops are crew necks, so I'm not sure if I will get much use out of it. Am I better off getting the pave vintage alhambra necklace instead?


----------



## lulu-47

etoupebirkin said:


> This happens to me all the time. When the ring feels loose, I wear it on my middle finger.


I would love to be able to have this option but unfortunately both my my middle and pointer knuckle are much bigger and I can’t get the ring over them


----------



## lulu-47

may3545 said:


> I had VCA add sizing balls inside so it's a more snug fit. I measured my finger on a hot day when I was still 10 lbs over my usual weight (postpartum splurge). It took 8 months to come, so I lost the weight by then, and the weather was a lot cooler. The ring was super loose! So I added sizing balls and it's more secure, yet still comfortable.


Thanks, I’ve just reached out to my SA and asked about this as it definitely seems like a good idea. However, the SA has just got back to me and said that VCA will not add sizing balls! Seems so strange not to be able to do this! The solution offered is to come in and try the smaller size to see if it’s better. Having tried the smaller size already I know it will be too small though! I am truly between sizes and the sizing beads really do seem like the best solution.
Have any other of you ladies had VCA recently add sizing balls to your rings?
If VCA are really refusing to do it, I guess I’ll just have to find a local jeweller who will do it for me which is a pain as I would much prefer VCA to carry this out


----------



## BigAkoya

lulu-47 said:


> Thanks, I’ve just reached out to my SA and asked about this as it definitely seems like a good idea. However, the SA has just got back to me and said that VCA will not add sizing balls! Seems so strange not to be able to do this! The solution offered is to come in and try the smaller size to see if it’s better. Having tried the smaller size already I know it will be too small though! I am truly between sizes and the sizing beads really do seem like the best solution.
> Have any other of you ladies had VCA recently add sizing balls to your rings?
> If VCA are really refusing to do it, I guess I’ll just have to find a local jeweller who will do it for me which is a pain as I would much prefer VCA to carry this out


Hi!  I am an in-between size also, and I always go to the larger size.  I wear my rings loose, and in the winter, it gets super loose, and I can easily flick off my rings.  It does not bother me, and I have never lost a ring because I don't walk around flicking my hands like that.

My VCA SA offered to add sizing balls, and I said no.  This is because I already tried sizing balls with a Tiffany ring. The Tiffany ring was very top heavy, and because I already wear my rings loose, the ring kept flipping.  The SA suggested I try sizing balls which I did.  I found them very uncomfortable as I always "felt" those balls which made me mentally feel I have a Frankenstein ring.  More importantly, I did not like how they looked inside the ring.  I felt the sizing balls took way from the beauty of the ring (my now Frankenstin ring!), so I had Tiffany remove the sizing balls.  I was able to resize my ring down one quarter size which helped a bit.

VCA will not resize the rings I have, so they are super loose on me sometimes in the winter (like now when it's freezing).  For me, I would rather have them loose a few weeks of the year than to see the sizing balls.

On your Perlee ring... the inside of the ring is beautiful, a piece of art, and I personally would not want to add sizing balls to that ring.  Besides, if you add the balls, won't your ring now be too tight in the summer?  The ring is a wide band, so when your fingers swell, wide bands are hard to put on if they are snug.  Tight fitting rings give that sausage finger look, so something to think about. 

Before you go to a local jeweler to have your ring tweaked (does that void future VCA repairs?), maybe try some temporary ring adjusters.  There are options out there, it may not look great, but it's a temporary fix.

Personally, I would wait to wear your ring for one full year, to experience all the seasons, before you do anything with it.  Dont rush... I would not adjust it so quickly.  Your ring may only be loose a few weeks of the entire year, and I would not add beads just for those few weeks (wear another ring that day if you are really worried it will fall off).  I like to keep my jewelry looking pure, in its original state.

Here is an example of what I am talking about... there are other options to you can play around with.
Amazon.com: Invisible Ring Size Adjuster for Loose Rings Ring Adjuster Fit Any Rings, Assorted Sizes of Ring Sizer : Arts, Crafts & Sewing

Hope this helps.


----------



## nicole0612

lulu-47 said:


> So I finally picked up my Perlee clover ring last week! I love it so much but just have a question for any ladies who also own the ring…
> How tight or loose does the ring fit on your finger? I was between sizes and opted for the larger size to allow for any swelling or even my knuckle enlarging with age. 50% of the time, I feel happy with the larger size as I live in a tropical country and my fingers certainly swell somewhat whilst walking and outside in the heat  (I also have a fear of the sausage finger effect ).When the ring is like this, it looks good and feels secure.
> However… the other 50% of the time when my hands are cooler, the ring does feel a little loose to the extent where I’m worried that it could slip off my finger relatively easily. The ring is heavy and I’m so worried that when my fingers are like this the weight of the ring could cause it to fall off and I could loose it.
> Would be so grateful for any input or suggestions for those who also own the ring (or of course anyone else)!
> The image here is how it looks when it feels relatively secure…
> View attachment 5292259


You have received good advice so far. I prefer my rings on the looser side, which means at times they are almost falling off. I have a selection of thin bands that I wear in front of my rings in a half size smaller so that when my fingers are at the thinnest the bigger ring will not fall off. You could purchase one or two of the small Perlee beaded rings or just a thin diamond band for this purpose and wear it only when needed. You could even keep it in your purse or wallet if your fingers change size during the day.


----------



## zlauren

I don't have a VCA ring in my collection at the moment, but I am another that would choose a looser fit. I consider it a "feature" that I wear my Cartier Trinity on my ring finger in the hotter, humid months and on my middle finger other times in the year.


----------



## jenayb

I, too, prefer a looser fit for rings - especially when they are thick like the Perlee. I think sausage finger is *such* an uncomfortable look - to be avoided at all costs.


----------



## mocktail

I'm also a fan of loose rings and probably wear a full size larger than most jewelers would recommend for me. If I wave my hand quickly my rings will fly off, but they won't just fall off randomly. If it's not literally falling off, you're good.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Along with everyone else, I also prefer loose rings. I don’t have any VCA rings but this is something I struggled with a lot when I first bought my Cartier JUC ring. This ring is not a traditional ring that fits snugly due to its design so it’s looser to begin with and can fly off if I shake my hand vigorously enough. But I don’t do that lol! And like others said, sausage fingers are a no no. I think you’ll be happier in the end with a looser fit that provides room for temperature variation and/or weight fluctuations.


----------



## 880

nicole0612 said:


> You have received good advice so far. I prefer my rings on the looser side, which means at times they are almost falling off. I have a selection of thin bands that I wear in front of my rings in a half size smaller so that when my fingers are at the thinnest the bigger ring will not fall off. You could purchase one or two of the small Perlee beaded rings or just a thin diamond band for this purpose and wear it only when needed. You could even keep it in your purse or wallet if your fingers change size during the day.


+1
@lulu-47, I also prefer slightly looser rings especially when they are wide. I don’t have any VCA ones, but some ladies here do use a small perlee as a guard which looks very nice.


----------



## simurgh

I would look for a ring sizer that goes inside the ring only - there are different styles, e.g., a rubbery sticker with some depth that lines the ring. The benefit of having such a wide band is that you can hide something easily in there! I think you could also try a very skinny silicone band that fits tightly on your finger underneath the band. They're cheap so you could cut a few up if you can't find a workable one off the shelf.



BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I am an in-between size also, and I always go to the larger size.  I wear my rings loose, and in the winter, it gets super loose, and I can easily flick off my rings.  It does not bother me, and I have never lost a ring because I don't walk around flicking my hands like that.
> 
> My VCA SA offered to add sizing balls, and I said no.  This is because I already tried sizing balls with a Tiffany ring. The Tiffany ring was very top heavy, and because I already wear my rings loose, the ring kept flipping.  The SA suggested I try sizing balls which I did.  I found them very uncomfortable as I always "felt" those balls which made me mentally feel I have a Frankenstein ring.  More importantly, I did not like how they looked inside the ring.  I felt the sizing balls took way from the beauty of the ring (my now Frankenstin ring!), so I had Tiffany remove the sizing balls.  I was able to resize my ring down one quarter size which helped a bit.
> 
> VCA will not resize the rings I have, so they are super loose on me sometimes in the winter (like now when it's freezing).  For me, I would rather have them loose a few weeks of the year than to see the sizing balls.
> 
> On your Perlee ring... the inside of the ring is beautiful, a piece of art, and I personally would not want to add sizing balls to that ring.  Besides, if you add the balls, won't your ring now be too tight in the summer?  The ring is a wide band, so when your fingers swell, wide bands are hard to put on if they are snug.  Tight fitting rings give that sausage finger look, so something to think about.
> 
> Before you go to a local jeweler to have your ring tweaked (does that void future VCA repairs?), maybe try some temporary ring adjusters.  There are options out there, it may not look great, but it's a temporary fix.
> 
> Personally, I would wait to wear your ring for one full year, to experience all the seasons, before you do anything with it.  Dont rush... I would not adjust it so quickly.  Your ring may only be loose a few weeks of the entire year, and I would not add beads just for those few weeks (wear another ring that day if you are really worried it will fall off).  I like to keep my jewelry looking pure, in its original state.
> 
> Here is an example of what I am talking about... there are other options to you can play around with.
> Amazon.com: Invisible Ring Size Adjuster for Loose Rings Ring Adjuster Fit Any Rings, Assorted Sizes of Ring Sizer : Arts, Crafts & Sewing
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------



## lulu-47

nicole0612 said:


> You have received good advice so far. I prefer my rings on the looser side, which means at times they are almost falling off. I have a selection of thin bands that I wear in front of my rings in a half size smaller so that when my fingers are at the thinnest the bigger ring will not fall off. You could purchase one or two of the small Perlee beaded rings or just a thin diamond band for this purpose and wear it only when needed. You could even keep it in your purse or wallet if your fingers change size during the/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 880 said:
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> @lulu-47, I also prefer slightly looser rings especially when they are wide. I don’t have any VCA ones, but some ladies here do use a small perlee as a guard which looks very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your helpful advice!
> As I’ve been wearing the ring more this week, I’m getting used to its presence and weight and I *think* it’s feeling more secure on my finger. I just need to be careful if my hands are wet or a bit cold in the air con. I’m going to see how it goes but I _do _love the idea of a small perlee as a guard  and I might also try one of those ring sizer things, just not keen on it being visible though.
> If I were to get a small perlee though… it would mean another trip to the boutique
Click to expand...


----------



## lulu-47

simurgh said:


> I would look for a ring sizer that goes inside the ring only - there are different styles, e.g., a rubbery sticker with some depth that lines the ring. The benefit of having such a wide band is that you can hide something easily in there! I think you could also try a very skinny silicone band that fits tightly on your finger underneath the band. They're cheap so you could cut a few up if you can't find a workable one off the shelf.


I have just seen this, thank you, this is also a great idea!


----------



## hers4eva

Does anyone wear the sweet alhambra earrings in front with small diamond studs in the back?

Also wondering if there is room for a stud? Or does the sweet Alhambra cover the second hole, so you don’t need a second stud?

Do any of you wear just one earring showing your second hole visible with nothing in it?

Ear pictures would be helpful   

I am thinking of buying these in the future to match my vintage onyx pendant:









						Sweet Alhambra earstuds - VCARA44900 - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Sweet Alhambra earstuds, 18K yellow gold, onyx.




					www.vancleefarpels.com
				




thank you


----------



## vinotastic

hers4eva said:


> Does anyone wear the sweet alhambra earrings in front with small diamond studs in the back?
> 
> Also wondering if there is room for a stud? Or does the sweet Alhambra cover the second hole, so you don’t need a second stud?
> 
> Do any of you wear just one earring showing your second hole visible with nothing in it?
> 
> Ear pictures would be helpful
> 
> I am thinking of buying these in the future to match my vintage onyx pendant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Alhambra earstuds - VCARA44900 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Sweet Alhambra earstuds, 18K yellow gold, onyx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you



I own these and wear them regularly. If I wear them in my first hole it’s usually with a huggie style hoop in the second. I have room for a stud but it’s just not my vibe. I have also worn them alone when I’m lazy. My most common way to wear them is in my second hole with large hoops in my first. As you can tell, I’m a hoop girl.  They are quite small in comparison to vintage size.


----------



## glamourbag

hers4eva said:


> Does anyone wear the sweet alhambra earrings in front with small diamond studs in the back?
> 
> Also wondering if there is room for a stud? Or does the sweet Alhambra cover the second hole, so you don’t need a second stud?
> 
> Do any of you wear just one earring showing your second hole visible with nothing in it?
> 
> Ear pictures would be helpful
> 
> I am thinking of buying these in the future to match my vintage onyx pendant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Alhambra earstuds - VCARA44900 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Sweet Alhambra earstuds, 18K yellow gold, onyx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you


You should be able to fit another earring in behind it. I have four holes in each ear. I can wear vintage Alhambra in the first hole with thin mini hoops (like @vinotastic said above - huggies) in the second. Then I wear two sets of diamond studs in the third and fourth holes. That is my "easy, on the run" earring look. If you have three holes and want to wear the sweet in the front hole you definitely won't have an issue fitting a second earring in the third. However, assuming your holes weren't punched too close together (some have their holes punched quite close to each other) you should be fine with small studs in the second hole.


----------



## nightbefore

hers4eva said:


> Does anyone wear the sweet alhambra earrings in front with small diamond studs in the back?
> 
> Also wondering if there is room for a stud? Or does the sweet Alhambra cover the second hole, so you don’t need a second stud?
> 
> Do any of you wear just one earring showing your second hole visible with nothing in it?
> 
> Ear pictures would be helpful
> 
> I am thinking of buying these in the future to match my vintage onyx pendant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Alhambra earstuds - VCARA44900 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Sweet Alhambra earstuds, 18K yellow gold, onyx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you


I do this all the time with my sweet pave studs but second stud should be very small, I wear simple small diamond studs (not sure about carat weight). For me sweets don't cover my second piercing hole, sometimes I wear them alone. Depends on my laziness levels


----------



## hers4eva

*Thank you @vinotastic , @glamourbag  , and @nightbefore *

What I did was measure a piece of paper .37 inches by .37 inches square.

Then I pressed my stud into the center and put it on my ear with my other stud in the back.

There is just enough room.

*Am I thinking correctly?*
Since the sweet clover shape indents in that gives me even *extra room* for the second small stud.


----------



## vinotastic

hers4eva said:


> *Thank you @vinotastic , @glamourbag  , and @nightbefore *
> 
> What I did was measure a piece of paper .37 inches by .37 inches square.
> 
> Then I pressed my stud into the center and put it on my ear with my other stud in the back.
> 
> There is just enough room.
> 
> *Am I thinking correctly?*
> Since the sweet clover shape indents in that gives me even *extra room* for the second small stud.


 
I posted a photo with little hoops on page 13 of this thread - https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/share-your-vca-earrings-modeling-and-collections.1032677/page-13

I could totally fit a small stud. hopefully this helps!


----------



## hers4eva

vinotastic said:


> I posted a photo with little hoops on page 13 of this thread - https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/share-your-vca-earrings-modeling-and-collections.1032677/page-13
> 
> I could totally fit a small stud. hopefully this helps!



Thank you … I love the look!
your picture is beautiful  

how does your huggies in the back close? Are they like a hoop or a stud?


----------



## vinotastic

hers4eva said:


> Thank you … I love the look!
> your picture is beautiful
> 
> how does your huggies in the back close? Are they like a hoop or a stud?



Not a stud.


----------



## BigAkoya

hers4eva said:


> *Thank you @vinotastic , @glamourbag  , and @nightbefore *
> 
> What I did was measure a piece of paper .37 inches by .37 inches square.
> 
> Then I pressed my stud into the center and put it on my ear with my other stud in the back.
> 
> There is just enough room.
> 
> *Am I thinking correctly?*
> Since the sweet clover shape indents in that gives me even *extra room* for the second small stud.


Hi!  You can create a real mockup with the exact shape of the motif.  It will be actual size and not just a square. You can take a Sharpie/crayon, color in the motif to whatever stone you want and see how you like it against you ear.

You can print this out, cut it out, and stick it on your ear. 
Here is the link.  It says "Print in actual size to see the real dimension of the motif"
van-cleef-arpels-motif-size-guide-alhambra-en.pdf (vancleefarpels.com)

Also, I have two ear piercings, but I never put an earringin the second hole.  It's been years, and the second hole has not closed up.


----------



## hers4eva

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  You can create a real mockup with the exact shape of the motif.  It will be actual size and not just a square. You can take a Sharpie/crayon, color in the motif to whatever stone you want and see how you like it against you ear.
> 
> You can print this out, cut it out, and stick it on your ear.
> Here is the link.  It says "Print in actual size to see the real dimension of the motif"
> van-cleef-arpels-motif-size-guide-alhambra-en.pdf (vancleefarpels.com)
> 
> Also, I have two ear piercings, but I never put an earringin the second hole.  It's been years, and the second hole has not closed up.




dearest @BigAkoya 

oh my gosh    
you are so knowlegabke and so helpful with VCA jewlery!

thank you from the bottom of my heart

i just printed and pressed my diamond stud in the middle of the paper.

it’s so much smaller being a clover instead of a square!

it is PERFECT  with my back diamond stud too ..

big thanks….


----------



## nightbefore

Lately I am interested in dangling earrings, I searched on the forum but I couldn't find any photos. Did anyone try onyx/pave 2 motifs? I am more into MOP 2 motifs but I am very curious about the look of onyx/pave, TIA!


----------



## vinotastic

I'd like to buy my first five motif in the spring (april-ish).  Always thought it be the onyx.  I have onyx earrings and black is for sure my color.  But I am finding myself drawn to the guilloche.  I dont own any bracelets that I wear regularly (I do wear a leather strap and would want this to be a regular item when I feel to wear one.  I'd like to say I'd own both one day but not anytime soon.  Once I get one of these I will save my next batch of pennies for another item type.

If you had to pick/own both, any thoughts?  THANK YOU!


----------



## BigAkoya

nightbefore said:


> Lately I am interested in dangling earrings, I searched on the forum but I couldn't find any photos. Did anyone try onyx/pave 2 motifs? I am more into MOP 2 motifs but I am very curious about the look of onyx/pave, TIA!


Hi!  You may want to check out the earring thread for earring ideas.  

Here is the two motif MOP:





						Share your VCA earrings: Modeling and Collections
					

Can you do a mod shot of the socrate earrings? I’ve been dying to see how they look on the ear!   Here is my VCA earring collection.  I wear my YG Perlee Hoops a few times a week which are not sold anymore :sad:  My Socrate earstuds are fun to wear for casual days.  The Frivole collection are...




					forum.purseblog.com
				



]

And here are the oynx/pave (in the pave thread): 





						Share your Pave pieces!
					

A little onyx pave…




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## shoegal1983

Not sure weather this is the correct tread (apologies in advance if it isn’t). I got this VCA piece, however I really do not like the clasp as it’s really awkward to put on. Does a VCA change the clasp at request? And does anyone know how much this would cost? Thanks!


----------



## EpiFanatic

shoegal1983 said:


> Not sure weather this is the correct tread (apologies in advance if it isn’t). I got this VCA piece, however I really do not like the clasp as it’s really awkward to put on. Does a VCA change the clasp at request? And does anyone know how much this would cost? Thanks!


Without saying something I’m not allowed to say, I don’t think VCA will charge anything. And That’s not because it’s free.  Anyone else have any thoughts?


----------



## lolakitten

shoegal1983 said:


> Not sure weather this is the correct tread (apologies in advance if it isn’t). I got this VCA piece, however I really do not like the clasp as it’s really awkward to put on. Does a VCA change the clasp at request? And does anyone know how much this would cost? Thanks!


I’m far from an expert, but have you had this authenticated? 
I don’t think VCA will do anything either.


----------



## shoegal1983

Ai - are you suggesting that it is a counterfeit item? Please enlighten me.


----------



## Yodabest

vinotastic said:


> I'd like to buy my first five motif in the spring (april-ish).  Always thought it be the onyx.  I have onyx earrings and black is for sure my color.  But I am finding myself drawn to the guilloche.  I dont own any bracelets that I wear regularly (I do wear a leather strap and would want this to be a regular item when I feel to wear one.  I'd like to say I'd own both one day but not anytime soon.  Once I get one of these I will save my next batch of pennies for another item type.
> 
> If you had to pick/own both, any thoughts?  THANK YOU!



I prefer the onyx over guilloche. I’m not really a fan if guilloche though, so that really comes down to preference.

I’ve read on the boards that guilloche doesn’t wear as well and is prone to scratches, which is something to be aware of in making your decision.

I have some VCA onyx pieces and love them, so I’m clearly biased here!


----------



## shoegal1983

It’s still under PayPal protection I reckon as it was bought on December 1…


----------



## shoegal1983

I would really appreciate your insight on this as it was my first VCA purchase and I am a little worried now. Especially since I just bought another necklace from the same seller (with a 100% feedback score). I am aware that there are rules re authentication and you guys have given me a massive hint and raised a red flag. Without saying too much - should I be concerned?


----------



## A bottle of Red

shoegal1983 said:


> I would really appreciate your insight on this as it was my first VCA purchase and I am a little worried now.


My vca pieces don't have such a clasp at all. I would be very cautious to buy this


----------



## lynne_ross

shoegal1983 said:


> I would really appreciate your insight on this as it was my first VCA purchase and I am a little worried now. Especially since I just bought another necklace from the same seller (with a 100% feedback score). I am aware that there are rules re authentication and you guys have given me a massive hint and raised a red flag. Without saying too much - should I be concerned?


Suggest you join the vca fb group as they may comment on such things. Here we are asked not too.


----------



## shoegal1983

A bottle of Red said:


> My vca pieces don't have such a clasp at all. I would be very cautious to buy this



I know that there is the vintage/old style clasp, however I haven’t seen this with VCA engraved on it. I obviously do not want to be the poor duped buyer.


----------



## shoegal1983

Thank you so much!!! I will definitely do that. I am quite concerned now. Even though it should still be protected under PayPal.


----------



## A bottle of Red

shoegal1983 said:


> I know that there is the vintage/old style clasp, however I haven’t seen this with VCA engraved on it. I obviously do not want to be the poor duped buyer.


I'm sorry i know nothing about vintage pieces of vca. I only bought my items in the last few years.


----------



## shoegal1983

just wanted to say a MASSIVE thank you to you guys here. It is very suspicious and I bought a holiday pendant from the same seller. I am currently still protected as I paid via PayPal (literally just in time). As soon as I have my refund I will head off to the proper VCA boutique. Honestly - I almost paid as much for these items as I would have done in the VCA boutique. Thanks again. I REALLY appreciate it!


----------



## jenayb

Does anyone have info on this? I've never seen it. 



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/jewelry/necklaces/pendant-necklace/van-cleef-arpels-limited-edition-magic-alhambra-necklace-bu6vx


----------



## JewelryLover101

jenaywins said:


> Does anyone have info on this? I've never seen it.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/jewelry/necklaces/pendant-necklace/van-cleef-arpels-limited-edition-magic-alhambra-necklace-bu6vx


This is a geographic exclusive Magic pendant - it is exclusive to the Prince/Hong Kong boutique.


----------



## hers4eva

When I click on this link below and then click on *product details* it says this:

*Clasp:
stud system, large model in yellow gold *

Is this size used for all sweet onyx earrings? Or are their options to pick? 
What size do most people buy?










						Sweet Alhambra earstuds - VCARA44900 - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Sweet Alhambra earstuds, 18K yellow gold, onyx.




					www.vancleefarpels.com
				




Thanks again!


----------



## caffelatte

hers4eva said:


> When I click on this link below and then click on *product details* it says this:
> 
> *Clasp:
> stud system, large model in yellow gold *
> 
> Is this size used for all sweet onyx earrings? Or are their options to pick?
> What size do most people buy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Alhambra earstuds - VCARA44900 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Sweet Alhambra earstuds, 18K yellow gold, onyx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!



I think the sweets are all la pousette style backs, someone please correct me if I am wrong!


----------



## BigAkoya

cindy663 said:


> I think the sweets are all la pousette style backs, someone please correct me if I am wrong!


You are correct, they at La Pousette.  However, if a person does not like La Pousettes, they can be swapped out for regular push backs.  My SA recently told me VCA is also allowing clients to swap out their VA clip backs with regular posts, so I thought that was interesting.  The VA size is big enough though, I worry they may flop, especially for folks with low ear piercings.


----------



## hers4eva

*Is it okay to wear earmuffs with your sweet onyx earrings on?

The earmuffs won’t scratch them?*









						Sweet Alhambra earstuds - VCARA44900 - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Sweet Alhambra earstuds, 18K yellow gold, onyx.




					www.vancleefarpels.com
				




thank you


----------



## jenaps

hers4eva said:


> *Is it okay to wear earmuffs with your sweet onyx earrings on?
> 
> The earmuffs won’t scratch them?*



I don’t see why not.  I wear them with my vintage earrings.


----------



## hers4eva

jenaps said:


> I don’t see why not.  I wear them with my vintage earrings.



 Yay and thank you


----------



## nicole0612

hers4eva said:


> *Is it okay to wear earmuffs with your sweet onyx earrings on?
> 
> The earmuffs won’t scratch them?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Alhambra earstuds - VCARA44900 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Sweet Alhambra earstuds, 18K yellow gold, onyx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you


Should be fine unless your earmuffs are metal xoxo


----------



## hers4eva

nicole0612 said:


> Should be fine unless your earmuffs are metal xoxo




*thank you! *


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> You are correct, they at La Pousette.  However, if a person does not like La Pousettes, they can be swapped out for regular push backs.  My SA recently told me VCA is also allowing clients to swap out their VA clip backs with regular posts, so I thought that was interesting.  The VA size is big enough though, I worry they may flop, especially for folks with low ear piercings.



Yes. 

Ive posted this elsewhere, but it's such an obscure point lots of people may not know about it. VCA has several different options for backs, and I'm pretty sure some of it depends on the size and style of the earring. I have a pair of SO Magic Pave earrings with VCA-produced backs which I have never seen anywhere else. The earrings are 100% authentic and registered in their system. It's an open lever-back which opens much wider than the usual backs. The cost to swap for these backs, at least a few years ago, was $1500 (probably why I havent really seen then elsewhere). It makes the earrings super comfortable and very easy to put on and take off, while still being secure.


----------



## Storm Spirit

I have an update on my search for a carnelian bracelet! Longish story inc...

So I started looking for a carnelian bracelet around November, visited the Bond Street boutique in London and was shown 2 pieces - one was a darker red shade and the other was a lighter, brighter shade. As those were the only ones I'd seen in real life and all they had, I decided to keep looking (in hindsight, should've purchased the one on the right in the photo below). Went to Selfridges on the same day but they were also very low in stock so no luck there.







A couple of weeks later hubby travelled to Vegas and while he was there, he checked all of the VCA boutiques multiple times for carnelian, but they only had very brown shades available. There was a rose gold guilloche with a nice red carnelian shade, but I ultimately decided to pass - I think I'm just not a fan of alternating motifs, and prefer all of the motifs to be the same. Hubby didn't want to give up and really wanted to bring home a gift for me, so I asked about the MOP bracelet. I'm not _quite _as fussy when it comes to MOP, though I have a strong preference for smooth, white MOP over iridescent multicoloured (and often wrinkled looking) MOP.

This was the MOP bracelet hubby brought home - chosen at 3am in the morning on facetime  He was assisted by a lovely SA who gifted me a pack of invitation cards. They probably ran out of cleaning cloths as one wasn't included.






On Wednesday hubby and I visited London to try for carnelian again. We booked an appointment at Harrods but disappointingly, when we arrived, they only had two brownish bracelets available (pic below). 






The SA wasn't very helpful and just sort of sat there, so I didn't ask to see other pieces and we left. I suggested coming back another day but hubby insisted on checking out the other stores, so we walked to Bond Street to have a look at their available stock. Sadly, none of the shades of carnelian was anywhere near as red as the one I saw the very first time (regrets). At this point I was ready to go home but hubby said "Selfridges is just around the corner, let's go!" So off we went... I was not expecting to find anything at Selfridges because they usually have less stock than Harrods & Bond Street.

We were greeted by an SA who I thought looked familiar but I wasn't 100% sure (we were all wearing masks), until she said "I think I remember you guys!" and we were like "Yeaah!!"  She was by far the most helpful and picked out a few bracelets she thought I would like - the one on the right (pic below) was close, but it wasn't quuite that bright shade of red I saw the first time (more regrets). I spent a long time thinking about it because so far, it was closest to the shade that I wanted, but at the same time I didn't want to take it home and have second thoughts.






While I was deliberating about carnelian, the all gold guilloche bracelet caught my eye. I'd seen pictures of the guilloche and thought it was "nice", then I watched a few videos and thought "oooh" - I knew I wanted it at some point but was holding off for the rose gold version. HOWEVER, in real life, the yellow gold guilloche is insanely sparkly and eye catching, like rays of sunshine   I honestly think that given the choice between all YG and all RG, I'd pick the YG because IMO it's just so perfect for guilloche, even though I'm usually a rose gold person. And that was that! I immediately said I would like the guilloche, and leave carnelian for now. I know it will scratch at some point but I buy jewellery to enjoy, not to sit in a box or a shrine, so I'm totally okay with it.

As the SA went to get the non display piece, I asked if a cleaning cloth was available since I didn't get one with my MOP. She seemed a bit surprised and said of course, and came back with two! One for my MOP bracelet and another for the guilloche. I was pleasantly surprised as I only wanted and expected one cleaning cloth, but the extra cloth is a very thoughtful gesture.

Then as she was boxing up the bracelet, I asked about the alhambra book - I was very on the fence about asking for this as it was my first purchase with her, but then I thought "You know what, you don't ask, you don't get! What's the worst that can happen right?" I was fully expecting a no but to my surprise (and delight), she instantly said she'll have a look, checked a couple of cabinets and pulled out an alhambra book  I could have bought the book on Amazon but having it included with the purchase just made the entire experience even more perfect and special, which is what luxury shopping is all about! Also, this SA was the only one to offer beaverages as soon as we sat down.






Although I'm still on the hunt the perfect carnelian bracelet, I did find a wonderful SA with whom I'm happy to build a long term relationship, and I will definitely return for future purchases! She said she'll keep an eye out for new carnelian bracelets, now that she has a very good idea of what I like, and send photos & videos. As soon as she finds one, you can bet I'll make a beeline for the store 

Anyway, I am absolutely delighted and here's the guilloche with my MOP bracelet Hopefully the next time I post an update, it'll be with carnelian in the picture!


----------



## blush249

I’m in Singapore and hope to get my first VCA next month! I want to make my first VCA experience really special. To the SG ladies here, which boutique has the best service? And what is the availability of stock like for Alhambra vintage pendants & bracelets in MOP, onyx, and guilloche? I hope I’ll be able to try everything and see which one works for me


----------



## glamourbag

Storm Spirit said:


> I have an update on my search for a carnelian bracelet! Longish story inc...
> 
> So I started looking for a carnelian bracelet around November, visited the Bond Street boutique in London and was shown 2 pieces - one was a darker red shade and the other was a lighter, brighter shade. As those were the only ones I'd seen in real life and all they had, I decided to keep looking (in hindsight, should've purchased the one on the right in the photo below). Went to Selfridges on the same day but they were also very low in stock so no luck there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of weeks later hubby travelled to Vegas and while he was there, he checked all of the VCA boutiques multiple times for carnelian, but they only had very brown shades available. There was a rose gold guilloche with a nice red carnelian shade, but I ultimately decided to pass - I think I'm just not a fan of alternating motifs, and prefer all of the motifs to be the same. Hubby didn't want to give up and really wanted to bring home a gift for me, so I asked about the MOP bracelet. I'm not _quite _as fussy when it comes to MOP, though I have a strong preference for smooth, white MOP over iridescent multicoloured (and often wrinkled looking) MOP.
> 
> This was the MOP bracelet hubby brought home - chosen at 3am in the morning on facetime  He was assisted by a lovely SA who gifted me a pack of invitation cards. They probably ran out of cleaning cloths as one wasn't included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Wednesday hubby and I visited London to try for carnelian again. We booked an appointment at Harrods but disappointingly, when we arrived, they only had two brownish bracelets available (pic below).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SA wasn't very helpful and just sort of sat there, so I didn't ask to see other pieces and we left. I suggested coming back another day but hubby insisted on checking out the other stores, so we walked to Bond Street to have a look at their available stock. Sadly, none of the shades of carnelian was anywhere near as red as the one I saw the very first time (regrets). At this point I was ready to go home but hubby said "Selfridges is just around the corner, let's go!" So off we went... I was not expecting to find anything at Selfridges because they usually have less stock than Harrods & Bond Street.
> 
> We were greeted by an SA who I thought looked familiar but I wasn't 100% sure (we were all wearing masks), until she said "I think I remember you guys!" and we were like "Yeaah!!"  She was by far the most helpful and picked out a few bracelets she thought I would like - the one on the right (pic below) was close, but it wasn't quuite that bright shade of red I saw the first time (more regrets). I spent a long time thinking about it because so far, it was closest to the shade that I wanted, but at the same time I didn't want to take it home and have second thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I was deliberating about carnelian, the all gold guilloche bracelet caught my eye. I'd seen pictures of the guilloche and thought it was "nice", then I watched a few videos and thought "oooh" - I knew I wanted it at some point but was holding off for the rose gold version. HOWEVER, in real life, the yellow gold guilloche is insanely sparkly and eye catching, like rays of sunshine   I honestly think that given the choice between all YG and all RG, I'd pick the YG because IMO it's just so perfect for guilloche, even though I'm usually a rose gold person. And that was that! I immediately said I would like the guilloche, and leave carnelian for now. I know it will scratch at some point but I buy jewellery to enjoy, not to sit in a box or a shrine, so I'm totally okay with it.
> 
> As the SA went to get the non display piece, I asked if a cleaning cloth was available since I didn't get one with my MOP. She seemed a bit surprised and said of course, and came back with two! One for my MOP bracelet and another for the guilloche. I was pleasantly surprised as I only wanted and expected one cleaning cloth, but the extra cloth is a very thoughtful gesture.
> 
> Then as she was boxing up the bracelet, I asked about the alhambra book - I was very on the fence about asking for this as it was my first purchase with her, but then I thought "You know what, you don't ask, you don't get! What's the worst that can happen right?" I was fully expecting a no but to my surprise (and delight), she instantly said she'll have a look, checked a couple of cabinets and pulled out an alhambra book  I could have bought the book on Amazon but having it included with the purchase just made the entire experience even more perfect and special, which is what luxury shopping is all about! Also, this SA was the only one to offer beaverages as soon as we sat down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I'm still on the hunt the perfect carnelian bracelet, I did find a wonderful SA with whom I'm happy to build a long term relationship, and I will definitely return for future purchases! She said she'll keep an eye out for new carnelian bracelets, now that she has a very good idea of what I like, and send photos & videos. As soon as she finds one, you can bet I'll make a beeline for the store
> 
> Anyway, I am absolutely delighted and here's the guilloche with my MOP bracelet Hopefully the next time I post an update, it'll be with carnelian in the picture!


Such an exciting story for you. Guilloche is so pretty and looks lovely paired with MOP. Yes there is a good chance it will scratch but just use a bit of caution and it should be ok. As for Carnelian... keep checking back. The right shade will find you.


----------



## Storm Spirit

glamourbag said:


> Such an exciting story for you. Guilloche is so pretty and looks lovely paired with MOP. Yes there is a good chance it will scratch but just use a bit of caution and it should be ok. As for Carnelian... keep checking back. The right shade will find you.



I'm not too bothered about scratches - if I get so much wear out of it that it's covered in scratches then IMO that's money well spent, haha! Absolutely no regrets with the guilloche 

Hopefully I'll find the perfect shade of carnelian soon!


----------



## lynne_ross

Notorious Pink said:


> Yes.
> 
> Ive posted this elsewhere, but it's such an obscure point lots of people may not know about it. VCA has several different options for backs, and I'm pretty sure some of it depends on the size and style of the earring. I have a pair of SO Magic Pave earrings with VCA-produced backs which I have never seen anywhere else. The earrings are 100% authentic and registered in their system. It's an open lever-back which opens much wider than the usual backs. The cost to swap for these backs, at least a few years ago, was $1500 (probably why I havent really seen then elsewhere). It makes the earrings super comfortable and very easy to put on and take off, while still being secure.
> 
> View attachment 5303944


The placement of the post would work SO much better for my ears. I do not like how the magic hang off my ear. Advantage of SO and being able to customise.
Also, has anyone noticed the yg pave magic are off the website? I am not in market for them but recently noticed gone.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> The placement of the post would work SO much better for my ears. I do not like how the magic hang off my ear. Advantage of SO and being able to customise.
> Also, has anyone noticed the yg pave magic are off the website? I am not in market for them but recently noticed gone.


VCA is switching their priorities and will focus on WG!  YG will be SO only.       (in my dreams)


----------



## BigAkoya

Storm Spirit said:


> I have an update on my search for a carnelian bracelet! Longish story inc...
> 
> So I started looking for a carnelian bracelet around November, visited the Bond Street boutique in London and was shown 2 pieces - one was a darker red shade and the other was a lighter, brighter shade. As those were the only ones I'd seen in real life and all they had, I decided to keep looking (in hindsight, should've purchased the one on the right in the photo below). Went to Selfridges on the same day but they were also very low in stock so no luck there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of weeks later hubby travelled to Vegas and while he was there, he checked all of the VCA boutiques multiple times for carnelian, but they only had very brown shades available. There was a rose gold guilloche with a nice red carnelian shade, but I ultimately decided to pass - I think I'm just not a fan of alternating motifs, and prefer all of the motifs to be the same. Hubby didn't want to give up and really wanted to bring home a gift for me, so I asked about the MOP bracelet. I'm not _quite _as fussy when it comes to MOP, though I have a strong preference for smooth, white MOP over iridescent multicoloured (and often wrinkled looking) MOP.
> 
> This was the MOP bracelet hubby brought home - chosen at 3am in the morning on facetime  He was assisted by a lovely SA who gifted me a pack of invitation cards. They probably ran out of cleaning cloths as one wasn't included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Wednesday hubby and I visited London to try for carnelian again. We booked an appointment at Harrods but disappointingly, when we arrived, they only had two brownish bracelets available (pic below).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SA wasn't very helpful and just sort of sat there, so I didn't ask to see other pieces and we left. I suggested coming back another day but hubby insisted on checking out the other stores, so we walked to Bond Street to have a look at their available stock. Sadly, none of the shades of carnelian was anywhere near as red as the one I saw the very first time (regrets). At this point I was ready to go home but hubby said "Selfridges is just around the corner, let's go!" So off we went... I was not expecting to find anything at Selfridges because they usually have less stock than Harrods & Bond Street.
> 
> We were greeted by an SA who I thought looked familiar but I wasn't 100% sure (we were all wearing masks), until she said "I think I remember you guys!" and we were like "Yeaah!!"  She was by far the most helpful and picked out a few bracelets she thought I would like - the one on the right (pic below) was close, but it wasn't quuite that bright shade of red I saw the first time (more regrets). I spent a long time thinking about it because so far, it was closest to the shade that I wanted, but at the same time I didn't want to take it home and have second thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I was deliberating about carnelian, the all gold guilloche bracelet caught my eye. I'd seen pictures of the guilloche and thought it was "nice", then I watched a few videos and thought "oooh" - I knew I wanted it at some point but was holding off for the rose gold version. HOWEVER, in real life, the yellow gold guilloche is insanely sparkly and eye catching, like rays of sunshine   I honestly think that given the choice between all YG and all RG, I'd pick the YG because IMO it's just so perfect for guilloche, even though I'm usually a rose gold person. And that was that! I immediately said I would like the guilloche, and leave carnelian for now. I know it will scratch at some point but I buy jewellery to enjoy, not to sit in a box or a shrine, so I'm totally okay with it.
> 
> As the SA went to get the non display piece, I asked if a cleaning cloth was available since I didn't get one with my MOP. She seemed a bit surprised and said of course, and came back with two! One for my MOP bracelet and another for the guilloche. I was pleasantly surprised as I only wanted and expected one cleaning cloth, but the extra cloth is a very thoughtful gesture.
> 
> Then as she was boxing up the bracelet, I asked about the alhambra book - I was very on the fence about asking for this as it was my first purchase with her, but then I thought "You know what, you don't ask, you don't get! What's the worst that can happen right?" I was fully expecting a no but to my surprise (and delight), she instantly said she'll have a look, checked a couple of cabinets and pulled out an alhambra book  I could have bought the book on Amazon but having it included with the purchase just made the entire experience even more perfect and special, which is what luxury shopping is all about! Also, this SA was the only one to offer beaverages as soon as we sat down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I'm still on the hunt the perfect carnelian bracelet, I did find a wonderful SA with whom I'm happy to build a long term relationship, and I will definitely return for future purchases! She said she'll keep an eye out for new carnelian bracelets, now that she has a very good idea of what I like, and send photos & videos. As soon as she finds one, you can bet I'll make a beeline for the store
> 
> Anyway, I am absolutely delighted and here's the guilloche with my MOP bracelet Hopefully the next time I post an update, it'll be with carnelian in the picture!


Congratulations on your pieces!  What a great story and what a wonderful SA!  I am sure she will find that perfect carnelian bracelet for you!  Your new pieces are gorgeous.  I especially love the YG MOP... that MOP just glows.


----------



## Storm Spirit

BigAkoya said:


> Congratulations on your pieces!  What a great story and what a wonderful SA!  I am sure she will find that perfect carnelian bracelet for you!  Your new pieces are gorgeous.  I especially love the YG MOP... that MOP just glows.



Thank you!! I'm in no rush for carnelian but I'd like one sooner rather than later, of course


----------



## sbelle

shoegal1983 said:


> Not sure weather this is the correct tread (apologies in advance if it isn’t). I got this VCA piece, however I really do not like the clasp as it’s really awkward to put on. Does a VCA change the clasp at request? And does anyone know how much this would cost? Thanks!





EpiFanatic said:


> Without saying something I’m not allowed to say, I don’t think VCA will charge anything. And That’s not because it’s free.  Anyone else have any thoughts?





lolakitten said:


> I’m far from an expert, but have you had this authenticated?
> I don’t think VCA will do anything either.



I think you have moved on from this piece, but I wanted to add that I have had VCA change clasps, on both new and vintage items. For awhile I was obsessed with the flat clasp and wanted it on all my necklaces  .   However, it has been probably 5-6 years since the last time I had it done and VCA may have changed their policy.

I don’t remember the cost.


----------



## AHL81

Hi everyone. I just got my first VCA piece for Christmas and sent it in to get resized pretty much right after I got it. I just got the bracelet back today and was taking a close look at it and noticed one of the connecting rings wasn’t soldered very well. You can still see where it was closed up and there seems to be an indentation on the ring (is that supposed to be the VCA logo?). I know I am more OCD than the average person, but I'm not used to seeing this on fine jewelry. Is this normal for the VCA 5 motif bracelets? Thank you in advance for your feedbacks.


----------



## nicole0612

AHL81 said:


> Hi everyone. I just got my first VCA piece for Christmas and sent it in to get resized pretty much right after I got it. I just got the bracelet back today and was taking a close look at it and noticed one of the connecting rings wasn’t soldered very well. You can still see where it was closed up and there seems to be an indentation on the ring (is that supposed to be the VCA logo?). I know I am more OCD than the average person, but I'm not used to seeing this on fine jewelry. Is this normal for the VCA 5 motif bracelets? Thank you in advance for your feedbacks.
> 
> View attachment 5306475


It is one of the hallmarks on all items. It would be a defect if it were not there. Congratulations on your first piece.


----------



## shoegal1983

Just an update from my end: I will get a refund on the fake VCA item !! Such a relief and very grateful to all the hints/suggestions re the item. 

I have set my heart on the rose gold sweet Alhambra and I will to buy it directly from the VCA Boutique once the refund is processed. Seems out of stock now though.


----------



## shoegal1983

Keep you posted


----------



## AHL81

nicole0612 said:


> It is one of the hallmarks on all items. It would be a defect if it were not there. Congratulations on your first piece.


Thank you for your response!


----------



## sammix3

shoegal1983 said:


> Just an update from my end: I will get a refund on the fake VCA item !! Such a relief and very grateful to all the hints/suggestions re the item.
> 
> I have set my heart on the rose gold sweet Alhambra and I will to buy it directly from the VCA Boutique once the refund is processed. Seems out of stock now though.


So glad you’re able to get your money back!


----------



## Happyish

AHL81 said:


> Hi everyone. I just got my first VCA piece for Christmas and sent it in to get resized pretty much right after I got it. I just got the bracelet back today and was taking a close look at it and noticed one of the connecting rings wasn’t soldered very well. You can still see where it was closed up and there seems to be an indentation on the ring (is that supposed to be the VCA logo?). I know I am more OCD than the average person, but I'm not used to seeing this on fine jewelry. Is this normal for the VCA 5 motif bracelets? Thank you in advance for your feedbacks.
> 
> View attachment 5306475
> 
> Yes, what you are seeing is the hallmark. However, at the same time, I can also see the joint. The work is very sloppy. I would take it back and ask that it be corrected.


----------



## HelloSunshinez

Hello I am not sure if I can ask this random question here, let me know when its not appropriate!

Ive decided to shorten my hammered 5 motifs bracelet and booked with my SA tomorrow.

Please help me choose how many links to take out (resize) . I need a quick decision.

I am torn between taking out 4 links and 6 links.

My wrist size is 14.5cm and I am thinking to wear the hammered motifs 24/7 with love bracelet.

I took out 4 links with Guilloche bracelet (now found a new home) and Ive found its little loose so it tangled up with my love bracelet quite often. 

so I tried wearing dangle motif as I heard this mimics length of 6 links out. Its good to stack with love bracelet but looks a little tight.
What do you think?






This is approx when 6 links taken out (2.5cm short)





This is when 4 links (2cm short) taken out. Its good length but with love bracelet its goin little up and down.

your opinion is greatly appreciated!


----------



## nicole0612

HelloSunshinez said:


> Hello I am not sure if I can ask this random question here, let me know when its not appropriate!
> 
> Ive decided to shorten my hammered 5 motifs bracelet and booked with my SA tomorrow.
> 
> Please help me choose how many links to take out (resize) . I need a quick decision.
> 
> I am torn between taking out 4 links and 6 links.
> 
> My wrist size is 14.5cm and I am thinking to wear the hammered motifs 24/7 with love bracelet.
> 
> I took out 4 links with Guilloche bracelet (now found a new home) and Ive found its little loose so it tangled up with my love bracelet quite often.
> 
> so I tried wearing dangle motif as I heard this mimics length of 6 links out. Its good to stack with love bracelet but looks a little tight.
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307375
> View attachment 5307376
> 
> 
> This is approx when 6 links taken out (2.5cm short)
> 
> View attachment 5307377
> View attachment 5307378
> 
> 
> This is when 4 links (2cm short) taken out. Its good length but with love bracelet its goin little up and down.
> 
> your opinion is greatly appreciated!



My wrist is about the same size as yours, 14cm at the wrist and 14.5cm at the wristbone. With 4 links removed the fit is attractive, I think it is very feminine and elegant with a little light showing between the wrist and the metal. However, 6 links need to be removed for it to not cross over the Love and scratch it. It may leave an imprint on your arm also, of course, so does the inner screw part of the Love.


----------



## sammix3

HelloSunshinez said:


> Hello I am not sure if I can ask this random question here, let me know when its not appropriate!
> 
> Ive decided to shorten my hammered 5 motifs bracelet and booked with my SA tomorrow.
> 
> Please help me choose how many links to take out (resize) . I need a quick decision.
> 
> I am torn between taking out 4 links and 6 links.
> 
> My wrist size is 14.5cm and I am thinking to wear the hammered motifs 24/7 with love bracelet.
> 
> I took out 4 links with Guilloche bracelet (now found a new home) and Ive found its little loose so it tangled up with my love bracelet quite often.
> 
> so I tried wearing dangle motif as I heard this mimics length of 6 links out. Its good to stack with love bracelet but looks a little tight.
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307375
> View attachment 5307376
> 
> 
> This is approx when 6 links taken out (2.5cm short)
> 
> View attachment 5307377
> View attachment 5307378
> 
> 
> This is when 4 links (2cm short) taken out. Its good length but with love bracelet its goin little up and down.
> 
> your opinion is greatly appreciated!


I personally prefer a tighter fit so I say 6 links, but if you like movement then 4 links.


----------



## Happyish

HelloSunshinez said:


> Hello I am not sure if I can ask this random question here, let me know when its not appropriate!
> 
> Ive decided to shorten my hammered 5 motifs bracelet and booked with my SA tomorrow.
> 
> Please help me choose how many links to take out (resize) . I need a quick decision.
> 
> I am torn between taking out 4 links and 6 links.
> 
> My wrist size is 14.5cm and I am thinking to wear the hammered motifs 24/7 with love bracelet.
> 
> I took out 4 links with Guilloche bracelet (now found a new home) and Ive found its little loose so it tangled up with my love bracelet quite often.
> 
> so I tried wearing dangle motif as I heard this mimics length of 6 links out. Its good to stack with love bracelet but looks a little tight.
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307375
> View attachment 5307376
> 
> 
> This is approx when 6 links taken out (2.5cm short)
> 
> View attachment 5307377
> View attachment 5307378
> 
> 
> This is when 4 links (2cm short) taken out. Its good length but with love bracelet its goin little up and down.
> 
> your opinion is greatly appreciated!


How about five links? Sounds like that would be perfect. It may not be exactly symmetrical, but who cares?


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> How about five links? Sounds like that would be perfect. It may not be exactly symmetrical, but who cares?


I don't think VCA allows five links out.  It's even numbers only... two, four, six, or eight.


----------



## lilpikachu

Has anyone received red pockets from their VCA SA to celebrate Chinese New Year?


----------



## 880

Storm Spirit said:


> I have an update on my search for a carnelian bracelet! Longish story inc...
> 
> So I started looking for a carnelian bracelet around November, visited the Bond Street boutique in London and was shown 2 pieces - one was a darker red shade and the other was a lighter, brighter shade. As those were the only ones I'd seen in real life and all they had, I decided to keep looking (in hindsight, should've purchased the one on the right in the photo below). Went to Selfridges on the same day but they were also very low in stock so no luck there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of weeks later hubby travelled to Vegas and while he was there, he checked all of the VCA boutiques multiple times for carnelian, but they only had very brown shades available. There was a rose gold guilloche with a nice red carnelian shade, but I ultimately decided to pass - I think I'm just not a fan of alternating motifs, and prefer all of the motifs to be the same. Hubby didn't want to give up and really wanted to bring home a gift for me, so I asked about the MOP bracelet. I'm not _quite _as fussy when it comes to MOP, though I have a strong preference for smooth, white MOP over iridescent multicoloured (and often wrinkled looking) MOP.
> 
> This was the MOP bracelet hubby brought home - chosen at 3am in the morning on facetime  He was assisted by a lovely SA who gifted me a pack of invitation cards. They probably ran out of cleaning cloths as one wasn't included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Wednesday hubby and I visited London to try for carnelian again. We booked an appointment at Harrods but disappointingly, when we arrived, they only had two brownish bracelets available (pic below).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SA wasn't very helpful and just sort of sat there, so I didn't ask to see other pieces and we left. I suggested coming back another day but hubby insisted on checking out the other stores, so we walked to Bond Street to have a look at their available stock. Sadly, none of the shades of carnelian was anywhere near as red as the one I saw the very first time (regrets). At this point I was ready to go home but hubby said "Selfridges is just around the corner, let's go!" So off we went... I was not expecting to find anything at Selfridges because they usually have less stock than Harrods & Bond Street.
> 
> We were greeted by an SA who I thought looked familiar but I wasn't 100% sure (we were all wearing masks), until she said "I think I remember you guys!" and we were like "Yeaah!!"  She was by far the most helpful and picked out a few bracelets she thought I would like - the one on the right (pic below) was close, but it wasn't quuite that bright shade of red I saw the first time (more regrets). I spent a long time thinking about it because so far, it was closest to the shade that I wanted, but at the same time I didn't want to take it home and have second thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I was deliberating about carnelian, the all gold guilloche bracelet caught my eye. I'd seen pictures of the guilloche and thought it was "nice", then I watched a few videos and thought "oooh" - I knew I wanted it at some point but was holding off for the rose gold version. HOWEVER, in real life, the yellow gold guilloche is insanely sparkly and eye catching, like rays of sunshine   I honestly think that given the choice between all YG and all RG, I'd pick the YG because IMO it's just so perfect for guilloche, even though I'm usually a rose gold person. And that was that! I immediately said I would like the guilloche, and leave carnelian for now. I know it will scratch at some point but I buy jewellery to enjoy, not to sit in a box or a shrine, so I'm totally okay with it.
> 
> As the SA went to get the non display piece, I asked if a cleaning cloth was available since I didn't get one with my MOP. She seemed a bit surprised and said of course, and came back with two! One for my MOP bracelet and another for the guilloche. I was pleasantly surprised as I only wanted and expected one cleaning cloth, but the extra cloth is a very thoughtful gesture.
> 
> Then as she was boxing up the bracelet, I asked about the alhambra book - I was very on the fence about asking for this as it was my first purchase with her, but then I thought "You know what, you don't ask, you don't get! What's the worst that can happen right?" I was fully expecting a no but to my surprise (and delight), she instantly said she'll have a look, checked a couple of cabinets and pulled out an alhambra book  I could have bought the book on Amazon but having it included with the purchase just made the entire experience even more perfect and special, which is what luxury shopping is all about! Also, this SA was the only one to offer beaverages as soon as we sat down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I'm still on the hunt the perfect carnelian bracelet, I did find a wonderful SA with whom I'm happy to build a long term relationship, and I will definitely return for future purchases! She said she'll keep an eye out for new carnelian bracelets, now that she has a very good idea of what I like, and send photos & videos. As soon as she finds one, you can bet I'll make a beeline for the store
> 
> Anyway, I am absolutely delighted and here's the guilloche with my MOP bracelet Hopefully the next time I post an update, it'll be with carnelian in the picture!


Love this story! i am so happy for you! Wear in the best health and happiness!


----------



## AHL81

Thank you for the sanity check! Sad I will have to part with the bracelet again but will definitely bring it back to have them correct it.


----------



## missie1

Storm Spirit said:


> I have an update on my search for a carnelian bracelet! Longish story inc...
> 
> So I started looking for a carnelian bracelet around November, visited the Bond Street boutique in London and was shown 2 pieces - one was a darker red shade and the other was a lighter, brighter shade. As those were the only ones I'd seen in real life and all they had, I decided to keep looking (in hindsight, should've purchased the one on the right in the photo below). Went to Selfridges on the same day but they were also very low in stock so no luck there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of weeks later hubby travelled to Vegas and while he was there, he checked all of the VCA boutiques multiple times for carnelian, but they only had very brown shades available. There was a rose gold guilloche with a nice red carnelian shade, but I ultimately decided to pass - I think I'm just not a fan of alternating motifs, and prefer all of the motifs to be the same. Hubby didn't want to give up and really wanted to bring home a gift for me, so I asked about the MOP bracelet. I'm not _quite _as fussy when it comes to MOP, though I have a strong preference for smooth, white MOP over iridescent multicoloured (and often wrinkled looking) MOP.
> 
> This was the MOP bracelet hubby brought home - chosen at 3am in the morning on facetime  He was assisted by a lovely SA who gifted me a pack of invitation cards. They probably ran out of cleaning cloths as one wasn't included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Wednesday hubby and I visited London to try for carnelian again. We booked an appointment at Harrods but disappointingly, when we arrived, they only had two brownish bracelets available (pic below).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SA wasn't very helpful and just sort of sat there, so I didn't ask to see other pieces and we left. I suggested coming back another day but hubby insisted on checking out the other stores, so we walked to Bond Street to have a look at their available stock. Sadly, none of the shades of carnelian was anywhere near as red as the one I saw the very first time (regrets). At this point I was ready to go home but hubby said "Selfridges is just around the corner, let's go!" So off we went... I was not expecting to find anything at Selfridges because they usually have less stock than Harrods & Bond Street.
> 
> We were greeted by an SA who I thought looked familiar but I wasn't 100% sure (we were all wearing masks), until she said "I think I remember you guys!" and we were like "Yeaah!!"  She was by far the most helpful and picked out a few bracelets she thought I would like - the one on the right (pic below) was close, but it wasn't quuite that bright shade of red I saw the first time (more regrets). I spent a long time thinking about it because so far, it was closest to the shade that I wanted, but at the same time I didn't want to take it home and have second thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I was deliberating about carnelian, the all gold guilloche bracelet caught my eye. I'd seen pictures of the guilloche and thought it was "nice", then I watched a few videos and thought "oooh" - I knew I wanted it at some point but was holding off for the rose gold version. HOWEVER, in real life, the yellow gold guilloche is insanely sparkly and eye catching, like rays of sunshine   I honestly think that given the choice between all YG and all RG, I'd pick the YG because IMO it's just so perfect for guilloche, even though I'm usually a rose gold person. And that was that! I immediately said I would like the guilloche, and leave carnelian for now. I know it will scratch at some point but I buy jewellery to enjoy, not to sit in a box or a shrine, so I'm totally okay with it.
> 
> As the SA went to get the non display piece, I asked if a cleaning cloth was available since I didn't get one with my MOP. She seemed a bit surprised and said of course, and came back with two! One for my MOP bracelet and another for the guilloche. I was pleasantly surprised as I only wanted and expected one cleaning cloth, but the extra cloth is a very thoughtful gesture.
> 
> Then as she was boxing up the bracelet, I asked about the alhambra book - I was very on the fence about asking for this as it was my first purchase with her, but then I thought "You know what, you don't ask, you don't get! What's the worst that can happen right?" I was fully expecting a no but to my surprise (and delight), she instantly said she'll have a look, checked a couple of cabinets and pulled out an alhambra book  I could have bought the book on Amazon but having it included with the purchase just made the entire experience even more perfect and special, which is what luxury shopping is all about! Also, this SA was the only one to offer beaverages as soon as we sat down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I'm still on the hunt the perfect carnelian bracelet, I did find a wonderful SA with whom I'm happy to build a long term relationship, and I will definitely return for future purchases! She said she'll keep an eye out for new carnelian bracelets, now that she has a very good idea of what I like, and send photos & videos. As soon as she finds one, you can bet I'll make a beeline for the store
> 
> Anyway, I am absolutely delighted and here's the guilloche with my MOP bracelet Hopefully the next time I post an update, it'll be with carnelian in the picture!


Absolutely beautiful bracelets and so glad you found a SA you like.  That’s so important when trying to score pieces.


----------



## lvmon

Chinese New Year red packages from my wonderful SA…


----------



## lilpikachu

lvmon said:


> Chinese New Year red packages from my wonderful SA…
> 
> View attachment 5309318


Thanks for posting a picture!

My sweet SA sent me a message on Tuesday advising she posted some to me but I haven’t received them yet so I was curious if anyone else had.  I love seeing the gifts SAs send their clients and I truly wasn’t expecting anything because I’m definitely not a VIP (my last purchase was in May 2021).

My SA is so thoughtful


----------



## DeryaHm

A bit of a strange question -- what happens to your prepayment if you order something and decide to pass when it comes in. This is, I think, about to happen to me as I have changed my mind about something I mentioned casually to DH and he immediately ordered. Are you considered to have purchased the item and just hold on to store credit or do they refund? With inventory issues and a recent (anticipated) streak of denied SO requests, if possible I think I'd like a refund at this point, although honestly will probably end up spending it on VCA at some point this year. It's an awkward amount of money that's enough for me to kind of want back if they do that, but also small enough that I feel kind of weird asking SA if it can be returned.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Safa said:


> A bit of a strange question -- what happens to your prepayment if you order something and decide to pass when it comes in. This is, I think, about to happen to me as I have changed my mind about something I mentioned casually to DH and he immediately ordered. Are you considered to have purchased the item and just hold on to store credit or do they refund? With inventory issues and a recent (anticipated) streak of denied SO requests, if possible I think I'd like a refund at this point, although honestly will probably end up spending it on VCA at some point this year. It's an awkward amount of money that's enough for me to kind of want back if they do that, but also small enough that I feel kind of weird asking SA if it can be returned.


My SA told me that you can just apply it to another piece of your choosing. They generally won’t hold it for you. They don’t even want to hold longer term deposits anymore. My understanding is that they will give you back the money. Someone else chime in if they have experienced something different.


----------



## nicole0612

EpiFanatic said:


> My SA told me that you can just apply it to another piece of your choosing. They generally won’t hold it for you. They don’t even want to hold longer term deposits anymore. My understanding is that they will give you back the money. Someone else chime in if they have experienced something different.


My experience is similar. They will refund if desired, however in my case they are happy to keep the deposit for an extended time as well if it is a very hard to source item.


----------



## DeryaHm

EpiFanatic said:


> My SA told me that you can just apply it to another piece of your choosing. They generally won’t hold it for you. They don’t even want to hold longer term deposits anymore. My understanding is that they will give you back the money. Someone else chime in if they have experienced something different.





nicole0612 said:


> My experience is similar. They will refund if desired, however in my case they are happy to keep the deposit for an extended time as well if it is a very hard to source item.




Thank you, I'll have to verify with DH that he's told the SA I don't want the item and check to see if he rolled it over to one of the other items he knows I vaguely want. Part of my issue is I've been feeling a little down lately and am not really sure if I actually *want* the other possibilities, nor does it seem clear how long even pieces that are slightly more unusual than say a 5 motif bracelet but nothing crazy will take to come in. I've been waiting for a piece like that forever and am also on the fence about that, but that could be my general gloominess talking and I don't think I'll cancel that, although the depressed part of me is like blah, cancel it all! I have a milestone birthday coming up and, in connection with a bunch of things that have gone wrong lately, just feel not great. You'd think fabulous jewelry would help, but I keep picking out of stock things


----------



## lynne_ross

Safa said:


> Thank you, I'll have to verify with DH that he's told the SA I don't want the item and check to see if he rolled it over to one of the other items he knows I vaguely want. Part of my issue is I've been feeling a little down lately and am not really sure if I actually *want* the other possibilities, nor does it seem clear how long even pieces that are slightly more unusual than say a 5 motif bracelet but nothing crazy will take to come in. I've been waiting for a piece like that forever and am also on the fence about that, but that could be my general gloominess talking and I don't think I'll cancel that, although the depressed part of me is like blah, cancel it all! I have a milestone birthday coming up and, in connection with a bunch of things that have gone wrong lately, just feel not great. You'd think fabulous jewelry would help, but I keep picking out of stock things


Hugs! I have been feeling down too living in a place with no covid exit plan and all that entails. Which causes me not to want to shop. Might be best if you just ask for $ back so you don’t have to think about it any more. If they won’t give back just set a date in the future that you will think about how to spend it so you can not think about it for now and it feels within your control.


----------



## lolakitten

Safa said:


> Thank you, I'll have to verify with DH that he's told the SA I don't want the item and check to see if he rolled it over to one of the other items he knows I vaguely want. Part of my issue is I've been feeling a little down lately and am not really sure if I actually *want* the other possibilities, nor does it seem clear how long even pieces that are slightly more unusual than say a 5 motif bracelet but nothing crazy will take to come in. I've been waiting for a piece like that forever and am also on the fence about that, but that could be my general gloominess talking and I don't think I'll cancel that, although the depressed part of me is like blah, cancel it all! I have a milestone birthday coming up and, in connection with a bunch of things that have gone wrong lately, just feel not great. You'd think fabulous jewelry would help, but I keep picking out of stock things


I know this feeling all too well *hugs*
I hope something truly fabulous comes your way that brightens your day every time you see it


----------



## ginapark26

Hi, I just purchased the sweet Alhambra studs in onyx and I love them. However, when I tap on them with my nail they make an almost rattle like sound like something inside is moving. I was wondering if anyone with these earrings had experience with this. I have the MOP vintage Alhambra necklace and have no issues so I’m quite nervous that I was maybe sent a defective pair of earrings? Any insight would be so helpful. Thank you!!


----------



## jenaps

ginapark26 said:


> Hi, I just purchased the sweet Alhambra studs in onyx and I love them. However, when I tap on them with my nail they make an almost rattle like sound like something inside is moving. I was wondering if anyone with these earrings had experience with this. I have the MOP vintage Alhambra necklace and have no issues so I’m quite nervous that I was maybe sent a defective pair of earrings? Any insight would be so helpful. Thank you!!


Yes, this has happened to me twice.  Each time it was only one of the pair. The first time, when I got home I noticed the rattle so I brought them back (malachite vintage) and they didn’t fix the issue so I sent them back again and they fixed it. That was 7 years ago and they haven’t rattled since.  The second pair were mailed to me (plum blossom) and I noticed it but didn’t want to part with them so waited a few months.  They fixed those too.  I actually shake my earrings before purchase now.    I’ve even asked my SA to shake earrings before mailing them to me!

You could also just get a new pair.  I liked the malachite striations and I’d probably still be waiting on the plum blossom earrings if I didn’t take the ones I got! But with onyx I’d prob just get a new pair so I wouldn’t have to wait for them to be fixed.


----------



## ginapark26

jenaps said:


> Yes, this has happened to me twice.  Each time it was only one of the pair. The first time, when I got home I noticed the rattle so I brought them back (malachite vintage) and they didn’t fix the issue so I sent them back again and they fixed it. That was 7 years ago and they haven’t rattled since.  The second pair were mailed to me (plum blossom) and I noticed it but didn’t want to part with them so waited a few months.  They fixed those too.  I actually shake my earrings before purchase now.    I’ve even asked my SA to shake earrings before mailing them to me!
> 
> You could also just get a new pair.  I liked the malachite striations and I’d probably still be waiting on the plum blossom earrings if I didn’t take the ones I got! But with onyx I’d prob just get a new pair so I wouldn’t have to wait for them to be fixed.


Thank you so much! I will definitely have them exchanged. I don’t have the option of seeing them in store because I ordered online, but hopefully the next pair don’t have the same issue.


----------



## cafecreme15

After much hemming and hawing (and needing to address other financial priorities), I have finally put down on a deposit on the 10 motif guilloche necklace! Not sure how long it will take to come in due to all the inventory issues but wanted to make sure I locked in the current price in the event of an increase in the next few months.


----------



## 880

I was ruminating on a pic of a precursor to the liane when I saw that there were vintage heritage pieces here (not what I am looking for but interesting :








						Van Cleef & Arpels
					

New York's source for fine antique jewelry, estate jewelry, vintage costume jewelry, and signed jewelry from Cartier, Van Cleef & Arpels, and others.




					www.kentshire.com


----------



## Happyish

Safa said:


> Thank you, I'll have to verify with DH that he's told the SA I don't want the item and check to see if he rolled it over to one of the other items he knows I vaguely want. Part of my issue is I've been feeling a little down lately and am not really sure if I actually *want* the other possibilities, nor does it seem clear how long even pieces that are slightly more unusual than say a 5 motif bracelet but nothing crazy will take to come in. I've been waiting for a piece like that forever and am also on the fence about that, but that could be my general gloominess talking and I don't think I'll cancel that, although the depressed part of me is like blah, cancel it all! I have a milestone birthday coming up and, in connection with a bunch of things that have gone wrong lately, just feel not great. You'd think fabulous jewelry would help, but I keep picking out of stock things


I'm sorry you're not feeling ultra-light and happy. That s. . .ks. Hope you feel better.


----------



## glamourbag

cafecreme15 said:


> After much hemming and hawing (and needing to address other financial priorities), I have finally put down on a deposit on the 10 motif guilloche necklace! Not sure how long it will take to come in due to all the inventory issues but wanted to make sure I locked in the current price in the event of an increase in the next few months.


YAY! I love this piece and it is one of my most worn VCA pieces so I have no doubt it will be worth your wait. I hope to arrives to you soon. Post pics once you get her (if you are comfortable to).


----------



## vivii

Hi, 
Does anyone know why my MOP stone looks like this? (At the outer edges of the mop stone...) 

And is there any way to fix/prevent this?
I wiped over with a soft cloth, it didn't do anything.


----------



## EpiFanatic

vivii said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know why my MOP stone looks like this? (At the outer edges of the mop stone...)
> 
> And is there any way to fix/prevent this?
> I wiped over with a soft cloth, it didn't do anything.
> 
> View attachment 5314106


Probably dirt and oils. Try really getting into the edge with the cloth.


----------



## Happyish

vivii said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know why my MOP stone looks like this? (At the outer edges of the mop stone...)
> 
> And is there any way to fix/prevent this?
> I wiped over with a soft cloth, it didn't do anything.
> 
> View attachment 5314106


It's possible that water or something has gotten under the stone. I wouldn't do anything--take it into VCA and see what they say. If necessary, the stone can be replaced and from what I understand, it's a relatively inexpensive repair. 
Best not to stress out about it, find out what's going on from the experts and take it from there.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Here you go.  Went to do a quick clean of my onyx. Same issues. See before and after pics.
Before any wiping. Onyx is the worst offender. You can see EVERYTHING



this is after wiping with my glasses cloth. Please ignore the reflection of my overhead light. See all the grime along the edges.





This is after a quick dip on warm water with dishwashing liquid. Very thorough wiping and digging into the edges with my finger nails.




It’s just dirt and oil.


----------



## nicole0612

vivii said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know why my MOP stone looks like this? (At the outer edges of the mop stone...)
> 
> And is there any way to fix/prevent this?
> I wiped over with a soft cloth, it didn't do anything.
> 
> View attachment 5314106


I agree with @EpiFanatic. The only thing I will add is that you can also try moistening one side of a Q-tip and that gives you a little finer control and more leverage to clean it. Then I use the dry end of the Q-tip to dry the surface immediately.


----------



## Livingingold2

Hi does anyone know where I can find a rock crystal bracelet? Any store I can call? I’m so in love with it and don’t know where I should start


----------



## ThisVNchick

Livingingold2 said:


> Hi does anyone know where I can find a rock crystal bracelet? Any store I can call? I’m so in love with it and don’t know where I should start


From my understanding, RC isn’t something that one can walk/call in and get. It is something that is offered to long standing, loyal customers of the brand. I’ve also heard that RC has to be approved by the boutique’s director/manager before it can be sold through an associate. If you have a good relationship with your SA, I would say to let him/her know you’re interested in a RC bracelet and if you can get on the waitlist for it. It can take a few months for one to come in since they’re produced in very limited quantities.


----------



## Livingingold2

Ah ok thank you! I did ask her but I’ve only purchased one bracelet the rose gold guilloche carnelian.. I really don’t have anything else I want to buy right now


----------



## EpiFanatic

Livingingold2 said:


> Ah ok thank you! I did ask her but I’ve only purchased one bracelet the rose gold guilloche carnelian.. I really don’t have anything else I want to buy right now


Then you’ll save a lot of money.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Livingingold2 said:


> Ah ok thank you! I did ask her but I’ve only purchased one bracelet the rose gold guilloche carnelian.. I really don’t have anything else I want to buy right now


You can always go the reseller route. FASHIONPHILE will occasionally list RC pieces. The prices are a bit high (I think I saw $7k for the bracelet before) but if there are no other VCA pieces that you want, you might save more money this way in the long run (ie not having to buy random pieces that you’re forced to love in order to be possibly offered a RC piece).


----------



## BigAkoya

Livingingold2 said:


> Ah ok thank you! I did ask her but I’ve only purchased one bracelet the rose gold guilloche carnelian.. I really don’t have anything else I want to buy right now


Maybe take a look at the MOP, mother of pearl.  The stones glows and is so beautiful.  It's a neutral like rock crystal.


----------



## vivii

Happyish said:


> It's possible that water or something has gotten under the stone. I wouldn't do anything--take it into VCA and see what they say. If necessary, the stone can be replaced and from what I understand, it's a relatively inexpensive repair.
> Best not to stress out about it, find out what's going on from the experts and take it from there.



Yes actually have already sent to vca for proper cleaning and polish service (prior to posting here). 
My mop bracelet returned still looking like this (as my photo) so their clean and polish didn't do anything or help :/ 

Sigh ~


----------



## glamourbag

vivii said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know why my MOP stone looks like this? (At the outer edges of the mop stone...)
> 
> And is there any way to fix/prevent this?
> I wiped over with a soft cloth, it didn't do anything.
> 
> View attachment 5314106


If its not oils etc. as suggested above, because it has just returned from VCA's professional cleaning, I cannot offer a reason. However, I do know I have seen this on other pieces in pictures. Is this visible in person? Did you try the q-tip/close corner technique as the ladies above mentioned (even after it having been removed - one near knows - its worth a shot)?


----------



## caffelatte

Hi all! I'm not sure if it has been posted already but a new standalone boutique is opening in San Francisco soon, planned for Spring 2022. It will be across the street from NM, a few stores down from Chanel.


----------



## EpiFanatic

cindy663 said:


> Hi all! I'm not sure if it has been posted already but a new standalone boutique is opening in San Francisco soon, planned for Spring 2022. It will be across the street from NM, a few stores down from Chanel.


Thanks for sharing. Will the NM boutique stay open?


----------



## caffelatte

EpiFanatic said:


> Thanks for sharing. Will the NM boutique stay open?


I’m not sure, that’s a good question I’d have to ask my SA next time!


----------



## rosebean

cindy663 said:


> Hi all! I'm not sure if it has been posted already but a new standalone boutique is opening in San Francisco soon, planned for Spring 2022. It will be across the street from NM, a few stores down from Chanel.


What a good news! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Happyish

EpiFanatic said:


> Thanks for sharing. Will the NM boutique stay open?


No, it will be closed.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Happyish said:


> No, it will be closed.


Thanks. Too bad for NM but I’m not surprised.


----------



## DreamingPink

_


The previous Bottega Veneta location _


----------



## EpiFanatic

DreamingPink said:


> _
> View attachment 5318716
> 
> The previous Bottega Veneta location _


That’s going to be a sizable boutique, practically directly across from NM.  Can’t wait.


----------



## jp824

Hello Ladies.  I need a bit of help here . I’n looking to get the lotus ring soon, but I can’t decide on the size.  I tried it on before and I just can’t remember what size it was. I have the pave frivole btf in size 54 but it does tend to get a little snug on my middle finger in the summer time so I’m thinking to size up to 55 for the lotus ring. Unfortunately my SA is still trying to locate one and it’s more likely that we will just need to place an order for it. Would love to hear  feedback from our lotus lovers here! TIA!


----------



## BigAkoya

jp824 said:


> Hello Ladies.  I need a bit of help here . I’n looking to get the lotus ring soon, but I can’t decide on the size.  I tried it on before and I just can’t remember what size it was. I have the pave frivole btf in size 54 but it does tend to get a little snug on my middle finger in the summer time so I’m thinking to size up to 55 for the lotus ring. Unfortunately my SA is still trying to locate one and it’s more likely that we will just need to place an order for it. Would love to hear  feedback from our lotus lovers here! TIA!


Hi!  I have both rings... the Lotus ring and the Frivole pave BTF ring.  I wear my regular ring size for Lotus, size 53.  I had to go down a size for my Frivole due to the open setting, so I purchased a size 52.  The Lotus ring, while it's called a BTF ring is not an open setting.  The shank is fully closed like a regular ring, so my regular ring size worked fine.  As FYI, I was able to try on the Lotus size 52, and I can verify while it fit, it was a bit snug for me (I like to wear my rings loose).  I also had to order my size 53, and it took about 6 weeks.

I am so excited for you getting the Lotus ring!  You will love it!  Congratulations on your soon to be new ring!


----------



## marbella8

For those of you looking for the Perlee-Signature Bracelet the VCA website has some in certain sizes (of course not mine, lol).


----------



## BigAkoya

jp824 said:


> Hello Ladies.  I need a bit of help here . I’n looking to get the lotus ring soon, but I can’t decide on the size.  I tried it on before and I just can’t remember what size it was. I have the pave frivole btf in size 54 but it does tend to get a little snug on my middle finger in the summer time so I’m thinking to size up to 55 for the lotus ring. Unfortunately my SA is still trying to locate one and it’s more likely that we will just need to place an order for it. Would love to hear  feedback from our lotus lovers here! TIA!


I want to add... you mentioned you wear your Frivole on your middle finger.  I wear my Lotus on my fourth finger.  If you wear the Lotus on your middle finger, just note the flower will be on the left side of your index finger. 

Just a thought.


----------



## BigAkoya

DreamingPink said:


> _
> View attachment 5318716
> 
> The previous Bottega Veneta location _


Thanks for sharing.  I personally think VCA will eventually shut down all their leased space in NM stores.  A few years ago, I read it's part of their strategy to be stand alone as much as possible, similar to other luxury brands.  It may take a while, but it's coming. 

A thought for those building a purchase history at NM boutiques, maybe it's time to build a purchase history with a VCA boutique.   SAs come and go (I recently got a new SA as my old one left), but boutiques stay around.


----------



## BigAkoya

marbella8 said:


> For those of you looking for the Perlee-Signature Bracelet the VCA website has some in certain sizes (of course not mine, lol).


Maybe contact your SA and order your size?  I did that with my SA recently for the WG Clover.  That way, you are sure to get one when your size is available.  Congrats on your soon to be bangle!


----------



## marbella8

BigAkoya said:


> Maybe contact your SA and order your size?  I did that with my SA recently for the WG Clover.  That way, you are sure to get one when your size is available.  Congrats on your soon to be bangle!



thanks, I’ll do that


----------



## ThisVNchick

BigAkoya said:


> Thanks for sharing.  I personally think VCA will eventually shut down all their leased space in NM stores.  A few years ago, I read it's part of their strategy to be stand alone as much as possible, similar to other luxury brands.  It may take a while, but it's coming.
> 
> A thought for those building a purchase history at NM boutiques, maybe it's time to build a purchase history with a VCA boutique.   SAs come and go (I recently got a new SA as my old one left), but boutiques stay around.


While I do not mind that VCA is transitioning to full boutiques, I do hope they (VCA) do right by their customers and transfer over our NM purchase history! I find it absurd that VCA (right now) says they cannot collate boutique purchases and VCA lease-store purchases. I mean, NM gets its stock directly from VCA.

I have a SA at both locations so the transition won’t affect me much. However, I  have heard that you will need to present all purchase paperwork for repairs/maintenance when bringing in pieces from NM to VCA stand alone boutiques because the boutiques’ computer systems cannot look up NM sold inventory via the serial number. This is such a hassle for me because I keep my paperwork in my safety deposit box - so each time I want to send my piece in for a cleaning I’ll have to schedule a trip to the bank as well. *Le sigh*


----------



## lynne_ross

jp824 said:


> Hello Ladies.  I need a bit of help here . I’n looking to get the lotus ring soon, but I can’t decide on the size.  I tried it on before and I just can’t remember what size it was. I have the pave frivole btf in size 54 but it does tend to get a little snug on my middle finger in the summer time so I’m thinking to size up to 55 for the lotus ring. Unfortunately my SA is still trying to locate one and it’s more likely that we will just need to place an order for it. Would love to hear  feedback from our lotus lovers here! TIA!


Think what fingers you will wear the metal ring on and then buy the size that fits when the ring is closed. It is a very thick band closed. I wear mine on my right ring finger and my left pointer. The ring does not fit my right middle finger closed but i can comfortable wear the ring with the open flower part worn on my middle finger since it is just wrapping around half the finger. If the same size in frivoles is available I would go in and try it or have your SA send to you to try.


----------



## BigAkoya

ThisVNchick said:


> While I do not mind that VCA is transitioning to full boutiques, I do hope they (VCA) do right by their customers and transfer over our NM purchase history! I find it absurd that VCA (right now) says they cannot collate boutique purchases and VCA lease-store purchases. I mean, NM gets its stock directly from VCA.
> 
> I have a SA at both locations so the transition won’t affect me much. However, I  have heard that you will need to present all purchase paperwork for repairs/maintenance when bringing in pieces from NM to VCA stand alone boutiques because the boutiques’ computer systems cannot look up NM sold inventory via the serial number. This is such a hassle for me because I keep my paperwork in my safety deposit box - so each time I want to send my piece in for a cleaning I’ll have to schedule a trip to the bank as well. *Le sigh*


NM will not transfer your purchase history to a VCA unfortunately.  Many NM VCA leased stores have already closed, and this boutique is just the latest of these closings.  I think Houston NM VCA recently closed too.  

I'm not sure if you need to bring your paperwork just for a cleaning.  I've dropped in on the NYC store, asked for a cleaning, met with the "jewelry cleaning person" upstairs who I do not know, and he just took all my pieces and cleaned them for me.  No questions asked. I would think you are fine.


----------



## BigAkoya

ThisVNchick said:


> While I do not mind that VCA is transitioning to full boutiques, I do hope they (VCA) do right by their customers and transfer over our NM purchase history! I find it absurd that VCA (right now) says they cannot collate boutique purchases and VCA lease-store purchases. I mean, NM gets its stock directly from VCA.
> 
> I have a SA at both locations so the transition won’t affect me much. However, I  have heard that you will need to present all purchase paperwork for repairs/maintenance when bringing in pieces from NM to VCA stand alone boutiques because the boutiques’ computer systems cannot look up NM sold inventory via the serial number. This is such a hassle for me because I keep my paperwork in my safety deposit box - so each time I want to send my piece in for a cleaning I’ll have to schedule a trip to the bank as well. *Le sigh*


By the way, worse case if the new VCA gets picky and won't freely accept service for pieces purchased at the recently close NM boutique... (I would think they will be super friendly wanting to meet new clients).

You can make PDFs of all your receipts/certificates and print them as needed.  The receipt should have your name with the item number and serial number.  They can then see the certificate is the same item and serial number on your receipt.  I would think a printed copy of the PDF is fine and you do not need to show them the original.
It's the 21st century, and I would think they do not need to see the original paperwork, you may even be able to show them on your phone.

Maybe ask if that option is possible.  Yes, what a pain to go to your safe deposit box. I rarely go to mine as going to banks are such drama and seem to take forever.


----------



## sammix3

BigAkoya said:


> Thanks for sharing.  I personally think VCA will eventually shut down all their leased space in NM stores.  A few years ago, I read it's part of their strategy to be stand alone as much as possible, similar to other luxury brands.  It may take a while, but it's coming.
> 
> A thought for those building a purchase history at NM boutiques, maybe it's time to build a purchase history with a VCA boutique.   SAs come and go (I recently got a new SA as my old one left), but boutiques stay around.


Do you just stick with shopping at one boutique?  I shop from NY and SF NM but NY has much better stock.  Since they’ll be opening the SF standalone boutique, I may check it out in the future but wondering if I should just stick with my NY SA.  I like my NY SA so there’s nothing wrong but wondering if I should have other options just in case.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I think VCA used Neiman’s as the most cost effective way to penetrate the US market. Now that they have considerable brand recognition and loyalty, they can rent/buy stand alone stores and be very successful. I know that VCA merely tolerated Neimans loyalty points — and how buyers (including me) used the points to buy VCA.

I feel sorry for Neimans SAs who will lose the easy commissions from VCA sales.


----------



## BigAkoya

sammix3 said:


> Do you just stick with shopping at one boutique?  I shop from NY and SF NM but NY has much better stock.  Since they’ll be opening the SF standalone boutique, I may check it out in the future but wondering if I should just stick with my NY SA.  I like my NY SA so there’s nothing wrong but wondering if I should have other options just in case.


Yes, I stay with one boutique. Your purchase history is tracked at each store.  While the SA can be nice and super helpful, he is not the decision maker when it comes to one off needs.  It helps to know the store manager.

One time, I purchased a ring at the boutique after trying on two sizes.  I have to fly to visit the boutique.  After I got home, I was second guessing myself thinking I should have chosen the smaller size ring.  VCA boutiques technically only give store credit for returns.  The manager authorized my SA to allow me to get the second ring, try both on at home, and mail back the one that did not fit with a full refund on the one I sent back. Little things like this, and of course when they think of you for some perks. 

In the end, this is just sales.  From a business perspective, the boutique is all about performance... which SA sells the most and which client buys the most.  From a client perspective, the SA has his list of top spending/favorite clients, and the boutique/boutique manager has their ranking of clients.  VCA at the top tracks how each store is performing, the top VCA spenders.  Everything is measured and rolls up.  It's just the nature of sales and business.  A key rule in business is to "protect your base" (e.g. focus on your repeat clients as they are your base for revenue).  My SA told me he has a spreadsheet of each of his clients, from their spend, to their likes/dislikes.  I love that, as now, I don't need to keep training him on my preferences.  The boutique knowing me and helping me is what I value, which in return, I give them my repeat business.

That said, sales is a two-way street, and we are the client.  If you cannot get what you want from your SA/boutique, I would definitely find another.  If you are happy with the two boutiques you use and they get you everything, I would keep it that way.  It's what works the best for each person.  There are ladies in this forum that shop with different SAs in different boutiques, and it works for them.

It's all preference.  It sounds like you are local to the new SF store.  You are so lucky to have a local store!


----------



## sammix3

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, I stay with one boutique. Your purchase history is tracked at each store.  While the SA can be nice and super helpful, he is not the decision maker when it comes to one off needs.  It helps to know the store manager.
> 
> One time, I purchased a ring at the boutique after trying on two sizes.  I have to fly to visit the boutique.  After I got home, I was second guessing myself thinking I should have chosen the smaller size ring.  VCA boutiques technically only give store credit for returns.  The manager authorized my SA to allow me to get the second ring, try both on at home, and mail back the one that did not fit with a full refund on the one I sent back. Little things like this, and of course when they think of you for some perks.
> 
> In the end, this is just sales.  From a business perspective, the boutique is all about performance... which SA sells the most and which client buys the most.  From a client perspective, the SA has his list of top spending/favorite clients, and the boutique/boutique manager has their ranking of clients.  VCA at the top tracks how each store is performing, the top VCA spenders.  Everything is measured and rolls up.  It's just the nature of sales and business.  A key rule in business is to "protect your base" (e.g. focus on your repeat clients as they are your base for revenue).  My SA told me he has a spreadsheet of each of his clients, from their spend, to their likes/dislikes.  I love that, as now, I don't need to keep training him on my preferences.  The boutique knowing me and helping me is what I value, which in return, I give them my repeat business.
> 
> That said, sales is a two-way street, and we are the client.  If you cannot get what you want from your SA/boutique, I would definitely find another.  If you are happy with the two boutiques you use and they get you everything, I would keep it that way.  It's what works the best for each person.  There are ladies in this forum that shop with different SAs in different boutiques, and it works for them.
> 
> It's all preference.  It sounds like you are local to the new SF store.  You are so lucky to have a local store!


I like that it’s local so I can go try on pieces, especially for sizing purposes. I am definitely not a top spender but at least we have a relationship and I enjoy shopping from him.  He did recently help me get the Frivole with pink sapphire set   thanks for sharing!


----------



## BigAkoya

sammix3 said:


> I like that it’s local so I can go try on pieces, especially for sizing purposes. I am definitely not a top spender but at least we have a relationship and I enjoy shopping from him.  He did recently help me get the Frivole with pink sapphire set   thanks for sharing!


I saw your modshots of your new Frivole set!  It's gorgeous and looks fabulous on you!


----------



## jp824

@BigAkoya @lynne_ross - Thank you so much ladies!  I completely forgot that the lotus is closed and that I have to wear it on my 4th finger rather than middle so the size 54 would definitely work for me.  My frivole size 54 fits on my ring finger with even a little room.  I placed the order for the lotus ring today but SA said it will take awhile.  She told me to expect it in the summer around July….which works out well and will be just in time for my bday so I’ll consider it as a gift to myself…lol.


----------



## BigAkoya

jp824 said:


> @BigAkoya @lynne_ross - Thank you so much ladies!  I completely forgot that the lotus is closed and that I have to wear it on my 4th finger rather than middle so the size 54 would definitely work for me.  My frivole size 54 fits on my ring finger with even a little room.  I placed the order for the lotus ring today but SA said it will take awhile.  She told me to expect it in the summer around July….which works out well and will be just in time for my bday so I’ll consider it as a gift to myself…lol.


Congratulations!  I'm so excited for you, and I think you will love it!  
If you're even remotely matchy matchy, you may as well just order the earrings too!  It really does make a perfect set.     

Happy Early Birthday!


----------



## cali_to_ny

BigAkoya said:


> Thanks for sharing.  I personally think VCA will eventually shut down all their leased space in NM stores.  A few years ago, I read it's part of their strategy to be stand alone as much as possible, similar to other luxury brands.  It may take a while, but it's coming.
> 
> A thought for those building a purchase history at NM boutiques, maybe it's time to build a purchase history with a VCA boutique.   SAs come and go (I recently got a new SA as my old one left), but boutiques stay around.


Oddly the VCA inside NM in White Plains, NY (The Westchester Mall) was recently renovated and they transitioned to being staffed by VCA personnel rather than NM personnel. I'm hoping that means purchases there should track within the VCA system (especially since I bought a WG MOP 20 motif there in December!)?


----------



## Happyish

etoupebirkin said:


> I think VCA used Neiman’s as the most cost effective way to penetrate the US market. Now that they have considerable brand recognition and loyalty, they can rent/buy stand alone stores and be very successful. I know that VCA merely tolerated Neimans loyalty points — and how buyers (including me) used the points to buy VCA.
> 
> I feel sorry for Neimans SAs who will lose the easy commissions from VCA sales.


I asked several SF NM personnel whether they intended to move to VCA when it opens, and all said no. I was surprised--none expressed any interest in joining VCA. They like Neiman's and I gather they like the inventory and range of products . . .


----------



## ThisVNchick

Happyish said:


> I asked several SF NM personnel whether they intended to move to VCA when it opens, and all said no. I was surprised--none expressed any interest in joining VCA. They like Neiman's and I gather they like the inventory and range of products . . .


A couple of the NM associates at our local store are transitioning to the new VCA boutique that’s opening (hopefully) next month. My SA is not, because she said she’s almost done working and leaving NM now would cost her her pension. She’s been at NM for over 20+ years. I guess those who have seniority with the company probably have a lot of retirement perks?


----------



## kat99

Does anyone else find the VCA site maddening? Certain pages don't load, or they fritz out...I *think* it's not just me as I've tried different devices and browsers but curious anyone else has this issue!


----------



## Happyish

kat99 said:


> Does anyone else find the VCA site maddening? Certain pages don't load, or they fritz out...I *think* it's not just me as I've tried different devices and browsers but curious anyone else has this issue!


I'm having this issue too! 
I thought it was my connection or a problem related to some behind-the-scenes software update . . . it hasn't behaved normally since the weekend. Valentine's overload?
I can get onto the website but if I click on anything it won't load. Worse yet, on some pages I see gibberish and a customer service number for VCA in Asia. 
I suppose the only work-around is to call your SA or Concierge.


----------



## lolakitten

kat99 said:


> Does anyone else find the VCA site maddening? Certain pages don't load, or they fritz out...I *think* it's not just me as I've tried different devices and browsers but curious anyone else has this issue!


Many of the intro pages freeze up my phone as well, I have the e commerce pages bookmarked so I can go directly to them.
I don’t think it’s my phone, I have tons of memory free and it’s only a year old


----------



## marbella8

kat99 said:


> Does anyone else find the VCA site maddening? Certain pages don't load, or they fritz out...I *think* it's not just me as I've tried different devices and browsers but curious anyone else has this issue!



Yep- since a few days ago, but as of yesterday, not having those issues.


----------



## purselovah91

anyone have an nyc sa they can connect me with please?


----------



## DreamingPink

kat99 said:


> Does anyone else find the VCA site maddening? Certain pages don't load, or they fritz out...I *think* it's not just me as I've tried different devices and browsers but curious anyone else has this issue!


I had the same issue until I used private window, hope it'll work for you too


----------



## Rockysmom

EpiFanatic said:


> That’s going to be a sizable boutique, practically directly across from NM.  Can’t wait.


Same here! So excited


----------



## nycmamaofone

Lailli Mirza posted a video where she calls
Alhambra bracelets as “basic.” She then mentions she only wears her two bracelets and proceeds to open two more Alhambra pieces. I found her comments really irritating. Anyone else agree?


----------



## vinotastic

nycmamaofone said:


> Lailli Mirza posted a video where she calls
> Alhambra bracelets as “basic.” She then mentions she only wears her two bracelets and proceeds to open two more Alhambra pieces. I found her comments really irritating. Anyone else agree?


 
Yeaaaaaaaaaaaa.  Forget that nonsense.


----------



## cafecreme15

nycmamaofone said:


> Lailli Mirza posted a video where she calls
> Alhambra bracelets as “basic.” She then mentions she only wears her two bracelets and proceeds to open two more Alhambra pieces. I found her comments really irritating. Anyone else agree?


Who is that? Sounds like someone’s opinion we should not care about


----------



## EpiFanatic

nycmamaofone said:


> Lailli Mirza posted a video where she calls
> Alhambra bracelets as “basic.” She then mentions she only wears her two bracelets and proceeds to open two more Alhambra pieces. I found her comments really irritating. Anyone else agree?


I saw that too. I’m hoping more people go off VCA. Less of a shortage. Honestly there seem to be so many YTers that just get the #standardluxuryyoutuberuniform, which consists of a love bracelet, a JUC and a VCA guilloche bracelet. I get bored seeing that on YT. But people on TPF have had that combo for years and it never felt “basic” to me.


----------



## Parisluxury

EpiFanatic said:


> I saw that too. I’m hoping more people go off VCA. Less of a shortage. Honestly there seem to be so many YTers that just get the #standardluxuryyoutuberuniform, which consists of a love bracelet, a JUC and a VCA guilloche bracelet. I get bored seeing that on YT. But people on TPF have had that combo for years and it never felt “basic” to me.



Standard luxury YouTuber uniform made me laugh! Can we add a Chanel classic flap and an Hermes journey to a Birkin/Kelly to that?!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Parisluxury said:


> Standard luxury YouTuber uniform made me laugh! Can we add a Chanel classic flap and an Hermes journey to a Birkin/Kelly to that?!


Absolutely!  How silly of me to have missed that!


----------



## valerie_hh

Upcoming collection


----------



## eternallove4bag

nycmamaofone said:


> Lailli Mirza posted a video where she calls
> Alhambra bracelets as “basic.” She then mentions she only wears her two bracelets and proceeds to open two more Alhambra pieces. I found her comments really irritating. Anyone else agree?


I don’t follow her but I would ignore! She is ‘basic-ally’ ignorant!


----------



## BigAkoya

valerie_hh said:


> Upcoming collection


I love the shade of turquoise on the BTF ring.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WingNut

valerie_hh said:


> Upcoming collection


My heart  I love turquoise & gold!


----------



## gagabag

valerie_hh said:


> Upcoming collection


Oh dear heavens! Just when I thought I’d give these a pass as I already have the lapis! The YG made the green hue pop! Hope the colour irl looks closer this photo


----------



## nightbefore

Frivole ring, 8 flowers - VCARB67700 - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Frivole ring, 8 flowers, 18K yellow gold, round diamonds; diamond quality DEF, IF to VVS.




					www.vancleefarpels.com
				












						Frivole Between the Finger Ring - VCARP3W500 - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Frivole Between the Finger Ring, yellow gold, round diamonds; diamond quality DEF, IF to VVS.




					www.vancleefarpels.com
				












						Frivole Between the Finger Ring - VCARB67600 - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Frivole Between the Finger Ring, 18K yellow gold, round diamonds; diamond quality DEF, IF to VVS.




					www.vancleefarpels.com
				




I was wondering if anyone owns the first two cluster frivole rings and how do they wear? Is it practical for everyday wear? How do they compare with the two flower version? I know two flower version is a beloved piece here but I like the idea of a bouquet and some variety with diamonds in 4 flowers ring  “small” frivole size is the ideal size for me and I planning to wear these together with the small frivole earrings. Maybe down the road I might consider 3 flowers cluster earrings… If you don’t own any of these styles, opinions are still welcome…


----------



## BlingItOn

nycmamaofone said:


> Lailli Mirza posted a video where she calls
> Alhambra bracelets as “basic.” She then mentions she only wears her two bracelets and proceeds to open two more Alhambra pieces. I found her comments really irritating. Anyone else agree?


For what it is worth, there is some internet gossip suggesting she is lying about her entire lifestyle and that she is simply a personal shopper. The Alhambra motif in various iterations is worn by celebrities and literal royalty. If that is basic, we aren’t in bad company.


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> I don’t follow her but I would ignore! She is ‘basic-ally’ ignorant!


Lol she does have a pretty amazing stack though


----------



## nycmamaofone

BlingItOn said:


> For what it is worth, there is some internet gossip suggesting she is lying about her entire lifestyle and that she is simply a personal shopper. The Alhambra motif in various iterations is worn by celebrities and literal royalty. If that is basic, we aren’t in bad company.


I have heard this rumor too but I don’t know what it is based on. I thought she owned her own company?  In any case, the hypocrisy was just maddening to me as she bashed people who wear Alhambra bracelets but then still wears hers. I know on social media it seems like “everyone and their mother and their dog wears a Van Cleef bracelet” but in reality I don’t see many people wearing theirs in the wild.


----------



## BigAkoya

nightbefore said:


> Frivole ring, 8 flowers - VCARB67700 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Frivole ring, 8 flowers, 18K yellow gold, round diamonds; diamond quality DEF, IF to VVS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frivole Between the Finger Ring - VCARP3W500 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Frivole Between the Finger Ring, yellow gold, round diamonds; diamond quality DEF, IF to VVS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frivole Between the Finger Ring - VCARB67600 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Frivole Between the Finger Ring, 18K yellow gold, round diamonds; diamond quality DEF, IF to VVS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone owns the first two cluster frivole rings and how do they wear? Is it practical for everyday wear? How do they compare with the two flower version? I know two flower version is a beloved piece here but I like the idea of a bouquet and some variety with diamonds in 4 flowers ring  “small” frivole size is the ideal size for me and I planning to wear these together with the small frivole earrings. Maybe down the road I might consider 3 flowers cluster earrings… If you don’t own any of these styles, opinions are still welcome…


I think Frivole is a gorgeous collection, and there is no pretty or ugly piece.  
It's all preference, and everyone has their own style.  
I'll share my thoughts on my preferences, and I am sure there are those who have opinions as well. 

The first ring is what I would call the classic "dome cluster ring."  It's the "big look for a cheap price" design. This is my least favorite of the three.  There are so many tiny little flowers, but because there are so many, you cannot truly identify they are flowers. The eye does not stop to stare at the beautiful Frivole design.  It's just a big blob to the eye. That said, some people love dome cluster rings.  If you're not familiar with the dome cluster ring design, you may want to google it.  To some, it's a cheap look, so dome cluster rings do have a bit of a bad rap.  Yes, I know, this is a VCA ring so how can it be called "cheap?"  Most people don't know about VCA, much less Frivole.  I try to look at pieces as if it were a no name piece.  See if looking at it from that perspective changes how you feel about this ring. One word for how the senses on how I feel when I see this ring?  Costumey.  

The second ring is very pretty.  The look I see is dainty.  If you want dainty, this is it.  It may be too dainty, and you may tire of it after a while.  Also, while it has diamonds, the diamonds are very tiny, and there are only a few on a tiny single flower.  The diamonds take a back seat.  The three-flower cluster grabs the eye first with its polished metal.  Then the eye says oh, there's second super tiny flower with micro diamonds.  That would be the downside to this ring for me.  For a dainty look, I like it and think it's quite pretty.  I do like that it's a BTF ring which adds character and makes it unique.  Another similar look is the Socrates ring, but it's in WG, and I think you may be looking for YG. One word for the senses on how I feel when I see this ring?  Delicate.

The third ring is the original two flower ring.  It's a statement ring, and it grabs the eye.  There is no mistake they are flowers. It is bold and chic, the opposite of ring #2.  The petals are big, so you truly see the Frivole design.  There is also a lot of polished metal bling because of the size of the petals (think big mirrors flashing back at you).  This is a beautiful ring, lots of flash. The downside to this ring is some people may find it too bold. It is definitely not delicate. One word for the senses on how I feel when I see this ring? Artistic. 

Finally, I want to add the design behind VCA's Frivole is the beautiful artistic petals.  Each petal is heart-shaped and 3D angle makes the flower look as if it is blooming.  There are tons of flower rings on the market, but I have yet to see another flower ring design even come close to the Frivole design, with its heart-shaped petals and 3D angles.  
That beautiful unique design is definitely lost to me in the first cluster ring.  It's better in the second ring.  The third ring is where the art and beauty of Frivole really shows itself.

Those are my thoughts for each ring.  I hope that was helpful.


----------



## Opaldreamz888

BigAkoya said:


> I think Frivole is a gorgeous collection, and there is no pretty or ugly piece.
> It's all preference, and everyone has their own style.
> I'll share my thoughts on my preferences, and I am sure there are those who have opinions as well.
> 
> The first ring is what I would call the classic "dome cluster ring."  It's the "big look for a cheap price" design. This is my least favorite of the three.  There are so many tiny little flowers, but because there are so many, you cannot truly identify they are flowers. The eye does not stop to stare at the beautiful Frivole design.  It's just a big blob to the eye. That said, some people love dome cluster rings.  If you're not familiar with the dome cluster ring design, you may want to google it.  To some, it's a cheap look, so dome cluster rings do have a bit of a bad rap.  Yes, I know, this is a VCA ring so how can it be called "cheap?"  Most people don't know about VCA, much less Frivole.  I try to look at pieces as if it were a no name piece.  See if looking at it from that perspective changes how you feel about this ring. One word for how the senses on how I feel when I see this ring?  Costumey.
> 
> The second ring is very pretty.  The look I see is dainty.  If you want dainty, this is it.  It may be too dainty, and you may tire of it after a while.  Also, while it has diamonds, the diamonds are very tiny, and there are only a few on a tiny single flower.  The diamonds take a back seat.  The three-flower cluster grabs the eye first with its polished metal.  Then the eye says oh, there's second super tiny flower with micro diamonds.  That would be the downside to this ring for me.  For a dainty look, I like it and think it's quite pretty.  I do like that it's a BTF ring which adds character and makes it unique.  Another similar look is the Socrates ring, but it's in WG, and I think you may be looking for YG. One word for the senses on how I feel when I see this ring?  Delicate.
> 
> The third ring is the original two flower ring.  It's a statement ring, and it grabs the eye.  There is no mistake they are flowers. It is bold and chic, the opposite of ring #2.  The petals are big, so you truly see the Frivole design.  There is also a lot of polished metal bling because of the size of the petals (think big mirrors flashing back at you).  This is a beautiful ring, lots of flash. The downside to this ring is some people may find it too bold. It is definitely not delicate. One word for the senses on how I feel when I see this ring? Artistic.
> 
> Finally, I want to add the design behind VCA's Frivole is the beautiful artistic petals.  Each petal is heart-shaped and 3D angle makes the flower look as if it is blooming.  There are tons of flower rings on the market, but I have yet to see another flower ring design even come close to the Frivole design, with its heart-shaped petals and 3D angles.
> That beautiful unique design is definitely lost to me in the first cluster ring.  It's better in the second ring.  The third ring is where the art and beauty of Frivole really shows itself.
> 
> Those are my thoughts for each ring.  I hope that was helpful.


@BigAkoya you are now selling me on this ring!


----------



## NANI1972

Has anyone seen this available recently? It’s on my wishlist. Thank you!


----------



## shoegal1983

Not sure whether you lovely people remember the story of the counterfeit stuff… 

I was just in time for a refund and I had the pleasure of the proper VCA boutique experience. I bought the The Beers Talisman and the VCA sweet Alhambra single motif rose gold and picked that one up today. Had to wait for the bracelet and got the call two days ago. SA wanted me to either pay in full over the phone or she wouldn’t hold it longer than a day for me… Thought it was a bit pushy (but do understand too). Anyway, picked it up today which was lovely. I am still waiting for a VCA vintage Alhambra necklace. Enjoying my little stack…


----------



## DS2006

shoegal1983 said:


> Not sure whether you lovely people remember the story of the counterfeit stuff…
> 
> I was just in time for a refund and I had the pleasure of the proper VCA boutique experience. I bought the The Beers Talisman and the VCA sweet Alhambra single motif rose gold and picked that one up today. Had to wait for the bracelet and got the call two days ago. SA wanted me to either pay in full over the phone or she wouldn’t hold it longer than a day for me… Thought it was a bit pushy (but do understand too). Anyway, picked it up today which was lovely. I am still waiting for a VCA vintage Alhambra necklace. Enjoying my little stack…


So happy for you! It's just worth the little extra to get new pieces from the boutique! Their supplies are still so limited that they do have to ask for payment in order to hold things since demand is great.


----------



## shoegal1983

Aaawww thanks, lovely! And the experience is lovely as well as the reassurance. I don’t want to have to stress about authenticity (and still paying lots for it). 

Indeed - I waited nearly a month for this one and the SA said that they were all sold out even before Christmas. I still want to have the MOP vintage bracelet too. One day… ☺️


----------



## nightbefore

BigAkoya said:


> I think Frivole is a gorgeous collection, and there is no pretty or ugly piece.
> It's all preference, and everyone has their own style.
> I'll share my thoughts on my preferences, and I am sure there are those who have opinions as well.
> 
> The first ring is what I would call the classic "dome cluster ring."  It's the "big look for a cheap price" design. This is my least favorite of the three.  There are so many tiny little flowers, but because there are so many, you cannot truly identify they are flowers. The eye does not stop to stare at the beautiful Frivole design.  It's just a big blob to the eye. That said, some people love dome cluster rings.  If you're not familiar with the dome cluster ring design, you may want to google it.  To some, it's a cheap look, so dome cluster rings do have a bit of a bad rap.  Yes, I know, this is a VCA ring so how can it be called "cheap?"  Most people don't know about VCA, much less Frivole.  I try to look at pieces as if it were a no name piece.  See if looking at it from that perspective changes how you feel about this ring. One word for how the senses on how I feel when I see this ring?  Costumey.
> 
> The second ring is very pretty.  The look I see is dainty.  If you want dainty, this is it.  It may be too dainty, and you may tire of it after a while.  Also, while it has diamonds, the diamonds are very tiny, and there are only a few on a tiny single flower.  The diamonds take a back seat.  The three-flower cluster grabs the eye first with its polished metal.  Then the eye says oh, there's second super tiny flower with micro diamonds.  That would be the downside to this ring for me.  For a dainty look, I like it and think it's quite pretty.  I do like that it's a BTF ring which adds character and makes it unique.  Another similar look is the Socrates ring, but it's in WG, and I think you may be looking for YG. One word for the senses on how I feel when I see this ring?  Delicate.
> 
> The third ring is the original two flower ring.  It's a statement ring, and it grabs the eye.  There is no mistake they are flowers. It is bold and chic, the opposite of ring #2.  The petals are big, so you truly see the Frivole design.  There is also a lot of polished metal bling because of the size of the petals (think big mirrors flashing back at you).  This is a beautiful ring, lots of flash. The downside to this ring is some people may find it too bold. It is definitely not delicate. One word for the senses on how I feel when I see this ring? Artistic.
> 
> Finally, I want to add the design behind VCA's Frivole is the beautiful artistic petals.  Each petal is heart-shaped and 3D angle makes the flower look as if it is blooming.  There are tons of flower rings on the market, but I have yet to see another flower ring design even come close to the Frivole design, with its heart-shaped petals and 3D angles.
> That beautiful unique design is definitely lost to me in the first cluster ring.  It's better in the second ring.  The third ring is where the art and beauty of Frivole really shows itself.
> 
> Those are my thoughts for each ring.  I hope that was helpful.


You are just amazing! Always so helpful I actually set my eye on two flower ring (it was also on my 2022 wishlist) but I think small frivole is the ideal size for mirror finish frivole, large frivole with mirror finish has too much metal for me and it makes it look a bit plastic-y (I remember somebody else also mentioned it here before). I like the diamond version much better for the large size…Here starts my problem, diamond version is currently out of my budget -but even if it was within my budget- I would like to purchase WG version of this ring. I think WG compliments the diamonds, it makes it look like a delicate flower “made” of diamonds. YG diamond version looks like flower petals are “filled” with diamonds. I am not sure if I could explain it well  although I am not super matchy-matchy, I am still slightly matchy-matchy so WG ring wouldn’t match with my YG earrings. Maybe I should just think more about this, I am not really a ring person I would just buy this ring to not leave my frivole alone (opposite of what you have with lotus earrings and ring ). I realized that I use earrings the most and diamond WG small frivole earrings would be amazing but unfortunately also out of my budget


----------



## hers4eva

Wishing all you lovely ladies  with *exquisite *Van Cleef & Arpels jewelry, a *Happy Valentines Day*!
Tomorrow, it is *RED* all day long


----------



## BigAkoya

hers4eva said:


> Wishing all you lovely ladies  with *exquisite *Van Cleef & Arpels jewelry, a *Happy Valentines Day*!
> Tomorrow, it is *RED* all day long


Beautiful!  
Tomorrow, I am going to Nothing Bundt Cakes and get His & Hers Red Velvet Cake Bundlets.    
Happy Valetines Day to you!


----------



## Happyish

valerie_hh said:


> Upcoming collection


Oh my!


----------



## BlingItOn

I would like some assistance with picking my next piece. Trying to decide between the guilloche 10 motif and VA pave earrings in YG. Does anybody have pave Frivole (small) and VA pave earrings in the same colored metal? Are you happy with your choice? Do you find they serve different purposes in your wardrobe? I purchased the small pave Frivole in YG last year and absolutely love them! But they are a tad on the dressy side. I was wondering if the VA pave can be worn more casually? I don’t have any other Alhambra earrings, and the rest of my VCA is just two 5-motif bracelets in YG (hammered and blue agate). Hoping to schedule an appointment with my boutique to try on soon. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ag91237

hers4eva said:


> Wishing all you lovely ladies  with *exquisite *Van Cleef & Arpels jewelry, a *Happy Valentines Day*!
> Tomorrow, it is *RED* all day long


This is so beautiful! Happy valentines Day to you!!!


----------



## sammix3

BlingItOn said:


> I would like some assistance with picking my next piece. Trying to decide between the guilloche 10 motif and VA pave earrings in YG. Does anybody have pave Frivole (small) and VA pave earrings in the same colored metal? Are you happy with your choice? Do you find they serve different purposes in your wardrobe? I purchased the small pave Frivole in YG last year and absolutely love them! But they are a tad on the dressy side. I was wondering if the VA pave can be worn more casually? I don’t have any other Alhambra earrings, and the rest of my VCA is just two 5-motif bracelets in YG (hammered and blue agate). Hoping to schedule an appointment with my boutique to try on soon. Thanks in advance!


I think the pave Frivole are definitely more dressy. I own the WG pave VA and owned the WG small Frivole (non pave) earrings, but I rarely reached for the Frivole since diamonds are always better hehe.  I ended up selling the WG frivole. I had the RG pave VA on my list and ended up getting RG pave pink sapphire Frivole and absolutely love them.  I’m still considering the RG pave VA earrings since they’re a bit more casual and would go with my 2015 HP and RG hammered 5 motif.  So I think it’s okay to have the same metal in both VA and Frivole.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

nycmamaofone said:


> I have heard this rumor too but I don’t know what it is based on. I thought she owned her own company?  In any case, the hypocrisy was just maddening to me as she bashed people who wear Alhambra bracelets but then still wears hers. I know on social media it seems like “everyone and their mother and their dog wears a Van Cleef bracelet” but in reality I don’t see many people wearing theirs in the wild.



Just playing devil’s advocate here as I am also a huge fan of the Alhambra line but she does live in Dubai. I feel like she said this because I can only imagine what kind of stacks she sees over there since it is a very wealthy place. As for those of us in the US, it varies greatly where we live whether we see something a lot or not. But I just feel like Dubai is on another level when it comes to luxury so I’m sure she made that comment possibly from just seeing it on quite literally everyone. Also, I haven’t heard the lifestyle rumors but oh my if she’s a personal shopper and drives a RR Wraith then I need to switch careers and move countries lol!!!


----------



## glamourbag

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Just playing devil’s advocate here as I am also a huge fan of the Alhambra line but she does live in Dubai. I feel like she said this because I can only imagine what kind of stacks she sees over there since it is a very wealthy place. As for those of us in the US, it varies greatly where we live whether we see something a lot or not. But I just feel like Dubai is on another level when it comes to luxury so I’m sure she made that comment possibly from just seeing it on quite literally everyone. Also, I haven’t heard the lifestyle rumors but oh my if she’s a personal shopper and drives a RR Wraith then I need to switch careers and move countries lol!!!


+ 1.
She is not a personal shopper....Unless she repeat wears her clients jewelry and clothes (joking). But on a more serious note, you make a good point. Certain areas of the world and even certain pockets of society in each city/town/etc. makes one think things are more common than in the wider population. When material things are already on an elevated level, there will always be those who want to "up the game" by getting the bigger/brighter/bolder version in order to feel on the same level or a notch above the others. I can understand that what is the "norm" for your social circle can make it seem like its "everywhere." I will admit though, just like with H Kelly and Birkin bags (over the past two years or so), and the BV Jodie bag, I have also noted that almost all the main "fashion" You Tubers/influencers/SM "stars" have brought home either an VCA Alhambra necklace or bracelet (less frequently the rings or earrings) or have mentioned wanting one. Perhaps that is what she was referring to - in which case it's true.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

glamourbag said:


> + 1.
> She is not a personal shopper....Unless she repeat wears her clients jewelry and clothes (joking). But on a more serious note, you make a good point. Certain areas of the world and even certain pockets of society in each city/town/etc. makes one think things are more common than in the wider population. When material things are already on an elevated level, there will always be those who want to "up the game" by getting the bigger/brighter/bolder version in order to feel on the same level or a notch above the others. I can understand that what is the "norm" for your social circle can make it seem like its "everywhere." I will admit though, just like with H Kelly and Birkin bags (over the past two years or so), and the BV Jodie bag, I have also noted that almost all the main "fashion" You Tubers/influencers/SM "stars" have brought home either an VCA Alhambra necklace or bracelet (less frequently the rings or earrings) or have mentioned wanting one. Perhaps that is what she was referring to - in which case it's true.



Yes it is quite possible she is also referring to the uptick in popularity of the Alhambra line on all social medias. Either way, when you live in a country where these people’s daily driven cars are RR and super cars, I can only imagine what it must feel like to always be “keeping up with the Joneses!” It’s just her way of life and unfortunately luxury things aren’t so rare over there and if she wants to be exclusive she may want to consider living somewhere else lol.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

I thought I would come here to ask you ladies who are familiar with past luxury shopping in Bermuda, was there a VCA boutique in the past? My mother has a vintage VCA ring in opal that she says she purchased at the VCA boutique in Bermuda and I was curious if anyone remembers a boutique being there. I’ve tried Google searching and nothing comes up. This was probably in the 90s.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I thought I would come here to ask you ladies who are familiar with past luxury shopping in Bermuda, was there a VCA boutique in the past? My mother has a vintage VCA ring in opal that she says she purchased at the VCA boutique in Bermuda and I was curious if anyone remembers a boutique being there. I’ve tried Google searching and nothing comes up. This was probably in the 90s.



Funny enough, I actually think this is the ring. I’ve tried to Google the ring for years and could never find it anywhere! I guess one popped up on 1stDibs recently. It says circa 1960s so I’m wondering if they were still being produced in the 1990s. If I get a picture of her’s today I will most definitely post it. This is something I will inherit and will cherish.


----------



## mikimoto007

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Funny enough, I actually think this is the ring. I’ve tried to Google the ring for years and could never find it anywhere! I guess one popped up on 1stDibs recently. It says circa 1960s so I’m wondering if they were still being produced in the 1990s. If I get a picture of her’s today I will most definitely post it. This is something I will inherit and will cherish.
> 
> View attachment 5326731


No help to you, but what a beautiful piece. I love black opals.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

mikimoto007 said:


> No help to you, but what a beautiful piece. I love black opals.



Isn't it stunning?! And she never wears it, it just sits in a drawer in her closet


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Okay update: not the ring I showed earlier (couldn’t remember since I haven’t seen it in a year) but I do have it with me now! This is it. It’s beautiful but I’m wondering if she had it sized over time. I do not see any VCA insignia or branding on the inside of the band only the 18ct engravement. She said she bought it at the VCA in Bermuda around 1995-1996 and that the black opal came from Australia which when I looked on VCA’s website when searching for opal, that is also where they source their black opals. Not asking for authentication, but does this design look familiar to anyone?


----------



## hers4eva

BigAkoya said:


> Beautiful!
> Tomorrow, I am going to Nothing Bundt Cakes and get His & Hers Red Velvet Cake Bundlets.
> Happy Valetines Day to you!



 



ag91237 said:


> This is so beautiful! Happy valentines Day to you!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

EpiFanatic said:


> Honestly there seem to be so many YTers that just get the #standardluxuryyoutuberuniform, which consists of a love bracelet, a JUC and a VCA guilloche bracelet.





Parisluxury said:


> Standard luxury YouTuber uniform made me laugh!



*S*tandard *L*uxury *U*niformed you*T*uber, or SLUT for short.
Had to do that, lol.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BlingItOn said:


> I would like some assistance with picking my next piece. Trying to decide between the guilloche 10 motif and VA pave earrings in YG. Does anybody have pave Frivole (small) and VA pave earrings in the same colored metal? Are you happy with your choice? Do you find they serve different purposes in your wardrobe? I purchased the small pave Frivole in YG last year and absolutely love them! But they are a tad on the dressy side. I was wondering if the VA pave can be worn more casually? I don’t have any other Alhambra earrings, and the rest of my VCA is just two 5-motif bracelets in YG (hammered and blue agate). Hoping to schedule an appointment with my boutique to try on soon. Thanks in advance!


Hi @BlingItOn I have both the Frivole pave and VA pave earrings in RG and there are zero regrets! The VA pave earrings can be dressed up or down and are very versatile. Having said that I wouldn’t ever part with my Frivole pave earrings either even though they are a bit more on the dressier side. When I wear my Frivole earrings I usually tone down the rest of my blings to balance out the blinginess of Frivole pave. I feel that one has space for both the pave earrings in their collection. I know I do. The other day someone asked me what two earrings would I keep if I could pick only two and guess what, both the VA and Frivole pave earrings made it to that list without hesitation


----------



## BlingItOn

sammix3 said:


> I think the pave Frivole are definitely more dressy. I own the WG pave VA and owned the WG small Frivole (non pave) earrings, but I rarely reached for the Frivole since diamonds are always better hehe.  I ended up selling the WG frivole. I had the RG pave VA on my list and ended up getting RG pave pink sapphire Frivole and absolutely love them.  I’m still considering the RG pave VA earrings since they’re a bit more casual and would go with my 2015 HP and RG hammered 5 motif.  So I think it’s okay to have the same metal in both VA and Frivole.





eternallove4bag said:


> Hi @BlingItOn I have both the Frivole pave and VA pave earrings in RG and there are zero regrets! The VA pave earrings can be dressed up or down and are very versatile. Having said that I wouldn’t ever part with my Frivole pave earrings either even though they are a bit more on the dressier side. When I wear my Frivole earrings I usually tone down the rest of my blings to balance out the blinginess of Frivole pave. I feel that one has space for both the pave earrings in their collection. I know I do. The other day someone asked me what two earrings would I keep if I could pick only two and guess what, both the VA and Frivole pave earrings made it to that list without hesitation


Happy Valentine’s Day! 
Thank you for your input. I’m happy to hear that you don’t find pave Frivole and VA earrings redundant. I wonder how long I will have to wait to see the earrings in person…


----------



## BigAkoya

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Just playing devil’s advocate here as I am also a huge fan of the Alhambra line but she does live in Dubai. I feel like she said this because I can only imagine what kind of stacks she sees over there since it is a very wealthy place. As for those of us in the US, it varies greatly where we live whether we see something a lot or not. But I just feel like Dubai is on another level when it comes to luxury so I’m sure she made that comment possibly from just seeing it on quite literally everyone. Also, I haven’t heard the lifestyle rumors but oh my if she’s a personal shopper and drives a RR Wraith then I need to switch careers and move countries lol!!!


Great point.  I live in the US, and one time, I tried on a zip necklace.  My SA told me he has to be careful with the necklace as it is already sold to a father who purchased it as a gift for his daughter's 16th birthday.   
The father was holding a big birthday bash for his daughter. As a party favor, the father ordered VA pendants for each guest. 
I'm thinking...what?  Just one little pendant?  No matching earrings?  Cheapy!    

Your point is spot on...the display of bling (and wealth) is relative.

EDIT:  As a reference point, the Zip necklace was about $760K as I recall.   Nice 16th birthday gift!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Notorious Pink said:


> *S*tandard *L*uxury *U*niformed you*T*uber, or SLUT for short.
> Had to do that, lol.


I’m all about the acronyms!


----------



## valerie_hh

nycmamaofone said:


> Lailli Mirza posted a video where she calls
> Alhambra bracelets as “basic.” She then mentions she only wears her two bracelets and proceeds to open two more Alhambra pieces. I found her comments really irritating. Anyone else agree?


well my gf just did the same too lol. But i cant blame her for thinking that way. She just bought the zip necklace that costs 1M SGD at the van cleef exhibition VIP pre launch. so alhambra is indeed v basic for her. she can be quite down to earth too but we all have diff spending power.


----------



## valerie_hh

BigAkoya said:


> Great point.  I live in the US, and one time, I tried on a zip necklace.  My SA told me he has to be careful with the necklace as it is already sold to a father who purchased it as a gift for his daughter's 16th birthday.
> The father was holding a big birthday bash for his daughter. As a party favor, the father ordered VA pendants for each guest.
> I'm thinking...what?  Just one little pendant?  No matching earrings?  Cheapy!
> 
> Your point is spot on...the display of bling (and wealth) is relative.
> 
> EDIT:  As a reference point, the Zip necklace was about $760K as I recall.   Nice 16th birthday gift!


you must be a pretty big VIP to be offered to try that necklace too lol...


----------



## Notorious Pink

EpiFanatic said:


> I’m all about the acronyms!


I do this to amuse myself. I’m just grateful that you guys put up with me.


----------



## BigAkoya

valerie_hh said:


> you must be a pretty big VIP to be offered to try that necklace too lol...


I'm a sample gal, definitely not one of the "million-dollar annual spend" big VIPs.     
I am sure your friend's Zip is beautiful.  I hope she wears it as a bracelet too.  I think it's beautiful as a bold bracelet.


----------



## Storm Spirit

My SA has just sent a video of a carnelian bracelet. It looks like a very nice red shade and I love how translucent the stones are. I can see a few small gaps but I'm not sure how noticeable they will be IRL. It's always difficult to know for sure from photos and videos so we're heading in store tomorrow  Assuming everything is good, this could be the one! What do you think?


----------



## EpiFanatic

Storm Spirit said:


> My SA has just sent a video of a carnelian bracelet. It looks like a very nice red shade and I love how translucent the stones are. I can see a few small gaps but I'm not sure how noticeable they will be IRL. It's always difficult to know for sure from photos and videos so we're heading in store tomorrow  Assuming everything is good, this could be the one! What do you think?



The motifs look nicely matched. If good IRL I would go for it.


----------



## Opaldreamz888

valerie_hh said:


> well my gf just did the same too lol. But i cant blame her for thinking that way. She just bought the zip necklace that costs 1M SGD at the van cleef exhibition VIP pre launch. so alhambra is indeed v basic for her. she can be quite down to earth too but we all have diff spending power.


Wow! The zipper is #goals, if you have a zipper al else pales in comparison


----------



## Storm Spirit

EpiFanatic said:


> The motifs look nicely matched. If good IRL I would go for it.



Ahh fingers crossed!


----------



## missie1

Ok guru’s I need help.   I’m trying to plan my purchases for this year. No impulse buys are allowed as I also have sizable e-ring upgrade project in the works.  I desperately want a turquoise wg 5 motif if I can find one …. know that it’s a premium or should I get onyx and pave instead at this price point.  If I did get the onyx and pave I could still so blue agate wg bracelet but will it satisfy my desire for the turquoise. In addition I need to SO RG mop necklace still don’t know if it’s 10 or 20 motif.


----------



## EpiFanatic

missie1 said:


> Ok guru’s I need help.   I’m trying to plan my purchases for this year. No impulse buys are allowed as I also have sizable e-ring upgrade project in the works.  I desperately want a turquoise wg 5 motif if I can find one …. know that it’s a premium or should I get onyx and pave instead at this price point.  If I did get the onyx and pave I could still so blue agate wg bracelet but will it satisfy my desire for the turquoise. In addition I need to SO RG mop necklace still don’t know if it’s 10 or 20 motif.


I don't think I'm much help but I saw two online, in the $17K range.  That's a lot of money.  I would lean toward onyx and pave for that price point, and then at some point SO agate and WG, so you'll also be able to get matching earrings or whatever you want.  Yah.  That's what I would do.  But the heart wants what the heart wants...


----------



## missie1

EpiFanatic said:


> I don't think I'm much help but I saw two online, in the $17K range.  That's a lot of money.  I would lean toward onyx and pave for that price point, and then at some point SO agate and WG, so you'll also be able to get matching earrings or whatever you want.  Yah.  That's what I would do.  But the heart wants what the heart wants...


i saw one for around 18k……it does feels like a lot But my fear is that I spend and get the other items and im still not satisfied. Then I will end up spending double when I should just bite bullet and spend the 18K.  Another option could be to get WG Perlee clover this year and get SO agate and go sit down.  That would delay my necklace which I was planning to order this year


----------



## EpiFanatic

missie1 said:


> i saw one for around 18k……it does feels like a lot But my fear is that I spend and get the other items and im still not satisfied. Then I will end up spending double when I should just bite bullet and spend the 18K.  Another option could be to get WG Perlee clover this year and get SO agate and go sit down.  That would delay my necklace which I was planning to order this year


Oh, I did not realize how much you wanted the turquoise and WG.  If nothing else will satisfy, then you do what you gotta do.  I get that.  If you know you want it and nothing else will do, go for it and everything else can wait.  After you have it, maybe your mind will change about the other pieces you want.


----------



## glamourbag

missie1 said:


> Ok guru’s I need help.   I’m trying to plan my purchases for this year. No impulse buys are allowed as I also have sizable e-ring upgrade project in the works.  I desperately want a turquoise wg 5 motif if I can find one …. know that it’s a premium or should I get onyx and pave instead at this price point.  If I did get the onyx and pave I could still so blue agate wg bracelet but will it satisfy my desire for the turquoise. In addition I need to SO RG mop necklace still don’t know if it’s 10 or 20 motif.


I hate to say it due to the uptick in price but you need to go with what you desire most and that sounds like the turquoise. I fully believe on following what speaks to you most (even if it will take you longer to find the perfect piece) as the reward is so worth it in the long run. The other options may scratch the itch for a while but it won't fully satisfy you. Go for the turquoise. I had it (well I still have it I just lent it to a relative as I never wear it) with yellow gold and its beautiful. Turquoise and Agate aren't the same (despite what people try to tell you).


----------



## 8seventeen19

missie1 said:


> Ok guru’s I need help.   I’m trying to plan my purchases for this year. No impulse buys are allowed as I also have sizable e-ring upgrade project in the works.  I desperately want a turquoise wg 5 motif if I can find one …. know that it’s a premium or should I get onyx and pave instead at this price point.  If I did get the onyx and pave I could still so blue agate wg bracelet but will it satisfy my desire for the turquoise. In addition I need to SO RG mop necklace still don’t know if it’s 10 or 20 motif.


I think we have the same SA, no? He told me that VCA is moving away from producing WG/turquoise in anything and trying to keep it vintage VCA with YG/turquoise. I have already planted a seed with the SM that I want the new butterflies in WG but I just can't see it happening. The SM has only been able to get me the pave turquoise 20 in YG. You definitely won't be satisfied with the BA. A GF of mine has one and to me, even in WG would not satisfy that want. I too also really, really want the turquoise and WG 5/20 motif but I just can't bring myself to cough up the premium. That being said, I absolutely adore my onyx/pave but I have many matching pieces of onyx/wg so it gets worn a lot.


----------



## BigAkoya

missie1 said:


> Ok guru’s I need help.   I’m trying to plan my purchases for this year. No impulse buys are allowed as I also have sizable e-ring upgrade project in the works.  I desperately want a turquoise wg 5 motif if I can find one …. know that it’s a premium or should I get onyx and pave instead at this price point.  If I did get the onyx and pave I could still so blue agate wg bracelet but will it satisfy my desire for the turquoise. In addition I need to SO RG mop necklace still don’t know if it’s 10 or 20 motif.


Hi!  You have gotten great input, and here is mine to help out.  

First, you have a lot of wants, and the price point is all over the place (from a $4K blue agate bracelet to a $28K Clover). 
For me, I like to take the price out of the equation and prioritize what I really love.  
I am not an impulse buyer either, and I never buy something to "hold me over" as you will still want that higher priced item.  I also believe once you get the higher priced pieces, you may not want the lower priced pieces, so you end up saving money in the long run.  More important, you have a jewelry collection of all pieces that you love wearing.  It's a waste to have pieces sit in a jewelry box unworn.  

On your turquoise bracelet, I do not think the premium is too high.  It's no different than buying the oynx pave bracelet which is near the same price point.  The oynx pave bracelet has only .97 carat diamonds, and the diamonds are so tiny.  It is certainly not a "$14K" bracelet if you look at it from a pure value perspective.  However, people who love the oynx diamond don't bat an eye, so if you really love the turquoise over the oynx pave, I would get the turquoise for sure.  "Value" is subjective when it comes to luxury goods, and getting the turquoise bracelet is worth it if you really want it.  

That said, I would ask yourself why you want the turquoise bracelet.  If you really want it because you love the turquoise and will wear that bracelet often with your outfits, go for it.  However, if there are other reasons that may include "it's hard to get", "bragging rights", "I collect bracelets and am missing this stone"... for me, those are not good reasons to buy the turquoise.  You really need to love it and be able to wear it.  Turquoise is gorgeous to look at, but not often easy to match with outfits. I see it more as a summer stone, not for fall/winter (that's just me). 

A few other comments... 
You mentioned you are also considering the Clover and the RG MOP (10 or 20). 
For me, I would prioritize the RG MOP 20 motif as top priority!!!  I love love love a 20! 
To me, a 20 is iconic VCA, and it just pops when you wear it.  You cannot miss that necklace.  I have 5 motif bracelets, and for me, bracelets are icing on the cake; it's not the cake!  The 20 is the cake!  That's just me.  

On MOP... 
I love love love MOP, it glows, and wow... a MOP in RG would be stunning.   I have a WG MOP 20 as you know.  The MOP VCA uses for their WG has a silver overtone MOP.  The MOP VCA uses for their YG has a rose overtone, and of the two, WG vs YG, I think the YG MOP is the bomb!  It's a gorgeous combination.  That said, I can imagine your RG MOP, and wow wow wow... it would be magnificent.  You can wear it casual or dressy.  To me, the turquoise bracelet is more a casual look.  It's also just a bracelet, not a 20!  Again, this is my opinion. 

On Clover... 
If you love bracelets, I think the Clover is stunning over a turquoise or the oynx pave.  For a bracelet, the Clover would be my first choice.  

In the end, I would suggest taking the price out of these pieces and think what pieces you really love and will wear the most.  Buy the piece you love the most first.  If it's the turquoise bracelet, get it.  All luxury brand jewelry is expensive is not worth it. Hence, my motto is buy what you love, get the big ticket items first, and I guarantee, your priorities for lesser priced items will change.  In terms of collecting jewelry, I would rather have a few pieces I love and wear all the time.  It can be your signature look. 

Just my two cents.  Hope this helps.  Good luck to you!


----------



## DS2006

missie1 said:


> i saw one for around 18k……it does feels like a lot But my fear is that I spend and get the other items and im still not satisfied. Then I will end up spending double when I should just bite bullet and spend the 18K.  Another option could be to get WG Perlee clover this year and get SO agate and go sit down.  That would delay my necklace which I was planning to order this year


You know, I love turquoise as much as anyone, I believe, but I just don't have the desire to pay that much for a used bracelet. I'd want turquoise in perfect new condition, and I guess that's why I only have the perlee turquoise earrings!  I plan to wear them with either my solid wg or wg mop Alhambra bracelets in the summer.  It is really a shame that high quality turquoise is scarce as so many of us would love to buy it.  I do not see wg blue agate as a substitute for turquoise at all. It's just a different summer blue that I'd wear a lot with blue and white!

I have the onyx pave and I'd wear it far more than the turquoise. In fact, I had a holy grail lapis pave in yg and sold it to a friend because I knew I'd rarely wear it and I chose to buy things I'd wear more often, even if they are more common.  I also love the Perlee Clover bracelet. You have a great wish list and it is very similar to mine! I look forward to seeing what you decide!


----------



## missie1

8seventeen19 said:


> I think we have the same SA, no? He told me that VCA is moving away from producing WG/turquoise in anything and trying to keep it vintage VCA with YG/turquoise. I have already planted a seed with the SM that I want the new butterflies in WG but I just can't see it happening. The SM has only been able to get me the pave turquoise 20 in YG. You definitely won't be satisfied with the BA. A GF of mine has one and to me, even in WG would not satisfy that want. I too also really, really want the turquoise and WG 5/20 motif but I just can't bring myself to cough up the premium. That being said, I absolutely adore my onyx/pave but I have many matching pieces of onyx/wg so it gets worn a lot.


Yes I think we do.  I’m flying into Houston in two weeks so that I can try on some things and finalize this 10-20 motif idea.  I don’t like YG but I definitely want to see those butterfly earrings.  I really need a pop color but that premium makes me pause as I think of everything else I could get.


----------



## missie1

glamourbag said:


> I hate to say it due to the uptick in price but you need to go with what you desire most and that sounds like the turquoise. I fully believe on following what speaks to you most (even if it will take you longer to find the perfect piece) as the reward is so worth it in the long run. The other options may scratch the itch for a while but it won't fully satisfy you. Go for the turquoise. I had it (well I still have it I just lent it to a relative as I never wear it) with yellow gold and its beautiful. Turquoise and Agate aren't the same (despite what people try to tell you).


I think your right that I still will want it but for that price I might as well add few more coins and get original wg clover Perlee.  I looked at your stack last night and now I need to try that on.


----------



## missie1

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  You have gotten great input, and here is mine to help out.
> 
> First, you have a lot of wants, and the price point is all over the place (from a $4K blue agate bracelet to a $28K Clover).
> For me, I like to take the price out of the equation and prioritize what I really love.
> I am not an impulse buyer either, and I never buy something to "hold me over" as you will still want that higher priced item.  I also believe once you get the higher priced pieces, you may not want the lower priced pieces, so you end up saving money in the long run.  More important, you have a jewelry collection of all pieces that you love wearing.  It's a waste to have pieces sit in a jewelry box unworn.
> 
> On your turquoise bracelet, I do not think the premium is too high.  It's no different than buying the oynx pave bracelet which is near the same price point.  The oynx pave bracelet has only .97 carat diamonds, and the diamonds are so tiny.  It is certainly not a "$14K" bracelet if you look at it from a pure value perspective.  However, people who love the oynx diamond don't bat an eye, so if you really love the turquoise over the oynx pave, I would get the turquoise for sure.  "Value" is subjective when it comes to luxury goods, and getting the turquoise bracelet is worth it if you really want it.
> 
> That said, I would ask yourself why you want the turquoise bracelet.  If you really want it because you love the turquoise and will wear that bracelet often with your outfits, go for it.  However, if there are other reasons that may include "it's hard to get", "bragging rights", "I collect bracelets and am missing this stone"... for me, those are not good reasons to buy the turquoise.  You really need to love it and be able to wear it.  Turquoise is gorgeous to look at, but not often easy to match with outfits. I see it more as a summer stone, not for fall/winter (that's just me).
> 
> A few other comments...
> You mentioned you are also considering the Clover and the RG MOP (10 or 20).
> For me, I would prioritize the RG MOP 20 motif as top priority!!!  I love love love a 20!
> To me, a 20 is iconic VCA, and it just pops when you wear it.  You cannot miss that necklace.  I have 5 motif bracelets, and for me, bracelets are icing on the cake; it's not the cake!  The 20 is the cake!  That's just me.
> 
> On MOP...
> I love love love MOP, it glows, and wow... a MOP in RG would be stunning.   I have a WG MOP 20 as you know.  The MOP VCA uses for their WG has a silver overtone MOP.  The MOP VCA uses for their YG has a rose overtone, and of the two, WG vs YG, I think the YG MOP is the bomb!  It's a gorgeous combination.  That said, I can imagine your RG MOP, and wow wow wow... it would be magnificent.  You can wear it casual or dressy.  To me, the turquoise bracelet is more a casual look.  It's also just a bracelet, not a 20!  Again, this is my opinion.
> 
> On Clover...
> If you love bracelets, I think the Clover is stunning over a turquoise or the oynx pave.  For a bracelet, the Clover would be my first choice.
> 
> In the end, I would suggest taking the price out of these pieces and think what pieces you really love and will wear the most.  Buy the piece you love the most first.  If it's the turquoise bracelet, get it.  All luxury brand jewelry is expensive is not worth it. Hence, my motto is buy what you love, get the big ticket items first, and I guarantee, your priorities for lesser priced items will change.  In terms of collecting jewelry, I would rather have a few pieces I love and wear all the time.  It can be your signature look.
> 
> Just my two cents.  Hope this helps.  Good luck to you!


So I really love bracelets over everything else.  I don’t have any pop colors in bracelets besides my lucky and I need to build out my wG pieces and turquoise wg will work great with my summer looks.  The Agate was definitely a substitute for the turquoise to use as a fun color but clearly that’s not going to work.   I had the onyx and pave on my list as I have onyx and wg already and was kinda thinking to make a set.  I’m going to boutique in few weeks to figure out the necklaces so while I’m there hopefully he has clover for me to try on.


----------



## missie1

DS2006 said:


> You know, I love turquoise as much as anyone, I believe, but I just don't have the desire to pay that much for a used bracelet. I'd want turquoise in perfect new condition, and I guess that's why I only have the perlee turquoise earrings!  I plan to wear them with either my solid wg or wg mop Alhambra bracelets in the summer.  It is really a shame that high quality turquoise is scarce as so many of us would love to buy it.  I do not see wg blue agate as a substitute for turquoise at all. It's just a different summer blue that I'd wear a lot with blue and white!
> 
> I have the onyx pave and I'd wear it far more than the turquoise. In fact, I had a holy grail lapis pave in yg and sold it to a friend because I knew I'd rarely wear it and I chose to buy things I'd wear more often, even if they are more common.  I also love the Perlee Clover bracelet. You have a great wish list and it is very similar to mine! I look forward to seeing what you decide!


Your right the agate is off the list.  The fact that it’s used and not in excellent condition does make one pause.  I will try on the clover when I’m at store in few weeks and report back.


----------



## BigAkoya

missie1 said:


> So I really love bracelets over everything else.  I don’t have any pop colors in bracelets besides my lucky and I need to build out my wG pieces and turquoise wg will work great with my summer looks.  The Agate was definitely a substitute for the turquoise to use as a fun color but clearly that’s not going to work.   I had the onyx and pave on my list as I have onyx and wg already and was kinda thinking to make a set.  I’m going to boutique in few weeks to figure out the necklaces so while I’m there hopefully he has clover for me to try on.


Okay... you said all the key words!   
Bracelets are your thing.  You want a pop of color.  You want to wear it for summer. 
With those priorities, I would 110% get the turquoise bracelet.  It is not at a premium price; it is the going rate.  It's like saying "I remember when a Kelly was $5K, and I refuse to pay $12K now."  Forget historic prices.  The turquoise bracelet will be $20K soon is another way to look at it.  

On the oynx pave... I think wearing an oynx pave bracelet together with your all oynx bracelet is a lot of black.  For me, that's a heavy look, and I would not consider it a bright pop of color.  Black is tough to wear in the summer if you want to keep it light and bright.  

On the Clover... if you want a pop of color on your wrist, I don't think you will get that satisfaction with the Clover.  The Clover is a gorgeous bangle, but to me, it's more about the design and the metal (there is a lot of metal on a Clover).  It is not the iconic VCA "pops of colored clovers" that you get with a 5 motif which is what I sense you are seeking. 

So... I vote turquoise bracelet!  Strike while the iron is hot!  The bracelet is available now.  
You will not remember the price a few years from now.  However, you will have the bracelet, and every time you wear it and see those pops of turquoise, you will have an ear to ear smile and will be so glad you bought it.  

That's my vote!  Hope that helps.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Great point.  I live in the US, and one time, I tried on a zip necklace.  My SA told me he has to be careful with the necklace as it is already sold to a father who purchased it as a gift for his daughter's 16th birthday.
> The father was holding a big birthday bash for his daughter. As a party favor, the father ordered VA pendants for each guest.
> I'm thinking...what?  Just one little pendant?  No matching earrings?  Cheapy!
> 
> Your point is spot on...the display of bling (and wealth) is relative.
> 
> EDIT:  As a reference point, the Zip necklace was about $760K as I recall.   Nice 16th birthday gift!


Gosh . . . where do you go from there?
If the big stuff is handed to you at 16 . . . I think that's a disaster waiting to happen.
There's a lot to be said for earning the money, accomplishing something and choosing how it's spent.


----------



## glamourbag

missie1 said:


> I think your right that I still will want it but for that price I might as well add few more coins and get original wg clover Perlee.  I looked at your stack last night and now I need to try that on.


Ok yes for sure!!!!!!! I totally support that!!!!!!!


----------



## Happyish

glamourbag said:


> I hate to say it due to the uptick in price but you need to go with what you desire most and that sounds like the turquoise. I fully believe on following what speaks to you most (even if it will take you longer to find the perfect piece) as the reward is so worth it in the long run. The other options may scratch the itch for a while but it won't fully satisfy you. Go for the turquoise. I had it (well I still have it I just lent it to a relative as I never wear it) with yellow gold and its beautiful. Turquoise and Agate aren't the same (despite what people try to tell you).





missie1 said:


> I think your right that I still will want it but for that price I might as well add few more coins and get original wg clover Perlee.  I looked at your stack last night and now I need to try that on.


Having learned the hard-way, I'm a big believer in buying exactly what you want, and not settling for something else. 

While the clover is hardly a substitute, it's the same dollar. Even if you buy the perlee clover instead of the turquoise, you're still going to want the turquoise.

The Clover is around. You can buy it now, six months from now and probably a year from now. The turquoise will only become more scarce. 

To paraphrase Benjamin Franklin, the bitterness of buying a poor substitute will remain long after the price is forgotten.


----------



## glamourbag

Happyish said:


> Having learned the hard-way, I'm a big believer in buying exactly what you want, and not settling for something else.
> 
> While the clover is hardly a substitute, it's the same dollar. Even if you buy the perlee clover instead of the turquoise, you're still going to want the turquoise.
> 
> The Clover is around. You can buy it now, six months from now and probably a year from now. The turquoise will only become more scarce.
> 
> To paraphrase Benjamin Franklin, the bitterness of buying a poor substitute will remain long after the price is forgotten.


Yes @Happyish very true. It’s what I live by as well.
If turq is your ultimate then @missie1 focus there, but if you wanted to venture into the original clover then I totally think this would look beautiful too because I love the rg sweet clover you have and I think it would pair beautifully with the wg original. As you might recall I purposely tried that combo in store and loved it.
@Happyish I wouldn’t say it’s the same price as there is about an 8.5k difference between the two but I suppose it’s in the general vacinity…


----------



## missie1

Happyish said:


> Having learned the hard-way, I'm a big believer in buying exactly what you want, and not settling for something else.
> 
> While the clover is hardly a substitute, it's the same dollar. Even if you buy the perlee clover instead of the turquoise, you're still going to want the turquoise.
> 
> The Clover is around. You can buy it now, six months from now and probably a year from now. The turquoise will only become more scarce.
> 
> To paraphrase Benjamin Franklin, the bitterness of buying a poor substitute will remain long after the price is forgotten.


I totally agree about the turquoise.  It’s the piece that I need.  I will try on clover and plan that for next year if I like it.


----------



## missie1

glamourbag said:


> Yes @Happyish very true. It’s what I live by as well.
> If turq is your ultimate then @missie1 focus there, but if you wanted to venture into the original clover then I totally think this would look beautiful too because I love the rg sweet clover you have and I think it would pair beautifully with the wg original. As you might recall I purposely tried that combo in store and loved it.
> @Happyish I wouldn’t say it’s the same price as there is about an 8.5k difference between the two but I suppose it’s in the general vacinity…


So now the plan of action is to get the turquoise this year.  I so loved that combo on you and I definitely want to try it on.  I’m thinking next year is already planned out lol


----------



## eternallove4bag

missie1 said:


> Ok guru’s I need help.   I’m trying to plan my purchases for this year. No impulse buys are allowed as I also have sizable e-ring upgrade project in the works.  I desperately want a turquoise wg 5 motif if I can find one …. know that it’s a premium or should I get onyx and pave instead at this price point.  If I did get the onyx and pave I could still so blue agate wg bracelet but will it satisfy my desire for the turquoise. In addition I need to SO RG mop necklace still don’t know if it’s 10 or 20 motif.


One thing I have learnt over time is that if I want something, I want it. Period! No substitutes will do no matter how much I try to convince myself so now I have given up trying to talk myself out of something I truly love and want and for you I feel that is turquoise so my vote to get what ur heart truly desires!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  You have gotten great input, and here is mine to help out.
> 
> First, you have a lot of wants, and the price point is all over the place (from a $4K blue agate bracelet to a $28K Clover).
> For me, I like to take the price out of the equation and prioritize what I really love.
> I am not an impulse buyer either, and I never buy something to "hold me over" as you will still want that higher priced item.  I also believe once you get the higher priced pieces, you may not want the lower priced pieces, so you end up saving money in the long run.  More important, you have a jewelry collection of all pieces that you love wearing.  It's a waste to have pieces sit in a jewelry box unworn.
> 
> On your turquoise bracelet, I do not think the premium is too high.  It's no different than buying the oynx pave bracelet which is near the same price point.  The oynx pave bracelet has only .97 carat diamonds, and the diamonds are so tiny.  It is certainly not a "$14K" bracelet if you look at it from a pure value perspective.  However, people who love the oynx diamond don't bat an eye, so if you really love the turquoise over the oynx pave, I would get the turquoise for sure.  "Value" is subjective when it comes to luxury goods, and getting the turquoise bracelet is worth it if you really want it.
> 
> That said, I would ask yourself why you want the turquoise bracelet.  If you really want it because you love the turquoise and will wear that bracelet often with your outfits, go for it.  However, if there are other reasons that may include "it's hard to get", "bragging rights", "I collect bracelets and am missing this stone"... for me, those are not good reasons to buy the turquoise.  You really need to love it and be able to wear it.  Turquoise is gorgeous to look at, but not often easy to match with outfits. I see it more as a summer stone, not for fall/winter (that's just me).
> 
> A few other comments...
> You mentioned you are also considering the Clover and the RG MOP (10 or 20).
> For me, I would prioritize the RG MOP 20 motif as top priority!!!  I love love love a 20!
> To me, a 20 is iconic VCA, and it just pops when you wear it.  You cannot miss that necklace.  I have 5 motif bracelets, and for me, bracelets are icing on the cake; it's not the cake!  The 20 is the cake!  That's just me.
> 
> On MOP...
> I love love love MOP, it glows, and wow... a MOP in RG would be stunning.   I have a WG MOP 20 as you know.  The MOP VCA uses for their WG has a silver overtone MOP.  The MOP VCA uses for their YG has a rose overtone, and of the two, WG vs YG, I think the YG MOP is the bomb!  It's a gorgeous combination.  That said, I can imagine your RG MOP, and wow wow wow... it would be magnificent.  You can wear it casual or dressy.  To me, the turquoise bracelet is more a casual look.  It's also just a bracelet, not a 20!  Again, this is my opinion.
> 
> On Clover...
> If you love bracelets, I think the Clover is stunning over a turquoise or the oynx pave.  For a bracelet, the Clover would be my first choice.
> 
> In the end, I would suggest taking the price out of these pieces and think what pieces you really love and will wear the most.  Buy the piece you love the most first.  If it's the turquoise bracelet, get it.  All luxury brand jewelry is expensive is not worth it. Hence, my motto is buy what you love, get the big ticket items first, and I guarantee, your priorities for lesser priced items will change.  In terms of collecting jewelry, I would rather have a few pieces I love and wear all the time.  It can be your signature look.
> 
> Just my two cents.  Hope this helps.  Good luck to you!


I agree with everything you've said.

If I can add my two cents . . .

While budget is always an issue (and it doesn't matter how much money you have), if you don't love it, it's a wasteful purchase, and even if you can resell something, it will probably be at a loss.

Years ago I stopped buying on sale. I found I had closet-full of bargains, none of which hit the spot. Had I bought the one thing I really wanted, I would have saved money in the long-run and have been far more satisfied.

My mantra: Less is more.


----------



## missie1

eternallove4bag said:


> One thing I have learnt over time is that if I want something, I want it. Period! No substitutes will do no matter how much I try to convince myself so now I have given up trying to talk myself out of something I truly love and want and for you I feel that is turquoise so my vote to get what ur heart truly desires!


Yes I truly agree.  The Turquoise is definitely perfect piece for me


----------



## lynne_ross

missie1 said:


> Yes I truly agree.  The Turquoise is definitely perfect piece for me


I think the TQ will really pop on you. If that is what you want go for it. 
I am glad I am not a big fan of TQ cause the prices make my eyes spin. But as others pointed out, not much different than the pave pieces. 
I actually think the clover in wg would look amazing with your diamond tennis bracelet and to me that stack would pop more than a coloured piece. Would go with any clothing piece in the summer too. But that is just me.


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> I think the TQ will really pop on you. If that is what you want go for it.
> I am glad I am not a big fan of TQ cause the prices make my eyes spin. But as others pointed out, not much different than the pave pieces.
> I actually think the clover in wg would look amazing with your diamond tennis bracelet and to me that stack would pop more than a coloured piece. Would go with any clothing piece in the summer too. But that is just me.


So my new plan of action is to actually get them both. The turquoise I absolutely love love and need pop of color for my wg.   I keep seeing @glamourbag stack with the two clovers and it’s really growing on me.   I need to try the large  clover on and if I like it with my existing pieces then I will plan to get next year.


----------



## missie1

Happyish said:


> I agree with everything you've said.
> 
> If I can add my two cents . . .
> 
> While budget is always an issue (and it doesn't matter how much money you have), if you don't love it, it's a wasteful purchase, and even if you can resell something, it will probably be at a loss.
> 
> Years ago I stopped buying on sale. I found I had closet-full of bargains, none of which hit the spot. Had I bought the one thing I really wanted, I would have saved money in the long-run and have been far more satisfied.
> 
> My mantra: Less is more.


This is so true.  You definitely end up double spending because you settled.  I  am definitely trying to avoid that with my jewelry purchases.


----------



## lynne_ross

missie1 said:


> So my new plan of action is to actually get them both. The turquoise I absolutely love love and need pop of color for my wg.   I keep seeing @glamourbag stack with the two clovers and it’s really growing on me.   I need to try the large  clover on and if I like it with my existing pieces then I will plan to get next year.


Sounds like best plan. Her pictures are Tempting me too as I go back and forth on clover vs serpenti in wg. I am more leaning towards clover since I think it has more longevity for me but pushed this decision to next year.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Ladies, I think I have a bit of a dilemma and could really use some help! So yesterday, hubby & I went in store to pick up the carnelian bracelet my SA found. I had a good look at it in store under various lighting and it looked great! Hubby says it's the nicest shade of red he's seen, and he has seen many more bracelets than I have on his various trips. It's a very rich, vibrant shade of red while being translucent which I really like - I prefer translucent, glowy stones over opaque ones that don't let much light through (sort of reminds me of bricks for lack of a better description ).

Here comes the "but"... I took it home and it looked darker than it was in store, but this was quite late at night, so I looked at it again this morning. Here's the bracelet laid out on the travel pouch:






Here you can see how much the colour differs between when it's on the travel pouch and when there's nothing blocking the light:





This is what it looks like on my wrist:





It's a bit darker than I would have liked and doesn't really look "red" enough. I don't know if my expectations for carnelian were unrealistic, or if I have chosen the wrong shade because on paper, this is the nicest I've seen - the colour is very saturated and vibrant, the motifs are consistent and it's very translucent (apparently it's difficult to find carnelian that's both saturated, vibrant and translucent as most are more opaque), but on my arm, it's not very red. Does it just not suit me? Or maybe the translucency doesn't work with my skin undertone?

I'm very puzzled as I liked how it looked in store, and spent a long time looking at it under different lighting - bright lights, in a dark corner, etc - but I don't know... with my MOP and guilloche bracelets, it was an instant   . I'm not really getting that same feeling with this when I'm looking at it at home on my wrist, and I can't figure out why. My SA is super super nice and said if I'm not sure, just message her and bring it back, but I feel like such a pain in the ass and I also don't like returning things unless faulty.

I think in an ideal world, I'd like the carnelian on my wrist to look more like the bright red in the second photo, but is that even possible? Should I maybe look for a more opaque shade? Ahhh


----------



## Notorious Pink

Storm Spirit said:


> Ladies, I think I have a bit of a dilemma and could really use some help! So yesterday, hubby & I went in store to pick up the carnelian bracelet my SA found. I had a good look at it in store under various lighting and it looked great! Hubby says it's the nicest shade of red he's seen, and he has seen many more bracelets than I have on his various trips. It's a very rich, vibrant shade of red while being translucent which I really like - I prefer translucent, glowy stones over opaque ones that don't let much light through (sort of reminds me of bricks for lack of a better description ).
> 
> Here comes the "but"... I took it home and it looked darker than it was in store, but this was quite late at night, so I looked at it again this morning. Here's the bracelet laid out on the travel pouch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see how much the colour differs between when it's on the travel pouch and when there's nothing blocking the light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what it looks like on my wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit darker than I would have liked and doesn't really look "red" enough. I don't know if my expectations for carnelian were unrealistic, or if I have chosen the wrong shade because on paper, this is the nicest I've seen - the colour is very saturated and vibrant, the motifs are consistent and it's very translucent (apparently it's difficult to find carnelian that's both saturated, vibrant and translucent as most are more opaque), but on my arm, it's not very red. Does it just not suit me? Or maybe the translucency doesn't work with my skin undertone?
> 
> I'm very puzzled as I liked how it looked in store, and spent a long time looking at it under different lighting - bright lights, in a dark corner, etc - but I don't know... with my MOP and guilloche bracelets, it was an instant   . I'm not really getting that same feeling with this when I'm looking at it at home on my wrist, and I can't figure out why. My SA is super super nice and said if I'm not sure, just message her and bring it back, but I feel like such a pain in the ass and I also don't like returning things unless faulty.
> 
> I think in an ideal world, I'd like the carnelian on my wrist to look more like the bright red in the second photo, but is that even possible? Should I maybe look for a more opaque shade? Ahhh



Just in my opinion, this bracelet looks perfect on you, and I’m Sorry that you dont love it. due to the translucency it’s not going to look the same on your wrist. I have never seen a carnelian that looks like that color when worn (except in Photos which are probably edited )and I must say, I am absolutely in love with your bracelet, to me that color is perfection.


----------



## luckylove

Storm Spirit said:


> Ladies, I think I have a bit of a dilemma and could really use some help! So yesterday, hubby & I went in store to pick up the carnelian bracelet my SA found. I had a good look at it in store under various lighting and it looked great! Hubby says it's the nicest shade of red he's seen, and he has seen many more bracelets than I have on his various trips. It's a very rich, vibrant shade of red while being translucent which I really like - I prefer translucent, glowy stones over opaque ones that don't let much light through (sort of reminds me of bricks for lack of a better description ).
> 
> Here comes the "but"... I took it home and it looked darker than it was in store, but this was quite late at night, so I looked at it again this morning. Here's the bracelet laid out on the travel pouch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see how much the colour differs between when it's on the travel pouch and when there's nothing blocking the light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what it looks like on my wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit darker than I would have liked and doesn't really look "red" enough. I don't know if my expectations for carnelian were unrealistic, or if I have chosen the wrong shade because on paper, this is the nicest I've seen - the colour is very saturated and vibrant, the motifs are consistent and it's very translucent (apparently it's difficult to find carnelian that's both saturated, vibrant and translucent as most are more opaque), but on my arm, it's not very red. Does it just not suit me? Or maybe the translucency doesn't work with my skin undertone?
> 
> I'm very puzzled as I liked how it looked in store, and spent a long time looking at it under different lighting - bright lights, in a dark corner, etc - but I don't know... with my MOP and guilloche bracelets, it was an instant   . I'm not really getting that same feeling with this when I'm looking at it at home on my wrist, and I can't figure out why. My SA is super super nice and said if I'm not sure, just message her and bring it back, but I feel like such a pain in the ass and I also don't like returning things unless faulty.
> 
> I think in an ideal world, I'd like the carnelian on my wrist to look more like the bright red in the second photo, but is that even possible? Should I maybe look for a more opaque shade? Ahhh



Hi! I I have your quest for the perfect carnelian with interest as I am also very picky about this particular stone. Honestly, I think it is absolutely stunning on you! This one is by far my favorite. I do hope you will keep it. I think it's perfect on you. Look at it in different lighting, go outside with it on, look at it under various lighting and you just may fall in love.... It looks gorgeous against your skin!!


----------



## Storm Spirit

Notorious Pink said:


> Just in my opinion, this bracelet looks perfect on you, and I’m Sorry that you dont love it. due to the translucency it’s not going to look the same on your wrist. I have never seen a carnelian that looks like that color when worn (except in Photos which are probably edited )and I must say, I am absolutely in love with your bracelet, to me that color is perfection.



Thank you Notorious Pink! I do feel more reassured as maybe the videos and photos I've seen don't show the "true" colour and as a result I've had an unrealistic expectation for the colour.

 This is one of the videos I saw with a shade I really liked, but I wonder if it's because of the lighting?


----------



## Storm Spirit

luckylove said:


> Hi! I I have your quest for the perfect carnelian with interest as I am also very picky about this particular stone. Honestly, I think it is absolutely stunning on you! This one is by far my favorite. I do hope you will keep it. I think it's perfect on you. Look at it in different lighting, go outside with it on, look at it under various lighting and you just may fall in love.... It looks gorgeous against your skin!!



Thank you luckylove!! I will definitely look at it under lots of different lighting over the next few days. It's also my favourite shade so far and goes really well with the yellow gold. Maybe I just need to get used to seeing a darker shade on my wrist, lol!


----------



## BigAkoya

Storm Spirit said:


> Ladies, I think I have a bit of a dilemma and could really use some help! So yesterday, hubby & I went in store to pick up the carnelian bracelet my SA found. I had a good look at it in store under various lighting and it looked great! Hubby says it's the nicest shade of red he's seen, and he has seen many more bracelets than I have on his various trips. It's a very rich, vibrant shade of red while being translucent which I really like - I prefer translucent, glowy stones over opaque ones that don't let much light through (sort of reminds me of bricks for lack of a better description ).
> 
> Here comes the "but"... I took it home and it looked darker than it was in store, but this was quite late at night, so I looked at it again this morning. Here's the bracelet laid out on the travel pouch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see how much the colour differs between when it's on the travel pouch and when there's nothing blocking the light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what it looks like on my wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit darker than I would have liked and doesn't really look "red" enough. I don't know if my expectations for carnelian were unrealistic, or if I have chosen the wrong shade because on paper, this is the nicest I've seen - the colour is very saturated and vibrant, the motifs are consistent and it's very translucent (apparently it's difficult to find carnelian that's both saturated, vibrant and translucent as most are more opaque), but on my arm, it's not very red. Does it just not suit me? Or maybe the translucency doesn't work with my skin undertone?
> 
> I'm very puzzled as I liked how it looked in store, and spent a long time looking at it under different lighting - bright lights, in a dark corner, etc - but I don't know... with my MOP and guilloche bracelets, it was an instant   . I'm not really getting that same feeling with this when I'm looking at it at home on my wrist, and I can't figure out why. My SA is super super nice and said if I'm not sure, just message her and bring it back, but I feel like such a pain in the ass and I also don't like returning things unless faulty.
> 
> I think in an ideal world, I'd like the carnelian on my wrist to look more like the bright red in the second photo, but is that even possible? Should I maybe look for a more opaque shade? Ahhh


Hi!  I think I wrote a long post about this, but I'll summarize my thoughts here.

For me, the shade is a bit dark.  It's has too much brown in it and worn against your skin increases that dark red brown, which is why you feel it does not pop.  When you look at it at night, it will be even darker.  That's the nature of deep red carnelian; it will get darker against your skin.

A red stone in perfect light on a light surface will always look darker indoors against skin.  The translucency of carnelian increases that effect.

I prefer a more lighter orangey-red which the orange (ie. a drop of yellow) is what makes it pop more, especially a night.
For me, red stones are very dark indoors and at nighttime; hence, I prefer a lighter, orangey shade of red.

I think if you don't love it at first sight, you may want to consider another shade.  I've purchase deep red stones before (e.g. Burma ruby), and it looked beautiful during the bright daylight and under bright store lights.  Indoors and at night, it had zero pop and receded.  I was very disappointed and never loved that ring.  I wore the ring because I spent so much money on it, but every time I wore it, I would try to convince myself it's a beautiful stone because it was "so expensive" and not because it was "so bright and glowy."  In the end, I got rid of that ring as it gave me an ear to ear frown.

Stone color is 100% personal preference, and don't try and convince yourself based on our opinions.
Think hard if can love this dark shade.  At the end of the day, you need to stare at that bracelet and think "wow, it pops and I love it." If you are hesitating on this bracelet, return it.

If you are wiping it clean in the hopes it will get brighter or having to put your wrist under a light/lamp to make it pop... it's a big no for me.  I did all that with my ruby, and those are not natural acts.  You need to be able to stare at your bracelet while watching TV and think "wow, my bracelet pops, I sure do love it."

If you truly love this dark red, then this is the one and keep.  It's all preference and only you can decide.
My number one advice is use our opinion as input, but use your gut feel to make your decision.
My ruby was supposed the perfect shade of pigeon-blood red which is the industry reference for a ruby.  The is what heavily influenced me to purchase it.  However, I have realized I don't like that dark pigeon-blood red shade; it's too dark for me.

Listen to your gut above all else.  There is no right or wrong with colored stones; it is 100% preference.
Just my two cents.  Hope this helps.


----------



## DeryaHm

missie1 said:


> So my new plan of action is to actually get them both. The turquoise I absolutely love love and need pop of color for my wg.   I keep seeing @glamourbag stack with the two clovers and it’s really growing on me.   I need to try the large  clover on and if I like it with my existing pieces then I will plan to get next year.



I actually vote for get them all! The WG onyx pave would look great with a WG clover. I pair a pave 5 motif with a clover and was super gratified in my choice when I saw the amazing picture on another thread of the always fabulous eternallove4bag with the same pairing


----------



## BigAkoya

Safa said:


> I actually vote for get them all! The WG onyx pave would look great with a WG clover. I pair a pave 5 motif with a clover and was super gratified in my choice when I saw the amazing picture on another thread of the always fabulous eternallove4bag with the same pairing


I'd love to see your WG 5 motif pave stacked with the WG Clover as I was recently thinking what else to wear with a WG Clover. 
My WG Clover is coming soon.  It's "on the truck", or I should say "on the plane, coming to America." 

I was planning on wearing the WG Clover by itself as I don't like to jingle on my wrist.  Hence I never stack bangles.  Stacking bracelets are okay as they don't jingle (e.g. when wearing VCA, I do wear two WG MOP 5 motifs which I like that look as it gives it a more presence).  

The WG Clover is on the thin side, and it's not quite a bold bangle look.  I had been thinking of how to create a bolder look and thought if I should get a second WG Clover.  Then I thought.. ugh... the jingle, I can't do it.  

I typically don't like to stack bangles with bracelets as the aesthetic seems off to me as it's not quite a coordinated match (I'm a matchy matchy gal).  

However, your 5 motif pave and WG Clover together sounds beautiful, and it's all in the same "WG/diamond" matchy theme.
I'd love to see a modshot if you're not shy.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Storm Spirit said:


> Ladies, I think I have a bit of a dilemma and could really use some help! So yesterday, hubby & I went in store to pick up the carnelian bracelet my SA found. I had a good look at it in store under various lighting and it looked great! Hubby says it's the nicest shade of red he's seen, and he has seen many more bracelets than I have on his various trips. It's a very rich, vibrant shade of red while being translucent which I really like - I prefer translucent, glowy stones over opaque ones that don't let much light through (sort of reminds me of bricks for lack of a better description ).
> 
> Here comes the "but"... I took it home and it looked darker than it was in store, but this was quite late at night, so I looked at it again this morning. Here's the bracelet laid out on the travel pouch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see how much the colour differs between when it's on the travel pouch and when there's nothing blocking the light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what it looks like on my wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit darker than I would have liked and doesn't really look "red" enough. I don't know if my expectations for carnelian were unrealistic, or if I have chosen the wrong shade because on paper, this is the nicest I've seen - the colour is very saturated and vibrant, the motifs are consistent and it's very translucent (apparently it's difficult to find carnelian that's both saturated, vibrant and translucent as most are more opaque), but on my arm, it's not very red. Does it just not suit me? Or maybe the translucency doesn't work with my skin undertone?
> 
> I'm very puzzled as I liked how it looked in store, and spent a long time looking at it under different lighting - bright lights, in a dark corner, etc - but I don't know... with my MOP and guilloche bracelets, it was an instant   . I'm not really getting that same feeling with this when I'm looking at it at home on my wrist, and I can't figure out why. My SA is super super nice and said if I'm not sure, just message her and bring it back, but I feel like such a pain in the ass and I also don't like returning things unless faulty.
> 
> I think in an ideal world, I'd like the carnelian on my wrist to look more like the bright red in the second photo, but is that even possible? Should I maybe look for a more opaque shade? Ahhh



I love the shade too.  The motifs are beautifully matched and I think it looks beautiful on you.  As everyone has said, it looks darker on your skin simply because it's a translucent stone.  I love the drama of the opaque red once against skin, but you're the one wearing it and you have to love it.  Can you ask them to look for a bracelet with even lighter red?  Also, in that video, I think the lighting was directly on the bracelet so that helped make the carnelian look lighter.  I think the YTer has skin tone that is very similar to yours so I am guessing in indoor lighting and no special camera lighting, it will look just like yours.  Let us know what you decide.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@Storm Spirit
Here is a pic of how light the red gets in natural sunlight. The more natural light it gets directly on it the lighter it looks. but on me it will lean more toward intense red due to my more olive skin tone.  Yeah. I don’t see “glow”. It’s more dramatic red.
The chance of it looking glowy is much higher on your skin tone. I would take some pictures from a distance in different rooms with different lighting and see if how you perceive the color changes.


----------



## DeryaHm

BigAkoya said:


> I'd love to see your WG 5 motif pave stacked with the WG Clover as I was recently thinking what else to wear with a WG Clover.
> My WG Clover is coming soon.  It's "on the truck", or I should say "on the plane, coming to America."
> 
> I was planning on wearing the WG Clover by itself as I don't like to jingle on my wrist.  Hence I never stack bangles.  Stacking bracelets are okay as they don't jingle (e.g. when wearing VCA, I do wear two WG MOP 5 motifs which I like that look as it gives it a more presence).
> 
> The WG Clover is on the thin side, and it's not quite a bold bangle look.  I had been thinking of how to create a bolder look and thought if I should get a second WG Clover.  Then I thought.. ugh... the jingle, I can't do it.
> 
> I typically don't like to stack bangles with bracelets as the aesthetic seems off to me as it's not quite a coordinated match (I'm a matchy matchy gal).
> 
> However, your 5 motif pave and WG Clover together sounds beautiful, and it's all in the same "WG/diamond" matchy theme.
> I'd love to see a modshot if you're not shy.



I'll try to post a picture when I can, but am often pretty late doing so. I think it took me like six months to post a photo on another thread. If you don't like the jingle I can't recommend the combo, although after quite a while wearing a bangle stack it looks very fresh and clean to me, I think it is noisier or at least as noisy as a bangle combo. I love the look but each time I wear it -- pretty often these days! -- I am surprised at first by the noise. It is definitely noticeable so if you can't do jingle that may be a deal breaker. I do wear on my non-dominant wrist so there is a bit less movement and noise, but there is some


----------



## BigAkoya

Storm Spirit said:


> Ladies, I think I have a bit of a dilemma and could really use some help! So yesterday, hubby & I went in store to pick up the carnelian bracelet my SA found. I had a good look at it in store under various lighting and it looked great! Hubby says it's the nicest shade of red he's seen, and he has seen many more bracelets than I have on his various trips. It's a very rich, vibrant shade of red while being translucent which I really like - I prefer translucent, glowy stones over opaque ones that don't let much light through (sort of reminds me of bricks for lack of a better description ).
> 
> Here comes the "but"... I took it home and it looked darker than it was in store, but this was quite late at night, so I looked at it again this morning. Here's the bracelet laid out on the travel pouch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see how much the colour differs between when it's on the travel pouch and when there's nothing blocking the light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what it looks like on my wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit darker than I would have liked and doesn't really look "red" enough. I don't know if my expectations for carnelian were unrealistic, or if I have chosen the wrong shade because on paper, this is the nicest I've seen - the colour is very saturated and vibrant, the motifs are consistent and it's very translucent (apparently it's difficult to find carnelian that's both saturated, vibrant and translucent as most are more opaque), but on my arm, it's not very red. Does it just not suit me? Or maybe the translucency doesn't work with my skin undertone?
> 
> I'm very puzzled as I liked how it looked in store, and spent a long time looking at it under different lighting - bright lights, in a dark corner, etc - but I don't know... with my MOP and guilloche bracelets, it was an instant   . I'm not really getting that same feeling with this when I'm looking at it at home on my wrist, and I can't figure out why. My SA is super super nice and said if I'm not sure, just message her and bring it back, but I feel like such a pain in the ass and I also don't like returning things unless faulty.
> 
> I think in an ideal world, I'd like the carnelian on my wrist to look more like the bright red in the second photo, but is that even possible? Should I maybe look for a more opaque shade? Ahhh


Another thought… not to make you go nuts… 

But… maybe skip carnelian? 
With your skin coloring and that pop you are looking for in a bracelet, I think you might love blue agate.  

Just a thought as it seems carnelian is not quite giving you that ear to ear grin.


----------



## BigAkoya

Safa said:


> I'll try to post a picture when I can, but am often pretty late doing so. I think it took me like six months to post a photo on another thread. If you don't like the jingle I can't recommend the combo, although after quite a while wearing a bangle stack it looks very fresh and clean to me, I think it is noisier or at least as noisy as a bangle combo. I love the look but each time I wear it -- pretty often these days! -- I am surprised at first by the noise. It is definitely noticeable so if you can't do jingle that may be a deal breaker. I do wear on my non-dominant wrist so there is a bit less movement and noise, but there is some


Ok.  Thanks.  And skip the photo, no worries.  I’ll ask my SA.  Thank you!


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> Sounds like best plan. Her pictures are Tempting me too as I go back and forth on clover vs serpenti in wg. I am more leaning towards clover since I think it has more longevity for me but pushed this decision to next year.


It looks so good doesn’t it. My jeweler has three serpentines and they are spectacular.  That is a tough choice


----------



## missie1

EpiFanatic said:


> @Storm Spirit
> Here is a pic of how light the red gets in natural sunlight. The more natural light it gets directly on it the lighter it looks. but on me it will lean more toward intense red due to my more olive skin tone.  Yeah. I don’t see “glow”. It’s more dramatic red.
> The chance of it looking glowy is much higher on your skin tone. I would take some pictures from a distance in different rooms with different lighting and see if how you perceive the color changes.
> 
> View attachment 5329806
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329807
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329808


Absolutely love how this stone works in WG


----------



## missie1

Safa said:


> I actually vote for get them all! The WG onyx pave would look great with a WG clover. I pair a pave 5 motif with a clover and was super gratified in my choice when I saw the amazing picture on another thread of the always fabulous eternallove4bag with the same pairing


The VCA list always expands.  I will try them on together and going to look at her posts now


----------



## shyla14

nicole0612 said:


> I agree with @EpiFanatic. The only thing I will add is that you can also try moistening one side of a Q-tip and that gives you a little finer control and more leverage to clean it. Then I use the dry end of the Q-tip to dry the surface immediately.


I do the same trick with the qtip.


----------



## Storm Spirit

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I think I wrote a long post about this, but I'll summarize my thoughts here.
> 
> For me, the shade is a bit dark.  It's has too much brown in it and worn against your skin increases that dark red brown, which is why you feel it does not pop.  When you look at it at night, it will be even darker.  That's the nature of deep red carnelian; it will get darker against your skin.
> 
> A red stone in perfect light on a light surface will always look darker indoors against skin.  The translucency of carnelian increases that effect.
> 
> I prefer a more lighter orangey-red which the orange (ie. a drop of yellow) is what makes it pop more, especially a night.
> For me, red stones are very dark indoors and at nighttime; hence, I prefer a lighter, orangey shade of red.
> 
> I think if you don't love it at first sight, you may want to consider another shade.  I've purchase deep red stones before (e.g. Burma ruby), and it looked beautiful during the bright daylight and under bright store lights.  Indoors and at night, it had zero pop and receded.  I was very disappointed and never loved that ring.  I wore the ring because I spent so much money on it, but every time I wore it, I would try to convince myself it's a beautiful stone because it was "so expensive" and not because it was "so bright and glowy."  In the end, I got rid of that ring as it gave me an ear to ear frown.
> 
> Stone color is 100% personal preference, and don't try and convince yourself based on our opinions.
> Think hard if can love this dark shade.  At the end of the day, you need to stare at that bracelet and think "wow, it pops and I love it." If you are hesitating on this bracelet, return it.
> 
> If you are wiping it clean in the hopes it will get brighter or having to put your wrist under a light/lamp to make it pop... it's a big no for me.  I did all that with my ruby, and those are not natural acts.  You need to be able to stare at your bracelet while watching TV and think "wow, my bracelet pops, I sure do love it."
> 
> If you truly love this dark red, then this is the one and keep.  It's all preference and only you can decide.
> My number one advice is use our opinion as input, but use your gut feel to make your decision.
> My ruby was supposed the perfect shade of pigeon-blood red which is the industry reference for a ruby.  The is what heavily influenced me to purchase it.  However, I have realized I don't like that dark pigeon-blood red shade; it's too dark for me.
> 
> Listen to your gut above all else.  There is no right or wrong with colored stones; it is 100% preference.
> Just my two cents.  Hope this helps.



Yes  I remember your orangey red advice a few weeks ago and I'd stopped looking for the super rich, deep burgundy that I thought I wanted. This particular shade of carnelian, I love everywhere - in photos, videos, in store... until it's on my wrist at home under indoor lighting. It looks great in the bathroom where the light is much brighter and whiter, but under yellowish indoor lighting, it's probably not quite what I had in mind.

You absolutely hit the nail on the head with "having to put your wrist under a light/lamp to make it pop" - under strong lighting, I love it, and I also love the colour when it's held up to the light. Under normal lighting though, I don't feel as drawn to it as guilloche/MOP. I also purchased a coco crush ring yesterday and in comparison, this hasn't given the same "yay!!" feeling but I thought it might grow on me.

With orangey reds, I don't seem to like them quite so much on the tray as my eye is automatically drawn towards the rich reds (like this one) but on my arm, the rich reds just appear a little too dark. Everyone I've shown photos to so far loves the shade but I don't feel it suits me for some reason. I'm still very much on the fence as if I were to return this, I don't know if/when I'll find another one I like.

And slightly off topic, I don't suppose you have any photos of your ruby ring before you sold it? I love rubies too and would love to see photos!


----------



## Happyish

Storm Spirit said:


> Ladies, I think I have a bit of a dilemma and could really use some help! So yesterday, hubby & I went in store to pick up the carnelian bracelet my SA found. I had a good look at it in store under various lighting and it looked great! Hubby says it's the nicest shade of red he's seen, and he has seen many more bracelets than I have on his various trips. It's a very rich, vibrant shade of red while being translucent which I really like - I prefer translucent, glowy stones over opaque ones that don't let much light through (sort of reminds me of bricks for lack of a better description ).
> 
> Here comes the "but"... I took it home and it looked darker than it was in store, but this was quite late at night, so I looked at it again this morning. Here's the bracelet laid out on the travel pouch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see how much the colour differs between when it's on the travel pouch and when there's nothing blocking the light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what it looks like on my wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit darker than I would have liked and doesn't really look "red" enough. I don't know if my expectations for carnelian were unrealistic, or if I have chosen the wrong shade because on paper, this is the nicest I've seen - the colour is very saturated and vibrant, the motifs are consistent and it's very translucent (apparently it's difficult to find carnelian that's both saturated, vibrant and translucent as most are more opaque), but on my arm, it's not very red. Does it just not suit me? Or maybe the translucency doesn't work with my skin undertone?
> 
> I'm very puzzled as I liked how it looked in store, and spent a long time looking at it under different lighting - bright lights, in a dark corner, etc - but I don't know... with my MOP and guilloche bracelets, it was an instant   . I'm not really getting that same feeling with this when I'm looking at it at home on my wrist, and I can't figure out why. My SA is super super nice and said if I'm not sure, just message her and bring it back, but I feel like such a pain in the ass and I also don't like returning things unless faulty.
> 
> I think in an ideal world, I'd like the carnelian on my wrist to look more like the bright red in the second photo, but is that even possible? Should I maybe look for a more opaque shade? Ahhh


I think Carnelian is a very difficult stone as it's a changeling. I had the 20-motif Alhambra--it was a gorgeous fire engine red, but unless worn on a pristine white shirt it took on a brownish cast. I wanted to love it but didn't and I rarely wore it.
I know you want to love this, but you don't. If you don't love it now, you're not going to love it anymore later. In fact, you may well not only dislike it, but be aggravated to boot knowing you had the chance to return it but didn't.
I say move-on. There's always something else from VCA to buy--perhaps in-store right now or if not, right around the corner. It's better to buy something you love rather than something you want to love, something you're talking yourself into, something that doesn't meet your expectations, or something you love based on an image in your mind based on promotional photos, that isn't a match in real life.


----------



## Storm Spirit

EpiFanatic said:


> I love the shade too.  The motifs are beautifully matched and I think it looks beautiful on you.  As everyone has said, it looks darker on your skin simply because it's a translucent stone.  I love the drama of the opaque red once against skin, but you're the one wearing it and you have to love it.  Can you ask them to look for a bracelet with even lighter red?  Also, in that video, I think the lighting was directly on the bracelet so that helped make the carnelian look lighter.  I think the YTer has skin tone that is very similar to yours so I am guessing in indoor lighting and no special camera lighting, it will look just like yours.  Let us know what you decide.



That's also another reason why I'm very on the fence - I've seen bracelets with different shade motifs (would drive me crazy) and this one is pretty much perfectly matched, which I love. I love the colour everywhere, except when it's on my wrist under most normal lighting. From a distance it looks very dark, and maybe this particular shade just doesn't suit my skintone. I have a couple of days to think it over, as the next time I'll be able to go in store is Sunday. Right now I feel it's such a pity to return it, as it's a beautiful shade, but at the same time if I don't love it, I most probably won't wear it much, which would be a waste.


----------



## Happyish

missie1 said:


> It looks so good doesn’t it. My jeweler has three serpentines and they are spectacular.  That is a tough choice
> 
> View attachment 5330056


Are all three an option???


----------



## missie1

Happyish said:


> Are all three an option???


Not for me Lol. I am trying to build a wearable jewelry collection and not have pieces that I would only wear occasionally.  These are lovely but I’m going to admire them on others


----------



## Storm Spirit

EpiFanatic said:


> @Storm Spirit
> Here is a pic of how light the red gets in natural sunlight. The more natural light it gets directly on it the lighter it looks. but on me it will lean more toward intense red due to my more olive skin tone.  Yeah. I don’t see “glow”. It’s more dramatic red.
> The chance of it looking glowy is much higher on your skin tone. I would take some pictures from a distance in different rooms with different lighting and see if how you perceive the color changes.
> 
> View attachment 5329806
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329807
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329808



I love this red on you!! It's beautiful and very striking from a distance, and the white gold is perfect too! Is yours more opaque or translucent?


----------



## Storm Spirit

BigAkoya said:


> Another thought… not to make you go nuts…
> 
> But… maybe skip carnelian?
> With your skin coloring and that pop you are looking for in a bracelet, I think you might love blue agate.
> 
> Just a thought as it seems carnelian is not quite giving you that ear to ear grin.



Blue agate is next on my list  It's currently OOS but my SA knows I'm looking for one (as bright blue as possible). I actually purchased a few BA bracelets from the online boutique last year but they were all too dark for my liking, so I won't be purchasing coloured stones online anymore as it's too much of a lucky dip.

I seem to love carnelian on everyone else except me! Red is one of my favourite colours so I'm very, very puzzled...


----------



## EpiFanatic

Storm Spirit said:


> That's also another reason why I'm very on the fence - I've seen bracelets with different shade motifs (would drive me crazy) and this one is pretty much perfectly matched, which I love. I love the colour everywhere, except when it's on my wrist under most normal lighting. From a distance it looks very dark, and maybe this particular shade just doesn't suit my skintone. I have a couple of days to think it over, as the next time I'll be able to go in store is Sunday. Right now I feel it's such a pity to return it, as it's a beautiful shade, but at the same time if I don't love it, I most probably won't wear it much, which would be a waste.


Yeah, I don't think you can force it.  It's too much money to look at it and wish it was more this or that.  Like @BigAkoya and @Happyish said, maybe it's not for you.  It's the nature of carnelian.  It's translucent.  Better off not forcing it.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Storm Spirit said:


> I love this red on you!! It's beautiful and very striking from a distance, and the white gold is perfect too! Is yours more opaque or translucent?


totally translucent, just like yours


----------



## EpiFanatic

Storm Spirit said:


> Blue agate is next on my list  It's currently OOS but my SA knows I'm looking for one (as bright blue as possible). I actually purchased a few BA bracelets from the online boutique last year but they were all too dark for my liking, so I won't be purchasing coloured stones online anymore as it's too much of a lucky dip.
> 
> I seem to love carnelian on everyone else except me! Red is one of my favourite colours so I'm very, very puzzled...


Blue agate is translucent too.  I guess you know that right?


----------



## BigAkoya

Storm Spirit said:


> Yes  I remember your orangey red advice a few weeks ago and I'd stopped looking for the super rich, deep burgundy that I thought I wanted. This particular shade of carnelian, I love everywhere - in photos, videos, in store... until it's on my wrist at home under indoor lighting. It looks great in the bathroom where the light is much brighter and whiter, but under yellowish indoor lighting, it's probably not quite what I had in mind.
> 
> You absolutely hit the nail on the head with "having to put your wrist under a light/lamp to make it pop" - under strong lighting, I love it, and I also love the colour when it's held up to the light. Under normal lighting though, I don't feel as drawn to it as guilloche/MOP. I also purchased a coco crush ring yesterday and in comparison, this hasn't given the same "yay!!" feeling but I thought it might grow on me.
> 
> With orangey reds, I don't seem to like them quite so much on the tray as my eye is automatically drawn towards the rich reds (like this one) but on my arm, the rich reds just appear a little too dark. Everyone I've shown photos to so far loves the shade but I don't feel it suits me for some reason. I'm still very much on the fence as if I were to return this, I don't know if/when I'll find another one I like.
> 
> And slightly off topic, I don't suppose you have any photos of your ruby ring before you sold it? I love rubies too and would love to see photos!


Maybe try a blue agate.  That color will certainly pop.  For me, carnelian has too much brown in it, and since I like bright red with a drop of yellow, carnelian is not a stone I would choose for a red.

I love colored gemstones (e.g. emeralds, rubies, sapphires....).
However, keep in mind, primary colors for stones do not exist in nature.  You will never get a true red.  For carnelian, it's either red with a drop of brown (e.g. blue) or red with a drop of orange (e.g. yellow).  For emeralds, it's never a pure green.  It's green with a drop of blue, or green with a drop of yellow.  You just have to pick your poison on what secondary hue you want.

On ruby... I could go on for hours on the ruby.  Ruby is my third favorite gemstone (after pearl and emerald).  I have ruby pieces (all Burma ruby), and a perfect red is hard to find.

Without going off topic too much (I tend to do that, so I'm smacking myself now and limiting how many characters I have left to type about rubies before I put myself in time out )...
If you are looking at rubies, I would suggest looking at Burma rubies and Mozambique rubies.  You will clearly see a difference in the two.  Burma rubies are the reference for rubies, and they are highly coveted.  They tend to be darker and many are red with a drop of purple (e.g. blue).  Mozambique rubies are a brighter red, and you will some that are red with a drop of orange (e.g. yellow).  If you like the pure stoplight red color, I think you will like Mozambique.  I'm not sure how picky you are with colored gemstones, but purist will only buy Burma rubies.  If country of origin does not matter to you, I think Mozambique rubies can be very beautiful.  Also, Burma rubies are currently banned in the US due to the political environment in Burma, so just FYI.  It's not impossible to buy Burmese rubies, but they are rare.

Okay... back on topic about you...

Personally, if I were you and also seeing the bracelet in your photos, I would move on to another stone (e.g. blue agate).
You can't keep putting your wrist under a lamp to make that stone pop!  And you can't keep using a cleaning cloth thinking it will brighten up!  I've been there, and to put it bluntly, it just means you want the stone to be something it is not.
I personally feel you are forcing yourself to love this stone, and even with so many other ladies who love the dark brownish red (me excluded), you are still not loving it.  It really needs to be love at first sight.  I say give it up and move on.     

If you do not like blue agate (I personally think it's the best colored stone VCA has out now)...
How about a VCA piece in another category?   Do you really need another bracelet?
How about a necklace?  Earrings?  Ring?   You have a beautiful MOP bracelet.  You could get a necklace or earrings?
Or how about Frivole?  I love love love Frivole!  Talk about a collection that pops!

On blue agate... I'll do a little enabling here...
Blue agate will pop on your skin as it is a contrast color.  The carnelian, with its tint of brown, blends better with human skin, hence it is more soothing and flowing to the eye if that makes sense.  Colors like blue and green are a complete contrast to skin, hence they pop.  Blue agate will do that... it will pop on you.  You can't miss it on your wrist.  Maybe ask your SA to bring in a blue agate piece and see if you like it.

Anyway, just some food for thought...  Good luck to you.  I am sure you will find something you love, and when you stare at it, it will be perfect!


----------



## tenshix

Storm Spirit said:


> Blue agate is next on my list  It's currently OOS but my SA knows I'm looking for one (as bright blue as possible). I actually purchased a few BA bracelets from the online boutique last year but they were all too dark for my liking, so I won't be purchasing coloured stones online anymore as it's too much of a lucky dip.
> 
> I seem to love carnelian on everyone else except me! Red is one of my favourite colours so I'm very, very puzzled...



If I may add my 2 cents about blue agate, I’m sure you know this already since you purchased a few but since it’s a translucent stone it also has that color-change quality like on carnelians too. Under daylight or strong lighting mine will really pop at its lightest shade an azure blue on fair skin tones. With regular indoor lighting it looks more cobalt blue and in dim lighting it appears more navy. I actually really love that the color changes based on lighting.

Previously I wasn’t too interested since I thought BA would be too much of a pop of color on my fair Asian skin tone (I prefer neutrals) and I was worried it wouldn’t be as wearable, but once I tried it on it was an instant love and the color-change actually makes it very wearable for me. Blue is my OG favorite color and I’m glad I gave BA a real try. Colored stones are one of those things you should decide on while you’re wearing it under different lighting since the color can translate differently on the display/tray vs on the skin. If you’re wanting a colored stone that stays a constant shade on your skin no matter the lighting I’m afraid the translucent ones might not be what you’re looking for.

Here’s some range of the shades of mine under different lighting; hope it helps anyone who’s trying to decide if this kind of stone with color changing appearance is desirable:


----------



## BigAkoya

tenshix said:


> If I may add my 2 cents about blue agate, I’m sure you know this already since you purchased a few but since it’s a translucent stone it also has that color-change quality like on carnelians too. Under daylight or strong lighting mine will really pop at its lightest shade an azure blue on fair skin tones. With regular indoor lighting it looks more cobalt blue and in dim lighting it appears more navy. I actually really love that the color changes based on lighting.
> 
> Previously I wasn’t too interested since I thought BA would be too much of a pop of color on my fair Asian skin tone (I prefer neutrals) and I was worried it wouldn’t be as wearable, but once I tried it on it was an instant love and the color-change actually makes it very wearable for me. Blue is my OG favorite color and I’m glad I gave BA a real try. Colored stones are one of those things you should decide on while you’re wearing it under different lighting since the color can translate differently on the display/tray vs on the skin. If you’re wanting a colored stone that stays a constant shade on your skin no matter the lighting I’m afraid the translucent ones might not be what you’re looking for.
> 
> Here’s some range of the shades of mine under different lighting; hope it helps anyone who’s trying to decide if this kind of stone with color changing appearance is desirable:
> 
> View attachment 5330261


Your blue agate is beautiful!  It goes great with the MOP!  Perfect!


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> Your blue agate is beautiful!  It goes great with the MOP!  Perfect!



Thanks so much BigA!! I was in huge trouble when I tried her on, totally hooked my heart and reeled me in, I had to take her home


----------



## doloresmia

Storm Spirit said:


> Ladies, I think I have a bit of a dilemma and could really use some help! So yesterday, hubby & I went in store to pick up the carnelian bracelet my SA found. I had a good look at it in store under various lighting and it looked great! Hubby says it's the nicest shade of red he's seen, and he has seen many more bracelets than I have on his various trips. It's a very rich, vibrant shade of red while being translucent which I really like - I prefer translucent, glowy stones over opaque ones that don't let much light through (sort of reminds me of bricks for lack of a better description ).
> 
> Here comes the "but"... I took it home and it looked darker than it was in store, but this was quite late at night, so I looked at it again this morning. Here's the bracelet laid out on the travel pouch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see how much the colour differs between when it's on the travel pouch and when there's nothing blocking the light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what it looks like on my wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit darker than I would have liked and doesn't really look "red" enough. I don't know if my expectations for carnelian were unrealistic, or if I have chosen the wrong shade because on paper, this is the nicest I've seen - the colour is very saturated and vibrant, the motifs are consistent and it's very translucent (apparently it's difficult to find carnelian that's both saturated, vibrant and translucent as most are more opaque), but on my arm, it's not very red. Does it just not suit me? Or maybe the translucency doesn't work with my skin undertone?
> 
> I'm very puzzled as I liked how it looked in store, and spent a long time looking at it under different lighting - bright lights, in a dark corner, etc - but I don't know... with my MOP and guilloche bracelets, it was an instant   . I'm not really getting that same feeling with this when I'm looking at it at home on my wrist, and I can't figure out why. My SA is super super nice and said if I'm not sure, just message her and bring it back, but I feel like such a pain in the ass and I also don't like returning things unless faulty.
> 
> I think in an ideal world, I'd like the carnelian on my wrist to look more like the bright red in the second photo, but is that even possible? Should I maybe look for a more opaque shade? Ahhh



I know how you feel! Personally never coveted carnelian because Wouldn’t be nice on my olive skin …. Then my sweet husband bought me a 10 motif for Xmas and it is on the brown side…. and I believe it looks marvelous on me…..  

To me It looks beautiful on you…. And the posters are right if you don’t love how it looks on you - exchange for something you will love!


----------



## Storm Spirit

Happyish said:


> I think Carnelian is a very difficult stone as it's a changeling. I had the 20-motif Alhambra--it was a gorgeous fire engine red, but unless worn on a pristine white shirt it took on a brownish cast. I wanted to love it but didn't and I rarely wore it.
> I know you want to love this, but you don't. If you don't love it now, you're not going to love it anymore later. In fact, you may well not only dislike it, but be aggravated to boot knowing you had the chance to return it but didn't.
> I say move-on. There's always something else from VCA to buy--perhaps in-store right now or if not, right around the corner. It's better to buy something you love rather than something you want to love, something you're talking yourself into, something that doesn't meet your expectations, or something you love based on an image in your mind based on promotional photos, that isn't a match in real life.



"There's always something else from VCA to buy" - truer words have never been spoken  I will ask to see a few more shades of carnelian if available, and seriously consider moving to the next items on my wishlist for now. I thought carnelian would be pretty easy to purchase as it's almost always available and red is one of my favourite colours, but the reality is very different!

You're absolutely right! I do find myself thinking "I'd love it more if the colour was..." but it's not. So unfortunately, I will have to part with it


----------



## Storm Spirit

EpiFanatic said:


> Blue agate is translucent too.  I guess you know that right?



Yes I'm totally okay with that as long as the blue isn't too dark (almost lapis like)!


----------



## Storm Spirit

tenshix said:


> If I may add my 2 cents about blue agate, I’m sure you know this already since you purchased a few but since it’s a translucent stone it also has that color-change quality like on carnelians too. Under daylight or strong lighting mine will really pop at its lightest shade an azure blue on fair skin tones. With regular indoor lighting it looks more cobalt blue and in dim lighting it appears more navy. I actually really love that the color changes based on lighting.
> 
> Previously I wasn’t too interested since I thought BA would be too much of a pop of color on my fair Asian skin tone (I prefer neutrals) and I was worried it wouldn’t be as wearable, but once I tried it on it was an instant love and the color-change actually makes it very wearable for me. Blue is my OG favorite color and I’m glad I gave BA a real try. Colored stones are one of those things you should decide on while you’re wearing it under different lighting since the color can translate differently on the display/tray vs on the skin. If you’re wanting a colored stone that stays a constant shade on your skin no matter the lighting I’m afraid the translucent ones might not be what you’re looking for.
> 
> Here’s some range of the shades of mine under different lighting; hope it helps anyone who’s trying to decide if this kind of stone with color changing appearance is desirable:
> 
> View attachment 5330261



I love your BA! It's such a beautiful shade of blue and looks especially gorgeous with the MOP! I think I definitely need to find a medium or light shade of blue, so it won't be too dark indoors.


----------



## Storm Spirit

BigAkoya said:


> Maybe try a blue agate.  That color will certainly pop.  For me, carnelian has too much brown in it, and since I like bright red with a drop of yellow, carnelian is not a stone I would choose for a red.
> 
> I love colored gemstones (e.g. emeralds, rubies, sapphires....).
> However, keep in mind, primary colors for stones do not exist in nature.  You will never get a true red.  For carnelian, it's either red with a drop of brown (e.g. blue) or red with a drop of orange (e.g. yellow).  For emeralds, it's never a pure green.  It's green with a drop of blue, or green with a drop of yellow.  You just have to pick your poison on what secondary hue you want.
> 
> On ruby... I could go on for hours on the ruby.  Ruby is my third favorite gemstone (after pearl and emerald).  I have ruby pieces (all Burma ruby), and a perfect red is hard to find.
> 
> Without going off topic too much (I tend to do that, so I'm smacking myself now and limiting how many characters I have left to type about rubies before I put myself in time out )...
> If you are looking at rubies, I would suggest looking at Burma rubies and Mozambique rubies.  You will clearly see a difference in the two.  Burma rubies are the reference for rubies, and they are highly coveted.  They tend to be darker and many are red with a drop of purple (e.g. blue).  Mozambique rubies are a brighter red, and you will some that are red with a drop of orange (e.g. yellow).  If you like the pure stoplight red color, I think you will like Mozambique.  I'm not sure how picky you are with colored gemstones, but purist will only buy Burma rubies.  If country of origin does not matter to you, I think Mozambique rubies can be very beautiful.  Also, Burma rubies are currently banned in the US due to the political environment in Burma, so just FYI.  It's not impossible to buy Burmese rubies, but they are rare.
> 
> Okay... back on topic about you...
> 
> Personally, if I were you and also seeing the bracelet in your photos, I would move on to another stone (e.g. blue agate).
> You can't keep putting your wrist under a lamp to make that stone pop!  And you can't keep using a cleaning cloth thinking it will brighten up!  I've been there, and to put it bluntly, it just means you want the stone to be something it is not.
> I personally feel you are forcing yourself to love this stone, and even with so many other ladies who love the dark brownish red (me excluded), you are still not loving it.  It really needs to be love at first sight.  I say give it up and move on.
> 
> If you do not like blue agate (I personally think it's the best colored stone VCA has out now)...
> How about a VCA piece in another category?   Do you really need another bracelet?
> How about a necklace?  Earrings?  Ring?   You have a beautiful MOP bracelet.  You could get a necklace or earrings?
> Or how about Frivole?  I love love love Frivole!  Talk about a collection that pops!
> 
> On blue agate... I'll do a little enabling here...
> Blue agate will pop on your skin as it is a contrast color.  The carnelian, with its tint of brown, blends better with human skin, hence it is more soothing and flowing to the eye if that makes sense.  Colors like blue and green are a complete contrast to skin, hence they pop.  Blue agate will do that... it will pop on you.  You can't miss it on your wrist.  Maybe ask your SA to bring in a blue agate piece and see if you like it.
> 
> Anyway, just some food for thought...  Good luck to you.  I am sure you will find something you love, and when you stare at it, it will be perfect!



Honestly I just love reading your detailed replies - to me, you're a fountain of gemstone knowledge and I always learn something new or have an "aha!" moment. I would like a large cabochon pink sapphire or ruby ring one day, but I'm not looking for one just yet, haha! From your description, I think I would prefer the brighter Mozambique ruby so I will keep that in mind!

I'll try asking for a very orange carnelian (maybe like the one on the right in the photo below) and see if that's any better - I haven't given up on carnelian just yet  After carnelian and BA bracelets, I was going to get either a 20 motif MOP or carnelian necklace, but I might have to cross off the carnelian as apparently most 20s are brownish, and try for a 20 motif BA instead. There are a couple of earrings I've been eyeing up (sweet turquoise butterfly or clover) but I'm undecided as they're only available in white gold. I haven't actually looked at the Frivole collection too much so I'll go check it out now!






So far everyone seems to love my carnelian, except for you, me and one of my sisters ("it's nice... but very dark" she said  ).  I now realise that I have been forcing myself to love this shade, so it will be going back. It's a bummer but if I keep it, I don't think I would reach for it often - it looks great when laid out in front of me but that's not the purpose of a bracelet


----------



## hopiko

Storm Spirit said:


> Honestly I just love reading your detailed replies - to me, you're a fountain of gemstone knowledge and I always learn something new or have an "aha!" moment. I would like a large cabochon pink sapphire or ruby ring one day, but I'm not looking for one just yet, haha! From your description, I think I would prefer the brighter Mozambique ruby so I will keep that in mind!
> 
> I'll try asking for a very orange carnelian (maybe like the one on the right in the photo below) and see if that's any better - I haven't given up on carnelian just yet  After carnelian and BA bracelets, I was going to get either a 20 motif MOP or carnelian necklace, but I might have to cross off the carnelian as apparently most 20s are brownish, and try for a 20 motif BA instead. There are a couple of earrings I've been eyeing up (sweet turquoise butterfly or clover) but I'm undecided as they're only available in white gold. I haven't actually looked at the Frivole collection too much so I'll go check it out now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far everyone seems to love my carnelian, except for you, me and one of my sisters ("it's nice... but very dark" she said  ).  I now realise that I have been forcing myself to love this shade, so it will be going back. It's a bummer but if I keep it, I don't think I would reach for it often - it looks great when laid out in front of me but that's not the purpose of a bracelet


I agree with the other's above and @BigAkoya's advice....if you want the Pop red, you have to buy a stone that looks orangey/yellow.  I had the same experience when shopping for a Magic Pendant a few years ago.  The boutique had 4 or 5 and I immediate dismissed the orange one and put on the one's that I like the color while in the tray.  Once on, they were too dark and I didn't like them.  For kicks, I tried on the orangey one and it was the shade I was seeking when worn.....boy, was I surprised.  Here is a picture (unedited) of it on and believe me, if you saw it off, you would immediately pass as I had.  It really pops (even against this maroon top!) when worn and often draws random comments. 

Good Luck!!


----------



## Storm Spirit

hopiko said:


> I agree with the other's above and @BigAkoya's advice....if you want the Pop red, you have to buy a stone that looks orangey/yellow.  I had the same experience when shopping for a Magic Pendant a few years ago.  The boutique had 4 or 5 and I immediate dismissed the orange one and put on the one's that I like the color while in the tray.  Once on, they were too dark and I didn't like them.  For kicks, I tried on the orangey one and it was the shade I was seeking when worn.....boy, was I surprised.  Here is a picture (unedited) of it on and believe me, if you saw it off, you would immediately pass as I had.  It really pops (even against this maroon top!) when worn and often draws random comments.
> 
> Good Luck!!
> 
> View attachment 5331148



This looks so stunning on you and is exactly what I'm looking for!! Could you take a photo of it off? Under indoor lighting and against a white background, if possible.


----------



## A bottle of Red

hopiko said:


> I agree with the other's above and @BigAkoya's advice....if you want the Pop red, you have to buy a stone that looks orangey/yellow.  I had the same experience when shopping for a Magic Pendant a few years ago.  The boutique had 4 or 5 and I immediate dismissed the orange one and put on the one's that I like the color while in the tray.  Once on, they were too dark and I didn't like them.  For kicks, I tried on the orangey one and it was the shade I was seeking when worn.....boy, was I surprised.  Here is a picture (unedited) of it on and believe me, if you saw it off, you would immediately pass as I had.  It really pops (even against this maroon top!) when worn and often draws random comments.
> 
> Good Luck!!
> 
> View attachment 5331148


Stunning!


----------



## tenshix

hopiko said:


> I agree with the other's above and @BigAkoya's advice....if you want the Pop red, you have to buy a stone that looks orangey/yellow.  I had the same experience when shopping for a Magic Pendant a few years ago.  The boutique had 4 or 5 and I immediate dismissed the orange one and put on the one's that I like the color while in the tray.  Once on, they were too dark and I didn't like them.  For kicks, I tried on the orangey one and it was the shade I was seeking when worn.....boy, was I surprised.  Here is a picture (unedited) of it on and believe me, if you saw it off, you would immediately pass as I had.  It really pops (even against this maroon top!) when worn and often draws random comments.
> 
> Good Luck!!
> 
> View attachment 5331148



Loooove this shade of Carnelian on you!


----------



## BigAkoya

hopiko said:


> I agree with the other's above and @BigAkoya's advice....if you want the Pop red, you have to buy a stone that looks orangey/yellow.  I had the same experience when shopping for a Magic Pendant a few years ago.  The boutique had 4 or 5 and I immediate dismissed the orange one and put on the one's that I like the color while in the tray.  Once on, they were too dark and I didn't like them.  For kicks, I tried on the orangey one and it was the shade I was seeking when worn.....boy, was I surprised.  Here is a picture (unedited) of it on and believe me, if you saw it off, you would immediately pass as I had.  It really pops (even against this maroon top!) when worn and often draws random comments.
> 
> Good Luck!!
> 
> View attachment 5331148


This is beautiful!  So glad you picked the orange one!  As you know, red is really hard, and to keep it red, you have to go orange!  
Beautiful necklace, and it looks great on you.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I went to lunch in Tysons II in Virginia, and I saw that VCA is opening a boutique there. I always thought VCA would go to City Center in DC over by Hermes, Tiffany, Bulgari, Brunello, etc. 

I guess their logic is that the clientele would move from Neimans to a boutique next door. But the Saks and Neimans anchor stores both have problems. Saks eliminated all merchandise from its third floor, so all Women’s merchandise is crowded into 1/3 of one floor. And there are only mid-range clothing. No Brunello, Chanel. I’m not sure whether they have Lafayette. While the Neimans third floor is significantly sparse. It’s like only 60% filled.

I am unsure whether there will be enough traffic to support the store unless they stock it with primarily items in the under $10K range.


----------



## pinkdewy

Hi just wanted some advice/opinions here for future stacking purchase. I see it is quite common to stack thin/regular love with 5 motif. What do you think about stacking with the thin perlee bangle? This perlee bangle is slightly loose for me so might rub against the 5 motif. I tried on size17 love which is also a tad loose. Size16 is a little too snug for my preference. Haven't had chance to try on love with 5 motif yet.


----------



## DeryaHm

pinkdewy said:


> Hi just wanted some advice/opinions here for future stacking purchase. I see it is quite common to stack thin/regular love with 5 motif. What do you think about stacking with the thin perlee bangle? This perlee bangle is slightly loose for me so might rub against the 5 motif. I tried on size17 love which is also a tad loose. Size16 is a little too snug for my preference. Haven't had chance to try on love with 5 motif yet.



It looks great! I like it much better than with love especially w MOP, which is so soft and light. To me the Love is a harder or edgier price, also it is literally both of those things, so it doesn’t go well with the soft look of MOP. I sometimes wear love or JUC with a less delicate looking 5 motif but for me mop or gmop would look much better w the perles d’or bangle


----------



## nightbefore

pinkdewy said:


> Hi just wanted some advice/opinions here for future stacking purchase. I see it is quite common to stack thin/regular love with 5 motif. What do you think about stacking with the thin perlee bangle? This perlee bangle is slightly loose for me so might rub against the 5 motif. I tried on size17 love which is also a tad loose. Size16 is a little too snug for my preference. Haven't had chance to try on love with 5 motif yet.





Safa said:


> It looks great! I like it much better than with love especially w MOP, which is so soft and light. To me the Love is a harder or edgier price, also it is literally both of those things, so it doesn’t go well with the soft look of MOP. I sometimes wear love or JUC with a less delicate looking 5 motif but for me mop or gmop would look much better w the perles d’or bangle


I totally agree with @Safa ! I am not a bracelet person but if I was getting one or two, these two would be my perfect stack, they go very well together


----------



## DeryaHm

lucky7355 said:


> I wear it directly on my skin and usually pick an open neckline to accomodate. It's fine if all I'm doing is sitting or standing, but if I'm bending over to grab my purse or leaning to get out of the car it's more prone to flipping and even my husband will point it out.
> 
> Maybe there's come kind of 20 motif tutorial I'm missing and I'm just doing it all wrong, lol.



Sorry to reply to this old post but it came up when I was looking for exactly a 20 motif doubling tutorial. My SA did it so it looked perfect but when I do it the same thing happens, flipping, bunching, looks like a mess. I’m wondering if extending the chain would help some? Maybe it’s a me issue since magic chains also look messy when I try to double. Anyway, if anyone has found the tutorial since last February please share


----------



## TankerToad

hopiko said:


> I agree with the other's above and @BigAkoya's advice....if you want the Pop red, you have to buy a stone that looks orangey/yellow.  I had the same experience when shopping for a Magic Pendant a few years ago.  The boutique had 4 or 5 and I immediate dismissed the orange one and put on the one's that I like the color while in the tray.  Once on, they were too dark and I didn't like them.  For kicks, I tried on the orangey one and it was the shade I was seeking when worn.....boy, was I surprised.  Here is a picture (unedited) of it on and believe me, if you saw it off, you would immediately pass as I had.  It really pops (even against this maroon top!) when worn and often draws random comments.
> 
> Good Luck!!
> 
> View attachment 5331148


Ahhhh so chic and beautiful as always my friend!!


----------



## nicole0612

Safa said:


> Sorry to reply to this old post but it came up when I was looking for exactly a 20 motif doubling tutorial. My SA did it so it looked perfect but when I do it the same thing happens, flipping, bunching, looks like a mess. I’m wondering if extending the chain would help some? Maybe it’s a me issue since magic chains also look messy when I try to double. Anyway, if anyone has found the tutorial since last February please share


I don’t have a tutorial, but I find that if one strand is significantly shorter, more like a choker length, it is more prone to flipping on the shorter part. Perhaps try making the two lengths closer together and see if that helps.


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> I went to lunch in Tysons II in Virginia, and I saw that VCA is opening a boutique there. I always thought VCA would go to City Center in DC over by Hermes, Tiffany, Bulgari, Brunello, etc.
> 
> I guess their logic is that the clientele would move from Neimans to a boutique next door. But the Saks and Neimans anchor stores both have problems. Saks eliminated all merchandise from its third floor, so all Women’s merchandise is crowded into 1/3 of one floor. And there are only mid-range clothing. No Brunello, Chanel. I’m not sure whether they have Lafayette. While the Neimans third floor is significantly sparse. It’s like only 60% filled.
> 
> I am unsure whether there will be enough traffic to support the store unless they stock it with primarily items in the under $10K range.


Agree with all points - have had mixed feelings about this Mall. It’s beautiful but seems so often empty.  Also a bit concerned; with all the VCA shortages of stock, is it wise to keep opening new boutiques - will they have anything to put in them?
Also do we really want to see so many new VCA boutiques every where?
Maybe asking for a friend 
Or maybe not actually :-|


----------



## etoupebirkin

TankerToad said:


> Agree with all points - have had mixed feelings about this Mall. It’s beautiful but seems so often empty.  Also a bit concerned; with all the VCA shortages of stock, is it wise to keep opening new boutiques - will they have anything to put in them?
> Also do we really want to see so many new VCA boutiques every where?
> Maybe asking for a friend
> Or maybe not actually :-|


I agree with you. I have mixed feelings about this mall. I used to spend significant amounts of time and money there, pre-pandemic. Both stores changed GMs. The Neiman Marcus GM, who was wonderful and a perfect gentleman retired. He was replaced by an obsequious twirp Who angered me so much, I vowed never to shop there again. Same with Saks. 

The mall is changing and targeting a younger demographic. They are adding one of those bowling entertainment concepts and Crate and Barrel is moving there too.
This will bring in younger shoppers, but not persons who can readily drop $15 to $50K a pop, like City Center. I’m sure that VCA did the research. And they probably negotiated significant discounts on the lease.


----------



## lvchanellvr

pinkdewy said:


> Hi just wanted some advice/opinions here for future stacking purchase. I see it is quite common to stack thin/regular love with 5 motif. What do you think about stacking with the thin perlee bangle? This perlee bangle is slightly loose for me so might rub against the 5 motif. I tried on size17 love which is also a tad loose. Size16 is a little too snug for my preference. Haven't had chance to try on love with 5 motif yet.


I like this combo and the thin perlee pairs very well with the mop 5 motif.


----------



## WingNut

etoupebirkin said:


> I agree with you. I have mixed feelings about this mall. I used to spend significant amounts of time and money there, pre-pandemic. Both stores changed GMs. The Neiman Marcus GM, who was wonderful and a perfect gentleman retired. He was replaced by an obsequious twirp Who angered me so much, I vowed never to shop there again. Same with Saks.
> 
> The mall is changing and targeting a younger demographic. They are adding one of those bowling entertainment concepts and Crate and Barrel is moving there too.
> This will bring in younger shoppers, but not persons who can readily drop $15 to $50K a pop, like City Center. I’m sure that VCA did the research. And they probably negotiated significant discounts on the lease.


This is all really good intel. I do a lot of business in DC and would make a Tyson's stop each time. When Hermes moved to City Center it wasn't quite as convenient (as I was heading north from Quanitco). Now I clearly have to budget my drive-home time to account for 2 stops!


----------



## missie1

Has anyone heard about new policy for SO that person must have 85K spend history before anything can be SO for them.   Im flying into Houston next week to see about my 20 motif so I will report back on what I find out.   If this is case then they definitely need to make stock  items available in all the metal colors.


----------



## Happyish

missie1 said:


> Has anyone heard about new policy for SO that person must have 85K spend history before anything can be SO for them.   Im flying into Houston next week to see about my 20 motif so I will report back on what I find out.   If this is case then they definitely need to make stock  items available in all the metal colors.


That's crazy! If you're able and willing to pay the premium for a SO, why would it matter how much you've spent in the past?


----------



## missie1

Happyish said:


> That's crazy! If you're able and willing to pay the premium for a SO, why would it matter how much you've spent in the past?


IKR absolutely insane.  The person inquired and indicated they offered to pay in full for 20 motif SO and was total no.  That they must have 85k spend history no exceptions.  Im wondering if they are tightening back up because pandemic supply chain issues and slow production.  I’m like thank God I got my RG SO pieces done.  I will have to rearrange my plans to order my 20 if this is true and get full size clover first.


----------



## BigAkoya

missie1 said:


> Has anyone heard about new policy for SO that person must have 85K spend history before anything can be SO for them.   Im flying into Houston next week to see about my 20 motif so I will report back on what I find out.   If this is case then they definitely need to make stock  items available in all the metal colors.


I think it was $100K purchase history to do a SO, wasn't it?  I thought that was the new policy.
For clarity though, a SO is not a MTO.  A MTO is pre-approved (e.g. WG oynx, Cosmos WG oynx diamond BTF ring), vs a SO is not pre-approved (e.g. WG carnelian, WG blue agate).  I thought SOs were on hold late last year and would open up in 2022, so if it has not opened up yet, all SOs are a no at the moment.  They may have opened up by now though, your SA would know.  MTOs however, are always available; you just need to order and have it made.

What combo 20 motif are you thinking?  It may be a MTO and you can just order it.  I would ask your SA before you fly out to Houston to be sure.  So excited to see what you're getting!   Have fun!


----------



## missie1

BigAkoya said:


> I think it was $100K for a SO.
> For clarity, a SO is not a MTO.  A MTO is pre-approved (e.g. WG oynx, Cosmos WG oynx diamond BTF ring), vs a SO is not pre-approved (e.g. WG carnelian).  I thought SOs were on hold late last year and would open up in 2022, so if it has not opened up yet, all SOs are a no at the moment.  They may have opened up by now though, your SA would know.  MTOs however, are always available; you just need to order and have it made.
> 
> What combo 20 motif are you thinking?  It may be a MTO and you can just order it.  I would ask your SA before you fly out to Houston to be sure.  So excited to see what you're getting!   Have fun!


I hope your right….I think it was the MTO as she wanted onyx 20 motif.  If that’s now closed then I have to get Clover first so I can be over the 85K to get my MOP RG.  I have to go anyway so now I can have some fun trying on things with my SA


----------



## BigAkoya

missie1 said:


> I hope your right….I think it was the MTO as she wanted onyx 20 motif.  If that’s now closed then I have to get Clover first so I can be over the 85K to get my MOP RG.  I have to go anyway so now I can have some fun trying on things with my SA


RG MOP would be gorgeous!   Maybe your SA can push as you are a loyal client.  From what I've experienced at VCA, rules are more like guidelines, and they can be broken, especially when an SA (and store manager) sizes you up for future spending potential.  That's the way it works from my point of view. 

RG MOP 20 would be stunning!   VCA will use MOP with pink overtones, so dreamy!   I can see that 20 now, just fabulous!     
Maybe try on some Frivole too!     I am going to London in April, so I'll drop by the VCA there and check out some pieces.


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> RG MOP would be gorgeous!   Maybe your SA can push as you are a loyal client.  From what I've experienced at VCA, rules are more like guidelines, and they can be broken, especially when an SA (and store manager) sizes you up for future spending potential.  That's the way it works from my point of view.
> 
> RG MOP 20 would be stunning!   VCA will use MOP with pink overtones, so dreamy!   I can see that 20 now, just fabulous!
> Maybe try on some Frivole too!     I am going to London in April, so I'll drop by the VCA there and check out some pieces.



I am still holding out for VCA to release a collection in RG with PMOP. I loved seeing it on the Sweet watch but I rarely wear watches and prefer the motifs to be spaced out. I think if they released this collection from necklaces to bracelets and earrings I would die and go to heaven.


----------



## tenshix

missie1 said:


> I hope your right….I think it was the MTO as she wanted onyx 20 motif.  If that’s now closed then I have to get Clover first so I can be over the 85K to get my MOP RG.  I have to go anyway so now I can have some fun trying on things with my SA



Oooh do update us on what you hear from your SA and can’t wait to see what gorgeous pieces you’ll try on!


----------



## sosauce

I’m obsessed with this Alhambra design. The chain is just amazing. I found it on the Phillips Jewels Instagram. I tried to find more information about this particular Alhambra collection, but didn’t see anything.

Does anyone know what this is called? It’s so pretty. Alhambra Riche doesn’t seem to produce any answers.


----------



## missie1

BigAkoya said:


> RG MOP would be gorgeous!   Maybe your SA can push as you are a loyal client.  From what I've experienced at VCA, rules are more like guidelines, and they can be broken, especially when an SA (and store manager) sizes you up for future spending potential.  That's the way it works from my point of view.
> 
> RG MOP 20 would be stunning!   VCA will use MOP with pink overtones, so dreamy!   I can see that 20 now, just fabulous!
> Maybe try on some Frivole too!     I am going to London in April, so I'll drop by the VCA there and check out some pieces.


That’s what I’m thinking and I have to talk to my SA.  I def plan to try on the Frivole and some earring.   I can’t wait.


----------



## A bottle of Red

sosauce said:


> I’m obsessed with this Alhambra design. The chain is just amazing. I found it on the Phillips Jewels Instagram. I tried to find more information about this particular Alhambra collection, but didn’t see anything.
> 
> Does anyone know what this is called? It’s so pretty. Alhambra Riche doesn’t seem to produce any answers.


Never seen that before


----------



## lynne_ross

missie1 said:


> Has anyone heard about new policy for SO that person must have 85K spend history before anything can be SO for them.   Im flying into Houston next week to see about my 20 motif so I will report back on what I find out.   If this is case then they definitely need to make stock  items available in all the metal colors.


I have not heard this and I am waiting SO approval. Agree that they just need to stock all golds. I would likely buy more.


----------



## sosauce

A bottle of Red said:


> Never seen that before


I did a bit more research, there was a random French auction site that had the bracelet. I think it may be called Albena. Not much information about it, it seems


----------



## DS2006

missie1 said:


> IKR absolutely insane.  The person inquired and indicated they offered to pay in full for 20 motif SO and was total no.  That they must have 85k spend history no exceptions.  Im wondering if they are tightening back up because pandemic supply chain issues and slow production.  I’m like thank God I got my RG SO pieces done.  I will have to rearrange my plans to order my 20 if this is true and get full size clover first.



I think it's just because they REALLY need to restock boutiques. I think it's just loosening up a little for SOs which were very restricted late last year and giving the parameters for who will be approved. I would think once stock is back to normal, they'd expand the SO privileges a little more.


----------



## missie1

tenshix said:


> I am still holding out for VCA to release a collection in RG with PMOP. I loved seeing it on the Sweet watch but I rarely wear watches and prefer the motifs to be spaced out. I think if they released this collection from necklaces to bracelets and earrings I would die and go to heaven.


The RG is my absolute favorite in GMOP.  The combination is such a chameleon.  I have paid the SO premium so I will faint because of that.


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> I have not heard this and I am waiting SO approval. Agree that they just need to stock all golds. I would likely buy more.


ohhh can’t wait to see what your getting


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> I think it was $100K purchase history to do a SO, wasn't it?  I thought that was the new policy.
> For clarity though, a SO is not a MTO.  A MTO is pre-approved (e.g. WG oynx, Cosmos WG oynx diamond BTF ring), vs a SO is not pre-approved (e.g. WG carnelian, WG blue agate).  I thought SOs were on hold late last year and would open up in 2022, so if it has not opened up yet, all SOs are a no at the moment.  They may have opened up by now though, your SA would know.  MTOs however, are always available; you just need to order and have it made.
> 
> What combo 20 motif are you thinking?  It may be a MTO and you can just order it.  I would ask your SA before you fly out to Houston to be sure.  So excited to see what you're getting!   Have fun!



I think MTO is a piece they have had in regular inventory but now has to be ordered and it will be at the regular price like the Cosmos onyx you mentioned. SO is anything that you have to pay the 30% (or so) premium to have made. The list of Alhambra pre-approved is still SO as it commands the extra premium. That's how my SA explained it.

I do think it's absurd to charge a SO premium to stick onyx in wg when they already make Alhambra settings in wg and they cut the onyx clovers!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> I think MTO is a piece they have had in regular inventory but now has to be ordered and it will be at the regular price like the Cosmos onyx you mentioned. SO is anything that you have to pay the 30% (or so) premium to have made. The list of Alhambra pre-approved is still SO as it commands the extra premium. That's how my SA explained it.
> 
> I do think it's absurd to charge a SO premium to stick onyx in wg when they already make Alhambra settings in wg and they cut the onyx clovers!


Terminology is odd as my SA called the WG oyinx set he priced for me a MTO.  He said it is pre-approved and always available, just at a premium.  So strange SAs call them differently.

Regardless of what SAs call it, he said you can get the "pre-approved" pieces such as WG oynx anytime.  My SA just pulled up pricing for the WG oynx pieces from the computer and wrote down the prices for each piece one by one.  He did not have to get any special approval or a quote; he just showed me it was all there on the computer.  

The "SO" pieces (his terminology) such as WG blue agate he said he had to first ask and get approval/pricing.  That took a few weeks as I recall, he did not just bring up the pricing on the computer.  .


----------



## shup

I am so sorry if this is a stupid question. Does the onyx alhambra come in the sweet size? I am interested in layering with my (few months new) carnelian pendant. I don't like the onyx in the vintage size because my skin tone doesn't match-- but i love my carnelian so much, I want to give it a layering partner


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Terminology is odd as my SA called the WG oyinx set he priced for me a MTO.  He said it is pre-approved and always available, just at a premium.  So strange SAs call them differently.
> 
> Regardless of what SAs call it, he said you can get the "pre-approved" pieces such as WG oynx anytime.  My SA just pulled up pricing for the WG oynx pieces from the computer and wrote down the prices for each piece one by one.  He did not have to get any special approval or a quote; he just showed me it was all there on the computer.
> 
> The "SO" pieces (his terminology) such as WG blue agate he said he had to first ask and get approval/pricing.  That took a few weeks as I recall, he did not just bring up the pricing on the computer.  .


This is consistent with my SA. Though I have not heard of a minimum spend on either. Fortunately (or unfortunately for my wallet) I would think I met the minimum spending requirements for the values folks quoted here.


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> Terminology is odd as my SA called the WG oyinx set he priced for me a MTO.  He said it is pre-approved and always available, just at a premium.  So strange SAs call them differently.
> 
> Regardless of what SAs call it, he said you can get the "pre-approved" pieces such as WG oynx anytime.  My SA just pulled up pricing for the WG oynx pieces from the computer and wrote down the prices for each piece one by one.  He did not have to get any special approval or a quote; he just showed me it was all there on the computer.
> 
> The "SO" pieces (his terminology) such as WG blue agate he said he had to first ask and get approval/pricing.  That took a few weeks as I recall, he did not just bring up the pricing on the computer.  .



Yes, they may be using the terms slightly differently, and as you said, the pre-approved Alhambra items were able to be ordered anytime without approval previously. I am just not sure what this apparent new restriction means, because the person who was told about the minimum spend was mainly asking about items on the pre-approved list. Hopefully someone can find out.


----------



## DeryaHm

shup said:


> I am so sorry if this is a stupid question. Does the onyx alhambra come in the sweet size? I am interested in layering with my (few months new) carnelian pendant. I don't like the onyx in the vintage size because my skin tone doesn't match-- but i love my carnelian so much, I want to give it a layering partner



i don’t know about sweet necklaces. I like carnelian with hammered motif, which does come in sweet and I think might pair better than onyx?


----------



## Yssie

My understanding is that there’s also an element of… The company wanting people to appreciate the brand as-is before customizing it… Specifying a minimum spend threshold on stock pieces before SOs are permitted is one way to force that…

I’m very confident this is a temporary hard quota though - in place only until inventory is under control. And even then, I should think any SA would advocate for a longtime repeat client who clearly values the house and heritage even if she or he hasn’t spent $85,001 or $100,001 (yet).


----------



## DS2006

shup said:


> I am so sorry if this is a stupid question. Does the onyx alhambra come in the sweet size? I am interested in layering with my (few months new) carnelian pendant. I don't like the onyx in the vintage size because my skin tone doesn't match-- but i love my carnelian so much, I want to give it a layering partner


I personally think the best layering piece for an Alhambra pendant is a small diamond pendant such as the single Tiffany diamonds by the yard (with the diamond one worn shorter).


----------



## Chagall

I put an item in my cart on the online store to think about overnight and it was gone today.


----------



## DS2006

Have these Liane necklaces gone up in price? I was thinking they were lower than this the last time I looked. So gorgeous, though!









						High Jewelry - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Bold and fluid, the Liane™collection is an ode to elegance and femininity.




					www.vancleefarpels.com


----------



## allure244

missie1 said:


> Has anyone heard about new policy for SO that person must have 85K spend history before anything can be SO for them.   Im flying into Houston next week to see about my 20 motif so I will report back on what I find out. If this is case then they definitely need to make stock  items available in all the metal colors.



I did hear about this at one of the boutiques I’ve shopped at a few months back. I forgot to ask if all the purchases had to be from one VCA boutique or if it could be from several boutiques? Does anyone know? Thanks.


----------



## Suzie

missie1 said:


> i saw one for around 18k……it does feels like a lot But my fear is that I spend and get the other items and im still not satisfied. Then I will end up spending double when I should just bite bullet and spend the 18K.  Another option could be to get WG Perlee clover this year and get SO agate and go sit down.  That would delay my necklace which I was planning to order this year


OMG, 18K for a 5 motif bracelet, I wonder what that would make my 20 WG turquoise motif necklace worth?


----------



## tenshix

Suzie said:


> OMG, 18K for a 5 motif bracelet, I wonder what that would make my 20 WG turquoise motif necklace worth?



Priceless my dear, priceless!


----------



## missie1

Suzie said:


> OMG, 18K for a 5 motif bracelet, I wonder what that would make my 20 WG turquoise motif necklace worth?


I’m thinking 40k easy…..FP had one for 61k and someone actually bought it.


----------



## BigAkoya

Suzie said:


> OMG, 18K for a 5 motif bracelet, I wonder what that would make my 20 WG turquoise motif necklace worth?


I was looking at one for $51K, and it needed work. WG 20 turquoise is also rarer than YG 20 turquoise, which I am sure you know.  To me, you have THE piece!


----------



## TankerToad

DS2006 said:


> Have these Liane necklaces gone up in price? I was thinking they were lower than this the last time I looked. So gorgeous, though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High Jewelry - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Bold and fluid, the Liane™collection is an ode to elegance and femininity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com


Yes pretty significantly, unfortunately


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Terminology is odd as my SA called the WG oyinx set he priced for me a MTO.  He said it is pre-approved and always available, just at a premium.  So strange SAs call them differently.
> 
> Regardless of what SAs call it, he said you can get the "pre-approved" pieces such as WG oynx anytime.  My SA just pulled up pricing for the WG oynx pieces from the computer and wrote down the prices for each piece one by one.  He did not have to get any special approval or a quote; he just showed me it was all there on the computer.
> 
> The "SO" pieces (his terminology) such as WG blue agate he said he had to first ask and get approval/pricing.  That took a few weeks as I recall, he did not just bring up the pricing on the computer.  .


I hope you're getting this (WG/Blue Agate)--it would be beautiful!


----------



## DreamingPink

I saw a turquoise and emerald Liane and was told $350k


----------



## Suzie

tenshix said:


> Priceless my dear, priceless!


----------



## Suzie

missie1 said:


> I’m thinking 40k easy…..FP had one for 61k and someone actually bought it.


Wow, just wow!


----------



## Suzie

BigAkoya said:


> I was looking at one for $51K, and it needed work. WG 20 turquoise is also rarer than YG 20 turquoise, which I am sure you know.  To me, you have THE piece!


Crazy price, mine doesn’t need work, it is perfect.


----------



## Pearllyy

These photos are from Preloved market. 
Can anyone tell me why the back posts of the same style vintage earring are different? See marked. 

Also there are two holes on the back, a lower hole and higher hole, why is this so? I am assuming it is to adjust the post higher or lower depending on individual preference? 

Much appreciated if anyone knows


----------



## Candy_landy

Pearllyy said:


> These photos are from Preloved market.
> Can anyone tell me why the back posts of the same style vintage earring are different? See marked.
> 
> Also there are two holes on the back, a lower hole and higher hole, why is this so? I am assuming it is to adjust the post higher or lower depending on individual preference?
> 
> Much appreciated if anyone knows
> 
> View attachment 5336848
> View attachment 5336849


Like first version the back post I have on classic earrings, like second - on magic. I think it can depends from size or year of release.
About holes, yes this is done specially so that you can adjust the earrings to the features of the earlobe. Its very useful


----------



## susan08

Pearllyy said:


> These photos are from Preloved market.
> Can anyone tell me why the back posts of the same style vintage earring are different? See marked.
> 
> Also there are two holes on the back, a lower hole and higher hole, why is this so? I am assuming it is to adjust the post higher or lower depending on individual preference?
> 
> Much appreciated if anyone knows
> 
> View attachment 5336848
> View attachment 5336849



I do like the design as it gives you flexibility to adjust the position of earring on the eearlobe. I don't know which design is newer, I just tried it in store and you need some tool to screw it out to adjust.


----------



## nicole0612

Pearllyy said:


> These photos are from Preloved market.
> Can anyone tell me why the back posts of the same style vintage earring are different? See marked.
> 
> Also there are two holes on the back, a lower hole and higher hole, why is this so? I am assuming it is to adjust the post higher or lower depending on individual preference?
> 
> Much appreciated if anyone knows
> 
> View attachment 5336848
> View attachment 5336849


Hello, the bottom photo is the older style, the top version is the newer style. I have both, the older style can leave a little bit of an imprint on your ear if you wear them snugly, but both are comfortable. You are correct, the higher and lower holes are so that a person can wear them higher or lower on the ear depending on what works best for their ear.


----------



## vivii

.


----------



## Pearllyy

nicole0612 said:


> Hello, the bottom photo is the older style, the top version is the newer style. I have both, the older style can leave a little bit of an imprint on your ear if you wear them snugly, but both are comfortable. You are correct, the higher and lower holes are so that a person can wear them higher or lower on the ear depending on what works best for their ear.



Thanks for your response 

The older style back of my photo above - the COA says that particular earring is from 2018. Does that period of time sound right to you?


----------



## nicole0612

Pearllyy said:


> Thanks for your response
> 
> The older style back of my photo above - the COA says that particular earring is from 2018. Does that period of time sound right to you?


It sounds a bit anachronistic, however it could be possible that there was an older piece in stock that was sold in 2018.


----------



## Pearllyy

nicole0612 said:


> It sounds a bit anachronistic, however it could be possible that there was an older piece in stock that was sold in 2018.



Mmm I see.
Out of curiosity what year is your old style back earring dated from?


----------



## nicole0612

Pearllyy said:


> Mmm I see.
> Out of curiosity what year is your old style back earring dated from?


I am not at home to confirm, but circa 2012.


----------



## DeryaHm

Had to take a picture of this scene outside the NYC flagship tonight. Several blocks closed to traffic I think due to blocks of ice falling onto cars and pedestrians
so I’m sure nothing VCA-specific but I took a pic and later joked to DH it wasn’t me trying to pull off a big heist


----------



## A bottle of Red

Weird question but has anyone seen the beautiful peach sweater in the vca ads on Facebook?  They look so pretty,  i wonder what brand it is.


----------



## doloresmia

Question, what do people wear as earrings with the RG grey mop Alhambra? I have the prettiest single motif with green and pink flashes but no earrings. Only RG grey Alhambra earrings I have seen were sold on FAshionphile 

I have grey pearl drops with diamonds but those are white gold or the metal that starts with a p I think. Mismatched metals don’t look right in this case. I do have different white pearl earrings 

Cannot do long earrings or the two or three motif alhambras - weak lobes

Thanks for the thoughts!


----------



## nicole0612

doloresmia said:


> Question, what do people wear as earrings with the RG grey mop Alhambra? I have the prettiest single motif with green and pink flashes but no earrings. Only RG grey Alhambra earrings I have seen were sold on FAshionphile
> 
> I have grey pearl drops with diamonds but those are white gold or the metal that starts with a p I think. Mismatched metals don’t look right in this case. I do have different white pearl earrings
> 
> Cannot do long earrings or the two or three motif alhambras - weak lobes
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts!


Here are some ideas:
PG pave vintage earrings
PG sweet RG earrings (if vintage size are too heavy)
Unbranded grey Pearl earrings in PG, with or without diamonds.
Unbranded PG earrings with or without diamonds.


----------



## DS2006

doloresmia said:


> Question, what do people wear as earrings with the RG grey mop Alhambra? I have the prettiest single motif with green and pink flashes but no earrings. Only RG grey Alhambra earrings I have seen were sold on FAshionphile
> 
> I have grey pearl drops with diamonds but those are white gold or the metal that starts with a p I think. Mismatched metals don’t look right in this case. I do have different white pearl earrings
> 
> Cannot do long earrings or the two or three motif alhambras - weak lobes
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts!



Tahitian pearl studs would be the least expensive option until you can get some PG VCA earrings. The gray mop is from Tahitian pearl oyster shells.  Check out Pearl Paradise or American Pearl.









						Tahitian Pearls
					

The finest, natural-color Tahitian pearl jewelry on the Internet. Top quality pearls at 80% off retail prices. Visit Pearl Paradise Today!




					www.pearlparadise.com
				









						Tahitian Pearl Earrings
					






					www.americanpearl.com


----------



## doloresmia

nicole0612 said:


> Here are some ideas:
> PG pave vintage earrings
> PG sweet RG earrings (if vintage size are too heavy)
> Unbranded grey Pearl earrings in PG, with or without diamonds.
> Unbranded PG earrings with or without diamonds.



Good options! I have been looking around at H, chopard, and unbranded PG options also the pink gold pave mini frivole... except i have the mini frivoles in gold and don't wear much. I DO have the vintage pave YG and wear all the time.



DS2006 said:


> Tahitian pearl studs would be the least expensive option until you can get some PG VCA earrings. The gray mop is from Tahitian pearl oyster shells.  Check out Pearl Paradise or American Pearl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tahitian Pearls
> 
> 
> The finest, natural-color Tahitian pearl jewelry on the Internet. Top quality pearls at 80% off retail prices. Visit Pearl Paradise Today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pearlparadise.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tahitian Pearl Earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanpearl.com



Yes have been looking for some - need to find pink gold setting or basic studs... thanks for the link! I am drawn to a basic pair of studs on the pearlparadise site!


----------



## lynne_ross

doloresmia said:


> Good options! I have been looking around at H, chopard, and unbranded PG options also the pink gold pave mini frivole... except i have the mini frivoles in gold and don't wear much. I DO have the vintage pave YG and wear all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes have been looking for some - need to find pink gold setting or basic studs... thanks for the link! I am drawn to a basic pair of studs on the pearlparadise site!


May I ask why you don’t wear your mini frivoles much? I was considering getting a non pave pair in mini so I am curious.
As to your question, would you consider getting a pair of grey mop vintage earrings made? Otherwise, Nicole’s suggestions would align with mine. I think grey Pearl earrings would be a great stand in pair until you figure out what you love.


----------



## cafecreme15

Safa said:


> Had to take a picture of this scene outside the NYC flagship tonight. Several blocks closed to traffic I think due to blocks of ice falling onto cars and pedestrians
> so I’m sure nothing VCA-specific but I took a pic and later joked to DH it wasn’t me trying to pull off a big heist
> 
> View attachment 5337476


Yikes! With the string of heists going on my immediate thought was robbery


----------



## TankerToad

cafecreme15 said:


> Yikes! With the string of heists going on my immediate thought was robbery


Me too !


----------



## missie1

doloresmia said:


> Question, what do people wear as earrings with the RG grey mop Alhambra? I have the prettiest single motif with green and pink flashes but no earrings. Only RG grey Alhambra earrings I have seen were sold on FAshionphile
> 
> I have grey pearl drops with diamonds but those are white gold or the metal that starts with a p I think. Mismatched metals don’t look right in this case. I do have different white pearl earrings
> 
> Cannot do long earrings or the two or three motif alhambras - weak lobes
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts!


I wear my diamond studs when I wear my rg gmop.


----------



## StarStarMoon

doloresmia said:


> Question, what do people wear as earrings with the RG grey mop Alhambra? I have the prettiest single motif with green and pink flashes but no earrings. Only RG grey Alhambra earrings I have seen were sold on FAshionphile
> 
> I have grey pearl drops with diamonds but those are white gold or the metal that starts with a p I think. Mismatched metals don’t look right in this case. I do have different white pearl earrings
> 
> Cannot do long earrings or the two or three motif alhambras - weak lobes
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts!



Difficult to capture in this photo, but I wear my Mikimoto pearl studs, which actually pull some of the beautiful grey undertones from my GMOP necklace- mine also has distinct pink and green striations. Although my pearl studs have WG backings, it doesn't show, so there's no issue with mixing metals...which I'm not necessarily opposed to, depending on the pieces I'm wearing together. I believe the Mikimoto studs are Black South Sea Pearls (?)...not an expert (maybe someone else might have more info.) 

The other earrings I wear are my inexpensive Missoma rose gold huggie earrings, which are an exact match with the VCA RG. It's sometimes hard to pair rose gold from different brands, as some pull more pink undertones, which in my opinion do not pair well with VCA's RG. HTH.


----------



## eternallove4bag

doloresmia said:


> Question, what do people wear as earrings with the RG grey mop Alhambra? I have the prettiest single motif with green and pink flashes but no earrings. Only RG grey Alhambra earrings I have seen were sold on FAshionphile
> 
> I have grey pearl drops with diamonds but those are white gold or the metal that starts with a p I think. Mismatched metals don’t look right in this case. I do have different white pearl earrings
> 
> Cannot do long earrings or the two or three motif alhambras - weak lobes
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts!


I wear mine with either the pave VA earrings in RG or the magic GMOP earrings in RG, which was a Made-to-order (MTO) piece. 
Here’s an old pic.
	

		
			
		

		
	



I am a little cranky when it comes to matching my necklaces with earrings


----------



## Yssie

StarStarMoon said:


> Difficult to capture in this photo, but I wear my Mikimoto pearl studs, which actually pull some of the beautiful grey undertones from my GMOP necklace- mine also has distinct pink and green striations. Although my pearl studs have WG backings, it doesn't show, so there's no issue with mixing metals...which I'm not necessarily opposed to, depending on the pieces I'm wearing together. I believe the Mikimoto studs are Black South Sea Pearls (?)...not an expert (maybe someone else might have more info.)
> 
> The other earrings I wear are my inexpensive Missoma rose gold huggie earrings, which are an exact match with the VCA RG. It's sometimes hard to pair rose gold from different brands, as some pull more pink undertones, which in my opinion do not pair well with VCA's RG. HTH.
> View attachment 5338642


You’re right! What Mikimoto calls “black south sea”, most others call “Tahitians”. Mikimoto “black south sea” and “Tahitians” are from the Pinctada margaritifera oyster. White and gold south sea (from Mikimoto or anywhere else) are from a different oyster - Pinctada maxima.

I personally love mixing pearls and MOP, like DS2006, especially when they’re from the same oyster! your duo must be beautiful in-person


----------



## doloresmia

lynne_ross said:


> May I ask why you don’t wear your mini frivoles much? I was considering getting a non pave pair in mini so I am curious.
> As to your question, would you consider getting a pair of grey mop vintage earrings made? Otherwise, Nicole’s suggestions would align with mine. I think grey Pearl earrings would be a great stand in pair until you figure out what you love.



Hi Lynne! the main reason I don't wear the minis is that I find the backing fiddly to deal with and just prefer my pave alhambras if i need gold earrings. since my my daily jewelry is usually gold alhambra, the paves work. 

also i bought the frivoles to use for work travel trips and now don't travel much.


----------



## doloresmia

missie1 said:


> I wear my diamond studs when I wear my rg gmop.



Thanks! I have several pairs of diamond earrings. all platinum claws, will try and see whether that bugs me.


----------



## doloresmia

StarStarMoon said:


> Difficult to capture in this photo, but I wear my Mikimoto pearl studs, which actually pull some of the beautiful grey undertones from my GMOP necklace- mine also has distinct pink and green striations. Although my pearl studs have WG backings, it doesn't show, so there's no issue with mixing metals...which I'm not necessarily opposed to, depending on the pieces I'm wearing together. I believe the Mikimoto studs are Black South Sea Pearls (?)...not an expert (maybe someone else might have more info.)
> 
> The other earrings I wear are my inexpensive Missoma rose gold huggie earrings, which are an exact match with the VCA RG. It's sometimes hard to pair rose gold from different brands, as some pull more pink undertones, which in my opinion do not pair well with VCA's RG. HTH.
> View attachment 5338642



Those mikimotos are beautiful! will also check out the Missoma. Don't have any huggies.


----------



## doloresmia

eternallove4bag said:


> I wear mine with either the pave VA earrings in RG or the magic GMOP earrings in RG, which was a Made-to-order (MTO) piece.
> Here’s an old pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338676
> 
> I am a little cranky when it comes to matching my necklaces with earrings



These are STUNNING! The whole picture is worthy of a VCA Ad. I have jewelry envy


----------



## DreamingPink

doloresmia said:


> These are STUNNING! The whole picture is worthy of a VCA Ad. I have jewelry envy



Totally agree! Some of @eternallove4bag's pictures are better than VCA's own ads


----------



## StarStarMoon

doloresmia said:


> Those mikimotos are beautiful! will also check out the Missoma. Don't have any huggies.


Thank you so kindly! I usually like more substantial earrings but the Missoma huggies worked so beautifully. Keep us posted on what you decide!


----------



## missie1

eternallove4bag said:


> I wear mine with either the pave VA earrings in RG or the magic GMOP earrings in RG, which was a Made-to-order (MTO) piece.
> Here’s an old pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338676
> 
> I am a little cranky when it comes to matching my necklaces with earrings


Of course you would have the earrings. Everything is so lovely.


----------



## missie1

doloresmia said:


> Thanks! I have several pairs of diamond earrings. all platinum claws, will try and see whether that bugs me.


My studs are martini setting so all you see is the stones floating on the ear.  It would bug me to see the white metal.


----------



## BigAkoya

doloresmia said:


> Question, what do people wear as earrings with the RG grey mop Alhambra? I have the prettiest single motif with green and pink flashes but no earrings. Only RG grey Alhambra earrings I have seen were sold on FAshionphile
> 
> I have grey pearl drops with diamonds but those are white gold or the metal that starts with a p I think. Mismatched metals don’t look right in this case. I do have different white pearl earrings
> 
> Cannot do long earrings or the two or three motif alhambras - weak lobes
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts!


Hi!  You have been given a lot of great ideas, and here are mine to add...

First, I would order matching VA earrings.  For a simple pendant, I personally think matching Alhambra earrings look fabulous.  If you don't want to SO, then I agree with @nicole0612 and I would go with the RG pave Alhambra earrings.  I like staying with the Alhambra theme as it brings more relevance to your pendant.

If you want something more creative and fun, I have always thought carnelian looks amazing with GMOP, especially with GMOP that has a lot of pink (e.g. red) and green as yours does.  The carnelian brings out those red/green rainbow colors.  Therefore, how about Sweets Carnelian earrings?  It stays in the Alhambra theme which I really like, and you get a tiny pop of red.  It's a fun look, not serious at all but in a good way as GMOP can sometimes look serious.

Below are two photos so you can visualize.  I love carnelian with GMOP for some reason, the bold pop of red is such nice contrast to the subtle GMOP and brings out the rainbow.  The two pieces tie together as they are both Alhambra and RG.  I can see this fun combo for spring as people start to wear more colors. 

On the Sweets, you will not like the La Pousette backings they come with as they are the same as the mini Frivole earrings.  I can't deal with La Pousette backs either, too much effort for me.  You can ask VCA to switch the earrings out to a regular post (you can do that with your mini Frivoles too).

Just a thought for another idea.  You might not like it though.  I hope this was helpful.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Seldom stack but it’s a sunny day…

View attachment 5338901


----------



## EpiFanatic

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  You have been given a lot of great ideas, and here are mine to add...
> 
> First, I would order matching VA earrings.  For a simple pendant, I personally think matching Alhambra earrings look fabulous.  If you don't want to SO, then I agree with @nicole0612 and I would go with the RG pave Alhambra earrings.  I like staying with the Alhambra theme as it brings more relevance to your pendant.
> 
> If you want something more creative and fun, I have always thought carnelian looks amazing with GMOP, especially with GMOP that has a lot of pink (e.g. red) and green as yours does.  The carnelian brings out those red/green rainbow colors.  Therefore, how about Sweets Carnelian earrings?  It stays in the Alhambra theme which I really like, and you get a tiny pop of red.  It's a fun look, not serious at all but in a good way as GMOP can sometimes look serious.
> 
> Below are two photos so you can visualize.  I love carnelian with GMOP for some reason, the bold pop of red is such nice contrast to the subtle GMOP and brings out the rainbow.  The two pieces tie together as they are both Alhambra and RG.  I can see this fun combo for spring as people start to wear more colors.
> 
> On the Sweets, you will not like the La Pousette backings they come with as they are the same as the mini Frivole earrings.  I can't deal with La Pousette back either.  You can ask VCA to switch the earrings out to a regular post (you can do that with your mini Frivoles too).
> 
> Just a thought for another idea.  You might not like it though.  I hope this was helpful.
> 
> View attachment 5338897
> 
> View attachment 5338898


Love this idea!  So fun!


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> Seldom stack but it’s a sunny day…
> 
> View attachment 5338901


Can't see your photo!  Please repost!  We wanna see!


----------



## StarStarMoon

Yssie said:


> You’re right! What Mikimoto calls “black south sea”, most others call “Tahitians”. Mikimoto “black south sea” and “Tahitians” are from the Pinctada margaritifera oyster. White and gold south sea (from Mikimoto or anywhere else) are from a different oyster - Pinctada maxima.
> 
> I personally love mixing pearls and MOP, like DS2006, especially when they’re from the same oyster! your duo must be beautiful in-person


Ahhh, thank you so much for the clarification and kind words! I wasn't sure, since I randomly happened upon the Mikimoto employee sale, years ago, and my receipt only has the sku #, quality grade, pearl size (9 mm) and that it's 18K WG (and of course, the purchase price.) It's so fascinating about the different pearl types/origins...I'll have to look more into this, since I'd like to add a pearl necklace in the future.

Very much agree with you on pairing pearls with MOP, although I love the suggestions to match SO GMOP earrings too. Oh the possibilities! I will try to snap a better photo of my Mikimotos (of course, incorporating VCA, with due respect to this thread!)


----------



## hers4eva

La Pousette backings ..

Does anyone love Sweet Alhambra ear studs La Pousette Backings?

Is pressing the two sides to lock on a pain in the neck having to do this everyday?

What are the steps to have VCA change the backing to the standard type?

Thank you!


----------



## doloresmia

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  You have been given a lot of great ideas, and here are mine to add...
> 
> First, I would order matching VA earrings.  For a simple pendant, I personally think matching Alhambra earrings look fabulous.  If you don't want to SO, then I agree with @nicole0612 and I would go with the RG pave Alhambra earrings.  I like staying with the Alhambra theme as it brings more relevance to your pendant.
> 
> If you want something more creative and fun, I have always thought carnelian looks amazing with GMOP, especially with GMOP that has a lot of pink (e.g. red) and green as yours does.  The carnelian brings out those red/green rainbow colors.  Therefore, how about Sweets Carnelian earrings?  It stays in the Alhambra theme which I really like, and you get a tiny pop of red.  It's a fun look, not serious at all but in a good way as GMOP can sometimes look serious.
> 
> Below are two photos so you can visualize.  I love carnelian with GMOP for some reason, the bold pop of red is such nice contrast to the subtle GMOP and brings out the rainbow.  The two pieces tie together as they are both Alhambra and RG.  I can see this fun combo for spring as people start to wear more colors.
> 
> On the Sweets, you will not like the La Pousette backings they come with as they are the same as the mini Frivole earrings.  I can't deal with La Pousette backs either, too much effort for me.  You can ask VCA to switch the earrings out to a regular post (you can do that with your mini Frivoles too).
> 
> Just a thought for another idea.  You might not like it though.  I hope this was helpful.
> 
> View attachment 5338897
> 
> View attachment 5338898



Oh! Yes thanks! Never thought of that.

i definitely have carnelian earrings on my wish list as I just got a carnelian 10 motif!! Was debating the alhambras or perlees…. And Debating carnelian v tigers eye to go with another necklace. It is endless!

It never occurred to me carnelian might be good with gmop- off to look!


----------



## doloresmia

Here are a few pix for anyone else captivated by big Akoya’s suggestion. My carnelian is gold.

my Poor DH from whom this new VCA bounty comes did not anticipate he would need to solve the earring issue. Lol


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> I wear mine with either the pave VA earrings in RG or the magic GMOP earrings in RG, which was a Made-to-order (MTO) piece.
> Here’s an old pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338676
> 
> I am a little cranky when it comes to matching my necklaces with earrings


Gorgeous photo and I always a big fan of your collections.


----------



## doloresmia

Here is the YG pave with YG carnelian and with RG GMOP


----------



## 880

doloresmia said:


> Here are a few pix for anyone else captivated by big Akoya’s suggestion. My carnelian is gold.
> 
> my Poor DH from whom this new VCA bounty comes did not anticipate he would need to solve the earring issue. Lol
> 
> View attachment 5338963
> View attachment 5338964
> View attachment 5338965
> View attachment 5338966


Love this so much! Stunning!


----------



## DS2006

hers4eva said:


> La Pousette backings ..
> 
> Does anyone love Sweet Alhambra ear studs La Pousette Backings?
> 
> Is pressing the two sides to lock on a pain in the neck having to do this everyday?
> 
> What are the steps to have VCA change the backing to the standard type?
> 
> Thank you!



I got the Perlee turquoise earrings and absolutely hated the La Pousette backs! Yes, they were a pain to put on!  I asked my SA and she said to send them back, and they actually didn't change the post but gave me regular backs that fit the posts.  I guess they need to see the earrings to make sure the backs fit the post. There was no charge for this when I did it.


----------



## eternallove4bag

doloresmia said:


> These are STUNNING! The whole picture is worthy of a VCA Ad. I have jewelry envy


Aww thank you very much!


----------



## DS2006

doloresmia said:


> Here are a few pix for anyone else captivated by big Akoya’s suggestion. My carnelian is gold.
> 
> my Poor DH from whom this new VCA bounty comes did not anticipate he would need to solve the earring issue. Lol
> 
> View attachment 5338963
> View attachment 5338964
> View attachment 5338965
> View attachment 5338966


Your pieces are beautiful, but I personally do not like yellow gold and rose gold together. So I'd get rose gold Alhambra earrings of some kind (hammered, pave, or SO gmop whenever they will accept SOs).


----------



## eternallove4bag

DreamingPink said:


> Totally agree! Some of @eternallove4bag's pictures are better than VCA's own ads


You made my day! Hehe I would totally be willing to work for VCA, in creative capacity, for some deep discounts on their jewelry pieces


----------



## eternallove4bag

missie1 said:


> Of course you would have the earrings. Everything is so lovely.


Thank you so much! I know I would have driven myself nuts if I hadn’t ordered the matching GMOP earrings


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> Gorgeous photo and I always a big fan of your collections.


Thank you so much… love being able to share my love for VCA with like minded friends here!


----------



## eternallove4bag

doloresmia said:


> Here are a few pix for anyone else captivated by big Akoya’s suggestion. My carnelian is gold.
> 
> my Poor DH from whom this new VCA bounty comes did not anticipate he would need to solve the earring issue. Lol
> 
> View attachment 5338963
> View attachment 5338964
> View attachment 5338965
> View attachment 5338966


Wow that shade of carnelian is so stunning!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Can't see your photo!  Please repost!  We wanna see!


+1 @EpiFanatic


----------



## doloresmia

DS2006 said:


> Your pieces are beautiful, but I personally do not like yellow gold and rose gold together. So I'd get rose gold Alhambra earrings of some kind (hammered, pave, or SO gmop whenever they will accept SOs).



I don't mind mixing metals on my handbag and my jewelry but with you, don't like mixing earrings and necklace metals. If only i were more open minded.


----------



## BigAkoya

doloresmia said:


> Here is the YG pave with YG carnelian and with RG GMOP
> 
> View attachment 5338971
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338969


Since you have the 10 YG carnelian, I’d do a SO and get the matching RG GMOP.  Then you can get the YG carnelian on your wish list.  I would not get the RG sweets carnelian as you are already getting the YG carnelian.

I do not like to mix metals, especially YG and RG as they are so close together. People say “they are close” which is the exact reason I do not like to mix. It looks like it doesn’t match (which it doesn’t), but you are wearing it together because it’s “close enough.” That’s a big no for me personally. If you mix, I like it to look deliberate such as WG & YG or WG & RG.

Seeing your other pieces, I also would not get the VA RG pave earrings as it seems the only reason you would get that is for your RG GMOP pendant. Which then, if yes, just SO the RG GMOP earrings for a stunning set.

Last idea, and hubby will hate this…would you consider exchanging your pendant? Maybe another pendant in YG or the carnelian earrings.

That’s what I would do. I feel like you are trying to make one piece work because it’s RG. Now you have to buy something else in RG.  But then, you end up with just a few pieces of each, all in three different metals. For me, I would focus on building up my existing collection.

I know my hubby would certainly understand.


----------



## EpiFanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> +1 @EpiFanatic


Sorry!  I posted to the wrong thread. @BigAkoya .  I moved it over to the action thread. You guys prob already saw it. My bad.


----------



## missie1

hers4eva said:


> La Pousette backings ..
> 
> Does anyone love Sweet Alhambra ear studs La Pousette Backings?
> 
> Is pressing the two sides to lock on a pain in the neck having to do this everyday?
> 
> What are the steps to have VCA change the backing to the standard type?
> 
> Thank you!


I have La Pousette backings on my diamond studs and I find them supper easy to take on and off


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> Sorry!  I posted to the wrong thread. @BigAkoya .  I moved it over to the action thread. You guys prob already saw it. My bad.


I loved it!


----------



## doloresmia

BigAkoya said:


> Since you have the 10 YG carnelian, I’d do a SO and get the matching RG GMOP.  Then you can get the YG carnelian on your wish list.  I would not get the RG sweets carnelian as you are already getting the YG carnelian.
> 
> I do not like to mix metals, especially YG and RG as they are so close together. People say “they are close” which is the exact reason I do not like to mix. It looks like it doesn’t match (which it doesn’t), but you are wearing it together because it’s “close enough.” That’s a big no for me personally. If you mix, I like it to look deliberate such as WG & YG or WG & RG.
> 
> Seeing your other pieces, I also would not get the VA RG pave earrings as it seems the only reason you would get that is for your RG GMOP pendant. Which then, if yes, just SO the RG GMOP earrings for a stunning set.
> 
> Last idea, and hubby will hate this…would you consider exchanging your pendant? Maybe another pendant in YG or the carnelian earrings.
> 
> That’s what I would do. I feel like you are trying to make one piece work because it’s RG. Now you have to buy something else in RG.  But then, you end up with just a few pieces of each, all in three different metals. For me, I would focus on building up my existing collection.
> 
> I know my hubby would certainly understand.



DH is super sentimental and has a big story he tells about acquiring the RG GMOP…. he knew I wanted GMOP vintage Alhambra. The SA showed him the RG or he wouldn’t have known the difference! I do love it and him.

Not a big RG fan but weirdly received two pieces as gifts in the last three months. The other is a pendant from my daughter…. So no exchanging there either. 

The carnelian in YG is on the list for sure.

Head nodding on RG GMOP earrings. I will see about SO although no where near spend enough and was in fact done until DH gave me these two pieces. What a problem to have!

Need get through taxes, pay Uncle Sam, my state and my city and then see what is what.

I feel earrings are super important in a Zoom world. More so than pants.


----------



## StarStarMoon

doloresmia said:


> Here are a few pix for anyone else captivated by big Akoya’s suggestion. My carnelian is gold.
> 
> my Poor DH from whom this new VCA bounty comes did not anticipate he would need to solve the earring issue. Lol
> 
> View attachment 5338963
> View attachment 5338964
> View attachment 5338965
> View attachment 5338966


Both stunning pieces! I'm not sure about pairing them together as an earrings/necklace combo though...just my humble opinion.


----------



## 880

this discussion is so interesting to me bc it illustrates how different we all are  

I prefer not to mix WG with either RG or YG (it reminds me of the 1980s when I wore two toned Rolex in high school and college)  though I have recently come  around to mixing bag hardware and jewelry

I personally like  mixing RG and YG because of the variety in shades  and bc it looks less studied, less matchy
having said that, I’m sure that the more time I spend here, I will eventually change my mind completely.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

I also am personally a fan of mixing golds. I was not into WG with RG or YG but that has now grown on me and I got over it. Imo, it does depend on how “close” they look. I think Cartier’s YG and RG are very close and many cannot tell the difference unless you look at the screws but I think there is a big difference between VCA and Cartier RG and I don’t think I’d be a fan of mixing those two at the same time. Here’s an example of my current stack. I have each a YG and RG Love bracelet but only because I unexpectedly  fell in love with both golds when I went to purchase my first one and ended up bringing both home with me since I was so torn. I think all of Cartier’s golds mix and stack so well together but for VCA I’d probably keep their golds separate and not mix but if someone loves both to curate a collection of each gold to create a matching stack.


----------



## DeryaHm

doloresmia said:


> Question, what do people wear as earrings with the RG grey mop Alhambra? I have the prettiest single motif with green and pink flashes but no earrings. Only RG grey Alhambra earrings I have seen were sold on FAshionphile
> 
> I have grey pearl drops with diamonds but those are white gold or the metal that starts with a p I think. Mismatched metals don’t look right in this case. I do have different white pearl earrings
> 
> Cannot do long earrings or the two or three motif alhambras - weak lobes
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts!



I pair GMOP pieces w butterflies in pink sapphire. Very light and easy to wear, the pink butterfly has RG and the other one is WG so provides cover for other mixing if needed


----------



## hers4eva

It feels like a cheerful pink day today   





Wishing you all a wonderful day


----------



## lynne_ross

Safa said:


> I pair GMOP pieces w butterflies in pink sapphire. Very light and easy to wear, the pink butterfly has RG and the other one is WG so provides cover for other mixing if needed


Do you have the pink sapphire and diamond butterfly earrings? If so, how do you find them - ie are they easy to wear, easy to match with outfits, etc? I am considering adding these as a whimsical pair.


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> this discussion is so interesting to me bc it illustrates how different we all are
> 
> I prefer not to mix WG with either RG or YG (it reminds me of the 1980s when I wore two toned Rolex in high school and college)  though I have recently come  around to mixing bag hardware and jewelry
> 
> I personally like  mixing RG and YG because of the variety in shades  and bc it looks less studied, less matchy
> having said that, I’m sure that the more time I spend here, I will eventually change my mind completely.


For you, I'm betting on YG and leather! You're always ahead of the curve.


----------



## DeryaHm

lynne_ross said:


> Do you have the pink sapphire and diamond butterfly earrings? If so, how do you find them - ie are they easy to wear, easy to match with outfits, etc? I am considering adding these as a whimsical pair.



I do. They are physically very easy to wear and more comfortable than other vca earrings. Because they don’t match each other I find it easy to match them with all kinds and colors of clothes, jewelry, etc

I think they’re beautiful and sparkly enough to dress up, but also because of the mismatched pair and because they aren’t very big they can also easily be dressed down. I consider them kind of low key but they probably get the most compliments of any earrings I have in frequent rotation. Strongly recommended


----------



## lynne_ross

Safa said:


> I do. They are physically very easy to wear and more comfortable than other vca earrings. Because they don’t match each other I find it easy to match them with all kinds and colors of clothes, jewelry, etc
> 
> I think they’re beautiful and sparkly enough to dress up, but also because of the mismatched pair and because they aren’t very big they can also easily be dressed down. I consider them kind of low key but they probably get the most compliments of any earrings I have in frequent rotation. Strongly recommended


Do you wear any jewellery with them? Necklace, rings?


----------



## DeryaHm

lynne_ross said:


> Do you wear any jewellery with them? Necklace, rings?



I am not the best person to ask about coordinating jewelry as I don't always put the thought into it that many members do, with predictable results! It helps that I am lucky to be retired fairly young, mid-40s, so I can keep it casual. The butterflies also are actually pretty small and understated, so if you're not trying to build a set, they really go with anything.

In addition to the obvious pairings with RG pieces from just about any line, for me I have less white metal pieces (WG/Plat), and I think because of the diamond butterfly I can use them as a link to those pieces and the rest of my collection, which is mostly YG/RG. I think they also work with YG especially when the color is a bit softer and the necklace a bit longer like a MOP 20. I'm not sure how they'd look with a 20 in a bolder stone and prefer to pair mine bold ones, which are all YG, with YG earrings, although they'd probably look ok with the butterflies too. I think they'd be cute with the long sweet (16?) in RG, but don't have one to test it out.

I think it looks great with WG Chalcedony, which is the only WG I have but would probably look nice with other WG and, non-VCA, makes a great connection to some of my Tiffany Victoria. All of the pieces I have from that line are platinum and, even though I do wear them with other YG/RG VCA pieces since they're more diamond-y than metal-y, I think the butterflies are a nice bridge between those parts of my collection. I don't have and don't plan to get the matching ring, but I think it looks nice with any of the VCA WG flora rings. I would even wear it with Frivole BTF if I had or wanted it in WG. I don't have them, but am pondering a cosmos necklace, which I think would look great with the butterflies or, much cheaper, a lucky butterfly pendant in MOP, the one that sits level and is attached on both wings, not the little turquoise one, which I don't know actually if it comes in MOP.

Anyway, you can see I'm all over the place on matching. The truth is unless I'm going out for something special I usually don't try to coordinate jewelry that much at all and throw on what I feel like. I rarely think it looks terrible, although I can think of one recent time it definitely didn't work, and recently happily wore the butterflies to run some errands with iirc a crazy combo like BA magic pendant, solitaire pendant, YG JUC, YG Love, YG onyx 5 on one wrist, Tiffany ladybug, VCA ladybug, sweet heart, on the other. Luckily no ring! Just so you know where I'm coming from, I was also wearing colorful yoga pants, a long-sleeved black t, and fuzzy birkenstocks, so definitely not a style icon! Just doing what I felt like.


----------



## lynne_ross

Safa said:


> I am not the best person to ask about coordinating jewelry as I don't always put the thought into it that many members do, with predictable results! It helps that I am lucky to be retired fairly young, mid-40s, so I can keep it casual. The butterflies also are actually pretty small and understated, so if you're not trying to build a set, they really go with anything.
> 
> In addition to the obvious pairings with RG pieces from just about any line, for me I have less white metal pieces (WG/Plat), and I think because of the diamond butterfly I can use them as a link to those pieces and the rest of my collection, which is mostly YG/RG. I think they also work with YG especially when the color is a bit softer and the necklace a bit longer like a MOP 20. I'm not sure how they'd look with a 20 in a bolder stone and prefer to pair mine bold ones, which are all YG, with YG earrings, although they'd probably look ok with the butterflies too. I think they'd be cute with the long sweet (16?) in RG, but don't have one to test it out.
> 
> I think it looks great with WG Chalcedony, which is the only WG I have but would probably look nice with other WG and, non-VCA, makes a great connection to some of my Tiffany Victoria. All of the pieces I have from that line are platinum and, even though I do wear them with other YG/RG VCA pieces since they're more diamond-y than metal-y, I think the butterflies are a nice bridge between those parts of my collection. I don't have and don't plan to get the matching ring, but I think it looks nice with any of the VCA WG flora rings. I would even wear it with Frivole BTF if I had or wanted it in WG. I don't have them, but am pondering a cosmos necklace, which I think would look great with the butterflies or, much cheaper, a lucky butterfly pendant in MOP, the one that sits level and is attached on both wings, not the little turquoise one, which I don't know actually if it comes in MOP.
> 
> Anyway, you can see I'm all over the place on matching. The truth is unless I'm going out for something special I usually don't try to coordinate jewelry that much at all and throw on what I feel like. I rarely think it looks terrible, although I can think of one recent time it definitely didn't work, and recently happily wore the butterflies to run some errands with iirc a crazy combo like BA magic pendant, solitaire pendant, YG JUC, YG Love, YG onyx 5 on one wrist, Tiffany ladybug, VCA ladybug, sweet heart, on the other. Luckily no ring! Just so you know where I'm coming from, I was also wearing colorful yoga pants, a long-sleeved black t, and fuzzy birkenstocks, so definitely not a style icon! Just doing what I felt like.


I love your vibe! Lucky you to be retired young! 
I read a lot of my thinking in your post whereby on a day to day basis I just wear whatever I feel like. It is only if I have an event to go to that I pay close attention that the pieces all work. I tend to wear most of the same stuff together to make it easy to put on and go without thinking much. I don’t have many wg rg pieces, except my 2 bold rings and I don’t usually wear necklaces with bold earrings. From your post you seem to find they go well with floral designs.  So these should be easy to incorporate in. Thx!


----------



## caffelatte

Has anyone heard about this pop-up boutique at Valley Fair in Santa Clara, California?









						Newsroom - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Discover the lastest news of the Maison Van Cleef & Arpels.




					www.vancleefarpels.com


----------



## sammix3

cindy663 said:


> Has anyone heard about this pop-up boutique at Valley Fair in Santa Clara, California?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newsroom - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Discover the lastest news of the Maison Van Cleef & Arpels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com


Is it an actual pop up boutique where you can shop?  It’d be so nice to try on pieces.  I wonder if they’re planning to open a boutique here in the future.


----------



## caffelatte

sammix3 said:


> Is it an actual pop up boutique where you can shop?



Sounds more like an installation/display only from the description but at the bottom it says "Van Cleef & Arpels’ boutique," I only know what's in the article but I am interested to check it out!

ETA looks like you can book a time slot here



			https://bookings-us.qudini.com/HZIYCW81Q2I/venues/1732/products/183/slots?from=/venues/1732


----------



## Sonijj

Hi everyone, I’m new to VCA and looking to buy my first piece. The alahambra bracelet was and seems to be a recommendation overall. 
I’m only wanting yellow gold as I have a lot of plain bangles for stacking. I’m struggling to decide on color…malachite feels iconic but also it’s fragile.
Black seems good but I wanted something bright too. Carnelian was totally an orange shade in boutique.

Which would be the best color with many gold items stacked?
I like the all gold but perhaps it’s best to get a stone.


----------



## nicole0612

Sonijj said:


> Hi everyone, I’m new to VCA and looking to buy my first piece. The alahambra bracelet was and seems to be a recommendation overall.
> I’m only wanting yellow gold as I have a lot of plain bangles for stacking. I’m struggling to decide on color…malachite feels iconic but also it’s fragile.
> Black seems good but I wanted something bright too. Carnelian was totally an orange shade in boutique.
> 
> Which would be the best color with many gold items stacked?
> I like the all gold but perhaps it’s best to get a stone.


The Tigers Eye looks gorgeous on you. That would be colored stones, yet neutral and not delicate like malachite. Another option is blue agate if you want a brighter color.


----------



## Sonijj

Thank you so much. I wasn’t sure if it blends in too much with additional all good bangles once stacked. It’s so hard to choose and then they are out of stock often. I wasn’t sure if onyx or malachite are the original colors (classic)


----------



## nightbefore

Thanks to my frivole earrings my mom got very interested in VCA too... She wants to purchase the matching pendant but she was bummed since the small necklace only comes in pave and she loves the mirror finish. Maybe VCA will come with small frivole necklace this spring, who knows.. Although she generally likes more traditional pieces, she was not very into alhambra line and she generally loves the daintier pieces from VCA like mini and small sizes. I was trying to convince her to get onyx 5 motif but she found it too young/fresh for her age


----------



## nicole0612

Sonijj said:


> Thank you so much. I wasn’t sure if it blends in too much with additional all good bangles once stacked. It’s so hard to choose and then they are out of stock often. I wasn’t sure if onyx or malachite are the original colors (classic)


I would say for stones, mother of pearl is the most classic, followed by onyx. If you feel the Tigers Eye blends in too much, I would try the blue agate when you have the chance, that’s the most durable colorful stone since you don’t care for carnelian.


----------



## mikimoto007

nightbefore said:


> Thanks to my frivole earrings my mom got very interested in VCA too... She wants to purchase the matching pendant but she was bummed since the small necklace only comes in pave and she loves the mirror finish. Maybe VCA will come with small frivole necklace this spring, who knows.. Although she generally likes more traditional pieces, she was not very into alhambra line and she generally loves the daintier pieces from VCA like mini and small sizes. I was trying to convince her to get onyx 5 motif but she found it too young/fresh for her age



I'm exactly the same. The frivole is my favourite collection, but I would want the small pendant, and they only do that in mirror finish. Would she consider the mini 3 frivole pendant? I thought that was a similar look.


----------



## BigAkoya

Sonijj said:


> Hi everyone, I’m new to VCA and looking to buy my first piece. The alahambra bracelet was and seems to be a recommendation overall.
> I’m only wanting yellow gold as I have a lot of plain bangles for stacking. I’m struggling to decide on color…malachite feels iconic but also it’s fragile.
> Black seems good but I wanted something bright too. Carnelian was totally an orange shade in boutique.
> 
> Which would be the best color with many gold items stacked?
> I like the all gold but perhaps it’s best to get a stone.


If you want classic, the YG MOP is a classic, but it is also very subtle.
If you want something bright, I would go for blue agate since you seem to imply you did not like carnelian.

Me... I love the carnelian.  That would be my first pick on your wrist.  The orange at the boutique will turn into a sunset red when you take it home and wear it in normal lighting.  I think the carnelian pops on your wrist... you cannot miss it.  It is the first thing my eyes goes to... love it.  Try it... close your eyes, then open them.  The eye goes right to the carnelian.
Sunset red goes with everything, it pops.  Blue agate is tougher to match as it's more a summery fun look (e.g. I cannot see me wearing blue agate with dark winter clothes).  Carnelian to me is year round... summer or winter...timeless. I would skip the all gold; I think you have enough gold metal on your wrist.  I would also skip tiger's eye... it's a bit mellow to me on your wrist.  You need a stone that pops.

Just my two cents. Good luck!


----------



## nightbefore

mikimoto007 said:


> I'm exactly the same. The frivole is my favourite collection, but I would want the small pendant, and they only do that in mirror finish. Would she consider the mini 3 frivole pendant? I thought that was a similar look.


I showed her mini 3 frivole pendant but she likes the “one” flower look. Maybe mini size could be an option till VCA comes with small size, I offered her to borrow my earrings for a while and see if she really likes the ''small'' size.


----------



## Fabfashion

Hi there, I’m looking to purchase my first VCA jewelry and would appreciate some advice. I’m thinking of getting these Sweet Alhambra earstuds and a 5 motifs Alhambra bracelet but couldn’t decide if I should get them in RG or YG. Most of my jewelry are in WG/platinum and I have a few pieces from Cartier and Bvlgari in RG. YG seems to be having a resurgent. What do you think? I don’t plan to stack my bracelets and I don’t mind mixing metals (for my rings). BTW, I’m not even sure if the SA earstuds even come in YG? I found the bracelets in both RG & YG but only saw the earstuds in RG online. I haven’t reached out to any SA yet but plan to visit a boutique when I’m in HI next week. 

And, does VCA RG mellowed out over time and turned to look more like YG in color like Cartier?


----------



## BigAkoya

nightbefore said:


> I showed her mini 3 frivole pendant but she likes the “one” flower look. Maybe mini size could be an option till VCA comes with small size, I offered her to borrow my earrings for a while and see if she really likes the ''small'' size.


I think the small will be too small for mom.  Have her try the Large YG or even the Very Large.


----------



## DS2006

Fabfashion said:


> Hi there, I’m looking to purchase my first VCA jewelry and would appreciate some advice. I’m thinking of getting these Sweet Alhambra earstuds and a 5 motifs Alhambra bracelet but couldn’t decide if I should get them in RG or YG. Most of my jewelry are in WG/platinum and I have a few pieces from Cartier and Bvlgari in RG. YG seems to be having a resurgent. What do you think? I don’t plan to stack my bracelets and I don’t mind mixing metals (for my rings). BTW, I’m not even sure if the SA earstuds even come in YG? I found the bracelets in both RG & YG but only saw the earstuds in RG online. I haven’t reached out to any SA yet but plan to visit a boutique when I’m in HI next week.
> 
> And, does VCA RG mellowed out over time and turned to look more like YG in color like Cartier?
> 
> View attachment 5342373
> 
> View attachment 5342375



I find VCA rose gold and yellow gold to be distinctly different especially in the hammered pieces. And it isn't like Cartier where the rose gold almost looks yg or turns yg. The hammered rose gold has a lot of copper in it. I also have most of my main diamond jewelry in platinum, so I mostly have VCA in white gold, which is fairly limited. I wouldn't consider sweet size earrings unless you have very tiny earlobes as in the picture above. I would recommend going with vintage alhambra size otherwise. I'd say that if you plan to collect some Alhambra, yellow gold is a classic and more pieces are in yellow gold than any other. There is plenty of rose gold in other VCA lines, though, so you should consider which color metal looks best on you.


----------



## BigAkoya

Fabfashion said:


> Hi there, I’m looking to purchase my first VCA jewelry and would appreciate some advice. I’m thinking of getting these Sweet Alhambra earstuds and a 5 motifs Alhambra bracelet but couldn’t decide if I should get them in RG or YG. Most of my jewelry are in WG/platinum and I have a few pieces from Cartier and Bvlgari in RG. YG seems to be having a resurgent. What do you think? I don’t plan to stack my bracelets and I don’t mind mixing metals (for my rings). BTW, I’m not even sure if the SA earstuds even come in YG? I found the bracelets in both RG & YG but only saw the earstuds in RG online. I haven’t reached out to any SA yet but plan to visit a boutique when I’m in HI next week.
> 
> And, does VCA RG mellowed out over time and turned to look more like YG in color like Cartier?
> 
> View attachment 5342373
> 
> View attachment 5342375


Hi!  First, congratulations on your soon to be first VCA piece!  
On your comment "YG having a resurgent"... it sure is.  YG is a big 2022 trend, and YG will forever be a classic.  You mentioned most your pieces are WG/platinum.  I am a WG/platinum only gal, so regardless of what metal is trending, I stay with WG/platinum.  

I would suggest buying the metal you love, regardless of trends.  
YG was hot in the 1980s, then the trend flipped to platinum and took it by storm, people were even changing out their YG wedding rings for platinum.  Then, for the past decade RG took front seat.  Now, YG is hot againn (think YG gold chains everywhere now), and YG wedding rings are trending again.  You can see what I'm getting at.  Buy the metal you love.  

On earrings, I would get the Vintage size earrings and not Sweets.  Sweets is super tiny, it was originally created for little girls, so you may grow tired of it.  I would for sure try on both Sweets and VA to be sure. 

By the way, since this is your first bracelet purchase, be sure to ask the SA to try on the sample bracelet sizers.  The VCA standard bracelet length is 7.5" which is longer than the US standard bracelet length of 7".  VCA has sample bracelets of various lengths you can try on.  You pick the size you like and then have the appropriate links taken out.  Keep in mind if you decide to shorten to less than the standard 7" length, the tradeoff to doing that is it may be a bit difficult to put on/off yourself.  Be sure to ask about these sample bracelets as not every SA mentions it.  

Congratulations to you!  Please post photos!


----------



## marbella8

Fabfashion said:


> Hi there, I’m looking to purchase my first VCA jewelry and would appreciate some advice. I’m thinking of getting these Sweet Alhambra earstuds and a 5 motifs Alhambra bracelet but couldn’t decide if I should get them in RG or YG. Most of my jewelry are in WG/platinum and I have a few pieces from Cartier and Bvlgari in RG. YG seems to be having a resurgent. What do you think? I don’t plan to stack my bracelets and I don’t mind mixing metals (for my rings). BTW, I’m not even sure if the SA earstuds even come in YG? I found the bracelets in both RG & YG but only saw the earstuds in RG online. I haven’t reached out to any SA yet but plan to visit a boutique when I’m in HI next week.
> 
> And, does VCA RG mellowed out over time and turned to look more like YG in color like Cartier?
> 
> View attachment 5342373
> 
> View attachment 5342375



Good to see you here on the VCA forum. I remember how much we’d interact years ago on the H forum. Like @DS2006 said the RG VCA has is quite pink, like Rolex’s RG, not subtle like Cartier’s, and especially not subtle in the hammered gold. Get the YG-Vintage size. I have small-earlobes (which seem to be getting bigger as I’m getting older, lol) and the sweets look too small. The Vintage is a good-standard size for everyday wear. Good luck and boy-oh-boy welcome to another slippery slope


----------



## Fabfashion

DS2006 said:


> I find VCA rose gold and yellow gold to be distinctly different especially in the hammered pieces. And it isn't like Cartier where the rose gold almost looks yg or turns yg. The hammered rose gold has a lot of copper in it. I also have most of my main diamond jewelry in platinum, so I mostly have VCA in white gold, which is fairly limited. I wouldn't consider sweet size earrings unless you have very tiny earlobes as in the picture above. I would recommend going with vintage alhambra size otherwise. I'd say that if you plan to collect some Alhambra, yellow gold is a classic and more pieces are in yellow gold than any other. There is plenty of rose gold in other VCA lines, though, so you should consider which color metal looks best on you.


Thanks for your feedback, @DS2006.  I do have tiny ears but plan to try on both earring sizes. I have long hair as well so while I like small earrings, they can get obscured by my hair. Glad to hear that the VCA RG is more distinct unlike Cartier. I don’t mind RG but don’t have too many pieces. I used to only wear WG/platinum but added a few RG pieces in the last 6-7 years. I find my RG jewelry appear more casual (or less standout when compared to WG/Pt IYKWIM) as they seem to blend into my skin tone. I’m hoping the boutique will have different gold colors for me to try. I called the boutique in Honolulu today as I’ll be there next week for March break and they said they have very low stock.

BTW, I discovered the Frivole collection while browsing online earlier and there seems to be more WG choices. I’ll be checking that collection out too. 

PS I don’t feel like I’m cheating on Cartier. I just read that both VCA and Cartier are own by the same holding company. Who knew? So it’s like shopping at a cousin’s. Lol.


----------



## Fabfashion

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  First, congratulations on your soon to be first VCA piece!
> On your comment "YG having a resurgent"... it sure is.  YG is a big 2022 trend, and YG will forever be a classic.  You mentioned most your pieces are WG/platinum.  I am a WG/platinum only gal, so regardless of what metal is trending, I stay with WG/platinum.
> 
> I would suggest buying the metal you love, regardless of trends.
> YG was hot in the 1980s, then the trend flipped to platinum and took it by storm, people were even changing out their YG wedding rings for platinum.  Then, for the past decade RG took front seat.  Now, YG is hot againn (think YG gold chains everywhere now), and YG wedding rings are trending again.  You can see what I'm getting at.  Buy the metal you love.
> 
> On earrings, I would get the Vintage size earrings and not Sweets.  Sweets is super tiny, it was originally created for little girls, so you may grow tired of it.  I would for sure try on both Sweets and VA to be sure.
> 
> By the way, since this is your first bracelet purchase, be sure to ask the SA to try on the sample bracelet sizers.  The VCA standard bracelet length is 7.5" which is longer than the US standard bracelet length of 7".  VCA has sample bracelets of various lengths you can try on.  You pick the size you like and then have the appropriate links taken out.  Keep in mind if you decide to shorten to less than the standard 7" length, the tradeoff to doing that is it may be a bit difficult to put on/off yourself.  Be sure to ask about these sample bracelets as not every SA mentions it.
> 
> Congratulations to you!  Please post photos!


I’m hoping I’ll be a lucky owner of a VCA jewelry soon.  The boutique in Hawaii seems to have low stock though. The SA I spoke to on the phone said it’s been like that since 2020. I’m hoping lady luck with shine upon me when I pop by the boutique later next week.

I was that girl with a YG e-ring and wedding band.  Mine have a bit more pink in the metal but still on that YG trend. Those rings no longer fit so they’ve been sitting in the safe for many years. Because of the sentimental value, I never reset them in another metal and have been wearing a platinum ring that DH got me for our 10th anniversary ever since. I was actually checking out my baguette diamond wedding band now that YG is ‘in’ but alas it definitely doesn’t fit.

I do think that YG looks better on me than RG. RG seems to blend in more but then it makes it looks more discreet. I’ll be trying out all metal colors if the boutique have them in stock. I do notice that on Alhambra, some gold tone seems to work better with the design and the stone; ie. the YG and onyx combination is gorgeous! 

Thanks for the tip on the bracelet length.  I have no idea what length I’ll need. I haven’t purchased/worn a chain type bracelet in a long time. I know that I like them to hang a bit down my wrist. I’m curious about the Frivole bracelet with one flower, does that not flip around to the bottom of the wrist when worn?


----------



## BigAkoya

Fabfashion said:


> I’m hoping I’ll be a lucky owner of a VCA jewelry soon.  The boutique in Hawaii seems to have low stock though. The SA I spoke to on the phone said it’s been like that since 2020. I’m hoping lady luck with shine upon me when I pop by the boutique later next week.
> 
> I was that girl with a YG e-ring and wedding band.  Mine have a bit more pink in the metal but still on that YG trend. Those rings no longer fit so they’ve been sitting in the safe for many years. Because of the sentimental value, I never reset them in another metal and have been wearing a platinum ring that DH got me for our 10th anniversary ever since. I was actually checking out my baguette diamond wedding band now that YG is ‘in’ but alas it definitely doesn’t fit.
> 
> I do think that YG looks better on me than RG. RG seems to blend in more but then it makes it looks more discreet. I’ll be trying out all metal colors if the boutique have them in stock. I do notice that on Alhambra, some gold tone seems to work better with the design and the stone; ie. the YG and onyx combination is gorgeous!
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the bracelet length.  I have no idea what length I’ll need. I haven’t purchased/worn a chain type bracelet in a long time. I know that I like them to hang a bit down my wrist. I’m curious about the Frivole bracelet with one flower, does that not flip around to the bottom of the wrist when worn?


Yes, the one flower will flip unless you wear it tight.  The five flower will also… I tried that one on, and you really can’t see all the beautiful flowers.  Plus, the big bunch of flowers rotates to the bottom due to the weight.

Inventory is low, so it’s best to ask the SA to bring in pieces for you to try on.

As for Frivole, it is my favorite collection, and I love the WG pieces. I would definitely suggest asking the SA to bring in some pieces so you can try them on.   

I am sure you will have a lot of fun!


----------



## Fabfashion

marbella8 said:


> Good to see you here on the VCA forum. I remember how much we’d interact years ago on the H forum. Like @DS2006 said the RG VCA has is quite pink, like Rolex’s RG, not subtle like Cartier’s, and especially not subtle in the hammered gold. Get the YG-Vintage size. I have small-earlobes (which seem to be getting bigger as I’m getting older, lol) and the sweets look too small. The Vintage is a good-standard size for everyday wear. Good luck and boy-oh-boy welcome to another slippery slope


Hi @marbella8, so good to see you!  I haven’t visited H forum in a long time. Nothing new on the H front as I’ve been working from home since March 2020 so there’s barely any need to carry a purse or get dressed up. (I missed it though!) Our office is reopening next month so I may find that I need to refresh my H collection at that point. Hehe.

There seems to be a consensus here on the vintage sized earrings. I’m hoping the boutique will have that in stock when I’m in Hawaii next week. I can’t wait to try on these lovely work of art. It’s our anniversary later this month so I’m hoping I may luck out with something shiny.  We now have a VCA boutique in Toronto as well but it’s about an hour away from me. I’m hoping to check that one out when I get back after my vacation. This could become another slippery slope indeed. 

DH is trying to steer me into getting another watch instead of jewelry. I mentioned to him around Christmas that I’d like a day to day watch with a larger dial for my aging eyes so he’s been trying to get me to call our Rolex boutique. His rationale was that he thinks watches have better ROI. I mentioned to him that VCA has the best retention value of all the jewelry brands based on what I recently read. I think he knew that he lost that argument. Lol.


----------



## marbella8

Fabfashion said:


> Hi @marbella8, so good to see you!  I haven’t visited H forum in a long time. Nothing new on the H front as I’ve been working from home since March 2020 so there’s barely any need to carry a purse or get dressed up. (I missed it though!) Our office is reopening next month so I may find that I need to refresh my H collection at that point. Hehe.
> 
> There seems to be a consensus here on the vintage sized earrings. I’m hoping the boutique will have that in stock when I’m in Hawaii next week. I can’t wait to try on these lovely work of art. It’s our anniversary later this month so I’m hoping I may luck out with something shiny.  We now have a VCA boutique in Toronto as well but it’s about an hour away from me. I’m hoping to check that one out when I get back after my vacation. This could become another slippery slope indeed.
> 
> DH is trying to steer me into getting another watch instead of jewelry. I mentioned to him around Christmas that I’d like a day to day watch with a larger dial for my aging eyes so he’s been trying to get me to call our Rolex boutique. His rationale was that he thinks watches have better ROI. I mentioned to him that VCA has the best retention value of all the jewelry brands based on what I recently read. I think he knew that he lost that argument. Lol.


Right now, watches have been crazy. Men’s watches usually retain value better than women’s, but again right now is unprecedented that even women’s watches are selling way-above retail for some watches. 
I love watches, but must say I love VCA too. A bit of variety is always great. As for H, I must say, I don’t carry most of my bags because of COVID and frankly my office is in LA and it’s gotten dangerous to carry or wear designer anything.
Happy Anniversary. I’m excited to see what you’ll get. Good luck going back into the office and enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Fabfashion

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, the one flower will flip unless you wear it tight.  The five flower will also… I tried that one on, and you really can’t see all the beautiful flowers.  Plus, the big bunch of flowers rotates to the bottom due to the weight.
> 
> Inventory is low, so it’s best to ask the SA to bring in pieces for you to try on.
> 
> As for Frivole, it is my favorite collection, and I love the WG pieces. I would definitely suggest asking the SA to bring in some pieces so you can try them on.
> 
> I am sure you will have a lot of fun!


That’s what I suspected. I couldn’t figure out how the flower will stay on top all the time. It would drive me crazy if I have to adjust it whenever it flops to the bottom and I definitely don’t like wearing my bracelet tight. Oh well, it looks so pretty in the pics on a stationary wrist. Lol. I’ll ask the lovely SA I spoke with to see if she can bring in the Frivole earrings and pendant along with the Alhambra. If that doesn’t work out I’ll check out the Toronto boutique when I get back. Thanks again for your input!


----------



## BigAkoya

Fabfashion said:


> Hi @marbella8, so good to see you!  I haven’t visited H forum in a long time. Nothing new on the H front as I’ve been working from home since March 2020 so there’s barely any need to carry a purse or get dressed up. (I missed it though!) Our office is reopening next month so I may find that I need to refresh my H collection at that point. Hehe.
> 
> There seems to be a consensus here on the vintage sized earrings. I’m hoping the boutique will have that in stock when I’m in Hawaii next week. I can’t wait to try on these lovely work of art. It’s our anniversary later this month so I’m hoping I may luck out with something shiny.  We now have a VCA boutique in Toronto as well but it’s about an hour away from me. I’m hoping to check that one out when I get back after my vacation. This could become another slippery slope indeed.
> 
> DH is trying to steer me into getting another watch instead of jewelry. I mentioned to him around Christmas that I’d like a day to day watch with a larger dial for my aging eyes so he’s been trying to get me to call our Rolex boutique. His rationale was that he thinks watches have better ROI. I mentioned to him that VCA has the best retention value of all the jewelry brands based on what I recently read. I think he knew that he lost that argument. Lol.


I am with hubby here.  I vote a nice Rolex, unless you already have a Rolex.  I’m a big Rolex fan and like men’s sizes, 40mm.  

For me, if I could only have one… I’d rather have a Rolex first, then VCA.

I vote watch!


----------



## Fabfashion

marbella8 said:


> Right now, watches have been crazy. Men’s watches usually retain value better than women’s, but again right now is unprecedented that even women’s watches are selling way-above retail for some watches.
> I love watches, but must say I love VCA too. A bit of variety is always great. As for H, I must say, I don’t carry most of my bags because of COVID and frankly my office is in LA and it’s gotten dangerous to carry or wear designer anything.
> Happy Anniversary. I’m excited to see what you’ll get. Good luck going back into the office and enjoy your vacation.



I didn’t realize how crazy the watches market has been until I stopped by a Rolex boutique last August and there was 1 watch in the entire store. Crazy, eh? My local SA said she doesn’t even do a waiting list anymore. They barely get any watches in each month and they get the most in the country.


----------



## Fabfashion

BigAkoya said:


> I am with hubby here.  I vote a nice Rolex, unless you already have a Rolex.  I’m a big Rolex fan and like men’s sizes, 40mm.
> 
> For me, if I could only have one… I’d rather have a Rolex first, then VCA.
> 
> I vote watch!


I have a couple of Rolex already but one is super small size 24 that they no longer make and I can’t see the time on it. Lol. It was my first and I’m hoping one of my girls will be able to wear it when they’re (much) older. Another is a dressier one in 32 but I really want a plain one—40 would be great! I also looked at the Explorer which comes in a 36 or a GMT. I plan to visit both the Rolex and VCA boutiques and hopefully, one will have some good stock on hand. I remembered when jewelry and watch boutiques not too long ago would have just about every models in every size and combination. This feels like Hermes where they never have a Birkin!


----------



## BigAkoya

Fabfashion said:


> I have a couple of Rolex already but one is super small size 24 that they no longer make and I can’t see the time on it. Lol. It was my first and I’m hoping one of my girls will be able to wear it when they’re (much) older. Another is a dressier one in 32 but I really want a plain one—40 would be great! I also looked at the Explorer which comes in a 36 or a GMT. I plan to visit both the Rolex and VCA boutiques and hopefully, one will have some good stock on hand. I remembered when jewelry and watch boutiques not too long ago would have just about every models in every size and combination. This feels like Hermes where they never have a Birkin!


As your current Rolexes are small, for sure I would get a Rolex over VCA.  I used to wear the classic 26mms then moved up the 31mm, then 36mm, now a 40mm is the size I love.
If you are considering a GMT or Explorer, I would also look at a Daytona, which is the watch I wear.  I love Daytonas, and they look great on women.  Clean yet bold, and I love chronographs. As you know, Daytonas are in hot demand, so you will need to wait.
I am so excited for you!  I love watch shopping.

I think you will rock in a 40mm! VCA is nice, but to me, there is nothing like a big chunky Rolex.

You can wear it everyday, and talking about what’s trending… Rolex is trending for sure, even though it’s a classic for the ages. 

Good luck deciding!


----------



## WingNut

BigAkoya said:


> As your current Rolexes are small, for sure I would get a Rolex over VCA.  I used to wear the classic 26mms then moved up the 31mm, then 36mm, now a 40mm is the size I love.
> If you are considering a GMT or Explorer, I would also look at a Daytona, which is the watch I wear.  I love Daytonas, and they look great on women.  Clean yet bold, and I love chronographs. As you know, Daytonas are in hot demand, so you will need to wait.
> I am so excited for you!  I love watch shopping.
> 
> I think you will rock in a 40mm! VCA is nice, but to me, there is nothing like a big chunky Rolex.
> 
> You can wear it everyday, and talking about what’s trending… Rolex is trending for sure, even though it’s a classic for the ages.
> 
> Good luck deciding!


I wholeheartedly 2nd all of this!


----------



## BigAkoya

WingNut said:


> I wholeheartedly 2nd all of this!
> View attachment 5343143


The Panda dial!    
I love love love the Panda dial.  I have the stainless version with the white dial (the "white metal only" Force is strong in me), but if I ever go two-tone again, I am going get the panda dial!  It is my favorite dial.

My husband loves two-tone (he poo pooed my super cute idea to get matching Daytona stainless versions), so I got my husband a two-tone Daytona.  I suggested the panda dial, but nope... he only wanted the classic black dial.

Love your Daytona and love love love your Panda dial!


----------



## BigAkoya

WingNut said:


> I wholeheartedly 2nd all of this!
> View attachment 5343143


Ooh ooh ooh.. let's team up on @Fabfashion and enable her to go to the Rolex side...

@Fabfashion since you also like WG/platinum, here is my stainless version to help enable you. 
I love a jumbo watch on a lady. Makes my wrist look so tiny. 

I hope this was somewhat helpful.


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

cindy663 said:


> Has anyone heard about this pop-up boutique at Valley Fair in Santa Clara, California?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newsroom - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Discover the lastest news of the Maison Van Cleef & Arpels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com


Do you have any news of this is a pop up boutique or just an installation? The other pop ups for vca look like tiny little stores but I’m unsure about how trying on and purchasing would go. The time slots are for 20m


----------



## Sonijj

BigAkoya said:


> If you want classic, the YG MOP is a classic, but it is also very subtle.
> If you want something bright, I would go for blue agate since you seem to imply you did not like carnelian.
> 
> Me... I love the carnelian.  That would be my first pick on your wrist.  The orange at the boutique will turn into a sunset red when you take it home and wear it in normal lighting.  I think the carnelian pops on your wrist... you cannot miss it.  It is the first thing my eyes goes to... love it.  Try it... close your eyes, then open them.  The eye goes right to the carnelian.
> Sunset red goes with everything, it pops.  Blue agate is tougher to match as it's more a summery fun look (e.g. I cannot see me wearing blue agate with dark winter clothes).  Carnelian to me is year round... summer or winter...timeless. I would skip the all gold; I think you have enough gold metal on your wrist.  I would also skip tiger's eye... it's a bit mellow to me on your wrist.  You need a stone that pops.
> 
> Just my two cents. Good luck!


Thank you so much! I really appreciate this! I originally wanted carnelian too as the red looks so regal online. I didn’t know the stone could get darker with time, thank you…perhaps it’s best to go with carnelian over black. Stay tuned!


----------



## DS2006

Sonijj said:


> Thank you so much! I really appreciate this! I originally wanted carnelian too as the red looks so regal online. I didn’t know the stone could get darker with time, thank you…perhaps it’s best to go with carnelian over black. Stay tuned!


I believe she is talking about lighting, not that carnelian actually darkens. There are different shades of red carnelian. Some lean orange, some lean brown, and some are a deeper red. I cannot wear any reds that lean orange or brown at all. I'd rather have true red or a burgundy red, personally. So much depends on one's coloring and preferences. You might have to see several to determine which looks best on you, and that may mean taking one home and seeing it in other lighting before deciding.


----------



## Sonijj

nicole0612 said:


> I would say for stones, mother of pearl is the most classic, followed by onyx. If you feel the Tigers Eye blends in too much, I would try the blue agate when you have the chance, that’s the most durable colorful stone since you don’t care for carnelian.


Thank you! Carnelian will change in lights so I’m thinking maybe that route vs onyx but definitely a good decision problem to have


----------



## nicole0612

Does anyone have enabling photos of a 10 or 20 motif necklace in Tigers Eye being worn? (Can be photos from the internet). I am feeling so tempted to ask for one with pretty yellow tones as they become harder to find. I have thought about this for years now, and each time a friend talks me out of it due to the color/stone not being as popular or “desirable”, but I think I should just accept that I love unique items that not everyone loves! Thanks


----------



## BigAkoya

Sonijj said:


> Thank you so much! I really appreciate this! I originally wanted carnelian too as the red looks so regal online. I didn’t know the stone could get darker with time, thank you…perhaps it’s best to go with carnelian over black. Stay tuned!


Hi!  I did not mean to imply Carnelian gets darker.  Carnelian is a translucent stone, meaning you can see through it.  More importantly, translucent stones will change color depending on the underlying material it sits on.  In the case of a bracelet, it will sit on skin.  If you wear a 20 motif, it will sit on top of clothes.

If you hold the bracelet up in the air, the carnelian shade will look different, and if you place it on a white sheet of paper, it will again look different.  That was the point I wanted to make.  You need to love it when it sits on your skin, and in my opinion, while wearing it at home, at night, in indoor lighting.

Carnelian will never be red... it will either be orange-red (drop of yellow) or brick/claret red (drop of brown).  You get the idea... you just need to pick the secondary color you can live with in the absence of pure red.

Black is nice and bold, but black to me is not a happy bold.  If you want a happy bold color, blue agate and orange-red carnelian would be the top two picks for me.  On blue agate vs. carnelian since we're splitting hairs... Blue agate is gorgeous to me.  I love that pop of blue, super stunning.  The tradeoff is, to me, blue agate is a summer color, and I can't see myself wearing that with the dark colors of winter.  Carnelian is year round... summer and winter.

All that said... I know you did not mention YG MOP.  Have you considered MOP?  It's not a happy color as you wanted, but to me it pops!  MOP just glows against skin, and it matches everything.  Just another idea in case you might be interested in MOP.

It's 100% preference on what you like.  Good luck to you!


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> Does anyone have enabling photos of a 10 or 20 motif necklace in Tigers Eye being worn? (Can be photos from the internet). I am feeling so tempted to ask for one with pretty yellow tones as they become harder to find. I have thought about this for years now, and each time a friend talks me out of it due to the color/stone not being as popular or “desirable”, but I think I should just accept that I love unique items that not everyone loves! Thanks


I think you should go for it if you have been thinking about it for years.  They obviously make tiger's eye because it sells.  Is it the top seller?  No, but top sellers tend to be the classics. Be different.  Let people drool and say "wow, I've never seen tiger's eye before... it's so gorgeous."

If you get a 20, it will not hang against skin which is the problem.  It will hang against clothes, and it will pop.  Tiger's eye will look very very different on  20... imagine your tiger's eye 20 hanging against a black top, a red top, or even a white top.  Think black top, black skinny jeans, Chanel beige ballet flats, matching Chanel Beige Claire bag!      You can channel Audrey Hepburn.
Any other color except beige (e.g. skin color) will make the tiger's eye pop.  The striations will be stunning and look almost like liquid gold.

I say order it before it is discontinued.  Grab it!

EDIT:  Here is a photo I found on the website.  Gorgeous... just don't wear tiger's eye against skin.  It needs a contrast color such as black as a background to make the tiger's eye pop.


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> I think you should go for it if you have been thinking about it for years.  They obviously make tiger's eye because it sells.  Is it the top seller?  No, but top sellers tend to be the classics. Be different.  Let people drool and say "wow, I've never seen tiger's eye before... it's so gorgeous."
> 
> If you get a 20, it will not hang against skin which is the problem.  It will hang against clothes, and it will pop.  Tiger's eye will look very very different on  20... imagine your tiger's eye 20 hanging against a black top, a red top, or even a white top.  Think black top, black skinny jeans, Chanel beige ballet flats, matching Chanel Beige Claire bag!      You can channel Audrey Hepburn.
> Any other color except beige (e.g. skin color) will make the tiger's eye pop.  The striations will be stunning and look almost like liquid gold.
> 
> I say order it before it is discontinued.  Grab it!
> 
> EDIT:  Here is a photo I found on the website.  Gorgeous... just don't wear tiger's eye against skin.  It needs a contrast color such as black as a background to make the tiger's eye pop.
> 
> View attachment 5343395


Thank you for the enabling me! I think it will stand out against my skin even, since I have no tan at all, more like ecru with blue undertones, but regardless, the necklace would hang over my top since I always wear either 10+5 or 20s, and I wear black, dark blue and charcoal tops most often. I think TE is so pretty with ecru/white/off white as well (for example, the two motif butterfly earrings).


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you for the enabling me! I think it will stand out against my skin even, since I have no tan at all, more like ecru with blue undertones, but regardless, the necklace would hang over my top since I always wear either 10+5 or 20s, and I wear black, dark blue and charcoal tops most often. I think TE is so pretty with ecru/white/off white as well (for example, the two motif butterfly earrings).


Blue, black, and charcoal would be fabulous with it.
Aside from black (I love black), I think a deep marine blue would be stunning.  Think of it as lapis in reverse.  Your deep marine blue is the lapis background, and the tiger's eye are pops of "gold" you see in lapis.  Blue and gold are beautiful to me. 

Yes to white also.  I love white in the summer, and if I had that necklace, I would wear a white top, my red skinny Bermuda shorts, my Chanel beige espadrilles, and that tiger's eye 20!  Super fun.  For a more muted and elegant look... an ivory top and camel pants. Then, toss on that tiger's eye.  So many options for both winter and summer. 

One more thought... you, the animal clips expert!   
Do you have the super cute little lion?  He would look fabulous hiding and hanging on your 20!   He would not pop, he would blend in, but that's the whole point.  Navy top, 20 tiger's eye, with a sneaky little lion hiding in the clovers.  That would be beyond super cute to me.  Just a thought to grab him if you might be interested.


----------



## Sonijj

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I did not mean to imply Carnelian gets darker.  Carnelian is a translucent stone, meaning you can see through it.  More importantly, translucent stones will change color depending on the underlying material it sits on.  In the case of a bracelet, it will sit on skin.  If you wear a 20 motif, it will sit on top of clothes.
> 
> If you hold the bracelet up in the air, the carnelian shade will look different, and if you place it on a white sheet of paper, it will again look different.  That was the point I wanted to make.  You need to love it when it sits on your skin, and in my opinion, while wearing it at home, at night, in indoor lighting.
> 
> Carnelian will never be red... it will either be orange-red (drop of yellow) or brick/claret red (drop of brown).  You get the idea... you just need to pick the secondary color you can live with in the absence of pure red.
> 
> Black is nice and bold, but black to me is not a happy bold.  If you want a happy bold color, blue agate and orange-red carnelian would be the top two picks for me.  On blue agate vs. carnelian since we're splitting hairs... Blue agate is gorgeous to me.  I love that pop of blue, super stunning.  The tradeoff is, to me, blue agate is a summer color, and I can't see myself wearing that with the dark colors of winter.  Carnelian is year round... summer and winter.
> 
> All that said... I know you did not mention YG MOP.  Have you considered MOP?  It's not a happy color as you wanted, but to me it pops!  MOP just glows against skin, and it matches everything.  Just another idea in case you might be interested in MOP.
> 
> It's 100% preference on what you like.  Good luck to you!


This is great thank you so much for the details! I did want happy color… rough few years battling breast cancer and losing my mom  
I really appreciate this thank you for the in depth expertise!


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> Blue, black, and charcoal would be fabulous with it.
> Aside from black (I love black), I think a deep marine blue would be stunning.  Think of it as lapis in reverse.  Your deep marine blue is the lapis background, and the tiger's eye are pops of "gold" you see in lapis.  Blue and gold are beautiful to me.
> 
> Yes to white also.  I love white in the summer, and if I had that necklace, I would wear a white top, my red skinny Bermuda shorts, my Chanel beige espadrilles, and that tiger's eye 20!  Super fun.  For a more muted and elegant look... an ivory top and camel pants. Then, toss on that tiger's eye.  So many options for both winter and summer.
> 
> One more thought... you, the animal clips expert!
> Do you have the super cute little lion?  He would look fabulous hiding and hanging on your 20!   He would not pop, he would blend in, but that's the whole point.  Navy top, 20 tiger's eye, with a sneaky little lion hiding in the clovers.  That would be beyond super cute to me.  Just a thought to grab him if you might be interested.


Thank you for all of the creative ideas! I’m not great at pairing outfits and jewelry, so it’s always nice to get another perspective. The tone on tone TE clip and necklace is an interesting idea, one more thing to think about.


----------



## Fabfashion

WingNut said:


> I wholeheartedly 2nd all of this!
> View attachment 5343143


I wish I can get a Daytona. It’s like a unicorn even years ago. My DH’s cousin was looking for one about 15 years ago and ended up getting one when he visited Singapore. I heard that there’s more available in Europe but I’m not heading that way soon. I’m quite open to different models as long as they are the right size and available. Last August when we were in Hawaii, the boutique didn’t get any new shipment for the whole 2 weeks we were there. Finger crossed. 

@WingNut, your watch is absolutely gorgeous! 

@BigAkoya, I love your watch! I’m almost afraid to go to Rolex next week for fear of disappointment (in lack of stock). 

I’m resorting to watching Rolex unboxing on YT for entertainment last night. Lol. 

I’m also checking all the VCA pics here on tPF for inspiration. Too many combos to drool lover. Will let you know if I find anything in Hawaii. I always love getting things when I’m there. Best type of anniversary gifts and souvenirs ever.


----------



## Fabfashion

I’m drooling over this…



Will go nicely with Daytona on the other wrist.


----------



## saligator

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you for the enabling me! I think it will stand out against my skin even, since I have no tan at all, more like ecru with blue undertones, but regardless, the necklace would hang over my top since I always wear either 10+5 or 20s, and I wear black, dark blue and charcoal tops most often. I think TE is so pretty with ecru/white/off white as well (for example, the two motif butterfly earrings).


I wear my TE VCA VA bracelet against my skin and it is fine. It depends on your skin undertones!


----------



## nicole0612

saligator said:


> I wear my TE VCA VA bracelet against my skin and it is fine. It depends on your skin undertones!


I remember drooling over your TE bracelet. If I recall correctly it was beautiful striations!


----------



## 911snowball

nicole, I am attaching a pic that started my love of TE. This is from a TPF  member from many years ago, I have not seen her recently but her stunning photo sold me on the stone. Her coloring is similar to mine and for me this is a great everyday look that can be worn over and over with sweaters, jackets and other things so beautifully.  I love TE and as Big A stated, it is a true classic.


----------



## 911snowball

I always love when Maria Bartiromo wears her TE 20 motif- it looks just fantastic against ivory/cream


----------



## nicole0612

911snowball said:


> nicole, I am attaching a pic that started my love of TE. This is from a TPF  member from many years ago, I have not seen her recently but her stunning photo sold me on the stone. Her coloring is similar to mine and for me this is a great everyday look that can be worn over and over with sweaters, jackets and other things so beautifully.  I love TE and as Big A stated, it is a true classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343596


Thank you Snowball. What a gorgeous neutral, thanks for posting the photo. I even have these earrings, in vintage size.


----------



## lynne_ross

nicole0612 said:


> Does anyone have enabling photos of a 10 or 20 motif necklace in Tigers Eye being worn? (Can be photos from the internet). I am feeling so tempted to ask for one with pretty yellow tones as they become harder to find. I have thought about this for years now, and each time a friend talks me out of it due to the color/stone not being as popular or “desirable”, but I think I should just accept that I love unique items that not everyone loves! Thanks


Oh I want to see this too. I love tiger eye. I think it is one of the prettier stones and goes so well with many colour of clothing.


----------



## lynne_ross

911snowball said:


> nicole, I am attaching a pic that started my love of TE. This is from a TPF  member from many years ago, I have not seen her recently but her stunning photo sold me on the stone. Her coloring is similar to mine and for me this is a great everyday look that can be worn over and over with sweaters, jackets and other things so beautifully.  I love TE and as Big A stated, it is a true classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343596


That is a gorgeous necklace. Dreaming now too.


----------



## BigAkoya

So much happy talk of carnelian and tiger's eye...
Here’s some enabling….

I thought I would post my favorite celebrity photo.  I love Melanie Thierry’ carnelian 20 and tiger's eye & carnelian 16.
I love love love those two necklaces layered together, and the stone combo is the bomb!  Talk about bright and happy! 

@nicole0612 ... see how gorgeous that tiger's eye is... like gleaming liquid gold against her ivory white top. 
@Sonijj ... check out her happy orange-red carnelian. Stare closely at the carnelian... you will see a lot of orange-red.  Pop! Pop! Pop!

P.S. For WG lovers.. in case you are wondering how the 16 WG version looks, it's a flop, at least for what I was hoping for.  I tried the WG 16 with a WG MOP 20, and while it's very nice, it's also very subtle.  It does not pop like this... so sad.   

I hope some of you are enabled.


----------



## nightbefore

Fabfashion said:


> I’m drooling over this…
> View attachment 5343548
> 
> 
> Will go nicely with Daytona on the other wrist.


I love this combo too, it is gorgeous! I think it is the most stunning pave/stone combination


----------



## nicole0612

Fabfashion said:


> I’m drooling over this…
> View attachment 5343548
> 
> 
> Will go nicely with Daytona on the other wrist.



They need to add a 10 motif ASAP!


----------



## nightbefore

nicole0612 said:


> They need to add a 10 motif ASAP!


I’ve just bought my first 5 motif (YG MOP) and I can’t stop looking at it  (I was never really a bracelet person). Now I want to add another one to my collection (probably YG onyx to be able to wear it as a 10 motif too), but I can’t make up my mind on stacking. I think 5 motif on its own looks very lovely too. So if I decide to skip stacking, I am considering to get this combo and a chain extender to wear as a necklace with white shirts. It is so hard to make up my mind, VCA problems…  I think 10 motif with this combo would so gorgeous. We need more modshots of pave/onyx as an enabler  I am also wondering if diamond motifs tend to flip


----------



## DS2006

nightbefore said:


> I’ve just bought my first 5 motif (YG MOP) and I can’t stop looking at it  (I was never really a bracelet person). Now I want to add another one to my collection (probably YG onyx to be able to wear it as a 10 motif too), but I can’t make up my mind on stacking. I think 5 motif on its own looks very lovely too. So if I decide to skip stacking, I am considering to get this combo and a chain extender to wear as a necklace with white shirts. It is so hard to make up my mind, VCA problems…  I think 10 motif with this combo would so gorgeous. We need more modshots of pave/onyx as an enabler  I am also wondering if diamond motifs tend to flip



My wg onyx pave bracelet is my favorite VCA piece! Sure, motifs can flip, but the reverse side of pave motifs are beautiful, too! 

For you, the yg onyx would be great to add. I am mostly focusing on wg onyx and mop for my Alhambra since those are the most versatile for me. However, I am inclined to get a few more pieces of yg, because the carnelian and blue agate are too hard to resist!


----------



## Fabfashion

nightbefore said:


> I’ve just bought my first 5 motif (YG MOP) and I can’t stop looking at it  (I was never really a bracelet person). Now I want to add another one to my collection (probably YG onyx to be able to wear it as a 10 motif too), but I can’t make up my mind on stacking. I think 5 motif on its own looks very lovely too. So if I decide to skip stacking, I am considering to get this combo and a chain extender to wear as a necklace with white shirts. It is so hard to make up my mind, VCA problems…  I think 10 motif with this combo would so gorgeous. We need more modshots of pave/onyx as an enabler  I am also wondering if diamond motifs tend to flip



That’s a great idea on the chain extender. I’m really loving this bracelet combination.


----------



## Fabfashion

DS2006 said:


> My wg onyx pave bracelet is my favorite VCA piece! Sure, motifs can flip, but the reverse side of pave motifs are beautiful, too!
> 
> For you, the yg onyx would be great to add. I am mostly focusing on wg onyx and mop for my Alhambra since those are the most versatile for me. However, I am inclined to get a few more pieces of yg, because the carnelian and blue agate are too hard to resist!


@DS2006, would you by chance have a photo of what the reverse side looks like?


----------



## DS2006

Fabfashion said:


> @DS2006, would you by chance have a photo of what the reverse side looks like?


I actually do have a picture of the backside of a yellow gold motif that I had. You can see the diamonds through the back side and there is the center bead. Obviously the white gold is more invisible since it blends in with the diamonds.


----------



## nightbefore

Some extra enablers from instagram  @Fabfashion


----------



## Fabfashion

DS2006 said:


> I actually do have a picture of the backside of a yellow gold motif that I had. You can see the diamonds through the back side and there is the center bead. Obviously the white gold is more invisible since it blends in with the diamonds.


Thank you so much, @DS2006!

Just out of curiosity…if one stacks 2 VCA bracelets together (like 2 of the 5 motifs), do they tangle up?


----------



## Fabfashion

nightbefore said:


> Some extra enablers from instagram  @Fabfashion




Oh wow! Love the long necklace!


----------



## doloresmia

DS2006 said:


> Tahitian pearl studs would be the least expensive option until you can get some PG VCA earrings. The gray mop is from Tahitian pearl oyster shells.  Check out Pearl Paradise or American Pearl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tahitian Pearls
> 
> 
> The finest, natural-color Tahitian pearl jewelry on the Internet. Top quality pearls at 80% off retail prices. Visit Pearl Paradise Today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pearlparadise.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tahitian Pearl Earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanpearl.com



My YG studs black pearl arrived and this was a great suggestion! Pearl paradise was very fast and responsive. Pearls have more luster in real life although vca grey mop is still more gorgeous!

Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## nicole0612

Here is WG onyx pave vs YG guilloche pave. When the motifs flip, the white gold pave is definitely less noticeable than the yellow gold pave. The back of the WG pave looks similar to the front, so you don’t really notice that it has flipped. I have never worn them as a necklace with an extender, but I have tried on both with another similar five motif around the back of the neck (YG 5 motif and WG GMOP). I have tried on the 5 motif YG pave guilloche attached as a jaunty accent to yellow gold 10+5. Sorry no modeling photos because they were tried on in my house in lounge clothes.


----------



## doloresmia

nicole0612 said:


> Does anyone have enabling photos of a 10 or 20 motif necklace in Tigers Eye being worn? (Can be photos from the internet). I am feeling so tempted to ask for one with pretty yellow tones as they become harder to find. I have thought about this for years now, and each time a friend talks me out of it due to the color/stone not being as popular or “desirable”, but I think I should just accept that I love unique items that not everyone loves! Thanks



Here is mine! I usually layer with my 20 YG mop but added the 10 YG Carnelian after seeing BigAkoya’s post. The black and TE looks awesome… and mine are to compare how cream can work.


----------



## nicole0612

doloresmia said:


> Here is mine! I usually layer with my 20 YG mop but added the 10 YG Carnelian after seeing BigAkoya’s post. The black and TE looks awesome… and mine are to compare how cream can work.
> 
> View attachment 5344215
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344216


I love this so much! Thanks for posting that photo! Major enabling! Your TE is the 20 motif doubled up with 20 MOP (+ Carnelian)?


----------



## doloresmia

nicole0612 said:


> I love this so much! Thanks for posting that photo! Major enabling! Your TE is the 20 motif doubled up with 20 MOP (+ Carnelian)?



Yes TE and MOP are 20s, carnelian is 10


----------



## nicole0612

What are group thoughts on new items to be added to the regular line? I hesitate to SO onyx pave 10 or guilloche pave 10 because I really feel they will be added to the regular line in the next couple of years. Similar to Blue Agate, which was added in a second necklace length after a year or two.


----------



## nicole0612

doloresmia said:


> Yes TE and MOP are 20s, carnelian is 10


Your TE is gorgeous!


----------



## doloresmia

nicole0612 said:


> Your TE is gorgeous!



Thank you! Crazy story I wore it to the theater late last year - first time in a public arena and all that. I lost my necklace. 

Many calls later with lost and found, the restaurant, the police and my insurance…. Theater Cleaning crew found it on the floor where we had been sitting and returned it.

I have no idea how it fell off. The clasp was in tact, I have long hair and it literally would have had to slip over my hair and off my neck and head

Just so grateful to get it back!


----------



## DS2006

Fabfashion said:


> Thank you so much, @DS2006!
> 
> Just out of curiosity…if one stacks 2 VCA bracelets together (like 2 of the 5 motifs), do they tangle up?



I actually haven't done it yet! I have the solid wg hammered 5 motif that I could wear with the onyx/pave, but I don't want a single scratch on that onyx/pave!   I think lots of people here do wear two together, though. I know @BigAkoya bought a second mop 5 motif specifically to wear with her other one. So I doubt tangling is a problem!


----------



## Fabfashion

nicole0612 said:


> Here is WG onyx pave vs YG guilloche pave. When the motifs flip, the white gold pave is definitely less noticeable than the yellow gold pave. The back of the WG pave looks similar to the front, so you don’t really notice that it has flipped. I have never worn them as a necklace with an extender, but I have tried on both with another similar five motif around the back of the neck (YG 5 motif and WG GMOP). I have tried on the 5 motif YG pave guilloche attached as a jaunty accent to yellow gold 10+5. Sorry no modeling photos because they were tried on in my house in lounge clothes.





nicole0612 said:


> Here is WG onyx pave vs YG guilloche pave. When the motifs flip, the white gold pave is definitely less noticeable than the yellow gold pave. The back of the WG pave looks similar to the front, so you don’t really notice that it has flipped. I have never worn them as a necklace with an extender, but I have tried on both with another similar five motif around the back of the neck (YG 5 motif and WG GMOP). I have tried on the 5 motif YG pave guilloche attached as a jaunty accent to yellow gold 10+5. Sorry no modeling photos because they were tried on in my house in lounge clothes.



Your collection is gorgeous! I’m such a novice. I didn’t realize that the last pic was the reverse side of the onyx pave. I was about to ask which one that was. Lol. I honestly didn’t know that the back of the onyx motif may not be the same shade of black as the front. I do love this style though. Thank you for showing me. I’m not sure that I can rock the flora ring look but I think the onyx pave bracelet would go nicely with my Cartier pave ceramic Love ring.


DS2006 said:


> I actually haven't done it yet! I have the solid wg hammered 5 motif that I could wear with the onyx/pave, but I don't want a single scratch on that onyx/pave!   I think lots of people here do wear two together, though. I know @BigAkoya bought a second mop 5 motif specifically to wear with her other one. So I doubt tangling is a problem!


I’d be afraid of scratching too. I’m that way with my bangle bracelets. Bought more bangles to stack but never did.  I’m hoping the boutique will have good pieces to try on next week.


----------



## Fabfashion

Don’t mean to stray into the Rolex/watches category in the VCA forum. Just wanted to mention to @marbella8 @WingNut @BigAkoya that I called the Rolex boutique in Honolulu yesterday and the SA said they have not one watch in the store. He said they get shipment sporadically and whatever come in get sold out right away. Between Rolex and VCA, I’m hoping I won’t come home empty handed. May have to pop by Cartier and Tiffany if all else fails. Last August was the same way, I ended up with a couple of small Tiffany pendants because no one had any stock. 

Is it the same at the VCA boutique(s) where you are too?


----------



## nightbefore

@nicole0612 your collection is amazing! Thank you very much for the photos, I love your GMOP too. I was actually hoping to get GMOP YG in some point if I ever want to stack my YG MOP

@DS2006 I have the same problem, I was always distant to bracelets because I was afraid to scratch them or my laptop while typing  The stacks look beautiful on photos but I am always wondering how they look when they move down. Btw, as I said before I am also in love with the single 5 motif look. I look at the photos with two bracelets, I get enabled and then couple of minutes later I look at my wrist and I tell myself “but it looks so stunning on its own!” Then my mind begins to come up with all possible excuses to not stack (most of them generally go away pretty quickly) except for one: but VCA also never stacks their 5 motif bracelets on modelling shots. I mean they stack perlee bracelets, rings but almost never the 5 motifs. Not even with a second 5 motif. So I end up with: “see I am not the only one finding them very beautiful on it’s own, even VCA thinks that they have enough presence and they are pretty on their own  sometimes I feel like I just spend too much time on wondering what to buy next…


----------



## EpiFanatic

nightbefore said:


> @nicole0612 your collection is amazing! Thank you very much for the photos, I love your GMOP too. I was actually hoping to get GMOP YG in some point if I ever want to stack my YG MOP
> 
> @DS2006 I have the same problem, I was always distant to bracelets because I was afraid to scratch them or my laptop while typing  The stacks look beautiful on photos but I am always wondering how they look when they move down. Btw, as I said before I am also in love with the single 5 motif look. I look at the photos with two bracelets, I get enabled and then couple of minutes later I look at my wrist and I tell myself “but it looks so stunning on its own!” Then my mind begins to come up with all possible excuses to not stack (most of them generally go away pretty quickly) except for one: but VCA also never stacks their 5 motif bracelets on modelling shots. I mean they stack perlee bracelets, rings but almost never the 5 motifs. Not even with a second 5 motif. So I end up with: “see I am not the only one finding them very beautiful on it’s own, even VCA thinks that they have enough presence and they are pretty on their own  sometimes I feel like I just spend too much time on wondering what to buy next…


I love how they look stacked.  But 70% of the time, I wear my 5 motifs alone.  Each 5 motif has it's own unique personality and beauty.  Chalcedony and WG is soft and interesting.  Onyx and WG is bold with an attitude.  Carnelian and WG is "look at me!  look at me!"  Well, I also usually wear my bangles (I only have two) alone too, at least 90% of the time.  I focus too much on the details and I think I find it harder to take a step back and enjoy the stacked look as a whole.  And scratches bother me.  Even knowing that it's scratching bothers me, even if I can't see it.  So I have all my own mental issues to contend with.  I guess everyone is different, and comes from a different place.  But I picky enough to want most of my pieces in WG "in case" I want to stack.  Ok, maybe lots of mental issues.


----------



## DS2006

@Fabfashion  There are no Rolex watches at my AD, either. I went in the fall and apparently anything that comes in is already sold to people waiting!  I think VCA boutiques are low in stock everywhere, although I suspect newly opened boutiques may have more stock.


----------



## nicole0612

doloresmia said:


> Thank you! Crazy story I wore it to the theater late last year - first time in a public arena and all that. I lost my necklace.
> 
> Many calls later with lost and found, the restaurant, the police and my insurance…. Theater Cleaning crew found it on the floor where we had been sitting and returned it.
> 
> I have no idea how it fell off. The clasp was in tact, I have long hair and it literally would have had to slip over my hair and off my neck and head
> 
> Just so grateful to get it back!


That is a miracle! The same thing happened to me 2 days ago with a necklace. I just had a weird feeling and I found it caught in the waistband of my skirt. The clasp has no issues, but I have long, thick hair, I almost wonder if our hair gets into the clasp and somehow releases the latch. In any case; that would be so stressful but I am glad the outcome was a happy one!


----------



## nicole0612

Fabfashion said:


> Your collection is gorgeous! I’m such a novice. I didn’t realize that the last pic was the reverse side of the onyx pave. I was about to ask which one that was. Lol. I honestly didn’t know that the back of the onyx motif may not be the same shade of black as the front. I do love this style though. Thank you for showing me. I’m not sure that I can rock the flora ring look but I think the onyx pave bracelet would go nicely with my Cartier pave ceramic Love ring.
> 
> I’d be afraid of scratching too. I’m that way with my bangle bracelets. Bought more bangles to stack but never did.  I’m hoping the boutique will have good pieces to try on next week.


Thank you! I should clarify! These are the ones I have strung together to make a necklace out of the pave bracelets. 
The first photo is face forward pave, the second photo shows one motif of the YG pave and one motif of the WG pave flipped over for comparison.
The third and fourth photos are the necklace combos I have tried: WG onyx pave + WG GMOP and YG guilloche pave + YG hammered. So the backside of the onyx pave is the 2nd photo. The photo I believe you think is the backside of the onyx pave is WG GMOP linked with the onyx pave to make 10. I didn’t want to confuse you.


----------



## EpiFanatic

DS2006 said:


> @Fabfashion  There are no Rolex watches at my AD, either. I went in the fall and apparently anything that comes in is already sold to people waiting!  I think VCA boutiques are low in stock everywhere, although I suspect newly opened boutiques may have more stock.


Yup. Agree with @DS2006 .  I would venture to say that ROLEX at retail is the hardest to come by, if all the bigs, Hermes, Chanel, VCA, excluding PP and AP.  Best of luck at VCA.  Cartier is probably gonna be a good option. Bulgari is often fully stocked.


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> My wg onyx pave bracelet is my favorite VCA piece! Sure, motifs can flip, but the reverse side of pave motifs are beautiful, too!
> 
> For you, the yg onyx would be great to add. I am mostly focusing on wg onyx and mop for my Alhambra since those are the most versatile for me. However, I am inclined to get a few more pieces of yg, because the carnelian and blue agate are too hard to resist!


Focus!  Finish up your WG collection.  Don't get sidetracked!     No to carnelian and no to blue agate.  Get the WG Clover instead.  I recall you were considering a diamond bangle or the Clover bangle.  I think you will really love the WG Clover bangle.  You already have several nice VA bracelets.  Bracelets and bangles are very different to me.  Go for a bangle next.  The WG Clover will go fabulous with your Magic Oynx.


----------



## BigAkoya

nightbefore said:


> Some extra enablers from instagram  @Fabfashion



That Cosmos oynx BTF.  So striking.  You don't see it often.  I'm saving that photo just in case I cave and decide to get that ring for the oynx set.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> Focus!  Finish up your WG collection.  Don't get sidetracked!     No to carnelian and no to blue agate.  Get the WG Clover instead.  I recall you were considering a diamond bangle or the Clover bangle.  I think you will really love the WG Clover bangle.  You already have several nice VA bracelets.  Bracelets and bangles are very different to me.  Go for a bangle next.  The WG Clover will go fabulous with your Magic Oynx.



Ohhhh, that's a very enabling post!  The clover is very, very tempting! I do need to decide soon, because one more price increase may make me draw a hard line.  Seriously, thanks for the redirection!


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> What are group thoughts on new items to be added to the regular line? I hesitate to SO onyx pave 10 or guilloche pave 10 because I really feel they will be added to the regular line in the next couple of years. Similar to Blue Agate, which was added in a second necklace length after a year or two.


I think good odds for an oynx pave 10.  How about this as an idea? 
I love two of the same bracelets worn together.  Would you consider getting a second 5 oynx pave bracelet? 
Depending on how much you shorten it, you could fake a 10 temporarily if really wanted the 10 look.  As you know a 10 motif spacing is not the same as a 5 motif spacing, plus, you see the clasps.  If that doesn't bother you, you could create your 10 look. 

Then, if/when a 10 onyx pave comes out, you could get that and wear you two 5s together at the same time.


----------



## BigAkoya

Fabfashion said:


> Your collection is gorgeous! I’m such a novice. I didn’t realize that the last pic was the reverse side of the onyx pave. I was about to ask which one that was. Lol. I honestly didn’t know that the back of the onyx motif may not be the same shade of black as the front. I do love this style though. Thank you for showing me. I’m not sure that I can rock the flora ring look but I think the onyx pave bracelet would go nicely with my Cartier pave ceramic Love ring.
> 
> I’d be afraid of scratching too. I’m that way with my bangle bracelets. Bought more bangles to stack but never did.  I’m hoping the boutique will have good pieces to try on next week.


As @DS2006 mentioned, I have two WG MOP 5 motif bracelets that I wear together.  I wear them loose (only two links removed), and they don't get tangled.  I really love the look as the two bracelets fit nicely together in their alternating non-motif spots, so it gives the look of a bolder bracelet.  Something to consider.


----------



## BigAkoya

Fabfashion said:


> Don’t mean to stray into the Rolex/watches category in the VCA forum. Just wanted to mention to @marbella8 @WingNut @BigAkoya that I called the Rolex boutique in Honolulu yesterday and the SA said they have not one watch in the store. He said they get shipment sporadically and whatever come in get sold out right away. Between Rolex and VCA, I’m hoping I won’t come home empty handed. May have to pop by Cartier and Tiffany if all else fails. Last August was the same way, I ended up with a couple of small Tiffany pendants because no one had any stock.
> 
> Is it the same at the VCA boutique(s) where you are too?


If I may share my thoughts on a Rolex... 
Rolexes are in very high demand, and you will need to order one and wait.  It's just the way it is.  It's worse than VCA.  Rolex purchases are not like 15 years ago when your cousin purchased a Daytona.  As FYI, over the past 10 years, 
I have purchased half a dozen Rolexes, and not one was an in-stock purchase.  I have had to order all of them.  

For me, I like to buy my Rolexes at my local AD.  You can build a relationship, and you can be sure to get what you want.  If you really want a Daytona, I would go to your local AD.  There is a super long list for the stainless Daytona, and that is even if the boutique will put you on the wait list.  I am sure you've heard stories where people are told they cannot even get on the wait list. Since you already have Rolexes, I am sure you can get on the wait list.  If you want a two-tone Daytona, that is a bit easier, but you still have to wait.  As FYI, I had to wait a little over two years for my stainless Daytona.  Even if you do not want a Daytona but want a GMT (Pepsi / Batman), you will need to order and wait.  My point is, it's almost zero odds you can walk into any store and "try on" a Daytona or a GMT which are high demand watches. 

If you want Rolex or VCA, I personally would not compromise and go to Tiffany or Cartier just to get something locally on your vacation.  You'll still end up wanting that Rolex or VCA piece.   Maybe decide what you want and just order it.  That would be the best way to secure it.  Plus, you won't be wasting your time chasing these items which really are commodity goods that do not need to be purchased in Hawaii.

You can spend the time enjoying your wonderful vacation!  There are so many sights to see in Hawaii.  
I am sure you will have a great time!


----------



## Fabfashion

DS2006 said:


> Ohhhh, that's a very enabling post!  The clover is very, very tempting! I do need to decide soon, because one more price increase may make me draw a hard line.  Seriously, thanks for the redirection!


Is there a price increase for VCA coming soon or has one already happened in 2022? I checked back the price on Rolex watches I looked at online last August and they’ve gone up on average of about $1K. I haven’t seen Cartier price increase this year yet but I haven’t followed that closely.


----------



## tenshix

doloresmia said:


> Thank you! Crazy story I wore it to the theater late last year - first time in a public arena and all that. I lost my necklace.
> 
> Many calls later with lost and found, the restaurant, the police and my insurance…. Theater Cleaning crew found it on the floor where we had been sitting and returned it.
> 
> I have no idea how it fell off. The clasp was in tact, I have long hair and it literally would have had to slip over my hair and off my neck and head
> 
> Just so grateful to get it back!



Oh my gosh I’m so glad you were able to get this back!!


----------



## Fabfashion

BigAkoya said:


> If I may share my thoughts on a Rolex...
> Rolexes are in very high demand, and you will need to order one and wait.  It's just the way it is.  It's worse than VCA.  Rolex purchases are not like 15 years ago when your cousin purchased a Daytona.  As FYI, over the past 10 years,
> I have purchased half a dozen Rolexes, and not one was an in-stock purchase.  I have had to order all of them.
> 
> For me, I like to buy my Rolexes at my local AD.  You can build a relationship, and you can be sure to get what you want.  If you really want a Daytona, I would go to your local AD.  There is a super long list for the stainless Daytona, and that is even if the boutique will put you on the wait list.  I am sure you've heard stories where people are told they cannot even get on the wait list. Since you already have Rolexes, I am sure you can get on the wait list.  If you want a two-tone Daytona, that is a bit easier, but you still have to wait.  As FYI, I had to wait a little over two years for my stainless Daytona.  Even if you do not want a Daytona but want a GMT (Pepsi / Batman), you will need to order and wait.  My point is, it's almost zero odds you can walk into any store and "try on" a Daytona or a GMT which are high demand watches.
> 
> If you want Rolex or VCA, I personally would not compromise and go to Tiffany or Cartier just to get something locally on your vacation.  You'll still end up wanting that Rolex or VCA piece.   Maybe decide what you want and just order it.  That would be the best way to secure it.  Plus, you won't be wasting your time chasing these items which really are commodity goods that do not need to be purchased in Hawaii.
> 
> You can spend the time enjoying your wonderful vacation!  There are so many sights to see in Hawaii.
> I am sure you will have a great time!



Good advice, @BigAkoya. Much appreciated! I used to enjoy going to boutiques in Waikiki to browse around after little ones finished with their swimming and lunch. I’m not one to spend all day at the beach so it’s surf and sun for the family then the afternoon is just walking about or driving around the islands. I also enjoyed checking out both old favourite restaurants or trying new ones. I’ll see what the VCA and Rolex boutiques have in Hawaii. Even though VCA may not have much in stock, I’m hoping to at least trying things on for and see what sizes I need. Then once I’m back I’ll check in with the local VCA boutique here as well as my Rolex SA.


----------



## DS2006

Fabfashion said:


> Is there a price increase for VCA coming soon or has one already happened in 2022? I checked back the price on Rolex watches I looked at online last August and they’ve gone up on average of about $1K. I haven’t seen Cartier price increase this year yet but I haven’t followed that closely.


VCA sometimes goes a few years without an increase, but it is possible they might have one this year. No word yet, though.


----------



## Fabfashion

doloresmia said:


> Thank you! Crazy story I wore it to the theater late last year - first time in a public arena and all that. I lost my necklace.
> 
> Many calls later with lost and found, the restaurant, the police and my insurance…. Theater Cleaning crew found it on the floor where we had been sitting and returned it.
> 
> I have no idea how it fell off. The clasp was in tact, I have long hair and it literally would have had to slip over my hair and off my neck and head
> 
> Just so grateful to get it back!


Glad to hear you got it back. I have a long hair and there was a time my necklace slid off. I think I must have clasped it with my hair entwined into the loop and so it didn’t really close properly. Luckily I noticed when I went to put on my coat before leaving the house.


----------



## Fabfashion

DS2006 said:


> VCA sometimes goes a few years without an increase, but it is possible they might have one this year. No word yet, though.


That’s good to know. Cartier has gone up every year and Hermes too. I’m trying to be thoughtful about which VCA pieces I’d like to start with to complement my regular jewelry. But I can get caught up in the moment. I think I’m too well trained from walking the orange/H side that everything is so rare. Whenever a H SA said we have this so and so in stock, I’d jump at it regardless of the color or combination.


----------



## marbella8

Fabfashion said:


> Don’t mean to stray into the Rolex/watches category in the VCA forum. Just wanted to mention to @marbella8 @WingNut @BigAkoya that I called the Rolex boutique in Honolulu yesterday and the SA said they have not one watch in the store. He said they get shipment sporadically and whatever come in get sold out right away. Between Rolex and VCA, I’m hoping I won’t come home empty handed. May have to pop by Cartier and Tiffany if all else fails. Last August was the same way, I ended up with a couple of small Tiffany pendants because no one had any stock.
> 
> Is it the same at the VCA boutique(s) where you are too?



I was at VCA in South Coast Plaza and they had a lot of stock actually.


----------



## glamourbag

DS2006 said:


> Ohhhh, that's a very enabling post!  The clover is very, very tempting! I do need to decide soon, because one more price increase may make me draw a hard line.  Seriously, thanks for the redirection!


DO ITTTT! Hehehe. Its perfect with your other wg items


----------



## DS2006

Fabfashion said:


> That’s good to know. Cartier has gone up every year and Hermes too. I’m trying to be thoughtful about which VCA pieces I’d like to start with to complement my regular jewelry. But I can get caught up in the moment. I think I’m too well trained from walking the orange/H side that everything is so rare. Whenever a H SA said we have this so and so in stock, I’d jump at it regardless of the color or combination.


Thankfully, the shortage now at VCA was caused by the pandemic. Before that, you could get any of their regular stock items immediately or very soon. So absolutely don't buy that way (like H) at VCA. It takes a lot of thought to decide on a VCA collection as they have so many beautiful pieces!  Some people just collect a few outstanding pieces they love to combine with things they already have. Others begin collecting coordinating VCA pieces that can be worn together. Right now we have to wait on some of our wishlist items to come in, but they will eventually have all the stores restocked! 

Just a quick note about pricing. VCA had a price *decrease* in 2016!  They did not have an increase until the fall of 2020!  I happened to buy my first VCA piece, a solid yg 5 motif bracelet, in early 2016, so I saw the price go down below what I paid! The price today is exactly what the price of that bracelet was in Feb. 2016.  So what VCA does in regard to pricing isn't usually related to what other brands do, thankfully. Sometimes they have pricing adjustments based on currency valuation and that will apply to some countries and not all. Those are usually very small increases.


----------



## Fabfashion

DS2006 said:


> Thankfully, the shortage now at VCA was caused by the pandemic. Before that, you could get any of their regular stock items immediately or very soon. So absolutely don't buy that way (like H) at VCA. It takes a lot of thought to decide on a VCA collection as they have so many beautiful pieces!  Some people just collect a few outstanding pieces they love to combine with things they already have. Others begin collecting coordinating VCA pieces that can be worn together. Right now we have to wait on some of our wishlist items to come in, but they will eventually have all the stores restocked!
> 
> Just a quick note about pricing. VCA had a price *decrease* in 2016!  They did not have an increase until the fall of 2020!  I happened to buy my first VCA piece, a solid yg 5 motif bracelet, in early 2016, so I saw the price go down below what I paid! The price today is exactly what the price of that bracelet was in Feb. 2016.  So what VCA does in regard to pricing isn't usually related to what other brands do, thankfully. Sometimes they have pricing adjustments based on currency valuation and that will apply to some countries and not all. Those are usually very small increases.


I like the sound of that about the pricing being the same for the past 5-6 years.  DH just tanked up the car and he couldn’t believe how much gas went up amongst other things. So I’m going to tell him about the value for money on VCA. Hehe.


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> I think good odds for an oynx pave 10.  How about this as an idea?
> I love two of the same bracelets worn together.  Would you consider getting a second 5 oynx pave bracelet?
> Depending on how much you shorten it, you could fake a 10 temporarily if really wanted the 10 look.  As you know a 10 motif spacing is not the same as a 5 motif spacing, plus, you see the clasps.  If that doesn't bother you, you could create your 10 look.
> 
> Then, if/when a 10 onyx pave comes out, you could get that and wear you two 5s together at the same time.



I have memory lapses on this, because I have come up with this idea several times now as I have a tiny neck and 2 five motifs joined are not short on me as a necklace (in any case, I would lengthen them, because I do not wear Alhambra bracelets on my wrist at all). A friend on the forum has listened to this idea 2 or 3 times now, and each time she reminds me of the actual problem. There would be two onyx next to each other on either side since each bracelet has 3 onyx and 2 pave. Ugh. I still may do it, especially if I forget her advice again before the next time I decide to buy a second onyx pave bracelet!


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> I have memory lapses on this, because I have come up with this idea several times now as I have a tiny neck and 2 five motifs joined are not short on me as a necklace (in any case, I would lengthen them, because I do not wear Alhambra bracelets on my wrist at all). A friend on the forum has listened to this idea 2 or 3 times now, and each time she reminds me of the actual problem. There would be two onyx next to each other on either side since each bracelet has 3 onyx and 2 pave. Ugh. I still may do it, especially if I forget her advice again before the next time I decide to buy a second onyx pave bracelet!


Oh right... good point!  Too many oynx motifs!
After I posted to join two bracelets, I tried the look with my two WG MOP bracelets.  My WG MOP bracelets are each shortened by two links, and I too have a thin neck. The necklace was too long on me as well.  I don't wear short necklaces, but I tried it for fun.  The clasps also showed, so it's definitely not for me.  If you don't mind clasps showing...

Plan B... here's the answer and you get 2 for 1!
Get the 5 motif pave bracelet.  You can join it with your oynx pave to make a 10.  Poof!  Alternating!  The eye will only see alternating oynx pave because each clasp will have one oynx and one diamond motif.

You can also wear the 5 motif pave bracelet in the front as a second option (you'll have to hide the other bracelet with your hair/shirt collar or use an extender chain.  But you also get the all pave look too.


----------



## DS2006

nicole0612 said:


> I have memory lapses on this, because I have come up with this idea several times now as I have a tiny neck and 2 five motifs joined are not short on me as a necklace (in any case, I would lengthen them, because I do not wear Alhambra bracelets on my wrist at all). A friend on the forum has listened to this idea 2 or 3 times now, and each time she reminds me of the actual problem. There would be two onyx next to each other on either side since each bracelet has 3 onyx and 2 pave. Ugh. I still may do it, especially if I forget her advice again before the next time I decide to buy a second onyx pave bracelet!



I think the solid wg works pretty well as the back side of 2 joined 5-motifs. The clasps might bother me, though. You really don't see the back three motifs.


----------



## lynne_ross

DS2006 said:


> I think the solid wg works pretty well as the back side of 2 joined 5-motifs. The clasps might bother me, though. You really don't see the back three motifs.
> 
> View attachment 5344529


I was thinking this was best option too. However I really am not a fan of clasps showing and feel at these price points better to get a suitable 10.


----------



## nicole0612

I agree with all of you to a certain degree. However, waiting for the 10 that I actually want makes the most sense for me. Most people want a bracelet to wear as a bracelet and might be looking to use it also occasionally as a necklace as a “bonus”. I am different in that I only want necklaces and have all 10+5s combos unless I have the same stone in a 20 motif. While waiting to see which 10s become part of the regular line, in the meantime it makes the most sense to just use the pieces I already have that match fairly well. The all YG hammered with the YG guilloche pave and the WG GMOP (since it looks quite similar to all WG with the silvery color) with the onyx WG pave. I don’t need any chain bracelets without a matching necklace, but I think all 3 orphans I have will sooner or later be released in a 10 motif as part of the regular line.
I also have the giant hair of a lioness, so clasps really do not show.


----------



## nightbefore

EpiFanatic said:


> I love how they look stacked.  But 70% of the time, I wear my 5 motifs alone.  Each 5 motif has it's own unique personality and beauty.  Chalcedony and WG is soft and interesting.  Onyx and WG is bold with an attitude.  Carnelian and WG is "look at me!  look at me!"  Well, I also usually wear my bangles (I only have two) alone too, at least 90% of the time.  I focus too much on the details and I think I find it harder to take a step back and enjoy the stacked look as a whole.  And scratches bother me.  Even knowing that it's scratching bothers me, even if I can't see it.  So I have all my own mental issues to contend with.  I guess everyone is different, and comes from a different place.  But I picky enough to want most of my pieces in WG "in case" I want to stack.  Ok, maybe lots of mental issues.


I actually have the same mental issue with scratches, that held me for a long time to not purchase bracelets, especially MOP one. Then I decided to go for it and just be very careful with washing hands and scratching. 
I know I can’t wear more than 3 pieces at a time and I love wearing earrings so that mean stacking would be only limited to 2 bracelets for me. I think it is totally fair to collect only WG, I think a lot of people actually do that. I collect mostly YG but here comes my mental issue I like to wear some cool pastel tones in winter like pastel blue/grey, pastel pink, pastel lavender and some navy tones. I always feel like my YG pieces don’t match well with these colours, so I need some WG pieces too. I use my sweet pave earrings the most during the winter, I have the pave pendant too but pendant is not great in winter with all that thick turtlenecks, so a WG bangle/bracelet could help 




BigAkoya said:


> That Cosmos oynx BTF.  So striking.  You don't see it often.  I'm saving that photo just in case I cave and decide to get that ring for the oynx set.  Thanks for sharing!


When I saw it immediately you came to my mind, I think it is a great piece for you! I also love the magic long necklace, this whole necklace and ring look matches so well with you


----------



## marbella8

BigAkoya said:


> Ooh ooh ooh.. let's team up on @Fabfashion and enable her to go to the Rolex side...
> 
> @Fabfashion since you also like WG/platinum, here is my stainless version to help enable you.
> I love a jumbo watch on a lady. Makes my wrist look so tiny.
> 
> I hope this was somewhat helpful.
> View attachment 5343164


The classic, been in style for decades and will always be in style. Gorgeous @BigAkoya!


----------



## BigAkoya

nightbefore said:


> I actually have the same mental issue with scratches, that held me for a long time to not purchase bracelets, especially MOP one. Then I decided to go for it and just be very careful with washing hands and scratching.
> I know I can’t wear more than 3 pieces at a time and I love wearing earrings so that mean stacking would be only limited to 2 bracelets for me. I think it is totally fair to collect only WG, I think a lot of people actually do that. I collect mostly YG but here comes my mental issue I like to wear some cool pastel tones in winter like pastel blue/grey, pastel pink, pastel lavender and some navy tones. I always feel like my YG pieces don’t match well with these colours, so I need some WG pieces too. I use my sweet pave earrings the most during the winter, I have the pave pendant too but pendant is not great in winter with all that thick turtlenecks, so a WG bangle/bracelet could help
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw it immediately you came to my mind, I think it is a great piece for you! I also love the magic long necklace, this whole necklace and ring look matches so well with you


Yes, I love the look of Cosmos, and I have been searching for another BTF ring, but to no avail.  I have purchased enough rings to know I will love the look of Cosmos on me, so it was okay with me when my SA said the WG Cosmos oynx BTF is now only made to order.  I asked my SA to bring in anything Cosmos so I could first see the metalwork, and he brought in earrings.

Let me share my thoughts in case others might be interested as well.  Of course, this is just my opinion... 
I love the Cosmos design; I think it's very elegant.  However, I was already hesitant about the bezel, especially set against oynx when I saw Cosmos in photos. When I saw it in real life, I knew I couldn't live with that heavy bezel. 

If you look at the ring in the photo again, for me, the first thing my eyes see is the heavy white gold metal bezel against the black oynx.  It's crazy, but every time I see Cosmos, all I see is that heavy metal bezel.  It's so much metal, and it does not need to be that thick; I honestly do not know why VCA did that.  That thick bezel completely changes the look of that ring to me.

Bezels are a very ancient setting, used in antiquity long before prongs were invented.  However, bezels are now often used for a sleek contemporary look.  Well, the Cosmos design to me is neither an antique look nor is it a contemporary look; hence, I think the heavy bezel setting looks wrong for that piece.

Contrast that to the Alhambra setting.  If you look at the Magic motif laying on her shirt, you will see the Alhambra motif has a milgrain bead setting.  The look is softer with a touch of elegance.  Beautiful.

The best comparison is Vintage Alhambra and Pure Alhambra.  Vintage Alhambra (it used to be called just Alhambra before Pure came out), with its milgrain is soft and has an old-world elegance. Pure Alhambra with its thick bezel is contemporary and sleek.  You can see in Pure Alhambra the bezel is thick, and that's exactly what gives Pure that beautiful sleek contemporary look.  In the case Pure, you want to see that thick bezel as it makes that bold clean look.

Whew...  that was a long post.
You caught me in my Sunday morning happy place... assam tea with milk & sugar and a big fat scone with black currant jam. I will soon be bouncing off the walls from too much caffeine and sugar! 

I do hope my thoughts were helpful to you or anyone looking at the different pieces in VCAs.  VCA makes so many different styles there is something for everyone, albeit there is more for YG and RG lovers!   

Cosmos is a beautiful collection for someone who doesn't mind or even prefers a heavy bezel.  I saw a RG MOP Cosmos, and I think Cosmos is stunning and elegant in RG MOP.

By the way, I agree with you on pastels and YG/RG.  I think pastel colors look great with WG/platinum; it's a very crispy look.  My favorite combo is pale pink and black with WG jewelry.


----------



## mrs.posh

Does anyone have the Diamond and Pink Sapphire Butterfly earrings that they could share a MOD shot of? I am having second thoughts of getting it as the other VCA clip earrings I own sits low on me (having small earlobes). I've tried the MOP butterfly one for size and that was heavy for my ear hence the 2nd thoughts. Flying to Paris to hopefully get the pair in a few weeks so would love to see a MOD beforehand. 


TIA


----------



## 911snowball

Big Akoya, I agree 100% on the Cosmos bezel issue.  I will try to dig up the comparison photos that I have of the older  (thinner bezel)
vs the newer (thicker) bezel in the wg all pave earring- my SA brought the the change when it happened some years ago to my attention  and immediately tried to find a pair of the older style pave Cosmos earrings for me to no avail. The difference is significant in the pave and even more against the onyx and I can't "unsee" it.  I don't care for it all and I am so upset with myself for not getting them before the design change.  I think they thought the change made the design more "modern" but to me it just drew my attention away from the stones which should be the main focus IMHO.  
I also wanted the wg pave cosmos pin/pendant but again that bezel ... no way.  I love the Cosmos design and find it super elegant.


----------



## nightbefore

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, I love the look of Cosmos, and I have been searching for another BTF ring, but to no avail.  I have purchased enough rings to know I will love the look of Cosmos on me, so it was okay with me when my SA said the WG Cosmos oynx BTF is now only made to order.  I asked my SA to bring in anything Cosmos so I could first see the metalwork, and he brought in earrings.
> 
> Let me share my thoughts in case others might be interested as well.  Of course, this is just my opinion...
> I love the Cosmos design; I think it's very elegant.  However, I was already hesitant about the bezel, especially set against oynx when I saw Cosmos in photos. When I saw it in real life, I knew I couldn't live with that heavy bezel.
> 
> If you look at the ring in the photo again, for me, the first thing my eyes see is the heavy white gold metal bezel against the black oynx.  It's crazy, but every time I see Cosmos, all I see is that heavy metal bezel.  It's so much metal, and it does not need to be that thick; I honestly do not know why VCA did that.  That thick bezel completely changes the look of that ring to me.
> 
> Bezels are a very ancient setting, used in antiquity long before prongs were invented.  However, bezels are now often used for a sleek contemporary look.  Well, the Cosmos design to me is neither an antique look nor is it a contemporary look; hence, I think the heavy bezel setting looks wrong for that piece.
> 
> Contrast that to the Alhambra setting.  If you look at the Magic motif laying on her shirt, you will see the Alhambra motif has a milgrain bead setting.  The look is softer with a touch of elegance.  Beautiful.
> 
> The best comparison is Vintage Alhambra and Pure Alhambra.  Vintage Alhambra (it used to be called just Alhambra before Pure came out), with its milgrain is soft and has an old-world elegance. Pure Alhambra with its thick bezel is contemporary and sleek.  You can see in Pure Alhambra the bezel is thick, and that's exactly what gives Pure that beautiful sleek contemporary look.  In the case Pure, you want to see that thick bezel as it makes that bold clean look.
> 
> Whew...  that was a long post.
> You caught me in my Sunday morning happy place... assam tea with milk & sugar and a big fat scone with black currant jam. I will soon be bouncing off the walls from too much caffeine and sugar!
> 
> I do hope my thoughts were helpful to you or anyone looking at the different pieces in VCAs.  VCA makes so many different styles there is something for everyone, albeit there is more for YG and RG lovers!
> 
> Cosmos is a beautiful collection for someone who doesn't mind or even prefers a heavy bezel.  I saw a RG MOP Cosmos, and I think Cosmos is stunning and elegant in RG MOP.
> 
> By the way, I agree with you on pastels and YG/RG.  I think pastel colors look great with WG/platinum; it's a very crispy look.  My favorite combo is pale pink and black with WG jewelry.


I have never seen the cosmos line, last time I had a chance to visit the boutique my eyes were on the hunt for frivole and alhambra   I totally understand your point on the ring. Onyx and WG combination is already quite strong, it doesn’t need a thick edge to feel more “edgy”. The whole Cosmos line never really got my attention just like butterflies line. Maybe it is because I am relatively new to VCA and I need more time to appreciate other collections.

I think my collection needs some WG pieces, I love how chalcedony, MOP, GMOP combination looks but I know that neither the 3-motif nor the 6-motif is my style. I want to get a pair of WG earrings or a bracelet and be done for this year


----------



## DS2006

It is so funny how we can have very similar preferences on most things and very different views on specific pieces!  I can't say that I remember seeing onyx Cosmos in person, so I only have pictures to reference. But I love the wg bezel around the onyx Cosmos pieces, at least from pictures! The white gold edge is the one thing that would allow a person with dark hair to wear those earrings. Without it, the earrings would blend in with the hair too much. I've considered the ring since I have the onyx pave bracelet, but it's far down on my list and I don't even know if it is MTO anymore. I love the mop and the pave versions, too!    I love far too many things at VCA!


----------



## BigAkoya

911snowball said:


> Big Akoya, I agree 100% on the Cosmos bezel issue.  I will try to dig up the comparison photos that I have of the older  (thinner bezel)
> vs the newer (thicker) bezel in the wg all pave earring- my SA brought the the change when it happened some years ago to my attention  and immediately tried to find a pair of the older style pave Cosmos earrings for me to no avail. The difference is significant in the pave and even more against the onyx and I can't "unsee" it.  I don't care for it all and I am so upset with myself for not getting them before the design change.  I think they thought the change made the design more "modern" but to me it just drew my attention away from the stones which should be the main focus IMHO.
> I also wanted the wg pave cosmos pin/pendant but again that bezel ... no way.  I love the Cosmos design and find it super elegant.


I am so glad you understand what I'm talking about!  I can't deal with that heavy bezel.  
I love Cosmos too, but the elegance is lost with the thick bezel.    

The line is not a big seller according to my SA, and my guess is it's because it's neither old-world glamour nor sleek contemporary.  I hope they decide to revamp it a bit.  I hope you can dig up some photos!  I would love to see them.


----------



## Fabfashion

nightbefore said:


> I actually have the same mental issue with scratches, that held me for a long time to not purchase bracelets, especially MOP one. Then I decided to go for it and just be very careful with washing hands and scratching.
> I know I can’t wear more than 3 pieces at a time and I love wearing earrings so that mean stacking would be only limited to 2 bracelets for me. I think it is totally fair to collect only WG, I think a lot of people actually do that. I collect mostly YG but here comes my mental issue I like to wear some cool pastel tones in winter like pastel blue/grey, pastel pink, pastel lavender and some navy tones. I always feel like my YG pieces don’t match well with these colours, so I need some WG pieces too. I use my sweet pave earrings the most during the winter, I have the pave pendant too but pendant is not great in winter with all that thick turtlenecks, so a WG bangle/bracelet could help
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw it immediately you came to my mind, I think it is a great piece for you! I also love the magic long necklace, this whole necklace and ring look matches so well with you


@nightbefore, do you have a mod shot of your sweet pave earrings by chance? I’m usually into smaller earrings since I have small ears/earlobes. I like the look of the classic size but have a feeling I won’t be reaching for them for day to day if I get a pair of the vintage alhambra sized earrings.


----------



## EpiFanatic

DS2006 said:


> It is so funny how we can have very similar preferences on most things and very different views on specific pieces!  I can't say that I remember seeing onyx Cosmos in person, so I only have pictures to reference. But I love the wg bezel around the onyx Cosmos pieces, at least from pictures! The white gold edge is the one thing that would allow a person with dark hair to wear those earrings. Without it, the earrings would blend in with the hair too much. I've considered the ring since I have the onyx pave bracelet, but it's far down on my list and I don't even know if it is MTO anymore. I love the mop and the pave versions, too!    I love far too many things at VCA!


So agree. I thought I wouldn’t love the cosmos from seeing them on the website  but once on and IRL I love them. The bezel really works, especially in making it pop once worn. They are absolutely stunning. And I also just love four petals. The symmetry is so soothing to my soul. I wish it wasn’t so heavy, and also way beyond it price point. But maybe the MOP…


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> I am so glad you understand what I'm talking about!  I can't deal with that heavy bezel.
> I love Cosmos too, but the elegance is lost with the thick bezel.
> 
> The line is not a big seller according to my SA, and my guess is it's because it's neither old-world glamour nor sleek contemporary.  I hope they decide to revamp it a bit.  I hope you can dig up some photos!  I would love to see them.


My SA steered me a away from it. All she had to do was say the word "matronly," and eegh! that was that. If I want onyx there's always the rose de noel earrings for consideration. But as @DS2006 mentions, onyx without a bezel might vanish if you have dark hair. But it may not be a bad thing if my wishlist got a little shorter!


----------



## candymonstr

EpiFanatic said:


> So agree. I thought I wouldn’t love the cosmos from seeing them on the website  but once on and IRL I love them. The bezel really works, especially in making it pop once worn. They are absolutely stunning. And I also just love four petals. The symmetry is so soothing to my soul. I wish it wasn’t so heavy, and also way beyond it price point. But maybe the MOP…


Same! Never paid much attention to Cosmos until I saw someone wearing the wg onyx ring irl. I’ve only really seen the MOP version in stores but I love the monochromatic look of the onyx, also goes nicely with the onyx/pave 2-motif earrings and panda clip!


----------



## LKNN

Hi all, are magic pave earrings in rg part of the regular line or do they need to be Special Ordered? I've never seen them on vca's website. TIA


----------



## caffelatte

cindy663 said:


> Has anyone heard about this pop-up boutique at Valley Fair in Santa Clara, California?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newsroom - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Discover the lastest news of the Maison Van Cleef & Arpels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com





Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> Do you have any news of this is a pop up boutique or just an installation? The other pop ups for vca look like tiny little stores but I’m unsure about how trying on and purchasing would go. The time slots are for 20m




It's a pop up installation! It's located in Center court in the mall. They didn't have anything for sale but they had a center area with pieces from Alhambra, Frivole, Clover collection as well as some more special pieces like Flowerlace, Snowflake (didn't get a picture) on display. They mentioned that the goal for the SF boutique is to open mid to late April.


----------



## BigAkoya

cindy663 said:


> It's a pop up installation! It's located in Center court in the mall. They didn't have anything for sale but they had a center area with pieces from Alhambra, Frivole, Clover collection as well as some more special pieces like Flowerlace, Snowflake (didn't get a picture) on display. They mentioned that the goal for the SF boutique is to open mid to late April.


This is so lovely!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## EpiFanatic

cindy663 said:


> It's a pop up installation! It's located in Center court in the mall. They didn't have anything for sale but they had a center area with pieces from Alhambra, Frivole, Clover collection as well as some more special pieces like Flowerlace, Snowflake (didn't get a picture) on display. They mentioned that the goal for the SF boutique is to open mid to late April.


Yup saw it. Bummer they wouldn’t let us try anything on. At least we got an approximate opening date for SF.  The selection of pieces was nice. Some high jewelry but I wasn’t motivated to take many pictures, especially when I couldn’t touch anything.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Forgive the reflections.


----------



## tenshix

Thank you @cindy663 and @EpiFanatic for sharing the SC pop up and store details!! I’ve been living as a hermit since the pandemic and due to all the recent boutique robberies haven’t ventured much to downtown SF, but I would love to go check it out when it opens!


----------



## EpiFanatic

tenshix said:


> Thank you @cindy663 and @EpiFanatic for sharing the SC pop up and store details!! I’ve been living as a hermit since the pandemic and due to all the recent boutique robberies haven’t ventured much to downtown SF, but I would love to go check it out when it opens!


You’re welcome. Wasn’t a big deal and I was sadly disappointed I couldn’t try anything but I preferred it to going out to SF.  When the store opens maybe the world will be a safer place.


----------



## tenshix

EpiFanatic said:


> You’re welcome. Wasn’t a big deal and I was sadly disappointed I couldn’t try anything but I preferred it to going out to SF.  When the store opens maybe the world will be a safer place.



Praying for that also! And much needed world peace all around


----------



## eggpudding

LKNN said:


> Hi all, are magic pave earrings in rg part of the regular line or do they need to be Special Ordered? I've never seen them on vca's website. TIA



I literally have the same q - hoping someone can confirm!


----------



## lisawhit

Does anyone know if something major is going on at VCA or is it simply web site changes?

On Monday March 7th our e-boutique will be closed for enhancement, to offer you a better shopping experience. Our personal advisors will be delighted to assist you +1-877-826-2533.


----------



## DS2006

lisawhit said:


> Does anyone know if something major is going on at VCA or is it simply web site changes?
> 
> On Monday March 7th our e-boutique will be closed for enhancement, to offer you a better shopping experience. Our personal advisors will be delighted to assist you +1-877-826-2533.



Sounds like they are updating the website to me. I saw that banner on the site a few days ago, too.


----------



## nightbefore

Fabfashion said:


> @nightbefore, do you have a mod shot of your sweet pave earrings by chance? I’m usually into smaller earrings since I have small ears/earlobes. I like the look of the classic size but have a feeling I won’t be reaching for them for day to day if I get a pair of the vintage alhambra sized earrings.


I believe there are quite some modshots of pave and stone sweets in earrings modeling thread. Me and my mum both own a pair of sweets, I think they are great to have in your collection, they are very easy to wear. I like the vintage size too, but they serve for different purposes. I am personally not very comfortable with wearing a pendant/necklace with vintage size. I feel overwhelmed. In fact, my F bought me a pair of guilloche earrings as a bday gift (which was like 5 months delayed due to high demand for Guilloche). I didn’t choose them, I just said something that would go with everything, and apparently he really liked the light play on guilloche so it came as a surprise to me. I find them very pretty but a bit overwhelming for daily wear, I reach out most of the times to my sweets and my small frivoles lately. I must say he gets a bit disappointed/offended that I don’t wear them very often and tells no more jewelry for me as “I don’t wear them anyways” . So, I would say (if it’s possible) get them in both sizes, they are nice for different occasions


----------



## DeryaHm

mrs.posh said:


> Does anyone have the Diamond and Pink Sapphire Butterfly earrings that they could share a MOD shot of? I am having second thoughts of getting it as the other VCA clip earrings I own sits low on me (having small earlobes). I've tried the MOP butterfly one for size and that was heavy for my ear hence the 2nd thoughts. Flying to Paris to hopefully get the pair in a few weeks so would love to see a MOD beforehand.
> 
> 
> TIA



I have them and they are not heavy. I haven't tried the MOP butterfly. I am very non-tech-y but also shy so let me see if I can find a picture and blur or emoji my face to post


----------



## Happyish

mrs.posh said:


> Does anyone have the Diamond and Pink Sapphire Butterfly earrings that they could share a MOD shot of? I am having second thoughts of getting it as the other VCA clip earrings I own sits low on me (having small earlobes). I've tried the MOP butterfly one for size and that was heavy for my ear hence the 2nd thoughts. Flying to Paris to hopefully get the pair in a few weeks so would love to see a MOD beforehand.
> 
> 
> TIA


I use plastic disks behind all my earrings. I put the earring on, thread the post through the disk on the underside of my ear and secure it.  It stabilizes my ear and keeps the earring from flopping. It's particularly useful for any earring that feels big and/or heavy.
A lot of jewelry stores have them (I first learned about these from Tiffany's). I don't recall if VCA has them. I buy mine from a jewelry supply house, but here's some from Amazon.


			https://smile.amazon.com/Stabilize-Earrings-Plastic-Earring-Backs/dp/B07V4D6G2Y/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?crid=18IQEF9U704T9&keywords=plastic+discs+for+earring+backs&qid=1646801548&sprefix=plastic+disks+for+earring%2Caps%2C158&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUExMkNYWUlGU1dBTklHJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwNzc2NDE4M0FORDJVTlo1NUU1SiZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwODQ3MDQ5OERTR0MzTExUVTFJJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfYXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==
		

https://smile.amazon.com/Plastic-Ea...efix=plastic+disks+for+earring,aps,158&sr=8-6Also, they come in slightly different diameters. I use the larger for larger earrings such as the large frivole, and the smaller for small earrings such as the butterfly earrings. The only downside is that they're clear plastic and if you drop one, it's a goner, so I bring a little baggie with extras when I travel.
Try them with the Butterfly earrings. If you love earrings, these are a lifesaver. They've salvaged earrings I never thought I could wear. It's an easy fix and I'd hate to see you pass on the earrings when there may be a simple solution.


----------



## LVinCali

mskatvb said:


> I have recently purchased my first VCA piece and its the Perlee Malachite necklace. It’s such a stunning piece!



Are you still enjoying this necklace?  I just purchased my first VCA piece (an Alahambra bracelet) and am eyeing this as my second piece as I’m not yet ready to get too matchy-matchy with multiple Alahambra pieces (but will get there eventually, I’m sure…).


----------



## SouthTampa

Question for you lovely ladies.  I have only one VCA piece.   It is a Magic chalcedony pendant.   I am thinking of adding a 20 chalcedony to wear together.   Has anyone seen this done and do you think it will look nice?


----------



## Happyish

SouthTampa said:


> Question for you lovely ladies.  I have only one VCA piece.   It is a Magic chalcedony pendant.   I am thinking of adding a 20 chalcedony to wear together.   Has anyone seen this done and do you think it will look nice?


Yes, I think it will be stunning. I have a Magic pendant that I pair with a 20-motif. It completes the look.
If you can, do! And please post photos.


----------



## SouthTampa

Happyish said:


> Yes, I think it will be stunning. I have a Magic pendant that I pair with a 20-motif. It completes the look.
> If you can, do! And please post photos.


Thank you.   I was leaning towards two matching bracelets, but I am more of a necklace person.  I have learned Sony h from you ladies, but a big thank you to you and BigAkoya.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Fabfashion said:


> @nightbefore, do you have a mod shot of your sweet pave earrings by chance? I’m usually into smaller earrings since I have small ears/earlobes. I like the look of the classic size but have a feeling I won’t be reaching for them for day to day if I get a pair of the vintage alhambra sized earrings.


Check out the VCA in action thread. I posted mine with the Magic size last week.



Happyish said:


> I use plastic disks behind all my earrings. I put the earring on, thread the post through the disk on the underside of my ear and secure it.  It stabilizes my ear and keeps the earring from flopping. It's particularly useful for any earring that feels big and/or heavy.
> A lot of jewelry stores have them (I first learned about these from Tiffany's). I don't recall if VCA has them. I buy mine from a jewelry supply house, but here's some from Amazon.
> 
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/Stabilize-Earrings-Plastic-Earring-Backs/dp/B07V4D6G2Y/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?crid=18IQEF9U704T9&keywords=plastic+discs+for+earring+backs&qid=1646801548&sprefix=plastic+disks+for+earring%2Caps%2C158&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUExMkNYWUlGU1dBTklHJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwNzc2NDE4M0FORDJVTlo1NUU1SiZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwODQ3MDQ5OERTR0MzTExUVTFJJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfYXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==
> 
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/Plastic-Ea...efix=plastic+disks+for+earring,aps,158&sr=8-6Also, they come in slightly different diameters. I use the larger for larger earrings such as the large frivole, and the smaller for small earrings such as the butterfly earrings. The only downside is that they're clear plastic and if you drop one, it's a goner, so I bring a little baggie with extras when I travel.
> Try them with the Butterfly earrings. If you love earrings, these are a lifesaver. They've salvaged earrings I never thought I could wear. It's an easy fix and I'd hate to see you pass on the earrings when there may be a simple solution.


I second this. I got mine in a giant pack off Amazon. My SA did not have anything of the sort that would actually fit. This is the only way I am able to wear the earrings with omega backs. In fact, I am on my *second* pair of MTO Magic wg/onyx earrings because I got antsy when they came in and had to wear them. Lost one of them that very day taking my mask on and off at the airport.


----------



## BigAkoya

SouthTampa said:


> Question for you lovely ladies.  I have only one VCA piece.   It is a Magic chalcedony pendant.   I am thinking of adding a 20 chalcedony to wear together.   Has anyone seen this done and do you think it will look nice?


I think it will look fabulous!  I love long necklaces, and for me, in the Alhambra collection, the 20 is the bomb.  
The two will land perfectly.  The Magic pendant is 35" long, and the 20 motif is 33.5".  The Magic will land right below the 20... very lovely.  I like layering long necklaces, and this will be a great look.  I say go for it!


----------



## BigAkoya

SouthTampa said:


> Thank you.   I was leaning towards two matching bracelets, but I am more of a necklace person.  I have learned Sony h from you ladies, but a big thank you to you and BigAkoya.


I don't know if you like matchy matchy, but I love matchy matchy for jewelry.   I don't think I have ever seen chalcedony VA earrings, but if you might like that, you can ask VCA if they can be a SO.  Maybe it can't be done which is why I don't recall seeing them.  Perhaps someone can chime in... I am not curious!  

For some reason, I think a 20 motif with matching VA earrings looks so good!  It's like motifs floating around the face and neckline.  
When you get to a boutique, try the 20 motif / matching earrings look with a WG MOP or other set so you can get an idea and see if you might like it.  

Just a thought to think about as you put your set together.  I'm so excited for you!


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> I don't know if you like matchy matchy, but I love matchy matchy for jewelry.   I don't think I have ever seen chalcedony VA earrings, but if you might like that, you can ask VCA if they can be a SO.  Maybe it can't be done which is why I don't recall seeing them.  Perhaps someone can chime in... I am not curious!
> 
> For some reason, I think a 20 motif with matching VA earrings looks so good!  It's like motifs floating around the face and neckline.
> When you get to a boutique, try the 20 motif / matching earrings look with a WG MOP or other set so you can get an idea and see if you might like it.
> 
> Just a thought to think about as you put your set together.  I'm so excited for you!


At least one person has SO chalcedony magic earrings! EpiFanatic saw them at her boutique and I believe they are in one of the first pages of the boutique finds thread. So gorgeous!

Update: post #1 of that thread





__





						Hunt is on.  Pieces available and where...
					

Hi Peeps,  I don't know if this is allowed, but given the low inventory, maybe a thread where we share what we've seen and where it's available might be helpful in this time of low inventory.  I thought of this when looking at the Low Inventory thread and I just got some pics from my SA and I...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Photo credit to @EpiFanatic


----------



## SouthTampa

nicole0612 said:


> At least one person has SO chalcedony magic earrings! EpiFanatic saw them at her boutique and I believe they are in one of the first pages of the boutique finds thread. So gorgeous!
> 
> Update: post #1 of that thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunt is on.  Pieces available and where...
> 
> 
> Hi Peeps,  I don't know if this is allowed, but given the low inventory, maybe a thread where we share what we've seen and where it's available might be helpful in this time of low inventory.  I thought of this when looking at the Low Inventory thread and I just got some pics from my SA and I...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo credit to @EpiFanatic
> 
> View attachment 5349815


OMG.  Why did I see this!   This is now a must have.   Thank you all!


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> At least one person has SO chalcedony magic earrings! EpiFanatic saw them at her boutique and I believe they are in one of the first pages of the boutique finds thread. So gorgeous!
> 
> Update: post #1 of that thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunt is on.  Pieces available and where...
> 
> 
> Hi Peeps,  I don't know if this is allowed, but given the low inventory, maybe a thread where we share what we've seen and where it's available might be helpful in this time of low inventory.  I thought of this when looking at the Low Inventory thread and I just got some pics from my SA and I...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo credit to @EpiFanatic
> 
> View attachment 5349815


Thank you... this is stunning!  Chalcedony is so pretty.


----------



## BigAkoya

SouthTampa said:


> OMG.  Why did I see this!   This is now a must have.   Thank you all!


Yes!  Get the earrings... Vintage size.  I personally am not a fan of Magic earrings with a 20.  The 20 motifs flow so well, but with Magic earrings, all of a sudden, there are these swollen jumbo size motifs on the ear.  To me, it puffs up the face, and the flow is off to my eye.  The Vintage size will look awesome when you wear your 20!  There is something about a bunch of same size motifs floating around your neckline and then on the ear.  It really pops.  You'll see what I mean when you go to the boutique and try the WG MOP version (or any other "set").  I love that look and hope you might like it too.

Now... after getting the 20 motif and earrings, just go for broke and get two bracelets!  You will now have the full set!    
I have two WG MOP bracelets and love wearing the two together.  It adds a lot more presence (e.g. bold) without being busy.
So exciting!  Another WG 20 motif lover!


----------



## ProShopper1

Hi all!  I only started my VCA journey last year, but I’m looking to get some more pieces before another price increase hits and I need your help!

I currently have an onyx 5 motif bracelet, onyx single motif pendant, and MOP single motif pendant. I definitely want the MOP 5 motif bracelet, so that was easy lol.

Now this is where I need some advice. I’m going back and forth between the hammered gold and the guilloche (whichever I get I plan on doing the bracelet and pendant).

I want something I don’t have to worry too much about wear wise, which I know will lead me more towards the hammered gold. Does anyone have any pictures of the wear on the guilloche? I’ve read a lot of people talk about the wear but I haven’t been able to find pictures. My only pause on the hammered gold is that I read somewhere on here that the holiday pendants remind them of nipples, and for whatever reason I got it in my head that the hammered gold reminds me of a nipple too. I’ve tried several times to view the hammered gold in store but they have had anything hammered any of the times I’ve went in. They did have the guilloche, and it’s beautiful, I’m just concerned about the wear.

TIA!


----------



## SouthTampa

BigAkoya said:


> Yes!  Get the earrings... Vintage size.  I personally am not a fan of Magic earrings with a 20.  The 20 motifs flow so well, but with Magic earrings, all of a sudden, there are these swollen jumbo size motifs on the ear.  To me, it puffs up the face, and the flow is off to my eye.  The Vintage size will look awesome when you wear your 20!  There is something about a bunch of same size motifs floating around your neckline and then on the ear.  It really pops.  You'll see what I mean when you go to the boutique and try the WG MOP version (or any other "set").  I love that look and hope you might like it too.
> 
> Now... after getting the 20 motif and earrings, just go for broke and get two bracelets!  You will now have the full set!
> I have two WG MOP bracelets and love wearing the two together.  It adds a lot more presence (e.g. bold) without being busy.
> So exciting!  Another WG 20 motif lover!


I so appreciate your viewpoint.  You are right, vintage will be a better choice.  I am so excited.  I have soooo many Chanel necklaces.  I am going to consign some so I can make this a reality.  I wore just the necklace today to a doctors appointment and while I was waiting on the doctor, I just kept staring at my necklace.  It is so pretty!  I love Chalcedony.  My wardrobe is 90% black, so the white gold and the chalcedony just pops.


----------



## Konfeta

Hello. Maybe someone knows? Which bracelet is havier - guilloche bracelet or classic bracelet?


----------



## pinky7129

ProShopper1 said:


> Hi all!  I only started my VCA journey last year, but I’m looking to get some more pieces before another price increase hits and I need your help!
> 
> I currently have an onyx 5 motif bracelet, onyx single motif pendant, and MOP single motif pendant. I definitely want the MOP 5 motif bracelet, so that was easy lol.
> 
> Now this is where I need some advice. I’m going back and forth between the hammered gold and the guilloche (whichever I get I plan on doing the bracelet and pendant).
> 
> I want something I don’t have to worry too much about wear wise, which I know will lead me more towards the hammered gold. Does anyone have any pictures of the wear on the guilloche? I’ve read a lot of people talk about the wear but I haven’t been able to find pictures. My only pause on the hammered gold is that I read somewhere on here that the holiday pendants remind them of nipples, and for whatever reason I got it in my head that the hammered gold reminds me of a nipple too. I’ve tried several times to view the hammered gold in store but they have had anything hammered any of the times I’ve went in. They did have the guilloche, and it’s beautiful, I’m just concerned about the wear.
> 
> TIA!



im actually in between the hammered gold and onyx, but you may have me rethinking it after what you said it reminds you of lol


----------



## BigAkoya

SouthTampa said:


> I so appreciate your viewpoint.  You are right, vintage will be a better choice.  I am so excited.  I have soooo many Chanel necklaces.  I am going to consign some so I can make this a reality.  I wore just the necklace today to a doctors appointment and while I was waiting on the doctor, I just kept staring at my necklace.  It is so pretty!  I love Chalcedony.  My wardrobe is 90% black, so the white gold and the chalcedony just pops.


If I may add one more thought... 
Each chalcedony stone is a work of nature.  Each stone is beautiful in itself.  
As you buy your pieces, it may be difficult to get an exact match of the underlying hue.  I personally would not stress out about that nor make it the goal.  I would look at each piece separately, and if you love the stones in that piece, even if the hue may be a bit lighter or darker, go for it.  The goal is to have beautiful pieces that stand on their own.  

To me, the look of a bunch chalcedony motifs, each unique works of nature, is beauty in itself.  
Just a thought for perspective.


----------



## SouthTampa

BigAkoya said:


> If I may add one more thought...
> Each chalcedony stone is a work of nature.  Each stone is beautiful in itself.
> As you buy your pieces, it may be difficult to get an exact match of the underlying hue.  I personally would not stress out about that nor make it the goal.  I would look at each piece separately, and if you love the stones in that piece, even if the hue may be a bit lighter or darker, go for it.  The goal is to have beautiful pieces that stand on their own.
> 
> To me, the look of a bunch chalcedony motifs, each unique works of nature, is beauty in itself.
> Just a thought for perspective.


I agree 1000%.   Again, I am always going to think of you as the jewelry whisperer.


----------



## ProShopper1

pinky7129 said:


> im actually in between the hammered gold and onyx, but you may have me rethinking it after what you said it reminds you of lol


I’m hoping when/if I see it in person I don’t see it lol


----------



## DeryaHm

BigAkoya said:


> If I may add one more thought...
> Each chalcedony stone is a work of nature.  Each stone is beautiful in itself.
> As you buy your pieces, it may be difficult to get an exact match of the underlying hue.  I personally would not stress out about that nor make it the goal.  I would look at each piece separately, and if you love the stones in that piece, even if the hue may be a bit lighter or darker, go for it.  The goal is to have beautiful pieces that stand on their own.
> 
> To me, the look of a bunch chalcedony motifs, each unique works of nature, is beauty in itself.
> Just a thought for perspective.



Yes. So much this. Chalcedony and WG do not work on me, but they are so beautiful that I for some time tried to convince myself they did and was very, very temped by a Chalcedony 20, which I still think is one of the most exquisite VCA pieces I've tried on. I even tried to convince myself it would be ok because mostly on top of clothing rather than skin, unlike my chalcedony bracelet, which is also beautiful but I never wear because it somehow both disappears on me and makes my skin look blotchy IMO. Anyway, chalcedony is so beautiful imo and BigAkoya is, as always, right on here. Each stone is gorgeous and don't stress about them matching


----------



## DeryaHm

ProShopper1 said:


> Hi all!  I only started my VCA journey last year, but I’m looking to get some more pieces before another price increase hits and I need your help!
> 
> I currently have an onyx 5 motif bracelet, onyx single motif pendant, and MOP single motif pendant. I definitely want the MOP 5 motif bracelet, so that was easy lol.
> 
> Now this is where I need some advice. I’m going back and forth between the hammered gold and the guilloche (whichever I get I plan on doing the bracelet and pendant).
> 
> I want something I don’t have to worry too much about wear wise, which I know will lead me more towards the hammered gold. Does anyone have any pictures of the wear on the guilloche? I’ve read a lot of people talk about the wear but I haven’t been able to find pictures. My only pause on the hammered gold is that I read somewhere on here that the holiday pendants remind them of nipples, and for whatever reason I got it in my head that the hammered gold reminds me of a nipple too. I’ve tried several times to view the hammered gold in store but they have had anything hammered any of the times I’ve went in. They did have the guilloche, and it’s beautiful, I’m just concerned about the wear.
> 
> TIA!



I think I understood right that you are between guilloche and hammered to wear as another 5 with an onyx 5? Some people find onyx harsh, but I find it edgy not harsh. One nice thing about it is that I think it pairs very nicely with edgier or maybe I mean "cleaner" gold pieces. I like onyx more than other stones with Cartier YG, for example. Since hammered is very sort of soft looking, with its soft valleys and rises, I find it a little too contrastive with onyx IMO. Guilloche otoh is also literally edgy with its pattern of engraved lines and is great with onyx.


----------



## doloresmia

early anniversary gift from hubby arrived via FedEx today. Vca makes color xerox of earrings to send in lieu of actual jewelry now. Isn’t this funny how they handled the non stock situation?

#nofilter

lol


----------



## lynne_ross

doloresmia said:


> early anniversary gift from hubby arrived via FedEx today. Vca makes color xerox of earrings to send in lieu of actual jewelry now. Isn’t this funny how they handled the non stock situation?
> 
> #nofilter
> 
> lol
> 
> View attachment 5350651
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350652


Sorry what?!! Vca sent you a picture of your gift???? 
Happy anniversary!


----------



## doloresmia

lynne_ross said:


> Sorry what?!! Vca sent you a picture of your gift????
> Happy anniversary!


Yes! They now have these large folders and colored print outs of jewelry that they can send with a box of chocolate in lieu of the actual thing


----------



## eternallove4bag

doloresmia said:


> early anniversary gift from hubby arrived via FedEx today. Vca makes color xerox of earrings to send in lieu of actual jewelry now. Isn’t this funny how they handled the non stock situation?
> 
> #nofilter
> 
> lol
> 
> View attachment 5350651
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350652


How cool is that? Never knew this little fun fact … wishing you a very happy early anniversary!


----------



## Diamondbirdie

Anyone have any info on the state of stock levels, particularly in Europe? I’ve been debating buying the mini frivole earrings but there are none online. The VCA rep has offered to make a personal request for me but hasn’t explained how that works, if it costs more and so on. I don‘t “need” them right now but don’t want to wait for months! What to do?


----------



## glamourbag

doloresmia said:


> early anniversary gift from hubby arrived via FedEx today. Vca makes color xerox of earrings to send in lieu of actual jewelry now. Isn’t this funny how they handled the non stock situation?
> 
> #nofilter
> 
> lol
> 
> View attachment 5350651
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350652


Happy Anniversary. This is so great! Congratulations.


----------



## Heyawesome

Anyone know if any price increase soon for VCA?


----------



## birkin10600

mfa777 said:


> Does anyone know if the trace chain is the same as Vintage Alhambra one motif necklace chain? I want to wear them together to achieve double wrap necklace look, like magic pendant ...


Bump


----------



## BigAkoya

Ms. Mod shot queen...  @eternallove4bag 
I could use some help please.  My WG Clover is lonely, and I've been thinking of a buddy.  I don't think I can live with the jingle yet; otherwise, getting a second WG Clover would be the obvious choice.  

Clover pieces are so limited, but I have an idea...
I want to wear the Clover ring as a pendant on a long chain.  I know it will lay flat and angled, not perpendicular like the little Clover pendant, but that's the look I want. My SA says it's not the intended look, but it will be unique and will be fine (what else would he say).  I do need to try it on of course, but I don't have a date for my next boutique visit at the moment (waiting to see if there is a Mother's Day launch of new pieces).  

Can you please put your Clover ring on your Magic chain and see how it hangs?  Move around, bend over, etc.  Does that ring work on a long chain?  How is the angle of the ring?     

I want it to look like a grown-up version of wearing your boyfriend's big high school / college ring-on-a-chain.  If it doesn't look childish, I may get it.  I tried doing this with my husband's plain platinum wedding band, and yes, I looked childish, but it's a plain band, so all I saw was metal.  I'm hoping the Clover may be different.  I do realize you only see the edge of the ring, but I am hoping the glimpses of the Clover from different viewing angles may change the look a bit.  Not sure though, and I might be getting desperate for another Clover piece as Clover choices are limited.   

If this looks good, my idea is to wear that Clover ring-on-a-chain with my WG Clover bangle, WG Frivole pave ring, and WG Frivole earrings. 

If someone has this ring and long chain combo in WG and can mod shot the Clover ring-on-a-chain look in WG, that would be awesome!  WG is a cooler look and the metal pops out more.  Hence it will look slightly different on a long WG chain with the ring vs. RG.  I don't want it to look like a silver chain with a silver wedding band.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Ms. Mod shot queen...  @eternallove4bag
> I could use some help please.  My WG Clover is lonely, and I've been thinking of a buddy.  I don't think I can live with the jingle yet; otherwise, getting a second WG Clover would be the obvious choice.
> 
> Clover pieces are so limited, but I have an idea...
> I want to wear the Clover ring as a pendant on a long chain.  I know it will lay flat and angled, not perpendicular like the little Clover pendant, but that's the look I want. My SA says it's not the intended look, but it will be unique and will be fine (what else would he say).  I do need to try it on of course, but I don't have a date for my next boutique visit at the moment (waiting to see if there is a Mother's Day launch of new pieces).
> 
> Can you please put your Clover ring on your Magic chain and see how it hangs?  Move around, bend over, etc.  Does that ring work on a long chain?  How is the angle of the ring?
> 
> I want it to look like a grown-up version of wearing your boyfriend's big high school / college ring-on-a-chain.  If it doesn't look childish, I may get it.  I tried doing this with my husband's plain platinum wedding band, and yes, I looked childish, but it's a plain band, so all I saw was metal.  I'm hoping the Clover may be different.  I do realize you only see the edge of the ring, but I am hoping the glimpses of the Clover from different viewing angles may change the look a bit.  Not sure though, and I might be getting desperate for another Clover piece as Clover choices are limited.
> 
> If this looks good, my idea is to wear that Clover ring-on-a-chain with my WG Clover bangle, WG Frivole pave ring, and WG Frivole earrings.
> 
> If someone has this ring and long chain combo in WG and can mod shot the Clover ring-on-a-chain look in WG, that would be awesome!  WG is a cooler look and the metal pops out more.  Hence it will look slightly different on a long WG chain with the ring vs. RG.  I don't want it to look like a silver chain with a silver wedding band.


Oooh that entire look with the Frivole earrings, clover bangle, clover ring on a chain and Frivole pave BTF ring will be so cool! Since I have the long chain from my magic pendant and the clover ring, I can totally recreate that look! Okay, Deal


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooh that entire look with the Frivole earrings, clover bangle, clover ring on a chain and Frivole pave BTF ring will be so cool! Since I have the long chain from my magic pendant and the clover ring, I can totally recreate that look! Okay, Deal


Thank you!  When do you try it out, think about the size of the ring and how it would look if I got a man's size ring.  I want to create a look that has presence, a big "boyfriend ring" look.  I do not want a look that says I just hung my own ring on a chain as that look does not excite me.

I want the look to be deliberate.  
My husband's wedding band is a size US 11 / FR  65.  The Clover ring only comes as large as size FR 60 for standard options, so if I like the look, I will have to do a custom order.  

Thank you for doing this!  There is no rush at all.


----------



## jenaps

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you!  When do you try it out, think about the size of the ring and how it would look if I got a man's size ring.  I want to create a look that has presence, a big "boyfriend ring" look.  I do not want a look that says I just hung my own ring on a chain as that look does not excite me.
> 
> I want the look to be deliberate.
> My husband's wedding band is a size US 11 / FR  65.  The Clover ring only comes as large as size FR 60 for standard options, so if I like the look, I will have to do a custom order.
> 
> Thank you for doing this!  There is no rush at all.


Ohhh that sounds interesting!!  That gave me a visual thought - It’d be like with current necklace but bigger?






Or what abt trying to special order the perlee colors in WG?  Then you could transfer the other colored stones in depending on your outfit!


----------



## BigAkoya

jenaps said:


> Ohhh that sounds interesting!!  That gave me a visual thought - It’d be like with current necklace but bigger?
> 
> View attachment 5352455
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352458
> 
> Or what abt trying to special order the perlee colors in WG?  Then you could transfer the other colored stones in depending on your outfit!
> 
> View attachment 5352460


Yes!  But since the ring is so big and is threaded through the chain (no bale), the ring will sit at an angle unlike the little pendant which sit perpendicular to the chain.  

I want the "boyfriend ring" look as in the first photo.  I do not want the dainty ring look as in the second photo. 
Of course, since it would be the Clover ring, my ring won't be all harsh metal like the photos (at least I hope not).  

The reason why I want it big and looking deliberate is wearing a lady's size ring on a chain to me comes off as: 
1) I'm wearing my mother's/grandma's antique ring OR
2) I'm wearing my ex-wedding band on a chain because I love the ring so much but it doesn't belong on my finger anymore OR
3) This is my cute little promise ring (the second photo below I pulled online is sold as a "promise ring necklace" which is so not me). 

Those are not vibes I want to give off.   I want it to be a jewelry fashion statement vibe.  
That's why I want a man's size ring so there is no question.  Think of it as a jumbo pendant.  I hope it will look good.


----------



## BigAkoya

@jenaps 
Forgot to answer your question on Perlee Couleurs.  Yes, I have thought about that!   
I decided it looks great in YG, but it will not look good in WG.  There is not enough color or diamonds to offset the white metal. 

There is a pendant I love love love from Temple St. Clair (TSC) called Tolomeo (@etoupebirkin has one!).  I have loved that pendant for years, and they would not make it in WG for me or even do a mockup.  I contacted them again recently (new year, try again).  This time, they said yes!  I was so excited, they sent me a mockup, and it looked dead, flat, too much white metal. 

I also asked Briony Raymond to do a locket in WG.  The photos were the same, dead, flat, too much metal, at least for me.
Hence, I think Perlee Couleurs will be the same.  That's just me of course, and I know it's all preference.  

I do like the Perlee Couleurs long pendant.  I think if they made the bale and inside ring using diamonds, it would look great in WG. It would be the large ring of Perlee beads framing the outside (like the Clover bangle), a ring of color, and then a ring of diamonds where the diamonds flow continuously into the bale.  I think that would be so pretty.  My opinion of course, for what it's worth.


----------



## DS2006

mfa777 said:


> Does anyone know if the trace chain is the same as Vintage Alhambra one motif necklace chain? I want to wear them together to achieve double wrap necklace look, like magic pendant ...



I'll take a shot at answering this question, and someone can correct me if I am wrong. I believe the trace chain is the style of chain VCA uses on various Alhambra pieces. There are different sizes of links on these chains depending on whether the item is Sweet, Vintage, or Magic.  So you'd just need to ask a sales associate if you can order a vintage size trace chain at whatever length you need.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Yes!  But since the ring is so big and is threaded through the chain (no bale), the ring will sit at an angle unlike the little pendant which sit perpendicular to the chain.
> 
> I want the "boyfriend ring" look as in the first photo.  I do not want the dainty ring look as in the second photo.
> Of course, since it would be the Clover ring, my ring won't be all harsh metal like the photos (at least I hope not).
> 
> The reason why I want it big and looking deliberate is wearing a lady's size ring on a chain to me comes off as:
> 1) I'm wearing my mother's/grandma's antique ring OR
> 2) I'm wearing my ex-wedding band on a chain because I love the ring so much but it doesn't belong on my finger anymore OR
> 3) This is my cute little promise ring (the second photo below I pulled online is sold as a "promise ring necklace" which is so not me).
> 
> Those are not vibes I want to give off.   I want it to be a jewelry fashion statement vibe.
> That's why I want a man's size ring so there is no question.  Think of it as a jumbo pendant.  I hope it will look good.
> 
> View attachment 5352471
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352474


I actually don’t think you are out to lunch and this may look really cool and bold. I will await pics. 
Otherwise you could get the ring and wear it on the opposite hand as your frivole. It Would be matching.


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you!  When do you try it out, think about the size of the ring and how it would look if I got a man's size ring.  I want to create a look that has presence, a big "boyfriend ring" look.  I do not want a look that says I just hung my own ring on a chain as that look does not excite me.
> 
> I want the look to be deliberate.
> My husband's wedding band is a size US 11 / FR  65.  The Clover ring only comes as large as size FR 60 for standard options, so if I like the look, I will have to do a custom order.
> 
> Thank you for doing this!  There is no rush at all.



I think the long wg Magic pave pendant would be very complimentary to your clover bracelet!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> I think the long wg Magic pave pendant would be very complimentary to your clover bracelet!


Yes, I thought about this too!  I have been looking as you can tell.  
My little WG Clover bracelet has been bugging me to find him a buddy!     

I love long necklaces, I love big pendants, and I love bling, so this Magic pave pendant checks off a lot.  However, I just can't do it as whenever I see this pendant, all I see is one big giant logo.   I am anti "logo jewelry."  A stone in Magic is different because it has a design, and the stone is part of the design.  However, to me, the Magic diamond pendant says "look at me, I'm wearing a huge blingy VCA diamond logo" which really is the whole point of this pendant in my opinion.  I know many love Magic diamond everything, and they look great in it.  It's a fabulous piece, but I'm not quite there yet.  That's just me.  

I could be convinced though.  If my ideas don't work out, I may just cave to make a Clover diamond set.  I agree with you, this piece works really great with the Clover bangle even though it's not from the Clover collection.  I don't see any other pieces in the Clover collection that catches my eye, and I have looked at every piece online, numerous times.     That's how I came up with the Clover ring on a pendant as an idea.  Clover pieces are quite limited actually.  

For the reasons stated above, I have always dismissed the Magic pave pendant, hence I have never tried it on when my SA asked. However, given that I love rings, I did try on the Magic Pave BTF ring.  I was seriously considering getting that ring and had my SA bring in two sizes.  It's such a blingy ring which I love. When I tried it on, it looked great!  It was super blingy (love!), but yikes, it screamed logo with those two huge pave clovers, so I passed.  For those who love the blingy logo look, the Magic BTF ring is it!  If I ever get into the diamond logo piece look, I will get that BTF ring for sure  But... I'm not there yet!   

Perhaps when I get to the boutique and see the Magic pave pendant on me, I will see it differently.  
I agree with you; this piece is a great match for the WG Clover.  Thank you for bringing this up.


----------



## Fabfashion

8seventeen19 said:


> Check out the VCA in action thread. I posted mine with the Magic size last week.
> 
> 
> I second this. I got mine in a giant pack off Amazon. My SA did not have anything of the sort that would actually fit. This is the only way I am able to wear the earrings with omega backs. In fact, I am on my *second* pair of MTO Magic wg/onyx earrings because I got antsy when they came in and had to wear them. Lost one of them that very day taking my mask on and off at the airport.


The VCA action thread is super addictive.


----------



## Fabfashion

doloresmia said:


> Yes! They now have these large folders and colored print outs of jewelry that they can send with a box of chocolate in lieu of the actual thing


Happy early Anniversary!


----------



## Fabfashion

I’m here in Waikiki and went to visit the VCA boutique earlier today. Met with a lovely SA that I‘ve been chatting with for the past couple of weeks prior to arriving here. The boutique only has a few Alhambra pieces (onyx and gold pendant), quite a few Perlees and high jewelry. I saw a Sweet Alhambra bracelet, the motifs are teeny—so cute. I think I can do earrings of that size. The regular Vintage Alhambra motif is not as big in person as I thought it would be. Funny how I‘ve visualized them as being bigger after seeing them online.

So here’s the thing…they don’t have anything that I was interested in. I knew it was a long shot. I was hoping for a hammered YG or RG 5 motif vintage Alhambra bracelet to start or at least a pendant. Well, the lovely SA showed me a 5 motif gray MOP in YG that someone has special order but now changed her mind once it came in. The SA offered it to me. She said gray MOP can only be custom ordered. Is that the case? She’s holding it for me. I’m not so sure as the lighting in the boutique was rather awful. I couldn’t really tell the color of the piece and appreciate the beauty of the bracelet. Why does a jewelry store have such lousy lighting is beyond me. I took a few pics. I think my iPhone seemed to better capture the color of the gray than what I could see with my own eyes. What do you think? Is gray MOP something really special and why is it so much more expensive that the regular MOP or a plain gold VA bracelet? It’s retail for over $5.3K. Is there a premium when one special orders something from VCA?

DH just got me an anniversary present yesterday so I’m trying to be responsible. Hehe.


----------



## jenaps

BigAkoya said:


> Yes!  But since the ring is so big and is threaded through the chain (no bale), the ring will sit at an angle unlike the little pendant which sit perpendicular to the chain.
> 
> I want the "boyfriend ring" look as in the first photo.  I do not want the dainty ring look as in the second photo.
> Of course, since it would be the Clover ring, my ring won't be all harsh metal like the photos (at least I hope not).
> 
> The reason why I want it big and looking deliberate is wearing a lady's size ring on a chain to me comes off as:
> 1) I'm wearing my mother's/grandma's antique ring OR
> 2) I'm wearing my ex-wedding band on a chain because I love the ring so much but it doesn't belong on my finger anymore OR
> 3) This is my cute little promise ring (the second photo below I pulled online is sold as a "promise ring necklace" which is so not me).
> 
> Those are not vibes I want to give off.   I want it to be a jewelry fashion statement vibe.
> That's why I want a man's size ring so there is no question.  Think of it as a jumbo pendant.  I hope it will look good.
> 
> View attachment 5352471
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352474


Oh yes that looks very cool!  Excited to see what you decide!

I want to see how it looks!


----------



## jenaps

BigAkoya said:


> @jenaps
> Forgot to answer your question on Perlee Couleurs.  Yes, I have thought about that!
> I decided it looks great in YG, but it will not look good in WG.  There is not enough color or diamonds to offset the white metal.
> 
> There is a pendant I love love love from Temple St. Clair (TSC) called Tolomeo (@etoupebirkin has one!).  I have loved that pendant for years, and they would not make it in WG for me or even do a mockup.  I contacted them again recently (new year, try again).  This time, they said yes!  I was so excited, they sent me a mockup, and it looked dead, flat, too much white metal.
> 
> I also asked Briony Raymond to do a locket in WG.  The photos were the same, dead, flat, too much metal, at least for me.
> Hence, I think Perlee Couleurs will be the same.  That's just me of course, and I know it's all preference.
> 
> I do like the Perlee Couleurs long pendant.  I think if they made the bale and inside ring using diamonds, it would look great in WG. It would be the large ring of Perlee beads framing the outside (like the Clover bangle), a ring of color, and then a ring of diamonds where the diamonds flow continuously into the bale.  I think that would be so pretty.  My opinion of course, for what it's worth.


It is amazing how different items look in YG vs WG!  I’d agree that if they added some diamonds that would add to the perlee couleurs! 

i remember you speaking abt wanting TSC in WG.  Too bad it didn’t look great.  Maybe it was the gemstones they used?  I feel like with the rainbow Cartier bangle the gemstones are different between the rose gold and the white gold versions and both look great!  But prob wouldn’t look the same if the gemstones were reversed.

anyhow I’m excited to see @eternallove4bag try this out!  She takes the best pics!!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Fabfashion said:


> I’m here in Waikiki and went to visit the VCA boutique earlier today. Met with a lovely SA that I‘ve been chatting with for the past couple of weeks prior to arriving here. The boutique only has a few Alhambra pieces (onyx and gold pendant), quite a few Perlees and high jewelry. I saw a Sweet Alhambra bracelet, the motifs are teeny—so cute. I think I can do earrings of that size. The regular Vintage Alhambra motif is not as big in person as I thought it would be. Funny how I‘ve visualized them as being bigger after seeing them online.
> 
> So here’s the thing…they don’t have anything that I was interested in. I knew it was a long shot. I was hoping for a hammered YG or RG 5 motif vintage Alhambra bracelet to start or at least a pendant. Well, the lovely SA showed me a 5 motif gray MOP in YG that someone has special order but now changed her mind once it came in. The SA offered it to me. She said gray MOP can only be custom ordered. Is that the case? She’s holding it for me. I’m not so sure as the lighting in the boutique was rather awful. I couldn’t really tell the color of the piece and appreciate the beauty of the bracelet. Why does a jewelry store have such lousy lighting is beyond me. I took a few pics. I think my iPhone seemed to better capture the color of the gray than what I could see with my own eyes. What do you think? Is gray MOP something really special and why is it so much more expensive that the regular MOP or a plain gold VA bracelet? It’s retail for over $5.3K. Is there a premium when one special orders something from VCA?
> 
> DH just got me an anniversary present yesterday so I’m trying to be responsible. Hehe.
> 
> View attachment 5352718
> 
> View attachment 5352719
> 
> View attachment 5352720



Yes GMOP has to be special ordered with YG and you do have to pay a premium when do you a SO. Personally, I really only like GMOP with RG. Something about the GMOP iridescence just looks so much prettier with RG. YG almost looks out of place next to GMOP. Of course, it’s totally personal preference and if you love it go for it but I think if you’re asking about it here you may also not be 100% in love with it either. I know it’s fun to buy things on vacation but don’t settle on something you aren’t completely in love with.


----------



## eternallove4bag

No pressures ladies @BigAkoya @jenaps 

I actually decided to wear this out yesterday to a family lunch and @BigAkoya (thank u for the brilliant idea!!) I actually loved it! I was a little afraid that the ring would keep turning and annoy me but because the ring is heavy, it actually stayed in place for the most part. I do think though if I was less endowed  (there I said it), it would have looked so much better! Darn!
Here are some pics


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you!  When do you try it out, think about the size of the ring and how it would look if I got a man's size ring.  I want to create a look that has presence, a big "boyfriend ring" look.  I do not want a look that says I just hung my own ring on a chain as that look does not excite me.
> 
> I want the look to be deliberate.
> My husband's wedding band is a size US 11 / FR  65.  The Clover ring only comes as large as size FR 60 for standard options, so if I like the look, I will have to do a custom order.
> 
> Thank you for doing this!  There is no rush at all.


I think your idea is brilliant! I believe there is a larger version of the perlee clover ring that I have. That was supposedly the original width of this ring and then later VCA made a narrower version of it, which I have.


----------



## eternallove4bag

DS2006 said:


> I think the long wg Magic pave pendant would be very complimentary to your clover bracelet!


+1 @BigAkoya it would be perfect for you and then later you have the option of adding the matching BTF ring too


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> No pressures ladies @BigAkoya @jenaps
> 
> I actually decided to wear this out yesterday to a family lunch and @BigAkoya (thank u for the brilliant idea!!) I actually loved it! I was a little afraid that the ring would keep turning and annoy me but because the ring is heavy, it actually stayed in place for the most part. I do think though if I was less endowed  (there I said it), it would have looked so much better! Darn!
> Here are some pics
> View attachment 5352902
> View attachment 5352903
> View attachment 5352917
> View attachment 5352919


You know I actually am shocked how much I like this as I was never remotely interested in the lines pendant version of this! But this works; possibly because its larger. As I've shared, it think it could even work with a doubled up chain (I know pendants arent @BigAkoya 's thing). I might add that your phone case matches your frivole quite well! Girl, you are just so coordinated...putting us to shame here


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> I think your idea is brilliant! I believe there is a larger version of the perlee clover ring that I have. That was supposedly the original width of this ring and then later VCA made a narrower version of it, which I have.


I would love the larger version and a bigger ring, size 60!

I think this ring, because it’s really your ring that you wear on your finger, is small and makes it look like a dainty ring-on-a-chain.  You probably have slim fingers

I think a bigger ring might look better.  I am not loving this concept as I thought I would though.  Hmmmm…. I will stare at this more and see if it grows on me.  

Thank you for the modshots!


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> No pressures ladies @BigAkoya @jenaps
> 
> I actually decided to wear this out yesterday to a family lunch and @BigAkoya (thank u for the brilliant idea!!) I actually loved it! I was a little afraid that the ring would keep turning and annoy me but because the ring is heavy, it actually stayed in place for the most part. I do think though if I was less endowed  (there I said it), it would have looked so much better! Darn!
> Here are some pics
> View attachment 5352902
> View attachment 5352903
> View attachment 5352917
> View attachment 5352919


I know this is a still shot. 
But…Does the ring ever go crooked and diagonal which is actually what I was envisioning ans hoping it would do.  The ring now sits so perpendicular to the chain which is actually what I do not like as it makes the chain look like two straight vertical lines on the torso.  I was hoping it would naturally lay at an angle so the chain would  be more of a long V.  I hope that makes sense.


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> You know I actually am shocked how much I like this as I was never remotely interested in the lines pendant version of this! But this works; possibly because its larger. As I've shared, it think it could even work with a doubled up chain (I know pendants arent @BigAkoya 's thing). I might add that your phone case matches your frivole quite well! Girl, you are just so coordinated...putting us to shame here


Hehe taking matchy matchy to a whole weird new lever by matching my phone case to my blings now … jokes apart, I didn’t realize how similar they were till you pointed out … I love pendants - long and short but I love flat pendants so this one was a departure from my usual leanings. I was however pleasantly surprised that I actually did like the clover ring as a pendant. But, someone just said this is very like the zero1 Bulgari pendant and I went … the only thing I appreciate from Bulgari is their serpenti line so now every time I see pics of me wearing that clover ring as a pendant I am going ‘ouch’… sorry, no offense to anyone who owns and loves the B zero1 line from Bulgari. It’s not you, it’s me


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> I would love the larger version and a bigger ring, size 60!
> 
> I think this ring, because it’s really your ring that you wear on your finger, is small and makes it look like a dainty ring-on-a-chain.  You probably have slim fingers
> 
> I think a bigger ring might look better.  I am not loving this concept as I thought I would though.  Hmmmm…. I will stare at this more and see if it grows on me.
> 
> Thank you for the modshots!


Always welcome! I don’t mind small pendants so I was actually loving this till someone said this looks like B zero1 pendant and now I can’t get past it. My vote is for you to get the magic pave pendant


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> I know this is a still shot.
> But…Does the ring ever go crooked and diagonal which is actually what I was envisioning ans hoping it would do.  The ring now sits so perpendicular to the chain which is actually what I do not like as it makes the chain look like two straight vertical lines on the torso.  I was hoping it would naturally lay at an angle so the chain would  be more of a long V.  I hope that makes sense.


A lot. I had to keep it in one place. The ring is heavy so it would stay flat a while at least and then do a side turn! That was actually annoying for me


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Always welcome! I don’t mind small pendants so I was actually loving this till someone said this looks like B zero1 pendant and now I can’t get past it. My vote is for you to get the magic pave pendant


You crack me up!  That’s funny on B Zero1; I feel the same way.

Yes, I agree. I need to add the Magic pave to my list of pieces to try on the next time I am there. I plan to go in the summer and hoping they have more stock. You are so lucky you can just hop in anytime!  

Thanks again!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> You crack me up!  That’s funny on B Zero1; I feel the same way.
> 
> Yes, I agree. I need to add the Magic pave to my list of pieces to try on the next time I am there. I plan to go in the summer and hoping they have more stock. You are so lucky you can just hop in anytime!
> 
> Thanks again!


A blessing and a curse to be so near my VCA store  but yes, I am sure I drive my SA nuts by trying different pieces a gazillion times but she is always supportive and a great sport.
Please take pics if you get a chance to try on the magic pave pendant and BTF rings. They are stunning! And yes, we can both safely pass on the clover ring as a pendant look


----------



## A bottle of Red

Fabfashion said:


> I’m here in Waikiki and went to visit the VCA boutique earlier today. Met with a lovely SA that I‘ve been chatting with for the past couple of weeks prior to arriving here. The boutique only has a few Alhambra pieces (onyx and gold pendant), quite a few Perlees and high jewelry. I saw a Sweet Alhambra bracelet, the motifs are teeny—so cute. I think I can do earrings of that size. The regular Vintage Alhambra motif is not as big in person as I thought it would be. Funny how I‘ve visualized them as being bigger after seeing them online.
> 
> So here’s the thing…they don’t have anything that I was interested in. I knew it was a long shot. I was hoping for a hammered YG or RG 5 motif vintage Alhambra bracelet to start or at least a pendant. Well, the lovely SA showed me a 5 motif gray MOP in YG that someone has special order but now changed her mind once it came in. The SA offered it to me. She said gray MOP can only be custom ordered. Is that the case? She’s holding it for me. I’m not so sure as the lighting in the boutique was rather awful. I couldn’t really tell the color of the piece and appreciate the beauty of the bracelet. Why does a jewelry store have such lousy lighting is beyond me. I took a few pics. I think my iPhone seemed to better capture the color of the gray than what I could see with my own eyes. What do you think? Is gray MOP something really special and why is it so much more expensive that the regular MOP or a plain gold VA bracelet? It’s retail for over $5.3K. Is there a premium when one special orders something from VCA?
> 
> DH just got me an anniversary present yesterday so I’m trying to be responsible. Hehe.
> 
> View attachment 5352718
> 
> View attachment 5352719
> 
> View attachment 5352720


Honestly it doesn't sing to me on you, the grey mop sort of blends & fades  a bit. But - i prefer higher contrast stones/skin tones. Just my personal preference;  others like when jewelry blends in more.
No right or wrong , just taste & what makes you feel good 
And happy anniversary!


----------



## tenshix

Fabfashion said:


> I’m here in Waikiki and went to visit the VCA boutique earlier today. Met with a lovely SA that I‘ve been chatting with for the past couple of weeks prior to arriving here. The boutique only has a few Alhambra pieces (onyx and gold pendant), quite a few Perlees and high jewelry. I saw a Sweet Alhambra bracelet, the motifs are teeny—so cute. I think I can do earrings of that size. The regular Vintage Alhambra motif is not as big in person as I thought it would be. Funny how I‘ve visualized them as being bigger after seeing them online.
> 
> So here’s the thing…they don’t have anything that I was interested in. I knew it was a long shot. I was hoping for a hammered YG or RG 5 motif vintage Alhambra bracelet to start or at least a pendant. Well, the lovely SA showed me a 5 motif gray MOP in YG that someone has special order but now changed her mind once it came in. The SA offered it to me. She said gray MOP can only be custom ordered. Is that the case? She’s holding it for me. I’m not so sure as the lighting in the boutique was rather awful. I couldn’t really tell the color of the piece and appreciate the beauty of the bracelet. Why does a jewelry store have such lousy lighting is beyond me. I took a few pics. I think my iPhone seemed to better capture the color of the gray than what I could see with my own eyes. What do you think? Is gray MOP something really special and why is it so much more expensive that the regular MOP or a plain gold VA bracelet? It’s retail for over $5.3K. Is there a premium when one special orders something from VCA?
> 
> DH just got me an anniversary present yesterday so I’m trying to be responsible. Hehe.
> 
> View attachment 5352718
> 
> View attachment 5352719
> 
> View attachment 5352720



Happy Anniversary!! Based off of your comments here I feel like you didn’t really love anything and personally I wouldn’t settle for getting something that had to be special ordered just because it’s not common. I have to agree with the comment that GMOP looks better in RG because it has pink iridescence that matches better with RG than YG. Truthfully I’m not loving the GMOP in YG on you. If the piece doesn’t make your heart sing I would skip.


----------



## DS2006

Fabfashion said:


> I’m here in Waikiki and went to visit the VCA boutique earlier today. Met with a lovely SA that I‘ve been chatting with for the past couple of weeks prior to arriving here. The boutique only has a few Alhambra pieces (onyx and gold pendant), quite a few Perlees and high jewelry. I saw a Sweet Alhambra bracelet, the motifs are teeny—so cute. I think I can do earrings of that size. The regular Vintage Alhambra motif is not as big in person as I thought it would be. Funny how I‘ve visualized them as being bigger after seeing them online.
> 
> So here’s the thing…they don’t have anything that I was interested in. I knew it was a long shot. I was hoping for a hammered YG or RG 5 motif vintage Alhambra bracelet to start or at least a pendant. Well, the lovely SA showed me a 5 motif gray MOP in YG that someone has special order but now changed her mind once it came in. The SA offered it to me. She said gray MOP can only be custom ordered. Is that the case? She’s holding it for me. I’m not so sure as the lighting in the boutique was rather awful. I couldn’t really tell the color of the piece and appreciate the beauty of the bracelet. Why does a jewelry store have such lousy lighting is beyond me. I took a few pics. I think my iPhone seemed to better capture the color of the gray than what I could see with my own eyes. What do you think? Is gray MOP something really special and why is it so much more expensive that the regular MOP or a plain gold VA bracelet? It’s retail for over $5.3K. Is there a premium when one special orders something from VCA?
> 
> DH just got me an anniversary present yesterday so I’m trying to be responsible. Hehe.
> 
> View attachment 5352718
> 
> View attachment 5352719
> 
> View attachment 5352720


I totally agree with the other comments that I absolutely would stay focused on the things you are really interested in even if it means waiting awhile longer. I love gray mop and think pink gold is very complementary to gray as well as the pink iridescence that gray mop often has. I also think gray mop is complemented by white gold. I don't think gray and yellow work well at all, but there are some people who do get that just because they like yg. Sounds like the original purchaser might have had second thoughts after seeing it.  I'd only pay SO pricing on something I dearly love, and we aren't hearing that from you with this bracelet.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> You crack me up!  That’s funny on B Zero1; I feel the same way.
> 
> Yes, I agree. I need to add the Magic pave to my list of pieces to try on the next time I am there. I plan to go in the summer and hoping they have more stock. You are so lucky you can just hop in anytime!
> 
> Thanks again!


If you are going pendant I would try the large or very large pave Frivole. I also find the magic line too logo and too flat. It makes for great earrings but as pendant and ring I am not a fan. The sparkle is credible on the magic. Alhambra and perlee go together well, so I can see why the suggestion here.


----------



## tenshix

eternallove4bag said:


> No pressures ladies @BigAkoya @jenaps
> 
> I actually decided to wear this out yesterday to a family lunch and @BigAkoya (thank u for the brilliant idea!!) I actually loved it! I was a little afraid that the ring would keep turning and annoy me but because the ring is heavy, it actually stayed in place for the most part. I do think though if I was less endowed  (there I said it), it would have looked so much better! Darn!
> Here are some pics
> View attachment 5352902
> View attachment 5352903
> View attachment 5352917
> View attachment 5352919



Thank you for sharing this fabulous look!! I like it a lot, but I agree with BigA I think the wider bigger band will look more intentional.


----------



## kimber418

eternallove4bag said:


> No pressures ladies @BigAkoya @jenaps
> 
> I actually decided to wear this out yesterday to a family lunch and @BigAkoya (thank u for the brilliant idea!!) I actually loved it! I was a little afraid that the ring would keep turning and annoy me but because the ring is heavy, it actually stayed in place for the most part. I do think though if I was less endowed  (there I said it), it would have looked so much better! Darn!
> Here are some pics
> View attachment 5352902
> View attachment 5352903
> View attachment 5352917
> View attachment 5352919


Love this look!  What a great way to add your ring to a chain and have a beautiful piece.  Where did you purchase the beautiful long gold chain?


----------



## BigAkoya

Fabfashion said:


> The VCA action thread is super addictive.


We are a fun bunch!  You will hear lots of opinions shared and see lots of fabulous bling!


----------



## bluebird895

Did anyone notice a change in quality specifically for the vintage Alhambra pendants?

I had a carnelian vintage Alhambra that I purchased in 2019 that I wore daily for 3 years. Sadly, I misplaced the necklace, so I ordered a replacement carnelian vintage Alhambra recently from the VCA site. When I opened the package, I immediately noticed that the weight of the necklace is significantly lighter than my original necklace (& also noticed a thinner pendant).There were also very noticeable air gaps.

I went to the VCA store yesterday, and directly asked the SA on if the necklace weight changed. He said, "I think so" and said it's most likely the gold .

Does anyone have a 2019 carnelian vintage Alhambra pendant they can weigh at home? I'd love to compare the weight of the one I received recently to the older models (if that's a fair comparison).

Thank you in advance!


----------



## MyHjourney

kimber418 said:


> Love this look!  What a great way to add your ring to a chain and have a beautiful piece.  Where did you purchase the beautiful long gold chain?


If I’m not wrong it’s from the long chain from the magic Alhambra chain  it is detachable from the pendant


----------



## eternallove4bag

tenshix said:


> Thank you for sharing this fabulous look!! I like it a lot, but I agree with BigA I think the wider bigger band will look more intentional.


You are too sweet! I think I prefer my pendants to be flat so it sits flush on me. The more I look at the pics the more I am convinced of it. But, it was fun trying something new!


----------



## eternallove4bag

kimber418 said:


> Love this look!  What a great way to add your ring to a chain and have a beautiful piece.  Where did you purchase the beautiful long gold chain?


Thank you! I had the magic GMOP pendant which comes with the long chain so used the chain in RG for the ring which is also in RG.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> If you are going pendant I would try the large or very large pave Frivole. I also find the magic line too logo and too flat. It makes for great earrings but as pendant and ring I am not a fan. The sparkle is credible on the magic. Alhambra and perlee go together well, so I can see why the suggestion here.


Oh... Ms. @lynne_ross 
The WG Very Large pave clip/pendant remains one of my great VCA loves I do not own. 
I am going to try it on again.  It did not work for me last year when I tried it on worn as a necklace.  I love the jumbo flower-on-a-chain look, and this will give me a 3-piece Frivole set.  I wish the flower was a bit bigger and hung better.  It's really a clip, so I had to hang the flower on the top bar of the clip to wear it as a necklace.  This then meant the flower tilted ever so slightly forward.  It's very minor, but to my eye, it made the flower look like it was drooping.  I have been thinking how to fix it.  I am going to see if VCA can remove the clip, add hoops to the top two petals and put a chain through the hoops, similar to the small pave Frivole pendant.  Removing the clip and adding the chain on the hoops will pull the petals back sit lay more against the body, and the flower will look "up" (or at least forward and not droop).

Next time I visit, I am really going to try and make it work. I think I dismissed it too fast last year as I was disappointed it looked a bit small. I have since smacked myself on the head to reset my expectations.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Oh... Ms. @lynne_ross
> The WG Very Large pave clip/pendant remains one of my great VCA loves I do not own.
> I am going to try it on again.  It did not work for me last year when I tried it on worn as a necklace.  I love the jumbo flower-on-a-chain look, and this will give me a 3-piece Frivole set.  I wish the flower was a bit bigger and hung better.  It's really a clip, so I had to hang the flower on the top bar of the clip to wear it as a necklace.  This then meant the flower tilted ever so slightly forward.  It's very minor, but to my eye, it made the flower look like it was drooping.  I have been thinking how to fix it.  I am going to see if VCA can remove the clip, add hoops to the top two petals and put a chain through the hoops, similar to the small pave Frivole pendant.  Removing the clip and adding the chain on the hoops will pull the petals back sit lay more against the body, and the flower will look "up" (or at least forward and not droop).
> 
> Next time I visit, I am really going to try and make it work. I think I dismissed it too fast last year as I was disappointed it looked a bit small. I have since smacked myself on the head to reset my expectations.


I don’t see why they can’t make these adjustments for you. So for sure try again and ask.


----------



## DeryaHm

lynne_ross said:


> If you are going pendant I would try the large or very large pave Frivole. I also find the magic line too logo and too flat. It makes for great earrings but as pendant and ring I am not a fan. The sparkle is credible on the magic. Alhambra and perlee go together well, so I can see why the suggestion here.



Agree! I love magic in theory but rarely reach for them. Am thinking of running a  cost per wear on my collection and magic pendants may not make the cut although I love them in theory.


----------



## BigAkoya

Safa said:


> Agree! I love magic in theory but rarely reach for them. Am thinking of running a  cost per wear on my collection and magic pendants may not make the cut although I love them in theory.


It's an interesting comment... 
Why would they not make your cut?  Too logo-y, too flat?  Both? Other?  I would love to hear your key reason(s). Thank you.


----------



## DeryaHm

BigAkoya said:


> It's an interesting comment...
> Why would they not make your cut?  Too logo-y, too flat?  Both? Other?  I would love to hear your key reason(s). Thank you.



It seems crazy to say too logo-y when I wear a lot of Alhambra pieces, but that is part of it. Too flat also. And stone (not pave) feel flimsy to me in some way. I’m not sure if the motif itself is light or if it’s the length of the loop the chain moves through, but it feels too insubstantial to me in stone.

It may also be related to the b00bs discussion on the other thread. I am on the well-endowed side, but also tall. I like the way 20s hit, and magic is ok on the second ring, but a bit boring maybe? Otoh I somehow don’t like where it hits when doubled. I love them in theory but just never end up wearing them. Always reach for something else or think something looks off.

I liked the concept but now as I’m going out more I find the cost per wear pretty high, but otoh the absolute cost is not that high (stone, not pave), so I haven’t taken action and might not. But the discussions of cost per wear on here have made me start thinking about it…


----------



## Fabfashion

A bottle of Red said:


> Honestly it doesn't sing to me on you, the grey mop sort of blends & fades  a bit. But - i prefer higher contrast stones/skin tones. Just my personal preference;  others like when jewelry blends in more.
> No right or wrong , just taste & what makes you feel good
> And happy anniversary!


Thank you. We usually celebrate our anniversary in Hawaii. 

I think my skin tone will work better with onyx, regular MOP or even brighter stones. The SA texted me today that she has a Perlee Signature bracelet in RG and Perles D’or bracelet in YG. I passed on them and will wait until I get home.


----------



## Fabfashion

tenshix said:


> Happy Anniversary!! Based off of your comments here I feel like you didn’t really love anything and personally I wouldn’t settle for getting something that had to be special ordered just because it’s not common. I have to agree with the comment that GMOP looks better in RG because it has pink iridescence that matches better with RG than YG. Truthfully I’m not loving the GMOP in YG on you. If the piece doesn’t make your heart sing I would skip.


Thank you! 

I really wanted to love the GMOP but don’t think it loved me back.


----------



## tenshix

Fabfashion said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I really wanted to love the GMOP but don’t think it loved me back.



If you get a chance to try it in rose gold I highly recommend it! I love GMOP’s pink and green iridescence, the color shift really makes it so versatile. It really complements the pink tone in RG metal. But don’t give up hope yet, I know you’ll find a stone/metal combo that works for you! You’ll know when your heart skips a beat as you wear it.


----------



## DeryaHm

BigAkoya said:


> It's an interesting comment...
> Why would they not make your cut?  Too logo-y, too flat?  Both? Other?  I would love to hear your key reason(s). Thank you.



Just to test myself I wore a BA vintage today although I don't think it looked right. I wore it with the chain doubled, which looked a little messy and I think I realized it is the logo thing. Somehow the logo looks more prominent than the design or the stone. I don't have a pave so can't speak to that, but something about the size just is big enough to emphasize the shape but not big enough to emphasize the stone. Again, I don't have the pave, but for that price there are many other things higher on my list. I also wonder if, counterintuitively, it might look less logo-y in the guilloche because more is going on than with the plain stone, but I also don't find myself reaching for more interesting magic stones. I think maybe for best advantage it has to be styled much differently than I usually dress


----------



## Storm Spirit

Ladies, do you have any tips for selecting blue agate based on pictures? My lovely SA sent over this photo and a video but I can't make it to the store until next week. I'm looking for a nice bright shade of blue (something that pops) that isn't too dark, but the last time I selected a stone based on photos, it didn't quite turn out as I expected


----------



## kelsenia

I need some guidance on what you guys think my next purchase should be.
Current collection:
Bracelets--rose gold sweet alhambra 6 motif bracelet, onyx alhambra 5 motif bracelet, white MOP 5 motif bracelet, blue agate 5 motif bracelet and vendome sevres porcelain/pave bracelet
Necklaces--grey MOP rose gold vintage pendant, hammered rose gold vintage pendant, chalcedony vintage pendant, rhodonite holiday pendant, vendome sevres porcelain pendant and 16 motif chalcedony/white MOP/grey MOP sautoir

Things I love/wishlist:
5 motif frivole gold bracelet, 5 motif chalcedony bracelet, 3 motif magic alhambra earrings in YG white MOP, grey MOP and onyx (I also like the other color scheme too, to match my necklace), the pink and diamond butterfly BTF ring, frivole gold BTF ring, pink sapphire frivole pendant (and maybe the earrings too?)

Im going to see my SA on Saturday, she has the 5 motif frivole bracelet and said the other items could be ordered. What pieces do you think would be the next best additions to my collection? I have no earrings from them, and the only nice ring I have is a RG Juste un Clou diamond ring from Cartier.

*this VCA addiction is getting expensive! LOL*


----------



## A bottle of Red

Storm Spirit said:


> Ladies, do you have any tips for selecting blue agate based on pictures? My lovely SA sent over this photo and a video but I can't make it to the store until next week. I'm looking for a nice bright shade of blue (something that pops) that isn't too dark, but the last time I selected a stone based on photos, it didn't quite turn out as I expected


I would start by asking for more photos- on a white background,  near a window, on the wrist etc. Should give you a better idea of the actual colors.
The green suede fabric is messing up the colors imo


----------



## Storm Spirit

A bottle of Red said:


> I would start by asking for more photos- on a white background,  near a window, on the wrist etc. Should give you a better idea of the actual colors.
> The green suede fabric is messing up the colors imo



Great idea, thank you!!


----------



## Gracilan

bluebird895 said:


> Did anyone notice a change in quality specifically for the vintage Alhambra pendants?
> 
> I had a carnelian vintage Alhambra that I purchased in 2019 that I wore daily for 3 years. Sadly, I misplaced the necklace, so I ordered a replacement carnelian vintage Alhambra recently from the VCA site. When I opened the package, I immediately noticed that the weight of the necklace is significantly lighter than my original necklace (& also noticed a thinner pendant).There were also very noticeable air gaps.
> 
> I went to the VCA store yesterday, and directly asked the SA on if the necklace weight changed. He said, "I think so" and said it's most likely the gold .
> 
> Does anyone have a 2019 carnelian vintage Alhambra pendant they can weigh at home? I'd love to compare the weight of the one I received recently to the older models (if that's a fair comparison).
> 
> Thank you in advance!


My carnelian pendant purchased Sept ‘20 weighs 4grams. The motif is thinner and not as substantial as the motifs on my carnelian bracelet purchased 5-6 yrs ago.


----------



## Happyish

Fabfashion said:


> I’m here in Waikiki and went to visit the VCA boutique earlier today. Met with a lovely SA that I‘ve been chatting with for the past couple of weeks prior to arriving here. The boutique only has a few Alhambra pieces (onyx and gold pendant), quite a few Perlees and high jewelry. I saw a Sweet Alhambra bracelet, the motifs are teeny—so cute. I think I can do earrings of that size. The regular Vintage Alhambra motif is not as big in person as I thought it would be. Funny how I‘ve visualized them as being bigger after seeing them online.
> 
> So here’s the thing…they don’t have anything that I was interested in. I knew it was a long shot. I was hoping for a hammered YG or RG 5 motif vintage Alhambra bracelet to start or at least a pendant. Well, the lovely SA showed me a 5 motif gray MOP in YG that someone has special order but now changed her mind once it came in. The SA offered it to me. She said gray MOP can only be custom ordered. Is that the case? She’s holding it for me. I’m not so sure as the lighting in the boutique was rather awful. I couldn’t really tell the color of the piece and appreciate the beauty of the bracelet. Why does a jewelry store have such lousy lighting is beyond me. I took a few pics. I think my iPhone seemed to better capture the color of the gray than what I could see with my own eyes. What do you think? Is gray MOP something really special and why is it so much more expensive that the regular MOP or a plain gold VA bracelet? It’s retail for over $5.3K. Is there a premium when one special orders something from VCA?
> 
> DH just got me an anniversary present yesterday so I’m trying to be responsible. Hehe.
> 
> View attachment 5352718
> 
> View attachment 5352719
> 
> View attachment 5352720


You can go outside and look at it under regular light--accompanied by a SA of course--and a mirror. Don't hesitate to ask. They'll be happy to accommodate you and that way you can get a better idea of color.


----------



## DeryaHm

Storm Spirit said:


> Ladies, do you have any tips for selecting blue agate based on pictures? My lovely SA sent over this photo and a video but I can't make it to the store until next week. I'm looking for a nice bright shade of blue (something that pops) that isn't too dark, but the last time I selected a stone based on photos, it didn't quite turn out as I expected



Have you been working with your SA long? If so, they should have a good feel with what works with your coloring and style. You may also ask them to send a picture of the piece on a colleague, their assistant, even another willing customer — I have done this. Ask for different lights/angles, indoor/outdoor


----------



## eternallove4bag

kelsenia said:


> I need some guidance on what you guys think my next purchase should be.
> Current collection:
> Bracelets--rose gold sweet alhambra 6 motif bracelet, onyx alhambra 5 motif bracelet, white MOP 5 motif bracelet, blue agate 5 motif bracelet and vendome sevres porcelain/pave bracelet
> Necklaces--grey MOP rose gold vintage pendant, hammered rose gold vintage pendant, chalcedony vintage pendant, rhodonite holiday pendant, vendome sevres porcelain pendant and 16 motif chalcedony/white MOP/grey MOP sautoir
> 
> Things I love/wishlist:
> 5 motif frivole gold bracelet, 5 motif chalcedony bracelet, 3 motif magic alhambra earrings in YG white MOP, grey MOP and onyx (I also like the other color scheme too, to match my necklace), the pink and diamond butterfly BTF ring, frivole gold BTF ring, pink sapphire frivole pendant (and maybe the earrings too?)
> 
> Im going to see my SA on Saturday, she has the 5 motif frivole bracelet and said the other items could be ordered. What pieces do you think would be the next best additions to my collection? I have no earrings from them, and the only nice ring I have is a RG Juste un Clou diamond ring from Cartier.
> 
> *this VCA addiction is getting expensive! LOL*


You already have an amazing collection of bracelets and pendants so my vote to add either the butterfly BTF ring or the Frivole BTF ring.


----------



## kelsenia

Thank you @eternallove4bag 
Does the Frivole BTF ring scratch? (meaning non pave one) 
That is my only concern...of course love the butterfly one but $$$.


----------



## glamourbag

kelsenia said:


> Thank you @eternallove4bag
> Does the Frivole BTF ring scratch? (meaning non pave one)
> That is my only concern...of course love the butterfly one but $$$.


Yes the mirrored one can scratch. It can be polished up to three times in its lifetime (from what I recall being told by SA)


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> Yes the mirrored one can scratch. It can be polished up to three times in its lifetime (from what I recall being told by SA)


This! @kelsenia


----------



## 7h5f921

Just an fyi, the vca website had the sweet rg  6 motif add to bag today if anyone is looking for a small bracelet.


----------



## lynne_ross

kelsenia said:


> I need some guidance on what you guys think my next purchase should be.
> Current collection:
> Bracelets--rose gold sweet alhambra 6 motif bracelet, onyx alhambra 5 motif bracelet, white MOP 5 motif bracelet, blue agate 5 motif bracelet and vendome sevres porcelain/pave bracelet
> Necklaces--grey MOP rose gold vintage pendant, hammered rose gold vintage pendant, chalcedony vintage pendant, rhodonite holiday pendant, vendome sevres porcelain pendant and 16 motif chalcedony/white MOP/grey MOP sautoir
> 
> Things I love/wishlist:
> 5 motif frivole gold bracelet, 5 motif chalcedony bracelet, 3 motif magic alhambra earrings in YG white MOP, grey MOP and onyx (I also like the other color scheme too, to match my necklace), the pink and diamond butterfly BTF ring, frivole gold BTF ring, pink sapphire frivole pendant (and maybe the earrings too?)
> 
> Im going to see my SA on Saturday, she has the 5 motif frivole bracelet and said the other items could be ordered. What pieces do you think would be the next best additions to my collection? I have no earrings from them, and the only nice ring I have is a RG Juste un Clou diamond ring from Cartier.
> 
> *this VCA addiction is getting expensive! LOL*


I would go for earrings or rings in a non Alhambra style. This is the year of the earrings for me and I am trying to build up my options. I have the pave frivoles earrings and they are such a wonderful piece. I wear them on their own without any Alhambra. I feel like everyone needs a pair!


----------



## kelsenia

Are they comfortable and informal enough for everyday wear? @lynne_ross


----------



## kelsenia

Just curious---for any owners of the 5 motif frivole gold bracelet have they had trouble with wear and scratching on the non-pave motifs?


----------



## lynne_ross

kelsenia said:


> Are they comfortable and informal enough for everyday wear? @lynne_ross


They are very comfortable to wear daily. I wear most days for work (when I was in office…). I find them hard to wear casually during the day and find them more formal. I have the yg pave. The pg with pink sapphire look much easier to wear casually but I would have trouble matching them with my work attire. I am considering getting a couple week sweet pairs and the pave butterflies for casual wear.


----------



## Yijingchan

Hi all,
I’m thinking of getting a vintage Alhambra necklace in gold. Thinking if it would work layering with my Cartier small necklace and big Tiffany locket.
what do you think? Too much?


----------



## BigAkoya

Yijingchan said:


> Hi all,
> I’m thinking of getting a vintage Alhambra necklace in gold. Thinking if it would work layering with my Cartier small necklace and big Tiffany locket.
> what do you think? Too much?
> View attachment 5357914


If you have to layer, I would do just the Cartier and VA pendant.  Adding on the Tiffany pendant makes it look like you're trying to wear all your pendants at once.  It's not so much as it's too much, but rather, I personally don't think the themes match at all.  Th3e silver locket is off to me.  Plus, now you have all different metals... the Cartier looks like RG, the VA is YG, and the Tiffany locket looks like silver?   Mixing metals is fine if you have a theme, but to me, this looks all over the place.   I also think the silver locket takes away from the VA pendant.  

That said, if you want to look eclectic, piling on stuff, this is definitely the look. 
It's all preference of course, and it's what you like that matters.


----------



## Yijingchan

BigAkoya said:


> If you have to layer, I would do just the Cartier and VA pendant.  Adding on the Tiffany pendant makes it look like you're trying to wear all your pendants at once.  It's not so much as it's too much, but rather, I personally don't think the themes match at all.  Th3e silver locket is off to me.  Plus, now you have all different metals... the Cartier looks like RG, the VA is YG, and the Tiffany locket looks like silver?   Mixing metals is fine if you have a theme, but to me, this looks all over the place.   I also think the silver locket takes away from the VA pendant.
> 
> That said, if you want to look eclectic, piling on stuff, this is definitely the look.
> It's all preference of course, and it's what you like that matters.


Thank you. I agree. Think the Tiffany should be left on its own..


----------



## Fabfashion

Don’t mean to stray from the VCA discussions…just wanted to let those of you who suggested getting a watch to know that we were lucky to get a Rolex Datejust 41 in RG and Oystersteel and sundust dial while in Waikiki. Serendipitously, the SA I was speaking with at Rolex happened to be at Hermes for 6 years before coming to Rolex 3 years ago. We chatted about all things H and SAs we both knew, etc. etc. Next thing I knew he sent me a text a few hours after I left the boutique asking if I’d like this watch. I said yes of course!  The professional sportier watches are harder to come by and have a long local wait list but he said he’ll try that for us on our next trip.

Here she is. Happy early anniversary to me. I mentioned to DH that he can borrow it sometimes. Lol.


----------



## BigAkoya

Fabfashion said:


> Don’t mean to stray from the VCA discussions…just wanted to let those of you who suggested getting a watch to know that we were lucky to get a Rolex Datejust 41 in RG and Oystersteel and sundust dial while in Waikiki. Serendipitously, the SA I was speaking with at Rolex happened to be at Hermes for 6 years before coming to Rolex 3 years ago. We chatted about all things H and SAs we both knew, etc. etc. Next thing I knew he sent me a text a few hours after I left the boutique asking if I’d like this watch. I said yes of course!  The professional sportier watches are harder to come by and have a long local wait list but he said he’ll try that for us on our next trip.
> 
> Here she is. Happy early anniversary to me. I mentioned to DH that he can borrow it sometimes. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 5358704


The 41mm looks great on you!  I love big watches.
You can surprise hubby with a similar Rolex watch, and then you can borrow his!  Yes, I am guilty of surprising hubby with Rolexes I like.     

Congratulations!  The watch is fabulous on you! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## BigAkoya

Fabfashion said:


> Don’t mean to stray from the VCA discussions…just wanted to let those of you who suggested getting a watch to know that we were lucky to get a Rolex Datejust 41 in RG and Oystersteel and sundust dial while in Waikiki. Serendipitously, the SA I was speaking with at Rolex happened to be at Hermes for 6 years before coming to Rolex 3 years ago. We chatted about all things H and SAs we both knew, etc. etc. Next thing I knew he sent me a text a few hours after I left the boutique asking if I’d like this watch. I said yes of course!  The professional sportier watches are harder to come by and have a long local wait list but he said he’ll try that for us on our next trip.
> 
> Here she is. Happy early anniversary to me. I mentioned to DH that he can borrow it sometimes. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 5358704


By the way, as a thought...
Since you have a Rolex SA that is willing to help you get items, if you are really interested in getting a Daytona SS, I would get on the wait list now.  As you know, the wait list for a Daytona SS is not open to everyone, but I am sure your SA will put you on it.
The Daytona SS is the hardest Rolex watch to get, and the wait list is in years, not months.  It has been that way for years too, s it won't ease up anytime soon.  To many, the Daytona SS is the HG of Rolexes.

I waited two years for mine, but it was worth it.
Just a thought since you have a SA now that will put you on the waiting list.  Strike while the iron is hot!
You can tell hubby the watch is for him, but you can then hijack the watch when it arrives.    

My hubby is the happiest with his $50 Casio watch.  He buys different colored wrist straps for his cheapy Casio.. that's his fun.  

Congratulations again!  I am so happy for you!


----------



## Fabfashion

BigAkoya said:


> By the way, as a thought...
> Since you have a Rolex SA that is willing to help you get items, if you are really interested in getting a Daytona SS, I would get on the wait list now.  As you know, the wait list for a Daytona SS is not open to everyone, but I am sure your SA will put you on it.
> The Daytona SS is the hardest Rolex watch to get, and the wait list is in years, not months.  It has been that way for years too, s it won't ease up anytime soon.  To many, the Daytona SS is the HG of Rolexes.
> 
> I waited two years for mine, but it was worth it.
> Just a thought since you have a SA now that will put you on the waiting list.  Strike while the iron is hot!
> You can tell hubby the watch is for him, but you can then hijack the watch when it arrives.
> 
> My hubby is the happiest with his $50 Casio watch.  He buys different colored wrist straps for his cheapy Casio.. that's his fun.
> 
> Congratulations again!  I am so happy for you!


Many thanks, @BigAkoya! Great idea on the wait list. The SA said he has clients that would hop on a plane to come pick up a watch when it comes in. We also like the GMT with SS and RG although not sure if the RG makes it less practical for a sports watch.


----------



## BigAkoya

Fabfashion said:


> Many thanks, @BigAkoya! Great idea on the wait list. The SA said he has clients that would hop on a plane to come pick up a watch when it comes in. We also like the GMT with SS and RG although not sure if the RG makes it less practical for a sports watch.


I personally think if you get a GMT, I would keep it SS.  I think the GMT Batman rocks!  I like it more than the Pepsi as the Batman blue bezel is a royal blue and so striking.  My two cents on the SS and RG, I personally do not like the brown/black bezel.  The black half is nice, but I think it looks dull when paired with the brown.  Then the oyster bracelet is RG.  It's kind of a messy look to me, but that's just me of course.  It's all preference. 

But yes... pick the watch you want and get on the wait list now since you just purchased a Rolex and are active with a SA.  
Good luck!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Fabfashion said:


> Don’t mean to stray from the VCA discussions…just wanted to let those of you who suggested getting a watch to know that we were lucky to get a Rolex Datejust 41 in RG and Oystersteel and sundust dial while in Waikiki. Serendipitously, the SA I was speaking with at Rolex happened to be at Hermes for 6 years before coming to Rolex 3 years ago. We chatted about all things H and SAs we both knew, etc. etc. Next thing I knew he sent me a text a few hours after I left the boutique asking if I’d like this watch. I said yes of course!  The professional sportier watches are harder to come by and have a long local wait list but he said he’ll try that for us on our next trip.
> 
> Here she is. Happy early anniversary to me. I mentioned to DH that he can borrow it sometimes. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 5358704


Congratulations!!  Scoring a Rolex at retail is always a big win!  Fluted bezel DJs are classic Rolex.


----------



## kelsenia

I was given the opportunity from my SA to get the pink sapphire Frivole earrings and pendant set, but now I'm thinking about the pink sapphire/pave butterfly earrings or ring instead?? Can money grow on trees so we can just get everything on our wishlists??
She did say I would need to special order the ring as I have large fingers (size 61), so I wouldn't necessarily be able to try it on beforehand. She said they rarely get sizes >55 in the store. Opinions?!!


----------



## Fabfashion

EpiFanatic said:


> Congratulations!!  Scoring a Rolex at retail is always a big win! Fluted bezel DJs are classic Rolex.


Thanks, @EpiFanatic! I prefer the fluted bezel as I’m pretty rough with my watch (talk with my hands lol) so I would be worried about scratching if it’s the smooth bezel.


----------



## glamourbag

Fabfashion said:


> Don’t mean to stray from the VCA discussions…just wanted to let those of you who suggested getting a watch to know that we were lucky to get a Rolex Datejust 41 in RG and Oystersteel and sundust dial while in Waikiki. Serendipitously, the SA I was speaking with at Rolex happened to be at Hermes for 6 years before coming to Rolex 3 years ago. We chatted about all things H and SAs we both knew, etc. etc. Next thing I knew he sent me a text a few hours after I left the boutique asking if I’d like this watch. I said yes of course!  The professional sportier watches are harder to come by and have a long local wait list but he said he’ll try that for us on our next trip.
> 
> Here she is. Happy early anniversary to me. I mentioned to DH that he can borrow it sometimes. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 5358704


Happy Anniversary. What a lovely surprise and it looks great on you. Youre lucky you got this beauty.


----------



## lynne_ross

kelsenia said:


> I was given the opportunity from my SA to get the pink sapphire Frivole earrings and pendant set, but now I'm thinking about the pink sapphire/pave butterfly earrings or ring instead?? Can money grow on trees so we can just get everything on our wishlists??
> She did say I would need to special order the ring as I have large fingers (size 61), so I wouldn't necessarily be able to try it on beforehand. She said they rarely get sizes >55 in the store. Opinions?!!


Can you go in and try the frivole? I have the yg pave and love. I think you might NEED a pair of butterflies and the frivole. Haha! 
I have large fingers too despite being petite. I would still try to see if you try the ring, even in on your pinky or half way down finger to see the size of the butterflies. Then if you love you can order. I did this with the noeud. You might the butterfly ring small, suggest you try frivole ring too.


----------



## Happyish

kelsenia said:


> I was given the opportunity from my SA to get the pink sapphire Frivole earrings and pendant set, but now I'm thinking about the pink sapphire/pave butterfly earrings or ring instead?? Can money grow on trees so we can just get everything on our wishlists??
> She did say I would need to special order the ring as I have large fingers (size 61), so I wouldn't necessarily be able to try it on beforehand. She said they rarely get sizes >55 in the store. Opinions?!!


You need to try these. It's the only way to make a decision. I've had my heart set on certain pieces, only to find when I tried them that they weren't flattering. In each instance, even my SA agreed.
Perhaps there's another ring you can try? Or put two earrings on top of your fingers, to get the look of the two-butterfly, and have your SA take a photo. I always find that when I look at photos once I'm home -- away from the wonderful lighting, and the excitement of a new piece, that it gives me a better idea of whether it's the right choice.
That should give you a better idea of which direction to pursue.
Finally, forget us. You're the one who will be wearing these--and not temporarily. This is a long-term purchase.


----------



## DeryaHm

kelsenia said:


> I was given the opportunity from my SA to get the pink sapphire Frivole earrings and pendant set, but now I'm thinking about the pink sapphire/pave butterfly earrings or ring instead?? Can money grow on trees so we can just get everything on our wishlists??
> She did say I would need to special order the ring as I have large fingers (size 61), so I wouldn't necessarily be able to try it on beforehand. She said they rarely get sizes >55 in the store. Opinions?!!



I think it depends how much you like pink. To me the combo of the metal, pink sapphire right by diamonds and I’m not sure what else makes the Frivole a really vibrant and, with apologies to those who have and love it, garish look that doesn’t, for me, go with the simple elegance of frivole. I passed on a set a while back.

OTOH, the butterflies are pretty subtle and don’t look like a bright pink except in certain lights, which I know is weird as same stone. 

I think the butterfly set is more everyday usable (for me) but that depends on your preference and style. They also dress up nicely I think, though I haven’t dressed up in ages.

I can’t remember if you’re able to try both but if you are of course that’s the way to go. I always vote to get plain frivole then use the savings to do pave w the butterflies!


----------



## eggz716

Hi! 
Currently my collection includes:
-Vintage MOP earrings
-Lucky Butterfly necklace
-Guilloche pendant necklace
-Grey MOP pendant necklace
-Blue Agate bracelet

I was thinking about adding:
-Sweet 16 motif rose gold long necklace
Or
-Vintage onyx earrings & vintage onyx pendant necklace 

What are your thoughts on these 2 choices? eventually I would like both options, but really can only pick one.  

Thank you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

eggz716 said:


> Hi!
> Currently my collection includes:
> -Vintage MOP earrings
> -Lucky Butterfly necklace
> -Guilloche pendant necklace
> -Grey MOP pendant necklace
> -Blue Agate bracelet
> 
> I was thinking about adding:
> -Sweet 16 motif rose gold long necklace
> Or
> -Vintage onyx earrings & vintage onyx pendant necklace
> 
> What are your thoughts on these 2 choices? eventually I would like both options, but really can only pick one.
> 
> Thank you!


That’s a tough choice! I love the idea of getting the set of onyx earrings and pendant together but the 16 motif is such an elegant and understated piece, I am leaning more towards that. 

Have you tried all these pieces at the store? I find it super helpful to try things on my WL multiple times at the store, take lots of pics and then torture my friends with pics until I make up my mind 

The 16 motif is one of the hardest pieces to get right now so if you _love_ it and your store is able to get it for you, you should grab it.


----------



## Fabfashion

glamourbag said:


> Happy Anniversary. What a lovely surprise and it looks great on you. Youre lucky you got this beauty.


Many thanks, @glamourbag! Btw, your avatar pic is still one of my faves.


----------



## glamourbag

Fabfashion said:


> Many thanks, @glamourbag! Btw, your avatar pic is still one of my faves.


Awww thank you!


----------



## DeryaHm

I'm not sure I'll really do it, but I am thinking about paring down my collection a little. I track cost per wear only inexactly and wondered if anyone whose mentioned doing it keeps closer track. I am also struggling a little with how to do it *now*, since I'm still not going out like I used to. Does a day worn at home count as a wear? I also wonder sometimes about it as I will often put on a few pieces and just wear them for like a week straight -- seven wears? Even if I was just too lazy to change it and might have rather worn something else?

For now to the extent I'm considering selling anything it's because I'm also doing a bag reorg (which I find much easier to think about, ID gaps in collection) so I'll probably be getting quotes etc anyway, and because of a bad experience I had with some chalcedony pieces earlier this winter. It's so hard because I think chalcedony really is the most beautiful stone, but I find it does not suit me at all. Luckily I didn't go for the amazing chalcedony 20 so even if I rarely wear it ppw isn't much, but otoh it feels silly to hold onto anything I feel "off" or out of sorts wearing. I might as well put that $ toward pieces I would wear or bags to fill the collection or art I have my eye on. 

Anyway, any tips on how those of you who are more methodical do it would be much appreciated! Thank yoU!


----------



## tenshix

Safa said:


> I'm not sure I'll really do it, but I am thinking about paring down my collection a little. I track cost per wear only inexactly and wondered if anyone whose mentioned doing it keeps closer track. I am also struggling a little with how to do it *now*, since I'm still not going out like I used to. Does a day worn at home count as a wear? I also wonder sometimes about it as I will often put on a few pieces and just wear them for like a week straight -- seven wears? Even if I was just too lazy to change it and might have rather worn something else?
> 
> For now to the extent I'm considering selling anything it's because I'm also doing a bag reorg (which I find much easier to think about, ID gaps in collection) so I'll probably be getting quotes etc anyway, and because of a bad experience I had with some chalcedony pieces earlier this winter. It's so hard because I think chalcedony really is the most beautiful stone, but I find it does not suit me at all. Luckily I didn't go for the amazing chalcedony 20 so even if I rarely wear it ppw isn't much, but otoh it feels silly to hold onto anything I feel "off" or out of sorts wearing. I might as well put that $ toward pieces I would wear or bags to fill the collection or art I have my eye on.
> 
> Anyway, any tips on how those of you who are more methodical do it would be much appreciated! Thank yoU!



It seems like you’re now having second thoughts about items in your collection that don’t spark as much joy as before, and if you don’t like the feeling of clutter I would definitely consider parting with pieces that you don’t love anymore.

Personally I wear jewelry for myself and I even love wearing them around at home so I can enjoy looking at them, and so that counts as cost per wear for me. I love how jewelry makes me feel when I wear them. Of course dressing up to go out is also way more fun when you have coordinated outfits but what I love about jewelry is that you can wear them anytime and especially in the comfort and safety of your own home.

I don’t know if you foresee going to more events in the future but I think it’s always great to have the classics in case you do, and think about which pieces you love most and which pieces are the most versatile. If a piece is difficult to coordinate with the rest of your collection or outfits and it doesn’t spark immense joy I would let it go, because it probably means you won’t ever wear it. But if a piece is very unique and more difficult to match but you love that piece because it makes you feel amazing when you wear it, I would keep it!

I think the Marie Kondo method is amazing for decluttering; you put out all the pieces in your collection in front of you and you can see which ones you still truly love and which ones you feel just meh about. When they’re all laid out in front of you you can also do a mental coordination to see which pieces go well together with the outfits you wear. At the end of the day material things like jewelry should bring you joy, not burden and stress so I think that’s a good starting point when considering which pieces you should keep. You should feel happy about having/wearing them and not “off/out of sorts” like you mentioned. Good luck!!


----------



## lynne_ross

Safa said:


> I'm not sure I'll really do it, but I am thinking about paring down my collection a little. I track cost per wear only inexactly and wondered if anyone whose mentioned doing it keeps closer track. I am also struggling a little with how to do it *now*, since I'm still not going out like I used to. Does a day worn at home count as a wear? I also wonder sometimes about it as I will often put on a few pieces and just wear them for like a week straight -- seven wears? Even if I was just too lazy to change it and might have rather worn something else?
> 
> For now to the extent I'm considering selling anything it's because I'm also doing a bag reorg (which I find much easier to think about, ID gaps in collection) so I'll probably be getting quotes etc anyway, and because of a bad experience I had with some chalcedony pieces earlier this winter. It's so hard because I think chalcedony really is the most beautiful stone, but I find it does not suit me at all. Luckily I didn't go for the amazing chalcedony 20 so even if I rarely wear it ppw isn't much, but otoh it feels silly to hold onto anything I feel "off" or out of sorts wearing. I might as well put that $ toward pieces I would wear or bags to fill the collection or art I have my eye on.
> 
> Anyway, any tips on how those of you who are more methodical do it would be much appreciated! Thank yoU!


When I was clearing out my bags a few years back I tried tracking how much I wore each.  But it did not tell me anything I did not already know about which bag I use more. So I tried instead to not use my most used bags and just force using the others. I found that worked to force why I no longer liked bag x or why bag y did not work even though I was trying to use for when I thought I would use it. I then knew exactly which bags to sell and I did. I have bags I only use once or twice a year (my clutches), that I may use more later but either way I love them and have no interesting in selling even if cost per wear is not ideal. 
I did similar exercise with clothes too where I moved my clothes out of mine and only brought back in once I wore items. I only picked items from the clothes not in my closet. I had to do it by season but it quickly became obvious which pieces had to go into donation bin. I will likely do this again once I go back to working in office. 
Long post way of saying that I would suggest trying this with your jewellery. Try only wearing the pieces you don’t wear a lot now and see how you feel about them.You might not wear cause your clothes don’t work with the pieces. I recently bought some dresses to go with my lucky butterfly earrings so I could wear lots this summer. Or you might not love the piece and it is time to sell. Hope this helps.


----------



## BigAkoya

kelsenia said:


> I was given the opportunity from my SA to get the pink sapphire Frivole earrings and pendant set, but now I'm thinking about the pink sapphire/pave butterfly earrings or ring instead?? Can money grow on trees so we can just get everything on our wishlists??
> She did say I would need to special order the ring as I have large fingers (size 61), so I wouldn't necessarily be able to try it on beforehand. She said they rarely get sizes >55 in the store. Opinions?!!


I would ask yourself why all of a sudden you want a butterfly piece.  Have you always loved butterfly, or are you now caught in the hype of all this talk of butterflies?  If you have always loved Frivole and the pink sapphire set, I would get your first love.  

Both the Frivole pink sapphire and butterfly pink sapphire have been out for a while, so I would ask yourself why didn't you want the butterfly a few months ago before VCA started doing all this marketing on the butterfly collection?  

To me, the two collections are very different.  The Frivole is a flower collection and timeless.  The BTF is a nice bold look.
The butterfly is sweet and dainty compared to the Frivole ring.  Each collection projects a different look, and everyone has a fashion look.  I would select the one that reflects you, your look.  I would not purchase the butterfly if you are now interested due to all the hype.  

Hope that helps!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Safa said:


> I'm not sure I'll really do it, but I am thinking about paring down my collection a little. I track cost per wear only inexactly and wondered if anyone whose mentioned doing it keeps closer track. I am also struggling a little with how to do it *now*, since I'm still not going out like I used to. Does a day worn at home count as a wear? I also wonder sometimes about it as I will often put on a few pieces and just wear them for like a week straight -- seven wears? Even if I was just too lazy to change it and might have rather worn something else?
> 
> For now to the extent I'm considering selling anything it's because I'm also doing a bag reorg (which I find much easier to think about, ID gaps in collection) so I'll probably be getting quotes etc anyway, and because of a bad experience I had with some chalcedony pieces earlier this winter. It's so hard because I think chalcedony really is the most beautiful stone, but I find it does not suit me at all. Luckily I didn't go for the amazing chalcedony 20 so even if I rarely wear it ppw isn't much, but otoh it feels silly to hold onto anything I feel "off" or out of sorts wearing. I might as well put that $ toward pieces I would wear or bags to fill the collection or art I have my eye on.
> 
> Anyway, any tips on how those of you who are more methodical do it would be much appreciated! Thank yoU!


When it comes to clothes, kitchen items and things around the house, I do a thorough ‘spring’ cleaning every 3-4 months (every drawer, every cupboard, every nook and cranny gets a sweep) and I use the rule of thumb that ‘if I haven’t worn or used the item even once in a year or more, that item or piece of clothing needs to be donated’. Period, no second thoughts, no regrets. By consistently doing this, I am at a point where I honestly have very little stuff in my house and closets. I won’t lie I could pair down my clothes even more but I honestly use everything I own at this moment because I just did the re-haul a couple of weeks. So I am enjoying my zen moment shedding all the extra weight.. when I get into one of those decluttering moods, there’s no stopping me to the point hubby often jokes ‘I am useful, don’t donate me!’

With bags and blings it’s a little different and  more tricky for me in deciding what goes and what stays but here’s what’s worked for me:
1. I make a conscious choice to rotate all my jewelry. Yes, there will be some pieces that I automatically reach for more and that’s okay so long as I am giving fair attention to the rest of the pieces in my collection.
2.When I was working from home, I started wearing my bling more often on zoom meetings. So yes, wearing the jewelry at home absolutely counts towards getting that CPW down. Now that I am back at face-to-face work, I still find myself reaching out for my jewelry pieces everyday. The only caveat is that once I am back home, I have to, absolutely have to, take off all my jewelry except my e-ring. I am in my zen mood at home in my old sweats and t-shirt, sans jewelry
3. I don’t manually count or keep a spreadsheet tracking how often I am wearing each of my pieces, but I do keep a mental approximate count where I am like ‘okay the malachite pendant has been used too much this month. Need to see which other pendant needs to be shown more love’
4. If each of the pieces in my collection sparks that joy in me as @tenshix mentioned, it stays in my collection. I am not getting rid of things just to reduce numbers for the sake of it. Instead, if it sparks joy in me, I am going to consciously ensure I wear that piece more often.
5. I don’t like clutter so I always wanted a ‘manageable’ collection of bags and blings. Manageable to me is if I can do justice to the piece, rotate them easily and wear them out. Then, I am content with what I have. If I start feeling that I am not doing justice to what I own, that’s when I am ready to ruthlessly trim my collection. I have done it with bags and I won’t hesitate to do it with jewelry. Let’s hope it never comes to that


----------



## BigAkoya

eggz716 said:


> Hi!
> Currently my collection includes:
> -Vintage MOP earrings
> -Lucky Butterfly necklace
> -Guilloche pendant necklace
> -Grey MOP pendant necklace
> -Blue Agate bracelet
> 
> I was thinking about adding:
> -Sweet 16 motif rose gold long necklace
> Or
> -Vintage onyx earrings & vintage onyx pendant necklace
> 
> What are your thoughts on these 2 choices? eventually I would like both options, but really can only pick one.
> 
> Thank you!


Hi!  I think you need to try on the Sweet 16. If you have and like it,  I would get that as it's different than yet another pendant. 
As FYI, I tried on the Sweet 16 and found it very dainty.  To me, it looked like a long metal chain, not really impactful.  You may also want to try on a VA 20 motif.  I think the 20 motif makes much more of a statement.  However, you may be seeking a daintier look which the Sweet 16 will give you that.  If you like the 20 motif, I would get the MOP 20.. it would be beautiful with your earrings!  

Good luck!


----------



## BigAkoya

Safa said:


> I'm not sure I'll really do it, but I am thinking about paring down my collection a little. I track cost per wear only inexactly and wondered if anyone whose mentioned doing it keeps closer track. I am also struggling a little with how to do it *now*, since I'm still not going out like I used to. Does a day worn at home count as a wear? I also wonder sometimes about it as I will often put on a few pieces and just wear them for like a week straight -- seven wears? Even if I was just too lazy to change it and might have rather worn something else?
> 
> For now to the extent I'm considering selling anything it's because I'm also doing a bag reorg (which I find much easier to think about, ID gaps in collection) so I'll probably be getting quotes etc anyway, and because of a bad experience I had with some chalcedony pieces earlier this winter. It's so hard because I think chalcedony really is the most beautiful stone, but I find it does not suit me at all. Luckily I didn't go for the amazing chalcedony 20 so even if I rarely wear it ppw isn't much, but otoh it feels silly to hold onto anything I feel "off" or out of sorts wearing. I might as well put that $ toward pieces I would wear or bags to fill the collection or art I have my eye on.
> 
> Anyway, any tips on how those of you who are more methodical do it would be much appreciated! Thank yoU!


Hi!  I don't know your lifestyle or background so I may be off base.  However, from reading your posts, my gut is you may have purchased some jewelry pieces because of hype or other influence, but you don't really love the pieces.  I say this because you mentioned earlier you have pieces you don't wear or had a bad experience.  You also posted above you don't wear jewelry as you are not going out as much and don't feel compelled to rotate pieces regularly.

Here's a thought...
Perhaps jewelry is not really your thing and somehow you got caught up into feeling you needed to buy jewelry.
Jewelry is not everyone's thing.  For me, I love fine gemstones and jewelry.  I fly to gem exhibitions to see the collections and gemstones, so it really is my thing.  CPW does not matter for me as I buy jewelry for me to wear and stare at.  My husband said it best when he said jewelry is my hobby that I love.  On the contrary, I have a friend who could not give a poop about jewelry.  She has zero interest in jewelry and thinks it's a complete waste of money.  She spends on other things.

Maybe you have higher priorities and jewelry is no longer your thing.  That's perfectly fine as we all change as we move through life.

One final thought... could TPF be influencing you?  TPF is a dual-edge sword.  There are lots of great friendly people on TPF sharing their love for VCA and helping each other out.  Yet if one is not careful, it is easy to get caught up in the hype and keep wanting to collect VCA, just for the sake of collecting and dare I say, a keeping up with the Jones mentality.

If you think you might be at a turning point toward jewelry, maybe take a break from TPF for a bit.  See if you forget about VCA and become interested in other things.  Or, you may miss VCA and your TPF buddies so much, you can't wait to come back and buy a new piece of bling!   I do think staying off TPF for a little while will help to give you clearer insight as to your priorities and what you truly love and want to focus on.

I hope sharing these thoughts were a bit helpful.  Good luck to you!


----------



## Happyish

Safa said:


> I'm not sure I'll really do it, but I am thinking about paring down my collection a little. I track cost per wear only inexactly and wondered if anyone whose mentioned doing it keeps closer track. I am also struggling a little with how to do it *now*, since I'm still not going out like I used to. Does a day worn at home count as a wear? I also wonder sometimes about it as I will often put on a few pieces and just wear them for like a week straight -- seven wears? Even if I was just too lazy to change it and might have rather worn something else?
> 
> For now to the extent I'm considering selling anything it's because I'm also doing a bag reorg (which I find much easier to think about, ID gaps in collection) so I'll probably be getting quotes etc anyway, and because of a bad experience I had with some chalcedony pieces earlier this winter. It's so hard because I think chalcedony really is the most beautiful stone, but I find it does not suit me at all. Luckily I didn't go for the amazing chalcedony 20 so even if I rarely wear it ppw isn't much, but otoh it feels silly to hold onto anything I feel "off" or out of sorts wearing. I might as well put that $ toward pieces I would wear or bags to fill the collection or art I have my eye on.
> 
> Anyway, any tips on how those of you who are more methodical do it would be much appreciated! Thank yoU!


Last year I purged a lot of my VCA collection. The pieces fell into two categories; 1) things I bought because it was the newest, latest, most difficult to get and which I had to have--but were duplicative, such as another alhambra necklace in a different stone and 2) pieces I outgrew.

As to the first category, I felt stupid and guilty for falling into the "had to have it," trap (what @BigAkoya writes about) but the only way to escape that was to look forward, not back. As to the second, I had beautiful, wonderful things that were TDF, but they weren't me anymore. I loved them, had worn them a lot, but had zero interest in wearing them further. It was time to let them go. All were  better off being rehomed.

I didn't invest the money. I didn't save the money. I bought less but better.

I am very happy with my collection. It is pared down and everything is wearable. Nothing is saved for a special occasion; I'll wear butterfly pave earrings and pearls to the market. Why? Because I want to. Because it looks nice with a white shirt and jeans and because they spark joy. I also think that fine jewelry can be worn casually. It's all about attitude. And I wear it. Everyday as everyday is an opportunity to wear jewelry.

Finally, if I can be completely honest, there are some things that I wear very seldom that I will not part with. Once in a while I try them on and realize they're wonderful. My inclination is to reach for a newer piece rather than an older one. Eventually I'll rotate back. But I'm also very aware that if I were to sell those pieces (never mind cost-per-wear), they'd be gone forever and I would regret it.

So my recommendation is to sort, and edit carefully. Put something aside and ask yourself if you were to part with it, how you would feel? How would you feel if your best friend showed up wearing the identical item you just sold or if the Duchess of Windsor was photographed wearing "your" necklace? Would you be having kittens and keeping yourself up at night? It costs nothing to keep these things, but there may well be a psychic price if you ruthlessly Kondoize your jewelry collection.

Remember, if you have second thoughts, you can always sell the piece later and if we're talking about VCA, you'll probably get more for it tomorrow than you will today. So sort, deliberate and put aside.

Also, @lynne_ross suggested that you try wearing the things you're thinking about selling and then think how they make you feel. It's a good idea.


----------



## DeryaHm

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I don't know your lifestyle or background so I may be off base.  However, from reading your posts, my gut is you may have purchased some jewelry pieces because of hype or other influence, but you don't really love the pieces.  I say this because you mentioned earlier you have pieces you don't wear or had a bad experience.  You also posted above you don't wear jewelry as you are not going out as much and don't feel compelled to rotate pieces regularly.
> 
> Here's a thought...
> Perhaps jewelry is not really your thing and somehow you got caught up into feeling you needed to buy jewelry.
> Jewelry is not everyone's thing.  For me, I love fine gemstones and jewelry.  I fly to gem exhibitions to see the collections and gemstones, so it really is my thing.  CPW does not matter for me as I buy jewelry for me to wear and stare at.  My husband said it best when he said jewelry is my hobby that I love.  On the contrary, I have a friend who could not give a poop about jewelry.  She has zero interest in jewelry and thinks it's a complete waste of money.  She spends on other things.
> 
> Maybe you have higher priorities and jewelry is no longer your thing.  That's perfectly fine as we all change as we move through life.
> 
> One final thought... could TPF be influencing you?  TPF is a dual-edge sword.  There are lots of great friendly people on TPF sharing their love for VCA and helping each other out.  Yet if one is not careful, it is easy to get caught up in the hype and keep wanting to collect VCA, just for the sake of collecting and dare I say, a keeping up with the Jones mentality.
> 
> If you think you might be at a turning point toward jewelry, maybe take a break from TPF for a bit.  See if you forget about VCA and become interested in other things.  Or, you may miss VCA and your TPF buddies so much, you can't wait to come back and buy a new piece of bling!   I do think staying off TPF for a little while will help to give you clearer insight as to your priorities and what you truly love and want to focus on.
> 
> I hope sharing these thoughts were a bit helpful.  Good luck to you!



Thank you. This was very interesting and there’s a lot to think over. One thing I should mention is that I don’t buy or pick most of my jewelry myself. I love jewelry, but it has never been exactly my thing. My DH has always bought it as gifts and surprises, even back in the Stone Age when we were just dating, so I don’t think I got caught up in hype, and doubt he did. He’s even less into social media than I am! I do love jewelry, but despite the time I’ve been spending on tpf, I don’t obsess or study it the way I do art and some antiques. It is DH’s thing and it is beautiful. So it is something we share and that he finds more engaging than my other interests. Maybe I should find a way to get him more engaged with those, or I can keep enjoying his habit 

Oddly, the pieces I’m thinking of selling are some of the few I picked myself that I thought were beautiful but just don’t work on me. Some were bought during the pandemic didn’t really have a chance to wear out and about often. When I did wear them I felt off and like they were unflattering. The one incident that sticks in my mind was one of my first outings after omicron and all of my style choices felt off, probably because I also felt a little old in the downtown hip place we went to and I dressed like a matronly uptown type, which I basically am, although still adjusting to the age. I think DH would feel sad if I sold them, but I was also interested to learn that is something people do and that they have a metric for it. It seemed interesting.

I do see what you mean about the double edged sword of TPF. I joined a looong time ago and was mostly active in the Balenciaga forum, which is what I was into then. I did step away from that because I was just buying way too much and worse as a way of coping with or actually avoiding a hard personal situation and TPF was definitely enabling that, very kindly and in a fun way! I’m not sure if it is on jewelry or not since I’m not the main customer.

It’s interesting that my not rotating pieces reads as lack of interest. I’m going to think about this. I had interpreted it as because I am a middle aged old style European and also sometimes wear the same clothes a few days in a row, especially when I only wear for a short time. This is much more the case now, but was also before the pandemic. So no need to change the jewelry either. Sorry if this is TMI!

Thank you for the thoughtful and thought provoking post and apologies for my long response. Lots to think about


----------



## Happyish

Safa said:


> Thank you. This was very interesting and there’s a lot to think over. One thing I should mention is that I don’t buy or pick most of my jewelry myself. I love jewelry, but it has never been exactly my thing. My DH has always bought it as gifts and surprises, even back in the Stone Age when we were just dating, so I don’t think I got caught up in hype, and doubt he did. He’s even less into social media than I am! I do love jewelry, but despite the time I’ve been spending on tpf, I don’t obsess or study it the way I do art and some antiques. It is DH’s thing and it is beautiful. So it is something we share and that he finds more engaging than my other interests. Maybe I should find a way to get him more engaged with those, or I can keep enjoying his habit
> 
> Oddly, the pieces I’m thinking of selling are some of the few I picked myself that I thought were beautiful but just don’t work on me. Some were bought during the pandemic didn’t really have a chance to wear out and about often. When I did wear them I felt off and like they were unflattering. The one incident that sticks in my mind was one of my first outings after omicron and all of my style choices felt off, probably because I also felt a little old in the downtown hip place we went to and I dressed like a matronly uptown type, which I basically am, although still adjusting to the age. I think DH would feel sad if I sold them, but I was also interested to learn that is something people do and that they have a metric for it. It seemed interesting.
> 
> I do see what you mean about the double edged sword of TPF. I joined a looong time ago and was mostly active in the Balenciaga forum, which is what I was into then. I did step away from that because I was just buying way too much and worse as a way of coping with or actually avoiding a hard personal situation and TPF was definitely enabling that, very kindly and in a fun way! I’m not sure if it is on jewelry or not since I’m not the main customer.
> 
> It’s interesting that my not rotating pieces reads as lack of interest. I’m going to think about this. I had interpreted it as because I am a middle aged old style European and also sometimes wear the same clothes a few days in a row, especially when I only wear for a short time. This is much more the case now, but was also before the pandemic. So no need to change the jewelry either. Sorry if this is TMI!
> 
> Thank you for the thoughtful and thought provoking post and apologies for my long response. Lots to think about


Please don't apologize. Thank you for sharing. Your experience mirrors in many ways my lifestyle as well.


----------



## DeryaHm

tenshix said:


> It seems like you’re now having second thoughts about items in your collection that don’t spark as much joy as before, and if you don’t like the feeling of clutter I would definitely consider parting with pieces that you don’t love anymore.
> 
> Personally I wear jewelry for myself and I even love wearing them around at home so I can enjoy looking at them, and so that counts as cost per wear for me. I love how jewelry makes me feel when I wear them. Of course dressing up to go out is also way more fun when you have coordinated outfits but what I love about jewelry is that you can wear them anytime and especially in the comfort and safety of your own home.
> 
> I don’t know if you foresee going to more events in the future but I think it’s always great to have the classics in case you do, and think about which pieces you love most and which pieces are the most versatile. If a piece is difficult to coordinate with the rest of your collection or outfits and it doesn’t spark immense joy I would let it go, because it probably means you won’t ever wear it. But if a piece is very unique and more difficult to match but you love that piece because it makes you feel amazing when you wear it, I would keep it!
> 
> I think the Marie Kondo method is amazing for decluttering; you put out all the pieces in your collection in front of you and you can see which ones you still truly love and which ones you feel just meh about. When they’re all laid out in front of you you can also do a mental coordination to see which pieces go well together with the outfits you wear. At the end of the day material things like jewelry should bring you joy, not burden and stress so I think that’s a good starting point when considering which pieces you should keep. You should feel happy about having/wearing them and not “off/out of sorts” like you mentioned. Good luck!!



I’m very bad at Kondo-ing! I get overwhelmed by the big pile of clothes but I think I can do it with jewelry! I've done it with shoes! This is very good advice. Thank you!


----------



## DeryaHm

lynne_ross said:


> When I was clearing out my bags a few years back I tried tracking how much I wore each.  But it did not tell me anything I did not already know about which bag I use more. So I tried instead to not use my most used bags and just force using the others. I found that worked to force why I no longer liked bag x or why bag y did not work even though I was trying to use for when I thought I would use it. I then knew exactly which bags to sell and I did. I have bags I only use once or twice a year (my clutches), that I may use more later but either way I love them and have no interesting in selling even if cost per wear is not ideal.
> I did similar exercise with clothes too where I moved my clothes out of mine and only brought back in once I wore items. I only picked items from the clothes not in my closet. I had to do it by season but it quickly became obvious which pieces had to go into donation bin. I will likely do this again once I go back to working in office.
> Long post way of saying that I would suggest trying this with your jewellery. Try only wearing the pieces you don’t wear a lot now and see how you feel about them.You might not wear cause your clothes don’t work with the pieces. I recently bought some dresses to go with my lucky butterfly earrings so I could wear lots this summer. Or you might not love the piece and it is time to sell. Hope this helps.



Hm! This is a very good approach. And one I should have taken with bags. I did a purge of those in the fall and messed up majorly by selling all but two clutches. Which would be fine, but little did I know that with the vax mandate lifted in most NYC restaurants I would find opera my only social outlet, which is fine, except the clutches I kept were one navy and one yellow, so not enough range for the frequent use they are getting now. We used to go once a month, I went twice in one week the week before last. The clutches I kept looked nice on their own, but are not the most versatile. I let go of some for valid reasons (too many, needed to be pared down, one that didn't fit my larger phone, one I used at my father's funeral that was super versatile but made me sad), but also should maybe have thought more about which ones I was keeping. Anyway, now I am choosing a few replacements 

I did recently wear one piece I had doubts about (BA magic) and it didn't feel awful, but I didn't feel great the way I do in pieces I love. I've noticed it's not just clutches -- the bags I kept are all too much in one color spectrum and so I find myself without good options for some clothes I really like. I do feel I still have way too many, so some may need to go, but I'll follow this advice to give them all a use or two first. Same with any jewelry I'm on the fence about. Thank you!


----------



## DeryaHm

eternallove4bag said:


> When it comes to clothes, kitchen items and things around the house, I do a thorough ‘spring’ cleaning every 3-4 months (every drawer, every cupboard, every nook and cranny gets a sweep) and I use the rule of thumb that ‘if I haven’t worn or used the item even once in a year or more, that item or piece of clothing needs to be donated’. Period, no second thoughts, no regrets. By consistently doing this, I am at a point where I honestly have very little stuff in my house and closets. I won’t lie I could pair down my clothes even more but I honestly use everything I own at this moment because I just did the re-haul a couple of weeks. So I am enjoying my zen moment shedding all the extra weight.. when I get into one of those decluttering moods, there’s no stopping me to the point hubby often jokes ‘I am useful, don’t donate me!’
> 
> With bags and blings it’s a little different and  more tricky for me in deciding what goes and what stays but here’s what’s worked for me:
> 1. I make a conscious choice to rotate all my jewelry. Yes, there will be some pieces that I automatically reach for more and that’s okay so long as I am giving fair attention to the rest of the pieces in my collection.
> 2.When I was working from home, I started wearing my bling more often on zoom meetings. So yes, wearing the jewelry at home absolutely counts towards getting that CPW down. Now that I am back at face-to-face work, I still find myself reaching out for my jewelry pieces everyday. The only caveat is that once I am back home, I have to, absolutely have to, take off all my jewelry except my e-ring. I am in my zen mood at home in my old sweats and t-shirt, sans jewelry
> 3. I don’t manually count or keep a spreadsheet tracking how often I am wearing each of my pieces, but I do keep a mental approximate count where I am like ‘okay the malachite pendant has been used too much this month. Need to see which other pendant needs to be shown more love’
> 4. If each of the pieces in my collection sparks that joy in me as @tenshix mentioned, it stays in my collection. I am not getting rid of things just to reduce numbers for the sake of it. Instead, if it sparks joy in me, I am going to consciously ensure I wear that piece more often.
> 5. I don’t like clutter so I always wanted a ‘manageable’ collection of bags and blings. Manageable to me is if I can do justice to the piece, rotate them easily and wear them out. Then, I am content with what I have. If I start feeling that I am not doing justice to what I own, that’s when I am ready to ruthlessly trim my collection. I have done it with bags and I won’t hesitate to do it with jewelry. Let’s hope it never comes to that



OMG! I aspire to this! I'm much better than I was after a couple of pass-throughs, but I really want to pare down even more. Clothes and shoes could use another pass and the less said about my kitchen equipment the better.


----------



## lynne_ross

Safa said:


> Hm! This is a very good approach. And one I should have taken with bags. I did a purge of those in the fall and messed up majorly by selling all but two clutches. Which would be fine, but little did I know that with the vax mandate lifted in most NYC restaurants I would find opera my only social outlet, which is fine, except the clutches I kept were one navy and one yellow, so not enough range for the frequent use they are getting now. We used to go once a month, I went twice in one week the week before last. The clutches I kept looked nice on their own, but are not the most versatile. I let go of some for valid reasons (too many, needed to be pared down, one that didn't fit my larger phone, one I used at my father's funeral that was super versatile but made me sad), but also should maybe have thought more about which ones I was keeping. Anyway, now I am choosing a few replacements
> 
> I did recently wear one piece I had doubts about (BA magic) and it didn't feel awful, but I didn't feel great the way I do in pieces I love. I've noticed it's not just clutches -- the bags I kept are all too much in one color spectrum and so I find myself without good options for some clothes I really like. I do feel I still have way too many, so some may need to go, but I'll follow this advice to give them all a use or two first. Same with any jewelry I'm on the fence about. Thank you!


I can’t do kondo style either. I like the idea of it but I am not a very emotional person and things to me are either just stuff I use or things I love and will never let go of no matter how little I use. Luckily there are not many categories of things that are in the latter so my house is very lean and I purge regularly like eternal. 
If you are finding you are purging stuff too fast and you are regretting it, it is likely best to just move everything you want to get rid of into another closet in your house then after say 6 months or a year you can purge. I do that with my kids’ stuff. If they ask for something I have moved they can keep otherwise the stuff gets donated after awhile. 
What jewellery pieces are you considering let go of and why? I did a mass pair down of my Hermes jewellery 3 years ago and now I regret not selling what I kept! So I need to sell the rest this year. Sometimes doing the obvious pieces first helps making decisions on the remaining. There are no VCA pieces I want to sell yet.


----------



## champagnelynny

DS2006 said:


> I think the solid wg works pretty well as the back side of 2 joined 5-motifs. The clasps might bother me, though. You really don't see the back three motifs.
> 
> View attachment 5344529



Hello! I'm new to this forum and have been scrolling, and saw what looks to be a WG Hammered Alhambra Bracelet :O Can I ask if this was a MTO or an SO? It's so lovely!


----------



## BigAkoya

Safa said:


> Thank you. This was very interesting and there’s a lot to think over. One thing I should mention is that I don’t buy or pick most of my jewelry myself. I love jewelry, but it has never been exactly my thing. My DH has always bought it as gifts and surprises, even back in the Stone Age when we were just dating, so I don’t think I got caught up in hype, and doubt he did. He’s even less into social media than I am! I do love jewelry, but despite the time I’ve been spending on tpf, I don’t obsess or study it the way I do art and some antiques. It is DH’s thing and it is beautiful. So it is something we share and that he finds more engaging than my other interests. Maybe I should find a way to get him more engaged with those, or I can keep enjoying his habit
> 
> Oddly, the pieces I’m thinking of selling are some of the few I picked myself that I thought were beautiful but just don’t work on me. Some were bought during the pandemic didn’t really have a chance to wear out and about often. When I did wear them I felt off and like they were unflattering. The one incident that sticks in my mind was one of my first outings after omicron and all of my style choices felt off, probably because I also felt a little old in the downtown hip place we went to and I dressed like a matronly uptown type, which I basically am, although still adjusting to the age. I think DH would feel sad if I sold them, but I was also interested to learn that is something people do and that they have a metric for it. It seemed interesting.
> 
> I do see what you mean about the double edged sword of TPF. I joined a looong time ago and was mostly active in the Balenciaga forum, which is what I was into then. I did step away from that because I was just buying way too much and worse as a way of coping with or actually avoiding a hard personal situation and TPF was definitely enabling that, very kindly and in a fun way! I’m not sure if it is on jewelry or not since I’m not the main customer.
> 
> It’s interesting that my not rotating pieces reads as lack of interest. I’m going to think about this. I had interpreted it as because I am a middle aged old style European and also sometimes wear the same clothes a few days in a row, especially when I only wear for a short time. This is much more the case now, but was also before the pandemic. So no need to change the jewelry either. Sorry if this is TMI!
> 
> Thank you for the thoughtful and thought provoking post and apologies for my long response. Lots to think about


Thanks for sharing your thoughts... this is easy then!  
Sell the pieces that make you frown. I get rid of all jewelry that annoys me for any reason (e.g. stone is too dark, don't like it anymore, not a great vibe when wearing it, any reason...).  Next... no more self-buying jewelry for you; hubby can stock your jewelry box!  You can then focus on your passion, art & antiques, which is what really gives you that ear-to-ear smile.  

You have such a thoughtful hubby!  You can train him a little bit and redirect his thoughtfulness.  
Get him engaged in your interests.  Tell him what you see in the art/antiques... just simple 101 snip-its of a little facts/history.  He will see your passion for your art/antiques.  Slowly, he will learn to appreciate what your eyes see, and he will embrace it, if only because he sees the passion through your eyes.  

My hubby was never into jewelry when we first met.  I started to tell him snip-its about the origin of a gemstone or show him the perfection of the prong-work on a ring; the beauty & art of each piece.  He now appreciates jewelry, enjoys talking about it, and he loves to see jewelry on me.

As kind and thoughtful as your hubby seems, I am certain he will learn to appreciate your hobbies.   Next thing you know... he will want to surprise you with that favorite over-the-top painting that gives you an ear-to-ear smile!  

Hobbies are so much fun.  It brings life to our lives!  Art and antiques; your hobbies are never ending... always something new.


----------



## DS2006

champagnelynny said:


> Hello! I'm new to this forum and have been scrolling, and saw what looks to be a WG Hammered Alhambra Bracelet :O Can I ask if this was a MTO or an SO? It's so lovely!



Thank you! Unfortunately, it’s a special order meaning it has the extra cost added!


----------



## kelsenia

Thanks so much @BigAkoya, @lynne_ross, @Safa and @Happyish for your insights and opinions…sorry it took me a while to reply.
I was able to go into the store and try on the pave butterfly earrings, lapis butterfly ring, frivole pink sapphire pendant and earrings, frivole pave ring, frivole 5 motif bracelet, frivole mini bracelet, 5 motif pave wg Alhambra bracelet…we had a lot of fun, haha! I ended up getting the pink sapphire frivole set, 5 motif frivole bracelet, rose gold mini frivole bracelet, and am going to wait on the butterflies. 

She isn’t even sure if they can make the butterfly BTF rings in my size, she is going to check with Paris and get back to me. If they can do it i may consider getting both the lapis and pink sapphire (if lapis is avail).  

The butterfly earrings were very pretty but I liked the ring more, and I would probably wear the ring more. Considering they’re the same price I think I would rather get just the ring of both the lapis and pink sapphire. I saw the turquoise ring too which was pretty, but I prefer the deep color of the lapis (and I think it would go nicely with my sevres porcelain collection!). 

@Safa I totally see what you’re saying when it comes to the pink sapphire in frivole form being so much brighter than the pink butterfly. I actually really liked it because I think it dressed down the frivole look and gave it a pop of color (and pink and purple are my favorite colors, so). But I can see how it isn’t as classic. I dress super casually (aka lululemon 24/7) and for me I also don’t want to be too flashy. 

And omg I did not realize how beautiful, shiny and sparkly the frivole pave ring is in person! For some reason that ring above all others I saw was so sparkly. Beautiful, but not high up on my wishlist for now.

Excuse my horrendous nail polish situation! Also had to take a pic of the beautiful butterfly pin on display.


lynne_ross said:


> Can you go in and try the frivole? I have the yg pave and love. I think you might NEED a pair of butterflies and the frivole. Haha!
> I have large fingers too despite being petite. I would still try to see if you try the ring, even in on your pinky or half way down finger to see the size of the butterflies. Then if you love you can order. I did this with the noeud. You might the butterfly ring small, suggest you try frivole ring too.





Happyish said:


> You need to try these. It's the only way to make a decision. I've had my heart set on certain pieces, only to find when I tried them that they weren't flattering. In each instance, even my SA agreed.
> Perhaps there's another ring you can try? Or put two earrings on top of your fingers, to get the look of the two-butterfly, and have your SA take a photo. I always find that when I look at photos once I'm home -- away from the wonderful lighting, and the excitement of a new piece, that it gives me a better idea of whether it's the right choice.
> That should give you a better idea of which direction to pursue.
> Finally, forget us. You're the one who will be wearing these--and not temporarily. This is a long-term purchase.





Safa said:


> I think it depends how much you like pink. To me the combo of the metal, pink sapphire right by diamonds and I’m not sure what else makes the Frivole a really vibrant and, with apologies to those who have and love it, garish look that doesn’t, for me, go with the simple elegance of frivole. I passed on a set a while back.
> 
> OTOH, the butterflies are pretty subtle and don’t look like a bright pink except in certain lights, which I know is weird as same stone.
> 
> I think the butterfly set is more everyday usable (for me) but that depends on your preference and style. They also dress up nicely I think, though I haven’t dressed up in ages.
> 
> I can’t remember if you’re able to try both but if you are of course that’s the way to go. I always vote to get plain frivole then use the savings to do pave w the butterflies!





BigAkoya said:


> I would ask yourself why all of a sudden you want a butterfly piece.  Have you always loved butterfly, or are you now caught in the hype of all this talk of butterflies?  If you have always loved Frivole and the pink sapphire set, I would get your first love.
> 
> Both the Frivole pink sapphire and butterfly pink sapphire have been out for a while, so I would ask yourself why didn't you want the butterfly a few months ago before VCA started doing all this marketing on the butterfly collection?
> 
> To me, the two collections are very different.  The Frivole is a flower collection and timeless.  The BTF is a nice bold look.
> The butterfly is sweet and dainty compared to the Frivole ring.  Each collection projects a different look, and everyone has a fashion look.  I would select the one that reflects you, your look.  I would not purchase the butterfly if you are now interested due to all the hype.
> 
> Hope that helps!


----------



## lynne_ross

kelsenia said:


> Thanks so much @BigAkoya, @lynne_ross, @Safa and @Happyish for your insights and opinions…sorry it took me a while to reply.
> I was able to go into the store and try on the pave butterfly earrings, lapis butterfly ring, frivole pink sapphire pendant and earrings, frivole pave ring, frivole 5 motif bracelet, frivole mini bracelet, 5 motif pave wg Alhambra bracelet…we had a lot of fun, haha! I ended up getting the pink sapphire frivole set, 5 motif frivole bracelet, rose gold mini frivole bracelet, and am going to wait on the butterflies.
> 
> She isn’t even sure if they can make the butterfly BTF rings in my size, she is going to check with Paris and get back to me. If they can do it i may consider getting both the lapis and pink sapphire (if lapis is avail).
> 
> The butterfly earrings were very pretty but I liked the ring more, and I would probably wear the ring more. Considering they’re the same price I think I would rather get just the ring of both the lapis and pink sapphire. I saw the turquoise ring too which was pretty, but I prefer the deep color of the lapis (and I think it would go nicely with my sevres porcelain collection!).
> 
> @Safa I totally see what you’re saying when it comes to the pink sapphire in frivole form being so much brighter than the pink butterfly. I actually really liked it because I think it dressed down the frivole look and gave it a pop of color (and pink and purple are my favorite colors, so). But I can see how it isn’t as classic. I dress super casually (aka lululemon 24/7) and for me I also don’t want to be too flashy.
> 
> And omg I did not realize how beautiful, shiny and sparkly the frivole pave ring is in person! For some reason that ring above all others I saw was so sparkly. Beautiful, but not high up on my wishlist for now.
> 
> Excuse my horrendous nail polish situation! Also had to take a pic of the beautiful butterfly pin on display.


I love the butterfly earrings in your pic! 
Congrats on the new pieces.


----------



## kelsenia

lynne_ross said:


> I love the butterfly earrings in your pic!
> Congrats on the new pieces.


Thank you! Haha maybe I am kidding myself that I will only get the ring versions of butterflies… I need to try on the pink sapphire one (didn’t have in stock—probably a good thing for my wallet).


----------



## EpiFanatic

kelsenia said:


> Thanks so much @BigAkoya, @lynne_ross, @Safa and @Happyish for your insights and opinions…sorry it took me a while to reply.
> I was able to go into the store and try on the pave butterfly earrings, lapis butterfly ring, frivole pink sapphire pendant and earrings, frivole pave ring, frivole 5 motif bracelet, frivole mini bracelet, 5 motif pave wg Alhambra bracelet…we had a lot of fun, haha! I ended up getting the pink sapphire frivole set, 5 motif frivole bracelet, rose gold mini frivole bracelet, and am going to wait on the butterflies.
> 
> She isn’t even sure if they can make the butterfly BTF rings in my size, she is going to check with Paris and get back to me. If they can do it i may consider getting both the lapis and pink sapphire (if lapis is avail).
> 
> The butterfly earrings were very pretty but I liked the ring more, and I would probably wear the ring more. Considering they’re the same price I think I would rather get just the ring of both the lapis and pink sapphire. I saw the turquoise ring too which was pretty, but I prefer the deep color of the lapis (and I think it would go nicely with my sevres porcelain collection!).
> 
> @Safa I totally see what you’re saying when it comes to the pink sapphire in frivole form being so much brighter than the pink butterfly. I actually really liked it because I think it dressed down the frivole look and gave it a pop of color (and pink and purple are my favorite colors, so). But I can see how it isn’t as classic. I dress super casually (aka lululemon 24/7) and for me I also don’t want to be too flashy.
> 
> And omg I did not realize how beautiful, shiny and sparkly the frivole pave ring is in person! For some reason that ring above all others I saw was so sparkly. Beautiful, but not high up on my wishlist for now.
> 
> Excuse my horrendous nail polish situation! Also had to take a pic of the beautiful butterfly pin on display.


Congratulations!  That’s a serious haul!  Can’t wait to see more pics of your new lovelies.


----------



## kelsenia

EpiFanatic said:


> Congratulations!  That’s a serious haul!  Can’t wait to see more pics of your new lovelies.



Ive sent everything out for lengthening/ earring post changing so I can add more photos once I get everything back


----------



## BigAkoya

kelsenia said:


> Thanks so much @BigAkoya, @lynne_ross, @Safa and @Happyish for your insights and opinions…sorry it took me a while to reply.
> I was able to go into the store and try on the pave butterfly earrings, lapis butterfly ring, frivole pink sapphire pendant and earrings, frivole pave ring, frivole 5 motif bracelet, frivole mini bracelet, 5 motif pave wg Alhambra bracelet…we had a lot of fun, haha! I ended up getting the pink sapphire frivole set, 5 motif frivole bracelet, rose gold mini frivole bracelet, and am going to wait on the butterflies.
> 
> She isn’t even sure if they can make the butterfly BTF rings in my size, she is going to check with Paris and get back to me. If they can do it i may consider getting both the lapis and pink sapphire (if lapis is avail).
> 
> The butterfly earrings were very pretty but I liked the ring more, and I would probably wear the ring more. Considering they’re the same price I think I would rather get just the ring of both the lapis and pink sapphire. I saw the turquoise ring too which was pretty, but I prefer the deep color of the lapis (and I think it would go nicely with my sevres porcelain collection!).
> 
> @Safa I totally see what you’re saying when it comes to the pink sapphire in frivole form being so much brighter than the pink butterfly. I actually really liked it because I think it dressed down the frivole look and gave it a pop of color (and pink and purple are my favorite colors, so). But I can see how it isn’t as classic. I dress super casually (aka lululemon 24/7) and for me I also don’t want to be too flashy.
> 
> And omg I did not realize how beautiful, shiny and sparkly the frivole pave ring is in person! For some reason that ring above all others I saw was so sparkly. Beautiful, but not high up on my wishlist for now.
> 
> Excuse my horrendous nail polish situation! Also had to take a pic of the beautiful butterfly pin on display.


Congratulations on your new pieces!  I love the Frivole collection.  
The lapis butterfly ring looks stunning on you!  I vote to get that piece next.  
Maybe next time, also ask to try on the yellow sapphire butterfly BTF ring.  I think the yellow sapphire will go great with your YG Frivole pieces.  Plus, looking at your photos, I think the yellow sapphire will pop on you.  The pale pink sapphire BTF ring will be more of a mellow look, so it's all preference.  But try on the yellow sapphire to be sure. 

Congratulations again!  Gorgeous pieces!


----------



## BigAkoya

@kelsenia 
Have you seen @TankerToad 's lapis collection?  It is to die for, and she also has the sevres porcelain as you do for a match.  
She has the lapis butterfly ring, and it is so gorgeous on her.  She also just purchased the Rose de Noel... 
Here is her post:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/van-cleef-in-action.900366/post-35077908

@TankerToad I forgot to mention... on your butterfly ring, I see butterfly rings mainly worn on the middle finger and not on the ring finger.  I love how you wear it on your ring finger, and I think it makes the butterflies pop more, especially the butterfly between the ring finger and pinkie.  It's gorgeous on you!


----------



## TankerToad

BigAkoya said:


> @kelsenia
> Have you seen @TankerToad 's lapis collection?  It is to die for, and she also has the sevres porcelain as you do for a match.
> She has the lapis butterfly ring, and it is so gorgeous on her.  She also just purchased the Rose de Noel...
> Here is her post:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/van-cleef-in-action.900366/post-35077908
> 
> @TankerToad I forgot to mention... on your butterfly ring, I see butterfly rings mainly worn on the middle finger and not on the ring finger.  I love how you wear it on your ring finger, and I think it makes the butterflies pop more, especially the butterfly between the ring finger and pinkie.  It's gorgeous on you!


Aww thank you 
Still deliberating the mini or small lapis RdN earrings to order


----------



## Happyish

kelsenia said:


> Thanks so much @BigAkoya, @lynne_ross, @Safa and @Happyish for your insights and opinions…sorry it took me a while to reply.
> I was able to go into the store and try on the pave butterfly earrings, lapis butterfly ring, frivole pink sapphire pendant and earrings, frivole pave ring, frivole 5 motif bracelet, frivole mini bracelet, 5 motif pave wg Alhambra bracelet…we had a lot of fun, haha! I ended up getting the pink sapphire frivole set, 5 motif frivole bracelet, rose gold mini frivole bracelet, and am going to wait on the butterflies.
> 
> She isn’t even sure if they can make the butterfly BTF rings in my size, she is going to check with Paris and get back to me. If they can do it i may consider getting both the lapis and pink sapphire (if lapis is avail).
> 
> The butterfly earrings were very pretty but I liked the ring more, and I would probably wear the ring more. Considering they’re the same price I think I would rather get just the ring of both the lapis and pink sapphire. I saw the turquoise ring too which was pretty, but I prefer the deep color of the lapis (and I think it would go nicely with my sevres porcelain collection!).
> 
> @Safa I totally see what you’re saying when it comes to the pink sapphire in frivole form being so much brighter than the pink butterfly. I actually really liked it because I think it dressed down the frivole look and gave it a pop of color (and pink and purple are my favorite colors, so). But I can see how it isn’t as classic. I dress super casually (aka lululemon 24/7) and for me I also don’t want to be too flashy.
> 
> And omg I did not realize how beautiful, shiny and sparkly the frivole pave ring is in person! For some reason that ring above all others I saw was so sparkly. Beautiful, but not high up on my wishlist for now.
> 
> Excuse my horrendous nail polish situation! Also had to take a pic of the beautiful butterfly pin on display.


Congratulations! I do like the butterfly earrings on you. When I first saw them, I wasn't impressed, but when I tried them I thought they were beautiful and feminine. What I liked in particular was that they were _not_ another flower but paired nicely w VCA's flowers. You may want to revisit them at some point. They're very Lululemon friendly.


----------



## BigAkoya

TankerToad said:


> Aww thank you
> Still deliberating the mini or small lapis RdN earrings to order


I have been looking at them too and looking at mod-shots. I think Mini.  My opinion now is the small may take away from the beauty of the pendant and “cheapen” the overall beauty of the look, hence I vote mini.  You still get that punch, but the star is the pendant and not both.  The small with the pendant might look like “three big flowers on the face” (ala Dynasty-era) and not quite so elegant.  That’s just me of course, and it’s all preference.  All lapis gorgeous to me!

I do think the RdN earrings would be perfect for the pendant vs. butterfly earrings.
Good luck on your decision!


----------



## TankerToad

BigAkoya said:


> I have been looking at them too and looking at mod-shots. I think Mini.  My opinion now is the small may take away from the beauty of the pendant and “cheapen” the overall beauty of the look, hence I vote mini.  You still get that punch, but the star is the pendant and not both.  The small with the pendant might look like “three big flowers on the face” (ala Dynasty-era) and not quite so elegant.  That’s just me of course, and it’s all preference.  All lapis gorgeous to me!
> 
> I do think the RdN earrings would be perfect for the pendant vs. butterfly earrings.
> Good luck on your decision!


This is exactly what I was thinking 
The retro vibe of really big flowers on my ears isn’t really the look I’m going for 
I’m going to order the mini 
Thanks for the confirmation !!


----------



## TankerToad

This is the mini with the mini pendant 
My pendant is the medium but I think the balance will be right


----------



## BigAkoya

TankerToad said:


> This is the mini with the mini pendant
> My pendant is the medium but I think the balance will be right


Yes!  I actually like your medium pendant with the mini better for RdN.  The change in size gives it character, like a custom floral set you see in high jewelry.  

Can’t wait to see your new piece. You are my lapis hero, and they are so gorgeous on you!


----------



## DS2006

TankerToad said:


> This is exactly what I was thinking
> The retro vibe of really big flowers on my ears isn’t really the look I’m going for
> I’m going to order the mini
> Thanks for the confirmation !!



Very glad you chose the mini!  The mini RdN earrings are actually quite large for earrings and are perfect to go with the medium pendant!


----------



## TankerToad

And a quick note 
Recently here there was a fun discussion about mannequin hands.
Hermes makes an Etoupe nail polish which  has been back ordered forever.
It’s finally in and I’m picking up a bottle next week.
Will report back on color thoughts. 
And to keep to topic:
Thank you for all the Lapis RdN earring advice - much  appreciated!!


----------



## BigAkoya

TankerToad said:


> And a quick note
> Recently here there was a fun discussion about mannequin hands.
> Hermes makes an Etoupe nail polish which  has been back ordered forever.
> It’s finally in and I’m picking up a bottle next week.
> Will report back on color thoughts.
> And to keep to topic:
> Thank you for all the Lapis RdN earring advice - much  appreciated!!


I would love to hear your thoughts!  I am a huge fan of mannequin hands, but I still have yet to find the perfect shade.  For me, Chanel Organdi is the closest of the name brands, but it’s still a bit too pink for me and for my perfect mannequin hand look.  I would love your thoughts on Gris Etoupe.  I thought it looked a bit on the dark side in photos which is not like real life (have not seen in real life).  However, it’s a greige (gray beige) which I think looks super nice against colorful jewelry and bold rings.
Can’t wait to hear your thoughts!  And if we could be so lucky, perhaps a modshot of Gris Etoupe with that fabulous lapis butterfly ring. 

UPDATE:  BTW, I am doing Dior   Nail Glow now.  I like it; it’s a super clean look.  I feel like those young SAs at the boutiques in France who have those super clean and well manicured hands (how do they do it)?!  Just gloss, with just a touch of pink glow.  Maybe check it out while you are getting your nail polish.


----------



## mikimoto007

BigAkoya said:


> I would love to hear your thoughts!  I am a huge fan of mannequin hands, but I still have yet to find the perfect shade.  For me, Chanel Organdi is the closest of the name brands, but it’s still a bit too pink for me and for my perfect mannequin hand look.  I would love your thoughts on Gris Etoupe.  I thought it looked a bit on the dark side in photos which is not like real life (have not seen in real life).  However, it’s a greige (gray beige) which I think looks super nice against colorful jewelry and bold rings.
> Can’t wait to hear your thoughts!  And if we could be so lucky, perhaps a modshot of Gris Etoupe with that fabulous lapis butterfly ring.



I hated mannequin hands, until I got powder posse by smith and cult. The Gris etoupe looks slightly green,no?


----------



## snnysmm

If you had a chance to purse the pave Frivole pendant in either pave with pink sapphire or without (YG, RG or WG), which one would it be and why?

(I have heard the pink sapphire pendant is hard to find, but is it actually a rare piece or is it hard to find because of worldwide inventory issues?)


----------



## nicole0612

cyoo1234 said:


> If you had a chance to purse the pave Frivole pendant in either pave with pink sapphire or without (YG, RG or WG), which one would it be and why?
> 
> (I have heard the pink sapphire pendant is hard to find, but is it actually a rare piece or is it hard to find because of worldwide inventory issues?)


There have been more of the pink sapphire released recently. It is rare, but what isn’t these days? Buy the one you love most and the one you see yourself getting a lot of use out of 5+ years down the road as well.


----------



## kelsenia

BigAkoya said:


> Congratulations on your new pieces!  I love the Frivole collection.
> The lapis butterfly ring looks stunning on you!  I vote to get that piece next.
> Maybe next time, also ask to try on the yellow sapphire butterfly BTF ring.  I think the yellow sapphire will go great with your YG Frivole pieces.  Plus, looking at your photos, I think the yellow sapphire will pop on you.  The pale pink sapphire BTF ring will be more of a mellow look, so it's all preference.  But try on the yellow sapphire to be sure.
> 
> Congratulations again!  Gorgeous pieces!





BigAkoya said:


> @kelsenia
> Have you seen @TankerToad 's lapis collection?  It is to die for, and she also has the sevres porcelain as you do for a match.
> She has the lapis butterfly ring, and it is so gorgeous on her.  She also just purchased the Rose de Noel...
> Here is her post:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/van-cleef-in-action.900366/post-35077908
> 
> @TankerToad I forgot to mention... on your butterfly ring, I see butterfly rings mainly worn on the middle finger and not on the ring finger.  I love how you wear it on your ring finger, and I think it makes the butterflies pop more, especially the butterfly between the ring finger and pinkie.  It's gorgeous on you!



I originally was unsure of the lapis butterfly ring when I first saw it in photos. I felt like the lapis/turquoise/MOP all looked a bit balloon-y/bubbled out, but I didn’t feel that way in person. I love blue, my eyes are blue and it is just a simply stunning stone. I don’t know if it will be a possibility to get, especially after your Hellebore ring was cancelled and mine would need to be MTO due to sizing.
I haven‘t seen either of the yellow or pink sapphire butterflies in person, I lean more towards the pink because it is my favorite color but I definitely want to try on the yellow. 

@BigAkoya on another note, how do you feel about chalcedony? I recently saw an Instagram where someone had SO’d the chalcedony bracelet with diamond pave. STUNNING. Could be beautiful with SO’d 3-motif chalcedony pave earrings or the 3 motif chalcedony/MOP earrings. I have the VA pendant and love it so much.

Ugh @TankerToad your lapis/porcelain collection is stunning! I turned down the sevres earrings last summer and am currently regretting that haha..maybe I can get them this summer in Europe To complete my pendant and bracelet collection. Are they heavy? 
Lapis is truly a stunning color on you!!!!


----------



## snnysmm

I THINK I like the pave piece better, but I wanted to see if anyone liked the pink sapphire piece better.

I think my next piece is the 20 motif, BUT I really like the pave Frivole (and would like to add a pave piece in the future), so I wanted to see if anyone had any opinions on one piece over the other lol


----------



## kelsenia

cyoo1234 said:


> If you had a chance to purse the pave Frivole pendant in either pave with pink sapphire or without (YG, RG or WG), which one would it be and why?
> 
> (I have heard the pink sapphire pendant is hard to find, but is it actually a rare piece or is it hard to find because of worldwide inventory issues?)





nicole0612 said:


> There have been more of the pink sapphire released recently. It is rare, but what isn’t these days? Buy the one you love most and the one you see yourself getting a lot of use out of 5+ years down the road as well.



I just purchased the pink sapphire frivole pendant and earrings last week, my SA ordered them and received them a few days later from other boutiques. She did say she expects them to eventually stop making this collection and that in her opinion they have been harder to come by recently. I don’t believe they make as many of them as the pave pieces.
I personally preferred the pink sapphire because I think it gave it a pop of color and made it potentially more easy to dress-down (better for my style) than the regular pave. I am also a massive fan of RG. My pieces are currently sent out for lengthening/post changing but when i get them back i can send you some photos.
I have also tried on the WG pave and it definitely looked more formal than the other golds. 
I would say try them all on if possible, if you have a good SA they should be able to get you at least something in each gold to try on to see what suits you best.


----------



## kelsenia

Happyish said:


> Congratulations! I do like the butterfly earrings on you. When I first saw them, I wasn't impressed, but when I tried them I thought they were beautiful and feminine. What I liked in particular was that they were _not_ another flower but paired nicely w VCA's flowers. You may want to revisit them at some point. They're very Lululemon friendly.



I liked them too but I liked the ring better, and felt like I should get the pink sapphire frivole set rather than just the pendant. I will have to try them again…especially if my SA has lapis/yellow/pink options available…I don’t think full pave is for me. Beautiful but less easy to dress down. See attached for a bad photo of the frivole earnings. They did not fit right and needed to be adjusted, but they are stunning.


----------



## BigAkoya

cyoo1234 said:


> I THINK I like the pave piece better, but I wanted to see if anyone liked the pink sapphire piece better.
> 
> I think my next piece is the 20 motif, BUT I really like the pave Frivole (and would like to add a pave piece in the future), so I wanted to see if anyone had any opinions on one piece over the other lol


I have the WG pave Frivole BTF ring and earrings.  I love the WG with diamonds and the metal takes a back seat, and all you see are the sparkling diamonds.  I think the pink sapphire is nice, but it's a very different vibe.  To me, the WG pave is more elegant while the pink sapphire is more girly, more casual.  It depends on the look you want to project.  For me, it's WG pave Frivole hands down as I want it to be all about the diamonds and bling.  It's all preference.

I would also buy what you love and how it matches your personal fashion look.  I would not buy something because it's hard to get; don't buy anything the hype.  It would be a waste of money to buy something and then not wear it because it's not really your fashion look or the vibe you want to project. 

On the 20... for Alhambra, that is my favorite piece!  I have the WG MOP 20, and I love it.  I am certain you will love your 20!


----------



## 880

Safa said:


> It's so hard because I think chalcedony really is the most beautiful stone, but I find it does not suit me at all.



yes!



Happyish said:


> I bought less but better



+1000



Safa said:


> It is DH’s thing and it is beautiful



DH loves to be in the decision to pick jewelry. But, not a total surprise. It’s usually a group decision (SA, DH, and me)

have fun rehoming or whatever decision that makes you happy


----------



## tenshix

TankerToad said:


> And a quick note
> Recently here there was a fun discussion about mannequin hands.
> Hermes makes an Etoupe nail polish which  has been back ordered forever.
> It’s finally in and I’m picking up a bottle next week.
> Will report back on color thoughts.
> And to keep to topic:
> Thank you for all the Lapis RdN earring advice - much  appreciated!!



Thank you for this update!! I’ve been refreshing the H site every month waiting for restocks and going to pick up Gris Etoupe and Rouge H too. I love these polishes a lot, the fat flat brush is excellent, they dry fast, and the colors are so unique.

For a more low key mannequin nail look I really love Rose Baltique on my fair Asian skin tone personally even though it’s a bit see through, 3 coats does a nice job evening it all out and the nude cool pink is so chic. It looks better in person than in photographs IMO.


----------



## BigAkoya

kelsenia said:


> I originally was unsure of the lapis butterfly ring when I first saw it in photos. I felt like the lapis/turquoise/MOP all looked a bit balloon-y/bubbled out, but I didn’t feel that way in person. I love blue, my eyes are blue and it is just a simply stunning stone. I don’t know if it will be a possibility to get, especially after your Hellebore ring was cancelled and mine would need to be MTO due to sizing.
> I haven‘t seen either of the yellow or pink sapphire butterflies in person, I lean more towards the pink because it is my favorite color but I definitely want to try on the yellow.
> 
> @BigAkoya on another note, how do you feel about chalcedony? I recently saw an Instagram where someone had SO’d the chalcedony bracelet with diamond pave. STUNNING. Could be beautiful with SO’d 3-motif chalcedony pave earrings or the 3 motif chalcedony/MOP earrings. I have the VA pendant and love it so much.
> 
> Ugh @TankerToad your lapis/porcelain collection is stunning! I turned down the sevres earrings last summer and am currently regretting that haha..maybe I can get them this summer in Europe To complete my pendant and bracelet collection. Are they heavy?
> Lapis is truly a stunning color on you!!!!


I think chalcedony is a mellow and dreamy stone.  A 20 motif chalcedony is like staring at tranquil floating clouds.  Each chalcedony stone is different, just like each cloud is unique.  So lovely!  

If you already have chalcedony and love it, I would definitely build a set.  You might get a shot at SOing the chalcedony/pave 3-motif earrings, but what about the existing 3-motif earrings?  I love these.  I think the GMOP adds a pop to the mellow MOP and chalcedony.  
Magic Alhambra earrings, 3 motifs White gold, Chalcedony, Mother-of-pearl - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com) 

I have been thinking of getting the WG 16 motif (same stone combination), so FYI here in case you might be interested:  
Magic Alhambra long necklace, 16 motifs White gold, Chalcedony, Mother-of-pearl - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)
I have a WG MOP set, so I was going to layer it with this 16 motif for days I want to pile it on. 

On alternating chalcedony and pave, I personally think chalcedony looks best NOT alternating.  The stone is so mellow and soothing, the diamonds take away from that look.  It would be similar MOP alternating which I don't think looks good either.  To me, alternating looks best with a bold stone such as malachite, lapis, or oynx.  For a mellow or neutral stone, I like to highlight the beauty of that stone with all the same stone.  That's just me though.  

I would definitely build out sets, so I would definitely get more chalcedony.  I dress super stuffy at work, but I dress super super casual outside of work (think striped tees and shorts in the summer).  I think a jewelry set adds polish to any outfit.  
Speaking of bracelet, I have two WG MOP bracelets.  I originally only purchased one as part of my WG MOP set, but the single bracelet didn't quite pack a punch for me.  I still only wanted the "all MOP" look, so I purchased a second WG MOP bracelet.  I love the look.  It's bolder, yet it's still clean, all with the same stones.  That might be an idea as you build out your chalcedony set.  

Hope that helps.  Good luck with your next piece!


----------



## kelsenia

BigAkoya said:


> I think chalcedony is a mellow and dreamy stone.  A 20 motif chalcedony is like staring at tranquil floating clouds.  Each chalcedony stone is different, just like each cloud is unique.  So lovely!
> 
> If you already have chalcedony and love it, I would definitely build a set.  You might get a shot at SOing the chalcedony/pave 3-motif earrings, but what about the existing 3-motif earrings?  I love these.  I think the GMOP adds a pop to the mellow MOP and chalcedony.
> Magic Alhambra earrings, 3 motifs White gold, Chalcedony, Mother-of-pearl - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)
> 
> I have been thinking of getting the WG 16 motif (same stone combination), so FYI here in case you might be interested:
> 
> I have a WG MOP set, so I was going to layer it with this 16 motif for days I want to pile it on.
> 
> On alternating chalcedony and pave, I personally think chalcedony looks best NOT alternating.  The stone is so mellow and soothing, the diamonds take away from that look.  It would be similar MOP alternating which I don't think looks good either.  To me, alternating looks best with a bold stone such as malachite, lapis, or oynx.  For a mellow or neutral stone, I like to highlight the beauty of that stone with all the same stone.  That's just me though.
> 
> I would definitely build out sets, so I would definitely get more chalcedony.  I dress super stuffy at work, but I dress super super casual outside of work (think striped tees and shorts in the summer).  I think a jewelry set adds polish to any outfit.
> Speaking of bracelet, I have two WG MOP bracelets.  I originally only purchased one as part of my WG MOP set, but the single bracelet didn't quite pack a punch for me.  I still only wanted the "all MOP" look, so I purchased a second WG MOP bracelet.  I love the look.  It's bolder, yet it's still clean, all with the same stones.  That might be an idea as you build out your chalcedony set.
> 
> Hope that helps.  Good luck with your next piece!



I got the 16-motif magic chalcedony/MOP necklace last summer, it is stunning. I haven’t worn it much just due to lack of opportunity, but I love it. My SA said I could SO the chalcedony/pave earrings and/or bracelet. I do wonder earrings-wise if the MOP/chalcedony combo is more interesting though than a pave 3 motif, and it wouldn’t come with the SO price hike. 
Building out sets is probably the way to go... I have just been buying what I like without really considering them in sets form.  
But long term you are definitely right. 

Thank you


----------



## BigAkoya

@kelsenia
I keep talking about “sets” so I think I should post a photo.  To me, there is such beauty in a VCA set with all the same stones.  I also posted photos of me wearing one MOP bracelet and then two MOP bracelets so you can get an idea.  I love the “two-same-bracelet” look.

Apologies for annoying folks who have seen these photos before, but I can’t find the posts to link to, hence I’m posting them again.


----------



## BigAkoya

kelsenia said:


> I got the 16-motif magic chalcedony/MOP necklace last summer, it is stunning. I haven’t worn it much just due to lack of opportunity, but I love it. My SA said I could SO the chalcedony/pave earrings and/or bracelet. I do wonder earrings-wise if the MOP/chalcedony combo is more interesting though than a pave 3 motif, and it wouldn’t come with the SO price hike.
> Building out sets is probably the way to go... I have just been buying what I like without really considering them in sets form.
> But long term you are definitely right.
> 
> Thank you


If you have the 16 motif, get the earrings!   It would make a fabulous set, especially since you like to wear big earrings.

A comment on why I have not yet purchased the 16 motif...
I tried it on once thinking I would buy it.  I didn't, as I felt there was too much air space between the motifs, and it did not have enough presence.  I still love that 16 motif which is why I am now planning to wear it with my 20 MOP to give it more punch. I would wear simple VA MOP earrings.  I have wimpy ear lobes and my ear piercing is very low, so big earrings do not work for me.

However, since big earrings work for you, I think the 3 motif earrings is exactly what the 16 motif needs to give it more punch.  The eye will see these big motifs around the face, and then the eye will slowly move down the torso to look at the 16.  It's not the same with VA earrings as they are so small, there is no punch around my face or neck (e.g. no 20).  The eye sees mostly chain, too much chain for me.  That's why I wanted to layer it with a 20.

I would definitely get the regular stock 3 motif earrings.  I think you need the GMOP in the 3 motif to make it pops.  The GMOP is the anchor that highlights that gorgeous chalcedony.  Think of it as wearing chalcedony against a black top... it's so beautiful... mellow, but pops.


----------



## kelsenia

BigAkoya said:


> If you have the 16 motif, get the earrings!   It would make a fabulous set, especially since you like to wear big earrings.
> 
> A comment on why I have not yet purchased the 16 motif...
> I tried it on once thinking I would buy it.  I didn't, as I felt there was too much air space between the motifs, and it did not have enough presence.  I still love that 16 motif which is why I am now planning to wear it with my 20 MOP to give it more punch. I would wear simple VA MOP earrings.  I have wimpy ear lobes and my ear piercing is very low, so big earrings do not work for me.
> 
> However, since big earrings work for you, I think the 3 motif earrings is exactly what the 16 motif needs to give it more punch.  The eye will see these big motifs around the face, and then the eye will slowly move down the torso to look at the 16.  It's not the same with VA earrings as they are so small, there is no punch around my face or neck (e.g. no 20).  The eye sees mostly chain, too much chain for me.  That's why I wanted to layer it with a 20.
> 
> I would definitely get the regular stock 3 motif earrings.  I think you need the GMOP in the 3 motif to make it pops.  The GMOP is the anchor that highlights that gorgeous chalcedony.  Think of it as wearing chalcedony against a black top... it's so beautiful... mellow, but pops.


In regards to the 16-motif, I personally like it best double wrapped or triple wrapped (like a choker, i wore it with a strapless dress and liked it like that—see photo), but it all depends on your look and what you’re wearing it with. 
I think if you combined the 16 with the 20 it would definitely add more dimension. Another cute option is the uneven double wrap, where half of the necklace is more like a choker and the other is about the length of a 20. You could also add the 20 in that combination too.

I dont think I would wear the 3 motif earrings with this necklace, it is a lot going on if the necklace is double or triple wrapped. I would more likely wear them with my chalcedony pendant or no necklace at all. If i had a WG bracelet I would wear that too. I have some pretty tanzanite studs that could be nice with it, however. 

I also love the YG onyx/wmop/gmop earrings too, but haven’t ever had the opportunity to either 3-motif magic color combos on.

excuse the odd black top situation, I adjusted my tshirt in a way that more complemented the necklace and to mimic a strapless dress.


----------



## kelsenia

BigAkoya said:


> @kelsenia
> I keep talking about “sets” so I think I should post a photo.  To me, there is such beauty in a VCA set with all the same stones.  I also posted photos of me wearing one MOP bracelet and then two MOP bracelets so you can get an idea.  I love the “two-same-bracelet” look.
> 
> Apologies for annoying folks who have seen these photos before, but I can’t find the posts to link to, hence I’m posting them again.
> 
> View attachment 5364507
> 
> View attachment 5364512
> 
> View attachment 5364513


LOVE the lotus rings with the MOP bracelets! So beautiful.


----------



## lynne_ross

cyoo1234 said:


> If you had a chance to purse the pave Frivole pendant in either pave with pink sapphire or without (YG, RG or WG), which one would it be and why?
> 
> (I have heard the pink sapphire pendant is hard to find, but is it actually a rare piece or is it hard to find because of worldwide inventory issues?)


It really depends on how you want to wear the piece and with what. I find the pink sapphire one more girly and casual. I bought my pave frivole earrings in yg when only yg and wg were available. I mostly use for work or more formal/dressed occasions on the weekend. I would buy the yg ones again today as they are perfect for what I need. Now I want a more casual earring pave set so I am looking at butterfly pave earrings. I would ignore ‘rarity’ and buy what works for you.


----------



## TankerToad

Looks like VCA has butterflies and spring its mind


----------



## jenaps

Anyone hear about a new frivole release?


----------



## missie1

L


lynne_ross said:


> It really depends on how you want to wear the piece and with what. I find the pink sapphire one more girly and casual. I bought my pave frivole earrings in yg when only yg and wg were available. I mostly use for work or more formal/dressed occasions on the weekend. I would buy the yg ones again today as they are perfect for what I need. Now I want a more casual earring pave set so I am looking at butterfly pave earrings. I would ignore ‘rarity’ and buy what works for you.


----------



## caffelatte

jenaps said:


> Anyone hear about a new frivole release?



No, do you know what it might be?


----------



## lolakitten

caffelatte said:


> No, do you know what it might be?


I heard mini frivole in yellow gold + emerald or Rose gold + Ruby.
It’s all 2nd and 3rd hand information however, so take that for what it’s worth


----------



## kelsenia

lolakitten said:


> I heard mini frivole in yellow gold + emerald or Rose gold + Ruby.
> It’s all 2nd and 3rd hand information however, so take that for what it’s worth


Those would be divine…. Hopefully!!


----------



## jenaps

lolakitten said:


> I heard mini frivole in yellow gold + emerald or Rose gold + Ruby.
> It’s all 2nd and 3rd hand information however, so take that for what it’s worth



Yup, that’s what I heard too. Lots of minis. Earrings, necklace, bracelet.  As well as a ring. 

I wish they were the small instead of the mini.  

But I think I will at least get the necklace I love emeralds!  They could go with my malachite. 

Possibly also the ruby earrings…


----------



## lolakitten

jenaps said:


> Yup, that’s what I heard too. Lots of minis. Earrings, necklace, bracelet.  As well as a ring.
> 
> I wish they were the small instead of the mini.
> 
> But I think I will at least get the necklace I love emeralds!  They could go with my malachite.
> 
> Possibly also the ruby earrings…


Agreed, I too would have preferred small.
I just confirmed with my SA, he said rose + Ruby and hadn’t mentioned Emerald, so we shall see.
He didn’t have full details yet, but he said he would let me know.


----------



## jenaps

Does anyone have an actual picture of the mini ruby necklace released in China I believe it was last year or the year before?  I’ve never seen an action picutre.


----------



## lynne_ross

jenaps said:


> Yup, that’s what I heard too. Lots of minis. Earrings, necklace, bracelet.  As well as a ring.
> 
> I wish they were the small instead of the mini.
> 
> But I think I will at least get the necklace I love emeralds!  They could go with my malachite.
> 
> Possibly also the ruby earrings…


I love emeralds too and have been mulling over a mini pair so I might have met my match! I have a lonely malachite bracelet that needs some pieces to go with.


----------



## kelsenia

lolakitten said:


> Agreed, I too would have preferred small.
> I just confirmed with my SA, he said rose + Ruby and hadn’t mentioned Emerald, so we shall see.
> He didn’t have full details yet, but he said he would let me know.



Anyone know the approximate timeline on their release?


----------



## lolakitten

kelsenia said:


> Anyone know the approximate timeline on their release?


April 15th


----------



## vinotastic

Question for the group - I have an appointment this Friday afternoon to hopefully get my first 5 motif (torn between guilloche or onyx) and get my wrist sized up.  I'm not confident either will be in stock because of life.  From what I understand I should be able to order it, though timing is completely TBD.  Do I have that correct?

My closest store is nearly 2 hours away so I never been to a US store let alone have an local-ish SA relationship and my pieces have been purchased either online or international.  I am slightly concerned I am going to get the cold shoulder if I am looking for something not in stock.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

vinotastic said:


> Question for the group - I have an appointment this Friday afternoon to hopefully get my first 5 motif (torn between guilloche or onyx) and get my wrist sized up.  I'm not confident either will be in stock because of life.  From what I understand I should be able to order it, though timing is completely TBD.  Do I have that correct?
> 
> My closest store is nearly 2 hours away so I never been to a US store let alone have an local-ish SA relationship and my pieces have been purchased either online or international.  I am slightly concerned I am going to get the cold shoulder if I am looking for something not in stock.



If neither are in stock, they should be more than happy to take a deposit (I believe it’s 30% of the purchase price) or payment in full of the piece you want and they will either locate you one from another boutique or wait for stock to come in. Either way, since you need your wrist sized I would still go in so they can do that for you and whenever your piece comes in, they can send it out for sizing and then mail it directly to you. Stock should hopefully be somewhat decent especially since it’s not the holiday season anymore so hopefully you will have something to look at. Onyx for the most part shouldn’t be difficult to find but guilloche might be.


----------



## LoveHMCVXOXO

Anyone look into purchasing a Perlee Clover Bangle lately? Heard from my SA that none could be ordered for the time being with no particular reason, but I also didn't ask why xD. Just curious if this info is consistent or if people are hearing different things.


----------



## Lizziemama

LoveHMCVXOXO said:


> Anyone look into purchasing a Perlee Clover Bangle lately? Heard from my SA that none could be ordered for the time being with no particular reason, but I also didn't ask why xD. Just curious if this info is consistent or if people are hearing different things.


Sweet one or regular one?


----------



## LoveHMCVXOXO

Lizziemama said:


> Sweet one or regular one?


The regular one


----------



## Lizziemama

LoveHMCVXOXO said:


> The regular one


Last year when the sweet clover launched, there was a rumour that the regular one would be discontinued. But my SA said she had no information.


----------



## missie1

LoveHMCVXOXO said:


> Anyone look into purchasing a Perlee Clover Bangle lately? Heard from my SA that none could be ordered for the time being with no particular reason, but I also didn't ask why xD. Just curious if this info is consistent or if people are hearing different things.


I put in order earlier this month with 30% deposit for one.  It now seems that they have halted accepting orders until backlog is caught up


----------



## RosieSparkles

missie1 said:


> I put in order earlier this month with 30% deposit for one.  It now seems that they have halted accepting orders until backlog is caught up


I’m looking for a hammered gold 5 motif and my offer of 30% deposit was rejected on these grounds.


----------



## couturequeen

Safa said:


> I'm not sure I'll really do it, but I am thinking about paring down my collection a little. I track cost per wear only inexactly and wondered if anyone whose mentioned doing it keeps closer track. I am also struggling a little with how to do it *now*, since I'm still not going out like I used to. Does a day worn at home count as a wear? I also wonder sometimes about it as I will often put on a few pieces and just wear them for like a week straight -- seven wears? Even if I was just too lazy to change it and might have rather worn something else?
> 
> For now to the extent I'm considering selling anything it's because I'm also doing a bag reorg (which I find much easier to think about, ID gaps in collection) so I'll probably be getting quotes etc anyway, and because of a bad experience I had with some chalcedony pieces earlier this winter. It's so hard because I think chalcedony really is the most beautiful stone, but I find it does not suit me at all. Luckily I didn't go for the amazing chalcedony 20 so even if I rarely wear it ppw isn't much, but otoh it feels silly to hold onto anything I feel "off" or out of sorts wearing. I might as well put that $ toward pieces I would wear or bags to fill the collection or art I have my eye on.
> 
> Anyway, any tips on how those of you who are more methodical do it would be much appreciated! Thank yoU!


Funny, I’ve had the same thought. It feels odd to be counting something I wear at home for a few hours or running really tiny errands for multiple days as one wear, because it’s not the same “wear” outside? Like the item isn’t really wearing if it’s not being used used?


----------



## DeryaHm

couturequeen said:


> Funny, I’ve had the same thought. It feels odd to be counting something I wear at home for a few hours or running really tiny errands for multiple days as one wear, because it’s not the same “wear” outside? Like the item isn’t really wearing if it’s not being used used?



I haven't taken any action yet, because a chronic health issue I have (nothing serious) has flared up so I haven't been up to doing much. BUT I have been thinking about it a lot and I think *definitely* wearing around the house counts, at least in terms of winnowing. If you love to wear it so much you put it on to wear around the house, that says a lot about how much you love the piece. For me, because I often sleep/shower in jewelry without changing it, there is a difference between "no need to change this, might as well leave it on" and "what shall I put on to cheer myself up today". I've been doing a lot of the latter lately since the last week or so I've been doing medical things that require no jewelry, so if I put something on it is intentional. This is maybe a better measure of what do I really love than what do I really not love/use, but it has been interesting. The clear winner is my clover, which hasn't given me any insights about what to do with the pieces I don't wear much, but I will tell DH I want to focus on building sets to coordinate, or maybe getting more in different metals once they're available again, so it has provided some clarity


----------



## lolakitten

couturequeen said:


> Funny, I’ve had the same thought. It feels odd to be counting something I wear at home for a few hours or running really tiny errands for multiple days as one wear, because it’s not the same “wear” outside? Like the item isn’t really wearing if it’s not being used used?


If this doesn’t count then my cost per wear of anything is zero


----------



## BigAkoya

couturequeen said:


> Funny, I’ve had the same thought. It feels odd to be counting something I wear at home for a few hours or running really tiny errands for multiple days as one wear, because it’s not the same “wear” outside? Like the item isn’t really wearing if it’s not being used used?


I honestly think we need to stop torturing ourselves by using cost per wear as a justification.  Scratch that from our vocabulary as it is doomed for failure and certain to bring guilt.  

Many people take big, grand vacations every year which is a costly expense.  Vacations are one-time events, so definitely not cost friendly.  Oh... "but you have the memories" one might justify.  Yes, you do, the memories are forever in your head.

Well, with bling, we can one-up that!
No memories needed... the bling is right here, forever in the present for us to keep staring at, every day, all day!  

Just go for the bling you want and enjoy it.  No guilt ladies.  Men never have guilt over their expensive toys; we should not either.


----------



## EpiFanatic

couturequeen said:


> Funny, I’ve had the same thought. It feels odd to be counting something I wear at home for a few hours or running really tiny errands for multiple days as one wear, because it’s not the same “wear” outside? Like the item isn’t really wearing if it’s not being used used?


Home wear counts for me. That’s the only place I am these days.


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> I honestly think we need to stop torturing ourselves by using cost per wear as a justification.  Scratch that from our vocabulary as it is doomed for failure and certain to bring guilt.
> 
> Many people take big, grand vacations every year which is a costly expense.  Vacations are one-time events, so definitely not cost friendly.  Oh... "but you have the memories" one might justify.  Yes, you do, the memories are forever in your head.
> 
> Well, with bling, we can one-up that!
> No memories needed... the bling is right here, forever in the present for us to keep staring at, every day, all day!
> 
> Just go for the bling you want and enjoy it.  No guilt ladies.  Men never have guilt over their expensive toys; we should not either.


Totally agree! Once I have purchased an item I really want, I absolutely do not even consider cost-per-wear. Besides my diamond ring and studs, I maybe wear other pieces once a month or less.  I have sold a few items that I thought I didn't want or need in my collection any longer so I could buy other things I wanted more. There are some pieces that I love but rarely wear, but I know my daughters will want them at some point. I do hand down certain things to them along the way.


----------



## DeryaHm

DS2006 said:


> Totally agree! Once I have purchased an item I really want, I absolutely do not even consider cost-per-wear. Besides my diamond ring and studs, I maybe wear other pieces once a month or less.  I have sold a few items that I thought I didn't want or need in my collection any longer so I could buy other things I wanted more. There are some pieces that I love but rarely wear, but I know my daughters will want them at some point. I do hand down certain things to them along the way.



FWIW this concept is something I read about on tpf and have only ever heard used here. I feel a little guilty as I asked about it recently since I find it an interesting metric and a different way to think about things. 

My preferred way of decision making is actually is it a one way or two way door, that is, can I reverse this decision and at what cost. As I’ve said I usually don’t buy jewelry for myself, but with certain purchases it is useful to know that you can usually sell it and recoup at least part of what you paid so you’re making let’s say a 3K mistake not a 10K one if that makes sense.

Anyway, sorry if I stirred things up by asking about the metric, I hadn’t heard of it before and heard several posters on here use it and found it intriguing. I like finding different ways to think about things and certainly didn’t mean to suggest anyone should feel guilty about anything.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Safa said:


> FWIW this concept is something I read about on tpf and have only ever heard used here. I feel a little guilty as I asked about it recently since I find it an interesting metric and a different way to think about things.
> 
> My preferred way of decision making is actually is it a one way or two way door, that is, can I reverse this decision and at what cost. As I’ve said I usually don’t buy jewelry for myself, but with certain purchases it is useful to know that you can usually sell it and recoup at least part of what you paid so you’re making let’s say a 3K mistake not a 10K one if that makes sense.
> 
> Anyway, sorry if I stirred things up by asking about the metric, I hadn’t heard of it before and heard several posters on here use it and found it intriguing. I like finding different ways to think about things and certainly didn’t mean to suggest anyone should feel guilty about anything.


Don’t feel badly. Different people have different reasons for buying jewelry as we all have different life situations and we’re all different people.  No one needs to feel badly because no one needs to justify anything to anyone except oneself.


----------



## DS2006

Safa said:


> FWIW this concept is something I read about on tpf and have only ever heard used here. I feel a little guilty as I asked about it recently since I find it an interesting metric and a different way to think about things.
> 
> My preferred way of decision making is actually is it a one way or two way door, that is, can I reverse this decision and at what cost. As I’ve said I usually don’t buy jewelry for myself, but with certain purchases it is useful to know that you can usually sell it and recoup at least part of what you paid so you’re making let’s say a 3K mistake not a 10K one if that makes sense.
> 
> Anyway, sorry if I stirred things up by asking about the metric, I hadn’t heard of it before and heard several posters on here use it and found it intriguing. I like finding different ways to think about things and certainly didn’t mean to suggest anyone should feel guilty about anything.


Oh, yes, I was really just replying in general that I do not consider cost-per-wear in my own purchases, not really referencing a specific post. There are some things I may only wear once a year, but I may be saving them for my daughters because they are classic and beautiful. I try to buy jewelry that will be timeless future heirlooms rather than anything trendy. I think VCA fits that category!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Safa said:


> FWIW this concept is something I read about on tpf and have only ever heard used here. I feel a little guilty as I asked about it recently since I find it an interesting metric and a different way to think about things.
> 
> My preferred way of decision making is actually is it a one way or two way door, that is, can I reverse this decision and at what cost. As I’ve said I usually don’t buy jewelry for myself, but with certain purchases it is useful to know that you can usually sell it and recoup at least part of what you paid so you’re making let’s say a 3K mistake not a 10K one if that makes sense.
> 
> Anyway, sorry if I stirred things up by asking about the metric, I hadn’t heard of it before and heard several posters on here use it and found it intriguing. I like finding different ways to think about things and certainly didn’t mean to suggest anyone should feel guilty about anything.


You should not feel sorry in any way. As @EpiFanatic said, we are all different people and the only person we need to justify buying anything to is ourselves. I use the cost per wear theory because for me it works. Just because it works for me doesn’t mean it needs to work for everyone. I have so much traditional jewelry lying in bank safe deposit boxes that never see the light of the day except for special occasions. I would never get rid of them ever because of the memories attached to them not to mention their exquisite beauty and craftsmanship. I ooh aah at them every single time I take them out to wear. Since most of my jewelry pieces were not meant for daily wear, I wanted a small collection of jewelry that I could wear and enjoy every single day. But, every person is different and rightly so. We all need to buy for reasons that best appeal to us specifically and our situations. Some believe in the ‘more the merrier’ outlook and some in ‘less is more’.
No right or wrong answer here.


----------



## cafecreme15

FYI for those discussing placing 30% deposits - I had put one down for the guilloche 10 motif at the end of January, and was told yesterday it will be here sometime in April. Faster than I expected!


----------



## Klaneckya

cafecreme15 said:


> FYI for those discussing placing 30% deposits - I had put one down for the guilloche 10 motif at the end of January, and was told yesterday it will be here sometime in April. Faster than I expected!


Perfect. Thank yiu so much.


----------



## kelsenia

Also, if anyone is interested, there are multiple turquoise alhambra pieces for auction at Christies right now (both WG and YG), for what seems to be a reasonable price.


----------



## nicole0612

kelsenia said:


> Also, if anyone is interested, there are multiple turquoise alhambra pieces for auction at Christies right now (both WG and YG), for what seems to be a reasonable price.


Most people already know I’m sure, but FYI for those new to Christies/auction houses to be aware of the buyer’s premium (calculated on the total post-tax/fees/shipping). That bit me the first time! Also try to inspect in person or have photos sent if possible.


----------



## zlauren

kelsenia said:


> Also, if anyone is interested, there are multiple turquoise alhambra pieces for auction at Christies right now (both WG and YG), for what seems to be a reasonable price.



I peeked and there's also a YG lapis 20 motif and a chrysophase set, which was kind of cool to discover!


----------



## nicole0612

zlauren said:


> I peeked and there's also a YG lapis 20 motif and a chrysophase set, which was kind of cool to discover!


I love Chrysoprase, but upon looking closer I was a little curious about the new style clasp (could have been changed out) and the new-style prongs on the chrysoprase. I was going to bid, but now I think I will not.


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> I love Chrysoprase, but upon looking closer I was a little curious about the new style clasp (could have been changed out) and the new-style prongs on the chrysoprase. I was going to bid, but now I think I will not.


It’s so pretty.  I’m trying to expand my knowledge base on VCA pieces. I looked at the listing and it indicated new COA from 2021. Maybe it went to workshop for overhaul maybe.


----------



## kelsenia

nicole0612 said:


> I love Chrysoprase, but upon looking closer I was a little curious about the new style clasp (could have been changed out) and the new-style prongs on the chrysoprase. I was going to bid, but now I think I will not.


when was chrysoprase a part of the alhambra collection?


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> It’s so pretty.  I’m trying to expand my knowledge base on VCA pieces. I looked at the listing and it indicated new COA from 2021. Maybe it went to workshop for overhaul maybe.


I was wondering the same thing, maybe it was approved as a special order for a VVVIP, or maybe the original metal was damaged and it was completely rebuilt. With auctions, I always get nervous about the disclaimers that the description and photos are just a guide, and you have to verify that you are happy with the item from inspecting it yourself. I wish that I could go in person!


----------



## nicole0612

kelsenia said:


> when was chrysoprase a part of the alhambra collection?


Before my time; back when the stones were prong set in this style (the circle clasp era).


----------



## kelsenia

nicole0612 said:


> Before my time; back when the stones were prong set in this style (the circle clasp era).



Is it just me or do those motifs not look super secure haha


----------



## nicole0612

kelsenia said:


> Is it just me or do those motifs not look super secure haha


They are probably ok because these pieces are older than some of us. Personally, I do not find them as attractive necessarily, but they were all hand set and secured with prongs, very different than the current style for the past 20+ years.


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> I was wondering the same thing, maybe it was approved as a special order for a VVVIP, or maybe the original metal was damaged and it was completely rebuilt. With auctions, I always get nervous about the disclaimers that the description and photos are just a guide, and you have to verify that you are happy with the item from inspecting it yourself. I wish that I could go in person!


Yes that makes sense that personal inspection is needed when dealt with rested pieces.  I definitely don’t have knowledge about older pieces so it would scare me.  It’s such a fabulous color palette.


----------



## lynne_ross

For those like me interested in the two butterfly earrings my SA has said one can only buy a 3rd earring from the set they own. So if I want pink sapphire and yellow sapphire I need to buy 2 sets.


----------



## nicole0612

lynne_ross said:


> For those like me interested in the two butterfly earrings my SA has said one can only buy a 3rd earring from the set they own. So if I want pink sapphire and yellow sapphire I need to buy 2 sets.


Well I guess you know what you have to do!!


----------



## kelsenia

Tried on these BEAUTIES today


----------



## Happyish

LoveHMCVXOXO said:


> Anyone look into purchasing a Perlee Clover Bangle lately? Heard from my SA that none could be ordered for the time being with no particular reason, but I also didn't ask why xD. Just curious if this info is consistent or if people are hearing different things.


I can't imagine it would be discontinued. It's such a popular item.


----------



## BigAkoya

For those wondering about the size of the Frivole Very Large clip/pendant, here is a comparison photo.  I put the Very Large clip/pendant next to my BTF ring and earrings.

I was recently able to try on the Very Large clip/pendant.  For me, it was not quite “Very Large” enough when worn on the long chain, so I passed. I wanted to share the size differences of the flowers in the photo. It’s a beautiful piece; I just wish it were bigger, at least for me. Kind of bummed as this would have made my set of three, but at least I know now for sure.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> For those wondering about the size of the Frivole Very Large clip/pendant, here is a comparison photo.  I put the Very Large clip/pendant next to my BTF ring and earrings.
> 
> I was recently able to try on the Very Large clip/pendant.  For me, it was not quite “Very Large” enough when worn on the long chain, so I passed. I wanted to share the size differences of the flowers in the photo. It’s a beautiful piece; I just wish it were bigger, at least for me. Kind of bummed as this would have made my set of three, but at least I know now for sure.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370808


It looks so very large! Why are you passing?


----------



## eggz716

BigAkoya said:


> I honestly think we need to stop torturing ourselves by using cost per wear as a justification.  Scratch that from our vocabulary as it is doomed for failure and certain to bring guilt.
> 
> Many people take big, grand vacations every year which is a costly expense.  Vacations are one-time events, so definitely not cost friendly.  Oh... "but you have the memories" one might justify.  Yes, you do, the memories are forever in your head.
> 
> Well, with bling, we can one-up that!
> No memories needed... the bling is right here, forever in the present for us to keep staring at, every day, all day!
> 
> Just go for the bling you want and enjoy it.  No guilt ladies.  Men never have guilt over their expensive toys; we should not either.



I really needed to hear this! thank you!


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> It looks so very large! Why are you passing?


No, it's not large at all.  It's just my jumbo size photo making it look big.   
Look closely at my ring and compare it to the ring's large flower.  You can see the Very Large flower is not much bigger than the large flower on my ring.  I tried wearing it short, and it looks great.  However, as you know, I don't wear short pendants.  I hung it on the 32" jump ring, and the flower is a bit lost, at least to me.  The look is very nice, a bit delicate.

I showed my husband (VCA sent the pendant to my house, I did not fly to a boutique, so my husband actually saw it) and even my husband said "That's it?  That's the Very Large?"

I guess first impressions are always correct.  I felt the same way when I tried it on the first time, so now it's definitely off my list.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> No, it's not large at all.  It's just my jumbo size photo making it look big.
> Look closely at my ring and compare it to the ring's large flower.  You can see the Very Large flower is not much bigger than the large flower on my ring.  I tried wearing it short, and it looks great.  However, as you know, I don't wear short pendants.  I hung it on the 32" jump ring, and the flower is a bit lost, at least to me.  The look is very nice, a bit delicate.
> 
> I showed my husband (VCA sent the pendant to my house, I did not fly to a boutique, so my husband actually saw it) and even my husband said "That's it?  That's the Very Large?"
> 
> I guess first impressions are always correct.  I felt the same way when I tried it on the first time, so now it's definitely off my list.


If that is your reaction than definitely off list. I will still consider the mirror yg one longer term. I found it was big and had presence. Not sure if mirror makes a difference with reflecting light. 
Would you consider the onyx pave wg 20 motif? I feel like it would go with all your pieces and you love your 20s.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> If that is your reaction than definitely off list. I will still consider the mirror yg one longer term. I found it was big and had presence. Not sure if mirror makes a difference with reflecting light.
> Would you consider the onyx pave wg 20 motif? I feel like it would go with all your pieces and you love your 20s.


Yes, you are 100% correct.  I think the YG mirror finish will pop more with all that shiny metal.  The pave pops on the ring and the earrings, but it doesn't on the pendant.  I think it's because worn long, the pendant lands below the torso.  In this case, the beauty of the 3D and pave actually hurts the beauty of this piece because the eye has to look down, and the diamond angles are not optimal.  At least that is how I personally see it.  I am sure there are those who think it's too big, so it's all preference.  With the YG mirror finish, it's all shiny metal, so it would pop! 

On the oynx, yes, great guess.  I tried on the WG oynx pave and actually thought I'd get a set (WG oynx pave 20, 5 motif oynx pave bracelet, VA pave earrings).  However, I have decided I don't care for the alternating look.  I like the bold pop of all color, all 20 motifs the same stone.  The alternating 20 is a bit softer, and to my eye, the pave motifs create a gap and make the stones too spaced out for me.  I actually felt the pave motifs took away from the bold look of oynx.

For a split second, I thought why not just get the Magic pave long pendant even though I think the Magic long is so logo-y.  It will definitely be a bold look.  Then I smacked myself on the head and said "nope, stop it, you're just getting desperate and trying to make pieces work."      My head hurts now.  

I hope VCA makes more WG pieces, but it seems now this is the year of YG.  Butterfly, Frivole... all the new pieces are YG.


----------



## lvmon

Deleted


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, you are 100% correct.  I think the YG mirror finish will pop more with all that shiny metal.  The pave pops on the ring and the earrings, but it doesn't on the pendant.  I think it's because worn long, the pendant lands below the torso.  In this case, the beauty of the 3D and pave actually hurts the beauty of this piece because the eye has to look down, and the diamond angles are not optimal.  At least that is how I personally see it.  I am sure there are those who think it's too big, so it's all preference.  With the YG mirror finish, it's all shiny metal, so it would pop!
> 
> On the oynx, yes, great guess.  I tried on the WG oynx pave and actually thought I'd get a set (WG oynx pave 20, 5 motif oynx pave bracelet, VA pave earrings).  However, I have decided I don't care for the alternating look.  I like the bold pop of all color, all 20 motifs the same stone.  The alternating 20 is a bit softer, and to my eye, the pave motifs create a gap and make the stones too spaced out for me.  I actually felt the pave motifs took away from the bold look of oynx.
> 
> For a split second, I thought why not just get the Magic pave long pendant even though I think the Magic long is so logo-y.  It will definitely be a bold look.  Then I smacked myself on the head and said "nope, stop it, you're just getting desperate and trying to make pieces work."      My head hurts now.
> 
> I hope VCA makes more WG pieces, but it seems now this is the year of YG.  Butterfly, Frivole... all the new pieces are YG.


Oh that is too bad. I love the alternating more than all stone. It is bold but elevated. Dare I suggest you consider the all pave 20?? Or 20 onyx wg SO. I find the magic pave more logo like than the pave motifs. Not sure why….


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Oh that is too bad. I love the alternating more than all stone. It is bold but elevated. Dare I suggest you consider the all pave 20?? Or 20 onyx wg SO. I find the magic pave more logo like than the pave motifs. Not sure why….


I tried the 20 pave too.  For me personally, that necklace is neither here nor there.  The diamonds are so small, and in WG, it looks like long a metal chain necklace, at least to me when I tried it on.  I think that's probably why you find the pave 20 not so logo-y either; it's mostly metal.  It's a gorgeous necklace, just not the look I'm after.  I want an all stone necklace that pops with color around the neck. I have other diamond pieces for diamond bling.  

I think I'm now back to SO WG oynx.     
I recently purchased several green shirts for this spring.  I plan to wear them with white shorts.  Well, green top, white shorts, and I'd wear it with the new black quilted Chanel slides (waiting for my size to arrive).  If you visualize that...  I need an oynx 20!   I would then wear my emerald pieces. Oynx, emerald, and diamonds. I'd look so 20s Art Deco, only I would be 21st century 20s Art Deco as I'd be in shorts!  

Speaking of SO... I am still waiting on Hellebore and was recently asked if I would consider another stone.  Not looking good.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> I tried the 20 pave too.  For me personally, that necklace is neither here nor there.  The diamonds are so small, and in WG, it looks like long a metal chain necklace, at least to me when I tried it on.  I think that's probably why you find the pave 20 not so logo-y either; it's mostly metal.  It's a gorgeous necklace, just not the look I'm after.  I want an all stone necklace that pops with color around the neck. I have other diamond pieces for diamond bling.
> 
> I think I'm now back to SO WG oynx.
> I recently purchased several green shirts for this spring.  I plan to wear them with white shorts.  Well, green top, white shorts, and I'd wear it with the new black quilted Chanel slides (waiting for my size to arrive).  If you visualize that...  I need an oynx 20!   I would then wear my emerald pieces. Oynx, emerald, and diamonds. I'd look so 20s Art Deco, only I would be 21st century 20s Art Deco as I'd be in shorts!
> 
> Speaking of SO... I am still waiting on Hellebore and was recently asked if I would consider another stone.  Not looking good.


Sounds like onyx wg is the winner. 
What other stone did they ask you if you would consider for Hellebore? 
I wore my lapis bracelet yesterday…wish I could get more pieces but nothing catches my eye currently made in lapis.


----------



## nicole0612

lynne_ross said:


> Sounds like onyx wg is the winner.
> What other stone did they ask you if you would consider for Hellebore?
> I wore my lapis bracelet yesterday…wish I could get more pieces but nothing catches my eye currently made in lapis.


I wish they would make lapis pave 10 motif, and my second wish is that it would be available for regular customers to buy! I’ll just keep wishing for the next 20 years


----------



## A bottle of Red

The 2 motif guilloche carnelian earrings aren't on the website anymore? I was hoping to match my bracelet


----------



## lynne_ross

nicole0612 said:


> I wish they would make lapis pave 10 motif, and my second wish is that it would be available for regular customers to buy! I’ll just keep wishing for the next 20 years


Same! I hope VCA releases more pave alternating 10 motif or new 10s in general as I am not a fan of 20s.


----------



## nicole0612

lynne_ross said:


> Same! I hope VCA releases more pave alternating 10 motif or new 10s in general as I am not a fan of 20s.


I am a huge fan of 20s, but I agree, I need a new stone or combo option!


----------



## kelsenia

nicole0612 said:


> I am a huge fan of 20s, but I agree, I need a new stone or combo option!


would it be too much to ask for any new rose gold-stone combo? haha


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> I tried the 20 pave too.  For me personally, that necklace is neither here nor there.  The diamonds are so small, and in WG, it looks like long a metal chain necklace, at least to me when I tried it on.  I think that's probably why you find the pave 20 not so logo-y either; it's mostly metal.  It's a gorgeous necklace, just not the look I'm after.  I want an all stone necklace that pops with color around the neck. I have other diamond pieces for diamond bling.
> 
> I think I'm now back to SO WG oynx.
> I recently purchased several green shirts for this spring.  I plan to wear them with white shorts.  Well, green top, white shorts, and I'd wear it with the new black quilted Chanel slides (waiting for my size to arrive).  If you visualize that...  I need an oynx 20!   I would then wear my emerald pieces. Oynx, emerald, and diamonds. I'd look so 20s Art Deco, only I would be 21st century 20s Art Deco as I'd be in shorts!
> 
> Speaking of SO... I am still waiting on Hellebore and was recently asked if I would consider another stone.  Not looking good.


BigA other thought I had was if you would consider a vintage 20 wg. I am considering seeing if I can order a 10 as I wear my yg 10 A LOT and thought it would be handy to have wg version. The WG version would go with your mop and an onyx if you wanted layer and it would go with diamond pieces. Just a thought.


----------



## littleclouds

Hi ladies, I’ve just gotten this pair of Vintage MOP earrings last week from the boutique and realised that the back of the earring post seems to be discoloured? Is this normal?


----------



## lynne_ross

lynne_ross said:


> For those like me interested in the two butterfly earrings my SA has said one can only buy a 3rd earring from the set they own. So if I want pink sapphire and yellow sapphire I need to buy 2 sets.


Interestingly, another SA told me I could order a single yellow sapphire butterfly if I owned the pink sapphire set. Even showed me the price. So I am not sure there are any set rules. 

I also tried on the yg pave butterfly earrings today. I love the shape and size for me. The store only had the lapis and tq pairs, so I could not try the pink sapphire or wg pave but they seem to be in stock in other stores. They had the wg and pink ring so I held it up to my ear for colour reference. I think I found a winner but will take some time to ponder the purchase and see if I can try the actual pair. Would like to see if I can find the yellow sapphire pair too before I decide. 
Here is the yg pave earring, the pink ring for colour reference on my ear and with my noeud. I do not see myself getting the ring as it looked so small compared to noeud. But it makes a beautiful earring set to wear with noeud. I was out with my fam so in a rush and hence my pictures are dark.


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> Interestingly, another SA told me I could order a single yellow sapphire butterfly if I owned the pink sapphire set. Even showed me the price. So I am not sure there are any set rules.
> 
> I also tried on the yg pave butterfly earrings today. I love the shape and size for me. The store only had the lapis and tq pairs, so I could not try the pink sapphire or wg pave but they seem to be in stock in other stores. They had the wg and pink ring so I held it up to my ear for colour reference. I think I found a winner but will take some time to ponder the purchase and see if I can try the actual pair. Would like to see if I can find the yellow sapphire pair too before I decide.
> Here is the yg pave earring, the pink ring for colour reference on my ear and with my noeud. I do not see myself getting the ring as it looked so small compared to noeud. But it makes a beautiful earring set to wear with noeud. I was out with my fam so in a rush and hence my pictures are dark.


I absolutely love the sapphire and WG pave earrings on you. And with the matching BTF ring, it’s perfection. The BTF ring is definitely smaller compared to the Noeud ring but I am sure you would not wear them together. And when worn separately, it gives you options to wear for different occasions. There are times I absolutely love my bold rings but then there are times and places where the big rings are just not appropriate and I like the more understated yet elegant look. I like having a mix of bold and sedate pieces but that’s just me.


----------



## lynne_ross

eternallove4bag said:


> I absolutely love the sapphire and WG pave earrings on you. And with the matching BTF ring, it’s perfection. The BTF ring is definitely smaller compared to the Noeud ring but I am sure you would not wear them together. And when worn separately, it gives you options to wear for different occasions. There are times I absolutely love my bold rings but then there are times and places where the big rings are just not appropriate and I like the more understated yet elegant look. I like having a mix of bold and sedate pieces but that’s just me.


Thanks! I love the earrings. 
I was really meh about the ring. It just seemed so small to me and I would rather wear my diamond rings at that size. I agree they would look so pretty as a set but I am not a set person.


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> I wish they would make lapis pave 10 motif, and my second wish is that it would be available for regular customers to buy! I’ll just keep wishing for the next 20 years


Can you get a 20 lapis pave and wear it doubled? I know it's not the same, but at least the 20s are available for purchase.  I am sure your SA could get you one... before all lapis Alhambra is forever gone... like turquoise, coral...


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Can you get a 20 lapis pave and wear it doubled? I know it's not the same, but at least the 20s are available for purchase.  I am sure your SA could get you one... before all lapis Alhambra is forever gone... like turquoise, coral...


I find the 20 double wrapped too busy. If I were to get alternating I want a 10 and would make it shorter closer to choker style. I am sure vca will eventually release more options.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Sounds like onyx wg is the winner.
> What other stone did they ask you if you would consider for Hellebore?
> I wore my lapis bracelet yesterday…wish I could get more pieces but nothing catches my eye currently made in lapis.


Your are so lucky to have something lapis!  I am sure you bracelet is stunning. 
They said MOP, and I said I want a happy color.  To me MOP looks dead on that ring, especially against the WG and diamonds.
I was thinking of asking for turquoise since turquoise is now available in the butterfly collection, so I would think they could carve out make a few Hellebore leaves in turquoise.  However, I don't think Hellebore looks good in turquoise.  To me, turquoise is a gentle stone, it makes me feel dreamy, summery, and laid-back when I wear my Tiffany turquoise set.  I also love VA turquoise (my dream set) as the motifs are soft and rounded.  With Hellebore, the leaves are spiked, so Hellebore is a harsh, bold design to me, definitely not soft.  I feel the Hellebore design (harsh) mixed with turquoise (soft) does not go well. 

I thought about carnelian, but my SA said carnelian for a SO is a hit or miss, and he would hate for it to be a miss with me.  I told my SA I really really want lapis.  He said he is going to ask his regional VP for help (whatever that means).  I don't think they will offer this ring in lapis, at least not to me.  I am sure if some VIP asked for a entire lapis Hellebore set, that client would get it, but I'm not a VIP.  I have to beg  (my knees hurt from begging...  ).  If I get a no, I will really let this go and move on.  I am sure I will find a new love soon! 

Hellebore also came in a BTF version, with one MOP and one turquoise flower.  It didn't wow me.  I posted a photo here so you can see. The first photo is the lapis ring I tried on that was made for another client, the single lapis flower. 
The second photo shows the BTF version.  Imagine a single turquoise or a single MOP flower.  Neither speak to me, and certainly not the MOP.  On the MOP, as I mentioned earlier, I think Hellebore looks dead as a single flower in MOP.  If you cover everything with your hand and only look at the MOP flower, to me there is no life to that MOP flower.  

I would love to hear your thoughts on a happy color stone.  I thought about blue agate, but it's so translucent it definitely will not look good.  Oynx is too harsh for this ring.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> BigA other thought I had was if you would consider a vintage 20 wg. I am considering seeing if I can order a 10 as I wear my yg 10 A LOT and thought it would be handy to have wg version. The WG version would go with your mop and an onyx if you wanted layer and it would go with diamond pieces. Just a thought.


No, I don't buy vintage/used anything.  That has always been my rule, no matter how much I love something. 
I almost had a weak moment and came really close to buying a WG 20 turquoise set.  It had a 20 and a 5 motif bracelet as part of the listing.  Wow, instant set!   All I needed was to hunt for the earrings.  Then I saw the turquoise stones looked a bit old, and I would want VCA to replace the stones.  Then I read the "super fake" thread and got worried.  Then I read VCA may not offer new turquoise stones, only to "clean" them.  So many "thens."  Then...  I smacked myself on the head again and said "nope, don't do it."


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Your are so lucky to have something lapis!  I am sure you bracelet is stunning.
> They said MOP, and I said I want a happy color.  To me MOP looks dead on that ring, especially against the WG and diamonds.
> I was thinking of asking for turquoise since turquoise is now available in the butterfly collection, so I would think they could carve out make a few Hellebore leaves in turquoise.  However, I don't think Hellebore looks good in turquoise.  To me, turquoise is a gentle stone, it makes me feel dreamy, summery, and laid-back when I wear my Tiffany turquoise set.  I also love VA turquoise (my dream set) as the motifs are soft and rounded.  With Hellebore, the leaves are spiked, so Hellebore is a harsh, bold design to me, definitely not soft.  I feel the Hellebore design (harsh) mixed with turquoise (soft) does not go well.
> 
> I thought about carnelian, but my SA said carnelian for a SO is a hit or miss, and he would hate for it to be a miss with me.  I told my SA I really really want lapis.  He said he is going to ask his regional VP for help (whatever that means).  I don't think they will offer this ring in lapis, at least not to me.  I am sure if some VIP asked for a entire lapis Hellebore set, that client would get it, but I'm not a VIP.  I have to beg  (my knees hurt from begging...  ).  If I get a no, I will really let this go and move on.  I am sure I will find a new love soon!
> 
> Hellebore also came in a BTF version, with one MOP and one turquoise flower.  It didn't wow me.  I posted a photo here so you can see. The first photo is the lapis ring I tried on that was made for another client, the single lapis flower.
> The second photo shows the BTF version.  Imagine a single turquoise or a single MOP flower.  Neither speak to me, and certainly not the MOP.  On the MOP, as I mentioned earlier, I think Hellebore looks dead as a single flower in MOP.  If you cover everything with your hand and only look at the MOP flower, to me there is no life to that MOP flower.
> 
> I would love to hear your thoughts on a happy color stone.  I thought about blue agate, but it's so translucent it definitely will not look good.  Oynx is too harsh for this ring.
> 
> View attachment 5371142
> 
> View attachment 5371143


I agree with you and lapis is the best for the ring. I am lost on any other option. If you really want it in lapis I would just keep asking. On the UK site today there is almost every size of lapis butterfly rings. RDN pop up in lapis too. I am not convinced any of these stones are in short supply for vca and it is a marketing ploy. So I would just wait it out. 
Our wise try the Mariah butterfly ring. I saw it today in store and it is so spectacular. I could not see any anger in that butterfly haha!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> No, I don't buy vintage/used anything.  That has always been my rule, no matter how much I love something.
> I almost had a weak moment and came really close to buying a WG 20 turquoise set.  It had a 20 and a 5 motif bracelet as part of the listing.  Wow, instant set!   All I needed was to hunt for the earrings.  Then I saw the turquoise stones looked a bit old, and I would want VCA to replace the stones.  Then I read the "super fake" thread and got worried.  Then I read VCA may not offer new turquoise stones, only to "clean" them.  So many "thens."  Then...  I smacked myself on the head again and said "nope, don't do it."


I meant the wg hammered 20 motif, assuming you can SO. I am same and only buy from store as I have no eye for details and would be easily fooled by a fake.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Interestingly, another SA told me I could order a single yellow sapphire butterfly if I owned the pink sapphire set. Even showed me the price. So I am not sure there are any set rules.
> 
> I also tried on the yg pave butterfly earrings today. I love the shape and size for me. The store only had the lapis and tq pairs, so I could not try the pink sapphire or wg pave but they seem to be in stock in other stores. They had the wg and pink ring so I held it up to my ear for colour reference. I think I found a winner but will take some time to ponder the purchase and see if I can try the actual pair. Would like to see if I can find the yellow sapphire pair too before I decide.
> Here is the yg pave earring, the pink ring for colour reference on my ear and with my noeud. I do not see myself getting the ring as it looked so small compared to noeud. But it makes a beautiful earring set to wear with noeud. I was out with my fam so in a rush and hence my pictures are dark.


Wow... I love the butterfly earrings on you, and the pink sapphire to me is the winner!  It goes great with your Noeud ring as it brings out the RG.  So gorgeous.  Plus, I think we talked about yellow sapphire vs yellow diamond.  For "yellow" stones, I think yellow diamond is the way to go.  

Thank you also for your thoughts on the BTF butterfly ring and posting the comparison shot.  I agree, the butterfly is a bit small, especially if you are used to big statement rings.  

I can't wait to hear your thoughts on the yellow sapphire vs. the pink sapphire.  The pink sapphire stunning!


----------



## lolakitten

lynne_ross said:


> Interestingly, another SA told me I could order a single yellow sapphire butterfly if I owned the pink sapphire set. Even showed me the price. So I am not sure there are any set rules.
> 
> I also tried on the yg pave butterfly earrings today. I love the shape and size for me. The store only had the lapis and tq pairs, so I could not try the pink sapphire or wg pave but they seem to be in stock in other stores. They had the wg and pink ring so I held it up to my ear for colour reference. I think I found a winner but will take some time to ponder the purchase and see if I can try the actual pair. Would like to see if I can find the yellow sapphire pair too before I decide.
> Here is the yg pave earring, the pink ring for colour reference on my ear and with my noeud. I do not see myself getting the ring as it looked so small compared to noeud. But it makes a beautiful earring set to wear with noeud. I was out with my fam so in a rush and hence my pictures are dark.


Oh my I Looooooove the pink butterfly on you


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> I meant the wg hammered 20 motif, assuming you can SO. I am same and only buy from store as I have no eye for details and would be easily fooled by a fake.


Oh, sorry, I misunderstood.  I'm not a fan of WG hammered; it's too much metal for my liking.  For some reason, I have in my head a 20 should be 20 perfectly matched colored stones.  

It's Sunday morning here on the US East Coast, I'm having my tea with cream & sugar, and a lovely blueberry scone with strawberry jam.    I'm going to build an oynx set again and see what I come up with. Cosmos BTF oynx is back in my head again. I hope I don't have to smack myself again.


----------



## thp54

I’m deciding between a yg frivole pave small pendant and a wg frivole pave ring. Which one do you think looks better?
of note, I own a mini frivole wg pave diamond earrings so I’m not sure if it’s wiser to keep buying more wg pieces or to buy the yg pave necklace which I really love.


----------



## millerc

thp54 said:


> I’m deciding between a yg frivole pave small pendant and a wg frivole pave ring. Which one do you think looks better?
> of note, I own a mini frivole wg pave diamond earrings so I’m not sure if it’s wiser to keep buying more wg pieces or to buy the yg pave necklace which I really love.


I think the pendant looks better. The yg really brings out the highlights in your hair and looks good with your skintone. And you said it's the one you really love.


----------



## pinky7129

thp54 said:


> I’m deciding between a yg frivole pave small pendant and a wg frivole pave ring. Which one do you think looks better?
> of note, I own a mini frivole wg pave diamond earrings so I’m not sure if it’s wiser to keep buying more wg pieces or to buy the yg pave necklace which I really love.


 
you look amazing with the necklace!
The ring just … disappears where the necklace pops!


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> Interestingly, another SA told me I could order a single yellow sapphire butterfly if I owned the pink sapphire set. Even showed me the price. So I am not sure there are any set rules.
> 
> I also tried on the yg pave butterfly earrings today. I love the shape and size for me. The store only had the lapis and tq pairs, so I could not try the pink sapphire or wg pave but they seem to be in stock in other stores. They had the wg and pink ring so I held it up to my ear for colour reference. I think I found a winner but will take some time to ponder the purchase and see if I can try the actual pair. Would like to see if I can find the yellow sapphire pair too before I decide.
> Here is the yg pave earring, the pink ring for colour reference on my ear and with my noeud. I do not see myself getting the ring as it looked so small compared to noeud. But it makes a beautiful earring set to wear with noeud. I was out with my fam so in a rush and hence my pictures are dark.


The earrings are amazing


----------



## Yssie

BigAkoya said:


> Your are so lucky to have something lapis!  I am sure you bracelet is stunning.
> They said MOP, and I said I want a happy color.  To me MOP looks dead on that ring, especially against the WG and diamonds.
> I was thinking of asking for turquoise since turquoise is now available in the butterfly collection, so I would think they could carve out make a few Hellebore leaves in turquoise.  However, I don't think Hellebore looks good in turquoise.  To me, turquoise is a gentle stone, it makes me feel dreamy, summery, and laid-back when I wear my Tiffany turquoise set.  I also love VA turquoise (my dream set) as the motifs are soft and rounded.  With Hellebore, the leaves are spiked, so Hellebore is a harsh, bold design to me, definitely not soft.  I feel the Hellebore design (harsh) mixed with turquoise (soft) does not go well.
> 
> I thought about carnelian, but my SA said carnelian for a SO is a hit or miss, and he would hate for it to be a miss with me.  I told my SA I really really want lapis.  He said he is going to ask his regional VP for help (whatever that means).  I don't think they will offer this ring in lapis, at least not to me.  I am sure if some VIP asked for a entire lapis Hellebore set, that client would get it, but I'm not a VIP.  I have to beg  (my knees hurt from begging...  ).  If I get a no, I will really let this go and move on.  I am sure I will find a new love soon!
> 
> Hellebore also came in a BTF version, with one MOP and one turquoise flower.  It didn't wow me.  I posted a photo here so you can see. The first photo is the lapis ring I tried on that was made for another client, the single lapis flower.
> The second photo shows the BTF version.  Imagine a single turquoise or a single MOP flower.  Neither speak to me, and certainly not the MOP.  On the MOP, as I mentioned earlier, I think Hellebore looks dead as a single flower in MOP.  If you cover everything with your hand and only look at the MOP flower, to me there is no life to that MOP flower.
> 
> I would love to hear your thoughts on a happy color stone.  I thought about blue agate, but it's so translucent it definitely will not look good.  Oynx is too harsh for this ring.
> 
> View attachment 5371142
> 
> View attachment 5371143



I do hope your SA can pull some lapis out of his hat for you ❤️


----------



## EpiFanatic

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, you are 100% correct.  I think the YG mirror finish will pop more with all that shiny metal.  The pave pops on the ring and the earrings, but it doesn't on the pendant.  I think it's because worn long, the pendant lands below the torso.  In this case, the beauty of the 3D and pave actually hurts the beauty of this piece because the eye has to look down, and the diamond angles are not optimal.  At least that is how I personally see it.  I am sure there are those who think it's too big, so it's all preference.  With the YG mirror finish, it's all shiny metal, so it would pop!
> 
> On the oynx, yes, great guess.  I tried on the WG oynx pave and actually thought I'd get a set (WG oynx pave 20, 5 motif oynx pave bracelet, VA pave earrings).  However, I have decided I don't care for the alternating look.  I like the bold pop of all color, all 20 motifs the same stone.  The alternating 20 is a bit softer, and to my eye, the pave motifs create a gap and make the stones too spaced out for me.  I actually felt the pave motifs took away from the bold look of oynx.
> 
> For a split second, I thought why not just get the Magic pave long pendant even though I think the Magic long is so logo-y.  It will definitely be a bold look.  Then I smacked myself on the head and said "nope, stop it, you're just getting desperate and trying to make pieces work."      My head hurts now.
> 
> I hope VCA makes more WG pieces, but it seems now this is the year of YG.  Butterfly, Frivole... all the new pieces are YG.


I can see you enjoying the 20 WG and onyx a lot. That should be on your list. And then a matching bracelet. And then vintage pave earrings or even simple diamond studs.


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> Can you get a 20 lapis pave and wear it doubled? I know it's not the same, but at least the 20s are available for purchase.  I am sure your SA could get you one... before all lapis Alhambra is forever gone... like turquoise, coral...


Nope. Reason #1 is that I am way down on the client list for lapis-pave, reason #2 is that my self-imposed budget for a single item would top off at around $55k, though I have not spent that much on a single item yet, which loops back to reason #1 
For a pave necklace, I will wait for a current 5/20 to be offered in a 10 to make a 10+5. Though I adore 20s, for pave I think I would get much more use out of a slightly shorter length. For me, 20 motif looks really nice with a boho dress or simple office clothing. I have worn my pave bracelets combined with another 5 to make a 10 motif length, and I think I like that collar-bone-length for pave.


----------



## nicole0612

lynne_ross said:


> Interestingly, another SA told me I could order a single yellow sapphire butterfly if I owned the pink sapphire set. Even showed me the price. So I am not sure there are any set rules.
> 
> I also tried on the yg pave butterfly earrings today. I love the shape and size for me. The store only had the lapis and tq pairs, so I could not try the pink sapphire or wg pave but they seem to be in stock in other stores. They had the wg and pink ring so I held it up to my ear for colour reference. I think I found a winner but will take some time to ponder the purchase and see if I can try the actual pair. Would like to see if I can find the yellow sapphire pair too before I decide.
> Here is the yg pave earring, the pink ring for colour reference on my ear and with my noeud. I do not see myself getting the ring as it looked so small compared to noeud. But it makes a beautiful earring set to wear with noeud. I was out with my fam so in a rush and hence my pictures are dark.


The pink sapphire/diamond combo is breathtaking on you. My first thought was to jump on the single yellow sapphire while the answer is “yes”, but on the other hand, having both diamond earrings will be very nice also. Of course you could purchase a second all-diamond alone later as well. I suppose it just depends on if you want both sapphires now, or if you don’t mind waiting for the second color. What are you leaning towards?


----------



## nicole0612

lynne_ross said:


> I find the 20 double wrapped too busy. If I were to get alternating I want a 10 and would make it shorter closer to choker style. I am sure vca will eventually release more options.


I feel exactly the same for pave, though I love a loose, swinging, casual 20 for basic stones.


----------



## couturequeen

BigAkoya said:


> I'd look so 20s Art Deco, only I would be 21st century 20s Art Deco as I'd be in shorts!


Really love this! It’s a look I’m regularly trying to go for.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> I agree with you and lapis is the best for the ring. I am lost on any other option. If you really want it in lapis I would just keep asking. On the UK site today there is almost every size of lapis butterfly rings. RDN pop up in lapis too. I am not convinced any of these stones are in short supply for vca and it is a marketing ploy. So I would just wait it out.
> Our wise try the Mariah butterfly ring. I saw it today in store and it is so spectacular. I could not see any anger in that butterfly haha!


Well, I just got offered to make it in turquoise (I already said no to MOP).    Turquoise is a happy stone, and they seem to have an abundance of turquoise at the moment which is probably why it was offered.  I said no....lapis or nothing.

I am holding out, not going to settle for a stone I don't love.  
I totally agree with you it's a marketing ploy.  Same with turquoise... the new turquoise butterfly set or the turquoise Perlee Couleurs. They obviously have enough turquoise to carve out butterflies and Perlee Couleurs dots, yet they can't carve out an Alhambra motif.  

Off to google for Cosmos BTF oynx ring photos... I am determined to get a colorful big girl ring!


----------



## BigAkoya

couturequeen said:


> Really love this! It’s a look I’m regularly trying to go for.


If you need suggestions on casual green tops, I did a post in the What Other Brand thread (I was off topic, but everyone was kind and forgave me and didn't kick me off).   
I love green, white, and black!  Green is so in this year too, so lots of clothing choices.


----------



## BigAkoya

thp54 said:


> I’m deciding between a yg frivole pave small pendant and a wg frivole pave ring. Which one do you think looks better?
> of note, I own a mini frivole wg pave diamond earrings so I’m not sure if it’s wiser to keep buying more wg pieces or to buy the yg pave necklace which I really love.


Hi!  Here are my thoughts…
I love Frivole WG pave as it makes the diamonds sparkle like crazy.  The white metal takes a back seat, and all you see are diamonds.  With YG, you see the yellow metal, so it comes across more casual.  
For me, for an all diamond piece, it’s WG or platinum all the way.

That said, next then is a pendant or ring. A short pendant is for others to see; once you put the pendant on, you’ll rarely see it. You can stare at a ring all day. I love rings. Photos can be misleading as I have seen the WG Frivole ring, and it’s very sparkly! If you want super bling, the WG BTF version is gorgeous.

The pendant looks lovely on you, so if you love it, I would get what you love. It won’t match your earrings, so you have to ask yourself if that would bug you. It would bug me. If you want the pendant, I would get the WG pendant to match the earrings. I think that would be fabulous.

Whichever piece you choose, I vote to get it in WG pave. The diamond sparkle is amazing.
Good luck!


----------



## glamourbag

I am so far behind on this forum but @lynne_ross I adore the butterflies on you. I think they are a great choice and agree, the pink sap/pave go great with your neoud ring but if you are not in a rush then I say do all your research (meaning all the combos you are hoping to try) to be sure, as nothing is worse than thinking you found the best and then discovering something you like even more. @BigAkoya I follow a gal who has the MOP and turquoise btf Hellebore ring and in her videos it is stunning but I agree with you that if your heart is set on Lapis, do not cave. I really hope they come through on it. Im sure they will eventually do it again, as its such a new design! Just like with turquoise, and how now all of a sudden its available while a year ago it was totally MIA except for the Coleurs collection, hopefully Lapis will be available to you for this soon. Its really worth a second nudge for it!


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> Well, I just got offered to make it in turquoise (I already said no to MOP).    Turquoise is a happy stone, and they seem to have an abundance of turquoise at the moment which is probably why it was offered.  I said no....lapis or nothing.
> 
> I am holding out, not going to settle for a stone I don't love.
> I totally agree with you it's a marketing ploy.  Same with turquoise... the new turquoise butterfly set or the turquoise Perlee Couleurs. They obviously have enough turquoise to carve out butterflies and Perlee Couleurs dots, yet they can't carve out an Alhambra motif.
> 
> Off to google for Cosmos BTF oynx ring photos... I am determined to get a colorful big girl ring!



I definitely agree with not settling for a stone you don’t love! It is interesting that they offered to do it in turquoise. They’ll have to have enough of a stockpile to repair and replace all the butterflies now in addition to Perlee and the old Alhambra!  I think they may sell a few thousand butterflies (and Perlee turquoise isn’t likely flying off the shelves due to not having a good bracelet), but I think they’d sell 10 or 20 times as much Alhambra in turquoise, and they must not have the supply to do that as they’d surely make a fortune off that! Of course, I hope I’m wrong and next year they bring out turquoise Alhambra! I’ll be in the long line for that, if they’ll please make it in white gold!!!

Anyway, I love Cosmos and look forward to seeing you explore that!


----------



## lynne_ross

nicole0612 said:


> The pink sapphire/diamond combo is breathtaking on you. My first thought was to jump on the single yellow sapphire while the answer is “yes”, but on the other hand, having both diamond earrings will be very nice also. Of course you could purchase a second all-diamond alone later as well. I suppose it just depends on if you want both sapphires now, or if you don’t mind waiting for the second color. What are you leaning towards?





thp54 said:


> I’m deciding between a yg frivole pave small pendant and a wg frivole pave ring. Which one do you think looks better?
> of note, I own a mini frivole wg pave diamond earrings so I’m not sure if it’s wiser to keep buying more wg pieces or to buy the yg pave necklace which I really love.


At the moment the pink ones are on my list. I really love the shape and size for my ears. I don’t think they ‘match’ noeud style. But I am not a matchy person and would wear the earrings with noeud and lotus. I am going to continue to search for perfect earrings for noeud regardless.


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> I definitely agree with not settling for a stone you don’t love! It is interesting that they offered to do it in turquoise. They’ll have to have enough of a stockpile to repair and replace all the butterflies now in addition to Perlee and the old Alhambra!  I think they may sell a few thousand butterflies (and Perlee turquoise isn’t likely flying off the shelves due to not having a good bracelet), but I think they’d sell 10 or 20 times as much Alhambra in turquoise, and they must not have the supply to do that as they’d surely make a fortune off that! Of course, I hope I’m wrong and next year they bring out turquoise Alhambra! I’ll be in the long line for that, if they’ll please make it in white gold!!!
> 
> Anyway, I love Cosmos and look forward to seeing you explore that!


Yes, I was surprised about the turquoise too.  As you said, they definitely have a new stockpile.  I also don't think the turquoise butterfly collection is selling as fast as they thought it would.  There is something mythical about turquoise in Alhambra, or maybe it's because it's not available so now everyone wants it.  It seems for anything else turquoise, it's doesn't "sell out."


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, I was surprised about the turquoise too.  As you said, they definitely have a new stockpile.  I also don't think the turquoise butterfly collection is selling as fast as they thought it would.  There is something mythical about turquoise in Alhambra, or maybe it's because it's not available so now everyone wants it.  It seems for anything else turquoise, it's doesn't "sell out."


I agree on the turquoise butterflies. There are other good options in the butterflies, such as the pave and sapphires, and I think I'd rather have one of those over the turquoise butterflies. Like you, I'd really prefer turquoise in wg Alhambra. My consolation prize is the Perlee turquoise earrings since that is the only VCA turquoise available in wg!


----------



## BigAkoya

@SouthTampa
I know you love Chalcedony and are considering a 20.  This is for you. Imagine the Magic hanging at the bottom... just wow!


----------



## missie1

DS2006 said:


> I definitely agree with not settling for a stone you don’t love! It is interesting that they offered to do it in turquoise. They’ll have to have enough of a stockpile to repair and replace all the butterflies now in addition to Perlee and the old Alhambra!  I think they may sell a few thousand butterflies (and Perlee turquoise isn’t likely flying off the shelves due to not having a good bracelet), but I think they’d sell 10 or 20 times as much Alhambra in turquoise, and they must not have the supply to do that as they’d surely make a fortune off that! Of course, I hope I’m wrong and next year they bring out turquoise Alhambra! I’ll be in the long line for that, if they’ll please make it in white gold!!!
> 
> Anyway, I love Cosmos and look forward to seeing you explore that!


I so agree that they definitely have turquoise available.  They are bringing out too many creations with this stone.  I think no Alhambra motifs will be produced anytime soon though.


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> I am so far behind on this forum but @lynne_ross I adore the butterflies on you. I think they are a great choice and agree, the pink sap/pave go great with your neoud ring but if you are not in a rush then I say do all your research (meaning all the combos you are hoping to try) to be sure, as nothing is worse than thinking you found the best and then discovering something you like even more. @BigAkoya I follow a gal who has the MOP and turquoise btf Hellebore ring and in her videos it is stunning but I agree with you that if your heart is set on Lapis, do not cave. I really hope they come through on it. Im sure they will eventually do it again, as its such a new design! Just like with turquoise, and how now all of a sudden its available while a year ago it was totally MIA except for the Coleurs collection, hopefully Lapis will be available to you for this soon. Its really worth a second nudge for it!


Do you have a mod shot of the turquoise/MOP BTF Hellebore?  I would love to see the turquoise in a real photo, worn against skin.


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> Do you have a mod shot of the turquoise/MOP BTF Hellebore?  I would love to see the turquoise in a real photo, worn against skin.


Sent you a DM


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> I know this is a still shot.
> But…Does the ring ever go crooked and diagonal which is actually what I was envisioning ans hoping it would do.  The ring now sits so perpendicular to the chain which is actually what I do not like as it makes the chain look like two straight vertical lines on the torso.  I was hoping it would naturally lay at an angle so the chain would  be more of a long V.  I hope that makes sense.





eternallove4bag said:


> A lot. I had to keep it in one place. The ring is heavy so it would stay flat a while at least and then do a side turn! That was actually annoying for me



@eternallove4bag did you try attaching the chain a different way? Look at the sapphire heart pendant in the below photo. Is the ring too wide to attach it like that?


----------



## Happyish

lynne_ross said:


> Interestingly, another SA told me I could order a single yellow sapphire butterfly if I owned the pink sapphire set. Even showed me the price. So I am not sure there are any set rules.
> 
> I also tried on the yg pave butterfly earrings today. I love the shape and size for me. The store only had the lapis and tq pairs, so I could not try the pink sapphire or wg pave but they seem to be in stock in other stores. They had the wg and pink ring so I held it up to my ear for colour reference. I think I found a winner but will take some time to ponder the purchase and see if I can try the actual pair. Would like to see if I can find the yellow sapphire pair too before I decide.
> Here is the yg pave earring, the pink ring for colour reference on my ear and with my noeud. I do not see myself getting the ring as it looked so small compared to noeud. But it makes a beautiful earring set to wear with noeud. I was out with my fam so in a rush and hence my pictures are dark.


I love the pink earring on you. Yes, have your SA get it in along with the yellow sapphire. Given your skin tone, I'm betting both will be equally lovely and the hard part will be deciding which you prefer.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> I tried the 20 pave too.  For me personally, that necklace is neither here nor there.  The diamonds are so small, and in WG, it looks like long a metal chain necklace, at least to me when I tried it on.  I think that's probably why you find the pave 20 not so logo-y either; it's mostly metal.  It's a gorgeous necklace, just not the look I'm after.  I want an all stone necklace that pops with color around the neck. I have other diamond pieces for diamond bling.
> 
> I think I'm now back to SO WG oynx.
> I recently purchased several green shirts for this spring.  I plan to wear them with white shorts.  Well, green top, white shorts, and I'd wear it with the new black quilted Chanel slides (waiting for my size to arrive).  If you visualize that...  I need an oynx 20!   I would then wear my emerald pieces. Oynx, emerald, and diamonds. I'd look so 20s Art Deco, only I would be 21st century 20s Art Deco as I'd be in shorts!
> 
> Speaking of SO... I am still waiting on Hellebore and was recently asked if I would consider another stone.  Not looking good.


Lapis seems to be popping up. If they can produce the Rose de Noel in lapis, I don't know why they can't make the Hellebore ring for you. Will keep my fingers crossed.
The onyx/WG 20-motif would be outstanding with that green shirt . . .


----------



## Happyish

littleclouds said:


> Hi ladies, I’ve just gotten this pair of Vintage MOP earrings last week from the boutique and realised that the back of the earring post seems to be discoloured? Is this normal?


No. I may not be understanding what I'm seeing, but it looks like it snapped and was soldered back together. Poorly.
I would definitely return and ask for a replacement.
If you ever were to sell these, you'd take a beating as this appears to be a visible sign of repair.


----------



## Happyish

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! I love the earrings.
> I was really meh about the ring. It just seemed so small to me and I would rather wear my diamond rings at that size. I agree they would look so pretty as a set but I am not a set person.


I know a lot of people love the BTF butterfly ring but I don't love it. I too think it's small. However, I adore the butterfly earrings, so much so, that I now have two pair. They're unique, they don't need to match, and stand well on their own. I don't think about what I pair them with, I just put them on and go.


----------



## Happyish

thp54 said:


> I’m deciding between a yg frivole pave small pendant and a wg frivole pave ring. Which one do you think looks better?
> of note, I own a mini frivole wg pave diamond earrings so I’m not sure if it’s wiser to keep buying more wg pieces or to buy the yg pave necklace which I really love.


I think the decision is self-evident. Buy the YG frivole pave small necklace "*which I really love*." It looks lovely on you.


----------



## Happyish

lynne_ross said:


> At the moment the pink ones are on my list. I really love the shape and size for my ears. I don’t think they ‘match’ noeud style. But I am not a matchy person and would wear the earrings with noeud and lotus. I am going to continue to search for perfect earrings for noeud regardless.


I am a matchy-matchy person. With that being said, I would wear the two together. Butterflies and bows, what could be more feminine? Besides, one's on the hand, the other on the ears. The look is soft and rounded and the materials are the same. I think they complement each other beautifully.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Lapis seems to be popping up. If they can produce the Rose de Noel in lapis, I don't know why they can't make the Hellebore ring for you. Will keep my fingers crossed.
> The onyx/WG 20-motif would be outstanding with that green shirt . . .


You are spot on, and that is exactly what my SA and I talked about.  Hellebore was launched as Rose de Noel with diamonds framing it for more sparkle.  They can take a lapis Rose de Noel, tear it apart, and make a Hellebore!  You are 100% correct.  
We'll see... it's not a no yet.


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! I love the earrings.
> I was really meh about the ring. It just seemed so small to me and I would rather wear my diamond rings at that size. I agree they would look so pretty as a set but I am not a set person.


Then definitely pass on the ring. VCA has too many other beautiful pieces that you can  fall in love with. I feel like trying on different pieces and discovering what works and what does not is half the fun!


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> I know a lot of people love the BTF butterfly ring but I don't love it. I too think it's small. However, I adore the butterfly earrings, so much so, that I now have two pair. They're unique, they don't need to match, and stand well on their own. I don't think about what I pair them with, I just put them on and go.


You could try the scary Flying Butterfly Ring and see if you like it.  It's nice and big.  However, the antennae is a big spooky for me.. like little beady bug eyes looking at me.


----------



## eternallove4bag

thp54 said:


> I’m deciding between a yg frivole pave small pendant and a wg frivole pave ring. Which one do you think looks better?
> of note, I own a mini frivole wg pave diamond earrings so I’m not sure if it’s wiser to keep buying more wg pieces or to buy the yg pave necklace which I really love.


@thp54 the YG pave pendant looks beautiful on you. But would you be okay wearing WG Frivole pave earrings and YG Frivole pave pendant together? Or, would you wear them separately? I went for RG Frivole pave earrings and pendant set just so I have the option of wearing the two together even though I wear those earrings alone most of the time with high neck sweaters or blouses. But, I like having the flexibility of being able to wear both together whenever I want to. Now, you can also make a an instantaneous set of WG pave earrings that you already own and the WG pave Frivole earrings.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> @eternallove4bag did you try attaching the chain a different way? Look at the sapphire heart pendant in the below photo. Is the ring too wide to attach it like that?
> 
> View attachment 5371995


That is pretty @Notorious Pink … The perlee clover ring would be too heavy to fall diagonally. I was actually digging the look till someone said it looks like I am wearing the B-zero1 pendant and I couldn’t shake off that image


----------



## 880

lynne_ross said:


> Interestingly, another SA told me I could order a single yellow sapphire butterfly if I owned the pink sapphire set. Even showed me the price. So I am not sure there are any set rules.
> 
> I also tried on the yg pave butterfly earrings today. I love the shape and size for me. The store only had the lapis and tq pairs, so I could not try the pink sapphire or wg pave but they seem to be in stock in other stores. They had the wg and pink ring so I held it up to my ear for colour reference. I think I found a winner but will take some time to ponder the purchase and see if I can try the actual pair. Would like to see if I can find the yellow sapphire pair too before I decide.
> Here is the yg pave earring, the pink ring for colour reference on my ear and with my noeud. I do not see myself getting the ring as it looked so small compared to noeud. But it makes a beautiful earring set to wear with noeud. I was out with my fam so in a rush and hence my pictures are dark.


I love the way the butterfly perches on your ear. It’s gorgeous!

i love vintage heritage pieces, but I would hesitate to buy alhambra or any popular line ( frivole etc) except  from VCA. I might buy an unusual VCA heritage piece from a reputable estate jewelry specialist (im thinking Fred Leighton or from briony Raymond, but I don’t know.

@BigAkoya , I believe I met the regional VP once; I recall the position covering Ny and Boston. I don’t remember if washington too.


----------



## lynne_ross

Happyish said:


> I know a lot of people love the BTF butterfly ring but I don't love it. I too think it's small. However, I adore the butterfly earrings, so much so, that I now have two pair. They're unique, they don't need to match, and stand well on their own. I don't think about what I pair them with, I just put them on and go.


Do you get the tq pair to go with the lapis pair? That will give you 4 gorgeous combos! Please post pics if you are not shy on these besties in action.


----------



## lynne_ross

880 said:


> I love the way the butterfly perches on your ear. It’s gorgeous!
> 
> i love vintage heritage pieces, but I would hesitate to buy alhambra or any popular line ( frivole etc) except  from VCA. I might buy an unusual VCA heritage piece from a reputable estate jewelry specialist (im thinking Fred Leighton or from briony Raymond, but I don’t know.
> 
> @BigAkoya , I believe I met the regional VP once; I recall the position covering Ny and Boston. I don’t remember if washington too.


Thanks! I was very happy with the fit. The Alhambra earrings do not fit me well for some reason. I think it is because I have thin lobes.  But the frivoles and these butterflies are meant to sit on the lobes, which is what they actually do and hence sit much better.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> You could try the scary Flying Butterfly Ring and see if you like it.  It's nice and big.  However, the antennae is a big spooky for me.. like little beady bug eyes looking at me.


OMG you're adding to my wish list! Thank you (I think).


----------



## Happyish

lynne_ross said:


> Do you get the tq pair to go with the lapis pair? That will give you 4 gorgeous combos! Please post pics if you are not shy on these besties in action.


No, I didn't buy the turquoise earrings because . . .
I went to pick something up, only to find that my SA had brought in four things on my wish list. From nothing to everything all at once. Ouch!
I would have bought the turquoise butterfly earrings, but for the fact it was offered _as a set_. I had to buy both the necklace and earrings and they would not break it up. As I was only interested in the earrings, I had to pass.


----------



## lynne_ross

Happyish said:


> No, I didn't buy the turquoise earrings because . . .
> I went to pick something up, only to find that my SA had brought in four things on my wish list. From nothing to everything all at once. Ouch!
> I would have bought the turquoise butterfly earrings, but for the fact it was offered _as a set_. I had to buy both the necklace and earrings and they would not break it up. As I was only interested in the earrings, I had to pass.


I would suggest trying another store as all 3 pieces were readily available at the one I went to here. And no conditions. 
Which 2 pairs do you have of the butterfly earrings? Do you mix and match? 
Now I am also wondering what else you picked up haha.


----------



## Happyish

lynne_ross said:


> I would suggest trying another store as all 3 pieces were readily available at the one I went to here. And no conditions.
> Which 2 pairs do you have of the butterfly earrings? Do you mix and match?
> Now I am also wondering what else you picked up haha.


I have the lapis/yg set. I also have the WG pave set. And while I planned on mixing the turquoise w the lapis, this may be enough . . . more than enough!
I'm now thinking I'm better off switching to an altogether different look rather than more of the same.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> OMG you're adding to my wish list! Thank you (I think).


If you're not shy, you should post a family photo.  I think you have nearly every VCA piece!  
Except for the scary jumbo Flying Moth Butterfly ring!   

We would love to see your gorgeous VCA family!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> If you're not shy, you should post a family photo.  I think you have nearly every VCA piece!
> Except for the scary jumbo Flying Moth Butterfly ring!
> 
> We would love to see your gorgeous VCA family!


I appreciate the request, but it's a scary thought. It's like getting on the scale. That visual moment of reckoning I don't need.
However, I do have a list . . .


----------



## lynne_ross

Happyish said:


> I have the lapis/yg set. I also have the WG pave set. And while I planned on mixing the turquoise w the lapis, this may be enough . . . more than enough!
> I'm now thinking I'm better off switching to an altogether different look rather than more of the same.


Ohhhh how do you like wg pave set compared to the two colour lapis set? Do you ever wear a wg and yg one? The wg set is also in the mix for me to consider. It seems like the safe but most versatile set.  But the pink/yellow sapphire sets are so whimsical that I am not sure this is where to play it safe. 
Yes 3 sets is a lot of the same where there are so many earrings to chose from. Though your collection sounds extensive already.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> If you're not shy, you should post a family photo.  I think you have nearly every VCA piece!
> Except for the scary jumbo Flying Moth Butterfly ring!
> 
> We would love to see your gorgeous VCA family!


I want to see a family pic too!!


----------



## Happyish

lynne_ross said:


> Ohhhh how do you like wg pave set compared to the two colour lapis set? Do you ever wear a wg and yg one? The wg set is also in the mix for me to consider. It seems like the safe but most versatile set.  But the pink/yellow sapphire sets are so whimsical that I am not sure this is where to play it safe.
> Yes 3 sets is a lot of the same where there are so many earrings to chose from. Though your collection sounds extensive already.


I love the WG pave. They can be casual, they can be dressy. As far as the lapis/yg I've been wearing them very casually. I don't see wearing them for evening unless it's very informal. A  big draw for me was the fact I have other lapis jewelry, but no earrings to match, so these were a no-brainer as they have a definite place in my wardrobe. They're lovely by themselves, but discreet enough to pair nicely with other pieces.

For years I wanted the pave frivole earrings. I finally bought them (in YG) but to my profound surprise didn't like them. It wasn't that they didn't look good--they did. But I think I wanted them for so long that by the time I bought them, they weren't "new," and I was over them--does that make sense? I also didn't love them in the YG.

The butterflies are approximately the same diameter as the frivole (and Cosmos) but in a world of so many flower earrings, they're refreshing and playful. Depending on what I'm wearing, such as a black and white outfit, or my WG Alhambra, it's the WG butterflies. If it's blue or navy, or my standard uniform of jeans/white shirt/blazer, then it's the lapis.

So far, I haven't mixed the wg and yg. I could, but I won't. However, if I had the turquoise, I would certainly pair it with the lapis, but then one pair invariably wouldn't get worn. That's why I think the two are more than enough. They fill all the niches--dressy and casual and each have a place in my wardrobe.

Hope that helps.


----------



## lynne_ross

Happyish said:


> I love the WG pave. They can be casual, they can be dressy. As far as the lapis/yg I've been wearing them very casually. I don't see wearing them for evening unless it's very informal. A  big draw for me was the fact I have other lapis jewelry, but no earrings to match, so these were a no-brainer as they have a definite place in my wardrobe. They're lovely by themselves, but discreet enough to pair nicely with other pieces.
> 
> For years I wanted the pave frivole earrings. I finally bought them (in YG) but to my profound surprise didn't like them. It wasn't that they didn't look good--they did. But I think I wanted them for so long that by the time I bought them, they weren't "new," and I was over them--does that make sense? I also didn't love them in the YG.
> 
> The butterflies are approximately the same diameter as the frivole (and Cosmos) but in a world of so many flower earrings, they're refreshing and playful. Depending on what I'm wearing, such as a black and white outfit, or my WG Alhambra, it's the WG butterflies. If it's blue or navy, or my standard uniform of jeans/white shirt/blazer, then it's the lapis.
> 
> So far, I haven't mixed the wg and yg. I could, but I won't. However, if I had the turquoise, I would certainly pair it with the lapis, but then one pair invariably wouldn't get worn. That's why I think the two are more than enough. They fill all the niches--dressy and casual and each have a place in my wardrobe.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> P.S.-I hated the mixed butterfly earrings when they came out. They made no sense. Look at me now!


Thanks. This is very helpful. I am certain I will end up with a butterfly pair but I need to figure out which combo by trying on a few more times. I agree that the wg pair seems more versatile - dressy to casual and I have a void on wg and rg earrings. 
I was also surprised that the butterfly earrings went with Alhambra so well. Was not expecting that. Now I want a wg Alhambra necklace - doh! 
I am surprised you don’t like the yg pave frivole earrings. I own these and I love them to bits. I get so many compliments when I wear them, which is mostly for work. I find them hard to wear casually. So I just SO’s a pair to fill the void.


----------



## Happyish

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks. This is very helpful. I am certain I will end up with a butterfly pair but I need to figure out which combo by trying on a few more times. I agree that the wg pair seems more versatile - dressy to casual and I have a void on wg and rg earrings.
> I was also surprised that the butterfly earrings went with Alhambra so well. Was not expecting that. Now I want a wg Alhambra necklace - doh!
> I am surprised you don’t like the yg pave frivole earrings. I own these and I love them to bits. I get so many compliments when I wear them, which is mostly for work. I find them hard to wear casually. So I just SO’s a pair to fill the void.


What did you SO?????
Last year I rehomed some jewelry which paved the way for other pieces, including Alhambra in WG. I find it very refreshing and elegant. Of course, it's that slippery slope. I then needed earrings in WG--hence the butterflies.
Haven't succumbed to bracelets yet!
If you're so inclined, I'd love to see a modeling shot of your YG pave frivole!


----------



## lynne_ross

Happyish said:


> What did you SO?????
> Last year I rehomed some jewelry which paved the way for other pieces, including Alhambra in WG. I find it very refreshing and elegant. Of course, it's that slippery slope. I then needed earrings in WG--hence the butterflies.
> Haven't succumbed to bracelets yet!
> If you're so inclined, I'd love to see a modeling shot of your YG pave frivole!


Oh my SO is super boring to most. I will post it once it arrives in a million years, don’t want to jinx it while being made.
The other SO I would consider is wg hammered 10 motif necklace if I get the butterflies. It would be a beautiful pairing and I wear my yg hammered so much. Not sure VCA would approve as they seem to be hit and miss with SO right now.


----------



## Happyish

lynne_ross said:


> Oh my SO is super boring to most. I will post it once it arrives in a million years, don’t want to jinx it while being made.
> The other SO I would consider is wg hammered 10 motif necklace if I get the butterflies. It would be a beautiful pairing and I wear my yg hammered so much. Not sure VCA would approve as they seem to be hit and miss with SO right now.


I had the WG 20-motif approved last year (which I didn't pursue), so hopefully you'll have yours approved. Fingers crossed!
I'm excited about your SO--all VCA is special.


----------



## lynne_ross

Happyish said:


> I had the WG 20-motif approved last year (which I didn't pursue), so hopefully you'll have yours approved. Fingers crossed!
> I'm excited about your SO--all VCA is special.


Good to know. Why did you not proceed?


----------



## Yssie

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! I was very happy with the fit. The Alhambra earrings do not fit me well for some reason. I think it is because I have thin lobes.  But the frivoles and these butterflies are meant to sit on the lobes, which is what they actually do and hence sit much better.


I laughed at this! I have the opposite - my earlobes are not-exactly-thin and not-exactly-delicate. And the features that make frivole and the butterflies sit so nicely on you - the way they sit on the lobe proper, the way they angle upward to “bloom”/“fly” - are exactly the things that make them unflattering on me, sadly! The clip styles that sit half-on+half-off the lobe (Alhambra, etc.) fit me better.

I was set to buy the small frivole, very glad I was able to try them on first. Fit really makes such a difference.


----------



## lynne_ross

Yssie said:


> I laughed at this! I have the opposite - my earlobes are not-exactly-thin and not-exactly-delicate. And the features that make frivole and the butterflies sit so nicely on you - the way they sit on the lobe proper, the way they angle upward to “bloom”/“fly” - are exactly the things that make them unflattering on me, sadly! The clip styles that sit half-on+half-off the lobe (Alhambra, etc.) fit me better.
> 
> I was set to buy the small Frivole, very glad I was able to try them on first. Fit really makes such a difference.


You sound like opposite end of spectrum from me. I envy those with universal earlobes haha! Agree, it is best to try on all pieces as fit and colours make a difference.


----------



## Happyish

lynne_ross said:


> Good to know. Why did you not proceed?


It was lovely, but I got distracted by something else!


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> I want to see a family pic too!!


Me three


----------



## kelsenia

If you could have one 20-motif pave necklace between lapis/pave YG, vendome sevres porcelain/pave YG, or any of their normally-available pave 20-motifs (onyx, malachite, guilloche) what would you choose and why?


----------



## nicole0612

I would SO hammered gold/pave, because it is neutral, matches everything, not too loud, no worries about wear or damage.


----------



## nicole0612

My second choice is SO onyx/PG pave


----------



## kelsenia

nicole0612 said:


> I would SO hammered gold/pave, because it is neutral, matches everything, not too loud, no worries about wear or damage.


I think they should make this in their regularly produced items!


----------



## BigAkoya

kelsenia said:


> If you could have one 20-motif pave necklace between lapis/pave YG, vendome sevres porcelain/pave YG, or any of their normally-available pave 20-motifs (onyx, malachite, guilloche) what would you choose and why?


Hi!  Here is my two cents to help with your decision...
Malachite is the most gorgeous of all your choices.  Visually, it is most stunning, the one that pops the most.  I love it! The only thing about malachite is the stones that touch your skin may turn color.  This is especially true if you put lotion on your body, including your neck.  If you wear a scoop neck (no collar) top, you may have the back two motif lay against your nice silky skin and pick up oils.  If it doesn't bother you, I would get this combo.  Malachite in YG (not WG) is beyond gorgeous to me.

If you feel you have to baby your malachite or will rarely wear it, skip.   No matter how gorgeous a piece of jewelry is, it's not doing any good sitting in a jewelry box.

Lapis is my next choice.  Lapis is stunning and looks so rich with YG.  VCA now has amazing lapis; it is top quality and so pure blue.  Lapis is also super versatile, casual, dressy, all seasons.  Blue is a universal color, for all outfits and seasons.

To me, malachite is the most stunning, but lapis it the most practical.  Both are beautiful in its own way.  Stunning or practical?  As they say, pick your poison!    

Oynx is lovely, but it can be harsh.  I also think black is not year round, at least not for me, where summers on the US East Coast can be 80+ degrees and humid.  For summer, I wear shorts and light colored clothing, hence I think black oynx is a bit harsh/seroius looking.  Think about if this would fit with your outfits.

Guilloche is too much metal for me , so I would not consider it.  I see it as a long metal necklace with a few diamonds sprinkled. For me, I am not into the bold, shiny metal, chain necklace look.  The diamonds in the motifs are too small to call it a "diamond necklace."

Last is severe porcelain, and I also would not consider it.  I am not a fan of porcelain.  Jewelry is 100% preference, and for me, I prefer motifs to be made from natural stones, each unique, so I can admire the beauty of the natural stone.  I do not see porcelain as jewelry for me; dinnerware, tea sets, limoges, all yes... but not for jewelry.  That's just me.

Malachite is just stunning!  I love green stones.  I'm a big emerald fan, and I will say, I get the most compliments when wearing bright happy gemstones. 
Since you listed lapis first, I think you will like lapis more than malachite, so I vote for lapis for you!  

Again, this is just me, and everyone has different tastes.  I just wanted to share for another point of view.

Good luck in your decision!  It's so exciting to have so many choices!


----------



## missie1

kelsenia said:


> If you could have one 20-motif pave necklace between lapis/pave YG, vendome sevres porcelain/pave YG, or any of their normally-available pave 20-motifs (onyx, malachite, guilloche) what would you choose and why?


I would get GMOP/pave as the saturation on this stone is beautiful and changes based on the colors around it.


----------



## lolakitten

nicole0612 said:


> I would SO hammered gold/pave, because it is neutral, matches everything, not too loud, no worries about wear or damage.



I would get this combo (hammered/pave) but in rose gold for the exact same reasons.


----------



## kelsenia

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  Here is my two cents to help with your decision...
> Malachite is the most gorgeous of all your choices.  Visually, it is most stunning, the one that pops the most.  I love it! The only thing about malachite is the stones that touch your skin may turn color.  This is especially true if you put lotion on your body, including your neck.  If you wear a scoop neck (no collar) top, you may have the back two motif lay against your nice silky skin and pick up oils.  If it doesn't bother you, I would get this combo.  Malachite in YG (not WG) is beyond gorgeous to me.
> 
> If you feel you have to baby your malachite or will rarely wear it, skip.   No matter how gorgeous a piece of jewelry is, it's not doing any good sitting in a jewelry box.
> 
> Lapis is my next choice.  Lapis is stunning and looks so rich with YG.  VCA now has amazing lapis; it is top quality and so pure blue.  Lapis is also super versatile, casual, dressy, all seasons.  Blue is a universal color, for all outfits and seasons.
> 
> To me, malachite is the most stunning, but lapis it the most practical.  Both are beautiful in its own way.  Stunning or practical?  As they say, pick your poison!
> 
> Oynx is lovely, but it can be harsh.  I also think black is not year round, at least not for me, where summers on the US East Coast can be 80+ degrees and humid.  For summer, I wear shorts and light colored clothing, hence I think black oynx is a bit harsh/seroius looking.  Think about if this would fit with your outfits.
> 
> Guilloche is too much metal for me , so I would not consider it.  I see it as a long metal necklace with a few diamonds sprinkled. For me, I am not into the bold, shiny metal, chain necklace look.  The diamonds in the motifs are too small to call it a "diamond necklace."
> 
> Last is severe porcelain, and I also would not consider it.  I am not a fan of porcelain.  Jewelry is 100% preference, and for me, I prefer motifs to be made from natural stones, each unique, so I can admire the beauty of the natural stone.  I do not see porcelain as jewelry for me; dinnerware, tea sets, limoges, all yes... but not for jewelry.  That's just me.
> 
> Malachite is just stunning!  I love green stones.  I'm a big emerald fan, and I will say, I get the most compliments when wearing bright happy gemstones.
> Since you listed lapis first, I think you will like lapis more than malachite, so I vote for lapis for you!
> 
> Again, this is just me, and everyone has different tastes.  I just wanted to share for another point of view.
> 
> Good luck in your decision!  It's so exciting to have so many choices!


I more meant this in a hypothetical world where you had unlimited money what would be your choice just as a fun question 
But I’ve actually never tried on malachite. Ive seen it many times in the store but never gravitated towards it, im not really a green person but I’ve seen so many stunning photos of it being worn and in jewelry boxes. I should try it on when I am in the store next to see if it even works on my skin. 
Not even sure I could get Lapis even if I wanted it…I did however see it in the Place Vendome store last Summer. Sevres porcelain would be because I would have the whole matching set then. Oh the never ending wishlist….
The only 20 I’ve actually ever tried on was the sevres porcelain, and I was wearing an outfit that just absolutely did not work with it, and I never doubled it (the long length looked funny on me?) so I immediately wrote it off. I am however reconsidering the option for the future, not sure what version of it though. An SO with RG, white MOP and pave would be pretty!
 I also have never tried on a 10…the doubled 20 may be too busy around the face.


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> That is pretty @Notorious Pink … The perlee clover ring would be too heavy to fall diagonally. I was actually digging the look till someone said it looks like I am wearing the B-zero1 pendant and I couldn’t shake off that image



Ah…yeah, now I see it. You’re totally right!


----------



## nicole0612

Has anyone seen a WG mother of pearl 10 motif or 20 motif necklace with the mother of pearl having an iridescent rainbow color? I realize that the stones are selected to compliment the metal, so most MOP in WG is white/silvery, but I am looking to expand my WG collection and would be interested if I could find my preferred shade of MOP in WG.


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> Has anyone seen a WG mother of pearl 10 motif or 20 motif necklace with the mother of pearl having an iridescent rainbow color? I realize that the stones are selected to compliment the metal, so most MOP in WG is white/silvery, but I am looking to expand my WG collection and would be interested if I could find my preferred shade of MOP in WG.


For what it's worth, here is my experience...
I found MOP in WG very consistent.  All have a slight iridescence, and all have a silver overtone to match the cool white metal.

When I purchased my WG MOP set (20 motif, VA earrings, 5 motif bracelet). I thought there would some variance in the pieces, so I asked my SA to bring in two of every piece I was going to buy.  My thought was I would pick the ones that matched the best

All the pieces looked pretty much the same with the same overtone.  My SA said he had never really seen so many WG MOP pieces all at one time, and he too was pleasantly surprised to see how much they matched.

A little while after I bought my set, I decided to get a second WG MOP 5 motif bracelet.  I was so confident the MOP would be fine, I ordered the bracelet, had it sized, and then, I had it sent to me.  I did this without ever first seeing the bracelet.  I think you've seen photos of my set and second bracelet.  You can see from my photos they all match pretty well and they are all silver overtone.   Even the MOP in my WG panda clip matches my Alhambra MOP.  It's very consistent.

That's my experience to share.  My preference when I buy pearl pieces is a pure white with a very slight pink overtone.  However, the tone VCA uses in their WG pieces is the silver overtone.   If you want a pink overtone with iridescence, you will have to stay with YG.  If I wore both YG and WG metal, I would choose the YG MOP combination, no doubt.  The MOP is stunning. 

As a thought, if you want something similar to MOP, chalcedony is very lovely.  It's mellow like MOP, but it does not glow like MOP. Rather, Chalcedony is very dreamy and ethereal with its pale blue striations... to me, chalcedony is like looking at blue floating clouds.  It's a beautiful stone if you want something mellow and WG.

Hope that helps.


----------



## 880

eternallove4bag said:


> That is pretty @Notorious Pink … The perlee clover ring would be too heavy to fall diagonally. I was actually digging the look till someone said it looks like I am wearing the B-zero1 pendant and I couldn’t shake off that image


i love the sapphire heart looped with the chain, and your idea for perlee clover (I like playing with my stuff) but I really get this bc I really dislike Bzerol; it reminds me too much of duty free shopping

@BigAkoya , do you wear chalcedony? It doesn’t work with my skintone, but I think it might be nice with your summer wardrobe


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> i love the sapphire heart looped with the chain, and your idea for perlee clover (I like playing with my stuff) but I really get this bc I really dislike Bzerol; it reminds me too much of duty free shopping
> 
> @BigAkoya , do you wear chalcedony? It doesn’t work with my skintone, but I think it might be nice with your summer wardrobe


I don't have a chalcedony set yet, as I currently want a happy, bright color stone (e.g. my request for a blue agate set). 
I wear a lot of stripes in the summer, and the one time I tried it on a 20, it looked too mellow against my happy stripes!     

I think chalcedony looks gorgeous against black, and I wear tons of black in the winter.  I used to wear black all the time, 24x7, day & night, work & play, so I'm trying to get away from so much black.     Black looks great with colored stones & gemstones for sure!  

For me, jewelry is not so much about my skintone vs. working with my outfits.  The Oscars recently had tons of nice bling, and no one looked bad.  I've never seen high jewelry look bad on anyone as the jewelry stands on its own.  Everyone had outfits and jewelry that coordinated well; either by complementing the dress and jewelry or contrasting.  

I see more of how the individual piece looks.  In this view, I think chalcedony only looks good in WG.  It's cool and dreamy.  It would not be the same in YG or RG.  If you like chalcedony, I think chalcedony would look amazing with the right outfit and clothing colors. It's a beautiful stone.    

That was cute about duty-free shopping... I know exactly what you mean.  
Speaking of duty-free.. I'm headed off to London later today... I haven't been there since Nov 2019, pre-COVID and pre-Brexit.  I think duty-free at LHR is over.  I am not one to buy branded jewelry overseas as I prefer to buy it in the US.  However I am fine with buying clothing & shoes that I know I will not need altered.  There is a Chanel boutique at T3 that always seems to have shoes in my size 38.  Believe it or not, that's one of the highlights at the end of my trip, to see what last minute surprise shows up.  It's gotten so fun, it's a ritual for me now.  I even stay at the LHR Marriott the night before so I can hit the boutique in the morning when they open, before I board.   

I am sure you have done wild things like that too!


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> For what it's worth, here is my experience...
> I found MOP in WG very consistent.  All have a slight iridescence, and all have a silver overtone to match the cool white metal.
> 
> When I purchased my WG MOP set (20 motif, VA earrings, 5 motif bracelet). I thought there would some variance in the pieces, so I asked my SA to bring in two of every piece I was going to buy.  My thought was I would pick the ones that matched the best
> 
> All the pieces looked pretty much the same with the same overtone.  My SA said he had never really seen so many WG MOP pieces all at one time, and he too was pleasantly surprised to see how much they matched.
> 
> A little while after I bought my set, I decided to get a second WG MOP 5 motif bracelet.  I was so confident the MOP would be fine, I ordered the bracelet, had it sized, and then, I had it sent to me.  I did this without ever first seeing the bracelet.  I think you've seen photos of my set and second bracelet.  You can see from my photos they all match pretty well and they are all silver overtone.   Even the MOP in my WG panda clip matches my Alhambra MOP.  It's very consistent.
> 
> That's my experience to share.  My preference when I buy pearl pieces is a pure white with a very slight pink overtone.  However, the tone VCA uses in their WG pieces is the silver overtone.   If you want a pink overtone with iridescence, you will have to stay with YG.  If I wore both YG and WG metal, I would choose the YG MOP combination, no doubt.  The MOP is stunning.
> 
> As a thought, if you want something similar to MOP, chalcedony is very lovely.  It's mellow like MOP, but it does not glow like MOP. Rather, Chalcedony is very dreamy and ethereal with its pale blue striations... to me, chalcedony is like looking at blue floating clouds.  It's a beautiful stone if you want something mellow and WG.
> 
> Hope that helps.



Thank you, for some reason VCA WG does not work very well for me, though I can wear it from other brands. I have extremely fair, cool coloring, and those colors wash me out. I have a couple of VCA WG pieces and really struggle to find something to add to wear them with. I can wear WG/platinum pave from other brands, but even my WG pave earrings look really harsh on me and are not earrings I enjoy seeing on myself.

Chalcedony won’t work, because in WG it is just too cool, and of course stones with more color are not available in WG.

My GMOP WG 5 motif is my ideal WG piece, but I hesitate to SO a 10 or 20 because I feel it will be released as part of the regular line in time.

I have seen/saved posts about single pendant WG MOP with more of a rainbow color, so that’s why I asked if there was any hope for a 10 or 20 (my SA said no also). I figured I would do some crowdsourcing before I crossed it off the list completely.

It does sound like the GMOP WG 10/20 is really my only option. Otherwise if WG/onyx pave is released in a 10 first, I would get that to wear with my 5 motif of the same. It’s ok on the wrist, but I really only buy bracelets to extend 10 motif necklaces.


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> I don't have a chalcedony set yet, as I currently want a happy, bright color stone (e.g. my request for a blue agate set).
> I wear a lot of stripes in the summer, and the one time I tried it on a 20, it looked too mellow against my happy stripes!
> 
> I think chalcedony looks gorgeous against black, and I wear tons of black in the winter.  I used to wear black all the time, 24x7, day & night, work & play, so I'm trying to get away from so much black.     Black looks great with colored stones & gemstones for sure!
> 
> For me, jewelry is not so much about my skintone vs. working with my outfits.  The Oscars recently had tons of nice bling, and no one looked bad.  I've never seen high jewelry look bad on anyone as the jewelry stands on its own.  Everyone had outfits and jewelry that coordinated well; either by complementing the dress and jewelry or contrasting.
> 
> I see more of how the individual piece looks.  In this view, I think chalcedony only looks good in WG.  It's cool and dreamy.  It would not be the same in YG or RG.  If you like chalcedony, I think chalcedony would look amazing with the right outfit and clothing colors. It's a beautiful stone.
> 
> That was cute about duty-free shopping... I know exactly what you mean.
> Speaking of duty-free.. I'm headed off to London later today... I haven't been there since Nov 2019, pre-COVID and pre-Brexit.  I think duty-free at LHR is over.  I am not one to buy branded jewelry overseas as I prefer to buy it in the US.  However I am fine with buying clothing & shoes that I know I will not need altered.  There is a Chanel boutique at T3 that always seems to have shoes in my size 38.  Believe it or not, that's one of the highlights at the end of my trip, to see what last minute surprise shows up.  It's gotten so fun, it's a ritual for me now.  I even stay at the LHR Marriott the night before so I can hit the boutique in the morning when they open, before I board.
> 
> I am sure you have done wild things like that too!


yep! Hermes heathrow was also well stocked a month ago re shoes and things  have a great time!


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you, for some reason VCA WG does not work very well for me, though I can wear it from other brands. I have extremely fair, cool coloring, and those colors wash me out. I have a couple of VCA WG pieces and really struggle to find something to add to wear them with. I can wear WG/platinum pave from other brands, but even my WG pave earrings look really harsh on me and are not earrings I enjoy seeing on myself.
> 
> Chalcedony won’t work, because in WG it is just too cool, and of course stones with more color are not available in WG.
> 
> My GMOP WG 5 motif is my ideal WG piece, but I hesitate to SO a 10 or 20 because I feel it will be released as part of the regular line in time.
> I have seen/saved posts about single pendant WG MOP with more of a rainbow color, so that’s why I asked if there was any hope for a 10 or 20 (my SA said no also). I figured I would do some crowdsourcing before I crossed it off the list completely.
> 
> I have seen/saved posts about single pendant WG MOP with more of a rainbow color, so that’s why I asked if there was any hope for a 10 or 20 (my SA said no also). I figured I would do some crowdsourcing before I crossed it off the list completely.
> 
> It does sound like the WMOP WG 10/20 is really my only option. Otherwise if WG/onyx pave is released in a 10 first, I would get that to wear with my 5 motif of the same. It’s ok on the wrist, but I really only buy bracelets to extend 10 motif necklaces.


Yes... Alhambra in WG is really tough!  Very limited choices!
I think try on the 20 WG MOP against your blouse and see how you like it.  WG MOP against clothes is very different than WG MOP against skin.  It pops against an outfit.  You can also layer it with your other WG pieces.  the WG MOP is super versatile. 

The post you saved can be lighting or angle.  I can probably make a single stone show rainbow colors in a photo.  But keep in mind that is not real life.  In real life, the piece is on you, laying flat, it moves.  You can look at my photos with all those single WG MOPs. I am sure you can pick out a few that are more rainbow-y.  However, in the end, they all have a silver overtone. 

I would suggesting trying on a 20 with a blouse.  If you don't like it, skip this stone.  I personally love it.  It pops and works with everything.  Very easy to wear and lights up an outfit.  I know you are concerned about your skintone against WG MOP, but I truly think if you wear a blouse, put that 20 motif on top, it's a very different look. 

Good luck!


----------



## BigAkoya

@nicole0612 
This is for you for some fun! Pick a rainbow motif!  It’s there, so you can see it.  

It’s not real though, it’s the lighting.  All of them have silver overtone, and they all match.  It’s 100% lighting.


----------



## BigAkoya

@nicole0612 
Another old photo… 
The MOP earring is looking super white.  Not real!  It’s the lighting.  Look at the earrings in the earlier photo.  Silver overtone.  

I hope this helps.


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> Yes... Alhambra in WG is really tough!  Very limited choices!
> I think try on the 20 WG MOP against your blouse and see how you like it.  WG MOP against clothes is very different than WG MOP against skin.  It pops against an outfit.  You can also layer it with your other WG pieces.  the WG MOP is super versatile.
> 
> The post you saved can be lighting or angle.  I can probably make a single stone show rainbow colors in a photo.  But keep in mind that is not real life.  In real life, the piece is on you, laying flat, it moves.  You can look at my photos with all those single WG MOPs. I am sure you can pick out a few that are more rainbow-y.  However, in the end, they all have a silver overtone.
> 
> I would suggesting trying on a 20 with a blouse.  If you don't like it, skip this stone.  I personally love it.  It pops and works with everything.  Very easy to wear and lights up an outfit.  I know you are concerned about your skintone against WG MOP, but I truly think if you wear a blouse, put that 20 motif on top, it's a very different look.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you! Yes, I have a WG MOP 10 motif that is out on indefinite loan to my sister because it is very white, so I know what the stone looks like, but was just hoping against all logic and evidence that if I wait long enough I may find a different shade. I want to add another 20 neutral, but plain white just does not do anything for me. It’s too “Americana”/preppy for me.


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> @nicole0612
> This is for you for some fun! Pick a rainbow motif!  It’s there, so you can see it.
> 
> It’s not real though, it’s the lighting.  All of them have silver overtone, and they all match.  It’s 100% lighting.
> View attachment 5373607


Thank you so much! This is exactly what I needed to hear. I would buy this in a second if it really looked like this. I will just assume that the rainbow WG MOP I saw photos of was due to the angle and lighting and would not look that way in real day to day life.


----------



## nicole0612

The WMOP WG “white” 10, standard issue, as it seems!


----------



## eternallove4bag

880 said:


> i love the sapphire heart looped with the chain, and your idea for perlee clover (I like playing with my stuff) but I really get this bc I really dislike Bzerol; it reminds me too much of duty free shopping
> 
> @BigAkoya , do you wear chalcedony? It doesn’t work with my skintone, but I think it might be nice with your summer wardrobe


I am so happy I am not the only one… no offense to anyone who owns it. It’s just a personal non-preference.


----------



## 880

nicole0612 said:


> plain white just does not do anything for me. It’s too “Americana”/preppy for me


Yes this! At least on me.


----------



## Happyish

kelsenia said:


> I more meant this in a hypothetical world where you had unlimited money what would be your choice just as a fun question
> But I’ve actually never tried on malachite. Ive seen it many times in the store but never gravitated towards it, im not really a green person but I’ve seen so many stunning photos of it being worn and in jewelry boxes. I should try it on when I am in the store next to see if it even works on my skin.
> Not even sure I could get Lapis even if I wanted it…I did however see it in the Place Vendome store last Summer. Sevres porcelain would be because I would have the whole matching set then. Oh the never ending wishlist….
> The only 20 I’ve actually ever tried on was the sevres porcelain, and I was wearing an outfit that just absolutely did not work with it, and I never doubled it (the long length looked funny on me?) so I immediately wrote it off. I am however reconsidering the option for the future, not sure what version of it though. An SO with RG, white MOP and pave would be pretty!
> I also have never tried on a 10…the doubled 20 may be too busy around the face.


Hands down-alternating turquoise/pave.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> I don't have a chalcedony set yet, as I currently want a happy, bright color stone (e.g. my request for a blue agate set).
> I wear a lot of stripes in the summer, and the one time I tried it on a 20, it looked too mellow against my happy stripes!
> 
> I think chalcedony looks gorgeous against black, and I wear tons of black in the winter.  I used to wear black all the time, 24x7, day & night, work & play, so I'm trying to get away from so much black.     Black looks great with colored stones & gemstones for sure!
> 
> For me, jewelry is not so much about my skintone vs. working with my outfits.  The Oscars recently had tons of nice bling, and no one looked bad.  I've never seen high jewelry look bad on anyone as the jewelry stands on its own.  Everyone had outfits and jewelry that coordinated well; either by complementing the dress and jewelry or contrasting.
> 
> I see more of how the individual piece looks.  In this view, I think chalcedony only looks good in WG.  It's cool and dreamy.  It would not be the same in YG or RG.  If you like chalcedony, I think chalcedony would look amazing with the right outfit and clothing colors. It's a beautiful stone.
> 
> That was cute about duty-free shopping... I know exactly what you mean.
> Speaking of duty-free.. I'm headed off to London later today... I haven't been there since Nov 2019, pre-COVID and pre-Brexit.  I think duty-free at LHR is over.  I am not one to buy branded jewelry overseas as I prefer to buy it in the US.  However I am fine with buying clothing & shoes that I know I will not need altered.  There is a Chanel boutique at T3 that always seems to have shoes in my size 38.  Believe it or not, that's one of the highlights at the end of my trip, to see what last minute surprise shows up.  It's gotten so fun, it's a ritual for me now.  I even stay at the LHR Marriott the night before so I can hit the boutique in the morning when they open, before I board.
> 
> I am sure you have done wild things like that too!


Have a great trip!


----------



## luvednotspoiled

Hello! Visiting NYC soon and was thinking of picking up my first VCA piece - a vintage Alhambra necklace and/or bracelet. I def will want to get the necklace extended - does anyone know if purchasing in NYC they’ll be able to add the links while in store?

Also, does anyone have pictures of the sweet Alhambra, 6 motif bracelet? I feel like it might look great stacked with the love and JUC.
TIA!!!


----------



## kelsenia

luvednotspoiled said:


> Hello! Visiting NYC soon and was thinking of picking up my first VCA piece - a vintage Alhambra necklace and/or bracelet. I def will want to get the necklace extended - does anyone know if purchasing in NYC they’ll be able to add the links while in store?
> 
> Also, does anyone have pictures of the sweet Alhambra, 6 motif bracelet? I feel like it might look great stacked with the love and JUC.
> TIA!!!


Not sure about NYC, but at Place Vendôme they extended my pendant overnight on the weekend. 
Have a good trip!


----------



## DeryaHm

luvednotspoiled said:


> Hello! Visiting NYC soon and was thinking of picking up my first VCA piece - a vintage Alhambra necklace and/or bracelet. I def will want to get the necklace extended - does anyone know if purchasing in NYC they’ll be able to add the links while in store?
> 
> Also, does anyone have pictures of the sweet Alhambra, 6 motif bracelet? I feel like it might look great stacked with the love and JUC.
> TIA!!!



I’ve typically had it take a few days to weeks


----------



## BigAkoya

luvednotspoiled said:


> Hello! Visiting NYC soon and was thinking of picking up my first VCA piece - a vintage Alhambra necklace and/or bracelet. I def will want to get the necklace extended - does anyone know if purchasing in NYC they’ll be able to add the links while in store?
> 
> Also, does anyone have pictures of the sweet Alhambra, 6 motif bracelet? I feel like it might look great stacked with the love and JUC.
> TIA!!!


Hi!  Congrats on your soon to be new piece!  I would suggest contacting the boutique and letting them know what you want and when you will be arriving.  They can be sure the pieces are available for you to try on.  Inventory is a bit low, and they often have to transfer pieces.
They cannot extend “while you wait” but they can just mail it to you, no charge at all. 

Good luck!


----------



## missie1

Spoke to my SA yesterday as I was payi and it seems likely that I won’t receive Perlee Clover for at least 6 months but closer to a year based on the current orders for North America alone.  He advised that no orders or deposits can be taken for  certain items. Not sure if they will accept any orders for the Perlee this year


----------



## DeryaHm

missie1 said:


> Spoke to my SA yesterday as I was payi and it seems likely that I won’t receive Perlee Clover for at least 6 months but closer to a year based on the current orders for North America alone.  He advised that no orders or deposits can be taken for  certain items. Not sure if they will accept any orders for the Perlee this year



WOW! This explains the long wait on the formerly commonly available piece DH ordered (and paid for) in the fall. To complicate matters, it is a ring, so there's also the issue of size so it's unlikely I could scoop one up if someone in the queue ahead of me changes their mind. Better get ok with settling in for the long haul. Although I'd decided to leave VCA selections to my DH as discussed a while back, this makes me wonder if I should try to put in two MTOs I've been thinking of. As MTO maybe they'd be accepted and sounds like it wouldn't hurt to get the ball rolling, if possible. I'd been hoping production would normalize soon, but maybe not the case


----------



## sacha1009

Good morning..I need ur help guys. I'm planning to buy my first VCA on my bday..Is anyone here can post their VCA black onyx bracelet that's on ur wrist? Thank u and really appreciated...Looking forward see them


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

sacha1009 said:


> Good morning..I need ur help guys. I'm planning to buy my first VCA on my bday..Is anyone here can post their VCA black onyx bracelet that's on ur wrist? Thank u and really appreciated...Looking forward see them



Here is mine.


----------



## LVinCali

I bought mine on-line last month (no VCA where I currently live) and still need to get it sized down (moving to a city with VCAs), but I love it so much I still wear it way too big.


----------



## DeryaHm

sacha1009 said:


> Good morning..I need ur help guys. I'm planning to buy my first VCA on my bday..Is anyone here can post their VCA black onyx bracelet that's on ur wrist? Thank u and really appreciated...Looking forward see them



Just took mine off the other day after a few weeks of nonstop wear. I'm taking a break from stacks so I was wearing it on its own. Very versatile piece, pretty much universally flattering, you'll love it. Congratulations and happy birthday


----------



## missie1

Safa said:


> WOW! This explains the long wait on the formerly commonly available piece DH ordered (and paid for) in the fall. To complicate matters, it is a ring, so there's also the issue of size so it's unlikely I could scoop one up if someone in the queue ahead of me changes their mind. Better get ok with settling in for the long haul. Although I'd decided to leave VCA selections to my DH as discussed a while back, this makes me wonder if I should try to put in two MTOs I've been thinking of. As MTO maybe they'd be accepted and sounds like it wouldn't hurt to get the ball rolling, if possible. I'd been hoping production would normalize soon, but maybe not the case


I would inquire about the MTO pieces especially with these long timeframes.


----------



## sacha1009

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Here is mine.
> 
> View attachment 5375176


It's beautiful..Yehey perfect..Thank u very much


----------



## sacha1009

LVinCali said:


> I bought mine on-line last month (no VCA where I currently live) and still need to get it sized down (moving to a city with VCAs), but I love it so much I still wear it way too big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375183


Thank u..very beautiful..Same here there's no VCA where I live, so I'm going to buy online.


----------



## BigAkoya

L


LVinCali said:


> I bought mine on-line last month (no VCA where I currently live) and still need to get it sized down (moving to a city with VCAs), but I love it so much I still wear it way too big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375183


Looks great!  As FYI, if you wear a standard 7” bracelet, you can send it in and ask for two links off.  
Any tighter, and I recommend trying on the sizer bracelets.  Note though any tighter than two links off, it will be a pain to take on and off by yourself.  
I keep my bracelets at the standard 7”.
Good luck!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

BigAkoya said:


> L
> 
> Looks great!  As FYI, if you wear a standard 7” bracelet, you can send it in and ask for two links off.
> Any tighter, and I recommend trying on the sizer bracelets.  Note though any tighter than two links off, it will be a pain to take on and off by yourself.
> I keep my bracelets at the standard 7”.
> Good luck!



+1


----------



## A bottle of Red

missie1 said:


> Spoke to my SA yesterday as I was payi and it seems likely that I won’t receive Perlee Clover for at least 6 months but closer to a year based on the current orders for North America alone.  He advised that no orders or deposits can be taken for  certain items. Not sure if they will accept any orders for the Perlee this year


Did he give any reasons why?


----------



## missie1

A bottle of Red said:


> Did he give any reasons why?


They have so many orders for Perlee clovers regular and sweet  in just North America alone that they need time to make them.  They have Also halted orders on several other items for the same reason. He actually said it was great timing when I came and we decided to proceed as they shut down orders on certain items shorty after. They can’t accept any deposits or anything.  I knew when I ordered  I had to be patient and it’s no big deal for me as I normally wait 6 months for the special RG pieces.


----------



## mylilsnowy

missie1 said:


> They have so many orders for Perlee clovers regular and sweet  in just North America alone that they need time to make them.  They have Also halted orders on several other items for the same reason. He actually said it was great timing when I came and we decided to proceed as they shut down orders on certain items shorty after. They can’t accept any deposits or anything.  I knew when I ordered  I had to be patient and it’s no big deal for me as I normally wait 6 months for the special RG pieces.


Did you pay 30% deposit or full amount?
I spoke to 2 SA for perlee clover bracelet in rose gold from 2 different stores. One said she can take 30% deposit and will arrive in 2-3 months and the other SA can’t take pre-order. I’m confused as they give different replied?


----------



## missie1

mylilsnowy said:


> Did you pay 30% deposit or full amount?
> I spoke to 2 SA for perlee clover bracelet in rose gold from 2 different stores. One said she can take 30% deposit and will arrive in 2-3 months and the other SA can’t take pre-order. I’m confused as they give different replied?


I paid 30% when I placed order last month.  Shortly after they stopped taking orders.  I made additional payment other day for half of the remaining balance. When I spoke to my SA he indicated a longer timeframe.  I would take her up on it and see if she actually takes the deposit from you.  Maybe she was indicating that policy for pre order is %30 percent and takes 2-3 months normally ….idk


----------



## vinotastic

I had my first ever boutique appt/visit last week and was basically turned away from placing any order for a 5 motif and I walked in prepared to do so.  He didn't say they were limiting orders, just very unhelpful and told me to keep checking online.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

vinotastic said:


> I had my first ever boutique appt/visit last week and was basically turned away from placing any order for a 5 motif and I walked in prepared to do so.  He didn't say they were limiting orders, just very unhelpful and told me to keep checking online.



I’m sorry the SA was less than helpful. My advice is to find another one or even another boutique if you need to. You will eventually come across someone who is willing to work with you. This happened when my fiancé and I inquired about the 5 motif malachite + pave diamonds bracelet. At the time my SA that I’ve worked with before said sorry that bracelet is too hard to find and you’d have to prepay in full if you want to be put on a waitlist. This is in Vegas where they have 4 VCA boutiques. That same day we walked into another boutique and met my now current SA and asked about the same bracelet and it turned out they had just received a delivery 30 mins ago and they had the bracelet! Now whether anyone in the boutique had a client on a waitlist for that bracelet idk but they sold it to us! Point is don’t give up and find someone that you click with and is willing to work with you to find what you want (:


----------



## missie1

vinotastic said:


> I had my first ever boutique appt/visit last week and was basically turned away from placing any order for a 5 motif and I walked in prepared to do so.  He didn't say they were limiting orders, just very unhelpful and told me to keep checking online.


I would never deal with that associate again.  I would call Customer Care and inquire and have them connect you to someone.  That’s how I got my SA.  I was trying to buy lucky bracelet and his particular store has one so they had the store call me. Absolutely wonderful and so helpful.  I flew in to see him last month.  I know they can still place order for magic bracelet as I checked for my friend when I called my SA few days ago.  He checked and it wasn’t on the list to not accept orders yet.  That could change daily. Are you interested in a particular motif


----------



## missie1

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I’m sorry the SA was less than helpful. My advice is to find another one or even another boutique if you need to. You will eventually come across someone who is willing to work with you. This happened when my fiancé and I inquired about the 5 motif malachite + pave diamonds bracelet. At the time my SA that I’ve worked with before said sorry that bracelet is too hard to find and you’d have to prepay in full if you want to be put on a waitlist. This is in Vegas where they have 4 VCA boutiques. That same day we walked into another boutique and met my now current SA and asked about the same bracelet and it turned out they had just received a delivery 30 mins ago and they had the bracelet! Now whether anyone in the boutique had a client on a waitlist for that bracelet idk but they sold it to us! Point is don’t give up and find someone that you click with and is willing to work with you to find what you want (:


How are you liking the Malachite and pave bracelet?  Do you find it really fragile


----------



## eternallove4bag

missie1 said:


> Spoke to my SA yesterday as I was payi and it seems likely that I won’t receive Perlee Clover for at least 6 months but closer to a year based on the current orders for North America alone.  He advised that no orders or deposits can be taken for  certain items. Not sure if they will accept any orders for the Perlee this year


Wow! That’s a long time. I was hoping the inventory would actually get better this year.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

missie1 said:


> How are you liking the Malachite and pave bracelet?  Do you find it really fragile



You will find this funny but it actually isn’t mine it is my fiancé’s lol!! He is very into jewelry, as am I, but he does not wear it daily so it is practically still in brand new condition since he purchased it in December 2021. It’s absolutely beautiful though. I do have the regular malachite 5 motif on my wishlist and what I’ll do eventually is purchase that so I can wear them together as a 10 motif!


----------



## missie1

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! That’s a long time. I was hoping the inventory would actually get better this year.


I was thinking few months when I first placed order.  It seems like everyone wants VCA now.  I was shocked to hear the requests for the clover Perlee was that high.


----------



## missie1

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> You will find this funny but it actually isn’t mine it is my fiancé’s lol!! He is very into jewelry, as am I, but he does not wear it daily so it is practically still in brand new condition since he purchased it in December 2021. It’s absolutely beautiful though. I do have the regular malachite 5 motif on my wishlist and what I’ll do eventually is purchase that so I can wear them together as a 10 motif!


How awesome is that you can borrow his.  That will be great combination.   That stone is growing on me slowly but surely.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

missie1 said:


> How awesome is that you can borrow his.  That will be great combination.   That stone is growing on me slowly but surely.



It is absolutely gorgeous. I would love one for myself but I find it redundant for both of us to have that one. I can’t wear it as a bracelet since he had to have his lengthened to 8.5” but making it a 10 motif with the regular malachite will be easy! We do both have the onyx 5 motif bracelets that I can wear as a 10 motif too so I refuse to buy anything in a 10 motif in the future if our collection can create a 10 motif. Malachite with rose gold now that I’d have to see!


----------



## missie1

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> It is absolutely gorgeous. I would love one for myself but I find it redundant for both of us to have that one. I can’t wear it as a bracelet since he had to have his lengthened to 8.5” but making it a 10 motif with the regular malachite will be easy! We do both have the onyx 5 motif bracelets that I can wear as a 10 motif too so I refuse to buy anything in a 10 motif in the future if our collection can create a 10 motif. Malachite with rose gold now that I’d have to see!


That definitely makes sense as you already have double to make the 10. I would say that when your in Vegas try a 10 with 5 as they make amazing combinations with this length.  I have yet to order my 1st 10 motif mop RG as we decided to go for other items first.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

missie1 said:


> That definitely makes sense as you already have double to make the 10. I would say that when your in Vegas try a 10 with 5 as they make amazing combinations with this length.  I have yet to order my 1st 10 motif mop RG as we decided to go for other items first.



I will definitely try the 10 + 5 length! I’ve been seeing it around the forum and am loving it as well! That’s if I can make my way into the store without getting sidetracked from my JUC purchase lol!


----------



## missie1

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I will definitely try the 10 + 5 length! I’ve been seeing it around the forum and am loving it as well! That’s if I can make my way into the store without getting sidetracked from my JUC purchase lol!


The willpower…..Get the JUC then go visit the 10 motifs lol


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

missie1 said:


> The willpower…..Get the JUC then go visit the 10 motifs lol



Yes that way I won’t have a choice! Lol


----------



## A bottle of Red

vinotastic said:


> I had my first ever boutique appt/visit last week and was basically turned away from placing any order for a 5 motif and I walked in prepared to do so.  He didn't say they were limiting orders, just very unhelpful and told me to keep checking online.


What a pity, i hope you find a nicer sa to work with


----------



## DS2006

vinotastic said:


> I had my first ever boutique appt/visit last week and was basically turned away from placing any order for a 5 motif and I walked in prepared to do so.  He didn't say they were limiting orders, just very unhelpful and told me to keep checking online.


I am sorry the SA didn't even bother to tell you that they are limiting orders!  He could have at least been helpful and asked if you'd like to see other items.

You might mention here what you're looking for, and it is possible someone here may know a boutique that has that bracelet.


----------



## vinotastic

DS2006 said:


> I am sorry the SA didn't even bother to tell you that they are limiting orders!  He could have at least been helpful and asked if you'd like to see other items.
> 
> You might mention here what you're looking for, and it is possible someone here may know a boutique that has that bracelet.



The worst Part of this is that I drove 90 minutes for it since that’s my closest store  I appreciate your (and all other here) comments. I’m looking for guilloche, which I know is hard to find hence why I was ok to order.


----------



## pinky7129

vinotastic said:


> The worst Part of this is that I drove 90 minutes for it since that’s my closest store  I appreciate your (and all other here) comments. I’m looking for guilloche, which I know is hard to find hence why I was ok to order.


I’ve seen it in stock online frequently


----------



## valerie_hh

vinotastic said:


> I had my first ever boutique appt/visit last week and was basically turned away from placing any order for a 5 motif and I walked in prepared to do so.  He didn't say they were limiting orders, just very unhelpful and told me to keep checking online.


Sorry to hear how unhelpful they are. Seems like we have more stocks/accommodating SAs in asia? They should have offered more alternatives etc


----------



## 7777777

vinotastic said:


> The worst Part of this is that I drove 90 minutes for it since that’s my closest store  I appreciate your (and all other here) comments. I’m looking for guilloche, which I know is hard to find hence why I was ok to order.


It was available online a few weeks ago for two days. Good luck!


----------



## Happyish

7777777 said:


> It was available online a few weeks ago for two days. Good luck!


This is deplorable customer service. You should not have been treated this way.
Perhaps call concierge and they can recommend a different sales associate?
Time is short. I call or email in advance to let my SA know what I want. When she gets it in, we make an appointment. This is as much for her convenience as it is for mine. Also, if you know what you want, you could order it through your SA and it can be delivered directly to you so you would save yourself the trip altogether.


----------



## kelsenia

I hadn’t seen a mod shot of this watch on the forum before so I figured I would post some pictures! It’s the Poetic Complications A Day in Paris watch.
I love it, but can’t decide if it is worth the price


----------



## missie1

Hey ladies. Ran across a 5 motif turquoise in yg on Vestiaire Collective for 15k.  Seems to be in great condition so thought I would alert our group to it.


----------



## luvednotspoiled

Thank you!!!



kelsenia said:


> Not sure about NYC, but at Place Vendôme they extended my pendant overnight on the weekend.
> Have a good trip!





Safa said:


> I’ve typically had it take a few days to weeks





BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  Congrats on your soon to be new piece!  I would suggest contacting the boutique and letting them know what you want and when you will be arriving.  They can be sure the pieces are available for you to try on.  Inventory is a bit low, and they often have to transfer pieces.
> They cannot extend “while you wait” but they can just mail it to you, no charge at all.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## rk4265

kelsenia said:


> I hadn’t seen a mod shot of this watch on the forum before so I figured I would post some pictures! It’s the Poetic Complications A Day in Paris watch.
> I love it, but can’t decide if it is worth the price


Love mine. No regrets


----------



## nicole0612

@missie1 I think your good wishes worked for me! I have waited so long to hold this stone in my hands.  Chrysoprase 10 motif! It is similar to blue agate, in that it looks dark when against a surface and translucent when held against the light.


----------



## Yssie

nicole0612 said:


> @missie1 I think your good wishes worked for me! I have waited so long to hold this stone in my hands.  Chrysoprase 10 motif! It is similar to blue agate, in that it looks dark when against a surface and translucent when held against the light.


Dreamy. Oh my goodness, this is quite literally a combo of dreams. Congratulations!!


----------



## innerpeace85

nicole0612 said:


> @missie1 I think your good wishes worked for me! I have waited so long to hold this stone in my hands.  Chrysoprase 10 motif! It is similar to blue agate, in that it looks dark when against a surface and translucent when held against the light.


OMG looks stunning on you! I didn’t even know this stone existed. Is it still available through boutiques?


----------



## eternallove4bag

nicole0612 said:


> @missie1 I think your good wishes worked for me! I have waited so long to hold this stone in my hands.  Chrysoprase 10 motif! It is similar to blue agate, in that it looks dark when against a surface and translucent when held against the light.


This is STUNNING!


----------



## DeryaHm

nicole0612 said:


> @missie1 I think your good wishes worked for me! I have waited so long to hold this stone in my hands.  Chrysoprase 10 motif! It is similar to blue agate, in that it looks dark when against a surface and translucent when held against the light.



Wow!!! Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## DS2006

nicole0612 said:


> @missie1 I think your good wishes worked for me! I have waited so long to hold this stone in my hands.  Chrysoprase 10 motif! It is similar to blue agate, in that it looks dark when against a surface and translucent when held against the light.


Beautiful! So happy for you! Is this the one from Christie’s?


----------



## A bottle of Red

It's beautiful @nicole0612 !


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> @missie1 I think your good wishes worked for me! I have waited so long to hold this stone in my hands.  Chrysoprase 10 motif! It is similar to blue agate, in that it looks dark when against a surface and translucent when held against the light.


OMG you got it.  Another special special  item for the vault.  That’s how I think of your collection as your always popping out the best pieces.   It’s so beautiful …..so awesome.  I love how it’s translucent. Why am I smiling like crazy.


----------



## 880

nicole0612 said:


> @missie1 I think your good wishes worked for me! I have waited so long to hold this stone in my hands.  Chrysoprase 10 motif! It is similar to blue agate, in that it looks dark when against a surface and translucent when held against the light.


Love this! So happy for you! Wear in the best health and happiness! And pls post a lot of action pics


----------



## nicole0612

Thank you ladies! I don’t know how to multi-quote, but I appreciate every kind comment! I love this forum because we can share our joy with each other! Every time I see one of you add a beautiful piece to your collection, I truly feel the greatest joy for you, and feel privileged to share in your happy moment; just as I feel blessed to be able to share my happiness with you now. You know how long I have been waiting for this.


----------



## lynne_ross

nicole0612 said:


> @missie1 I think your good wishes worked for me! I have waited so long to hold this stone in my hands.  Chrysoprase 10 motif! It is similar to blue agate, in that it looks dark when against a surface and translucent when held against the light.


So gorgeous!! it looks like malachite but in a hardy stone. Dream combo.


----------



## Yssie

I don't normally post much here... But I can't not comment on this chrysophrase piece. A second time, I guess! That translucency, it's ethereal. I love yellowish greens. They're not the easiest colour to wear but when they flatter they really flatter!! And yours is sublime on you ❤️

It sounds like you've been waiting a very long time for the right piece to found you, this one was meant to be yours


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> @missie1 I think your good wishes worked for me! I have waited so long to hold this stone in my hands.  Chrysoprase 10 motif! It is similar to blue agate, in that it looks dark when against a surface and translucent when held against the light.


Congratulations!  It looks great on you.  I think now you have every stone!


----------



## chiaoapple

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you ladies! I don’t know how to multi-quote, but I appreciate every kind comment! I love this forum because we can share our joy with each other! Every time I see one of you add a beautiful piece to your collection, I truly feel the greatest joy for you, and feel privileged to share in your happy moment; just as I feel blessed to be able to share my happiness with you now. You know how long I have been waiting for this.


So happy for you! You are a true connoisseur and so glad we get to enjoy your photos of this special piece. Definitely echo your sentiments


----------



## nicole0612

chiaoapple said:


> So happy for you! You are a true connoisseur and so glad we get to enjoy your photos of this special piece. Definitely echo your sentiments


Thank you very much! I am so pleased to share my joy with our special community here. 
I smile and take mental notes every time you post, because you have such a unique and whimsical style which really inspires me to see my items in a new way and fall in love with them all over again!


----------



## tenshix

nicole0612 said:


> @missie1 I think your good wishes worked for me! I have waited so long to hold this stone in my hands.  Chrysoprase 10 motif! It is similar to blue agate, in that it looks dark when against a surface and translucent when held against the light.



How gorgeous and unique!!! I really love the color and translucency of it, congrats on such a rare find! It suits you perfectly!


----------



## nicole0612

tenshix said:


> How gorgeous and unique!!! I really love the color and translucency of it, congrats on such a rare find! It suits you perfectly!


Thank you! I love this unique little treasure so much!


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! I love this unique little treasure so much!


I am sooooo thrilled for you!!! Chrysoprase!!! Congratulations and enjoy!!


----------



## nicole0612

Notorious Pink said:


> I am sooooo thrilled for you!!! Chrysoprase!!! Congratulations and enjoy!!


Thank you! I love it!


----------



## NANI1972

nicole0612 said:


> @missie1 I think your good wishes worked for me! I have waited so long to hold this stone in my hands.  Chrysoprase 10 motif! It is similar to blue agate, in that it looks dark when against a surface and translucent when held against the light.


Stunning piece, congratulations!


----------



## nicole0612

NANI1972 said:


> Stunning piece, congratulations!


Thank you! You know how I like unique items


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! You know how I like unique items


Nicole the pics got deleted of the combo’s.   We need you to repost them


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> Nicole the pics got deleted of the combo’s.   We need you to repost them


Maybe my assistant can do it =my 5 yo


----------



## nicole0612

He said no thanks!
Here is the chrysoprase with blue agate and earrings


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> He said no thanks!
> Here is the chrysoprase with blue agate and earrings


Lol ….they are gorgeous.  Can’t wait to see it with the rock crystal.  Also I’m convinced the server went down because of your pics…..the new piece is just so fabulous the server went bonkers.


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> Lol ….they are gorgeous.  Can’t wait to see it with the rock crystal.  Also I’m convinced the server went down because of your pics…..the new piece is just so fabulous the server went bonkers.


LOL too funny!!
I totally forgot, yes I need to compare with rock crystal and update


----------



## cafecreme15

Picked up from the store today after a nearly 3 month wait, which flew by. So thrilled! Snapped this picture quickly today but will share better ones another time. It’s so eye catching and I’m obsessed with it!


----------



## KristinS

cafecreme15 said:


> Picked up from the store today after a nearly 3 month wait, which flew by. So thrilled! Snapped this picture quickly today but will share better ones another time. It’s so eye catching and I’m obsessed with it!


Omg I love this !! Congrats !


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> Picked up from the store today after a nearly 3 month wait, which flew by. So thrilled! Snapped this picture quickly today but will share better ones another time. It’s so eye catching and I’m obsessed with it!


This looks amazing! Congrats!


----------



## Happyish

cafecreme15 said:


> Picked up from the store today after a nearly 3 month wait, which flew by. So thrilled! Snapped this picture quickly today but will share better ones another time. It’s so eye catching and I’m obsessed with it!


Such Luminescence! Just beautiful. Wear it well and in good health and happiness.


----------



## missie1

cafecreme15 said:


> Picked up from the store today after a nearly 3 month wait, which flew by. So thrilled! Snapped this picture quickly today but will share better ones another time. It’s so eye catching and I’m obsessed with it!


Beautiful


----------



## Happyish

nicole0612 said:


> He said no thanks!
> Here is the chrysoprase with blue agate and earrings


I love the chrysoprase with the blue agate--they're equal in intensity and play off of each other. Very dramatic! 
I would wear both together.


----------



## oranGetRee

This question has been on my mind. How do you all feel about poetic complication series of VCA watches? Are they worth investing Vs  the other watch brands like Alange Sohne? Thank you


----------



## kelsenia

oranGetRee said:


> This question has been on my mind. How do you all feel about poetic complication series of VCA watches? Are they worth investing Vs  the other watch brands like Alange Sohne? Thank you


I just bought the “A day in Paris” watch, and it is really really beautiful. I like the look of it much better than a traditional, typical watch. I don’t know a ton about watches, but I feel like VCA watches tend to be more romantic, whimsical and unusual compared to most watch brands.


----------



## nicole0612

Happyish said:


> I love the chrysoprase with the blue agate--they're equal in intensity and play off of each other. Very dramatic!
> I would wear both together.


Thank you, I love how they both go from solid color to translucent and change shades depending on the light.


----------



## Lien

Has anyone bought these or tried them on at the store?  They're super adorable!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

oranGetRee said:


> This question has been on my mind. How do you all feel about poetic complication series of VCA watches? Are they worth investing Vs  the other watch brands like Alange Sohne? Thank you


If you only care about the look of the watch and you love it sure.  Go for it.  ITS A work of art for sure.  If you’re looking for a watch for the heritage of being and the brand being a watchmaker I would choose A. Lange Sohne or JLC, a personal fave. So depends on your priorities and goals.


----------



## Lien

oranGetRee said:


> This question has been on my mind. How do you all feel about poetic complication series of VCA watches? Are they worth investing Vs  the other watch brands like Alange Sohne? Thank you



My 2c.  Pls don't shoot me!!  I love love love the arts displayed by VCA watches and if money were no issue, I'd totally buy one or 2 or 3.  Just based on the prices at the resellers where I am, VCA watches unfortunately go for a steep discount, whereas brands like Patek, AP, VC and A. L& S tend to go for a premium.   I'd be super interested to learn otherwise.

Disclaimer: I am not a watch expert.  This is just my personal observation.


----------



## jenaps

Lien said:


> Has anyone bought these or tried them on at the store?  They're super adorable!!
> 
> View attachment 5381518


I bought the ruby ones!  But I’m out of town so won’t get to get them until I’m back next week.  Will post if no one posts before then.


----------



## eternallove4bag

kelsenia said:


> I just bought the “A day in Paris” watch, and it is really really beautiful. I like the look of it much better than a traditional, typical watch. I don’t know a ton about watches, but I feel like VCA watches tend to be more romantic, whimsical and unusual compared to most watch brands.


Wow! Congrats on such a beautiful watch! I agree with you. I find VCA watches to be whimsical, ladylike and bling elegant.


----------



## Lien

jenaps said:


> I bought the ruby ones!  But I’m out of town so won’t get to get them until I’m back next week.  Will post if no one posts before then.



That'd be amazing.  Thank you!


----------



## cafecreme15

KristinS said:


> Omg I love this !! Congrats !





nicole0612 said:


> This looks amazing! Congrats!





Happyish said:


> Such Luminescence! Just beautiful. Wear it well and in good health and happiness.





missie1 said:


> Beautiful


Thank you everyone!


----------



## lana9993

For those who stack a cartier love bracelet with a VCA alhambra bracelet, what length should I go for with VCA if I want to stack them together?


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

lana9993 said:


> For those who stack a cartier love bracelet with a VCA alhambra bracelet, what length should I go for with VCA if I want to stack them together?



I have both but it’s going to depend on your wrist size and love bracelet size. I wear my Loves as a loose fit. Wrist is 15 cm and my Loves are 17s and I had my Alhambra bracelet sized down to 7 inches since loose fits are how I like my jewelry and I wanted to be able to easily put it on myself. Any shorter someone else would have to put it on for me anytime I wanted to wear it.


----------



## lana9993

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I have both but it’s going to depend on your wrist size and love bracelet size. I wear my Loves as a loose fit. Wrist is 15 cm and my Loves are 17s and I had my Alhambra bracelet sized down to 7 inches since loose fits are how I like my jewelry and I wanted to be able to easily put it on myself. Any shorter someone else would have to put it on for me anytime I wanted to wear it.



Mine's a size 15 love, and my wrist is 13.5 inches. I wanted a tighter fit so I was thinking 15cm. Does that sound reasonable? It's a little hard to tell considering you can never try it on with it already resized


----------



## kelsenia

Lien said:


> My 2c.  Pls don't shoot me!!  I love love love the arts displayed by VCA watches and if money were no issue, I'd totally buy one or 2 or 3.  Just based on the prices at the resellers where I am, VCA watches unfortunately go for a steep discount, whereas brands like Patek, AP, VC and A. L& S tend to go for a premium.   I'd be super interested to learn otherwise.
> 
> Disclaimer: I am not a watch expert.  This is just my personal observation.


One thing I will say is that VCA watches that are not apart of the poetic complications line definitely do resell for a discount, but that is not necessarily the case for poetic complications watches or high jewelry watches. Part of this has to do with a quartz vs. mechanical mechanism; mechanical mechanisms are generally favored in the watchmaking world. For example, for the watch I bought, only about 500 have been made over the 12-13 years since it’s release. For the more expensive ones in the PC line, my guess is it is even smaller. Usually they resale for equal to what you paid for or even more depending on if the watch is still available. It also depends on price increases as PC watches tend to get a 5-8% price increase every year. If you keep it for at least 5-10 years in good condition I think it would be unusual to lose money on it (not including insurance fees if you do that). I looked predominantly at Sotheby’s/Christie’s for datapoints on this and I will say as a whole not many VCA PC watches have been sold on sites that you can see on the internet, and almost no high jewelry ones.


----------



## DeryaHm

lana9993 said:


> For those who stack a cartier love bracelet with a VCA alhambra bracelet, what length should I go for with VCA if I want to stack them together?



I'm taking a break from stacks, but I sometimes wear a VCA with a love. My VCAs are standard length and my love is a ridiculously oversized 19 so I can slide it off without unscrewing. They do slide around and over/under each other, but I like that more relaxed feeling. My love is out of rotation, but is pretty scratched up as at one point I think I wore it for about three years straight. I haven't noticed any damage to my 5 motifs from the love but don't have a guilloche and would not wear it with my giant love if I did. I think this is another one of those go in person if you can situations


----------



## DreamingPink

jenaps said:


> I bought the ruby ones!  But I’m out of town so won’t get to get them until I’m back next week.  Will post if no one posts before then.



Let me post for you


----------



## jenaps

DreamingPink said:


> Let me post for you
> View attachment 5382052


What do u think!?!?


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

lana9993 said:


> Mine's a size 15 love, and my wrist is 13.5 inches. I wanted a tighter fit so I was thinking 15cm. Does that sound reasonable? It's a little hard to tell considering you can never try it on with it already resized



In the boutique they actually do have sizer bracelets in all the most common sizes for you to try on so you can see which length you like best. 15 cm comes out to about 6 inches, to me that sounds a little tight. Maybe try 6.25-6.5”? I feel like if the Alhambra bracelet is sized tight it will feel like you are “stretching” the links if you were to exert your forearms or add pressure at all, say if you’re carrying a child, carrying groceries, working out, etc. If you can get to the boutique they will measure your wrist and give you the sizer bracelets to try on. I would definitely do that if you can (: also there is a sizing thread in here somewhere I’ll have to find it for you so you can read what other people have sized their’s to in comparison to their wrist size.

here’s the link to that thread! This will be very helpful for you (:






						Length of VA bracelet with links removed
					

Has anyone had one link (double-link) removed between the 5 motifs, so a total of 4 removed?  I wouldn't mind my motifs being closer, but I don't want the bracelet too short, either. I normally wear standard 7" bracelets, but the VA is more like 7.5"   I'd love to know what the total length is...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## lynne_ross

DreamingPink said:


> Let me post for you
> View attachment 5382052


These look very pretty in your pictures! I always find vca pictures quite bad and cartoon like and do not do the pieces any favours.


----------



## Lien

kelsenia said:


> One thing I will say is that VCA watches that are not apart of the poetic complications line definitely do resell for a discount, but that is not necessarily the case for poetic complications watches or high jewelry watches. Part of this has to do with a quartz vs. mechanical mechanism; mechanical mechanisms are generally favored in the watchmaking world. For example, for the watch I bought, only about 500 have been made over the 12-13 years since it’s release. For the more expensive ones in the PC line, my guess is it is even smaller. Usually they resale for equal to what you paid for or even more depending on if the watch is still available. It also depends on price increases as PC watches tend to get a 5-8% price increase every year. If you keep it for at least 5-10 years in good condition I think it would be unusual to lose money on it (not including insurance fees if you do that). I looked predominantly at Sotheby’s/Christie’s for datapoints on this and I will say as a whole not many VCA PC watches have been sold on sites that you can see on the internet, and almost no high jewelry ones.



Good to learn this.  Those PC watches are amazing!


----------



## Lien

DreamingPink said:


> Let me post for you
> View attachment 5382052



Those are really ADORABLE.  Do you have a mod ear pic by any chance please?


----------



## DreamingPink

jenaps said:


> What do u think!?!?





Lien said:


> Those are really ADORABLE.  Do you have a mod ear pic by any chance please?



Thank you ladies 
Will wear them on my Vegas trip this week and post pictures!


----------



## Chanelandco

Was invited by my SA to an event to see the new lady floral watch. It is beautiful and the mechanism is genius IMO.
I also tried the « fairy watch  »
Got this beautiful coffee table book as a gift


----------



## NYCchihuahua

Did VCA ever make chalcedony studs?


----------



## nicole0612

NYCchihuahua said:


> Did VCA ever make chalcedony studs?


Sweets? Not unless SO. They are available in VA and MA in WG as MTO.


----------



## NYCchihuahua

nicole0612 said:


> Sweets? Not unless SO. They are available in VA and MA in WG as MTO.


Vintage size, how long do made to orders take/will I need to befriend a SA to get one or can it be my first purchase with them?
Thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

NYCchihuahua said:


> Vintage size, how long do made to orders take/will I need to befriend a SA to get one or can it be my first purchase with them?
> Thank you!


The time is across the board from weeks to a year, depending on if there is a declined SO out there or if not, the backlog to have it made. Technically, yes, anyone can have MTO item vs SO which requires a certain purchase history, but I believe you will need to prepay at least part of the cost. I cannot say if it is possible as your first item, since that is not my situation. You can always ask.


----------



## cafecreme15

Here I am not more than 3 days after picking up my beloved 10 motif guilloche and I am already contemplating what’s next! I definitely want to do earrings. I have 3 necklaces (the 10 motif, a mini frivole pendant and a holiday pendant) and a 5 motif YG WMOP bracelet. My SA and I were discussing what earrings should be up first. I’ve been wanting a dangly earring for a while (thinking the YG WMOP 2 motif), but my SA was recommending the YG pave VA studs. We also talked briefly about the mini frivole studs but I have a few pairs of smaller YG studs already (not VCA) so those would not be my first choice. Welcome your thoughts!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> Here I am not more than 3 days after picking up my beloved 10 motif guilloche and I am already contemplating what’s next! I definitely want to do earrings. I have 3 necklaces (the 10 motif, a mini frivole pendant and a holiday pendant) and a 5 motif YG WMOP bracelet. My SA and I were discussing what earrings should be up first. I’ve been wanting a dangly earring for a while (thinking the YG WMOP 2 motif), but my SA was recommending the YG pave VA studs. We also talked briefly about the mini frivole studs but I have a few pairs of smaller YG studs already (not VCA) so those would not be my first choice. Welcome your thoughts!


I can see you finding a place in your wardrobe for either the 2 motif or the pave.
You look fabulous with MOP and I can imagine how perfect the two motif will look on you.
Of course I love pave - they are perhaps a bit more practical and go everywhere and with everything. The two motif are a bit more fun and unusual. 
I have a feeling you will wind up with both!


----------



## cafecreme15

Notorious Pink said:


> I can see you finding a place in your wardrobe for either the 2 motif or the pave.
> You look fabulous with MOP and I can imagine how perfect the two motif will look on you.
> Of course I love pave - they are perhaps a bit more practical and go everywhere and with everything. The two motif are a bit more fun and unusual.
> I have a feeling you will wind up with both!


Thank you!!   I will almost certainly end up with both. Thinking through any strategic reasons why it would make sense to acquire one before the other. Id likely start on the purchase end of this year or early next year.


----------



## nightbefore

cafecreme15 said:


> Here I am not more than 3 days after picking up my beloved 10 motif guilloche and I am already contemplating what’s next! I definitely want to do earrings. I have 3 necklaces (the 10 motif, a mini frivole pendant and a holiday pendant) and a 5 motif YG WMOP bracelet. My SA and I were discussing what earrings should be up first. I’ve been wanting a dangly earring for a while (thinking the YG WMOP 2 motif), but my SA was recommending the YG pave VA studs. We also talked briefly about the mini frivole studs but I have a few pairs of smaller YG studs already (not VCA) so those would not be my first choice. Welcome your thoughts!


I like both styles that you mentioned, but maybe another idea. What about YG small frivole earrings and 2 motif? or since you have amazing guilloche 10 motif maybe guilloche earrings and  2 motif? I think alhambra looks beautiful wih both stones and pave, but frivole is definitely my favorite if I have to make a choice


----------



## cafecreme15

nightbefore said:


> I like both styles that you mentioned, but maybe another idea. What about YG small frivole earrings and 2 motif? or since you have amazing guilloche 10 motif maybe guilloche earrings and  2 motif? I think alhambra looks beautiful wih both stones and pave, but frivole is definitely my favorite if I have to make a choice


Also good ideas!! I will need to try on both. Have a feeling the small frivole may look oversized compared to my small head/face, but hadn’t considered the guilloche studs before. I’m generally not a matchy person so I initially resisted this thought, but upon further reflection I probably wouldn’t wear VA pave studs with the 10 motif guilloche anyway, so that would open that as a possibility!


----------



## 880

nicole0612 said:


> @missie1 I think your good wishes worked for me! I have waited so long to hold this stone in my hands.  Chrysoprase 10 motif! It is similar to blue agate, in that it looks dark when against a surface and translucent when held against the light.


I keep coming back to this combination! It is so beautiful !

OT, but to multiquote, simply click on a the word quote on the bottom right of the desired posts. When you want to type your reply, there is an option for insert quotes 

@oranGetRee, I think the VCA watches are beautiful, but still jewelry. DH is partial to ALange (he has three and has ordered a fourth) and I am considering one of them. They’re a very different aesthetic, and I think there is certainly room in a collection for both. This is the one I am considering (I have not purchased yet).


----------



## etoupebirkin

880 said:


> I keep coming back to this combination! It is so beautiful !
> 
> OT, but to multiquote, simply click on a the word quote on the bottom right of the desired posts. When you want to type your reply, there is an option for insert quotes
> 
> @oranGetRee, I think the VCA watches are beautiful, but still jewelry. DH is partial to ALange (he has three and has ordered a fourth) and I am considering one of them. They’re a very different aesthetic, and I think there is certainly room in a collection for both. This is the one I am considering (I have not purchased yet).
> 
> View attachment 5383801


Oh THAT has your name on it 880!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## DreamingPink

Lien said:


> Those are really ADORABLE.  Do you have a mod ear pic by any chance please?


Sorry for the poor picture but this is the best I could do


----------



## citykitty24

cafecreme15 said:


> Here I am not more than 3 days after picking up my beloved 10 motif guilloche and I am already contemplating what’s next! I definitely want to do earrings. I have 3 necklaces (the 10 motif, a mini frivole pendant and a holiday pendant) and a 5 motif YG WMOP bracelet. My SA and I were discussing what earrings should be up first. I’ve been wanting a dangly earring for a while (thinking the YG WMOP 2 motif), but my SA was recommending the YG pave VA studs. We also talked briefly about the mini frivole studs but I have a few pairs of smaller YG studs already (not VCA) so those would not be my first choice. Welcome your thoughts!



If you like dangly earrings, I find the 2 motif YG MOP to be pretty special. They have lots of movement and "presence." Funny enough, my next pair of earrings on my wishlist are the YG pave VA earrings that your SA suggested, to mix with my other YG alhambra pieces. 

Good luck with whichever you choose--all amazing choices!


----------



## cafecreme15

citykitty24 said:


> If you like dangly earrings, I find the 2 motif YG MOP to be pretty special. They have lots of movement and "presence." Funny enough, my next pair of earrings on my wishlist are the YG pave VA earrings that your SA suggested, to mix with my other YG alhambra pieces.
> 
> Good luck with whichever you choose--all amazing choices!


Thank you!! Too many good choices is always the issue


----------



## NANI1972

My Sa has the RG onyx and YG onyx available. Also white gold Diamond Alhambra necklace. Dm me for info.


----------



## chiaoapple

oranGetRee said:


> This question has been on my mind. How do you all feel about poetic complication series of VCA watches? Are they worth investing Vs  the other watch brands like Alange Sohne? Thank you


As someone who really love watches and have collected A lange & Sohne, etc., in terms of “investment value” for resale, the market for VCA complications will be much smaller and more niche (most I have seen appear to be priced below retail), so it may not be a good choice from that perspective.
If you are purely drawn to the aesthetic, craftsmanship and engineering of the watch and am wondering if the high price is worth it, I would say yes!
I am always checking to see if I can find a good “deal“ in the second hand market for a VCA complications watch  

Edit to add that you can go on chrono24 as reference — there a few VCA complications on sale at the moment.


----------



## BigAkoya

cafecreme15 said:


> Here I am not more than 3 days after picking up my beloved 10 motif guilloche and I am already contemplating what’s next! I definitely want to do earrings. I have 3 necklaces (the 10 motif, a mini frivole pendant and a holiday pendant) and a 5 motif YG WMOP bracelet. My SA and I were discussing what earrings should be up first. I’ve been wanting a dangly earring for a while (thinking the YG WMOP 2 motif), but my SA was recommending the YG pave VA studs. We also talked briefly about the mini frivole studs but I have a few pairs of smaller YG studs already (not VCA) so those would not be my first choice. Welcome your thoughts!


Hi!  Congratulations, and you are on a roll with your pieces!  My two cents...
A guilloche piece is all about the shiny reflection of sharply cut metal.  That's the whole point and beauty of guilloche.  I would stay with that theme and get the matching earrings.  The VA pave earrings are nice, but to me, that VA pave look is more old-world glamour vs. guilloche which has a more contemporary sleek look.  Hence, I would not mix the two next to your face.  I personally like the earrings and necklace to match as the set will light up your face.   The eye will go straight to your 10 motif, and then the eye will go to your ears and see the gorgeous matching earrings.  Wow... it will pop!

On Frivole, I love love love Frivole.  It is my favorite VCA collection.  However, I do not think Frivole matches with Alhambra.  They are two completely different looks; one is a flower and the other a quatrefoil.  Yes, people wear the two together, probably because it's "VCA."  However, take out the VCA brand.  Pretend you're at Macy's or any dept store.  You are looking at their jewelry cases... there is the case with a flower collection and another case with an quatrefoil collection.  If these were two no name pieces, think if you would really pair them together and if you would like that look.  I've tried pairing it together, and it just feels off to me.  Yes, it's "VCA" but to me, the two designs do not complement each other.  It's all preference of course, and jewelry is 100% personal tastes.
If you love Frivole and Alhambra together, go for it.  All VCA pieces are gorgeous.  

I personally think the guilloche would be fabulous, a very casual chic look.  Plus, on the days you do not want to wear your 10 motif, these earrings would really shine on their own.  Here is an enabling shot for you.    
Just my two cents for another point of view.  Hope this helps.  Good luck in your decision!


----------



## cafecreme15

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  Congratulations, and you are on a roll with your pieces!  My two cents...
> A guilloche piece is all about the shiny reflection of sharply cut metal.  That's the whole point and beauty of guilloche.  I would stay with that theme and get the matching earrings.  The VA pave earrings are nice, but to me, that VA pave look is more old-world glamour vs. guilloche which has a more contemporary sleek look.  Hence, I would not mix the two next to your face.  I personally like the earrings and necklace to match as the set will light up your face.   The eye will go straight to your 10 motif, and then the eye will go to your ears and see the gorgeous matching earrings.  Wow... it will pop!
> 
> On Frivole, I love love love Frivole.  It is my favorite VCA collection.  However, I do not think Frivole matches with Alhambra.  They are two completely different looks; one is a flower and the other a quatrefoil.  Yes, people wear the two together, probably because it's "VCA."  However, take out the VCA brand.  Pretend you're at Macy's or any dept store.  You are looking at their jewelry cases... there is the case with a flower collection and another case with an quatrefoil collection.  If these were two no name pieces, think if you would really pair them together and if you would like that look.  I've tried pairing it together, and it just feels off to me.  Yes, it's "VCA" but to me, the two designs do not complement each other.  It's all preference of course, and jewelry is 100% personal tastes.
> If you love Frivole and Alhambra together, go for it.  All VCA pieces are gorgeous.
> 
> I personally think the guilloche would be fabulous, a very casual chic look.  Plus, on the days you do not want to wear your 10 motif, these earrings would really shine on their own.  Here is an enabling shot for you.
> Just my two cents for another point of view.  Hope this helps.  Good luck in your decision!
> 
> View attachment 5384817


Thank you so much!! You have wonderful taste so I really value your input  In all likelihood I would probably not wear the necklace and earrings together - I think it might be too much on me. But you are totally correct that the guilloche earrings would stand out very well on their own!


----------



## Happyish

Chanelandco said:


> Was invited by my SA to an event to see the new lady floral watch. It is beautiful and the mechanism is genius IMO.
> I also tried the « fairy watch  »
> Got this beautiful coffee table book as a gift
> 
> View attachment 5382495
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382496
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382497
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382498


Those watches! They look gorgeous on you . . .


----------



## Happyish

nightbefore said:


> I like both styles that you mentioned, but maybe another idea. What about YG small frivole earrings and 2 motif? or since you have amazing guilloche 10 motif maybe guilloche earrings and  2 motif? I think alhambra looks beautiful wih both stones and pave, but frivole is definitely my favorite if I have to make a choice


oops, wrong post!


----------



## Happyish

cafecreme15 said:


> Here I am not more than 3 days after picking up my beloved 10 motif guilloche and I am already contemplating what’s next! I definitely want to do earrings. I have 3 necklaces (the 10 motif, a mini frivole pendant and a holiday pendant) and a 5 motif YG WMOP bracelet. My SA and I were discussing what earrings should be up first. I’ve been wanting a dangly earring for a while (thinking the YG WMOP 2 motif), but my SA was recommending the YG pave VA studs. We also talked briefly about the mini frivole studs but I have a few pairs of smaller YG studs already (not VCA) so those would not be my first choice. Welcome your thoughts!


You present a lot of options all from different collections.
If it were me, I would buy the guilloche earrings and complete the set.


----------



## Happyish

880 said:


> I keep coming back to this combination! It is so beautiful !
> 
> OT, but to multiquote, simply click on a the word quote on the bottom right of the desired posts. When you want to type your reply, there is an option for insert quotes
> 
> @oranGetRee, I think the VCA watches are beautiful, but still jewelry. DH is partial to ALange (he has three and has ordered a fourth) and I am considering one of them. They’re a very different aesthetic, and I think there is certainly room in a collection for both. This is the one I am considering (I have not purchased yet).
> 
> View attachment 5383801


That's very beautiful. What's not to like?


----------



## rapunzeldances

Anyone know when Van Cleef will open in SF?  Last I heard it was “spring 2022” but didn’t know if there was a more specific date.


----------



## Happyish

rapunzeldances said:


> Anyone know when Van Cleef will open in SF?  Last I heard it was “spring 2022” but didn’t know if there was a more specific date.


It opened. However, it's by appointment only.


----------



## rapunzeldances

Happyish said:


> It opened. However, it's by appointment only.


Thanks!


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> On Frivole, I love love love Frivole.  It is my favorite VCA collection.  However, I do not think Frivole matches with Alhambra.  They are two completely different looks; one is a flower and the other a quatrefoil.  Yes, people wear the two together, probably because it's "VCA."  However, take out the VCA brand.  Pretend you're at Macy's or any dept store.  You are looking at their jewelry cases... there is the case with a flower collection and another case with an quatrefoil collection.  If these were two no name pieces, think if you would really pair them together and if you would like that look.  I've tried pairing it together, and it just feels off to me.  Yes, it's "VCA" but to me, the two designs do not complement each other.  It's all preference of course, and jewelry is 100% personal tastes.
> If you love Frivole and Alhambra together, go for it.  All VCA pieces are gorgeous.



I have to agree with you on this. The only reason why I wear my 2021 HP with the PG Frivole is because the pink sapphire ties all the pieces together (and I probably wouldn’t wear just the pendant with the earrings; I layer the two pendants).

@cafecreme15 I think the guilloche earrings is probably the best answer *specifically* with regards to the necklace, if you want a set. However, my only thought is that the pave is like a pair of studs - not a perfect match, but will probably go with all of your YG pieces. _However However_ (lol), the guilloche is also like a pair of studs, just not sparkly...and now I realize I’ve gotten to the point where I’m not helping.


----------



## eternallove4bag

cafecreme15 said:


> Here I am not more than 3 days after picking up my beloved 10 motif guilloche and I am already contemplating what’s next! I definitely want to do earrings. I have 3 necklaces (the 10 motif, a mini frivole pendant and a holiday pendant) and a 5 motif YG WMOP bracelet. My SA and I were discussing what earrings should be up first. I’ve been wanting a dangly earring for a while (thinking the YG WMOP 2 motif), but my SA was recommending the YG pave VA studs. We also talked briefly about the mini frivole studs but I have a few pairs of smaller YG studs already (not VCA) so those would not be my first choice. Welcome your thoughts!


@cafecreme15 I agree with your SA. The pave YG VA would go so beautifully with your guilloche 10 motif or even worn solo. You can always tie the pave YG VA earrings and the guilloche 10 motif with the alternating pave and guilloche 5 motif in YG! How stunning would the 3 piece set look? At least they do in my imagination


----------



## Happyish

Notorious Pink said:


> I have to agree with you on this. The only reason why I wear my 2021 HP with the PG Frivole is because the pink sapphire ties all the pieces together (and I probably wouldn’t wear just the pendant with the earrings; I layer the two pendants).
> 
> @cafecreme15 I think the guilloche earrings is probably the best answer *specifically* with regards to the necklace, if you want a set. However, my only thought is that the pave is like a pair of studs - not a perfect match, but will probably go with all of your YG pieces. _However However_ (lol), the guilloche is also like a pair of studs, just not sparkly...and now I realize I’ve gotten to the point where I’m not helping.
> 
> View attachment 5386768


I think this is a matter of personal preference. I have a girlfriend who pairs her small frivole with her Alhambra as they're approximately the same diameter. She also pairs her white MOP with  white MOP rose de noel earrings. They look beautiful together (by the way, she has the matching alhambra earrings as well, so she has the option to wear the complete set if she wants).

Sometimes I don't want to be all-Alhambraed-out and will mix and match, but like @BigAkoya and @Notorious Pink, my preference is  to keep it within the Alhambra theme.


----------



## EpiFanatic

cafecreme15 said:


> Here I am not more than 3 days after picking up my beloved 10 motif guilloche and I am already contemplating what’s next! I definitely want to do earrings. I have 3 necklaces (the 10 motif, a mini frivole pendant and a holiday pendant) and a 5 motif YG WMOP bracelet. My SA and I were discussing what earrings should be up first. I’ve been wanting a dangly earring for a while (thinking the YG WMOP 2 motif), but my SA was recommending the YG pave VA studs. We also talked briefly about the mini frivole studs but I have a few pairs of smaller YG studs already (not VCA) so those would not be my first choice. Welcome your thoughts!


The pave vintage YG studs would be a super versatile piece since it would go with all your other YG pieces. Would you feel comfortable wearing that with your guilloche?  I would even consider guilloche studs which would go with everything too. One thing I did notice about myself is that I’m not comfortable wearing my WG pave studs with my chalcedony 10 motif. I prefer my WG Frivole with it. Strangely I feel like if I wear earrings and 10 motif they need to match or completely not match, except with the color of the gold tying it together. Almost match throws me off. Everyone is different. I hope you have a chance to try them on first.


----------



## cafecreme15

Notorious Pink said:


> I have to agree with you on this. The only reason why I wear my 2021 HP with the PG Frivole is because the pink sapphire ties all the pieces together (and I probably wouldn’t wear just the pendant with the earrings; I layer the two pendants).
> 
> @cafecreme15 I think the guilloche earrings is probably the best answer *specifically* with regards to the necklace, if you want a set. However, my only thought is that the pave is like a pair of studs - not a perfect match, but will probably go with all of your YG pieces. _However However_ (lol), the guilloche is also like a pair of studs, just not sparkly...and now I realize I’ve gotten to the point where I’m not helping.
> 
> View attachment 5386768





eternallove4bag said:


> @cafecreme15 I agree with your SA. The pave YG VA would go so beautifully with your guilloche 10 motif or even worn solo. You can always tie the pave YG VA earrings and the guilloche 10 motif with the alternating pave and guilloche 5 motif in YG! How stunning would the 3 piece set look? At least they do in my imagination





EpiFanatic said:


> The pave vintage YG studs would be a super versatile piece since it would go with all your other YG pieces. Would you feel comfortable wearing that with your guilloche?  I would even consider guilloche studs which would go with everything too. One thing I did notice about myself is that I’m not comfortable wearing my WG pave studs with my chalcedony 10 motif. I prefer my WG Frivole with it. Strangely I feel like if I wear earrings and 10 motif they need to match or completely not match, except with the color of the gold tying it together. Almost match throws me off. Everyone is different. I hope you have a chance to try them on first.


Thanks everybody!! I haven’t really been considering set building because I don’t think sets are something I would wear at this point in my life. I guess it feels like “too much” right now if that makes sense (still in my late 20s)? Right now I would probably not wear Alhambra earrings with the necklace. I would with one of my pendants but not the 10 motif. But since these are pieces I will have for decades maybe I need to factor in what I might want in the future? GAH!! This is so hard. I do have some time to think about it so I’ll want to make sure to try on the different contenders. The good news is I don’t think there is any wrong answer here!


----------



## eternallove4bag

cafecreme15 said:


> Thanks everybody!! I haven’t really been considering set building because I don’t think sets are something I would wear at this point in my life. I guess it feels like “too much” right now if that makes sense (still in my late 20s)? Right now I would probably not wear Alhambra earrings with the necklace. I would with one of my pendants but not the 10 motif. But since these are pieces I will have for decades maybe I need to factor in what I might want in the future? GAH!! This is so hard. I do have some time to think about it so I’ll want to make sure to try on the different contenders. The good news is I don’t think there is any wrong answer here!


100% agree with you. You can’t go wrong with any of your choices and girl, you are young so can have fun with experimentation too.


----------



## EpiFanatic

cafecreme15 said:


> Thanks everybody!! I haven’t really been considering set building because I don’t think sets are something I would wear at this point in my life. I guess it feels like “too much” right now if that makes sense (still in my late 20s)? Right now I would probably not wear Alhambra earrings with the necklace. I would with one of my pendants but not the 10 motif. But since these are pieces I will have for decades maybe I need to factor in what I might want in the future? GAH!! This is so hard. I do have some time to think about it so I’ll want to make sure to try on the different contenders. The good news is I don’t think there is any wrong answer here!


That’s true. You might get a piece that may not be right for right now but would work later.


----------



## lynne_ross

cafecreme15 said:


> Thanks everybody!! I haven’t really been considering set building because I don’t think sets are something I would wear at this point in my life. I guess it feels like “too much” right now if that makes sense (still in my late 20s)? Right now I would probably not wear Alhambra earrings with the necklace. I would with one of my pendants but not the 10 motif. But since these are pieces I will have for decades maybe I need to factor in what I might want in the future? GAH!! This is so hard. I do have some time to think about it so I’ll want to make sure to try on the different contenders. The good news is I don’t think there is any wrong answer here!


I would just buy whatever piece you love the most next and not worry about building sets if it is not you. Most people do not wear sets. I love sets on others but it is not me and I am no longer 20/30s  so doubt it will ever be me. 
Try the 2 motif earrings. From your posts I think they would go well with your clothing and give you a different look from pendants and necklace. I have the lucky ones and they go beautifully with cream sweaters and summer dresses.


----------



## luvednotspoiled

Hello! Heading to NYC next weekend and excited to pick up my first VCA piece! My hearts set on guilloche 5 motif bracelet, but when I called customer service they couldn’t verify if the NYC flagship had any in stock. Is it really that hard to track down?  

I just purchased a love bracelet and a JUC, and was really looking forward to mixing and matching!


----------



## BigAkoya

luvednotspoiled said:


> Hello! Heading to NYC next weekend and excited to pick up my first VCA piece! My hearts set on guilloche 5 motif bracelet, but when I called customer service they couldn’t verify if the NYC flagship had any in stock. Is it really that hard to track down?
> 
> I just purchased a love bracelet and a JUC, and was really looking forward to mixing and matching!


Hi!  First, congrats on your soon to be first VCA piece!
Inventory is super low, so you most likely will not be able to just pop in and get your guilloche 5 motif.  This is a high demand piece.

I would suggest you contact NYC, talk to a real SA (not customer service), and tell the SA you want to "buy" a 5 motif guilloche.  Then state you also happen to be coming in to the city.  If there is one in stock, you will probably be asked to put down a deposit to lock in.  If there is not one in stock, the SA can search and see if one can be brought in.  If you have to order, tell the SA you will come in and you want to order one and ask if that is possible. If you are new, some SAs may tell you no pre-order as they may not want to deal a new client, so be clear on this point.

The key here is you want to send the message to the SA you are buying, not just inquiring or browsing.  This is a subtle but very important message.  These are sales people, and their job is to make a sale.  They want to spend their time with a real buyer and not waste an hour showing pieces only to end up with no sale.  This is especially true if you are new client, and the SA does not yet know you.

SAs get so many inquiries and they are super busy.  Some have to say "not available" to generic inquiries because they are swamped and cannot even fulfill their existing client's request.  Selling in stock items is different, as the sale is a sure thing.  It's the orders where SAs hesitate to accept.

Also, if you are new to VCA and there is no guilloche, I would suggest you try on any bracelet for the look.  Then, try on the sizer bracelets to see if you need adjustments.  You can then just order it, get it resized, and have it shipped to you.

I do not live near a VCA, so I get stuff shipped to me.  It's very easy.  I do make trips to the boutique to try on for sizing, so take advantage of the time you are there for "sizing."

A final thought...
If this is your first visit, go upstairs and browse around.  Some SAs are better than others and will take the time to show you around the floors to see the pieces and collections.  Other SAs just want to take your order and move on to the next transaction.  To me, if you are new and in NYC (57th), you need to ask for what you want.  SAs get so much tourist business in NYC, most SAs do not need to work for their sale and take time to show you other pieces, especially if they do not know you (e.g. you could be a one time buyer).

Be sure to ask to see other pieces.  Walk around, go upstairs... make the best use of your time while you are there.  Even when you are finished with the SA, you do not need to leave the boutique.  Walk around on your own.  I do this all the time.  I love to see jewelry, especially the detail of high jewelry pieces (the SA may ask if you want to try them on too   ).   When I am there and have  finished shopping, I thank the SA (hint: SA, you can leave me now), and I tell him I want walk around one last time and look at the high jewelry on display just to stare at it and absorb it in.  He fully understands, says goodbye and leaves me alone.  My point here is to enjoy the beauty of the moment in your surrounding, even if you do not end up purchasing a piece.  No need to rush out and leave so quickly.

Hope this was helpful.  Good luck to you! Congrats again your first VCA piece!


----------



## pinky7129

luvednotspoiled said:


> Hello! Heading to NYC next weekend and excited to pick up my first VCA piece! My hearts set on guilloche 5 motif bracelet, but when I called customer service they couldn’t verify if the NYC flagship had any in stock. Is it really that hard to track down?
> 
> I just purchased a love bracelet and a JUC, and was really looking forward to mixing and matching!


My sa at Hudson yards had the guilloche


----------



## cafecreme15

lynne_ross said:


> I would just buy whatever piece you love the most next and not worry about building sets if it is not you. Most people do not wear sets. I love sets on others but it is not me and I am no longer 20/30s  so doubt it will ever be me.
> Try the 2 motif earrings. From your posts I think they would go well with your clothing and give you a different look from pendants and necklace. I have the lucky ones and they go beautifully with cream sweaters and summer dresses.


Thank you! I am also a big fan of cream sweaters and summer dresses. Thinking maybe I should stick with my initial instinct for the 2 motifs and save the pave studs for a 30th bday gift to myself!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Notorious Pink said:


> I have to agree with you on this. The only reason why I wear my 2021 HP with the PG Frivole is because the pink sapphire ties all the pieces together (and I probably wouldn’t wear just the pendant with the earrings; I layer the two pendants).
> 
> @cafecreme15 I think the guilloche earrings is probably the best answer *specifically* with regards to the necklace, if you want a set. However, my only thought is that the pave is like a pair of studs - not a perfect match, but will probably go with all of your YG pieces. _However However_ (lol), the guilloche is also like a pair of studs, just not sparkly...and now I realize I’ve gotten to the point where I’m not helping.
> 
> View attachment 5386768


Please everyone ignore my opinion here. Not two hours later I was pairing my 20 motif with the frivole earrings.


----------



## nicole0612

Notorious Pink said:


> Please everyone ignore my opinion here. Not two hours later I was pairing my 20 motif with the frivole earrings.


My absolute favorite is a 20 motif with frivole earrings. I also love frivole earrings with a 10 motif, and while I would wear Alhambra earrings with a 20, I would not wear them with a 10 in most cases, it is just not my look with all of the Alhambra close together.


----------



## 880

@Happyish , I’ve been thinking about your buton d’or necklace (pendant ?) so walked into VCA yesterday saturday. It was crazy, so I emailed my SA for an appt on Tuesday. (I didn’t specify what I’m looking for bc I want to just poke around, but there is a buton d’or display in the 57th st side window, so I’m hopeful there will be stuff to see. alternatively, perhaps there will be something interesting in the VCA heritage counter. 

another necklace option (entirely different ) would be my Bulgari SA is bringing in the last diamond serpenti tubogas necklace from abroad for me to try on. I have a feeling it’s the same piece that I tried in Rome last September But thr buton d’or advantage is I like color and a lot of metal; I like to coordinate, not match; and, I’m not looking for gemstone bling.

I always thought that I would be trying for WG at this point, but none of the jewelers I’ve dealt with seem to think white gold is as flattering given my skin tone and style.


----------



## cafecreme15

Random question from just browsing the website - does VCA make as part of their in stock collection (not MTO or SO) 5 motif YG pave and WMOP? I see this combo with other stones, like malachite, but racking my brain to remember if I’ve ever seen with WMOP.


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> Random question from just browsing the website - does VCA make as part of their in stock collection (not MTO or SO) 5 motif YG pave and WMOP? I see this combo with other stones, like malachite, but racking my brain to remember if I’ve ever seen with WMOP.


No, but they should!

5 motif alternating stone and pave options available as part of the regular line:
-WG pave/onyx 
-YG pave/YG guilloche 
-YG pave/malachite
-RG pave/GMOP 

Not including LE, location-specific, discontinued combos.


----------



## Happyish

880 said:


> @Happyish , I’ve been thinking about your buton d’or necklace (pendant ?) so walked into VCA yesterday saturday. It was crazy, so I emailed my SA for an appt on Tuesday. (I didn’t specify what I’m looking for bc I want to just poke around, but there is a buton d’or display in the 57th st side window, so I’m hopeful there will be stuff to see. alternatively, perhaps there will be something interesting in the VCA heritage counter.
> 
> another necklace option (entirely different ) would be my Bulgari SA is bringing in the last diamond serpenti tubogas necklace from abroad for me to try on. I have a feeling it’s the same piece that I tried in Rome last September But thr buton d’or advantage is I like color and a lot of metal; I like to coordinate, not match; and, I’m not looking for gemstone bling.
> 
> I always thought that I would be trying for WG at this point, but none of the jewelers I’ve dealt with seem to think white gold is as flattering given my skin tone and style.


Out of order--I have the same issue re skin tone. I can't wear rose gold, it vanishes on me and everyone prefers yellow gold to platinum and white gold on me, at least when it's next to my face.

The nice thing about the Bouton d'Or is that it's very wearable. It's been easy to dress-up or dress down-and doesn't scream ****BLING***** IMHO it's elegant but understated and I love the color combinations--they're unusual. Because of the shape of the links in the chain, the long necklace is adjustable at will, it can be worn anywhere from long to short. With the long necklace, the chain is about 45"--VCA will even add several more inches to the chain. It can also be worn as a brooch. By contrast, the pendant necklace can only be worn choker-length and is not convertible, nor is the chain removable.

Which are you thinking of getting? Can't wait to hear!

I'm not the one to ask about the Bvlgari serpenti necklace. I hate snakes, and can't even walk past a store display with the Serpenti jewelry or handbags. I think it's very overrepresented--Bvlgari has made a commitment to that collection in a very big way. My concern is that at some point the market will be so saturated, people will lose interest and it won't hold its' value.

Remember Kieselstein-Cord and the alligator bracelets? Remember Henry Dunay . . . ? These things have cycles.

The other concern is that it's so distinctive, it might not be as versatile as the Bouton d'Or. On the other hand, it could well become your trademark (think Diana Vreeland and her Verdura bracelets).

Also, I don't know about workmanship. Don't get me wrong--I love Bvlgari--but I love _old_ Bvlgari. Their high jewelry is amazing, but I don't know if their "ready-to-wear" collections are as well made. As a jewelry aficionado, I know you'll know.

I buy with a couple things in mind--quality, value and character. First (but not necessarily in order of importance), jewelry must fit with my lifestyle--which is very casual, e.g., I'm a jeans/workshirt/Chanel jacket kind of girl. Second, I also like things that are a little uncommon and off-the-grid. And third, it needs to give me a little-thrill every time I look at it or wear it. For me, the Bouton d'Or fits each of these categories.

And finally--not to distract you further, have you considered the Liane?


----------



## Violet Bleu

Quick story time  for your entertainment:

Earlier today while working, I noticed one of my pavé earrings was missing! I nearly had a heart attack, and it completely ruined my day. Some of my co-workers insisted I had both earrings on earlier in the day. So, I went crazy looking everywhere for the missing earring. Well, one of my wise coworkers told me to just stay calm and wait until I could go home to look for it. When I got home, I reluctantly checked my jewelry box: and my beautiful earring was peacefully sitting there. Wow, I could barely believe my eyes! I was already trying to figure out the replacement cost for one earring. So this was a huge relief and wonderful surprise because I had already accepted the earring was gone!

I just wanted to share this with you guys since TPF members would understand. Some of my coworkers told me to calm down because they were just earrings, or said it wasn’t that big of a deal. They just didn’t understand at all! I’ll include a pic of these beauties:


----------



## Violet Bleu




----------



## lynne_ross

Violet Bleu said:


> Quick story time  for your entertainment:
> 
> Earlier today while working, I noticed one of my pavé earrings was missing! I nearly had a heart attack, and it completely ruined my day. Some of my co-workers insisted I had both earrings on earlier in the day. So, I went crazy looking everywhere for the missing earring. Well, one of my wise coworkers told me to just stay calm and wait until I could go home to look for it. When I got home, I reluctantly checked my jewelry box: and my beautiful earring was peacefully sitting there. Wow, I could barely believe my eyes! I was already trying to figure out the replacement cost for one earring. So this was a huge relief and wonderful surprise because I had already accepted the earring was gone!
> 
> I just wanted to share this with you guys since TPF members would understand. Some of my coworkers told me to calm down because they were just earrings, or said it wasn’t that big of a deal. They just didn’t understand at all! I’ll include a pic of these beauties:


Phew! Glad you found it and glad it never actually fell off.


----------



## Violet Bleu

lynne_ross said:


> Phew! Glad you found it and glad it never actually fell off.


Thank you! Me too! I guess I was in a rush this morning and only put on one earring.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Violet Bleu said:


> Thank you! Me too! I guess I was in a rush this morning and only put on one earring.


I’ve done that before too. It’s wrenching before you get home. I’m glad it worked out.


----------



## citykitty24

Violet Bleu said:


> Quick story time  for your entertainment:
> 
> Earlier today while working, I noticed one of my pavé earrings was missing! I nearly had a heart attack, and it completely ruined my day. Some of my co-workers insisted I had both earrings on earlier in the day. So, I went crazy looking everywhere for the missing earring. Well, one of my wise coworkers told me to just stay calm and wait until I could go home to look for it. When I got home, I reluctantly checked my jewelry box: and my beautiful earring was peacefully sitting there. Wow, I could barely believe my eyes! I was already trying to figure out the replacement cost for one earring. So this was a huge relief and wonderful surprise because I had already accepted the earring was gone!



Yikes! I am glad that it was safe and sound, after all.

@cafecreme15 That would be a lovely combination!


----------



## Happyish

Violet Bleu said:


> Quick story time  for your entertainment:
> 
> Earlier today while working, I noticed one of my pavé earrings was missing! I nearly had a heart attack, and it completely ruined my day. Some of my co-workers insisted I had both earrings on earlier in the day. So, I went crazy looking everywhere for the missing earring. Well, one of my wise coworkers told me to just stay calm and wait until I could go home to look for it. When I got home, I reluctantly checked my jewelry box: and my beautiful earring was peacefully sitting there. Wow, I could barely believe my eyes! I was already trying to figure out the replacement cost for one earring. So this was a huge relief and wonderful surprise because I had already accepted the earring was gone!
> 
> I just wanted to share this with you guys since TPF members would understand. Some of my coworkers told me to calm down because they were just earrings, or said it wasn’t that big of a deal. They just didn’t understand at all! I’ll include a pic of these beauties:


What a nice coworker and a wonderful outcome. Congrats!


----------



## neeksbee

Hi ladies! Would love your help since I’m currently having decision paralysis lol I’m deciding on which 5 motif bracelet to add to my collection. I don’t baby my jewelry, even fine jewelry, and I’m ok with eventual wear & tear on a piece. I’d rather have something that I love and goes through life with me rather than something I have to keep in a safe.

I’m between the MOP, BA, onyx, guilloche, and hammered bracelet. I tried on a friend’s MOP and LOVED it but am very worried about MOP in the water (showers, working out, etc). I ordered the guilloche because it’s gorgeous and it’s sturdy as it’s solid gold (I’m ok with small scratches and won’t be stacking it). Don’t love the idea of an onyx bracelet as I already have a onyx pendant so thinking something other than onyx. Love BA but maybe not neutral enough for everyday wear? Hammered seems most practical but I don’t love it for some reason so that’s why I went with guilloche.

Only other jewelry I wear is a YG family heirloom and my platinum ering. Would love your help!!! Am I missing anything here? Would you suggest something other than guilloche?!


----------



## Violet Bleu

etoupebirkin said:


> I’ve done that before too. It’s wrenching before you get home. I’m glad it worked out.


Ah I know! Thank you for the virtual hug! I had a migraine until I got home and found my earring. 



citykitty24 said:


> Yikes! I am glad that it was safe and sound, after all.


Thank you!



Happyish said:


> What a nice coworker and a wonderful outcome. Congrats!


Yes, he is really sweet and kept me grounded. It’s good to have a good outcome! Thank you so much!


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> No, but they should!
> 
> 5 motif alternating stone and pave options available as part of the regular line:
> -WG pave/onyx
> -YG pave/YG guilloche
> -YG pave/malachite
> -RG pave/GMOP
> 
> Not including LE, location-specific, discontinued combos.


Thank you!! I really wonder the rhyme and reason behind what combos they decide to offer.


----------



## DS2006

neeksbee said:


> Hi ladies! Would love your help since I’m currently having decision paralysis lol I’m deciding on which 5 motif bracelet to add to my collection. I don’t baby my jewelry, even fine jewelry, and I’m ok with eventual wear & tear on a piece. I’d rather have something that I love and goes through life with me rather than something I have to keep in a safe.
> 
> I’m between the MOP, BA, onyx, guilloche, and hammered bracelet. I tried on a friend’s MOP and LOVED it but am very worried about MOP in the water (showers, working out, etc). I ordered the guilloche because it’s gorgeous and it’s sturdy as it’s solid gold (I’m ok with small scratches and won’t be stacking it). Don’t love the idea of an onyx bracelet as I already have a onyx pendant so thinking something other than onyx. Love BA but maybe not neutral enough for everyday wear? Hammered seems most practical but I don’t love it for some reason so that’s why I went with guilloche.
> 
> Only other jewelry I wear is a YG family heirloom and my platinum ering. Would love your help!!! Am I missing anything here? Would you suggest something other than guilloche?!


The solid gold hammered definitely is best for wearing most of the time including showers, workouts, etc. The onyx will be the safest of the stones and also will go with a lot of things and will match your pendant. It's nice to have one matching piece. The guilloche is okay for daily wear, but I would not wear in the shower, working out, etc., because I would want it to continue looking its best. I think it's a little more dressy looking, as well, so it depends on whether that fits your style well or not. BA is a pop of color like carnelian and not a neutral. MOP shouldn't be worn in the shower or pool, etc., and I believe VCA doesn't recommend showering in any of the stones.

It sounds like you chose and ordered the guilloche and that is a very nice choice! I'd just treat it with TLC like any fine jewelry and it should look good for a long time.


----------



## J_love_Chanel

Violet Bleu said:


> Quick story time  for your entertainment:
> 
> Earlier today while working, I noticed one of my pavé earrings was missing! I nearly had a heart attack, and it completely ruined my day. Some of my co-workers insisted I had both earrings on earlier in the day. So, I went crazy looking everywhere for the missing earring. Well, one of my wise coworkers told me to just stay calm and wait until I could go home to look for it. When I got home, I reluctantly checked my jewelry box: and my beautiful earring was peacefully sitting there. Wow, I could barely believe my eyes! I was already trying to figure out the replacement cost for one earring. So this was a huge relief and wonderful surprise because I had already accepted the earring was gone!
> 
> I just wanted to share this with you guys since TPF members would understand. Some of my coworkers told me to calm down because they were just earrings, or said it wasn’t that big of a deal. They just didn’t understand at all! I’ll include a pic of these beauties:


OMG! I know the feeling so well as I actually lost my tennis bracelet last December! The sick feeling you get within very second realising it’s gone is so real.  I was so upset for a while but now over it- or maybe not quite as I am still on a hunt for replacement. Ironically, I lost the tennis bracelet literally couple days after I got single row bangle so I couldn’t even quite enjoy the bangle for a while.  In your case, I am so glad to hear that they were sitting at home!


----------



## Violet Bleu

J_love_Chanel said:


> OMG! I know the feeling so well as I actually lost my tennis bracelet last December! The sick feeling you get within very second realising it’s gone is so real.  I was so upset for a while but now over it- or maybe not quite as I am still on a hunt for replacement. Ironically, I lost the tennis bracelet literally couple days after I got single row bangle so I couldn’t even quite enjoy the bangle for a while.  In your case, I am so glad to hear that they were sitting at home!


Oh wow! I’m sorry you lost your tennis bracelet. You describe the feeling perfectly because I felt so sick the entire day. The single row bangle is just gorgeous, and I hope you’re enjoying it more now. I still have yet to add a diamond bangle or tennis, but something sparkly is on my wish list. Thank you!


----------



## 880

Happyish said:


> Out of order--I have the same issue re skin tone. I can't wear rose gold, it vanishes on me and everyone prefers yellow gold to platinum and white gold on me, at least when it's next to my face.
> 
> The nice thing about the Bouton d'Or is that it's very wearable. It's been easy to dress-up or dress down-and doesn't scream ****BLING***** IMHO it's elegant but understated and I love the color combinations--they're unusual. Because of the shape of the links in the chain, the long necklace is adjustable at will, it can be worn anywhere from long to short. With the long necklace, the chain is about 45"--VCA will even add several more inches to the chain. It can also be worn as a brooch. By contrast, the pendant necklace can only be worn choker-length and is not convertible, nor is the chain removable.
> 
> Which are you thinking of getting? Can't wait to hear!
> 
> I'm not the one to ask about the Bvlgari serpenti necklace. I hate snakes, and can't even walk past a store display with the Serpenti jewelry or handbags. I think it's very overrepresented--Bvlgari has made a commitment to that collection in a very big way. My concern is that at some point the market will be so saturated, people will lose interest and it won't hold its' value.
> 
> Remember Kieselstein-Cord and the alligator bracelets? Remember Henry Dunay . . . ? These things have cycles.
> 
> The other concern is that it's so distinctive, it might not be as versatile as the Bouton d'Or. On the other hand, it could well become your trademark (think Diana Vreeland and her Verdura bracelets).
> 
> Also, I don't know about workmanship. Don't get me wrong--I love Bvlgari--but I love _old_ Bvlgari. Their high jewelry is amazing, but I don't know if their "ready-to-wear" collections are as well made. As a jewelry aficionado, I know you'll know.
> 
> I buy with a couple things in mind--quality, value and character. First (but not necessarily in order of importance), jewelry must fit with my lifestyle--which is very casual, e.g., I'm a jeans/workshirt/Chanel jacket kind of girl. Second, I also like things that are a little uncommon and off-the-grid. And third, it needs to give me a little-thrill every time I look at it or wear it. For me, the Bouton d'Or fits each of these categories.
> 
> And finally--not to distract you further, have you considered the Liane?


Thank you for your insights
Agree on many of the points
I  ve tried on several liane necklaces, but prefer the heritage precursors
ive also tried on a few things at Fred Leighton that are more heritage in feeling
my appt is somewhat exploratory
i cannot wait to hear about your next vca visit  
hugs

ETA: I’m not a fan of Kisselstein cord, but I do like some dunay


----------



## nightbefore

@880 both are out of my price range but I just wanted to say I love button d’or necklace, especially the lapis and turquoise one. If you try them please post pictures for the eye candy


----------



## Vermeer

Hi Ladies, has anyone tried layering a 10 motif hammered yg VA necklace with a magic Alhambra pendant doubled up? I’m wondering if that works or if it’s too busy of a look? Thanks in advance!


----------



## 880

Vermeer said:


> Hi Ladies, has anyone tried layering a 10 motif hammered yg VA necklace with a magic Alhambra pendant doubled up? I’m wondering if that works or if it’s too busy of a look? Thanks in advance!


I think @BigAkoya posted a pic of a model in that combo as well as the twenty with the magic pendant

@nightbefore , yes, wI’ll post whatever buton dor they have for me to try


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,
Can’t seem to find VCA regrets thread, so posting here. Also I am kind of unsure if I regret it enough to let the necklace go.
I usually stick to 10 motif necklaces and smaller pendants but with GMOP I decided I wanted variety and got the Magic pendant. I have had it for a while now and I feel it only looks good on me when the chain is doubled and the other lengths look odd in person. I also find it screaming “VCA”. I don’t know what I was thinking keeping this pendant when I had returned Onyx, WMOP and Malachite magic pendants for the above stated reasons.
Sometimes I feel it is a change from other necklaces I have and a lot of times I just want to get rid of it and do 10 motif RG GMOP MTO. When and how do I decide to keep it or let it go? I am having heart attack thinking about the resale loss. Thanks!


----------



## Happyish

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> Can’t seem to find VCA regrets thread, so posting here. Also I am kind of unsure if I regret it enough to let the necklace go.
> I usually stick to 10 motif necklaces and smaller pendants but with GMOP I decided I wanted variety and got the Magic pendant. I have had it for a while now and I feel it only looks good on me when the chain is doubled and the other lengths look odd in person. I also find it screaming “VCA”. I don’t know what I was thinking keeping this pendant when I had returned Onyx, WMOP and Malachite magic pendants for the above stated reasons.
> Sometimes I feel it is a change from other necklaces I have and a lot of times I just want to get rid of it and do 10 motif RG GMOP MTO. When and how do I decide to keep it or let it go? I am having heart attack thinking about the resale loss. Thanks!


It's very easy to get caught up in the hype.
Cut your losses and move on. Use the money to buy something you'll love and wear. That's the best way to get over it.
Finally, don't rush into a purchase. Try it. Take photos. Go home and think it through.


----------



## BigAkoya

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> Can’t seem to find VCA regrets thread, so posting here. Also I am kind of unsure if I regret it enough to let the necklace go.
> I usually stick to 10 motif necklaces and smaller pendants but with GMOP I decided I wanted variety and got the Magic pendant. I have had it for a while now and I feel it only looks good on me when the chain is doubled and the other lengths look odd in person. I also find it screaming “VCA”. I don’t know what I was thinking keeping this pendant when I had returned Onyx, WMOP and Malachite magic pendants for the above stated reasons.
> Sometimes I feel it is a change from other necklaces I have and a lot of times I just want to get rid of it and do 10 motif RG GMOP MTO. When and how do I decide to keep it or let it go? I am having heart attack thinking about the resale loss. Thanks!


Sell it.  It will always scream VCA to you.

Another way to look at your loss is since you don’t wear it and you already paid for it, you currently have 100% loss due to non-usage.
Sell and put the money to good use. Get something you will really wear.

And… I will say congratulations to you for realizing this!  Pat yourself on the back!  Some people can’t ever let go, they keep hoping they will love it, they never do, and it is 100% money wasted.


----------



## Vermeer

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> Can’t seem to find VCA regrets thread, so posting here. Also I am kind of unsure if I regret it enough to let the necklace go.
> I usually stick to 10 motif necklaces and smaller pendants but with GMOP I decided I wanted variety and got the Magic pendant. I have had it for a while now and I feel it only looks good on me when the chain is doubled and the other lengths look odd in person. I also find it screaming “VCA”. I don’t know what I was thinking keeping this pendant when I had returned Onyx, WMOP and Malachite magic pendants for the above stated reasons.
> Sometimes I feel it is a change from other necklaces I have and a lot of times I just want to get rid of it and do 10 motif RG GMOP MTO. When and how do I decide to keep it or let it go? I am having heart attack thinking about the resale loss. Thanks!


If you don't like it, I agree that you should cut your loss and get something you love. Speaking as a frequent MA pendant wearer, I truly don't understand why the magic pendant is louder than say 10 motif? It's one big clover instead of 10 little ones. They all scream VCA to me.


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> Thank you for your insights
> Agree on many of the points
> I  ve tried on several liane necklaces, but prefer the heritage precursors
> ive also tried on a few things at Fred Leighton that are more heritage in feeling
> my appt is somewhat exploratory
> i cannot wait to hear about your next vca visit
> hugs
> 
> ETA: I’m not a fan of Kisselstein cord, but I do like some dunay


My two cents... give up on a long VCA necklace.   I know.. heresy, but you certainly have tried!  My thoughts are if it didn't speak to you the first time, it won't speak to you the next time unless you force yourself to love it.  Which of course if you do that, you will rarely wear it, so there is no point to me in buying something you only "like" vs. "love". 

I say this from my recent experiences as I have certainly tried as well. I've been trying to love pieces I previously dismissed (Magic, Butterfly).  I like them ok, but I do not love them.  When tryin them on, the instant ear-to-ear grin I get is just not there, so I passed. That said, I could get desperate, so I reserve the right to change my mind (seriously doubt it as I am not an impulse buyer).     

Mow what big long necklace to get... Crazy thought here... 
First, to frame this... you have the gorgeous Verdura cuff, you want a long necklace, you don't mind the heavy metal look of Liane, you like YG... 
How about the bold Aegean necklace?  I love this necklace.  It is super bold, screams heavy metal, yet it is so artistic.  It is an amazing use of pure metal. The links flow, like liquid metal, there is no harsh edge.  I think of Aegean as a softer version of the Curb link.  The Aegean is crispy and bold, but if you really look at the design of the links, the edges are soft and sensual, like they were meant to be caressed.  The Aegean collection is meant to evoke the waves of the sea, hence the name Aegean, for the Agean Sea. It is a feminine bold link which you rarely see.  Most links are very masculine bold (e.g. Curb link).  

Aegean comes in YG, in 20" and 30":   Elsa Peretti® Aegean toggle necklace in 18k gold. | Tiffany & Co. 
Just a thought... you might hate it, but I want to share it just in case you are not familiar.


----------



## lynne_ross

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> Can’t seem to find VCA regrets thread, so posting here. Also I am kind of unsure if I regret it enough to let the necklace go.
> I usually stick to 10 motif necklaces and smaller pendants but with GMOP I decided I wanted variety and got the Magic pendant. I have had it for a while now and I feel it only looks good on me when the chain is doubled and the other lengths look odd in person. I also find it screaming “VCA”. I don’t know what I was thinking keeping this pendant when I had returned Onyx, WMOP and Malachite magic pendants for the above stated reasons.
> Sometimes I feel it is a change from other necklaces I have and a lot of times I just want to get rid of it and do 10 motif RG GMOP MTO. When and how do I decide to keep it or let it go? I am having heart attack thinking about the resale loss. Thanks!


It sounds like you don’t love it and would use the $ to buy something else. So I would just sell it. Think of it as paying a bit of $ to try a piece out. Now you know the style does not work for you.


----------



## BigAkoya

neeksbee said:


> Hi ladies! Would love your help since I’m currently having decision paralysis lol I’m deciding on which 5 motif bracelet to add to my collection. I don’t baby my jewelry, even fine jewelry, and I’m ok with eventual wear & tear on a piece. I’d rather have something that I love and goes through life with me rather than something I have to keep in a safe.
> 
> I’m between the MOP, BA, onyx, guilloche, and hammered bracelet. I tried on a friend’s MOP and LOVED it but am very worried about MOP in the water (showers, working out, etc). I ordered the guilloche because it’s gorgeous and it’s sturdy as it’s solid gold (I’m ok with small scratches and won’t be stacking it). Don’t love the idea of an onyx bracelet as I already have a onyx pendant so thinking something other than onyx. Love BA but maybe not neutral enough for everyday wear? Hammered seems most practical but I don’t love it for some reason so that’s why I went with guilloche.
> 
> Only other jewelry I wear is a YG family heirloom and my platinum ering. Would love your help!!! Am I missing anything here? Would you suggest something other than guilloche?!


If you love the MOP, I would get it.  It is a beautiful stone and makes your skin glow.  

Guilloche is also nice, but it is a lot of gold shiny metal. 

I think both are nice, but for me, I love MOP.  It’s beyond beautiful to me with it’s soft glow.  

MOP will pop with those motifs.  Guilloche will make a gold metal statement.  It’s all preference.  

I vote MOP all the way!  Good luck!


----------



## nicole0612

lynne_ross said:


> It sounds like you don’t love it and would use the $ to buy something else. So I would just sell it. Think of it as paying a bit of $ to try a piece out. Now you know the style does not work for you.


I second this advice, this is exactly the sentiment I was going to express.


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> My two cents... give up on a long VCA necklace.   I know.. heresy, but you certainly have tried!  My thoughts are if it didn't speak to you the first time, it won't speak to you the next time unless you force yourself to love it.  Which of course if you do that, you will rarely wear it, so there is no point to me in buying something you only "like" vs. "love".
> 
> I say this from my recent experiences as I have certainly tried as well. I've been trying to love pieces I previously dismissed (Magic, Butterfly).  I like them ok, but I do not love them.  When tryin them on, the instant ear-to-ear grin I get is just not there, so I passed. That said, I could get desperate, so I reserve the right to change my mind (seriously doubt it as I am not an impulse buyer).
> 
> Mow what big long necklace to get... Crazy thought here...
> First, to frame this... you have the gorgeous Verdura cuff, you want a long necklace, you don't mind the heavy metal look of Liane, you like YG...
> How about the bold Aegean necklace?  I love this necklace.  It is super bold, screams heavy metal, yet it is so artistic.  It is an amazing use of pure metal. The links flow, like liquid metal, there is no harsh edge.  I think of Aegean as a softer version of the Curb link.  The Aegean is crispy and bold, but if you really look at the design of the links, the edges are soft and sensual, like they were meant to be caressed.  The Aegean collection is meant to evoke the waves of the sea, hence the name Aegean, for the Agean Sea. It is a feminine bold link which you rarely see.  Most links are very masculine bold (e.g. Curb link).
> 
> Aegean comes in YG, in 20" and 30":   Elsa Peretti® Aegean toggle necklace in 18k gold. | Tiffany & Co.
> Just a thought... you might hate it, but I want to share it just in case you are not familiar.


Thank you so much for sharing your insights plus the recommendation of the Aegean! Will put it on the list to try on!
hugs

PS I love the Verdura curb link; the SS enlarged variant; and many others  @etoupebirkin and @Happyish also have provided a great deal of food for thought. I am so grateful to all of the members here who are generous with their expertise. I am learning a lot!


----------



## 880

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> Can’t seem to find VCA regrets thread, so posting here. Also I am kind of unsure if I regret it enough to let the necklace go.
> I usually stick to 10 motif necklaces and smaller pendants but with GMOP I decided I wanted variety and got the Magic pendant. I have had it for a while now and I feel it only *looks good on me when the chain is doubled* and the other lengths look odd in person. I also find it screaming “VCA”. I don’t know what I was thinking keeping this pendant when I had returned Onyx, WMOP and Malachite magic pendants for the above stated reasons.
> Sometimes I feel *it is a change from other necklaces* I have and a lot of times I just want to get rid of it and do 10 motif RG GMOP MTO. When and how do I decide to keep it or let it go? I am having heart attack thinking about the resale loss. Thanks!


i looked at your pros and cons, and in the end, I felt that the pros were stronger in your para above. But of course you know bests what is in your heart

there is something about the GMOP that has you hesitating to return

IMO rehoming something too soon only leads to me repurchasing the same thing

a 10 motif RG GMOP MTO is a different animal altogether. but all the Alhambra collection screams VCA to me.

id be interested in hearing the rest of your thought process once you decide! i don’t think there is a clear cut right or wrong answerm as it is probably different for everyone


----------



## DeryaHm

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> Can’t seem to find VCA regrets thread, so posting here. Also I am kind of unsure if I regret it enough to let the necklace go.
> I usually stick to 10 motif necklaces and smaller pendants but with GMOP I decided I wanted variety and got the Magic pendant. I have had it for a while now and I feel it only looks good on me when the chain is doubled and the other lengths look odd in person. I also find it screaming “VCA”. I don’t know what I was thinking keeping this pendant when I had returned Onyx, WMOP and Malachite magic pendants for the above stated reasons.
> Sometimes I feel it is a change from other necklaces I have and a lot of times I just want to get rid of it and do 10 motif RG GMOP MTO. When and how do I decide to keep it or let it go? I am having heart attack thinking about the resale loss. Thanks!



I’m in the same position wrt a magic pendant. I thought I’d love it, the stone is beautiful and I just never wear it. Doubled it screams logo to me (in response to someone below I think it’s because it’s just one so it’s big and loud). Long I like it in theory but it’s just not me. I started watching Russian Doll s2 and the main character wears a krugerrand pendant that makes me think of the magic.

Anyway, I’m not caught up on the loss of reselling. For me it’s that mine, a blue agate, is this gorgeous blue, so I keep trying to convince myself I’ll make it work.

I should listen to the wise advice others have given you and you should too. Just acknowledging it’s hard to say goodbye! I thought I’d love it.


----------



## 880

nightbefore said:


> @880 both are out of my price range but I just wanted to say I love button d’or necklace, especially the lapis and turquoise one. If you try them please post pictures for the eye candy


VCA didn’t have the lapis turquoise, but I did try on black and green (99K?) and also a carnelian one (95K). Oddly, for me, I think I liked the carnelian one better. Sadly I liked the choker more than the pendant (44K). The earrings seem lighter carnelian in the photos but seemed closer in color in person. I didn’t try them bc I have chunky lobes, and I didn’t want to struggle. I also have issues with my piercings and weight, so I don’t wear earrings as much. (I’ve taken note of every point @BigAkoya has made re earring modification, just in case I fall madly in love with something so,sday 

For the price, I’m  just not sure I will get cost per wear out of the choker. My SA basically said it’s not cost per wear for this kind of thing, but if it fulfills a necessary function/ fills an empty niche. I’m still thinkinh the Bulgari tubogas serpenti necklace is better value, but I’m keeping an open mind. Of course all this is a very privileged issue to have, and I am cognizant of that.








i tried other things on, like watches and a white gold ludo bracelet, but those paled in comparison





ETA: in the boutique, the carnelian choker was the forerunner. Looking at the pics, I’m not so sure. Lol
there wasn’t much in the heritage case that appealed, so I skipped it.


----------



## Happyish

880 said:


> VCA didn’t have the lapis turquoise, but I did try on black and green and also a carnelian one. Oddly I think I liked the carnelian one better. Sadly I liked the choker (95K more than the pendant (44K)
> 
> im just not sure I will get cost per wear out of it. My SA basically said it’s not cost per wear for this kind of thing, but if it fulfills a necessary function/ fills an empty niche. I’m still thinkinh the Bulgari tubogas serpenti necklace is better value, but I’m keeping an open mind.
> 
> View attachment 5389606
> View attachment 5389607
> View attachment 5389608
> View attachment 5389609
> View attachment 5389610
> View attachment 5389618
> 
> i tried other things on, like watches and a white gold ludo bracelet, but those paled in comparison
> View attachment 5389612
> View attachment 5389615
> View attachment 5389616
> View attachment 5389617


I like the Cadenas watch on you . . .


----------



## 880

Happyish said:


> I like the Cadenas watch on you . . .


Thank you. I tried on the diamond and plain YG versions and liked the plain one the best, but now I’m thinking of everything in terms of fractional cost of the pendant or necklace Lol. I will say that I have a renewed appreciation for the buton d’or lineup 
hugs


----------



## Happyish

If I didn't already own mine . . .


----------



## Notorious Pink

Happyish said:


> If I didn't already own mine . . . This isn't carnelian but may be more versatile. The seller is wonderful-very trustworthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Van Cleef & Arpels 'Bouton d'Or' Diamond Necklace in 18K Rose and White Gold for sale from Beladora
> 
> 
> The cheval necklace designed as three rows of paillettes in rose and white gold, each set with a round brilliant diamond, all in 18k. Includes manufacturer's box and paperwork. The retail price in 2021 was $106,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.beladora.com


One of my favorite pieces!


----------



## DeryaHm

As an update on my BA Magic saga, I did finally wear it with a plain white top today and it looked ok. I tried this weird thing where I looped the chain and fastened the clasp around the chain. Hard to explain l, gets it to a nice lengthy but looks messy. Anyway, maybe I’ll hold onto it for now… weirdly to me it doesn’t seem as large/loud at this length


----------



## tenshix

Safa said:


> As an update on my BA Magic saga, I did finally wear it with a plain white top today and it looked ok. I tried this weird thing where I looped the chain and fastened the clasp around the chain. Hard to explain l, gets it to a nice lengthy but looks messy. Anyway, maybe I’ll hold onto it for now… weirdly to me it doesn’t seem as large/loud at this length
> 
> View attachment 5389680



I think it looks beautiful on you, especially with that white top! I like this length on you.


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> VCA didn’t have the lapis turquoise, but I did try on black and green (99K?) and also a carnelian one (95K). Oddly, for me, I think I liked the carnelian one better. Sadly I liked the choker more than the pendant (44K). The earrings seem lighter carnelian in the photos but seemed closer in color in person. I didn’t try them bc I have chunky lobes, and I didn’t want to struggle. I also have issues with my piercings and weight, so I don’t wear earrings as much. (I’ve taken note of every point @BigAkoya has made re earring modification, just in case I fall madly in love with something so,sday
> 
> For the price, I’m  just not sure I will get cost per wear out of the choker. My SA basically said it’s not cost per wear for this kind of thing, but if it fulfills a necessary function/ fills an empty niche. I’m still thinkinh the Bulgari tubogas serpenti necklace is better value, but I’m keeping an open mind. Of course all this is a very privileged issue to have, and I am cognizant of that.
> 
> View attachment 5389606
> View attachment 5389607
> View attachment 5389608
> View attachment 5389609
> View attachment 5389610
> View attachment 5389618
> 
> i tried other things on, like watches and a white gold ludo bracelet, but those paled in comparison
> View attachment 5389612
> View attachment 5389615
> View attachment 5389616
> View attachment 5389617
> 
> ETA: in the boutique, the carnelian choker was the forerunner. Looking at the pics, I’m not so sure. Lol
> there wasn’t much in the heritage case that appealed, so I skipped it.


I love the long pendant on you. 
To me, sometimes a long pendant with a clean upper neck is beyond gorgeous.  Necks do not always have to be covered with bling. Often times, there is allure in the look of beautiful, bare neck. 

For me, when I see the photo of you with the long pendant, the eye first sees the pop of the pendant. You can't miss the pendant, so the eye stays there for a few seconds, in awe.   The eye then moves up the long chain to see what's next and then stop at the serene beauty of your bare neck.  A very smooth flow to me.  I love that look.  It's very slimming also; the line is very elongated, no interruption. 

Also, not to dissect your photos, the long pendant hangs great on you which is equally as important.  Sometimes a long chain with a big pendant at the bottom is tough to wear due to the weight.  Yours makes a perfect V... no going through valleys, squished to look like a two-lane highway between two mountains (the dreaded Y instead of the perfect V) if you know what I mean.  It's perfect on you. Of all the pieces in your photos, I vote the long pendant, but only if you really love it. 

That said... I think you should skip as my gut feels says it's not giving you that immediate ear-to-ear grin.  Maybe just dive in and get the Bulgari.  I think Serpenti is more you anyway, not VCA.  I see you as the 21st century Maria Felix, and I say that in the most complimentary way. Maria was so avant-garde.  Maria... big crocodile wrapped around her neck.  @880... big snake wrapped around her neck!  That necklace would make an awesome statement piece, a big conversation starter for sure!


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> I love the long pendant on you.
> To me, sometimes a long pendant with a clean upper neck is beyond gorgeous.  Necks do not always have to be covered with bling. Often times, there is allure in the look of beautiful, bare neck.
> 
> For me, when I see the photo of you with the long pendant, the eye first sees the pop of the pendant. You can't miss the pendant, so the eye stays there for a few seconds, in awe.   The eye then moves up the long chain to see what's next and then stop at the serene beauty of your bare neck.  A very smooth flow to me.  I love that look.  It's very slimming also; the line is very elongated, no interruption.
> 
> Also, not to dissect your photos, the long pendant hangs great on you which is equally as important.  Sometimes a long chain with a big pendant at the bottom is tough to wear due to the weight.  Yours makes a perfect V... no going through valleys, squished to look like a two-lane highway between two mountains (the dreaded Y instead of the perfect V) if you know what I mean.  It's perfect on you. Of all the pieces in your photos, I vote the long pendant, but only if you really love it.
> 
> That said... I think you should skip as my gut feels says it's not giving you that immediate ear-to-ear grin.  Maybe just dive in and get the Bulgari.  I think Serpenti is more you anyway, not VCA.  I see you as the 21st century Maria Felix, and I say that in the most complimentary way. Maria was so avant-garde.  Maria... big crocodile wrapped around her neck.  @880... big snake wrapped around her neck!  That necklace would make an awesome statement piece, a big conversation starter for sure!


Thank you so much for all of your advice and kind words! i appreciate all of your insights!
if another member posted that they could not decide between two necklaces, I know I would say skip both, which is consistent with your advice too! Hugs


----------



## Happyish

880 said:


> VCA didn’t have the lapis turquoise, but I did try on black and green (99K?) and also a carnelian one (95K). Oddly, for me, I think I liked the carnelian one better. Sadly I liked the choker more than the pendant (44K). The earrings seem lighter carnelian in the photos but seemed closer in color in person. I didn’t try them bc I have chunky lobes, and I didn’t want to struggle. I also have issues with my piercings and weight, so I don’t wear earrings as much. (I’ve taken note of every point @BigAkoya has made re earring modification, just in case I fall madly in love with something so,sday
> 
> For the price, I’m  just not sure I will get cost per wear out of the choker. My SA basically said it’s not cost per wear for this kind of thing, but if it fulfills a necessary function/ fills an empty niche. I’m still thinkinh the Bulgari tubogas serpenti necklace is better value, but I’m keeping an open mind. Of course all this is a very privileged issue to have, and I am cognizant of that.
> 
> View attachment 5389606
> View attachment 5389607
> View attachment 5389608
> View attachment 5389609
> View attachment 5389610
> View attachment 5389618
> 
> i tried other things on, like watches and a white gold ludo bracelet, but those paled in comparison
> View attachment 5389612
> View attachment 5389615
> View attachment 5389616
> View attachment 5389617
> 
> ETA: in the boutique, the carnelian choker was the forerunner. Looking at the pics, I’m not so sure. Lol
> there wasn’t much in the heritage case that appealed, so I skipped it.


These modeling shots are so much fun!Thank you for posting.


----------



## 880

Happyish said:


> These modeling shots are so much fun!Thank you for posting.


Thank you for all of the insight, knowledge, and expertise that you have so generously shared! Hugs


----------



## Happyish

880 said:


> Thank you for all of the insight, knowledge, and expertise that you have so generously shared! Hugs


You're so sweet! I love jewelry, so I research the heck out of things. Happy to share the little I know.


----------



## nightbefore

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> Can’t seem to find VCA regrets thread, so posting here. Also I am kind of unsure if I regret it enough to let the necklace go.
> I usually stick to 10 motif necklaces and smaller pendants but with GMOP I decided I wanted variety and got the Magic pendant. I have had it for a while now and I feel it only looks good on me when the chain is doubled and the other lengths look odd in person. I also find it screaming “VCA”. I don’t know what I was thinking keeping this pendant when I had returned Onyx, WMOP and Malachite magic pendants for the above stated reasons.
> Sometimes I feel it is a change from other necklaces I have and a lot of times I just want to get rid of it and do 10 motif RG GMOP MTO. When and how do I decide to keep it or let it go? I am having heart attack thinking about the resale loss. Thanks!


I understand your point,


Safa said:


> As an update on my BA Magic saga, I did finally wear it with a plain white top today and it looked ok. I tried this weird thing where I looped the chain and fastened the clasp around the chain. Hard to explain l, gets it to a nice lengthy but looks messy. Anyway, maybe I’ll hold onto it for now… weirdly to me it doesn’t seem as large/loud at this length
> 
> View attachment 5389680


I think with magic necklaces it depends on what you wear. Giving an example, I have the MOP and if I wear it on bare skin, it blends into my skin. In that case it gives a nice glow to my skin without screaming logo or anything (same with white, beige or ecru clothing). Tbh, in MOP it is even hard to recognize the clover shape on someone , maybe it is some sort of an optical illusion. I would assume a similar effect on GMOP (@innerpeace85) . Maybe it is because they are stones that have dimension so it takes the eye away from the clover shape. That being said, I realized that I do not wear my magic very often. For me the reason is different though, I like in on long setting and since I am someone that babies stuff, I am afraid it will get damaged. I recently found a wonderful length for my magic, I am hoping to wear it much more often this way… I bought some V neck tops (I rarely wear V necks but I thought it was worth to try compared to the loss selling the necklace) both with long sleeves and sleeveless. I don’t have an example now but they are not with thin straps. Their straps are quite thick, they end up almost where shoulders end. I wear them as shown in photo and this way it is so stunning and looks very mystical and delicate. Combine them with some plain small studs (can be diamond or pearl or just gold) or skip the earrings. This combo looks to me very casual and cool chic. I hope it also works for you 
Also another advantage of magic is the chain. I use it for attaching other pendants, I know I could get the chain from elsewhere for much cheaper but I love the VCA chains, they are so sparkly! I also saw some people on this forum using the motif on their 20s or 10s and it looked fabulous!


----------



## nightbefore

880 said:


> VCA didn’t have the lapis turquoise, but I did try on black and green (99K?) and also a carnelian one (95K). Oddly, for me, I think I liked the carnelian one better. Sadly I liked the choker more than the pendant (44K). The earrings seem lighter carnelian in the photos but seemed closer in color in person. I didn’t try them bc I have chunky lobes, and I didn’t want to struggle. I also have issues with my piercings and weight, so I don’t wear earrings as much. (I’ve taken note of every point @BigAkoya has made re earring modification, just in case I fall madly in love with something so,sday
> 
> For the price, I’m  just not sure I will get cost per wear out of the choker. My SA basically said it’s not cost per wear for this kind of thing, but if it fulfills a necessary function/ fills an empty niche. I’m still thinkinh the Bulgari tubogas serpenti necklace is better value, but I’m keeping an open mind. Of course all this is a very privileged issue to have, and I am cognizant of that.
> 
> View attachment 5389606
> View attachment 5389607
> View attachment 5389608
> View attachment 5389609
> View attachment 5389610
> View attachment 5389618
> 
> i tried other things on, like watches and a white gold ludo bracelet, but those paled in comparison
> View attachment 5389612
> View attachment 5389615
> View attachment 5389616
> View attachment 5389617
> 
> ETA: in the boutique, the carnelian choker was the forerunner. Looking at the pics, I’m not so sure. Lol
> there wasn’t much in the heritage case that appealed, so I skipped it.


I think you are right, choker looks fabulous on you! IMO, button d’or compliments your beautiful verdura cuff. Together they are striking. It gives me all that ancient goddess vibes! I know snakes can also remind ancient jewelry but a different kind (ancient greek vs ancient egyptian). I would choose a stone combination that fits your verdura cuff and wear them like goddess!   I never thought I would post a cartoon here but this came closest to my imagination


----------



## 880

nightbefore said:


> I think you are right, choker looks fabulous on you! IMO, button d’or compliments your beautiful verdura cuff. Together they are striking. It gives me all that ancient goddess vibes! I know snakes can also remind ancient jewelry but a different kind (ancient greek vs ancient egyptian). I would choose a stone combination that fits your verdura cuff and wear them like goddess!   I never thought I would post a cartoon here but this came closest to my imagination


Wow, thank you so much!


----------



## Happyish

neeksbee said:


> Hi ladies! Would love your help since I’m currently having decision paralysis lol I’m deciding on which 5 motif bracelet to add to my collection. I don’t baby my jewelry, even fine jewelry, and I’m ok with eventual wear & tear on a piece. I’d rather have something that I love and goes through life with me rather than something I have to keep in a safe.
> 
> I’m between the MOP, BA, onyx, guilloche, and hammered bracelet. I tried on a friend’s MOP and LOVED it but am very worried about MOP in the water (showers, working out, etc). I ordered the guilloche because it’s gorgeous and it’s sturdy as it’s solid gold (I’m ok with small scratches and won’t be stacking it). Don’t love the idea of an onyx bracelet as I already have a onyx pendant so thinking something other than onyx. Love BA but maybe not neutral enough for everyday wear? Hammered seems most practical but I don’t love it for some reason so that’s why I went with guilloche.
> 
> Only other jewelry I wear is a YG family heirloom and my platinum ering. Would love your help!!! Am I missing anything here? Would you suggest something other than guilloche?!


Van Cleef is Fine Jewelry. Period.
If you intend to wear your necklace 24/7, including in the shower, pool, without being careful of touching it with sunscreen, hairspray, perfume or body lotion, etc. stay away from any of the stones. There is no question the MOP will be destroyed. Perhaps the sturdiest of the stones would be the onyx, but given your intended use, that too will show wear, tear and fading in short order.
Moreover, you've already said you don't love the onyx, and you don't love the hammered gold, so these two shouldn't even be up for consideration.
The guilloche is very elegant, and of all the options you've mentioned will be the hardiest for the manner in which you intend to wear your necklace.
However, as a final thought--you're putting a lot of money into a single item. I would think you'd want it to look new as long as possible. We're all different but I wouldn't exactly say that removing a necklace before going to bed, working out or showering is "babying it." That kind of use can put unintended stress of the clasp and cause other damage as well.
I graduated from wearing things 24/7 to babying my jewelry. I stretched out the band of an expensive watch, other pieces had dings and scratches that could never be removed, colored stones faded, clasps broke and I completely wore off the finish of a gorgeous necklace amongst other things. On one hand, I'm proud I wore them to death. On the other, they died! So I learned the hard way. With this kind of use, my pieces couldn't withstand the test of time.
Currently, I wear my jewelry all the time-everyday but not 24/7. I'm careful, but not crazy (okay, just a little). I put my jewelry on before I leave the house. I take it off when I come home, unless I decide to wear it around the house for the fun of it--but if it's a bracelet or ring-no cooking or cleaning or anything else. Pieces I've had 20-years plus show next to no signs of wear. So, think about it.


----------



## citykitty24

@880 Love all these modeling shots. So fun!

Meanwhile, I just heard from my SA that the piece I had ordered 6 weeks ago came into the boutique. I will have it this weekend and am getting excited...


----------



## Happyish

citykitty24 said:


> @880 Love all these modeling shots. So fun!
> 
> Meanwhile, I just heard from my SA that the piece I had ordered 6 weeks ago came into the boutique. I will have it this weekend and am getting excited...


Can you share? Inquiring minds want to know . . .


----------



## citykitty24

Happyish said:


> Can you share? Inquiring minds want to know . . .



Sure! The vintage Alhambra pendant in YG pave.


----------



## Happyish

citykitty24 said:


> Sure! The vintage Alhambra pendant in YG pave.


How lovely! Can't wait to see . . .


----------



## EpiFanatic

880 said:


> VCA didn’t have the lapis turquoise, but I did try on black and green (99K?) and also a carnelian one (95K). Oddly, for me, I think I liked the carnelian one better. Sadly I liked the choker more than the pendant (44K). The earrings seem lighter carnelian in the photos but seemed closer in color in person. I didn’t try them bc I have chunky lobes, and I didn’t want to struggle. I also have issues with my piercings and weight, so I don’t wear earrings as much. (I’ve taken note of every point @BigAkoya has made re earring modification, just in case I fall madly in love with something so,sday
> 
> For the price, I’m  just not sure I will get cost per wear out of the choker. My SA basically said it’s not cost per wear for this kind of thing, but if it fulfills a necessary function/ fills an empty niche. I’m still thinkinh the Bulgari tubogas serpenti necklace is better value, but I’m keeping an open mind. Of course all this is a very privileged issue to have, and I am cognizant of that.
> 
> View attachment 5389606
> View attachment 5389607
> View attachment 5389608
> View attachment 5389609
> View attachment 5389610
> View attachment 5389618
> 
> i tried other things on, like watches and a white gold ludo bracelet, but those paled in comparison
> View attachment 5389612
> View attachment 5389615
> View attachment 5389616
> View attachment 5389617
> 
> ETA: in the boutique, the carnelian choker was the forerunner. Looking at the pics, I’m not so sure. Lol
> there wasn’t much in the heritage case that appealed, so I skipped it.


Sorry. The chokers got me, fabulous, bold, unique yet still so elegant. My first choice for you is the carnelian too, with the other one second. For that price, I would not bother with the others.


----------



## Klaneckya

citykitty24 said:


> Sure! The vintage Alhambra pendant in YG pave.


Hi, do you mind sharing how long the order took. I placed order for the pave earrings in LA, paid 30% deposit and SA said at least 6 months. Just curious how long yours took and if anyone else put order for pave earrings/timeline.
Thank you.


----------



## citykitty24

Thank you, @Happyish !

@Klaneckya It took about 6 weeks for the pave pendant, so not nearly as long as you were quoted. However, my SA did say that earrings are taking the longest and are the hardest to get right now.


----------



## valerie_hh

Anyone know why earrings are so out of stock?


----------



## Klaneckya

citykitty24 said:


> Thank you, @Happyish !
> 
> @Klaneckya It took about 6 weeks for the pave pendant, so not nearly as long as you were quoted. However, my SA did say that earrings are taking the longest and are the hardest to get right now.


Thank yiu.


----------



## 114

Hi everyone,

just out of interest how long is VCA in your countries taking to remove links off a bracelet?

I’m based in London and all boutiques have said 8 weeks!!!

this just seems crazy to me to have a few links removed..


----------



## kelsenia

114 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> just out of interest how long is VCA in your countries taking to remove links off a bracelet?
> 
> I’m based in London and all boutiques have said 8 weeks!!!
> 
> this just seems crazy to me to have a few links removed..


I’m in the US but I’ve had it take 1-1.5 weeks on average, and never more than 2 weeks.


----------



## 114

kelsenia said:


> I’m in the US but I’ve had it take 1-1.5 weeks on average, and never more than 2 weeks.



thank you! Even their website says it should take no more than 2 weeks but unfortunately there is a back log in London so it’s 8 weeks 

feels sad to buy something I can’t wear for 2 months


----------



## kelsenia

114 said:


> thank you! Even their website says it should take no more than 2 weeks but unfortunately there is a back log in London so it’s 8 weeks
> 
> feels sad to buy something I can’t wear for 2 months


In general, SAs tend to overestimate time for pieces to come in (usually in the case of an SO/not in stock etc), so this could also be that. 
2 months is not too long in the total lifetime of the piece and it is better for it to fit correctly!


----------



## tenshix

114 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> just out of interest how long is VCA in your countries taking to remove links off a bracelet?
> 
> I’m based in London and all boutiques have said 8 weeks!!!
> 
> this just seems crazy to me to have a few links removed..



It depends on the boutique and where they’re sending it to, plus how many other client adjustments are being made. In Beverly Hills they’ve taken anywhere from 1 week to 3-4 weeks. In Singapore they’ve done 1-2 weeks. 8 weeks seems very long but perhaps they only have one certified workshop and it’s backlogged with all the recent purchases?

Sometimes SAs also give longer timelines to manage your expectations and when it finishes faster it becomes a nice surprise. If you want to and are comfortable with it you could try wearing the bracelet dangling off 1 motif for a while until the timelines shorten. But a perfect fit would be best of course!


----------



## 114

kelsenia said:


> In general, SAs tend to overestimate time for pieces to come in (usually in the case of an SO/not in stock etc), so this could also be that.
> 2 months is not too long in the total lifetime of the piece and it is better for it to fit correctly!



yes definitely agree with you there!


----------



## 114

tenshix said:


> It depends on the boutique and where they’re sending it to, plus how many other client adjustments are being made. In Beverly Hills they’ve taken anywhere from 1 week to 3-4 weeks. In Singapore they’ve done 1-2 weeks. 8 weeks seems very long but perhaps they only have one certified workshop and it’s backlogged with all the recent purchases?
> 
> Sometimes SAs also give longer timelines to manage your expectations and when it finishes faster it becomes a nice surprise. If you want to and are comfortable with it you could try wearing the bracelet dangling off 1 motif for a while until the timelines shorten. But a perfect fit would be best of course!



yes he mentioned that a lot of clients are purchasing abroad on their travels and bringing it to London for adjustments so there’s a large backlog.

I don’t even have the bracelet haha they’re keeping it so can’t wear it with one motif dangling but given it’s malachite I didn’t want to do that.

I’ll just have to be patient

thank you TPFers!


----------



## missie1

114 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> just out of interest how long is VCA in your countries taking to remove links off a bracelet?
> 
> I’m based in London and all boutiques have said 8 weeks!!!
> 
> this just seems crazy to me to have a few links removed..


It’s taken up to 3 weeks and I’m in us.


----------



## RosieSparkles

114 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> just out of interest how long is VCA in your countries taking to remove links off a bracelet?
> 
> I’m based in London and all boutiques have said 8 weeks!!!
> 
> this just seems crazy to me to have a few links removed..


You are not alone! I purchased the hammered gold 5 motif last week from the Bond Street boutique, and was told it was a 8 week wait also for resize.


----------



## 1Macan

114 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> just out of interest how long is VCA in your countries taking to remove links off a bracelet?
> 
> I’m based in London and all boutiques have said 8 weeks!!!
> 
> this just seems crazy to me to have a few links removed..


8 weeks is crazy long! I bought my bracelet from the boutique on Sunday afternoon and got it delivered on Friday morning.


----------



## 114

missie1 said:


> It’s taken up to 3 weeks and I’m in us.


Thank you


----------



## 114

RosieSparkles said:


> You are not alone! I purchased the hammered gold 5 motif last week from the Bond Street boutique, and was told it was a 8 week wait also for resize.


 It’s annoying it’s all of London!


----------



## 114

1Macan said:


> 8 weeks is crazy long! I bought my bracelet from the boutique on Sunday afternoon and got it delivered on Friday morning.



that’s amazing! Are you in the UK by any chance?


----------



## 1Macan

114 said:


> that’s amazing! Are you in the UK by any chance?


Nope but I wish i was! I bought my bracelet in Vegas and they shipped it to California. This happened early this month in the first week of April so not sure if they were not busy that time.


----------



## 114

1Macan said:


> Nope but I wish i was! I bought my bracelet in Vegas and they shipped it to California. This happened early this month in the first week of April so not sure if they were not busy that time.


That’s amazing! I hope you’re enjoying your bracelet


----------



## rosebean

trying regular and sweet clover bangle. They don’t have my size (small or XS), the one I tried is medium. 
Would love to hear your unreserved opinion please:
1. WG vs. YG
2. Regular or sweet size
Thank you in advance!


----------



## missie1

rosebean said:


> trying regular and sweet clover bangle.
> Would love to hear your unreserved opinion:
> 1. WG vs. YG
> 2. Regular or sweet size
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5392981


I love the sweet as it’s great layering piece that compliments the Alhambra’s so well.  It’s not a substitute for the regular clover.  The regular clover is great and is great as stand alone piece


----------



## DS2006

rosebean said:


> trying regular and sweet clover bangle. They don’t have my size (small or XS), the one I tried is medium.
> Would love to hear your unreserved opinion please:
> 1. WG vs. YG
> 2. Regular or sweet size
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5392981


Do you mean to wear with your Love or not?


----------



## rosebean

DS2006 said:


> Do you mean to wear with your Love or not?


I never take off the Love, so I guess I have to wear them together.


----------



## rosebean

missie1 said:


> I love the sweet as it’s great layering piece that compliments the Alhambra’s so well.  It’s not a substitute for the regular clover.  The regular clover is great and is great as stand alone piece


I like the sweet too. But giving up the regular size makes me sad as the regular clover has been on my mind for a long time.


----------



## DS2006

rosebean said:


> I like the sweet too. But giving up the regular size makes me sad as the regular clover has been on my mind for a long time.


I love regular Clover the most, but honestly, I don't love it with the Love. Can you wear it on the other arm?


----------



## Candy_landy

114 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> just out of interest how long is VCA in your countries taking to remove links off a bracelet?
> 
> I’m based in London and all boutiques have said 8 weeks!!!
> 
> this just seems crazy to me to have a few links removed..


When I went with the same thing after the New Year, my SA told me that it would take 8 weeks too, cause many received their bracelets as a gift and now its a line for this type of service. But I got my bracelet after 3 weeks.


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> trying regular and sweet clover bangle. They don’t have my size (small or XS), the one I tried is medium.
> Would love to hear your unreserved opinion please:
> 1. WG vs. YG
> 2. Regular or sweet size
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5392981


Regular clover bracelet please. It’s the one that I feel most of us are least likely to doubt our choice over.


----------



## BigAkoya

rosebean said:


> trying regular and sweet clover bangle. They don’t have my size (small or XS), the one I tried is medium.
> Would love to hear your unreserved opinion please:
> 1. WG vs. YG
> 2. Regular or sweet size
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5392981


Regular Clover is my choice.  For metal, I like WG, and especially with diamond pieces.  
For you, if you are going to wear it with your Love, which I assume you will, I would get the YG Clover.  
I am not a fan of the Sweet Clover as the clover placement all the way to the edge of the bangle is off to me.  It's not a finished look to me.  I like the milgrain beads to frame the clover as it does in the regular size.


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> Regular clover bracelet please. It’s the one that I feel most of us are least likely to doubt our choice over.


you have all the beautiful perlee bracelets, your experience will definitely be weighed in. thank you!


----------



## rosebean

BigAkoya said:


> Regular Clover is my choice.  For metal, I like WG, and especially with diamond pieces.
> For you, if you are going to wear it with your Love, which I assume you will, I would get the YG Clover.
> I am not a fan of the Sweet Clover as the clover placement all the way to the edge of the bangle is off to me.  It's not a finished look to me.  I like the milgrain beads to frame the clover as it does in the regular size.


thank you very much for your great advice and opinion.


----------



## LoveHMCVXOXO

rosebean said:


> trying regular and sweet clover bangle. They don’t have my size (small or XS), the one I tried is medium.
> Would love to hear your unreserved opinion please:
> 1. WG vs. YG
> 2. Regular or sweet size
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5392981


Gorgeous  Is the medium the largest size at 7.09"? If you don't mind me asking which VCA location you tried this one at? I've been trying to find one of the large size Perlee Clover. Hope we both find the ones that meet our needs !


----------



## BigAkoya

LoveHMCVXOXO said:


> Gorgeous. Is the medium the largest size at 7.09"? If you don't mind me asking since I've been trying to find one of the larger size Perlee's which VCA location you tried this one at? Hope we both find the ones that meet our needs !


Hi! To help out, there are four sizes.... XS, S, M, L.  The 7.09 is the Large.  
Here is a link to help you with sizing in case you were not aware.  As to what size you like, it's preference.  You can see in the chart there is a "wear it tight" and "wear it loose" recommendation.  My wrist is a 5.75", I prefer a looser fit, so I purchased a medium.  

Just FYI.  Hope this helps:  van-cleef-arpels-motif-size-guide-perlee-en.pdf (vancleefarpels.com)


----------



## LoveHMCVXOXO

BigAkoya said:


> Hi! To help out, there are four sizes.... XS, S, M, L.  The 7.09 is the Large.
> Here is a link to help you with sizing in case you were not aware.  As to what size you like, it's preference.  You can see in the chart there is a "wear it tight" and "wear it loose" recommendation.  My wrist is a 5.75", I prefer a looser fit, so I purchased a medium.
> 
> Just FYI.  Hope this helps:  van-cleef-arpels-motif-size-guide-perlee-en.pdf (vancleefarpels.com)


Hi! Actually didn't know there were 4 sizes. Was under the impression there were only 3, but the more you know . Absolutely agree with wanting it to be more roomy .


----------



## EpiFanatic

rosebean said:


> trying regular and sweet clover bangle. They don’t have my size (small or XS), the one I tried is medium.
> Would love to hear your unreserved opinion please:
> 1. WG vs. YG
> 2. Regular or sweet size
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5392981


prob the clover in WG. It just needs to be the right size. Best of luck in finding it.


----------



## rosebean

BigAkoya said:


> Hi! To help out, there are four sizes.... XS, S, M, L.  The 7.09 is the Large.
> Here is a link to help you with sizing in case you were not aware.  As to what size you like, it's preference.  You can see in the chart there is a "wear it tight" and "wear it loose" recommendation.  My wrist is a 5.75", I prefer a looser fit, so I purchased a medium.
> 
> Just FYI.  Hope this helps:  van-cleef-arpels-motif-size-guide-perlee-en.pdf (vancleefarpels.com)


You have so much knowledge about VCA, I feel you know more than the SAs!


----------



## rosebean

EpiFanatic said:


> prob the clover in WG. It just needs to be the right size. Best of luck in finding it.


Thank you! It’s a long wait for another size. The one I tried is spoken for already.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

114 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> just out of interest how long is VCA in your countries taking to remove links off a bracelet?
> 
> I’m based in London and all boutiques have said 8 weeks!!!
> 
> this just seems crazy to me to have a few links removed..



This really does depend on where the boutique is located. The jeweler that handles all 4 VCA boutiques in Vegas turned around my bracelet in 2 days the week of Christmas 2021 when they said he was incredibly backed up and then the following week he did another bracelet for my fiancé and I in one week. The 2 day turnaround I believe was because I begged my SA that I wanted to be able to wear it while on vacation and not have it shipped to me and she made it happen (:


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

1Macan said:


> Nope but I wish i was! I bought my bracelet in Vegas and they shipped it to California. This happened early this month in the first week of April so not sure if they were not busy that time.



Yes Vegas has the best turnaround times for resizing!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

BigAkoya said:


> Regular Clover is my choice.  For metal, I like WG, and especially with diamond pieces.
> For you, if you are going to wear it with your Love, which I assume you will, I would get the YG Clover.
> I am not a fan of the Sweet Clover as the clover placement all the way to the edge of the bangle is off to me.  It's not a finished look to me.  I like the milgrain beads to frame the clover as it does in the regular size.



I concur with BigAkoya’s thoughts on the Sweet Clover. I am not a fan of the clovers touching the edge of the bracelet it almost looks like it’s over the edge very slightly. The regular size is stunning and is such a beautiful standalone piece.


----------



## kelsenia

rosebean said:


> trying regular and sweet clover bangle. They don’t have my size (small or XS), the one I tried is medium.
> Would love to hear your unreserved opinion please:
> 1. WG vs. YG
> 2. Regular or sweet size
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5392981


I actually really like the sweet clover, and I honestly prefer it to the regular. I don’t really have a reasoning why but it just seems more wearable in casual settings than the regular.
In terms of metals, you could do either YG or WG. They’re both pretty with the love.


----------



## glamourbag

rosebean said:


> trying regular and sweet clover bangle. They don’t have my size (small or XS), the one I tried is medium.
> Would love to hear your unreserved opinion please:
> 1. WG vs. YG
> 2. Regular or sweet size
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5392981


White gold and in regular/original. I love the sweet too but as a complimentary accessory. Hope to see it on you soon.


----------



## lisawhit

kelsenia said:


> I actually really like the sweet clover, and I honestly prefer it to the regular. I don’t really have a reasoning why but it just seems more wearable in casual settings than the regular.
> In terms of metals, you could do either YG or WG. They’re both pretty with the love.



I have both of these bracelets and I totally agree...my sweets clover perlee gets worn a lot more than my clover perlee


----------



## missie1

lisawhit said:


> I have both of these bracelets and I totally agree...my sweets clover perlee gets worn a lot more than my clover perlee





rosebean said:


> I like the sweet too. But giving up the regular size makes me sad as the regular clover has been on my mind for a long time.


If your loving the original get that one as you will still end up wanting it.  I have the rg sweet and love it to stack…. I loved from its release and bought it with express purpose to stack. I ordered WG original clover as I felt it was needed for my wg set I’m building.


----------



## rosebean

glamourbag said:


> White gold and in regular/original. I love the sweet too but as a complimentary accessory. Hope to see it on you soon.


Thank you glamourbag, I remember you have the beautiful pave love and clover WG. Question again, even most of my other jewelry (except my engagement ring and wedding band are WG) is YG, would you still recommend WG?


----------



## glamourbag

rosebean said:


> Thank you glamourbag, I remember you have the beautiful pave love and clover WG. Question again, even most of my other jewelry (except my engagement ring and wedding band are WG) is YG, would you still recommend WG?


I think it would depend on whether you wish to mix metal or not. I prefer to either wear all one metal or mix WG with RG  (but not WG with YG) so those were the only two golds I was considering. I think you need to go with the version you are instinctually drawn to. The white gold reflects light beautifully and the beaded trim seems to reflect light just a little bit more than the other golds (in my opinion) HOWEVER, in rose and yellow the diamond clovers themselves stand out a little more because of the contrast between the diamonds and the metal color. If most of your jewelry is YG and you like a uniform gold look, definitely go YG. If you are drawn naturally to the WG but are worried about the fact that you have no other WG pieces, I think that you will find a reason to wear it; whether with your other YG pieces or on its own (the full clover is statement enough to hold its own so no need to worry about that). I will say whichever you choose, its so pretty; I cannot imagine you regretting. I love it enough that I still would love the RG version.


----------



## 114

Candy_landy said:


> When I went with the same thing after the New Year, my SA told me that it would take 8 weeks too, cause many received their bracelets as a gift and now its a line for this type of service. But I got my bracelet after 3 weeks.



thank you! That’s very helpful - hopefully I get mine back sooner too


----------



## 114

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> This really does depend on where the boutique is located. The jeweler that handles all 4 VCA boutiques in Vegas turned around my bracelet in 2 days the week of Christmas 2021 when they said he was incredibly backed up and then the following week he did another bracelet for my fiancé and I in one week. The 2 day turnaround I believe was because I begged my SA that I wanted to be able to wear it while on vacation and not have it shipped to me and she made it happen (:



That’s amazing! my SA did ask when I needed it by so I probably should have said for an event


----------



## rosebean

glamourbag said:


> I think it would depend on whether you wish to mix metal or not. I prefer to either wear all one metal or mix WG with RG  (but not WG with YG) so those were the only two golds I was considering. I think you need to go with the version you are instinctually drawn to. The white gold reflects light beautifully and the beaded trim seems to reflect light just a little bit more than the other golds (in my opinion) HOWEVER, in rose and yellow the diamond clovers themselves stand out a little more because of the contrast between the diamonds and the metal color. If most of your jewelry is YG and you like a uniform gold look, definitely go YG. If you are drawn naturally to the WG but are worried about the fact that you have no other WG pieces, I think that you will find a reason to wear it; whether with your other YG pieces or on its own (the full clover is statement enough to hold its own so no need to worry about that). I will say whichever you choose, its so pretty; I cannot imagine you regretting. I love it enough that I still would love the RG version.


Yes, your RG love with the WG clover pairs beautifully together. 
As for me, I was originally drawn towards YG but after seeing yours and BigAkoya’s WG, and the reason you two picked WG, I started swinging. 
as you and many other ladies said, there is no right or wrong choice, they both are beautiful, and I just hope they would have my size to try soon. 

thank you all for your great opinions.


----------



## Happyish

114 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> just out of interest how long is VCA in your countries taking to remove links off a bracelet?
> 
> I’m based in London and all boutiques have said 8 weeks!!!
> 
> this just seems crazy to me to have a few links removed..


It's been 4 weeks since my earrings were sent for a post replacement. I merely wanted to substitute shorter for longer. I have no idea why it would take so long . . . unless the boutique didn't send them out right away . . . .


----------



## Happyish

rosebean said:


> trying regular and sweet clover bangle. They don’t have my size (small or XS), the one I tried is medium.
> Would love to hear your unreserved opinion please:
> 1. WG vs. YG
> 2. Regular or sweet size
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5392981


The regular clover. Whatever color metal you choose will be the right choice. They're both beautiful.


----------



## Happyish

rosebean said:


> Thank you! It’s a long wait for another size. The one I tried is spoken for already.


Wait for the right size. This is too expensive to buy in a size that isn't quite right.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

For those who do make their purchases online and want to buy before the impending price increase, the Alhambra stock on the VCA website (US) is insane right now! Almost everything is available!


----------



## 114

Happyish said:


> It's been 4 weeks since my earrings were sent for a post replacement. I merely wanted to substitute shorter for longer. I have no idea why it would take so long . . . unless the boutique didn't send them out right away . . . .



Oh no! That’s really annoying! Hope you get them soon!


----------



## rosebean

Happyish said:


> Wait for the right size. This is too expensive to buy in a size that isn't quite right.


Well said. Thank you!


----------



## BigAkoya

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> For those who do make their purchases online and want to buy before the impending price increase, the Alhambra stock on the VCA website (US) is insane right now! Almost everything is available!


Maybe stock is finally back to normal! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

BigAkoya said:


> Maybe stock is finally back to normal! Thanks for sharing.



I was thinking maybe for Mother’s Day they decided to release a bunch of stock?? But after that Cardi B post I’m sure we’re going to feel another wave of no inventory after that ad lol


----------



## Minich

Hi everyone - I've been lurking here for a long time, and am happy to join this community!

I searched for an answer to this question but couldn't find a concrete policy. My SA just told me that I can't return a bracelet that has been resized (Alhambra 5 motif RG GMOP + pave). They resized before sending it to me, and upon wearing it, I didn't feel as though the GMOP suited me and want to exchange for a Perlee sweet clover bracelet.

Is my SA correct here (can't return/exchange a resized but otherwise unworn bracelet), or should I push this with her?

Many thanks for your advice!


----------



## glamourbag

Minich said:


> Hi everyone - I've been lurking here for a long time, and am happy to join this community!
> 
> I searched for an answer to this question but couldn't find a concrete policy. My SA just told me that I can't return a bracelet that has been resized (Alhambra 5 motif RG GMOP + pave). They resized before sending it to me, and upon wearing it, I didn't feel as though the GMOP suited me and want to exchange for a Perlee sweet clover bracelet.
> 
> Is my SA correct here (can't return/exchange a resized but otherwise unworn bracelet), or should I push this with her?
> 
> Many thanks for your advice!


Once its has been resized it can't be returned. I just had mine resized and had to sign that I acknowledge that.


----------



## Minich

glamourbag said:


> Once its has been resized it can't be returned. I just had mine resized and had to sign that I acknowledge that.


Thank you! May I ask what you signed? I’m in NYC and my SA is in Vegas, so all I received was a payment link.


----------



## glamourbag

Minich said:


> Thank you! May I ask what you signed? I’m in NYC and my SA is in Vegas, so all I received was a payment link.


Ah I see. Perhaps it is different as you shopped remotely. Did the SA say anything to you at all about this? I shop at my local store and it was just a form authorizing the # of links being taken out and no refunds.


----------



## kelsenia

glamourbag said:


> Ah I see. Perhaps it is different as you shopped remotely. Did the SA say anything to you at all about this? I shop at my local store and it was just a form authorizing the # of links being taken out and no refunds.


I have also always had to sign something and my SA has also told me the same policy. Did you get any paperwork regarding the changes? Typically it says something like “creation requires the utmost care by our artisans and must be sent to the workshop to do xyz” and on the bottom it states no altered pieces can be returned


----------



## Minich

No, unfortunately my SA didn't say this (I've purchased quite a bit from them, but this my first time wanting to return anything! ). Guess I learned the hard way, thank you both for the help!


----------



## 7777777

Minich said:


> Hi everyone - I've been lurking here for a long time, and am happy to join this community!
> 
> I searched for an answer to this question but couldn't find a concrete policy. My SA just told me that I can't return a bracelet that has been resized (Alhambra 5 motif RG GMOP + pave). They resized before sending it to me, and upon wearing it, I didn't feel as though the GMOP suited me and want to exchange for a Perlee sweet clover bracelet.
> 
> Is my SA correct here (can't return/exchange a resized but otherwise unworn bracelet), or should I push this with her?
> 
> Many thanks for your advice!


My SA did informed me that there are no returns after alterations. So I usually purchase items, make sure at home that they work and then send them over. If your sa did not notify you about the policy maybe they can make an exception for you?


----------



## glamourbag

Minich said:


> No, unfortunately my SA didn't say this (I've purchased quite a bit from them, but this my first time wanting to return anything! ). Guess I learned the hard way, thank you both for the help!


If that is the case then perhaps bring that up and indicate you were not informed of that. Perhaps it can work out for you? Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## 880

Minich said:


> Hi everyone - I've been lurking here for a long time, and am happy to join this community!
> 
> I searched for an answer to this question but couldn't find a concrete policy. My SA just told me that I can't return a bracelet that has been resized (Alhambra 5 motif RG GMOP + pave). They resized before sending it to me, and upon wearing it, I didn't feel as though the GMOP suited me and want to exchange for a Perlee sweet clover bracelet.
> 
> Is my SA correct here (can't return/exchange a resized but otherwise unworn bracelet), or should I push this with her?
> 
> Many thanks for your advice!



It’s my understanding that it’s like a tailored garment. Once it’s altered, it’s not possible to return. This is not just at VCA but at every premier luxury house, the only exception being manufacturers defect. Sadly the change of heart (feeling that the GMOP did not suit) is considered buyers remorse. I believe if something has not been altered and purchased on line, one may be able to get your CC refunded, otherwise a return in store is store credit only, but I am not sure. Another member who has done such a return may be able to clarify. I agree, if this had not been explained, you could try to ask for an exception. I do think the GMOP pave is gorgeous and more versatile than the perlee sweet clover (the latter of which seems like a stacking piece, but JMO). Good luck!

tonight DH and I went to a VCA cocktail themed Fifth Avenue Blooms (there were outdoor installations along Fifth) with a floral sketchbook theme illustrated by French artist Alexandre Benjamin Navet. I also tried on a bouton d’or ring. I think I prefer either the balck and green pendant or the carnelian choker to the ring, but im leaning towards the Bulgari tubogas necklace first. It’s chilly in NY, but I’m wearing my dior techno palm skirt (winterized by chanel jacket and dark hose) bc that’s the closest I could think of to spring blooms Lol.


----------



## Minich

Thanks to everyone for all of your input! I really appreciate it, and will see what my SA says about an exception. @880 I'm also in NYC - unfortunately missed this week's event, looks like it was a lovely time!


----------



## missie1

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I was thinking maybe for Mother’s Day they decided to release a bunch of stock?? But after that Cardi B post I’m sure we’re going to feel another wave of no inventory after that ad lol





glamourbag said:


> Once its has been resized it can't be returned. I just had mine resized and had to sign that I acknowledge that.


Wow really never knew that.  Also I never had to sign anything but I’m assuming that’s because I handle everything over the phone.


----------



## TankerToad

880 said:


> It’s my understanding that it’s like a tailored garment. Once it’s altered, it’s not possible to return. This is not just at VCA but at every premier luxury house, the only exception being manufacturers defect. Sadly the change of heart (feeling that the GMOP did not suit) is considered buyers remorse. I believe if something has not been altered and purchased on line, one may be able to get your CC refunded, otherwise a return in store is store credit only, but I am not sure. Another member who has done such a return may be able to clarify. I agree, if this had not been explained, you could try to ask for an exception. I do think the GMOP pave is gorgeous and more versatile than the perlee sweet clover (the latter of which seems like a stacking piece, but JMO). Good luck!
> 
> tonight DH and I went to a VCA cocktail themed Fifth Avenue Blooms (there were outdoor installations along Fifth) with a floral sketchbook theme illustrated by French artist Alexandre Benjamin Navet. I also tried on a bouton d’or ring. I think I prefer either the balck and green pendant or the carnelian choker to the ring, but im leaning towards the Bulgari tubogas necklace first. It’s chilly in NY, but I’m wearing my dior techno palm skirt (winterized by chanel jacket and dark hose) bc that’s the closest I could think of to spring blooms Lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395493
> View attachment 5395492
> View attachment 5395488
> View attachment 5395485
> View attachment 5395507


Hoping to catch at least one or two of their events this week 
You look lovely @880


----------



## EpiFanatic

Minich said:


> Hi everyone - I've been lurking here for a long time, and am happy to join this community!
> 
> I searched for an answer to this question but couldn't find a concrete policy. My SA just told me that I can't return a bracelet that has been resized (Alhambra 5 motif RG GMOP + pave). They resized before sending it to me, and upon wearing it, I didn't feel as though the GMOP suited me and want to exchange for a Perlee sweet clover bracelet.
> 
> Is my SA correct here (can't return/exchange a resized but otherwise unworn bracelet), or should I push this with her?
> 
> Many thanks for your advice!


That is my understanding. Once it has been resized it is yours.


----------



## glamourbag

880 said:


> It’s my understanding that it’s like a tailored garment. Once it’s altered, it’s not possible to return. This is not just at VCA but at every premier luxury house, the only exception being manufacturers defect. Sadly the change of heart (feeling that the GMOP did not suit) is considered buyers remorse. I believe if something has not been altered and purchased on line, one may be able to get your CC refunded, otherwise a return in store is store credit only, but I am not sure. Another member who has done such a return may be able to clarify. I agree, if this had not been explained, you could try to ask for an exception. I do think the GMOP pave is gorgeous and more versatile than the perlee sweet clover (the latter of which seems like a stacking piece, but JMO). Good luck!
> 
> tonight DH and I went to a VCA cocktail themed Fifth Avenue Blooms (there were outdoor installations along Fifth) with a floral sketchbook theme illustrated by French artist Alexandre Benjamin Navet. I also tried on a bouton d’or ring. I think I prefer either the balck and green pendant or the carnelian choker to the ring, but im leaning towards the Bulgari tubogas necklace first. It’s chilly in NY, but I’m wearing my dior techno palm skirt (winterized by chanel jacket and dark hose) bc that’s the closest I could think of to spring blooms Lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395493
> View attachment 5395492
> View attachment 5395488
> View attachment 5395485
> View attachment 5395507


This skirt! How good does this look paired withe plaid print? I love mixed prints but I rarely do it ( for some reason I feel my pairings never look refined like this). The ring is lovely but I think you should focus on the necklaces as I feel this is where your current interest lies and while I love the VCA carnelian on you, (I dont recall seeing the Bvlgari but Im sure its spectacular too) I bet it makes a lovely look when paired with your bracelet. Its always fun to have options!!


----------



## 880

@Minich, I would love to see a comparison action pic of you in the GMOP page versus the sweet perlee clover if you took some try on pics. Or any of your other things (to get a sense of your style and flow). I always take multiple try on shots before purchase, bc I don’t trust my eye until I can compare pics at home, but that’s just me.



glamourbag said:


> This skirt! How good does this look paired withe plaid print? I love mixed prints but I rarely do it ( for some reason I feel my pairings never look refined like this). The ring is lovely but I think you should focus on the necklaces as I feel this is where your current interest lies and while I love the VCA carnelian on you, (I dont recall seeing the Bvlgari but Im sure its spectacular too) I bet it makes a lovely look when paired with your bracelet. Its always fun to have options!!


Thanks @glamourbag, @TankerToad for your kind words! @TankerToad, would love to hear about the events you get to this week  @glamourbag, id love to take the outfit credit, but actually my chanel SA is critical in a quick thumbs up or down on the mix (chanel, dior, brunello, hermes, plus vintage). She gave a thumbs down to the two outfits below (chanel jacket dior tops), not bc of pattern, but bc “the textures were all wrong” lol.  She also texts me her outfits (not just chanel) for inspiration. The Bulgari necklace is a match to the RG serpenti tubogas diamond bracelet that I wear daily  (seen most clearly in fourth Pic below). I tried the necklace on in Rome in Sept 2021, but I passed then bc I prefer to buy jewelry at my home boutique, and bc didn’t think I’d wear it much (I prefer to coordinate but not really match). But, I’ve been thinking about it since.  Re the next purchase, even my VCA SA said he thinks to get the Bulgari first, bc there is only one left. I think I posted the carnelian (pic three) versus the black and green earlier, but here they are again) I also take a poll among my SAs plus Briony R (i do a lot by group vote) and buton d’or is *not *a favorite, so I’m still debating. My RTW choices are generally not minimal, (despite the black outfit I wear to buy jewelry lol) so that’s another factor to consider.


----------



## eternallove4bag

880 said:


> Thanks @glamourbag, @TankerToad for your kind words! @TankerToad, would love to hear about the events you get to this week  @glamourbag, id love to take the outfit credit, but actually my chanel SA is critical in a quick thumbs up or down on the mix (chanel, dior, brunello, hermes, plus vintage). She gave a thumbs down to the two outfits below (chanel jacket dior tops), not bc of pattern, but bc the textures were all wrong lol.  She also texts me her outfits (not just chanel) for inspiration. The Bulgari is a match to the serpenti tubogas diamond bracelet that I wear (Pic below)  Re the next purchase, even my VCA SA is like get the Bulgari first, bc there is only one left. I think I posted the carnelian versus the black and green earlier, but here it is. I also take a poll among my SAs (i do a lot by group vote) and buton d’or is not a favorite, so I’m still debating. My RTW choices are flamboyant, so that’s another factor to consider.
> View attachment 5395727
> View attachment 5395728
> View attachment 5395729
> View attachment 5395730
> View attachment 5395731


Love your style and I absolutely love what you are wearing! I cannot believe your chanel SA gave a thumbs down on these outfits! Okay, I am giving two thumbs up to make up for that


----------



## nightbefore

Is this the bulgari necklace? 


			https://www.bulgari.com/en-int/jewellery/necklaces/serpenti-necklace-rose-gold-350680
		


To me it looks like you love this piece and I see a similar behavior of mine. When I like something $$$, I try to walk away from that piece. I try to make myself believe that I could get a similar effect or the same joy from another piece (this is maybe a piece I already have, maybe a cheaper style, maybe a similar price tag but more “worthy” etc etc, you get my point). Yet I find myself keep thinking about the original piece.


----------



## 880

@glamourbag , my chanel SA says if you want to mix pattern, its easiest to change the scale and keep the same color palette. She’s an expert and breaks those rules herself, but she honestly looks like an instagram lifestyle model for coco chanel meets vintage thirsted treasure Meets glam rocker (Im more cute tea time, Asian channeling Audrey) 

@nightbefore , yes that’s the one . IMO it’s a bridge btwn older Bulgari pieces worn by my mom and gM’s generation and the modern viper lines that are so popular today. Yep, I have the same way of looking at things. I’ve been thinking about it for months, but I also had the feeling that I had some time As it’s a particular taste. Most people prefer the newer serpenti viper all diamond one and don’t want as much metal.  (Also my Bulgari SA was on maternity leave and just got back and offered to request a transfer, no obligation. But, if a chunky, olive skinned Asian chick can ever feel like elizabeth Taylor, this is probably what will do it lol. 



eternallove4bag said:


> Love your style and I absolutely love what you are wearing! I cannot believe your chanel SA gave a thumbs down on these outfits! Okay, I am giving two thumbs up to make up for that


She also made me take down like twenty pairs of spring shoes. She’s great, it’s just my closet is a mess by the time I’m done Lol. I love my dior SA, but he is enthused about everything ans not as picky 

awwwh, thank you @etoupebirkin for your kind post below!  You are so kind and so generous with sharing your knowledge! I also have to say that everyone here has taught me so much about how to Choose and wear jewelry that speaks to one‘s own individual style. TPF is such a supportive community. Thank you again! Hugs


----------



## etoupebirkin

880 said:


> It’s my understanding that it’s like a tailored garment. Once it’s altered, it’s not possible to return. This is not just at VCA but at every premier luxury house, the only exception being manufacturers defect. Sadly the change of heart (feeling that the GMOP did not suit) is considered buyers remorse. I believe if something has not been altered and purchased on line, one may be able to get your CC refunded, otherwise a return in store is store credit only, but I am not sure. Another member who has done such a return may be able to clarify. I agree, if this had not been explained, you could try to ask for an exception. I do think the GMOP pave is gorgeous and more versatile than the perlee sweet clover (the latter of which seems like a stacking piece, but JMO). Good luck!
> 
> tonight DH and I went to a VCA cocktail themed Fifth Avenue Blooms (there were outdoor installations along Fifth) with a floral sketchbook theme illustrated by French artist Alexandre Benjamin Navet. I also tried on a bouton d’or ring. I think I prefer either the balck and green pendant or the carnelian choker to the ring, but im leaning towards the Bulgari tubogas necklace first. It’s chilly in NY, but I’m wearing my dior techno palm skirt (winterized by chanel jacket and dark hose) bc that’s the closest I could think of to spring blooms Lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395493
> View attachment 5395492
> View attachment 5395488
> View attachment 5395485
> View attachment 5395507


I absolutely adore this outfit!!! What a great Chanel SA!!!
I hope you had a fantastic time.


----------



## glamourbag

880 said:


> @Minich, I would love to see a comparison action pic of you in the GMOP page versus the sweet perlee clover if you took some try on pics. Or any of your other things (to get a sense of your style and flow). I always take multiple try on shots before purchase, bc I don’t try my eye until I can compare pics at home, but that’s just me.
> 
> 
> Thanks @glamourbag, @TankerToad for your kind words! @TankerToad, would love to hear about the events you get to this week  @glamourbag, id love to take the outfit credit, but actually my chanel SA is critical in a quick thumbs up or down on the mix (chanel, dior, brunello, hermes, plus vintage). She gave a thumbs down to the two outfits below (chanel jacket dior tops), not bc of pattern, but bc “the textures were all wrong” lol. She also texts me her outfits (not just chanel) for inspiration. The Bulgari necklace is a match to the RG serpenti tubogas diamond bracelet that I wear daily (seen most clearly in fourth Pic below). I tried the necklace on in Rome in Sept 2021, but I passed then bc I prefer to buy jewelry at my home boutique, and bc didn’t think I’d wear it much (I prefer to coordinate but not really match). But, I’ve been thinking about it since. Re the next purchase, even my VCA SA said he thinks to get the Bulgari first, bc there is only one left. I think I posted the carnelian (pic three) versus the black and green earlier, but here they are again) I also take a poll among my SAs plus Briony R (i do a lot by group vote) and buton d’or is *not *a favorite, so I’m still debating. My RTW choices are generally not minimal, (despite the black outfit I wear to buy jewelry lol) so that’s another factor to consider.
> View attachment 5395727
> View attachment 5395728
> View attachment 5395729
> View attachment 5395730
> View attachment 5395731


Its great the two of you have this connection where you can trust her honest opinion without any offense being taken. It is exactly what I seek with an SA too - someone who does not sugar coat everything and isnt a "yes, yes, yes" person and it sounds like you found this valuable trait in her. A true friend and keeper. 

 I now recall you saying you tried the necklace on in Rome and saying how wonderful it was. I agree with you that its best to shop with your local store as tempting as it is to go elsewhere. I do like the B d'Or but I think that everyone might be right here and you should get the Bvlgari first. You obviously love it and cannot stop thinking of it as well as it will make a beautiful set to wear (going by the bracelet it will be a show-stopper combination).  I'd say don't sleep on it toooooo long. If this is the last one, you do not want to miss out or have to wait a long wait time if they need to make you one!


----------



## missie1

880 said:


> @Minich, I would love to see a comparison action pic of you in the GMOP page versus the sweet perlee clover if you took some try on pics. Or any of your other things (to get a sense of your style and flow). I always take multiple try on shots before purchase, bc I don’t trust my eye until I can compare pics at home, but that’s just me.
> 
> 
> Thanks @glamourbag, @TankerToad for your kind words! @TankerToad, would love to hear about the events you get to this week  @glamourbag, id love to take the outfit credit, but actually my chanel SA is critical in a quick thumbs up or down on the mix (chanel, dior, brunello, hermes, plus vintage). She gave a thumbs down to the two outfits below (chanel jacket dior tops), not bc of pattern, but bc “the textures were all wrong” lol.  She also texts me her outfits (not just chanel) for inspiration. The Bulgari necklace is a match to the RG serpenti tubogas diamond bracelet that I wear daily  (seen most clearly in fourth Pic below). I tried the necklace on in Rome in Sept 2021, but I passed then bc I prefer to buy jewelry at my home boutique, and bc didn’t think I’d wear it much (I prefer to coordinate but not really match). But, I’ve been thinking about it since.  Re the next purchase, even my VCA SA said he thinks to get the Bulgari first, bc there is only one left. I think I posted the carnelian (pic three) versus the black and green earlier, but here they are again) I also take a poll among my SAs plus Briony R (i do a lot by group vote) and buton d’or is *not *a favorite, so I’m still debating. My RTW choices are generally not minimal, (despite the black outfit I wear to buy jewelry lol) so that’s another factor to consider.
> View attachment 5395727
> View attachment 5395728
> View attachment 5395729
> View attachment 5395730
> View attachment 5395731


I loved the plaid but to be honest the one she vetoed looks amazing as well. Love your style. It’s obvious the necklace is meant to be yours as you keep thinking about it.  That’s the sign to go ahead and purchase


----------



## Minich

880 said:


> @Minich, I would love to see a comparison action pic of you in the GMOP page versus the sweet perlee clover if you took some try on pics. Or any of your other things (to get a sense of your style and flow). I always take multiple try on shots before purchase, bc I don’t trust my eye until I can compare pics at home, but that’s just me.




Great news!! She is going to make an exception and exchange for the Perlee - thanks, everyone, for helping this newbie out!

@880 I'll post some pictures in the family portrait thread once I receive a few more pieces from my SA this week


----------



## kvitka4u

Need your help my fellow VCA lovers. One item on my wishlist for 2022 was sapphire frivole pendant. I thought it was non-negotiable. I have not seen it in person but had an opportunity to try diamond pavè yellow gold one and really liked it. Now I can’t decide which one to get. Would welcome your thoughts and feedback. Including a pic of the yellow gold one.


----------



## A bottle of Red

@880  i like the v shaped green button d'or necklace with your big cuff


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> @Minich, I would love to see a comparison action pic of you in the GMOP page versus the sweet perlee clover if you took some try on pics. Or any of your other things (to get a sense of your style and flow). I always take multiple try on shots before purchase, bc I don’t trust my eye until I can compare pics at home, but that’s just me.
> 
> 
> Thanks @glamourbag, @TankerToad for your kind words! @TankerToad, would love to hear about the events you get to this week  @glamourbag, id love to take the outfit credit, but actually my chanel SA is critical in a quick thumbs up or down on the mix (chanel, dior, brunello, hermes, plus vintage). She gave a thumbs down to the two outfits below (chanel jacket dior tops), not bc of pattern, but bc “the textures were all wrong” lol. She also texts me her outfits (not just chanel) for inspiration. The Bulgari necklace is a match to the RG serpenti tubogas diamond bracelet that I wear daily (seen most clearly in fourth Pic below). I tried the necklace on in Rome in Sept 2021, but I passed then bc I prefer to buy jewelry at my home boutique, and bc didn’t think I’d wear it much (I prefer to coordinate but not really match). But, I’ve been thinking about it since. Re the next purchase, even my VCA SA said he thinks to get the Bulgari first, bc there is only one left. I think I posted the carnelian (pic three) versus the black and green earlier, but here they are again) I also take a poll among my SAs plus Briony R (i do a lot by group vote) and buton d’or is *not *a favorite, so I’m still debating. My RTW choices are generally not minimal, (despite the black outfit I wear to buy jewelry lol) so that’s another factor to consider.
> View attachment 5395727
> View attachment 5395728
> View attachment 5395729
> View attachment 5395730
> View attachment 5395731


Yes... dive in and get the Bulgari!  You keep comparing it to all other pieces, hence, that's the one! 
It will be stunning on you.


----------



## BigAkoya

kvitka4u said:


> Need your help my fellow VCA lovers. One item on my wishlist for 2022 was sapphire frivole pendant. I thought it was non-negotiable. I have not seen it in person but had an opportunity to try diamond pavè yellow gold one and really liked it. Now I can’t decide which one to get. Would welcome your thoughts and feedback. Including a pic of the yellow gold one.


I love the Frivole diamond pave.  It pops and looks great on you!  Super blingy and a classic!  I would get it over the sapphire which you may tire of.  I'm not sure you if wear WG, but the WG pave is super super blngy!  
For me, I would get either the YG or WG all diamond pave.  

Good luck with your decision.  Love your striped top!


----------



## kvitka4u

BigAkoya said:


> I love the Frivole diamond pave.  It pops and looks great on you!  Super blingy and a classic!  I would get it over the sapphire which you may tire of.  I'm not sure you if wear WG, but the WG pave is super super blngy!
> For me, I would get either the YG or WG all diamond pave.
> 
> Good luck with your decision.  Love your striped top!


Thank you as always @BigAkoya for the thoughtful advice. I didn’t want to jump on the pink one just because it was harder to find. I feel like I could build a collection on the all diamond frivole piece since it will be my first one form this line. Your reply is putting me at ease with my likely decision. Thank you again!


----------



## kvitka4u

kvitka4u said:


> Thank you as always @BigAkoya for the thoughtful advice. I didn’t want to jump on the pink one just because it was harder to find. I feel like I could build a collection on the all diamond frivole piece since it will be my first one form this line. Your reply is putting me at ease with my likely decision. Thank you again!


PS. I took a page out of your book with the stripes @BigAkoya. Thank you for noticing. Totally unplanned but I do love me a good striped shirt!


----------



## BigAkoya

kvitka4u said:


> PS. I took a page out of your book with the stripes @BigAkoya. Thank you for noticing. Totally unplanned but I do love me a good striped shirt!


And... not to dissect your photo, but... I also wear it with my Burberry trench!  It is a Burberry trench, correct?    
Even if not, love the look!  So chic, casual cool!


----------



## BigAkoya

kvitka4u said:


> Thank you as always @BigAkoya for the thoughtful advice. I didn’t want to jump on the pink one just because it was harder to find. I feel like I could build a collection on the all diamond frivole piece since it will be my first one form this line. Your reply is putting me at ease with my likely decision. Thank you again!


By the way... earrings and rings are next!  You will love this collection.. It is my favorite collection; super blingy and the flower as you know is just pure art!  No other flower collection comes close in my mind with this design... the 3D heart shaped petals angled as if they were blooming.  Oh, so fabulous!  

Congrats on your soon to be new piece!


----------



## kelsenia

kvitka4u said:


> Need your help my fellow VCA lovers. One item on my wishlist for 2022 was sapphire frivole pendant. I thought it was non-negotiable. I have not seen it in person but had an opportunity to try diamond pavè yellow gold one and really liked it. Now I can’t decide which one to get. Would welcome your thoughts and feedback. Including a pic of the yellow gold one.


I LOVE my pink sapphire frivole pendant and earrings, but especially the pendant. It’s stunning. 
Ive posted these before so sorry for redundancy, but I thought they were so much more unique than the regular pave. I like “different” things though.
My SA was able to get them pretty easily… in like a week or so. Ask your SA if they can transfer them in! If not I can DM you the # of my SA, maybe she can help.


----------



## Rockysmom

Pretty disappointed right now at VCA. My mom bought a necklace in Hawaii and had it sent back to lengthen. They sent the necklace with no box or authenticity card.

All we have is the receipt. I texted my sales associate and am very upset these details were missed.


----------



## kvitka4u

BigAkoya said:


> And... not to dissect your photo, but... I also wear it with my Burberry trench!  It is a Burberry trench, correct?
> Even if not, love the look!  So chic, casual cool!


Great eye! Yes, it is. One of my favorites.


----------



## lovexchanel

Rockysmom said:


> Pretty disappointed right now at VCA. My mom bought a necklace in Hawaii and had it sent back to lengthen. They sent the necklace with no box or authenticity card.
> 
> All we have is the receipt. I texted my sales associate and am very upset these details were missed.


when you sent it back to get it re-lengthened, did you include the box and authenticity card? 
for repairs, i've heard they don't give you an extra box but may include a pouch


----------



## kvitka4u

kelsenia said:


> I LOVE my pink sapphire frivole pendant and earrings, but especially the pendant. It’s stunning.
> Ive posted these before so sorry for redundancy, but I thought they were so much more unique than the regular pave. I like “different” things though.
> My SA was able to get them pretty easily… in like a week or so. Ask your SA if they can transfer them in! If not I can DM you the # of my SA, maybe she can help.


Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful sapphire pieces. They look beautiful on you. Great suggestion re: seeing it in person. Something to be said about playing and trying things on - can definitely help make a decision. I’m terrible with online shopping.


----------



## kvitka4u

BigAkoya said:


> By the way... earrings and rings are next!  You will love this collection.. It is my favorite collection; super blingy and the flower as you know is just pure art!  No other flower collection comes close in my mind with this design... the 3D heart shaped petals angled as if they were blooming.  Oh, so fabulous!
> 
> Congrats on your soon to be new piece!


Thank you. Can’t wait to get it and start building a collection. I tried on the rings (single diamond and pavè one in the boutique as well and didn’t want to take them off. And I’m not even a ring person. I do think earrings will be next but will wait until 2023 wishlist -


----------



## kelsenia

kvitka4u said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful sapphire pieces. They look beautiful on you. Great suggestion re: seeing it in person. Something to be said about playing and trying things on - can definitely help make a decision. I’m terrible with online shopping.


I think it’s definitely important to see them on you and compare amongst the options. For me, rose gold looks the best on my skin so that, combined with the fact that pink is my favorite color, made me fall in love with those pieces specifically. I also tried on the wg one, and to me it doesn’t pop the same on my skin as the other does. For other women, WG looks best on their skin! These are things you really cannot tell until you have physically seen them on your skin.
Also, even if you don’t purchase the sapphire pendant and choose the other pave option, i am pretty confident your boutique will sell it quickly after you say no. So don’t feel pressure to buy it if the other suits you better regardless of them transferring it in or not!


----------



## Happyish

missie1 said:


> I loved the plaid but to be honest the one she vetoed looks amazing as well. Love your style. It’s obvious the necklace is meant to be yours as you keep thinking about it.  That’s the sign to go ahead and purchase


I agree. Don't buy a substitute. It won't scratch the same itch.
I think--but check with your SA, the Bouton d'Or will still be around. So given that this is the last Bvlgari necklace, and given that you can't stop thinking about it, it's the piece you should prioritize. 
Finally, if it was your intention to pair the Bouton d'Or with your Bvlgari Serpenti bracelet and the Verdura Maltese Cuff, I'd say veto the Bouton d'Or and go with the Bvlgari Serpenti necklace instead. As much as you don't like sets, the Bvlgari Serpenti makes a statement. 
While Bouton d'Or, particularly in the carnelian looked lovely, it's three very different looks.
Have fun and let us know what you decide.


----------



## A bottle of Red

kvitka4u said:


> PS. I took a page out of your book with the stripes @BigAkoya. Thank you for noticing. Totally unplanned but I do love me a good striped shirt!


Ok not to totally hijack but I am too heavy for stripes; so what's a more slimming but easy cotton t shirt?


----------



## BlingItOn

kvitka4u said:


> Need your help my fellow VCA lovers. One item on my wishlist for 2022 was sapphire frivole pendant. I thought it was non-negotiable. I have not seen it in person but had an opportunity to try diamond pavè yellow gold one and really liked it. Now I can’t decide which one to get. Would welcome your thoughts and feedback. Including a pic of the yellow gold one.


I think it depends on what suits your skin tone the best. Are there any rose good pieces available (even from other collections) for you to try on? I tried the all diamond Frivole in both yellow and rose gold. The yellow gold suited my skin tone better, so I went with that, but until I saw it in person, I thought the rose gold would be better for me.


----------



## eternallove4bag

kvitka4u said:


> Need your help my fellow VCA lovers. One item on my wishlist for 2022 was sapphire frivole pendant. I thought it was non-negotiable. I have not seen it in person but had an opportunity to try diamond pavè yellow gold one and really liked it. Now I can’t decide which one to get. Would welcome your thoughts and feedback. Including a pic of the yellow gold one.


 @kvitka4u if you can, I would say please don’t make your final choice without trying all the different metals. Some love YG, some love WG and others RG (like moi) so it’s a very personal preference. And our love for certain metals are driven by how it looks on our skin tone. For example, VCA WG on me looks meh! I love RG because it’s the perfect balance between the two extremes of YG and RG and on my skin tone it looks subtle and just right, at least to my eyes. Don’t let your decision be driven by our individual preferences because each of us are unique and like different things. Go with what sparks joy in you. The moment you put it on, you should feel a high that no other piece can give you. At these crazy price points, the piece we buy should be the one that tugs at our heart strings, constantly and persistently. So, my two cents, try both and see which one you feel drawn to instantly.


----------



## eternallove4bag

A bottle of Red said:


> Ok not to totally hijack but I am too heavy for stripes; so what's a more slimming but easy cotton t shirt?


@A bottle of Red haha count me in. I can’t wear stripes either for that reason. I mostly wear solid colored T-shirts or blouses and if I have to add a splash of print, I throw on a colorful shawl or scarf… I have made my peace that stripes and I will never see eye to eye


----------



## Storm Spirit

kvitka4u said:


> Need your help my fellow VCA lovers. One item on my wishlist for 2022 was sapphire frivole pendant. I thought it was non-negotiable. I have not seen it in person but had an opportunity to try diamond pavè yellow gold one and really liked it. Now I can’t decide which one to get. Would welcome your thoughts and feedback. Including a pic of the yellow gold one.



I think this looks fabulous on you - super sparkly and eye catching! But I would try on and compare different options first because maybe you'll find one that you like more.


----------



## WingNut

kelsenia said:


> I think it’s definitely important to see them on you and compare amongst the options. For me, rose gold looks the best on my skin so that, combined with the fact that pink is my favorite color, made me fall in love with those pieces specifically. I also tried on the wg one, and to me it doesn’t pop the same on my skin as the other does. For other women, WG looks best on their skin! These are things you really cannot tell until you have physically seen them on your skin.
> Also, even if you don’t purchase the sapphire pendant and choose the other pave option, i am pretty confident your boutique will sell it quickly after you say no. So don’t feel pressure to buy it if the other suits you better regardless of them transferring it in or not!
> View attachment 5396384


This and the earrings are absolutely stunning on you!


----------



## Happyish

kvitka4u said:


> Need your help my fellow VCA lovers. One item on my wishlist for 2022 was sapphire frivole pendant. I thought it was non-negotiable. I have not seen it in person but had an opportunity to try diamond pavè yellow gold one and really liked it. Now I can’t decide which one to get. Would welcome your thoughts and feedback. Including a pic of the yellow gold one.


Buy the more expensive one first, which is probably the diamond pave. It looks lovely, it sound like you like it better, and with these price hikes it will only become more expensive.


----------



## A bottle of Red

So a relative of mine is a bit puzzled,  she got the onyx pave 2 motif earrings & paid a higher price than the one currently listed on the website. 
(She bought them a year ago)
Is it possible prices went down since then?


----------



## nicole0612

A bottle of Red said:


> So a relative of mine is a bit puzzled,  she got the onyx pave 2 motif earrings & paid a higher price than the one currently listed on the website.
> (She bought them a year ago)
> Is it possible prices went down since then?


During one of the most recent price adjustments the 2 motif earrings did go down in price. June 1, 2021. I will let those with that specific combo speak to the exact amount.


----------



## jwilli

Rockysmom said:


> Pretty disappointed right now at VCA. My mom bought a necklace in Hawaii and had it sent back to lengthen. They sent the necklace with no box or authenticity card.
> 
> All we have is the receipt. I texted my sales associate and am very upset these details were missed.


Yep, I had a similar experience in zurich, now I have a checklist when buying, receipt, insurance certificate, authenticity card, travel pouch. All that checking to do when parting with thousands…..


----------



## Minich

jwilli said:


> Yep, I had a similar experience in zurich, now I have a checklist when buying, receipt, insurance certificate, authenticity card, travel pouch. All that checking to do when parting with thousands…..



Clarifying - do you receive an insurance certificate with each purchase? I have received a pouch, authenticity card, and receipt for all of my purchases, but this is the first I've heard of a separate insurance certificate. Thanks!


----------



## kelsenia

Minich said:


> Clarifying - do you receive an insurance certificate with each purchase? I have received a pouch, authenticity card, and receipt for all of my purchases, but this is the first I've heard of a separate insurance certificate. Thanks!


Ive only received an insurance certificate when I asked about it, and it was for a watch. She did say they can do them for any piece though on request, but typically it is only for higher valued pieces.


----------



## 880

thank you @glamourbag, @missie1 , @BigAkoya , I’m waiting for my Bulgari SA to bring it in
@Happyish , agree re this is the one to prioritize; the buton d’or is still on the list
@kvitka4u , one of my tests is not wanting to take something off, but I agree with @eternallove4bag that you should try on all the different metals. I will say that I personally need to take action shots to review when I get home, bc sometimes the item I think is the best in the store is not what I end up obsessing about 
@kelsenia , we typically only insure current pieces for the value on the receipt which is accepted by Jewelers mutual / Chubb.  May I ask is there another reason for a separate insurance certificate? Does it function like an appraisal? Thanks in advance!


----------



## A bottle of Red

nicole0612 said:


> During one of the most recent price adjustments the 2 motif earrings did go down in price. June 1, 2021. I will let those with that specific combo speak to the exact amount.


Ah tysm! Good to know


----------



## A bottle of Red

880 said:


> thank you @glamourbag, @missie1 , @BigAkoya , I’m waiting for my Bulgari SA to bring it in
> @Happyish , agree re this is the one to prioritize; the buton d’or is still on the list
> @kvitka4u , one of my tests is not wanting to take something off, but I agree with @eternallove4bag that you should try on all the different metals. I will say that I personally need to take action shots to review when I get home, bc sometimes the item I think is the best in the store is not what I end up obsessing about
> @kelsenia , we typically only insure current pieces for the value on the receipt which is accepted by Jewelers mutual / Chubb.  May I ask is there another reason for a separate insurance certificate? Does it function like an appraisal? Thanks in advance!


Can't wait to see how it looks on you & if you still love it


----------



## Happyish

jwilli said:


> Yep, I had a similar experience in zurich, now I have a checklist when buying, receipt, insurance certificate, authenticity card, travel pouch. All that checking to do when parting with thousands…..


They're short on everything right now. I've received merchandise without the box or the wrong size box, or without the pouch and of late, without the COA. I just email my SA and when they come in, they either send or I pick up.


----------



## Happyish

880 said:


> thank you @glamourbag, @missie1 , @BigAkoya , I’m waiting for my Bulgari SA to bring it in
> @Happyish , agree re this is the one to prioritize; the buton d’or is still on the list
> @kvitka4u , one of my tests is not wanting to take something off, but I agree with @eternallove4bag that you should try on all the different metals. I will say that I personally need to take action shots to review when I get home, bc sometimes the item I think is the best in the store is not what I end up obsessing about
> @kelsenia , we typically only insure current pieces for the value on the receipt which is accepted by Jewelers mutual / Chubb.  May I ask is there another reason for a separate insurance certificate? Does it function like an appraisal? Thanks in advance!


Funny, I too need to rely on action shots. It helps a lot. Like you, I've found that the item I swoon over is not necessarily the one I choose after reviewing the pics. I'm astonished at what a difference it makes.


----------



## lulu212121

Rockysmom said:


> Pretty disappointed right now at VCA. My mom bought a necklace in Hawaii and had it sent back to lengthen. They sent the necklace with no box or authenticity card.
> 
> All we have is the receipt. I texted my sales associate and am very upset these details were missed.





jwilli said:


> Yep, I had a similar experience in zurich, now I have a checklist when buying, receipt, insurance certificate, authenticity card, travel pouch. All that checking to do when parting with thousands…..





Happyish said:


> They're short on everything right now. I've received merchandise without the box or the wrong size box, or without the pouch and of late, without the COA. I just email my SA and when they come in, they either send or I pick up.


I wanted to chime in and say that I received my Mother's Day gift today and the package had everything! The lovely grey box, certificate, cards, care booklet, travel pouch. Gift is also wrapped with ribbon. My package was sent from Texas.


----------



## Storm Spirit

I think I need a sanity check... Has anyone experienced chalcedony changing colour/pattern? I was just going to write about my recently procured blue agate and chalcedony pieces, when I noticed that the patterns on my chalcedony bracelet looked slightly different. The lighting is different so I'm going to take more photos during the day tomorrow and double check, but it looks like some of the pattern is blending out (not sure how to describe it) - I've circled one of the more obvious examples.

This was the photo after I'd taken it home and placed in my jewellery box:






These were taken just now (2 days later). I tried to lay out all of the motifs so they're the same orientation as the original pic.









Am I going crazy/seeing things?


----------



## kvitka4u

A bottle of Red said:


> Ok not to totally hijack but I am too heavy for stripes; so what's a more slimming but easy cotton t shirt?


 @A bottle of Red, I buy them a size bigger for oversized look and the ones on the longer side so they make me look a bit smaller/thinner. Lol. This particular one from Nili Lotan did the trick. They say vertical stripes make for a slimmer look.


----------



## Happyish

Storm Spirit said:


> I think I need a sanity check... Has anyone experienced chalcedony changing colour/pattern? I was just going to write about my recently procured blue agate and chalcedony pieces, when I noticed that the patterns on my chalcedony bracelet looked slightly different. The lighting is different so I'm going to take more photos during the day tomorrow and double check, but it looks like some of the pattern is blending out (not sure how to describe it) - I've circled one of the more obvious examples.
> 
> This was the photo after I'd taken it home and placed in my jewellery box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were taken just now (2 days later). I tried to lay out all of the motifs so they're the same orientation as the original pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I going crazy/seeing things?


Stay calm. The Alhambra with stones is double-sided. It may be that you took a photo of the top of the motif and when you looked at it later, it was the underside. Flip over the motif and see if it matches your original photo.


----------



## DeryaHm

kelsenia said:


> I have also always had to sign something and my SA has also told me the same policy. Did you get any paperwork regarding the changes? Typically it says something like “creation requires the utmost care by our artisans and must be sent to the workshop to do xyz” and on the bottom it states no altered pieces can be returned



Interesting. I’ve never signed anything. Otoh I’ve also never returned a piece so maybe they just know I won’t?


----------



## EpiFanatic

Storm Spirit said:


> I think I need a sanity check... Has anyone experienced chalcedony changing colour/pattern? I was just going to write about my recently procured blue agate and chalcedony pieces, when I noticed that the patterns on my chalcedony bracelet looked slightly different. The lighting is different so I'm going to take more photos during the day tomorrow and double check, but it looks like some of the pattern is blending out (not sure how to describe it) - I've circled one of the more obvious examples.
> 
> This was the photo after I'd taken it home and placed in my jewellery box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were taken just now (2 days later). I tried to lay out all of the motifs so they're the same orientation as the original pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I going crazy/seeing things?


It’s just lighting. They are not changing.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Happyish said:


> Stay calm. The Alhambra with stones is double-sided. It may be that you took a photo of the top of the motif and when you looked at it later, it was the underside. Flip over the motif and see if it matches your original photo.


Yea, this too.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Happyish said:


> Stay calm. The Alhambra with stones is double-sided. It may be that you took a photo of the top of the motif and when you looked at it later, it was the underside. Flip over the motif and see if it matches your original photo.



And the derp of the day award goes to... me!   Did actually have a moment of panic last night where I thought the stones had change. Just checked again and yes it was the other side othe motif  Everything's fine - disregard my previous post


----------



## Happyish

Storm Spirit said:


> And the derp of the day award goes to... me!   Did actually have a moment of panic last night where I thought the stones had change. Just checked again and yes it was the other side othe motif  Everything's fine - disregard my previous post


No worries. If you hadn't written, you would still be in panic mode. That's what we're here for!
Happy Mother's Day


----------



## EpiFanatic

Storm Spirit said:


> And the derp of the day award goes to... me!   Did actually have a moment of panic last night where I thought the stones had change. Just checked again and yes it was the other side othe motif  Everything's fine - disregard my previous post


Happens to everyone, those moments.  Have a lovely day.


----------



## Rockysmom

lovexchanel said:


> when you sent it back to get it re-lengthened, did you include the box and authenticity card?
> for repairs, i've heard they don't give you an extra box but may include a pouch


We bought at the boutique and they sent it off right away so all we got was the receipt.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Storm Spirit said:


> And the derp of the day award goes to... me!   Did actually have a moment of panic last night where I thought the stones had change. Just checked again and yes it was the other side othe motif  Everything's fine - disregard my previous post


So relieved for you


----------



## rosebean

So today I went to the boutique, fortunately they have Both XS YG and Small RG. I tried both, although size small felt more comfortable but I decided to go with YG XS, pairs better with my LOVE, also my hubby said small looks too bulky on me. wish they had size small of YG though. I hope I don’t have buyers remorse because I felt small is a better fit than XS. First photo is rose gold. 
anyway, this boutique surprisingly has lots of inventory, including chalcedony bracelet and 20 motif which I tired and didn’t like on me. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5398181

View attachment 5398181


----------



## BigAkoya

rosebean said:


> So today I went to the boutique, fortunately they have Both XS YG and Small RG. I tried both, although size small felt more comfortable but I decided to go with YG XS, pairs better with my LOVE, also my hubby said small looks too bulky on me. wish they had size small of YG though. I hope I don’t have buyers remorse because I felt small is a better fit than XS. First photo is rose gold.
> anyway, this boutique surprisingly has lots of inventory, including chalcedony bracelet and 20 motif which I tired and didn’t like on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398181
> 
> View attachment 5398181
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398226
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398227


On how the small looks... I don't think "bulky" is the correct word.  The better word to me is "depth", as in the Clover has much more depth than the Love, so the Clover will always stand out over the Love.

The Love, at its core, is a simple plain gold bangle.  The Clover is far more intricate.  It is a complex design with beautiful metalwork, milgrain bead edges, metal clovers, and melee diamonds.  It is a very complex design with much more depth (e.g. your husband's "bulky") than the Love.  It's meant to be that way, and I love it!

I also love it a bit more loose for me, but fit is 100% preference.
The size my SA said matched me was the Small.  However, I went with the larger size, the medium.
For me, the smaller size was a tiny bit snug than I like for a bangle.  Also, because of the design, the smaller size gave me the sausage-arm look.  The looser one definitely made my arms look thinner.  For me, I like a "bulky" bangle that has presence; I don't want the tight cuff look (unless I am wearing a cuff).  Another way to look at it is slip-on bangles; those are wider in diameter and they look great on people!

It's all preference of course, but I would say this...
Don't let the Love bias your judgement.  If you are always going to wear it with your Love, then yes, I would get the XS to match the Love size as your Love is pretty snug.

If not, and you plan to wear the Clover separately or collect other VCA bangles, I would take off the Love your wrist and look at the Clover bangle alone.  It's not fair to compare it next to the Love as the Clover will always look bigger as I stated above.  These bangles are two completely different designs.

To me, in your photo above, if I cover the Love with my hand, the Clover would be too tight for me for sure.  I imagine it barely moves, and I prefer a bit of movement for the Clover.  I know 100% that tightness would annoy me. It's all preference of course, and some people love tight bangles/bracelets.

It's just something to think about since you said the Small felt more comfortable as your first impression.  I go with comfort 100% of the time.  You just need to think if it is a "must" to match the Clover size with your Love, as I think your decision was based primarily on that.

Finally, that chalcedony is gorgeous!  That is such a beautiful set of stones... my eye stops and stares.  It looks great on you.

Just my thoughts.  The Clover is gorgeous, any size!  Congratulations to you!


----------



## lvmon

rosebean said:


> So today I went to the boutique, fortunately they have Both XS YG and Small RG. I tried both, although size small felt more comfortable but I decided to go with YG XS, pairs better with my LOVE, also my hubby said small looks too bulky on me. wish they had size small of YG though. I hope I don’t have buyers remorse because I felt small is a better fit than XS. First photo is rose gold.
> anyway, this boutique surprisingly has lots of inventory, including chalcedony bracelet and 20 motif which I tired and didn’t like on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398181
> 
> View attachment 5398181
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398226
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398227


Congrats, the bangle looks so beautiful.
Love the 20 chalcedony on you!


----------



## Happyish

rosebean said:


> So today I went to the boutique, fortunately they have Both XS YG and Small RG. I tried both, although size small felt more comfortable but I decided to go with YG XS, pairs better with my LOVE, also my hubby said small looks too bulky on me. wish they had size small of YG though. I hope I don’t have buyers remorse because I felt small is a better fit than XS. First photo is rose gold.
> anyway, this boutique surprisingly has lots of inventory, including chalcedony bracelet and 20 motif which I tired and didn’t like on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398181
> 
> View attachment 5398181
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398226
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398227


I LOVE the Chalcedony on you. Keep it in mind . . .
I agree with your husband, the small looks too large. The extra-small is the correct size. It fits you well, doesn't look tight, aligns with the Love bracelet and suits the proportions of your wrist. If the Clover were any larger, it would overlap with your Love.

If it helps, I too am an extra-small. In the photo to the right, the Signature is an extra-small and the Loves are a size 16. The Clovers in the first photo are Both XS.

The bracelet is very beautiful. You made the right choice. Wear it well in the best of health and happiness.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> I LOVE the Chalcedony on you. Keep it in mind . . .
> I agree with your husband, the small looks too large. The extra-small is the correct size. It fits you well, doesn't look tight, aligns with the Love bracelet and suits the proportions of your wrist. If the Clover were any larger, it would overlap with your Love.
> 
> If it helps, I too am an extra-small. In the photo to the right, the Signature is an extra-small and the Loves are a size 16. The Clovers in the first photo are Both XS.
> 
> The bracelet is very beautiful. You made the right choice. Wear it well in the best of health and happiness.
> 
> View attachment 5398258
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398259


I'm traveling again in two weeks... I need to go to a VCA and try on chalcedony again!    
I'll wear my WG MOP set and really look this time to see if it's too similar. Don't you have WG MOP and WG chalcedony?   @rosebean 's chalcedony is such a pretty lavender blue!


----------



## lvmon

rosebean said:


> So today I went to the boutique, fortunately they have Both XS YG and Small RG. I tried both, although size small felt more comfortable but I decided to go with YG XS, pairs better with my LOVE, also my hubby said small looks too bulky on me. wish they had size small of YG though. I hope I don’t have buyers remorse because I felt small is a better fit than XS. First photo is rose gold.
> anyway, this boutique surprisingly has lots of inventory, including chalcedony bracelet and 20 motif which I tired and didn’t like on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398181
> 
> View attachment 5398181
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398226
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398227


Hi, I noticed you have a prominent bone like me. Although  my wrist is very small, I needed the bangles to comfortably slide over the bump. I got XS based on size chart but I found it too restrictive, and exchanged to size small. Some people prefers snug but I noticed if there is no bump it’s fine.it’S all personal preference but just want to point out.


----------



## lvmon

BigAkoya said:


> I'm traveling again in two weeks... I need to go to a VCA and try on chalcedony again!
> I'll wear my WG MOP set and really look this time to see if it's too similar. Don't you have WG MOP and WG chalcedony?   @rosebean 's chalcedony is such a pretty lavender blue!


I can see you wearing MOP and Chalcedony doubled up


----------



## rosebean

BigAkoya said:


> On how the small looks... I don't think "bulky" is the correct word.  The better word to me is "depth", as in the Clover has much more depth than the Love, so the Clover will always stand out over the Love.
> 
> The Love, at its core, is a simple plain gold bangle.  The Clover is far more intricate.  It is a complex design with beautiful metalwork, milgrain bead edges, metal clovers, and melee diamonds.  It is a very complex design with much more depth (e.g. your husband's "bulky") than the Love.  It's meant to be that way, and I love it!
> 
> I also love it a bit more loose for me, but fit is 100% preference.
> The size my SA said matched me was the Small.  However, I went with the larger size, the medium.
> For me, the smaller size was a tiny bit snug than I like for a bangle.  Also, because of the design, the smaller size gave me the sausage-arm look.  The looser one definitely made my arms look thinner.  For me, I like a "bulky" bangle that has presence; I don't want the tight cuff look (unless I am wearing a cuff).  Another way to look at it is slip-on bangles; those are wider in diameter and they look great on people!
> 
> It's all preference of course, but I would say this...
> Don't let the Love bias your judgement.  If you are always going to wear it with your Love, then yes, I would get the XS to match the Love size as your Love is pretty snug.
> 
> If not, and you plan to wear the Clover separately or collect other VCA bangles, I would take off the Love your wrist and look at the Clover bangle alone.  It's not fair to compare it next to the Love as the Clover will always look bigger as I stated above.  These bangles are two completely different designs.
> 
> To me, in your photo above, if I cover the Love with my hand, the Clover would be too tight for me for sure.  I imagine it barely moves, and I prefer a bit of movement for the Clover.  I know 100% that tightness would annoy me. It's all preference of course, and some people love tight bangles/bracelets.
> 
> It's just something to think about since you said the Small felt more comfortable as your first impression.  I go with comfort 100% of the time.  You just need to think if it is a "must" to match the Clover size with your Love, as I think your decision was based primarily on that.
> 
> Finally, that chalcedony is gorgeous!  That is such a beautiful set of stones... my eye stops and stares.  It looks great on you.
> 
> Just my thoughts.  The Clover is gorgeous, any size!  Congratulations to you!


I really appreciate your opinion with lots of details with your own experience. I agree it’s not fair to compare VCA clover with my plain Love bangle (I am traveling, didn’t have the screw driver with me to take the Love off), that’s why I tried the small RG on my right hand alone, felt comfortable. Then my hubby said too loose or bulky. I think my wrist is between size XS and Small, that was how painful when we went through the same exercise to decide the Love bangle, 15 or 16, in the end he was so tired to look at it, I don’t blame him, because we spent almost an hour to switch back and forth. 
anyway, I don’t think I can return or exchange in US because I bought it in another Country. I better be happy


----------



## rosebean

lvmon said:


> Hi, I noticed you have a prominent bone like me. Although  my wrist is very small, I needed the bangles to comfortably slide over the bump. I got XS based on size chart but I found it too restrictive, and exchanged to size small. Some people prefers snug but I noticed if there is no bump it’s fine.it’S all personal preference but just want to point out.


Thank you so much for pointing this out. That’s exactly the same issue with me. Without the prominent bone, it’s an easy decision, XS no doubt, but with the big bone, small is easier to slide over the bump. But they don’t have small, and I don’t want to wait a year or so to get the small in US (I am traveling and grateful they even have anything for me to try), so I said F it (sorry for the F word).


----------



## rosebean

Happyish said:


> I LOVE the Chalcedony on you. Keep it in mind . . .
> I agree with your husband, the small looks too large. The extra-small is the correct size. It fits you well, doesn't look tight, aligns with the Love bracelet and suits the proportions of your wrist. If the Clover were any larger, it would overlap with your Love.
> 
> If it helps, I too am an extra-small. In the photo to the right, the Signature is an extra-small and the Loves are a size 16. The Clovers in the first photo are Both XS.
> 
> The bracelet is very beautiful. You made the right choice. Wear it well in the best of health and happiness.
> 
> View attachment 5398258
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398259


Oh, @ happyish I love your comment, you made me feel so good since after the purchase I was having the buyer’s remorse (as @BigAkoya said, for future, if I collect more bangles, looser fit probably would be better). The XS looks so good on you and with all your other bracelets, LOVE, signature perlee.


----------



## rosebean

BigAkoya said:


> I'm traveling again in two weeks... I need to go to a VCA and try on chalcedony again!
> I'll wear my WG MOP set and really look this time to see if it's too similar. Don't you have WG MOP and WG chalcedony?   @rosebean 's chalcedony is such a pretty lavender blue!


Yes the chalcedony is so pretty with a lavender blue hint. It just didn’t pop on me as the yellow gold pops. But I know you are WG gal, so I would really consider it.


----------



## EpiFanatic

rosebean said:


> So today I went to the boutique, fortunately they have Both XS YG and Small RG. I tried both, although size small felt more comfortable but I decided to go with YG XS, pairs better with my LOVE, also my hubby said small looks too bulky on me. wish they had size small of YG though. I hope I don’t have buyers remorse because I felt small is a better fit than XS. First photo is rose gold.
> anyway, this boutique surprisingly has lots of inventory, including chalcedony bracelet and 20 motif which I tired and didn’t like on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398181
> 
> View attachment 5398181
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398226
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398227


Lovely bracelets. I too love the fit of the XS. Though I know with the more prominent wrist bone the S might be easier to wear.


----------



## glamourbag

rosebean said:


> So today I went to the boutique, fortunately they have Both XS YG and Small RG. I tried both, although size small felt more comfortable but I decided to go with YG XS, pairs better with my LOVE, also my hubby said small looks too bulky on me. wish they had size small of YG though. I hope I don’t have buyers remorse because I felt small is a better fit than XS. First photo is rose gold.
> anyway, this boutique surprisingly has lots of inventory, including chalcedony bracelet and 20 motif which I tired and didn’t like on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398181
> 
> View attachment 5398181
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398226
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398227


Congratulations. I think size is all personal preference. There is no "correct size" - that's silly business. Its about going with what feels good to you. THAT is the "correct size." While you may think you would like to have a small now, at this point, like you said, that isn't possible, so XS it is. Both sizes fit you. I, like @BigAkoya, prefer the look for a bit more movement, so for me I'd choose small. Try to enjoy it and not stress too much. Both look pretty and its such a wonderful bangle that its near impossible not to smile when looking at it. Congrats again.


----------



## couturequeen

Minich said:


> Hi everyone - I've been lurking here for a long time, and am happy to join this community!
> 
> I searched for an answer to this question but couldn't find a concrete policy. My SA just told me that I can't return a bracelet that has been resized (Alhambra 5 motif RG GMOP + pave). They resized before sending it to me, and upon wearing it, I didn't feel as though the GMOP suited me and want to exchange for a Perlee sweet clover bracelet.
> 
> Is my SA correct here (can't return/exchange a resized but otherwise unworn bracelet), or should I push this with her?
> 
> Many thanks for your advice!


This is standard policy. For items I am seeing for the first time, I will review and send back to SA with SA-provided labels for resizing. It takes less than 2 weeks, but gives me piece of mind.0


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> I'm traveling again in two weeks... I need to go to a VCA and try on chalcedony again!
> I'll wear my WG MOP set and really look this time to see if it's too similar. Don't you have WG MOP and WG chalcedony?   @rosebean 's chalcedony is such a pretty lavender blue!


Some eye candy to pique your interest . . . just in case you need encouragement!


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Some eye candy to pique your interest . . . just in case you need encouragement!


I don't think you like the matching earrings, but I thought I'd ask just to be sure.  
Chalcedony has the categories I want (one 20, two bracelets), but I'd have to SO the VA earrings.
Did you order the earrings?  I am thinking no?  

That WG set you have it beautiful.


----------



## babygirl416

jenaps said:


> YES! With my love bracelets.  It’s so sad - After years of 24/7 365 wearing.  It was at the end of my pregnancy and my wrists were swollen.  I developed a rash.  I took them both off wg and yg and the rash went away.  I tried to just wear the yg one but got a rash.  I waited over a year and then put them on and got another rash.  So I started wearing them a couple of days and then taking them off for a few weeks at a time breaks. I don’t really wear them much now.  Although I put them on a week ago and there’s no rash yet so maybe it went away!  I may just give them for my daughter when she gets older.


I got a rash from trying on the white gold with mother of pearl. I am pretty sure it's from the white gold but the sales associate on the phone says it's the mother of pearl. I have a yellow gold necklace from cartier and no rash. I am wondering what is it


----------



## Happyish

babygirl416 said:


> I got a rash from trying on the white gold with mother of pearl. I am pretty sure it's from the white gold but the sales associate on the phone says it's the mother of pearl. I have a yellow gold necklace from cartier and no rash. I am wondering what is it


My guess is that you're allergic to the nickel silver in the white gold. I've never heard of a reaction of mother of pearl. Why don't you google it.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> I don't think you like the matching earrings, but I thought I'd ask just to be sure.
> Chalcedony has the categories I want (one 20, two bracelets), but I'd have to SO the VA earrings.
> Did you order the earrings?  I am thinking no?
> 
> That WG set you have it beautiful.


Are the chalcedony vintage alhambra earrings special order? I remember they were part of the regular line. And to answer your question, no, I don't have matching earrings. Instead, I pair these with the small WG perlee hoops.

If you have diamond studs, they'd be lovely with the Chalcedony. Or, if you combine two necklaces and to avoid a special order, you could buy the earrings in WG/Onyx or WG/WMOP--or both! On the other hand, there's the WG Butterfly pave, the lotus earrings or the frivole in WG . . . I know some don't, but I love the mix of the frivole with the alhambra.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Are the chalcedony alhambra earrings special order? I remember they were part of the regular line. And to answer your question, no, I don't have matching earrings. Instead, I pair these with my WG perlee hoops.
> 
> If you have diamond studs, they'd be lovely with the Chalcedony. Or, if you combine two necklaces and to avoid a special order, you could buy the earrings in WG/Onyx or WG WMOP. On the other hand, there's the WG Butterfly pave, the lotus earrings or the frivole in WG . . .


You know me by now on earrings...
I'm not even an earring person and only buy earrings to match, so matchy matchy they must!   
Plus, I really really love matching earrings with a long necklace; it's such a coordinated look to me.
The earrings are available by SO, but they are not part of the stock unless VCA changed it recently.  It's the one category of chalcedony that is not part of stock; everything else is regular stock which I find so strange. 

I do have diamond studs, but I never wear them.  I am also in the camp that does not think Frivole or Lotus looks good with Alhambra, so I never wear either with Alhambra.

I just showed hubby your photo and the other photos recently posted by @LVmom and @rosebean.  I had not shown hubby chalcedony in the past, as I have always dismissed this stone.

I asked hubby to "look at the necklace, pause, and describe in one word what you see".
Hubby said "elegant" which was music to my years.    I asked him if it was too similar to my MOP, and he said "no, that blue kinda glows, and I like those stripes." (striations )

If you might be in the mood, I would love to see just the MOP and chalcedony together.
I'll be traveling in a few weeks, and there is a VCA, so I'll definitely try and make time to drop by to see chalcedony again.
In the meantime, I'm off to VCA.com to see what other pieces come in chalcedony.

I dream in color, and no doubt, I will be seeing lavender blue clouds in my dreams tonight.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> You know me by now on earrings...
> I'm not even an earring person and only buy earrings to match, so matchy matchy they must!
> Plus, I really really love matching earrings with a long necklace; it's such a coordinated look to me.
> The earrings are available by SO, but they are not part of the stock unless VCA changed it recently.  It's the one category of chalcedony that is not part of stock; everything else is regular stock which I find so strange.
> 
> I do have diamond studs, but I never wear them.  I am also in the camp that does not think Frivole or Lotus looks good with Alhambra, so I never wear either with Alhambra.
> 
> I just showed hubby your photo and the other photos recently posted by @LVmom and @rosebean.  I had not shown hubby chalcedony in the past, as I have always dismissed this stone.
> 
> I asked hubby to "look at the necklace, pause, and describe in one word what you see".
> Hubby said "elegant" which was music to my years.   I asked him if it was too similar to my MOP, and he said "no, that blue kinda glows, and I like those stripes." (striations )
> 
> If you might be in the mood, I would love to see just the MOP and chalcedony together.
> I'll be traveling in a few weeks, and there is a VCA, so I'll definitely try and make time to drop by to see chalcedony again.
> In the meantime, I'm off to VCA.com to see what other pieces come in chalcedony.
> 
> I dream in color, and no doubt, I will be seeing lavender blue clouds in my dreams tonight.


Your wish is my command . . .

The actual appearance is lighter than the photos. Tomorrow, I'll try and take some more photos and see if daylight makes an appreciable difference.

But in the meantime, here are some photos of the MOP/Chalcedony combination. This is a phenomenal combination. It has a quiet elegance, that is so different from much of the Alhambra.

 And coincidentally, this combination matches the scarf I just bought. So if you really want to go all out . . .


----------



## lvmon

Happyish said:


> Your wish is my command . . .
> The actual appearance is lighter than the photos. Tomorrow, I'll try and take some more photos and see if daylight makes an appreciate distance.
> But in the meantime, here are some photos of the MOP/Chalcedony combination. The is a phenomenal combination. It has a quiet elegance, that is so different from much of the Alhambra. And coincidentally, this combination matches the scarf I just bought. So if you really want to go all out . . .
> 
> View attachment 5398528
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398529
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398530
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398532


That’s a perfect scarf for the MOP and chalcedony. Would you please let me know the CW no? I have the marine colour in the same design.


----------



## Happyish

lvmon said:


> That’s a perfect scarf for the MOP and chalcedony. Would you please let me know the CW no? I have the marine colour in the same design.


I bet the marine is beautiful too. This is colorway #10. It has far more depth IRL than it does on the website. The colors are gris clair/bleu pale/blanc . . .


----------



## lvmon

Happyish said:


> I bet the marine is beautiful too. This is colorway #10. It has far more depth IRL than it does on the website. The colors are gris clair/bleu pale/blanc . . .
> 
> View attachment 5398554


Thank you @Happyish!
Your photo looks much better than the website.
Marine goes really well with dark jeans.

If you don’t mind would love to see MOP and chalcedony necklaces worn together. Thanks


----------



## zlauren

I believe that VCA doesn't use nickel in their white gold alloy? I have a nickel allergy and I've never reacted. Ah, here is it - they use palladium instead of nickel.


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> You know me by now on earrings...
> I'm not even an earring person and only buy earrings to match, so matchy matchy they must!
> Plus, I really really love matching earrings with a long necklace; it's such a coordinated look to me.
> The earrings are available by SO, but they are not part of the stock unless VCA changed it recently.  It's the one category of chalcedony that is not part of stock; everything else is regular stock which I find so strange.
> 
> I do have diamond studs, but I never wear them.  I am also in the camp that does not think Frivole or Lotus looks good with Alhambra, so I never wear either with Alhambra.
> 
> I just showed hubby your photo and the other photos recently posted by @LVmom and @rosebean.  I had not shown hubby chalcedony in the past, as I have always dismissed this stone.
> 
> I asked hubby to "look at the necklace, pause, and describe in one word what you see".
> Hubby said "elegant" which was music to my years.    I asked him if it was too similar to my MOP, and he said "no, that blue kinda glows, and I like those stripes." (striations )
> 
> If you might be in the mood, I would love to see just the MOP and chalcedony together.
> I'll be traveling in a few weeks, and there is a VCA, so I'll definitely try and make time to drop by to see chalcedony again.
> In the meantime, I'm off to VCA.com to see what other pieces come in chalcedony.
> 
> I dream in color, and no doubt, I will be seeing lavender blue clouds in my dreams tonight.



If you make a visit to the boutique wearing your MOP I would so love modshots of MOP with chalcedony together!! I too think of chalcedony as lavender blue clouds, so romantic


----------



## tenshix

Happyish said:


> Your wish is my command . . .
> 
> The actual appearance is lighter than the photos. Tomorrow, I'll try and take some more photos and see if daylight makes an appreciable difference.
> 
> But in the meantime, here are some photos of the MOP/Chalcedony combination. This is a phenomenal combination. It has a quiet elegance, that is so different from much of the Alhambra.
> 
> And coincidentally, this combination matches the scarf I just bought. So if you really want to go all out . . .
> 
> View attachment 5398528
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398529
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398530
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398532



Yes please we would love to see your fabulous modshots with these two stones! I love how you style your clothes with your pieces, always so on point and chic. How do you have the perfect color palette for everything


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> You know me by now on earrings...
> I'm not even an earring person and only buy earrings to match, so matchy matchy they must!
> Plus, I really really love matching earrings with a long necklace; it's such a coordinated look to me.
> The earrings are available by SO, but they are not part of the stock unless VCA changed it recently.  It's the one category of chalcedony that is not part of stock; everything else is regular stock which I find so strange.
> 
> I do have diamond studs, but I never wear them.  I am also in the camp that does not think Frivole or Lotus looks good with Alhambra, so I never wear either with Alhambra.
> 
> I just showed hubby your photo and the other photos recently posted by @LVmom and @rosebean.  I had not shown hubby chalcedony in the past, as I have always dismissed this stone.
> 
> I asked hubby to "look at the necklace, pause, and describe in one word what you see".
> Hubby said "elegant" which was music to my years.    I asked him if it was too similar to my MOP, and he said "no, that blue kinda glows, and I like those stripes." (striations )
> 
> If you might be in the mood, I would love to see just the MOP and chalcedony together.
> I'll be traveling in a few weeks, and there is a VCA, so I'll definitely try and make time to drop by to see chalcedony again.
> In the meantime, I'm off to VCA.com to see what other pieces come in chalcedony.
> 
> I dream in color, and no doubt, I will be seeing lavender blue clouds in my dreams tonight.


You are correct, chalcedony earrings are still MTO, so fee applies, vintage and magic. We know you are a set person!


----------



## nicole0612

Happyish said:


> Your wish is my command . . .
> 
> The actual appearance is lighter than the photos. Tomorrow, I'll try and take some more photos and see if daylight makes an appreciable difference.
> 
> But in the meantime, here are some photos of the MOP/Chalcedony combination. This is a phenomenal combination. It has a quiet elegance, that is so different from much of the Alhambra.
> 
> And coincidentally, this combination matches the scarf I just bought. So if you really want to go all out . . .
> 
> View attachment 5398528
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398529
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398530
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398532


This is a very beautiful combination. The mother of pearl brings out the lavender tones in the chalcedony.


----------



## glamourbag

Happyish said:


> Your wish is my command . . .
> 
> The actual appearance is lighter than the photos. Tomorrow, I'll try and take some more photos and see if daylight makes an appreciable difference.
> 
> But in the meantime, here are some photos of the MOP/Chalcedony combination. This is a phenomenal combination. It has a quiet elegance, that is so different from much of the Alhambra.
> 
> And coincidentally, this combination matches the scarf I just bought. So if you really want to go all out . . .
> 
> View attachment 5398528
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398529
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398530
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398532


Perfection right here!This is beautiful. Ive not seen MOP with Chalcedony before - its a very pretty pairing.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Your wish is my command . . .
> 
> The actual appearance is lighter than the photos. Tomorrow, I'll try and take some more photos and see if daylight makes an appreciable difference.
> 
> But in the meantime, here are some photos of the MOP/Chalcedony combination. This is a phenomenal combination. It has a quiet elegance, that is so different from much of the Alhambra.
> 
> And coincidentally, this combination matches the scarf I just bought. So if you really want to go all out . . .
> 
> View attachment 5398528
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398529
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398530
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398532


The scarf goes great with the MOP and chalcedony!  So lovely! I will say though, from what I see in your photo, the MOP and chalcedony are very close in shade, but I think it's the lighting as the MOP looks silvery which I have my WG MOP strand to visualize the lighting that makes it look like that.  

I can't wait to see more photos! 
On scarves... I have tried to do the chic French scarf look (even read that little how-to book) but to no avail.  I'm a klutz at scarves and can only admire from a far.  

Speaking of scarves and all things French (which I'm a big fan of all things French)... there is a movie called Le Divorce that stars Kate Hudson. It's a shallow movie, but I enjoyed it for the French vibe.  The movie is based in Paris, talks about all thing French, and of course you can't talk about French vibe without throwing in H bags and scarves.  If you're in the mood for a shallow but fun movie, this is it.  The ladies wear many scarves, multiple ways.  I saw that movie years ago, but thinking now... I should watch it again one night.


----------



## rosebean

Thank you @glamourbag. I did think that I want the small now, but you are so right that I should just try to enjoy it not over stress about it, after all, it’s such a piece of art. 



glamourbag said:


> Congratulations. I think size is all personal preference. There is no "correct size" - that's silly business. Its about going with what feels good to you. THAT is the "correct size." While you may think you would like to have a small now, at this point, like you said, that isn't possible, so XS it is. Both sizes fit you. I, like @BigAkoya, prefer the look for a bit more movement, so for me I'd choose small. Try to enjoy it and not stress too much. Both look pretty and its such a wonderful bangle that its near impossible not to smile when looking at it. Congrats again.


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> So today I went to the boutique, fortunately they have Both XS YG and Small RG. I tried both, although size small felt more comfortable but I decided to go with YG XS, pairs better with my LOVE, also my hubby said small looks too bulky on me. wish they had size small of YG though. I hope I don’t have buyers remorse because I felt small is a better fit than XS. First photo is rose gold.
> anyway, this boutique surprisingly has lots of inventory, including chalcedony bracelet and 20 motif which I tired and didn’t like on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398181
> 
> View attachment 5398181
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398226
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398227


That chalcedony 20 motif looks so stunning on you @rosebean and I love that the xs size of the perlee clover stacks better with your love. I do understand though your thoughts about the small feeling more comfortable. That’s the exact reason why I chose small for all my perlee bracelets because I wanted movement even though the XS fit well too.


----------



## Happyish

zlauren said:


> I believe that VCA doesn't use nickel in their white gold alloy? I have a nickel allergy and I've never reacted. Ah, here is it - they use palladium instead of nickel.


No wonder! I too am allergic to nickel silver and have never been able to wear WG earrings. VCA always assured me I could wear their WG.  A few years ago I decided to give it a try and have been able to do so without issue. That's the reason why. Thanks for explaining.


----------



## Happyish

Here's some more photos of the Chalcedony against WMOP in daylight . . . Again, the coloring is much more subtle than captured by my phone, but equally beautiful. 

As @BigAkoya writes, it has a cool beauty. Can you imagine the Chalcedony paired w WG/Gray MOP . . .


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> The scarf goes great with the MOP and chalcedony!  So lovely! I will say though, from what I see in your photo, the MOP and chalcedony are very close in shade, but I think it's the lighting as the MOP looks silvery which I have my WG MOP strand to visualize the lighting that makes it look like that.
> 
> I can't wait to see more photos!
> On scarves... I have tried to do the chic French scarf look (even read that little how-to book) but to no avail.  I'm a klutz at scarves and can only admire from a far.
> 
> Speaking of scarves and all things French (which I'm a big fan of all things French)... there is a movie called Le Divorce that stars Kate Hudson. It's a shallow movie, but I enjoyed it for the French vibe.  The movie is based in Paris, talks about all thing French, and of course you can't talk about French vibe without throwing in H bags and scarves.  If you're in the mood for a shallow but fun movie, this is it.  The ladies wear many scarves, multiple ways.  I saw that movie years ago, but thinking now... I should watch it again one night.


Three things about scarves and then I'll stop.
I wear them one of two ways. First, I'll wear it under the collar of a jacket to protect the neckline so only the edge of the scarf is peeking out. Who wants to cover up jewelry?
Second, to cover up jewelry. Acting a little more street smart, I'll drape a scarf over my jacket or shirt so my jewelry isn't obvious.  I then take it off  or drape it so it's less obtrusive when I arrive at a destination.
Third, I can't begin to tie a scarf so it looks like a gorgeous floral arrangement. I marvel at those who can. Instead, they're a functional accessory, albeit an attractive one.


----------



## mzhannah

Hello VCA community,
I need advice. I've been contemplating on purchasing the Alhambra necklace in the vintage size for quite some time now. I'm deciding between the MOP in white gold and the diamond pave in white gold. I know these are at two different price points, and both equally beautiful, but I'm leaning towards the diamonds due to it being less high maintenance in terms of care. 
Does anyone have wear and tear reviews for the vintage Alhambra diamond in white gold and would you please share thoughts and photos? Also, does anyone have experience purchasing such pieces through VCA's website? Would it make a difference if I purchase it online vs in store (aside from your typical experience etc)? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Happyish

mzhannah said:


> Hello VCA community,
> I need advice. I've been contemplating on purchasing the Alhambra necklace in the vintage size for quite some time now. I'm deciding between the MOP in white gold and the diamond pave in white gold. I know these are at two different price points, and both equally beautiful, but I'm leaning towards the diamonds due to it being less high maintenance in terms of care.
> Does anyone have wear and tear reviews for the vintage Alhambra diamond in white gold and would you please share thoughts and photos? Also, does anyone have experience purchasing such pieces through VCA's website? Would it make a difference if I purchase it online vs in store (aside from your typical experience etc)? Thank you in advance!


The Diamond pave will be far more durable. Mother of pearl is susceptible to discoloration if it comes in contact with chlorine, soap, perfumes, hairsprays and oil from your hands. Of course, all these elements should be kept far, far away from fine jewelry. However, the WG with diamonds will be the most durable. You could, if you want, shower or swim in it (although I wouldn't). When I want to clean mine, I just drop it in water with a little ammonia and it comes out sparkling clean. You cannot do that with the MOP.
I always say, if you can, buy the higher priced item first. First, you may as well start wearing something magnificent sooner rather than later. Second, if you have this you may not want the MOP thus it will render it obsolete. Third, with price increases, the amount you'll  pay later will be significantly higher--while the percentage increase may remain the same, it's impact will be greater.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Happyish said:


> Here's some more photos of the Chalcedony against WMOP in daylight . . . Again, the coloring is much more subtle than captured by my phone, but equally beautiful.
> 
> As @BigAkoya writes, it has a cool beauty. Can you imagine the Chalcedony paired w WG/Gray MOP . . .


Very subtle elegant glow. Together it makes a statement.


----------



## hkim019

880 said:


> Am in Milan right now and the VCA here has a VCA exhibition of historic and vintage VCA in the basement which was amazing to see. I saw a lot of things including the precursor to the Liane necklace. I also tried on a YG white agate and amethyst Liane necklace (122 EURO (i think about 144 usd); with VAT and VCA assistance it would be about 100euro.  I personally liked the scale of the store better than fifth avenue. Very very friendly staff and the visit itself was a lot of fun. (Unlike hermes where i was really treated like a tourist; since we haven’t travelled for so long, being a tourist in Hermes  was really odd lol). Will post pics later. OT, but Enrico Bertolini restaurant in Milan was the best meal weve eaten in many years. Far better than recent meals at Per Se, Daniel Boulud Pavillion, etc. in NY.
> 
> @VCALoverNY, I took the pics on DHs international phone, so will post them as soon as I figure out how to save into my photo album. I sadly only took a few of the precursor to the Liane, bc I forgot to take more but there were realistic animals, ludo pieces, even a jeweled ludo ring, some pieces rhan transformed from watches into a pendant and brooches, a minaudiar yg diamond clasp bag, heritage zip and current zip pieces, the first Romeo and Juliet pieces, and many more.


Hi, taking your advice and will be visiting the VCA store in Milan in the next few weeks! Any chance you'd be able to share what the VAT % was for Italy VCA?


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> That chalcedony 20 motif looks so stunning on you @rosebean and I love that the xs size of the perlee clover stacks better with your love. I do understand though your thoughts about the small feeling more comfortable. That’s the exact reason why I chose small for all my perlee bracelets because I wanted movement even though the XS fit well too.


Thank you @EL4B now that I have wore this bangle for overnight, tried to enjoy it, but just felt a bit tight. I discussed with my hubby, he said if I am not happy, return, if cannot, then exchange, if not possible, just sell it, he is sure I can sell with a profit (he is making fun of me, that there is so many VCA bangle lovers).


----------



## 880

hkim019 said:


> Hi, taking your advice and will be visiting the VCA store in Milan in the next few weeks! Any chance you'd be able to share what the VAT % was for Italy VCA?


I’m sorry, I don’t remember. If your purchase is large, VCA will dispatch someone to meet you at the airport t9 help deal with VAT.

ETA: for the Liane, when I tried the Milan version on, the VCA SA was able to tell me immediately whatever the price was exclusive of VAT, so there should not be any surprises. . . But I have to admit, the whole thing (buying a piece Not in my home store or home currency; and the thought of VAT, customs declaration, and the fact I wasn’t flying out of Milan (th these things posed no problems for VCA); were significant deterrents to a purchase abroad.


----------



## BigAkoya

rosebean said:


> Thank you @EL4B now that I have wore this bangle for overnight, tried to enjoy it, but just felt a bit tight. I discussed with my hubby, he said if I am not happy, return, if cannot, then exchange, if not possible, just sell it, he is sure I can sell with a profit (he is making fun of me, that there is so many VCA bangle lovers).


I think you'll enjoy the larger size more.  Plus, you can now add other VCA bangles to stack!    
I would think you could exchange it, even if you have to send it back to the original boutique.  You just bought it!  Plus, I am 100% certain you are not the first person who decided to swap out a size.

I did something very similar to you... I took my Frivole ring home and second guessed myself on sizing.  My SA said no worries; he sent me the smaller Frivole ring size and said to send back the one I did not want.    

Worst case, as your hubby said, you can just sell it.  It's better to swap it out now, so it is good you are doing this right away.


----------



## hkim019

880 said:


> I’m sorry, I don’t remember. If your purchase is large, VCA will dispatch someone to meet you at the airport t9 help deal with VAT.
> 
> ETA: for the Liane, when I tried the Milan version on, the VCA SA was able to tell me immediately whatever the price was exclusive of VAT, so there should not be any surprises. . . But I have to admit, the whole thing (buying a piece Not in my home store or home currency; and the thought of VAT, customs declaration, and the fact I wasn’t flying out of Milan (th these things posed no problems for VCA); were significant deterrents to a purchase abroad.


Thanks a lot for sharing + your experience! My purchase won't be large, probably just the single guilloche pendant and/or 10 motif guilloche necklace. I just wasn't sure if it would be worth dealing with VAT from purchasing in Milan vs my home store in Boston. (prices seem similar now that Europe had their recent price increase)


----------



## 880

hkim019 said:


> Thanks a lot for sharing + your experience! My purchase won't be large, probably just the single guilloche pendant and/or 10 motif guilloche necklace. I just wasn't sure if it would be worth dealing with VAT from purchasing in Milan vs my home store in Boston. (price seem similar now that Europe had their recent price increase)


I vote sticking to your home store. Because if you have an issue, it’s easiest to contact your SA. Your US boutique purchases will automatically be registered in the system, and it’s just less hassle. The only way I would ever buy something abroad is if it is impossible to get or transfer. JMO 
have a fabulous trip! I recommend eating at enrico bertalini for lunch in Milan


----------



## hkim019

880 said:


> I vote sticking to your home store. Because if you have an issue, it’s easiest to contact your SA. Your US boutique purchases will automatically be registered in the system, and it’s just less hassle. The only way I would ever buy something abroad is if it is impossible to get or transfer. JMO
> have a fabulous trip! I recommend eating at enrico bertalini for lunch in Milan


Very good points and thanks a bunch for the lunch recommendation - sounds delectable!


----------



## lvmon

BigAkoya said:


> The scarf goes great with the MOP and chalcedony!  So lovely! I will say though, from what I see in your photo, the MOP and chalcedony are very close in shade, but I think it's the lighting as the MOP looks silvery which I have my WG MOP strand to visualize the lighting that makes it look like that.
> 
> I can't wait to see more photos!
> On scarves... I have tried to do the chic French scarf look (even read that little how-to book) but to no avail.  I'm a klutz at scarves and can only admire from a far.
> 
> Speaking of scarves and all things French (which I'm a big fan of all things French)... there is a movie called Le Divorce that stars Kate Hudson. It's a shallow movie, but I enjoyed it for the French vibe.  The movie is based in Paris, talks about all thing French, and of course you can't talk about French vibe without throwing in H bags and scarves.  If you're in the mood for a shallow but fun movie, this is it.  The ladies wear many scarves, multiple ways.  I saw that movie years ago, but thinking now... I should watch it again one night.


Hi Big Akoya, I love scarves and shawls since it’s cold here in Canada most of the time. In addition to providing warmth, scarves also make my boring outfits a little more interesting. Try tying 70cm scraf around your neck next time you wear your Frame cotton oversized shirt! That’s fashion advise coming from a self professed granola.

PS: photo attached from internet


----------



## Changeitup

A bracelet’s fit comes up quite often in these forums. It’s always tough when someone is asking about fit because as many have said, there truly is no right or wrong answer, there’s only the wearer‘s answer and preference. So many of you look so good in everything that its hard to say “yes” that’s the only fit for you. Focusing for a moment on bangles as they are trickier to size, the beauty of VCA and some other high end designers is that they make a variety of sizes which is particularly helpful for those with small wrists. Bracelets in general, especially in the US it seems, tend to be a bit larger and many wearers do like their bangles roomy. But many also prefer a closer fit so VCA and Cartier for two, do provide that choice which is great for those like me who usually prefer some movement but not a lot. Fit is so very personal. In VCA, more than 1 size is likely going to “fit” the wearer‘s wrist and look fabulous on, but its “the look“ the wearer is after that should control in my humble opinion. I try to picture the bangle on my wrist before the purchase, and that really helps guide me for size. If its a stand alone piece, I might go one way. But if I am planning to stack, perhaps another to line up with what’s already on my wrist. Just let me say, have no fear because if I see you in that VCA bangle, I can pretty much guarantee I’m going to like the look on you.


----------



## rosebean

880 said:


> I’m sorry, I don’t remember. If your purchase is large, VCA will dispatch someone to meet you at the airport t9 help deal with VAT.
> 
> ETA: for the Liane, when I tried the Milan version on, the VCA SA was able to tell me immediately whatever the price was exclusive of VAT, so there should not be any surprises. . . But I have to admit, the whole thing (buying a piece Not in my home store or home currency; and the thought of VAT, customs declaration, and the fact I wasn’t flying out of Milan (th these things posed no problems for VCA); were significant deterrents to a purchase abroad.


I second @880, as I just bought the clover bangle in Istanbul, now have a second thought of changing the size. Not sure how to deal with it yet. And hassle to deal with the VAT. I only bought it because my SA in US told me I have to wait at least 8 months.


----------



## rosebean

BigAkoya said:


> I think you'll enjoy the larger size more.  Plus, you can now add other VCA bangles to stack!
> I would think you could exchange it, even if you have to send it back to the original boutique.  You just bought it!  Plus, I am 100% certain you are not the first person who decided to swap out a size.
> 
> I did something very similar to you... I took my Frivole ring home and second guessed myself on sizing.  My SA said no worries; he sent me the smaller Frivole ring size and said to send back the one I did not want.
> 
> Worst case, as your hubby said, you can just sell it.  It's better to swap it out now, so it is good you are doing this right away.



Thank you @BigAkoya, I agree if I ever, very likely, want to add more bangles, as dear @eternallove4bag also said, size small will be better for stack. So I have packed the new bracket back in the box and will call the boutique tomorrow (as the boutique in Istanbul where I bought closed  on Sunday, I went there to return today and fount out). The thing is that this boutique may be owned individually not by corporate, so return or exchange could be difficult, shipping overseas plus insurance (my hubby said I don’t want to deal with it. Best case is I can exchange in US, maybe wait some months, otherwise just sell it. ) thank you again for your wise advice.


----------



## BigAkoya

lvmon said:


> Hi Big Akoya, I love scarves and shawls since it’s cold here in Canada most of the time. In addition to providing warmth, scarves also make my boring outfits a little more interesting. Try tying 70cm scraf around your neck next time you wear your Frame cotton oversized shirt! That’s fashion advise coming from a self professed granola.
> 
> PS: photo attached from internet
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399094


This is so pretty, so fresh looking.  Yes... it would look great with my new Frame cotton oversized shirts!     
Thanks for sharing this photo!


----------



## kelsenia

880 said:


> thank you @glamourbag, @missie1 , @BigAkoya , I’m waiting for my Bulgari SA to bring it in
> @Happyish , agree re this is the one to prioritize; the buton d’or is still on the list
> @kvitka4u , one of my tests is not wanting to take something off, but I agree with @eternallove4bag that you should try on all the different metals. I will say that I personally need to take action shots to review when I get home, bc sometimes the item I think is the best in the store is not what I end up obsessing about
> @kelsenia , we typically only insure current pieces for the value on the receipt which is accepted by Jewelers mutual / Chubb.  May I ask is there another reason for a separate insurance certificate? Does it function like an appraisal? Thanks in advance!


My SA just gave it to me! It is like an appraisal.


----------



## wisconsin

rosebean said:


> So today I went to the boutique, fortunately they have Both XS YG and Small RG. I tried both, although size small felt more comfortable but I decided to go with YG XS, pairs better with my LOVE, also my hubby said small looks too bulky on me. wish they had size small of YG though. I hope I don’t have buyers remorse because I felt small is a better fit than XS. First photo is rose gold.
> anyway, this boutique surprisingly has lots of inventory, including chalcedony bracelet and 20 motif which I tired and didn’t like on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398181
> 
> View attachment 5398181
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398226
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398227


Omg chalcedony looks beautiful on you


----------



## BigAkoya

kelsenia said:


> My SA just gave it to me! It is like an appraisal.


I get new insurance appraisals on my higher end pieces.  I don't insure all my pieces, just my high end pieces. 

My jewelry policy includes inflation adjustment.  However, sometimes high end jewelry pieces outpace inflation.  Hence about every 5-6 years, I get a new appraisal and resubmit to insurance if necessary.


----------



## myztic

Anyone know the current wait time for a perlee clover bracelet in size small? My SA said 100% deposit + 6-9 month wait.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> You know me by now on earrings...
> I'm not even an earring person and only buy earrings to match, so matchy matchy they must!
> Plus, I really really love matching earrings with a long necklace; it's such a coordinated look to me.
> The earrings are available by SO, but they are not part of the stock unless VCA changed it recently.  It's the one category of chalcedony that is not part of stock; everything else is regular stock which I find so strange.
> 
> I do have diamond studs, but I never wear them.  I am also in the camp that does not think Frivole or Lotus looks good with Alhambra, so I never wear either with Alhambra.
> 
> I just showed hubby your photo and the other photos recently posted by @LVmom and @rosebean.  I had not shown hubby chalcedony in the past, as I have always dismissed this stone.
> 
> I asked hubby to "look at the necklace, pause, and describe in one word what you see".
> Hubby said "elegant" which was music to my years.   I asked him if it was too similar to my MOP, and he said "no, that blue kinda glows, and I like those stripes." (striations )
> 
> If you might be in the mood, I would love to see just the MOP and chalcedony together.
> I'll be traveling in a few weeks, and there is a VCA, so I'll definitely try and make time to drop by to see chalcedony again.
> In the meantime, I'm off to VCA.com to see what other pieces come in chalcedony.
> 
> I dream in color, and no doubt, I will be seeing lavender blue clouds in my dreams tonight.


Regarding the Chalcedony. I know you like earrings to match but it just occurred to me that the small clover hoops in WG might be a perfect complement to that as well as your other WG pieces. It has the clover motif, the perlee motif and thematically works with Alhambra, (be it chalcedony, mop or onyx), the Perlee line and the Clover bracelet. It matches without being matchy-matchy and has the advantage of being transitional rather than secular. I have something similar (now discontinued) that I wear w my WG alhambra. Just a thought . . .


----------



## LoveMyHalo

Does VCA email customer satisfaction surveys after you purchase something? Cartier does this and wonder if VCA does too.


----------



## Lien

LoveMyHalo said:


> Does VCA email customer satisfaction surveys after you purchase something? Cartier does this and wonder if VCA does too.



Sometimes, not after every purchase.  I've only ever been sent such a survey once.  Been buying VCA since 2016.


----------



## delaneyyeckk

Hello, 
I am hoping someone can provide me with some feedback in regards to my question. I am torn between the vintage size pendent in either MOP or onyx. What is your experience if you own either & do you recommend one over the other? I’ve heard mixed things about both, how MOP can shrink & shouldn’t be worn daily etc. but onyx can be worn daily since it’s more durable. I don’t have a problem taking my necklace off to shower but, ideally I want something that can be worn day to day. While my SA advises against this, he says, that he has clients who shower in their MOP & haven’t experienced any issues & same goes for onyx. 
Thank you for your input!


----------



## saligator

Trying to decide between the VCA Magic LONG in YG, or the shorter one in MOP WG. I don't really wear long necklaces much. ANyone with a long one care to weigh in? Do you wear it a lot? is it worth the versatility?


----------



## nightbefore

delaneyyeckk said:


> Hello,
> I am hoping someone can provide me with some feedback in regards to my question. I am torn between the vintage size pendent in either MOP or onyx. What is your experience if you own either & do you recommend one over the other? I’ve heard mixed things about both, how MOP can shrink & shouldn’t be worn daily etc. but onyx can be worn daily since it’s more durable. I don’t have a problem taking my necklace off to shower but, ideally I want something that can be worn day to day. While my SA advises against this, he says, that he has clients who shower in their MOP & haven’t experienced any issues & same goes for onyx.
> Thank you for your input!


I don’t know why MOP shouldn’t be worn daily. I have sweet earrings and the bracelet and I wear them almost everyday without a problem. I only take them off for showering.


----------



## Yodabest

delaneyyeckk said:


> Hello,
> I am hoping someone can provide me with some feedback in regards to my question. I am torn between the vintage size pendent in either MOP or onyx. What is your experience if you own either & do you recommend one over the other? I’ve heard mixed things about both, how MOP can shrink & shouldn’t be worn daily etc. but onyx can be worn daily since it’s more durable. I don’t have a problem taking my necklace off to shower but, ideally I want something that can be worn day to day. While my SA advises against this, he says, that he has clients who shower in their MOP & haven’t experienced any issues & same goes for onyx.
> Thank you for your input!



I have VCA pieces with both these stones. They’re both beautiful and perfect for daily wear. For durability, I think onyx is more carefree than MOP, but these are also necklaces you’re considering which is different than a bracelet (more likely to get splashed with water when washing hands, clang against other stacked bracelets, etc). For a necklace that likely will just sit safely on your neck, I’d just go with the stone you like the best.

The official recommendation from VCA is that their stones not get wet. There are definitely people who wear them in showers and pools and claim they see no issues, but if you’re at all particular about your things, then I’d suggest taking the official VCA advice and not wearing it to shower. Everyone has their own threshold and may be more or less observant. What one person sees as no wear and tear, you may be bothered by. If you’re going to wear it daily but take off to shower, I’d go with either stone. For anything more than that, I’d go with the hammered gold which can be a 24/7 piece.


----------



## Notorious Pink

saligator said:


> Trying to decide between the VCA Magic LONG in YG, or the shorter one in MOP WG. I don't really wear long necklaces much. ANyone with a long one care to weigh in? Do you wear it a lot? is it worth the versatility?


I have Magic Long Pave and I always wear it doubled - but I like having the versatility to wear it long or short.


----------



## chiaoapple

I have been thinking of getting a brooch, but could not land on the right one as I want to predominantly wear it as a pendant. Played around with the bunny and it seems quite promising — imagine it with a chain of the proper length and thicker than the one in the photo… Add to it that this bunny is apparently a special version made with mahogany obsidian rather than the regular tiger’s eye.


----------



## chiaoapple

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> Can’t seem to find VCA regrets thread, so posting here. Also I am kind of unsure if I regret it enough to let the necklace go.
> I usually stick to 10 motif necklaces and smaller pendants but with GMOP I decided I wanted variety and got the Magic pendant. I have had it for a while now and I feel it only looks good on me when the chain is doubled and the other lengths look odd in person. I also find it screaming “VCA”. I don’t know what I was thinking keeping this pendant when I had returned Onyx, WMOP and Malachite magic pendants for the above stated reasons.
> Sometimes I feel it is a change from other necklaces I have and a lot of times I just want to get rid of it and do 10 motif RG GMOP MTO. When and how do I decide to keep it or let it go? I am having heart attack thinking about the resale loss. Thanks!
> [/QUOTE


This is a super late reply, but in case you haven’t decided — if the main reason you are iffy about the magic is due to the chain length, see if you are comfortable buying a non-VCA chain tailored to the right length(s) for you. I have been enjoying my magics a lot more since I got some custom chains.
I think of it as being similar to tailoring my clothes when they are not fitting the way I want them to.


----------



## BigAkoya

chiaoapple said:


> I have been thinking of getting a brooch, but could not land on the right one as I want to predominantly wear it as a pendant. Played around with the bunny and it seems quite promising — imagine it with a chain of the proper length and thicker than the one in the photo… Add to it that this bunny is apparently a special version made with mahogany obsidian rather than the regular tiger’s eye.
> View attachment 5401372
> View attachment 5401373


The bunny is really cute, but my heart goes out to the little lion!  The little lion is super cute with the milgrain beads to look like his mane.  That is so creative! 

If you want to go with WG, I vote the panda!  I have the panda and love him!  I hang him on my WG MOP 20, on the side and sometimes at the bottom.  Next time I go to VCA, I plan to purchase a long Trace Chain so I can hang him separately on a long chain.


----------



## BigAkoya

@chiaoapple 
Here is an old photo I posted of how you can wear it on the side of a 20.  @nicole0612 was the genius behind how to hook him up on the side.  I also hang him at the bottom as well.  You could also take one of your long Magic chains and wear him alone.

Hope this helps you decide.  Good luck!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> This is a super late reply, but in case you haven’t decided — if the main reason you are iffy about the magic is due to the chain length, see if you are comfortable buying a non-VCA chain tailored to the right length(s) for you. I have been enjoying my magics a lot more since I got some custom chains.
> I think of it as being similar to tailoring my clothes when they are not fitting the way I want them to.


+1 @innerpeace85 … I use my magic pendants on smaller chains too for everyday wear. I use the chains from other pendants I have bought in the past (not VCA but custom made pieces)


----------



## tea4two

saligator said:


> Trying to decide between the VCA Magic LONG in YG, or the shorter one in MOP WG. I don't really wear long necklaces much. ANyone with a long one care to weigh in? Do you wear it a lot? is it worth the versatility?


I have the Magic necklace in YG MOP as well as  in malachite, both of which are my most worn VCA pieces. As you mentioned before, the versatility can't be beat: it can be worn at 3 different lengths but generally I stick to the two shorter lengths since they work the best with pretty much any clothing neckline. You mentioned "the shorter one in MOP WG" so I assume you mean the vintage alhambra (?) which I do not have; I don't particularly care for the smaller motif plus I prefer the chain to be detached whereas the vintage alhambra necklace has a fixed chain. It's probably a good idea to try them on at the boutique to see which one you resonate with the most. Good luck!


----------



## Happyish

saligator said:


> Trying to decide between the VCA Magic LONG in YG, or the shorter one in MOP WG. I don't really wear long necklaces much. ANyone with a long one care to weigh in? Do you wear it a lot? is it worth the versatility?


If you don't wear long necklaces much, I don't know why you would consider the short MOP/WG. I'm the opposite. I love long necklaces and need to push myself to wear the shorter ones. Based on my experience, if long is not your preference, it would probably get very little wear.


----------



## citykitty24

LoveMyHalo said:


> Does VCA email customer satisfaction surveys after you purchase something? Cartier does this and wonder if VCA does too.



Not always, but I did get one emailed to me for my most recent purchase! This was actually the first time I had received a survey from VCA.



chiaoapple said:


> I have been thinking of getting a brooch, but could not land on the right one as I want to predominantly wear it as a pendant. Played around with the bunny and it seems quite promising — imagine it with a chain of the proper length and thicker than the one in the photo… Add to it that this bunny is apparently a special version made with mahogany obsidian rather than the regular tiger’s eye.



Gosh, I love the bunny! So cute, and it makes for a fun pendant.


----------



## saligator

tea4two said:


> I have the Magic necklace in YG MOP as well as  in malachite, both of which are my most worn VCA pieces. As you mentioned before, the versatility can't be beat: it can be worn at 3 different lengths but generally I stick to the two shorter lengths since they work the best with pretty much any clothing neckline. You mentioned "the shorter one in MOP WG" so I assume you mean the vintage alhambra (?) which I do not have; I don't particularly care for the smaller motif plus I prefer the chain to be detached whereas the vintage alhambra necklace has a fixed chain. It's probably a good idea to try them on at the boutique to see which one you resonate with the most. Good luck!



I meant the larger motif in WG MOP. It's an oddball of the VCA line, but it is a Magic size, just mounted like the smaller ones.


----------



## saligator

Happyish said:


> If you don't wear long necklaces much, I don't know why you would consider the short MOP/WG. I'm the opposite. I love long necklaces and need to push myself to wear the shorter ones. Based on my experience, if long is not your preference, it would probably get very little wear.



Because the MOP WG is short, not long.


----------



## candymonstr

chiaoapple said:


> I have been thinking of getting a brooch, but could not land on the right one as I want to predominantly wear it as a pendant. Played around with the bunny and it seems quite promising — imagine it with a chain of the proper length and thicker than the one in the photo… Add to it that this bunny is apparently a special version made with mahogany obsidian rather than the regular tiger’s eye.
> View attachment 5401372
> View attachment 5401373


I love the lucky animals and have gotten several over the years. Just in case you were misled, wanted to let you know that mahogany obsidian isn’t really a special or limited edition, it is just that they have replaced the materials of some animals in later versions. So the cat’s tail and the rabbit’s body are both now in mahogany obsidian instead of tiger eye. The pig is also now in obsidian instead of grey mop. The bunny is very cute!


----------



## chiaoapple

candymonstr said:


> I love the lucky animals and have gotten several over the years. Just in case you were misled, wanted to let you know that mahogany obsidian isn’t really a special or limited edition, it is just that they have replaced the materials of some animals in later versions. So the cat’s tail and the rabbit’s body are both now in mahogany obsidian instead of tiger eye. The pig is also now in obsidian instead of grey mop. The bunny is very cute!


Thanks! This is why I love our forum — super helpful and kind members


----------



## missie1

myztic said:


> Anyone know the current wait time for a perlee clover bracelet in size small? My SA said 100% deposit + 6-9 month wait.


So now they want full deposit for the Perlee instead of the 30%


----------



## missie1

Hi Ladies,  
Reporting in from the wilds of Vegas.  Stock is definitely being replenished in the various boutiques if your looking for Alhambra’s  20s, 5 motifs and vintage earrings in the various stones.  The  Crystal and Forum shops had a lot of inventory.   No magic earrings or bracelets  were found.  I was able to try on both butterfly earring combinations pink sapphire and blue lapis.  Neither color looked good on me.  Tried on 16 motif And surprisingly I loved it. Going to Wynn today so I will report on inventory there.


----------



## Yodabest

missie1 said:


> So now they want full deposit for the Perlee instead of the 30%



I ordered in Feb and just received it. I was able to put down 30% at the time. My SA said now they aren’t taking orders for it at all! (US)


----------



## lynne_ross

missie1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Reporting in from the wilds of Vegas.  Stock is definitely being replenished in the various boutiques if your looking for Alhambra’s  20s, 5 motifs and vintage earrings in the various stones.  The  Crystal and Forum shops had a lot of inventory.   No magic earrings or bracelets  were found.  I was able to try on both butterfly earring combinations pink sapphire and blue lapis.  Neither color looked good on me.  Tried on 16 motif And surprisingly I loved it. Going to Wynn today so I will report on inventory there.


Oh what are you thinking on butterfly earrings? I have not been able to try on the pink sapphire but I held it up to my ear and it looked good. Can’t decide if I want to go with wg pave and pink sapphire or boring wg pave. 
Which 16 did you try?


----------



## LVinCali

missie1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Reporting in from the wilds of Vegas.  Stock is definitely being replenished in the various boutiques if your looking for Alhambra’s  20s, 5 motifs and vintage earrings in the various stones.  The  Crystal and Forum shops had a lot of inventory.   No magic earrings or bracelets  were found.  I was able to try on both butterfly earring combinations pink sapphire and blue lapis.  Neither color looked good on me.  Tried on 16 motif And surprisingly I loved it. Going to Wynn today so I will report on inventory there.



Thank you for the information- glad to hear stock is coming back. I was at Wynn on Easter Sunday and they didn’t have the 10 motif VA in onyx (but I put in a deposit to order) or any MOP or onyx Sweet Alhambra earrings when I went back later in the week (but I did get those on-line in the EU).

The SAs at Wynn were really amazing.


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> Oh what are you thinking on butterfly earrings? I have not been able to try on the pink sapphire but I held it up to my ear and it looked good. Can’t decide if I want to go with wg pave and pink sapphire or boring wg pave.
> Which 16 did you try?


Omg neither pair looked good on me. They totally looked so drab on my skin. I’m holding out to see the yellow sapphire pair and if those don’t work then it’s the pave for the win.  I tried on yg onyx,mop, gmop and loved it.  I’m still thinking the 20 but this doubled so lovely.


----------



## missie1

PC1984 said:


> I ordered in Feb and just received it. I was able to put down 30% at the time. My SA said now they aren’t taking orders for it at all! (US)


I ordered in March with 30% also so I was surprised to see comment that they are taking orders with 100%.  I was in Vegas boutique yesterday and they still said no deposits for them.


----------



## missie1

LVinCali said:


> Thank you for the information- glad to hear stock is coming back. I was at Wynn on Easter Sunday and they didn’t have the 10 motif VA in onyx (but I put in a deposit to order) or any MOP or onyx Sweet Alhambra earrings when I went back later in the week (but I did get those on-line in the EU).
> 
> The SAs at Wynn were really amazing.


I was glad to see pieces to get feel for wishlist items. The Crystal currently has onyx and camelian sweets.  Glad you were able to get them. I tried on the vintage onyx and they surprisingly looked great on me. Another potential wish list item.


----------



## lynne_ross

missie1 said:


> Omg neither pair looked good on me. They totally looked so drab on my skin. I’m holding out to see the yellow sapphire pair and if those don’t work then it’s the pave for the win.  I tried on yg onyx,mop, gmop and loved it.  I’m still thinking the 20 but this doubled so lovely.


The 16 is so much more interesting that the 20. Would be my vote is I get one haha


----------



## glamourbag

missie1 said:


> Omg neither pair looked good on me. They totally looked so drab on my skin. I’m holding out to see the yellow sapphire pair and if those don’t work then it’s the pave for the win.  I tried on yg onyx,mop, gmop and loved it.  I’m still thinking the 20 but this doubled so lovely.


This. Its such a statement!


----------



## Storm Spirit

BigAkoya said:


> @chiaoapple
> Here is an old photo I posted of how you can wear it on the side of a 20.  @nicole0612 was the genius behind how to hook him up on the side.  I also hang him at the bottom as well.  You could also take one of your long Magic chains and wear him alone.
> 
> Hope this helps you decide.  Good luck!
> 
> View attachment 5401440



Ahh this is so gorgeous!! I looove pandas and IMO this combination is perfection 

How do you get him to cling on the side? And if you hang him on the bottom, does he slide or swing around?


----------



## Yodabest

missie1 said:


> I ordered in March with 30% also so I was surprised to see comment that they are taking orders with 100%.  I was in Vegas boutique yesterday and they still said no deposits for them.



Hopefully you receive it soon!!!!


----------



## Storm Spirit

candymonstr said:


> I love the lucky animals and have gotten several over the years. Just in case you were misled, wanted to let you know that mahogany obsidian isn’t really a special or limited edition, it is just that they have replaced the materials of some animals in later versions. So the cat’s tail and the rabbit’s body are both now in mahogany obsidian instead of tiger eye. The pig is also now in obsidian instead of grey mop. The bunny is very cute!



I wonder why... Could VCA be running low on tiger's eye and grey MOP?


----------



## missie1

glamourbag said:


> This. Its such a statement!


I am so surprised that I loved it.  It actually looked nice with my RG arm.    I  think I would need to so I’m RG as I don’t want to go down the yg road.


----------



## glamourbag

missie1 said:


> I am so surprised that I loved it.  It actually looked nice with my RG arm.    I  think I would need to so I’m RG as I don’t want to go down the yg road.


Personally, you know I'd think that is even more lovely.


----------



## missie1

glamourbag said:


> Personally, you know I'd think that is even more lovely.


I will inquire with my SA to see if this combo is available for SO. Also I’m considering getting the vintage onyx rg earrings.  These will all be 2024 as I already have 2023 planned.   Also as I loved the size of the vintage I’m hoping to find turquoise wg vintage earrings.  If I can find a pair then I wouldn’t get Onyx.


----------



## eternallove4bag

missie1 said:


> I will inquire with my SA to see if this combo is available for SO. Also I’m considering getting the vintage onyx rg earrings.  These will all be 2024 as I already have 2023 planned.   Also as I loved the size of the vintage I’m hoping to find turquoise wg vintage earrings.  If I can find a pair then I wouldn’t get Onyx.


Omg I love that you have WLs for 2023 and 2024 like me   … can we have an action shot of the 16 motif you tried please? @missie1


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> The 16 is so much more interesting that the 20. Would be my vote is I get one haha


It really was such a clever piece that I never even considered.  It’s definitely going on the wishlist


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> Omg neither pair looked good on me. They totally looked so drab on my skin. I’m holding out to see the yellow sapphire pair and if those don’t work then it’s the pave for the win.  I tried on yg onyx,mop, gmop and loved it.  I’m still thinking the 20 but this doubled so lovely.


This is gorgeous and really special!


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> This is gorgeous and really special!


I was so surprised how versatile it is.  It doubled so effortlessly and I loved the different sized clovers.  Who knew?  I am going to find out if can be SO in RG.


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> I was so surprised how versatile it is.  It doubled so effortlessly and I loved the different sized clovers.  Who knew?  I am going to find out if can be SO in RG.


It will be so pretty in RG!


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Oh what are you thinking on butterfly earrings? I have not been able to try on the pink sapphire but I held it up to my ear and it looked good. Can’t decide if I want to go with wg pave and pink sapphire or boring wg pave.
> Which 16 did you try?


My two cents...
I vote color.  Here is why and my thoughts.

First, diamond pave jewelry is everywhere.  Nearly everyone wears some type of diamond piece.
For me, if I wear an all diamond pave piece, the design has to be striking.  Lotus, Frivole, Noeud... they are all one of a kind designs. No other vendor has been able to replicate the beauty of these designs. 

Butterfly earrings to me are not unique.  The butterfly theme is very common in jewelry (google butterfly diamond earrings to see how common they are). 

For something unique, I think the VCA butterfly earrings in an unmatched set are super creative.  It's gorgeous, iconic VCA.  

If it were me with that gorgeous Noeud ring with the pink ribbon, I would for sure get the butterfly with pink sapphire.  You can also wear it with your Lotus ring as the WG earring ties in and the flower/butterfly theme works.

As you mentioned, the WG pave is boring.  I agree with you.  Boring is okay for some people, as boring is also safe; diamonds are safe.

However, boring is also ordinary, and for me, I like to be unique with my jewelry.  I find the WG pave butterfly earrings ordinary as that theme (butterfly diamond earring) is everywhere.

Maybe google pave butterfly earrings, look at the results, and see if that helps with your decision. 

Just my two cents.  Of course it's all preference, and it's the look you want.  You can't go wrong with either; it's picking the one that is you.  I vote pink sapphire (or yellow sapphire, but I recall you are not a fan of yellow sapphire).  Hope that helps!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> My two cents...
> I vote color.  Here is why and my thoughts.
> 
> First, diamond pave jewelry is everywhere.  Nearly everyone wears some type of diamond piece.
> For me, if I wear an all diamond pave piece, the design to be striking.  Lotus, Frivole, Noeud... they are all one of a kind designs. No other vendor has been able to replicate the beauty of these designs.
> 
> Butterfly earrings to me are not unique.  The butterfly theme is very common in jewelry (google butterfly diamond earrings to see how common they are).
> 
> For something unique, I think the VCA butterfly earrings in an unmatched set are super creative.  It's gorgeous, iconic VCA.
> 
> If it were me with that gorgeous Noeud ring with the pink ribbon, I would for sure get the butterfly with pink sapphire.  You can also wear it with your Lotus ring as the WG earring ties in and the flower/butterfly theme works.
> 
> As you mentioned, the WG pave is boring.  I agree with you.  Boring is okay for some people, as boring is also safe; diamonds are safe.
> 
> However, boring is also ordinary, and for me, I like to be unique with my jewelry.  I find the WG pave butterfly earrings ordinary as that theme (butterfly diamond earring) is everywhere.
> 
> Maybe google pave butterfly earrings, look at the results, and see if that helps with your decision.
> 
> Just my two cents.  Of course it's all preference, and it's the look you want.  You can't go wrong with either; it's picking the one that is you.  I vote pink sapphire (or yellow sapphire, but I recall you are not a fan of yellow sapphire).  Hope that helps!


Thanks BigA. This is along my thoughts too. I do find that VCA’s butterfly has better proportions than others on the market making it more desirable to me. It is an elegant butterfly not cutesy like some high end brands. I do agree mismatch is more unique and special and what I am leaning towards. I like idea of getting yellow sapphire later as well. I need to find a pair to try on…


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks BigA. This is along my thoughts too. I do find that VCA’s butterfly has better proportions than others on the market making it more desirable to me. It is an elegant butterfly not cutesy like some high end brands. I do agree mismatch is more unique and special and what I am leaning towards. I like idea of getting yellow sapphire later as well. I need to find a pair to try on…


If at first you don't like the hue of the pink or yellow sapphire, you may want to ask to see other earrings. Sapphire color varies a lot, and you know how I am about color...I see the slight hue differences, and I split hairs.    

For the pink sapphire, some pinks can be a pure pink with a drop of white (my preferred pink), while other pinks have a drop of blue that makes it a bit deeper, but also gives it a blue/purple undertone.

For the yellow sapphire, yellow sapphires can have a drop of red making it look really golden, like an egg yolk, or have a brownish hue.  I prefer yellow sapphires to have a drop of white and two drops of yellow for that intense lemon yellow hue.  

In gemstones, color is 100% preference; there is no right or wrong, but it's good to have your perfect color in your mind.  It eliminates the guessing when looking at only one or two stones at a time.

My point is if you love the earrings, but the stone color somehow doesn't speak to you, ask for other earrings.  Sapphire colors vary. When I buy colored gemstones, I go through tons of stones.  The best way is to have your perfect pink or yellow sapphire hue in your mind.  Use that as the reference, and don't be shy about asking to see a few earrings to pick your shade.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> If at first you don't like the hue of the pink or yellow sapphire, you may want to ask to see other earrings. Sapphire color varies a lot, and you know how I am about color...I see the slight hue differences, and I split hairs.
> 
> For the pink sapphire, some pinks can be a pure pink with a drop of white (my preferred pink), while other pinks have a drop of blue that makes it a bit deeper, but also gives it a blue/purple undertone.
> 
> For the yellow sapphire, yellow sapphires can have a drop of red making it look really golden, like an egg yolk, or have a brownish hue.  I prefer yellow sapphires to have a drop of white and two drops of yellow for that intense lemon yellow hue.
> 
> In gemstones, color is 100% preference; there is no right or wrong, but it's good to have your perfect color in your mind.  It eliminates the guessing when looking at only one or two stones at a time.
> 
> My point is if you love the earrings, but the stone color somehow doesn't speak to you, ask for other earrings.  Sapphire colors vary. When I buy colored gemstones, I go through tons of stones.  The best way is to have your perfect pink or yellow sapphire hue in your mind.  Use that as the reference, and don't be shy about asking to see a few earrings to pick your shade.


I wonder how possible it is to pick with all the shortages. Will have to discuss with my SA. Maybe supply will be better towards end of this year when I intend to buy. I agree with your perfect shade of both colours. That is what I would target too.


----------



## Happyish

lynne_ross said:


> Oh what are you thinking on butterfly earrings? I have not been able to try on the pink sapphire but I held it up to my ear and it looked good. Can’t decide if I want to go with wg pave and pink sapphire or boring wg pave.
> Which 16 did you try?


WG Pave is not boring! It's gorgeous, sparkles like crazy and goes with everything.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> I wonder how possible it is to pick with all the shortages. Will have to discuss with my SA. Maybe supply will be better towards end of this year when I intend to buy. I agree with your perfect shade of both colours. That is what I would target too.


I think supply is coming back, so you may be able to see more pieces.  If not, I would wait a bit.  I hope things will be back to normal later this year.  

I have made expensive mistakes buying colored gemstones, only to stare at it after I purchased it wishing it had a bit less blue/red/yellow. It's the I wish it had a bit "less" that kills it for me as all colored gemstones have a secondary hue that you want "less" of.  The I wish it had a bit "more" to me is not as important, because as humans, we can compromise with almost perfect.  However, once something is wrong, or in the case of jewelry, we "see" it, it's hard to let it go or "unsee" it.  

For example... if I were looking for my perfect pink sapphire with a drop of white and no blue... 
I could live with "I wish the pink sapphire had a bit more red" (to make the pink more intense)  I could live with a pink sapphire that is almost my perfect pink.  
However, I could not live with "I wish the pink sapphire had a bit less blue."  I could not live with a pink sapphire that has a purple (red/pink+blue=purple) hue; it would annoy me forever as that is not my color preference for a pink sapphire.  I hope that made sense. 

You just need to know your preference and tolerance level with colored gemstones.  Some people have a huge tolerance level and love all hues, and if that's you, that's great.  You will probably love the first pair of earrings you see as those are the ones!    

You're definitely a smart and seasoned buyer; you'll know if your gut says "I wish it were a bit less xxx" with a colored gemstone.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> WG Pave is not boring! It's gorgeous, sparkles like crazy and goes with everything.


Color awakens the senses and brightens our lives!


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Color awakens the senses and brightens our lives!


That too! But . . . you can't go wrong with diamonds.


----------



## lynne_ross

Happyish said:


> WG Pave is not boring! It's gorgeous, sparkles like crazy and goes with everything.


Haha! I agree all the butterfly pairs are gorgeous! I more meant ‘safe’ vs going with a two colour pair. If I wear to get a two colour pair I would still get a single wg piece to have a set that will go with everything. I think the pink will be harder to wear in winter months or for formal events. Whereas a wg pair will literally go with everything.


----------



## Happyish

lynne_ross said:


> Haha! I agree all the butterfly pairs are gorgeous! I more meant ‘safe’ vs going with a two colour pair. If I wear to get a two colour pair I would still get a single wg piece to have a set that will go with everything. I think the pink will be harder to wear in winter months or for formal events. Whereas a wg pair will literally go with everything.


You're preaching to the converted! I have the WG and the lapis. Whatever you choose, I know you'll love it.


----------



## papilloncristal

Has anyone ever relocated internationally with a collection of VCA (and H)? Did you carry every single item with you or did you use any movers / carriers for your collection? I’m relocating this fall and now struggling what to do with my collection… TIA!


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> Haha! I agree all the butterfly pairs are gorgeous! I more meant ‘safe’ vs going with a two colour pair. If I wear to get a two colour pair I would still get a single wg piece to have a set that will go with everything. I think the pink will be harder to wear in winter months or for formal events. Whereas a wg pair will literally go with everything.


Well they definitely have the pink sapphire versions here in Vegas.  All 4 boutiques I went to had them.  I was searching for the yellow sapphire set now and these weren’t available.


----------



## DeryaHm

rosebean said:


> Thank you @BigAkoya, I agree if I ever, very likely, want to add more bangles, as dear @eternallove4bag also said, size small will be better for stack. So I have packed the new bracket back in the box and will call the boutique tomorrow (as the boutique in Istanbul where I bought closed  on Sunday, I went there to return today and fount out). The thing is that this boutique may be owned individually not by corporate, so return or exchange could be difficult, shipping overseas plus insurance (my hubby said I don’t want to deal with it. Best case is I can exchange in US, maybe wait some months, otherwise just sell it. ) thank you again for your wise advice.



Where was the boutique? I only know the Swissotel one, which I thought had closed some time ago. I am from İstanbul and the same store operates many designer boutiques there. I am not sure of the exact legal arrangement, but what appear to be stand alone stores are actually owned by them. The dept store is called Beymen. The Swissotel store was corporate and I haven’t heard of a new one but hand not been back in a while (no longer live in Turkey)


----------



## BigAkoya

missie1 said:


> Well they definitely have the pink sapphire versions here in Vegas.  All 4 boutiques I went to had them.  I was searching for the yellow sapphire set now and these weren’t available.


Post pics!  I hope you find something you like.  So many VCA boutiques in one small area!


----------



## DeryaHm

papilloncristal said:


> Has anyone ever relocated internationally with a collection of VCA (and H)? Did you carry every single item with you or did you use any movers / carriers for your collection? I’m relocating this fall and now struggling what to do with my collection… TIA!



Yes. I have. I took two trips in the months before the move and wore or carried on my VCA and other jewelry I care about on those plus the actual moving flight. I also brought some of my more expensive or hard to replace bags on these pre-trips, but left the ones I use less for the movers to pack. I created a detailed insurance inventory and put the replacement value. No issues in customs for me or my shipments (air/sea). I had two antique textiles damaged that I should have brought with my on my flights.


----------



## lynne_ross

papilloncristal said:


> Has anyone ever relocated internationally with a collection of VCA (and H)? Did you carry every single item with you or did you use any movers / carriers for your collection? I’m relocating this fall and now struggling what to do with my collection… TIA!


I have moved a few times internationally. Like Safa I hand carried items that were ‘irreplaceable’ and had the movers pack and insurer other items. I had to hand carry my entire jewellery collection all times as moving companies would not insurer. For my last move to Asia I split my Hermes bag collection into 4 - one set I hand carried, one set was air sent, one set was boat sent and the 4th set I left with my mom to bring over on a separate trip. Even though the bags were fully insurered it would pain me to replace any. So spread out the risk. With all my moved I have only had two home items break and were covered by insurance. No issues with bags or clothes.


----------



## lynne_ross

Rami00 said:


> So ladies, I had the opportunity to try flying butterfly and osieaux de paradis (my friend bought).
> Flying butterfly is absolutely stunning and sparkly but not for me.
> Here are the pics ...
> Few of you remember - when my SA suggested to try other rings before placing an order for Neoud ring.


@EpiFanatic can you please add these shots by Rami!!


----------



## DS2006

lynne_ross said:


> @EpiFanatic can you please add these shots by Rami!!


What do you mean? Are you not able to access the pictures?


----------



## lynne_ross

DS2006 said:


> What do you mean? Are you not able to access the pictures?


Was asking Epi to add them to the ring thread. I was unable to save them to my phone for some reason.


----------



## DS2006

lynne_ross said:


> Was asking Epi to add them to the ring thread. I was unable to save them to my phone for some reason.


Ahhh! Ring thread! I don't mind doing that at all if I can find the thread!  (I see her thread now!)


----------



## rosebean

Safa said:


> Where was the boutique? I only know the Swissotel one, which I thought had closed some time ago. I am from İstanbul and the same store operates many designer boutiques there. I am not sure of the exact legal arrangement, but what appear to be stand alone stores are actually owned by them. The dept store is called Beymen. The Swissotel store was corporate and I haven’t heard of a new one but hand not been back in a while (no longer live in Turkey)


Hi Safa, yes I bought the bangle in swissotel, they do have many other designer stores in the hotel. the SA I bought from, his name is Zakar, could be the owner, not sure. They will not refund or exchange, unforgivably. I don’t think they owned by corporate otherwise they shouldn’t have problem for me to exchange in US.


----------



## BigAkoya

rosebean said:


> Hi Safa, yes I bought the bangle in swissotel, they do have many other designer stores in the hotel. the SA I bought from, his name is Zakar, could be the owner, not sure. They will not refund or exchange, unforgivably. I don’t think they owned by corporate otherwise they shouldn’t have problem for me to exchange in US.


What a bummer.  No exchanges either.  I was going to suggest exchanging it for a size Small in another style bangle... the  1 row, 3 row, or Signature!  Because... you know you will collect them!      

Since the bangle is brand new, I think your best bet is to sell it.  Lots of people are dying for a Clover these days.  I would sell before stock comes back to take advantage of the current supply shortage, especially for people who don't want to wait. 

I think you can sell it easily.


----------



## rosebean

I know what a bummer! 


BigAkoya said:


> What a bummer.  No exchanges either.  I was going to suggest exchanging it for a size Small in another style bangle... the  1 row, 3 row, or Signature!  Because... you know you will collect them!
> 
> Since the bangle is brand new, I think your best bet is to sell it.  Lots of people are dying for a Clover these days.  I would sell before stock comes back to take advantage of the current supply shortage, especially for people who don't want to wait.
> 
> I think you can sell it easily.


I know what a bummer! I thought I didn’t have to wait for 6-8 months, now creating a hassle. 
I am going to get a quote from fashionphile when we get back to the states, if their quote is too low, My hubby offers to sell it for me on eBay (he has a good rating as a buyer and seller). Any other places can I try?


----------



## etoupebirkin

rosebean said:


> I know what a bummer!
> 
> I know what a bummer! I thought I didn’t have to wait for 6-8 months, now creating a hassle.
> I am going to get a quote from fashionphile when we get back to the states, if their quote is too low, My hubby offers to sell it for me on eBay (he has a good rating as a buyer and seller). Any other places can I try?


You can try TRR. Through the end of May there in a 75% commission on jewelry over $1,000. Best of luck.


----------



## rosebean

etoupebirkin said:


> You can try TRR. Through the end of May there in a 75% commission on jewelry over $1,000. Best of luck.


Thank you! @etoupebirkin.


----------



## missie1

rosebean said:


> I know what a bummer!
> 
> I know what a bummer! I thought I didn’t have to wait for 6-8 months, now creating a hassle.
> I am going to get a quote from fashionphile when we get back to the states, if their quote is too low, My hubby offers to sell it for me on eBay (he has a good rating as a buyer and seller). Any other places can I try?


I would try Ann’s Fabulous Finds as well.


----------



## rosebean

missie1 said:


> I would try Ann’s Fabulous Finds as well.


Thank you Missie1


----------



## Happyish

I'm  hoping someone has an answer. I've noticed that some of the VCA Perlee bracelets are marked with a numerical designation (such as the photo below showing a size 16), others with an alphabetical one such as XS, Small, etc. (see photos).

Does anyone know why the size markings are different?

Finally, is there a way to figure out the correspondence between the numerical size and the alphabetical sizing? For instance, would a size 16 correspond to a small or extra-small?


----------



## glamourbag

Happyish said:


> I'm  hoping someone has an answer. I've noticed that some of the VCA Perlee bracelets are marked with a numerical designation (such as the photo below showing a size 16), others with an alphabetical one such as XS, Small, etc. (see photos).
> 
> Does anyone know why the size markings are different?
> 
> Finally, is there a way to figure out the correspondence between the numerical size and the alphabetical sizing? For instance, would a size 16 correspond to a small or extra-small?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404807
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404811


I'm not positive but I believe in some markets, such as in North America, they sell by alphas while in other locales, such as in Europe, it seems to go by numeric. xs (14), s (16), m (17), L (18). Don't quote me and hopefully someone else can chime in but that is my understanding.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Happyish said:


> I'm  hoping someone has an answer. I've noticed that some of the VCA Perlee bracelets are marked with a numerical designation (such as the photo below showing a size 16), others with an alphabetical one such as XS, Small, etc. (see photos).
> 
> Does anyone know why the size markings are different?
> 
> Finally, is there a way to figure out the correspondence between the numerical size and the alphabetical sizing? For instance, would a size 16 correspond to a small or extra-small?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404807
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404811


A 16 is a small.  The smallest is 14.5, which would be an XS.

I don't know why some are marked differently.  I just looked at the single row and it shows XS.  My signature shows S, but it is the same size as the XS.  I think it's because I bought the Signature before they created 4 sizes, but I bought the smallest one, which is the 14.5 size.

And @glamourbag 's theory is as good as any.  I'm in the US so that maybe why its shown by XS or S.  

Actually, now that I think about it, that must be it.  To quote Vincent from Pulp Fiction, "No man, they got the metric system. They wouldn't know what the f*** a Quarter Pounder is."


----------



## ProShopper1

Do you size your 5 motif bracelets the same if you plan on stacking them?


----------



## missie1

rosebean said:


> Thank you Missie1


Also try Brillance Jewels in Miami.  They buy VCA pieces


----------



## missie1

ProShopper1 said:


> Do you size your 5 motif bracelets the same if you plan on stacking them?


Yes so that it minimizes the tangling.  How many are you planning to stack


----------



## missie1

missie1 said:


> I would try Ann’s Fabulous Finds as well.





rosebean said:


> Thank you Missie1


So I went back and looked at your pics of it stacked with the love.  It looks ok and to be honest I’m not sure I would be willing to take loss of 25% to get new size.  That’s a significant amount. In addition the flip side is if I were purchasing such an expensive item I would wait and get from VCA.  No way would I pay almost 30k on resell market for item that I can get from boutique and have that reflected on my account.  Just something to think about when considering ebay sales and so forth.


----------



## ProShopper1

missie1 said:


> Yes so that it minimizes the tangling.  How many are you planning to stack


I probably wouldn’t stack more than two at a time. My first bracelet was YG onyx, I removed 4 links (one set between each motif) on that as per the SA suggestion. I just got YG MoP, and also plan to get the YG hammered and maybe the YG guilloche eventually. The guilloche I probably wouldn’t stack though. So aim for the 4 links again?


----------



## HADASSA

Happyish said:


> I'm  hoping someone has an answer. I've noticed that some of the VCA Perlee bracelets are marked with a numerical designation (such as the photo below showing a size 16), others with an alphabetical one such as XS, Small, etc. (see photos).
> 
> Does anyone know why the size markings are different?
> 
> Finally, is there a way to figure out the correspondence between the numerical size and the alphabetical sizing? For instance, would a size 16 correspond to a small or extra-small?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404807
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404811


@Happyish, I would think the pic you posted of the numeric sizing is a relatively older serial number CL****** and the other with the alpha sizing JB******  is within the past few years. 

This is just another plausible reason for the difference, in addition to all the other explanations given.


----------



## missie1

ProShopper1 said:


> I probably wouldn’t stack more than two at a time. My first bracelet was YG onyx, I removed 4 links (one set between each motif) on that as per the SA suggestion. I just got YG MoP, and also plan to get the YG hammered and maybe the YG guilloche eventually. The guilloche I probably wouldn’t stack though. So aim for the 4 links again?


Yes I would have them the same length


----------



## Suzie

A bottle of Red said:


> So a relative of mine is a bit puzzled,  she got the onyx pave 2 motif earrings & paid a higher price than the one currently listed on the website.
> (She bought them a year ago)
> Is it possible prices went down since then?


Hi there, I was wanting these and kept looking at them on the website and long and behold they went down in price by around $1200 Australian dollars or thereabouts so I purchased them at the lower price.


----------



## BigAkoya

ProShopper1 said:


> I probably wouldn’t stack more than two at a time. My first bracelet was YG onyx, I removed 4 links (one set between each motif) on that as per the SA suggestion. I just got YG MoP, and also plan to get the YG hammered and maybe the YG guilloche eventually. The guilloche I probably wouldn’t stack though. So aim for the 4 links again?


I wear two WG MOPs as part of my WG MOP set.  They are both the same length, two links out.  The two bracelets tuck nicely together, giving it more punch which is the look I was hoping to achieve.  I like it a lot.


----------



## ProShopper1

BigAkoya said:


> I wear two WG MOPs as part of my WG MOP set.  They are both the same length, two links out.  The two bracelets tuck nicely together, giving it more punch which is the look I was hoping to achieve.  I like it a lot.


I would love to see a pic!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Suzie said:


> Hi there, I was wanting these and kept looking at them on the website and long and behold they went down in price by around $1200 Australian dollars or thereabouts so I purchased them at the lower price.


That is really interesting;  enjoy your earrings!


----------



## BigAkoya

ProShopper1 said:


> I would love to see a pic!


Here are two old photos..
one bracelet and two.  I think two bracelets pack a punch.  The look is still clean and not busy because the bracelets are matching.  They lay nice too.  Hope this helps.


----------



## rosebean

missie1 said:


> So I went back and looked at your pics of it stacked with the love.  It looks ok and to be honest I’m not sure I would be willing to take loss of 25% to get new size.  That’s a significant amount. In addition the flip side is if I were purchasing such an expensive item I would wait and get from VCA.  No way would I pay almost 30k on resell market for item that I can get from boutique and have that reflected on my account.  Just something to think about when considering ebay sales and so forth.


Thank you @missie1, I am going to get quotes from a few places before I make any decision. Funny after I saw your comment, I opened the box and put in on again, if I align the bracelet with my wrist, it slip up and down, but if it doesn’t align, then the narrow side bracelet stuck with the wide side of the wrist, hence uncomfortable, if you know what I mean. 
it is a hard decision or lesson if I should take 25% loss or force myself to wear it.


----------



## missie1

rosebean said:


> Thank you @missie1, I am going to get quotes from a few places before I make any decision. Funny after I saw your comment, I opened the box and put in on again, if I align the bracelet with my wrist, it slip up and down, but if it doesn’t align, then the narrow side bracelet stuck with the wide side of the wrist, hence uncomfortable, if you know what I mean.
> it is a hard decision or lesson if I should take 25% loss or force myself to wear it.


So if I understand correctly your issue with fit seems to be bracelet isn’t totally able to spin around on your wrist?  It’s not designed to be a round bangle so that seems normal to me. If bracelet is turned to narrow part on wide part of you arm it should be uncomfortable because it’s not sitting properly. The hinge and clasp should be on inner and outer side of your arm. If it fit’s good there then honestly your fine.  Do you mind taking pic of the uncomfortable way so we can see it


----------



## J_love_Chanel

I really need help from you lovely ladies. I went into a local boutique hoping to try on RG pave earrings to see how they pair with my 20 GMOP.  As I walked in rather than booking an appointment, my usual SA wasn’t in and the earrings which I wanted to try were out of stock- apparently no stock left where I live. However, the SA who was helping me suggested that I try RG frivole pave earrings (small) and surprising I really liked them.  I say “surprisingly” because I didn’t really like the pink sapphire pairs when I tried them on about a year ago- I know I am in minority as I know these are very popular.  Then to make things even more complicated for me, he brought out WMOP rose de noel mini earrings for me to try on and WOW! These were stunning!  This was my first time trying on these pairs and they just blew my mind away! Now, I am really torn as I initially wanted to have earrings which I can match my 20 GMOP which could also match my other perlee pieces but after trying on two earrings today I am completely off my track and rather lost.  In perfect little world, I would want them all but in practicality I wouldn’t want too many earrings knowing I don’t wear earrings that much.  FYI- I currently have just two pairs of earrings (YG MOP and guilloche) but I don’t wear them as much as I would like to.  If I don’t think about matchy/matchy, rose de noel would stand on stop of my list, frivole second then Alhambra pave third but then I know Alhambra pave will be most versatile piece which will go with my other items.  
I would appreciate any thoughts/suggestions. I am adding few photos I took when trying these on. Because they didn’t have RG pave, I just held up the pendant on my ear to see how it looks. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thank you


----------



## ProShopper1

BigAkoya said:


> Here are two old photos..
> one bracelet and two.  I think two bracelets pack a punch.  The look is still clean and not busy because the bracelets are matching.  They lay nice too.  Hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 5405438
> 
> View attachment 5405439


So pretty!  When you say tuck, do you mean they end up like sliding together where the spaces of one is fit with the motifs of the other? Or does it generally sit like that?


----------



## glamourbag

J_love_Chanel said:


> I really need help from you lovely ladies. I went into a local boutique hoping to try on RG pave earrings to see how they pair with my 20 GMOP.  As I walked in rather than booking an appointment, my usual SA wasn’t in and the earrings which I wanted to try were out of stock- apparently no stock left where I live. However, the SA who was helping me suggested that I try RG frivole pave earrings (small) and surprising I really liked them.  I say “surprisingly” because I didn’t really like the pink sapphire pairs when I tried them on about a year ago- I know I am in minority as I know these are very popular.  Then to make things even more complicated for me, he brought out WMOP rose de noel mini earrings for me to try on and WOW! These were stunning!  This was my first time trying on these pairs and they just blew my mind away! Now, I am really torn as I initially wanted to have earrings which I can match my 20 GMOP which could also match my other perlee pieces but after trying on two earrings today I am completely off my track and rather lost.  In perfect little world, I would want them all but in practicality I wouldn’t want too many earrings knowing I don’t wear earrings that much.  FYI- I currently have just two pairs of earrings (YG MOP and guilloche) but I don’t wear them as much as I would like to.  If I don’t think about matchy/matchy, rose de noel would stand on stop of my list, frivole second then Alhambra pave third but then I know Alhambra pave will be most versatile piece which will go with my other items.
> I would appreciate any thoughts/suggestions. I am adding few photos I took when trying these on. Because they didn’t have RG pave, I just held up the pendant on my ear to see how it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405560
> View attachment 5405560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


If you're going for a piece which works best with your GMOP 20, I say get the Alhambra pave. I think they look good together (even with your mock up using the pendant). I see how beautiful those Rose de Noel earrings are! What statements! However, together with GMOP 20, I don't love the pairing, so if you got those earrings, I would assume, they would be worn alone or with a different pairing? Personally, I am a big fan of pave frivoles (on my list) however, again, if I were to choose between frivole and Alhambra paves for the purpose of pairing with Alhambra necklaces, Id say stick with the pave Alhambras. I am a big fan of buying what you love, so if you love the RdeN, I'd get those. Id hate you miss out on them. There will always be something which comes along that will work with your GMOP 20 so if you feel the priority should now be on the RdeN, I'd say, yes.


----------



## Happyish

rosebean said:


> Thank you @missie1, I am going to get quotes from a few places before I make any decision. Funny after I saw your comment, I opened the box and put in on again, if I align the bracelet with my wrist, it slip up and down, but if it doesn’t align, then the narrow side bracelet stuck with the wide side of the wrist, hence uncomfortable, if you know what I mean.
> it is a hard decision or lesson if I should take 25% loss or force myself to wear it.


You'll never enjoy this bracelet if you're forcing yourself to wear it. It's unfortunate the store would not allow you to exchange. Did they advise you of the no return policy when you bought it? Was the return policy prominently displayed? I believe the merchant must do this in order to enforce a no return condition.

However, if I understand correctly, you don't want to return. You want to exchange. That makes a huge difference. The merchant may not have understood what you were requesting.

The meaning of the term "policy," as distinguished from a "rule," is that it affords the merchant discretion to make an exception.

Before completely giving up and selling this, I would recommend that you ask to speak with the store manager. I understand you may have bought this overseas. If you're no longer in the vicinity, call. If that doesn't work, ask to speak to the regional manager. If this is a boutique that carries VCA, find out who the CEO of the company is and call them. I've gone straight to the top when I've had a significant issue I've been unable to resolve at the store level, each time with success.

Trust me, sometimes executives don't know how their staff is handling things at the store level, and they're appreciative of the information. They know if this isn't properly resolved you'll never buy from them again. Not only don't they want the loss of a prominent customer, there is the loss of goodwill, and injury to their reputation that will result when you publish a bad experience as you have here. Someone in upper management will recognize these consequences, all of which can easily be avoided.

The reason I say this, is because there is no downside for them to resolve this in your favor--you didn't change your mind-- you wanted to exchange this for a different size. They also need to accept some responsibly here, _they sold you the wrong size in the first place_. They're supposed to sell you something that will make you HAPPY. THIS IS JEWELRY! A good salesperson would have discussed the sizing issue in advance so as to avoid the very issue of which you now complain. Insuring a proper fit is an aspect of their job. They created the issue by not acting responsibly or ethically.

Persistence pays. It might take a few calls but at this price-point it's worthwhile exploring further. The worst they can say is no.

Also, if this is one of VCA's vendors, they may want to see a favorable outcome and the regional division of VCA will intervene on your behalf. That's another option to pursue. I would discuss it first with your local store manager. If he/she can't help, again, call corporate.

The other option is to call your credit card company. If this can't be returned to the merchant in person, e.g., handing it to someone at the store and obtaining a receipt, you could return this by mail and dispute it on your credit card. They can't charge you if it's been returned and you no longer have the goods in your possession. Proof of delivery would prove you're not in possession of the merchandise. Some of these rules might be different if you bought overseas. On the other hand, the protections may be even stronger. So call your credit company and find out what your options are.

There's still a lot you can do. Don't give up. Yet.


----------



## EpiFanatic

J_love_Chanel said:


> I really need help from you lovely ladies. I went into a local boutique hoping to try on RG pave earrings to see how they pair with my 20 GMOP.  As I walked in rather than booking an appointment, my usual SA wasn’t in and the earrings which I wanted to try were out of stock- apparently no stock left where I live. However, the SA who was helping me suggested that I try RG frivole pave earrings (small) and surprising I really liked them.  I say “surprisingly” because I didn’t really like the pink sapphire pairs when I tried them on about a year ago- I know I am in minority as I know these are very popular.  Then to make things even more complicated for me, he brought out WMOP rose de noel mini earrings for me to try on and WOW! These were stunning!  This was my first time trying on these pairs and they just blew my mind away! Now, I am really torn as I initially wanted to have earrings which I can match my 20 GMOP which could also match my other perlee pieces but after trying on two earrings today I am completely off my track and rather lost.  In perfect little world, I would want them all but in practicality I wouldn’t want too many earrings knowing I don’t wear earrings that much.  FYI- I currently have just two pairs of earrings (YG MOP and guilloche) but I don’t wear them as much as I would like to.  If I don’t think about matchy/matchy, rose de noel would stand on stop of my list, frivole second then Alhambra pave third but then I know Alhambra pave will be most versatile piece which will go with my other items.
> I would appreciate any thoughts/suggestions. I am adding few photos I took when trying these on. Because they didn’t have RG pave, I just held up the pendant on my ear to see how it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405560
> View attachment 5405560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


My priority would be cost per wear. If I would choose the one I would wear the most first. Is that a function of whether it matches you 20 motif?  Or maybe your wardrobe?  The other jewelry you wear?  Or all of the above?  
What is your priority?  To match your 20 motif?  
And just because you don’t get the RDN now doesn’t mean you can’t get it later.


----------



## Happyish

J_love_Chanel said:


> I really need help from you lovely ladies. I went into a local boutique hoping to try on RG pave earrings to see how they pair with my 20 GMOP.  As I walked in rather than booking an appointment, my usual SA wasn’t in and the earrings which I wanted to try were out of stock- apparently no stock left where I live. However, the SA who was helping me suggested that I try RG frivole pave earrings (small) and surprising I really liked them.  I say “surprisingly” because I didn’t really like the pink sapphire pairs when I tried them on about a year ago- I know I am in minority as I know these are very popular.  Then to make things even more complicated for me, he brought out WMOP rose de noel mini earrings for me to try on and WOW! These were stunning!  This was my first time trying on these pairs and they just blew my mind away! Now, I am really torn as I initially wanted to have earrings which I can match my 20 GMOP which could also match my other perlee pieces but after trying on two earrings today I am completely off my track and rather lost.  In perfect little world, I would want them all but in practicality I wouldn’t want too many earrings knowing I don’t wear earrings that much.  FYI- I currently have just two pairs of earrings (YG MOP and guilloche) but I don’t wear them as much as I would like to.  If I don’t think about matchy/matchy, rose de noel would stand on stop of my list, frivole second then Alhambra pave third but then I know Alhambra pave will be most versatile piece which will go with my other items.
> I would appreciate any thoughts/suggestions. I am adding few photos I took when trying these on. Because they didn’t have RG pave, I just held up the pendant on my ear to see how it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405560
> View attachment 5405560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


Choose what you love, not what's practical. You'll reach for the practical and regret what you really wanted but didn't buy. The RDN are glamorous and make a real statement. I have a version of these and love them. They're quite versatile. I can dress them up or down. Sometimes I just wear the earrings; they're simple and elegant.
I know others love frivole, but I don't any longer. I outgrew them. I had multiples; all have been rehomed in favor of pieces more unique and less commonplace. 
Notwithstanding, frivole is lovely and very wearable and you can't go wrong with either. The issue is that one may be more right than the other. 
Go with your gut, not what we say.


----------



## Aimee3

J_love_Chanel said:


> I really need help from you lovely ladies. I went into a local boutique hoping to try on RG pave earrings to see how they pair with my 20 GMOP.  As I walked in rather than booking an appointment, my usual SA wasn’t in and the earrings which I wanted to try were out of stock- apparently no stock left where I live. However, the SA who was helping me suggested that I try RG frivole pave earrings (small) and surprising I really liked them.  I say “surprisingly” because I didn’t really like the pink sapphire pairs when I tried them on about a year ago- I know I am in minority as I know these are very popular.  Then to make things even more complicated for me, he brought out WMOP rose de noel mini earrings for me to try on and WOW! These were stunning!  This was my first time trying on these pairs and they just blew my mind away! Now, I am really torn as I initially wanted to have earrings which I can match my 20 GMOP which could also match my other perlee pieces but after trying on two earrings today I am completely off my track and rather lost.  In perfect little world, I would want them all but in practicality I wouldn’t want too many earrings knowing I don’t wear earrings that much.  FYI- I currently have just two pairs of earrings (YG MOP and guilloche) but I don’t wear them as much as I would like to.  If I don’t think about matchy/matchy, rose de noel would stand on stop of my list, frivole second then Alhambra pave third but then I know Alhambra pave will be most versatile piece which will go with my other items.
> I would appreciate any thoughts/suggestions. I am adding few photos I took when trying these on. Because they didn’t have RG pave, I just held up the pendant on my ear to see how it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405560
> View attachment 5405560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


I love the way the Frivole earrings look on you.  Honestly, I don’t like the way the rose de Noel sits on your ear, although is it possible the strings from your mask are pulling on your ear so those earrings don’t sit right?  The Alhambra earring looks like it may be too small and hardly show up.  Just my opinion.   Get what you love, not what others like.


----------



## rosebean

missie1 said:


> So if I understand correctly your issue with fit seems to be bracelet isn’t totally able to spin around on your wrist?  It’s not designed to be a round bangle so that seems normal to me. If bracelet is turned to narrow part on wide part of you arm it should be uncomfortable because it’s not sitting properly. The hinge and clasp should be on inner and outer side of your arm. If it fit’s good there then honestly your fine.  Do you mind taking pic of the uncomfortable way so we can see it


Hi @missie1, thank you for taking time review these again. I took 3 photos, first two showing the hinge and clasp on inner and outer side of my arm, the third photo showing narrow part of the bracelet against the wider part of the wrist, which kind of scratch my skin, and uncomfortable.


----------



## nicole0612

rosebean said:


> Hi @missie1, thank you for taking time review these again. I took 3 photos, first two showing the hinge and clasp on inner and outer side of my arm, the third photo showing narrow part of the bracelet against the wider part of the wrist, which kind of scratch my skin, and uncomfortable.
> View attachment 5405917
> View attachment 5405916
> View attachment 5405918


Hi, I think this is what Missie was commenting on. The 3rd photo orientation is supposed to be unnatural and uncomfortable so the bracelet does not rotate in this direction. I’m sure that your Love is not comfortable worn in the vertical orientation as well (screw facing you). If this is your concern I would definitely keep it. It looks like it lines up with your Love ok. Is the Perlee uncomfortable in the first two photos (normal position)?


----------



## BigAkoya

rosebean said:


> Thank you @missie1, I am going to get quotes from a few places before I make any decision. Funny after I saw your comment, I opened the box and put in on again, if I align the bracelet with my wrist, it slip up and down, but if it doesn’t align, then the narrow side bracelet stuck with the wide side of the wrist, hence uncomfortable, if you know what I mean.
> it is a hard decision or lesson if I should take 25% loss or force myself to wear it.


My honest opinion...
If you are still thinking about it and have to mess with it so much like this, it's not comfy for you and you are trying to convince yourself to love it.  Another way to look at it is if there was both a XS and a S right now, which would you choose?  Probably the S.  

I would not force yourself to love it.  Why?  Because you won't, and you will dread wearing and eventually rarely wear it.  
I've had stuff that is just not comfy (bags, shoes...), who hasn't?  Those are also the pieces we rarely wear.  For me, I cannot deal with tight bangles.  They are not comfy, and because of this, I find myself constantly having to play with it to make it comfy.  

On mistakes.. we are human, we all make them.  How we respond to mistakes is what makes a happy ending.  
My biggest mistake ever was buying a very expensive Burma ruby ring.  I was new at buying fine colored gemstones.  I wanted the best and thought I was buying the best color, pigeon-blood red.  In the end, it had a tiny more drop of blue that I preferred.  I tried to love it because it was "so expensive and worth a lot".     Nope.  I could not love it, so I got rid of it.  It was the best decision I ever made.  Zero regrets, and on the contrary, I am so glad I got rid of it.  

One final point I think is equally important... your hubby is 100% fully supportive of you selling it.  He is not making you feel bad or pressuring you to keep it, so why keep it?  For my ruby ring, my husband said the exact same thing to me.  He said get rid of it, it bugs you, you rarely wear it, and even when you do wear it, you don't have that super smile as when you wear your other pieces, so why keep it.  He was right... done.  Gone.  

In the scope of life, that 25% is nothing.  However, you now have the perfect bangle size.  Plus, and this is a huge plus... you can buy other VCA bangles and stack.

That's just me of course, and I wanted to share my point of view.  Good luck in your decision.


----------



## BigAkoya

ProShopper1 said:


> So pretty!  When you say tuck, do you mean they end up like sliding together where the spaces of one is fit with the motifs of the other? Or does it generally sit like that?


Yes, exactly.  They tuck into that empty space, so it create the look of a wider bracelet.  I really like it a lot.


----------



## ProShopper1

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, exactly.  They tuck into that empty space, so it create the look of a wider bracelet.  I really like it a lot.


That sounds dreamy. Oh no, now I might need doubles  . Part of me wants to ask see them like that and part of me (my wallet) is trying to refrain lol. Do you do that with other sets or just this one?


----------



## BigAkoya

J_love_Chanel said:


> I really need help from you lovely ladies. I went into a local boutique hoping to try on RG pave earrings to see how they pair with my 20 GMOP.  As I walked in rather than booking an appointment, my usual SA wasn’t in and the earrings which I wanted to try were out of stock- apparently no stock left where I live. However, the SA who was helping me suggested that I try RG frivole pave earrings (small) and surprising I really liked them.  I say “surprisingly” because I didn’t really like the pink sapphire pairs when I tried them on about a year ago- I know I am in minority as I know these are very popular.  Then to make things even more complicated for me, he brought out WMOP rose de noel mini earrings for me to try on and WOW! These were stunning!  This was my first time trying on these pairs and they just blew my mind away! Now, I am really torn as I initially wanted to have earrings which I can match my 20 GMOP which could also match my other perlee pieces but after trying on two earrings today I am completely off my track and rather lost.  In perfect little world, I would want them all but in practicality I wouldn’t want too many earrings knowing I don’t wear earrings that much.  FYI- I currently have just two pairs of earrings (YG MOP and guilloche) but I don’t wear them as much as I would like to.  If I don’t think about matchy/matchy, rose de noel would stand on stop of my list, frivole second then Alhambra pave third but then I know Alhambra pave will be most versatile piece which will go with my other items.
> I would appreciate any thoughts/suggestions. I am adding few photos I took when trying these on. Because they didn’t have RG pave, I just held up the pendant on my ear to see how it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405560
> View attachment 5405560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


Hi!  My two cents for what it's worth...
First, if you plan to buy earrings to go with your 20 GMOP, I do not like the Rose de Noel.  They don't go at all to me.  At it's core, the earring one is a big white flower earring, and the necklace is a long gray four-leaf clover chain necklace.  I think if you look at it that way and take out the VCA label, it will help you decide if you truly think these piece match.  They do not for me; not even close. Frivole is a better option if you have to go with a flower.

I think a pair of VA earrings would be the best match, and I would get the RG MOP, pave, or hammered gold.  All of these follow the clover design, so you can't go wrong.

For me, I would get the RG GMOP.  I think a 20 is stunning with matching VA earrings; it creates a nice long line.
However, since you did not mention it; I assume you do not like that option.

For you, my vote goes to RG pave.  You already have Perlee pieces, and I think VA RG pave are a perfect match to Perlee.
That's what I would do.  Hope this helps.


----------



## BigAkoya

ProShopper1 said:


> That’s sounds dreamy. Oh no now I might need doubles  . Do you do that with other sets or just this one?


For VCA, so far, the WG MOP is my only VA set.
But yes, when I buy my next VA set (waiting for WG blue agate!  ) I will do the same and buy two bracelets.  My VA set would be a 20 motif, VA earrings, and two 5 motif bracelets.

And yes, I do this with other sets.  I just really like the “two same bracelet” look. The look to me is clean & bold. I am not a fan of mismatched bracelets as the look is busy & bold.  It's 100% preference though and the look you prefer.  I think I posted my pearl bracelets here a while ago as examples worn with my Lotus ring.    I actually have three of the same pearl bracelets to stack.

Ok… here are the photos I dug up...

From my photos…
To me, a single bracelet is a bit lonely, two bracelets give it punch, and three bracelets make the bracelet more a statement piece.  You can see what look you prefer.

Oh hey... and check this out!  As I was digging for these bracelet photos, I found another photo of me wearing two MOP bracelets. Look again.. the motifs tuck in!  I'm bad with photos which is why I rarely take new photos (I recycle the same old boring photos  )!  All my photos are natural, crooked angles and all, so how you see the bracelets is where they naturally lay on me. These little motifs like to tuck in!  

Hope this helps.


----------



## ProShopper1

BigAkoya said:


> For VCA, so far, the WG MOP is my only VA set.
> But yes, when I buy my next VA set (waiting for WG blue agate!  ) I will do the same and buy two bracelets.  My VA set would be a 20 motif, VA earrings, and two 5 motif bracelets.
> 
> And yes, I do this with other sets.  I just really like the “two same bracelet” look. Clean but bold.  I think I posted my pearl bracelets here a while ago as examples worn with my Lotus ring.    I actually have three of the same pearl bracelets to stack.
> 
> Ok… here are the photos I dug up...
> 
> From my photos…
> To me, a single bracelet is a bit lonely, two bracelets give it punch, and three bracelets make the bracelet more a statement piece.  You can see what look you prefer.
> 
> Oh hey... and check this out!  As I was digging for these bracelet photos, I found another photo of me wearing two MOP bracelets. Look again.. the motifs tuck in!  I'm bad with photos which is why I rarely take new photos (I recycle the same old boring photos  )! All my photos are natural, crooked angles and all, so how you see the bracelets is where they naturally lay on me. These little motifs like to tuck in!
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 5405977
> 
> View attachment 5405979
> 
> View attachment 5405981
> 
> View attachment 5405982




I tried googling to see if I can find the BA with WG..I’ll have to dig a little deeper, but it sounds pretty! So far I’ve stuck with YG. It’s funny because growing up I was always a silver/WG girl, never really liked YG. And in the past like 5 or so years it’s basically all I’ve gotten. The BA is on my radar, but I’m not sure info want to venture out of neutrals. Finding a perfect shade would prob help push me over the edge though. Do you know what shade you want?

Totally agree with what you’re saying on the pearl bracelets..the three are like omg!

Sometimes those types of pics are the best-you get to really see what something looks like and not the most perfect it could be in a single, heavily planned moment.

Ugh the tucking looks drool worthy! My wallet is giving you a very not happy face right now lol.


----------



## BigAkoya

ProShopper1 said:


> I tried googling to see if I can find the BA with WG..I’ll have to dig a little deeper, but it sounds pretty! So far I’ve stuck with YG. It’s funny because growing up I was always a silver/WG girl, never really liked YG. And in the past like 5 or so years it’s basically all I’ve gotten. The BA is on my radar, but I’m not sure info want to venture out of neutrals. Finding a perfect shade would prob help push me over the edge though. Do you know what shade you want?
> 
> Totally agree with what you’re saying on the pearl bracelets..the three are like omg!
> 
> Sometimes those types of pics are the best-you get to really see what something looks like and not the most perfect it could be in a single, heavily planned moment.
> 
> Ugh the tucking looks drool worthy! My wallet is giving you a very not happy face right now lol.


I love color for jewelry, and colored gemstones are my first love.  Diamonds are nice, but I've said this before; diamonds are safe, and everyone wears diamonds. 

Side by side, if you see a ring with diamonds or a ring with a ruby, emerald, or sapphire, the eye will go first to the colored gemstone.  Our eyes love color as it pops. 

On blue agate in WG, it's a special order.  VCA allowed WG BA as a SO as late as last fall.  I actually tried to order a WG BA set, and all pieces were approved except for the 20.  However with VA sets, the 20 is my core piece I cannot live without, so I said no.    

VCA stopped all SOs I recall as of Nov 2021 (I might be off by a few months).  I have seen a WG BA bracelet in social media somewhere, and it's gorgeous.  BA against WG is such a crispy look. 

My perfect BA shade is a medium neon blue.  I have seen that shade in YG BA, and it almost glows.  If the medium neon blue is not possible, my next choice would be a hue lighter, not darker.  I like lighter hues for colored pieces because lighting greatly affects the look.  We live indoors most of the time, in artificial lighting, and I feel stones that are too dark tend to recede in artificial lighting. Just some thoughts to share as you pick your perfect shade!  Color is 100% preference. 

I hope you decide to get some color.  If you like jewelry that pops, to me, color beats diamond all the time. 
Diamonds sparkle, but as a "color", a diamond is white, a neutral.  Sparkle is everywhere in our lives (e.g. glass, crystal), so our ours are a bit used to it.  Color pops, the eye goes nuts and stares!  

I hope I was a bit inspiring on color... I love color for jewelry.  Give it a shot, try on BA or other colored stone, you might love it!


----------



## ProShopper1

BigAkoya said:


> I love color for jewelry, and colored gemstones are my first love.  Diamonds are nice, but I've said this before; diamonds are safe, and everyone wears diamonds.
> 
> Side by side, if you see a ring with diamonds or a ring with a ruby, emerald, or sapphire, the eye will go first to the colored gemstone.  Our eyes love color as it pops.
> 
> On blue agate in WG, it's a special order.  VCA allowed WG BA as a SO as late as last fall.  I actually tried to order a WG BA set, and all pieces were approved except for the 20.  However with VA sets, the 20 is my core piece I cannot live without, so I said no.
> 
> VCA stopped all SOs I recall as of Nov 2021 (I might be off by a few months).  I have seen a WG BA bracelet in social media somewhere, and it's gorgeous.  BA against WG is such a crispy look.
> 
> My perfect BA shade is a medium neon blue.  I have seen that shade in YG BA, and it almost glows.  If the medium neon blue is not possible, my next choice would be a hue lighter, not darker.  I like lighter hues for colored pieces because lighting greatly affects the look.  We live indoors most of the time, in artificial lighting, and I feel stones that are too dark tend to recede in artificial lighting. Just some thoughts to share as you pick your perfect shade!  Color is 100% preference.
> 
> I hope you decide to get some color.  If you like jewelry that pops, to me, color beats diamond all the time.
> Diamonds sparkle, but as a "color", a diamond is white, a neutral.  Sparkle is everywhere in our lives (e.g. glass, crystal), so our ours are a bit used to it.  Color pops, the eye goes nuts and stares!
> 
> I hope I was a bit inspiring on color... I love color for jewelry.  Give it a shot, try on BA or other colored stone, you might love it!



Sorry, I meant color in VCA, I love colored stones! Sapphires, rubies, emeralds oh my! 

I love anything highlighter colored, so neon blue sounds amazing. I have to try to find a pic of one now. If I did a colored stone it would def be BA, but I think what made me eh about it was the shade. The couple of times I’ve seen in person it was a basic blue, which was pretty, but didn’t wow me.


----------



## rosebean

@Happyish @nicole0612 @BigAkoya @missie1 and all ladies, thank you all for taking the time to suggest/advice/comment.  I am so grateful to meet the VCA family here. 
If I have to fiddle/mess with it so much to somehow convince myself to love it, I don't think I will. Once a cloud is on my mind, I won't be able to enjoy it.
@Happyish FYI, discussed with my hubby a few days ago, based on his shipping experience, if the owner rejects receiving the item, this bracelet will be sitting nowhere, for months.  so I won't be able to dispute the charge.  
@BigAkoya totally agree if you don't love it, don't wear it, that's a bigger waste than 25%. And my hubby is fully in support of whatever makes me happy, including selling it.  Although he may not realize the big loss


----------



## J_love_Chanel

glamourbag said:


> If you're going for a piece which works best with your GMOP 20, I say get the Alhambra pave. I think they look good together (even with your mock up using the pendant). I see how beautiful those Rose de Noel earrings are! What statements! However, together with GMOP 20, I don't love the pairing, so if you got those earrings, I would assume, they would be worn alone or with a different pairing? Personally, I am a big fan of pave frivoles (on my list) however, again, if I were to choose between frivole and Alhambra paves for the purpose of pairing with Alhambra necklaces, Id say stick with the pave Alhambras. I am a big fan of buying what you love, so if you love the RdeN, I'd get those. Id hate you miss out on them. There will always be something which comes along that will work with your GMOP 20 so if you feel the priority should now be on the RdeN, I'd say, yes.


Yes, I do agree the pave ones look the best worn with 20 GMOP.  I will definitely be wearing rose de Noel on its own if I were to get them.  Do you know if  Rose de Noel earrings difficult to come by? I am guessing pave one’s should be much more readily available although they are out of stock at the moment.  Am I right in thinking this?


----------



## J_love_Chanel

EpiFanatic said:


> My priority would be cost per wear. If I would choose the one I would wear the most first. Is that a function of whether it matches you 20 motif?  Or maybe your wardrobe?  The other jewelry you wear?  Or all of the above?
> What is your priority?  To match your 20 motif?
> And just because you don’t get the RDN now doesn’t mean you can’t get it later.


Yes, I strongly agree on cost per wear being very important as this is something I always consider when I buy anything/everything.  I guess my priority was to buy something that matches 20 initially.  Whist matching 20, I knew pave one will go with other VCA pieces I own and also could even go with my potential future purchase-thinking of getting RG 20 hammered at one point. 
I thought I was set on pave, I almost wish that SA didn’t show me all these other earrings


----------



## J_love_Chanel

Happyish said:


> Choose what you love, not what's practical. You'll reach for the practical and regret what you really wanted but didn't buy. The RDN are glamorous and make a real statement. I have a version of these and love them. They're quite versatile. I can dress them up or down. Sometimes I just wear the earrings; they're simple and elegant.
> I know others love frivole, but I don't any longer. I outgrew them. I had multiples; all have been rehomed in favor of pieces more unique and less commonplace.
> Notwithstanding, frivole is lovely and very wearable and you can't go wrong with either. The issue is that one may be more right than the other.
> Go with your gut, not what we say.


Ohh how brilliant you own Rose de Noel! They are stunning! I have heard from some people that pedals can break easily? If this has ever happened to yours, was it very costly to repair?  How have yours being holding up? Have you not had any issues? Sorry for throwing so many questions but I am little excited to hear someone owning these as they don’t seem as popular as some other lines of VCA.


----------



## J_love_Chanel

Aimee3 said:


> I love the way the Frivole earrings look on you.  Honestly, I don’t like the way the rose de Noel sits on your ear, although is it possible the strings from your mask are pulling on your ear so those earrings don’t sit right?  The Alhambra earring looks like it may be too small and hardly show up.  Just my opinion.   Get what you love, not what others like.


In fact, earrings never sit on my ears as nicely as I would like them to be. I think this is mainly because I need to wear them as clips as one piercing hole had closed up after not wearing earrings for a while and I am too scared of needles to go through piercing it again.  As I am super scared of earrings falling off my ears abs going missing when worn as clips, I tend to push it up little too much which often time isn’t the best look.  
oh dear.. maybe earrings aren’t for me after all??


----------



## J_love_Chanel

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  My two cents for what it's worth...
> First, if you plan to buy earrings to go with your 20 GMOP, I do not like the Rose de Noel.  They don't go at all to me.  At it's core, the earring one is a big white flower earring, and the necklace is a long gray four-leaf clover chain necklace.  I think if you look at it that way and take out the VCA label, it will help you decide if you truly think these piece match.  They do not for me; not even close. Frivole is a better option if you have to go with a flower.
> 
> I think a pair of VA earrings would be the best match, and I would get the RG MOP, pave, or hammered gold.  All of these follow the clover design, so you can't go wrong.
> 
> For me, I would get the RG GMOP.  I think a 20 is stunning with matching VA earrings; it creates a nice long line.
> However, since you did not mention it; I assume you do not like that option.
> 
> For you, my vote goes to RG pave.  You already have Perlee pieces, and I think VA RG pave are a perfect match to Perlee.
> That's what I would do.  Hope this helps.


I am definitely kicking myself for not ordering earrings at the same time with 20. As I am not much of earrings person I just didn’t think of earrings paring at all when placing an order for 20.  With multiple SAs all agreeing that stones on earrings may turn different in Colour/tone/and etc from
20, I am little hesitant to order them at this point.


----------



## J_love_Chanel

Thank you so much for all your helpful suggestions. I really appreciate all your comments on my dilemma. I will have to sit on it and try on all three pieces couple more times to see what I truly want as I always do with everything I purchase.
Thank you again!


----------



## lvmon

BigAkoya said:


> For VCA, so far, the WG MOP is my only VA set.
> But yes, when I buy my next VA set (waiting for WG blue agate!  ) I will do the same and buy two bracelets.  My VA set would be a 20 motif, VA earrings, and two 5 motif bracelets.
> 
> And yes, I do this with other sets.  I just really like the “two same bracelet” look. The look to me is clean & bold. I am not a fan of mismatched bracelets as the look is busy & bold.  It's 100% preference though and the look you prefer.  I think I posted my pearl bracelets here a while ago as examples worn with my Lotus ring.    I actually have three of the same pearl bracelets to stack.
> 
> Ok… here are the photos I dug up...
> 
> From my photos…
> To me, a single bracelet is a bit lonely, two bracelets give it punch, and three bracelets make the bracelet more a statement piece.  You can see what look you prefer.
> 
> Oh hey... and check this out!  As I was digging for these bracelet photos, I found another photo of me wearing two MOP bracelets. Look again.. the motifs tuck in!  I'm bad with photos which is why I rarely take new photos (I recycle the same old boring photos  )!  All my photos are natural, crooked angles and all, so how you see the bracelets is where they naturally lay on me. These little motifs like to tuck in!
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 5405977
> 
> View attachment 5405979
> 
> View attachment 5405981
> 
> View attachment 5405982


@BigAkoya, I love your two Alhambra stack, I want to copy your idea and stack 2 chalcedony bracelets!


----------



## DS2006

Here's the picture of the blue agate in white gold from someone's IG.  I'd love to have it in wg, too!


----------



## Happyish

J_love_Chanel said:


> Ohh how brilliant you own Rose de Noel! They are stunning! I have heard from some people that pedals can break easily? If this has ever happened to yours, was it very costly to repair?  How have yours being holding up? Have you not had any issues? Sorry for throwing so many questions but I am little excited to hear someone owning these as they don’t seem as popular as some other lines of VCA.


I have the RDN in brooches and earrings and haven't had any issues. However, I am careful. A few rules: always put on jewelry over a bed. If it drops, it won't shatter. Put it on in a room with carpeting or a rug--again, if it bounces or falls off the bed, it won't shatter. Be careful how you pack or store it. Don't put anything on top of a RDN piece as it can put pressure on a petal. When you take it off, store it in the box it came in or a hard case. Finally, don't put it in a jewelry box with other jewelry as this could scratch or damage it.

Frankly, none of this is particularly specific to RDN, rather this is SOP for all my jewelry. WE spend a lot of money for this stuff, and it's our duty to care for it if not for ourselves, for the next generation.


----------



## Happyish

J_love_Chanel said:


> Yes, I strongly agree on cost per wear being very important as this is something I always consider when I buy anything/everything.  I guess my priority was to buy something that matches 20 initially.  Whist matching 20, I knew pave one will go with other VCA pieces I own and also could even go with my potential future purchase-thinking of getting RG 20 hammered at one point.
> I thought I was set on pave, I almost wish that SA didn’t show me all these other earrings


One of the first pair of earrings I bought was the YG magic pave alhambra earrings. They go with every single set of Alhambra I own, with the exception of white gold. I have a girlfriend who has earrings in every color to match her Alhambra. She finally bought the pave and said she wished she had done this long ago. The pave will go with other VCA pieces. It's a sensible choice that will (maybe) save you money in the long-run.
Regarding availability of the RDN, I seldom see them. Personally, however, I like the mix of the RDN MOP with the MOP Alhambra. Here's a friends photo of the mini-nerval (now discontinued-it was part of the RDN collection) and her WMOP Alhambra. I think it's very pretty together.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Happyish said:


> One of the first pair of earrings I bought was the YG magic pave alhambra earrings. They go with every single set of Alhambra I own, with the exception of white gold. I have a girlfriend who has earrings in every color to match her Alhambra. She finally bought the pave and said she wished she had done this long ago. The pave will go with other VCA pieces. It's a sensible choice that will (maybe) save you money in the long-run.
> Regarding availability of the RDN, I seldom see them. Personally, however, I like the mix of the RDN MOP with the MOP Alhambra. Here's a friends photo of the mini-nerval (now discontinued-it was part of the RDN collection) and her WMOP Alhambra. I think it's very pretty together.
> 
> View attachment 5406299


so lovely with the gold bezel.  thanks for sharing!


----------



## Happyish

rosebean said:


> Hi @missie1, thank you for taking time review these again. I took 3 photos, first two showing the hinge and clasp on inner and outer side of my arm, the third photo showing narrow part of the bracelet against the wider part of the wrist, which kind of scratch my skin, and uncomfortable.
> View attachment 5405917
> View attachment 5405916
> View attachment 5405918


This looks like a perfect fit. The bracelet is oval, not round and is not meant to be worn sideways. Mine hugs my wrist in exactly the same way. Moreover, it look like the diameter of the VCA is identical to the Love. Assuming the sizing is correct on the Love, and assuming the VCA is the same diameter, you didn't make a mistake, it looks like you bought the correct size.
Try some bracelets on at your local VCA when you get back home. Even if they don't have the Clover, the Signature and Perlee all fit the same. Once you see the difference in sizing, I think you'll feel much better about the choice you made.


----------



## sandra w

Happyish said:


> One of the first pair of earrings I bought was the YG magic pave alhambra earrings. They go with every single set of Alhambra I own, with the exception of white gold. I have a girlfriend who has earrings in every color to match her Alhambra. She finally bought the pave and said she wished she had done this long ago. The pave will go with other VCA pieces. It's a sensible choice that will (maybe) save you money in the long-run.
> Regarding availability of the RDN, I seldom see them. Personally, however, I like the mix of the RDN MOP with the MOP Alhambra. Here's a friends photo of the mini-nerval (now discontinued-it was part of the RDN collection) and her WMOP Alhambra. I think it's very pretty together.
> 
> View attachment 5406299


A beautiful set...


----------



## papertiger

I had a dream I bought something splendid in VCA a couple of nights ago. I can't even remember what it was - probably high jewellery (I mean if it's a dream you may as well go big). The funny thing is I just bought some Cartier (and was dithering between the two). I'm happy with my purchase so it's not regret - except perhaps I am exceptionally greedy and want 'everything'.

Anybody else literally dream of VCA?

Edited for spelling (as always)


----------



## J_love_Chanel

Happyish said:


> One of the first pair of earrings I bought was the YG magic pave alhambra earrings. They go with every single set of Alhambra I own, with the exception of white gold. I have a girlfriend who has earrings in every color to match her Alhambra. She finally bought the pave and said she wished she had done this long ago. The pave will go with other VCA pieces. It's a sensible choice that will (maybe) save you money in the long-run.
> Regarding availability of the RDN, I seldom see them. Personally, however, I like the mix of the RDN MOP with the MOP Alhambra. Here's a friends photo of the mini-nerval (now discontinued-it was part of the RDN collection) and her WMOP Alhambra. I think it's very pretty together.
> 
> View attachment 5406299


Wow wow!! These look so stunning together!! Now I wonder how RdN earrings I have tried on will look with MOP 10 which I own.  Maybe I should try them on together. Thank you for the photo.


----------



## glamourbag

J_love_Chanel said:


> Wow wow!! These look so stunning together!! Now I wonder how RdN earrings I have tried on will look with MOP 10 which I own.  Maybe I should try them on together. Thank you for the photo.


THAT I think would be a good pairing!


----------



## sandra w

papertiger said:


> I had a dream I bought something splendid in VCA a couple of nights ago. I can't even remember what it was - probably high jewellery (I mean if it's a dream you may as well go big). The funny thing is I just bought some Cartier (and was dithering between the two). I'm happy with my purchase so it's not regret - except perhaps I am exceptional greedy and want 'everything'.
> 
> Anybody else literally dream of VCA?


I liki your spirit....


----------



## EpiFanatic

papertiger said:


> I had a dream I bought something splendid in VCA a couple of nights ago. I can't even remember what it was - probably high jewellery (I mean if it's a dream you may as well go big). The funny thing is I just bought some Cartier (and was dithering between the two). I'm happy with my purchase so it's not regret - except perhaps I am exceptionally greedy and want 'everything'.
> 
> Anybody else literally dream of VCA?
> 
> Edited for spelling (as always)


I get you. Night and day sister.


----------



## missie1

BigAkoya said:


> For VCA, so far, the WG MOP is my only VA set.
> But yes, when I buy my next VA set (waiting for WG blue agate!  ) I will do the same and buy two bracelets.  My VA set would be a 20 motif, VA earrings, and two 5 motif bracelets.
> 
> And yes, I do this with other sets.  I just really like the “two same bracelet” look. The look to me is clean & bold. I am not a fan of mismatched bracelets as the look is busy & bold.  It's 100% preference though and the look you prefer.  I think I posted my pearl bracelets here a while ago as examples worn with my Lotus ring.    I actually have three of the same pearl bracelets to stack.
> 
> Ok… here are the photos I dug up...
> 
> From my photos…
> To me, a single bracelet is a bit lonely, two bracelets give it punch, and three bracelets make the bracelet more a statement piece.  You can see what look you prefer.
> 
> Oh hey... and check this out!  As I was digging for these bracelet photos, I found another photo of me wearing two MOP bracelets. Look again.. the motifs tuck in!  I'm bad with photos which is why I rarely take new photos (I recycle the same old boring photos  )!  All my photos are natural, crooked angles and all, so how you see the bracelets is where they naturally lay on me. These little motifs like to tuck in!
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 5405977
> 
> View attachment 5405979
> 
> View attachment 5405981
> 
> View attachment 5405982


I love the triple stack of pearls with the ring.  Both are so bold yet the pearls provide softness to the look.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Happyish said:


> This looks like a perfect fit. The bracelet is oval, not round and is not meant to be worn sideways. Mine hugs my wrist in exactly the same way. Moreover, it look like the diameter of the VCA is identical to the Love. Assuming the sizing is correct on the Love, and assuming the VCA is the same diameter, you didn't make a mistake, it looks like you bought the correct size.
> Try some bracelets on at your local VCA when you get back home. Even if they don't have the Clover, the Signature and Perlee all fit the same. Once you see the difference in sizing, I think you'll feel much better about the choice you made.


I have to agree with @Happyish.  It looks like the perfect size. It should not be comfortable with the oval rotated against the orientation of your wrist. However maybe you like loose bangles. That would be your preference.  These are pics of mine and I feel the fit is perfect for me. I agree with @Happyish. Maybe you can try a few more bangles before you commit to going through all the work, stress and financial loss of changing it.  If for no other reason than to confirm that you truly like looser bangles, which if you do that is fine. You’ll know better next time.


----------



## eternallove4bag

papertiger said:


> I had a dream I bought something splendid in VCA a couple of nights ago. I can't even remember what it was - probably high jewellery (I mean if it's a dream you may as well go big). The funny thing is I just bought some Cartier (and was dithering between the two). I'm happy with my purchase so it's not regret - except perhaps I am exceptionally greedy and want 'everything'.
> 
> Anybody else literally dream of VCA?
> 
> Edited for spelling (as always)


Ahem let me introduce myself @papertiger . Hi, even though my pseudo name is eternal love for bags, I might as well change it to eternal love for blings,.. and I am hopelessly in love with VCA designs especially in RG … btw those dreams are so real, right?


----------



## lvchanellvr

papertiger said:


> I had a dream I bought something splendid in VCA a couple of nights ago. I can't even remember what it was - probably high jewellery (I mean if it's a dream you may as well go big). The funny thing is I just bought some Cartier (and was dithering between the two). I'm happy with my purchase so it's not regret - except perhaps I am exceptionally greedy and want 'everything'.
> 
> Anybody else literally dream of VCA?
> 
> Edited for spelling (as always)


Dreaming daily


----------



## rosebean

Happyish said:


> One of the first pair of earrings I bought was the YG magic pave alhambra earrings. They go with every single set of Alhambra I own, with the exception of white gold. I have a girlfriend who has earrings in every color to match her Alhambra. She finally bought the pave and said she wished she had done this long ago. The pave will go with other VCA pieces. It's a sensible choice that will (maybe) save you money in the long-run.
> Regarding availability of the RDN, I seldom see them. Personally, however, I like the mix of the RDN MOP with the MOP Alhambra. Here's a friends photo of the mini-nerval (now discontinued-it was part of the RDN collection) and her WMOP Alhambra. I think it's very pretty together.
> 
> View attachment 5406299


this is gorgeous. would love to see your MOD shot.


----------



## rosebean

EpiFanatic said:


> I have to agree with @Happyish.  It looks like the perfect size. It should not be comfortable with the oval rotated against the orientation of your wrist. However maybe you like loose bangles. That would be your preference.  These are pics of mine and I feel the fit is perfect for me. I agree with @Happyish. Maybe you can try a few more bangles before you commit to going through all the work, stress and financial loss of changing it.  If for no other reason than to confirm that you truly like looser bangles, which if you do that is fine. You’ll know better next time.


WG looks so beautiful on you. thank you @EpiFanatic @Happyish  I will go to my local store to try any perlee bangles (if they have it in stock) and I will know better which size I prefer.


----------



## saligator

saligator said:


> Trying to decide between the VCA Magic LONG in YG, or the shorter one in MOP WG. I don't really wear long necklaces much. ANyone with a long one care to weigh in? Do you wear it a lot? is it worth the versatility?



I made a decision, and I am really happy with it! It suits me, not many have this style, I don't wear long pieces, so this is perfect, it has a great price point, and it's pretty. I just love it!!!

Thanks for your feedback everyone!


----------



## Happyish

J_love_Chanel said:


> Wow wow!! These look so stunning together!! Now I wonder how RdN earrings I have tried on will look with MOP 10 which I own.  Maybe I should try them on together. Thank you for the photo.


Gorgeous, I bet . . .


----------



## Happyish

rosebean said:


> this is gorgeous. would love to see your MOD shot.


A semi-modeling shot!
Find the magic! They're playing hide-and-seek . . .


----------



## missie1

Happyish said:


> A semi-modeling shot!
> Find the magic! They're playing hide-and-seek. They're like a chameleon in this photo.
> 
> View attachment 5406961


You absolutely slay me with these magical pieces omg.  Just breathtaking


----------



## DS2006

Happyish said:


> I have the RDN in brooches and earrings and haven't had any issues. However, I am careful. A few rules: always put on jewelry over a bed. If it drops, it won't shatter. Put it on in a room with carpeting or a rug--again, if it bounces or falls off the bed, it won't shatter. Be careful how you pack or store it. Don't put anything on top of a RDN piece as it can put pressure on a petal. When you take it off, store it in the box it came in or a hard case. Finally, don't put it in a jewelry box with other jewelry as this could scratch or damage it.
> 
> Frankly, none of this is particularly specific to RDN, rather this is SOP for all my jewelry. WE spend a lot of money for this stuff, and it's our duty to care for it if not for ourselves, for the next generation.



YES to every word!!!! I couldn't agree more with taking care of these beautiful pieces! I definitely consider them heirlooms and want them to be beautiful for my daughters and even granddaughters!


----------



## DS2006

Happyish said:


> A semi-modeling shot!
> Find the magic! They're playing hide-and-seek . . .
> 
> View attachment 5406961


Fabulous!!!!


----------



## myztic

This pic is from Roxy sowlaty’s Instagram account.
Is this the small frivole pave in yellow gold? Or is this the large size?


----------



## DS2006

saligator said:


> I made a decision, and I am really happy with it! It suits me, not many have this style, I don't wear long pieces, so this is perfect, it has a great price point, and it's pretty. I just love it!!!
> 
> Thanks for your feedback everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5406919


Love this! I recently got it, too, and I think this length is very good for me in the summer! I think you'll really enjoy it!!! Sorry I apparently missed your initial question!


----------



## DS2006

myztic said:


> This pic is from Roxy sowlaty’s Instagram account.
> Is this the small frivole pave in yellow gold? Or is this the large size?


It's not the small since it has the three diamonds in the center. So it should be the large. The extra large is larger than this one.


----------



## myztic

DS2006 said:


> It's not the small since it has the three diamonds in the center. So it should be the large. The extra large is larger than this one.



Thank you. So it’s likely this one in either rose gold or yellow gold








						Frivole pendant, large model - VCARP0J700 - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Frivole pendant, large model, 18K yellow gold, round diamonds; diamond quality DEF, IF to VVS.




					www.vancleefarpels.com
				




Seems like rose gold to me.


----------



## DS2006

myztic said:


> Thank you. So it’s likely this one in either rose gold or yellow gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frivole pendant, large model - VCARP0J700 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Frivole pendant, large model, 18K yellow gold, round diamonds; diamond quality DEF, IF to VVS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like rose gold to me.


I am only seeing the yg in large on the website, so that may be what it is. It's a gorgeous piece!!!


----------



## myztic

DS2006 said:


> I am only seeing the yg in large on the website, so that may be what it is.



Thank you for sharing how you figured out which one it is! (3 diamonds, double checking the metals on the website.) I’ll know to look out for the small details in the future.


----------



## EpiFanatic

rosebean said:


> WG looks so beautiful on you. thank you @EpiFanatic @Happyish  I will go to my local store to try any perlee bangles (if they have it in stock) and I will know better which size I prefer.


Thank you.  And best of luck.  Hope you can determine your perfect size, whichever it may be.


----------



## glamourbag

DS2006 said:


> I am only seeing the yg in large on the website, so that may be what it is. It's a gorgeous piece!!!


If I recall the Large only comes in YG as I would LOVE it in RG or WG and looked into it. Perhaps a special order for the other golds?


----------



## rosebean

Happyish said:


> A semi-modeling shot!
> Find the magic! They're playing hide-and-seek . . .
> 
> View attachment 5406961


this is stunning! who doesn't want them.


----------



## TankerToad

papertiger said:


> I had a dream I bought something splendid in VCA a couple of nights ago. I can't even remember what it was - probably high jewellery (I mean if it's a dream you may as well go big). The funny thing is I just bought some Cartier (and was dithering between the two). I'm happy with my purchase so it's not regret - except perhaps I am exceptionally greedy and want 'everything'.
> 
> Anybody else literally dream of VCA?
> 
> Edited for spelling (as always)


You are in good company here 
Always VCA dreaming and scheming !


----------



## TankerToad

rosebean said:


> Hi @missie1, thank you for taking time review these again. I took 3 photos, first two showing the hinge and clasp on inner and outer side of my arm, the third photo showing narrow part of the bracelet against the wider part of the wrist, which kind of scratch my skin, and uncomfortable.
> View attachment 5405917
> View attachment 5405916
> View attachment 5405918


Honestly I think it looks perfect 
Quite lovely actually 
Seems to me the next size would be too big - especially worn with your love


----------



## rosebean

TankerToad said:


> Honestly I think it looks perfect
> Quite lovely actually
> Seems to me the next size would be too big - especially worn with your love


thank you @TankerToad for your comment, I seriously thought so too, that's why I bought it in the first place. At the store, they had the Small Rose gold, I tried, felt a little too big. Had they have the small YG, I would probably have bought the small, not XS. Just felt more comfortable.


----------



## saligator

DS2006 said:


> Love this! I recently got it, too, and I think this length is very good for me in the summer! I think you'll really enjoy it!!! Sorry I apparently missed your initial question!



Yay! You have one as well! Congratulations!! I agree, it is a great summer piece! Cheers!


----------



## hers4eva

Perlée sweet clovers bracelet, large model - VCARP6X700 - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Perlée sweet clovers bracelet, 18K yellow gold, round diamonds, large model; diamond quality DEF, IF to VVS.




					www.vancleefarpels.com
				




Their website shows four sizes…

Is size 6.30 inches a SM small size?
If not, which size is considered the small size.

Thank you so much


----------



## DS2006

hers4eva said:


> Perlée sweet clovers bracelet, large model - VCARP6X700 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Perlée sweet clovers bracelet, 18K yellow gold, round diamonds, large model; diamond quality DEF, IF to VVS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their website shows four sizes…
> 
> Is size 6.30 inches a SM small size?
> If not, which size is considered the small size.
> 
> Thank you so much



Yes, small. The sizes are XS, S, M, L.


----------



## kadmia

J_love_Chanel said:


> I really need help from you lovely ladies. I went into a local boutique hoping to try on RG pave earrings to see how they pair with my 20 GMOP.  As I walked in rather than booking an appointment, my usual SA wasn’t in and the earrings which I wanted to try were out of stock- apparently no stock left where I live. However, the SA who was helping me suggested that I try RG frivole pave earrings (small) and surprising I really liked them.  I say “surprisingly” because I didn’t really like the pink sapphire pairs when I tried them on about a year ago- I know I am in minority as I know these are very popular.  Then to make things even more complicated for me, he brought out WMOP rose de noel mini earrings for me to try on and WOW! These were stunning!  This was my first time trying on these pairs and they just blew my mind away! Now, I am really torn as I initially wanted to have earrings which I can match my 20 GMOP which could also match my other perlee pieces but after trying on two earrings today I am completely off my track and rather lost.  In perfect little world, I would want them all but in practicality I wouldn’t want too many earrings knowing I don’t wear earrings that much.  FYI- I currently have just two pairs of earrings (YG MOP and guilloche) but I don’t wear them as much as I would like to.  If I don’t think about matchy/matchy, rose de noel would stand on stop of my list, frivole second then Alhambra pave third but then I know Alhambra pave will be most versatile piece which will go with my other items.
> I would appreciate any thoughts/suggestions. I am adding few photos I took when trying these on. Because they didn’t have RG pave, I just held up the pendant on my ear to see how it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405560
> View attachment 5405560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you



Hi! I'm late to your post, but recently deliberated similar earring choices! Went to see the pave Alhambra, which they didn't have. Was surprised by how much I loved the small Frivole. But I was blown away by the mini MOP Rose de Noel and those came home with me! They bring a huge goofy grin to my face whenever I put them on or think of them. I'd agree that they don't match your GMOP 20 motif (looove that piece!) as well as the RG pave Alhambra probably would, so I see them more as a stand alone purchase, rather than to coordinate with the GMOP. But to me they are super special and I don't regret my purchase at all. Hope that helps!


----------



## lynne_ross

Happyish said:


> When I saw the photo, my impression was the same as yours. But then they sent me a close-up. Look at all the detail . . . and he's smiling! So he's now gone up the list . . .
> Does it matter that I'm not Year of the Monkey or Dragon? Hoping this won't result in bad ju-ju . . .
> 
> View attachment 5112196


@BigAkoya here is the dragon.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> @BigAkoya here is the dragon.


I remember him now.  Scary!  Big teeth!


----------



## Jinsun

Ladies. Hello. It has been a while for me. I have a dilemma. I want to get a pair of magic onyx earclips. My store told me there is a waiting list and will take a while. Not sure how long but said many months.
Now they are getting a pair of large frivole clips in. It is a wishlist item. But I own a few frivole earrings already and only one Alhambra. 

These are what I own:
WG vintage pave
Mini WG frivole 
YG small frivole
YG cluster frivole
WG pave small lotus

Should I wait for the magic onyx or go for the large frivole?  Was told these would be the first pair they are getting in 3 years.


----------



## nicole0612

Jinsun said:


> Ladies. Hello. It has been a while for me. I have a dilemma. I want to get a pair of magic onyx earclips. My store told me there is a waiting list and will take a while. Not sure how long but said many months.
> Now they are getting a pair of large frivole clips in. It is a wishlist item. But I own a few frivole earrings already and only one Alhambra.
> 
> These are what I own:
> WG vintage pave
> Mini WG frivole
> YG small frivole
> YG cluster frivole
> WG pave small lotus
> 
> Should I wait for the magic onyx or go for the large frivole?  Was told these would be the first pair they are getting in 3 years.


Are you planning to buy both for certain and would buying the large frivole now have any impact on your plans to buy the Onyx Magic as soon as it come in? If you want both, I would get the large frivole now and at the same time pay in full for the onyx magic earrings, which will likely make them come in a bit sooner. It sounds like the Onyx Magic is higher on your priority list, so if it is a choice between the two, I would prepay for the Magic pair now and get the Frivole large down the road. I think stock is improving. There have been a few purchases by members of the large Frivole in the last 2 weeks (in the USA) where they had been waiting for them a long time previously.


----------



## BigAkoya

Jinsun said:


> Ladies. Hello. It has been a while for me. I have a dilemma. I want to get a pair of magic onyx earclips. My store told me there is a waiting list and will take a while. Not sure how long but said many months.
> Now they are getting a pair of large frivole clips in. It is a wishlist item. But I own a few frivole earrings already and only one Alhambra.
> 
> These are what I own:
> WG vintage pave
> Mini WG frivole
> YG small frivole
> YG cluster frivole
> WG pave small lotus
> 
> Should I wait for the magic onyx or go for the large frivole?  Was told these would be the first pair they are getting in 3 years.


Hi!  My thoughts...
Get what you first wanted which is the Magic oynx.  They will be very different than your VA, Frivole, or Lotus.
On getting the Large Frivole, do you really love them because they are bigger, or do you want them because they are rare?
I think the YG small, YG cluster, and now these YG Large fall into the same "all metal Frivole" category which is pretty much a "yellow gold flower earring."

I love Frivole and if it were me, I would get the Frivole WG pave instead of the YG Large.  The pave Frivole earrings are the bomb!  Super blingy and gorgeous.

That said, if you love love love love love the YG large (you need a lot love to want to buy three all gold flower earrings is my point), get them now.  However, ask why you want them?  Do you really love them for what they are vs. for being rare?  And finally, do you really want another "gold tone flower earring?"

I vote diversify!  Magic for sure.

On the Frivole pave earrings... for what it's worth, I have both the Lotus earrings and the Frivole WG pave.  There is no comparison to me, the Frivole WG pave are ten times more blingy and beautiful, so they are not duplicate at all to me.

Good luck in your decision.


----------



## Opaldreamz888

lynne_ross said:


> @BigAkoya here is the dragon.


Awww what a cutie!! I want him too


----------



## Jinsun

Thank you Nicole and Akoya.
I purchased the small frivole many years ago. Either late twenties or early thirties. I believe it was in my twenties. At the time of purchase, I never considered the large. Thought they were too large but you know, as you age you go bigger .

Both my pave earclips were a total surprise. Something I have only dreamed of but never had I ever imagined owning. I would love the pave frivole, but for now, I can only dream.

btw, all my purchases were phone orders as I don’t have VCA in my state. Sometime last year I did have the chance to try on a pair of magic carnelian (canceled SO) and loved the size. Large frivole, never had a chance to see them irl. Now I do have the btf frivole ring and held it up to my ear. That is gorgeous as well.

If both were available, idk which I would choose…..
Now the large frivole has been on my wishlist for a few years now. Frivole is my favorite line. Maybe I will do as Nicole suggested. Get the frivole now and prepay for the magics….

thanks again.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I'm thinking of going for this byzantine alhambra bracelet in YG. I like its simple and modern look! does anyone have any intel or thoughts on this or the byzantine line overall? Are these hard to come by?


----------



## nicole0612

Jinsun said:


> Thank you Nicole and Akoya.
> I purchased the small frivole many years ago. Either late twenties or early thirties. I believe it was in my twenties. At the time of purchase, I never considered the large. Thought they were too large but you know, as you age you go bigger .
> 
> Both my pave earclips were a total surprise. Something I have only dreamed of but never had I ever imagined owning. I would love the pave frivole, but for now, I can only dream.
> 
> btw, all my purchases were phone orders as I don’t have VCA in my state. Sometime last year I did have the chance to try on a pair of magic carnelian (canceled SO) and loved the size. Large frivole, never had a chance to see them irl. Now I do have the btf frivole ring and held it up to my ear. That is gorgeous as well.
> 
> If both were available, idk which I would choose…..
> Now the large frivole has been on my wishlist for a few years now. Frivole is my favorite line. Maybe I will do as Nicole suggested. Get the frivole now and prepay for the magics….
> 
> thanks again.


It sounds like they are both well-considered purchases and pieces you will get a lot of use from. I completely agree, as I get older my jewelry gets larger and more statement. I think substantial jewelry suits us as we age gracefully.


----------



## DeryaHm

Yoshi1296 said:


> I'm thinking of going for this byzantine alhambra bracelet in YG. I like its simple and modern look! does anyone have any intel or thoughts on this or the byzantine line overall? Are these hard to come by?



I do. I like to mix it with my Cartier pieces. Byzantine “goes” better with those than with my other vca fwiw


----------



## saligator

Yoshi1296 said:


> I'm thinking of going for this byzantine alhambra bracelet in YG. I like its simple and modern look! does anyone have any intel or thoughts on this or the byzantine line overall? Are these hard to come by?



Yes. They aren't in stock anywhere at the moment.


----------



## J_love_Chanel

kadmia said:


> Hi! I'm late to your post, but recently deliberated similar earring choices! Went to see the pave Alhambra, which they didn't have. Was surprised by how much I loved the small Frivole. But I was blown away by the mini MOP Rose de Noel and those came home with me! They bring a huge goofy grin to my face whenever I put them on or think of them. I'd agree that they don't match your GMOP 20 motif (looove that piece!) as well as the RG pave Alhambra probably would, so I see them more as a stand alone purchase, rather than to coordinate with the GMOP. But to me they are super special and I don't regret my purchase at all. Hope that helps!


Congratulations on your purchase! I would love to see a mod shot of your earrings if you don’t mind. I do agree that RdN earrings are definitely a stand alone piece that I will probably skip wearing any necklace with them.  Your description of how you were blown away by the RdN earrings is exactly how I felt except I wanted to make sure I am absolutely sure that I don’t need/want a pair to match 20 GMOP but would still be equally content with the idea of having a stand alone piece    for time being.  I really would like to try on RG pave earrings as well before making the decision but these are out of stock whee I live.  Hopefully I will be able to make a decision sooner than later.


----------



## kadmia

J_love_Chanel said:


> Congratulations on your purchase! I would love to see a mod shot of your earrings if you don’t mind. I do agree that RdN earrings are definitely a stand alone piece that I will probably skip wearing any necklace with them.  Your description of how you were blown away by the RdN earrings is exactly how I felt except I wanted to make sure I am absolutely sure that I don’t need/want a pair to match 20 GMOP but would still be equally content with the idea of having a stand alone piece    for time being.  I really would like to try on RG pave earrings as well before making the decision but these are out of stock whee I live.  Hopefully I will be able to make a decision sooner than later.



I'm happy to share, and I'm sure whatever you choose will be incredible! (These are all such awesome pieces to be choosing between!)

One photo attached of the earrings alone, and another clipped onto two 10 motifs for fun. Hope you find these helpful!


----------



## Notorious Pink

kadmia said:


> I'm happy to share, and I'm sure whatever you choose will be incredible! (These are all such awesome pieces to be choosing between!)
> 
> One photo attached of the earrings alone, and another clipped onto two 10 motifs for fun. Hope you find these helpful!
> 
> View attachment 5409674
> 
> View attachment 5409676


I love this second look! For whatever reason I don’t like two different 10s worn long (probably due to the asymmetry), but with the sides crossing over, it seems more harmonious to me.


----------



## WingNut

Opaldreamz888 said:


> Awww what a cutie!! I want him too


Me as well as I am year of the dragon!


----------



## J_love_Chanel

kadmia said:


> I'm happy to share, and I'm sure whatever you choose will be incredible! (These are all such awesome pieces to be choosing between!)
> 
> One photo attached of the earrings alone, and another clipped onto two 10 motifs for fun. Hope you find these helpful!
> 
> View attachment 5409674
> 
> View attachment 5409676


Thank you so much for sharing these photos! They look all so stunning! Never seen the way how you incorporated clip with two 10 motif- looks amazing!


----------



## TankerToad

For @BigAkoya 
This was just posted on IG a few days ago 
Maybe they are making them again ?


----------



## kadmia

Notorious Pink said:


> I love this second look! For whatever reason I don’t like two different 10s worn long (probably due to the asymmetry), but with the sides crossing over, it seems more harmonious to me.


Thank you!!
I'm not a big fan of asymmetry and visible clasps, but found I liked the way this looked too. I think you're right about the crossing over of motifs really helping!


----------



## kadmia

J_love_Chanel said:


> Thank you so much for sharing these photos! They look all so stunning! Never seen the way how you incorporated clip with two 10 motif- looks amazing!


Thank you!! Looking forward to seeing what you decide to choose too!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Safa said:


> I do. I like to mix it with my Cartier pieces. Byzantine “goes” better with those than with my other vca fwiw





saligator said:


> Yes. They aren't in stock anywhere at the moment.



Thanks so much!! I am hoping to get this to stack as well.

I figured stock is still low. I haven't shopped there in over a year so I was hoping things would improve.

I'll contact my SA soon and check with them.

Thanks again!


----------



## BigAkoya

TankerToad said:


> For @BigAkoya
> This was just posted on IG a few days ago
> Maybe they are making them again ?


OMG!  Thank you so much!  I just text my SA and told him this. The post looks like it's from Asia, so maybe VCA is relaunching.  Hellebore was first launched in Japan.

I really hope VCA is making them again! 
I also asked my SA if he could grab that one (assuming it is not sold), and resize it. 

Thank you again for sharing this!


----------



## etoupebirkin

BigAkoya said:


> OMG!  Thank you so much!  I just texted my SA and told him this. The post looks like it's from Asia, so maybe VCA is relaunching.  Hellebore was first launched in Japan.
> 
> I really hope VCA is making them again!
> I also asked my SA if he could grab that one (assuming it is not sold), and resize it.
> 
> Thank you again for sharing this!


I hope this works out for you!!!


----------



## BigAkoya

etoupebirkin said:


> I hope this works out for you!!!


Thank you!  I hope so too.
I went to her IG and did a google translate of her text, from Japanese to English.  

The translation is not perfect, but she says she saw the lapis ring at the Spring exhibition.  She continues saying it's discontinued, that she searched on HP (which I interpret to be Heritage Pieces), and it was not there.  She says it was released Nov 2020, but did not show up until Dec 2021.

Maybe this is the last piece remaining in Japan, but I'll take it!  I would think VCA can resize it.

It's crazy actually how VCA launched Hellebore in Nov 2020, and it's already discontinued it.  My guess is it was not a popular collection, or perhaps it was meant as a one time winter release of limited pieces

I can't wait to hear from my SA.  Where is he anyway?  It's been over 30 minutes!  
I'll forgive him since it's Sunday.     

UPDATE:  I translated it again, and she then says "the person said it was out of order" which I translate to not being able to order  
Well, there is one in the photo, assuming it's a recent photo!  Not looking as great though.  Bummer.


----------



## Rhl2987

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you!  I hope so too.
> I went to her IG and did a google translate of her text, from Japanese to English.
> 
> The translation is not perfect, but she says she saw the lapis ring at the Spring exhibition.  She continues saying it's discontinued, that she searched on HP (which I interpret to be Heritage Pieces), and it was not there.  She says it was released Nov 2020, but did not show up until Dec 2021.
> 
> Maybe this is the last piece remaining in Japan, but I'll take it!  I would think VCA can resize it.
> 
> It's crazy actually how VCA launched Hellebore in Nov 2020, and it's already discontinued it.  My guess is it was not a popular collection, or perhaps it was meant as a one time winter release of limited pieces
> 
> I can't wait to hear from my SA.  Where is he anyway?  It's been over 30 minutes!
> I'll forgive him since it's Sunday.


I can’t wait to hear how this ends up! Good luck!! It seems meant to be.


----------



## saligator

Yoshi1296 said:


> Thanks so much!! I am hoping to get this to stack as well.
> 
> I figured stock is still low. I haven't shopped there in over a year so I was hoping things would improve.
> 
> I'll contact my SA soon and check with them.
> 
> Thanks again!



It might depend on where you are in the world, too. I might have spoke too soon not knowing where you are!


----------



## saligator

I have a little extra lolly after purchasing the shorter Magic instead of the longer one.

I'm thinking about a Pure pendant OR the astrology medal with the shorter chain.

Does anyone have an opinion on these two pieces?


----------



## saligator

saligator said:


> I have a little extra lolly after purchasing the shorter Magic instead of the longer one.
> 
> I'm thinking about a Pure pendant OR the astrology medal with the shorter chain.
> 
> Does anyone have an opinion on these two pieces?



I know they are very different. 

The pros for the Pure:

Modern, clean lines, a good "opposite" piece to the Mop WG Magic.

Can be dressy or casual. 

Nice chain, too.

I like the shape.

cons for the Pro:

Not sure the size. It seems like it might be sort of small? 

Not sure if it will go with VCA bracelets


Pros for the Astrologie Gold medal:

Good size

Good price

I like the image for my sign

Flexible - can wear on other chains

Cons:

Looks like it has been under the sea in a pirate chest, which isn't my usual vibe

The hole sort of pokes through part of the image

I tend to be a quatrefoil fan and this isn't one.



Lol. I guess I answered my own question!


----------



## kadmia

May I ask our lovely VCA experts about these necklaces posted below? (I apologize if they've been discussed before!) I've only ever seen them twice, and on reputable sites so I believe they're authentic older pieces but maybe someone more familiar with VCA history can fill me in? They look to be almost as long as a typical 20 motif, but with only 10 larger (Magic sized?) and more spaced out motifs. Anyone know what this beautiful style is called so I can start to obsess I mean look for it?   The lapis version is breathtaking! Thank you in advance!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

kadmia said:


> May I ask our lovely VCA experts about these necklaces posted below? (I apologize if they've been discussed before!) I've only ever seen them twice, and on reputable sites so I believe they're authentic older pieces but maybe someone more familiar with VCA history can fill me in? They look to be almost as long as a typical 20 motif, but with only 10 larger (Magic sized?) and more spaced out motifs. Anyone know what this beautiful style is called so I can start to obsess I mean look for it?   The lapis version is breathtaking! Thank you in advance!!
> 
> View attachment 5410508
> 
> View attachment 5410509


Wow, I've never seen these before.  Can't wait to learn what the VCA vets know.


----------



## kadmia

EpiFanatic said:


> Wow, I've never seen these before.  Can't wait to learn what the VCA vets know.


Me too!! I wonder if they could be special ordered these days? Or only found as vintage releases?


----------



## BigAkoya

saligator said:


> I know they are very different.
> 
> The pros for the Pure:
> 
> Modern, clean lines, a good "opposite" piece to the Mop WG Magic.
> 
> Can be dressy or casual.
> 
> Nice chain, too.
> 
> I like the shape.
> 
> cons for the Pro:
> 
> Not sure the size. It seems like it might be sort of small?
> 
> Not sure if it will go with VCA bracelets
> 
> 
> Pros for the Astrologie Gold medal:
> 
> Good size
> 
> Good price
> 
> I like the image for my sign
> 
> Flexible - can wear on other chains
> 
> Cons:
> 
> Looks like it has been under the sea in a pirate chest, which isn't my usual vibe
> 
> The hole sort of pokes through part of the image
> 
> I tend to be a quatrefoil fan and this isn't one.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. I guess I answered my own question!


Hi!  My gut says you don't really love either of them and are looking to purchase because you want to spend your leftover money. That may not be the case, but it seems your choices are based on price point and not love of the piece.  It's just a guess of course based on your posts.
For me, this stuff is expensive, and I need to love love love something.  If you don't really love either piece, you will most likely not wear it often.  Then, it's actually money down the drain.

Pure to me is a completely differently look than Vintage VCA, so you really have to love the Pure design.  Ask yourself if that same Pure item was available in Vintage at the same price, would you still choose Pure?  If not, pass.

I personally would not mix Pure with Vintage.  Pure is a contemporary design, and the motif is set in a bezel which gives it a more flat shiny metal look with the motif flush against the metal.  Vintage has beaded milgrain edges, and the motif is set with four prongs, which gives is a more textured look (and feel). 

If you have to buy something VCA and are thinking the Pure size pendant, for me... I would just get a VA pendant in a stone I love. The price is roughly the same.  Or, if you do not already have MOP earrings, I would get MOP earrings to go with your MOP pendant.

If there is nothing VCA you love in that price point, you can always take the leftover cash and buy something you love that is not VCA.  My thought being... I would not buy something unless I really really love it.

Just my two cents for another point of view.  Hope this helps you decide.


----------



## couturequeen

Jinsun said:


> Ladies. Hello. It has been a while for me. I have a dilemma. I want to get a pair of magic onyx earclips. My store told me there is a waiting list and will take a while. Not sure how long but said many months.
> Now they are getting a pair of large frivole clips in. It is a wishlist item. But I own a few frivole earrings already and only one Alhambra.
> 
> These are what I own:
> WG vintage pave
> Mini WG frivole
> YG small frivole
> YG cluster frivole
> WG pave small lotus
> 
> Should I wait for the magic onyx or go for the large frivole?  Was told these would be the first pair they are getting in 3 years.


Frivole fan here. I’d get onyx first to mix it up.


----------



## saligator

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  My gut says you don't really love either of them and are looking to purchase because you want to spend your leftover money. That may not be the case, but it seems your choices are based on price point and not love of the piece.  It's just a guess of course based on your posts.
> For me, this stuff is expensive, and I need to love love love something.  If you don't really love either piece, you will most likely not wear it often.  Then, it's actually money down the drain.
> 
> Pure to me is a completely differently look than Vintage VCA, so you really have to love the Pure design.  Ask yourself if that same Pure item was available in Vintage at the same price, would you still choose Pure?  If not, pass.
> 
> I personally would not mix Pure with Vintage.  Pure is a contemporary design, and the motif is set in a bezel which gives it a more flat shiny metal look with the motif flush against the metal.  Vintage has beaded milgrain edges, and the motif is set with four prongs, which gives is a more textured look (and feel).
> 
> If you have to buy something VCA and are thinking the Pure size pendant, for me... I would just get a VA pendant in a stone I love. The price is roughly the same.  Or, if you do not already have MOP earrings, I would get MOP earrings to go with your MOP pendant.
> 
> If there is nothing VCA you love in that price point, you can always take the leftover cash and buy something you love that is not VCA.  My thought being... I would not buy something unless I really really love it.
> 
> Just my two cents for another point of view.  Hope this helps you decide.



Well you're wrong about the leftover money speculation.

My goal originally was a YG piece and I fell hard for the WG Magic unexpectedly. I still seek a YG casual piece.


----------



## nicole0612

saligator said:


> Well you're wrong about the leftover money speculation.
> 
> My goal originally was a YG piece and I fell hard for the WG Magic unexpectedly. I still seek a YG casual piece. I have my reasons.
> 
> I did find uour response rather sharp and unsupportive, though.


Sorry, I think bigakoya meant well. I misread your post also and thought you were not really in love with either item. From reading your posts again, if these are your two favorite YG casual options, I would get the pure, because it sounds like you realized that the Astrologie does not really suit your preferences.


----------



## saligator

nicole0612 said:


> Sorry, I think bigakoya meant well. I misread your post also and thought you were not really in love with either item. From reading your posts again, if these are your two favorite YG casual options, I would get the pure, because it sounds like you realized that the Astrologie does not really suit your preferences.



I think they did too, but in a harder to interpret way. I changed my post to reflect that.


----------



## pearlgirl55

Does anyone know if VCA is going to get items in the stores to even look at?  I was in NYC flagship, not one person shopping. SAs know nothing, all talking to themselves. People cancelling orders because they say it takes too long and not one piece to show you.
No one answers the phone. The SAs don't have a business card or phone number to give you. Don't have an email. VCA is a total disaster. I do not believe they are doing well at all.


----------



## lynne_ross

pearlgirl55 said:


> Does anyone know if VCA is going to get items in the stores to even look at?  I was in NYC flagship, not one person shopping. SAs know nothing, all talking to themselves. People cancelling orders because they say it takes too long and not one piece to show you.
> No one answers the phone. The SAs don't have a business card or phone number to give you. Don't have an email. VCA is a total disaster. I do not believe they are doing well at all.


Maybe it is unique to NYC or USA but the experience in Asia and Europe has been nothing like that, even lately. SAs are always willing to provide WhatsApp # for me to communicate with them and are very responsive. There is a global supply issue due to covid. But it appears to be improving, at least where I shop. I would try another store if that’s your experience.


----------



## A bottle of Red

pearlgirl55 said:


> Does anyone know if VCA is going to get items in the stores to even look at?  I was in NYC flagship, not one person shopping. SAs know nothing, all talking to themselves. People cancelling orders because they say it takes too long and not one piece to show you.
> No one answers the phone. The SAs don't have a business card or phone number to give you. Don't have an email. VCA is a total disaster. I do not believe they are doing well at all.


Were there items in the showcases to try on?


----------



## missie1

pearlgirl55 said:


> Does anyone know if VCA is going to get items in the stores to even look at?  I was in NYC flagship, not one person shopping. SAs know nothing, all talking to themselves. People cancelling orders because they say it takes too long and not one piece to show you.
> No one answers the phone. The SAs don't have a business card or phone number to give you. Don't have an email. VCA is a total disaster. I do not believe they are doing well at all.


I was in Vegas few weeks ago and the boutiques were stocked.  No Perlee regular clovers of course but lots of Alhambras in various stones.  I’m going to NYC in few weeks so hopefully stock is better


----------



## pearlgirl55

Nothing in nyc don't bother.


----------



## pearlgirl55

thanks I'll call las vegas


----------



## pearlgirl55

missie1 said:


> I was in Vegas few weeks ago and the boutiques were stocked.  No Perlee regular clovers of course but lots of Alhambras in various stones.  I’m going to NYC in few weeks so hopefully stock is better
> 
> Which store in Las Vegas?  There are many. Thanks


----------



## DS2006

@pearlgirl55 
I have another friend besides missie who went to LV right before her, and there were good things at all 4 boutiques (Bellagio is the smallest). If you are looking for something specific, call them all. She took many pictures and the stores were well stocked compared to what we've seen in the last year and a half.


----------



## BigAkoya

pearlgirl55 said:


> thanks I'll call las vegas


Hi! You might also try calling San Francisco and Tysons Corner.  I think they both have stock since they are new.

Hmm... I wonder if the reason why some US stores (e.g. NYC) are low is because they had to transfer stock to these new stores for the opening.  Or, it could be people are traveling again and tourism is in full swing again in NYC.


----------



## pearlgirl55

That's interesting because two stores in NYC said not one store in USA has any earrings, double or triple motif. THey have no necklaces etc.


----------



## DS2006

pearlgirl55 said:


> Nothing in nyc don't bother.


I think the problem with the flagship boutique is that they have SO MANY clients that there are waiting lists already for all the popular items, so new stock goes directly to those customers as they come in. I am getting something tomorrow from that boutique, in fact.


----------



## DS2006

pearlgirl55 said:


> That's interesting because two stores in NYC said not one store in USA has any earrings, double or triple motif. THey have no necklaces etc.


There certainly are some items that have totally been out of stock in the US. One example is that large Frivole earrings were out of stock, but in the last couple of weeks we've seen a few come in via a NY SA and LV SA on social media. There still will be some things that are not accessible yet.


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> I think the problem with the flagship boutique is that they have SO MANY clients that there are waiting lists already for all the popular items, so new stock goes directly to those customers as they come in. I am getting something tomorrow from that boutique, in fact.


Now you know you just can't say that without posting some photos!  We want to see your new bling!       
Please post if you're in the mood!


----------



## 7777777

pearlgirl55 said:


> That's interesting because two stores in NYC said not one store in USA has any earrings, double or triple motif. THey have no necklaces etc.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> pearlgirl55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting because two stores in NYC said not one store in USA has any earrings, double or triple motif. THey have no necklaces etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw two motif carnelian in SF a month ago. They are very responsive to texts.
Click to expand...


----------



## Minich

For what its worth, I've had success with Perlee bangles and Alhambra pieces in LV Crystal Shops (Alhambra 20, 5-motif bracelets, earrings)


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> Now you know you just can't say that without posting some photos!  We want to see your new bling!
> Please post if you're in the mood!


Oh, it's something small, but you'll like it since you have it!    It should come tomorrow.

(okay, I won't leave you in suspense since it really is something small!  The VA white gold mother-of-pearl earrings!)


----------



## DS2006

Minich said:


> For what its worth, I've had success with Perlee bangles and Alhambra pieces in LV Crystal Shops (Alhambra 20, 5-motif bracelets, earrings)


That's a good one! And a friend and I recently got the wg mop Magic pendants from the Forum Shops VCA. The Wynn has a good selection, too. I think my friend said all 4 boutiques had butterfly rings, which is something she was wanting to try on.


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Oh, it's something small, but you'll like it since you have it!    It should come tomorrow.
> 
> (okay, I won't leave you in suspense since it really is something small!  The VA white gold mother-of-pearl earrings!)


Those are so fabulous!  They will look great with your Magic pendant!  What a gorgeous set!


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> Those are so fabulous!  They will look great with your Magic pendant!  What a gorgeous set!


Thanks!!! Your collection is good inspiration! I got the bracelet earlier this year, too. So I look forward to wearing these this summer!


----------



## missie1

Now you know I went to all of them lol. The shops at Crystal and Forum had the most inventory.  The Wynn had 20 motifs available.


----------



## missie1

DS2006 said:


> I think the problem with the flagship boutique is that they have SO MANY clients that there are waiting lists already for all the popular items, so new stock goes directly to those customers as they come in. I am getting something tomorrow from that boutique, in fact.


Can’t wait to see what your getting….I can’t wait as I want to visit the heritage items everyone talks about.


----------



## rosebean

DS2006 said:


> Oh, it's something small, but you'll like it since you have it!    It should come tomorrow.
> 
> (okay, I won't leave you in suspense since it really is something small!  The VA white gold mother-of-pearl earrings!)


May I guess: VA MOP earrings?


----------



## pearlgirl55

A bottle of Red said:


> Were there items in the showcases to try on?


Not what I wanted which were 3 motif earrings and double motif. Just some frivole in the emerald and ruby which I didn't like and some small frivole in the in the diamonds. I didn't see the larger diamond frivole earrings Not much


----------



## pearlgirl55

DS2006 said:


> I think the problem with the flagship boutique is that they have SO MANY clients that there are waiting lists already for all the popular items, so new stock goes directly to those customers as they come in. I am getting something tomorrow from that boutique, in fact.


UNTRUE not one person in the store. 20 VCA employees talking to each other.


----------



## pearlgirl55

pearlgirl55 said:


> UNTRUE not one person in the store. 20 VCA employees talking to each other.


They don't even answer the phone for 2 days and they are talking to each other.
The manager should be fired.


----------



## xo.babydoll

Anyone have experience putting a 30% down on an item? I placed a deposit with my SA for a guilloche bracelet. I was told it would take 3-5 months to arrive. Just last night I saw they had the bracelet in stock on the e-boutique. Would it be rude for me to ask for my deposit back and just order it online?


----------



## missie1

pearlgirl55 said:


> They don't even answer the phone for 2 days and they are talking to each other.
> The manager should be fired.


That’s a bit harsh to want to deprive someone of their livelihood over unanswered phone and coworker’s chatting at high end jewelry store.


----------



## missie1

xo.babydoll said:


> Anyone have experience putting a 30% down on an item? I placed a deposit with my SA for a guilloche bracelet. I was told it would take 3-5 months to arrive. Just last night I saw they had the bracelet in stock on the e-boutique. Would it be rude for me to ask for my deposit back and just order it online?


I would just call my SA and inquire if they can can piece transferred..


----------



## pearlgirl55

missie1 said:


> That’s a bit harsh to want to deprive someone of their livelihood over unanswered phone and coworker’s chatting at high end jewelry store.


Excuse me. I am a client. Your store doesn't answer the phone for two days, and all your SAs are just chatting while the phone is ringing, and you think that's proper. I guess you don't think much of yourself.


----------



## DS2006

missie1 said:


> Can’t wait to see what your getting….I can’t wait as I want to visit the heritage items everyone talks about.


I am getting them in the mail...sadly I haven't been able to go, and I actually wouldn't until they have stock. I'd love to see the Heritage pieces, too!



rosebean said:


> May I guess: VA MOP earrings?



Yes, wg mop earrings!


----------



## tenshix

pearlgirl55 said:


> UNTRUE not one person in the store. 20 VCA employees talking to each other.



Hi there, your response is a bit aggressive towards a kind member who was just trying to give an explanation that the NYC flagship already has a lot of clientele on their record who communicate with their clients privately and either ship items out or invite them to the private room directly for purchase. She was not trying to imply you were lying about there not being a customer during your visit there. I think there’s been a huge misunderstanding. I am sorry you were disappointed during your empty visit, but we kindly ask that you speak respectfully to other members here who are trying to help you.


----------



## DS2006

pearlgirl55 said:


> UNTRUE not one person in the store. 20 VCA employees talking to each other.



I think you didn't actually read what I said, because what I said is absolutely true. I'll write it again. I was explaining why they seem to be low in stock.

*I think the problem with the flagship boutique is that they have SO MANY clients that there are waiting lists already for all the popular items, so new stock goes directly to those customers as they come in.*

Note that I did NOT say there were so many clients IN the store. Some of these NYC SAs have local clients plus many out of state clients, like me, who shop by phone and have items shipped to me. I imagine many of them have hundreds of clients. They have waiting lists for MANY pieces. So if new items come in, they go directly to someone on the waiting list and do not go to the jewelry display cases. 

I am sorry you couldn't get even one SA to help you. I assume you asked for help and no one ever came?

(@tenshix Thank you! You posted while I was replying, so I am just leaving mine, too.)


----------



## tenshix

xo.babydoll said:


> Anyone have experience putting a 30% down on an item? I placed a deposit with my SA for a guilloche bracelet. I was told it would take 3-5 months to arrive. Just last night I saw they had the bracelet in stock on the e-boutique. Would it be rude for me to ask for my deposit back and just order it online?



I had this exact dilemma happen twice previously and the way I phrased it to my SAs is by asking if they would be able to transfer it from the e-boutique since I would prefer to give them the commission/sale, but ideally not have to wait. They will tell you they can’t transfer because they can’t pull stock from the e-boutique, but one time one of my SA was able to get me the piece by the next few days and another time a different SA just said it was fine to return the deposit and that he understands completely.

It’s entirely your right as a customer to get the piece more quickly, so I think by making it clear to your SA that you prefer to give them the sale they could either locate the piece for you or let you get the piece through the e-boutique. As an SA they’re not supposed to prevent the company from making more sales, but I think this is a perfectly polite way to get your deposit back if they're unable to get it for you.


----------



## missie1

pearlgirl55 said:


> Excuse me. I am a client. Your store doesn't answer the phone for two days, and all your SAs are just chatting while the phone is ringing, and you think that's proper. I guess you don't think much of yourself.


Watch that slick tone and be respectful…..good luck finding a SA to assist you.


----------



## missie1

DS2006 said:


> I am getting them in the mail...sadly I haven't been able to go, and I actually wouldn't until they have stock. I'd love to see the Heritage pieces, too!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, wg mop earrings!


We are going in two weeks to shop so I will definitely take some pics to share


----------



## rosebean

DS2006 said:


> I am getting them in the mail...sadly I haven't been able to go, and I actually wouldn't until they have stock. I'd love to see the Heritage pieces, too!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, wg mop earrings!


oh, I cannot wait to see your MOD shot.  I am excited for you!


----------



## nicole0612

DS2006 said:


> Oh, it's something small, but you'll like it since you have it!    It should come tomorrow.
> 
> (okay, I won't leave you in suspense since it really is something small!  The VA white gold mother-of-pearl earrings!)


Congratulations on completing your set!


----------



## EpiFanatic

pearlgirl55 said:


> That's interesting because two stores in NYC said not one store in USA has any earrings, double or triple motif. THey have no necklaces etc.


That can change daily as shipments arrive all the time, but stock also moves quickly.  So you may need to call more than once or leave your name and contact info with an SA and ask them to contact you when an item becomes available.  Once you establish a relationship with an SA, it will become easier to find the pieces you want.


----------



## xo.babydoll

tenshix said:


> I had this exact dilemma happen twice previously and the way I phrased it to my SAs is by asking if they would be able to transfer it from the e-boutique since I would prefer to give them the commission/sale, but ideally not have to wait. They will tell you they can’t transfer because they can’t pull stock from the e-boutique, but one time one of my SA was able to get me the piece by the next few days and another time a different SA just said it was fine to return the deposit and that he understands completely.
> 
> It’s entirely your right as a customer to get the piece more quickly, so I think by making it clear to your SA that you prefer to give them the sale they could either locate the piece for you or let you get the piece through the e-boutique. As an SA they’re not supposed to prevent the company from making more sales, but I think this is a perfectly polite way to get your deposit back if they're unable to get it for you.



Thank you! I wasn’t sure how to approach it, but this helped me big time. I’d hate to sour the relationship with my SA, but I mean 3-5 months is a long time and I’m quite impatient lol


----------



## tenshix

xo.babydoll said:


> Thank you! I wasn’t sure how to approach it, but this helped me big time. I’d hate to sour the relationship with my SA, but I mean 3-5 months is a long time and I’m quite impatient lol



You’re most welcome! I was mulling about it too but my DH suggested I go this route and it’s worked well for me. I’m sure your SA will understand when you put it this way and give them the chance to see if they can locate the piece for you before you give up on the deposit. I’m also impatient


----------



## kelsenia

What do we think is a better investment…. the 16 motif sweet alhambra rg necklace or the 6 motif sweet alhambra wg pave bracelet? 

I wouldn’t be wearing either of these pieces by themselves and I absolutely love my 6 motif sweet rg bracelet—I wear it everyday.

My friend and SA both thought the sweet alhambra 16 motif wg pave necklace was a better option for me than the rg version, but I just don’t think I can justify the price of that necklace and how much I would realistically wear it.


----------



## tenshix

kelsenia said:


> What do we think is a better investment…. the 16 motif sweet alhambra rg necklace or the 6 motif sweet alhambra wg pave bracelet?
> 
> I wouldn’t be wearing either of these pieces by themselves and I absolutely love my 6 motif sweet rg bracelet—I wear it everyday.
> 
> My friend and SA both thought the sweet alhambra 16 motif wg pave necklace was a better option for me than the rg version, but I just don’t think I can justify the price of that necklace and how much I would realistically wear it.



I’m super biased here but I love my Sweet WG pavè bracelet and wear it daily with my Sweet RG & Sweet butterfly bracelet. My eyes never tire of the design even after multiple years. With the vintage size I have to rotate through them and am currently taking a break from them. When I have to take off the sweets for my vintage stack I always miss them on my arm. I think I’m just a Sweet Alhambra size girl at heart. The 16 sweet necklace is on my list too but since I prefer pendants over long necklaces (even doubled up) it wouldn’t be an everyday piece for me. So if you’re looking for something to wear daily I think the bracelet for sure is a wonderful choice!

I’m still upset I missed the super limited edition Sweet YG pavè launch in Tokyo back in 2019, I visited a few months too late and by the time I inquired they were of course all sold out. I’m holding out hope they’ll eventually release more Sweet pieces in different metal and stone combinations but my SA informed me they’re planning to have Sweet pieces exclusive for online sale in the US at some point. I guess there’s not much interest for it here.


----------



## kelsenia

tenshix said:


> I’m super biased here but I love my Sweet WG pavè bracelet and wear it daily with my Sweet RG & Sweet butterfly bracelet. My eyes never tire of the design even after multiple years. With the vintage size I have to rotate through them and am currently taking a break from them. When I have to take off the sweets for my vintage stack I always miss them on my arm. I think I’m just a Sweet Alhambra size girl at heart. The 16 sweet necklace is on my list too but since I prefer pendants over long necklaces (even doubled up) it wouldn’t be an everyday piece for me. So if you’re looking for something to wear daily I think the bracelet for sure is a wonderful choice!
> 
> I’m still upset I missed the super limited edition Sweet YG pavè launch in Tokyo back in 2019, I visited a few months too late and by the time I inquired they were of course all sold out. I’m holding out hope they’ll eventually release more Sweet pieces in different metal and stone combinations but my SA informed me they’re planning to have Sweet pieces exclusive for online sale in the US at some point. I guess there’s not much interest for it here.


Do you find it too blingy for everyday wear? Or not really as the motifs are very tiny?
I feel you with the rotating of the vintage bracelets… I finally took of my onyx 5 motif after over a year of wearing it everyday. I just wanted a softer look for a while so I went with the one motif rg pave frivole bracelet, rg 6 motif sweet bracelet and (sometimes) my cartier rg rainbow love.

It would also be nice to tie in my wg chalcedony pendant and wg tanzanite studs that I wear daily into my arm stack because right now it’s very separate  I thought about adding a wg cartier rainbow love but as a whole I am much more of a vca girl than a cartier girl!
Im surprised there isn’t much interest for sweets! They’re perfect for stacking, especially the 6 motifs. The one motifs are fine but definitely remind me of a very young look.


----------



## tenshix

kelsenia said:


> Do you find it too blingy for everyday wear? Or not really as the motifs are very tiny?
> I feel you with the rotating of the vintage bracelets… I finally took of my onyx 5 motif after over a year of wearing it everyday. I just wanted a softer look for a while so I went with the one motif rg pave frivole bracelet, rg 6 motif sweet bracelet and (sometimes) my cartier rg rainbow love.
> 
> It would also be nice to tie in my wg chalcedony pendant and wg tanzanite studs that I wear daily into my arm stack because right now it’s very separate  I thought about adding a wg cartier rainbow love but as a whole I am much more of a vca girl than a cartier girl!
> Im surprised there isn’t much interest for sweets! They’re perfect for stacking, especially the 6 motifs. The one motifs are fine but definitely remind me of a very young look.



For me I find they’re just the right amount of bling because the motifs are small, I don’t feel insecure to wear them out as stacked with my other bracelets they’re not as immediately eye catching as say a diamond tennis bracelet. The only thing about pavè Alhambra bracelets is that they do flip but it’s not a dealbreaker for me. I just flip it back throughout the day. If you like a tight fit on your bracelets it won’t flip as much but as I prefer loose they are bound to flip.

I know it’s a bit disappointing there’s not much interest in the sweets here! I think it’s popular for the Asian market especially Japan, as the women tend to be more petite and like small cute things. I have a 14cm wrist so I find the VA size can be overwhelming on me sometimes.


----------



## BigAkoya

tenshix said:


> I’m super biased here but I love my Sweet WG pavè bracelet and wear it daily with my Sweet RG & Sweet butterfly bracelet. My eyes never tire of the design even after multiple years. With the vintage size I have to rotate through them and am currently taking a break from them. When I have to take off the sweets for my vintage stack I always miss them on my arm. I think I’m just a Sweet Alhambra size girl at heart. The 16 sweet necklace is on my list too but since I prefer pendants over long necklaces (even doubled up) it wouldn’t be an everyday piece for me. So if you’re looking for something to wear daily I think the bracelet for sure is a wonderful choice!
> 
> I’m still upset I missed the super limited edition Sweet YG pavè launch in Tokyo back in 2019, I visited a few months too late and by the time I inquired they were of course all sold out. I’m holding out hope they’ll eventually release more Sweet pieces in different metal and stone combinations but my SA informed me they’re planning to have Sweet pieces exclusive for online sale in the US at some point. I guess there’s not much interest for it here.


My SA told me the same thing about the Sweets line; it will be online only.  
My guess is they will retire the line one day, so if you want something you may want to get it sooner than later.


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> My SA told me the same thing about the Sweets line; it will be online only.
> My guess is they will retire the line one day, so if you want something you may want to get it sooner than later.



That’s what I feared too!  but I’m really hoping they won’t, fingers crossed.


----------



## missie1

tenshix said:


> That’s what I feared too!  but I’m really hoping they won’t, fingers crossed.


Yikes…..I better figure out if I need turquoise sweet earrings or the pendant


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> My SA told me the same thing about the Sweets line; it will be online only.
> My guess is they will retire the line one day, so if you want something you may want to get it sooner than later.


I find things strange since vca just introduced more mini frivoles. Maybe this is market specific. I like the sweet line so watch out for it disappearing so I can add a few pieces first.


----------



## Yoshi1296

pearlgirl55 said:


> Excuse me. I am a client. Your store doesn't answer the phone for two days, and all your SAs are just chatting while the phone is ringing, and you think that's proper. I guess you don't think much of yourself.



You are so rude.

I literally called this morning and they answered right away. Quite noisy, they seemed busy. This store has SO MUCH traffic. I've been shopping there for a while and have visited the store before being a client for many years now, it is always pretty full. This is a flagship and stock has been low because of Covid, give them a break...geez.


----------



## BigAkoya

So... Sweet turquoise potential owners @lynne_ross @missie1

Here is an idea.. It's so not me, yet I love love love this idea for a bold & cute earring look.
This only works for those who have double pierced ears (I do, but I never wear two earrings on one ear anymore).

Next time you go to the boutique, try two Sweet turquoise Butterflies on each ear.  The secret though is not to position them perfectly. Just let them lay wherever they end up, like two butterflies randomly buzzing; that's the look, "free spirited & whimsical butterflies."

Sweet is super tiny, but I always thought two randomly placed Sweet turquoise butterfly earrings on one ear would be a bold & super cute look!

I don't think it gets any cuter than two micro-sized turquoise butterflies on the ear, especially on ladies... in the summer!   
Just a thought.  I have not seen it in real life, only in my head, so it might not work out that great.
If it did look great.. wow... the ears would pop turquoise!


----------



## ProShopper1

So I finallyyyyyy saw the classic hammered five motif in store! It was someone else’s order that came in (I didn’t touch it or anything, they were super respectful of that lucky person’s new bracelet, which made me feel a lot better if I have to order one in the future). I have to say I think I was a little let down? I hadn’t expected it to be so dull. I didn’t think it would be like the guilloche of course, but just a little luster. Is that normal?


----------



## EpiFanatic

missie1 said:


> Yikes…..I better figure out if I need turquoise sweet earrings or the pendant


Me too. I just realized the earrings I wear the most are the ones I forget I have on, meaning that they are so light and comfortable that I don’t feel them at all. That’s probably why I love my sweets. Ugh. Gotta figure this out.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

ProShopper1 said:


> So I finallyyyyyy saw the classic hammered five motif in store! It was someone else’s order that came in (I didn’t touch it or anything, they were super respectful of that lucky person’s new bracelet, which made me feel a lot better if I have to order one in the future). I have to say I think I was a little let down? I hadn’t expected it to be so dull. I didn’t think it would be like the guilloche of course, but just a little luster. Is that normal?


Yes, it’s much more muted but the design grows on you and stacks so well with others. It’s understated and I didn’t like it at first but now I love it.


----------



## ProShopper1

WillWork4Fashion said:


> Yes, it’s much more muted but the design grows on you and stacks so well with others. It’s understated and I didn’t like it at first but now I love it.


Good to know! I was going back and forth between this one and the guilloche. I liked the idea of the hammered because it’s more carefree.


----------



## lvmon

ProShopper1 said:


> So I finallyyyyyy saw the classic hammered five motif in store! It was someone else’s order that came in (I didn’t touch it or anything, they were super respectful of that lucky person’s new bracelet, which made me feel a lot better if I have to order one in the future). I have to say I think I was a little let down? I hadn’t expected it to be so dull. I didn’t think it would be like the guilloche of course, but just a little luster. Is that normal?




When my bracelet arrived it came like the way you described but now it got shinier with use.


----------



## ProShopper1

lvmon said:


> When my bracelet arrived it came like the way you described but now it got shinier with use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411566


Really!?  Did you polish it or anything?  Or just the natural oils/moisturizers on your skin?


----------



## lvmon

ProShopper1 said:


> Really!?  Did you polish it or anything?  Or just the natural oils/moisturizers on your skin?


I didn’t do anything special, just washed in light soupy water and used a soft toothbrush to clean it once in a while. It is very carefree…


----------



## lulu-47

lvmon said:


> I didn’t do anything special, just washed in light soupy water and used a soft toothbrush to clean it once in a while. It is very carefree…


I agree! I have had mine about a year and love it more and more. It’s so easy to wear and to stack. Funnily enough, I was actually looking at mine a few days ago and wondering if it was my imagination or had it got shinier…!
I also normally just use soapy water and then sometimes I use a specific jewellery dip which has a little toothbrush type thing with it and just gently clean it.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> So... potential Sweet turquoise owners @lynne_ross @missie1
> 
> Here is an idea.. It's so not me, yet I love love love this idea for a bold & cute earring look.
> This only works for those who have double pierced ears (I do, but I never wear two earrings on one ear anymore).
> 
> Next time you go to the boutique, try two Sweet turquoise Butterflies on each ear.  The secret though is not to position them perfectly. Just let them lay wherever they end up, like two butterflies randomly buzzing; that's the look, "free spirited & whimsical butterflies."
> 
> Sweet is super tiny, but I always thought two randomly placed Sweet turquoise butterfly earrings on one ear would be a bold & super cute look!
> 
> I don't think it gets any cuter than two micro-sized turquoise butterflies on the ear, especially on ladies... in the summer!
> Just a thought.  I have not seen it in real life, only in my head, so it might not work out that great.
> If it did look great.. wow... the ears would pop turquoise!


Haha! You like to double things up. I only have one earring hole and my lobes are tiny so no second hole for me. 
I really want to add the sweet 16 motif necklace. Loving all the recent pics on it.


----------



## missie1

BigAkoya said:


> So... Sweet turquoise potential owners @lynne_ross @missie1
> 
> Here is an idea.. It's so not me, yet I love love love this idea for a bold & cute earring look.
> This only works for those who have double pierced ears (I do, but I never wear two earrings on one ear anymore).
> 
> Next time you go to the boutique, try two Sweet turquoise Butterflies on each ear.  The secret though is not to position them perfectly. Just let them lay wherever they end up, like two butterflies randomly buzzing; that's the look, "free spirited & whimsical butterflies."
> 
> Sweet is super tiny, but I always thought two randomly placed Sweet turquoise butterfly earrings on one ear would be a bold & super cute look!
> 
> I don't think it gets any cuter than two micro-sized turquoise butterflies on the ear, especially on ladies... in the summer!
> Just a thought.  I have not seen it in real life, only in my head, so it might not work out that great.
> If it did look great.. wow... the ears would pop turquoise!


Sounds like a great plan and I have two holes. Going to try them next week if they have in stock.  I wanted vintage turquoise wg earrings but im feeling like grab these so that I have another piece to go with my bracelet.  Then if and when I can get pair of vintage grab those.


----------



## BigAkoya

missie1 said:


> Sounds like a great plan and I have two holes. Going to try them next week if they have in stock.  I wanted vintage turquoise wg earrings but im feeling like grab these so that I have another piece to go with my bracelet.  Then if and when I can get pair of vintage grab those.


I'd love to see them doubled-up!  I hope they have a pair for you to try on, and I hope you're in the mood to take a mod shot! 
You are so luck to be able to go to a boutique so often!


----------



## ProShopper1

lvmon said:


> I didn’t do anything special, just washed in light soupy water and used a soft toothbrush to clean it once in a while. It is very carefree…





lulu-47 said:


> I agree! I have had mine about a year and love it more and more. It’s so easy to wear and to stack. Funnily enough, I was actually looking at mine a few days ago and wondering if it was my imagination or had it got shinier…!
> I also normally just use soapy water and then sometimes I use a specific jewellery dip which has a little toothbrush type thing with it and just gently clean it.


Do you have the YG or RG?  I was thinking of doing the YG guilloche and YG hammered because my other VCA bracelets are all YG. But I saw their RG and it was a pretty shade. Ughh too many options!


----------



## missie1

BigAkoya said:


> I'd love to see them doubled-up!  I hope they have a pair for you to try on, and I hope you're in the mood to take a mod shot!
> You are so luck to be able to go to a boutique so often!


I will definitely take pic if they are available.   It’s weird this year I seem to be traveling to all the locations with boutiques.


----------



## lvmon

ProShopper1 said:


> Do you have the YG or RG?  I was thinking of doing the YG guilloche and YG hammered because my other VCA bracelets are all YG. But I saw their RG and it was a pretty shade. Ughh too many options!


Mine is rose gold.
I used to have Onyx set yellow gold but now I am sticking to RG and White gold. 
 Good luck deciding !


----------



## lulu-47

ProShopper1 said:


> Do you have the YG or RG?  I was thinking of doing the YG guilloche and YG hammered because my other VCA bracelets are all YG. But I saw their RG and it was a pretty shade. Ughh too many options!


I have YG, here it is with my RG JUC and YG clover ring


----------



## nightbefore

Since I saw the new gorgeous stack of @EpiFanatic I can’t stop drooling over the perlee signature bracelet and the one row. I think this pairing looks amazing on @EpiFanatic ! Hence I still couldn’t find any other 5 motif bracelet to love besides my MOP, I thought maybe I should dive into bangles. But I am afraid diamonds wont make the same impact on YG or RG, I know that you both have gorgeous perlee collection @eternallove4bag @chiaoapple 

So I was wondering if you would be comfortable to share a modshot/wrist shot of these two bracelets together?  I am thinking to get the signature first because I am not very used to wearing bangles so better start with signature I guess…


----------



## ProShopper1

lvmon said:


> Mine is rose gold.
> I used to have Onyx set yellow gold but now I am sticking to RG and White gold.
> Good luck deciding !


Did you have the onyx with yellow gold as the same time as this beauty? If so, how did they look together?


----------



## eternallove4bag

nightbefore said:


> Since I saw the new gorgeous stack of @EpiFanatic I can’t stop drooling over the perlee signature bracelet and the one row. I think this pairing looks amazing on @EpiFanatic ! Hence I still couldn’t find any other 5 motif bracelet to love besides my MOP, I thought maybe I should dive into bangles. But I am afraid diamonds wont make the same impact on YG or RG, I know that you both have gorgeous perlee collection @eternallove4bag @chiaoapple
> 
> So I was wondering if you would be comfortable to share a modshot/wrist shot of these two bracelets together?  I am thinking to get the signature first because I am not very used to wearing bangles so better start with signature I guess…


Sharing a couple of pics of the signature and single row perlee bracelets @nightbefore 
I didn’t have any of the two alone but just to give you an idea, here they are paired with the pearls of gold and JUC. Will take more pics of only the single row and signature and post here later today. I honestly never thought I would like the signature bracelet this much. I was so wary initially of the VCA written on it and thought it to be pretentious but ironically once I started wearing my signature bracelet, I don’t even notice the written part because it’s so subtle. And don’t even get me started on the single row. I had almost convinced myself that it was not ‘worth’ the money for such a ‘simple’ bracelet. When I couldn’t seem to get it out of my mind, I had to remind myself that the bracelet was worth every penny I would pay for it because I loved it and would be my forever piece. Once that rationale clicked, I immediately got it and a few years later, zero regrets on both these bracelets. They are understated, low key yet so elegant. Most days I wear my single row paired with the pearls of gold for a simple yet put-together look. I hope you will love yours as much as I love mine


----------



## lvmon

ProShopper1 said:


> Did you have the onyx with yellow gold as the same time as this beauty? If so, how did they look together?


Here is how they looked together, I wasn’t a fan of mixing rose gold with yellow gold…


----------



## lvmon

eternallove4bag said:


> Sharing a couple of pics of the signature and single row perlee bracelets @nightbefore
> I didn’t have any of the two alone but just to give you an idea, here they are paired with the pearls of gold and JUC. Will take more pics of only the single row and signature and post here later today. I honestly never thought I would like the signature bracelet this much. I was so wary initially of the VCA written on it and thought it to be pretentious but ironically once I started wearing my signature bracelet, I don’t even notice the written part because it’s so subtle. And don’t even get me started on the single row. I had almost convinced myself that it was not ‘worth’ the money for such a ‘simple’ bracelet. When I couldn’t seem to get it out of my mind, I had to remind myself that the bracelet was worth every penny I would pay for it because I loved it and would be my forever piece. Once that rationale clicked, I immediately got it and a few years later, zero regrets on both these bracelets. They are understated, low key yet so elegant. Most days I wear my single row paired with the pearls of gold for a simple yet put-together look. I hope you will love yours as much as I love mine
> View attachment 5412441
> View attachment 5412442



Thanks for posting, beautiful stack! 
I got my signature WG and ordered Perlee d’or. What do you think of Perlee d’or? Would love to add either full size clover or sigle row but VCA Canada is not accepting orders for any of them at the moment. It will be difficult to choose between clover and single row.


----------



## chiaoapple

nightbefore said:


> Since I saw the new gorgeous stack of @EpiFanatic I can’t stop drooling over the perlee signature bracelet and the one row. I think this pairing looks amazing on @EpiFanatic ! Hence I still couldn’t find any other 5 motif bracelet to love besides my MOP, I thought maybe I should dive into bangles. But I am afraid diamonds wont make the same impact on YG or RG, I know that you both have gorgeous perlee collection @eternallove4bag @chiaoapple
> 
> So I was wondering if you would be comfortable to share a modshot/wrist shot of these two bracelets together?  I am thinking to get the signature first because I am not very used to wearing bangles so better start with signature I guess…


Happy to help — do you mean the YG signature with the perlee diamond? I have the 3 row (I was all set to get the single row after seeing mod shots from @eternallove4bag, but sadly the single row just did not look good on me!).


----------



## Le Lion

Dear All,

my Husband suprised me with a Malachit Necklace today  

Would you please let me know: do I have to be careful with SPF/ Lotion? I wear sunscreen Daily and I don’t want to ruin the beautiful Stone.


----------



## eternallove4bag

lvmon said:


> Thanks for posting, beautiful stack!
> I got my signature WG and ordered Perlee d’or. What do you think of Perlee d’or? Would love to add either full size clover or signed row but VCA Canada is not accepting orders for any of them at the moment. It will be difficult to choose between clover and single row.


Thank you @lvmon I love the Perlee d’or! For such a thin bracelet, it has such a great presence and is so ideal for stacking with other perlee bracelets. It’s one of my favorite stacking bracelets with the perlee clover, perlee single row or the perlee signature.

It’s a tough choice between the perlee clover and the single row bracelets.The perlee clover is more iconic and popular here but the single row has such elegance. It doesn’t scream ‘look at me’ but you will voluntarily do a double take at its subtle beauty. Plus, I love that hardly anyone knows it’s VCA unless you are into VCA, so for work especially I love pairing the single row with the perlee d’or.

Few pics to show you how the the d’or looks with the perlee clover and the single row respectively.


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Happy to help — do you mean the YG signature with the perlee diamond? I have the 3 row (I was all set to get the single row after seeing mod shots from @eternallove4bag, but sadly the single row just did not look good on me!).


I love the three row on you @chiaoapple


----------



## eternallove4bag

Le Lion said:


> Dear All,
> 
> my Husband suprised me with a Malachit Necklace today
> 
> Would you please let me know: do I have to be careful with SPF/ Lotion? I wear sunscreen Daily and I don’t want to ruin the beautiful Stone.


@Le Lion congrats on the malachite necklace. Malachite is one of the more fragile stones and needs a little more care than stones like onyx or white mop. I have had my malachite pendant for a few years now and despite wearing it often, it still looks new to my eyes. I just make sure that I never use lotion or water when I am touching the stone. I keep it stored in my jewelry box along with my regular jewelry pieces. Just a little bit of care and you can absolutely maintain it well.


----------



## lvmon

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you @lvmon I love the Perlee d’or! For such a thin bracelet, it has such a great presence and is so ideal for stacking with other perlee bracelets. It’s one of my favorite stacking bracelets with the perlee clover, perlee single row or the perlee signature.
> 
> It’s a tough choice between the perlee clover and the single row bracelets.The perlee clover is more iconic and popular here but the single row has such elegance. It doesn’t scream ‘look at me’ but you will voluntarily do a double take at its subtle beauty. Plus, I love that hardly anyone knows it’s VCA unless you are into VCA, so for work especially I love pairing the single row with the perlee d’or.
> 
> Few pics to show you how the the d’or looks with the perlee clover and the single row respectively.
> View attachment 5412466
> View attachment 5412467
> View attachment 5412468
> View attachment 5412469



Wow, so many great photos for different combinations! You wear them so well. Thank you so much!


----------



## ProShopper1

lvmon said:


> Here is how they looked together, I wasn’t a fan of mixing rose gold with yellow gold…
> View attachment 5412447


That’s kind of what I was thinking. Both beautiful on their own, but maybe no so much together? At least up close.


----------



## EpiFanatic

lvmon said:


> Thanks for posting, beautiful stack!
> I got my signature WG and ordered Perlee d’or. What do you think of Perlee d’or? Would love to add either full size clover or sigle row but VCA Canada is not accepting orders for any of them at the moment. It will be difficult to choose between clover and single row.


Just based on @eternallove4bag 's pics, if you're doing a pairing of two, I prefer the perlee d'or with the clover and the single row with the signature.  But that's just my opinion.  I think the way to be certain is to try them on.  I knew the second I put on the single row that it felt "me", and the clover as stunning as it is, felt more foreign on my arm.  Not to say I could not get accustomed to it (the suffering ) but if I could only have one, the single row would be it.  I am crossing my fingers for you that you get to try one on at the store.  Maybe one will come in randomly.


----------



## EpiFanatic

nightbefore said:


> Since I saw the new gorgeous stack of @EpiFanatic I can’t stop drooling over the perlee signature bracelet and the one row. I think this pairing looks amazing on @EpiFanatic ! Hence I still couldn’t find any other 5 motif bracelet to love besides my MOP, I thought maybe I should dive into bangles. But I am afraid diamonds wont make the same impact on YG or RG, I know that you both have gorgeous perlee collection @eternallove4bag @chiaoapple
> 
> So I was wondering if you would be comfortable to share a modshot/wrist shot of these two bracelets together?  I am thinking to get the signature first because I am not very used to wearing bangles so better start with signature I guess…


Thank you @nightbefore. I'm so excited for you.  The signature is such a versatile piece.  I had it for almost four years before buying the single row.  I hope you will have a chance to try on the single row and the clover before you need to commit.  In my experience, once you put on each piece, you will know immediately which you prefer.  Luckily, the signature goes with both equally well, but just give a different vibe.  Can't wait to see what you end up with.

Btw, VCA diamonds will definitely have an impact, in whatever gold.  This has to do with the fact that they are so white, as they choose only D-F stones.  In the warmer gold, they just have a slightly different vibe.  In fact, the diamonds may even pop more, but because YG and RG are warmer, on the wrist these RG and YG stacks just exude warmth and are so inviting.  They glow on @eternallove4bag and @chiaoapple.  Whereas the WG stacks pop and emphasize the contrast.  I think it kinda also depends on your style and what you gravitate towards.  When I see the RG and YG stacks paired with florals and soft hues, they just stun me with their beauty.  I on the other hand can barely find a flower in my wardrobe to save my life.  But it totally depends on what you are most comfortable in, and what moves you.  Good luck!!  Can't wait to see what you end up with.


----------



## lvmon

EpiFanatic said:


> Just based on @eternallove4bag 's pics, if you're doing a pairing of two, I prefer the perlee d'or with the clover and the single row with the signature.  But that's just my opinion.  I think the way to be certain is to try them on.  I knew the second I put on the single row that it felt "me", and the clover as stunning as it is, felt more foreign on my arm.  Not to say I could not get accustomed to it (the suffering ) but if I could only have one, the single row would be it.  I am crossing my fingers for you that you get to try one on at the store.  Maybe one will come in randomly.



Thank you @EpiFanatic. There is slim chance for me to actually try on these pieces as I am 10 hours drive from the closest store, heavily relying on advice and photos from this forum. 

I am taking the lack of stock situation to my advantage to decide. 
I love love your signature and single row combo.


----------



## Yodabest

lvmon said:


> I am taking the lack of stock situation to my advantage to decide.



For what it’s worth, stock is so bad that I live 10 mins from a boutique and mainly rely on pictures too!


----------



## tenshix

eternallove4bag said:


> Sharing a couple of pics of the signature and single row perlee bracelets @nightbefore
> I didn’t have any of the two alone but just to give you an idea, here they are paired with the pearls of gold and JUC. Will take more pics of only the single row and signature and post here later today. I honestly never thought I would like the signature bracelet this much. I was so wary initially of the VCA written on it and thought it to be pretentious but ironically once I started wearing my signature bracelet, I don’t even notice the written part because it’s so subtle. And don’t even get me started on the single row. I had almost convinced myself that it was not ‘worth’ the money for such a ‘simple’ bracelet. When I couldn’t seem to get it out of my mind, I had to remind myself that the bracelet was worth every penny I would pay for it because I loved it and would be my forever piece. Once that rationale clicked, I immediately got it and a few years later, zero regrets on both these bracelets. They are understated, low key yet so elegant. Most days I wear my single row paired with the pearls of gold for a simple yet put-together look. I hope you will love yours as much as I love mine
> View attachment 5412441
> View attachment 5412442



Gorgeous stack goals!!!


----------



## tenshix

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you @lvmon I love the Perlee d’or! For such a thin bracelet, it has such a great presence and is so ideal for stacking with other perlee bracelets. It’s one of my favorite stacking bracelets with the perlee clover, perlee single row or the perlee signature.
> 
> It’s a tough choice between the perlee clover and the single row bracelets.The perlee clover is more iconic and popular here but the single row has such elegance. It doesn’t scream ‘look at me’ but you will voluntarily do a double take at its subtle beauty. Plus, I love that hardly anyone knows it’s VCA unless you are into VCA, so for work especially I love pairing the single row with the perlee d’or.
> 
> Few pics to show you how the the d’or looks with the perlee clover and the single row respectively.
> View attachment 5412466
> View attachment 5412467
> View attachment 5412468
> View attachment 5412469



Bless this post


----------



## Aimee3

The “problem” with the perle d’or is that for those of us who wear the newish sized small in the other bangles like the big clover bangle, is that it doesn’t yet come in the same size.  It’s only available in 3 sizes and not 4 like the clover.


----------



## nightbefore

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you @lvmon I love the Perlee d’or! For such a thin bracelet, it has such a great presence and is so ideal for stacking with other perlee bracelets. It’s one of my favorite stacking bracelets with the perlee clover, perlee single row or the perlee signature.
> 
> It’s a tough choice between the perlee clover and the single row bracelets.The perlee clover is more iconic and popular here but the single row has such elegance. It doesn’t scream ‘look at me’ but you will voluntarily do a double take at its subtle beauty. Plus, I love that hardly anyone knows it’s VCA unless you are into VCA, so for work especially I love pairing the single row with the perlee d’or.
> 
> Few pics to show you how the the d’or looks with the perlee clover and the single row respectively.
> View attachment 5412466
> View attachment 5412467
> View attachment 5412468
> View attachment 5412469


Thank you very much for the photos and sharing your experiences  they look gorgeous on you! I like all three. I used to to be bothered by the script but I am over it. Couple of months ago I asked opinions on perlee d’or but at the end I didn’t get it because I got the 5 motif MOP  I always thought that I couldn’t stand anythin on my arm but now I am addicted to my 5 motif. So maybe I can get use to a bangle too! And if I may ask… if you would choose 2 out of these 3, what would you pick?(I know choosing between these beauties is a torture)


----------



## lvmon

Aimee3 said:


> The “problem” with the perle d’or is that for those of us who wear the newish sized small in the other bangles like the big clover bangle, is that it doesn’t yet come in the same size.  It’s only available in 3 sizes and not 4 like the clover.


@Aimee3, I was able to order matching SMALL size Perlee D’or  through my SA even though the web site doesn’t show it. Still waiting for it…


----------



## EpiFanatic

Aimee3 said:


> The “problem” with the perle d’or is that for those of us who wear the newish sized small in the other bangles like the big clover bangle, is that it doesn’t yet come in the same size.  It’s only available in 3 sizes and not 4 like the clover.


Agree with @lvmon .  A friend of mine ordered one through her SA.  She received in the past 4-5 months.  It's not an SO.  It's part of their regular offerings.


----------



## lvmon

EpiFanatic said:


> Agree with @lvmon .  A friend of mine ordered one through her SA.  She received in the past 4-5 months.  It's not an SO.  It's part of their regular offerings.


Yes, I should have mentioned, I got this info from @EpiFanatic. My SA needed to check with her manager.


----------



## WingNut

eternallove4bag said:


> Sharing a couple of pics of the signature and single row perlee bracelets @nightbefore
> I didn’t have any of the two alone but just to give you an idea, here they are paired with the pearls of gold and JUC. Will take more pics of only the single row and signature and post here later today. I honestly never thought I would like the signature bracelet this much. I was so wary initially of the VCA written on it and thought it to be pretentious but ironically once I started wearing my signature bracelet, I don’t even notice the written part because it’s so subtle. And don’t even get me started on the single row. I had almost convinced myself that it was not ‘worth’ the money for such a ‘simple’ bracelet. When I couldn’t seem to get it out of my mind, I had to remind myself that the bracelet was worth every penny I would pay for it because I loved it and would be my forever piece. Once that rationale clicked, I immediately got it and a few years later, zero regrets on both these bracelets. They are understated, low key yet so elegant. Most days I wear my single row paired with the pearls of gold for a simple yet put-together look. I hope you will love yours as much as I love mine
> View attachment 5412441
> View attachment 5412442


Soo beautiful! I love how you’ve stacked all 3.


----------



## nightbefore

chiaoapple said:


> Happy to help — do you mean the YG signature with the perlee diamond? I have the 3 row (I was all set to get the single row after seeing mod shots from @eternallove4bag, but sadly the single row just did not look good on me!).


Oh I am sorry! I was probably mistaken by your gorgeous collection  I know that you are not wearing your 5 motifs, but do you think stacking your perlee bangles with a 5 motif would work?


----------



## eternallove4bag

tenshix said:


> Gorgeous stack goals!!!





tenshix said:


> Bless this post



Thank you so much @tenshix


----------



## eternallove4bag

Aimee3 said:


> The “problem” with the perle d’or is that for those of us who wear the newish sized small in the other bangles like the big clover bangle, is that it doesn’t yet come in the same size.  It’s only available in 3 sizes and not 4 like the clover.


You have to place a special order for the small size d’or @Aimee3 which is a pain. However, there is no 30% premium on this SO. Mine arrived pretty fast once Paris approved it and gave me a quote.


----------



## eternallove4bag

nightbefore said:


> Thank you very much for the photos and sharing your experiences  they look gorgeous on you! I like all three. I used to to be bothered by the script but I am over it. Couple of months ago I asked opinions on perlee d’or but at the end I didn’t get it because I got the 5 motif MOP  I always thought that I couldn’t stand anythin on my arm but now I am addicted to my 5 motif. So maybe I can get use to a bangle too! And if I may ask… if you would choose 2 out of these 3, what would you pick?(I know choosing between these beauties is a torture)


 @nightbefore I find bangles and structured bracelets the easiest to wear because I can put them on easily and just as easily take them off. I struggle with my 5 motif. At the beginning I would make hubby put it on me when I wanted to wear it but thankfully after that I found a way where I can do it myself and it takes less time but it’s still a struggle for me!
Hehe choosing between the perlee bracelets is a torture but if I had to do it all over again I would get each of them in the same sequence as I actually did - perlee clover first, then the single row, then the signature and the d’or together I placed the SO for d’or the same day as I got my signature bracelet. If I absolutely had to choose between the single row, signature and the d’or, I would have to (with a lot tears shed) choose the single row and the d’or.

As promised here are pics of the single row and the signature together. A super casual running errands kinda day!


----------



## eternallove4bag

WingNut said:


> Soo beautiful! I love how you’ve stacked all 3.


Thank you so much @WingNut  you know how much I love perlee bracelets!


----------



## Aimee3

lvmon said:


> Yes, I should have mentioned, I got this info from @EpiFanatic. My SA needed to check with her manager.


Wow good to know.  Thank you!  
My SA told me it wasn’t made in that size a few weeks ago.  How did he not know this?  Annoying!  Luckily I didn’t buy something else instead based on the SA’s misinformation or I’d be really mad.  But now I have to go back and try it on because I didn’t bother at the time.


----------



## EpiFanatic

So with my nerve issue, I tried to figure out a way to mitigate the pressure on my right wrist and hand. Thank goodness Hermes makes their leather bracelets so small. Wearing it with this bracelet on the outside makes the bangle much more comfortable.  Still loving this bangle. It is small but has lots of presence, even from a distance.


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> So with my nerve issue, I tried to figure out a way to mitigate the pressure on my right wrist and hand. Thank goodness Hermes makes their leather bracelets so small. Wearing it with this bracelet on the outside makes the bangle much more comfortable.  Still loving this bangle. It is small but has lots of presence, even from a distance.
> 
> View attachment 5412667
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412669
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412670


Love your style!


----------



## EpiFanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> Love your style!


Thank you @eternallove4bag.  I love your pics of your RG stack too.  It literally gives me the warm and fuzzies.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Aimee3 said:


> Wow good to know.  Thank you!
> My SA told me it wasn’t made in that size a few weeks ago.  How did he not know this?  Annoying!  Luckily I didn’t buy something else instead based on the SA’s misinformation or I’d be really mad.  But now I have to go back and try it on because I didn’t bother at the time.


Good luck!  Hope you can an SA that will help you get this bracelet.


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you @eternallove4bag.  I love your pics of your RG stack too.  It literally gives me the warm and fuzzies.


----------



## missie1

lvmon said:


> Thank you @EpiFanatic. There is slim chance for me to actually try on these pieces as I am 10 hours drive from the closest store, heavily relying on advice and photos from this forum.
> 
> I am taking the lack of stock situation to my advantage to decide.
> I love love your signature and single row combo.


I would recommend flying in once stock is up to try on the bangles before you purchase.  They are so expensive and you need to be absolutely sure they work for you.


----------



## lvmon

missie1 said:


> I would recommend flying in once stock is up to try on the bangles before you purchase.  They are so expensive and you need to be absolutely sure they work for you.




Thanks @missie1! Great idea, I will try to do that…


----------



## missie1

lvmon said:


> Thanks @missie1! Great idea, I will try to do that…


Yes that’s what I did and was able to decide on metal color and what really worked for me.  Also at this price point you want to see realistically how many Perlee bangles you need to achieve your ideal look.


----------



## BigAkoya

lvmon said:


> Thanks for posting, beautiful stack!
> I got my signature WG and ordered Perlee d’or. What do you think of Perlee d’or? Would love to add either full size clover or sigle row but VCA Canada is not accepting orders for any of them at the moment. It will be difficult to choose between clover and single row.


I vote the full Clover!  It's a gorgeous piece, and if you look at it close up, it's a work of art. The metalwork is amazing.


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> So with my nerve issue, I tried to figure out a way to mitigate the pressure on my right wrist and hand. Thank goodness Hermes makes their leather bracelets so small. Wearing it with this bracelet on the outside makes the bangle much more comfortable.  Still loving this bangle. It is small but has lots of presence, even from a distance.
> 
> View attachment 5412667
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412669
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412670


Love the crispyness of your WG pieces!  They look fabulous!


----------



## lvmon

BigAkoya said:


> I vote the full Clover!  It's a gorgeous piece, and if you look at it close up, it's a work of art. The metalwork is amazing.



Thanks for the vote @BigAkoya!
I can’t wait to see it in person.
I have saved your clover mod shots for inspiration!


----------



## Yodabest

BigAkoya said:


> I vote the full Clover!  It's a gorgeous piece, and if you look at it close up, it's a work of art. The metalwork is amazing.



This is every bit true! The clover is so fun to look at


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you @lvmon I love the Perlee d’or! For such a thin bracelet, it has such a great presence and is so ideal for stacking with other perlee bracelets. It’s one of my favorite stacking bracelets with the perlee clover, perlee single row or the perlee signature.
> 
> It’s a tough choice between the perlee clover and the single row bracelets.The perlee clover is more iconic and popular here but the single row has such elegance. It doesn’t scream ‘look at me’ but you will voluntarily do a double take at its subtle beauty. Plus, I love that hardly anyone knows it’s VCA unless you are into VCA, so for work especially I love pairing the single row with the perlee d’or.
> 
> Few pics to show you how the the d’or looks with the perlee clover and the single row respectively.
> View attachment 5412466
> View attachment 5412467
> View attachment 5412468
> View attachment 5412469


I can look at these photos for ever, doing nothing just staring at them, so beautiful !


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> I can look at these photos for ever, doing nothing just staring at them, so beautiful !


You are too kind! Thank you @rosebean


----------



## RosieSparkles

114 said:


> It’s annoying it’s all of London!


Hello @114 did you hear back from your SA? I just got a message from mine at Bond Street to say my bracelet is ready! Didn’t have to wait 8 weeks after all! Hope yours is ready soon


----------



## Lien

I'm having a walk down memory lane.  Really miss my magic grey MOP pendant and my Onyx LE vintage earrings.  Awaiting my SO for the Onyx LE earrings and really want to order a magic pendant.  But I don't want to SO the magic pendant, as I'd like to be able to choose from various available options.  It's gonna be a loooong wait due to shortage of inventory.

Here are some pics of my ex-pendant  and my current/existing magic bracelet.

If someone comes across an amazing grey MOP magic pendant, PLEASE can you let me know?


----------



## Listopadhygge

Need some help . I like the clean look of the Cartier love bracelet and not a big fan of stacking .  Am eyeing on Perlee Signature RG. Can I ask if it’s subtle for daily wear, is the mirror finish too shiny ? Or the ‘shine’ is no diff from the Cartier love ?  
From online,  it seems chunkier than Cartier .


----------



## Listopadhygge

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much @WingNut  you know how much I love perlee bracelets!


How long have you had your Perlee bracelets?


----------



## nightbefore

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you @nightbefore. I'm so excited for you.  The signature is such a versatile piece.  I had it for almost four years before buying the single row.  I hope you will have a chance to try on the single row and the clover before you need to commit.  In my experience, once you put on each piece, you will know immediately which you prefer.  Luckily, the signature goes with both equally well, but just give a different vibe.  Can't wait to see what you end up with.
> 
> Btw, VCA diamonds will definitely have an impact, in whatever gold.  This has to do with the fact that they are so white, as they choose only D-F stones.  In the warmer gold, they just have a slightly different vibe.  In fact, the diamonds may even pop more, but because YG and RG are warmer, on the wrist these RG and YG stacks just exude warmth and are so inviting.  They glow on @eternallove4bag and @chiaoapple.  Whereas the WG stacks pop and emphasize the contrast.  I think it kinda also depends on your style and what you gravitate towards.  When I see the RG and YG stacks paired with florals and soft hues, they just stun me with their beauty.  I on the other hand can barely find a flower in my wardrobe to save my life.  But it totally depends on what you are most comfortable in, and what moves you.  Good luck!!  Can't wait to see what you end up with.


Sorry for missing this! From the 5 perlee bracelets, I am sure that I like single row the most. However single row has a hefty price tag and I would like to get it only if I would be able to use it often enough to justify the price. I am sure I love the style but I am not sure if I can get used to bangles (I had a thin love before and I sold it because I couldn’t get used to feeling of it). So that’s why I am thinking perlee d’or or signature would be better place for me to start. Clover is gorgeous to look but I am sure I wouldn’t like it on me. I know that some people wear clover with very casual clothing but I can’t even wear my guilloche’s most of the time because I want them too dressy. Next month I am planning to try all these bangles during my trip to Milan (unfortunately there is no VCA boutique in my country )


----------



## tenshix

Listopadhygge said:


> Need some help . I like the clean look of the Cartier love bracelet and not a big fan of stacking .  Am eyeing on Perlee Signature RG. Can I ask if it’s subtle for daily wear, is the mirror finish too shiny ? Or the ‘shine’ is no diff from the Cartier love ?
> From online,  it seems chunkier than Cartier .



I would say the shine is similar to Cartier when you first get the bracelet brand new but because Loves don’t have an edge, over time they get scratched up and develop a patina that makes them appear a bit more matte and less shiny from all the micro scratches.

The Signature Perlee has the beaded edges which helps in preventing some scratches, and the fact that you can take them on and off easily also means you likely won’t wear them during chores/sports/etc. Originally I planned to use my Signature for daily wear without taking it off but decided not to because the gold is thinner & lighter than my Cartier pieces and I felt like it was a more delicate piece and wanted to preserve it more. The Signature is slightly wider than Love which is why you may think it looks “chunkier” but once you see the piece in person next to a Love you’ll see it’s actually a much more delicate piece, the exact opposite of chunky.

I would say it’s fine for daily wear but it really depends on your lifestyle and choice of outfits. Love is more masculine and casual, really can take a beating even if you’re rough with jewelry in my opinion, whereas the Signature is elegant and feminine. Since you don’t like to stack I would figure out what kind of look you prefer for your daily style and go from there.


----------



## Happyish

lvmon said:


> Thanks for posting, beautiful stack!
> I got my signature WG and ordered Perlee d’or. What do you think of Perlee d’or? Would love to add either full size clover or sigle row but VCA Canada is not accepting orders for any of them at the moment. It will be difficult to choose between clover and single row.


Buy the most expensive first. Fill in later with the others, descending by price. The reason I say this, is that we usually put off the higher priced items, but with price increases those higher priced items become more unattainable. Also, I've found that some of the more expensive items are discontinued, as I assume, demand is not as great. 
Buy what you love, even if it's a stretch right now (and VCA is _always_ a stretch) and fill in the gaps later. You'll be glad you got the big one out of the way. And besides, you may as well start enjoying it _now_.


----------



## Happyish

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you @lvmon I love the Perlee d’or! For such a thin bracelet, it has such a great presence and is so ideal for stacking with other perlee bracelets. It’s one of my favorite stacking bracelets with the perlee clover, perlee single row or the perlee signature.
> 
> It’s a tough choice between the perlee clover and the single row bracelets.The perlee clover is more iconic and popular here but the single row has such elegance. It doesn’t scream ‘look at me’ but you will voluntarily do a double take at its subtle beauty. Plus, I love that hardly anyone knows it’s VCA unless you are into VCA, so for work especially I love pairing the single row with the perlee d’or.
> 
> Few pics to show you how the the d’or looks with the perlee clover and the single row respectively.
> View attachment 5412466
> View attachment 5412467
> View attachment 5412468
> View attachment 5412469


The jewelry, the bags, the scarves! All perfectly coordinated. What a pleasure to see. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Happyish

Lien said:


> I'm having a walk down memory lane.  Really miss my magic grey MOP pendant and my Onyx LE vintage earrings.  Awaiting my SO for the Onyx LE earrings and really want to order a magic pendant.  But I don't want to SO the magic pendant, as I'd like to be able to choose from various available options.  It's gonna be a loooong wait due to shortage of inventory.
> 
> Here are some pics of my ex-pendant  and my current/existing magic bracelet.
> 
> If someone comes across an amazing grey MOP magic pendant, PLEASE can you let me know?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5413632
> 
> View attachment 5413636
> 
> View attachment 5413637
> 
> View attachment 5413638


Oh dear. I think I missed something and I hate to pry . . . but now I'm worried for you. I hope it wasn't anything bad. What happened to your Magic grey MOP pendant and Onyx LE vintage earrings?


----------



## Listopadhygge

I am sold !!!!! Thanks for taking the time to provide such a detailed explanation .


----------



## EpiFanatic

Happyish said:


> Buy the most expensive first. Fill in later with the others, descending by price. The reason I say this, is that we usually put off the higher priced items, but with price increases those higher priced items become more unattainable. Also, I've found that some of the more expensive items are discontinued, as I assume, demand is not as great.
> Buy what you love, even if it's a stretch right now (and VCA is _always_ a stretch) and fill in the gaps later. You'll be glad you got the big one out of the way. And besides, you may as well start enjoying it _now_.


If I could start over, with the knowledge I have now, I would do exactly this.


----------



## Listopadhygge

A silly question probably . Wonder if anyone actually got ‘tired’ of their VCA bracelets after a while ? I bought my Tiffany hardware link bracelet , and within 6momths I have retired it to a corner ….ouch


----------



## Happyish

EpiFanatic said:


> If I could start over, with the knowledge I have now, I would do exactly this.


Me too! I can still picture the VCA Turquoise and Coral Alhambra necklaces in the case and remember thinking, "I'll buy them later."


----------



## Happyish

Listopadhygge said:


> A silly question probably . Wonder if anyone actually got ‘tired’ of their VCA bracelets after a while ? I bought my Tiffany hardware link bracelet , and within 6momths I have retired it to a corner ….ouch


Yes. I have outgrown several. They have been re-homed in favor of other pieces.


----------



## lvmon

Happyish said:


> Buy the most expensive first. Fill in later with the others, descending by price. The reason I say this, is that we usually put off the higher priced items, but with price increases those higher priced items become more unattainable. Also, I've found that some of the more expensive items are discontinued, as I assume, demand is not as great.
> Buy what you love, even if it's a stretch right now (and VCA is _always_ a stretch) and fill in the gaps later. You'll be glad you got the big one out of the way. And besides, you may as well start enjoying it _now_.


Thanks @Happyish for your valuable insight. I came to realize I was doing it all wrong, starting with the least cost items because I was still pining for my grail items.


----------



## Lien

Happyish said:


> Oh dear. I think I missed something and I hate to pry . . . but now I'm worried for you. I hope it wasn't anything bad. What happened to your Magic grey MOP pendant and Onyx LE vintage earrings?



Oh nothing bad.  I just wanted a different grey MOP pendant (one that more matches the grey MOP charm on my magic bracelet) and sold it to a lovely tPF'er.  The Onyx LE earrings just walked, one day.  No idea what happened to them.

I am hoping I can choose a magic grey MOP now that it's standard stock item.  I'd like to be able to choose the grey MOP that matches my bracelet more.


----------



## DS2006

Listopadhygge said:


> A silly question probably . Wonder if anyone actually got ‘tired’ of their VCA bracelets after a while ? I bought my Tiffany hardware link bracelet , and within 6momths I have retired it to a corner ….ouch



I started with VCA in 2016, so I haven't had it very long. But in that time frame, no, I definitely am not tired of any of my VCA. I don't wear any of it on a daily basis, so I look forward to wearing it on the weekends, mostly. That said, there is plenty of jewelry from the past that I either sold or gave my daughters. I consider that the pieces I buy now are going to be in my collection as long as I am around, and they'll be handed down eventually. I am very focused on what I really like at this point.


----------



## DeryaHm

lynne_ross said:


> Maybe it is unique to NYC or USA but the experience in Asia and Europe has been nothing like that, even lately. SAs are always willing to provide WhatsApp # for me to communicate with them and are very responsive. There is a global supply issue due to covid. But it appears to be improving, at least where I shop. I would try another store if that’s your experience.



This is not my experience in NYC. There are items in the display and they are restocking. My SA is amazing and very communicative


----------



## DeryaHm

DS2006 said:


> I think the problem with the flagship boutique is that they have SO MANY clients that there are waiting lists already for all the popular items, so new stock goes directly to those customers as they come in. I am getting something tomorrow from that boutique, in fact.



This is probably the case. I have been offered multiple earrings in the last few months. Passed on some, bought others. Maybe all the new stock goes straight to established clients? I’ve been offered things I’ve been casually waiting for and things I’ve never asked about. Still waiting on some fully paid orders though… mysterious


----------



## DeryaHm

pearlgirl55 said:


> Not what I wanted which were 3 motif earrings and double motif. Just some frivole in the emerald and ruby which I didn't like and some small frivole in the in the diamonds. I didn't see the larger diamond frivole earrings Not much



They absolutely have had these both recently. I have passed on several pairs. I don’t know your previous relationship with the NYC flagship but they’ve been nothing but exceptional with me, so I’m really sorry you had this experience and hope mine is more typical.


----------



## DeryaHm

kelsenia said:


> What do we think is a better investment…. the 16 motif sweet alhambra rg necklace or the 6 motif sweet alhambra wg pave bracelet?
> 
> I wouldn’t be wearing either of these pieces by themselves and I absolutely love my 6 motif sweet rg bracelet—I wear it everyday.
> 
> My friend and SA both thought the sweet alhambra 16 motif wg pave necklace was a better option for me than the rg version, but I just don’t think I can justify the price of that necklace and how much I would realistically wear it.



Whichever one you’ll wear more and makes you happier. Best not to think of either as an investment. For my money I’d get the rg to match your bracelet


----------



## DeryaHm

Listopadhygge said:


> A silly question probably . Wonder if anyone actually got ‘tired’ of their VCA bracelets after a while ? I bought my Tiffany hardware link bracelet , and within 6momths I have retired it to a corner ….ouch



No. I get tired of Tiffany pieces too (and Cartier). I’ve even stopped wearing my engagement and wedding rings sometimes (nothing personal). You’ll always find me with at least one piece of vca on. I think because of the different stones and golds and collections. They’re interesting but not cutesy/gimmicky which imo Tiffany can be, even fine pieces. I have some Tiffany diamond pieces I can’t wear because I find the settings too pokey and they actually hurt my skin. I’m also bored of seeing so much Cartier everywhere. I see some VCA but nowhere near as much and not variety (vintage pendants and sweet pieces mostly, almost only Alhambra)


----------



## Le Lion

eternallove4bag said:


> @Le Lion congrats on the malachite necklace. Malachite is one of the more fragile stones and needs a little more care than stones like onyx or white mop. I have had my malachite pendant for a few years now and despite wearing it often, it still looks new to my eyes. I just make sure that I never use lotion or water when I am touching the stone. I keep it stored in my jewelry box along with my regular jewelry pieces. Just a little bit of care and you can absolutely maintain it well.



Thank you for your help! 

I searched and found a lot of information about caring for Malachite here. I just love the green


----------



## 880

EpiFanatic said:


> So with my nerve issue, I tried to figure out a way to mitigate the pressure on my right wrist and hand. Thank goodness Hermes makes their leather bracelets so small. Wearing it with this bracelet on the outside makes the bangle much more comfortable.  Still loving this bangle. It is small but has lots of presence, even from a distance.
> 
> View attachment 5412667
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412669
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412670


This looks beautiful. I hope your wrist and hand are okay! hugs

@nightbefore, hope you find what you are looking for in Milan. It is a gorgeous boutique. When I was there I saw a fabulous VCA exhibit in the basement!


----------



## lvmon

Safa said:


> No. I get tired of Tiffany pieces too (and Cartier). I’ve even stopped wearing my engagement and wedding rings sometimes (nothing personal). You’ll always find me with at least one piece of vca on. I think because of the different stones and golds and collections. They’re interesting but not cutesy/gimmicky which imo Tiffany can be, even fine pieces. I have some Tiffany diamond pieces I can’t wear because I find the settings too pokey and they actually hurt my skin. I’m also bored of seeing so much Cartier everywhere. I see some VCA but nowhere near as much and not variety (vintage pendants and sweet pieces mostly, almost only Alhambra)


@Safa, regarding the pokey diamond, I brought back my Tiffany DMBTY necklace to the store and they added a thicker backing ring, now I can finally wear it.


----------



## DeryaHm

lvmon said:


> @Safa, regarding the pokey diamond, I brought back my Tiffany DMBTY necklace to the store and they added a thicker backing ring, now I can finally wear it.



Thank you! I will try that with my DBTY. It would be lovely to put it back in rotation! The pokiest are the Victoria alternating and cluster pieces. Each setting has a sharp little prong. My rings have literally made the neighboring fingers bleed


----------



## DT93

Anyone know anything about the Seoul Maison RG Guilloche x MOP bracelet? Prices & Availability? I have a friend going to Seoul soon and was wondering if its worth me sending her there to pick it up for me.


----------



## BigAkoya

Listopadhygge said:


> A silly question probably . Wonder if anyone actually got ‘tired’ of their VCA bracelets after a while ? I bought my Tiffany hardware link bracelet , and within 6momths I have retired it to a corner ….ouch


Hi!  My thoughts on this if I may..
To get tired of something in 6 months sounds like the purchase was made due to an external influence (e.g. friend, social media, advertising) or perhaps an impulse buy.  Of course, I am not saying this is your case.  I think the issue is you have realized it is not your look.

There are tons of people who love Tiffany HardWear and keep collecting, so it's not the collection.  HardWear is so popular Tiffany launched new pieces with pave that are gorgeous.  I think HardWear is a very unique collection.  It's very bold and edgey, especially the Large Link necklace and bracelet with pave... love it!  It is so striking when worn.  However, do I own any HardWear pieces?  No.  Why?  It's not my look; my jewelry look is bold, but it is definitely not edgey.  The look I prefer in jewelry is bold and glamorous.

Before you dive into VCA...
You may want to surf a bit to see if you really like VCA's look.  HardWear and VCA are completely differently looks.  HardWear is a very industrial look, hence the name and theme of their pieces.  VCA Alhambra is a very feminine look with its milgrain edges, four leaf clover theme, and gentle stones.  Some ladies think VCA is too feminine and even stuffy, old lady.  This is the VCA forum, we all drank the VCA Kool Aid, so if you ask us, none of us will say VCA is stuffy, and we will sing its praises.

Before you make another mistake...
Think about your look... feminine, glamorous, edgey, rocker chic, bohemian, granola, etc.  Everyone has a look.  This may help in your selection of jewelry. Surf and see photos of people wearing it and ask yourself if it's you, your look.

Finally, don't buy into the latest trend, marketing hype, or a friend's influence.  All jewelry is beautiful, whether it's classic or trendy.  Jewelry is 100% personal preference.  It's what you love, and there is no right or wrong.  Take your time to build your collection to see what you really love.

Just my two cents.  Hope this was helpful.  Good luck to you!


----------



## KristinS

Happyish said:


> Buy the most expensive first. Fill in later with the others, descending by price. The reason I say this, is that we usually put off the higher priced items, but with price increases those higher priced items become more unattainable. Also, I've found that some of the more expensive items are discontinued, as I assume, demand is not as great.
> Buy what you love, even if it's a stretch right now (and VCA is _always_ a stretch) and fill in the gaps later. You'll be glad you got the big one out of the way. And besides, you may as well start enjoying it _now_.


This. 100%. 
A couple of points. I think it is good purchasing technique to have a couple key pieces in your collection to anchor to, otherwise, you risk buying pieces that may not integrate well and don’t get worn like they should. Also, because the less expensive items  (and I don’t say this with the faintest of heart) are more consumable, you will realize what could have purchased if you held back and focused on that 1 key item.


----------



## Happyish

Safa said:


> Thank you! I will try that with my DBTY. It would be lovely to put it back in rotation! The pokiest are the Victoria alternating and cluster pieces. Each setting has a sharp little prong. My rings have literally made the neighboring fingers bleed


OMG that sounds horrible.This is definitely a design defect. I would take it back to the store and complain. They certainly should fix this.


----------



## tenshix

DT93 said:


> Anyone know anything about the Seoul Maison RG Guilloche x MOP bracelet? Prices & Availability? I have a friend going to Seoul soon and was wondering if its worth me sending her there to pick it up for me.



I didn’t know anything but did some sleuthing on IG since you mentioned the location and found one photo of what the 20 motif and bracelet looks like from user ryan_groove. No info on price or availability but you could have your friend give them a call to ask before going in? I wish I could see it in person!

This new flagship seems to have a lot of their vintage high jewelry pieces too, the store interior and architecture looks so beautiful.


----------



## nicole0612

tenshix said:


> I didn’t know anything but did some sleuthing on IG since you mentioned the location and found one photo of what the 20 motif and bracelet looks like from user ryan_groove. No info on price or availability but you could have your friend give them a call to ask before going in? I wish I could see it in person!
> 
> This new flagship seems to have a lot of their vintage high jewelry pieces too, the store interior and architecture looks so beautiful.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414533
> View attachment 5414534


Thank you for posting this! It’s is so pretty.

Does anyone have a trustworthy personal shopper in Seoul that they can recommend? I don’t have any close friends with family there, but I would love to purchase this if it is available to the general public.


----------



## nightbefore

eternallove4bag said:


> @nightbefore I find bangles and structured bracelets the easiest to wear because I can put them on easily and just as easily take them off. I struggle with my 5 motif. At the beginning I would make hubby put it on me when I wanted to wear it but thankfully after that I found a way where I can do it myself and it takes less time but it’s still a struggle for me!
> Hehe choosing between the perlee bracelets is a torture but if I had to do it all over again I would get each of them in the same sequence as I actually did - perlee clover first, then the single row, then the signature and the d’or together I placed the SO for d’or the same day as I got my signature bracelet. If I absolutely had to choose between the single row, signature and the d’or, I would have to (with a lot tears shed) choose the single row and the d’or.
> 
> As promised here are pics of the single row and the signature together. A super casual running errands kinda day!
> 
> View attachment 5412654
> View attachment 5412655
> View attachment 5412656


Btw a funny story about this one, so I sent the last photo to my F to ask which one he likes the most. Not that I am anywhere near to buying the single row but I was just curious about his opinion. He thought it was my arm trying them on   So he asked if I bought both of them and I said no, it is not me. He said it looked very much like my wrist and asked if this was a hint for my upcoming bday  For sure, he has no idea about the price and what kinda trouble he put himself into but I just found it cute and silly


----------



## saligator

Listopadhygge said:


> A silly question probably . Wonder if anyone actually got ‘tired’ of their VCA bracelets after a while ? I bought my Tiffany hardware link bracelet , and within 6momths I have retired it to a corner ….ouch



It depends on the type of person you are. Some people wear the same jewelry day after day for years and it becomes part of them. Some people have certain 'looks' that they wear certain jewelry for, and use it with discretion to achieve those.

I love my VCA bracelets. I don't wear them every day, but when I wear them, I love them and am so happy to have them.


----------



## Aimee3

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you for posting this! It’s is so pretty.
> 
> Does anyone have a trustworthy personal shopper in Seoul that they can recommend? I don’t have any close friends with family there, but I would love to purchase this if it is available to the general public.


Why not call VC in Seoul directly?  If you use a personal shopper you will pay a premium.


----------



## nicole0612

Aimee3 said:


> Why not call VC in Seoul directly?  If you use a personal shopper you will pay a premium.


Typically boutiques will not ship internationally for under a certain amount (~65k USD +/-? from my limited experience and feedback from friends), and even then it is on a case by case basis for repeat and valued customers of the boutique, and this set would be way under that amount.


----------



## Rhl2987

tenshix said:


> I didn’t know anything but did some sleuthing on IG since you mentioned the location and found one photo of what the 20 motif and bracelet looks like from user ryan_groove. No info on price or availability but you could have your friend give them a call to ask before going in? I wish I could see it in person!
> 
> This new flagship seems to have a lot of their vintage high jewelry pieces too, the store interior and architecture looks so beautiful.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414533
> View attachment 5414534


These are stunning. Much more to my liking than the guilloche carnelian. Thank you for finding these pictures!


----------



## Rhl2987

My next try on will be the medium Lotus earrings, which will arrive on Wednesday. These have been in the back of my mind for years and I’m so excited to see them in person again. I’ve been scouring the threads here to see some try on pictures. Does anyone own these or have any photos?


----------



## 114

RosieSparkles said:


> Hello @114 did you hear back from your SA? I just got a message from mine at Bond Street to say my bracelet is ready! Didn’t have to wait 8 weeks after all! Hope yours is ready soon



That’s great news! I was told between 3rd and 6th June so again less than the 8 weeks I was initially quoted - so excited


----------



## tenshix

Rhl2987 said:


> These are stunning. Much more to my liking than the guilloche carnelian. Thank you for finding these pictures!



Same here, I wish better quality photos will pop up soon! I hope they would release it as part of the regular collection but I think that’s just me dreaming at this point :’)


----------



## snnysmm

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  My thoughts on this if I may..
> To get tired of something in 6 months sounds like the purchase was made due to an external influence (e.g. friend, social media, advertising) or perhaps an impulse buy.  Of course, I am not saying this is your case.  I think the issue is you have realized it is not your look.
> 
> There are tons of people who love Tiffany HardWear and keep collecting, so it's not the collection.  HardWear is so popular Tiffany launched new pieces with pave that are gorgeous.  I think HardWear is a very unique collection.  It's very bold and edgey, especially the Large Link necklace and bracelet with pave... love it!  It is so striking when worn.  However, do I own any HardWear pieces?  No.  Why?  It's not my look; my jewelry look is bold, but it is definitely not edgey.  The look I prefer in jewelry is bold and glamorous.
> 
> Before you dive into VCA...
> You may want to surf a bit to see if you really like VCA's look.  HardWear and VCA are completely differently looks.  HardWear is a very industrial look, hence the name and theme of their pieces.  VCA Alhambra is a very feminine look with its milgrain edges, four leaf clover theme, and gentle stones.  Some ladies think VCA is too feminine and even stuffy, old lady.  This is the VCA forum, we all drank the VCA Kool Aid, so if you ask us, none of us will say VCA is stuffy, and we will sing its praises.
> 
> Before you make another mistake...
> Think about your look... feminine, glamorous, edgey, rocker chic, bohemian, granola, etc.  Everyone has a look.  This may help in your selection of jewelry. Surf and see photos of people wearing it and ask yourself if it's you, your look.
> 
> Finally, don't buy into the latest trend, marketing hype, or a friend's influence.  All jewelry is beautiful, whether it's classic or trendy.  Jewelry is 100% personal preference.  It's what you love, and there is no right or wrong.  Take your time to build your collection to see what you really love.
> 
> Just my two cents.  Hope this was helpful.  Good luck to you!



I hope this isn’t off topic… but I have a question.  What are some other jewelry brands someone like me (who is very new to jewelry) should explore depending on different aesthetics?


----------



## DeryaHm

Happyish said:


> OMG that sounds horrible.This is definitely a design defect. I would take it back to the store and complain. They certainly should fix this.



I think I’ve had it too long for that. All of the  four marquise cut settings in this design are an issue (earrings and tennis bracelet but the ring is the worst). The settings for the marquise cut in the vine pieces are different and not pokey. I think it’s bad design but not defective. They’re pretty enough I wear regardless but it makes me hesitant to buy pricier Tiffany pieces. I may have mixed feelings about  Magic Alhambra pendants but one has never physically hurt me


----------



## nicole0612

cyoo1234 said:


> I hope this isn’t off topic… but I have a question.  What are some other jewelry brands someone like me (who is very new to jewelry) should explore depending on different aesthetics?


Hi, you may enjoy reading this thread:





						What Other Jewelry Brands Do You Buy/Wear?
					

Obviously I’m obsessed with VCA, but I was curious what other VCA-obsessed people wear besides VCA and Cartier. I find myself buying too many Alhambra pieces and am wondering if I need to branch out lol. Pieces that “go” with VCA are a plus. Pics welcome!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## lvmon

Safa said:


> I think I’ve had it too long for that. All of the  four marquise cut settings in this design are an issue (earrings and tennis bracelet but the ring is the worst). The settings for the marquise cut in the vine pieces are different and not pokey. I think it’s bad design but not defective. They’re pretty enough I wear regardless but it makes me hesitant to buy pricier Tiffany pieces. I may have mixed feelings about  Magic Alhambra pendants but one has never physically hurt me


If I were you, I’d still bring it back and ask if they can do anything about the issues. I had the Victoria climber earrings that kept turning out to the side, even after a couple of modifications. In the end, they let me exchange with equal or higher price item even though it was way beyond exchange period. I ended up exchanging for the classic medium Victoria earrings. Sorry for off topic


----------



## Listopadhygge

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  My thoughts on this if I may..
> To get tired of something in 6 months sounds like the purchase was made due to an external influence (e.g. friend, social media, advertising) or perhaps an impulse buy.  Of course, I am not saying this is your case.  I think the issue is you have realized it is not your look.


come to think of it, yes, i bought it on impulse while window shopping!  so much for "window"... to home .  for the VCA, i will research more .

i bought a piaget possession bracelet that i still love. but for some reason, its not as comfy for everyday wear + sleep in hence i tend to remove it quite often then lazy to put it back on. my next buy i hope to purchase one to "live" in it extended periods.


----------



## Happyish

Safa said:


> I think I’ve had it too long for that. All of the  four marquise cut settings in this design are an issue (earrings and tennis bracelet but the ring is the worst). The settings for the marquise cut in the vine pieces are different and not pokey. I think it’s bad design but not defective. They’re pretty enough I wear regardless but it makes me hesitant to buy pricier Tiffany pieces. I may have mixed feelings about  Magic Alhambra pendants but one has never physically hurt me


Yes, it's poor design. That's another way of saying it's a design defect. No piece of jewelry should ever cause you to bleed . . . there is no excuse. It doesn't matter how long you've had it. I would go back to Tiffany's and demand that they repair it.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Listopadhygge said:


> A silly question probably . Wonder if anyone actually got ‘tired’ of their VCA bracelets after a while ? I bought my Tiffany hardware link bracelet , and within 6momths I have retired it to a corner ….ouch


Interesting line of thought.  I noticed this about myself.  I have gotten bored of all other jewelry lines except my VCA pieces, and my diamond pieces.  I started out with Cartier because I thought VCA was too feminine and girly for me.  It took about a year before I got bored with my Cartier love cuff, and then I also found it so much less comfortable than my 5 motif.  I also got bored of my Tiffany bracelets, after less than a month.  But my first VCA bracelet was a little sweet turquoise butterfly.  Once I bought it, I only stared at it more and more, and then I had to get more.  I've been really picky about my VCA pieces, so my rate of purchase has been slower than any other types of jewelry.  But other than my VCA pendants (I discovered I'm not a pendant girl, but it doesn't keep me from trying.), I love all my VCA purchases.  It's hard for me to find one piece that I wear on my arm that I don't love just staring at obsessively.  So uhhhhh, no I haven't gotten tired of my VCA bracelets.  I don't really wear my sweets much anymore, but I am keeping them because my daughter likes them.  I can see passing them on to little granddaughters too.


----------



## Listopadhygge

I went down to the boutique , hoping to try on perlee signature in rg but they only have it in L size which I am not in love with … not sure if it’s the look or the size that’s not doing it justice … SA was also not the friendliest. 

Then while shopping, this caught my eye from Chaumet . I am now undecided, and the brand Chaumet vs VCA …  any comments?  Which would be a more timeless piece ? I do know ultimate it’s indiv preference but just wanna  hear some thoughts aloud .


----------



## EpiFanatic

Listopadhygge said:


> I went down to the boutique , hoping to try on perlee signature in rg but they only have it in L size which I am not in love with … not sure if it’s the look or the size that’s not doing it justice … SA was also not the friendliest.
> 
> Then while shopping, this caught my eye from Chaumet . I am now undecided, and the brand Chaumet …  any comments?
> 
> View attachment 5414936


One very significant factor in my experience wearing and buying VCA bangles, in particular, if they are not YOUR perfect size, the look can be very different.  I NEVER  liked the signature bangle until I tried it on in my size, which was an XS.  Anything bigger looked awkward and made me feel like I was a little kid playing dress up in my mom's clothes.  Once I tried on the size I liked, which a small fit size, I loved it.  True for both my bangles, the signature and the single row diamond perlee.  The signature is also hard to scratch up due to the perlee edge.  The Chaumet, although cute, I know I would get bored of in a month, and would also scratch up quite easily.  (If that wouldn't bother you then great.)  That's just me and you do you.  But after learning how I got bored of Cartier love bracelets in a short while, this relatively similar in spirit bangle would not hold my interest.


----------



## Listopadhygge

EpiFanatic said:


> One very significant factor in my experience wearing and buying VCA bangles, in particular, if they are not YOUR perfect size, the look can be very different.  I NEVER  liked the signature bangle until I tried it on in my size, which was an XS.  Anything bigger looked awkward and made me feel like I was a little kid playing dress up in my mom's clothes.  Once I tried on the size I liked, which a small fit size, I loved it.  True for both my bangles, the signature and the single row diamond perlee.  The signature is also hard to scratch up due to the perlee edge.  The Chaumet, although cute, I know I would get bored of in a month, and would also scratch up quite easily.  (If that wouldn't bother you then great.)  That's just me and you do you.  But after learning how I got bored of Cartier love bracelets in a short while, this relatively similar in spirit bangle would not hold my interest.


That was exactly how I felt when I tried the bangle that was too large my size! My size is XS too…. the L bangle was down my arm dangling , looking a tad fake


----------



## missie1

tenshix said:


> I didn’t know anything but did some sleuthing on IG since you mentioned the location and found one photo of what the 20 motif and bracelet looks like from user ryan_groove. No info on price or availability but you could have your friend give them a call to ask before going in? I wish I could see it in person!
> 
> This new flagship seems to have a lot of their vintage high jewelry pieces too, the store interior and architecture looks so beautiful.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414533
> View attachment 5414534


I absolutely love this.  Such a great fresh twist on two classic pieces.


----------



## glamourbag

Listopadhygge said:


> That was exactly how I felt when I tried the bangle that was too large my size! My size is XS too…. the L bangle was down my arm dangling , looking a tad fake


I agree with what @EpiFanatic has written above about the size of the Signature. Certainly the correct size makes a difference in how things appear on you and it is worth a try again in your appropriate size.

As for the comparison between Chaumet's above bangle and the VCA Signature bangle: I have to say I prefer VCA by a long shot. This Chaumet looks very plain and simple (no harm meant to those who prefer clean, unfussy, simple esthetics but this is _very_ plain in comparison to VCA's feminine detailing so I dont see this one as an accurate alternative to the Signature). Perhaps a Repossi option would  be  a better comparison for the Chaumet than the Signature. I also think that the Chaumet will be scratched quite easily and while its not an issue for some people; if you are not someone who likes the scratch/patina look, this might not be for you.

With regard to Chaumet as a brand: I think it is a lovely brand and they make some beautiful pieces. I particularly like Chaumet's rose gold shade, but I do find their bangle designs lacking charm (again that is just me personally). They do make some lovely chain designs, though, but since were comparing firm bracelets to firm bracelets I can admit I am not overly captivated by their bangle options. What makes Signature different from the other plain bangle options (such as the above or the Love) is the trim. It is rather plain in its overall appearance but the beaded trim just makes it elevated and refined.

Again, just my personal opinion, but to me, the VCA is superior both visually and functionally.


----------



## Listopadhygge

I am loving all your inputs !


----------



## BigAkoya

cyoo1234 said:


> I hope this isn’t off topic… but I have a question.  What are some other jewelry brands someone like me (who is very new to jewelry) should explore depending on different aesthetics?


Hi!  @nicole0612 made a great suggestion to check out the "other brand" thread.  It has a lot of great suggestions and ideas.

What I did when I first started out was to stare at the collections at Tiffany. Tiffany is very broad and has a bit of many styles of jewelry.  Yet because they are organized by collection, it is very easy to learn and see what jewelry styles you like.  This was really helpful vs. googling everywhere.

I would suggest the following...
First, browse by collection. You will be able to see the style and all the pieces.  You will definitely know by looking at a collection, if you like it, love it, or hate it.  My thoughts on a few collections are (these are my words here, not official Tiffany):
HardWear - Edgey and bold
Victoria - Classic and feminine
Elsa Peretti - Flowing and sensual (all of her pieces have a soft flowing edge, no hard edges)
Atlas - Industrial and crisp
T - Logo and clean 
Schlumberger - Nature and Colorful
Soleste - Classic and Glamorous

Don't judge it based on the metal.  Look at the design.  Look also how the look changes when the metal changes (e.g. RG/YG/WG/plat).  You get the idea.  By doing this, you'll start to know what you like.

But wait, there's more!  That's just the first homework assignment!   

Now that you are familiar with styles, you need to look at pieces from another point of view, by category only, not by collection.
Part two... the second homework assignment...
Go back to the website and sort by category (e.g. ring, necklace, pendant, bracelet).  Look at the pieces and see what you like, love, hate.  It may surprise you that a collection you hated, you now love a ring because now you see it from a different perspective, compared to other rings. 

For me, I really like to stare at the entire collection, then look at an individual piece by category.  It really helps to absorb that piece as it was meant to be in a collection and also worn alone, to help with the "look."

I hope this was helpful.  Now.. on to homework!   

Update: I also want to add, you may not like the Tiffany brand, but that’s not the point.  The idea is to see the styles you like.  You can also pretend what would you choose if Tiffany gave you one free piece!  Or two!  What would you pick?!


----------



## BigAkoya

Listopadhygge said:


> I went down to the boutique , hoping to try on perlee signature in rg but they only have it in L size which I am not in love with … not sure if it’s the look or the size that’s not doing it justice … SA was also not the friendliest.
> 
> Then while shopping, this caught my eye from Chaumet . I am now undecided, and the brand Chaumet vs VCA …  any comments?  Which would be a more timeless piece ? I do know ultimate it’s indiv preference but just wanna  hear some thoughts aloud .
> 
> View attachment 5414936


Hi!  If you find yourself not loving the Perlee signature but you want a crispy look, you may want to try Tiffany T.
Take a peek and see if you like these.  The difference to me in these two T bangles below is they are less metal than the Perlee Signature (the bold metal may also be what you do not like).   T is a bolder look than the Chaumet (Chaumet is a bit delicate to me).  It's all preference of course.

Good luck in your decision!
Here are the two bangles I would suggest you try. The second is my favorite.  There are other variations and other metals (e.g. RG/WG).

Tiffany T diamond hinged bangle in 18k gold, medium. | Tiffany & Co.

Tiffany T pavé diamond hinged bangle in 18k gold, medium. | Tiffany & Co.


----------



## DeryaHm

Listopadhygge said:


> I went down to the boutique , hoping to try on perlee signature in rg but they only have it in L size which I am not in love with … not sure if it’s the look or the size that’s not doing it justice … SA was also not the friendliest.
> 
> Then while shopping, this caught my eye from Chaumet . I am now undecided, and the brand Chaumet vs VCA …  any comments?  Which would be a more timeless piece ? I do know ultimate it’s indiv preference but just wanna  hear some thoughts aloud .
> 
> View attachment 5414936



They’re both beautiful. I love Chaumet. Wish it were available in US


----------



## snnysmm

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  @nicole0612 made a great suggestion to check out the "other brand" thread.  It has a lot of great suggestions and ideas.
> 
> What I did when I first started out was to stare at the collections at Tiffany. Tiffany is very broad and has a bit of many styles of jewelry.  Yet because they are organized by collection, it is very easy to learn and see what jewelry styles you like.  This was really helpful vs. googling everywhere.
> 
> I would suggest the following...
> First, browse by collection. You will be able to see the style and all the pieces.  You will definitely know by looking at a collection, if you like it, love it, or hate it.  My thoughts on a few collections are (these are my words here, not official Tiffany):
> HardWear - Edgey and bold
> Victoria - Classic and feminine
> Elsa Peretti - Flowing and sensual (all of her pieces have a soft flowing edge, no hard edges)
> Atlas - Industrial and crisp
> T - Logo and clean
> Schlumberger - Nature and Colorful
> Soleste - Classic and Glamorous
> 
> Don't judge it based on the metal.  Look at the design.  Look also how the look changes when the metal changes (e.g. RG/YG/WG/plat).  You get the idea.  By doing this, you'll start to know what you like.
> 
> But wait, there's more!  That's just the first homework assignment!
> 
> Now that you are familiar with styles, you need to look at pieces from another point of view, by category only, not by collection.
> Part two... the second homework assignment...
> Go back to the website and sort by category (e.g. ring, necklace, pendant, bracelet).  Look at the pieces and see what you like, love, hate.  It may surprise you that a collection you hated, you now love a ring because now you see it from a different perspective, compared to other rings.
> 
> For me, I really like to stare at the entire collection, then look at an individual piece by category.  It really helps to absorb that piece as it was meant to be in a collection and also worn alone, to help with the "look."
> 
> I hope this was helpful.  Now.. on to homework!
> 
> Update: I also want to add, you may not like the Tiffany brand, but that’s not the point.  The idea is to see the styles you like.  You can also pretend what would you choose if Tiffany gave you one free piece!  Or two!  What would you pick?!



Thank you for this!  I am so excited to explore the website and see what I like.  And what a fun thought — if Tiffany gave me a free piece, what would I pick??

I have always liked Victoria collection.  I actually debated for a long time on getting the earrings, but I didn’t like that the center wasn’t a diamond.  Who can notice once I wear them, but I will and I know it will bother me! Haha.

Thank you.  I never really explored the website or their pieces and I am excited to do this.  Something fun to do!


----------



## BigAkoya

cyoo1234 said:


> Thank you for this!  I am so excited to explore the website and see what I like.  And what a fun thought — if Tiffany gave me a free piece, what would I pick??
> 
> I have always liked Victoria collection.  I actually debated for a long time on getting the earrings, but I didn’t like that the center wasn’t a diamond.  Who can notice once I wear them, but I will and I know it will bother me! Haha.
> 
> Thank you.  I never really explored the website or their pieces and I am excited to do this.  Something fun to do!


Glad this was helpful.  For what it's worth, I think the Victoria earrings are beautiful.  Those earrings are all about the diamonds. Tiffany cuts their marquise diamonds exactly the same, meaning all four diamonds making the X are a perfect match.  People have commented the X is such a simple design, but most vendors who copy it have to source their diamonds from their diamond dealer.  This means one marquise can be fatter, another marquise can be skinnier, yet another marquise can have an off cut making it dull, and yet another marquise may be a different color.  Each Victoria marquise matches.  The mounting of Victoria is also slightly angled to create such a beautiful look.  It's not a flat X mounting.

It's funny you mentioned the center, the "dot."  I have thoughts on dots to share some.    
One of the things I do not like about the VA pave earrings is the metal "dot" in the center.  The idea is a pave look, so why couldn't VCA just put in a tiny diamond to create a pure pave look, similar to the Magic size?  I would love those earrings if it were a VA version for the Magic, but now, I only like them (e.g.  like, love, hate).

For Victoria though, I love the "dot."  I think it adds to the beauty of the piece.  This one dot acts as a shared prong to all four marquises, very clean, minimal metal.  Victoria is not meant to be a pave look, it is four gorgeous marquise diamonds in a X.  If the center had a diamond, my guess is more metal would be needed to set the round center diamond and also the edge of each four of the marquises.  That's a lot of metal in the center, and I think it would take away from the beauty of the X look.  

Anyway, that's just my thought to share for another way to look at Victoria.  I think the Victoria is beautiful.  Maybe you will give it a second chance and find some "love" for Victoria.


----------



## Happyish

EpiFanatic said:


> One very significant factor in my experience wearing and buying VCA bangles, in particular, if they are not YOUR perfect size, the look can be very different.  I NEVER  liked the signature bangle until I tried it on in my size, which was an XS.  Anything bigger looked awkward and made me feel like I was a little kid playing dress up in my mom's clothes.  Once I tried on the size I liked, which a small fit size, I loved it.  True for both my bangles, the signature and the single row diamond perlee.  The signature is also hard to scratch up due to the perlee edge.  The Chaumet, although cute, I know I would get bored of in a month, and would also scratch up quite easily.  (If that wouldn't bother you then great.)  That's just me and you do you.  But after learning how I got bored of Cartier love bracelets in a short while, this relatively similar in spirit bangle would not hold my interest.


Agree. 100% . . . .


----------



## Happyish

Listopadhygge said:


> I went down to the boutique , hoping to try on perlee signature in rg but they only have it in L size which I am not in love with … not sure if it’s the look or the size that’s not doing it justice … SA was also not the friendliest.
> 
> Then while shopping, this caught my eye from Chaumet . I am now undecided, and the brand Chaumet vs VCA …  any comments?  Which would be a more timeless piece ? I do know ultimate it’s indiv preference but just wanna  hear some thoughts aloud .
> 
> View attachment 5414936


While I like simple jewelry, this is much too plain for my tastes. I'm sure it's expensive, but there aren't enough design details (for me) to make it look interesting.
Further, with that mirrored-finish, it's will show every scratch and scrape immediately. There is no way this is going to look good if worn on any kind of regular basis so that's something to think about.
Re VCA, I love the Perlee line, and as @EpiFanatic mentions, it has the beaded border. Not only does this give it interest, it acts as a protectant.
Further, VCA is immediately recognizable and will hold its' value. I'm not so sure about Chaumet.
I have another question though--are you buying what you love or are you buying based on what you can afford right now? In other words, if you had more money at your disposal is this what you would choose? If not, I say wait. However, if you love this, go for it!


----------



## Listopadhygge

Happyish said:


> While I like simple jewelry, this is much too plain for my tastes. I'm sure it's expensive, but there aren't enough design details (for me) to make it look interesting.
> Further, with that mirrored-finish, it's will show every scratch and scrape immediately. There is no way this is going to look good if worn on any kind of regular basis so that's something to think about.
> Re VCA, I love the Perlee line, and as @EpiFanatic mentions, it has the beaded border. Not only does this give it interest, it acts as a protectant.
> Further, VCA is immediately recognizable and will hold its' value. I'm not so sure about Chaumet.
> I have another question though--are you buying what you love or are you buying based on what you can afford right now? In other words, if you had more money at your disposal is this what you would choose? If not, I say wait. However, if you love this, go for it!


Yes I am looking for something I would love , not so much on the affordability.  The bummer is as mentioned , the L size VCA didn’t look great on me . And there’s no visibility when stocks for XS will come in to be able to try. But I do have the option to order via their e-boutique.

as much as the Chaumet one caught my eye , i agree with you ladies that it’s simple, nothing fancy.  It’s also more pricey than the VCA by 10% hence for something simple , concern be also would it hold my interest for long …. I feel like I am giving answers to myself  heeheee


----------



## RDR

Hello Guys, I bought my second set of yellow gold onyx earrings, I had MOP yellow gold previously, there is a slight variation in color, MOP look more yellowish whereas Black stone looks little less yellow, Is this variation normal or should i get my piece exchanged?


----------



## sunshineshiney

RDR said:


> Hello Guys, I bought my second set of yellow gold onyx earrings, I had MOP yellow gold previously, there is a slight variation in color, MOP look more yellowish whereas Black stone looks little less yellow, Is this variation normal or should i get my piece exchanged?



I have a YG Blue Agate and YG Guilloché. I noticed a slight difference in my YG variation as well. It never bothered me though (maybe because I had a more concerning issue when I received my Blue Agate bracelet). But I figured different stone colors will cause some variation to the human eye in the YG (and even WG) with light bouncing off of the stone. 

When I stack my YG Blue Agate with my RG Cartier, the YG on the Blue can sometimes appear more rose gold-ish to my eyes. 

I think for peace of mind, you should bring this up with your SA and see what they say.


----------



## lvmon

BigAkoya said:


> Glad this was helpful.  For what it's worth, I think the Victoria earrings are beautiful.  Those earrings are all about the diamonds. Tiffany cuts their marquise diamonds exactly the same, meaning all four diamonds making the X are a perfect match.  People have commented the X is such a simple design, but most vendors who copy it have to source their diamonds from their diamond dealer.  This means one marquise can be fatter, another marquise can be skinnier, yet another marquise can have an off cut making it dull, and yet another marquise may be a different color.  Each Victoria marquise matches.  The mounting of Victoria is also slightly angled to create such a beautiful look.  It's not a flat X mounting.
> 
> It's funny you mentioned the center, the "dot."  I have thoughts on dots to share some.
> One of the things I do not like about the VA pave earrings is the metal "dot" in the center.  The idea is a pave look, so why couldn't VCA just put in a tiny diamond to create a pure pave look, similar to the Magic size?  I would love those earrings if it were a VA version for the Magic, but now, I only like them (e.g.  like, love, hate).
> 
> For Victoria though, I love the "dot."  I think it adds to the beauty of the piece.  This one dot acts as a shared prong to all four marquises, very clean, minimal metal.  Victoria is not meant to be a pave look, it is four gorgeous marquise diamonds in a X.  If the center had a diamond, my guess is more metal would be needed to set the round center diamond and also the edge of each four of the marquises.  That's a lot of metal in the center, and I think it would take away from the beauty of the X look.
> 
> Anyway, that's just my thought to share for another way to look at Victoria.  I think the Victoria is beautiful.  Maybe you will give it a second chance and find some "love" for Victoria.


I have medium size Victoria earrings and I wear them a lot. The setting of the diamonds are raised up and angled slightly, making the diamonds appear floating with minimum hardware as described by @BigAkoya.


----------



## RDR

sunshineshiney said:


> I have a YG Blue Agate and YG Guilloché. I noticed a slight difference in my YG variation as well. It never bothered me though (maybe because I had a more concerning issue when I received my Blue Agate bracelet). But I figured different stone colors will cause some variation to the human eye in the YG (and even WG) with light bouncing off of the stone.
> 
> When I stack my YG Blue Agate with my RG Cartier, the YG on the Blue can sometimes appear more rose gold-ish to my eyes.
> 
> I think for peace of mind, you should bring this up with your SA and see what they say.


I think you are right, colors definitely affect how the gold appears to the eye. I will contact SA.


----------



## DeryaHm

lvmon said:


> I have medium size Victoria earrings and I wear them a lot. The setting of the diamonds are raised up and angled slightly, making the diamonds appear floating with minimum hardware as described by @BigAkoya.



Now I’m wondering if my Victoria pieces are defective… does no one else have trouble with sharp dots?


----------



## lvmon

Safa said:


> Now I’m wondering if my Victoria pieces are defective… does no one else have trouble with sharp dots?


@Safa, you mean the 4 pointed corners? They don’t bother me!


----------



## Happyish

RDR said:


> I think you are right, colors definitely affect how the gold appears to the eye. I will contact SA.


That's certainly true, but I've noticed that even new, there can be a variation in the color of the gold. A friend bought two 10 YG motifs one a few months apart from the other, and the color differed. (She's a wonderful client and her SA exchanged both for two that matched.)

This is the result, in part, of the oxidation process. Exposure to air, the oil in your hand, weather conditions such as humidity, amongst other things, will cause the color to change. This is a natural process. Polishing can sometimes equalize the color.

It is also possible that the difference you see is a function of minuscule differences in the gold components. 18k carat gold is labeled 750. That means that the gold component is 750 parts per thousand, with the balance being comprised of other components. This is done for two reasons. First, 100% gold is very soft. The other parts are there to give it strength. Second, gold is brassy in color. The additives are used to change the color. In white gold, a large component of the remaining 25% is nickel silver or palladium. That gives it the white color. In pink gold, it's copper. There are other alloys too. However, even a 1% difference in the mixture can alter appearance. Thus, even the best quality control can result in an infinitesimal difference in color that can, depending on how sensitive you are, be detectable.

Therefore, if you want two items to match, best to buy them at the same time, or bring in one piece when you're picking the next, use them equally, and store them in the same wrapping and in same place. In other words, one wrapped in a felt bag, as distinguished from a suede pouch or a box may age differently from one stored in a plastic bag. However, even assuming these precautions are taken, over time, they can oxidize differently.

This is not unlike dry-cleaning a suit. If you have a skirt cleaned without the jacket, after a while you'll notice a difference between the two. However, if the skirt and jacket were cut from fabric with a different dye-lots, the differences will always be perceptible.

Finally, even if there are slight differences, you still have a beautiful piece of jewelry. I have a set of vintage VCA brooches, both yellow gold. One is brighter than the other. Oh well. I wear them and love them and remember too, that these differences are a reflection of the lives they had with other people who owned  and loved them that came before me.


----------



## Happyish

Listopadhygge said:


> Yes I am looking for something I would love , not so much on the affordability.  The bummer is as mentioned , the L size VCA didn’t look great on me . And there’s no visibility when stocks for XS will come in to be able to try. But I do have the option to order via their e-boutique.
> 
> as much as the Chaumet one caught my eye , i agree with you ladies that it’s simple, nothing fancy.  It’s also more pricey than the VCA by 10% hence for something simple , concern be also would it hold my interest for long …. I feel like I am giving answers to myself  heeheee


Ah! An XS! It's worth the wait as a large is so comparatively ridiculous it won't give you a correct impression. I say from experience as I'm an XS small too.


----------



## thepoohbear

My SA just texted me that the 5 pendant guilloche bracelet I inquired about a couple months back is finally available… but I already bought a JUC to layer with my love. I really love a minimalistic look, will it be too much? Or will it be weird if I wear the guilloche bracelet on the other wrist? Maybe with a watch.


----------



## DeryaHm

lvmon said:


> @Safa, you mean the 4 pointed corners? They don’t bother me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415582
> View attachment 5415583



Yes! The earrings are not bad because except certain unusual situations, like stretching out to lay on my shoulder they don’t touch skin. On the ring there are lots of them and they are very painful digging into the next door fingers. Or if I forget and hold the dog leash in that hand for example ouch! It’s bled when I wear the ring too long!


----------



## pinky7129

thepoohbear said:


> My SA just texted me that the 5 pendant guilloche bracelet I inquired about a couple months back is finally available… but I already bought a JUC to layer with my love. I really love a minimalistic look, will it be too much? Or will it be weird if I wear the guilloche bracelet on the other wrist? Maybe with a watch.


Def go in and take a look!
I’m going to wear my hammered gold on my left, while my love and tennis and whatnot are on my right


----------



## Listopadhygge

Happyish said:


> Ah! An XS! It's worth the wait as a large is so comparatively ridiculous it won't give you a correct impression. I say from experience as I'm an XS small too.


I ordered XS piece yesterday ! Thanks for everyone’s inputs .  Waiting excitedly for it .  Now my eyes are roving for a motif bracelet to layer with it ….aaarrgh


----------



## Listopadhygge

Can I ask ladies with the Perlee signature bracelet, do you take it off daily say for gym workout ? Will it loosen the clasp overtime ?


----------



## Happyish

Listopadhygge said:


> Can I ask ladies with the Perlee signature bracelet, do you take it off daily say for gym workout ? Will it loosen the clasp overtime ?


I wore mine daily for years, but I did not keep it on during workouts. I put it on before I left the house and took it off when I returned. Over time, the clasp needed repair. VCA took care of it--I don't remember if there was a charge or not. 

But keep your paperwork, just in case. They won't perform any repairs unless they can confirm proof of purchase. If you purchased the piece from a different store they should have the serial number in their system--even so, they may still demand paperwork. However, you'll certainly need it if you purchased from an outside vendor such as Neiman's.


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> It's funny you mentioned the center, the "dot."  I have thoughts on dots to share some.
> One of the things I do not like about the VA pave earrings is the metal "dot" in the center.  The idea is a pave look, so why couldn't VCA just put in a tiny diamond to create a pure pave look, similar to the Magic size?  I would love those earrings if it were a VA version for the Magic, but now, I only like them (e.g.  like, love, hate).



As someone who has now lived with an SO pair of YG Pave Magic Earrings without the dot for a few years now, my opinion on this issue has changed. While I love my special earrings, sometimes I wish that they included this design point. I think there is a visual reason why they have the dot on the metal and the pave pieces; it’s not just about the pave. But I’m happy with these.

The thing I *really* don’t understand is why the Magic Pave earrings in YG are actually smaller than the Magic Pave in WG.


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> As someone who has now lived with an SO pair of YG Pave Magic Earrings without the dot for a few years now, my opinion on this issue has changed. While I love my special earrings, sometimes I wish that they included this design point. I think there is a visual reason why they have the dot on the metal and the pave pieces; it’s not just about the pave. But I’m happy with these.
> 
> The thing I *really* don’t understand is why the Magic Pave earrings in YG are actually smaller than the Magic Pave in WG.


I may one day cave on VA WG pave earrings as I cannot seem to find a buddy for my WG Clover.  There is nothing in the Perlee collection for me that I can make a set.  Zippo.  I don't wear short pendants, don't stack bangles, don't wear band rings, and don't wear hoop earrings.  That pretty much wipes out Perlee for me.     I love the band ring, I think it's gorgeous, but band rings are not me, so sadly, no matching ring.

I may get the VA WG pave earrings as that seems to be the closest match to have set (like my Lotus earrings ). I'm not even an earring person truth be told.  The dot is so annoying, but I still do "like" those earrings.  

It's odd how the YG and WG Magic are different sizes.  I wonder which earring is the same size as your Magic pendant, or maybe the pendant is yet another size.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> I may one day cave on VA WG pave earrings as I cannot seem to find a buddy for my WG Clover.  There is nothing in the Perlee collection for me that I can make a set.  Zippo.  I don't wear short pendants, don't stack bangles, don't wear band rings, and don't wear hoop earrings.  That pretty much wipes out Perlee for me.     I love the band ring, I think it's gorgeous, but band rings are not me, so sadly, no matching ring.
> 
> I may get the VA WG pave earrings as that seems to be the closest match to have set (like my Lotus earrings ). I'm not even an earring person truth be told.  The dot is so annoying, but I still do "like" those earrings.
> 
> It's odd how the YG and WG Magic are different sizes.  I wonder which earring is the same size as your Magic pendant, or maybe the pendant is yet another size.


Maybe you can special order w/o the dot?
Finally, I understanding they are phasing out the Magic collection so perhaps now would be a good time to order as opposed to never.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Maybe you can special order w/o the dot?
> Finally, I understanding they are phasing out the Magic collection so perhaps now would be a good time to order as opposed to never.


If I get the earrings, I would be getting them to match the Clover bangle, so the dot is preferred to match. 

I am surprised VCA is phasing it out Magic.  It must not sell very well.  For me, Magic is a bit logo-y, so I am good as I don't want anything Magic.  There was one Magic I considered which was the Magic pave BTF ring, but again, a bit too logo-y for my preference.

Are you getting anything?  I think you probably have everything Magic already!


----------



## DS2006

Happyish said:


> Maybe you can special order w/o the dot?
> Finally, I understanding they are phasing out the Magic collection so perhaps now would be a good time to order as opposed to never.


Do you mean all Magic??? I did hear they aren’t making the yg Magic pave earrings any longer (which I think is insane!), but I can’t imagine phasing it all out! Very curious about what you were told!

I love the dot in the clover. That’s as iconic VCA as you can get! I love my wg pave VA earrings!


----------



## Listopadhygge

anyone has pics showing VCA perlee signature layer with 5 motif bracelet?
is it comfortable to wear both for daily ?


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> If I get the earrings, I would be getting them to match the Clover bangle, so the dot is preferred to match.
> 
> I am surprised VCA is phasing it out Magic.  It must not sell very well.  For me, Magic is a bit logo-y, so I am good as I don't want anything Magic.  There was one Magic I considered which was the Magic pave BTF ring, but again, a bit too logo-y for my preference.
> 
> Are you getting anything?  I think you probably have everything Magic already!


No, I have very little in the Magic and unless something surprising comes along, I don't plan on adding more. One of the earliest pieces I bought was the YG Magic Pave alhambra earrings. That was a wonderful addition as it pairs with most of my Alhambra.

I've never thought of the Alhambra as logo-y, just recognizable. I love that the earrings are the same pattern, but different in that they're larger. Perhaps I would feel differently if I wore more pieces-but the most I wear together are necklace(s) and earrings. That's it.

Hope you get the earrings. I can't believe you've held out this long. They'll match all your Alhambra, they're lovely and so easy to wear that you'll wonder why you waited so long. And it makes a set . . . A total no-brainer when you get dressed.


----------



## DS2006

Listopadhygge said:


> anyone has pics showing VCA perlee signature layer with 5 motif bracelet?
> is it comfortable to wear both for daily ?



Here are some threads to look through:






						Please show me your VCA Alhambra 5 motive stacking?
					

can you please show me your VCA bracelet stacking? I was wondering to see how three or four diffrent VCA Alhambra will look together on the wrist? TIA !!:smile1:




					forum.purseblog.com
				









						spinoff! what do you layer with your VCA 5 motif bracelets?
					

A spinoff thread to etk123's thread for layering with love bangles! What do you layer your 5 motif's with? Please post pics! Thanks to etk123 for the thread inspiration.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Glitterbomb

I found a pair of YG pave magic alhambra earrings on ann's fabulous finds and I grabbed them! They are on layaway and I have my final payment coming up soon. So excited! I love the WG pave magic alhambra earrings so I'm hoping I will love these as well.


----------



## Listopadhygge

Received my perlee signature bracelet (just took 3 biz days, delivered in a giganormous green box) ! The bracelet so beautifully well made and yes, so right about sizing making the world of difference ! XS size is perfect .


----------



## kelsenia

Need an opinion…especially for the WG VCA women here.
I want to get my mom a pave WG pendant. In particular, I think she would like one of the floral collections. I don’t see her wearing this everyday and I think she would use it more for special occasions. What do you guys think about the 3-flower Socrates, small frivole, single small lotus or three lotus pendants?
Does anyone have the Socrates one and can share if the clip is hard to manage?


----------



## Glitterbomb

kelsenia said:


> Need an opinion…especially for the WG VCA women here.
> I want to get my mom a pave WG pendant. In particular, I think she would like one of the floral collections. I don’t see her wearing this everyday and I think she would use it more for special occasions. What do you guys think about the 3-flower Socrates, small frivole, single small lotus or three lotus pendants?
> Does anyone have the Socrates one and can share if the clip is hard to manage?



That is so kind of you! I'm sure your mom will love any of those options! I vote for the small pave frivole. It's absolutely gorgeous and has a lot of presence.


----------



## EpiFanatic

kelsenia said:


> Need an opinion…especially for the WG VCA women here.
> I want to get my mom a pave WG pendant. In particular, I think she would like one of the floral collections. I don’t see her wearing this everyday and I think she would use it more for special occasions. What do you guys think about the 3-flower Socrates, small frivole, single small lotus or three lotus pendants?
> Does anyone have the Socrates one and can share if the clip is hard to manage?


I would choose the small frivole or the lotus.  I actually quite like the lotus, but it's not to everyone's taste.  Most people would choose the frivole.  The Socrate may be too whimsical and I would prefer the frivole or lotus for dressier events.


----------



## Listopadhygge

Do you ladies switch the watch to the right hand, so that you can handle the clasps of bracelets on the left hand easier ?


----------



## DeryaHm

Listopadhygge said:


> Can I ask ladies with the Perlee signature bracelet, do you take it off daily say for gym workout ? Will it loosen the clasp overtime ?



On days I’m wearing it I leave my clover on for yoga, which I still do at home. Looking at it gives me good motivation


----------



## DeryaHm

EpiFanatic said:


> I would choose the small frivole or the lotus.  I actually quite like the lotus, but it's not to everyone's taste.  Most people would choose the frivole.  The Socrate may be too whimsical and I would prefer the frivole or lotus for dressier events.



I had the Socrate. A very rare return. (Maybe the only one? Actually one of two ever) It was a quarantine online order and when it arrived it looked to me like something for a preteen. I love the Socrate earrings (cluster), but the combination of the very small size and the whimsical design said school dance, first communion, quinceanera to me more than “grown lady”.

A caveat that this could be about me. I am quite tall and have lots of thick long hair. So it could be quite different on someone with a different look or style


----------



## DS2006

kelsenia said:


> Need an opinion…especially for the WG VCA women here.
> I want to get my mom a pave WG pendant. In particular, I think she would like one of the floral collections. I don’t see her wearing this everyday and I think she would use it more for special occasions. What do you guys think about the 3-flower Socrates, small frivole, single small lotus or three lotus pendants?
> Does anyone have the Socrates one and can share if the clip is hard to manage?


Frivole would be my favorite out of those options!


----------



## HAPPYHAHA

Newbie here! I ordered and paid in full for a pair of YG guilloche vintage earrings in Sydney. This was late March and I still haven’t got it yet. My SA did tell me it will take a couple of months… anyone have any ideas about stock atm? Esp the guilloche


----------



## Listopadhygge

If I am keen to purchase a VCA motif bracelet to layer with my new Perlee signature RG (is it nice?), any recommendations which would be a nice combo? is onyx too harsh ?

I am petite , with small wrist . Will the 6motif bracelet be better for layering ?

Anyone with experience , care to share some tips ( I have looked thru 2 threads on layering of motif bracelets, but didn’t find many with perlee signature in RG..)?


----------



## changsu3141

Listopadhygge said:


> If I am keen to purchase a VCA motif bracelet to layer with my new Perlee signature RG (is it nice?), any recommendations which would be a nice combo? is onyx too harsh ?
> 
> I am petite , with small wrist . Will the 6motif bracelet be better for layering ?
> 
> Anyone with experience , care to share some tips ( I have looked thru 2 threads on layering of motif bracelets, but didn’t find many with perlee signature in RG..)?


I tried both peeler signature in RG and YG with my Onyx bracelet. I think they look very nice together, not harsh at all.


----------



## snnysmm

BigAkoya said:


> Glad this was helpful.  For what it's worth, I think the Victoria earrings are beautiful.  Those earrings are all about the diamonds. Tiffany cuts their marquise diamonds exactly the same, meaning all four diamonds making the X are a perfect match.  People have commented the X is such a simple design, but most vendors who copy it have to source their diamonds from their diamond dealer.  This means one marquise can be fatter, another marquise can be skinnier, yet another marquise can have an off cut making it dull, and yet another marquise may be a different color.  Each Victoria marquise matches.  The mounting of Victoria is also slightly angled to create such a beautiful look.  It's not a flat X mounting.
> 
> It's funny you mentioned the center, the "dot."  I have thoughts on dots to share some.
> One of the things I do not like about the VA pave earrings is the metal "dot" in the center.  The idea is a pave look, so why couldn't VCA just put in a tiny diamond to create a pure pave look, similar to the Magic size?  I would love those earrings if it were a VA version for the Magic, but now, I only like them (e.g.  like, love, hate).
> 
> For Victoria though, I love the "dot."  I think it adds to the beauty of the piece.  This one dot acts as a shared prong to all four marquises, very clean, minimal metal.  Victoria is not meant to be a pave look, it is four gorgeous marquise diamonds in a X.  If the center had a diamond, my guess is more metal would be needed to set the round center diamond and also the edge of each four of the marquises.  That's a lot of metal in the center, and I think it would take away from the beauty of the X look.
> 
> Anyway, that's just my thought to share for another way to look at Victoria.  I think the Victoria is beautiful.  Maybe you will give it a second chance and find some "love" for Victoria.



I finished my homework.  I had always thought Victoria was my favorite collection from Tiffany and now I know it is.  I guess it makes sense because Victoria is quite feminine and I love VCA, which is also quite feminine.  I also appreciate that you described different collections.  Now I can describe my jewelry preference — feminine! (And sometimes blingy and colorful)

I love to wear simple neutral clothes with a pop of color or bling.  Now you got me thinking about pave earrings!  I don’t wear earrings (I had a bad experience with a certain brands earrings, ear got infected… it was a whole big thing) other than my surgical titanium earrings I got from a piercing shop lol but now I want to try out the pave VCA earrings….


----------



## DS2006

HAPPYHAHA said:


> Newbie here! I ordered and paid in full for a pair of YG guilloche vintage earrings in Sydney. This was late March and I still haven’t got it yet. My SA did tell me it will take a couple of months… anyone have any ideas about stock atm? Esp the guilloche


Unfortunately no one can answer that question in a way that will help you better anticipate your wait time. The boutiques do not even know what's coming in until it arrives. We've seen orders filled in days and other times it can be several months.  It does seem that more stock is arriving in US boutiques, but they are nowhere close to having stock like they did pre-pandemic.


----------



## BigAkoya

kelsenia said:


> Need an opinion…especially for the WG VCA women here.
> I want to get my mom a pave WG pendant. In particular, I think she would like one of the floral collections. I don’t see her wearing this everyday and I think she would use it more for special occasions. What do you guys think about the 3-flower Socrates, small frivole, single small lotus or three lotus pendants?
> Does anyone have the Socrates one and can share if the clip is hard to manage?


For mom, I would go with either small Frivole or Lotus.  I think the others are bit dainty.  
I also want to add if mom dresses very classic, I would go with Lotus.  If she dresses more creative, I would go with Frivole. 
I say this because my mom is very simple.  She's not a jewelry lover, but if I got something for her, she would prefer Lotus.  My mom would think Frivole is a bit on the young, whimsical side.  

One last thought... is this mom's first piece of VCA?  If yes, she may like the VA pave.  It seems many start with Alhambra as their first piece to appreciate the brand.  She may also be more inclined to wear a VA pendant daily vs. saving it for a special occasion, which is often too few and far between. 

For me, I personally would not give my mom something to be worn for special occasions only.  I feel it's such a shame and waste for bling to just sit in a jewelry box.  If mom wears earrings, you could even given her a VA WG MOP set (pendant and earrings).  Super casual, and she could wear that daily. 

Just some thoughts.  Hope it was helpful.


----------



## BigAkoya

cyoo1234 said:


> I finished my homework.  I had always thought Victoria was my favorite collection from Tiffany and now I know it is.  I guess it makes sense because Victoria is quite feminine and I love VCA, which is also quite feminine.  I also appreciate that you described different collections.  Now I can describe my jewelry preference — feminine! (And sometimes blingy and colorful)
> 
> I love to wear simple neutral clothes with a pop of color or bling.  Now you got me thinking about pave earrings!  I don’t wear earrings (I had a bad experience with a certain brands earrings, ear got infected… it was a whole big thing) other than my surgical titanium earrings I got from a piercing shop lol but now I want to try out the pave VCA earrings….


Nice!  I'm so glad you still love Victoria!
I definitely think you should try on the VA pave earrings.  You may fall in love.  If you are not an earring person, you may find them a bit big.  They will be huge compared to Victoria.  You may also want to try on the Alhambra Sweets in pave just for comparison.

Finally, if I may share one more tidbit about Victoria...
When the Victoria line came out, it was all about love and romance. It is the most obvious in the Alternating Ring which is a bunch of Xs & Os (hugs & kisses).  The SA back then told me it was hugs & kisses forever, for an eternity.  Is that not super romantic and mushy?  I love love love that ring and what it symbolizes!  Victoria has since morphed to expand to nature and appeal to a broader audience.  They now use the marquise to represent it as vines/leaves in their new pieces.  
For me... I'm not buying this new theme... I'm sticking with the Xs & Os! 
Here is the ring I am talking about:   Tiffany Victoria® Platinum and Diamond Alternating Ring | Tiffany & Co.
Okay, I'll zip it now on Victoria.


----------



## snnysmm

BigAkoya said:


> Nice!  I'm so glad you still love Victoria!
> I definitely think you should try on the VA pave earrings.  You may fall in love.  If you are not an earring person, you may find them a bit big.  They will be huge compared to Victoria.  You may also want to try on the Alhambra Sweets in pave just for comparison.
> 
> Finally, if I may share one more tidbit about Victoria...
> When the Victoria line came out, it was all about love and romance. It is the most obvious in the Alternating Ring which is a bunch of Xs & Os (hugs & kisses).  The SA back then told me it was hugs & kisses forever, for an eternity.  Is that not super romantic and mushy?  I love love love that ring and what it symbolizes!  Victoria has since morphed to expand to nature and appeal to a broader audience.  They now use the marquise to represent it as vines/leaves in their new pieces.
> For me... I'm not buying this new theme... I'm sticking with the Xs & Os!
> Here is the ring I am talking about:   Tiffany Victoria® Platinum and Diamond Alternating Ring | Tiffany & Co.
> Okay, I'll zip it now on Victoria.



XOXO… it totally makes sense now!

I definitely will look into VA earrings.  I definitely want a pave piece (or pieces lol) from VCA because I’ve heard their settings are next level.  If I wore earrings, Frivole pave earrings and pave between the finger rings (metal TBD) would make my set…

…and well, I just might have to start wearing earrings! Lol


----------



## EpiFanatic

Listopadhygge said:


> Do you ladies switch the watch to the right hand, so that you can handle the clasps of bracelets on the left hand easier ?


I don't.  I just practice until I can do it.


----------



## mikimoto007

I went to see the Two butterfly necklace today.....regrettably I loved it. The 3 flower frivole was supposed to be my next piece...but I loved the butterfly. I thought it would be a bit young and girlish for me but it just whimsical and elegant....I love how it sits at a tilt. Need to deliberate a bit more but seriously considering it.


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> It's odd how the YG and WG Magic are different sizes.  I wonder which earring is the same size as your Magic pendant, or maybe the pendant is yet another size.



I will check. I know my SO YG Pave Magic Earrings are basically just cast from the WG mold, so it’s the same size and look as the WG Magic. I will see if the pave Magic pendant is the same size. The pendant is also an SO and, I assume, also cast from the WG mold.



Happyish said:


> Finally, I understanding they are phasing out the Magic collection so perhaps now would be a good time to order as opposed to never.





DS2006 said:


> Do you mean all Magic??? I did hear they aren’t making the yg Magic pave earrings any longer (which I think is insane!), but I can’t imagine phasing it all out! Very curious about what you were told!



I asked my SA. She said absolutely not.


----------



## DS2006

@Notorious Pink  That's great to know!  But the yg Magic pave earrings have not even been on the website for some time. Does your SA know why they are not on the site?  So that means we can pay for those and get them eventually?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Listopadhygge said:


> How long have you had your Perlee bracelets?


@Listopadhygge it’s been 3-4 years I think, maybe a little more.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Happyish said:


> The jewelry, the bags, the scarves! All perfectly coordinated. What a pleasure to see. Thank you for posting.


Thank you so much @Happyish … sorry just coming back from vacation hence my super late reply!


----------



## eternallove4bag

nightbefore said:


> Btw a funny story about this one, so I sent the last photo to my F to ask which one he likes the most. Not that I am anywhere near to buying the single row but I was just curious about his opinion. He thought it was my arm trying them on   So he asked if I bought both of them and I said no, it is not me. He said it looked very much like my wrist and asked if this was a hint for my upcoming bday  For sure, he has no idea about the price and what kinda trouble he put himself into but I just found it cute and silly


Hehe super cute @nightbefore my hubby is the same. Once the sticker shock wears off it’s more bearable for him but he still gulps a little bit every time I take him bag or bling  shopping


----------



## Happyish

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much @Happyish … sorry just coming back from vacation hence my super late reply!


No worries! Hope you had a really great time.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Happyish said:


> No worries! Hope you had a really great time.


Thank you, I did. Took a complete break from social media and it was good for the soul and wallet


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you, I did. Took a complete break from social media and it was good for the soul and wallet


Glad you had a great vacation. Welcome back!


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> Glad you had a great vacation. Welcome back!


Thank you so much @rosebean I did … was visiting my family after 3 years and it was so therapeutic. I wanted to be selfish and spend every waking hour with them without any diversions. I succeeded!


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehe super cute @nightbefore my hubby is the same. Once the sticker shock wears off it’s more bearable for him but he still gulps a little bit every time I take him bag or bling  shopping


Here's a tip... next time you take him jewelry shopping, show him high jewelry.
Anything he sees after that is a bargain!    

When I first got into bags years ago, he was like "that much for a bag?"  Now he's like "what other colors are you getting?"  

He has trained me too, but his technique is different than mine.  He tells me a story of how rare/beautiful/one-of-a-kind the item he wants is.  Then says, "but no, it's too much."  Then he brings it up again a few days later with a puppy dog eyes and says "it is so nice, I would love to have it."  Then I say "did you get it yet?"  He has trained me too.


----------



## rosebean

BigAkoya said:


> Here's a tip... next time you take him jewelry shopping, show him high jewelry.
> Anything he sees after that is a bargain!
> 
> When I first got into bags years ago, he was like "that much for a bag?"  Now he's like "what other colors are you getting?"
> 
> He has trained me too, but his technique is different than mine.  He tells me a story of how rare/beautiful/one-of-a-kind the item he wants is.  Then says, "but no, it's too much."  Then he brings it up again a few days later with a puppy dog eyes and says "it is so nice, I would love to have it."  Then I say "did you get it yet?"  He has trained me too.


very cute couple! well, that's how couple learn from each other and grow together!


----------



## kelsenia

Glitterbomb said:


> That is so kind of you! I'm sure your mom will love any of those options! I vote for the small pave frivole. It's absolutely gorgeous and has a lot of presence.





EpiFanatic said:


> I would choose the small frivole or the lotus.  I actually quite like the lotus, but it's not to everyone's taste.  Most people would choose the frivole.  The Socrate may be too whimsical and I would prefer the frivole or lotus for dressier events.





Safa said:


> I had the Socrate. A very rare return. (Maybe the only one? Actually one of two ever) It was a quarantine online order and when it arrived it looked to me like something for a preteen. I love the Socrate earrings (cluster), but the combination of the very small size and the whimsical design said school dance, first communion, quinceanera to me more than “grown lady”.
> 
> A caveat that this could be about me. I am quite tall and have lots of thick long hair. So it could be quite different on someone with a different look or style





DS2006 said:


> Frivole would be my favorite out of those options!





BigAkoya said:


> For mom, I would go with either small Frivole or Lotus.  I think the others are bit dainty.
> I also want to add if mom dresses very classic, I would go with Lotus.  If she dresses more creative, I would go with Frivole.
> I say this because my mom is very simple.  She's not a jewelry lover, but if I got something for her, she would prefer Lotus.  My mom would think Frivole is a bit on the young, whimsical side.
> 
> One last thought... is this mom's first piece of VCA?  If yes, she may like the VA pave.  It seems many start with Alhambra as their first piece to appreciate the brand.  She may also be more inclined to wear a VA pendant daily vs. saving it for a special occasion, which is often too few and far between.
> 
> For me, I personally would not give my mom something to be worn for special occasions only.  I feel it's such a shame and waste for bling to just sit in a jewelry box.  If mom wears earrings, you could even given her a VA WG MOP set (pendant and earrings).  Super casual, and she could wear that daily.
> 
> Just some thoughts.  Hope it was helpful.


Thanks everyone for the advice! I initally was really leaning towards the socrate but after reading these I decided to go with the three flower lotus. I also think she would find the clip of the socrate hard to use, which would likely deter her from wearing it. I think the lotus is more her style compared to the frivole, although she does wear a RG pave mini frivole necklace and bracelet everyday. I personally prefer the frivole for myself but I am obviously much younger than my mom. She also tends to like things that arent as common to see and the lotus is certainly less common than the frivole!
I wasnt expecting to gravitate towards the three flower lotus but it is really beautiful, I think it has a lot more dimension than the single option, regardless of size.
@BigAkoya I got her the hammered RG VA pendant a while ago as a gift and she wears that every day! She really doesn't have a lot of fine jewelry so I thought it would be nice to give her something special that she could wear more frequently now that plays, broadway, restaurants, parties, events etc. are opening up again.


----------



## kelsenia

mikimoto007 said:


> I went to see the Two butterfly necklace today.....regrettably I loved it. The 3 flower frivole was supposed to be my next piece...but I loved the butterfly. I thought it would be a bit young and girlish for me but it just whimsical and elegant....I love how it sits at a tilt. Need to deliberate a bit more but seriously considering it.


Which version did you see? such a beautiful collection!!


----------



## DeryaHm

BigAkoya said:


> Nice!  I'm so glad you still love Victoria!
> I definitely think you should try on the VA pave earrings.  You may fall in love.  If you are not an earring person, you may find them a bit big.  They will be huge compared to Victoria.  You may also want to try on the Alhambra Sweets in pave just for comparison.
> 
> Finally, if I may share one more tidbit about Victoria...
> When the Victoria line came out, it was all about love and romance. It is the most obvious in the Alternating Ring which is a bunch of Xs & Os (hugs & kisses).  The SA back then told me it was hugs & kisses forever, for an eternity.  Is that not super romantic and mushy?  I love love love that ring and what it symbolizes!  Victoria has since morphed to expand to nature and appeal to a broader audience.  They now use the marquise to represent it as vines/leaves in their new pieces.
> For me... I'm not buying this new theme... I'm sticking with the Xs & Os!
> Here is the ring I am talking about:   Tiffany Victoria® Platinum and Diamond Alternating Ring | Tiffany & Co.
> Okay, I'll zip it now on Victoria.



Oh no! That’s the attack ring I have that hurts the neighbor fingers! I’m really curious if anyone else has this and is able to wear it comfortably. It’s lovely and I like it as an accent but ouch!


----------



## BigAkoya

Safa said:


> Oh no! That’s the attack ring I have that hurts the neighbor fingers! I’m really curious if anyone else has this and is able to wear it comfortably. It’s lovely and I like it as an accent but ouch!


You are so cute!  You may want to ask on the Tiffany forum as there is a lot of love for Victoria there.  

I tried it on, and it felt fine.  Of course that's like wearing it for 5 minutes, so it doesn't really count. 
I love love love this ring, and if I ever start to wear band rings, this one is on my list of band rings to get!  
The diamonds are so sparkly and gorgeous. 

Maybe go to Tiffany and try on a new Alternating Ring.  See if the new ring feels the same way your current ring.  You will then know for sure.  I wonder with your earring and ring issue if you may have gotten a bad batch.  Maybe it was angled ever slightly off; hence, it's scratching your skin or something.  Sometimes, being a tiny bit off matters.


----------



## mikimoto007

kelsenia said:


> Which version did you see? such a beautiful collection!!



I saw the Mother of pearl version. They had the pink sapphire and the turquoise too, but I don't think they would work for me....I would have liked to see the yellow sapphire just to make sure the mop is the right choice but it seems to be difficult to get hold of now.


----------



## DeryaHm

BigAkoya said:


> You are so cute!  You may want to ask on the Tiffany forum as there is a lot of love for Victoria there.
> 
> I tried it on, and it felt fine.  Of course that's like wearing it for 5 minutes, so it doesn't really count.
> I love love love this ring, and if I ever start to wear band rings, this one is on my list of band rings to get!
> The diamonds are so sparkly and gorgeous.
> 
> Maybe go to Tiffany and try on a new Alternating Ring.  See if the new ring feels the same way your current ring.  You will then know for sure.  I wonder with your earring and ring issue if you may have gotten a bad batch.  Maybe it was angled ever slightly off; hence, it's scratching your skin or something.  Sometimes, being a tiny bit off matters.



This is, as always, good advice. Thank you! I’ll have to stop being lazy and go to Tiffany.  I’ve been lazy about it because the ring is very pretty so I do still wear it so it keeps being pushed down my to do list


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Here's a tip... next time you take him jewelry shopping, show him high jewelry.
> Anything he sees after that is a bargain!
> 
> When I first got into bags years ago, he was like "that much for a bag?"  Now he's like "what other colors are you getting?"
> 
> He has trained me too, but his technique is different than mine.  He tells me a story of how rare/beautiful/one-of-a-kind the item he wants is.  Then says, "but no, it's too much."  Then he brings it up again a few days later with a puppy dog eyes and says "it is so nice, I would love to have it."  Then I say "did you get it yet?"  He has trained me too.


@BigAkoya Haha goes on to show that it’s not just the wives that are getting savvy at training their hubbies but it’s the other way around too.

Hubby is into growing live corals and his beautiful salt water tank has several one of a kind and rare corals. Their beauty leave me breathless but their price has me gasping for air too. So, hubby realized right off the bat when I got into bags and bling that we both have expensive passions where the insane prices defy rationality. He gets my love for bags and bling but poor thing still asks me once in a while if I am ‘done’ or if I ever will and I ask him if he will ever be done with growing corals. He shuts up fast after that 
On the training bit, he has trained me so well that now when we go for reef events where the reef aficionados gather multiple times a year to buy, sell and swap coral frags (think dime or penny sized corals), and he buys there, he makes it seem like it was my idea to get him the rare corals. And strangely, it is actually _*me*_ encouraging him to get them because of his puppy eyes look and talking about how amazing the new addition will look in his tank. It seems our hubbies are extremely clever


----------



## Notorious Pink

DS2006 said:


> @Notorious Pink  That's great to know!  But the yg Magic pave earrings have not even been on the website for some time. Does your SA know why they are not on the site?  So that means we can pay for those and get them eventually?


I will ask her more details when I see her next week.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

eternallove4bag said:


> @BigAkoya Haha goes on to show that it’s not just the wives that are getting savvy at training their hubbies but it’s the other way around too.
> 
> Hubby is into growing live corals and his beautiful salt water tank has several one of a kind and rare corals. Their beauty leave me breathless but their price has me gasping for air too. So, hubby realized right off the bat when I got into bags and bling that we both have expensive passions where the insane prices defy rationality. He gets my love for bags and bling but poor thing still asks me once in a while if I am ‘done’ or if I ever will and I ask him if he will ever be done with growing corals. He shuts up fast after that
> On the training bit, he has trained me so well that now when we go for reef events where the reef aficionados gather multiple times a year to buy, sell and swap coral frags (think dime or penny sized corals), and he buys there, he makes it seem like it was my idea to get him the rare corals. And strangely, it is actually _*me*_ encouraging him to get them because of his puppy eyes look and talking about how amazing the new addition will look in his tank. It seems our hubbies are extremely clever



Omg this is too funny!!! My fiancé is into saltwater tanks and growing corals too!!! And let me tell you, sometimes the price of our jewelry doesn’t come close to some of the rare corals! But I can’t lie it is a great hobby and I love it too but dang why do we both have to have such expensive taste/hobbies?! Lol!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Omg this is too funny!!! My fiancé is into saltwater tanks and growing corals too!!! And let me tell you, sometimes the price of our jewelry doesn’t come close to some of the rare corals! But I can’t lie it is a great hobby and I love it too but dang why do we both have to have such expensive taste/hobbies?! Lol!!!


Right? You can totally relate! I look at some of the peanut-sized corals and mentally calculate in my head ‘darn, there goes my pave xyz item’

And that’s a question we both ask ourselves and each other - did we both have to have such expensive passions?


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> @BigAkoya Haha goes on to show that it’s not just the wives that are getting savvy at training their hubbies but it’s the other way around too.
> 
> Hubby is into growing live corals and his beautiful salt water tank has several one of a kind and rare corals. Their beauty leave me breathless but their price has me gasping for air too. So, hubby realized right off the bat when I got into bags and bling that we both have expensive passions where the insane prices defy rationality. He gets my love for bags and bling but poor thing still asks me once in a while if I am ‘done’ or if I ever will and I ask him if he will ever be done with growing corals. He shuts up fast after that
> On the training bit, he has trained me so well that now when we go for reef events where the reef aficionados gather multiple times a year to buy, sell and swap coral frags (think dime or penny sized corals), and he buys there, he makes it seem like it was my idea to get him the rare corals. And strangely, it is actually _*me*_ encouraging him to get them because of his puppy eyes look and talking about how amazing the new addition will look in his tank. It seems our hubbies are extremely clever


what a lovely couple and great story! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Heyawesome

Any reviews on alhambra necklace in guilloche gold?  Is it easy to maintain? Does it get scratches easily?


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> what a lovely couple and great story! thanks for sharing.


Thank you @rosebean


----------



## Listopadhygge

Heyawesome said:


> Any reviews on alhambra necklace in guilloche gold?  Is it easy to maintain? Does it get scratches easily?


Wondering about the bracelet version as well . Is it easy to maintain ?


----------



## sassification

Listopadhygge said:


> Wondering about the bracelet version as well . Is it easy to maintain ?


I have the bracelet, it is so stunning. Whilst i am OCD, the shininess makes me look past the minor hairline scratches. Honestly, it is really not obvious unless u stare at it from 30cm , like real close but even so, its hard to tell because of how dimensional this piece is.. the light dances around the guilloche areas.. i find any hairline scratches more bearable compared to Love cartier or hermes bangles because those smooth mirrored surfaces show scratches in very obvious manner. But thats just me


----------



## Listopadhygge

sassification said:


> I have the bracelet, it is so stunning. Whilst i am OCD, the shininess makes me look past the minor hairline scratches. Honestly, it is really not obvious unless u stare at it from 30cm , like real close but even so, its hard to tell because of how dimensional this piece is.. the light dances around the guilloche areas.. i find any hairline scratches more bearable compared to Love cartier or hermes bangles because those smooth mirrored surfaces show scratches in very obvious manner. But thats just me


I know it would drive me crazy these hairline scratches that I see on some of my mirror surface watches. So for bracelets which I intend to wear daily, i would prefer it to be less obvious …. Do you layer them with other bracelets ? 

thanks for ur inputs!


----------



## missie1

mikimoto007 said:


> I saw the Mother of pearl version. They had the pink sapphire and the turquoise too, but I don't think they would work for me....I would have liked to see the yellow sapphire just to make sure the mop is the right choice but it seems to be difficult to get hold of now.


I have tried every version except the yellow sapphire…that is the final version I need to see before I make my decision.  It’s near impossible to try on certain items.


----------



## missie1

eporting back from the wilds on NYC…..There was absolutely no stock at Flagship store for me to try on from my wishlist. SA said they sent lot of inventory to Tyson store for their grand opening. They did have few stock items though just nothing that we have haven’t already seen. Also I was so disappointed with the heritage section. It was just a case with few items…..I guess I was expecting a museum lol.


----------



## mikimoto007

missie1 said:


> I have tried every version except the yellow sapphire…that is the final version I need to see before I make my decision.  It’s near impossible to try on certain items.



Which one are  you leaning towards?


----------



## missie1

mikimoto007 said:


> Which one are  you leaning towards?


The all diamond pair looked the best.


----------



## mikimoto007

missie1 said:


> The all diamond pair looked the best.



Ah super sparkly! I think if I was going pave I'd  opt for the lotus flower.


----------



## missie1

mikimoto007 said:


> Ah super sparkly! I think if I was going pave I'd  opt for the lotus flower.


I haven’t ever considered the lotus flower as the butterflies stole my heart when I tried them on


----------



## mikimoto007

missie1 said:


> I haven’t ever considered the lotus flower as the butterflies stole my heart when I tried them on



The butterflies are more unique I think. Lots of companies do some variation of diamond flowers, not many do butterflies. Did you try turquoise?


----------



## missie1

mikimoto007 said:


> The butterflies are more unique I think. Lots of companies do some variation of diamond flowers, not many do butterflies. Did you try turquoise?


Yes I tried the turquoise but I don’t do yg so they work for me.  I’m currently hoping To try turquoise sweet butterflies on but so far no luck


----------



## Jascubby

Dear ladies,

I’m looking to add the magic Alhambra long necklace to my small collection.
Currently leaning towards carnelian. I’ve seen a few magic pieces at my local stores but they all seem a little coral/brownish red. However, for the vintage carnelian, they look more red.

For those who own magic carnelian, may I know are yours more red or brownish/coral red? Pls share pics if possible! 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## lynne_ross

missie1 said:


> The all diamond pair looked the best.


I am still on the fence too. The all diamond pair looks beautiful on you. I feel like it is the most practical pair too. I am still leaning towards the pink sapphire pair since I love the whimsicalness of two colours but have not tried on.


----------



## mikimoto007

lynne_ross said:


> I am still on the fence too. The all diamond pair looks beautiful on you. I feel like it is the most practical pair too. I am still leaning towards the pink sapphire pair since I love the whimsicalness of two colours but have not tried on.



Yes! I loved the mismatching earrings! So sweet!


----------



## missie1

lynne_ross said:


> I am still on the fence too. The all diamond pair looks beautiful on you. I feel like it is the most practical pair too. I am still leaning towards the pink sapphire pair since I love the whimsicalness of two colours but have not tried on.


Yes I love that also that’s why I’m hoping to try on the yellow sapphire pair and that those work for me.


----------



## sunshineshiney

Heyawesome said:


> Any reviews on alhambra necklace in guilloche gold?  Is it easy to maintain? Does it get scratches easily?



I have owned the 10 Motif Guilloché for 3 years now - it has gotten plenty of wear!!! I find it doesn't scratch as easily as the bracelet, (since the front of my body is not banging into things the way my wrist does ).

The Guilloché design seems to attract more dust/dirt in between the lines. It does appear more "dull" after multiple wears. 
I purchased a jewelry cleaner that brings it back to it's original shine within seconds.


----------



## sunshineshiney

sassification said:


> I have the bracelet, it is so stunning. Whilst i am OCD, the shininess makes me look past the minor hairline scratches. Honestly, it is really not obvious unless u stare at it from 30cm , like real close but even so, its hard to tell because of how dimensional this piece is.. the light dances around the guilloche areas.. i find any hairline scratches more bearable compared to Love cartier or hermes bangles because those smooth mirrored surfaces show scratches in very obvious manner. But thats just me



This is exactly how I feel about my Guilloché bracelet as well!! My Love scratches easily, so even with my crazy OCD, the Guilloché scratches do not bother me.


----------



## sunshineshiney

Listopadhygge said:


> Wondering about the bracelet version as well . Is it easy to maintain ?



The Guilloché bracelet was my first VCA purchase! I do not live near a VCA, so I had only ever seen photos of it on their website.
I did not resize my bracelet for over a year. I found myself really "babying" the bracelet, which made wearing it unenjoyable. It seemed to scratch easily against my Love bracelet and H bracelets.

After 2 or 3 resizes, it did not appear to scratch up as much as before.

Similar to what another response stated - the scratches on the Guilloché seem pretty minor compared to the Love or H bracelets.
I am also extremely OCD - if I didn't own other jewelry that has gotten scratched up, I would probably upset about the Guilloché.

I try not to get too worked up over scratches these days. I've come to understand they are bound to happen with certain pieces no matter how careful I am.

Mine seems to get pretty dull after not taking it off for weeks at a time (I wear it doing dishes, at the gym, in the shower, putting on lotion, etc). I use a jewelry cleaner that makes it all shiny again.

If you think the scratches will bother you, maybe consider the "hammered" bracelet? I do not own one, but I imagine it is very low maintenance.


----------



## Happyish

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Omg this is too funny!!! My fiancé is into saltwater tanks and growing corals too!!! And let me tell you, sometimes the price of our jewelry doesn’t come close to some of the rare corals! But I can’t lie it is a great hobby and I love it too but dang why do we both have to have such expensive taste/hobbies?! Lol!!!


I imagine he would kill you if you tried to harvest some for a necklace . . . Coral alhambra anyone?


----------



## sassification

sunshineshiney said:


> The Guilloché bracelet was my first VCA purchase! I do not live near a VCA, so I had only ever seen photos of it on their website.
> I did not resize my bracelet for over a year. I found myself really "babying" the bracelet, which made wearing it unenjoyable. It seemed to scratch easily against my Love bracelet and H bracelets.
> 
> After 2 or 3 resizes, it did not appear to scratch up as much as before.
> 
> Similar to what another response stated - the scratches on the Guilloché seem pretty minor compared to the Love or H bracelets.
> I am also extremely OCD - if I didn't own other jewelry that has gotten scratched up, I would probably upset about the Guilloché.
> 
> I try not to get too worked up over scratches these days. I've come to understand they are bound to happen with certain pieces no matter how careful I am.
> 
> Mine seems to get pretty dull after not taking it off for weeks at a time (I wear it doing dishes, at the gym, in the shower, putting on lotion, etc). I use a jewelry cleaner that makes it all shiny again.
> 
> If you think the scratches will bother you, maybe consider the "hammered" bracelet? I do not own one, but I imagine it is very low maintenance.


Yes i use the cartier lotion and it shines it all back up! I considered the hammered gold but it just didnt speak to me, it didnt make my heart sing.. i really didnt like it at all  

I tell myself to only buy what i love, although what i loved, can downgrade to Like sometimes. Lol


----------



## Listopadhygge

sunshineshiney said:


> The Guilloché bracelet was my first VCA purchase! I do not live near a VCA, so I had only ever seen photos of it on their website.
> I did not resize my bracelet for over a year. I found myself really "babying" the bracelet, which made wearing it unenjoyable. It seemed to scratch easily against my Love bracelet and H bracelets.
> 
> After 2 or 3 resizes, it did not appear to scratch up as much as before.
> 
> Similar to what another response stated - the scratches on the Guilloché seem pretty minor compared to the Love or H bracelets.
> I am also extremely OCD - if I didn't own other jewelry that has gotten scratched up, I would probably upset about the Guilloché.
> 
> I try not to get too worked up over scratches these days. I've come to understand they are bound to happen with certain pieces no matter how careful I am.
> 
> Mine seems to get pretty dull after not taking it off for weeks at a time (I wear it doing dishes, at the gym, in the shower, putting on lotion, etc). I use a jewelry cleaner that makes it all shiny again.
> 
> If you think the scratches will bother you, maybe consider the "hammered" bracelet? I do not own one, but I imagine it is very low maintenance.


I def do not like babying my bracelets …

from the website , it indicates mother of pearl as need more care. Can I ask ladies is it as ‘fragile’ as per website? can it withstand shower, gym and stuff? Anyone has experience with that , esp layering with other bracelets like perlee signature ?


----------



## sassification

Listopadhygge said:


> I def do not like babying my bracelets …
> 
> from the website , it indicates mother of pearl as need more care. Can I ask ladies is it as ‘fragile’ as per website? can it withstand shower, gym and stuff? Anyone has experience with that , esp layering with other bracelets like perlee signature ?



Its fine layered but i wouldnt shower with it. Personally i think it wld be fine at the gym too, just wipe it off after


----------



## tenshix

Listopadhygge said:


> I def do not like babying my bracelets …
> 
> from the website , it indicates mother of pearl as need more care. Can I ask ladies is it as ‘fragile’ as per website? can it withstand shower, gym and stuff? Anyone has experience with that , esp layering with other bracelets like perlee signature ?



MOP will lose their luster and shine if it comes into contact often with sweat or water. I should also note MOP could shrink over time if constantly in contact with water. I’ve worn my sweet MOP necklace & bracelet daily and wipe them dry immediately after a shower and I’m personally fine with losing some luster and shine knowing I can replace the motif (around $200 USD/motif) if I choose to down the line. That being said, I baby my VA GMOP alternating bracelet more than the sweets because the glow and iridescence from the VA size MOP is more obvious due to it being larger and darker (for GMOP). When the motifs are bigger it can also be more prone to scratching just because of the larger surface.

Personally I wouldn’t layer a chain bracelet with a bangle like the Signature as the chain bracelets will have tendency to slide under or over the bangle, consequently scratching both bracelets at once. A way to reduce this is by wearing the chain bracelet tight and snug around the wrist. Even stacking two or more chain bracelets can overlap and scratch each other at some point, so if you are fine with replacing motifs down the line from scratches it is fine to layer.

If you are ok with trading convenience (leaving it on at all times) for loss of some luster & knowing you’ll eventually replace each motif I think it’s also fine to wear for showers & low impact gym activities. I would not wear any fine jewelry especially with stones for swimming in a pool/ocean, I think it’s a bit too damaging.


----------



## sunshineshiney

Listopadhygge said:


> I def do not like babying my bracelets …
> 
> from the website , it indicates mother of pearl as need more care. Can I ask ladies is it as ‘fragile’ as per website? can it withstand shower, gym and stuff? Anyone has experience with that , esp layering with other bracelets like perlee signature ?



The MOP in WG is what made me fall in love with VCA. I always knew the 5 Motif bracelet in MOP WG would be my first purchase.
But when I was finally ready to make my first VCA purchase, I realized MOP cannot get wet (it loses density over time. VCA can repair it, for a fee).
I wanted an easy to wear, low maintenance bracelet, so I ended up researching all the stones that VCA offered in the 5 Motif in 2018.

Other than Diamond and Gold, the Black Onyx would be the most durable.
Tiger’s Eye, Carnelian, and Chalcedony are also durable and can get wet. The Chalcedony is a great alternative to the MOP if durability and low maintenance are important to you.
The MOP and Malachite are the least durable and should not get wet.


----------



## Listopadhygge

sunshineshiney said:


> The MOP in WG is what made me fall in love with VCA. I always knew the 5 Motif bracelet in MOP WG would be my first purchase.
> But when I was finally ready to make my first VCA purchase, I realized MOP cannot get wet (it loses density over time. VCA can repair it, for a fee).
> I wanted an easy to wear, low maintenance bracelet, so I ended up researching all the stones that VCA offered in the 5 Motif in 2018.
> 
> Other than Diamond and Gold, the Black Onyx would be the most durable.
> Tiger’s Eye, Carnelian, and Chalcedony are also durable and can get wet. The Chalcedony is a great alternative to the MOP if durability and low maintenance are important to you.
> The MOP and Malachite are the least durable and should not get wet.


This is so helpful . Thanks ! appreciate it


----------



## Listopadhygge

do you think the Piaget bangle stacks well with VCA piece ?


----------



## nicole0612

Listopadhygge said:


> do you think the Piaget bangle stacks well with VCA piece ?


I think this looks beautiful! I have only seen very thin Piaget bangles, what size is this one called? It is very reminiscent of the Perlee couleurs line, so I think it looks quite nice.


----------



## Happyish

Listopadhygge said:


> do you think the Piaget bangle stacks well with VCA piece ?


Yes! It's very pretty.


----------



## Listopadhygge

nicole0612 said:


> I think this looks beautiful! I have only seen very thin Piaget bangles, what size is this one called? It is very reminiscent of the Perlee couleurs line, so I think it looks quite nice.


There’s the thin one and a thicker one . If I am not wrong , the thicker one comes with diamonds but not the thinner ones .









						Rose gold Red carnelian Diamond open bangle bracelet - Piaget Luxury Jewellery G36PA600
					

possession open bangle bracelet, rose gold diamond red carnelian open bangle bracelet, piaget luxury jewellery, g36pa600




					www.piaget.com


----------



## Listopadhygge

Happyish said:


> Yes! It's very pretty.


Thanks … just starting out to stack, apprehensive about how to go about .


----------



## nicole0612

Listopadhygge said:


> There’s the thin one and a thicker one . If I am not wrong , the thicker one comes with diamonds but not the thinner ones .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose gold Red carnelian Diamond open bangle bracelet - Piaget Luxury Jewellery G36PA600
> 
> 
> possession open bangle bracelet, rose gold diamond red carnelian open bangle bracelet, piaget luxury jewellery, g36pa600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.piaget.com


Thank you! I am checking it out online now


----------



## DS2006

Listopadhygge said:


> do you think the Piaget bangle stacks well with VCA piece ?


I actually like it better than the Perlee Couleurs bracelets. It goes very well with the signature!

I just looked and that entire line comes only in rose gold and a few pieces in white gold. I wish these jewelers would understand they need to also offer all three metals!


----------



## lxp727

If there wasn’t an indication of rough timing when you ordered something from the store, what’s generally a good timeframe to check in? A month?


----------



## saligator

I am thinking of adding to my WG, now that I have the large Magic pendant in WG, it needs a friend.

It may be awhile before I can do so, so I am thinking about Onyx in WG, MOP in WG, and Chaldedony in WG.

Does anyone have MOP and Chaldedony in WG to see how they go together? 

Thank you


----------



## sassification

saligator said:


> I am thinking of adding to my WG, now that I have the large Magic pendant in WG, it needs a friend.
> 
> It may be awhile before I can do so, so I am thinking about Onyx in WG, MOP in WG, and Chaldedony in WG.
> 
> Does anyone have MOP and Chaldedony in WG to see how they go together?
> 
> Thank you



I am adding onyx with wg, i think it is so stunning, the contrast. I wished VCa did more onyx with WG pieces. 

I think wg and mop would match wg and chalcedony very well. Very cool toned and airy.. i am unsure of onyx wg with wg chalcedony though.

Not sure if this pic would help you


----------



## saligator

sassification said:


> I am adding onyx with wg, i think it is so stunning, the contrast. I wished VCa did more onyx with WG pieces.
> 
> I think wg and mop would match wg and chalcedony very well. Very cool toned and airy.. i am unsure of onyx wg with wg chalcedony though.
> 
> Not sure if this pic would help you



Thank you. That is very helpful!

The MOP WG is the necklace, this would be a second piece to go with it. So it would either be Chalcedony OR Onyx or MOP with WG in a bracelet....


----------



## sassification

saligator said:


> Thank you. That is very helpful!
> 
> The MOP WG is the necklace, this would be a second piece to go with it. So it would either be Chalcedony OR Onyx or MOP with WG in a bracelet....


Actually i think either WG bracelet would match, depending on the look you want. To be matchy katchy, or some variation. For me i prefer variation, while keeping to WG, i will change up the stone/pave within


----------



## DS2006

saligator said:


> I am thinking of adding to my WG, now that I have the large Magic pendant in WG, it needs a friend.
> 
> It may be awhile before I can do so, so I am thinking about Onyx in WG, MOP in WG, and Chaldedony in WG.
> 
> Does anyone have MOP and Chaldedony in WG to see how they go together?
> 
> Thank you


I really love having two pieces that match. So I vote for the mop bracelet in wg. So perfect for wearing in the summer! I actually got the matching earrings, too, but I imagine I won't always wear all three at the same time!  I have the wg onyx pave bracelet and adore it. But I don't think onyx and mop would be worn together much unless you wear black and white often. I think the chalcedony is beautiful, but I still don't think it would go with as much as the matching white mop would.


----------



## BigAkoya

saligator said:


> I am thinking of adding to my WG, now that I have the large Magic pendant in WG, it needs a friend.
> 
> It may be awhile before I can do so, so I am thinking about Onyx in WG, MOP in WG, and Chaldedony in WG.
> 
> Does anyone have MOP and Chaldedony in WG to see how they go together?
> 
> Thank you


I vote getting WG MOP earrings or bracelet to make a set.  I think sets are beautiful.  I'm personally not a fan of mix and match categories (e.g. a WG MOP necklace with a WG onyx bracelet).  I do think mix and mix in the same category looks great (e.g. WG MOP bracelet with a WG onyx bracelet OR WG MOP 20 with an WG onyx 20).  

I just tried WG MOP and WG chalcedony, and to me, they are bit too close in shade for my liking.  I prefer to match with the exact same stone or contrast.  That's just me.  
Hope that helps.  Good luck.


----------



## EpiFanatic

BigAkoya said:


> I vote getting WG MOP earrings or bracelet to make a set.  I think sets are beautiful.  I'm personally not a fan of mix and match categories (e.g. a WG MOP necklace with a WG onyx bracelet).  I do think mix and mix in the same category looks great (e.g. WG MOP bracelet with a WG onyx bracelet OR WG MOP 20 with an WG onyx 20).
> 
> *I just tried WG MOP and WG chalcedony, and to me, they are bit too close in shade for my liking.  I prefer to match with the exact same stone or contrast.*  That's just me.
> Hope that helps.  Good luck.



Very true for me too.  I tried this multiple times myself, but still could not love it.


----------



## sassification

BigAkoya said:


> I vote getting WG MOP earrings or bracelet to make a set.  I think sets are beautiful.  I'm personally not a fan of mix and match categories (e.g. a WG MOP necklace with a WG onyx bracelet).  I do think mix and mix in the same category looks great (e.g. WG MOP bracelet with a WG onyx bracelet OR WG MOP 20 with an WG onyx 20).
> 
> I just tried WG MOP and WG chalcedony, and to me, they are bit too close in shade for my liking.  I prefer to match with the exact same stone or contrast.  That's just me.
> Hope that helps.  Good luck.



What would be a good necklace or earring option for the WG onyx/pave bracelet? I currently match it with WG guilloche 2020 holiday pendant.. am thinking of a 10 motif but the avail options for WG (no SO or Mto where im at) is so limited..


----------



## BigAkoya

Lots of interest in the butterfly collection, so I thought I would share an update...
I am travelling and landed here in Vegas (heatwave, it's so hot here!   ). I did a quick walk downstairs to the VCA boutique at Wynn. I am only here for one day, so it was now or never to visit The Shops at Wynn.  I figure I can have a late dinner because bling comes first.  

I asked to see the pink and yellow butterfly BTF ring (size 52 and 53) and earrings.  There were none at the store.  The SA pulled up the inventory list, and there is one set of pink earrings and one each of the pink butterfly ring in size 52 and 53.   There were no yellow earrings or size 52/53 rings in inventory at all. 

The store had a diamond pave butterfly BTF ring, size 54 (too big).  There was also a pink butterfly pendant, so the SA put the pink butterfly on top of on of the pave butterflies on the ring to create that look.  The pink butterfly combo looked nice, but it did not pop to me.  I really paid attention to the pink this time (more than a 5 second try-on as I did in the past).  My eyes saw the RG metal first, then I saw the sapphire.  The RG metal is more intense and of course reflects shine; hence it's the star.  I felt the pale pink of the sapphires took a back seat.  Plus, the pink sapphire had a drop of blue which also made the color recede a bit in the background. So... for me, nice ring, but I can't say I love the pink.  I would want a brighter pink to pops more when competing with the RG. That's just me of course.  Some people love the mellow pale pink.  

I am hoping the yellow pops more.  Using that same idea to create a mock up ring, I then asked to see a pendant in yellow sapphire. The SA looked and had no yellow butterflies.  He said for yellow, I would have to order, and it would take 6 months (same story as we all know).

I am sharing this in case any of you ladies want the pink butterfly... both the earrings and a size 52 and 53 ring are in stock for now.
Yellow sapphire is out of stock in the US, at least that's what the SA showed me on his computer as of tonight. 

I know the Perlee Clover is out of stock, but we talked about the Clover anyway.  I wanted to see how two WG Clovers would look on me and if I could deal with the jingle.  There are no Clovers, and the SA said VCA has halted all orders, so he cannot even order one. The SA thought people were tired of Cartier (too saturated in the market), hence the huge wave of interest they are seeing in the Clover.

This was the first time I am back in Vegas since COVID.  I was surprised the place is dead, at least tonight.  All the shops I went to (VCA, Mikimoto, Buccellati, Chanel) were empty, it was just me in the store.  Very odd.  I think people are use to shopping via text these days, and I have a feeling this may become more of a norm vs. in-boutique visits.  Even the VCA SA, whom I have never met, offered to ship me the three pink butterfly pieces and said I could send back whatever I did not want.  I personally like this change as not everyone, including me, lives near these boutiques.

That's the latest news to share!  Hope some of you found it helpful.


----------



## missie1

BigAkoya said:


> Lots of interest in the butterfly collection, so I thought I would share an update...
> I am travelling and landed here in Vegas (heatwave, it's so hot here!   ). I did a quick walk downstairs to the VCA boutique at Wynn. I am only here for one day, so it was now or never to visit The Shops at Wynn.  I figure I can have a late dinner because bling comes first.
> 
> I asked to see the pink and yellow butterfly BTF ring (size 52 and 53) and earrings.  There were none at the store.  The SA pulled up the inventory list, and there is one set of pink earrings and one each of the pink butterfly ring in size 52 and 53.   There were no yellow earrings or size 52/53 rings in inventory at all.
> 
> The store had a diamond pave butterfly BTF ring, size 54 (too big).  There was also a pink butterfly pendant, so the SA put the pink butterfly on top of on of the pave butterflies on the ring to create that look.  The pink butterfly combo looked nice, but it did not pop to me.  I really paid attention to the pink this time (more than a 5 second try-on as I did in the past).  My eyes saw the RG metal first, then I saw the sapphire.  The RG metal is more intense and of course reflects shine; hence it's the star.  I felt the pale pink of the sapphires took a back seat.  Plus, the pink sapphire had a drop of blue which also made the color recede a bit in the background. So... for me, nice ring, but I can't say I love the pink.  I would want a brighter pink to pops more when competing with the RG. That's just me of course.  Some people love the mellow pale pink.
> 
> I am hoping the yellow pops more.  Using that same idea to create a mock up ring, I then asked to see a pendant in yellow sapphire. The SA looked and had no yellow butterflies.  He said for yellow, I would have to order, and it would take 6 months (same story as we all know).
> 
> I am sharing this in case any of you ladies want the pink butterfly... both the earrings and a size 52 and 53 ring are in stock for now.
> Yellow sapphire is out of stock in the US, at least that's what the SA showed me on his computer as of tonight.
> 
> I know the Perlee Clover is out of stock, but we talked about the Clover anyway.  I wanted to see how two WG Clovers would look on me and if I could deal with the jingle.  There are no Clovers, and the SA said VCA has halted all orders, so he cannot even order one. The SA thought people were tired of Cartier (too saturated in the market), hence the huge wave of interest they are seeing in the Clover.
> 
> This was the first time I am back in Vegas since COVID.  I was surprised the place is dead, at least tonight.  All the shops I went to (VCA, Mikimoto, Buccellati, Chanel) were empty, it was just me in the store.  Very odd.  I think people are use to shopping via text these days, and I have a feeling this may become more of a norm vs. in-boutique visits.  Even the VCA SA, whom I have never met, offered to ship me the three pink butterfly pieces and said I could send back whatever I did not want.  I personally like this change as not everyone, including me, lives near these boutiques.
> 
> That's the latest news to share!  Hope some of you found it helpful.


I am hoping to try on the yellow butterflies as well.  I have tried on every other combo and the diamond ones are still the best ones so far.  I love that they offered to ship to home as this allows you to really try with your other jewelry pieces.


----------



## BigAkoya

sassification said:


> What would be a good necklace or earring option for the WG onyx/pave bracelet? I currently match it with WG guilloche 2020 holiday pendant.. am thinking of a 10 motif but the avail options for WG (no SO or Mto where im at) is so limited..


Hi!  I would say the obvious for a perfect match are the WG VA pave earrings.  

That said... 
For me though, I am not a fan of the VA pave earrings (too much metal, not enough diamonds, don't like the dot in the center), hence I would not get the earrings myself, even though they are a perfect match.  

For me... 
If I had the oynx pave bracelet and wanted to add WG pieces to wear with it, I would get WG Chalcedony earrings and 20 motif necklace.  For you, I think you prefer a 10 motif, so for you, I would get WG chalcedony earrings and a 10 motif.  You would have dreamy, cool, sky blue cloud motifs floating around your face, and then your arm would have a nice pop of onyx.  

I love chalcedony and onyx together.  I think it brings out the intensity of the sky blue in the chalcedony (put chalcedony against a black top and it just pops).  Love this combo!  

Just my two cents.  Hope this helps.


----------



## sassification

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I would say the obvious for a perfect match are the WG VA pave earrings.
> 
> That said...
> For me though, I am not a fan of the VA pave earrings (too much metal, not enough diamonds, don't like the dot in the center), hence I would not get the earrings myself, even though they are a perfect match.
> 
> For me...
> If I had the oynx pave bracelet and wanted to add WG pieces to wear with it, I would get WG Chalcedony earrings and 20 motif necklace.  For you, I think you prefer a 10 motif, so for you, I would get WG chalcedony earrings and a 10 motif.  You would have dreamy, cool, sky blue cloud motifs floating around your face, and then your arm would have a nice pop of onyx.
> 
> I love chalcedony and onyx together.  I think it brings out the intensity of the sky blue in the chalcedony (put chalcedony against a black top and it just pops).  Love this combo!
> 
> Just my two cents.  Hope this helps.



Agree, i personally wouldnt get the pave alhambra motif alone, i need it with some stones (full pave or full gold items will feel boring to me after some time, lack of color!), like i can accept the alhambra pave motif in the alternating pave items 

But like you, i think sets are nicer, so while i am considering the chalcedony 10 motif necklaces, i am quite a matchy matchy person.. i dont like mixing metals so am not sure if i can accept chalcedony and onyx on myself.. ideally i would probably get WG onyx necklaces but thats not avail to me. -.- so i may just stick with solid WG guilloche for now.. 

Someone also told me WG suits caucasians better (i am asian) so its making me wonder about my choice of WG vca items T.T


----------



## BigAkoya

missie1 said:


> I am hoping to try on the yellow butterflies as well.  I have tried on every other combo and the diamond ones are still the best ones so far.  I love that they offered to ship to home as this allows you to really try with your other jewelry pieces.


Yes I love this new system too.  My SA has offered to do this in the past, but I thought it was because I was an existing client.  
I was an unknown to the SA today, and he offered to send me all the pink sapphire pieces, just like that.  I think it's becoming an unwritten VCA policy now which I think makes a lot of sense.  A person can return anything purchased online, so why not at the boutiques.  

Did you also not like the pink?  Did you feel the same way I felt about the pink or something different?  I tried to love the pink (my hubby votes for pink), and while I like it, I couldn't love it.  I'm a ring person, so I have to love my rings as I see them all day, unlike earrings which I put on and never see them until I take them off.   The all diamond pave is very nice, but I would think about what other diamond pave VCA rings you plan to buy.  I already have the WG Frivole pave BTF ring and the Lotus BTF ring, and it's all going to start to look the same after a while... just a bunch of diamond rings.  If you want a VCA all diamond blingy ring, I would say of the three, the butterfly packs the least punch.  The butterfly is very dainty type bling to me; it does not scream bling. That's just me though.  I have other all diamond rings too, so I told myself no more all diamond rings... back to color!  

So... maybe think about that too in the future.  I see a Frivole or Lotus in your future!


----------



## BigAkoya

sassification said:


> Agree, i personally wouldnt get the pave alhambra motif alone, i need it with some stones, like the alternating pave necklaces for e.g.
> 
> But like you, i think sets are nicer, so while i am considering the chalcedony 10 motif necklaces, i am quite a matchy matchy person.. i dont like mixing metals so am not sure if i can accept chalcedony and onyx on myself.. ideally i would probably get WG onyx necklaces but thats not avail to me. -.- so i may just stick with solid WG guilloche for now..
> 
> Someone also told me WG suits caucasians better (i am asian) so its making me wonder about my choice of WG vca items T.T


Skin color does not factor in for me when it comes to choice of metal.  No one looks bad in platinum high jewelry!   
I see a lot of Asians rocking and looking very glamorous in their platinum bling!  Check out shows like Crazy Rich Asians or Bling Empire... lots of platinum (e.g. white metal).  

On the contrary, I think white metal (WG or platinum) pops on skin, and I love it!  I think YG or RG is more mellow and does not pop. They are also viewed as casual metals while white metal (platinum/WG) is viewed as more dressy.  
Platinum or WG for me all the way.  I like my jewelry to stand out!


----------



## sassification

BigAkoya said:


> Skin color does not factor in for me when it comes to choice of metal.  No one looks bad in platinum high jewelry!
> I see a lot of Asians rocking and looking very glamorous in their platinum bling!  Check out shows like Crazy Rich Asians or Bling Empire... lots of platinum (e.g. white metal).
> 
> On the contrary, I think white metal (WG or platinum) pops on skin, and I love it!  I think YG or RG is more mellow and does not pop. They are also viewed as casual metals while white metal (platinum/WG) is viewed as more dressy.
> Platinum or WG for me all the way.  I like my jewelry to stand out!



Thank you so much for the affirmation!! I also feel the same ! I know there was some theory about cool and warm tone skin tends to suit which metal better.. but i find there are days i like to be in YG (mellow like you say, blends more into skintone) and there are days where i enjoy the good old white metal or WG in my case (i dont have exp with platinum). Like you said, white gold gives that pop, and i like it to match with my cooler coloured clothes (like blue, denim, black etc)

Oh, explains also why i like YG with my floral casual dresses and WG more for my more formal work attires


----------



## missie1

BigAkoya said:


> Yes I love this new system too.  My SA has offered to do this in the past, but I thought it was because I was an existing client.
> I was an unknown to the SA today, and he offered to send me all the pink sapphire pieces, just like that.  I think it's becoming an unwritten VCA policy now which I think makes a lot of sense.  A person can return anything purchased online, so why not at the boutiques.
> 
> Did you also not like the pink?  Did you feel the same way I felt about the pink or something different?  I tried to love the pink (my hubby votes for pink), and while I like it, I couldn't love it.  I'm a ring person, so I have to love my rings as I see them all day, unlike earrings which I put on and never see them until I take them off.   The all diamond pave is very nice, but I would think about what other diamond pave VCA rings you plan to buy.  I already have the WG Frivole pave BTF ring and the Lotus BTF ring, and it's all going to start to look the same after a while... just a bunch of diamond rings.  If you want a VCA all diamond blingy ring, I would say of the three, the butterfly packs the least punch.  The butterfly is very dainty type bling to me; it does not scream bling. That's just me though.  I have other all diamond rings too, so I told myself no more all diamond rings... back to color!
> 
> So... maybe think about that too in the future.  I see a Frivole or Lotus in your future!


The pink butterfly earring didn’t really pop on me. It felt muted and kind of off.  I think your observation about the color is spot on.  I really need to see with my hair down to determine if works with entire look. I had braids when I tried them on. I am going to request to my SA that they ship them to me to try on at home.  I have started to peek at rings but the stock is so limited. I will need another trip to properly review.  Vegas tends to give most variety so I will go back there soon


----------



## BigAkoya

sassification said:


> Thank you so much for the affirmation!! I also feel the same ! I know there was some theory about cool and warm tone skin tends to suit which metal better.. but i find there are days i like to be in YG (mellow like you say, blends more into skintone) and there are days where i enjoy the good old white metal or WG in my case (i dont have exp with platinum). Like you said, white gold gives that pop, and i like it to match with my cooler coloured clothes (like blue, denim, black etc)
> 
> Oh, explains also why i like YG with my floral casual dresses and WG more for my more formal work attires


People talk about what metal looks good on skin which I personally think is such a 21st century marketing brainwash.

WG and YG have been around for decades/centuries, and back then, the marketing and style of the era was YG for casual daytime attire and platinum/WG for evening attire.  So, back then, a woman was told she looked gorgeous in both metals!  All of a sudden now, a woman is told she only looks good in one metal?  No way, we women are not that naive.    

The choice of metal has nothing to do with skin color; it has everything to do with how you want the piece to look on you... to pop, or to be mellow. 

Social media has tons of glamorous Asians with their gorgeous outfits and WG/platinum bling! 
And yes... for your look, I love white metal with blues and blacks.  It really stands out!


----------



## EpiFanatic

sassification said:


> What would be a good necklace or earring option for the WG onyx/pave bracelet? I currently match it with WG guilloche 2020 holiday pendant.. am thinking of a 10 motif but the avail options for WG (no SO or Mto where im at) is so limited..


I would wear that with WG pave VA studs for sure.  Necklace, I don't know.  I suck at pendants and necklaces.


----------



## EpiFanatic

BigAkoya said:


> People talk about what metal looks good on skin which I personally think is such a 21st century marketing brainwash.
> 
> WG and YG have been around for decades/centuries, and back then, the marketing and style of the era was YG for casual daytime attire and platinum/WG for evening attire.  So, back then, a woman was told she looked gorgeous in both metals!  All of a sudden now, a woman is told she only looks good in one metal?  No way, we women are not that naive.
> 
> The choice of metal has nothing to do with skin color; it has everything to do with how you want the piece to look on you... to pop, or to be mellow.
> 
> Social media has tons of glamorous Asians with their gorgeous outfits and WG/platinum bling!
> And yes... for your look, I love white metal with blues and blacks.  It really stands out!


I agree that it's a matter of preference.  Certain metal pops more on certain complexions.  I'm Asian, and I prefer WG because it happens that I'm more olive toned and white metals pop on me and I like the pop.  YG fights my complexion and RG blends in a soft mellow way.  If I preferred soft and mellow most, then I'd get RG.  Another person could have the exact some skin tone as me and love and prefer RG.  There are plenty of Asian people that have very fair skin and YG pops on them, and WG blends more.  Totally just depends on preference.  I don't think there are rules.


----------



## sassification

EpiFanatic said:


> I would wear that with WG pave VA studs for sure.  Necklace, I don't know.  I suck at pendants and necklaces.



Somehow, i feel that WG pave VA studs are pretty normal to me.. in a way i feel its not worth its price tag, almost akin to solitaire diamond earrings. But if it was 2 motifs perhaps, per earring, like onyx and pave wg 2 motif earring, that would be ♡♡♡♡ hahaha thats just me. Im picky and i am bad at earrings. In fact im so lazy with earrings thanks to the pandemic and mask wearing. Sometimes i feel abit over with my many rings , bracelets and necklace that i skip earrings..

So i hesistate to invest in lux earrings, until i find THe ONE


----------



## sassification

EpiFanatic said:


> I agree that it's a matter of preference.  Certain metal pops more on certain complexions.  I'm Asian, and I prefer WG because it happens that I'm more olive toned and white metals pop on me and I like the pop.  YG fights my complexion and RG blends in a soft mellow way.  If I preferred soft and mellow most, then I'd get RG.  Another person could have the exact some skin tone as me and love and prefer RG.  There are plenty of Asian people that have very fair skin and YG pops on them, and WG blends more.  Totally just depends on preference.  I don't think there are rules.


Happy to hear this! ♡♡ 

I just feel like we should wear whatever gold catches our fancy and makes our hearts sing! 

Life is too short for some externally inflicted boundaries and limitations


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Lots of interest in the butterfly collection, so I thought I would share an update...
> I am travelling and landed here in Vegas (heatwave, it's so hot here!   ). I did a quick walk downstairs to the VCA boutique at Wynn. I am only here for one day, so it was now or never to visit The Shops at Wynn.  I figure I can have a late dinner because bling comes first.
> 
> I asked to see the pink and yellow butterfly BTF ring (size 52 and 53) and earrings.  There were none at the store.  The SA pulled up the inventory list, and there is one set of pink earrings and one each of the pink butterfly ring in size 52 and 53.   There were no yellow earrings or size 52/53 rings in inventory at all.
> 
> The store had a diamond pave butterfly BTF ring, size 54 (too big).  There was also a pink butterfly pendant, so the SA put the pink butterfly on top of on of the pave butterflies on the ring to create that look.  The pink butterfly combo looked nice, but it did not pop to me.  I really paid attention to the pink this time (more than a 5 second try-on as I did in the past).  My eyes saw the RG metal first, then I saw the sapphire.  The RG metal is more intense and of course reflects shine; hence it's the star.  I felt the pale pink of the sapphires took a back seat.  Plus, the pink sapphire had a drop of blue which also made the color recede a bit in the background. So... for me, nice ring, but I can't say I love the pink.  I would want a brighter pink to pops more when competing with the RG. That's just me of course.  Some people love the mellow pale pink.
> 
> I am hoping the yellow pops more.  Using that same idea to create a mock up ring, I then asked to see a pendant in yellow sapphire. The SA looked and had no yellow butterflies.  He said for yellow, I would have to order, and it would take 6 months (same story as we all know).
> 
> I am sharing this in case any of you ladies want the pink butterfly... both the earrings and a size 52 and 53 ring are in stock for now.
> Yellow sapphire is out of stock in the US, at least that's what the SA showed me on his computer as of tonight.
> 
> I know the Perlee Clover is out of stock, but we talked about the Clover anyway.  I wanted to see how two WG Clovers would look on me and if I could deal with the jingle.  There are no Clovers, and the SA said VCA has halted all orders, so he cannot even order one. The SA thought people were tired of Cartier (too saturated in the market), hence the huge wave of interest they are seeing in the Clover.
> 
> This was the first time I am back in Vegas since COVID.  I was surprised the place is dead, at least tonight.  All the shops I went to (VCA, Mikimoto, Buccellati, Chanel) were empty, it was just me in the store.  Very odd.  I think people are use to shopping via text these days, and I have a feeling this may become more of a norm vs. in-boutique visits.  Even the VCA SA, whom I have never met, offered to ship me the three pink butterfly pieces and said I could send back whatever I did not want.  I personally like this change as not everyone, including me, lives near these boutiques.
> 
> That's the latest news to share!  Hope some of you found it helpful.


@BigAkoya I hope you get to try out the yellow sapphire ring soon and love it! I like the pink but don’t love it. That’s because I am not much of a pink lover. Wouldn’t it be amazing if VCA came out with more combinations for the butterfly ring in WG?


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> @BigAkoya I hope you get to try out the yellow sapphire ring soon and love it! I like the pink but don’t love it. That’s because I am not much of a pink lover. Wouldn’t it be amazing if VCA came out with more combinations for the butterfly ring in WG?


Yes, I think I might like the yellow, as long as it does not have a brown hue. I am not a fan of yellow sapphires with a brown hue. 
The only pink sapphire hue I like is vivid pink!  Hot pink with a drop of white, no blue.  Many pink sapphires have a purplish-pink hue, pink with a drop of blue.  The vivid pinks are harder to find. 

By the way, they had the lapis butterfly too.  The lapis is beyond gorgeous, a very intense and saturated blue.  
It's actually my favorite butterfly ring, but as you know, it only comes in YG. I don't think a lapis butterfly will look good in WG anyway. Lapis without diamond bling looks best framed in YG.  

I would love this ring in aquamarine.  A cool ocean blue; it would look fabulous in WG.  Aquamarine stones are cheap too, like pink / yellow sapphires, but it does not seem VCA uses aquamarine in their ready-made collections.  The SA said the butterfly collection is very popular now. He told me he ordered three yellow sapphire rings just last week alone, which is rare.  
I told him "yeah... butterfly is popular because you guys did this huge marketing campaign... you brainwashed us." 
I can't wait until the WG VA guilloche comes out in Nov.  Buyers will direct their energy to that new line, and there will be more butterflies available again!  

By the way, I think another reason why stock is so limited (and Clovers are on hold) is because VCA is redirecting their bench jewelers to create the new WG VA guilloche collection.  They need to have stock when they launch, so they better get cranking on it!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> People talk about what metal looks good on skin which I personally think is such a 21st century marketing brainwash.
> 
> WG and YG have been around for decades/centuries, and back then, the marketing and style of the era was YG for casual daytime attire and platinum/WG for evening attire.  So, back then, a woman was told she looked gorgeous in both metals!  All of a sudden now, a woman is told she only looks good in one metal?  No way, we women are not that naive.
> 
> The choice of metal has nothing to do with skin color; it has everything to do with how you want the piece to look on you... to pop, or to be mellow.
> 
> Social media has tons of glamorous Asians with their gorgeous outfits and WG/platinum bling!
> And yes... for your look, I love white metal with blues and blacks.  It really stands out!


@BigAkoya I agree it’s all about perception…On a generic level WG pops the most, YG and RG look more mellow. However, the degree of ‘pop’ and ‘mellowness’ differ according to skin type (and that can make a world of a difference sometimes) and of course the composition of the different metals in making the WG, RG and YG. To my eyes, VCA white gold tends to be a little ‘whiter’ (for lack of of a better word) than Cartier or Tiffany WG. So, the VCA WG pops even more on my skin tone and not in a good way. Of course, it’s all about preference and perception.


I also feel different colors play off differently with metals. I love malachite in YG but unsure of whether I would like it in RG or WG. Some colors like Onyx, Carnelian look great with any metal. I guess it’s all about how the eyes see it and the brain processes it. Back to perception and preference, I guess

And you are right, Marketing is all about perception. If McDonald’s can convince their customers that their salads are healthy, they have a winner on their hands no matter the truth. We as humans have found a way to rationalize our way through anything and everything. Nothing wrong with that. We should buy what we love and makes us happy. It’s all relative anyway.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, I think I might like the yellow, as long as it does not have a brown hue. I am not a fan of yellow sapphires with a brown hue.
> The only pink sapphire hue I like is vivid pink!  Hot pink with a drop of white, no blue.  Many pink sapphires have a purplish-pink hue, pink with a drop of blue.  The vivid pinks are harder to find.
> 
> By the way, they had the lapis butterfly too.  The lapis is beyond gorgeous, a very intense and saturated blue.
> It's actually my favorite butterfly ring, but as you know, it only comes in YG. I don't think a lapis butterfly will look good in WG anyway. Lapis without diamond bling looks best framed in YG.
> 
> I would love this ring in aquamarine.  A cool ocean blue; it would look fabulous in WG.  Aquamarine stones are cheap too, like pink / yellow sapphires, but it does not seem VCA uses aquamarine in their ready-made collections.  The SA said the butterfly collection is very popular now. He told me he ordered three yellow sapphire rings just last week alone, which is rare.
> I told him "yeah... butterfly is popular because you guys did this huge marketing campaign... you brainwashed us."
> I can't wait until the WG VA guilloche comes out in Nov.  Buyers will direct their energy to that new line, and there will be more butterflies available again!
> 
> By the way, I think another reason why stock is so limited (and Clovers are on hold) is because VCA is redirecting their bench jewelers to create the new WG VA guilloche collection.  They need to have stock when they launch, so they better get cranking on it!


Haha they did go all out on the butterfly line! VCA’s marketing team is doing a brilliant job! Not so good news for people’s wallets  

I agree with you that lapis is best in YG. I have seen Tiffany do aquamarine ring in platinum and WG too, I think WG and aquamarine combination is the BOMB! I am visualizing the beauty of that stone in a butterfly setting and I had to gasp out loud!

I feel their WG guilloche line will be such a hit! So many of my friends are waiting for the launch. I am personally waiting for them to come out with more types of perlee bracelets. I can’t seem to get enough of them 
If only VCA would take inspiration from their most avid fans for future designs and pieces! Sigh!


----------



## rosebean

BigAkoya said:


> Lots of interest in the butterfly collection, so I thought I would share an update...
> I am travelling and landed here in Vegas (heatwave, it's so hot here!   ). I did a quick walk downstairs to the VCA boutique at Wynn. I am only here for one day, so it was now or never to visit The Shops at Wynn. I figure I can have a late dinner because bling comes first.
> 
> I asked to see the pink and yellow butterfly BTF ring (size 52 and 53) and earrings.  There were none at the store.  The SA pulled up the inventory list, and there is one set of pink earrings and one each of the pink butterfly ring in size 52 and 53.   There were no yellow earrings or size 52/53 rings in inventory at all.
> 
> The store had a diamond pave butterfly BTF ring, size 54 (too big).  There was also a pink butterfly pendant, so the SA put the pink butterfly on top of on of the pave butterflies on the ring to create that look.  The pink butterfly combo looked nice, but it did not pop to me.  I really paid attention to the pink this time (more than a 5 second try-on as I did in the past).  My eyes saw the RG metal first, then I saw the sapphire.  The RG metal is more intense and of course reflects shine; hence it's the star.  I felt the pale pink of the sapphires took a back seat.  Plus, the pink sapphire had a drop of blue which also made the color recede a bit in the background. So... for me, nice ring, but I can't say I love the pink.  I would want a brighter pink to pops more when competing with the RG. That's just me of course.  Some people love the mellow pale pink.
> 
> I am hoping the yellow pops more.  Using that same idea to create a mock up ring, I then asked to see a pendant in yellow sapphire. The SA looked and had no yellow butterflies.  He said for yellow, I would have to order, and it would take 6 months (same story as we all know).
> 
> I am sharing this in case any of you ladies want the pink butterfly... both the earrings and a size 52 and 53 ring are in stock for now.
> Yellow sapphire is out of stock in the US, at least that's what the SA showed me on his computer as of tonight.
> 
> I know the Perlee Clover is out of stock, but we talked about the Clover anyway.  I wanted to see how two WG Clovers would look on me and if I could deal with the jingle.  There are no Clovers, and the SA said VCA has halted all orders, so he cannot even order one. The SA thought people were tired of Cartier (too saturated in the market), hence the huge wave of interest they are seeing in the Clover.
> 
> This was the first time I am back in Vegas since COVID.  I was surprised the place is dead, at least tonight.  All the shops I went to (VCA, Mikimoto, Buccellati, Chanel) were empty, it was just me in the store.  Very odd.  I think people are use to shopping via text these days, and I have a feeling this may become more of a norm vs. in-boutique visits.  Even the VCA SA, whom I have never met, offered to ship me the three pink butterfly pieces and said I could send back whatever I did not want.  I personally like this change as not everyone, including me, lives near these boutiques.
> 
> That's the latest news to share!  Hope some of you found it helpful.



I am smiling reading your story at Wynn.  I was in Vegas last weekend, and I got my MOP VA earrings at Crystal shops. Anyway, I was at the Wynn VCA briefly Friday night before going for dinner, definitely more people on weekends.  I asked to try perlee clover bracelet and frivole pave small earrings - none. they do have perlee sweet clover and signature bracelet, and mini frivole pave earrings.  They also have 10 motif MOP and Chalcedony in WG in case someone is interested.

I went to the boutique in Crystal on Saturday, no perlee clover nor frivole small pave earring either.  But I did try the RG pave with the pink Sapphire earrings (ordered by another customer, not picked up yet), RG blended with my skin stone, didn't pop.  

I agree with you that most of the stores were empty, and I was surprised no lines formed in front of Hermes, LV and Gucci (normally no matter where I go, I saw lines in front them.  But I kind of like this new norm.


----------



## BigAkoya

rosebean said:


> I am smiling reading your story at Wynn.  I was in Vegas last weekend, and I got my MOP VA earrings at Crystal shops. Anyway, I was at the Wynn VCA briefly Friday night before going for dinner, definitely more people on weekends.  I asked to try perlee clover bracelet and frivole pave small earrings - none. they do have perlee sweet clover and signature bracelet, and mini frivole pave earrings.  They also have 10 motif MOP and Chalcedony in WG in case someone is interested.
> 
> I went to the boutique in Crystal on Saturday, no perlee clover nor frivole small pave earring either.  But I did try the RG pave with the pink Sapphire earrings (ordered by another customer, not picked up yet), RG blended with my skin stone, didn't pop.
> 
> I agree with you that most of the stores were empty, and I was surprised no lines formed in front of Hermes, LV and Gucci (normally no matter where I go, I saw lines in front them.  But I kind of like this new norm.


I am beginning to like shopping in Vegas more.  I am a very focused shopper, so I just go in and out to the brands I like.  I am not a browser walking up and down the streets of NYC to check out stores.  Wynn has all the brands in one location.  No drama like NYC.  

Plus, I think the SAs in Vegas understand non-local "tourist" purchases.  My guess is tourists/non-locals are the majority of their sales.
All the SAs were super helpful and bent over backwards to get the merchandise asap. The VCA SA said he could order all three pink sapphire pieces right now and ship them to me.  It was the same with Buccellati, the SA said he could have pieces sent to me the next day for fit. The SA told me they get a lot of clients who are from out of town that are wives of husbands who tell them to shop while they do big-time gambling.      

Said another way, I don't sense the SAs need to cater and offer pieces for their local clients as these boutiques get so much walk-in tourist traffic.  

I have not been to one at Crystal.  Which one of the three VCA shops do you like?


----------



## rosebean

EpiFanatic said:


> I agree that it's a matter of preference.  Certain metal pops more on certain complexions.  I'm Asian, and I prefer WG because it happens that I'm more olive toned and white metals pop on me and I like the pop.  YG fights my complexion and RG blends in a soft mellow way.  If I preferred soft and mellow most, then I'd get RG.  Another person could have the exact some skin tone as me and love and prefer RG.  There are plenty of Asian people that have very fair skin and YG pops on them, and WG blends more.  Totally just depends on preference.  I don't think there are rules.


+ it's matter of preference. I am Asian too, and RG just blend in or disappear on me (specially earrings; necklace or bracelet is okay). WG pops and I love looking at WG pieces on you and other ladies, but WG has this cool tone and I prefer YG warm tone next to my face.


----------



## rosebean

BigAkoya said:


> I am beginning to like shopping in Vegas more.  I am a very focused shopper, so I just go in and out to the brands I like.  I am not a browser walking up and down the streets of NYC to check out stores.  Wynn has all the brands in one location.  No drama like NYC.
> 
> Plus, I think the SAs in Vegas understand non-local "tourist" purchases.  My guess is that is the majority of their clients.
> All the SAs were super helpful and bent over backwards to get the merchandise asap. The VCA SA said he could order all three pink sapphire pieces right now and ship them to me.  It was the same with Buccellati, the SA said he could have pieces sent to me the next day for fit. The SA told me they get a lot of clients who are from out of town that are wives of husbands who tell them to shop while they do big-time gambling.
> 
> Said another way, I don't sense the SAs need to cater and offer pieces for their local clients as these boutiques get so much walk-in tourist traffic.
> 
> I have not been to one at Crystal.  Which one of the three VCA shops do you like?



Well, there are four VCAs in Vegas (it's not fair at all).  Cannot say much about Wynn as it's new to me and with less than 15 mins there, I have to say the SA (forgot his name) was very eager to help.

Bellagio has all brands at one location too, one stop shop for everything too. VCA boutique here is pretty small (I didn't visit this time).

The one at the Forum Shop, I think they are franchise store, not owned by corporate. I bought a couple of small pieces from them a few years ago and SAs were very helpful and patient, showed me how to wear 20 motifs in 4 different ways, and Magic pendant in 3 different ways.  I went in for a quick inventory check on Saturday, they definitely has lots, they even has YG 10 motif GMOP on display. SA said someone ordered but didn't like it.  I tried and loved, but didn't like the MTO price.  

Last but not least, is my favorite at Crystal. SA very helpful, kind, said they can order perlee clover bracelet for me with 30% deposit, and guess what, here comes the best, you may recall I bought one perlee clover in Istanbul a month ago and second guessed my decision on the size and since then, it's back in the box and my husband was helping me to sell it.  Anyway, She put a small size sweet clover next to my XS size, moved it back and forth on my wrist, and said: Honey, I think you should keep it.  It looks gorgeous on you. and it's the perfect size.  I think the size small is too big on you, and you won't be happy. I wish I have sold this piece to you. That's why this is my favorite store and I just love the fact she didn't say you should sell it and I will order a size small for you.  And I feel so relieved and get to enjoy my Perlee Clover that night and many more days and nights to come.   

I hope you get to visit the boutique in Crystal someday if not this time.


----------



## EpiFanatic

rosebean said:


> Well, there are four VCAs in Vegas (it's not fair at all).  Cannot say much about Wynn as it's new to me and with less than 15 mins there, I have to say the SA (forgot his name) was very eager to help.
> 
> Bellagio has all brands at one location too, one stop shop for everything too. VCA boutique here is pretty small (I didn't visit this time).
> 
> The one at the Forum Shop, I think they are franchise store, not owned by corporate. I bought a couple of small pieces from them a few years ago and SAs were very helpful and patient, showed me how to wear 20 motifs in 4 different ways, and Magic pendant in 3 different ways.  I went in for a quick inventory check on Saturday, they definitely has lots, they even has YG 10 motif GMOP on display. SA said someone ordered but didn't like it.  I tried and loved, but didn't like the MTO price.
> 
> Last but not least, is my favorite at Crystal. SA very helpful, kind, said they can order perlee clover bracelet for me with 30% deposit, and guess what, here comes the best, you may recall I bought one perlee clover in Istanbul a month ago and second guessed my decision on the size and since then, it's back in the box and my husband was helping me to sell it.  Anyway, She put a small size sweet clover next to my XS size, moved it back and forth on my wrist, and said: Honey, I think you should keep it.  It looks gorgeous on you. and it's the perfect size.  I think the size small is too big on you, and you won't be happy. I wish I have sold this piece to you. That's why this is my favorite store and I just love the fact she didn't say you should sell it and I will order a size small for you.  And I feel so relieved and get to enjoy my Perlee Clover that night and many more days and nights to come.
> 
> I hope you get to visit the boutique in Crystal someday if not this time.


I have had a great experience at Crystals too.  And congratulations on getting comfortable with your XS.  I am super happy for you that you get to enjoy your clover and you don't need to lose money on reselling, and then wait wait wait for another size.


----------



## rosebean

EpiFanatic said:


> I have had a great experience at Crystals too.  And congratulations on getting comfortable with your XS.  I am super happy for you that you get to enjoy your clover and you don't need to lose money on reselling, and then wait wait wait for another size.


thank you so much, you detailed specifics definitely contributed to that decision as well.


----------



## Happyish

EpiFanatic said:


> Very true for me too.  I tried this multiple times myself, but still could not love it.


 Not so long ago, I would have agreed, and then one day, I had to have the chalcedony. I'm glad I have it. To my eye, the two together are soft and elegant. It's a  subtle pairing. I'm rather fond of the combination.


----------



## Happyish

rosebean said:


> Well, there are four VCAs in Vegas (it's not fair at all).  Cannot say much about Wynn as it's new to me and with less than 15 mins there, I have to say the SA (forgot his name) was very eager to help.
> 
> Bellagio has all brands at one location too, one stop shop for everything too. VCA boutique here is pretty small (I didn't visit this time).
> 
> The one at the Forum Shop, I think they are franchise store, not owned by corporate. I bought a couple of small pieces from them a few years ago and SAs were very helpful and patient, showed me how to wear 20 motifs in 4 different ways, and Magic pendant in 3 different ways.  I went in for a quick inventory check on Saturday, they definitely has lots, they even has YG 10 motif GMOP on display. SA said someone ordered but didn't like it.  I tried and loved, but didn't like the MTO price.
> 
> Last but not least, is my favorite at Crystal. SA very helpful, kind, said they can order perlee clover bracelet for me with 30% deposit, and guess what, here comes the best, you may recall I bought one perlee clover in Istanbul a month ago and second guessed my decision on the size and since then, it's back in the box and my husband was helping me to sell it.  Anyway, She put a small size sweet clover next to my XS size, moved it back and forth on my wrist, and said: Honey, I think you should keep it.  It looks gorgeous on you. and it's the perfect size.  I think the size small is too big on you, and you won't be happy. I wish I have sold this piece to you. That's why this is my favorite store and I just love the fact she didn't say you should sell it and I will order a size small for you.  And I feel so relieved and get to enjoy my Perlee Clover that night and many more days and nights to come.
> 
> I hope you get to visit the boutique in Crystal someday if not this time.


I am so sorry you went through all that angst over the extra-small but extremely glad that in the long-run you realized you made the right choice. It's a beautiful bracelet. Wear it well in good heath and happiness.


----------



## rosebean

Happyish said:


> I am so sorry you went through all that angst over the extra-small but extremely glad that in the long-run you realized you made the right choice. It's a beautiful bracelet. Wear it well in good heath and happiness.


thank you @Happyish, well, lesson learned, never buy overseas unless absolutely sure.


----------



## rosebean

Happyish said:


> Not so long ago, I would have agreed, and then one day, I had to have the chalcedony. I'm glad I have it. To my eye, the two together are soft and elegant. It's a  subtle pairing. I'm rather fond of the combination.


you wear them so stylish. 


Happyish said:


> Not so long ago, I would have agreed, and then one day, I had to have the chalcedony. I'm glad I have it. To my eye, the two together are soft and elegant. It's a  subtle pairing. I'm rather fond of the combination.



Yes, they are soft and elegant, and very stylish, one of kind!


----------



## BigAkoya

rosebean said:


> Well, there are four VCAs in Vegas (it's not fair at all).  Cannot say much about Wynn as it's new to me and with less than 15 mins there, I have to say the SA (forgot his name) was very eager to help.
> 
> Bellagio has all brands at one location too, one stop shop for everything too. VCA boutique here is pretty small (I didn't visit this time).
> 
> The one at the Forum Shop, I think they are franchise store, not owned by corporate. I bought a couple of small pieces from them a few years ago and SAs were very helpful and patient, showed me how to wear 20 motifs in 4 different ways, and Magic pendant in 3 different ways.  I went in for a quick inventory check on Saturday, they definitely has lots, they even has YG 10 motif GMOP on display. SA said someone ordered but didn't like it.  I tried and loved, but didn't like the MTO price.
> 
> Last but not least, is my favorite at Crystal. SA very helpful, kind, said they can order perlee clover bracelet for me with 30% deposit, and guess what, here comes the best, you may recall I bought one perlee clover in Istanbul a month ago and second guessed my decision on the size and since then, it's back in the box and my husband was helping me to sell it.  Anyway, She put a small size sweet clover next to my XS size, moved it back and forth on my wrist, and said: Honey, I think you should keep it.  It looks gorgeous on you. and it's the perfect size.  I think the size small is too big on you, and you won't be happy. I wish I have sold this piece to you. That's why this is my favorite store and I just love the fact she didn't say you should sell it and I will order a size small for you.  And I feel so relieved and get to enjoy my Perlee Clover that night and many more days and nights to come.
> 
> I hope you get to visit the boutique in Crystal someday if not this time.


It’s wonderful you decided on your size! 
I agree with you on VCA Bellagio.  I dashed in there once when I stayed at Bellagio.  

 I will try and check out Crystal next time as now, I’m already headed out of Vegas.  It was a quick business day trip, in and out.  I will plan to book more time my next trip. 

Congrats again on your bangle!  Now you can enjoy it wholeheartedly! It’s a beautiful bangle!


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> I have had a great experience at Crystals too.  And congratulations on getting comfortable with your XS.  I am super happy for you that you get to enjoy your clover and you don't need to lose money on reselling, and then wait wait wait for another size.


Another vote for Crystal!  Too bad it’s in a mall… not a fan of mall shopping, but this boutique sounds like a must!


----------



## Heyawesome

sunshineshiney said:


> I have owned the 10 Motif Guilloché for 3 years now - it has gotten plenty of wear!!! I find it doesn't scratch as easily as the bracelet, (since the front of my body is not banging into things the way my wrist does ).
> 
> The Guilloché design seems to attract more dust/dirt in between the lines. It does appear more "dull" after multiple wears.
> I purchased a jewelry cleaner that brings it back to it's original shine within seconds.


Hihi..what jewellery cleaner brand are u using? Thanks for sharing !! Guilloche so gorgeous....


----------



## Happyish

rosebean said:


> + it's matter of preference. I am Asian too, and RG just blend in or disappear on me (specially earrings; necklace or bracelet is okay). WG pops and I love looking at WG pieces on you and other ladies, but WG has this cool tone and I prefer YG warm tone next to my face.


I have the same issue. RG vanishes, particularly in earrings. However, my perlee bracelets are RG. You can only see if a difference if you place a YG piece next to it, otherwise they appear to be YG-there's no apparent pinkish cast. I find Cartier's RG to be better defined. I'm not a fan . . . All in all, it's nice to have a choice in many of these pieces, so if one doesn't pop, it's likely another will.


----------



## Minich

BigAkoya said:


> Another vote for Crystal!  Too bad it’s in a mall… not a fan of mall shopping, but this boutique sounds like a must!



Another +1 for Crystal - I adore my SA there (am NY-based and it feels like she ships things to me weekly at this point!), and they seem to be able to source most items I've requested. The latest find is the RG pave Frivole necklace & earring set with the pink sapphire center!


----------



## A bottle of Red

I keep forgetting to ask,  when i bought my 6 motif necklace,  the sa let me try on a carnelian 10 motif & the motifs looked pretty small.
What size are the motifs on a 10 motif necklace? 
Are the ones on the 6 much larger?


----------



## rosebean

BigAkoya said:


> It’s wonderful you decided on your size!
> I agree with you on VCA Bellagio.  I dashed in there once when I stayed at Bellagio.
> 
> I will try and check out Crystal next time as now, I’m already headed out of Vegas.  It was a quick business day trip, in and out.  I will plan to book more time my next trip.
> 
> Congrats again on your bangle!  Now you can enjoy it wholeheartedly! It’s a beautiful bangle!


yes, definitely check out Crystals next time. 
Thank you very much, I am glad I can be part of the Perlee Clover group.


----------



## michworldwide

Has anyone been able to successfully exchange an item in the United States that was purchased in Europe? I was gifted a five motif blue agate but the color is super light it almost looks like a turquoise. I would love to exchange it for a deeper blue, what are my chances?


----------



## DS2006

A bottle of Red said:


> I keep forgetting to ask,  when i bought my 6 motif necklace,  the sa let me try on a carnelian 10 motif & the motifs looked pretty small.
> What size are the motifs on a 10 motif necklace?
> Are the ones on the 6 much larger?


I think the 6 motif has three sizes of clovers, right? Vintage Alhambra is the size of the smallest motif. The other two sizes correspond to the size of the Magic earring motifs and the larger Magic pendant motif.


----------



## A bottle of Red

DS2006 said:


> I think the 6 motif has three sizes of clovers, right? Vintage Alhambra is the size of the smallest motif. The other two sizes correspond to the size of the Magic earring motifs and the larger Magic pendant motif.


Ohhh makes sense! So i guess the 10 motifs are vintage sized, not sweet right?


----------



## DS2006

A bottle of Red said:


> Ohhh makes sense! So i guess the 10 motifs are vintage sized, not sweet right?


Correct! Sweets are really tiny! The 10 and 20 motif necklaces are vintage size.


----------



## BigAkoya

Minich said:


> Another +1 for Crystal - I adore my SA there (am NY-based and it feels like she ships things to me weekly at this point!), and they seem to be able to source most items I've requested. The latest find is the RG pave Frivole necklace & earring set with the pink sapphire center!


Sold!  Your vote gets double-weighting as you are a NYer and can buy at the US flagship store, yet you still buy at Crystal.    
The SA I met at Wynn was super nice, but I know he would not be a long term SA for me.  He's not my preference in terms of sales style.  I'm looking forward to going to Crystals!


----------



## Minich

BigAkoya said:


> Sold!  Your vote gets double-weighting as you are a NYer and can buy at the US flagship store, yet you still buy at Crystal.
> The SA I met at Wynn was super nice, but I know he would not be a long term SA for me.  He's not my preference in terms of sales style.  I'm looking forward to going to Crystals!



 I am *very* loyal if I have a good customer service experience! I walked in there this past February, straight from the airport (definitely not looking my best! ) to make my very first VCA purchase and she was so welcoming and kind. Happy to PM you with my SA’s name if helpful, and can give her a heads up to expect you if you’re comfortable with that!


----------



## A bottle of Red

DS2006 said:


> Correct! Sweets are really tiny! The 10 and 20 motif necklaces are vintage size.


Got it thank you so much!


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> Well, there are four VCAs in Vegas (it's not fair at all).  Cannot say much about Wynn as it's new to me and with less than 15 mins there, I have to say the SA (forgot his name) was very eager to help.
> 
> Bellagio has all brands at one location too, one stop shop for everything too. VCA boutique here is pretty small (I didn't visit this time).
> 
> The one at the Forum Shop, I think they are franchise store, not owned by corporate. I bought a couple of small pieces from them a few years ago and SAs were very helpful and patient, showed me how to wear 20 motifs in 4 different ways, and Magic pendant in 3 different ways.  I went in for a quick inventory check on Saturday, they definitely has lots, they even has YG 10 motif GMOP on display. SA said someone ordered but didn't like it.  I tried and loved, but didn't like the MTO price.
> 
> Last but not least, is my favorite at Crystal. SA very helpful, kind, said they can order perlee clover bracelet for me with 30% deposit, and guess what, here comes the best, you may recall I bought one perlee clover in Istanbul a month ago and second guessed my decision on the size and since then, it's back in the box and my husband was helping me to sell it.  Anyway, She put a small size sweet clover next to my XS size, moved it back and forth on my wrist, and said: Honey, I think you should keep it.  It looks gorgeous on you. and it's the perfect size.  I think the size small is too big on you, and you won't be happy. I wish I have sold this piece to you. That's why this is my favorite store and I just love the fact she didn't say you should sell it and I will order a size small for you.  And I feel so relieved and get to enjoy my Perlee Clover that night and many more days and nights to come.
> 
> I hope you get to visit the boutique in Crystal someday if not this time.


@rosebean how did I miss reading this! I am soooo happy you decided to keep the XS Perlee clover bracelet.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Happyish said:


> Not so long ago, I would have agreed, and then one day, I had to have the chalcedony. I'm glad I have it. To my eye, the two together are soft and elegant. It's a  subtle pairing. I'm rather fond of the combination.


Your pieces are fabulous @Happyish … just like you


----------



## Happyish

eternallove4bag said:


> Your pieces are fabulous @Happyish … just like you


Oh my goodness, thank you! You made my day.


----------



## BigAkoya

This is a bit off topic, but it's related to my recent trip to VCA, so I am pretty sure it's okay to post and I won't get banned.    . You may recall I posted earlier about my Vegas trip when the SA said there is a surge of interest in the Clover bangle due to folks being sick of Cartier as it is so saturated now in the market.

I would dare say some of the Loves people wear are not authentic.  Which then brings me to this article I thought was interesting.
Cartier, Amazon Suing Influencer, Sellers Over Counterfeit ‘Love’ Jewelry | National Jeweler

Yes, these sellers clearly say their product is fake.  However, I think there are also sellers out there selling high-end fakes but claim they are authentic, including fake VCA Alhambra.

If you are not buying directly from the boutique, I would double and triple check the piece is authentic.  Saving a few dollars in the short term would be a complete waste of money, if one were to find out down the road the piece is just a high end fake and worth nothing but the raw materials. 

I wanted to share this article... hope this was helpful.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> This is a bit off topic, but it's related to my recent trip to VCA, so I am pretty sure it's okay to post and I won't get banned.    . You may recall I posted earlier about my Vegas trip when the SA said there is a surge of interest in the Clover bangle due to folks being sick of Cartier as it is so saturated now in the market.
> 
> I would dare say some of the Loves people wear are not authentic.  Which then brings me to this article I thought was interesting.
> Cartier, Amazon Suing Influencer, Sellers Over Counterfeit ‘Love’ Jewelry | National Jeweler
> 
> Yes, these sellers clearly say their product is fake.  However, I think there are also sellers out there selling high-end fakes but claim they are authentic, including fake VCA Alhambra.
> 
> If you are not buying directly from the boutique, I would double and triple check the piece is authentic.  Saving a few dollars in the short term would be a complete waste of money, if one were to find out down the road the piece is just a high end fake and worth nothing but the raw materials.
> 
> I wanted to share this article... hope this was helpful.


That's absolutely true and this has been going on for years. A number of years ago US customs seized shipments of counterfeit Cartier and VCA Alhambra that had come into Florida. The pieces were virtually indistinguishable from the authentic items. Suddenly there was an influx of rare items including on 1stDibs of 20-motif turquoise and coral Alhambra necklaces. I know firsthand, because I bought one--which was successfully returned.

As a result, many dealers I know will no longer sell VCA Alhambra or Cartier bracelets because even they can't tell.

Something else that occurs is that photos are posted of a genuine item for sale which reveal the serial number. Counterfeiters have been careful to apply the same serial number to the same item so it matches in VCA's system. In other words, the serial number for an authentic 20-motif turquoise will be used on a counterfeit 20-motif turquoise. If a SA runs it thorough the system it will come back as matching, but that doesn't mean it's authentic.

When VCA reviews a piece for authentication, their conclusion states the item does not bear the characteristics of an authentic item. This means it could be counterfeit or it has been altered such that the specifications are non-conforming. In other words, you could own something that's authentic, but has been altered, so it's no longer recognized as a VCA creation by VCA. That's why it's important to have all repairs done by VCA, which they won't do without first determining authenticity. Easy enough if you have the documents, unless the documents are fraudulent or if it's flagged by VCA, in which case you have to go the full authentication route before VCA will do the repair. That's important to have if you ever want to resell it. It's also important in terms of value.

I see things all the time on Fashionphile or TRR sold at near retail but without documentation. From the boutique, for $50 or $250 more you get the box, pouches, the COA, the receipt and chocolates. To me, that documentation is paramount. In other words, the savings is inconsequential to what you're _not_ getting.

There are certain older pieces that you can buy preowned with confidence--in fact that's the only way to get them as they're out of production. But more popular items, such as the Love Bracelets and Alhambra necklaces unfortunately attract unscrupulous sellers that attempt to exploit customers that want to save some money. And how else are you going to get that turquoise alhambra, other than to buy it on the secondary market?

Accordingly I buy from the boutique but I also buy preowned. However, I have several rules of thumb: 1) if it's too good to be true, it probably is, so DON'T; 2) Buy from a "seemingly" reputable dealer; 3) make sure there's a return option; 4) do not buy from an overseas seller; 5) ONLY buy with a credit card--NEVER do a wire transfer or pay in cash for jewelry, even if it's at a discount; 6) run it by a jeweler when it arrives and if you feel queasy then return [e.g., the "go with your gut test,"]; 6) if two sellers have the same item and one comes with documents and the other not, buy it from the former even if it's more expensive; and finally, 7) if it's a piece you really want and the cost is more than you can comfortably lose, have it authenticated. It's well worth the peace of mind, it will enable you to resell with confidence, and if it comes back as counterfeit, it will provide the necessary substantiation to give you recourse.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> That's absolutely true and this has been going on for years. A number of years ago US customs seized shipments of counterfeit Cartier and VCA Alhambra that had come into Florida. The pieces were virtually indistinguishable from the authentic items. Suddenly there was an influx of rare items including on 1stDibs of 20-motif turquoise and coral Alhambra necklaces. I know firsthand, because I bought one--which was successfully returned.
> 
> As a result, many dealers I know will no longer sell VCA Alhambra or Cartier bracelets because even they can't tell.
> 
> Something else that occurs is that photos are posted of a genuine item for sale which reveal the serial number. Counterfeiters have been careful to apply the same serial number to the same item so it matches in VCA's system. In other words, the serial number for an authentic 20-motif turquoise will be used on a counterfeit 20-motif turquoise. If a SA runs it thorough the system it will come back as matching, but that doesn't mean it's authentic.
> 
> When VCA reviews a piece for authentication, their conclusion states the item does not bear the characteristics of an authentic item. This means it could be counterfeit or it has been altered such that the specifications are non-conforming. In other words, you could own something that's authentic, but has been altered, so it's no longer recognized as a VCA creation by VCA. That's why it's important to have all repairs done by VCA, which they won't do without first determining authenticity. Easy enough if you have the documents, unless the documents are fraudulent or if it's flagged by VCA, in which case you have to go the full authentication route before VCA will do the repair. That's important to have if you ever want to resell it. It's also important in terms of value.
> 
> I see things all the time on Fashionphile or TRR sold at near retail but without documentation. From the boutique, for $50 or $250 more you get the box, pouches, the COA, the receipt and chocolates. To me, that documentation is paramount. In other words, the savings is inconsequential to what you're _not_ getting.
> 
> There are certain older pieces that you can buy preowned with confidence--in fact that's the only way to get them as they're out of production. But more popular items, such as the Love Bracelets and Alhambra necklaces unfortunately attract unscrupulous sellers that attempt to exploit customers that want to save some money. And how else are you going to get that turquoise alhambra, other than to buy it on the secondary market?
> 
> Accordingly I buy from the boutique but I also buy preowned. However, I have several rules of thumb: 1) if it's too good to be true, it probably is, so DON'T; 2) Buy from a "seemingly" reputable dealer; 3) make sure there's a return option; 4) do not buy from an overseas seller; 5) ONLY buy with a credit card--NEVER do a wire transfer or pay in cash for jewelry, even if it's at a discount; 6) run it by a jeweler when it arrives and if you feel queasy then return [e.g., the "go with your gut test,"]; 6) if two sellers have the same item and one comes with documents and the other not, buy it from the former even if it's more expensive; and finally, 7) if it's a piece you really want and the cost is more than you can comfortably lose, have it authenticated. It's well worth the peace of mind, it will enable you to resell with confidence, and if it comes back as counterfeit, it will provide the necessary substantiation to give you recourse.


This was great!  Thank you for all this wonderful insight!  I only buy from the boutique, and I did not realize what a big business fakes are.  Wow!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DS2006

Thank you @BigAkoya and @Happyish! I couldn't agree more. I have bought a couple of items second hand from a friend who had all receipts and COA (plus she's 100% trustworthy), but everything else that is current stock, I buy from the boutique. It's very risky to buy any popular luxury items second hand these days.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> This was great!  Thank you for all this wonderful insight!  I only buy from the boutique, and I did not realize what a big business fakes are.  Wow!  Thanks for sharing!


OH MY GOSH . . . I could tell you stories! And what worries me, are the near-perfect copies circulating in the jewelrysphere and no one's the wiser.

Indeed, there are some dealers I've done business with that _won't buy from me---_even though they know how careful I am---unless I provide full documentation--repair receipts from the boutique won't suffice--they're that leary. It's not that they don't trust me. Full documentation eliminates the issue of authenticity and makes it easier for them to sell. 

Because all those green envelopes and receipts look the same, I've taken to organizing everything. The COA's and receipts are all in one place and everything is labeled. Also, I've taken to photocopying the receipt and putting a copy separate from the documentation in the original box (all the boxes are labeled too).

If I need the receipt--such as for a repair--I can find it. Usually the store can look it up, but sometimes not, so it's nice to have it organized. Admittedly, if I was _really_ organized (I recommend this) I would download the receipt and maintain a copy on the computer independent of the hard-copy. Just a thought because--and I know this may sound strange--without paperwork, that high value item that you treasure, may be regarded as indistinguishable in value from some shlock sold on eBay if you go to resell. How do they know it's authentic? Because you say it is?????

Think of a so-called Andy Warhol . . . The one thing standing between authenticity and a lack thereof is paperwork. Without _proper_ certification, e.g., the Andy Warhol Foundation, it's of insignificant value.


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> OH MY GOSH . . . I could tell you stories! And what worries me, are the near-perfect copies circulating in the jewelrysphere and no one's the wiser.
> 
> Indeed, there are some dealers I've done business with that _won't buy from me---_even though they know how careful I am---unless I provide full documentation--repair receipts from the boutique won't suffice--they're that leary. It's not that they don't trust me. Full documentation eliminates the issue of authenticity and makes it easier for them to sell.
> 
> Because all those green envelopes and receipts look the same, I've taken to organizing everything. The COA's and receipts are all in one place and everything is labeled. Also, I've taken to photocopying the receipt and putting a copy separate from the documentation in the original box (all the boxes are labeled too).
> 
> If I need the receipt--such as for a repair--I can find it. Usually the store can look it up, but sometimes not, so it's nice to have it organized. Admittedly, if I was _really_ organized (I recommend this) I would download the receipt and maintain a copy on the computer independent of the hard-copy. Just a thought because--and I know this may sound strange--without paperwork, that high value item that you treasure, may be regarded as indistinguishable in value from some shlock sold on eBay if you go to resell. How do they know it's authentic? Because you say it is?????
> 
> Think of a so-called Andy Warhol . . . The one thing standing between authenticity and a lack thereof is paperwork. Without _proper_ certification, e.g., the Andy Warhol Foundation, it's of insignificant value.


Your comment on the store looking up a purchase is spot on! 
That is 100% exactly my reason for buying fine jewelry in the US only, where I live.  A no hassle after care is worth more to me than saving a few pennies.  SAs come and go, and I do not want the drama of having to provide paperwork.  Any SA can look my purchase up in the system.

Not to mention... paper is so 20th century. 
FYI... GIA is going digital.  GIA certificates will be digital only starting in Jan 2023 (paper reports will be completely phased out by 2025).


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> Your comment on the store looking up a purchase is spot on!
> That is 100% exactly my reason for buying fine jewelry in the US only, where I live.  A no hassle after care is worth more to me than saving a few pennies.  SAs come and go, and I do not want the drama of having to provide paperwork.  Any SA can look my purchase up in the system.
> 
> Not to mention... paper is so 20th century.
> FYI... GIA is going digital.  GIA certificates will be digital only starting in Jan 2023 (paper reports will be completely phased out by 2025).


Wow! I'm old-school. I still like paper. What if your hard drive's corrupted? 
Also, wouldn't a digital certificate be easy to counterfeit? VCA, and some clothing manufacturers too (Moncler comes to mind) use a hologram.
Would you not feel comfortable buying from VCA in Europe? They'd provide paperwork, no different from any other transaction. And if you said, let's say, that you bought it at VCA in Paris, with some effort, wouldn't they be able to confirm?


----------



## BigAkoya

Happyish said:


> Wow! I'm old-school. I still like paper. What if your hard drive's corrupted?
> Also, wouldn't a digital certificate be easy to counterfeit? VCA, and some clothing manufacturers too (Moncler comes to mind) use a hologram.
> Would you not feel comfortable buying from VCA in Europe? They'd provide paperwork, no different from any other transaction. And if you said, let's say, that you bought it at VCA in Paris, with some effort, wouldn't they be able to confirm?


If you buy something in London, it will not be in the US database.  I confirmed this with VCA in London who said there is not a global database.  This means for service in the US, the boutique may ask you for proof if you walk in to a new store or if your SA left and you now have a new SA.  I personally do not want to deal with the paperwork to prove authenticity.  For me, it is much easier when I tell a brand (VCA or other luxury jewelry brand) to "look me up."

In the example of GIA, the digital certificate is owned by GIA, stored most likely in the cloud.  You as the owner of the diamond have access to the certificate if you want to see it or print out a copy.  However, to prove your diamond matches the certificate, GIA will not just take your "paper certificate" as truth because your paper certificate can be copied a thousand times.  GIA will check for the inscription on the girdle of the diamond to see if it's a match with their certificate.  As a secondary precaution, GIA will also have a machine that will scan the image of your diamond.  No two diamonds are exactly the same if you look at internal inclusions.  Therefore, even if someone cuts a diamond to the exact dimensions as your original diamond, the machine will still be able to identify that it is not the same diamond due to the placement of the internal inclusions/feathers/etc.

It's going to be great as there is a lot altered stones popping up in the diamond industry.  Here is a good article to read:   GIA Reports Are Going All Digital, And Here’s How It Will Work – JCK (jckonline.com)


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> If you buy something in London, it will not be in the US database.  I confirmed this with VCA in London who said there is not a global database.  This means for service in the US, the boutique may ask you for proof if you walk in to a new store or if your SA left and you now have a new SA.  I personally do not want to deal with the paperwork to prove authenticity.  For me, it is much easier when I tell a brand (VCA or other luxury jewelry brand) to "look me up."
> 
> In the example of GIA, the digital certificate is owned by GIA, stored most likely in the cloud.  You as the owner of the diamond have access to the certificate if you want to see it or print out a copy.  However, to prove your diamond matches the certificate, GIA will not just take your "paper certificate" as truth because your paper certificate can be copied a thousand times.  GIA will check for the inscription on the girdle of the diamond to see if it's a match with their certificate.  As a secondary precaution, GIA will also have a machine that will scan the image of your diamond.  No two diamonds are exactly the same if you look at internal inclusions.  Therefore, even if someone cuts a diamond to the exact dimensions as your original diamond, the machine will still be able to identify that it is not the same diamond due to the placement of the internal inclusions/feathers/etc.
> 
> It's going to be great as there is a lot altered stones popping up in the diamond industry.  Here is a good article to read:   GIA Reports Are Going All Digital, And Here’s How It Will Work – JCK (jckonline.com)


My London SA said can see all my European and North American purchases, but can not see my Asia purchases. So I agree no global database but there is some consolidation between some regions.


----------



## Happyish

BigAkoya said:


> If you buy something in London, it will not be in the US database.  I confirmed this with VCA in London who said there is not a global database.  This means for service in the US, the boutique may ask you for proof if you walk in to a new store or if your SA left and you now have a new SA.  I personally do not want to deal with the paperwork to prove authenticity.  For me, it is much easier when I tell a brand (VCA or other luxury jewelry brand) to "look me up."
> 
> In the example of GIA, the digital certificate is owned by GIA, stored most likely in the cloud.  You as the owner of the diamond have access to the certificate if you want to see it or print out a copy.  However, to prove your diamond matches the certificate, GIA will not just take your "paper certificate" as truth because your paper certificate can be copied a thousand times.  GIA will check for the inscription on the girdle of the diamond to see if it's a match with their certificate.  As a secondary precaution, GIA will also have a machine that will scan the image of your diamond.  No two diamonds are exactly the same if you look at internal inclusions.  Therefore, even if someone cuts a diamond to the exact dimensions as your original diamond, the machine will still be able to identify that it is not the same diamond due to the placement of the internal inclusions/feathers/etc.
> 
> It's going to be great as there is a lot altered stones popping up in the diamond industry.  Here is a good article to read:   GIA Reports Are Going All Digital, And Here’s How It Will Work – JCK (jckonline.com)


I love this. Thank you so much for the information. You truly are a font of knowledge.

And then there's the issue of diamonds with counterfeit GIA inscriptions. It gets to a point where every possible indicator of authenticity has been corrupted such that no one and nothing can be trusted, unless you go back to the original source.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> My London SA said can see all my European and North American purchases, but can not see my Asia purchases. So I agree no global database but there is some consolidation between some regions.


I wonder if VCA Harrods is under different guidelines, perhaps considered a "leased" boutique, like a NM in the US.
I hope one day they will consolidate.  The world is getting smaller, and people shop globally.

By the way, VCA Harrods said they no longer ship international.  It is local only.  The SA said it was a new policy.  I'm not sure if your London boutique has the same policy; it would be interesting to know.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> I wonder if VCA Harrods is under different guidelines, perhaps considered a "leased" boutique, like a NM in the US.
> I hope one day they will consolidate.  The world is getting smaller, and people things globally.
> 
> By the way, VCA Harrods said they no longer ship international.  It is local only.  The SA said it was a new policy.  I'm not sure if your London boutique has the same policy; it would be interesting to know.


My boutique better continue to ship as I am awaiting SO I paid for already. I think they would lose a lot of business as I understand a lot of their clients are international. I don’t shop at Harrods one. I suspect the Harrid’s one follows Harrod’s not VCA policy on shipping.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> My boutique better continue to ship as I am awaiting SO I paid for already. I think they would lose a lot of business as I understand a lot of their clients are international. I don’t shop at Harrods one. I suspect the Harrid’s one follows Harrod’s not VCA policy on shipping.


I was surprised by Harrod's as well (I was there in April).  The SA said it was a new policy.  We were discussing order an item, and he said they could hold it for me until my next visit, but they cannot ship anymore.  Yet, Harrod's will ship other items to me in the US, so I find it odd.  

I am sure they will ship your SO.. you already paid for it.  
Oooh!  I can't wait to see what you ordered! You always have nice goodies!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> I was surprised by Harrod's as well (I was there in April).  The SA said it was a new policy.  We were discussing order an item, and he said they could hold it for me until my next visit, but they cannot ship anymore.  Yet, Harrod's will ship other items to me in the US, so I find it odd.
> 
> I am sure they will ship your SO.. you already paid for it.
> Oooh!  I can't wait to see what you ordered! You always have nice goodies!


That is so strange. I will double check my store still ships. Mine was not shipping to HK for a while with covid while another one was. So not sure how these shipping rules are set and hard to keep up with changes. 
My SO is pretty unexciting to most but an everyday dream piece for me. Will post when it arrives, who knows when.


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> @rosebean how did I miss reading this! I am soooo happy you decided to keep the XS Perlee clover bracelet.


 @eternallove4bag thank you for all the comfort you gave me. I am happy too!


----------



## september1985

Hello. I have a question for the ladies and gents who have the 70cm trace chain -have you worn it doubled up? and do you like to style it this way? Thank you.


----------



## sbelle

Just popped in to share this picture .


I love the way this looks ❤️




Personally, I would never wear all those necklaces at the same time , but it doesn’t keep me from loving the look !


----------



## Happyish

sbelle said:


> Just popped in to share this picture .
> 
> 
> I love the way this looks ❤
> 
> View attachment 5428093
> 
> 
> Personally, I would never wear all those necklaces at the same time , but it doesn’t keep me from loving the look !


This is how I wear mine, albeit without a Magic. However, I link the two chains together to make one continuous chain. That way one they can be arranged and one does not lay on top of the other.


----------



## EpiFanatic

sbelle said:


> Just popped in to share this picture .
> 
> 
> I love the way this looks ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5428093
> 
> 
> Personally, I would never wear all those necklaces at the same time , but it doesn’t keep me from loving the look !


Ugh. My favorite color combo. Blue and green. And I’m not even a 20s person. Drool…


----------



## millerc

label.hoe said:


> Hello. I have a question for the ladies and gents who have the 70cm trace chain -have you worn it doubled up? and do you like to style it this way? Thank you.


No. That would make it just under 14 inches. On my neck it would choke me!


----------



## krawford

Sorry to interrupt this thread but can you ladies tell me how to pronounce "guilloche"  I just started my VCA collection this year and have heard it pronounced 3 different ways.  So......what it is?  Thanks


----------



## DeryaHm

krawford said:


> Sorry to interrupt this thread but can you ladies tell me how to pronounce "guilloche"  I just started my VCA collection this year and have heard it pronounced 3 different ways.  So......what it is?  Thanks



Ghee-yo-shay is how I think I’d write it in English. It is « guilloché » so the e is “ay”. Afaik there isn’t a good English word for this? Iirc it is a word for a symmetrical decorative pattern with intersecting lines. Afaik if guilloché is an adjective it means decorated with a design like that? But my French is pretty out of use so someone else probably knows better


----------



## EpiFanatic

krawford said:


> Sorry to interrupt this thread but can you ladies tell me how to pronounce "guilloche"  I just started my VCA collection this year and have heard it pronounced 3 different ways.  So......what it is?  Thanks


Gee (hard G) - yo (long O) - shay
3 syllables with the accent on the last syllable.


----------



## krawford

Thank you!  That is how I have been saying it.


----------



## BigAkoya

Safa said:


> Ghee-yo-shay is how I think I’d write it in English. It is « guilloché » so the e is “ay”. Afaik there isn’t a good English word for this? Iirc it is a word for a symmetrical decorative pattern with intersecting lines. Afaik if guilloché is an adjective it means decorated with a design like that? But my French is pretty out of use so someone else probably knows better


It's funny you mention this.  I have a hard time with Frivole.   I know it's Fre-voul. 
However, in my mind, and even when I read the word today, my mind always says Free-vo-lee.    
I must like my long vowels.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

BigAkoya said:


> I am beginning to like shopping in Vegas more.  I am a very focused shopper, so I just go in and out to the brands I like.  I am not a browser walking up and down the streets of NYC to check out stores.  Wynn has all the brands in one location.  No drama like NYC.
> 
> Plus, I think the SAs in Vegas understand non-local "tourist" purchases.  My guess is tourists/non-locals are the majority of their sales.
> All the SAs were super helpful and bent over backwards to get the merchandise asap. The VCA SA said he could order all three pink sapphire pieces right now and ship them to me.  It was the same with Buccellati, the SA said he could have pieces sent to me the next day for fit. The SA told me they get a lot of clients who are from out of town that are wives of husbands who tell them to shop while they do big-time gambling.
> 
> Said another way, I don't sense the SAs need to cater and offer pieces for their local clients as these boutiques get so much walk-in tourist traffic.
> 
> I have not been to one at Crystal.  Which one of the three VCA shops do you like?





rosebean said:


> Well, there are four VCAs in Vegas (it's not fair at all).  Cannot say much about Wynn as it's new to me and with less than 15 mins there, I have to say the SA (forgot his name) was very eager to help.
> 
> Bellagio has all brands at one location too, one stop shop for everything too. VCA boutique here is pretty small (I didn't visit this time).
> 
> The one at the Forum Shop, I think they are franchise store, not owned by corporate. I bought a couple of small pieces from them a few years ago and SAs were very helpful and patient, showed me how to wear 20 motifs in 4 different ways, and Magic pendant in 3 different ways.  I went in for a quick inventory check on Saturday, they definitely has lots, they even has YG 10 motif GMOP on display. SA said someone ordered but didn't like it.  I tried and loved, but didn't like the MTO price.
> 
> Last but not least, is my favorite at Crystal. SA very helpful, kind, said they can order perlee clover bracelet for me with 30% deposit, and guess what, here comes the best, you may recall I bought one perlee clover in Istanbul a month ago and second guessed my decision on the size and since then, it's back in the box and my husband was helping me to sell it.  Anyway, She put a small size sweet clover next to my XS size, moved it back and forth on my wrist, and said: Honey, I think you should keep it.  It looks gorgeous on you. and it's the perfect size.  I think the size small is too big on you, and you won't be happy. I wish I have sold this piece to you. That's why this is my favorite store and I just love the fact she didn't say you should sell it and I will order a size small for you.  And I feel so relieved and get to enjoy my Perlee Clover that night and many more days and nights to come.
> 
> I hope you get to visit the boutique in Crystal someday if not this time.





EpiFanatic said:


> I have had a great experience at Crystals too.  And congratulations on getting comfortable with your XS.  I am super happy for you that you get to enjoy your clover and you don't need to lose money on reselling, and then wait wait wait for another size.



Another +1 for Crystals VCA. That is my “home” boutique after having a wonderful experience there in December and I also made a purchase at the Bellagio boutique in that same visit before I went to Crystals. Crystals has less traffic in my opinion than all the other three boutiques which can be a plus for greater inventory as well but their SAs are just top notch.


----------



## krawford

BigAkoya said:


> It's funny you mention this.  I have a hard time with Frivole.   I know it's Fre-voul.
> However, in my mind, and even when I read the word today, my mind always says Free-vo-lee.
> I must like my long vowels.


Well, thanks for this lesson!  I have been pronouncing Frivole wrong all this time.


----------



## BigAkoya

krawford said:


> Well, thanks for this lesson!  I have been pronouncing Frivole wrong all this time.


It's the L and E!  I need to keep reminding myself French does not do long vowels like English.  

Another good one you can laugh at me for... 
When I was younger, I thought Versailles was pronounced Ver-sal-eees.      
It's those Ls and Es again; the French language does not do such hard pronunciations.  
I am sure you already know Versailles is pronounced Vr-sai.  

Only when I went to Versailles did I realize I was pronouncing it all wrong!


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

Every time I mispronounce something, I think of this scene from _Showgirls._


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> It's funny you mention this.  I have a hard time with Frivole.   I know it's Fre-voul.
> However, in my mind, and even when I read the word today, my mind always says Free-vo-lee.
> I must like my long vowels.


Oh I have been murdering the pronunciation of “Noeud” forever.
Is it Nude? Is it No-oood?
I finally asked my SA. It’s No-wad.
Which is perfect and I’ll never forget it, as I responded, “So people have No Wad of Funds left after they pay for it!”
I’ll see myself out…


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

Notorious Pink said:


> Oh I have been murdering the pronunciation of “Noeud” forever.
> Is it Nude? Is it No-oood?
> I finally asked my SA. It’s No-wad.
> Which is perfect and I’ll never forget it, as I responded, “So people have No Wad of Funds left after they pay for it!”
> I’ll see myself out…



Ba-dum-chi!


----------



## CATEYES

Notorious Pink said:


> Oh I have been murdering the pronunciation of “Noeud” forever.
> Is it Nude? Is it No-oood?
> I finally asked my SA. It’s No-wad.
> Which is perfect and I’ll never forget it, as I responded, “So people have No Wad of Funds left after they pay for it!”
> I’ll see myself out…


----------



## lynne_ross

Notorious Pink said:


> Oh I have been murdering the pronunciation of “Noeud” forever.
> Is it Nude? Is it No-oood?
> I finally asked my SA. It’s No-wad.
> Which is perfect and I’ll never forget it, as I responded, “So people have No Wad of Funds left after they pay for it!”
> I’ll see myself out…


My SAs both pronounce it like neu…I don’t know how to type it out but one syllable and no d. I grew up speaking French but I suck at languages so I avoid saying any words. I still can not say hi in mandarin or Cantonese properly after 2 years of trying.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> My SAs both pronounce it like neu…I don’t know how to type it out but one syllable and no d. I grew up speaking French but I suck at languages so I avoid saying any words. I still can not say hi in mandarin or Cantonese properly after 2 years of trying.


I got curious and just googled how to pronounce Noeud.  I think your SA is correct.  There is no D, and it is only one syllable. 
It's more like Neuuuu that just fades.


----------



## 880

Happyish said:


> 1) if it's too good to be true, it probably is, so DON'T; 2) Buy from a "seemingly" reputable dealer; 3) make sure there's a return option; 4) do not buy from an overseas seller; 5) ONLY buy with a credit card--NEVER do a wire transfer or pay in cash for jewelry, even if it's at a discount; 6) run it by a jeweler when it arrives and if you feel queasy then return [e.g., the "go with your gut test,"]; 6) if two sellers have the same item and one comes with documents and the other not, buy it from the former even if it's more expensive; and finally, 7) if it's a piece you really want and the cost is more than you can comfortably lose, have it authenticated. It's well worth the peace of mind, it will enable you to resell with confidence, and if it comes back as counterfeit, it will provide the necessary substantiation to give you recourse.


I love this! It should be tattooed on for anyone who wants to buy outside boutique conditions thank you! 



BigAkoya said:


> I confirmed this with VCA in London who said there is not a global database. This means for service in the US, the boutique may ask you for proof if you walk in to a new store or if your SA left and you now have a new SA. I personally do not want to deal with the paperwork to prove authenticity. For me, it is much easier when I tell a brand (VCA or other luxury jewelry brand) to "look me up."


someone told me that Asia isn’t in the US system, but you can bring your stuff in to register it.


----------



## missie1

BigAkoya said:


> I am beginning to like shopping in Vegas more.  I am a very focused shopper, so I just go in and out to the brands I like.  I am not a browser walking up and down the streets of NYC to check out stores.  Wynn has all the brands in one location.  No drama like NYC.
> 
> Plus, I think the SAs in Vegas understand non-local "tourist" purchases.  My guess is tourists/non-locals are the majority of their sales.
> All the SAs were super helpful and bent over backwards to get the merchandise asap. The VCA SA said he could order all three pink sapphire pieces right now and ship them to me.  It was the same with Buccellati, the SA said he could have pieces sent to me the next day for fit. The SA told me they get a lot of clients who are from out of town that are wives of husbands who tell them to shop while they do big-time gambling.
> 
> Said another way, I don't sense the SAs need to cater and offer pieces for their local clients as these boutiques get so much walk-in tourist traffic.
> 
> I have not been to one at Crystal.  Which one of the three VCA shops do you like?


I love VCA at the Crystal the best. They are so accommodating and I find they have the most inventory.  I also like the Crystal shops the best for all other high end shopping.  During the week no lines just walk right in.


----------



## missie1

Happyish said:


> OH MY GOSH . . . I could tell you stories! And what worries me, are the near-perfect copies circulating in the jewelrysphere and no one's the wiser.
> 
> Indeed, there are some dealers I've done business with that _won't buy from me---_even though they know how careful I am---unless I provide full documentation--repair receipts from the boutique won't suffice--they're that leary. It's not that they don't trust me. Full documentation eliminates the issue of authenticity and makes it easier for them to sell.
> 
> Because all those green envelopes and receipts look the same, I've taken to organizing everything. The COA's and receipts are all in one place and everything is labeled. Also, I've taken to photocopying the receipt and putting a copy separate from the documentation in the original box (all the boxes are labeled too).
> 
> If I need the receipt--such as for a repair--I can find it. Usually the store can look it up, but sometimes not, so it's nice to have it organized. Admittedly, if I was _really_ organized (I recommend this) I would download the receipt and maintain a copy on the computer independent of the hard-copy. Just a thought because--and I know this may sound strange--without paperwork, that high value item that you treasure, may be regarded as indistinguishable in value from some shlock sold on eBay if you go to resell. How do they know it's authentic? Because you say it is?????
> 
> Think of a so-called Andy Warhol . . . The one thing standing between authenticity and a lack thereof is paperwork. Without _proper_ certification, e.g., the Andy Warhol Foundation, it's of insignificant value.


So insightful…thank you for sharing your insight on how to navigate purchasing preowned items that aren’t readily accessible from boutique.  This advice is priceless.


----------



## EpiFanatic

A New Van Cleef & Arpels Collection Triumphs Through the Challenges of the Traditional
					

Don't let the simple things fool you.




					www.townandcountrymag.com
				




Just thought I would share. Ran across an article about the new high jewelry line. I haven’t seen it and it’s not relevant to me.  $$$. But interesting that there are some ribbon themed pieces.


----------



## BigAkoya

missie1 said:


> So insightful…thank you for sharing your insight on how to navigate purchasing preowned items that aren’t readily accessible from boutique.  This advice is priceless.


Priceless and scary! I recently attempted at bidding at an auction.  I did not win, and I doubt I will bid again. 
The piece was Cartier, so it was a name brand, not a no-name creation.  However, I can honestly say I still do not have 100% confidence the piece was not altered.  
Too scary for me as I am a total newbie to used pieces.


----------



## floridamama

Hi everyone! Just came back from 2 weeks in Europe. Visited Palace Vendome location and it was beautiful and they had pretty good stock I have to say. I came back with a small token - large frivole mirror gold earrings ❤
I was curious what everyone uses as a travel case for jewelry? I need a better option to store and travel with my jewelry that can also easily fit in the hotel safe .
Thanks!


----------



## missie1

floridamama said:


> Hi everyone! Just came back from 2 weeks in Europe. Visited Palace Vendome location and it was beautiful and they had pretty good stock I have to say. I came back with a small token - large frivole mirror gold earrings ❤
> I was curious what everyone uses as a travel case for jewelry? I need a better option to store and travel with my jewelry that can also easily fit in the hotel safe .
> Thanks!


So I use lv nano travel case.  It’s perfect size as I carry in my duffle.  If we leave bags at hotel I take it out and put in my purse.  It fits 1 VCA watch roll and few pouches.  I’m able to fit several bracelets and 1 watch in a single roll.  I place necklaces in pouches.  I don’t change earrings when I’m out of town.


----------



## BigAkoya

floridamama said:


> Hi everyone! Just came back from 2 weeks in Europe. Visited Palace Vendome location and it was beautiful and they had pretty good stock I have to say. I came back with a small token - large frivole mirror gold earrings ❤
> I was curious what everyone uses as a travel case for jewelry? I need a better option to store and travel with my jewelry that can also easily fit in the hotel safe .
> Thanks!


Wolf all the way for me!  There was a lot of discussion on this earlier in this thread about Wolf, especially for jewelry storage cases as they have LusterLoc for protection.

For travel size, I like the Maria Cube as it is one big hole.  I've tried cases with jewelry compartments, and they are worthless.  The compartment sizes never fit, and the ring holders are a joke unless you wear tiny rings. 

Here is my favorite, the Maria Cube:   Maria Zip Jewelry Cube | WOLF (wolf1834.com)
For VCA pieces, I use the VCA pouches and just lay them flat.  They stack perfectly and there is tons of room.

Here is a larger version, and again, the secret is to have a big "hole" to store your pouched pieces. 
Maria Medium Zip Case | WOLF (wolf1834.com)

It also fits in the hotel safe if you decide to use the safe.  Hope this helps.


----------



## WingNut

BigAkoya said:


> Wolf all the way for me!  There was a lot of discussion on this earlier in this thread about Wolf, especially for jewelry storage cases as they have LusterLoc for protection.
> 
> For travel size, I like the Maria Cube as it is one big hole.  I've tried cases with jewelry compartments, and they are worthless.  The compartment sizes never fit, and the ring holders are a joke unless you wear tiny rings.
> 
> Here is my favorite, the Maria Cube:   Maria Zip Jewelry Cube | WOLF (wolf1834.com)
> For VCA pieces, I use the VCA pouches and just lay them flat.  They stack perfectly and there is tons of room.
> 
> Here is a larger version, and again, the secret is to have a big "hole" to store your pouched pieces.
> Maria Medium Zip Case | WOLF (wolf1834.com)
> 
> It also fits in the hotel safe if you decide to use the safe.  Hope this helps.


@BigAkoya I've been looking for a decent way to carry my jewelry (rather than multiple pouches stuffed into a drawstring bag) during all of my travels so I'm happy I stumbled on your post!


----------



## BigAkoya

WingNut said:


> @BigAkoya I've been looking for a decent way to carry my jewelry (rather than multiple pouches stuffed into a drawstring bag) during all of my travels so I'm happy I stumbled on your post!


Here is a demo so you can see how perfect it fits.  The bottom pouch is the VCA medium, and top one is the small.  I put the mediums on the bottom and then layer the smalls on top.  The very top layer is the black VCA cleaning cloth.  You can also see how roomy it is. Plus, it’s super cute!  I love this little guy with his little handle.


----------



## rosebean

thanks for letting me share this travel case, I had it for a few years, compact not bulky, but has many compartments for earrings, necklaces, and rings. I like it a lot.  https://www.tumi.com/p/ennis-jewelry-travel-roll-01100021041/

If you have more substantial, statement pieces, you would probably put them in the travel pouch that came with. as @BigAkoya mentioned,  for VCA pieces, use the VCA pouches.

edit: adding some photos.


----------



## krawford

missie1 said:


> So I use lv nano travel case.  It’s perfect size as I carry in my duffle.  If we leave bags at hotel I take it out and put in my purse.  It fits 1 VCA watch roll and few pouches.  I’m able to fit several bracelets and 1 watch in a single roll.  I place necklaces in pouches.  I don’t change earrings when I’m out of town.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430339
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430340


Love this idea!


----------



## caman

Hello! I know this must have been discussed here a million times. But how big is the color change on the Alhambra necklace (malachite) ? I’m in love with the color but so afraid of big changes. 

Alternatively I’m thinking about getting the red one instead 

thanks so much in advance!


----------



## WingNut

BigAkoya said:


> Here is a demo so you can see how perfect it fits.  The bottom pouch is the VCA medium, and top one is the small.  I put the mediums on the bottom and then layer the smalls on top.  The very top layer is the black VCA cleaning cloth.  You can also see how roomy it is. Plus, it’s super cute!  I love this little guy with his little handle.
> 
> View attachment 5430435


Your knowledge, as always, is much appreciated! Looks like a perfect way to organize and a lot better for my pieces than what I've been using.

ETA: I ordered it in yellow!


----------



## snnysmm

BigAkoya said:


> Here is a demo so you can see how perfect it fits.  The bottom pouch is the VCA medium, and top one is the small.  I put the mediums on the bottom and then layer the smalls on top.  The very top layer is the black VCA cleaning cloth.  You can also see how roomy it is. Plus, it’s super cute!  I love this little guy with his little handle.
> 
> View attachment 5430435



Ooooh.  Does this fit a bracelet travel pouch too?


----------



## BigAkoya

cyoo1234 said:


> Ooooh.  Does this fit a bracelet travel pouch too?


For a 5 motif bracelet, I don't use the long bracelet travel pouch.  For me, those padded firm pouches are far too bulky for travel, especially for such a little bracelet.  I use the medium pouch for two 5 motifs, and I have also used one small pouch for each bracelet.  Here is what I typically use for each size pouch:

Small pouch:
- Earrings (one earring in each divided section)
- Rings (Lotus, Frivole...they both fit fine)
- Animal clip

Medium pouch:
- Clover bangle (fits perfect)
- 20 motif and two 5 motif bracelets (the medium is quite deep, so for me, I put a 20 motif in one divided section and I put two 5 motif bracelets in the other divided section).  Of course, you can split it up if you want and use more medium pouches.

For layering, the medium pouches go on the bottom because as you can see, the contents (bangles, 20 motif, 5 motif) allow them to lay flat.  The small pouches contain bulkier items (eg. earring, rings) hence I place them on the top.

The Maria Cube is very compact and light, with a super cute little handle.  
Keeping things light is my #1 priority for travel; I don't like bulky items that take up valuable storage space.
This is a very roomy square cube, so it's 100% is usable space (no silly dividers).  I can pack in so many pieces, and they are all protected by the pouches.  I really love this little guy.

On color... why did I choose yellow?  I posted this before, but I'll write it here again as I think it makes so much sense!
The choices are navy, white, and yellow.  I didn't like any of those colors.  I wanted pale pink (to match my Caroline jewelry box) or ivory.  I was thinking of white, and then navy.  My last choice was yellow.  Yuck, mustard yellow.

I asked my husband to choose (I really did not care), and he immediately said, without hesitation, yellow!  Yikes... yellow was my last choice! I said wow.. that was a fast response.  I thought you would have chosen boring navy so "dirt won't show."  
Why did you choose yellow?

He said... "this is for travel, and if you are going to put bling in that thing, I would want it to be bright yellow so you can see it and won't lose it."

Great answer... Sold!  I purchased yellow.  My husband was 110% correct.  I cannot miss this cute, bright, yellow cube!  I also love this guy... his yummy French's mustard color!  Yup... I love this little mustard guy.
That's my story on why he's yellow!  

Something to think about when choosing a color.  I have a leather valet tray that is bright Tiffany turquoise blue. I use the valet tray when I am at the hotel as my "home base" for my stuff.  I can't miss that valet tray either.  It pops and does not blend in for sure.   

Hope this helps.


----------



## BigAkoya

WingNut said:


> Your knowledge, as always, is much appreciated! Looks like a perfect way to organize and a lot better for my pieces than what I've been using.
> 
> ETA: I ordered it in yellow!


Yellow!  I just posted above about this color!  I hope you will read my post... it is the best color in my opinion! 
I hope you love this little guy too.  Please do a show & tell and post a photo when you receive it... if you wish!


----------



## snnysmm

BigAkoya said:


> For a 5 motif bracelet, I don't use the long bracelet travel pouch.  For me, those padded firm pouches are far too bulky for travel, especially for such a little bracelet.  I use the medium pouch for two 5 motifs, and I have also used one small pouch for each bracelet.  Here is what I typically use for each size pouch:
> 
> Small pouch:
> - Earrings (one earring in each divided section)
> - Rings (Lotus, Frivole...they both fit fine)
> - Animal clip
> 
> Medium pouch:
> - Clover bangle (fits perfect)
> - 20 motif and two 5 motif bracelets (the medium is quite deep, so for me, I put a 20 motif in one divided section and I put two 5 motif bracelets in the other divided section).  Of course, you can split it up if you want and use more medium pouches.
> 
> For layering, the medium pouches go on the bottom because as you can see, the contents (bangles, 20 motif, 5 motif) allow them to lay flat.  The small pouches contain bulkier items (eg. earring, rings) hence I place them on the top.
> 
> The Maria Cube is very compact and light, with a super cute little handle.
> Keeping things light is my #1 priority for travel; I don't like bulky items that take up valuable storage space.
> This is a very roomy square cube, so it's 100% is usable space (no silly dividers).  I can pack in so many pieces, and they are all protected by the pouches.  I really love this little guy.
> 
> On color... why did I choose yellow?  I posted this before, but I'll write it here again as I think it makes so much sense!
> The choices are navy, white, and yellow.  I didn't like any of those colors.  I wanted pale pink (to match my Caroline jewelry box) or ivory.  I was thinking of white, and then navy.  My last choice was yellow.  Yuck, mustard yellow.
> 
> I asked my husband to choose (I really did not care), and he immediately said, without hesitation, yellow!  Yikes... yellow was my last choice! I said wow.. that was a fast response.  I thought you would have chosen boring navy so "dirt won't show."
> Why did you choose yellow?
> 
> He said... "this is for travel, and if you are going to put bling in that thing, I would want it to be bright yellow so you can see it and won't lose it."
> 
> Great answer... Sold!  I purchased yellow.  My husband was 110% correct.  I cannot miss this cute, bright, yellow cube!  I also love this guy... his yummy French's mustard color!  Yup... I love this little mustard guy.
> That's my story on why he's yellow!
> 
> Something to think about when choosing a color.  I have a leather valet tray that is bright Tiffany turquoise blue. I use the valet tray when I am at the hotel as my "home base" for my stuff.  I can't miss that valet tray either.  It pops and does not blend in for sure.
> 
> Hope this helps.



So helpful!  Thank you!

As I begin to build my jewelry collection, I’ve been looking at jewelry storage.  I was going to stop by the container store and look at Stackers, but I’ll look into Caroline also!


----------



## BigAkoya

cyoo1234 said:


> So helpful!  Thank you!
> 
> As I begin to build my jewelry collection, I’ve been looking at jewelry storage.  I was going to stop by the container store and look at Stackers, but I’ll look into Caroline also!


I love jewelry boxes!  Here are the two styles I use:

Large Caroline (I like the pink):   Caroline Large Jewelry Case | WOLF | WOLF (wolf1834.com)

Trays (I use these inside the top drawer in my dressers in my closet):
Jewelry Trays & Stackable Jewelry Storage | WOLF (wolf1834.com)

As you look at jewelry boxes, read about Wolf too and their LusterLoc tarnishing protection that lasts for up to 35 years.
You may or may not care.   Some people use Ziploc bags to store their jewelry, and it's 100% preference.

Also, if I may offer one tip... earrings!  I have destroyed so many jewelry boxes from earrings.
I use to stick my earrings in the ring holder slots.  I thought the earrings looked so cute as they faced up, and I could stare at them.
Well... those little toothpick-size earring posts will eventually wear the lining out because every time you wear the earrings and put them back in, you are ever so slightly jabbing and rubbing the lining with those toothpick-size posts.  The lining will start to get fuzzy, and eventually, you may even see a tiny hole as I did.

After having to rebuy jewelry boxes a few times because the lining started to get fuzzy and began to pill, I smacked myself on the head and said "okay @BigAkoya you need to stop the earring-in-the-ring-slot habit."   

I stopped using the ring slots for earring holders, and I just put the earrings down now on their side, facing forward.  Just FYI to share my experience with you.  Think about where you plan to place your pieces; not just how pretty the box is.  I have purchased beautiful jewelry boxes that ended up being pretty much useless for my style as I did not think about "how" I was going to organize and place my pieces.

Jewelry box shopping is fun.   Good luck and have fun finding your box(es)!


----------



## glamourbag

cyoo1234 said:


> So helpful!  Thank you!
> 
> As I begin to build my jewelry collection, I’ve been looking at jewelry storage.  I was going to stop by the container store and look at Stackers, but I’ll look into Caroline also!


I second the Wolf Caroline line. A while back I picked up the small and medium Carloine boxes along with one of their vault trays after @BigAkoya recommended the brand. I note most of their collections have the Lusterloc protection (an added bonus in my opinion) except for Heritage line which, if I recall, does not. The small was a lucky find as I dont think they make it anymore. I love the Vault trays too as there are several depths and inserts you can find.

Side note: I'd love a Wolf safe lined with their Lusterloc but they definitely are pricey!

I know Stackers are very popular too and also have a lot of options so its worth a look around.


----------



## EpiFanatic

caman said:


> Hello! I know this must have been discussed here a million times. But how big is the color change on the Alhambra necklace (malachite) ? I’m in love with the color but so afraid of big changes.
> 
> Alternatively I’m thinking about getting the red one instead
> 
> thanks so much in advance!


The malachite gets dull and the striations seem less sharp. Just google dulled malachite.  And it looks like that. Some people say they have no issues.  Others have. I think all experiences are valid.


----------



## floridamama

BigAkoya said:


> Here is a demo so you can see how perfect it fits.  The bottom pouch is the VCA medium, and top one is the small.  I put the mediums on the bottom and then layer the smalls on top.  The very top layer is the black VCA cleaning cloth.  You can also see how roomy it is. Plus, it’s super cute!  I love this little guy with his little handle.
> 
> View attachment 5430435


Thank you for the demo! I think I’ll order both sizes as sometimes I travel with a lot of jewelry for longer vacations.
Thank you for sharing your knowledge and experience as always


----------



## Minich

cyoo1234 said:


> So helpful!  Thank you!
> 
> As I begin to build my jewelry collection, I’ve been looking at jewelry storage.  I was going to stop by the container store and look at Stackers, but I’ll look into Caroline also!



The Wolf Caroline is on sale on Gilt.com right now!


----------



## BigAkoya

floridamama said:


> Thank you for the demo! I think I’ll order both sizes as sometimes I travel with a lot of jewelry for longer vacations.
> Thank you for sharing your knowledge and experience as always


Oooh... now the tough part... what color.


----------



## BigAkoya

If I may share one more thing...

Since we are talking travel, I highly recommend a valet tray to place your bling and personal items at night.  This way, all your items are in one place and won't get lost/misplaced.  This is my bright and happy one, but you can get valet trays everywhere.

My husband loved my valet tray so much he wanted one...
I got him this one in the color Currant, and I had it monogrammed with his initials.  He feels so special.
When we travel together, we have His & Hers valet trays, side by side, on the desk.    
Valet Trays | Full Grain Leather (leatherology.com)

My valet tray and the little yellow guy.  Hope this was helpful.


----------



## floridamama

BigAkoya said:


> If I may share one more thing...
> 
> Since we are talking travel, I highly recommend a valet tray to place your bling and personal items at night.  This way, all your items are in one place and won't get lost/misplaced.  This is my bright and happy one, but you can get valet trays everywhere.
> 
> My husband loved my valet tray so much he wanted one...
> I got him this one in the color Currant, and I had it monogrammed with his initials.  He feels so special.
> When we travel together, we have His & Hers valet trays, side by side, on the desk.
> Valet Trays | Full Grain Leather (leatherology.com)
> 
> My valet tray and the little yellow guy.  Hope this was helpful.
> 
> View attachment 5430646


What a great idea! I can’t tell you how many times I take off my diamond studs as an afterthought and pray they are still on the hotel nightstand in the morning!


----------



## BigAkoya

floridamama said:


> What a great idea! I can’t tell you how many times I take off my diamond studs as an afterthought and pray they are still on the hotel nightstand in the morning!


I hope you decide to get one.  I love them.  This is one item I could collect as every brand seems to make one, and some are so pretty. Sadly.. for me, I only need one valet tray, and this bright blue guy is my travel buddy. 

I am not sure if you like Mikimoto, but Mikimoto came out with a valet tray last year (or maybe the year prior).  I think it is so gorgeous.  If I did not already have my bright blue guy, I would get this one in the color Conch Pink:   Suede Jewelry Tray (mikimotoamerica.com)

You may, however, want your very own monogrammed one, and one for hubby too!  I really like hubby's a lot, and the monogram is in the center. My hubby uses his valet tray to put his over-stuffed wallet, watch, Chapstick, Swiss Army Knife , Tape Measure ... all his necessities of life that he has to have with him at all times, even when going to Publix (he's like a Boy Scout with his gadgets).

Your diamond studs will love their new sleeping quarters!


----------



## snnysmm

BigAkoya said:


> I love jewelry boxes!  Here are the two styles I use:
> 
> Large Caroline (I like the pink):   Caroline Large Jewelry Case | WOLF | WOLF (wolf1834.com)
> 
> Trays (I use these inside the top drawer in my dressers in my closet):
> Jewelry Trays & Stackable Jewelry Storage | WOLF (wolf1834.com)
> 
> As you look at jewelry boxes, read about Wolf too and their LusterLoc tarnishing protection that lasts for up to 35 years.
> You may or may not care.   Some people use Ziploc bags to store their jewelry, and it's 100% preference.
> 
> Also, if I may offer one tip... earrings!  I have destroyed so many jewelry boxes from earrings.
> I use to stick my earrings in the ring holder slots.  I thought the earrings looked so cute as they faced up, and I could stare at them.
> Well... those little toothpick-size earring posts will eventually wear the lining out because every time you wear the earrings and put them back in, you are ever so slightly jabbing and rubbing the lining with those toothpick-size posts.  The lining will start to get fuzzy, and eventually, you may even see a tiny hole as I did.
> 
> After having to rebuy jewelry boxes a few times because the lining started to get fuzzy and began to pill, I smacked myself on the head and said "okay @BigAkoya you need to stop the earring-in-the-ring-slot habit."
> 
> I stopped using the ring slots for earring holders, and I just put the earrings down now on their side, facing forward.  Just FYI to share my experience with you.  Think about where you plan to place your pieces; not just how pretty the box is.  I have purchased beautiful jewelry boxes that ended up being pretty much useless for my style as I did not think about "how" I was going to organize and place my pieces.
> 
> Jewelry box shopping is fun.   Good luck and have fun finding your box(es)!





glamourbag said:


> I second the Wolf Caroline line. A while back I picked up the small and medium Carloine boxes along with one of their vault trays after @BigAkoya recommended the brand. I note most of their collections have the Lusterloc protection (an added bonus in my opinion) except for Heritage line which, if I recall, does not. The small was a lucky find as I dont think they make it anymore. I love the Vault trays too as there are several depths and inserts you can find.
> 
> Side note: I'd love a Wolf safe lined with their Lusterloc but they definitely are pricey!
> 
> I know Stackers are very popular too and also have a lot of options so its worth a look around.




Silly question, but do I need to worry about my jewelry tarnishing if they are all yellow gold?  I do have some silver jewelry, I thought I was only supposed to worry about them tarnishing!




Minich said:


> The Wolf Caroline is on sale on Gilt.com right now!



Ahhhhhh.  I see it!  And in the color I want!!  Do I pull the trigger?


----------



## BigAkoya

cyoo1234 said:


> Silly question, but do I need to worry about my jewelry tarnishing if they are all yellow gold?  I do have some silver jewelry, I thought I was only supposed to worry about them tarnishing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhh.  I see it!  And in the color I want!!  Do I pull the trigger?


First yes.... pull the trigger!  The Caroline is so beautiful, you'll want to gently stroke her!   So lovely!
On gold tarnishing... the answer can be a bit long-winded.  You can google if you want to dive deep on this topic. I'll do a short answer and promise not to get carried away.

Pure gold (24K) does not tarnish.  Pure gold is a noble metal, meaning it resists oxidation and corrosion.  That said, most jewelry is gold mixed with an alloy metal such as nickel, palladium, and to make rose gold, copper is used.  As FYI, the alloy is used for strength, not to make the piece cheaper, because pure gold is very soft.  It is these other metals that corrode and oxidize with certain gases in the air and moisture.  One way to minimize this is to keep your jewelry dry/neutral (e.g. a drying/neutralizing element). LusterLoc is Wolf's patented "drying/neutralizing element" that helps with this.   Here is the link to their short description:   What is LusterLoc™? – WOLF Jewelry & Watch Boxes & Watch Winder Cases | WOLF< (wolf1834.com)

Can you use other means?  Of course.  Wolf LusterLoc is not the end all. I’m not a jewelry expert, so for me, I personally love Wolf because the LusterLoc is built into their jewelry boxes. LusterLoc is also patented, so this is not just a simple "plastic coating" that companies can say "tarnish resistant"    

Finally, I would not stress over your jewelry changing color.  It will, but it will be decades, and it will be so slight, you will barely notice it because your eye will be used to the gradual fading.  Again, it will take years.  I think Wolf said LusterLoc would protect it for up to 35 years.  After 35 years, I won't even remember the original hue it was.  The example I always like to use it grandma's jewelry.  Grandma's YG pieces always seem to look a bit richer and more golden yellow.  If you have a good eye for color and you can split hairs, you'll see the difference. 

Enjoy your jewelry and wear it.  Think of LusterLoc as an extra layer of protection if you want it. 

Back full circle...
Yes.. I vote dive in and pull the trigger.  I really really really love the Caroline collection, so I vote yes!
Plus, it's on sale, and in your color!


----------



## snnysmm

BigAkoya said:


> First yes.... pull the trigger!  The Caroline is so beautiful, you'll want to gently stroke her!   So lovely!
> On gold tarnishing... the answer can be a bit long-winded.  You can google if you want to dive deep on this topic. I'll do a short answer and promise not to get carried away.
> 
> Pure gold (24K) does not tarnish.  Pure gold is a noble metal, meaning it resists oxidation and corrosion.  That said, most jewelry is gold mixed with an alloy metal such as nickel, palladium, and to make rose gold, copper is used.  As FYI, the alloy is used for strength, not to make the piece cheaper, because pure gold is very soft.  It is these other metals that corrode and oxidize with certain gases in the air and moisture.  One way to minimize this is to keep your jewelry dry/neutral (e.g. a drying/neutralizing element). LusterLoc is Wolf's patented "drying/neutralizing element" that helps with this.   Here is the link to their short description:   What is LusterLoc™? – WOLF Jewelry & Watch Boxes & Watch Winder Cases | WOLF< (wolf1834.com)
> 
> Can you use other means?  Of course.  Wolf LusterLoc is not the end all. I’m not a jewelry expert, so for me, I personally love Wolf because the LusterLoc is built into their jewelry boxes. LusterLoc is also patented, so this is not just a simple "plastic coating" that companies can say "tarnish resistant"
> 
> Finally, I would not stress over your jewelry changing color.  It will, but it will be decades, and it will be so slight, you will barely notice it because your eye will be used to the gradual fading.  Again, it will take years.  I think Wolf said LusterLoc would protect it for up to 35 years.  After 35 years, I won't even remember the original hue it was.  The example I always like to use it grandma's jewelry.  Grandma's YG pieces always seem to look a bit richer and more golden yellow.  If you have a good eye for color and you can split hairs, you'll see the difference.
> 
> Enjoy your jewelry and wear it.  Think of LusterLoc as an extra layer of protection if you want it.
> 
> Back full circle...
> Yes.. I vote dive in and pull the trigger.  I really really really love the Caroline collection, so I vote yes!
> Plus, it's on sale, and in your color!



I think I will pull the trigger!  I really like that it will minimize the tarnishing of my silver jewelry also.

On another note… and I’m sorry that the questions just keep coming!  How do you separately store the VCA boxes the pieces come in?  Do you guys keep a separate drawer for them?

Once I buy a jewelry box, I’ll need to figure out what to do with all my empty boxes and I’m thinking whether or not I should carve out some space in one of my drawers for them!


----------



## missie1

cyoo1234 said:


> I think I will pull the trigger!  I really like that it will minimize the tarnishing of my silver jewelry also.
> 
> On another note… and I’m sorry that the questions just keep coming!  How do you separately store the VCA boxes the pieces come in?  Do you guys keep a separate drawer for them?
> 
> Once I buy a jewelry box, I’ll need to figure out what to do with all my empty boxes and I’m thinking whether or not I should carve out some space in one of my drawers for them!


I store mine in the huge VCA boxes that online sends.  These I put it top of closet on shelf.


----------



## snnysmm

missie1 said:


> I store mine in the huge VCA boxes that online sends.  These I put it top of closet on shelf.
> 
> View attachment 5431018



That is such a nice box and so useful!  Thank you!  I wonder if I can ask my SA if I can get one haha.


----------



## WingNut

BigAkoya said:


> First yes.... pull the trigger!  The Caroline is so beautiful, you'll want to gently stroke her!   So lovely!
> On gold tarnishing... the answer can be a bit long-winded.  You can google if you want to dive deep on this topic. I'll do a short answer and promise not to get carried away.
> 
> Pure gold (24K) does not tarnish.  Pure gold is a noble metal, meaning it resists oxidation and corrosion.  That said, most jewelry is gold mixed with an alloy metal such as nickel, palladium, and to make rose gold, copper is used.  As FYI, the alloy is used for strength, not to make the piece cheaper, because pure gold is very soft.  It is these other metals that corrode and oxidize with certain gases in the air and moisture.  One way to minimize this is to keep your jewelry dry/neutral (e.g. a drying/neutralizing element). LusterLoc is Wolf's patented "drying/neutralizing element" that helps with this.   Here is the link to their short description:   What is LusterLoc™? – WOLF Jewelry & Watch Boxes & Watch Winder Cases | WOLF< (wolf1834.com)
> 
> Can you use other means?  Of course.  Wolf LusterLoc is not the end all. I’m not a jewelry expert, so for me, I personally love Wolf because the LusterLoc is built into their jewelry boxes. LusterLoc is also patented, so this is not just a simple "plastic coating" that companies can say "tarnish resistant"
> 
> Finally, I would not stress over your jewelry changing color.  It will, but it will be decades, and it will be so slight, you will barely notice it because your eye will be used to the gradual fading.  Again, it will take years.  I think Wolf said LusterLoc would protect it for up to 35 years.  After 35 years, I won't even remember the original hue it was.  The example I always like to use it grandma's jewelry.  Grandma's YG pieces always seem to look a bit richer and more golden yellow.  If you have a good eye for color and you can split hairs, you'll see the difference.
> 
> Enjoy your jewelry and wear it.  Think of LusterLoc as an extra layer of protection if you want it.
> 
> Back full circle...
> Yes.. I vote dive in and pull the trigger.  I really really really love the Caroline collection, so I vote yes!
> Plus, it's on sale, and in your color!



More great info from you! I have the Wolf Heritage jewelry box but it didn't have the LusterLoc as a box wasn't available in my size at the time, and I've since regretted not going for that. I just today (thanks also to @Minich for the sale tip) pulled the trigger on the extra large Caroline box. Hope it isn't too big! the one I have now is between the large and extra large Caroline, and I could always use a little more room to space things out.


----------



## WingNut

Another question: @BigAkoya, you showed quite a few VCA travel pouches which you used with your Wolf cube. This might seem like a silly question, but how did you get them? Did they come with your pieces if purchased at a VCA boutique? All of my VCA pieces came from the VCA sub-store in the NM in Honolulu....I have only 2-3 pouches and certainly none for a ring, or my earrings, etc. My pieces all came with the green felt box, outer box, cert, etc etc, but not really any little extra travel pouches. I feel overlooked.....


----------



## BigAkoya

cyoo1234 said:


> I think I will pull the trigger!  I really like that it will minimize the tarnishing of my silver jewelry also.
> 
> On another note… and I’m sorry that the questions just keep coming!  How do you separately store the VCA boxes the pieces come in?  Do you guys keep a separate drawer for them?
> 
> Once I buy a jewelry box, I’ll need to figure out what to do with all my empty boxes and I’m thinking whether or not I should carve out some space in one of my drawers for them!


Your questions are great as they are helpful for everyone.  I love reading about everyone's experiences.  We are here to share. 
For me, I have a separate tall dresser for my "boxes, extra pouches, and paperwork."  I sort by brand and store them in the drawers.  

I am so excited for you as you are organizing your bling and will surely make room for more bling!


----------



## BigAkoya

WingNut said:


> Another question: @BigAkoya, you showed quite a few VCA travel pouches which you used with your Wolf cube. This might seem like a silly question, but how did you get them? Did they come with your pieces if purchased at a VCA boutique? All of my VCA pieces came from the VCA sub-store in the NM in Honolulu....I have only 2-3 pouches and certainly none for a ring, or my earrings, etc. My pieces all came with the green felt box, outer box, cert, etc etc, but not really any little extra travel pouches. I feel overlooked.....


I get a travel pouch with each purchase.  It's unspoken, but it comes with the purchase, and you should get one too.  My SA also throws in extra pouches.  

Yes, I do have a lot of travel pouches.  My story on travel pouches to share... 
I travel a lot on business.  Therefore, I love all travel accessories.  I seem to be obsessed with jewelry travel pouches from each brand I own.  I also like to have extra pouches so when one gets dirty, I toss it and use a new one.  

How do I get so many?  I train my SA.  I believe all SAs need to be trained on your preferences.  SAs are not mind readers, and it's the best way to build a good relationship.  I used to get random gifts, many of which were wasted on a person like me who does not value things such as candles, flowers, wine, food, etc.  (okay, some food I love!)  

One time after a purchase, I took the opportunity and gently & jokingly said to my SA... "I love the travel pouches you give me, they are my favorite, and the books too.  You can save all your candles, flowers, and wine for your other clients.  Just throw me travel pouches and books."  

My comment worked of course.  I think the SA also likes it as "gifts" are allocated, and there is as fixed budget. However, travel pouches are available ongoing, so essentially, the SA does not need to waste a "gift" on me.  The gift can benefit another client who loves it.  

I do not think you are overlooked at all.  I just think your SA does not know you like pouches.  Not everyone does as some people never use them.  

If you like pouches, you may want to get with your SA to sync up your pouch collection, especially for travel.  
I posted above on what size pouches I like and how I use them.  I only use the small and medium for travel.  I think they are the most useful. I never use the padded necklace, padded bracelet, or watch roll.  I find them a bit bulky for travel, but of course it's all preference.  

Hope this was helpful.


----------



## WingNut

BigAkoya said:


> I get a travel pouch with each purchase.  It's unspoken, but it comes with the purchase, and you should get one too.  My SA also throws in extra pouches.
> 
> Yes, I do have a lot of travel pouches.  My story on travel pouches to share...
> I travel a lot on business.  Therefore, I love all travel accessories.  I seem to be obsessed with jewelry travel pouches from each brand I own.  I also like to have extra pouches so when one gets dirty, I toss it and use a new one.
> 
> How do I get so many?  I train my SA.  I believe all SAs need to be trained on your preferences.  SAs are not mind readers, and it's the best way to build a good relationship.  I used to get random gifts, many of which were wasted on a person like me who does not value things such as candles, flowers, wine, food, etc.  (okay, some food I love!)
> 
> One time after a purchase, I took the opportunity and gently & jokingly said to my SA... "I love the travel pouches you give me, they are my favorite, and the books too.  You can save all your candles, flowers, and wine for your other clients.  Just throw me travel pouches and books."
> 
> My comment worked of course.  I think the SA also likes it as "gifts" are allocated, and there is as fixed budget. However, travel pouches are available ongoing, so essentially, the SA does not need to waste a "gift" on me.  The gift can benefit another client who loves it.
> 
> I do not think you are overlooked at all.  I just think your SA does not know you like pouches.  Not everyone does as some people never use them.
> 
> If you like pouches, you may want to get with your SA to sync up your pouch collection, especially for travel.
> I posted above on what size pouches I like and how I use them.  I only use the small and medium for travel.  I think they are the most useful. I never use the padded necklace, padded bracelet, or watch roll.  I find them a bit bulky for travel, but of course it's all preference.
> 
> Hope this was helpful.


It was very helpful, thank you! Sadly the “boutique” where I had shopped is now longer part of NM and is now standalone (but still physically located within… weird) and during the transition my SA left. So I get to start from scratch, which might not be a bad thing as I need to find one closer to home!
I can see these being fantastic for travel (which I also do quite a bit).


----------



## BigAkoya

Since we are talking summer, travel, and all sorts of fun stuff... 
Apologies, but if I may go off topic for one minute... then I will zip it.  

Folding scissors!  
This is the one of the best travel accessories!  I keep this in my toiletry bag, and it has come in handy so many times. To cut a loose thread, to open up a hard to open plastic bag or a plastic sealed bottle, to cut or trim anything. A must have for me.   I purchased mine a long time ago, but this is a similar pair.

Amazon.com: 2Pcs Folding Scissors,Safe Portable Travel Scissors,Stainless Steel Telescopic Cutter Used for Home Office, Safety Portable Travel Trip Scissors : Everything Else


----------



## kelsenia

floridamama said:


> Hi everyone! Just came back from 2 weeks in Europe. Visited Palace Vendome location and it was beautiful and they had pretty good stock I have to say. I came back with a small token - large frivole mirror gold earrings ❤
> I was curious what everyone uses as a travel case for jewelry? I need a better option to store and travel with my jewelry that can also easily fit in the hotel safe .
> Thanks!


I know this isn't as fashionable as other options, but I use an Aloha collection pouch and just put the VCA travel pouches in there. It looks less conspicuous and it is waterproof. it also lies fairly flat so it doesn't take up too much space!


----------



## tenshix

WingNut said:


> It was very helpful, thank you! Sadly the “boutique” where I had shopped is now longer part of NM and is now standalone (but still physically located within… weird) and during the transition my SA left. So I get to start from scratch, which might not be a bad thing as I need to find one closer to home!
> I can see these being fantastic for travel (which I also do quite a bit).



Just wanted to chime in and say that during Covid so many things were back ordered and I didn’t always get the right pouch for the right items. At some point I didn’t receive the care booklet even, but I don’t care much for those. I never managed to get the cleaning cloth in the US (always out of stock when I asked!) but I got them in Singapore. When you make a purchase it’s totally kosher to ask for a travel pouch.

I also explained to my other SAs that I didn’t receive this specific pouch during my last purchase due to a shortage, and they’re usually very accommodating if they have the pouch you’re looking for in stock. Even if you’re not making a new purchase, if you bring in your existing piece(s) for cleaning you could also request a pouch then.

Like @BigAkoya I, too, am a pouch hoarder. I just love them!


----------



## WingNut

tenshix said:


> Just wanted to chime in and say that during Covid so many things were back ordered and I didn’t always get the right pouch for the right items. At some point I didn’t receive the care booklet even, but I don’t care much for those. I never managed to get the cleaning cloth in the US (always out of stock when I asked!) but I got them in Singapore. When you make a purchase it’s totally kosher to ask for a travel pouch.
> 
> I also explained to my other SAs that I didn’t receive this specific pouch during my last purchase due to a shortage, and they’re usually very accommodating if they have the pouch you’re looking for in stock. Even if you’re not making a new purchase, if you bring in your existing piece(s) for cleaning you could also request a pouch then.
> 
> Like @BigAkoya I, too, am a pouch hoarder. I just love them!


Thank you! Good too know as I plan to add quite a bit to my collection!


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

Oh, speaking of the cleaning clothes...I heard from an SA from the e-boutique that they're no longer offering cleaning clothes.


----------



## sassification

WingNut said:


> It was very helpful, thank you! Sadly the “boutique” where I had shopped is now longer part of NM and is now standalone (but still physically located within… weird) and during the transition my SA left. So I get to start from scratch, which might not be a bad thing as I need to find one closer to home!
> I can see these being fantastic for travel (which I also do quite a bit).


I feel you, i need to start afresh too as my SA left. Sigh. Though generally i prefer my new SA, he seems flooded with alot of VIPs as he is quite a long serving staff so i think i am low on his priority list. Sad to say. My previous SA showered me with books, macarons etc. The current one, i dont see any yet


----------



## BigAkoya

sassification said:


> I feel you, i need to start afresh too as my SA left. Sigh. Though generally i prefer my new SA, he seems flooded with alot of VIPs as he is quite a long serving staff so i think i am low on his priority list. Sad to say. My previous SA showered me with books, macarons etc. The current one, i dont see any yet


I personally prefer younger SAs.  They are more hungry and helpful because they want to build their client base. 

For me, I feel the seasoned SAs already make their quota from their existing client base, so they don’t need to chase things down or share new info to make a sale.

I’ve experienced this with other luxury brands where I’ve had super seasoned SAs who were top sellers.  I felt I was the one chasing them, and I felt grateful they text me back.

I thought… how stupid of me to feel “grateful” they text me back? They should feel grateful I text them for a purchase!

Hence, I started to prefer younger SAs who worship me (just kidding, but you get the point). After all, I am the customer.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Love the iridescence of MOP!


----------



## sassification

O





BigAkoya said:


> I personally prefer younger SAs.  They are more hungry and helpful because they want to build their client base.
> 
> For me, I feel the seasoned SAs already make their quota from their existing client base, so they don’t need to chase things down or share new info to make a sale.
> 
> I’ve experienced this with other luxury brands where I’ve had super seasoned SAs who were top sellers.  I felt I was the one chasing them, and I felt grateful they text me back.
> 
> I thought… how stupid of me to feel “grateful” they text me back? They should feel grateful I text them for a purchase!
> 
> Hence, I started to prefer younger SAs who worship me (just kidding, but you get the point). After all, I am the customer.




Omg you are so right! My previous SA is the profile that you are talking about! Hungry for sales, very enthu and will always share new collection with me.. then i felt abit overwhelmed. My current SA i feel he is not pushy which i like but being very seasoned, i can tell he has no need to push for more sales and even a $20k purchase is like peanuts to him (dont even blink an eye) but it is a substantial purchase on my end. In fact, he even ask me to chase him for the items he owe me.. and i am like thinking and laughing to myself, what? Lol. A client needs to chase the SA and remind him of things? Hmm. I dont mean to be a pompous client, in fact i am rather low maintenance but of late, it is making me wonder why am i shelling out tonnes of money having to be grateful that an item is stock and i can buy it and constantly having to chase for it..? Does that make sense.. o.o this SA was referred to me by an acquaintance but now i am thinking it would be so awkward to change to another SA in the same store..


----------



## sassification

SmokieDragon said:


> Love the iridescence of MOP!
> 
> View attachment 5431408
> View attachment 5431409
> View attachment 5431410



Your photos make me wonder about selling my MOP bracelet , lol. Gorgeous!


----------



## wisconsin

sassification said:


> Your photos make me wonder about selling my MOP bracelet , lol. Gorgeous!


Don’t. Mop goes with everything and is beautiful


----------



## lynne_ross

cyoo1234 said:


> I think I will pull the trigger!  I really like that it will minimize the tarnishing of my silver jewelry also.
> 
> On another note… and I’m sorry that the questions just keep coming!  How do you separately store the VCA boxes the pieces come in?  Do you guys keep a separate drawer for them?
> 
> Once I buy a jewelry box, I’ll need to figure out what to do with all my empty boxes and I’m thinking whether or not I should carve out some space in one of my drawers for them!


I store all the receipts, vca boxes, etc. inside my Hermes bag boxes that line the top of my closet on a shelf I can not reach. It is functional, neat and tidy and pretty. I don’t store my bags in their boxes and keep them in another part of my closet.


----------



## SmokieDragon

sassification said:


> Your photos make me wonder about selling my MOP bracelet , lol. Gorgeous!



I don’t think you should sell yours unless you really don’t like it. Wish I could own a MOP bracelet. If I weren’t such a crazy person when it comes to hand washing, I would have gotten a MOP bracelet by now. There was a really beautiful one at the boutique the last few times I was there.


----------



## TankerToad

BigAkoya said:


> Since we are talking summer, travel, and all sorts of fun stuff...
> Apologies, but if I may go off topic for one minute... then I will zip it.
> 
> Folding scissors!
> This is the one of the best travel accessories!  I keep this in my toiletry bag, and it has come in handy so many times. To cut a loose thread, to open up a hard to open plastic bag or a plastic sealed bottle, to cut or trim anything. A must have for me.   I purchased mine a long time ago, but this is a similar pair.
> 
> Amazon.com: 2Pcs Folding Scissors,Safe Portable Travel Scissors,Stainless Steel Telescopic Cutter Used for Home Office, Safety Portable Travel Trip Scissors : Everything Else


These are Terrific scissors but beware - in the USA and maybe other countries - (Canada I’m looking at you !!) when you go through airport security these can be taken away if you have them in your carry on. I’ve lost 2 this way through the years . Best to pack in checked baggage if you can.


----------



## TankerToad

My .02 on VCA SAs and gifts:
Much insight put forth on this thread. It’s always important to say what you like or how will you SA know otherwise? I always say it’s  “free to ask” for travel pouches (in this case) or extra pouches- as I think most SAs can accommodate - if they have stock. Agree, it frees up gift stock you may not want, for other clients. 
Regarding gifts - ironically my VCA SA sends / gifts me all travel related items, travel books or jewelry books (I think she’s trying to educate me-haha)
I’d like to chime in with Smythson as another wonderful brand of travel accessories: travel cubes- valet trays and jewelry boxes. It was actually and ironically my VCA SA who introduced me to that brand through her thoughtful gifts through the years.
Generally, it seems as if many VCA gifts or treats are French- which just makes sense. 
Most important, however is finding a SA who clics with you and your jewelry needs and service expectations.


----------



## sassification

SmokieDragon said:


> I don’t think you should sell yours unless you really don’t like it. Wish I could own a MOP bracelet. If I weren’t such a crazy person when it comes to hand washing, I would have gotten a MOP bracelet by now. There was a really beautiful one at the boutique the last few times I was there.



I was just undecided about it, it was from "love" to "like".. and whether i should keep something that i just like but dont love..? Haha.

Honestly, handwashing doesnt affect MOP so much from my experience. Unless you wash up your arm? Just give it a wipe if any water droplets go on. Another SA told me the same.

Im quite particular and OCD and even i am fine with MOP


----------



## BigAkoya

TankerToad said:


> My .02 on VCA SAs and gifts:
> Much insight put forth on this thread. It’s always important to say what you like or how will you SA know otherwise? I always say it’s  “free to ask” for travel pouches (in this case) or extra pouches- as I think most SAs can accommodate - if they have stock. Agree, it frees up gift stock you may not want, for other clients.
> Regarding gifts - ironically my VCA SA sends / gifts me all travel related items, travel books or jewelry books (I think she’s trying to educate me-haha)
> I’d like to chime in with Smythson as another wonderful brand of travel accessories: travel cubes- valet trays and jewelry boxes. It was actually and ironically my VCA SA who introduced me to that brand through her thoughtful gifts through the years.
> Generally, it seems as if many VCA gifts or treats are French- which just makes sense.
> Most important, however is finding a SA who clics with you and your jewelry needs and service expectations.


Great points as always!  I cracked up when you mentioned the gifts & treats are always French.  They are!  

You will crack up at this... 
I thought I trained my SA well on my exact preferences, which includes my love of hot tea with scones (or some other sweet treat).
Well, I was not specific enough...
I like my tea strong, British-style, with milk & sugar, not light, frou-frou-flower-scented, French tea!      I dare not say anything of course.  

Your SA is funny to give you travel related items; she wants you to go see the world!  I am sure you have already seen the world, and it's home sweet home.


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> I store all the receipts, vca boxes, etc. inside my Hermes bag boxes that line the top of my closet on a shelf I can not reach. It is functional, neat and tidy and pretty. I don’t store my bags in their boxes and keep them in another part of my closet.


+1 @lynne_ross I use my Hermes bag boxes to store all the VCA jewelry boxes too.
I absolutely love the different sized VCA travel pouches like @BigAkoya and carry my jewelry inside those pouches when traveling.
I need to buy the traveling case like yours @BigAkoya thank you for the suggestion and enabling   
Right now, when I travel, I just put the VCA travel pouches inside my trusted LV NF in the zipper pocket so it takes less space.


----------



## dsrm

BigAkoya said:


> I personally prefer younger SAs.  They are more hungry and helpful because they want to build their client base.
> 
> For me, I feel the seasoned SAs already make their quota from their existing client base, so they don’t need to chase things down or share new info to make a sale.
> 
> I’ve experienced this with other luxury brands where I’ve had super seasoned SAs who were top sellers.  I felt I was the one chasing them, and I felt grateful they text me back.
> 
> I thought… how stupid of me to feel “grateful” they text me back? They should feel grateful I text them for a purchase!
> 
> Hence, I started to prefer younger SAs who worship me (just kidding, but you get the point). After all, I am the customer.


I completely agree! That’s exactly how my SA is. She’s the top seller at the store so she’s always busy, she has her assistant helping if I take some time to look at pieces. She seems to be double bookin. So how do I change SA In the same store?


----------



## BigAkoya

dsrm said:


> I completely agree! That’s exactly how my SA is. She’s the top seller at the store so she’s always busy, she has her assistant helping if I take some time to look at pieces. She seems to be double bookin. So how do I change SA In the same store?


Just kindly tell her "I know you are super busy, and I don't want to take up your time, so I will just work with another SA. Thank you so much for all your help in the past.  You've been great."   

Don't "ask" if it's SA to work with another SA, just "tell" her you're doing it.  You do not need permission. 

This is essentially your Dear John letter to her...
It's been nice, but we were not meant to me.  We're breaking up.  It's not you, it's me.    

There is nothing emotional about this.  SAs comes and go.  Simple ending.


----------



## dsrm

BigAkoya said:


> Just kindly tell her "I know you are super busy, and I don't want to take up your time, so I will just work with another SA. Thank you so much for all your help in the past.  You've been great."
> 
> Don't "ask" if it's SA to work with another SA, just "tell" her you're doing it.  You do not need permission.
> 
> This is essentially your Dear John letter to her...
> It's been nice, but we were not meant to me.  We're breaking up.  It's not you, it's me.
> 
> There is nothing emotional about this.  SAs comes and go.  Simple ending.


Thank you for this! I just need the courage to do it.


----------



## LVinCali

BigAkoya said:


> Wolf all the way for me!  There was a lot of discussion on this earlier in this thread about Wolf, especially for jewelry storage cases as they have LusterLoc for protection.
> 
> For travel size, I like the Maria Cube as it is one big hole.  I've tried cases with jewelry compartments, and they are worthless.  The compartment sizes never fit, and the ring holders are a joke unless you wear tiny rings.
> 
> Here is my favorite, the Maria Cube:   Maria Zip Jewelry Cube | WOLF (wolf1834.com)
> For VCA pieces, I use the VCA pouches and just lay them flat.  They stack perfectly and there is tons of room.
> 
> Here is a larger version, and again, the secret is to have a big "hole" to store your pouched pieces.
> Maria Medium Zip Case | WOLF (wolf1834.com)
> 
> It also fits in the hotel safe if you decide to use the safe.  Hope this helps.



Thank you for the Wolf recommendation!  We have our 5th (and hopefully final) international move coming up in a few weeks and I was stressing my jewelry storage situation, especially with my new VCA collection (3 necklaces, 1 bracelet, 1 pair earrings- a small collection, but just started a few months ago and still very precious to me!).  I ordered these two Wolf cases after reading the thread.  The green will go in my carry on with my most important pieces, the pink will hold more costume type jewelry and probably just be shipped with our household goods.  Once we are settled, I hope to get some more Wolf cases.


----------



## zlauren

LVinCali said:


> Thank you for the Wolf recommendation!  We have our 5th (and hopefully final) international move coming up in a few weeks and I was stressing my jewelry storage situation, especially with my new VCA collection (3 necklaces, 1 bracelet, 1 pair earrings- a small collection, but just started a few months ago and still very precious to me!).  I ordered these two Wolf cases after reading the thread.  The green will go in my carry on with my most important pieces, the pink will hold more costume type jewelry and probably just be shipped with our household goods.  Once we are settled, I hope to get some more Wolf cases.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433096



Good luck! I hope your move goes smoothly!


----------



## jenayb

eternallove4bag said:


> +1 @lynne_ross I use my Hermes bag boxes to store all the VCA jewelry boxes too.



This had NOT occured to me! Genius!!!!


----------



## BigAkoya

LVinCali said:


> Thank you for the Wolf recommendation!  We have our 5th (and hopefully final) international move coming up in a few weeks and I was stressing my jewelry storage situation, especially with my new VCA collection (3 necklaces, 1 bracelet, 1 pair earrings- a small collection, but just started a few months ago and still very precious to me!).  I ordered these two Wolf cases after reading the thread.  The green will go in my carry on with my most important pieces, the pink will hold more costume type jewelry and probably just be shipped with our household goods.  Once we are settled, I hope to get some more Wolf cases.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433096


I love your choices.  The Caroline in pink is my favorite.  The Zoe in green is such a perfect complement!

The way you are using Caroline for travel is exactly the way it was meant to be used.  Women used jewelry travel trunks back in the day.  Wolf used to have ads of ladies with their big Caroline while on a voyage (the top handle is not just for aesthetics; it is functional).    

You could be in a modern day Wolf ad!


----------



## jenayb

BigAkoya said:


> I personally prefer younger SAs.  They are more hungry and helpful because they want to build their client base.
> 
> For me, I feel the seasoned SAs already make their quota from their existing client base, so they don’t need to chase things down or share new info to make a sale.
> 
> I’ve experienced this with other luxury brands where I’ve had super seasoned SAs who were top sellers.  I felt I was the one chasing them, and I felt grateful they text me back.
> 
> I thought… how stupid of me to feel “grateful” they text me back? They should feel grateful I text them for a purchase!
> 
> Hence, I started to prefer younger SAs who worship me (just kidding, but you get the point). After all, I am the customer.



I would absolutely agree here, 100%. I have shopped with an older, very seasoned/statused SA and never felt the attention and being made a priority that I do with my young, current SA. Frankly, my younger SA is also just a lot of fun to shop with - I adore her.


----------



## lynne_ross

I believe stock issues are way worse in North America. I went into a store that sells VCA in Canada other day and there was very few pieces. Maybe 10 pieces mostly perlee rings and some wedding rings. Looked deserted. Compared to Hong Kong which feels fully stocked.


----------



## glamourbag

lynne_ross said:


> I believe stock issues are way worse in North America. I went into a store that sells VCA in Canada other day and there was very few pieces. Maybe 10 pieces mostly perlee rings and some wedding rings. Looked deserted. Compared to Hong Kong which feels fully stocked.


Yea... it feels like we are on rations...  Whatever does come in goes right back out.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> I believe stock issues are way worse in North America. I went into a store that sells VCA in Canada other day and there was very few pieces. Maybe 10 pieces mostly perlee rings and some wedding rings. Looked deserted. Compared to Hong Kong which feels fully stocked.


I read an article luxury brands are focusing on Asia because there is such a large market with huge growth potential.  The article cited the sheer volume and growth of middle income buyers... it's untapped grounds and could be big revenue for these companies.  New stores will opening, not just in the major cities, but also urban areas.

I would think if brands can only make a certain volume of items every season (e.g. jewelry, bags, clothes), they will send a large percentage to stores in Asia.  This strategy also seems consistent with recent VCA launches that were targeted for the Asian market (e.g. mini Frivole, Seoul limited edition). 

You are familiar with the market there, so you probably have first hand experience if you're seeing this.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> I read an article luxury brands are focusing on Asia because there is such a large market with huge growth potential.  The article cited the sheer volume and growth of middle income buyers... it's untapped grounds and could be big revenue for these companies.  New stores will opening, not just in the major cities, but also urban areas.
> 
> I would think if brands can only make a certain volume of items every season (e.g. jewelry, bags, clothes), they will send a large percentage to stores in Asia.  This strategy also seems consistent with recent VCA launches that were targeted for the Asian market (e.g. mini Frivole, Seoul limited edition).
> 
> You are familiar with the market there, so you probably have first hand experience if you're seeing this.


Yes I do believe luxury is focused on Asia but I am still shocked by the stock level differences.


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> I read an article luxury brands are focusing on Asia because there is such a large market with huge growth potential.


this has been this case for many years, but there was an article in FT re Chinese buyers slowing down on luxury. I couldn’t post the link, but the title was Right Now We Don’t Need Luxury; CHinese Shoppers Re Evaluate Their Spending


----------



## Storm Spirit

SmokieDragon said:


> I don’t think you should sell yours unless you really don’t like it. Wish I could own a MOP bracelet. If I weren’t such a crazy person when it comes to hand washing, I would have gotten a MOP bracelet by now. There was a really beautiful one at the boutique the last few times I was there.



I wouldn't worry about it too much -  I'm a very frequent hand washer and still wear my MOP bracelet. Just make sure it's dry asap and you should be fine


----------



## Storm Spirit

Ladies with the lucky animals clips, how do you wear yours? I went to look at the panda clip yesterday and it's seriously the most adorable thing ever  I want to get a 20 motif eventually, but it's unlikely to be in white gold - would the wg panda look odd hanging from a yg or pg 20? Or should I get a plain wg chain just for him?

This is the panda from yesterday! As adorable as he is, I didn't get him as his body is very pink, whereas I wanted the MOP to be as white as possible. My SA said he can request a transfer from the other boutiques but would need a few days' notice, so fingers crossed in a couple of weeks, I'll be bringing the panda home!







I also had another look at carnelian bracelets and my SA brought out 5 of the reddest. One bracelet was actually VERY close to what I'm looking for, but it was sliiightly too dark. So the search continues!


----------



## BigAkoya

Storm Spirit said:


> Ladies with the lucky animals clips, how do you wear yours? I went to look at the panda clip yesterday and it's seriously the most adorable thing ever  I want to get a 20 motif eventually, but it's unlikely to be in white gold - would the wg panda look odd hanging from a yg or pg 20? Or should I get a plain wg chain just for him?
> 
> This is the panda from yesterday! As adorable as he is, I didn't get him as his body is very pink, whereas I wanted the MOP to be as white as possible. My SA said he can request a transfer from the other boutiques but would need a few days' notice, so fingers crossed in a couple of weeks, I'll be bringing the panda home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had another look at carnelian bracelets and my SA brought out 5 of the reddest. One bracelet was actually VERY close to what I'm looking for, but it was sliiightly too dark. So the search continues!


Hi!  I have the panda clip, and I wear it with a WG MOP 20.  I do not like think it will look good hanging on a YG 20.  The panda is purely black and white, not even a trace of anything with a yellow tint that might work with a YG chain.

You could wear it with the WG Trace chain which comes short and long.

I agree on the Carnelian; it's too dark.  Maybe ask the SA to get reddish-orange based ones. Carnelian will turn darker on the skin (since you are getting a bracelet) and also in indoor lighting.  This means when you hold it up in the air (as everyone seems to incorrectly do to look at the true hue)... the shade you see is not real life, and it will be the lightest.  This is because carnelian is translucent, meaning light will pass through it.

But... bracelets are always laying on your skin, a solid surface, a beige/tan skin color.  This will change the color of the carnelian as well as indoor evening light.  It will go darker.  If you were buying a 20, it would be different, and a dark carnelian would pop against a white blouse.  I hope that makes sense.  

I hope you get the panda.  He is super super super cute!  If you decide to get a WG MOP 20, you could wear him at the bottom of the 20 or on the side.  I wear mine on the side, so it looks like he's hanging off the chain. 

There is also a whole thread on Lucky Animal clips, so you may want to search on that one.  If you like carnelian and YG, I like the Chicken (officially known as the Rooster)!  I think the Chicken is super cool!   Who wears a Chicken on their neck?! It's such a fun look.

Good luck!


----------



## Storm Spirit

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I have the panda clip, and I wear it with a WG MOP 20.  I do not like think it will look good hanging on a YG 20.  The panda is purely black and white, not even a trace of anything with a yellow tint that might work with a YG chain.
> 
> You could wear it with the WG Trace chain which comes short and long.
> 
> I agree on the Carnelian; it's too dark.  Maybe ask the SA to get reddish-orange based ones. Carnelian will turn darker on the skin (since you are getting a bracelet) and also in indoor lighting.  This means when you hold it up in the air (as everyone seems to incorrectly do to look at the true hue)... the shade you see is not real life, and it will be the lightest.  This is because carnelian is translucent, meaning light will pass through it.
> 
> But... bracelets are always laying on your skin, a solid surface, a beige/tan skin color.  This will change the color of the carnelian as well as indoor evening light.  It will go darker.  If you were buying a 20, it would be different, and a dark carnelian would pop against a white blouse.  I hope that makes sense.
> 
> I hope you get the panda.  He is super super super cute!  If you decide to get a WG MOP 20, you could wear him at the bottom of the 20 or on the side.  I wear mine on the side, so it looks like he's hanging off the chain.
> 
> There is also a whole thread on Lucky Animal clips, so you may want to search on that one.  If you like carnelian and YG, I like the Chicken (officially known as the Rooster)!  I think the Chicken is super cool!   Who wears a Chicken on their neck?! It's such a fun look.
> 
> Good luck!




Thank you BigAkoya! I always learn something from your posts  I will definitely check out the trace chains when I next visit! Is that the same chain as the magic pendants?

It looks like I may have to re-evaluate the panda + 20 combination... My original 20 motif wishlist consisted of carnelian, MOP and blue agate, but carnelian is out as all of the 20s are very brown looking, MOP I'd like in yellow gold (I think) and blue agate will take a very long time to find as the shades seem inconsistent. But if none of them goes with the panda, I might have to consider MOP + wg as I really really love the look of the panda clinging on to one side.

I actually did ask about orange red carnelian, but my SA said they were all very very orange and opaque looking. By now I've seen so many carnelian bracelets that if/when the right one appears, I think it'll probably be an "aha" moment and I'll know instantly. One of the bracelet from yesterday was close but not quite. I think my issue with carnelian is that there's a very narrow shade range that I like, so it'll probably be a quite while before I find it.

There are actually a few other lucky animals on my wishlist, but definitely the panda first (he's by far my favourite)! The chicken is indeed very cool too


----------



## etoupebirkin

The 20-motif RG, diamond, GMOP just went on my radar. I own a RG Perlee Clover and the matching hoops. So, I believe it will make a beautiful set. I would probably get the Cosmos PG/MOP ring too.

The GMOP motifs in the store I tried on in the store were more brownish in cast than I would prefer — because I already own a Letterwood RG 20-motif. I want to see other color variations before I pick one. I think I would like one grayer/cooler  in cast.

I was originally going to get a Chalcedony 20-motif and the Owl pin As my next VCA purchases. I already own 20s in WG MOP and WG Onyx. I once had the Chalcedony 20, but re-homed it and regretted selling it. I will purchase these, later.

The point of my rambling post is that my jewelry fund will soon be big enough to make this big purchase. So I might as well do the big purchase sooner, yes/no?

Can I see modeling pics of the PG GMOP 20s?
If you own it, is it worth the $$$. Do you love it? Or is there something better to get for the money. ($72K plus tax)


----------



## kelsenia

etoupebirkin said:


> The 20-motif RG, diamond, GMOP just went on my radar. I own a RG Perlee Clover and the matching hoops. So, I believe it will make a beautiful set. I would probably get the Cosmos PG/MOP ring too.
> 
> The GMOP motifs in the store I tried on in the store were more brownish in cast than I would prefer — because I already own a Letterwood RG 20-motif. I want to see other color variations before I pick one. I think I would like one grayer/cooler  in cast.
> 
> I was originally going to get a Chalcedony 20-motif and the Owl pin As my next VCA purchases. I already own 20s in WG MOP and WG Onyx. I once had the Chalcedony 20, but re-homed it and regretted selling it. I will purchase these, later.
> 
> The point of my rambling post is that my jewelry fund will soon be big enough to make this big purchase. So I might as well do the big purchase sooner, yes/no?
> 
> Can I see modeling pics of the PG GMOP 20s?
> If you own it, is it worth the $$$. Do you love it? Or is there something better to get for the money. ($72K plus tax)


I dont personally own the 20 motif but I own the bracelet. It’s honestly one of the prettiest combos I think VCA makes. I think it would go with many outfits especially with your current RG collection.
I want to SO a 10 motif of that combination at some point…
Definitely try and see multiple options with that necklace as they look totally different with the MOP hues as you know. One will speak to you!
I can post a pic of the bracelet if you would like…


----------



## Jem131

missie1 said:


> So insightful…thank you for sharing your insight on how to navigate purchasing preowned items that aren’t readily accessible from boutique.  This advice is priceless.


This is the advice I give friends who choose to shop outside of the retail experience. I prefer the boutique as I don’t want to take the risk of encountering a super fake.


----------



## bagsnob1979

kelsenia said:


> I dont personally own the 20 motif but I own the bracelet. It’s honestly one of the prettiest combos I think VCA makes. I think it would go with many outfits especially with your current RG collection.
> I want to SO a 10 motif of that combination at some point…
> Definitely try and see multiple options with that necklace as they look totally different with the MOP hues as you know. One will speak to you!
> I can post a pic of the bracelet if you would like…


I completely agree, in my short time shopping with VCA this is the most gorgeous combo.  I would absolutely purchase the necklace!  I tried on the bracelet recently and it was amazing. A little more on the brownish side than the GMOP pendant I went home with.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Storm Spirit said:


> Thank you BigAkoya! I always learn something from your posts  I will definitely check out the trace chains when I next visit! Is that the same chain as the magic pendants?
> 
> It looks like I may have to re-evaluate the panda + 20 combination... My original 20 motif wishlist consisted of carnelian, MOP and blue agate, but carnelian is out as all of the 20s are very brown looking, MOP I'd like in yellow gold (I think) and blue agate will take a very long time to find as the shades seem inconsistent. But if none of them goes with the panda, I might have to consider MOP + wg as I really really love the look of the panda clinging on to one side.
> 
> I actually did ask about orange red carnelian, but my SA said they were all very very orange and opaque looking. By now I've seen so many carnelian bracelets that if/when the right one appears, I think it'll probably be an "aha" moment and I'll know instantly. One of the bracelet from yesterday was close but not quite. I think my issue with carnelian is that there's a very narrow shade range that I like, so it'll probably be a quite while before I find it.
> 
> There are actually a few other lucky animals on my wishlist, but definitely the panda first (he's by far my favourite)! The chicken is indeed very cool too


You know that panda will match the onyx wg pave too


----------



## BigAkoya

etoupebirkin said:


> The 20-motif RG, diamond, GMOP just went on my radar. I own a RG Perlee Clover and the matching hoops. So, I believe it will make a beautiful set. I would probably get the Cosmos PG/MOP ring too.
> 
> The GMOP motifs in the store I tried on in the store were more brownish in cast than I would prefer — because I already own a Letterwood RG 20-motif. I want to see other color variations before I pick one. I think I would like one grayer/cooler  in cast.
> 
> I was originally going to get a Chalcedony 20-motif and the Owl pin As my next VCA purchases. I already own 20s in WG MOP and WG Onyx. I once had the Chalcedony 20, but re-homed it and regretted selling it. I will purchase these, later.
> 
> The point of my rambling post is that my jewelry fund will soon be big enough to make this big purchase. So I might as well do the big purchase sooner, yes/no?
> 
> Can I see modeling pics of the PG GMOP 20s?
> If you own it, is it worth the $$$. Do you love it? Or is there something better to get for the money. ($72K plus tax)


Hi!  I don't have this piece, so my vote doesn't really count if you are only looking for input from owners.
However, here are my thoughts for what it's worth...
I do realize everything is 100% preference, and there are owners who have already responded saying this love this combo.

For me, I vote no.  Here is why...
I think the RG GMOP pave 20 is pretty, but as a statement necklace, it's very subtle and neither here nor there.
The alternating 20 to me does not have the pop of 20 of the same colored stones such as MOP or onyx.  You can't miss those "20 stone" necklaces; they pop without diamonds.  Diamonds are not the end all to me, and for Alhambra, I think the beauty of Alhambra is the continuous stones that make a statement.

I know the alternating 20 has "diamonds," but they are so tiny, you can barely see them.  You mostly see metal.
I tried on the WG onyx pave 20 as I thought I might get an alternating onyx pave set.  I was disappointed and passed.  It neither popped like a 20 onyx, nor did it have enough bling to sparkle like a diamond necklace.  The diamonds were so tiny, the eye has to stare to even notice "oh, there are tiny diamonds."

However, my biggest disappointment was the "air space" created by the pave motifs.  Those motifs seems to be secondary against the bold pop of the stones, so to me, and alternating looks like a metal chain necklace with a few motifs sprinkled.

I also think for the RG GMOP, the stones will have a orangey-brown undertone.  This is because VCA wants to complement the RG metal which has a bit of orange-tint due to the copper in the RG.  As you know, VCA varies their choice of MOP based on the metal.  For YG, VCA uses MOP with a more pinky undertone, but for WG, VCA uses MOP with a  cool silver undertone.   The two MOP necklaces look completely different as will the RG MOP.

That said, I think the RG GMOP 20 worn with your RG Clover set will not pop enough.  The necklace recesses to me, and I think it will look really mellow and subdued.  It is a lot of metal, especially when worn with the Clover hoop earrings.  However, that may be the look you want, and if yes, I think you will get that.

What to get then for a necklace?
You mentioned you will most likely get the Cosmos PG MOP ring (I assume it's the BTF ring).  I think Cosmos with PG MOP is stunning.  I've seen the earrings, and the combo is gorgeous!  The MOP is pinkish as well; it is not cool gray like WG MOP.  The MOP just pops and comes to life, much more so than my WG MOP.

If you are going to get the Cosmos RG MOP BTF ring, I would get a RG MOP 20.  You would have to SO it, but I think it would be worth it to match the Cosmos RG MOP ring.

So... imagine now your set... Cosmos RG MOP ring (pop!) and RG MOP 20 (more pop)... two bright pieces.  This would be next to your Clover bracelet and Clover earrings, which are two softer metal pieces with a touch of sparkle.  I think this set will come alive much more so than a RG GMOP 20.  Plus, I am not a fan of wearing the Cosmos RG MOP ring, the VA RG GMOP 20, and RG metal Clover pieces.  That's three themes going on, and I think the MOPs tie the Cosmos and 20 together better.  That's just me of course.

You might be poo-pooing this RG MOP 20 idea as you already have a WG MOP 20.  I don't think it's repetitive.  I have multiple pearl necklaces, and I wear them singly or layer them. You could do the same with two MOP necklaces, wear both and your theme is MOP with mixed metals.  I think that would be a cool look.  Side note... I have actually thought about getting a second WG MOP 20 to layer as I think it will be a very chic look.

If not, and you're still poo-pooing the RG MOP 20 idea...
Another option if you like alternating is to get the RG MOP and guilloche alternating.  I think the launch is for Korea only, but it will eventually come to the US. Or, since you are such a VVIP, your SA may be able to get one for you from Korea when it launches.
The shiny metal in the guilloche will be a nice complement to the bezel edge of the Cosmos ring which is also shiny.
By the way, for the Cosmos BTF ring, I looked at the oynx diamond version, and I did not like the bezel in WG against the onyx. However, I saw the RG MOP version, and the RG bezel is stunning against the MOP.  Your ring will be gorgeous.

For me, I would stay with a RG MOP theme, especially to match your ring.  It also brightens up your set in my opinion.

Just my two cents for what it's worth.  Good luck to you and congrats on your future pieces!


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I don't have this piece, so my vote doesn't really count if you are only looking for input from owners.
> However, here are my thoughts for what it's worth...
> I do realize everything is 100% preference, and there are owners who have already responded saying this love this combo.
> 
> For me, I vote no.  Here is why...
> I think the RG GMOP pave 20 is pretty, but as a statement necklace, it's very subtle and neither here nor there.
> The alternating 20 to me does not have the pop of 20 of the same colored stones such as MOP or onyx.  You can't miss those "20 stone" necklaces; they pop without diamonds.  Diamonds are not the end all to me, and for Alhambra, I think the beauty of Alhambra is the continuous stones that make a statement.
> 
> I know the alternating 20 has "diamonds," but they are so tiny, you can barely see them.  You mostly see metal.
> I tried on the WG onyx pave 20 as I thought I might get an alternating onyx pave set.  I was disappointed and passed.  It neither popped like a 20 onyx, nor did it have enough bling to sparkle like a diamond necklace.  The diamonds were so tiny, the eye has to stare to even notice "oh, there are tiny diamonds."
> 
> However, my biggest disappointment was the "air space" created by the pave motifs.  Those motifs seems to be secondary against the bold pop of the stones, so to me, and alternating looks like a metal chain necklace with a few motifs sprinkled.
> 
> I also think for the RG GMOP, the stones will have a orangey-brown undertone.  This is because VCA wants to complement the RG metal which has a bit of orange-tint due to the copper in the RG.  As you know, VCA varies their choice of MOP based on the metal.  For YG, VCA uses MOP with a more pinky undertone, but for WG, VCA uses MOP with a  cool silver undertone.   The two MOP necklaces look completely different as will the RG MOP.
> 
> That said, I think the RG GMOP 20 worn with your RG Clover set will not pop enough.  The necklace recesses to me, and I think it will look really mellow and subdued.  It is a lot of metal, especially when worn with the Clover hoop earrings.  However, that may be the look you want, and if yes, I think you will get that.
> 
> What to get then for a necklace?
> You mentioned you will most likely get the Cosmos PG MOP ring (I assume it's the BTF ring).  I think Cosmos with PG MOP is stunning.  I've seen the earrings, and the combo is gorgeous!  The MOP is pinkish as well; it is not cool gray like WG MOP.  The MOP just pops and comes to life, much more so than my WG MOP.
> 
> If you are going to get the Cosmos RG MOP BTF ring, I would get a RG MOP 20.  You would have to SO it, but I think it would be worth it to match the Cosmos RG MOP ring.
> 
> So... imagine now your set... Cosmos RG MOP ring (pop!) and RG MOP 20 (more pop)... two bright pieces.  This would be next to your Clover bracelet and Clover earrings, which are two softer metal pieces wit a touch of sparkle.  I like that set will come alive much more so than a RG GMOP 20.  Plus, I am not a fan of wearing the Cosmos RG MOP ring, the VA RG GMOP 20, and RG metal Clover pieces.  That's three themes going on, and I think the MOPs tie the Cosmos and 20 together better.  That's just me of course.
> 
> You might be poo-pooing this RG MOP 20 idea as you already have a WG MOP 20.  I don't think it's repetitive.  I have multiple pearl necklaces, and I wear them singly or layer them. You could do the same with two MOP necklaces, wear both and your theme is MOP with mixed metals.  I think that would be a cool look.
> 
> If not, and you're still poo-pooing the RG MOP 20 idea...
> Another option if you like alternating is to get the RG MOP and guilloche alternating.  I think the launch is for Korea only, but it will eventually come to the US. Or, since you are such a VVIP, your SA may be able to get one for you from Korea when it launches.
> The shiny metal in the guilloche will be a nice complement to the bezel edges of the Cosmos ring which are also shiny.
> By the way, for the Cosmos BTF ring, I looked at the oynx diamond version, and I did not like the bezel in WG against the onyx. However, I saw the RG MOP version, and the RG bezel is stunning against the MOP.  Your ring will be gorgeous.
> 
> For me, I would stay with a RG MOP theme, especially to match your ring.  It also brightens up your set in my opinion.
> 
> Just my two cents for what it's worth.  Good luck to you and congrats on your future pieces!


Agree that it’s very subtle. A friend tried on the RG GMOP pave bracelet. Standing alone, we both felt like it was one of the prettiest combos ever. (I still think it’s a stunning combo in theory). Worn on her light olive skin, it faded and didn’t pop.


----------



## Minich

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I don't have this piece, so my vote doesn't really count if you are only looking for input from owners.
> However, here are my thoughts for what it's worth...
> I do realize everything is 100% preference, and there are owners who have already responded saying this love this combo.
> 
> For me, I vote no.  Here is why...
> I think the RG GMOP pave 20 is pretty, but as a statement necklace, it's very subtle and neither here nor there.
> The alternating 20 to me does not have the pop of 20 of the same colored stones such as MOP or onyx.  You can't miss those "20 stone" necklaces; they pop without diamonds.  Diamonds are not the end all to me, and for Alhambra, I think the beauty of Alhambra is the continuous stones that make a statement.
> 
> I know the alternating 20 has "diamonds," but they are so tiny, you can barely see them.  You mostly see metal.
> I tried on the WG onyx pave 20 as I thought I might get an alternating onyx pave set.  I was disappointed and passed.  It neither popped like a 20 onyx, nor did it have enough bling to sparkle like a diamond necklace.  The diamonds were so tiny, the eye has to stare to even notice "oh, there are tiny diamonds."
> 
> However, my biggest disappointment was the "air space" created by the pave motifs.  Those motifs seems to be secondary against the bold pop of the stones, so to me, and alternating looks like a metal chain necklace with a few motifs sprinkled.
> 
> I also think for the RG GMOP, the stones will have a orangey-brown undertone.  This is because VCA wants to complement the RG metal which has a bit of orange-tint due to the copper in the RG.  As you know, VCA varies their choice of MOP based on the metal.  For YG, VCA uses MOP with a more pinky undertone, but for WG, VCA uses MOP with a  cool silver undertone.   The two MOP necklaces look completely different as will the RG MOP.
> 
> That said, I think the RG GMOP 20 worn with your RG Clover set will not pop enough.  The necklace recesses to me, and I think it will look really mellow and subdued.  It is a lot of metal, especially when worn with the Clover hoop earrings.  However, that may be the look you want, and if yes, I think you will get that.
> 
> What to get then for a necklace?
> You mentioned you will most likely get the Cosmos PG MOP ring (I assume it's the BTF ring).  I think Cosmos with PG MOP is stunning.  I've seen the earrings, and the combo is gorgeous!  The MOP is pinkish as well; it is not cool gray like WG MOP.  The MOP just pops and comes to life, much more so than my WG MOP.
> 
> If you are going to get the Cosmos RG MOP BTF ring, I would get a RG MOP 20.  You would have to SO it, but I think it would be worth it to match the Cosmos RG MOP ring.
> 
> So... imagine now your set... Cosmos RG MOP ring (pop!) and RG MOP 20 (more pop)... two bright pieces.  This would be next to your Clover bracelet and Clover earrings, which are two softer metal pieces with a touch of sparkle.  I think this set will come alive much more so than a RG GMOP 20.  Plus, I am not a fan of wearing the Cosmos RG MOP ring, the VA RG GMOP 20, and RG metal Clover pieces.  That's three themes going on, and I think the MOPs tie the Cosmos and 20 together better.  That's just me of course.
> 
> You might be poo-pooing this RG MOP 20 idea as you already have a WG MOP 20.  I don't think it's repetitive.  I have multiple pearl necklaces, and I wear them singly or layer them. You could do the same with two MOP necklaces, wear both and your theme is MOP with mixed metals.  I think that would be a cool look.  Side note... I have actually thought about getting a second WG MOP 20 to layer as I think it will be a very chic look.
> 
> If not, and you're still poo-pooing the RG MOP 20 idea...
> Another option if you like alternating is to get the RG MOP and guilloche alternating.  I think the launch is for Korea only, but it will eventually come to the US. Or, since you are such a VVIP, your SA may be able to get one for you from Korea when it launches.
> The shiny metal in the guilloche will be a nice complement to the bezel edge of the Cosmos ring which is also shiny.
> By the way, for the Cosmos BTF ring, I looked at the oynx diamond version, and I did not like the bezel in WG against the onyx. However, I saw the RG MOP version, and the RG bezel is stunning against the MOP.  Your ring will be gorgeous.
> 
> For me, I would stay with a RG MOP theme, especially to match your ring.  It also brightens up your set in my opinion.
> 
> Just my two cents for what it's worth.  Good luck to you and congrats on your future pieces!






880 said:


> Agree that it’s very subtle. A friend tried on the RG GMOP pave bracelet. Standing alone, we both felt like it was one of the prettiest combos ever. (I still think it’s a stunning combo in theory). Worn on her light olive skin, it faded and didn’t pop.



I unfortunately have to agree. I ended up returning the RG alternating GMOP/pave bracelet - it was absolutely stunning in the store, but the more I stared at it on my wrist at home, the more I realized that it didn’t pop on me. That said, jewelry presents so differently on each individual - I saw a photo on here from a few days ago (@eternallove4bag, was that you?) where they wore this bracelet with an extender as a necklace, and it looked incredible 

@BigAkoya’s alternating guilloche idea is brilliant


----------



## BigAkoya

Minich said:


> I unfortunately have to agree. I ended up returning the RG alternating GMOP/pave bracelet - it was absolutely stunning in the store, but the more I stared at it on my wrist at home, the more I realized that it didn’t pop on me. That said, jewelry presents so differently on each individual - I saw a photo on here from a few days ago (@eternallove4bag, was that you?) where they wore this bracelet with an extender as a necklace, and it looked incredible
> 
> @BigAkoya’s alternating guilloche idea is brilliant


I think the RG MOP guilloche alternating is going to be a stunning piece for those who like alternating Alhambra.
To me, YG guilloche can sometimes come across too "shiny metal"... think 80s bold YG metal chain look aka Cuban / rope chains... although the 80s look is coming back for Gen Zs.  And WG guilloche is too cold, like a silver or steel metal necklace.

I think RG guilloche has more a softness to it (vs YG or WG), and combined with MOP it will be stunning.  I also think VCA will use a MOP with a pinkish-peach overtone which will be stunning.


----------



## tenshix

@etoupebirkin I have yet to try on the RG 20 motif counterpart but I absolutely love my GMOP pavè alternating bracelet. It’s the bracelet I baby the most, and whenever I wear it I always admire the color shift iridescence on the GMOP especially during daytime. However I do agree with what others have said in that it’s subtle, which is something I personally love; it’s a more understated elegant romantic feel and mostly for myself to admire with the color shift based on lighting. If you enjoy that kind of look I think you would also enjoy wearing the 20 GMOP pave alternating.


----------



## Jem131

Jem131 said:


> This is the advice I give friends who choose to shop outside of the retail experience. I prefer the boutique when spending beyond a certain price point as I don’t want to take the risk of encountering a super fake.


----------



## Jem131

bluebird895 said:


> Did anyone notice a change in quality specifically for the vintage Alhambra pendants?
> 
> I had a carnelian vintage Alhambra that I purchased in 2019 that I wore daily for 3 years. Sadly, I misplaced the necklace, so I ordered a replacement carnelian vintage Alhambra recently from the VCA site. When I opened the package, I immediately noticed that the weight of the necklace is significantly lighter than my original necklace (& also noticed a thinner pendant).There were also very noticeable air gaps.
> 
> I went to the VCA store yesterday, and directly asked the SA on if the necklace weight changed. He said, "I think so" and said it's most likely the gold .
> 
> Does anyone have a 2019 carnelian vintage Alhambra pendant they can weigh at home? I'd love to compare the weight of the one I received recently to the older models (if that's a fair comparison).
> 
> Thank you in advance!


I’m glad to see someone else mention this. I was shopping for an all gold pendant in 2019, purchased an all gold bracelet in late 2020 and recently purchased a new all gold bracelet. To me the difference in weight and width of the motifs on the current gold bracelet as compared to earlier 2019 and 2020 pieces is obvious. I can also see it in photos I took at the time. 
I honestly wouldn’t mind an occasional price increase but now concerned that the quality will not remain the same.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Minich said:


> I unfortunately have to agree. I ended up returning the RG alternating GMOP/pave bracelet - it was absolutely stunning in the store, but the more I stared at it on my wrist at home, the more I realized that it didn’t pop on me. That said, jewelry presents so differently on each individual - I saw a photo on here from a few days ago (@eternallove4bag, was that you?) where they wore this bracelet with an extender as a necklace, and it looked incredible
> 
> @BigAkoya’s alternating guilloche idea is brilliant


@Minich it was @chiaoapple gorgeous pic of the GMOP pave 5 motif with the extender. Made me gasp too!


----------



## etoupebirkin

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I don't have this piece, so my vote doesn't really count if you are only looking for input from owners.
> However, here are my thoughts for what it's worth...
> I do realize everything is 100% preference, and there are owners who have already responded saying this love this combo.
> 
> For me, I vote no.  Here is why...
> I think the RG GMOP pave 20 is pretty, but as a statement necklace, it's very subtle and neither here nor there.
> The alternating 20 to me does not have the pop of 20 of the same colored stones such as MOP or onyx.  You can't miss those "20 stone" necklaces; they pop without diamonds.  Diamonds are not the end all to me, and for Alhambra, I think the beauty of Alhambra is the continuous stones that make a statement.
> 
> I know the alternating 20 has "diamonds," but they are so tiny, you can barely see them.  You mostly see metal.
> I tried on the WG onyx pave 20 as I thought I might get an alternating onyx pave set.  I was disappointed and passed.  It neither popped like a 20 onyx, nor did it have enough bling to sparkle like a diamond necklace.  The diamonds were so tiny, the eye has to stare to even notice "oh, there are tiny diamonds."
> 
> However, my biggest disappointment was the "air space" created by the pave motifs.  Those motifs seems to be secondary against the bold pop of the stones, so to me, and alternating looks like a metal chain necklace with a few motifs sprinkled.
> 
> I also think for the RG GMOP, the stones will have a orangey-brown undertone.  This is because VCA wants to complement the RG metal which has a bit of orange-tint due to the copper in the RG.  As you know, VCA varies their choice of MOP based on the metal.  For YG, VCA uses MOP with a more pinky undertone, but for WG, VCA uses MOP with a  cool silver undertone.   The two MOP necklaces look completely different as will the RG MOP.
> 
> That said, I think the RG GMOP 20 worn with your RG Clover set will not pop enough.  The necklace recesses to me, and I think it will look really mellow and subdued.  It is a lot of metal, especially when worn with the Clover hoop earrings.  However, that may be the look you want, and if yes, I think you will get that.
> 
> What to get then for a necklace?
> You mentioned you will most likely get the Cosmos PG MOP ring (I assume it's the BTF ring).  I think Cosmos with PG MOP is stunning.  I've seen the earrings, and the combo is gorgeous!  The MOP is pinkish as well; it is not cool gray like WG MOP.  The MOP just pops and comes to life, much more so than my WG MOP.
> 
> If you are going to get the Cosmos RG MOP BTF ring, I would get a RG MOP 20.  You would have to SO it, but I think it would be worth it to match the Cosmos RG MOP ring.
> 
> So... imagine now your set... Cosmos RG MOP ring (pop!) and RG MOP 20 (more pop)... two bright pieces.  This would be next to your Clover bracelet and Clover earrings, which are two softer metal pieces with a touch of sparkle.  I think this set will come alive much more so than a RG GMOP 20.  Plus, I am not a fan of wearing the Cosmos RG MOP ring, the VA RG GMOP 20, and RG metal Clover pieces.  That's three themes going on, and I think the MOPs tie the Cosmos and 20 together better.  That's just me of course.
> 
> You might be poo-pooing this RG MOP 20 idea as you already have a WG MOP 20.  I don't think it's repetitive.  I have multiple pearl necklaces, and I wear them singly or layer them. You could do the same with two MOP necklaces, wear both and your theme is MOP with mixed metals.  I think that would be a cool look.  Side note... I have actually thought about getting a second WG MOP 20 to layer as I think it will be a very chic look.
> 
> If not, and you're still poo-pooing the RG MOP 20 idea...
> Another option if you like alternating is to get the RG MOP and guilloche alternating.  I think the launch is for Korea only, but it will eventually come to the US. Or, since you are such a VVIP, your SA may be able to get one for you from Korea when it launches.
> The shiny metal in the guilloche will be a nice complement to the bezel edge of the Cosmos ring which is also shiny.
> By the way, for the Cosmos BTF ring, I looked at the oynx diamond version, and I did not like the bezel in WG against the onyx. However, I saw the RG MOP version, and the RG bezel is stunning against the MOP.  Your ring will be gorgeous.
> 
> For me, I would stay with a RG MOP theme, especially to match your ring.  It also brightens up your set in my opinion.
> 
> Just my two cents for what it's worth.  Good luck to you and congrats on your future pieces!


At the store, the 20-motif did have presence. I was wearing a gray sweater and it looked stunning. However, it was jewelry store lighting. I will probably take the Acela to NYC and see some necklaces. I will wear my Perlee bracelet and earrings to see if the Cosmos works. It’s not the BTF, but the single flower.

I do not mind the subtlety. I have plenty of bold pieces. I wear mostly neutral colors. But I take your point. Special Ordering PG GMOP may be an answer, but I do not want to wait 12-18 months for it. I am already 6-7 months in for my Magic YG gold earrings and am tapping my feet.


----------



## eternallove4bag

etoupebirkin said:


> The 20-motif RG, diamond, GMOP just went on my radar. I own a RG Perlee Clover and the matching hoops. So, I believe it will make a beautiful set. I would probably get the Cosmos PG/MOP ring too.
> 
> The GMOP motifs in the store I tried on in the store were more brownish in cast than I would prefer — because I already own a Letterwood RG 20-motif. I want to see other color variations before I pick one. I think I would like one grayer/cooler  in cast.
> 
> I was originally going to get a Chalcedony 20-motif and the Owl pin As my next VCA purchases. I already own 20s in WG MOP and WG Onyx. I once had the Chalcedony 20, but re-homed it and regretted selling it. I will purchase these, later.
> 
> The point of my rambling post is that my jewelry fund will soon be big enough to make this big purchase. So I might as well do the big purchase sooner, yes/no?
> 
> Can I see modeling pics of the PG GMOP 20s?
> If you own it, is it worth the $$$. Do you love it? Or is there something better to get for the money. ($72K plus tax)


@etoupebirkin your incredible collection is inspirational. I own the GMOP and pave 5 motif and have tried it in a 20 motif when it was first released by VCA. I absolutely loved it. GMOP is one of those stones that is such a perfect neutral that it goes with everything. The pave of course takes it to another level. 
I can’t wait to see what you decide ultimately.


----------



## nicole0612

etoupebirkin said:


> At the store, the 20-motif did have presence. I was wearing a gray sweater and it looked stunning. However, it was jewelry store lighting. I will probably take the Acela to NYC and see some necklaces. I will wear my Perlee bracelet and earrings to see if the Cosmos works. It’s not the BTF, but the single flower.
> 
> I do not mind the subtlety. I have plenty of bold pieces. I wear mostly neutral colors. But I take your point. Special Ordering PG GMOP may be an answer, but I do not want to wait 12-18 months for it. I am already 6-7 months in for my Magic YG gold earrings and am tapping my feet.


The advantage of the alternating vs the SO all GMOP is that you can select the exact shade of GMOP that you love with the alternating. The SO would leave it up to chance. You can request a preferred shade of course, but GMOP in RG so often is selected to have warmer hues (brown/pink), though a few rare pieces have green flashes, which I prefer. In the end, I parted with my warmer GMOP pieces and SO GMOP in WG. Though I have very little WG in my collection, the stones used in WG have a more green/cool/silvery appearance and really pop, while still being subtle and neutral. I would not give up on the 20 alternating until you have seen more options for color/tone.


----------



## missie1

kelsenia said:


> I dont personally own the 20 motif but I own the bracelet. It’s honestly one of the prettiest combos I think VCA makes. I think it would go with many outfits especially with your current RG collection.
> I want to SO a 10 motif of that combination at some point…
> Definitely try and see multiple options with that necklace as they look totally different with the MOP hues as you know. One will speak to you!
> I can post a pic of the bracelet if you would like…





etoupebirkin said:


> The 20-motif RG, diamond, GMOP just went on my radar. I own a RG Perlee Clover and the matching hoops. So, I believe it will make a beautiful set. I would probably get the Cosmos PG/MOP ring too.
> 
> The GMOP motifs in the store I tried on in the store were more brownish in cast than I would prefer — because I already own a Letterwood RG 20-motif. I want to see other color variations before I pick one. I think I would like one grayer/cooler  in cast.
> 
> I was originally going to get a Chalcedony 20-motif and the Owl pin As my next VCA purchases. I already own 20s in WG MOP and WG Onyx. I once had the Chalcedony 20, but re-homed it and regretted selling it. I will purchase these, later.
> 
> The point of my rambling post is that my jewelry fund will soon be big enough to make this big purchase. So I might as well do the big purchase sooner, yes/no?
> 
> Can I see modeling pics of the PG GMOP 20s?
> If you own it, is it worth the $$$. Do you love it? Or is there something better to get for the money. ($72K plus tax)


I tried it on twice at boutique and didn’t take pics.  I do have pave gmop rg and gmop bracelet however and I played around linking them.  It can maybe help visualize


----------



## etoupebirkin

missie1 said:


> I tried it on twice at boutique and didn’t take pics.  I do have pave gmop rg and gmop bracelet however and I played around linking them.  It can maybe help visualize


Thank you!!!


----------



## tenshix

missie1 said:


> I tried it on twice at boutique and didn’t take pics.  I do have pave gmop rg and gmop bracelet however and I played around linking them.  It can maybe help visualize



Gorgeous!!


----------



## A bottle of Red

missie1 said:


> I tried it on twice at boutique and didn’t take pics.  I do have pave gmop rg and gmop bracelet however and I played around linking them.  It can maybe help visualize


That onyx pops & you look amazing


----------



## missie1

A bottle of Red said:


> That onyx pops & you look amazing


Thank you ….The onyx rg was surprisingly one of the best combinations.  I’m considering the sweet earrings to make a set.  I am going to see if they can be SO in rg


----------



## tenshix

missie1 said:


> Thank you ….The onyx rg was surprisingly one of the best combinations.  I’m considering the sweet earrings to make a set.  I am going to see if they can be SO in rg



Ooh if they can SO the sweet could you let me know? I’ve asked my SA about SO or MTO Sweets in general but she hasn’t replied back on this matter yet, she said she needed to wait for her manager to get back from Paris (presumably since they’re being trained on the new collection(s)!).


----------



## missie1

tenshix said:


> Ooh if they can SO the sweet could you let me know? I’ve asked my SA about SO or MTO Sweets in general but she hasn’t replied back on this matter yet, she said she needed to wait for her manager to get back from Paris (presumably since they’re being trained on the new collection(s)!).


Definitely will keep you posted.  I have to call my SA in few days


----------



## pearlgirl55

Got the alhambra black onyx necklace and I'm told you can see spaces between the frame and motifs when held up to light.
I'm sure I'm not going to accept this. What is going on with VCA quality?  Who else had this problem and did they fix it or give you another necklace.


----------



## sjunky13

tenshix said:


> @etoupebirkin I have yet to try on the RG 20 motif counterpart but I absolutely love my GMOP pavè alternating bracelet. It’s the bracelet I baby the most, and whenever I wear it I always admire the color shift iridescence on the GMOP especially during daytime. However I do agree with what others have said in that it’s subtle, which is something I personally love; it’s a more understated elegant romantic feel and mostly for myself to admire with the color shift based on lighting. If you enjoy that kind of look I think you would also enjoy wearing the 20 GMOP pave alternating.


I am deciding between regular grey mop bracelet or alternating diamond. I am just worried about the flip!
@etoupebirkin My sa put the 20 motif alternating pave and grey MOP on me. It was breathtaking! Very very hard to take off. If I could swing it, it would be in my collection 100%. 
I like @tenshix like that it is more subtle. I have a LOT of yellow gold jewelry. It looks bold on me and pops. I am moving to rose gold for some pieces because it looks soft and subtle. I like that it looks romantic and feminine and pretty. I do not need everything and every piece to "pop" . 
I am trying hard to decide on alternating pave. It is really unique and special. I would love to see a 20 motif revealed here


----------



## bagsnob1979

I just have to share the most magnificent piece I have ever seen!  I worked with a lovely SA today who wanted me to try on this heritage watch!  It was made for the days when “ladies weren’t supposed to wear watches” so it’s hidden in the bracelet!  This piece honestly made me have to catch my breath!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Got the chance to try the butterfly pendant in white mop and first impressions - the pendant is stunning! But, it didn’t come home with me because I feel I have enough pendants at the moment that need to be worn more before I add another. I am done with necklaces in general for a little while. Also, tried on a couple of perlee bracelets. They were beautiful but not on my wishlist. I think I am done with bracelets too for a while. Sharing pics for anyone considering these pieces.


----------



## sjunky13

eternallove4bag said:


> Got the chance to try the butterfly pendant in white mop and first impressions - the pendant is stunning! But, it didn’t come home with me because I feel I have enough pendants at the moment that need to be worn more before I add another. I am done with necklaces in general for a little while. Also, tried on a couple of perlee bracelets. They were beautiful but not on my wishlist. I think I am done with bracelets too for a while. Sharing pics for anyone considering these pieces.
> View attachment 5435669
> View attachment 5435670
> View attachment 5435671
> View attachment 5435672


You sure you don't want that Butterfly? It looks so lovely on you!


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Got the chance to try the butterfly pendant in white mop and first impressions - the pendant is stunning! But, it didn’t come home with me because I feel I have enough pendants at the moment that need to be worn more before I add another. I am done with necklaces in general for a little while. Also, tried on a couple of perlee bracelets. They were beautiful but not on my wishlist. I think I am done with bracelets too for a while. Sharing pics for anyone considering these pieces.
> View attachment 5435669
> View attachment 5435670
> View attachment 5435671
> View attachment 5435672


Butterfly looks great on you.  I vote buy it to make a set.  I like the three row with the Clover too. 

By the way, I like bangles too, wide ones, since I don't stack (can't deal with the jingle).
If you also like wide bangles, check out Buccellati next time you shop. 
I love the width of their bangles, but I used to think Buccellati jewelry was too old world stuffy glamour for me; hence I always avoided this brand.  I recently tried their bangles on again, and I think I'm in love with this brand.  I showed my husband the bangle I tried on and asked if it's too old world stuffy glamour.  He says "but you like that old world stuffy glamour look; it looks like other jewelry you buy."   I was cracking up, and so yes, I do like that look!  

Buccellati does mostly YG and RG, but most anything can be ordered in any metal. 
Just FYI in case you might be interested.  Their bold bangles are stunning to me. 

Here is the link, scroll down a bit to see their wider ones:   Bracelets | Buccellati Official

Back to the butterfly... I really think the necklace looks great on you, and I do not think it's a repeat necklace. 
I love the butterfly ring and necklace pairing on you!  Hope you reconsider.


----------



## BigAkoya

sjunky13 said:


> You sure you don't want that Butterfly? It looks so lovely on you!


It does look fabulous on her!  @eternallove4bag 
I bet the earrings look amazing too!


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> It does look fabulous on her!  @eternallove4bag
> I bet the earrings look amazing too!


Im sure @eternallove4bag will end up with something spectacular whatever it is. She knows that pendant looks fabulous on her perhaps she will change her mind. @BigAkoya you make a solid point....I bet the earrings would be beautiful too


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> Got the chance to try the butterfly pendant in white mop and first impressions - the pendant is stunning! But, it didn’t come home with me because I feel I have enough pendants at the moment that need to be worn more before I add another. I am done with necklaces in general for a little while. Also, tried on a couple of perlee bracelets. They were beautiful but not on my wishlist. I think I am done with bracelets too for a while. Sharing pics for anyone considering these pieces.
> View attachment 5435669
> View attachment 5435670
> View attachment 5435671
> View attachment 5435672


You know I love it on you but I think you know what is best. Quick question....have you ever tried the rg Carnelian Perlee open hinge bangle (like the yg Malachite above)? If one could find the perfect red I bet that would be spectacular! That's the challenge though isn't it? Finding a nice red..... That open bangle is really growing on me either in the Rg or Wg.
https://www.vancleefarpels.com/ca/e...ee/vcarp27400---perlee-couleurs-bracelet.html
https://www.vancleefarpels.com/ca/e...ee/vcarp27700---perlee-couleurs-bracelet.html


----------



## eternallove4bag

sjunky13 said:


> You sure you don't want that Butterfly? It looks so lovely on you!


Haha I love it too @sjunky13 
Just that I want to add a pair of earrings this year more than another pendant!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Butterfly looks great on you.  I vote buy it to make a set.  I like the three row with the Clover too.
> 
> By the way, I like bangles too, wide ones, since I don't stack (can't deal with the jingle).
> If you also like wide bangles, check out Buccellati next time you shop.
> I love the width of their bangles, but I used to think Buccellati jewelry was too old world stuffy glamour for me; hence I always avoided this brand.  I recently tried their bangles on again, and I think I'm in love with this brand.  I showed my husband the bangle I tried on and asked if it's too old world stuffy glamour.  He says "but you like that old world stuffy glamour look; it looks like other jewelry you buy."   I was cracking up, and so yes, I do like that look!
> 
> Buccellati does mostly YG and RG, but most anything can be ordered in any metal.
> Just FYI in case you might be interested.  Their bold bangles are stunning to me.
> 
> Here is the link, scroll down a bit to see their wider ones:   Bracelets | Buccellati Official
> 
> Back to the butterfly... I really think the necklace looks great on you, and I do not think it's a repeat necklace.
> I love the butterfly ring and necklace pairing on you!  Hope you reconsider.


I need to check out Buccellati. Thank you for the recommendation @BigAkoya .. haha your hubby knows you too well. Just when we think they don’t pay attention to what we love, they surprise you

I absolutely love the butterfly pendant and I know that one day I am going to add it but just not this year. This year, I have my eyes on pave hoop earrings to match my serpenti


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> It does look fabulous on her!  @eternallove4bag
> I bet the earrings look amazing too!


I did ask my SA to let me know if the matching earrings come in. Something for me to think about in the future


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> You know I love it on you but I think you know what is best. Quick question....have you ever tried the rg Carnelian Perlee open hinge bangle (like the yg Malachite above)? If one could find the perfect red I bet that would be spectacular! That's the challenge though isn't it? Finding a nice red..... That open bangle is really growing on me either in the Rg or Wg.
> https://www.vancleefarpels.com/ca/e...ee/vcarp27400---perlee-couleurs-bracelet.html
> https://www.vancleefarpels.com/ca/e...ee/vcarp27700---perlee-couleurs-bracelet.html


Gosh @glamourbag you read my mind. I actually asked my SA for the perlee couleurs bracelet with the carnelian and she made me try the malachite one because they didn’t have any with carnelian. According to her, she has always seen the carnelian as being more orangish on this bracelet whenever it’s come to my store. She said she would keep an eye out for if they ever get this bracelet with a more darker shade of the carnelian. I love the matching ring too btw.


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> Im sure @eternallove4bag will end up with something spectacular whatever it is. She knows that pendant looks fabulous on her perhaps she will change her mind. @BigAkoya you make a solid point....I bet the earrings would be beautiful too


You are too sweet @glamourbag you know this pendant will be mine one day. And, knowing how much I love matching earrings and pendant sets, I am probably going to cave in and get the matching earrings too at that point


----------



## lvchanellvr

eternallove4bag said:


> Got the chance to try the butterfly pendant in white mop and first impressions - the pendant is stunning! But, it didn’t come home with me because I feel I have enough pendants at the moment that need to be worn more before I add another. I am done with necklaces in general for a little while. Also, tried on a couple of perlee bracelets. They were beautiful but not on my wishlist. I think I am done with bracelets too for a while. Sharing pics for anyone considering these pieces.
> View attachment 5435669
> View attachment 5435670
> View attachment 5435671
> View attachment 5435672


The butterfly necklace is stunning on you. Another vote to add to your collection to go with your beautiful butterfly ring. I do like the 5 row Perlee on you as well.


----------



## eternallove4bag

lvchanellvr said:


> The butterfly necklace is stunning on you. Another vote to add to your collection to go with your beautiful butterfly ring. I do like the 5 row Perlee on you as well.


Thank you @lvchanellvr I had never tried the butterfly pendant before so it was really great trying it out for the first time and realizing that this was a piece I can totally see myself adding in the future. Now, the plotting begins on which items to get and in which order


----------



## lvchanellvr

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you @lvchanellvr I had never tried the butterfly pendant before so it was really great trying it out for the first time and realizing that this was a piece I can totally see myself adding in the future. Now, the plotting begins on which items to get and in which order


I know what you mean about the plotting the next purchase.....I am doing the same. Which do I do first?  I do get sidetracked and I have to knock some sense into myself and stick to my original plan/wish list items. I am intrigued with the Seoul limited edition pieces so I am waiting to see if it will arrive in North America (Hopefully, both the US and Canada will get these pieces). I am planning a store visit next month so hopefully, I will have more intel on any new upcoming releases.


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> Gosh @glamourbag you read my mind. I actually asked my SA for the perlee couleurs bracelet with the carnelian and she made me try the malachite one because they didn’t have any with carnelian. According to her, she has always seen the carnelian as being more orangish on this bracelet whenever it’s come to my store. She said she would keep an eye out for if they ever get this bracelet with a more darker shade of the carnelian. I love the matching ring too btw.


 I think it’s special, striking and not everyone has it which is quite appealing to me. If it comes with a more orange red than brown red then that sounds promising!!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

lvchanellvr said:


> I know what you mean about the plotting the next purchase.....I am doing the same. Which do I do first?  I do get sidetracked and I have to knock some sense into myself and stick to my original plan/wish list items. I am intrigued with the Seoul limited edition pieces so I am waiting to see if it will arrive in North America (Hopefully, both the US and Canada will get these pieces). I am planning a store visit next month so hopefully, I will have more intel on any new upcoming releases.


Right? There are so many beautiful pieces to choose from and we can’t have them all (well, we don’t want them all otherwise we will never value anything) … now I get to torture myself and my girlfriends for the next few months with what to get next


----------



## eternallove4bag

glamourbag said:


> I think it’s special, striking and not everyone has it which is quite appealing to me. If it comes with a more orange red than brown red then that sounds promising!!!!


My SA did say orangish so I hope she didn’t mean brownish and orangish interchangeably! I hope you and I get to try the bracelets out in our respective stores to get a better idea. I love the fact too that it’s not everywhere. Score


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Right? There are so many beautiful pieces to choose from and we can’t have them all (well, we don’t want them all otherwise we will never value anything) … now I get to torture myself and my girlfriends for the next few months with what to get next


Well, for what it's worth... My two cents...
I would get something different.  I feel everyone has diamond hoop earrings, so of the two, I would get a butterfly set.

If you think you have too much butterfly or VCA, I would still not get diamond hoops.  For me, I would get a bold ring.. an emerald ring!  I think your bangles would look great with a huge colored gemstone ring (e.g. emerald, ruby, sapphire, paraiba...).

A colored gemstone ring with a nice bold diamond bangle(s) is my favorite look of all, and you already have a lot of nice diamond bangles.  I would suggest you add some color to glam it up.   I am sure you have diamond earrings already that will work with your Serpenti.

I know not everyone agrees on this point, but for me... "diamond only" pieces get boring after a while.  It's the same stuff over and over.  Yes, you get sparkle, but color is what catches the eye.  The eye is numb these days to sparkle as everyone wears something diamond.

For me, diamonds along with colored gemstones is the bomb.  Colored gemstone may be pricey, but it's worth it to invest in colored gemstone rings; it always catches the eye.

I hope you take your girlfriends gemstone ring shopping and fall in love with colored gemstones!
I think your glamorous colorful style would look fabulous with them.   '

Just my two cents to lure you into the world of colored gemstones.


----------



## missie1

sjunky13 said:


> I am deciding between regular grey mop bracelet or alternating diamond. I am just worried about the flip!
> @etoupebirkin My sa put the 20 motif alternating pave and grey MOP on me. It was breathtaking! Very very hard to take off. If I could swing it, it would be in my collection 100%.
> I like @tenshix like that it is more subtle. I have a LOT of yellow gold jewelry. It looks bold on me and pops. I am moving to rose gold for some pieces because it looks soft and subtle. I like that it looks romantic and feminine and pretty. I do not need everything and every piece to "pop" .
> I am trying hard to decide on alternating pave. It is really unique and special. I would love to see a 20 motif revealed here


I have both the gmop & pave gmop bracelets and it definitely is going to flip.  However because the underside of the motif is sparkly as well it works.


----------



## hja

@eternallove4bag, the butterfly pendant looks really good on you! Definitely something to consider after getting the earrings.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Well, for what it's worth... My two cents...
> I would get something different.  I feel everyone has diamond hoop earrings, so of the two, I would get a butterfly set.
> 
> If you think you have too much butterfly or VCA, I would still not get diamond hoops.  For me, I would get a bold ring.. an emerald ring!  I think your bangles would look great with a huge colored gemstone ring (e.g. emerald, ruby, sapphire, paraiba...).
> 
> A colored gemstone ring with a nice bold diamond bangle(s) is my favorite look of all, and you already have a lot of nice diamond bangles.  I would suggest you add some color to glam it up.   I am sure you have diamond earrings already that will work with your Serpenti.
> 
> I know not everyone agrees on this point, but for me... "diamond only" pieces get boring after a while.  It's the same stuff over and over.  Yes, you get sparkle, but color is what catches the eye.  The eye is numb these days to sparkle as everyone wears something diamond.
> 
> For me, diamonds along with colored gemstones is the bomb.  Colored gemstone may be pricey, but it's worth it to invest in colored gemstone rings; it always catches the eye.
> 
> I hope you take your girlfriends gemstone ring shopping and fall in love with colored gemstones!
> I think your glamorous colorful style would look fabulous with them.   '
> 
> Just my two cents to lure you into the world of colored gemstones.


Oh there’s no doubt in my mind now that those diamond hoops are coming home with me. The only question is when .. a little background. I was never into jewelry but my mother was and still is. I am guessing that’s where I truly got my love for jewelry ( totally blaming you ma). Growing up my only piece of jewelry that I agreed to wear were my gold hoops, a birthday present from my parents when I was 11. I wore those through my teens, my 20s, and even early part of my 30s. Not kidding. That’s how much I loved them. And now, my younger daughter wears them
I find hoop earrings very easy to wear. I have diamond ones in YG, again a present from my parents. that I wore consistently till I got hooked onto my pave VA and Frivole earrings. I still wear those YG pave hoops quite often. But, I have been craving pave hoops in RG for quite sometime and was waiting for the right ones to come my way. Now, I have found a pair that is totally me and that I see myself wearing for years to come. So yup, those will be mine one day 100%, no doubt in my mind 

Regarding that emerald ring, one day when I find the perfect one, I am definitely getting it. This one is still marinating in my mind so got to give it time till I am ready. Meanwhile, I will have fun exploring. I have never been to a gemstone expo so that’s something I am looking forward to trying with hubby and if I can drag my girlfriends to it, even better.

I do have quite a few other colored gemstones like sapphires, rubies etc. but since my mom is the expert on those, I never felt inclined to do more research on them. These are my treasured gifts from my parents. The only other colored gemstone that I love and don’t have are emeralds.
I find myself fascinated by them lately. I want to do a little bit more research on those, that includes picking my mom’s brains

Oh, I can never have enough of butterflies from VCA but I am content with pendants for now hence my decision to push getting the butterfly pendant to next year or even 2024. I am on an earrings kick right now and I can’t wait to to try the butterfly earrings in WMOP.
So surprising given that I was not an earrings lover, more of a bracelet and ring kinda gal. But, I have been loving the simplicity of wearing my watch, my e-ring and earrings to work lately. Yes, I still have my moments when I go crazy with blingy bracelet stacks and rings but for work, I do try and keep it simple. And, earrings lend that simplicity yet elegant look that I have been gravitating towards.

I am amazed by how much my preferences have been changing lately. I like this road to self-discovery.


----------



## eternallove4bag

hja said:


> @eternallove4bag, the butterfly pendant looks really good on you! Definitely something to consider after getting the earrings.


Absolutely @hja 
After the perlee line, the butterflies are my favorite from VCA. I want to try the matching butterfly earrings too now. Trouble


----------



## WingNut

eternallove4bag said:


> Got the chance to try the butterfly pendant in white mop and first impressions - the pendant is stunning! But, it didn’t come home with me because I feel I have enough pendants at the moment that need to be worn more before I add another. I am done with necklaces in general for a little while. Also, tried on a couple of perlee bracelets. They were beautiful but not on my wishlist. I think I am done with bracelets too for a while. Sharing pics for anyone considering these pieces.
> View attachment 5435669
> View attachment 5435670
> View attachment 5435671
> View attachment 5435672


Oh lord I wish I didn't always click so fast on your posts and photos! That necklace is lovely. And I want it. And the ring. And your Bulgari. Ugh....

Whichever piece you get next I'm sure it will be beyond spectacular. However, if the comments here are any indication about how the necklace looks on you, it is gorgeous.


----------



## eternallove4bag

WingNut said:


> Oh lord I wish I didn't always click so fast on your posts and photos! That necklace is lovely. And I want it. And the ring. And your Bulgari. Ugh....
> 
> Whichever piece you get next I'm sure it will be beyond spectacular. However, if the comments here are any indication about how the necklace looks on you, it is gorgeous.


Hehe thank you @WingNut  …these brands sure know how to woo us with their lovely and diversified pieces so that there is something for everyone!

The more I look at the pics of the pendant the more I love them and can’t wait to add that piece one day.

Since this is a more general discussion thread, I am going to dare and add a picture of the serpenti earrings .. well it does have me wearing the perlee clover bracelet so it’s still technically VCA, right?

More and more convinced these earrings have to come home next, whenever that ‘next’ is… could be my birthday in July or Christmas or 2023….


----------



## sjunky13

eternallove4bag said:


> I need to check out Buccellati. Thank you for the recommendation @BigAkoya .. haha your hubby knows you too well. Just when we think they don’t pay attention to what we love, they surprise you
> 
> I absolutely love the butterfly pendant and I know that one day I am going to add it but just not this year. This year, I have my eyes on pave hoop earrings to match my serpenti


I almost bought those hoops the other day, lol. I got something Cartier instead, but they are on my list. LOVE them!


----------



## sjunky13

missie1 said:


> I have both the gmop & pave gmop bracelets and it definitely is going to flip.  However because the underside of the motif is sparkly as well it works.


I know,  I keep trying it on and trying to talk myself into liking the underside. We will see. Post more pics of yours please? and the flip! lol


----------



## sjunky13

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh there’s no doubt in my mind now that those diamond hoops are coming home with me. The only question is when .. a little background. I was never into jewelry but my mother was and still is. I am guessing that’s where I truly got my love for jewelry ( totally blaming you ma). Growing up my only piece of jewelry that I agreed to wear were my gold hoops, a birthday present from my parents when I was 11. I wore those through my teens, my 20s, and even early part of my 30s. Not kidding. That’s how much I loved them. And now, my younger daughter wears them
> I find hoop earrings very easy to wear. I have diamond ones in YG, again a present from my parents. that I wore consistently till I got hooked onto my pave VA and Frivole earrings. I still wear those YG pave hoops quite often. But, I have been craving pave hoops in RG for quite sometime and was waiting for the right ones to come my way. Now, I have found a pair that is totally me and that I see myself wearing for years to come. So yup, those will be mine one day 100%, no doubt in my mind
> 
> Regarding that emerald ring, one day when I find the perfect one, I am definitely getting it. This one is still marinating in my mind so got to give it time till I am ready. Meanwhile, I will have fun exploring. I have never been to a gemstone expo so that’s something I am looking forward to trying with hubby and if I can drag my girlfriends to it, even better.
> 
> I do have quite a few other colored gemstones like sapphires, rubies etc. but since my mom is the expert on those, I never felt inclined to do more research on them. These are my treasured gifts from my parents. The only other colored gemstone that I love and don’t have are emeralds.
> I find myself fascinated by them lately. I want to do a little bit more research on those, that includes picking my mom’s brains
> 
> Oh, I can never have enough of butterflies from VCA but I am content with pendants for now hence my decision to push getting the butterfly pendant to next year or even 2024. I am on an earrings kick right now and I can’t wait to to try the butterfly earrings in WMOP.
> So surprising given that I was not an earrings lover, more of a bracelet and ring kinda gal. But, I have been loving the simplicity of wearing my watch, my e-ring and earrings to work lately. Yes, I still have my moments when I go crazy with blingy bracelet stacks and rings but for work, I do try and keep it simple. And, earrings lend that simplicity yet elegant look that I have been gravitating towards.
> 
> I am amazed by how much my preferences have been changing lately. I like this road to self-discovery.


This is me 100%. I have worn hoops all of my life. 
I have funny hoop stories, lol.
The Bulgari will go wonderful with your bracelet. 
I find the Bulgari very elegant and easy to wear.


----------



## eternallove4bag

sjunky13 said:


> I almost bought those hoops the other day, lol. I got something Cartier instead, but they are on my list. LOVE them!





sjunky13 said:


> This is me 100%. I have worn hoops all of my life.
> I have funny hoop stories, lol.
> The Bulgari will go wonderful with your bracelet.
> I find the Bulgari very elegant and easy to wear.


Thank you @sjunky13 the serpenti viper is my favorite from Bvlgari especially their bracelet and hoop earrings. I am so glad to find a fellow hoop earrings lover .. they are not everyone’s cup of tea but I find them super convenient and stylish. I hope these earrings find a way into both our collections


----------



## missie1

sjunky13 said:


> I know,  I keep trying it on and trying to talk myself into liking the underside. We will see. Post more pics of yours please? and the flip! lol


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> Got the chance to try the butterfly pendant in white mop and first impressions - the pendant is stunning! But, it didn’t come home with me because I feel I have enough pendants at the moment that need to be worn more before I add another. I am done with necklaces in general for a little while. Also, tried on a couple of perlee bracelets. They were beautiful but not on my wishlist. I think I am done with bracelets too for a while. Sharing pics for anyone considering these pieces.
> View attachment 5435669
> View attachment 5435670
> View attachment 5435671
> View attachment 5435672


I am glad you tried the butterfly pendant, it looks good on you, but doesn't have the stunning look that the ring give you. did you not try the matching earrings? 

I love the perlee clover and 3 row on you.  the malachite perlee and serpentine don't go well next to each other, maybe on it's own.
well, you are very disciplined I have to say, and continue shopping/searching what you love is part of the fun!


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> I am glad you tried the butterfly pendant, it looks good on you, but doesn't have the stunning look that the ring give you. did you not try the matching earrings?
> 
> I love the perlee clover and 3 row on you.  the malachite perlee and serpentine don't go well next to each other, maybe on it's own.
> well, you are very disciplined I have to say, and continue shopping/searching what you love is part of the fun!


Thank you @rosebean 
At this stage, something has to wow me 100% for me to bring it home. The problem is the butterfly pendant did but I wasn’t in the market for another pendant at this time so had to stay true to myself. I wish the matching earrings were available but they haven’t come to my store yet. When it does, I would love to try them. Seeing how much I love earrings these days, I have a feeling I will be head over heels in love with it! Trouble 

The perlee couleurs line has been on my radar for sometime but it’s a ‘maybe’ kinda piece for the future if I have nothing else on my WL. And, I would do 1) the RG in carnelian if I get a dark shade of carnelian which I have heard is almost impossible in this bracelet because the stone is so translucent. 2)I would wear it solo without stacking it with any other bracelets because if it’s shape.

Hehe it’s hard to be disciplined I won’t lie because the monster in me wants to munch it all but I have to constantly remind and hold myself accountable to my policy of curating a collection that gets used consistently and constantly without regrets.


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you @rosebean
> At this stage, something has to wow me 100% for me to bring it home. The problem is the butterfly pendant did but I wasn’t in the market for another pendant at this time so had to stay true to myself. I wish the matching earrings were available but they haven’t come to my store yet. When it does, I would love to try them. Seeing how much I love earrings these days, I have a feeling I will be head over heels in love with it! Trouble
> 
> The perlee couleurs line has been on my radar for sometime but it’s a ‘maybe’ kinda piece for the future if I have nothing else on my WL. And, I would do 1) the RG in carnelian if I get a dark shade of carnelian which I have heard is almost impossible in this bracelet because the stone is so translucent. 2)I would wear it solo without stacking it with any other bracelets because if it’s shape.
> 
> Hehe it’s hard to be disciplined I won’t lie because the monster in me wants to munch it all but I have to constantly remind and hold myself accountable to my policy of curating a collection that gets used consistently and constantly without regrets.



@eternallove4bag you are in such a wonderful stage that you kind of have what you most desired, next step, is just to fine tune/add any piece that not only can take your breath away but also something new not in your current collection yet, either another category, another line, shape, stone.  Perlee Couleurs carnelian would be a great addition, I don't see red colored jewelry on you yet, but I can imagine it will look beautiful on you. 

I love the hoop serpentine, personally, I like a bit bigger (maybe just tiny bigger) hoops,  but between the serpentine and the butterfly earrings, I will vote the butterfly first. I wish there is a pair somewhere for you to try


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> @eternallove4bag you are in such a wonderful stage that you kind of have what you most desired, next step, is just to fine tune/add any piece that not only can take your breath away but also something new not in your current collection yet, either another category, another line, shape, stone.  Perlee Couleurs carnelian would be a great addition, I don't see red colored jewelry on you yet, but I can imagine it will look beautiful on you.
> 
> I love the hoop serpentine, personally, I like a bit bigger (maybe just tiny bigger) hoops,  but between the serpentine and the butterfly earrings, I will vote the butterfly first. I wish there is a pair somewhere for you to try


Thank you so much @rosebean … it’s such a fun process curating one’s collection, bags or bling. I can’t believe I am saying this but from flowers (Frivole) to butterflies to snakes (Serpentine), I seem to be on a mission to create my own garden of Eden

I can’t wait to try those butterfly earrings when they become available because at the end of the day I am a VCA lover. Their designs resonate with me. After my serpentine hoops, I am ready to say goodbye to Bvlgari. I made quick detours to Cartier, Bvlgari, Rolex and Tiffany in the past year to cherry pick but I always end up landing in my comfort zone - VCA


----------



## rosebean

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much @rosebean … it’s such a fun process curating one’s collection, bags or bling. I can’t believe I am saying this but from flowers (Frivole) to butterflies to snakes (Serpentine), I seem to be on a mission to create my own garden of Eden
> 
> I can’t wait to try those butterfly earrings when they become available because at the end of the day I am a VCA lover. Their designs resonate with me. After my serpentine hoops, I am ready to say goodbye to Bvlgari. I made quick detours to Cartier, Bvlgari, Rolex and Tiffany in the past year to cherry pick but I always end up landing in my comfort zone - VCA


I love your beautiful and dynamic garden!     well, aren't we all VCA lovers!  but sometimes detours made life even better, and appreciate more.


----------



## hja

eternallove4bag said:


> Absolutely @hja
> After the perlee line, the butterflies are my favorite from VCA. I want to try the matching butterfly earrings too now. Trouble



The matching butterfly earrings will look fabulous on you! A dreamy combo with your ring.   Whichever earring you decide, I am sure will look great with your OOTD. Your daughter is one lucky gal-all those wonderful pieces that will one day be passed on to her.


----------



## LKNN

etoupebirkin said:


> The 20-motif RG, diamond, GMOP just went on my radar. I own a RG Perlee Clover and the matching hoops. So, I believe it will make a beautiful set. I would probably get the Cosmos PG/MOP ring too.
> 
> The GMOP motifs in the store I tried on in the store were more brownish in cast than I would prefer — because I already own a Letterwood RG 20-motif. I want to see other color variations before I pick one. I think I would like one grayer/cooler  in cast.
> 
> I was originally going to get a Chalcedony 20-motif and the Owl pin As my next VCA purchases. I already own 20s in WG MOP and WG Onyx. I once had the Chalcedony 20, but re-homed it and regretted selling it. I will purchase these, later.
> 
> The point of my rambling post is that my jewelry fund will soon be big enough to make this big purchase. So I might as well do the big purchase sooner, yes/no?
> 
> Can I see modeling pics of the PG GMOP 20s?
> If you own it, is it worth the $$$. Do you love it? Or is there something better to get for the money. ($72K plus tax)



I own the 20 pave/gmop and absolutely adore it! I think gmop/ pave/ rg is the most beautiful combo vca makes. The three are just a match made in heaven. I wear my 20 with the va pave/ rg earrings and love the look. I decided on this piece over both the full pave 20 in wg and the onyx/ pave in wg. To me, there was no comparison. I'm just smitten over the piece and would highly recommend it.
Photos are w/o any filters... just standing in differing lighting and playing with the shadows.


----------



## glamourbag

LKNN said:


> I own the 20 pave/gmop and absolutely adore it! I think gmop/ pave/ rg is the most beautiful combo vca makes. The three are just a match made in heaven. I wear my 20 with the va pave/ rg earrings and love the look. I decided on this piece over both the full pave 20 in wg and the onyx/ pave in wg. To me, there was no comparison. I'm just smitten over the piece and would highly recommend it.
> Photos are w/o any filters... just standing in differing lighting and playing with the shadows.
> View attachment 5437097
> 
> View attachment 5437108
> 
> View attachment 5437109
> 
> View attachment 5437111
> 
> View attachment 5437112


Breathtaking! It’s my fav combo too. Thank you for sharing


----------



## rosebean

LKNN said:


> I own the 20 pave/gmop and absolutely adore it! I think gmop/ pave/ rg is the most beautiful combo vca makes. The three are just a match made in heaven. I wear my 20 with the va pave/ rg earrings and love the look. I decided on this piece over both the full pave 20 in wg and the onyx/ pave in wg. To me, there was no comparison. I'm just smitten over the piece and would highly recommend it.
> Photos are w/o any filters... just standing in differing lighting and playing with the shadows.
> View attachment 5437097
> 
> View attachment 5437108
> 
> View attachment 5437109
> 
> View attachment 5437111
> 
> View attachment 5437112


absolutely beautiful, I wish they come in yellow gold too. I don't like to pay 30% for SO.


----------



## LKNN

rosebean said:


> absolutely beautiful, I wish they come in yellow gold too. I don't like to pay 30% for SO.


So @eternallove4bag mentioned last week that pave pieces w/ metal changes don't incur the SO markup...!!


----------



## missie1

LKNN said:


> I own the 20 pave/gmop and absolutely adore it! I think gmop/ pave/ rg is the most beautiful combo vca makes. The three are just a match made in heaven. I wear my 20 with the va pave/ rg earrings and love the look. I decided on this piece over both the full pave 20 in wg and the onyx/ pave in wg. To me, there was no comparison. I'm just smitten over the piece and would highly recommend it.
> Photos are w/o any filters... just standing in differing lighting and playing with the shadows.
> View attachment 5437097
> 
> View attachment 5437108
> 
> View attachment 5437109
> 
> View attachment 5437111
> 
> View attachment 5437112


Absolutely beautiful…it’s just perfection


----------



## rosebean

rosebean said:


> absolutely beautiful, I wish they come in yellow gold too. I don't like to pay 30% for SO.


good to know, you are you very much @LKNN for the information. I will check with my SA.


----------



## sammix3

rosebean said:


> good to know, you are you very much @LKNN for the information. I will check with my SA.


Please report back


----------



## rosebean

sammix3 said:


> Please report back


Sure thing.


----------



## etoupebirkin

LKNN said:


> I own the 20 pave/gmop and absolutely adore it! I think gmop/ pave/ rg is the most beautiful combo vca makes. The three are just a match made in heaven. I wear my 20 with the va pave/ rg earrings and love the look. I decided on this piece over both the full pave 20 in wg and the onyx/ pave in wg. To me, there was no comparison. I'm just smitten over the piece and would highly recommend it.
> Photos are w/o any filters... just standing in differing lighting and playing with the shadows.
> View attachment 5437097
> 
> View attachment 5437108
> 
> View attachment 5437109
> 
> View attachment 5437111
> 
> View attachment 5437112


It looks so beautiful on you.      I believe this will be my next VCA purchase.


----------



## eternallove4bag

LKNN said:


> I own the 20 pave/gmop and absolutely adore it! I think gmop/ pave/ rg is the most beautiful combo vca makes. The three are just a match made in heaven. I wear my 20 with the va pave/ rg earrings and love the look. I decided on this piece over both the full pave 20 in wg and the onyx/ pave in wg. To me, there was no comparison. I'm just smitten over the piece and would highly recommend it.
> Photos are w/o any filters... just standing in differing lighting and playing with the shadows.
> View attachment 5437097
> 
> View attachment 5437108
> 
> View attachment 5437109
> 
> View attachment 5437111
> 
> View attachment 5437112


Stunning on you @LKNN GMOP with pave in RG is also one of my favorite combinations.


----------



## LKNN

eternallove4bag said:


> Stunning on you @LKNN GMOP with pave in RG is also one of my favorite combinations.


Thank you!  
You are the queen of gmop/ pave/ rg and inspire us all.


----------



## LKNN

etoupebirkin said:


> It looks so beautiful on you.      I believe this will be my next VCA purchase.


You will NOT regret it! Look fwd to seeing it with your Clover bracelet and hoop earrings!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

LKNN said:


> Thank you!
> You are the queen of gmop/ pave/ rg and inspire us all.


Aww thank you for your sweet words


----------



## missie1

Just wanted to share…..I checked with my SA yesterday and SO have resumed.  He checked and said it’s a go.  I don’t know if the spend limit is still in place or not.


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehe thank you @WingNut  …these brands sure know how to woo us with their lovely and diversified pieces so that there is something for everyone!
> 
> The more I look at the pics of the pendant the more I love them and can’t wait to add that piece one day.
> 
> Since this is a more general discussion thread, I am going to dare and add a picture of the serpenti earrings .. well it does have me wearing the perlee clover bracelet so it’s still technically VCA, right?
> 
> More and more convinced these earrings have to come home next, whenever that ‘next’ is… could be my birthday in July or Christmas or 2023….
> View attachment 5436238


I am not a hoop person, but I love these hoops, and they look great on you! 
I was thinking huge big hoop, but these are different and look very elegant.  You could go for Christmas in July and get them!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> I am not a hoop person, but I love these hoops, and they look great on you!
> I was thinking huge big hoop, but these are different and look very elegant.  You could go for Christmas in July and get them!


Love the idea of Christmas in July . This is  my kinda rationalization 100%! Hehe!


----------



## 880

LKNN said:


> I own the 20 pave/gmop and absolutely adore it! I think gmop/ pave/ rg is the most beautiful combo vca makes. The three are just a match made in heaven. I wear my 20 with the va pave/ rg earrings and love the look. I decided on this piece over both the full pave 20 in wg and the onyx/ pave in wg. To me, there was no comparison. I'm just smitten over the piece and would highly recommend it.
> Photos are w/o any filters... just standing in differing lighting and playing with the shadows.
> View attachment 5437097
> 
> View attachment 5437108
> 
> View attachment 5437109
> 
> View attachment 5437111
> 
> View attachment 5437112


Love these pics! The GMOP page RG looks amazing on you!


----------



## nightbefore

I am looking for some recommendations… I am getting my first promotion which I worked very hard for and I would like to get something that I can wear for years, something that I could look and think if I work hard I can do it!  blue is a special colour for my work and alma matter. It also reminds me my childhood dreams (my current job has to do with this)… So I thought to get something with blue like blue agate bracelet but I don’t own anything blue and I like the blue with WG. I think WG compliments blue and accentuates the cool tone of the colour. Other option could be getting the mini frivole btf ring (I don’t own any rings atm), I own the mini earrings and I love them! 2 flower ring is not an option for me since I don’t like the large size frivole. 3rd option is the signature bracelet because it is sturdy and classic but I am not sure if I can handle the feeling of a bangle, I am more bracelet person. What would you choose from these options? Or would you choose something else? I do not have a extensive purchase history, what are the odds that VCA would approve my WG blue agate SO? So many questions but TIA


----------



## missie1

nightbefore said:


> I am looking for some recommendations… I am getting my first promotion which I worked very hard for and I would like to get something that I can wear for years, something that I could look and think if I work hard I can do it!  blue is a special colour for my work and alma matter. It also reminds me my childhood dreams (my current job has to do with this)… So I thought to get something with blue like blue agate bracelet but I don’t own anything blue and I like the blue with WG. I think WG compliments blue and accentuates the cool tone of the colour. Other option could be getting the mini frivole btf ring (I don’t own any rings atm), I own the mini earrings and I love them! 2 flower ring is not an option for me since I don’t like the large size frivole. 3rd option is the signature bracelet because it is sturdy and classic but I am not sure if I can handle the feeling of a bangle, I am more bracelet person. What would you choose from these options? Or would you choose something else? I do not have a extensive purchase history, what are the odds that VCA would approve my WG blue agate SO? So many questions but TIA


Congratulations on the promotion.  I absolutely love the Wg Blue Agate bracelet and that would be my pick.  I know in past it wasn’t hard to get approved for this combo.  Not sure if 85k spend is still in place or not but definitely reach out to your SA and inquire.  My second choice would be signature bracelet as it’s great stacking piece from what others have shown who own it.


----------



## BigAkoya

nightbefore said:


> I am looking for some recommendations… I am getting my first promotion which I worked very hard for and I would like to get something that I can wear for years, something that I could look and think if I work hard I can do it!  blue is a special colour for my work and alma matter. It also reminds me my childhood dreams (my current job has to do with this)… So I thought to get something with blue like blue agate bracelet but I don’t own anything blue and I like the blue with WG. I think WG compliments blue and accentuates the cool tone of the colour. Other option could be getting the mini frivole btf ring (I don’t own any rings atm), I own the mini earrings and I love them! 2 flower ring is not an option for me since I don’t like the large size frivole. 3rd option is the signature bracelet because it is sturdy and classic but I am not sure if I can handle the feeling of a bangle, I am more bracelet person. What would you choose from these options? Or would you choose something else? I do not have a extensive purchase history, what are the odds that VCA would approve my WG blue agate SO? So many questions but TIA


Congrats on your promotion! 
I vote the signature bangle.  I think this is a classic piece that you can wear for years.  You can also engrave the bottom with a special message/date in celebration of your promotion. 

I love WG blue agate, but I have a feeling for you, you are not going to wear that bracelet regularly for years.
Blue agate to me is like turquoise.  I have a turquoise set (non-VCA), and I only wear it in the summer and with certain outfits.  The brightness of turquoise does not match everything, and dare I say, it does not match a lot.  If you want a wear with everything bracelet, I don't think blue agate is the shade.  A darker blue shade such as lapis or sapphire is more wear with everything to me.  That's just my opinion of course.

Another bracelet option is the WG chalcedony.  I think chalcedony is more of a "wear for years", wear all the time bracelet.  I love the pale gentle cool blue of chalcedony... it's like cool blue clouds floating on your wrist.

Which brings me back full circle...
I vote the signature bangle.  You can wear it all the time, and I think it's a classic, serious, look for work. 
You know the motto... dress for success, dress for your next job.  Of all your choices, I think the signature bangle reflects that, so think about where & how you plan to wear this piece.

Just my two cents and congrats again on your promotion!


----------



## nightbefore

missie1 said:


> Congratulations on the promotion.  I absolutely love the Wg Blue Agate bracelet and that would be my pick.  I know in past it wasn’t hard to get approved for this combo.  Not sure if 85k spend is still in place or not but definitely reach out to your SA and inquire.  My second choice would be signature bracelet as it’s great stacking piece from what others have shown who own it.


Thank you very much! When I was looking at the website, I remembered that they have turquoise sweets. I am actually a earrings gal but I already own 2 sweets and 1 mini frivole so maybe turquoise would be maybe too repetitive. On the other hand. I own only 1 bracelet (YG MOP), so WG bracelet could be a better choice. I wish they made the blue agate earrings and bracelet in WG as a regular line, earrings would be my top pick


----------



## nightbefore

BigAkoya said:


> Congrats on your promotion!
> I vote the signature bangle.  I think this is a classic piece that you can wear for years.  You can also engrave the bottom with a special message/date in celebration of your promotion.
> 
> I love WG blue agate, but I have a feeling for you, you are not going to wear that bracelet regularly for years.
> Blue agate to me is like turquoise.  I have a turquoise set (non-VCA), and I only wear it in the summer and with certain outfits.  The brightness of turquoise does not match everything, and dare I say, it does not match a lot.  If you want a wear with everything bracelet, I don't think blue agate is the shade.  A darker blue shade such as lapis or sapphire is more wear with everything to me.  That's just my opinion of course.
> 
> Another bracelet option is the WG chalcedony.  I think chalcedony is more of a "wear for years", wear all the time bracelet.  I love the pale gentle cool blue of chalcedony... it's like cool blue clouds floating on your wrist.
> 
> Which brings me back full circle...
> I vote the signature bangle.  You can wear it all the time, and I think it's a classic, serious, look for work.
> You know the motto... dress for success, dress for your next job.  Of all your choices, I think the signature bangle reflects that, so think about where & how you plan to wear this piece.
> 
> Just my two cents and congrats again on your promotion!


Thank you for your kind words and giving opinion  you read my mind with engraving, this was exactly what I thought to do. My F says signature with engraving would be something special because even if I die, people (my kids, grandkids) would think what does that mean? He is just 30 but his mind works differently
Actually wearability is my biggest concern with blue, I like dark shades of blue. If I would end up with a very neon blue, I am not sure if I could get enough use from it. Although I am also not sure if I could wear signature or any bangle with typing.


----------



## BigAkoya

nightbefore said:


> Thank you for your kind words and giving opinion  you read my mind with engraving, this was exactly what I thought to do. My F says signature with engraving would be something special because even if I die, people (my kids, grandkids) would think what does that mean? He is just 30 but his mind works differently
> Actually wearability is my biggest concern with blue, I like dark shades of blue. If I would end up with a very neon blue, I am not sure if I could get enough use from it. Although I am also not sure if I could wear signature or any bangle with typing.


Well, for what it’s worth…
I type a lot as well.  What I do is move my keyboard to the edge of the desk so my bangle is not annoying me banging on desk.  This works for me in most cases except for when I wear super wide cuffs.  For those, I take on and off, and even then, I love wearing cuffs/bangles.

The VCA bangles are not very wide at all.  I actually wish they were wider.  The VCA bangles are thin, so it may work for you as regular wear.

I love engraving too… the special and secret messages.

Speaking of engraving, your  F can get you something engraved as his wedding gift to you.  Yes, you are entitled to a wedding gift from him! It’s an unspoken rule.  

My wedding gift from my hubby was a big locket on a long chain.  It was hand engraved with my new married initials.  I love it and wore it for years.  I still have it, even though it’s in YG.

The Signature bangle would be a cool wedding gift, engraved.  For your promotion gift to yourself, you could maybe get earrings.  I think WG guilloche is launching this fall.  If you like shiny white metal, those would be nice.


----------



## A bottle of Red

nightbefore said:


> Thank you for your kind words and giving opinion  you read my mind with engraving, this was exactly what I thought to do. My F says signature with engraving would be something special because even if I die, people (my kids, grandkids) would think what does that mean? He is just 30 but his mind works differently
> Actually wearability is my biggest concern with blue, I like dark shades of blue. If I would end up with a very neon blue, I am not sure if I could get enough use from it. Although I am also not sure if I could wear signature or any bangle with typing.


What about lapis instead?  Or is that only available with yg?


----------



## glamourbag

nightbefore said:


> Thank you for your kind words and giving opinion  you read my mind with engraving, this was exactly what I thought to do. My F says signature with engraving would be something special because even if I die, people (my kids, grandkids) would think what does that mean? He is just 30 but his mind works differently
> Actually wearability is my biggest concern with blue, I like dark shades of blue. If I would end up with a very neon blue, I am not sure if I could get enough use from it. Although I am also not sure if I could wear signature or any bangle with typing.


I think the Signature would be a great, universal, easy to wear piece. It can be dressed up or down. With regard to typing, if you push it up a little on your wrist it shouldn't interfere too much and bang against the desk. Besides that, some things are worth the small inconvenience (if you could even call it that) because they are so pretty or enjoyable to wear all the other times. I think like @BigAkoya  mentioned, Blue Agate is a very particular shade which is not a "neutral". However, if this is THE blue for you, then it might be worth you looking into if you can special order a piece in BA wg! A special occasion is a wonderful reason to get a piece which will bring you the most joy - even if it takes some time to get it.

If you decide going the SO route isn't for you and just want something standard stock, I think the signature may be the start of a love for bangles! Good luck and congratulations.


----------



## eletons

nightbefore said:


> I am looking for some recommendations… I am getting my first promotion which I worked very hard for and I would like to get something that I can wear for years, something that I could look and think if I work hard I can do it!  blue is a special colour for my work and alma matter. It also reminds me my childhood dreams (my current job has to do with this)… So I thought to get something with blue like blue agate bracelet but I don’t own anything blue and I like the blue with WG. I think WG compliments blue and accentuates the cool tone of the colour. Other option could be getting the mini frivole btf ring (I don’t own any rings atm), I own the mini earrings and I love them! 2 flower ring is not an option for me since I don’t like the large size frivole. 3rd option is the signature bracelet because it is sturdy and classic but I am not sure if I can handle the feeling of a bangle, I am more bracelet person. What would you choose from these options? Or would you choose something else? I do not have a extensive purchase history, what are the odds that VCA would approve my WG blue agate SO? So many questions but TIA


Congratulations! I remember that you mentioned wanting a ring a while ago. But frivole 4-flower btf ring is an open ring which got a gap that carries the meaning of separation. What about magic mop ring? 
Lapis lazuli is great but do they take SO?


----------



## eternallove4bag

nightbefore said:


> I am looking for some recommendations… I am getting my first promotion which I worked very hard for and I would like to get something that I can wear for years, something that I could look and think if I work hard I can do it!  blue is a special colour for my work and alma matter. It also reminds me my childhood dreams (my current job has to do with this)… So I thought to get something with blue like blue agate bracelet but I don’t own anything blue and I like the blue with WG. I think WG compliments blue and accentuates the cool tone of the colour. Other option could be getting the mini frivole btf ring (I don’t own any rings atm), I own the mini earrings and I love them! 2 flower ring is not an option for me since I don’t like the large size frivole. 3rd option is the signature bracelet because it is sturdy and classic but I am not sure if I can handle the feeling of a bangle, I am more bracelet person. What would you choose from these options? Or would you choose something else? I do not have a extensive purchase history, what are the odds that VCA would approve my WG blue agate SO? So many questions but TIA


Many congrats on your promotion @nightbefore 

My vote is for the signature bracelet because it’s a bracelet more than a bangle to me and you said you are a bracelet person. I absolutely love mine and Like you said, it’s classic so less chance of buyers remorse. It’s a low maintenance piece that you can wear all year, irrespective of weather or occasion.


----------



## Minich

nightbefore said:


> Thank you for your kind words and giving opinion  you read my mind with engraving, this was exactly what I thought to do. My F says signature with engraving would be something special because even if I die, people (my kids, grandkids) would think what does that mean? He is just 30 but his mind works differently
> Actually wearability is my biggest concern with blue, I like dark shades of blue. If I would end up with a very neon blue, I am not sure if I could get enough use from it. Although I am also not sure if I could wear signature or any bangle with typing.



A big congratulations on your promotion!

No need to let typing get in the way of wearing a gorgeous bangle! I’m not sure if you’re worried about comfort or damage, but…I put a very soft carpet swatch just below my mouse to protect my bangles and bracelet motifs. My keyboard also has a soft wrist guard - they’re fairly easy to find if yours didn’t come with one.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Listopadhygge

Ladies , can I ask for the tiny clasp (top part), is it a bit rough ? I just notice it’s not smooth finish.


----------



## nightbefore

eletons said:


> Congratulations! I remember that you mentioned wanting a ring a while ago. But frivole 4-flower btf ring is an open ring which got a gap that carries the meaning of separation. What about magic mop ring?
> Lapis lazuli is great but do they take SO?


Yes I wanted to get a ring and actually combine it with my e-ring so a multitasking ring  , after half a year of looking around I still didn't find anything I liked on myself. So at the end I decided to get the perlee medium ring because I like skinny rings the most, it is stackable for later so, it felt like a safe choice and ofc F was tired from looking . I never thought about the separation. I just realized I liked the mini frivole on my hands, when I was holding my earrings, just by a coincidence.



Minich said:


> A big congratulations on your promotion!
> 
> No need to let typing get in the way of wearing a gorgeous bangle! I’m not sure if you’re worried about comfort or damage, but…I put a very soft carpet swatch just below my mouse to protect my bangles and bracelet motifs. My keyboard also has a soft wrist guard - they’re fairly easy to find if yours didn’t come with one.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 5438894


Thank you! This is very clever! I use the same mouse and I love it, it is the best mouse for wrist pain. I have the pink version 



BigAkoya said:


> Well, for what it’s worth…
> I type a lot as well.  What I do is move my keyboard to the edge of the desk so my bangle is not annoying me banging on desk.  This works for me in most cases except for when I wear super wide cuffs.  For those, I take on and off, and even then, I love wearing cuffs/bangles.
> 
> The VCA bangles are not very wide at all.  I actually wish they were wider.  The VCA bangles are thin, so it may work for you as regular wear.
> 
> I love engraving too… the special and secret messages.
> 
> Speaking of engraving, your  F can get you something engraved as his wedding gift to you.  Yes, you are entitled to a wedding gift from him! It’s an unspoken rule.
> 
> My wedding gift from my hubby was a big locket on a long chain.  It was hand engraved with my new married initials.  I love it and wore it for years.  I still have it, even though it’s in YG.
> 
> The Signature bangle would be a cool wedding gift, engraved.  For your promotion gift to yourself, you could maybe get earrings.  I think WG guilloche is launching this fall.  If you like shiny white metal, those would be nice.


Wow that is so sweet of him that he thought about the new initials.  My F insisted on getting the 1 row perlee ring as my multitasking e-ring, but I said I just wanted the medium perlee ring. Then he said, okay then you get a bracelet you liked too haha. I think he just got used to prices of 1 row and other diamond rings, he felt like he had extra money to spend on with perlee medium   I have the guilloche earrings in YG, but I rarely wear them. I was actually thinking about getting turquoise sweets for now. I live close by to Paris. I wish they did the sevres porcelain without diamonds that would be perfect for me in terms of blue.



eternallove4bag said:


> Many congrats on your promotion @nightbefore
> 
> My vote is for the signature bracelet because it’s a bracelet more than a bangle to me and you said you are a bracelet person. I absolutely love mine and Like you said, it’s classic so less chance of buyers remorse. It’s a low maintenance piece that you can wear all year, irrespective of weather or occasion.



Thank you very much. It is definitely a safe piece and I like the look, so I think I should just go out of my comfort zone and get use to bracelets/bangles.


----------



## DeryaHm

nightbefore said:


> Thank you very much. It is definitely a safe piece and I like the look, so I think I should just go out of my comfort zone and get use to bracelets/bangles.



The signature bracelet is a very, very comfortable bangle and you won’t feel it much. I am more conscious when I am eating 5-motifs. The signature is a great piece


----------



## eletons

nightbefore said:


> Yes I wanted to get a ring and actually combine it with my e-ring so a multitasking ring  , after half a year of looking around I still didn't find anything I liked on myself. So at the end I decided to get the perlee medium ring because I like skinny rings the most, it is stackable for later so, it felt like a safe choice and ofc F was tired from looking . I never thought about the separation. I just realized I liked the mini frivole on my hands, when I was holding my earrings, just by a coincidence.
> 
> 
> Thank you! This is very clever! I use the same mouse and I love it, it is the best mouse for wrist pain. I have the pink version
> 
> 
> Wow that is so sweet of him that he thought about the new initials.  My F insisted on getting the 1 row perlee ring as my multitasking e-ring, but I said I just wanted the medium perlee ring. Then he said, okay then you get a bracelet you liked too haha. I think he just got used to prices of 1 row and other diamond rings, he felt like he had extra money to spend on with perlee medium   I have the guilloche earrings in YG, but I rarely wear them. I was actually thinking about getting turquoise sweets for now. I live close by to Paris. I wish they did the sevres porcelain without diamonds that would be perfect for me in terms of blue.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much. It is definitely a safe piece and I like the look, so I think I should just go out of my comfort zone and get use to bracelets/bangles.


Glad that you got your rings. I like frivole line and vca btf ring but only the frivole two flowers btf, lotus don't have a gap. Maybe I am superstitious, I heard that others don't buy rings with a gap so I tend to listen.


----------



## LKNN

880 said:


> Love these pics! The GMOP page RG looks amazing on you!


Thank you, @880


----------



## 880

nightbefore said:


> I am looking for some recommendations… I am getting my first promotion which I worked very hard for and I would like to get something that I can wear for years, something that I could look and think if I work hard I can do it!  blue is a special colour for my work and alma matter. It also reminds me my childhood dreams (my current job has to do with this)… So I thought to get something with blue like blue agate bracelet but I don’t own anything blue and I like the blue with WG. I think WG compliments blue and accentuates the cool tone of the colour. Other option could be getting the mini frivole btf ring (I don’t own any rings atm), I own the mini earrings and I love them! 2 flower ring is not an option for me since I don’t like the large size frivole. 3rd option is the signature bracelet because it is sturdy and classic but I am not sure if I can handle the feeling of a bangle, I am more bracelet person. What would you choose from these options? Or would you choose something else? I do not have a extensive purchase history, what are the odds that VCA would approve my WG blue agate SO? So many questions but TIA



Congrats! What a great way to celebrate and commemorate the occasion. If you like the signature, but are not sure of the feel, perhaps get a less expensive bangle (on Amazon or Etsy or somewhere to test it out). It will also give you a sense of size. Most of the ladies on this forum prefer a closer fit, which also works better for stacking, but I prefer oversized so I can push it out of thr way when I am typing. . . It’s a personal choice.

I do not know anything about VCA SO, but I suggest if you can, go to the boutique and try everything on. Then follow your gut reaction  I did this with several brands which is how I ended up realizing Im a bit more a Bulgari sepenti person lol. But, I am still looking for a special VCA piece


----------



## nightbefore

Safa said:


> The signature bracelet is a very, very comfortable bangle and you won’t feel it much. I am more conscious when I am eating 5-motifs. The signature is a great piece


Thank you great to hear that it is comfortable 



880 said:


> Congrats! What a great way to celebrate and commemorate the occasion. If you like the signature, but are not sure of the feel, perhaps get a less expensive bangle (on Amazon or Etsy or somewhere to test it out). It will also give you a sense of size. Most of the ladies on this forum prefer a closer fit, which also works better for stacking, but I prefer oversized so I can push it out of thr way when I am typing. . . It’s a personal choice.
> 
> I do not know anything about VCA SO, but I suggest if you can, go to the boutique and try everything on. Then follow your gut reaction  I did this with several brands which is how I ended up realizing Im a bit more a Bulgari sepenti person lol. But, I am still looking for a special VCA piece


Thank you very much! I also prefer slightly oversize when it comes to bracelets. Great that you found your style. I actually tried pieces from tiffany, cartier, bulgari, piaget, messika and chopard in the last 6 months none of them really spoke to me. I must say I tried mostly the rings, so maybe problem was the rings and not the styles. From the pieces I tried, I liked the diva’s dream collection the most. I was so close to getting mop/pave ring but I prefer WG and YG and unfortunately bulgari does this collection only in RG (atleast for rings). I own a pair of MOP YG diva’s dream earrings and they are one of my favorite earrings. I wear them mostly in winter because they look like Christmas angels  I love and love diva’s dream collection, I wish bulgari had more YG and WG pieces in this collection. Now my earrings are lonely . I wish VCA had a boutique where I live because their designs speak to me the most. I actually got a plain silver bracelet to test if I can get use to it, but I am still struggling  I had a sm RG love before and I actually sold it. So that’s why I am so indecisive when it comes to RG and structured bracelets


----------



## 880

nightbefore said:


> Thank you great to hear that it is comfortable
> 
> 
> Thank you very much! I also prefer slightly oversize when it comes to bracelets. Great that you found your style. I actually tried pieces from tiffany, cartier, bulgari, piaget, messika and chopard in the last 6 months none of them really spoke to me. I must say I tried mostly the rings, so maybe problem was the rings and not the styles. From the pieces I tried, I liked the diva’s dream collection the most. I was so close to getting mop/pave ring but I prefer WG and YG and unfortunately bulgari does this collection only in RG (atleast for rings). I own a pair of MOP YG diva’s dream earrings and they are one of my favorite earrings. I wear them mostly in winter because they look like Christmas angels  I love and love diva’s dream collection, I wish bulgari had more YG and WG pieces in this collection. Now my earrings are lonely . I wish VCA had a boutique where I live because their designs speak to me the most. I actually got a plain silver bracelet to test if I can get use to it, but I am still struggling  I had a sm RG love before and I actually sold it. So that’s why I am so indecisive when it comes to RG and structured bracelets



thanks. If you adore divas dream, perhaps consider trying on with your other non RG jewelry? I don’t think Bulgari RG is as hard to mix as the RG of other brands. Also, sometimes you could change your mind based on the difference in scale of a ring versus a bracelet.

I don’t mix on the same wrist, but I do wear my RG bulgari serpenti tubogas bracelet on one wrist and yellow gold elsewhere (including YG GMOP VCA six motif necklace). Not the best pic, but here is the RG Bulgari with YG other stuff. Perhaps if someone focused on each piece, you could see the difference in metal, but as a whole, no. however, I’m not a matchy person.

I don’t normally wear a bracelet with a watch. I don’t own this ALange type 1; just trying it on. The RG serpenti looks yellow in comparison, but I think it’s still acceptable in terms of color.


----------



## A bottle of Red

nightbefore said:


> Thank you great to hear that it is comfortable
> 
> 
> Thank you very much! I also prefer slightly oversize when it comes to bracelets. Great that you found your style. I actually tried pieces from tiffany, cartier, bulgari, piaget, messika and chopard in the last 6 months none of them really spoke to me. I must say I tried mostly the rings, so maybe problem was the rings and not the styles. From the pieces I tried, I liked the diva’s dream collection the most. I was so close to getting mop/pave ring but I prefer WG and YG and unfortunately bulgari does this collection only in RG (atleast for rings). I own a pair of MOP YG diva’s dream earrings and they are one of my favorite earrings. I wear them mostly in winter because they look like Christmas angels  I love and love diva’s dream collection, I wish bulgari had more YG and WG pieces in this collection. Now my earrings are lonely . I wish VCA had a boutique where I live because their designs speak to me the most. I actually got a plain silver bracelet to test if I can get use to it, but I am still struggling  I had a sm RG love before and I actually sold it. So that’s why I am so indecisive when it comes to RG and structured bracelets


What about Graff?


----------



## rosebean

880 said:


> thanks. If you adore divas dream, perhaps consider trying on with your other non RG jewelry? I don’t think Bulgari RG is as hard to mix as the RG of other brands. Also, sometimes you could change your mind based on the difference in scale of a ring versus a bracelet.
> 
> I don’t mix on the same wrist, but I do wear my RG bulgari serpenti tubogas bracelet on one wrist and yellow gold elsewhere (including YG GMOP VCA six motif necklace). Not the best pic, but here is the RG Bulgari with YG other stuff. Perhaps if someone focused on each piece, you could see the difference in metal, but as a whole, no. however, I’m not a matchy person.
> 
> I don’t normally wear a bracelet with a watch. I don’t own this ALange type 1; just trying it on. The RG serpenti looks yellow in comparison, but I think it’s still acceptable in terms of color.
> 
> View attachment 5440086
> View attachment 5440087
> View attachment 5440088
> View attachment 5440095
> View attachment 5440096


What a bold yet coordinated collection. I don’t even dare to wear what you have. Solute to your beautiful pieces! ❤️ Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## nightbefore

880 said:


> thanks. If you adore divas dream, perhaps consider trying on with your other non RG jewelry? I don’t think Bulgari RG is as hard to mix as the RG of other brands. Also, sometimes you could change your mind based on the difference in scale of a ring versus a bracelet.
> 
> I don’t mix on the same wrist, but I do wear my RG bulgari serpenti tubogas bracelet on one wrist and yellow gold elsewhere (including YG GMOP VCA six motif necklace). Not the best pic, but here is the RG Bulgari with YG other stuff. Perhaps if someone focused on each piece, you could see the difference in metal, but as a whole, no. however, I’m not a matchy person.
> 
> I don’t normally wear a bracelet with a watch. I don’t own this ALange type 1; just trying it on. The RG serpenti looks yellow in comparison, but I think it’s still acceptable in terms of color.
> 
> View attachment 5440086
> View attachment 5440087
> View attachment 5440088
> View attachment 5440095
> View attachment 5440096


Gorgeous as always! Next time I will wear my YG bracelet to try the divas dream ring and bracelet, on your photos difference looks very subtle.  I don’t want to hijack the thread but last week I saw this post, isn’t it amazing? I probably wouldn’t be able to wear it but so much goddess vibes!





A bottle of Red said:


> What about Graff?


Graff is amazing jeweler for sure but too much diamonds for my taste  (great news for my wallet)


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> thanks. If you adore divas dream, perhaps consider trying on with your other non RG jewelry? I don’t think Bulgari RG is as hard to mix as the RG of other brands. Also, sometimes you could change your mind based on the difference in scale of a ring versus a bracelet.
> 
> I don’t mix on the same wrist, but I do wear my RG bulgari serpenti tubogas bracelet on one wrist and yellow gold elsewhere (including YG GMOP VCA six motif necklace). Not the best pic, but here is the RG Bulgari with YG other stuff. Perhaps if someone focused on each piece, you could see the difference in metal, but as a whole, no. however, I’m not a matchy person.
> 
> I don’t normally wear a bracelet with a watch. I don’t own this ALange type 1; just trying it on. The RG serpenti looks yellow in comparison, but I think it’s still acceptable in terms of color.
> 
> View attachment 5440086
> View attachment 5440087
> View attachment 5440088
> View attachment 5440095
> View attachment 5440096


Love the way you wear bold jewelry!  Gorgeous on you!


----------



## BigAkoya

nightbefore said:


> Thank you great to hear that it is comfortable
> 
> 
> Thank you very much! I also prefer slightly oversize when it comes to bracelets. Great that you found your style. I actually tried pieces from tiffany, cartier, bulgari, piaget, messika and chopard in the last 6 months none of them really spoke to me. I must say I tried mostly the rings, so maybe problem was the rings and not the styles. From the pieces I tried, I liked the diva’s dream collection the most. I was so close to getting mop/pave ring but I prefer WG and YG and unfortunately bulgari does this collection only in RG (atleast for rings). I own a pair of MOP YG diva’s dream earrings and they are one of my favorite earrings. I wear them mostly in winter because they look like Christmas angels  I love and love diva’s dream collection, I wish bulgari had more YG and WG pieces in this collection. Now my earrings are lonely . I wish VCA had a boutique where I live because their designs speak to me the most. I actually got a plain silver bracelet to test if I can get use to it, but I am still struggling  I had a sm RG love before and I actually sold it. So that’s why I am so indecisive when it comes to RG and structured bracelets


If you had a Small Love, try the Signature in a medium.  Everyone is told by their SA to buy a Love snug, therefore it has no movement. 

My size is a Small Love and also a Small VCA Clover.  My VCA SA said the Small is my size.  However, I felt it was too snug on me, and I prefer to wear bangles looser for movement. I purchased the size Medium and love the fit.  I like the movement and as @880 mentioned, you can push it up toward your arm when you type. 

Everyone types these days, so I am sure you will find a solution. 
Bangles are really gorgeous to me and have presence.  I personally like them more than link bracelets.  With link bracelets, I tend to have to purchase multiples of the same piece to get a bold look.  Bangles just seem to stand on their own for me.  Just a thought.


----------



## A bottle of Red

nightbefore said:


> Thank you great to hear that it is comfortable
> 
> 
> Thank you very much! I also prefer slightly oversize when it comes to bracelets. Great that you found your style. I actually tried pieces from tiffany, cartier, bulgari, piaget, messika and chopard in the last 6 months none of them really spoke to me. I must say I tried mostly the rings, so maybe problem was the rings and not the styles. From the pieces I tried, I liked the diva’s dream collection the most. I was so close to getting mop/pave ring but I prefer WG and YG and unfortunately bulgari does this collection only in RG (atleast for rings). I own a pair of MOP YG diva’s dream earrings and they are one of my favorite earrings. I wear them mostly in winter because they look like Christmas angels  I love and love diva’s dream collection, I wish bulgari had more YG and WG pieces in this collection. Now my earrings are lonely . I wish VCA had a boutique where I live because their designs speak to me the most. I actually got a plain silver bracelet to test if I can get use to it, but I am still struggling  I had a sm RG love before and I actually sold it. So that’s why I am so indecisive when it comes to RG and structured bracelets



I honestly wouldn't get a bangle if you're struggling w the cheaper one you bought to try.
Go slowly, take your time & try on various pieces again.
Take photos, walk around the store with it on a bit so you can see how comfortable you feel.


----------



## eternallove4bag

880 said:


> thanks. If you adore divas dream, perhaps consider trying on with your other non RG jewelry? I don’t think Bulgari RG is as hard to mix as the RG of other brands. Also, sometimes you could change your mind based on the difference in scale of a ring versus a bracelet.
> 
> I don’t mix on the same wrist, but I do wear my RG bulgari serpenti tubogas bracelet on one wrist and yellow gold elsewhere (including YG GMOP VCA six motif necklace). Not the best pic, but here is the RG Bulgari with YG other stuff. Perhaps if someone focused on each piece, you could see the difference in metal, but as a whole, no. however, I’m not a matchy person.
> 
> I don’t normally wear a bracelet with a watch. I don’t own this ALange type 1; just trying it on. The RG serpenti looks yellow in comparison, but I think it’s still acceptable in terms of color.
> 
> View attachment 5440086
> View attachment 5440087
> View attachment 5440088
> View attachment 5440095
> View attachment 5440096


Every time I look at bold and beautiful pieces of jewelry worn with confidence, I think of you @880


----------



## 880

eternallove4bag said:


> Every time I look at bold and beautiful pieces of jewelry worn with confidence, I think of you @880


Thank you so much for your kind words! The feeling is mutual! Hugs


----------



## Jem131

glamourbag said:


> I think the Signature would be a great, universal, easy to wear piece. It can be dressed up or down. With regard to typing, if you push it up a little on your wrist it shouldn't interfere too much and bang against the desk. Besides that, some things are worth the small inconvenience (if you could even call it that) because they are so pretty or enjoyable to wear all the other times. I think like @BigAkoya  mentioned, Blue Agate is a very particular shade which is not a "neutral". However, if this is THE blue for you, then it might be worth you looking into if you can special order a piece in BA wg! A special occasion is a wonderful reason to get a piece which will bring you the most joy - even if it takes some time to get it.
> 
> If you decide going the SO route isn't for you and just want something standard stock, I think the signature may be the start of a love for bangles! Good luck and congratulations.


I so agree, I modeled the blue agate just a few days ag and as others have said it’s bright, there’s nothing neurtral about it but still very pretty.


----------



## Jem131

Jem131 said:


> I so agree, I modeled the blue agate just a few days ago and as others have said it’s bright, there’s nothing neurtral about it but still very pretty.


----------



## Jem131

So sorry for typing half asleep typos!


----------



## Jem131

This image is perfect example of the color IRL. It makes me think of hot pink but in a shade of blue.


----------



## nicole0612

Jem131 said:


> This image is perfect example of the color IRL. It makes me think of hot pink but in a shade of blue.
> 
> View attachment 5441090


My favorite shade of blue agate is a shade between Hermes Blue Electric and Blue Hydra. I like the bright blue also but without any white undertones. Luckily many VCA SA speak Hermes!


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> Butterfly looks great on you.  I vote buy it to make a set.  I like the three row with the Clover too.
> 
> By the way, I like bangles too, wide ones, since I don't stack (can't deal with the jingle).
> If you also like wide bangles, check out Buccellati next time you shop.
> I love the width of their bangles, but I used to think Buccellati jewelry was too old world stuffy glamour for me; hence I always avoided this brand.  I recently tried their bangles on again, and I think I'm in love with this brand.  I showed my husband the bangle I tried on and asked if it's too old world stuffy glamour.  He says "but you like that old world stuffy glamour look; it looks like other jewelry you buy."   I was cracking up, and so yes, I do like that look!
> 
> Buccellati does mostly YG and RG, but most anything can be ordered in any metal.
> Just FYI in case you might be interested.  Their bold bangles are stunning to me.
> 
> Here is the link, scroll down a bit to see their wider ones:   Bracelets | Buccellati Official
> 
> Back to the butterfly... I really think the necklace looks great on you, and I do not think it's a repeat necklace.
> I love the butterfly ring and necklace pairing on you!  Hope you reconsider.



Love your pic. I love old world stuffy too lol. My stepfathers wife wore Buccellati, so sadly I won’t be following you down this particular path. But, I cannot wait for others to post their gorgeous pieces. I also loved their silver work, their intricate animals etc. 

years ago, soiffer Haskins hosted Buccellati sample sales. . .


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> Love your pic. I love old world stuffy too lol. My stepfathers wife wore Buccellati, so sadly I won’t be following you down this particular path. But, I cannot wait for others to post their gorgeous pieces. I also loved their silver work, their intricate animals etc.
> 
> years ago, soiffer Haskins hosted Buccellati sample sales. . .


I went to the Buccellati boutique, and now I cannot stop thinking of their pieces.  I used to think Buccellati was old world glamour, too stuffy for me.  Then I realized, that's my jewelry style!  I like big, bold, old world stuffy!  Except of course, I keep the look casual and wear my bling with striped teee and shorts (I've been cheating on my tees lately, been wearing Pucci this summer).    

Thanks for the info on the silverwork.  I was in a bit of rush that night, but next time I visit, I plan to spend more time at the boutique.  I will also have pieces brought in to figure out my sizes (sizing is such a drama with these bangles).


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> I went to the Buccellati boutique, and now I cannot stop thinking of their pieces.  I used to think Buccellati was old world glamour, too stuffy for me.  Then I realized, that's my jewelry style!  I like big, bold, old world stuffy!  Except of course, I keep the look casual and wear my bling with striped teee and shorts (I've been cheating on my tees lately, been wearing Pucci this summer).
> 
> Thanks for the info on the silverwork.  I was in a bit of rush that night, but next time I visit, I plan to spend more time at the boutique.  I will also have pieces brought in to figure out my sizes (sizing is such a drama with these bangles).


I can see some of their wrapped leaf bracelets or flower cuffs worn casually with your striped t shirts, shorts, floppy hat, and a loewe market basket bag  And Buccellati hawaii circle earrings with your pucci


----------



## lxp727

Does anyone have the MOP magic pendant and the onyx vintage pendant and have tried layering the two? Trying to imagine how that could look or if the contrast / size doesnt really work


----------



## BigAkoya

880 said:


> I can see some of their wrapped leaf bracelets or flower cuffs worn casually with your striped t shirts, shorts, floppy hat, and a loewe market basket bag  And Buccellati hawaii circle earrings with your pucci


You know me so well!  So many pieces from this line... I purchased some books to study.  And the rings... they have this jumbo blue zircon ring.  I can't get too greedy, so I need to choose wisely.


----------



## BigAkoya

@DS2006 I want to share with you, and any others who might interested, my new thoughts on wearing a 20 motif + 5 motif connected together as a long necklace.  I think I love this wearing this combination.  It makes a super long necklace, and you cannot see any clasps.  I think you might like it too.

I need to frame this in context so you don't poo-poo this idea too fast.  As they say... "make your case", which I shall do!     

For clothing, my top is usually some type of pullover, whether it be a fine knit, chunky sweater, or striped tee.  It is always a pullover. I almost never wear button down shirts.  This is most likely due to me not wanting to look like "one of the boys" at my workplace as the boys (aka my colleagues) are always in a button down shirt/tie/jacket.  Hence, my dislike for any button downs.

This season, I purchased several Pucci leggings.  They are very colorful, and what best to wear with colorful leggings?  A solid color, oversized, cotton poplin, button down shirt!     So... I bought a bunch of oversized shirts, and I love wearing them.  In my opinion, an oversized shirt/tunic looks very casual chic worn with a very long necklace.  The long necklace lengthens the torso and swings beautifully with the blouse.  To me, this means necklaces 38" or longer.   Plus, because a necklace is typically placed on top of a collared shirt, you lose about an inch of length.

I have been wearing other necklaces in rotation and not my WG MOP 20.  Why?  I find the WG MOP 20 a little bit short (a 20 motif is only 34”) worn over an oversized shirt.  I was playing around and decided to connect one of my 5 motif WG MOP bracelets to my WG MOP 20 (you now have 41”).  I was worried I would see the clasp (you know my disdain for seeing clasps!).  However, the collar hides it, and I love this longer look!

I had tried doing this 20 + 5 combination earlier with a pullover (e.g. striped tee), and I found it too much... too many motifs.  However, with a longer top such as an oversized shirt, it can certainly use the length and additional motifs.

I wanted to share this with you as I think you also like longer necklaces.  This might also help you decide if you want to get a 20. You already have the bracelet, so you can just connect it on days you want a slightly longer necklace look.  Or, perhaps make it your permanent look.

I have only worn the 20 + 5 twice, and both times, I loved the look. I think I will keep doing this for my oversized shirts.
On the downside, my second bracelet is now lonely again.  He needs a buddy.  If I do continue to wear the 20 + 5 together, I will need to get a third bracelet so I can wear my 20 + 5 as one long necklace and still be able to wear two bracelets on my wrist.

This stuff never ends.    I'll probably end up with a 10 one day.  

Anyway, I wanted to share this with you and others who wear oversized or long tops.  Hope this helps.


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> @DS2006 I want to share with you, and any others who might interested, my new thoughts on wearing a 20 motif + 5 motif connected together as a long necklace.  I think I love this wearing this combination.  It makes a super long necklace, and you cannot see any clasps.  I think you might like it too.
> 
> I need to frame this in context so you don't poo-poo this idea too fast.  As they say... "make your case", which I shall do!
> 
> For clothing, my top is usually some type of pullover, whether it be a fine knit, chunky sweater, or striped tee.  It is always a pullover. I almost never wear button down shirts.  This is most likely due to me not wanting to look like "one of the boys" at my workplace as the boys (aka my colleagues) are always in a button down shirt/tie/jacket.  Hence, my dislike for any button downs.
> 
> This season, I purchased several Pucci leggings.  They are very colorful, and what best to wear with colorful leggings?  A solid color, oversized, cotton poplin, button down shirt!     So... I bought a bunch of oversized shirts, and I love wearing them.  In my opinion, an oversized shirt/tunic looks very casual chic worn with a very long necklace.  The long necklace lengthens the torso and swings beautifully with the blouse.  To me, this means necklaces 38" or longer.   Plus, because a necklace is typically placed on top of a collared shirt, you lose about an inch of length.
> 
> I have been wearing other necklaces in rotation and not my WG MOP 20.  Why?  I find the WG MOP 20 a little bit short (a 20 motif is only 34”) worn over an oversized shirt.  I was playing around and decided to connect one of my 5 motif WG MOP bracelets to my WG MOP 20 (you now have 41”).  I was worried I would see the clasp (you know my disdain for seeing clasps!).  However, the collar hides it, and I love this longer look!
> 
> I had tried doing this 20 + 5 combination earlier with a pullover (e.g. striped tee), and I found it too much... too many motifs.  However, with a longer top such as an oversized shirt, it can certainly use the length and additional motifs.
> 
> I wanted to share this with you as I think you also like longer necklaces.  This might also help you decide if you want to get a 20. You already have the bracelet, so you can just connect it on days you want a slightly longer necklace look.  Or, perhaps make it your permanent look.
> 
> I have only worn the 20 + 5 twice, and both times, I loved the look. I think I will keep doing this for my oversized shirts.
> On the downside, my second bracelet is now lonely again.  He needs a buddy.  If I do continue to wear the 20 + 5 together, I will need to get a third bracelet so I can wear my 20 + 5 as one long necklace and still be able to wear two bracelets on my wrist.
> 
> This stuff never ends.    I'll probably end up with a 10 one day.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to share this with you and others who wear oversized or long tops.  Hope this helps.



Well you don’t have to convince me!! Welcome to the other side!!


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> Well you don’t have to convince me!! Welcome to the other side!!


I’m a slow learner!


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> @DS2006 I want to share with you, and any others who might interested, my new thoughts on wearing a 20 motif + 5 motif connected together as a long necklace.  I think I love this wearing this combination.  It makes a super long necklace, and you cannot see any clasps.  I think you might like it too.
> 
> I need to frame this in context so you don't poo-poo this idea too fast.  As they say... "make your case", which I shall do!
> 
> For clothing, my top is usually some type of pullover, whether it be a fine knit, chunky sweater, or striped tee.  It is always a pullover. I almost never wear button down shirts.  This is most likely due to me not wanting to look like "one of the boys" at my workplace as the boys (aka my colleagues) are always in a button down shirt/tie/jacket.  Hence, my dislike for any button downs.
> 
> This season, I purchased several Pucci leggings.  They are very colorful, and what best to wear with colorful leggings?  A solid color, oversized, cotton poplin, button down shirt!     So... I bought a bunch of oversized shirts, and I love wearing them.  In my opinion, an oversized shirt/tunic looks very casual chic worn with a very long necklace.  The long necklace lengthens the torso and swings beautifully with the blouse.  To me, this means necklaces 38" or longer.   Plus, because a necklace is typically placed on top of a collared shirt, you lose about an inch of length.
> 
> I have been wearing other necklaces in rotation and not my WG MOP 20.  Why?  I find the WG MOP 20 a little bit short (a 20 motif is only 34”) worn over an oversized shirt.  I was playing around and decided to connect one of my 5 motif WG MOP bracelets to my WG MOP 20 (you now have 41”).  I was worried I would see the clasp (you know my disdain for seeing clasps!).  However, the collar hides it, and I love this longer look!
> 
> I had tried doing this 20 + 5 combination earlier with a pullover (e.g. striped tee), and I found it too much... too many motifs.  However, with a longer top such as an oversized shirt, it can certainly use the length and additional motifs.
> 
> I wanted to share this with you as I think you also like longer necklaces.  This might also help you decide if you want to get a 20. You already have the bracelet, so you can just connect it on days you want a slightly longer necklace look.  Or, perhaps make it your permanent look.
> 
> I have only worn the 20 + 5 twice, and both times, I loved the look. I think I will keep doing this for my oversized shirts.
> On the downside, my second bracelet is now lonely again.  He needs a buddy.  If I do continue to wear the 20 + 5 together, I will need to get a third bracelet so I can wear my 20 + 5 as one long necklace and still be able to wear two bracelets on my wrist.
> 
> This stuff never ends.   I'll probably end up with a 10 one day.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to share this with you and others who wear oversized or long tops.  Hope this helps.



This sounds absolutely fab!! If you’re comfortable with mod shots we would love to see the 20+5 styled with your oversized shirt and Pucci leggings!! 

At some point I do want a set of VA MOP but I haven’t decided yet if I want YG or WG, I tried on WG and unexpectedly loved the combo so much because of the silvery glow and I like how WG is more neutral casual on me. I feel like I could wear it often. YG feels more dressy to me and more feminine. I’m also still holding out hope they release a pink MOP collection. The problems of a long never ending wishlist!


----------



## krispykait

Hi all! I am trying to make my first VCA purchase and I’m currently super torn between the carnelian and tigers eye. I am leaning more towards TE because its so unique and I’ve never seen anyone wear it. thoughts?


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> @DS2006 I want to share with you, and any others who might interested, my new thoughts on wearing a 20 motif + 5 motif connected together as a long necklace.  I think I love this wearing this combination.  It makes a super long necklace, and you cannot see any clasps.  I think you might like it too.
> 
> I need to frame this in context so you don't poo-poo this idea too fast.  As they say... "make your case", which I shall do!
> 
> For clothing, my top is usually some type of pullover, whether it be a fine knit, chunky sweater, or striped tee.  It is always a pullover. I almost never wear button down shirts.  This is most likely due to me not wanting to look like "one of the boys" at my workplace as the boys (aka my colleagues) are always in a button down shirt/tie/jacket.  Hence, my dislike for any button downs.
> 
> This season, I purchased several Pucci leggings.  They are very colorful, and what best to wear with colorful leggings?  A solid color, oversized, cotton poplin, button down shirt!     So... I bought a bunch of oversized shirts, and I love wearing them.  In my opinion, an oversized shirt/tunic looks very casual chic worn with a very long necklace.  The long necklace lengthens the torso and swings beautifully with the blouse.  To me, this means necklaces 38" or longer.   Plus, because a necklace is typically placed on top of a collared shirt, you lose about an inch of length.
> 
> I have been wearing other necklaces in rotation and not my WG MOP 20.  Why?  I find the WG MOP 20 a little bit short (a 20 motif is only 34”) worn over an oversized shirt.  I was playing around and decided to connect one of my 5 motif WG MOP bracelets to my WG MOP 20 (you now have 41”).  I was worried I would see the clasp (you know my disdain for seeing clasps!).  However, the collar hides it, and I love this longer look!
> 
> I had tried doing this 20 + 5 combination earlier with a pullover (e.g. striped tee), and I found it too much... too many motifs.  However, with a longer top such as an oversized shirt, it can certainly use the length and additional motifs.
> 
> I wanted to share this with you as I think you also like longer necklaces.  This might also help you decide if you want to get a 20. You already have the bracelet, so you can just connect it on days you want a slightly longer necklace look.  Or, perhaps make it your permanent look.
> 
> I have only worn the 20 + 5 twice, and both times, I loved the look. I think I will keep doing this for my oversized shirts.
> On the downside, my second bracelet is now lonely again.  He needs a buddy.  If I do continue to wear the 20 + 5 together, I will need to get a third bracelet so I can wear my 20 + 5 as one long necklace and still be able to wear two bracelets on my wrist.
> 
> This stuff never ends.    I'll probably end up with a 10 one day.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to share this with you and others who wear oversized or long tops.  Hope this helps.


I am dying to see the pucci leggings, the oversized shirt, and the necklaces
(I tend not to wear longer oversized shirts with leggings bc I have a long torso, thicker waist, and short legs, so sadly no lengtheningnof the torso looks for me)

@krispykait, how fun! I like both of them on you, but I am a bit partial to the carnelian as higher contrast! But, if you love both, it may just be a question of which to get first


----------



## A bottle of Red

krispykait said:


> Hi all! I am trying to make my first VCA purchase and I’m currently super torn between the carnelian and tigers eye. I am leaning more towards TE because its so unique and I’ve never seen anyone wear it. thoughts?


Carnelian looks beautiful on you! 
I think i would look for a tiger eye with better striations if you prefer the TE


----------



## A bottle of Red

lxp727 said:


> Does anyone have the MOP magic pendant and the onyx vintage pendant and have tried layering the two? Trying to imagine how that could look or if the contrast / size doesnt really work


I don't have this but it sounds like a nice combo!


----------



## eletons

krispykait said:


> Hi all! I am trying to make my first VCA purchase and I’m currently super torn between the carnelian and tigers eye. I am leaning more towards TE because its so unique and I’ve never seen anyone wear it. thoughts?


More and more people will definitely get TE so you will definitely see TE more. You can actually count how many members here got a TE in these two months. One got a 20 motifs, two members got a 10 motif, another just got a 5 motif bracelet. And I am sure many more haven't posted it yet. 
By the way, I have one 5 motif. 

For TE, you have to choose the striations that you like most. I waited one year and a few months to get one that I like a lot and I am not letting it go. I know my stones so well that if you place mine in a dozen of TE bracelets , I can single out mine in no time. Since I like mine a lot, I don't mind if more and more people get it and wear it because I know trends won't move me a bit and change my taste and my likes for my bracelet. 

Every thing in Alhambra collection is very wearer friendly that they are bound to be found every where. For less common pieces, let's dream about the couture collection such as the Romeo and Juliet collection. 

Your heart will guide you towards your stones.


----------



## kelsenia

krispykait said:


> Hi all! I am trying to make my first VCA purchase and I’m currently super torn between the carnelian and tigers eye. I am leaning more towards TE because its so unique and I’ve never seen anyone wear it. thoughts?





eletons said:


> More and more people will definitely get TE so you will definitely see TE more. You can actually count how many members here got a TE in these two months. One got a 20 motifs, two members got a 10 motif, another just got a 5 motif bracelet. And I am sure many more haven't posted it yet.
> By the way, I have one 5 motif.
> 
> For TE, you have to choose the striations that you like most. I waited one year and a few months to get one that I like a lot and I am not letting it go. I know my stones so well that if you place mine in a dozen of TE bracelets , I can single out mine in no time. Since I like mine a lot, I don't mind if more and more people get it and wear it because I know trends won't move me a bit and change my taste and my likes for my bracelet.
> 
> Every thing in Alhambra collection is very wearer friendly that they are bound to be found every where. For less common pieces, let's dream about the couture collection such as the Romeo and Juliet collection.
> 
> Your heart will guide you towards your stones.


Another thing to note is carnelian comes in a variety of shades, from a light orangey-red to a darker red-brown. Which are you looking for? If you don’t know that’s ok, but try and see different ones and one will speak to you.
I personally prefer TE on you but I agree that you should maybe wait for one with more striations.


----------



## BigAkoya

krispykait said:


> Hi all! I am trying to make my first VCA purchase and I’m currently super torn between the carnelian and tigers eye. I am leaning more towards TE because its so unique and I’ve never seen anyone wear it. thoughts?


I think it depends on the look you want.  
If you want something that is mellow and blends, TE.  If you want something that pops, Carnelian.
There are ladies here with both, so I would not get it based on perceived uniqueness.  Another way to look at why you do not see it often is because it is not as popular as other stones.  

For me, of your two choices, I vote carnelian.  I like jewelry that pops.  I feel TE, while pretty, is a bit mellow and can blend into your skin as in your photo.  That may be the look you want though.  

I am going to throw a wrench in your decision...    
For me, I would get MOP.  I think MOP glows, you can see the glowy MOP, but it's not in your face.  MOP goes with everything.  
That's just me, but jewelry is 100% preference, so go with what you love and what is the look you want (e.g. mellow?  bold?)  

Good luck to you and congratulations on your first VCA piece!


----------



## saligator

krispykait said:


> Hi all! I am trying to make my first VCA purchase and I’m currently super torn between the carnelian and tigers eye. I am leaning more towards TE because its so unique and I’ve never seen anyone wear it. thoughts?



I have both. I wear TE more often. It is a terrific neutral—goes great with denim to silk—and everything in between. It is not good to get it wet, though. Depending upon your lifestyle and tolerance for keeping it dry... But my first bracelet was TE and I  LOVE IT.

That said, either of those reds is GORGEOUS on you.

But perhaps do the Marie Kondo thing and touch each one? One will make your heart sing as someone write, more than the other.

Good luck!


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> I have never been to a gemstone expo so that’s something I am looking forward to trying with hubby and if I can drag my girlfriends to it, even better



Feel free to drag me along, @eternallove4bag ! I think we discussed in the other thread that there’s an expo in NYC this October. 



Listopadhygge said:


> Ladies , can I ask for the tiny clasp (top part), is it a bit rough ? I just notice it’s not smooth finish.



I noticed this too about a few months ago. I had actually thought that somehow I chipped the closure, but it looks fine. I just think it depends on the angle youre touching it. I also find that particular piece rather tight on my bracelet, but thats a good thing!


----------



## Notorious Pink

@BigAkoya This is one of the reasons why I SOed a bracelect to go with my PG Onyx (even though the bracelet and earrings are alternatiNg and the bracelet is not). I plan to wear it both extra long AND wrapped, with the alternating bracelet at the front of my neck and r the rest hanging long (not sure how long it will be).


Please everyone forgive me one typos. I have taken to long walks on my treadmill and allowing that time to go on social media, TPF, etc. I bought a desk for my treadmill but Im walking at a fast clip and typing is tricky. Tired of fixing every typo. I’ll make sure I’m understandable, iT’s also why I’m reasponding less here - although I am reading everything! I realized after Paris that I lose more weight walking 7 miles than running 3 (although it takes 2 hours).


----------



## glamourbag

Notorious Pink said:


> @BigAkoya This is one of the reasons why I SOed a bracelect to go with my PG Onyx (even though the bracelet and earrings are alternatiNg and the bracelet is not). I plan to wear it both extra long AND wrapped, with the alternating bracelet at the front of my neck and r the rest hanging long (not sure how long it will be).
> 
> 
> Please everyone forgive me one typos. I have taken to long walks on my treadmill and allowing that time to go on social media, TPF, etc. I bought a desk for my treadmill but Im walking at a fast clip and typing is tricky. Tired of fixing every typo. I’ll make sure I’m understandable, iT’s also why I’m reasponding less here - although I am reading everything! I realized after Paris that I lose more weight walking 7 miles than running 3 (although it takes 2 hours).


Off topic lol: Walking is less stressful on the body so there is a tendency not to raise cortisol as much as strenuous running sessions can, which in turn affect water retention, weight loss, etc. Esp if you have been a long time runner. Have a fun walk


----------



## Notorious Pink

glamourbag said:


> Off topic lol: Walking is less stressful on the body so there is a tendency not to raise cortisol as much as strenuous running sessions can, which in turn affect water retention, weight loss, etc. Esp if you have been a long time runner. Have a fun walk


Thank you! It’s much more fun taking this “trip” with you guys!


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> @DS2006 I want to share with you, and any others who might interested, my new thoughts on wearing a 20 motif + 5 motif connected together as a long necklace.  I think I love this wearing this combination.  It makes a super long necklace, and you cannot see any clasps.  I think you might like it too.
> 
> I need to frame this in context so you don't poo-poo this idea too fast.  As they say... "make your case", which I shall do!
> 
> For clothing, my top is usually some type of pullover, whether it be a fine knit, chunky sweater, or striped tee.  It is always a pullover. I almost never wear button down shirts.  This is most likely due to me not wanting to look like "one of the boys" at my workplace as the boys (aka my colleagues) are always in a button down shirt/tie/jacket.  Hence, my dislike for any button downs.
> 
> This season, I purchased several Pucci leggings.  They are very colorful, and what best to wear with colorful leggings?  A solid color, oversized, cotton poplin, button down shirt!     So... I bought a bunch of oversized shirts, and I love wearing them.  In my opinion, an oversized shirt/tunic looks very casual chic worn with a very long necklace.  The long necklace lengthens the torso and swings beautifully with the blouse.  To me, this means necklaces 38" or longer.   Plus, because a necklace is typically placed on top of a collared shirt, you lose about an inch of length.
> 
> I have been wearing other necklaces in rotation and not my WG MOP 20.  Why?  I find the WG MOP 20 a little bit short (a 20 motif is only 34”) worn over an oversized shirt.  I was playing around and decided to connect one of my 5 motif WG MOP bracelets to my WG MOP 20 (you now have 41”).  I was worried I would see the clasp (you know my disdain for seeing clasps!).  However, the collar hides it, and I love this longer look!
> 
> I had tried doing this 20 + 5 combination earlier with a pullover (e.g. striped tee), and I found it too much... too many motifs.  However, with a longer top such as an oversized shirt, it can certainly use the length and additional motifs.
> 
> I wanted to share this with you as I think you also like longer necklaces.  This might also help you decide if you want to get a 20. You already have the bracelet, so you can just connect it on days you want a slightly longer necklace look.  Or, perhaps make it your permanent look.
> 
> I have only worn the 20 + 5 twice, and both times, I loved the look. I think I will keep doing this for my oversized shirts.
> On the downside, my second bracelet is now lonely again.  He needs a buddy.  If I do continue to wear the 20 + 5 together, I will need to get a third bracelet so I can wear my 20 + 5 as one long necklace and still be able to wear two bracelets on my wrist.
> 
> This stuff never ends.    I'll probably end up with a 10 one day.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to share this with you and others who wear oversized or long tops.  Hope this helps.



Thanks! I think this is a great advantage to be able to lengthen a 20!  34" is too short for me since I am 5'6".  So I'd likely only use a 20 with the 5!  It's good to know you find that this works!  The 20 is on my "maybe" list!  I am just trying to see what I wear (or never wear) over the next few months before adding anything significant.


----------



## LKNN

krispykait said:


> Hi all! I am trying to make my first VCA purchase and I’m currently super torn between the carnelian and tigers eye. I am leaning more towards TE because its so unique and I’ve never seen anyone wear it. thoughts?


Were you able to look at more than one TE bracelet? The striations really vary from bracelet to bracelet and can change the entire feel of the bracelet. TE is so, sooo beautiful and elegant. Carnelian (like most things red) is all drama, which I also love. For me personally, if the striations were right, I'd pick the TE because its simply the more beautiful and interesting stone of the two. But if you're looking for some drama on your wrist then you can't do better than carnelian. Excited to see which of the two you bring home!


----------



## eletons

krispykait said:


> Hi all! I am trying to make my first VCA purchase and I’m currently super torn between the carnelian and tigers eye. I am leaning more towards TE because its so unique and I’ve never seen anyone wear it. thoughts?


Sometimes you have to take a risk if SA can't bring in more than one TE. I always only got to see one TE at a time and have to decide if it's a keeper or not. Worth taking a risk if you know what you are looking for. 

As for carnelian, like others have said, choose the shade that you like most and always go to the boutique's corner to get the idea how it looks like when there's no light hitting on it. 

If you like stones with striations, chalcedony is another option and it looks good with summer clothing especially lilac or purple are 'in' this season.


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> @BigAkoya This is one of the reasons why I SOed a bracelect to go with my PG Onyx (even though the bracelet and earrings are alternatiNg and the bracelet is not). I plan to wear it both extra long AND wrapped, with the alternating bracelet at the front of my neck and r the rest hanging long (not sure how long it will be).
> 
> 
> Please everyone forgive me one typos. I have taken to long walks on my treadmill and allowing that time to go on social media, TPF, etc. I bought a desk for my treadmill but Im walking at a fast clip and typing is tricky. Tired of fixing every typo. I’ll make sure I’m understandable, iT’s also why I’m reasponding less here - although I am reading everything! I realized after Paris that I lose more weight walking 7 miles than running 3 (although it takes 2 hours).


I am sold!  I wore another pair of my leggings today with another oversized cotton poplin shirt and did the 20+5 again.  I love it!  
I have to see if my oversized cotton poplin shirt is a one season trend for me or not before I get a third bracelet.  Although... I have been toying with the idea of wearing three bracelets at the same time.  

When I wear my striped tees, I prefer the 20 length.  I miss my striped tees!   

It sounds like you had a great time in Paris!


----------



## eternallove4bag

I might have to take you up on your offer @Notorious Pink … if the dates don’t overlap with anything else I need to seriously look into this.


----------



## BigAkoya

@tenshix @880 @DS2006
Okay, here's my best shot at a mod shot.  I stink with photos, so my apologies here, but you have to visualize a bit...
Here is my white cotton poplin oversized shirt, blue Pucci leggings, white Chanel espadrilles, and the 20+5.
I love the length of 20+5 on an oversized shirt.  The shirt is long, 29", so the extra 7" from the bracelet makes the necklace 41" which really makes a difference.   I must say though, I love the Puccis!  I ordered them in every color and some repeats too.  

For reference, I am not tall.  If I stand up super straight, I am 5' 2", 108lbs, size 2.  So yes... even "little people" can wear oversized shirts.      I do like where the 20+5 lands; it's much better than just wearing the 20 alone.  I drank the Kool-Aid; I like connecting!  (as long as the clasps stays hidden).


----------



## floridamama

BigAkoya said:


> @tenshix @880 @DS2006
> Okay, here's my best shot at a mod shot.  I stink with photos, so my apologies here, but you have to visualize a bit...
> Here is my white cotton poplin oversized shirt, blue Pucci leggings, white Chanel espadrilles, and the 20+5.
> I love the length of 20+5 on an oversized shirt.  The shirt is long, 29", so the extra 7" from the bracelet makes the necklace 41" which really makes a difference.   I must say though, I love the Puccis!  I ordered them in every color and some repeats too.
> 
> For reference, I am not tall.  If I stand up super straight, I am 5' 2", 108lbs, size 2.  So yes... even "little people" can wear oversized shirts.      I do like where the 20+5 land; it's much better than just wearing the 20 alone.  I drank the Kool-Aid; I like connecting!  (as long as the clasps stays hidden).
> View attachment 5442737


Beautiful combination! That ring is just spectacular  and your perlee looks so bright and elegant!


----------



## rosebean

BigAkoya said:


> @tenshix @880 @DS2006
> Okay, here's my best shot at a mod shot.  I stink with photos, so my apologies here, but you have to visualize a bit...
> Here is my white cotton poplin oversized shirt, blue Pucci leggings, white Chanel espadrilles, and the 20+5.
> I love the length of 20+5 on an oversized shirt.  The shirt is long, 29", so the extra 7" from the bracelet makes the necklace 41" which really makes a difference.   I must say though, I love the Puccis!  I ordered them in every color and some repeats too.
> 
> For reference, I am not tall.  If I stand up super straight, I am 5' 2", 108lbs, size 2.  So yes... even "little people" can wear oversized shirts.      I do like where the 20+5 land; it's much better than just wearing the 20 alone.  I drank the Kool-Aid; I like connecting!  (as long as the clasps stays hidden).
> View attachment 5442737


completely fall in love with your casual outfit and jewelry paring. so chic!


----------



## A bottle of Red

BigAkoya said:


> @tenshix @880 @DS2006
> Okay, here's my best shot at a mod shot.  I stink with photos, so my apologies here, but you have to visualize a bit...
> Here is my white cotton poplin oversized shirt, blue Pucci leggings, white Chanel espadrilles, and the 20+5.
> I love the length of 20+5 on an oversized shirt.  The shirt is long, 29", so the extra 7" from the bracelet makes the necklace 41" which really makes a difference.   I must say though, I love the Puccis!  I ordered them in every color and some repeats too.
> 
> For reference, I am not tall.  If I stand up super straight, I am 5' 2", 108lbs, size 2.  So yes... even "little people" can wear oversized shirts.      I do like where the 20+5 lands; it's much better than just wearing the 20 alone.  I drank the Kool-Aid; I like connecting!  (as long as the clasps stays hidden).
> View attachment 5442737


You look so chic!


----------



## BigAkoya

floridamama said:


> Beautiful combination! That ring is just spectacular  and your perlee looks so bright and elegant!


Thank you so much!    
The ring is by Omi Prive.  They do a lot of gorgeous colored gemstone rings and matching earrings.  
Here is their 2022 LookBook and website in case you want to take a look:   Look Book - Omi Privé (omiprive.com)


----------



## BigAkoya

rosebean said:


> completely fall in love with your casual outfit and jewelry paring. so chic!


Thanks!  A collared shirt is so different for me.  I am used to no collar, freedom of neck movement!


----------



## BigAkoya

A bottle of Red said:


> You look so chic!


Thank you.  I have definitely jumped on the "connect your motifs" bandwagon.


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> @tenshix @880 @DS2006
> Okay, here's my best shot at a mod shot.  I stink with photos, so my apologies here, but you have to visualize a bit...
> Here is my white cotton poplin oversized shirt, blue Pucci leggings, white Chanel espadrilles, and the 20+5.
> I love the length of 20+5 on an oversized shirt.  The shirt is long, 29", so the extra 7" from the bracelet makes the necklace 41" which really makes a difference.   I must say though, I love the Puccis!  I ordered them in every color and some repeats too.
> 
> For reference, I am not tall.  If I stand up super straight, I am 5' 2", 108lbs, size 2.  So yes... even "little people" can wear oversized shirts.      I do like where the 20+5 lands; it's much better than just wearing the 20 alone.  I drank the Kool-Aid; I like connecting!  (as long as the clasps stays hidden).
> View attachment 5442737


So fabulous! I love everything! Wow!


----------



## eletons

BigAkoya said:


> @tenshix @880 @DS2006
> Okay, here's my best shot at a mod shot.  I stink with photos, so my apologies here, but you have to visualize a bit...
> Here is my white cotton poplin oversized shirt, blue Pucci leggings, white Chanel espadrilles, and the 20+5.
> I love the length of 20+5 on an oversized shirt.  The shirt is long, 29", so the extra 7" from the bracelet makes the necklace 41" which really makes a difference.   I must say though, I love the Puccis!  I ordered them in every color and some repeats too.
> 
> For reference, I am not tall.  If I stand up super straight, I am 5' 2", 108lbs, size 2.  So yes... even "little people" can wear oversized shirts.      I do like where the 20+5 lands; it's much better than just wearing the 20 alone.  I drank the Kool-Aid; I like connecting!  (as long as the clasps stays hidden).
> View attachment 5442737


Very refreshing look. Just the right amount of jewelry.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> @tenshix @880 @DS2006
> Okay, here's my best shot at a mod shot.  I stink with photos, so my apologies here, but you have to visualize a bit...
> Here is my white cotton poplin oversized shirt, blue Pucci leggings, white Chanel espadrilles, and the 20+5.
> I love the length of 20+5 on an oversized shirt.  The shirt is long, 29", so the extra 7" from the bracelet makes the necklace 41" which really makes a difference.   I must say though, I love the Puccis!  I ordered them in every color and some repeats too.
> 
> For reference, I am not tall.  If I stand up super straight, I am 5' 2", 108lbs, size 2.  So yes... even "little people" can wear oversized shirts.      I do like where the 20+5 lands; it's much better than just wearing the 20 alone.  I drank the Kool-Aid; I like connecting!  (as long as the clasps stays hidden).
> View attachment 5442737


Loving the entire look and my eyes are soooo drawn to your spectacular ring


----------



## Jem131

saligator said:


> I have both. I wear TE more often. It is a terrific neutral—goes great with denim to silk—and everything in between. It is not good to get it wet, though. Depending upon your lifestyle and tolerance for keeping it dry... But my first bracelet was TE and I  LOVE IT.
> 
> That said, either of those reds is GORGEOUS on you.
> 
> But perhaps do the Marie Kondo thing and touch each one? One will make your heart sing as someone write, more than the other.
> 
> Good luck!


I was recently in the boutique and could not decide between two 5 motif carnelian bracelets. They looked different then the same. I’ll try this next time.


----------



## BigAkoya

eletons said:


> Very refreshing look. Just the right amount of jewelry.


Thank you!  Maybe you will like long necklaces too!


----------



## Jem131

BigAkoya said:


> I am sold!  I wore another pair of my leggings today with another oversized cotton poplin shirt and did the 20+5 again.  I love it!
> I have to see if my oversized cotton poplin shirt is a one season trend for me or not before I get a third bracelet.  Although... I have been toying with the idea of wearing three bracelets at the same time.
> 
> When I wear my striped tees, I prefer the 20 length.  I miss my striped tees!
> 
> It sounds like you had a great time in Paris!


This look sounds adorable but I’d be afraid of a very long necklace on 5’3 me. I’d be constantly holding it for fear it would get caught on something as I’m inclined to have clutzy moments.


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Loving the entire look and my eyes are soooo drawn to your spectacular ring


Thank you!  My mod shots are so lame compared to yours which look professional!   
This one photo took me like 5 minutes to do, and 5 minutes is a lifetime in one-second-iPhone Camera clicks!  I kept trying to take a photo that included the necklace all the way down to my leggings.  What a pain!    

I have much more of an appreciation for your gorgeous photos!


----------



## BigAkoya

Jem131 said:


> This look sounds adorable but I’d be afraid of very long necklace. I’d be constantly holding it for fear it would get caught on something, only because I’m inclined to have clutzy moments.


I wear long necklaces all the time, with my longest being 52".
I learned a trick from the boys!  My work environment is formal dress (e.g. suits) and male dominated.  I noticed the men always use their hand to hold their tie whenever they bend over or have to grab something that makes their body tilt.  They do it as if it were second nature.

After observing them, I learned to do the same thing with my long necklaces.  I just now naturally do it too (I have had a few goofs of course, but that's just life).  Maybe gve it a try with something not expensive... you might fall in love.  I love long necklaces.


----------



## BigAkoya

Jem131 said:


> I was recently in the boutique and could not decide between two 5 motif carnelian bracelets. They looked different then the same. I’ll try this next time.


Carnelian is tough if you are seeking a pure red.  The best is not to expect and wish for a red red as it does not exist.  WIth Carnelian, you need to pick your poison on the hue, and once you decide, love the hue you chose.    

Carnelian is mostly either orange-red or brownish-red, never a true red as we envision it in our minds.  Be sure to wear the bracelet on your wrist and go to a dark spot at the boutique without any direct light on the bracelet.  

Lifting the piece up in the air, laying it flat on the tray, or seeing it under bright light is not real life. The stone is translucent, so it will take on the underlying color of the surface it is laying on, which in your case, is skin for a bracelet.  

Good luck to you and congratulations on your soon-to-be new bracelet!


----------



## A bottle of Red

BigAkoya said:


> Carnelian is tough if you are seeking a pure red.  The best is not to expect and wish for a red red as it does not exist.  WIth Carnelian, you need to pick your poison on the hue, and once you decide, love the hue you chose.
> 
> Carnelian is mostly either orange-red or brownish-red, never a true red as we envision it in our minds.  Be sure to wear the bracelet on your wrist and go to a dark spot at the boutique without any direct light on the bracelet.
> 
> Lifting the piece up in the air, laying it flat on the tray, or seeing it under bright light is not real life. The stone is translucent, so it will take on the underlying color of the surface it is laying on, which in your case, is skin for a bracelet.
> 
> Good luck to you and congratulations on your soon-to-be new bracelet!


You are so right ! When i got my 6 motif i panicked that it would be too dark. Luckily it wasn't yet sent out to be adjusted, so i went back looked at myself in the mirror, near a window & not. Also had dh take photos to see how it looks.
Thankfully it's beautiful


----------



## dsrm

BigAkoya said:


> @tenshix @880 @DS2006
> Okay, here's my best shot at a mod shot.  I stink with photos, so my apologies here, but you have to visualize a bit...
> Here is my white cotton poplin oversized shirt, blue Pucci leggings, white Chanel espadrilles, and the 20+5.
> I love the length of 20+5 on an oversized shirt.  The shirt is long, 29", so the extra 7" from the bracelet makes the necklace 41" which really makes a difference.   I must say though, I love the Puccis!  I ordered them in every color and some repeats too.
> 
> For reference, I am not tall.  If I stand up super straight, I am 5' 2", 108lbs, size 2.  So yes... even "little people" can wear oversized shirts.      I do like where the 20+5 lands; it's much better than just wearing the 20 alone.  I drank the Kool-Aid; I like connecting!  (as long as the clasps stays hidden).
> View attachment 5442737


You look so classic chic. Just beautiful


----------



## lvmon

BigAkoya said:


> @tenshix @880 @DS2006
> Okay, here's my best shot at a mod shot.  I stink with photos, so my apologies here, but you have to visualize a bit...
> Here is my white cotton poplin oversized shirt, blue Pucci leggings, white Chanel espadrilles, and the 20+5.
> I love the length of 20+5 on an oversized shirt.  The shirt is long, 29", so the extra 7" from the bracelet makes the necklace 41" which really makes a difference.   I must say though, I love the Puccis!  I ordered them in every color and some repeats too.
> 
> For reference, I am not tall.  If I stand up super straight, I am 5' 2", 108lbs, size 2.  So yes... even "little people" can wear oversized shirts.      I do like where the 20+5 lands; it's much better than just wearing the 20 alone.  I drank the Kool-Aid; I like connecting!  (as long as the clasps stays hidden).
> View attachment 5442737


Great outfit @BigAkoya! And that ring is so beautiful!

Would like to get a 20motif soon but now debating between WG MOP or BA, I know it’s yellow gold but I like it better than YG Onyx combo! My SA thinks my chalcedony and MOP are too similar, and I tend to agree with her.


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> @tenshix @880 @DS2006
> Okay, here's my best shot at a mod shot.  I stink with photos, so my apologies here, but you have to visualize a bit...
> Here is my white cotton poplin oversized shirt, blue Pucci leggings, white Chanel espadrilles, and the 20+5.
> I love the length of 20+5 on an oversized shirt.  The shirt is long, 29", so the extra 7" from the bracelet makes the necklace 41" which really makes a difference.   I must say though, I love the Puccis!  I ordered them in every color and some repeats too.
> 
> For reference, I am not tall.  If I stand up super straight, I am 5' 2", 108lbs, size 2.  So yes... even "little people" can wear oversized shirts.      I do like where the 20+5 lands; it's much better than just wearing the 20 alone.  I drank the Kool-Aid; I like connecting!  (as long as the clasps stays hidden).
> View attachment 5442737


You need post more outfit pics! Everything is so well coordinated! Pucci has had a resurgence this year and Im here for it!


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> @tenshix @880 @DS2006
> Okay, here's my best shot at a mod shot.  I stink with photos, so my apologies here, but you have to visualize a bit...
> Here is my white cotton poplin oversized shirt, blue Pucci leggings, white Chanel espadrilles, and the 20+5.
> I love the length of 20+5 on an oversized shirt.  The shirt is long, 29", so the extra 7" from the bracelet makes the necklace 41" which really makes a difference.   I must say though, I love the Puccis!  I ordered them in every color and some repeats too.
> 
> For reference, I am not tall.  If I stand up super straight, I am 5' 2", 108lbs, size 2.  So yes... even "little people" can wear oversized shirts.      I do like where the 20+5 lands; it's much better than just wearing the 20 alone.  I drank the Kool-Aid; I like connecting!  (as long as the clasps stays hidden).
> View attachment 5442737


Ah, love this! The clover looks fabulous with the 20! And I love your ring with your colorful leggings!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you!  My mod shots are so lame compared to yours which look professional!
> This one photo took me like 5 minutes to do, and 5 minutes is a lifetime in one-second-iPhone Camera clicks!  I kept trying to take a photo that included the necklace all the way down to my leggings.  What a pain!
> 
> I have much more of an appreciation for your gorgeous photos!


Hehe you are too sweet @BigAkoya but I absolutely loved ur mod shot so now you have to post more for us, especially your colored gems! I am dying to see which ones made it to your collection and how you style them!


----------



## BigAkoya

lvmon said:


> Great outfit @BigAkoya! And that ring is so beautiful!
> 
> Would like to get a 20motif soon but now debating between WG MOP or BA, I know it’s yellow gold but I like it better than YG Onyx combo! My SA thinks my chalcedony and MOP are too similar, and I tend to agree with her.


Thank you!
Yes, I agree MOP and chalcedony are too close.  That is the reason why I do not have a chalcedony set.  I have tried on chalcedony several times thinking I would get the set, but it looks too close to MOP, so I pass.  But... that's because I wear only 20s, unlike you who also wears 10s.

My thoughts if I may...
I love blue agate, and if you wear YG, it's beautiful.  I tried to order a blue agate set back in Nov 2021, and all pieces were approved (e.g. VA earrings, 20 motif, bracelet) except for the 20 motif which is the base for my set.  Hence, I passed because I didn't want just earrings and bracelets.

If you wear YG and love blue agate, I say go for it!  It's beautiful; the stone is absolutely stunning and pops.  However, it seems you are unsure because it is YG.

Here are some thoughts that might help you decide...
1) Blue agate and YG in that necklace will come across very "yellow."  This is because YG is already yellow, and the blue agate hue VCA uses has a drop of yellow in it, which makes it very warm (vs. a drop of red in the blue agate which would make it cool).  This is different than say, onyx with YG, or MOP with YG, as these stones do not have "yellow" in them.
Hence, the blue agate necklace will be a very "yellow and warm" necklace.

2) From what I have been told, VCA will no longer make blue agate earrings, even via SO.  My SA said they received too many complaints from past SOs on blue agate earrings (e.g. too translucent, the hue did not match their other pieces), so VCA stopped. Think about what other jewelry you plan to wear with it this blue agate 20 as well as what outfits.

If you are ok with the two above and have other pieces to wear with it, I say go for it!
If not, and you are only choosing from what's available because you are itching to buy a 20, for me, I would wait.
I am a white metal gal, so only platinum or WG for me. I know myself, and no matter how much I love blue agate, if it's YG, I might wear it a few times and not truly feel great when I wear it.

I am not sure if you know this, but VCA is coming out with WG guilloche this fall.  It's a lot of shiny metal, so you might not like it, but I wanted to share that with you as an option.  I'm not sure if it's coming out in a 20 though, but my SA told me it's coming and he knows I like 20s, so my guess is yes.

This brings me back full circle to you...
Since your chalcedony is a 10, a WG MOP in a 20 is a different look, so that's something to consider.  I didn't purchase both as I only wear 20s, but you also wear 10s.  For me, if I had your combo, I would get the WG MOP 20 and matching earrings.  It's a different look with your chalcedony 10 and earrings.

I personally do not like warm metal (e.g. YG or RG) against skin.  I like cool metal (platinum or WG) that pops, as you can see in my photo.  My ring is in platinum and I love the coolness of platinum.  That's just me though, and I know everyone has their preferences.

I hope this was helpful, and good luck in your decision!


----------



## BigAkoya

glamourbag said:


> You need post more outfit pics! Everything is so well coordinated! Pucci has had a resurgence this year and Im here for it!


OMG!  If you like Pucci and think you might like these leggings, they are on sale now!  
I got them when they first came out back in Nov 2021 as part of the Spring 2022 collection.  They are now on sale, so if you are interested, your timing is great.  

They come in pink, green, and blue.  I purchased my pink and green ones on NetAPorter, and I see there are still some left.  
I purchased the blue ones on Pucci.com, but they sold out super fast.  I bought two of the pink as I love that pale pink (it pops with a blue top).  I only purchased one blue legging, but it has turned out to be my favorite color of the three, and I want a second pair.      (if anyone sees the blue color in XS, please holler!)  

Here is the link to NetAPorter:    Pink Printed stretch leggings | EMILIO PUCCI | NET-A-PORTER 
I thought about getting more as they are on sale now and super cheap, but I think I have enough, and I am just being greedy!  
I hope you decide to get a pair.  They are super comfy too!  You will feel so groovy and space age!


----------



## BigAkoya

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehe you are too sweet @BigAkoya but I absolutely loved ur mod shot so now you have to post more for us, especially your colored gems! I am dying to see which ones made it to your collection and how you style them!


I know this is the VCA thread, so we whip out our VCA for mod shots.
However, my true love is colored gemstones with Colombian emeralds and Burma rubies at the top!  I do love others as well.
My next gemstone I am working on buying is a Brazilian Paraiba tourmaline set (ring and earrings), but the set hasn't quite found me yet! It will I am sure.  The stone always finds you!

I do love diamonds, and they are nice and blingy, but after a while, it all looks the same to me.  Colored gemstones just make me perk up, and my eye always goes to a colored gemstone!  

I was in the car headed out to lunch when I took the mod shot (hubby was driving).  I was almost going to redo my mod shot and put on my Lotus ring to keep it all to VCA pieces as this is a VCA thread.  However, it took me so darn long to take a good mod shot, I said forget it, I'm keeping the photo! I can't deal with more mod shot clicking!   

I think if you are working on your colored gemstone collection, I vote Colombian emerald.  That stone has an inner glow like no other.


----------



## lvmon

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you!
> Yes, I agree MOP and chalcedony are too close.  That is the reason why I do not have a chalcedony set.  I have tried on chalcedony several times thinking I would get the set, but it looks too close to MOP, so I pass.  But... that's because I wear only 20s, unlike you who also wears 10s.
> 
> My thoughts if I may...
> I love blue agate, and if you wear YG, it's beautiful.  I tried to order a blue agate set back in Nov 2021, and all pieces were approved (e.g. VA earrings, 20 motif, bracelet) except for the 20 motif which is the base for my set.  Hence, I passed because I didn't want just earrings and bracelets.
> 
> If you wear YG and love blue agate, I say go for it!  It's beautiful; the stone is absolutely stunning and pops.  However, it seems you are unsure because it is YG.
> 
> Here are some thoughts that might help you decide...
> 1) Blue agate and YG in that necklace will come across very "yellow."  This is because YG is already yellow, and the blue agate hue VCA uses has a drop of yellow in it, which makes it very warm (vs. a drop of red in the blue agate which would make it cool).  This is different than say, onyx with YG, or MOP with YG, as these stones do not have "yellow" in them.
> Hence, the blue agate necklace will be a very "yellow and warm" necklace.
> 
> 2) From what I have been told, VCA will no longer make blue agate earrings, even via SO.  My SA said they received too many complaints from past SOs on blue agate earrings (e.g. too translucent, the hue did not match their other pieces), so VCA stopped. Think about what other jewelry you plan to wear with it this blue agate 20 as well as what outfits.
> 
> If you are ok with the two above and have other pieces to wear with it, I say go for it!
> If not, and you are only choosing from what's available because you are itching to buy a 20, for me, I would wait.
> I am a white metal gal, so only platinum or WG for me. I know myself, and no matter how much I love blue agate, if it's YG, I might wear it a few times and not truly feel great when I wear it.
> 
> I am not sure if you know this, but VCA is coming out with WG guilloche this fall.  It's a lot of shiny metal, so you might not like it, but I wanted to share that with you as an option.  I'm not sure if it's coming out in a 20 though, but my SA told me it's coming and he knows I like 20s, so my guess is yes.
> 
> This brings me back full circle to you...
> Since your chalcedony is a 10, a WG MOP in a 20 is a different look, so that's something to consider.  I didn't purchase both as I only wear 20s, but you also wear 10s.  For me, if I had your combo, I would get the WG MOP 20 and matching earrings.  It's a different look with your chalcedony 10 and earrings.
> 
> I personally do not like warm metal (e.g. YG or RG) against skin.  I like cool metal (platinum or WG) that pops, as you can see in my photo.  My ring is in platinum and I love the coolness of platinum.  That's just me though, and I know everyone has their preferences.
> 
> I hope this was helpful, and good luck in your decision!



Dear @BigAkoya, I  am so grateful for your wisdom and guidance. You are too right about the yellow gold, I definitely prefer the white gold. Thanks again for keeping me in line, it seems you know my mind better than myself


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> I know this is the VCA thread, so we whip out our VCA for mod shots.
> However, my true love is colored gemstones with Colombian emeralds and Burma rubies at the top!  I do love others as well.
> My next gemstone I am working on buying is a Brazilian Paraiba tourmaline set (ring and earrings), but the set hasn't quite found me yet! It will I am sure.  The stone always finds you!
> 
> I do love diamonds, and they are nice and blingy, but after a while, it all looks the same to me.  Colored gemstones just make me perk up, and my eye always goes to a colored gemstone!
> 
> I was in the car headed out to lunch when I took the mod shot (hubby was driving).  I was almost going to redo my mod shot and put on my Lotus ring to keep it all to VCA pieces as this is a VCA thread.  However, it took me so darn long to take a good mod shot, I said forget it, I'm keeping the photo! I can't deal with more mod shot clicking!
> 
> I think if you are working on your colored gemstone collection, I vote Colombian emerald.  That stone has an inner glow like no other.


Hehe taking those mod shots can be darn irritating but I have found that when the light is right, it’s easier to take those. I hope you will continue to post them because I can’t get enough of your colored gems. I can see why you would love them more than diamonds.

I am so happy you said Colombian Emeralds because in my research and talking to a few people in the know-how, they suggested the same thing. Thank you so much to adding to my knowledge


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> @tenshix @880 @DS2006
> Okay, here's my best shot at a mod shot.  I stink with photos, so my apologies here, but you have to visualize a bit...
> Here is my white cotton poplin oversized shirt, blue Pucci leggings, white Chanel espadrilles, and the 20+5.
> I love the length of 20+5 on an oversized shirt.  The shirt is long, 29", so the extra 7" from the bracelet makes the necklace 41" which really makes a difference.   I must say though, I love the Puccis!  I ordered them in every color and some repeats too.
> 
> For reference, I am not tall.  If I stand up super straight, I am 5' 2", 108lbs, size 2.  So yes... even "little people" can wear oversized shirts.      I do like where the 20+5 lands; it's much better than just wearing the 20 alone.  I drank the Kool-Aid; I like connecting!  (as long as the clasps stays hidden).
> View attachment 5442737



Gorgeous!!! This is such a beautiful summery feel and packs a punch. Love the whole look, especially your ocean blue-ish teal ring to match the leggings, just wow!   Please keep posting more combo looks, we’d love to see it!!


----------



## Hanash

Off top


glamourbag said:


> Off topic lol: Walking is less stressful on the body so there is a tendency not to raise cortisol as much as strenuous running sessions can, which in turn affect water retention, weight loss, etc. Esp if you have been a long time runner. Have a fun walk


Off topic again : uphill walking for same time as running burns loads more calories!!


----------



## eletons

BigAkoya said:


> I know this is the VCA thread, so we whip out our VCA for mod shots.
> However, my true love is colored gemstones with Colombian emeralds and Burma rubies at the top!  I do love others as well.
> My next gemstone I am working on buying is a Brazilian Paraiba tourmaline set (ring and earrings), but the set hasn't quite found me yet! It will I am sure.  The stone always finds you!
> 
> I do love diamonds, and they are nice and blingy, but after a while, it all looks the same to me.  Colored gemstones just make me perk up, and my eye always goes to a colored gemstone!
> 
> I was in the car headed out to lunch when I took the mod shot (hubby was driving).  I was almost going to redo my mod shot and put on my Lotus ring to keep it all to VCA pieces as this is a VCA thread.  However, it took me so darn long to take a good mod shot, I said forget it, I'm keeping the photo! I can't deal with more mod shot clicking!
> 
> I think if you are working on your colored gemstone collection, I vote Colombian emerald.  That stone has an inner glow like no other.


True, colored stones are worth it. 
For the price of a clover perlee bangle, just adding a little bit more, one can actually get a jadeite bangle but of course, jadeite bangle can be broken.


----------



## lvmon

lvmon said:


> Dear @BigAkoya, I  am so grateful for your wisdom and guidance. You are too right about the yellow gold, I definitely prefer the white gold. Thanks again for keeping me in line, it seems you know my mind better than myself


Plus your mod


lvmon said:


> Great outfit @BigAkoya! And that ring is so beautiful!
> 
> Would like to get a 20motif soon but now debating between WG MOP or BA, I know it’s yellow gold but I like it better than YG Onyx combo! My SA thinks my chalcedony and MOP are too similar, and I tend to agree with her.


Dear@BigAkoya, thank you for your help. Today I stayed strong, didn’t purchase but tried these, no 20 MOP but she connected 10+2-5.
Here are my thoughts, I fancy blue agate but probably won’t reach for it much because it is not my vibe. The WG MOP is so beautiful and love the way it reflects light.


----------



## BigAkoya

lvmon said:


> Plus your mod
> 
> Dear@BigAkoya, thank you for your help. Today I stayed strong, didn’t purchase but tried these, no 20 MOP but she connected 10+2-5.
> Here are my thoughts, I fancy blue agate but probably won’t reach for it much because it is not my vibe. The WG MOP is so beautiful and love the way it reflects light.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443655
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443667


I personally love the WG MOP 20 on you!  And yes, that is what I love about MOP... it glows like no other stone.  

For me, I would get a WG MOP 20.  A 20 is a very different look from the 10 in my opinion.  A long 20 is a very casual chic look in my opinion.

By the way, did you notice how all the MOPs in the 20 and bracelets match?  When I purchased my set, I purchased it all at the same time (VA earrings, 20, and one bracelet).  I asked the SA to bring in two of each piece so I can be sure they matched, and I would pick the pieces that matched the most.  I was surprised, but all the pieces matched.  It was really a waste to bring in all those pieces.

When I purchased my second WG MOP bracelet, I just told my SA to order it and send it right in to take out two links. I was so sure the MOPs would match, I had VCA alter it sight unseen.  Sure enough, my second bracelet matched my set perfectly.  VCA's matching of MOP for WG is spot on.


----------



## DeryaHm

Can’t remember if this has been addressed in another thread, but has anyone had a clover come spontaneously undue? This happened to me TWICE today and it freaked me out. I caught it before it fell on my arm. Weirdly the top clip/snap was still in place but the metal tongue was detached and the bracelet was standing open. New for me, I forget if others have experienced


----------



## tenshix

Safa said:


> Can’t remember if this has been addressed in another thread, but has anyone had a clover come spontaneously undue? This happened to me TWICE today and it freaked me out. I caught it before it fell on my arm. Weirdly the top clip/snap was still in place but the metal tongue was detached and the bracelet was standing open. New for me, I forget if others have experienced



Yikes how scary! If I remember correctly @Happyish had a loose clip on her bangle and was able to get it repaired. I think that’s why they have the two mechanisms so that if one of them fails it should still hang on with the other one. But sounds like yours came off completely? I hope you can get yours repaired soon!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Safa said:


> Can’t remember if this has been addressed in another thread, but has anyone had a clover come spontaneously undue? This happened to me TWICE today and it freaked me out. I caught it before it fell on my arm. Weirdly the top clip/snap was still in place but the metal tongue was detached and the bracelet was standing open. New for me, I forget if others have experienced


So scary! Thank goodness you didn't lose it


----------



## A bottle of Red

lvmon said:


> Plus your mod
> 
> Dear@BigAkoya, thank you for your help. Today I stayed strong, didn’t purchase but tried these, no 20 MOP but she connected 10+2-5.
> Here are my thoughts, I fancy blue agate but probably won’t reach for it much because it is not my vibe. The WG MOP is so beautiful and love the way it reflects light.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443655
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443667


The blue agate pops so beautifully on your skin & white top!


----------



## eletons

lvmon said:


> Plus your mod
> 
> Dear@BigAkoya, thank you for your help. Today I stayed strong, didn’t purchase but tried these, no 20 MOP but she connected 10+2-5.
> Here are my thoughts, I fancy blue agate but probably won’t reach for it much because it is not my vibe. The WG MOP is so beautiful and love the way it reflects light.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443655
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443667


Both look nice. It's just that blue agate's blue is the moroccan blue that's often seen in Arabic architecture. 

Chardonnay 's blue gray liliac is special too. It's there but not in your face there. It's a sweet dream blue. Thanks for the mod shots.


----------



## wisconsin

double post, sorry


----------



## LeeMiller

lxp727 said:


> Does anyone have the MOP magic pendant and the onyx vintage pendant and have tried layering the two? Trying to imagine how that could look or if the contrast / size doesnt really work



oh what an interesting idea!  I think it might look very nice since much of the magic line is about sizing and material contrast.  

I’m thinking of getting the magic onyx as it seemed to really suit me when I tried it on. I’d like to try MOP as well but I already have onyx and vintage earrings as they seem to suit me more than MOP.


----------



## Jem131

BigAkoya said:


> Carnelian is tough if you are seeking a pure red. The best is not to expect and wish for a red red as it does not exist.  WIth Carnelian, you need to pick your poison on the hue, and once you decide, love the hue you chose.
> 
> Carnelian is mostly either orange-red or brownish-red, never a true red as we envision it in our minds.  Be sure to wear the bracelet on your wrist and go to a dark spot at the boutique without any direct light on the bracelet.
> 
> Lifting the piece up in the air, laying it flat on the tray, or seeing it under bright light is not real life. The stone is translucent, so it will take on the underlying color of the surface it is laying on, which in your case, is skin for a bracelet.
> 
> Good luck to you and congratulations on your soon-to-be new bracelet!


Thank you.
I’ve collected antique Carnelian pieces (like cameos) so realized the range in color; however found it difficult to decide which color I preferred in the 5 motif.
I’m curious if those who wear it lean toward the more orange or red side of the spectrum.


----------



## rosebean

lvmon said:


> Plus your mod
> 
> Dear@BigAkoya, thank you for your help. Today I stayed strong, didn’t purchase but tried these, no 20 MOP but she connected 10+2-5.
> Here are my thoughts, I fancy blue agate but probably won’t reach for it much because it is not my vibe. The WG MOP is so beautiful and love the way it reflects light.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443655
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443667


both look beautiful on you. really tough to decide which one first.


----------



## Jem131

This is my perfect Carnelian from a cameo and Cartier ring, with the 5 motifs in the middle.


----------



## lxp727

LeeMiller said:


> oh what an interesting idea!  I think it might look very nice since much of the magic line is about sizing and material contrast.
> 
> I’m thinking of getting the magic onyx as it seemed to really suit me when I tried it on. I’d like to try MOP as well but I already have onyx and vintage earrings as they seem to suit me more than MOP.



Oo that would be a nice set! Would you layer the vintage and magic onyx pieces together?


----------



## rosebean

lxp727 said:


> Does anyone have the MOP magic pendant and the onyx vintage pendant and have tried layering the two? Trying to imagine how that could look or if the contrast / size doesnt really work


@lxp727 well, I don't have MOP Magic nor Onyx VA, but I have the opposite, MOP VA and Onyx Magic.  Here are a couple of photos, hope it helps a little, using your imagination switching color and size.  As you can say, they both go well with Chardonnay or Champagne.


----------



## rosebean

Jem131 said:


> This is my perfect Carnelian from a cameo and Cartier ring, with the 5 motifs in the middle.


wow, love this ring, will you take a mod shot to share please? thank you.


----------



## lxp727

rosebean said:


> @lxp727 well, I don't have MOP Magic nor Onyx VA, but I have the opposite, MOP VA and Onyx Magic.  Here are a couple of photos, hope it helps a little, using your imagination switching color and size.  As you can say, they both go well with Chardonnay or Champagne.
> View attachment 5444226
> View attachment 5444227



Thanks for posting these!! Such an elegant look and agreed on the champagne and Chardonnay  especially like how you layered the two in the first example


----------



## Jem131

rosebean said:


> wow, love this ring, will you take a mod shot to share please? thank you.


I’d love to but it’s been kidnapped by my sis. She shops my jewelry like it’s her personal boutique.


----------



## Jem131

rosebean said:


> @lxp727 well, I don't have MOP Magic nor Onyx VA, but I have the opposite, MOP VA and Onyx Magic.  Here are a couple of photos, hope it helps a little, using your imagination switching color and size.  As you can say, they both go well with Chardonnay or Champagne.
> View attachment 5444226
> View attachment 5444227


Gorgeous! I am really loving the magic pendant. It’s so versatile!


----------



## rosebean

Jem131 said:


> I’d love to but it’s been kidnapped by my sis. She shops my jewelry like it’s her personal boutique.


sorry to hear that, maybe you will kidnapped it back and plus others from her!


----------



## rosebean

lxp727 said:


> Thanks for posting these!! Such an elegant look and agreed on the champagne and Chardonnay  especially like how you layered the two in the first example


thank you @lxp727, let us know what you end up with.


----------



## rosebean

Jem131 said:


> Gorgeous! I am really loving the magic pendant. It’s so versatile!


thank you very much @Jem131, I love it too, one of my most worn piece.


----------



## missie1

BigAkoya said:


> @tenshix @880 @DS2006
> Okay, here's my best shot at a mod shot.  I stink with photos, so my apologies here, but you have to visualize a bit...
> Here is my white cotton poplin oversized shirt, blue Pucci leggings, white Chanel espadrilles, and the 20+5.
> I love the length of 20+5 on an oversized shirt.  The shirt is long, 29", so the extra 7" from the bracelet makes the necklace 41" which really makes a difference.   I must say though, I love the Puccis!  I ordered them in every color and some repeats too.
> 
> For reference, I am not tall.  If I stand up super straight, I am 5' 2", 108lbs, size 2.  So yes... even "little people" can wear oversized shirts.      I do like where the 20+5 lands; it's much better than just wearing the 20 alone.  I drank the Kool-Aid; I like connecting!  (as long as the clasps stays hidden).
> View attachment 5442737


love this entire look….your ring is fabulous


----------



## Listopadhygge

Notorious Pink said:


> I noticed this too about a few months ago. I had actually thought that somehow I chipped the closure, but it looks fine. I just think it depends on the angle youre touching it. I also find that particular piece rather tight on my bracelet, but thats a good thing!


In the end , I sent it in for servicing checks.  Not noticeable at all but i know not possible that I have accidentally chipped it either …  I touched another new piece at the boutique, it didn’t feel as ‘rough’.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Does anyone have knowledge of special pieces at the Place Vendôme location? Other than the Sèvres Porcelain, of course.


----------



## Lien

delete.


----------



## Lien

delete.


----------



## mb2000

Hi everyone! Looking to buy my first VCA piece. I have my eye on the grey/dark MOP vintage Alhambra necklace. What are your thoughts? Pics would be great too!


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

mb2000 said:


> Hi everyone! Looking to buy my first VCA piece. I have my eye on the grey/dark MOP vintage Alhambra necklace. What are your thoughts? Pics would be great too!



Dooo iiiit. I just bought one for myself after being completely blown away by it after seeing it in-person. Prior to this, I was never really interested in GMOP, because I thought it'd just disappear on me. Man was I wrong.

Here's a pic of 2 pendants I tried on. Mine's the one on the left here --



And here's where I'm comparing the RG with YG and WG --



And lastly, here's a pic of what it looks like on me --






I will say like all MOP, it's important to see it in person first before deciding. My SA showed this one to me first and I was smitten. But I haven't seen GMOP IRL before so I asked to see any others they had in stock. One was straight up brown. Another had a pretty color, but it looked so flat and almost lifeless. So the choice was obvious.

My favorite part of this pendant is that it's eye-catching but in a very subtle way. Kind of like guilloche to me. Where at first it might just look like a pretty piece of jewelry. Then it shifts around a bit and all of the sudden you'd go, "Whoa! What is that??"


----------



## nicole0612

I came here to post this, but check out the new thread!

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/gold-mother-of-pearl-pieces-being-released.1054145/


----------



## DS2006

nicole0612 said:


> I came here to post this, but check out the new thread!
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/gold-mother-of-pearl-pieces-being-released.1054145/
> 
> View attachment 5447704
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447705
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447706
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447707
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447708


I am not really a fan of the yellowish mop. I think the white and gray have so much more contrast and are just more wearable colors. I didn't really like the holiday pendant from a few years ago with the yellow/light gold mop, either.  I know some people will buy it because it's limited edition, but not me.


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

DS2006 said:


> I am not really a fan of the yellowish mop. I think the white and gray have so much more contrast and are just more wearable colors. I didn't really like the holiday pendant from a few years ago with the yellow/light gold mop, either.  I know some people will buy it because it's limited edition, but not me.


I feel the same. I like the YMOP here with the pave, but I'd much rather have something with all solid gold or WMOP instead.


----------



## nicole0612

DS2006 said:


> I am not really a fan of the yellowish mop. I think the white and gray have so much more contrast and are just more wearable colors. I didn't really like the holiday pendant from a few years ago with the yellow/light gold mop, either.  I know some people will buy it because it's limited edition, but not me.


I want to add more alternating pave with a wearable stone (not malachite), so I would purchase it if I could. I would choose hammered gold/pave first, then WMOP/pave second, but I think this is pretty, neutral and not too delicate. I just need a 10 in alternating pave first and foremost!


----------



## CrazyCool01

hi ! am planning a trip to Spain soon and was wondering how the collections will be there ? any one from Spain or who visited VCA store there, please could you advise ? thanks.


----------



## mb2000

AnaBeavTheOG said:


> Dooo iiiit. I just bought one for myself after being completely blown away by it after seeing it in-person. Prior to this, I was never really interested in GMOP, because I thought it'd just disappear on me. Man was I wrong.
> 
> Here's a pic of 2 pendants I tried on. Mine's the one on the left here --
> View attachment 5447654
> 
> 
> And here's where I'm comparing the RG with YG and WG --
> View attachment 5447655
> 
> 
> And lastly, here's a pic of what it looks like on me --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say like all MOP, it's important to see it in person first before deciding. My SA showed this one to me first and I was smitten. But I haven't seen GMOP IRL before so I asked to see any others they had in stock. One was straight up brown. Another had a pretty color, but it looked so flat and almost lifeless. So the choice was obvious.
> 
> My favorite part of this pendant is that it's eye-catching but in a very subtle way. Kind of like guilloche to me. Where at first it might just look like a pretty piece of jewelry. Then it shifts around a bit and all of the sudden you'd go, "Whoa! What is that??"
> 
> View attachment 5447656


Stunning! Definitely convinced but will have to visit the boutique to look at the different variations of the stone. Thank you!


----------



## RosieSparkles

There are no stand alone van cleef boutiques in Spain.


----------



## CrazyCool01

RosieSparkles said:


> There are no stand alone van cleef boutiques in Spain.


Oh I did not know ! Thanks so much


----------



## Lien

AnaBeavTheOG said:


> Dooo iiiit. I just bought one for myself after being completely blown away by it after seeing it in-person. Prior to this, I was never really interested in GMOP, because I thought it'd just disappear on me. Man was I wrong.
> 
> Here's a pic of 2 pendants I tried on. Mine's the one on the left here --
> View attachment 5447654
> 
> 
> And here's where I'm comparing the RG with YG and WG --
> View attachment 5447655
> 
> 
> And lastly, here's a pic of what it looks like on me --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say like all MOP, it's important to see it in person first before deciding. My SA showed this one to me first and I was smitten. But I haven't seen GMOP IRL before so I asked to see any others they had in stock. One was straight up brown. Another had a pretty color, but it looked so flat and almost lifeless. So the choice was obvious.
> 
> My favorite part of this pendant is that it's eye-catching but in a very subtle way. Kind of like guilloche to me. Where at first it might just look like a pretty piece of jewelry. Then it shifts around a bit and all of the sudden you'd go, "Whoa! What is that??"
> 
> View attachment 5447656


Beautiful grey MOP.


----------



## lxp727

rosebean said:


> thank you @lxp727, let us know what you end up with.



I ended up going with the blue agate! I went in thinking the MOP but just couldn’t peel away from the color!


----------



## rosebean

lxp727 said:


> I ended up going with the blue agate! I went in thinking the MOP but just couldn’t peel away from the color!


Congratulations! Blue agate layer with your onyx would be lovely too. Show us some mod shots!


----------



## hja

Hello beautiful ladies and gents. I plan to go into my local vca to get a signature perlee bangle this week. But still a little unsure if I should actually get it. Am a bit hesitant as I am not sure how "scratch resistant" it is. I have checked the threads in this forum and those that I have seen, have held up really well. Ladies who have this  bangle,  do you take any special care of it? Am planning to get the YG and wear it almost daily. At work, you will find me in front of the computer.


----------



## DeryaHm

hja said:


> Hello beautiful ladies and gents. I plan to go into my local vca to get a signature perlee bangle this week. But still a little unsure if I should actually get it. Am a bit hesitant as I am not sure how "scratch resistant" it is. I have checked the threads in this forum and those that I have seen, have held up really well. Ladies who have this  bangle,  do you take any special care of it? Am planning to get the YG and wear it almost daily. At work, you will find me in front of the computer.



I rotate it in and out but don’t take any special care. Fwiw I find it more comfortable than the love. I wear my bangles very oversized and can push out of the way while using computers


----------



## tenshix

hja said:


> Hello beautiful ladies and gents. I plan to go into my local vca to get a signature perlee bangle this week. But still a little unsure if I should actually get it. Am a bit hesitant as I am not sure how "scratch resistant" it is. I have checked the threads in this forum and those that I have seen, have held up really well. Ladies who have this  bangle,  do you take any special care of it? Am planning to get the YG and wear it almost daily. At work, you will find me in front of the computer.



The perlee beaded edge really helps with the scratch resistance on the Signature bangle compared to a flat edge like the Love. If you worry about scratches I wouldn't stack it with a chain bracelet as the beaded edge won't protect scratches from the chains on those kinds of bracelets, and on the computer it depends on how you "rest" your wrist. I prefer to have my laptop towards the edge of the table so my wrists can comfortable hang off the table and my bangles don't directly lay on top of the laptop/desk. But there have been times when it does and sometimes it does scratch against the aluminum surface. If you really do not want scratches on the bangle whatsoever I would wear a sports sweatband to protect your bangles or get some kind of small pillow to cushion your wrist against the table surface. Overall the Signature bangle should be a pretty sturdy piece and I think you will be fine!


----------



## hja

Safa said:


> I rotate it in and out but don’t take any special care. Fwiw I find it more comfortable than the love. I wear my bangles very oversized and can push out of the way while using computers





tenshix said:


> The perlee beaded edge really helps with the scratch resistance on the Signature bangle compared to a flat edge like the Love. If you worry about scratches I wouldn't stack it with a chain bracelet as the beaded edge won't protect scratches from the chains on those kinds of bracelets, and on the computer it depends on how you "rest" your wrist. I prefer to have my laptop towards the edge of the table so my wrists can comfortable hang off the table and my bangles don't directly lay on top of the laptop/desk. But there have been times when it does and sometimes it does scratch against the aluminum surface. If you really do not want scratches on the bangle whatsoever I would wear a sports sweatband to protect your bangles or get some kind of small pillow to cushion your wrist against the table surface. Overall the Signature bangle should be a pretty sturdy piece and I think you will be fine!


Thank you very much both for your tips. I haven't actually thought about wearing a sweatband while doing work on the computer or getting a little pillow! Great tips! Someone also did suggest having a soft cloth under the wrist while typing. I will be trying on the S and M sizes to see how both feel. The XS is actually my size but am "sizing" up for more comfort. 

My SA did warn me about layering it with another bracelet (like the 5 motif) as that may cause scratches. But he did say another bangle should be fine. I think the tennis bracelet should also be fine. I know getting some scratches will be inevitable and I can live with that. Just don't want to have major scratches.


----------



## EpiFanatic

hja said:


> Thank you very much both for your tips. I haven't actually thought about wearing a sweatband while doing work on the computer or getting a little pillow! Great tips! Someone also did suggest having a soft cloth under the wrist while typing. I will be trying on the S and M sizes to see how both feel. The XS is actually my size but am "sizing" up for more comfort.
> 
> My SA did warn me about layering it with another bracelet (like the 5 motif) as that may cause scratches. But he did say another bangle should be fine. I think the tennis bracelet should also be fine. I know getting some scratches will be inevitable and I can live with that. Just don't want to have major scratches.


I wear mine while working at the computer without issue. I don’t work out in it, wash dishes or do gardening or home projects. Otherwise I have found it to be really protected by the beading. I also don’t wear it with soft bracelets like 5 motifs or my tennis bracelet. However if your tennis bracelet is tight enough I bet it would be fine. It’s fine with my other perlee bangle. Also the beaded edge makes it very comfortable on my very bony wrist.  (The sharp edge of the love was not something I ever got used to.)


----------



## SDC2003

I read recently in some fb group that vca limits clients from purchasing more than one kind of item. In other words your couldn’t buy two perlee clover bangles of the same color but you could buy all three color variations. Additionally there is some kind of blacklist if you are caught reselling jewelry like Rolex? Curious if these are both true.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

SDC2003 said:


> I read recently in some fb group that vca limits clients from purchasing more than one kind of item. In other words your couldn’t buy two perlee clover bangles of the same color but you could buy all three color variations. Additionally there is some kind of blacklist if you are caught reselling jewelry like Rolex? Curious if these are both true.


I don’t believe this is true. My fiancé and I purchased our onyx 5 motifs at the same time, same boutique, same account, all on the same receipt. Maybe if you were purchasing an exuberant amount of the same bracelet like 10+ in one visit then of course maybe that’s suspicious to them but two of the same bracelets so we could match is not unheard of. Maybe it temporarily applies to the perlee clover bangle though because they are already so limited in stock that they want to limit one per person especially in the same color.


----------



## sassification

I was wondering if anyone feels this way before.. i recently start to grow out of necklaces, esp. Single pendants. I had a pave WG sweet alhambra which i sold within 2 mths, found it too small and pendant kept shifting away from center. i also am selling my single VA pendants. I find that in my daily life, the motif keeps getting lopsided and i constantly have to manually center it a few times a day.

While that made me lean towards a 10 motif , i feel that wearing 10 motif necklace and 5 motif bracelet is too much for me on the daily.. so i am now stuck in a "necklace rut" LOL


----------



## eletons

sassification said:


> I was wondering if anyone feels this way before.. i recently start to grow out of necklaces, esp. Single pendants. I had a pave WG sweet alhambra which i sold within 2 mths, found it too small and pendant kept shifting away from center. i also am selling my single VA pendants. I find that in my daily life, the motif keeps getting lopsided and i constantly have to manually center it a few times a day.
> 
> While that made me lean towards a 10 motif , i feel that wearing 10 motif necklace and 5 motif bracelet is too much for me on the daily.. so i am now stuck in a "necklace rut" LOL


I once took a look at the single motif pendant and I felt that it's a bit filmsy and not as substantial as a 5 motif, 10 motif and va studs. So I skipped it. For a necklace, I think I prefer a 10 motif but it needs to pair well with the neckline. I think a 10 motif pairs well with off shoulder, square princess neckline or a Dior style bar jacket. I know that some members here pair it with casual clothing but I can't seem to pull it off. For round neckline, the 10 motif needs to sit slightly above the neckline showing all the motifs and not let the motifs fall below the round neckline. A 10 motif is not a no-brainer, it requires the wearer to take time to think about the outfit. That's why a 10 motif is not on top of my list. I tend to purchase the potential most used items first but I do think that a 10 motif or a 20 is a must have for vca lovers. I like the flexibility of linking a 5 to it or another 10 of the same stone to style it, I don't mind the clasps showing.

For styling inspiration of a 10 motif, I think you can look at the memeber @chiaoapple here as her style complements well with vca.

Is a 10 motif daily piece? It might not be but it all depend on your clothing and the neckline. I meant if the neckline got a bit of ruffles on it, wearing a 10 motif with it might look too busy. Or is it necessary to wear a 10 motif if your outfit got the Jakie-O neckline?

It feels like a 10 motifs in chalcedony might look more casual than the rest of the stones. But chalcedony might not pair well with winter clothing.


----------



## missie1

SDC2003 said:


> I read recently in some fb group that vca limits clients from purchasing more than one kind of item. In other words your couldn’t buy two perlee clover bangles of the same color but you could buy all three color variations. Additionally there is some kind of blacklist if you are caught reselling jewelry like Rolex? Curious if these are both true.


That seems weird to restrict a person from buying two identical items. I wonder how that works for personal shoppers who pick up items for clients.  Wonder what profile that goes on


----------



## EpiFanatic

sassification said:


> I was wondering if anyone feels this way before.. i recently start to grow out of necklaces, esp. Single pendants. I had a pave WG sweet alhambra which i sold within 2 mths, found it too small and pendant kept shifting away from center. i also am selling my single VA pendants. I find that in my daily life, the motif keeps getting lopsided and i constantly have to manually center it a few times a day.
> 
> While that made me lean towards a 10 motif , i feel that wearing 10 motif necklace and 5 motif bracelet is too much for me on the daily.. so i am now stuck in a "necklace rut" LOL


I’ve been in that place for a while now. I’m looking outside of VCA. It’s a big world out there.


----------



## sassification

eletons said:


> I once took a look at the single motif pendant and I felt that it's a bit filmsy and not as substantial as a 5 motif, 10 motif and va studs. So I skipped it. For a necklace, I think I prefer a 10 motif but it needs to pair well with the neckline. I think a 10 motif pairs well with off shoulder, square princess neckline or a Dior style bar jacket. I know that some members here pair it with casual clothing but I can't seem to pull it off. For round neckline, the 10 motif needs to sit slightly above the neckline showing all the motifs and not let the motifs fall below the round neckline. A 10 motif is not a no-brainer, it requires the wearer to take time to think about the outfit. That's why a 10 motif is not on top of my list. I tend to purchase the potential most used items first but I do think that a 10 motif or a 20 is a must have for vca lovers. I like the flexibility of linking a 5 to it or another 10 of the same stone to style it, I don't mind the clasps showing.
> 
> For styling inspiration of a 10 motif, I think you can look at the memeber @chiaoapple here as her style complements well with vca.
> 
> Is a 10 motif daily piece? It might not be but it all depend on your clothing and the neckline. I meant if the neckline got a bit of ruffles on it, wearing a 10 motif with it might look too busy. Or is it necessary to wear a 10 motif if your outfit got the Jakie-O neckline?
> 
> It feels like a 10 motifs in chalcedony might look more casual than the rest of the stones. But chalcedony might not pair well with winter clothing.


Totally agree, the usual single motif is very thin, i only wear the VA holiday pendants, they are thicker with the diamond in the middle.. i like the idea of the 10 motif and the look, but when i tried it at the store, it didnt really Wow me. It could be the issue with the neckline like you mentioned. It is not a no brainer piece indeed.. i dont wear long necklaces for now. So maybe i just have nothing else i wan frm VCA at this point of my life


----------



## hja

EpiFanatic said:


> I wear mine while working at the computer without issue. I don’t work out in it, wash dishes or do gardening or home projects. Otherwise I have found it to be really protected by the beading. I also don’t wear it with soft bracelets like 5 motifs or my tennis bracelet. However if your tennis bracelet is tight enough I bet it would be fine. It’s fine with my other perlee bangle. Also the beaded edge makes it very comfortable on my very bony wrist.  (The sharp edge of the love was not something I ever got used to.)


Thanks EpiFanatic! Good to know about wearing it with the tennis bracelet. Mine is pretty loose, actually. So probably not such a good idea to layer. I can't wait to try the signature on. Seeing all of you wearing your bracelets at the VCA perlee thread really got me wanting to add the piece to my daily wear. Love all your new acquisitions!


----------



## sassification

EpiFanatic said:


> I’ve been in that place for a while now. I’m looking outside of VCA. It’s a big world out there.


I am so glad i am not alone- because it is making me feel like i am so horribly fickle.. i wondered like whats wrong with me.. lol. 

The omega flower 7 motif necklace has piqued my interest instead. It is less common but i have no idea how it looks in reality. There is very little social media exposure of their FJ.. i was particularly drawn to the tahitian MOP WG necklace (although the prob of it shifting about the center will still exist, but am also cognisant that single pendants are more easy to wear daily). Their price point is also rather reasonable. 

However, some part of me feels like the Omega Flower series is trying to emulate the VCA VA series, so i am not sure how i feel about that


----------



## mel_d

Hi all, I have a vintage alhambra 5-motif bracelet that I want to wear as a necklace. Are there any suggestions on where I could source a necklace that is the same as the chain in the bracelet?


----------



## myztic

Does anyone here have the perlee clover bracelet in yellow gold and the bvlgari serpenti pave bracelet in pink gold? I’d love to see action shots of how they look together or if it’s completely mismatched. 
It’s easier to find the pink gold serpenti pave in stock and I am due to receive my yellow gold clover any day now.
I’d really appreciate the advice. (Also I am getting a better deal (price) on the pink gold serpenti pave (almost like new from a trusted friend) versus buying the yellow gold direct from the boutique .)


----------



## missie1

myztic said:


> Does anyone here have the perlee clover bracelet in yellow gold and the bvlgari serpenti pave bracelet in pink gold? I’d love to see action shots of how they look together or if it’s completely mismatched.
> It’s easier to find the pink gold serpenti pave in stock and I am due to receive my yellow gold clover any day now.
> I’d really appreciate the advice. (Also I am getting a better deal (price) on the pink gold serpenti pave (almost like new from a trusted friend) versus buying the yellow gold direct from the boutique .)


Congratulations on the Perlee clover.  Have you considered the wg pave serpentine instead?  I only ask because it might look mismatched in the wrong way with these two pieces unless maybe your adding in wg piece to have all three metals


----------



## glamourbag

myztic said:


> Does anyone here have the perlee clover bracelet in yellow gold and the bvlgari serpenti pave bracelet in pink gold? I’d love to see action shots of how they look together or if it’s completely mismatched.
> It’s easier to find the pink gold serpenti pave in stock and I am due to receive my yellow gold clover any day now.
> I’d really appreciate the advice. (Also I am getting a better deal (price) on the pink gold serpenti pave (almost like new from a trusted friend) versus buying the yellow gold direct from the boutique .)


I dont have a yellow Clover (I have WG) nor a RG Serpenti but I have tried both bracelets in all three metals. Bvlgari yellow is very yellow and I find their RG visually distinguishable from their yellow (unlike in some brands where the difference is subtle). If you dont mind mixing YG and RG then I think it would be ok, however, I do think there will be a visual difference between VCA YG and Bvlgari's RG.


----------



## 4LV

myztic said:


> Does anyone here have the perlee clover bracelet in yellow gold and the bvlgari serpenti pave bracelet in pink gold? I’d love to see action shots of how they look together or if it’s completely mismatched.
> It’s easier to find the pink gold serpenti pave in stock and I am due to receive my yellow gold clover any day now.
> I’d really appreciate the advice. (Also I am getting a better deal (price) on the pink gold serpenti pave (almost like new from a trusted friend) versus buying the yellow gold direct from the boutique .)



Here is a picture with YG clover with PG serpenti. Hope that help


----------



## DS2006

4LV said:


> Here is a picture with YG clover with PG serpenti. Hope that help
> View attachment 5573539


Both individually beautiful, but I would not wear the yg and rg together.


----------



## RA_gucci

Anyone who has the guilloche vintage Alhambra pendant/necklace, I’d like some advice. I hardly ever take off my sturdy jewellery pieces, but keep my MOP very safe. How careful should I be with the guilloche? Can I wear it everyday without taking off for shower or sleeping or is it very delicate?


----------



## tenshix

RA_gucci said:


> Anyone who has the guilloche vintage Alhambra pendant/necklace, I’d like some advice. I hardly ever take off my sturdy jewellery pieces, but keep my MOP very safe. How careful should I be with the guilloche? Can I wear it everyday without taking off for shower or sleeping or is it very delicate?



If you’re wearing the pendant alone without layering it should be totally fine! It’s solid gold so no need to worry about showering with it either. It’s not delicate at all and quite a heavy substantial piece. The pattern also hides fine scratches very well IMO, but if you never layer necklaces together I don’t think that will ever be an issue unless you continuously subject the necklace to rub against zippers from your clothes, which I never do.


----------



## RA_gucci

tenshix said:


> If you’re wearing the pendant alone without layering it should be totally fine! It’s solid gold so no need to worry about showering with it either. It’s not delicate at all and quite a heavy substantial piece. The pattern also hides fine scratches very well IMO, but if you never layer necklaces together I don’t think that will ever be an issue unless you continuously subject the necklace to rub against zippers from your clothes, which I never do.


Thank you! I’d layer it with my single diamond pendant, it’s very small so I don’t think it would be a problem at all


----------



## Lien

DS2006 said:


> Both individually beautiful, but I would not wear the yg and rg together.



I would  .  I do all the time. I only pair YG and RG together, almost never pair either with WG.


----------



## DS2006

Lien said:


> I would  .  I do all the time. I only pair YG and RG together, almost never pair either with WG.


Ha! We are totally opposite then!  If I were to pair anything, I like white metals and pink gold together.  The one combo I really dislike is yg and rg together (meaning next to each other)!


----------



## innerpeace85

DS2006 said:


> Ha! We are totally opposite then!  If I were to pair anything, I like white metals and pink gold together.  The one combo I really dislike is yg and rg together (meaning next to each other)!


You and me both! YG and RG together drives me crazy


----------



## missie1

innerpeace85 said:


> You and me both! YG and RG together drives me crazy


Me three.  I definitely don’t like wg and yg paired together.   It could be because I’m not a fan of yg


----------



## wisconsin

I pair everything together but I don’t have much of rose gold.No rules for me.


----------



## lynne_ross

wisconsin said:


> I pair everything together but I don’t have much of rose gold.No rules for me.


Same I mix and match like crazy. I wear all 3 golds daily. 
If you pay attention to others on the street you might find many mix and match and it just works.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

I also wear my Cartier Love bracelets in YG and PG daily and love mixing all metals. It gives for a messy stack look which I love when I add in other golds.


----------



## WingNut

DS2006 said:


> Ha! We are totally opposite then!  If I were to pair anything, I like white metals and pink gold together.  The one combo I really dislike is yg and rg together (meaning next to each other)!


Unfortunately* I think I agree with you. I don't like YG and RG together unless they are nearly indistinguishable.

I say "unfortunately", because for me personally that means I am going to spend more, to make sure my metals and stacks are cohesive. Damn. I hope I can cure myself of this....


----------



## innerpeace85

WingNut said:


> Unfortunately* I think I agree with you. I don't like YG and RG together unless they are nearly indistinguishable.
> 
> I say "unfortunately", because for me personally that means I am going to spend more, to make sure my metals and stacks are cohesive. Damn. I hope I can cure myself of this....


I have the same problem as you. I got rid of my Malachite magic pendant and earrings and Lapis Lazuli bracelet since I was trying to create a YG collection just to match with these pieces and these were pieces I was not getting much use out of anyways. 
I miss them but I find my collection more manageable now.


----------



## say brooke

RosieSparkles said:


> There are no stand alone van cleef boutiques in Spain.


So Van Cleef can't be bought in Spain? I was going to visit Spain soon and thought would purchase a VCA piece there.


----------



## DeryaHm

SDC2003 said:


> I read recently in some fb group that vca limits clients from purchasing more than one kind of item. In other words your couldn’t buy two perlee clover bangles of the same color but you could buy all three color variations. Additionally there is some kind of blacklist if you are caught reselling jewelry like Rolex? Curious if these are both true.



I can’t imagine this is true. No idea what they’d do if you were a reseller, but I have multiples of some items, at least on one occasion bought at the same time. 

Consider that SAs know their clients. My SA knows I split time between a few residences and need multiples of more entry level pieces I’m not worried about leaving unattended. They might be suspicious of a new client stocking up or have reserved things for regular clients as they work to restock, but I can’t see this as a policy (plus VCA policy is never, with a few exceptions I can think of, ironclad. I’m sure a vip could get the things I’ve been told aren’t possible).


----------



## DeryaHm

sassification said:


> I was wondering if anyone feels this way before.. i recently start to grow out of necklaces, esp. Single pendants. I had a pave WG sweet alhambra which i sold within 2 mths, found it too small and pendant kept shifting away from center. i also am selling my single VA pendants. I find that in my daily life, the motif keeps getting lopsided and i constantly have to manually center it a few times a day.
> 
> While that made me lean towards a 10 motif , i feel that wearing 10 motif necklace and 5 motif bracelet is too much for me on the daily.. so i am now stuck in a "necklace rut" LOL



Get a 16 sweet hammered! It’s my go-to for necklace ruts. It gives a little pick me up to outfits but isn’t heavy and can be super casual. You can double it. It’s also smaller and more subtle than a vintage with any number of motifs, so you can combine it with anything or no other jewelry. Is it @jenaywins who posted so many lovely pics of theirs a while back?


----------



## DeryaHm

eletons said:


> I once took a look at the single motif pendant and I felt that it's a bit filmsy and not as substantial as a 5 motif, 10 motif and va studs. So I skipped it. For a necklace, I think I prefer a 10 motif but it needs to pair well with the neckline. I think a 10 motif pairs well with off shoulder, square princess neckline or a Dior style bar jacket. I know that some members here pair it with casual clothing but I can't seem to pull it off. For round neckline, the 10 motif needs to sit slightly above the neckline showing all the motifs and not let the motifs fall below the round neckline. A 10 motif is not a no-brainer, it requires the wearer to take time to think about the outfit. That's why a 10 motif is not on top of my list. I tend to purchase the potential most used items first but I do think that a 10 motif or a 20 is a must have for vca lovers. I like the flexibility of linking a 5 to it or another 10 of the same stone to style it, I don't mind the clasps showing.
> 
> For styling inspiration of a 10 motif, I think you can look at the memeber @chiaoapple here as her style complements well with vca.
> 
> Is a 10 motif daily piece? It might not be but it all depend on your clothing and the neckline. I meant if the neckline got a bit of ruffles on it, wearing a 10 motif with it might look too busy. Or is it necessary to wear a 10 motif if your outfit got the Jakie-O neckline?
> 
> It feels like a 10 motifs in chalcedony might look more casual than the rest of the stones. But chalcedony might not pair well with winter clothing.



Great advice except to me chalcedony is a perfect winter piece. Everyone should have at least one 20 IMO


----------



## sassification

Safa said:


> Get a 16 sweet hammered! It’s my go-to for necklace ruts. It gives a little pick me up to outfits but isn’t heavy and can be super casual. You can double it. It’s also smaller and more subtle than a vintage with any number of motifs, so you can combine it with anything or no other jewelry. Is it @jenaywins who posted so many lovely pics of theirs a while back?


Ooh great idea, let me check out the 16 sweet series.. although i must say, i am not really a hammered fan.. i prefer the look of guilloche.. if only they would do sweet alhambra guilloche 16!


----------



## jenayb

Safa said:


> Get a 16 sweet hammered! It’s my go-to for necklace ruts. It gives a little pick me up to outfits but isn’t heavy and can be super casual. You can double it. It’s also smaller and more subtle than a vintage with any number of motifs, so you can combine it with anything or no other jewelry. Is it @jenaywins who posted so many lovely pics of theirs a while back?



Thank you! Yes, I believe that was me. I absolutely LOVE the 16 motif - it's one of the easiest pieces to wear.


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

SDC2003 said:


> I read recently in some fb group that vca limits clients from purchasing more than one kind of item. In other words your couldn’t buy two perlee clover bangles of the same color but you could buy all three color variations.



I too am doubtful this is true. VCA's website still says: 

"You may purchase a maximum of five creations in one order. There is a maximum of 2 creations of the same reference per client per order per year and a maximum of 1 creation for limited edition creation per client per order per year."

I wonder if maybe the person who made this claim was not able to purchase a 2nd one for whatever reason. So they made the assumption that no one can then?


----------



## RosieSparkles

say brooke said:


> So Van Cleef can't be bought in Spain? I was going to visit Spain soon and thought would purchase a VCA piece there.











						All boutiques - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Find our stores around the world, its opening hours and find more about our services. Discover Van Cleef & Arpels' universe and its High Jewelry, Jewelry, Bridal and Watches creations.




					www.vancleefarpels.com
				




There is the boutique list and Spain is not on it. 
Try asking your sales associate. As far as I’m aware there are no outlets selling van cleef and arpels in Spain. Buy before you travel or head over to Lisbon in Portugal. They have a beautiful new boutique there!


----------



## lisawhit

Anyone have news on the perlee pieces coming out September 1st?


----------



## nicole0612

lisawhit said:


> Anyone have news on the perlee pieces coming out September 1st?


I do not have any new info, but I am curious also.


----------



## RosieSparkles

lisawhit said:


> Anyone have news on the perlee pieces coming out September 1st?


What’s this? Are new designs for the perlee collection being released??


----------



## lisawhit

RosieSparkles said:


> What’s this? Are new designs for the perlee collection being released??


My SA said there will be new perlee pieces coming out September 1 and would not give me any other details....


----------



## mikimoto007

lisawhit said:


> My SA said there will be new perlee pieces coming out September 1 and would not give me any other details....



Yes I heard new perlee as well!


----------



## lynne_ross

lisawhit said:


> My SA said there will be new perlee pieces coming out September 1 and would not give me any other details....


I hope they do thin hoop earrings again.


----------



## lisawhit

lynne_ross said:


> I hope they do thin hoop earrings again.


I have the perlee thin hoops and I wear them the most and  I'm actually hoping for perlee sweets hoops


----------



## DS2006

innerpeace85 said:


> I have the same problem as you. I got rid of my Malachite magic pendant and earrings and Lapis Lazuli bracelet since I was trying to create a YG collection just to match with these pieces and these were pieces I was not getting much use out of anyways.
> I miss them but I find my collection more manageable now.


That's me exactly!!! That's why I sold my lapis bracelet which was kind of a holy grail piece for me!


----------



## innerpeace85

DS2006 said:


> That's me exactly!!! That's why I sold my lapis bracelet which was kind of a holy grail piece for me!


I was pretty much holding onto Lapis bracelet form 3-4 years and never wearing it. Fashionphile gave me an amazing offer and that’s what pushed me to sell it.


----------



## EpiFanatic

lisawhit said:


> My SA said there will be new perlee pieces coming out September 1 and would not give me any other details....


Can’t wait for this!  Hope they have more casual options!!  And less heavy earrings!


----------



## glamourbag

EpiFanatic said:


> Can’t wait for this!  Hope they have more casual options!!  And less heavy earrings!


I think it will also include some watch options....not sure on specifics....


----------



## nicole0612

glamourbag said:


> I think it will also include some watch options....not sure on specifics....


I think so also. I have only seen rings and watch options, but I don’t know much about it at all. It seems to be nod to a vintage/retro style. The rings look expensive. I would love some earrings if they are part of the release.


----------



## glamourbag

nicole0612 said:


> I think so also. I have only seen rings and watch options, but I don’t know much about it at all. It seems to be nod to a vintage/retro style. The rings look expensive. I would love some earrings if they are part of the release.


Yes...I totally agree! Earrings from this collection seem very limited from an options perspective. Fingers crossed there are some nice ones. I haven't seen the rings. Are they statement rings with lots of bling?


----------



## nicole0612

glamourbag said:


> Yes...I totally agree! Earrings from this collection seem very limited from an options perspective. Fingers crossed there are some nice ones. I haven't seen the rings. Are they statement rings with lots of bling?


I have only seen very few, some look directly inspired by a line of older style rings (name escapes me), others look like rows of metal Perlee beads with gemstones (must be $).


----------



## glamourbag

nicole0612 said:


> I have only seen very few, some look directly inspired by a line of older style rings (name escapes me), others look like rows of metal Perlee beads with gemstones (must be $).


I need to fill my ring void so that's my next mission.... I was hoping for something fun.... Perhaps we will get surprised ...


----------



## nicole0612

glamourbag said:


> I need to fill my ring void so that's my next mission.... I was hoping for something fun.... Perhaps we will get surprised ...


I think there will be some nice items! New releases are always fun!


----------



## eternallove4bag

All this talk about new releases for the perlee line has me going


----------



## DeryaHm

nicole0612 said:


> I have only seen very few, some look directly inspired by a line of older style rings (name escapes me), others look like rows of metal Perlee beads with gemstones (must be $).



Omg I need the rows of perlee beads with gemstones


----------



## DeryaHm

I mentioned it on the “is vca everywhere” thread but is anyone going to the Water Mill Center benefit tomorrow? VCA is a sponsor and I feel like people will have their most interesting pieces on and the center is very cool but I’m so tired and it’s been so humid I’m thinking maybe I won’t go? But if there will be a bunch of TPFers there maybe?


----------



## rk4265

nicole0612 said:


> I have only seen very few, some look directly inspired by a line of older style rings (name escapes me), others look like rows of metal Perlee beads with gemstones (must be $).


Any pics ?


----------



## nicole0612

rk4265 said:


> Any pics ?


Unfortunately, I was told not to share them, but I am guessing your sales associate also has the photos I have seen to send to you.


----------



## citykitty24

I’m curious if anyone has experience with this Frivole bangle bracelet? I tried it on in store today and thought it was gorgeous, but I was wondering how the mirrored finish holds up with wear over time and if the 3D effect I love so much would snag? 

Please ignore the too-small Perlee Clover and my own DY bracelet in the photos.


----------



## zlauren

citykitty24 said:


> I’m curious if anyone has experience with this Frivole bangle bracelet? I tried it on in store today and thought it was gorgeous, but I was wondering how the mirrored finish holds up with wear over time and if the 3D effect I love so much would snag?
> 
> Please ignore the too-small Perlee Clover and my own DY bracelet in the photos.
> 
> View attachment 5579194
> View attachment 5579195


That is my fave bracelet from VCA, but it's not on my wish list because I also worry that it's too delicate for regular wear. I'm sure I'd get it caught on a belt loop, drawer handle, or some such everyday object!


----------



## missie1

I just recently started to wear my gmop vintage pendant and I really dislike how the chain twists and the pendant wont stay centered.  Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## glamourbag

missie1 said:


> I just recently started to wear my gmop vintage pendant and I really dislike how the chain twists and the pendant wont stay centered.  Does anyone else have this problem?


No but I know others have written about this. Im not sure what the thread is called but I believe there was one about a year ago where the OP had the same issue. Im not sure what the solution is....some say extending it helps; others say it doesn't.


----------



## citykitty24

missie1 said:


> I just recently started to wear my gmop vintage pendant and I really dislike how the chain twists and the pendant wont stay centered.  Does anyone else have this problem?


It does happen a lot. Personally, it does not bother me too much, but some people have more issues with it than others.


----------



## sassification

missie1 said:


> I just recently started to wear my gmop vintage pendant and I really dislike how the chain twists and the pendant wont stay centered.  Does anyone else have this problem?



My issue is it not staying centered, i have to regular adjust it. Chain twisting meaning the oendant flips or..? I have not had major issues with the latter

Thats why i am putting off buying more pendant necklaces and prefwe to go bareneck these days with more statement earrings.. i do still have 1 VA pendant Holiday edition which i still enjoy from time to time because of the shine and lustre of the Gold MOP

I considered the 10 or 20 motif but it is just a bit too much for my dressing


----------



## Notorious Pink

Safa said:


> I mentioned it on the “is vca everywhere” thread but is anyone going to the Water Mill Center benefit tomorrow? VCA is a sponsor and I feel like people will have their most interesting pieces on and the center is very cool but I’m so tired and it’s been so humid I’m thinking maybe I won’t go? But if there will be a bunch of TPFers there maybe?


Did you go?


----------



## A bottle of Red

citykitty24 said:


> I’m curious if anyone has experience with this Frivole bangle bracelet? I tried it on in store today and thought it was gorgeous, but I was wondering how the mirrored finish holds up with wear over time and if the 3D effect I love so much would snag?
> 
> Please ignore the too-small Perlee Clover and my own DY bracelet in the photos.
> 
> View attachment 5579194
> View attachment 5579195


I tried it on & thought it was gorgeous but didn't get it in the end.


----------



## A bottle of Red

I was entranced by the malachite pics & decided to try it again on me. (I couldn't get to vca but tried some pieces from other brands that were beautiful with rich striations). And yep it just falls flat & looks blah on me.


----------



## DeryaHm

Notorious Pink said:


> Did you go?



I did. Anyone else?


----------



## DS2006

This is off topic, but I went to see the movie "Mrs. Harris Goes to Paris" today. If you're ever in the mood for a charming little movie that takes place in London and Paris in the 1950's, it is worth watching. Mrs. Harris is a cleaning lady with dreams of having a Dior dress!


----------



## etoile de mer

DS2006 said:


> This is off topic, but I went to see the movie "Mrs. Harris Goes to Paris" today. If you're ever in the mood for a charming little movie that takes place in London and Paris in the 1950's, it is worth watching. Mrs. Harris is a cleaning lady with dreams of having a Dior dress!



Thanks for the review!  I'd heard of the movie, so I bought the book. I thought it would be fun to read it before seeing it. I did the same with the Gucci book/movie. Glad in that case, as the movie left out so much!


----------



## okraftsan

mel_d said:


> Hi all, I have a vintage alhambra 5-motif bracelet that I want to wear as a necklace. Are there any suggestions on where I could source a necklace that is the same as the chain in the bracelet?


Vca has trace chain that is around $600 that has the same chain but a bit thinner. I bought one and have been connecting it to my 5 motifs and it works great.


----------



## bzzztobee

Going to NYC in 2 weeks and was wondering what will be my chance of finding a sweet alhambra bracelet or necklace in mop? Do they always have they in stock?


----------



## lolakitten

Hi all, i saw this posted on IG this morning from Blessvch


----------



## DS2006

lolakitten said:


> Hi all, i saw this posted on IG this morning from Blessvch
> 
> View attachment 5583735
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583736


Very disappointing. Who in the world is designing that line?!!!


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Very disappointing. Who in the world is designing that line?!!!


100% agree.  Beyond disappointing.  Zero creativity to me.

I was really hoping for a piece I could add to match my Clover too.  Bummer.


----------



## etoupebirkin

BigAkoya said:


> 100% agree.  Beyond disappointing.  Zero creativity to me.
> 
> I was really hoping for a piece I could add to match my Clover too.  Bummer.


My wallet is safe.


----------



## saligator

Those designs seem less inspired.


----------



## jenayb

Nope.


----------



## citykitty24

Thanks for the intel, @lolakitten . This is definitely a "no" from me.


----------



## eternallove4bag

lolakitten said:


> Hi all, i saw this posted on IG this morning from Blessvch
> 
> View attachment 5583735
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583736


I saw some of the pictures of the new releases and wanted to weep with disappointment! I was hoping for some amazing perlee pieces and instead, we get this? C’mon VCA


----------



## glamourbag

lolakitten said:


> Hi all, i saw this posted on IG this morning from Blessvch
> 
> View attachment 5583735
> 
> 
> Hard pass from me


----------



## floridamama

I’m so disappointed as well! Was hoping for much better gemstone pieces finally


----------



## lynne_ross

lolakitten said:


> Hi all, i saw this posted on IG this morning from Blessvch
> 
> View attachment 5583735
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583736


I may be alone on this but I would consider the lapis earrings if they make. Would be a nice compliment to my lapis bracelet without wearing too many clovers.


----------



## tenshix

etoupebirkin said:


> My wallet is safe.



This is honestly my favorite phrase as it encapsulates so many feelings in one


----------



## kelsenia

Some eye candy from Vendome a few weeks ago! and some Bulgari for @880 

I also saw the gold MOP collection, and honestly not impressed. The rg gmop alternating set is way more stunning (even my boyfriend agreed with this one).


----------



## lolakitten

lynne_ross said:


> I may be alone on this but I would consider the lapis earrings if they make. Would be a nice compliment to my lapis bracelet without wearing too many clovers.


Precisely what i was thinking too, the lapis I like!


----------



## cloee

I wish they just brought back the perlee hoops.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Those stones look flat & lifeless.


----------



## A bottle of Red

kelsenia said:


> Some eye candy from Vendome a few weeks ago! and some Bulgari for @880
> 
> I also saw the gold MOP collection, and honestly not impressed. The rg gmop alternating set is way more stunning (even my boyfriend agreed with this one).
> 
> View attachment 5584095
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584096
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584097
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584098
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584099
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584100


Those rubies & sapphires are so stunning


----------



## lynne_ross

kelsenia said:


> Some eye candy from Vendome a few weeks ago! and some Bulgari for @880
> 
> I also saw the gold MOP collection, and honestly not impressed. The rg gmop alternating set is way more stunning (even my boyfriend agreed with this one).
> 
> View attachment 5584095
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584096
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584097
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584098
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584099
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584100


Beautiful pictures. Did you happen to see price of earrings in 4th picture? I found on vca site but no details. Afraid to ask my SA haha


----------



## kelsenia

lynne_ross said:


> Beautiful pictures. Did you happen to see price of earrings in 4th picture? I found on vca site but no details. Afraid to ask my SA haha


the bows? I think those attach to the necklace.


----------



## lynne_ross

kelsenia said:


> the bows? I think those attach to the necklace.


I found them on site and they are earrings but no separate details on them. I think you are right that they come with necklace and can attach on necklace as well. Sold as set I guess.


----------



## kelsenia

lynne_ross said:


> I found them on site and they are earrings but no separate details on them. I think you are right that they come with necklace and can attach on necklace as well. Sold as set I guess.


The necklace (and earrings i suppose) are about $3.5 million. A bargain if you ask me


----------



## missie1

I am hopeful there is still some additional Perlee pieces coming.


----------



## etoupebirkin

missie1 said:


> I am hopeful there is still some additional Perlee pieces coming.


Me too!


----------



## DS2006

lynne_ross said:


> I may be alone on this but I would consider the lapis earrings if they make. Would be a nice compliment to my lapis bracelet without wearing too many clovers.


No, you're not alone! Even though I sold my lapis bracelet to a friend, I would still probably buy Perlee lapis earrings just because I love lapis!  One of the main reasons I sold that bracelet was because I didn't want to start a whole yg VCA collection (at the time), but the only earrings that made sense at that time were the pave Alhambra. But we shall see if they even offer earrings. I have the turquoise earrings and would add the lapis if they make them (assuming similar pricing).


----------



## jenaps

Thanks for posting!

I like that they added the lapis pendant but otherwise So disappointing! Did anyone see ANYTHING additional or is that it?





lolakitten said:


> Hi all, i saw this posted on IG this morning from Blessvch
> 
> View attachment 5583735
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583736


----------



## glamourbag

jenaps said:


> Thanks for posting!
> 
> I like that they added the lapis pendant but otherwise So disappointing! Did anyone see ANYTHING additional or is that it?



I saw a different kind of ring style which looked a bit better than this but still didnt blow me away. I saw it on IG but didn't screen shot it. Im sorry.


----------



## sjunky13

Ty for sharing @lolakitten  . xoxo.
I never say never until I see things irl! 
You never know. I saw some more rings and they looked ok.


----------



## sjunky13

glamourbag said:


> I saw a different kind of ring style which looked a bit better than this but still didnt blow me away. I saw it on IG but didn't screen shot it. Im sorry.


I saw the same one. It was ok! It didn't blow me away either . Which I guess is good, so I can focus on wl items.


----------



## nicole0612

glamourbag said:


> I saw a different kind of ring style which looked a bit better than this but still didnt blow me away. I saw it on IG but didn't screen shot it. Im sorry.


It looks like a new version of the vintage philippine ring. One appears to be turquoise/YG, which may be a nice addition for those looking to match other turquoise/YG pieces, but of course the look is not for everyone.


----------



## jenaps

nicole0612 said:


> It looks like a new version of the vintage philippine ring. One appears to be turquoise/YG, which may be a nice addition for those looking to match other turquoise/YG pieces, but of course the look is not for everyone.


Oh that sounds nice.  Although I don’t wear rings. But sounds pretty!


----------



## glamourbag

sjunky13 said:


> I saw the same one. It was ok! It didn't blow me away either . Which I guess is good, so I can focus on wl items.


Me too....Perhaps a blessing


----------



## glamourbag

nicole0612 said:


> It looks like a new version of the vintage philippine ring. One appears to be turquoise/YG, which may be a nice addition for those looking to match other turquoise/YG pieces, but of course the look is not for everyone.


Yes! The nice thing is it did incorporate a bit more than just an all metal design again...with the turquoise, malachite and onyx variations. I probably liked the onyx / diamond version best. Again it looks heavy on the use of yellow gold again with a couple rg and wg options...


----------



## DS2006

Some pictures with new and old Perlee pieces here:









						Van Cleef & Arpels' new Perlée creations highlight iconic golden bead motif
					

Van Cleef & Arpels has introduced its latest Perlée novelties for 2022 with a plethora of new and shimmering pieces.




					www.lifestyleasia.com


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Some pictures with new and old Perlee pieces here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Van Cleef & Arpels' new Perlée creations highlight iconic golden bead motif
> 
> 
> Van Cleef & Arpels has introduced its latest Perlée novelties for 2022 with a plethora of new and shimmering pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lifestyleasia.com


I am not quite getting this... why would VCA use the iconic Tiffany blue shade for the display stands?  I actually think the Tiffany blue shade is distracting and takes away from the pieces. 

Thanks for sharing!  I think 2022 is going to be a bust for WG!


----------



## etoupebirkin

BigAkoya said:


> I am not quite getting this... why would VCA use the iconic Tiffany blue shade for the display stands?  I actually think the Tiffany blue shade is distracting and takes away from the pieces.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!  I think 2022 is going to be a bust for WG!


That leaves $ for Verdura.


----------



## DS2006

Found more pictures (has the rings and lapis):









						Van Cleef ＆ Arpels 2022 七夕獻禮！為浪漫愛情注入色彩|女人我最大
					

七夕情人節將至，Van Cleef & Arpels梵克雅寶隆重推出Perlée系列新作，以經典金質圓珠圖騰，再續歡欣活潑的意象，為你的浪漫愛情做見證，將那份守護彼此的心注入色彩，共譜色彩協奏曲。Perlée系列Perlée系列推出五款戒指，以金質圓珠烘托炫彩醉人的裝飾




					woman.tvbs.com.tw


----------



## BigAkoya

etoupebirkin said:


> That leaves $ for Verdura.


Yes ma'am, it sure does!  Trying to catch up to you... long way to go I am certain.


----------



## lynne_ross

DS2006 said:


> Some pictures with new and old Perlee pieces here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Van Cleef & Arpels' new Perlée creations highlight iconic golden bead motif
> 
> 
> Van Cleef & Arpels has introduced its latest Perlée novelties for 2022 with a plethora of new and shimmering pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lifestyleasia.com


No mention of lapis earrings but also no mention of the pendant in other picture. Still hope!


----------



## lynne_ross

DS2006 said:


> Found more pictures (has the rings and lapis):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Van Cleef ＆ Arpels 2022 七夕獻禮！為浪漫愛情注入色彩|女人我最大
> 
> 
> 七夕情人節將至，Van Cleef & Arpels梵克雅寶隆重推出Perlée系列新作，以經典金質圓珠圖騰，再續歡欣活潑的意象，為你的浪漫愛情做見證，將那份守護彼此的心注入色彩，共譜色彩協奏曲。Perlée系列Perlée系列推出五款戒指，以金質圓珠烘托炫彩醉人的裝飾
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woman.tvbs.com.tw


Now I am thinking no lapis earrings as it suggests launch of pendant with bracelet only. Will ask my SA.


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Found more pictures (has the rings and lapis):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Van Cleef ＆ Arpels 2022 七夕獻禮！為浪漫愛情注入色彩|女人我最大
> 
> 
> 七夕情人節將至，Van Cleef & Arpels梵克雅寶隆重推出Perlée系列新作，以經典金質圓珠圖騰，再續歡欣活潑的意象，為你的浪漫愛情做見證，將那份守護彼此的心注入色彩，共譜色彩協奏曲。Perlée系列Perlée系列推出五款戒指，以金質圓珠烘托炫彩醉人的裝飾
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woman.tvbs.com.tw


I get it now... VCA is trying to push Perlee Couleurs (google translate works wonders)!  

I see turquoise and lapis too, but they are pushing it out via Perlee Couleurs hoping people will buy this new design as "second choice" to turquoise or lapis in Alhambra.  I wondered when VCA would push Couleurs; it's been out there for a while, but not many seem to buy this collection.  

I have tried on the Perlee Couleurs WG turquoise pieces (e.g. BTF ring, earrings, bracelet).  It's nice, but I can't say I love it enough to buy a turquoise set.   

I am actually surprised they are using coral given all the controversy around coral.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> No mention of lapis earrings but also no mention of the pendant in other picture. Still hope!


There is, there is a lapis dot pendant.  It's in the Asian link.  If you like it, grab one!
Here is a screen shot in case for some reason you can't see the Asian link.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> There is, there is a lapis dot pendant.  It's in the Asian link.  If you like it, grab one!
> Here is a screen shot in case for some reason you can't see the Asian link.
> View attachment 5585083


Yes I saw this but I want the earrings not a pendant. The article says pendant and bracelet being release and no mention of matching earrings.


----------



## DS2006

I just hate that bracelet. I would also only be interested in the earrings. And I'm extremely surprised there is coral!!!


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> I get it now... VCA is trying to push Perlee Couleurs (google translate works wonders)!
> 
> I see turquoise and lapis too, but they are pushing it out via Perlee Couleurs hoping people will buy this new design as "second choice" to turquoise or lapis in Alhambra.  I wondered when VCA would push Couleurs; it's been out there for a while, but not many seem to buy this collection.
> 
> I have tried on the Perlee Couleurs WG turquoise pieces (e.g. BTF ring, earrings, bracelet).  It's nice, but I can't say I love it enough to buy a turquoise set.
> 
> I am actually surprised they are using coral given all the controversy around coral.


I was also really surprised to see them use coral… not sure what they are thinking there. 

For me the Alhambra earrings don’t sit well on my earrings and I am not one to wear matching sets. The couleurs sit perfectly on my earrings and compliment my other pieces. I can see a market for them.


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> I just hate that bracelet. I would also only be interested in the earrings. And I'm extremely surprised there is coral!!!


I asked my SA to bring in all the WG turquoise pieces from this collection, and every time I tried on a piece, he wrinkled his nose.
When I put the bangle on, he was honest and said definitely not.  He said it looked like a David Yurman bangle.  Too funny.    

I am sure this collection will appeal to some folks.  I will say, the models make these pieces look great which is why I wanted to try them on.  They don't look great on me though, they were neither here nor there on me.


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> I asked my SA to bring in all the WG turquoise pieces from this collection, and every time I tried on a piece, he wrinkled his nose.
> When I put the bangle on, he was honest and said definitely not.  He said it looked like a David Yurman bangle.  Too funny.
> 
> I am sure this collection will appeal to some folks.  I will say, the models make these pieces look great which is why I wanted to try them on.  They don't look great on me though, they were neither here nor there on me.


I just bought the turquoise earrings, and even though I had the backs replaced, I still cannot wear them because the pointed post and notch catch inside my earlobe rather than coming through!!!  I wish I could wear them!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I have the BTF WG / Turquoise ring and I like it a great deal. I wear it with Sweet Alhambra WG turquoise earrings an the Magic WG turquoise pendant and it looks lovely as a set. But I would not get the bracelet.


----------



## 880

kelsenia said:


> Some eye candy from Vendome a few weeks ago! and some Bulgari for @880
> 
> I also saw the gold MOP collection, and honestly not impressed. The rg gmop alternating set is way more stunning (even my boyfriend agreed with this one).
> 
> View attachment 5584095
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584096
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584097
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584098
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584099
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584100


Awwh, thank you for the tag and the thought! How gorgeous! 

@BigAkoya , I can definitely see the analogy to the David yurman bangle

@DS2006 , i have a hard time trying on VCA earrings too


----------



## A bottle of Red

DS2006 said:


> I just bought the turquoise earrings, and even though I had the backs replaced, I still cannot wear them because the pointed post and notch catch inside my earlobe rather than coming through!!!  I wish I could wear them!


Can they change the posts for you? Such a shame not to wear them


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> I just bought the turquoise earrings, and even though I had the backs replaced, I still cannot wear them because the pointed post and notch catch inside my earlobe rather than coming through!!!  I wish I could wear them!


Maybe sell them, cut your losses, and use the money toward something else?  If you want turquoise, maybe the Sweets?  Or is that too small for you?  Or... put the funds toward a WG MOP 20 or Perlee Clover.    

I've purchased earrings that were difficult to wear or didn't look right on my ears.  I just got rid of them; I hated looking at them and seeing the money I wasted.  They are now gone!  Out of my sight!  I didn't waste any money!  What earrings?


----------



## BigAkoya

etoupebirkin said:


> I have the BTF WG / Turquoise ring and I like it a great deal. I wear it with Sweet Alhambra WG turquoise earrings an the Magic WG turquoise pendant and it looks lovely as a set. But I would not get the bracelet.


That sounds like a lovely set.  Did you try the bracelet?  It might look fabulous on you. 
Here is a photo for inspiration.  I fell in love with her turquoise set... the dot earrings, bracelet, and BTF ring.  It's so fabulous on her, and I thought certainly it will look fabulous on me too!        Nope... not fabulous on Big Akoya.


----------



## DS2006

A bottle of Red said:


> Can they change the posts for you? Such a shame not to wear them


I actually sent them in because the La Pousette backs just didn't work for me, plus I had the problem with getting the posts through my lobes. I assumed they'd replace the posts and backs, but they sent them back with the original posts and large butterfly backs. The backs are great. But at this point, I'd probably have to pay for new posts. I honestly just haven't worn them since they were returned to me (or at all, for that matter).


BigAkoya said:


> Maybe sell them, cut your losses, and use the money toward something else?  If you want turquoise, maybe the Sweets?  Or is that too small for you?  Or... put the funds toward a WG MOP 20 or Perlee Clover.
> 
> I've purchased earrings that were difficult to wear or didn't look right on my ears.  I just got rid of them; I hated looking at them and seeing the money I wasted.  They are now gone!  Out of my sight!  I didn't waste any money!  What earrings?


I probably should let them go rather than try to get new posts. There must be people who don't have the problem I have or else they would have changed them by now!  The only thing is, I got them to change the backs to large butterfly backs which I vastly prefer, but someone else might not want those. So I am not exactly sure how it would work out.


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> I actually sent them in because the La Pousette backs just didn't work for me, plus I had the problem with getting the posts through my lobes. I assumed they'd replace the posts and backs, but they sent them back with the original posts and large butterfly backs. The backs are great. But at this point, I'd probably have to pay for new posts. I honestly just haven't worn them since they were returned to me (or at all, for that matter).
> 
> I probably should let them go rather than try to get new posts. There must be people who don't have the problem I have or else they would have changed them by now!  The only thing is, I got them to change the backs to large butterfly backs which I vastly prefer, but someone else might not want those. So I am not exactly sure how it would work out.


I think you can get longer posts for free.  I had to send in my Lotus earrings three times as every time they fixed one thing, they messed up something else.  One of those times, they gave me a longer posts which I do not want as they stuck out so far it looked goofy.  All this was done free, so if you still like the earrings, I would ask them to give you a longer post.  

If you no longer like them and want to sell them, I would just ask to swap back to the La Pousette.  I think it would be worth doing even if you have to pay for the backs.  That way, the earrings will be in its original form and ready for sale.   

My guess is some buyers are super picky about anything custom for fear they are fake (e.g. different backs, soldered post), so you will get more money if you switch it back to the original La Pousette.  

This is also a good time to sell as everyone is now getting brainwashed by VCA on Couleurs, so there will be lots of excitement and increased demand in the resale market.


----------



## DS2006

BigAkoya said:


> I think you can get longer posts for free.  I had to send in my Lotus earrings three times as every time they fixed one thing, they messed up something else.  One of those times, they gave me a longer posts which I do not want as they stuck out so far it looked goofy.  All this was done free, so if you still like the earrings, I would ask them to give you a longer post.
> 
> If you no longer like them and want to sell them, I would just ask to swap back to the La Pousette.  I think it would be worth doing even if you have to pay for the backs.  That way, the earrings will be in its original form and ready for sale.
> 
> My guess is some buyers are super picky about anything custom for fear they are fake (e.g. different backs, soldered post), so you will get more money if you switch it back to the original La Pousette.
> 
> This is also a good time to sell as everyone is now getting brainwashed by VCA on Couleurs, so there will be lots of excitement and increased demand in the resale market.


Good idea about getting the other backs back!  These posts do not screw in like Alhambra earrings, so they are already totally soldered into the back of the earring. I assume that is why they didn't change the posts as I expected. They are basically in new condition, so maybe someone would want them. I'll check with my SA regarding switching the backs.


----------



## nicole0612

etoupebirkin said:


> I have the BTF WG / Turquoise ring and I like it a great deal. I wear it with Sweet Alhambra WG turquoise earrings an the Magic WG turquoise pendant and it looks lovely as a set. But I would not get the bracelet.


I love the BTF ring as well! It is by far my favorite piece and if it is released in more stone options I would purchase it.


----------



## BigAkoya

DS2006 said:


> Good idea about getting the other backs back!  These posts do not screw in like Alhambra earrings, so they are already totally soldered into the back of the earring. I assume that is why they didn't change the posts as I expected. They are basically in new condition, so maybe someone would want them. I'll check with my SA regarding switching the backs.


Oh right!  They are not height adjustable.  Then yes, I would not deal with them anymore to make them work.  I would just sell them. 
It's a great time to sell with the new Perlee Couleurs launch.  You are getting free marketing from VCA on these earrings!


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

I hope the WG guilloche ends up being more impressive, if it actually happens...


----------



## DS2006

Another article on the new Perlee pieces...









						Van Cleef & Arpels “Perlée Collection” introduces new gold beads that symbolize Maison | FASHION - Oorain Bowoo
					

Van Cleef & Arpels continues the Perlée collection's themes of playfulness and dynamism with its sig




					oorainbowoo.tokyo


----------



## Yssie

lynne_ross said:


> I was also really surprised to see them use coral… not sure what they are thinking there.



I grew up in Queensland Australia. Coral is about as controversial as ivory!

The VCA stone info pages almost always give sourcing details… Not for coral, however. I wonder why? I’ll be texting my SA tomorrow to ask for more info. 








						Coral - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

An organic material, coral is prized by the Maison for its myriad hues, which range from white to the brightest red, often exhibiting delicate tones of dusty rose and orange. Whether fashioned into beads or custom cut for setting, coral imparts a warm radiance in Van Cleef & Arpels High Jewelry...




					www.vancleefarpels.com


----------



## cartiergod

How is this vintage Alhambra longer than 42cm? All I could find is magic with this length. Can you help please as I’m looking for a black one like this. Thanks


----------



## eternallove4bag

DS2006 said:


> Another article on the new Perlee pieces...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Van Cleef & Arpels “Perlée Collection” introduces new gold beads that symbolize Maison | FASHION - Oorain Bowoo
> 
> 
> Van Cleef & Arpels continues the Perlée collection's themes of playfulness and dynamism with its sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oorainbowoo.tokyo


Thank you for sharing this @DS2006 I know I said I wasn’t a fan of the new pieces  and I still am not  BUT, am I the only crazy one here wanting to try that 5 row RG ring with rubies? Who am I?


----------



## jenayb

I don't get the new Perlee line at all - perhaps it's just me. 

The 5 row rings look like every grandpa's wedding ring ever. 

(Love you, @eternallove4bag -  I know you want to try the ring.  )


----------



## eternallove4bag

jenaywins said:


> I don't get the new Perlee line at all - perhaps it's just me.
> 
> The 5 row rings look like every grandpa's wedding ring ever.
> 
> (Love you, @eternallove4bag -  I know you want to try the ring.  )


Darn it girl! I realllllllyyyyy want to try this ring


----------



## jenayb

eternallove4bag said:


> Darn it girl! I realllllllyyyyy want to try this ring



Try it, babe!! Just please. Don't blame me if you can't unsee.....


----------



## nicole0612

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you for sharing this @DS2006 I know I said I wasn’t a fan of the new pieces  and I still am not  BUT, am I the only crazy one here wanting to try that 5 row RG ring with rubies? Who am I?


I love the 5 row also! I’m sure it will be a pretty penny though. I also like the simple pendants, but I wish there were something to match with them other than the statement bracelets/watches.


----------



## nicole0612

cartiergod said:


> How is this vintage Alhambra longer than 42cm? All I could find is magic with this length. Can you help please as I’m looking for a black one like this. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587239


Are you sure this is VCA? The chain does not look like it in length or in detail.


----------



## eternallove4bag

jenaywins said:


> Try it, babe!! Just please. Don't blame me if you can't unsee.....


Okay, if I hate it, you can torture me with ‘I told you so…’


----------



## eternallove4bag

nicole0612 said:


> I love the 5 row also! I’m sure it will be a pretty penny though. I also like the simple pendants, but I wish there were something to match with them other than the statement bracelets/watches.


I was really hoping the price point would be friendlier for our wallets but if it’s not then it will be an easy pass. I wonder why they wouldn’t make the pendants with matching earrings. In fact, I am bummed because I didn’t see any perlee earrings and I was hoping for a couple of options at the very least.


----------



## nicole0612

eternallove4bag said:


> I was really hoping the price point would be friendlier for our wallets but if it’s not then it will be an easy pass. I wonder why they wouldn’t make the pendants with matching earrings. In fact, I am bummed because I didn’t see any perlee earrings and I was hoping for a couple of options at the very least.


I agree. They have introduced new Perlee earrings, but the use of the word “new” is a stretch. They are basically the same old Pave Perlee studs but oval-shaped instead of round!


----------



## lisawhit

nicole0612 said:


> I agree. They have introduced new Perlee earrings, but the use of the word “new” is a stretch. They are basically the same old Pave Perlee studs but oval-shaped instead of round!
> 
> View attachment 5587361


I actually like these...


----------



## nicole0612

lisawhit said:


> I actually like these...


Now that I think about it, they may sit on the years better than the round version. I adore the round version I must say.


----------



## eternallove4bag

nicole0612 said:


> I agree. They have introduced new Perlee earrings, but the use of the word “new” is a stretch. They are basically the same old Pave Perlee studs but oval-shaped instead of round!
> 
> View attachment 5587361


Totally forgot about these and you are right, the moment I saw the pics I was thinking the same that’s it’s the same pave perlee ones in oval rather than it being round!


----------



## kelsenia

does anyone here own the long, 12- motif YG lucky necklace? I saw it in the store the other day and fell in love, but wondered how others felt about wearability of the necklace/how it fits in their collections.


----------



## cartiergod

nicole0612 said:


> Are you sure this is VCA? The chain does not look like it in length or in detail.


It’s worn by a popular soccer player jack grealish, so I’m assuming it’s real. Could it be that you can buy a longer necklace and charm separately?


----------



## nicole0612

cartiergod said:


> It’s worn by a popular soccer player jack grealish, so I’m assuming it’s real. Could it be that you can buy a longer necklace and charm separately?


Not for the vintage necklace style, but I suppose a person could have an outside jeweler attach a different chain outside of VCA.


----------



## innerpeace85

nicole0612 said:


> I agree. They have introduced new Perlee earrings, but the use of the word “new” is a stretch. They are basically the same old Pave Perlee studs but oval-shaped instead of round!
> 
> View attachment 5587361


Gosh I am so disappointed with these earrings! I was hoping for some thin version of Perlee hoops and this is such a letdown!


----------



## innerpeace85

lolakitten said:


> Hi all, i saw this posted on IG this morning from Blessvch
> 
> View attachment 5583735
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583736


My wallet is happy! They rejected my SO request for Lapis VA earrings and then they came out with these pieces?!


----------



## chiaoapple

DS2006 said:


> Another article on the new Perlee pieces...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Van Cleef & Arpels “Perlée Collection” introduces new gold beads that symbolize Maison | FASHION - Oorain Bowoo
> 
> 
> Van Cleef & Arpels continues the Perlée collection's themes of playfulness and dynamism with its sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oorainbowoo.tokyo


Thanks for sharing this! I am most interested to see the toi et moi watches, as the style was never available when I wanted to try on. Definitely agree that nothing jumped out as a ”wow”, but let’s see how the pieces look in person and on a body…


----------



## cartiergod

cartiergod said:


> How is this vintage Alhambra longer than 42cm? All I could find is magic with this length. Can you help please as I’m looking for a black one like this. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587239


Help with this please guys!


----------



## lynne_ross

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you for sharing this @DS2006 I know I said I wasn’t a fan of the new pieces  and I still am not  BUT, am I the only crazy one here wanting to try that 5 row RG ring with rubies? Who am I?


I like the 5 row rings too. I have 5 stacking rings that I bought last treat that look so good worn all together on one finger. I actually worn them yesterday on my middle finger. 3 are diamond and 2 are rainbow sapphire. I just don’t think I am willing to pay vca prices for that look.


----------



## lynne_ross

eternallove4bag said:


> I was really hoping the price point would be friendlier for our wallets but if it’s not then it will be an easy pass. I wonder why they wouldn’t make the pendants with matching earrings. In fact, I am bummed because I didn’t see any perlee earrings and I was hoping for a couple of options at the very least.


Same! All I want is lapis perlee earrings. They make the tq why can’t they make lapis!


----------



## kelsenia

cartiergod said:


> Help with this please guys!


VCA doesn’t do pendants that long. I don’t think they will even extend them that long either, max is 2 in. 
So either he took it to an external jeweler and got it on a new chain, or it’s fake.


----------



## DS2006

innerpeace85 said:


> Gosh I am so disappointed with these earrings! I was hoping for some thin version of Perlee hoops and this is such a letdown!


I have heard a credible rumor that some kind of hoops will be in the collection. Not sure what style, though!


chiaoapple said:


> Thanks for sharing this! I am most interested to see the toi et moi watches, as the style was never available when I wanted to try on. Definitely agree that nothing jumped out as a ”wow”, but let’s see how the pieces look in person and on a body…


Yes, I am sure there are probably more pieces...so it may be worth waiting before we dismiss it all!


lynne_ross said:


> Same! All I want is lapis perlee earrings. They make the tq why can’t they make lapis!


I know! The only thing I can think of is that they KNOW lapis earrings would sell like crazy (more than that pendant and bracelet), so perhaps they don't have a large enough supply to meet that demand??? Otherwise they'd sell far more of the earrings.


----------



## DS2006

cartiergod said:


> Help with this please guys!


Looks like a different chain to me (or the whole thing is fake as kelsenia said).


----------



## Minich

lynne_ross said:


> I like the 5 row rings too. I have 5 stacking rings that I bought last treat that look so good worn all together on one finger. I actually worn them yesterday on my middle finger. 3 are diamond and 2 are rainbow sapphire. I just don’t think I am willing to pay vca prices for that look.


This sounds like a beautiful ring stack! Would love to see a picture if you were so inclined


----------



## mikimoto007

kelsenia said:


> VCA doesn’t do pendants that long. I don’t think they will even extend them that long either, max is 2 in.
> So either he took it to an external jeweler and got it on a new chain, or it’s fake.



I've extended by 4 inches before. My SA always phones to get approval for it, but it's never been a problem.


----------



## kelsenia

mikimoto007 said:


> I've extended by 4 inches before. My SA always phones to get approval for it, but it's never been a problem.


But even then, there is no way that that is 4 in. I also agree @DS2006 with the chain looking different, but it’s only one photo so it’s hard to determine. Ive gotten 3 in approved before but it’s not a standard alteration.


----------



## mikimoto007

kelsenia said:


> But even then, there is no way that that is 4 in. I also agree @DS2006 with the chain looking different, but it’s only one photo so it’s hard to determine. Ive gotten 3 in approved before but it’s not a standard alteration.



Oh, yes, sorry I wasn't commenting on the picture, I wouldn't be able to identify the different chain, I'm just saying its possible to get it extended above  the standard 2 inches.


----------



## kelsenia

mikimoto007 said:


> Oh, yes, sorry I wasn't commenting on the picture, I wouldn't be able to identify the different chain, I'm just saying its possible to get it extended above  the standard 2 inches.


I actually think it would be good if they offered 3-4in as standard. For me, 2in extension makes the pendants actually wearable, without that extra length they are chokers on me, i don’t know if you have the same issue. But 3-4in would be nice since it allow for varying lengths. My sa has said it’s because once pendants get too long they don’t look good, but considering the differences in all of our bodies/necks (especially if any men wear them!) it seems like a reasonable accommodation.


----------



## Chanelconvert

cartiergod said:


> Help with this please guys!


You can go to the shop and ask them to extend the length for however long you want. You just pay the difference after the 3 cm complimentary length.


----------



## lynne_ross

Minich said:


> This sounds like a beautiful ring stack! Would love to see a picture if you were so inclined


I will try to remember to post a picture.


----------



## mikimoto007

kelsenia said:


> I actually think it would be good if they offered 3-4in as standard. For me, 2in extension makes the pendants actually wearable, without that extra length they are chokers on me, i don’t know if you have the same issue. But 3-4in would be nice since it allow for varying lengths. My sa has said it’s because once pendants get too long they don’t look good, but considering the differences in all of our bodies/necks (especially if any men wear them!) it seems like a reasonable accommodation.



I mean, I think they'll allow if you ask, hit its not offered per se. I actually like an pendant to hang a bit lower so it doesn't sit in the hollow of my neck.


----------



## lynne_ross

Minich said:


> This sounds like a beautiful ring stack! Would love to see a picture if you were so inclined


Wore again today and just took a picture though it is getting dark here. Got some vca in picture to stay on topic!


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> Same! All I want is lapis perlee earrings. They make the tq why can’t they make lapis!


Agreed @lynne_ross ! I am not ready to pay the premium VCA charges for the ring unless it’s so spectacular in person that all rational thought flies out of my brains when I try them because it ends up being so darn gorgeous. This, I very much doubt will happen so my wallet is safe for now. But, now I am curious to see it they are coming out with more pieces that have not yet be reported because someone told me perlee hoop earrings are being launched in different sizes. I don’t know how true the intel is though. Will believe it when I see it.


----------



## eternallove4bag

lynne_ross said:


> I will try to remember to post a picture.





lynne_ross said:


> Wore again today and just took a picture though it is getting dark here. Got some vca in picture to stay on topic!
> 
> View attachment 5588376


This is so pretty! I love the ring stack!


----------



## Minich

lynne_ross said:


> Wore again today and just took a picture though it is getting dark here. Got some vca in picture to stay on topic!
> 
> View attachment 5588376


Oh my…SO gorgeous! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## rosebean

lynne_ross said:


> Wore again today and just took a picture though it is getting dark here. Got some vca in picture to stay on topic!
> 
> View attachment 5588376


What eye candies! Perfect to start the friday off.


----------



## Fabfashion

Happy Friday! I’m wondering if anyone has a SA in Toronto they could recommend? I heard that stock is in short supply and thought it may be easier to talk to an actual SA. The boutique is about an hour away from me and I’m not sure about ordering online. 

I’m finally back to looking at a few VCA pieces. I popped in here earlier this year before my trip to Hawaii. Didn’t find anything at the Honolulu boutique while I was there. Ended up getting a Rolex and another Cartier Love bracelet instead. Then we lost our beloved Maltese dog suddenly in early May which left me so heartbroken. Then a week later, I lost my new Love bracelet and it was only the 4th time wearing it (well, not lost as so much as it fell off!!!). Luckily, the 2 separate pieces were returned to me by good samaritans a week later—I posted my incredulous experience on the Cartier forum. So now that I’m finally getting over my PTSD and my bday and my twin girls’ birthday are coming up, I thought VCA jewelry may just be the thing we (I) need. May be sweet Alhambra pendants for the girls and either vintage Alhambra pendant or 5 motifs bracelet for me. I just need some good positive vibes for a change.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Okay, so update on the new perlee releases. There is definitely going to be the perlee hoops in two sizes in all three golds. The small size is USD 3850 and the large size is USD 7550. The ring I was eyeing with the rubies is USD 12,400 which is not cheap so @lynne_ross we have to see if it’s really worth that price.


----------



## innerpeace85

eternallove4bag said:


> Okay, so update on the new perlee releases. There is definitely going to be the perlee hoops in two sizes in all three golds. The small size is USD 3850 and the large size is USD 7550. The ring I was eyeing with the rubies is USD 12,400 which is not cheap so @lynne_ross we have to see if it’s really worth that price.


Do you have pics please?


----------



## glamourbag

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Friday! I’m wondering if anyone has a SA in Toronto they could recommend? I heard that stock is in short supply and thought it may be easier to talk to an actual SA. The boutique is about an hour away from me and I’m not sure about ordering online.
> 
> I’m finally back to looking at a few VCA pieces. I popped in here earlier this year before my trip to Hawaii. Didn’t find anything at the Honolulu boutique while I was there. Ended up getting a Rolex and another Cartier Love bracelet instead. Then we lost our beloved Maltese dog suddenly in early May which left me so heartbroken. Then a week later, I lost my new Love bracelet and it was only the 4th time wearing it (well, not lost as so much as it fell off!!!). Luckily, the 2 separate pieces were returned to me by good samaritans a week later—I posted my incredulous experience on the Cartier forum. So now that I’m finally getting over my PTSD and my bday and my twin girls’ birthday are coming up, I thought VCA jewelry may just be the thing we (I) need. May be sweet Alhambra pendants for the girls and either vintage Alhambra pendant or 5 motifs bracelet for me. I just need some good positive vibes for a change.


I will PM you.


----------



## EpiFanatic

kelsenia said:


> VCA doesn’t do pendants that long. I don’t think they will even extend them that long either, max is 2 in.
> So either he took it to an external jeweler and got it on a new chain, or it’s fake.


I’m guessing external jeweler assuming it’s real.


----------



## lynne_ross

Fabfashion said:


> Happy Friday! I’m wondering if anyone has a SA in Toronto they could recommend? I heard that stock is in short supply and thought it may be easier to talk to an actual SA. The boutique is about an hour away from me and I’m not sure about ordering online.
> 
> I’m finally back to looking at a few VCA pieces. I popped in here earlier this year before my trip to Hawaii. Didn’t find anything at the Honolulu boutique while I was there. Ended up getting a Rolex and another Cartier Love bracelet instead. Then we lost our beloved Maltese dog suddenly in early May which left me so heartbroken. Then a week later, I lost my new Love bracelet and it was only the 4th time wearing it (well, not lost as so much as it fell off!!!). Luckily, the 2 separate pieces were returned to me by good samaritans a week later—I posted my incredulous experience on the Cartier forum. So now that I’m finally getting over my PTSD and my bday and my twin girls’ birthday are coming up, I thought VCA jewelry may just be the thing we (I) need. May be sweet Alhambra pendants for the girls and either vintage Alhambra pendant or 5 motifs bracelet for me. I just need some good positive vibes for a change.


Sorry to hear about all the heartache. All the SAs in the Toronto store are lovely. I lost all my contacts but I suggest just calling the store and speaking to an SA. They may have very low stock so may need to wait to purchase.


----------



## lynne_ross

eternallove4bag said:


> Okay, so update on the new perlee releases. There is definitely going to be the perlee hoops in two sizes in all three golds. The small size is USD 3850 and the large size is USD 7550. The ring I was eyeing with the rubies is USD 12,400 which is not cheap so @lynne_ross we have to see if it’s really worth that price.


Ohh any more details on the hoops? 
I can’t get the ‘looks like everyone grandpa’s wedding ring’ out of my head but I adored my grandpas (especially my Italian grandpa who wore large gold rings) so that was a positive comment for me haha!


----------



## Fabfashion

glamourbag said:


> I will PM you.


Thanks so much, @glamourbag!


----------



## Fabfashion

lynne_ross said:


> Sorry to hear about all the heartache. All the SAs in the Toronto store are lovely. I lost all my contacts but I suggest just calling the store and speaking to an SA. They may have very low stock so may need to wait to purchase.


Thank you, @lynne_ross! I’ll reach out to them. Would love to try things on but last May I was at the mall where the boutique is located and they didn’t look like they had anything in the window at all. I saw some pendants online but a little reluctant to order without seeing it in person first.


----------



## eternallove4bag

innerpeace85 said:


> Do you have pics please?





lynne_ross said:


> Ohh any more details on the hoops?
> I can’t get the ‘looks like everyone grandpa’s wedding ring’ out of my head but I adored my grandpas (especially my Italian grandpa who wore large gold rings) so that was a positive comment for me haha!


The perlee hoops are exactly the same as the ones that VCA used to carry earlier. Just that now, there are two sizes available in it. I do like the smaller size but feel it’s redundant with my clash earrings. I just wish they had put diamonds on the hoop earrings.


----------



## Minich

Ok ladies - I have been very loyal to my Las Vegas SA, but am suffering from some FOMO when it comes to that in person experience. Would be very grateful for any NYC SA recommendations - thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

eternallove4bag said:


> The perlee hoops are exactly the same as the ones that VCA used to carry earlier. Just that now, there are two sizes available in it. I do like the smaller size but feel it’s redundant with my clash earrings. I just wish they had put diamonds on the hoop earrings.


I think the clash are slightly more of a statement earring, and the perlee hoops should be very subtle. I definitely think there is place for both!


----------



## glamourbag

Fabfashion said:


> Thank you, @lynne_ross! I’ll reach out to them. Would love to try things on but last May I was at the mall where the boutique is located and they didn’t look like they had anything in the window at all. I saw some pendants online but a little reluctant to order without seeing it in person first.


It's always worth a peek inside. There is always one or two gems in there. Sometimes it hasn't made it out to the front yet but never hesitate to ask because they have more than just what is in the display cases. I'm interested in seeing what they have done with the renovations. Just as a reminder for anyone - they were closed as of July 31 through the August 17th. Good luck and happy shopping.


----------



## glamourbag

eternallove4bag said:


> The perlee hoops are exactly the same as the ones that VCA used to carry earlier. Just that now, there are two sizes available in it. I do like the smaller size but feel it’s redundant with my clash earrings. I just wish they had put diamonds on the hoop earrings.


They did for the Clash, diidnt they? https://www.cartier.com/en-us/jewelry/earrings/clash-de-cartier-earrings-diamonds-CRN8515173.html. Not sure if those are they same size you like though...and I think the Perlee ones were more diamond detailed if I recall but....
Well...if VCA does the Perlee hoops with the diamonds (I remember them and they are so pretty), then all the more reason to get a pair.


----------



## eternallove4bag

nicole0612 said:


> I think the clash are slightly more of a statement earring, and the perlee hoops should be very subtle. I definitely think there is place for both!


Enabler  @nicole0612


glamourbag said:


> They did for the Clash, diidnt they? https://www.cartier.com/en-us/jewelry/earrings/clash-de-cartier-earrings-diamonds-CRN8515173.html. Not sure if those are they same size you like though...and I think the Perlee ones were more diamond detailed if I recall but....
> Well...if VCA does the Perlee hoops with the diamonds (I remember them and they are so pretty), then all the more reason to get a pair.


I have the clash earrings without the diamonds because I feel like with diamonds the beauty of the clash design gets lost. The perlee hoops that VCA is launching on 25th August (or 1st September) are the plain ones. Looks almost the same as these (got an old picture of it online. These are not pics of the actual earrings being launched).




If VCA had done the diamonds version it would have been a no-brainer for me! I would be knocking over some doors to get to the store on launch day @glamourbag


----------



## lynne_ross

Has anyone had a diamond fall out of their vca piece? I noticed today one of the diamonds are missing on my frivole pave earrings. Will message my local SA to see what she advices but I hope vca addresses it quickly…


----------



## krawford

For those who have had Perlee hoops in the past, are they comfortable in the ear?  Are the post thick?


----------



## A bottle of Red

lynne_ross said:


> Has anyone had a diamond fall out of their vca piece? I noticed today one of the diamonds are missing on my frivole pave earrings. Will message my local SA to see what she advices but I hope vca addresses it quickly…


Oh no how awful; please tell us what SA says


----------



## DS2006

eternallove4bag said:


> Enabler  @nicole0612
> 
> I have the clash earrings without the diamonds because I feel like with diamonds the beauty of the clash design gets lost. The perlee hoops that VCA is launching on 25th August (or 1st September) are the plain ones. Looks almost the same as these (got an old picture of it online. These are not pics of the actual earrings being launched).
> 
> View attachment 5589076
> 
> 
> If VCA had done the diamonds version it would have been a no-brainer for me! I would be knocking over some doors to get to the store on launch day @glamourbag


Gosh, if the smaller size of these is $3850, I think that's a significant amount more than they used to be!


----------



## lulu-47

Does anybody have contact details of an SA in San Francisco and/ or Las Vegas that they would mind sharing please?
My husband needs a new wedding band and wants his own little piece of VCA (we’re usually always there for me ).
We’ve found one he likes but where we live it’s completely out of stock. We’re coming on holiday to the US in the next months and I thought I might contact an SA before we arrive to see if we can find him one while we’re there!


----------



## sjunky13

DS2006 said:


> Gosh, if the smaller size of these is $3850, I think that's a significant amount more than they used to be!


The last price for them was $2950. They held steady at $2850 for a long time. I would hope the new ones would have a slight change for 1k increase!


----------



## lynne_ross

sjunky13 said:


> The last price for them was $2950. They held steady at $2850 for a long time. I would hope the new ones would have a slight change for 1k increase!


I was wondering the same too. Found the old price on here from 2021 and 1k increase must mean design change.


----------



## sjunky13

lynne_ross said:


> I was wondering the same too. Found the old price on here from 2021 and 1k increase must mean design change.


I would hope so! But look at Chanel, lol. 
I am interested in the hoops, hope we get something special.


----------



## Liz86000

eternallove4bag said:


> Enabler  @nicole0612
> 
> I have the clash earrings without the diamonds because I feel like with diamonds the beauty of the clash design gets lost. The perlee hoops that VCA is launching on 25th August (or 1st September) are the plain ones. Looks almost the same as these (got an old picture of it online. These are not pics of the actual earrings being launched).
> 
> View attachment 5589076
> 
> 
> If VCA had done the diamonds version it would have been a no-brainer for me! I would be knocking over some doors to get to the store on launch day @glamourbag


I really hope we will have Perlée hoops that look like these, they're gorgeous !


----------



## lisawhit

krawford said:


> For those who have had Perlee hoops in the past, are they comfortable in the ear?  Are the post thick?


they are pretty much my everyday earrings....love them and so comfortable


----------



## sassification

etoupebirkin said:


> My wallet is safe.


 
Ditto! Lol! I find there is nothing that I want to buy from VCa at the moment that suits my lifestyle. Im kinda moving over to Cartier...... hmmm.. i sold my previous only Cartier piece and now just bought one back.


----------



## Rockysmom

krawford said:


> For those who have had Perlee hoops in the past, are they comfortable in the ear?  Are the post thick?


I had the large ones and returned them. They were way too heavy.


----------



## snnysmm

I cannot find our old posts about jewelry cases!  I keep scrolling back, but to no avail… lol

Thank you for your tips about using VCA/bag boxes to organize the boxes/travel cases that come with our pieces.  It helped tremendously and my closet is a lot more organized now!

I finally organized my pieces in my new jewelry case and I have a question.

I got the medium size thinking it is more than enough.  My collection is small and I am only hoping to add a few more pieces to what I already have.  Well… my case is already full with the pieces that I have now!

My question is… should I get the large size (only because it’s on sale now lol) knowing I will add more pieces and need a bigger size or just do with what I have?  I could give this medium size to my mom.  I am conflicted — I don’t need the bigger size now, it works for my current situation, but I will need to upgrade in the future.


----------



## BigAkoya

cyoo1234 said:


> I cannot find our old posts about jewelry cases!  I keep scrolling back, but to no avail… lol
> 
> Thank you for your tips about using VCA/bag boxes to organize the boxes/travel cases that come with our pieces.  It helped tremendously and my closet is a lot more organized now!
> 
> I finally organized my pieces in my new jewelry case and I have a question.
> 
> I got the medium size thinking it is more than enough.  My collection is small and I am only hoping to add a few more pieces to what I already have.  Well… my case is already full with the pieces that I have now!
> 
> My question is… should I get the large size (only because it’s on sale now lol) knowing I will add more pieces and need a bigger size or just do with what I have?  I could give this medium size to my mom.  I am conflicted — I don’t need the bigger size now, it works for my current situation, but I will need to upgrade in the future.


Hi!  I'm not quite sure who you are asking, but I have an opinion on jewelry boxes!    

I would get the large.  Why?
You will certainly get more pieces in the future, and even if you add one new piece, you may want to rearrange! 
The ability to rearrange is key for me, and having extra space allows you to organize your pieces exactly where you want to place them.

For example, I organize my pieces by collection.  Using VCA as an example, my Alhambras are buddies together, my Frivoles are together, and Lotus is together.  If I add a new piece, I would want that new piece to be in the same "section" which means I may need to rearrange a bit and make room for the kid in town.  I like for them to hang out together in my jewelry box.  
When putting on my jewelry, it also makes it easier for me to look at the pieces I have by collection.

I do not just want to put my newly acquired piece in "any available slot."  If you are already tight on space, you'll end up with a piece stuck out there, somewhere and not near the collection.  For me, I would rather have extra space to allow for growth and more importantly, for organization of your collections.

I hope that makes sense and helps.

P.S.  If Wolf is on sale, not sure if you travel a lot, but I purchased the Maria Medium Travel Zip Box in Mustard Yellow to go with my Maria Small Cube.  I'm glad I got the set.  You may want to think about travel cases too... just a thought given there seems to be a sale (I got mine during the Saks 20% off sale).


----------



## snnysmm

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I'm not quite sure who you are asking, but I have an opinion on jewelry boxes!
> 
> I would get the large.  Why?
> You will certainly get more pieces in the future, and even if you add one new piece, you may want to rearrange!
> The ability to rearrange is key for me, and having extra space allows you to organize your pieces exactly where you want to place them.
> 
> For example, I organize my pieces by collection.  Using VCA as an example, my Alhambras are buddies together, my Frivoles are together, and Lotus is together.  If I add a new piece, I would want that new piece to be in the same "section" which means I may need to rearrange a bit and make room for the kid in town.  I like for them to hang out together in my jewelry box.
> When putting on my jewelry, it also makes it easier for me to look at the pieces I have by collection.
> 
> I do not just want to put my newly acquired piece in "any available slot."  If you are already tight on space, you'll end up with a piece stuck out there, somewhere and not near the collection.  For me, I would rather have extra space to allow for growth and more importantly, for organization of your collections.
> 
> I hope that makes sense and helps.
> 
> P.S.  If Wolf is on sale, not sure if you travel a lot, but I purchased the Maria Medium Travel Zip Box in Mustard Yellow to go with my Maria Small Cube.  I'm glad I got the set.  You may want to think about travel cases too... just a thought given there seems to be a sale (I got mine during the Saks 20% off sale).


It was a general question and I always welcome your thoughts!

I am leaning towards getting a new one, which is probably why I asked, haha.  I would also like to organize by collection, so I will probably get another one.  It’s just a bummer that I made a mistake like this, but I will have this jewelry box for a long time so it is worth it I think.


----------



## eternallove4bag

DS2006 said:


> Gosh, if the smaller size of these is $3850, I think that's a significant amount more than they used to be!


I am bummed at how much the prices went up by @DS2006


----------



## eternallove4bag

Liz86000 said:


> I really hope we will have Perlée hoops that look like these, they're gorgeous !


I just wish that they had kept the old prices on them @Liz86000


----------



## BigAkoya

cyoo1234 said:


> It was a general question and I always welcome your thoughts!
> 
> I am leaning towards getting a new one, which is probably why I asked, haha.  I would also like to organize by collection, so I will probably get another one.  It’s just a bummer that I made a mistake like this, but I will have this jewelry box for a long time so it is worth it I think.


I think it a wise idea to get a new one.  And no, don't feel bad at all.  You did not make a mistake.  On the contrary, you are ahead of the game!  You now have a medium and a large.. a set!  Purchased on sale!  Before inflation price increases!  Before that color gets discontinued!  Nope... not a bummer... but winner! 

I would personally keep your medium, and my guess is you can find things to store in it.  I store my fine jewelry in my walk-in closet as that is where I get dressed.  However, I also have a jewelry box in my bedroom on my dresser.  I put my "cheap, fun, and souvenir" jewelry there.  Who doesn't have souvenir jewelry or memorabilia?!   A fun shell bracelet from the Carribean?     

I know you mentioned perhaps giving it to your mom.  I know my mom, and if I gave my jewelry box to her, she would take it and thank me. However, I know she would never use nor appreciate it.  My mom is the original granola "what's wrong with using a cardbox box" mom?      And... "save the glass spaghetti jars!"

I hope you keep your medium... I can almost see your set... so lovely!


----------



## DS2006

cyoo1234 said:


> It was a general question and I always welcome your thoughts!
> 
> I am leaning towards getting a new one, which is probably why I asked, haha.  I would also like to organize by collection, so I will probably get another one.  It’s just a bummer that I made a mistake like this, but I will have this jewelry box for a long time so it is worth it I think.


For a different view, I prefer not having most of my best jewelry in the same large box. I have the medium Wolf Caroline jewelry box for my classic platinum/wg and diamond jewelry. Then I have a Stackers box for wg VCA and another for all yg Temple St. Clair. So I just grab the box I need as all the coordinating pieces would normally be in the same box. One advantage is the smaller boxes are not as heavy, and I also usually hide them in different locations in the house when we are away.

So say your current VCA medium box is full. Then get another medium and separate them either by metal color or collection, such as Alhambra, Frivole, etc.


----------



## snnysmm

BigAkoya said:


> I think it a wise idea to get a new one.  And no, don't feel bad at all.  You did not make a mistake.  On the contrary, you are ahead of the game!  You now have a medium and a large.. a set!  Purchased on sale!  Before inflation price increases!  Before that color gets discontinued!  Nope... not a bummer... but winner!
> 
> I would personally keep your medium, and my guess is you can find things to store in it.  I store my fine jewelry in my walk-in closet as that is where I get dressed.  However, I also have a jewelry box in my bedroom on my dresser.  I put my "cheap, fun, and souvenir" jewelry there.  Who doesn't have souvenir jewelry or memorabilia?!   A fun shell bracelet from the Carribean?
> 
> I know you mentioned perhaps giving it to your mom.  I know my mom, and if I gave my jewelry box to her, she would take it and thank me. However, I know she would never use nor appreciate it.  My mom is the original granola "what's wrong with using a cardbox box" mom?      And... "save the glass spaghetti jars!"
> 
> I hope you keep your medium... I can almost see your set... so lovely!


Thank you.  Maybe getting a medium wasn’t a mistake after all!

I really do love the Caroline box.  It is so so well-made and it looks so beautiful.  Pictures do not do it justice.  It has been so nice to organize all my jewelry in one place so I can see what is missing (and I think there is a lot missing!), which will mean my wishlist will keep growing and growing!


----------



## snnysmm

DS2006 said:


> For a different view, I prefer not having most of my best jewelry in the same large box. I have the medium Wolf Caroline jewelry box for my classic platinum/wg and diamond jewelry. Then I have a Stackers box for wg VCA and another for all yg Temple St. Clair. So I just grab the box I need as all the coordinating pieces would normally be in the same box. One advantage is the smaller boxes are not as heavy, and I also usually hide them in different locations in the house when we are away.
> 
> So say your current VCA medium box is full. Then get another medium and separate them either by metal color or collection, such as Alhambra, Frivole, etc.


Thank you for your thoughts!  You have given me something to think about…. And what a great idea, hiding them in different places of the house while you are away!

I definitely don’t want to make this decision lightly, since I don’t want to buy something only to not need it.  It is definitely encouraging me to think about where I see my jewelry collection going in the future and organize them in my head.


----------



## Nurse_Heather

I just received my first order from VCA ever which was an online order. The packaging was quite impressive! I did notice that the “travel pouch” for the bracelet was not included, do they not give these anymore?


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

Nurse_Heather said:


> I just received my first order from VCA ever which was an online order. The packaging was quite impressive! I did notice that the “travel pouch” for the bracelet was not included, do they not give these anymore?



I've had to ask for mine and they sent it within a week or two.


----------



## Nurse_Heather

AnaBeavTheOG said:


> I've had to ask for mine and they sent it within a week or two.


Thank you! I will e-mail them then, great to know!


----------



## kelsenia

Nurse_Heather said:


> Thank you! I will e-mail them then, great to know!


My SA said the US has a super low stock of travel pouches right now. They might not be able to send it to you immediately but they will once back in stock if you email them!


----------



## Nurse_Heather

kelsenia said:


> My SA said the US has a super low stock of travel pouches right now. They might not be able to send it to you immediately but they will once back in stock if you email them!


Ah no wonder! This is good to know, thank you! I e-mailed them and they responded saying they would send one


----------



## JewelryLover101

DS2006 said:


> Good idea about getting the other backs back!  These posts do not screw in like Alhambra earrings, so they are already totally soldered into the back of the earring. I assume that is why they didn't change the posts as I expected. They are basically in new condition, so maybe someone would want them. I'll check with my SA regarding switching the backs.


I know your comment dates back a few weeks, but I have a problem with all of the VCA earring posts as well. I get all of them changed to the longer, thinner posts (the standard posts will actually make my ears bleed, as gross as that is). In any event, I used to have both the mini frivole earrings and sweet turquoise earrings which I recall having posts similar to the perlee posts. They were able to change the posts on them, so I see no reason why they wouldn't change the posts on the perlee earrings. I ultimately sold both pairs for reasons unrelated to comfort, but it would be a shame to sell them before giving the different posts a shot!


----------



## DS2006

JewelryLover101 said:


> I know your comment dates back a few weeks, but I have a problem with all of the VCA earring posts as well. I get all of them changed to the longer, thinner posts (the standard posts will actually make my ears bleed, as gross as that is). In any event, I used to have both the mini frivole earrings and sweet turquoise earrings which I recall having posts similar to the perlee posts. They were able to change the posts on them, so I see no reason why they wouldn't change the posts on the perlee earrings. I ultimately sold both pairs for reasons unrelated to comfort, but it would be a shame to sell them before giving the different posts a shot!


Were the posts on the mini Frivole and sweet turquoise soldered into the flat backs of the earrings or were they the type on vintage Alhambra earrings where the posts can be removed?  I sent the earrings in because I didn't like La Pousette and they sent them back with the same posts and different backs!!! I am just not sure these could easily have the posts replaced. They'd almost need to be made with the correct posts since they are integrated into the back of the earrings.


----------



## JewelryLover101

DS2006 said:


> Were the posts on the mini Frivole and sweet turquoise soldered into the flat backs of the earrings or were they the type on vintage Alhambra earrings where the posts can be removed?  I sent the earrings in because I didn't like La Pousette and they sent them back with the same posts and different backs!!! I am just not sure these could easily have the posts replaced. They'd almost need to be made with the correct posts since they are integrated into the back of the earrings.


I am fairly certain that they were soldered in. I think the removable posts only come on the clip earrings where the posts can be moved into one of two holes.


----------



## BigAkoya

JewelryLover101 said:


> I know your comment dates back a few weeks, but I have a problem with all of the VCA earring posts as well. I get all of them changed to the longer, thinner posts (the standard posts will actually make my ears bleed, as gross as that is). In any event, I used to have both the mini frivole earrings and sweet turquoise earrings which I recall having posts similar to the perlee posts. They were able to change the posts on them, so I see no reason why they wouldn't change the posts on the perlee earrings. I ultimately sold both pairs for reasons unrelated to comfort, but it would be a shame to sell them before giving the different posts a shot!


Our ears are soul mates!  I have the exact same gross bleeding issue.  I swap out all my earrings to the thinner posts (same length though).  I also have them loosen the tension on the clips to allow for some space for my ear piercing to breathe a bit. 
Earrings are always drama for me too.


----------



## JewelryLover101

BigAkoya said:


> Our ears are soul mates!  I have the exact same gross bleeding issue.  I swap out all my earrings to the thinner posts (same length though).  I also have them loosen the tension on the clips to allow for some space for my ear piercing to breathe a bit.
> Earrings are always drama for me too.


It's always so much drama! Yes, the clasps on all of my clip earrings had to be loosened as well (except for the MOP Cosmos for some reason). To be honest, I didn't realize until recently that the thinner posts came in the standard length - I was just told that they have a longer/thinner option. The standard length probably would have been fine in retrospect, but I certainly don't feel like going to the hassle of having them all switched out again


----------



## BigAkoya

JewelryLover101 said:


> It's always so much drama! Yes, the clasps on all of my clip earrings had to be loosened as well (except for the MOP Cosmos for some reason). To be honest, I didn't realize until recently that the thinner posts came in the standard length - I was just told that they have a longer/thinner option. The standard length probably would have been fine in retrospect, but I certainly don't feel like going to the hassle of having them all switched out again


No... skip it.  I had to send in my Lotus earrings three times!  Every time they fixed something, they created a new problem.  
I had asked for the tension to be a bit more looser than they had original done (the posts were already swapped out for the thin, standard length post).  Well, in loosening the tension further, the bench jewelry assumed I had fat earlobes so he also swapped out my thin, standard length post with thin, longer length post.      (no,I don't have fat earlobes and do not need the longer post length.. I just wanted air space so my ear lobes could breathe!)  

So... my Lotus earrings' posts are the longer posts, which annoys me a bit aesthetically.  
However, like you, it's not worth the drama.  I am sick of dealing with the Lotus earrings.  Maybe I'll fix it at one point, but knowing how many changes I do to earring posts, they will probably screw something else up.


----------



## BigAkoya

Duplicate post.  Deleted.


----------



## krawford

BigAkoya said:


> No... skip it.  I had to send in my Lotus earrings three times!  Every time they fixed something, they created a new problem.
> I had asked for the tension to be a bit more looser than they had original done (the posts were already swapped out for the thin, standard length post).  Well, in loosening the tension further, the bench jewelry assumed I had fat earlobes so he also swapped out my thin, standard length post with thin, longer length post.      (no,I don't have fat earlobes and do not need the longer post length.. I just wanted air space so my ear lobes could breathe!)
> 
> So... my Lotus earrings' posts are the longer posts, which annoys me a bit aesthetically.
> However, like you, it's not worth the drama.  I am sick of dealing with the Lotus earrings.  Maybe I'll fix it at one point, but knowing how many changes I do to earring posts, they will probably screw something else up.


Do you think they would change out the post for a thinner post on the new Perlee pearls of gold hoops?  I am hoping to get the small size when they come out.  I have one wonky earlobe and need thin post.


----------



## BigAkoya

krawford said:


> Do you think they would change out the post for a thinner post on the new Perlee pearls of gold hoops?  I am hoping to get the small size when they come out.  I have one wonky earlobe and need thin post.


I am certain they will do it.  Because of my small and wimpy ear piercing (my ears were pierced with a ear-piercing gun at Piercing Pagoda in a mall when I was kid, so my ear piercing is really small and the hole punched is positioned low on the earlobe), I spoke to my SA about my ear issue and purchasing matching earrings to go with pieces. He said VCA will adjust any earring for free, anytime.  Also, per "VCA law"     , the writeup is the same as what my SA told me.  Here is the writeup from the US website.  Note how earclip adjustments are complimentary, even beyond 12 months.








						Jewelry services - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

The Maison offers multiple services to ensure your jewelry creations are optimally maintained.




					www.vancleefarpels.com
				




Keep in mind also for earclip adjustments, there are four options, so I would suggesting dealing with it all at once:
1) Thickness of post (I switch to thinner posts)
2) Length of post (I keep the standard length)
3) Tension of ear clips (I loosen mine to 4mm, not 3mm, not 3.5mm, but 4mm!  If you are picky, you can tell them exactly )
4) Height of post (offered on some earrings such as Alhambra)
I recall though, one person needed the actual clip remade (longer, larger), which that would not be a standard free adjustment.


----------



## WingNut

cyoo1234 said:


> Thank you.  Maybe getting a medium wasn’t a mistake after all!
> 
> I really do love the Caroline box.  It is so so well-made and it looks so beautiful.  Pictures do not do it justice.  It has been so nice to organize all my jewelry in one place so I can see what is missing (and I think there is a lot missing!), which will mean my wishlist will keep growing and growing!


Great choice! I'm going to chime in here and say I just got the extra-large Caroline box. I had the "heritage" one but wanted to get the one with the lustre-loc treatment to keep silver shiny. Love the Caroline! Might even get another one in large or medium so I can keep things "grouped".


----------



## BigAkoya

WingNut said:


> Great choice! I'm going to chime in here and say I just got the extra-large Caroline box. I had the "heritage" one but wanted to get the one with the lustre-loc treatment to keep silver shiny. Love the Caroline! Might even get another one in large or medium so I can keep things "grouped".


OMG!   Also... @cyoo1234
Saks has Caroline on sale at 25% off!   It is today only, so I hope you see this if you are interested.  The code is AUG25SF. 




__





						wolf caroline | SaksFifthAvenue
					

wolf caroline | SaksFifthAvenue




					www.saksfifthavenue.com


----------



## BigAkoya

By the way, Wolf Maria is included too.  I have the Maria Cube and recently purchased the Maria Medium Rectangle Box.  Love it! 





						wolf maria | SaksFifthAvenue
					

wolf maria | SaksFifthAvenue




					www.saksfifthavenue.com


----------



## snnysmm

BigAkoya said:


> OMG!   Also... @cyoo1234
> Saks has Caroline on sale at 25% off!   It is today only, so I hope you see this if you are interested.  The code is AUG25SF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wolf caroline | SaksFifthAvenue
> 
> 
> wolf caroline | SaksFifthAvenue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.saksfifthavenue.com



Thank you so much!!!  But sadly it does not work for me nooooooo.  I’m bummed.

Also… I was looking at the Maria rectangle box, but couldn’t figure out what this strap is for.  Would you please let me know what the purpose of this strap is?  I thought maybe for earrings because of the holes, but I was confused…


----------



## BigAkoya

cyoo1234 said:


> Thank you so much!!!  But sadly it does not work for me nooooooo.  I’m bummed.
> 
> Also… I was looking at the Maria rectangle box, but couldn’t figure out what this strap is for.  Would you please let me know what the purpose of this strap is?  I thought maybe for earrings because of the holes, but I was confused…
> 
> View attachment 5596836


Yes, it is for earrings.  The second bar is for rings.  I don't use either as I put my pieces in pouches.  I also don't use the snap-out bags either.  I just basically just want the box.  I do the same with the Maria Cube; I pull out the detachable pouch and only use the empty cube.

I am so bummed you cannot use the coupon. I guess you don't see this...


----------



## snnysmm

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, it is for earrings.  The second bar is for rings.  I don't use either as I put my pieces in pouches.  I also don't use the snap-out bags either.  I just basically just want the box.  I do the same with the Maria Cube; I pull out the detachable pouch and only use the empty cube.
> 
> I am so bummed you cannot use the coupon. I guess you don't see this...
> View attachment 5596839



Sadly I do not!  Do you have a Saks card or an account?  I do not and maybe it isn’t for the general public yet.


----------



## BigAkoya

cyoo1234 said:


> Sadly I do not!  Do you have a Saks card or an account?  I do not and maybe it isn’t for the general public yet.


Yes, I do have a Saks account and card, but I never use the card.  
Maybe it will be open to everyone in the next day or two.  There are usually sales for Labor Day.  
Now you have me thinking of a reason to buy another box.       I really love these boxes.


----------



## snnysmm

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, I do have a Saks account and card, but I never use the card.
> Maybe it will be open to everyone in the next day or two.  There are usually sales for Labor Day.
> Now you have me thinking of a reason to buy another box.       I really love these boxes.


I hope so!  And I hope it is still available by then!!  Thank you for thinking of me.  And I hope you get another one to organize your collection some more.  It really is s beautifully made and so functional and I have to thank this group for introducing it to me.


----------



## floridamama

I just bought the Maria rectangle case in white as a gift for a friend. She loves the Stephanie gottleib colorful jewelry cases but I’m going to convince her this is the best way using BigAkoyas rationale about luster loc! Also this has so much more space. 

And then I couldn’t help myself and got myself the Maria zip cube in mustard to match my own Maria rectangle case in mustard. I really do wish they had prettier colors though!


----------



## BigAkoya

floridamama said:


> I just bought the Maria rectangle case in white as a gift for a friend. She loves the Stephanie gottleib colorful jewelry cases but I’m going to convince her this is the best way using BigAkoyas rationale about luster loc! Also this has so much more space.
> 
> And then I couldn’t help myself and got myself the Maria zip cube in mustard to match my own Maria rectangle case in mustard. I really do wish they had prettier colors though!


I think youbwill love the Cube!  It’s my favorite for travel. 

We are twins!  I have the Cube and Rectangle box too, in yellow.


----------



## BigAkoya

I love my Cube so much for travel, I want to post my demo photos again.  You can really stuff this little guy!  

The first photo shows how nicely the pouches fit.  The second photo shows all the pouches/pieces I took during one trip.  The last photo shows how they all fit.


----------



## snnysmm

BigAkoya said:


> I love my Cube so much for travel, I want to post my demo photos again.  You can really stuff this little guy!
> 
> The first photo shows how nicely the pouches fit.  The second photo shows all the pouches/pieces I took during one trip.  The last photo shows how they all fit.
> 
> View attachment 5597012
> View attachment 5597013
> View attachment 5597015


This is just so nice and perfect for traveling.  I need it!  I’m tempted to pull the trigger even without the discount, but I will sleep on it haha.

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## WingNut

BigAkoya said:


> I love my Cube so much for travel, I want to post my demo photos again.  You can really stuff this little guy!
> 
> The first photo shows how nicely the pouches fit.  The second photo shows all the pouches/pieces I took during one trip.  The last photo shows how they all fit.
> 
> View attachment 5597012
> View attachment 5597013
> View attachment 5597015


It's because of you that I bought mine and have used it quite a few times already. Actually since I didn't have the VCA travel pouches, I used the accordion-style clear zip pouch it comes with and I even found that extremely useful.


----------



## BigAkoya

WingNut said:


> It's because of you that I bought mine and have used it quite a few times already. Actually since I didn't have the VCA travel pouches, I used the accordion-style clear zip pouch it comes with and I even found that extremely useful.


I’m so glad to hear that. I love sharing my favorite things in case others might like them too.

It’s funny you mentioned the detachable pouches. When I got the Rectangle box, I just immediately removed the pouch without even taking a closer look.  Based on your comment, I thought I should really open it up and take a look.  The pouch is actually laid out really well!

I’m glad to hear you’ve already used yours.  One more item to share in case you missed my earlier post… a travel valet tray! You will never misplace anything in a hotel room.  Plus, valet trays can be so happy to look at.


----------



## WingNut

BigAkoya said:


> I’m so glad to hear that. I love sharing my favorite things in case others might like them too.
> 
> It’s funny you mentioned the detachable pouches. When I got the Rectangle box, I just immediately removed the pouch without even taking a closer look.  Based on your comment, I thought I should really open it up and take a look.  The pouch is actually laid out really well!
> 
> I’m glad to hear you’ve already used yours.  One more item to share in case you missed my earlier post… a travel valet tray! You will never misplace anything in a hotel room.  Plus, valet trays can be so happy to look at.
> 
> View attachment 5597280


I did see that travel valet! It's on my radar, but trying to restrain myself just a little. I do need one eventually because just leaving stuff on hotel counters always makes me nervous.


----------



## iluvmandarins

I also use Wolf cases for my VCA. Gilt has a nice selection (not everything) for a great price. You may need to have a log in to view?


			https://www.gilt.com/brand/WOLF?dsi=BRD-136390958--38c7a8b2-f81e-45be-8ff0-e542fbd69d95&lsi=1d9bc9b1-3fcb-4064-838a-a35d569d6560&orderBy=hightolow&page=1
		


Examples:
WOLFCaroline Medium Leather Jewelry Case
$199.99
WOLFMaria Small Zip Case
$65.99


----------



## rosebean

Happy Saturday!  Hope you are enjoying the beautiful day.

I wanted to try Frivole earrings, but they didn't have earrings, only rings for me to hold next to my ear.  So here are a couple of photos with butterfly and frivole small pave.  I like the butterfly playful look, but somehow frivole just grabs my heart more..so I have put a deposit for the frivole earrings, now second guessing my decision.

May I have your opinions please?  thank you all in advance.

while I was there, I tried the 4 flower frivole ring, it surprised me that how much I liked it, I kind of like it more than the full pave (please ignore my unmanicured hands).


----------



## BigAkoya

rosebean said:


> Happy Saturday!  Hope you are enjoying the beautiful day.
> 
> I wanted to try Frivole earrings, but they didn't have earrings, only rings for me to hold next to my ear.  So here are a couple of photos with butterfly and frivole small pave.  I like the butterfly playful look, but somehow frivole just grabs my heart more..so I have put a deposit for the frivole earrings, now second guessing my decision.
> 
> May I have your opinions please?  thank you all in advance.
> 
> while I was there, I tried the 4 flower frivole ring, it surprised me that how much I liked it, I kind of like it more than the full pave (please ignore my unmanicured hands).
> 
> View attachment 5598469
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598470
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598471
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598472


Well, I am a huge fan of Frivole!  It is my favorite VCA collection.
The petals are angled, 3D, heart shaped petals.  When you actually put the earrings on your ears, the flowers will pop as if they are blooming.

The Frivole is stunning!  It looks great on your ear and the pave BTF ring is gorgeous on you.  I prefer the full pave BTF ring on you. You can dress it up to make it glamorous, or you can dress it down to make it playful.

On the butterfly, there are a lot of people here who love the butterfly collection.
However, I am not one of them.  I have tried to love the butterfly collection, and I have tried it on several times, both the earrings and the BTF ring.  I find it a bit too dainty, girly girl, and a bit young looking.  I know... butterfly lovers are ready to shoot me, but I want to be candid and share my point of view.  For me, I prefer more serious, blingy looking jewelry.  To make it casual, I just wear a striped tee and shorts!  As a matter of fact, as I type this... I am wearing exactly this combo... striped tee, shorts, WG Frivole pave earrings, matching WG Frivoe pave ring.

I vote Frivole pave!  The Frivole design is super artistic, pure art, super gorgeous.
I think you made the right decision!


----------



## rosebean

BigAkoya said:


> Well, I am a huge fan of Frivole!  It is my favorite VCA collection.
> The petals are angled, 3D, heart shaped petals.  When you actually put the earrings on your ears, the flowers will pop as if they are blooming.
> 
> The Frivole is stunning!  It looks great on your ear and the pave BTF ring is gorgeous on you.  I prefer the full pave BTF ring on you. You can dress it up to make it glamorous, or you can dress it down to make it playful.
> 
> On the butterfly, there are a lot of people here who love the butterfly collection.
> However, I am not one of them.  I have tried to love the butterfly collection, and I have tried it on several times, both the earrings and the BTF ring.  I find it a bit too dainty, girly girl, and a bit young looking.  I know... butterfly lovers are ready to shoot me, but I want to be candid and share my point of view.  For me, I prefer more serious, blingy looking jewelry.  To make it casual, I just wear a striped tee and shorts!  As a matter of fact, as I type this... I am wearing exactly this combo... striped tee, shorts, WG Frivole pave earrings, matching WG Frivoe pave ring.
> 
> I vote Frivole pave!  The Frivole design is super artistic, pure art, super gorgeous.
> I think you made the right decision!


thank you @BigAkoya, you always gave your honest opinion with detailed reasons. Your striped tee, shorts/leggings, WG frivole earrings and rings, and your WG clover all together are so chic and stylish, one of a kind. 

the butterfly BTF ring didn't wow me either, I forgot to take a photo while trying it.  they looked a bit dainty as you mentioned. the 4 flower frivole appears have more presence than the butterfly.  Now I am looking forward to hearing back from my SA when to receive them.


----------



## BWM

rosebean said:


> Happy Saturday!  Hope you are enjoying the beautiful day.
> 
> I wanted to try Frivole earrings, but they didn't have earrings, only rings for me to hold next to my ear.  So here are a couple of photos with butterfly and frivole small pave.  I like the butterfly playful look, but somehow frivole just grabs my heart more..so I have put a deposit for the frivole earrings, now second guessing my decision.
> 
> May I have your opinions please?  thank you all in advance.
> 
> while I was there, I tried the 4 flower frivole ring, it surprised me that how much I liked it, I kind of like it more than the full pave (please ignore my unmanicured hands).
> 
> View attachment 5598496
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598497
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598499
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598500


I think both styles look great on you and you can't go wrong with either!

I have tried on both and chose the pave butterfly btf ring first. Hopefully, I plan on getting the pave frivole btf ring later!


----------



## eternallove4bag

rosebean said:


> Happy Saturday!  Hope you are enjoying the beautiful day.
> 
> I wanted to try Frivole earrings, but they didn't have earrings, only rings for me to hold next to my ear.  So here are a couple of photos with butterfly and frivole small pave.  I like the butterfly playful look, but somehow frivole just grabs my heart more..so I have put a deposit for the frivole earrings, now second guessing my decision.
> 
> May I have your opinions please?  thank you all in advance.
> 
> while I was there, I tried the 4 flower frivole ring, it surprised me that how much I liked it, I kind of like it more than the full pave (please ignore my unmanicured hands).
> 
> View attachment 5598496
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598497
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598499
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598500


Everything looks gorgeous on you @rosebean 
How about the butterfly BTF ring and Frivole pave earrings? I honestly love how the Frivole pave earrings makes one’s face glow. And then later, if you like you can add the Frivole four-flowers ring (although personally, I think the Frivole pave BTF ring overshadows the four-flowers one).


----------



## glamourbag

rosebean said:


> Happy Saturday!  Hope you are enjoying the beautiful day.
> 
> I wanted to try Frivole earrings, but they didn't have earrings, only rings for me to hold next to my ear.  So here are a couple of photos with butterfly and frivole small pave.  I like the butterfly playful look, but somehow frivole just grabs my heart more..so I have put a deposit for the frivole earrings, now second guessing my decision.
> 
> May I have your opinions please?  thank you all in advance.
> 
> while I was there, I tried the 4 flower frivole ring, it surprised me that how much I liked it, I kind of like it more than the full pave (please ignore my unmanicured hands).
> 
> View attachment 5598496
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598497
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598499
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598500


They are all beautiful options but between butterfly or frivole earrings - hands down the frivole. They are stunning! AS for the rings they both are lovely. If you want a more daily wear (for most) the mirrored and pave 4 flower might be easier but to make a big statement I say the btf pave.


----------



## rosebean

glamourbag said:


> They are all beautiful options but between butterfly or frivole earrings - hands down the frivole. They are stunning! AS for the rings they both are lovely. If you want a more daily wear (for most) the mirrored and pave 4 flower might be easier but to make a big statement I say the btf pave.





eternallove4bag said:


> Everything looks gorgeous on you @rosebean
> How about the butterfly BTF ring and Frivole pave earrings? I honestly love how the Frivole pave earrings makes one’s face glow. And then later, if you like you can add the Frivole four-flowers ring (although personally, I think the Frivole pave BTF ring overshadows the four-flowers one).


thank you @eternallove4bag @glamourbag  I am glad you both approve the frivole earrings. I love them too. As for the pave ring, definitely more statement piece than the 4 flowers, hence double the price. I will make it on my wishlist next year 


BWM said:


> I think both styles look great on you and you can't go wrong with either!
> 
> I have tried on both and chose the pave butterfly btf ring first. Hopefully, I plan on getting the pave frivole btf ring later!


thank you @BWM, all beautiful pieces, we are just torn on which one comes first  
Hope you get the pave frivole btf ring soon.


----------



## lynne_ross

rosebean said:


> Happy Saturday!  Hope you are enjoying the beautiful day.
> 
> I wanted to try Frivole earrings, but they didn't have earrings, only rings for me to hold next to my ear.  So here are a couple of photos with butterfly and frivole small pave.  I like the butterfly playful look, but somehow frivole just grabs my heart more..so I have put a deposit for the frivole earrings, now second guessing my decision.
> 
> May I have your opinions please?  thank you all in advance.
> 
> while I was there, I tried the 4 flower frivole ring, it surprised me that how much I liked it, I kind of like it more than the full pave (please ignore my unmanicured hands).
> 
> View attachment 5598496
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598497
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598499
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598500


I would personally ask the SA to bring in butterfly earrings to try. You can not get a feel for the look on you with the ring. I have the pave frivole earrings and love them. But I also plan to get the butterfly earrings. The fit of the butterflies is better on me than the frivoles. 
I also prefer the pave btf ring on you vs the 4 flower version. Have more impact. But it really matters what you think.


----------



## diva lee

Hello fellow VCA lovers! I own the pave frivole earrings in yellow gold but I really like the pave frivole earrings in white gold as well. Do you think it’s redundant to own the pave frivole earrings in both yellow gold and white gold? I’d love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

diva lee said:


> Hello fellow VCA lovers! I own the pave frivole earrings in yellow gold but I really like the pave frivole earrings in white gold as well. Do you think it’s redundant to own the pave frivole earrings in both yellow gold and white gold? I’d love to hear your thoughts!


I don’t think it’s redundant at all! If you love the collection so much, there is nothing wrong with owning it in a different color gold. You are essentially making different sets that can work for different occasions! I say go for it!


----------



## BigAkoya

diva lee said:


> Hello fellow VCA lovers! I own the pave frivole earrings in yellow gold but I really like the pave frivole earrings in white gold as well. Do you think it’s redundant to own the pave frivole earrings in both yellow gold and white gold? I’d love to hear your thoughts!


 I agree with @cmadtmifyb0623; it is not redundant at all. 

The look is two very different looks.  
I see the YG Frivole as a yellow gold piece with diamonds.  You cannot miss the yellow gold together with the diamonds.  
I see the WG Frivole as a diamond piece, pure pave bling.  The white metal takes a back seat and does not compete with the diamonds.  All you see is super sparkle.  

If you wear both metals, they both have a place in a jewelry collection. 
YG has traditionally been seen as casual.  White metal (platinum, WG) has been seen as dressier.  White metal is also used for high jewelry to highlight the stones and let the stones be the star.  

The Frivole design is stunning as you know since you have the YG Frivole pave.  The flower is 3D, it tilts slightly upwards, and opens as if it were in full bloom.  If you love them in YG, I think you will find them gorgeous in WG... pure bling, no yellow metal to compete with the diamonds.    

I say go for it!  I love the WG Frivole pave earrings!


----------



## 880

JewelryLover101 said:


> I have a problem with all of the VCA earring posts as well. I get all of them changed to the longer, thinner posts (the standard posts will actually make my ears bleed





BigAkoya said:


> Our ears are soul mates! I have the exact same gross bleeding issue. I swap out all my earrings to the thinner posts (same length though). I also have them loosen the tension on the clips to allow for some space for my ear piercing to breathe a bit.





BigAkoya said:


> had asked for the tension to be a bit more looser than they had original done (the posts were already swapped out for the thin, standard length post). Well, in loosening the tension further, the bench jewelry assumed I had fat earlobes so he also swapped out my thin, standard length post with thin, longer length post.  (no,I don't have fat earlobes and do not need the longer post length.. I just wanted air space so my ear lobes could breathe!)



+1 with this yucky problem. I have to send all earrings back several times too. That’s why I like my Belperron Corne clips. And sometimes, during different parts of the year ( climate, humidity, IDK) earrings feel different. 

I do have chunky ear lobes (at least compared to my moms tiny thin ones), but I was also irritated with a jeweler swapping out standard length thing posts with longer ones. Now there is so much length, I’m afraid of stabbing myself, so I rarely wear those earrings. But I really don’t want to send them back again


----------



## rosebean

lynne_ross said:


> I would personally ask the SA to bring in butterfly earrings to try. You can not get a feel for the look on you with the ring. I have the pave frivole earrings and love them. But I also plan to get the butterfly earrings. The fit of the butterflies is better on me than the frivoles.
> I also prefer the pave btf ring on you vs the 4 flower version. Have more impact. But it really matters what you think.


thank you @lynne_ross for your comment. I think for now I am content with the frivole pave earrings, but I didn't dismiss the idea of having the butterfly pave/lapis (I love the vibrant blue) earrings in the future.  Have you put in order to get your pave/pink sapphire butterfly? Hope to see your mod shot.


----------



## diva lee

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I don’t think it’s redundant at all! If you love the collection so much, there is nothing wrong with owning it in a different color gold. You are essentially making different sets that can work for different occasions! I say go for it!


Thank you so much for your reply. I love my yellow gold pair because they match beautifully with all of my jewelry. I think the white gold pave frivoles will work well for both dressier occasions and my winter wardrobe.


----------



## diva lee

BigAkoya said:


> I agree with @cmadtmifyb0623; it is not redundant at all.
> 
> The look is two very different looks.
> I see the YG Frivole as a yellow gold piece with diamonds.  You cannot miss the yellow gold together with the diamonds.
> I see the WG Frivole as a diamond piece, pure pave bling.  The white metal takes a back seat and does not compete with the diamonds.  All you see is super sparkle.
> 
> If you wear both metals, they both have a place in a jewelry collection.
> YG has traditionally been seen as casual.  White metal (platinum, WG) has been seen as dressier.  White metal is also used for high jewelry to highlight the stones and let the stones be the star.
> 
> The Frivole design is stunning as you know since you have the YG Frivole pave.  The flower is 3D, it tilts slightly upwards, and opens as if it were in full bloom.  If you love them in YG, I think you will find them gorgeous in WG... pure bling, no yellow metal to compete with the diamonds.
> 
> I say go for it!  I love the WG Frivole pave earrings!


Thank you so much @BigAkoya! I know how much you love white gold and you wear it so well! My skin tone is quite warm and I look better in yellow gold, so I don’t own much white gold. But I recently saw the white gold pave frivoles in person and fell in love. Your description is so accurate. They are just pure bling and the diamonds stand out so much more when set in white gold because there’s no contrast between the diamonds and the metal they’re set in. They looked even more 3D on my ears and I felt like they could be seen a mile away because they were so blinged out (my YG pair blends in with my skin more). They also gave off a much dressier look than my YG pave frivoles, so I could see myself wearing them to dinners, formal / dressy events, and pairing them with some of my winter coats for an icy, wintry look. Thanks again for sharing your thoughts!


----------



## lynne_ross

rosebean said:


> thank you @lynne_ross for your comment. I think for now I am content with the frivole pave earrings, but I didn't dismiss the idea of having the butterfly pave/lapis (I love the vibrant blue) earrings in the future.  Have you put in order to get your pave/pink sapphire butterfly? Hope to see your mod shot.


The frivole is a great choice. I have not tried on the pink sapphire yet. I want to before I decide to purchase since pink gold blends in to my skin colour.


----------



## Notorious Pink

lynne_ross said:


> The frivole is a great choice. I have not tried on the pink sapphire yet. I want to before I decide to purchase since pink gold blends in to my skin colour.


I have the pg frivole pave sapphire and I feel like the pave is so closely set you dont really see the gold except for the outside edge.


----------



## lynne_ross

Notorious Pink said:


> I have the pg frivole pave sapphire and I feel like the pave is so closely set you dont really see the gold except for the outside edge.


That makes sense for diamond pieces. My post was not clear, I am concerned that the pink sapphires will blend into my skin since pg blends in.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Wanted to post this here for archive purposes but for those who follow Steph Shojaee on IG, did y’all see this today?! Look at this STUNNING SO she had made?! I don’t even know what stone this would be, does anyone have a clue?? I do not like pink but wow it is just gorgeous.


----------



## tenshix

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Wanted to post this here for archive purposes but for those who follow Steph Shojaee on IG, did y’all see this today?! Look at this STUNNING SO she had made?! I don’t even know what stone this would be, does anyone have a clue?? I do not like pink but wow it is just gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 5602221



Omg this necklace is crazy pretty!! Is she layering an alternating 10 motif with the solid 20 motif? The hot pink color is so saturated and the color looks quite even so it makes me think it’s likely porcelain? It seems a different shade than the limited edition raspberry pink porcelain one I think.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Yes it does look like multiple necklaces but I wasn’t going to count lol! But I would love to know what the stone is too it’s absolutely stunning!!


----------



## tenshix

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Yes it does look like multiple necklaces but I wasn’t going to count lol! But I would love to know what the stone is too it’s absolutely stunning!!


It could very well be the raspberry pink porcelain but I don’t remember the exact shade of older photos I’ve seen of it. I think VCA stone experts @nicole0612 @Ylesiya might know?


----------



## nicole0612

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Wanted to post this here for archive purposes but for those who follow Steph Shojaee on IG, did y’all see this today?! Look at this STUNNING SO she had made?! I don’t even know what stone this would be, does anyone have a clue?? I do not like pink but wow it is just gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 5602221


I think it is sevres raspberry pink porcelain with a heavy filter


----------



## nicole0612

tenshix said:


> It could very well be the raspberry pink porcelain but I don’t remember the exact shade of older photos I’ve seen of it. I think VCA stone experts @nicole0612 @Ylesiya might know?


I think it is the LE raspberry pink porcelain (with a filter), I can make this stone look this shade also if using a filter. I think it is most likely the 20 motif LE and a 10 motif alternating pave SO. I think @purseinsanity has this gorgeous 20 motif as well if remember correctly.


----------



## tenshix

nicole0612 said:


> I think it is the LE raspberry pink porcelain (with a filter), I can make mine look this color also if filtering, most likely the 20 motif LE and a 10 motif alternating pave SO. I think @purseinsanity has this gorgeous 20 motif as well if remember correctly.


Omg of course you would have this too!!


----------



## nicole0612

tenshix said:


> Omg of course you would have this too!!


Oh, I wish! I will edit my post to be more clear. I meant that I have the raspberry pink stone and can make it look this color with a filter, but it is just the magic pendant and not the 20 motif (only in my dreams)!


----------



## Ylesiya

tenshix said:


> It could very well be the raspberry pink porcelain but I don’t remember the exact shade of older photos I’ve seen of it. I think VCA stone experts @nicole0612 @Ylesiya might know?





nicole0612 said:


> I think it is the LE raspberry pink porcelain (with a filter), I can make mine look this color also if filtering, most likely the 20 motif LE and a 10 motif alternating pave SO. I think @purseinsanity has this gorgeous 20 motif as well if remember correctly.


I also think it's the raspberry pink under some heavy editing. I really doubt VCA would produce some extra shade of porcelain just for this necklace - one has to somehow place an order as a start at least!
Looks like it's 10 motif pave and 20 motif long necklace. Looks too busy to my taste when wrapped together.
However, it's one piece of some extraordinary SO to be approved.


----------



## tenshix

nicole0612 said:


> Oh, I wish! I will edit my post to be more clear. I meant that I have the raspberry pink stone and can make it look this color with a filter, but it is just the magic pendant and not the 20 motif (only in my dreams)!



Oh but still!! It’s such a beautiful vibrant color and even in the magic pendant it’s so gorgeous! Please post mod shots for us if you are willing, I bet it catches eyes wherever you wear it!


----------



## nicole0612

tenshix said:


> Oh but still!! It’s such a beautiful vibrant color and even in the magic pendant it’s so gorgeous! Please post mod shots for us if you are willing, I bet it catches eyes wherever you wear it!


You are always so generous and kind. I should take a filtered photo vs real life


----------



## tenshix

nicole0612 said:


> You are always so generous and kind. I should take a filtered photo vs real life


It is only the truth!! And yes please that would be so nice to see! I can only live vicariously through amazing collections like yours


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> You are always so generous and kind. I should take a filtered photo vs real life


Mod shot please!  I'm not even a pink person, and I love this pink.  
I vote for real life, no filters.  

Like you, I don't use filters either.  
My theory is people will see me at my worst in photos.  Then they can say "oh, you look way better than the photo."


----------



## Notorious Pink

Paging @BigAkoya I know you love to advise!

With the new hair color (and IDK, maybe my mood), I feel like I can do WG again and want to plan to add some pieces to my list. 

Bear in mind my Love bracelet is the (since discontinued) two-piece which is both PG and WG AND I plan to add the Noeud ring, which is also both PG and WG.

As you know, I’m a sparkly girl and want it to be pave. 

I personally would do WG Magic Pave but my SA thinks it’s redundant because I have the YG Pave Magic Earrings and Pendant. (TBH if money/time were not an issue I would get rid of my YG pieces, order the Magic Pave Pendant in PG, and then either order PG Pave Magic Earrings and get WG Pave 3 motif or order PG Pave 3 motif and get WG Magic Pave)

I proceeded to try on other WG Pave earrings but didn’t really love them. Cosmos sit too low (they were ok). I don’t like Socrate, Fleurette or Lotus. I tried the new Perlee but they’re not substantial enough for me. I have small Frivole and I don’t need another pair in that collection. I happen to like the way Alhambras look on my ears, because they tend to hide the fact that my piercings are uneven and the Magic size don’t “disappear“ on me.

My SA suggested the Two Butterfly. They didn’t have in person but she thinks the WG Pave/PG Pink Sapphire pair would be perfect (and I could get a second wg pave earring). I held a ring up to my ear and it looked ok, but I think they will be too small, so I definitely need to see in person. 

Am I forgetting any other WG earrings? Im not against adding pieces from other lines, but I happen to like the Magic Alhambra pieces very much (I also like Palmyre, but at that price it would have to wait until after a possible Liane….so, not for many years). I do like mix-and-match options. I have gone back and forth over the years about the Two Butterfly collection as to whether it’s for me. And I would love your opinion - and anyone else’s too!!!


----------



## caffelatte

Notorious Pink said:


> Paging @BigAkoya I know you love to advise!
> 
> With the new hair color (and IDK, maybe my mood), I feel like I can do WG again and want to plan to add some pieces to my list.
> 
> Bear in mind my Love bracelet is the (since discontinued) two-piece which is both PG and WG AND I plan to add the Noeud ring, which is also both PG and WG.
> 
> As you know, I’m a sparkly girl and want it to be pave.
> 
> I personally would do WG Magic Pave but my SA thinks it’s redundant because I have the YG Pave Magic Earrings and Pendant. (TBH if money/time were not an issue I would get rid of my YG pieces, order the Magic Pave Pendant in PG, and then either order PG Pave Magic Earrings and get WG Pave 3 motif or order PG Pave 3 motif and get WG Magic Pave)
> 
> I proceeded to try on other WG Pave earrings but didn’t really love them. Cosmos sit too low (they were ok). I don’t like Socrate, Fleurette or Lotus. I tried the new Perlee but they’re not substantial enough for me. I have small Frivole and I don’t need another pair in that collection. I happen to like the way Alhambras look on my ears, because they tend to hide the fact that my piercings are uneven and the Magic size don’t “disappear“ on me.
> 
> My SA suggested the Two Butterfly. They didn’t have in person but she thinks the WG Pave/PG Pink Sapphire pair would be perfect (and I could get a second wg pave earring). I held a ring up to my ear and it looked ok, but I think they will be too small, so I definitely need to see in person.
> 
> Am I forgetting any other WG earrings? Im not against adding pieces from other lines, but I happen to like the Magic Alhambra pieces very much (I also like Palmyre, but at that price it would have to wait until after a possible Liane….so, not for many years). I do like mix-and-match options. I have gone back and forth over the years about the Two Butterfly collection as to whether it’s for me. And I would love your opinion - and anyone else’s too!!!



Not sure if you have tried these Snowflake earrings, they are on my list! Not too heavy either.




https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/e...nowflake/vcaro3rk00---snowflake-earrings.html


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> Paging @BigAkoya I know you love to advise!
> 
> With the new hair color (and IDK, maybe my mood), I feel like I can do WG again and want to plan to add some pieces to my list.
> 
> Bear in mind my Love bracelet is the (since discontinued) two-piece which is both PG and WG AND I plan to add the Noeud ring, which is also both PG and WG.
> 
> As you know, I’m a sparkly girl and want it to be pave.
> 
> I personally would do WG Magic Pave but my SA thinks it’s redundant because I have the YG Pave Magic Earrings and Pendant. (TBH if money/time were not an issue I would get rid of my YG pieces, order the Magic Pave Pendant in PG, and then either order PG Pave Magic Earrings and get WG Pave 3 motif or order PG Pave 3 motif and get WG Magic Pave)
> 
> I proceeded to try on other WG Pave earrings but didn’t really love them. Cosmos sit too low (they were ok). I don’t like Socrate, Fleurette or Lotus. I tried the new Perlee but they’re not substantial enough for me. I have small Frivole and I don’t need another pair in that collection. I happen to like the way Alhambras look on my ears, because they tend to hide the fact that my piercings are uneven and the Magic size don’t “disappear“ on me.
> 
> My SA suggested the Two Butterfly. They didn’t have in person but she thinks the WG Pave/PG Pink Sapphire pair would be perfect (and I could get a second wg pave earring). I held a ring up to my ear and it looked ok, but I think they will be too small, so I definitely need to see in person.
> 
> Am I forgetting any other WG earrings? Im not against adding pieces from other lines, but I happen to like the Magic Alhambra pieces very much (I also like Palmyre, but at that price it would have to wait until after a possible Liane….so, not for many years). I do like mix-and-match options. I have gone back and forth over the years about the Two Butterfly collection as to whether it’s for me. And I would love your opinion - and anyone else’s too!!!


Hi!  Okay... here are my thoughts... right or wrong, here is my point of view...

On WG...
I believe 100% ANYONE can wear white metal... White Gold or Platinum.
Platinum is the choice of high jewelry, and no one ever looks bad wearing a million dollar platinum diamond necklace, regardless of their hair or skin color.  All you see is pure diamond bling.  There is no metal to compete with the diamonds or soften the look.

Marketing has brainwashed us to match jewelry to our skin tone (more sales for retailers).  I completely disagree with this brainwash.  Diamonds look magnificent in WG/platinum.  A jewelry piece should be the star, and the piece should have nothing to do with skin tone.

It's the same reason why I love my green Coco Handle handbag (or my yellow bag, or my orange bag).  Do these colors match my skin tone?  I don't even give that a thought because the bags look awesome in all its colorful glory.  Each pieces stands on its own and is the star.  That's what jewelry should be.  I hope that analogy made sense.

A bit of fun "jewelry trivia"...
Prior to WWII, platinum was the primary metal for jewelry (Edwardian Era, Art Deco Era).  The strength of platinum allowed for artistic pieces to use less metal to highlight the stones. However, during WWII, the US declared platinum as a strategic metal (for military planes), and the use of platinum was banned for non-military purposes, including jewelry.  Hence, that's when YG blossomed.  So back then, as it is should be now... the use of metal has nothing to do with skin color.

For you... you are such a diamond and bling lover, I would absolutely switch to WG pave.

On what earrings to get...
I think the butterfly earrings will be too small on you. I have tiny ears, and even I think they are on the small side, along with the butterfly being a bit too cutesy.  They are definitely not statement earrings, and I think they will not have enough presence for the look you want.  Like you, I have tried the Butterfly collection.  I have tried both the earrings and BTF ring, twice, and both times, there was no ear to ear grin.  I'm not going for a third time.  I have purchased enough jewelry to know love at first sight.  I keep trying because many TPFers have expressed their love for this collection.  However, for me, after two attempts, I know I will never love the Butterfly collection, and I am buying just to buy more VCA which is not a good reason.  

Since you like big earrings, big bling, and flowers... I would suggest Flowerlace earrings.  Those earrings are gorgeous, and they will pop on you.  You cannot miss them when worn.  They are a completely different look the Frivole, so it is not a duplicate.   Flowerlace also makes a matching short pendant as well as a ring in case you might want a set.  If you want bling, the earrings and the short pendant worn together are gorgeous.  Here is the link to the Flowerlace collection:








						search-result - Van Cleef & Arpels
					






					www.vancleefarpels.com
				




That's my suggestion for something different.  By the way, I love the Snowflake drop pear-shape earrings, but I don't quite see you as a Snowflake gal which is why I did not suggest it (the Snowflake look is a bit too planned, formal, & stuffy.  I see your look more as effortless chic, with deliberate bling).

That said... my real suggestion for you...
While I think Flowerlace is beautiful for something different, this is what I would truly recommend for you...
Sell your YG Magic pave set, and build a gorgeous WG Magic set.  My gut says you really love the Magic logo look.  I feel it's you, your look, and the WG Magic pave pieces will become part of your core pieces.  We love our jewelry collection, but everyone always has core pieces we constantly grab that just makes us feel like a million bucks.  I think for you, WG Magic pave is it.  You can wear it with shorts, jeans, bohemian flowing dresses, or black tie, and you will look fabulous.  WG Magic pave is pure diamond bling in all its glory; there is no substitution for you in my mind.

On your existing YG pieces...
As you know, I got rid of all my YG jewelry.  I have zero regrets.  I have never felt bad about the loss of money. On the contrary, I felt liberated!  It was like whew!  I felt I could start fresh and not have this anchor of YG pieces I felt compelled to wear because I spent so much money on them.  Nope... gone!  Out of sight, and truly out of mind!
Time to look forward to an exciting new chapter in my jewelry collection.

Everyone's taste changes as we move through life.  We do not bat an eye changing our clothing style or tossing out old clothes.
Yet for some reason, women feel so guilty letting go of jewelry... another brainwash of the "jewelry is forever to pass down" marketing theme.

Men never feel guilty about getting rid of old stuff.  "I am sick of my old Porsche, getting rid of it and buying a new one."  Or, "My boat is two years old; I need the latest model."  

I personally would not feel guilty selling my pieces knowing I will take a loss.  Jewelry is for pleasure, not for investment.

My vote for you... Sell your YG Magic pave and build that gorgeous WG Magic set.  You will not regret it; you love Magic pave, it's you, it screams VCA; it's your fabulous look.

One other thought...
If you are going to build a WG collection, you may also want to get an all WG ring (I forgot what other rings you have).   You already have a lot of PG, and I put Noeud into the PG/mixed metal category.  For me, if you do not already have WG rings, I would get a blingy WG ring to add to your WG collection.

Yikes... that was a long post! Sorry, I got carried away... time to zip it!
I hope this was helpful in your decision on what to do.  Good luck!


----------



## sjunky13

tenshix said:


> Omg this necklace is crazy pretty!! Is she layering an alternating 10 motif with the solid 20 motif? The hot pink color is so saturated and the color looks quite even so it makes me think it’s likely porcelain? It seems a different shade than the limited edition raspberry pink porcelain one I think.


There is also a paler pink porcelain that came in 10 motif and bracelet.  The pics here are filtered.


----------



## lynne_ross

Notorious Pink said:


> Paging @BigAkoya I know you love to advise!
> 
> With the new hair color (and IDK, maybe my mood), I feel like I can do WG again and want to plan to add some pieces to my list.
> 
> Bear in mind my Love bracelet is the (since discontinued) two-piece which is both PG and WG AND I plan to add the Noeud ring, which is also both PG and WG.
> 
> As you know, I’m a sparkly girl and want it to be pave.
> 
> I personally would do WG Magic Pave but my SA thinks it’s redundant because I have the YG Pave Magic Earrings and Pendant. (TBH if money/time were not an issue I would get rid of my YG pieces, order the Magic Pave Pendant in PG, and then either order PG Pave Magic Earrings and get WG Pave 3 motif or order PG Pave 3 motif and get WG Magic Pave)
> 
> I proceeded to try on other WG Pave earrings but didn’t really love them. Cosmos sit too low (they were ok). I don’t like Socrate, Fleurette or Lotus. I tried the new Perlee but they’re not substantial enough for me. I have small Frivole and I don’t need another pair in that collection. I happen to like the way Alhambras look on my ears, because they tend to hide the fact that my piercings are uneven and the Magic size don’t “disappear“ on me.
> 
> My SA suggested the Two Butterfly. They didn’t have in person but she thinks the WG Pave/PG Pink Sapphire pair would be perfect (and I could get a second wg pave earring). I held a ring up to my ear and it looked ok, but I think they will be too small, so I definitely need to see in person.
> 
> Am I forgetting any other WG earrings? Im not against adding pieces from other lines, but I happen to like the Magic Alhambra pieces very much (I also like Palmyre, but at that price it would have to wait until after a possible Liane….so, not for many years). I do like mix-and-match options. I have gone back and forth over the years about the Two Butterfly collection as to whether it’s for me. And I would love your opinion - and anyone else’s too!!!


I went through this process of trying to find the perfect wg diamond van cleef earrings. I ended up empty handed and had cluster diamond earrings made. I recently discovered that I love the two butterfly earrings and the wg and pink pair are on my list. Though I am waiting to see how Van cleef handles my frivole pave earrings repair (a diamond fell out) before I proceed.
For you, I read you love wg magic. So why not get the single or 3 motif wg pave earrings? You can keep or sell your yg, but either way it is not duplicate having a wg pair. I think you will find two butterfly too small. I love the magic but my lobes are way to small and even my SA said the earrings look ridiculous on me. I am not a fan of flower lace, BigA’s suggestion. Get the magic you really want or look at other brand/have something made.


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> Oh, I wish! I will edit my post to be more clear. I meant that I have the raspberry pink stone and can make it look this color with a filter, but it is just the magic pendant and not the 20 motif (only in my dreams)!





nicole0612 said:


> You are always so generous and kind. I should take a filtered photo vs real life


We are waiting on the pic.


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> We are waiting on the pic.


I am not in a situation to model…give me 4 months , but here is a filtered photo vs real shade.


----------



## tenshix

nicole0612 said:


> I am not in a situation to model…give me 4 months , but here is a filtered photo vs real shade.
> 
> View attachment 5603332
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603333


The saturation of the color is stunning!! Love how it looks in real shade. You have the best pieces!


----------



## nicole0612

tenshix said:


> The saturation of the color is stunning!! Love how it looks in real shade. You have the best pieces!


Thank you!


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> I am not in a situation to model…give me 4 months , but here is a filtered photo vs real shade.
> 
> View attachment 5603332
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603333


I knew you had this color lol.  I love the unfiltered color more.  What do you pair this with?


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> I knew you had this color lol.  I love the unfiltered color more.  What do you pair this with?


I have never worn it actually…I fall in love with special pendants and crave them, but then I always end up wearing 20 motifs because they are so easy to wear! I just thought about it, and I am surprised to realize that I have only worn about 1/3 of my jewelry items, even my most beloved pieces. I think it is mostly because my work life, family life and social life has changed so much in the last few years, but my love for jewelry remains as strong as ever! I moved most of my items to a glass case a couple of months ago, and that makes a big difference. I had forgotten a lot of things in their boxes in the back of my closet, and now I can actually see what I have (though some things are still stored away since I have run out of room - I need another display case but I also want to keep them tucked away in private areas for the sake of good taste).


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

nicole0612 said:


> I am not in a situation to model…give me 4 months , but here is a filtered photo vs real shade.
> 
> View attachment 5603332
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603333


gorgeous piece! you have the most stunning and TDF collection!!


----------



## nicole0612

Stardust Andromeda said:


> gorgeous piece! you have the most stunning and TDF collection!!


Thank you; you are too generous! You are the true collector, but please keep inspiring me with your beautiful pieces


----------



## A bottle of Red

nicole0612 said:


> I am not in a situation to model…give me 4 months , but here is a filtered photo vs real shade.
> 
> View attachment 5603332
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603333


What a stunning color!
@Notorious Pink  what’s your new hair color? Is it very different than your previous one that you don’t feel like your current jewelry suits you?
Would you regret selling the yg in the future (tastes/hair color changes down the line)? 
Maybe put away those pieces for now before selling


----------



## nicole0612

A bottle of Red said:


> What a stunning color!
> @Notorious Pink  what’s your new hair color? Is it very different than your previous one that you don’t feel like your current jewelry suits you?
> Would you regret selling the yg in the future (tastes/hair color changes down the line)?
> Maybe put away those pieces for now before selling


I agree, white gold recently started working for me this summer, but I think in the winter when I am more pale and my hair is darker, other golds may be complimentary again.


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  Okay... here are my thoughts... right or wrong, here is my point of view...
> 
> On WG...
> I believe 100% ANYONE can wear white metal... White Gold or Platinum.
> Platinum is the choice of high jewelry, and no one ever looks bad wearing a million dollar platinum diamond necklace, regardless of their hair or skin color.  All you see is pure diamond bling.  There is no metal to compete with the diamonds or soften the look.
> 
> Marketing has brainwashed us to match jewelry to our skin tone (more sales for retailers).  I completely disagree with this brainwash.  Diamonds look magnificent in WG/platinum.  A jewelry piece should be the star, and the piece should have nothing to do with skin tone.
> 
> It's the same reason why I love my green Coco Handle handbag (or my yellow bag, or my orange bag).  Do these colors match my skin tone?  I don't even give that a thought because the bags look awesome in all its colorful glory.  Each pieces stands on its own and is the star.  That's what jewelry should be.  I hope that analogy made sense.
> 
> A bit of fun "jewelry trivia"...
> Prior to WWII, platinum was the primary metal for jewelry (Edwardian Era, Art Deco Era).  The strength of platinum allowed for artistic pieces to use less metal to highlight the stones. However, during WWII, the US declared platinum as a strategic metal (for military planes), and the use of platinum was banned for non-military purposes, including jewelry.  Hence, that's when YG blossomed.  So back then, as it is should be now... the use of metal has nothing to do with skin color.
> 
> For you... you are such a diamond and bling lover, I would absolutely switch to WG pave.
> 
> On what earrings to get...
> I think the butterfly earrings will be too small on you. I have tiny ears, and even I think they are on the small side, along with the butterfly being a bit too cutesy.  They are definitely not statement earrings, and I think they will not have enough presence for the look you want.  Like you, I have tried the Butterfly collection.  I have tried both the earrings and BTF ring, twice, and both times, there was no ear to ear grin.  I'm not going for a third time.  I have purchased enough jewelry to know love at first sight.  I keep trying because many TPFers have expressed their love for this collection.  However, for me, after two attempts, I know I will never love the Butterfly collection, and I am buying just to buy more VCA which is not a good reason.
> 
> Since you like big earrings, big bling, and flowers... I would suggest Flowerlace earrings.  Those earrings are gorgeous, and they will pop on you.  You cannot miss them when worn.  They are a completely different look the Frivole, so it is not a duplicate.   Flowerlace also makes a matching short pendant as well as a ring in case you might want a set.  If you want bling, the earrings and the short pendant worn together are gorgeous.  Here is the link to the Flowerlace collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> search-result - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my suggestion for something different.  By the way, I love the Snowflake drop pear-shape earrings, but I don't quite see you as a Snowflake gal which is why I did not suggest it (the Snowflake look is a bit too planned, formal, & stuffy.  I see your look more as effortless chic, with deliberate bling).
> 
> That said... my real suggestion for you...
> While I think Flowerlace is beautiful for something different, this is what I would truly recommend for you...
> Sell your YG Magic pave set, and build a gorgeous WG Magic set.  My gut says you really love the Magic logo look.  I feel it's you, your look, and the WG Magic pave pieces will become part of your core pieces.  We love our jewelry collection, but everyone always has core pieces we constantly grab that just makes us feel like a million bucks.  I think for you, WG Magic pave is it.  You can wear it with shorts, jeans, bohemian flowing dresses, or black tie, and you will look fabulous.  WG Magic pave is pure diamond bling in all its glory; there is no substitution for you in my mind.
> 
> On your existing YG pieces...
> As you know, I got rid of all my YG jewelry.  I have zero regrets.  I have never felt bad about the loss of money. On the contrary, I felt liberated!  It was like whew!  I felt I could start fresh and not have this anchor of YG pieces I felt compelled to wear because I spent so much money on them.  Nope... gone!  Out of sight, and truly out of mind!
> Time to look forward to an exciting new chapter in my jewelry collection.
> 
> Everyone's taste changes as we move through life.  We do not bat an eye changing our clothing style or tossing out old clothes.
> Yet for some reason, women feel so guilty letting go of jewelry... another brainwash of the "jewelry is forever to pass down" marketing theme.
> 
> Men never feel guilty about getting rid of old stuff.  "I am sick of my old Porsche, getting rid of it and buying a new one."  Or, "My boat is two years old; I need the latest model."
> 
> I personally would not feel guilty selling my pieces knowing I will take a loss.  Jewelry is for pleasure, not for investment.
> 
> My vote for you... Sell your YG Magic pave and build that gorgeous WG Magic set.  You will not regret it; you love Magic pave, it's you, it screams VCA; it's your fabulous look.
> 
> One other thought...
> If you are going to build a WG collection, you may also want to get an all WG ring (I forgot what other rings you have).   You already have a lot of PG, and I put Noeud into the PG/mixed metal category.  For me, if you do not already have WG rings, I would get a blingy WG ring to add to your WG collection.
> 
> Yikes... that was a long post! Sorry, I got carried away... time to zip it!
> I hope this was helpful in your decision on what to do.  Good luck!


No, this is perfect, a good old-fashioned @BigAkoya jewelry discussion!!!

You are absolutely right about anyone wearing wg, of course. 
Me, showing my SA (and her fabulous assistant): “hey, it looks good on me again!” 
Them: “it always did!” 

Flowerlace is beautiful; however, i didn‘t include it because my SA did remark about it being - I don’t think it’s going to be so easy to find. I do like Flowerlace more than some of the other lines, but I think youve really nailed it about the Wg pave. I do love the Magic look, you are absolutely right. And I really don’t have an issue selling my jewelry, it just seems like such a PITA to order what I already have in a different gold (Ah, to be able to just dip it like I used to do with my no-name pieces!)

I do like my YG Magic pave pieces, but tbh if I had the same pieces in PG I would never wear the YG ones. It would probably be redundant to have Magic Pave earrings in wg *and* pg, which is why one would be 1 motif and the other would be 3 (and I already have a pg 3 motif earring SO, which is why the PG should be the 1 motif and the wg should be the 3). Not sure what to do about the guilloche/pave 10-motif, though…I really have only worn it as an anklet (doubled with an extender). 

At some point I would get a WG ring, but it might not even be VCA; I have a PG Pasquale Bruni ring which I would probably get in wg instead. I seem to be a lot pickier with rings than with other pieces and currently nothing VCA beats the Noeud.

Thanks so much!



lynne_ross said:


> For you, I read you love wg magic. So why not get the single or 3 motif wg pave earrings? You can keep or sell your yg, but either way it is not duplicate having a wg pair. I think you will find two butterfly too small. I love the magic but my lobes are way to small and even my SA said the earrings look ridiculous on me. I am not a fan of flower lace, BigA’s suggestion. Get the magic you really want or look at other brand/have something made.


Yes yes yes you are also right. Thank you!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

A bottle of Red said:


> What a stunning color!
> @Notorious Pink  what’s your new hair color? Is it very different than your previous one that you don’t feel like your current jewelry suits you?
> Would you regret selling the yg in the future (tastes/hair color changes down the line)?
> Maybe put away those pieces for now before selling


The hair color in my avatar: currently it varies from a very pale mauve/blonde to a more solid lavender-y pink. This is very different from what I had before, which was a solid bright/hot pink (before that it was red for many years - bright pink was my only option after red, unless I wanted to cut off my hair).

It’s like the difference between Rose Mexico and Mauve Sylvestre (which I’m trying to match) / Mauve Pale. And I am always only a few washes away from being blonde (because it’s lighter it requires a lot of trial and error to make it all one color and still seems to ombre to blonde on the ends, which is fine). I don’t plan to go back to red or bright pink; I like the versatility I have with this so I can be mauve or blonde.

I have always loved PG. In the 80s I remember seeing a lot of tricolor and always being disappointed there was not anything done in just PG, so I will always love that.

More than any other hair color I have had, this one forces me to really think about what I wear, and I find myself trying to be a bit more classic/neutral (or slightly avant-garde) to balance it out, although sometimes I do like to bring out the ol’ ”3 ring circus” as I like to call my more-is-more/colorful looks. I have gotten rid of most of my colored-stone pieces (except my black opal Stephen Webster ring) in favor of neutrals.

I guess I will have to think about what to do with the YG pieces.



nicole0612 said:


> I agree, white gold recently started working for me this summer, but I think in the winter when I am more pale and my hair is darker, other golds may be complimentary again.


Lol, I am pale all year round!


----------



## nicole0612

Notorious Pink said:


> No, this is perfect, a good old-fashioned @BigAkoya jewelry discussion!!!
> 
> You are absolutely right about anyone wearing wg, of course.
> Me, showing my SA (and her fabulous assistant): “hey, it looks good on me again!”
> Them: “it always did!”
> 
> Flowerlace is beautiful; however, i didn‘t include it because my SA did remark about it being - I don’t think it’s going to be so easy to find. I do like Flowerlace more than some of the other lines, but I think youve really nailed it about the Wg pave. I do love the Magic look, you are absolutely right. And I really don’t have an issue selling my jewelry, it just seems like such a PITA to order what I already have in a different gold (Ah, to be able to just dip it like I used to do with my no-name pieces!)
> 
> I do like my YG Magic pave pieces, but tbh if I had the same pieces in PG I would never wear the YG ones. It would probably be redundant to have Magic Pave earrings in wg *and* pg, which is why one would be 1 motif and the other would be 3 (and I already have a pg 3 motif earring SO, which is why the PG should be the 1 motif and the wg should be the 3). Not sure what to do about the guilloche/pave 10-motif, though…I really have only worn it as an anklet (doubled with an extender).
> 
> At some point I would get a WG ring, but it might not even be VCA; I have a PG Pasquale Bruni ring which I would probably get in wg instead. I seem to be a lot pickier with rings than with other pieces and currently nothing VCA beats the Noeud.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> Yes yes yes you are also right. Thank you!!!


I know exactly what you should do with the guilloche/pave 10-motif necklace/anklet!!!  I have been singing my siren song for it!

I just purchased my first Pasquale Bruni PG pink sapphire piece; inspired by you! I also love the Chaumet gemstone floral line, but Pasquale Bruni is very well-priced for the design and detail!


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> No, this is perfect, a good old-fashioned @BigAkoya jewelry discussion!!!
> 
> You are absolutely right about anyone wearing wg, of course.
> Me, showing my SA (and her fabulous assistant): “hey, it looks good on me again!”
> Them: “it always did!”
> 
> Flowerlace is beautiful; however, i didn‘t include it because my SA did remark about it being - I don’t think it’s going to be so easy to find. I do like Flowerlace more than some of the other lines, but I think youve really nailed it about the Wg pave. I do love the Magic look, you are absolutely right. And I really don’t have an issue selling my jewelry, it just seems like such a PITA to order what I already have in a different gold (Ah, to be able to just dip it like I used to do with my no-name pieces!)
> 
> I do like my YG Magic pave pieces, but tbh if I had the same pieces in PG I would never wear the YG ones. It would probably be redundant to have Magic Pave earrings in wg *and* pg, which is why one would be 1 motif and the other would be 3 (and I already have a pg 3 motif earring SO, which is why the PG should be the 1 motif and the wg should be the 3). Not sure what to do about the guilloche/pave 10-motif, though…I really have only worn it as an anklet (doubled with an extender).
> 
> At some point I would get a WG ring, but it might not even be VCA; I have a PG Pasquale Bruni ring which I would probably get in wg instead. I seem to be a lot pickier with rings than with other pieces and currently nothing VCA beats the Noeud.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> Yes yes yes you are also right. Thank you!!!


I'm glad that was helpful.  I think you will love love love you WG Magic pave pieces.  There is nothing more sparkly than pave diamonds in WG (or platinum).  You can't see the metal, and all you see are the super white sparkly diamonds!

On the guilloche/pave 10, my two cents again (I am running out pennies, so I will keep this short before people start giving me the hook here!    ).   I would sell that necklace especially if all you are wearing it for is an anklet.
To me, as a bling lover myself, I find guilloche/pave neither here nor there.  Even though it has diamonds, the diamonds are so small, and there is so much gold, the gold overpowers it.  The eye is first drawn to all that shiny gold, then it's "oh, there are some tiny diamonds too."  Therefore, to me, it looks more like a gold chain necklace with a few diamonds sprinkled.  That's my personal opinion on that necklace, and it may also be why you don't wear it as a necklace... just not enough bling.  Either way, if you don't love it, get rid of it.  I tell my husband when he has junk he never wears or uses "it's a false economy, you think you have all this stuff, but you never use it.  Toss it and get stuff you use." 

My last thought if I may...
On a ring...  I know you love Noeud, and I do too!  It's a super gorgeous ring, and while it is airy, it has a lot of coverage which I love.

I tried on a bunch of bow rings (e.g. Graff, Picchiotti), and if you like bow rings, maybe also try Picchiotti's bow ring.  It comes in two sizes, and it has a lot of presence as the design is tight all over full pave.  I didn't buy it, as in the end, I decided I am not a bow person (the look is too girly for me), so as much as I love the beauty and design of bow jewelry, the look is not my look.  Perhaps one day, if my look ever changes to more girly girl, I will buy this ring, as I do love it!

Here is a photo in case you might like it.  I am wearing the small size.  The third photo is the small size with a mockup of the large size.  This is part of their Fiocco bow collection which they also have earrings.  In the link, the photo at the top of the webpage shows the model wearing both sizes, so just FYI in case you might like this bow collection.  It's stunning, and I love the bold presence of the ring as it is fully covered in pave diamonds.  You see no metal to compete with it, just the gorgeous design and diamond bling.   https://www.picchiotti.it/en/catalogo/alta-gioielleria/picchiotti/fine-jewelry/fiocco/

I tried on Graff too, Tilda's Bow, and it's a bit dainty for me.  I think you will find it dainty too.

Hope this helps.  Ok, I will really zip it!  You just got me excited talking about other non-VCA jewelry!  I agree with you also… there is a lot of gorgeous bling out there beyond VCA.  Good luck!


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> I know exactly what you should do with the guilloche/pave 10-motif necklace/anklet!!!  I have been singing my siren song for it!
> 
> I just purchased my first Pasquale Bruni PG pink sapphire piece; inspired by you! I also love the Chaumet gemstone floral line, but Pasquale Bruni is very well-priced for the design and detail!


Girl, you’ve got me thinking!


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> I'm glad that was helpful.  I think you will love love love you WG Magic pave pieces.  There is nothing more sparkly than pave diamonds in WG (or platinum).  You can't see the metal, and all you see are the super white sparkly diamonds!
> 
> On the guilloche/pave 10, my two cents again (I am running out pennies, so I will keep this short before people start giving me the hook here!    ).   I would sell that necklace especially if all you are wearing it for is an anklet.
> To me, as a bling lover myself, I find guilloche/pave neither here nor there.  Even though it has diamonds, the diamonds are so small, and there is so much gold, the gold overpowers it.  The eye is first drawn to all that shiny gold, then it's "oh, there are some tiny diamonds too."  Therefore, to me, it looks more like a gold chain necklace with a few diamonds sprinkled.  That's my personal opinion on that necklace, and it may also be why you don't wear it as a necklace... just not enough bling.  Either way, if you don't love it, get rid of it.  I tell my husband when he has junk he never wears or uses "it's a false economy, you think you have all this stuff, but you never use it.  Toss it and get stuff you use."
> 
> My last thought if I may...
> On a ring...  I know you love Noeud, and I do too!  It's a super gorgeous ring, and while it is airy, it has a lot of coverage which I love.
> 
> I tried on a bunch of bow rings (e.g. Graff, Picchiotti), and if you like bow rings, maybe also try Picchiotti's bow ring.  It comes in two sizes, and it has a lot of presence as the design is tight all over full pave.  I didn't buy it, as in the end, I decided I am not a bow person (the look is too girly for me), so as much as I love the beauty and design of bow jewelry, the look is not my look.  Perhaps one day, if my look ever changes to more girly girl, I will buy this ring, as I do love it!
> 
> Here is a photo in case you might like it.  I am wearing the small size.  The third photo is the small size with a mockup of the large size.  This is part of their Fiocco bow collection which they also have earrings.  In the link, the photo at the top of the webpage shows the model wearing both sizes, so just FYI in case you might like this bow collection.  It's stunning, and I love the bold presence of the ring as it is fully covered in pave diamonds.  You see no metal to compete with it, just the gorgeous design and diamond bling.   https://www.picchiotti.it/en/catalogo/alta-gioielleria/picchiotti/fine-jewelry/fiocco/
> 
> I tried on Graff too, Tilda's Bow, and it's a bit dainty for me.  I think you will find it dainty too.
> 
> Hope this helps.  Ok, I will really zip it!  You just got me excited talking about other non-VCA jewelry!  I agree with you also… there is a lot of gorgeous bling out there beyond VCA.  Good luck!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603889
> View attachment 5603890
> View attachment 5603891


Sweetie, it is not too much, and it is all appreciated.   
I enjoy your advice, and I know you are right. 
That Picchiotti ring is absolutely gorgeous, and looks stunning on your hand. Very blingy, which I love, but I think the style is maybe a bit too literal for me. Plus I just like the proportions of the Noeud on my hand:




It’s just looks substantial while still being really an interpretation of a bow - like why I love Bruni’s flowers; they’re clearly floral without looking like an exact flower. And it’s not too big or too small on my hand. Like you, I don’t tend to go for super-girly pieces, the Noeud is probably as close as I’d get to that style, because my style is feminine to begin with, so I try to balance it.

As always, thank you!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Notorious Pink said:


> Sweetie, it is not too much, and it is all appreciated.
> I enjoy your advice, and I know you are right.
> That Picchiotti ring is absolutely gorgeous, and looks stunning on your hand. Very blingy, which I love, but I think the style is maybe a bit too literal for me. Plus I just like the proportions of the Noeud on my hand:
> 
> View attachment 5604011
> 
> 
> It’s just looks substantial while still being really an interpretation of a bow - like why I love Bruni’s flowers; they’re clearly floral without looking like an exact flower. And it’s not too big or too small on my hand. Like you, I don’t tend to go for super-girly pieces, the Noeud is probably as close as I’d get to that style, because my style is feminine to begin with, so I try to balance it.
> 
> As always, thank you!


I’m sure whatever you get will be fabulous so be sure to come show us!


----------



## _moonlight

Hi all,
Sorry if this has been asked already but does the perlee pearls of gold bracelet only come in size 14, 17, and 18? If so, do you know why they skip like 2 sizes?


----------



## etoile de mer

Notorious Pink said:


> Sweetie, it is not too much, and it is all appreciated.
> I enjoy your advice, and I know you are right.
> That Picchiotti ring is absolutely gorgeous, and looks stunning on your hand. Very blingy, which I love, but I think the style is maybe a bit too literal for me. Plus I just like the proportions of the Noeud on my hand:
> 
> View attachment 5604011
> 
> 
> It’s just looks substantial while still being really an interpretation of a bow - like why I love Bruni’s flowers; they’re clearly floral without looking like an exact flower. And it’s not too big or too small on my hand. Like you, I don’t tend to go for super-girly pieces, the Noeud is probably as close as I’d get to that style, because my style is feminine to begin with, so I try to balance it.
> 
> As always, thank you!



This one looks so beautiful on you, both design and scale. Like you, I like that this is a more stylized bow, plus it's light and airy while still having a significant presence.  Perfect!


----------



## kvitka4u

Dear VCA lovers, I’m in need of your advice. For those with Diamond pavè frivole pendants, did you extend the chain or not? I just finally opened mine and now can’t decide if it will look/fall better if it were longer. I also noticed that chain twists so maybe making it longer would prevent it. Welcome your thoughts. Thank you as always.


----------



## Klaneckya

kvitka4u said:


> Dear VCA lovers, I’m in need of your advice. For those with Diamond pavè frivole pendants, did you extend the chain or not? I just finally opened mine and now can’t decide if it will look/fall better if it were longer. I also noticed that chain twists so maybe making it longer would prevent it. Welcome your thoughts. Thank you as always.


I have pave vintage and it twisted a lot and it would become much shorter. I extended it and it still twists but it’s not as bad.


----------



## _moonlight

Hi all,
I was wondering if I could get some information on the Perlee Clover bracelet.
Do you hear a clicking sound when the bracelet is closed and locked? I feel that I can still shift the bracelet at the closure and it makes a tiny clicking sound because of the metals clashing.
Would appreciate any feedback


----------



## silliex

Hi everyone! I’m heading to Rome for my first Europe trip in a few weeks and have my eye on the gold 5 motif guilloche bracelet and a sweet Alhambra butterfly necklace with MOP as souvenirs. Wondering what inventory is looking like and if there’s any advice anyone can pass on to help increase my odds (setting up an appt with a note that I’m looking to purchase these items, getting in touch with an SA, etc). Otherwise I’ll have to look into some back up wish list items . TIA, hoping to join the VCA club soon!


----------



## glamourbag

_moonlight said:


> Hi all,
> I was wondering if I could get some information on the Perlee Clover bracelet.
> Do you hear a clicking sound when the bracelet is closed and locked? I feel that I can still shift the bracelet at the closure and it makes a tiny clicking sound because of the metals clashing.
> Would appreciate any feedback
> 
> View attachment 5605407


I do not. Have you mentioned this to your SA? If your local to your store go in and have them look it over. Things can loosen over time and you don't want to risk something happening to it.


----------



## 8seventeen19

_moonlight said:


> Hi all,
> I was wondering if I could get some information on the Perlee Clover bracelet.
> Do you hear a clicking sound when the bracelet is closed and locked? I feel that I can still shift the bracelet at the closure and it makes a tiny clicking sound because of the metals clashing.
> Would appreciate any feedback
> 
> View attachment 5605407


All of my Perlee bracelets click. Other than the WG Clover getting the safety clasp stuck, I've not had any issues.



nicole0612 said:


> I am not in a situation to model…give me 4 months , but here is a filtered photo vs real shade.
> 
> View attachment 5603332
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603333


Absolutely STUNNING! I've been looking for this collection a couple of years and even got a SO turned down 2 years ago. I have more spend now and have reached out to my SA again about making something in it. I finally found this exact piece and it will be here Wednesday. Have you had any problems or wear from the porcelain?


----------



## Junkenpo

Ladies, I had this disney ring ad show up in my IG feed and my brain turned it into clovers instead of mickeys. 








Has VCA ever done a ring like that?  Adjoining or slightly overlapping small clovers in onyx or MOP?  I wish I had real photoshop skills to make a proper mock-up of what's in my head.. I couldn't get the overlap right...but now I kind of want one like it in onyx.


----------



## tenshix

Junkenpo said:


> Ladies, I had this disney ring ad show up in my IG feed and my brain turned it into clovers instead of mickeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has VCA ever done a ring like that?  Adjoining or slightly overlapping small clovers in onyx or MOP?  I wish I had real photoshop skills to make a proper mock-up of what's in my head.. I couldn't get the overlap right...but now I kind of want one like it in onyx.


I totally see what you mean, it would be so adorable if they did!! Not sure how they would be able to get all the stones to curve around the finger accordingly though. Perhaps only possible with different colored sevres porcelain.


----------



## deltalady

Does anyone know if the Vegas boutiques are by appointment only? My local boutique still is.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

deltalady said:


> Does anyone know if the Vegas boutiques are by appointment only? My local boutique still is.


They are not. Walk ins are welcome.


----------



## deltalady

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> They are not. Walk ins are welcome.



Thank you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

They had something at VCA 5th for the new Perlee pieces ~ of course I didn’t remember to take photos of anything. The best pieces I saw from the collection were NFS (belonged to a very sweet and super-chic lady) - she had the ring with the arc-shaped stone in Turquoise/YG AND the Perlee watch in YG, with the watch cover in TQ and the other end pave (I believe it was SO). SOOOOOO gorgeous!

My SA was very careful to show DH my favorite piece, the Liane, and tell him how unique it is, worksmanship, details….oh, it’s SO good!


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> They had something at VCA 5th for the new Perlee pieces ~ of course I didn’t remember to take photos of anything. The best pieces I saw from the collection were NFS (belonged to a very sweet and super-chic lady) - she had the ring with the arc-shaped stone in Turquoise/YG AND the Perlee watch in YG, with the watch cover in TQ and the other end pave (I believe it was SO). SOOOOOO gorgeous!
> 
> My SA was very careful to show DH my favorite piece, the Liane, and tell him how unique it is, worksmanship, details….oh, it’s SO good!
> 
> View attachment 5607705


You look gorgeous!  You can "share" your SA's contact info on your phone with your husband and have him save it on his phone. 
Tell him it will come in handy if he needs to order a surprise present for you.  It's "easy, no effort, just text the SA"... done!  He will like that.     

Love your new hair color.  It creates a glow around your face.  The ombre is a nice touch... looks great.


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> You look gorgeous!  You can "share" your SA's contact info on your phone with your husband and have him save it on his phone.
> Tell him it will come in handy if he needs to order a surprise present for you.  It's "easy, no effort, just text the SA"... done!  He will like that.
> 
> Love your new hair color.  It creates a glow around your face.  The ombre is a nice touch... looks great.


That’s a great idea, but she is waaaay ahead of that; we had dinner with her and her husband over the summer. He was very impressed with her; they get along great. TBH he has no idea exactly what any of the jewelry costs (he has a general idea, although usually I fund most of the purchases myself, with him “helping” because his gifts are usually my Hermès bags; he appreciates the jewelry and is happy to help with an SO, but I try to limit it and handle the bulk myself because of the B/Ks). 

Thank you for the compliment on my hair.  To do this, they make it blonde first, and every time I am tempted to just stop there, and then I’m like, nahhhhh!!!! It’s tricky to maintain with the color shampoo/conditioner, I have to mix the colors, so I generally use a light hand with that and it gets progressively lighter until it’s a pale mauve. The ends are ombre, but not as light as in the photo (like my avatar).

I only get self-conscious about it at times like last night, when we went to Friday Night Lights at my younger son’s WASP-y high school (he is on varsity football this year, his first varsity game, he got a nice tackle in and was thrilled to hear his name called by the announcer). Someone asked me if I have tried gray and I am considering it (Oh the irony ~ covering my gray with gray!?!!)


----------



## BigAkoya

Notorious Pink said:


> That’s a great idea, but she is waaaay ahead of that; we had dinner with her and her husband over the summer. He was very impressed with her; they get along great. TBH he has no idea exactly what any of the jewelry costs (he has a general idea, although usually I fund most of the purchases myself, with him “helping” because his gifts are usually my Hermès bags; he appreciates the jewelry and is happy to help with an SO, but I try to limit it and handle the bulk myself because of the B/Ks).
> 
> Thank you for the compliment on my hair.  To do this, they make it blonde first, and every time I am tempted to just stop there, and then I’m like, nahhhhh!!!! It’s tricky to maintain with the color shampoo/conditioner, I have to mix the colors, so I generally use a light hand with that and it gets progressively lighter until it’s a pale mauve. The ends are ombre, but not as light as in the photo (like my avatar).
> 
> I only get self-conscious about it at times like last night, when we went to Friday Night Lights at my younger son’s WASP-y high school (he is on varsity football this year, his first varsity game, he got a nice tackle in and was thrilled to hear his name called by the announcer). Someone asked me if I have tried gray and I am considering it (Oh the irony ~ covering my gray with gray!?!!)


Gray is super trendy!  When I get a few more gray hairs, I want to try the gray trend too (my hair is currently highlighted a purple fuchsia, done via biolage).  

You can be our hair color fashionista and advisor here!  
I really do like your pink ombre now.  Looks beautiful on you.  Colorful, but not harsh.  Gorgeous.


----------



## A bottle of Red

@Notorious Pink  the necklace looks perfect on you! Totally enabling here


----------



## EpiFanatic

Notorious Pink said:


> They had something at VCA 5th for the new Perlee pieces ~ of course I didn’t remember to take photos of anything. The best pieces I saw from the collection were NFS (belonged to a very sweet and super-chic lady) - she had the ring with the arc-shaped stone in Turquoise/YG AND the Perlee watch in YG, with the watch cover in TQ and the other end pave (I believe it was SO). SOOOOOO gorgeous!
> 
> My SA was very careful to show DH my favorite piece, the Liane, and tell him how unique it is, worksmanship, details….oh, it’s SO good!
> 
> View attachment 5607705


I think this might be MY favorite VCA piece for you, cause it’s all about me right . There is something so stunning, unique and yet low key about this piece that makes me feel like you can wear it for a formal event or with jeans and a t-shirt. Like anyone near you would want to lean in closer and stare at that piece. I absolutely adore it on you.


----------



## Notorious Pink

A bottle of Red said:


> @Notorious Pink  the necklace looks perfect on you! Totally enabling here





EpiFanatic said:


> I think this might be MY favorite VCA piece for you, cause it’s all about me right . There is something so stunning, unique and yet low key about this piece that makes me feel like you can wear it for a formal event or with jeans and a t-shirt. Like anyone near you would want to lean in closer and stare at that piece. I absolutely adore it on you.



Thanks, guys!!!!   I know, I know….this has always been sooo good, and the price just keeps going higher and higher. I might have to sell about half my wardrobe, but I think if I don’t make the commitment to get it, I’ll always want it.


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> Gray is super trendy!  When I get a few more gray hairs, I want to try the gray trend too (my hair is currently highlighted a purple fuchsia, done via biolage).
> 
> You can be our hair color fashionista and advisor here!
> I really do like your pink ombre now.  Looks beautiful on you.  Colorful, but not harsh.  Gorgeous.


Oooh, purple fuchsia sounds FUN!!! And again, you are always so kind


----------



## rosebean

Notorious Pink said:


> They had something at VCA 5th for the new Perlee pieces ~ of course I didn’t remember to take photos of anything. The best pieces I saw from the collection were NFS (belonged to a very sweet and super-chic lady) - she had the ring with the arc-shaped stone in Turquoise/YG AND the Perlee watch in YG, with the watch cover in TQ and the other end pave (I believe it was SO). SOOOOOO gorgeous!
> 
> My SA was very careful to show DH my favorite piece, the Liane, and tell him how unique it is, worksmanship, details….oh, it’s SO good!
> 
> View attachment 5607705


beautiful couple! Liane necklace is gorgeous on you. green and rose goes really well together.  Hope you get it soon!


----------



## rosebean

shere3n02 said:


> *Vintage vs Magic earrings *
> 
> Hi fellow VCA lovers
> I’d love some advice on the next items on my list - the 2 & 3 motif earrings (attached mod shots for reference).
> 
> I have a pair of Magic Malachite earrings, and the Magic size sits perfect on my ears. However, I’ve steered away from the Vintage size ones because they’re not as comfortable - I have big earlobes and unfortunately my piercing is also quite high. Do you think the earrings are sitting weird / not cantered on my ears? _(If I centered it, too much of my earlobe gets sqooshed in the earclip lol)_
> 
> But I absolutely love the 2 & 3 motif earrings and I’m considering them seriously. My SA did say they can do two things - 1) change the earring stick to a longer one & 2) loosen the earclip so it’s more comfortable. I wouldn’t know if these changes would help ultimately, and they can only make these changes after I purchase the item (presumably non-exchangeable once I move forward with these adjustments).
> 
> Have any of you experienced something similar? Please do share your thoughts with me! Thanks so much!
> View attachment 4992647
> View attachment 4992648
> View attachment 4992649


I love the 3 over the 2 on you.


----------



## rosebean

Notorious Pink said:


> ok...I love both earrings on you....however, if you are totally OCD, well, honestly the earrings are not centered on you.
> 
> However however, I would not have noticed that if I wasn’t looking - it’s not obvious. They don’t look weird, just not centered, which isn’t unusual. I agree it’s easy enough to move the posts to the other hole (they could probably even do that before you purchase them so you can see how it will look) and that might work better. Unless your ear is really uncomfortable,I don’t know if you need longer posts.


@Notorious Pink I am curious what you meat regarding not centered? I am about to get my frivole small pave earrings. Would love to know what is considered center (maybe I am one of the OCD . thank you.


----------



## VCACHON

Has anyone purchased VCA pieces from Sydney boutique recently and received the travel pouch? or anytime this year


----------



## Prada Prince

Just placed a 30% deposit for my next VCA piece today! Hoping it arrives in a month to 6 weeks!

My SA was sweet enough to give me a little present when I visited today, a beautiful Duvelleroy fan!


----------



## glamourbag

Prada Prince said:


> Just placed a 30% deposit for my next VCA piece today! Hoping it arrives in a month to 6 weeks!
> 
> My SA was sweet enough to give me a little present when I visited today, a beautiful Duvelleroy fan!
> 
> View attachment 5609835
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609836


How beautiful! Excited for you and your new piece! I hope it arrives sooner.


----------



## Rami00

Hello fashionistas ,

I am this “-“ close getting White gold onyx (pavé) bracelet, while I wait for the white perlee clover bracelet to appear. I have a tiny collection, and would like everything to kinda work with each other.

Any words of wisdom, advice… what do we think?


----------



## kimber418

Rami00 said:


> Hello fashionistas ,
> 
> I am this “-“ close getting White gold onyx (pavé) bracelet, while I wait for the white perlee clover bracelet to appear. I have a tiny collection, and would like everything to kinda work with each other.
> 
> Any words of wisdom, advice… what do we think?
> 
> View attachment 5611068
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611070


The bracelet would make your collection AMAZING!   I think it would bring everything together.  Is the Magic onyx necklace yellow gold?


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

kimber418 said:


> The bracelet would make your collection AMAZING!   I think it would bring everything together.  Is the Magic onyx necklace yellow gold?


Not OP but it looks yellow gold to me and also looks like the vintage size to me. It’s just zoomed in but I’m looking at the Frivole in comparison.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Rami00 said:


> Hello fashionistas ,
> 
> I am this “-“ close getting White gold onyx (pavé) bracelet, while I wait for the white perlee clover bracelet to appear. I have a tiny collection, and would like everything to kinda work with each other.
> 
> Any words of wisdom, advice… what do we think?
> That would be a perfect addition.
> View attachment 5611068
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611070


----------



## A bottle of Red

Rami00 said:


> Hello fashionistas ,
> 
> I am this “-“ close getting White gold onyx (pavé) bracelet, while I wait for the white perlee clover bracelet to appear. I have a tiny collection, and would like everything to kinda work with each other.
> 
> Any words of wisdom, advice… what do we think?
> 
> View attachment 5611068
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611070


What an exquisite collection!


----------



## missie1

Rami00 said:


> Hello fashionistas ,
> 
> I am this “-“ close getting White gold onyx (pavé) bracelet, while I wait for the white perlee clover bracelet to appear. I have a tiny collection, and would like everything to kinda work with each other.
> 
> Any words of wisdom, advice… what do we think?
> 
> View attachment 5611068
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611070


Absolutely lovely collection.  I would recommend waiting to purchase this bracelet until you get your clover. I have wg onyx bracelet and Perlee Clover and to be honest it’s not my favorite combo.  It’s something about the combo thats so stark and heavy feeling imo.


----------



## DS2006

Rami00 said:


> Hello fashionistas ,
> 
> I am this “-“ close getting White gold onyx (pavé) bracelet, while I wait for the white perlee clover bracelet to appear. I have a tiny collection, and would like everything to kinda work with each other.
> 
> Any words of wisdom, advice… what do we think?
> 
> View attachment 5611068
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611070


I have the wg onyx pave bracelet and absolutely love it!  I am not sure I'd wear it with the Clover on the same arm because I wouldn't want to scratch the two bracelets.  But I think it would be a nice addition to your collection! You have some beautiful wg pave pieces to wear with it!


----------



## cloee

kimber418 said:


> The bracelet would make your collection AMAZING!   I think it would bring everything together.  Is the Magic onyx necklace yellow gold?


Not OP either but it appears to be the sevres porcelain Vendome piece.


----------



## september1985

hello. after careful consideration I have decided on my first vca piece. I made an appointment over the phone to go look at some pieces and was told that what I wanted will need to be pre-ordered. today when I went in for my appointment, I was told that since yesterday (9/16/2022) the full price must be paid on pre-orders. my concern is that I will be placing an order on something that I’ve never seen/held and its non-refundable only store credit. being my first piece I fear that I may decide that vca isn't for me after all. 

I asked if this only applied to new customers and the SA said it applies to everyone because some people have placed a pre-order and never returned to collect/decline the piece but its held so cannot be sold.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

september1985 said:


> hello. after careful consideration I have decided on my first vca piece. I made an appointment over the phone to go look at some pieces and was told that what I wanted will need to be pre-ordered. today when I went in for my appointment, I was told that since yesterday (9/16/2022) the full price must be paid on pre-orders. my concern is that I will be placing an order on something that I’ve never seen/held and its non-refundable only store credit. being my first piece I fear that I may decide that vca isn't for me after all.
> 
> I asked if this only applied to new customers and the SA said it applies to everyone because some people have placed a pre-order and never returned to collect/decline the piece but its held so cannot be sold.


May I ask what the item is that you are interested in?


----------



## september1985

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> May I ask what the item is that you are interested in?


10 motif hammered yg necklace.


----------



## cloee

september1985 said:


> 10 motif hammered yg necklace.


For my store, we only need to pay full if it’s SO/MTO. If it’s a regular item, we just pay deposit. My last item was a sweet hammered single motif PG for my daughter. This was at the end of August so it’s fairly recent. It may vary by location. I am in toronto.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

september1985 said:


> 10 motif hammered yg necklace.


That’s very interesting. Especially since it’s not a SO/MTO. Are you in the US? For my first VCA piece, it was not available in the boutique and as @cloee said, I also only had to put a deposit down to wait for it to come in and I didn’t have any purchase history yet at that time either. If you’re in the US, maybe you can try another boutique if you’re interested in doing that to avoid paying in full.


----------



## Rami00

kimber418 said:


> The bracelet would make your collection AMAZING!   I think it would bring everything together.  Is the Magic onyx necklace yellow gold?


Thank you. It’s the Vendôme edition bleu sevre, yellow gold. It looks onyx in the pic.


----------



## Rami00

cloee said:


> Not OP either but it appears to be the sevres porcelain Vendome piece.





missie1 said:


> Absolutely lovely collection.  I would recommend waiting to purchase this bracelet until you get your clover. I have wg onyx bracelet and Perlee Clover and to be honest it’s not my favorite combo.  It’s something about the combo thats so stark and heavy feeling imo.


@cloee great eye! 
@missie1 thank you so much for chiming in. I wasn’t sure if I was just getting fed up of waiting and getting this piece (which is absolutely beautiful) just the sake of buying. You know what I mean ..


----------



## Rami00

DS2006 said:


> I have the wg onyx pave bracelet and absolutely love it!  I am not sure I'd wear it with the Clover on the same arm because I wouldn't want to scratch the two bracelets.  But I think it would be a nice addition to your collection! You have some beautiful wg pave pieces to wear with it!


Thank you! I thought it would be a nice fun white gold piece to my collection before moving onto yellow/rose gold. But, I may end up waiting for the clover first, it has been on my list like forever.


----------



## jenayb

Rami00 said:


> Hello fashionistas ,
> 
> I am this “-“ close getting White gold onyx (pavé) bracelet, while I wait for the white perlee clover bracelet to appear. I have a tiny collection, and would like everything to kinda work with each other.
> 
> Any words of wisdom, advice… what do we think?
> 
> View attachment 5611068
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611070



Well, I'm sure you know *my* opinion, but I do think this would be a lovely addition... you already have stunning pieces and I really think this bracelet would be icing. It's so very wearable and gorgeous.... a yes for me, love.


----------



## sjunky13

Rami00 said:


> Hello fashionistas ,
> 
> I am this “-“ close getting White gold onyx (pavé) bracelet, while I wait for the white perlee clover bracelet to appear. I have a tiny collection, and would like everything to kinda work with each other.
> 
> Any words of wisdom, advice… what do we think?
> 
> View attachment 5611068
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611070


You 10000% need it. You already have a few amazing bangles. I recall the loves and you also have the Serpenti that is a wg blingy bangle type of bracelet The clover is beautiful, but you have hard bracelets covered. You have some beautiful rings and earrings and this chain type of bracelet will make a wonderful addition . The Clover can come next.


----------



## tensgrl

rosebean said:


> I love the 3 over the 2 on you.


+1


----------



## tensgrl

Rami00 said:


> Hello fashionistas ,
> 
> I am this “-“ close getting White gold onyx (pavé) bracelet, while I wait for the white perlee clover bracelet to appear. I have a tiny collection, and would like everything to kinda work with each other.
> 
> Any words of wisdom, advice… what do we think?
> 
> View attachment 5611068
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611070


I have this bracelet and love it.  Goes with most everything, including jeans. It looks great alone and I stack it with my thin diamond bangle and Cartier sm Love with diamonds.


----------



## missie1

Rami00 said:


> @cloee great eye!
> @missie1 thank you so much for chiming in. I wasn’t sure if I was just getting fed up of waiting and getting this piece (which is absolutely beautiful) just the sake of buying. You know what I mean ..


Yes we get so restless with VCA especially now that deposits on Perlee were halted.  They are starting to filter in so hopefully it will t be too long before you can get yours.  I will take pic of the two together for you. So you can have visual


----------



## kmang011

I’m traveling to Japan in two weeks. Does anyone have any recommendations or suggestions for which boutique to make an appointment with in Tokyo? Positive experiences? Does anyone happen to have any contact information of SAs there. I’d like to reach out to them before I land in Tokyo.


----------



## sparklygold

MsRuckus said:


> I adore both of those sweet bracelets. My sister has the sweet butterfly, never removes it and it looks spectacular still after years.  I wore my RG sweet heart alone, never took it off, for years, then added a couple of other similar size heart bracelets for a while (including a chopard one that is ) until I finally got the RG love bracelet I always wanted a few months ago.   I wear them together often but do think that the sweet heart bracelet is a little bit too petite with my love bracelet and usually just prefer to wear my love alone, or with a more substantial bracelet, like my lucky motif one.
> 
> View attachment 5228727


Where is your ring from? Super cute!


----------



## september1985

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> That’s very interesting. Especially since it’s not a SO/MTO. Are you in the US? For my first VCA piece, it was not available in the boutique and as @cloee said, I also only had to put a deposit down to wait for it to come in and I didn’t have any purchase history yet at that time either. If you’re in the US, maybe you can try another boutique if you’re interested in doing that to avoid paying in full.


sorry, I just saw that you asked a question. 

I am in the U.S., South Florida. I asked if this protocol was for new clients and the SA said everyone. I am feeling a little deterred seeing all of the posts on here of people still putting deposits…


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

september1985 said:


> sorry, I just saw that you asked a question.
> 
> I am in the U.S., South Florida. I asked if this protocol was for new clients and the SA said everyone. I am feeling a little deterred seeing all of the posts on here of people still putting deposits…


Oh hello fellow Floridian! I just moved to Vegas but born and raised in Florida 28 years (: anyhow, yes I would move on to a different boutique or maybe even ask the store manager about the policy too. That’s not fair you’d have to pay in full when no one else has for a regularly in stock item. PS: stay safe down there! All my family is back in Florida still, I’ll be praying!


----------



## missie1

september1985 said:


> sorry, I just saw that you asked a question.
> 
> I am in the U.S., South Florida. I asked if this protocol was for new clients and the SA said everyone. I am feeling a little deterred seeing all of the posts on here of people still putting deposits…


I think it’s because  this particular piece is in high demand right now….I heard wait was at least a year for this piece. If you pay in full your  guaranteed to get one before someone who has paid 30% deposit.


----------



## BigAkoya

september1985 said:


> sorry, I just saw that you asked a question.
> 
> I am in the U.S., South Florida. I asked if this protocol was for new clients and the SA said everyone. I am feeling a little deterred seeing all of the posts on here of people still putting deposits…


Don't feel bad.  If it's your first purchase, the boutique does not know you, and perhaps they have had a lot of false orders.
Hence, to show sincerity, they asked for 100% deposit.
If this is the nearest VCA to you, I would put the deposit down and go with the flow.  The rules will soften as they get to know you, and you get to know them.

It's a deposit, so just be clear if you don''t like it, you are not committed to purchasing it.
You can look at other 10 motifs and hammered pieces to get an idea if you will like it.  My guess is you already did your research which is why you chose that piece.  Hammered gold is classic, iconic VCA... you can't go wrong.

I hope you decide to put the deposit down.
What we read here on VCA is not the same for all boutiques.  Boutiques vary depending on the city, past sales, clients, demand, etc.

All that matters is how you felt while at the boutique.
If the SA was kind, and you want to build a relationship, great, and go back to that SA.
If not, I would just make another appointment with another SA and put the deposit down.  Ask if you can see any hammered piece... earring, bracelet, pendant.  This is so you can see the motif and how it looks.  Ask to try any 10 motif.  This is to see how it looks on you.  From there, you can visualize.

I hope this one experience does not turn you off to VCA.  I do hope you give it another shot.
And yes... there have been others who were requested to put 100% deposit.  It is definitely not you; it's probably due to cirucumstances of that boutique.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

september1985 said:


> sorry, I just saw that you asked a question.
> 
> I am in the U.S., South Florida. I asked if this protocol was for new clients and the SA said everyone. I am feeling a little deterred seeing all of the posts on here of people still putting deposits…





missie1 said:


> I think it’s because  this particular piece is in high demand right now….I heard wait was at least a year for this piece. If you pay in full your  guaranteed to get one before someone who has paid 30% deposit.





BigAkoya said:


> Don't feel bad.  If it's your first purchase, the boutique does not know you, and perhaps they have had a lot of false orders.
> Hence, to show sincerity, they asked for 100% deposit.
> If this is the nearest VCA to you, I would put the deposit down and go with the flow.  The rules will soften as they get to know you, and you get to know them.
> 
> It's a deposit, so just be clear if you don''t like it, you are not committed to purchasing it.
> You can look at other 10 motifs and hammered pieces to get an idea if you will like it.  My guess is you already did your research which is why you chose that piece.  Hammered gold is classic, iconic VCA... you can't go wrong.
> 
> I hope you decide to put the deposit down.
> What we read here on VCA is not the same for all boutiques.  Boutiques vary depending on the city, past sales, clients, demand, etc.
> 
> All that matters is how you felt while at the boutique.
> If the SA was kind, and you want to build a relationship, great, and go back to that SA.
> If not, I would just make another appointment with another SA and put the deposit down.  Ask if you can see any hammered piece... earring, bracelet, pendant.  This is so you can see the motif and how it looks.  Ask to try any 10 motif.  This is to see how it looks on you.  From there, you can visualize.
> 
> I hope this one experience does not turn you off to VCA.  I do hope you give it another shot.
> And yes... there have been others who were requested to put 100% deposit.  It is definitely not you; it's probably due to cirucumstances of that boutique.


@missie1 just jogged my own memory. I do distinctly remember now my SA telling me when I purchased my first onyx 5 motif last year that I put a 30% deposit down for and then inquired about a malachite 5 motif during pickup, she told me that one I would need to pay in full 100% because the waitlist is too long and in high demand. I completely forgot about that. So your SA is not wrong for asking for a full deposit for a high demand piece. As @BigAkoya said, don’t let this deter you from the brand though. I understand if you’re not comfortable with putting a full deposit down and I wouldn’t want you to go against your gut but just know it is probably because it is such a popular item right now. I hope you find the one you want. (:


----------



## MissPositivity

Hello, was hoping to get some insights from this group, I placed a deposit for Magic MOP earrings more than 6 months ago and they still haven’t come with no ETA. Has anyone else experienced something similar recently? I was told they are very backlogged on the production of that item and aren’t accepting more orders on that item at this time. Any insights would be much appreciated


----------



## SilverBen

.


----------



## dls68

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> .


I totally share the frustration. I am a new client in nyc. Put down a deposit on magic MOP earrings in may and zero communication. Ended up buying VA size on a work trip b/c they were in stock. Wanted YG MOP pendant to match, no dice. Said would be interested in hammered gold MA earrings instead, offered to pay in full, told no option to order. It’s so frustrating, I am trying to spend $ but refuse to buy things I don’t want (was offered RDN earrings and agate bracelet but not my jam). Any advice???? I would change SA but mine is a high jewelry person you would think she would have more pull!


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,
Does anybody know the US price of 2016 RG onyx earrings with diamond in the center? I am looking to buy these preloved and wanted to do a price check. TIA!
pic from IG:


----------



## missie1

MissPositivity said:


> Hello, was hoping to get some insights from this group, I placed a deposit for Magic MOP earrings more than 6 months ago and they still haven’t come with no ETA. Has anyone else experienced something similar recently? I was told they are very backlogged on the production of that item and aren’t accepting more orders on that item at this time. Any insights would be much appreciated


In my limited experience the items normally show up within 6-9 months.


----------



## innerpeace85

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> Does anybody know the US price of 2016 RG onyx earrings with diamond in the center? I am looking to buy these preloved and wanted to do a price check. TIA!
> pic from IG:
> View attachment 5619443


Please don't answer this question!! I paid premium and got the earrings. I am not sure I want to know


----------



## missie1

dls68 said:


> I totally share the frustration. I am a new client in nyc. Put down a deposit on magic MOP earrings in may and zero communication. Ended up buying VA size on a work trip b/c they were in stock. Wanted YG MOP pendant to match, no dice. Said would be interested in hammered gold MA earrings instead, offered to pay in full, told no option to order. It’s so frustrating, I am trying to spend $ but refuse to buy things I don’t want (was offered RDN earrings and agate bracelet but not my jam). Any advice???? I would change SA but mine is a high jewelry person you would think she would have more pull!


Are you new to VCA in general or just the NYC store?  I have learned that patience is the key when trying to acquire a VCA  collection. These are handmade  pieces so it takes time to produce. If Paris isnt accepting orders on certain pieces then it’s no pull to be had. No SA is going to take your order.  Once they restock to certain levels the boutiques they will allow deposits again on certain stock items.  Currently no one know if spend limits will be removed or not.  Definitely don’t buy items you don’t love.


----------



## missie1

Did anyone see the 10 motif wg turquoise set for sale on Dearluxe. She had necklace and bracelet.  I’m afraid to ask the price as we know I want that 10 motif.  I think price is going to be insane


----------



## innerpeace85

missie1 said:


> Did anyone see the 10 motif wg turquoise set for sale on Dearluxe. She had necklace and bracelet.  I’m afraid to ask the price as we know I want that 10 motif.  I think price is going to be insane


Definitely their prices are exorbitant! But they get pieces in almost brand new condition. So it's a tough decision


----------



## YEANETT

innerpeace85 said:


> Please don't answer this question!! I paid premium and got the earrings. I am not sure I want to know


All I am going to say is… I would have done the same.  I am soooo sad I missed the onyx with diamond pendant and earring . Wishing that VCA bring them all back in YG. Congratulations they are stunning


----------



## eternallove4bag

innerpeace85 said:


> Please don't answer this question!! I paid premium and got the earrings. I am not sure I want to know


Congrats girl! @innerpeace85 now enjoy her without any thoughts about the price


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Does anyone if there are any NM that still carry VCA?


----------



## BigAkoya

innerpeace85 said:


> Please don't answer this question!! I paid premium and got the earrings. I am not sure I want to know


Having that rare piece is priceless.  I am so glad that piece found you!  
Congratulations!  Mod shot if you are not shy.  I have not seen onyx earrings with a diamond center.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Cavalier Girl said:


> Does anyone if there are any NM that still carry VCA?


The one in Oahu is being renovated and will be run by VCA when done. I was there a month ago.


----------



## Junkenpo

EpiFanatic said:


> The one in Oahu is being renovated and will be run by VCA when done. I was there a month ago.


That is good to know!  That's my closest boutique, but I haven't been to Oahu (or anywhere) since before the pandemic.


----------



## lulu1982

Does the 5 motif come in a mini size with onyx? I am obsessed with this style, but find the "regular" motifs too big, as I have such small hands. Thanks


----------



## glamourbag

lulu1982 said:


> Does the 5 motif come in a mini size with onyx? I am obsessed with this style, but find the "regular" motifs too big, as I have such small hands. Thanks


Hi. Sorry, no it does not come in that combination as standard stock. I am unsure if that could be SO'd.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@BigAkoya , thanks for your thoughts about watches.  I get exactly what you mean.  When I first got married, the only jewelry I wore was a plain platinum wedding band and my Rolex, a wedding gift, and I felt perfectly satisfied.  I did that for years, until I had my first baby and I stopped wearing all accessories for 10 years.  Then slowly the jewelry came back, and now the past couple of years, the Rolex has come back.  At my next big birthday, I may consider a grail watch.  The RG Daytona is gorgeous.  I played around with the config function on the website.  I'm amazed how big a difference the white and RG face makes.  The white is crispy and the everose is soft enough that it could be neutral on me.  The only issues are some practical requirements I have.  I love love love the date and the cyclops.  I use it so many times during the day.  The story of the designer creating this feature because of a comment from his wife is especially satisfying.  Leave it to a woman to be the inspiration behind Rolex's defining feature. Realistically, I would find a day indicator even more useful as I get older.  I am constantly asking myself what day it is.  So the day-date would be perfect for me.  Unfortunately, aesthetically, I think I prefer the Daytona.  But who knows how I will feel in 5-10 years.  It's a fun project, and something I should not rush.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@eternallove4bag , what combos are you considering?  Do you have mod shots or are you waiting for those watches to show up so you can try them?  Oh, I see you are interested in the OPs.  Yes, those colors are gorg.  I love the turquoise and the red.  And I think I would love a black too.


----------



## EpiFanatic

EpiFanatic said:


> @eternallove4bag , what combos are you considering?  Do you have mod shots or are you waiting for those watches to show up so you can try them?  Oh, I see you are interested in the OPs.  Yes, those colors are gorg.  I love the turquoise and the red.  And I think I would love a black too.


Oh wait should this discussion be in the other brands thread?  Don’t want to break rules.


----------



## XCCX

Price increases in Middle East October 15th (5%) according to my SA!


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

I am a newbie to VCA and thought I would come over to this thread to ask all of you experienced VCA connoisseurs what your thoughts were. I was thinking of treating myself to a set of mini frivoles yellow gold diamond earrings with the matching pendant. I do not have a purchase history as this would be my first purchase. Will the SA give me a hard time? Does VCA play games like Hermès? What else do I need to know as any advice would be appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## snnysmm

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> I am a newbie to VCA and thought I would come over to this thread to ask all of you experienced VCA connoisseurs what your thoughts were. I was thinking of treating myself to a set of mini frivoles yellow gold diamond earrings with the matching pendant. I do not have a purchase history as this would be my first purchase. Will the SA give me a hard time? Does VCA play games like Hermès? What else do I need to know as any advice would be appreciated. Thank you in advance.


Your SA should not give you a hard time if you want the mini Frivole set. If they don’t have it in stock, they should be able to order it for you with a deposit.  If they give you a hard time about it, you should find a new SA.

I will say that the mini Frivole is really small, especially on a pendant.  Earrings might be ok, depending on your earlobes, but I’d also ask to try on the small size if possible.  I personally think small is the best size for earrings and pendant in Frivole… btw I think the small pendant only comes in pave, but not the earrings.  Frivole is so beautiful!

For the most part, you should usually be able to ask for anything that is their regular stock item (they might ask for a deposit or to pay in full before ordering).


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

snnysmm said:


> Your SA should not give you a hard time if you want the mini Frivole set. If they don’t have it in stock, they should be able to order it for you with a deposit.  If they give you a hard time about it, you should find a new SA.
> 
> I will say that the mini Frivole is really small, especially on a pendant.  Earrings might be ok, depending on your earlobes, but I’d also ask to try on the small size if possible.  I personally think small is the best size for earrings and pendant in Frivole… Frivole is so beautiful!
> 
> For the most part, you should usually be able to ask for anything that is their regular stock item (they might ask for a deposit or to pay in full before ordering).


Thank you for your detailed response. I feel much more reassured now after reading this. You are right I should probably compare the different sizes in person to get a better sense of actual proportions before making my final decision.  i am so excited! Thanks again.


----------



## snnysmm

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> Thank you for your detailed response. I feel much more reassured now after reading this. You are right I should probably compare the different sizes in person to get a better sense of actual proportions before making my final decision.  i am so excited! Thanks again.


Happy to help!  I hope you find the Frivole set that you love, whatever the size!  I love, love, love the Frivole.


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> @BigAkoya , thanks for your thoughts about watches.  I get exactly what you mean.  When I first got married, the only jewelry I wore was a plain platinum wedding band and my Rolex, a wedding gift, and I felt perfectly satisfied.  I did that for years, until I had my first baby and I stopped wearing all accessories for 10 years.  Then slowly the jewelry came back, and now the past couple of years, the Rolex has come back.  At my next big birthday, I may consider a grail watch.  The RG Daytona is gorgeous.  I played around with the config function on the website.  I'm amazed how big a difference the white and RG face makes.  The white is crispy and the everose is soft enough that it could be neutral on me.  The only issues are some practical requirements I have.  I love love love the date and the cyclops.  I use it so many times during the day.  The story of the designer creating this feature because of a comment from his wife is especially satisfying.  Leave it to a woman to be the inspiration behind Rolex's defining feature. Realistically, I would find a day indicator even more useful as I get older.  I am constantly asking myself what day it is.  So the day-date would be perfect for me.  Unfortunately, aesthetically, I think I prefer the Daytona.  But who knows how I will feel in 5-10 years.  It's a fun project, and something I should not rush.


I had the same concern!  I was used to a DateJust and loved the date!
My love of the Daytona far exceeded that concern.  I now use my iPhone for the date.
Truth be told, I rarely look at my watch as I live on my iPhone.

I view my watch as a piece of jewelry, my everyday piece.

Finally... a perspective on the date to help you decide...
The reason why it does not have a date is because it was designed by Rolex as racing watch for race car drivers (e.g. Paul Newman, Daytona 500 Race which is where it got its Daytona nickname). The three dials are for a race car driver to mark the elapsed time in hours, minutes, seconds.  I am sure you know this, but each Rolex sportswatch has a purpose (e.g Submariner for divers, GMT for pilots...).  Rolex sportwatches are not just designs, each watch is fully functional in its intent (e.g. GMT has two/three time zones for pilots).

If you look at the Daytona from that perspectice, an awesome race car driver watch, three "stop watch" dials... it's beyond gorgeous.  Who needs to know the date when you're racing, and it is seconds that matter?    

Am I making my case and convincing you a bit?
I'll stop now before I become super annoying; I'm just slightly annoying now.  
Zipping it up!

And to those who are annoyed with this mini-side topic... thanks for your patience letting me share my passion for things.


----------



## eternallove4bag

EpiFanatic said:


> @eternallove4bag , what combos are you considering?  Do you have mod shots or are you waiting for those watches to show up so you can try them?  Oh, I see you are interested in the OPs.  Yes, those colors are gorg.  I love the turquoise and the red.  And I think I would love a black too.


Team green, black and blue! Trouble 


EpiFanatic said:


> Oh wait should this discussion be in the other brands thread?  Don’t want to break rules.


I am unsure too. Maybe the other brands thread might be the best place. Omg I love how we are moving from one thread to another trying our best to share our excitement and perspectives without censure! Hehe!


----------



## allure244

MissPositivity said:


> Hello, was hoping to get some insights from this group, I placed a deposit for Magic MOP earrings more than 6 months ago and they still haven’t come with no ETA. Has anyone else experienced something similar recently? I was told they are very backlogged on the production of that item and aren’t accepting more orders on that item at this time. Any insights would be much appreciated


I placed a deposit for magic malachite earrings last Dec and received them this July. Saw another person post online that they placed deposit early this year (I think Jan?) for the same earrings and just received them recently.


----------



## allure244

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> Does anybody know the US price of 2016 RG onyx earrings with diamond in the center? I am looking to buy these preloved and wanted to do a price check. TIA!
> pic from IG:
> View attachment 5619443


Retail price was $5750 USD (Pretax) in 2017. The matching holiday pendant was released Oct 2016 and these earrings were introduced in 2017


----------



## sunshineshiney

silliex said:


> Hi everyone! I’m heading to Rome for my first Europe trip in a few weeks and have my eye on the gold 5 motif guilloche bracelet and a sweet Alhambra butterfly necklace with MOP as souvenirs. Wondering what inventory is looking like and if there’s any advice anyone can pass on to help increase my odds (setting up an appt with a note that I’m looking to purchase these items, getting in touch with an SA, etc). Otherwise I’ll have to look into some back up wish list items . TIA, hoping to join the VCA club soon!


I’m not sure if Rome is appointment only or not, but I would call them ahead of time and let them know you are planning on visiting their boutique and would like to see a couple specific pieces. They should be able to accommodate your request .

The Guilloché bracelet was my first VCA purchase too!!! Excited for you to join the club soon . Safe travels!!


----------



## kelsenia

Anyone else’s wallet sad after learning about this whole price 5.23% increase situation in the US? Finally bit the bullet on putting a deposit for the pink sapphire butterfly ring and single row perlee rg bangle. Been thinking about them for a while and those are significant enough purchases where that will make a good amount of difference. Thankfully the ring is MTO so it won’t be here for a while. So much for ban island…. You know it’s bad when you go on your amex spending report and your number one is VCA


----------



## missie1

kelsenia said:


> Anyone else’s wallet sad after learning about this whole price 5.23% increase situation in the US? Finally bit the bullet on putting a deposit for the pink sapphire butterfly ring and single row perlee rg bangle. Been thinking about them for a while and those are significant enough purchases where that will make a good amount of difference. Thankfully the ring is MTO so it won’t be here for a while. So much for ban island…. You know it’s bad when you go on your amex spending report and your number one is VCA


Congratulations on the butterfly ring and single row perlee. Breakouts from ban island are allowed for special circumstances.  This was definitely one.


----------



## buttonyy

Hi! I just bought a Sweet Alhambra watch 18K rose gold with pink Mother-of-pearl. I will be removing a rose gold guilloché to fit my wrist. Anyone has any experience on what to do with the spare guilloché motif? It will be such a waste to keep it in storage! I am thinking of converting it to a necklace, any advice?

Link of the watch: https://www.vancleefarpels.com/fr/e...atches/vcaro90100---sweet-alhambra-watch.html


----------



## BigAkoya

kelsenia said:


> Anyone else’s wallet sad after learning about this whole price 5.23% increase situation in the US? Finally bit the bullet on putting a deposit for the pink sapphire butterfly ring and single row perlee rg bangle. Been thinking about them for a while and those are significant enough purchases where that will make a good amount of difference. Thankfully the ring is MTO so it won’t be here for a while. So much for ban island…. You know it’s bad when you go on your amex spending report and your number one is VCA


Yippee!  Congratulations on your new pieces.  
I think it will take a while.  My SA told me VCA quoted him to SO a Trace Chain will take 6-9 months. For a chain! 
You'll just love it that much more when they arrive.  Can't wait to see your new pieces and congrat again!  Those two pieces will look beautiful worn together.


----------



## krawford

Just received text from my SA that NY just announced there will be a 5.23% price increase starting Oct 13.  Jewelry, timepieces and wedding bands.


----------



## eternallove4bag

kelsenia said:


> Anyone else’s wallet sad after learning about this whole price 5.23% increase situation in the US? Finally bit the bullet on putting a deposit for the pink sapphire butterfly ring and single row perlee rg bangle. Been thinking about them for a while and those are significant enough purchases where that will make a good amount of difference. Thankfully the ring is MTO so it won’t be here for a while. So much for ban island…. You know it’s bad when you go on your amex spending report and your number one is VCA


Congrats @kelsenia I love the single row perlee bracelet so much! Can’t wait to see you pink sapphire ring. Is it the BTF butterfly ring which is half pave and half pink? Beautiful!


----------



## Buddysmom

krawford said:


> Just received text from my SA that NY just announced there will be a 5.23% price increase starting Oct 13.  Jewelry, timepieces and wedding bands.


My SA in Virginia said the price increase was only on high jewelry?


----------



## tenshix

buttonyy said:


> Hi! I just bought a Sweet Alhambra watch 18K rose gold with pink Mother-of-pearl. I will be removing a rose gold guilloché to fit my wrist. Anyone has any experience on what to do with the spare guilloché motif? It will be such a waste to keep it in storage! I am thinking of converting it to a necklace, any advice?
> 
> Link of the watch: https://www.vancleefarpels.com/fr/e...atches/vcaro90100---sweet-alhambra-watch.html


Congrats on your beautiful purchase! Our dear member @chiaoapple converted her extra motif into a pendant with her jeweler, perhaps she can share her experience with you.


----------



## LizzieBennett

How difficult is it to find the hammered YG VA earrings or tiger eye VA earrings?   The closest boutique to me is over 700 miles so I've always ordered through the website.   I haven't seen either of these on the website in a good while.


----------



## kelsenia

missie1 said:


> Congratulations on the butterfly ring and single row perlee. Breakouts from ban island are allowed for special circumstances.  This was definitely one.


Thank you! I guess it is half off from ban island because I wont actually get the pieces for a while, especially the ring. My fingers are too big for stock sizes lol. My SA said this was the biggest increase she’s ever seen on non-HJ items (although this increase also covers those too)! 


BigAkoya said:


> Yippee!  Congratulations on your new pieces.
> I think it will take a while.  My SA told me VCA quoted him to SO a Trace Chain will take 6-9 months. For a chain!
> You'll just love it that much more when they arrive.  Can't wait to see your new pieces and congrat again!  Those two pieces will look beautiful worn together.


Wow 6-9 months for a chain?! I have been waiting over 6 months for my lapis butterfly ring. Who knows how long that and these two will take! She said no perlee single rows in WG or RG were in stock in the country in my size . 


eternallove4bag said:


> Congrats @kelsenia I love the single row perlee bracelet so much! Can’t wait to see you pink sapphire ring. Is it the BTF butterfly ring which is half pave and half pink? Beautiful!


@eternallove4bag I know your pictures of it + your RG butterfly ring are always inspo and enabling to me!!! Do you find that you can also wear the bangle more casually if you have no other jewelry on?
Yes the pink sapphire RG/WG diamond butterfly ring. I also want to get the RG one at some point but I already have the lapis on order too. Three butterfly rings seems like a lot, but the vca addiction is real. I prefer that style to the frivole, and if I were to do a pave frivole I would want to SO with pink sapphires to match my pendant/earrings set.  I also like that the pink sapphires/diamonds is a little more care-free than a stone. After wearing my turquoise butterfly pendant *one* time with no lotion/sunscreen/perfume the back of it stained black a little bit. So stones somewhat scare me even though they’re so beautiful! Do you find the polished MOP hardier than the normal variation?


----------



## kelsenia

LizzieBennett said:


> How difficult is it to find the hammered YG VA earrings or tiger eye VA earrings?   The closest boutique to me is over 700 miles so I've always ordered through the website.   I haven't seen either of these on the website in a good while.


I know tigers eye and hammered pieces in general, and all earrings have been pretty hard to get (especially magic or dangle earrings) since the pandemic. Your best bet is to contact customer service and have them connect you to your nearest boutique or see if they can order them for you, likely with at least a 30% deposit. Certain items are unable to be ordered right now due to super long waiting lists, but I don’t know if those pieces are on one of those do-not-order lists.


----------



## snnysmm

Maybe the HP this year seems pricier than all the past pendants because it accounts for the price increase in addition to it being WG…

I kind of want to pull the trigger on the pave Frivole BTF ring or the clover bangle, as they are the most expensive items on my list and the difference in price will be substantial enough…


----------



## chiaoapple

tenshix said:


> Congrats on your beautiful purchase! Our dear member @chiaoapple converted her extra motif into a pendant with her jeweler, perhaps she can share her experience with you.


Great memory tenshix! Yes, I converted the extra motif into a pendant. I simply went to my local jeweller whom I had good experiences with in the past with, and they added a loop and dainty chain; the motif moves freely along the chain. Note that this method will not make pendant look “perfect” as an existing loop will still remain on one side of the motif unless you ask for it to be removed — I did not as I didn’t want to take away any original element in case of future needs.
Hope this helps!


----------



## BigAkoya

buttonyy said:


> Hi! I just bought a Sweet Alhambra watch 18K rose gold with pink Mother-of-pearl. I will be removing a rose gold guilloché to fit my wrist. Anyone has any experience on what to do with the spare guilloché motif? It will be such a waste to keep it in storage! I am thinking of converting it to a necklace, any advice?
> 
> Link of the watch: https://www.vancleefarpels.com/fr/e...atches/vcaro90100---sweet-alhambra-watch.html


@chiaoapple  had a great idea to wear it as a pendant with a bale.
How about wearing it as a fixed pendant using both loops?  You can rotate the motif to the loops are "east/west" and then add chains to either side. 

Like this... this is a bracelet, but you get the idea.. make it long and wear it as a necklace.  That way you can take advantage of  both "loops."  Just a thought.


----------



## BigAkoya

snnysmm said:


> Maybe the HP this year seems pricier than all the past pendants because it accounts for the price increase in addition to it being WG…
> 
> I kind of want to pull the trigger on the pave Frivole BTF ring or the clover bangle, as they are the most expensive items on my list and the difference in price will be substantial enough…


I think if you are ready to buy, it's a great idea. 
However, if you were not truly ready and feel pressured by the price increase, then wait.  
Price increases in luxury goods happen all the time, and for me, I don't buy to get ahead of price increases.  
I buy when I know 100% I am going to love the piece, no regrets.  

That said...
Assuming the timing is right and you know what you want... I vote Frivole pave BTF!    
You will love love love that ring!  I would get that first over the Clover.
You can see that ring when you wear it... all day, all seasons, even when it's winter and you're wearing long sleeves! 
Super blingy ring!   

And yes on buying expensive items first.  I completely agree with you.
Once you by the big pieces, you may find you don't even want the little pieces anymore.


----------



## ProShopper1

I'm like 99% sure there was a thread on this but I can't seem to find it...sorry! I've been wanting a 10 motif look ever since I saw a woman wearing it uber casually, which would be my intent (though obviously I would wear it more dressed up at well). 

Right now I have (all YG):
MOP: 5 motif bracelet & pendant
Onyx: 5 motif bracelet & pendant
Guilloche: 5 motif bracelet

I'm still contemplating whether I want the hammered 5 motif bracelet (my responsible/economical side says I don't need 2 YG bracelets, but my collector side says I do). I'm on the fence about blue agate, and might look into my possibilities of SO chalcedony and GMOP with YG at some point.

So my long winded conundrum, do I pick one 10 motif? If yes, which one? Or....do I get a second 5 motif bracelet of the MOP and guilloche to wear as a necklace? 2 unaltered bracelets is apparently my preferred necklace length, but if I'm going to wear them as bracelets I need 4 links removed and then I can't pair them as a necklace anymore. I would need to either have one of each bracelet unaltered and pair them together (so the front would be MOP and back would be guilloche, or reversed), or get an extender for the back and just wear it as a 5 motif necklace in the front.

If I had an unlimited budget I would just get the matching 10 motif necklaces for the MOP and guilloche (and hammered if I got the bracelet), but unfortunately my money tree isn't as fruitful as I want lol.

I'm attaching some pics of the two bracelets together with my hair like it naturally falls (I'm very lazy with my hair, so whatever it decides to do I go with lol) and if I push my hair back. I know some people say they don't like the bracelets-as-a-necklace route because you can see the clasps, and it's very valid, but if my hair is covering it does it matter?
	

		
			
		

		
	







I'm hoping to buy/put a deposit down before the price increase..and I'm the worst at making decisions under pressure. I really appreciate any advice!


----------



## snnysmm

BigAkoya said:


> I think if you are ready to buy, it's a great idea.
> However, if you were not truly ready and feel pressured by the price increase, then wait.
> Price increases in luxury goods happen all the time, and for me, I don't buy to get ahead of price increases.
> I buy when I know 100% I am going to love the piece, no regrets.
> 
> That said...
> Assuming the timing is right and you know what you want... I vote Frivole pave BTF!
> You will love love love that ring!  I would get that first over the Clover.
> You can see that ring when you wear it... all day, all seasons, even when it's winter and you're wearing long sleeves!
> Super blingy ring!
> 
> And yes on buying expensive items first.  I completely agree with you.
> Once you by the big pieces, you may find you don't even want the little pieces anymore.



Thank you for your thoughts.  You are right!  I am not quite ready, but feel like I want to get ahead of the price increase.  5% seems quite substantial, so I feel kind of pressured to buy NOW.

No, the timing is not right.  I already added a good amount of pieces this year!  I will wait until at least mid next year to look at my options.  Plus  these pieces are expensive.  I should give some time to think about it, price increase or not.

Sometimes I forget this isn’t a race and just want to zoom on by and buy all the pieces I want.

Thank you for this perspective.  I needed it.


----------



## doloresmia

Anyone have any options for clear jewelry cases? I just had TSA maul my VCA travel bags because ‘people hide bullets and knives’ behind stuff like that and she catches them every day. Yeah 

She dug through my clothes and squished up in her hands in search of alleged bullets and knives. She manhandled my purse and kept tugging the zipper which she couldn’t figure out. It is a vintage croc prada bauletto - of course not allowed to help her until full search completed

Felt violated

I already no longer carry whole avocados in my carryon

Any suggestions for jewelry travel cases appreciated


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

snnysmm said:


> Thank you for your thoughts.  You are right!  I am not quite ready, but feel like I want to get ahead of the price increase.  5% seems quite substantial, so I feel kind of pressured to buy NOW.
> 
> No, the timing is not right.  I already added a good amount of pieces this year!  I will wait until at least mid next year to look at my options.  Plus  these pieces are expensive.  I should give some time to think about it, price increase or not.
> 
> Sometimes I forget this isn’t a race and just want to zoom on by and buy all the pieces I want.
> 
> Thank you for this perspective.  I needed it.


It’s not a race, wow you can say that again. Something I really needed to hear. Probably just saved me from capitulating before the price increase when it’s not an absolute must for me to have right now since I already made an expensive purchase at Cartier in September. It would put me out of my comfort zone to buy something at VCA before the price increase so this is definitely something I needed to hear right now. Now let’s hope I can carry through with it lol!


----------



## snnysmm

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> It’s not a race, wow you can say that again. Something I really needed to hear. Probably just saved me from capitulating before the price increase when it’s not an absolute must for me to have right now since I already made an expensive purchase at Cartier in September. It would put me out of my comfort zone to buy something at VCA before the price increase so this is definitely something I needed to hear right now. Now let’s hope I can carry through with it lol!


We have to carry through with it!  We must 

I’m going to remind myself that I won’t be 100% happy (and I’ll probably feel guilty) with my VCA purchase if it will put me out of my comfort zone.  If I’m going to spend this much money on jewelry, I should be 100% happy and guilt-free!


----------



## A bottle of Red

ProShopper1 said:


> I'm like 99% sure there was a thread on this but I can't seem to find it...sorry! I've been wanting a 10 motif look ever since I saw a woman wearing it uber casually, which would be my intent (though obviously I would wear it more dressed up at well).
> 
> Right now I have (all YG):
> MOP: 5 motif bracelet & pendant
> Onyx: 5 motif bracelet & pendant
> Guilloche: 5 motif bracelet
> 
> I'm still contemplating whether I want the hammered 5 motif bracelet (my responsible/economical side says I don't need 2 YG bracelets, but my collector side says I do). I'm on the fence about blue agate, and might look into my possibilities of SO chalcedony and GMOP with YG at some point.
> 
> So my long winded conundrum, do I pick one 10 motif? If yes, which one? Or....do I get a second 5 motif bracelet of the MOP and guilloche to wear as a necklace? 2 unaltered bracelets is apparently my preferred necklace length, but if I'm going to wear them as bracelets I need 4 links removed and then I can't pair them as a necklace anymore. I would need to either have one of each bracelet unaltered and pair them together (so the front would be MOP and back would be guilloche, or reversed), or get an extender for the back and just wear it as a 5 motif necklace in the front.
> 
> If I had an unlimited budget I would just get the matching 10 motif necklaces for the MOP and guilloche (and hammered if I got the bracelet), but unfortunately my money tree isn't as fruitful as I want lol.
> 
> I'm attaching some pics of the two bracelets together with my hair like it naturally falls (I'm very lazy with my hair, so whatever it decides to do I go with lol) and if I push my hair back. I know some people say they don't like the bracelets-as-a-necklace route because you can see the clasps, and it's very valid, but if my hair is covering it does it matter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624392
> View attachment 5624393
> View attachment 5624394
> View attachment 5624395
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to buy/put a deposit down before the price increase..and I'm the worst at making decisions under pressure. I really appreciate any advice!


The mop glows and looks so beautiful on you, I think a 10 mop will look beautiful 
Not that you can go wrong with the guilloche either of course


----------



## BigAkoya

doloresmia said:


> Anyone have any options for clear jewelry cases? I just had TSA maul my VCA travel bags because ‘people hide bullets and knives’ behind stuff like that and she catches them every day. Yeah
> 
> She dug through my clothes and squished up in her hands in search of alleged bullets and knives. She manhandled my purse and kept tugging the zipper which she couldn’t figure out. It is a vintage croc prada bauletto - of course not allowed to help her until full search completed
> 
> Felt violated
> 
> I already no longer carry whole avocados in my carryon
> 
> Any suggestions for jewelry travel cases appreciated


Hi! I am so sorry you experienced this.
For clear jewelry cases, I assume the idea is so you would not have to take out each piece from its pouch, but rather, you can show your pieces stored as-is.

I would recommend these little clear plastic zip bags.  You will sometimes see jewelers use them for little pieces.
I love these bags for travel!  They have many uses, I use them a billion ways!  I especially use them to make little vitamin bags, one bag per day for my vitamins.  This is the assorted sizes package so you can see what size you like the best.  I would suggest putting one piece in one bag. TSA can then see the individual piece and not have to take it out.


			https://www.amazon.com/Plastic-Ziplock-Assorted-3-9x5-2-Reclosable/dp/B07JM5GY1X/ref=sr_1_3?crid=JERSEJM8Y2E3&keywords=small+clear+plastic+zip+lock+jewelry+bags&qid=1664975838&qu=eyJxc2MiOiIyLjU0IiwicXNhIjoiMi40MyIsInFzcCI6IjEuOTkifQ%3D%3D&sprefix=small+clear+plastic+z%2Caps%2C74&sr=8-3
		


I am not sure if you are TSA PreCheck/Global Entry.
If not, I highly recommend it.   You are already pre-screened by the government and going through security is much much less stringent.  It's easy to apply, and you just need to go to your airport to get thumbprinted.  To me, any US traveler should get this.
Here is more info: https://www.tsa.gov/precheck

If you travel internationally, I would suggest Global Entry.  Global Entry includes TSA PreCheck.  This allows you to fast path back into the US.  It's great.  I feel not only do you go through the much shorter line, there is also less scrutiny and they just wave you through. Here is more info:  https://www.cbp.gov/travel/trusted-traveler-programs/global-entry

You may already have TSA PrecCheck and/or Global Entry, but I wanted to share in case not.  The speed and ease of clearing security is well worth it.

Back to those little clear plastic bags...
I think they will work great for clearing security.
However, when I travel, I like to see my jewelry in their cute litttle brand pouches.  For me, I would still take the VCA travel pouches and just put your pieces back into the VCA pouches once you get to our hotel.  It's just so cute, and it will put a little smile on your face to tuck the pieces in that are not in use.

But...
If you now no longer want to bring the VCA pouches, you can get some plain pouches that will also work.   I searched on amazon for you, and I found these.  I have never used them, but they look nice.  They are microfiber, and I like that the pouch has a snap and a middle divider so you can separate earrings.
Here they are in case you might want to check it out:  https://www.amazon.com/PandaSew-Microfiber-Jewelry-Package-Divider/dp/B094QK37CN/ref=sr_1_2?crid=1O70QXOFAET04&keywords=jewelry+pouch+with+divider&qid=1664976884&qu=eyJxc2MiOiIzLjI1IiwicXNhIjoiMi42MyIsInFzcCI6IjEuNzkifQ==&sprefix=jewelry+pouch+with+divider,aps,54&sr=8-2

Now... you have all these pouches... how to store them for travel...
I am sure you have your own jewelry box to store them for travel, but if not, as a suggestion, I like Wolf.  You may have read about my love for Wolf, and their Cube Jewelry box (I went on and on , but I really love that little guy for travel).  I have both the Cube and what I call the "Rectangle" (real name is Maria Medium Zip).   They are both open containers so you can store your pieces as you like.  Here are links:








						Maria Zip Jewelry Cube
					

Maria Zip Jewelry Cube Maria collection is inspired by the traveler in love with cities they’ve never been to, and people they’ve never met. Take the Maria cube zip with you wherever you go for business, leisure, and everything in between. Keep jewellery




					www.wolf1834.com
				











						Maria Medium Zip Case
					

Maria Medium Zip Case A new classic is born with Maria. Pure sophistication with clean lines and just the right amount of detail. Maria is for the traveler in love with cities they’ve never been to, and people they’ve never met. Our first complete travel




					www.wolf1834.com
				




Yikes... sorry for the long post, but I was trying to help and minimize some travel challenges for you.  I hope some of this was useful. I am sorry you had a bad travel experience.  I hope your next trip goes well.


----------



## eternallove4bag

kelsenia said:


> Thank you! I guess it is half off from ban island because I wont actually get the pieces for a while, especially the ring. My fingers are too big for stock sizes lol. My SA said this was the biggest increase she’s ever seen on non-HJ items (although this increase also covers those too)!
> 
> Wow 6-9 months for a chain?! I have been waiting over 6 months for my lapis butterfly ring. Who knows how long that and these two will take! She said no perlee single rows in WG or RG were in stock in the country in my size .
> 
> @eternallove4bag I know your pictures of it + your RG butterfly ring are always inspo and enabling to me!!! Do you find that you can also wear the bangle more casually if you have no other jewelry on?
> Yes the pink sapphire RG/WG diamond butterfly ring. I also want to get the RG one at some point but I already have the lapis on order too. Three butterfly rings seems like a lot, but the vca addiction is real. I prefer that style to the frivole, and if I were to do a pave frivole I would want to SO with pink sapphires to match my pendant/earrings set.  I also like that the pink sapphires/diamonds is a little more care-free than a stone. After wearing my turquoise butterfly pendant *one* time with no lotion/sunscreen/perfume the back of it stained black a little bit. So stones somewhat scare me even though they’re so beautiful! Do you find the polished MOP hardier than the normal variation?


Absolutely @kelsenia I love how the single row perlee bracelet is so understated. I honestly wear it more often than my perlee clover. I hear you on the stones. I prefer all-diamond rings for low maintenance but with the white mop butterfly BTF ring I made an exception because of the polished MOP. I find it’s hardier. I am more careful when I am wearing it but I still use it for running errands and doing groceries and have not found any issues with it.


----------



## ProShopper1

A bottle of Red said:


> The mop glows and looks so beautiful on you, I think a 10 mop will look beautiful
> Not that you can go wrong with the guilloche either of course


Thanks! Last night I was all gung-ho to get the two bracelets to combine, but today I'm leaning more towards getting a necklace because if I wear my hair up the two bracelets won't look right. But I still want both options


----------



## BigAkoya

ProShopper1 said:


> I'm like 99% sure there was a thread on this but I can't seem to find it...sorry! I've been wanting a 10 motif look ever since I saw a woman wearing it uber casually, which would be my intent (though obviously I would wear it more dressed up at well).
> 
> Right now I have (all YG):
> MOP: 5 motif bracelet & pendant
> Onyx: 5 motif bracelet & pendant
> Guilloche: 5 motif bracelet
> 
> I'm still contemplating whether I want the hammered 5 motif bracelet (my responsible/economical side says I don't need 2 YG bracelets, but my collector side says I do). I'm on the fence about blue agate, and might look into my possibilities of SO chalcedony and GMOP with YG at some point.
> 
> So my long winded conundrum, do I pick one 10 motif? If yes, which one? Or....do I get a second 5 motif bracelet of the MOP and guilloche to wear as a necklace? 2 unaltered bracelets is apparently my preferred necklace length, but if I'm going to wear them as bracelets I need 4 links removed and then I can't pair them as a necklace anymore. I would need to either have one of each bracelet unaltered and pair them together (so the front would be MOP and back would be guilloche, or reversed), or get an extender for the back and just wear it as a 5 motif necklace in the front.
> 
> If I had an unlimited budget I would just get the matching 10 motif necklaces for the MOP and guilloche (and hammered if I got the bracelet), but unfortunately my money tree isn't as fruitful as I want lol.
> 
> I'm attaching some pics of the two bracelets together with my hair like it naturally falls (I'm very lazy with my hair, so whatever it decides to do I go with lol) and if I push my hair back. I know some people say they don't like the bracelets-as-a-necklace route because you can see the clasps, and it's very valid, but if my hair is covering it does it matter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624392
> View attachment 5624393
> View attachment 5624394
> View attachment 5624395
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to buy/put a deposit down before the price increase..and I'm the worst at making decisions under pressure. I really appreciate any advice!


Hi!  I vote the MOP 10 also.
Connecting bracelets is not the same as the motif spacing is tighter for the bracelet vs. the necklace.
I find a "10 motif" made with bracelets a bit too busy.  Plus, you will see the clasp which I personally not a fan of.  It looks like you created a necklace, which you did. 

This is what I mean... do you see how close the motifs are in the bracelet?  The motifs are only 4 links apart.  If you wear this on your neck choker length (two unaltered bracelets gives you 15" for a choker length necklace), it's busy and almost motif overkill to me as well as looking a bit off.

The motifs for the necklace is 5 links apart. I think the spacing looks much better as a necklace, which is why VCA did it this way.
I would get a real 10.

Hope this helps.  MOP glows... I vote MOP.


----------



## sunshineshiney

LizzieBennett said:


> How difficult is it to find the hammered YG VA earrings or tiger eye VA earrings?   The closest boutique to me is over 700 miles so I've always ordered through the website.   I haven't seen either of these on the website in a good while.


Have you tried calling the number on their website? That is how I made my first purchase and was connected to a lovely SA, who has been assisting me with purchases for 4 years now. 
If they do not have it available, they can put you in touch with a SA at a boutique who does have inventory.
I also live hundreds of miles away from a VCA.


----------



## sunshineshiney

ProShopper1 said:


> I'm like 99% sure there was a thread on this but I can't seem to find it...sorry! I've been wanting a 10 motif look ever since I saw a woman wearing it uber casually, which would be my intent (though obviously I would wear it more dressed up at well).
> 
> Right now I have (all YG):
> MOP: 5 motif bracelet & pendant
> Onyx: 5 motif bracelet & pendant
> Guilloche: 5 motif bracelet
> 
> I'm still contemplating whether I want the hammered 5 motif bracelet (my responsible/economical side says I don't need 2 YG bracelets, but my collector side says I do). I'm on the fence about blue agate, and might look into my possibilities of SO chalcedony and GMOP with YG at some point.
> 
> So my long winded conundrum, do I pick one 10 motif? If yes, which one? Or....do I get a second 5 motif bracelet of the MOP and guilloche to wear as a necklace? 2 unaltered bracelets is apparently my preferred necklace length, but if I'm going to wear them as bracelets I need 4 links removed and then I can't pair them as a necklace anymore. I would need to either have one of each bracelet unaltered and pair them together (so the front would be MOP and back would be guilloche, or reversed), or get an extender for the back and just wear it as a 5 motif necklace in the front.
> 
> If I had an unlimited budget I would just get the matching 10 motif necklaces for the MOP and guilloche (and hammered if I got the bracelet), but unfortunately my money tree isn't as fruitful as I want lol.
> 
> I'm attaching some pics of the two bracelets together with my hair like it naturally falls (I'm very lazy with my hair, so whatever it decides to do I go with lol) and if I push my hair back. I know some people say they don't like the bracelets-as-a-necklace route because you can see the clasps, and it's very valid, but if my hair is covering it does it matter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624392
> View attachment 5624393
> View attachment 5624394
> View attachment 5624395
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to buy/put a deposit down before the price increase..and I'm the worst at making decisions under pressure. I really appreciate any advice!


I own the 10 motif Guilloché and also wear it casually. Based off that, I was going to advise you getting the Guilloché necklace.
But when I scrolled down and saw the photos, omg!!! The MOP looks STUNNING on you!!! 

I do agree with others, having a 10 Motif necklace is different than having 2 connected bracelets. But ironically enough, you can connect your bracelet to a 10 Motif necklace to make it longer.


----------



## sunshineshiney

ProShopper1 said:


> Thanks! Last night I was all gung-ho to get the two bracelets to combine, but today I'm leaning more towards getting a necklace because if I wear my hair up the two bracelets won't look right. But I still want both options


Both options of the necklace?

Keep in mind it takes time to build a collection. If you were able to buy everything at once, it may not feel as special. I know I have personally experienced this when purchasing pieces too close together. 

The MOP truly stands out on you. I would go for that. Enjoy wearing it (and connect it to your MOP bracelet. Keep the bracelet part sitting on the back of your neck since you have links removed on the bracelet). 
Then when the time is right, you can add a second 10 motif necklace...or maybe by then your heart will want something completely different!! 

I have so many items on my VCA wishlist. But I remind myself to enjoy the journey of adding each creation to my collection.


----------



## doloresmia

BigAkoya said:


> Hi! I am so sorry you experienced this.
> For clear jewelry cases, I assume the idea is so you would not have to take out each piece from its pouch, but rather, you can show your pieces stored as-is.
> 
> I would recommend these little clear plastic zip bags.  You will sometimes see jewelers use them for little pieces.
> I love these bags for travel!  They have many uses, I use them a billion ways!  I especially use them to make little vitamin bags, one bag per day for my vitamins.  This is the assorted sizes package so you can see what size you like the best.  I would suggest putting one piece in one bag. TSA can then see the individual piece and not have to take it out.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Plastic-Ziplock-Assorted-3-9x5-2-Reclosable/dp/B07JM5GY1X/ref=sr_1_3?crid=JERSEJM8Y2E3&keywords=small+clear+plastic+zip+lock+jewelry+bags&qid=1664975838&qu=eyJxc2MiOiIyLjU0IiwicXNhIjoiMi40MyIsInFzcCI6IjEuOTkifQ%3D%3D&sprefix=small+clear+plastic+z%2Caps%2C74&sr=8-3
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure if you are TSA PreCheck/Global Entry.
> If not, I highly recommend it.   You are already pre-screened by the government and going through security is much much less stringent.  It's easy to apply, and you just need to go to your airport to get thumbprinted.  To me, any US traveler should get this.
> Here is more info: https://www.tsa.gov/precheck
> 
> If you travel internationally, I would suggest Global Entry.  Global Entry includes TSA PreCheck.  This allows you to fast path back into the US.  It's great.  I feel not only do you go through the much shorter line, there is also less scrutiny and they just wave you through. Here is more info:  https://www.cbp.gov/travel/trusted-traveler-programs/global-entry
> 
> You may already have TSA PrecCheck and/or Global Entry, but I wanted to share in case not.  The speed and ease of clearing security is well worth it.
> 
> Back to those little clear plastic bags...
> I think they will work great for clearing security.
> However, when I travel, I like to see my jewelry in their cute litttle brand pouches.  For me, I would still take the VCA travel pouches and just put your pieces back into the VCA pouches once you get to our hotel.  It's just so cute, and it will put a little smile on your face to tuck the pieces in that are not in use.
> 
> But...
> If you now no longer want to bring the VCA pouches, you can get some plain pouches that will also work.   I searched on amazon for you, and I found these.  I have never used them, but they look nice.  They are microfiber, and I like that the pouch has a snap and a middle divider so you can separate earrings.
> Here they are in case you might want to check it out:  https://www.amazon.com/PandaSew-Microfiber-Jewelry-Package-Divider/dp/B094QK37CN/ref=sr_1_2?crid=1O70QXOFAET04&keywords=jewelry+pouch+with+divider&qid=1664976884&qu=eyJxc2MiOiIzLjI1IiwicXNhIjoiMi42MyIsInFzcCI6IjEuNzkifQ==&sprefix=jewelry+pouch+with+divider,aps,54&sr=8-2
> 
> Now... you have all these pouches... how to store them for travel...
> I am sure you have your own jewelry box to store them for travel, but if not, as a suggestion, I like Wolf.  You may have read about my love for Wolf, and their Cube Jewelry box (I went on and on , but I really love that little guy for travel).  I have both the Cube and what I call the "Rectangle" (real name is Maria Medium Zip).   They are both open containers so you can store your pieces as you like.  Here are links:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maria Zip Jewelry Cube
> 
> 
> Maria Zip Jewelry Cube Maria collection is inspired by the traveler in love with cities they’ve never been to, and people they’ve never met. Take the Maria cube zip with you wherever you go for business, leisure, and everything in between. Keep jewellery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wolf1834.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maria Medium Zip Case
> 
> 
> Maria Medium Zip Case A new classic is born with Maria. Pure sophistication with clean lines and just the right amount of detail. Maria is for the traveler in love with cities they’ve never been to, and people they’ve never met. Our first complete travel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wolf1834.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes... sorry for the long post, but I was trying to help and minimize some travel challenges for you.  I hope some of this was useful. I am sorry you had a bad travel experience.  I hope your next trip goes well.


Marvelous! i knew you would have some suggestions and very thoughtful detail!!! thank you! I love those little microfiber bags.... I am already TSA Precheck/global entry. Used to travel all of the place, now just up and down west coast. Have never had anyone claim that a bullet could be hiding in my jewelry pouches before and then proceed to unpack and touch each bag. Like what am I going to do with a bullet hidden with say a 20 motif? Throw it at someone on the plane?

I mean i get the avocado situation after being stopped. a whole avocado in a carry on looks like a weapon although delicious especially since guac is prohibited in carry ons.

The TSA agent was very diligent - she did expose a gentleman in front of me with a retail size bottle of head and shoulders AND canned antiperspirant in his carry on.

I have been stalking wolf options since you first posted, but not for travel.... yet


----------



## ProShopper1

sunshineshiney said:


> I own the 10 motif Guilloché and also wear it casually. Based off that, I was going to advise you getting the Guilloché necklace.
> But when I scrolled down and saw the photos, omg!!! The MOP looks STUNNING on you!!!
> 
> I do agree with others, having a 10 Motif necklace is different than having 2 connected bracelets. But ironically enough, you can connect your bracelet to a 10 Motif necklace to make it longer.





sunshineshiney said:


> Both options of the necklace?
> 
> Keep in mind it takes time to build a collection. If you were able to buy everything at once, it may not feel as special. I know I have personally experienced this when purchasing pieces too close together.
> 
> The MOP truly stands out on you. I would go for that. Enjoy wearing it (and connect it to your MOP bracelet. Keep the bracelet part sitting on the back of your neck since you have links removed on the bracelet).
> Then when the time is right, you can add a second 10 motif necklace...or maybe by then your heart will want something completely different!!
> 
> I have so many items on my VCA wishlist. But I remind myself to enjoy the journey of adding each creation to my collection.


 Thank you! I was leaning towards the mop-my husband said if I got one now he votes guilloche, but added I couldn't go wrong with either.

And yes if I could I'd get both necklaces. I actually don't get the items when I buy them. They go in my gift closet for my husband to "shop" when it's present time. But I totally get what you're saying. It's these stupid price increases!


----------



## sunshineshiney

ProShopper1 said:


> Thank you! I was leaning towards the mop-my husband said if I got one now he votes guilloche, but added I couldn't go wrong with either.
> 
> And yes if I could I'd get both necklaces. I actually don't get the items when I buy them. They go in my gift closet for my husband to "shop" when it's present time. But I totally get what you're saying. It's these stupid price increases!


I second the stupid price increases .
Looking forward to finding out what you decide to get. I really admire the glow of the MOP on you. 
Now I’m curious when your next present time is


----------



## kelsenia

I had never seen the noeud before in person, and got to try it on yesterday. all I have to say is WOW! Sparkles galore. I actually felt like it was sparklier than the pave frivole…
I personally don’t know where I would ever wear this but it was so stunning, and I just had to share.


----------



## sunshineshiney

kelsenia said:


> I had never seen the noeud before in person, and got to try it on yesterday. all I have to say is WOW! Sparkles galore. I actually felt like it was sparklier than the pave frivole…
> I personally don’t know where I would ever wear this but it was so stunning, and I just had to share.
> 
> View attachment 5625424


 What a beauty!!! I usually don’t care for two-toned (WG & YG) pieces, but this is so brilliantly designed.


----------



## kelsenia

sunshineshiney said:


> What a beauty!!! I usually don’t care for two-toned (WG & YG) pieces, but this is so brilliantly designed.


It’s actually WG and RG! I think there used to be a bracelet version, but that might have been WG only. It looks perfect for a wedding or gala.


----------



## A bottle of Red

kelsenia said:


> I had never seen the noeud before in person, and got to try it on yesterday. all I have to say is WOW! Sparkles galore. I actually felt like it was sparklier than the pave frivole…
> I personally don’t know where I would ever wear this but it was so stunning, and I just had to share.
> 
> View attachment 5625424


What a beautiful ring!


----------



## allanrvj

kelsenia said:


> I had never seen the noeud before in person, and got to try it on yesterday. all I have to say is WOW! Sparkles galore. I actually felt like it was sparklier than the pave frivole…
> I personally don’t know where I would ever wear this but it was so stunning, and I just had to share.
> 
> View attachment 5625424


so sparkly! 
I can't find it on the website, though. is it a new release?


----------



## lynne_ross

kelsenia said:


> I had never seen the noeud before in person, and got to try it on yesterday. all I have to say is WOW! Sparkles galore. I actually felt like it was sparklier than the pave frivole…
> I personally don’t know where I would ever wear this but it was so stunning, and I just had to share.
> 
> View attachment 5625424


I loooove my noeud. My favourite vca ring as it sparkles so much and the bow detail looks real and has ‘life to it’. I usually wear it 3-4 times a week as I find it really easy to incorporate into any outfit - wear to work, out on town or out with my kids. I think you can get use to wearing any piece daily.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> I loooove my noeud. My favourite vca ring as it sparkles so much and the bow detail looks real and has ‘life to it’. I usually wear it 3-4 times a week as I find it really easy to incorporate into any outfit - wear to work, out on town or out with my kids. I think you can get use to wearing any piece daily.


Your Noeud looks fabulous on you!  We need another modshot soon if you can!


----------



## littlecollector

Hi, does anyone know if the VCA in harrods allow you to accumlate harrod points from purchases please?


----------



## littleclouds

Hi ladies, what do you think of this shade for carnelian 5 motif  ? Is this dark red? There is only 1 piece in store…thinking if I should get it.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

littleclouds said:


> Hi ladies, what do you think of this shade for carnelian 5 motif  ? Is this dark red? There is only 1 piece in store…thinking if I should get it.
> 
> View attachment 5625717
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625718
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625719


I’m not very experienced on the shades of carnelian but the iridescence of that MOP is stunning!! If you’re debating between the two, go for the MOP! It looks great on you!


----------



## littleclouds

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I’m not very experienced on the shades of carnelian but the iridescence of that MOP is stunning!! If you’re debating between the two, go for the MOP! It looks great on you!


Thank you! That piece of MOP belongs to me  I’ve actually been waiting for blue agate…i have been waiting for 9 months  but still couldn’t find the dark blue shade that I like. SA showed me this Carnelian and was thinking  if I should get this first?


----------



## sunshineshiney

allanrvj said:


> so sparkly!
> I can't find it on the website, though. is it a new release?


Correct - it is not on the website. Not sure if it is new as I don’t live near a VCA, so I only see what’s on their website or what is posted here


----------



## kelsenia

sunshineshiney said:


> Correct - it is not on the website. Not sure if it is new as I don’t live near a VCA, so I only see what’s on their website or what is posted here


I believe it is considered high jewelry (it was $33.5k, i think?) It isn’t new but I don’t think it’s a widely produced piece. I would guess most people who own it had to order it. @lynne_ross did you?


----------



## WingNut

littleclouds said:


> Hi ladies, what do you think of this shade for carnelian 5 motif  ? Is this dark red? There is only 1 piece in store…thinking if I should get it.
> 
> View attachment 5625717
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625718
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625719


If I were looking for Carnelian I'd get that because I'm drawn to slightly brighter shades. Having no comparison to another piece I don't consider that one too dark (if that's what you are asking), but then I'm relatively new to VCA and have only seen one other Carnelian piece in person (a relatively dark pair of earrings)


----------



## kimber418

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I’m not very experienced on the shades of carnelian but the iridescence of that MOP is stunning!! If you’re debating between the two, go for the MOP! It looks great on you!


I  was going to say the exact same thing!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I’m not very experienced on the shades of carnelian but the iridescence of that MOP is stunning!! If you’re debating between the two, go for the MOP! It looks great on you!


Oh haha I should have looked closer! I can see the length has been altered, duh! It is gorgeous though and MOP doesn’t always wow me so good for you girl! But I also think this carnelian shade is beautiful. It doesn’t have that dark brown shade to it that some have which I’m personally not a fan of. It’s bright and beautiful but subtle at the same time. I say go for it (:


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> Your Noeud looks fabulous on you!  We need another modshot soon if you can!


It is in for a repair still since I found a diamond set incorrectly….did a post about it. Really disappointed with vca after care service and unsure if I will buy more diamond pieces as a result. 
Once I have it back I will post picture. Otherwise, been wearing lotus more!


----------



## lynne_ross

kelsenia said:


> I believe it is considered high jewelry (it was $33.5k, i think?) It isn’t new but I don’t think it’s a widely produced piece. I would guess most people who own it had to order it. @lynne_ross did you?


It is not a new piece. It use to be on vca website and then was removed 2-3 years ago. I have come across one in a boutique before so believe there must be some out there but suspect you mostly would need to order your size and have Paris make it. I am convinced they will stop making it in next few years as they did with other such rings (birds of paradis).


----------



## 880

BigAkoya said:


> am not sure if you are TSA PreCheck/Global Entry.
> If not, I highly recommend it. You are already pre-screened by the government and going through security is much much less stringent. It's easy to apply, and you just need to go to your airport to get thumbprinted. To me, any US traveler should get this.
> Here is more info: https://www.tsa.gov/precheck
> 
> If you travel internationally, I would suggest Global Entry. Global Entry includes TSA PreCheck. This allows you to fast path back into the US. It's great. I feel not only do you go through the much shorter line, there is also less scrutiny and they just wave you through. Here is more info: https://www.cbp.gov/travel/trusted-traveler-programs/global-entry
> 
> You may already have TSA PrecCheck and/or Global Entry, but I wanted to share in case not. The speed and ease of clearing security is well worth it.


@doloresmia , I’m so sorry you had to go through thst.

100% with @BigAkoya , plus apply for CLEAR

i keep all my jewelry plus liquids  on top of my soft hand carry. My hard hand carry holds only clothes, so no metal 

safe travels


----------



## etoupebirkin

doloresmia said:


> Anyone have any options for clear jewelry cases? I just had TSA maul my VCA travel bags because ‘people hide bullets and knives’ behind stuff like that and she catches them every day. Yeah
> 
> She dug through my clothes and squished up in her hands in search of alleged bullets and knives. She manhandled my purse and kept tugging the zipper which she couldn’t figure out. It is a vintage croc prada bauletto - of course not allowed to help her until full search completed
> 
> Felt violated
> 
> I already no longer carry whole avocados in my carryon
> 
> Any suggestions for jewelry travel cases appreciated


Ah @doloresmia

I once had an experience with airport security at Washington National Airport, pre-9-11.

I am traveling with my two really RAMBUNCTIOUS children (think Itchy and Scratchy from The Simpsons). They were probably around 7 to 9 years old. DH is already in Boston. We are traveling to meet him for a weekend of fun, bonding, and the "Prom" with his law firm partners. Because there's a Prom, I have formal wear, significant jewelry, and a pair of really fabulous shoes.

So, in my hurry to get said wild beasts (AKA my children) out the door and to the airport, I neglect to take my wallet that has my driver's license. So here we are at National Airport and my only photo ID is my Costco card. Luckily, I do not look dangerous. The security agent goes through my things, takes out my jewelry pouch, and lifts up an EXTREMELY expensive bejeweled necklace, and says, "Oh we really should ROB HER!!!". They also notice my fabulous shoes. The femaie gate agent agreed, I was going to do nothing bad because I wanted to wear those shoes. They let me through. Meanwhile, my kids are literally rolling on the floor laughing. I was completely red faced.

Who said parenthood isn't an adventure.


----------



## BigAkoya

etoupebirkin said:


> Ah @doloresmia
> 
> I once had an experience with airport security at Washington National Airport, pre-9-11.
> 
> I am traveling with my two really RAMBUNCTIOUS children (think Itchy and Scratchy from The Simpsons). They were probably around 7 to 9 years old. DH is already in Boston. We are traveling to meet him for a weekend of fun, bonding, and the "Prom" with his law firm partners. Because there's a Prom, I have formal wear, significant jewelry, and a pair of really fabulous pair of shoes.
> 
> So, in my hurry to get said wild beasts (AKA my children) out the door and to the airport, I neglect to take my wallet that has my driver's license. So here we are at National Airport and my only photo ID is my Costco card. Luckily, I do not look dangerous. The security agent goes through my things, takes out my jewelry pouch, and lifts up an EXTREMELY expensive bejeweled necklace, and says, "Oh we really should ROB HER!!!". They also notice my fabulous shoes. The femaie gate agent agreed, I was going to do nothing bad because I wanted to wear those shoes. They let me through. Meanwhile, my kids are literally rolling on the floor laughing. I was completely red faced.
> 
> Who said parenthood isn't an adventure.


That was a great story!  I can see you with your gorgeous shoes and the 10 lb. necklace!


----------



## snnysmm

etoupebirkin said:


> Ah @doloresmia
> 
> I once had an experience with airport security at Washington National Airport, pre-9-11.
> 
> I am traveling with my two really RAMBUNCTIOUS children (think Itchy and Scratchy from The Simpsons). They were probably around 7 to 9 years old. DH is already in Boston. We are traveling to meet him for a weekend of fun, bonding, and the "Prom" with his law firm partners. Because there's a Prom, I have formal wear, significant jewelry, and a pair of really fabulous pair of shoes.
> 
> So, in my hurry to get said wild beasts (AKA my children) out the door and to the airport, I neglect to take my wallet that has my driver's license. So here we are at National Airport and my only photo ID is my Costco card. Luckily, I do not look dangerous. The security agent goes through my things, takes out my jewelry pouch, and lifts up an EXTREMELY expensive bejeweled necklace, and says, "Oh we really should ROB HER!!!". They also notice my fabulous shoes. The femaie gate agent agreed, I was going to do nothing bad because I wanted to wear those shoes. They let me through. Meanwhile, my kids are literally rolling on the floor laughing. I was completely red faced.
> 
> Who said parenthood isn't an adventure.


So much to look forward to in parenthood!


----------



## ProShopper1

sunshineshiney said:


> I second the stupid price increases .
> Looking forward to finding out what you decide to get. I really admire the glow of the MOP on you.
> Now I’m curious when your next present time is


I thought I had it all settled to get the mop necklace. Then I started second guessing it. Like, do I need the motifs behind my neck? Should I just get a long extender chain and pair it with one bracelet in the front? (And then get a couple bracelets). Or will that look stupid? Ughhhhh 

My birthday is next month!


----------



## sunshineshiney

ProShopper1 said:


> I thought I had it all settled to get the mop necklace. Then I started second guessing it. Like, do I need the motifs behind my neck? Should I just get a long extender chain and pair it with one bracelet in the front? (And then get a couple bracelets). Or will that look stupid? Ughhhhh
> 
> My birthday is next month!


I feel you, I can be quite indecisive myself. 
The first time I put on my 10 motif Guilloché felt like pure magic. I truly believe you will enjoy wearing a 10 motif more than you would extending a 5 motif bracelet.


----------



## lynne_ross

J


ProShopper1 said:


> I thought I had it all settled to get the mop necklace. Then I started second guessing it. Like, do I need the motifs behind my neck? Should I just get a long extender chain and pair it with one bracelet in the front? (And then get a couple bracelets). Or will that look stupid? Ughhhhh
> 
> My birthday is next month!


I would get the necklace if you want a necklace and not a bracelet to extend. I use to wear my hair down now I always wear it up since I live in a subtropical place. I would bet for times you want to wear hair up or back you will wish you bought the necklace.


----------



## ProShopper1

lynne_ross said:


> J
> 
> I would get the necklace if you want a necklace and not a bracelet to extend. I use to wear my hair down now I always wear it up since I live in a subtropical place. I would bet for times you want to wear hair up or back you will wish you bought the necklace.


This! I totally "fear" that I'm going to say okay let me get both bracelets and then I'm going to still feel the void of the necklace. Granted I would love to have the double set of bracelets too so it wouldn't be a total loss..but I'll still want the necklace and have to wait a bit before I can get one


----------



## Xoxo_t

Does anyone wear the Alhambra MOP sweet earrings 24/7 even while washing your hair?  I thought MOP shouldn’t in the water?


----------



## sunshineshiney

Xoxo_t said:


> Does anyone wear the Alhambra MOP sweet earrings 24/7 even while washing your hair?  I thought MOP shouldn’t in the water?


Correct - MOP shouldn’t come in contact with water. Over time it ends up losing its density.


----------



## candymonstr

Yes they do


littlecollector said:


> Hi, does anyone know if the VCA in harrods allow you to accumlate harrod points from purchases please?


----------



## september1985

I just received bad news. Monday I placed an order for the 10 motif hammered gold necklace with full payment and today was advised that the piece is no longer in production.


----------



## allanrvj

september1985 said:


> I just received bad news. Monday I placed an order for the 10 motif hammered gold necklace with full payment and today was advised that the piece is no longer in production.


Was it just for the 10-motif or all hammered gold VA?


----------



## september1985

allanrvj said:


> Was it just for the 10-motif or all hammered gold VA?


SA confirmed that production has been stopped on all hammered gold.


----------



## allanrvj

september1985 said:


> SA confirmed that production has been stopped on all hammered gold.


well damn. that's unfortunate. hammered gold 5-motif is on my wishlist. good thing it's far down the list.


----------



## happiness07

Xoxo_t said:


> Does anyone wear the Alhambra MOP sweet earrings 24/7 even while washing your hair?  I thought MOP shouldn’t in the water?


I have worn my MOP sweet earrings and necklace almost daily since 2018!!I mean dailyyyy..no issues YET!


----------



## Xoxo_t

happiness07 said:


> I have worn my MOP sweet earrings and necklace almost daily since 2018!!I mean dailyyyy..no issues YET!


Wow everyone says the stone will shrink over time the more water gets on it!  I’m surprised you can wear the earrings with bo issues.  Do you sleep as well as shower with MOP on for the sweet earrings? Tia!


----------



## BigAkoya

september1985 said:


> SA confirmed that production has been stopped on all hammered gold.


There is always a bright side to everything.  Hmm... what is the bright side to this? 
Given the finite amount of VCA staff jewelers creating pieces, VCA is probably redirecting them to create other pieces. 

Could it be?  
Oh, I hope!   
Is what my SA said he heard true? 

Is it finally time for WG to have its day in the sun?!


----------



## kimber418

september1985 said:


> I just received bad news. Monday I placed an order for the 10 motif hammered gold necklace with full payment and today was advised that the piece is no longer in production.


Oh no!   That is one of my favorite pieces in my collection (2/10 motifs).  I  wonder why they are not making it anymore?   I  wonder if you can have your SA call around to other VCA Boutiques to see if anyone has stock of the hammered gold?


----------



## Glitterbomb

september1985 said:


> I just received bad news. Monday I placed an order for the 10 motif hammered gold necklace with full payment and today was advised that the piece is no longer in production.


I don't think this is permanent, it's likely production will resume when more backorders are fulfilled.


----------



## ProShopper1

Slight update. I wanted to order by today but was still playing dress up with my bracelets and it was too late to order so I get one more day to decide lol.

I'm pretty sure I don't like the look of the two different 5 motif bracelets put together as a necklace. I tried using a dainty gold chain bracelet as the back part of the necklace (I would want to get a chain that matches though so it won't look as obvious). I'm not sure how I feel about it. My husband said he doesn't see the point of having the motifs in the back so he likes this option the best.  Any thoughts?


----------



## lynne_ross

september1985 said:


> SA confirmed that production has been stopped on all hammered gold.


That sounds fishy…does your SA mean they are not taking deposits for hammered pieces?


----------



## lynne_ross

ProShopper1 said:


> Slight update. I wanted to order by today but was still playing dress up with my bracelets and it was too late to order so I get one more day to decide lol.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I don't like the look of the two different 5 motif bracelets put together as a necklace. I tried using a dainty gold chain bracelet as the back part of the necklace (I would want to get a chain that matches though so it won't look as obvious). I'm not sure how I feel about it. My husband said he doesn't see the point of having the motifs in the back so he likes this option the best.  Any thoughts?
> View attachment 5627010
> View attachment 5627011
> View attachment 5627012


Get the necklace. I personally think this looks ‘make-shift’ and almost cheapens the look. Plus you are looking at it still. If you wear all day it will shift around and look off centre and I bet you will spend all day fixing it. If you get the necklace you can wear it without ever worrying about how it lays. P.s. don’t listen to husbands they are clueless and are just thinking about how to save $.


----------



## BigAkoya

ProShopper1 said:


> Slight update. I wanted to order by today but was still playing dress up with my bracelets and it was too late to order so I get one more day to decide lol.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I don't like the look of the two different 5 motif bracelets put together as a necklace. I tried using a dainty gold chain bracelet as the back part of the necklace (I would want to get a chain that matches though so it won't look as obvious). I'm not sure how I feel about it. My husband said he doesn't see the point of having the motifs in the back so he likes this option the best.  Any thoughts?
> View attachment 5627010
> View attachment 5627011
> View attachment 5627012


I agree with @lynne_ross 
I don't like it.  To me, it looks cheesy, like you are trying to wear a bracelet as a necklace, which you are.
You will see the clasp and the thin chain.  I think it takes away from the true beauty of a VCA piece. 
Your husband probably is thinking of saving money.  However, VCA is not about saving money, it's about the gorgeous look. 

I would get the 10 motif and be done with it.  
Also, I think the fact you are still trying to make this work yet are not happy, to me, it says it's not working.  

Just my two cents.


----------



## ProShopper1

lynne_ross said:


> Get the necklace. I personally think this looks ‘make-shift’ and almost cheapens the look. Plus you are looking at it still. If you wear all day it will shift around and look off centre and I bet you will spend all day fixing it. If you get the necklace you can wear it without ever worrying about how it lays. P.s. don’t listen to husbands they are clueless and are just thinking about how to save $.





BigAkoya said:


> I agree with @lynne_ross
> I don't like it.  To me, it looks cheesy, like you are trying to wear a bracelet as a necklace, which you are.
> You will see the clasp and the thin chain.  I think it takes away from the true beauty of a VCA piece.
> Your husband probably is thinking of saving money.  However, VCA is not about saving money, it's about the gorgeous look.
> 
> I would get the 10 motif and be done with it.
> Also, I think the fact you are still trying to make this work yet are not happy, to me, it says it's not working.
> 
> Just my two cents.


Thanks for the input!

When I had the two bracelets together I didn't look at it from the side, so I hadn't noticed the awkwardness of the mop front and guilloche back. I don't fully disagree with my husband though, I don't think I need the motifs in the back. I figured if I could find a way to not have them then I could get 2 bracelets (he knew it was either 1 10 or 2 5's, so sameish price). I'm definitely in "trying to find a way to make it work" mode, but you're right it's just not. I think I have to pull the trigger on the 10!


----------



## BigAkoya

ProShopper1 said:


> Thanks for the input!
> 
> When I had the two bracelets together I didn't look at it from the side, so I hadn't noticed the awkwardness of the mop front and guilloche back. I don't fully disagree with my husband though, I don't think I need the motifs in the back. I figured if I could find a way to not have them then I could get 2 bracelets (he knew it was either 1 10 or 2 5's, so sameish price). I'm definitely in "trying to find a way to make it work" mode, but you're right it's just not. I think I have to pull the trigger on the 10!


Do it, order it, you won't regret it!  You'll love it, and stare at the beauty of the piece.

There are high jewelry pieces that cost $1M+ and you never see the back.
Fine jewelry is not just about the "front" to show others.  Fine jewelry is about the art of the entire piece in all its glory, including the back and even the underside.   You will have such a beautiful piece... you'll love your 10!

Congratulations on your soon-to-be necklace!


----------



## missie1

ProShopper1 said:


> Slight update. I wanted to order by today but was still playing dress up with my bracelets and it was too late to order so I get one more day to decide lol.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I don't like the look of the two different 5 motif bracelets put together as a necklace. I tried using a dainty gold chain bracelet as the back part of the necklace (I would want to get a chain that matches though so it won't look as obvious). I'm not sure how I feel about it. My husband said he doesn't see the point of having the motifs in the back so he likes this option the best.  Any thoughts?
> View attachment 5627010
> View attachment 5627011
> View attachment 5627012


   I would get the 10 motif or even two fives linked is better than this. This looks weird and you will need to keep adjusting the chain as it will move.


----------



## snnysmm

I just read through the earrings modeling thread because I have decided 2023 is all about earrings!

When I look at the pieces I have collected so far, I think earrings are what is missing in my Alhambra collection.  Here is my dilemma:

I have three types of Alhambras: WMOP, Blue Agate and Tiger Eye.  For each stone, I have a matching necklace and a 5 motif (well, for TE it’s my rabbit clip but I can wear that as a necklace!).  I think buying an earring will pull the whole look together, but I don’t know if I want three Alhambra earrings.  BUT, I also don’t think I’ll be in love with the look if I wear mismatched earrings.  So what do I do?

There is only one pair of earrings I know I definitely want: a small Frivole pave earrings probably in WG.  When the WG guilloché collection comes out, I think I might want earrings to maybe match the 2022 HP, but that’s for later.

I really like vintage WMOP earrings, so I am pretty sure I will get it.  Blue Agate earrings don’t exist and I think TE as earrings will blend into my skin.  So for Blue Agate and TE, are there any earrings that can help pull together the whole look?  Should I buy YG pave Alhambra earrings and call it a day?

Or is wearing earrings, necklace and bracelet in Alhambra too much?  I would probably just do two pieces at a time.  Luckily, I have much time to think about it, but I would appreciate any guidance!  If left to my own devices, I will probably buy earrings in all the stones available!


----------



## mel_d

Hi ladies I am going to Milan and Rome in a couple of weeks. Are there exclusive pieces in those cities like the one in Paris?


----------



## Kimmytherat

september1985 said:


> SA confirmed that production has been stopped on all hammered gold.


I was able to place an order today for the 5 motif hammered gold bracelet. I fully paid as well.


----------



## lynne_ross

snnysmm said:


> I just read through the earrings modeling thread because I have decided 2023 is all about earrings!
> 
> When I look at the pieces I have collected so far, I think earrings are what is missing in my Alhambra collection.  Here is my dilemma:
> 
> I have three types of Alhambras: WMOP, Blue Agate and Tiger Eye.  For each stone, I have a matching necklace and a 5 motif (well, for TE it’s my rabbit clip but I can wear that as a necklace!).  I think buying an earring will pull the whole look together, but I don’t know if I want three Alhambra earrings.  BUT, I also don’t think I’ll be in love with the look if I wear mismatched earrings.  So what do I do?
> 
> There is only one pair of earrings I know I definitely want: a small Frivole pave earrings probably in WG.  When the WG guilloché collection comes out, I think I might want earrings to maybe match the 2022 HP, but that’s for later.
> 
> I really like vintage WMOP earrings, so I am pretty sure I will get it.  Blue Agate earrings don’t exist and I think TE as earrings will blend into my skin.  So for Blue Agate and TE, are there any earrings that can help pull together the whole look?  Should I buy YG pave Alhambra earrings and call it a day?
> 
> Or is wearing earrings, necklace and bracelet in Alhambra too much?  I would probably just do two pieces at a time.  Luckily, I have much time to think about it, but I would appreciate any guidance!  If left to my own devices, I will probably buy earrings in all the stones available!


2022 is the year of the earrings for me! I have purchased a lot of pairs this year, VCA and others. Nice for completing looks. 
I vote for pave vintage or hammered to go with all 3. I had similar situation - 3 yg necklaces - and I got the pave sweets in yg to go with all 3. I was considering the pave vintage but it was too much for my purpose. I wear my necklaces very causally - hiking, to beach, with kids. So wanted earrings that went with casual easy vibe.  I also can wear sweets to bed. But if you like vintage size I would get the pave vintage. They will go with all your yg options and are different from frivoles. I have yg pave frivoles and do not wear with Alhambra. Not the same look to me. I wear my frivoles for work or when out and about in city. 
I am not a matching set person. I find complementary pieces more interesting. I also wear non branded hoops/Huggies a lot with my vintage necklaces. So you don’t need to buy motif earrings to complete your look.


----------



## missie1

snnysmm said:


> I just read through the earrings modeling thread because I have decided 2023 is all about earrings!
> 
> When I look at the pieces I have collected so far, I think earrings are what is missing in my Alhambra collection.  Here is my dilemma:
> 
> I have three types of Alhambras: WMOP, Blue Agate and Tiger Eye.  For each stone, I have a matching necklace and a 5 motif (well, for TE it’s my rabbit clip but I can wear that as a necklace!).  I think buying an earring will pull the whole look together, but I don’t know if I want three Alhambra earrings.  BUT, I also don’t think I’ll be in love with the look if I wear mismatched earrings.  So what do I do?
> 
> There is only one pair of earrings I know I definitely want: a small Frivole pave earrings probably in WG.  When the WG guilloché collection comes out, I think I might want earrings to maybe match the 2022 HP, but that’s for later.
> 
> I really like vintage WMOP earrings, so I am pretty sure I will get it.  Blue Agate earrings don’t exist and I think TE as earrings will blend into my skin.  So for Blue Agate and TE, are there any earrings that can help pull together the whole look?  Should I buy YG pave Alhambra earrings and call it a day?
> 
> Or is wearing earrings, necklace and bracelet in Alhambra too much?  I would probably just do two pieces at a time.  Luckily, I have much time to think about it, but I would appreciate any guidance!  If left to my own devices, I will probably buy earrings in all the stones available!


What a great dilemma to have.  I personally prefer two matching pieces at most.  The necklace earrings and bracelet feels overwhelming to me.  I would get the pave vintage for all  three necklaces and give some bling. It also would give some variation must keey the look pulled together


----------



## september1985

lynne_ross said:


> That sounds fishy…does your SA mean they are not taking deposits for hammered pieces?


Agreed. all she said was that an email from France was received that they've stopped production on hammered gold. I asked if I can check in again after the holidays and she said yes.


----------



## september1985

Kimmytherat said:


> I was able to place an order today for the 5 motif hammered gold bracelet. I fully paid as well.


I’m going to try calling another store today. Let’s see what they say.


----------



## cayman718

snnysmm said:


> I just read through the earrings modeling thread because I have decided 2023 is all about earrings!
> 
> When I look at the pieces I have collected so far, I think earrings are what is missing in my Alhambra collection.  Here is my dilemma:
> 
> I have three types of Alhambras: WMOP, Blue Agate and Tiger Eye.  For each stone, I have a matching necklace and a 5 motif (well, for TE it’s my rabbit clip but I can wear that as a necklace!).  I think buying an earring will pull the whole look together, but I don’t know if I want three Alhambra earrings.  BUT, I also don’t think I’ll be in love with the look if I wear mismatched earrings.  So what do I do?
> 
> There is only one pair of earrings I know I definitely want: a small Frivole pave earrings probably in WG.  When the WG guilloché collection comes out, I think I might want earrings to maybe match the 2022 HP, but that’s for later.
> 
> I really like vintage WMOP earrings, so I am pretty sure I will get it.  Blue Agate earrings don’t exist and I think TE as earrings will blend into my skin.  So for Blue Agate and TE, are there any earrings that can help pull together the whole look?  Should I buy YG pave Alhambra earrings and call it a day?
> 
> Or is wearing earrings, necklace and bracelet in Alhambra too much?  I would probably just do two pieces at a time.  Luckily, I have much time to think about it, but I would appreciate any guidance!  If left to my own devices, I will probably buy earrings in all the stones available!


For your blue agate and tiger’s eye, what about something YG from the Perlee collection like the diamond pave earrings or the small hoops?  It won’t be as matching as another Alhambra, but the milgrain design pulls everything together nicely. I wear my Magic Alhambra pendant and Perlee signature bangle together all the time.


----------



## BigAkoya

snnysmm said:


> I just read through the earrings modeling thread because I have decided 2023 is all about earrings!
> 
> When I look at the pieces I have collected so far, I think earrings are what is missing in my Alhambra collection.  Here is my dilemma:
> 
> I have three types of Alhambras: WMOP, Blue Agate and Tiger Eye.  For each stone, I have a matching necklace and a 5 motif (well, for TE it’s my rabbit clip but I can wear that as a necklace!).  I think buying an earring will pull the whole look together, but I don’t know if I want three Alhambra earrings.  BUT, I also don’t think I’ll be in love with the look if I wear mismatched earrings.  So what do I do?
> 
> There is only one pair of earrings I know I definitely want: a small Frivole pave earrings probably in WG.  When the WG guilloché collection comes out, I think I might want earrings to maybe match the 2022 HP, but that’s for later.
> 
> I really like vintage WMOP earrings, so I am pretty sure I will get it.  Blue Agate earrings don’t exist and I think TE as earrings will blend into my skin.  So for Blue Agate and TE, are there any earrings that can help pull together the whole look?  Should I buy YG pave Alhambra earrings and call it a day?
> 
> Or is wearing earrings, necklace and bracelet in Alhambra too much?  I would probably just do two pieces at a time.  Luckily, I have much time to think about it, but I would appreciate any guidance!  If left to my own devices, I will probably buy earrings in all the stones available!


Hi!  I'll also share my thoughts as well and add to the other fabulous ideas from the others...
This is what I love about TPF... everyone comes up with great ideas on how to wear their pieces.

My two cents...
First, I do not think wearing a full Alhambra set is too much.  On the contrary, I think it looks fabulous chic!
I have a WG MOP set (VA earrings, VA 20 motif, two VA bracelets), and yes... when I wear that set, I pile them all on.  I also add a colorful gemstone ring to wear with that set.  This is to wear with a casual chunky sweater and jeans.

I love sets, and for me, I need matching earrings for any necklace I wear.  It's a must have as I think that pulls together the look. A matching necklace and earrings frames the face beautifully.

One final thought to frame the discussion...
I am a believer of a necklace and matching earring sets, even if it means you end up with one set of earrings for each necklace.  I do this for my jewelry pieces, and I think it looks fabulous.

I am not a believer of say, wearing diamond studs with everything.  That's like wearing black shoes or a black handbag with everything.  Sure, you can make it work; "black goes with everything" is how people justify it (black really does not go with everything, but that's a different topic and I need to stay on topic!  Smacking myself now... stay on topic!  ).

This is fine jewelry, and I believe a fine jewelry look needs to be deliberate. That's just me, and of course, style is 100% preference

That said... for you...
A necklace, earrings and  bracelet would be gorgeous!  I love love love this look.  The Alhambra line was created as a casual line; you will look so casual chic!

What to get?  Here are my thoughts...

For your YG MOP...
As you said, for sure, get the YG MOP.  Perfect match! Plus, as you already know, YG MOP just glows, and who doesn't want to light up their face as often as they can!  I vote YG MOP earrings for sure!

For your blue agate...
I would get the YG guilloche to pair blue agate.  Why?  Because blue agate pops, and you want something that can compete with this power.  Sure, you could wear MOP, but I don't think it works as an earring and pendant combo.  You now have one white four leaf clover on each ear, and one bright blue four leaf clover on the neck.  The eye is now confused and going bonkers where to pause to stare.  It's not a smooth look to me.  Blue agate is bright solid color.  YG guilloche is shiny, and that bright shine will be a nice complement to the bright happy blue agate!  This is for days when you want to look super happy!

For days when you want to look more serene and elegant, that's where TE comes in.

For your TE...
I would get the YG hammered to pair with your TE.  This may sound repetitive to YG guilloche, but not to me.  TE is mellow, it's subtle, and it is a more refined look.  YG hammered is old world glamour to me and matches TE.  

Yes, you could get pave earrings, but it's not my favorite.  Why?  I'm not a super fan of VA pave earrings as it's just a few sprinkles of tiny diamonds, so you can't really call it sparkly.  Plus, the metal dot in the center makes it really not a pave piece.  It's more a metal piece with a few diamonds sprinkled.  With pave, the beauty of the hammered gold is lost.  You may want to try on both to see which you like better.

Personally, I like YG hammered as it stays with the refined elegant theme of TE.  You could also wear this YG hammered with your blue agate, and that would look good to.  It would tone down the blue agate a bit, so if you don't want to look to shiny and happy, you could just get YG hammered.

Speaking of sparkly and shiny...
These terms do not mean the same thing to me.  Diamonds are sparkly, but guilloche is shiny, as in shiny metal.  The looks are very different, and shiny diamonds are not always better.  When trying the earrings on, don't assume the pave is better because it has a few diamonds.  Look at how the piece works together.  To me, VA hammered has a soft elegance, similar to TE.  Hammered gold compliments, not competes.

If you really like VA pave earrings, I think the perfect match is the VA pave pendant and the Clover bangle.

For your 2022 HP, if I had that piece, I would get WG guilloche.  I think that combo is super chic together!  The WG guilloche is so shiny and would look fabulous against the cool blue of the porcelain. The shiny WG on guilloche will also play off the shiny beaded edges of the blue porcelain pendant.

I think the Frivole pave earrings are gorgeous, but like others, I do not think it matches the Alhambra four leaf clover motif.  I've tried to pair it together, and to me, it doesn't work.  For you, if you are going to get the Frivole pave earrings, I would suggest the matching pendant.  That is the bomb pair to me!  I have the Frivole pave earrings, but I don't wear short pendants so I do not have the matching pendant.  This means sadly, I do not have the bomb pair!  So sad... I have an ear-to-ear frown now just thinking about how gorgeous that looks, but I don't have it!     I might cave one day just to make a set of three, but I still have hope a long WG pave necklace might come out.

I am with you 100% on matching earrings!  More so, when buying jewelry (VCA and other brands), I prefer matching sets of three, but always a set of two matching pieces.  I think with your love of matchy matchy sets, you will be so glad you are getting earrings that compliment, even if it means buying different earrings to go with different stones.

Jewelry in the past was worn as sets (e.g. parures).  VCA is definitely not too much worn as sets, and you can see that is how VCA advertises in their ads.  Wearing sets is spot on and on trend!

The idea of "mix & match" in fashion and jewelry came about with the "wear what you want" attittude.
I agree with that attitude, and for me... it's "wear sets!"  That's what I love, and that's what I do.

I am sure you know about VCA earrings, and for VA, you can adjust them four ways.  If you need them adjusted, you may want to get one pair adjusted first to make sure they fit to your liking.  Have your SA write down the exact adjustments in your profile. This will save you going back and forth if you are a picky earring fit person as I am (I had to send my Lotus earrings in three times as they adjusted one area but then messed up the other by making assumptions... so much drama).

Sorry for this long post, but I wanted to share my thoughts for another point of view.  I hope some of this was helpful.
You can't go wrong with anything as "wear what you want" really reigns true.  If you love the look, then it's your chic look!

Good luck to you!


----------



## BigAkoya

Kimmytherat said:


> I was able to place an order today for the 5 motif hammered gold bracelet. I fully paid as well.


So happy for you!  The hammered gold is the VA original, a classic!  Congratulations on your new piece!  
Mod shots if you are not shy!


----------



## littlecollector

candymonstr said:


> Yes they do


Thank you


----------



## snnysmm

lynne_ross said:


> 2022 is the year of the earrings for me! I have purchased a lot of pairs this year, VCA and others. Nice for completing looks.
> I vote for pave vintage or hammered to go with all 3. I had similar situation - 3 yg necklaces - and I got the pave sweets in yg to go with all 3. I was considering the pave vintage but it was too much for my purpose. I wear my necklaces very causally - hiking, to beach, with kids. So wanted earrings that went with casual easy vibe.  I also can wear sweets to bed. But if you like vintage size I would get the pave vintage. They will go with all your yg options and are different from frivoles. I have yg pave frivoles and do not wear with Alhambra. Not the same look to me. I wear my frivoles for work or when out and about in city.
> I am not a matching set person. I find complementary pieces more interesting. I also wear non branded hoops/Huggies a lot with my vintage necklaces. So you don’t need to buy motif earrings to complete your look.


Thank you for your thoughts and suggestions!  Your picture of YG Alhambra collection was on the back of my mind when I was looking at my own collection to see what was missing.  Your collection is so well-curated!

I do love the idea of a vintage pave because it is so carefree and can see myself wearing it to hiking, with kids etc.!  I am open to other brands also.  Are there any other brands you liked or do you go to a jeweler?

Luckily I have time to try on different styles.  It’s a matter of boutiques having stock to try them on I guess!

Thanks again.  I love the idea of pave or hammered gold.


----------



## snnysmm

missie1 said:


> What a great dilemma to have.  I personally prefer two matching pieces at most.  The necklace earrings and bracelet feels overwhelming to me.  I would get the pave vintage for all  three necklaces and give some bling. It also would give some variation must keey the look pulled together


Thank you for your thoughts and suggestion.

I love the idea of a pave vintage Alhambra.  It seems so carefree while still being refined and elegant. I am so excited to try it out and can’t wait to report back with what I’ve decided!


----------



## snnysmm

cayman718 said:


> For your blue agate and tiger’s eye, what about something YG from the Perlee collection like the diamond pave earrings or the small hoops?  It won’t be as matching as another Alhambra, but the milgrain design pulls everything together nicely. I wear my Magic Alhambra pendant and Perlee signature bangle together all the time.


It’s interesting you mention it because I do have a Perlée couleurs pendant, so an earring from that collection could be in the mix.

I didn’t even think about the hoops, but that could totally work because of the milgrain and it’ll go with my other pendants that are not Alhambra/VCA.  Thanks for your suggestion!


----------



## snnysmm

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I'll also share my thoughts as well and add to the other fabulous ideas from the others...
> This is what I love about TPF... everyone comes up with great ideas on how to wear their pieces.
> 
> My two cents...
> First, I do not think wearing a full Alhambra set is too much.  On the contrary, I think it looks fabulous chic!
> I have a WG MOP set (VA earrings, VA 20 motif, two VA bracelets), and yes... when I wear that set, I pile them all on.  I also add a colorful gemstone ring to wear with that set.  This is to wear with a casual chunky sweater and jeans.
> 
> I love sets, and for me, I need matching earrings for any necklace I wear.  It's a must have as I think that pulls together the look. A matching necklace and earrings frames the face beautifully.
> 
> One final thought to frame the discussion...
> I am a believer of a necklace and matching earring sets, even if it means you end up with one set of earrings for each necklace.  I do this for my jewelry pieces, and I think it looks fabulous.
> 
> I am not a believer of say, wearing diamond studs with everything.  That's like wearing black shoes or a black handbag with everything.  Sure, you can make it work; "black goes with everything" is how people justify it (black really does not go with everything, but that's a different topic and I need to stay on topic!  Smacking myself now... stay on topic!  ).
> 
> This is fine jewelry, and I believe a fine jewelry look needs to be deliberate. That's just me, and of course, style is 100% preference
> 
> That said... for you...
> A necklace, earrings and  bracelet would be gorgeous!  I love love love this look.  The Alhambra line was created as a casual line; you will look so casual chic!
> 
> What to get?  Here are my thoughts...
> 
> For your YG MOP...
> As you said, for sure, get the YG MOP.  Perfect match! Plus, as you already know, YG MOP just glows, and who doesn't want to light up their face as often as they can!  I vote YG MOP earrings for sure!
> 
> For your blue agate...
> I would get the YG guilloche to pair blue agate.  Why?  Because blue agate pops, and you want something that can compete with this power.  Sure, you could wear MOP, but I don't think it works as an earring and pendant combo.  You now have one white four leaf clover on each ear, and one bright blue four leaf clover on the neck.  The eye is now confused and going bonkers where to pause to stare.  It's not a smooth look to me.  Blue agate is bright solid color.  YG guilloche is shiny, and that bright shine will be a nice complement to the bright happy blue agate!  This is for days when you want to look super happy!
> 
> For days when you want to look more serene and elegant, that's where TE comes in.
> 
> For your TE...
> I would get the YG hammered to pair with your TE.  This may sound repetitive to YG guilloche, but not to me.  TE is mellow, it's subtle, and it is a more refined look.  YG hammered is old world glamour to me and matches TE.
> 
> Yes, you could get pave earrings, but it's not my favorite.  Why?  I'm not a super fan of VA pave earrings as it's just a few sprinkles of tiny diamonds, so you can't really call it sparkly.  Plus, the metal dot in the center makes it really not a pave piece.  It's more a metal piece with a few diamonds sprinkled.  With pave, the beauty of the hammered gold is lost.  You may want to try on both to see which you like better.
> 
> Personally, I like YG hammered as it stays with the refined elegant theme of TE.  You could also wear this YG hammered with your blue agate, and that would look good to.  It would tone down the blue agate a bit, so if you don't want to look to shiny and happy, you could just get YG hammered.
> 
> Speaking of sparkly and shiny...
> These terms do not mean the same thing to me.  Diamonds are sparkly, but guilloche is shiny, as in shiny metal.  The looks are very different, and shiny diamonds are not always better.  When trying the earrings on, don't assume the pave is better because it has a few diamonds.  Look at how the piece works together.  To me, VA hammered has a soft elegance, similar to TE.  Hammered gold compliments, not competes.
> 
> If you really like VA pave earrings, I think the perfect match is the VA pave pendant and the Clover bangle.
> 
> For your 2022 HP, if I had that piece, I would get WG guilloche.  I think that combo is super chic together!  The WG guilloche is so shiny and would look fabulous against the cool blue of the porcelain. The shiny WG on guilloche will also play off the shiny beaded edges of the blue porcelain pendant.
> 
> I think the Frivole pave earrings are gorgeous, but like others, I do not think it matches the Alhambra four leaf clover motif.  I've tried to pair it together, and to me, it doesn't work.  For you, if you are going to get the Frivole pave earrings, I would suggest the matching pendant.  That is the bomb pair to me!  I have the Frivole pave earrings, but I don't wear short pendants so I do not have the matching pendant.  This means sadly, I do not have the bomb pair!  So sad... I have an ear-to-ear frown now just thinking about how gorgeous that looks, but I don't have it!     I might cave one day just to make a set of three, but I still have hope a long WG pave necklace might come out.
> 
> I am with you 100% on matching earrings!  More so, when buying jewelry (VCA and other brands), I prefer matching sets of three, but always a set of two matching pieces.  I think with your love of matchy matchy sets, you will be so glad you are getting earrings that compliment, even if it means buying different earrings to go with different stones.
> 
> Jewelry in the past was worn as sets (e.g. parures).  VCA is definitely not too much worn as sets, and you can see that is how VCA advertises in their ads.  Wearing sets is spot on and on trend!
> 
> The idea of "mix & match" in fashion and jewelry came about with the "wear what you want" attittude.
> I agree with that attitude, and for me... it's "wear sets!"  That's what I love, and that's what I do.
> 
> I am sure you know about VCA earrings, and for VA, you can adjust them four ways.  If you need them adjusted, you may want to get one pair adjusted first to make sure they fit to your liking.  Have your SA write down the exact adjustments in your profile. This will save you going back and forth if you are a picky earring fit person as I am (I had to send my Lotus earrings in three times as they adjusted one area but then messed up the other by making assumptions... so much drama).
> 
> Sorry for this long post, but I wanted to share my thoughts for another point of view.  I hope some of this was helpful.
> You can't go wrong with anything as "wear what you want" really reigns true.  If you love the look, then it's your chic look!
> 
> Good luck to you!


Thank you for your detailed thoughts and explanation.  It was very helpful and you have given me much to think about.  As an aside, I would love to know why you don’t think black goes with everything.  Would that be too off-topic?  

I definitely want a pave Frivole in WG.  That is a non-negotiable.  I can see myself wearing a monochrome outfit (I love monochrome) and wearing just blingy earrings as jewelry and that’s where the pave Frivole would come in!  But I want to complete my Alhambra collection before moving on.  I’m so close!

Which brings us to Alhambra… choices, choices, choices!  If I am getting a WMOP earrings, I also am torn between vintage and Magic.  I also love hammered gold, but I think in vintage.  I am going to text my SA now to see if I can try any of them on (if the boutique ever gets them in stock, of course…)

I have a weird thing with guilloché.  For some reason, I don’t love it in YG.  But when I saw WG versions of guilloché (2020 HP, SOs…), oh man, I love it so much!  It is so chic.  I love, love, LOVE it and can’t wait to see it in earrings.  Btw, I also want the Mikimoto studs with a diamond (or just a stud) ever since you posted in another thread and hope they are not too redundant.

I did not know you can adjust earrings four different ways.  What are the different ways?  I’ve only heard that the posts aren’t soldered and you can request to have them soldered.


----------



## BigAkoya

snnysmm said:


> Thank you for your detailed thoughts and explanation.  It was very helpful and you have given me much to think about.  As an aside, I would love to know why you don’t think black goes with everything.  Would that be too off-topic?
> 
> I definitely want a pave Frivole in WG.  That is a non-negotiable.  I can see myself wearing a monochrome outfit (I love monochrome) and wearing just blingy earrings as jewelry and that’s where the pave Frivole would come in!  But I want to complete my Alhambra collection before moving on.  I’m so close!
> 
> Which brings us to Alhambra… choices, choices, choices!  If I am getting a WMOP earrings, I also am torn between vintage and Magic.  I also love hammered gold, but I think in vintage.  I am going to text my SA now to see if I can try any of them on (if the boutique ever gets them in stock, of course…)
> 
> I have a weird thing with guilloché.  For some reason, I don’t love it in YG.  But when I saw WG versions of guilloché (2020 HP, SOs…), oh man, I love it so much!  It is so chic.  I love, love, LOVE it and can’t wait to see it in earrings.  Btw, I also want the Mikimoto studs with a diamond (or just a stud) ever since you posted in another thread and hope they are not too redundant.
> 
> I did not know you can adjust earrings four different ways.  What are the different ways?  I’ve only heard that the posts aren’t soldered and you can request to have them soldered.


I'm glad it was helpful, and I am so glad to hear you love Frivole WG pave.  It is my favorite collection of all time!    

Aside from stripes, I love solid colors, and I once just wore black on black all the time.  It's a very harsh look, but it worked for me at the time.  For solids and monochrome, that's where the bling comes in and why guilloche pops more than hammered.  

YG guilloche can be tough.  For me, I am personally not a fan because I don't like anything "shiny" YG.  The look can be a bit 80s, but some people love that look.  I think that might be what's bothering you with YG guilloche.  Looking at it another way though, with your blue agate, the YG is almost like the rays of the sun against the blue ocean of your blue agate.  That's how I see how YG blue agate should be.. happy, bright, sunny!  Plan B... you can always get YG hammered or pave and call it a day and move to on Frivole!  

WG guilloche is more crispy and modern to me.  Definitely not 80s, more like 20s Art Deco to me and looks great with color (think Art Deco platinum, oynx, coral, turquoise.... ).   

On Vintage vs Magic, if you plan to wear it with your VA pendant, I think VA is better.  With Magic earrings, you pendant will have shrinkage, and you might think it now looks small, taking away the beauty of your pendant.  

For the four-way earrings adjustment, especially with VA earrings, you can do the following: 
- Adjust the post higher or lower.  There are two holes in the back of the earring, so if you want the earring to sit higher on your ear, you put them in the lower hole.  The lower hole seems to be the default position. 
- Adjust the clip tension tighter or looser.  To me, the default VCA tension is tight.  I don't have thick earlobes, but I like to wear my earrings looser so my ear piercing has space to breathe between the posts.  The earrings are not going to fall off as they are lever backs/French clips.  
- Swap out to a thinner post.  The standard VCA post is the thicker one.  I have small ear piercings, so I ask t switch it out to the thinner posts. Otherwise, my ears hurt and my ear piercing bleeds a bit (grose!) 
- Swap out the post to a longer post.  This is needed for people who have thick earlobes and need the tension loosen.  If you loosen the tension a lot, a longer post may be needed. 

You can also solder them, but I don't.  I don't solder in case I want to change my posts again in the future.  
With a solder, it's stuck in there, and requires a much bigger repair.  I have not heard of VCA "unsoldering" earrings, biut I am sure they can.  They can can do anything.

Good luck on earring shopping!


----------



## lynne_ross

snnysmm said:


> Thank you for your thoughts and suggestions!  Your picture of YG Alhambra collection was on the back of my mind when I was looking at my own collection to see what was missing.  Your collection is so well-curated!
> 
> I do love the idea of a vintage pave because it is so carefree and can see myself wearing it to hiking, with kids etc.!  I am open to other brands also.  Are there any other brands you liked or do you go to a jeweler?
> 
> Luckily I have time to try on different styles.  It’s a matter of boutiques having stock to try them on I guess!
> 
> Thanks again.  I love the idea of pave or hammered gold.


Thanks! Note my collection was not carefully curated. I just buy whatever I love then fill in any gaps as needed. The sweet pave earrings were my gap filler. I only wear them with one of my necklaces. 
For other earrings to go with Alhambra, I mostly look at no name or custom made. There are so many great options out there. You can go very basic with earrings (like small hoops Huggies diamond studs) and let the Alhambra necklace be the star.


----------



## south-of-france

Rgarding the blue agate, does it keep its color over the years or does it darken/get duller (independently, not just due to not caring for it or scratches for example)? My SA said something to that effect but is it even possible? And if so, how to avoid?


----------



## jenayb

south-of-france said:


> Rgarding the blue agate, does it keep its color over the years or does it darken/get duller (independently, not just due to not caring for it or scratches for example)? My SA said something to that effect but is it even possible? And if so, how to avoid?


I’ve had mine for a handful of years now and definitely do not baby it. I have seen zero deviation from / deterioration to the original stone colour and brightness.


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> Ah @doloresmia
> 
> I once had an experience with airport security at Washington National Airport, pre-9-11.
> 
> I am traveling with my two really RAMBUNCTIOUS children (think Itchy and Scratchy from The Simpsons). They were probably around 7 to 9 years old. DH is already in Boston. We are traveling to meet him for a weekend of fun, bonding, and the "Prom" with his law firm partners. Because there's a Prom, I have formal wear, significant jewelry, and a pair of really fabulous shoes.
> 
> So, in my hurry to get said wild beasts (AKA my children) out the door and to the airport, I neglect to take my wallet that has my driver's license. So here we are at National Airport and my only photo ID is my Costco card. Luckily, I do not look dangerous. The security agent goes through my things, takes out my jewelry pouch, and lifts up an EXTREMELY expensive bejeweled necklace, and says, "Oh we really should ROB HER!!!". They also notice my fabulous shoes. The femaie gate agent agreed, I was going to do nothing bad because I wanted to wear those shoes. They let me through. Meanwhile, my kids are literally rolling on the floor laughing. I was completely red faced.
> 
> Who said parenthood isn't an adventure.



I may have mentioned this before, but I never put jewelry in a carry-on; I insist on wearing it though security. Since I’m wearing a Love, they know I’m not going to be able to take everything off, so I request to go through the special scanner and also request what I call my “Free TSA Massage”. I make jokes about it with whichever female TSA employee they call over to give me the pat-down and I tell her that my husband is getting jealous. It never fails to lighten the mood!


----------



## snnysmm

BigAkoya said:


> I'm glad it was helpful, and I am so glad to hear you love Frivole WG pave.  It is my favorite collection of all time!
> 
> Aside from stripes, I love solid colors, and I once just wore black on black all the time.  It's a very harsh look, but it worked for me at the time.  For solids and monochrome, that's where the bling comes in and why guilloche pops more than hammered.
> 
> YG guilloche can be tough.  For me, I am personally not a fan because I don't like anything "shiny" YG.  The look can be a bit 80s, but some people love that look.  I think that might be what's bothering you with YG guilloche.  Looking at it another way though, with your blue agate, the YG is almost like the rays of the sun against the blue ocean of your blue agate.  That's how I see how YG blue agate should be.. happy, bright, sunny!  Plan B... you can always get YG hammered or pave and call it a day and move to on Frivole!
> 
> WG guilloche is more crispy and modern to me.  Definitely not 80s, more like 20s Art Deco to me and looks great with color (think Art Deco platinum, oynx, coral, turquoise.... ).
> 
> On Vintage vs Magic, if you plan to wear it with your VA pendant, I think VA is better.  With Magic earrings, you pendant will have shrinkage, and you might think it now looks small, taking away the beauty of your pendant.
> 
> For the four-way earrings adjustment, especially with VA earrings, you can do the following:
> - Adjust the post higher or lower.  There are two holes in the back of the earring, so if you want the earring to sit higher on your ear, you put them in the lower hole.  The lower hole seems to be the default position.
> - Adjust the clip tension tighter or looser.  To me, the default VCA tension is tight.  I don't have thick earlobes, but I like to wear my earrings looser so my ear piercing has space to breathe between the posts.  The earrings are not going to fall off as they are lever backs/French clips.
> - Swap out to a thinner post.  The standard VCA post is the thicker one.  I have small ear piercings, so I ask t switch it out to the thinner posts. Otherwise, my ears hurt and my ear piercing bleeds a bit (grose!)
> - Swap out the post to a longer post.  This is needed for people who have thick earlobes and need the tension loosen.  If you loosen the tension a lot, a longer post may be needed.
> 
> You can also solder them, but I don't.  I don't solder in case I want to change my posts again in the future.
> With a solder, it's stuck in there, and requires a much bigger repair.  I have not heard of VCA "unsoldering" earrings, biut I am sure they can.  They can can do anything.
> 
> Good luck on earring shopping!


Thank you for all of this information. I screenshot the four ways earrings can be altered for future reference.  I like the idea of not soldering them so I can hand down my earrings to my daughter (who knows if she will want to pierce her ears?  Maybe she won’t and will want to wear them as clip ons…).  I guess I run the risk of the posts coming loose?  But that’s for later.  Gotta decide on the earrings first!

I can’t wait to decide on my first pair and report back!


----------



## snnysmm

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! Note my collection was not carefully curated. I just buy whatever I love then fill in any gaps as needed. The sweet pave earrings were my gap filler. I only wear them with one of my necklaces.
> For other earrings to go with Alhambra, I mostly look at no name or custom made. There are so many great options out there. You can go very basic with earrings (like small hoops Huggies diamond studs) and let the Alhambra necklace be the star.


Thank you!

I like the idea of a pave Alhambra because I think that will fill in the gap.  And I want the WMOP just because I think it’s classic Alhambra, but maybe once I get the pave pairs, I won’t need the WMOP pairs.  That might save me a few thousand that I can allocate to other pieces (maybe Frivole!).

As an aside, I think it’s so amazing they can set diamonds in such a perfect setting in sweets.  I think that’s what makes them so special.


----------



## littleclouds

WingNut said:


> If I were looking for Carnelian I'd get that because I'm drawn to slightly brighter shades. Having no comparison to another piece I don't consider that one too dark (if that's what you are asking), but then I'm relatively new to VCA and have only seen one other Carnelian piece in person (a relatively dark pair of earrings)


Thank you for the input! I have decided to get it and will be collecting my bracelet this weekend. So excited!


----------



## xorubyred

Has the rose gold two butterfly pendant with MOP ever been released with yellow/white gold (and MOP) in the past?


----------



## Buddysmom

I am on the hunt for a YG 10 or 20 motif Turquoise.  The prices seem to be all over the place....ranging from high to just insane...lol.  Any recommendations on where to focus my search would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pickypear

deleted


----------



## glamourbag

xorubyred said:


> Has the rose gold two butterfly pendant with MOP ever been released with yellow/white gold (and MOP) in the past?


Not from what I recall.


----------



## oranGetRee

Would like to seek our ladies views here.

I have the pink sapphire Frivole necklace. Would it be too much of matchy matchy if I have the Frivole single flower pave ring as well?

Besides this ring, what else would be a complement to the necklace that is not from the  Alhambra series? My budget is less than Usd $14k as I cannot justify paying so much extra for missing the 13 Oct price increase craze (Asia).

Many thanks!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ProShopper1 said:


> Slight update. I wanted to order by today but was still playing dress up with my bracelets and it was too late to order so I get one more day to decide lol.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I don't like the look of the two different 5 motif bracelets put together as a necklace. I tried using a dainty gold chain bracelet as the back part of the necklace (I would want to get a chain that matches though so it won't look as obvious). I'm not sure how I feel about it. My husband said he doesn't see the point of having the motifs in the back so he likes this option the best.  Any thoughts?
> View attachment 5627010
> View attachment 5627011
> View attachment 5627012


Please just purchase the 10 motif. 
This looks like a cheap replica and you don’t want to devalue your presentation.


----------



## september1985

hello everyone. I am new to VCA (so much that my first piece should arrive in 2-4 months from now lol) and I have seen some posts on here that have raised the question of etiquete when it comes to wearing VCA pieces. do “hacks” cheapen and/or cloud the integrity of these luxury pieces? what is proper etiquete? 

I don’t mean offend anyone. I am genuinely curious as to the opinion of various VCA enthusiasts.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

september1985 said:


> hello everyone. I am new to VCA (so much that my first piece should arrive in 2-4 months from now lol) and I have seen some posts on here that have raised the question of etiquete when it comes to wearing VCA pieces. do “hacks” cheapen and/or cloud the integrity of these luxury pieces? what is proper etiquete?
> 
> I don’t mean offend anyone. I am genuinely curious as to the opinion of various VCA enthusiasts.


Yes I do believe it cheapens the look as another TPFer stated above. Some people such as @Notorious Pink can pull it off beautifully but you have to think about how the piece wasn’t necessarily made to mix and match and be connected by the clasps. Also, the clasps showing bothers a lot of people. It just looks like you’re trying to make a piece work instead of buying the original piece. This is all assuming you mean connecting bracelets to make it a necklace, etc. If you want to wear something as a necklace I personally would just buy the necklace. By the time you buy 2 5 motif bracelets to make a necklace, it’s always about, if not the same exact price as the necklace anyhow. There are so many pieces VCA makes for each specific reason and person that we shouldn’t need to mix and match. I do not want to offend anyone that does this, some people 100% make it work!!! Personally it’s just not for me though and I think that’s the general consensus for the most part.


----------



## eternallove4bag

oranGetRee said:


> Would like to seek our ladies views here.
> 
> I have the pink sapphire Frivole necklace. Would it be too much of matchy matchy if I have the Frivole single flower pave ring as well?
> 
> Besides this ring, what else would be a complement to the necklace that is not from the  Alhambra series? My budget is less than Usd $14k as I cannot justify paying so much extra for missing the 13 Oct price increase craze (Asia).
> 
> Many thanks!


Nope but then I am a matchy matchy person. .. I like sets. Would you do the single Frivole pave ring in YG or WG or would you SO it in RG? @oranGetRee
If you don’t want to be too matchy matchy and get the matching earrings to your beautiful pendant, I would place a SO for the mirror Frivole earrings in RG. Alhambra earrings won’t go well with the Frivole pendant imo. You could also wear your pendant with simple non-VCA diamond hoops or studs.


----------



## snnysmm

Did you get this catalog in the mail?  Forget the jewelry (though I am of course a fan and they are beautiful.

I need to know where the clothes are from!!!  I really want some of the dresses


----------



## oranGetRee

Error. To delete.


----------



## EpiFanatic

oranGetRee said:


> Would like to seek our ladies views here.
> 
> I have the pink sapphire Frivole necklace. Would it be too much of matchy matchy if I have the Frivole single flower pave ring as well?
> 
> Besides this ring, what else would be a complement to the necklace that is not from the  Alhambra series? My budget is less than Usd $14k as I cannot justify paying so much extra for missing the 13 Oct price increase craze (Asia).
> 
> Many thanks!


I’m not matchy matchy but there is enough distance between pendant and ring.  And I am partial to the Frivole single ring. I think it’s beautiful.


----------



## BigAkoya

oranGetRee said:


> Would like to seek our ladies views here.
> 
> I have the pink sapphire Frivole necklace. Would it be too much of matchy matchy if I have the Frivole single flower pave ring as well?
> 
> Besides this ring, what else would be a complement to the necklace that is not from the  Alhambra series? My budget is less than Usd $14k as I cannot justify paying so much extra for missing the 13 Oct price increase craze (Asia).
> 
> Many thanks!


I think that would be gorgeous!  Like others here, I am also matchy matchy. 
I would for sure get the ring.  If they have earrings, maybe try some on while you are there?  I know your budget is $14K max, so maybe see if the mini size might look good with your pendant and ring. 

I think your metal is RG, so I think there are mini RG pave earrings.  If you don't like them or if that brings you over your budget (I don't recall how much the ring is), try the mini RG metal with the ruby center.  I know rubies are not sapphires, but the stones have the same red blue understone, so it might be okay.  Plus, the ruby is so tiny it might be a nice little accent to enhance the pink.  Both the RG and the flower design will bring it together.  I can almost see that combo in my head, but maybe try it to see if it really works in real life.  

I do think mini earrings look really tiny worn alone, so think it that scenario bothers you.  With your pendant and ring, I think it will look nice as an accent piece.  Just a thought.  I love Frivole so much I could drown in it! 

And by the way, don’t panic buy.  5% against your $14K budget is $700.  That is not going to make a difference in what you buy.  But when you are ready and 100% sure.  Impulse or panic buying leads to regrets in my opinion.  

Congratulations on your new piece!  I'm so excited for you!


----------



## jenaps

snnysmm said:


> Did you get this catalog in the mail?  Forget the jewelry (though I am of course a fan and they are beautiful.
> 
> I need to know where the clothes are from!!!  I really want some of the dresses
> 
> View attachment 5629802


I had the same feeling flipping through the pages!


----------



## BigAkoya

snnysmm said:


> Did you get this catalog in the mail?  Forget the jewelry (though I am of course a fan and they are beautiful.
> 
> I need to know where the clothes are from!!!  I really want some of the dresses
> 
> View attachment 5629802


I doubt VCA will advertise another designer brand's RTW piece, so my guess is this is a commissoned dress.
This dress looks very 60s geometric mod chic to me, and the retro 60s is a fashion period I love.

Pucci often makes sleeveless geometric dresses similar to this, but Pucci is more vibrant.
These two dresses are my favorite from their current collection, and they are the same theme as the VCA dress. 
See if you might like them.

This one is sleeveless like the photo:


			https://www.pucci.com/en-us/shopping/pesci-print-mini-dress-18232628
		


This one has long sleeves, they show it with tights (overkill to me), but Pucci double-layers their modshots often.  Look beyond that, and look at the dress only.  I bought a similar one from last season, and I wear it as a true dress, with heels.


			https://www.pucci.com/en-us/shopping/pesci-print-mini-dress-18231921
		


If you like this print and are not familiar with Pucci, the way Pucci works is they have a set of prints every season and make dresses, tops, pants, etc using that print.  Hence, look at the print first, and if you like it, search on the print name... this one is called Pesci. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

BigAkoya said:


> I think that would be gorgeous!  Like others here, I am also matchy matchy.
> I would for sure get the ring.  If they have earrings, maybe try some on while you are there?  I know your budget is $14K max, so maybe see if the mini size might look good with your pendant and ring.
> 
> I think your metal is RG, so I think there are mini RG pave earrings.  If you don't like them or if that brings you over your budget (I don't recall how much the ring is), try the mini RG metal with the ruby center.  I know rubies are not sapphires, but the stones have the same red blue understone, so it might be okay.  Plus, the ruby is so tiny it might be a nice little accent to enhance the pink.  Both the RG and the flower design will bring it together.  I can almost see that combo in my head, but maybe try it to see if it really works in real life.
> 
> I do think mini earrings look really tiny worn alone, so think it that scenario bothers you.  With your pendant and ring, I think it will look nice as an accent piece.  Just a thought.  I love Frivole so much I could drown in it!
> 
> And by the way, don’t panic buy.  5% against your $14K budget is $700.  That is not going to make a difference in what you buy.  But when you are ready and 100% sure.  Impulse or panic buying leads to regrets in my opinion.
> 
> Congratulations on your new piece!  I'm so excited for you!


Omg thanks once again for saving me from impulsing! I never even did the math since I knew I wasn’t going to impulse on anything before this price increase but this puts it into perspective. The only thing you made me impulse on is the Working Hands night cream and I am OBSESSED lol! ❤️


----------



## BigAkoya

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Omg thanks once again for saving me from impulsing! I never even did the math since I knew I wasn’t going to impulse on anything before this price increase but this puts it into perspective. The only thing you made me impulse on is the Working Hands night cream and I am OBSESSED lol! ❤️


Try Healthy Feet Nightime too!


----------



## innerpeace85

BigAkoya said:


> I think that would be gorgeous!  Like others here, I am also matchy matchy.
> I would for sure get the ring.  If they have earrings, maybe try some on while you are there?  I know your budget is $14K max, so maybe see if the mini size might look good with your pendant and ring.
> 
> I think your metal is RG, so I think there are mini RG pave earrings.  If you don't like them or if that brings you over your budget (I don't recall how much the ring is), try the mini RG metal with the ruby center.  I know rubies are not sapphires, but the stones have the same red blue understone, so it might be okay.  Plus, the ruby is so tiny it might be a nice little accent to enhance the pink.  Both the RG and the flower design will bring it together.  I can almost see that combo in my head, but maybe try it to see if it really works in real life.
> 
> I do think mini earrings look really tiny worn alone, so think it that scenario bothers you.  With your pendant and ring, I think it will look nice as an accent piece.  Just a thought.  I love Frivole so much I could drown in it!
> 
> And by the way, don’t panic buy.  5% against your $14K budget is $700.  That is not going to make a difference in what you buy.  But when you are ready and 100% sure.  Impulse or panic buying leads to regrets in my opinion.
> 
> Congratulations on your new piece!  I'm so excited for you!


100% agree with what @BigAkoya .
Also look at the resale prices and lots of inventory on Fashionphile and Rebag. I know we don’t buy to resell but if we are not 100% sure we could take more loss than the price increase!


----------



## snnysmm

BigAkoya said:


> I doubt VCA will advertise another designer brand's RTW piece, so my guess is this is a commissoned dress.
> This dress looks very 60s geometric mod chic to me, and the retro 60s is a fashion period I love.
> 
> Pucci often makes sleeveless geometric dresses similar to this, but Pucci is more vibrant.
> These two dresses are my favorite from their current collection, and they are the same theme as the VCA dress.
> See if you might like them.
> 
> This one is sleeveless like the photo:
> 
> 
> https://www.pucci.com/en-us/shopping/pesci-print-mini-dress-18232628
> 
> 
> 
> This one has long sleeves, they show it with tights (overkill to me), but Pucci double-layers their modshots often.  Look beyond that, and look at the dress only.  I bought a similar one from last season, and I wear it as a true dress, with heels.
> 
> 
> https://www.pucci.com/en-us/shopping/pesci-print-mini-dress-18231921
> 
> 
> 
> If you like this print and are not familiar with Pucci, the way Pucci works is they have a set of prints every season and make dresses, tops, pants, etc using that print.  Hence, look at the print first, and if you like it, search on the print name... this one is called Pesci.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for this detailed information! I’ve heard of Pucci, but am not familiar with the brand.  It is so interesting they have seasonal prints and make clothes using the print (kind of like Hermès, whose shawls I absolutely love).


----------



## Notorious Pink

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Yes I do believe it cheapens the look as another TPFer stated above. Some people such as @Notorious Pink can pull it off beautifully but you have to think about how the piece wasn’t necessarily made to mix and match and be connected by the clasps. Also, the clasps showing bothers a lot of people. It just looks like you’re trying to make a piece work instead of buying the original piece. This is all assuming you mean connecting bracelets to make it a necklace, etc. If you want to wear something as a necklace I personally would just buy the necklace. By the time you buy 2 5 motif bracelets to make a necklace, it’s always about, if not the same exact price as the necklace anyhow. There are so many pieces VCA makes for each specific reason and person that we shouldn’t need to mix and match. I do not want to offend anyone that does this, some people 100% make it work!!! Personally it’s just not for me though and I think that’s the general consensus for the most part.


Thanks for the reminder that I’ve owed you guys some photos. 

Note that I am doing this with a 20 + 5, and when I’m wearing a 20 long, I like the length of the 20, so I have two extenders in the back, on either side of the 5. Otherwise I think it’s a bit too short.

The caveat being that I have a thin neck and long hair so you are not seeing any clasps or extenders. Also, I will usually wear this with a collared neckline.


----------



## KristinS

Notorious Pink said:


> Thanks for the reminder that I’ve owed you guys some photos.
> 
> Note that I am doing this with a 20 + 5, and when I’m wearing a 20 long, I like the length of the 20, so I have two extenders in the back, on either side of the 5. Otherwise I think it’s a bit too short.
> 
> The caveat being that I have a thin neck and long hair so you are not seeing any clasps or extenders. Also, I will usually wear this with a collared neckline.
> 
> View attachment 5631582
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631584


Appreciate you posting this look!! I have this vision of multiple layers (more than the standard 20) of MoP - similar to pearls, but I like MoP better.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> Thanks for the reminder that I’ve owed you guys some photos.
> 
> Note that I am doing this with a 20 + 5, and when I’m wearing a 20 long, I like the length of the 20, so I have two extenders in the back, on either side of the 5. Otherwise I think it’s a bit too short.
> 
> The caveat being that I have a thin neck and long hair so you are not seeing any clasps or extenders. Also, I will usually wear this with a collared neckline.
> 
> View attachment 5631582
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631584


Absolutely stunning on you @Notorious Pink I have missed your gorgeous pics!


----------



## Taiwo92

Just got my bracelet delivered - ordered it online. Has anyone gotten this box before? I’ve ordered online previously and it came with a shopping bag, but my new purchase didn’t. Is the box a new thing?


----------



## glamourbag

Taiwo92 said:


> Just got my bracelet delivered - ordered it online. Has anyone gotten this box before? I’ve ordered online previously and it came with a shopping bag, but my new purchase didn’t. Is the box a new thing?
> 
> View attachment 5631828


Yes, this grey box comes with online orders. Im not sure why you didnt receive it last time (they might have been out of stock???) but its aways been a standard part of the packaging when Ive received an item from there. They are a nice bonus!


----------



## lvmon

Question for those who have both vintage pave earrings and Guilloche earrings, which one is lighter, I have very sensitive and thin ear lobes?  

Thanks …


----------



## park56

lvmon said:


> Question for those who have both vintage pave earrings and Guilloche earrings, which one is lighter, I have very sensitive and thin ear lobes?
> 
> Thanks …



This doesn’t quite answer your question but my lobes are sensitive too and the Sweets absolutely disappear on them (in a good way). My VA MOP ear clips still hurt from time to time if I haven’t worn them for awhile


----------



## may3545

lvmon said:


> Question for those who have both vintage pave earrings and Guilloche earrings, which one is lighter, I have very sensitive and thin ear lobes?
> 
> Thanks …


Hihi! I have both. I found that the pave earrings are lighter! I had both posts changed to thinner posts as well as longer posts. Also adjust the tension as well. Guilloche is solid gold, so it is more substantial. You can feel the difference in weight.

I also have super sensitive ears. The original thicker, shorter posts would cause redness, pain and irritation (even bleeding ick!). Once adjusted, I can now wear them with Lobe Wonder stickers all day comfortably


----------



## lvmon

may3545 said:


> Hihi! I have both. I found that the pave earrings are lighter! I had both posts changed to thinner posts as well as longer posts. Also adjust the tension as well. Guilloche is solid gold, so it is more substantial. You can feel the difference in weight.
> 
> I also have super sensitive ears. The original thicker, shorter posts would cause redness, pain and irritation (even bleeding ick!). Once adjusted, I can now wear them with Lobe Wonder stickers all day comfortably


Thank you so much @may3545 for your detail feed back! You’re so lucky to own both! I put in deposit six months ago for pave WG and still waiting. Started to think i
Should just get the WG Guilloche when it comes out in Nov.  Which one do you reach for more often?


----------



## Cliffslux

lvmon said:


> Question for those who have both vintage pave earrings and Guilloche earrings, which one is lighter, I have very sensitive and thin ear lobes?
> 
> Thanks …


I have both and the pave Alhambra are definitely lighter. That being said I wear the guilloche a few times a week whereas the pave only come out once a month or so. Hope this helps.


----------



## EpiFanatic

KristinS said:


> Appreciate you posting this look!! I have this vision of multiple layers (more than the standard 20) of MoP - similar to pearls, but I like MoP better.


I love the choker plus long look. That’s the only way to wear layered necklaces IMHO.


----------



## lvmon

Cliffslux said:


> I have both and the pave Alhambra are definitely lighter. That being said I wear the guilloche a few times a week whereas the pave only come out once a month or so. Hope this helps.


Thank you for your feedback @Cliffslux! Any reason why you don’t reach for your pave more often? Do you find the Guilloche heavy?


----------



## lvmon

Cliffslux said:


> I have both and the pave Alhambra are definitely lighter. That being said I wear the guilloche a few times a week whereas the pave only come out once a month or so. Hope this helps.


Thank you for your feedback @Cliffslux! Any reason why you don’t reach for your pave more often? Do you find the Guilloche heavy?


----------



## sunshineshiney

lvmon said:


> Question for those who have both vintage pave earrings and Guilloche earrings, which one is lighter, I have very sensitive and thin ear lobes?
> 
> Thanks …


I have sensitive earlobes as well and own both earrings. 

I find the VA pave earrings to be _slightly_ lighter than the VA Guilloché.


----------



## may3545

lvmon said:


> Thank you so much @may3545 for your detail feed back! You’re so lucky to own both! I put in deposit six months ago for pave WG and still waiting. Started to think i
> Should just get the WG Guilloche when it comes out in Nov.  Which one do you reach for more often?


I actually think I wear guilloche more now because it’s newer to me. I tend to wear newer pieces a bit and then they are rotated more. I bought pave back in 2018 and wore those to death first year.


----------



## sunshineshiney

may3545 said:


> I actually think I wear guilloche more now because it’s newer to me. I tend to wear newer pieces a bit and then they are rotated more. I bought pave back in 2018 and wore those to death first year.



 Exact opposite here! Got the Guilloché 2018 and wore them allllll the time. Got the pavè WG last year and can’t put them down since they’re newer


----------



## Supriya Gaikwad

Listopadhygge said:


> Do you ladies switch the watch to the right hand, so that you can handle the clasps of bracelets on the left hand easier ?


Yes. I did that and I got used to it pretty quickly. It's much more comfortable to have them on different wrists and watch is easier to handle on the right wrist than bracelets are.


----------



## krawford

glamourbag said:


> Yes, this grey box comes with online orders. Im not sure why you didnt receive it last time (they might have been out of stock???) but its aways been a standard part of the packaging when Ive received an item from there. They are a nice bonus!


I use the box to store my receipts,small boxes, authenticity info.


----------



## Cliffslux

lvmon said:


> Thank you for your feedback @Cliffslux! Any reason why you don’t reach for your pave more often? Do you find the Guilloche heavy?


Perhaps I’m a bit of an outlier here but the pave come out for more special/dressier occasions whereas the guilloche for me are more everyday. While they are quite substantial, I find the guilloche very comfortable and not heavy at all - even more comfortable than the white gmop which for me are the least comfortable of the earnings I currently have.


----------



## Junkenpo

Taiwo92 said:


> Just got my bracelet delivered - ordered it online. Has anyone gotten this box before? I’ve ordered online previously and it came with a shopping bag, but my new purchase didn’t. Is the box a new thing?


The first time I ordered on the vca site, I didn't get the big gray box.  I was a little bummed about it, but I have a tendency toward clutter so it was probably a good thing at the time. This year, I got a sweet pendant and it came with the big box and now I have it in my closet taking up space, haha. I guess I have to figure out what to put in it.  

It is a pretty box, though.


----------



## lvmon

Cliffslux said:


> Perhaps I’m a bit of an outlier here but the pave come out for more special/dressier occasions whereas the guilloche for me are more everyday. While they are quite substantial, I find the guilloche very comfortable and not heavy at all - even more comfortable than the white gmop which for me are the least comfortable of the earnings I currently have.


Good to know! You have great collection of earrings! All on my wish list  I like to wear all my pieces bc life is short and I don’t want to wait for special occasion to wear my bling


----------



## Cliffslux

lvmon said:


> Good to know! You have great collection of earrings! All on my wish list  I like to wear all my pieces bc life is short and I don’t want to wait for special occasion to wear my bling


Thank you! If you would wear the pave more often, seems like you may have your answer. The sparkle and comfort are really hard to replicate imo. Let us know what you decide!


----------



## BigAkoya

lvmon said:


> Good to know! You have great collection of earrings! All on my wish list  I like to wear all my pieces bc life is short and I don’t want to wait for special occasion to wear my bling


My two cents if I may add...
I would wait for the pave earrings and forget the WG guilloche.
To me, the WG guilloche is great if you like the "shiny all metal earring" look.   The pave earrings are more elegant and glamorous due to the blend of diamond and hammered metal.  The diamonds add a little bling, and I much prefer bling over "shiny metal."

WG guilloche is gorgeous, but I know it's not for me.  I prefer pieces that have a gemstone/diamond in it vs. an "all metal" piece.
This is 100% preference, but think if you would really like wearing just an all metal, shiny metal, earring.
For me, the beauty of wearing Alhambra on your ears is the beauty of the stone or in your case, the pave diamonds.

Plus, if you ever want to go with any necklaces and wear only earrings and bracelet... I think your Clover bracelet is the perfect match with the pave earrings.  The WG guilloche would be nice, but it's definitely not the same to me.  Diamond pave also goes much better with your chalcedony to me vs. shiny metal. 

I would for sure wait for the pave earrings.
Just my two cents to help you decide.  Hope this helps.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

lvmon said:


> Good to know! You have great collection of earrings! All on my wish list  I like to wear all my pieces bc life is short and I don’t want to wait for special occasion to wear my bling


THIS!!! Every day is a special occasion of life ❤️


----------



## Cliffslux

BigAkoya said:


> My two cents if I may add...
> I would wait for the pave earrings and forget the WG guilloche.
> To me, the WG guilloche is great if you like the "shiny all metal earring" look.   The pave earrings are more elegant and glamorous due to the blend of diamond and hammered metal.  The diamonds add a little bling, and I much prefer bling over "shiny metal."
> 
> WG guilloche is gorgeous, but I know it's not for me.  I prefer pieces that have a gemstone/diamond in it vs. an "all metal" piece.
> This is 100% preference, but think if you would really like wearing just an all metal, shiny metal, earring.
> For me, the beauty of wearing Alhambra on your ears is the beauty of the stone or in your case, the pave diamonds.
> 
> Plus, if you ever want to go with any necklaces and wear only earrings and bracelet... I think your Clover bracelet is the perfect match with the pave earrings.  The WG guilloche would be nice, but it's definitely not the same to me.  Diamond pave also goes much better with your chalcedony to me vs. shiny metal.
> 
> I would for sure wait for the pave earrings.
> Just my two cents to help you decide.  Hope this helps.


Your perspective is so helpful and insightful @BigAkoya  this forum is lucky to have you!


----------



## lvmon

BigAkoya said:


> My two cents if I may add...
> I would wait for the pave earrings and forget the WG guilloche.
> To me, the WG guilloche is great if you like the "shiny all metal earring" look.   The pave earrings are more elegant and glamorous due to the blend of diamond and hammered metal.  The diamonds add a little bling, and I much prefer bling over "shiny metal."
> 
> WG guilloche is gorgeous, but I know it's not for me.  I prefer pieces that have a gemstone/diamond in it vs. an "all metal" piece.
> This is 100% preference, but think if you would really like wearing just an all metal, shiny metal, earring.
> For me, the beauty of wearing Alhambra on your ears is the beauty of the stone or in your case, the pave diamonds.
> 
> Plus, if you ever want to go with any necklaces and wear only earrings and bracelet... I think your Clover bracelet is the perfect match with the pave earrings.  The WG guilloche would be nice, but it's definitely not the same to me.  Diamond pave also goes much better with your chalcedony to me vs. shiny metal.
> 
> I would for sure wait for the pave earrings.
> Just my two cents to help you decide.  Hope this helps.


Hi @BigAkoya, you know me so well. Just that I am getting impatient for waiting too long, and eyes start wondering to other things .


----------



## BigAkoya

lvmon said:


> Hi @BigAkoya, you know me so well. Just that I am getting impatient for waiting too long, and eyes start wondering to other things .


You are not the only one with wandering eyes.     

You know how much I have tried/waited to get another WG Alhambra set.  When my SA told me WG guilloche is coming, I came so close to caving and ordering a guilloche set.  In the end, I know myself, and I will not be happy with an "all metal" chain set, VCA brand-name or no-name.  I'll probably wear it a few times and then get sick of it.      

Hold out!  You will get them soon!  I think you will love the pave earrings when they arrive.  
They will work with anything in your fabulous collection!  On days when you want to just bum-out and not deal with a necklace, I think the pave earrings and your Clover is just perfect!


----------



## lvmon

BigAkoya said:


> You are not the only one with wandering eyes.
> 
> You know how much I have tried/waited to get another WG Alhambra set.  When my SA told me WG guilloche is coming, I came so close to caving and ordering a guilloche set.  In the end, I know myself, and I will not be happy with an "all metal" chain set, VCA brand-name or no-name.  I'll probably wear it a few times and then get sick of it.
> 
> Hold out!  You will get them soon!  I think you will love the pave earrings when they arrive.
> They will work with anything in your fabulous collection!  On days when you want to just bum-out and not deal with a necklace, I think the pave earrings and your Clover is just perfect!


Hahaha, thank you @BigAkoya for keeping me strong as always

My SA told me they are not even taking deposits for pave pieces now! I need to practice patience…

Hope there are more WG pieces coming in the future, you and I are really not shiny metal lovers.


----------



## sassification

BigAkoya said:


> My two cents if I may add...
> I would wait for the pave earrings and forget the WG guilloche.
> To me, the WG guilloche is great if you like the "shiny all metal earring" look.   The pave earrings are more elegant and glamorous due to the blend of diamond and hammered metal.  The diamonds add a little bling, and I much prefer bling over "shiny metal."
> 
> WG guilloche is gorgeous, but I know it's not for me.  I prefer pieces that have a gemstone/diamond in it vs. an "all metal" piece.
> This is 100% preference, but think if you would really like wearing just an all metal, shiny metal, earring.
> For me, the beauty of wearing Alhambra on your ears is the beauty of the stone or in your case, the pave diamonds.
> 
> Plus, if you ever want to go with any necklaces and wear only earrings and bracelet... I think your Clover bracelet is the perfect match with the pave earrings.  The WG guilloche would be nice, but it's definitely not the same to me.  Diamond pave also goes much better with your chalcedony to me vs. shiny metal.
> 
> I would for sure wait for the pave earrings.
> Just my two cents to help you decide.  Hope this helps.



I so connect to this.. after so much trial and error, i realise i get bored by pure metal pieces. If an item has some diamonds, pave or solitaire, it definitely has a longer playing time in my collection! Lol. I thought i loved guilloche, never did i think i would sell mine but i did and no regrets..

Pave is the way to go, altho for rings, i dont mind mixing some pure metal pieces with design eg: perlee or coco crush xxxx design with my diamond or mop pieces.


----------



## littleclouds

Collected my Carnelian bracelet today. Tried on the 10 motif necklace in WG and I have to say it’s very lovely too! Definitely adding that to my wish list . Would you prefer the 10 motif necklace in WG / YG? Anyone has mod shots to share?


----------



## missie1

krawford said:


> I use the box to store my receipts,small boxes, authenticity info.


So do I.  I love these boxes


----------



## maddiesmith46

I want another 5 motif but I keep changing my mind on what would look good. I’m leaning towards malachite as I think it would be fun and colorful with the blue agate, but I’m not sure. Please share your thoughts!


----------



## RosiePenners

I always wanted the vintage MOP but when I tried them on, the sweets were actually a much better size for my small lobes. Can easily wear these all day.


----------



## nevish

Does anyone have experience using a personal shopper in Japan? I love the size of the Ginza special edition, and I reached out to a personal shopper on Insta and they quoted me a price of 440,000yen before her fees, but unfortunately it had to be preordered and she said it could take a year. I’m still thinking about it, but I’m wondering if there is anything else to consider? If anyone has done this before, did you have to pay import fees into the US? Does anyone have recommendations for a personal shopper?


----------



## lvchanellvr

nevish said:


> Does anyone have experience using a personal shopper in Japan? I love the size of the Ginza special edition, and I reached out to a personal shopper on Insta and they quoted me a price of 440,000yen before her fees, but unfortunately it had to be preordered and she said it could take a year. I’m still thinking about it, but I’m wondering if there is anything else to consider? If anyone has done this before, did you have to pay import fees into the US? Does anyone have recommendations for a personal shopper?


@nevish There is a dedicated thread on the Ginza edition. I haven't figured out how to insert a hyperlink yet but if you type in 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 you will find some additional information. I didn't think that the necklace was priced at 440,000 yen, I thought it was in the low 320,000 - 330,000 yen range but I could be wrong.


----------



## sunshineshiney

maddiesmith46 said:


> I want another 5 motif but I keep changing my mind on what would look good. I’m leaning towards malachite as I think it would be fun and colorful with the blue agate, but I’m not sure. Please share your thoughts!
> 
> View attachment 5634548


What a lovely stack!! I own the blue agate - stacking it with the green malachite would look so regal .

The only thing is malachite is not as durable, so you want to avoid it getting wet. I’ve seen some malachites get cracked from stacking, but your stack looks gentle enough to not damage it. If you were stacking with something stronger, like the perlee bangle or a Cartier bracelet, then you’d need to be more mindful of the malachite. 

Your hamsa bracelet is so beautiful! May I ask where you purchased this from?


----------



## EpiFanatic

maddiesmith46 said:


> I want another 5 motif but I keep changing my mind on what would look good. I’m leaning towards malachite as I think it would be fun and colorful with the blue agate, but I’m not sure. Please share your thoughts!
> 
> View attachment 5634548


Blue and green would look fabulous together. I’m totally on board.


----------



## maddiesmith46

sunshineshiney said:


> What a lovely stack!! I own the blue agate - stacking it with the green malachite would look so regal .
> 
> The only thing is malachite is not as durable, so you want to avoid it getting wet. I’ve seen some malachites get cracked from stacking, but your stack looks gentle enough to not damage it. If you were stacking with something stronger, like the perlee bangle or a Cartier bracelet, then you’d need to be more mindful of the malachite.
> 
> Your hamsa bracelet is so beautiful! May I ask where you purchased this from?


Thank you! I wear a love bracelet and small JUC on my left wrist so I usually keep my VCA on the other. And I’m sorry I don’t know where it’s from, I got it as a gift.


----------



## lala2345

maddiesmith46 said:


> I want another 5 motif but I keep changing my mind on what would look good. I’m leaning towards malachite as I think it would be fun and colorful with the blue agate, but I’m not sure. Please share your thoughts!
> 
> View attachment 5634548


Beautiful. I have been eyeing the 5 motif malachite or malachite/diamond. Get a YG so you can wear them all together!


----------



## lala2345

Question: we just put a deposit down for the 10 motif diamond/malachite necklace. Does anyone have photos wearing malachite (necklace/bracelet/earrings) plus the outfit? I'm really excited about this necklace but thinking I will have to wear white or black. I wanted to get some ideas. Thanks!!


----------



## sunshineshiney

lala2345 said:


> Question: we just put a deposit down for the 10 motif diamond/malachite necklace. Does anyone have photos wearing malachite (necklace/bracelet/earrings) plus the outfit? I'm really excited about this necklace but thinking I will have to wear white or black. I wanted to get some ideas. Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 5635598


Congrats!!!! I think you can wear it with neutrals and some prints as well.


----------



## sassification

Question: for those with the various alhambra stone collections, do you find any special effects or benefits from wearing them? Eg: someone share with me that carnelia gave her real bad headaches whereas MOP or onyx was fine .. i also saw a youtuber mention chalcedony kept her nightmares at bay. So i am intrigued.

I dont personally see or feel any special effects.. so far i only have experience with onyx, mop and diamonds..


----------



## sunshineshiney

sassification said:


> Question: for those with the various alhambra stone collections, do you find any special effects or benefits from wearing them? Eg: someone share with me that carnelia gave her real bad headaches whereas MOP or onyx was fine .. i also saw a youtuber mention chalcedony kept her nightmares at bay. So i am intrigued.
> 
> I dont personally see or feel any special effects.. so far i only have experience with onyx, mop and diamonds..


All stones have different healing properties. I’m surprised to hear that Carnelian gave someone headaches - it may be possible the jewelry has some other energy stuck to it and needs to be cleansed. Do you know if this person purchased their Carnelian piece from VCA or from the resale market? 

There’s no “bad” stone that would cause harm to anyone, but _everything does carry energy_. Some
people will never purchase from the resale market because they don’t know what kind of energy the item was previously around, attached to, etc. 

Carnelian is considered a red Chalcedony. 

Black stones, like Onyx, are supposed to be protective. Onyx is also considered to encourage willpower, courage and strength.


----------



## sassification

sunshineshiney said:


> All stones have different healing properties. I’m surprised to hear that Carnelian gave someone headaches - it may be possible the jewelry has some other energy stuck to it and needs to be cleansed. Do you know if this person purchased their Carnelian piece from VCA or from the resale market?
> 
> There’s no “bad” stone that would cause harm to anyone, but _everything does carry energy_. Some
> people will never purchase from the resale market because they don’t know what kind of energy the item was previously around, attached to, etc.
> 
> Carnelian is considered a red Chalcedony.
> 
> Black stones, like Onyx, are supposed to be protective. Onyx is also considered to encourage willpower, courage and strength.



Hmm i wasnf sure where she got it from, it is possible that she got from resale market though. So you may be right! Could you share some cleansing techniques you use? I didnt know carnelian is a red chalcedony! Interesting


----------



## sunshineshiney

sassification said:


> Hmm i wasnf sure where she got it from, it is possible that she got from resale market though. So you may be right! Could you share some cleansing techniques you use? I didnt know carnelian is a red chalcedony! Interesting


To “cleanse the energy” of any stones or jewelry (or any item, really!) you can use sage or a smudging technique. I personally use sage spray as I’m sensitive to smoke. 
The moonlight also cleanses energy. Every now and then, I place my items in a safe place inside my home where the moonlight comes in. I leave it there for a night or two to “clear energies”. 






						Carnelian: The gemstone carnelian information and pictures
					






					m.minerals.net


----------



## sassification

sunshineshiney said:


> To “cleanse the energy” of any stones or jewelry (or any item, really!) you can use sage or a smudging technique. I personally use sage spray as I’m sensitive to smoke.
> The moonlight also cleanses energy. Every now and then, I place my items in a safe place inside my home where the moonlight comes in. I leave it there for a night or two to “clear energies”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carnelian: The gemstone carnelian information and pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.minerals.net



Ooh sage spray, thank you i will check that out. My hubs has sensitive nose so i couldnt burn sage ... there isnt a spot in my house that has direct access to moonlight but i tried using sunlight sometimes


----------



## sunshineshiney

sassification said:


> Ooh sage spray, thank you i will check that out. My hubs has sensitive nose so i couldnt burn sage ... there isnt a spot in my house that has direct access to moonlight but i tried using sunlight sometimes


 You’re welcome! 

Be careful spraying your MOP - it should not get too wet, just fyi in case you didn’t know


----------



## sassification

sunshineshiney said:


> You’re welcome!
> 
> Be careful spraying your MOP - it should not get too wet, just fyi in case you didn’t know


 Oh haha yes, no more MOp for me at the moment


----------



## waterlily112

sassification said:


> Question: for those with the various alhambra stone collections, do you find any special effects or benefits from wearing them? Eg: someone share with me that carnelia gave her real bad headaches whereas MOP or onyx was fine .. i also saw a youtuber mention chalcedony kept her nightmares at bay. So i am intrigued.
> 
> I dont personally see or feel any special effects.. so far i only have experience with onyx, mop and diamonds..


Funny you brought this up. I was telling my friend the other night that I haven't had menstrual cramps for a few months now, which eventually led us to speculate that it could possible because of my sweet carnelian pendant based on the timeline and that I've been wearing 24/7 . No change in diet or workout routine. All fun and jokes don't take my words for it though


----------



## sassification

waterlily112 said:


> Funny you brought this up. I was telling my friend the other night that I haven't had menstrual cramps for a few months now, which eventually led us to speculate that it could possible because of my sweet carnelian pendant based on the timeline and that I've been wearing 24/7 . No change in diet or workout routine. All fun and jokes don't take my words for it though



Haha wow amazing if really so because thats power from just 1 small crystal! ♡♡ lol


----------



## ShadowComet

Just want to ask if TE is durable to wear. I went in last week to pick up 10 motif TE that I paid prior the price increase. I really like the one that the boutique ordered for me. However during inspection, I saw one motif with dull corner. I looked closely and there was a big chipped corner. Look like someone dropped it on the floor. I was shock but managed to try it on. TE looks great on my skintone. The boutique will reorder another one and now I’m debating whether I should get TE or order different stone.


----------



## sunshineshiney

TE is _supposed_ to be a durable, lower maintenance stone compared to MOP and Malachite. 
Did you ask your boutique if they’ve seen a damaged TE before?


----------



## ShadowComet

sunshineshiney said:


> TE is _supposed_ to be a durable, lower maintenance stone compared to MOP and Malachite.
> Did you ask your boutique if they’ve seen a damaged TE before?


They told me they have never seen anything like that before so I have no idea


----------



## waterlily112

ShadowComet said:


> Just want to ask if TE is durable to wear. I went in last week to pick up 10 motif TE that I paid prior the price increase. I really like the one that the boutique ordered for me. However during inspection, I saw one motif with dull corner. I looked closely and there was a big chipped corner. Look like someone dropped it on the floor. I was shock but managed to try it on. TE looks great on my skintone. The boutique will reorder another one and now I’m debating whether I should get TE or order different stone.


I can't imagine dropping it to a hardwood floor once or twice would chip the stone, especially for a necklace. Sounds like that particular motif was damaged during production. I have a TE ring (not by VCA), it got banged up against hard surfaces quite many times and there's no chip or crack yet.


----------



## ShadowComet

QUOTE="waterlily112, post: 35383492, member: 392814"]
I can't imagine dropping it to a hardwood floor once or twice would chip the stone, especially for a necklace. Sounds like that particular motif was damaged during production. I have a TE ring (not by VCA), it got banged up against hard surfaces quite many times and there's no chip or crack yet.
[/QUOTE]

Thanks for your input. I'm very curious about what's happened to the necklace. I wish I take pic to show how the chipped motif looks like. This is the pic I tried on.


----------



## caffelatte

ShadowComet said:


> Just want to ask if TE is durable to wear. I went in last week to pick up 10 motif TE that I paid prior the price increase. I really like the one that the boutique ordered for me. However during inspection, I saw one motif with dull corner. I looked closely and there was a big chipped corner. Look like someone dropped it on the floor. I was shock but managed to try it on. TE looks great on my skintone. The boutique will reorder another one and now I’m debating whether I should get TE or order different stone.



Just wondering, did the boutique notice it before letting you try it on? Sorry to hear you’ll have to wait for the reordered one to come!


----------



## ShadowComet

caffelatte said:


> Just wondering, did the boutique notice it before letting you try it on? Sorry to hear you’ll have to wait for the reordered one to come!


 
My SA was out of the store at the time the necklace arrived and it was transferred from the other store. I guess nobody checked before showing it to me. They assumed the necklace was in excellent condition. The assistant manager was shock too.


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

ShadowComet said:


> My SA was out of the store at the time the necklace arrived and it was transferred from the other store. I guess nobody checked before showing it to me. They assumed the necklace was in excellent condition. The assistant manager was shock too.



So glad you noticed the chipped area before taking it home. I can't imagine what a nightmare it'd be trying to argue after the fact that it was sold to you with a defect.


----------



## jenayb

ShadowComet said:


> Just want to ask if TE is durable to wear. I went in last week to pick up 10 motif TE that I paid prior the price increase. I really like the one that the boutique ordered for me. However during inspection, I saw one motif with dull corner. I looked closely and there was a big chipped corner. Look like someone dropped it on the floor. I was shock but managed to try it on. TE looks great on my skintone. The boutique will reorder another one and now I’m debating whether I should get TE or order different stone.



TE is very durable and forgiving, and it's a much prettier, less expected neutral than hammered gold, etc. I'm surprised there was a chip on the piece you tried on - must have been a QC oopsie. I see that you posted a pic of the 10 motif on you below, and I have to say, it does suit you quite well. I wouldn't hesitate to buy.


----------



## innerpeace85

ShadowComet said:


> Just want to ask if TE is durable to wear. I went in last week to pick up 10 motif TE that I paid prior the price increase. I really like the one that the boutique ordered for me. However during inspection, I saw one motif with dull corner. I looked closely and there was a big chipped corner. Look like someone dropped it on the floor. I was shock but managed to try it on. TE looks great on my skintone. The boutique will reorder another one and now I’m debating whether I should get TE or order different stone.


Only pave and solid gold pieces are truly sorry free. However TE is a durable stone and on top of that VCA customer service is amazing from my personal experience. I would buy TE without worrying too much!


----------



## Moxisox

I sent my onyx pendant in to have the 2 inches added to the chain. I bought it in July, but only wore it once after realizing the skin on my neck is sensitive and I break out in a rash if directly on my skin. Anyway, I just got it back and am a bit bummed they sent it to me looking like this. Is this glue, or from a polishing machine or something? I only tried gently rubbing it with a cloth and it doesn’t come off. Will try some gentle jewelry cleaner and a toothbrush next. I’m pretty new to VCA so I wasn’t sure if this was normal for it to be sent back like this after being serviced.


----------



## tenshix

Moxisox said:


> I sent my onyx pendant in to have the 2 inches added to the chain. I bought it in July, but only wore it once after realizing the skin on my neck is sensitive and I break out in a rash if directly on my skin. Anyway, I just got it back and am a bit bummed they sent it to me looking like this. Is this glue, or from a polishing machine or something? I only tried gently rubbing it with a cloth and it doesn’t come off. Will try some gentle jewelry cleaner and a toothbrush next. I’m pretty new to VCA so I wasn’t sure if this was normal for it to be sent back like this after being serviced.
> 
> View attachment 5640937
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640938


Oh no sorry to hear you have allergies with the metal! Did you figure out a way to wear them without getting a rash? As for the onyx, using their cleaning cloth really does nothing but push the dirt and oils to the edges so I don’t even bother using it. You could use mild soapy water and rinse it well, then dry it off with a microfiber towel and make sure to get the corner edges.

I wouldn’t use a toothbrush on the stone, it might cause some micro scratches on the surface if you scrub too hard. A microfiber towel should suffice after you rinse off most of the grime and dirt.


----------



## Moxisox

tenshix said:


> Oh no sorry to hear you have allergies with the metal! Did you figure out a way to wear them without getting a rash? As for the onyx, using their cleaning cloth really does nothing but push the dirt and oils to the edges so I don’t even bother using it. You could use mild soapy water and rinse it well, then dry it off with a microfiber towel and make sure to get the corner edges.
> 
> I wouldn’t use a toothbrush on the stone, it might cause some micro scratches on the surface if you scrub too hard. A microfiber towel should suffice after you rinse off most of the grime and dirt.


It seems to be a new thing, but I can’t wear anything higher up on my neck without getting a rash now. Whether it’s a necklace or even a scarf, etc. The skin there is just hyper-sensitive. So strange. 
I haven’t worn it yet at the new length (and my WG MOP one should be back soon too), but am hoping with the motif sitting on my clothes, and just a small part of the chain on the skin that it’ll be ok. (hopefully  )

Thank you for the tip about avoiding the toothbrush. I’ll work on it with a microfiber cloth.


----------



## A bottle of Red

I sometimes use qtips  to get into the small areas, though I’m surprised it came back so dirty
Sorry to hear about the rash, maybe a dermatologist or allergist can help


----------



## Moxisox

A bottle of Red said:


> I sometimes use qtips  to get into the small areas, though I’m surprised it came back so dirty
> Sorry to hear about the rash, maybe a dermatologist or allergist can help


Good idea on the qtip. I was just at the Derm on Monday, and didn’t think to say anything. Next time I’ll bring it up and see what she says. Thanks 

I was able to get it clean last night. I’d never had Jewelry come back like that before, so I wasn’t sure what had happened. Now I know for next time that it just needs to be worked off with a cloth/qtip. Thanks for the help.


----------



## EpiFanatic

I use warm water with a little dish washing liquid and rinse it off really quickly and a dry microfiber cloth. With onyx I am not super worried about using water and dishwashing liquid to clean.


----------



## sunshineshiney

Moxisox said:


> It seems to be a new thing, but I can’t wear anything higher up on my neck without getting a rash now. Whether it’s a necklace or even a scarf, etc. The skin there is just hyper-sensitive. So strange.
> I haven’t worn it yet at the new length (and my WG MOP one should be back soon too), but am hoping with the motif sitting on my clothes, and just a small part of the chain on the skin that it’ll be ok. (hopefully  )
> 
> Thank you for the tip about avoiding the toothbrush. I’ll work on it with a microfiber cloth.


_*I am not a Dr, this is not medical advice*, but I've had serious skin conditions my entire life and would to to speak from my own experiences:
_
Skin around the neck can be more delicate, therefore more susceptible to irritation. From a very young age I've noticed the chain from a pendant is more irritating than a large chunky necklace (Return to Tiffany, for example). I can't wear pendants often because of skin irritation from the chain. 
I used to be able to wear 100% cashmere scarves but noticed a couple years ago, even that irritates the skin around my neck. Wool is a definite no-no. In the summer I use silk scarves to protect my neck from the sun - this keeps my skin stronger. 
I use thick body creams or body butters, which can help rebuild the skin's natural barrier. You can try using a body cream/butter and see if it helps you. My personal favorite is Korres Body Butter. Once your skin's barrier is stronger, you may be able to tolerate the chain from a pendant again. I don't use lotions because they're mostly water based and dry my skin out, resulting in more irritation.

Again, I am speaking from my own experiences. I know how physically uncomfortable it is to have skin irritation . I hope you find a solution so you can enjoy your beautiful pendants!


----------



## sunshineshiney

Moxisox said:


> I sent my onyx pendant in to have the 2 inches added to the chain. I bought it in July, but only wore it once after realizing the skin on my neck is sensitive and I break out in a rash if directly on my skin. Anyway, I just got it back and am a bit bummed they sent it to me looking like this. Is this glue, or from a polishing machine or something? I only tried gently rubbing it with a cloth and it doesn’t come off. Will try some gentle jewelry cleaner and a toothbrush next. I’m pretty new to VCA so I wasn’t sure if this was normal for it to be sent back like this after being serviced.
> 
> View attachment 5640937
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640938


Also, I'm so sorry your pendant came back like this !!! I've only ever sent bracelets for shortening and they always come back fully cleaned. I'm shocked to see this and would have assumed it was damaged. But looking at your other post, it looks like you were able to clean it after all..
I would personally share your images with your VCA SA. I have a feeling it was human error and they forgot to clean it after the service. From the VCA SAs I know, this would not be acceptable and they would want to make sure nothing like this occurs again.


----------



## catsandbling

VAN CLEEF & ARPELS 18K Rose Gold Pink Porcelain 10 Motifs Vintage Alhambra Necklace | FASHIONPHILE
					

This is an authentic VAN CLEEF & ARPELS 18K Rose Gold Pink Porcelain 10 Motifs Vintage Alhambra Necklace. This stunning and rare necklace in this color way is crafted of 18 karat rose gold and features ten Alhambra clover motifs set with pink porcelain and framed by beaded milgrain detail.




					www.fashionphile.com
				



holy grail alert! I know it has sold but it is just so beautiful  I have never seen this combo before.


----------



## Moxisox

sunshineshiney said:


> _*I am not a Dr, this is not medical advice*, but I've had serious skin conditions my entire life and would to to speak from my own experiences:_
> 
> Skin around the neck can be more delicate, therefore more susceptible to irritation. From a very young age I've noticed the chain from a pendant is more irritating than a large chunky necklace (Return to Tiffany, for example). I can't wear pendants often because of skin irritation from the chain.
> I used to be able to wear 100% cashmere scarves but noticed a couple years ago, even that irritates the skin around my neck. Wool is a definite no-no. In the summer I use silk scarves to protect my neck from the sun - this keeps my skin stronger.
> I use thick body creams or body butters, which can help rebuild the skin's natural barrier. You can try using a body cream/butter and see if it helps you. My personal favorite is Korres Body Butter. Once your skin's barrier is stronger, you may be able to tolerate the chain from a pendant again. I don't use lotions because they're mostly water based and dry my skin out, resulting in more irritation.
> 
> Again, I am speaking from my own experiences. I know how physically uncomfortable it is to have skin irritation . I hope you find a solution so you can enjoy your beautiful pendants!


Thank you for sharing your experiences. I truly appreciate it. I’m going to try the body butter to see if it helps the skin on my neck over time. It won’t hurt to try, so it’s worth a shot. Thank you again


sunshineshiney said:


> Also, I'm so sorry your pendant came back like this !!! I've only ever sent bracelets for shortening and they always come back fully cleaned. I'm shocked to see this and would have assumed it was damaged. But looking at your other post, it looks like you were able to clean it after all..
> I would personally share your images with your VCA SA. I have a feeling it was human error and they forgot to clean it after the service. From the VCA SAs I know, this would not be acceptable and they would want to make sure nothing like this occurs again.


I’m relieved it came clean, but was definitely worried at first. I bought my first 2 VCA pieces this year, and don’t live near a boutique so ordered online. I don’t have an SA, so now I’m wondering if that’s why no one caught it. I’ll probably order the onyx bracelet next, so hopefully that’ll come back a bit cleaner after I send it in to be shortened.


----------



## sunshineshiney

Moxisox said:


> Thank you for sharing your experiences. I truly appreciate it. I’m going to try the body butter to see if it helps the skin on my neck over time. It won’t hurt to try, so it’s worth a shot. Thank you again
> 
> I’m relieved it came clean, but was definitely worried at first. I bought my first 2 VCA pieces this year, and don’t live near a boutique so ordered online. I don’t have an SA, so now I’m wondering if that’s why no one caught it. I’ll probably order the onyx bracelet next, so hopefully that’ll come back a bit cleaner after I send it in to be shortened.


 More than happy to share. I really hope it helps you .

Most of my VCA purchases are also online as I don’t live near a boutique either. Their online boutique has SAs. You can email them the photos of your pendant if you want them to be aware of what it looked like when you received it after servicing - you will be connected to a SA. 
If you don’t care to show them how you received the pendant, you can still request a SA at the online boutique by email or phone, if you’d like.

Excited for you to purchase your future bracelet. It can be tricky figuring out the perfect length when you don’t have a local boutique.  I had to send my first bracelet in 3 times before figuring out a comfortable length for me .


----------



## Buddysmom

I just called my SA to place an order for Perlee Pearls of Gold (YG) and was told that it could not be ordered.  Has anyone else heard this?

I have tried all week to spend money but VCA won't take it...LOL


----------



## tenshix

Buddysmom said:


> I just called my SA to place an order for Perlee Pearls of Gold (YG) and was told that it could not be ordered.  Has anyone else heard this?
> 
> I have tried all week to spend money but VCA won't take it...LOL


Very strange, may I know what size you tried to order and which region you’re in? I placed an order for the XS size before the price increase in Singapore and it’s already arrived.


----------



## krawford

Buddysmom said:


> I just called my SA to place an order for Perlee Pearls of Gold (YG) and was told that it could not be ordered.  Has anyone else heard this?
> 
> I have tried all week to spend money but VCA won't take it...LOL


I tried to order that bracelet this week and was told the same thing.  I feel the same way about spending my money at VCA.  They won't take mine either


----------



## Buddysmom

tenshix said:


> Very strange, may I know what size you tried to order and which region you’re in? I placed an order for the XS size before the price increase in Singapore and it’s already arrived.


I am in the US and tried to order a 17 YG


----------



## kelsenia

krawford said:


> I tried to order that bracelet this week and was told the same thing.  I feel the same way about spending my money at VCA.  They won't take mine either


I too tried to order it in RG size large and was told it’s not orderable right now.


----------



## sunshineshiney

Buddysmom said:


> I just called my SA to place an order for Perlee Pearls of Gold (YG) and was told that it could not be ordered.  Has anyone else heard this?
> 
> I have tried all week to spend money but VCA won't take it...LOL


Dang . Did you ask your SA if they can bring it from another store, or when you would be able to order it?


----------



## missie1

kelsenia said:


> I too tried to order it in RG size large and was told it’s not orderable right now.


I just got one the other day but I requested from my SA few months ago and left deposit. It seems like stock is still slowing coming in


----------



## lostie19

Apologies if there is a specific thread for this - I wanted to know if the YG guilloche earrings come in a magic size? Would this be considered a SO? Does anyone know approximate costs for such a pair? Thankyou!


----------



## EpiFanatic

lostie19 said:


> Apologies if there is a specific thread for this - I wanted to know if the YG guilloche earrings come in a magic size? Would this be considered a SO? Does anyone know approximate costs for such a pair? Thankyou!


I have not seen it in the magic size. I bet it would have to be a special order. I have no idea as to cost, but my WAG is over $10k.  Hope others will chime in.


----------



## lostie19

EpiFanatic said:


> I have not seen it in the magic size. I bet it would have to be a special order. I have no idea as to cost, but my WAG is over $10k.  Hope others will chime in.


Thankyou!


----------



## Buddysmom

sunshineshiney said:


> Dang . Did you ask your SA if they can bring it from another store, or when you would be able to order it?


Yes, she said there is no inventory throughout the US or Canada.  She did not know when I would be able to order.


----------



## lisawhit

I'd like to delve into what's going on with VCA....I enquired about the perlee d'or bracelet in white gold and there's no availability in the US....my go to SA is no longer with VCA.  I have another boutique I've purchased through and my SA there said I can get it with a deposit down.....I've read so much of this tactic on the forum.....What direction is VCA headed?


----------



## missie1

lisawhit said:


> I'd like to delve into what's going on with VCA....I enquired about the perlee d'or bracelet in white gold and there's no availability in the US....my go to SA is no longer with VCA.  I have another boutique I've purchased through and my SA there said I can get it with a deposit down.....I've read so much of this tactic on the forum.....What direction is VCA headed?


I’m wondering if it’s just issue of the Perlee line production being so much less than Alhambra typically.  It seems now since pandemic the Perlee demand in US has shot up.  I put deposit down when I inquired about it and I got it other day.  It was about 2 month wait I think


----------



## allanrvj

For those in Europe and not near any VCA store, some creations that used to be unavailable for online purchase are now available on the website, such as Vintage Alhambra bracelets in malachite, tiger's eye, and white gold guilloché.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Moxisox said:


> I sent my onyx pendant in to have the 2 inches added to the chain. I bought it in July, but only wore it once after realizing the skin on my neck is sensitive and I break out in a rash if directly on my skin. Anyway, I just got it back and am a bit bummed they sent it to me looking like this. Is this glue, or from a polishing machine or something? I only tried gently rubbing it with a cloth and it doesn’t come off. Will try some gentle jewelry cleaner and a toothbrush next. I’m pretty new to VCA so I wasn’t sure if this was normal for it to be sent back like this after being serviced.
> 
> View attachment 5640937
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640938


I collect the onyx pieces and use this. It works really well for onyx I have found and it even removed a scratch that I had on a Magic piece. I use a soft microfiber cloth.


----------



## sunshineshiney

lostie19 said:


> Apologies if there is a specific thread for this - I wanted to know if the YG guilloche earrings come in a magic size? Would this be considered a SO? Does anyone know approximate costs for such a pair? Thankyou!


Now I am curious to know if anyone has a SO Guilloché earrings in the Magic size? The VA Guilloché earrings are quite heavy on my ears, I cant imagine the weight of Magic Guilloché on my ears


----------



## ShadowComet

Finally, I got the brand new one yesterday. Happy to share 10 motifs TE!


----------



## lynne_ross

ShadowComet said:


> Finally, I got the brand new one yesterday. Happy to share 10 motifs TE!
> 
> View attachment 5647020


Tiger eye has become my favourite stone. It has so much interest to it, I love how the lines move and it goes with everything. Yours is gorgeous! Enjoy.


----------



## nicole0612

Tigers eye is so gorgeous. I really wish they would release a magic in tigers eye.


----------



## Buddysmom

lisawhit said:


> I'd like to delve into what's going on with VCA....I enquired about the perlee d'or bracelet in white gold and there's no availability in the US....my go to SA is no longer with VCA.  I have another boutique I've purchased through and my SA there said I can get it with a deposit down.....I've read so much of this tactic on the forum.....What direction is VCA headed?


100% inconsistent across the board!!!  I posted last week about my SA telling me she was unable to order the Perlee Pearls of gold bracelet for me.  I called a different boutique and they accepted my deposit and placed the order.  Is this a game or just very bad management at the top levels?


----------



## volRN77

Buddysmom said:


> 100% inconsistent across the board!!!  I posted last week about my SA telling me she was unable to order the Perlee Pearls of gold bracelet for me.  I called a different boutique and they accepted my deposit and placed the order.  Is this a game or just very bad management at the top levels?





lisawhit said:


> I'd like to delve into what's going on with VCA....I enquired about the perlee d'or bracelet in white gold and there's no availability in the US....my go to SA is no longer with VCA.  I have another boutique I've purchased through and my SA there said I can get it with a deposit down.....I've read so much of this tactic on the forum.....What direction is VCA headed?


Its available on the website in sz 14 and 17 in WG


----------



## mk17

ShadowComet said:


> My SA was out of the store at the time the necklace arrived and it was transferred from the other store. I guess nobody checked before showing it to me. They assumed the necklace was in excellent condition. The assistant manager was shock too.


Is the store telling you that you have to pay the price difference between previous and current price if you want to exchange it for the same thing?


----------



## pearlgirl55

8seventeen19 said:


> I collect the onyx pieces and use this. It works really well for onyx I have found and it even removed a scratch that I had on a Magic piece. I use a soft microfiber cloth.


I would not accept this. That is awful. Send it back to be cleaned and if it's damaged. I would ask for a new necklace. This is disgraceful. I would ask to send a message to the Director of the area.  There is one for south, east etc.


----------



## 8seventeen19

pearlgirl55 said:


> I would not accept this. That is awful. Send it back to be cleaned and if it's damaged. I would ask for a new necklace. This is disgraceful. I would ask to send a message to the Director of the area.  There is one for south, east etc.


I completely would and have an amazing SA, but I did the damage getting a pot out of the drawer. The larger dangling motif got caught and it scratched pretty good. The cleaning solution I linked fixed it right up. Onyx is hearty, but definitely not impervious.


----------



## ShadowComet

mk17 said:


> Is the store telling you that you have to pay the price difference between previous and current price if you want to exchange it for the same thing?


No same price


----------



## mk17

ShadowComet said:


> No same price


I had to pay the price difference to exchange for the same exact item, same color :/


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,
Could you please share price for RG pave with pink sapphire Frivole pendant and earrings in US? TIA!


----------



## ShadowComet

mk17 said:


> I had to pay the price difference to exchange for the same exact item, same color :/


Did you pay in full before the price increase?


----------



## lisawhit

I spoke with someone from the e-boutique and was told they are doing away with the green travel pouches and coming out with new packaging.  Has anyone seen the new travel packaging?


----------



## Notorious Pink

ShadowComet said:


> Finally, I got the brand new one yesterday. Happy to share 10 motifs TE!
> 
> View attachment 5647020


This is stunning.


----------



## ShadowComet

lisawhit said:


> I spoke with someone from the e-boutique and was told they are doing away with the green travel pouches and coming out with new packaging.  Has anyone seen the new travel packaging?
> 
> 
> 
> My SA told me the new travel pouches will be released in Jan 2023


----------



## Legatoandme

lisawhit said:


> I spoke with someone from the e-boutique and was told they are doing away with the green travel pouches and coming out with new packaging.  Has anyone seen the new travel packaging?


My SA has been told that VCA is doing away with hard boxes and implementing a foldable/soft case that will serve multi function. Supposedly, for the environment but I suspect cost factors as well.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Thanks for the last two comments regarding packaging lisawhit and Legatoandme.  Can somewhere clarify if VCA is doing away with the green velvet hard case jewelry boxes?  I was told by an SA that their boutique (not sure if she meant all boutiques across VCA) are no longer including the legendary green jewelry boxes with the black velvet interior.  The reason was VCA green initiative - or something like that.  I have to say, if that is true, I don't like it at all.  I compare the green jewelry boxes to Cartier's signature red boxes.  This is all part of the luxury shopping experience.  That little extra special thingy that comes with our beautiful creations.

Also, another SA in a different city told me, VCA will no longer stock the green travel pouches.  Nationwide decision to stop producing them.

If they are doing away with all the jewelry boxes, travel pouches and opting for all new packaging, I'm really curious to see that.  




Legatoandme said:


> My SA has been told that VCA is doing away with hard boxes and implementing a foldable/soft case that will serve multi function. Supposedly, for the environment but I suspect cost factors as well.


----------



## jenaps

I was just told no more travel pouches with purchase.  I just got one with my purchase a couple of weeks ago so fairly new policy. 

I guess I don’t really use any of my boxes so maybe this new and improved case will be better. 

Curious to see what it will look like!

I do miss the 5th ave black outer boxes and bag though.


----------



## jenaps

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> Could you please share price for RG pave with pink sapphire Frivole pendant and earrings in US? TIA!
> View attachment 5649086


Are you getting them!?  The earrings are now $15,700.


----------



## mk17

ShadowComet said:


> Did you pay in full before the price increase?


Just a deposit I think to lock in the price while we waited for the item to arrive, and the remainder when item arrived. You think that’s what made the difference?


----------



## ShadowComet

mk17 said:


> Just a deposit I think to lock in the price while we waited for the item to arrive, and the remainder when item arrived. You think that’s what made the difference?



yes, I paid in full before the price increase so I can be able to exchange without paying the difference. I'm in the US.


----------



## mk17

ShadowComet said:


> yes, I paid in full before the price increase so I can be able to exchange without paying the difference. I'm in the US.


Correction, he did pay in full before the increase for the item I needed to exchange, the deposit was for something abroad :/


----------



## ShadowComet

mk17 said:


> Correction, he did pay in full before the increase for the item I needed to exchange, the deposit was for something abroad :/




Then your SA should honor the old price when you exchange for the same item. May I ask what is the reason that you want to exchange? My SA told me when I pay in full, she can lock in the old price and help me to keep ordering until I find the perfect necklace. The very first one was damaged.


----------



## SDC2003

ShadowComet said:


> Finally, I got the brand new one yesterday. Happy to share 10 motifs TE!
> 
> View attachment 5647020


What a beauty! Congrats! Have been thinking about te for myself and have wondered if anyone has worn it with a gray top? My wardrobe has lots of grays and navy.


----------



## Glitterbomb

My SA told me that she has to swipe my card in person for any future purchases, and she said that this applies to all customers as well. 

I was absolutely shocked. In the past many of my orders were paid for by simply relaying my card information over the phone and having the piece shipped to me.

Is this accurate? Has anyone else been told they need their card swiped in person, that they can't place orders over the phone and have the item mailed to them? 

If this is true, it means that customers would only be able to shop in person at a local store & would no longer be able to place orders from stores in different states or countries.


----------



## Buddysmom

Glitterbomb said:


> My SA told me that she has to swipe my card in person for any future purchases, and she said that this applies to all customers as well.
> 
> I was absolutely shocked. In the past many of my orders were paid for by simply relaying my card information over the phone and having the piece shipped to me.
> 
> Is this accurate? Has anyone else been told they need their card swiped in person, that they can't place orders over the phone and have the item mailed to them?
> 
> If this is true, it means that customers would only be able to shop in person at a local store & would no longer be able to place orders from stores in different states or countries.


----------



## Buddysmom

I made 2 purchases last week.  As they have done in the past, they sent a secure link via email for payment


----------



## Msdanger

Hi friends! I have the guilloche 5 motif and vintage earrings and would like to add a necklace but really need help deciding! I tried the guilloche pendant and didn’t love it. It looked too matchy and flashy on the neck if that makes sense. I would like to wear all three items together, but in a daily basis probably just necklace and bracelet. I am leaning towards these and would really appreciate your feedback on what would look nice and be best for daily wear:

1. YG vintage pave pendant
2. YG hammered vintage pendant
3. 10 motif hammered vintage necklace
4. YG MOP pendant

I really love the look of the 10 motif but just don’t know if it’s something people keep on every day. Pendants seem more practical? Thanks for your time!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Msdanger said:


> Hi friends! I have the guilloche 5 motif and vintage earrings and would like to add a necklace but really need help deciding! I tried the guilloche pendant and didn’t love it. It looked too matchy and flashy on the neck if that makes sense. I would like to wear all three items together, but in a daily basis probably just necklace and bracelet. I am leaning towards these and would really appreciate your feedback on what would look nice and be best for daily wear:
> 
> 1. YG vintage pave pendant
> 2. YG hammered vintage pendant
> 3. 10 motif hammered vintage necklace
> 4. YG MOP pendant
> 
> I really love the look of the 10 motif but just don’t know if it’s something people keep on every day. Pendants seem more practical? Thanks for your time!


Pairing necklaces/pendants and earrings can be so tricky sometimes because of their close proximity to each other. Sometimes matchy matchy works and other times it looks too busy. 10 motifs imo can be worn daily, just depends on the combo of course. I would probably go with your first choice, the YG pave pendant but I do also love the idea of pairing your collection with a 10 motif. Probably not in hammered since guilloche and hammered would probably compete and contrast too much but maybe a subtle pop of color like a 10 motif YG MOP. This one’s tough, if you can try and get to a boutique so you can try on all these options to see what you like best. (:


----------



## lvchanellvr

Glitterbomb said:


> My SA told me that she has to swipe my card in person for any future purchases, and she said that this applies to all customers as well.
> 
> I was absolutely shocked. In the past many of my orders were paid for by simply relaying my card information over the phone and having the piece shipped to me.
> 
> Is this accurate? Has anyone else been told they need their card swiped in person, that they can't place orders over the phone and have the item mailed to them?
> 
> If this is true, it means that customers would only be able to shop in person at a local store & would no longer be able to place orders from stores in different states or countries.





Buddysmom said:


> I made 2 purchases last week.  As they have done in the past, they sent a secure link via email for payment


@Buddysmom It is the same for me; I can pay by secure link via email. But mainly I go in person as I get to look and try on items in store. @Glitterbomb The change must be at a certain dollar threshold. I would clarify with the SA if this is at dollar threshold and when this came into effect. How does she explain online orders? Don't you pay by cc over the phone or through the website? (I haven't made an online order but I think it would be either payment option)


----------



## jenaps

Glitterbomb said:


> My SA told me that she has to swipe my card in person for any future purchases, and she said that this applies to all customers as well.
> 
> I was absolutely shocked. In the past many of my orders were paid for by simply relaying my card information over the phone and having the piece shipped to me.
> 
> Is this accurate? Has anyone else been told they need their card swiped in person, that they can't place orders over the phone and have the item mailed to them?
> 
> If this is true, it means that customers would only be able to shop in person at a local store & would no longer be able to place orders from stores in different states or countries.


Does she not have the secure link via email?  My SA previously would take my card over the phone but I want to say the past year she just sends the link to my email and I pay there.  Which I actually prefer vs her having to write it down somewhere.


----------



## Msdanger

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Pairing necklaces/pendants and earrings can be so tricky sometimes because of their close proximity to each other. Sometimes matchy matchy works and other times it looks too busy. 10 motifs imo can be worn daily, just depends on the combo of course. I would probably go with your first choice, the YG pave pendant but I do also love the idea of pairing your collection with a 10 motif. Probably not in hammered since guilloche and hammered would probably compete and contrast too much but maybe a subtle pop of color like a 10 motif YG MOP. This one’s tough, if you can try and get to a boutique so you can try on all these options to see what you like best. (:


I was actually thinking the exact same thing with the 10 motif YG MOP. I am super hesitant with so many stones because i am used to gold jewelry that i don’t have to take off. But I agree a pop of color would look great to break up the gold. Thanks for the opinion on the hammered gold. I really like the look but wasn’t sure it would go with sparkly guilloche. Pave would work better for sure.


----------



## missie1

Glitterbomb said:


> My SA told me that she has to swipe my card in person for any future purchases, and she said that this applies to all customers as well.
> 
> I was absolutely shocked. In the past many of my orders were paid for by simply relaying my card information over the phone and having the piece shipped to me.
> 
> Is this accurate? Has anyone else been told they need their card swiped in person, that they can't place orders over the phone and have the item mailed to them?
> 
> If this is true, it means that customers would only be able to shop in person at a local store & would no longer be able to place orders from stores in different states or countries.


My last several payments were made via a secure payment link.  My SA advised months ago they couldn’t just charge my card on file anymore.  I just got a bangle few weeks ago and nothing was said about not shopping in person.


----------



## nightbefore

Just before the year ends, I decided to add one my HG pieces to my collection  my problem is I don’t know which one I should get first. WG pave frivole earrings or 20 YG MOP. I generally wear earrings before I leave the house, so they are definitely my favorite pieces but I already own mini pave and small frivole, Guilloche, diva’s dream earrings and onyx sweets. All in YG, my only WG pair is pave sweets. I love 20 but what makes me doubt about it is the length. I own magic MOP but I do not wear it often as it gets on my way and I am afraid to damage it. So sometimes I think maybe 10 is better in this case, as I already own own 5 motif bracelet I can also wear it as 10+5. On the other hand I already have two frivole pieces, would WG pave be redundant? I don’t have any other WG piece, would my pave frivole lonely? I know you have them both and they are both your signature pieces but which one do you favor maybe tiny bit more? @BigAkoya


----------



## BigAkoya

nightbefore said:


> Just before the year ends, I decided to add one my HG pieces to my collection  my problem is I don’t know which one I should get first. WG pave frivole earrings or 20 YG MOP. I generally wear earrings before I leave the house, so they are definitely my favorite pieces but I already own mini pave and small frivole, Guilloche, diva’s dream earrings and onyx sweets. All in YG, my only WG pair is pave sweets. I love 20 but what makes me doubt about it is the length. I own magic MOP but I do not wear it often as it gets on my way and I am afraid to damage it. So sometimes I think maybe 10 is better in this case, as I already own own 5 motif bracelet I can also wear it as 10+5. On the other hand I already have two frivole pieces, would WG pave be redundant? I don’t have any other WG piece, would my pave frivole lonely? I know you have them both and they are both your signature pieces but which one do you favor maybe tiny bit more? @BigAkoya


Hi!  I'll share my thoughts which might help in your decision.  I'll share two perspectives so you can see both views.

First... what would I do if I were me...  
There would be no debate in my head, I would get the 20 YG MOP.  Why?
This is because of the jewelry categories, I love rings first and then long necklaces.  Above all else, my priority is big rings and long necklaces.  I only buy bracelets and earrings as secondary to coordinate with a ring or long necklace.  I have no problem wearing long necklaces, anywhere from 30" to 52" and they are part of my everyday look.

Earrings are not important to me.  I can't see them once I put them on.  However, I can see my rings and long necklaces all day and therefore keep my ear-to-ear grin all day.  

That's me, but now on to you... what would I do if I were you... 
I think you are different than me.  You mentioned you do not wear your Magic long much as it gets in the way and you are afraid to damage it.  For this reason, I think you will also not wear the 20 YG MOP at all.  You will worry more about damaging it as the price of the 20 is more than the Magic pendant.  That would be a waste to buy a 20 and not wear it.  I think the timing is not right for you to get the YG 20 MOP.  I would wait until you feel better about wearing it and are ready to dive in.  That day will come.

I would suggest you start wearing your Magic long pendant more.
Before I started to wear a lot of long necklaces and piling them on, I started with one long pendant.  I wore my long pendant ocassionally.  I then realized how I love the swing of a long necklace and how easy it was to wear, so I started wearing my long pendant everyday.  It became my look.  I purchased other long necklaces (not just long pendants) and here I am... a lover of long necklaces!  I share this story because this might be your journey too, but you will never know until you start wearing your Magic long.  So... skip the YG 20 MOP for now, but do start wearing your Magic long pendant.  Wear it tomorrow!  Go go go!

SIDE NOTE: A 10 motif + 5 motif, unaltered, is going to be 24" (e.g. 16.5" + 7.5").  Depending on how you are built, 24" is an odd length for a necklace.  The necklace may land in no-man's land, and if you have big boobies, the chain may look like it's falling off a cliff or trapped in a valley.

So... what to buy?  Which brings me to those fabulous WG Frivole pave earrings...
You said you always wear earrings before you leave the house.  You love earrings, and they are your focal point.
Earrings to you are like rings to me... one can never have too many, especially if you love them.

I do not think WG Frivole pave earrings are redundant in your collection.  On the contrary, it is a great choice.
I think the way to see earrings is not by their "design" (e.g. four leaf clover, flower), but rather, by their "material" (e.g. metal, stone, diamonds).

For example, some people only collect Alhambra, and the design is a four leaf clover.  Yet they buy that same four leaf clover earring in different materials such as metal (hammered/guilloche), stone (MOP, onyx), and diamonds (pave).  Each four-leaf clover earring looks different because of the material.

The best example of design vs. material is Chanel/Hermes bags.  Many people collect them, yet the design is the same (Classic Flap, Coco Handle, Birkin, Kelly).  No one worries about the redundant design as the design is what they love!  The focus is on the material/color which makes the bag.  I hope that makes sense.

It is the same with Frivole, which the design is a flower.  An all-metal YG flower earring is a very different look than a pave diamond flower earring because of the materials (e.g. all gold vs. diamond pave).

On earrings in a jewelry collection...
I think it's good to have a mix of earrings, especially for an earring lover like you.  Earrings can be your trademark; every jewelry lover has a trademark look.  Based on your current earring collection, I think you have the mini/sweet size earrings and metal earrings covered.  What I do not see is a "diamond pave" set of earrings.  The WG Frivole pave earrings would be perfect.

On the WG Friviole pave earrings...
I think you know how much I love love love these earrings.  To put my love in context for you because you are undecided...
I have other earrings (e.g. diamonds, emeralds, pearls, etc..), and most are priced higher than these Frivole pave.  However, if you told me I could only keep one pair of earrings, I would choose these.  Why?  Because I love the artistic design and how they are so beautiful on the ear.

The WG Frivole pave earrings are truly fabulous.  The design is beautiful, and they have a gorgeous presence on the ear.  The flower opens on the ear, and the diamond pave is super super sparkly.  You cannot miss them.  Worn with shorts or jeans, they are fun. Worn with a suit/dress, they are elegant.  A truly versatile earring and so unique.

So... my two cents...
I vote WG Frivole pave earrings for you. Hope this helps, and congratulations on your new piece!


----------



## nightbefore

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I'll share my thoughts which might help in your decision.  I'll share two perspectives so you can see both views.
> 
> First... what would I do if I were me...
> There would be no debate in my head, I would get the 20 YG MOP.  Why?
> This is because of the jewelry categories, I love rings first and then long necklaces.  Above all else, my priority is big rings and long necklaces.  I only buy bracelets and earrings as secondary to coordinate with a ring or long necklace.  I have no problem wearing long necklaces, anywhere from 30" to 52" and they are part of my everyday look.
> 
> Earrings are not important to me.  I can't see them once I put them on.  However, I can see my rings and long necklaces all day and therefore keep my ear-to-ear grin all day.
> 
> That's me, but now on to you... what would I do if I were you...
> I think you are different than me.  You mentioned you do not wear your Magic long much as it gets in the way and you are afraid to damage it.  For this reason, I think you will also not wear the 20 YG MOP at all.  You will worry more about damaging it as the price of the 20 is more than the Magic pendant.  That would be a waste to buy a 20 and not wear it.  I think the timing is not right for you to get the YG 20 MOP.  I would wait until you feel better about wearing it and are ready to dive in.  That day will come.
> 
> I would suggest you start wearing your Magic long pendant more.
> Before I started to wear a lot of long necklaces and piling them on, I started with one long pendant.  I wore my long pendant ocassionally.  I then realized how I love the swing of a long necklace and how easy it was to wear, so I started wearing my long pendant everyday.  It became my look.  I purchased other long necklaces (not just long pendants) and here I am... a lover of long necklaces!  I share this story because this might be your journey too, but you will never know until you start wearing your Magic long.  So... skip the YG 20 MOP for now, but do start wearing your Magic long pendant.  Wear it tomorrow!  Go go go!
> 
> SIDE NOTE: A 10 motif + 5 motif, unaltered, is going to be 24" (e.g. 16.5" + 7.5").  Depending on how you are built, 24" is an odd length for a necklace.  The necklace may land in no-man's land, and if you have big boobies, the chain may look like it's falling off a cliff or trapped in a valley.
> 
> So... what to buy?  Which brings me to those fabulous WG Frivole pave earrings...
> You said you always wear earrings before you leave the house.  You love earrings, and they are your focal point.
> Earrings to you are like rings to me... one can never have too many, especially if you love them.
> 
> I do not think WG Frivole pave earrings are redundant in your collection.  On the contrary, it is a great choice.
> I think the way to see earrings is not by their "design" (e.g. four leaf clover, flower), but rather, by their "material" (e.g. metal, stone, diamonds).
> 
> For example, some people only collect Alhambra, and the design is a four leaf clover.  Yet they buy that same four leaf clover earring in different materials such as metal (hammered/guilloche), stone (MOP, onyx), and diamonds (pave).  Each four-leaf clover earring looks different because of the material.
> 
> The best example of design vs. material is Chanel/Hermes bags.  Many people collect them, yet the design is the same (Classic Flap, Coco Handle, Birkin, Kelly).  No one worries about the redundant design as the design is what they love!  The focus is on the material/color which makes the bag.  I hope that makes sense.
> 
> It is the same with Frivole, which the design is a flower.  An all-metal YG flower earring is a very different look than a pave diamond flower earring because of the materials (e.g. all gold vs. diamond pave).
> 
> On earrings in a jewelry collection...
> I think it's good to have a mix of earrings, especially for an earring lover like you.  Earrings can be your trademark; every jewelry lover has a trademark look.  Based on your current earring collection, I think you have the mini/sweet size earrings and metal earrings covered.  What I do not see is a "diamond pave" set of earrings.  The WG Frivole pave earrings would be perfect.
> 
> On the WG Friviole pave earrings...
> I think you know how much I love love love these earrings.  To put my love in context for you because you are undecided...
> I have other earrings (e.g. diamonds, emeralds, pearls, etc..), and most are priced higher than these Frivole pave.  However, if you told me I could only keep one pair of earrings, I would choose these.  Why?  Because I love the artistic design and how they are so beautiful on the ear.
> 
> The WG Frivole pave earrings are truly fabulous.  The design is beautiful, and they have a gorgeous presence on the ear.  The flower opens on the ear, and the diamond pave is super super sparkly.  You cannot miss them.  Worn with shorts or jeans, they are fun. Worn with a suit/dress, they are elegant.  A truly versatile earring and so unique.
> 
> So... my two cents...
> I vote WG Frivole pave earrings for you. Hope this helps, and congratulations on your new piece!


You are always so sweet and helpful! Indeed earrings for me are indeed like the ring to you. I am around 5’6 so neither very tall or petite, indeed 10+5 might be too short for me to scratch my “long necklace” itch. I think you are right that I will probably not wear 20 as I will be afraid of destroying it. Maybe in the future I will reach the state of mind that I do not care as much…  you are totally right about the magic too! I should wear it more often and then decide if I want the 20, and not settle down for the 10. Now I am wondering what will be your next piece


----------



## BigAkoya

nightbefore said:


> You are always so sweet and helpful! Indeed earrings for me are indeed like the ring to you. I am around 5’6 so neither very tall or petite, indeed 10+5 might be too short for me to scratch my “long necklace” itch. I think you are right that I will probably not wear 20 as I will be afraid of destroying it. Maybe in the future I will reach the state of mind that I do not care as much…  you are totally right about the magic too! I should wear it more often and then decide if I want the 20, and not settle down for the 10. Now I am wondering what will be your next piece


I am glad that was helpful.  Whatever you decide, I am sure you will love it. All VCA is gorgeous.  

Good question on my next piece.  
I was so close to getting a WG guilloche set (it has a 20!), but in the end, I decided against it as metal link chain necklaces are not my style.

I am kind of bummed as I am running out of ideas.  I have scoured the website for all white gold options, and the only piece I like (but not love), is the butterfly BTF ring.  I love rings as you know, and I love love love BTF rings.  I have the WG Frivole pave BTF ring and the Lotus BTF ring, and I want to get a couple more.  Next time I visit VCA, I want to try on the butterfly BTF ring and perhaps I will see it in a new light and get that ear-to-ear grin.  

I do hope VCA comes out with more WG pieces for 2023 perhaps a new BTF style ring.  

On the 10, with you being 5' 6", I think the 10+5 is going to be too short.  If I guess correctly, I think it will land right at the bottom of the boobies/high on the ribcage, and that's a bit short.  Long necklaces need to land near the torso/waist as that focal point.  
Wait to get the 20; it's 34" and a great length for a long necklace.  

Plus... one day, I think you will love wearing long necklaces and pendants.  You now have the best of both.. a matching 20 and Magic long. You can layer them perfectly.  The 20 is 34" and the Magic long is 35", and it's perfect for layering as the Magic pendant will peek out from under the 20.


----------



## sunshineshiney

jenaps said:


> I was just told no more travel pouches with purchase.  I just got one with my purchase a couple of weeks ago so fairly new policy.


Interesting!! I had an order in 2020 and 2021 where they did not include the travel pouch.


----------



## honhon

sunshineshiney said:


> Interesting!! I had an order in 2020 and 2021 where they did not include the travel pouch.


That's what I raised a few weeks ago, at the Ginza boutique when I purchased a 20 motif necklace, I was asked to choose between the official box / case OR the travel pouch and I was stunned.


----------



## sunshineshiney

honhon said:


> That's what I raised a few weeks ago, at the Ginza boutique when I purchased a 20 motif necklace, I was asked to choose between the official box / case OR the travel pouch and I was stunned.


Wow! I will have to ask my SA about this!!! It’s unfortunate you had to choose, especially for a 20 Motif. 

Each time I didn’t receive a travel pouch, I informed them about it and they did end up shipping it to me.


----------



## allanrvj

Just sharing what I saw on instagram. Mystery setting (patented by VCA in 1933) being used by Jacob & Co. in one of their watch models using tsavorite.


----------



## Buddysmom

I am considering purchasing a Magic 5 motif bracelet to go with my new WG MOP magic pendant. I have some concerns about the hanging motif.  If you could share your experience with the magic 5 motif bracelet it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Buddysmom said:


> I am considering purchasing a Magic 5 motif bracelet to go with my new WG MOP magic pendant. I have some concerns about the hanging motif.  If you could share your experience with the magic 5 motif bracelet it would be greatly appreciated!


Wear my onyx/WG day in and day out. No problems. The only incident I've had was a freak accident where it got stuck in a sauce pot's handle. That being said, MOP is drastically different than onyx so YMMV but I wouldn't worry about the dangling motifs.


----------



## Buddysmom

8seventeen19 said:


> Wear my onyx/WG day in and day out. No problems. The only incident I've had was a freak accident where it got stuck in a sauce pot's handle. That being said, MOP is drastically different than onyx so YMMV but I wouldn't worry about the dangling motifs.


Thank you!  I didn't know you could get the Magic bracelet in all Onyx....was that a SO?


----------



## nightbefore

BigAkoya said:


> I am glad that was helpful.  Whatever you decide, I am sure you will love it. All VCA is gorgeous.
> 
> Good question on my next piece.
> I was so close to getting a WG guilloche set (it has a 20!), but in the end, I decided against it as metal link chain necklaces are not my style.
> 
> I am kind of bummed as I am running out of ideas.  I have scoured the website for all white gold options, and the only piece I like (but not love), is the butterfly BTF ring.  I love rings as you know, and I love love love BTF rings.  I have the WG Frivole pave BTF ring and the Lotus BTF ring, and I want to get a couple more.  Next time I visit VCA, I want to try on the butterfly BTF ring and perhaps I will see it in a new light and get that ear-to-ear grin.
> 
> I do hope VCA comes out with more WG pieces for 2023 perhaps a new BTF style ring.
> 
> On the 10, with you being 5' 6", I think the 10+5 is going to be too short.  If I guess correctly, I think it will land right at the bottom of the boobies/high on the ribcage, and that's a bit short.  Long necklaces need to land near the torso/waist as that focal point.
> Wait to get the 20; it's 34" and a great length for a long necklace.
> 
> Plus... one day, I think you will love wearing long necklaces and pendants.  You now have the best of both.. a matching 20 and Magic long. You can layer them perfectly.  The 20 is 34" and the Magic long is 35", and it's perfect for layering as the Magic pendant will peek out from under the 20.


I think pave cosmos btf ring would look stunning on you! It is bold yet elegant. Here how I imagine it… your gorgeous WG alhambra set with 20 and earrings, bold cosmos pave ring and the pave cosmos clip attached to your 20 motif  just like Grace Kelly’s famous photo with her 20, with more bling! I am still cheating with my magic, I keep finding myself wearing my WG pave pendant amd sweets. I think at this point I definitely need that pair of more statement earrings in WG. So I will get the pave frivole and maybe even the vintage WG MOP later on


----------



## 8seventeen19

Buddysmom said:


> Thank you!  I didn't know you could get the Magic bracelet in all Onyx....was that a SO?


It was MTO and it is definitely in my top 3 pieces I own. It's girly and badass at the same time. I think it took maybe 3 weeks when I ordered it, but they're now in range of a 6-9 month wait.


----------



## Buddysmom

8seventeen19 said:


> It was MTO and it is definitely in my top 3 pieces I own. It's girly and badass at the same time. I think it took maybe 3 weeks when I ordered it, but they're now in range of a 6-9 month wait.


It sounds beautiful!!!


----------



## KristinS

Hi!! I was in Paris for the last 2 weeks and I had the opportunity to try on the large Frivole earrings in gold at Place Vendome. It was surprising to me that these earrings were actually available in store, and also how much I liked them on me! I own the gold Frivole in small and I do like them (At the time, I convinced myself I would prefer the small over the large since I was not able to try on either). The thing I do not love about the small size is that you can see the earring clasp, which is hidden by the large size. 
Do you all think I should sell the small Frivole and order the large? Or keep what I have since I do like them and a nice size compared to the other earrings in my collection? For context, my earring collection is (1) small Frivole in gold (2) small Frivole Pave in white gold (3) vintage Guilloche in gold (4) 3 motif magic earrings in YG (5) 2 motif magic earrings in White Mother of Pearl. (6) I plan on ordering the vintage Pave Alhambra earrings in YG when the list opens up. (FYI - I also don’t want the same pair in different sizes).

I would appreciate your thoughts!!


----------



## DS2006

KristinS said:


> Hi!! I was in Paris for the last 2 weeks and I had the opportunity to try on the large Frivole earrings in gold at Place Vendome. It was surprising to me that these earrings were actually available in store, and also how much I liked them on me! I own the gold Frivole in small and I do like them (At the time, I convinced myself I would prefer the small over the large since I was not able to try on either). The thing I do not love about the small size is that you can see the earring clasp, which is hidden by the large size.
> Do you all think I should sell the small Frivole and order the large? Or keep what I have since I do like them and a nice size compared to the other earrings in my collection? For context, my earring collection is (1) small Frivole in gold (2) small Frivole Pave in white gold (3) vintage Guilloche in gold (4) 3 motif magic earrings in YG (5) 2 motif magic earrings in White Mother of Pearl. (6) I plan on ordering the vintage Pave Alhambra earrings in YG when the list opens up. (FYI - I also don’t want the same pair in different sizes).
> 
> I would appreciate your thoughts!!


You have a very nice earring collection! To me, the large Frivole are more of a statement earring and not quite as casual as the small. You have the yg guilloche and plan to order the yg pave Alhambra, so that would make 3 yg pairs around the same size. So in a way, I can see the large Frivole filling a size that you don't currently have since your Magic earrings are 2 and 3 motifs. It just depends on your needs and whether you need the small yg Frivole for very casual wear or whether you'd wear the large ones more.  I have tried on the small and felt they were just a little too small, but I've never had the opportunity to try on the large and am afraid they might be too large! Those are very different sizes and ideally I'd love a size in between!


----------



## kmang011

How much does it cost to have your pendant extended by 2 inches? Is it still complimentary? With all of the recent changes with VCA, I figured I would just ask


----------



## tenshix

kmang011 said:


> How much does it cost to have your pendant extended by 2 inches? Is it still complimentary? With all of the recent changes with VCA, I figured I would just ask


I believe if your purchase is within 90 days the extension up to 2 inches should be complimentary. If you don't have a boutique SA I believe the online customer service should still be able to assist you by sending a prepaid shipping label, but best to call and make sure. Otherwise you should be able to extend it at any boutique so long as you have the COA and/or receipt.


----------



## sjm63

mk17 said:


> Just a deposit I think to lock in the price while we waited for the item to arrive, and the remainder when item arrived. You think that’s what made the difference?


----------



## fashionistanyc_93

Hi everyone,
This might have been discussed, but does anyone know if the “Perlée couleurs variation rings” have been discontinued? I can’t seem to find them on the website except the Malachite version, but then I can’t add to cart. Hope I didn’t miss out on this style. 

TIA!


----------



## sammix3

Buddysmom said:


> I am considering purchasing a Magic 5 motif bracelet to go with my new WG MOP magic pendant. I have some concerns about the hanging motif.  If you could share your experience with the magic 5 motif bracelet it would be greatly appreciated!


I have the WG magic mop pendant and the matching magic bracelet.  I love how much of a statement it makes and the variety of stones that comes on it.  The large dangling motif doesn’t bother me.  Is this something you plan to wear for special occasions such as going out or more day to day?


----------



## Buddysmom

sammix3 said:


> I have the WG magic mop pendant and the matching magic bracelet.  I love how much of a statement it makes and the variety of stones that comes on it.  The large dangling motif doesn’t bother me.  Is this something you plan to wear for special occasions such as going out or more day to day?


Good to hear! I was planning to wear it more day to day. Thanks!


----------



## lynne_ross

The wolf jewellery cases are on sale. I bought one to fit most of my jewellery and also bought 2 trays so that I have a place for my jewellery when I take off at night. They are beautiful.


----------



## 7777777

lynne_ross said:


> The wolf jewellery cases are on sale. I bought one to fit most of my jewellery and also bought 2 trays so that I have a place for my jewellery when I take off at night. They are beautiful.


Thank you for the heads up. Which one do you recommend?


----------



## littlecollector

My SA told me that magic earrings are discontinued. Is that true? I really wanted to try one pair to see if I like them.


----------



## DeryaHm

7777777 said:


> Thank you for the heads up. Which one do you recommend?


I like the Maria large zip case for travel.


----------



## DeryaHm

lynne_ross said:


> The wolf jewellery cases are on sale. I bought one to fit most of my jewellery and also bought 2 trays so that I have a place for my jewellery when I take off at night. They are beautiful.


THANK YOU!!!! For watch people or married to watch people there are some insanely good deals on winders.


----------



## allanrvj

littlecollector said:


> My SA told me that magic earrings are discontinued. Is that true? I really wanted to try one pair to see if I like them.


a lot of the models are still on the website. 1-, 2-, and 3-motif versions, with onyx, pave, malachite, hammered YG, etc. including prices. 

maybe your SA meant currently unavailable in store rather than discontinued, because they're also out of stock on the website


----------



## lynne_ross

7777777 said:


> Thank you for the heads up. Which one do you recommend?


There are tons of styles. I went with one that fits in my safe and was on sale, the Marrakesh. The Caroline and stacking ones I think are most popular.


----------



## lynne_ross

littlecollector said:


> My SA told me that magic earrings are discontinued. Is that true? I really wanted to try one pair to see if I like them.


Which pair?


----------



## Diana.a.aa

anyone here wears the vintage Alhambra 5 motif in mother pearl with Cartier love bracelet ?  If so do you wear it everyday ? How does the white pearl do with the love bracelet over time ? Does it scratch very easily ?


----------



## littlecollector

lynne_ross said:


> Which pair?


Any pair. I just wanted to see if I like the size. But the boutique doesn’t have any stock.


----------



## sammix3

Buddysmom said:


> Good to hear! I was planning to wear it more day to day. Thanks!


The 5 motif is usually better for day to day, but it really depends on your lifestyle.  For example, I work remotely and on a computer, so I don’t have any issues wearing it “to work”.  However, I won’t be wearing it when I’m cooking or cleaning.  It’s definitely something I take off everyday since it’s MOP.


----------



## Noodlenic

Hi there,
Does anyone know if VCA have ever done a 3 motif Guilloché Alhambra bracelet in 18k yellow gold?
I saw one today in a vintage jewellery store. They couldn’t tell me much about it. It had all the stamps etc. 
Thanks


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

I just heard VCA will be implementing a new policy on how many purchases one can make per year - a max of 3. Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## sassification

WillWork4Fashion said:


> I just heard VCA will be implementing a new policy on how many purchases one can make per year - a max of 3. Does anyone know anything about this?



Lol? I hope this aint true. Isnt it trying to be like Chanel but to what end and purpose..?

Although, sounds like good news for my wallet.


----------



## EpiFanatic

WillWork4Fashion said:


> I just heard VCA will be implementing a new policy on how many purchases one can make per year - a max of 3. Does anyone know anything about this?


Is this for real?


----------



## caffelatte

WillWork4Fashion said:


> I just heard VCA will be implementing a new policy on how many purchases one can make per year - a max of 3. Does anyone know anything about this?


Wow, I don’t understand that! Unless maybe it’s purchases within a certain line..? Still seems strange.


----------



## innerpeace85

WillWork4Fashion said:


> I just heard VCA will be implementing a new policy on how many purchases one can make per year - a max of 3. Does anyone know anything about this?


Oh my god! That would be awesome. My wallet would be so happy!


----------



## Buddysmom

I love the look of wearing these 10 motifs together but concerned about scratching.  Does anyone have 1st hand experience?  Did you notice any damage to the stones after wearing?


----------



## nycmamaofone

sassification said:


> Lol? I hope this aint true. Isnt it trying to be like Chanel but to what end and purpose..?
> 
> Although, sounds like good news for my wallet.


I have been getting the sense that they cannot keep up with demand. This way, they avoid the entire back ordering nonsense and also can justify more rapid price increases. If this becomes another marketing ploy to raise prices aggressively, then I’m out.


----------



## 880

lynne_ross said:


> There are tons of styles. I went with one that fits in my safe and was on sale, the Marrakesh. The Caroline and stacking ones I think are most popular.


OT, but do you have any  recommendations re a home safe like specs, brands, or configuration ( I don’t think it will be a real deterrent to a professional thief, but I think insurance co recommends) thanks 

I don’t see how VCA will realistically implement a policy of three purchases per year, but perhaps as @caffelatte says, on certain lines. . .


----------



## missie1

nycmamaofone said:


> I have been getting the sense that they cannot keep up with demand. This way, they avoid the entire back ordering nonsense and also can justify more rapid price increases. If this becomes another marketing ploy to raise prices aggressively, then I’m out.


I agree that they are going thru a trend phase now but it seems all around regular Alhambra stock. I haven’t heard anything about three item limit per year.  What does that even look like?  A person can only get 1 set per year.  I don’t believe it.


----------



## lynne_ross

880 said:


> OT, but do you have any  recommendations re a home safe like specs, brands, or configuration ( I don’t think it will be a real deterrent to a professional thief, but I think insurance co recommends) thanks
> 
> I don’t see how VCA will realistically implement a policy of three purchases per year, but perhaps as @caffelatte says, on certain lines. . .


I am an expat and move around so I have not been able to get a crazy safe. I would look at heaviest one possible and bolt down or small one you can bolt down and hide. Brown makes beautiful jewelry safes. There are a lot of options on market, depends on what you want in it. 
I mentioned previously our apartment next door was robbed. I still don’t understand how they got in through windows as we live on a mountain, but it was targeted. Person spent an hour opening the safe, took contents (expensive jewellery and cash) and left. The apartment was being renovated. Clearly inside job. I agree a safe is more a deterrent for day to day possible theft. It is good if you have people coming and going and want your stuff secure.


----------



## 880

lynne_ross said:


> I am an expat and move around so I have not been able to get a crazy safe. I would look at heaviest one possible and bolt down or small one you can bolt down and hide. Brown makes beautiful jewelry safes. There are a lot of options on market, depends on what you want in it.
> I mentioned previously our apartment next door was robbed. I still don’t understand how they got in through windows as we live on a mountain, but it was targeted. Person spent an hour opening the safe, took contents (expensive jewellery and cash) and left. The apartment was being renovated. Clearly inside job. I agree a safe is more a deterrent for day to day possible theft. It is good if you have people coming and going and want your stuff secure.


Thank you! Will look at Brown.

I am so sorry about the apt next door. That is such a violation


----------



## tenshix

Hi ladies! Pinging @BigAkoya also since you are the Wolf storage expert here. I just got the Caroline jewelry portfolio to try out for my upcoming trip and I was wondering how one would stop the rings from rolling on/scratching each other with the long ring roll/tube? Is it even possible?

Previously I would put each ring in a travel pouch and put them all in a bigger pouch which is more protection but definitely more hassle. Given all the shortages with pouches since Covid I also haven’t been able to get as many of the small ring/earring pouches as I like so out of habit I traveled with very little jewelry. However it is nice to be able to see all of them in one roll/tube and travel with more but I don’t like how they touch each other and will likely scratch when moving around during transit. Should I still just get more pouches and travel with the Maria cube after all?

Any advice or tips is much appreciated! Thank you in advance


----------



## allanrvj

WillWork4Fashion said:


> I just heard VCA will be implementing a new policy on how many purchases one can make per year - a max of 3. Does anyone know anything about this?


there are so many things VCA hasn't achieved as a business/brand to warrant this kind of strategy


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

allanrvj said:


> Yes, I was surprised to hear this too. This info (about the upcoming purchase limit) came from a former VCA S.A. We’ll see what this actually means, which could be nothing.


----------



## BigAkoya

tenshix said:


> Hi ladies! Pinging @BigAkoya also since you are the Wolf storage expert here. I just got the Caroline jewelry portfolio to try out for my upcoming trip and I was wondering how one would stop the rings from rolling on/scratching each other with the long ring roll/tube? Is it even possible?
> 
> Previously I would put each ring in a travel pouch and put them all in a bigger pouch which is more protection but definitely more hassle. Given all the shortages with pouches since Covid I also haven’t been able to get as many of the small ring/earring pouches as I like so out of habit I traveled with very little jewelry. However it is nice to be able to see all of them in one roll/tube and travel with more but I don’t like how they touch each other and will likely scratch when moving around during transit. Should I still just get more pouches and travel with the Maria cube after all?
> 
> Any advice or tips is much appreciated! Thank you in advance


Hi!  Yes, I would just use the Maria cube.  I had the Caroline Portfolio, and for me, I found it useless.  I gave mine away.
The Caroline Portfolio for me is too flat to store anything, and there is no way you can put in any large rings.  The ring tube to me was also worthless for that exact same reason.  You could separate each ring with a tissue, but what's the point with all that effort to make it work.  Then, after you load up your pieces, you feel like you are squishing them when you try to zip it up as the portfolio "wallet" is so thin.

I find the best jewelry travel cases are simple open "holes" where you can use pouches and load up your pieces in the "hole."

I like the Maria cube the best.  I use travel pouches for each piece and pack it in.
If you carry a lot of jewelry or have bulkier pieces like chunky cuffs or chunky long necklaces, the Maria Medium Zip is perfect for that.

Since you said you do not have a lot of pouches, I would suggest you getting some separate pouches.  They will work just as good.  Here is an example of what I am talking about.  I like the ones with a snap and the divider inside so you can put earrings, like the VCA pouches.


			https://www.amazon.com/PandaSew-Microfiber-Jewelry-Package-Divider/dp/B094QK37CN/ref=pd_bxgy_img_sccl_1/147-3629108-6598304?pd_rd_w=fdblP&content-id=amzn1.sym.7f0cf323-50c6-49e3-b3f9-63546bb79c92&pf_rd_p=7f0cf323-50c6-49e3-b3f9-63546bb79c92&pf_rd_r=GQ81RD5J6XEYN903Y43Y&pd_rd_wg=sRYtV&pd_rd_r=92b3a655-beb2-4366-9d44-8320d420152d&pd_rd_i=B094QK37CN&psc=1
		


I posted photos of the Maria Cube and Maria Medium Zip.  I also put in a few VCA pouches.  You can see they both fit pouches nicely.
I use the Maria Cube the most.  It's perfect, it's a big hole so it is very versatile in what you can put in.

Hope this helps.  Good luck!


----------



## tenshix

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  Yes, I would just use the Maria cube.  I had the Caroline Portfolio, and for me, I found it useless.  I gave mine away.
> The Caroline Portfolio for me is too flat to store anything, and there is no way you can put in any large rings.  The ring tube to me was also worthless for that exact same reason.  You could separate each ring with a tissue, but what's the point with all that effort to make it work.  Then, after you load up your pieces, you feel like you are squishing them when you try to zip it up as the portfolio "wallet" is so thin.
> 
> I find the best jewelry travel cases are simple open "holes" where you can use pouches and load up your pieces in the "hole."
> 
> I like the Maria cube the best.  I use travel pouches for each piece and pack it in.
> If you carry a lot of jewelry or have bulkier pieces like chunky cuffs or chunky long necklaces, the Maria Medium Zip is perfect for that.
> 
> Since you said you do not have a lot of pouches, I would suggest you getting some separate pouches.  They will work just as good.  Here is an example of what I am talking about.  I like the ones with a snap and the divider inside so you can put earrings, like the VCA pouches.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/PandaSew-Microfiber-Jewelry-Package-Divider/dp/B094QK37CN/ref=pd_bxgy_img_sccl_1/147-3629108-6598304?pd_rd_w=fdblP&content-id=amzn1.sym.7f0cf323-50c6-49e3-b3f9-63546bb79c92&pf_rd_p=7f0cf323-50c6-49e3-b3f9-63546bb79c92&pf_rd_r=GQ81RD5J6XEYN903Y43Y&pd_rd_wg=sRYtV&pd_rd_r=92b3a655-beb2-4366-9d44-8320d420152d&pd_rd_i=B094QK37CN&psc=1
> 
> 
> 
> I also posted photos of the Maria Cube and Maria Medium Zip.  I also put in a few VCA pouches.  You can see they both fit pouches nicely.
> I use the Maria Cube the most.  It's perfect, it's a big hole so it is very versatile in what you can put in.
> 
> Hope this helps.  Good luck!
> 
> View attachment 5665710
> View attachment 5665711


Thank you so much @BigAkoya this is incredibly helpful!! I think in the photos the portfolios seemed like a good idea but when I was playing around with it last night I realized it might not be the best for my needs. Thank you also for the link to the pouches, I think it’s helpful to have them be relatively uniform and I like the divider in the middle as well. Unfortunately it won’t arrive in time if I order it now since I’m leaving in two days but I’m definitely ordering for future trips. Thanks so much for your advice


----------



## BigAkoya

tenshix said:


> Thank you so much @BigAkoya this is incredibly helpful!! I think in the photos the portfolios seemed like a good idea but when I was playing around with it last night I realized it might not be the best for my needs. Thank you also for the link to the pouches, I think it’s helpful to have them be relatively uniform and I like the divider in the middle as well. Unfortunately it won’t arrive in time if I order it now since I’m leaving in two days but I’m definitely ordering for future trips. Thanks so much for your advice


Glad it helped.  And me too!  In the photos, travel jewelry organizers look so useful, but after owning a few, I find them useless unless one only has super dainty flat chains and tiny studs. 

The open hole boxes work best for me. 

I am sure you can return the Caroline Portfolio if you decide it does not work and then buy a Maria. 

Have a fun and safe trip!


----------



## zlauren

tenshix said:


> Hi ladies! Pinging @BigAkoya also since you are the Wolf storage expert here. I just got the Caroline jewelry portfolio to try out for my upcoming trip and I was wondering how one would stop the rings from rolling on/scratching each other with the long ring roll/tube? Is it even possible?
> 
> Previously I would put each ring in a travel pouch and put them all in a bigger pouch which is more protection but definitely more hassle. Given all the shortages with pouches since Covid I also haven’t been able to get as many of the small ring/earring pouches as I like so out of habit I traveled with very little jewelry. However it is nice to be able to see all of them in one roll/tube and travel with more but I don’t like how they touch each other and will likely scratch when moving around during transit. Should I still just get more pouches and travel with the Maria cube after all?
> 
> Any advice or tips is much appreciated! Thank you in advance


My best friend is a flight attendant and she travels with the Caroline portfolio. She separates her rings with small hair elastics, actually. They are light and inexpensive. We often talk about how to pack well (clothes, essentials, and jewelry, of course) and she's never said anything fussy or negative about the Caroline portfolio. It is more minimalistic than other Wolf cases, though, so it depends on what a person likes to travel with.


----------



## tenshix

zlauren said:


> My best friend is a flight attendant and she travels with the Caroline portfolio. She separates her rings with small hair elastics, actually. They are light and inexpensive. We often talk about how to pack well (clothes, essentials, and jewelry, of course) and she's never said anything fussy or negative about the Caroline portfolio. It is more minimalistic than other Wolf cases, though, so it depends on what a person likes to travel with.


Thank you for sharing your insights! The fact that the Caroline portfolio looked lightweight and portable was very appealing to me which is why I got it, but it is different compared to how I would travel with my jewelry before.

Does your friend use the very small & thin hair elastics or the thicker ones that you need to loop around the tube? I’m trying to visualize what that looks like in my head and I’m not sure if I have the same hair elastic in mind.

Would you be able to share the type she uses? Would she put one elastic in between each ring? Thank you in advance!


----------



## zlauren

tenshix said:


> Thank you for sharing your insights! The fact that the Caroline portfolio looked lightweight and portable was very appealing to me which is why I got it, but it is different compared to how I would travel with my jewelry before.
> 
> Does your friend use the very small & thin hair elastics or the thicker ones that you need to loop around the tube? I’m trying to visualize what that looks like in my head and I’m not sure if I have the same hair elastic in mind.
> 
> Would you be able to share the type she uses? Would she put one elastic in between each ring? Thank you in advance!\


I remember them being this size of hair elastic - small and fabric covered, and I believe my friend loops them around the ring bar twice so they fit snugly and don't shift around. Yes, one in between each ring.


----------



## tenshix

zlauren said:


> I remember them being this size of hair elastic - small and fabric covered, and I believe my friend loops them around the ring bar twice so they fit snugly and don't shift around. Yes, one in between each ring.
> View attachment 5665975


Thank you, this is very helpful!


----------



## jenaps

tenshix said:


> Hi ladies! Pinging @BigAkoya also since you are the Wolf storage expert here. I just got the Caroline jewelry portfolio to try out for my upcoming trip and I was wondering how one would stop the rings from rolling on/scratching each other with the long ring roll/tube? Is it even possible?
> 
> Previously I would put each ring in a travel pouch and put them all in a bigger pouch which is more protection but definitely more hassle. Given all the shortages with pouches since Covid I also haven’t been able to get as many of the small ring/earring pouches as I like so out of habit I traveled with very little jewelry. However it is nice to be able to see all of them in one roll/tube and travel with more but I don’t like how they touch each other and will likely scratch when moving around during transit. Should I still just get more pouches and travel with the Maria cube after all?
> 
> Any advice or tips is much appreciated! Thank you in advance


So I love the Caroline portfolio!! Also took @BigAkoya advice on the wolf!

I am earring heavy with my jewelry so I don’t use the ring tube thing I don’t wear any rings but my engagement ring/wedding band so at most have had only two rings to store.

I’ve used the necklace holder for rings. I’ve also put bracelets and neclackes in the zippered part.  I can also fit a few pouches in the portfolio as well.  I def bring more jewelry with me now than I use to!

Heres what it would look like.


----------



## BigAkoya

jenaps said:


> So I love the Caroline portfolio!! Also took @BigAkoya advice on the wolf!
> 
> I am earring heavy with my jewelry so I don’t use the ring tube thing I don’t wear any rings but my engagement ring/wedding band so at most have had only two rings to store.
> 
> I’ve used the necklace holder for rings. I’ve also put bracelets and neclackes in the zippered part.  I can also fit a few pouches in the portfolio as well.  I def bring more jewelry with me now than I use to!
> 
> Heres what it would look like.
> 
> View attachment 5666302


I'm glad you found the Caroline Portfolio useful.  The pouch fits nicely. 
I love the Caroline collection, and the pink shade is so lovely!
I think you're going to want the large Caroline jewelry case.  

With all this Wolf talk, I now want to buy more Wolf pieces!  I think I shall surf the Wolf website now.    

P.S.  If you like Caroline and small pieces, I think the Caroline Zip Travel square is so cute!  I had that one too, but I could not fit any of my rings.... not one!  It's really meant for bands, so that might work for you.


----------



## LenaDuree

Hi! Regarding the earlier question about a potential purchase limit possibility on VCA pieces - from what I understand it’s true but it is going to be 5 pieces per year and it will not apply to all clients. I do not know when it will go into effect or any of the details. Perhaps it only applies to certain popular collections - unsure as of now. 

Also, for travel, I like to use the LV jewelry travel pieces. They fit all of my large VCA rings and long necklaces nicely and have individual pouches to protect jewelry as well. They pack easily and are not bulky. I usually carry it with me in my purse when I travel.


----------



## jenaps

BigAkoya said:


> I'm glad you found the Caroline Portfolio useful.  The pouch fits nicely.
> I love the Caroline collection, and the pink shade is so lovely!
> I think you're going to want the large Caroline jewelry case.
> 
> With all this Wolf talk, I now want to buy more Wolf pieces!  I think I shall surf the Wolf website now.
> 
> P.S.  If you like Caroline and small pieces, I think the Caroline Zip Travel square is so cute!  I had that one too, but I could not fit any of my rings.... not one!  It's really meant for bands, so that might work for you.


Haha this is so funny I was browsing the wolf site too after all this discussion! I was looking at the larger one!!  I think I’d need one with all earring slots   Although how many earrings can I possibly wear on one vacation.


----------



## misswallstreet

Has anyone had issues with their white gold pieces turning yellow over time? I know they’re rhodium plated. Does VCA re-plate?

I just acquired the new white gold guilloche Alhambra bracelet and love it. Wondering how long before it will require re-plating.


----------



## sassification

misswallstreet said:


> Has anyone had issues with their white gold pieces turning yellow over time? I know they’re rhodium plated. Does VCA re-plate?
> 
> I just acquired the new white gold guilloche Alhambra bracelet and love it. Wondering how long before it will require re-plating.


I havent had my pieces beyond 1 year, but they still look like new, super white and shiny. 


According to my SA, VCA white gold will last well for many years. Would love to hear from those who had theirs for longer.. i think so far, VCA white gold is the best quality i have trued


----------



## tenshix

misswallstreet said:


> Has anyone had issues with their white gold pieces turning yellow over time? I know they’re rhodium plated. Does VCA re-plate?
> 
> I just acquired the new white gold guilloche Alhambra bracelet and love it. Wondering how long before it will require re-plating.


Lots of info about this on this thread:






						Quality Issues - VCA
					

Just want to comment on the white gold and then will come back after reading all the posts.   I purchased a white gold 5 motif bracelet in July. I wear most days and it is already starting to lose it’s white gold color. I can’t stand white gold that does this. It looks dirty to me. Some call it...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




TLDR; pieces have to be polished to be replated which can only be done 3 times during a piece’s lifetime since it wears down the gold.

If your WG starts to look a bit dull just bring it into a boutique for a cleaning and it will look sparkly white again. Been using my WG pavé bracelet daily for more than a couple years with no issues so far. Last year I thought it needed a replate after years of daily wear living with hard water but after a boutique cleaning it was restored back to the original shine. I suspect it will take a very long time under regular use before it’ll need a replate unless you constantly subject your WG under a lot of chemicals/abrasives (eg. the pool, sand, beach) which may wear down the plating faster. Enjoy your new piece!


----------



## nicole0612

Is there a Wolf jewelry box with a window (glass top) that is good for storing multiple necklaces and pendants? I have some with multiple smaller compartments, but I feel like there must be something better for necklaces than just curling them up in a too-small space.


----------



## lynne_ross

nicole0612 said:


> Is there a Wolf jewelry box with a window (glass top) that is good for storing multiple necklaces and pendants? I have some with multiple smaller compartments, but I feel like there must be something better for necklaces than just curling them up in a too-small space.


The vault trays are likely best bet. They have glass lid option and there is the necklace option or the watch strap option if you want more area for each necklace. There is the deep vault that you can do 2 layers, so can use open layer for necklaces you want to spread out.


----------



## nicole0612

lynne_ross said:


> The vault trays are likely best bet. They have glass lid option and there is the necklace option or the watch strap option if you want more area for each necklace. There is the deep vault that you can do 2 layers, so can use open layer for necklaces you want to spread out.


Thank you! That helps! I was just looking at the selection online, and I think I am going to go with a couple of watch vault trays with the glass lid. I finally opened the cases that I got, and found that I like the watch/bracelet holders so that I can drape the pendant over the removable holder and angle it so that the chain drapes down the back. As per the photo. Now I wish there was a true earring holder instead of the cubbies.


----------



## missie1

I don’t see this insert tray on the website.


----------



## lynne_ross

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! That helps! I was just looking at the selection online, and I think I am going to go with a couple of watch vault trays with the glass lid. I finally opened the cases that I got, and found that I like the watch/bracelet holders so that I can drape the pendant over the removable holder and angle it so that the chain drapes down the back. As per the photo. Now I wish there was a true earring holder instead of the cubbies.
> 
> View attachment 5669549


Your pieces are gorgeous!!!


----------



## nicole0612

lynne_ross said:


> Your pieces are gorgeous!!!


Thank you! I hope it’s apparent what I mean by using the bracelet/watch sections for necklaces (wrapping around the chain and tilting the removable roll so that the necklace stays in place). I just purchased another 10 piece watch/bracelet case to try out for 10 motifs and 5 motifs.


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> I don’t see this insert tray on the website.


The one I posted? This is half of the Sophia tray with the window/glass.


----------



## rosebean

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! That helps! I was just looking at the selection online, and I think I am going to go with a couple of watch vault trays with the glass lid. I finally opened the cases that I got, and found that I like the watch/bracelet holders so that I can drape the pendant over the removable holder and angle it so that the chain drapes down the back. As per the photo. Now I wish there was a true earring holder instead of the cubbies.
> 
> View attachment 5669549


love your beautiful pieces. what a treasure box!


----------



## missie1

nicole0612 said:


> The one I posted? This is half of the Sophia tray with the window/glass.


Thanks Nicole. I was stumped


----------



## nicole0612

rosebean said:


> love your beautiful pieces. what a treasure box!


Thank you! It’s still a work in progress, but so much better than hidden in their boxes.


----------



## nicole0612

missie1 said:


> Thanks Nicole. I was stumped


You’re welcome! I was specifically looking for the cases with a glass lid (which narrowed down the choices a lot), but I realized in time for my second order that there are detachable separate glass lids that can be placed on most the stand alone trays (though of course not connected to the box like this one is). I like the watch box I ordered with the glass lid, so this I ordered more watch trays + 2 detachable glass lids. I will report back on if that works ok.


----------



## Coco1982

Hi everybody!

I am considering buying the Alhambra ring in WG WMOP. Does anyone own one? What s your thoughts about it? Worth the price?
Is it very delicate or can I wear it everyday?
Thanks a lot for your reply!


----------



## lisawhit

All yellow gold , gold, mop, carneliay

View attachment 5670477


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

Coco1982 said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I am considering buying the Alhambra ring in WG WMOP. Does anyone own one? What s your thoughts about it? Worth the price?
> Is it very delicate or can I wear it everyday?
> Thanks a lot for your reply!


I own it and although I don’t wear it every day, I don’t see any reason you can’t. I take it off for showers, cooking or cleaning. The diamond protects the surface from scratching. It’s truly beautiful!


----------



## missie1

Im wondering why we don’t have more threads like share your 10 motifs or share your earrings pinned like the other threads…..so random I know


----------



## littlecollector

missie1 said:


> Im wondering why we don’t have more threads like share your 10 motifs or share your earrings pinned like the other threads…..so random I know


Hi, if you search the forum, there’s a share your 10 motif necklace and share your VCA earrings thread. Hope that’s helpful.


----------



## missie1

littlecollector said:


> Hi, if you search the forum, there’s a share your 10 motif necklace and share your VCA earrings thread. Hope that’s helpful.


I know we have them.  I’m just wondering why they aren’t pinned


----------



## mikimoto007

missie1 said:


> I know we have them.  I’m just wondering why they aren’t pinned


Presumably because none of the sharing ones are pinned?


----------



## jenayb

Does anyone own any Super Alhambra pieces? Hoping someone can chime in, but these were older pieces that are larger than the current Magic per my understanding. Is that correct?


----------



## Rami00

Random question - anyone heard of VCA increasing their prices to 30% in a span of 2-3 years? I was talking to the brand manager and he dropped that bomb on me.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Rami00 said:


> Random question - anyone heard of VCA increasing their prices to 30% in a span of 2-3 years? I was talking to the brand manager and he dropped that bomb on me.


Wait, do you mean that they did or that they WILL?


----------



## lynne_ross

Rami00 said:


> Random question - anyone heard of VCA increasing their prices to 30% in a span of 2-3 years? I was talking to the brand manager and he dropped that bomb on me.


No! What is rational? Seems like some brands are doing such increases, like bulgari.


----------



## sassification

lynne_ross said:


> No! What is rational? Seems like some brands are doing such increases, like bulgari.



Wow the only thing i remotely like from bulgari is the serpenti bracelet.


----------



## Rami00

nycmamaofone said:


> Wait, do you mean that they did or that they WILL?


they will in next 2-3 years.


----------



## Rami00

lynne_ross said:


> No! What is rational? Seems like some brands are doing such increases, like bulgari.


Yup, Bvlgari is going up again on Jan 9th (10% I believe). Noeud ring has already gone up $5k CDN - I bought in May 2019.


----------



## sassification

Rami00 said:


> they will in next 2-3 years.


Oh no!!! No no no no no! That makes me feel like i should buy all i want now, but that is also a scary thought as it may lead to impulse purchases.  also, i find my taste can change along the way.. ugh.

I m glad i got my 10 motif chalcedony in a way.. i wasnt planning to get it so early or this year even. I was gonna sit on it.. but 1 magically turned up and the stars seem to align in terms of my schedule and being able to pick it up etc so i thought this must be fated!♡


----------



## Rami00

sassification said:


> Oh no!!! No no no no no! That makes me feel like i should buy all i want now, but that is also a scary thought as it may lead to impulse purchases.  also, i find my taste can change along the way.. ugh.
> 
> I m glad i got my 10 motif chalcedony in a way.. i wasnt planning to get it so early or this year even. I was gonna sit on it.. but 1 magically turned up and the stars seem to align in terms of my schedule and being able to pick it up etc so i thought this must be fated!♡


I was in a similar dilemma in the past. I picked my neoud ring (which I absolutely love) over the perlée clover bracelet (chasing it for almost two years in my size now). Time is the name of the game sometimes, which also made me stick to a tighter, more knitted collection.


----------



## sassification

Rami00 said:


> I was in a similar dilemma in the past. I picked my neoud ring (which I absolutely love) over the perlée clover bracelet (chasing it for almost two years in my size now). Time is the name of the game sometimes, which also made me stick to a tighter, more knitted collection.



I was considering the perlee single row pave bangle in WG, but i chose the chalcedony 10 and 5 motifs over it as i will get much more wear out of than the pave bangle which may be just too bling for my lifestyle


----------

